# Sticking Together Until We All Get BFP's!!!!



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies! Hoping to continue our thread for those of us who haven't been lucky enough to get our BFP's yet. Please feel free to join us, we have been creating new and lasting friendships to help us through the up's and down's of TTC. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Im here!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

I'm here too. Not sure what my day will be if March is a BFN but I'll update when I find out.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm here! I'm not exactly sure of my test date yet but I'll say April 20th for now  FX ladies!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Im not sure either. Maybe april 16th or 17th


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yeah def the 20th for me. I just looked at the calendar and the 20th is Easter Sunday  that alone gives me a better vibe for my 11th cycle! Hopefully the dye will clear a passage and let an eggy through for Easter :-D hehe


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha yay for easter eggs!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Haha yay for easter eggs!!!

haha love this!


----------



## MarieMo7

Stalking you lovely ladies!


----------



## KylasBaby

If my body cooperates and ovulated this cycle I will be testing in April. I had a D&C Monday so who knows if my body will be ready this cycle, but FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry Kylasbaby :( :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I put down the 15th for now, will see how O works with Clomid this month. May need to adjust up or down. :) :dust:


----------



## iBeach

Not sure about the dates...
Will update after I ovulate:thumbup:

Let's get those Easter eggs popping:happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo, Easter eggs!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, let me know how u like the digi opks. I feel like they'd confuse me but that's just because it took me forever to get used to the opks I have lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, let me know how u like the digi opks. I feel like they'd confuse me but that's just because it took me forever to get used to the opks I have lol

I've used them in the past and had great results!


----------



## SweetMelodies

So I'm saying April 18th! Lets do this ladies!!

Yay Easter Eggs!
https://www.recipegoldmine.com/images-mccormick/easter_eggs.jpg


----------



## SweetMelodies

I have Springafied my signature! Springafied is a word...<.<..>.> :)


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies said:


> I have Springafied my signature! Springafied is a word...<.<..>.> :)

Lol, love it!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Aidensmommy I have used the digi opks. They worked pretty good for me. It takes out the guess work. The only reason that I went to u/s was because in jan the letrozole gave me a uti and I couldn't get a positive, and for some reason in feb My positive never showed up. I didn't want to take a chance missing another cycle of iui. I never had an issue before that. They do run a little more expensive so using more than one in a day can become costly, but it was worth it because I got tired of guessing if the line was dark enough


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Aidensmommy I have used the digi opks. They worked pretty good for me. It takes out the guess work. The only reason that I went to u/s was because in jan the letrozole gave me a uti and I couldn't get a positive, and for some reason in feb My positive never showed up. I didn't want to take a chance missing another cycle of iui. I never had an issue before that. They do run a little more expensive so using more than one in a day can become costly, but it was worth it because I got tired of guessing if the line was dark enough

That is exactly why I'm using them this cycle! Tired of guessing and don't want to miss my window! :) FX that we get our bfp's!!!!


----------



## missink2014

Ill be testing 4th april my DS 7th birthday Fx ladies x


----------



## SweetMelodies

I just ordered some digi OPKs, so so sick of the "hmmm is that positive or not?" I've never had a line as dark as the test line so annoying! I also got the results of my ultrasound back on Friday and the doc said everything in there looks good! So thats nice to know, but now when I told my DH I wasn't pregnant this cycle he said "There must be something wrong with me.." Broke my heart :( I told him I'm sure its nothing we have only been trying 4 months!


----------



## froggyfrog

I found the regular digis more helpful. The advanced digis with the blinking made it hard because the blinking and the solid smiley kind of confused me


----------



## Wishing1010

missink2014 said:


> Ill be testing 4th april my DS 7th birthday Fx ladies x

FX!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies said:


> I just ordered some digi OPKs, so so sick of the "hmmm is that positive or not?" I've never had a line as dark as the test line so annoying! I also got the results of my ultrasound back on Friday and the doc said everything in there looks good! So thats nice to know, but now when I told my DH I wasn't pregnant this cycle he said "There must be something wrong with me.." Broke my heart :( I told him I'm sure its nothing we have only been trying 4 months!

:hugs: I'm sorry DH is feeling down but you are so right about the fact it has only been 4 months. That can feel like forever in the TTC world but I wouldn't worry until it's 12 months!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> I found the regular digis more helpful. The advanced digis with the blinking made it hard because the blinking and the solid smiley kind of confused me

Yeah, I got the regular ones. I am leery of the others ones haha! Just want a blank circle or a smiley face, nothing in between!


----------



## froggyfrog

SweetMelodies said:


> I just ordered some digi OPKs, so so sick of the "hmmm is that positive or not?" I've never had a line as dark as the test line so annoying! I also got the results of my ultrasound back on Friday and the doc said everything in there looks good! So thats nice to know, but now when I told my DH I wasn't pregnant this cycle he said "There must be something wrong with me.." Broke my heart :( I told him I'm sure its nothing we have only been trying 4 months!

You and your dh hang in there!! My re told me that a healthy couple only have a 20 percent chance of conceiving. So give it some time ;)


----------



## missink2014

been having some mild cramping and being sick first thing in the morning since i O'd. This only normally happens when i get Bfp's as my body really cant handle hormones very well, not getting my hopes up too much as it could be nothing and i am on the watch for symptom spotting so could be in my head .. with all previous pregnancys i have had i have know i was pregnant from 4-5DPO. i just get that feeling this time im not to sure but my fingers are tightly x'ed .


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Aidensmommy I have used the digi opks. They worked pretty good for me. It takes out the guess work. The only reason that I went to u/s was because in jan the letrozole gave me a uti and I couldn't get a positive, and for some reason in feb My positive never showed up. I didn't want to take a chance missing another cycle of iui. I never had an issue before that. They do run a little more expensive so using more than one in a day can become costly, but it was worth it because I got tired of guessing if the line was dark enough

I completely stopped using them for this reason for a couple months lol but now with the rite aid brand I know EXACTLY what a positive looks like for me (it seems to be dif darkness for everyone!). Il probably still with my cheaper sticks for a lil longer and if I end up having issues again, ill def try out the digitals. I kept hearing bad things about them being programed and stuff like that so I never tried them. I might try them but use my rite aid ones too the first cycle I do


----------



## froggyfrog

I think if you have one that works then stick with it. If you just want to try them out maybe use them side by side for a cycle as an experiment ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Exactly what I was thinking froggy


----------



## Wishing1010

So, on CD 8 now...lots of creamy CM. Going to start my robitussin tomorrow to aid with ewcm. I'm very nervous about this cycle, feeling like a lot of pressure is on us. Ugh!


----------



## Megamegan

I will test around April 21. I'm going on a trip April 21 so I won't be obsessing much, and at least if AF shows I will be drinking on that trip so I have something to look forward to. 

Also I'm taking a break for a few weeks from BnB. Just need a de-stress period. Good luck to everyone! <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> I will test around April 21. I'm going on a trip April 21 so I won't be obsessing much, and at least if AF shows I will be drinking on that trip so I have something to look forward to.
> 
> Also I'm taking a break for a few weeks from BnB. Just need a de-stress period. Good luck to everyone! <3

Completely understandable, hun! FX for you <3


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck mega! Wishing thats exciting. But why do you feel so much pressure?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Looks like everyone's starting to arrive to the April thread. 
I decided I am def def starting vitex today. I read that there's no extra hormones added to ur body from vitex, the vitex just regulates your hormones. I read that it may delay O by a few days while my body regulates itself but all and all I read it can't hurt any. I was worried about it making me NOT ovulate but I think ill be just fine . 
I think I'm going to start with 2 40mlg capsules/day and see how that works. I'm still waiting for the nurse to call about my HSG date. If all goes as planned, it should be scheduled for the 31st. I'm hoping it is so I can get it done with in March and have a fresh start for April 

Good Luck Ladies && Tons of Baby dust!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh yay aidensmommy. We both have a big day on the 31st. Ill be have my ultrasound!


----------



## aidensmommy1

. Bring on the Easter Eggs!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ok so if I trigger on march 31st I will have an iui on April 2nd and if I conceive that day, I will be due Christmas eve!!!! Omg how crazy!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay for Xmas baby!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Froggy, mine will be Christmas eve/christmas as well if I O on time . FX!!

The nurse just called me back and I go for my HSG on Monday afternoon (31st). They almost did wed but I told her I O around then and you cant BD until after the procedure is done so hopefully it all goes well and ill be in and out and bding on time for O . I have everything crossed for this test and this cycle!! FX ladies!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Good luck mega! Wishing thats exciting. But why do you feel so much pressure?

Just afraid we won't time BD right and waste a month on clomid. What if one of us gets sick in a week and can't BD?! I'm having anxiety pretty bad today...I don't do that normally so I'm not sure what's wrong.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Froggy, mine will be Christmas eve/christmas as well if I O on time . FX!!
> 
> The nurse just called me back and I go for my HSG on Monday afternoon (31st). They almost did wed but I told her I O around then and you cant BD until after the procedure is done so hopefully it all goes well and ill be in and out and bding on time for O . I have everything crossed for this test and this cycle!! FX ladies!!!

Mine would be due on Christmas Eve this cycle as well (based up LMP). :) woohoo! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Wishing1010 said:


> So, on CD 8 now...lots of creamy CM. Going to start my robitussin tomorrow to aid with ewcm. I'm very nervous about this cycle, feeling like a lot of pressure is on us. Ugh!

I'm on CD8 today as well. Go us ;)


----------



## Wishing1010

KylasBaby said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> So, on CD 8 now...lots of creamy CM. Going to start my robitussin tomorrow to aid with ewcm. I'm very nervous about this cycle, feeling like a lot of pressure is on us. Ugh!
> 
> I'm on CD8 today as well. Go us ;)Click to expand...

Sticky bean time!!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

wishing1010 said:


> kylasbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> so, on cd 8 now...lots of creamy cm. Going to start my robitussin tomorrow to aid with ewcm. I'm very nervous about this cycle, feeling like a lot of pressure is on us. Ugh!
> 
> i'm on cd8 today as well. Go us ;)Click to expand...
> 
> sticky bean time!!!!Click to expand...

fx! Fx! Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok so I just got a call saying my appt is 100% set for Monday at 3pm so I won't have to worry about my surgeon not being able to do it  I was worried itd end up getting cancelled and being the day of O since I tend to O earlier and I cant bd at all until after my HSG so now I don't have to stress about missing O :-D I feel a little bit of relief compared to the last few days today for some reason. That's a very good thing tho 
Oh and the nurse also told me I will have my results immediately, or what she can see anyways, since I'm having my surgeon do it instead of a tech. I thought I was going to have to wait for my results so that's nice to know too  FX for the day I get those results!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo, Aidensmommy!!!! :) FX for you that your surgery goes very well!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mega! Wishing thats exciting. But why do you feel so much pressure?
> 
> Just afraid we won't time BD right and waste a month on clomid. What if one of us gets sick in a week and can't BD?! I'm having anxiety pretty bad today...I don't do that normally so I'm not sure what's wrong.Click to expand...

I bet everything will be fine and with you and dh agreeing to give this cycle a good shot, I think you guys will get it covered  I really have a great feeling for u this cycle and ive had a good feeling about ur clomid cycle since u mentioned it a while ago. FX for your Easter egg!...FX for all of our Easter egg(s)!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Woohoo, Aidensmommy!!!! :) FX for you that your surgery goes very well!!!

its not quite a surgery yet anyways but I do have a feeling I may need a lap to have some scar tissue removed. If I had it then and from what I read, it tends to just grow, I'm sure its a bit of a mess in there. We'll see tho. If that is the case, I am going to go through with the surgery (they say its only temporary..like 6-12months and the scar tissue grows back) but itd be worth it and I'm also going to try an enzyme I read about that helps with scar tissue in that whole area. Who knows, maybe ill get completely diff results than expected. We'll know in 7 days!  either way, given my history, I'm def going to start an enzyme tho!


----------



## iBeach

Hello giiiirls:hugs:

I want to ask your opinion...

My last period was 4 days late...do you think I will ovulate later too because of that? or I will ovulate on time, just like I would on the old schedule.

My period trackers: One says I am ovulating today, based on ''old schedule'' and my OPK is only half way to positive ... no ovulation pains yet. 
Second tracker says I will ovulate on the 30th, based on the fact that my period was 4 days late...I kinda find it odd to ovulate that late...

Anyway, just a thought... I am still doing OPK's twice a day and we are inseminating this cycle EVERY OTHER Day:happydance:

Hope this :bunny: brings us luck this month!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Hello giiiirls:hugs:
> 
> I want to ask your opinion...
> 
> My last period was 4 days late...do you think I will ovulate later too because of that? or I will ovulate on time, just like I would on the old schedule.
> 
> My period trackers: One says I am ovulating today, based on ''old schedule'' and my OPK is only half way to positive ... no ovulation pains yet.
> Second tracker says I will ovulate on the 30th, based on the fact that my period was 4 days late...I kinda find it odd to ovulate that late...
> 
> Anyway, just a thought... I am still doing OPK's twice a day and we are inseminating this cycle EVERY OTHER Day:happydance:
> 
> Hope this :bunny: brings us luck this month!!!

itd be around the same CD as usual but since u were late, ur tracker is probably off a little. Say u oed CD 15 last cycle, ud MOST LIKELY ovulate around that same time this cycle too (unless delayed O or something like that) does that make sense? Idk if I explained it good


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Hello giiiirls:hugs:
> 
> I want to ask your opinion...
> 
> My last period was 4 days late...do you think I will ovulate later too because of that? or I will ovulate on time, just like I would on the old schedule.
> 
> My period trackers: One says I am ovulating today, based on ''old schedule'' and my OPK is only half way to positive ... no ovulation pains yet.
> Second tracker says I will ovulate on the 30th, based on the fact that my period was 4 days late...I kinda find it odd to ovulate that late...
> 
> Anyway, just a thought... I am still doing OPK's twice a day and we are inseminating this cycle EVERY OTHER Day:happydance:
> 
> Hope this :bunny: brings us luck this month!!!
> 
> itd be around the same CD as usual but since u were late, ur tracker is probably off a little. Say u oed CD 15 last cycle, ud MOST LIKELY ovulate around that same time this cycle too (unless delayed O or something like that) does that make sense? Idk if I explained it goodClick to expand...

Yes, it makes perfect sense! Thank you...
That's what I thought....I am on CD 11 of adjusted cycle or CD 15 of old cycle;)) 

Good luck with your surgery!:hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Wishing everything will be fine. This is all such a stressful process anyway, you shouldn't put any more stress on yourself! Aidensmommy your hsg will go great I just know it. I had my results immediately also. Me and dh both got to see the dye leave my tubes. Have you had one before?


----------



## confuzion

Oh I didn't know you had one of these threads wishing :D I'll be testing on or around the 12th. Well probably earlier. But by then I'll know for sure I think.


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Wishing everything will be fine. This is all such a stressful process anyway, you shouldn't put any more stress on yourself! Aidensmommy your hsg will go great I just know it. I had my results immediately also. Me and dh both got to see the dye leave my tubes. Have you had one before?

Thank you! I have my FX crossed for you that your treatment brings you a BFP!!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> Oh I didn't know you had one of these threads wishing :D I'll be testing on or around the 12th. Well probably earlier. But by then I'll know for sure I think.

Yay!!! Thanks for joining! :) I think I will change my test date at some point, waiting to see what the meds do this cycle. FX for you! :)


----------



## AmySan

I'm here too! Ok, not sure when I will be getting AF now, but going to say test date will be April 22 going off of FF estimates.

Thanks! :) :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Wishing everything will be fine. This is all such a stressful process anyway, you shouldn't put any more stress on yourself! Aidensmommy your hsg will go great I just know it. I had my results immediately also. Me and dh both got to see the dye leave my tubes. Have you had one before?

no i haven't. I should have had it done 10 months ago. With the scsr tissue damage, my surgeon feels my OB made a mistake not doing the HSG a while ago so my surgeon took it into her own hands . I'm not nervous about the pain or anything and itd be a miracle if nothing was wrong at all, I just hope its not too bad. Ill be happy with knowing its fixable


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I officially took a vitex capsule so no turning back now! Lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay hope it does good for you!!! Its really just cool to see your insides :)the pain comes and goes quickly with spotting for a day. Its quick. Oh im so excited for you! I wish you were getting it tomorrow


----------



## SweetMelodies

Good luck aidensmommy I hope everything works out well and you'll get that sticky bean in no time!

Wishing I feel really good about you this cycle! Try and stay positive and not stress too much! I say that but then I stress like crazy! Easier said than done I know, but we can at least try!

I'm really frustrated and have no idea what's going on with my body. So Af started today full red flow, took a test just to see anyway BFN. But here's the thing my breasts are so sore, aching and burning, itchy nipples. This is very weird for me as my breasts hardly ever hurt at all and definitely never this much. I actually have a heating pad on them because they are bothering me so much. I tried to look it up on Doctor Google but I can't find anything. All the comes up is sore breasts are a sign of pregnancy, no duh! or woman have sore breasts on their period another no duh! But thats the thing I never do! My boobs only ever hurt if I'm wearing a bra to long and thats not the case today cus I have the day off and have been at home so no bra at all lol. I don't get it at all. So I hit the age of 30 and all of a sudden my boobs start hurting during my period! So confused!!!:shrug:

Sorry I know that was ranty but sigh...:wacko:


----------



## froggyfrog

SweetMelodies my boobs have always hurt before aunt flow. Sometimes so bad that just wslking(because I am big chested and they move every time I move) and just in the last year I would have a cycle or two where they didn't hurt at all. I think our bodies just change.


----------



## Megamegan

SweetMelodies I'm SO glad you posted that, I was about to say the same thing. My boobs never ever hurt even a tiny bit. Yesterday I got some shooting pains and today many more and overall they just feel weird and sometimes painful and tingly. Its a first for me. I fully expect AF tomorrow bc I had brown CM today, my sure sign of AF. But my boobies are talking to me!!! Lol. It's all so confusing. Guess there's a first for everything.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> Good luck aidensmommy I hope everything works out well and you'll get that sticky bean in no time!
> 
> Wishing I feel really good about you this cycle! Try and stay positive and not stress too much! I say that but then I stress like crazy! Easier said than done I know, but we can at least try!
> 
> I'm really frustrated and have no idea what's going on with my body. So Af started today full red flow, took a test just to see anyway BFN. But here's the thing my breasts are so sore, aching and burning, itchy nipples. This is very weird for me as my breasts hardly ever hurt at all and definitely never this much. I actually have a heating pad on them because they are bothering me so much. I tried to look it up on Doctor Google but I can't find anything. All the comes up is sore breasts are a sign of pregnancy, no duh! or woman have sore breasts on their period another no duh! But thats the thing I never do! My boobs only ever hurt if I'm wearing a bra to long and thats not the case today cus I have the day off and have been at home so no bra at all lol. I don't get it at all. So I hit the age of 30 and all of a sudden my boobs start hurting during my period! So confused!!!:shrug:
> 
> Sorry I know that was ranty but sigh...:wacko:

we really have the exact same cycles huh?! The vitex may make mine a couple days longer now but so far its been almost to the exact date for O and everything for us. That doesn't happen much on here! Lol. I'm too am having a weird CD1. I have the WORST cramps EVERR! I usually hardly cramp during AF but the past 2 cycles it keeps getting worse. That's another reason I started the vitex is for all the PMS cramping, bloating, and irritability that I get & for my cystic breasts of course  I hope I'm lucky and it kicks in in the 10 day lol. Even if I don't get my bfp, just having a tww without 10+ cysts in my breast would be great! I hope u feel better and ur body stops messing with you soon!! Are u trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> SweetMelodies I'm SO glad you posted that, I was about to say the same thing. My boobs never ever hurt even a tiny bit. Yesterday I got some shooting pains and today many more and overall they just feel weird and sometimes painful and tingly. Its a first for me. I fully expect AF tomorrow bc I had brown CM today, my sure sign of AF. But my boobies are talking to me!!! Lol. It's all so confusing. Guess there's a first for everything.

yes there is! I remember cycle #5 of trying (other than my chemical cycle #4) was my first cycle I had sore bbs and ive had them since. I got so excited cycle #5 thinking it has to be it bcuz of how bad my bbs hurt but turns out its probably been from cystic breast that seemed to have appeared every tww ever since the chemical :-\. Its awful sometimes!! I hope ur spotting is just the IB I always hear about the day before AF is due. If u miss AF tomorrow, u should try another frer to see if that shows anything. My fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks aidensmommy, I will update when I'm 100% sure. Earlier today I had light AF cramps along with my spotting, now no cramps but I think that's normal until AF officially starts the next afternoon. I still feel like my body feels different from normal, but I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up anymore. I am definitely curious to see what my temp does, too. If it doesn't dip tomorrow, that will be strange but since it's my first month charting, I don't know what is normal for me. All I know is, sore boobs is not normal. It sorta makes sense that yours started after your chemical, because your hormones had probably shifted since you got pregnant, but I have not been pregnant yet and the only thing I did differently this cycle was start Maca root supplements. You mention your cysts a lot... how do you know they are there? Do they feel like lumps? 

I was all "I'm taking a break" and here I am going on again. I just love you ladies and I don't want to miss anything. Hehe.


----------



## aidensmommy1

U know mega, ur chart will really make me mad if u dont get ur bfp! Its like a perfect chart and that's just not nice:-\ Ive literally been waking up every a.m waiting to see ur temp and test results because i had that much faith that it was ur month. I am almost thinking about not temping after i have definitely oed next cycle just to stop the temping obsession i have. I like wait for the next a.m to come all day long just to see if my temp goes up lol. I feel like stopping after O might be good for me for just one cycle. Idk if ill be able to stick to it because my curiosity always seems to get the best of me! Lol. But if u get AF, that'll be another reason i may want to skip temping after O next cycle. I would have been so excited and then let down with a chart like yours. Its not fair sometimes! Ugh. Listen to me vent about YOUR chart! Lol it shows how excited i get for u ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Thanks aidensmommy, I will update when I'm 100% sure. Earlier today I had light AF cramps along with my spotting, now no cramps but I think that's normal until AF officially starts the next afternoon. I still feel like my body feels different from normal, but I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up anymore. I am definitely curious to see what my temp does, too. If it doesn't dip tomorrow, that will be strange but since it's my first month charting, I don't know what is normal for me. All I know is, sore boobs is not normal. It sorta makes sense that yours started after your chemical, because your hormones had probably shifted since you got pregnant, but I have not been pregnant yet and the only thing I did differently this cycle was start Maca root supplements. You mention your cysts a lot... how do you know they are there? Do they feel like lumps?
> 
> I was all "I'm taking a break" and here I am going on again. I just love you ladies and I don't want to miss anything. Hehe.

lol I know it is impossible for me to stay away from u ladies! And I can tell my cysts are there only after O. Within 1-5 days after O I end up a bunch of little pea sized lumps and they hurt SO bad! Its like a stabbing/burning sensation. It hurts so bad that I cant wear a bra my entire tww and I do not have big bbs WHAT SO EVER so that's probably another reason they are so noticable to me. I originally found 2 from doing a self breast exam because my bbs were hurting in mainly just one area itd burn and the rest felt fine. If u want to check for them, just dont push too hard and slide gently around ur bbs and that's how u feel them if closer to the surface of the skin but to feel the ones a little deeper, u just push down a tiny bit harder. I freaked when I first found them and went to the docs and she just felt them and sent me on my way. This was Nov and ive asked about an u/s on them multiple times and nothing yet so I'm going to bring it up at my HSG since that doc seems to know and listen to my needs better. I pray this isn't what is going on w ur bbs because it really is so terribly uncomfortable at times! They disappear the day AF shows though and are gone until O. Before I started temping, that's how I actually confirmed O for a couple months lol that was the only good thing..i guess!


----------



## Megamegan

Hahaha you are so funny (about checking for my temps!)!! Well I don't even know what's up with the last few days of temps. I had a couple wonky nights of sleep, where I would get up and then fall asleep and then take my temp at a later time, hence the open circles... and one night I had the heating blanket on a low setting because I woke up cold a few hours before morning... that kind of thing. So I recorded those temps keeping in mind they could be off, but they ARE still way above cover line so... yeah I don't know. I suppose many ladies get a huge drop the day of AF and not before. That could be me, or maybe I messed up my temps these past few days and it would have been lower, or maybe I'm pregnant because my boobs are freaking going nuts on me right now. Lol. I'm serious guys, it's like shooting pains, like it feels like shots of cold water going through them and then it subsides a little, then comes back... wth...

My sister told me she had a 4 day "period" along with a week of sore boobs before she got her positive test. She tested many times with FRER and didn't test positive til a week late with her first baby- but that 4 day bleed made her think she wasn't pregnant... guess it was implantation.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay I'm puppy sitting for a friend this week! This makes me so happy because first off, its a tiny blue eyes terrior mix and second, it'll keep me busy!  I needed this right now! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Hahaha you are so funny (about checking for my temps!)!! Well I don't even know what's up with the last few days of temps. I had a couple wonky nights of sleep, where I would get up and then fall asleep and then take my temp at a later time, hence the open circles... and one night I had the heating blanket on a low setting because I woke up cold a few hours before morning... that kind of thing. So I recorded those temps keeping in mind they could be off, but they ARE still way above cover line so... yeah I don't know. I suppose many ladies get a huge drop the day of AF and not before. That could be me, or maybe I messed up my temps these past few days and it would have been lower, or maybe I'm pregnant because my boobs are freaking going nuts on me right now. Lol. I'm serious guys, it's like shooting pains, like it feels like shots of cold water going through them and then it subsides a little, then comes back... wth...
> 
> My sister told me she had a 4 day "period" along with a week of sore boobs before she got her positive test. She tested many times with FRER and didn't test positive til a week late with her first baby- but that 4 day bleed made her think she wasn't pregnant... guess it was implantation.

same thing happened with my sister and quite a few friends. My sis was the only one in my family that had IB so I know it doesn't run in mine but it could run in yours. I always always test the day after AF stops w a cheapie just to make sure it was true AF lol. I know to many ppl this actually happened to so I just have to check haha so if u do get AF and have a cheap test lying around, test after to ease your mind  especially if ur temps are still like that!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aidensmommy, do you drink a lot of caffeine? My breasts used to get painful lumps and my doc told me to lay off the caffeine. So I started cutting back and now I'm down to 1 cup of coffee and no other caffeine. My lumpy breasts disappeared!!! I've also noticed that the pain during my TWW (the overall soreness) has definitely minimized as well! Sorry, just sharing my experience. :) yours are hormone related, just wanted to say that if you do drink caffeine, maybe try cutting back! 

And yay on puppy sitting! Sounds adorable!!!

Megan, I actually check about a dozen charts every morning to see how you ladies are doing, lol! I'm glad to see you on here, I've felt like leaving out of disappointment but then I have no one to talk to! I can talk to DH but he doesn't experience the same sense of failure as I do (or doesn't seem to show it, makes it hard for me to talk to him). I hope that if this is AF, she's gone very quickly! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Aidensmommy, do you drink a lot of caffeine? My breasts used to get painful lumps and my doc told me to lay off the caffeine. So I started cutting back and now I'm down to 1 cup of coffee and no other caffeine. My lumpy breasts disappeared!!! I've also noticed that the pain during my TWW (the overall soreness) has definitely minimized as well! Sorry, just sharing my experience. :) yours are hormone related, just wanted to say that if you do drink caffeine, maybe try cutting back!
> 
> And yay on puppy sitting! Sounds adorable!!!
> 
> Megan, I actually check about a dozen charts every morning to see how you ladies are doing, lol! I'm glad to see you on here, I've felt like leaving out of disappointment but then I have no one to talk to! I can talk to DH but he doesn't experience the same sense of failure as I do (or doesn't seem to show it, makes it hard for me to talk to him). I hope that if this is AF, she's gone very quickly! :)

I used to drink alot of it back before November when I went to the docs for the cysts lol. Plus I just stopped drinking caffeine to help conceive in general but it hasn't done a thing for me :-\. My doc said it could help or it might not help at all. I'm assuming since it didn't help at all, its prob my hormones being a little bit off. Hopefully the vitex takes care of it!  ive even been drinking decaf coffee and omg my inlaws got me a cup of reg by accident yest and I was shaking like crazy! Lol it had been about 2 months since I had a regular cup of coffee! My hands would not stop shaking!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no mega! I cant believe ur chart!!!! I'm sorry :-( I really and truly thought u were going to get a late bfp! Maybe your just now getting an implantation dip! LoL


----------



## Megamegan

Wishing, holy cow you wake up early!!! Well I am relieved to see my temp dropped all the way to cover line today. I just wanted a clear answer and I got one. It is amazing how our bodies work. I didn't know how temping would work for me and I'm so glad I tried it out. From now on, I will probably keep temping all the time, but I know now that I shouldn't expect it to drop until the day of AF... and will only consider it a good sign if it stays up past a missed period date. So yay! Answers. 

Yeah I will stick around to keep in touch with this thread. I was so bummed out for a few hours yesterday but I think I only get stressed during the last week of my cycle, at least about TTC, so staying on here the rest of the time won't stress me out as long as I also stay busy with other stuff. 

The good news is, last night DH asked me "how long have we been trying?" and I said about 6 months, and he said "That's nothing!" and I was glad he said that because usually he seems disappointed... maybe he asked Dr. Google what is a normal time frame to get pregnant, or maybe he talked to some people at work about it. Either way now I feel a little less like my body is failing him. Most likely I will ask my doctor at my upcoming Pap smear appt if she thinks we should get a sperm count test done or anything... she might go ahead and do it for me. That would put my mind at ease because I feel like my cycles are regular and nothing seems to be wrong for me at least on the obvious side of things. I would be glad to know the same for him too.


----------



## Megamegan

lol Aidensmommy... I'm quite sure all signs are pointing towards not being pregnant this cycle... now we know I might get really high temps and it means nothing until the day of AF! Ohhhh welllll. It's ok.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> lol Aidensmommy... I'm quite sure all signs are pointing towards not being pregnant this cycle... now we know I might get really high temps and it means nothing until the day of AF! Ohhhh welllll. It's ok.

I wish my temp was more predictable. Mine goes up and down and u never know which way its going to go in the end! I love temping all month to know what my body is doing so even tho I always say I'm going to take break w temping after O, I never can! Lol. It gets stressful to me only in the sense that I obsess about my temps sometimes lol. I will be shocked if I actually can take a break from temping...ud think id want to after O for one cycle to be able to sleep an extra hr but nope, not me lol. 
was this ur first cycle temping at all or just vaginally? I cant seem to remember right now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I bet ur temps are going to be much better to interpret this cycle! I cant remember if u answred the other day, are u temping vaginally this cycle? Or r ur temps just calming down completely on their own so far?


----------



## Megamegan

My very first cycle off BCP, I tried temping before I ovulated and after ovulation, and my chart wasn't very clear and I stopped because it was stressing me out. Then I didn't temp at all and I was hoping to just get pregnant. So yeah Cycle 6 was my second time ever temping but I consider it the first time, since Cycle 1 was like an experimental period. Vaginal temping for the win, ya'll. Try it out! 

However, I ordered a new BBT, the one they recommend in Taking Charge of Your Fertility (I also ordered that book, I want to actually read it even tho I know lots of tidbits already)- mine sucks because I can't hear the beep and there's no backlight, and it doesn't remember my last temp. So I look forward to trying out a couple new things. Last night DH was teaching me some techniques for cutting vegetables (he is a chef) and he said "See, we have to make good use of the time you have while you're not pregnant"... lol. I agree! Trying to make the best of it and learn all we can before a baby comes home.


----------



## iBeach

Good morning girls!:happydance:

I just got back from work and I have to catch up on everything here before I go to bed;):coffee:

aidensmommy: your EX is horrible!!! :growlmad: I hope he will suffer for that:hugs: oooh, and I wanna puppysit too!!! I love puppies!

megamegan: where in NY are you? if we are close enough we can go for a coffee date:happydance:

Wishing: you do get up early!!! I love early mornings...especially in the summer. I go to the beach very early to watch sunrise.


Hey girls: besides TTC, how is everyone doing?

I started new job almost 3 months ago and I DO NOT like it almost at all...job would be OK, but people I work with are not that great and also, I don't like working nights. For some reason my body cant get used to it.... school is going well...lots of work, loots of work:nope: I don't know if I mentioned, I am working on my master degree in psychology....


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, I bet ur temps are going to be much better to interpret this cycle! I cant remember if u answred the other day, are u temping vaginally this cycle? Or r ur temps just calming down completely on their own so far?

Vaginally temping! Already seems so stable, very excited for the future of my chart now :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, I definitely do get up early. I'm awake for over 12 hrs by the time I get off work. Blah! Funny part is, I don't even need to work as DH makes great money. But an extra $40k a year isn't a bad thing :) I keep joking with DH that we need to hurry up and conceive so that I can give birth and not come back to work! Haha :)

Ugh, that's no fun ibeach. :( I hope things get better for you at work. It's very hard to enjoy other aspects of your life when you are unhappy with your job. And, we love to go to the beach early as well! But they stopped allowing pets on the beach and have made it so we have to pay to park at any...almost not worth it anymore :(

Starting my robitussin today! Very glad to as my CM is so thick and yucky! Like BD was kinda gross last night as my arousal fluid was being diminished by this yucky pasty stuff. Sorry tmi there lol! Hoping it will be nicer so the little swimmers can have a fighting chance! I know it's the clomid doing it, so at least I know why I have it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> My very first cycle off BCP, I tried temping before I ovulated and after ovulation, and my chart wasn't very clear and I stopped because it was stressing me out. Then I didn't temp at all and I was hoping to just get pregnant. So yeah Cycle 6 was my second time ever temping but I consider it the first time, since Cycle 1 was like an experimental period. Vaginal temping for the win, ya'll. Try it out!
> 
> However, I ordered a new BBT, the one they recommend in Taking Charge of Your Fertility (I also ordered that book, I want to actually read it even tho I know lots of tidbits already)- mine sucks because I can't hear the beep and there's no backlight, and it doesn't remember my last temp. So I look forward to trying out a couple new things. Last night DH was teaching me some techniques for cutting vegetables (he is a chef) and he said "See, we have to make good use of the time you have while you're not pregnant"... lol. I agree! Trying to make the best of it and learn all we can before a baby comes home.

this is very true! Its funny how couples ttc end up in the kitchen more often together! Lol. Dh and I have been cooking together more then ever. Its partially for bonding time but ive also been eating healthy/trying to gain weight. Its def been helping! Ive gained 8lbs in the last 2 months! I used to eat TONS AND TONS of junk trying to gain weight and it didn't work but since I started eating healthier, its slowly packing on! Its weird how that can work! My BMI is now at a more healthy level and that was one of my OBs biggest concerns (minus my tube) so at least I have one if those taken care of  anyways, got off track..lol...and I have the same type of thermometer as u it sounds like. Mine does beep but it doesn't do anything else. I want a new one as well! Mine says it saves the last temp but the box is a liar! Lol. I do like mine tho because its cheap and at least beeps lol. And omg ive been wanting to read that book too! I hear about it all the time! I wonder if WalMart has it. I want to go buy it today now . And ur bbt ur first cycle off bcp was probably all wacky due to ur hormones getting back to normal. I hear alot of women say they had crazy charts the first couple cycles so its good u gave ur body time before u really started temping 

I wonder when the puppy sitting will start...idk if its tonight or tomorrow! I hope its tonight lol. It'll be my baby for the next week while aidens at school and then I'm sure he'll be aidens baby once he is home from school lol  that puppy is going to be getting lots of love from all of us baby crazed ppl in my house, that's for sure! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing, I bet ur temps are going to be much better to interpret this cycle! I cant remember if u answred the other day, are u temping vaginally this cycle? Or r ur temps just calming down completely on their own so far?
> 
> Vaginally temping! Already seems so stable, very excited for the future of my chart now :)Click to expand...

I am too! I feel like u haven't truly been able to tell when u oed for a while due to wacky temps, I'm excited to see when it'll be and how the rise.looks! Ill be stalking ur chart all month! :-D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Lol, I definitely do get up early. I'm awake for over 12 hrs by the time I get off work. Blah! Funny part is, I don't even need to work as DH makes great money. But an extra $40k a year isn't a bad thing :) I keep joking with DH that we need to hurry up and conceive so that I can give birth and not come back to work! Haha :)
> 
> Ugh, that's no fun ibeach. :( I hope things get better for you at work. It's very hard to enjoy other aspects of your life when you are unhappy with your job. And, we love to go to the beach early as well! But they stopped allowing pets on the beach and have made it so we have to pay to park at any...almost not worth it anymore :(
> 
> Starting my robitussin today! Very glad to as my CM is so thick and yucky! Like BD was kinda gross last night as my arousal fluid was being diminished by this yucky pasty stuff. Sorry tmi there lol! Hoping it will be nicer so the little swimmers can have a fighting chance! I know it's the clomid doing it, so at least I know why I have it!

Robitussin is a great aid for you! I read from many different women and articles that clomid can cause thicker and hostile CM but the Robitussin usually does the trick for the women I read about and pre-seed. How many times/day are u going to take it?


----------



## Megamegan

iBeach- Didn't you say you are in LI? I'm in upper Westchester but I go to Manhattan and Queens every once in a while for various things... it would be so cool to meet up! I think it's so awesome that you're working on your masters for psychology. I used to love psychology but it started to freak me out a bit when it got too deep. What kind of job would you like to find after school?

Aidensmommy, I just bought the new BBT on Amazon and it was only $10... same price as the sucky one I bought from the drug store. And yes you're probably right about temps being crazy after birth control, so I am glad I waited. 

Guys I just wanna do one more plug for these vitamins I am taking. I am suddenly very optimistic about life in general because I'm realizing that TTC has already made me a smarter and happier person. That is because of a couple things: I am thinking about caring for my body in a better way and really working on my relationship with DH to make sure we are going to have a happy home for a baby. Part of the health change involved me starting these vitamins. I have NEVER felt more energy and vitality. My brain fog is gone most of the time now and I do not need naps in the middle of the day anymore- something I've done my entire life. My whole life. Afternoon naps. Now I lay down and realize I don't need one. I still like to have alone time after work or socializing but I don't need to sleep to recharge. I noticed the biggest change when I started the New Chapter Co-enzyme B Food Complex. The Perfect Prenatals are wonderful, they have made a huge difference in my immune system. Today I started taking New Chapter Fish Oil/DHA because I realized the prenatals don't contain DHA.... and I had bought them for DH already so I just decided I'll start them too. If you can, try out these prenatals. On Amazon they are $38 for 192, which is a 2 month supply if you take the recommended daily amount. That's $19/month with free shipping, or less if you do subscribe-and-save. And less if you don't take 3 per day, which is the recommended amount. I started with 2 per day but now I do 3 per day and I like it better. Ok all done now, I just wanted people to know how good I feel from these vitamins, especially the B complex. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I took b6 but I never actually tried b complex. I think I'm going to give it a try. I too get very tired mid day and need a little nap almost everyday and sometimes in the tww I end up napping more. Ive always thought it was due to my depression disorder but maybe the B complex will still help with that. I could def use some energy! And I agree about prenatals, ive almost been sick a few times (as in having a cold) but it doesn't go further than a runny nose for a couple days and then I'm back to normal! My colds usually last at least a month! I wish I took vitamins all my life lol. Dh actually plans on continuing the vitacraves even after we get our BFP. He seems to like them alot


----------



## froggyfrog

Good morning ladies! Aidensmommy we are dog sitting the rest of this week too!! Nothing like puppy love! I just found out that my nephew is going to come spend a few days with us in a few weeks! His mom is dropping him off!! We are going to the zoo yay! Hes just so cute I could bite his handsome little face!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol I always tell my son that "I could just bite ur cheeks!" lol he's got the cutest cheeks and dimples  he's going to be a ladies man, that's for sure.


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha it reminds me of that move 'what to expect' when that man says "I love my baby so much, im scared im going to eat him" cracks me up!


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> we really have the exact same cycles huh?! The vitex may make mine a couple days longer now but so far its been almost to the exact date for O and everything for us. That doesn't happen much on here! Lol. I'm too am having a weird CD1. I have the WORST cramps EVERR! I usually hardly cramp during AF but the past 2 cycles it keeps getting worse. That's another reason I started the vitex is for all the PMS cramping, bloating, and irritability that I get & for my cystic breasts of course  I hope I'm lucky and it kicks in in the 10 day lol. Even if I don't get my bfp, just having a tww without 10+ cysts in my breast would be great! I hope u feel better and ur body stops messing with you soon!! Are u trying anything new this cycle?

Yeah we do seem to have the exact same cycles lol. I hope the vitex helps you out with all your symptoms. I hate af and her playing with our minds. Thankfully my breasts are not a sore today (so far) so hopefully they stay that way. As for trying anything new I got some digital OPKs to try and I'm thinking about looking into Maca root.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I definitely do get up early. I'm awake for over 12 hrs by the time I get off work. Blah! Funny part is, I don't even need to work as DH makes great money. But an extra $40k a year isn't a bad thing :) I keep joking with DH that we need to hurry up and conceive so that I can give birth and not come back to work! Haha :)
> 
> Ugh, that's no fun ibeach. :( I hope things get better for you at work. It's very hard to enjoy other aspects of your life when you are unhappy with your job. And, we love to go to the beach early as well! But they stopped allowing pets on the beach and have made it so we have to pay to park at any...almost not worth it anymore :(
> 
> Starting my robitussin today! Very glad to as my CM is so thick and yucky! Like BD was kinda gross last night as my arousal fluid was being diminished by this yucky pasty stuff. Sorry tmi there lol! Hoping it will be nicer so the little swimmers can have a fighting chance! I know it's the clomid doing it, so at least I know why I have it!
> 
> Robitussin is a great aid for you! I read from many different women and articles that clomid can cause thicker and hostile CM but the Robitussin usually does the trick for the women I read about and pre-seed. How many times/day are u going to take it?Click to expand...

I found an article that states to take 2 teaspoons 3 times a day for the 5 days leading up to ovulation. I will continue taking until O is confirmed. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I definitely do get up early. I'm awake for over 12 hrs by the time I get off work. Blah! Funny part is, I don't even need to work as DH makes great money. But an extra $40k a year isn't a bad thing :) I keep joking with DH that we need to hurry up and conceive so that I can give birth and not come back to work! Haha :)
> 
> Ugh, that's no fun ibeach. :( I hope things get better for you at work. It's very hard to enjoy other aspects of your life when you are unhappy with your job. And, we love to go to the beach early as well! But they stopped allowing pets on the beach and have made it so we have to pay to park at any...almost not worth it anymore :(
> 
> Starting my robitussin today! Very glad to as my CM is so thick and yucky! Like BD was kinda gross last night as my arousal fluid was being diminished by this yucky pasty stuff. Sorry tmi there lol! Hoping it will be nicer so the little swimmers can have a fighting chance! I know it's the clomid doing it, so at least I know why I have it!
> 
> Robitussin is a great aid for you! I read from many different women and articles that clomid can cause thicker and hostile CM but the Robitussin usually does the trick for the women I read about and pre-seed. How many times/day are u going to take it?Click to expand...
> 
> I found an article that states to take 2 teaspoons 3 times a day for the 5 days leading up to ovulation. I will continue taking until O is confirmed. :)Click to expand...

ok that's what i was going to recommend to you  cuz even if the CM looks EW when u do a check, they tell u to take more than one dose a day to thin out the CM up in ur cervix so it stays a good environment for the spermies to survive in . I just started taking the correct dose starting last cycle because I read a pretty good article on it


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> we really have the exact same cycles huh?! The vitex may make mine a couple days longer now but so far its been almost to the exact date for O and everything for us. That doesn't happen much on here! Lol. I'm too am having a weird CD1. I have the WORST cramps EVERR! I usually hardly cramp during AF but the past 2 cycles it keeps getting worse. That's another reason I started the vitex is for all the PMS cramping, bloating, and irritability that I get & for my cystic breasts of course  I hope I'm lucky and it kicks in in the 10 day lol. Even if I don't get my bfp, just having a tww without 10+ cysts in my breast would be great! I hope u feel better and ur body stops messing with you soon!! Are u trying anything new this cycle?
> 
> Yeah we do seem to have the exact same cycles lol. I hope the vitex helps you out with all your symptoms. I hate af and her playing with our minds. Thankfully my breasts are not a sore today (so far) so hopefully they stay that way. As for trying anything new I got some digital OPKs to try and I'm thinking about looking into Maca root.Click to expand...

I keep hearing about maca root and I want to try it. I have to look into it more. I need to find a good enzyme for scar tissue damage. Idk where id get them tho.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm hoping that we are all going to see our bfp's soon! We haven't had much luck these past few months! :(


----------



## MarieMo7

Here's some info on Maca Root...
I took 1800 mg/day until O, then 600mg/day until BFP!

https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca

https://health.howstuffworks.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/pregnancy/fertility/maca-root-help-fertility.htm


----------



## Megamegan

Hi ladies.... home from work... that little bit of brown spotting is completely gone, now only creamy CM, and no AF. Did a Wondfo just because, still negative of course. I know AF is coming but this is a strange one for me. I guess... there's the tiniest chance it might not come... trying so hard to push away that thought, tho. Stay away, hopeful thoughts!! Lol. The disappointment is too much and I already went through it yesterday so let's get a move on, aunt flo!!!

:shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Hi ladies.... home from work... that little bit of brown spotting is completely gone, now only creamy CM, and no AF. Did a Wondfo just because, still negative of course. I know AF is coming but this is a strange one for me. I guess... there's the tiniest chance it might not come... trying so hard to push away that thought, tho. Stay away, hopeful thoughts!! Lol. The disappointment is too much and I already went through it yesterday so let's get a move on, aunt flo!!!
> 
> :shrug:

:hugs: FX!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Aaaah I can't believe I have my hopes up a tiny bit again. I'm so nauseous I feel like I could throw up any second if I wanted. My sister keeps telling me she's so sure I'm pregnant because this happened to her too. I know as soon as I write this post it will probably come. This is just cruel.


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Aaaah I can't believe I have my hopes up a tiny bit again. I'm so nauseous I feel like I could throw up any second if I wanted. My sister keeps telling me she's so sure I'm pregnant because this happened to her too. I know as soon as I write this post it will probably come. This is just cruel.

I'm still holding out hope for you but don't want to get your hopes up too high either. Secretly crossing everything! ;)


----------



## Megamegan

AF finally came, I have horrible cramps. I just had a good long cry in DH's arms and he gave me a beer, got me the heating pad, and is cooking me dinner. I have a good man.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry megamegan :hugs:. At least you've got your DH to take care of you. Babies will come. Just takes a little longer for some of us.


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry mega :(. I hope you feel better! I know I cant really say anything to make it better.its like the hormones from af make it worse times 100. Just try to put your focus into mapping out your plan for this cycle


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks confuzion and froggy. I feel better already now that I have my answer and a swig of whiskey. DH told me not to worry, we have another 6 months until asking the doctor for help. He jokes with me a lot and it drives me nuts, but at times like this I'm so glad he knows how to be sensitive. It means a lot to me. I'll be sticking around to see how everyone's charts are looking :) and I look forward to charting for a full cycle this time!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry Mega! My fingers are extra crossed for your lucky cycle #7!  I hope to see MANYYY bfps this month! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> AF finally came, I have horrible cramps. I just had a good long cry in DH's arms and he gave me a beer, got me the heating pad, and is cooking me dinner. I have a good man.

Oh no!!!! :( I'm so sorry but as we have been discussing, you are still young and have time to conceive. I hope and pray that all of you ladies have a much shorter journey than I have. You will get your little one, and all of this heartache and time spent waiting will be worth it! I can promise you that. I'm so glad you have a great DH! Focus on him throughout this time and just try to enjoy the things that make you happy. Don't get lost in depression due to TTC! I've managed to avoid it for the most part, but we are all entitled to a day here or there where we feel like giving up. Hope to see you with a BFP in a month!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Thank you all... I agree that it will all be worth it one day. Having your period with all these hormones makes it difficult to control emotions! I decided to keep temping throughout AF even though it's totally gross. I wash the BBT every day afterwards anyway tho so it's no different. Ew, tmi. Anyway, it comforts me to see my chart. I will be skipping tomorrow tho because I have to get up at 2:00 a.m. for work, then work in NYC for a 12 hour day. If anyone is gonna be home tomorrow morning, turn on the news (not sure what network, probably NBC at least) and be on the lookout for "Hiring our Heroes". I will be one of the piccolo players in the band (the brunette), I think they usually show a little clip of us in between commercial breaks. If you have it on in the background and suddenly hear "Stars and Stripes", that's me. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Thank you all... I agree that it will all be worth it one day. Having your period with all these hormones makes it difficult to control emotions! I decided to keep temping throughout AF even though it's totally gross. I wash the BBT every day afterwards anyway tho so it's no different. Ew, tmi. Anyway, it comforts me to see my chart. I will be skipping tomorrow tho because I have to get up at 2:00 a.m. for work, then work in NYC for a 12 hour day. If anyone is gonna be home tomorrow morning, turn on the news (not sure what network, probably NBC at least) and be on the lookout for "Hiring our Heroes". I will be one of the piccolo players in the band (the brunette), I think they usually show a little clip of us in between commercial breaks. If you have it on in the background and suddenly hear "Stars and Stripes", that's me. :)

that's really neat mega! Ill def try scoping you out on tv! Ill be like "that's one of my baby makin buddies!!" lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo! I'm going to try to look for you as well! That is so awesome!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

What time abouts should I turn in NBC mega? I'm the same time zone as you


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

I am 8dpo.. Waiting till 12 DPO to test. Any chance of an BFPs before that If I cave in? I am so tempted..


----------



## BebVern

Can I join you guys? I'll be testing on the 5th :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Mega thats awesome! I know we will all have bfps this month! I can just feel it. This past cycle when af showed up, was the first time in the last 4 years that I didn't cry. I think thats a sign. That I feel at peace.


----------



## Megamegan

Aww froggy that's so nice :) It is good to feel peace. 

As far as tomorrow's tv thing goes I'll let you guys know later, I think they will tell us at work today when we should be on. I'm definitely letting go of all anonymity here lol but I don't care. I'm in a semi-public profession and I don't like compartmentalizing- good thing I'm not a politician lol. 

I have such a long day today and my cramps hurt SO bad. Maybe they will feel better because I will be moving around a lot. Interesting how that works!


----------



## Wishing1010

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I am 8dpo.. Waiting till 12 DPO to test. Any chance of an BFPs before that If I cave in? I am so tempted..

Some women get early bfp's :) just don't feel out until AF shows! FX and good luck!


----------



## Wishing1010

BebVern said:


> Can I join you guys? I'll be testing on the 5th :D

Added you to our list. Welcome!!! FX and good luck to you!


----------



## MarieMo7

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I am 8dpo.. Waiting till 12 DPO to test. Any chance of an BFPs before that If I cave in? I am so tempted..

I got a very very very faint positive on 9dpo on a Wondfo. Still very very very faint on Wondfo 10dpo, but clear as day on FRER at 10dpo! So - it can happen early!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I am 8dpo.. Waiting till 12 DPO to test. Any chance of an BFPs before that If I cave in? I am so tempted..

I would be testing with frer today! Lol ur charts pretty  but anytime after 9dpo, if u cave, there's a good chance to get a positive with frer but of course 10-12dpo would be more likely to show but I do see alot of BFP's 9dpo on here, especially with frer brand. Good luck! Ill b stalking!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Mega thats awesome! I know we will all have bfps this month! I can just feel it. This past cycle when af showed up, was the first time in the last 4 years that I didn't cry. I think thats a sign. That I feel at peace.

omgoshh me too! I actually felt better after AF came. I think because I knew for sure that the HSG was going to be my next step. I was going crazy wondering if I got my bfp before the HSG but I'm ok with the fact that I didn't. I actually told dh yesterday that if this ends up being a few year process or more, I'm starting to feel okay with that. Of course I want it to happen sooner but I'm becoming more patient. If I continue to obsess like I have been, I feel like ill end up with alot of let downs along the way. I Need to keep a good 'realistic' mind frame to get through all of this  Ill still be hopeful every cycle, as I am this cycle and always will have faith. Like you said froggy, i just feel more at peace with everything. FX we all get a huge blessing this cycle!! *~Baby Dust~*


----------



## AmySan

Hi Wishing! - can you please add me for April 22nd? <3 



Wishing1010 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> I am 8dpo.. Waiting till 12 DPO to test. Any chance of an BFPs before that If I cave in? I am so tempted..
> 
> Some women get early bfp's :) just don't feel out until AF shows! FX and good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## Wishing1010

You have been added, Amy! :)


----------



## MolGold

aidensmommy1 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> I am 8dpo.. Waiting till 12 DPO to test. Any chance of an BFPs before that If I cave in? I am so tempted..
> 
> I would be testing with frer today! Lol ur charts pretty  but anytime after 9dpo, if u cave, there's a good chance to get a positive with frer but of course 10-12dpo would be more likely to show but I do see alot of BFP's 9dpo on here, especially with frer brand. Good luck! Ill b stalking!Click to expand...

The most sensitive test we have here detects HCG at 20. I want to wait till Monday to test.. but its proving to be hard:wacko:
Also I am on progesterone tablets (300mg @ night) which is probably causing the high temps, so I am trying to be cautiously optimistic.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Let April bring lots of baby dust for many bfps! 
I'm having a good day today but my mind is going a little crazy worrying about my hsg and the results. Im just trying to keep my faith and hope and I just keep trying to tell myself "everything is going to be alright". I feel like the more I say it, the more it might come true. If I do need a lap for scar tissue removal as expected, I just hope the healing time isn't too long. I like to be able to keep trying but if I have to stop trying for a month or so in order to succeed, then of course that's going to be what I do. I keep telling myself though that if I do need a lap before being able to keep trying, maybe the little break would be good for dh and I. I know I keep talking about this every day but its all I can think about!! I feel like the next 6 days are going to be worse than my tww's. One minute I feel like the most patient person in the world and the next I feel very impatient...i feel like a crazy person! Lol


----------



## SweetMelodies

Incoming rant in 3..2..1..

So I have a woman on my Facebook who was my best friend in high school. Now we don't talk at all. She has 4 children all under the age of 8, 3 boys and a girls all less 2 years apart. After her daughter she had her "tubes tied" because she finally "Got her girl!" and felt "complete". Now I am completely fine with someone having as many children as they want. What I am not fine with is having 4 children back to back while both you and your boyfriend are on welfare. Lying on your children's birth certificates so you can receive more money. Spending that money on drinking, tattoos and electronics! And "because I want a girl" is not a good reason to get pregnant over and over when you can not afford to! 

So why the rant when she has her tubes tied and is done having children? This was her post on facebook less than an hour ago "Guess it was 2 good 2 be true... I'm pregnant!!!"...........

It just so frustrating..

...End rant


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Let April bring lots of baby dust for many bfps!
> I'm having a good day today but my mind is going a little crazy worrying about my hsg and the results. Im just trying to keep my faith and hope and I just keep trying to tell myself "everything is going to be alright". I feel like the more I say it, the more it might come true. If I do need a lab for scar tissue removal as expected, I just hope the healing time isn't too long. I like to be able to keep trying but if I have to stop trying for a month or so in order to succeed, then of course that's going to be what I do. I keep telling myself though that if I do need a lap before being able to keep trying, maybe the little break would be good for dh and I. I know I keep talking about this every day but its all I can think about!! I feel like the next 6 days are going to be worse than my tww's. One minute I feel like the most patient person in the world and the next I feel very impatient...i feel like a crazy person! Lol

I think it will all go well and you will be getting your BFP soon! After my lap, we BD'ed from about 10 days post op forward. Some women take 6 weeks to feel right after surgery, it all just depends upon the person. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies said:


> Incoming rant in 3..2..1..
> 
> So I have a woman on my Facebook who was my best friend in high school. Now we don't talk at all. She has 4 children all under the age of 8, 3 boys and a girls all less 2 years apart. After her daughter she had her "tubes tied" because she finally "Got her girl!" and felt "complete". Now I am completely fine with someone having as many children as they want. What I am not fine with is having 4 children back to back while both you and your boyfriend are on welfare. Lying on your children's birth certificates so you can receive more money. Spending that money on drinking, tattoos and electronics! And "because I want a girl" is not a good reason to get pregnant over and over when you can not afford to!
> 
> So why the rant when she has her tubes tied and is done having children? This was her post on facebook less than an hour ago "Guess it was 2 good 2 be true... I'm pregnant!!!"...........
> 
> It just so frustrating..
> 
> ...End rant

Argh!!! I cannot stand when this happens. It's so heartbreaking to see people get what you have been working so hard for, especially when it's an accident or for financial gain. I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> Incoming rant in 3..2..1..
> 
> So I have a woman on my Facebook who was my best friend in high school. Now we don't talk at all. She has 4 children all under the age of 8, 3 boys and a girls all less 2 years apart. After her daughter she had her "tubes tied" because she finally "Got her girl!" and felt "complete". Now I am completely fine with someone having as many children as they want. What I am not fine with is having 4 children back to back while both you and your boyfriend are on welfare. Lying on your children's birth certificates so you can receive more money. Spending that money on drinking, tattoos and electronics! And "because I want a girl" is not a good reason to get pregnant over and over when you can not afford to!
> 
> So why the rant when she has her tubes tied and is done having children? This was her post on facebook less than an hour ago "Guess it was 2 good 2 be true... I'm pregnant!!!"...........
> 
> It just so frustrating..
> 
> ...End rant

oh wow. I'm sorry :-\ this would frustrate me too. At the same time u sharing her story gives me hope since I have tubal issues. I understand ppl being on welfare and NEEDING help (not just taking it) but I personally feel like people should be limited to two children for assistance and if they have more children, they should be responsible for paying for them regardless of what they have to do. I know times are hard and I am not against welfare at all, I've needed help from them myself at times but I knew to get everything straightened out before trying again when it came to that. And if someone CANT work, theirs disability. I know someone who has 3 children, they were all boys as well (all different fathers, no known fathers tho) and she too wanted a girl and right when I started trying, she found out she was pregnant again and now has a beautiful new baby BOY (lol) BUT even tho she says it because "she wanted a girl", I know that wasn't the real reason her and her bf tried (this father is known). She told me 6months or so before she got pregnant that her welfare money was going to get cut down at the end of the yr because her children were getting too old and her time for assistance was going to expire UNLESS she has another baby and 3 months before the expiration was going to happen, she's pregnant! She even told me over a yr before she got pregnant that she did NOT want any more children and wanted to get her tubes tied..idk I just feel like she keeps having babies for money. That's sad. If u want a baby and aren't wealthy and need help, that's fine but to have tons of kids mainly for money is wrong. Like I asked my friend, " Can't ur boyfriend work? Or even you? At even mcdonalds" and of course there's loads of excuses.

I dont want to offend anyone. I received help when aiden was younger and I have NOTHING against it at all. I just wanted to make that clear for anyone who reads this...this comment is just about these two cases we are discussing. 

It seems like everyone is pregnant!!!!!! Our bfps HAVE to be coming! Its in the water, its gota be!


----------



## Wishing1010

That's just abuse of the system. I hate it. I agree that help that is truly needed for whatever reason is great but someone popping out babies as an excuse to get more money is disgusting. It makes my heart hurt.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> That's just abuse of the system. I hate it. I agree that help that is truly needed for whatever reason is great but someone popping out babies as an excuse to get more money is disgusting. It makes my heart hurt.

I agree! And wishing I just noticed u added the "easter eggs" to the title  I'm liking it! :-D


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> Incoming rant in 3..2..1..
> 
> So I have a woman on my Facebook who was my best friend in high school. Now we don't talk at all. She has 4 children all under the age of 8, 3 boys and a girls all less 2 years apart. After her daughter she had her "tubes tied" because she finally "Got her girl!" and felt "complete". Now I am completely fine with someone having as many children as they want. What I am not fine with is having 4 children back to back while both you and your boyfriend are on welfare. Lying on your children's birth certificates so you can receive more money. Spending that money on drinking, tattoos and electronics! And "because I want a girl" is not a good reason to get pregnant over and over when you can not afford to!
> 
> So why the rant when she has her tubes tied and is done having children? This was her post on facebook less than an hour ago "Guess it was 2 good 2 be true... I'm pregnant!!!"...........
> 
> It just so frustrating..
> 
> ...End rant
> 
> oh wow. I'm sorry :-\ this would frustrate me too. At the same time u sharing her story gives me hope since I have tubal issues. I understand ppl being on welfare and NEEDING help (not just taking it) but I personally feel like people should be limited to two children for assistance and if they have more children, they should be responsible for paying for them regardless of what they have to do. I know times are hard and I am not against welfare at all, I've needed help from them myself at times but I knew to get everything straightened out before trying again when it came to that. And if someone CANT work, theirs disability. I know someone who has 3 children, they were all boys as well (all different fathers, no known fathers tho) and she too wanted a girl and right when I started trying, she found out she was pregnant again and now has a beautiful new baby BOY (lol) BUT even tho she says it because "she wanted a girl", I know that wasn't the real reason her and her bf tried (this father is known). She told me 6months or so before she got pregnant that her welfare money was going to get cut down at the end of the yr because her children were getting too old and her time for assistance was going to expire UNLESS she has another baby and 3 months before the expiration was going to happen, she's pregnant! She even told me over a yr before she got pregnant that she did NOT want any more children and wanted to get her tubes tied..idk I just feel like she keeps having babies for money. That's sad. If u want a baby and aren't wealthy and need help, that's fine but to have tons of kids mainly for money is wrong. Like I asked my friend, " Can't ur boyfriend work? Or even you? At even mcdonalds" and of course there's loads of excuses.
> 
> I dont want to offend anyone. I received help when aiden was younger and I have NOTHING against it at all. I just wanted to make that clear for anyone who reads this...this comment is just about these two cases we are discussing.
> 
> It seems like everyone is pregnant!!!!!! Our bfps HAVE to be coming! Its in the water, its gota be!Click to expand...


Yes I definitely have nothing at all against people who need financial assistance. My mother was on welfare when I was a child she had me and my sister and needed the help. Its a great system that helps people in need. I just cannot stand people who abuse the system, the parents in my rant are not even trying to find work. I know how hard it is to find a job but they should at least put in some effort.


----------



## AmySan

Ugh yes, that is so frustrating. I just found out one of my old 'friends' I met in sober living back when I was having issues with alcohol (luckily, despite the theory in AA that you are always an alcoholic, I have managed to overcome that and am able to have a drink once in awhile) Anyway - Tanya is a meth addict, had her first son and was on meth, and abused him as an infant - she lost custody of him and she chose meth over getting him back - she inherited 200k, and the year she got it, had spent it on drugs and various items and trips and it she was homeless 10 months later. Now, she is pregnant with the same father, and they are doing meth while she is pregnant - she is 'on the run' because she broke her probation several times, and is avoiding much prenatal care because of fear of getting caught doing meth. I am thinking...how is it that people like that get pregnant and their babies are healthy (as of her last ultrasound) and we struggle to get pregnant and have had miscarriages. It pisses me off so much. I did everything healthy while i was pregnant, but my baby died.. and this girl does meth through her pregnancy and her baby is healthy. Just.Not.Fair. :( Grrrr


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> Incoming rant in 3..2..1..
> 
> So I have a woman on my Facebook who was my best friend in high school. Now we don't talk at all. She has 4 children all under the age of 8, 3 boys and a girls all less 2 years apart. After her daughter she had her "tubes tied" because she finally "Got her girl!" and felt "complete". Now I am completely fine with someone having as many children as they want. What I am not fine with is having 4 children back to back while both you and your boyfriend are on welfare. Lying on your children's birth certificates so you can receive more money. Spending that money on drinking, tattoos and electronics! And "because I want a girl" is not a good reason to get pregnant over and over when you can not afford to!
> 
> So why the rant when she has her tubes tied and is done having children? This was her post on facebook less than an hour ago "Guess it was 2 good 2 be true... I'm pregnant!!!"...........
> 
> It just so frustrating..
> 
> ...End rant
> 
> oh wow. I'm sorry :-\ this would frustrate me too. At the same time u sharing her story gives me hope since I have tubal issues. I understand ppl being on welfare and NEEDING help (not just taking it) but I personally feel like people should be limited to two children for assistance and if they have more children, they should be responsible for paying for them regardless of what they have to do. I know times are hard and I am not against welfare at all, I've needed help from them myself at times but I knew to get everything straightened out before trying again when it came to that. And if someone CANT work, theirs disability. I know someone who has 3 children, they were all boys as well (all different fathers, no known fathers tho) and she too wanted a girl and right when I started trying, she found out she was pregnant again and now has a beautiful new baby BOY (lol) BUT even tho she says it because "she wanted a girl", I know that wasn't the real reason her and her bf tried (this father is known). She told me 6months or so before she got pregnant that her welfare money was going to get cut down at the end of the yr because her children were getting too old and her time for assistance was going to expire UNLESS she has another baby and 3 months before the expiration was going to happen, she's pregnant! She even told me over a yr before she got pregnant that she did NOT want any more children and wanted to get her tubes tied..idk I just feel like she keeps having babies for money. That's sad. If u want a baby and aren't wealthy and need help, that's fine but to have tons of kids mainly for money is wrong. Like I asked my friend, " Can't ur boyfriend work? Or even you? At even mcdonalds" and of course there's loads of excuses.
> 
> I dont want to offend anyone. I received help when aiden was younger and I have NOTHING against it at all. I just wanted to make that clear for anyone who reads this...this comment is just about these two cases we are discussing.
> 
> It seems like everyone is pregnant!!!!!! Our bfps HAVE to be coming! Its in the water, its gota be!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I definitely have nothing at all against people who need financial assistance. My mother was on welfare when I was a child she had me and my sister and needed the help. Its a great system that helps people in need. I just cannot stand people who abuse the system, the parents in my rant are not even trying to find work. I know how hard it is to find a job but they should at least put in some effort.Click to expand...

exactly. In NH it is the law that u have to do job search or volunteer for 20 hrs/wk in order to receive cash assistance. When I was on it I worked my butt of until I found a job and the volunteer program actually helped me with a résumé and really helped me to get a job at the time. It really is a great program when used correct  I always say if I won the lottery, a large portion of money would go towards helping people. I'm all about helping ppl in need . 
I can't remember if I ever asked u...do u have any known fertility issues and how long have u been trying for? I know this about everyone but u. Idk if I just missed it when we were all sharing with each other or what..lol


----------



## iBeach

Wooohooooooooo:happydance:

so I just got positive OPK on two different tests...no doubt. super lines:happydance: I could see a line yesterday but today it was positive. 
We inseminated on Monday and just about 3 hours ago;) and will do one more on Friday, just to play it safe......

I hope Easter sperm find a way to Easter egg!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> Incoming rant in 3..2..1..
> 
> So I have a woman on my Facebook who was my best friend in high school. Now we don't talk at all. She has 4 children all under the age of 8, 3 boys and a girls all less 2 years apart. After her daughter she had her "tubes tied" because she finally "Got her girl!" and felt "complete". Now I am completely fine with someone having as many children as they want. What I am not fine with is having 4 children back to back while both you and your boyfriend are on welfare. Lying on your children's birth certificates so you can receive more money. Spending that money on drinking, tattoos and electronics! And "because I want a girl" is not a good reason to get pregnant over and over when you can not afford to!
> 
> So why the rant when she has her tubes tied and is done having children? This was her post on facebook less than an hour ago "Guess it was 2 good 2 be true... I'm pregnant!!!"...........
> 
> It just so frustrating..
> 
> ...End rant
> 
> oh wow. I'm sorry :-\ this would frustrate me too. At the same time u sharing her story gives me hope since I have tubal issues. I understand ppl being on welfare and NEEDING help (not just taking it) but I personally feel like people should be limited to two children for assistance and if they have more children, they should be responsible for paying for them regardless of what they have to do. I know times are hard and I am not against welfare at all, I've needed help from them myself at times but I knew to get everything straightened out before trying again when it came to that. And if someone CANT work, theirs disability. I know someone who has 3 children, they were all boys as well (all different fathers, no known fathers tho) and she too wanted a girl and right when I started trying, she found out she was pregnant again and now has a beautiful new baby BOY (lol) BUT even tho she says it because "she wanted a girl", I know that wasn't the real reason her and her bf tried (this father is known). She told me 6months or so before she got pregnant that her welfare money was going to get cut down at the end of the yr because her children were getting too old and her time for assistance was going to expire UNLESS she has another baby and 3 months before the expiration was going to happen, she's pregnant! She even told me over a yr before she got pregnant that she did NOT want any more children and wanted to get her tubes tied..idk I just feel like she keeps having babies for money. That's sad. If u want a baby and aren't wealthy and need help, that's fine but to have tons of kids mainly for money is wrong. Like I asked my friend, " Can't ur boyfriend work? Or even you? At even mcdonalds" and of course there's loads of excuses.
> 
> I dont want to offend anyone. I received help when aiden was younger and I have NOTHING against it at all. I just wanted to make that clear for anyone who reads this...this comment is just about these two cases we are discussing.
> 
> It seems like everyone is pregnant!!!!!! Our bfps HAVE to be coming! Its in the water, its gota be!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I definitely have nothing at all against people who need financial assistance. My mother was on welfare when I was a child she had me and my sister and needed the help. Its a great system that helps people in need. I just cannot stand people who abuse the system, the parents in my rant are not even trying to find work. I know how hard it is to find a job but they should at least put in some effort.Click to expand...
> 
> exactly. In NH it is the law that u have to do job search or volunteer for 20 hrs/wk in order to receive cash assistance. When I was on it I worked my butt of until I found a job and the volunteer program actually helped me with a résumé and really helped me to get a job at the time. It really is a great program when used correct  I always say if I won the lottery, a large portion of money would go towards helping people. I'm all about helping ppl in need .
> I can't remember if I ever asked u...do u have any known fertility issues and how long have u been trying for? I know this about everyone but u. Idk if I just missed it when we were all sharing with each other or what..lolClick to expand...

No, I have no known fertility issues and we have only been trying for 4 months, 5 cycles. So still lots of time before we can find out if we have any. Hopefully all is well and we will see a bfp soon.

Hopefully we all get our Easter eggs that turn into little sticky Easter Jelly Beans.


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Wooohooooooooo:happydance:
> 
> so I just got positive OPK on two different tests...no doubt. super lines:happydance: I could see a line yesterday but today it was positive.
> We inseminated on Monday and just about 3 hours ago;) and will do one more on Friday, just to play it safe......
> 
> I hope Easter sperm find a way to Easter egg!!!

yay! I have a VERYYYY good feeling for u this cycle!!! FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sweetmelodies, I bet u'll be preggers in no time! I read the average is 6-7 months with no known issues so ur right there! FX! I hope we all get veryyy sticky Easter eggs this year! Itd be an Easter id never ever forget! I almost want to hold out on testing until easter day but I know ill start before then lol. Maybe my BFP will make me wait until Easter before it shows lol


----------



## MolGold

iBeach - Yay! let the BDIng begin!!

AidensMommy / SweetMelody

Oh I know how jealous I get when i hear a friend has conceived without planning it / one night of unprotected sex at CD4 / after a drunken night out. And those who drink / smoke throughout only to deluver healthy babies. My facebook is full of baby announcements and first - pictures. I am jealous but happy for them.

But I hear stories such as those above, I question if these people deserve to bear this gift at all - to use babies for personal / monetary gain or to act so selfishly negligent , thats just criminal! *end of rant*

I really hope to get BFPs for us all. We have worked at it, we want it. we deserve the BFPs!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold, I can't wait for u to test! Everytime I look at ur chart I think "hmm has she tested yet?!" lol. Its probably still too early today but I'm very excited to see at least how ur chart goes tomorrow. 

I have 50 days left on my FF membership and I said id get my bfp before it runs up..lets see if I can meet my second deadline lol and if not, ill just have to renew  Dh and I have been talking ALOT about getting a puppy to help calm down the baby madness lol. We both feel like it'd keep us more busy and when its a puppy, its a little bit like a baby at first lol. We are looking around but first need to speak to the landlord and make sure its still ok. I wanted to wait until we got our own house in a yr or so but I think ive changed my mind because of the "puppy tease" I had this week lol I was soo looking forward to puppy sitting!! But now its lead us down a path of getting our own so everything does seem to happen for a reason!  I was hoping id have the puppy for this week while I wait for my HSG to happen...it def would have helped take my mind off of it! Oh well..


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi! AF is supposed to be due April 6th, but if its late, I'll be testing on April 8th when I fly down to Atlanta to be with my hubby! I'd like us both to present if it works out this month :) 

So if you would, could you put me down for April 6th or 8th? Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jrepp

Transferring over, but not in for this month


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still good to know your here jrepp . Your surgery is coming up really soon right? Idk for sure if I'll even be trying this month or not yet. it'll all depend on the results at my hsg I guess. I would like to still try but if they say itd be a major risk of ectopic, I'm going to wait for a lap. We'll see how it all goes.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Hi! AF is supposed to be due April 6th, but if its late, I'll be testing on April 8th when I fly down to Atlanta to be with my hubby! I'd like us both to present if it works out this month :)
> 
> So if you would, could you put me down for April 6th or 8th? Thanks ladies!

good luck! I hope this is it for you!!! FX!
Ps, ur strong for holding out that long! Lol I wish I could have self control and wait until I miss AF...id have ALOT of tests back under my bathroom sink if I could! Lol


----------



## Jennuuh

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Hi! AF is supposed to be due April 6th, but if its late, I'll be testing on April 8th when I fly down to Atlanta to be with my hubby! I'd like us both to present if it works out this month :)
> 
> So if you would, could you put me down for April 6th or 8th? Thanks ladies!
> 
> good luck! I hope this is it for you!!! FX!
> Ps, ur strong for holding out that long! Lol I wish I could have self control and wait until I miss AF...id have ALOT of tests back under my bathroom sink if I could! LolClick to expand...

I get my fill of POAS when I test out my trigger shot! I still have a false + Hcg today at 5 days post trigger, and I hate staring at them while sitting on my bathroom floor trying to will them in to a REAL positive. I get my heart broke a little less if I don't have to see any more negatives than absolutely necessary! But I will confess that I used to test every single day of my tww a few years back! :blush:


----------



## Megamegan

I totally didn't realize my AF is due the day after Easter! Now I am excited for Easter :)

So I have no idea what time they will show us tomorrow morning but we should be on the Today Show, I believe...probably 6:30am... (I'm just gonna record it and watch later so I can see myself lol) if you see Hiring Our Heroes, we will be there. Sometimes they show a long clip, sometimes only a couple seconds in between commercial breaks. If you wanna watch, go for it :) You probably won't be able to tell who I am but I'm the brunette with a bun (other girl has short hair so no bun), playing piccolo. We have to leave at 3:30 in the morning which I'm totally dreading. Today was a long day too and I'm going to sleep as soon as I can. :)


----------



## Jrepp

How exciting Megan. I'll be at work but maybe I can try to catch it online or something. I play the flute too, but not since high school since I need new pads and really don't have an occasion to play.

My surgery is April 11th so still 2.5 weeks away. I'm really curious to see what happens with my cycle because as far as I know bcps stop ovulation from happening, which incidentally the last active pill is about 2 days after my normal ovulation time. I will start the placebos (only I'm not really going to take them) 3 days after surgery, so I assume that I will have surgery and then have a period and then will be able to try the next cycle after that. 

I'm still waiting to hear back about my blood test results and to know if I should keep the appointment I have for April 3rd. I do have a new blog post up. If you don't subscribe, you should. https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> How exciting Megan. I'll be at work but maybe I can try to catch it online or something. I play the flute too, but not since high school since I need new pads and really don't have an occasion to play.
> 
> My surgery is April 11th so still 2.5 weeks away. I'm really curious to see what happens with my cycle because as far as I know bcps stop ovulation from happening, which incidentally the last active pill is about 2 days after my normal ovulation time. I will start the placebos (only I'm not really going to take them) 3 days after surgery, so I assume that I will have surgery and then have a period and then will be able to try the next cycle after that.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back about my blood test results and to know if I should keep the appointment I have for April 3rd. I do have a new blog post up. If you don't subscribe, you should. https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com

Well, I think the timing is great as at least you only lose one cycle! I have high hopes that this is going to bring you your sticky bean! I'm sorry that you have to go this extent but you seem like a very strong woman and will persevere. :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay ibeach! That sounds very promising! Dh and I actually raised two of my nieces for almost two years. They were taken away from their mom and they gad a brother who was taken away and given to his dad. My brother was not in the picture. She went a whole year without taking advantage of her supervised visitation. We had heard stories about her being in bars. And then she ended up pregnant again. She now has all of the kids back. I guess she is doing better but who really knows. The kids are scared to tell the truth about what goes on noe because they don't want to be taken away from her again. It took me a long time to come to terms that I have no control over what they go through. And I have 4 older brothers. Three if them have kids. Between them I have 10 nieces and 3 nephews. My brothers dont have anything to do with thier kids. No child support or phone calls. They dont even have a clue who they are. And for that reason I dont talk to any of my brothers.


----------



## Megamegan

froggy, I'm so sorry to hear about your brothers. That is awful and it's a shame they are doing something that is destroying their family... they could have you and their own children and they probably don't realize what they're missing. How good of you to help raise your nieces. I'm sure it gave you some practice too :)

Jrepp Yay flute players! There are a lot of us out there. If you have the time, look into community bands. You can join one and it gives you a reason to play again... if you had fun in high school you'd probably still love it. Many people do that just to keep it as a hobby. And I'm sure you could get your flute fixed up easily, even if you didn't have all the pads replaced, just to make it playable again. I'm always going to advocate for people to pick their instruments up again because pretty much everyone says later in life that they wished they kept it up. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mega, my AF should be due the day OF or before Easter  I'm excited for Easter as well! Hope we catch our Easter eggs this cycle!  there's alot of us expecting AF close to Easter..i have a feeling it's going to be a very blessed month!


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> Mega, my AF should be due the day OF or before Easter  I'm excited for Easter as well! Hope we catch our Easter eggs this cycle!  there's alot of us expecting AF close to Easter..i have a feeling it's going to be a very blessed month!

The 19th or the 20th, I'm right there with you lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mega, my AF should be due the day OF or before Easter  I'm excited for Easter as well! Hope we catch our Easter eggs this cycle!  there's alot of us expecting AF close to Easter..i have a feeling it's going to be a very blessed month!
> 
> The 19th or the 20th, I'm right there with you lol.Click to expand...

lol of course u are!  itd be so funny and amazing if we both got our bfps the same days after having the exact same cycles for the past 4-5 months lol  FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Easter was my edd #1.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Easter was my edd #1.

:hugs: <3


----------



## Wishing1010

DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!

awe I love it! That's so cute  I love when dh says stuff like that to me..it reminds me of how happy he is to be going through this with me . And I get what u mean, when dh does something reallyy cute before he leaves for work, I end up a happy teary eyed when he walks out lol. Damn estrogen always making us cry even when we r happy! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I am so excited for the next 4-5 days to come! Your chart is looking awesome for once! (knock on wood!) I love it! Plus my hsg is the same day ur suppose to O  FX its a very good day!!


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooooooooo:happydance:
> 
> so I just got positive OPK on two different tests...no doubt. super lines:happydance: I could see a line yesterday but today it was positive.
> We inseminated on Monday and just about 3 hours ago;) and will do one more on Friday, just to play it safe......
> 
> I hope Easter sperm find a way to Easter egg!!!
> 
> yay! I have a VERYYYY good feeling for u this cycle!!! FX!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Aidensmommy and girls!

I got another super positive OPK this morning and I have some strong cramping...ovulation in process;)) I hope swimmers are there waiting for egg :thumbup:


----------



## iBeach

Megamegan said:


> I totally didn't realize my AF is due the day after Easter! Now I am excited for Easter :)
> 
> So I have no idea what time they will show us tomorrow morning but we should be on the Today Show, I believe...probably 6:30am... (I'm just gonna record it and watch later so I can see myself lol) if you see Hiring Our Heroes, we will be there. Sometimes they show a long clip, sometimes only a couple seconds in between commercial breaks. If you wanna watch, go for it :) You probably won't be able to tell who I am but I'm the brunette with a bun (other girl has short hair so no bun), playing piccolo. We have to leave at 3:30 in the morning which I'm totally dreading. Today was a long day too and I'm going to sleep as soon as I can. :)

I was rushing home from work like crazy! and didn't make it until 7 15am...watching today show now but I think I missed it:dohh:


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!
> 
> awe I love it! That's so cute  I love when dh says stuff like that to me..it reminds me of how happy he is to be going through this with me . And I get what u mean, when dh does something reallyy cute before he leaves for work, I end up a happy teary eyed when he walks out lol. Damn estrogen always making us cry even when we r happy! LolClick to expand...

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww:hugs: I love that!!
Lucky you girls!

When I was on my way to donors house yesterday I was on the phone with my boyfriend and he is saying: '' I hope you get knocked up this month, because I am tired of sharing my territory''....so romantic:haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooooooooo:happydance:
> 
> so I just got positive OPK on two different tests...no doubt. super lines:happydance: I could see a line yesterday but today it was positive.
> We inseminated on Monday and just about 3 hours ago;) and will do one more on Friday, just to play it safe......
> 
> I hope Easter sperm find a way to Easter egg!!!
> 
> yay! I have a VERYYYY good feeling for u this cycle!!! FX!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Aidensmommy and girls!
> 
> I got another super positive OPK this morning and I have some strong cramping...ovulation in process;)) I hope swimmers are there waiting for egg :thumbup:Click to expand...

I heard women can feel O stronger than ever while taking vitex...thatll def help pin point O for us! I started my vitex 4 days ago  as long as my tube is ok, hopefully this works for us both! I really do have a great feeling for u with all the inseminating you've got going on!  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!
> 
> awe I love it! That's so cute  I love when dh says stuff like that to me..it reminds me of how happy he is to be going through this with me . And I get what u mean, when dh does something reallyy cute before he leaves for work, I end up a happy teary eyed when he walks out lol. Damn estrogen always making us cry even when we r happy! Lol Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww:hugs: I love that!!
> Lucky you girls!
> 
> When I was on my way to donors house yesterday I was on the phone with my boyfriend and he is saying: '' I hope you get knocked up this month, because I am tired of sharing my territory''....so romantic:haha:Click to expand...

you just made me laugh out loud! (once again!)


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!
> 
> awe I love it! That's so cute  I love when dh says stuff like that to me..it reminds me of how happy he is to be going through this with me . And I get what u mean, when dh does something reallyy cute before he leaves for work, I end up a happy teary eyed when he walks out lol. Damn estrogen always making us cry even when we r happy! Lol Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww:hugs: I love that!!
> Lucky you girls!
> 
> When I was on my way to donors house yesterday I was on the phone with my boyfriend and he is saying: '' I hope you get knocked up this month, because I am tired of sharing my territory''....so romantic:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> you just made me laugh out loud! (once again!)Click to expand...

:happydance:


Yes, my ovulation is always strong, but today I really feel it. I am not taking any more Vitex this month...I will only take it from CD1 to O. We will do one more insemination tomorrow and that's it for this month...

Lets hope Easter eggs bring us some little snowmen!!!:haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Darn it! I missed megas show! I was up too and I had a complete brain fary until I read ibeach's post! Maybe I can find it on YouTube  lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!
> 
> awe I love it! That's so cute  I love when dh says stuff like that to me..it reminds me of how happy he is to be going through this with me . And I get what u mean, when dh does something reallyy cute before he leaves for work, I end up a happy teary eyed when he walks out lol. Damn estrogen always making us cry even when we r happy! LolClick to expand...

Lol! I seem to cry so much more during the first half of my cycle, regardless of how I am feeling. Silly hormones! :) 

And, I'm excited for the rest of this week as well and super excited for your HSG! I feel like good stuff is happening for all of us!!!

Megan, I missed your show as well :( I'm sorry but hope you had fun!!! :)

Ibeach, I have everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!
> 
> awe I love it! That's so cute  I love when dh says stuff like that to me..it reminds me of how happy he is to be going through this with me . And I get what u mean, when dh does something reallyy cute before he leaves for work, I end up a happy teary eyed when he walks out lol. Damn estrogen always making us cry even when we r happy! Lol Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww:hugs: I love that!!
> Lucky you girls!
> 
> When I was on my way to donors house yesterday I was on the phone with my boyfriend and he is saying: '' I hope you get knocked up this month, because I am tired of sharing my territory''....so romantic:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> you just made me laugh out loud! (once again!) Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Yes, my ovulation is always strong, but today I really feel it. I am not taking any more Vitex this month...I will only take it from CD1 to O. We will do one more insemination tomorrow and that's it for this month...
> 
> Lets hope Easter eggs bring us some little snowmen!!!:haha:Click to expand...

good luck! I haven't decided yet if I'm going to take it after O. I think I'm going to because I want to use it to balance any unbalanced hormones and I feel like it wouldn't work right if I only took it the first half plus my big issue (cystic breasts) are only bothersome after O and I'm thinking its a progesterone issue of some sort and vitex helps with progesterone as well. I did like 15 full days of research and keep weighing my options lol. I have read some women that said only until O but a few "doctor sites" (lol) say to take all cycle long. And alot of women take it through the first 12wks of pregnancy as well and some women take it to stop a miscarriage! That's so amazing something like this can stop a miscarriage! (of course id talk to my doc & a herbalist before doing so after a bfp if I wanted to keep taking it, but my plan is to just wean down when I get my bfp) Sry this was so long. I read soooo much about vitex and I wanted to share some of it with you  I'm not trying to pressure u to change ur mind or anything lol u know what's best for u, I just wanted to help u get all the info u can on it  ive had my bottle sitting here for a month while ive researched and decided what to do lol  ive seen it work for people both ways or even people who take it only AFTER O (progesterone deficiency) and some who take it every other day all cycle so either way it must be helping all these women in one way or another no matter how they take it!  FX it works for us! It may take the 3 months for me but I really really really have a good feeling for u. Gosh I hope this feeling is right..its a very strong feeling...hard to explain lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH just made my morning. He was on his way out the door for work but pulled me close and started loving on me. I was like "Aww, honey! You are going to be late!!!" And he said "I'm trying to make you late...9 months late that is" and winked at me. I giggle at the time but had happy tears once he walked out the door. Love love love that he said that!!!
> 
> awe I love it! That's so cute  I love when dh says stuff like that to me..it reminds me of how happy he is to be going through this with me . And I get what u mean, when dh does something reallyy cute before he leaves for work, I end up a happy teary eyed when he walks out lol. Damn estrogen always making us cry even when we r happy! Lol Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I seem to cry so much more during the first half of my cycle, regardless of how I am feeling. Silly hormones! :)
> 
> And, I'm excited for the rest of this week as well and super excited for your HSG! I feel like good stuff is happening for all of us!!!
> 
> Megan, I missed your show as well :( I'm sorry but hope you had fun!!! :)
> 
> Ibeach, I have everything crossed for you!!!!!Click to expand...

me too! I never realized why until ttc lol. I didn't know like anything about hormones or my body before ttc and now I know when I cry after AF shows, its my body just filling back up with estrogen! Lol


----------



## MarieMo7

Jrepp said:


> Easter was my edd #1.

:hugs: :angel: :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

aidensmommy1 said:


> MolGold, I can't wait for u to test! Everytime I look at ur chart I think "hmm has she tested yet?!" lol. Its probably still too early today but I'm very excited to see at least how ur chart goes tomorrow.
> 
> I have 50 days left on my FF membership and I said id get my bfp before it runs up..lets see if I can meet my second deadline lol and if not, ill just have to renew  Dh and I have been talking ALOT about getting a puppy to help calm down the baby madness lol. We both feel like it'd keep us more busy and when its a puppy, its a little bit like a baby at first lol. We are looking around but first need to speak to the landlord and make sure its still ok. I wanted to wait until we got our own house in a yr or so but I think ive changed my mind because of the "puppy tease" I had this week lol I was soo looking forward to puppy sitting!! But now its lead us down a path of getting our own so everything does seem to happen for a reason!  I was hoping id have the puppy for this week while I wait for my HSG to happen...it def would have helped take my mind off of it! Oh well..

Hey, I am waiting to test till monday. I have a lot of symptoms, I am telling myself thats the progesterone supplement. After crazy POASing last cycle I am trying to wait :wacko:

My DH so wants a puppy too! We are also waiting to move into a house thats big enough, and better work schedules. If you think its the right time, just go ahead! 

By the way, such range of topics are going on here - vitex, Oing, welfare. I love it! Glad to be on this thread :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> MolGold, I can't wait for u to test! Everytime I look at ur chart I think "hmm has she tested yet?!" lol. Its probably still too early today but I'm very excited to see at least how ur chart goes tomorrow.
> 
> I have 50 days left on my FF membership and I said id get my bfp before it runs up..lets see if I can meet my second deadline lol and if not, ill just have to renew  Dh and I have been talking ALOT about getting a puppy to help calm down the baby madness lol. We both feel like it'd keep us more busy and when its a puppy, its a little bit like a baby at first lol. We are looking around but first need to speak to the landlord and make sure its still ok. I wanted to wait until we got our own house in a yr or so but I think ive changed my mind because of the "puppy tease" I had this week lol I was soo looking forward to puppy sitting!! But now its lead us down a path of getting our own so everything does seem to happen for a reason!  I was hoping id have the puppy for this week while I wait for my HSG to happen...it def would have helped take my mind off of it! Oh well..
> 
> Hey, I am waiting to test till monday. I have a lot of symptoms, I am telling myself thats the progesterone supplement. After crazy POASing last cycle I am trying to wait :wacko:
> 
> My DH so wants a puppy too! We are also waiting to move into a house thats big enough, and better work schedules. If you think its the right time, just go ahead!
> 
> By the way, such range of topics are going on here - vitex, Oing, welfare. I love it! Glad to be on this thread :DClick to expand...

lol  everyone loves this thread once they get to know us  and omg ur chart is looking even better!! Ahhh I'm so excited to see ur test results!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I just got home from my godfathers funeral and omgoshh it was such a great ceremony! His son made the most beautiful speech that I have ever heard. I def shed alot of tears today but it was all & all a good day with family. It was just beautiful


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg my brother said to me (joking around but we all know ttc is a VERY touchy subject!) anyways he actually said "I hope your tube is f*ed up, u dont deserve another baby..hahah.(w his stupid laugh)" as I was talking to my mom about my procedure. I was in the church and just stayed calm and didn't say the many things I could have said to him, Mr. I have 7 kids and dont work, live in a camper and they just keep popping out of my gf every single time we have sex when we SHOULD NOT have them! Ugh! My sister even had two of his kids for 2 1/2yrs because him and his gf are drug addicts and went to jail. I wanted to say everything on my mind about him soo bad but was a good girl in the lords house. I just could not believe my ears and dh just squeezed my hand like he wanted to smack him. How can my own brother be so cruel. Brings tears to my eyes. He's such a dick. Excuse my language  I hope he's wrong! Asshole.


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone just wanna pop in real quick... I woke up at 2:30am for this gig and it is almost 12 hours later now so I'm about to crash. Anyway it turns out the Today Show had "real" news to cover so we were only covered by CBS and Fox and Friends. So that's cool but I didn't record those shows so now I'm not sure if I'LL even get to see myself, lol. Oh well, thanks for being excited for me, you guys are sweet :) It was a completely exhausting day. For one part we had to stand still for 30 minutes straight just listening to speeches and my feet are completely dead now. Ready for this week to be over and looking forward to acupuncture on Sunday... I hear it is relaxing.

Oh how I love the first half of my cycle... just chillin... not worrying! Lol :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol yes the first half is pretty relaxing for me as well...USUALLY!! lol now my heads going just as crazy about my HSG as my head goes in the tww! Waiting, waiting, and more waiting! After my test, hopefully ill be able to relax more  
Let us know next time u expect to be on tv and ill just set my tv to record it


----------



## Wishing1010

Mine is stressful the whole time except during AF. Never sure when O will occur, or if we are timing BD right. So exhausting!!! And ugh about your brother, Aidensmommy! That's so rude of him to say, especially given his story.


----------



## AmySan

Gosh aidensmommy, I would have killed him!! What a little prick!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg ladies! I just got a raise!! Almost $3.00 per hour more. :dance: so excited, this is just what I need to help pay off a few more bills before being able to stay at home with a little one, and have no worries!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you ladies. And omgosh wish that is awesome!! So far everything this cycle is off to a very good start for u! FX extra tight!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> Gosh aidensmommy, I would have killed him!! What a little prick!!

believe me, I wanted to kill him! And he knows how much I want it and am struggling. He doesn't understand what its like what so ever, he's never had to deal with ttc and he seems to think his little jokes are ooh so very funny. Well he's the only one. Everyone else at our table just got completely silent and just stared at him like "are you serious?!". Its just not a joking matter in any shape or form!


----------



## MarieMo7

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg ladies! I just got a raise!! Almost $3.00 per hour more. :dance: so excited, this is just what I need to help pay off a few more bills before being able to stay at home with a little one, and have no worries!!!

Yay congrats, that's awesome news!


----------



## confuzion

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg ladies! I just got a raise!! Almost $3.00 per hour more. :dance: so excited, this is just what I need to help pay off a few more bills before being able to stay at home with a little one, and have no worries!!!

WOOT WOOT! YAY! THIS IS THE MONTH FOR GOOD THINGS FOR WISHING :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> So I just got home from my godfathers funeral and omgoshh it was such a great ceremony! His son made the most beautiful speech that I have ever heard. I def shed alot of tears today but it was all & all a good day with family. It was just beautiful

I'm glad that it was beautiful but sad that you all had to come together in such circumstances. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks ladies, I'm soooo excited!!!!! :) this is a good month!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, Im really so happy for you! FX u are starting the "good news" trend for all of us this cycle! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

:dust: :dust: :dust:

That's good luck baby dust for all! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1




----------



## aidensmommy1

Just trying something :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo! I figured out how to make the baby dust! Now I see how u ladies do it! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo, OPK getting darker!!! These are the same urine, wasn't sure the first one was ok so I took two lol https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb19a599d.jpg


----------



## confuzion

LOVE the opk :happydance:

Can't wait to start peeing on HPTs :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay! I was going to say that from the looks of ur charts, id say u'll o in the next 4-6 days . I know it's not really predictable that way but ur charts just going in a nice slow downward pattern towards where ur lowest temp usually is in previous cycles and idk it just added up when I was analyzing ur chart earlier lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I know , I can't believe it's so dark ok cd 11. Yay clomid!!!!! That was only an hour hold too lol! Gonna take another later :)


----------



## Wishing1010

And Confuzion, I'm so excited to POAS hpt as well!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

U ladies just reminded me that I need to go out and grab some opks actually. I obviously cant bd until CD8 after my HSG but I figured ill just start my opks CD 7 anyways and hopefully ill O CD11 or later so I can get a couple sessions of bding in before O . FX everything works out good!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> U ladies just reminded me that I need to go out and grab some opks actually. I obviously cant bd until CD8 after my HSG but I figured ill just start my opks CD 7 anyways and hopefully ill O CD11 or later so I can get a couple sessions of bding in before O . FX everything works out good!

I'm so excited for you and this procedure!!' I have a great feeling about this!!!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Me too! It'll be good to know what's going on with my body and if everything is clear or if I need some fixing..either way, it'll lead to the next step and the next step is one step closer to a bfp :-D very exciting! 
it was weird having to search for this thread just now...its almost always at the top of the thread board! Lol (well w.e thread we are in is usually at the top I mean)


----------



## Jrepp

Glad I didn't miss too much today. I've been pretty busy prepping lessons for the rest of the school year so I don't have to do it during spring break. I spoke with the nurse today because my head is killing me ever since I started the bcp and was curious about my future appointments and blood test results. She's getting back to me on the blood test results bad told me to try some tramadol for my headache.

Hubby is being a real jerk today. Don't know what his deal is, but in currently laying on some pillows in the corner of the closet so I don't have to be around him. I'm already stressed out, the last thing I need is my husband pms-ing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Glad I didn't miss too much today. I've been pretty busy prepping lessons for the rest of the school year so I don't have to do it during spring break. I spoke with the nurse today because my head is killing me ever since I started the bcp and was curious about my future appointments and blood test results. She's getting back to me on the blood test results bad told me to try some tramadol for my headache.
> 
> Hubby is being a real jerk today. Don't know what his deal is, but in currently laying on some pillows in the corner of the closet so I don't have to be around him. I'm already stressed out, the last thing I need is my husband pms-ing.

oh no, jrepp, I'm really sorry :-( there's nothing worse then having to sit in a closet/locked in the bathroom when dh is being a jerk :-\ do u think he's stressed about your surgery coming up? Or not being able to have sex? I hate that ur so sad lately and dh not DTD when I wanted to and being a jerk def cant be helping any! I wish we all actually lived really close to each other so we could be there to support each other in person, u know? I hope u feel better soon jrepp, I really do.


----------



## Jrepp

I don't know why he's being a jerk! I don't think he's stressing over the surgery. Maybe he just had a long day (no reason to take it out on me). I've been in the clost for close to an hour and he has yet to even come in the room, and I can hear the tv going so he's probably just sitting there watching tv. :cry:


----------



## confuzion

Oh honey. Me and my husband used to have moments like that. I would get upset. Go somewhere to cry. He would just sit there and do nothing about it. I would get even more upset.

Then I just decided I wouldn't care. I say go out of that closet. Go get yourself a snack. Call him out on being a jerk, and go on your merry way doing something for YOU. Things have been better since! Feel better :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies! Just incase yall didnt know national infertility awareness week is april 20th-26th. Even though we will all ge getting our bfps this month, its still important to educate everyone on infertility! Infertility is a disease, not a choice!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hopefully ill get my bfp on the 20th and can share my story!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, i want to cry for you. I felt like that last month when dh and i had an argument (we like never everrrr fight!) and i sat in the bathroom for about the same time, an hr, just crying the whole time and he sat in our room. Its like they're too stubborn to come say sorry! And then right when i came out of the bathroom he acted like everything was fine and just gave me a kiss and said i love you. I was like "why couldn't u do that an hour ago when i first went in the bathroom?" and he acted like he had no idea what i was doing...yea ok...lol. Everytime i go in the bathroom and cry about something i bring my phone (as u have) and come on here to talk to you ladies  it comforts me a little bit. You should try going into the other room and see how it goes. Maybe he'll apologize..? Idk. I just want you to be happy! This is all rough enough as it is...u shouldn't have to be in your closet crying :'( life can be such a b*tch! I'm sorry hun.


----------



## Megamegan

Jrepp... seems to be one of those days... I also had a fight with my DH tonight over something stupid- we both have been working hard and we are misinterpreting our communication because we are both short-tempered when we are tired or stressed. Haha, good combo right? Our trick is that we each go in separate rooms and text each other after a few minutes of "chill time", and usually once the harsh tone of voice and quick reaction time is removed, we can talk it out and make up. We also go to marriage counseling occasionally because we totally need it (more people need it than they admit... facing issues is so important for long-lasting relationships). 

Anyway I'm getting off topic, the point is, I hope you guys managed to make up, sometimes one person is just in a crappy mood and can't be bothered with anyone else for a little while. I think leaving the room is a great idea, but don't stay in a closet! Hopefully you have your own space somewhere to go and relax or distract yourself while he does the same thing. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Glad I didn't miss too much today. I've been pretty busy prepping lessons for the rest of the school year so I don't have to do it during spring break. I spoke with the nurse today because my head is killing me ever since I started the bcp and was curious about my future appointments and blood test results. She's getting back to me on the blood test results bad told me to try some tramadol for my headache.
> 
> Hubby is being a real jerk today. Don't know what his deal is, but in currently laying on some pillows in the corner of the closet so I don't have to be around him. I'm already stressed out, the last thing I need is my husband pms-ing.

Oh no :( I'm so sorry! Jerky husband and a bad headache makes for a horrible day. I hope that his mood improves as you need his support right now, not his attitude. Hopefully it was temporary and he is better today. I also hope your head feels better today!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Please put me down for april 20th see if I can get an easter surprise! If my ovulation is later I will change it, but I should be around 12 dpo by then


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> Please put me down for april 20th see if I can get an easter surprise! If my ovulation is later I will change it, but I should be around 12 dpo by then

You have been added!!! :) FX for you!


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks I feel good about this cycle! If I get it this cycle I could have a baby around or on my birthday! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

RedRose19 said:


> Please put me down for april 20th see if I can get an easter surprise! If my ovulation is later I will change it, but I should be around 12 dpo by then

you'll be testing Easter day with me!  this thread is full of a bunch of testers testing within days of Easter  come on sticky eggs!!


----------



## RedRose19

Thansk fx we all get an extra easter egg! Im giving up sugar this cycle! My dr tried to make me feel better saying that last cycle was like cycle 1 because its the first time ive ovulated, amd it can take even healthy couples 3 to 6 months to get pregnant. im getting a scan on the 15th of april to check my tubes and everything, im considering paying for a scan on my tubes privately it cost 120 but it would be worth knowing and having a flush through


----------



## aidensmommy1

RedRose19 said:


> Thansk fx we all get an extra easter egg! Im giving up sugar this cycle! My dr tried to make me feel better saying that last cycle was like cycle 1 because its the first time ive ovulated, amd it can take even healthy couples 3 to 6 months to get pregnant. im getting a scan on the 15th of april to check my tubes and everything, im considering paying for a scan on my tubes privately it cost 120 but it would be worth knowing and having a flush through

u def should now that ur O'ing! My doctor told me that 40% of unexplained infertility ends up being a blockage in the tube/tubes and the HSG can actually clear out fluids that might be blocking them. Now that I know all this, I wish I had paid privately for one myself before when my OB was telling me no. I really should have been in there immediately. But even in ur case without any known tubal issues, having an hsg as a peace of mind also makes for a nice "clear out" which does the trick for alot of women. If my scar tissue isn't too bad HOPEFULLY they will able to get any blockage out of my tube by pushing the dye through. FX soooo hard!
And ur doc is right, it can take a healthy couple 6-12 months to conceive. That's the average anyways. I was reading a large forum about the dye test and there were more women than I could count who had trouble for 2+ years, got the test and conceived either that cycle or the next couple cycles. Even ones who had blockages, the test must have helped their eggy get through the tube from temporarily opening up. If I knew about all this stuff a while ago, I would have pushed for the test much much sooner! It obv doesn't always clear out the tubes but they do say the 3 months after the dye test is "prime time" for ttc . Hope this is the case for me!! :-D
:dust:


----------



## iBeach

Yup, that's what the title says....this is Day 3 of positive OPK...

How is that possible? or normal??:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

Post the pics ? R u using ics or digital


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Yup, that's what the title says....this is Day 3 of positive OPK...
> 
> How is that possible? or normal??:dohh:

ive had 5 or 6 days of positives before. I think I had a big surge or something..idk. U could also be having delayed O due to the vitex but that's not a bad thing..ull just have to do another round of insemination until that opk turns negative . Are u sure they are all positive? Like is the test line clearly darker than the control line? Ive had a month where I thought they were positive for about 3days and then I got my real positive on the 4th day. That was the month I realized what MY true positive looks like


----------



## missink2014

Hi ladies,
so i have exactly a week left untill i test no symptoms other than creamy mixed with ewcm (ive never noticed this befor but is my first month charting cm) and frequent urination my question to you all is has anyone who has had a mc continued to have frequent urination since a Mc.. this seems the only symptom i did not lose after my mc at the begining of the month and the symptom is still there.. is this a good sign or is my body just totally messed up?


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you ladies. Hubby found me in the closet about an hour and a half in and pulled me out to apologize. The headache is a bit better, but I didn't sleep at all last night. Trying to catch some zs before I have to get to work. 

Red rose - it can take up to a year for most healthy couples to concieve. Good luck on your scan! I wonder if miscarriages count in that year to concieve though.

Ibeach- 3 days positive opk's can happen. In fact it's my norm. One month I had 16 days of positive opk's. It was so frustrating! 

Missink - how long ago was your mc? I had frequent urination for awhile after mine, but it went away rather quickly.


----------



## missink2014

Jrepp - my Mc was on 03/03/14 hcg levels where back to 0 on that dau and all other symptoms vanished except frequency, i 0'd on 21/03/14 so not sure i should treat this as a symptom or not, so confused. Fx though


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies,
> so i have exactly a week left untill i test no symptoms other than creamy mixed with ewcm (ive never noticed this befor but is my first month charting cm) and frequent urination my question to you all is has anyone who has had a mc continued to have frequent urination since a Mc.. this seems the only symptom i did not lose after my mc at the begining of the month and the symptom is still there.. is this a good sign or is my body just totally messed up?

I still get frequent urination and actually weeing my pants before I can pull them down ever since my chemical. I never even linked it to that until u just mentioned it. It's mostly in the tww but I thought it was one of my new symptom's from progesterone or something. Hmm. I'm going to ask my doctor about that on Monday.


----------



## missink2014

aidensmommy1 said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> so i have exactly a week left untill i test no symptoms other than creamy mixed with ewcm (ive never noticed this befor but is my first month charting cm) and frequent urination my question to you all is has anyone who has had a mc continued to have frequent urination since a Mc.. this seems the only symptom i did not lose after my mc at the begining of the month and the symptom is still there.. is this a good sign or is my body just totally messed up?
> 
> I still get frequent urination and actually weeing my pants before I can pull them down ever since my chemical. I never even linked it to that until u just mentioned it. It's mostly in the tww but I thought it was one of my new symptom's from progesterone or something. Hmm. I'm going to ask my doctor about that on Monday.Click to expand...

It seems a little strange that it has carried on since my MC and by no means is it normal i seem to be going for a wee every half hour or so and its not like i am drinking anymore than usual no uti's or anything, but like you i have to rush to the toilet otherwise id wee myself. the only thing i am doing differently now is taking pregnacare wonder if they have anything to do with it.


----------



## Wishing1010

The joys of being a woman :( lol I hope you all get answers to the strange symptoms (strange I mean to your cycle)! FX that we see bfp's all over this thread this month!


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Missink, I will let you know what my doc says about it on Monday when I go in for my HSG. I'm going to ask her if its something she often hears about after a m/c. Its also quite common for women to get their bfp the cycle after a m/c as well so it could be a pregnancy symptom for u! When I had my chemical my doc told me my odds were up for the next cycle. I'm not sure why though. It obv didn't work for me but I also wonder w my chemical if it even made it to my uterus...i wonder quite often if it tried implanting in my remaining tube and thankfully didn't fully implant or I probably would have completely lost that tube..but in ur case u probably have better chances then I had  FX! :dust:


----------



## KylasBaby

I've decided not to try this cycle. I'm just not ready


----------



## iBeach

I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!

Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.

I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....

If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.

awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:


----------



## AmySan

Kylas, I am so sorry for your loss :( I was following your post on the First Tri boards -- So sorry little bub didn't grow :( It is best to wait a few cycles after a D&C anyway, because of the risk of miscarriage again from not having enough lining in your uterus - They told me to wait at least 3 full periods - Of course I didn't wait, but we never got pregnant. If we had, I think I would have been terrified for a second loss anyway. I wanted that hole filled so badly. It is good to grieve and do special things for your loss- I used medication to pass my baby at home, so I was able to call a funeral home that cremated for free, so I have a tiny little urn with my last ultrasound pic (baby was much bigger, but no hb :( ) and then bought some necklaces to fill with ashes - I wear 1 all of the time. I also highly recommend a miscarriage support group - It was very helpful for me, I wish I had done it sooner than I did - they go in cycles, you usually can't join a group that has already started -but check in your area to see if you can find one. Mine was held at a hospital cafeteria in Denver. If you don't have ashes (which most people don't) make a little memorial or buy a special necklace or something in baby's honor. These things helped me immensely. And then for my Due Date on June 1, I bought a baby kitten. (which I really needed as I already had 3 cats, but I love my Kermit so much) And talk about it as much as possible. <3


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:

I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry so many of you are feeling down. :( a lot of the concerns are understandable. I hope that you get your bfp's soon. <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> Kylas, I am so sorry for your loss :( I was following your post on the First Tri boards -- So sorry little bub didn't grow :( It is best to wait a few cycles after a D&C anyway, because of the risk of miscarriage again from not having enough lining in your uterus - They told me to wait at least 3 full periods - Of course I didn't wait, but we never got pregnant. If we had, I think I would have been terrified for a second loss anyway. I wanted that hole filled so badly. It is good to grieve and do special things for your loss- I used medication to pass my baby at home, so I was able to call a funeral home that cremated for free, so I have a tiny little urn with my last ultrasound pic (baby was much bigger, but no hb :( ) and then bought some necklaces to fill with ashes - I wear 1 all of the time. I also highly recommend a miscarriage support group - It was very helpful for me, I wish I had done it sooner than I did - they go in cycles, you usually can't join a group that has already started -but check in your area to see if you can find one. Mine was held at a hospital cafeteria in Denver. If you don't have ashes (which most people don't) make a little memorial or buy a special necklace or something in baby's honor. These things helped me immensely. And then for my Due Date on June 1, I bought a baby kitten. (which I really needed as I already had 3 cats, but I love my Kermit so much) And talk about it as much as possible. <3

amy, this is just beautiful. Its very sad but it's a beautiful way to deal with it. I love the ideas you had for the necklace and everything. You seem like a very strong woman and you'll get ur sticky bean soon! You just brought tears to my eyes by sharing this. Its very touching. I'm sorry for your loss :-(. You will be an amazing mother!

kylasbaby, I'm sorry for ur loss as well. It sounds like amy had some good ideas, I hope u can get use from them. And as amy said, it def is a good idea to wait, both mentally and physically. My SIL was told to wait 3 cycles after trying again for the same reasons amy stated above. With my chemical, I just tried immediately and my doc okayed that but I was only pregnant, or knew I was pregnant I should say, for 5 days before I started bleeding and didn't need a d&c. It was an awful experience but I couldn't imagine going through what u and some of these other ladies have gone through after a scan and everything. I am so sorry. I hope u feel better soon, I really do. Do as many things for yourself that u enjoy as u can during ur break... You deserve it! I feel like I cant get out the words I want to say so I just keep rambling on. Itd be so much better if we all had each other in person for support! I think I say that at least every other day lol. 
Anyways, I'm truly sorry for ur loss's and I hope u both get ur sticky bean asap!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
> We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
> We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:
> 
> I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.Click to expand...

I bet u O'ed already yesterday and even if ur O'ing today, the sperm can DEF still be alive from 2 days ago! They actually say bding 1-2days before O is best because the sperm can take a bit to get to ur tubes and I'm sure there are still some up there waiting! They usually have a life span of 2-5 days, in some cases even 7days! Did u have nice EWCM the days of insemination?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, u should be O'ing in a couple/few days!! I'm so excited to see how awesome clomid works for you! :-D


----------



## BebVern

PMA ladies. Losses are horrible, and BFNs are frustrating. I'm almost glad I didn't get a BFP last cycle now (1st cycle after my MMC) as deep down I wasn't ready. We're all here to support each other, we WILL get sticky embryos!!


----------



## AmySan

Thank you so much aidensmommy <3 And yes I hope we all get out sticky beans soon! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, u should be O'ing in a couple/few days!! I'm so excited to see how awesome clomid works for you! :-D

Thank you! My ovaries are very twingey so I'm hoping tomorrow is O day!


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
> We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
> We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:
> 
> I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.Click to expand...
> 
> I bet u O'ed already yesterday and even if ur O'ing today, the sperm can DEF still be alive from 2 days ago! They actually say bding 1-2days before O is best because the sperm can take a bit to get to ur tubes and I'm sure there are still some up there waiting! They usually have a life span of 2-5 days, in some cases even 7days! Did u have nice EWCM the days of insemination?Click to expand...

Yes, I had good EWCM and I used preseed too....I put all the spermies in the softcup this cycle and put it all in...and no leakage!!!! so I know everything went where it was supposed to...

On Wednesday my cervix was really soft and open...more than I ever felt...I had to touch it before I put softcup in so I know it all in the right place.:haha:

Maybe its not meant to be......:shrug::nope:


----------



## Jrepp

iBeach said:


> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.

While I don't know about ai, I feel for your stress and heartache. I know that your so had a vasectomy, but I am curious as to why it is irreversible?



KylasBaby said:


> I've decided not to try this cycle. I'm just not ready

After 3 losses in a 6 month span, I totally understand where you are coming from. If you need to talk feel free to pm me.



iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
> We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
> We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:
> 
> I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.Click to expand...

It's definitely still possible that you already o'd and are just getting some nearly positive opk's. Can you post the pics? With the cramping and soft, high open eggy cervix I would bet o has already taken place.



iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
> We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
> We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:
> 
> I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.Click to expand...
> 
> I bet u O'ed already yesterday and even if ur O'ing today, the sperm can DEF still be alive from 2 days ago! They actually say bding 1-2days before O is best because the sperm can take a bit to get to ur tubes and I'm sure there are still some up there waiting! They usually have a life span of 2-5 days, in some cases even 7days! Did u have nice EWCM the days of insemination?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had good EWCM and I used preseed too....I put all the spermies in the softcup this cycle and put it all in...and no leakage!!!! so I know everything went where it was supposed to...
> 
> On Wednesday my cervix was really soft and open...more than I ever felt...I had to touch it before I put softcup in so I know it all in the right place.:haha:
> 
> Maybe its not meant to be......:shrug::nope:Click to expand...


----------



## iBeach

Jrepp said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.
> 
> While I don't know about ai, I feel for your stress and heartache. I know that your so had a vasectomy, but I am curious as to why it is irreversible?
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I've decided not to try this cycle. I'm just not readyClick to expand...
> 
> After 3 losses in a 6 month span, I totally understand where you are coming from. If you need to talk feel free to pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.Click to expand...
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
> We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
> We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:
> 
> I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely still possible that you already o'd and are just getting some nearly positive opk's. Can you post the pics? With the cramping and soft, high open eggy cervix I would bet o has already taken place.
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.Click to expand...
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
> We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
> We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:
> 
> I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.Click to expand...
> 
> I bet u O'ed already yesterday and even if ur O'ing today, the sperm can DEF still be alive from 2 days ago! They actually say bding 1-2days before O is best because the sperm can take a bit to get to ur tubes and I'm sure there are still some up there waiting! They usually have a life span of 2-5 days, in some cases even 7days! Did u have nice EWCM the days of insemination?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had good EWCM and I used preseed too....I put all the spermies in the softcup this cycle and put it all in...and no leakage!!!! so I know everything went where it was supposed to...
> 
> On Wednesday my cervix was really soft and open...more than I ever felt...I had to touch it before I put softcup in so I know it all in the right place.:haha:
> 
> Maybe its not meant to be......:shrug::nope:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thank you Jrepp:hugs:

I don't have pics, I don't keep my OPK's. I got faint line for about day and a half and than the dark ones. :happydance: I had really dark one on Wednesday morning so I hope the sperm got there in time!

As for vasectomy. It is not reversible after some time. Body stops making sperm after couple of years. With vasectomy sperm gets absorbed back in a body until body just stops making sperm completely. And for my boyfriend it has been about 19 years...no chance. 

I have about 12/13 days till AF shows or doesn't show...and we will see...but I cant keep up with this.


----------



## Jrepp

We'll that sucks. I know someone who had a vasectomy reversal after 22 years and was able to Conceive. He had a vasectomy in high school and had a baby at 36. Have you considered a sperm bank or ivf? It may be more expensive but probably less of a hassle.


----------



## iBeach

Jrepp said:


> We'll that sucks. I know someone who had a vasectomy reversal after 22 years and was able to Conceive. He had a vasectomy in high school and had a baby at 36. Have you considered a sperm bank or ivf? It may be more expensive but probably less of a hassle.

No I haven't. I don't want sperm from sperm bank because I want my child to have full parents. My donor is my best friends and we have been talking about co-parenting long before my boyfriend came into a picture. 
I don't think sperm bank would help unless I would do IUI...and IVF is just way too expensive and that I cant ever afford.

It stinks....I was hoping to get pregnant by now since my entire family is multiplying like rabbits:haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Don't give up, ibeach!!!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I just read all over the place that is really possible to have couple of days of positive OPKs in row....who knew!!!!
> 
> Anyway.... I used cheapies from internet...3 different kinds...all positive.
> 
> I am gonna take a cycle or two off .... I cant do it anymore... maybe that's the way its supposed to be and I am not gonna have a baby....our schedules are just so different and travel is a killer too....
> 
> If the Easter bunny doesn't bring BFP...I am DONE.
> 
> awe ibeach :-( I'm sorry. What CD are u on? U may have already oed when u felt it and ur surge was probably just a big surge so ur tests are still showing up positive. When was the last time u did an insemination? I still have a very good feeling for u. My fingers are crossed extra tight! I can just feel ur pain because I felt that same way when reality about my tube kicked in. I cried for almost a wk straight. I think I would have taken this cycle off if it wasn't for my HSG. I have faith for u. I see alot of BFP charts every day with 3+ positive opks AFTER confirmed O with temping. I guess its quite common so u never know! I hope u just get it this cycle...i hope we all do so we can all just be happy! FX!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Aidensmommy....:hugs:
> We did insemination Wednesday and Monday this week...and week before Saturday, Thursday, ....Every other day from CD 8 to CD 14/15....
> We are not doing any more this cycle...maybe sperm is still alive from wednesday:shrug:
> 
> I started feeling cramping Wednesday and really good one Thursday all day....until last night. nothing from then.Click to expand...
> 
> I bet u O'ed already yesterday and even if ur O'ing today, the sperm can DEF still be alive from 2 days ago! They actually say bding 1-2days before O is best because the sperm can take a bit to get to ur tubes and I'm sure there are still some up there waiting! They usually have a life span of 2-5 days, in some cases even 7days! Did u have nice EWCM the days of insemination?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had good EWCM and I used preseed too....I put all the spermies in the softcup this cycle and put it all in...and no leakage!!!! so I know everything went where it was supposed to...
> 
> On Wednesday my cervix was really soft and open...more than I ever felt...I had to touch it before I put softcup in so I know it all in the right place.:haha:
> 
> Maybe its not meant to be......:shrug::nope:Click to expand...

woohoo! So yes u most definitely still have a shot this cycle regardless and I honestly I think u have a very good shot! I bet u are at Least 1dpo and just caught ur surge on the way down and got another positive  fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing this is so crazy ur already so close to O! Oh the wonders of fertility meds!


----------



## iBeach

Thank you girls!! All of you!!!

I would never make this far without you!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ibeach, I feel the same way! I could not have gotten through any of this half as well without all of you ladies! 

I just got my opks. U ladies reminded me 

I am getting more and more nervous about Monday. I made plans to drop my son off with his gram before my appt and have her keep him for the night just incase I need to let any news digest. Dh finally admitted how scared he is. Ugh my stomach is in my throat! Praying is alls I can do until then!


----------



## Wishing1010

You will be just fine and be back to BD in no time!!! Praying for you!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> You will be just fine and be back to BD in no time!!! Praying for you!!!!

thank you. It means alot! I need all the praying I can get! Idk why ive been in such denial about my tube until I spoke to the surgeon again. I guess after I had a confirmed positive test with my chemical at the docs, I just thought I must be fine but It could have tried attaching in my tube or else where, u kno? With all of this praying, I'm nervous but I feel more calm at the same time. Its just so scary to think that this one test could predict mt future! I just pray its not useless to try. What am I saying...I NEED TO HAVE FAITH! IT'LL BE OKAY! I keep telling myself and ill feel fine and then my mind goes crazy again! I'm going crazier then I do in the TWW if u can't tell! :-\ hope to be back to my normal self by Monday!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> You will be just fine and be back to BD in no time!!! Praying for you!!!!
> 
> thank you. It means alot! I need all the praying I can get! Idk why ive been in such denial about my tube until I spoke to the surgeon again. I guess after I had a confirmed positive test with my chemical at the docs, I just thought I must be fine but It could have tried attaching in my tube or else where, u kno? With all of this praying, I'm nervous but I feel more calm at the same time. Its just so scary to think that this one test could predict mt future! I just pray its not useless to try. What am I saying...I NEED TO HAVE FAITH! IT'LL BE OKAY! I keep telling myself and ill feel fine and then my mind goes crazy again! I'm going crazier then I do in the TWW if u can't tell! :-\ hope to be back to my normal self by Monday!Click to expand...

You will be fine but it's definitely a stressful time right now! You are more than allowed to feel afraid or worry, but everything will go great!! You will come out better than before and ready to make a baby!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes I will! FX!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Omg ladies tmi but I woke up with so much blood! :( it was horrible! Not had af so heavy in a long time! But I think before my cycles were messed that was normal for me, its just the clomid. I took my first tablet today of round 2! Lets do this!! 
Im being positive that all will be ok, im keeping it all relaxed this cycle.


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> Omg ladies tmi but I woke up with so much blood! :( it was horrible! Not had af so heavy in a long time! But I think before my cycles were messed that was normal for me, its just the clomid. I took my first tablet today of round 2! Lets do this!!
> Im being positive that all will be ok, im keeping it all relaxed this cycle.

I'm very sorry AF is being so mean to you, I hope she goes away quickly!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks it was horrible, but I think its probably a good sign that af has gone back to its normal. Im feeling v positive! Im telling myself and my body this is it!


----------



## missink2014

Hi ladies. Sorry if tmi but just wondered if any of you have had white jelly like cm during the tww amd if it ment anything. I seem to have alot of it and I know I definitely 0ed on 21st so its not ovulation cm this is my first month charting cm and im pretty surei normally dont have any cm after o.


----------



## Megamegan

Missink- interesting! So the white jelly-like CM would be EWCM, maybe mixed with some creamy CM, I'm assuming. Usually it means you are fertile but I have heard of women having this before their BFP or even sometimes before AF. Have you started any new vitamins or supplements, or drinking green tea? I suppose it may have something to do with your recent MC (so sorry about your MC :( ), and your body just trying to fix itself. I wouldn't read much into it until you get your result from this cycle... then you'll know if it was a good sign or meant nothing at all. Maybe take an OPK just to see if you're trying to ovulate again? Who knows. Good luck :)


----------



## missink2014

Megamegan said:


> Missink- interesting! So the white jelly-like CM would be EWCM, maybe mixed with some creamy CM, I'm assuming. Usually it means you are fertile but I have heard of women having this before their BFP or even sometimes before AF. Have you started any new vitamins or supplements, or drinking green tea? I suppose it may have something to do with your recent MC (so sorry about your MC :( ), and your body just trying to fix itself. I wouldn't read much into it until you get your result from this cycle... then you'll know if it was a good sign or meant nothing at all. Maybe take an OPK just to see if you're trying to ovulate again? Who knows. Good luck :)

Thank you for your reply.. I think im just stressing myself out more thos month be ause of my MC.. it seems like it could be EWCM mixed with creamy CM. I have tested using opks for the past few days with only faint second lines :/ I have not stopped taking pregnacare vitamins since i got my bfp woth the MC so guess it could be a side affect from them.. im stupidly symptom spotting tho which im sure is adding to my stress but i cant help it . Had shooting pains in my bb and strange cramping but only when im sat down. FX Though and hope we all get the bfp we have been waiting for.


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry if tmi but just wondered if any of you have had white jelly like cm during the tww amd if it ment anything. I seem to have alot of it and I know I definitely 0ed on 21st so its not ovulation cm this is my first month charting cm and im pretty surei normally dont have any cm after o.

I get it every cycle right before AF (a day or two before) and ill get huge globs of it. I read when it happens before AF its due to estrogen building up in ur system again but ive also heard MANY women saying they get it the cycle they get their bfps. The symptom's for AF and pregnancy are WAY too much alike!! Good luck and FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Rainy day around here! We were going to go to the zoo but the weather had other plans for us. Oh well, we just BD instead! :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

I had creamy /ewcm last cycle how many dpo r u? U usually get a surge in estrogen at 7/8dpo which causes ewcm, the white colour is the creamy cm which comfirms your post ovulation, hopefully its a good sign for u x


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Rainy day around here! We were going to go to the zoo but the weather had other plans for us. Oh well, we just BD instead! :haha:

lol yay! I was going to suggest jumping dhs bones today too! Lol I noticed my chart is more steady so far this cycle as well. I thought it'd go crazy from the vitex but it may just be doing the opposite . I want to bd! Lol. I have to wait 2 more days! I woke up this a.m and I was like "OMG CD8 IS COMING!" lol its getting more and more real the closer Monday gets!


----------



## Wishing1010

I agree! This cycle is going by so fast!!!! Please update us ASAP after your procedure!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I agree! This cycle is going by so fast!!!! Please update us ASAP after your procedure!

I def will! Ill probably be on here either celebrating with u ladies or crying and venting within minutes after the procedure lol. Hopefully its celebrating but either way I always seem to come on here immediately when something big happens lol u all have become such a big part of my ttc journey! I am so thankful I found this site <3 FX for April!


----------



## iBeach

Wishing1010 said:


> Rainy day around here! We were going to go to the zoo but the weather had other plans for us. Oh well, we just BD instead! :haha:

What a great change of plan:haha: 
I am doing more interesting stuff, like laundry, changing bed sheets etc:thumbup:
But very first thing is:coffee: and catching up with you girls.

----------->UPDATE: 
So, I had positive OPK 3 days in row and yesterday afternoon it was faint line, so its going away..... I hope we caught it:shrug:. For some reason I don't really care this month. I am calm and not watching any symptoms at all....no boobs, headache or imaginary pregnancy symptoms. I am sure we all know those.....

Happy Saturday girls!


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! This cycle is going by so fast!!!! Please update us ASAP after your procedure!
> 
> I def will! Ill probably be on here either celebrating with u ladies or crying and venting within minutes after the procedure lol. Hopefully its celebrating but either way I always seem to come on here immediately when something big happens lol u all have become such a big part of my ttc journey! I am so thankful I found this site <3 FX for April!Click to expand...

Good luck with your procedure aidensmoomy :hugs: when exactly is it? I am sure you wrote it somewhere, but I don't see it. I will hold my fingers crossed for you, I will even tell my cats to cross their paws:haha: it will be great....


----------



## missink2014

RedRose19 said:


> I had creamy /ewcm last cycle how many dpo r u? U usually get a surge in estrogen at 7/8dpo which causes ewcm, the white colour is the creamy cm which comfirms your post ovulation, hopefully its a good sign for u x

Im currently 8dpo I have all my fingers and everything crossed for this month still feel i should be pregnant after my mc :( when i am pregnant the belly rubbing thing starts real early so hard for me to hide pregnancy untill 12 weeks .


----------



## missink2014

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! This cycle is going by so fast!!!! Please update us ASAP after your procedure!
> 
> I def will! Ill probably be on here either celebrating with u ladies or crying and venting within minutes after the procedure lol. Hopefully its celebrating but either way I always seem to come on here immediately when something big happens lol u all have become such a big part of my ttc journey! I am so thankful I found this site <3 FX for April!Click to expand...

Good luck with the procedure hun wishing you all the best. Fx


----------



## MolGold

iBeach - FX you caught it this cycle!! :thumbup:

Missink - I am testing Monday ,at 13DPO.. how about u? FX for BFPS!

Aidensmommy: All the best, I am sure everything will come out grt!

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## RedRose19

All good here except af is being so painful and heavy! I started my second round of my clomid today, and I booked a dye scan test on my tubes for next month! I also already have a scan for my ovaries and uterus


----------



## froggyfrog

Hello everyone, im getting ready for my ultrasound monday! Yay! Hoping my letrozole gave me some big eggs so I can trigger shot monday night. If all goes well I will have iui #3 on Wednesday! Hopefully this will be my last tww!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! This cycle is going by so fast!!!! Please update us ASAP after your procedure!
> 
> I def will! Ill probably be on here either celebrating with u ladies or crying and venting within minutes after the procedure lol. Hopefully its celebrating but either way I always seem to come on here immediately when something big happens lol u all have become such a big part of my ttc journey! I am so thankful I found this site <3 FX for April!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your procedure aidensmoomy :hugs: when exactly is it? I am sure you wrote it somewhere, but I don't see it. I will hold my fingers crossed for you, I will even tell my cats to cross their paws:haha: it will be great....Click to expand...

lol thank u ibeach  and it's in two days (Mon 31st). I am trying to stay positive and keep my faith but at the same time I have such a bad feeling :-(. I hope my feeling is wrong this time around! Waiting on finding out if my only tube even works is worse than any of my TWW's so far! I am being patient and time is flying by and every am when I wake up I just think OMG ITS COMING! and then my mind goes nuts instantly! I keep having to take nice big breaths or I randomly feel like I can't breath :-\. Hopefully it'll all go diff, clear my tube and along with the vitex, help me conceive in the next month or two! FX soo hard! Ill have to have my kitty cross his paws too!  lol
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Hello everyone, im getting ready for my ultrasound monday! Yay! Hoping my letrozole gave me some big eggs so I can trigger shot monday night. If all goes well I will have iui #3 on Wednesday! Hopefully this will be my last tww!

hope god brings us both a great blessing on Monday!  good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Rainy day around here! We were going to go to the zoo but the weather had other plans for us. Oh well, we just BD instead! :haha:
> 
> What a great change of plan:haha:
> I am doing more interesting stuff, like laundry, changing bed sheets etc:thumbup:
> But very first thing is:coffee: and catching up with you girls.
> 
> ----------->UPDATE:
> So, I had positive OPK 3 days in row and yesterday afternoon it was faint line, so its going away..... I hope we caught it:shrug:. For some reason I don't really care this month. I am calm and not watching any symptoms at all....no boobs, headache or imaginary pregnancy symptoms. I am sure we all know those.....
> 
> Happy Saturday girls!Click to expand...

I guarantee u caught it! FX for u! I have a great feeling you will be starting the bfp luck for us this cycle!  which day are u testing?
Ps. I selfishly wish u charted temps so I could obsess over ur chart along w all the other ladies charts lol..it helps keep my mind off me.
Today I did a HUGE spring cleaning out of nowhere (got 3/4 of it done!) and it def helped keep my mind off of my test for a few hrs!  I can tell dh is getting very nervous too and he admitted it the night before last finally. I knew he was nervous bcuz we have both been a little more quiet (like.thinking alot) but he finally said "I haven't wanted to worry u more but I'm scared as well" and he started tearing up but he made it clear its me and him and aiden no matter what our future holds baby wise and that's always comforting to hear every now and then for reassurance and to help take a little of the extra pressure off, u know what I mean ladies? 

baby dust to every last one of u! My test just has to go good and we will all be talking about our BFP's and pregnancies in no time!


----------



## froggyfrog

aidensmommy1 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, im getting ready for my ultrasound monday! Yay! Hoping my letrozole gave me some big eggs so I can trigger shot monday night. If all goes well I will have iui #3 on Wednesday! Hopefully this will be my last tww!
> 
> hope god brings us both a great blessing on Monday!  good luck hun!Click to expand...

Good luck to you too. Monday is going to be a great day for us both!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ibeach, I feel the same way! I could not have gotten through any of this half as well without all of you ladies!
> 
> I just got my opks. U ladies reminded me
> 
> I am getting more and more nervous about Monday. I made plans to drop my son off with his gram before my appt and have her keep him for the night just incase I need to let any news digest. Dh finally admitted how scared he is. Ugh my stomach is in my throat! Praying is alls I can do until then!

Good luck! I really hope you get a definite answer right away.



missink2014 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Missink- interesting! So the white jelly-like CM would be EWCM, maybe mixed with some creamy CM, I'm assuming. Usually it means you are fertile but I have heard of women having this before their BFP or even sometimes before AF. Have you started any new vitamins or supplements, or drinking green tea? I suppose it may have something to do with your recent MC (so sorry about your MC :( ), and your body just trying to fix itself. I wouldn't read much into it until you get your result from this cycle... then you'll know if it was a good sign or meant nothing at all. Maybe take an OPK just to see if you're trying to ovulate again? Who knows. Good luck :)
> 
> Thank you for your reply.. I think im just stressing myself out more thos month be ause of my MC.. it seems like it could be EWCM mixed with creamy CM. I have tested using opks for the past few days with only faint second lines :/ I have not stopped taking pregnacare vitamins since i got my bfp woth the MC so guess it could be a side affect from them.. im stupidly symptom spotting tho which im sure is adding to my stress but i cant help it . Had shooting pains in my bb and strange cramping but only when im sat down. FX Though and hope we all get the bfp we have been waiting for.Click to expand...

I agree that it's creamy and ew combo. I got the the cycle after each of my mc's. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! This cycle is going by so fast!!!! Please update us ASAP after your procedure!
> 
> I def will! Ill probably be on here either celebrating with u ladies or crying and venting within minutes after the procedure lol. Hopefully its celebrating but either way I always seem to come on here immediately when something big happens lol u all have become such a big part of my ttc journey! I am so thankful I found this site <3 FX for April!Click to expand...

I'm on here right before or after all my procedures too. It's nice to tell people who understand what you're going through.



iBeach said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Rainy day around here! We were going to go to the zoo but the weather had other plans for us. Oh well, we just BD instead! :haha:
> 
> What a great change of plan:haha:
> I am doing more interesting stuff, like laundry, changing bed sheets etc:thumbup:
> But very first thing is:coffee: and catching up with you girls.
> 
> ----------->UPDATE:
> So, I had positive OPK 3 days in row and yesterday afternoon it was faint line, so its going away..... I hope we caught it:shrug:. For some reason I don't really care this month. I am calm and not watching any symptoms at all....no boobs, headache or imaginary pregnancy symptoms. I am sure we all know those.....
> 
> Happy Saturday girls!Click to expand...

Happy Saturday! I'm glad your opk's sorted themselves out. I really hope you caught the eggy this month.



froggyfrog said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, im getting ready for my ultrasound monday! Yay! Hoping my letrozole gave me some big eggs so I can trigger shot monday night. If all goes well I will have iui #3 on Wednesday! Hopefully this will be my last tww!
> 
> hope god brings us both a great blessing on Monday!  good luck hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you too. Monday is going to be a great day for us both!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes!

Afm: not doing too well. Spring break started at 4pm yesterday and at 4:20 I started puking. I threw up the entire 2 hour drive to my mils house, including all over the side of the dog, the car, my clothes and in my hair :cry: I haven't puked in a few hours so I hope it's done. But it's been almost 24 hours of gut wrenching vomiting. 

My uterus is so achy too. It has been achy and sore since I started the bcp on Tuesday. My abdomen is rock hard and swollen, so I don't think my body cares for the pill. 

Another three pregnancy announcements on Facebook. One girl found out 2 weeks ago and she is 16 weeks along.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I'm sorry ur not feeling well and are in pain! Do u think its just the bcp causing ur pain in ur uterus or something else? Gosh I feel for you so much :-(. I pray u feel better sooner then u expect! The things we go through... :-\ It'll all be worth it in the end though  And yes, it'll def be nice to have answers Monday. Regardless of what they are, it'll take me out of this limbo and ill be able to know a definite as to which dh, my doc and I think is best for our next step. With all of u praying for me, I just have to get good results..right..?  fx so tight!!


----------



## Megamegan

Guys!!!! I just discovered something. I think it was Aidensmommy (maybe? I forgot), telling us about a girl who wrote as her FB status "Guess it was 2 good 2 b true I'm pregnant"... It is a joke!!! I just got a big long message because my friend wrote "I won 7000 on a scratchy" and it was one of those "breast cancer awareness" messages where you have to put some crazy status and pass it along. That exact message was there, word for word, even with the "2"s. So stupid! Did that girl ever admit it was a joke? I'm just wondering because clearly this pisses me off, that one of MY friends was hurt by something like this, and the intention was to... what? Get a message saying "be aware of breast cancer"??? I'm all for breast cancer awareness but not this way. It doesn't make sense at all. I'm mad. Anyway don't worry, your friend is totally not pregnant again.


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG Jrepp, that sounds horrible. Please keep hydrated and rest up. Do you think the nausea is also related to BCP or just some other sickness? I truly hope you feel better soon!!!

Oh wow, I have seen stuff like that before, Megan...I hope that is the case with Aidensmommy's friend. But definitely not a good way to go about support breast cancer awareness. My grandmother died of it and I don't think she'd want me posting such things. 

Clomid ladies, did you all have bad O cramps? I know Marie said she felt them, but were they like super noticeable? I'm asking bc I'm hurting so bad that BD was very uncomfortable, I'm nauseous, and it hurts to put any pressure on my lower abdomen.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Guys!!!! I just discovered something. I think it was Aidensmommy (maybe? I forgot), telling us about a girl who wrote as her FB status "Guess it was 2 good 2 b true I'm pregnant"... It is a joke!!! I just got a big long message because my friend wrote "I won 7000 on a scratchy" and it was one of those "breast cancer awareness" messages where you have to put some crazy status and pass it along. That exact message was there, word for word, even with the "2"s. So stupid! Did that girl ever admit it was a joke? I'm just wondering because clearly this pisses me off, that one of MY friends was hurt by something like this, and the intention was to... what? Get a message saying "be aware of breast cancer"??? I'm all for breast cancer awareness but not this way. It doesn't make sense at all. I'm mad. Anyway don't worry, your friend is totally not pregnant again.

I think it was actually sweetmelodies about her friend with her tubes tied. My friends all called me and I had to hang up before I cried! Lol I'm happy for MOST of them but i just needed to let it settle. But I agree, that is disgusting that ppl would "joke" like that with friend of theirs who are ttc! NOTHING while ttc is a joking matter! Like I always say, we may joke w each other sometimes but its different because we aren't hurtful and we know what each other are going through! I swear ppl who never have had to struggle w this can be completely blind as to how common and painful it really is and how blessed they are to NEED their tubes tied and such just to AVOID pregnancy. I would love to be that fertile!! Im happy u mentioned that before I went on FB and saw ANOTHER friend was "pregnant" (i only go on once a month if that). You would think they'd add breast cancers awareness to the title and not pregnancy stuff. I am 100% for breast cancer awareness, I do walks and everything but as u said, that's not how u go about it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG Jrepp, that sounds horrible. Please keep hydrated and rest up. Do you think the nausea is also related to BCP or just some other sickness? I truly hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> Oh wow, I have seen stuff like that before, Megan...I hope that is the case with Aidensmommy's friend. But definitely not a good way to go about support breast cancer awareness. My grandmother died of it and I don't think she'd want me posting such things.
> 
> Clomid ladies, did you all have bad O cramps? I know Marie said she felt them, but were they like super noticeable? I'm asking bc I'm hurting so bad that BD was very uncomfortable, I'm nauseous, and it hurts to put any pressure on my lower abdomen.

I obv don't have experience or know much about clomid but I do know vitex causes stronger O pains and such and its sort of a form of clomid so its very possible that's the case! FX!!! I do hope ur pains get better but maybe u are having a stronger O which def couldn't hurt ttc wise!  FX FX!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG Jrepp, that sounds horrible. Please keep hydrated and rest up. Do you think the nausea is also related to BCP or just some other sickness? I truly hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> Oh wow, I have seen stuff like that before, Megan...I hope that is the case with Aidensmommy's friend. But definitely not a good way to go about support breast cancer awareness. My grandmother died of it and I don't think she'd want me posting such things.
> 
> Clomid ladies, did you all have bad O cramps? I know Marie said she felt them, but were they like super noticeable? I'm asking bc I'm hurting so bad that BD was very uncomfortable, I'm nauseous, and it hurts to put any pressure on my lower abdomen.

Honestly I didnt get reslly bad cramps constantly I actually only got them on off and a fee sharp ones which I guess was ovulation but it did hurt to bd alot! I was told thst because the ovaries are swollen more than usual when u bd it kind of knocks off organs around snd make it painful, with me my lower back killed me so badly! 


Oh my god! Seriously first af after clomid is like hell! I woke up so much during the night thinking id wet myself or my pad had leaked. So ladies way tmi but af is extremely heavy and clotty? First ive seen in a long time. I reckon I must not of been ovulating at all which cause af to be light and sluggish! No wonder I didnt get pregnant first round my linging needed a good shed first


----------



## MarieMo7

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG Jrepp, that sounds horrible. Please keep hydrated and rest up. Do you think the nausea is also related to BCP or just some other sickness? I truly hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> Oh wow, I have seen stuff like that before, Megan...I hope that is the case with Aidensmommy's friend. But definitely not a good way to go about support breast cancer awareness. My grandmother died of it and I don't think she'd want me posting such things.
> 
> Clomid ladies, did you all have bad O cramps? I know Marie said she felt them, but were they like super noticeable? I'm asking bc I'm hurting so bad that BD was very uncomfortable, I'm nauseous, and it hurts to put any pressure on my lower abdomen.

Mine were not as bad as yours, but I definitely felt them!
I checked your temps this morning, I'd say you're ovulation today! Temp dip is a good sign!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm thinking/hoping the same thing, Marie!!! We already have discussed needing to stop what we are doing And BD later. He's dealing with his best friend who had his wife leave him overnight. :( he came home from work and she had moved out and left her wedding ring on the table. Dude never saw it coming. So sad :(


----------



## MarieMo7

Ugh. Oh my god that's so horrible! That whole "never saw it coming" thing is so strange to me. Why not have the courtesy to let your spouse know that you're unhappy? So sad for his friend :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG Jrepp, that sounds horrible. Please keep hydrated and rest up. Do you think the nausea is also related to BCP or just some other sickness? I truly hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> Oh wow, I have seen stuff like that before, Megan...I hope that is the case with Aidensmommy's friend. But definitely not a good way to go about support breast cancer awareness. My grandmother died of it and I don't think she'd want me posting such things.
> 
> Clomid ladies, did you all have bad O cramps? I know Marie said she felt them, but were they like super noticeable? I'm asking bc I'm hurting so bad that BD was very uncomfortable, I'm nauseous, and it hurts to put any pressure on my lower abdomen.

Im not on clomid but the letrozole makes me feel like my abdomen is really sore. Bding is hard and dh has to go slow. It lasts for a couple of days, but day of o is the worse. It feels like your uterus had a workout. Abut yhe


----------



## Wishing1010

She found out that he wasn't getting his retirement from the military and left him. How sweet of her...I really want to find her and punch Her in the face. She was always a snob and he worshipped the ground she walked on. Put her on a pedestal and had to do everything in his power to keep her happy. Pisses me off!


----------



## froggyfrog

You may call your dr tomorrow because I think that nausea can be a sign of hyperstimulation.


----------



## aidensmommy1

wishing it looks like ur O'ing today!!! If not today then I'm sure tomorrow but it really looks like it may be today!!!  I'm excited!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I came right on and looked at it chart n just read about your friend..that is so messed up! I'm sorry. I could never imagine doing something like that to dh! That's no way to leave a marriage if she wasn't happy! She could have lets see..talk to him! Lol geez...i hope he moves on soon and feels better. That's very sad.


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, I just woke up! (late for me!) and I walked to the bathroom and BOOM it hit me, tomorrow is the day!! My palms are sweating from it!! FX FX FX FX FX FX FX, it all goes good!!!!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

aidensmommy1 said:


> AFM, I just woke up! (late for me!) and I walked to the bathroom and BOOM it hit me, tomorrow is the day!! My palms are sweating from it!! FX FX FX FX FX FX FX, it all goes good!!!!!!!

What time is your appointment so I know what time to check in tomorrow. ...I cant wait to hear your results!


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, an update - I started spotting today from nowhere! Dissapointed, hurt and sad. No testing tommorow. I am pretty sure I am out.

Hope u girls are doing well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I just woke up! (late for me!) and I walked to the bathroom and BOOM it hit me, tomorrow is the day!! My palms are sweating from it!! FX FX FX FX FX FX FX, it all goes good!!!!!!!
> 
> What time is your appointment so I know what time to check in tomorrow. ...I cant wait to hear your results!Click to expand...

at 330pm tomorrow (eastern time). Please please pray for me! FX everything goes way better than expected!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I just wanted to tell Aidensmommy that I had my tubes untied in April 2012 and then had the hsg test in March 2013. Both my tubes were blocked at the start of the test and before it was over my left one was unblocked. I have went on to get pregnant 4 times since May of last year. Don't give up, just pray. That's what I did. I prayed and fasted and I knew God would not take me so far just to let me fail. Be strong and have faith. I pray you get good news and then you can tell your brother that God heals the broken., but ignorance is forever. ;D
God bless!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> Hey girls, an update - I started spotting today from nowhere! Dissapointed, hurt and sad. No testing tommorow. I am pretty sure I am out.
> 
> Hope u girls are doing well.

awe I'm sorry! Best of luck for ur next cycle!!! FX uIl get ur bfp!


----------



## MolGold

aidensmommy1 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, an update - I started spotting today from nowhere! Dissapointed, hurt and sad. No testing tommorow. I am pretty sure I am out.
> 
> Hope u girls are doing well.
> 
> awe I'm sorry! Best of luck for ur next cycle!!! FX uIl get ur bfp!Click to expand...

Thanks.. hope everything goes great for you tomorrow ! :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

I will def pray for you! I know that everything is going to be good! Ill be checking in at 4!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AngienDaniel said:


> I just wanted to tell Aidensmommy that I had my tubes untied in April 2012 and then had the hsg test in March 2013. Both my tubes were blocked at the start of the test and before it was over my left one was unblocked. I have went on to get pregnant 4 times since May of last year. Don't give up, just pray. That's what I did. I prayed and fasted and I knew God would not take me so far just to let me fail. Be strong and have faith. I pray you get good news and then you can tell your brother that God heals the broken., but ignorance is forever. ;D
> God bless!

thank u so much for this hope! Did u have scar tissue on ur tubes at the beginning of your HSG? That's what I'm so worried about. I know I have scar tissue from my surgery 3yrs ago and ive heard about the test clearing fluid from tubes but its hard to find much about scar tissue specifically. I found one story about a woman who had thin scar tissue that the dye was able to push through so hopefully that happens for me. I told Dh even if I'm balling my eyes out excruciating pain to tell my surgeon to keep pushing it in and rolling me around as much as physically possible just so my remaining tube will maybe come unclogged or open up temporarily even. And congats btw! That's awesome you conceived! I love hearing stories like this!  I am praying so hard! Thanks again!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I will be stalking tomorrow afternoon, Aidensmommy!!! I hope all goes well and I will be praying extra hard for you!!!!!! :)

Yes, what she did to him is ridiculous and unfair. I knew she was bad from the moment I met her. 

I think O is happening too!!! I have had a few sharp pains Today, I think this is it! And, froggy, my nausea has dissipated but will call my doc if it comes back. Thank you :)

MolGold, I'm very sorry :hugs: FX that you get your BFP very soon!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Aidensmommy I've been thinking about you! Just about 25 more hours until your test. Try to take some deep breaths today and just remember that worrying today won't change what happens tomorrow. Whatever will be, will be. I'll check in here as soon as I'm off work tomorrow to see your results!

I just had my first acupuncture and cupping session today! It was so cool. I wrote about it in my journal if anyone wants to check it out... warning, cool photo of my bruised back is included :D

The good news is she really thinks I will be able to conceive after I release some of these "blockages" I have. I think there's some truth to it. One of the things she noticed in my blood/pulse was how I have too much heat from anxiety. She thinks my anxiety could be stopping me from conceiving, partially. I hope my body is working on healing as we speak.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I had infection after my reversal surgery. I spent the whole first year ttc and not a single hint of a line. I knew that I was still not able to conceive and the doctor I had was so bad that he had me crying in his office. I had to literally BEG him to give me the hsg because he told me there was no hope of me conceiving since it was obvious my tubes were blocked; and it was obvious that something was wrong. He told me that the hsg test was not able to open blocked tubes and it was pointless, and in all the years he had been practicing he had never seen tubes unblocked by the procedure; but I read stories online and I fasted so much and cried and prayed so much. My husband was in Basic training at the time and I was alone and scared to death that I was going to fail. Again.
My doctor did the test. I assumed because he wanted to be the one to say, "I told you so." As he was doing the test I got to watch and the dye was stopped and I was on the verge of crying my eyes out and then he goes, "It pushed through. It opened up the left." My right side is hydrosalpinx, but the left side was opened that day and the doc goes, " I won't be so quick to throw out a request the next time." I had the hardest time not crying in my joy and I prayed before the appt. for God to not let me show emotion in front of the person who wanted to scoff at my struggle and He didn't. I made it until I got outside before I broke down. I was so glad. My right side does not work, but my left side was opened. The test can push through scar tissue. It did mine. Now, I don't know how deep your scar tissue is, and for each person it is different, but I know that to go into a situation being defeated will probably mean you come out defeated. Be strong! No matter what there are ways to fix anything. Go in strong and come out with a plan no matter what you face. I have prayed for you and your family.


----------



## aidensmommy1

AngienDaniel said:


> I had infection after my reversal surgery. I spent the whole first year ttc and not a single hint of a line. I knew that I was still not able to conceive and the doctor I had was so bad that he had me crying in his office. I had to literally BEG him to give me the hsg because he told me there was no hope of me conceiving since it was obvious my tubes were blocked; and it was obvious that something was wrong. He told me that the hsg test was not able to open blocked tubes and it was pointless, and in all the years he had been practicing he had never seen tubes unblocked by the procedure; but I read stories online and I fasted so much and cried and prayed so much. My husband was in Basic training at the time and I was alone and scared to death that I was going to fail. Again.
> My doctor did the test. I assumed because he wanted to be the one to say, "I told you so." As he was doing the test I got to watch and the dye was stopped and I was on the verge of crying my eyes out and then he goes, "It pushed through. It opened up the left." My right side is hydrosalpinx, but the left side was opened that day and the doc goes, " I won't be so quick to throw out a request the next time." I had the hardest time not crying in my joy and I prayed before the appt. for God to not let me show emotion in front of the person who wanted to scoff at my struggle and He didn't. I made it until I got outside before I broke down. I was so glad. My right side does not work, but my left side was opened. The test can push through scar tissue. It did mine. Now, I don't know how deep your scar tissue is, and for each person it is different, but I know that to go into a situation being defeated will probably mean you come out defeated. Be strong! No matter what there are ways to fix anything. Go in strong and come out with a plan no matter what you face. I have prayed for you and your family.

thank you sooooooo much for this!! I just read it to dh and you have made up both feel a little better by sharing ur story  This is the most encouraging story that I have read by far! I could not find anything about scar tissue damage that really gave me hope. And thank u for your prayers. With all of you praying and with how hard I'm praying, I know god will be with me tomorrow  that alone makes me feel better! Thank u again!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u all!  and if my tube looks good, I think the vitex may already be working in some way...my temps are the most stable they have ever been so far. Its weird not having a big spike or dip by CD7


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank u all!  and if my tube looks good, I think the vitex may already be working in some way...my temps are the most stable they have ever been so far. Its weird not having a big spike or dip by CD7

They are def looking good!!! FX FX FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Can't wait til we all O again! Like I say every month, we all seem to take a tiny bit of a break from b&b in the beginning half of our cycles. I like that most of us O at or around the same time though 
:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

What cd is everyone on? And what cd do u usually ovulate on? This is cycle two of clomid last cycle I ovulated cd 14! Im hoping its the same this time!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:wave: Hi!

I'm CD22 and ovulated CD17, 7 days till AF is due. It's gone so fast this month since temping. So much more relaxed. The previous months I've been symptom spotting but this month absolutely nada. :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> What cd is everyone on? And what cd do u usually ovulate on? This is cycle two of clomid last cycle I ovulated cd 14! Im hoping its the same this time!

On CD14, still awaiting Clomid to make me O! I feel so crampy, I hope it's soon!!! FX it happens for you again at a normal time! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

UniqueBeauty said:


> :wave: Hi!
> 
> I'm CD22 and ovulated CD17, 7 days till AF is due. It's gone so fast this month since temping. So much more relaxed. The previous months I've been symptom spotting but this month absolutely nada. :thumbup:

FX for you!!! Do you want to be put down for a testing date?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing ur chart did what I pictured it doing. O is probably def today..i think that just because ur charts pattern def looks like that could be the case  my temps are ALMOST flat, well for me anyways lol. Its pretty cool how close they are this cycle. Hope it means my hormones are less wacky! 

So my hsg is in 9 hours! I can not wait to be done and just know what's going on!! FX FX!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing ur chart did what I pictured it doing. O is probably def today..i think that just because ur charts pattern def looks like that could be the case  my temps are ALMOST flat, well for me anyways lol. Its pretty cool how close they are this cycle. Hope it means my hormones are less wacky!
> 
> So my hsg is in 9 hours! I can not wait to be done and just know what's going on!! FX FX!!!!!

I'm a bit sad that my temp didn't rise today but I'll make it through :) your chart is looking great as well! And I will be thinking and praying for you all day!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry yeah I forgot to say lol I'll be testing on the 8th! x


----------



## Wishing1010

UniqueBeauty said:


> Sorry yeah I forgot to say lol I'll be testing on the 8th! x

You have been added! FX and :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing ur chart did what I pictured it doing. O is probably def today..i think that just because ur charts pattern def looks like that could be the case  my temps are ALMOST flat, well for me anyways lol. Its pretty cool how close they are this cycle. Hope it means my hormones are less wacky!
> 
> So my hsg is in 9 hours! I can not wait to be done and just know what's going on!! FX FX!!!!!
> 
> I'm a bit sad that my temp didn't rise today but I'll make it through :) your chart is looking great as well! And I will be thinking and praying for you all day!!!Click to expand...

I was a bit sad when I saw ur temp didn't rise either but I really think u'll see a rise tomorrow! FX!!


----------



## RedRose19

Just ordered my digi opks! :happydance: so excited. Im gonna start them cd 10 :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing ur chart did what I pictured it doing. O is probably def today..i think that just because ur charts pattern def looks like that could be the case  my temps are ALMOST flat, well for me anyways lol. Its pretty cool how close they are this cycle. Hope it means my hormones are less wacky!
> 
> So my hsg is in 9 hours! I can not wait to be done and just know what's going on!! FX FX!!!!!
> 
> I'm a bit sad that my temp didn't rise today but I'll make it through :) your chart is looking great as well! And I will be thinking and praying for you all day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit sad when I saw ur temp didn't rise either but I really think u'll see a rise tomorrow! FX!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope it's soon! I think it will be here by Thurs! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing ur chart did what I pictured it doing. O is probably def today..i think that just because ur charts pattern def looks like that could be the case  my temps are ALMOST flat, well for me anyways lol. Its pretty cool how close they are this cycle. Hope it means my hormones are less wacky!
> 
> So my hsg is in 9 hours! I can not wait to be done and just know what's going on!! FX FX!!!!!
> 
> I'm a bit sad that my temp didn't rise today but I'll make it through :) your chart is looking great as well! And I will be thinking and praying for you all day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit sad when I saw ur temp didn't rise either but I really think u'll see a rise tomorrow! FX!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I hope it's soon! I think it will be here by Thurs! :)Click to expand...

oh yeah def by Thurs! Do u have other O signs today? Today may be actual O. I should O by Thurs too but ive heard alot of women O late after an hsg so I'm really not positive yet. I kinda do hope I O a day or two late just incase I'm in pain after the procedure so dh and I can still BD enough. (some women are fine and some women have horrible pain). 
So after reading the "patience", "Peace" & "faith" chapters in my womans bible this a.m, I feel more at peace with the test coming. I thought id be a mess this a.m but I actually feel better then I have the past few days about it  I have to keep good feeling!!! I keep reminding myself about good feelings if I start thinking bad thoughts lol


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi girls can I join? 
I will be testing on the 18th if I can hold out that long (probably end up testing early lol).
I should ovulate either Wednesday or thursday according to an app on my phone (I don't chart or use opk's so I don't know for definite). I had a mc in june last year so hoping this is our month although both times I have got pregnant is may! Lol.


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry I haven't been posting much. This cycle has kind of gotten away from me. I think I'm CD 7 or 8. Haven't been temping or anything, but we all know this cycle isn't going anywhere so I don't think it matters much. I'm in the doctors office waiting for my preop appointment. It's kind of boring to be honest. I'm feeling much better though. I do think the sickness was from the birth control, but since I kept taking it and now I feel fine, I don't know if that was really the case.


----------



## SweetMelodies

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in awhile I've been sick and just trying to relax and get better.
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi girls can I join?
> I will be testing on the 18th if I can hold out that long (probably end up testing early lol).
> I should ovulate either Wednesday or thursday according to an app on my phone (I don't chart or use opk's so I don't know for definite). I had a mc in june last year so hoping this is our month although both times I have got pregnant is may! Lol.

good luck! June is my pregnancy month (besides my chemical in October). I'm hoping my hsg will clear out any blockage so I can get a June bfp (well if I dont get my April and may bfp that is)  FX this is a very good month for all of us! There alot of us due to O this week so hopefully we will have a bunch of bfps!! FX! 
:dust:


----------



## AmySan

Aidensmommy - can't wait for updates!!

Sorry I haven't caught up with everything yet, I usually take the weekends off from B&B, easier to stay posted while at work lol.

Finally got paid...Always broke at the end of the month, but this one was baaad. Since I'm on Cobra, my health ins premium is $700...Which is just under half of my paycheck, stupid taxes...so will be buying Digi OPKs today, getting rent $, and my Mom's bday is tomorrow...Tomorrow will be CD7...so even though it is a long long day for OH, we are goign to start trying on the odd days...I technically got full blood period at almost 12AM, so wasn't sur which day to mark as day 1...was spotting all day..but ended up marking as day 1 so I could have tomorrow be cd7. FXed this is the one!!

My nerve ablation is on Thursday, assuming insurance approves by Weds night...soo hopefully that goes well and foot pain will be gone for 6-12 months! 

Love you girls! :dust: :dust: :hug:


----------



## iBeach

Crazy weather:haha:

Good morning girls...

Good luck aidensmommy!!!!

Anyway, how are you ladies? I just caught up with your updates....I think AF is due in 10 days...but I will not be testing this cycle at all....I cant take the disappointment....especially after being 4 days late last month.:nope:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone. My fx crossed and saying a prayer aidensmommy! I had my ultrasound this morning, and I have a follicle on the left side messuring a whopping 22! So I will trigger myself tonight and our iui is scheduled Wednesday morning! Im excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Jrepp

AmySan said:


> Aidensmommy - can't wait for updates!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up with everything yet, I usually take the weekends off from B&B, easier to stay posted while at work lol.
> 
> Finally got paid...Always broke at the end of the month, but this one was baaad. Since I'm on Cobra, my health ins premium is $700...Which is just under half of my paycheck, stupid taxes...so will be buying Digi OPKs today, getting rent $, and my Mom's bday is tomorrow...Tomorrow will be CD7...so even though it is a long long day for OH, we are goign to start trying on the odd days...I technically got full blood period at almost 12AM, so wasn't sur which day to mark as day 1...was spotting all day..but ended up marking as day 1 so I could have tomorrow be cd7. FXed this is the one!!
> 
> My nerve ablation is on Thursday, assuming insurance approves by Weds night...soo hopefully that goes well and foot pain will be gone for 6-12 months!
> 
> Love you girls! :dust: :dust: :hug:

You should go to denver health and see of you qualify for cicp or their discount program. That's where I go.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing ur chart did what I pictured it doing. O is probably def today..i think that just because ur charts pattern def looks like that could be the case  my temps are ALMOST flat, well for me anyways lol. Its pretty cool how close they are this cycle. Hope it means my hormones are less wacky!
> 
> So my hsg is in 9 hours! I can not wait to be done and just know what's going on!! FX FX!!!!!
> 
> I'm a bit sad that my temp didn't rise today but I'll make it through :) your chart is looking great as well! And I will be thinking and praying for you all day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit sad when I saw ur temp didn't rise either but I really think u'll see a rise tomorrow! FX!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I hope it's soon! I think it will be here by Thurs! :)Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah def by Thurs! Do u have other O signs today? Today may be actual O. I should O by Thurs too but ive heard alot of women O late after an hsg so I'm really not positive yet. I kinda do hope I O a day or two late just incase I'm in pain after the procedure so dh and I can still BD enough. (some women are fine and some women have horrible pain).
> So after reading the "patience", "Peace" & "faith" chapters in my womans bible this a.m, I feel more at peace with the test coming. I thought id be a mess this a.m but I actually feel better then I have the past few days about it  I have to keep good feeling!!! I keep reminding myself about good feelings if I start thinking bad thoughts lolClick to expand...

Just crampy and watery CM. :)

I have a great feeling about today for you!!!! You will have your BFP in no time!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am picking aiden up from school now, dropping him off at his grams and then dh and I are off to the the hospital. I have butterflies like crazy but I actually feel sorta good about it. Ive been having to calm dh down at certain times today and just keep telling him to "have good feelings today!" lol I told him we need to think positive! And I am trying sooo hard to!  FX! Will update in about an hour and a half...omg that's crazy..i can't believe its so soon! Its like its really sinking in now that we are in the car. Everything will be okay! I haven't stopped praying today. I will be on soon to update and hopefully it'll be good news!


----------



## Wishing1010

Just said a prayer for you!!! FX you will recover quickly and get your BFP before you know it!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Just said a prayer for you!!! FX you will recover quickly and get your BFP before you know it!!!

that's my plan :-D hehe

:dust:


----------



## MarieMo7

Thinking about you aidensmommy!


----------



## MarieMo7

On another note, one of the ladies in the November babies group just outright corrected the spelling of another of the ladies in the group. Called her out completely.

WHO DOES THAT?
And WHY?

I'm telling you, those ladies are not nice :(
That's why I have my fingers and toes and everything crossed extra hard for all of you, so we can have a bump thread going!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Bad news, tube is blocked :-( but she said to still try this cycle and next because she said it could have spasmed and just looked blocked bcuz she expected the opposite side of my tube to be blocked, if any so I guess there's a small chance but she believes IVF is my option because it hurt SOO bad, like worse than I EVERRR imagined! And I have a very high pain tolerance. Dh and I are balling our eyes out right now :-(. I will come back on and talk more when I'm a little more calm. I just cant believe this :'-(


----------



## MarieMo7

Oh honey...hugs and prayers to you and your family. So, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Bad news, tube is blocked :-( but she said to still try this cycle and next because she said it could have spasmed and just looked blocked bcuz she expected the opposite side of my tube to be blocked, if any so I guess there's a small chance but she believes IVF is my option because it hurt SOO bad, like worse than I EVERRR imagined! And I have a very high pain tolerance. Dh and I are balling our eyes out right now :-(. I will come back on and talk more when I'm a little more calm. I just cant believe this :'-(

Oh no :( :hugs: this doesn't mean it's impossible, so don't give up hope. Rest up and focus on yourself right now. So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## AmySan

Oh no honey!!! I am so so sorry :( don't give up! We hear miracle stories on here every day. Ughhh :( :( <3 <3 tons of hugs and love. We are here for you!


----------



## Jrepp

There are so many ways to unblock a tube naturally, and they should be able to go in and unblock it surgically if needed. Look into castor oil packs. I have heard a lot of women try them and get pregnant.


----------



## confuzion

So sorry aidensmommy. I know it's hard right now, but you guys will pull through this :hugs:


----------



## Jennuuh

So sorry to hear that aidensmommy.. :cry:


----------



## SweetMelodies

So so sorry aidensmommy! You guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## Wishing1010

Look at all of the support, we all care about you and hope for the best for you! We <3 you and are here for you. Come vent or whatever you need to do! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> There are so many ways to unblock a tube naturally, and they should be able to go in and unblock it surgically if needed. Look into castor oil packs. I have heard a lot of women try them and get pregnant.

I actually was just looking into a bunch of natural remedies and this was one of them . My doc said in my case, my chances aren't exactly at 0% for natural pregnancy but its not looking good but anyways she said that if she goes in through lap, it may make me lose my tube completely and then it will def be down to a 0% chance without ivf. I meet with her next month to talk over all our options. She wants to wait and see if I get lucky this cycle before moving forward and I agreed with her on that for now. I am def looking into natural enzymes as well. Also even though it hurt like hell, im going to ask for a repeat hsg in 3 months because it was all clear all the way until the end attaching to my uterus so my surgeon said if that's what I want to try doing, its certainly an option and that she has seen it work after a repeated test. I'm trying to keep my faith still but my heart feels broken and dh cried wayy more than I expected him to, especially in front of the doc and nurse :-(. I knew id cry but he's usually stronger than me emotionally. Hopefully we can figure out something. My uterus looks great though so that's good to know for if I do get lucky 

Thank all of u ladies for ur support through all of this!!! Ive def needed/need u ladies right now..


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am sorry your tube looked blocked. I don't really know much about your story but I am gonna assume that you thought it could be?
I know that you are sad today and that you feel broken.: I don't even know you and I wish I could make it better and give you encouragement. There are no words to make you feel better. 
There are programs, test trials, for IVF in and around certain cities. You and your hubby could look at that. I go to college and use my financial aid left over to save for baby-making bills. I can repay small payments on college loans, but I can't just come up with thousands of dollars. If you have extra time you could go get CPR certified and take up a few babysitting jobs on the weekend if you need to save money for IVF. I took up crocheting so I could make items to sell. I want to tell you to not give up, but it's hard sometimes. If you want it, you can do it with hard work and a little ingenuity. You can even take up donations. I know I would do ANYTHING almost, (except betray my Lord and my hubby) for the chance to have a healthy baby. I am praying for you and your husband. I don't get on these boards, there is only one thread I was on sometimes. If you need to chat or just need to complain, you can find me on Facebook. Angela Tweedle.. Yep, that's my real name.. : ) God bless! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

You all are amazing and I love every last one of you! I probably would have given up if it weren't for having all of you keeping me here on b&b lol. I'm still going to be in the game with u ladies this cycle but wont be getting hopes up to high and after next cycle, dh and I are just going to bd at least once during my fertile time until I get a repeat hsg and hopefully something goes good! I keep getting horrible cramps still and I keep trying to lay on my side hoping it'll absorb/break through the end of my tube lol. It ALMOST wanted to go through all the way but not quite :-\ I really could have had a spasm as my doc said too tho because of how bad it hurt me, I know the rest of my body was very tense. I bled pretty good too. I wasn't expecting anything like it! The things we go through when we want a baby! Hope it worked some secret magic for me!!! FX! Thank u all again


----------



## Megamegan

Finally got a chance to get on here.... I'm so sorry your tube was blocked Aidensmommy :( I think your hubby probably holds in his emotions most of the time (just like mine) and let it go today, and that isn't surprising given what big news it was. I hope you don't have to do IVF and I am glad you're willing to go through with another HSG in a few months. Can they put you under local or general anesthesia for that so you can try to let them unblock the tube without being in so much pain?? Or at least load you up with an IV of painkillers first? Maybe there's some reason they wouldn't, but I'd ask about it. If they can safely push through if it weren't for your pain, I would want to just get rid of the pain. I don't know much about it though. I'm sorry it wasn't the happiest news but I am gonna keep praying for you and hope it all works out way easier than you are expecting <3


----------



## froggyfrog

Im really sorry aidensmommy! But like everyone has said dont give up. It really is amazing the miracles that can happen. And maybe after some natural remedies and a repeat hsg it will be clear. That is good that she thinks you should try this cycle. That means she thinks there is a chance there. :) you guys keep at it. Angie said something the other day that really has stuck in my head. God wouldn't have brought you this far just to let you fail. And like on my signature, for with god nothing is impossible!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Finally got a chance to get on here.... I'm so sorry your tube was blocked Aidensmommy :( I think your hubby probably holds in his emotions most of the time (just like mine) and let it go today, and that isn't surprising given what big news it was. I hope you don't have to do IVF and I am glad you're willing to go through with another HSG in a few months. Can they put you under local or general anesthesia for that so you can try to let them unblock the tube without being in so much pain?? Or at least load you up with an IV of painkillers first? Maybe there's some reason they wouldn't, but I'd ask about it. If they can safely push through if it weren't for your pain, I would want to just get rid of the pain. I don't know much about it though. I'm sorry it wasn't the happiest news but I am gonna keep praying for you and hope it all works out way easier than you are expecting <3

this was actually my exact plan but the pain got so bad that I screamed so they stopped. I tried saying "dont stop!" but I couldn't even talk :-\. But for the next one I plan to ask if they can do general anesthesia so they can try pushing more in then they were able to today. And I found an enzyme that starts with an S that has a very good rate with unblocking tubes. I cant remember the whole name off the top of my head though. Everything HAS to work out eventually!  ugh I feel like crap


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you froggy  

I finally just stopped puking after about 2hrs straight. Its gota be a side affect from the test because I almost never puke. I feel so icky! I keep getting these spasms that dh can actually see just from looking at my belly and he's like "maybe the dye is still trying to dissolve through it and got through!" lol. We shall see what happens.


----------



## aidensmommy1

As for bding, I hope I do O a couple days late incase of that miracle happening only cuz my cervix hurts too much to bd tonight so I'm hoping its better for tomorrow night. Dh and I have both been waiting for 8 days! We are ready! Lol so hopefully my body heals quick...i need a stress reliever!  lol


----------



## Jrepp

So at least there is hope. We will probably be trying again right around the same time. I has a major melt down today and told hubby how I am feeling and just cry. After 2 hours and 4 doctors I got the go ahead for surgery. Apparently my uterus is tipped really far back and a great deal off to the side, but it moves around so it's ok. I have to eat goth for the few days leading up to surgery, bring some gluten free food along for afterwards and have a ton of restrictions. It's going to suck!


----------



## steph_466

I would like to join! Im not sure on my test date as im still waiting for af to arrive. Will be trying my first round of iui + Femara depending on what side I ovulate out of (missing left tube) pretty excited! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Aidensmommy, I hope you are feeling better today!!!! There are many natural remedies out there and am glad you are researching some whole awaiting another HSG. I also hope O waits a couple of days for you, just so you can be comfortable in doing BD again and have a good chance this month. FX FX FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

steph_466 said:


> I would like to join! Im not sure on my test date as im still waiting for af to arrive. Will be trying my first round of iui + Femara depending on what side I ovulate out of (missing left tube) pretty excited! :)

Welcome!! Keep us updated on when you will be testing :) FX for this new method working for you! :)


----------



## RedRose19

Im sorry about the tube hun :( at leastyou have answrrs and its not your uterus or dhs count because those are much harder to cure x good luck with this cycle! If its too sore to bd you could do your own insemination? Lol get dh to ahem into a sterile cup with presed or concieve plus then er sure u know the rest lol,

Af is finally going away! So its time To bd :) just waiting for my opks and concieve plus


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> So at least there is hope. We will probably be trying again right around the same time. I has a major melt down today and told hubby how I am feeling and just cry. After 2 hours and 4 doctors I got the go ahead for surgery. Apparently my uterus is tipped really far back and a great deal off to the side, but it moves around so it's ok. I have to eat goth for the few days leading up to surgery, bring some gluten free food along for afterwards and have a ton of restrictions. It's going to suck!

Ugh, sounds like no fun! I can't wait for you to be past all of this, it's so stressful in your life right now and that does not help TTC! FX that you will be good to go very soon! :)


----------



## RedRose19

Wishing it looks like u ovulated yesterday :)


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> Wishing it looks like u ovulated yesterday :)

I'm not so sure yet, won't believe it until I see a sustained thermal shift :) we did go ahead and BD this morning for good measure :) 

Did you have any lower back pain around O? I have a very dull but def there pain in my lower back (right around my right hip). Just wondering if it's the Clomid :)

And I see that your AF is going away, woohoo! BD!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Yes I did it was so bad I had it on my left! So bad I thought I had a kidney infection, I reckon the estrogen makes everything so sensitive!


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> Yes I did it was so bad I had it on my left! So bad I thought I had a kidney infection, I reckon the estrogen makes everything so sensitive!

That's exactly what mine feels like! I've had kidney infections before but they have always been on both sides! I feel so unwell today, wish I could go home and rest.


----------



## RedRose19

Id say ypur 1 dpo for sure, it takes 48 hours for progesterone to cause a high spike, im not gonna temp this cycle im just gonna go by the opks, its so much calmer lol I think we er pver did it last cycle woth the bd by day 4 my dh was so tired. Gonna just relax this cycle and have sex when we feel like it, and hopefully with the added help of the concieve plus it'll be enough


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> Id say ypur 1 dpo for sure, it takes 48 hours for progesterone to cause a high spike, im not gonna temp this cycle im just gonna go by the opks, its so much calmer lol I think we er pver did it last cycle woth the bd by day 4 my dh was so tired. Gonna just relax this cycle and have sex when we feel like it, and hopefully with the added help of the concieve plus it'll be enough

I hope that works out for you!!! I'm ready for the stress to be over as well. I really hope that you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

RedRose19 said:


> Im sorry about the tube hun :( at leastyou have answrrs and its not your uterus or dhs count because those are much harder to cure x good luck with this cycle! If its too sore to bd you could do your own insemination? Lol get dh to ahem into a sterile cup with presed or concieve plus then er sure u know the rest lol,
> 
> Af is finally going away! So its time To bd :) just waiting for my opks and concieve plus

I actually do this sometimes anyway and he's happy to give me a nice gift in a cup lol. So we may just have to try that. I'm afraid to even check my cp to see if it hurts or anything. :-\. Its probably fine today...i just have to figure out how to take my antibiotics cuz I think they are attributing to me puking and when u have blocked tubes they want u to take them for 10 days so that no infection starts. I think ill have to call for some anti nausea meds.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry about the tube hun :( at leastyou have answrrs and its not your uterus or dhs count because those are much harder to cure x good luck with this cycle! If its too sore to bd you could do your own insemination? Lol get dh to ahem into a sterile cup with presed or concieve plus then er sure u know the rest lol,
> 
> Af is finally going away! So its time To bd :) just waiting for my opks and concieve plus
> 
> I actually do this sometimes anyway and he's happy to give me a nice gift in a cup lol. So we may just have to try that. I'm afraid to even check my cp to see if it hurts or anything. :-\. Its probably fine today...i just have to figure out how to take my antibiotics cuz I think they are attributing to me puking and when u have blocked tubes they want u to take them for 10 days so that no infection starts. I think ill have to call for some anti nausea meds.Click to expand...

Ugh! Stupid nausea needs to leave you alone! Hope you get well soon, I agree that you should call for some anti nausea meds. What Antibiotic do they have you on? Bactrim and Cipro are horrible on my tummy. Get plenty of rest!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing it looks like u ovulated yesterday :)
> 
> I'm not so sure yet, won't believe it until I see a sustained thermal shift :) we did go ahead and BD this morning for good measure :)
> 
> Did you have any lower back pain around O? I have a very dull but def there pain in my lower back (right around my right hip). Just wondering if it's the Clomid :)
> 
> And I see that your AF is going away, woohoo! BD!!!Click to expand...

I think u probably oed yest too but I was going to say maybe today too but u bd'ed so either way, uve got it covered! 

I woke up feeling horrible this a.m (emotionally). I looked in the mirror and thought "you are an infertile woman and will most likely only conceive through IVF". Its so painful to think about! I know it all COULD change but it just sucks knowing there's a good chance it won't change. I may not be on as much for a few days, It'll really just depend on how I'm feeling. My friend who found out she was preggers just recently (the one that upset me bad), she calls this a.m and asks if me her and my other pregnant friend could go to lunch today! She clearly doesn't understand how I feel at all. I def don't want to go to lunch with TWO pregnant women the day after I find out my only tube is blocked. Ugh. Had to vent real quick. This is eating me up inside :'-(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I hope ur surgery goes great and ur healed fast!! That sounds so painful with ur uterus :-(. Its not fair our bodies can do this to us and mess with fertility. I just hope procedures work wonders for us both so we can have our sticky beans in no time. <3 
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing it looks like u ovulated yesterday :)
> 
> I'm not so sure yet, won't believe it until I see a sustained thermal shift :) we did go ahead and BD this morning for good measure :)
> 
> Did you have any lower back pain around O? I have a very dull but def there pain in my lower back (right around my right hip). Just wondering if it's the Clomid :)
> 
> And I see that your AF is going away, woohoo! BD!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think u probably oed yest too but I was going to say maybe today too but u bd'ed so either way, uve got it covered!
> 
> I woke up feeling horrible this a.m (emotionally). I looked in the mirror and thought "you are an infertile woman and will most likely only conceive through IVF". Its so painful to think about! I know it all COULD change but it just sucks knowing there's a good chance it won't change. I may not be on as much for a few days, It'll really just depend on how I'm feeling. My friend who found out she was preggers just recently (the one that upset me bad), she calls this a.m and asks if me her and my other pregnant friend could go to lunch today! She clearly doesn't understand how I feel at all. I def don't want to go to lunch with TWO pregnant women the day after I find out my only tube is blocked. Ugh. Had to vent real quick. This is eating me up inside :'-(Click to expand...

I think it's a good idea to avoid that lunch. Your emotions are rightfully all over the place. You got some news that made you feel like your world was ending, you can be selfish right now and focus on yourself! I know you are going to conceive without IVF, maybe it will just take a bit longer: :) why don't you go shopping or maybe just lay on the couch and watch your fave movies! Make today about you, you deserve it!


----------



## AmySan

I know this probably sounds silly, but if I could just do IVF, I totally would..Having the chances of conceiving so much higher, it seems like it would be so nice! I know there is a lot more to it than that, but, other than being insanely expensive..it is nice to know it exists, too. I'm glad we have the modern medicine we do, unlike I'm sure millions of women years ago. 

Trying not to stress as fertile time approaches...Hate how it is so timed and just going through the motions...trying to keep it fun and relaxed...but, easier said than done. Bought my OPK yesterday, had a blank smiley face at 6dpo yesterday, and a flashing smiley at 7dpo this AM...Mike has a long long day today, isn't a good day for him, he has a late meeting tonight after a chiropractor appt for his neck...We had breakfast on Saturday and were going over our schedules and he just was not thrilled with today being a day we need to BD...but he said 'well we have to, so it will just have to work out'...i don't want him to feel like that...but I guess at the same time I'm glad he does? At least he is trying and I know wants it as much as I do...would be so much easier if we lived together already. Argh. Anyway! 

Then we have my spinal nerve ablation procedure on Thursday that he is taking me to...for my RSD in my foot...Hopefully it goes well...and we are able to BD that day too...apparently we did after my last procedure (I was so drugged up I don't remember lol) Although this one is going to be much more invasive than a simple injection...ick. 

Then Sunday is my birthday....28..yay...ugh..lol. At least having Mike turning 40 in October makes me feel young :) haha. But I hate birthdays...Every birthday for the past 10 years I have spent if not all day, a portion of the day crying. Last year, my ex completely stood me up...told me he was coming over ALL day long...then finally at 8pm, I was ready to kill myself...crying my eyes out...called my mom, who thought I had plans, so went out to a movie and had her phone off - So I went and bought myself a bottle of wine, a cake and sushi...the Japanese people at the sushi place were all hugging me and going off about my ex in Japanese, it was pretty sweet...finally my mom called and was crying too, had me come over and we watched a movie at like 9pm. It was awful. 

So Mike and I are going to go LOOK at rings at Trice on Saturday, and probably go to dinner or something..he asked what I wanted...lol...I said fun baby making sex and flowers or something. 

Anywayyy...I totally don't feel like working today...

Love you girls! Been praying for you aidensmommy and jrepp <3 

Hope everyone is off to a nice morning! Come on 5 o'clock!!

:dust: :hug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, I agree, if I had the money to pay for the IVF, id def do it!! But we don't have it right now. I wish we lived somewhere where it only costs $1000 or something or maybe we will have to move down to Massachusetts to work and get health benefits down there because they cover ivf and ALL fertility procedures 100%. Its a state law that insurance through work has to provide it but that'll be hard to do with my sons father living here..i already know that'd be a huge issue! So ivf being my only choice worries me greatly just because I feel like Itll be forever until we'd be able to afford 15grand at once :-\. Ugh hopefully everything goes better than It looked. 

I didn't know u were having surgery! I must have missed that some how! How long is recovery supposed to be and is it supposed to be bad? I'm not quite sure what that surgery is..ill have to ask Dr google about it..good luck hun!

& that's awesome u and mike are going to look at rings! That's exciting!  I hope you guys have a good day! We all deserve it!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing it looks like u ovulated yesterday :)
> 
> I'm not so sure yet, won't believe it until I see a sustained thermal shift :) we did go ahead and BD this morning for good measure :)
> 
> Did you have any lower back pain around O? I have a very dull but def there pain in my lower back (right around my right hip). Just wondering if it's the Clomid :)
> 
> And I see that your AF is going away, woohoo! BD!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think u probably oed yest too but I was going to say maybe today too but u bd'ed so either way, uve got it covered!
> 
> I woke up feeling horrible this a.m (emotionally). I looked in the mirror and thought "you are an infertile woman and will most likely only conceive through IVF". Its so painful to think about! I know it all COULD change but it just sucks knowing there's a good chance it won't change. I may not be on as much for a few days, It'll really just depend on how I'm feeling. My friend who found out she was preggers just recently (the one that upset me bad), she calls this a.m and asks if me her and my other pregnant friend could go to lunch today! She clearly doesn't understand how I feel at all. I def don't want to go to lunch with TWO pregnant women the day after I find out my only tube is blocked. Ugh. Had to vent real quick. This is eating me up inside :'-(Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's a good idea to avoid that lunch. Your emotions are rightfully all over the place. You got some news that made you feel like your world was ending, you can be selfish right now and focus on yourself! I know you are going to conceive without IVF, maybe it will just take a bit longer: :) why don't you go shopping or maybe just lay on the couch and watch your fave movies! Make today about you, you deserve it!Click to expand...

thank you wishing!  you always find the right words to make me feel a little better. Idk how you do it...lol. I keep just trying to forget about it and trying to tell myself "maybe it was just a spasm from all the pain I was in" but idk. I guess time will tell. Dh stayed home today too and we are just watching tv & laying in bed being lazy. It feels good only I wish we were celebrating instead :-\. FX we will be one day!
How are you feeling? Sorry I haven't been replying much to posts, my hsg was ALLS I could seem to think about! I almost wish I didn't find out but its good I did so I can start enzymes before my repeat hsg and hopefully that'll help. Next time I'm asking for pain meds or general anesthesia because for me the pain was almost unbearable. Its diff for everyone but mostly on whether ur tube is opened or closed or if there's a spasm it can hurt bad too so dont be scared if u ever need one! Lol (FX ull have ur bfp this cycle tho!!!) plus as I was saying to mega, itd be easier for them to possibly push any blockage through if they don't see me in excruciating pain. My doctor actually cried with us after discussing the results...she tried turning her head but when she turned back she had a few tears rolling down and ive never had a doctor cry with me before. That really showed me she is def going to be looking out for my best interest and I'm glad I ended up getting in contact with her because my OB just isn't good in the fertility field, terrific in pregnancy and for annual exams but not for this! I'm grateful I have my original surgeon helping me through this & helping us figure out the next step. She gave me a DVD with my hsg pics on it for it I see a specialist and just for my personal records. I didn't know they did that..


----------



## AmySan

Thanks aidensmommy! I hear ya! 15 grand is crazy! I wish all states were like that :(

It isn't a surgery, per se - I've been getting these spinal injections called lumbar sympathetic nerve blocks - well the last one went horribly wrong and caused a ton of pain and spasms in my thighs - so dr put me back on a light pain medication, the butrans patch - since the other injections all went fine when i was on some form of opiate medication - but I was off of them when I had the last one - so for all of these i am only lightly sedated, but for this one, it is where he will burn a nerve in my spine that is related to my foot, so I won't feel the pain at all or as much afterwards (assuming it all goes well) but this one involves several needles entering the spine, then one needle will burn off something from the nerve - from what i have read it is much more painful than the injections, and given how sore my back was after just 1 needle going in, I'm sure with 5 or so, it'll be very painful - hopefully he uses more sedation for this procedure - they are quick - the injections took about 15 minutes, most of the time spent is him using this xray table to guide the needle to the right spot - but they use some benzodiazapine and fentanyl for the injections, I assume it will be the same for this one. Just hoping my insurance approves it in time - if they don't approve it by tomorrow at noon, have to reschedule :( so FXed they approve it so I can get it over with and not be in pain constantly! RSD/CRPS is the WORST :( It is better than it used to be, since i've had injections - before I was on 210 mg of oxycodone a DAY...which is like 42 percocet - minus the tylenol - it was awful. I still was in and out of the ER with pain, even on that much medication. Praying this nerve ablation really does the trick! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> Thanks aidensmommy! I hear ya! 15 grand is crazy! I wish all states were like that :(
> 
> It isn't a surgery, per se - I've been getting these spinal injections called lumbar sympathetic nerve blocks - well the last one went horribly wrong and caused a ton of pain and spasms in my thighs - so dr put me back on a light pain medication, the butrans patch - since the other injections all went fine when i was on some form of opiate medication - but I was off of them when I had the last one - so for all of these i am only lightly sedated, but for this one, it is where he will burn a nerve in my spine that is related to my foot, so I won't feel the pain at all or as much afterwards (assuming it all goes well) but this one involves several needles entering the spine, then one needle will burn off something from the nerve - from what i have read it is much more painful than the injections, and given how sore my back was after just 1 needle going in, I'm sure with 5 or so, it'll be very painful - hopefully he uses more sedation for this procedure - they are quick - the injections took about 15 minutes, most of the time spent is him using this xray table to guide the needle to the right spot - but they use some benzodiazapine and fentanyl for the injections, I assume it will be the same for this one. Just hoping my insurance approves it in time - if they don't approve it by tomorrow at noon, have to reschedule :( so FXed they approve it so I can get it over with and not be in pain constantly! RSD/CRPS is the WORST :( It is better than it used to be, since i've had injections - before I was on 210 mg of oxycodone a DAY...which is like 42 percocet - minus the tylenol - it was awful. I still was in and out of the ER with pain, even on that much medication. Praying this nerve ablation really does the trick! :hugs:

oh wow, that sounds awful! I hope this one goes better then ur expecting..ugh the things we all have to endure! :-(. Ill be praying for you! And my fingers are def crossed that ur insurance goes through on time! Definitely update!  And again, good luck. Hopefully u just feel the first needle and it just gets easier after that, u never know til ur in there... FX this takes care of it!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp, I hope ur surgery goes great and ur healed fast!! That sounds so painful with ur uterus :-(. Its not fair our bodies can do this to us and mess with fertility. I just hope procedures work wonders for us both so we can have our sticky beans in no time. <3
> :dust:

Thank you. I am an emotional wreck right now and with the timing of my sisters baby shower isn't helping much. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing it looks like u ovulated yesterday :)
> 
> I'm not so sure yet, won't believe it until I see a sustained thermal shift :) we did go ahead and BD this morning for good measure :)
> 
> Did you have any lower back pain around O? I have a very dull but def there pain in my lower back (right around my right hip). Just wondering if it's the Clomid :)
> 
> And I see that your AF is going away, woohoo! BD!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think u probably oed yest too but I was going to say maybe today too but u bd'ed so either way, uve got it covered!
> 
> I woke up feeling horrible this a.m (emotionally). I looked in the mirror and thought "you are an infertile woman and will most likely only conceive through IVF". Its so painful to think about! I know it all COULD change but it just sucks knowing there's a good chance it won't change. I may not be on as much for a few days, It'll really just depend on how I'm feeling. My friend who found out she was preggers just recently (the one that upset me bad), she calls this a.m and asks if me her and my other pregnant friend could go to lunch today! She clearly doesn't understand how I feel at all. I def don't want to go to lunch with TWO pregnant women the day after I find out my only tube is blocked. Ugh. Had to vent real quick. This is eating me up inside :'-(Click to expand...

I personally would call the friend and let them know that while I appreciate the offer for lunch, I am having a hard time emotionally and will not be able to attend. I think if they knew what you were going through they would be a bit more sympathetic. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Amy, I agree, if I had the money to pay for the IVF, id def do it!! But we don't have it right now. I wish we lived somewhere where it only costs $1000 or something or maybe we will have to move down to Massachusetts to work and get health benefits down there because they cover ivf and ALL fertility procedures 100%. Its a state law that insurance through work has to provide it but that'll be hard to do with my sons father living here..i already know that'd be a huge issue! So ivf being my only choice worries me greatly just because I feel like Itll be forever until we'd be able to afford 15grand at once :-\. Ugh hopefully everything goes better than It looked.
> 
> I didn't know u were having surgery! I must have missed that some how! How long is recovery supposed to be and is it supposed to be bad? I'm not quite sure what that surgery is..ill have to ask Dr google about it..good luck hun!
> 
> & that's awesome u and mike are going to look at rings! That's exciting!  I hope you guys have a good day! We all deserve it!!

Here in Colorado, ivf runs between 25 and 30k. Amy, I hope your procedure fixes your ankle. You have been in pain long enough!


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG look at this OPK!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps8538d83b.jpg


----------



## confuzion

Is the light line the control line :shock:


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG yes!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm in shock at how dark this is, I about fell over!!! Lol :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG look at this OPK!
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps8538d83b.jpg

omg i have a feeling maybe u weren't truly oung before and now u are because that is a beautiful positive opk and ive never seen one like that from u!! Omggosshh!! I have such a good feeling for u! I really and truly hope you get it this cycle! I actually just said that to dh because i went "omg yes!!" out loud lol. I'm so excited for u wishing! This is o-some! (awesome haha). I bet ull have a nice rise tomorrow  my opk is a little lighter then urs was yest so unless i have delayed O, ill prob O in the next 3 days. I hope its 3-5 days away because idk if i can bd tonight and want to get at least 2 sessions in before O this cycle. We'll see if its meant to be.. I cant wait for u to be testing! I think clomid will help u greatly!


----------



## confuzion

Haha. I'm so happy for you wishing! Looks like that clomid gave you one strong O! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you so much Aidensmommy and Confuzion!! I'm so happy right now that I can't even stop smiling. You would think I got a BFP by my excitement lol.


----------



## confuzion

Lol aw! I get excited for positive OPKs too! For me they're more exciting than a BFP because they've never let me down!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Thank you so much Aidensmommy and Confuzion!! I'm so happy right now that I can't even stop smiling. You would think I got a BFP by my excitement lol.

lol I'm very excited for u too! I keep smiling and im not very happy but seeing that put a smile on my face. I always pray for u and the other girls. We all have worked so hard and have been through so much that we all deserve it asap! I have the best feeling about this!!!


----------



## AmySan

That is one awesome pee stick wishing!! Yay!! :)

Thank you ladies! And thanks Jrepp! Ugh I talked to the dr's office today :( My insurance denied the frickin procedure :( So i have an appt for Thursday at 1:30...and I asked if I can at least get an injection because my insurance approved that before...I have to wait until tomorrow to find out :( I am so mad! i have been in and out of the hospital for this, I think it is crazy that they denied it!! :( I have been trying to get through work but so close to crying :( I texted my Mom because she has the practice manager's cell # - hoping to get him to help...ugh! :( FXed now they can do SOMETHING for me thursday :( My insurance is crazy... I have cost them hundreds of thousands of dollars because of this RSD, and they won't approve something that could help it...smart..GAH. I love working in insurance, but i fucking hate insurance companies! :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry amy :-(. I hope it all goes through ok. I feel like insurance companies should have to cover everything! It makes me so mad when stuff like that happens!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Geez, Amy! That sucks so bad, it almost makes you wonder why you have insurance in the first place!! I hope they can get you some relief!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry amy!! That really sucks. Its so stupid the stipulations of insurance companies! And wishing that is so freaking awesome! Its so dark! Yay:)!! Tomorrow morning is my iui, and im so excited and si nervous. So by 10 am tomorrow I will officially be in my tww!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo!! Hopefully we can be in the TWW together!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I decided this cycle I will not test until at least 10dpo since I know this cycle is all in gods hands, I need to show more patience plus I dont need to use up all my tests if no bfp! But I really would like to hold out until the day AF is due. I'm usually someone who will test at 5-6dpo JUST INCASE lol so I think waiting an extra 5 days is very good progression for me! Lol  

I'm thinking about bding tonight but am a little nervous. My actually vagina isn't really hurting but I keep getting cramps in my ovary/tube/uterus area. I'm thinking I should give it a try though..i just feel like there will b better odds if I can BD at least twice before O. I feel like the first session would clear out the left over stuff from the test if there any in there lol..fx so hard for a miracle!!


----------



## Wishing1010

If you feel up for it, go ahead Aidensmommy! You can always stop if it hurts or hang in there long enough for DH to do his business :) that's what I did after my lap. First 2 times were painful but I survived!


----------



## steph_466

Still no af ladies.. how often do u test if your late? I tested sunday (af was due saturday) bfn, but I dont know when I ovulated... wait a couple more days?


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing, that is a great test! Did you get enough baby making in?

Amy - that's precisely why I don't much care for insurance companies either.

Steph - I would wait a few days and then take another test if AF hasn't arrived. It's difficult to know that you are late if you don't know when you ovulated, which I found myself when I wasn't temping.

Afm: got a haircut today and spent the evening making myself happy. I painted my toenails (even though I have to take it all off next week), stuck a bunch of butterfly stickers on the wall and did some suduko and word searches. It was great! What do you think of my haircut? I've gone through surgery with long hair and it sucks because they don't let you put it in a ponytail.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmySan

Love your hair J!!! Definitely suits you!!! I hope it goes well, have everything crossed!!

Yes, damn insurance. Waiting now for oh to get home from meeting..I don't want to tell him until after we bd about it..he gets so stressed :( 

Been reading reviews on this ovu watch thing - has anyone heard of or tried it? Can't tell if it is a scam or not by the reviews 

:hug:


----------



## AmySan

Ok, meant ovwatch according to FF - anyone have info on either? Both seem suspicious lol


----------



## AmySan

Grr, so one is ovuview and one ovwatch? So many diff products geez lol


----------



## Jrepp

So fucking pissed right now (and I don't cuss)!! We have probably all seen the I knew it was to good to be true I'm pregnant posts, which are pretty bad when you are having fertility issues...... But quite a few people today (one douche bag in particular) have posted positive pregnancy tests saying they were having a baby......and then saying April fools. I couldn't keep silent anymore and posted a response saying that it was cruel and insensitive to joke about something that so many could only dream of. Fucking assholes!

Back to the butterfly wall I go
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megamegan

Good for you Jrepp, for saying something. I'm sick of it, too. Might as well stay away from FB on April Fools. And I love your butterfly wall and your hair cut :)


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. It was quite liberating toy finally say something! I found the butterfly stickers at the dollar store! I also got solar system planets/stars and dinosaurs and spent the afternoon sticker ing the nursery at my moms house with my nephew. We had a blast!


----------



## Wishing1010

steph_466 said:


> Still no af ladies.. how often do u test if your late? I tested sunday (af was due saturday) bfn, but I dont know when I ovulated... wait a couple more days?

I say test again today! FX for you!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp, you hair is awesome!! The cut suits you very well, so adorable! And the butterfly wall is so awesome as well! Made me smile looking at it! And good for you taking care of yourself and having fun :)

Yeah, I saw some stupid stuff on Facebook Yesterday as well. I work with a bunch of guys but told them all how girls posting that stuff is extremely hurtful to those who cannot conceive. Then, one of my friends who had a still born baby boy at 38 weeks posted the pic below:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps264ff22d.jpg
Then, I was glad someone else cared. 

We BD on (if FF agrees with the other site, yest was O)
O-3, O-2, O. I think we did pretty well, but I guess we could have done more!


----------



## RedRose19

I think that timijg was good, u had a day break so the day of ovulation the spermies would of re built :) I think that was our problem last cycle we did everything day from cd 11 til cd 14 by 14 it was so forced!


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> I think that timijg was good, u had a day break so the day of ovulation the spermies would of re built :) I think that was our problem last cycle we did everything day from cd 11 til cd 14 by 14 it was so forced!

Yeah, and since my DH hasn't been tested yet, the doc wanted us to do it every other day instead of every day just in case his swimmers are low. I feel like we did pretty well this go round!

Do you plan on doing every other day this cycle? We did days 6, 8, 11, 13, 14, 16 this cycle :)


----------



## RedRose19

I think id like to time is so we dtd cd 9, 11, 13, 14, 16 hopefully it would be enough but like I said before I wanna try and keep to when we want to bd rather than forced like last cycle. Im getting my hair done cd 11 so im hoping it gives me a nice confidence boost!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp, you hair is awesome!! The cut suits you very well, so adorable! And the butterfly wall is so awesome as well! Made me smile looking at it! And good for you taking care of yourself and having fun :)
> 
> Yeah, I saw some stupid stuff on Facebook Yesterday as well. I work with a bunch of guys but told them all how girls posting that stuff is extremely hurtful to those who cannot conceive. Then, one of my friends who had a still born baby boy at 38 weeks posted the pic below:
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps264ff22d.jpg
> Then, I was glad someone else cared.
> 
> We BD on (if FF agrees with the other site, yest was O)
> O-3, O-2, O. I think we did pretty well, but I guess we could have done more!

I like that alot!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I love the haircut!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo wishing u oed! I know it! U wait, over the next two days ull FINALLY have those c/h's when u should be seeing them! Yay!!!!! I can't even describe how happy I am! Lol !


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I was just thinking...maybe with how dark ur opk was for you, maybe u had TWO easter eggs pop out! :-D lol FX for u!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, I was just thinking...maybe with how dark ur opk was for you, maybe u had TWO easter eggs pop out! :-D lol FX for u!

Lol, I won't lie that I thought of that for a split second! Hahaha, but will be happy if one egg popped out gets implanted :) 

How are you feeling?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing, I was just thinking...maybe with how dark ur opk was for you, maybe u had TWO easter eggs pop out! :-D lol FX for u!
> 
> Lol, I won't lie that I thought of that for a split second! Hahaha, but will be happy if one egg popped out gets implanted :)
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm feeling better. Still down of course but a little better. Physically I feel alot better but I still keep getting cramps in my tube and spasms which is a little weird but it doesn't hurt as bad. I didn't BD last night because I checked my cp and even that was sore to do so we are going to this am/afternoon. Dh took the rest of the week off ahead of time before the HSG..good thing he did w the results we got. It looks like I MAY be O'ing today. We will see what my opk says around 10-11a.m. FX O waits until at least tomorrow for me. Maybe, just MAYBE a fertilized egg may just slip right through my tube this cycle after the procedure (that's why she told us to still try this month) but we'll see. I def wont be let down or in shock if I dont get a bfp this cycle but at least I can feel a tiny hope for myself this month. You and ur first round if clomid (and hopefully only!) is my excitement in the ttc world this month  really though, since I'm not too excited for me, ive just been getting excited looking at ur chart and stuff lol. I really hope u get it! But u better still come on here and talk to us afterwards! :-D


----------



## RedRose19

My friend was told she had blocked tubes but got pregnant after her hcg :)


----------



## ab75

Hey,can i join please. I'll be testing 6th xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

RedRose19 said:


> My friend was told she had blocked tubes but got pregnant after her hcg :)

ive read MILLIONS of cases like this and it gives me hope but usually ive seen it happen in cases where the woman didn't have a history of scar tissue damage like i have (PIDS) which makes it highly likely to be a true block and not just a spasm. If I never had PIDS or anything, id have alot more hope! I'm holding out some hope though that maybe it will happen this month. If not, I truly think the enzymes might work over a year or so. Just need to get my hands on them! Its called sarropeptase or something like that. FX everything just gets better!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Redrose, also, did ur friend have any past infections or surgeries that put her at risk of scar tissue or fluid bloackage before being told her tubes were blocked? Do u know? There's like a hundred girls ive read stories about but it was years ago when they posted so I cant ask them now and they didn't state it in their posts back then. I wish I could find someone with my exact diagnosis who has a bfp success story posted up somewhere! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm glad you are feeling better today! I hope you can get some BD in!!! FX for you and I have heard many success stories As well, don't give up hope yet!!!! <3 and thanks for the excitement on my part, I'm going to stick with you ladies regardless of BFP or not. I have a feeling I won't see a BFP but won't be too sad as it was out first month on the clomid. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

ab75 said:


> Hey,can i join please. I'll be testing 6th xx

You have been added! FX :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Aidensmommy, how is Aleas doing?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am just in shock still about ur chart wishing! Lol I cant get over it! Just the fact that u oed at a normal time and won't have a 40+ day cycle is very exciting! (I know u know that lol but I'm super excited as well!)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I am just in shock still about ur chart wishing! Lol I cant get over it! Just the fact that u oed at a normal time and won't have a 40+ day cycle is very exciting! (I know u know that lol but I'm super excited as well!)

I'm the happiest and at ease I have been in a long time. Kicking back and praying for my body to give me the best news I could ever receive. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Aidensmommy, how is Aleas doing?!

she's doing good. I just talked to her the other day but we haven't talked much the past month :-(. She has had pretty bad morning sickness from day one of her bfp so I completely understand why she hasn't been up for talking too much. They have to give her fluids through IV throughout her pregnancy due to the puking but she had the same with her last pregnancy & it runs in her family so its not worrisome at all... I wish she'd feel better though. She will once that little bundle of joy comes out!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I am just in shock still about ur chart wishing! Lol I cant get over it! Just the fact that u oed at a normal time and won't have a 40+ day cycle is very exciting! (I know u know that lol but I'm super excited as well!)
> 
> I'm the happiest and at ease I have been in a long time. Kicking back and praying for my body to give me the best news I could ever receive. :)Click to expand...

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Aidensmommy, how is Aleas doing?!
> 
> she's doing good. I just talked to her the other day but we haven't talked much the past month :-(. She has had pretty bad morning sickness from day one of her bfp so I completely understand why she hasn't been up for talking too much. They have to give her fluids through IV throughout her pregnancy due to the puking but she had the same with her last pregnancy & it runs in her family so its not worrisome at all... I wish she'd feel better though. She will once that little bundle of joy comes out!Click to expand...

Oh no, poor thing!!! Glad she is getting help for it!!! Hopefully she feels better and doesn't have to feel like this the whole pregnancy.


----------



## RedRose19

Thats how I felt wishing, normally I have cyckes anything from 35 days to 78! Itsmcrazy!


----------



## Wishing1010

RedRose19 said:


> Thats how I felt wishing, normally I have cyckes anything from 35 days to 78! Itsmcrazy!

Wow, mine were never that long, thank goodness! But I am glad Clomid is making you regular now! Easier to time BD! :dust:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry change of test date! It will be the 6th. AF is due on the 5th not 7th. Doh x


----------



## Wishing1010

UniqueBeauty said:


> Sorry change of test date! It will be the 6th. AF is due on the 5th not 7th. Doh x

Updated! FX!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ok guys. Im home from my iui. We had 7 million sperm put in my uterus!!! Such a high number compared to the past! We will bd later today just to add some extra!!


----------



## MarieMo7

froggyfrog said:


> Ok guys. Im home from my iui. We had 7 million sperm put in my uterus!!! Such a high number compared to the past! We will bd later today just to add some extra!!

Woohoo! Come on little swimmers! \\:D/


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp, you hair is awesome!! The cut suits you very well, so adorable! And the butterfly wall is so awesome as well! Made me smile looking at it! And good for you taking care of yourself and having fun :)
> 
> Yeah, I saw some stupid stuff on Facebook Yesterday as well. I work with a bunch of guys but told them all how girls posting that stuff is extremely hurtful to those who cannot conceive. Then, one of my friends who had a still born baby boy at 38 weeks posted the pic below:
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps264ff22d.jpg
> Then, I was glad someone else cared.
> 
> We BD on (if FF agrees with the other site, yest was O)
> O-3, O-2, O. I think we did pretty well, but I guess we could have done more!

I love that picture! I kind of want to steal it, but I think at this point it would be overkill. I have received a lot of support on my Facebook post though, which makes me feel like I'm not the only one sick of it. 

I think your timing is perfect! I always feel like we could do more too, but it seems to be enough to concieve anyways.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing, I was just thinking...maybe with how dark ur opk was for you, maybe u had TWO easter eggs pop out! :-D lol FX for u!
> 
> Lol, I won't lie that I thought of that for a split second! Hahaha, but will be happy if one egg popped out gets implanted :)
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling better. Still down of course but a little better. Physically I feel alot better but I still keep getting cramps in my tube and spasms which is a little weird but it doesn't hurt as bad. I didn't BD last night because I checked my cp and even that was sore to do so we are going to this am/afternoon. Dh took the rest of the week off ahead of time before the HSG..good thing he did w the results we got. It looks like I MAY be O'ing today. We will see what my opk says around 10-11a.m. FX O waits until at least tomorrow for me. Maybe, just MAYBE a fertilized egg may just slip right through my tube this cycle after the procedure (that's why she told us to still try this month) but we'll see. I def wont be let down or in shock if I dont get a bfp this cycle but at least I can feel a tiny hope for myself this month. You and ur first round if clomid (and hopefully only!) is my excitement in the ttc world this month  really though, since I'm not too excited for me, ive just been getting excited looking at ur chart and stuff lol. I really hope u get it! But u better still come on here and talk to us afterwards! :-DClick to expand...

I hope this doesn't sound insensitive, but with this hsg results and the pain it brought, does the doctor think a repeat hsg with some pain killers could completely unblock the tube? I know how you feel from having the sis, and I had 2 LOL! It will get better, but your cervix is probably going to take quite a few days. Mine didn't close up until like a week after ovulation (which was a week after the procedure)



ab75 said:


> Hey,can i join please. I'll be testing 6th xx

Welcome



froggyfrog said:


> Ok guys. Im home from my iui. We had 7 million sperm put in my uterus!!! Such a high number compared to the past! We will bd later today just to add some extra!!

Wholly sperm-oli! That's a lot of swimmers who successfully made it to the uterus. Can I ask why you had to do an IUI? Really, I'm just a curiously nosy person.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well dh has a a low sc. He was averaging about 3 million 33% motility. He was on clomid for about 6 months and it didn't help. So he has been off of clomid for two months and started taking a supplement called horny goat weed. We decided we will still do iuis because it only takes one, and with them put directly into my uterus it makes the trip less stressful for them. Our first iui was 3 mill with 33 % motility, so 1 mill was put in me, last month was 24 mill with 6 mill mobile and now this month was 20 mill with 7 mill mobile. So I think the horny goat weed is actually benefiting him more than the clomid!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck froggy! I am out really doing stuff moving around ALOT for the first time after the procedure and my uterus area is hurting pretty bad...idk if this is normal. I am on antibiotics. I'm getting a little worried so I'm going to call the doc if it doesn't go away. 
Jrepp, did u have cramps/shooting pains in ur uterus/ovary area for a couple days after yours?


----------



## BebVern

Looks like I'm out already guys. BFN this morning at 13dpo and spotting has started. :( Better luck next cycle for me I guess.

Good luck to all the rest of you ladies! Hope this is your month.


----------



## froggyfrog

Im sorry your in so much pain aidensmommy. I dont remember it hurting that bad after my hsg. Maybe you should call your dr


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Im sorry your in so much pain aidensmommy. I dont remember it hurting that bad after my hsg. Maybe you should call your dr

were ur tubes blocked at all? I saw a whole bunch of women on a thread describing what I felt and most of them had blocked tubes (at least at the beginning) and then the ones with no blockage had a good experience...not mine at all! :-(. Dye did struggle at first n then started moving slow and just wouldn't make it through to my uterus so it did look like it broke through some stuff but didn't clear my tube from the looks of it but yea I'm wondering if the pain is from what was unblocked maybe...idk. This is CD 10 and it was done CD 8 so if its not better by tomorrow I'm going to call..unless it gets worse before then of course. Fxed that doesn't happen! Ugh this is all a nightmare. Ill get through it. I know I will.


----------



## froggyfrog

Nobi didn't have blockage, but it had a hard time coming out of my left side. She had to push it through. I remember that it hurt really bad and I could hear ger say oh its not coming out of the left side ill try it again, and bam it came out. I bled that whole day with lots if tissue in my blood. But yours is probably different. And you will get through this! Its just a stepping stone! You got one more step over with.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Nobi didn't have blockage, but it had a hard time coming out of my left side. She had to push it through. I remember that it hurt really bad and I could hear ger say oh its not coming out of the left side ill try it again, and bam it came out. I bled that whole day with lots if tissue in my blood. But yours is probably different. And you will get through this! Its just a stepping stone! You got one more step over with.

yes the blockages are veryyy painful! Ugh. But I am willing to do another one if it'll help. My doc said that's one of my options if I csnt so ivf right now (which I can't) but we didn't really discuss the next steps too much. Ill have an appt in a month to talk with her about the options. I know it'll be okay sometime. I just stinks knowing I cant have it now. I guess I have to be patient...darn it! Lol :-( 
my lower back is hurting a little, did you have this at all froggy? I'm someone who gets alot if kidney infections and that's kinda what it feels like at times :-\. Hoping the antibiotics are doing their job inside me!! I'm still having brown stuff come out too (guessing dried up blood) did u have this 2 days later? There's not much at all today but still there...


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck froggy! I am out really doing stuff moving around ALOT for the first time after the procedure and my uterus area is hurting pretty bad...idk if this is normal. I am on antibiotics. I'm getting a little worried so I'm going to call the doc if it doesn't go away.
> Jrepp, did u have cramps/shooting pains in ur uterus/ovary area for a couple days after yours?

I had really really really bad cramps for about a week, to where I was taking tramadol to get through the day. I also bled for about 4-5 days too.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry beb :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck froggy! I am out really doing stuff moving around ALOT for the first time after the procedure and my uterus area is hurting pretty bad...idk if this is normal. I am on antibiotics. I'm getting a little worried so I'm going to call the doc if it doesn't go away.
> Jrepp, did u have cramps/shooting pains in ur uterus/ovary area for a couple days after yours?
> 
> I had really really really bad cramps for about a week, to where I was taking tramadol to get through the day. I also bled for about 4-5 days too.Click to expand...

ok this makes me feel much better that someone I actually talk to has had the same experience. Ive seen women on other threads say they had pain but never said if it turned out to be normal or not. Thank u! I really can't believe the things we have to put our bodies through! Its all worth it for a little bundle of joy though!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I think I will be O'ing a lil late or at least not until CD12, I hope anyways...my opk was still pretty light today and it usually gets darker as it gets closer and I've gotten pretty good with guestimating from the shade of it  so we should be able to bd on time just incase. I wasn't able to again earlier because of my cramps and sharp pains but I'm going to suck it up tonight and do it lol I make it sound like a chore. Its not like that tho, id love to do it, I'm just a little scared I guess lol...ill make it! 
my mother in law said the dreaded "relax, it'll happen when you stop trying so hard" words and i was like well if I had both my tubes and no blockage to my remaining one, maybe that'd work but in our case, the harder we try and the more I do, the quicker it'll happen for us and I let her know nicely how much we hate that dreaded word...i just couldn't handle hearing it anymore! Its not just her, my mom says it all the time too but neither have ever struggled to get pregnant so they don't get it. Thank god for u ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I hear the same stuff, Aidensmommy... And i feel that if it was going to happen by just relaxing, it would have happened for all of us by now. Sometimes, we have to intervene with medicine or procedures. It doesn't mean that it's not meant to be, just means we have to try harder to get what's meant for us :) 

It will happen, don't give up :)


----------



## froggyfrog

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/the-...to-a-friend-trying-to-conceive_b_3443976.html

I emailed this link to my mom and asked her to email it to the rest of my family. People don't really understand What words hurt. So maybe try to share this with the people you surround yourself with so they can make an effort to not say these hurtful things


----------



## aidensmommy1

Froogy thank u for that! I'm having my family and pregnant friends read that. It made me cry reading some of it. I am so damn emotional, I truly do feel like I'm grieving the loss of a loved one as that article stated. Being told u are probably infertile just made me feel like I had lost a huge part of me. I'm trying to be more positive about it but it still just eats at me at least once every 20-30mins or less. I wish this feeling would just leave my body! Thanks again for that link..I think it'll come in handy for me


----------



## froggyfrog

Your welcome. I really liked it too. I have another article about what life is like for people suffering infertility I can share if you would like


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am very pleased to say that I was able to bd tonight and it didn't even hurt lol so lets see if I fall in that huge miracle group of women who get a bfp after being told their tubes were blocked after their hsg  I kno we will get the bding done and the rest is left in gods hands . My dad always said I was a miracle baby, a true gift from god (I will tell u all the story soon..its amazing) anyways, so maybe ill get my gift from god as well  
As I'm laying here propped up with a pillow, my ovary area is cramping pretty bad...im guessing just pressure after bding. Oh well, it was worth it lol 
:dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Awesome!!!! if you were able to handle it tonught then maybe as you get closer to o it will be even easier!


----------



## Jrepp

So, I'm up to like 63 pregnant Facebook friends. That's like a tenth of the people that I have gone to school with or worked with at some point or another. :( I'll join them soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Awesome!!!! if you were able to handle it tonught then maybe as you get closer to o it will be even easier!

I should O anywhere from tomorrow on ...hopefully more like CD 12-14 but usually its no later than CD 12. At least I got one session in but plan to for at least the next 3 nights as well. FX this some how works!! :-D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> So, I'm up to like 63 pregnant Facebook friends. That's like a tenth of the people that I have gone to school with or worked with at some point or another. :( I'll join them soon.

ugh I hear u! I dont even go on FB anymore and I think its partially because I can't handle it all! But that's how it is with the people I talk to on the phone or in real life too so pregnant friends are everywhere! We will join them sometime, hopefully soon! It bothers me to see all the pregnancy posts and the calls I get, etc, but if you or wishing or the other ladies on here got a bfp, id be so happy! The difference is I KNOW what u all have gone through and how long and hard we have all been trying so itd be extremely exciting news to me If one of u girls got ur bfp but for all my friends "accidents" its hard to get excited over :-(. I never thought id feel that way about a friend getting pregnant! I try not to but I can't help it! Hopefully u'll have 64 pregnant ppl on FB soon and u can be that Lucky #64 on there  fingers are always crossed for u!!


----------



## iBeach

....this is my second time here this week.
I have bad stomach virus and I literally vomit every 6-10 minutes ( sorry, gross I know):cry: for past 2 days....Im exhausted....

I received a lot of IV fluids, antibiotics, anti-nausea...etc... but it is not getting better. 

AF is due around 9th or so....this month sure flies by....


----------



## Jrepp

I hope you feel better ibeach


----------



## Wishing1010

So, I got crosshairs today but they are the day before my awesome OPK. If it doesn't change soon, I'm going to override. 

I'm sorry, Jrepp. :( I deleted off most people I know for that reason...I even had one girl posting about how she took the morning after pill and will it cause her to bleed or is she miscarrying? She apparently uses the morning after pill as birth control instead of emergency contraceptive. She purposely has sex with out protection then takes the pills. Well, she already has had 4 kids and is now pregnant again, another oops with an unknown father. Argh! Sorry, got off subject!!! But I know you will join your pg friends on there soon :)

Ibeach, I hope you feel better soon! I'm sorry you are so sick! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> So, I got crosshairs today but they are the day before my awesome OPK. If it doesn't change soon, I'm going to override.
> 
> I'm sorry, Jrepp. :( I deleted off most people I know for that reason...I even had one girl posting about how she took the morning after pill and will it cause her to bleed or is she miscarrying? She apparently uses the morning after pill as birth control instead of emergency contraceptive. She purposely has sex with out protection then takes the pills. Well, she already has had 4 kids and is now pregnant again, another oops with an unknown father. Argh! Sorry, got off subject!!! But I know you will join your pg friends on there soon :)
> 
> Ibeach, I hope you feel better soon! I'm sorry you are so sick! :hugs:

I had a feeling ud get c/h's today. Sometimes FF will just do that after 3 temps rise in a row but I believe the day after tomorrow would be the day itd correct itself, if it does. I like to wait as long as possible before overriding FF (ive only actually needed to once) lol anyways, jus wanted to let u kno incase u want to wait two days and see if it corrects itself .

wishing, looking at ur past charts, u have never had a rise like this! I am so excited! Yay! :-D


----------



## Wishing1010

I know!! It's like I'm working for once!!! Lol :)

And I decided to leave it, as it's only one day diff. I can deal with that :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I know!! It's like I'm working for once!!! Lol :)
> 
> And I decided to leave it, as it's only one day diff. I can deal with that :)

yeah I think uve got it covered either way!  this is very exciting...i can feel a bfp for u in my bones! Seriously, I have the best feeling for u in the world! I CAN NOT WAIT FOR TEST TIME!!! Lol . 

I'm hoping my temp goes back down tomorrow and I dont O until tomorrow or a couple days after. It didn't rise up much so I have a good feeling it'll probably go back down a little  but if it does just keep going up and my opk is positive today, at least we got to bd last night. I just want to be able to bd at least once more before O . We'll see.


----------



## Jrepp

I think it will change if your temps high tomorrow


----------



## Wishing1010

FX Aidensmommy that you get Plenty of bd in before O! :) and thanks for the support, I really appreciate it! <3

Thanks, Jrepp! I am sure the one day won't hurt if it doesn't change. I know when my OPK was +. :)


----------



## Megamegan

Wishing, lovely chart you have going there :) How exciting!

AFM, I'm on CD 10 today which means I'll O in 3 or 4 days. I told hubby last night about SMEP, because he was insisting that we needed to "make a baby" every single day (he would love that plan, lol) and I had to explain why we needed to wait a day. I'm not really worried about it being too planned or him getting performance anxiety- I guess this is the one time it's a good thing he really likes to DTD- so I decided this month we are following SMEP the best we can. Since I'm pretty sure we just haven't been doing enough BD in the past months at the right times. He wants a baby so bad, he will do this.

Has anyone here tried royal jelly? I have been getting used to the taste. I'm only taking it once in the morning before my breakfast, so far I haven't noticed a difference with energy levels, but I'm also still drinking coffee so I don't know if I can tell with the two mixed... but either way I hope it's making my eggs nice and strong. I told DH about it last night, about how the queen bee lays 2000 eggs per day, and he said "But you're not a bee, you already have all your eggs" .... lol. Smarty pants. Even if we get pregnant this cycle, he won't believe my supplements had anything to do with it, it will all be because of his magic sperm. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> FX Aidensmommy that you get Plenty of bd in before O! :) and thanks for the support, I really appreciate it! <3
> 
> Thanks, Jrepp! I am sure the one day won't hurt if it doesn't change. I know when my OPK was +. :)

that it was!!  I just keep going over ur charts over and over and I feel like ur body wasn't fully O'ing before, like especially the last cycle that was only 30 days long, that kinda looks annovulatory to me because it just goes pretty much straight across without much of a rise, u kno? or if there was ovulation it probably just wasn't strong at all. That's part of why I'm so excited..i feel like ur ovary got a nice wake up call this cycle!  I know u started vaginal temping too but since uve still never really had an O shift of that much...i dont think. I feel like ur ovary popped out that golden egg this cycle  hehe. I'm happy u started something great for you this cycle so Ive had something new and exciting to keep my mind off of my own problems lol <3 
I'm very bored right now. Just walked aiden to school and now stuck in the house for a couple hrs until dh gets home (we share a car right now). I really wish I went and grabbed that scrap booking stuff but kept saying "ill go tomorrow..." lol I will go today!  then I won't be wishing for the supplies next time I'm stuck in the house. Sorry I'm rambling on...u guys are the only ones I want to talk to right now. As I said yest, I feel so happy when one of u get ur BFP's and I want u all to get them but with my friends I grew up with its just hard to be excited. I feel like I have no friends right now because the 2 I talked to about EVERYTHING are pregnant and I do talk to them (we have been friends foreverrr) but ive been trying to keep it to a minimum while all these emotions run through me. What are the odds, the same month they both get their BFP's, I am told Its not likely I can have any more babies naturally...i cant seem to wrap my head around the fact that all this had to happen at once! Awe well, ill get over it. Alright ill stop chatting ur ears off for now  
Baby dust to every last one of u girls!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Wishing, lovely chart you have going there :) How exciting!
> 
> AFM, I'm on CD 10 today which means I'll O in 3 or 4 days. I told hubby last night about SMEP, because he was insisting that we needed to "make a baby" every single day (he would love that plan, lol) and I had to explain why we needed to wait a day. I'm not really worried about it being too planned or him getting performance anxiety- I guess this is the one time it's a good thing he really likes to DTD- so I decided this month we are following SMEP the best we can. Since I'm pretty sure we just haven't been doing enough BD in the past months at the right times. He wants a baby so bad, he will do this.
> 
> Has anyone here tried royal jelly? I have been getting used to the taste. I'm only taking it once in the morning before my breakfast, so far I haven't noticed a difference with energy levels, but I'm also still drinking coffee so I don't know if I can tell with the two mixed... but either way I hope it's making my eggs nice and strong. I told DH about it last night, about how the queen bee lays 2000 eggs per day, and he said "But you're not a bee, you already have all your eggs" .... lol. Smarty pants. Even if we get pregnant this cycle, he won't believe my supplements had anything to do with it, it will all be because of his magic sperm. :haha:

lol that's too funny "but your not a bee.." haha. I haven't tried it yet but probably will give it a try in a few months after I've been taking enzymes for a bit for my tube. Do u just eat royal jelly by itself? Ive always thought it was a pill lol. 
good luck and fx dhs "magic sperm" do the trick this month! Lol


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't tried royal jelly, but I have heard it tastes horrible.

Video update coming later today, but I had my shots today. My doctor said that she doesn't think endometriosis is a problem and doesn't believe my tubes are an issue. She really thinks that it is an antibody/implantation issue. She did however say that if the tube is damaged they will have to take both of them out if they can't be repaired :( that would mean ivf for sure


----------



## Wishing1010

Aidensmommy, I believe you are correct about my charts and O. I think I actually popped out an egg this month! Never felt like this before :)

I'm sorry you have no one you can personally speak with regarding everything you are going through, but glad you are here with us! We will always read what you have to say, even if you just want to vent! Scrap booking sounds like fun. I may do this if I ever give birth :) 

Women get pregnant naturally with your same condition, so you shouldn't lose any hope! :)



Jrepp, I'm sorry that you could possibly lose your tubes and have to have IVF. I hope this is not the case by any means, but pray you get your sticky bean by whatever means necessary! FX for you!!


----------



## mckpedro

I'm Here 1dpo CD30, will take a test on Easter April 20th!
come on BFP for ALL US LADIES!!

:happydance: :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mckpedro said:


> I'm Here 1dpo CD30, will take a test on Easter April 20th!
> come on BFP for ALL US LADIES!!
> 
> :happydance: :hugs:
> :dust:

You have been added. FX!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

In response to the royal jelly... you can buy capsules, but the purest and most direct way to take it is to have a spoonful of it. I bought some that is mixed with honey, for some reason I don't remember. Anyway I mixed it up a bunch and I take a spoonful (a little thicker than peanut butter...), take a sip of water, and immediately drink or eat something else. I can't stand the taste lingering in my mouth. It's just reeeeeeally sweet and thick. But it really is supposed to be very good for you. So, I'm sticking to it for now. Like I said, each day it bothers me less and less.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I haven't tried royal jelly, but I have heard it tastes horrible.
> 
> Video update coming later today, but I had my shots today. My doctor said that she doesn't think endometriosis is a problem and doesn't believe my tubes are an issue. She really thinks that it is an antibody/implantation issue. She did however say that if the tube is damaged they will have to take both of them out if they can't be repaired :( that would mean ivf for sure

jrepp, I am so sorry. I feel ur pain. My doc told me if I do ivf, they'd remove the tube because there can be fluid in the tubes that can leak to and harm the fetus/embryo. I'm guessing that what your doctor is talking about (I'm not good w many medical terms). I will pray for you everytime I pray for myself. I hope and pray you do not have to go through that! Is IVF something you can do right now if you have to? I'm crying for u right now, I know exactly how ur feeling. It breaks my heart :-(. I'm sorry hunny. Hopefully everything will go much better than expected! What made them think this was the issue now?


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my bff who's pregnancy I CAN deal with right now, she just just gave me 7 clearblue dye test opks and one clearblue digi hpt  anyways, I did one of my rite aid opks and a clearblue just to see and my rite aid ones seem to have a better sensitivity from how much lighter the clearblue one came out but my rite aid one is ALMOST positive so I should expect O in the next 2 days  makes me happy knowing I have at least one more night to bd before O occurs. FX sooooo tight this all ends in a huge blessing!  I would be completely amazed! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> So my bff who's pregnancy I CAN deal with right now, she just just gave me 7 clearblue dye test opks and one clearblue digi hpt  anyways, I did one of my rite aid opks and a clearblue just to see and my rite aid ones seem to have a better sensitivity from how much lighter the clearblue one came out but my rite aid one is ALMOST positive so I should expect O in the next 2 days  makes me happy knowing I have at least one more night to bd before O occurs. FX sooooo tight this all ends in a huge blessing!  I would be completely amazed! FX!

That's awesome!!! Free sticks and almost positive OPK! Bd bd bd bd!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## iBeach

Can you add me for the 9th?:thumbup: Thanks


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome Aidensmommy (what are your ladies real names? Mine is Jessica). It's weird how the different tests are different sensitivities for different people. 

Ivf is not something we can afford right now, who has 30k just laying around? I am really praying it doesn't come down to that and that the fertility doctor is just being thorough. I do have a backup plan to get some things that I can auction off and try to raise the money to have one round at least. I just really don't want to lose my lady bits and pieces.


----------



## Wishing1010

iBeach said:


> Can you add me for the 9th?:thumbup: Thanks

Added! :dust:


----------



## missink2014

hi ladies quick update ill be testing first thing in the morning as long as af stays away, no sign of her yet. Will keep you updated Fx . sorry to hear about your tube aidens mommy1.


----------



## Wishing1010

:dust:
FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> That's awesome Aidensmommy (what are your ladies real names? Mine is Jessica). It's weird how the different tests are different sensitivities for different people.
> 
> Ivf is not something we can afford right now, who has 30k just laying around? I am really praying it doesn't come down to that and that the fertility doctor is just being thorough. I do have a backup plan to get some things that I can auction off and try to raise the money to have one round at least. I just really don't want to lose my lady bits and pieces.

yeah I def hear u on that! I definitely don't have the money either but figured id ask ur situation with that. If I had the money, id do it in a heartbeat! If only... I read that vitex can actually take care of harmful fluids in the tubes and also the enzymes can help with that as well. Even if u dont need ur tubes removed (which I truly feel you won't! FX!) then you'll still have had those enzymes in ur system to help prevent further problems and to reduce existing problems, u know? I'm not trying to tell u what to do by any means, just trying to give u some ideas u could talk to ur doc about to see if maybe it'll help u. The enzymes help with both scar tissue and fluid build it. Anyways, I'm praying none of this is even something you even have to worry about but to avoid future complications, they could maybe work for u...idk, ud know best for you  good luck hun <3

Oh and my name is Mary btw, its nice to officially meet u by real name


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> hi ladies quick update ill be testing first thing in the morning as long as af stays away, no sign of her yet. Will keep you updated Fx . sorry to hear about your tube aidens mommy1.

good luck!! I hope u kick this month off to a good start!! Have u tested at all yet? Cant remember..post a pic!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thats awesome aidensmommy! get lots of bding in!


----------



## Wishing1010

I have a weird name lol 
Kenna :)


----------



## confuzion

Weird? I love your name. Now I'm thinking to steal it for my future daughter if I'm lucky enough to have one :haha:

My name is Sarah. BORING. There's like a million Sarahs out there lol.

EDIT: there's a heck of a lot more than a million :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Wishing1010

So we have a Mary, Jessica, and Sarah! :) easy to remember names!

I was supposed to be a boy (actually was thought to have been twins at first as well, I'm a clomid baby!) and my parents were shocked when I came out a girl lol. Apparently I never got in a position where the doc could tell with certainty. Anyhow, I was supposed to be Ken Jr. But got made into Kenna once they found me to be a girl. :)


----------



## confuzion

haha aww did your daddy get his ken jr.?

Funny you're a clomid baby that will be having your own clomid baby :happydance:

I don't think I would name a boy after my husband. His name is boring too :haha:. Michael. I think I would maybe take a _version_ of his name. I like always liked the Russain Mikhail.


----------



## aidensmommy1

confuzion said:


> Weird? I love your name. Now I'm thinking to steal it for my future daughter if I'm lucky enough to have one :haha:
> 
> My name is Sarah. BORING. There's like a million Sarahs out there lol.
> 
> EDIT: there's a heck of a lot more than a million :haha: :dohh:

my best friends name is Sarah


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I have a weird name lol
> Kenna :)

I love ur name  its very unique and pretty!


----------



## confuzion

aw that's nice :) yeah I know lots of Sarahs.


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> haha aww did your daddy get his ken jr.?
> 
> Funny you're a clomid baby that will be having your own clomid baby :happydance:
> 
> I don't think I would name a boy after my husband. His name is boring too :haha:. Michael. I think I would maybe take a _version_ of his name. I like always liked the Russain Mikhail.

No, they moved to another weird name: Kolton. 

:)

I love that name, it's very unique!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I love unique but not too out there names. You and your brothers names are perfect.


----------



## Jrepp

I was a twin as well. I had a twin brother. My mom was in a car accident when she was 6 months along and lost him though.


----------



## froggyfrog

Im chelsey :)


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies, im still late, probably gonna test tomorrow again, (bfn on sunday) maybe ill get something. This if not pregnant will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years :S.

Okay so on a different note. I have a weird question. Has anyone considered traveling to get ivf done? I know here in Canada dental is crazy expensive and Ive seen people travel to mexcio for dental work and a holiday and still save a ton of money. And on of my girl friends moms was going to have a surgery done in mexico she has ovarian cancer and it wasnt covered and it was again going to be way cheaper in Mexico again. So has anyone ever looking in to a like a fertility trip?? 

Any thoughts ladies. I simply cant imagine paying such crazy amounts :( Its 15,000 each time here...


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> Hey ladies, im still late, probably gonna test tomorrow again, (bfn on sunday) maybe ill get something. This if not pregnant will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years :S.
> 
> Okay so on a different note. I have a weird question. Has anyone considered traveling to get ivf done? I know here in Canada dental is crazy expensive and Ive seen people travel to mexcio for dental work and a holiday and still save a ton of money. And on of my girl friends moms was going to have a surgery done in mexico she has ovarian cancer and it wasnt covered and it was again going to be way cheaper in Mexico again. So has anyone ever looking in to a like a fertility trip??
> 
> Any thoughts ladies. I simply cant imagine paying such crazy amounts :( Its 15,000 each time here...

I am thinking about moving to Massachusetts. If u have insurance through work there, its the law that they have to pay for ALL fertility treatments. Also I heard taking a trip to Iran is $1000 instead of 15-30grand. I wasn't sure if u meant to move somewhere or just travel for the procedure so I figured I'd throw out both options I know of . There are also 14 other states in the US that have to pay for fertility treatment through work insurance but I'm unaware of them off the top of my head, I'm sure google can tell you though  good luck and baby dust!!!

Also, if u haven't tested since Sunday, there's a good chance a bfp may pop up tomorrow  FX for u! Then u even have to worry about ivf! :dust:


----------



## steph_466

aidensmommy1 said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im still late, probably gonna test tomorrow again, (bfn on sunday) maybe ill get something. This if not pregnant will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years :S.
> 
> Okay so on a different note. I have a weird question. Has anyone considered traveling to get ivf done? I know here in Canada dental is crazy expensive and Ive seen people travel to mexcio for dental work and a holiday and still save a ton of money. And on of my girl friends moms was going to have a surgery done in mexico she has ovarian cancer and it wasnt covered and it was again going to be way cheaper in Mexico again. So has anyone ever looking in to a like a fertility trip??
> 
> Any thoughts ladies. I simply cant imagine paying such crazy amounts :( Its 15,000 each time here...
> 
> I am thinking about moving to Massachusetts. If u have insurance through work there, its the law that they have to pay for ALL fertility treatments. Also I heard taking a trip to Iran is $1000 instead of 15-30grand. I wasn't sure if u meant to move somewhere or just travel for the procedure so I figured I'd throw out both options I know of . There are also 14 other states in the US that have to pay for fertility treatment through work insurance but I'm unaware of them off the top of my head, I'm sure google can tell you though  good luck and baby dust!!!
> 
> Also, if u haven't tested since Sunday, there's a good chance a bfp may pop up tomorrow  FX for u! Then u even have to worry about ivf! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I meant travel, but thats really interesting that it is covered in certain states too!

Testing tomorrow afternoon (working nightshift tonight) bought some of those cheap tests today!


----------



## Jennuuh

steph_466 said:


> Hey ladies, im still late, probably gonna test tomorrow again, (bfn on sunday) maybe ill get something. This if not pregnant will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years :S.
> 
> Okay so on a different note. I have a weird question. Has anyone considered traveling to get ivf done? I know here in Canada dental is crazy expensive and Ive seen people travel to mexcio for dental work and a holiday and still save a ton of money. And on of my girl friends moms was going to have a surgery done in mexico she has ovarian cancer and it wasnt covered and it was again going to be way cheaper in Mexico again. So has anyone ever looking in to a like a fertility trip??
> 
> Any thoughts ladies. I simply cant imagine paying such crazy amounts :( Its 15,000 each time here...

*Steph* - I've considered going to Sweden for IVF. There's this blog I read, she went there I believe two or three times for IVF treatment. I know you're not supposed to post links, but you can look up my Sweden IVF on google and it should take you to her story. If you email her, she'll give you more information as well. It just might take her a little time to get back with you. I would still consider it, 100%.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I was a twin as well. I had a twin brother. My mom was in a car accident when she was 6 months along and lost him though.

Whoa that's crazy! I think my sibling was a natural loss early on. Crazy to think we could have had twin siblings! Would have changed our whole lives.


----------



## steph_466

Jennuuh said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im still late, probably gonna test tomorrow again, (bfn on sunday) maybe ill get something. This if not pregnant will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years :S.
> 
> Okay so on a different note. I have a weird question. Has anyone considered traveling to get ivf done? I know here in Canada dental is crazy expensive and Ive seen people travel to mexcio for dental work and a holiday and still save a ton of money. And on of my girl friends moms was going to have a surgery done in mexico she has ovarian cancer and it wasnt covered and it was again going to be way cheaper in Mexico again. So has anyone ever looking in to a like a fertility trip??
> 
> Any thoughts ladies. I simply cant imagine paying such crazy amounts :( Its 15,000 each time here...
> 
> *Steph* - I've considered going to Sweden for IVF. There's this blog I read, she went there I believe two or three times for IVF treatment. I know you're not supposed to post links, but you can look up my Sweden IVF on google and it should take you to her story. If you email her, she'll give you more information as well. It just might take her a little time to get back with you. I would still consider it, 100%.Click to expand...

Thats interesting I will look this up for sure. :)


----------



## Jennuuh

steph_466 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im still late, probably gonna test tomorrow again, (bfn on sunday) maybe ill get something. This if not pregnant will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years :S.
> 
> Okay so on a different note. I have a weird question. Has anyone considered traveling to get ivf done? I know here in Canada dental is crazy expensive and Ive seen people travel to mexcio for dental work and a holiday and still save a ton of money. And on of my girl friends moms was going to have a surgery done in mexico she has ovarian cancer and it wasnt covered and it was again going to be way cheaper in Mexico again. So has anyone ever looking in to a like a fertility trip??
> 
> Any thoughts ladies. I simply cant imagine paying such crazy amounts :( Its 15,000 each time here...
> 
> *Steph* - I've considered going to Sweden for IVF. There's this blog I read, she went there I believe two or three times for IVF treatment. I know you're not supposed to post links, but you can look up my Sweden IVF on google and it should take you to her story. If you email her, she'll give you more information as well. It just might take her a little time to get back with you. I would still consider it, 100%.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats interesting I will look this up for sure. :)Click to expand...

Let me know if you can't find it, and I'll send the link to you via msg! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Aidensmommy, I see that your temp didn't go up today. More time to bd!!! FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Aidensmommy, I see that your temp didn't go up today. More time to bd!!! FX FX!

yay! And urs stayed up! :-D I knew it would though. & I see FF now agrees with you and that blazin opk! I rushed on to look at ur chart before I actually put my own info in today haha


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Aidensmommy, I see that your temp didn't go up today. More time to bd!!! FX FX!
> 
> yay! And urs stayed up! :-D I knew it would though. & I see FF now agrees with you and that blazin opk! I rushed on to look at ur chart before I actually put my own info in today hahaClick to expand...

Lol! I check yours around 6 every morning! :) I hope both of ours are up tomorrow! FX FX FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Aidensmommy, I see that your temp didn't go up today. More time to bd!!! FX FX!
> 
> yay! And urs stayed up! :-D I knew it would though. & I see FF now agrees with you and that blazin opk! I rushed on to look at ur chart before I actually put my own info in today haha Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I check yours around 6 every morning! :) I hope both of ours are up tomorrow! FX FX FX!!Click to expand...

me too! Bding kinda hurts (just veryyy crampy after) so I'm hoping ill get my positive opk today so we can take a few more days for me to heal. 
I still cant believe my temps...they are so steady for the most part and normally by now it would have gone up and down by at least .4 and this time it hasn't gone higher than .2. I def do think the vitex started helping my hormones pretty fast  I cant wait to see if I get a better rise for O too. Fx!


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Mary and Kenna and Sarah and Jessica! (Did I get everyone?) Nice to meet you by first name :) I'm Megan of course... lol. Now I'm curious what inspired your usernames. Mine came from my name... Mega... I've had people calling me "mega woman" or some variation my whole life, I guess it's just about the only thing you can do to my otherwise common name. I like my name, and DH's name is David, and we are struggling to find a boy name that we love. We love the name Lydia for a girl and we sorta always imagined we'd have a girl first so we will see. We might wait til finding out we're having a boy before really deciding on a name since we have been pondering it for 2 years now and nada. David is the only name we like. hahaha. Our best friend's name is Marshall (rare, but classic and strong) and we like his name but I don't think we want 2 of anyone going around, it's too confusing. 

My days are going by so fast and I know when I start the 2ww it will go super fast this time because I'm going to be insanely busy at work, preparing for our tour (leaving for tour the day AF is due!! hoping to get a BFP instead and have a super happy week!!!). 

Now I still feel like I know you by your usernames so I won't be able to switch, haha. Wishing and Aidensmommy you guys have beautiful looking charts!! Nice steady temps :) I'm liking mine as well. Hey at least we have that going for us, right? First step is getting that eggy out!!

Off to another long day of work... have a wonderful Friday everyone :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Wishing bc I'm wishing for a baby and 1010 for our wedding day :)


----------



## Jennuuh

I don't comment much, but I keep up with all of you! My name is Jenna - my username comes from when I tried to teach my niece how to spell my name and I tried to annouciate it without giving to much away. So then she would say "Aunt Jennuuuuuuh" over and over again when she would spell it. She's pretty cute. =)


----------



## iBeach

Wishing1010 said:


> So we have a Mary, Jessica, and Sarah! :) easy to remember names!
> 
> I was supposed to be a boy (actually was thought to have been twins at first as well, I'm a clomid baby!) and my parents were shocked when I came out a girl lol. Apparently I never got in a position where the doc could tell with certainty. Anyhow, I was supposed to be Ken Jr. But got made into Kenna once they found me to be a girl. :)

YeeeY:happydance:
Hello gals....I am Katarina:coffee:


----------



## froggyfrog

Dh calls me frog. He has since we met. And we are weird and random people, and he asked me if I was a rapper what would my name be, I responded mc froggyfrog.


----------



## iBeach

steph_466 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im still late, probably gonna test tomorrow again, (bfn on sunday) maybe ill get something. This if not pregnant will be the longest cycle Ive had in over two years :S.
> 
> Okay so on a different note. I have a weird question. Has anyone considered traveling to get ivf done? I know here in Canada dental is crazy expensive and Ive seen people travel to mexcio for dental work and a holiday and still save a ton of money. And on of my girl friends moms was going to have a surgery done in mexico she has ovarian cancer and it wasnt covered and it was again going to be way cheaper in Mexico again. So has anyone ever looking in to a like a fertility trip??
> 
> Any thoughts ladies. I simply cant imagine paying such crazy amounts :( Its 15,000 each time here...
> 
> I am thinking about moving to Massachusetts. If u have insurance through work there, its the law that they have to pay for ALL fertility treatments. Also I heard taking a trip to Iran is $1000 instead of 15-30grand. I wasn't sure if u meant to move somewhere or just travel for the procedure so I figured I'd throw out both options I know of . There are also 14 other states in the US that have to pay for fertility treatment through work insurance but I'm unaware of them off the top of my head, I'm sure google can tell you though  good luck and baby dust!!!
> 
> Also, if u haven't tested since Sunday, there's a good chance a bfp may pop up tomorrow  FX for u! Then u even have to worry about ivf! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info, I meant travel, but thats really interesting that it is covered in certain states too!
> 
> Testing tomorrow afternoon (working nightshift tonight) bought some of those cheap tests today!Click to expand...

Check out fertility clinics in Czech republic...one of the best in the world!!! I know a lot of babies that were made over there:haha:
Prices are cheaper even with a travel...and if you go off season airline from USA can be under $1000 and IVF about $3000-$4000. They are state of the art centers....the reason why they are cheap is the money conversion...


----------



## MarieMo7

I think you can all guess my name, but just in case, it's Marie ;)

So I read an article on "vanishing twins" a few months ago because I was totally fascinated. Apparently the conception of twins is *extremely *common, and something like half of all pregnancies begin as multiples. However, in the majority of those cases, one of the twins is reabsorbed into the body (hence, vanishing twin) and no one knows about it, because it happens very early on in the pregnancy. They did some studies overseas, doing scans on women who were TTC, basically starting from conception. They found a lot of women who conceived twins, but by 4 or 5 weeks, were down to only one baby. Kind of like a chemical pregnancy, where many women never even know they were pregnant - only with this, many women didn't know they had conceived multiples.

Sorry, I know that's random. I read a lot about this a few months ago and it just intrigued me!


----------



## ab75

Hi, I'm Amanda xx


----------



## welshgirl21

Hi ladies, I'm new, is it ok for me to join you? It's only our first cycle ttc #2 and if AF doesn't arrive I am due to test (officially) on 19th April.

xx


----------



## miccoops81

can I join, my test date is 22nd April feels like forever!


----------



## Wishing1010

You ladies have been added, FX and good luck!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Dh calls me frog. He has since we met. And we are weird and random people, and he asked me if I was a rapper what would my name be, I responded mc froggyfrog.

lol sounds like me and my dh. We talk about weird/funny random stuff like that  I love it


----------



## SweetMelodies

My name is Kim, kind of boring lol. My username is one I have been using different variations of since I was a teenager. I really love music and at one time wanted to change my name to Melodie lol so I just kind of stuck with it. Me and DH don&#8217;t have a girl&#8217;s name yet (maybe Elizabeth) but for a boy we both really like Luke.


----------



## AmySan

I'm so glad we are a on first name basis now!! Do you think we could make a front page list Wishing (Kenna) So we can remember them? For all of us dedicated to this thread :) I'm Amy...I know, shock! lol - My dad traveled to Japan for business long ago and San is I guess what you put after your name..or something...I dunnno...he used to call me AmySan..my ex and his 3 kids called me 'Famous' for years and years lol..But it would be super nice to have a list! Cause I am already trying to scroll back to find everyone and am having trouble! :) <3 I knew Jrepp was Jessica from YouTube. 

Currently on CD 10, BDed, barely, last night (poor OH...He was expecting a 6k return from the IRS, and ended up owing 2k...He doesn't know I know how much he has in his checking account alone (way more than you should keep in a checking account!!) and said he has never had to dip into savings before, which scares him....Totally understand that...but...yeah...he was in a pissy mood last night and almost couldn't do it. My birthday is on Sunday, so he promised he would snap out of it for then...Mom is out of town :(...I hate birthdays. ugh. 28. 

Getting flashy smilies on CBOPK - So that is good. Also still suing softcup with preseed in it, and a little preseed inside. 

Hope you ladies are off to a wonderful Friday! <3 :dust:


----------



## confuzion

My username comes from an old aim screen name I used to use confuzed88. I was a dumb teenager and thought it was funny to change the S to a Z :wacko:

Anyway, so I thought TTC can be confusing anyway so why not? Lol.


----------



## mckpedro

welshgirl21 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new, is it ok for me to join you? It's only our first cycle ttc #2 and if AF doesn't arrive I am due to test (officially) on 19th April.
> 
> xx

Yay! how exciting! now just try to not stress or get too anxious on the 2ww. 
FX for ya babe! 

:dust:


----------



## missink2014

Hi all, so i tested this morning but not really sure what to make of it as both me and my OH think we can see a line but i am not convinced and think it poss is an evap what do you all think? took another tests this evening and the it looks the same as this mornings one.. Af was due today but no sign of her at all.
 



Attached Files:







20140404_131902.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## missink2014

Oh my name is charlotte by the way and well my user name comes from having a lot of tattoos


----------



## iBeach

missink2014 said:


> Hi all, so i tested this morning but not really sure what to make of it as both me and my OH think we can see a line but i am not convinced and think it poss is an evap what do you all think? took another tests this evening and the it looks the same as this mornings one.. Af was due today but no sign of her at all.

I see it! I see it! I see it!:happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> Hi all, so i tested this morning but not really sure what to make of it as both me and my OH think we can see a line but i am not convinced and think it poss is an evap what do you all think? took another tests this evening and the it looks the same as this mornings one.. Af was due today but no sign of her at all.

I believe I can see something  FX for u!


----------



## missink2014

aidensmommy1 said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, so i tested this morning but not really sure what to make of it as both me and my OH think we can see a line but i am not convinced and think it poss is an evap what do you all think? took another tests this evening and the it looks the same as this mornings one.. Af was due today but no sign of her at all.
> 
> I believe I can see something  FX for u!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, just hoping its not a evap. will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my opk from this afternoon was dark but not quite positive so either I didn't catch my surge opk wise or im actually going to O later than cycle day 12! I was kind hoping today would be O but at the same time, it wouldn't be bad if I start to O a tad bit later . FX either way!! I'm going to test again tonight to see if its positive by then...ill keep u posted


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, so i tested this morning but not really sure what to make of it as both me and my OH think we can see a line but i am not convinced and think it poss is an evap what do you all think? took another tests this evening and the it looks the same as this mornings one.. Af was due today but no sign of her at all.
> 
> I believe I can see something  FX for u!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, just hoping its not a evap. will test again tomorrow morning.Click to expand...

good luck! Do u have any frers by chance?


----------



## Wishing1010

I see it too missink!!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0a3bdbe2.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

My whatchamacallit name is j (obviously Jessica) and repp from our last name Reppenhagen.


----------



## AmySan

I sent you a friend req Jess! If anyone else wants to be fb friends add me! Amy Stillahn :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> So my opk from this afternoon was dark but not quite positive so either I didn't catch my surge opk wise or im actually going to O later than cycle day 12! I was kind hoping today would be O but at the same time, it wouldn't be bad if I start to O a tad bit later . FX either way!! I'm going to test again tonight to see if its positive by then...ill keep u posted

FX FX FX FX!! I was thinking about you and Jrepp and got all emotional!! I hope you ladies get your BFP's very soon!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u wishing! I hope you get ur bfp! Its been a long time coming and I pray u get ur Easter bfp!!! And I pray with everything that I have that jrepp and I both end up problem free in the tube area! I'd feel so blessed just to find out my tube comes unblocked! FX!

Also, opk still negative so I'm guessing O will be between CD 13-15 because its pretty dark, just not quite dark enough yet. I want to take tonight off bding but w my luck, if I did id end up O'ing tomorrow a.m or somethin lol so I'll prob suck up the pain another night, take a break tomorrow and then bd again CD 14. That should cover it if getting pregnant is able to happen for me this cycle FX


----------



## iBeach

We need some BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes we do!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ibeach, when do you test? And what dpo are u?


----------



## Wishing1010

AmySan said:


> I'm so glad we are a on first name basis now!! Do you think we could make a front page list Wishing (Kenna) So we can remember them? For all of us dedicated to this thread :) I'm Amy...I know, shock! lol - My dad traveled to Japan for business long ago and San is I guess what you put after your name..or something...I dunnno...he used to call me AmySan..my ex and his 3 kids called me 'Famous' for years and years lol..But it would be super nice to have a list! Cause I am already trying to scroll back to find everyone and am having trouble! :) <3 I knew Jrepp was Jessica from YouTube.
> 
> Currently on CD 10, BDed, barely, last night (poor OH...He was expecting a 6k return from the IRS, and ended up owing 2k...He doesn't know I know how much he has in his checking account alone (way more than you should keep in a checking account!!) and said he has never had to dip into savings before, which scares him....Totally understand that...but...yeah...he was in a pissy mood last night and almost couldn't do it. My birthday is on Sunday, so he promised he would snap out of it for then...Mom is out of town :(...I hate birthdays. ugh. 28.
> 
> Getting flashy smilies on CBOPK - So that is good. Also still suing softcup with preseed in it, and a little preseed inside.
> 
> Hope you ladies are off to a wonderful Friday! <3 :dust:

Ooo almost birthday time!!! You are still young!! :) I may make a list if all ladies are willing to have their names posted, but will not do so without their permission :)

Oh no, that stinks about the return!!!! I'm so sorry, I hope he feels better soon, that was a devastating blow, I'm sure!

FX that you catch your sticky bean this cycle!!!


----------



## steph_466

Ladies I need some advice!! Cd 35 now. Temp is still high today, bfn cheap preg test. Some bright blood after bm.. any ideas?? Getting frustrated!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm, I'm not sure steph! When was AF due? I'm sorry I'm sure you have said previously but there are so many ladies on here lol!


----------



## Jrepp

Amy, I accepted. You look way different than your profile picture. Did someone else send a request too? I had two and accepted them both but I neglected to even see who the other one was lol. 

Baby shower almost all set up for tomorrow. It should be for me but whatever will be will be


----------



## Jrepp

Video post up on eventual momma (link in signature). If you haven't subscribed please do so


----------



## Jrepp

How long are your normal cycles? Could you have ovulated later? How long have you had high temps?


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> Ladies I need some advice!! Cd 35 now. Temp is still high today, bfn cheap preg test. Some bright blood after bm.. any ideas?? Getting frustrated!

how many days have u had high temps in a row for? And how many dpo are u? AND what type of tests are u using? Hopefully it was IB for u! FX!


----------



## steph_466

Af was due cd29. Its always within a day. I didnt do opks this month temps have been up for eight days now. I use an app on my phone and cant upload it. I missed a lot of temps at the begining of the month so im unsure of when I ovulated.


----------



## Jrepp

So my best guess would be that you ovulated late, and are 8dpo based upon 8 days of high temps. If you haven't started in a week I would retest (or at least wait another 2).


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Video post up on eventual momma (link in signature). If you haven't subscribed please do so

I just watched it. My doc had said the same to me about my tube that if I have her try and unblock it, it may lead to her having to completely remove it so dh and I, like you and ur husband, are ultimately going to do what we have to do. We decided we would give it a year on enzymes and if that doesn't work, we will go ahead with the surgery. I figure if its not working anyways then its worth TRYING to fix, u know? But hopefully u dont have to worry about that! And omg that's scary that u may have something with your blood causing complications that they dont have a test for! I will be praying for you everyday, and I mean that. I hope everything goes GREAT and u have a bfp for our bdays  and I'm sorry but that is hilarious about the aliens! My dad always makes sexual remarks to the nurses when he's waking up from it LOL. (and he's a very Christian man!) We always have to warn them as well. Ive never had an issue w it but I ALWAYS worry I will lol. Good luck!!! <3 ill be watching for an update


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> Af was due cd29. Its always within a day. I didnt do opks this month temps have been up for eight days now. I use an app on my phone and cant upload it. I missed a lot of temps at the begining of the month so im unsure of when I ovulated.

I agree with jrepp, I'm guessing ur only 8 maybe 9dpo and u just oed late. Ur temp rises within a day or so after ovulation so it def sounds like that's what's goin on and If thats the case, there's a good chance u experienced IB because normally it happens between 7-12dpo. Good luck!

Also, if ur using frer or any sensitive brand you could probably test again in 2-4 days and get a bfp, especially if today was IB...fx!


----------



## steph_466

Jrepp said:


> So my best guess would be that you ovulated late, and are 8dpo based upon 8 days of high temps. If you haven't started in a week I would retest (or at least wait another 2).

Im lost now, check out my chart I threw it online and see when you think I may have ovulated, my temping sucked this month. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e6e54


----------



## Jrepp

Based on what I see, I would say you ovulated sometime between cd 25-27 and you would be 8-9dpo.


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So my best guess would be that you ovulated late, and are 8dpo based upon 8 days of high temps. If you haven't started in a week I would retest (or at least wait another 2).
> 
> Im lost now, check out my chart I threw it online and see when you think I may have ovulated, my temping sucked this month. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e6e54Click to expand...

AF is only late if u ovulate late (unless ur pregnant of course) but with charting, u know its not late because ur LP (after O) should be about 11-15days long and its hard to tell with the missing temps but it looks like u could be anywhere from 8-10dpo from looking at ur chart. I'd say test in 2-3 days. If this is ur first cycle charting and u don't get ur bfp, next cycle u will know how many days ur LP is and that's what ur new AF estimator would be based on. If you go to fertilityfriend.com it explains alot about charting and how to know if ur period is truly late and all that good info. I didn't realize before charting temps that when AF was late, it wasn't truly late, I just oed late and had no clue because i was originally just going by an ovulation calendar which sets itself at the normal CD14 ovulation day but most women O before or after this day. Anyways, I'm rambling on now and may not be making sense! Lol good luck! FX today was implantation bleeding for u! It def looks like its too early for AF so unless midcycle spotting is normal for u, it could be a good sign!  FX!


EDIT: I dont know why I completely spaced that u already use FF as I was typing this even tho I had JUST looked at ur chart lol. Anyways, I hope I explained the dpo and AF thing right to u...if it didn't make sense I'll find a site to explain what jrepp and I are saying


----------



## steph_466

I understand lol, Ive been charting on and off the last year. My cycles are always 28-31 days tops. Always ovulate between day 14-16. Hence why im so confused. I dont use FF, I just inputed my info in tonight so I could show you my chart and see why im so lost lol I use a app on the iphone since I always have it with me. I know I had ovulation pain around day eight and I thought that was weird being to early, and again around the 20th, and that could be possible to I guess if you just remove the temp on the 25th no? I just want this cycle to be done, one way or another. :) FX


----------



## Megamegan

Hey steph... first of all I recommend getting the FF app on your phone since it directly uploads it to the website when you input on your phone, and I still use the free version and it works. So, concerning your chart- since many of your temps have the open circle, meaning an unsure temp based on the time you took it or whatever, that makes me think the temp on CD 25 may be incorrect and you might have O'd between CD 20-25. It's hard to say since you've never had a cycle this long, but now I see why temping is so useful- sometimes our cycles CAN do wacky things (like delayed ovulation) for no apparent reason and a clear chart would remove the question of whether or not you're actually late for your period. At this point I'd say you should just take a test like every 3 days or so unless AF shows. And keep on temping just in case it shows a drop (impending AF) or steady high temps for the next 10 days (they say 18 days of high temps means pregnant). Good luck!!!


----------



## steph_466

Megamegan said:


> Hey steph... first of all I recommend getting the FF app on your phone since it directly uploads it to the website when you input on your phone, and I still use the free version and it works. So, concerning your chart- since many of your temps have the open circle, meaning an unsure temp based on the time you took it or whatever, that makes me think the temp on CD 25 may be incorrect and you might have O'd between CD 20-25. It's hard to say since you've never had a cycle this long, but now I see why temping is so useful- sometimes our cycles CAN do wacky things (like delayed ovulation) for no apparent reason and a clear chart would remove the question of whether or not you're actually late for your period. At this point I'd say you should just take a test like every 3 days or so unless AF shows. And keep on temping just in case it shows a drop (impending AF) or steady high temps for the next 10 days (they say 18 days of high temps means pregnant). Good luck!!!

Thanks! I just downloaded the app to my phone! Will make this a lot easier too.. I give up for a couple days I think. I really think af might be showing up now.. even know my temp was still up today. Im cramping and a bit of spotting so hopefully something will happen soon. Thanks for all your help :) Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Hey steph... first of all I recommend getting the FF app on your phone since it directly uploads it to the website when you input on your phone, and I still use the free version and it works. So, concerning your chart- since many of your temps have the open circle, meaning an unsure temp based on the time you took it or whatever, that makes me think the temp on CD 25 may be incorrect and you might have O'd between CD 20-25. It's hard to say since you've never had a cycle this long, but now I see why temping is so useful- sometimes our cycles CAN do wacky things (like delayed ovulation) for no apparent reason and a clear chart would remove the question of whether or not you're actually late for your period. At this point I'd say you should just take a test like every 3 days or so unless AF shows. And keep on temping just in case it shows a drop (impending AF) or steady high temps for the next 10 days (they say 18 days of high temps means pregnant). Good luck!!!
> 
> Thanks! I just downloaded the app to my phone! Will make this a lot easier too.. I give up for a couple days I think. I really think af might be showing up now.. even know my temp was still up today. Im cramping and a bit of spotting so hopefully something will happen soon. Thanks for all your help :) Good luck to you :hugs:Click to expand...

this is another sign of implantation (AF cramping/swearing AF is on the way)...im going to be stalking u lol. I think u oed on CD 25 just because its a very low temp and then on cd 27 or 28 (drawing a blank) its very high so it looks like ur 8-10dpo given the chart info. I wanted to explain the reason I think ur only 8-10dpo. Also, I am experiencing late O right now as we speak. Yesterday should have been O for me but still no sign and I have NEVER oed after cd12 since ttc! (about a yr actively trying) it could be a good thing that we oed later than usual  I see alot of bfp charts with late ovulation  FX! From the bright red blood u had yesterday I have a awesome feeling for u. Was just that one bit of blood alls u had or have u bled more? When ive seen women with implantation bleeding, they often have "AF type cramps" the day of/day after it..thats what's making me get excited for u. Def keep us updated!  good luck hun!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo wishing! That's the highest temp ive ever seen u had!!! FX FX, soooo tight!!!!!!


----------



## steph_466

aidensmommy1 said:


> Woohoo wishing! That's the highest temp ive ever seen u had!!! FX FX, soooo tight!!!!!!

Cramps are pretty minor over the night (nightshift) Im not sure how much bleeding theres been, using a tampon atm, (sorry tmi) I seen a small clot and figured for sure af. But will keep you posted on temps after my morning nap ;) 

I no this is random, Ive been on tramacet for over a year now due to very painful periods and abdominal cramps. In the begining of Jan doc told me my good cholestoral is a tad low and told me to start taking omeg-3. So I bought some, I feel amazing! My moods have improved hugely. I would have otherwise been a basket case though all this. And the best part is I havent taken pain killers since the week before I started taking them! Probably the coolest thing I wish I woulda known five years ago! I also have pcos.. might make more sense ;)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Woohoo wishing! That's the highest temp ive ever seen u had!!! FX FX, soooo tight!!!!!!

:dance: I even was cold last night lol!! I was like "no way!". It's still really early but it made me happy to see that! I see yours went up a bit as well. Feeling any O symptoms or do you think you still have a day or two?


----------



## welshgirl21

5dpo today, major lower backache and low down tummy cramps with heavy kind of feeling - good sign or too early?


----------



## Wishing1010

welshgirl21 said:


> 5dpo today, major lower backache and low down tummy cramps with heavy kind of feeling - good sign or too early?

Could be a good sign! Implantation usually occurs between days 6-12 after ovulation. Most common day being 9 days later. That being said, many women start getting faint positives starting at 8 dpo, so that would mean things would be happening earlier than the average. FX for you!!!


----------



## welshgirl21

I'm going to try and hold out until 12dpo to test xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo wishing! That's the highest temp ive ever seen u had!!! FX FX, soooo tight!!!!!!
> 
> :dance: I even was cold last night lol!! I was like "no way!". It's still really early but it made me happy to see that! I see yours went up a bit as well. Feeling any O symptoms or do you think you still have a day or two?Click to expand...

I feel like I may O today from cramps on my left side and my nips are sore but at the same time I'm kinda expecting O to be tomorrow or the next. we will see what my opk says in a minute here  ill brb...


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> this is another sign of implantation (AF cramping/swearing AF is on the way)...im going to be stalking u lol. I think u oed on CD 25 just because its a very low temp and then on cd 27 or 28 (drawing a blank) its very high so it looks like ur 8-10dpo given the chart info. I wanted to explain the reason I think ur only 8-10dpo. Also, I am experiencing late O right now as we speak. Yesterday should have been O for me but still no sign and I have NEVER oed after cd12 since ttc! (about a yr actively trying) it could be a good thing that we oed later than usual  I see alot of bfp charts with late ovulation  FX! From the bright red blood u had yesterday I have a awesome feeling for u. Was just that one bit of blood alls u had or have u bled more? When ive seen women with implantation bleeding, they often have "AF type cramps" the day of/day after it..thats what's making me get excited for u. Def keep us updated!  good luck hun!!

This is crazy really it is, who are you! Why are you copying me! lol I didn't o yesterday. I have always o'd on cd12! Negative opk yesterday too. I started taking the maca root this cycle so I'm thinking that might be why. So I tested again this morning and got this:

https://s17.postimg.org/iwwzf2s3z/IMG_20140405_112351_991.jpg

This is my first month using digital OPKs, look at that happy smiling face! So I guess Ill O' today or tomorrow CD13 or 14!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So both clearblue opk and my rite aid brand just gave me a positive so I should be O'ing today or tomorrow . I like these clearblue sticks...i didn't even have to wait 30secs to see the test line was darker


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> this is another sign of implantation (AF cramping/swearing AF is on the way)...im going to be stalking u lol. I think u oed on CD 25 just because its a very low temp and then on cd 27 or 28 (drawing a blank) its very high so it looks like ur 8-10dpo given the chart info. I wanted to explain the reason I think ur only 8-10dpo. Also, I am experiencing late O right now as we speak. Yesterday should have been O for me but still no sign and I have NEVER oed after cd12 since ttc! (about a yr actively trying) it could be a good thing that we oed later than usual  I see alot of bfp charts with late ovulation  FX! From the bright red blood u had yesterday I have a awesome feeling for u. Was just that one bit of blood alls u had or have u bled more? When ive seen women with implantation bleeding, they often have "AF type cramps" the day of/day after it..thats what's making me get excited for u. Def keep us updated!  good luck hun!!
> 
> This is crazy really it is, who are you! Why are you copying me! lol I didn't o yesterday. I have always o'd on cd12! Negative opk yesterday too. I started taking the maca root this cycle so I'm thinking that might be why. So I tested again this morning and got this:
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/iwwzf2s3z/IMG_20140405_112351_991.jpg
> 
> This is my first month using digital OPKs, look at that happy smiling face! So I guess Ill O' today or tomorrow CD13 or 14!Click to expand...

lol I just got my positive opk too! Lol that's too darn funny! We have always had the same cycle, u start maca and I start vitex which caused a later O than ever for us AND we are still going to have the same cycle! Lol hopefully we both get our sticky Easter eggs as well!  or at least you can get it for us!! :-D hehe

also w O today or tomorrow, AF will be due exactly on Easter I believe  FX for good luck!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> this is another sign of implantation (AF cramping/swearing AF is on the way)...im going to be stalking u lol. I think u oed on CD 25 just because its a very low temp and then on cd 27 or 28 (drawing a blank) its very high so it looks like ur 8-10dpo given the chart info. I wanted to explain the reason I think ur only 8-10dpo. Also, I am experiencing late O right now as we speak. Yesterday should have been O for me but still no sign and I have NEVER oed after cd12 since ttc! (about a yr actively trying) it could be a good thing that we oed later than usual  I see alot of bfp charts with late ovulation  FX! From the bright red blood u had yesterday I have a awesome feeling for u. Was just that one bit of blood alls u had or have u bled more? When ive seen women with implantation bleeding, they often have "AF type cramps" the day of/day after it..thats what's making me get excited for u. Def keep us updated!  good luck hun!!
> 
> This is crazy really it is, who are you! Why are you copying me! lol I didn't o yesterday. I have always o'd on cd12! Negative opk yesterday too. I started taking the maca root this cycle so I'm thinking that might be why. So I tested again this morning and got this:
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/iwwzf2s3z/IMG_20140405_112351_991.jpg
> 
> This is my first month using digital OPKs, look at that happy smiling face! So I guess Ill O' today or tomorrow CD13 or 14!Click to expand...
> 
> lol I just got my positive opk too! Lol that's too darn funny! We have always had the same cycle, u start maca and I start vitex which caused a later O than ever for us AND we are still going to have the same cycle! Lol hopefully we both get our sticky Easter eggs as well!  or at least you can get it for us!! :-D hehe
> 
> also w O today or tomorrow, AF will be due exactly on Easter I believe  FX for good luck!!!Click to expand...

See you are copying me! lol! Too funny! Lets keep our fingers crossed for both of us, I'm not counting you out! Someone as nice as you deserves to get a sticky bean! We definitely need some Easter bfp's in this thread! Come on Easter eggs!


----------



## Jrepp

You guys are helarious! I would be oing right about now as well if it weren't for these stupid pills. I did get my package from amazon with a smaller wedding ring for hubby, a book to keep him occupied while I'm in surgery and 50 opk/20 hpt wondfo. Going to give them a go since I have to start with the opk's again after surgery to make sure I ovulate (and at a regular time).

This day is bitter sweet. I just saw a video of a fellow blogger that just had her first beta test after ivf transfer. They like to see numbers in the 80's and hers was 400. So happy for her, but jealous at the same time. And today is my sisters baby shower. I can't help but think that this should be my shower, not hers.


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww yay on positive OPK!!!!! Get to BD'ing ladies!!!! And that is so funny you two always mimic each other's cycles!


----------



## iBeach

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ibeach, when do you test? And what dpo are u?

Aidensmommy...I think I can probable get ahead with testing, but I am trying not to...I am scared of disappointment. I am 10/11 DPO.:haha:

....since my period was late last time I am not sure when it is gonna show up this time...although I am starting to feel it coming:dohh: One thing I know is that I ovulated on time;) confirmed with pains and OPK's...


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know, its too funny!  

Jrepp, that's awesome about ur friend! I hate seeing ivf fail! :-( that's awesome! And I'm jealous too lol but very happy for her! I know ull be joining her soon! FX!  I was actually waiting to hear if u posted anything because u had mentioned u had friends on here that are going in for their betas after ivf in your video blog  very exciting!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> You guys are helarious! I would be oing right about now as well if it weren't for these stupid pills. I did get my package from amazon with a smaller wedding ring for hubby, a book to keep him occupied while I'm in surgery and 50 opk/20 hpt wondfo. Going to give them a go since I have to start with the opk's again after surgery to make sure I ovulate (and at a regular time).
> 
> This day is bitter sweet. I just saw a video of a fellow blogger that just had her first beta test after ivf transfer. They like to see numbers in the 80's and hers was 400. So happy for her, but jealous at the same time. And today is my sisters baby shower. I can't help but think that this should be my shower, not hers.

I'm sorry that you are witnessing others joy and not being able to have the same joy. It sucks, and seems so unfair. And, it's not that we don't want others to be happy, just that we want to have the same type of happiness. It will come one day, just don't give up!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> You guys are helarious! I would be oing right about now as well if it weren't for these stupid pills. I did get my package from amazon with a smaller wedding ring for hubby, a book to keep him occupied while I'm in surgery and 50 opk/20 hpt wondfo. Going to give them a go since I have to start with the opk's again after surgery to make sure I ovulate (and at a regular time).
> 
> This day is bitter sweet. I just saw a video of a fellow blogger that just had her first beta test after ivf transfer. They like to see numbers in the 80's and hers was 400. So happy for her, but jealous at the same time. And today is my sisters baby shower. I can't help but think that this should be my shower, not hers.
> 
> I'm sorry that you are witnessing others joy and not being able to have the same joy. It sucks, and seems so unfair. And, it's not that we don't want others to be happy, just that we want to have the same type of happiness. It will come one day, just don't give up!!!Click to expand...

well said wishing


----------



## aidensmommy1

I actually think I may not O until CD 15 unless I already Oed this a.m...idk. My clearblue opk def had a darker test line than control but after an hr it faded....have any of u had this happen and it was positive?
Plus I just dont feel O pains and I think ill be feeling them quite strong with vitex just starting and everything. My bbs are sort of hurting tho so who knows! This month I'm not obsessing about O like usual...of course ill b using opks and waiting for a temp rise but I'm not so anxious. Its def not a bad thing  
so sweetmelodies, u may actually end up a day ahead of me instead of right with me! Uh oh! Lol hopefully this change in our O date does us some good!! Fx!  now I'll be watching ur chart in the a.m too. Idk why I dont anyways since our cycles r the same, I never thought to compare charts with u lol I'm going to now


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ibeach, when do you test? And what dpo are u?
> 
> Aidensmommy...I think I can probable get ahead with testing, but I am trying not to...I am scared of disappointment. I am 10/11 DPO.:haha:
> 
> ....since my period was late last time I am not sure when it is gonna show up this time...although I am starting to feel it coming:dohh: One thing I know is that I ovulated on time;) confirmed with pains and OPK's...Click to expand...

I cant wait til u test! Ur strong for holding out! I decided this cycle I will test on CD 8 just to see if I get a very early positive (lol) and if not, I'm going to wait until AT LEAST 12dpo, or try very hard. After this cycle I will be waiting to see if I miss AF given my tube diagnosis, I don't want to waist all the tests I have in one cycle. Hopefully I get lucky this one! I still have a good feelin for u too! FX!  I am extremely excited for all of us to start testing this cycle. 
:dust:


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> I actually think I may not O until CD 15 unless I already Oed this a.m...idk. My clearblue opk def had a darker test line than control but after an hr it faded....have any of u had this happen and it was positive?
> Plus I just dont feel O pains and I think ill be feeling them quite strong with vitex just starting and everything. My bbs are sort of hurting tho so who knows! This month I'm not obsessing about O like usual...of course ill b using opks and waiting for a temp rise but I'm not so anxious. Its def not a bad thing
> so sweetmelodies, u may actually end up a day ahead of me instead of right with me! Uh oh! Lol hopefully this change in our O date does us some good!! Fx!  now I'll be watching ur chart in the a.m too. Idk why I dont anyways since our cycles r the same, I never thought to compare charts with u lol I'm going to now

I've had sore boobs but no o pain yet either. I guess we will just have to wait and see! Yeah I check your chart because were always the same days. My chart this month has been odd though with my temps jumping around. We'll just kerp crossing our fingers!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I actually think I may not O until CD 15 unless I already Oed this a.m...idk. My clearblue opk def had a darker test line than control but after an hr it faded....have any of u had this happen and it was positive?
> Plus I just dont feel O pains and I think ill be feeling them quite strong with vitex just starting and everything. My bbs are sort of hurting tho so who knows! This month I'm not obsessing about O like usual...of course ill b using opks and waiting for a temp rise but I'm not so anxious. Its def not a bad thing
> so sweetmelodies, u may actually end up a day ahead of me instead of right with me! Uh oh! Lol hopefully this change in our O date does us some good!! Fx!  now I'll be watching ur chart in the a.m too. Idk why I dont anyways since our cycles r the same, I never thought to compare charts with u lol I'm going to now
> 
> I've had sore boobs but no o pain yet either. I guess we will just have to wait and see! Yeah I check your chart because were always the same days. My chart this month has been odd though with my temps jumping around. We'll just kerp crossing our fingers!Click to expand...

fx! Mt charts been the opposite and has actually been more stable than usual. Either way our temps are both different than usual for both of us so hopefully that's a good thing  ive actually been starting to cramp the past 30-45mins so we'll see. I'm very gassy tho so its hard to tell. I am extremely nervous about an ectopic happening now that 3/4 of my tube was cleared so I've been praying like crazy that if I get a bfp, it makes it to my uterus. Ill obviously get excited if I get a bfp but id only tell a few ppl in real life and u girls of course until I got my first scan. She said she would get me in asap for an ultrasound and to test early so that if we can take extra precautions on me not having to completely lose my other tube. 
Anyways, hopefully Easter day will bring us both more joy then ever!  I have a very good feeling for wishing this cycle too because she truly oed this time!! :-D I'm too excited for test time! (mostly for everyone else this time but still have some excitement for myself  ) FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

:) come on bfp's!!!


----------



## Megamegan

I was on CBS again tonight! hahaha. Random. 

O day tomorrow! I'm gonna try to drink a lot of water between today and tomorrow in case that has any kind of affect on my cervical fluid. Do you guys know if it would help like the same day? Or something that has to build up over longer period of time? I usually stay really hydrated but lately I've been finding myself thirsty and without water while I'm working. Oh well. 

Aidensmommy I am hoping your tube has opened up and you don't end up with ectopic... but I'm glad you and your dr are taking precautions because you know what could potentially happen. Like you said, crossing our fingers for a miracle!! 

Wishing, does this sorta feel like your first "real" ttc cycle in 3.5 years?! I'm so excited for you! Since you've basically always had irregular cycles, who knows if you ever really had much of a chance conceiving without Clomid? I'm so glad there are medications like this- it's going to give you a BFP in no time :)


----------



## emerald521

Hi ladies hoping I can join you all in your tww journey:) O day is tomorrow for me! My hubby doesn't seem to motivates to bd however!!! Good luck to all the uterus' s out there


----------



## Wishing1010

I definitely feel like this was our first real shot! So excited and hope to see a BFP by June!


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome, Emerald! You are O'ing with many of us here, including me :) Hope you get motivate your DH to get in the sack- lol!!!

My DH seems to feel pressured around O time, usually he has to convince ME to bd, and he knows it's fertile time when I'm suddenly the one trying to get him going... well... I was successful tonight! AND we used Preseed and a soft cup immediately after! He was like, "woah! where did that thing come from?!" hahaha. I had it hidden in the side drawer. I was all sneaky. Now he knows my secret.  I do enjoy this part of the cycle because it's just lotsa baby-making and for me it's fun because I feel like I'm doing the one thing I can control in regards to ttc. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I definitely feel like this was our first real shot! So excited and hope to see a BFP by June!

this is how I feel for u too and if I could bet money on u getting ur bfp this cycle, I would!!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> I definitely feel like this was our first real shot! So excited and hope to see a BFP by June!

Praying for you! Maybe I'll get preggers in June too!


----------



## Igrowbabies

Hi All!

I plant to test when AF is due on the 17th :)

Baby dust to all!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp dropped way down so I'm almost certain today is O...i hope, lol. We have bd'ed every night the past 4 days so today would be an awesome day for O  we'll see! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sweetmelodies, it looks like we broke our twin cycle, lol. Ur temp went up nice and high suggesting that you have indeed O'ed and mine dipped down for O . FX my temp goes up nice and high tomorrow! This is awesome! This will be the first time ive had a 28day cycle for a very very long time! I love vitex whether I can get pregnant or not! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Both of your charts are looking great! FX you both catch the egg this month :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Igrowbabies said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I plant to test when AF is due on the 17th :)
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Welcome! You have been added!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, I'm determined to get this LO so don't expect me to be giving up any time soon ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm out :nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

UniqueBeauty said:


> I'm out :nope:

I'm so sorry :( lots of dust for this cycle!


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sweetmelodies, it looks like we broke our twin cycle, lol. Ur temp went up nice and high suggesting that you have indeed O'ed and mine dipped down for O . FX my temp goes up nice and high tomorrow! This is awesome! This will be the first time ive had a 28day cycle for a very very long time! I love vitex whether I can get pregnant or not! Lol

It looks like it! But only by a day heh. Yes, I had some major o pains starting around 10 last night and into this morning. I slept horrible last night so I might attribute such a temp jump partly to that. Bd this morning just in case! Yay for a 28 day cycle that's awesome! Fxed for all of us! Let's get these 2ww's started!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know I'm very excited to see what this tww brings! I feel we are seriously going to be seeing more BFP's in April than ever!  FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay aidensmommy and SweetMelodies for your os!!glad yall got some bding in! And wishing im so happy for you. :)!!! I have not been on as much the last couple of days. Been trying to stay busy so that I dont over think! Did some spring cleaning yesterday, and getting ready for my little love bug nephew to come spend next weekend with me! I cant really say if I have had any symptoms or not because the trigger shot is hcg, so it causes all kinds of symptoms! Fx so tight for all of us this cycle!


----------



## Megamegan

Yay froggy, good idea to keep your mind off of it, and it's sorta nice that you know hCG is already there so symptoms don't count/you don't have to worry about what they mean!

Aidensmommy and... whoever else is Oing out there (there are definitely a lot of us!)... I'm Oing today too with you! Probably this evening, based on my super positive OPK this morning. I guess it's also possible it will happen tomorrow. I had acupuncture today and she focused on points that help with bloodflow for conception. So let's hope it's going to work. I also have BD'd the past 3 days, planning to for at least another 2 days- yesterday, today, and tomorrow I am using SoftCups too. My acupuncturist says there is still "stress" in my pulse, so I guess I'm not doing a great job at relaxing, but I don't feel that stressed. Maybe I'm used to being in a constant state of stress. lol. I bet many of us are, without even realizing it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Yay aidensmommy and SweetMelodies for your os!!glad yall got some bding in! And wishing im so happy for you. :)!!! I have not been on as much the last couple of days. Been trying to stay busy so that I dont over think! Did some spring cleaning yesterday, and getting ready for my little love bug nephew to come spend next weekend with me! I cant really say if I have had any symptoms or not because the trigger shot is hcg, so it causes all kinds of symptoms! Fx so tight for all of us this cycle!

good luck froggy! I bet you'll have an awesome time with ur nephew! That'll definitely keep u busy  

AFM, I believe I am O'ing as I type this. My ovary has been going crazy for a lil while now and I'm having cramping in my upper thigh as well now which usually happens for me with O but now the cramping has gotten more intense. They feel a bit stronger this cycle in general though, probably due to the vitex. I'm excited to see if a sticky bean can make its way through my tube this cycle! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lots of eggs bursting through the gates right now! Swim sperm, swimmmm!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Yay froggy, good idea to keep your mind off of it, and it's sorta nice that you know hCG is already there so symptoms don't count/you don't have to worry about what they mean!
> 
> Aidensmommy and... whoever else is Oing out there (there are definitely a lot of us!)... I'm Oing today too with you! Probably this evening, based on my super positive OPK this morning. I guess it's also possible it will happen tomorrow. I had acupuncture today and she focused on points that help with bloodflow for conception. So let's hope it's going to work. I also have BD'd the past 3 days, planning to for at least another 2 days- yesterday, today, and tomorrow I am using SoftCups too. My acupuncturist says there is still "stress" in my pulse, so I guess I'm not doing a great job at relaxing, but I don't feel that stressed. Maybe I'm used to being in a constant state of stress. lol. I bet many of us are, without even realizing it.

I should def look into this because I have horrible anxiety and stress. I get what u mean about maybe being used to being in a constant state of stress...thats how I feel alot. I'd def love something to help it! I hope it helps u this cycle! It looks like we all have Easter-ish AF dates this cycle, hopefully its luck for a BFP! FX! As long as I O today (which the darkness of my opk this a.m def says I should O today) then AF will be due Easter day  I had just put that date down on the front page as a guestimate and being hopeful for a later O and it actually came true lol.  good luck this cycle! My fingers are crossed for u! FX!! :dust:


----------



## missink2014

hi ladies sorry i didnt get a chance to poas yesterday so have done one this afternoon.. not sure if i can see the line getting darker or not.
 



Attached Files:







20140406_160316.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wishing1010

I think 16 is darker than 14!


----------



## missink2014

Wishing1010 said:


> I think 16 is darker than 14!

It seems to be slightly darker i think and was a pm test so will test again tomorrow morning and hope for an even darker line fx


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you so tight!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woah, I just got the darkest opk I have ever had! And only on an hr and 45min hold! The test line showed up like 10secs before the control line and wayyyy darker and even a little thicker!  I think ill have a good O this cycle..fx everything works out!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Misink, It looks like 16 is a tad bit darker than 14! Ive seen women not get a darker line on those kind of tests (or ones that look like them) for a few days and then it'll finally get darker. I'd try again tomorrow a.m  they say the levels double every 48hrs but my doc told me its really every 48-72hrs so maybe tomorrow there will be more of a difference. FX! good luck hun! Keep us posted!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yayayayayay! Sounds like the month for awesomely dark OPK's! :)


----------



## missink2014

aidensmommy1 said:


> Misink, It looks like 16 is a tad bit darker than 14! Ive seen women not get a darker line on those kind of tests (or ones that look like them) for a few days and then it'll finally get darker. I'd try again tomorrow a.m  they say the levels double every 48hrs but my doc told me its really every 48-72hrs so maybe tomorrow there will be more of a difference. FX! good luck hun! Keep us posted!

aww thank you, i just hope this one is a sticky one. was so shocked at my mc last month, just didn't expect it, so now im on high alert. So happy to see/hear that you have a good pos opk, my fingers are very tightly crossed for you.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! Now lets just pray if the egg gets fertilized, that it can make it through the part of my tube attached to my uterus..(that's that part they said was blocked) but the other end closest to my ovary had some blockage that was pushed through during the test so I'm very nervous about ectopic. I kinda wonder if it was just a spasm when I think about it sometimes...Only because my doc thought the opposite end would be blocked and it was but was pushed through by the dye and that was the side she had to remove scar tissue from during my surgery 3yrs ago and there was no damage to the part connecting to my uterus at that time so that's why she thinks there's a little chance it could've been a spasm but as well all know, scar tissue tends to spread. Plus she said that the end closest to the uterus is where they usually see spasms when spasms occur so we shall see  FX sooo tight this ends up being the case!!! I'm not getting my hopes up that maybe the test was wrong but either way I'm ok with it now. I KNOW my tube will work after some treatment if it really was blocked and I do believe in miracles so alls I can do is just keep praying!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my best friends little sister just announced she is pregnant as well today. She is 17 and isn't in a good steady relationship. I dont get it! And she has the same condition as me but never was actually diagnosed with a blocked tube through an hsg or anything. Every a.m I wake up wondering which one of my non pregnant friends are going to call with a pregnancy announcement today. Ugh. Its hard to be excited for someone in situations like that because she's so young and has no intention of staying with the father but purposely got pregnant by using opks for one month. And it worries me as well because she had just been diagnosed with lupus and the doctor specifically told her to stay away from getting pregnant right now because she could miscarry and bleed alot more than usual or she could hemorrhage giving birth so its unsafe for her. This all feels like a dream to me. It all just very bad timing. My bff is even freaking out about it and she's pregnant so its not a jealousy thing with her at all. And my bffs little sister has been using Percocet for the last 6 months apparently as well. (just found that out today) It is just the worst time for her to be pregnant!! 
Hada get my venting out...


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no...that's horrible. Bringing a poor child into this situation for selfish reasons. Makes my heart ache reading this. She's apparently too immature to understand what she has done. So sad. :( :hugs: to you, I hope you don't have to deal with too many more BFP announcements before getting your own!


----------



## MarieMo7

We have friends trying to adopt right now. They have 2 biological children but want to adopt for their 3rd child. They are going through hell trying to get everything ready for the home inspection and interviews, etc., and are stressing over things like a microwave with an exposed cord (5 feet off the ground, mind you).

And yet, anyone biologically capable can have a kid, whether or not they are responsible enough, financially stable enough, committed enough. It's a little scary.


----------



## Wishing1010

That is so the truth, Marie!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

It makes me just wonder...."how?" I don't understand the world sometimes! Its very heartbreaking.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> It makes me just wonder...."how?" I don't understand the world sometimes! Its very heartbreaking.

I'm right there with ya, Hun. :( argh!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry aidensmommy :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> It makes me just wonder...."how?" I don't understand the world sometimes! Its very heartbreaking.
> 
> I'm right there with ya, Hun. :( argh!!!Click to expand...

I was talking to my mom about all u ladies today and how I wish one of u would get a bfp instead of other people I know because then I'd be excited for it since we all def deserve it and are clearly ready & working with docs and such. I talked to my mom specifically about you for quite a bit, wishing. I told her about my excitement because you've been trying for 42 cycles and they have been veryyy long and that you started clomid and how I really think this might be it for you and im incredibly excited! And my mom was like "wait, u hope one of ur friends gets pregnant now?" lol I had to explain to her that u girls getting preggers makes me feel WAYY different than when old friends and friends I have now tell me they're pregnant ON ACCIDENT while we all try soo hard every day! That makes me feel down like "why can't I just get pregnant!" but when one of the girls I get close with on here gets a bfp im more like "yay! That gives me hope that it will still happen after all this time!" You know? It was just funny how shocked my mom was to hear me say that I'm really really hoping u get ur bfp this cycle cuz she hears me sad about my friends in real life all getting pregnant.
Anyways, I NEVER have sore nipples, I get sore bbs under my nips but never the nips themselves and this a.m I woke up with VERY sore nipples. I'm wondering if its from the vitex...like maybe its a new O sign for me. We will see tomorrow if my temp goes up. If I was 6dpo or just closer to AF in general, id feel like this is a good sign but I just barely o'ed or am going to soon so there's no chance of it meaning anything yet. But yea, do any of u ladies get sore nips with O? Its just weird for me.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> It makes me just wonder...."how?" I don't understand the world sometimes! Its very heartbreaking.
> 
> I'm right there with ya, Hun. :( argh!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to my mom about all u ladies today and how I wish one of u would get a bfp instead of other people I know because then I'd be excited for it since we all def deserve it and are clearly ready & working with docs and such. I talked to my mom specifically about you for quite a bit, wishing. I told her about my excitement because you've been trying for 42 cycles and they have been veryyy long and that you started clomid and how I really think this might be it for you and im incredibly excited! And my mom was like "wait, u hope one of ur friends gets pregnant now?" lol I had to explain to her that u girls getting preggers makes me feel WAYY different than when old friends and friends I have now tell me they're pregnant ON ACCIDENT while we all try soo hard every day! That makes me feel down like "why can't I just get pregnant!" but when one of the girls I get close with on here gets a bfp im more like "yay! That gives me hope that it will still happen after all this time!" You know? It was just funny how shocked my mom was to hear me say that I'm really really hoping u get ur bfp this cycle cuz she hears me sad about my friends in real life all getting pregnant.
> Anyways, I NEVER have sore nipples, I get sore bbs under my nips but never the nips themselves and this a.m I woke up with VERY sore nipples. I'm wondering if its from the vitex...like maybe its a new O sign for me. We will see tomorrow if my temp goes up. If I was 6dpo or just closer to AF in general, id feel like this is a good sign but I just barely o'ed or am going to soon so there's no chance of it meaning anything yet. But yea, do any of u ladies get sore nips with O? Its just weird for me.Click to expand...

You are too darn sweet!!! :hugs: I really appreciate you rooting for me!! I'm rooting for you As well, I tell DH about all of you ladies every day. You are the only ones I can relate with, no one else understands the struggle. :dust: to all!!!

And, I wish I could give some insight about O and Vitex but I don't know...I do know I had cramping all month. I'm cramping pretty bad this evening, almost like AF type cramps. Ugh :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX its early implantation for u wishing! Implantation can happen as soon as 4-5dpo so u never know! FX for u! What dpo do u plan on testing first? I know its still early but so far, ur charts looking good. FX it stays up high like that! Its a beautiful rise so far


----------



## Megamegan

I have heard of people having sore nipples during O, so it might just be due to the Vitex :) But I'm no expert on bb pain, mine are usually pretty quiet no matter what.

I'm ovulating as we speak. Or whatever point the pain comes- I have read it could be before, during, or after- but either way, the ovulation pain is happening right now so I know I'm ovulating today. It hurts!! And it switched to the right side, like every other month, seems to be pretty textbook. Having a textbook cycle doesn't mean crap unless it results in pregnancy!!! Lol. I'm soooo emotional too, I guess hormones are fluctuating a lot during ovulation, and I can tell. BUT I have to say that it's nice knowing WHY I'm emotional, instead of just thinking I'm going crazy or I need crazy pills or something. That's what I used to do. Now I know it's totally normal and I just have to ride it out.


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! Now lets just pray if the egg gets fertilized, that it can make it through the part of my tube attached to my uterus..(that's that part they said was blocked) but the other end closest to my ovary had some blockage that was pushed through during the test so I'm very nervous about ectopic. I kinda wonder if it was just a spasm when I think about it sometimes...Only because my doc thought the opposite end would be blocked and it was but was pushed through by the dye and that was the side she had to remove scar tissue from during my surgery 3yrs ago and there was no damage to the part connecting to my uterus at that time so that's why she thinks there's a little chance it could've been a spasm but as well all know, scar tissue tends to spread. Plus she said that the end closest to the uterus is where they usually see spasms when spasms occur so we shall see  FX sooo tight this ends up being the case!!! I'm not getting my hopes up that maybe the test was wrong but either way I'm ok with it now. I KNOW my tube will work after some treatment if it really was blocked and I do believe in miracles so alls I can do is just keep praying!

It seems to me that if the dye pushed through a blockage o. Top then there wouldn't be a blockage on the bottom, or the dye never would have gone through. I don't know if that makes sense or not, but I feel like the tube seized up and created a mock blockage.



missink2014 said:


> hi ladies sorry i didnt get a chance to poas yesterday so have done one this afternoon.. not sure if i can see the line getting darker or not.

Honestly, with the top test being 2 days old and dry I can't tell if it's darker or not. I hope it is. Have you tried a different brand test?


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm getting worried that I O'ed later than I thought, and did it on the day of my last rise. I don't know why but I'm being skeptical. And, having no bd around that time, I'm sad. I sure hope I O'ed on cd16 and not on 19. I wish we would have kept going now!!! Argh. But, with that awesome OPK and then the temp rising the next day, it seemed like it had happened. :(

I'm not sure when I'll test, feel out already. Been playing in a testing thread and testing super early this cycle, just because! Lol but I don't know when I will really test or if I will keep playing around with testing.

:dust: to all!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Now lets just pray if the egg gets fertilized, that it can make it through the part of my tube attached to my uterus..(that's that part they said was blocked) but the other end closest to my ovary had some blockage that was pushed through during the test so I'm very nervous about ectopic. I kinda wonder if it was just a spasm when I think about it sometimes...Only because my doc thought the opposite end would be blocked and it was but was pushed through by the dye and that was the side she had to remove scar tissue from during my surgery 3yrs ago and there was no damage to the part connecting to my uterus at that time so that's why she thinks there's a little chance it could've been a spasm but as well all know, scar tissue tends to spread. Plus she said that the end closest to the uterus is where they usually see spasms when spasms occur so we shall see  FX sooo tight this ends up being the case!!! I'm not getting my hopes up that maybe the test was wrong but either way I'm ok with it now. I KNOW my tube will work after some treatment if it really was blocked and I do believe in miracles so alls I can do is just keep praying!
> 
> It seems to me that if the dye pushed through a blockage o. Top then there wouldn't be a blockage on the bottom, or the dye never would have gone through. I don't know if that makes sense or not, but I feel like the tube seized up and created a mock blockage.
> 
> 
> 
> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies sorry i didnt get a chance to poas yesterday so have done one this afternoon.. not sure if i can see the line getting darker or not.Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, with the top test being 2 days old and dry I can't tell if it's darker or not. I hope it is. Have you tried a different brand test?Click to expand...

I didn't explain it right I dont think. I have a DVD of the test, I just can't get it on here! What happened was the dye was able to push through the entrance to my tube but couldn't get all the way through :-\. They tried for a second and third time to get whatever it pushed through COMPLETELY out (so it is still in there, just helped block the other end more from the looks of it cuz that end wouldn't break open.) but as far as we could see on the screen, it couldn't push through. But ur thought of it all is what I keep trying to tell myself so I feel a little better. My doc said she can't say no.that that def didn't happen but she is pretty sure it's a real block at the moment :-\. It hurt like heck having the first part broken through and then the dye just sat there. This just means that my tube has only a small block now rather than a huge block. This is actually very common to happen. The doctor believed that the build up of tissue must have been worse on all of my tube then she suspected which made it so the dye wasn't quite strong enough for all of it :-\ I kept sitting on the toilet and pushing after the test tho so maybe my body worked some magic on its own while I was doing that. Lol. Sry this was so long. Does that make sense to u? I wish I had my computer so I could show u all the video and walk u through it. It makes me cry when I watch it and the dye finally breaks through and we get so excited and them boom it stops again :-(. Awe well. Hopefully it was just a spasm from the pain after the first break through! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm getting worried that I O'ed later than I thought, and did it on the day of my last rise. I don't know why but I'm being skeptical. And, having no bd around that time, I'm sad. I sure hope I O'ed on cd16 and not on 19. I wish we would have kept going now!!! Argh. But, with that awesome OPK and then the temp rising the next day, it seemed like it had happened. :(
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll test, feel out already. Been playing in a testing thread and testing super early this cycle, just because! Lol but I don't know when I will really test or if I will keep playing around with testing.
> 
> :dust: to all!

remember, u had that extremely dark opk and then a rise so I'm pretty certain that u oed when u thought u did  I don't think u missed it at all! 

AFM, my temp only went up some today but I still think I O'ed yest regardless of what my chart thinks lol. I like forced myself to bd last night expecting a nice rise today lol. I was soo tired last night too. I'm guna use an opk around 1030 so I will update. If that's negative then I more than likely o'ed during the night sometime. FX that's the case!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mega, looks like uve o'ed too  FX my temp goes higher tomorrow! It was also very cold in our room this a.k so that could of affected things I guess...unless I just haven't oed yet. If I don't O until today, I will be shocked! But I'm almost certain I felt o pains yest. I told myself I won't obsess about O so I'm not going to! Lol


----------



## missink2014

Hi ladies been to the drs this morning she took bloods will have results tomorrow morning.. I hate the wait :( I also re tested again today st 17dpo but I really cant see much of a change in the lines. Tests on pic from top to bottom are 14dpo am, 14dpo pm, 16dpo pm and todays 17dpo fmu.. do you ladies see any difference?
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-07 12.00.58.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megamegan

Missink, it's hard to see with the glare, but it definitely looks like there are lines... have you used those tests before and gotten blank white negatives? I'm not sure what brand those are but they probably don't sell them in the US. Good luck! Atleast you only have to wait one more day :)

Aidensmommy yes I am 100% positive I o'd last night and I was surprised my temp went up so much already! Well let's just hope BD 3 days prior to O, and not the day of, does the trick. Like you said, you promised yourself you wouldn't worry too much about when you O'd this cycle so I think you can probably be sure it happened at some point over the last 24 hours and you did all you could :) 

Good luck everyone! Let the 2ww begin, for many of us... :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies been to the drs this morning she took bloods will have results tomorrow morning.. I hate the wait :( I also re tested again today st 17dpo but I really cant see much of a change in the lines. Tests on pic from top to bottom are 14dpo am, 14dpo pm, 16dpo pm and todays 17dpo fmu.. do you ladies see any difference?

I can't see anything on 14 without zooming in a lot but on the 17dpo one I can see a line without even zooming in so I'm guessing its darker. Is the one from this a.m wet still? Ive been let down once by looking at a test after a half hr to an hr because of evaps :-\. I hope that's not the case for u! Evaps have broken my heart in the past. I do think the one from today does look a tiny bit darker tho. Update us when ur blood results are in. FX for u! What time frame did those lines all show up in?


----------



## Wishing1010

FX missink!!!

And congrats on the TWW ladies!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Missink, it's hard to see with the glare, but it definitely looks like there are lines... have you used those tests before and gotten blank white negatives? I'm not sure what brand those are but they probably don't sell them in the US. Good luck! Atleast you only have to wait one more day :)
> 
> Aidensmommy yes I am 100% positive I o'd last night and I was surprised my temp went up so much already! Well let's just hope BD 3 days prior to O, and not the day of, does the trick. Like you said, you promised yourself you wouldn't worry too much about when you O'd this cycle so I think you can probably be sure it happened at some point over the last 24 hours and you did all you could :)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Let the 2ww begin, for many of us... :dust:

yep and I def got a lot of bding in so I know I got it covered, even if O was today. I'm guessin my dhs sperm probably only lives 24-48hrs tops cuz of his mtn dew and cigg habbit (he drinks a LOAD of mtn dew which can be harmful to sperm, especially drank out of a can, which is how dh likes it) so as long as we bd at least the day before O, I know I'm probably good to go . Who knows, maybe dh has super sperm but it hasn't got the chance to show off yet because of my tube LOL. This month will be exciting. Alot of us are due to test pretty much the same days. Hope to see lots of bfps!


----------



## Jrepp

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies been to the drs this morning she took bloods will have results tomorrow morning.. I hate the wait :( I also re tested again today st 17dpo but I really cant see much of a change in the lines. Tests on pic from top to bottom are 14dpo am, 14dpo pm, 16dpo pm and todays 17dpo fmu.. do you ladies see any difference?

I'm going to be completely honest and say I honestly don't see a difference in the lines. I hope they are getting darker, but it doesn't look like they are to me. Hopefully your betas come back today instead of tomorrow. (I'm sorry if that isn't what you want to hear)



aidensmommy1 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Missink, it's hard to see with the glare, but it definitely looks like there are lines... have you used those tests before and gotten blank white negatives? I'm not sure what brand those are but they probably don't sell them in the US. Good luck! Atleast you only have to wait one more day :)
> 
> Aidensmommy yes I am 100% positive I o'd last night and I was surprised my temp went up so much already! Well let's just hope BD 3 days prior to O, and not the day of, does the trick. Like you said, you promised yourself you wouldn't worry too much about when you O'd this cycle so I think you can probably be sure it happened at some point over the last 24 hours and you did all you could :)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Let the 2ww begin, for many of us... :dust:
> 
> yep and I def got a lot of bding in so I know I got it covered, even if O was today. I'm guessin my dhs sperm probably only lives 24-48hrs tops cuz of his mtn dew and cigg habbit (he drinks a LOAD of mtn dew which can be harmful to sperm, especially drank out of a can, which is how dh likes it) so as long as we bd at least the day before O, I know I'm probably good to go . This month will be exciting. Alot of us are due to test pretty much the same days. Hope to see lots of bfps!Click to expand...

My husband prefers Pepsi and cigarettes, although he is cutting back on both by his choice. He was doing good until I looked at his sperm under the microscope and determined they were super sperm. Oh well!

So my blogger friends first betas were 400, her second beta was 1270. It tripled in 2 days. Yesterday was a great day, but today is back to reality


----------



## missink2014

Megamegan said:


> Missink, it's hard to see with the glare, but it definitely looks like there are lines... have you used those tests before and gotten blank white negatives? I'm not sure what brand those are but they probably don't sell them in the US. Good luck! Atleast you only have to wait one more day :)
> 
> Aidensmommy yes I am 100% positive I o'd last night and I was surprised my temp went up so much already! Well let's just hope BD 3 days prior to O, and not the day of, does the trick. Like you said, you promised yourself you wouldn't worry too much about when you O'd this cycle so I think you can probably be sure it happened at some point over the last 24 hours and you did all you could :)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Let the 2ww begin, for many of us... :dust:

yeah i have used the tests before (local superstore brand) and have had blank white negatives in the past with no evaps. my dr has said its a definite pos and not an evap but even she cant tell if they are getting darker or not. im such a worrier as it is and now even more so after my Mc. Good luck to you i hope you get your bfp this month.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies been to the drs this morning she took bloods will have results tomorrow morning.. I hate the wait :( I also re tested again today st 17dpo but I really cant see much of a change in the lines. Tests on pic from top to bottom are 14dpo am, 14dpo pm, 16dpo pm and todays 17dpo fmu.. do you ladies see any difference?
> 
> I'm going to be completely honest and say I honestly don't see a difference in the lines. I hope they are getting darker, but it doesn't look like they are to me. Hopefully your betas come back today instead of tomorrow. (I'm sorry if that isn't what you want to hear)
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Missink, it's hard to see with the glare, but it definitely looks like there are lines... have you used those tests before and gotten blank white negatives? I'm not sure what brand those are but they probably don't sell them in the US. Good luck! Atleast you only have to wait one more day :)
> 
> Aidensmommy yes I am 100% positive I o'd last night and I was surprised my temp went up so much already! Well let's just hope BD 3 days prior to O, and not the day of, does the trick. Like you said, you promised yourself you wouldn't worry too much about when you O'd this cycle so I think you can probably be sure it happened at some point over the last 24 hours and you did all you could :)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Let the 2ww begin, for many of us... :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> yep and I def got a lot of bding in so I know I got it covered, even if O was today. I'm guessin my dhs sperm probably only lives 24-48hrs tops cuz of his mtn dew and cigg habbit (he drinks a LOAD of mtn dew which can be harmful to sperm, especially drank out of a can, which is how dh likes it) so as long as we bd at least the day before O, I know I'm probably good to go . This month will be exciting. Alot of us are due to test pretty much the same days. Hope to see lots of bfps!Click to expand...
> 
> My husband prefers Pepsi and cigarettes, although he is cutting back on both by his choice. He was doing good until I looked at his sperm under the microscope and determined they were super sperm. Oh well!
> 
> So my blogger friends first betas were 400, her second beta was 1270. It tripled in 2 days. Yesterday was a great day, but today is back to realityClick to expand...

thank u for sharing this! Now I wont be so concerned about his swimmers! He has started replacing SOME of his soda with iced tea and I tried getting him to switch to bottles instead of cans but that only lasted about 2wks lol. Its good to know his soda may not have murdered his sperm! Lol


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls!

Congrats on your O's ;)) I hope something good will come out of it;)

I tested----------> BFN...so negative its not even funny....

Oh well.... AF should be here in a day or two...I can feel it.


----------



## missink2014

aidensmommy1 said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies been to the drs this morning she took bloods will have results tomorrow morning.. I hate the wait :( I also re tested again today st 17dpo but I really cant see much of a change in the lines. Tests on pic from top to bottom are 14dpo am, 14dpo pm, 16dpo pm and todays 17dpo fmu.. do you ladies see any difference?
> 
> I can't see anything on 14 without zooming in a lot but on the 17dpo one I can see a line without even zooming in so I'm guessing its darker. Is the one from this a.m wet still? Ive been let down once by looking at a test after a half hr to an hr because of evaps :-\. I hope that's not the case for u! Evaps have broken my heart in the past. I do think the one from today does look a tiny bit darker tho. Update us when ur blood results are in. FX for u! What time frame did those lines all show up in?Click to expand...

14dpo is very very faint compared to 16dpo but not sure about 16 and 17dpo.. the one from this am is still wet yes.. i will definatly update you all as soon as bloods are back, trying not to get my hopes up just incase but i am having alot of symptoms so i am hopeful.. hopefully you catch this month and get a bfp


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Missink, it's hard to see with the glare, but it definitely looks like there are lines... have you used those tests before and gotten blank white negatives? I'm not sure what brand those are but they probably don't sell them in the US. Good luck! Atleast you only have to wait one more day :)
> 
> Aidensmommy yes I am 100% positive I o'd last night and I was surprised my temp went up so much already! Well let's just hope BD 3 days prior to O, and not the day of, does the trick. Like you said, you promised yourself you wouldn't worry too much about when you O'd this cycle so I think you can probably be sure it happened at some point over the last 24 hours and you did all you could :)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Let the 2ww begin, for many of us... :dust:
> 
> yeah i have used the tests before (local superstore brand) and have had blank white negatives in the past with no evaps. my dr has said its a definite pos and not an evap but even she cant tell if they are getting darker or not. im such a worrier as it is and now even more so after my Mc. Good luck to you i hope you get your bfp this month.Click to expand...

I know this is WAYY easier said than done but if u can, try and do something nice for urself today and get ur mind off of everything as much as possible and TRY to relax (I know how extremely hard that can be!) because my doc always told me while pregnant with Aiden to try my best not to stress out in the first trimester to help prevent m/c. Of course a little stress isn't going to cause damage, I'm just saying IF YOU CAN, try not to add extra to urself. I know first hand how hard it is for u right now and I hope this didn't come out wrong. I'm just trying to be helpful  lol. 
So was ur urine test at the docs positive? Ive had blue dye tests have perfect bfp lines but only after they dried (so they weren't real positives) but even my doc thought they were until she did bloods. That was cycle #2 ttc..gosh do I wish those evaps were real and stuck for me! That's the crappy thing with hpt dye tests sometimes :-\. I truly hope ur bloods come back showing u are pregnant and it progresses. Ive heard vitex can prevent a m/c...maybe u could ask ur doc or herbalist about this just for precautions if ur bloods do come back positive. Now go spoil urself! U deserve it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies been to the drs this morning she took bloods will have results tomorrow morning.. I hate the wait :( I also re tested again today st 17dpo but I really cant see much of a change in the lines. Tests on pic from top to bottom are 14dpo am, 14dpo pm, 16dpo pm and todays 17dpo fmu.. do you ladies see any difference?
> 
> I can't see anything on 14 without zooming in a lot but on the 17dpo one I can see a line without even zooming in so I'm guessing its darker. Is the one from this a.m wet still? Ive been let down once by looking at a test after a half hr to an hr because of evaps :-\. I hope that's not the case for u! Evaps have broken my heart in the past. I do think the one from today does look a tiny bit darker tho. Update us when ur blood results are in. FX for u! What time frame did those lines all show up in?Click to expand...
> 
> 14dpo is very very faint compared to 16dpo but not sure about 16 and 17dpo.. the one from this am is still wet yes.. i will definatly update you all as soon as bloods are back, trying not to get my hopes up just incase but i am having alot of symptoms so i am hopeful.. hopefully you catch this month and get a bfpClick to expand...

if its wet, then I agree with ur doc that it probably is a true positive. Some tests just can't detect levels until they're super high so hopefully that's the case w ur tests  FX ur bloods give a better result to go on!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> Congrats on your O's ;)) I hope something good will come out of it;)
> 
> I tested----------> BFN...so negative its not even funny....
> 
> Oh well.... AF should be here in a day or two...I can feel it.

I pray you are one of those women who feel like AF is coming before ur bfp! FX! Since you dont chart, u could still be testing a day or two early, plus there are so many women on FF who couldn't get positives until the day AF was due. It all depends on when implantation occurs and how long it takes for it to build up in ur urine. I still have hope for u!


----------



## missink2014

I know this is WAYY easier said than done but if u can, try and do something nice for urself today and get ur mind off of everything as much as possible and TRY to relax (I know how extremely hard that can be!) because my doc always told me while pregnant with Aiden to try my best not to stress out in the first trimester to help prevent m/c. Of course a little stress isn't going to cause damage, I'm just saying IF YOU CAN, try not to add extra to urself. I know first hand how hard it is for u right now and I hope this didn't come out wrong. I'm just trying to be helpful  lol. 
So was ur urine test at the docs positive? Ive had blue dye tests have perfect bfp lines but only after they dried (so they weren't real positives) but even my doc thought they were until she did bloods. That was cycle #2 ttc..gosh do I wish those evaps were real and stuck for me! That's the crappy thing with hpt dye tests sometimes :-\. I truly hope ur bloods come back showing u are pregnant and it progresses. Ive heard vitex can prevent a m/c...maybe u could ask ur doc or herbalist about this just for precautions if ur bloods do come back positive. Now go spoil urself! U deserve it![/QUOTE]
thanks hun your such a lovely lady, i have booked myself in for a hair cut and manicure this afternoon, the dr did not want to re test my urine as she said a blood test is the best course of action and i agree with her on that. my dr app this am was about 15 mins after i had done my test so was fresh still when i got to her office. I had never even heard of evaps when i fell with my DS and DD, its only been since TTC this time that i have found out about them and as my OH said thats one more thing id worry about lol and he is right. but hopefully this afternoon will ease my stress.


----------



## Venus13

Can I join? I'm 7 DPO waiting to test on Sunday


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> I know this is WAYY easier said than done but if u can, try and do something nice for urself today and get ur mind off of everything as much as possible and TRY to relax (I know how extremely hard that can be!) because my doc always told me while pregnant with Aiden to try my best not to stress out in the first trimester to help prevent m/c. Of course a little stress isn't going to cause damage, I'm just saying IF YOU CAN, try not to add extra to urself. I know first hand how hard it is for u right now and I hope this didn't come out wrong. I'm just trying to be helpful  lol.
> So was ur urine test at the docs positive? Ive had blue dye tests have perfect bfp lines but only after they dried (so they weren't real positives) but even my doc thought they were until she did bloods. That was cycle #2 ttc..gosh do I wish those evaps were real and stuck for me! That's the crappy thing with hpt dye tests sometimes :-\. I truly hope ur bloods come back showing u are pregnant and it progresses. Ive heard vitex can prevent a m/c...maybe u could ask ur doc or herbalist about this just for precautions if ur bloods do come back positive. Now go spoil urself! U deserve it!

 thanks hun your such a lovely lady, i have booked myself in for a hair cut and manicure this afternoon, the dr did not want to re test my urine as she said a blood test is the best course of action and i agree with her on that. my dr app this am was about 15 mins after i had done my test so was fresh still when i got to her office. I had never even heard of evaps when i fell with my DS and DD, its only been since TTC this time that i have found out about them and as my OH said thats one more thing id worry about lol and he is right. but hopefully this afternoon will ease my stress. [/QUOTE]

same here! I never heard of evaps but I also didn't test like crazy while ttc my son. Its mainly on blue/purple dye tests that evaps are common on but ive had it happen with first response as well! That I was shocked about! I can't wait for ur doc to call with results now! FX soo tight!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Venus13 said:


> Can I join? I'm 7 DPO waiting to test on Sunday

of course u can!  welcome and good luck to u!!


----------



## Jrepp

Hey Venus welcome! 

Drs appointment in 2 hours :( I just got most of the post op stuff so hopefully the anesthesiologist clears me too


----------



## ab75

I'm out. Need to join a thread for May!!


----------



## Venus13

Jrepp said:


> Hey Venus welcome!
> 
> Drs appointment in 2 hours :( I just got most of the post op stuff so hopefully the anesthesiologist clears me too

sorry you may have shared in previous posts, is everything ok, are you having an Op?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Venus13 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hey Venus welcome!
> 
> Drs appointment in 2 hours :( I just got most of the post op stuff so hopefully the anesthesiologist clears me too
> 
> sorry you may have shared in previous posts, is everything ok, are you having an Op?Click to expand...

if u click into jrepps signature link, the "eventualmomma" link, she has a journal and she actually has a video explaining everything. I like how she has it set up & recorded for records and such. . I figured I'd let u know so u can check it out...& to save jrepp from all the typing  lol


----------



## Venus13

aidensmommy1 said:


> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hey Venus welcome!
> 
> Drs appointment in 2 hours :( I just got most of the post op stuff so hopefully the anesthesiologist clears me too
> 
> sorry you may have shared in previous posts, is everything ok, are you having an Op?Click to expand...
> 
> if u click into jrepps signature link, the "eventualmomma" link, she has a journal and she actually has a video explaining everything. I like how she has it set up & recorded for records and such. . I figured I'd let u know so u can check it out...& to save jrepp from all the typing  lolClick to expand...


thanks, will do.


----------



## mckpedro

Venus13 said:


> Can I join? I'm 7 DPO waiting to test on Sunday

I also am 7dpo. AF comes/goes when she wants which is rarely, so i can't even count on her to say im NOT pregnant.... so i too will probably test 13th-14th and hopefully it will be BFP!
good luck!! FX

:dust:


----------



## Venus13

mckpedro said:


> I also am 7dpo. AF comes/goes when she wants which is rarely, so i can't even count on her to say im NOT pregnant.... so i too will probably test 13th-14th and hopefully it will be BFP!
> good luck!! FX
> 
> :dust:

good luck keep us posted!!!! what tests are you using?


----------



## Venus13

Ladies you all seem very knowledgable on here:

I have to go for a scan on Wednesday unfortunately after my loss it took 5 weeks for my body to get back to normal so was still testing HCG positive went for scan and Doc said body was still doing its thing, so as a result they found a massive cyst in my ovary, 9cm!!!! so anyway, we needed to watch it, doc said mist likely due to my hormones still being all over the place. So in the meantime HCG went away, and I finally ovulated 7 days ago. I am now due for my scan to check on the cyst, I will be 9 DPO, would they be able to see anything in my uterus if I am pregnant? I might as well ask....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Holy crap! I'm really not O'ing until today! I started having the most intense o pains I have ever had so I held my pee for an hr and a half and just got another ever darker positive then yest! The test line is like 20x darker than the control and it came up darker before the control even fully appeared! This is insan! Ive never seen an opk so dark or felt O like this. And CD15 O; that's unheard of for me!! I'm excited!!


----------



## mckpedro

Venus13 said:


> good luck keep us posted!!!! what tests are you using?

I am using cbdigital for ovulation... I have a first response pregnancy test... any suggestions on tests? 

Thanks for all your support ladies!


----------



## Venus13

with my previous pregnancy Frer was the first one to show, I used a few at same time ha ha!

Ovulation the Clearblue are the best,


----------



## Venus13

aidensmommy1 said:


> Holy crap! I'm really not O'ing until today! I started having the most intense o pains I have ever had so I held my pee for an hr and a half and just got another ever darker positive then yest! The test line is like 20x darker than the control and it came up darker before the control even fully appeared! This is insan! Ive never seen an opk so dark or felt O like this. And CD15 O; that's unheard of for me!! I'm excited!!

Oh my! sounds good, maybe even ovulating more than one egg?! 

Did you DTD yesterday? I would do it tonight too in case.


----------



## mckpedro

I only started BBT charting the day before i took my ovulation test. (which i am now 7dpo) so i have no idea what the temperature means, but i always take it orally around 8 am before getting up for the day... but anyways, could you look at my ff chart and let me know what you think? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/​


----------



## Wishing1010

I have added you Venus! And put Mckpedro down for the 13th as well. Also, changed myself to the same date :)

FX :dust:


----------



## mckpedro

Wishing1010 said:


> BebVern said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you guys? I'll be testing on the 5th :D
> 
> Added you to our list. Welcome!!! FX and good luck to you!Click to expand...

BebVern, Did you get a BFP ??? 

FX! Haven't heard, so I am hoping yes!!

:hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Venus13 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! I'm really not O'ing until today! I started having the most intense o pains I have ever had so I held my pee for an hr and a half and just got another ever darker positive then yest! The test line is like 20x darker than the control and it came up darker before the control even fully appeared! This is insan! Ive never seen an opk so dark or felt O like this. And CD15 O; that's unheard of for me!! I'm excited!!
> 
> Oh my! sounds good, maybe even ovulating more than one egg?!
> 
> Did you DTD yesterday? I would do it tonight too in case.Click to expand...

I have for the last 5 nights so I'll probably take a break tonight but I'm sure there's still some swimmers up there waiting for the egg  I'm pretty sure i O'ed a little bit ago. I had a cramp so bad i had to squat down for a minute. FX this lil bean gets fertilized and makes it to the uterus!!! I'm praying sooo hard!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mckpedro said:


> I only started BBT charting the day before i took my ovulation test. (which i am now 7dpo) so i have no idea what the temperature means, but i always take it orally around 8 am before getting up for the day... but anyways, could you look at my ff chart and let me know what you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/​

it only shows my chart when I click the Link hun. Try posting another one and I'll take a look


----------



## Megamegan

Yay aidensmommy!! How exciting. Maybe it IS 2 eggs dropping, wouldn't that be great! 

I had LOTS of EWCM today, and I'm wondering if it was just inside yesterday and coming out today after O... still feeling minor cramps from O, but yesterday was the seriously painful part so I guess the ewcm is just coming out now... makes me want to BD just in case but I'm not sure if DH will be feeling up to it tonight and I'm almost positive it's too late now. I got a new thermometer so if this cycle is a bust I'll use that one next cycle... don't wanna mess up the temps by switching mid-cycle.

Can you change my test date to April 20? Easter is when AF is due, now that I'm pretty sure yesterday was ovulation :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi ladies - AF was due yesterday, had a BFN on yesterdays test - No spotting or anything yet. Called my clinic to ask if the antibiotics from my bladder infection + kidney stones could cause a delay. They said it shouldn't.. Since I'm flying down to ATL tomorrow to be with hubby, I decided to go in for a beta blood test, will hopefully know the results by tomorrow, and if neg., hopefully AF starts soon so we can continue on! I did have a nightmare last night that I had a chemical. It was pretty terrible!

I'm about 97% sure I'm NOT pregnant (no symptoms or anything), but, good luck to everyone else! I hope we see more BFP's soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Yay aidensmommy!! How exciting. Maybe it IS 2 eggs dropping, wouldn't that be great!
> 
> I had LOTS of EWCM today, and I'm wondering if it was just inside yesterday and coming out today after O... still feeling minor cramps from O, but yesterday was the seriously painful part so I guess the ewcm is just coming out now... makes me want to BD just in case but I'm not sure if DH will be feeling up to it tonight and I'm almost positive it's too late now. I got a new thermometer so if this cycle is a bust I'll use that one next cycle... don't wanna mess up the temps by switching mid-cycle.
> 
> Can you change my test date to April 20? Easter is when AF is due, now that I'm pretty sure yesterday was ovulation :)

yay we have the same test date!  and I get EWCM alot the day after O or very watery as well. I'm guessing left over like u said or maybe we r still potentially fertile the next day...idk. But this cycle, I started out with EWCM this morning and LOADS of it (I didn't even use mucus relief or green tea this cycle!) and now after tons of cramping for 2 1/2hrs, I have that yellowish tinted creamy CM that I usually get after O so I'm like certain I oed this a.m  I honestly think I got my really dark opk like an hr before I oed or before I got the o pains anyway. My cm is still watery but very creamy mixed in so I feel quite confident now so now I wont feel worried about not bding tonight. Makes me feel better. I feel I have the best egg ive had in a long time waiting there. FX!!!! My AF will now be due the day after Easter but Easter day is still going to be my test date  I feel like it'll bring a little extra luck


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Hi ladies - AF was due yesterday, had a BFN on yesterdays test - No spotting or anything yet. Called my clinic to ask if the antibiotics from my bladder infection + kidney stones could cause a delay. They said it shouldn't.. Since I'm flying down to ATL tomorrow to be with hubby, I decided to go in for a beta blood test, will hopefully know the results by tomorrow, and if neg., hopefully AF starts soon so we can continue on! I did have a nightmare last night that I had a chemical. It was pretty terrible!
> 
> I'm about 97% sure I'm NOT pregnant (no symptoms or anything), but, good luck to everyone else! I hope we see more BFP's soon!

good luck!! I hope u get a great phone call later today or tomorrow! Hubby would have a wonderful surprise & get to see u at the same time. Itd be prefect. I'm praying for u! FX! :dust:


----------



## Venus13

Jennuuh said:


> Hi ladies - AF was due yesterday, had a BFN on yesterdays test - No spotting or anything yet. Called my clinic to ask if the antibiotics from my bladder infection + kidney stones could cause a delay. They said it shouldn't.. Since I'm flying down to ATL tomorrow to be with hubby, I decided to go in for a beta blood test, will hopefully know the results by tomorrow, and if neg., hopefully AF starts soon so we can continue on! I did have a nightmare last night that I had a chemical. It was pretty terrible!
> 
> I'm about 97% sure I'm NOT pregnant (no symptoms or anything), but, good luck to everyone else! I hope we see more BFP's soon!

good luck keep us posted!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi ladies, I'm a bit late but can I jump on board? Hoping for an Easter egg of my own- AF due 23rd but will start testing early from 16th as I have a spa day booked for then!! 

Think I just o'd today but my cycles are a bit abnormal since mc in February so can't be sure- thought I'd o'd Wednesday, but then got some fab ewcm this afternoon & cramps all day so think this is it!

Fingers crossed for some Easter eggs & Xmas babies!!

Xxx


----------



## Venus13

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a bit late but can I jump on board? Hoping for an Easter egg of my own- AF due 23rd but will start testing early from 16th as I have a spa day booked for then!!
> 
> Think I just o'd today but my cycles are a bit abnormal since mc in February so can't be sure- thought I'd o'd Wednesday, but then got some fab ewcm this afternoon & cramps all day so think this is it!
> 
> Fingers crossed for some Easter eggs & Xmas babies!!
> 
> Xxx

Welcome! Yes you are right Easter eggs will make Xmas babies, that's gotten me even more excited!


----------



## aidensmommy1

We were just talking about Christmas babies on here the other day  There would be a lot of Christmas babies from ladies on this thread if we all get our bfps this cycle...fx!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yep! I would be due 12/23 which is my dad's bday!


----------



## Jrepp

Venus13 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hey Venus welcome!
> 
> Drs appointment in 2 hours :( I just got most of the post op stuff so hopefully the anesthesiologist clears me too
> 
> sorry you may have shared in previous posts, is everything ok, are you having an Op?Click to expand...

As Aidensmommy said, I have a blog in my website, but basically they found scar tissue in my uterus that needs to be removed and they are checking for tube damage and adhesions. I will be having a hysteroscopy, chromotubation, possible tube unblock and laparoscopy on Friday. There are videos and details on my blog, if you want to follow. It is much more detailed than what I post here.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hey Venus welcome!
> 
> Drs appointment in 2 hours :( I just got most of the post op stuff so hopefully the anesthesiologist clears me too
> 
> sorry you may have shared in previous posts, is everything ok, are you having an Op?Click to expand...
> 
> if u click into jrepps signature link, the "eventualmomma" link, she has a journal and she actually has a video explaining everything. I like how she has it set up & recorded for records and such. . I figured I'd let u know so u can check it out...& to save jrepp from all the typing  lolClick to expand...

Thanks for so reading the word. Did you subscribe?



Venus13 said:


> Ladies you all seem very knowledgable on here:
> 
> I have to go for a scan on Wednesday unfortunately after my loss it took 5 weeks for my body to get back to normal so was still testing HCG positive went for scan and Doc said body was still doing its thing, so as a result they found a massive cyst in my ovary, 9cm!!!! so anyway, we needed to watch it, doc said mist likely due to my hormones still being all over the place. So in the meantime HCG went away, and I finally ovulated 7 days ago. I am now due for my scan to check on the cyst, I will be 9 DPO, would they be able to see anything in my uterus if I am pregnant? I might as well ask....

I would think that it won't show anything at 9dpo, as the blastocyst is just attaching and starting to form the placenta. It is possible though.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Holy crap! I'm really not O'ing until today! I started having the most intense o pains I have ever had so I held my pee for an hr and a half and just got another ever darker positive then yest! The test line is like 20x darker than the control and it came up darker before the control even fully appeared! This is insan! Ive never seen an opk so dark or felt O like this. And CD15 O; that's unheard of for me!! I'm excited!!

It's possible that you have already o'd and are still having a strong lh surge. Sounds like the vitex is working!



mckpedro said:


> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> good luck keep us posted!!!! what tests are you using?
> 
> I am using cbdigital for ovulation... I have a first response pregnancy test... any suggestions on tests?
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies!Click to expand...

I used the same tests for all three pregnancies. This next cycle I am going to try wondfos out and see how I like them. $40-$50 a month on supplies is really bugging me out. I will probably still get the frers for pregnancy, but if you can tell the difference on the lines, I recommend the up and up dip strips. You get 20 for $15 instead of 20 for $30.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! I'm really not O'ing until today! I started having the most intense o pains I have ever had so I held my pee for an hr and a half and just got another ever darker positive then yest! The test line is like 20x darker than the control and it came up darker before the control even fully appeared! This is insan! Ive never seen an opk so dark or felt O like this. And CD15 O; that's unheard of for me!! I'm excited!!
> 
> Oh my! sounds good, maybe even ovulating more than one egg?!
> 
> Did you DTD yesterday? I would do it tonight too in case.Click to expand...
> 
> I have for the last 5 nights so I'll probably take a break tonight but I'm sure there's still some swimmers up there waiting for the egg  I'm pretty sure i O'ed a little bit ago. I had a cramp so bad i had to squat down for a minute. FX this lil bean gets fertilized and makes it to the uterus!!! I'm praying sooo hard!Click to expand...

I would still try to get it in tonight if you can, or at least try to get your hubby to do his business in a cup.....just to be on the safe side. 

Afm: cleared for surgery from anaesthetia. They still are trying to figure out the ddvap so I don't know when they will figure that out. I had to give a bunch of blood because they are nervous I will have to have a transfusion, and needed a baseline to make sure everything was ok.


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope all goes well for you on Friday, Jrepp! Are you nervous at all?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I want to subscribe to it but I dont know how to! Lol. Idk if its just my phone or me or what but I can't seem to do alot of things on here! Is it suppose to be right there on the front page for me to subscribe?
And u could be correct...i may have oed yest but if I could guess id say this afternoon. That's ok with me tho  And I'm def going to try and get dh to bd tonight but idk if ill be able to lol. He's so worn out from the past 5 nights. I am too but its easier for me to "just do it" even when not in the mood. I thought I would have oed at least 2 days ago, otherwise I would have waited an extra 2 nights after my HSG to heal and then we would have both been more in the mood still tonight. Oh well. If he lets me jump his bones I certainly will! 

Are you getting nervous for ur surgery and/or anxious? I started getting SO anxious the wk and a half before my hsg (as u know!) I pray for u and the other girls every night, I truly do. I cant wait until its all done with for you. You've been through alot of pain and suffering from this, emotionally and physically. You'll be announcing your bfp in no time!


----------



## Wishing1010

I can't wait to see everyone's charts tomorrow!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I can't wait to see everyone's charts tomorrow!!!

I know I cannot wait to see if mine finally goes up & if urs stays up/goes up higher. It really looks good so far! FX it keeps it up!  Come on bfps!!


----------



## Wishing1010

We def need some bfp's in here!!!!


----------



## iBeach

Wishing1010 said:


> We def need some bfp's in here!!!!

I know I am not gonna bring one:haha: although it makes me wanna:cry:. 
I feel like my body is letting me down....


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> I hope all goes well for you on Friday, Jrepp! Are you nervous at all?




aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp, I want to subscribe to it but I dont know how to! Lol. Idk if its just my phone or me or what but I can't seem to do alot of things on here! Is it suppose to be right there on the front page for me to subscribe?
> And u could be correct...i may have oed yest but if I could guess id say this afternoon. That's ok with me tho  And I'm def going to try and get dh to bd tonight but idk if ill be able to lol. He's so worn out from the past 5 nights. I am too but its easier for me to "just do it" even when not in the mood. I thought I would have oed at least 2 days ago, otherwise I would have waited an extra 2 nights after my HSG to heal and then we would have both been more in the mood still tonight. Oh well. If he lets me jump his bones I certainly will!
> 
> Are you getting nervous for ur surgery and/or anxious? I started getting SO anxious the wk and a half before my hsg (as u know!) I pray for u and the other girls every night, I truly do. I cant wait until its all done with for you. You've been through alot of pain and suffering from this, emotionally and physically. You'll be announcing your bfp in no time!

If I'm being totally 100% honest, I'm terrified. I am so scared that they are going to find something wrong and/or take out bits and pieces. Honestly, they don't know how much scar tissue is in there because they only inflated my uterus like 60% because of the fold. Maybe it's folded because of the scar tissue...... My hubby says everything is going to be fine and he will be by my side as much as they will let him. It's just so stressful all the not knowing. I still need to get jello, applesauce and popcicles but my hubby just informed me that he has to close this entire week so that plan is put on major hold.



iBeach said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> We def need some bfp's in here!!!!
> 
> I know I am not gonna bring one:haha: although it makes me wanna:cry:.
> I feel like my body is letting me down....Click to expand...

Why do you think you are out?

Amy......where are you?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp :hugs: I hope all goes well, I will be thinking about you and praying for you!!! I bet once you are healed up, you will be better than ever.


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck jrepp!! And aidensmommy, I think you should jump his bones anyway ;) just to make sure! Ibeach hang in there. Its not over yet! Im just trying to not symptom spot this time. Its really hard! Because


----------



## Megamegan

Way to leave us hanging, froggy! ;) Hehe


----------



## confuzion

:rofl:

I'm like because......

Haha!


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol. Sorry. I was going to finish and accidentally pressed post, but then I got interrupted! I was going to say because I have felt some weird stuff in my abdomen area today. But im afraid its in my head :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well a quick update before bed, dh has been out cold for about 3hrs now so I didn't get to get one last bd in but since it was bothering me, I asked doctor google and it says that the 1 & 2 days before O actually result in higher pregnancy rates (80% it said for 1&2 days BEFORE O and only 5% recorded for women conceiving ON o day so now I feel alot better that dh fell asleep. It explained a whole process about sperm that I never knew about. The sperm needs this fluid in ur tubes, which is made by hormones estrogen and progesterone, and they NEED this fluid to fully mature and this can take 12-24hrs on its own so that's why they say to bd before O. I never fully understood what the sperm did RIGHT when it got through the cervix but I now know . I feel much better about not bding on o day now & feel my chances will still be just as good  Hopefully my temp goes up tomorrow tho! If it doesn't, dh HAS to bd in the early a.m, he wont have a choice LOL.  

goodnight ladies. Cant wait to see all the charts in the a.m


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for u froggy!

jrepp, that's 100% understandable how u feel. I felt the same way last wk. I think the worrying about the results is the worst part :-\. I'm praying for u and I know many other are too. Everything will come out awesome and u'll have a sticky bean in no time! I really do believe that. Good luck hun <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp still didn't go up besides by .08! Ugh. Maybe im just having my normal slow rise. Idk. I'm starting to think I may end up with an annovulatory chart this cycle. Maybe vitex wasn't good for me. Idk, we'll see in the next day or two. In regretting not waking dh up last night now. Hopefully we have time real quick before he goes to work


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow wishing! Ur chart looks amazing! I'm praying it stays that way and u get ur bfp in the next two days  FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> My temp still didn't go up besides by .08! Ugh. Maybe im just having my normal slow rise. Idk. I'm starting to think I may end up with an annovulatory chart this cycle. Maybe vitex wasn't good for me. Idk, we'll see in the next day or two. In regretting not waking dh up last night now. Hopefully we have time real quick before he goes to work

Maybe you are just having a slow rise and it will steadily increase to a BFP :)


----------



## Wishing1010

And thank you! I hope it stays up as well :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My temp still didn't go up besides by .08! Ugh. Maybe im just having my normal slow rise. Idk. I'm starting to think I may end up with an annovulatory chart this cycle. Maybe vitex wasn't good for me. Idk, we'll see in the next day or two. In regretting not waking dh up last night now. Hopefully we have time real quick before he goes to work
> 
> Maybe you are just having a slow rise and it will steadily increase to a BFP :)Click to expand...

thanks. This is what I was just thinking! . I think I did O yesterday like I thought but its probably just taking a day or two for the progesterone to build up in my system. That's not uncommon for me and my bbs are tingling now which usually only happens AFTER O and I have that creamy post O CM and my cp was very high and soft yest a.m and now its low/med so I'm pretty sure dh and I still covered it, my chart just probably won't agree until tomorrow. So it was a CD15 o date  I may have to override FF this cycle if it doesn't agree but that's ok


----------



## missink2014

Feeling completely let down by my drs today she assured me my blood results would be back thismorning and they are not. Broke down in tears when the rreceptionist said they are not back :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> Feeling completely let down by my drs today she assured me my blood results would be back thismorning and they are not. Broke down in tears when the rreceptionist said they are not back :(

do u live in the US? I'm surprised they are keeping u waiting like this! My docs office always calls the day of with results for me "to save me the emotional toll of waiting". I'm sorry hun. I just hope u get GREAT results back asap. FX for u!


----------



## missink2014

aidensmommy1 said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling completely let down by my drs today she assured me my blood results would be back thismorning and they are not. Broke down in tears when the rreceptionist said they are not back :(
> 
> do u live in the US? I'm surprised they are keeping u waiting like this! My docs office always calls the day of with results for me "to save me the emotional toll of waiting". I'm sorry hun. I just hope u get GREAT results back asap. FX for u!Click to expand...

No I live in the UK hun , the drs kept telling me that my bleeding was fine when I had my MC so have such little faith in them as it is and according to the consultant I had for my ectopic I should be on high risk if I fell again, but my dr seems to think otherwise... just dont know what to do with myself now. Thanks hun


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry missink...this is so horrible for you to have to go through. I hope they get them to you ASAP. FX for you!


----------



## Jrepp

It looks like a slow rise Aidensmommy.

Wishing, your chart looks great! Only a few days left until testing.

Missink perhaps the results are just taking a bit longer? The lab could have been busy.

Afm: spring break is over and it's back to reality for today-Thursday and then I'm off 2 weeks. I did take an opk yesterday and I was surprised by the darkness of the line considering the pill prevents ovulation. Oh well, not like we've done anything to get pregnant anyways.


----------



## SweetMelodies

Jrepp I hope everything goes well with your surgery, sending you positive thoughts!

You chart looks awesome Wishing, fx'd it stays up!

Missink that sucks, My doctor sometimes doesn't call with test results and I have to call and ask myself its so annoying.

Aidensmommy hopefully you see a bigger rise tomorrow!

My chart is messed up this cycle, the day before and after (last night) I slept horrible, falling in to a deep sleep only about an hour before taking my temp. I dunno what it was that I ate yesterday but I woke up with horrible pains in my stomach + bad indigestion. So I put "sleep deprivation" down as one of my symptoms so ff changed my nice line to a dotted one. Oh well not really much I can do about that. :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> It looks like a slow rise Aidensmommy.
> 
> Wishing, your chart looks great! Only a few days left until testing.
> 
> Missink perhaps the results are just taking a bit longer? The lab could have been busy.
> 
> Afm: spring break is over and it's back to reality for today-Thursday and then I'm off 2 weeks. I did take an opk yesterday and I was surprised by the darkness of the line considering the pill prevents ovulation. Oh well, not like we've done anything to get pregnant anyways.

Thank you! I'm starting to get hopeful!!!

Well, I hope work is easy on you for the next few days! I hope it takes your mind off your surgery at least a little bit. Hmm, that's crazy that you have a dark OPK while on BCP. Very interesting!


----------



## missink2014

Hi ladies had results back after a bit of complaining..hcg is only 49 seems rather low but she only wants to re test in a week. Id have thought 48hrs after the first., im losing hope this time :(


----------



## Wishing1010

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies had results back after a bit of complaining..hcg is only 49 seems rather low but she only wants to re test in a week. Id have thought 48hrs after the first., im losing hope this time :(

:( hang in there, there is still a good chance!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies had results back after a bit of complaining..hcg is only 49 seems rather low but she only wants to re test in a week. Id have thought 48hrs after the first., im losing hope this time :(

there still a chance for u hun. I know how hard this is :-\. Hopefully when u retest, you'll have a way higher number than u suspect. You could just be building up hcg slowly and that's not always a bad thing. I'm praying for u hun.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I agree with u. I think I oed yest and its just starting out slow. Besides it can take 24hrs after O for a nice rise so if I oed in the afternoon yest, 6 this a.m may have been too soon for the progesterone to build up like its going to. FX this is the case! 

The fact that u got a pretty dark opk while on bcp proves that u dont always O after a positive opk! Lol maybe ur ovaries are trying to fight it


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omgosh my poor poor dh!!! I feel so bad for him. I did one of my new clearblue opks and it was neg but he went in the bathroom and he saw two lines on a test that looks just like a pregnancy test and came running in here smiling. He thought I was waiting to tell him about a bfp! He sat here smiling at me and finally asked "did u take a pregnancy test today" and when I said no, opk, u could see his eyes starting to fill up with water. Awe I feel so bad! Boy do I wish that was the case! Well now I know if dh is home, i need to either not forget about it or label it! Poor guy. Lol. :-(


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omgosh my poor poor dh!!! I feel so bad for him. I did one of my new clearblue opks and it was neg but he went in the bathroom and he saw two lines on a test that looks just like a pregnancy test and came running in here smiling. He thought I was waiting to tell him about a bfp! He sat here smiling at me and finally asked "did u take a pregnancy test today" and when I said no, opk, u could see his eyes starting to fill up with water. Awe I feel so bad! Boy do I wish that was the case! Well now I know if dh is home, i need to either not forget about it or label it! Poor guy. Lol. :-(

Oh no!!! Poor guy. :( they just don't understand this stuff like we do. I hope you will have a BFP to show him soon!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm a dork and have been testing early. Got lines yesterday and today, but I'm afraid they are all Evaps (especially with being so early!). Stupid wondfo's!!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps66857de2.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm a dork and have been testing early. Got lines yesterday and today, but I'm afraid they are all Evaps (especially with being so early!). Stupid wondfo's!!
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps66857de2.jpg

oooomggggoshhh!!! I deff see that! I think ur getting the start to ur bfp! Omg! Is that wet too?? And I test early too lol. I wouldn't doubt if u got a positive because ive seen alot of charts that go up high and 
fast like urs get bfps early. FX soooo hard!!! I am jumping up and down right now lol. I can def see a light pink line without even scrolling in! That looks nothing like the evaps mega and I were getting! So excited! Have u ever had evaps pink like that before?


----------



## Wishing1010

Not this pink, I've had them get on the verge of being a darker gray, but not pink. Lots of ladies say there are pink wondfo Evaps going around though. This is dry, I will post wet pic in a min :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

And wondfos are known for giving results as early as 7dpo as well!


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2956bb9d.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm going to watch and see how they do, also bought a diff brand to test with tomorrow or Thursday dependent upon when they get here :) I want to wait until I am certain before I buy a FRER.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok def post a wet pic! Omgosh I'm so excited! I have seen some pink evaps go around but u could HARDLY see them AND they weren't a perfect line like that. Its only 7dpo and I can very clearly see urs, even my dh can see it! (that's a good sign especially when he isn't looking at it in person!) lol FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, thanks!!! Wet pic is on the previous page :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2956bb9d.jpg

ok, yup, this is positive I believe! Omgosh! I knew this would be ur month! I am soooo excited!! I'm literally dancing! Dh is laughing at me


----------



## Wishing1010

Hahaha! Well, let's not get too excited until a more reliable test says BFP :) I'm a bit excited but nervous that it may be an evap. Very cautious :) thanks for your support, will keep you posted :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I really have a good feeling about this one wishing! (I didn't finish my msg before submitting it lol). I am crossing everything for u! Cant wait to see ur test tonight or tomorrow!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks! I think I will hold off until tomorrow!


----------



## MarieMo7

I just looked it up (with Countdown to Pregnancy, I know not totally scientific!) but 20% of pregnant women will get a BFP at 7dpo :)
You could TOTALLY be one of them!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7


----------



## Wishing1010

Wouldn't this be crazy?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hopefully tomorrow will be a very good day...fx ull get a darker line and ill get a real rise!  I think FF will prob give me C/H's tomorrow for O on CD14 and then change to CD15 the day after, well as long as my temp goes up more tomorrow that is. FX! Cd 14 would have been the best day to O but who knows!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies had results back after a bit of complaining..hcg is only 49 seems rather low but she only wants to re test in a week. Id have thought 48hrs after the first., im losing hope this time :(
> 
> :( hang in there, there is still a good chance!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

How many dpo are you? 49 seems to be a great number if you are close to when AF was due or before AF is due.



Wishing1010 said:


> I'm a dork and have been testing early. Got lines yesterday and today, but I'm afraid they are all Evaps (especially with being so early!). Stupid wondfo's!!
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps66857de2.jpg

I honestly don't know if it's an evap or positive. Is it possible you o'd early? 6 and 7 dpo seem really early!



MarieMo7 said:


> I just looked it up (with Countdown to Pregnancy, I know not totally scientific!) but 20% of pregnant women will get a BFP at 7dpo :)
> You could TOTALLY be one of them!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7

I personally don't necessarily trust the stats on countdown because it's only when people report it and I feel like a lot of the time people have no idea how many dpo they really are.


----------



## AmySan

Wishing I am so excited for you!! Eeek I hope that is a bfp!!!!

I have been away for a while, trying to catch up now - Bday was Sunday, was Ok, OH took me for lobster and steak on Sat night, and lots of wine lol...was nice. I hate birthdays though.

I am on CD14, and have been getting flashing smileys since CD9. :/ Dunno. We BDed CD 7, 9, 10, 12 and 13...then going to again tomorrow, CD15...I am hoping I get a solid smiley tonight even though was flashy this AM. We were going to do every other day, but had some spontanious sex, which was nice. Haven't really been able to check my CM since I have had a soft cup in so much...but O cramping is pretty much gone...Maybe the OPK missed it...hopefully we got enough in....And if it is later...I hope we get the chance to...My friend's Bday is Friday, and technically a fertile day, so may have to go to Mike's then leave lol. 

Talked to my old babysitter online last night, she got pregnant after 5 months with using preseed - was cool to hear that it worked from a firsthand source! 

My stupid procedure keeps getting denied by insurance - saw my pain doc monday, and he just upped my butrans patch to the highest dose...it isn't working very well though...and he won't give me anything else...which I don't want to be on anything else, but I want my darn injection! So now they are trying to get both the nerve ablation and a regular injection approved. HOPEFULLY they can get it approved by tomorrow and I MIGHT get in on Thursday..otherwise will be next Thursday most likely.

Going to check back a few pages and try to catch up now! :dust: <3 you girls!!


----------



## Jrepp

I've had that happen Amy. A flashing smile in the morning and a solid smile in the afternoon. The advanced aren't the best at being flexible with lh surges. I think the morning is better for estrogen and the afternoon is better for lh.

I liked the preseed but don't know if it will work for us until I can start trying again.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sure it's an evap but it's a cruel one! Lol


----------



## AmySan

I hope so!! 

Praying for you Jess! Just got caught up reading - when is your surgery now? 

No fun :( :( The only positive thing about surgery is the pain meds, lol. Dilaudid through an IV takes away every pain in the world...physical and emotional..lol. I sure hope it goes well!! <3


----------



## AmySan

I sure hope it isn't Wishing!! That is really early too!! I've never used wondfos, but I always have the hardest time seeing anything when people post them, and I saw that one!


----------



## Jrepp

Surgery is Friday. I have to be there at 6:30am, surgery should start between 7 and 7:30. It's about 2-2.5 hours long and I'll be in recovery 6-8 hours.....or until I stop puking, pee, fart and keep some food down.


----------



## iBeach

Wooohooo ! Wishing! I am holding my FX!!!!

I got the cramps going already....little light pink when I wipe...AF is on her way.


----------



## Jrepp

:cry: ibeach


----------



## iBeach

.....it is not meant to be if it is not happening? or do you believe things can take time....


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> .....it is not meant to be if it is not happening? or do you believe things can take time....

things can definitely take time hun! It took me a yr to get my handsome little Aiden . And now its already been 11 cycles for me and it'll probably be many more but I believe it'll happen  If your donor is still in and u still feel up to it, id say don't give up yet! It takes even the healthiest couples 6-12 months alot of times. I hope everything works out for you! <3


----------



## AmySan

Katarina - They take time - don't give up! I know in my heart that I will have babies - that we all will - one way or another - It is harder to have to go to a donor for sure...but there is only a 1 in 4 chance even with it timed perfectly...And it is true that even healthy, normal couples, timing everything right can take a year or more. If you don't have anything after 6-7 cycles, maybe see an OB for extra help. That is Mike and I's plan - if after 6 tries nothing, we will go and have a fertility appt and see if there is anything else we can do...and they usually recommend a year wait!


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: ibeach!!! Hang in there!!!' It will happen, maybe get some testing done if no BFP in a few months? It takes time for a lot of us unfortunately. You will get your BFP one day!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My surgeon actually told me sometimes women could use an hsg to "clear the Cobb webs" or so to speak out of ur tubes. Maybe that's something you could look into for the future. The test is not supposed to be used as a tool for ttc but if ur doc would give u an ok for one to check for blockage it could possibly held the process. I heard it doesn't hurt that much if there's no blockage or little blockage. I think it really just depends on the person. Anyways I wanted to throw that out there incase u go talk to a doc and want to mention a few ideas . Good luck hun.


----------



## Megamegan

Wishing, there's no WAY that's an evap!!! I think it's your BFP! I'm so excited, can't wait to see your test tomorrow am!!!

Missink first of all, congrats on being pregnant! I hope you get good results, maybe take a HPT in like 3 days to see if it's darker, that might give you a little bit of relief before your next blood test. Good luck!!!

Jrepp it sounds like you are ready for Friday... I know surgery is such a huge undertaking, I had my first surgery in January so I know the anxieties and fears that go along with it. You'll do great, try to expect the best and fuel your spirit with strength and positivity... it's amazing how the body reacts to our thoughts. We'll all be thinking about you.


----------



## Megamegan

iBeach- I know it's so tempting to think of things that way... but I truly believe that sometimes things just take longer, and more effort. I don't know the best coping mechanisms for other individuals, but for me, I try to focus on the things I can get done while I'm not pregnant or have a baby, and that helps me to keep going each month that I don't get a BFP. I think you've come so far already in finding a good donor and everything, and now it's just a matter of time. Think of those of us with sperm living under the same roof- and I'm on cycle 7 still with no baby! So, it might take a while, but it definitely should happen. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> iBeach- I know it's so tempting to think of things that way... but I truly believe that sometimes things just take longer, and more effort. I don't know the best coping mechanisms for other individuals, but for me, I try to focus on the things I can get done while I'm not pregnant or have a baby, and that helps me to keep going each month that I don't get a BFP. I think you've come so far already in finding a good donor and everything, and now it's just a matter of time. Think of those of us with sperm living under the same roof- and I'm on cycle 7 still with no baby! So, it might take a while, but it definitely should happen. <3

Well spoken, Megan!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Btw, sorry I haven't been calling any of u by name...i can only remember Megan and Jessica right now just because the names go with their screen names lol. Plus I like all ur screen names  I have the most boring name, Mary. Lol. But its after the blessed mother (part of my "gift from god story" about when I was conceived so I do feel lucky to have that name  its just very old fashioned!


----------



## Wishing1010

:) I like screen names too! Haha :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I just was getting ready to get into bed and it hit me, I changed blankets the night before last to a much thinner/less fleece kind of blanket because our normal blanket had a whole soda spill on it and hasn't been washed yet. Anyways, idk if this was enough to affect my bbt at all but it could be a possible reason as to why my temp has barely gone up. I cant believe I didn't think of this sooner! I was just reading about bbt as well and it had mentioned wearing thicker/thinner clothing and diff blankets can make a difference of about .1-.2 degrees (which would really make a difference for me w how little my chart has shifted so far lol. O well. We are using that same blanket tonight, hopefully after 3 nights my body has adjusted and ill see a better rise. We'll see. I hate when I dont get a rise when I expect one...it makes me obsess over charts all day until I can take my temp the next a.m! Lol ugh! 

Wishing, def post a pic of ur a.m test tomorrow! I really think that's a bfp. I used about 14 of those tests last cycle and not once did I see a line like that and I ALWAYS get evaps. Even after sitting for days (I keep them to compare to sometimes) they still wouldn't get lines like urs! I truly think ull be celebrating in a day or two! I am wayyyy excited!  ill be checking for an update first thing in the a.m...prob before I even enter my bbt...lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Ibeach hang in there! It just takes time! Feb marked four years since we started trying, and I know it will happen. 
Missink congratulations! :) take care of yourself and get lots of rest!
Wishing YAY!!! I definitely see it, and definitely think that is your bfp! 
So I dont know if it means anything, but yesterday and today I have had shooting sharp pains on my right side going all the way down to my vagina. ..i know I didn't make those up and im hoping it means something good!


----------



## Jrepp

Katarina, I definitely know how you feel. I think of all of us, you may have it the hardest because we are all living with (or almost living with) our significant other and have easier access to sperm whereas you have to meet up with someone and can't always meet when you need to. I wonder if there is an at home method for sperm freezing so that your donor could do his business throughout the month and you could insert it as you need it instead of trying to coordinate and travel. 

Personally, going through the losses I feel like God is playing a cruel joke on me. I feel like an animal when you hold the toy just out of reach......or give it to them only to take it away a few seconds later. 

I'm not the kind of person who thinks that some people deserve to be pregnant more than others (ok maybe I am a little bit), but if anyone deserves to be pregnant I would say hands down it is you ladies.

Mary - using a thinner blanket very well could cause a lower temperature. I have noticed when I sleep with clothes on vs. naked my temp is higher.


----------



## makeupmama2b

You can add me. Got my BFP today!


----------



## iBeach

Thank you girls!!!

What would I do without you.... 

It is hard specially because of schedules and distance just like it was mentioned before. It is disappointing for me and for my donor since we are planning on co-parenting together. He cant wait to be a father....
I am getting my insurance in less than a week, so after that I will go back to GYN and tell her we have been trying for 8 months or so ( just to speed it up) and nothing happened. Last time I saw her was in July and she said we are good to go ahead and try for a baby whenever we are ready. 

I was just hoping I would be pregnant by now...I don't know why. I think its because everyone in my family just gets pregnant by surprise (welcomed surprise) and everyone around seems to be getting knocked up over and over. 

....I am at the point in my life where I can have a baby and everything would work just fine...all I need is a baby.....

.............btw, I still hate my job, but I have a job interview on Friday, so please wish me luck!!!
There is a lot happening this Friday!

Good night, 

Katarina.


----------



## Jrepp

I am sooooo angry right now. I have been trying for 4 hours to take a shower, do laundry and do dishes........but we have no hot water. I called and the maintenance department said they are aware of the situation but it won't be able to be fixed until tomorrow afternoon! How am I supposed to wash off the nasty kid germs and get my house in order before surgery if I have no hot water? And my stupid husband is like "it's not a big deal have some patience"


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Katarina, I definitely know how you feel. I think of all of us, you may have it the hardest because we are all living with (or almost living with) our significant other and have easier access to sperm whereas you have to meet up with someone and can't always meet when you need to. I wonder if there is an at home method for sperm freezing so that your donor could do his business throughout the month and you could insert it as you need it instead of trying to coordinate and travel.
> 
> Personally, going through the losses I feel like God is playing a cruel joke on me. I feel like an animal when you hold the toy just out of reach......or give it to them only to take it away a few seconds later.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person who thinks that some people deserve to be pregnant more than others (ok maybe I am a little bit), but if anyone deserves to be pregnant I would say hands down it is you ladies.
> 
> Mary - using a thinner blanket very well could cause a lower temperature. I have noticed when I sleep with clothes on vs. naked my temp is higher.

Thank u Jessica! Hopefully this was the case but at least I got to BD tonight just incase! 
I love what u said to ibeach, couldnt have said it better myself. And a very good idea about the frozen sperm at home to look in to.
I know how u feel about god playing a trick on you. I personally feel like he is punishing me for something from my past maybe..? Idk but after I read my entire 221 page women's bible, it made sense that he could very well be "punishing" us before giving us the gift we have all been praying so hard for. Maybe it's just one of my many ways of dealing with everything in my head but it does make sense. It makes me angry at times but I'm getting better with that as that was another chapter in my bible, "anger". (I am religious but not a church go-er since I was 15yrs old and reading the bible used to be UNHEARD of for me) anyways, I'm trying to control my anger, jealousy, and all other bad feelings Ive had while ttc hoping my "punishment" will end. Lol I may sound crazy to some of you ladies right now but I believe in this stuff and miracles . 

well I better get to bed if I want an accurate bbt reading  I can't seem to sleep tonight!!! Goodnight and :dust: to All!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I am sooooo angry right now. I have been trying for 4 hours to take a shower, do laundry and do dishes........but we have no hot water. I called and the maintenance department said they are aware of the situation but it won't be able to be fixed until tomorrow afternoon! How am I supposed to wash off the nasty kid germs and get my house in order before surgery if I have no hot water? And my stupid husband is like "it's not a big deal have some patience"

ugh this happened to us last month! It was horrible! For 2 days!! I hope u get ur water on asap! Its kinda hard to have patience when u need warm water for half of what we do in the house! I'm sorry. :-\


----------



## missink2014

Jrepp said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies had results back after a bit of complaining..hcg is only 49 seems rather low but she only wants to re test in a week. Id have thought 48hrs after the first., im losing hope this time :(
> 
> :( hang in there, there is still a good chance!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are you? 49 seems to be a great number if you are close to when AF was due or before AF is due.
> 
> I am now 19dpo but was 17dpo when blood was taken..hoping its a sticky baby this time. Drs could not fit me in for my week follow up bloods so now I have to wait untill the 22nd :(Click to expand...


----------



## stickyegg

Currently 7dpo and wanting to test but know its toi early good luck all who are positive and those waitin to test x


----------



## aidensmommy1

I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters! 

wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters!
> 
> wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!

Your chart is looking good!!! Yay for confirmed O!!!! :)

lol, I did get bummed by my temp drop but it's the same as most of the few days so I'm not terribly worried. I'm awaiting a diff brand of tests, probably will be here today so I may test this evening :)


----------



## bubbles_cymru

I can test from tomorrow but came on a day late last month - so will be 1 cd tomorrow!! Getting lots of symptoms - had pinky brown cm when i wiped yest but nowt since, sickness a few mornings last few days, tingly nipples today, and cramping!! Wahhhh this is driving me bonkers!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters!
> 
> wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!
> 
> Your chart is looking good!!! Yay for confirmed O!!!! :)
> 
> lol, I did get bummed by my temp drop but it's the same as most of the few days so I'm not terribly worried. I'm awaiting a diff brand of tests, probably will be here today so I may test this evening :)Click to expand...

lol yea I figured the mini drop had u a little bummed but I still think everything's going to go GREAT for you! I really do. Did u order frer for later today or more wondfos? Eeekk I cant wait to see ur next test!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I ordered some sure predict tests and if they show something I think I will pick up a FRER thurs or fri. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok FX very tightly! Are the tests u ordered suppose to be as sensitive as wondfos? On the wondfo site it actually says u can start testing as early as 7dpo and possibly get a positive. I cant wait til u get a test convincing enough for u! The test yesterday just about has me convinced  lol. Do u have more wondfos at home or r u out?


----------



## missink2014

Wishing1010 said:


> I ordered some sure predict tests and if they show something I think I will pick up a FRER thurs or fri. :)

fx you get your bfp hun


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ok FX very tightly! Are the tests u ordered suppose to be as sensitive as wondfos? On the wondfo site it actually says u can start testing as early as 7dpo and possibly get a positive. I cant wait til u get a test convincing enough for u! The test yesterday just about has me convinced  lol. Do u have more wondfos at home or r u out?

I have like 8 or so left of those and 25 of the new ones. Supposedly the new ones are more sensitive than wondfo's, so we shall see!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok FX very tightly! Are the tests u ordered suppose to be as sensitive as wondfos? On the wondfo site it actually says u can start testing as early as 7dpo and possibly get a positive. I cant wait til u get a test convincing enough for u! The test yesterday just about has me convinced  lol. Do u have more wondfos at home or r u out?
> 
> I have like 8 or so left of those and 25 of the new ones. Supposedly the new ones are more sensitive than wondfo's, so we shall see!Click to expand...

HM I just may have to order some of those lol . I said I'm going to try hard to wait til 12dpo to test this cycle but I already know ill test at 6dpo and every other day from there lol. IF I get a bfp, I want to know how soon I can get one. Knowing stuff like that interests my curious mind lol. I hope ur delivery guy/gal is on time!! I'm getting too anxious lol  Have u tested with another wondfo today?


----------



## Wishing1010

No I didn't want to test this morning and see another line that may or may not be an evap. Kinda bummed about it all :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> No I didn't want to test this morning and see another line that may or may not be an evap. Kinda bummed about it all :(

its still early. Ive seen so many ppl get almost non existent bfps early on and then they either don't get darker or even don't show up at all for another 2 days or so. I am praying and I have the best feeling, I really really do. Part of my hope for u is bcuz I myself couldn't see color in all the stupid evaps mega had (hate evaps!!) but on yours, I could clearly see I very light *pink* line without even scrolling in and I usually have trouble seeing until scrolling in on light tests. I know how it is trying not to get ur hopes up so I'm just guna keep mine up for u!  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, ur chart looks kinda triphasic to me...well it looks like there's a pattern going on with ur temps after O. I'm going to bet that it'll go up tomorrow again...do u see the potential pattern im talking about? Lol I just wanted to call a temp rise tomorrow ahead of time incase it happens so I can seem psychic. Haha.  I'm in a very good mood today. It feels good!


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: thank you aidensmommy!!! I will post my test whenever I take it :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, ur chart looks kinda triphasic to me...well it looks like there's a pattern going on with ur temps after O. I'm going to bet that it'll go up tomorrow again...do u see the potential pattern im talking about? Lol I just wanted to call a temp rise tomorrow ahead of time incase it happens so I can seem psychic. Haha.  I'm in a very good mood today. It feels good!

Hahahaha! Thanks for the psychic vision! I hope it does go back up! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

So, I'm really hoping you get a surprise BFP this cycle!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I posted a long rambling post in the march thread if u get bored and want to read it lol. I cant copy n paste from my phone. Its nothing important...it was more just me thinking out loud for my records


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> So, I'm really hoping you get a surprise BFP this cycle!!! :)

thank u, me too! That'd be amazing! If not, I read more threads about the serropeptase (enzyme) and docs will tell u it wont help (all the women it worked for & for sure had scar tissue blockage seen through lap, had docs that told them nothing but surgery/removal could be done). Anyways, a few women had a bad cases of scar tissue blocking the tubes caused from PIDS had the serropetase work after only 3-6 months! And MANY other women had it work after 6-12 months. And again these particular ones were proven cases of scar tissue blocking the tube (no spasm). I definitely have hope after learning about this enzyme! Im just waiting for next cycle to start them incase I get a surprise BFP this cycle


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I posted a long rambling post in the march thread if u get bored and want to read it lol. I cant copy n paste from my phone. Its nothing important...it was more just me thinking out loud for my records

That's neat that you write in a journal. I think if I did that, DH would get upset and try to read it lol 
Were you underweight and needed to gain weight? I'm sorry this cycle has made you feel unwell! I hope you feel better soon and am glad you are in a great mood today :) I completely agree with your O timing as well. FX you get your surprise!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm really hoping you get a surprise BFP this cycle!!! :)
> 
> thank u, me too! That'd be amazing! If not, I read more threads about the serropeptase (enzyme) and docs will tell u it wont help (all the women it worked for & for sure had scar tissue blockage seen through lap, had docs that told them nothing but surgery/removal could be done). Anyways, a few women had a bad cases of scar tissue blocking the tubes caused from PIDS had the serropetase work after only 3-6 months! And MANY other women had it work after 6-12 months. And again these particular ones were proven cases of scar tissue blocking the tube (no spasm). I definitely have hope after learning about this enzyme! Im just waiting for next cycle to start them incase I get a surprise BFP this cycleClick to expand...

See!! there is hope! FX FX FX! I hope you are in the earlier bunch of bfp's! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I posted a long rambling post in the march thread if u get bored and want to read it lol. I cant copy n paste from my phone. Its nothing important...it was more just me thinking out loud for my records
> 
> That's neat that you write in a journal. I think if I did that, DH would get upset and try to read it lol
> Were you underweight and needed to gain weight? I'm sorry this cycle has made you feel unwell! I hope you feel better soon and am glad you are in a great mood today :) I completely agree with your O timing as well. FX you get your surprise!!!Click to expand...

yeah and I'm still about 3lbs under for my height :-\. I had actually gained a total of 9lbs the past 2 months and just 4lbs in the 2wks before my hsg (I'm sure that's gone now tho). Its frustrating. Some ppl eat what I eat and cant lose weight and I try sooo hard but cant gain and my thyroid was just barely tested and came back fine so we dont know what else it could be other then my anxiety disorder. Ensure shakes have been helping me ALOT though


----------



## mckpedro

aidensmommy1 said:


> I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters!
> 
> wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!

i don't know much about bbt as i just started the day before an opk test came up positive... but i have been charting it on FF.... I just can't figure out for the life of me how to show it on here....(i tried hah)
but anyway the day before my +opk was cd28
CD28- 97.7
CD29-97.2 (+ opk)
1dpo- 96.9
2dpo-96.9
3dpo- 96.9
4dpo-96.9
5dpo-97.2
6dpo-96.6
7dpo-97.0 

(i'm not sure what it all means so any info/tips would be helpful! Thanks ladies) 
& CONGRATS ladies that had :bfp: 


FX for those who are still in it for this month!!!
For you ladies going onto the next cycle- FX & :hugs: 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4cb118//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## aidensmommy1

mckpedro said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters!
> 
> wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!
> 
> i don't know much about bbt as i just started the day before an opk test came up positive... but i have been charting it on FF.... I just can't figure out for the life of me how to show it on here....(i tried hah)
> but anyway the day before my +opk was cd28
> CD28- 97.7
> CD29-97.2 (+ opk)
> 1dpo- 96.9
> 2dpo-96.9
> 3dpo- 96.9
> 4dpo-96.9
> 5dpo-97.2
> 6dpo-96.6
> 7dpo-97.0
> 
> (i'm not sure what it all means so any info/tips would be helpful! Thanks ladies)
> & CONGRATS ladies that had :bfp:
> 
> 
> FX for those who are still in it for this month!!!
> For you ladies going onto the next cycle- FX & :hugs:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4cb118//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

that is veryyy weird that ur temp went down, its suppose to increase after O. Have u had ur progesterone levels tested? It sounds to me that u either haven't truly o'ed yet (an opk can detect a surge but then ovulation can delay, its quite common) or if u did actually O, u may have a hormone deficiency. Do u take ur temp at the same time every day? And do u know if ur a "mouth breather" when u sleep? That can cause lower/higher temps as well. If ur doing all correct and ur charts doesn't show higher temps after O in the next couple cycles (if u dont get ur bfp of course) u could consult ur doc and bring ur charts with u and they could help u figure out why ur temps aren't going up. Its common for it to take 2-4 days for progesterone to build up but it wouldn't take this long and if u dont have higher temps for at least 11 days, they say that's a sign of a deficiency. This is usually easily fixable if that's the case though, thankfully. If u can figure out how to post ur chart on here, ill def check it out still. Basically if I were u, id act as if I was fertile right now because u haven't had a higher shift from the sounds of it. also, have u ever heard of vitex? If u want to look into it there's tons of stuff on google about it. It helps regulate ur hormones all naturally and helps women with shorter cycles O a little later (this is what I did this cycle and it worked for a later O!) and it can help women who O late to O earlier and it just all together is good for ur reproductive heath AND for women with annovulatory cycles, it can actually help them O (sort of like clomid but without any added stuff, vitex is an all natural herb) . I'm taking my vitex all cycle long. Some say to only take it half but the herbalist near me said its completely fine to take all cycle and that's what she actually recommended because it can take 3 months so start working (only seemed to take me 10 days!) and starting and stopping it isn't going to work as good plus if I want my hormones evened out, I feel its just best to take before and after O because I believe I am or was slightly low on progesterone as well (just from certain symptoms I get in the tww bcuz my charts look fine for the most part) and so far so good . And ive heard of it working for women that didn't do well with clomid as well. Anyways, sorry this was so long. Hope this helps u some! Good luck and I hope u figure out what's going on soon! 
Also, have u just come off of birth control or anything like that that would cause an annovulatory cycle?


----------



## Jennuuh

Not to barge in here ladies - After being 3 days late and a negative beta, AF finally showed mid afternoon yesterday! At least she waited until I was off the plane and at the hotel! We'l be doing our first IUI this month so in not entirely disappointed! I'm pretty excited! Come on January baby!

Everyone else - Wishing your tests look great! I've been spying on them in the POAS thread as well =)

Aidensmommy - I love your hope and positive attitude! You're going to have the second baby you've always dreamed about! I can feel it!

Mckpedro - I don't know anything about temps so I can't really offer insight but I wish you luck along with everyone else!


----------



## stickyegg

Whats a wondfo


----------



## Wishing1010

mckpedro said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters!
> 
> wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!
> 
> i don't know much about bbt as i just started the day before an opk test came up positive... but i have been charting it on FF.... I just can't figure out for the life of me how to show it on here....(i tried hah)
> but anyway the day before my +opk was cd28
> CD28- 97.7
> CD29-97.2 (+ opk)
> 1dpo- 96.9
> 2dpo-96.9
> 3dpo- 96.9
> 4dpo-96.9
> 5dpo-97.2
> 6dpo-96.6
> 7dpo-97.0
> 
> (i'm not sure what it all means so any info/tips would be helpful! Thanks ladies)
> & CONGRATS ladies that had :bfp:
> 
> 
> FX for those who are still in it for this month!!!
> For you ladies going onto the next cycle- FX & :hugs:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4cb118//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...


I think Aidensmommy explained this the best!


----------



## Wishing1010

stickyegg said:


> Whats a wondfo

It's a type of dip strip pregnancy test. Usually quite cheap!


----------



## stickyegg

Wishing have u done another test yet


----------



## Wishing1010

stickyegg said:


> Wishing have u done another test yet

Not yet, awaiting the ones to arrive at my house to compare with a wondfo :) I think they will be there in an hour or so, so I'm going to wait a bit longer then drive home for lunch :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> stickyegg said:
> 
> 
> Wishing have u done another test yet
> 
> Not yet, awaiting the ones to arrive at my house to compare with a wondfo :) I think they will be there in an hour or so, so I'm going to wait a bit longer then drive home for lunch :)Click to expand...

cant wait!!!


----------



## confuzion

:happydance:. I can't wait to see more BFPs from you wishing (let's face it, you've gotten tons already!!)


----------



## iBeach

:cry:AF has started:cry::nope:


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> :cry:AF has started:cry::nope:

awe I'm sorry! are u going to keep trying? Like is ur donor still on board? I think ud succeed after a couple cycles like this past cycle . I'm sorry the witch got u this cycle tho :-(. I have faith for your future as a mother, I really do. <3


----------



## confuzion

Sorry iBeach :(


----------



## Wishing1010

iBeach said:


> :cry:AF has started:cry::nope:

:hugs: I'm so sorry ibeach!!!! I hope you still want to give it a few more tries :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

So, I'm calling it Evaps ladies. Threw away all the old tests and am starting fresh tomorrow. My new tests will be delivered before the end of the day, but did not show up while I was there.


----------



## confuzion

Will you test in the evening wishing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Maybe ;) I am kinda dehydrated though so I decided to stop trying to hold pee and drink some water!!!


----------



## confuzion

Haha YES drink water!! I know what you mean. I wasn't drinking much water since 6 DPO to have proper strong wee. Lol now I'm like jeez, re-hydration time! Drink water and wait for FMU if necessary. But don't go thirsty. I will have to take my own advice come the next tww :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> Haha YES drink water!! I know what you mean. I wasn't drinking much water since 6 DPO to have proper strong wee. Lol now I'm like jeez, re-hydration time! Drink water and wait for FMU if necessary. But don't go thirsty. I will have to take my own advice come the next tww :haha:

Lol!!! I definitely am going to rehydrate this evening, may try to hold for a couple hours before bed and test then.


----------



## confuzion

Well make sure to post the test before catching Zzzs!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Will do, even if bfn!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Please put me down for April 19th :D that is 9DPO for me. Thanks!!


----------



## Wishing1010

chelsealynnb said:


> Please put me down for April 19th :D that is 9DPO for me. Thanks!!

Added! GL!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Made a May thread for those ladies who unfortunately got AF. "May Flowers"

EDIT: Jrepp had an awesome suggestion and I just changed the name of this thread and added the May dates to it. Will delete off March once everyone has tested! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I am very excited to see ur new start for testing for tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, I am very excited to see ur new start for testing for tonight/tomorrow!

Me too! I don't even care if it's bfn as long as I get an answer one way or the other. Still have 6 more days of testing before AF :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, I have lots of cramping on my left side today...maybe a lil egg is trying to make its way through my tube  lol and I have a headache on and off all day so far and quite a bit of the lotion like creamy CM I get after O. Oh and sore nips as well which is new for me but ill take it over the cystic breasts any month!  

oh and I completely misunderstood how dh describing the dye going in on the screen (I have pics but not an actual video) and I thought for some reason that the distal end was the side closest to my uterus but its closest to my ovary so I completely had my tubal diagnosis backwards and that's why it probably didn't make sense to some of u as to why all but the end of my tube was pushed through lol. This makes my hope go down ALOT for this cycle because even though spasms CAN happen on the distal end, its more common on the end connecting to the uterus so I'm not so hopeful it was a spasm anymore but maybe it still cleared it out after the fact, u never know. But like I said earlier, women w the same distal end blockage have succeeded with just the enzyme after being told surgery or ivf was their ONLY option. I just LOVE stories like that  FX I am as lucky as those ladies! Ive also found a site on mini ivf and its cost is only $3000-5000 instead of the 15-30grand so that's something I may be able to do and I also learned there are websites where u can set up a fundraiser/donations for families who can't afford all of the ivf costs. I thought that was pretty neat and I wanted to share that info incase anyone else on here is looking into ivf but can't afford it. Anyways, lots of luck to all!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters!
> 
> wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!

That is all that matters. Hope your temp stays up!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I posted a long rambling post in the march thread if u get bored and want to read it lol. I cant copy n paste from my phone. Its nothing important...it was more just me thinking out loud for my records
> 
> That's neat that you write in a journal. I think if I did that, DH would get upset and try to read it lol
> Were you underweight and needed to gain weight? I'm sorry this cycle has made you feel unwell! I hope you feel better soon and am glad you are in a great mood today :) I completely agree with your O timing as well. FX you get your surprise!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah and I'm still about 3lbs under for my height :-\. I had actually gained a total of 9lbs the past 2 months and just 4lbs in the 2wks before my hsg (I'm sure that's gone now tho). Its frustrating. Some ppl eat what I eat and cant lose weight and I try sooo hard but cant gain and my thyroid was just barely tested and came back fine so we dont know what else it could be other then my anxiety disorder. Ensure shakes have been helping me ALOT thoughClick to expand...

I'm really light for my height as well. Some people just don't fit into he "ideal" category. I'm around 95 lbs at 5 feet tall.



mckpedro said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got a temp of 97.75 today (higher then the last 15 temps) so I think its safe to say I have ovulated for sure. FF says it needs a little more analyzing before it knows if my O date was CD14, 15, or 16. Lol oh well, at least I DTD accordingly. That's all that matters!
> 
> wishing, have u tested today? And dont let the TINY temp drop today bug u...it can most definitely start going up again tomorrow or could remain steady at that temp for a bfp  FX so hard!
> 
> i don't know much about bbt as i just started the day before an opk test came up positive... but i have been charting it on FF.... I just can't figure out for the life of me how to show it on here....(i tried hah)
> but anyway the day before my +opk was cd28
> CD28- 97.7
> CD29-97.2 (+ opk)
> 1dpo- 96.9
> 2dpo-96.9
> 3dpo- 96.9
> 4dpo-96.9
> 5dpo-97.2
> 6dpo-96.6
> 7dpo-97.0
> 
> (i'm not sure what it all means so any info/tips would be helpful! Thanks ladies)
> & CONGRATS ladies that had :bfp:
> 
> 
> FX for those who are still in it for this month!!!
> For you ladies going onto the next cycle- FX & :hugs:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4cb118//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Do you have a basal thermometer? It will help out a great deal with charting. You can get a pretty decent one at Walmart for $8. 



stickyegg said:


> Whats a wondfo

Wondfo is a fertility testing brand that is typically sold on amazon, although I think you can get them elsewhere as well. They are a pretty good brand and also dirt cheap.



Wishing1010 said:


> Made a May thread for those ladies who unfortunately got AF. "May Flowers"
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ued-may-testers-may-flowers.html#post32288749

Is it possible to change the name of a thread once you start it? I was thinking that instead of moving to a new thread each month we could have one thread called "sticking together until we get our bfp" or something like that.



aidensmommy1 said:


> AFM, I have lots of cramping on my left side today...maybe a lil egg is trying to make its way through my tube  lol and I have a headache on and off all day so far and quite a bit of the lotion like creamy CM I get after O. Oh and sore nips as well which is new for me but ill take it over the cystic breasts any month!
> 
> oh and I completely misunderstood how dh describing the dye going in on the screen (I have pics but not an actual video) and I thought for some reason that the distal end was the side closest to my uterus but its closest to my ovary so I completely had my tubal diagnosis backwards and that's why it probably didn't make sense to some of u as to why all but the end of my tube was pushed through lol. This makes my hope go down ALOT for this cycle because even though spasms CAN happen on the distal end, its more common on the end connecting to the uterus so I'm not so hopeful it was a spasm anymore but maybe it still cleared it out after the fact, u never know. But like I said earlier, women w the same distal end blockage have succeeded with just the enzyme after being told surgery or ivf was their ONLY option. I just LOVE stories like that  FX I am as lucky as those ladies! Ive also found a site on mini ivf and its cost is only $3000-5000 instead of the 15-30grand so that's something I may be able to do and I also learned there are websites where u can set up a fundraiser/donations for families who can't afford all of the ivf costs. I thought that was pretty neat and I wanted to share that info incase anyone else on here is looking into ivf but can't afford it. Anyways, lots of luck to all!!

That makes more sense and what I was trying to get at the other day. Hopefully even a little bit of dye pushed through and made a little whole for the eggy.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Is it possible to change the name of a thread once you start it? I was thinking that instead of moving to a new thread each month we could have one thread called "sticking together until we get our bfp" or something like that.

Great suggestion and it is done!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Wishing, I'm literally going to CRY if your tests were evaps! It's just not possible! They were pink, plain and simple. I think if you were analyzing someone else's test, you'd say the same thing, but I totally understand your caution with your own emotions and everything! I look forward to seeing darker tests very soon :)

AFM, my temp is going way high, not sure why... but FF gave me cross hairs and I'm happy that for the third month in a row I've ovulated on CD13. 3 dpo now, just staying busy for the next week or so :)


----------



## ab75

Can you add me to 2nd may please xx


----------



## Starspangled

Evening Ladies,

AF due 21st April, Hoping this is our month! Currently 5DPO not sure when to test :) xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Still a line on wondfo and nothing on the new tests. Argh.


----------



## confuzion

Pics?


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0c7bbc5a.jpg


----------



## iBeach

....I had to leave my cat at the hospital today:cry::cry::cry::cry:

He has urethral blockage that is very common in male cats. He couldn't really pee for about two days, so I brought him in, to see a vet today and they had to keep him. He had full anesthesia and they cleaned it, put catheter in to keep for about 24-36 hours. After that he still has to stay.
He wont be coming hoe for almost 5 days:cry:
It just broke my heart to leave him there.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Katarina. Thankfully you recognized a problem and are getting him the help he needs, even though you are going to miss him for a few days. 

Wishing - that pic is really dark so I can't tell. Maybe someone who knows how to tweak can find a line on the other ones.


----------



## AmySan

IBeach I am so sorry! Just stopping in for a sec before leaving work to update - still flashing smileys! Grrrrr! Hoping for a solid tonight.

Good news - tomorrow am getting spinal injection!!!!!! I told them i didn't care if insurance didn't approve - it is $400 if not...i am in too much pain to care about money. 

Will try to get on later! Love you all!


----------



## Wishing1010

iBeach said:


> ....I had to leave my cat at the hospital today:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> He has urethral blockage that is very common in male cats. He couldn't really pee for about two days, so I brought him in, to see a vet today and they had to keep him. He had full anesthesia and they cleaned it, put catheter in to keep for about 24-36 hours. After that he still has to stay.
> He wont be coming hoe for almost 5 days:cry:
> It just broke my heart to leave him there.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Omg i am so sorry. We have 4 cats and I know it hurts when something happens to them. I'm glad you took him to the vet though!!! He will be home and feeling much better in a few days. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry Katarina. Thankfully you recognized a problem and are getting him the help he needs, even though you are going to miss him for a few days.
> 
> Wishing - that pic is really dark so I can't tell. Maybe someone who knows how to tweak can find a line on the other ones.

Meh, I don't need tweaking. I know there is no line. :)


----------



## Jrepp

So I am just going to vent for a second. My husband has to work nights this week, which kind of screwed up our plans for getting the last few things I am going to need. Last night I begged him to get up early so we could go to the store before he dropped me off at work (only one car) and of course he wouldn't get out of bed until 8:25 knowing I had to be to work at 8:30. On the way to work I wrote him a list of EXACTLY what I wanted him to get.....cherry jello, the non sugar free applesauce in the jar not the 6 pack, original flavor otter pops and the yellow can of lays chips. When I got home from work, I saw the bag on the counter which consisted of sugar free jello (which I specifically told him not to get sugar free), a 6 pack of applesauce and some sugar free fruit juice popsicles. Of the 4 things I sent him to the store for he only got the chips right. I am so frustrated and quite concerned that he isn't going to take good care of me if he cant get some jello and applesauce right. I know I probably sound like a huge bitch, but I make sure he has exactly what he wants/needs all the time and I don't know why a verbal and written list are too difficult to follow. 

I hope I survive this next 2 weeks!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> So I am just going to vent for a second. My husband has to work nights this week, which kind of screwed up our plans for getting the last few things I am going to need. Last night I begged him to get up early so we could go to the store before he dropped me off at work (only one car) and of course he wouldn't get out of bed until 8:25 knowing I had to be to work at 8:30. On the way to work I wrote him a list of EXACTLY what I wanted him to get.....cherry jello, the non sugar free applesauce in the jar not the 6 pack, original flavor otter pops and the yellow can of lays chips. When I got home from work, I saw the bag on the counter which consisted of sugar free jello (which I specifically told him not to get sugar free), a 6 pack of applesauce and some sugar free fruit juice popsicles. Of the 4 things I sent him to the store for he only got the chips right. I am so frustrated and quite concerned that he isn't going to take good care of me if he cant get some jello and applesauce right. I know I probably sound like a huge bitch, but I make sure he has exactly what he wants/needs all the time and I don't know why a verbal and written list are too difficult to follow.
> 
> I hope I survive this next 2 weeks!

Agh!!! Maybe he doesn't realize how big of a deal this is? Mine didn't when it came to my laparoscopy but thankfully we do have two vehicles and I could plan well accordingly. I'm sorry that you aren't able to have everything you desire, that sucks when you are recuperating from something. FX that he gets it right next time!!!


----------



## ss1984dd

May i add along to your lists girls? If so, Please add me for April 14th. Thanks bunches!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0c7bbc5a.jpg

still think its the start to ur bfp  I bet ull have a better looking test tomorrow a.m or tomorrow night..fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> So I am just going to vent for a second. My husband has to work nights this week, which kind of screwed up our plans for getting the last few things I am going to need. Last night I begged him to get up early so we could go to the store before he dropped me off at work (only one car) and of course he wouldn't get out of bed until 8:25 knowing I had to be to work at 8:30. On the way to work I wrote him a list of EXACTLY what I wanted him to get.....cherry jello, the non sugar free applesauce in the jar not the 6 pack, original flavor otter pops and the yellow can of lays chips. When I got home from work, I saw the bag on the counter which consisted of sugar free jello (which I specifically told him not to get sugar free), a 6 pack of applesauce and some sugar free fruit juice popsicles. Of the 4 things I sent him to the store for he only got the chips right. I am so frustrated and quite concerned that he isn't going to take good care of me if he cant get some jello and applesauce right. I know I probably sound like a huge bitch, but I make sure he has exactly what he wants/needs all the time and I don't know why a verbal and written list are too difficult to follow.
> 
> I hope I survive this next 2 weeks!

you do not sound like a huge bitch at all! Its 100% understandable to feel that way. From the sounds of it, u seem to take care of ur dh as I take care of mine and therefore u have the right to be upset! Vent away! I know it helps me a little bit to let it out to u girls most of the time . I love you all. And I hope u feel better. This just isn't the best month for either of us :-\. It WILL get better...it has to.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I wrote u (well and everyone but it started out mostly for u I believe) and once again I posted in march lol. I just searched n searched for this thread and then I saw the Easter eggs at the end and it hit me lol. I like the name change and the new idea. Ive been thinking about us all just staying in one thread too. I'm happy jrepp recommended it


----------



## Megamegan

Aidensmommy and everyone who doesn't know...best way to find the thread is go to the top of the screen, there's a row of links and all the way to the right it says "quick links", then under it, "subscribed threads" and you'll find all the threads you belong to whether the name changes or not. :)


----------



## confuzion

I didn't know that mega! Thanks. I usually just go to user CP and find my threads that way.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks mega! I'm usually fine because this thread is almost ALWAYS at the top of the tww or near the top anyways so its usually very easy to find  we're a bunch of chatter boxes lol. I love that we all actually keep each other updated and talk about everything even when its not ttc. I love our little cyber family  :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mega, ur chart looks even better then last month. FX super tight for u that it stays this way this time! I wish I could get a rise like that after O :-\ lol. FF says cycle 7 is the "average" cycle to get preggers without known issues so FX u fall in this category this cycle!! Tons of baby dust ur way!


----------



## Megamegan

Haha me too. Yes going to User CP works too but it only shows you the threads that have new stuff. If you want to see every thread and manage which ones you get notifications for and everything, that's in the Subscribed Threads section.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, r those blue strips the ones that are just like the red strip wondfos? Ive read bad things about "the blue handle ones" but idk if thats the same as what u have. Well not bad things but just that they take longer then they say they take. These may not even be the tests u have but I wouldn't let them make u give up hope yet. I'd give the wondfo another day or two before u rule the ones from yesterday and tonight out  FX! (this is alls I can talk about to dh...im seriously praying so hard for u!!) <3


----------



## Megamegan

Hey awesome! Didn't know that little stat. Well, if it happens this cycle, I'll be so happy. One of my colleagues actually told me "Hey you'll be able to get a tax deduction if your baby is born in 2014!" HAHA. I was like, wowww, I totally wasn't thinking about that. But it's funny because the EDD would be December 29. Right in between Christmas and New Years, but of course the likelihood of baby being born a few days either direction is higher. 

I'm sorta in this mindset this cycle that I want to put off testing as late as possible. I've never felt like this before. I guess I don't want to feel the anxiety anymore. I never understood why people did this but right now I do. Haha, probably just because it's only the first week of the 2ww, just wait a week and see how patient I am then!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Hey awesome! Didn't know that little stat. Well, if it happens this cycle, I'll be so happy. One of my colleagues actually told me "Hey you'll be able to get a tax deduction if your baby is born in 2014!" HAHA. I was like, wowww, I totally wasn't thinking about that. But it's funny because the EDD would be December 29. Right in between Christmas and New Years, but of course the likelihood of baby being born a few days either direction is higher.
> 
> I'm sorta in this mindset this cycle that I want to put off testing as late as possible. I've never felt like this before. I guess I don't want to feel the anxiety anymore. I never understood why people did this but right now I do. Haha, probably just because it's only the first week of the 2ww, just wait a week and see how patient I am then!!

LOL my mom said the same to us about taxes! That's funny. I too wasn't even thinking about that lol. And boy do I know what u mean about testing! I was saying I was going to wait until 12dpo and then I saw wishings early test and now I probably won't make it past 7dpo lol. I wanted to wait until 12-13dpo (Easter day) but at the same time, I may wana just test until 11dpo and then just wait to see if AF shows if no bfp before 11dpo. I get down if I get a bfn when I hit 12dpo so if I stop at 11, I can see if I could get a very early test or I can wait for AF. I have been slowly getting better with POAS the last couple months. I dont expect a bfp this cycle, I just hope I have my serrapeptase enzyme to start for next cycle! I want to do the repeat hsg in 4 months and I figure maybe after all that time on the enzyme, maybe it'll at least loosen the scar tissue up so the dye could push through it completely next time. FX!  this cycle im pretty much just excited about a later O and curious to see how the rest of the cycle goes with the vitex . I wish my tube would have just cleared and then I would have more hope then everr!! (the odds go up by 25% the 3 cycles following an HSG bcuz the "cobwebs get cleared" in alot of cases) One day it'll happen...


----------



## mckpedro

[/QUOTE]

that is veryyy weird that ur temp went down, its suppose to increase after O. Have u had ur progesterone levels tested? It sounds to me that u either haven't truly o'ed yet (an opk can detect a surge but then ovulation can delay, its quite common) or if u did actually O, u may have a hormone deficiency. Do u take ur temp at the same time every day? And do u know if ur a "mouth breather" when u sleep? That can cause lower/higher temps as well. If ur doing all correct and ur charts doesn't show higher temps after O in the next couple cycles...................................
Also, have u just come off of birth control or anything like that that would cause an annovulatory cycle?[/QUOTE]


hah I sometimes breath with my mouth.... I test every morning the same time, before i get out of bed, I don't really know how to do it, I've never charted my BBT, so I am not really even sure what to expect.... so when I ovulate I should dip down or go up? I will have to start taking that vitex.... I just got the makings of either beginning of af or implant bleeding, I'm 7dpo i believe, if my +opk was right (or if i wasn't just sending of random surges, which could very well be possible) so i'm not sure how soon i would get implant bleeding but when should i come up + on a hpt ? if it is IB? ..... oh also i haven't been on birth control for 2 years and i'm on average 45 day cycle....

FX for NO AF!!!!! stay away :witch: !!!!!!


----------



## AmySan

:cry: so I know some of you know how I have some issues with cutting myself, and suicide attempts...tonight has been a bad night :( mike got home from his meeting around 10:30... I had cleaned and done laundry for him...his job is sooo stressful, I try to take little chores off of his plate when possible.

We had sex tonight, and he was just not into it, totally forced..I got another flashy smiley tonight :( anyway, I could tell he was upset..after we finished he got up and asked if I got a solid smiley... When I said no, he got so upset that he punched the window and then his closet. I have been in really horrible physically abusive relationships before, and have PTSD from a particular event when I was 14..then likely from when I was 19 and my bf strangled me constantly..and next bf would get mad and break things and punched me once. 

Mike hurt his hand pretty badly. I immediately dissociated and was ready to leave to hurt myself (such a bad habit) 

He said he felt like a failure that i wasn't pregnant yet, and he is so overstimulated with work and everything. We decided if I'm not pregnant this month to go to the dr. I told him I was going to go home, he begged me to stay..I cried for a good hour. He held me and apologized. I decided I was going to have a drink and smoke and take my anxiety meds. Then I ended up bringing him his set of knives, which he was really proud that I did. He got a box cutter out of the garage too so I wouldn't be tempted. 

I told him it would be a lot easier if we A lived together and B I had a key..he agreed about the key. I asked him if he really wanted this...all of it..if he was still attracted to me..wants a baby and to marry me, etc. He said of course and he was sorry. He has a ton on his plate at work, then was expecting 6k back from irs but ended up owing 2k. I told him I want to help him more with everything. I am sitting outside now crying and having a drink. I feel so pathetic that I have to give him knives to keep from cutting myself (which I have to get stitches every time I cut now, so he was proud that I at least didn't let them tempt me...but still)

I feel awful I haven't had a positive test yet, usually i do by now.i just feel so worthless. I'm glad he wanted me to stay..even though I know part of it is because he thinks I will hurt myself. 

What is wrong with me? 

:cry::cry: 

Injection is tomorrow morning. At least I have the day off of work. I want him to be able to vent to me without wanting to hurt myself. I feel so pathetic.


----------



## Wishing1010

AmySan said:


> :cry: so I know some of you know how I have some issues with cutting myself, and suicide attempts...tonight has been a bad night :( mike got home from his meeting around 10:30... I had cleaned and done laundry for him...his job is sooo stressful, I try to take little chores off of his plate when possible.
> 
> We had sex tonight, and he was just not into it, totally forced..I got another flashy smiley tonight :( anyway, I could tell he was upset..after we finished he got up and asked if I got a solid smiley... When I said no, he got so upset that he punched the window and then his closet. I have been in really horrible physically abusive relationships before, and have PTSD from a particular event when I was 14..then likely from when I was 19 and my bf strangled me constantly..and next bf would get mad and break things and punched me once.
> 
> Mike hurt his hand pretty badly. I immediately dissociated and was ready to leave to hurt myself (such a bad habit)
> 
> He said he felt like a failure that i wasn't pregnant yet, and he is so overstimulated with work and everything. We decided if I'm not pregnant this month to go to the dr. I told him I was going to go home, he begged me to stay..I cried for a good hour. He held me and apologized. I decided I was going to have a drink and smoke and take my anxiety meds. Then I ended up bringing him his set of knives, which he was really proud that I did. He got a box cutter out of the garage too so I wouldn't be tempted.
> 
> I told him it would be a lot easier if we A lived together and B I had a key..he agreed about the key. I asked him if he really wanted this...all of it..if he was still attracted to me..wants a baby and to marry me, etc. He said of course and he was sorry. He has a ton on his plate at work, then was expecting 6k back from irs but ended up owing 2k. I told him I want to help him more with everything. I am sitting outside now crying and having a drink. I feel so pathetic that I have to give him knives to keep from cutting myself (which I have to get stitches every time I cut now, so he was proud that I at least didn't let them tempt me...but still)
> 
> I feel awful I haven't had a positive test yet, usually i do by now.i just feel so worthless. I'm glad he wanted me to stay..even though I know part of it is because he thinks I will hurt myself.
> 
> What is wrong with me?
> 
> :cry::cry:
> 
> Injection is tomorrow morning. At least I have the day off of work. I want him to be able to vent to me without wanting to hurt myself. I feel so pathetic.

I am so sorry Amy. I am very glad you did not hurt yourself! Please keep your chin up and try to see the positive things in life <3 I think it is hard not being under the same roof all the time, but I am glad he is going to give you a key. I hope your injection goes well!!

It may take more time to get a BFP, but you will get it! I am glad you are going to see a doc if no BFP, I doesn't hurt to get checked out.

Hang in there girl, you are beautiful and have a long life ahead of you. No one else is worth hurting yourself in any way. You are so much better than that.

I too was in an abusive relationship before DH. I was beat, thrown down stairs, locked in a room for days on end with no food...just ridiculous. Thankfully, I stood up for myself and got the hell away from him but it did take me about a year to do so. After all this time, I'm still jaded from all of that. I never feel good enough even though DH is so great to me. I just try to take each day at a time and I am so much better now than I was 4 years ago or even a year ago for that matter :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, Aidensmommy! You are all about the March thread :) I appreciate you rooting for me!! I have seen a few convincing wondfo Evaps online the past few days so I'm just awaiting a temp drop at this point then AF. :) oh and my temp did go back up today, Ms. psychic!!! :)


----------



## AmySan

Thank you girlie <3 <3 praying to see so e pretty pink lines here soon for you!! Everything crossed!!!!


----------



## stickyegg

When I click on pics can flick through now I see faints???? X


----------



## aidensmommy1

that is veryyy weird that ur temp went down, its suppose to increase after O. Have u had ur progesterone levels tested? It sounds to me that u either haven't truly o'ed yet (an opk can detect a surge but then ovulation can delay, its quite common) or if u did actually O, u may have a hormone deficiency. Do u take ur temp at the same time every day? And do u know if ur a "mouth breather" when u sleep? That can cause lower/higher temps as well. If ur doing all correct and ur charts doesn't show higher temps after O in the next couple cycles...................................
Also, have u just come off of birth control or anything like that that would cause an annovulatory cycle?[/QUOTE]


hah I sometimes breath with my mouth.... I test every morning the same time, before i get out of bed, I don't really know how to do it, I've never charted my BBT, so I am not really even sure what to expect.... so when I ovulate I should dip down or go up? I will have to start taking that vitex.... I just got the makings of either beginning of af or implant bleeding, I'm 7dpo i believe, if my +opk was right (or if i wasn't just sending of random surges, which could very well be possible) so i'm not sure how soon i would get implant bleeding but when should i come up + on a hpt ? if it is IB? ..... oh also i haven't been on birth control for 2 years and i'm on average 45 day cycle....

FX for NO AF!!!!! stay away :witch: !!!!!![/QUOTE]

your temp goes up after O. Like jrepp had mentioned, def get a bbt thermometer, it really makes a difference. Either way ur temps all went down instead of up after O so I really don't know if u oed, it sounds like it was an ALMOST ovulatory cycle but ended up ovulatory. :-\. And I think that's a great idea to try the vitex!  also if u are unsure or what a bbt thermometer is or where to get them, just go to either ur local pharmacy or if u have a WalMart and they have $7-$10 ones and it comes with good instructions in the box. I just got my crosshairs today making me 3dpo so if u want to click into my fertility friend chart in my signature it'll show what I mean about it rising higher than all other temps 1-3 days after O. I have I think 5 or 6 charts in there u can look at  good luck! Oh also, while charting temps, bd BEFORE u see the temp rise because once u get a good sustained temp rise, u wont be fertile anymore so def keep using the opks while u try and get ur body to O! Coming off birth control can DEF be the reason u aren't truly O'ing yet. Some women have no issues at all and others have tons of issues..like all thing ttc, it depends on the person :-\. I have seen alot of bbt charts that show it was their first cycle off BC and some of them took vitex to help them O naturally quicker and it actually worked for them. I'm sure ur body will be back into business in no time!  good luck and FX for u!


----------



## welshgirl21

Do you see the 2nd line making the cross ladies?
 



Attached Files:







Optimized-20140410_093549 (3).jpg
File size: 184.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> :cry: so I know some of you know how I have some issues with cutting myself, and suicide attempts...tonight has been a bad night :( mike got home from his meeting around 10:30... I had cleaned and done laundry for him...his job is sooo stressful, I try to take little chores off of his plate when possible.
> 
> We had sex tonight, and he was just not into it, totally forced..I got another flashy smiley tonight :( anyway, I could tell he was upset..after we finished he got up and asked if I got a solid smiley... When I said no, he got so upset that he punched the window and then his closet. I have been in really horrible physically abusive relationships before, and have PTSD from a particular event when I was 14..then likely from when I was 19 and my bf strangled me constantly..and next bf would get mad and break things and punched me once.
> 
> Mike hurt his hand pretty badly. I immediately dissociated and was ready to leave to hurt myself (such a bad habit)
> 
> He said he felt like a failure that i wasn't pregnant yet, and he is so overstimulated with work and everything. We decided if I'm not pregnant this month to go to the dr. I told him I was going to go home, he begged me to stay..I cried for a good hour. He held me and apologized. I decided I was going to have a drink and smoke and take my anxiety meds. Then I ended up bringing him his set of knives, which he was really proud that I did. He got a box cutter out of the garage too so I wouldn't be tempted.
> 
> I told him it would be a lot easier if we A lived together and B I had a key..he agreed about the key. I asked him if he really wanted this...all of it..if he was still attracted to me..wants a baby and to marry me, etc. He said of course and he was sorry. He has a ton on his plate at work, then was expecting 6k back from irs but ended up owing 2k. I told him I want to help him more with everything. I am sitting outside now crying and having a drink. I feel so pathetic that I have to give him knives to keep from cutting myself (which I have to get stitches every time I cut now, so he was proud that I at least didn't let them tempt me...but still)
> 
> I feel awful I haven't had a positive test yet, usually i do by now.i just feel so worthless. I'm glad he wanted me to stay..even though I know part of it is because he thinks I will hurt myself.
> 
> What is wrong with me?
> 
> :cry::cry:
> 
> Injection is tomorrow morning. At least I have the day off of work. I want him to be able to vent to me without wanting to hurt myself. I feel so pathetic.

I am sooo sorry amy. Seriously. Again I can relate. I used to be a cutter when I was 16-18 that stemes from an abusive relationship as well :-(. It took a while for my mom and my bff to catch onto what I was doing cuz I hid it good and ended up needing an evaluation and a bunch or counsiling. I never actually wanted to kill myself, I guess I did it as a stress "reliever" most of the time (there were a few really bad days). Anyways, it's just a hard thing to go through. And ur not pathetic for having to give him the knives...u made a very good decision by doing that and I'm proud of u for it. I remember my mom took EVERYTHING from my hidden spots in the bathroom back then because I wasn't strong enough to just hand it over to her at that time. U are strong and made a good choice by protecting yourself from getting hurt ahead of time. And I know how stressful it can get when ur not getting pregnant and dh starts getting activated and then the "forceful sex" comes into play. Sometimes I feel like its a chore for dh and it does hurt inside to think about. Ugh. I just hope u feel a little better this a.m! And hey, now u have a key!  lol that's one good thing that's coming out of that whole argument and you got reassurance that you ARE still what he wants . Good luck hun and I hope u just get ur bfp so u dont have to stress anymore...i wish we all would! Our lives would be way less stressful! :sigh: soon enough I suppose...


----------



## aidensmommy1

welshgirl21 said:


> Do you see the 2nd line making the cross ladies?

I do but is this test wet or dry? Ive had bad evaps on these exact tests (even after only 10mins!) and I got them on 3 of the tests and I was so excited thinking I got my bfp cycle #2 of trying but all the other brands (pink dye brands) and the bloods came back as BFN :-(. I'm not saying this is the case for u but its something to be cautious about so ur heart doesn't get broken like mine did. I hope that's a true bfp for u! Also, can u get ur hands on a frer? If that test is showing a positive, frer would almost def show up as well since they're very sensitive and then ull know for sure that blue dye didn't just run on ur test or anything like that. GL & baby dust!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I got my c/hs today!!  so a CD 15 O and I'm 3dpo today  hope my temp goes and stays super duper high!


----------



## Wishing1010

welshgirl21 said:


> Do you see the 2nd line making the cross ladies?

Definitely do!!! BFP congrats!!


----------



## welshgirl21

aidensmommy1 said:


> welshgirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see the 2nd line making the cross ladies?
> 
> I do but is this test wet or dry? Ive had bad evaps on these exact tests (even after only 10mins!) and I got them on 3 of the tests and I was so excited thinking I got my bfp cycle #2 of trying but all the other brands (pink dye brands) and the bloods came back as BFN :-(. I'm not saying this is the case for u but its something to be cautious about so ur heart doesn't get broken like mine did. I hope that's a true bfp for u! Also, can u get ur hands on a frer? If that test is showing a positive, frer would almost def show up as well since they're very sensitive and then ull know for sure that blue dye didn't just run on ur test or anything like that. GL & baby dust!Click to expand...

I can't get one until this evening as little man has the pox so we are in quarantine. These are the same tests I got my positive on with Dylan and it came up straight away. Oh I don't know now lol :wacko:

I'll speak to Rob when he's home and go and get a FRER or a digital and see. I got a line on an opk done the same time as the test too if that means anything.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, ur bbt this a.m was EXACTLY what I pictured ur chart to do! And I'm pretty sure ur chart is considered triphasic now...not positive tho. Either way its lookin good!  FX! Cant wait for a pic of a wondfo today!!! U should pull out a frer tomorrow  lol. 9-10dpo are very common days to get a bfp on frer I see alot of frer bfp even before 9dpo but I know u want to wait before going to a frer. Eek! I'm getting more n more excited!


----------



## aidensmommy1

welshgirl21 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see the 2nd line making the cross ladies?
> 
> I do but is this test wet or dry? Ive had bad evaps on these exact tests (even after only 10mins!) and I got them on 3 of the tests and I was so excited thinking I got my bfp cycle #2 of trying but all the other brands (pink dye brands) and the bloods came back as BFN :-(. I'm not saying this is the case for u but its something to be cautious about so ur heart doesn't get broken like mine did. I hope that's a true bfp for u! Also, can u get ur hands on a frer? If that test is showing a positive, frer would almost def show up as well since they're very sensitive and then ull know for sure that blue dye didn't just run on ur test or anything like that. GL & baby dust!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get one until this evening as little man has the pox so we are in quarantine. These are the same tests I got my positive on with Dylan and it came up straight away. Oh I don't know now lol :wacko:
> 
> I'll speak to Rob when he's home and go and get a FRER or a digital and see. I got a line on an opk done the same time as the test too if that means anything.Click to expand...

how many dpo are u? It could very well be the start to ur bfp! I just wanted to share my sad story with those tests cuz I see women on here get their hearts broken by blue dye tests too much :-(. I hate that! Lol anyways, for me, ill still use those tests but I dont let myself FULLY believe it until I see something darker. Ur line is a decent shade so FX for u! Hopefully ull have a nice dark bfp tomorrow a.m!  also, did that line show up right away on this test or with ur last pregnancy? Plz dont let me get ur hopes down, this was simply just a "warning" msg but I'm sure that's not the case for u. if the line came up right away and everything then I think ur most likely in order for a congrats! Congrats!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Wondfo and other test were completely negative. But it feel relieved as there is not doubting any longer. I feel like I can relax now and will call the doc Monday and ask him for round 2 of clomid. :)
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5c5cf884.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I got my c/hs today!!  so a CD 15 O and I'm 3dpo today  hope my temp goes and stays super duper high!

Chart is looking so good already!!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## welshgirl21

aidensmommy1 said:


> welshgirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welshgirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see the 2nd line making the cross ladies?
> 
> I do but is this test wet or dry? Ive had bad evaps on these exact tests (even after only 10mins!) and I got them on 3 of the tests and I was so excited thinking I got my bfp cycle #2 of trying but all the other brands (pink dye brands) and the bloods came back as BFN :-(. I'm not saying this is the case for u but its something to be cautious about so ur heart doesn't get broken like mine did. I hope that's a true bfp for u! Also, can u get ur hands on a frer? If that test is showing a positive, frer would almost def show up as well since they're very sensitive and then ull know for sure that blue dye didn't just run on ur test or anything like that. GL & baby dust!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get one until this evening as little man has the pox so we are in quarantine. These are the same tests I got my positive on with Dylan and it came up straight away. Oh I don't know now lol :wacko:
> 
> I'll speak to Rob when he's home and go and get a FRER or a digital and see. I got a line on an opk done the same time as the test too if that means anything.Click to expand...
> 
> how many dpo are u? It could very well be the start to ur bfp! I just wanted to share my sad story with those tests cuz I see women on here get their hearts broken by blue dye tests too much :-(. I hate that! Lol anyways, for me, ill still use those tests but I dont let myself FULLY believe it until I see something darker. Ur line is a decent shade so FX for u! Hopefully ull have a nice dark bfp tomorrow a.m!  also, did that line show up right away on this test or with ur last pregnancy? Plz dont let me get ur hopes down, this was simply just a "warning" msg but I'm sure that's not the case for u. if the line came up right away and everything then I think ur most likely in order for a congrats! Congrats!!Click to expand...

No, I really appreciate your advice and warning. This line came up straight away as did the line with Dylan xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Wondfo and other test were completely negative. But it feel relieved as there is not doubting any longer. I feel like I can relax now and will call the doc Monday and ask him for round 2 of clomid. :)
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5c5cf884.jpg

idk wishing, I still think u have a chance but id def call for round 2 JUST INCASE. those two tests are not getting my hopes down for u yet!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still kinda see something on ur tests wishing but idk if its just wishful thinking..? Lol u may have had a few more sensitive tests than the others as well...i heard that can happen with any brand test..fx!


----------



## Megamegan

Amy- I'm sorry you had such a rough night :( I know how hard it is to hand over the sharp things and you made the smart decision, we are proud of you! A couple weeks ago after an argument, my DH punched his hand through the door, that's the first time he's ever done something like that and it scared me. But since he didn't come anywhere near me, I know he was just frustrated and took his anger out in the way most men do... just wish he punched a pillow instead because now we have a broken door. Anyway, I hope you feel the same thing with Mike, that he isn't going to hurt YOU but he had to take out his frustration and didn't have a better outlet at the time. It will all be okay <3

Wishing, I'm so shocked at your negative tests :( I'm sorry... I just can't imagine seeing such ACTUAL LINES on the Wondfos... they would have had me 99% convinced. But you're keeping a positive attitude, so if you end up getting AF, at least you have another round of Clomid and you know it works :) Good luck dear.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still cannot believe I am only 3dpo on CD18! It sucks O'ing late cuz then I have to wait longer lol but at the same time, that's why I started vitex and am so incredibly happy that I oed CD15!! I feel like my eggs need that extra time to mature...oing 3-4 days after AF was completely done just wasn't working and was beginning to scare me as my cycles got shorter. Usually on CD18 I am already 7-10dpo! My ovulation is my big excitement this cycle & the one thing Ive been looking forward to with starting the vitex, ive been anxious to see when I O/if I o'ed on it. VERY happy with the results so far


----------



## Wishing1010

I know, it may seem weird but the lines were driving me crazy. It was nice to not see one. I was getting obsessed with them and now I'm like happy again! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I know, it may seem weird but the lines were driving me crazy. It was nice to not see one. I was getting obsessed with them and now I'm like happy again! Lol

lol maybe cuz with them not getting darker yet, u were getting scared so now u can keep ur fingers crossed that u end up with a nice dark one in a couple days!  I have seen this happen where its bfp, then bfn, and then bfp again when testing really early because of the tests that can be more sensitive than the rest. I've googled it before during my chemical and there were many successful pregnancies where bfps were yes and no at first. Idk I guess I convinced myself yest. Its going to take AF to make me think ur not..lol. Idk why I feel so strong about this, its weird because I never have a feeling like this. We'll see if I'm psychic about this like I was about ur temp LOL  (I'm sure many ppl could have guess ur temp tho, its a nice pattern)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I got my c/hs today!!  so a CD 15 O and I'm 3dpo today  hope my temp goes and stays super duper high!
> 
> Chart is looking so good already!!!! FX FX FX!Click to expand...

I know its never quite gone up steady like this before...its still obviously a slow rise but its more consistent so far. Maybe ill get a pretty chart  (with or without a bfp, I would like a pretty chart lol) FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I still cannot believe I am only 3dpo on CD18! It sucks O'ing late cuz then I have to wait longer lol but at the same time, that's why I started vitex and am so incredibly happy that I oed CD15!! I feel like my eggs need that extra time to mature...oing 3-4 days after AF was completely done just wasn't working and was beginning to scare me as my cycles got shorter. Usually on CD18 I am already 7-10dpo! My ovulation is my big excitement this cycle & the one thing Ive been looking forward to with starting the vitex, ive been anxious to see when I O/if I o'ed on it. VERY happy with the results so far

I think Vitex is really going to help you and you are so right that maybe your eggs needed a couple more days to mature!!! Glad Vitex worked quickly for you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Do u guys think I'm fine that I didn't finish the last 3 days of my antibiotics? There was no known infection, it was just my docs protocol for precautions but yeah I couldn't finish bcuz of throwing up everytime I took them and idk maybe its just an egg moving through my tube but I keep getting this pinching feeling on my left side like never before. Its not a horrible feeling but its a pretty strong pinch. And its not constant so that's one thing making me feel better about the feeling. Dh said "maybe an egg is going through and it just is a little painful after the test" lol he's a wishful thinker like me  That sure would be nice. But Anyways, I was thinking of giving it until tomo a.m and then calling the docs if its still very noticeable..that should be fine right? Or should I call today? Like I said its not horribly painful, its just very noticeable pinches that'll happen for like 30mins on and off and then it'll go away n then come back lol. Just wanted to get ur guys opinions 
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Do u guys think I'm fine that I didn't finish the last 3 days of my antibiotics? There was no known infection, it was just my docs protocol for precautions but yeah I couldn't finish bcuz of throwing up everytime I took them and idk maybe its just an egg moving through my tube but I keep getting this pinching feeling on my left side like never before. Its not a horrible feeling but its a pretty strong pinch. And its not constant so that's one thing making me feel better about the feeling. Dh said "maybe an egg is going through and it just is a little painful after the test" lol he's a wishful thinker like me  That sure would be nice. But Anyways, I was thinking of giving it until tomo a.m and then calling the docs if its still very noticeable..that should be fine right? Or should I call today? Like I said its not horribly painful, its just very noticeable pinches that'll happen for like 30mins on and off and then it'll go away n then come back lol. Just wanted to get ur guys opinions
> :dust:

If the pain is bearable, I don't think it will hurt to wait another day. :) I hope it is an egg moving!! FX for you!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I think that if you had any kind of infection you would definitely know. In my opinion you would be fine, but if it makes you feel better, you can call about it just to calm your concern:)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok that's what I was thinking but knew id feel better if u ladies agreed lol. 
And wishing, if this is me feeling an egg going through my tube and it makes it to my uterus, I will be over the flipping moon!!! :-D I would be so shocked and itd just be a complete miracle. I want to be a TTC miracle story! Lol


----------



## Jrepp

18 hours


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> 18 hours

how are u holding up? Waiting on my hsg I couldn't sleep or stop thinking about it! I'm excited for it to be over with for u tho! Def come on as soon as u feel up to it to update us  ill be anxiously waiting after u say ur going in! And ill be praying for you the whole way through this <3 I have everything crossed for u! (even my legs since I o'ed lol)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> 18 hours

Ahh! It's so close now. Everything will be ok!!! Please let us know as soon as you can that you are at home resting :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm really nervous and don't have as much done as I had hoped. I plan to have my hubby take pics and video to upload to my blog. Hopefully I can pop on (or he can) for a quick update. I'll post my pre-surgery vlog later tonight when I get home from work......so stay tuned. I may try for a pre-surgery post as well to let you guys know how things are going.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I'm really nervous and don't have as much done as I had hoped. I plan to have my hubby take pics and video to upload to my blog. Hopefully I can pop on (or he can) for a quick update. I'll post my pre-surgery vlog later tonight when I get home from work......so stay tuned. I may try for a pre-surgery post as well to let you guys know how things are going.

Will be on the lookout!


----------



## Jrepp

You could also check on Facebook because I will probably have hubby do a quick update there as well for family and friends


----------



## Wishing1010

I'll send you a request


----------



## Jrepp

Confirmed


----------



## stickyegg

Im conf so solid smiley cb digi ov 2nd apr how many dpo am I guys x


----------



## confuzion

stickyegg said:


> Im conf so solid smiley cb digi ov 2nd apr how many dpo am I guys x

I'd say about 6-7 DPO.


----------



## aidensmommy1

stickyegg said:


> Im conf so solid smiley cb digi ov 2nd apr how many dpo am I guys x

ur probably anywhere from 6-8dpo. For me, I USUALLY O the day of my positive opk but this month I had 3 days of positives and oed on the middle day. They say u O 12-36hrs after a positive so ur AT LEAST 6dpo id say but probably 7 or 8.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I will def be on the look out for all ur updates! Ull be just fine! And that'd be really cool if hubby could get a video for us to see! And for u urself to see. I wish I had a video of.my surgery 3yrs ago!


----------



## Jrepp

I don't think they are going to video tape the surgery, but my pelvic pain doctor said she'll make sure to print a second set of photos for me of inside my uterus and the abdomen cavity.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Guess what, I think the vitex is helping my cystic bbs!! I usually have sore bbs right away and I did have sore nips and some burning sensations during/right after O but its completely gone :-D. FX they stay away! If I get breast tenderness that's fine, I just hope I don't get my cysts, unless its because of a bfp of course. Then I wouldn't mind dealing with the pain at all  
So tonight I've been having alot of pain in my vag and alot of wired cramping feelings...i feel like its still just from the hsg though. We'll see


----------



## froggyfrog

Today was the first day in the last 3 days that I haven't felt a "lighting bolt" type pain. Just a little crampy. So im really praying hard that what im feeling is implantation. I really wish I could be one if the 33% who get ib. That would at least give me something more solid to hold onto.....


----------



## Megamegan

froggy- hope so!!! Last cycle I got faked out by having a tiny bit of spotting, totally thought it was IB... so now I'm just like, I don't believe anything until a positive test, lol. I'm guessing you don't normally feel these pains?


----------



## froggyfrog

No. But I have had a lot of things that I dont normally feel so who the heck knows! I can't test because of my trigger, so I just have to wait!


----------



## sunshine85

Hello girls, may I join? :hugs:
So last month was first time trying since my last miscarriage (which was last june) and unfortunately the :witch: got to me a few days ago. Now she is almost gone and I am excited to start round 2 lol. I was sure last month the :spermy: would catch the egg as we babydanced every other day after :af: ended....oh well, onward and upward :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I don't think they are going to video tape the surgery, but my pelvic pain doctor said she'll make sure to print a second set of photos for me of inside my uterus and the abdomen cavity.

ooh ok. My doc told me they actually might have my tape in the records still because they tape the surgery's when ur put under at the hosp near me anyways so that's what I thought u meant lol. That'd be cool to have if they could


----------



## aidensmommy1

Froggy, a lightning sensation is a good way to describe what I'm feeling as well. I always get weird stuff in the tww though so we will see what frer says in about 7-10 more days


----------



## Jrepp

Maybe they do tape it too, but I just meant hubby catching some short clips of pre and post op me. I uplaoded a surgery goodies video to YouTube but it is still up
Lading. It says 349 minutes left. I'm going to put the link into a post on eventualmomma but it may not be active for some time.


----------



## mckpedro

stickyegg said:


> Im conf so solid smiley cb digi ov 2nd apr how many dpo am I guys x

I had exact same smiley on the 2nd of april, I would say today april 10 is 8DPO


----------



## sunshine85

I guess the no response from anyone means I cannot join in here looool


----------



## Jrepp

Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Jrepp. Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you. Someone will update when I'm done


----------



## Wishing1010

sunshine85 said:


> Hello girls, may I join? :hugs:
> So last month was first time trying since my last miscarriage (which was last june) and unfortunately the :witch: got to me a few days ago. Now she is almost gone and I am excited to start round 2 lol. I was sure last month the :spermy: would catch the egg as we babydanced every other day after :af: ended....oh well, onward and upward :)

Hi! Welcome :) I'm very sorry for your loss but hope you get your sticky BFP very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, have u tested again? 

My temp didn't go up OR down today. It just stayed at 97.92. I want a nice rise darn it! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Yep it was negative :)

And that means you are stable!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I decided to dip three more tests in third pee of the day and I do see some lines, these are pics at 8 min mark

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps89942ba1.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9929bd2e.jpg

There are lines on these ones... But probably Evaps lol


----------



## stickyegg

Ok so I had a very very strong opk 1st april cb digi but no smiley I thought what it was as darkkk .... so I felt niggling that night but he was there an doesn't know I was testing.... so did wed morn an smiley solid.... soo im assuming I would had pos on the 1st at night b but didn retest till am on 2nd ov on 2nd or early hours 3rd ... bd 31st 1st and 3rd could I test now or hold out xx


----------



## Wishing1010

You could test but don't feel out if it's negative! Still very early! FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I decided to dip three more tests in third pee of the day and I do see some lines, these are pics at 8 min mark
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps89942ba1.jpg
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9929bd2e.jpg
> 
> There are lines on these ones... But probably Evaps lol

I still think u may have it. I can def see a light line on the top one, even without the edited photo...or maybe it was the middle one, now I can't remember but I could see a line right away on the top ir middle...hold on


----------



## aidensmommy1

The middle one...lol


----------



## stickyegg

I see faints on all 3 an I ain got line eye haha x


----------



## stickyegg

How many dpo r u now?? I accidentally picked up rubbish frrr ones arggghhhhh not sensitive from wa I read so off buy frer fx


----------



## welshgirl21

I can see faints on all three too x


----------



## aidensmommy1

I see them on all 3 as well but the middle one just REALLY stuck out to me without even having to zoom in and just looking at the original pics. I am soooo excited wishing!!


----------



## Jrepp

I see lines on all 3 as well


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, will u use a frer? I'm getting impatient here... LOL


----------



## Wishing1010

stickyegg said:


> How many dpo r u now?? I accidentally picked up rubbish frrr ones arggghhhhh not sensitive from wa I read so off buy frer fx

10 dpo :) 

I'm afraid to buy FRER just yet! These new tests supposedly read 10 miu of HCG whereas FRER is supposed to be 25 miu.


----------



## Wishing1010

Just don't want to waste too much money lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> stickyegg said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo r u now?? I accidentally picked up rubbish frrr ones arggghhhhh not sensitive from wa I read so off buy frer fx
> 
> 10 dpo :)
> 
> I'm afraid to buy FRER just yet! These new tests supposedly read 10 miu of HCG whereas FRER is supposed to be 25 miu.Click to expand...

what site did u order those from?! I tried ordering some from peeonastick and it said they no longer sold them. I want some! Lol. And frer will read 6.5miu. With my chemical I was still getting a positive and my bloods were less than 10. I usually grab mine at WalMart and they've had a $1 off coupon lately so u can get 3 for 11.98 or 2 for 7.98. U could just use one of them....lol. (I'm just kidding, obv wait til ur ready, I'm just impatient and would be peeing on one myself! Lol)


----------



## sunshine85

Jrepp said:


> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?

Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahaha


----------



## aidensmommy1

sunshine85 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...

well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?


----------



## sunshine85

aidensmommy1 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?Click to expand...

I am on CD 5 and just ended today so.....my cycles are normally 28 days


----------



## aidensmommy1

sunshine85 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 5 and just ended today so.....my cycles are normally 28 daysClick to expand...

ok. I'm CD19 and 4dpo. I was just curious as to if u were close to testing or closer to O'ing . How many cycles have u been trying? (sry if u already answered this question, this thread usually moves pretty fast!)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm praying for u jrepp!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stickyegg said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo r u now?? I accidentally picked up rubbish frrr ones arggghhhhh not sensitive from wa I read so off buy frer fx
> 
> 10 dpo :)
> 
> I'm afraid to buy FRER just yet! These new tests supposedly read 10 miu of HCG whereas FRER is supposed to be 25 miu.Click to expand...
> 
> what site did u order those from?! I tried ordering some from peeonastick and it said they no longer sold them. I want some! Lol. And frer will read 6.5miu. With my chemical I was still getting a positive and my bloods were less than 10. I usually grab mine at WalMart and they've had a $1 off coupon lately so u can get 3 for 11.98 or 2 for 7.98. U could just use one of them....lol. (I'm just kidding, obv wait til ur ready, I'm just impatient and would be peeing on one myself! Lol)Click to expand...

Amazon! Brand name is sure predict 10miu. Ooo, I will definitely try to grab some of those tests!!!


----------



## sunshine85

aidensmommy1 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 5 and just ended today so.....my cycles are normally 28 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. I'm CD19 and 4dpo. I was just curious as to if u were close to testing or closer to O'ing . How many cycles have u been trying? (sry if u already answered this question, this thread usually moves pretty fast!)Click to expand...


No I haven't answered it yet :) But this makes my second cycle trying. So hopefully it works this time around. :)


----------



## stickyegg

Wishing I'm 8dpo an neg on a frer today boohoo I'm guna use the other now Monday !!! Dun wanna see another negative x


----------



## stickyegg

Il be 11 then .... Orrr I'm also Thinkin do I sod it and wait it out the and wait a week Monday if I can that is that way il be 4 days late x


----------



## MolGold

hey girls, 
My BBT thermometer broke so I had to skip temping a few days, nw using digital.. no +opks yet bt thats ok, I Od real late last cycle.. 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## aidensmommy1

sunshine85 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 5 and just ended today so.....my cycles are normally 28 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. I'm CD19 and 4dpo. I was just curious as to if u were close to testing or closer to O'ing . How many cycles have u been trying? (sry if u already answered this question, this thread usually moves pretty fast!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't answered it yet :) But this makes my second cycle trying. So hopefully it works this time around. :)Click to expand...

hopefully!! I dont wish for anyone to have to do this month after month after month, u kno? So I hope u get it quickly! Just don't get discouraged if it takes a little longer then u hope (FX it doesn't!) but IF it does just always remember it can take even the healthiest couples in the world 6-12 months so don't give up! And we all will be here for u until ur BFP comes!  I have a feeling u will be a lucky one though! FX!


----------



## sunshine85

aidensmommy1 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 5 and just ended today so.....my cycles are normally 28 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. I'm CD19 and 4dpo. I was just curious as to if u were close to testing or closer to O'ing . How many cycles have u been trying? (sry if u already answered this question, this thread usually moves pretty fast!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't answered it yet :) But this makes my second cycle trying. So hopefully it works this time around. :)Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully!! I dont wish for anyone to have to do this month after month after month, u kno? So I hope u get it quickly! Just don't get discouraged if it takes a little longer then u hope (FX it doesn't!) but IF it does just always remember it can take even the healthiest couples in the world 6-12 months so don't give up! And we all will be here for u until ur BFP comes!  I have a feeling u will be a lucky one though! FX!Click to expand...


Aww thank you so much babe :hugs:

I really needed to hear that. My last two pregnancies with DH I got pregnant first time off of bc...both ended in miscarriages though. I am not going to temp or chart because I find that it stresses me out more and being a military spouse, student, worker, furparent lol I def dont need added stress. So I will dtd every other day and just hope for the best :)


----------



## stickyegg

sunshine85 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 5 and just ended today so.....my cycles are normally 28 daysClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. I'm CD19 and 4dpo. I was just curious as to if u were close to testing or closer to O'ing . How many cycles have u been trying? (sry if u already answered this question, this thread usually moves pretty fast!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't answered it yet :) But this makes my second cycle trying. So hopefully it works this time around. :)Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully!! I dont wish for anyone to have to do this month after month after month, u kno? So I hope u get it quickly! Just don't get discouraged if it takes a little longer then u hope (FX it doesn't!) but IF it does just always remember it can take even the healthiest couples in the world 6-12 months so don't give up! And we all will be here for u until ur BFP comes!  I have a feeling u will be a lucky one though! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww thank you so much babe :hugs:
> 
> I really needed to hear that. My last two pregnancies with DH I got pregnant first time off of bc...both ended in miscarriages though. I am not going to temp or chart because I find that it stresses me out more and being a military spouse, student, worker, furparent lol I def dont need added stress. So I will dtd every other day and just hope for the best :)Click to expand...

Sendin lots of sticky fairy dust


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sunshine, I think that's a very good idea!  it took me 6 months until I started temping but im happy I did because I suspected O to happen around CD14 but for me I quickly found it was more like CD9-12 (besides this cycle bcuz I started vitex and I LOVE it!!) anyways, so for me it was a good choice to take up temping but I know dh and I wouldn't be able to keep up a steady every other day bding schedule. We would both be tired and probably miss the most important nights with my luck lol. Did u just come off ur BC again?


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope Jrepp is doing well :(


----------



## stickyegg

Wishing1010 said:


> I hope Jrepp is doing well :(

 Hugs jreep


----------



## Jrepp

Just got home. They found scar tissue on my ovary and apparently I had a very large septum in my uterus. They removed what they could. Tubes were great though


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Just got home. They found scar tissue on my ovary and apparently I had a very large septum in my uterus. They removed what they could. Tubes were great though

Yay, you are home! Glad the tubes were great, I hope this helps you get your sticky BFP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Just got home. They found scar tissue on my ovary and apparently I had a very large septum in my uterus. They removed what they could. Tubes were great though

I am so happy to hear about ur tubes! What does the rest mean? R u still good to get back to ttc? And how are you feeling? Get better soon darlin! <3


----------



## stickyegg

Wishing tmi but do u av bad gas?? He went to bed cus I stink... cleared the room haha!! An I jus checked he is in bed with my toddler she is 3 soo I must stink so much he dun wana share room with me... an im soo bloated x


----------



## Wishing1010

stickyegg said:


> Wishing tmi but do u av bad gas?? He went to bed cus I stink... cleared the room haha!! An I jus checked he is in bed with my toddler she is 3 soo I must stink so much he dun wana share room with me... an im soo bloated x

Yes!!! Gas, constipation, and nausea are all hitting me at this very moment! Lol :) I'm sure it's just a side effect of the clomid in my case by FX it's awesome for you!!


----------



## stickyegg

I took clonid 50 mg 5-9 xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh!!! Well then I hope it's not the clomid for either of us!!


----------



## stickyegg

I kinda tho wern prescribed it for me I know naughty girl... my mate had it and concieved twins had remainders.. I caught naturally for my other 2 but took 2 years first ans 18 month 2nd ... so I duno how many eggs were mature etc... one be great 2 I could handle maybe lol my youngest is 1 I have 2 girls d love a boy but happy either way aslong as healthy.... 2 prev sections so this be my last ... im guna have a tummy tuck then!! I wish lol I have a pouch


----------



## ab75

sunshine85 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join. We are a pretty happy and easy going group of women. Sorry to hear about your loss. Are you actively trying or just kind of going with the flow?
> 
> Actively trying but not tempting or charting, it makes me stress out so I am just baby dancing every other day and figure that would cover the bases hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> well this should work!  good luck and FX! What CD are you on and how long are ur usual cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 5 and just ended today so.....my cycles are normally 28 daysClick to expand...

Hey,cycle buddies! I am also cd5 and ended last night. Don't chart or temp either. Just gonna bd and hope for the best. According to an app i use i will O sun 20th. My cycles are usually 25/26 days xx


----------



## Wishing1010

stickyegg said:


> I kinda tho wern prescribed it for me I know naughty girl... my mate had it and concieved twins had remainders.. I caught naturally for my other 2 but took 2 years first ans 18 month 2nd ... so I duno how many eggs were mature etc... one be great 2 I could handle maybe lol my youngest is 1 I have 2 girls d love a boy but happy either way aslong as healthy.... 2 prev sections so this be my last ... im guna have a tummy tuck then!! I wish lol I have a pouch

Oh wow, that's awesome you have 2 little girls! I hope you fall quickly now with the aid of clomid and get your little boy (or another girl!) :)


----------



## stickyegg

Bonus with another girl is I stil have all the stuff :-D but a boy would be even better he would be happy an not feel over run by girl power then ... im going to not test tomorrow 9dpo an hang on til sun or monday I think... and if their a bfn then il wait till the witchs arrival ... I dont have no internet cheapies I got poas in my last chemical so he binned them... how rude and irresponsible of him... fingers crossed for u.. u testing tomorrow


----------



## Jrepp

I wont be able to try for 3 months


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I wont be able to try for 3 months

OMG! That's seems like a long time 
:( will you remain on the BCP during this time?


----------



## stickyegg

Jrepp said:


> I wont be able to try for 3 months


It will fly by im sure and spring baby :-D hope u catch first month xxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> stickyegg said:
> 
> 
> Wishing tmi but do u av bad gas?? He went to bed cus I stink... cleared the room haha!! An I jus checked he is in bed with my toddler she is 3 soo I must stink so much he dun wana share room with me... an im soo bloated x
> 
> Yes!!! Gas, constipation, and nausea are all hitting me at this very moment! Lol :) I'm sure it's just a side effect of the clomid in my case by FX it's awesome for you!!Click to expand...

I have the same today (minus the nausea for now anyways) I hope and pray we get our Easter eggs!!! Ive also had alot of abdominal pressure and some pinching feelings and at times I get a pain in my kidney...I recognize the pain from the million kidney infections ive had but this just happens randomly, mostly when I'm sitting in a certain position, and ive had sorta like an ache/sharp pain in my pubic area/vag. We'll see soon if it means anything! I went and got two frers and plan to use 1 on 8dpo and the other 11-12dpo and i have 6 wondfos for in between the two frers  lol. I'm all stocked up. If no bfp this cycle, we are going to be NTNP, well i will still temp for the most part and make sure we bd at least once during our fertile period but with my tube diagnosis, we decided we will go w the flow until my repeat hsg in 4-5 months. So basically alls we are going to do diff is I'm not guna even tell dh everything about being fertile and stuff and im not going to test unless i miss AF (may break my rule here and there lol). We figure we don't want the stress from being reminded everyday of not being able to conceive because of my tube (for now anyway) so we will just bd and hope for the best. Ill def still be on here too! I guess i shouldn't say NTNP, i should say "not trying as hard but still practicing" lol. I like don't want to stop trying completely, even with proof in front of my face saying "its not likely naturally". So it must be meant to be if i still have some of my hope after that  ok I'm done rambling for now...i have to chat ur ears off at least once a day! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I wont be able to try for 3 months

oh wow! That's alot longer then expected correct? I just hope this helps u so u can get ur bfp right after the 3 months! And what was the reason they gave u for waiting? What are the risks if u were to try again in 2 months instead of 3? I may be with u not trying for the last month, I'm going to try for another 2 and then I may not try for month 3&4 of taking my enzymes so I dont increase my risk of ectopic from the enzymes possibly opening up part of my tube allowing an egg to go in and not through where as if we waited a bit longer, hopefully itd be better..lol..my wishful thinking. Are u in the hospital for the night J?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I predict ur temp will go up by .1-.2 tomorrow....just wanted to say it so I can see if I'm right again. I see a pattern in my mind for the way ur chart will go lol. 

good night ladies! Ill check in in the a.m and if anyone tests, post some pics to feed my addiction!  :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

3 months is a really long time, but i dont know why. I do have a balloon in my uterus that has to come out in 3 weeks. Im at home.


----------



## Wishing1010

Rest up, Jrepp! I hope you have little to no pain and recover quickly!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woah wishing, ur temp went up .3 instead of the .2 I predicted lol but the pattern still looks like I pictured . (I keep picturing some of the similar bfp charts when I look at urs and so far my guesses have been pretty on lol)  Any positive tests yet today?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Feel better jrepp! Is it uncomfortable with the balloon in or is it not too noticeable? And is the balloon to help straighten ur uterus out?


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Woah wishing, ur temp went up .3 instead of the .2 I predicted lol but the pattern still looks like I pictured . (I keep picturing some of the similar bfp charts when I look at urs and so far my guesses have been pretty on lol)  Any positive tests yet today?

I emptied my bladder a couple of times in the night so I'm trying to hold now :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Woah wishing, ur temp went up .3 instead of the .2 I predicted lol but the pattern still looks like I pictured . (I keep picturing some of the similar bfp charts when I look at urs and so far my guesses have been pretty on lol)  Any positive tests yet today?
> 
> I emptied my bladder a couple of times in the night so I'm trying to hold now :)Click to expand...

did u get a frer yet? Lol dh asked me the same thing after I showed him ur tests ha. 
I just had the weirdest sharp pain towards my left side but low down in my uterus area...like idk how else to describe this feeling other than a constant shock/stab feeling in one spot but not like a knife stab, it actually felt more like hot metal rod (kinda felt like a burning sensation from the inside). It only lasted for about 30 seconds, I had to squat down because of the feeling for 30secs anyway and now I just feel a mini version of that feeling here and there and it kinda goes into my lower back. Maybe its just some weird gas pains but I dont REMEMBER feeling this particular feeling before..who knows tho! Maybe my mind isn't remembering a past feeling being as intense as it really was. We'll see if it amounts to anything . I hope its not an infection or anything (I keep worrying about that) but then I think of last time my other tube and ovary was infected before they were removed and I def felt ALOT more pain then this! So that's what makes me think id KNOW if I had another infection in that area, u know? I'm so bored right now. Dh is sleeping in and my cat thinks he's king tut and will meow and meow to get WHATEVER it is that he wants until I finally get out of bed lol. I'd be happy to for a baby or if Aiden was home but the cat can wait 1-2hrs to go out when there's a clean litter box inside! Lol. My cat thinks he's a one of my kids I think. It even sounds like he meows "ma" lol


----------



## Wishing1010

My cat is curled up in my lap doing "happy paws" on my belly! :) 2 of them are outside bc they kept jumping on me at 6 am and the other is sleeping in her kitty condo. DH is still sleeping as is our dog. :)

I was going to get FRER last night but I talked to DH about everything and I'm just going to see what my current tests look like before I go and get the new ones. :)

I hope that odd pain goes away, unless it's good news, then you have to deal with it! Lol :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol I would be MORE than happy to deal w it if its an eggy getting nice a snug in there  FX for my Christmas baby miracle! My EDD would be Dec 29th if I conceive this cycle. I actually said to dh right when we started tryin "wouldn't it be awesome to have a new years baby?" lol. Who knows, maybe it'll actually happen  FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol I would be MORE than happy to deal w it if its an eggy getting nice a snug in there  FX for my Christmas baby miracle! My EDD would be Dec 29th if I conceive this cycle. I actually said to dh right when we started tryin "wouldn't it be awesome to have a new years baby?" lol. Who knows, maybe it'll actually happen  FX!

Haha! Love it, FX!!!! Mine would be dec 23rd, which is my dad's birthday!


----------



## Megamegan

Aidensmommy, mine would be Dec 29 too! That is, if the doctors listen to me when I show them my chart with the evidence that I ovulated on CD13. I'm gonna be pissed if they insist on going by my LMP, simply on principle. I took the time to figure it out, and I hate when they think everyone has a perfect 28 day, o on CD 14 cycle, so I want to help prove them wrong. Hopefully I don't have an idiot doctor and that won't be a problem. 

I totally fell asleep before temping when my alarm went off this morning! I was ridiculously tired after my 12 hour work day yesterday (2 long rehearsals and a performance, very exhausting!!) so I guess my body wasn't going to let me miss a second of sleep. Oh well, not like the chart matters a whole lot at this point after O anyway. I've seen so many BFP charts on FF where they had totally wonky temps, and then O charts where they had nice rises (like mine last cycle), so I don't trust post-O temps a whole lot. Part of the problem is probably user-error. Temping at different times, wearing more clothes, less sleep, whatever. I'm sure the actual BBT is more accurate but there's only so much we can control to get that actual BBT.


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing- I admire your strength but i for sure would have gotten an frer by now. When is AF due?

Megan- my doctor went off of known ovulation date because she said that conception occurs within a day of ovulation. If she used my lmp I would have been due around the 10th, but since I ovulate so late, it bumped my due date up to the 16th.

Aidensmommy - I would of course take a baby whenever it was chosen for me, but I wouldn't want a Christmas baby because of all the holidays right around there.

So now that I'm a bit more coherent, I can tell you about the surgery. I was under for over 3 hours while they did all the stuff they wanted to do. They found some scar tissue round my ovary that they removed, and a few adhesions in my abdominal cavity. They then checked my tubes and they looked great. No damage and the day pushed through so easy. Inside my uterus, they found a small polyp that they sent off to the lab for diagnosis. They also found a very large (taking up most of my uterus) septum that they removed. The doctor said she couldn't believe how big it was but of all the possible problems, this was the easiest to treat. She's is almost guaranteeing that that was our issue. The balloon itself is very uncomfortable and causing cramps about a thousand times worse than period cramps. It will come out in 3 weeks when I meet with the re to discuss our next options. We won't be able to try again for 3 months. Which puts it into August.


----------



## sunshine85

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sunshine, I think that's a very good idea!  it took me 6 months until I started temping but im happy I did because I suspected O to happen around CD14 but for me I quickly found it was more like CD9-12 (besides this cycle bcuz I started vitex and I LOVE it!!) anyways, so for me it was a good choice to take up temping but I know dh and I wouldn't be able to keep up a steady every other day bding schedule. We would both be tired and probably miss the most important nights with my luck lol. Did u just come off ur BC again?


No haven't taken the BC in a very long time. We were just using condoms and stopped using them last cycle. My period ended yesterday but was unable to friggin babydance and I leave to go housesit about 45 min out of town for four days starting today. I am praying that A. DH comes visits me after work and we can get some bd in or B. I will be safe for these four days without bd and hopefully still catch the egg. Ahhhhhh idk


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Aidensmommy, mine would be Dec 29 too! That is, if the doctors listen to me when I show them my chart with the evidence that I ovulated on CD13. I'm gonna be pissed if they insist on going by my LMP, simply on principle. I took the time to figure it out, and I hate when they think everyone has a perfect 28 day, o on CD 14 cycle, so I want to help prove them wrong. Hopefully I don't have an idiot doctor and that won't be a problem.
> 
> I totally fell asleep before temping when my alarm went off this morning! I was ridiculously tired after my 12 hour work day yesterday (2 long rehearsals and a performance, very exhausting!!) so I guess my body wasn't going to let me miss a second of sleep. Oh well, not like the chart matters a whole lot at this point after O anyway. I've seen so many BFP charts on FF where they had totally wonky temps, and then O charts where they had nice rises (like mine last cycle), so I don't trust post-O temps a whole lot. Part of the problem is probably user-error. Temping at different times, wearing more clothes, less sleep, whatever. I'm sure the actual BBT is more accurate but there's only so much we can control to get that actual BBT.

Yeah, post O temps came be so deceiving!!!!! FX that you get your BFP this month :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Wishing- I admire your strength but i for sure would have gotten an frer by now. When is AF due?
> 
> Megan- my doctor went off of known ovulation date because she said that conception occurs within a day of ovulation. If she used my lmp I would have been due around the 10th, but since I ovulate so late, it bumped my due date up to the 16th.
> 
> Aidensmommy - I would of course take a baby whenever it was chosen for me, but I wouldn't want a Christmas baby because of all the holidays right around there.
> 
> So now that I'm a bit more coherent, I can tell you about the surgery. I was under for over 3 hours while they did all the stuff they wanted to do. They found some scar tissue round my ovary that they removed, and a few adhesions in my abdominal cavity. They then checked my tubes and they looked great. No damage and the day pushed through so easy. Inside my uterus, they found a small polyp that they sent off to the lab for diagnosis. They also found a very large (taking up most of my uterus) septum that they removed. The doctor said she couldn't believe how big it was but of all the possible problems, this was the easiest to treat. She's is almost guaranteeing that that was our issue. The balloon itself is very uncomfortable and causing cramps about a thousand times worse than period cramps. It will come out in 3 weeks when I meet with the re to discuss our next options. We won't be able to try again for 3 months. Which puts it into August.

Wow! I hope that the issues they resolved give you a great chance of a sticky BFP! I'm sorry you have to wait until August but I bet you will get our BFP in no time after that! I hope the cramps ease up soon for you, I can't even imagine the pain you must be going through. 

Well, I'm not sure how long my LP should be, so I'm going to go with 14 days and say AF should be here Tuesday. I don't plan on testing again until Wednesday now as I believe I have just had an unfortunate case of Evaps this month.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, that is so crazy! I'm happy they were able to remove it and that its an easy thing to take care of though. I bet ull conceive in no time after this, especially since they are pretty certain that was the issue this whole time. And its still music to my ears to hear ur tubes are good! I was praying like crazy about that for u! I hope the balloon becomes less noticeable after a few days. 3 wks of discomfort like that is alot :-\. Good thing u took some time off from work! 
And I know what u mean about a holiday baby...ive always said I wouldn't want a Christmas baby cuz of presents n stuff lol but when dh and I started actively trying, I decided whatever DD I could get, id be more then happy to take! Lol 
Feel better hun! I'm still praying for you <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing I still have hope for u. We are just finding out what ur true post O temps are abouts but ur chart really has me convinced..it hasn't gone down at all without coming right back up plus those tests were 100% believable. Actually I tested this a.m just for fun lol and I myself got an evap and it was grey, not pink. I still have very high hopes for u this cycle! Ive been seriously telling EVERYONE a lil about u and how excited I am lol. Idk why I feel so strongly about this! Even without ur nice temps, id still have a good feeling for u  I hope on Tuesday u get a nice dark bfp so I can say "told u so!" hehe


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ur charts triphasic too I believe. It looks it to me anyways. FX sooo tight! Your very hopeful cycle has been giving me something to be excited about everyday. Dh says it sounds weird cuz instead of getting my hopes up and excited about me, alls ive been talking about is you using a frer the past couple days! Lol. I come on every 20mins to see if u have  I'm so horrible about POAS!!
But I can be patient and wait if I must  ill be looking forward to Tuesday!

I just realized Tuesday is actually the day ill be using my first frer. (itll prob still b too early but i always try lol. Hope its a very lucky day!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! You crack me up :) we are going out soon, may stop and get a box of FRER just in case ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

THANK YOU! plz do! :-D lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mega, what channel are u usually on? And when? I wake up at 6a.m and always try to figure it out but haven't been able to yet. Is fox and friends the show its usually on? And I know what u mean, some docs will listen to u about ur O date and others wont. Just find the right one for u. If the doc wont listen to u about your O date even when u have a chart sitting right in front of him/her, id find a diff one. If they don't listen about something so little, what else will they not listen about..? You know? I went through 3 OB's when I was pregnant with aiden and then I got to the 4th one (all in the same office) and I knew she was definitely the one I wanted to stick with.  good luck! I hope we see ALOT of BFP's this time around! You'll get ur sticky bean! FX u get ur Christmas baby!


----------



## stickyegg

Jreep hope ur ok 

Wishing fx they ain evaps everyone else testin fx bfps xx


----------



## confuzion

jrepp - sounds like mostly good news! Sorry you have to wait until August, but from the sounds of it, the surgery was very much necessary. Hope it's all easy from here!

CD1 for me today!

wishing - I'm still holding out tons of hope for you. Off to your journal now.


----------



## MarieMo7

Megamegan said:


> Aidensmommy, mine would be Dec 29 too! That is, if the doctors listen to me when I show them my chart with the evidence that I ovulated on CD13. I'm gonna be pissed if they insist on going by my LMP, simply on principle. I took the time to figure it out, and I hate when they think everyone has a perfect 28 day, o on CD 14 cycle, so I want to help prove them wrong. Hopefully I don't have an idiot doctor and that won't be a problem.

By LMP my EDD is Nov 19. I ovulated on cd17-18 and based on that my EDD would be Nov 22. I had my 8 week scan yesterday and measured 8+1 - LMP was 8 + 2, ovulation was 7+6! So they kept my EDD the same, Nov 19. Apparently studies show that earlier implantation can lead to a more advanced fetal age (usually by 1-2 days on average) and I'm sure I implanted relatively early, so maybe that made up the difference?

Oh, and I asked the u/s tech to check what side I ovulated on, and she confirmed it was my left - that's where I felt my ovulation cramps! Yessss! I was giddy to be correct, lol!


----------



## Megamegan

Awesome, I would be giddy too  It's so nice to hear from you MarieMo :)

Aidensmommy- I'm actually not on TV regularly, it just happened that I was on twice in a couple weeks. Usually I'd say it's about once every 6 months. I'll let you know if I expect to be on again :)

Got super nauseous today. Probably just because I waited too long to eat lunch. *nothing is a symptom. nothing is a symptom.* that is my mantra. Lol.


----------



## Megamegan

I'm still SO NAUSEOUS. I just read that progesterone peaks at around 7 dpo, and I'm 6 dpo, so I am attributing it to that for now. But it still gives me hope!!! I can't help myself.


----------



## stickyegg

I got like cramps ?? Achey ones? Are they normal


----------



## Wishing1010

BFN on FRER ladies. I definitely think I'm out.


----------



## stickyegg

Wishing1010 said:


> BFN on FRER ladies. I definitely think I'm out.

:( when r u due af xx


----------



## Wishing1010

I think Tuesday


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> BFN on FRER ladies. I definitely think I'm out.

idk I wont be convinced til AF shows. Alot of women cant get positives until at least 12dpo. That's a proven statistic and even w frer there's only a 58% chance of a positive at the point. I still have faith. If not, next month will be the golden egg!!  but I still think u have a good shot  FX!!


----------



## stickyegg

Wishing1010 said:


> I think Tuesday

Still early x


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks ladies, but I'm just ready to move on now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

At least u now know u will have a good O and I bet it'll happen in no time if you end up being right about this month. I'm still very excited for what the future holds for u after all this time! Ive have the best feeling since u started clomid and if this isn't ur cycle, ur body probably just needed to get used to it and plus it was ur first really good O from the looks of it in a very long time! Did u already call in for a new script just incase?


----------



## Wishing1010

I will call the day my cycle starts :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I will call the day my cycle starts :)

oh ok I didnt know if u had to have it set up ahead of time. I was guna say, don't pay for them til ur cycle starts! U never know what could happen!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I will call the day my cycle starts :)
> 
> oh ok I didnt know if u had to have it set up ahead of time. I was guna say, don't pay for them til ur cycle starts! U never know what could happen!Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't start taking them until cd3 so I have time. If, for some reason, I have started by Friday, I will call Friday and get some in the works just in case :)

Just sucks my hopes were up.


----------



## Jrepp

Ripped a cut open jerking in my sleep. Does anyone else do that?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Ripped a cut open jerking in my sleep. Does anyone else do that?

Omg! I didn't do that after my surgery...I mainly slept on my back surrounded by pillows to warn myself to not turn over. I'm a stomach sleeper so it was not fun!
:( I would bandage it up ASAP, maybe call the doctor (or answering service) and see if they need you to do anything. It's a small wound correct? About an inch or so? Have you tried taking something to help you sleep harder and maybe you won't move?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I actually did the same thing after my big surgery 3yrs ago but thankfully I was still in the hospital cuz they fixd it right up. I had about 40 stitches/staples all the way across my lower abdomen and I ripped a few of them. Is it bad?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I actually feel like I MIGHT get lucky this cycle. Ive just had a completely different pinching feeling then usual and it actually started more towards my tube area and now is in my uterus and in one spot only. Maybe its implantation...idk. Its right timing for it to possibly start so we'll see. I didn't want to say I actually have some hope because of this because I was worries of jinxing myself lol but I had to just say it. Plus it'll help for my records to know what day and incase I think I feel "something new" next cycle but this is really ALOT different than usual. I keep tellin dh it may just be sore from the hsg still but he keeps thinking its an eggy settling lol. Ive said "ouch" out loud like 20 times today. It didn't really hurt bad but it was just kinda like a shock because it comes and goes so quickly and feels sharp. I will be AMAZED if this amounts to something! FX sooo tight!!


----------



## Jrepp

I am sleeping on my back, but I jerk (almost looks like a seizure but I'm not having a seizure) almost everytime I fall asleep. I have a non stick gauze pad on each of the cuts. They are about an inch and a half each, glued shut.


----------



## missink2014

Just thought id let all you ladies know I started to MC thos morning . Hprrible its had to happen especially as oh away im so sad.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Missink. Feel free to email me if you have concerns/ questions/ venting. I've been there three times and I now how bad it sucks


----------



## Megamegan

I'm so sorry Missink :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

missink2014 said:


> Just thought id let all you ladies know I started to MC thos morning . Hprrible its had to happen especially as oh away im so sad.

:hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

This is definitely gray, right? What a mean little test you are, Wondfo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm I think it's grey but not sure!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> This is definitely gray, right? What a mean little test you are, Wondfo.

it looks like the evap I got yest! They are mean!! I wont believe ANY brand (no matter how good it is) until I can see a clear line, it can be light but I have to be able to see it (color too of course) without having to move it around in the light lol...thats when I will believe a test after 11 months lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I like how ur temp just stayed the same today and nice and high. Are u waiting until Tuesday to try testing again?


----------



## Wishing1010

I tested this morning, didn't see anything on FRER but got 4 tests like this:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps47484f83.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

And here's the FRER 
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps89fb9c67.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Just wanna join you ladies. im currently on CD30 1 day late, tested with CBD this morning and got a NOT PREGNANT. I'm devastated since i thought it will give you an accurate answer a day of missed period. But as long as the :witch: stays away i think i'm still in.

what's weird is that i keep on having EWCM with brown spot (as small as the pencil lead) for 5days now almost always at the same time between 5-8pm and it shows up once i feel some dull cramps. i usually spot a day before af and then it becomes heavy. This one is so different and i dont have any AF symptoms yet but my legs feels very weak and having a headache on and off and when i do i feel like puking... :(


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Just wanna join you ladies. im currently on CD30 1 day late, tested with CBD this morning and got a NOT PREGNANT. I'm devastated since i thought it will give you an accurate answer a day of missed period. But as long as the :witch: stays away i think i'm still in.
> 
> what's weird is that i keep on having EWCM with brown spot (as small as the pencil lead) for 5days now almost always at the same time between 5-8pm and it shows up once i feel some dull cramps. i usually spot a day before af and then it becomes heavy. This one is so different and i dont have any AF symptoms yet but my legs feels very weak and having a headache on and off and when i do i feel like puking... :(

FX for you!!! I hope these are all good signs and you get your BFP very soon!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just wanna join you ladies. im currently on CD30 1 day late, tested with CBD this morning and got a NOT PREGNANT. I'm devastated since i thought it will give you an accurate answer a day of missed period. But as long as the :witch: stays away i think i'm still in.
> 
> what's weird is that i keep on having EWCM with brown spot (as small as the pencil lead) for 5days now almost always at the same time between 5-8pm and it shows up once i feel some dull cramps. i usually spot a day before af and then it becomes heavy. This one is so different and i dont have any AF symptoms yet but my legs feels very weak and having a headache on and off and when i do i feel like puking... :(
> 
> FX for you!!! I hope these are all good signs and you get your BFP very soon!!Click to expand...

Thank you wishing..... I don't know when i will test again. I read somewhere that some girls tested 3-5days after the spotting stopped before they got their :bfp: I'm sure by that time af might arrive if shes really coming and just gearing up on showing hi better she isn't. 

TWW is killing me already and all i got was :bfn: !!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Good luck mdscpa :) Did you try a regular 2-line pink dye test yet? These typically show positive before a digital.

Wishing- yep, those are definite lines on the ICs. Did the photo require any tweaking?

Just got back from acupuncture, and she said sometimes she can tell if someone is pregnant... she said she might feel a little "slippery" in the pulse but that since she's looking for it, it might be in her head. Slippery=pregnant. So, inconclusive, I guess a "safe" answer for her to tell me, lol. So really it tells me nothing. She did all the things that are safe for pregnancy just in case. It was a great session. I felt so amazing, and now I'm nauseous. This is day 2 of nausea. I don't think the acupuncture caused it because I got it yesterday too. Probably evil progesterone.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Good luck mdscpa :) Did you try a regular 2-line pink dye test yet? These typically show positive before a digital.
> 
> Wishing- yep, those are definite lines on the ICs. Did the photo require any tweaking?
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture, and she said sometimes she can tell if someone is pregnant... she said she might feel a little "slippery" in the pulse but that since she's looking for it, it might be in her head. Slippery=pregnant. So, inconclusive, I guess a "safe" answer for her to tell me, lol. So really it tells me nothing. She did all the things that are safe for pregnancy just in case. It was a great session. I felt so amazing, and now I'm nauseous. This is day 2 of nausea. I don't think the acupuncture caused it because I got it yesterday too. Probably evil progesterone.


Haven't yet. I still have 2 CBD leftover won't try using them until i got an answer from other hpt. I ordered frer online but won't be here until 3-7 days or so. Im thinking of buying some 2-line pink dye here maybe after 3 days if af is a no show.

:baby: :dust: to you and everyone TTC.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> And here's the FRER
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps89fb9c67.jpg

idk maybe I just have line eye but I can actually see a very thin line on frer and that's how frer lines usually start. Dont take my word for it yet, I dont have the best eyes lol but I swear I see a skinny light light line. And I def see the wondfos and again, I didn't even need to scroll in to see some pink. FX! Hopefully ur just someone who takes a few extra days to have it show in ur urine. Just everything has been looking so good for u this entire cycle. Ill be really bummed right there with you if some how AF shows for u :af: 
can clomid make the process of it getting to ur urine slower? Lol prob not but figured id ask cuz u never know! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mega ur symptoms sound promising also! FX!! 

Ive been feeling weird pinches like crazy on and off. They don't hurt still but are very noticeable and at times it feels "sharper" and kinda scares me so I go "ouch" n everyone looks at me lol. And today my bbs started getting a burning sensation...nothing like the cystic breasts I usually have but just burning and tingling and ive been pretty tired all a.m but that may just be the rainy day here. Other than that, so far, I feel pretty good. I actually have that pinching sensation in my uterus area as I'm typing this. I hope it amounts to something! I actually haven't had sore bbs all cycle. I had sore nips the day of O and maybe the day after but it went away and my bbs didn't hurt until today. Normally I dont get bb pain any later then 3-4dpo but it seems to usually happen RIGHT AFTER ovulation so we'll see if that's actually an early pregnancy symptom this cycle . I'm trying to be very hopeful for my last cycle before starting the enzymes  dh keeps making comments too about it happening. I just keep saying "we'll see". I hope he's right! He hardly ever makes comments about it during the tww...fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Just wanna join you ladies. im currently on CD30 1 day late, tested with CBD this morning and got a NOT PREGNANT. I'm devastated since i thought it will give you an accurate answer a day of missed period. But as long as the :witch: stays away i think i'm still in.
> 
> what's weird is that i keep on having EWCM with brown spot (as small as the pencil lead) for 5days now almost always at the same time between 5-8pm and it shows up once i feel some dull cramps. i usually spot a day before af and then it becomes heavy. This one is so different and i dont have any AF symptoms yet but my legs feels very weak and having a headache on and off and when i do i feel like puking... :(

I just saw u are on fertilaid for the first month and this can actually cause spotting and late AF. ive seen many women have this after starting it or maybe it was a late O because of it (making it so AF is due later) and possibly ur just testing too early still. My fingers are crossed for u! Def check out fertilaid and spotting on google and ull see the threads where women talk about spotting after starting it. I'm worried about this with the vitex I just started this cycle as well. Do u chart ur temps? Like do u have confirmed O or just going by signs and a prediction calendar?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just wanna join you ladies. im currently on CD30 1 day late, tested with CBD this morning and got a NOT PREGNANT. I'm devastated since i thought it will give you an accurate answer a day of missed period. But as long as the :witch: stays away i think i'm still in.
> 
> what's weird is that i keep on having EWCM with brown spot (as small as the pencil lead) for 5days now almost always at the same time between 5-8pm and it shows up once i feel some dull cramps. i usually spot a day before af and then it becomes heavy. This one is so different and i dont have any AF symptoms yet but my legs feels very weak and having a headache on and off and when i do i feel like puking... :(
> 
> I just saw u are on fertilaid for the first month and this can actually cause spotting and late AF. ive seen many women have this after starting it or maybe it was a late O because of it (making it so AF is due later) and possibly ur just testing too early still. My fingers are crossed for u! Def check out fertilaid and spotting on google and ull see the threads where women talk about spotting after starting it. I'm worried about this with the vitex I just started this cycle as well. Do u chart ur temps? Like do u have confirmed O or just going by signs and a prediction calendar?Click to expand...

I don't temp yet but will do next cycle if af do arrive. I used OPK and got smiley on CD 13. I used saliva scope as well and CD14 when i got full ferning and ewcm. My last 5 cycles were 23/28/21/27/21, thats when we decided to use those medicines so we suspect this cycle would be 27/28 but i'm already late for that CDs just 1 day though. Although we are trying to figure out maybe fertilaid has something to do with my spotting and late af. i stopped taking them 10days or so ago just in case we conceived 5 days later brown spot with EWCM started to show. Im usually dry a week before Af but with this cycle my ewcm sometimes creamy cm continued.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just wanna join you ladies. im currently on CD30 1 day late, tested with CBD this morning and got a NOT PREGNANT. I'm devastated since i thought it will give you an accurate answer a day of missed period. But as long as the :witch: stays away i think i'm still in.
> 
> what's weird is that i keep on having EWCM with brown spot (as small as the pencil lead) for 5days now almost always at the same time between 5-8pm and it shows up once i feel some dull cramps. i usually spot a day before af and then it becomes heavy. This one is so different and i dont have any AF symptoms yet but my legs feels very weak and having a headache on and off and when i do i feel like puking... :(
> 
> I just saw u are on fertilaid for the first month and this can actually cause spotting and late AF. ive seen many women have this after starting it or maybe it was a late O because of it (making it so AF is due later) and possibly ur just testing too early still. My fingers are crossed for u! Def check out fertilaid and spotting on google and ull see the threads where women talk about spotting after starting it. I'm worried about this with the vitex I just started this cycle as well. Do u chart ur temps? Like do u have confirmed O or just going by signs and a prediction calendar?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't temp yet but will do next cycle if af do arrive. I used OPK and got smiley on CD 13. I used saliva scope as well and CD14 when i got full ferning and ewcm. My last 5 cycles were 23/28/21/27/21, thats when we decided to use those medicines so we suspect this cycle would be 27/28 but i'm already late for that CDs just 1 day though. Although we are trying to figure out maybe fertilaid has something to do with my spotting and late af.Click to expand...

even if it does have something to do with it, id still give it a try for another 2 cycles along with temping because alot of these meds (fertilaid, vitex, etc.) can take 3 months to really regulate ur body so that may be part of what's going on. I hope its implantation bleeding for u tho! Its def possible. And if u can get any first response tests (pink line ones) that may show an answer earlier because for women (like me), it takes a few extra days for a digitals to show up. It all depends on the person tho (like everything else while ttc!) lol it all has to be so confusing! The tww can be horrible! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just wanna join you ladies. im currently on CD30 1 day late, tested with CBD this morning and got a NOT PREGNANT. I'm devastated since i thought it will give you an accurate answer a day of missed period. But as long as the :witch: stays away i think i'm still in.
> 
> what's weird is that i keep on having EWCM with brown spot (as small as the pencil lead) for 5days now almost always at the same time between 5-8pm and it shows up once i feel some dull cramps. i usually spot a day before af and then it becomes heavy. This one is so different and i dont have any AF symptoms yet but my legs feels very weak and having a headache on and off and when i do i feel like puking... :(
> 
> I just saw u are on fertilaid for the first month and this can actually cause spotting and late AF. ive seen many women have this after starting it or maybe it was a late O because of it (making it so AF is due later) and possibly ur just testing too early still. My fingers are crossed for u! Def check out fertilaid and spotting on google and ull see the threads where women talk about spotting after starting it. I'm worried about this with the vitex I just started this cycle as well. Do u chart ur temps? Like do u have confirmed O or just going by signs and a prediction calendar?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't temp yet but will do next cycle if af do arrive. I used OPK and got smiley on CD 13. I used saliva scope as well and CD14 when i got full ferning and ewcm. My last 5 cycles were 23/28/21/27/21, thats when we decided to use those medicines so we suspect this cycle would be 27/28 but i'm already late for that CDs just 1 day though. Although we are trying to figure out maybe fertilaid has something to do with my spotting and late af.Click to expand...
> 
> even if it does have something to do with it, id still give it a try for another 2 cycles along with temping because alot of these meds (fertilaid, vitex, etc.) can take 3 months to really regulate ur body so that may be part of what's going on. I hope its implantation bleeding for u tho! Its def possible. And if u can get any first response tests (pink line ones) that may show an answer earlier because for women (like me), it takes a few extra days for a digitals to show up. It all depends on the person tho (like everything else while ttc!) lol it all has to be so confusing! The tww can be horrible! Good luck and keep us posted!Click to expand...


Me and DH don't expect those meds will take effect asap but we'll be happy if it does, who wouldn't!!!! Lol

Will try to test maybe after 3-4 more days and keep you all posted. After all, it's good to have some TTC buddies and share everything....


----------



## mdscpa

@aidensmommy1, how many days late were you before you got your :bfp: on digi?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> @aidensmommy1, how many days late were you before you got your :bfp: on digi?

it was 7yrs ago about when I got a bfp on a digi so I cant remember 100% but it was about 4 days after I got a positive on frer but I implanted very early. I had a positive by 7-8dpo.

And yes it def would be nice to have the meds work right away! The vitex actually started working for me within 10days or so because I'm taking it to balance hormones and this month I oed CD15 when I never have oed past CD12 since ttc that I'm aware of and I usually have cystic breasts immediately after O and I don't at all this cycle and almost all normal pms symptoms are gone but I'm having a pinching feeling/burning sensation in lower belly and today I started to get a burning sensation in bbs (diff feeling than cystic breasts, by far!) and some cramping but other then that I feel pretty good. Oh and I get a lower back ache at times as well but normally my bbs are killing me and ill have bad headaches and AF type cramps and all sorts of stuff going on and so far so good  so the fertilaid def can work right away to I'm sure! 

Also, I think u will be so happy u started temping when u do (if ur bfp doesn't come now, FX it does!) but yea if u have to temping will let u know when u O after u O so ull still need opks but it'll confirm it that way you'll know for sure when about AF is due and if u go to fertilityfriend.com u can sign up for free and just enter ur temp every a.m and fertility friend will just do everything for u and it'll go by ur temp, opks, and ur CM to predict ur O date and u'll want to make sure u BD a for the few days before the rise or at least every other day before and after for safe measures (that's what I read for better chances anyways). Its a really handy app. It usually takes 2 or more cycles to really see what YOUR 'normal' O date is but hopefully ull get lucky alot quicker!  

Ps. Sry if u knew all this, inwasnt sure how long uve been actively trying for so I was rambling  :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, this is by far the easiest tww ive ever had. Between my high hopes for wishing & all u other girls with AWESOME signs and me just relaxing and hoping for the best and being more "patient" is helping time go by so much faster and better. This is the most stress free tww I have ever ever had! Normally I would have already tested with 6 .79cent tests by now (lol) but ive only used one and that was just to see if id get an evap to compare to wishings lol. I'm proud of myself. And I haven't been really symptom spotting but just the sharp pinching/burning sensation in my uterus and in my bbs and pelvic pain/pressure are sticking out to me without looking for it but other then that im feeling great, both emotionally and physically, a lil tired but over all pretty good  I think its because I was told my odds are down ALOT with my blocked tube so now ill just be waiting to see when my miracle is going to happen every month  I know it'll happen one day! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Holy.moly! A little tmi here but I just checked my CP and its very high soft and closed and I have TONS of creamy cm, like more then ever ever ever and this may sound gross but I could actually smell it a little but it wasn't a bad smell, it was kinda sweet lol (I prob sound like a weirdo but I was actually trying to smell it, I just could). Idk I'm actually getting more hopeful today because of all this. And I'm going to make my own temp prediction...i predict it'll be 98.1 or higher lol. That's prob easy to predict but it'll make me happy if it goes up a little higher then it was before my little drop today. I got so excited when I saw my cm and just had to share with some people who understand my excitement! Lol I'm still in a good mind frame though so if it doesn't happen this month, I wont be all let down, ill just start the enzymes and I bet ill concieve before the two yr mark and dh and I are both completely ok with waiting 1-3mor years for it to happen if we have to. Of course we want it asap but have both accepted the fact that it might not be so easy but I'm def having some good unusual signs to at least keep me hopeful  and this a.m my CM was still creamy but a little watery too so maybe I'm having a implantation dip today  we'll see. May just be a random second estorgen surge but looking back at my charts, I never usually have a dip any earlier than 8-9dpo but I'm also on my first cycle of vitex so I've been keeping that fact in mind as well. I'm going to use a frer in 2 days to see if anything shows up yet  FX for a miracle! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> AFM, this is by far the easiest tww ive ever had. Between my high hopes for wishing & all u other girls with AWESOME signs and me just relaxing and hoping for the best and being more "patient" is helping time go by so much faster and better. This is the most stress free tww I have ever ever had! Normally I would have already tested with 6 .79cent tests by now (lol) but ive only used one and that was just to see if id get an evap to compare to wishings lol. I'm proud of myself. And I haven't been really symptom spotting but just the sharp pinching/burning sensation in my uterus and in my bbs and pelvic pain/pressure are sticking out to me without looking for it but other then that im feeling great, both emotionally and physically, a lil tired but over all pretty good  I think its because I was told my odds are down ALOT with my blocked tube so now ill just be waiting to see when my miracle is going to happen every month  I know it'll happen one day! <3

We all try to have a stress free tww and with you ladies it really helps. I too stop symptom spotting after 5 failed cycles ttc#1. But there are things that is so obvious u just can't ignore esp. when it's not your usual PMS. I too have a burning sensation in my boobs and that pinching pain in my uterus makes me "ouch" every time. And this one today is more different few days ago where it felt someone is tearing it but today it was like pinched the muscle not just the skin pinching thing if you know what i mean. Oh and having cramps on my left side which i dont have for a long time at the same time in my right. It just happened this cycle cramping on both sides maybe due to meds i took. 

:baby: :dust: to everyone


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, this is by far the easiest tww ive ever had. Between my high hopes for wishing & all u other girls with AWESOME signs and me just relaxing and hoping for the best and being more "patient" is helping time go by so much faster and better. This is the most stress free tww I have ever ever had! Normally I would have already tested with 6 .79cent tests by now (lol) but ive only used one and that was just to see if id get an evap to compare to wishings lol. I'm proud of myself. And I haven't been really symptom spotting but just the sharp pinching/burning sensation in my uterus and in my bbs and pelvic pain/pressure are sticking out to me without looking for it but other then that im feeling great, both emotionally and physically, a lil tired but over all pretty good  I think its because I was told my odds are down ALOT with my blocked tube so now ill just be waiting to see when my miracle is going to happen every month  I know it'll happen one day! <3
> 
> We all try to have a stress free tww and with you ladies it really helps. I too stop symptom spotting after 5 failed cycles ttc#1. But there are things that is so obvious u just can't ignore esp. when it's not your usual PMS. I too have a burning sensation in my boobs and that pinching pain in my uterus makes me "ouch" every time. And this one today is more different few days ago where it felt someone is tearing it but today it was like pinched the muscle not just the skin pinching thing if you know what i mean. Oh and having cramps on my left side which i dont have for a long time at the same time in my right. It just happened this cycle cramping on both sides maybe due to meds i took.
> 
> :baby: :dust: to everyoneClick to expand...

FX for u! If I wasn't just diagnosed with my only tube being blocked on CD 8 of this cycle, id most definitely be going crazy with the symptom spotting still but now I just feel like i need to just be more patient and ill get my miracle at some point and am willing to just keep trying until it happens  That's just how I feel for ME because of my condition. Its def different for everyone  ive def had those symptoms this cycle that I just can't ignore, that would just be the best blessing in the world if it was able to happen now! I was telling everyone about 10pgs back that I'm going to be starting enzymes which have actually been proven to unblock women's tubes from scar tissue damage and that's what I have (unless the dye happened to some how push through after the xray pics were taken, or a spasm FX!) anyways, ive read it taking anywhere from 2 months to a year to work so I plan to get a repeat dye test done about 4 months after I start the enzymes and hopefully it'll thin out and make it so the dye can push through any remaining blockage next time. It pushed through the first part of my tube but not the end near my ovary :-\ I still have tons of faith though  dh and I had our tears but we ended up being able to deal with the news ALOT better then I thought I would anyways. Sry I ramble on alot lol. Wanted to share a little about myself since ur new  Anyways, FX this is a good month for you!!


----------



## Jrepp

I am so lost right now. Hi to anyone new, I will try to catch up in a day or two....or whenever I'm feeling better. I went to the bathroom earlier and realized the balloon had slipped down substantially. I did my best to push it back in, but it hurt so bad. Plus I started puking from the pain. Apparently I ask my husband for more pain meds every hour or so.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I am so lost right now. Hi to anyone new, I will try to catch up in a day or two....or whenever I'm feeling better. I went to the bathroom earlier and realized the balloon had slipped down substantially. I did my best to push it back in, but it hurt so bad. Plus I started puking from the pain. Apparently I ask my husband for more pain meds every hour or so.

I really think you need to call your doc.


----------



## cutieq

Could you put me down for the 21st?

Poas on the 18th but AF isn't due until the 21st so that's my official test date!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I too think u should call ur doc. I now know exactly what the balloon is that ur talking about. They used one in my hsg to hold my uterus in place, if its the same thing it is very uncomfortable and if its about to fall out or is falling out u should def let ur doc know. I'm praying for u! I hope u just get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Could you put me down for the 21st?
> 
> Poas on the 18th but AF isn't due until the 21st so that's my official test date!

Added! FX!!


----------



## Wishing1010

And, Aidensmommy, I hope this month is a big surprise for you!!!! I think the Vitex is working wonders for you :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'll call tomorrow since they are closed on the weekend, but they told me if it slips to just push it back in. I know I'm going to be in pain, they took a lot of stuff out and moved a lot of stuff around.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I'll call tomorrow since they are closed on the weekend, but they told me if it slips to just push it back in. I know I'm going to be in pain, they took a lot of stuff out and moved a lot of stuff around.

And that does make sense, but it doesn't hurt to tell them how much pain you are in, and that you busted open an incision, etc.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, please update when u talk to the docs and let us know what they say. I'm sure ur okay but maybe its.something they can fix or give u more tips on how to keep it from happening and stuff like that. Ugh, ill be thinking of u hun.

Wishing, I know I def think the vitex is awesome and I hope for a miracle too!  I can't wait to see if my chart goes up high tomorrow or what. FX its goes up and stays up! And I hope urs is still in the same range as today & yest or even as the day before. FX!


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls, 
just stopping by to say hello... nothing new here. AF is still in full force;(


----------



## Wishing1010

iBeach said:


> Hello girls,
> just stopping by to say hello... nothing new here. AF is still in full force;(

:hugs: I'm sorry ibeach. Stupid witch!!

My temp dropped this morning, I fully expect AF to be here tomorrow now. :(


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss missink xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe wishing ur charts gone :-( I was like "no!" when I saw it. Your taking a break? Are u still going to take the clomid and "kind of try" or r u completely just stopping for a bit? Its def understandable to take a break and everything but I just dont want to see u give up.after how well the clomid worked for ur body...if ur dip wasn't just a late implantation dip and ur right about AF coming, I feel like your body just needs/needed to get used to the clomid (like most meds). Either way, I will be here for u and I'm sorry about ur temp drop:-( but u ALWAYS tell me, its not over til the witch shows! Good luck hunny <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks :) We decided to focus on having fun and not worry about TTC. No meds, just will see what happens. We are always up for adoption in a couple years too. :) I was sad but I feel happy that I can go do some things I've been wanting to do.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh IC. Well I guess this cycle is the perfect cycle as my last before I start NTNP. Are u still going to be coming on here? (I hope!) I feel sad :-( idk why lol. I'm going to miss u if u aren't on here. Your usually the only one on to talk to at 6a.m lol :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

And did u test today wishing? Ive seen a tons of charts just this a.m where women got a huge dip at 11-13dpo and were able to get their BFP that day. I'm not trying to get ur hopes up, jw if u tested


----------



## Wishing1010

I put my chart in my sig for you :) it's too big of a drop in my opinion.


----------



## Wishing1010

And I'm out of tests thank goodness so I'm not going to worry about it any longer


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> And I'm out of tests thank goodness so I'm not going to worry about it any longer

oh wow ur chart has dropped WAAYY less then I was expecting! Its still up nice and high! Mone hasn't even made it to 98degrees yet and I'm 7dpo! Lol its normally at 98.2-98.5 by today! Maybe that's a good thing since its diff from ALL the other cycles but who knows! I still have hope for you and am praying extra hard u get that bfp! It makes me sad to hear u say ur not going to keep trying the clomid and all that cuz even without falling preggers the first cycle, it has clearly made a good diff in ur cycles! And plus ive just never heard u talk about needing a break before so for u to say that u must be really stressed or down or both and that's what really makes me sad. Uve always been my rock on here because u have already stayed strong for SOOO long and always remained positive and I never understood how u did it all this time! Lol but that alone shows u def deserve a break. I just really really really have the best feeling about clomid for u. Even tho ur taking a break next cycle (if ur bfp doesn't sneak up on u!), will u be starting clomid again in the future?


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, work has been crazy, and the stress of that alone makes TTC a nightmare. I also don't want to get a BFP and then be super stressed all day everyday. Not good for a LO. I'm hoping for a 3 month break, then see how things are then. I go back to doc for check up in June/July so maybe I will ask him for another prescription then. DH and I have had a rough month due to having to force this issue of BD and it's not fair on either one of us to not be able to enjoy BD. It has been a long road but I can't have my marriage be rocky and TTC at the same time. He needs a break and wants us to enjoy life as TTC has been the most important part of our lives for several years now. I promise to still be on here with you ladies, I just won't be temping, doing OPK's, Etc. Only plan to continue my vitamins.

I see this drop as the start of a larger drop.


----------



## MarieMo7

Wishing, I think a 3-month break is perfectly reasonable. You're both still young, 3 months isn't the end of the world. You can enjoy each other and get back to a good, calm place. Best of luck to you and :hugs:!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Well, work has been crazy, and the stress of that alone makes TTC a nightmare. I also don't want to get a BFP and then be super stressed all day everyday. Not good for a LO. I'm hoping for a 3 month break, then see how things are then. I go back to doc for check up in June/July so maybe I will ask him for another prescription then. DH and I have had a rough month due to having to force this issue of BD and it's not fair on either one of us to not be able to enjoy BD. It has been a long road but I can't have my marriage be rocky and TTC at the same time. He needs a break and wants us to enjoy life as TTC has been the most important part of our lives for several years now. I promise to still be on here with you ladies, I just won't be temping, doing OPK's, Etc. Only plan to continue my vitamins.
> 
> I see this drop as the start of a larger drop.

this is a very good reason for taking a break and I think its much needed! (but plz still come talk to me sometimes!) I selfishly want to keep u here but yes, ur marriage def needs to be good before conceiving. I completely get what u mean about the forced bding..honestly for ME, I could do it every night for a baby but dh is a bit dif and NEEDS his break and sometimes he acts like he didn't want to bd and it makes me feel bad and its just not a good feeling for me and I'm sure how u feel is similar. That's why now after getting my tube diagnosis, we will maybe have one "planned" night to bd every cycle but other then that we are just going to when we feel like it because It seems like dh acts like bding is a chore one night every cycle (usually after 4-5 nights bding in a row) and I just don't want nor like that feeling so we will just let it happen when its going to. This cycle was fine in that department only because he was forced to wait 12 days because of my hsg so he was all for it by the time we were aloud to. I'm obv still trying but this past month, well after my few days of depression from my hsg, dh and I are both more relaxed than ever before! (I think bcuz we both are aware it'll prob have to wait a bit for it to happen and aren't so anxious/impatient). It'll def feel good next cycle when we r relaxing even more! I thought you were just taking a break because of feeling let down this cycle so I was tryin to pep u up! Lol but now that I know ur reasons, I wont try to talk you out of it. I think ur making a good choice and I have a great feeling it'll pay off for u! Maybe after 3 months, ull be less stressed and can try the clomid again and get even better results  and maybe by then dh will be feeling a little better as well. Ur dh has back problems correct? I think you and dh will enjoy each other like never before after some pressure is off. My dh and I have been having fun since O this cycle. He's had a vaca from work and its been BEAUTIFUL!!! I hope it stays nice out next wk for aidens school vaca...thatll def keep me busy but it won't take my mind off babies! Aiden constantly is saying "when we have a baby im going to name her this" and "when we have a baby, im going to...etc, etc, etc) I said to dh "geez he talks about having a baby more then I do!" lol and the funny thing is is I don't really talk about it in front of him just because I don't know what the future holds but ever since my chemical, that's alls he talks about :-\. I told him he has to talk to god about it everyday and when the times right, god will bless us with a baby to take care of for him. So now he prays  Dh and I are open to adoption if we cant conceive our own as well so I KNOW one day ill be able to "give aiden his baby" lol. A's going to make a good daddy someday, he just better wait until he graduates college!!  lol


----------



## mdscpa

Just an update, im on CD31 now 2 days late no sign of the :witch: coming. Today i had cramps on my left side again below belly button. Sometimes i think maybe the embryo couldn't make up his mind wondering where he will implant since ive been getting cramps in both sides which is very very not me. Still having EWCM kinda yellowish and brown dot included in it. I am always dry after O and this is the longest cycle having this kind of CM. Also i checked my saliva scope today and got full ferning again. 2 - 3 more days before i'll test again. And ohhhh, last night i noticed i have two veins in my belly from panty line to side of breasts both sides like someone built a road. All these things are new to me what is going on?????


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Just an update, im on CD31 now 2 days late no sign of the :witch: coming. Today i had cramps on my left side again below belly button. Sometimes i think maybe the embryo couldn't make up his mind wondering where he will implant since ive been getting cramps in both sides which is very very not me. Still having EWCM kinda yellowish and brown dot included in it. I am always dry after O and this is the longest cycle having this kind of CM. Also i checked my saliva scope today and got full ferning again. 2 - 3 more days before i'll test again. And ohhhh, last night i noticed i have two veins in my belly from panty line to side of breasts both sides like someone built a road. All these things are new to me what is going on?????

this all sounds very good! I too am getting the pinches still today!  I'm going to be bad and PROBABLY use a frer tomorrow (8dpo) lol. FX!And food luck to u! A late period is usually the first sign so FX ur BFP is around the corner! And its def possible the lil bean is just trying to decide where it wants to get comfy before it really implants itself FX! Keep us updated!! Oh did u have any spotting last night? Or was the night before the last of it?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just an update, im on CD31 now 2 days late no sign of the :witch: coming. Today i had cramps on my left side again below belly button. Sometimes i think maybe the embryo couldn't make up his mind wondering where he will implant since ive been getting cramps in both sides which is very very not me. Still having EWCM kinda yellowish and brown dot included in it. I am always dry after O and this is the longest cycle having this kind of CM. Also i checked my saliva scope today and got full ferning again. 2 - 3 more days before i'll test again. And ohhhh, last night i noticed i have two veins in my belly from panty line to side of breasts both sides like someone built a road. All these things are new to me what is going on?????
> 
> this all sounds very good! I too am getting the pinches still today!  I'm going to be bad and PROBABLY use a frer tomorrow (8dpo) lol. FX!And food luck to u! A late period is usually the first sign so FX ur BFP is around the corner! And its def possible the lil bean is just trying to decide where it wants to get comfy before it really implants itself FX! Keep us updated!! Oh did u have any spotting last night? Or was the night before the last of it?Click to expand...

Nothing last night but did just after this afternoon after that cramping on the left. Went with my CM again when i wipe im not really sure whats that brown thing but i do hope its from implantation since its brown i assumed its old blood. FX to you too.


----------



## AmySan

Ahhh I just wrote a ton and it disappeared! Grr.

Will try again, lol.

Wishing, I am so sorry about those damn tests!!! :( And I understand wanting to take a break for a while - You are still super young and it will probably do you both good. But I hope you stick around here!! <3

iBeach, I am sorry AF got you :( I haven't read too far back yet, but I hope that you are going to keep trying!! <3

Jess, I am praying hard for you - I am so glad that what was removed was likely the culprit!!! And your PM made my day, thank you. I also think you should call doctor - And what pain meds are you on? If it isn't percocet or plain oxycodone, ask for it - it is the strongest - and with oxycodone, you can take a higher dose without any risk to your liver as percocet has acetaminophen in it - That pain it the worst ever...After my surgery they kept me in the hospital for a few days, so was able to get IV meds which work 100 times better - but I hope they at least have you set up with decent medications. I was told to wait 3 months as well...of course I didn't...but didn't get pregnant, lol. <3

Aidensmommy, praying for you as well! <3

Everyone new - Hi!! :dust: and <3 - I'm Amy :) 


Soo I have had a really confusing cycle. Aside from the meltdown I had the other day that I posted about - things have gotten better. I had a spinal injection on Thursday for my foot. Unfortunately, it didn't work. About to call my pain dr about approval for the nerve ablation - and my Mom wants to see what it costs out of pocket. On thursday, I took the day off and around 6 pm started having chest pain - usually this is from anxiety - so I took my ativan and waited - didn't go away (i had a friend who died at 32 from not going to ER with chest pain, so I never take it lightly) Mom took me to ER, and they diagnosed pleurisy and gave me some percocet - it was REALLY bad Friday - jaw started hurting...felt like crap...went back to ER after work - they re diagnosed it as something minor and repeated chest xray and ekg which were fine. Weird. They were super busy and I think the dr wasn't as good as the Thursday one. Anyway. It is a bit better now - although foot hurts. 

TTC news - on CD20 - BDed a little differently this cycle, rather than every other day - BD CD7, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 18 - got a positive digi CBOPK (finally after flashy smilies from day I believe 8 on) We did not BD Thursday or Friday :( I had a negative OPK on Friday..CD17...We BDed in the AM on Sat CD18, and took another OPK that afternoon and was positive.?? So FF changed my ovulation date to Sunday, which puts me at 1dpo today. I have no idea what that meant. But the line after I ejected the test was much darker than the positive I had before....I used to ovulate much earlier in my cycle...like...CD12...15 at most. I am so confused. So now of course i am worried we missed BD on Friday (I didn't get home from hospital til 10 and Mike was tired) and we BDed around 11AM Saturday. Not sure if we will today, but like I was telling Jess, I don't have any EWCM and..it is LATE in cycle.

Ovulation cramping started around CD8, and lasted off and on until Saturday. I went to bed at 3am Sat night (technically Sunday AM) and slept until SEVEN AT NIGHT Sunday....I sleep a lot when I get the chance, but that was nuts. 16 hours. 

We are going to make an OB appt if not pregnant this cycle - to ease Mike's mind, and mine - and get him referred for SA testing as well. Our sex life has seriously declined over the past couple of months. It is like a chore for him, and since we BD for baby making missionary, every time, it has become boring for him - I told him we should start doing other positions when we aren't baby making...but past few months when it isn't fertile time, that is just the easiest position.

The stress in his life is too much, too. He interviewed a guy on Thursday that he is bringing back for a second interview, and I am praying he can hire him. He has too much stress and work load..

I am hoping I can get in for that nerve ablation this Thursday to get rid of this damn foot pain for good (or for a while) cause it sucks...and stressed him out too. 

Lately I feel like our relationship just isn't as good. He was really upset that he didn't get that big tax return he was expecting, and ended up owing...for making as much money as he does - I've never had a SO that was so...worried about money. He has a ton in savings..stocks...etc...but literally stresses like crazy over things as small as dinner, etc. I make a third of what he does, and I have picked up buying all of the ovulation and pregnancy tests, the prenatals, etc. And I often will just offer to buy dinner etc if we are home and order something because I don't want him to worry or stress. I make like a third of what he makes. On one hand, it is great he is so responsible, has great credit etc (mine is HORRIFIC and have a bankruptcy) but...for my birthday, we had a great dinner at a really expensive place (he left the receipt out the other day..not sure why, unless he was like, charting it on his expenses...or if it was for me to see...and it was $300....but he didn't get me flowers or anything else. Yes, 3 days before he found out he didn't get the refund and owed 2 grand...but...I dunno. I was a little hurt.

And then, we were supposed to go look at rings, this was something I asked to do for my birthday - it was Sunday April 6th...Trice is closed on Sundays, so we were going to go on Saturday, then go to dinner - but he asked if it would be OK if we waited until this last weekend because he thought even though we weren't buying anything that he would be a dick about it and possibly embarrass me at the store if they tried to sell us something....So I said of course that was fine..I had pretty much forgotten about it this weekend, and he either forgot or didn't care, he fertilized the grass instead and said nothing about it. Now i don't want to bring it up for next weekend or anything...Just hurts my feelings a bit. We are trying to have a baby but he isn't even interested in buying a ring etc...anyway..work is picking up now...


Thanks for reading my book, lol.

Love you girls, so much! <3 :hus: :hug:


----------



## Megamegan

Amy- sounds like you have been through the ringer this cycle!! Crazy. I hope your pain issues get resolved. I would talk to Mike seriously if I were you to make sure you are on the same page about getting married or not, or how long it will be until you do. Just so you're communicating openly and it's not an uncomfortable subject where you both have different expectations. With the money thing, he probably has deep rooted reasons for being that way. People are the way they are with money base on their childhood usually. My husband was poor growing up and now he spends irresponsibly even tho we make a lot. We both are spenders and learning to save. He gets high on shopping, as do I. Your SO seems like the opposite. Maybe he's afraid of losing everything in the future or maybe his family was irresponsible with money and he wants to correct it for his own life. Once you know his reasons you might feel more understanding.

Wishing- that drop isn't bad at all but I understand you think it will go lower. Only time will tell. If no BFP this cycle it's totally reasonable to take a break and I just hope you'll give Clomid another try when you're ready. All this time TTC and now that you're actually ovulating you deserve a real shot at having a baby. That's good that you're open to adoption too :)

Aidensmommy I'm praying for you :) You're the sweetest. 

AFM I am trying to be more active with this new warm weather. My temp is all over the place and I'm not even really caring what it does. I don't even care if I'm not pregnant this cycle. Middle of May is when all our debt will finally be paid off and then I'll feel much more responsible and "adult" about trying to bring a baby into our lives. So many other things on our plate right now so I'll just keep going with life until my body decides I can get pregnant. No more stress! Stress can go fly away. I still feel stress but I am working on it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, ive had pleurisy a multiple of times and it does hurt! I thought I was having a heart attach the first time! It feels like ur being stabbed in the back and chest when u breath and for me I was actually sleeping and woke up from the pain crying and had to crawl to my parents room at the time...it was HORRIBLE! I def hope u get better asap! I ended up getting it 3x in one yr and they found a lump on my lung but when I went to see the specialist it had almost disappeared. I'm suppose to go for a yearly visit with the lung specialist every yr now bcuz of it. I feel so bad... I can actually feel ur pain :-( 
And I'm very sorry about the issues u and Mike are having :-( that's never easy ANYTIME, let alone while ttc. I wish I had better words at the moment but I'm half asleep lol (took a lil nap today  ) but I def understand why you'd be hurt by the ring shopping and such. Uve been talking about it since I first "met" you and im so sorry it didn't happen. I know u were/are looking forward to that. I hope he happens to surprise u with a trip to the jewelry store. U deserve it!! <3


Mega, I'm the same as u this cycle about my temps...i cared before O just to catch it but now its not bothering me like it usually does and I'm not just waiting for the day to go by just to be able to temp the next a.m lol it feels good!  I do want a pretty chart but I'm not worried or stressed about it at all. My temps have barely even gone up anyways lol but I still have a slightly good feeling for myself, even without good temps. We shall see. If not, it'll be on to just takin it easy and starting my enzymes  FX everything works out! And FX for ur bfp this cycle! The spring/warmer weather helps me relax and stay busier and I was just thinking this a.m "maybe that's why women get pregnant in the spring time alot!" lol cuz there's always pregnancy announcements all at once when spring comes..weird but FX spring brings lots of baby dust!

good luck and baby dust to all!!  :dust:


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hello! May I join? I've posted occasionally on some other TTC threads. I usually lurk a lot because I have such long cycles and while I wait for ovulation, I really don't have much to say:( Anyway, this seems like a lovely group of ladies based upon my lurking:) So, I'm just waiting to ovulate as usual. My cycles are long and irregular, and they've been this way ever since I started having periods. Typically they're 42 days long, but cycle lengths can very anywhere from 37-53 days:-/. I should be ovulating for sure within the next week to week and a half, hopefully this week as I've started to notice some EWCM. I have debated trying Vitex, but I'm kinda scared as this is only my second cycle TTC and I've heard that in some cases it can actually make you NOT ovulate. Thoughts?


----------



## iBeach

I know nothing is TMI on here, but this is...and I need help to figure out what it is.
So, I am CD3 of full blown witch show. About half hour ago I felt something coming out:blush: I just went slowly to the bathroom and I was gonna take a shower so I stood up in the shower and look on my pad ... are you ready for tmi???:haha: it was dark red tissues with bright blood...A LOT!!! Like huge I mean huuuuge clots with something in it. It was "oval" maybe 1 inch long...like tick, hard jelly:shrug: it was lighter red, kinda clear almost, but covered in blood. Soooooo, TMI continues...I start running water and did Mr Finger inspection. I tried to reach my cervix and pulled out loooong clots. maybe 3-5 inch long, tick....weird.

Sorry girls....but I know you are all experts and nothing is TMI... I am blushing as Im writing this but don't know what else to do:haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

iBeach said:


> I know nothing is TMI on here, but this is...and I need help to figure out what it is.
> So, I am CD3 of full blown witch show. About half hour ago I felt something coming out:blush: I just went slowly to the bathroom and I was gonna take a shower so I stood up in the shower and look on my pad ... are you ready for tmi???:haha: it was dark red tissues with bright blood...A LOT!!! Like huge I mean huuuuge clots with something in it. It was "oval" maybe 1 inch long...like tick, hard jelly:shrug: it was lighter red, kinda clear almost, but covered in blood. Soooooo, TMI continues...I start running water and did Mr Finger inspection. I tried to reach my cervix and pulled out loooong clots. maybe 3-5 inch long, tick....weird.
> 
> Sorry girls....but I know you are all experts and nothing is TMI... I am blushing as Im writing this but don't know what else to do:haha:

Hmm...I hate to say it but it sounds like my loss last year. I had a weird grayish clear thing come out of me and then tons of red clots. I hope this is just a bad AF for you though :(


----------



## iBeach

Wishing1010 said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> I know nothing is TMI on here, but this is...and I need help to figure out what it is.
> So, I am CD3 of full blown witch show. About half hour ago I felt something coming out:blush: I just went slowly to the bathroom and I was gonna take a shower so I stood up in the shower and look on my pad ... are you ready for tmi???:haha: it was dark red tissues with bright blood...A LOT!!! Like huge I mean huuuuge clots with something in it. It was "oval" maybe 1 inch long...like tick, hard jelly:shrug: it was lighter red, kinda clear almost, but covered in blood. Soooooo, TMI continues...I start running water and did Mr Finger inspection. I tried to reach my cervix and pulled out loooong clots. maybe 3-5 inch long, tick....weird.
> 
> Sorry girls....but I know you are all experts and nothing is TMI... I am blushing as Im writing this but don't know what else to do:haha:
> 
> Hmm...I hate to say it but it sounds like my loss last year. I had a weird grayish clear thing come out of me and then tons of red clots. I hope this is just a bad AF for you though :(Click to expand...

Yes Wishing...that's exactly what it was...:dohh: Can we just all get pregnant and call it a day?!!:haha:


----------



## prettyd

hi all! im new here. first try on 4/12/14 and hopefully some of the swimmers will make it. AF is due on May 1st and Im hoping she doesnt come! I will be testing that day or maybe a day or two before so we will see. Hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Jennuuh

Welcome and good luck prettyd!! :)


----------



## prettyd

thanks!!






Jennuuh said:


> Welcome and good luck prettyd!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

prettyd said:


> hi all! im new here. first try on 4/12/14 and hopefully some of the swimmers will make it. AF is due on May 1st and Im hoping she doesnt come! I will be testing that day or maybe a day or two before so we will see. Hoping for a BFP!

You have been added, FX!!


----------



## Jrepp

Ibeach, I had the same thing with my loss in January. If you saved the tissue, you could take it to the lab to be tested. My doctor also said that sometimes instead of breaking up, the endemotrium sheds in clumps rather than breaking down to the blood we typically get. 

I spoke with the doctor today and she said the sore/heavy chest and throat are to be expected from being under for over three hours. Apparently the longer you are under the more your chest and neck hurt. She said the tube a t the tip of my vagina is part of the catheter that came unwound and to do my best to push it back up. And she said the bleeding and pain are to be expected. They basically took out a large portion of my uterus so my body is kind of reacting to that.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Ibeach, I had the same thing with my loss in January. If you saved the tissue, you could take it to the lab to be tested. My doctor also said that sometimes instead of breaking up, the endemotrium sheds in clumps rather than breaking down to the blood we typically get.
> 
> I spoke with the doctor today and she said the sore/heavy chest and throat are to be expected from being under for over three hours. Apparently the longer you are under the more your chest and neck hurt. She said the tube a t the tip of my vagina is part of the catheter that came unwound and to do my best to push it back up. And she said the bleeding and pain are to be expected. They basically took out a large portion of my uterus so my body is kind of reacting to that.

Agh! Well, at least you have some answers. Do you feel more relieved knowing that they had explanations for your pain?


----------



## Wishing1010

mrsstrezy said:


> Hello! May I join? I've posted occasionally on some other TTC threads. I usually lurk a lot because I have such long cycles and while I wait for ovulation, I really don't have much to say:( Anyway, this seems like a lovely group of ladies based upon my lurking:) So, I'm just waiting to ovulate as usual. My cycles are long and irregular, and they've been this way ever since I started having periods. Typically they're 42 days long, but cycle lengths can very anywhere from 37-53 days:-/. I should be ovulating for sure within the next week to week and a half, hopefully this week as I've started to notice some EWCM. I have debated trying Vitex, but I'm kinda scared as this is only my second cycle TTC and I've heard that in some cases it can actually make you NOT ovulate. Thoughts?

Well, the Vitex can cause issues with ovulating in women who have regular cycles. It typically helps ladies with irregular cycles like you, and myself! :) I think you should try it for a couple months and see how it works for you. FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy, I hope your month gets better, sounds like it's been a crazy time! I truly hope you and Mike get everything straightened out and you will be posting ring pics for us soon!! :hugs:

Megan, I am very pleased with the clomid and will beg for it when I'm ready to TTC again. It was really nice knowing what was going to happen this cycle :)


----------



## mrsstrezy

Wishing-thanks for the response! I may think about Vitex for next cycle. Did u ever try it personally?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mrsstrezy said:


> Hello! May I join? I've posted occasionally on some other TTC threads. I usually lurk a lot because I have such long cycles and while I wait for ovulation, I really don't have much to say:( Anyway, this seems like a lovely group of ladies based upon my lurking:) So, I'm just waiting to ovulate as usual. My cycles are long and irregular, and they've been this way ever since I started having periods. Typically they're 42 days long, but cycle lengths can very anywhere from 37-53 days:-/. I should be ovulating for sure within the next week to week and a half, hopefully this week as I've started to notice some EWCM. I have debated trying Vitex, but I'm kinda scared as this is only my second cycle TTC and I've heard that in some cases it can actually make you NOT ovulate. Thoughts?

Have u been diagnosed with pcos? Or even just stress or many other things can affect it. You should look into vitex. U can google it. I started it this cycle cuz my cycles were getting too short and I O 4days later than my most common O date and I just over all love it so far.  it naturally balances ur hormones out. A hormone deficiency can also cause long or short cycles. There so many factors! Ugh! Lol. Good luck and u def joined a great group!  if u dont get a bfp, u should look into temping...that can give u and ur doc a very good insight on what may be going on  good luck again!!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Ibeach, I had the same thing with my loss in January. If you saved the tissue, you could take it to the lab to be tested. My doctor also said that sometimes instead of breaking up, the endemotrium sheds in clumps rather than breaking down to the blood we typically get.
> 
> I spoke with the doctor today and she said the sore/heavy chest and throat are to be expected from being under for over three hours. Apparently the longer you are under the more your chest and neck hurt. She said the tube a t the tip of my vagina is part of the catheter that came unwound and to do my best to push it back up. And she said the bleeding and pain are to be expected. They basically took out a large portion of my uterus so my body is kind of reacting to that.
> 
> Agh! Well, at least you have some answers. Do you feel more relieved knowing that they had explanations for your pain?Click to expand...

Yes and no. I'm glad there isn't cause for concern, but still scared and in pain. I was reading online that only 4-7% of the worlds female population has a uterine abnormality, and of those a complete septate uterus is the least common (I thought for sure a double uterus, bicornate, would be more rare than a septum). 75-80% of all anomalies are actually partial and actuate septums. The good news is, according to dr google, once the septum was removed our chances of miscarriage dropped from 95% down to 5%.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mrsstrezy, I just realized wishing suggested vitex as well! Lol and I was worried about it messing up my cycle because I Oed on my own every cycle by CD12 but I think my hormones were a tiny bit outa wack and it has def helped me rather then hurt me so far so id def recommend it for u but ud probably need a higher dosage than me. I take 40mlgs/day but I see alot of women who dont O or O very late take between 500mlgs-1000mlgs/day. I personally would probably start at 200mlgs though just for the first cycle to see how ur body reacts to it, u know? Its ur decision, just wanted to throw my recommendations out there lol


----------



## Wishing1010

mrsstrezy said:


> Wishing-thanks for the response! I may think about Vitex for next cycle. Did u ever try it personally?

I did for a cycle and a half, my cycles have been 40+ days on average. The cycle I took it the most, my cycle was only 30 days! I took clomid this month so I couldn't take Vitex.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Ibeach, I had the same thing with my loss in January. If you saved the tissue, you could take it to the lab to be tested. My doctor also said that sometimes instead of breaking up, the endemotrium sheds in clumps rather than breaking down to the blood we typically get.
> 
> I spoke with the doctor today and she said the sore/heavy chest and throat are to be expected from being under for over three hours. Apparently the longer you are under the more your chest and neck hurt. She said the tube a t the tip of my vagina is part of the catheter that came unwound and to do my best to push it back up. And she said the bleeding and pain are to be expected. They basically took out a large portion of my uterus so my body is kind of reacting to that.
> 
> Agh! Well, at least you have some answers. Do you feel more relieved knowing that they had explanations for your pain?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no. I'm glad there isn't cause for concern, but still scared and in pain. I was reading online that only 4-7% of the worlds female population has a uterine abnormality, and of those a complete septate uterus is the least common (I thought for sure a double uterus, bicornate, would be more rare than a septum). 75-80% of all anomalies are actually partial and actuate septums. The good news is, according to dr google, once the septum was removed our chances of miscarriage dropped from 95% down to 5%.Click to expand...

that all sounds awful EXCEPT the end of it...that is awesome ur risk goes down so much! That'll take a lot of stress of you I'm sure just knowing that once u start trying again. I know ull still have ur worries because of the past but it'll take a little stress off ur back, u know? And I'm happy there's nothing wrong. Its crappy they said its normal to expect after the surgery so basically u were told u have to deal with it :-\ I haven't stopped praying for u. Get better!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Ibeach, I had the same thing with my loss in January. If you saved the tissue, you could take it to the lab to be tested. My doctor also said that sometimes instead of breaking up, the endemotrium sheds in clumps rather than breaking down to the blood we typically get.
> 
> I spoke with the doctor today and she said the sore/heavy chest and throat are to be expected from being under for over three hours. Apparently the longer you are under the more your chest and neck hurt. She said the tube a t the tip of my vagina is part of the catheter that came unwound and to do my best to push it back up. And she said the bleeding and pain are to be expected. They basically took out a large portion of my uterus so my body is kind of reacting to that.
> 
> Agh! Well, at least you have some answers. Do you feel more relieved knowing that they had explanations for your pain?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no. I'm glad there isn't cause for concern, but still scared and in pain. I was reading online that only 4-7% of the worlds female population has a uterine abnormality, and of those a complete septate uterus is the least common (I thought for sure a double uterus, bicornate, would be more rare than a septum). 75-80% of all anomalies are actually partial and actuate septums. The good news is, according to dr google, once the septum was removed our chances of miscarriage dropped from 95% down to 5%.Click to expand...

Wow, those are amazing odds on the miscarriage! I feel like this is exactly what your body needed and you will have a sticky BFP once you are able to start trying again. :)

I hope your pain eases up soon :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I didn't realize u had a loss last year! Idk how I didn't know that about u :-( I'm sorry to hear that. And did u see my post a few pgs back? I wanted u to know I wasn't trying to keep u trying and thought u were taking a break for completely different reasons and was trying to "pep u up" is what I said lol but now that I know why, again I think ur making a good choice


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, I didn't realize u had a loss last year! Idk how I didn't know that about u :-( I'm sorry to hear that. And did u see my post a few pgs back? I wanted u to know I wasn't trying to keep u trying and thought u were taking a break for completely different reasons and was trying to "pep u up" is what I said lol but now that I know why, again I think ur making a good choice

:hugs: thank you!!! Yeah, I don't talk about it much, it was horrible after almost 3 years of trying. 7 weeks, 3 days. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm very sorry to hear that. You are even stronger then I already thought. I'm sorry to bring it up again...we will go to a new subject. 
Hows the weather in Florida?


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that. You are even stronger then I already thought. I'm sorry to bring it up again...we will go to a new subject.
> Hows the weather in Florida?

Lol, no worries! I can talk about it but it's a bad subject sometimes, like now, with everything that's been going on this cycle. Mean Evaps on tests!!!

Weather has been gorgeous since Friday but will be stormy all day tomorrow. Been in the 80's with lots of sunshine. :) been enjoying it!!!

Going to take a sleeping pill and some Tylenol before bed in case AF decides to be present in the morning.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that. You are even stronger then I already thought. I'm sorry to bring it up again...we will go to a new subject.
> Hows the weather in Florida?
> 
> Lol, no worries! I can talk about it but it's a bad subject sometimes, like now, with everything that's been going on this cycle. Mean Evaps on tests!!!
> 
> Weather has been gorgeous since Friday but will be stormy all day tomorrow. Been in the 80's with lots of sunshine. :) been enjoying it!!!
> 
> Going to take a sleeping pill and some Tylenol before bed in case AF decides to be present in the morning.Click to expand...

sounds like the weather up here in NH. Its been gorgeous out but is starting to rain tonight and tomorrow but still is suppose to be in the 70's. Today was 85! It was so beautiful!! I'm so happy the snow is all gone!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies, the doctors all seem very hopeful that we will be able to concieve......just have to wait until everything is all healed up. They told me to alternate Percocet and tramadol and hopefully that will help with the pain some. Wishing, I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## steph_466

Jrepp said:


> Thanks ladies, the doctors all seem very hopeful that we will be able to concieve......just have to wait until everything is all healed up. They told me to alternate Percocet and tramadol and hopefully that will help with the pain some. Wishing, I'm sorry about your loss.

Jrepp, sorry to hear of the challenges your having to face. Just wanted to say Ive been thinking about you lately/ :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Temp super down today, def. awaiting AF now. 

:dust: to you other ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

Sorry Wishing :(

My temp shot up to 99 today (.8 difference) but I am sure it's because I had a couple glasses of wine at a friend's house last night. It felt great to relax and actually be able to drink wine since lately I haven't been able to enjoy the taste for whatever reason. I don't regret it at all even if it turns out I'm pregnant because I believe it can't harm the baby this early and I stayed hydrated. Curious to see what tomorrow's temp shows. :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry wishing! Is this the cycle you are taking a break on?

That's exciting Megan, and you're right about alcohol at this point. Good luck


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp won't even go up to 98! Lol I dont get it! Ive been using two thermometers just to double check and make sure its not just the thermometer but both give the same answer so it cant me that. The post O temps are noticeably higher than the rest but its still making me curious as to why its not going up! This is the first cycle ever that it won't go up. Maybe its a good thing. Who knows!! 

And wishing I'm sorry about ur temp drop :-(. No :af: aloud!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry wishing! Is this the cycle you are taking a break on?
> 
> That's exciting Megan, and you're right about alcohol at this point. Good luck

Yes ma'am, I will start my break once AF arrives and stay on it until my cycle starts in July at which point I will go back on clomid.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> My temp won't even go up to 98! Lol I dont get it! Ive been using two thermometers just to double check and make sure its not just the thermometer but both give the same answer so it cant me that. The post O temps are noticeably higher than the rest but its still making me curious as to why its not going up! This is the first cycle ever that it won't go up. Maybe its a good thing. Who knows!!
> 
> And wishing I'm sorry about ur temp drop :-(. No :af: aloud!!

Hmm, maybe your progesterone is low this cycle? I'm not sure what's going on, definitely strange!! FX that it goes up high soon!

And thanks, it's a bummer but I've come back from worse :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My temp won't even go up to 98! Lol I dont get it! Ive been using two thermometers just to double check and make sure its not just the thermometer but both give the same answer so it cant me that. The post O temps are noticeably higher than the rest but its still making me curious as to why its not going up! This is the first cycle ever that it won't go up. Maybe its a good thing. Who knows!!
> 
> And wishing I'm sorry about ur temp drop :-(. No :af: aloud!!
> 
> Hmm, maybe your progesterone is low this cycle? I'm not sure what's going on, definitely strange!! FX that it goes up high soon!
> 
> And thanks, it's a bummer but I've come back from worse :)Click to expand...

I was thinking that but honestly if anything, I feel like itd be higher then usual. The vitex certainly helped my hormones and I do have crazy sore breasts but no cysts!  and its 8dpo! That's unheard of for me!  And as my doc already told me "charting is a waist of time. It may help u confirm ovulation but it will probably add stress because not all women get the "standard rise" after ovulation and alot of times its normal for that person but causes worry and since it can be 1-3days until ur temp rises after O, it can cause women to think they have an LPD when they dont" ...idk why I always forget those words that she said to me when I get worried about my chart but maybe now that I typed it out to u ladies, it'll actually stick in my head! Lol. I search pregnancy slow rise charts and pregnancy low post o temp charts and both had alot that looked like mine but like I keep saying, I'm hopeful but will probably have to take enzymes and another HSG before it happens. FX for a miracle tho!  
I want ur temp to spring up and shock u tomorrow...sooo bad! Lol I know it usually mean AF is on the way but like I said at the beginning of this cycle, It will take the witch to show me that ur truly out. Its like I'm in denial about u lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My temp won't even go up to 98! Lol I dont get it! Ive been using two thermometers just to double check and make sure its not just the thermometer but both give the same answer so it cant me that. The post O temps are noticeably higher than the rest but its still making me curious as to why its not going up! This is the first cycle ever that it won't go up. Maybe its a good thing. Who knows!!
> 
> And wishing I'm sorry about ur temp drop :-(. No :af: aloud!!
> 
> Hmm, maybe your progesterone is low this cycle? I'm not sure what's going on, definitely strange!! FX that it goes up high soon!
> 
> And thanks, it's a bummer but I've come back from worse :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that but honestly if anything, I feel like itd be higher then usual. The vitex certainly helped my hormones and I do have crazy sore breasts but no cysts!  and its 8dpo! That's unheard of for me!  And as my doc already told me "charting is a waist of time. It may help u confirm ovulation but it will probably add stress because not all women get the "standard rise" after ovulation and alot of times its normal for that person but causes worry and since it can be 1-3days until ur temp rises after O, it can cause women to think they have an LPD when they dont" ...idk why I always forget those words that she said to me when I get worried about my chart but maybe now that I typed it out to u ladies, it'll actually stick in my head! Lol. I search pregnancy slow rise charts and pregnancy low post o temp charts and both had alot that looked like mine but like I keep saying, I'm hopeful but will probably have to take enzymes and another HSG before it happens. FX for a miracle tho!
> I want ur temp to spring up and shock u tomorrow...sooo bad! Lol I know it usually mean AF is on the way but like I said at the beginning of this cycle, It will take the witch to show me that ur truly out. Its like I'm in denial about u lolClick to expand...

Well, ignore your temps and try to relax :) lol, that's my helpful tip to help you remember what you doc said! :haha: :) 

I keep checking my cervix and it's still high, closed, and soft and still having tons of creamy CM. I put a thin pad on today just in case she surprises me.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm crossing my fingers soo tight for a miracle for us both wishing! And mega and everyone else waiting to test or for AF! Come on BFP's!! Be good to us! And I was actually just thinking wishing, maybe I'm someone who doesn't normally have much of a rise and that's just normal for me and maybe the vitex did help my progesterone by lowering it...like maybe it was too high...is that possible? Lol idk if that's a stupid question but ive seen a few bfp charts with a low post O bbt and they were on vitex as well so its making me wonder...do u know about this?


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers soo tight for a miracle for us both wishing! And mega and everyone else waiting to test or for AF! Come on BFP's!! Be good to us! And I was actually just thinking wishing, maybe I'm someone who doesn't normally have much of a rise and that's just normal for me and maybe the vitex did help my progesterone by lowering it...like maybe it was too high...is that possible? Lol idk if that's a stupid question but ive seen a few bfp charts with a low post O bbt and they were on vitex as well so its making me wonder...do u know about this?

I have seen a lot of low post-o bbt that lead to bfp's! I think you are going to be just fine :) I don't see this as an issue that would prevent you from TTC. FX FX FX FX FX FX FX :dust:

I'm kinda hoping the witch waits one more day so I can bd just once more :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers soo tight for a miracle for us both wishing! And mega and everyone else waiting to test or for AF! Come on BFP's!! Be good to us! And I was actually just thinking wishing, maybe I'm someone who doesn't normally have much of a rise and that's just normal for me and maybe the vitex did help my progesterone by lowering it...like maybe it was too high...is that possible? Lol idk if that's a stupid question but ive seen a few bfp charts with a low post O bbt and they were on vitex as well so its making me wonder...do u know about this?
> 
> I have seen a lot of low post-o bbt that lead to bfp's! I think you are going to be just fine :) I don't see this as an issue that would prevent you from TTC. FX FX FX FX FX FX FX :dust:
> 
> I'm kinda hoping the witch waits one more day so I can bd just once more :)Click to expand...

lol I say this to dh everytime I get a big temp drop around 12-13dpo "I need to get some tonight before AF hits us!" lol. 
If ur temp remains down, for me, I usually get AF the day after my temp drop. Everyone is diff but hopefully this will b the case for u too so u can get some fun lovin in!  lol


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry wishing! Is this the cycle you are taking a break on?
> 
> That's exciting Megan, and you're right about alcohol at this point. Good luck
> 
> Yes ma'am, I will start my break once AF arrives and stay on it until my cycle starts in July at which point I will go back on clomid.Click to expand...

Are you still going to come talk to us?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry wishing! Is this the cycle you are taking a break on?
> 
> That's exciting Megan, and you're right about alcohol at this point. Good luck
> 
> Yes ma'am, I will start my break once AF arrives and stay on it until my cycle starts in July at which point I will go back on clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still going to come talk to us?Click to expand...

Of course!! :hugs: and we will still BD'ing as much as possible I'm just not going to do my temp or OPK's this month. Hoping that will ease my mind a bit.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry wishing! Is this the cycle you are taking a break on?
> 
> That's exciting Megan, and you're right about alcohol at this point. Good luck
> 
> Yes ma'am, I will start my break once AF arrives and stay on it until my cycle starts in July at which point I will go back on clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still going to come talk to us?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!! :hugs: and we will still BD'ing as much as possible I'm just not going to do my temp or OPK's this month. Hoping that will ease my mind a bit.Click to expand...

this is kinda what dh and I will be doing for the next 3 cycles or so except I will be temping (I personally just feel the need to stay caught up w my O plus I just like temping for some reason lol) but yea we are just pretty much going to bd like we used to and ill temp and other then that, just hope for the best. And we will remain taking vitamins since they're good for us anyways and can only make my egg.and his sperm better :-D but I'm going to be stopping the vitex I THINK while I take my enzymes..i have to talk to a herbalist first and see if they're ok to mix or if I should just be taking the enzyme. We'll see what she and my doc have to say. Cycle #12, I'm at that point of feeling like I need to just go with the flow anyways. Obv uve been here, done it so u know what I'm talking about. I dont think I will EVER really give up trying, just toning down! 

And I'm very happy to hear a definite answer that u will still be on here btw! I'd go crazy without u at 6a.m lol. That's when I'm on here the most and usually ur the only person on at the same time  

:dust: TO ALL!!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry wishing! Is this the cycle you are taking a break on?
> 
> That's exciting Megan, and you're right about alcohol at this point. Good luck
> 
> Yes ma'am, I will start my break once AF arrives and stay on it until my cycle starts in July at which point I will go back on clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still going to come talk to us?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!! :hugs: and we will still BD'ing as much as possible I'm just not going to do my temp or OPK's this month. Hoping that will ease my mind a bit.Click to expand...
> 
> this is kinda what dh and I will be doing for the next 3 cycles or so except I will be temping (I personally just feel the need to stay caught up w my O plus I just like temping for some reason lol) but yea we are just pretty much going to bd like we used to and ill temp and other then that, just hope for the best. And we will remain taking vitamins since they're good for us anyways and can only make my egg.and his sperm better :-D but I'm going to be stopping the vitex I THINK while I take my enzymes..i have to talk to a herbalist first and see if they're ok to mix or if I should just be taking the enzyme. We'll see what she and my doc have to say. Cycle #12, I'm at that point of feeling like I need to just go with the flow anyways. Obv uve been here, done it so u know what I'm talking about. I dont think I will EVER really give up trying, just toning down!
> 
> And I'm very happy to hear a definite answer that u will still be on here btw! I'd go crazy without u at 6a.m lol. That's when I'm on here the most and usually ur the only person on at the same time
> 
> :dust: TO ALL!!!Click to expand...

Good, sounds like well all be trying around the same time again. I have no idea how to mark my cycle because I was on the pill for 18 days and then started taking estrogen to suppress my period another 21 days. I haven't temped in so long! Oh well, not much to even worry about right now anyways.


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo! Maybe we will get an overflow of bfp's then! ;)

I think I may try temping next cycle and see what my body does with vaginal temps on an unmedicated cycle. I haven't decided for sure just yet...;)


----------



## mdscpa

CD32 3 days late for Af. All i got today was a ton of ewcm and full ferning again on saliva scope, what is happening? Am i ovulating again and missed my period??? Planning to take CBD opk and hpt tonight and see what happens... last pt 2 nights ago :bfn: praying for :bfp:

Baby :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> CD32 3 days late for Af. All i got today was a ton of ewcm and full ferning again on saliva scope, what is happening? Am i ovulating again and missed my period??? Planning to take CBD opk and hpt tonight and see what happens... last pt 2 nights ago :bfn: praying for :bfp:
> 
> Baby :dust: to everyone!!!!

Sorry if you have already answered this but are you sure you have already ovulated?


----------



## _notsurewhy

I'm new here but, I've been reading for answers and figured I'd jump in.

I'm somewhere around 16-18 dop. Af was due on 04/11. I've been extremely tired, even though I'll wake up in the middle of the night and then can't get back to sleep. But when I do finally get back to sleep.... I SLEEP and then don't want to get up. I've been nauseous for a week now. I smell everything. My lower back is in constant pain. I have cramps and then they'll go away. No sore breasts though.

I took two different tests yesterday and bfn... I'm lost. But reading the stories here make me hopeful :)


----------



## Wishing1010

_notsurewhy said:


> I'm new here but, I've been reading for answers and figured I'd jump in.
> 
> I'm somewhere around 16-18 dop. Af was due on 04/11. I've been extremely tired, even though I'll wake up in the middle of the night and then can't get back to sleep. But when I do finally get back to sleep.... I SLEEP and then don't want to get up. I've been nauseous for a week now. I smell everything. My lower back is in constant pain. I have cramps and then they'll go away. No sore breasts though.
> 
> I took two different tests yesterday and bfn... I'm lost. But reading the stories here make me hopeful :)

Maybe your BFP is shy! Do you chart any of your information to confirm you have ovulated?


----------



## _notsurewhy

:( No. I'm a novice in that dept. My last AF was 03/14-03/17... my cycle is pretty normal so I didn't pay attention until it didn't come. I've never completely missed one before, may be early... may be late, but never a no show.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> CD32 3 days late for Af. All i got today was a ton of ewcm and full ferning again on saliva scope, what is happening? Am i ovulating again and missed my period??? Planning to take CBD opk and hpt tonight and see what happens... last pt 2 nights ago :bfn: praying for :bfp:
> 
> Baby :dust: to everyone!!!!
> 
> Sorry if you have already answered this but are you sure you have already ovulated?Click to expand...

I cant confirm O since i havent temp yet maybe next cycle. My last positive opk was last march 25th CD11. We bd'd til 30th. And my longest cycle was 28days so this one is a little bit off for me


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm both of you ladies may just have either ovulated late or have sneaky bfp's! I hope you get answers soon!!! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> CD32 3 days late for Af. All i got today was a ton of ewcm and full ferning again on saliva scope, what is happening? Am i ovulating again and missed my period??? Planning to take CBD opk and hpt tonight and see what happens... last pt 2 nights ago :bfn: praying for :bfp:
> 
> Baby :dust: to everyone!!!!
> 
> Sorry if you have already answered this but are you sure you have already ovulated?Click to expand...

I cant confirm O since i havent temp yet maybe next cycle. My last positive opk was last march 25th CD11. We bd'd til 30th. And my longest cycle was 28days so this one is a little bit off for me


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Hmm both of you ladies may just have either ovulated late or have sneaky bfp's! I hope you get answers soon!!! :dust:

That's what i though maybe i ovulated late making my cycle longer.. But if im gonna have 30CD then today i'm a day late hence the plan to take pt tonight, just feeling this one is so so so weird....


----------



## mrsstrezy

aidensmommy-Thanks for the recommendations! I have discussed my long cycles with my OB/GYN, and he asked me a few questions and based upon that didn't seem to believe that I have PCOS. The *only *symptom I have is irregular, long cycles. Of course I can't confirm because I don't temp, but I'm 99% sure I ovulate. I get all the symptoms: EWCM, cramping, pos OPK's... And then my period will come two weeks later on the dot, so I'm pretty sure I have a good and healthy luteal phase. I have been thinking of temping, but I tend to get pretty obsessive and I've noticed that the higher my stress levels are, the longer my cycles are. I've been taking lots of daily vitamins and I think that's been helping them not to be MEGA long(50+ days). Usually it's somewhre between day 40 and 46 when I finally get my period. Not having my period a lot has been great overall, however it SUCKS for TTC!! I just get tired of waiting around to ovulate:-/ 

Wishing-sounds like our cycles are similar in length. What dosage of Vitex did you take?


----------



## mdscpa

So i did opk digital and it's just an empty circle im not ovulating. Did hpt and i think i see a very very faint line which i can see even in a low light.... What's odd is that the control line is not as dark as expected have used that hpt before and it was really dark. Im not gonna keep my hopes up but maybe i will try testing again tom with fmu. still waiting for FRER maybe on friday.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp and wishing, I know, I was thinking how perfect it worked out for our breaks to be at the same time and yes wishing I hope we overflow with bfps!!  
Jrepp, i have no idea how ud mark ur cycles right now either! Maybe just start from day one again of the next cycle? Ill probably mostly just temp until O is confirmed and then stop for the rest of the cycle next cycle..we'll see if I decide to really stop or not lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

_notsurewhy said:


> I'm new here but, I've been reading for answers and figured I'd jump in.
> 
> I'm somewhere around 16-18 dop. Af was due on 04/11. I've been extremely tired, even though I'll wake up in the middle of the night and then can't get back to sleep. But when I do finally get back to sleep.... I SLEEP and then don't want to get up. I've been nauseous for a week now. I smell everything. My lower back is in constant pain. I have cramps and then they'll go away. No sore breasts though.
> 
> I took two different tests yesterday and bfn... I'm lost. But reading the stories here make me hopeful :)

do u chart ur temps? Like are u positive u ovulated? Because u can get multiple positive opks and ur body can gear up to ovulate but not truly O. If u dont temp, u probably oed late which would make AF late. Hope this helps some! GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh sorry ladies I just realized wishing already answered ur late dpo and bfn questions. I was a bit behind lol. I always seem to answer w the same reply as her and not know it! Anyways, I def agree with what she says and ull prob see either ur BFP's or the mean witch shortly. Hopefully its the bfp! :af: Not Aloud This Cycle!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hehe, we think alike, Aidensmommy!!!


----------



## _notsurewhy

aidensmommy1 said:


> _notsurewhy said:
> 
> 
> I'm new here but, I've been reading for answers and figured I'd jump in.
> 
> I'm somewhere around 16-18 dop. Af was due on 04/11. I've been extremely tired, even though I'll wake up in the middle of the night and then can't get back to sleep. But when I do finally get back to sleep.... I SLEEP and then don't want to get up. I've been nauseous for a week now. I smell everything. My lower back is in constant pain. I have cramps and then they'll go away. No sore breasts though.
> 
> I took two different tests yesterday and bfn... I'm lost. But reading the stories here make me hopeful :)
> 
> do u chart ur temps? Like are u positive u ovulated? Because u can get multiple positive opks and ur body can gear up to ovulate but not truly O. If u dont temp, u probably oed late which would make AF late. Hope this helps some! GL!Click to expand...

I honestly don't know. I'm just gonna keep reading all these great BFP stories and hope... lol

Thank you!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Jumping on this wagon! AF is late, but still BFN :( 
Had a m/c back in March so maybe my O was just off. Ugh. Still feeling "symptoms". Just trying to keep my head up and keep chanting "it's not over until AF shows"

Good luck ladies!


----------



## mckpedro

Hi ladies, i've been MIA for the last little while! congrats to the BFPs!

Sorry ladies who were got by the :witch: FX for next cycle!! 
Looks like I'll Probably be seeing you in the next cycles thread as well, I am 13DPO, I had Spotting 7dpo-9dpo only when i wiped and dull cramping (hoping it was implantation bleeding).... I took a FRER today and it was a BFN :sad1:
So I doubt If i take any other tests it'll be positive, I have super irregular/non exsistant periods so i'm not sure when/if AF will show... Looks like we may be headed to IVF. 

GOOD luck to you ladies still in the running! I'm still hopeful you will get your BFP's!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Keep your heads up ladies! As long as the witch stays away, we are good!!!!


----------



## AmySan

Hi ladies!

Well, no BD last night...Mike hurt his knee somehow..I wanted to make fun of him since he is about to turn 40 in October, lol..but..oh well. We gave it a good shot this month overall. We shall see. With confusing ovulation stuff (very neg last night) I really have no idea if I am really 2dpo, since FF recalculated after my second positive test Saturday, when first was Thursday..and negatives in between...so uh, either 2DPO or 4DPO I guess...I am so pissed we didn't get BD in the day of or after first positive test. That makes me feel out. And we only BDed the morning of second positive test..which was a lot more positive...but, even though i had no fertility signs yesterday, would have been good to just in case. Oh well. 

I guess it just means Dr appt if not...and maybe she will put me on something that will help a lot. We were doing so good with every other day in the beginning. Why my frickin ovulation took so long, god knows...I would hate for next month to start a little bit later and then miss it..but maybe we should start a little later. OB's website suggests every other day for 3 days - like around CD 12, 14 and 16. 

I don't really feel any symptoms, other than some really low pressure feeling, and was peeing a lot yesterday..not as much today....not knowing how many dpo I am is annoying as hell. 

Trying to get my stupid pain dr's office to call me back so I can schedule procedure for Thursday, whether I am insurance approved or not...last said she would call by the end of the day...Texted the Director for the 2nd time - he never responded last Thursday night. Might have my mom try to call. If i AM pregnant, would be nice to have this done, cause I can't get it once I know that I am. Grr. :( 


UPDATE
Ah!! So I started writing this a few hours ago and got busy with work - I ended up scheduling the RFA (nerve ablation) for Thursday at 3 - I called my insurance, and they weren't much help, but said I could send in appeals as well. So I am staying late here to write up complaints about my foot and why I need this procedure. My mom is going to help me pay for it out of pocket if they do not approve it. PRAYING they approve it by Thursday!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry about Mike's knee, I hope he heals up quick!

And I hope you can get your surgery and be on the mend as well :)

I still think you all did well with your BD and have your bases pretty well covered :hugs: FX for you!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry about mikes knee Amy. Are you guys doing better now?

I just took off the gauze pads and snapped a belly pic. It hurts so bad. And if you haven't done so, check out my blog. Link in signature.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Megamegan

Jrepp, yikes!! That looks painful :(


----------



## AmySan

Thanks ladies!! <3 Aww Jess that looks so owwie!! :( Going to try to get on later tonight...just leaving work now..faxed 2 different appeals to insurance - 1 with a picture of me making a ad face with my air cast on...and i faxed each of them 5 times lol. And mailing it. Hopefully they approve it by Thursday. Long shot...but...maybe my faxes will get their attention.

love you girls!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow, Jrepp!!! That does look painful! I only had 2 incisions in my lap. And they were bad enough. Having those plus all of the stuff you had removed, you are probably in terrible pain. FX you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Sorry about mikes knee Amy. Are you guys doing better now?
> 
> I just took off the gauze pads and snapped a belly pic. It hurts so bad. And if you haven't done so, check out my blog. Link in signature.

that is exactlyyy where have two lil scars from my big surgery. They tried going in by lap at first and then realized they had to cut me open all the way across my lower belly so it kinda looks like a smiley face w two eyes and a mouth lol. 
I really do hope u feel better soon. I cant wait until ur physical pain is gone. Its bad enough we already have to deal w emotional stuff! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well my temp finally went up some more at 9dpo...kinda weird unless my temps are about to turn rocky and go up and down everyday. FX it stays up!!


----------



## Jrepp

That looks pretty exciting Mary.


----------



## aidensmommy1

If my temp remains up for another couple days, that'd make it possibly triphasic right?


----------



## MolGold

My temps are all over the place :( no signs of Oing, and DH leaves on Fri for a tour!! I really don twant to miss it but April doesn;t look like my month :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> My temps are all over the place :( no signs of Oing, and DH leaves on Fri for a tour!! I really don twant to miss it but April doesn;t look like my month :(

it looks like u may be really close to O with the low temps. I hope so! Will dh leave u with some swimmers that u can store @ home for a day or two just so u can do an at home insemination on sat or Sunday or both to assure more will be up there. U would just need to look up how its stored and get a baby medicine syringe. Idk if ur even up for that but wanted to throw that idea out there  ive done it a few times on what turned out to be 1dpo and 2dpo just for safe measures but yeah the sperm actually stayed up there alot better than usual too. Either way FX u O by sat or Sunday at the latest because if u bd Fri a.m, the sperm would most likely still be alive for 2-5 days inside of you (more so 2-3 days tho). FX for u!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo I like that temp rise, Aidensmommy!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know itd be soo crazy if I actually get my bfp! But either way, I'm just happy to see my temp DID go up more! I didn't like how low they were. Now lets just hope they don't just drop right back down tomorrow...fx!!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> If my temp remains up for another couple days, that'd make it possibly triphasic right?

I think it would need to rise a bit more and stay there to be triphasic. The classification, I believe is a third .3 or higher sustained shift.



MolGold said:


> My temps are all over the place :( no signs of Oing, and DH leaves on Fri for a tour!! I really don twant to miss it but April doesn;t look like my month :(

Do you know what day you normally o on?


----------



## AmySan

Good morning ladies! 

Have a headache this morning, blah. Was at work til 7 last night, then running errands after til 9. But I did fax over 2 appeal letters to my insurance company, 1 was shorter that included a picture in my aircast making a sad face, and the other was 2 pages long explaining my condition and pain. Lol. I faxed them both 5 times to each of their fax numbers, then mailed it. HOPEFULLY they approve it by Thursday..otherwise, $1800. But hopefully worth it.

Still not really feeling any pregnancy signs - some lower back pain..and i guess this headache..but nothing really noticeable otherwise. Blah. 

I read something on my OB's site about how high fat dairy products (such as ice cream, they say) are good for pre pregnancy, or conceiving...something like that...So I have been eating mint chocolate chip ice cream every night lol. May have overdid it last night.

Made copies of Mike's house key last night, so we don't have to worry about him having to come home and open the door when he has meetings after work. 

When I had my laperoscopy/hysteroscopy they made an incision in my belly button and i guess very low tummy/vagina area...not sure if they went in vaginally too..I think so...but the scars heal really nicely with the glue! My belly button one after surgery LOOKED like it was going to hang down, but it healed tucked in there...belly button ring helps cover it too...vagina scar is barely noticeable either. I hope yours heal well and you start feeling better Jess! 

That is a good idea to use baby syringe and inseminate while he is gone! - To those who have done that before - does it actually live if you store it right? I would assume the refrigerator or something? I've been nervous to even try it just to put in right away ...I guess it has to live for a while since they have so many insemination clinics and what not. Haven't read about it much though! 

And hoping your temp stays up too, Mary!! 

Ok...back to work...<3


----------



## Wishing1010

The witch has arrived!!!!!!!

Amy, FX your surgery gets approved! Sorry about your headache but maybe it's a good sign! ;) awesome on the house key! That's a step in the right direction :) I don't know how the sperm storing works, but I know if you take a sample to the doc, they want it in the lab within 30 mins or so. And it must be kept a room temp. But I know the sperm bank can cyrogenically (sp.?) freeze them.


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and I have the same incision scars as Amy! They are still noticeable on me (from October) but I'm very pale so I'm sure yours will heal up and disappear in no time!!!

And Amy, I've been eating ice cream the last few nights as well. Glad to know that my evil divulging may actually be good for me :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, my two smaller incision scars are the same as you describe urs to be. You can still see them but really only if ur really looking for them and know they're there. Other wise they're almost non existent. My big scar is alot more noticeable but still isn't bad at all. It kinda looks like a c-section scar but a tiny bit longer. And I agree, a belly button ring def helps cover it up!  my belly button (the top part) almost looks like its going to fall off sometimes lol..like its so thin that it kinda hangs there at times but the skin def tightened up alot and as u said, my belly button ring was a good cover for it. I dont have my ring in anymore. I want to get it re pierced after my next baby, most likely. It got infected one night (think it was pulled on my blanket or something...?) and it was so bad that for the first time in 5yrs I actually had to take it out for good :-( oh well! Lol. And I am very happy u got the house key copied! And my fingers are crossed so tightly that everything works out with ur insurance! And I love that u sent a pic with a sad face to them hah! That's awesome! :-D It'll suck if ur mom has to pay out of pocket BUT its great that she can and is willing to! It sounds like u really need this! FX for u! (and ur moms wallet!) lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe no wishing! :-( I still felt so good about you. Grr. AF is due for me on Tues the 22nd I believe. Hopefully the next few months of relaxation helps us and jrepp. I'm still holding out some hope for myself for this cycle but trying to be realistic as well. 
so have u decided to still temp this cycle? Im curious to see how ur temps act without the clomid not that u are temping vaginally. I think I'm going to try it vaginally next cycle just to see the difference but Idk, I dont think there would B much dif for me bcuz I know I don't breath with my mouth open when I sleep (my stiff jaw tells me so every a.m :-\ lol) so itd probably be ABOUT the same for me personally. Maybe ill just get a spare thermometer just incase


----------



## AmySan

Thank you!! :) Lol I was definitely trying to portray to them that I am a real person, not just a name and ID number, etc. In my long letter, which I wish I saved, but mailed everything after I faxed a million times - I wrote like, every detail of my pain...and that I tried to kill myself even because it was so bad. If they pull up how much they spent on that ICU stay, they should see that this few thousand dollars is way worth spending. It is just stupid for them not to! I didn't have any of my hospital papers on hand, but I told them to look at the 20-30 times (literally) I have been to the ER in the past year for my foot. That is expensive! And also mentioned that I pay $700 a month for their damn insurance, which is 1/3 of my paycheck, and have the option through work for Kaiser at $500 less than what I pay now, but still stick with them. FXed someone there has a heart! 

And definitely glad I got the key!! It is for sure a step in the right direction! Has anyone made key copies lately? At home depot, they have a frickin array of cute options! Like Hello Kitty, sports teams, colors, sparkles..lol..I got a pink one for my Key to his house..then I made him a key to my house (well, my mom's lmao..and he has the garage code..but just so it is a fair trade haha) in Bronco decor..lol...I didn't know they had so many options these days! It was only 5 bucks for both, too!

I'll have to read up on that, just in case..would be nice to have extra sperm handy in case we can't BD or something! 

I'm sorry AF came, Wishing :( Ugh!! I am so mad at those evap lines you got...that is so cruel!! 

If/when I do start temping - I always thought that is was supposed to be vaginally, lol! I bought a thermometer a while back, and was glad I read the instructions haha. I must have bought a crappy one though, it didn't read properly..It was in my mouth for like 5 minutes and still didn't beep, so I gave up on that. Will have to spring for a more expensive one if I start temping. I have a feeling my dr will suggest it. It's just so hard to wake up in the morning! Wish it was like, before bed or something. 

How many DPO are you, Mary? 

That is funny we all have the same scars!! I wonder if getting another lap would be beneficial for me eventually - When she went in after my miscarriage, she cut out a little mass from my uterus, and found a tiny bit of endo on my bladder...She told me to stay on birth control to keep in under control...which I never did...Hoping it hasn't spread or something. I don't get super bad period pain though, so HOPEFULLY not! 

When you all had your laperoscopy/hysteroscopy/any OB surgeries, did your dr tell you that you can't have a vaginal birth? Right before I was wheeled into the OR, she told me that was the case - before that pregnancy I didn't think I COULD have a vaginal birth, because I have herpes - I think I mentioned that before...Found out when I was 21 while I was in a relationship..awful. Have only had it a few times, and now take valtrex daily to prevent Mike from getting it..but during my pregnancy appointment..or whatever they call it..they said that it was perfectly safe to do so, and that they would just give me valtrex before delivery...(which apparently is safe to take even throughout entire pregnancy) Even though it is scary, I still wanted to have a vaginal birth after knowing I could. My friend who had a c-section said she felt like she didn't have the full experience, etc. Having a healthy baby, no matter the way he/she comes out, is what is really important..but I hear the recovery time with a c-section is rough. Just wondering if any of you were told that, too.

Luckily when my OB went in, she was able to save my left tube..she said pre pre surgery while I was int he hospital waiting that when she removed this mass it would kill my left tube. So thankful that didn't happen, but when I went in, that was what I was told to expect to wake up to. it was awful!! 

And Wishing, I'm so sorry, what is your name again? I seriously need to make a list..I feel like we all know each other so well now, it feels weird calling people by their user ID, lol.

:hug: :hugs: <3


----------



## AmySan

Also! Is there a way to share your FF chart (even though I don't temp) on here without having the VIP version? Cannot for the life of me figure that out!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, if u go into chart settings there's a link that says "share your chart" and u can just copy and paste it 

I am 9dpo today. I'm going to use a frer tomorrow or Friday. I am trying to hold off from frer and am doing pretty good so far  if my temp remains high tomorrow, I may use one but otherwise I will wait until Friday. Fx!

As for the lap, my doctor has never mentioned not being able to give birth vaginally. You may have had something they noticed that would affect it for you. I'm not sure. Ive never heard of this just from a lap being preformed though. I'm curious as to why ur doc told u this now. 

What dpo are u today?


----------



## aidensmommy1

And Amy, I can't remember anyones names! Except the ones who have it in their screen names and Jessica because of jrepp...it just goes. Lol. Its hard to get used to the real names after using the screen names for soo long! I'm sure I'll finally remember everyone's names eventually


----------



## Igrowbabies

I pray for stickiness!!!

My :bfp: !!!

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, congrats!!!!


----------



## AmySan

Maybe it was from the hysteroscopy? I was assuming it was because they cut my uterus open, but I was really messed up from sedation and never asked, lol. In fact, my mom had to relay most of the info to me. I will ask my OB next appt - which will be next month, BFP appt or fertility appt lol. 

And thank you! let's see if it works..https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b0d86/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

I am either 3DPO or 5DPO...with the 2 positive tests on diff days..confused. II may as well just go with 4DPO lol. Wish I knew! :(


----------



## AmySan

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b0d86/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


Last one didn't work..uhh...may have to play with this a bit lol...I don't temp but...i track stuff lol


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls...

I haven't been posting much but I am reading what is going on. I feel like I have nothing to share, since I am only inseminating couple of days out of month and otherwise don't have any symptoms. 
I think we are gonna try another month and call it a day if it doesn't work.
Maybe it wasn't meant to be...

I am now CD5.....my last two cycles have been 31/32 days...I don't understand why. I was always 28 days until I started TTC....
I should be O on the 29th, but will start inseminating on the 23rd or so....just in case.


----------



## Jrepp

AmySan said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Have a headache this morning, blah. Was at work til 7 last night, then running errands after til 9. But I did fax over 2 appeal letters to my insurance company, 1 was shorter that included a picture in my aircast making a sad face, and the other was 2 pages long explaining my condition and pain. Lol. I faxed them both 5 times to each of their fax numbers, then mailed it. HOPEFULLY they approve it by Thursday..otherwise, $1800. But hopefully worth it.
> 
> Still not really feeling any pregnancy signs - some lower back pain..and i guess this headache..but nothing really noticeable otherwise. Blah.
> 
> I read something on my OB's site about how high fat dairy products (such as ice cream, they say) are good for pre pregnancy, or conceiving...something like that...So I have been eating mint chocolate chip ice cream every night lol. May have overdid it last night.
> 
> Made copies of Mike's house key last night, so we don't have to worry about him having to come home and open the door when he has meetings after work.
> 
> When I had my laperoscopy/hysteroscopy they made an incision in my belly button and i guess very low tummy/vagina area...not sure if they went in vaginally too..I think so...but the scars heal really nicely with the glue! My belly button one after surgery LOOKED like it was going to hang down, but it healed tucked in there...belly button ring helps cover it too...vagina scar is barely noticeable either. I hope yours heal well and you start feeling better Jess!
> 
> That is a good idea to use baby syringe and inseminate while he is gone! - To those who have done that before - does it actually live if you store it right? I would assume the refrigerator or something? I've been nervous to even try it just to put in right away ...I guess it has to live for a while since they have so many insemination clinics and what not. Haven't read about it much though!
> 
> And hoping your temp stays up too, Mary!!
> 
> Ok...back to work...<3

I have various scars all over my abdomen from various surgeries. The hips I think are going to be pretty noticeable, and the belly button is always noticable. Oh well! I did some googling on home sperm saving and it's virtually impossible unless you spend like $3000 for a travel cryobank. 



AmySan said:


> Thank you!! :) Lol I was definitely trying to portray to them that I am a real person, not just a name and ID number, etc. In my long letter, which I wish I saved, but mailed everything after I faxed a million times - I wrote like, every detail of my pain...and that I tried to kill myself even because it was so bad. If they pull up how much they spent on that ICU stay, they should see that this few thousand dollars is way worth spending. It is just stupid for them not to! I didn't have any of my hospital papers on hand, but I told them to look at the 20-30 times (literally) I have been to the ER in the past year for my foot. That is expensive! And also mentioned that I pay $700 a month for their damn insurance, which is 1/3 of my paycheck, and have the option through work for Kaiser at $500 less than what I pay now, but still stick with them. FXed someone there has a heart!
> 
> And definitely glad I got the key!! It is for sure a step in the right direction! Has anyone made key copies lately? At home depot, they have a frickin array of cute options! Like Hello Kitty, sports teams, colors, sparkles..lol..I got a pink one for my Key to his house..then I made him a key to my house (well, my mom's lmao..and he has the garage code..but just so it is a fair trade haha) in Bronco decor..lol...I didn't know they had so many options these days! It was only 5 bucks for both, too!
> 
> I'll have to read up on that, just in case..would be nice to have extra sperm handy in case we can't BD or something!
> 
> I'm sorry AF came, Wishing :( Ugh!! I am so mad at those evap lines you got...that is so cruel!!
> 
> If/when I do start temping - I always thought that is was supposed to be vaginally, lol! I bought a thermometer a while back, and was glad I read the instructions haha. I must have bought a crappy one though, it didn't read properly..It was in my mouth for like 5 minutes and still didn't beep, so I gave up on that. Will have to spring for a more expensive one if I start temping. I have a feeling my dr will suggest it. It's just so hard to wake up in the morning! Wish it was like, before bed or something.
> 
> How many DPO are you, Mary?
> 
> That is funny we all have the same scars!! I wonder if getting another lap would be beneficial for me eventually - When she went in after my miscarriage, she cut out a little mass from my uterus, and found a tiny bit of endo on my bladder...She told me to stay on birth control to keep in under control...which I never did...Hoping it hasn't spread or something. I don't get super bad period pain though, so HOPEFULLY not!
> 
> When you all had your laperoscopy/hysteroscopy/any OB surgeries, did your dr tell you that you can't have a vaginal birth? Right before I was wheeled into the OR, she told me that was the case - before that pregnancy I didn't think I COULD have a vaginal birth, because I have herpes - I think I mentioned that before...Found out when I was 21 while I was in a relationship..awful. Have only had it a few times, and now take valtrex daily to prevent Mike from getting it..but during my pregnancy appointment..or whatever they call it..they said that it was perfectly safe to do so, and that they would just give me valtrex before delivery...(which apparently is safe to take even throughout entire pregnancy) Even though it is scary, I still wanted to have a vaginal birth after knowing I could. My friend who had a c-section said she felt like she didn't have the full experience, etc. Having a healthy baby, no matter the way he/she comes out, is what is really important..but I hear the recovery time with a c-section is rough. Just wondering if any of you were told that, too.
> 
> Luckily when my OB went in, she was able to save my left tube..she said pre pre surgery while I was int he hospital waiting that when she removed this mass it would kill my left tube. So thankful that didn't happen, but when I went in, that was what I was told to expect to wake up to. it was awful!!
> 
> And Wishing, I'm so sorry, what is your name again? I seriously need to make a list..I feel like we all know each other so well now, it feels weird calling people by their user ID, lol.
> 
> :hug: :hugs: <3

They have a GREAT bbt thermometer at walmart for $7.88. It's what I use and it's never steered me wrong. I haven't temped vaginally ever though, but I know it's an option. Once I get this damn balloon out of me, I don't think I will want much in me for a while.

No one had told me that I can't have a vaginal birth at this point in time. My sister had to have a c-section with her first though so we shall see. Plus babies on my husbands side of the family run around the 10 pound range, so I might have to just because I am a pretty small person.



Igrowbabies said:


> I pray for stickiness!!!
> 
> My :bfp: !!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!

Congrats


----------



## Wishing1010

AF is killing me ladies :( clomid definitely intensified my cramping (which was already bad enough). Ready for the next week to be over!


----------



## Jrepp

Awwww. I'm sorry :( heating pads always help me out.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aw I'm sorry wishing. I hope AF goes away quick for u! :-(. 

I'm having right side pulling/pinching sensations today which is kinda weird because I normally only feel everything on the left side. Idk maybe my mind is going crazy on me because AF is getting close. I'm really trying not to think about things but its sticking out to me and is completely impossible to ignore. I'm going to use my first of my two frers tomorrow so maybe it'll have some good news for me. We'll see. I cant believe i held out this long! lol Ill keep u all posted!


Congrats on the latest bfp!


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the septum so that you guys can see what I am talking about.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Here is the septum so that you guys can see what I am talking about.

holy cow Jessica! I cant believe that! I am not a professional but I def agree with ur doc that that was ur issue! That is like ur entire uterus!!! Omgosh I feel sooo bad! :-(


----------



## Jrepp

Yep. It was HUGE! They said there was only a small amount of endemotrium on the sides that the baby could have implanted on, but it was only connected at the top so they just cut it out and with the estrogen helping to heal my uterus and the balloon helping to prevent scar tissue from forming.....we should have no problems ttc again.


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, the septum took over your whole uterus!!! This is going to be exactly what you needed, I can feel it. Eek! I can't wait until you guys start trying again, you will have a BFP by fall!!!!! :hugs:

Oh and I'm Kenna btw ladies, I forgot to answer Amy Yesterday lol :)

Sounds like it could be promising, Mary!!! I sure hope your FRER does surprise you this morning! FX FX :dust:

AF is super bad this morning, I had to change my protection twice in the middle of the night :( cramps are very bad this morning, got my heating pad out and am trying to ease them at least a bit. I want to stay home today but I must go to the office so I'm going to drag my heating pad with me. The guys I work with all know my struggles with TTC, even that I was put on clomid and that it didn't work. We are like family and share everything! I love that I don't have to hide things from them and that I can tell my boss when I'm heartbroken about not being able to conceive. Gives me a nice outlet and I don't have to act fake when I'm at work. 

Anyhow, lots of FX and :dust: for each of you ladies!!!!!! I know we will see more bfp's here soon!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations igrowbabies xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wrll my temp is still up higher so I tested and of course there's like a bubble or something wrong with the test that wont let it flow 100% through. I wish I peed in a cup now! The control line showed up and then the dye just stopped moving right after the control line so there's still a big white spot on the test and I could some what see a second line but since the test messed up, I'm betting it was a really nasty evap. I'm going to use a wondfo later and another frer tomorrow a.m. FX something good shows up


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo FX FX FX!!!


----------



## ab75

Jrepp, hope you get lucky as soon as you can start trying again now that there is room for a baby xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm like scared to test this cycle...its weird. Besides the fact that I spent money on that frer I used, I'm kinda happy it messed up so I didn't get a def bfn today lol. We'll see. My boobs hurt soooo bad!! Its not fair if I have to deal w this without being pregnant! I don't think I have cysts unless there's just a bunch of little ones that I cant feel...idk but I can barely touch them. If not pregnant, at least the pain will go away when AF comes. Darn progesterone!


----------



## ab75

I hope you get a SHBFP aidensmommy xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

:dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Symptoms so far:

5-6DPO Really dull, AF type cramping and "heavy" feeling in lower abdomen 
5DPO lower back pain
6DPO Really intense, vivid dream 
6DPO Lots of white CM 
7DPO feeling a little sick/dizzy/headache this morning

I wonder how much of this is all in my head :shrug::dohh:

Only time will tell! :coffee:

:dust:


----------



## Megamegan

Chelsea- hope this is your cycle! How long have you been taking Clomid? Have you noticed these symptoms before? 

Congrats to igrowbabies on your bfp!!! 

Wishing- Sorry AF is being so rough, I hope she lightens up soon... 

Aidensmommy- Your chart looks good!!! And I know what you mean about being kinda happy the test didn't work because you want to see two lines! I do have some hope for you this cycle given the fact that your chart is ALMOST looking Triphasic... Fx so hard!!! 

AFM, cycle 7 is almost over. I'm getting to the point where I almost feel like quitting for a while. I'm not excited anymore, I'm depressed when testing time comes and all I see is BFN, and DH is sure we are healthy and thinks going to the doctor this soon isn't necessary (but he supports me if I decide to go)... I don't know what to do... I feel like I can't give up completely, but maybe it's for the best if I try to forget it for a while. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise... maybe there's a good reason I am not getting pregnant yet. And I realize it hasn't even been that long. But as you know, it always feels like a long time- even two months can feel like a long time, and at some point you reach a longer time and gain some perspective, but it doesn't take away from the fact that at two months you desperately wanted that baby and it was equally sad that it wasn't happening yet. 

Sorry I am not in a happier mood. This continues to suck.


----------



## Wishing1010

I think we are all starting to feel this way, Megan. There's only so much you can take continuously, we all need a break once in a while. NTNP seems to be a good way to go for a while. I did decide to NOT temp this cycle. I don't want my alarm going off at 4:30 on my days off, then worrying about how my temp was. Sleeping in, as uninterrupted as possible! :)

I think if we all try to bd 3 times a week, we will all still have great odds. :)


----------



## Megamegan

Good plan. I think I will continue to temp for one more cycle because I just called and scheduled my next pap smear on May 12, which is 4 days before my next period, and I want to have the information about when I ovulated so that we can talk about options. If I am not positive on a test by then, most likely they will just want me to wait until my period comes (or not) before they do any further testing, but at least I'll be able to talk to the doctor about it and have some kind of further guidance. I know there's still a chance for a BFP this cycle too, but I'm definitely not getting my hopes up.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So it looks like all or almost all of us originals from all the way back in the Dec thread are now chiming down and relaxing a bit more with ttc starting next cycle. Its kinda weird we all got that feeling the same month..well I know Jessica and I are more so doing it because of her surgery and im doing it bcuz of my HSG results mostly but either way we are all getting a bit of a break in the meantime. I had the best dream that Megan, kenna, Jessica, and Amy, and one other person but I didn't catch the name but she was suppose to be one of u girls, i know that...anyways we were all at a restaurant eating and we all we talking and then I was like "I cant believe we are all able to be here in real life!" lol. Its weird that I dream of u girls. I guess it shows that u all truly are a huge part of my life now. I wish we really had each other in real life for some of these really hard times. It def looked like we had fun lol :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

Mary that's so funny because just this morning I was thinking, if you got your BFP I would want to meet up with you in real life and give you a huge hug!! I would be so excited for you and typing words wouldn't do it justice!! But for now that's what we do and I'm also so glad we can support each other :) 

I'm feeling almost totally immobilized by this unknowing feeling, I hate it so much! I have so many emotions going through me. Anger for feeling immobilized. Sad, impatient, frustrated, stressed. I have so much to do, I have to go to work soon, but all I want to do is sleep until 2 pink lines appear on a pregnancy test. It shouldn't have this kind of power but it does.


----------



## AmySan

Holy cats Jess!! That is nuts!! No wonder there were issues!! You will definitely have no probs once you're all healed up!!

And Mary I have everything crossed for you!!

I am still not really feeling anything symptom wise...which i don't know if that is good or not, since every other cycle up until right before AF I swear I'm having symptoms, lol. Boobs are a little weird feeling, but nothing new at this time in cycle, after comparing to last few months.

I had a horrific night last night....I was at Mike's before he got home...and his laptop was open...He never leaves it open, but he is IT director so I thought maybe he was downloading something for work. Anyway, I went up, made the bed, put my jammies on...then came down and the cats must have stepped on the computer, cause it was lit up. I walked by and saw what looked like porn videos...so I was like oh, maybe this is what he looks at when i'm not here...so I looked closer..and realized it was adult friend finder :( then he had other tabs up for craigslist adds for sex stuff...and then i checked his email, and there were a couple, ranging from Feb 9th (right after I tried to kill myself) until March 20th...and he had opened tis site on the 15th!) I was in complete shock and then i heard the garage door open.

I didn't want to confront him right away, I was just so heartbroken. So I ran up and turned the shower on. I came down a bit later, and he was being super nice..the laptop was closed...we talked for a bit...i poured a huge glass of wine..he had a small glass...then I went outside to smoke (yeah trying to quit...will quit again when i have BFP...I quit for last pregnancy, then with MMC, I started again) Anyway...I called my friend and was bawling and asked her what I should do...He is taking me to my nerve ablation..etc...I didn't know what to do. So she said to talk to him, and not let him turn anything around on me, etc...and that she could take me and come pick me up if i needed her to...so after a little more wine, i went inside.

He was watching tv and laughing at the show, and I asked him if we could talk for a minute..after pouring more wine lol...He was really nice and said yes, and I didn't even have to say anything and he said 'You saw what was on the computer, right' being really nice...and i explained how it happened...and how heartbroken i was and how much I love him, and I could be pregnant...and asked if he wasn't attracted to me anymore or didn't think i was pretty or what was going on...

He said that he was so so sorry and he had been on those sites for years, and that he should have been talking to anyone...but swore that he hadn't ever met or intended to meet anyone, he just wanted to feel attractive and thought it was harmless flirting..when deep down he knew he shouldn't be doing it. I asked if he really wanted to be with me - I have so much invested in this...we are trying to have a baby and I love him, and said he doesn't love me or hasn't ever told me and wasn't sure if that just takes time or he is waiting to find someone else...he assured me it just takes time for him...we talked about how he felt like he couldn't talk to me about things he was stressed about because i might hurt myself...and that he is getting used to having me around all of the time, etc...he is used to living alone...how during fertile times he has felt like a sperm donar...and after a 14 hour day he is so tired that it is hard for him to have sex every 48 hours...I agree our sex life has been dull lately...and we talked about that before. Ugh. He was really sweet and promised to delete the websites and stay off of them..he tends to go into a self destruct mode after a lot of stress - and I asked if he meant for me to see it....he said maybe subconciously he did...I felt much better afterwards, but am stilla little bit shooken up. the people he was talking to were not even like, attractive...I get it but I don't.

So things are ok...I was crying before he got home thinking I was going to be breaking up with him and that ttc would be over...all of this stuff...I was amazed at home open, honest and sincere he was about it...and how he never turned it around on me. He wasn't mad I looked, etc. So. I am giving him a chance to get this turned around.

Today is my nerve ablation (burning nerve in my spine) and i am scared to death because i don't think my dr will give me any pain meds...my brother is looking to see if he can find a few for me for the next few days..(back is going to be excruciating)...at least hopefully foot will be better.

Anyway! It is at 3:15 check in MST. Mike is taking me and then will go back to his place and rest after we get something like chick fil a..he has a meeting tonight, but my mom couldn't take me and i prefer when he does anyway..seems to go better. 

Am so terrified! :( Ready for it to be here and done already. And I wish my stupid pain dr would give me some painkillers...but I know he won't. I will ask, but he always says 'with my history' - my history is that I ended up on 210mgs of oxy a day from my PCP while waiting for something to help my foot...it isn't fair i am treated differently, really. 

Sorry for the book. I love you girls! :hugs: <3 :hug:


----------



## AmySan

And Mary that sounds like an awesome dream!! I wish we all could do that and have dinner!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Amy I'm sorry you are going through that with Mike... after I broke up with my ex-fiance several years ago, I found out he was doing the same thing but actually searching for GUYS to be with. It was a huge shocker but he never actually met up with anything. I think men tend to get too into the fantasy stuff sometimes. Mike has never told you he loves you? I know some men have a tough time expressing themselves. Open communication is key so it sounds like you're doing great at that. Hope things get better and good luck today on your nerve ablation <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy I'm so sorry to hear that. My ex husband did the same and that essentially lead to our divorce. He was in the army and opened the account right when he was sent away and most of the girls lived where he was based so I think it wasn't just over the computer in my case. I noticed it one day when he was getting a haircut and I just was crying when he got home. It was a mess and he tried denying it WITH THE EMAILS RIGHT IN FRONT OF US!!! And he finally said sorry and never again but that wasn't the truth, sadly. I do believe mike will turn around for u. That just wasn't or isn't the man my ex husband was but thankfully that let me to my dh now  I dont even tell ppl I was married before because now looking back I dont even think of it as a real marriage. It was only 3 months before we married, he went to dif bases a couple times through out for a month at a time so I just call that my "fake practice marriage". Lol I hate the fact that I'm divorced once at 24 but I def learned from it. That's for sure. Anyways I got off track there (I too like to write books Amy lol). I feel like we relate in so many ways from our pasts. I have a past addiction too...same thing, I was originally prescribed pain meds for my back when I was 19 and they were only Percocet 30s but that's really alot especially given to someone with no or very little tolerance! And then I got help from another doctor to get off everything a few yrs later. It was a very rough time, as I know it was for u too. I hope everything goes good and the procedure today helps! Ill be praying for u about everything that's going on. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I can also relate Amy but my ex was an asshole about it and didn't care if it hurt me or not. I knew he looked at those things (even though I tried to deny that), but I didn't know how gross his obsessions were. He would come over to my apt and masturbate in my bed or in my bathroom...he would do it multiple times in one visit to my apt and would say he didn't want to touch me and had to take care of himself. Then he started cheating on me with a stripper he met at a local disgusting strip bar. The last time I saw him, he raped me and then dumped me. He tried coming back to me but I stayed with my now DH and never went back to the *******. Oops I went off topic lol. My point is, mike is the total opposite of all of this and by the way you describe his reaction to this, I think you have a keeper!!!! ;) FX it works out better and this will be a dim memory before too long!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone. I haven't really had much to say so I haven't been posting much. But I have been reading up on you ladies. af got me. My dh and I talked about it and we are also taking this month lightly. Im still going to opk and bd. But we are not taking any meds or doing ultrasounds or trigger or iui. Its been becoming very expensive ,and we need to save up a little more money. Plus we are going to try to go home in July, and our tickets are going to be about 500 dollars. We spend 30 a month on ultrasound, 326 for iui and thats nit including our meds. Plus we just paid 400 dollars extra for all of the lab fees that insurance didn't cover because of our deductible. Its just crazy how much it has cost us in the last few years! And we don't really make that much money. Dh was unsure about taking a break because he said he is worried about his age and that he is not getting any younger. So im sure our break wont be for too long


----------



## aidensmommy1

I guess this thread is now turning into the "Trying but not trying so hard thread" for a bit lol. I hope we see lots of BFP's during or right after the break!  FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Chelsea- hope this is your cycle! How long have you been taking Clomid? Have you noticed these symptoms before?
> 
> Congrats to igrowbabies on your bfp!!!
> 
> Wishing- Sorry AF is being so rough, I hope she lightens up soon...
> 
> Aidensmommy- Your chart looks good!!! And I know what you mean about being kinda happy the test didn't work because you want to see two lines! I do have some hope for you this cycle given the fact that your chart is ALMOST looking Triphasic... Fx so hard!!!
> 
> AFM, cycle 7 is almost over. I'm getting to the point where I almost feel like quitting for a while. I'm not excited anymore, I'm depressed when testing time comes and all I see is BFN, and DH is sure we are healthy and thinks going to the doctor this soon isn't necessary (but he supports me if I decide to go)... I don't know what to do... I feel like I can't give up completely, but maybe it's for the best if I try to forget it for a while. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise... maybe there's a good reason I am not getting pregnant yet. And I realize it hasn't even been that long. But as you know, it always feels like a long time- even two months can feel like a long time, and at some point you reach a longer time and gain some perspective, but it doesn't take away from the fact that at two months you desperately wanted that baby and it was equally sad that it wasn't happening yet.
> 
> Sorry I am not in a happier mood. This continues to suck.

Megan, I think you are to the point in ttc where you are over being hopeful and "so sure" this is your month and more into the "it feels like it's never going to happen" phase. I have so been there! For a while, I felt like such a witch because it seemed like everyone was asking stupid could I be pregnant questions. Omg you sneezed 3 times today......definitely pregnant, and the like. I feel like such a jerk suggesting to people that perhaps they take a mini vacation from trying but sometimes it seems like the best idea. I'm walking proof that going to the doctor is a good idea. I was positive I was fine too, and look what happened!



aidensmommy1 said:


> So it looks like all or almost all of us originals from all the way back in the Dec thread are now chiming down and relaxing a bit more with ttc starting next cycle. Its kinda weird we all got that feeling the same month..well I know Jessica and I are more so doing it because of her surgery and im doing it bcuz of my HSG results mostly but either way we are all getting a bit of a break in the meantime. I had the best dream that Megan, kenna, Jessica, and Amy, and one other person but I didn't catch the name but she was suppose to be one of u girls, i know that...anyways we were all at a restaurant eating and we all we talking and then I was like "I cant believe we are all able to be here in real life!" lol. Its weird that I dream of u girls. I guess it shows that u all truly are a huge part of my life now. I wish we really had each other in real life for some of these really hard times. It def looked like we had fun lol :hugs:

Are you taking a break or just not trying as hard? If everything goes right, I can start trying again in August. Of course it all depends on when my cycle starts back up and whatnot. What a cute dream!



AmySan said:


> Holy cats Jess!! That is nuts!! No wonder there were issues!! You will definitely have no probs once you're all healed up!!
> 
> And Mary I have everything crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still not really feeling anything symptom wise...which i don't know if that is good or not, since every other cycle up until right before AF I swear I'm having symptoms, lol. Boobs are a little weird feeling, but nothing new at this time in cycle, after comparing to last few months.
> 
> I had a horrific night last night....I was at Mike's before he got home...and his laptop was open...He never leaves it open, but he is IT director so I thought maybe he was downloading something for work. Anyway, I went up, made the bed, put my jammies on...then came down and the cats must have stepped on the computer, cause it was lit up. I walked by and saw what looked like porn videos...so I was like oh, maybe this is what he looks at when i'm not here...so I looked closer..and realized it was adult friend finder :( then he had other tabs up for craigslist adds for sex stuff...and then i checked his email, and there were a couple, ranging from Feb 9th (right after I tried to kill myself) until March 20th...and he had opened tis site on the 15th!) I was in complete shock and then i heard the garage door open.
> 
> I didn't want to confront him right away, I was just so heartbroken. So I ran up and turned the shower on. I came down a bit later, and he was being super nice..the laptop was closed...we talked for a bit...i poured a huge glass of wine..he had a small glass...then I went outside to smoke (yeah trying to quit...will quit again when i have BFP...I quit for last pregnancy, then with MMC, I started again) Anyway...I called my friend and was bawling and asked her what I should do...He is taking me to my nerve ablation..etc...I didn't know what to do. So she said to talk to him, and not let him turn anything around on me, etc...and that she could take me and come pick me up if i needed her to...so after a little more wine, i went inside.
> 
> He was watching tv and laughing at the show, and I asked him if we could talk for a minute..after pouring more wine lol...He was really nice and said yes, and I didn't even have to say anything and he said 'You saw what was on the computer, right' being really nice...and i explained how it happened...and how heartbroken i was and how much I love him, and I could be pregnant...and asked if he wasn't attracted to me anymore or didn't think i was pretty or what was going on...
> 
> He said that he was so so sorry and he had been on those sites for years, and that he should have been talking to anyone...but swore that he hadn't ever met or intended to meet anyone, he just wanted to feel attractive and thought it was harmless flirting..when deep down he knew he shouldn't be doing it. I asked if he really wanted to be with me - I have so much invested in this...we are trying to have a baby and I love him, and said he doesn't love me or hasn't ever told me and wasn't sure if that just takes time or he is waiting to find someone else...he assured me it just takes time for him...we talked about how he felt like he couldn't talk to me about things he was stressed about because i might hurt myself...and that he is getting used to having me around all of the time, etc...he is used to living alone...how during fertile times he has felt like a sperm donar...and after a 14 hour day he is so tired that it is hard for him to have sex every 48 hours...I agree our sex life has been dull lately...and we talked about that before. Ugh. He was really sweet and promised to delete the websites and stay off of them..he tends to go into a self destruct mode after a lot of stress - and I asked if he meant for me to see it....he said maybe subconciously he did...I felt much better afterwards, but am stilla little bit shooken up. the people he was talking to were not even like, attractive...I get it but I don't.
> 
> So things are ok...I was crying before he got home thinking I was going to be breaking up with him and that ttc would be over...all of this stuff...I was amazed at home open, honest and sincere he was about it...and how he never turned it around on me. He wasn't mad I looked, etc. So. I am giving him a chance to get this turned around.
> 
> Today is my nerve ablation (burning nerve in my spine) and i am scared to death because i don't think my dr will give me any pain meds...my brother is looking to see if he can find a few for me for the next few days..(back is going to be excruciating)...at least hopefully foot will be better.
> 
> Anyway! It is at 3:15 check in MST. Mike is taking me and then will go back to his place and rest after we get something like chick fil a..he has a meeting tonight, but my mom couldn't take me and i prefer when he does anyway..seems to go better.
> 
> Am so terrified! :( Ready for it to be here and done already. And I wish my stupid pain dr would give me some painkillers...but I know he won't. I will ask, but he always says 'with my history' - my history is that I ended up on 210mgs of oxy a day from my PCP while waiting for something to help my foot...it isn't fair i am treated differently, really.
> 
> Sorry for the book. I love you girls! :hugs: <3 :hug:

Amy, I'm sorry you are having to go through that. I'm glad Mike was honest with you and didn't try to turn it around on you. My hubby and I almost broke up when we first started dating because I caught him looking at porn. We worked through our issues obviously, but it's hard to get back to trusting someone after that. Do you think Mike would be less stressed out if he didn't know when you are/aren't fertile? Maybe you could do all kinds of romantic stuff throughout the month and make it more about pleasure and less about getting sperm from point a to point b. I have tons of ideas if you are interested.

Good luck on the nerve ablation. Let us know how it goes.



Megamegan said:


> Amy I'm sorry you are going through that with Mike... after I broke up with my ex-fiance several years ago, I found out he was doing the same thing but actually searching for GUYS to be with. It was a huge shocker but he never actually met up with anything. I think men tend to get too into the fantasy stuff sometimes. Mike has never told you he loves you? I know some men have a tough time expressing themselves. Open communication is key so it sounds like you're doing great at that. Hope things get better and good luck today on your nerve ablation <3

That would be quite the shocker! 

I was asleep earlier and jerked so hard! My abdomen is killing me now, and really swelled back up :cry:


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, I'm sorry about your pain Jrepp. I hate what our bodies do when we aren't conscious. I hope the swelling goes down and your pain eases up for you. 

Froggy, I completely understand where you are coming from. It doesn't hurt to take a couple of months off. We have to take the breaks to focus on ourselves and our families once in a while. :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, ill be trying a little bit. Pretty much only going to time bding one night and the rest can just be when we both feel like it. And if we dont even fit in that one planned night, that's ok too. I would call it a little break though. And I also wont be testing unless AF is late starting next cycle. I'm done waisting tests! I may actually stop trying completely tho for a month or two on my third and fourth cycle of the enzymes just so it doesn't remove part of the scar tissue and cause an ectopic. Ive read about cases like that and the doc had suggested to wait to try but I'm going to see what my doc has to say about it too.
I'm sorry ur in pain :-(


----------



## Jrepp

Are you going to try the caster oil packs?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Are you going to try the caster oil packs?

ive thought about this and ive read about some tampon thing (maybe dipped in castor oil? Idk) and like a full 5 step cleanse for your tubes that I may try out as well as take the enzymes. I know if I take them for a long time and do everything I can, everything will work out EVENTUALLY. I have alot of faith. I feel like it may be another 1-2yrs, maybe longer, which stinks but I know ill be happier then ever once I finally get that bfp! I just hope aidens still 9 or younger. I wanted him to be 5 or under but that just didn't work out as planned.


----------



## AmySan

Thank you so much girls <3 I feel so much better <3 Jess, my friend at work was saying the same thing...I might try that. We will go tot he dr next month if not BFP, and hopefully he can hire someone that he has been interviewing, to fill the spot that is killing him at work.

I thought about not taking OPKS - if I take them, I get really anxious in HAVING to BD, then I tell him what they say...I think if after we go to the dr, and he gets an SA, if everything is normal - will try something like that. The month we took off in February was relaxing for us both...but we still only had sex twice in the whole month...I think it may have had to do with what he saw when i tried to kill myself..it was a gruesome scene..and the hospital was even worse...We'll see what happens with my doctor...I am praying is SA is normal, because that would be devastating..and a huge blow to him. At least we know he can masturbate to porn i guess...ha :( I used to be really offended by porn, but as long as we are still having sex and it isn't something he does all of the time..or TALK to people online who live in the area....or anywhere...

I'm grateful he reacted so nicely...I caught an ex in the past doing the same thing and he just acted like I was stupid and didn't want to be with me/even told me at one point he wasn't in love with me anymore. And he would ALWAYS ask to have anal sex...one time he did rape me (that way) it was awful. He was a full blown alcoholic..and at the time I was drinking a ton too with him. Our relationship was so dramatic. 

Wishing I'm so sorry to hear about your ex - all of you...ugh...Men just suck sometimes. It's so frustrating. 

I have an hour an 10 minutes before I leave....I am praying that my dr at least will give me a small prescription to get through the next few days afterwards. It SUCKS being treated differently. Even if I was a total addict, to do a surgical procedure and not give me anything (i have a butrans patch on, but it barely does anything) is cruel. I wish I hadn't taken all of my percocet I had for pleurisy...but...was helping both my foot and chest pain....ugh. 

Mary, it's definitely nice to be able to relate with that!! After my miscarriage I definitely feigned pain longer than I was in physical pain, because the emotional pain was too much..and pain meds really helped. Was hard to get off...once I did, few months later had this stuff with my foot happen. Been up and down on them for a while now. I didn't know they made percocet 30s! I used to have oxy30s, which is the same thing but without the tylenol - I do like percocet for having he extra kick of tylenol to help too. I'd be happy with just vicodin. I don't know how to convince my dr to give something to me...ugh. I know he will say 'you have the butrans patch'...well if it were helping that much, I wouldn't be paying $1800 out of pocket for this procedure because i can't take the pain any longer! ugh! 

If it is TOO bad afterwards I guess I could go to an urgent care or something. But having a 'pain doctor' ruins everything when it comes to getting help from other doctors..they all say to ask him....if I say he won't give me anything, they are going to see that a a red flag or something. And if I do end up going somewhere..er or urgent care...i have to say that my pain doctor did this nerve ablation and they would wonder why he didn't give me something to begin with. :cry:

I have been drinking a lot more lately to get through the pain..or deal with it better...which I hate, because I do have an addictive personality...Was definitely an alcoholic at one point...Went to rehab for it in Palm Springs...went to rehab for Meth in Malibu...and rehab for Anorexia in Oklahoma...I was sober for over a year until after my MC...then I just didn't care much for the feeling of being drunk, so I was able to have a drink, maybe 2 and stop. I still don't drink a TON...am being depressed, drinking only makes it worse...but not having what I've needed to deal with pain the past few months has had me drinking nearly every day. I am ready for that to stop. I don't believe it hurts the baby in the very begininng...but just in case, would rather not be drinking as much as I have been. 

Ahhh another book, lol. Come on 2:30! I thought I was scheduled to leave work at 3, but my boss put in 2:30 i noticed, so will have a bit more time to change into comfy clothes and drive over to Mike's...I like when he used to pick me up at work for my procedures...but then he would have to take me to work the next day once we got to the point where we had sleepovers lol...and his work is right next to his house...so..easier to just have my car. 

Well, not it is 2:23 now lol...I have been working and writing for a while now. lol. Ugh soo scared guys!!! Praying for little pain or something to help it!!! 

If I am not too out of it after the sedation, will get online.

Love you girls!


----------



## AmySan

And jess, I hope you feel better!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was just reading stuff online and I had no idea that the second temp shift in bfp charts usually happens around 9dpo and that's what my chart did (so far anyways) so FX it stays there! This just gave me a little more hope because even tho I dont have a very high temp in general right now, the pattern is a good pattern at the moment. I'm getting a little excited but I'm not over doing it. I figure I might as well let myself get all excited one last time before I stop trying as hard as I have been  FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Temp is all the way back down to 97.76. I spoke too soon about my excitement like I always do :-\. I thought I was going to at least end up with a pretty chart even without a bfp lol. Maybe my temp will jump right back up tomorrow...it is alot colder this a.m then the past week or so but idk if it could affect my temp that much. Oh well, now ill just wait until AF shows or doesn't show since I no longer have an exciting chart lol. I was really hoping itd just happen this month so I feel a little down this a.m. Its sad one stupid temp can do that to u when AF is about due. Anyways, how are u ladies today?!


----------



## Megamegan

Sorry Mary :( I don't trust my temps right now because it's cold outside and we turned the heat on last night for the first time in weeks, and I guess I just try not to trust temps very much, the most important thing is AF showing or not.

I have had my usual slight cramps and twinges that I get a couple days before AF, starting yesterday. Today is 12 dpo and I got a BFN, which was expected. I'm bummed but yesterday was really rough, I barely got myself out of bed and finally my husband told me to stop letting it control my life, get up and realize it's not that terrible. He's right, but he also doesn't understand how it feels that my body is letting us both down each month. Anyway, today the plan is to get a ton of stuff done no matter what. Hope everyone else is feeling good and has a nice Friday :)


----------



## sweetiepie75

I'm testing on Saturday. I only run into town once or twice a month, so when I go get the Easter baskets, I'm gonna grab a test. But WOW am I tempted to jump in the car right now! LOL But I'm forcing myself to wait. By Saturday, it should be somewhat accurate. Although with my last I testes neg all the way through 13dpo, didn't get a + until 14 dpo...and even the THEN, the doc test showed neg! LOL But the nurse came in during my appointment and said it had turned +. That's my pokey kid. :wacko:

Anyway, can't wait till Saturday. I only had one really good symptom, which was the increased white clumpy cm...BUT it was only for 1 day around 5dpo...it would have stuck around if it was +, so I'm slightly bummed. At least, for my body that is the case. That was always my good sign. And now that it's not there :growlmad: Guess I'll find out Saturday. 

BUT....I'm banking on negative, so I'm going to go ahead and sign on for May :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Sorry Mary :( I don't trust my temps right now because it's cold outside and we turned the heat on last night for the first time in weeks, and I guess I just try not to trust temps very much, the most important thing is AF showing or not.
> 
> I have had my usual slight cramps and twinges that I get a couple days before AF, starting yesterday. Today is 12 dpo and I got a BFN, which was expected. I'm bummed but yesterday was really rough, I barely got myself out of bed and finally my husband told me to stop letting it control my life, get up and realize it's not that terrible. He's right, but he also doesn't understand how it feels that my body is letting us both down each month. Anyway, today the plan is to get a ton of stuff done no matter what. Hope everyone else is feeling good and has a nice Friday :)

I dont trust YOUR temps either lol. They fooled me so bad last cycle! (as they did u!). My temps never usually mess with me, they just dont go in a nice pattern like ever but your chart almost looked text book to a bfp chart last cycle! I was just in total shock when AF showed for u! I still can't get over that! Lol. My chart def wasn't looking as good as ur last months chart was tho. I know after the 6 long months of temping that temps def hold VERY little meaning until u get a bfp or AF shows but I wanted a pretty chart with OR without a bfp for once lol. I wish I would have started temping right away but I guess it truly wouldn't have mattered because of my tube being blocked. But yeah, for me, if my temp would have stayed up, I def would have thought it was a pregnancy sign but I will never believe one of ur charts again until ur BFP show lol. Ur chart made me very angry last cycle! Lol. It really did tho. It played a cruel trick on u! But at least u found out how high normal temps for u can be for you. My temps are all lower than they usually are, I just liked the pattern it WAS going in. 

I am so extremely irritable today!! Ugh. And yest I was too. I just have this tense feeling through my body and all last night and from when I woke up today, I just feel like breaking down crying. AF must be on the way and Im pms'ing or something. Idk what else it could be cuz nothing bad happened yest to cause this...the feeling just came over me :-\. So I guess I cant blame it all on my temp this a.m since I was having mood swings yesterday but my temp was something to b**** about this a.m. Lol. Ive been wanting to go for acupuncture after hearing how u feel so stress free after. I need that so bad! Even on my happiest days, I can FEEL stress and anxiety and tension just build up in my back, neck, and arms. Something needs to be done!!

I got a bfn this morning as well mega. I'm 11dpo. I expected it as well tho. Now I only have my two digis left so we'll see if AF is late and if so, ill pull out the big guns and skip searching for a line. 

Ive been so sick of everything that has to do with ttc since 5 cycles ago (cycle #6). I think at that time I just hit a point where it was stupid to obsess and I learned obsessing and staring at tests would not make a bfp come any faster! Lol. I think we.all hit the point where we just don't go crazy with ttc. Of course we will all have exciting cycles sometimes and get pumped up anyways  ill always have my hope & faith no matter how fed up I am.

wow this was a long post. Idk what's wrong with me! I hate this feeling inside! I had it for the first 4 wks preggers w aiden BUT I also get anxiety on my own ALOT so anxiety will never be a good pregnancy sign for me. 

Any whoo, what r all u ladies planning to do for Easter?


----------



## Megamegan

Sorry to hear you're feeling irritable... I certainly feel that way often, and especially right before AF. The acupuncture makes me feel totally relaxed RIGHT after I do it, and maybe the next day helps with stress, but I wouldn't say I'm overall less stressed yet. Not at all. I think like anything else, it needs to be combined with a healthy lifestyle. Anxiety and depression is a tough one to beat.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Even just one day without feeling it all through my back and neck would be great! And worth it! I dont even remember what it feels like to not have all this stress and anxiety flowing through my muscles. Ive had it since I was 14 but it just seems to get worse over the years. It did get alot better for a year and a half after my divorce but then it went in to full force again after dh and I started trying. That's why a some what break the next few months will be extremely helpful for me and for all of us taking a break/semi break.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I feel a little pathedic. You girls are pretty much my only friends because I steered away from all my old ones because they still aren't on the right path (drug wise) and I dont want to be dragged down by the people surrounding me. I have my 3 girlfriends (that i actually still talk to anyways) and dh and I have 3 guy friends. I used to have sooo many friends and now the majority of my friends, ive never even met! Lol. I love u girls so dont take that wrong, I was just thinking about it tho and i was like "wow, i have no life!" lol its not a bad thing tho because i lost a lot of my teenage year friends (i hated girls growing up and still aren't fond of the ones around here lol so most of my friends were guys) but anyways, yeah most of them are in prison now so they obviously weren't good people to hangout with..i wish they weren't in prison because it just made them all worse people and all became "gang members" and now are just stuck in that life. It makes me mad and sad but they did it to themselves. I got off track there lol where I'm going with this is i need to meet some new friends! Lol. I talk to u girls way more then i talk to the 3 friends i do still have. Like i hardly see them :-( i feel like that's part of my depression and anxiety...i get like this when me and my best best friend dont hangout much and she does too but life gets in the way :-\. Now that I'm not in high school, idk where to meet new friends lol. (i know i sound like such a dork right now! But I'm bored and thinking alot lol) If u ladies have any ideas on places for "friend making", share!  LOL i am laughing my butt off typing this. But its good i have like no friends (besides all of u of course!!) because otherwise it may affect my sobriety so even tho I'm a little "friend lonely" (lol), i did make the right choice 2 1/2 yrs ago for sure and it was well worth it! 

Thanks for reading my silly post! Lol :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Mary :( I don't trust my temps right now because it's cold outside and we turned the heat on last night for the first time in weeks, and I guess I just try not to trust temps very much, the most important thing is AF showing or not.
> 
> I have had my usual slight cramps and twinges that I get a couple days before AF, starting yesterday. Today is 12 dpo and I got a BFN, which was expected. I'm bummed but yesterday was really rough, I barely got myself out of bed and finally my husband told me to stop letting it control my life, get up and realize it's not that terrible. He's right, but he also doesn't understand how it feels that my body is letting us both down each month. Anyway, today the plan is to get a ton of stuff done no matter what. Hope everyone else is feeling good and has a nice Friday :)
> 
> I dont trust YOUR temps either lol. They fooled me so bad last cycle! (as they did u!). My temps never usually mess with me, they just dont go in a nice pattern like ever but your chart almost looked text book to a bfp chart last cycle! I was just in total shock when AF showed for u! I still can't get over that! Lol. My chart def wasn't looking as good as ur last months chart was tho. I know after the 6 long months of temping that temps def hold VERY little meaning until u get a bfp or AF shows but I wanted a pretty chart with OR without a bfp for once lol. I wish I would have started temping right away but I guess it truly wouldn't have mattered because of my tube being blocked. But yeah, for me, if my temp would have stayed up, I def would have thought it was a pregnancy sign but I will never believe one of ur charts again until ur BFP show lol. Ur chart made me very angry last cycle! Lol. It really did tho. It played a cruel trick on u! But at least u found out how high normal temps for u can be for you. My temps are all lower than they usually are, I just liked the pattern it WAS going in.
> 
> I am so extremely irritable today!! Ugh. And yest I was too. I just have this tense feeling through my body and all last night and from when I woke up today, I just feel like breaking down crying. AF must be on the way and Im pms'ing or something. Idk what else it could be cuz nothing bad happened yest to cause this...the feeling just came over me :-\. So I guess I cant blame it all on my temp this a.m since I was having mood swings yesterday but my temp was something to b**** about this a.m. Lol. Ive been wanting to go for acupuncture after hearing how u feel so stress free after. I need that so bad! Even on my happiest days, I can FEEL stress and anxiety and tension just build up in my back, neck, and arms. Something needs to be done!!
> 
> I got a bfn this morning as well mega. I'm 11dpo. I expected it as well tho. Now I only have my two digis left so we'll see if AF is late and if so, ill pull out the big guns and skip searching for a line.
> 
> Ive been so sick of everything that has to do with ttc since 5 cycles ago (cycle #6). I think at that time I just hit a point where it was stupid to obsess and I learned obsessing and staring at tests would not make a bfp come any faster! Lol. I think we.all hit the point where we just don't go crazy with ttc. Of course we will all have exciting cycles sometimes and get pumped up anyways  ill always have my hope & faith no matter how fed up I am.
> 
> wow this was a long post. Idk what's wrong with me! I hate this feeling inside! I had it for the first 4 wks preggers w aiden BUT I also get anxiety on my own ALOT so anxiety will never be a good pregnancy sign for me.
> 
> Any whoo, what r all u ladies planning to do for Easter?Click to expand...

My hubby works until 2 and I will be just hanging out in my bed at my moms house. I think we are going to do an egg hunt for my nephew but I'll probably skip it. What are you planning on?

I emailed the doctor today to ask for more Percocet. Hubby says she won't give me more, but we will see. I never ask for pain meds so she knows I must be hurting.


----------



## Megamegan

Mary, in response to your friends post.... First of all, if I didn't work, I would have no friends besides those of DH, too. But I'm different because I've always been a loner, not really someone who wanted to party or be around people much, just a couple very close friends and a boyfriend. But occasionally I feel sorry for myself and remember it is important to maintain friendships. Making friends is the hard part! The majority of my social interaction is work. The best way to meet new people is to join something, whether it is a mommy's group of some kind, or getting Aiden involved in something where there are other mothers, or a class for a hobby that interests you, such as exercise, crafting, outdoor activities.... you are in a new age group now where people act like adults and new friends will not affect your sobriety unless you meet them at bars or shady places. If you make the effort, I bet you'll see that really nice people are never going to push you to get involved in something you're uncomfortable with, including drinking/drugs. I think my best recommendation is to either volunteer (examples are animal shelters, hospitals, library, homeless shelters) or even look for community events online for things you're interested in- just give yourself the opportunity to be around people and eventually you'll start getting invited to things and vice versa. If you're naturally social, finding friends will be easy! I'm naturally introverted so if I go to these things, I'm super uncomfortable and usually just annoyed with people... lol. I'm sure you're different though. Good luck :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Megan  and yeah ive been basically like u described my whole life...like I did have alot of friends but it was just like a group of 10 ppl that I ALWAYS hung out with (including a boyfriend). And I get uncomfortable trying to make plans with moms at aidens school too but that's just because I know NOTHING about them yet so its hard.for me to approach random ppl but Im sure ill meet some when I start yoga next month. I won a free month membership for yoga and have yet to use it and I figured starting it in the next two wks would be perfect! Especially since im working on strategies for releasing stress. I'm really overall happy with the friends I do have, I guess its probably just because they're all pregnant so I dont like being around them much yet. I just wish they didn't find out they were pregnant the same month I found out I may never get pregnant unless I have 20grand to dish out. That's what irks me most about them being pregnant RIGHT now. I still talk to my very best friend but I would like to hangout w her more but both of us share cars with our dhs and they r with the car at work half the day. Anyways, I just took a nice nap and am feeling a little better for the time being. Ive been soo overly tired the past two days. I wonder if AF will be earlier, on time, or later with me taking vitex...it feels like it could come earlier. 

And for Easter I think aiden will be at his dads :-( It sucks. But I have 12 nieces and nephews and his dad lives near my sisters and that's where we all go for Easter dinner so usually I pick Aiden up for an hr and we do a huge 500 egg hunt. My sister has a little farm so the kids have a really fun long hunt every yr and it'll be nice spending the day with my Mom. She's been really depressed and that's probably part of my anxiety right now. She overweight with diabetes, she does not need all this stress on her back all the time. I wish I could take it all away from her but its over my dad b****Ing all the time at her and they just got an eviction notice and I can't do anything about it. It makes me feel helpless. But at least ill have all day sunday to just relax with her and make sure everyone just leaves her alone! She's the rock of the family that everyone turns to when they need help or have issues. Well they are all going to have to ask someone else sunday and I'm going to make sure of it! Lol so I think it'll be a good Easter


----------



## iBeach

...... I am out of here. I feel like I don't belong here anymore:cry:

I wish you all the best and lots of BFP to come your way.


----------



## MolGold

Aidensmommy - yes u did make the healthy choice! I recently have quit smoking to start TTC, and it alienates me from my two unmarried girlfriends who cant undertand 1. quitting 2. TTC but I tell myself if they can't undertand me making a healthy choice then I can wait to make new friends who do - hopefully I will be a new mommy and meet others :) And you always have us!!


----------



## MolGold

iBeach said:


> ...... I am out of here. I feel like I don't belong here anymore:cry:
> 
> I wish you all the best and lots of BFP to come your way.

Hey! Hope you are ok.. We all feel let down at some point but do not lose hope yet.. we all are here for you, whether or not you are TTCing.. :flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> ...... I am out of here. I feel like I don't belong here anymore:cry:
> 
> I wish you all the best and lots of BFP to come your way.

why, what's wrong?! Your one of the originals from this thread! We love u!!

Is it something with ur donor? Gosh it seems like we all are having a rough time with ttc right now and let down :-(. Its so sad we all have to go through this!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I caved and tested today. I swear I see something but I'm scared to get my hopes up...too late. I tweaked it. This pic was taken about 4-5 mins after I dipped it. Opinions?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wishing1010

Ibeach, please don't leave! Please stay here, we will support you and help you keep up hope!!!! :hugs:


Chelsea, I def see something but it's hard to tell with how the test is pitted and stuff. POAS again!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm going to test again in the morning :D I know how wishy-washy these tests can be though


----------



## Wishing1010

iBeach said:


> Hello girls...
> 
> I haven't been posting much but I am reading what is going on. I feel like I have nothing to share, since I am only inseminating couple of days out of month and otherwise don't have any symptoms.
> I think we are gonna try another month and call it a day if it doesn't work.
> Maybe it wasn't meant to be...
> 
> I am now CD5.....my last two cycles have been 31/32 days...I don't understand why. I was always 28 days until I started TTC....
> I should be O on the 29th, but will start inseminating on the 23rd or so....just in case.

It could just be the stress of TTC that is causing your cycles to be off. :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Chelsea, I see something too - FX for your BFP. Do post your test with FMU :flower:


----------



## chelsealynnb

iBeach said:


> ...... I am out of here. I feel like I don't belong here anymore:cry:
> 
> I wish you all the best and lots of BFP to come your way.

I hope you end up staying :hugs:


----------



## chelsealynnb

MolGold said:


> Chelsea, I see something too - FX for your BFP. Do post your test with FMU :flower:

Will do, for sure. Here is the link to use tools if you want to check it out & vote 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=258575


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, I am the same way... You ladies are my only friends outside of my family. I can't deal with the immature party lifestyle that my "friends" are all wanting to do. That's not me and they are all still doing it. I'm hoping to meet real friends if we ever have a LO...maybe at play groups or church or something.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary, I am the same way... You ladies are my only friends outside of my family. I can't deal with the immature party lifestyle that my "friends" are all wanting to do. That's not me and they are all still doing it. I'm hoping to meet real friends if we ever have a LO...maybe at play groups or church or something.

exactly. I feel like ive grown up and all my old friends are just stuck at age 18 lol


----------



## Jrepp

I'm the same way too.

Ibeach don't leave! 

New post up on eventual momma


----------



## AmySan

IBeach noooo!! Please stay!! You belong here as much as any one of us!!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Well... The witch got me. I just don't know anymore. I'm tired. I lost it after my temp dropped, cried for a while. I don't know how you ladies do it. You're all so strong.


----------



## AmySan

No news on anything really PG symptom wise....I got up in the middle of the night to eat ice cream....

Yesterday's ablation was a success!! My foot hardly hurts if at all - right after it didn't hurt at all!

However, my back is horrifically sore. I went to 2 urgent cares - one said they couldn't give me anythiong but tramadol which does nothing for me..the 2nd said to go to the er (Oh and when I asked dr he said no) sooo we went to Rose, and they were so nice (i could hardly walk it was sooo bad, still it) they gave me a to go bottle of percocet and a 5 pill script, and a shot in the butt of dilaudid. It helped a lot.

However, this morning...Mike forgot to set his alarm...we slept until 10!! I was like nooooo....I texted my boss...I hate the girls at work except 1...she even brought a few vicodin for me lol...but fricken EVERYONE was talking shit about me, and saying 'it is so hard when someone isn't here...and why did she schedule it for thursday' (when i was in icu for 2 days in jan, not one person asked if i was ok - same with today...i bought THEM thank you cards for covering for me) but one stupid bitch had to go to a funeral for her husbands grandma (yeah) and left for 5 days, and had to leave THAT day. SHE was the one bitching the most..s.aying she wanted to be sympathetic, etc. Bullshit. So i sent me boss an email about all of it. It really is just too much. Nobody has talked to me today. Nobody has asked how I am, nothin. Shon (woman) and i have our own friendship - then 5 of the other girls have theirs. It's really hard...with so many women. 

Argh. I wish we hadn't slept in. I don't know if in that case they would be at least somewhat nice. I dunno. I am over it. So mean! 

Getting my hair done tonight at 6...which I am excited for...at least i will feel pretty...will post pictures maybe later :)

I consider you guys my closest friends...we literally share everything, the most intimate of details, lol...down to CM, haha!! Ibeach, please don't leave. :( It's hard enough when people with BFPs wander away...i know I will be here every day still whenever that day comes!! 

love you all <3


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm glad your foot is better but sorry about your back!!! I hope it heals up soon for you!!!! And I hate when people act like that at work. It's fine if they need something but the second the can point the spotlight at someone else's problems, they do. So annoying! Shit happens, ya know?!

And OMG, I'm getting my hair done as I type :)

Will watch your video update soon, Jess!!! Are you feeling any better?

SweetMelodies, it's a tough road and I'm sorry you are here with us. Most of us are going to try NTNP for a bit while we focus on other things. TTC can be the worse and best experience of your life. Hang in there, Hun!!


----------



## AmySan

Yeah! This girl actually had the audacity to say that you should schedule off - she is the one that up and left for 5 days (because they insist on driving) for a funeral for someone she hardly knew...and that was ok...who covered for her then? Duh...My receptionist is so wishy washy and wants to be in the popular group that I am SURE whenever I am gone, she calls the other girls like...Ughhh I knowwww can you take this for Aammmy...It's really bs. 

Post a picture once your hair is done!!! Other than Jess and I and IBeach, I don't know what anyone looks like! Would be nice to put a face to names! Everyone post selfies! lol :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry sweet melodies. You will get a bfp soon! As much as I know it sucks to hear, try not to stress too hard.

I'm not feeling much better, and I actually fell in the tub a bit ago (hubby was babysitting but got a call from work). I spoke to the doctor and she is re filling my prescription for Percocet! Post a pic of your haircut


----------



## aidensmommy1

I will post a pic ladies when I can figure it all out. Uve all explained it but I just cant seem to do it from my phone and dont have my computer (its completely broken!). But I will try and get a pic on here for u all 

ive been having really weird stabbing pains in my vag all day today and some pressure in my abdomen and I keep getting on and off pains where my kidneys are again. I'm thinking it may be from my HSG tho. I just hope its normal and I'm not experiencing any type of infection. If it gets bad ill call the doctor but right now its def manageable..the shooting pain in my vag is just uncomfortable and there nothing I can do to make it better. It could even be a side affect from the vitex. As long as its not an infection, I'll be more then fine. 

Today and yes have been long days with lots of tears and I am exhausted! I do have ONE frer left!!! I'm so excited!! Dh has had it hidden since last cycle and that's why last cycle I found one I didn't know about...he grabbed a two pack and put. One under the sink and hid the other for this month knowing id prob use mine before 12dpo when I really want one lol. 
Oh yea, I wanted to tell u all about dinner tonight. Dh, Aiden, and I went out for pizza tonight and aiden randomly said to us "I'm not going to Zac's tonight" (zac is his dads name) and I was like do u mean daddy? And he said "I call him zac. I dont like to call him daddy" and I said who's ur daddy then? And he said "I think that nahums my dad". Lol it was like music to dh's ears. I explained to aiden tho that yes Nahum is his step dad but that he has a daddy but it showed what he thinks. (his dad has maybe been around 2 1/2 out of the 6yrs of aidens life and has always just called whenever it was convenient and then suddenly 6 months ago he thinks he should have 50/50 and be able to claim aiden lol. I honestly think this is all his way to try and get money out of being a father when I dont even make him pay child support nor does he buy ANYTHING. Its sad. But yeah it made dhs night hearing aiden basically say he thought of him as his dad  

Alright well goodnight ladies and I will update with what frer says in the a.m! FX!

Amy I am sooo happy it worked!! That's awesome!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I took another test this morning, 9dpo FMU and I still see that line! I wish I could trust these cheapies more. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here it is super crazy tweaked and the link 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=258818
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Megamegan

Chelsea, I'm sorry to say, last cycle I got those almost-lines pretty much every test and they were negative. Then, this cycle Wishing got pink lines that I considered positive but they were also negative. With Wondfo, don't trust it unless it's obviously visible to the naked eye, and then confirm with another test. That's my advice from my experience. You have lots of time still to get a BFP this cycle, good luck!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Megamegan said:


> Chelsea, I'm sorry to say, last cycle I got those almost-lines pretty much every test and they were negative. Then, this cycle Wishing got pink lines that I considered positive but they were also negative. With Wondfo, don't trust it unless it's obviously visible to the naked eye, and then confirm with another test. That's my advice from my experience. You have lots of time still to get a BFP this cycle, good luck!!

Thanks! Yeah I know they can be so wishy-washy. I'm waiting to see if a real visible line shows up, then back it up with a FRER. I think I'll use a FRER tomorrow morning with FMU. I just wish these tests were more reliable!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree with Megan. I also have had those exact lines. Wishing and Mega had really bad batches, only 2 out of my 20 tests showed minor evaps so maybe ull get lucky and have a better batch like I did have (should've saved some!!) And i couldn't really see it besides a little outline in the regular pic but I could def see the tweaked version. FX its the start to ur bfp! U could put this matter to rest by using a frer tomorrow. Odds are if ur getting a line on wondfo, you'll get a more visable/believable line on frer . Good luck!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I took one of my FRERs.... I still don't know!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## aidensmommy1

I dont see anything yet but its still early! Frer was positive when my levels were under 10 so they're def sensitive. And I know wondfos are almost right there with them. I'd try another wondfo tomorrow a.m and if u get a darker line then today, it may have picked it up before frer. The frer box says at 9dpo, only 58% (I think or its right around there) can get a positive. I see many ppl get a positive with frer at about 10dpo. 

AFM, I'm saving my frer for tomorrow a.m. I'm pretty sure I'm out given my hsg results so I'm ordering the enzymes today and will start them as soon as they get here  I'm excited for that. I feel exhausted thinking about having to keep trying month after month with no results and its just making me realize this is truly the best time to take this semi break. I guess everything does happen for a reason. I needed a break! Hopefully at my next hsg after taking the enzymes, ill get different results and have a better chance  FX!


----------



## sunshine85

Hey girlies! Been MIA for a week since I've been housesitting in another county. So as goes my period was April 7th-11th. I went out of town the 12th-16th (wednesday) We :sex: wednesday, friday twice, and early this morning (at about 5am). I felt strong right ovary pains yesterday although my ovulation calendar says I am supposed to ovulate on April 21. I am using preseed as well. Not sure if my calendar is wrong on ovulation day since I felt the pains yesterday so I figured I would dtd every day this time around. Ahhh so not sure if I am in the tww according to my ovary pain or if I will wait until the date my ovu calendar says :wacko: :wacko: 

On that note, very happy to be back and join in on the conversations and waiting together :happy:

:dust: to all my ladies xx


----------



## Megamegan

Hi sunshine! Maybe pee on an OPK and see if it's positive?

Afm, still waiting for my brown CM today, and all the sudden I've got this horrible aching pain above my left hip and up my back a little. Along with very slight twinges that come before AF. But I'm crossing my fingers this hip/back pain is pregnancy related since I don't recall feeling this before in all 7 cycles of TTC. I didn't hurt myself or anything and it just started in the middle of my day. There's a first for every ache and pain but I have one more day til AF so I'm remaining cautiously hopeful. :)


----------



## sunshine85

Megamegan said:


> Hi sunshine! Maybe pee on an OPK and see if it's positive?
> 
> Afm, still waiting for my brown CM today, and all the sudden I've got this horrible aching pain above my left hip and up my back a little. Along with very slight twinges that come before AF. But I'm crossing my fingers this hip/back pain is pregnancy related since I don't recall feeling this before in all 7 cycles of TTC. I didn't hurt myself or anything and it just started in the middle of my day. There's a first for every ache and pain but I have one more day til AF so I'm remaining cautiously hopeful. :)

Thats true. I will go buy one and try it out. I never tried an opk lol where is a good place to buy


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies! Just got back from a 7 mile bike ride! I'm exhausted lol but it felt good :)

Sounds promising, Megan!!!! FX!

Mary, you aren't out unless the witch shows! :hugs: 

Chelsea, not sure I see anything in FRER but do see the line on the wondfo. As the other ladies have stated, we have seen some bad batches recently so I would be cautiously hopeful until a FRER shows BFP :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks everyone! I'm thinking about skipping tomorrow and testing again on Monday. I'm sick of the 'is it there is it not there' guessing game! I want to see a clear line!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Hi sunshine! Maybe pee on an OPK and see if it's positive?
> 
> Afm, still waiting for my brown CM today, and all the sudden I've got this horrible aching pain above my left hip and up my back a little. Along with very slight twinges that come before AF. But I'm crossing my fingers this hip/back pain is pregnancy related since I don't recall feeling this before in all 7 cycles of TTC. I didn't hurt myself or anything and it just started in the middle of my day. There's a first for every ache and pain but I have one more day til AF so I'm remaining cautiously hopeful. :)

I have the same hip/back pain and that's the one symptom that's still giving me some hope. FX its a good sign, at least for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

chelsealynnb said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm thinking about skipping tomorrow and testing again on Monday. I'm sick of the 'is it there is it not there' guessing game! I want to see a clear line!

the frer digi "yes" and "no" tests are very very sensitive as well so if ur waiting until the day after tomorrow and dont want the guessing game, that's the most sensitive digi out there. Ive seen it work early for many with just a very faint line on the reg frer line tests. Just wanted to throw out a suggestion  good luck and FX!!!!


----------



## MolGold

I hear you ladies cramping and that gives me some hope... I just quit OPKing since I never seem to get +OPKs.. but I am cramping on and off since yesterday :) Maybe its O day !

Chelsea, I thought I saw something on the FRER.. wait it out a little, 9DPO is still early :) FX!!


----------



## Jrepp

The frer digis have a sensitivity of 10.8 I believe. They are more sensitive than some dye tests. 

Sunshine - I prefer the target brand dip test. It's $16 for 20 tests. You can also get them at walmart and the dollar store.

So this is going to sound gross, but I had to use the bathroom really bad, but pushing hurts. When I was pushing, the catheter came out like 2" and I couldn't push it back in because.....well there was a bulge. The only way to get the catheter back in was to use my finger (don't worry, I washed my hands) and push against my rectum through my vagina. The poop just slid right out and I noticed my vag is full of tubes and ties and stuff. I feel like I got all the bells and whistles going on in there.


----------



## Megamegan

Jessica, you are dealing with some seriously difficult stuff! Keep an eye out for constipation- after my surgery I had it SO BAD and that was the worst part of it all, I was using any and all methods to get it out and it was so horrific. I had to be on a heavy dose of Colace for several days- if you're even on the brink of constipation I would do colace!!! If pushing causes your cath to come out then you definitely don't need constipation too. Anyway I'm sorry it's been so rough, I hope you're getting lots of support from DH during this time :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. Hubby is being awesome! He had one night where he was like screw it.....I wound up sleeping so to speak on the couch and missed my meds but ever since he has been a total angel.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well ladies, I just started getting some brown discharge. There's a little black to it but that's probably just really old blood from my HSG. I'm guessing AF will be in full force tonight or tomorrow a.m. Well at least I didn't waist my last frer today so I have it for if I'm late next cycle since I'm going to be testing only on the day AF is suppose to show for the next couple months (or im going to try super hard to...its one of the things I'm doing dif w slowing down on ttc so I don't obsess) so idk maybe the vitex is causing back pain and some pinching type cramping. I'm also thinking maybe I did O on CD14 because I never have an LP shorter than 13 days and if anything I would have thought the vitex would make it longer. 

So now I'm just waiting for my enzymes to get here, stopping the vitex and just taking the enzymes and prenatals. I'm excited to see if the hsg will be able to push through in 3-5 months (I haven't fully decided when we will go back yet). I'm also going to look into a whole bunch of other natural remedies for unblocking tubes so hopefullyyyy something works  it sucks AF had to show and I didn't get my miracle but that's ok. It'll happen one day, I have alot of faith for that. 

so who is left waiting to test still? Good luck!!!

Jrepp, omgosh I was soo constipated after my surgery...even just after my HSG. But with my surgery it was horrible and it was soo hard to push because its hard to use certain muscles in ur stomach. Ugh. I'd end up freaking out with the balloon falling out at home. Itd scare me. Get better!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

Jess- Good!! That is helpful. 

Mary- I'm sorry :( I am sure you'll have better luck with those enzymes and the second HSG, your positive attitude I'm sure helps!!!

AFM... still no brown spotting for me... but feeling the cramps and especially in my hips, which I guess has probably happened before but it's just more pronounced now. I suppose my LP might be lengthening, it's not out of the question... just curious to see what my temp does tomorrow morning. If it's still up, I am hoping for an Easter egg BFP! Keep your fingers crossed tight tight tight!!!


----------



## Megamegan

OMG. I'm having the worst stabbing pain in the center low part of my abdomen, around where my uterus is, it is NOT AF cramps at all. It hurts!!! Any of you previously pregnant people ever feel something like this? This is just not normal at all. It's kind of spreading to my whole belly. It's making me kind of incapacitated at the moment. Holy crap.

**overreacting** lol...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Megamegan said:


> OMG. I'm having the worst stabbing pain in the center low part of my abdomen, around where my uterus is, it is NOT AF cramps at all. It hurts!!! Any of you previously pregnant people ever feel something like this? This is just not normal at all. It's kind of spreading to my whole belly. It's making me kind of incapacitated at the moment. Holy crap.
> 
> **overreacting** lol...

I had that once with pregnancy #4. It was implanting. It hurt so bad that it took my breath away!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Stupid internet cheapies!! I took another this evening, got another faint line!! I just want a clear answer. I know it's still so early though. Maybe I should use DH's urine on one and see if anything shows :haha: 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=259136
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea, that's a pretty decent line, in my opinion!!


----------



## sunshine85

Well I usually know when I O because I get strong right or left ovary pain and very wet down there. I felt this yesterday and we dtd twice. My ovu calendar says I ovulate the 21st but who the hell knows lol I plan on baby dancing at least once a day until two days after the 21st just to be sure. My calendar says today is a very fertile day and as I type this I felt a twinge of right ovary pain again. Been nauseous all day too ugh...joint pains and acid reflux or heartburn...blah


----------



## chelsealynnb

sunshine85 said:


> Well I usually know when I O because I get strong right or left ovary pain and very wet down there. I felt this yesterday and we dtd twice. My ovu calendar says I ovulate the 21st but who the hell knows lol I plan on baby dancing at least once a day until two days after the 21st just to be sure. My calendar says today is a very fertile day and as I type this I felt a twinge of right ovary pain again. Been nauseous all day too ugh...joint pains and acid reflux or heartburn...blah

Sounds like you're getting tons of BD'ing in!


----------



## sunshine85

chelsealynnb said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well I usually know when I O because I get strong right or left ovary pain and very wet down there. I felt this yesterday and we dtd twice. My ovu calendar says I ovulate the 21st but who the hell knows lol I plan on baby dancing at least once a day until two days after the 21st just to be sure. My calendar says today is a very fertile day and as I type this I felt a twinge of right ovary pain again. Been nauseous all day too ugh...joint pains and acid reflux or heartburn...blah
> 
> Sounds like you're getting tons of BD'ing in!Click to expand...

Chels, I am trying girly :happydance: would love a take home rainbow baby. But this is only cycle two trying. Btw, your line looks fabulous!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi There,

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to intrude in here but am I able to join in?
I always need people to speak to, especially during the TWW! We are on cycle 4 of TTC baby one and I'm doing charting for the first time this month on advice of my acupuncturist and I'm really loving it! Feel like I'm in control of some small thing. 

I'm due around May 5th for AF going by a 30 day (average) cycle but could be a couple days earlier. 

xx


----------



## sunshine85

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to intrude in here but am I able to join in?
> I always need people to speak to, especially during the TWW! We are on cycle 4 of TTC baby one and I'm doing charting for the first time this month on advice of my acupuncturist and I'm really loving it! Feel like I'm in control of some small thing.
> 
> I'm due around May 5th for AF going by a 30 day (average) cycle but could be a couple days earlier.
> 
> xx

Welcome! :hugs: lets hope :af: stays away for us all ;)

:dust:


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome tuesdaysbaby!! Good luck to you :) I'm doing acupuncture this cycle as well... did you do it at all before TTC? I find it really relaxes me and it helping with some neck pain I have, but not sure about success with TTC yet, waiting on my period any day now! 

Chelsea, Thanks for the input, and btw I can see that line... I know it sucks to be in limbo unsure if it's going to get darker... Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!! I have zero line on a test still, so I'm definitely leaning towards AF coming tomorrow or Monday, but I'm still hoping that I get a late BFP :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

sunshine85 said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to intrude in here but am I able to join in?
> I always need people to speak to, especially during the TWW! We are on cycle 4 of TTC baby one and I'm doing charting for the first time this month on advice of my acupuncturist and I'm really loving it! Feel like I'm in control of some small thing.
> 
> I'm due around May 5th for AF going by a 30 day (average) cycle but could be a couple days earlier.
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome! :hugs: lets hope :af: stays away for us all ;)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes, no AF thank you, for any of us!

I've seen most of you ladies around on BnB but it's nice to have an actual thread can be a bit lonely otherwise this journey! :flower:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Megamegan said:


> Welcome tuesdaysbaby!! Good luck to you :) I'm doing acupuncture this cycle as well... did you do it at all before TTC? I find it really relaxes me and it helping with some neck pain I have, but not sure about success with TTC yet, waiting on my period any day now!
> 
> Chelsea, Thanks for the input, and btw I can see that line... I know it sucks to be in limbo unsure if it's going to get darker... Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!! I have zero line on a test still, so I'm definitely leaning towards AF coming tomorrow or Monday, but I'm still hoping that I get a late BFP :)

Hi Megamegan,

Thank you for the welcome :flower:

I didn't do it before TTC, but I find it really relaxing too, which is important for me as I don't ever really truly relax&#8230; I'm always thinking about something else or worrying or unable to stop thinking about getting pregnant! I fell asleep at the last session, within 5 minutes - I felt like I was floating and my acupuncturist said that the needles she put in can do that to you, the light floating feeling that is. I loved it. I need it in my life every day! Haha. I hope that it helps both of us, even if it is just a stress relief and that helps us on our way to BFPs! 

Fingers crossed that AF does NOT come visit you! x


----------



## sunshine85

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to intrude in here but am I able to join in?
> I always need people to speak to, especially during the TWW! We are on cycle 4 of TTC baby one and I'm doing charting for the first time this month on advice of my acupuncturist and I'm really loving it! Feel like I'm in control of some small thing.
> 
> I'm due around May 5th for AF going by a 30 day (average) cycle but could be a couple days earlier.
> 
> xx

Welcome! :hugs: lets hope :af: stays away for us all ;)

:dust:


----------



## sunshine85

Dammit now these right ovary pains are getting stronger....had them yesterday and was sure it was O...but now I feel them and checked my calendar its a friggin high fertile day for me today


----------



## aidensmommy1

chelsealynnb said:


> Stupid internet cheapies!! I took another this evening, got another faint line!! I just want a clear answer. I know it's still so early though. Maybe I should use DH's urine on one and see if anything shows :haha:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=259136

I can def see this one soo much better. I couldn't see the last ones at all but I can actually see this so the line must be getting some what darker. FX for an even better one in the a.m!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Idk if I should count today as CD1 or tomorrow...like I'm spotting but at times its more so idk...what would u ladies count it as? Its basically right in between spotting and having a light flow if that makes any sense...

And omg wishing I have horrible cramps like u described!! I never ever ever cramp this bad. I'm almost in tears at times! I've read vitex can cause strong cramps and that's def true! It'll still be more than worth taking it when I start trying harder again tho..i can take these horrid cramps for a baby lol  so I realized my enzymes weren't even ordered yet today!! I didn't hit the submit button some how! Ugh. But they'll be here by Fri the 25th so I can start them in 6 days . I'm wishing I had just started them last cycle just so id already have it going in my system but I was being hopeful for a miracle bfp and didn't want to mess with anything. But at least I get to start them now and I'm sure I'll be all fixed up within the next 3-6 months. FX for that!

Mega, I reallyyy hope u get ur Easter bfp!! That'd be amazing! Ur temp did jump today...its the same temp abouts as this dpo last cycle but from what I read its the pattern, not the temps that really matter. I really hope u get it. Its been a pretty bad month and we need another bfp in here!! Good luck and ill be checking in first thing in the a.m!  FX! :dust:


----------



## Megamegan

I'm so nervous that I have been dreaming about taking the test or talking to people about pregnancy...I woke up at 2:45 to pee and last night started feeling like I had to pee more frequently with less coming out but it doesn't feel like a UTI...I really just started thinking of all the possibilities last night and I'm definitely nervous now!! And I took my temp because I didn't know it wasn't morning and it was 98.7. I might just be a day off on when my period is coming. And now I'm sitting here at 3am and I'm hungry lol. Last night I realized a few telltale signs of AF have not arrived. Nasty headache the day before, spotting, smell of period (tmi), diarrhea. Nope. And with the unusual cramps and pain in hips, I just can't help but be hopeful. And then I remember we timed BD well and used soft cups and I'm feeling like there's a chance. Thanks to you girls I'm not alone with my thoughts. I suppose I should try to sleep so I can get an accurate waking temp! Happy Easter! :)


----------



## Igrowbabies

Morning ladies! My BFP is a thing of the past. Suffering terrible cramps and heavy bleed. CP again! Going to doc next week to check things out. Bummed but relieved, if that makes any sense...

Good luck to you all and lots of baby/sticky dust to ya!!!
:dust::dust::dust:

FYI - I was 16 dpo with BFPs since 12 dpo and faint bfp on first night of bleed...


----------



## chelsealynnb

:bfn: on FRER this morning, urgh. Wanted to see a BFP so badly. The other tests must have been flukes. I'm so sick of internet cheapies, I think I'm going to wait for a few days to test again and just use my digis that I have left. 

Hope everyone has a great Easter :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aidensmommy1

chelsealynnb said:


> :bfn: on FRER this morning, urgh. Wanted to see a BFP so badly. The other tests must have been flukes. I'm so sick of internet cheapies, I think I'm going to wait for a few days to test again and just use my digis that I have left.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Easter :flower:

I think waiting for a digi is a great idea. The digi would prob be able to pick up in about 2 days. Good Luck!

AFM, I'm counting today as CD1 because it was like 1230a.m when I actually noticed a decent light flow. These cramps are the worse! By far! :-(. I'm going to actually take some ibuprofen for the pain for once  

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Megamegan

igrowbabies- I'm sorry to hear about your CP :( Good luck at the doctor's!

Chelsea- I know IC's can be so disappointing.. I like them because I can POAS as many times as I want without wasting $$, but personally for me I just wouldn't use a digi until after a missed period or after a positive on another test... seeing the words "not pregnant" is too disappointing to me! I remember in college even though I was preventing, I was always halfway hoping it would happen and I took a digi once and was super sad with those words- lol. 

Mary- Yes today as CD1 sounds accurate. Impressive, I always take Ibuprofen or Midol for AF. I get killer cramps but only for like one day. You'll feel better soon :)

AFM- BFN on my test this morning, temp is still consistent with other post-o temps this cycle, and no blood yet. I feel like spotting will start today but as I stated in my 3 am post (lol) I also feel different, just a tiny bit different, from other cycles. For instance my hips were aching all night as I slept. That is so weird for me. 

Do you ladies see any hint of anything on this test? I thought I saw a little something on it but this isn't the best pic (3 min mark, the time limit)... and it's the first one I've gotten this cycle. Weird how I got tons of evaps last cycle but this one, same batch and no evaps.
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> igrowbabies- I'm sorry to hear about your CP :( Good luck at the doctor's!
> 
> Chelsea- I know IC's can be so disappointing.. I like them because I can POAS as many times as I want without wasting $$, but personally for me I just wouldn't use a digi until after a missed period or after a positive on another test... seeing the words "not pregnant" is too disappointing to me! I remember in college even though I was preventing, I was always halfway hoping it would happen and I took a digi once and was super sad with those words- lol.
> 
> Mary- Yes today as CD1 sounds accurate. Impressive, I always take Ibuprofen or Midol for AF. I get killer cramps but only for like one day. You'll feel better soon :)
> 
> AFM- BFN on my test this morning, temp is still consistent with other post-o temps this cycle, and no blood yet. I feel like spotting will start today but as I stated in my 3 am post (lol) I also feel different, just a tiny bit different, from other cycles. For instance my hips were aching all night as I slept. That is so weird for me.
> 
> Do you ladies see any hint of anything on this test? I thought I saw a little something on it but this isn't the best pic (3 min mark, the time limit)... and it's the first one I've gotten this cycle. Weird how I got tons of evaps last cycle but this one, same batch and no evaps.

I dont see anything Megan but it still def could be early. Its weird that u dont have AF because usually u get it the same day as me or the day before me and today was when AF was due for me so there's some hope on its own, ur LP's longer than usual (well it will be after today).  FX :af: stays away!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just have to say, these past two months have made me HATE wondfos! I personally had a good batch (like no evaps) but obv there's way too many bad batches out there. I decided for now on I'll just buy the .88 cent walmart tests if I get the urge. I dont plan to test until AF is due this cycle because I'm getting my head out of the gutter testing wise for the next couple of months. I would be crushed if I ended up with a 100% convincing line like wishing had and it turn out not to be true. I'd honestly prefer a digi over wondfo and I'm always the first person to say "a digital will show up later and I dont like seeing the words" (just like u said Megan) but at the same time, id rather see not pregnant then to be fooled into thinking I AM pregnant when I'm not, u know? I still cant believe those stupid stupid wondfo lines have done that to 3 or 4 women on just this one thread in the past month. That's what's keeping me from ordering more lol. I just had to vent about the wondfos. Lol. Does anyone know of any better internet cheapies so I know for the future? There's obv going to be evaps on some tests no matter the brand but these evaps are just plain cruel!! Anyways, I hope everyone is having a fabulous Easter! I actually got to keep aiden! His dad is back to his old self (this wkend anyways) and didn't want to have to spend the little amount of money he needed to for an Easter basket so he just didn't call. I know spending money is the only reason I didn't get that call. His loss. I'm not complaining, he just made my Easter even better


----------



## Megamegan

I hear ya, Mary. You're right. Check out the latest thing my Wondfo's are showing. A line in the wrong spot. Invalid as far as I'm concerned. But uncool.
 



Attached Files:







photo-9.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> I hear ya, Mary. You're right. Check out the latest thing my Wondfo's are showing. A line in the wrong spot. Invalid as far as I'm concerned. But uncool.

LOL wow!! U have 3 lines! Lol I got 3 lines on frer once..i was praying one was the real line and one was the evap but apparently I was just oh so lucky enough to get TWO evaps on one test! Lol Sooo not cool!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just keep looking at ur test Megan and I can see the line u DONT have am arrow over sooo clearly. If it was on its own (one line) itd almost be convincing. See that's what I mean, I would rather see "not pregnant" than to see a line saying "hey you may be pregnant...or I'm just playing another cruel trick!" lol cuz at least the digital wont completely rip ur heart out and cant lie, u know? I would have snapped if I had one that looked like wishings and it wasn't real. That really bugs me just cuz we all go thru enough as it is but I guess we get what we pay for, u know? But I've always been the same as u and I still wouldn't use a digi until at least 13dpo and that's only if I have confusing line tests like urs, wishings, and the other 2 ladies on here. (I'm sorry It'll take me another day or two to remember all the new names) I just hate seeing the words, as we all do :-\. I'm just rambling lol. But in a situation where I thought I got a faint bfp, id use a frer digi to check. And actually these days, that's one digital I do trust super early. It can pick up a level of around 10. If the frer line one will pick it up, the "yes" or "no" frer digis will too . I was so happy when I learned that a couple months ago lol Sorry for rambling...im having trouble getting my words out the way I want to today so I've been going on and on lol. 
Well Megan, I truly truly hope u get a darker test line but with TWO lines and not 3 lol. FX! If ur sister couldn't get a positive til a little later, there is a decent chance it could happen with you too. Stuff like that runs in my bffs family. None of them can get positives until at least 5 wks along (so at least 20dpo because the docs go by ur LMP if u dont chart) but that's still a pretty late bfp and my bffs first pregnancy was about 10wks from her O day (12 according to docs) until she got a positive urine test. I remember u saying it took longer for ur sister so I figured id mention it can run in the family just incase it ever comes in handy for ur ttc journey u may have already known. Lol. If u cant tell, I'm bored waiting for everyone to be ready so we can leave for the family dinner. Sorry for the book and thanks for reading!  :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

So annoyed not sure if I am 1 or 2 dpo or if I need to count from when my ovu calendar says I ovulate, which is tomorrow. Blah. I felt right ovary pains on Fri & Saturday. Thinking of going to buy an ovu test now just to see if I am or what. So confused :(


----------



## Megamegan

Mary, yeah actually the line furthest to the left isn't a line, it's the spot where the strip ends and turns into the white part...really it's just that middle line which is in the wrong spot. Anyway it means nothing lol. I'm so super nauseous ever since the middle of acupuncture today and I think I'll feel better after I eat lunch. I went to church and stared at an adorable baby giving his mommy open mouth kisses on her cheek the whole time. It was so cute. I love baby kisses. Anyway I sure hope I get a BFP or AF by tomorrow morning so I can tell DH in person. If I have to wait til the middle of the week for a BFP I would have to hold it in until Saturday night and I know I can't do that!! I want him to be the first to know but my work friends have to know too because I'm traveling with them. They for sure would know when I refused to drink each night. Lol. Ugh This is THE HARDEST part of the 2ww. Period late no explanation. Let's get a move on here!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, can you put me down for may 16th? Idk when AF will be due next yet but around the 16th is when ill test if AF is late. AF should be due between the 12th and 16th so ill go w the later date. Thanks love! Happy Easter!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Actually, the 15th where u have me is perfect


----------



## aidensmommy1

sunshine85 said:


> So annoyed not sure if I am 1 or 2 dpo or if I need to count from when my ovu calendar says I ovulate, which is tomorrow. Blah. I felt right ovary pains on Fri & Saturday. Thinking of going to buy an ovu test now just to see if I am or what. So confused :(

if the opk is neg, id go by the days u felt the O pains and if u want just use opks for the next couple of days to make urself feel better since they come in packs of 7 to 20. Good luck and I hope u get ur bfp!


----------



## sunshine85

aidensmommy1 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> So annoyed not sure if I am 1 or 2 dpo or if I need to count from when my ovu calendar says I ovulate, which is tomorrow. Blah. I felt right ovary pains on Fri & Saturday. Thinking of going to buy an ovu test now just to see if I am or what. So confused :(
> 
> if the opk is neg, id go by the days u felt the O pains and if u want just use opks for the next couple of days to make urself feel better since they come in packs of 7 to 20.
> Good luck and I hope u get ur bfp!Click to expand...


Yes I think I will go buy some today when I get my lazy self off the couch. I think even if I am ovulating I covered all bases since we dtd for three days straight lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Mary, yeah actually the line furthest to the left isn't a line, it's the spot where the strip ends and turns into the white part...really it's just that middle line which is in the wrong spot. Anyway it means nothing lol. I'm so super nauseous ever since the middle of acupuncture today and I think I'll feel better after I eat lunch. I went to church and stared at an adorable baby giving his mommy open mouth kisses on her cheek the whole time. It was so cute. I love baby kisses. Anyway I sure hope I get a BFP or AF by tomorrow morning so I can tell DH in person. If I have to wait til the middle of the week for a BFP I would have to hold it in until Saturday night and I know I can't do that!! I want him to be the first to know but my work friends have to know too because I'm traveling with them. They for sure would know when I refused to drink each night. Lol. Ugh This is THE HARDEST part of the 2ww. Period late no explanation. Let's get a move on here!!

I know, you get to that point where its like "ok if I'm not pregnant, just let AF show or give me a bfp!!!" lol limbo sucks! And idk how I didn't realize that was just part of the test strip lol even in person my eyes mess with me while trying to look at wondfos though. That would have been a nice looking line tho lol I hope u get ur bfp before ur trip! FX!


----------



## Hopefulmum2be

BFP!!! Got my BFP 3 days ago after 3
Months of ttc. I had a tiny bit of spotting the day before my period was due so was completely convinced AF had arrived as my boobs were hurting, slight cramping and quite ratty - all period symptoms. After my period hadn't properly come on I did a test and it was positive. I then did 3 others over the next couple of days and all positive. So so excited but now so nervous something will go wrong. The only thing I will say though for ladies looking out for all sorts of symptoms is that I don't think there are any that are different from usual period. I know everyone is different but I had no symptoms that were different from period symptoms until my period didn't arrive. Good luck everyone!! Xxxxx


----------



## Megamegan

Eeekkkk.... ignore the little scratches to the left of the line, my stupid nail did that, but there's a second line on this test, right?! This is within the time limit, and as I write this, I feel like throwing up. I'm not convinced of BFP yet (not even close) but I am convinced I could really be pregnant because of no AF and how I feel. I just took a 2 hour nap and feel worse than I did before the nap. Well, going on a plane should be fun!! Lol

I will def test tonight, reeeeeally really want a BFP before I leave so DH and I can celebrate! He doesn't know about this test yet.
 



Attached Files:







photo.PNG-3.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Megamegan

As far as I am concerned these tests are still stinkin negative. I just am making myself find a line. If AF is coming she's gonna be a mean one.


----------



## Jrepp

You guys are making me nervous about the 50 opk and 20 hpt wondfos I just got (before they said to wait). I may spend some extra mullah and get some of the dollar store opk's and the up & ups I'm used to just to see what works the very best. 

Megan, I don't see a line, but the pic is kinda blurry and I have pain pill eye (everything kinda floats around). Do you have an frer to test with? You could always tell your work friends that you have a blood test coming up and you can't drink before hand. It may take some of the pressure off. 

Mary, sorry the witch caught up to you. What are the supplements you were talking about? Have you looked into abdominal massage at all?

Sunshine (don't know your real name) do you do any temping or anything like that?

AFM: had a really rough couple days. Thank goodness for pain pills. A while back I googled laparoscopy/hysteroscopy recovery time and there were tons of posts about women feeling better a few days later..... I don't know how the hell they did that! I'm 9 days past surgery and I can barely move! This sucks. Plus today is the baby I lost in Augusts estimated due date. I should be coddling a baby, not incubating a saline filled balloon :( A means to an end right?


----------



## Megamegan

Jess- I don't want to use up my FRER until AF is truly late. I just did an internal check and found a little bit of brown-tinged CM so now I'm expecting AF to come tomorrow, meaning my LP probably just increased to 14 days this cycle... maybe the Royal Jelly helped, who knows. My cervix was soft yesterday and it's hard today. So yeah AF is surely on the way but that sucks so much because I will be flying tomorrow, 2 different flights. I was hoping the worst of AF would be over by then.

That does suck knowing your EDD was today, Jess. Maybe it will be around the same time next year since you'll be trying by then!! Could totally happen :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan I dont think that's the right place, plus I only see half of the line...maybe its just me but I think u got a really bad batch of those! :-( Do u have another brand like frer? At 14dpo, frer would def pick it up if a wondfo does. Frer picked up when my levels were under 10. FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Jess- I don't want to use up my FRER until AF is truly late. I just did an internal check and found a little bit of brown-tinged CM so now I'm expecting AF to come tomorrow, meaning my LP probably just increased to 14 days this cycle... maybe the Royal Jelly helped, who knows. My cervix was soft yesterday and it's hard today. So yeah AF is surely on the way but that sucks so much because I will be flying tomorrow, 2 different flights. I was hoping the worst of AF would be over by then.
> 
> That does suck knowing your EDD was today, Jess. Maybe it will be around the same time next year since you'll be trying by then!! Could totally happen :)

Megan it could still happen tho...if u haven't used a frer, maybe you'll get a surprise. I'm holding out hope for u! One of us needs a bfp!!


Jessica, ill be starting an enzyme called serrapeptase. I've read about alot of women getting good results with this so its worth a try before going the lap route (I'm at risk for completely losing my only tube if I do surgery instantly so I'm looking for natural ways first). I have read about abdominal massages. I read that ur OB can actually teach u how to do it urself so I'm going to ask about this . Hopefully something works!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

chelsealynnb said:


> :bfn: on FRER this morning, urgh. Wanted to see a BFP so badly. The other tests must have been flukes. I'm so sick of internet cheapies, I think I'm going to wait for a few days to test again and just use my digis that I have left.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Easter :flower:

Sorry Chelsea :( x

I think that's a good idea to wait and use the digital I'm hopeful for your BFP! x


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay so I am officially freaking out! I'm a POAS addict! Well I decided to conduct my own little science experiment and I dipped one IC into my son's urine ( :haha: ) and two into mine. His looks BFN to me and mine looks BFP to me! I'll attach the pics but I don't know how to attach multiple pics to one post so excuse the multiple postings. DS's have the "H" on the pic and mine is the two together. I'll attach his first: 

(For tweaking purposes to make sure there isn't a line) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=259442
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay and here is mine: 

(Link for tweaking) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=259440
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Megamegan

Chelsea, I definitely see what you are talking about!!! Yay! FX it gets darker!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Megamegan said:


> Chelsea, I definitely see what you are talking about!!! Yay! FX it gets darker!

Thank you thank you!! Gah WHY did I use my last FRER this morning like an idiot?! I'll buy more tomorrow after work!


----------



## aidensmommy1

chelsealynnb said:


> Okay and here is mine:
> 
> (Link for tweaking) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=259440

I def see the difference and I can def see a little shadow line on the top test in the pics with ur urine. But I'm not sure if its pink or just an evap. By tomorrow a.m ud def be able to notice a difference if its truly the start to ur bfp. I couldn't see a line at all really before so it may have already gotten darker...? Idk. Have u used a frer? I cant remember.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsea, I see u have used a frer. Nvm  well FX ur line gets darker!! GL!


----------



## Megamegan

Chelsea, it's ok, we all do it lol :) Hope to see a BFP FRER soon!

Ugh, you lucky people are getting my play-by-play, I'm so sorry. Lol. My temperature is 100.0 and I feel HORRIBLE. I feel like I have the flu. That's how my sister and mom felt when they were pregnant. DH says to take some Tylenol so I guess I'll be doing that now. I am dreading feeling like crap all week during my tour but it will be worth it if it's a BFP! I keep going back and forth about what I think... all I know at this point is that I feel awful.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Chelsea, it's ok, we all do it lol :) Hope to see a BFP FRER soon!
> 
> Ugh, you lucky people are getting my play-by-play, I'm so sorry. Lol. My temperature is 100.0 and I feel HORRIBLE. I feel like I have the flu. That's how my sister and mom felt when they were pregnant. DH says to take some Tylenol so I guess I'll be doing that now. I am dreading feeling like crap all week during my tour but it will be worth it if it's a BFP! I keep going back and forth about what I think... all I know at this point is that I feel awful.

have u had any more spotting/brown CM? I hope u get ur bfp, I really do. Every month u get very very excited and get symptoms that almost make u positive that its ur month and then ur let down. I dont want it to happen again! Stay away from Megan :af:! And all the other ladies waiting to test! But really mega, I hope this is your month. I know ur bfp will come soon regardless but I'm praying that its now!  FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

I see it, Chelsea!! FX for a darker line and a sticky BFP!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps13a180c5.jpg


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks, everyone! I'm on the edge of my butt!!

Megan, hopefully all that cruddy feeling will lead to a BFP!

Wishing, thanks so much for that tweak!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Megamegan said:


> Chelsea, it's ok, we all do it lol :) Hope to see a BFP FRER soon!
> 
> Ugh, you lucky people are getting my play-by-play, I'm so sorry. Lol. My temperature is 100.0 and I feel HORRIBLE. I feel like I have the flu. That's how my sister and mom felt when they were pregnant. DH says to take some Tylenol so I guess I'll be doing that now. I am dreading feeling like crap all week during my tour but it will be worth it if it's a BFP! I keep going back and forth about what I think... all I know at this point is that I feel awful.

As horrible as you are feeling, this does sound like a good sign! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yeah Chelsea I can Defff see it on the tweaked pic.  FX u get a nice line on frer tomorrow! Or whenever u get more


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for the encouragement everyone, Yes I certainly like to get my hopes up every month and didn't expect I would do that this month but hey there's no denying a late AF!!! 

So, this is my lot # and expiration for my Wondfo's:

W00130460-3 Exp: 04/2015

So I was searching around on that twoweekwait website and saw a girl that had BFNs on Wondfo all the way up to 18dpo and finally got a faint line and positive on a Clearblue digi with weeks estimator 2-3 weeks... so that makes me wonder if this batch is really not sensitive? Do you ladies have this batch (Chelsea?)... I'm about to do another google search but I have 3 digi's and if no AF by the morning I might take one just to ease my mind before the trip. 

And no I haven't actually had any spotting come out onto pantyliner, only during internal CM check and I haven't checked again but it's probably just some old blood hanging out in there... hopefully not to be followed by new blood...

I'm fine with either answer, it will just be another month if AF shows, no biggie. Being in limbo I tend to overanalyze everything, and so thankful to have you ladies to vent to, my poor DH keeps getting mixed signals from me "I might be! I'm probably not. Wait I still might be!" Lol. Poor guy. He's a trooper. He's also feeling sick today so we both are having a crummy day.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you ladies still waiting to test :) and Megan, I hope these are great signs for you!

Sorry to those who got the witch :hugs:

I hope you start feeling more like yourself soon, Jrepp!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Megan, I have W00130174-3 exp 01/2015. I'll search and see if I find anything about that.


----------



## Wishing1010

Megan, my Evaps were from the same batch as you :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

Nooooo!!! I just googled my lot # and I found someone who said they weren't pregnant but she was showing fairly clear lines!! Shit!! I wonder what that means :cry: if these are wrong I'm burning them all!!


----------



## Wishing1010

chelsealynnb said:


> Nooooo!!! I just googled my lot # and I found someone who said they weren't pregnant but she was showing fairly clear lines!! Shit!! I wonder what that means :cry: if these are wrong I'm burning them all!!

:hugs: I'm over these wondfo's! I hope you and Megan get real bfp's from them though. I won't use them again.


----------



## Megamegan

Wishing, that sounds about right! Judging by my almost-evaps last cycle... well... I'm calling it, these tests suck. I'm holding pee til 9 pm (if I can) for an FRER. I'm just going to use all my tests by tomorrow morning (minus the digi's) because I would rather wait til I get home and have DH test with me... I don't want him to miss out on that experience. And if my period never comes I think that will be enough of an answer for me until Saturday. 

(Who am I kidding)- I'll try anyway :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: FX so tightly for you!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well I just took this and I don't really see anything!! :dohh: My urine was a bit diluted this time but I'm already sad :cry: Wishing, can you try and tweak it again?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps41f5f8c1.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Definitely still a line but I can't tell color!


----------



## chelsealynnb

You're my lifesaver right now! Still hope


----------



## chelsealynnb

Can you see if you can pull anything from this one? This was dipped in DS's urine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps79fe2cb2.jpg

I don't see anything! Hope that's a great sign :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

:happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone, Yes I certainly like to get my hopes up every month and didn't expect I would do that this month but hey there's no denying a late AF!!!
> 
> So, this is my lot # and expiration for my Wondfo's:
> 
> W00130460-3 Exp: 04/2015
> 
> So I was searching around on that twoweekwait website and saw a girl that had BFNs on Wondfo all the way up to 18dpo and finally got a faint line and positive on a Clearblue digi with weeks estimator 2-3 weeks... so that makes me wonder if this batch is really not sensitive? Do you ladies have this batch (Chelsea?)... I'm about to do another google search but I have 3 digi's and if no AF by the morning I might take one just to ease my mind before the trip.
> 
> And no I haven't actually had any spotting come out onto pantyliner, only during internal CM check and I haven't checked again but it's probably just some old blood hanging out in there... hopefully not to be followed by new blood...
> 
> I'm fine with either answer, it will just be another month if AF shows, no biggie. Being in limbo I tend to overanalyze everything, and so thankful to have you ladies to vent to, my poor DH keeps getting mixed signals from me "I might be! I'm probably not. Wait I still might be!" Lol. Poor guy. He's a trooper. He's also feeling sick today so we both are having a crummy day.

lol my dh went crazy after the second month of me saying"omg this has to be it!!". I was the same exact way as u tho..actually all the way up until the end of cycle #8 lol . We cant help ourselves sometimes! But after that point I started being in denial that it could be my month, which isn't a bad thing emotionally. 
And yesss u should use a digi! That's what I was saying I read about those. Some batches are super sensitive and can pick up q pregnancy as early as 7dpo, but I see it more so on 8dpo BUT THEN I see alot of women who get nothing but a faint line even after AF is due but positives on other brands so I think it just all depends on the particular tests u get cuz even a good batch can have a few bad ones in it, u know? So I'm just staying away from the brand test for now! I wish I knew for sure they'd work early or even by 14dpo but there's no way if knowing! Ugh. But yes I think it's a GREAT idea to go ahead and use a digi in the a.m if still no :af: It'll make you feel better because it should be accurate by 15dpo (of course there is a chance it wont be accurate yet depending on how quick hcg may go into ur urine but digis are usually accurate at this point). Also some of the women on these site who get late positives just implanted late and u may have as well with the pains u were feeling in ur hips and abdomen. FX u get ur bfp either way! And if not, at least we still have each other to help through the rest of this journey. I thank god for that every day!  ill be checking in first thing in the a.m to see if ur bfp came yet!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Mary... I still have a fever and feel like I have the flu, complete with nausea and body aches. I have no AF and no spotting, internally right by my cervix I have that light brown cm but it's not much at all. Going to bed soon, have to wake up at 5:15 instead of 6 which means my temp might be a little off but it should still be pretty accurate. Seeing as my current temp is 99.8, I would be surprised if it went down to 97.8 or so. And my current temp is AFTER taking Tylenol to reduce it. Well with my luck I'm probably just sick at the same time my period is due. Lol. I'll see y'all in the morning. :)


----------



## mrsstrezy

Megan-I am so excited for you! Can't wait to see your results tomorrow. 

Well, "O" day has finally arrived on CD 34. Ridiculous! Been having EWCM and cramping since Thursday, and finally got my positive OPK today. BD'd on Thursday night, yesterday morning, and hopefully will get another session in tomorrow evening. Not feeling super positive about it...I just have a feeling that with cycles this long, that eventually after some time I will need medical help to conceive!


----------



## Megamegan

Well after several hours of unrelenting nausea, I finally forced myself to throw up, knowing that was the only way I would feel better. I only ate one meal today and DH and I had the same thing so I know it wasn't that. I am hoping I can get a few hours of sleep now and no matter what I hope that was a one time occurrence. There's nothing I hate more than throwing up!! Will update in the morning...


----------



## ab75

Congratulations hopeful xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, your temp is so far up, Megan!!! FX FX FX :dust:


----------



## Megamegan

I think I'm just sick. Maybe that's why my period is being delayed. I got a negative on ClearBlue digital and Wondfo. I'm 15dpo and expect my period tonight. This sucks big time but hopefully I am not going to throw up anymore. Like I said I think my high temp is just a fever. Of course if no AF I'll test again in a couple days.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Megan, I hope you feel better soon. Being sick is no fun at all, & sorry to head about the bfn :hugs:


I'm disappointed in my test from this morning. I was thinking if these taunting lines on the cheapies were real, it would be darker this morning. It still looks the same, barely visable. I hate cheapies!! I'm grasping at straws here but I'm going to pick up a FRER on my way home from work today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2bdbec84.jpg

Sometimes IC take longer to progress :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wishing, you're awesome :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for Megan and Chelsea! Come on bfps!

AFM, AF cramps are horrid but I some how haven't made it past a light flow and AF is already starting to fade into spotting. This is like the quickest & lightest AF I've ever had. I wonder how long ill just spot for now that AF is dying down. My tampon was basically dry still this a.m so I have to wear a small pad (which I hate! Lol) oh well. 
:dust: TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, it kinda looks like u O'ed on CD12 instead of 13 LAST cycle making ur LP 15 days instead of 14. Its hard to tell without the other temps but u could be like me and O the same day as ur positive opk. My chart last cycle is incorrect. I really oed on CD14 but FF has it at CD15 because I only had a small rise and then a really slow rise like u did last cycle. I wanted to throw that out there.for something for u to think about as a possible reason for why AF or a bfp isn't here yet..? I've been thinking since last cycle that u may have oed on CD12 but thought maybe it was right because of the 14 day LP but many women have 15 day LPs so u def could too (which isn't a bad thing for ttc!). IF AF shows today (FX it doesn't!!) it looks like it might be right on time. Ur chart last cycle just really really looks like it was truly a 15 day LP. If that's the case, its good for u to know tho for the future. If you dont agree with me that's completely ok. That's just what I see when I look at ur chart and signs (& I have lots of experience with slow rising charts :-( lol) and wanted to help u get out of this limbo and possibly figure out what's going on, u know. Either way I hope this ends in a bfp! A long LP can allow u to have a late BFP because there still time later on for the egg to implant last minute  FX that's what was happening 2 or 3 nights ago...i cant remember which night exactly u felt those hip pains right now. FX for u!! 
And dont take this post wrong...im not trying to make u not excited or anything like that. Only trying to help u find a reason for no AF and no bfp yet. And omgoshh Megan, I know u said u are sick but wow that's a high temp! :-( its good but I feel bad because if u can actually feel the fact that ur temp is up to the point where its making u feel sick, its obv a real fever along with everything else ur feeling. I hope u get better soon or at least get ur bfp so u can be happier about being sick lol. GL hun.


----------



## Wishing1010

My AF is fading finally too but I have a lot of irritation down there (I tried a new soap and sometimes that causes me to have burning and itching with no discharge). I was really hoping to BD tonight as I'm very much in the mood lol FX I can suck it up long enough to get some loving this evening :)

Megan, I really hope the witch stays away :hugs: same for you, Chelsea!

Aidensmommy, that's strange that you have horrid cramps but light flow, maybe it's the Vitex? I know it gave me bad cramping all month but my flow was actually super heavy. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I called my doctor's office this morning, he is on call at the hospital but the nurse sent him a message requesting an HCG lab. I'm supposed to call back when I get out of work to see if he responded to the message and see if I should just head over to the lab. So if he responds today, I'll know tonight if these IC's are picking up super low levels or if they're crap!!


----------



## MolGold

Chelsea - yes, blood work is surely going to let you know if you are pregnant. FX!

I still haven't O'd I think - at cd22!! last cycle I o'd at cd23 and I thought its a one off but his late Oing is becoming a pattern :( DO you guys think I can get a sticky BFP with such late Oing? And the wait to be in TWW doubles for me than most people!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

MolGold said:


> Chelsea - yes, blood work is surely going to let you know if you are pregnant. FX!
> 
> I still haven't O'd I think - at cd22!! last cycle I o'd at cd23 and I thought its a one off but his late Oing is becoming a pattern :( DO you guys think I can get a sticky BFP with such late Oing? And the wait to be in TWW doubles for me than most people!!

My cycles are like that sometimes! So annoying. My dr told me it's definitely possible to get a sticky BFP with cycles like that. Good luck!


----------



## Megamegan

Mary, you're right, last cycle I may have O'd a day sooner making my LP 14 days (it's actually 13 right now), meaning my period could be due today. Yes I do have a real fever and it sucks. I have hope but no BFP yet makes me think it's a slim chance. I also have zero AF cramps today, I just feel ill, basically none of this feels normal. It might all hit me at once this evening. I'll keep you guys posted. About to take off on my first flight. So glad I made it through the 1.5 hour drive to Laguardia. Feeling much less sick and had coffee and half a bagel. Next time I post I will be in Arizona! :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Hi ladies - still stalking you all :)

Megan, FWIW I had no symptoms at all when I got by BFP - just a nasty sinus infection. Apparently my boss was the same way with both of her kids, that was her only early preg symptom as well! FX for you!!!

Chelsea, hope you get some great news from your labs!

And to the rest of you ladies taking a much-needed break, I absolutely wish you the best. TTC is hard and frustrating and incredibly emotional. Sometimes a clean start is best. Remember how hopeful we felt that first month TTC? Well you get that all over again! GL to all of you, and :babydust:!


----------



## sunshine85

Bought the opk yesterday and it showed positive right away. We dtd three days in a row, twice on friday once on saturday and twice yesterday. My ovu calendar says i ovulate today idk so confused. I will take the opk again today i think


----------



## chelsealynnb

sunshine85 said:


> Bought the opk yesterday and it showed positive right away. We dtd three days in a row, twice on friday once on saturday and twice yesterday. My ovu calendar says i ovulate today idk so confused. I will take the opk again today i think

You can still get a +OPK after you have already ovulated.


----------



## sunshine85

chelsealynnb said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Bought the opk yesterday and it showed positive right away. We dtd three days in a row, twice on friday once on saturday and twice yesterday. My ovu calendar says i ovulate today idk so confused. I will take the opk again today i think
> 
> You can still get a +OPK after you have already ovulated.Click to expand...



I did not know that! Thank you. I felt ovu ovary pains in my right side on friday and thought i o that day but who knows lol.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00185.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chelsealynnb

sunshine85 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Bought the opk yesterday and it showed positive right away. We dtd three days in a row, twice on friday once on saturday and twice yesterday. My ovu calendar says i ovulate today idk so confused. I will take the opk again today i think
> 
> You can still get a +OPK after you have already ovulated.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that! Thank you. I felt ovu ovary pains in my right side on friday and thought i o that day but who knows lol.Click to expand...

Yep! My first round of Clomid my Dr wanted to monitor me via ultrasound to make sure it worked. I had a +OPK on CD14, went for my ultrasound on CD15 which confirmed I had already ovulated but I kept taking OPKs because I was curious about how long I would have a +OPK, and I had a +OPK until CD16.


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> Chelsea - yes, blood work is surely going to let you know if you are pregnant. FX!
> 
> I still haven't O'd I think - at cd22!! last cycle I o'd at cd23 and I thought its a one off but his late Oing is becoming a pattern :( DO you guys think I can get a sticky BFP with such late Oing? And the wait to be in TWW doubles for me than most people!!

yes of course! There's a chance to get a bfp no matter how late O is!  sometimes O'ing too late can make the egg go bad but it depends on the egg health on its own as well. Just like O'ing early can make an non mature egg pop out but there's TONS of women who get BFP's after O'ing CD8 and tons of women Oing CD30+ and get BFP's too so ur good. Idk if I explained that good. Lol hope this helps some. GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

sunshine85 said:


> Bought the opk yesterday and it showed positive right away. We dtd three days in a row, twice on friday once on saturday and twice yesterday. My ovu calendar says i ovulate today idk so confused. I will take the opk again today i think

You may be Oing today or u oed yest. I usually get my positive opk the same day as O but everyone is diff n alot get a positive the day before O. Are u temping or is it just a calendar to help u estimate O day? If its just a calendar, id def trust ur opk and other sign over that. I used one of those for about 5 months of ttc and I was bding 2-5 days off from when I really O'ed thinking the calendar is right but I was soo wrong. It sounds like u covered it bding wise so i think ur good either way!


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi everyone! Just checking in - had my first IUI this morning and it went great! Hubby's count was amazing! Had 38.1 million soldiers placed inside with an 80% motility! Had two follies at least, possibly four! Fingers are crossed so tight! Will be trying to wait til AF is due to test. Good luck to everyone, trying or taking a break! =)


----------



## aidensmommy1

chelsealynnb said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Bought the opk yesterday and it showed positive right away. We dtd three days in a row, twice on friday once on saturday and twice yesterday. My ovu calendar says i ovulate today idk so confused. I will take the opk again today i think
> 
> You can still get a +OPK after you have already ovulated.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that! Thank you. I felt ovu ovary pains in my right side on friday and thought i o that day but who knows lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! My first round of Clomid my Dr wanted to monitor me via ultrasound to make sure it worked. I had a +OPK on CD14, went for my ultrasound on CD15 which confirmed I had already ovulated but I kept taking OPKs because I was curious about how long I would have a +OPK, and I had a +OPK until CD16.Click to expand...

This can def be true! This past cycle I had that happen..(FF has it marked wrong) but I had 3 positive opks and I know I oed on the day of the second opk and I must have just had a big surge leaving LH in my system for longer than usual and still got an extremely dark opk the next day! Must have had a good O anyways  If only it could have been fertilized and was able to go through my tube :-( but I did learn for the future that vitex helps me have a stronger O. 
Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in - had my first IUI this morning and it went great! Hubby's count was amazing! Had 38.1 million soldiers placed inside with an 80% motility! Had two follies at least, possibly four! Fingers are crossed so tight! Will be trying to wait til AF is due to test. Good luck to everyone, trying or taking a break! =)

This sounds exciting!  I wish u tons of luck and baby dust!! Ill be waiting for ur BFP announcement :-D


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jennuuh said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in - had my first IUI this morning and it went great! Hubby's count was amazing! Had 38.1 million soldiers placed inside with an 80% motility! Had two follies at least, possibly four! Fingers are crossed so tight! Will be trying to wait til AF is due to test. Good luck to everyone, trying or taking a break! =)

Sounds very promising! Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck jennuuh!

I just got a call from the nurse. The re thinks all of my pain is from the balloon, and they want to take it out today. My sister is picking me up on her lunch break and dropping me off at the hospital and they are going to remove it. I'm still going to try to get more Percocet though and I still go back Wednesday for a post op appointment with my pelvic pain doctor and apparently a 3d utlrasound on May 5th with the re to make sure everything is healed


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Good luck jennuuh!
> 
> I just got a call from the nurse. The re thinks all of my pain is from the balloon, and they want to take it out today. My sister is picking me up on her lunch break and dropping me off at the hospital and they are going to remove it. I'm still going to try to get more Percocet though and I still go back Wednesday for a post op appointment with my pelvic pain doctor and apparently a 3d utlrasound on May 5th with the re to make sure everything is healed

oh good! I thought that was probably alot of ur pain..only because I remember how much it hurt to have a balloon clamping my uterus in place for just 20mins..i couldn't imagine having it in for weeks! I hope this helps u feel better now! Good luck hun! <3


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp, I hope that eases some of the pain for you! 

I'm at the lab right now getting my blood drawn. No more line guessing for me! :D I just want a definite yes or no one way or the other!


----------



## Jrepp

How did you get them to agree to a blood test?

Edit: it's out. The doctor said I kept it in longer than most. Mine was in for 10 days, the average is 3 and they prefer 21. I can stop taking the antibiotics and the estradiol so my period should resume in a few weeks. I'm back to temping and opk's and all that jazz. 

Here is a pic of the balloon. It was filled with 8ccs of saline, but the pic is only a third of the size that it was in me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well my doc said he wants me to start Progesterone as soon as I get pregnant to hopefully keep me from bleeding, so I called and said I've been getting faint positives and he gave me a standing order at the lab. 

Still - I couldn't wait so I picked up a more expensive test (I know, I know shame on me for getting a blue dye but that store didn't have FRER!) anyway - I see a faint line! Wishing - can you tweak it?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well, I just called my doctor's office and my HCG level is exactly ZERO ZIP ZILCH NOTHING!!! Urgh!!! I'm so frustrated and have also come to the conclusion that Wondfo internet cheapies came strait from the depths of HELL and I'm never using them again!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps53597882.jpg

I see it!!!


Oh wow, Jrepp!!! That is crazy. I wasn't sure what you were referring to but now I understand what the balloon is. Ugh, are you feeling better now?


----------



## Wishing1010

WTH, it's zero?! No freaking way!!! I can't believe that Chelsea.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wishing1010 said:


> WTH, it's zero?! No freaking way!!! I can't believe that Chelsea.

I know!! I was almost positive I was pregnant after taking this stupid Clear Blue!!! Wtf! I've never had false positives before and now I get all these?! Urgh! I'm never testing early again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

chelsealynnb said:


> Well, I just called my doctor's office and my HCG level is exactly ZERO ZIP ZILCH NOTHING!!! Urgh!!! I'm so frustrated and have also come to the conclusion that Wondfo internet cheapies came strait from the depths of HELL and I'm never using them again!!!

I'm sorry :-(. Right Before I saw this post ibwas about to warn u about blue dye tests. If u ever plan to pay more for tests, def stick w frer! (i know u said the store didnt have any :-( ) They may show an indent sorta line at times but it doesn't have color so its obv its not a positive. Frer is pretty much the only brand I will actually believe. I'm still soo sorry. I now def know that hating the wondfos was a good choice. I got real lucky with an awesome batch but ive seen TOO MANY convincing evaps JUST this cycle. Its ridiculous. I'm sorry to u and all the other ladies who had these tests fool them :-(. The blue dye test is to be expected. The dye almost always leaves a little tiny bit of a line behind, sadly. Ive even had one with a dark line. Its cruel. I hope u get ur bfp soon hun <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I'm happy its out! And ur back in the temping business  I'm going to remain temping so when I'm ready I am still caught up with my cycles but I already feel alot.more relaxed not thinking about when I'm going to O and all that norm ttc stuff. I bet ur already feeling alot less pressure with the balloon removed... I hope anyways! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Mary, you're right, last cycle I may have O'd a day sooner making my LP 14 days (it's actually 13 right now), meaning my period could be due today. Yes I do have a real fever and it sucks. I have hope but no BFP yet makes me think it's a slim chance. I also have zero AF cramps today, I just feel ill, basically none of this feels normal. It might all hit me at once this evening. I'll keep you guys posted. About to take off on my first flight. So glad I made it through the 1.5 hour drive to Laguardia. Feeling much less sick and had coffee and half a bagel. Next time I post I will be in Arizona! :)

I hope u have a safe trip and feel better! That stinks u have a fever right when ur going on tour! :-(. I hope u feel better asap or at least get a bfp out of it! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

I am still holding out hope for you girls! FX you get surprise bfp's!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - I am 100% convinced the balloon was not the issue as I am still in a lot of pain. Actually in more pain now that the balloon was removed. The doctor gave me 20 more Percocet to get me through to Wednesday and my normal pelvic pain doctor can give me more when I see her for my post op visit. But at least the contraption is out and my vagina doesn't have a billion things going on in it. 

Chelsea - I am sorry your beta was at 0! Did you use the wondfo opk's as well or just the hpts? I wonder if half of them are good and half are bad. I started the wondfo opk's today (even though I took the estrogen this morning) because I have to chart again so the re knows what's going on.


----------



## Megamegan

Jess- yay for getting balloon out, possibly there is still pain from removing it? Atleast they are giving you Percocet. Ugh. Good luck :/

Chelsea- so sorry your levels were 0!! That sucks. Yeah I think the best thing all of us can really learn from all this crap is that the best thing to do is wait for a late period. Mine is late and I'm still not testing positive so who knows. 

Afm- arrived in AZ, no AF (feels wet down there but no blood), and no cramps still, still feel like I have the flu, nausea and fever, and I've been taking Tylenol and Dramamine today. So I'm sure I would feel much worse if I hadn't taken those things. Will update if AF shows.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - I am 100% convinced the balloon was not the issue as I am still in a lot of pain. Actually in more pain now that the balloon was removed. The doctor gave me 20 more Percocet to get me through to Wednesday and my normal pelvic pain doctor can give me more when I see her for my post op visit. But at least the contraption is out and my vagina doesn't have a billion things going on in it.
> 
> Chelsea - I am sorry your beta was at 0! Did you use the wondfo opk's as well or just the hpts? I wonder if half of them are good and half are bad. I started the wondfo opk's today (even though I took the estrogen this morning) because I have to chart again so the re knows what's going on.

I'm so sorry ur in more pain! What the heck! I hope the problem can be solved ASAP!! I know it'll be solved but it just needs to happen already! Its insane it just feels worse. :-( I bet its pain just on the inside.of ur uterus from having that GIANT thing removed in surgery! The lining/inside of ur uterus is probably still healing and that may be one reason why you have to wait to try..? Ugh get better Jessica! This has been a horrible month! FX everything gets better from here on out!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Jess- yay for getting balloon out, possibly there is still pain from removing it? Atleast they are giving you Percocet. Ugh. Good luck :/
> 
> Chelsea- so sorry your levels were 0!! That sucks. Yeah I think the best thing all of us can really learn from all this crap is that the best thing to do is wait for a late period. Mine is late and I'm still not testing positive so who knows.
> 
> Afm- arrived in AZ, no AF (feels wet down there but no blood), and no cramps still, still feel like I have the flu, nausea and fever, and I've been taking Tylenol and Dramamine today. So I'm sure I would feel much worse if I hadn't taken those things. Will update if AF shows.

signs always have to be soo confusing huh?! Some women on here get bfps after getting alot.of wet/watery CM but then others like me get wet/watery the day before/day AF shows her ugly face. It should be the same for all of us to make it easier to predict!! Lol :-(. I hope your someone who gets it before a bfp! Estrogen is produced by progesterone in small amounts so I think that's what causes watery CM before a bfp but once again, before AF it happens alot because of the falling progesterone and the estrogen starting to filter back in ur body. I'm bored and figured id share the info I read in an article about watery or EWCM before AF or BFP lol. There was an article on it with a huge thread following it and pretty much every other person had dif experiences CM wise. I am kinda bored not focusing on ttc myself so I apologize for these long tutorials lol. Once aiden gets back home I won't have so much time on my hands! Lol  and the weather is getting nice...im excited for the next couple months. Good luck Megan!!! The signs for AF and a BFP are identical alot of times but right now, u have more good signs than ever (especially a late period!) I hope you get to go.home to dh with an awesome surprise! Plus itd make my month seeing one of u girls get a bfp as well  FX!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> Mary - I am 100% convinced the balloon was not the issue as I am still in a lot of pain. Actually in more pain now that the balloon was removed. The doctor gave me 20 more Percocet to get me through to Wednesday and my normal pelvic pain doctor can give me more when I see her for my post op visit. But at least the contraption is out and my vagina doesn't have a billion things going on in it.
> 
> Chelsea - I am sorry your beta was at 0! Did you use the wondfo opk's as well or just the hpts? I wonder if half of them are good and half are bad. I started the wondfo opk's today (even though I took the estrogen this morning) because I have to chart again so the re knows what's going on.


I used the Wondfo OPKs, too. They seemed to work for me. I'll attach a pic of this cycle. Sorry to hear that your pain wasn't resolved :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Megamegan

Yes Mary that's all so true... I know this CM could mean either AF or BFP! All I know is I am ridiculously sick. The time zone here is 3 hours earlier so with it being 9:30pm to my body, something is definitely up that AF is not here yet. I'm so tempted to keep testing and testing but something tells me it won't show up til 18dpo or later. I might give in along the way but temping should also give me a good idea of what's going on (unless being sick affects my temp, no clue WHY I am sick so I can't figure that one out!). 

This is just torture!! I want to celebrate! But instead I have to perform all week (how?!!) and feel sick 24 hours a day. My coworkers here all know I'm TTC and late so they are being super supportive and I'm hoping we will get to celebrate later this week. If not, let's get this show on the road, aunt flo.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Megan! And I know, I hope u either get ur bfp & soon or if ur bodies just being wierd, just let AF show! It gets to that point like uhh Ok...whats going on here?! I'm feeling anxious for u! Missed AF is a very good sign. FX! 
I do know travel/time change can have affect on the menstrual cycle but u just left today so Idk if it could be that. We obv know you are very sick and that didn't happen because of travel, that's for sure! I hope u and jrepp both feel better asap! :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Aw, Jrepp and Megan hope you guys feel better soon. Megan, I hope this is your month..! and SO sorry about your BFN Chelsea... :( I know how frustrating that is. 

I broke my BBt again! I haven't been able to temp today and its possible O day !! :( I am tired of OPKing and I might just quit temping for a month or two - I am getting impatient..


----------



## sunshine85

aidensmommy1 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Bought the opk yesterday and it showed positive right away. We dtd three days in a row, twice on friday once on saturday and twice yesterday. My ovu calendar says i ovulate today idk so confused. I will take the opk again today i think
> 
> You may be Oing today or u oed yest. I usually get my positive opk the same day as O but everyone is diff n alot get a positive the day before O. Are u temping or is it just a calendar to help u estimate O day? If its just a calendar, id def trust ur opk and other sign over that. I used one of those for about 5 months of ttc and I was bding 2-5 days off from when I really O'ed thinking the calendar is right but I was soo wrong. It sounds like u covered it bding wise so i think ur good either way!Click to expand...


Yesterday was positive as well which is why I was confused it being so dark and positive today. Not charting or temping as that stuff stresses me out haha. Just did the opk because a friend said to try it. Baby danced four days straight and if his star player :spermy: didn't make a touchdown than idk lol...


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning everyone. :flower: Well I woke up at 2:30 here in AZ which is 5:30 to my body... had some absolutely horrible diarrhea which I think helped relieve some of my nausea finally... took my last Wondfo (aaah! last one) and it was a BFN (attached photo is about 20 min into the drying stage)... but I have no sign of AF and my temp is still high...:happydance: I was going to ask you girls, do you think I should temp at 3 am here in AZ or 6 am like I usually do in NY? With the 3 hour time difference and staying here for 6 days I am not sure what to do. I guess I could always do both and see how similar they are. The only reason I still want to temp is because they say 18 high temps after ovulation means pregnancy, and I'm on day 16 already... unless I see a BFP, temping is my only way to clue me in to what might be going on. Even 18 days of high temps won't totally convince me but it will make it that much more likely. Please keep me in your prayers if you pray... I am out of HPT's besides the digi's, and knowing myself I will probably just get more at the store some time today, but all I want is a clear answer!! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo-10.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX Megan! It may just be those stupid wondfos not wanting to give an answer at this point. Fx a frer works now  ill be praying!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks... not going to take a FRER... I feel some slight lower belly cramps so maybe AF is coming today... I will wait and if nothing by tomorrow, with a high temp still, I guess I will go buy more tests. I'm just starting to feel kinda discouraged because this is so unusual. If AF shows, I don't have an explanation for it being late. And then next cycle will be even more uncertain because I won't know how long to expect my LP to be! Well I'm going to try to rest a little more. Today is our first performance and I want to be able to play. Right now I haven't eaten more than half a bagel in 2 days so playing my flute sounds like an impossible feat. Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I figured u wouldn't be using a frer today. If u were home id expect u to lol but I figured ud wait until at least tonight before breaking and buying any. I hope AF stays away! My tummy always bubbles before and once I get that feeling like I might end up having diarrhea, I know AF has to be coming. At least I have one for sure warning sign (that I wish wouldn't happen for 9 months!!) lol. That's ALL I used to have for AF cramps actually but now my cramps are AWFUL! Only for the past 2-3 cycles. Its weird. Anyways, I'm getting off track. FX ur someone who feels "AF" coming and then get ur bfp after . Some women swear AF is going to start the day or two before they get their BFP. FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

I am still bleeding red! It slowed yesterday and now it's back to being a heavier flow on cd7 :( stupid clomid


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> Aw, Jrepp and Megan hope you guys feel better soon. Megan, I hope this is your month..! and SO sorry about your BFN Chelsea... :( I know how frustrating that is.
> 
> I broke my BBt again! I haven't been able to temp today and its possible O day !! :( I am tired of OPKing and I might just quit temping for a month or two - I am getting impatient..

did u physically feel like u O'ed 2 days ago or so? It kinda looks like you may have oed CD20 and if u had one more higher temp today, it prob would have given u crosshairs and it.cpuld just be a slow rise to start out with...? Dont quote me on that tho so bd how u already would plan..i dont want to mess it up! Lol. Are u getting a new thermometer today? My temp went wayyy up but it can be wacky during AF but I also think it may be time for a new thermometer. I think I wore out both of them the past cycle. I kept triple checking my temp because I was shocked with how little of a rise I had lol. Good luck!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and my cramping came back just like I'm cd1 again. Miserable!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I am still bleeding red! It slowed yesterday and now it's back to being a heavier flow on cd7 :( stupid clomid

awe I'm sorry :-\. I'm like the opposite this cycle. I feel like I need to bleed more!! Its like u got it for both of us! :-( ive had nothing more than a light flow but if you could feel these cramps, ud think I was having the heaviest flow of my life. Ugh! I hope AF is gone by today for you. I know ur waiting to bd so come on AF, lets get a move on!  Is it common for clomid to cause a heavier/longer period?


----------



## Wishing1010

I have no clue, but I regret taking it more and more everyday. I've def been looking forward to BD, it's such a stress reliever and now I'm stressing bc I can't! I cried when I saw the flow picked back up.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh and my cramping came back just like I'm cd1 again. Miserable!!!

ugh! I literally feel u on this one! After ttc and dh seeing everything I go thru every month, he's like "women get the s**t end of things, huh?" lol I think he finally realized this after he saw me go through all the pain during the HSG :-( lol. Its true though. Just AF alone, even without ttc is more then most men could handle but I guess that's why god gave us women the monthly "gifts" instead lol. 
I hope ur cramps go away soon too, right along with AF! You've had enough! :-(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I have no clue, but I regret taking it more and more everyday. I've def been looking forward to BD, it's such a stress reliever and now I'm stressing bc I can't! I cried when I saw the flow picked back up.

have u researched at all about if AF will pick back up if u stop taking it? Cuz you normally would have started to take it within the last few days right? Maybe its because your body was expecting it again...? Idk. I know that stuff used to happen to me when I'd stop my BCP's and both pills do stuff to/with ur hormones so maybe it can be the same..? I have no clue, just throwing some ideas out that u could ask ur doc about for if u use the clomid again in the future. And yes bding is def a great stress reliever and I'm looking forward to it as well! I didn't bd for I think like 4-5 days before AF, maybe more so its going to be like a full 10 days :-( lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope the witch disappears soon for both of us!!!! I'm going to have to take care of DH tonight, I feel bad that's it's been so long. We usually pick up bd again around cd 5! 

I will do some research and see what I can find :) I know most women have the worst first month on clomid, then the following months are better.

I hope the witch dies!!! :)


----------



## Megamegan

Well here we go again. Some bright red blood started, it's still light but given the cramps and diarrhea I think it's safe to say today will be CD1. I suppose my temp might still be so high because of dehydration from being sick. I will try to hydrate today and maybe tomorrow it will go down again. I just hope I feel all the way better soon so I can enjoy the rest of my trip. I have a sore throat and general crappy fever feeling today but the nausea is pretty much gone, and I'm about to go get some hotel continental breakfast- yay! 

I'm really not completely upset right now but I am confused, and wondering if a stomach bug can delay AF. It is weird that no one else around me got sick or was sick, it's just like I randomly caught it somewhere and it was just bad timing. Any ideas? Can illness delay your period?


----------



## Jennuuh

Megamegan said:


> Well here we go again. Some bright red blood started, it's still light but given the cramps and diarrhea I think it's safe to say today will be CD1. I suppose my temp might still be so high because of dehydration from being sick. I will try to hydrate today and maybe tomorrow it will go down again. I just hope I feel all the way better soon so I can enjoy the rest of my trip. I have a sore throat and general crappy fever feeling today but the nausea is pretty much gone, and I'm about to go get some hotel continental breakfast- yay!
> 
> I'm really not completely upset right now but I am confused, and wondering if a stomach bug can delay AF. It is weird that no one else around me got sick or was sick, it's just like I randomly caught it somewhere and it was just bad timing. Any ideas? Can illness delay your period?


Megan - Last month I was three days late. About a week before AF was due I got a head/chest cold and had a bladder infection along with kidney stones. I had to take pain medication and antibiotics. My clinic said it shouldn't affect AF but I'm 100% certain it did. I only have a 14 day LP (always have with every fertility medication I've tried), so I don't think it was a lengthening LP at all at least for me. Maybe our bodies were too caught up with fighting the infections that it caused AF to be off?

Regardless, I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Megamegan

Jenna, thank you! I guess next cycle will tell me whether or not my LP is lengthened, but I have a feeling it will just go back to 13 days. They say your LP is not supposed to change, but your O date can (unless you're trying something new like meds or just getting off BC). 

Anyway, happy to say that I'll be giving it a rest this next cycle. I'm out of Wondfo tests and not buying any more. Just going to NTNP for a month, get away from it all, and come back fresh in May. I love you all and thank you for your support day in and day out. This is a great group. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: I'm really sorry Megan!!!! I'm seriously boycotting wondfo's! :devil: I hope you do take some time to enjoy yourself :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry Megan :-(. At least u got an answer I guess...just wish it was a different one. I have a good feeling for all of u ladies for the spring/summer months. 
As for your LP Megan, id just note the fact that you could have a 15 day LP (getting AF on 16dpo) but u can also have a 14 day LP. This cycle you'll know better which one is more regular for you. The docs usually look at 3 months worth of charts to try and analyze things and FF does the same when estimating your LP. It can differ by 1-2 days but for the most part will be the same. So yea basically next cycle just expect AF after a 15 day LP (unless ur bfp comes of course!) but AF may show after 14 days and that'll still be normal for u too . I wish you the absolute vest of luck for this cycle! Im curious to see if dh and I still bd alot during my fertile time without planning it or using opks. Well I do have 5 opks left over that ill prob just use up. Ive had a really weird light AF but it had ALOT of blackish blood clots (sry tmi) and I'm secretly hoping its blockage from my tube coming out with AF lol Im a wishful thinker  But either way my enzymes will be here in 1-2 days, maybe even today so I'm super excited to see how that goes. Ill probably be fully back in the ttc game in about 3 months. Ill prob try pretty harr for one month before I even go for my second hsg. I can't even describe how much less stress I'm feeling not obsessing over getting pregnant this month. Its only easy for me to just let it go right now because I know it's not physically possible YET for me. Before I knew for sure about my tube, I wasn't even able to imagine NOT trying. Idk I cant explain it and once again in rambling lol. But I hope cycle #8 is ur lucky cycle and i hope my tube at least is a tad bit healed by the end of the month lol. I don't expect it to work extremely fast or even on its own without an hsg to push it through for that matter but i did read this stuff works fast for tissue anywhere in the body so hopefully it'll at least reduce it a tiny bit or keep it from getting worse anyways. FX everything goes great for all of us! We all certainly deserve it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Jenna, thank you! I guess next cycle will tell me whether or not my LP is lengthened, but I have a feeling it will just go back to 13 days. They say your LP is not supposed to change, but your O date can (unless you're trying something new like meds or just getting off BC).
> 
> Anyway, happy to say that I'll be giving it a rest this next cycle. I'm out of Wondfo tests and not buying any more. Just going to NTNP for a month, get away from it all, and come back fresh in May. I love you all and thank you for your support day in and day out. This is a great group. <3

this is a very good idea to not get any more wondfos! I'm going to call and complain a few times. We all should lol. Maybe then they'll manufacture them better. Idk. And I think NTNP would be good for u as well..like I said in the last post, I feel alot less stress already. I will never ever give up trying completely but its just nice to have a little break (I didn't see this post until after my other long post before this btw). Who knows, ur NTNP cycle may be ur lucky cycle. Cycle #8 for aleas, she did the NTNP thing and it worked for her. It was probably a coincidence but I'm sure her not stressing over ttc helped some too...u know? And are u going to still b temping? I am cuz I don't wana lose track while on break but I was going to suggest that u should for one more cycle because I know u had mentioned bringing ur charts to the docs with u and they like to see 3 recorded cycles...it was u who said u are going soon and wanted to bring ur charts for them to look at, correct? We've all had too many doc visits so its hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## Megamegan

I haven't decided yet if I'm temping or not. I keep going back and forth. I'm seeing the doc one week before my next period is due, for a Pap smear, and I guess he will give me some guidance on whether or not I should make another appt and how soon... so he probably won't care to see my charts at that point but maybe if I get an appt with an RE after the next AF, I'll bring my charts. So you're right, having 3 months of charts at that point would be a good idea. Plus I have this new BBT that I want to use for the whole cycle. It reads a little hotter than my old one and also only goes to the tenth degree but that's enough for me to confirm O, seeing how high my temps get. TCOYF says the same. I like this one because it has a light and it remembers my last temp.

Side note, I hope that when I DO get pregnant, it doesn't feel this terrible. This was a yucky awful stomach bug and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, lol. But ya know, if it has to be that way to get a baby in my arms, then so be it :)


----------



## Megamegan

Oh, also, I just marked yesterday and today's temps as "Fever" and FF removed those temps. Interesting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was wondering if u marked it or not. A fever, sleep deprived and a few other things will either make ur temp not count at all or will give an open circle. When I remember the other ones that FF will count as a possibly "off" temp, ill share with you.


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry Megan :-(. At least u got an answer I guess...just wish it was a different one. I have a good feeling for all of u ladies for the spring/summer months.
> As for your LP Megan, id just note the fact that you could have a 15 day LP (getting AF on 16dpo) but u can also have a 14 day LP. This cycle you'll know better which one is more regular for you. The docs usually look at 3 months worth of charts to try and analyze things and FF does the same when estimating your LP. It can differ by 1-2 days but for the most part will be the same. So yea basically next cycle just expect AF after a 15 day LP (unless ur bfp comes of course!) but AF may show after 14 days and that'll still be normal for u too . I wish you the absolute vest of luck for this cycle! Im curious to see if dh and I still bd alot during my fertile time without planning it or using opks. Well I do have 5 opks left over that ill prob just use up. Ive had a really weird light AF but it had ALOT of blackish blood clots (sry tmi) and I'm secretly hoping its blockage from my tube coming out with AF lol Im a wishful thinker  But either way my enzymes will be here in 1-2 days, maybe even today so I'm super excited to see how that goes. Ill probably be fully back in the ttc game in about 3 months. Ill prob try pretty harr for one month before I even go for my second hsg. I can't even describe how much less stress I'm feeling not obsessing over getting pregnant this month. Its only easy for me to just let it go right now because I know it's not physically possible YET for me. Before I knew for sure about my tube, I wasn't even able to imagine NOT trying. Idk I cant explain it and once again in rambling lol. But I hope cycle #8 is ur lucky cycle and i hope my tube at least is a tad bit healed by the end of the month lol. I don't expect it to work extremely fast or even on its own without an hsg to push it through for that matter but i did read this stuff works fast for tissue anywhere in the body so hopefully it'll at least reduce it a tiny bit or keep it from getting worse anyways. FX everything goes great for all of us! We all certainly deserve it!

I can't remember or not, but did you spot after your hsg? That could be why your period is lighter this month. Mine was definitely lighter following my sis. 



Megamegan said:


> I haven't decided yet if I'm temping or not. I keep going back and forth. I'm seeing the doc one week before my next period is due, for a Pap smear, and I guess he will give me some guidance on whether or not I should make another appt and how soon... so he probably won't care to see my charts at that point but maybe if I get an appt with an RE after the next AF, I'll bring my charts. So you're right, having 3 months of charts at that point would be a good idea. Plus I have this new BBT that I want to use for the whole cycle. It reads a little hotter than my old one and also only goes to the tenth degree but that's enough for me to confirm O, seeing how high my temps get. TCOYF says the same. I like this one because it has a light and it remembers my last temp.
> 
> Side note, I hope that when I DO get pregnant, it doesn't feel this terrible. This was a yucky awful stomach bug and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, lol. But ya know, if it has to be that way to get a baby in my arms, then so be it :)

In my experience with the re, the more data you have the better. I personally would keep temping just in case. It would suck to have to put your treatment on hold to collect data. How are you feeling now?



Megamegan said:


> Oh, also, I just marked yesterday and today's temps as "Fever" and FF removed those temps. Interesting!

You can always just check the discard temp button so that the temp stays but doesn't count in interpretation.

I forgot to temp this morning, but I don't think one temp is going to make or break me. It's tough getting back into the habit. I just looked at ovufriend and I'm on cd 30 so technically my period should be here in a few days.


----------



## AmySan

Ugh ladies....I messed up bigtime :( I haven't gone back to catch up yet...but I had to get this off of my chest...I am seeing my psychologist tonight...

So...I think I told you all my surgery went well, my foot is much better, but back is very sore.

And you all know about Mike and his scandalous internet stuff...Which I do believe that he deleted...but I found out about that Wednesday night...then Thursday had the procedure...and then was sore...I guess I never really processed it.

Saturday night we went to his friend's house and were drinking (and for the time being I take klonopin and ativan for both anxiety and pain...will get rid of them when I am pregnant..if I ever get pregnant now....)

Well after we left his friend's place...I only kindof remember this stuff. i wanted to get something to eat...and I don't remember what the issue was, but I think he must have been like, put out or something, so we got to taco bell..and I was being really shitty and decided that I wanted to get out of the car and hell, walk home? I have no idea. So I was trying to get out, he was trying to pull me back in...I was saying I wanted to kill myself and that it was his fault and that he though I was ugly and wanted to find someone else, etc...

THEN we got back to his place after he ran a ton of red lights apparently so that i wouldn't get out of the car. I guess he went to change and i had grabbed like 4 knives and was telling him that it was his fault I was going to kill myself, and that I could be pregnant, and it was his fault that I was going to die, blah blah blah...I have vague memories of comparing him to other boyfriends, although he never said that.

I was so drunk. He was literally pinning me down on the ground trying to get knives away from me, and I stabbed myself in the stomach...like on the side...it was deep..but not too bad....He was freaking out of course and while he was trying to hold me down I bit his wrist (to which he said 'you are seriously going to bite me?') and had scratched his arm...both of which are pretty nasty looking... :( 

The neighbors called the police. The door was open...during our struggle, he had been trying to hold me by my clothes and I wriggled out of everything down to my bra and panties..and he was in boxers because he was changing...So the police came in to see him on top of me like this, probably initially looked like a rape scene...

2 police came up and talked to me...and the others were with him...I told them I was upset about finding him on the internet telling people he was single, etc...and that I had wanted to hurt myself...etc...and he apparently told them I wanted to kill myself AND HIM...which...I have some serious issues, but I never ever would hurt anyone else. 

They took me to the hospital. I had to wait for my alcohol content to come down, and for a social worker to evaluate me. My Mom came after Mike had texted her...told her I wanted to kill myself and him. She asked if I had been drinking...etc etc...She told the social worker that I could not drink a lot, etc...Anyway...they let me go around 9AM. 

My back of course was killllling me and somehow i had messed up my lip, it was black and huge...and they decided if they stitched my stab wound it would be a risk for infection, so steri-stripped it and that was it. 

My Mom took me over to his house...i got my bag and we talked a bit. His cat Lexi had gotten out while the police were there. He was being nice...but was super worried. 

Update as of last night, he wants me to see my psychologist before we see one another...seeing him tonight. I asked him to come as well because he said he thinks he needs to talk to someone too...has been in a fog the past 2 days. Was really upset about Lexi. Which I completely understand.

Lexi ended up coming home last night, thank god. He sent me pictures today of his wrist and arm. I feel so terrible. 

I have no idea if I was having flashbacks of past abuse or what the fuck happened. I know of course if I hadn't been drinking and of course hadn't mixed pills with alcohol, I never would have done that. 

He said we can meet in a PUBLIC place after I see my psychologist. He truly thinks that I want to kill myself in front of him to get back at him for hurting me. He said he would be afraid to sleep with me around because he wouldn't know what i would do. 

I asked him if I am pregnant, if he would be happy still. He said that at this point, he would be scared...because I could have killed all 3 of us (potentially) driving down the street...and that if I get off of my medication that he doesn't know what i will do. 

I feel completely completely horrible. Like I seriously have never been through anything like this before...well...where I did something so bad. I've had horrible things done to me. And he has NEVER been through ANYTHING like it before...and trying to kill myself with the tylenol in february really fucked with him. 

He said he wouldn't change his facebook status, or look for anyone online, or anything like that. I have begged him not to give up on me. Am going to sign a waiver so my psychologist can talk to him, etc. 

I wish I could take everything back....drinking that night...it never would have happened if I hadn't been drinking. I feel SO SO horrible. And scared to death I am going to lose him. I know he messed up being on the internet etc..but he was honest about it and didn't turn it around on me at least...I have a lot of abandonment issues and that hit them all on the head, for sure. But my god. I feel like a terrible terrible person.

If his cat didn't come back, I know he probably would have hated me forever. Other than get counseling and apologize profusely, if he doesn't let me show him I am not like that, I don't know what I am going to do. I love him so much you guys :(

What is wrong with me? :( 

And I am on CD 28 now, have taken preg tests every night, all negative. I am supposedly 9DPO today...And now FF is estimating that my period will start on cd 33 because of late ovulation...but having 2 positive ovulation tests is throwing me off. I am praying so hard that I am pregnant, but have had no symptoms whatsoever.... which is odd...always have 'tons' of symptoms. I don't know :( 

I have a feeling it is going to be a long road before he trusts me again now...and I have no idea if he will want to keep ttc...doubtfully. And I doubt he will want to go to the OB now. 

I am so unbelievably sad :( I don't know how I could have done this...and wish I had talked to him about how hurt I was with the internet stuff...it was like the perfect storm...finding out about that the day before surgery..then being caught up in the pain from surgery..then drinking and..yeah.

I hate myself so much right now :(

Thanks for reading my book <3 I love you girls. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its like the first day of AF it was some what normal and since then its been like black strands...like almost like EWCM but black! Its gross but I really feel like old stuff is being cleaned out of my body from the way it feels and the way it looks. And Jessica, I had some spotting after my HSG but it wasn't much at all. Just some here and there for a couple days. 

Wishing, dh and I just bd'ed in the shower randomly and then I thought about u after (not right after lol that sounded weird..) anyways, idk if u and ur dh shower together but water stops AF while ur in it so you guys could try that until stupid AF goes away! And that way if there's still any mess ur already in the shower. Just an idea  lol


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh Amy, what a night! I'm sure seeing the psychologist is a good next step for both of you - definitely mixing the drugs and the alcohol has done something and caused a reaction in you that in ordinary times, it totally wouldn't. :(

I hope that you are able to work things out - I'm not up to play with the other stuff that happened beforehand (internet) but I can work it out and see why you would be upset about that. 

Take it one day at a time, and don't be too hard on yourself - you are making amends and trying to do the right thing. 

xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg Amy. I am soo sorry! I actually found out about my ex on a wed night and that Saturday night we too were drinking and im prescribed to klonopin as well and have been for 10yrs but anyways, we were drinking and even tho I had said I had forgiven him, I freaked about it while drunk and his laptop ended up broken, his stuff on the lawn. That was all meant to happen and I MYSELF wanted to leave him because he was just a liar! Nothing like the way mike sounds. I think mike will change for you in that aspect and I bet he will work with you on things. I feel very sad for you but I know everything will be okay. Your an amazing person! Really. 
And if you could get him to go to the physiatrist with you, that'd help alot I think because then as you are discussing what you did, you can also discuss what HE did and how it just hurt you so bad and even though you forgive him and believe him, you obviously had some unresolved emotions still left inside of you building up. Its good it came out last night rather than later, u know? And not only can the psychiatrist help him realize stuff about himself but can also help him understand YOU more than he already does. If that's not possible for him to go right now, I'm sure ur psychiatrist will give you plenty of ideas any how. 
I hope u heal up fast as well. This has been an extremely difficult month for all of us in soo many different ways :-(. I pray everything gets better from here on out. Your in my prayers hun. I understand anxiety and depression very much so and I'm always here to talk. I could never actually kill myself because of Aiden but there have been times when my depression was so bad I seriously thought about it. Its an awful feeling and no matter how hard u try to shake that anxiety/stress/depression out of ur body, it just won't go away!!! That's how I feel anyway when i just feel like lifes completely against me. It'll get better and its very good your going to talk to someone about it all. You will truly be in my prayers. I'm sorry your going through all of this :-( feel better hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy...I am so sorry. :( I hope everything works out for you, Hun! Just try to hang in there. I know it's tough but you must try to keep it together for the sake of your loved ones. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

And thank you for the suggestion, Aidensmommy :) I think I am good to go now, a little bit of spotting but I think DH can deal with it ;)

Stuck a tampon in to try to absorb anything extra lol sorry if tmi.


----------



## Jrepp

Amy, I agree with what Tuesdays baby said. I think that Mike needs to go to counseling with you because you both seem to have some unresolved feelings and/or doubt that need to be worked out. Are you ok otherwise?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ur welcome wishing . And I'm happy to hear the evil witch is fading away!


----------



## AmySan

Thanks so much ladies <3 i am asking him to go with me, and he will, but he wants me to go by myself first. I wish he would just come with me now. It sucks. Because I am going to say exaclty what I am saying to you girls, and have said to him...we need to work on it together...and he rightfully is scared out of him mind. I asked him if he cares about me enough to work through it and he said yes...but I just don't know/how long it will take, too. I am so frickin thankful his bitch of a cat came back (she is the meanest cat ever..if the other one had gotten out i know it would have been worse..but he was really upset about that) so...at least tha ti sone good thing. 

I just feel so alone..he says he feels uncomfortable around me now...and I get it. It will take time. But what he doesn't realize with depression and all of this (I have horrific abandonment issues) is that (and trying to keep it together in case this does happen, god forbid) but if something goes wrong with us, if he breaks up with me, leaves me alone because he is scared I will hurt myself around him....I am way more likely to hurt myself when I am alone than around him. 

And Mary that is such a funny coincidence with the dates!!!! I'm glad you broke his laptop, lol. But yes, klonopin and alcohol (too much alcohol anyway...with being upset) can definitely lead to bad things...<3 thank you

Ugh....waiting for work to be over then go to my appointment. I'm going to tect him again to ask how his GI appointment went. Sunday he said I could come over tuesday...now it is different...but...ahh..it'll be ok...

On sunday when I got back from the hospital...(we haven't had sex in like 2 weeks now and that was the plan for saturday night...that didn't happen...ugh) But I was kindof joking and saying do you want to have sex now...and he said that he was really not in the mood after all of that...Which I got...I don't remember half of what happened so I really just wanted to feel nromal and be close to him...but last night he texted me that the more he thought about that i wanted to have sex and just pretend nothing happened, the more disturbed he was. Ugh. I told him I was hungover and in shock too...but that really hurt :(

And all of my coworkers are being shitty because i didn't come to work yesterday (my back was sooo sore BEFORE wrestling around Sat night...holy cats was it sore yesterday and today) :( But I work with like, 6 women...and am only really super close with 1...They were talking shit about me Friday when I came in late...it's all jsut been a trainwreck :(

Thank you so much you all for being here, I don't know what I would do without you <3 <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, we will always be here. And that's good he is willing to go to counseling. And it is very true you need his support at times like this. With depression, it just gets worse if things aren't made right and then you just get this feeling that is bigger than urself that you feel like u cant over come...its hard. It took me an extremely long time to over come most of my issues and I still have some to work on. Trust is my biggest thing. I do trust dh and know he would never cheat on me but because of my horrible past, he kinda gets the raft of it sometimes :-\. I feel bad but he knows its nothing personal towards him and that I'm working on it. I know you can take control and you will feel do much better when u do. It'll take time...it certainly has taken a ton of time for me and I still am dealing with depression but for the most part I have control over it...for example, I dont cut for a stress reliever anymore and haven't for yrs. The two of u working on this together will help u greatly and I think him hearing that and other things from an outsiders point of view (the psychiatrist), will help him understand everything that much more...u know? I know its you you want to work on but working on ALL the issues will make ur depression that much better. again good luck with everything hun. <3 I always really really feel for you because ive been thru alot of similar things in my life as you and I know how hard it is :-\. 
And yes I wont even drink anymore because I cant go without my kps and I can't seem to predict what ill end up drinking so I just dont lol. I hate the feeling of waking up sick wondering if I fought with dh or if I did anything stupid. Blacking out SUCKS! And to think, I used to like getting like that when I was younger! Lol. Thankfully, no more of that for me! A drink or two is fine but I never know if ill end up with more because ppl would offer to buy us a round of shots when we went out and we accepted so it was unpredictable lol. We actually haven't been to the bar or even had a sip of alcohol in 12 months. That's good for me  well I'm rambling again . I hope tonight goes good for you and mike. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies, on a positive note, we are going for our first iui procedure tomorrow :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> Hey ladies, on a positive note, we are going for our first iui procedure tomorrow :)

good luck!!! That's very exciting!


----------



## steph_466

aidensmommy1 said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, on a positive note, we are going for our first iui procedure tomorrow :)
> 
> good luck!!! That's very exciting!Click to expand...

Thanks!! We are really excited, it was our one year wedding anniversary on sunday so hoping for some good news :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Amy, I really think you guys should work out your relationship and work on communication. I haven't said much on here, but I have read your past posts and I think your best option is to work on your guys relationship before adding in more stress with continuing TTC. I know just from reading your posts how much having a baby means to you - No one can doubt that! I know you're not asking for opinions, I just think it would be the best thing for you both to get back on the same page and make yourselves comfortable once again with each other. Then, come back even stronger than before and have a ridiculously adorable family together! 

I wish you a TON of luck and I know you both can work things out! Just make sure you give him time - You're still dealing with your past traumatic experiences years later, and going through this past experience was obviously traumatic for both of you. Give yourselves time to heal and love unconditionally! 

You got this! :)


----------



## Jennuuh

steph_466 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, on a positive note, we are going for our first iui procedure tomorrow :)
> 
> good luck!!! That's very exciting! Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! We are really excited, it was our one year wedding anniversary on sunday so hoping for some good news :)Click to expand...


Good luck Steph!!! I just had my first IUI yesterday! It wasn't too bad - Cramping was the worst of it, and the super heavy/tender feeling in my abdomen. Felt like a baby elephant was sitting on it! 

Our 5th wedding anniversary is May 23rd, and I'm reaaally hoping for a BFP beforehand! Fingers crossed for all of us!! :)


----------



## steph_466

Crazy ttc question here. So iui is tomorrow, and I had my temp spike today, and my first +opk, I also am having strong ov pains. Am I to late for the iui then technically??


----------



## ab75

Amy, i agree with Jennuuh. I know you desparately want a baby but i think you should hang off until things are more settled, i hope you manage to sort things out xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, steph!!! I'm not quite sure about the IUI and everything but I hope one of these ladies can offer up some advice! :) FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> Crazy ttc question here. So iui is tomorrow, and I had my temp spike today, and my first +opk, I also am having strong ov pains. Am I to late for the iui then technically??

I was actually thinking that yesterday when looking at ur chart. Does the doc to an ultrasound first to see?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Why is my temp just going up? It was back to my post O temp range yest and now its def in that range. Ive never had this happen before..i know my temps gone up and down randomly during AF due to hormones but its just steadily going up. Maybe its the change in weather outside. At least its a new cycle so if these are just my new normal pre O temps, it shouldn't affect the rest of chart. I'm going to take a test just to be sure of ectopic and stuff just because of how light and black my period was. Its already gone so far today..i.marked my chart as spotting expecting to.see some but who knows.


----------



## steph_466

aidensmommy1 said:


> Why is my temp just going up? It was back to my post O temp range yest and now its def in that range. Ive never had this happen before..i know my temps gone up and down randomly during AF due to hormones but its just steadily going up. Maybe its the change in weather outside. At least its a new cycle so if these are just my new normal pre O temps, it shouldn't affect the rest of chart. I'm going to take a test just to be sure of ectopic and stuff just because of how light and black my period was. Its already gone so far today..i.marked my chart as spotting expecting to.see some but who knows.

Take a look at your chart from Jan, really not much different, ff removed some temps that month otherwise it would look very similar. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm not sure about your temps, Mary but I bet the weird AF is related to your HSG. My first AF after laparoscopy was super late and then only heavy for one day. FX it gets more normal for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyPrayers21

Testing any day now. I'm currently 2 days late. Trying to hold out til Friday as I'll be just shy of a week late.


----------



## Wishing1010

BabyPrayers21 said:


> Testing any day now. I'm currently 2 days late. Trying to hold out til Friday as I'll be just shy of a week late.

Ooo!!! FX Hun!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## ab75

BabyPrayers21 said:


> Testing any day now. I'm currently 2 days late. Trying to hold out til Friday as I'll be just shy of a week late.

Good luck xx


----------



## MolGold

BabyPrayers21 said:


> Testing any day now. I'm currently 2 days late. Trying to hold out til Friday as I'll be just shy of a week late.

Ooh nice!! I am amazed you held out so long! All the best :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

steph_466 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Why is my temp just going up? It was back to my post O temp range yest and now its def in that range. Ive never had this happen before..i know my temps gone up and down randomly during AF due to hormones but its just steadily going up. Maybe its the change in weather outside. At least its a new cycle so if these are just my new normal pre O temps, it shouldn't affect the rest of chart. I'm going to take a test just to be sure of ectopic and stuff just because of how light and black my period was. Its already gone so far today..i.marked my chart as spotting expecting to.see some but who knows.
> 
> Take a look at your chart from Jan, really not much different, ff removed some temps that month otherwise it would look very similar. :)Click to expand...

already did lol but those temps were removed because I had took my temp two hrs late...this time ive been taking my temp right on the dot at 6a.m. Its never happened without any sort of disturbance to affect my temp i should say. I just did a digi test and it was not pregnant so that's good because odds are it would have turned out to be ectopic with my risks and the bleeding and bad cramps so I was a bit worried this a.m. Its probably.just my hormones being wacky


----------



## aidensmommy1

BabyPrayers21 said:


> Testing any day now. I'm currently 2 days late. Trying to hold out til Friday as I'll be just shy of a week late.

you are very strong for holding out so long!  good luck! FX!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Steph, before we started doing ultrasounds, we did iui the day after pos opk.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Steph, before we started doing ultrasounds, we did iui the day after pos opk.

I know its hard to tell going by opks because I usually O 12-24hrs after a positive but alot of women O 12-36hrs after. FX u catch that eggy Steph either way! Hopefully the sperm can still make it on time. Ive seen many iui bfp charts with iui being preformed on the day OF the temp spike. FX for u!


----------



## AmySan

Thank you so much Mary, that means so much to me.

And I appreciate everyone else too. As far as not TTC, I'm sure we will end up NTNP for a while. Who knows. But, I have no intention of stopping TTC, many of my issues are from childhood trauma that I will have to deal with for the rest of my life...I know that being a mother (even when I was pregnant before) changed my outlook so much. The baby comes first. It has almost been 2 years since that loss, and I am 28 now. I have a wonderful job, etc, and have been in counseling for a while. I agree with Mary, drinking mixed with klonopin, is a huge risk...and both of my more recent 'events' I was drinking, at least a little bit. So, cutting down/out alcohol, especially now that my pain is SO SO SO much better, won't be an issue. 

I truly hope Mike and I work things out. We are both not getting any younger, and can provide a wonderful family and life for our child. 

I saw my psychologist and it went very well - he essentially said that when you have trauma as a child (my dad molested me, abused my brother, and so on..) that if you are intoxicated/on medication etc - it can cause you to revert back to an adolescent state - where you are not processing things as you would normally, and reacting to things in a more extreme way - and much like you were reliving trauma. It made a lot of sense.

Mike just texted that he is going to go see him tomorrow at 5:30. Thank god...hopefully some good will come out of it! He has never been through anything abnormal in his life..even my stories are crazy to him...so..I hope it will help to talk about it. And at least to MY psychologist who will not just tell him I am effing crazy and to run like hell. :(


----------



## Jrepp

AmySan said:


> Thank you so much Mary, that means so much to me.
> 
> And I appreciate everyone else too. As far as not TTC, I'm sure we will end up NTNP for a while. Who knows. But, I have no intention of stopping TTC, many of my issues are from childhood trauma that I will have to deal with for the rest of my life...I know that being a mother (even when I was pregnant before) changed my outlook so much. The baby comes first. It has almost been 2 years since that loss, and I am 28 now. I have a wonderful job, etc, and have been in counseling for a while. I agree with Mary, drinking mixed with klonopin, is a huge risk...and both of my more recent 'events' I was drinking, at least a little bit. So, cutting down/out alcohol, especially now that my pain is SO SO SO much better, won't be an issue.
> 
> I truly hope Mike and I work things out. We are both not getting any younger, and can provide a wonderful family and life for our child.
> 
> I saw my psychologist and it went very well - he essentially said that when you have trauma as a child (my dad molested me, abused my brother, and so on..) that if you are intoxicated/on medication etc - it can cause you to revert back to an adolescent state - where you are not processing things as you would normally, and reacting to things in a more extreme way - and much like you were reliving trauma. It made a lot of sense.
> 
> Mike just texted that he is going to go see him tomorrow at 5:30. Thank god...hopefully some good will come out of it! He has never been through anything abnormal in his life..even my stories are crazy to him...so..I hope it will help to talk about it. And at least to MY psychologist who will not just tell him I am effing crazy and to run like hell. :(

I'm glad everything went well Amy, and seeing as that Mike is willing to talk to your psychologist sounds like he doesn't want to leave you. You have been through so much in your life!

AFM: doctors appointment in less than an hour. I have dubbed my newest scar battle wounds (ya know in my war against infertility) and they keep splitting open. I'm going to talk to the doctor about what I can do to stop that from happening. I had my MRI on my ankle so I think we are getting close to a settlement on that injury claim. Hubby took me to Ross to get some dresses because if I'm cleared for work I needed sometng I could wear to work since none of my clothes fit. I got 2 dresses and a pair of maternity capris and maternity shorts so that my swollen belly will fit with some give.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, I def agree with what your psychiatrist had to say. I'm sorry to hear that about your childhood. My brothers girlfriend had the same childhood trauma and she still struggles bad with it sometimes, in ways u describe. BUT she is an amazing mother. She has her issues but my nephew always always comes first and I think you can handle it. As long as you and mike both want it, go for it!  You are definitely a strong person and I know you'll be a great momma!  I'm very happy to hear mike is going to see your psychiatrist as well..that's great news! Good luck with everything hun. You & mike can make it through this storm together <3 :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp, I hope everything goes good at ur appt and u can get your stitch issue resolved! And that's awesome your getting close to your settlement. What happened to your ankle? Idk how I missed that.


----------



## AmySan

Mary and Jess, I love you, <3 thank you<3 

And Jess - what happened to your ankle? I missed something! I haven't really been on fb much either - And that sucks with those surgery wounds - I did that a few times too...No idea how they healed so well...i ended up getting steri strips of my own and keeping them on..the glue just seemed...sketchy, lol. <3 Dress shopping is fun! ugh, I bought a dress for Easter at Plato's closet lol...didn't wear it...but, I guess can wear to work sometime. 

Mary - Ok I am glad you didn't know either! lol! I need to catch up on how you're doing too, every time I think i have a chance here at work to read, I get a call, lol. I just took a claim for this poor old woman, never had an accident in 50 years, and the woman who hit her left the scene...but she chased her down, lol...but when she finally stopped and the police came, they couldn't give her a ticket because it was her word against my insured's. Poor woman was so upset. 

Usually I at least get some downtime here to read and chat lol, but lately it seriously has been soo busy! Every time the phone rings, always seems to be someone with one of my companies lol. Grr! At least it is Wednesday. 

Anyone have any plans for this weekend? 

I hope Mike will see me at that point. But, who knows. Took a pregnancy test (digital, out of others and have stuff coming out so really can't buy more tests lol) it was negative...but am on CD29 and I guess 10DPO..still not sure...hoping 10 now...better chance, anyway. But Strange cycle. Blah :( It sucks thinking if I'm out again, probably won't be trying for a bit. I want Mike to get an SA sooo badly! Anytime we take off (at my age) I feel like I am wasting time :( I really want 2 or 3 kids, but I may be 40 by the time I get one lol :) Knock on wood not...it feels like it though. My mom had me at 31 and my brother at 35, but...so far away...and less fertile..and less energy I'm sure. 

Crap..caller....hope you all have good nights if I don't get a chance to get back on later!!

:hug::hug::hug: <3 <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe Amy that poor woman! Its sad when stuff like that happens. And I know what u mean about "feeling like your waisting time" by not trying. I am only so relaxed and NTNP right now because of my tubal diagnosis. If I had an open tube, id still be trying like crazy! Lol Plus with one ovary, I have half the eggs I would have. :-\. I still think it'll happen tho . Its good to take the time to fix things sometimes, u know? I'm working on fixing my tube with natural remedies and I'm praying it works... & fast! Lol I know, wishful thinking but hey, anything can happen! Everything will work out great for you..maybe u just need some you time and just concentrate on the things that you want to fix and still ttc in the meantime if you both want to but make you & mike priority number one for a while...u know what I mean? I'm not saying to stop trying by any means...im just saying you deserve some happiness in your life in the meantime while u await your sticky bean! 
Oh btw, they have tests at CVS for sperm counts...it looks like a pg test and it'll show 1 line if the sperm isn't so great or two lines if its normal...maybe u could try that? Dh actually agreed to that before anything and I think it was because we were able to do it in our own home and privately without docs around and everything. I think that makes my dh nervous. That's understandable tho...finding out you have bad sperm is alot like me finding out I have a bad tube...both are necessary in making a baby naturally..u know? Figured id throw that option out there incase u want to see if mike would be willing to do a test that way for now  good luck and I hope tonight goes good for you <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg my 32yr old brother just had a stroke and is in the hospital and they wont even let my mom back there and we have no clue what's going on. I am freaking out. So many bad things have happened in the past month. I'm afraid my moms going to have a stroke. She just crashed her car, got an eviction notice, and her son had a stroke all the same day. I am on my way to the hospital now. I couldn't even talk when my sister called me for my mom. My mom can't even talk and I can't even talk to dh because of crying and I needed to vent. Thats one of the perks of being able to just type to u guys. I am freaking out! :-(. Ugh!


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG, Mary...I'm so sorry. Please get their safe and keep us updated. Praying for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

AmySan said:


> Mary and Jess, I love you, <3 thank you<3
> 
> And Jess - what happened to your ankle? I missed something! I haven't really been on fb much either - And that sucks with those surgery wounds - I did that a few times too...No idea how they healed so well...i ended up getting steri strips of my own and keeping them on..the glue just seemed...sketchy, lol. <3 Dress shopping is fun! ugh, I bought a dress for Easter at Plato's closet lol...didn't wear it...but, I guess can wear to work sometime.
> 
> Mary - Ok I am glad you didn't know either! lol! I need to catch up on how you're doing too, every time I think i have a chance here at work to read, I get a call, lol. I just took a claim for this poor old woman, never had an accident in 50 years, and the woman who hit her left the scene...but she chased her down, lol...but when she finally stopped and the police came, they couldn't give her a ticket because it was her word against my insured's. Poor woman was so upset.
> 
> Usually I at least get some downtime here to read and chat lol, but lately it seriously has been soo busy! Every time the phone rings, always seems to be someone with one of my companies lol. Grr! At least it is Wednesday.
> 
> Anyone have any plans for this weekend?
> 
> I hope Mike will see me at that point. But, who knows. Took a pregnancy test (digital, out of others and have stuff coming out so really can't buy more tests lol) it was negative...but am on CD29 and I guess 10DPO..still not sure...hoping 10 now...better chance, anyway. But Strange cycle. Blah :( It sucks thinking if I'm out again, probably won't be trying for a bit. I want Mike to get an SA sooo badly! Anytime we take off (at my age) I feel like I am wasting time :( I really want 2 or 3 kids, but I may be 40 by the time I get one lol :) Knock on wood not...it feels like it though. My mom had me at 31 and my brother at 35, but...so far away...and less fertile..and less energy I'm sure.
> 
> Crap..caller....hope you all have good nights if I don't get a chance to get back on later!!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug: <3 <3

Poor lady! I hope that her insurance covered the accident. Have you spoken to Mike at all? I know what you mean about taking time off. I'm like, I've already been trying a year and now I have to take 12 weeks off. There is only 10 weeks to go though.

As far as my ankle, I fell down the stairs back in July last year and really messed my leg up. The apartment we lived in refused to fix the stairs after I had asked them to multiple times so they are in ALOT of trouble. I'll attach a pic.....it was bad!

Are you going back to the psychologist?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Omg my 32yr old brother just had a stroke and is in the hospital and they wont even let my mom back there and we have no clue what's going on. I am freaking out. So many bad things have happened in the past month. I'm afraid my moms going to have a stroke. She just crashed her car, got an eviction notice, and her son had a stroke all the same day. I am on my way to the hospital now. I couldn't even talk when my sister called me for my mom. My mom can't even talk and I can't even talk to dh because of crying and I needed to vent. Thats one of the perks of being able to just type to u guys. I am freaking out! :-(. Ugh!

Mary I am so sorry. I am praying for your family and I hope he is ok. Please keep us updated. 


That doctors appointment was pointless. They literally didn't do anything except tell me to take colace and miralax. Thankfully my good doctor and nurse caught me on the way out and are seeing me tomorrow to get shots to help the pain and probably more meds. She was like so angry that the other doctor didn't even check the incisions or anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jrepp

Here is another one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megamegan

Holy crap!! Mary, first of all, I am SO sorry. I hope he turns out to be just fine. He is young so hopefully no complications! That is just horrible news. I hope your mom finds a way to be okay, too. So much stress :(

Jessica, wow, that is insane!! I messed up my ankle really bad in basic training 3 years ago and it still hurts me. Feels weak and sore when I'm on my feet a lot. So I feel your pain. That is some ugly bruising, I hope you get a nice settlement.

Amy, good luck to you, I know you're doing your best and the psychologist is definitely going to keep you and Mike on the right track... you're totally right about stopping alcohol, it will definitely help things. In your heart you know your decision to keep TTC is right and that's all that matters. I understand you completely. 

AFM, I'm just commenting to say hello and wow we are all going through a rough time!! Just goes to show you how no one's life is perfect and everything affects everything else. Like, TTC is not an isolated thing in our lives. Anyway I still have the stomach flu. Went to the ER this morning to get IV fluids and they also gave me Zofran for nausea. I had to miss today's performance. They survived without me but things just aren't going as planned and it is no fun for me. I have had constant diarrhea and completely unable to eat food. Just drinking Gatorade. It's the worst. The only good thing is I am losing a few pounds. Lol. My mom actually asked me if I was pregnant today, which surprised me because she never talks about that with me and she doesn't know how hard we are trying. Doc says not pregnant with a pee test. I guess I have to accept it! Lol. Second day of my period, I mean it's a legit period (not super heavy and almost no cramps tho), but to be fair my mom and sister had what they thought were legit periods during their pregnancies, which is why my mom still said I should ask the doctor. The doctor was a jerk. If I was at my usual hospital they would have run a blood test for me, but that's mostly because I'm in the military and they just do extra stuff sometimes because insurance covers everything. I guess it's just hard for me to believe I have a stomach flu when no one around me has it, no one has caught it (I'm in a hotel with 5 coworkers and they're all fine), I wasn't around anyone who had it that I knew of. It's just odd and practically the worst timing possible. Especially coming the day of my period due date and then my period being late. It's just a brilliantly cruel coincidence. Anyway, I'm going back to watching TV and doing nothing while my body tries to flush out toxins. Yippee.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u girls. I just got home from the hospital and he had a spinal tap and we will have the results in 3 days but they believe its a form of meningitis. Meningitis infects the outside of your brain and what he has infects the inside of your brain from what they could see on the MRI. They had me wear a mask in there because they dont know if its contagious yet (which they mentioned literally 5secs after i kissed his forehead! before that they told his gf it wasn't contagious but then the real doctor that came in when i got there said there's a possibility). They're aiming towards it not being contagious but like I said there's a possibility we will all need to go in for shots to be sure the kids and all of us adults dont catch it as well. His kids cant go visit him for at least 3 days while we wait for results to find out which form he truly has. He couldn't even talk. He could only say the words yes, ok, cool, sweet, and part of I love you. He can't understand everything and cant communicate back for the most part. He drew circles as his signature and then my mom had to sign for him as soon as she got there in order for them to do the procedures. They say if its what they think it is, he will need anti viral meds for 21 days but hopefully will have his speech back after 3-7 days. Hes in there for at least 7 days. The left side of his brain is the infected part and that affects speech which explains him not talking right at all. My good friend Ricky died of meningitis 6 years ago and when I first got there tonight, I said "has he been checked for meningitis yet?" because the symptoms were very much so like rickys were and then 30mins later after his MRI, that's what they said they think its a "form" of (or hoping its that form and not worse anyways). I am so scared. And two common ways of catching this is the EEE virus and west Nile virus so that's very scary to think about as well. They have all their kids that play where he would have been bit and its a very woodsy/swampy area. i think theyd be able to tell that from the spinal tap. They said hes not in the clear yet. This is insane. All your prayers will help, thank you guys for being here. He was in the hospital Monday and they just sent him on his way because he has a drug history. That's bullshit! Hes been in recovery for 2yrs and still gets treated like shit. The docs tonight were shocked he was sent home Monday because he was even slurring words and puking Monday! (not nearly as bad but still!) My mom is PISSED because she was with him Monday in the ER and saw how he was treated and then this happens 2 days later from the same thing that they COULD HAVE caught before it progressed if they gave him the time of day. His gf thankfully gets to stay there w him and can call me if anything. Im going to have my 5month old nephew for 1-3 nights. I was quick to.offer to take the baby out of their 6 kids lol. I'd much rather have him during better circumstances though :-(. I am just still in shock about all of this. Ahh. I need to go to bed and get some rest and relax a bit. Thank u ladies again for ur support. Ill come on in the a.m to catch up on ur posts as well. My mind is going crazy! But I wanted to update u on what I know so far. Well good night and ill talk to u in the a.m! <3


----------



## confuzion

Mary - I know I don't post much here. But I just wanted to say I am thinking of your family. It's ridiculous how your brother was treated. I was seething reading that. I will wait for an update. I hope all will be ok :hugs:.


----------



## Jrepp

That's so scary Mary, and I pray everything turns out to be fine for your brother! I hope it isn't anything too serious and that he has a quick and easy recovery.



So I just took a shower and noticed some brown clotty discharge that had some bright red blood in it. When I reached up around my cervix it feels like there is a stitch or something in there. I have no idea what it is and I am scared!


----------



## Wishing1010

Praying for you Mary! I hope they get some answers and your brother comes out as good as new. I also hope his kids are not going to get sick either. :hugs:

Jess, hmm, maybe ask your doc what that is? I'm not sure...I haven't experienced that before (no stitches inside me like that). FX that you get better soon!!!

Megan, I am so sorry you are still sick :( I hope you are able to recuperate soon, the flu is hard on the body, esp. A stomach flu. Rest up as much as possible!!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Mary - That is ridiculously scary!! I hope they get answers soon, and I hope your brother recovers quickly! You'll be in my thoughts - I hate how hospitals judge past experiences. Treat the patient, not the past! Geez!


----------



## outdoorgirl23

I'm here waiting for a BFP in May!!! I'm feeling hopeful this time around


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Mary, 

Praying for your family. Hoping everything turns out okay. Hope your brother gets better and that things turn around for you mother that must be hard on her. I know how you feel a bit my mom has been having issues as well and we have to keep an eye on her to make sure that she stays sane and okay. Much Love and prayers sent your way!


----------



## MarieMo7

Mary, hugs and prayers for your family. I'm so sorry about what happened and how he's being treated. Such a terrible thing. So, so sorry.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you all soo much. As of today hes on heavy droplet watch (contagious) so we all have to wear gowns, masks, gloves, and leave our purses and everything at home. Its very scary. They said they are seeing some progression tho which is def good. Hopefully everything just goes smooth and he recovers quick! We all are anxiously waiting for his spinal tap results to come in. I pray hes just fine. It feels like a dream to me still...i wish :-(

Jess that sounds scary about ur cervix. Its making my cervix hurt just thinking about it. Did they put stitches up there? I'd call the doc n ask about it. Ans omgoshh ur leg looks horrible from falling! :-(. I'm happy its being settled! U deserve that especially since u repeatedly asked for it to be fixed!!


----------



## AmySan

Omg Mary that is so horrible!! Prayers your way!! That is absolutely infuriating with the fact he was in there Monday!! I seriously got so mad when I read that (and can relate) God, doctors can be so awful! Argh!!! Keep us posted, so so sad :( And your poor Mom!! Why is she getting evicted?? That is awful :( :( Can't imagine all of that in one day.

And Jess, that looks crazy painful!!!!! :( Yikes!!! One of my clients is suing their apartment complex for something similar, she fell after they never fixed something on the driveway they had asked repeatedly to fix...Ugh, so frustrating! i hope it is doing better! And definitely ask about the stitch..that seems very odd!!

I haven't SEEN Mike, but we have been talking a bit through text. Not so much last night, which was hard, but he isn't ignoring me or anything, which is nice. He just wants to see how the psychologist appt goes tonight before we make plans. I hate it, I miss him so much!

And thank you Megan! It is crazy how all of our lives seem have something shitty going on right now! I hope you feel better! IV zofran is like, a miracle, lol. I hate when doctors don't run blood tests...in hospitals..when it is so easy for them to...hell, when they start an IV they usually always get a 'rainbow' (i've been in the ER way too many times lol, they have weird lingo for a lot of stuff) for blood samples, that makes me mad they didn't do a blood test. And as for losing weight, lol, the only positive thing so far about all of this going on with Mike is I have barely been eating anything. Last night was the first time I had a real meal since Saturday. been going all day without eating, then will have a bite or 2 of something at night. Jumpstarted my winter-weight loss lol. Definitely tend to weigh 5-10 more int he winter than the summer. I wish I was on the couch watching tv lol....I am so bored at work right now. Feel better!! Gatorade and jello are so good when you have the flu. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone! Was trying to catch up fast! Last night was hard...I didn't test last night...'11'DPO now, CD30 (very long for me) and no sign of AF...no symptoms still. Lower back hurts...can't tell if it is partly from the ablation or actually cramps. My whole body is confused right now, I think. Probably all stress and a BFN :( I don't have the heart to test...especially only having digis lest...seeing 'not pregnant' is a lot sadder than frantically turning the test every which way, into the light, etc, trying to see a line, lol. 

My brother and I were up really late talking...He got home from work at 10, and I was making sausage with Preggo on a tortilla (it sounded really good at the time, lol) And he brought home some nasty cheap flavored vodka..I'm out of painkillers for my back, so he asked if i wanted to do a shot...I was like, why not...so after 2 of those nasty things, we talked for hours about how he doesn't have any memory of my Dad abusing him when he was little, and only remembers getting home to my Mom's and dialing 9-1...then hanging up. He actually did call 911 once, but they told him if he didn't have bruises, they wouldn't do anything. Messed up.

So i told him about the many things I witnessed, which was awful and terrifying as a little girl, I would freeze up and just dissociate for the most part. 

Then talked about my Aunt that was murdered 2 months before I was born, how it messed up my Dad, and Grandpa. And then molestation and how it possibly is genetic, blah blah blah...It was a long night and I am sooo tired today lol. I woke up at like, 8:45..threw my hair in a bun, put on foundation and blush and booked it here, haha. I look awful. Trying to avoid phone calls for a while til I can wake up a bit.

Texted Mike sorry, I sent him some emotional rambling text messages last night after brother and I were done talking...lol...He said it was ok, and good morning...then I told him where I'm at with cycle, no period, etc. He hasn't said anything, but usually doesn't when he gets to work. 

Prayers to all of my girls!! I love you all! And praying Mike's appt with my Psychologist goes well tonight! 
:hugs::hugs:<3 <3


----------



## chelsealynnb

:witch: got me today


----------



## sunshine85

Just wanted to share a photo of my love and I... 

Also on a positive note :hugs: 

Hopefully we can make beautiful mixed babies soon haha


----------



## AmySan

Ugh so sorry Chels :(

And very cute sunshine!


----------



## Jrepp

Ok so I went and saw the pelvic pain doctor today. She told me to continue taking the estrogen and then is phoning in a one month supply of bcp, followed by a month of active prevention before we can try again. She gave me bupivicaine injections (like triple what she normally does) and gave me 40 oxycodone without the Tylenol because they are stronger. She told me to keep the wounds slathered with neosporin and covered. I have to have a 3d ultrasound to make sure everything healed up.

Mary- I'm glad that your brother is doing better. Do they have any idea where he got the virus from or how long it will take to recover? It seems that if he has a really contagious virus, everyone he came into contact with should be under quarantine to make sure it doesn't spread. I'm still praying for you guys.

Amy - I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all of this. I really hope the psychology appointment goes well tonight. I really hope that everything works out! Are you guys going to try couples counseling at all? It's weird that your brother doesn't remember much!

Sunshine - I can't see a pic :( I'll try from a computer later

Chelsea - I'm sorry the witch caught ya. Are you still doing clomid this cycle?


----------



## AmySan

Oh Jess I am so glad!!! Oxycodone is definitely better, and with the tylenol gone, you have less risk of hurting your liver if you need to double up on dosing once in a while. Should help profoundly.

I HOPE we will do a session together again - I have one Monday that I want him to go with me for..but will have to see how tonight plays out. I am so scared. I hope my dr lets him get his feelings out and doesn't just defend me...but helps him understand. And cope himself. He is really really upset still. Ugh :(

<3 :hug:


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies

I haven't been posting a lot, I am following what you girls are upto.. I am glad we are Sticking together, as the title says..

Mary, my heart goes out to you and your family... I am so sad for your brother's condition :( so young! I hope he can pull out of it soon :hugs:

Amy, I really want your couple's session to go well. I was aghast hearing of your childhood troubles.. I've seen it in my family too - an uncle of mine tried to molest my little sister :( I only knew much later.. I am happy you are being so +ve.. which goes to show you will work it out :flower:

Jess, I hope you feel better soon :) 
Sunshine, wat a cute pair you make :) 

Chelsea - sorry af got you :hugs:


----------



## AmySan

Thank you Mol :) I really appreciate that <3 :hugs: It is a wonderful thread - it's like family. Hope you are well!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> Ok so I went and saw the pelvic pain doctor today. She told me to continue taking the estrogen and then is phoning in a one month supply of bcp, followed by a month of active prevention before we can try again. She gave me bupivicaine injections (like triple what she normally does) and gave me 40 oxycodone without the Tylenol because they are stronger. She told me to keep the wounds slathered with neosporin and covered. I have to have a 3d ultrasound to make sure everything healed up.
> 
> Mary- I'm glad that your brother is doing better. Do they have any idea where he got the virus from or how long it will take to recover? It seems that if he has a really contagious virus, everyone he came into contact with should be under quarantine to make sure it doesn't spread. I'm still praying for you guys.
> 
> Amy - I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all of this. I really hope the psychology appointment goes well tonight. I really hope that everything works out! Are you guys going to try couples counseling at all? It's weird that your brother doesn't remember much!
> 
> Sunshine - I can't see a pic :( I'll try from a computer later
> 
> Chelsea - I'm sorry the witch caught ya. Are you still doing clomid this cycle?

Not doing Clomid this cycle. Going to also try to take a break from the OPKs this cycle as well. They stress me out so badly and I'm one of those "as soon as you stop trying so hard, you'll get knocked up". Going to NTNP this cycle. (Well, we're going to have sex during my fertile time if DH is in town from work but nothing else)


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry to you ladies who are having such an awful month!!! I truly hope we see a brighter next couple of months. I'm still freaking spotting red...so over this AF.

Jess, I am glad they are helping you overcome some of your pain, I hate that you have had such an awful experience. I can't wait for you to start trying again!! When is your 3d US?

Amy, good luck with the counseling, I hope mike takes well to it and you all end up better than ever!

Chelsea, I'm sorry the witch came, I hope she disappears quickly for you! :hugs:

Mary, I have been worried about your brother and you all day...I hate that you all have been going through this. I pray be heals up and is home soon!

Sunshine, you are so cute together!!!! Love it!!!! FX!

Mol, I hope you get a BFP soon!!!!!

I hope I didn't leave anyone out! I wish the best for you all!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess feel better soon!f <3 And Im glad they gave u the pain meds. Sometimes you just really need them! After my surgery I think it was about 2 1/2 months of healing but even if I only had the two side incisions like you, it still would have been at least a month to two months im sure to not be in pain anymore. I needed the ones without Tylenol as well because if your taking them.for a long period, its not good to have Tylenol on them so its really good they thought of that. Hopefully we all have a relaxing couple of months and time will fly by for u and you'll get ur sticky bean in no time after that!  I have a really good feeling for you this year.
Also, they dont actually know if my brothers contagious yet..they're thinking hes probably not but they're doing a ton of things for precautions. Apparently hes not doing better as my sister described this a.m. Hes acting exactly the same as last night and he can't eat with a fork or spoon, he ate his lunch with his hands when we asked if he was going to eat. They said they'll know more about the cause and if its contagious and more about recovery in the next two days when results come in. They said not to expect a quick recovery and that for the first 3-7 days, as long as it doesn't get any worse, its normal for him to remain like this and then slowly get better. He will have to go to a rehabilitation center for speech, learning to eat, write, and working on his memory. This all just really feels like a nightmare. If the tests show its contagious, they're going to rush us all in for shots immediately but in the meantime they said they just want to take precautions and to just keep an eye on the kids and ourselves. The suits we wear in aren't just regular face masks either...their like goggles with a mask...almost like a whole face shield..idk how to describe it exactly. But anyways, he should be okay, it just may take some time. Thank u all again for the support. I def needed it. Hopefully we will get good news tomorrow or sat. And omg yes I know it is horrible that they could have prevented it from getting this bad but turned him away due to his past! There's too many ER docs these days who are like that and its not right :-(. Hes in good hands with this new doc though. He seems very nice and like he knows what he's doing. 

Anyways, to get off a sad subject, AF is gone besides I had one bit of spotting today and a few times yest but that's it. I'm not complaining about having a wacky period right now though. I'm NTNP any how so its ok for now. Oh I just remembered I need to go check the mail for my serrapeptase  FX its here! If not it'll be by tomorrow. 

Amy I hope everything goes good tonight with mike and the psychiatrist and I hope u get to see him. I know how hard it can be to be away from the one u love but you know what they say, distance makes the heart grow fonder, and I believe that's true when two people truly love each other. Maybe its just what u two needed and hopefully things just get better and better from here on out  your in my thoughts. XXXX

Wishing, ur temp is exactly the same as it was this day last cycle. Maybe ull still have a nice cycle without trying with the clomid. Itd certainly be a nice surprise, that's for sure! 

Mega, I hope u feel better!! Gosh everyone is sick or going through tough times! The stomach bug stinks too! I hate puking! I'd be happy to deal with it for pregnancy but in general, I hate it! I really hope u get better fast hun <3

Chelsea, im sorry AF got u hun :-(. FX for ur bfp this cycle! Are you continuing the clomid this cycle?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsea, I see u answered about clomid before I even asked lol. I didn't realize anyone else asked you. Good luck 

AFM, I just ate the first thing in almost 48hrs. I feel alot better after eating! I hate that I lose my appetite when I'm stressed or have anxiety :-\. I NEED to gain weight! Nothing seemed appetizing though and then dh made me a bagel and it was delicious! My stomach feels much better now too. I'm going to bed early tonight..or try to anyways. Last night I could not sleep! But good night ladies! I hope everyone's nights going good


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - I don't have a date for the ultrasound yet. I have to see the fertility specialist on May 5th and she will probably order it then. I don't quite know what the next steps are, aside from re-starting the estrogen pills and then picking up the bcps.

If you break it into days it isn't so bad. Essentially we have to wait 90 days before we can try again. It's already been 13 days, so I have 77 days to go. I have 10 estrogen pills left and then 21 days of birth control, so that would put it at 46 days remaining. I'll probably have a medically induced period from coming off the pill very shortly after that, and I have a pretty regular 32 day cycle, which would put me at 15 days before we can start trying. Pretty much I'll have one non-bcp cycle and them we can try again because I will have had 2 periods and ovulation will occur about 5 days after the 90 days is up.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Kenna - I don't have a date for the ultrasound yet. I have to see the fertility specialist on May 5th and she will probably order it then. I don't quite know what the next steps are, aside from re-starting the estrogen pills and then picking up the bcps.
> 
> If you break it into days it isn't so bad. Essentially we have to wait 90 days before we can try again. It's already been 13 days, so I have 77 days to go. I have 10 estrogen pills left and then 21 days of birth control, so that would put it at 46 days remaining. I'll probably have a medically induced period from coming off the pill very shortly after that, and I have a pretty regular 32 day cycle, which would put me at 15 days before we can start trying. Pretty much I'll have one non-bcp cycle and them we can try again because I will have had 2 periods and ovulation will occur about 5 days after the 90 days is up.

Oh wow, it's not that bad when you look at days!!!!! :) I hope it flies by for you :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Thanks for your support wishing.. what have you been upto lately? I love your status 'Putting DH first' :)

Mary you are in all our prayers, hope your brother is well soon and your family's stress is soon relieved :flower:

Jess, yes you're right, day-wise it sounds less daunting and time will fly away before you know it :)

Chelsea, even I gave up OPKing this cycle as I never get a + it seems!! I feel much less stress relying on the BBT alone. I wonder if I should go in for clomid if I can't conceive at our 4th month trying... I have done all other tests and they are normal. Only thing is I am O'ing way past CD20 :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold, have u ever tried vitex? It balances out ur hormones and can help u O earlier (or later if u O too early like me) But I also do think u sound like a good candidate for clomid instead, as well. I'd ask ur doctor about it. FX u get ur bfp either way!  and I know what u mean, just temping this cycle is nice and alot less stressful! I'm not worried about opks and bding and everything..im just bding as we want and still temping so I dont fall behind over the next 3 months of NTNP 

Thank u all again for ur many prayers for my brother! <3

I have an eye appt for my contacts at 2 today (yay!!! Finally!) and Dh and I are going to pick up my baby nephew right before that  hes so friggen cute!! Dh keeps saying "this is going to be such a tease since we have to give him back" lol. And we're picking up Aiden :-D I miss him like crazy. Its April vaca and his dad has had him for 4 nights..i feel sick to my stomach when hes gone this long! And hopefully we will get good news on my brother tonight. Hopefully its a good Friday all around. 

Do u girls have any wkend plans? 

Amy, how did last night go?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, that def sounds like alot less time when u break it down into days! That's a great way of thinking about it


----------



## BabyPrayers21

:bfn: this afternoon. Broke down when my mom called me. She said I need to test in the morning and to wait a few more days.

I'm still upset.


----------



## Jrepp

MolGold said:


> Thanks for your support wishing.. what have you been upto lately? I love your status 'Putting DH first' :)
> 
> Mary you are in all our prayers, hope your brother is well soon and your family's stress is soon relieved :flower:
> 
> Jess, yes you're right, day-wise it sounds less daunting and time will fly away before you know it :)
> 
> Chelsea, even I gave up OPKing this cycle as I never get a + it seems!! I feel much less stress relying on the BBT alone. I wonder if I should go in for clomid if I can't conceive at our 4th month trying... I have done all other tests and they are normal. Only thing is I am O'ing way past CD20 :(

How long is your cycle?


----------



## AmySan

Oh Mary, so so sorry :( Praying for your family!! That is just AWFUL!!! How scary :( 

Last night went well, thank god. He went at the same time I had my appointment...we texted a little afterwards...he said he had a lot to process and think about. My psychologist was able to listen to him, but is doing it through my treatment and Mike said that he is fine with that. He set up a couples appt for us on Wednesday...

I offered to use my Monday appt for that as well, but he said he and my dr agreed I should have my own session first. 

I asked him if we could get together this weekend, he said he needed to think about it. :( 

So I may not be seeing him until Wednesday :(

Then I got scared and asked if he was planning on breaking up with me at that appointment, since he was saying things about my dr's priority being to keep me safe. Then he responded that there were conditions he had to decide on, and that I would have to have some too, and then see if we can agree. I of course said I would agree to whatever...

A little worried now the conditions will be more than just, not doing what I did...which is obvious...but like putting restraints on times we can see each other for a while, or waiting for x amount of months to TTC. I don't know. I'm a little bit scared. A lot scared. It scares me too that he doesn't say he misses me or wants to see me. I know it says a lot that he cares enought o do this therapy..but, this is the longest we have been apart. It's hard :( 

I am on CD31 and supposedly 12ish DPO now...and no sign of AF. This is a long cycle for me. One of my longest ever. FF predicts AF on Sunday, I guess given my alteration to ovulation dates when I had that second positive test. 

I am terrified to test at this point. Both because I will be so devastated if it says no..and I will know that is very likely correct...and not being able to try again...or, if it is positive, him not being happy. I would be ecstatic, but going through this now with him, it's like...ugh. I feel like if it is negative, in some ways he will be more inclined to not want to stay together...which i know probably isn't true...but I don't know. It's killing me :( 

My boobs feel big and heavy and little twinges. But no real AF like cramps, or cramps at all...which i had when I was pregnant before...well now i'm feeling some cramping but can't tell if it is in my head or feels like af. Gah.

I'm scared. My heart hurts so much. And spending the weekend alone feels so sad :( And my darn back still hurts. Ugh.

Only kinda good thing - was leaving psychiatrist last night, i god rear ended. The damage is pretty minor, and i honestly don't care, since my car has so many miles on it...but it was a 17 year old kid in a truck, no damage to his vehicle...He was clearly scared, but stopped and did everything right. So considering that he was so young and under his parent's insurance (I tell my clients all of the time when their kids get in accidents - if it is minor - pay out of pocket, premiums will sky rocket and then it follows the kid for years) So I told him i work for an insurance company and that I didn't want his parent's premiums to go up...got his number and his mom's number. Driving away I was like eeh, he could have given me bad #'s...but i called him and he answered, which was good. Figured if the parents weren't cool, just write it off and call it good karma. Anyway, called her this morning, and told her who I was - poor thing, her son hadn't even told her lol...So she was like oh my gosh...I told her that I was in insurance and was willing to get an estimate and let her pay out of pocket - turned out, not only is she in insurance too, she works with my friend in my office, on commercial stuff. Anyway, lol, she was soo grateful and sweet, I got an estimate next door to work, they said about $600, but i could get it fixed for less somewhere else. Texted her that I would do that and we could just go with 400 or 500 - So she is going to bring me $500 in cash to the office on Thursday, lol. Chances are, i probably will not get it fixed, have to think about it...but, she was happy that her premiums and son aren't going to suffer, and I will have an extra $500.

Anyway! I can't wait for today to be over, feeling so anxious. 

Love you all!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow Amy, what a small world! (about the accident) and that's a very nice thing for u to do . I hope everything goes good with mike. I can def understand why you'd be scared :-(. Hopefully your like me and are just thinking of the worst happening and hopefully it'll be alot better then expected. That always happens to me because I always think the worse from past experiences..i just cant help it! I'm praying for you and mike. And anytime u need to talk in the mean tome we are all here!! <3 I just can't wait for this storm to blow over for us all!!


I have had the best way of having a stress free day even w my brother in the hospital. His baby that I have for the next 1-3 nights is sooo fricken cute! Like I can't even put it in words. I wish I didn't have to give him back lol! He smiles non stop like aiden did, like never cries...he just reminds me exactly of the way aiden acted but I just forgot how little and funny they really are lol  I cannot wait! Dh is having ALOT of fun as well. This has been a good day because of him. Even through everything that's going on, this baby can still male everyone laugh. I'm grateful they picked/trusted me to watch him out of everyone. They have never both been away from him until today. As long as I can get this baby fix here and there, ill be golden!  lol


----------



## Jrepp

Keep your head up Amy. Sometimes things just take time.


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry I haven't been posting as much ladies, but I have definitely been keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. 

Amy, I really hope these steps that you and Mike are taking will reunite you with an even better relationship. I know it's hard right now but don't give up! :hugs:

Jess, when do you go back to work? Are you feeling any better?

Mary, any updates today on your brother?

Babyprayers, I hope you get your BFP very soon!!!!!! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So far no updates on him but hes not getting worse so they say that's good. I should have a better update later about him. We are still waiting on those results. I guess they had to be sent out to a diff lab so that's probably delaying the spinal tap results a bit. We can now go in without masks and everything tho because IF he was ever even contagious, hes already been on meds for the 24hrs to make him not contagious and I know that makes him feel better because one of the few sentences he has put together back on the first night was "I dont know why they're making you guys wear all this shit!"(in a grumpy old man type voice lol). I think seeing us all suited up may have made him nervous inside..idk. They described it to us this way.... Say you were laying in a hospital bed in china and the majority of people spoke Chinese so you can hear them talk but can't understand them, most of the time, that's like how my brother is. He knows ppl r talking but he doesn't quite understand. So its like we're speaking a foreign language to him right now. He'll need rehabilitation for that most likely is what the docs are saying but cant say for sure until results. At this point we r hoping its what they think because other alternatives would be worse. I will let u know the results as soon as they're in. I can't wait for those results!!! I keep praying with the baby. Ive been talking to him like crazy lol.


So my serrapeptase enzyme came in! So I can start those today. Dh wants a baby way worse now. (as do I of course) Hopefully something gives at least in the next year. I didn't temp today so you know if u look at my chart...i just put the same temp as yest about. The baby had me up at 2 & 5 a.m so I was up early and couldn't temp before making him a bottle..he was rushing me lol. Oh well, at least O isn't extremely important for me this cycle. I still can't really eat myself but the baby has def helped keep me calm. I just wish we at least knew for sure what my brother has!!! Ugh. Hopefully today. Oh and the nurse actually said the words, not hinted but said "he wouldn't have been this bad if he was admitted on Monday when he first tried coming in". That makes me soooooo mad! 

wishing, how have u been doing?! I miss our a.m chats lol  but neither of us have been on as much the past few days. I hope u and dh are having a good weekend! We are suppose to get a storm tonight. Ick. I was hoping to cook out with the kids again. (I have my brothers son who is 6 as well..hes 6wks younger then Aiden). Oh well we will find something fun to do 

baby dust ladies!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, please keep us updated...this is so crazy that your family is going through this. One of those unexpected events that no one can even fathom. :hugs:

We are in our swimsuits and on the way to go kayaking! I will check in with you ladies later :)


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting as much ladies, but I have definitely been keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Amy, I really hope these steps that you and Mike are taking will reunite you with an even better relationship. I know it's hard right now but don't give up! :hugs:
> 
> Jess, when do you go back to work? Are you feeling any better?
> 
> Mary, any updates today on your brother?
> 
> Babyprayers, I hope you get your BFP very soon!!!!!! FX!

How are you feeling? 

I'm supposed to go back to work Monday, but he other teacher said if I needed to take a few more days to do so. They need me at 100% because they have had to do a lot of restraining lately and I can't do it. I might take her up on it just because I don't want to go back to work lol.


----------



## MolGold

Mary, I am glad your brother is stable now and what you're doing for him is also grt.. hope that BFP comes soon for your DH and you! 

Amy, I am thrilled you guys are making headway. The mature sensible way you handled the rear-ending episode is great.. I hope good things happen to you, and soon!

Wishing - kayaking ! Wow! enjoy :)

Jess, my cycle used to be 31 days before starting ttc. Since jan its been 44 days, 34 days and this one looks like 33 days. :|

Take another few days off, you deserve it. Go to work when you feel ready :hugs:


----------



## AmySan

Mary, that sounds so fun having a baby to take care of! :) so jealous! I'm glad your brother at least isn't getting worse! 

Jess, I would take as much time off as possible, lol!! 

Kenna, that sounds like a super fun day! :) 

I broke down and tested today..still no signs of sf, and having mild cramping now..but still nothing severe. BFN :cry: 

I texted mike to let him know. I wrote that he probably was happy and that he probably didn't want to go to the dr with me. He responded that he feels set up when I say things like that, like I want him to say 'no it is just the opposite' ..which I do..but could have worded it differently and then asked how he felt about it and if he still wants to go to the doctor. 

I feel so broke hearted, this cycle has been such a tease. No crazy symptoms, but some I guess..and then being already 4 days longer than usual. Ugh. We didn't hit key days enough, I know that..especially with my surgery thing and yeah..just not good. 

So sad :( I took anxiety meds before even testing because I figured it would be negative. So just sitting here with achy boobs that I want to rip off for teasing me. AF should be here soon now. Will use my last test if not by Monday, but at 13dpo (probably) it's a long shot a clear blue figure wouldn't pick it up yet. 

I feel so lonely and my back still hurts and am really blah :( 

Love you girls, don't know what i would do without you all. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I agree that you should take more time off. You have to do some difficult work at your school and need to be 100%. 

Kayaking was great! Had a blast. Even went back to the beach for dinner and shell searching later this evening :)

Amy, I'm sure things will get better soon! I'm sorry about the BFN but I hope it's just being shy. FX for you!!!


----------



## Jrepp

OUCH!! One of my scabs just ripped off when I lifted my pajama shirt to go to the bathroom. So naturally I rip the other side off too. Hurt sooooooooo bad!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, how did his appt with ur psychiatrist?If u already told us, just let me know and I'll search for it. I didn't think I saw anything from u about it but maybe missed it. Ive been crazy busy with two 6yr olds and a baby. I'm not going to know what to do with myself when its only aiden again lol. So u haven't seen mike yet? :-( stay strong hun. Things will get better. It really stinks being in limbo...especially about a relationship with the person you love but I think the stronger you are in this situation, the better everything will be. Ive been praying for u and I will continue to. Mike may just need a little time to process all that has happened before hes ready to talk to you himself..? Idk. There's so many different possibilities but I do believe you two will work it out if u are both willing to see the psychiatrist for the help/ outside perspective. Ugh. I just pray it gets better for u soon. Some things take a little time which stinks but hopefully it won't be much longer! Your in my prayers always <3

As for my brother, I spoke to him on the phone tonight and he was basically talking normal!!!  and his results came in, its not contagious, its what they thought so hes been on the right meds and its clear to see because he is recovering on the fast side as of now. We are praying he just keeps getting better from here. I think he will be back to normal in no time. FX for that! He has too many babies/kids who need him. Thank god his speech is coming back! I feel so much better after talking to him and his gf a few mins ago about the results. Thank u all again for all the support! U have no idea how much I appreciate it  

I wrote this about 1 1/2hrs ago and couldn't even finish it until now lol. I have the baby still tonight and then he goes back with his mom tomorrow :-(. Lol. I dont want him to leave!! Ill be happy w monthly sleepovers though  good night ladies. Ill be out of this baby fantasy that ive been living for the past 2 days by tomo night so ill be on here and able to keep up again. Ttys and I hope u ladies are having a good night!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and jess I also agree about takin more time off. I think u could use it still! Ur still in pain and I know how that is. Relax as long as u can so u heal perfectly


----------



## confuzion

So glad to hear your brother is recovering Mary :). You've been in my thoughts. I'm relieved for your family.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I actually got to temp today and the baby is STILL sleeping and didn't even wake up besides at 1130 last night. I'm shocked! Lol. I could've used sleep with all the sleep I lost the past couple nights any how.

Anyways just wanted to say hi to everyone before I get super busy . Ill be back on tonight to catch up on anything I miss today <3

:dust: TO ALL!!


----------



## terripeachy

aidensmommy-I left you a message on your visitor page. Your PM mailbox is full,so I had to post it on your front page. Sorry to barge into this conversation.


----------



## aidensmommy1

terripeachy said:


> aidensmommy-I left you a message on your visitor page. Your PM mailbox is full,so I had to post it on your front page. Sorry to barge into this conversation.

thank you for letting me know about that opportunity, I just read it. I finally got my inbox to delete from my phone so I can receive PM's again. And yes id love that website. You should be able to private message me on here now. If it wont send let me know an ill figure out which email I have set on my phone that actually works lol (I need a new email account, stupid spam! Lol) Thank you again for thinking of me  I wish u tons of baby dust!


----------



## Wishing1010

Best news ever regarding your brother, Mary!!!! :dance: so glad he is on the road to recovery!!!! And hopefully, you will have a LO of your own soon enough. :hugs:

Yikes, Jess!!!! Did you put some neosporin on your wounds?


----------



## Megamegan

I am having a low day today and I want to get this out. I argue with my husband pretty much every single day. I can't handle it. How do you NOT argue with your husbands? The only way we don't argue is if we don't talk to each other. I don't know if it's me or if it's the relationship. But every time it escalates, it makes me glad we don't have a baby yet. I do not want to be someone who has a failed marriage. Yet I cannot seem to make this work. We've lived together for 2 years and it has always been like this. The worst part is, if it does fail at some point, there are no guarantees I could ever make a relationship work. So it's like, what's the point of starting over? Feels like I will never find someone who doesn't piss me off every day. I wonder if anyone has felt like this and gone on to find someone who makes them truly happy. I know I'm not easy to please, so I'm trying to make this work, not wanting to lose what I have built. But it sucks. It makes me think I really should not be trying to have a baby right now. And then I think, I'm almost 27 and time is running out. If I don't have a baby soon, I will miss my chance. Which, I'm sure, is what all the divorced parents out there had thought at some point- better have my kids now whether the marriage works or not. Bad idea in the long run but I can see what they were thinking.


----------



## Wishing1010

We argue once every couple of weeks, but we avoid it most of the time by knowing what sets off a fight in the first place. Like, if there is a sore subject, try to bite your tongue as much as possible. Maybe try spending some time apart? Even if just for the day, ya know? Could just be a lot stress causing this. I don't really have any advice :(


----------



## confuzion

That's a toughie megan. I feel like it would be wrong to advise you to get out of the marriage being that your problem is arguing and nothing major like abuse or infidelity. 

That said, I was in 2 really bad relationships before meeting my husband. Constant fighting. Constant drama. Constant stress. I worried that it might be me. That I wasn't level-headed enough and I was doomed to eternal fighting and hurt no matter who I was with. 

Until I met Michael. We rarely fight. And when we do, it rarely lasts longer than a half an hour. We laugh through 90% of the time we spend together. Before him, I never knew I could be so happy. And without him, I don't think I would have coped so well with all I've struggled through with my pregnancy losses. 

So, yes, I'm someone who felt the way you did, and went on to find someone who makes me happy. But I wasn't married, so I know it's much harder when you've invested so much in someone.

You two married for a reason, and I hope you can work it out. But you will find happiness even if you don't :hugs:.


----------



## Megamegan

Thank you Wishing and confuzion. Confuzion your post made me tear up because I know deep down, that is true. That it is possible to be happier. I am mostly so upset because I HAVE invested so much in him and I've known for a very long time that we don't understand each other and we are so different that fighting is inevitable. We do love each other, which I think is why we've held on this long. I really want to find happiness with HIM because that's where I'm at now. Moving on would really uproot my life and I don't think my fragility can handle it (in fact, I've tried several times to leave him before we got married, and I come back every time because I'm too weak). I'm constantly suffering from anxiety and depression and although I have a lot of supportive coworkers and a therapist who know my struggles, I'm really not armed with enough strength to get through a breakup and especially not a divorce. I also think I tend to turn towards breaking up instead of staying together, but that doesn't necessarily mean I SHOULD do that, it just means it's the only thing my eyes can see. I sometimes think I'm driving him away because he will say "get out of my life" or "just disappear" or something similar, but in reality he's just being dramatic and he doesn't mean a word he says. You can see how that's pretty upsetting. I know most people don't talk to each other like that. We are so mean to each other. As for spending time apart, I just got home from a week out of town, so part of this is probably us getting used to each other again. I am just in a low place today, I'm sure I'll feel better later. I think I cause a lot of this myself, but then I think he's just making me think I'm the one causing it. Relationships are SO HARD!!! Ugh. It hurts my brain to try to figure it out. I'm sorry to be airing this out here, but I feel like I have no one else to talk to, especially since I'm married and I don't want people knowing my business.


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:

That does sound stressful. Saying things like that is not ok. Have you thought about marriage counseling? Maybe it'll help him see things from your perspective and vice versa.


----------



## froggyfrog

Mega, dh and I really just bicker more than argue. It doesn't happen often, but one thing that helps us is to agree to disagree. We get mad and then when we cool down one of us goes to the other and we briefly share what we were feeling. In reality no two people share the same feelings, opinions ect. Especially dh and I. While we share a lot of common interests, we are two completely different people. Our differences balance us out and he is my best friend. Now bigger issues require more sit down and talk, but for the everyday stuff agree to disagree is our secret to happiness. Ttc can also cause a lot of stress. So maybe you could open a line of communication about ttc stress


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, dh and i have maybe fought about 3 times in the 2yrs we have been together (besides quick 5 sec disagreements) but i believe this is partially because when we do get into the minor second long disagreement's, we resolve it or take a breather for a minute and everything's right back to normal but that's always over dumb little things every once in a while. But if we did start to argue everyday and we wanted a baby and truly loved each other, id ask him to go to counseling and see if that helps. I think that could possibly help you work on issues u may have with relationships and same with him, u know?

Also i do want to say, i have had ALL bad relationships before dh, like i always started fighting with my ex's (no matter who!! And one was actually like PERFECT! he even looked identical to brad Pitt but i still couldn't control it. He was the one who got away before i met dh lol) anyways, id start fighting with ex's within wks to months after i started seeing them and i felt the same as u, "is it me?", but i realize now that it wasn't just me at all. Like i said dh and i neverrr fight! And that's crazy for me! Its been over two yrs and friends/family still ask us "how do u two not fight when it around each other every single day and nobody else?" lol. But yea i wanted to say that i did have those same feelings in the past and i know if at the time i was with"the one who got away", if i was more mature (only 17 at the time) we would have done counseling and worked it out..i know that for sure. But I'm happy things worked like they did  now i have the one right here with me. 

I'm not saying this is the case for u, just answering that question that i did move on to have a much better relationship after manyy bad ones. 

as i said before, i do think counseling would be a great place for u two to start. He/she will go e u ideas on how to improve ur marriage and give u little exercises to do with each other to help u work at it. Idk if that's something either of u are willing to do...

I feel horrible that all this is going on with all of us! Its like this thread has had a giant storm the past month or so! Megan i wish u the best of luck with everything. I wish i could have been more helpful but i was always the same way in relationships until i met dh but I'm sure other ladies will have some better ideas for u. I hope everything gets better hun, I really do. Just always remember everything happens for a reason and maybe this was something that needed to be resolved before ur baby prayers are answered, who knows. I do know that baby's can sense if ur unhappy or a tense environment so itd be good for both u and dh to put ur happiness together first and sort that out, u know? Ahh I cant even get the words out that I'm trying to say! This is a moment when I wish I could actually talk to u ladies!! Maybe I'm just tired. I'm sorry for rambling Megan. Are u urself up for counseling? Dont just stay for a baby tho...i have a child and i basically just had aiden w his das because i just wanted a baby! I am obv not with his dad and it can be a big pain in the ass an I ALWAYS wish I was able to wait and get the 100% same exact baby (aiden) but with DH. Its hard raising them at two homes sometimes :-\. Your only my age, u have enough time and believe me, I didn't want to be divorced by 24 but it had to happen. My son was even noticing how unhappy I was and that's when I said alright I'm done! I dont know exactly how ur feeling and I hope I said nothing wrong. I just want u to remember that u do still have lots of time for a baby ( I know itd be nice to have one now) but maybe in the future ull be happy things went the way they did. 
ive been typing this for over an hr so I'm sorry If I missed stuff by the time I submit this lol. 

All of u are very much in my prayers. I love u all <3


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> I am having a low day today and I want to get this out. I argue with my husband pretty much every single day. I can't handle it. How do you NOT argue with your husbands? The only way we don't argue is if we don't talk to each other. I don't know if it's me or if it's the relationship. But every time it escalates, it makes me glad we don't have a baby yet. I do not want to be someone who has a failed marriage. Yet I cannot seem to make this work. We've lived together for 2 years and it has always been like this. The worst part is, if it does fail at some point, there are no guarantees I could ever make a relationship work. So it's like, what's the point of starting over? Feels like I will never find someone who doesn't piss me off every day. I wonder if anyone has felt like this and gone on to find someone who makes them truly happy. I know I'm not easy to please, so I'm trying to make this work, not wanting to lose what I have built. But it sucks. It makes me think I really should not be trying to have a baby right now. And then I think, I'm almost 27 and time is running out. If I don't have a baby soon, I will miss my chance. Which, I'm sure, is what all the divorced parents out there had thought at some point- better have my kids now whether the marriage works or not. Bad idea in the long run but I can see what they were thinking.

I'm so sorry Megan. I don't have much experience in the relationship department, and while my hubby can be a real jerk wad sometimes, we settle it pretty quickly. The best advice I could give would be to sit down and talk about what is bugging each of you about the other person and what is going on in your lives. Perhaps a marriage counselor would work, but I would try just on your own first and see if you can figure it out. Did you guys fight constantly before you started trying or has this happened since? It could be that you both are stressed about ttc and going month upon month of nothing really happening. I wish you all the happiness in the world!



Wishing1010 said:


> Best news ever regarding your brother, Mary!!!! :dance: so glad he is on the road to recovery!!!! And hopefully, you will have a LO of your own soon enough. :hugs:
> 
> Yikes, Jess!!!! Did you put some neosporin on your wounds?

I did put neosporin and some band aids. I'm having a really bad reaction to the glue in the gauze tape even though I got one that said hypoallergenic for sensivitve skin. I still have marks from the tape they used to cover up the iv too. This is all too crazy. I am about to email the teacher and tell her I am going to take a few more days. I'll be eating into my sick time at this point, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh I see ppl did answer while I was typing. Confusion, u worded that great lol
I was trying to say basically the same thing to Megan about meeting my dh after bad/failed relationships and ended up writing a book in the process haha.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Thank you Wishing and confuzion. Confuzion your post made me tear up because I know deep down, that is true. That it is possible to be happier. I am mostly so upset because I HAVE invested so much in him and I've known for a very long time that we don't understand each other and we are so different that fighting is inevitable. We do love each other, which I think is why we've held on this long. I really want to find happiness with HIM because that's where I'm at now. Moving on would really uproot my life and I don't think my fragility can handle it (in fact, I've tried several times to leave him before we got married, and I come back every time because I'm too weak). I'm constantly suffering from anxiety and depression and although I have a lot of supportive coworkers and a therapist who know my struggles, I'm really not armed with enough strength to get through a breakup and especially not a divorce. I also think I tend to turn towards breaking up instead of staying together, but that doesn't necessarily mean I SHOULD do that, it just means it's the only thing my eyes can see. I sometimes think I'm driving him away because he will say "get out of my life" or "just disappear" or something similar, but in reality he's just being dramatic and he doesn't mean a word he says. You can see how that's pretty upsetting. I know most people don't talk to each other like that. We are so mean to each other. As for spending time apart, I just got home from a week out of town, so part of this is probably us getting used to each other again. I am just in a low place today, I'm sure I'll feel better later. I think I cause a lot of this myself, but then I think he's just making me think I'm the one causing it. Relationships are SO HARD!!! Ugh. It hurts my brain to try to figure it out. I'm sorry to be airing this out here, but I feel like I have no one else to talk to, especially since I'm married and I don't want people knowing my business.

I just saw this part :-(. I just hope it works out the best for YOU. <3 I'm always here hun


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hey Megan, I think it's important to talk about it - and don't feel like you shouldn't because it's better, I think, to be able to vent, and share and get support from people.

DH and I can argue, but it's not really fighting per se. If we do, it is mostly (ok pretty much always) ME that starts the fight and it's normally over something I consider to be really important at the time&#8230; and then later on come to the realisation it really isn't.

DH grew up in a family with no raised voices and no arguing. My parents are divorced and I had, at times, a really tough childhood and my family are what you might consider passionate, haha&#8230; We will argue, and throw words around and then a day or two later, all is resolved and we move on. Admittedly I haven't had a fight with anyone in my family for forever&#8230; but that was how it was when I was younger. 

I also have an acid tongue and can say really really mean things. I say it because I know I'll get a reaction and because I still want him to love me even if I am horrendous.

DH and I love each other so much & I know I've found the most supportive, the kindest, and the most generous man there is out there. That being said: there are times when I am infuriated and upset. But those times pass.

Do you think it is the stress of TTC? I'm not saying you are stressed, just that perhaps that can be impacting on the relationship? I do think that time apart is good for couples too! It's not always about being together 24/7 but having your own time and space. 

If you think you would be happier leaving him and moving on - don't let your age stop you. I am the same age as you and really, we're the young ones! We aren't old. I sometimes feel that way, but in reality, you have many good years ahead before you have to truly worry xxxx

Hugs.


----------



## Megamegan

Wow thank you all so much, I didn't expect such a lengthy response from everyone and it means a lot that you are so thoughtful. Well, a lot of you suggested TTC stress might be the cause of it, but actually that's not the case. We have fought like this since we started dating. He says I exaggerate and it's not ALL the time, but it's pretty frequently, like a few times per week, and the only time we don't fight or have tension is when I'm totally sucking it up and trying my best to just deal with him. That's the truth right there. We have already started marriage counseling and I go to counseling on my own about once a week. Marriage counseling works well for us but I know it will never resolve our core issues because our personalities clash so badly. I stopped taking Wellbutrin when I started TTC and that has changed how I handle depression slightly, but, I also don't think I should need to be medicated in order to get along with my husband on a daily basis. We look and act like a couple that has been married for 20 years and who can't stand each other anymore. We rarely just enjoy each other for who we are. I've tried so many times to explain this to him. We have talked extensively on the subject. Yet for some reason I keep just accepting our relationship for what it is, assuming we will end up having more good days than bad, and moving on. Just now, we went out and tried to spend time together, and he ended up dropping me off at home because we weren't agreeing on anything. Part of it is my fault because I would rather relax at home on a day off like this. I'm a homebody. But it's upsetting to me that we are so different and he would rather go drive around aimlessly and do something spontaneous. Anyway, the list could go on forever about how different we are. The biggest issue with leaving at this point is that my mom paid 30k for our wedding in November and she is highly against divorce. Together we make enough money that we could pay her back if I had about a year to save up, but I doubt he would agree to use his money for that. My therapist told me, give it a real shot for another 6 months before bailing. So that's why I'm doing the marriage counseling. And now I'm just thinking I should stop TTC altogether and maybe even go back on my Wellbutrin to try to gain some confidence again should I end up leaving (or just feel happier if I end up staying). I hate that it comes to this point, but it does, and it's not the first time. We had a rough time in February also. 

Thanks for listening you guys. This might end up being a nightmare chapter in the story of my life. I don't think I can go the rest of my life feeling this shitty. Everyone else will have to deal with it. Including my mom, who at this point I just can't imagine upsetting any more. She has had enough stress in her life, losing my dad 5 years ago, and dealing with all my drama (hasn't been THAT bad but she makes me feel that way). I know first and foremost I should not have a baby right now. Mary I agree with you there. I know I do have many years ahead of me and I think maybe this is all happening for a reason.


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:. I hope you still come on here and vent out whatever you need to even if you're not TTC. I see you're doing all you can for now. There's nothing you can do but wait it out and hope the rough times pass quickly. Do whatever you need to do to be happy.


----------



## Wishing1010

Many :hugs: headed your way Megan. Just try your best to make it work, but if you can't, it's no one else's problem. You need to do what's best for you!!! Other people can just get over it! :)


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks. I wish I had real hugs lol. I can't even get a good hug out of DH, he pushes me away every time. I guess he doesn't like to feel crowded. WHO doesn't want hugs?!!! Lol. Whatever. I know he is stressed from work and I am just exhausted from thinking about all of this. That's what always happens, I just get tired and my brain hurts and I give up. I know if I really wanted to leave, it would be so ridiculously painful and difficult and I seriously am just not ready for that. So I'm going on with life for now. What a crappy day. Thanks again everybody.


----------



## Jrepp

I feel bad posting this after the craptastic time everyone is having, but I wanted to share some good (and not so good news). I'll do the badish news first to get it out of the way.

Hubby and I were romantic if you know what I mean for the first time in like 2 months. Penetration is still a no-no, so we were doing the external only stuff. Well, hubby brought be to the big O but it was quickly cut short by unbelievable pain. Guess it was still a bit too early! I'm now laying with the heating pad on my belly because of it which isn't helping out.

Onto the good news. I took 2 more days off of work! When I go back, I am going to speak to the current and hopefully the new principal about shifting para positions since I know two gen ed para positions opened up recently. I love my current job, but hopefully with a quick conception I will need to be away from the physicality and stress of the job I am currently in. Even if it's a pay cut I think I would be happier if I couldn't get a full time teacher job. Secondly, our 1 year wedding anniversary is coming up in 42 days. We booked a room at a hotel right across from th butterfly pavilion where we got married. We are going to go back to the butterfly pavilion for a visit and hopefully have a few moments outdoors where we actually tied the knot. I also found an amazon local deal for a couples massage a few blocks away for $69 total! I'm stoked! I'm thinking a romantic breakfast in bed as well.....and a fancy dinner before surrounding ourselves in luxury. 

Last of all, I was nominated for an award on my blog. I never thought anyone would actually read it, let alone like it enough for an award. If you haven't checked it out or subscribed it's a really candid look into our fertility journey. I literally hold nothing back. 

I'm sorry so many of us are having a difficult time. Let's get this party bus turned back around!!


----------



## Megamegan

Jessica, happy news is MOST welcome! Sounds like you just need a litttttle longer of a break before frisky-time, but the other stuff is good to hear :) Congrats on your nomination! And that sounds lovely for your wedding anniversary.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Megan, I will miss you around here and I hope that you do come back and visit and share with us how you are going - I wish for you a lot of happiness! xxixx


----------



## Jennuuh

Megan - I apologize for the long post. I was in a bit of a similar relationship before DH - Of course, I was only 15 at the time, but I've seen plenty of bad relationships my mom had went through. He would yell at me, tell me I was stupid, and worst of all, he would spit on me at times. Of course your husband isn't spitting on you or anything, but arguments and constant arguing at that, make you feel like you're doing something wrong and its all your fault, etc. 

When DH finally entered the picture after two years of flirting with him (its a good story), I didn't even cut ties and I left and I never looked back. I feel bad now that I'm older that I basically left him cold turkey and never even told him we were done. I guess its cause I'm older now, I realize he was young and didn't know what he was doing either. Still, doesn't give anyone the right to bully and spit on someone. 

Anyway, sorry for rambling - Communication is a must in a relationship, and you guys are obviously having a huge issue relating to each other. I hope the counseling helps if you want it too. Don't be ashamed or afraid to admit that you may or may not want the relationship to be over, or to get better. You have one life to live, and there's no reason to be miserable if you can prevent it. 

There's a quote I used to tell my sister when she was going through a really hard point in her last relationship about two years ago. They had a child and she did everything she could to make it work but he was so rude and there were multiple times she would ask me to come over because she knew he wouldn't talk to her like usual if someone was there. And he knew not to mess with her younger sister. I'd lose my life defending my family, no matter the situation and he was well aware. I have a mouth like a sailor, and the adrenaline to back it up. But she would tell me she loved him, and she would always love him and if she still loved him, she needed to make it work no matter what - And I would tell her that's fine, and that's great commitment on her part.

But I would tell her that some people are meant to fall in love with each other, but not meant to be together. 

She IS now out of that relationship because of terrible circumstances that I hope he is out getting help somewhere for, but she's happy. I have my sister back, and I couldn't be happier either.


----------



## Megamegan

Jenna, Thank you so much for sharing your story. I have been in many bad relationships before this one, and things were definitely hard as a younger person but still it was easier to walk away from a bad relationship when I was not married. This one is so strange. I cannot figure it out. I've always said I feel like it will take an extreme circumstance to break us up. But nothing ever happened and here I am just dealing with the constant fighting, constant misunderstanding. What's even harder is that HE doesn't see it that way... he thinks we occasionally have an argument but it's not a big deal. In my mind, I'm always struggling to enjoy my time with him, always trying to make him happy while also allowing myself to be happy. It would be easier if he saw it that way too. We just sat down and talked about the dream home we (he) wants and it just made me feel like, why? I don't even want that much. I just want happiness. I'll rent forever as long as I am with the person I want to be with. I kept telling him "none of this means anything until you start being nice to me" but he was in a goofy mood and never quieted down to have a serious talk at any point today. Times like these make me feel like I will never leave him because I do not want to crush his dreams and ruin his life. I know that is wrong- I understand what the right and wrong reasons are for staying with someone- yet it doesn't matter. My desire to keep the peace is strong.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Thanks. I wish I had real hugs lol. I can't even get a good hug out of DH, he pushes me away every time. I guess he doesn't like to feel crowded. WHO doesn't want hugs?!!! Lol. Whatever. I know he is stressed from work and I am just exhausted from thinking about all of this. That's what always happens, I just get tired and my brain hurts and I give up. I know if I really wanted to leave, it would be so ridiculously painful and difficult and I seriously am just not ready for that. So I'm going on with life for now. What a crappy day. Thanks again everybody.

I wish we could give each other real hugs during these hard times too, and the happy ones lol 
Megan, I understand u wanting to at least try even without being happy. I do agree with u that maybe u should take a break on ttc until you figure out exactly what you want/need. With my ex husband, I too did couples counseling and I did my own counseling and I stayed for 7 months before I finally worked up the courage to do it. I really wish I would have done it sooner because MY marriage just wasn't good at all with him and it got to the point where even aiden was telling people that I was always crying and being yelled at and stuff like that. He was 4...idk that's just sad to me that he noticed that so young. It was a mistake. I did love him at one point, I just stayed with him way longer then the love really lasted. You'll know what's right for you Megan. It may take more counseling and some serious soul searching before you make up your mind but in the end, you'll make the right decision. If it is to leave him, it'll def be hard, no doubt, but it'll be for a reason. If I didn't separate from my ex the time I did, dh and I probably would have never met so I'm thankful things worked out like that. But in your case, it could be completely different depending on what YOU want and decide on. Dont let anyone else make you feel like you have to stay with him. You are so young and you don't deserve to have to live unhappily. It wouldn't be fair to you. Anyways, I was just trying to say that I think its good for u to TRY and work on it and if its still not what u want, I promise, u will figure everything out. I'm sorry your going through this :-\ I'm always here if u need to talk. Ive been through it in the past and I'm obv ok w talking about it considering I wrote this book lol :hugs: There's a big hug for you


----------



## Jennuuh

Great advice aidensmommy :)

You'll definitely figure it out Megan. Look at all these women here for you!


----------



## MolGold

Megan - the first step to healing is recognizing the problem. I am happy you are ready to fight for your happiness and taking steps for it. You just need to realize now where exactly your happiness lies - together or apart. Its a tough time and we will all be here for you through it. You can come in and vent anytime!

Thanks Jennuh for sharing your story.. I know it can be hard baring it all out but its great how you all ladies share your experiences to help other girls :) 

Jess, Actually its good hearing +ve things as it gives us all hope for good things ahead. Take your much deserved break and cut work hours till you feel you can give 100% into it :) And congrats on the blog award :) Go Jess!


----------



## Wishing1010

First of all, your trip sounds like it is going to be amazing, Jess!!! I hope you two have a blast and forget everything but each other during that time. So happy for you!!! My first O after my lap was followed by intense cramping but I felt better not too long after :) I think you will start feeling well enough to enjoy the external stuff before too long :) and good for you for taking an extra couple of days off and for speaking to your boss when you return. I think these are all the right steps for you!

Megan, I truly hope that you are able to get DH to sit down and have a serious chat with you. Maybe he just doesn't understand the seriousness of the situation and that your marriage is on the line. Maybe try sleeping in another room until he is ready to listen. Switch things up so he sees that you are serious. I am a big advocate for trying to make it work, however, if you aren't happy, you need to do whatever it is that will make you happy. You are too young to spend the rest of your life like this. FX you all reach the best outcome on this :hugs: <3

Thank you to all of you for sharing your stories. Makes me feel like we have all been through some horrible things and most of us have been able to pull through.

I wish ibeach would come back!!!!!! :(

Amy, how are you doing?

:dust: to any ladies testing!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

He knows how serious I am because I've already been on the brink of leaving once in February, and it ended with him punching a hole through the door, and nothing more productive. Also, we already sleep in separate rooms. We have different sleeping habits and I can't get a good night sleep with his TV on and cold air. Sometimes I just don't understand why in the world I even continued dating him when I did because of how different we are. It's like we are roommates who have sex sometimes. But we will figure it out. I know it deserves a real shot. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wishing1010

I truly hope it all works out for you, Hun! I hope you keep your best interests in mind and know that buying a home or TTC is not a good option until you are certain how you feel. I'm sure you already know that! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know Kenna, I wish I beach would come back too! I had to temp an hr late today but my temp was still right on track w the others so I dont think it really made a difference for me. I had the baby again last night (yay! Lol). They were about to take him back and then my brothers gf asked if id mind one more night and of course I said id keep him however long they needed me to lol . I wonder if I'm oing today. Its so strange not worrying about that after 12 months! It does feel good tho  and having my nephew has def helped keep me busy my first month NTNP again. 

jess, congrats!!! Happy news is MUCH needed on this thread right now! I'm so happy for u and u guys will have a blast on ur trip! 

Megan, I hope u can get dh to sit down and SERIOUSLY talk. Men are like big kids sometimes (but its not so cute on them lol). I'd bring it up and make it a "we need to talk and NOW" sort of thing if he tries to avoid it or act silly again. I know your fear of starting over again. I felt that way w my marriage and felt like such a failure but I got more support then I ever imagined. Apparently family/friends were just waiting (& my dad is 100% against divorce usually) but in this case everyone saw that I made the right decision. But ya back to the starting over, ive been that way in every relationship ive ever had, scared of starting over and making a new life and I agree, its def very hard when ur married to the person but I promise u, u can do it and get through it if leaving is what u choose to do. Mine and my exs relationship was way different I'm sure but I actually felt a huge weight off my shoulders when I finally worked up the nerve. Try and think of the things that YOU want and not worry about everyone else. I made a "pros" & "cons" list about happiness/sadness/anger, etc. in my old marriage and my cons definitely out weighed the pros. Maybe u could do something like that for just you to look at and u can also just make a list of things that are really bothering you, that way when u talk to him, ull have everything u want to say in front of u so u dont forget anything that you feel is crucial to say, and then u'll wish u said it when u had his full attention, u kno? For me, I would forget more then half of what I wanted to bring up at home or even in counseling sessions so my therapist recommended for me to do that. You may have a better memory then me but I wanted to throw a few ideas out there for u for while your thinking about everything and waiting to talk with dh. Your in my prayers Megan. I feel for u alot I'm this situation. You sound like me about 3yrs ago :-\. But like I said before, dh and I would have NEVER met if my ex and I didn't divorce. Like it was our divorce that made me end up in the building I was in the day dh and I met. So I always tell ppl that my first marriage was just practice and didn't really count and was just meant to lead me to my dh that I am with now lol. I'm just saying that many things truly do happen for a reason. If you stay with dh, there will be a reason for it and if you dont, same thing..If leaving is what u choose, just know that there will be something great waiting over the horizon just for you. Ugh this all can be so scary :-\. like I said I am here to talk and u can always PM me too. I 100% understand how ur feeling. You want it to work but you also want to be happy, thats very underatandable. Maybe ur therapist can help you come up with ideas to overcome being afraid of letting EVERYONE else down. I had those same fears & I had to talk to my therapist about it and she did help me view things in a different way. For me, I had to overcome worrying about everyone else before I could truly think clearly about ME and what I wanted & needed. I could go on forever about ways I tried to work on things with my ex. I just wish we could talk in person because i can explain things alot better when I'm actually talking, u know? Well ill stop "talkin" ur ear off lol. As always, ur in my prayers Megan. <3

GOOD LUCK LADIES WITH JUST ANY AND EVERYTHING LIFE THROWS AT YOU! <3 You All!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, once again, I wrote a book and missed ur new post before posting it lol. You sound exactly like me and my ex. We slept in separate beds, and it was a fight very often about me wanting to leave and he'd punch something or turn it on me and then suddenly id be begging him to stay when I didn't even want that! I hate mind games! If its anything like that, I really hope you can find it in you soon. You deserve happiness. Yeah everyone has issues but if its every day and making you feel sorta trapped, its not mentally healthy for u :-(. I'm praying extra hard for u tonight. The last 6-7 months of my past marriage, I got into the worse depression ever and now I look back and just think "why? Why did I stay that long? Why did I put up with that?". BUT that divorce helped me grow in SOO many ways so not all bad came out of MY marriage. Shoot I wanted to write a little more but the baby just woke up again and I'm sure hes going to want some food. Ill bb on as soon as I get a chance. Hold your head up Megan.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Have to say real quick, has anyone talked to Amy? Ive been worried about you Amy! I hope everything's going good or I hope ur at least able to stay busy until you see mike. <3 you! And am anxiously waiting to see how you are


----------



## Megamegan

I think the worst part is that I've tried to leave and he never lets me go. That's where my lack of courage comes in to play, because he makes me doubt myself. This morning before he left for work he said "I love you" and I said "Puppy loves you" (I was holding my dog) and he said "But you don't?" and I said "I do..." and he said "You're trying to give me anxiety now, making me think I'm going to come home tonight to a divorce note on the door"... because the week after we got engaged, I did that- I put a note on the door and went to stay with a friend because I was trying to leave him... he got me back though... so now he brings it up any time I seem like I'm on the fence. Anyway, it's comments like that that make me feel guilty for having thoughts of leaving. He works very hard, is trying to make a secure future for us, and the financial part of our lives is really fantastic, making it even more difficult to leave, but luckily I do have my own job so I'd be fine. We have a counseling session together on Friday. I couldn't get my own appt until 2 weeks from now unfortunately. I wish I could see my therapist earlier so I could ask her what to do. Last time she said wait 6 months to give him time to get over the death of his father (father died 2 days before our wedding). But what's the point? He's not really trying to work on his issues, he just buries them. And our problems stem from personality differences, not a temporary issue that will be resolved. We will always fight because we don't understand each other. His tone of voice makes me angry, and he knows this, but that's who he is. I know if I bring up this stuff in our session on Friday, he will just get mad at me afterwards and it might not accomplish anything. My intent was to go to counseling so that I could say I am giving it all my effort. But if my mind is made up, am I really giving it all my effort, or am I just doing that so it LOOKS like I tried? So I will feel less guilty in the end for ending a marriage that I knew was doomed before I even got married? It is my fault for going through with it. I'm not even worried about being alone or finding someone else because I know I will find someone else. As it goes right now, I'd rather be alone than around my husband, and he knows it. We spend our days avoiding each other and then blaming the other person for not wanting to spend time together. 

Ugh I am so sorry for rambling incessantly. This is supposed to be about baby making, and it's turning into marriage counseling. lol.


----------



## confuzion

:( I feel so stressed for you Megan. It seems like you feel trapped in a marriage that doesn't make you happy. You are not trapped! It's ok to be selfish sometimes, and you can get out of this situation if you're feeling miserable. 

I think maybe a trial separation might be good for you guys before going right to divorce. Stay somewhere else. Get some distance to see things a little more clearly.

I can understand all the obstacles along the way. Your mom's feelings, hurting him, etc. But that's all they are is obstacles. You can get past them if you decide you want to. And you won't be able to know which way for sure until you get some distance.


----------



## MarieMo7

Megan, I'm so sorry to hear about your marriage problems. I don't have any personal experiences to relate (I've had some bad relationships, but none where I was married or even living with the person) - but I do want to tell you about DH's cousin. 
His cousin got married almost 10 years ago because his GF got pregnant. They are absolutely the worst couple in the world - they really don't like each other, they fight all the time about everything. They don't sleep in separate beds, but they lead otherwise completely separate lives. And I guess to each their own - but they have a little girl who witnesses this every single day. She lives a life where her parents fighting and swearing at each other doesn't even phase her anymore. She just turns the TV up. She's 9 years old and her view of relationships is so skewed, so sad. They even joke about it. Her mom told me a few weeks ago that while they were watching a sitcom, the TV dad came home and was loving and the TV mom was loving and all that stuff, and Kylie (DH's cousin's daughter) turned to her mom and laughed "Ha, I wonder what it's like to have a normal family?" And they laughed. Her mom is convinced that she'll be okay because she can identify normal couples (they once had a conversation about how me and DH should be an example of a real loving couple, not DH's cousin and his wife - and all this while Kylie was in kindergarten!). 

They won't divorce, but for somewhat opposite reasons than you and your husband - their personalities are too similar in all of the wrong ways. They are both stubborn, selfish, and not willing to "lose." There is so much pent-up anger and resentment in their relationship that every little tiny thing turns into a knock-down drag-out fight, usually in front of their kid.

BUT - they both refuse to go to counseling. Because if one isn't willing to help their marriage, why should the other? It's so frustrating to witness.

I'm not saying you and your hubby are along the same path, and I know that you've talked about holding off on TTC, but I guess I'm just hoping to strongly reinforce that. Kids aren't happier having two parents in the same house if they hate each other. It teaches them the wrong things about relationships. Kids shouldn't grow up that way. They would do better with a happy single mom or single dad, than an always-angry, resentful set of parents in the same house.

I hope you work it all out, I really do hope you can be happy with your husband. But if you can't, you are young, you are strong, and you can be on your own. Your happiness and sanity is what matters. And if having kids is important to you, better to do it on your own someday than with a partner you don't get along with.

So many hugs, Megan. I know this has to be a hard time for you. And I apologize for my rambling. That situation I see with DH's cousin is so real to me, and so sad to me. I hurts my heart to think about it.


----------



## Megamegan

Thank you Marie, I completely understand what you are saying. And you are right. Now my DH knows how I feel 100% and he's trying to be all sweet to me. It doesn't work that way- we are very cyclical with this problem and it always comes back to this point, where he suddenly will do anything to keep me around, despite me just expressing my desire to be released from this relationship. If it were up to me, I would like for us to agree to be apart. But it's so much more complicated because he won't freaking agree. It's so much harder to be the one initiating it. I'm sick of saying we will work on our problems. But our plan is to reevaluate on June 1, after going to some counseling together. The way I feel today is that counseling is pointless and we might as well split up. But of course I feel this way, then he makes me feel comfortable in the relationship again, before you know it I'll be sitting here saying I'm good to TTC again, and then I'll get back to this point in a couple months. Happens every time. I see it happening. I just want it to end.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry Megan, sending you the hugest hugs and support from the other side of the world! x


----------



## AmySan

Ohh Megan, I am so so sorry :( That sounds awful :( I kindof have a personality where I will hold things in, even if I am angry - I turn everything inwards (kinda explains cutting and suicide attempts, etc)...I will 'go along to get along' more times than not.

But I think that it is good that you at least stand up for yourself. I truly hope some good counseling will help. It doesn't sound like it is the most unhealthy relationship, but at the same time, you don't want to spend your time arguing or fighting all of the time. And I totally hear you on being a homebody - I would rather stay on the couch and watch movies and tv when I am not working than go out and hike or walk or ANYTHING..lol. 

My OB told me to stay on my medication, even while TTC, and likely after I am pregnant. I look at my anti depressants differently than I did when i was 14 - back then I did feel like I shouldn't have to take a medication to turn myself into a person I am not. But now it is quite the opposite. I am still the same person, but it fixes the chemical imbalance that causes me to want to hurt myself (and maybe for you, overall being depressed, etc) - I am on Pristiq, which is newer, and I love it - but studies for it during pregnancy are obviously lower. I have been on everything over the years...When i was 14, was on zoloft, then celexa, then wellbutrin, added lithium (until I tried to kill myself with it) , then wellbutrin and remeron, then prozac, then zoloft again, and finally Pristiq - it is an SSNRI, as opposed to SSRI. Anyway, long story long, it might help to be back on it, or talk to your OB about how he/she feels about it. I was dead set during my last pregnancy of being off of it (and did stop taking it the whole time, still miscarried) But now both my OB and psychiatrist say that the risk to the fetus from untreated depression (not JUST suicide, but depression itself) are equally, if not worse, than the risk of being on medication. I assume I will be switched to a diff anti depressant once I am pregnant, but who knows.

I am 28 now, and have a huge fear of missing my chance to have kids....so with my ex (I was 26)...I put up with his constant lying, etc, just because I wanted to have the chance to have a baby...I didn't want to miss my window...as time has gone on, (before and after) I became increasingly concerned about this. And I get nervous with meeting someone who will want me with all of my history and problems...and I have herpes...and right n ow I smoke (quit before I met my ex..his online dating profile said non smoker...and that he was a pediatric surgeon...and single..and athletic...turned out he was a smoker, not a doctor in any way shape or form, married, and weighed about 350 pounds lol. That i cared about the least. And I didn't find it all out right away..except the smoking. But I liked him SO much, that I thought I'd just have a cigarette with him after dinner..which turned into 5, which turned into my smoking by myself...then back to 1/4-1/2 pack a day. 

Then I got pregnant, found out he was married, living with her...long story. Horrible. But I quit smoking within a few days..then I saw a tiny spot of blood on TP...nothing more...went to the hospital that night, was 10 weeks, really thought everything was fine since I had just seen baby and heartbeat a week before...was being safe..and wanted to see baby again, lol...but they couldn't find a heartbeat. I wasn't expecting it at all, and had gone to the hospital alone (because turned out he wasn't sober either, like his profile indicated, and was doing meth!) Anyway...when the doctor came in and told me...I was absolutely in shock and the world literally stopped, nothing felt real...was bawling for, well, a week straight...but anyway, after my mom came and we left, I couldn't take it. At the time I had been sober from alcohol for 18 months, so opted to go buy cigarettes over having a glass (or bottle) of wine.

And haven't quit since then. My plan has been to quit when i get pregnant. Mike quit about 5 years ago, so he doesn't really mind...and I don't smoke a ton. But it scares me about finding someone else...without quitting first..because I don't want to be with a smoker...but non smokers don't like smokers...ugh. 

Anyway, the point of all of that was...I feel like i am running out of time...I want a happy and healthy relationship more than anything - and I am lucky (assuming we don't break up over what is going on) that Mike and I get along well, and he is such a good guy....but he has his downsides...he gets really stressed, and then will freak out at something little...like one night I wasn't there, he broke his tv by throwing the remote at it, because he couldn't get the channel to change. (it obviously wasn't REALLY because of that) then watching a football game...he punched the window....after finding out my ovulation test wasn't positive, punched the window and closet....and will swear a lot. Not directed at me, but it is scary. I have never had a boyfriend who doesn't do that...get angry....he is the first to never hurt me physically...but it isn't perfect. So I will walk on eggshells and find 'good' times to talk to him, etc...so I don't stress him out more and then he gets angry. 

And now with having found he was online talking to other women....I don't know if any relationship is really perfect.

My best friend got pregnant with her boyfriend the first time they had sex...they fought her entire pregnancy...then when they moved into an apartment together, and she had the baby...it was great...but now, they are constantly arguing, haven't had sex in 10 months, before that they hadn't in a year...They love each other but I don't think they are in love anymore. 

I have no room to give any sort of relationship advice...but I totally hear what you are saying - having kids while you are in a relationship/married...then if the marriage doesn't last, at least you had your children. Some people may think that is terrible...but I completely get it. My parents were divorced before divorce was this 'popular' and it was a big deal back then..I was 7...But other than the trauma from my parents fighting, and then my dad's abuse when I was with him, it really didn't bother me much. 

Whatever decision you make is the right decision for you. And you should add me on facebook if you have it (Amy Stillahn, it shows up as Amy Elizabeth - and anyone else that I am not yet friends with on FB - please add me!)

I will be praying for you <3

Mary, I am so unbelievably relieved that your brother is doing better!!! And that it isn't contagious!! It sounded so hard to have to wear all of that gear seeing him...I can imagine being the patient and feeling so alone if everyone had to wear protective suits around me :( But that is so wonderful. Praying his recovery is as fast as possible, and everything turns out ok. Sound really fun and crazy having so many kids with you!! My ex ex (2 boyfriends ago, lol) had 3 kids...all under the age of 5 (boy-girl-boy) when I first was with him...it was fun some days and other days, wanted to pull my hair out, lol. 

As far Mike goes - I haven't seen him since last Sunday :( He had a good appointment with my psychologist..and I have an appt with my psychologist tonight, and Mike set up an appt for Weds night for both of us. He had said he had a lot to think about and process. Apparently, they talked about that he needed to come up with certain conditions, and I will likely have to as well, and it will boil down to if we both agree on them. 

I am supposed to see him tonight...was supposed to see him yesterday, but he got a migraine...so hopefully he doesn't back out tonight. He never did that int he past..but this past week, it has been hard to get him to actually agree on any set time/date. And it would have been convenient for me to go over to his place after therapy and wait, because he has to do something for work around 7...but he said he was still not comfortable with that, and that he will give me gas money (waiting for payday lol..health insurance kills me at the end of the month) if need be...so I will go to therapy at 5:30..then go home..then we are supposed to 'meet' somewhere...guessing for a late dinner. 

It hurts me and is starting to piss me off a little bit that I have to blindly trust him, that he isn't on these websites still, and it's ok for me to be alone at my house where if I really wanted to hurt or kill myself, that would be the place...but can't be at his house alone now. I did write earlier about it...but more than willing to keep talking baout it, it's all that is on my mind. I am so scared of him putting limits on how often we see each other, or me being alone at his place, or TTC...because we had made so much progress up until this point with him having never really been in a long term relationship, lived with a girlfriend, anything. So. I don't want to take too many steps back...or do that and then waste my time. I don't know :( He has never even said he loves me...and I know that he cares a lot...but sometimes I feel really pathetic..like this past week. I want him to trust me, and I get he is upset and scared...he said he doesn't trust easily. I trust very easily, despite everything I have been through...but then when someone breaks my trust...it is hard to get it back. So I literally have to blindly trust him when he kindof started this whole thing by being on adult friend finder websites...yeah...the whole situation sucks. I love him and miss him, and think we are perfect together. But this is killing me. I am terrified of how I will feel or what I might do if we break up. I really hope it doesn't come to that.

Jess - I am so happy for you!! That sounds like a great time!! And I still am shocked you found a couples massage for SO cheap!! I wish I had looked harder before dropping nearly 300 for ours for valentine's day, lol.


I have to go to my appt now - oh - forgot to say - AF came, on Sunday, just like FF predicted. Ugh :( 

I love you all!! :hugs: <3 (I wish these were real hugs, too!...I need hugs so bad right now) :( <3 have a great night ladies!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Hi everyone :) Thank you thank you thank you, you're all so amazing. I had a long talk with DH tonight. Once again I ended up feeling good about us, and he had some good ideas for making our relationship better, like getting active together and talking to his work about working fewer hours so he can be home with me for more than an hour each night. That's a big part of our problem. We don't get any time together because he gets home at 9pm. That's enough time to eat and crash. I told him it's not worth it. He agrees. We also agreed that it would be best to put off TTC (I plan to use FAM to avoid pregnancy for now, no need to mess my hormones up by going on BCP) as well as put me back on Wellbutrin. It worked really well while I was ON the BCP, but I haven't tried it while I've been off. One amazing benefit it had for me was that it made me lose weight because it suppressed my appetite. I have been feeling really down about my weight gain so I'm hoping that benefit comes back. We were very open and honest with each other. He's great at talking when he actually opens up. He's a very good communicator. In fact he communicates for a living and he's the best at his job! But when it comes to me, sometimes he forgets how important it is- the reason he works so hard is to provide for our family, but it's just not worth it if you don't give your family enough attention...eventually there won't be a family to provide for. So, we went out to dinner and I genuinely felt happy the whole night. Then we shopped at WalMart for cleaning supplies and that is always fun (we're weird), and now we are going to sleep in our separate rooms. It's fine for me if we sleep separately as long as we spend the rest of the time at home together. Otherwise it feels like we are roommates. But this was our original intent, to only use the separate rooms for sleeping. So anyway, I think we made progress, and we have set in motion the plan for being happier together- first thing we plan to do is go bike riding this weekend for the first time this year. Can't wait.


----------



## confuzion

I am so happy to hear this Megan :) So glad you're feeling happy in the relationship again. I hope it's a long-term thing :hugs:. Sounds like you guys are good together as long as the lines of communication are open :)


----------



## MolGold

Megan, I am so glad your DH is starting to see how this distance effects you and is intent on making it work :hugs: Its the best news Ive heard all day :)

Amy, FX it all works out. Remember you're not the only one who has issues. He does too - we all do! What is important is to care enough to iron the issues out. I hope your date goes well :) Sorry AF came though.. :hugs: Stay strong, you're a beautiful person!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!! I'm so glad you two made some progress!!!! FX you spend plenty of time together and be happier than ever before too long!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good Megan! I'm happy u guys made progress. I hope it just keeps getting better for the two of you <3 and FAM would be a perfect method for birth control, then when u are ready to try again, you'll still be caught up with ur O day and LP and all that good stuff. I hope u still come on here tho!!

So I think the vitex just like fixed or made my hormones better just from taking them last month. My temps aren't wacky, they're actually pretty steady. And I dont think I'm going to O for at least a few days. My cervix isn't even high yet and usually it is for at least 2 days before O. Itd be cool if I dont even need the vitex when I start trying again. FX my follicular phase will remain a couple days longer! Oing on CD 9-11 just doesn't seem completely healthy to me. I did accidentally fall asleep with a sweatshirt on but I really dont think my temp gets affected easily so that's good to know. . 

Is anyone waiting to test? Are we all NTNP right now?

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

FX you are not going to need any meds to help you get a BFP!!!! 

Still NTNP here :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its weird how slow this thread has been moving. Like almost all of us are NTNP or just taking a break so there's no opk, bding, or O talk going on this month lol. Someone needs to come on so we have someone else to cheer for and analyze when we miss b&b and ttc lol. Ive been doing really good tho and stress free (having a baby for 5 days probably helped that a tiny bit lol), all and all, its overall relaxing to take a break  I do miss the baby this a.m..alot but I knew I had to give him back lol

My brother is home, hes started doing a little worse when he got home because he was waiting for the Visiting nurse to come and he hasn't had his anti viral meds for an hr or two longer and everytime he doesn't have those meds right on time, he doesn't do good at all. They sent him to my moms house with a pick line and he has to still have the anti viral meds through IV for at least the 21 days from the 1st day he started them. They should have kept him for at least 2 more days to make the full 7 days they originally said but he was bitching about a cigarette even tho he couldn't even remember what they were called, he could not stop talking about "those things" is what he calls them. He opened his gfs pack when she went outside to call me at the hospital 3 nights ago and when she walked in he was sitting near the window waiting to light it LOL he said they wouldn't care and they're ok with him smoking out the window...THE HOSPITAL WINDOWS DONT OPEN! lol that was pretty funny but yeah so they let him out because he asked everyday. But they'll have the visiting nurse going to my moms 3x a day and his gf or my parents can help him with his antiviral meds. The nurse taught them how to insert the syringe and everything else they needed to know last night when she went to my parents. Everything should be just fine, it just kinda frustrated all of us that they let him out before he truly seemed ready. His fevers are horrible still. But he still has progressed on the faster side so that's very good . Figured Id give u all an update on how he is. I'm waiting for someone to call me with a morning update. I dont want to call and wake them. Everyone's so tired! 

well I guess I better get some house work done. I just want to sleep all day today! Lol having the baby was like getting used to a new born again but I had to give him back :-( lol ill have one of my own soon enough tho and thankfully dh didn't get scared outa having a baby from having this one for so long haha he was actually SO good with him even when he cried two hrs straight and it was good to see how he handled it . It was like a little practice run for him lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, hopefully all of his symptoms will start clearing up and he will be good to go before too long! And I'm sure you will have a LO before too long, Hun!!! FX FX FX!

I'm going to try to get some BD in a good bit over the next week. I wanted to bd this morn but DH was running late so I have to wait until tonight. I told him that we would do it first thing when I get home from work ;)


----------



## MarieMo7

Megan, glad to hear some happy news from you!
And Mary, you as well! Glad your brother is home...what a relief for his family!


----------



## Wishing1010

Whoa, Marie!!!! 11 weeks tomorrow, eek!!!! So happy you are progressing along nicely :)


----------



## MolGold

Thats great news Mary :) And yes I agree with Wishing that you're not too far from your BFP..

Actually I am TTC, infact I am DPO with a dip ( implantation?) for days and a rise today.. I am anxious and hopeful this cycle for a BFP :) I guess I will know soon whichever it is.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Well, hopefully all of his symptoms will start clearing up and he will be good to go before too long! And I'm sure you will have a LO before too long, Hun!!! FX FX FX!
> 
> I'm going to try to get some BD in a good bit over the next week. I wanted to bd this morn but DH was running late so I have to wait until tonight. I told him that we would do it first thing when I get home from work ;)

yeah I'm going to get some bding in the next few days too. Really just because I want it lol but it happens to be my norm fertile period. We couldn't really do it with 3 kids here and then last night I passed our before he even got out of the shower lol but tonight its happening! Haha. Really tho, I need some stress relieved!! This is my third day on the serrapeptase enzyme. I wish I would have started it last month now but oh well, just one extra month that I'll have to wait now. Time will fly by before I know it


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> Thats great news Mary :) And yes I agree with Wishing that you're not too far from your BFP..
> 
> Actually I am TTC, infact I am DPO with a dip ( implantation?) for days and a rise today.. I am anxious and hopeful this cycle for a BFP :) I guess I will know soon whichever it is.

good luck! Ur chart is almost straight across this cycle pattern wise. Your temp is definitely being weird and that can always be a good sign when something is so different  FX for u!!


----------



## Jennuuh

I believe I'm 8dpoiui today. Still had a very faint line from trigger shot on yesterday's test. Hardly noticeable, but definitely had pink. I'll test once more today to make sure it's out of my system then wait for AF in 6 days. If she shows, we'll move on to IUI #2. =)

Glad everything seems to be going better Megan! Good luck!


----------



## ab75

I am 9dpo, got crampy feeling in right ovary and boobs feel tingly xx


----------



## confuzion

I'm in the tww also! 5 DPO. Losing my mind waiting. My temps have flattened out though :sad1:.


----------



## MolGold

FX Confuzion :) Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks mol. Hope it is for you too :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Let's get some bfp's in here!!!! We need them!!!


----------



## AmySan

Mary, so glad your brother is home!

And Megan, SO happy you guys got to talk!! That is great!! Sounds very positive and like a good idea!!

Lat night was ok...I feel like dying though. My appt went ok. Seeing Mike was great...except he said he felt like he was going to have a panic attack seeing me. Couldn't kiss me until the very end. He said he keeps having flashbacks. Thought I was going to die, thought he was going to get tazed when the cops came...I understand. I feel so terrible. And he told his friends, and they told him he doesn't need to put up with or worry about that happening again (their way of saying break up with me)

Last night I really wanted to kill myself. I guess it was a good thing that I didn't have money to go buy more pills and razors. Wednesday is our couples appt. I am so scared if it doesn't go well or we break up, that I will. Everything with him is tearing me up inside. Even on all of my medications, the thought of losing him just makes life not worth living. I want to have a baby...and I know I would never do that sort of thing if I did. But maybe if we break up, I'm just not meant to. I am not super religious, but if there is aheaven, I could go be with my baby that I lost. I know this is really gruesome, I'm sorry. Just really struggling right now :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy :( please don't hurt yourself. You mean so much to your family and you need to be here for them and your kitties! We also need you here, I can't imaging BnB without you. Nothing is worth losing your life over. If Mike makes you feel so bad, maybe he is not the one for you. You just seem so unhappy, even before the most recent events. Maybe you need to go focus on yourself for once and not worry about Mike or anyone else. Just focus on you and getting your mind straight. You have so much stress, and it sounds like Mike does as well. The two of you combined may be a dangerous combination. I'm not putting either of you down, so please do not think that. I'm just really worried about you right now. I want to see you live your life to the fullest And not be so sad and down all the time. It will get better, please don't give up on life yet. Thank you for always being so supportive of us, we need your comfort!!! We love you girl!!!! Just don't give up, please, I'm begging you. <3


----------



## confuzion

Amy - I don't usually comment on your posts, I apologize. I always read, but never know what to say.

It seems like you have a lot of self-worth issues (most of us ladies do--in our nature I guess), but no matter what happens with Mike, life is most definitely worth living. You're so young! Who knows what the future has in store for you. Please talk through these thoughts with your therapist. And try not to be alone. Suicidal thoughts are a very serious thing, and if you're having them please ask for more help from the people around you.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Megamegan

Amy, I understand WHY you're having suicidal thoughts, but I think you are smart enough to realize that it is not YOU who wants to end your life, it is your brain telling you there is no other option. You are smarter than your brain and you can be strong and take control of the situation. Tell your therapist you're afraid of suicidal actions if you lose Mike, and she will absolutely help you. You know how it goes. If you hurt yourself, it will be another horrific memory for you. It's time to start creating new, positive memories so you can reinforce your self-confidence. You know how strong you are inside, but you have to reflect that in your actions so that you'll believe it and start making it a habit. If Mike leaves or if you decide to break up, that's completely okay, and it will not ruin your life. Try to make a list of all the reasons why your life will be okay if Mike isn't in it. For example, all the people you love/who love you, how you will support yourself or get financial help if you need it, how you can find another partner despite (and maybe because of!) your struggles in the past... you're SO lovable and the world is a huge place with so many options. Think of all the things you want out of this life, and how you COULD decide to have a baby one day whether a man is involved or not- and how happy you will be when that day comes. See? It's like an endless list of reasons that you're strong enough to go on, and why it's worth doing so. It is super difficult to see through the fog, I understand that- I am not suicidal but I have depression and for me, instead of ending my life permanently, I just stop actually "living" by locking myself in the house and not being productive- when I'm healthy and not depressed, I realize how much I'm missing out on and I have SO many things I want to accomplish. You have options and support. We are here for you, no matter what happens in your life, no matter what mistakes you make or what you're feeling. And I bet you have a lot of support in your day to day life, too. Try to disconnect yourself from those suicidal thoughts and put them in their place. They don't belong to you, they are only trying to invade your brain, but you know better!!


----------



## AmySan

Thanks ladies <3 Kenna, (god I hope I'm getting your name right! lol, pretty sure!) I spent a long time working on myself, which is why it feels like I am just...kindof done :( I will get help...but, the first time I tried to kill myself was when I was 14 :( It's like over the years, that has always been my way out. And sometimes I read my old diaries and write, and go...my god...I have felt this way for over half of my life now. Despite endless counseling, doctors, meds, etc. I am happy, but I love Mike SO much and truly feel like I have found my soul mate...things have been hard with us, because of his stress, before anyway..now this nightmare of a situation :( I am praying our therapy on Wednesday goes well. I have been with a lot of different guys - none of them have been as normal, and as good to me as Mike. As even tempered, without a crazy past. And because he is so not used to anything like what I did (My mom picked me up from the hospital and was just like, Amy, you cannot drink so much! She has become that caloused to this type of thing...but I guess, after over 10 suicide attempts and hospitalizations, ICU, seeing me intubated, nothing surprises her really.) Mike on the other hand is traumatized. It hurt so bad when he said one of his girl friends that I know too was sending him PTSD tests because she is a victim's advocate. He told me that last night. I wouldn't be surprised if he does have PTSD with the way he has responded to this. Apparently not according to the tests. I DO have PTSD from several things...and when i saw that he had been online talking to those girls...it triggered something from my past that I couldn't control, or something. When i confronted him I had a couple of glasses of wine first since I was freaking out...but then next day was procedure, then pain, ER, then finally Saturday night going to his friend's. 

His friend that he told (who I like the most) asked him if he had any of the wine we had brought - turned out I had drank the entire bottle - and done some shots. So mixed with my klonopin and the percocet I was on...terrible. Then all hell broke loose. I have NEVER lost it like that before :( I wish I could take it all back so badly. I am glad I found his online stuff, and he has stopped..but I told him...it doesn't compare, but I am trusting you to not do that, or meet girls etc...I need you to give me a chance to show you I won't do that again.

He is afraid now that I will try to 'get back at him' for it, and kill myself in his house. Which I would never do. And for some reason, which I still don't understand, he thinks I would hurt him. I have never hurt anyone before in my life. But he said last night that A. because he had to run stoplights to keep me from jumping out of the car, which put us both in danger (I wish he would have just let me out of the car!! Especially now) and then B. Getting back to his house, apparently I ran inside as soon as he opened the garage door, grabbed like 6 knives and put them in the bathroom sink...then for whatever reason was yelling about how I was going to kill myself and it was his fault and he is horrible and I couldn't believe he did that to me, and that if we were pregnant and lost the baby it would be his fault. (He said that hurt him the most, because he was afraid I was going to die and those would be my last words to him. He had laid down on top of me and was trying to pin my arms down, but I somehow managed to plunge the knife down as hard as I could into my side...and he was expecting in a minute to feel my blood running out everywhere) and last night he just replayed how he was trying to figure out how to get me downstairs so he could get his cell phone and call 911...and that if he carried me I would still be trying to hurt myself, so he was going to put me in a sleeper hold and then the police showed up. 

I am still appalled that I did that. I know that I knew I wasn't pregnant, we missed ever key day (hit every other day up until that) I think i was trying to be dramatic. Then he said he was scared that since we were both in our underwear when the police came, and they had him get on his knees and put his hands behind his head, that he was going to get tazed and shit/piss himself in front of everyone. 

Clearly he is very traumatized. I didn't realize or expect that he was so SCARED of ME hurting HIM. Last night I was really struggling, after we saw each other and he could barely make himself kiss me...and then he chose tokyo joe's to go of all places, so they closed 45 minutes after getting there. And I was running a few minutes late, and he already finished eating when I got there. I hadn't eaten all day, but told him I didn't want anything. 

Anyway, so I was texting him, because everyone at my house was in bed...I asked if I could come over there, because I was scared. Said that I wouldn't even touch him, would just sleep. He said he wasn't ready for that. Which killed me. I'm so glad I was out of money and was exhausted from crying last night, or I might have done something stupid. Given how bad I felt last night though, I am so scared that Wednesday will be bad. Then my Mom is going out of town May 5-11th...which leaves me with this perfect window of opportunity to not be bothered or saved. It scares me. 

I Have never felt this way before. Where someone is afraid I might hurt them...he said logically he knows that but fear isn't logical. I mean I feel bad when I step on bugs. I could never hurt another person. And that is the main reason he can't see me. 

I asked if things went well on Wednesday if I could stay over that night...he said if he feels comfortable, yes. I doubt he will though. And if doesn't go very well, which I hope that isn't the case...

I don't know. I'm babbling now. Just trying to make sense of it all. 

I am really happy with Mike...i feel like he is the one. I haven' ever felt like that before. 


And thank you confuzion...I appreciate that. I guess it is partially self worth..and a LOT just old habits and having been depressed for SO long. I don't know. I really, really, really, want to have a family...And it makes me sad that I don't...and now might lose the person I've been waiting for for years, to have a family with, get married, all of that stuff. Every time i go through something really really hard - it builds up and build up. 

Aside from the various forms of abuse from my dad when I was little...i went from that to meeting a guy on the internet when i was 14, he was 23...molested me and tried to kidnap me and take naked pictures...I got away, and ran like hell and locked my door...this was at 2 am, snuck out so my mom didn't know...next day at school i broke down about it and couldn't stop crying...then a friend got me to tell a counselor...which turned into police at the school, he was arrested...But then every day I couldn't stop crying, and my parents were mad at me..grounded me..took away everything....the news and papers ran the story..so pretty soon everyone figured out that the freshman girl at Arapahoe high school was me, the one crying constantly...so they started calling me a slut. So, after a month of that, and my fellow cheerleaders shunning me...I tried to kill myself by taking a box of otc sleeping pills...i didn't know any better.

Well, I started seeing shadows and hallucinating and thought I was going to hell, so I called my mom. Ended up in ICU.

Next 2 times I was 16 and 17....then 21, 21, 23, 25, 27, 27, 28 - and if you count this, which i don't, 28. With lots of times I would OD, go to bed, wake up and just do nothing.

I don't know what counseling or anything is going to keep me from stopping what keeps pulling me towards it. 

I'm happy when I am with Mike :( And the thought of us having a family makes me happy. And I am happy at work...and with everything..I really just don't know if I can handle another loss. 

I know half of this message made no sense, sorry ladies. I appreciate you all letting me get it out here :( I can't talk to anyone else really and my best friend freaks out when I tell her stuff like this, and my mom just says I did it to myself. And of course Mike would just get more scared. I don't want to make him feel stuck or anything. 

Anyway, love you all. <3 Want this day to be over...so tired :( :hug:


----------



## AmySan

And thank you so much Megan <3 I had started typing before you wrote - I scares me so much to even make that list :( But I am OK financially. I guess that is good. I'm living with my Mom thought right now because I spend so much on health insurance and well, have 4 cats. I will try :( Its just so sad. I am so afraid. :( And sad. It is so hard. 

But thank you so much <3 <3 Nice to have someone who understands :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone. Well we went to the re yesterday and we discussed me taking letrozole next cycle but cutting out the iuis. Just going to be opking and bd. I haven't been opking this cycle but im having a little pain on my left side, and im on cd13 so I think o is coming soon. Last night we spent 3 hours in the closet because we had tornadoes touching down all around us. We were on and off under tornado warnings, and the sirens kept going off so it was pretty scary. Now we are just waiting for round 2! Tonight is supposed to be worse, so we will see! Keep us in your prayers please!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, I was in a relationship like that when I was 17 and that's actually when I was cutting myself and I too felt like if we broke up my whole world would be over and it wasn't worth living and everything u said u felt but when it did end, I just surrounded myself with friends and family (whoever makes u happiest) as much as possible and u CAN and WILL get through it IF that's what has to happen. You'd end up going on to find someone who makes u even happier. Believe me, ive witnessed my brothers gf go thru this first hand many many times and my brother is SOO good to her but she still has trouble. Her docs feel she will never fully get over some things from her childhood (I know it would affect me daily) but she's ok for the most part. Basically I was saying, maybe mike just isn't the one. I know you want him to be right now, but I promise u, if u break up, it will change and you'll find someone better for YOU. Like a guy like my brother (not the sick one). My brother knows his gf has episodes from her past and is able to deal with it ANYTIME and it gets BAD. But hes sooo good with her and she will say some very hurtful things but he wont take it to heart because he knows sometimes she can't control it. Someone with a more understanding/supportive personality & someone who CAN handle episodes that may come from child hood trauma is what you need as a partner, you know? I'm not an expert but just from seeing friends/family go through the same things ive seen many people much happier after making it through the storm. :-\. Obv u can't just search for a guy like that but if you and mike aren't meant to be, you will find someone who is able to deal with it. And ur still young and can certainly start a life and a baby with someone down the rd. Has mike ever had an SA done? Maybe he has an issue because you've had previous pregnancies and now it just hasn't happened yet. Idk jus tryin to think of reasons because I truly believe everything happens for a reason. Your such a beautiful and smart woman! I obv do hope things work out for you and mike but I agree with what kenna had to say about it as well. Please dont hurt yourself hun! I love u too much and so doesn't everyone else on here so I know you have many others who love u in ur life! You can make it through anything and we will be here to support you the whole time. You can vent on here ANYTIME. Ur in my prayers hunny <3 I know all this is sooo hard no matter what you do but just remember you CAN & WILL make it through anything that comes your way. You've been through so much in ur life..your such a strong woman! More so then I think u realize. Maybe set it up so that u can be with a good friend/close family member right after your meeting with mike, just as a "back up safety plan". My mom used to force me to do stuff like that because she was worried and not only did it work, id also feel better being around someone else who really really cares, u know? I'm just trying to look out for your safety. Ive been worried about you :-(. Please come on and update and ifnu need to talk, type away! I can even give u my cell # through PM so u can text me if you want to talk hun, ok? So just msg me if u want my number! Love u!


----------



## Jrepp

Amy - I have read through your posts, and while I don't have much to offer in ideas about Mike perhaps I can offer you some resources for help. Because we are in closer proximity than most of the other ladies on here, Denver Health has an amazing mental health program that you should check out. They offer both inpatient and out patient help to people with depression and thoughts of self harm. I'm sure there are other hospitals around that have similar programs, but after all the stuff I have been through, Denver Health has helped me the most medically. Also, if you are having suicidal thoughts you can always call the suicide prevention hotline at 1-800-273-8255 or the Metro Crisis center (local) at 1-888-885-1222. 

I think that if you are having suicidal thoughts, that you should be seeking out active intervention beyond going to the psychologist. I am so glad that you are seeing a psychologist to work on yourself but I can't help but feel that something more in depth needs to be done. I hope that doesn't sound cold or disheartening! Perhaps if Mike sees you looking for help he will be more - I don't know how to put it - willing..... I don't think that's the right word, but I dont know what word to use. 

Either way I wish nothing but happiness for you and I am so sorry you are having to go through this!


----------



## Jrepp

I called and left a message for my doctor to see if she can extend my leave until Tuesday because now the teacher is having issues with me being gone, even though she encouraged me to take the time I need to heal because "they need me at 100%). Plus, I can't be reinstated to work until I turn in my medical clearance, which I haven't turned in yet. I am kind of sick of the double standards to be honest and really want to quit. Hubby says I can't quit unless I find something else to do. Anyone know of some legit work from home opportunities lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I finally have dh to myself!  idk if O is around but its Bding time! Lol. I'm not opking this cycle, just temping. I did check my cervix today and its med, med, and med. So probably still a few days from O. I have a feeling my old 27-28 day cycle is coming back  it was normal up until.dj and I started NTNP originally lol. Its weird how that happens sometimes. Anyways, its good to know we have some testing coming up soon on here! Ill be rooting for you all!! 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I called and left a message for my doctor to see if she can extend my leave until Tuesday because now the teacher is having issues with me being gone, even though she encouraged me to take the time I need to heal because "they need me at 100%). Plus, I can't be reinstated to work until I turn in my medical clearance, which I haven't turned in yet. I am kind of sick of the double standards to be honest and really want to quit. Hubby says I can't quit unless I find something else to do. Anyone know of some legit work from home opportunities lol.

go to alpineaccess.com. They're real and I know a couple ppl who make great money from them. Seriously. And they get a medical card which just gets money loaded onto it for you to use for anything medical. You should def check it out. I plan to. I need a desktop computer first tho. That's bull ur coworker did that tho! Ugh. I hope u have some luck w that website!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I think what u said to Amy was great advice. Its good you knew of some areas near by. I wish nothing but the best for every last one of you girls <3


----------



## confuzion

Big hugs to you Amy. Truth be told, if I knew your full real name, I would probably seek you out and try to keep you from hurting yourself lol. I am so afraid that you will harm yourself and I won't be able to alert your family or even health professionals of your intentions. Suicide is so not the answer love. 

I know the pain of losing a baby. I've lost three. And even though it's heartbreaking, you will survive it, even if it happened again though I hope it doesn't. 

You've had such a rough past. I understand that. Not being able to forget. But you can overcome it. You're strong. We are never given more than we can handle. And you Amy, can handle it. With or without Mike. 

He doesn't seem like he's being very supportive to you. And is being distant when you need him most. Plus, truth be told, if I found what you found on my husband's computer, it would take a lot for me to learn to trust him again. When trust is compromised in a relationship, it's really tough for things to go back to the way they were. 

I know you believe he is the one for you, especially because he's the first person you've been with to treat you well. But you can find someone who treats you even better I PROMISE, if the need should arise.

Also putting the invitation out there, PM me if you ever need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## AmySan

Jess, the only legit online work I know of is being an online dominatrix, lol - I did it from 18-22 and made a ton of money...but it was hard to pretend to be into it...lol. Niteflirt.com is the site I worked on. Haha!

And thank you both <3 Jess, I am familiar with Denver health..I have been to inpatient at a few places - outpatient programs require you to not work for 3 months, which unfortunately I can't do..of course if I were dead I would not have a job..but..yeah. I will try to reach out more. Especially if something happens with Mike. I have a bad habit of trying to kill myself first, then getting put in those places. I guess if I at least did an inpatient thing for a little bit, it would be shorter. I am almost out of PTO at work and have used every single day for medical purposes :(

Mary, I wish I had someone like your brother...that is pretty amazing. I honestly thought Mike was like that..but I also didn't know I would have these kinds of problems lately. :(

And, I want him to get an SA desperately!! Because I have been pregnant before, and even though I am a little bit older, it literally was the first month with my ex that i used OPKs and was pregnant. And they were dollar store ones! So I don't know :( 

I guess you are right, worst case, I would just have to start dating again, and maybe find someone even better. I love him so much though, and truly hope it works out. :( 

I love you girls <3 :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

I won't be coming back here anymore. I honestly just feel like I don't fit here. I have made posts on here for almost 3 cycles and feel as if nobody here cares about what I say. I guess I was hoping to get more support by joining this. I understand that some of yall have more serious problems, but nobody ever really made me feel welcome here except for aidensmommy. 50 cycles of Ttc makes me feel like enough of an outcast, I dont need to feel like an outcast where i should get support. When we all said our first names, nobody even acknowledged my name. So good luck to you all.


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Hey everyone. Well we went to the re yesterday and we discussed me taking letrozole next cycle but cutting out the iuis. Just going to be opking and bd. I haven't been opking this cycle but im having a little pain on my left side, and im on cd13 so I think o is coming soon. Last night we spent 3 hours in the closet because we had tornadoes touching down all around us. We were on and off under tornado warnings, and the sirens kept going off so it was pretty scary. Now we are just waiting for round 2! Tonight is supposed to be worse, so we will see! Keep us in your prayers please!

Keeping you in our prayers! Whereabouts do you live? I have family in Arkansas and Illinois. I know the family in Arkansas saw some crazy weather the other day. FX that it stays away from you!!! Please be safe! We are on the same cd! I hope you all can catch the egg, regardless of what meds or methods you use. You deserve a BFP!!!! Everything crossed for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> I won't be coming back here anymore. I honestly just feel like I don't fit here. I have made posts on here for almost 3 cycles and feel as if nobody here cares about what I say. I guess I was hoping to get more support by joining this. I understand that some of yall have more serious problems, but nobody ever really made me feel welcome here except for aidensmommy. 50 cycles of Ttc makes me feel like enough of an outcast, I dont need to feel like an outcast where i should get support. When we all said our first names, nobody even acknowledged my name. So good luck to you all.

No!!! Please don't leave us!!! I just responded to your most recent post and was actually wondering where you have been just this morning. I am really sorry if we have made you feel unwelcome, but please know that this was not any of our intent. I apologize that I missed your name, I am truly sorry about that. This thread moves fast sometimes and I miss things. Please don't leave, I want to be able to follow your journey still. I'm pushing 50 cycles of TTC myself, so I know how you feel. It's a horrible experience and I don't want you to feel alone at all. Please stay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmySan

Froggy, I'm so sorry you don't feel welcome...and hope that you stay. Sorry we have all been kindof ranting about personal stuff...And I'm sorry for not responding to your posts. I know we all want you here. I've been in my own little world for the past week or so. But I hope you stay.


----------



## Jennuuh

froggyfrog said:


> Hey everyone. Well we went to the re yesterday and we discussed me taking letrozole next cycle but cutting out the iuis. Just going to be opking and bd. I haven't been opking this cycle but im having a little pain on my left side, and im on cd13 so I think o is coming soon. Last night we spent 3 hours in the closet because we had tornadoes touching down all around us. We were on and off under tornado warnings, and the sirens kept going off so it was pretty scary. Now we are just waiting for round 2! Tonight is supposed to be worse, so we will see! Keep us in your prayers please!

Ah! I wrote this whole post on my phone and I deleted somehow. Here goes again - sorry if I leave anyone out!

Will this be the first cycle takin letrozole or have you taken it before? I prefer it 100% to clomid any day! 

I'm terrified of tornadoes. I couldn't even imagine hiding for that long due to them. Prayers being sent your way for sure and fingers crossed for round 2!

Amy - I hope everything works out. I'd give advice but the other ladies seem to have hit the nail on the head

Aidensmommy - I know you're NTNP, but still. Good luck you hit it! I hope the enzymes work quickly!

Jrepp - I'm sorry your co-worker is being so hard on you. I hope you figure it all out and you're able to take the time you need to heal more.


----------



## confuzion

froggyfrog - I'm sorry you felt ostracized. I've only been more recently posting on this thread and not really that familiar with everyone yet, a little more active on other threads so I don't post here that often. But still, I'm sorry if I didn't offer the support you needed. You're right, that's what this is supposed to be for. Sometimes people's posts get buried among others. Hope this cycle is it for you, and I hope you do decide to come back and hopefully we'll be a little more vocal :hugs:.


----------



## Jennuuh

froggyfrog said:


> I won't be coming back here anymore. I honestly just feel like I don't fit here. I have made posts on here for almost 3 cycles and feel as if nobody here cares about what I say. I guess I was hoping to get more support by joining this. I understand that some of yall have more serious problems, but nobody ever really made me feel welcome here except for aidensmommy. 50 cycles of Ttc makes me feel like enough of an outcast, I dont need to feel like an outcast where i should get support. When we all said our first names, nobody even acknowledged my name. So good luck to you all.

I missed this writing the last message obviously. I'm so sorry we've made you feel like this. I know how hard it is to find support which is why I joined bnb in the first place. I missed almost everyone's name apparently too. I'm approaching 80 cycles of trying and I know how trying everything can be. I know you don't want to stick around, but please feel free to message me. I am seriously sorry if I ever made you feel that way as well.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh Froggyfrog, please know it's not intentional. I know this thread moves fast and things get missed, it's not because people aren't friendly round here, they are some of the most supportive people! It's just because of the pace of it. I know if I came on any less I would feel so out of the loop&#8230; as it is I find it hard to remember which threads I've posted which response and sometimes wonder if I repeat myself to the same people&#8230; ;)

I hope that you do stick around. Please keep posting and sharing your journey. xx


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> I won't be coming back here anymore. I honestly just feel like I don't fit here. I have made posts on here for almost 3 cycles and feel as if nobody here cares about what I say. I guess I was hoping to get more support by joining this. I understand that some of yall have more serious problems, but nobody ever really made me feel welcome here except for aidensmommy. 50 cycles of Ttc makes me feel like enough of an outcast, I dont need to feel like an outcast where i should get support. When we all said our first names, nobody even acknowledged my name. So good luck to you all.

Chelsea, I am so sorry you feel left out! It certainly wasn't my intention, and I read all of your posts. These past few weeks I have literally read the last page and posted about what I see. It sounds horrible, but I have just been so tired and can't really focus on anything. I was actually going to ask you why you would be able to stop the IUI's if the whole reason you are doing them is because of your hubby's sperm count? Do you have both ovaries? I hope you stay safe with all the tornados coming down. I think it's still going to be bad tonight as well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I won't be coming back here anymore. I honestly just feel like I don't fit here. I have made posts on here for almost 3 cycles and feel as if nobody here cares about what I say. I guess I was hoping to get more support by joining this. I understand that some of yall have more serious problems, but nobody ever really made me feel welcome here except for aidensmommy. 50 cycles of Ttc makes me feel like enough of an outcast, I dont need to feel like an outcast where i should get support. When we all said our first names, nobody even acknowledged my name. So good luck to you all.

awe dont leave! I love having you here! Ur one of the few new ppl who stuck around and we got to know. I'm sorry I haven't been answering. I had a baby tease for a few days and had like 2mins to update everyday. I wish I still had the baby except I wish he was mine. Hes just too cute. I cried This a.m when I woke without him :-( lol sry I got off track. I'm sorry you feel out of place here. I think it's just been a crazy few months and we "met" u during all of it but I know I def am interested.and care about what's going on with you! And I do believe these other ladies are too. You are all like family to me <3 Now that things are STARTING to get less hectic again, hopefully we can all stay caught up better like we used to. I hate to see anyone not feel wanted on here! You most definitely are!  I hope u stay with us! And I hope u stay safe! I too have been pretty much reading the last page for the past like week too and have been on and off as wishing said. I didn't see ur post until just now when wishing mentioned it. And I too am curious about why u are stopping the iui? Is the other meds they want to try suppose to help instead? Ive never heard of it. Again in sry I haven't been trying to ignore u. I told everyone the day my brother got sick that I probably wouldn't be responding much for a bit but would catch up. Well tonight that night that I've finally been able to a little bit! Lol it was a crazyyy week but the baby was so much fun. Ugh so sad the baby's gone!!!! I'm happy u said something so I was aware of ur post tho. If ever ur not being answered, dont be afraid to repost so it gets bumped up on the thread alot of times that's what happens, it gets missed from the thread moving along. I hope u just get ur baby soon hun. I really do. U have def put in a lot of work trying all those cycles! I cant wait for u to get ur bfp...itll give me and so many others hope!


----------



## sunshine85

AT HOSPITAL...DOCTOR JUST CONFIRMED A :bfp: 

But I have a cyst on ovary, only 1-2 weeks he says. Also hcg is 37...

Ahh dont know how to feel right now.


----------



## Jrepp

Congratulations. Do you know how many dpo you are? Why are you at the hospital?


----------



## sunshine85

Jrepp said:


> Congratulations. Do you know how many dpo you are? Why are you at the hospital?

I came in for pain in ovary which he said was a cyst...they did a u/s but couldnt see anything, he said too early could be anywhere implantation wise ugh... I am 10dpo


----------



## Jrepp

sunshine85 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Do you know how many dpo you are? Why are you at the hospital?
> 
> I came in for pain in ovary which he said was a cyst...they did a u/s but couldnt see anything, he said too early could be anywhere implantation wise ugh... I am 10dpoClick to expand...

Well, congratulations and good luck


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, Sunshine!!!!! FX for you'


----------



## Megamegan

Congratulations, Sunshine!!! Hope everything works out perfect for you <3


----------



## ab75

10dpo


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG OMG omg!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

sunshine85 said:


> AT HOSPITAL...DOCTOR JUST CONFIRMED A :bfp:
> 
> But I have a cyst on ovary, only 1-2 weeks he says. Also hcg is 37...
> 
> Ahh dont know how to feel right now.

yay congrats and good luck! My bff had a cyst too and the docs said the baby needed it for nourishment. I think its quite common . I'm so happy for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I cant see the pic by ab75...is it a bfp?!


----------



## ab75

aidensmommy1 said:


> I cant see the pic by ab75...is it a bfp?!

Yeeeeeaaaahhhh xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

ab75 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I cant see the pic by ab75...is it a bfp?!
> 
> Yeeeeeaaaahhhh xxClick to expand...

woohoo!!! Two bfps today! This thread is finally getting some good luck back!  we've needed a bfp on here! I'm so happy for u! Congrats!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Amen to that, Aidensmommy!!!! Do you feel like O is just around the corner?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Amen to that, Aidensmommy!!!! Do you feel like O is just around the corner?

I was feeling like it'd be a few more days yest a.m but now my cp is high and softer and def open. And watery CM and I had a small temp drop this a.m so I have a feeling it'll be tomorrow or Friday. I decided not to even use the 5 opks I had left this cycle so I guess ill know when my temp rises . What about u?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I hope froggy is ok! I just saw tornado messes on the weather channel. That's scary. That's ones good thing about NH, we don't get bad storms like that and if we do is once every 10yrs or longer. I'm praying for everyone who had to be in that storm <3


----------



## AmySan

Wow congrats ladies!! It HAS been a while since we've had a BFP - now 2! Yay! Hope it makes this thread lucky for us all!! <3 


Well, today is the day of our couple's therapy appt. I am terrified. I spent a long time picking out what to wear and getting ready this morning. Wish I could post a picture but don't remember how to...keeps asking for a link...don't know how I did it in the past lol. Ugh. I hope it goes well :(


----------



## ab75

Thanks Amy and good luck. I hope it goes well for you. Like others have said tho,if it doesn't work out with Mike(which i hope it does if thats what you want)there are other decent guys out there. I went with a few ar*****es b4 meeting my dh xx


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Amen to that, Aidensmommy!!!! Do you feel like O is just around the corner?
> 
> I was feeling like it'd be a few more days yest a.m but now my cp is high and softer and def open. And watery CM and I had a small temp drop this a.m so I have a feeling it'll be tomorrow or Friday. I decided not to even use the 5 opks I had left this cycle so I guess ill know when my temp rises . What about u?Click to expand...

Ooo FX for you!!!!! :hugs: I did do an OPK and it was pretty dark but not positive. A few cramps here and there so maybe it is just around the corner :) hopefully we can be TWW buddies!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I hope froggy is ok! I just saw tornado messes on the weather channel. That's scary. That's ones good thing about NH, we don't get bad storms like that and if we do is once every 10yrs or longer. I'm praying for everyone who had to be in that storm <3

I completely agree! And I hope Chelsea didn't unsubscribe... I feel horrible that she felt unwelcome here. I also miss ibeach, I really wish both of them were on here now. Prayers to Chelsea and katarina...please don't give up on us!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

AmySan said:


> Wow congrats ladies!! It HAS been a while since we've had a BFP - now 2! Yay! Hope it makes this thread lucky for us all!! <3
> 
> 
> Well, today is the day of our couple's therapy appt. I am terrified. I spent a long time picking out what to wear and getting ready this morning. Wish I could post a picture but don't remember how to...keeps asking for a link...don't know how I did it in the past lol. Ugh. I hope it goes well :(

Good luck, Amy!! I hope all goes super well this evening. So ready for you to have a happy life after everything you have been through!!! Oh, and you do have my name right as Kenna, meant to tell you that the other day :)


----------



## AmySan

https://postimg.org/image/uu81801hb/

No idea if this will work. I spent 20 minutes on eye makeup that i will probably cry off before i even get there...sigh. And I have dark circles from crying. Praying so hard things will be ok..and I want to stay with him so badly tonight! It hurts being away. Kills me he is so afraid and upset


----------



## AmySan

Or not... uhhhttps://s27.postimg.org/uu81801hb/bandb.jpg


----------



## AmySan

Thank you Kenna! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

You look fabulous!!!!


----------



## AmySan

Thank you <3 I hope he thinks so! :(


----------



## mdscpa

Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for awhile. I'm now on my 7th cycle after i had the longest cycle since starting the medicines. I also just started temping but didn't start on CD1 since bbt arrived late, hopefully i'm not yet too late, chart link below. CD13 today and still waiting for the big O. fx everyone!!!!!!

Congratulations to our BFPs.


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> Wow congrats ladies!! It HAS been a while since we've had a BFP - now 2! Yay! Hope it makes this thread lucky for us all!! <3
> 
> 
> Well, today is the day of our couple's therapy appt. I am terrified. I spent a long time picking out what to wear and getting ready this morning. Wish I could post a picture but don't remember how to...keeps asking for a link...don't know how I did it in the past lol. Ugh. I hope it goes well :(

good luck Amy!!! I will be thinking of you and praying for u today! I hope everything works out how u want it to. We are here to talk when ur sessions done. <3 u!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

And Amy, u look gorgeous!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for awhile. I'm now on my 7th cycle after i had the longest cycle since starting the medicines. I also just started temping but didn't start on CD1 since bbt arrived late, hopefully i'm not yet too late, chart link below. CD13 today and still waiting for the big O. fx everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to our BFPs.

good luck! And it looks like u could potentially be having a pre O dip or O dip today. I can be of more help after another one or two temps I think


----------



## Jrepp

Hi Ladies! I am going to do my best to address everyone.....

Ab congrats on your bfp! 

Mary and Kenna - o seems to be just around the corner for both of you. I hope you are getting in lots of baby making! Try and get a little something extra in memory of me. Lol, that sounds wrong but you know what I mean.

Amy - I think it's so funny how so many of your pictures are taken from above you instead of head on. I think you look fabulous, and I hope that your appointment goes swimmingly tonight. Please keep us updated!

Mdscpa - I'm sorry I don't know your real life name. If you haven't o'd yet it isn't too late for you to pick up on your temp shift when it happens. A lot of women actually don't even temp until they get close to o. Good luck!

AFM: Jill (the nurse who works solely with my doctor) emailed me this morning saying that my doctor has agreed to extend my leave and will email me the paperwork when she gets it. So I don't have to go back until Tuesday and then Friday is a non student contact day! I could t sleep at all last night. I took a shower and when I got out I noticed I had hives all over me. Haven't done anything about it yet because I want to see if it's the oxycodone. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed a huge glob of creamy mucus. Weird, I know. It also had a very acidic odor to it. I'm going to ask doctor google about it in a second. 

I had a dream this morning that I was pregnant and gave birth very early. The baby was the size of my hand and we had to rub it's back to keep it stimulated. At one point in the dream my husband told me I wasn't doing it right and pressed too hard on the babies back....and I got so angry! It was bizarre! Well, have a great day ladies and I'll check up on you soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Hi Ladies! I am going to do my best to address everyone.....
> 
> Ab congrats on your bfp!
> 
> Mary and Kenna - o seems to be just around the corner for both of you. I hope you are getting in lots of baby making! Try and get a little something extra in memory of me. Lol, that sounds wrong but you know what I mean.
> 
> Amy - I think it's so funny how so many of your pictures are taken from above you instead of head on. I think you look fabulous, and I hope that your appointment goes swimmingly tonight. Please keep us updated!
> 
> Mdscpa - I'm sorry I don't know your real life name. If you haven't o'd yet it isn't too late for you to pick up on your temp shift when it happens. A lot of women actually don't even temp until they get close to o. Good luck!
> 
> AFM: Jill (the nurse who works solely with my doctor) emailed me this morning saying that my doctor has agreed to extend my leave and will email me the paperwork when she gets it. So I don't have to go back until Tuesday and then Friday is a non student contact day! I could t sleep at all last night. I took a shower and when I got out I noticed I had hives all over me. Haven't done anything about it yet because I want to see if it's the oxycodone. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed a huge glob of creamy mucus. Weird, I know. It also had a very acidic odor to it. I'm going to ask doctor google about it in a second.
> 
> I had a dream this morning that I was pregnant and gave birth very early. The baby was the size of my hand and we had to rub it's back to keep it stimulated. At one point in the dream my husband told me I wasn't doing it right and pressed too hard on the babies back....and I got so angry! It was bizarre! Well, have a great day ladies and I'll check up on you soon.

lol I know what u meant lol it did give me a good laugh tho! 

I'm very happy to hear your leave was extended! I truly feel you need it right now after surgery. The hives could def be from the pain meds, I get hives from vicoden (may be spelt wrong). Hopefully not tho so u can actually take them!

And that dream is so freaky!! I would have woken up all shookin up! Is there a chance u could get/be pregnant right now? Or is it 100% not going to happen until july/aug? My niece was born the length of my hand about. She was 1lb 13oz's! She's the miracle baby of our family. She was in an incubator for the first 4 months of her life and in hospital care until she got up to about 5lbs. (total of about 5-6 months). But she pulled through great! By the age of 1 she was completely caught up with the rest of the kids but was a little peanut until she was about 4 but her mom is very small anyhow. When she was 2 months old, my brothers ring could fit all the way up her arm to her shoulder and just dangle, she was so tiny! I have a sculpture they made of her hand in the hospital that I will ty and post one day next to my hand so u can see how small it was. She has not one single health issue and she's now 14yrs old. She was my brothers first born . Such a miracle! Your dream reminded me of it and I wanted to share that story. Its just so amazing. She was such a strong baby to pull through all of that!! She was truly a blessing and no doubt in my mind that god had his angels surrounding our family every single day during that rough time. I pray everyday this doesn't happen to anymore babies. Your baby will be just fine when ur sticky BFP comes  I wasn't trying to scare anyone with the story, I just love sharing this story even in real life and just realized I never told u girls about my niece. Anyways, Aiden calls! Lol

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for awhile. I'm now on my 7th cycle after i had the longest cycle since starting the medicines. I also just started temping but didn't start on CD1 since bbt arrived late, hopefully i'm not yet too late, chart link below. CD13 today and still waiting for the big O. fx everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to our BFPs.
> 
> good luck! And it looks like u could potentially be having a pre O dip or O dip today. I can be of more help after another one or two temps I thinkClick to expand...


Thanks Aidensmommy1. As far as i remember you recommended me to chart to possibly confirm O last cycle as i only used CB digital opk which seems to be not enough. Hopefully this one will help me understand more about my cycle and help me conceive in the future. I know lots of ladies here and you have enough experience on temping which i know can help me a lot in interpreting it. Right now i'm just so excited seeing the chart :) but of course nothing can compare to seeing a bfp and successful pregnancy.


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg scary dream, Jess!!!!! I hope you have a very healthy baby when he or she comes :) :hugs: awesome about your leave, doesn't hurt to get some more rest. I hope the hives go away!!!!!

I actually had a bit of ewcm a bit ago. There was a lot of creamy but some pretty stretchy stuff as well. Drinking lots of water to help thin things out in there. I have no bd in so we need to at least do tonight to even have a small chance!!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I am going to do my best to address everyone.....
> 
> Ab congrats on your bfp!
> 
> Mary and Kenna - o seems to be just around the corner for both of you. I hope you are getting in lots of baby making! Try and get a little something extra in memory of me. Lol, that sounds wrong but you know what I mean.
> 
> Amy - I think it's so funny how so many of your pictures are taken from above you instead of head on. I think you look fabulous, and I hope that your appointment goes swimmingly tonight. Please keep us updated!
> 
> Mdscpa - I'm sorry I don't know your real life name. If you haven't o'd yet it isn't too late for you to pick up on your temp shift when it happens. A lot of women actually don't even temp until they get close to o. Good luck!
> 
> AFM: Jill (the nurse who works solely with my doctor) emailed me this morning saying that my doctor has agreed to extend my leave and will email me the paperwork when she gets it. So I don't have to go back until Tuesday and then Friday is a non student contact day! I could t sleep at all last night. I took a shower and when I got out I noticed I had hives all over me. Haven't done anything about it yet because I want to see if it's the oxycodone. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed a huge glob of creamy mucus. Weird, I know. It also had a very acidic odor to it. I'm going to ask doctor google about it in a second.
> 
> I had a dream this morning that I was pregnant and gave birth very early. The baby was the size of my hand and we had to rub it's back to keep it stimulated. At one point in the dream my husband told me I wasn't doing it right and pressed too hard on the babies back....and I got so angry! It was bizarre! Well, have a great day ladies and I'll check up on you soon.
> 
> lol I know what u meant lol it did give me a good laugh tho!
> 
> I'm very happy to hear your leave was extended! I truly feel you need it right now after surgery. The hives could def be from the pain meds, I get hives from vicoden (may be spelt wrong). Hopefully not tho so u can actually take them!
> 
> And that dream is so freaky!! I would have woken up all shookin up! Is there a chance u could get/be pregnant right now? Or is it 100% not going to happen until july/aug? My niece was born the length of my hand about. She was 1lb 13oz's! She's the miracle baby of our family. She was in an incubator for the first 4 months of her life and in hospital care until she got up to about 5lbs. (total of about 5-6 months). But she pulled through great! By the age of 1 she was completely caught up with the rest of the kids but was a little peanut until she was about 4 but her mom is very small anyhow. When she was 2 months old, my brothers ring could fit all the way up her arm to her shoulder and just dangle, she was so tiny! I have a sculpture they made of her hand in the hospital that I will ty and post one day next to my hand so u can see how small it was. She has not one single health issue and she's now 14yrs old. She was my brothers first born . Such a miracle! Your dream reminded me of it and I wanted to share that story. Its just so amazing. She was such a strong baby to pull through all of that!! She was truly a blessing and no doubt in my mind that god had his angels surrounding our family every single day during that rough time. I pray everyday this doesn't happen to anymore babies. Your baby will be just fine when ur sticky BFP comes  I wasn't trying to scare anyone with the story, I just love sharing this story even in real life and just realized I never told u girls about my niece. Anyways, Aiden calls! Lol
> 
> good luck ladies!!!Click to expand...

Im 100% certain I'm not pregnant right now. The last time I ovulated was in February because when they said I needed surgery they put me on the pill to keep the lining thin, and I haven't had a period since. Plus we haven't done anything internal since February as well. I know......long time!

My dream didn't really scare me so much as just be angry at my husband for being too rough with our baby lol. My cousin actually just had a baby that was 2.5lbs. He's having his ups and downs.



mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for awhile. I'm now on my 7th cycle after i had the longest cycle since starting the medicines. I also just started temping but didn't start on CD1 since bbt arrived late, hopefully i'm not yet too late, chart link below. CD13 today and still waiting for the big O. fx everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to our BFPs.
> 
> good luck! And it looks like u could potentially be having a pre O dip or O dip today. I can be of more help after another one or two temps I think Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Aidensmommy1. As far as i remember you recommended me to chart to possibly confirm O last cycle as i only used CB digital opk which seems to be not enough. Hopefully this one will help me understand more about my cycle and help me conceive in the future. I know lots of ladies here and you have enough experience on temping which i know can help me a lot in interpreting it. Right now i'm just so excited seeing the chart :) but of course nothing can compare to seeing a bfp and successful pregnancy.Click to expand...

I know you are using fertility friend, but have you tried ovufriend? It is in my opinion more accurate and easier to enter data. Temping will definitely help you out.



Wishing1010 said:


> Omg scary dream, Jess!!!!! I hope you have a very healthy baby when he or she comes :) :hugs: awesome about your leave, doesn't hurt to get some more rest. I hope the hives go away!!!!!
> 
> I actually had a bit of ewcm a bit ago. There was a lot of creamy but some pretty stretchy stuff as well. Drinking lots of water to help thin things out in there. I have no bd in so we need to at least do tonight to even have a small chance!!!

Have you tried mucinex? I discovered a few months ago quite by accident that mucus relief (store brand mucinex) gave me gobs of ewcm. I was trying to cure myself of a swollen nasal passage.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah I have used it in the past and got some ewcm, will take some when I get home :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for awhile. I'm now on my 7th cycle after i had the longest cycle since starting the medicines. I also just started temping but didn't start on CD1 since bbt arrived late, hopefully i'm not yet too late, chart link below. CD13 today and still waiting for the big O. fx everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to our BFPs.
> 
> good luck! And it looks like u could potentially be having a pre O dip or O dip today. I can be of more help after another one or two temps I think Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Aidensmommy1. As far as i remember you recommended me to chart to possibly confirm O last cycle as i only used CB digital opk which seems to be not enough. Hopefully this one will help me understand more about my cycle and help me conceive in the future. I know lots of ladies here and you have enough experience on temping which i know can help me a lot in interpreting it. Right now i'm just so excited seeing the chart :) but of course nothing can compare to seeing a bfp and successful pregnancy.Click to expand...

lol I know my first few months temping id just wait for the next a.m to see what my temp was lol. Its so cool the things u can tell from temping! And I'm pretty sure I did recommend it, I am a firm believer on temping helping women conceive faster/easier just because it does help u know pretty much ur exact O date . Good luck and I hope u see a nice spike soon! How long are ur norm cycles btw?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I didn't by any means think ur dream would come true! So I hope u didn't think that. I just was wondering if a surprise could happen before the expected time is all and I hope your cousins baby pulls through just as well as my niece did she too had her ups and downs for sure but she was such a strong little baby and kept on fighting. Ill be praying for your cousin hun <3 
And that's funny you were mostly just mad at dh for being too rough haha. I get mad at my dh from things I dream sometimes too. Ill wake up like err wtf! Lol and then I realize its a dream


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg scary dream, Jess!!!!! I hope you have a very healthy baby when he or she comes :) :hugs: awesome about your leave, doesn't hurt to get some more rest. I hope the hives go away!!!!!
> 
> I actually had a bit of ewcm a bit ago. There was a lot of creamy but some pretty stretchy stuff as well. Drinking lots of water to help thin things out in there. I have no bd in so we need to at least do tonight to even have a small chance!!!

we ended up bding last night but it was the first time in 6 days so if I want a tiny chance we'd have to bd tonight or tomorrow as well ( I believe in the bding every 5days to keep the sperm "fresh" lol) but honestly we probably will anyways since its been almost a wk. If for some reason we dont, I'm ok with having NO shot this cycle tho since chances are slim any how for me for right now. I wont be testing unless AF is late this cycle as well. Ill have alot more money in my pocket haha  good luck and I hope u end up with w nice surprise while we are all taking it easy!


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope we all end up with a nice surprise!!!!! :)


----------



## AmySan

Thank you girls, I love you all...8 minutes left then can touch up makeup and head to appointment. So scared :( want to stay with him tonight. Been so depressed and bad and thinking out ways to kill myself. It's horrible. And stupid. I have to remember that no matter what, I don't really want to die...if we break up...I will find someone else...and how much I want a family and I don't want to hurt anyone...and I don't want to do anything stupid, live, then mess up my body for the future. Ugh. Trying to keep it together. Will try to get back on tonight. If it goes bad, I think I may check myself into the hospital or something. I don't know. I hate my brain sometimes :( It tells me to at least TRY to kill myself before going to the hospital, because it's stupid to get help for nothing. Yeah. I know that isn't healthy thinking. :( Praying so hard. I love Mike so much. I wouldn't want him to feel like it was his fault for the rest of his life either. He already is traumatized from my saying that last week...and I'm still alive. FXed.


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck Hun, please do go seek help if you start feeling like you want to hurt yourself. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Honeyblonde

May I join? I'm supposed to start AF on May 2nd. Technically I'm already a date late and today is CD 30, but AF shows up anywhere between CD 27-32, so thats why I picked May 2nd. I have YI right now, which is super weird, I haven't had one in forever. My boobs are also super inflated (feels WAY more than usual PMS inflation) and I am gassy...I really wish I knew what was going on.


----------



## Honeyblonde

Amy, feel free to PM if you need someone to talk to. I'm divorced, and while I certainly hope things get worked out, I know what its like to have people want you to break up, and the feeling of being lost and scared. Been there. ((HUGE HUGS)). I have kitties myself (originally four, now down to three).


----------



## Jrepp

Amy, you can always message me as well. 

Hi honey blonde. Good luck and welcome! Can you tell us a little about your back story?


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome, honey!!! FX for you, symptoms sound great!!!!


----------



## Honeyblonde

My boyfriend and I have been together over a year at this point. I've been PG before by both my ex husband and my boyfriend (no kids). My last PG I miscarried around five weeks, which was awful and upsetting for my boyfriend and myself. We are not trying, not preventing, but we usually BD around and on my O date anyway. I love him very much, although recently our relationship has been difficult. We live in his cousins home (she is leaving it to go live with her boyfriend). She and I no longer get along, due to many reasons, one being she wants me to watch her kids all the time (I work at home, so NO). Basically, she told my boyfriend, who moved in last month (not me) that she was moving out, I was upset she never came to me, and stayed (and still stay) in my room, working. I know shes mad at me that I'll no longer come downstairs and clean up after messes she leaves etc but I don't care. To compound matters, my boyfriend started working with her boyfriend doing construction...and he's not been paid. It's been a MONTH. I realize contractors have to wait on insurance money to come through and such but its frustrating. He goes to work every day and comes back with either nothing, or under $100 for 12-14 hours worth of work. I'm stressed and not happy about any of it. I pretty much want out of this house so I won't have to deal with her coming over every day to pack up things.

Sorry ladies, that turned in to a very long rant. Wasn't my intention haha! Anyway to sum things up, I love my boyfriend and enjoy our life together, but we are stressed right now, and it would be so much better if we had our own home (and he was getting paid regularly).


----------



## Honeyblonde

So I *may* be out because I just checked, and now in addition to having my YI, pinkish stuff is coming out of me. Its gross and weird and I don't know whats going on. Yeah I realize it could be my period, but it looks so weird!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope it's not AF!!!!! FX FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Amy, hope your appt goes well!! All the things you said in your last post are very smart and rational, that's good to hear... if you go to the hospital, you know they will take you seriously even though you haven't already hurt yourself. But I hope your appt goes great and you won't feel like you need to do that! You got this!! 

Welcome honeyblonde :) Sucks to have someone you love, but a crappy living situation- been there! Hope AF stays away, but if not, please do stick around for next cycle :) Like the title says... sticking together until we all get BFPs :)

I got a HUGE list of to-do's done today and I'm still going at it. I'm so happy about that. I'm trying SO HARD not to think about TTC, besides reading on here every once in a while. Good luck to everyone in the 2WW :)


----------



## Honeyblonde

Megan, I'm envious! Feels like forever since I've knocked out a to-do list and gotten lots done! Good for you!

Thank you Wishing!

So far, no more pinkish stuff coming out. Could just be my poor va jay jay is SUPER irritated. Had a nice bath and put some treatment in, just trying to relax. My boyfriend is playing a super loud shoot-em-up video game, so not easy haha. Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, I'm sure you'll get sick of hearing from me soon enough...LOL


----------



## Wishing1010

Honeyblonde said:


> Megan, I'm envious! Feels like forever since I've knocked out a to-do list and gotten lots done! Good for you!
> 
> Thank you Wishing!
> 
> So far, no more pinkish stuff coming out. Could just be my poor va jay jay is SUPER irritated. Had a nice bath and put some treatment in, just trying to relax. My boyfriend is playing a super loud shoot-em-up video game, so not easy haha. Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, I'm sure you'll get sick of hearing from me soon enough...LOL

:rofl: I have been there with the video games! I play them as well but he always seems to crank them up when I decide to go off and relax. Guys! Haha :)

I hope you get no more pink stuff, FX FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hey honey blonde, welcome! 

I'm still hanging out for some sort of sign from anywhere that I'm pregnant. Feeling more and more that it's just AF signs like always but my sore boobs from ovulation doesn't count me OUT as I have been stalking many charts on "charts like yours" (my other full time job) and it does seem as though people have that and then get a BFP! I'm holding out hope still, but it's diminishing day by day.

A lovely implantation dip followed by a fantastic rise would be extremely welcome at this point.

7 dpo tomorrow of a predicted 10 day LP.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day! I'm mourning the end of my school holidays by listening to a mixture of Snoop Dogg & Rudimental.


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, FX that you get your BFP soon, Hun! I know it's hard waiting but I know yours is coming!!! Hang in there <3 I love listening to old music, brings back so many memories :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy, please check in with us ASAP, been thinking about you all night.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo your temp went up, Mary!!! FX FX!


----------



## ab75

Wishing, i was just thinking about Amy,hope it went well last night.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo your temp went up, Mary!!! FX FX!

I know, I was hoping it'd wait til tomorrow but my bbs hurt a lil so I probably already oed. Oh well. At least not bding enough at all isn't something that will stress me out this cycle .


----------



## aidensmommy1

Or maybe I'm oing today. I'm actually having o pains today and my cp is high and open with EWCM. I haven't been paying attention to anything besides my temp lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm praying for you Amy <3


----------



## Honeyblonde

Amy, I am thinking of you, hope you are ok. <3

Thank you for all the crossed fingers girls, AF came this morning (such fun...not). I'll be testing on May 31st again, since I will be late again at that point.

I'm going to start taking evening primrose oil, since I'm not making much EGCM on my own (I'm 31 so I don't know if its all dried up or what...). I'm also going to get preseed. I don't really want to use OPKs since I know when I O, but...?

Or maybe I should just bite the bullet and try temping again, although I hate temping and just chart mucus.

Happy May Day everyone! I hope its going well! Very gloomy out by me...


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for awhile. I'm now on my 7th cycle after i had the longest cycle since starting the medicines. I also just started temping but didn't start on CD1 since bbt arrived late, hopefully i'm not yet too late, chart link below. CD13 today and still waiting for the big O. fx everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to our BFPs.
> 
> good luck! And it looks like u could potentially be having a pre O dip or O dip today. I can be of more help after another one or two temps I think Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Aidensmommy1. As far as i remember you recommended me to chart to possibly confirm O last cycle as i only used CB digital opk which seems to be not enough. Hopefully this one will help me understand more about my cycle and help me conceive in the future. I know lots of ladies here and you have enough experience on temping which i know can help me a lot in interpreting it. Right now i'm just so excited seeing the chart :) but of course nothing can compare to seeing a bfp and successful pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> lol I know my first few months temping id just wait for the next a.m to see what my temp was lol. Its so cool the things u can tell from temping! And I'm pretty sure I did recommend it, I am a firm believer on temping helping women conceive faster/easier just because it does help u know pretty much ur exact O date . Good luck and I hope u see a nice spike soon! How long are ur norm cycles btw?Click to expand...

It's really exciting seeing the rise and fall of your temp. Today i got another dip. Forgot to take saliva test and opk this morning but will do tonight after i got home from work. Normally i have 23-28 cycle but last month was the longest when i started the medicines it took me 34 days and had the longest spotting/stain (brown) from april 9-17 before i started seeing red flow. I normally have a day or two of brown spotting before af but maybe thats because of the medicines i took maybe regulating my cycle... I hope i will see a spike soon. Based on my apps i will be ovulating tomorrow or the next two days so me and my dh will be bc until we see that spike..... :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I believe I am on the 2WW (still trying to get used to all these acronyms!) 

I am THEE most impatient person, ever, so this is going to be hard! LOL


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol snowbunny, it is SO hard to stay patient in the TWW! It couldn't go by any slower!! Good luck!! 

mdscpa, I bet u'll be O'ing anywhere from today to Sunday...im basing this guess off of ur temps so far and ur usual cycle length but dont quote me on that. Having diff cycle lengths, I know u will love temping and find it so helpful for ttc. I hope cycle #7 brings you lots of luck!! I used to have a lucky shirt that said "lucky 7" on it lol 

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol snowbunny, it is SO hard to stay patient in the TWW! It couldn't go by any slower!! Good luck!!
> 
> mdscpa, I bet u'll be O'ing anywhere from today to Sunday...im basing this guess off of ur temps so far and ur usual cycle length but dont quote me on that. Having diff cycle lengths, I know u will love temping and find it so helpful for ttc. I hope cycle #7 brings you lots of luck!! I used to have a lucky shirt that said "lucky 7" on it lol
> 
> :dust:

I feel so too..... I'm just trying to relax and be happy every cycle i know it will happen...... 7 is my fave # as well.... Hope this is the one. Just checked ur chart and saw a spike already.... Well, i think its time to get a little more busy..... Lol

:dust: to all


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry AF came Honey!! :hugs: FX this is the last one you have for a while :)


----------



## ab75

Has anyone heard from Amy??


----------



## Wishing1010

No...I hope she comes on soon...


----------



## ab75

I hope she's ok!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am soo tired today and ive been very snappy over the tiniest things. Ugh. That's why I haven't been on as much. I'm just kinda in a "blah" mood :-\. I think its just all the stress that has built up in me. I need a massage!!  I believe im O'ing today because my ovary is going nuts and my cp is VERYYY high and open. We'll see what my chart says tomorrow. I'm going to try and bd tonight just to give myself a little shot since my doc did say to try for 3 months after my HSG any how, might as well try and bd at least once but if I missed it that's completely ok with me right now . It feels good to say that and mean it. I had to like come to peace with myself about it all in order to be happy and I'm handling it all 20x better then I thought I would, thankfully. Anyways, I wanted to check in real quick and let u all know I'll catch up as soon as possible. It has been a very crazyyy day! Cant wait for bed!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Mary, I get very emotional and on-edge around O. It's so weird, but I think it's because of the shift in hormones. I read that any time a new hormone becomes predominant (progesterone instead of estrogen and vice versa when AF shows), that can cause us to feel out of balance and emotional. Makes sense. 

I forgot to say congrats to Ab75 on your bfp!!! Hoping it's a sticky one!!

AFM I have my second ever marriage counseling session with DH tomorrow! I am looking forward to it. I have no idea what I will say, but I might bring up my episode earlier this week, even though I don't feel like dragging it up again. That's what counseling is for, I guess. 

Amy, come say hi!! I hope you are ok <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, I hope you get some good rest tonight and I hope you feel happier tomorrow. I agree with what Megan said! Hormones def can play a big part in moods, especially when they start shifting.

Megan, I hope all goes well tomorrow!!!! FX that you all make good progress. Has everything been better so far the rest of this week?


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Kenna... yes it has been a good week so far, but I can tell he's kinda walking on eggshells with me. I think tomorrow will be helpful for sure.


----------



## Wishing1010

I have everything crossed that you two will be able to work things out (if that is the best outcome that is). <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u wishing...im going to go to bed now. sooo tired. I need to release all this stress!!! Usually I am so happy around O time! Like ive been more snappy than everrrrr with dh for NO reason. My usual "irritable time" is usually right before AF and I'm always so cheerful around O time. I dont THINK its hormones for me right now. I guess I cant blame them for this one lol. I'm pretty sure its just everything that's been going on. Everyday has been NON STOP stress for 8 days straight. I'm just so exhausted from it all. Ill feel better after some good sleep.

Aidens dad just called me a min ago asking me to bail him out of jail because he got caught driving without a license so once again he will be going away to jail. Im almost positive itll be a mandatory year because this is his 3rd offense driving without a license. I feel bad for aiden and need to figure something out for his future. It really messes with him having his dad in and out of his life like this. Its like every other yr hes around. Ugh. Its a whole bunch of things like that that's causing all my stress and snappiness I think. 

Megan I hope that ur session goes good! And yes its def good to bring it up and talk about everything. It'll help in the long run one way or another. I wish u the best of luck <3

good night ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh, that's very sad about Aiden's dad. I hate that Aiden has to go through that. I hope that he can get his life straight so your son can have him in his life at least a bit more consistently. 

I hope you are sleeping well! Any more news on your brother?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Ugh, that's very sad about Aiden's dad. I hate that Aiden has to go through that. I hope that he can get his life straight so your son can have him in his life at least a bit more consistently.
> 
> I hope you are sleeping well! Any more news on your brother?

Hes still exactly the same...he can't even finish a quarter of a sentence but we all for the most part can tell what he's trying to say but I think that's just because we know him so well. My family is going to sue the hospital for turning him away because of drug addiction. Several docs said he should have had the spinal tap on Monday after going to the ER with the symptoms he had and they also said this could have been prevented if he was started on the antiviral meds that Monday as well. We all pray he gets better so he can do the lawsuit himself and fight for himself with us to help but other wise my moms going to start everything. He could have to pay for medical stuff for life because of this plus now he lost his job and can't drive so we def need to go through with it for him. The stupid ER docs in concord need to learn their lesson about turning a patient away because of their past. That makes me soooooo mad!! Hopefully he'll get better after the 21 days on the meds. Tonight will make 9 days of him being on the viral meds. Just have to keep praying..
My brothers girlfriend asked if I wanted the baby tonight  and of course I will always say yes to that! 

I have to some how find out if aidens dad got out. I didn't go bail him out last night. It was like a 10pm and aiden was sleeping and has school today. It makes me so mad because he just got out 7 months ago after doing 8 months in jail and hes taken aiden more then ever the past 7 months and now that aidens older he cant be in and out. Aiden will notice it now. When he was younger, it didn't phase him but now I know it will. I'm guna have to call some child counselors so he has someone to talk to other then me and the family. I think that'll help him a little. He seems very angry this past yr for a 6 yr old and I dont understand it. The only thing I can think of is him acting out because of his father. I'm praying things get better for Aiden. He should be a happy boy. We have fun here and joke around and stuff but he has had a "Eyore" kind of voice. (idk if I even spelt that right). 

Well I better go wake my little eyore up for school..ill come back on in a bit


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I'm either 1/2dpo or im O'ing today. I really felt like I oed yest due to cp and the beautiful EWCM I had and then this a.m, like every cycle after O, I have more creamy lotion like CM. Its still a bit watery tho so maybe its today. I am having ovary pain so who knows! The past 3 days I haven't been so great on my temping...yest & Wed. I woke at 630-7 instead of 6 and ive been waking up at 330-4 because dh keeps waking up from the cat and it wakes me up. Ill probably have to wait until AF shoes and over ride FF to fit an LP of 13 days because I have a feeling it'll be off from my inconsistencies. I keep trying to fix my chart from last cycle but it wont let me change it now. Its telling me it may be off but wont let me fix it lol. So yep, that's where I think I am O wise. My cp is still really high and soft today so that's another reason im still thinking it could possibly be today. We'll see  Hm I wonder if anyone else took their temp today, I'm going to check now lol. I miss stalking all of ur charts!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, it looks like u could possibly be O'ing today but we have all learned that can go either way! I guess we'll see tomorrow as well. Your temp is at pretty much exactly what it was at when u oed last cycle. That'd be cool if you are today, that'd be nice and early and we could be O buddies! well close enough O dates anyways  FX!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry Aiden has had to go through so much at such a young age. It wouldn't hurt to try the counseling, it may make him feel so much better. I truly hope it will! And I'm sorry your ex has become such a burden on you and your family. It's so unfair that he can't keep himself out of trouble, if only for Aiden's sake. Annoys me :(

Yeah, it looks like you have O'ed but hard to tell :) FX that you get a surprise this cycle!

I'm definitely having some EWCM today, surprised me lol going to BD tonight just in case :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Mary, I'm also really sorry about Aiden's dad. That has to be SO stressful.

I really hate to barge in like this but after 6+ years of trying we got our first REAL BFP!

I got blood work done today and I'll hopefully know #'s by this afternoon. I am in absolute shock and total disbelief. Lucky #77 and we got our BFP on my husbands birthday as well. I can't even believe it! AHH!

https://i61.tinypic.com/2cz7q54.png


----------



## ab75

Wooooohoooo jennuuh. Congratulations. H&H 9 months xx


----------



## MarieMo7

OMG congratulations!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

:dance: Jennuuh! You give me hope! :) congrats again :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope Amy doesn't think I'm stalking her but I sent her a FB friend request the night of her session with Mike. I was hoping that I could see if she's ok that way as well. I've been checking in on her page and saw someone posted this. I'm so worried now!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscc1daee9.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

I don't know what to do :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Mary, I'm also really sorry about Aiden's dad. That has to be SO stressful.
> 
> I really hate to barge in like this but after 6+ years of trying we got our first REAL BFP!
> 
> I got blood work done today and I'll hopefully know #'s by this afternoon. I am in absolute shock and total disbelief. Lucky #77 and we got our BFP on my husbands birthday as well. I can't even believe it! AHH!
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2cz7q54.png

OMG this is amazing!!! I knew ud get it! This gives us all such hope!! I want to cry tears of joy! This is so awesome! Six years is such a long time but you did it! Yay!!! I wish u have the most happy and healthy 9 months ever!! Def update with those numbers  congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Wishing - maybe she checked herself into a hospital like she said she might? I hope she's ok.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no wishing! That worries me to BUT at the same time it makes me feel a little better. It sounds like maybe she did check herself in for safety...im praying that's what it is anyways and nothing happened. I hope she's okay. Ive been talking about how worried I am to DH since yest a.m. Its times like this when I wish we could all physically be there for each other :-\ 
Amy, we are praying for you! <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Just wish we knew for sure how she was. I don't want to think that she did hurt herself and was put in the hospital. Truly hoping it was a preventive move. Ugh...I just want to see her post something. :(


----------



## confuzion

Wishing - could you message the girl who posted that and ask her how Amy is doing? Or is that weird? lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, hmm...maybe if I could come up with a cover story instead of saying I know her from here!


----------



## confuzion

Lol! Old friend perhaps? Recently back in touch? A little worried about her because you haven't heard back from her?


----------



## Wishing1010

Here is what I sent to that girl:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps52757b94.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and where is Jrepp?! Are you doing ok, Hun?


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm about ready to make a roster and do an attendance check on each of you...lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Just wish we knew for sure how she was. I don't want to think that she did hurt herself and was put in the hospital. Truly hoping it was a preventive move. Ugh...I just want to see her post something. :(

I know, me too. I bet ot was for prevention. She had her therapist right there for if there was anything bad going to come up in conversation so I bet she did the right thing. Hopefully we can find out what's going on soon. I was saying to dh that I wish someone could post for her and let us know she is okay. 

I think it'd be ok for u to ask the person about her of you yourself feels comfortable doing it. You can just tell her amys in our support group and that she mentioned she may check herself in for safety and your wondering if she knows about it. I dont think it could hurt but I could understand if u feel uncomfortable asking her. Idk if I can even find amys FB. Now I wish I would have sent everyone friend requests so I was on her list.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Here is what I sent to that girl:
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps52757b94.jpg

this sounds good wishing. We always post things at about the same tome lol. 

And I want to know where everyone is too! (your like a teacher with ur attendance lol) I like having less stress from not trying so hard but at the same time I dont like it because nobody's on here half as much and I miss u all when ur not on!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm here, just reading. Not a lot going on. 

Mary - did your ex get out?

Jennah - congratulations and good luck! Please let us know your numbers.

Kenna - did you o yet?

I was actually friend requested by Amy awhile ago and saw that same post. I messages that person and said I met Amy on an online forum and that we hadn't heard from her and were worried. No response back yet though.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I'm here, just reading. Not a lot going on.
> 
> Mary - did your ex get out?
> 
> Jennah - congratulations and good luck! Please let us know your numbers.
> 
> Kenna - did you o yet?
> 
> I was actually friend requested by Amy awhile ago and saw that same post. I messages that person and said I met Amy on an online forum and that we hadn't heard from her and were worried. No response back yet though.

I think I will O any day now (FX!)

Are you feeling any better?

I'm glad you are trying to figure out how Amy is doing as well. Maybe this will mean a lot to her and she will feel so loved. I hope so, I wish nothing but the best for her. So sad she has gone through all of this.


----------



## mrsstrezy

:bfp::):)Hey ladies, I know I haven't posted much on here lately, and I've changed my profile picture since my last post about Vitex. Turns out I'm not going to need any Vitex for next cycle. I got a BFP today at 12 DPO!! I ovulated on CD 34. Comes to show you don't need to have a typical 28 day cycle for your body to conceive. I was so worried about my long cycles. As far as symptoms go, I honestly didn't really have all that many! I felt like how I normally do before period comes. It's bizarre, because last cycle I had myself 99.9% convinced I was pregnant, and I was not. Today, I dragged myself down to the bathroom with the thought in my head, "well, I'm just going to confirm to myself what I already know, that the test will be negative." Then it wasn't! lol. The only thing that really stuck out to me was that I've been having crazy vivid dreams for the past few days. Boobs slightly tender, but I've had worse. Maybe slightly more hungry and slightly more tired, but not enough to assume I was pregnant. Crazy! Oh, and one more thing...I noticed I had a blood blister on my inner cheek yesterday, and I've never had one before. From now on, take NO symptoms as a good sign! Now lets just pray it sticks.

What I did this cycle: Used PreSeed, and drank Red Raspberry Leaf tea daily from period until ovulation. Took my typical vitamins: Omega 3 Fish Oil, Zinc, Vitamin C, Folic Acid, and Sunflower Lecithin.


----------



## Jrepp

Random turn of events......I have been having ewcm since yesterday and got a positive opk today. Not like I can do anything about it, but as far as I know the estradiol should be preventing ovulation from occurring. Tomorrow is my last estrogen pill and then it's onto the bcp.

I'm doing alright. Still in pain but getting through it.

And congrats on your bfp misstrzy.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I think it'll make her feel loved as well. She should feel loved because she is very much so loved by many people! I hope she knows that. 

Jess, I am actually about to find out in a min if hes out or not and I will update. My guess is he is out on a $40 bail and will probably go to court in 3-6 months for sentencing. I think hes going to be looking at prison time this time around. It scares me because ive seen the concord prison mess up so many child hood friends and noe they're racist and all act that way even when they get out of prison and of course them acting like a bunch of Nazi's just get them into more trouble so they all just keep going back. I pray this doesn't happen to Aidens dad. He is a good person, he just makes dumb choices :-\. I hope he doesn't get mixed in with all those ppl if he goes to prison but I know he will because he grew up with those kids too. Ugh. Its hard. I dont think prison helps anyone, or at least the concord prison. Yes, I do think the jail helps knock sense into ppl and can help ppl (like my brother) but the prison is just full of drugs and gangs and fights. If he does go to prison, I think dh and I are just going to make a fresh start with Aiden down closer to Massachusetts and get their health insurance for IVF. I would rather aiden have his dad but he told me last wk that my dh is "his other dad" lol so he will still have a father figure around but its just all so sad still. I wish dh was Aiden's dad and aiden still acted and looked exactly as he does. Life would be much easier. His dad and I have always had a very good relationship but now I'm just getting frustrated, mostly for Aiden. I guess we'll see what happens in court but I'm pretty sure the state prison is where he will be going. Anyways, ill update about if he's out or not, for now that is, as soon as I hear back from his girlfriend or his mother.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, maybe ur body still gears up to O and then stops...? That would be my guess w the positive opk. Are u still on work leave?

congrats on the bfps! This is what 3 or 4 in the past 2-3 days?! This thread is finally getting some luck and I'm praying when we're able to try again, we will catch this lucky streak . I know u will jess. After ur surgery and healing, I really see a bfp in the near future for u. So exciting! . 

I feel like my serropeptase enzyme is already working. Ive had this weird discharge along with my normal discharge and I read it could be ickyness clearing out of my tube..lol..i know, wishful thinking. I have seen it work for many women after only 3 months so maybe I'll luck out and get lucky like them  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I can't copy and paste from my phone but I posted a long post in the thread that says "ovary pain..am worried" or something close to that. I asked one of them to copy n paste it for me onto this thread but if one of u could too that'd be great...whoever can do it quickest I guess  lol. But yea its a long post. Aidens dad will not be getting out anytime soon...its all in that post. The thread I accidentally put it in is pretty close to this thread on the list  thanks to whoever copies it for me!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ok so aidens dad is in jail now with no bail. I didn't realize he was still on probation...i thought it ended a couple months ago. So he won't be getting out before he is sentenced and they will just start from today as time served when they sentence him. Aiden's looking forward to seeing his dad tonight but now ill have to tell him daddys back in the place with the glass windows :-(. Wtf. But at the same time, his dad lives with his mom and aidens gram spoils him rotten and makes it so Aiden has issues at home and at school and I do believe everything happens for a reason...maybe all this will help with Aidens issues. The counselor aiden went to last said that she believes alot of his issues root from his grandmother making a "fairytale world" for him when he goes to his dads and then he gets home or goes to school and has issue readjusting to the real world. We have been fighting about this for months because it really is a problem for aiden and now that he's in school its showing so now this is my chance to cut the cord when it comes to Aidens gram. She thinks even tho Aidens dad is in jail that she should still get him every wkend..LOL. Before aiden was in school, I did let her take him every other wknd when his dad wasn't around but that was before it really affected aiden and when I myself had more time with him. School takes alot of time away from me and they can't seem to understand that. So I'm still going to let her have him every third wkend and she can come do stuff with us but its time to cut that crazy grandma cord! I'm in shock right now now that I know his dad is already in there and it'll prob be more like 2yrs since he was on probation. At that point aiden will be 8. I feel so bad that I wasn't more careful about picking a father for him :-(. Things will be ok tho. I would never wish this on his dad but he made the choice and I'm going to take advantage of that time and try and get aiden in a better place with himself. Hes too young for all this crap!!!

Copied, will read in a bit :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u veryy much wishing!! I did not want to type all that again lol


----------



## Jrepp

I heard from Amy's future sister in law. She said "She seems to be doing fine. Things didn't turn out well with mike. When I know more I can let you know! &#55357;&#56842;"


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - maybe you can keep Aiden from the truth for a bit and tell him that Daddy had something come up and can't see him tonight, and then have a family living room picnic or camp out or take him somewhere like the park. He'll have so much fun maybe he won't remember he was supposed to go to dads house. When is sentencing?

As far as I read, the estrogen level from the pills is too high to stimulate the lh hormone, so ovulation cannot occur due to too high of estrogen levels. It's all so very frustrating and I wish I could just stop not trying and give it a go again! 

So I am thinking of adding some pages to eventual momma. What kind of stuff would you ladies be interested in reading about?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - maybe you can keep Aiden from the truth for a bit and tell him that Daddy had something come up and can't see him tonight, and then have a family living room picnic or camp out or take him somewhere like the park. He'll have so much fun maybe he won't remember he was supposed to go to dads house. When is sentencing?
> 
> As far as I read, the estrogen level from the pills is too high to stimulate the lh hormone, so ovulation cannot occur due to too high of estrogen levels. It's all so very frustrating and I wish I could just stop not trying and give it a go again!
> 
> So I am thinking of adding some pages to eventual momma. What kind of stuff would you ladies be interested in reading about?

I actually just told him and he acts like he doesn't care which makes me safer because it prob means hes just used to it. If his dads gone as long as I think he will be, there will be some big visitation changes when hes back out. I'm not letting him put aiden through this again. I wasn't going to tell aiden right away but once I knew he'd be in there for a while, I wanted to tell him before his grandmother butted in and told him without me knowing. Its been hard for me to keep Aiden from her when she asks because she has cancer and could pass anytime but its to the point where the school calls me about fresh stuff he says because "his noni tells him he can do whatever he wants" and stuff like that and hes having trouble with friends and it all roots to her. Now that his dads not at her house and he wont be with her half as much, I have a feeling things will get alot better/easier for aiden. I really do. I'm happy hes still happy tho and didn't cry about his dad being gone. I'm keeping my baby nephew for the wkend so after I found out about aidens dad, I invited my brothers son who is aidens age to sleep over as well so Aiden has that to look forward to and keep him busy for the weekend anyways. I do feel bad for his dad. His dad and I are more like family then ex's, thanks to me. I always remained civil with him and everytime he wanted to be around for aiden I happily let him in because I wanted aiden to have his dad. Like him, his gf and my dh could all live together with no issues, we get along that well but this b.s has me pretty irritated and honestly dont know what's in store for the future. My dh grew up with his dad in and out of jail/prison and he always says it made him feel horrible. I dont want aiden to deal with that over and over and I'm not sure I can trust him to stay out of trouble anymore. Its been 6yrs of chances to be a dad and hes not even on the birth certificate. I didn't have to give him chances but I did. I dont want to get too ahead of myself but If hes gone long, I think he'll have to bring me to court before I give him more then every third wkends or something along those lines. I just dont want aiden getting close to him and have him ripped away again. This is the first time his dad actually tried and took him EVERY wkend for the past 7-8months and im just mad that I allowed him to see him so much. I really thought he smartend up and had aidens best interest in mind now but I guess I thought wrong :-\. Anyway, all the kids are arriving right now so I will talk to u ladies in a bit!

And I'm very happy to hear u talked to someone about Amy, makes me feel much better. I feel so bad for her with the mike situation. I hope she finds peace and happiness, I really do. Def keep us updated!


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm on my phone and when I get home I'll read through what I've missed since this morning, but I wanted to tell you all that my beta came back at 24! She said it's definitely positive, and it's great numbers since I'm still 4 days from my missed period! Woohoo! They didn't run progesterone, but I'll be doing a repeat beta on monday and they'll for sure check it then! Yay!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am here!! ^^ got my BFP yesterday! Good luck ladies!! xoxo


----------



## aidensmommy1

Soo many bfps today!!! May is going to be a good month!  its already starting out great!


----------



## Jrepp

I know everyone has been really worried about Amy, so I wanted to share an update. I got more information from her future sister in law. Apparently (and I don't know all of the details yet) things did not go well at the therapist and Amy tried to hurt herself. She is in the hospital now, and she thinks that once the doctors are able to stabilize her liver and kidneys they will be moving her to the psych ward for a bit. I don't know if her and Mike actually broke up or what. I plan to try and find that out as soon as I can.


----------



## confuzion

Poor Amy :( She must have gone and got pills. I hope she comes out of it ok. Thanks for updating Jess.


----------



## Megamegan

CONGRATS Mrsstrezy and Kiwiberry! Happy and healthy 9 months!!

I have to give an extra special congrats to Jenna, SO EXCITED for you after such a long wait!! I know this must be surreal for you! I hope everything continues to go perfectly :)

So, thank you girls for getting in touch with Amy's friend. I'm sad to hear she is in the hospital again, but I'm also glad she's okay, and hopefully on the road to feeling much better. It is so hard to know a friend is going through this and there's nothing we can do in person to help :( Amy we will be so happy when you're feeling better and come back to talk to us!! <3

Mary, I'm sorry to hear all this about your brother and Aiden's dad. I hope your brother does fully recover after the meds are finished. I think suing the hospital is a good idea. As much as it sucks to go through the legal stuff, he might get a nice settlement that will at least pay those medical bills and help with the loss of a paycheck. Best of luck to him and your mom and his gf. And for Aiden- momma knows best. You will make the right choice for him. Moving would probably be a great idea. That way, you can get away from his dad's mom, and if he wants to see Aiden when he gets out of prison, then he will have to make it a special trip. He's doing this to himself and you're right, Aiden doesn't deserve to get the negative repercussions of his dad's actions. Even if his dad has good intentions, he is not being a good role model for Aiden and clearly it is affecting him... while at home, Aiden does have two good role models as parents and he will be happier just having a good routine and clear expectations. It will all work out somehow. Make sure if you move, if there are any kind of requirements for how long you have to be a resident or work at a certain job before they would cover IVF. Like even if it's not long at the job, it's still possible you'd have to be a resident for a year or something... who knows. Just throwing that out there.

I randomly had EWCM today, so weird, I think I'm still like 3-4 days away from ovulation but who knows. I haven't been temping and it's keeping my stress at bay. I'm also SO insanely busy with work (hence not writing til after midnight) so I have no time to think about this stuff. It's nice to be taking a break. DH and I did NOT get to have our counseling sesh today bc it turns out I had a rehearsal scheduled at the same time as the appt- oops, my bad. But, we did make some progress with the one hour we had together at the end of the day. I'm trying to teach him how I like to be loved, especially in regards to the type of physical affection I respond positively to. Men can be so darn clueless and it's not his fault, but I want to have that intimacy with him... I have been missing it for years, sadly. I think it will majorly help us. So yeah! That's my happy news for the day. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jennuuh

Megamegan said:


> CONGRATS Mrsstrezy and Kiwiberry! Happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> I have to give an extra special congrats to Jenna, SO EXCITED for you after such a long wait!! I know this must be surreal for you! I hope everything continues to go perfectly :)
> 
> So, thank you girls for getting in touch with Amy's friend. I'm sad to hear she is in the hospital again, but I'm also glad she's okay, and hopefully on the road to feeling much better. It is so hard to know a friend is going through this and there's nothing we can do in person to help :( Amy we will be so happy when you're feeling better and come back to talk to us!! <3
> 
> Mary, I'm sorry to hear all this about your brother and Aiden's dad. I hope your brother does fully recover after the meds are finished. I think suing the hospital is a good idea. As much as it sucks to go through the legal stuff, he might get a nice settlement that will at least pay those medical bills and help with the loss of a paycheck. Best of luck to him and your mom and his gf. And for Aiden- momma knows best. You will make the right choice for him. Moving would probably be a great idea. That way, you can get away from his dad's mom, and if he wants to see Aiden when he gets out of prison, then he will have to make it a special trip. He's doing this to himself and you're right, Aiden doesn't deserve to get the negative repercussions of his dad's actions. Even if his dad has good intentions, he is not being a good role model for Aiden and clearly it is affecting him... while at home, Aiden does have two good role models as parents and he will be happier just having a good routine and clear expectations. It will all work out somehow. Make sure if you move, if there are any kind of requirements for how long you have to be a resident or work at a certain job before they would cover IVF. Like even if it's not long at the job, it's still possible you'd have to be a resident for a year or something... who knows. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> I randomly had EWCM today, so weird, I think I'm still like 3-4 days away from ovulation but who knows. I haven't been temping and it's keeping my stress at bay. I'm also SO insanely busy with work (hence not writing til after midnight) so I have no time to think about this stuff. It's nice to be taking a break. DH and I did NOT get to have our counseling sesh today bc it turns out I had a rehearsal scheduled at the same time as the appt- oops, my bad. But, we did make some progress with the one hour we had together at the end of the day. I'm trying to teach him how I like to be loved, especially in regards to the type of physical affection I respond positively to. Men can be so darn clueless and it's not his fault, but I want to have that intimacy with him... I have been missing it for years, sadly. I think it will majorly help us. So yeah! That's my happy news for the day. Have a great weekend everyone!

Thank you Megan! I still can't believe it! Now I want Monday to get here ASAP to get my 2nd beta done! She said my first ultrasound will probably be around May 24th, but since that's a Saturday, I'm going to ask if they have an opening on May 23rd - That will be our 5th wedding anniversary. :) 

As for you - GREAT plan to show hubby what you like in regards to physical affection! I hope you two work things completely out - You deserve to be happy everyday! And you're right. Men can be SO clueless! I know mine is at times! haha!


I'm also glad that Amy is getting the help she needs, whether it was sought out by herself or not - I hope she realizes she's strong enough to take on the world, if she would just let herself!


----------



## mdscpa

Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :( 
Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am really sorry to hear about Amy, that is just too sad. I hope she gets well soon lots of comforting prayers headed her way xoxo.


----------



## MolGold

Kiwiberry said:


> I am here!! ^^ got my BFP yesterday! Good luck ladies!! xoxo

Great news, congrats!! :D H&H 9 months ahead :)


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Jennuh - you deserve this!! :) H&H 9 months :)

Megan I am glad you are working together towards your happiness. :thumbup: I hope your life turns out to be the fairytale you want it to be :) :hugs:

I am shocked and sad about Amy.. I thought she was really getting better and being little more positive, with all of us there. I hope she gets help and comes out of this situation a stronger person. :( I hope she is well..


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to read about Amy. I hope that she gets the support she needs. x


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> CONGRATS Mrsstrezy and Kiwiberry! Happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> I have to give an extra special congrats to Jenna, SO EXCITED for you after such a long wait!! I know this must be surreal for you! I hope everything continues to go perfectly :)
> 
> So, thank you girls for getting in touch with Amy's friend. I'm sad to hear she is in the hospital again, but I'm also glad she's okay, and hopefully on the road to feeling much better. It is so hard to know a friend is going through this and there's nothing we can do in person to help :( Amy we will be so happy when you're feeling better and come back to talk to us!! <3
> 
> Mary, I'm sorry to hear all this about your brother and Aiden's dad. I hope your brother does fully recover after the meds are finished. I think suing the hospital is a good idea. As much as it sucks to go through the legal stuff, he might get a nice settlement that will at least pay those medical bills and help with the loss of a paycheck. Best of luck to him and your mom and his gf. And for Aiden- momma knows best. You will make the right choice for him. Moving would probably be a great idea. That way, you can get away from his dad's mom, and if he wants to see Aiden when he gets out of prison, then he will have to make it a special trip. He's doing this to himself and you're right, Aiden doesn't deserve to get the negative repercussions of his dad's actions. Even if his dad has good intentions, he is not being a good role model for Aiden and clearly it is affecting him... while at home, Aiden does have two good role models as parents and he will be happier just having a good routine and clear expectations. It will all work out somehow. Make sure if you move, if there are any kind of requirements for how long you have to be a resident or work at a certain job before they would cover IVF. Like even if it's not long at the job, it's still possible you'd have to be a resident for a year or something... who knows. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> I randomly had EWCM today, so weird, I think I'm still like 3-4 days away from ovulation but who knows. I haven't been temping and it's keeping my stress at bay. I'm also SO insanely busy with work (hence not writing til after midnight) so I have no time to think about this stuff. It's nice to be taking a break. DH and I did NOT get to have our counseling sesh today bc it turns out I had a rehearsal scheduled at the same time as the appt- oops, my bad. But, we did make some progress with the one hour we had together at the end of the day. I'm trying to teach him how I like to be loved, especially in regards to the type of physical affection I respond positively to. Men can be so darn clueless and it's not his fault, but I want to have that intimacy with him... I have been missing it for years, sadly. I think it will majorly help us. So yeah! That's my happy news for the day. Have a great weekend everyone!

thanks mega, and my guess is u already oed unless ur temp is still down because I either am 3dpo with a broken thermometer or flat temps (getting a new thermometer today) or im O'ing today. I swear I feel like I already oed because my nips tell me so haha. Who knows, maybe I'm really not Oing until today. I haven't really been paying attention and I'm usually SO consistent with taking my temp but this cycle not so much. Either way, if we haven't O'ed, it should be in the next day or two at the latest. Are u NTNP this cycle or are u full on taking a break?

And ur right about aidens dad, everything u just said to me, I said to dh and my mom yest while I was bitchin about it. I know Aiden will be ok. And I completely agree about the structure...thats one thing his dad and grandmother dont seem to to understand. He's not a baby anymore and is in kindergarten, he needs a daily, steady routine! They just think about themselves. I feel like this is going to be very relaxing for me...i feel horrible saying that but after a long day of thinking yest, that's how I feel. He could have easily not driven so he'd be out here for Aidem but he still drove knowing he was on probation driving without a license (hes on probation and just did 6 months in the county jail for the same thing!!) Soo frustrating.

As for the insurance, we actually dont even need to be residents of Massachusetts  its strictly through employment benefits so we'd have to wait the 90 days or so and we could still even live in NH. We may check out the towns right near the border. We haven't fully decided yet but moving is def a possibility now. We could stay right where we are but that'd just be a long ride to and from work for dh every day and with our car, his whole paycheck would probably go into gas lol. Our suv is the biggest gas hog EVERR! we'll figure it all out when the time comes I guess . Its weird having so many options...im used to feeling like I have to stick around for Aidens dad but I thought about it and HE moved away from Aiden to Florida for a year about 3yrs ago so why the heck does he think we shouldn't be able to do the same?! U know? If I have to worry about his dad just up and leaving him, his dad can deal with us leaving as well. Its the same dang difference!!! Anyways...lol had to get my a.m venting out


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :(
> Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...
> 
> :dust:

Looks like you could have, a few more days of temps would determine for certain. Good luck!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, I completely agree with you that you shouldn't wait around and she what your ex does. If you do, you kinda stop your life in the process while waiting for him to figure things out. I hate that he does that to you and Aiden, it's so selfish!!!! You two deserve to be happy and not constantly involved in his drama or wonder if he is going to be in jail or not. My sister had the same issue, she has an ex that won't let her leave the state yet he never comes to see her son. It's ridiculous. She ended up giving up and buying a house with her BF. She is actually due to give birth any time now!!! I'm so excited but can't find a way to leave work right now to fly and see her. :( oops got off subject lol

I say do what's best for your family and take his butt to court if you have to. Aiden deserves a good life and awaiting his dad to grow up is not what he should be doing. :(

My temps are wonky, I also temped way later than normal so disregard today's temp :)

I'm so sorry to hear about Amy. This is so horrible. I wish I could go and see her. I truly hope she gets the help she needs, she is so young and pretty! Her good man is out there, she just needs to see life is still worth living. Mike may be a good guy but I believe her true love is out there waiting on her. One who will make her forget all about hurting herself. So many hugs to her!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :(
> Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Looks like you could have, a few more days of temps would determine for certain. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Can't wait for tom's temp hopefully i could see cross hairs after that....

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, thank u for updating about Amy. I cant believe all this happened. I really thought she checked herself in for safety. I really hope she gets better and really feels better after everything passes. Ugh. I feel horrible for her :-(. 
Shes such a pretty, smart, amazing person! She can pull through all of this. I'm happy someone was able to get her to the hospital. So many of my brothers friends have accidentally died from overdosing but that's because nobody got to them on time. She definitely had some angels watching over her and im so thankful for that. 
AMY I LOVE AND MISS YOU SO MUCH! GET BETTER HUN! WE WANT/NEED U HERE WITH US! <3 YOUR IN MY HEART

Jess thank u again for finding this out for us. I feel helpless in this situation ATM because we cant physically do anything to help her feel better :-\. Id love to make it down south and have a big weekend gathering when Amys feeling better. You all are a huge part of my life now. Itd be awesome to all meet each other  (I know, I know, meeting may not be possible but itd certainly be nice!)  please update if u hear anything else. I wonder if we can write her or send cards or anything...She'd probably feel so good receiving cards or nice letters from all of us. U know?


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :(
> Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Looks like you could have, a few more days of temps would determine for certain. Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait for tom's temp hopefully i could see cross hairs after that....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Everything crossed for you, hun!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :(
> Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Looks like you could have, a few more days of temps would determine for certain. Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait for tom's temp hopefully i could see cross hairs after that....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

It looks to me like u will get CH's tomorrow or possibly Monday but its looking like tomorrow will be 3dpo to me. Idk if I'm oing today or if I'm 3dpo. I really think my thermometer is broken. I have been getting CH's 4dpo lately for some reason so maybe FF just needs to process it more. Dh and I will probably want to BD tonight since we are having a night to ourselves so maybe we'll still catch O if we haven't already 
I wish u tons of luck and baby dust this cycle!!


----------



## Megamegan

Guys, where does Amy live? And Kenna are you near Orlando at all? I am going to Florida this July to see my mom and sister and her family, and would be thrilled if the opportunity arose to meet in person some time :) They are in Seminole County, so anywhere within like an hour of there and I bet we could find a meeting place and have coffee or something, if anyone wanted to.

Mary I don't think I have O'd because if you remember my period was late this cycle, so I'm actually only on CD 12. Normally I O on CD 13, so I am expecting to feel O pains probably between today and Monday. I am not going to temp because I'm more relaxed not temping, and I know I ovulate, so yeah we are NTNP and I don't want to stress about it any more than that. I think this might work up until the one year mark for us because it will relieve stress and it will allow me to focus on my relationship, which I believe is headed in a good direction, and if a baby comes then we will be even that much happier. I need to chillax anyway because I don't want to be this kind of mother who is constantly worrying and stressing. And I'm back on Wellbutrin so if I get pregnant I can wean myself off but in the mean time it will help me out.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :(
> Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Looks like you could have, a few more days of temps would determine for certain. Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait for tom's temp hopefully i could see cross hairs after that....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks to me like u will get CH's tomorrow or possibly Monday but its looking like tomorrow will be 3dpo to me. Idk if I'm oing today or if I'm 3dpo. I really think my thermometer is broken. I have been getting CH's 4dpo lately for some reason so maybe FF just needs to process it more. Dh and I will probably want to BD tonight since we are having a night to ourselves so maybe we'll still catch O if we haven't already
> I wish u tons of luck and baby dust this cycle!!Click to expand...

Maybe it's time to get a new thermometer then. :) looks like we are o'ing almost at the same time. Me and DH plan to continue our BD tonight and tomorrow then skip the following day and BD again for fun for the next couple of days i know DH will be so thrilled about it. :) Can't wait to see another BFP's here. I love you all ladies!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Man you guys are up so early!!



mdscpa said:


> Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :(
> Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...
> 
> :dust:

It's hard to say because there are some missing temps. But it looks good. You are only 2 days into what they say is your fertile period, so you may not have missed it. Have you had any other o symptoms?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS Mrsstrezy and Kiwiberry! Happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> I have to give an extra special congrats to Jenna, SO EXCITED for you after such a long wait!! I know this must be surreal for you! I hope everything continues to go perfectly :)
> 
> So, thank you girls for getting in touch with Amy's friend. I'm sad to hear she is in the hospital again, but I'm also glad she's okay, and hopefully on the road to feeling much better. It is so hard to know a friend is going through this and there's nothing we can do in person to help :( Amy we will be so happy when you're feeling better and come back to talk to us!! <3
> 
> Mary, I'm sorry to hear all this about your brother and Aiden's dad. I hope your brother does fully recover after the meds are finished. I think suing the hospital is a good idea. As much as it sucks to go through the legal stuff, he might get a nice settlement that will at least pay those medical bills and help with the loss of a paycheck. Best of luck to him and your mom and his gf. And for Aiden- momma knows best. You will make the right choice for him. Moving would probably be a great idea. That way, you can get away from his dad's mom, and if he wants to see Aiden when he gets out of prison, then he will have to make it a special trip. He's doing this to himself and you're right, Aiden doesn't deserve to get the negative repercussions of his dad's actions. Even if his dad has good intentions, he is not being a good role model for Aiden and clearly it is affecting him... while at home, Aiden does have two good role models as parents and he will be happier just having a good routine and clear expectations. It will all work out somehow. Make sure if you move, if there are any kind of requirements for how long you have to be a resident or work at a certain job before they would cover IVF. Like even if it's not long at the job, it's still possible you'd have to be a resident for a year or something... who knows. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> I randomly had EWCM today, so weird, I think I'm still like 3-4 days away from ovulation but who knows. I haven't been temping and it's keeping my stress at bay. I'm also SO insanely busy with work (hence not writing til after midnight) so I have no time to think about this stuff. It's nice to be taking a break. DH and I did NOT get to have our counseling sesh today bc it turns out I had a rehearsal scheduled at the same time as the appt- oops, my bad. But, we did make some progress with the one hour we had together at the end of the day. I'm trying to teach him how I like to be loved, especially in regards to the type of physical affection I respond positively to. Men can be so darn clueless and it's not his fault, but I want to have that intimacy with him... I have been missing it for years, sadly. I think it will majorly help us. So yeah! That's my happy news for the day. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> thanks mega, and my guess is u already oed unless ur temp is still down because I either am 3dpo with a broken thermometer or flat temps (getting a new thermometer today) or im O'ing today. I swear I feel like I already oed because my nips tell me so haha. Who knows, maybe I'm really not Oing until today. I haven't really been paying attention and I'm usually SO consistent with taking my temp but this cycle not so much. Either way, if we haven't O'ed, it should be in the next day or two at the latest. Are u NTNP this cycle or are u full on taking a break?
> 
> And ur right about aidens dad, everything u just said to me, I said to dh and my mom yest while I was bitchin about it. I know Aiden will be ok. And I completely agree about the structure...thats one thing his dad and grandmother dont seem to to understand. He's not a baby anymore and is in kindergarten, he needs a daily, steady routine! They just think about themselves. I feel like this is going to be very relaxing for me...i feel horrible saying that but after a long day of thinking yest, that's how I feel. He could have easily not driven so he'd be out here for Aidem but he still drove knowing he was on probation driving without a license (hes on probation and just did 6 months in the county jail for the same thing!!) Soo frustrating.
> 
> As for the insurance, we actually dont even need to be residents of Massachusetts  its strictly through employment benefits so we'd have to wait the 90 days or so and we could still even live in NH. We may check out the towns right near the border. We haven't fully decided yet but moving is def a possibility now. We could stay right where we are but that'd just be a long ride to and from work for dh every day and with our car, his whole paycheck would probably go into gas lol. Our suv is the biggest gas hog EVERR! we'll figure it all out when the time comes I guess . Its weird having so many options...im used to feeling like I have to stick around for Aidens dad but I thought about it and HE moved away from Aiden to Florida for a year about 3yrs ago so why the heck does he think we shouldn't be able to do the same?! U know? If I have to worry about his dad just up and leaving him, his dad can deal with us leaving as well. Its the same dang difference!!! Anyways...lol had to get my a.m venting outClick to expand...

I think I missed something. What is the talk about moving? 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, thank u for updating about Amy. I cant believe all this happened. I really thought she checked herself in for safety. I really hope she gets better and really feels better after everything passes. Ugh. I feel horrible for her :-(.
> Shes such a pretty, smart, amazing person! She can pull through all of this. I'm happy someone was able to get her to the hospital. So many of my brothers friends have accidentally died from overdosing but that's because nobody got to them on time. She definitely had some angels watching over her and im so thankful for that.
> AMY I LOVE AND MISS YOU SO MUCH! GET BETTER HUN! WE WANT/NEED U HERE WITH US! <3 YOUR IN MY HEART
> 
> Jess thank u again for finding this out for us. I feel helpless in this situation ATM because we cant physically do anything to help her feel better :-\. Id love to make it down south and have a big weekend gathering when Amys feeling better. You all are a huge part of my life now. Itd be awesome to all meet each other  (I know, I know, meeting may not be possible but itd certainly be nice!)  please update if u hear anything else. I wonder if we can write her or send cards or anything...She'd probably feel so good receiving cards or nice letters from all of us. U know?

I just saw that Amy posted a picture from her hospital room, so it looks like she was admitted. Her friend said that she took a bottle of Tylenol. I told Amy we were all so worried about her and to message me and let me know how she was.



Megamegan said:


> Guys, where does Amy live? And Kenna are you near Orlando at all? I am going to Florida this July to see my mom and sister and her family, and would be thrilled if the opportunity arose to meet in person some time :) They are in Seminole County, so anywhere within like an hour of there and I bet we could find a meeting place and have coffee or something, if anyone wanted to.
> 
> Mary I don't think I have O'd because if you remember my period was late this cycle, so I'm actually only on CD 12. Normally I O on CD 13, so I am expecting to feel O pains probably between today and Monday. I am not going to temp because I'm more relaxed not temping, and I know I ovulate, so yeah we are NTNP and I don't want to stress about it any more than that. I think this might work up until the one year mark for us because it will relieve stress and it will allow me to focus on my relationship, which I believe is headed in a good direction, and if a baby comes then we will be even that much happier. I need to chillax anyway because I don't want to be this kind of mother who is constantly worrying and stressing. And I'm back on Wellbutrin so if I get pregnant I can wean myself off but in the mean time it will help me out.

Amy lives is highlands ranch, which is just south of Denver. Can you take the Wellbutrin while pregnant? I have heard that sometimes it's better for mommy to be and baby, if mommy to be stays on antidepressants throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## Jrepp

As for me: went on a fishing expedition up in my vag today. There are a lot of stitches up on my cervix.... Weird. I could feel at least 3 different ones. My uterus is still really achy. I told hubby something feels off in there but I don't know what. I'll talk to the re about it on Monday. 

I am still on leave. It was extended until the 12th but I can get a return to work early if I want to and feel better. 

Yesterday was an interesting day! My hubby dilly dallied a bit, and then I dilly dallied a bit and when we pulled up to the bank there was a robbery in progress. You can read all about my blog. It was petty cool! To think if any one of our delays hadn't happened, we probably would have been in the bank during the robbery!


----------



## Wishing1010

I loved your blog entry! Some crazy turn of events you had there :) glad you got to safely be apart of the excitement! Lol :)

Hmm, I can't believe you have so many stitches up there still! I'm sorry you are still swollen! I bought some loose fitting yoga pants from Old navy to wear after my lap. I had the surgery on Wednesday and returned to work Monday. Bad idea!!! I ended up in the ER the following Wednesday and was not allowed back to work until another week had passed. And I barely had anything done, I can't even imagine how you are feeling. Your uterus is probably crazy sore because of the septum, makes me shiver when I think of the pain you have had to endure. Wish you were feeling normal again! :hugs:

That's great news about Amy!!!! Keep us updated! 

Megan, I live about 2.5 hours north of Orlando but would definitely try to work things out with you! 

Really rainy day here today. Took my dog to the vet, went grocery shopping and now am back home in Pj's watching tv with DH. We had to flea bomb our house and then clean all of that up (not much fun!) and hope the dog and cats will stop itching! We have tried everything! Jess, I was up early because my sinuses were acting up and then my head felt like it was going to explode. Feeling much better now though.


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies, how are you doing? I still chart stalk you every day but see you haven't posted in a while! Your bd schedule looks great, FX for you!


----------



## MolGold

Jess, thanks for the reassuring news about Amy.. Hope you feel better yourself :)

Its great you guys are planning a meet up, Megan. I live so far out its not even a real possibility to think about it :D lol! 

AFM we are contemplating clomid cycle 1 vs. stress-free NTNP status. Its just my cycle 5 TTC, I don't know yet what I want. :|


----------



## Jrepp

Another Amy update..... While things didn't go well with Mike on Wednesday, they are at this point still together and trying to work on things as far as anyone knows. Her family is still trying to get all of the details about what happened. She is doing well though and admitted that what she did was "stupid". In Colorado there is usually a 72 hour psych hold, possibly longer depending on what medical treatment was needed at the time.

I sure hope Amy doesn't get mad about me checking in on her, and updating you guys. I would feel horrible!


----------



## Jrepp

MolGold said:


> Jess, thanks for the reassuring news about Amy.. Hope you feel better yourself :)
> 
> Its great you guys are planning a meet up, Megan. I live so far out its not even a real possibility to think about it :D lol!
> 
> AFM we are contemplating clomid cycle 1 vs. stress-free NTNP status. Its just my cycle 5 TTC, I don't know yet what I want. :|

Do you have any known issues with ttc?


----------



## MolGold

Jess, what you're doing is great - keeping us reassured.. I am sure Amy will appreciate how much concern you showed and that we all here care a lot about her!! :hugs:

As for infertility, its unexplained. I did have a loss at 7 weeks about 4+ yrs ago. And I have a BMI of 29 which isn't ideal. But all my tests seem normal and we time BD well and yet, BFN. :(


----------



## Jrepp

Have you had any testing done yet? I guess with unexplained infertility probably so lol. Have you had a lap/hysteroscopy to see if there was any abnormalities of your uterus. The reason I ask is because my uterus looked completely normal in ultrasounds and whatnot (aside from being in the wrong position), but when they got in there things were not ok. 

I would say do what is best for you. Do you think the clomid would help?


----------



## Jrepp

Megan.....look at your wedding dress and then look at mine.......or just look at mine because you know what yours looked like. My mom made my dress using that same one!


----------



## Megamegan

It is similar- I'm so confused, your mom had the dress I had, but made a different dress from it? The top looks pretty much the same...how funny!


----------



## Jrepp

No, I tried that same dress on at David's bridal, and I loved it, but I wanted my mom to make my wedding dress (she wanted to as well). So we took a ton of pictures of the dress and she made a patten and made the dress. Of course there were a few modifications because I didn't like the boning going through the top, and different lace appliqués, but it's pretty similar


----------



## confuzion

Lol all this talk of wedding dresses got me thinking about my dress. I should probably sell it or something. Just sitting there taking up closet space :wacko:.

I got mine at David's bridal too. Oleg Cassini cwg324. 

https://wedding-pictures-02.onewed.com/6821/s10_cwg324__detail.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

That's really pretty! I'll upload a pic of mine in a bit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Man you guys are up so early!!
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Stopped taking opk i think i missed my surge :(
> Anyways, temps looking good so far i think i o'ed already what do you think? Appreciate your responses...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> It's hard to say because there are some missing temps. But it looks good. You are only 2 days into what they say is your fertile period, so you may not have missed it. Have you had any other o symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS Mrsstrezy and Kiwiberry! Happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> I have to give an extra special congrats to Jenna, SO EXCITED for you after such a long wait!! I know this must be surreal for you! I hope everything continues to go perfectly :)
> 
> So, thank you girls for getting in touch with Amy's friend. I'm sad to hear she is in the hospital again, but I'm also glad she's okay, and hopefully on the road to feeling much better. It is so hard to know a friend is going through this and there's nothing we can do in person to help :( Amy we will be so happy when you're feeling better and come back to talk to us!! <3
> 
> Mary, I'm sorry to hear all this about your brother and Aiden's dad. I hope your brother does fully recover after the meds are finished. I think suing the hospital is a good idea. As much as it sucks to go through the legal stuff, he might get a nice settlement that will at least pay those medical bills and help with the loss of a paycheck. Best of luck to him and your mom and his gf. And for Aiden- momma knows best. You will make the right choice for him. Moving would probably be a great idea. That way, you can get away from his dad's mom, and if he wants to see Aiden when he gets out of prison, then he will have to make it a special trip. He's doing this to himself and you're right, Aiden doesn't deserve to get the negative repercussions of his dad's actions. Even if his dad has good intentions, he is not being a good role model for Aiden and clearly it is affecting him... while at home, Aiden does have two good role models as parents and he will be happier just having a good routine and clear expectations. It will all work out somehow. Make sure if you move, if there are any kind of requirements for how long you have to be a resident or work at a certain job before they would cover IVF. Like even if it's not long at the job, it's still possible you'd have to be a resident for a year or something... who knows. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> I randomly had EWCM today, so weird, I think I'm still like 3-4 days away from ovulation but who knows. I haven't been temping and it's keeping my stress at bay. I'm also SO insanely busy with work (hence not writing til after midnight) so I have no time to think about this stuff. It's nice to be taking a break. DH and I did NOT get to have our counseling sesh today bc it turns out I had a rehearsal scheduled at the same time as the appt- oops, my bad. But, we did make some progress with the one hour we had together at the end of the day. I'm trying to teach him how I like to be loved, especially in regards to the type of physical affection I respond positively to. Men can be so darn clueless and it's not his fault, but I want to have that intimacy with him... I have been missing it for years, sadly. I think it will majorly help us. So yeah! That's my happy news for the day. Have a great weekend everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mega, and my guess is u already oed unless ur temp is still down because I either am 3dpo with a broken thermometer or flat temps (getting a new thermometer today) or im O'ing today. I swear I feel like I already oed because my nips tell me so haha. Who knows, maybe I'm really not Oing until today. I haven't really been paying attention and I'm usually SO consistent with taking my temp but this cycle not so much. Either way, if we haven't O'ed, it should be in the next day or two at the latest. Are u NTNP this cycle or are u full on taking a break?
> 
> And ur right about aidens dad, everything u just said to me, I said to dh and my mom yest while I was bitchin about it. I know Aiden will be ok. And I completely agree about the structure...thats one thing his dad and grandmother dont seem to to understand. He's not a baby anymore and is in kindergarten, he needs a daily, steady routine! They just think about themselves. I feel like this is going to be very relaxing for me...i feel horrible saying that but after a long day of thinking yest, that's how I feel. He could have easily not driven so he'd be out here for Aidem but he still drove knowing he was on probation driving without a license (hes on probation and just did 6 months in the county jail for the same thing!!) Soo frustrating.
> 
> As for the insurance, we actually dont even need to be residents of Massachusetts  its strictly through employment benefits so we'd have to wait the 90 days or so and we could still even live in NH. We may check out the towns right near the border. We haven't fully decided yet but moving is def a possibility now. We could stay right where we are but that'd just be a long ride to and from work for dh every day and with our car, his whole paycheck would probably go into gas lol. Our suv is the biggest gas hog EVERR! we'll figure it all out when the time comes I guess . Its weird having so many options...im used to feeling like I have to stick around for Aidens dad but I thought about it and HE moved away from Aiden to Florida for a year about 3yrs ago so why the heck does he think we shouldn't be able to do the same?! U know? If I have to worry about his dad just up and leaving him, his dad can deal with us leaving as well. Its the same dang difference!!! Anyways...lol had to get my a.m venting out Click to expand...
> 
> I think I missed something. What is the talk about moving?
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Jess, thank u for updating about Amy. I cant believe all this happened. I really thought she checked herself in for safety. I really hope she gets better and really feels better after everything passes. Ugh. I feel horrible for her :-(.
> Shes such a pretty, smart, amazing person! She can pull through all of this. I'm happy someone was able to get her to the hospital. So many of my brothers friends have accidentally died from overdosing but that's because nobody got to them on time. She definitely had some angels watching over her and im so thankful for that.
> AMY I LOVE AND MISS YOU SO MUCH! GET BETTER HUN! WE WANT/NEED U HERE WITH US! <3 YOUR IN MY HEART
> 
> Jess thank u again for finding this out for us. I feel helpless in this situation ATM because we cant physically do anything to help her feel better :-\. Id love to make it down south and have a big weekend gathering when Amys feeling better. You all are a huge part of my life now. Itd be awesome to all meet each other  (I know, I know, meeting may not be possible but itd certainly be nice!)  please update if u hear anything else. I wonder if we can write her or send cards or anything...She'd probably feel so good receiving cards or nice letters from all of us. U know?Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw that Amy posted a picture from her hospital room, so it looks like she was admitted. Her friend said that she took a bottle of Tylenol. I told Amy we were all so worried about her and to message me and let me know how she was.
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Guys, where does Amy live? And Kenna are you near Orlando at all? I am going to Florida this July to see my mom and sister and her family, and would be thrilled if the opportunity arose to meet in person some time :) They are in Seminole County, so anywhere within like an hour of there and I bet we could find a meeting place and have coffee or something, if anyone wanted to.
> 
> Mary I don't think I have O'd because if you remember my period was late this cycle, so I'm actually only on CD 12. Normally I O on CD 13, so I am expecting to feel O pains probably between today and Monday. I am not going to temp because I'm more relaxed not temping, and I know I ovulate, so yeah we are NTNP and I don't want to stress about it any more than that. I think this might work up until the one year mark for us because it will relieve stress and it will allow me to focus on my relationship, which I believe is headed in a good direction, and if a baby comes then we will be even that much happier. I need to chillax anyway because I don't want to be this kind of mother who is constantly worrying and stressing. And I'm back on Wellbutrin so if I get pregnant I can wean myself off but in the mean time it will help me out.Click to expand...
> 
> Amy lives is highlands ranch, which is just south of Denver. Can you take the Wellbutrin while pregnant? I have heard that sometimes it's better for mommy to be and baby, if mommy to be stays on antidepressants throughout the pregnancy.Click to expand...

jrepp, its def true about the antidepressant. I had to stay on mine my whole pregnancy. They said it would've put the baby at risk if I stopped because of random anxiety attacks. 

And as for moving, I'm thinking about maybe moving to Massachusetts (the state right below me) because they are legally required to cover 100% of fertility treatments with their employees benefits and that include ivf  so if the enzymes and repeat hsg dont help, we have the choice to move down there without me feeling bad like I usually do. 

Please tell Amy I said I love her and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## confuzion

Beautiful dress Jess. Your mom is talented!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I knew u got AF late but for some reason I thought u still got AF before me/ same time because my cycle was longer too. It was nice having our cycles the same before lol. And I thought u were NTNP for now but wasn't positive. Dh and I are doing the same for the next few months and yeah my tube is what originally made us come to that decision but we needed a break any how and I think it'll be good for all of us ladies and our dh's . Maybe many of u will get a nice surprise without even trying!  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> As for me: went on a fishing expedition up in my vag today. There are a lot of stitches up on my cervix.... Weird. I could feel at least 3 different ones. My uterus is still really achy. I told hubby something feels off in there but I don't know what. I'll talk to the re about it on Monday.
> 
> I am still on leave. It was extended until the 12th but I can get a return to work early if I want to and feel better.
> 
> Yesterday was an interesting day! My hubby dilly dallied a bit, and then I dilly dallied a bit and when we pulled up to the bank there was a robbery in progress. You can read all about my blog. It was petty cool! To think if any one of our delays hadn't happened, we probably would have been in the bank during the robbery!

omgosh jess this is crazy! Thank god u were delayed!!!! Pheww! Ill have to read ur blog 

And I love how u called it a "fishing exposition" in ur vag haha gave me a nice laugh. But at the same time it makes me squirm thinking about it the stitches just because they can be so uncomfortable! I hope everything's ok in there! Hopefully its just a normal part of the healing process. FX that's the case! I'm also happy u still are on work leave. It really can take a toll on ur body having incisions on ur belly. I never realized how much I depended on my stomach muscles until then. Mine was like a huge C-section opening plus the two side incisions like u have but even with the side ones, it def can take some time to heal and its good ur doc understands that and extended your work leave . I do hope u feel better soon tho!!


----------



## MD2004

Please add me! We test May 11th! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MD2004 said:


> Please add me! We test May 11th! :dust:

good luck!!


----------



## Megamegan

Jrepp said:


> No, I tried that same dress on at David's bridal, and I loved it, but I wanted my mom to make my wedding dress (she wanted to as well). So we took a ton of pictures of the dress and she made a patten and made the dress. Of course there were a few modifications because I didn't like the boning going through the top, and different lace appliqués, but it's pretty similar

Oh! Lol. That's so awesome that she made your dress! It looks awesome! I loved the boning in the top, that and the back were my favorite features of the dress. I also got that dress when it was the last one in the store and I got a sweet deal on it. haha.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I got my new thermometer today so ill see tomorrow if I just have flat temps or if my thermometer was just starting to mess up. I'm already almost certain FF will have my O date wrong but I'm going to wait until the end of this cycle to override it making it so I have a 13 day LP. I'm almost positive I'm 2-3dpo. Even tho I'm not really even paying attention to O, I like to still come on here and get kind of excited about it lol. I prob sound weird but it helps me deal with this all . Who knows maybe in wrong and ill get a super big spike tomorrow. I'm going to try and BD tonight. I'm sooo stressed and need to! Plus I like knowing there's a small possibility . Good luck ladies!

Oh and btw, I LOVE ur dresses  they're beautiful. My fiance and I aren't actually even married yet...i told u guys a LONG time ago but I still call him my hubby because he will be, we're just waiting for a good time to plan a wedding. There's alot of diff things going on with all my family and friends and we have alot going on so we may go to the town hall soon but we plan to have the actual ceremony & reception in a year or two when things aren't so crazy. I want my mom to be apart of the planning and she has WAY too much going on :-\ but we're okay with that. We know we will still be together & happy by then and there's no big rush  Ive never met anyone like him. Anyways...lol...i realized today that I have horrible constant post nasal drips and I constantly have to clear my throat but more so at night and I feel like I keep poor dh up and it keeps me up and aiden up. Ive had it on and off almost as long as I can remember but it always went away and now it hasn't in months so I did research today and I'm almost positive that's what it is. If any of u suffer from this and have suggestions, please share! This drives me nuts! And even when I take mucus relief for 6 days before O it doesn't help! Its so irritating and I will try pretty much anything to make it at least better! Ugh.

Other then that, things are pretty good today. Dh and I are just relaxing, it feels good


----------



## Megamegan

And, as for staying on the antidepressants during pregnancy, I'm not sure. I know it is low/unknown risk but I also did see a couple studies where the baby had some kind of defect... it was a long time ago that I read the study so I don't remember. But I don't know. I will cross that bridge when I get there. I don't have many actual anxiety attacks, but I have pretty persistent anxiety, including heart palpitations and just that sinking feeling in your chest, every single day. I develop fears and concerns and things that bother me, and I get very upset when things don't go as expected or if something changes (can be very minor like if my lunch order is messed up or if a car does something stupid on the road, it will make me extremely irritable or sometimes ruin my entire day). I hate it. I hate being like that. I'm fearful of the tiniest things and my anxiety can be debilitating when it forces me to stay safely in my bed instead of going out and enjoying small risks in life (such as driving somewhere, being on my feet for more than an hour somewhere, anything that will make me uncomfortable, because it feels like I'm losing control and my world is caving in on me). Anyway. This causes major issues in my relationship because I'm with a spontaneous risk taker. What was I thinking? Lol! I probably was thinking it would be good for me, subconsciously. 

Off to dinner with DH and our friends who have a one year old. Ciao, baby-makers.


----------



## Jrepp

Pretty sure I o'd right in the middle of the razor aisle at Target. Hurt so badly that I had to sit down. At home now with a heating pad. Have fun at dinner!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> And, as for staying on the antidepressants during pregnancy, I'm not sure. I know it is low/unknown risk but I also did see a couple studies where the baby had some kind of defect... it was a long time ago that I read the study so I don't remember. But I don't know. I will cross that bridge when I get there. I don't have many actual anxiety attacks, but I have pretty persistent anxiety, including heart palpitations and just that sinking feeling in your chest, every single day. I develop fears and concerns and things that bother me, and I get very upset when things don't go as expected or if something changes (can be very minor like if my lunch order is messed up or if a car does something stupid on the road, it will make me extremely irritable or sometimes ruin my entire day). I hate it. I hate being like that. I'm fearful of the tiniest things and my anxiety can be debilitating when it forces me to stay safely in my bed instead of going out and enjoying small risks in life (such as driving somewhere, being on my feet for more than an hour somewhere, anything that will make me uncomfortable, because it feels like I'm losing control and my world is caving in on me). Anyway. This causes major issues in my relationship because I'm with a spontaneous risk taker. What was I thinking? Lol! I probably was thinking it would be good for me, subconsciously.
> 
> Off to dinner with DH and our friends who have a one year old. Ciao, baby-makers.

your anxiety is almost EXACTLY like mine. Sometimes I go into an anxiety attach because I feel like I can't breath from that elephant sitting on ur chest feeling I get. I get the heart palpitations and short breath and all that on a daily basis. It stinks but its gotten better since I was younger. We are very much alike Megan.
And I hope ur dinner plans go good!!!


Jrepp, I had that same feeling walking into rite aid today. Idk tho because I really think I already oed. Maybe it was gas but it was def a sharp pain where my left ovary is and I'm having alot of CM but its also creamy like it gets after O. I guess only AF will truly tell this cycle with my wacky temp job for the first half of my cycle lol. O well . I still can't believe u were almost apart of a robbery!!! That's so insane!!


----------



## Jrepp

I wouldn't have thought anything of it, except if you take the bleeding I had post op, and count that as CD 1 when it got really really heavy, I am about CD 20 which is right on time. Who knows! I threw temping out the window until I am off the pill. Perhaps I should restart tomorrow since it will be pill pack day 1


----------



## SweetMelodies

Wishing1010 said:


> SweetMelodies, how are you doing? I still chart stalk you every day but see you haven't posted in a while! Your bd schedule looks great, FX for you!

I'm on here everyday reading about what is going on with everyone, I just really haven't had too much to post about. I've been trying to relax a bit this cycle, temping but not really charting other symptoms. I also think thats another reason I'm posting less. Not really focusing on myself just following what is happening with everyone else. Even if I'm not posting a lot I just want to let you all know that you are in my thoughts daily, and if you ever want to talk to me you can post and I'll see it lol.

Well I did find out one thing recently it looks like if I get pregnant this year ill be drinking virgin margaritas in Mexico in November!(and if I'm not pregnant well then lets make them doubles lol) My Dh's parents told us they are taking us for 2 weeks! I'm really excited about that. Something nice to occupy my mind aswell.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SweetMelodies said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> SweetMelodies, how are you doing? I still chart stalk you every day but see you haven't posted in a while! Your bd schedule looks great, FX for you!
> 
> I'm on here everyday reading about what is going on with everyone, I just really haven't had too much to post about. I've been trying to relax a bit this cycle, temping but not really charting other symptoms. I also think thats another reason I'm posting less. Not really focusing on myself just following what is happening with everyone else. Even if I'm not posting a lot I just want to let you all know that you are in my thoughts daily, and if you ever want to talk to me you can post and I'll see it lol.
> 
> Well I did find out one thing recently it looks like if I get pregnant this year ill be drinking virgin margaritas in Mexico in November!(and if I'm not pregnant well then lets make them doubles lol) My Dh's parents told us they are taking us for 2 weeks! I'm really excited about that. Something nice to occupy my mind aswell.Click to expand...

that's so exciting about Mexico! Lucky!!  And I'm doing the same thing this cycle...temping but nothing else really. I like chatting so I still have to talk about it tho lol. I cant help it . Its good to know ur still secretly here with is tho! I've been wondering about u . 

And jrepp, I've been like that too..
ill just randomly say "hmm maybe I'm oing today" as we're out doing stuff because of things I feel that I cant help but notice. If it weren't for O pains, id really have no clue what's going on with my body right now lol. And I think itd be good for u to start temping again soon anyways. If u temp for at least 1-2 cycles before you start trying again, it'll help u re-catch up on ur cycles and O date and then u wont have to play the guessing game (incase ur cycle changes a little bit). I'm very excited for u to start trying again. I know ull be making an announcement shortly after . Ive had a good feeling about u since I first met u on here. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well I got to BD tonight, well I should say just had fun  lol. I'm surprised FF hasn't given me CH's yet because I usually have a small/slow rise any how and SO FAR it looks like a small temp shift to me but it may just need a day to interpret it. It did last cycle as well. Hopefully my new thermometer will give me a higher temp tomorrow  idk why I keep going on about O today...i honestly dont care right now because I know my odds and that's ok with me right now but its bugging me for some reason that FF hasn't said I oed lol. I guess I very well could be wrong since I haven't been paying much attention to everything else. I'm just so used to being right about my o date even before seeing a temp shift first so it feels weird lol. I think I'm just bored and need something to write about other then my issues! I need to be able to start writing happier posts again!!! Well I'm going to bed. Good night ladies! <3
:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Message from Amy:

"Hey girl, I know my brother's fiancée let ya know..I was stupid and yeah took a bunch of Tylenol then went to sleep..then took more when I woke up :/ still at Swedish, but liver is ok and Tylenol levels came back down, so just being monitored until they get a bed open at a psych place..sucks but..can't really do anything now &#55357;&#56862; mike came today and says he will visit while I'm there. Please tell the girls and that I'm ok, I'll be back on as soon as possible! &#10084; &#10084;"


----------



## Jennuuh

Thanks for keeping us up to date about Amy!

I must of missed the dress pictures, but I bet they were beautiful like everyone said they were!!


----------



## ab75

Hope Amy feels better soon xx


----------



## mdscpa

We're here for you Amy. Get well soon!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

After entering today's temp i finally saw CH's however its not a solid lines maybe because i'm missing few temps earlier in my cycle. Anyways, i'm satisfied with it. Hopefully temps stay elevated. FX

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I think it's because of the open circle 2 dpo. If it was solid I bet you would have a solid crosshair. Good luck!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I think it's because of the open circle 2 dpo. If it was solid I bet you would have a solid crosshair. Good luck!

I tried changing the time when i actually took my temp and it became a dark circle. However it didn't make any changes with the CH. So my guess is the few missing temps before. I did use ovufriend charting though gave me the same date of ovulation but a solid line of CHs. Hopefully FF will make it solid after entering future temps.


https://ovufriend.com/graph/4b6151214978d57285f519269fdc55c3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well i found out that my old thermometer IS suddenly stuck on 97.69-97.72 and that's pretty much it. I took my temp with my new one first this a.m and it was 97.85 and then without moving or anything i took my temp with my old one and it said 97.69 of course. I decided id at least discard CD13 temp because i under slept a little plus my thermometer was already stuck by that time I'm thinking...anyways, FF gave me CH's because of me discarding that temp but its exactly where i would have put the c/h's if i could have guessed. At least i bd'ed that night so i have some shot  
Do that puts me at 4dpo . I may still have to change it when AF shows because of that thermometer but we'll see when that time comes if my LP shows as longer than usual...ill know a 16 day LP isn't right lol. 

I have been having those post nasal drips forever and now this a.m i have a cold, sore throat. Ugh. It looks like I got my first real cold of the year. I wonder if its because i stopped taking my prenatals. I ran out of them so i just haven't been taking them most of this cycle and i hadn't been sick once while taking them. I'm going to buy a new bottle ASAP! My throats driving me nuts! I'm going to curl up with a box of tissues and some cold medicine and just relax today before the week starts...i need it! 

good luck to anyone waiting to test! Baby dust to all!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> After entering today's temp i finally saw CH's however its not a solid lines maybe because i'm missing few temps earlier in my cycle. Anyways, i'm satisfied with it. Hopefully temps stay elevated. FX
> 
> :dust:

it still looks like they put ur O date exactly where I would have put it. They may try switching it up on u tomorrow making u 3dpo again tomorrow (I know that sucks) but u could still really be 4dpo still. I'm pretty certain they will switch it on u and the line are dotted because FF is still thinking and trying to analyze it for u. After one more temp it'll give u new c/h's with a solid line. FF and other charting apps aren't always spot on but once u know how long ur usual LP is, u can use that to help u pin point ur usual O day. Hopefully ull get ur bfp before a bunch of temping cycles but just incase, ur LP length is a good tool to help for future cycles. Good luck hun! It looks like we are both 3dpo (or abouts 3dpo) today  
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well i found out that my old thermometer IS suddenly stuck on 97.69-97.72 and that's pretty much it. I took my temp with my new one first this a.m and it was 97.85 and then without moving or anything i took my temp with my old one and it said 97.69 of course. I decided id at least discard CD13 temp because i under slept a little plus my thermometer was already stuck by that time I'm thinking...anyways, FF gave me CH's because of me discarding that temp but its exactly where i would have put the c/h's if i could have guessed. At least i bd'ed that night so i have some shot
> Do that puts me at 4dpo . I may still have to change it when AF shows because of that thermometer but we'll see when that time comes if my LP shows as longer than usual...ill know a 16 day LP isn't right lol.
> 
> I have been having those post nasal drips forever and now this a.m i have a cold, sore throat. Ugh. It looks like I got my first real cold of the year. I wonder if its because i stopped taking my prenatals. I ran out of them so i just haven't been taking them most of this cycle and i hadn't been sick once while taking them. I'm going to buy a new bottle ASAP! My throats driving me nuts! I'm going to curl up with a box of tissues and some cold medicine and just relax today before the week starts...i need it!
> 
> good luck to anyone waiting to test! Baby dust to all!

At least you got a new one early on. Guess we're on the same race this cycle have no idea yet how long my LP would be since this is my first temping. I read in various forums that average LP could be from 12-16 days. So i'm putting myself to 16days before i start testing.. Now all i have to do is wait if i'm one of the lucky girls who will have an implantation dip then another rise on temps. Charting is so exciting i think :)

Baby :dust: everyone.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well i found out that my old thermometer IS suddenly stuck on 97.69-97.72 and that's pretty much it. I took my temp with my new one first this a.m and it was 97.85 and then without moving or anything i took my temp with my old one and it said 97.69 of course. I decided id at least discard CD13 temp because i under slept a little plus my thermometer was already stuck by that time I'm thinking...anyways, FF gave me CH's because of me discarding that temp but its exactly where i would have put the c/h's if i could have guessed. At least i bd'ed that night so i have some shot
> Do that puts me at 4dpo . I may still have to change it when AF shows because of that thermometer but we'll see when that time comes if my LP shows as longer than usual...ill know a 16 day LP isn't right lol.
> 
> I have been having those post nasal drips forever and now this a.m i have a cold, sore throat. Ugh. It looks like I got my first real cold of the year. I wonder if its because i stopped taking my prenatals. I ran out of them so i just haven't been taking them most of this cycle and i hadn't been sick once while taking them. I'm going to buy a new bottle ASAP! My throats driving me nuts! I'm going to curl up with a box of tissues and some cold medicine and just relax today before the week starts...i need it!
> 
> good luck to anyone waiting to test! Baby dust to all!
> 
> At least you got a new one early on. Guess we're on the same race this cycle have no idea yet how long my LP would be since this is my first temping. I read in various forums that average LP could be from 12-16 days. So i'm putting myself to 16days before i start testing.. Now all i have to do is wait if i'm one of the lucky girls who will have an implantation dip then another rise on temps. Charting is so exciting i think :)
> 
> Baby :dust: everyone.Click to expand...

that's the perfect way to think of ur LP ur first cycle charting so u dont get ur hopes up until u know how long ur LP should be. I'm very happy u like charting and aren't regretting listening to me about doing it lol. I love temping too. Even tho I'm barely even trying right now, I just cant give up temping lol. I just love being able to see what my bodies doing


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time


----------



## Wishing1010

Glad you got a new thermometer!!!!! And crazy that both you and Jess were feeling O pains yesterday! :) I forgot to temp this morning but it's all good. It's not like we have BD recently lol. Glad you got some fun in last night! DH has asthma and it was acting up really bad last night. He was still willing to do it but I didn't want him losing all of his breath! 

We have a festival in our area today, so we are heading up there in a few hours. And then, DH brother is staying in a nearby motel, and we bought him a lot of groceries to try to tide him over. His brother went to jail for being a meth dealer, got out in October, and then went back in for a month for failure to pay some of his fines. He also got a girl pregnant 6 weeks after he got out and now they are expecting a little girl. Anyhow, DH wants to help him get back on his feet but he is broke. We paid $300 for a hotel and $150 in groceries. I feel like we spent too much but DH really wanted to help so I helped as well. Anyhow, we are going to take the groceries up there after the festival.

I bought some cute stuff at hobby lobby and Joann's fabrics last night. I'll post a pic later :)

FX for all of you ladies, have a wonderful Sunday!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Glad you got a new thermometer!!!!! And crazy that both you and Jess were feeling O pains yesterday! :) I forgot to temp this morning but it's all good. It's not like we have BD recently lol. Glad you got some fun in last night! DH has asthma and it was acting up really bad last night. He was still willing to do it but I didn't want him losing all of his breath!
> 
> We have a festival in our area today, so we are heading up there in a few hours. And then, DH brother is staying in a nearby motel, and we bought him a lot of groceries to try to tide him over. His brother went to jail for being a meth dealer, got out in October, and then went back in for a month for failure to pay some of his fines. He also got a girl pregnant 6 weeks after he got out and now they are expecting a little girl. Anyhow, DH wants to help him get back on his feet but he is broke. We paid $300 for a hotel and $150 in groceries. I feel like we spent too much but DH really wanted to help so I helped as well. Anyhow, we are going to take the groceries up there after the festival.
> 
> I bought some cute stuff at hobby lobby and Joann's fabrics last night. I'll post a pic later :)
> 
> FX for all of you ladies, have a wonderful Sunday!!

this was very nice of u . I do stuff like this for my brother. (the one that's sick right now). He went to jail 4yrs ago for heroin sales but is now clean and everything. Anyways, when he first got out I helped him and even recently I helped them buy a trailer because they were about to he homeless with 4 kids physically living with them and 2 others that visit on wkends. As long as he uses the help wisely, he got very lucky and was basically handed a fresh start. My brother thanked me for the fresh start I helped him with and he obv really wanted help because it all worked . Anyways, got off track...i hope dhs brother can get on the right path and then you won't even care about the money you spent to help him when you see him do something good with his life . I'm a recovering addict (ugh!) and u def need to want help to be helped. Its sad how big of an epidemic it is. Drugs are everywhere these days, more so than when my brothers were younger. And NH was named one of the highest rate for drug use...its sickening considering NH is the smallest state in the US yet we have the highest drug rate! (theres 1 or 2 other tiny states that I always forget about when I say NH is the smallest state in the US lol) That's why you ladies are my only friends lol. It seems like drugs are everywhere and being a recovering addict, its best to completely just stay away! I'm so thankful everyday that I made it through that battle. I got wayyy off track here. It was just touching to hear u did that for ur brother in law because I needed the same thing, people who would help me and believe in me... Just the support alone worked wonders for me . I wish dhs brother the best of luck cleaning up his life, I really do.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time

Thank you so much for the info. I tried tweaking my chart by putting a "FAKE" ferning result on May 1 since that was the day i forgot to take a saliva test suddenly FF gave me the solid lines. Attached is a photo of my May 2 ferning. i'm gonna have to remove it again though maybe after temping tom to see what will happen. But at least now i know what's causing the broken lines.
 



Attached Files:







fern.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time
> 
> Thank you so much for the info. I tried tweaking my chart by putting a "FAKE" ferning result on May 1 since that was the day i forgot to take a saliva test suddenly FF gave me the solid lines. Attached is a photo of my May 2 ferning. i'm gonna have to remove it again though maybe after temping tom to see what will happen. But at least now i know what's causing the broken lines.Click to expand...

with u changing the ferning test date, it just gave FF a reason to believe its right. The reason you had those lines is because FF needed another temp or two before it could really be certain of the day because it didn't have enough other signs to go by as well but that ferning test gave it a sign it was looking for to go along w temps. It happens to me all the time. It actually just happened to me. Yest I had no CH's and now today, I have CH's 4dpo instead of the normal 3dpo CH's. I bet it'll all make a lot more sense to u tomorrow when u see tomorrows temp . u prob did O when it says but the dotted lines were there because there's a chance FF will change its mind. If the ferning test was from the day u marked down, then now FF has a reason to be sure rather then having to wait for another temp. U get what I mean? Soon enough ull be a charting pro . (well really, lets hope u don't need to chart for long!)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time
> 
> Thank you so much for the info. I tried tweaking my chart by putting a "FAKE" ferning result on May 1 since that was the day i forgot to take a saliva test suddenly FF gave me the solid lines. Attached is a photo of my May 2 ferning. i'm gonna have to remove it again though maybe after temping tom to see what will happen. But at least now i know what's causing the broken lines.Click to expand...
> 
> with u changing the ferning test date, it just gave FF a reason to believe its right. The reason you had those lines is because FF needed another temp or two before it could really be certain of the day. It happens to me all the time. It actually just happened to me. Yest I had no CH's and now today, I have CH's 4dpo instead of the normal 3dpo CH's. I bet it'll all make a lot more sense to u tomorrow when u see tomorrows temp . u prob did O when it says but the dotted lines were there because there's a chance FF will change its mind. If the ferning test was from the day u marked down, then now FF has a reason to be sure rather then having to wait for another temp. U get what I mean? Soon enough ull be a charting pro . (well really, lets hope u don't need to chart for long!)Click to expand...

Yeah, either that or the no entry on the calculated O date making it hard for FF. I'm not planning to put it there permanently i'm gonna remove it and won't assume of any result it's like i'm lying to myself by putting it there. i also read that having dotted lines doesn't mean your chart is not reliable enough so whether it's a solid or not it doesn't matter.... As long as temps stays elevated than the coverline i'll feel better. What's odd is that i wanted to know my LP which means i wanted to see AF to confirm how long it is, coz if i got bfp definitely im not gonna know my LP this cycle. hahhahahahha.. Maybe this temping thing is making me crazy or just getting my mind off TTC and just give me more knowledge about how my body works.


----------



## MarieMo7

Jrepp - thanks for keeping us updated on Amy. She's got me worried, poor girl.

SweetMelodies- jealous about 2 weeks in Mexico... *sigh*

Wishing - good karma is coming your way. You are good people!


----------



## Megamegan

mdscpa- I was like you when I first started charting temps. It's so fun to see what your body is doing and fascinating that it works that way (when everything's working). 

Mary- You crack me up, all this talk about O :) Glad you got that new BBT, that's one annoying thing about temping because you never know when your BBT is messing up on you. 

Kenna- I too am helping someone who's staying in a hotel right now. She's a new girl at work and I'm her sponsor to help her get settled in, and since new people arrive straight from Basic Training and have no car or place to live, the sponsor really has to take care of them for the first week or so. It's exhausting but I'm happy to help. It just makes me super busy! Lol.


----------



## Megamegan

MarieMo7 said:


> Jrepp - thanks for keeping us updated on Amy. She's got me worried, poor girl.
> 
> Megan - jealous about 2 weeks in Mexico... *sigh*
> 
> Wishing - good karma is coming your way. You are good people!

lol, do you know something I don't know? I'll take 2 weeks in Mexico! But, I'm not going to Mexico, haha. I don't recall reading who is... 

I didn't finish my last post... I was gonna say, I took my temp this morning and it's still in my pre-O temp range, plus I peed on an OPK and it's almost positive so I expect I'll O tonight or tomorrow. This way I'll at least know when to expect my period. :coffee:


----------



## MarieMo7

Megamegan said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp - thanks for keeping us updated on Amy. She's got me worried, poor girl.
> 
> Megan - jealous about 2 weeks in Mexico... *sigh*
> 
> Wishing - good karma is coming your way. You are good people!
> 
> lol, do you know something I don't know? I'll take 2 weeks in Mexico! But, I'm not going to Mexico, haha. I don't recall reading who is...
> 
> I didn't finish my last post... I was gonna say, I took my temp this morning and it's still in my pre-O temp range, plus I peed on an OPK and it's almost positive so I expect I'll O tonight or tomorrow. This way I'll at least know when to expect my period. :coffee:Click to expand...

LOL, woops! That was SweetMelodies...
Sorry, I totally read that and for some reason inserted your name in there. Well then...I guess we BOTH wish we were going to Mexico for two weeks ;)


----------



## Megamegan

MarieMo7 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp - thanks for keeping us updated on Amy. She's got me worried, poor girl.
> 
> Megan - jealous about 2 weeks in Mexico... *sigh*
> 
> Wishing - good karma is coming your way. You are good people!
> 
> lol, do you know something I don't know? I'll take 2 weeks in Mexico! But, I'm not going to Mexico, haha. I don't recall reading who is...
> 
> I didn't finish my last post... I was gonna say, I took my temp this morning and it's still in my pre-O temp range, plus I peed on an OPK and it's almost positive so I expect I'll O tonight or tomorrow. This way I'll at least know when to expect my period. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, woops! That was SweetMelodies...
> Sorry, I totally read that and for some reason inserted your name in there. Well then...I guess we BOTH wish we were going to Mexico for two weeks ;)Click to expand...


OH I remember now, her in-laws are taking her! You're so lucky, girl! Haha. That sounds awesome.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I think ur right about o tonight. It looks like u are prob getting ur O dip  I hope u get a nice out of the blue surprise


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time
> 
> Thank you so much for the info. I tried tweaking my chart by putting a "FAKE" ferning result on May 1 since that was the day i forgot to take a saliva test suddenly FF gave me the solid lines. Attached is a photo of my May 2 ferning. i'm gonna have to remove it again though maybe after temping tom to see what will happen. But at least now i know what's causing the broken lines.Click to expand...
> 
> with u changing the ferning test date, it just gave FF a reason to believe its right. The reason you had those lines is because FF needed another temp or two before it could really be certain of the day. It happens to me all the time. It actually just happened to me. Yest I had no CH's and now today, I have CH's 4dpo instead of the normal 3dpo CH's. I bet it'll all make a lot more sense to u tomorrow when u see tomorrows temp . u prob did O when it says but the dotted lines were there because there's a chance FF will change its mind. If the ferning test was from the day u marked down, then now FF has a reason to be sure rather then having to wait for another temp. U get what I mean? Soon enough ull be a charting pro . (well really, lets hope u don't need to chart for long!)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, either that or the no entry on the calculated O date making it hard for FF. I'm not planning to put it there permanently i'm gonna remove it and won't assume of any result it's like i'm lying to myself by putting it there. i also read that having dotted lines doesn't mean your chart is not reliable enough so whether it's a solid or not it doesn't matter.... As long as temps stays elevated than the coverline i'll feel better. What's odd is that i wanted to know my LP which means i wanted to see AF to confirm how long it is, coz if i got bfp definitely im not gonna know my LP this cycle. hahhahahahha.. Maybe this temping thing is making me crazy or just getting my mind off TTC and just give me more knowledge about how my body works.Click to expand...

lol I felt the same way when I first started temping (about it makng me crazy) but its just cuz u get excited when u first truly learn what ur bodies doing . And yes it can be 100% fine with dotted lines...there's many things that can cause it but I'm saying in this particular case right now, its because FF is still thinking but yes other things can cause dotted line..EW or watery CM after O can cause the lines to be dotted and same also if u have a neg opm the day of O they'll be dotted because its just kinda to say "hey make sure all ur signs add up or BD for safety because there MAY still be a chance that ur fertile" lol FF likes to make sure ppl catch their fertile time if other signs make it think its potentially off. I don't even enter any cm besides creamy, dry, or stick after O if I get any. As I said, FF isn't always spot on but ive had dotted CH's and it was still correct. Tomorrow they may move and then become solid CH's. I was thinking maybe an open circle caused them for u earlier when u were asking but I realized my temps have some open circles right around O and they still gave me solid ones. What I learned with temping is to just bd and cover the basis JUST INCASE. Ive gotten CH's and had them taken away completely and moved to a way dif date, with lines dotted, or changed a day or two later. Lol it sounds a lil crazy but ull get the hang of it sooo quick. After all those changes happened to me, I like to be prepared lol. You know ur own body but I wanted to give u some charting tips. I had to research and research for all the stuff I learned and now I am more then happy to pass the knowledge along  lol. Good luck!

Oh and ur right, even tho temping is for ttc, it helped me get my mind off ttc a lil bit (yea we do kinda sound crazy lol) and I concentrated more on my body and food that I ate and all sorts of stuff like that. Its like we obsess over our temps instead of actual ttc lol


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Glad you got a new thermometer!!!!! And crazy that both you and Jess were feeling O pains yesterday! :) I forgot to temp this morning but it's all good. It's not like we have BD recently lol. Glad you got some fun in last night! DH has asthma and it was acting up really bad last night. He was still willing to do it but I didn't want him losing all of his breath!
> 
> We have a festival in our area today, so we are heading up there in a few hours. And then, DH brother is staying in a nearby motel, and we bought him a lot of groceries to try to tide him over. His brother went to jail for being a meth dealer, got out in October, and then went back in for a month for failure to pay some of his fines. He also got a girl pregnant 6 weeks after he got out and now they are expecting a little girl. Anyhow, DH wants to help him get back on his feet but he is broke. We paid $300 for a hotel and $150 in groceries. I feel like we spent too much but DH really wanted to help so I helped as well. Anyhow, we are going to take the groceries up there after the festival.
> 
> I bought some cute stuff at hobby lobby and Joann's fabrics last night. I'll post a pic later :)
> 
> FX for all of you ladies, have a wonderful Sunday!!

More proof that meth works wonders for fertility!! All joking aside, have fun at the festival today! It was very nice of you guys to help his brother out, and I sincerely hope he takes the help he was given.



Megamegan said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp - thanks for keeping us updated on Amy. She's got me worried, poor girl.
> 
> Megan - jealous about 2 weeks in Mexico... *sigh*
> 
> Wishing - good karma is coming your way. You are good people!
> 
> lol, do you know something I don't know? I'll take 2 weeks in Mexico! But, I'm not going to Mexico, haha. I don't recall reading who is...
> 
> I didn't finish my last post... I was gonna say, I took my temp this morning and it's still in my pre-O temp range, plus I peed on an OPK and it's almost positive so I expect I'll O tonight or tomorrow. This way I'll at least know when to expect my period. :coffee:Click to expand...

No problem. I have more news, and she told me to tell you guys hi and let you know what was going on.....so now I don't feel like a gossip.:blush:

Looks like we all o'd or are oing around the same time....took my temp for the first time in ages and it was 97.98. Definitely post o temps. Oh well. Period commencing in 23ish days.


----------



## Jrepp

I asked Amy if her and Mike were still together and what had happend at therapy. Here is here response:

"Thank you &#10084; right now yes, hopefully it stays that way..it was good, but we went to dinner afterwards to keep going over our stuff and he had told done friends and he was saying he would have to choose them or me really..so I was pretty upset &#55357;&#56862; he was really sweet and said he would tell them both sides but at that point I thought I made up my mind in just killing myself &#55357;&#56862; he is getting his own therapist now, though...still at Swedish waiting for a bed to open..but better than the psych ward I'm sure &#55357;&#56862; ugh. Waiting for my pain meds and then going to try to sleep. &#10084; love all of you girls please tell everyone hi for me."

I then gave her an update onto the going ons of all of you guys.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 - hmmmmmm..... i'll try to keep that in mind. and probably tell that to DH that FF might change it's mind and move the O date, that way he'll think of BD'ing more in the next couple of days just to cover our bases, lol. But that's gonna exhaust him, i think :-k

TTC and TWW give me stress, at least for now my thoughts are all about how long my LP is and keep me away wondering whether i'm gonna get :bfp: or not... I'm just disappointed not trying to chart when we started TTC'ing......


----------



## Jrepp

Hi Froggy!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 - hmmmmmm..... i'll try to keep that in mind. and probably tell that to DH that FF might change it's mind and move the O date, that way he'll think of BD'ing more in the next couple of days just to cover our bases, lol. But that's gonna exhaust him, i think :-k
> 
> TTC and TWW give me stress, at least for now my thoughts are all about how long my LP is and keep me away wondering whether i'm gonna get :bfp: or not... I'm just disappointed not trying to chart when we started TTC'ing......

again, I feel the same way. I always wish I started charting sooner as well but u'll be ok. The tww is most definitely stressful when ur really really hoping for that bfp! That's for sure! It stresses me out like crazy some cycles but at this point I'm pretty calm just waiting for it to happen. My dh gets tired out because we usually bd for 4-6 days straight and then every other day before and after O for a few days to cover all the basis. We are NTNP at the moment so we figure this would be the perfect time to just enjoy each other and bd when we want so we aren't overwhelmed when we start really trying again. I'm just waiting for 3-4 months on enzymes and a repeat hsg and hopefullyyyy we can start trying...fx! Anyways, hopefully u won't even have to worry about ur LP and will get ur bfp instead . So far it looks to me like u prob have a healthy LP based on what u told me about ur usual cycle length and stuff. It'll prob be between 12-14 days long but can be a little longer or shorter...better if its longer rather than shorter tho. I was a huge worry bug my first cycle charting thinkin id find something wrong but I was excited at the same time lol. Is that sorta how ur feeling?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, tell Amy I said hi and I love her!
That's sad about her and mike. At least they're still together for her sake atm but I just hope its the right thing for her. She means so much to all of us and so many others that I dont want to see her unhappy for her future, u know? 
Also please tell her I will try and get a new FB going I will find her and say hi  (there's lots of drama from my ex husband of whom I dont talk to on my old one..hes immature for a 26yr old so that's why I haven't used FB with any of u yet) I definitely want to make a new one for just u ladies and my family and close friends. I want to be able to show u ladies pics and FB is the only site I know how to upload them on from my phone :-\. 
Thanks again Jessica!!

Lots of love to Amy!! <3


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 - hmmmmmm..... i'll try to keep that in mind. and probably tell that to DH that FF might change it's mind and move the O date, that way he'll think of BD'ing more in the next couple of days just to cover our bases, lol. But that's gonna exhaust him, i think :-k
> 
> TTC and TWW give me stress, at least for now my thoughts are all about how long my LP is and keep me away wondering whether i'm gonna get :bfp: or not... I'm just disappointed not trying to chart when we started TTC'ing......
> 
> again, I feel the same way. I always wish I started charting sooner as well but u'll be ok. The tww is most definitely stressful when ur really really hoping for that bfp! That's for sure! It stresses me out like crazy some cycles but at this point I'm pretty calm just waiting for it to happen. My dh gets tired out because we usually bd for 4-6 days straight and then every other day before and after O for a few days to cover all the basis. We are NTNP at the moment so we figure this would be the perfect time to just enjoy each other and bd when we want so we aren't overwhelmed when we start really trying again. I'm just waiting for 3-4 months on enzymes and a repeat hsg and hopefullyyyy we can start trying...fx! Anyways, hopefully u won't even have to worry about ur LP and will get ur bfp instead . So far it looks to me like u prob have a healthy LP based on what u told me about ur usual cycle length and stuff. It'll prob be between 12-14 days long but can be a little longer or shorter...better if its longer rather than shorter tho. I was a huge worry bug my first cycle charting thinkin id find something wrong but I was excited at the same time lol. Is that sorta how ur feeling?Click to expand...


U got it right. I have lots of "what ifs" feeling. Not knowing what my temps indicate. I know it's still early on this first cycle charting but seeing what i was supposed to see gives me relief, for now lol..... I guess while TTC, it gives more knowledge about reproductive system than when i was a student, lol...... BFPs will come i know it will. 

By the way, on whim i decided to take opk this evening as expected its -. I just wanna see why i'm cramping on my right side and on the middle since this is the worst one compared to the previous days. Well, maybe it's because of the hormones in my body.... Or maybe due to straight BD for 5 days now. Thinking of doing it tonight again and maybe every other day after tom's temp. 

Oh, while i feel so close to you ladies...... 

:dust: everyone


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies, that is such exciting news! I hope you all have a blast!!!!!!! Glad you are doing well, understandable that sometimes you just have nothing to post. I stopped updated my journal so much bc I have nothing to say either lol

And thanks ladies for the support in regards to DH's brother. I truly hope he can stay clean. It would mean the world to DH to have him back in his life. Both of their parents are gone so he really needs some closeness. 

Awesome news in regards to Amy. I sure hope she gets the help she needs and looks forward to a brighter future. 

Mdscpa, I have my FX for you! TTC is super stressful sometimes! But, it will all be worth it when we have the beautiful children to show for our hard work. 

Festival was ok, nothing much to write about there lol

FX for everyone, regardless of if you are TTC, on a break, etc. Just good luck in whatever you are focusing on now. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 - hmmmmmm..... i'll try to keep that in mind. and probably tell that to DH that FF might change it's mind and move the O date, that way he'll think of BD'ing more in the next couple of days just to cover our bases, lol. But that's gonna exhaust him, i think :-k
> 
> TTC and TWW give me stress, at least for now my thoughts are all about how long my LP is and keep me away wondering whether i'm gonna get :bfp: or not... I'm just disappointed not trying to chart when we started TTC'ing......
> 
> again, I feel the same way. I always wish I started charting sooner as well but u'll be ok. The tww is most definitely stressful when ur really really hoping for that bfp! That's for sure! It stresses me out like crazy some cycles but at this point I'm pretty calm just waiting for it to happen. My dh gets tired out because we usually bd for 4-6 days straight and then every other day before and after O for a few days to cover all the basis. We are NTNP at the moment so we figure this would be the perfect time to just enjoy each other and bd when we want so we aren't overwhelmed when we start really trying again. I'm just waiting for 3-4 months on enzymes and a repeat hsg and hopefullyyyy we can start trying...fx! Anyways, hopefully u won't even have to worry about ur LP and will get ur bfp instead . So far it looks to me like u prob have a healthy LP based on what u told me about ur usual cycle length and stuff. It'll prob be between 12-14 days long but can be a little longer or shorter...better if its longer rather than shorter tho. I was a huge worry bug my first cycle charting thinkin id find something wrong but I was excited at the same time lol. Is that sorta how ur feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U got it right. I have lots of "what ifs" feeling. Not knowing what my temps indicate. I know it's still early on this first cycle charting but seeing what i was supposed to see gives me relief, for now lol..... I guess while TTC, it gives more knowledge about reproductive system than when i was a student, lol...... BFPs will come i know it will.
> 
> By the way, on whim i decided to take opk this evening as expected its -. I just wanna see why i'm cramping on my right side and on the middle since this is the worst one compared to the previous days. Well, maybe it's because of the hormones in my body.... Or maybe due to straight BD for 5 days now. Thinking of doing it tonight again and maybe every other day after tom's temp.
> 
> Oh, while i feel so close to you ladies......
> 
> :dust: everyoneClick to expand...

alot of ladies still feel ovary pains for a few days following O. Its completely normal . Hopefully you'll experience the feeling of implantation shortly... FX!! And I'm happy u fele close to us  u picked a good group and u are able to talk about ANYTHING and u will always have support and never be judged. This is my fav group of ladies ive ever met while ttc! I always say to dh "I wish my friends were here in real life and not just online" LOL I'm pathetic but I try to stay away from the trouble makers I hung out with growing up so its better this way . I'm happy u started charting...itll give me something to look forward to helping u out with this cycle lol. Now that I'm not so focused on myself, I've been trying to focus on u girls getting bfps lol we all deserve a bfp very much so! 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, I hope u enjoyed the festival even tho its not much to write about...lol. We have our yearly town Kiwanas fair coming up on may 15th (my AF due date) lol there's always something going on when AF is due for me...anyways, we have that coming up and they have a few fun rides and a ton of games and I'm def looking forward to the fair food  lol. I'm happy I get to take aiden to it now that it won't be his daddys weekend. 

omgosh, so yest aiden, dh, and I were at my moms and aiden was video taping with my phone and said "this is my mom and then this is my dad" and he looked at me and then dh...it just melted dhs heart . Ive never even called him a step dad while talking to Aiden but apparently he does think of him as his dad. And last wkend I heard him say to my nephew who's 6yrs old as well, "at my other dad zacs house I have that game but my dad here is Nahum and he has this game". It was just weird and random and now he has said it two time in 1wk. It makes me happy because I know his dad wont be around for a long time and its really nice to know that he truly thinks of dh as not just a father figure but as his "dad". I told him Nahum is LIKE his dad while hes here but hes not his dad and he said "I know but Id like him to be my dad". Dh had to go to the bathroom because tears of joy came to his eyes hearing from aidens mouth that he felt that way and it was just 110% random. Dh said to him "I will be here for you whenever you need me bub". It makes me feel better about his dad being in jail knowing that he calls his dad his "other dad" and thinks of my dh as his first dad, u know? Like he calls dh by his first name but now we know how he truly feels about him. Sry I rambled on, I just had to share that. I dont think I already told u ladies he said that or not lol sry if I did  At least my boy still has a good man to look up to and who he really loves. As long as aidens happy, I'm happy


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I decided to un-discard my "2dpo" temp and see what FF does because even tho my thermometer was def not working, I just wana see what FF does and maybe I did O yest when I felt something but at the same time I had all signs on CD11 like FF originally said. Who knows, maybe it'll put my CH's back where they already were after tomorrows temp but until AF shows, I'm just not going to touch anything and see if its still on even w my messed up temps from my thermometer lol. Wanted to let u all know incase u look at my chart. Also for CD12, I took my temp with 2 thermometers and one said 97.58 and the def broken one said 97.69 and I didn't know it was broken at that time and believed that one so I also switched those temps up for now and if at the end of my cycle things dont add up, I'm just going to change it back. I guess u could say I'm experimenting with how much certain things affect my bbt interpretation . Ill let u know how dif experiments go lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 - hmmmmmm..... i'll try to keep that in mind. and probably tell that to DH that FF might change it's mind and move the O date, that way he'll think of BD'ing more in the next couple of days just to cover our bases, lol. But that's gonna exhaust him, i think :-k
> 
> TTC and TWW give me stress, at least for now my thoughts are all about how long my LP is and keep me away wondering whether i'm gonna get :bfp: or not... I'm just disappointed not trying to chart when we started TTC'ing......

I just took my open circle away and FF took my CH's and it originally said I was 4dpo today. I wanted to tell u incase u wana check my chart out. I'm almost certain I did O on CD11 but I do think FF may put me as oing on CD 12 after tomorrows temp putting me at 4dpo again lol. That's what I meant earlier when I was telling u about FF needing to think more. U can see a clear shift of AT LEAST 3 higher temps but it looks like 4 but FF doesn't want to say for certain that I oed until its certain, u know? Yeah so mt charts wacky atm but hopefully tomorrow BOTH of our charts will be straightend out so we know more about our actual O dates! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing, I hope u enjoyed the festival even tho its not much to write about...lol. We have our yearly town Kiwanas fair coming up on may 15th (my AF due date) lol there's always something going on when AF is due for me...anyways, we have that coming up and they have a few fun rides and a ton of games and I'm def looking forward to the fair food  lol. I'm happy I get to take aiden to it now that it won't be his daddys weekend.
> 
> omgosh, so yest aiden, dh, and I were at my moms and aiden was video taping with my phone and said "this is my mom and then this is my dad" and he looked at me and then dh...it just melted dhs heart . Ive never even called him a step dad while talking to Aiden but apparently he does think of him as his dad. And last wkend I heard him say to my nephew who's 6yrs old as well, "at my other dad zacs house I have that game but my dad here is Nahum and he has this game". It was just weird and random and now he has said it two time in 1wk. It makes me happy because I know his dad wont be around for a long time and its really nice to know that he truly thinks of dh as not just a father figure but as his "dad". I told him Nahum is LIKE his dad while hes here but hes not his dad and he said "I know but Id like him to be my dad". Dh had to go to the bathroom because tears of joy came to his eyes hearing from aidens mouth that he felt that way and it was just 110% random. Dh said to him "I will be here for you whenever you need me bub". It makes me feel better about his dad being in jail knowing that he calls his dad his "other dad" and thinks of my dh as his first dad, u know? Like he calls dh by his first name but now we know how he truly feels about him. Sry I rambled on, I just had to share that. I dont think I already told u ladies he said that or not lol sry if I did  At least my boy still has a good man to look up to and who he really loves. As long as aidens happy, I'm happy

That is so touching!!!! Made me tear up reading it! Love that he does have a fantastic father figure in his life. He sounds like he is doing just fine :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know it makes me feel SOOOO much better about everything! . Maybe this will all actually be better for Aiden. I really do feel bad saying that but I believe its the truth at this point. Now he will only see his gram 2 days in a row each month and then here and there for dinner on week nights. I think that's more then fair. She's always tried to be like aidens second mother and she needs to realize she's NOT! It'll give aiden a better routine and more stability in his life just from having her around less. If his dad actually stayed out of trouble or stays around in general and had his own place, itd be a completely dif story but even when he did take aiden, aidens gram was the one who really took care of him. He never says "I want to go see daddy"..its more like "I want to go to see noni (his gram)". So yes everything will be just fine I think. The first day I just was scared aiden would cry and everything but he seriously DOES NOT CARE!! Thank god my dh thinks of him as his own and is soo darn good to him. I'm very blessed just to have my dh here with us  ive been looking at places in mass on Craigslist just to see what's out there. Maybe we'll decide to move sooner then expected but at the same time I'm scared to go anywhere because of family health issues. Its only a 1-2hr drive depending on where we moved to in Massachusetts but I like to be a 15-20min drive from the hospital tops so I can get there if needed. Hopefully my brother and my father both get better soon. My dads had health issues for years and used to make 300K/yr plus bonus's and free trips for two. He was in medical sales and now that hes been sick for years, they've lost alot and are still trying to catch up on bills and That's actually why they just got an eviction notice the same day as my brother was admitted into the hospital. Some of u asked about my parents eviction and I just realized I never told u. I wish id just win the lottery so I could take ALL their debt and money issues away!! One day I plan to make an in laws apt for them and take care of them. I hope to do this in the next 5-10yrs (unless my sister beats me to it lol). Either way, as long as one of us kids are helping them, ill be happy  Heart attacks at 32yrs old run in my dads side of the family and that's who I take after most...its scary. I wish he'd get better so he can go back to work! He was so much happier financially of course but most of all, he wasn't so grumpy and didn't feel helpless. Itd make him feel soo much better if he could work again. I pray everyday that he can do it. He still has a really good job offer for ANYTIME he can take it but he cant even get out of bed until 4pm right now :-\ He used to be up at 4a.m! Anyway, that's why they got that notice...basically from back taxes and such that they have been struggling for yrs to pay off. Hopefully they will do a payment plan for my mom so they dont have to worry about it. They already took the house I grew up in (a $250,000 house!) but yet that just wasn't enough for them! Its because they auctioned it for 25k when they could have gotten a quick easy $80k if they just put an actual price on it. Ugh. Sry that makes me mad. I lived in that house from birth until aiden was 1yrs old, so for 20 years. And then my mom paid cash for the house they're in now and now because its in a co-op, the co-op wants to just take it for $3000 in land taxes. I hate this economy and how everyone is getting sick! Sorry for that book about my parents lol I couldn't remember which one of u girls asked me about it..it may have been Amy actually...any whooo.... :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Holy moly I really did write a book! That's the longest post ive ever written I think...and I write some long ones lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sry this is my 10th post in a row lol but forget what I said about my CH's going away. When I just signed back in, it put them back. That 1dpo temp taken with my second other thermometer may have been right on and then I mixed the thermometers up and just stuck w the one giving a higher temp that a.m lol. I made sure I marked this one so I don't mix them up if I ever need to do a double/triple check lol. Thank goodness this isn't a cycle I'd get irritated about if I messed up


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry your parents are having such a hard time. I wish there was a way for us all to have everything we needed to take care of our loved ones. It's hard watching them suffer and feeling like there is nothing you can do. FX it all works out in their favor. I also hope your dad's health starts to improve. :hugs: FX that you all can find a home that is exactly what you need and want! :) we bought a house in 2012, it's small but in a great neighborhood. It does have 3 bedrooms so there is room for little ones. Our goal is to buy another house in 5 years or so that is newer, larger, and on land.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm so sorry your parents are having such a hard time. I wish there was a way for us all to have everything we needed to take care of our loved ones. It's hard watching them suffer and feeling like there is nothing you can do. FX it all works out in their favor. I also hope your dad's health starts to improve. :hugs: FX that you all can find a home that is exactly what you need and want! :) we bought a house in 2012, it's small but in a great neighborhood. It does have 3 bedrooms so there is room for little ones. Our goal is to buy another house in 5 years or so that is newer, larger, and on land.

A cute small 3 bedroom house with a decent yard would be PERFECT for us. Right now we rent a duplex and out yard is huge but we just really want to own. Itd be cheaper monthly payments and we'd actually be paying for something we will own and not just paying rent every month...i cant wait! I just have to get my credit up from mistakes I made w credit cards when I was 18-21. Hopefully at tax time next yr ill have the last of my student loans paid off. That's putting a big damper on my credit score! 

And thank u for ur kind words about my parents. Ive been praying for them more then anything else and I'm going to get everyone to go back to church (its been since a yr before my dad got sick since we really went!) and I feel like things will start to get better. It seems like things got hard when we stopped going to church honestly :-\. We should go back any how. I feel so good everytime I leave church when dh and I have gone a few times, just us two. And I want to teach aiden about god and have him go to church like my parents did with me. He needs to know about the lord, more so than he already does.


----------



## Megamegan

I feel for you Mary, I hope your parents go back to having an easier time, and soon. My parents also used to make a really good income, and then my mom decided to stop working because my dad was doing so well... then my dad got cancer and passed away in 2009, and my mom had the hardest time finding a job. They had to sell the house but it took several years, and now she sort of inherited her in-laws house, but still has to make payments on it, so yeah she's had a rough time. It's just amazing how things can turn around on people. DH and I are doing so well for our age right now, but I always tell him, we need to SAVE our money NOW because you never know what will happen in the future. No one plans to get sick or lose a loved one, but it can turn your life upside-down if you're not prepared. 

Anyway, so.. I feel O pains tonight! And for whatever reason, I did not tell DH I was O'ing because we promised not to talk about it, but he had today off work and we BD'd twice! TWICE! Lol. I am like, what the heck? We go a whole week with nothing and then all the sudden we are both in the mood all day long. I 100% believe my body is telling me I'm ovulating and sending off pheromones to DH. Hahaha. Well, so there you have it, wasn't sure we would try but we ended up timing it perfectly, and I'll take my temp the next couple days to determine when AF should be expected. Trying so hard not to stress though. We went bowling and hiking today, but DH is super out of shape and decided not to push too hard on the hike so we didn't make it to the top of the mountain :( I was disappointed but I told him it's ok, we have a goal to look forward to next time. It's also really hard on my knees, so it's probably good I didn't push myself too hard either. Point being, today was a great day and I'm just so glad we didn't waste the beautiful weather by staying inside the whole time. And, we didn't argue. Lately we've both been really good at redirecting when tension starts to rise. Hopefully the night goes really well too :)


----------



## Megamegan

hotshot- welcome, I'm sorry I don't have any real advice on that issue... I never know what's out of place in there because it's just a mess of stuff, but if it's tender, maybe something to ask a doctor about. I hope it's not anything bad though :) Good luck!


----------



## Wishing1010

hotshot said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask.. but.. I'm TTC and I ovulated a few days ago. I did a cervix check just now while on toilet and there is a lump on the lower back (towards anus while sitting) it doesn't hurt but tender to touch. Is this pregnancy related? Has anyone heard of this?

Have you ever checked before? This may be tmi but I had Something similar happen and it ended up being that I needed to have a bowel movement. You can feel that kind of stuff when checking your cervix, especially if your stool is more hard most of the time. That's the only insight I have lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Megan, sounds like you all had a great day! And awesome job on the bowling!!! :) maybe he will work his way to the mountaintop before too long! Wow, 2x's?! Awesome, that's funny how you had nothing until now lol. Same thing happened to me (but only once) just a bit ago :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

hotshot said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask.. but.. I'm TTC and I ovulated a few days ago. I did a cervix check just now while on toilet and there is a lump on the lower back (towards anus while sitting) it doesn't hurt but tender to touch. Is this pregnancy related? Has anyone heard of this?

I get this same lump sometimes...it kinda feels like a bone to me and its only when my cervix is down lower. My doc looked the same day I felt it when I had a pap and she said everything was fine. I dont think I've ever heard of a lump for pregnancy on ur cervix tho. But doesn't mean ur not pregnant!  good luck!


----------



## Megamegan

Haha thanks... I was really proud of myself with the bowling, because I totally suck at it and just got lucky here and there. I was so excited and didn't know he was taking a video, but I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the slow-motion jump for joy. I'm a dork.


----------



## Megamegan

Mary, what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> I feel for you Mary, I hope your parents go back to having an easier time, and soon. My parents also used to make a really good income, and then my mom decided to stop working because my dad was doing so well... then my dad got cancer and passed away in 2009, and my mom had the hardest time finding a job. They had to sell the house but it took several years, and now she sort of inherited her in-laws house, but still has to make payments on it, so yeah she's had a rough time. It's just amazing how things can turn around on people. DH and I are doing so well for our age right now, but I always tell him, we need to SAVE our money NOW because you never know what will happen in the future. No one plans to get sick or lose a loved one, but it can turn your life upside-down if you're not prepared.
> 
> Anyway, so.. I feel O pains tonight! And for whatever reason, I did not tell DH I was O'ing because we promised not to talk about it, but he had today off work and we BD'd twice! TWICE! Lol. I am like, what the heck? We go a whole week with nothing and then all the sudden we are both in the mood all day long. I 100% believe my body is telling me I'm ovulating and sending off pheromones to DH. Hahaha. Well, so there you have it, wasn't sure we would try but we ended up timing it perfectly, and I'll take my temp the next couple days to determine when AF should be expected. Trying so hard not to stress though. We went bowling and hiking today, but DH is super out of shape and decided not to push too hard on the hike so we didn't make it to the top of the mountain :( I was disappointed but I told him it's ok, we have a goal to look forward to next time. It's also really hard on my knees, so it's probably good I didn't push myself too hard either. Point being, today was a great day and I'm just so glad we didn't waste the beautiful weather by staying inside the whole time. And, we didn't argue. Lately we've both been really good at redirecting when tension starts to rise. Hopefully the night goes really well too :)

I'm happy things are going good w dh! And I did the same this cycle and plan to the next few cycles by not telling dh when I may be oing. I told him now after the fact but before I just wanted him to want to bd just for fun without O in mind at all and I was doing the same but not talking about it def makes things better, for us anyways. We both get more into it again. I think even when we start trying again, I'm going to still TRY and keep it to myself unless dh doesn't make a move on a crucial night lol then I may have to say something. Its nice having this all be so much less stressful and I love that we all are NTNP at the same time (well for the most part all of us) because I'm not looking like an outsider now lol. I hope ur knees feel better :-(. My bfs gf has metal in her knees and she will ball her eyes out about it sometimes. I feel so bad for her. I hope urs aren't as bad as hers! Well I'm guessing not quite as bad (thankfully!!) because they told her she couldn't have kids with her knees and a few other reasons but they had one son, also at the same time as aiden and my other nephew were born but she was on bed rest alot :-\. You don't have any risks like that do u?


----------



## Jrepp

So I had written a bunch of stuff and somehow it got deleted!

Kenna- I'm glad you had fun at the festival, even if nothing reportable happened.

Mary - we want to buy a house to but we are waiting for my indian papers to be approved so we can get an indian home loan. My great, great grand father was the chief of the cherokee tribe in Oklahoma. Do you remember what thermometer is new? You should definitely get a Facebook account. If you have one already, you can delete the people you don't want on there and then set it to,private so no one can see anything on your profile until they are a friend.

Megan - it looks like you had fun. I am so glad you guys are getting along better or at least trying harder.

Hotshot - I have had lumps on my cervix before, but they weren't tender. I asked my doctor about it and she said that sometimes there is a thin layer of tissue that grows over the secretion ducts and causes a benign lump. I would have it checked out to be sure that it isn't anything bad.

AFM: my hubby bought me a new camera today that is actually really good, and the we went around the park taking pictures. I'm going to do a video blog update soon! I'm just waiting for the camera software to download onto Ronny (hubby) computer.

Amy messaged me again. I don't know if it's easier for you guys if I copy and paste, or ad lib and I can't remember what all I have told you. I'll just lump it into one current update. The psych appointment with Mike went alright, and they went to dinner afterwards. Mike was telling her about some friends that pretty much gave him an ultimatum, her or them and at that point she thought it would be easier if she just killed herself. She took a lot of Tylenol and went to sleep and then took more when she woke up. Mike has been texting and calling her while she was in the hospital. She has been really sick and in a lot of pain from the Tylenol. They can't give her any Percocet because it had Tylenol in it and she can't have any. They also gave her an antacid because she can't eat without getting nauseous. She is still waiting for a room and said when they get her in she'll be off the grid for a bit but her sister in law will keep us updated.


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for the update on Amy, Jess. I would imagine all this pain would be enough to convince her not to do it again, at least I really hope so!! Well, I also hope the reason she doesn't do it again is because she is happy to be alive and has much to look forward to. Life is so tough. I have faith she'll make it through.

Jess- I love taking photos especially nature ones :) When things start blooming more, I'll be doing lots of that with our good camera. 

Mary- No, my knees aren't that bad. The left one is fine except I just feel regular old joint pain when I'm standing, or walking a lot, or doing something with higher impact like hiking mountains, jumping, dancing, or running. But my right knee is still not 100% better from surgery which was in January. It isn't bad at all, just have to be careful with it and keep up with rehab exercises. I have so many aches and pains, and so does DH, and I just wish we didn't get old and broken. That's probably the only thing I'm NOT looking forward to as I near my 30's. I have always said my 30's will be the best years of my life because that's when I'll start my family and have enough money and hopefully a house of our own. I hope my body can handle all of the things I want to do in life!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I can't even remember what the name of my phone is lol. Its a smart phone but I forget which one. And I'm happy ur knee is okay for the most part. I think you'll be able to do any and everything u want to do through out your life . Your still young and hopefully as time goes on, ur knees will be 100% better.

Jess, yes, I do have my new thermometer marked now lol. I now have a total of three and I mixed up the last two so I made sure I wrote "new" in permanent marker as soon as I opened it lol. I now know the diff between the other two because one is literally stuck at 97.69-97.72 no matter what time of day and even when dh tries it, still the same temp! I'm happy I got a new one and im happy I was smart and was taking mt temp with both thermometers before the new one MOST days so I still have some of the correct temps (or what I think is correct) it was really just the temps the day before O and the day after O that I used both thermometers worried it wasn't right. And I must of missed something about Amy...ill have to go back and read what I missed. Thank u again for all the updates! <3
Your right about my old FB but I literally have like 500 friends and from my phone, that's alot of ppl to go through and decide who I want to keep lol. I'm going to use my moms computer this wk and just put newer pics and just request the friends I still want on my Facebook all over again. I literally dont want my ex husband knowing anything about my life now so I'm going to be very picky about who I request. I dont want to forget to delete anyone, u know? Ugh, crazy ex's! Lol :-\
And thats awesome about ur new camera!  lucky lady! I want a new nice camera soo badly! Ive been thinking about taking photos for people and setting up a FB page for it and have friends or moms from aidens school tell ppl about me. With a nice camera, I think id be very good at taking pictures . We'll see. I want something like that to do to keep me busy until aidens out of school and it'd help us financially at the same time. Ive been thinking about it for a while now but haven't taken that first step yet. Now would be a good time.


----------



## Jrepp

Ok, so Amy will be in the hospital at least one more day. 

I am still experimenting with my new camera, but a new youtube video update will be up. Check it out on youtube (I'll post a link here when I get it uploaded) or on eventual momma whenever I get it uploaded.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Just read about Amy. I really hope she feels better soon :-(. It makes me so sad. I hope she finds all the happiness in the world.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time


Funny you mentioned about about the second surge. Today's temp made me crazy FF removed my crosshairs after i got a huge temp dip .03 below my cover line. As i said earlier i took opk last night because of the cramping i felt, creamy cm up until today, and it was negative. Now, im not sure if im O'ing today because of the dip. Im just not so happy about the dip at what was supposed to be my 4dpo. Well, i have to wait tomorrows temp....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned about about the second surge. Today's temp made me crazy FF removed my crosshairs after i got a huge temp dip .03 below my cover line. As i said earlier i took opk last night because of the cramping i felt, creamy cm up until today, and it was negative. Now, im not sure if im O'ing today because of the dip. Im just not so happy about the dip at what was supposed to be my 4dpo. Well, i have to wait tomorrows temp....Click to expand...

id just bd tonight JUST INCASE but I do still think u already O'ed and u nay actually be getting and implantation dip. That's a huge dip. As long as ur temp shoots back up tomorrow, FF will put ur CH's back. But like I said, id def BD just incase this is more then a surge, u kno? I really think ull get ur CH's back tomorrow tho  sometimes when u get a dip so early on, FF wants to make sure its not for O before it makes a definite decision. I was always told since I started temping to bd anytime u see a big dip (even tho u dont need a dip for O, its still helpful when u get them). A dip at 4dpo is very very common as well on both bfp and non bfp charts so I bet it'll be in the higher range again tomorrow. FF just doesn't want u to miss a "possible fertile time" so it removed ur CH's. Once u can temp from the start of ur cycle, it'll be alot easier for FF to interpret. FX ur temp springs back up tomorrow and that u can fit some bding in!  dont let it drive u too crazy (lol I know it can be hard not to) because as I said, if u had more lower temps entered in before O, FF wouldn't have removed the CH's after a one day dip. Did u wake any earlier today or was it any colder in ur room this a.m? I think coldness affected my temp this a.m but I'm not certain so I just kept it how it is instead of making it an open circle. I'm experimenting w temping & dif things that do and don't affect my personal temps while I'm NTNP lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mdscpa, I added more to that last post I wrote...i submitted it before finishing


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned about about the second surge. Today's temp made me crazy FF removed my crosshairs after i got a huge temp dip .03 below my cover line. As i said earlier i took opk last night because of the cramping i felt, creamy cm up until today, and it was negative. Now, im not sure if im O'ing today because of the dip. Im just not so happy about the dip at what was supposed to be my 4dpo. Well, i have to wait tomorrows temp....Click to expand...
> 
> id just bd tonight JUST INCASE but I do still think u already O'ed and u nay actually be getting and implantation dip. That's a huge dip. As long as ur temp shoots back up tomorrow, FF will put ur CH's back. But like I said, id def BD just incase this is more then a surge, u kno? I really think ull get ur CH's back tomorrow tho  sometimes when u get a dip so early on, FF wants to make sure its not for O before it makes a definite decision. I was always told since I started temping to bd anytime u see a big dip (even tho u dont need a dip for O, its still helpful when u get them)Click to expand...


We're definitely gonna bd tonight and not miss this dip. I wish i can move time faster for tomorrow's temp and i hope it shoots back up. I did some research about huge temp dip and they say it is common to happen around 4dpo and mentioned about the second surge of estrogen. If that's the case i should be expecting to see ferning on my scope too bad i left it in the house with the scope exposed i rushed for work so left it there to dry. Hopefully i can still see something in there....

I hope i'll get my CH's back tomorrow as u said, feels like what you say is what FF does. Are you the FF? Lol, if it does come back i'd wait til you say tomorrow you'll get :bfp: hahahahahha....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mdscpa, if you don't see a dip and a second rise, dont get discouraged. U dont need a dip or even a second rise to get a bfp . Ive seen tons and tons of charts that are either flat temps or slow rising temps with no dips of any kind that were bfp charts so u can definitely still be in even without those things being visible on ur chart. An implantation dip is really a myth...nobody truly knows when/if its a dip for implantation or a second surge. Speaking of the second surge, u may see a dip tomorrow or within the next few days. Its called a second estrogen surge (or a fallback rise). Sometimes its visible on charts and sometimes its not. And it happens on both bfp and bfn charts so its another thing that can go either way. I wanted to let u know about that incase u get an early dip and are curious about it  figured id answer ahead of time
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned about about the second surge. Today's temp made me crazy FF removed my crosshairs after i got a huge temp dip .03 below my cover line. As i said earlier i took opk last night because of the cramping i felt, creamy cm up until today, and it was negative. Now, im not sure if im O'ing today because of the dip. Im just not so happy about the dip at what was supposed to be my 4dpo. Well, i have to wait tomorrows temp....Click to expand...
> 
> id just bd tonight JUST INCASE but I do still think u already O'ed and u nay actually be getting and implantation dip. That's a huge dip. As long as ur temp shoots back up tomorrow, FF will put ur CH's back. But like I said, id def BD just incase this is more then a surge, u kno? I really think ull get ur CH's back tomorrow tho  sometimes when u get a dip so early on, FF wants to make sure its not for O before it makes a definite decision. I was always told since I started temping to bd anytime u see a big dip (even tho u dont need a dip for O, its still helpful when u get them)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're definitely gonna bd tonight and not miss this dip. I wish i can move time faster for tomorrow's temp and i hope it shoots back up. I did some research about huge temp dip and they say it is common to happen around 4dpo and mentioned about the second surge of estrogen. If that's the case i should be expecting to see ferning on my scope too bad i left it in the house with the scope exposed i rushed for work so left it there to dry. Hopefully i can still see something in there....
> 
> I hope i'll get my CH's back tomorrow as u said, feels like what you say is what FF does. Are you the FF? Lol, if it does come back i'd wait til you say tomorrow you'll get :bfp: hahahahahha....Click to expand...

LOL . I wish I was FF! I just am a charting pro at this point lol. I actually had a few job offers to work for those type of companies to be one of their "chart interpreter's". I have to get more info on all 3 of them and figure out if its something I can do from home or around aidens school hours any way. I do it for fun all day, might as well get paid for it lol :-D


----------



## mdscpa

Aidensmommy1 - i took my temp almost the same time. As for the room temperature DH actually increase the AC a little since it was very hot last night i thought earlier that that may have affected my temp.... Little things you do can do alot of mess in your chart, urgh...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yea it really can. One cycle I wore thin long sleeve shirts to bed instead of a tank top and it gave me the highest temps for those few days that I had ever seen! There's sooooo many things that can affect it. Ull get ur own routine down perfectly soon enough


----------



## Jrepp

I have seen dips at 4dpo on charts before. It's due to the shift of estrogen to progesterone. I think temping internally helps to have less fluctuation due to environmental factors. Charting the first month is actually really difficult because you don't know what is and isn't normal for you. You'll get it all figured out and I bet your next cycle goes a lot more smoothly with temp taking.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I have seen dips at 4dpo on charts before. It's due to the shift of estrogen to progesterone. I think temping internally helps to have less fluctuation due to environmental factors. Charting the first month is actually really difficult because you don't know what is and isn't normal for you. You'll get it all figured out and I bet your next cycle goes a lot more smoothly with temp taking.

I agree . I warned her ahead of time yest about a possible dip at 4dpo because they are SOOO common and I knew itd freak her out seeing it without warning. Today she was like uhh how did u know?  I think the CH's prob went away because of the lack of pre o temps so FF just wants to make sure the temp bounces back up tomorrow and make sure its not really O so she doesn't miss a fertile day. Do u agree with that? I do think she's 4dpo today. I remember my first cycle charting, I was asking google questions every hour about my temps lol. Its exciting when u first start it because its like your hormones/what ur bodies doing on paper lol and for the first time u get to see ur true O date and LP and all that good stuff  and now if I get a random set of 2 high temps, I know I'm about to be sick in some way. Its cool how it all works. Yep, I'm bored atm if u cant tell lol :-\ just rambling on about how cool charting is lol . 

How are u feeling today?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I have seen dips at 4dpo on charts before. It's due to the shift of estrogen to progesterone. I think temping internally helps to have less fluctuation due to environmental factors. Charting the first month is actually really difficult because you don't know what is and isn't normal for you. You'll get it all figured out and I bet your next cycle goes a lot more smoothly with temp taking.
> 
> I agree . I warned her ahead of time yest about a possible dip at 4dpo because they are SOOO common and I knew itd freak her out seeing it without warning. Today she was like uhh how did u know?  I think the CH's prob went away because of the lack of pre o temps so FF just wants to make sure the temp bounces back up tomorrow and make sure its not really O so she doesn't miss a fertile day. Do u agree with that? I do think she's 4dpo today. I remember my first cycle charting, I was asking google questions every hour about my temps lol. Its exciting when u first start it because its like your hormones/what ur bodies doing on paper lol and for the first time u get to see ur true O date and LP and all that good stuff  and now if I get a random set of 2 high temps, I know I'm about to be sick in some way. Its cool how it all works. Yep, I'm bored atm if u cant tell lol :-\ just rambling on about how cool charting is lol .
> 
> How are u feeling today?Click to expand...

You made my day today. When i saw the dip i was like, is this really happening? Should it be really this big dip? And the first person i remembered was you. Even my CH's you predicted when it's gonna show and even told me it might went away after few temps. Which all happened.... Please tell me i'm gonna get BFP this cycle, please please... Now, i'm losing it, lol.....

it's great being part of this forum with all you lovely ladies... I don't feel like i'm in TWW all i do is google about charting, lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX crossed for you mdscpa!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Pretty sure I just had O pains! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Pretty sure I just had O pains! :)


i hope you get your spike tomorrow's temp. AFM, i just keep on googling about charting and temp dips and rise and editing my signature putting my other charting ticker just to keep my DPO counts that FF removed, :)

it kept my O date even if i put today's temp.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 84.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, it truly is common to have dips like yours. I'm sure you have already O'ed :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Yeah, it truly is common to have dips like yours. I'm sure you have already O'ed :)

I think the same way. i even have another charting website (ovufriend) recommended by someone on board can't remember who exactly though. That gave me CH the same day without any changes after todays temp. Maybe FF is just so sensitive at analyzing data.

https://ovufriend.com/graph/4b6151214978d57285f519269fdc55c3


----------



## Jennuuh

Wishing1010 said:


> Pretty sure I just had O pains! :)

Woohoo! Are you still NTNP?


----------



## Wishing1010

We BD last night, probably won't again until tomorrow unless DH truly wants it. Not going to force it. I fibbed and told him I am past ovulation already, he seems to be more at ease. Lol, bad me!


----------



## sunshine85

Last tuesday they took blood it was 37hcg, then drew again on wed and fri it was 57 and they took blood again. I am not sure if it is a huge increase but they are going up so I will thank god and not complain


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, it is great that the levels are increasing!!!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I just had O pains! :)
> 
> 
> i hope you get your spike tomorrow's temp. AFM, i just keep on googling about charting and temp dips and rise and editing my signature putting my other charting ticker just to keep my DPO counts that FF removed, :)
> 
> it kept my O date even if i put today's temp.Click to expand...

that's exactly where FF will put them back tomorrow  FF likes to learn about ur usual temp shifts and all that good stuff and then it can figure things out quicker once it has a common O date to compare to. The dips are soo common on any chart but it can be a good sign too. Its really the overall pattern ur looking for. As long as ur temp goes back up and remains high until AF, that's a great sign  FX for u!!

And I wish I could tell u if ull get ur bfp..maybe in a couple days ill have a guess for u lol  ill need to see a few temps (my bfp predictions have been off from some beautiful charts that weren't bfps :-( So dont take my prediction to heart! Lol)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> We BD last night, probably won't again until tomorrow unless DH truly wants it. Not going to force it. I fibbed and told him I am past ovulation already, he seems to be more at ease. Lol, bad me!

lol it really does seem to help! I didn't mention it and things were better  lol

I hope u are oing today! Then we will all be due for AF pretty close to the same time..plus u bd'ed last night  FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I just had O pains! :)
> 
> 
> i hope you get your spike tomorrow's temp. AFM, i just keep on googling about charting and temp dips and rise and editing my signature putting my other charting ticker just to keep my DPO counts that FF removed, :)
> 
> it kept my O date even if i put today's temp.Click to expand...
> 
> that's exactly where FF will put them back tomorrow  FF likes to learn about ur usual temp shifts and all that good stuff and then it can figure things out quicker once it has a common O date to compare to. The dips are soo common on any chart but it can be a good sign too. Its really the overall pattern ur looking for. As long as ur temp goes back up and remains high until AF, that's a great sign  FX for u!!
> 
> And I wish I could tell u if ull get ur bfp..maybe in a couple days ill have a guess for u lol  ill need to see a few temps (my bfp predictions have been off from some beautiful charts that weren't bfps :-( So dont take my prediction to heart! Lol)Click to expand...


Just an update, i just went to the loo and got a LOT i mean a LOT of EWCM it returned after this morning's temp dip and last night's worst cramps on my right side. Now, even my other chart removed the supposed O date. I know temp dip is caused by an estrogen surge and CM quality is also influenced by the same, i really have to check my scope to see if there's ferning there. I feel like i'm O'ing (if May 1st is not) need to BD tonight and the next days. Very sure DH can't wait, lol. Can't wait for tomorrow's temp.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, I may try to see if he wants some loving this evening. If not, it's ok as we did bd last night. Sure hope O does come, I'm ready to be past it! 

It'll be nice to be close with it cycles, I know I'm usually crazy off lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aidens dads gf doesn't want to tell me or Aiden gram anything about what's going on with his dad apparently. She said to me "I dont want to talk about it", basically like it didn't concern me when I have a child with him! I'm done trying and from now on, he can fight for his son if he wants to have him in his life. Its always been me who tries but not anymore! im putting my foot down! (lol) Even his dads mom agrees with me on the way I feel about him being in aidens life so I dont feel wrong for feeling this way now. I cant believe his gf wont even tell me when his arraignment is! Nor will she tell his mother! And he used his only 5mins to call her I'm guessing. Ugh. I don't get why he finds girls like this. Lol. I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a txt saying "idk, I dont want to talk about it". She acts like she's the most important one and the only one hes hurting by going to jail...yea ok, I wish that was the case.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Yeah, I may try to see if he wants some loving this evening. If not, it's ok as we did bd last night. Sure hope O does come, I'm ready to be past it!
> 
> It'll be nice to be close with it cycles, I know I'm usually crazy off lol

There's gonna be loads of crazy people at the same time lol...

:dust: to all of us


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Aidens dads gf doesn't want to tell me or Aiden gram anything about what's going on with his dad apparently. She said to me "I dont want to talk about it", basically like it didn't concern me when I have a child with him! I'm done trying and from now on, he can fight for his son if he wants to have him in his life. Its always been me who tries but not anymore! im putting my foot down! (lol) Even his dads mom agrees with me on the way I feel about him being in aidens life so I dont feel wrong for feeling this way now. I cant believe his gf wont even tell me when his arraignment is! Nor will she tell his mother! And he used his only 5mins to call her I'm guessing. Ugh. I don't get why he finds girls like this. Lol. I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a txt saying "idk, I dont want to talk about it". She acts like she's the most important one and the only one hes hurting by going to jail...yea ok, I wish that was the case.

Wow, how insensitive and selfish of her!!! Want me to come beat her up? Lol...in all seriousness though, good for you for not trying to keep him involved anymore. You need to move forward and it sounds like Aiden has a great father now. Eff your ex, he messed up time and time again with no regards to aiden's feelings. He's not the father anymore, just the man who provided the little swimmers!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> We BD last night, probably won't again until tomorrow unless DH truly wants it. Not going to force it. I fibbed and told him I am past ovulation already, he seems to be more at ease. Lol, bad me!

Lol! Some of the things we have to do! I don't know how my hubby isn't all grossed out by the things I show him or tell him. I hope you made it in time, even if you are on a mini break.



sunshine85 said:


> Last tuesday they took blood it was 37hcg, then drew again on wed and fri it was 57 and they took blood again. I am not sure if it is a huge increase but they are going up so I will thank god and not complain

I'm confused by your blood test dates. It is going up, which is good. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Aidens dads gf doesn't want to tell me or Aiden gram anything about what's going on with his dad apparently. She said to me "I dont want to talk about it", basically like it didn't concern me when I have a child with him! I'm done trying and from now on, he can fight for his son if he wants to have him in his life. Its always been me who tries but not anymore! im putting my foot down! (lol) Even his dads mom agrees with me on the way I feel about him being in aidens life so I dont feel wrong for feeling this way now. I cant believe his gf wont even tell me when his arraignment is! Nor will she tell his mother! And he used his only 5mins to call her I'm guessing. Ugh. I don't get why he finds girls like this. Lol. I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a txt saying "idk, I dont want to talk about it". She acts like she's the most important one and the only one hes hurting by going to jail...yea ok, I wish that was the case.

I don't know what to say about her not letting you guys know. You or his mom could realistically call the courthouse as it is public hearing. I know when I went to jail (arrested for a paid parking ticket....go figure) my hubby and my mom were in constant communication even though we had only been dating for a few months and he was ready to bail me out before they let me out on personal recognizance.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I just had O pains! :)
> 
> 
> i hope you get your spike tomorrow's temp. AFM, i just keep on googling about charting and temp dips and rise and editing my signature putting my other charting ticker just to keep my DPO counts that FF removed, :)
> 
> it kept my O date even if i put today's temp.Click to expand...
> 
> that's exactly where FF will put them back tomorrow  FF likes to learn about ur usual temp shifts and all that good stuff and then it can figure things out quicker once it has a common O date to compare to. The dips are soo common on any chart but it can be a good sign too. Its really the overall pattern ur looking for. As long as ur temp goes back up and remains high until AF, that's a great sign  FX for u!!
> 
> And I wish I could tell u if ull get ur bfp..maybe in a couple days ill have a guess for u lol  ill need to see a few temps (my bfp predictions have been off from some beautiful charts that weren't bfps :-( So dont take my prediction to heart! Lol) Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just an update, i just went to the loo and got a LOT i mean a LOT of EWCM it returned after this morning's temp dip and last night's worst cramps on my right side. Now, even my other chart removed the supposed O date. I know temp dip is caused by an estrogen surge and CM quality is also influenced by the same, i really have to check my scope to see if there's ferning there. I feel like i'm O'ing (if May 1st is not) need to BD tonight and the next days. Very sure DH can't wait, lol. Can't wait for tomorrow's temp.Click to expand...

Ooo!!! Get to BD'ing!!! FX FX FX :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I may try to see if he wants some loving this evening. If not, it's ok as we did bd last night. Sure hope O does come, I'm ready to be past it!
> 
> It'll be nice to be close with it cycles, I know I'm usually crazy off lol
> 
> There's gonna be loads of crazy people at the same time lol...
> 
> :dust: to all of usClick to expand...

Hehehe, watch out world! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I just had O pains! :)
> 
> 
> i hope you get your spike tomorrow's temp. AFM, i just keep on googling about charting and temp dips and rise and editing my signature putting my other charting ticker just to keep my DPO counts that FF removed, :)
> 
> it kept my O date even if i put today's temp.Click to expand...
> 
> that's exactly where FF will put them back tomorrow  FF likes to learn about ur usual temp shifts and all that good stuff and then it can figure things out quicker once it has a common O date to compare to. The dips are soo common on any chart but it can be a good sign too. Its really the overall pattern ur looking for. As long as ur temp goes back up and remains high until AF, that's a great sign  FX for u!!
> 
> And I wish I could tell u if ull get ur bfp..maybe in a couple days ill have a guess for u lol  ill need to see a few temps (my bfp predictions have been off from some beautiful charts that weren't bfps :-( So dont take my prediction to heart! Lol) Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just an update, i just went to the loo and got a LOT i mean a LOT of EWCM it returned after this morning's temp dip and last night's worst cramps on my right side. Now, even my other chart removed the supposed O date. I know temp dip is caused by an estrogen surge and CM quality is also influenced by the same, i really have to check my scope to see if there's ferning there. I feel like i'm O'ing (if May 1st is not) need to BD tonight and the next days. Very sure DH can't wait, lol. Can't wait for tomorrow's temp.Click to expand...

with a second estrogen surge, I usually get EWCM as well. I dont mark it on my chart, I just make a note because it confuses FF on me when it happens lol. Like I said, bd to cover it incase and otherwise I'm pretty sure its just a second surge or may its implantation...?  u never know how it can turn out! FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Aidens dads gf doesn't want to tell me or Aiden gram anything about what's going on with his dad apparently. She said to me "I dont want to talk about it", basically like it didn't concern me when I have a child with him! I'm done trying and from now on, he can fight for his son if he wants to have him in his life. Its always been me who tries but not anymore! im putting my foot down! (lol) Even his dads mom agrees with me on the way I feel about him being in aidens life so I dont feel wrong for feeling this way now. I cant believe his gf wont even tell me when his arraignment is! Nor will she tell his mother! And he used his only 5mins to call her I'm guessing. Ugh. I don't get why he finds girls like this. Lol. I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a txt saying "idk, I dont want to talk about it". She acts like she's the most important one and the only one hes hurting by going to jail...yea ok, I wish that was the case.
> 
> Wow, how insensitive and selfish of her!!! Want me to come beat her up? Lol...in all seriousness though, good for you for not trying to keep him involved anymore. You need to move forward and it sounds like Aiden has a great father now. Eff your ex, he messed up time and time again with no regards to aiden's feelings. He's not the father anymore, just the man who provided the little swimmers!Click to expand...

lol thank u for this!  my family and I all actually referred to him as the sperm donor through out my pregnancy and the first 2yrs of aidens life and then I told everyone they had to stop calling him that because I'm nice lol. And omgosh I wish I could beat her up without getting in trouble haha  I feel so much better about everything and feel like I can finally raise aiden the way I want to. I dont want him living this confusing life and his father doesn't understand the difference between when he was a baby and now that he understands things. He def doesn't have aidens best interest at heart like my dh does. Like most everything else, I feel this happened for a reason now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I actually told his mother to call the jail this a.m because when my brother was in there we were able to find out when they had court hearings and such so I told her now that she knows she can call them, she can handle it from there and just keep me posted on what's going on. I'm going to try and just start over. Even his mother suspects aiden will be at least 8 before he sees him again and hes just barely 6. That's a long time for a child to not see a parent and then I dont want him getting close again and then his dad messing up.all over again, u know? It'll take court for me to let him build a relationship at this point (unless its only a month until hes out ill be easier on him but 1-2yrs, no way.) Its good to know I can just go down for those records tho . I knew I could call the jail but wasn't sure of anything else. And idk if he got caught just driving or if he had any kind of drugs on him (possibly marijuana?) I guess ill find out shortly


----------



## Jrepp

Finally home! The re appointment went well. She basically said that my fsh levels (can't remember the number) and estradiol levels (86) were perfect before the surgery and the anti mullarian hormone level was on the low range of normal (<1 is normal, mine was 1.18) but it was fine. She said that common protocol is to do a repeat hsg or sis in a month to make sure there was no residual scar tissue or septum, but because of the way my uterus sits in my body, they aren't going to do that yet. So I have to wait until July 12 the or there could be possible implantation issues which commonly end with placental abruption (I'll wait). We the try for 6 months and if nothing happens or I have more losses we go back for further treatment and a seman analysis for hubby. 

Oh and she didn't know about the uterus pain, but did say that the stitches will be up there for another 2-3 months, but gave the go ahead for some hot tender lovin. The reason she gave for the stitches was that my cervix points backwards at an angle differently than my uterus so it isn't an nice straight line and the hysteroscope had difficulties staying in place. Apparently there are more than 4 stitches up there, I only found 4 of them.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo! So you can DTD now? :) enjoy!!!!!!! :) I'm glad you are going to wait until July to TTC again. Better to wait than face another loss. You have your mind in the right place and I'm so happy that you are getting closer and closer to being past all of this!


----------



## MarieMo7

Please tell me she actually used the words "hot tender lovin."
I don't know this doctor, but I would love her forever.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hahaha! That would be awesome! Lol!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

MarieMo7 said:


> Please tell me she actually used the words "hot tender lovin."
> I don't know this doctor, but I would love her forever.

No she didn't, but I did when I asked her if we can do it again. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo! So you can DTD now? :) enjoy!!!!!!! :) I'm glad you are going to wait until July to TTC again. Better to wait than face another loss. You have your mind in the right place and I'm so happy that you are getting closer and closer to being past all of this!

Yep, we can do it! She said that our chances of another loss went from 98% to 11% so, there is still a chance but it's a normal persons chance not a Jessica chance.


----------



## Wishing1010

That is such great news, Jess!!!!!! So so so happy for you! You better go get it on! Hehehehehe :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Finally home! The re appointment went well. She basically said that my fsh levels (can't remember the number) and estradiol levels (86) were perfect before the surgery and the anti mullarian hormone level was on the low range of normal (<1 is normal, mine was 1.18) but it was fine. She said that common protocol is to do a repeat hsg or sis in a month to make sure there was no residual scar tissue or septum, but because of the way my uterus sits in my body, they aren't going to do that yet. So I have to wait until July 12 the or there could be possible implantation issues which commonly end with placental abruption (I'll wait). We the try for 6 months and if nothing happens or I have more losses we go back for further treatment and a seman analysis for hubby.
> 
> Oh and she didn't know about the uterus pain, but did say that the stitches will be up there for another 2-3 months, but gave the go ahead for some hot tender lovin. The reason she gave for the stitches was that my cervix points backwards at an angle differently than my uterus so it isn't an nice straight line and the hysteroscope had difficulties staying in place. Apparently there are more than 4 stitches up there, I only found 4 of them.

Id wait if I were u too! It stinks but at least ur body will be ready for a sticky bean at that point  I'm excited for u! And that's awesome u get to BD now!! Yay! :-D
Also, that's great u found out about the stitches so ur not worried about them anymore. At least u know they're SUPPOSED to be there now and aren't anything bad . I love hearing good news from u ladies! <3


----------



## Jennuuh

Great news Jess! :)

I haven't been on here much, trying to stay busy and not over analyze every twinge! I did want to update on my blood test though!

Friday my levels were at 24 and today they're at 161! The HCG calculator says I'm doubling at 26hrs so I'm right on track! Progesterone is 47! She said this was nice and high so I'm excited! 

And we get our first scan on our 5th wedding anniversary - May 23rd at 10:40! Now I have to stay busy til then! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Very awesome, Jennuuh!!!! That is fantastic news, looks like your bean is here to stay! :)


----------



## Megamegan

Yay Jenna!!! So exciting and wonderful to hear some happy news on this thread!

And I have high hopes for you Jessica, so glad you got this taken care of and you'll be trying again before you know it. I hope the healing process continues to go well. 

AFM, hope everyone is having a good Monday! I have nothing exciting going on in regards to TTC. I suppose I'm 1 dpo but I don't expect crosshairs from FF because I didn't temp before O. I think I am going to stop temping as well for this cycle because I felt O pains last night quite strong, and there's nothing else I can do now but wait for AF. So there it is. Taking as much of a break as I can stand! Lol. Come on little :baby:


----------



## Jrepp

That's great news Jennah. 

Hubby and I bd. It was a mid of pain and pleasure. I'm really crampy so I'm about to put the heating pad on. But look what I got just in time. Hubby pulled out before any liquid came out just in case.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mdscpa

I'm happy for you Jess and Jennuh, everything is looking good in here.

Temp went back up today and CHs returned on the same date it predicted so that made me happy (for now, lol). Scope yesterday showed partial ferning as expected due to dip i had and last night CM turned creamy alot of them so i had to remove EWCM i put from FF and not confuse it.. Also, took another CBD opk and again blank circle..... I'm definitely gonna accept that May 1st is my O date.... Ended up BDing at dawn. Time to for some "love making" and not BDing, lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> That's great news Jennah.
> 
> Hubby and I bd. It was a mid of pain and pleasure. I'm really crampy so I'm about to put the heating pad on. But look what I got just in time. Hubby pulled out before any liquid came out just in case.

Wow, that's so dark! It's crazy that your body is doing that, especially with the estrogen and now BCP. Hmm! But glad you got your BD in, and I'm sorry it was crampy but I hope it eases up for you :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, implantation dip, maybe?!


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Yay Jenna!!! So exciting and wonderful to hear some happy news on this thread!
> 
> And I have high hopes for you Jessica, so glad you got this taken care of and you'll be trying again before you know it. I hope the healing process continues to go well.
> 
> AFM, hope everyone is having a good Monday! I have nothing exciting going on in regards to TTC. I suppose I'm 1 dpo but I don't expect crosshairs from FF because I didn't temp before O. I think I am going to stop temping as well for this cycle because I felt O pains last night quite strong, and there's nothing else I can do now but wait for AF. So there it is. Taking as much of a break as I can stand! Lol. Come on little :baby:

FX FX FX FX!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary, implantation dip, maybe?!

that's what I was thinking *maybe*!  that'd be a miracle. Ive never been one of the women to get second surges like this..and ive never had a temp post O that matches up with my low O day temp. I was like uhh this cant be right and re took my temp and it was right. I'm def not oing, thats for sure...my cp is low, hard, closed, and dry at the moment. Last night and this a.m my lower back have hurt more so than usual but I'm still going to hold out testing and wait to see if I miss AF. FX!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, implantation dip, maybe?!
> 
> that's what I was thinking *maybe*!  that'd be a miracle. Ive never been one of the women to get second surges like this..and ive never had a temp post O that matches up with my low O day temp. I was like uhh this cant be right and re took my temp and it was right. I'm def not oing, thats for sure...my cp is low, hard, closed, and dry at the moment. Last night and this a.m my lower back have hurt more so than usual but I'm still going to hold out testing and wait to see if I miss AF. FX!!Click to expand...

Def a new post O temp for you!!! So excited for you, everything is crossed!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I'm happy for you Jess and Jennuh, everything is looking good in here.
> 
> Temp went back up today and CHs returned on the same date it predicted so that made me happy (for now, lol). Scope yesterday showed partial ferning as expected due to dip i had and last night CM turned creamy alot of them so i had to remove EWCM i put from FF and not confuse it.. Also, took another CBD opk and again blank circle..... I'm definitely gonna accept that May 1st is my O date.... Ended up BDing at dawn. Time to for some "love making" and not BDing, lol

exactly how I figured Itd go . FX it keeps rising or just stays up in general! 
I for the first time EVER got a dip at 6dpo and its the biggest dip I've ever ever had since charting temps. Its as low as my O day! FX my tube some how opened up! :-D lol FX FX FX! Ive never been someone to get dips below coverline in general so I'm a tiny bit hopeful because of it but I'm also thinking realistically about my tube blockage and the fact it'll most likely take longer for it to become unblocked. Having a little hope for this cycle wont hurt me tho  hehe. Good luck!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, implantation dip, maybe?!
> 
> that's what I was thinking *maybe*!  that'd be a miracle. Ive never been one of the women to get second surges like this..and ive never had a temp post O that matches up with my low O day temp. I was like uhh this cant be right and re took my temp and it was right. I'm def not oing, thats for sure...my cp is low, hard, closed, and dry at the moment. Last night and this a.m my lower back have hurt more so than usual but I'm still going to hold out testing and wait to see if I miss AF. FX!!Click to expand...

Wow, that's a huge dip maybe ID.... Just went to the loo feeling like something is coming out. And saw i had a yellowish/brownish CM on my undies..... 2 days ago worst cramps, yesterday 4dpo temp dip below cover line, and now spotting???? Did i just have IB? Only time will tell? Hoping temp continues to rise, AF due next week....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, implantation dip, maybe?!
> 
> that's what I was thinking *maybe*!  that'd be a miracle. Ive never been one of the women to get second surges like this..and ive never had a temp post O that matches up with my low O day temp. I was like uhh this cant be right and re took my temp and it was right. I'm def not oing, thats for sure...my cp is low, hard, closed, and dry at the moment. Last night and this a.m my lower back have hurt more so than usual but I'm still going to hold out testing and wait to see if I miss AF. FX!! Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's a huge dip maybe ID.... Just went to the loo feeling like something is coming out. And saw i had a yellowish/brownish CM on my undies..... 2 days ago worst cramps, yesterday 4dpo temp dip below cover line, and now spotting???? Did i just have IB? Only time will tell? Hoping temp continues to rise, AF due next week....Click to expand...

I get the yellowish cm from progesterone monthly but if ur someone who normally doesn't have midcycle spotting, there def a good possibility that u did experience IB. FX! Ud prob be able to get a positive w frer at 8-9dpo if it was IB. FX for u!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, implantation dip, maybe?!
> 
> that's what I was thinking *maybe*!  that'd be a miracle. Ive never been one of the women to get second surges like this..and ive never had a temp post O that matches up with my low O day temp. I was like uhh this cant be right and re took my temp and it was right. I'm def not oing, thats for sure...my cp is low, hard, closed, and dry at the moment. Last night and this a.m my lower back have hurt more so than usual but I'm still going to hold out testing and wait to see if I miss AF. FX!! Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's a huge dip maybe ID.... Just went to the loo feeling like something is coming out. And saw i had a yellowish/brownish CM on my undies..... 2 days ago worst cramps, yesterday 4dpo temp dip below cover line, and now spotting???? Did i just have IB? Only time will tell? Hoping temp continues to rise, AF due next week....Click to expand...
> 
> I get the yellowish cm from progesterone monthly but if ur someone who normally doesn't have midcycle spotting, there def a good possibility that u did experience IB. FX! Ud prob be able to get a positive w frer at 8-9dpo if it was IB. FX for u!Click to expand...

This is the fist time having this kind of color and this early. I normally have brown 2days before af arrives. Except last cycle when i had 9 days of brown before af same cycle when i started fertilaid and the longest cycle as well.... Keeping my FX for all of us TTC.... 

:dust:


----------



## Megamegan

FX it's IB mdscpa!!

Mary, VERY interesting dip you have going on there! Wow! FX so tightly!

AFM, I had a huge glob of EWCM this morning after a BM, I'm assuming it's just coming out but was produced a couple days ago. Weird for me, this cycle I've had more EWCM than ever before. 

Have a great day ladies! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Aidensmommy1, i told you you have a lips of an angel. What you say becomes true somehow..... If that's the first time you had maybe it's :bfp: after few days.... :) when are you planning to test? How long is ur usual lp?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, implantation dip, maybe?!
> 
> that's what I was thinking *maybe*!  that'd be a miracle. Ive never been one of the women to get second surges like this..and ive never had a temp post O that matches up with my low O day temp. I was like uhh this cant be right and re took my temp and it was right. I'm def not oing, thats for sure...my cp is low, hard, closed, and dry at the moment. Last night and this a.m my lower back have hurt more so than usual but I'm still going to hold out testing and wait to see if I miss AF. FX!! Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's a huge dip maybe ID.... Just went to the loo feeling like something is coming out. And saw i had a yellowish/brownish CM on my undies..... 2 days ago worst cramps, yesterday 4dpo temp dip below cover line, and now spotting???? Did i just have IB? Only time will tell? Hoping temp continues to rise, AF due next week....Click to expand...
> 
> I get the yellowish cm from progesterone monthly but if ur someone who normally doesn't have midcycle spotting, there def a good possibility that u did experience IB. FX! Ud prob be able to get a positive w frer at 8-9dpo if it was IB. FX for u!Click to expand...
> 
> This is the fist time having this kind of color and this early. I normally have brown 2days before af arrives. Except last cycle when i had 9 days of brown before af same cycle when i started fertilaid and the longest cycle as well.... Keeping my FX for all of us TTC....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

ooh yeah, that's right. I remember this convo last cycle. FX its IB! So u know, u may spot from those meds STILL but IB is actually not as common as people think it is so you still can def get ur bfp with or without IB. So if this is spotting is going to be a new monthly thing for u (I'm not saying it is but IF it is), u still have just as much as a shot every cycle. What dpo did the spotting start last cycle? Again u can def still be implanting but my doc said IB is not that common at all and told me not to use that as a sign to make me feel "out" if I dont see it. Anyways, FX ur implanting any how and get ur bfp . I implanted with my son around 4-5dpo so its def possible!


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> FX it's IB mdscpa!!
> 
> Mary, VERY interesting dip you have going on there! Wow! FX so tightly!
> 
> AFM, I had a huge glob of EWCM this morning after a BM, I'm assuming it's just coming out but was produced a couple days ago. Weird for me, this cycle I've had more EWCM than ever before.
> 
> Have a great day ladies! :dust:

FX to you!!!!!! If i were you i will continue BDing as long as you see fertile CM just in case.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> FX it's IB mdscpa!!
> 
> Mary, VERY interesting dip you have going on there! Wow! FX so tightly!
> 
> AFM, I had a huge glob of EWCM this morning after a BM, I'm assuming it's just coming out but was produced a couple days ago. Weird for me, this cycle I've had more EWCM than ever before.
> 
> Have a great day ladies! :dust:

thanks Megan!  

Do u think u maybe are oing a couple days later than usual? Maybe today is actual O day. Ur temps are still about matched up with the two temps u took before O and u usually get more of a spike then .1. I know most of us dont truly care about O this cycle but just incase, if u and dh are in the mood, tonight would prob be a good "safety BD" night lol  good luck!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Aidensmommy1, i told you you have a lips of an angel. What you say becomes true somehow..... If that's the first time you had maybe it's :bfp: after few days.... :) when are you planning to test? How long is ur usual lp?

my usual LP is 13 days long and I usually would be testing starting today (LOL) but after my tube diagnosis, I decided until I get it unblocked (after my repeat hsg), I'm just NTNP and just making it so we have a lil shot every cycle still by bding at least once in my fertile time but anyways I got off track. Since I'm trying not to waist good tests for a few months, ill be holding out until AF shows (unless things look reallyyyy good before that, then maybe ill test a little early lol). When will u be testing?


----------



## mdscpa

Aidensmommy1, it started few days before my expected af but then it stayed for 9 days before i got af. Regarding dpo, i can't confirm since i didnt temp yet at that time so no O confirmation but i got smiley face on March 25 and then never tested again. Spotting started April 9, so go figure how long it was when the spotting started. we will see if this one will be my norm after the end of this cycle. Right now i'm just glad i started temping and seeing rise and fall of temps and know my O date and DPO unlike before which was always a guessing game. 

really big thanks to you for recommending bbt. Knowing how my cycle is on paper is ok for me even if i don't get bfp this cycle. At least i'll know my lp and when to expect my period.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Aidensmommy1, it started few days before my expected af but then it stayed for 9 days before i got af. Regarding dpo, i can't confirm since i didnt temp yet at that time so no O confirmation but i got smiley face on March 25 and then never tested again. Spotting started April 9, so go figure how long it was when the spotting started. we will see if this one will be my norm after the end of this cycle. Right now i'm just glad i started temping and seeing rise and fall of temps and know my O date and DPO unlike before which was always a guessing game.
> 
> really big thanks to you for recommending bbt. Knowing how my cycle is on paper is ok for me even if i don't get bfp this cycle. At least i'll know my lp and when to expect my period.

your welcome 

I feel the same way about temping. I LOVE knowing what my body is doing and just that relief of knowing when u oed and when AF is due helps stress ALOT and ur not left in limbo so much. My first two cycles charting I was just happy as long as I had a normal LP and oed every cycle and as u said, I was ok with not getting a bfp right off  (of course I prayed id get lucky and not even need to temp for ttc lol, that didn't happen, YET)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Aidensmommy1, i told you you have a lips of an angel. What you say becomes true somehow..... If that's the first time you had maybe it's :bfp: after few days.... :) when are you planning to test? How long is ur usual lp?
> 
> my usual LP is 13 days long and I usually would be testing starting today (LOL) but after my tube diagnosis, I decided until I get it unblocked (after my repeat hsg), I'm just NTNP and just making it so we have a lil shot every cycle still by bding at least once in my fertile time but anyways I got off track. Since I'm trying not to waist good tests for a few months, ill be holding out until AF shows (unless things look reallyyyy good before that, then maybe ill test a little early lol). When will u be testing?Click to expand...

Lol, thought you really are testing today. I'm thinking of taking a test at 16dpo if no AF arrives since i have NOOOOOOO idea how long my LP is. But, if my temp stays high (although thinking that i may have another dip), i'd probably test at 10dpo, lol...... I got frer and CBD here just waiting to put in good use....

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol ur strong making it to 10dpo lol. Almost all of us ladies are crazy and will start testing between 6-8dpo with cheapies and use frer after 9dpo. When frer says "6 days before ur missed period" it really means 9dpo because its based on AF being 14dpo, no shorter or longer. Its old fashioned standard cycle length and even docs still go by it. Anyways I just wanted to share that. Its like 58% of women can get a positive at 9dpo they say. With frer, u most commonly see a positive at 10dpo. It all depends on the person but so u know, its very possible that early. I'm not trying to pressure u into testing early tho lol. What we usually all do is buy some cheap internet tests to feed out POAS addiction lol and start using the frers and stuff around 9dpo. Sometimes ill use a frer at 8dpo lol. I'm bad but last cycle and this cycle ive been doing sooo much better then I used to! I'm saving up my test money for when I know I have higher odds


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol ur strong making it to 10dpo lol. Almost all of us ladies are crazy and will start testing between 6-8dpo with cheapies and use frer after 9dpo. When frer says "6 days before ur missed period" it really means 9dpo because its based on AF being 14dpo, no shorter or longer. Its old fashioned standard cycle length and even docs still go by it. Anyways I just wanted to share that. Its like 58% of women can get a positive at 9dpo they say. With frer, u most commonly see a positive at 10dpo. It all depends on the person but so u know, its very possible that early. I'm not trying to pressure u into testing early tho lol. What we usually all do is buy some cheap internet tests to feed out POAS addiction lol and start using the frers and stuff around 9dpo. Sometimes ill use a frer at 8dpo lol. I'm bad but last cycle and this cycle ive been doing sooo much better then I used to! I'm saving up my test money for when I know I have higher odds

Previously, i always start testing around 13/15 dpo few days before my expected period (based on apps). Which every time i did, next day :witch: shows up. That's how cruel that ugly :witch: is, always waiting for me to waste money before showing up. So for this cycle, i may test at 10dpo using frer depending how my temps will look like or wait til im 16dpo. Im not POAS addict, i just always try to wait it out or wait a day or two before expected af. I know i'll get a good picture of it after few more days of temping. But of course, as always, i'm gonna wait for your comment on my chart, lol :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

I refuse to ever test early after last cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I refuse to ever test early after last cycle.

Have to check your chart, guessing your LP is around 13-14 days?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Lol ur strong making it to 10dpo lol. Almost all of us ladies are crazy and will start testing between 6-8dpo with cheapies and use frer after 9dpo. When frer says "6 days before ur missed period" it really means 9dpo because its based on AF being 14dpo, no shorter or longer. Its old fashioned standard cycle length and even docs still go by it. Anyways I just wanted to share that. Its like 58% of women can get a positive at 9dpo they say. With frer, u most commonly see a positive at 10dpo. It all depends on the person but so u know, its very possible that early. I'm not trying to pressure u into testing early tho lol. What we usually all do is buy some cheap internet tests to feed out POAS addiction lol and start using the frers and stuff around 9dpo. Sometimes ill use a frer at 8dpo lol. I'm bad but last cycle and this cycle ive been doing sooo much better then I used to! I'm saving up my test money for when I know I have higher odds
> 
> Previously, i always start testing around 13/15 dpo few days before my expected period (based on apps). Which every time i did, next day :witch: shows up. That's how cruel that ugly :witch: is, always waiting for me to waste money before showing up. So for this cycle, i may test at 10dpo using frer depending how my temps will look like or wait til im 16dpo. Im not POAS addict, i just always try to wait it out or wait a day or two before expected af. I know i'll get a good picture of it after few more days of temping. But of course, as always, i'm gonna wait for your comment on my chart, lol :happydance:Click to expand...

lol the same thing USED to happen to me before I started testing 11dpo or earlier lol. Like when I was NTNP over 13+ cycles ago, id only test if AF was late and everytime id buy the test, open it up, and pee on it and literally 2secs later AF would show up lol. That happens when AF is late or due that day for me. Its sooo strange!!! But testing really early, it doesn't make AF show if she's going to show for me. Sometimes ill go buy a test JUST so AF will show when I'm late and in limbo and when I'm at the point where I want AF to show IF she's going to..it usually works lol.
haha ur too funny about me and ur chart


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I refuse to ever test early after last cycle.
> 
> Have to check your chart, guessing your LP is around 13-14 days?Click to expand...

It was 14 last month. But I was on clomid then. I think unmedicated it's like 12 or so. I started getting PINK Evaps at about 6dpo and all the way up until AF showed.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing, u made it so I refuse to ever ever order wondfos again. I'm def ordering a dif kind of internet cheapies OR just sticking w the .88cent WalMart tests if I absolutely feel the need to test early. I know what those evaps ALWAYS look like and I literally saw 10+ people that I had to warn about ur bad test and it turned our theirs were wrong too. After that many bad batches, neverrr will I use one of those tests again! Frer is the best early test to test with...if only they were cheaper like wondfo! Lol everytime I see someone post a pic of a wondfo hcg test that looks like urs did, I ALWAYS warn them n tell them to double check w frer now. Ugh that still makes me mad!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I refuse to ever test early after last cycle.
> 
> Have to check your chart, guessing your LP is around 13-14 days?Click to expand...
> 
> It was 14 last month. But I was on clomid then. I think unmedicated it's like 12 or so. I started getting PINK Evaps at about 6dpo and all the way up until AF showed.Click to expand...

msdcpa, wishing shared something very good w u that I forgot to about tests...well just wondfos....dont order any right now! As my last post says, there's tons of bad batches right now!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Lol ur strong making it to 10dpo lol. Almost all of us ladies are crazy and will start testing between 6-8dpo with cheapies and use frer after 9dpo. When frer says "6 days before ur missed period" it really means 9dpo because its based on AF being 14dpo, no shorter or longer. Its old fashioned standard cycle length and even docs still go by it. Anyways I just wanted to share that. Its like 58% of women can get a positive at 9dpo they say. With frer, u most commonly see a positive at 10dpo. It all depends on the person but so u know, its very possible that early. I'm not trying to pressure u into testing early tho lol. What we usually all do is buy some cheap internet tests to feed out POAS addiction lol and start using the frers and stuff around 9dpo. Sometimes ill use a frer at 8dpo lol. I'm bad but last cycle and this cycle ive been doing sooo much better then I used to! I'm saving up my test money for when I know I have higher odds
> 
> Previously, i always start testing around 13/15 dpo few days before my expected period (based on apps). Which every time i did, next day :witch: shows up. That's how cruel that ugly :witch: is, always waiting for me to waste money before showing up. So for this cycle, i may test at 10dpo using frer depending how my temps will look like or wait til im 16dpo. Im not POAS addict, i just always try to wait it out or wait a day or two before expected af. I know i'll get a good picture of it after few more days of temping. But of course, as always, i'm gonna wait for your comment on my chart, lol :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol the same thing USED to happen to me before I started testing 11dpo or earlier lol. Like when I was NTNP over 13+ cycles ago, id only test if AF was late and everytime id buy the test, open it up, and pee on it and literally 2secs later AF would show up lol. That happens when AF is late or due that day for me. Its sooo strange!!! But testing really early, it doesn't make AF show if she's going to show for me. Sometimes ill go buy a test JUST so AF will show when I'm late and in limbo and when I'm at the point where I want AF to show IF she's going to..it usually works lol.
> haha ur too funny about me and ur chartClick to expand...

It's like she's trying to annoy you more and more. You waited, you wasted money on testing then she comes.... That's why sometimes i think of not testing because when i do she always comes screaming "you loser!!!!, you should have waited for me instead of testing!!!!"

How can i not? You are like FF but a day early on it's prediction, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm trying to catch up between sleeps, and to the ladies possibly getting IB and possible implantation dips -- GOOD LUCK! Everything is crossed for all of you! 

*Wishing*, I think I asked you this and you probably answered, but are you still doing a NTNP this cycle? 

My RE told me that when you take oral medications to increase egg quality or production (like clomid or femara) you should give it 3-4 months to work its magic. Apparently it takes eggs 90 days to mature so if you continue taking meds, it builds up a better egg. I hope I explained that right? I've only been able to sleep a few hours at a time then I'm up for what feels like forever feeling exhausted, hungry and lazy. I'm 100% okay with it though!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jennuuh said:


> I'm trying to catch up between sleeps, and to the ladies possibly getting IB and possible implantation dips -- GOOD LUCK! Everything is crossed for all of you!
> 
> *Wishing*, I think I asked you this and you probably answered, but are you still doing a NTNP this cycle?
> 
> My RE told me that when you take oral medications to increase egg quality or production (like clomid or femara) you should give it 3-4 months to work its magic. Apparently it takes eggs 90 days to mature so if you continue taking meds, it builds up a better egg. I hope I explained that right? I've only been able to sleep a few hours at a time then I'm up for what feels like forever feeling exhausted, hungry and lazy. I'm 100% okay with it though!

I Am still NTNP at this point. Crazy stuff going on at work and didn't want to use clomid again until I was certain of what's going ok with all this work stuff. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jennuuh said:


> I'm trying to catch up between sleeps, and to the ladies possibly getting IB and possible implantation dips -- GOOD LUCK! Everything is crossed for all of you!
> 
> *Wishing*, I think I asked you this and you probably answered, but are you still doing a NTNP this cycle?
> 
> My RE told me that when you take oral medications to increase egg quality or production (like clomid or femara) you should give it 3-4 months to work its magic. Apparently it takes eggs 90 days to mature so if you continue taking meds, it builds up a better egg. I hope I explained that right? I've only been able to sleep a few hours at a time then I'm up for what feels like forever feeling exhausted, hungry and lazy. I'm 100% okay with it though!

Lol, sounds like your bean is burrowing in! It's a great sign you are so tired. Congrats!!!


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies, I am glad to see all the buzz near O time :) And Jennuuh, take all the rest you get :hugs: 

I have given up on OPK and temping this cycle which u already know thanks to random rantings. I am away from home for this week so no BD yet. I did start clomid though for my late O (cd22+) and short LP, and possibly follicle monitoring also from CD12. Hmmph. Sounds like too much work. But if clomid doesn't work I will have to get a tubal scan done.. For now, I hope it doesn't get to that and clomid works! :D


----------



## Wishing1010

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies, I am glad to see all the buzz near O time :) And Jennuuh, take all the rest you get :hugs:
> 
> I have given up on OPK and temping this cycle which u already know thanks to random rantings. I am away from home for this week so no BD yet. I did start clomid though for my late O (cd22+) and short LP, and possibly follicle monitoring also from CD12. Hmmph. Sounds like too much work. But if clomid doesn't work I will have to get a tubal scan done.. For now, I hope it doesn't get to that and clomid works! :D

Good luck, Hun!!!! FX for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck molgold! And an hsg may end up being good for u IF it does come to that. Alot of times it'll "clean out the Cobb webbs" or so to speak lol. My doc said alot of women have trouble & cant figure out exactly why and then they get an hsg and it clears out unknown blockage and then they get pregnant shortly after. Of course this isn't always the case but an hsg COULD potentially help u . FX u get ur bfp before even needing to come to that tho!  in my case, as I kinda thought, my only tube was blocked but FX that'll be fixed after my enzymes and repeat hsg  I have lots of hope! FX u get one of the many BFP's this month! May is a lucky month so far!


----------



## confuzion

My new testing date will be around the 31st wishing :)


----------



## cutieq

Wishing can you add me for the 25th?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Aidensmommy1, i told you you have a lips of an angel. What you say becomes true somehow..... If that's the first time you had maybe it's :bfp: after few days.... :) when are you planning to test? How long is ur usual lp?
> 
> my usual LP is 13 days long and I usually would be testing starting today (LOL) but after my tube diagnosis, I decided until I get it unblocked (after my repeat hsg), I'm just NTNP and just making it so we have a lil shot every cycle still by bding at least once in my fertile time but anyways I got off track. Since I'm trying not to waist good tests for a few months, ill be holding out until AF shows (unless things look reallyyyy good before that, then maybe ill test a little early lol). When will u be testing?Click to expand...




aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol ur strong making it to 10dpo lol. Almost all of us ladies are crazy and will start testing between 6-8dpo with cheapies and use frer after 9dpo. When frer says "6 days before ur missed period" it really means 9dpo because its based on AF being 14dpo, no shorter or longer. Its old fashioned standard cycle length and even docs still go by it. Anyways I just wanted to share that. Its like 58% of women can get a positive at 9dpo they say. With frer, u most commonly see a positive at 10dpo. It all depends on the person but so u know, its very possible that early. I'm not trying to pressure u into testing early tho lol. What we usually all do is buy some cheap internet tests to feed out POAS addiction lol and start using the frers and stuff around 9dpo. Sometimes ill use a frer at 8dpo lol. I'm bad but last cycle and this cycle ive been doing sooo much better then I used to! I'm saving up my test money for when I know I have higher odds

All of my positives have come on 10 dpo. 2 of them took the whole time to develop, but pregnancy #2 developed within 15 seconds.



Wishing1010 said:


> I refuse to ever test early after last cycle.

Omg what a confusing nightmare that was! But of course when it comes down to it, I only test early if I have a second rise in temps. It's happened all 3 times.



Jennuuh said:


> I'm trying to catch up between sleeps, and to the ladies possibly getting IB and possible implantation dips -- GOOD LUCK! Everything is crossed for all of you!
> 
> *Wishing*, I think I asked you this and you probably answered, but are you still doing a NTNP this cycle?
> 
> My RE told me that when you take oral medications to increase egg quality or production (like clomid or femara) you should give it 3-4 months to work its magic. Apparently it takes eggs 90 days to mature so if you continue taking meds, it builds up a better egg. I hope I explained that right? I've only been able to sleep a few hours at a time then I'm up for what feels like forever feeling exhausted, hungry and lazy. I'm 100% okay with it though!

It's actually not the follicles that take 90 days to mature. They only grow and mature cyclically. The fsh and lh, however can take 3-4 months to increase in your body. With pg 2, I was constantly falling asleep in random places and times.



MolGold said:


> Hey ladies, I am glad to see all the buzz near O time :) And Jennuuh, take all the rest you get :hugs:
> 
> I have given up on OPK and temping this cycle which u already know thanks to random rantings. I am away from home for this week so no BD yet. I did start clomid though for my late O (cd22+) and short LP, and possibly follicle monitoring also from CD12. Hmmph. Sounds like too much work. But if clomid doesn't work I will have to get a tubal scan done.. For now, I hope it doesn't get to that and clomid works! :D

I'm surprised they put you on clomid before checking your tubes.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I went out and got my 2 pack of frer. I plan to only use one this cycle (only if I get a second temp shift after this dip or if AF is late) but I figured id make sure I have a frer line test and one frer digi for.when the time comes when AF is finally late for a good reason!  FX that's in the next few months! 
I have the worst cold/sore throat that I've had all yr. I get a runny nose a little bit usually but I completely have had no voice since yest :-\. I hope its a quick cold/virus, what ever it is! I just want it to go away! Lol.. its driving me nuts trying to talk. If my tube was open, id probably think of this as a possibly good sign but I know that's wishful thinking. My nips hurt today and I keep getting dizzy spells, a bad lower back ache (backache got worse than usual 2 days ago about) and pinching in my lower abdomen BUT, I also seem to feel pinching every cycle. I wonder now if the pinching I always feel has been from my tube being blocked and things not working properly...maybe..? It's prob def possible. My uterus looks great they said so I dont think that's what's causing any pain. I have to call back tomorrow and find out when we go for our hsg follow up. I just blew it off for the past month about but I'm ready to talk about the results/whats next now without breaking down in tears everytime its mentioned. 

Jess, the serrapeptase enzyme ive been taking is commonly used for women with endometriosis and helps prevent scar tissue from growing back plus of.course helps reduce scar tissue EVERYWHERE in the body. (could help ur injury from falling as well if u have scar tissue there) anyways, i thought of u when I was reading an article on it earlier . I know u had everything all fixed up in surgery but just to keep it from coming back. Plus it helps get rid of icky fluids that can build up in ur tubes and harm the sperm, egg, or even the fetus... its just an overall good enzyme and wanted to share that w u  maybe u could talk to ur doc about it (if ur interested that is). And there's no side affects from the serrapeptase either so that's a plus . Ill be able to tell everyone first hand if it works good & quickly hopefully in the next couple months  FX veryyy tight!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'll look into it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I plan to take it even after I get my bfp...well after I have the baby I mean. Because not only does it help scar tissue but it just helps fluid build up and all that good stuff and its originally intended to unclog arteries and my family has HORRIBLE heart issues so me keeping my arteries clear def could help me in the future in other ways as well. Its just scary to me that my dad, his mother, and her mother all had heart attacks by the age of 32 and my dads mom and his grandmother both died at age 32 & 33. Luckily my dad lived through his THREE heart attacks. All 3 happened before he hit 46 as well. He's only 54 now. He worked through all that everytime he got out of the hospital but when he had his large intestine removed, hes been pretty much in bed ever sense. They gutted him like a deer and I'm not even exaggerating. Just from that surgery, it took over 4yrs for the entire wound to close up. It was insane! I feel bad for him :-\. Sry I got way off track there..


----------



## Megamegan

Good evening everyone! I am having the longest days ever because I'm helping this girl get settled in at work, and it requires a LOT of in-processing, because handing over your life to the Army is a ridiculously involved process. Anyway, it's nice to come home and rest and read about everyone's days. I miss joining you all during the day though :)

Welcome cutieq! Good luck :)

I just wanted to respond to Mary from this morning- I suppose I COULD be O'ing later, but I also got a ton of EWCM on Friday and Saturday, plus my telltale sign of intense ovary pain for a few hours Sunday night. So I'm like 99% sure that was O and I'm 2 DPO. I'll probably BD just incase I'm magically dropping a second egg or something crazy, or if O just didn't completely happen, but... I'm pretty sure it did. Just interesting that I would continue to have EWCM. Maybe it's a good sign. Maybe it means nothing. God only knows... literally. 

Edit: I also have my insane sense of smell which only happens during my LP. It's annoying. I smell everything. Most things smell gross. Yippeee!!


----------



## sunshine85

Megamegan said:


> Good evening everyone! I am having the longest days ever because I'm helping this girl get settled in at work, and it requires a LOT of in-processing, because handing over your life to the Army is a ridiculously involved process. Anyway, it's nice to come home and rest and read about everyone's days. I miss joining you all during the day though :)
> 
> Welcome cutieq! Good luck :)
> 
> I just wanted to respond to Mary from this morning- I suppose I COULD be O'ing later, but I also got a ton of EWCM on Friday and Saturday, plus my telltale sign of intense ovary pain for a few hours Sunday night. So I'm like 99% sure that was O and I'm 2 DPO. I'll probably BD just incase I'm magically dropping a second egg or something crazy, or if O just didn't completely happen, but... I'm pretty sure it did. Just interesting that I would continue to have EWCM. Maybe it's a good sign. Maybe it means nothing. God only knows... literally.
> 
> Edit: I also have my insane sense of smell which only happens during my LP. It's annoying. I smell everything. Most things smell gross. Yippeee!!

Biy do I know what marrying into the Army feels like. Uff lol


----------



## Megamegan

Haha. I don't know what marrying into the Army feels like, but I do know what BEING in the Army feels like! It's all a mess. Lol. Very grateful for my job though.


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls:hugs:

I am just stopping in to say hello...I hope you get more BFP this month.


----------



## Jrepp

When is your mentorship of the new girl over? 

So random question: I have been seriously considering becoming a passion party consultant. They are the leading retailer in the passion industry selling lotions, oils, toys....etc.. There are a few other companies I have been looking into as well. My question is: if I were to sign up would any of you be interested in purchasing things? You can send me a pm if you don't want your business posted. 

I feel like I read all the time on here that love making has become boring and routine. Sex should be fun and exciting!


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ibeach, how are things going with you?


----------



## Wishing1010

I've been reading but having a rough day and have to be selfish right now. I promise to reread and respond to you ladies tomorrow. Taking myself to bed. Love you girls, hope you have a great night. :hugs: very happy to see you, ibeach, hope all is well, Hun!


----------



## Megamegan

Hi, iBeach! Thanks for stopping by!

Kenna, sorry to hear you're having a rough day :( Hopefully after a good night of sleep you'll feel refreshed and better tomorrow. Don't apologize for taking a selfish night! 

Jessica- she'll be out of town for a week starting this weekend so I won't have to devote all my energy to her after this work week is over. 

AFM, my DH is in the bedroom right now playing YouTube clips from Pitch Perfect. He is so adorable sometimes. lol. I'm bored ATM and suddenly today I got the strong urge to POAS and get answers *now* LOL I thought I was doing pretty good convincing myself not to think about myself peeing on sticks (would rather focus on you guys!), and inevitably every 2ww I just can't stop that urge from arising. I hope to completely ignore this urge until a period is late, and the first step is not buying any HPTs!


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Hi, iBeach! Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> Kenna, sorry to hear you're having a rough day :( Hopefully after a good night of sleep you'll feel refreshed and better tomorrow. Don't apologize for taking a selfish night!
> 
> Jessica- she'll be out of town for a week starting this weekend so I won't have to devote all my energy to her after this work week is over.
> 
> AFM, my DH is in the bedroom right now playing YouTube clips from Pitch Perfect. He is so adorable sometimes. lol. I'm bored ATM and suddenly today I got the strong urge to POAS and get answers *now* LOL I thought I was doing pretty good convincing myself not to think about myself peeing on sticks (would rather focus on you guys!), and inevitably every 2ww I just can't stop that urge from arising. I hope to completely ignore this urge until a period is late, and the first step is not buying any HPTs!


LOL, you're absolutely right on the first step. Coz whenever you have HPTs available you won't be able to fight that urge.... 

Temp today is same as yesterday so nothing new but above CHs, except for a VERY little spot of brown this morning. I really hope its IB.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Just went to the loo and it's back to yellowish with creamy CM..... i also got bad headache which started last night up until now, hope it goes off so i can work well.


----------



## Megamegan

mdspca, are you a vet? Trying to figure out your username :laugh2: Do you use FF? If you want to put a link to your chart, others could weigh in on it (if you want that)... I really hope it was IB for you! Sounds promising since it went away, but you never know.

My temp went up another .2 today, but I'm still confident that O was on Sunday and not yesterday. Does anyone know why FF would give me an open circle on Sunday? I temped at the right time... only thing is it was the first temp for several days. But I didn't think that would mean open dot, just dotted line. Oh well. I still expect AF on May 18 or 19. I will probably test on the 20th if nothing by then because that will be 16 dpo, or 14 dpo if O was actually yesterday. 

Have a great day everyone! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Hi, iBeach! Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> Kenna, sorry to hear you're having a rough day :( Hopefully after a good night of sleep you'll feel refreshed and better tomorrow. Don't apologize for taking a selfish night!
> 
> Jessica- she'll be out of town for a week starting this weekend so I won't have to devote all my energy to her after this work week is over.
> 
> AFM, my DH is in the bedroom right now playing YouTube clips from Pitch Perfect. He is so adorable sometimes. lol. I'm bored ATM and suddenly today I got the strong urge to POAS and get answers *now* LOL I thought I was doing pretty good convincing myself not to think about myself peeing on sticks (would rather focus on you guys!), and inevitably every 2ww I just can't stop that urge from arising. I hope to completely ignore this urge until a period is late, and the first step is not buying any HPTs!

Nice looking temps Megamegan.......


----------



## Megamegan

We posted at the exact same time... lol.

I'm always happy to see my temps go up, but two cycles ago I had a very pretty chart which ended in AF, and then last cycle my temp stayed above 99 because I had the flu during AF, so... I don't put a lot of stock into my temps... but alas, I know I'll still just temp because if I ever do get that BFP I want to be able to say whether my BFP chart was any different than AF charts. But yeah, for the next 10 days or so, my temps probably aren't going to mean a whole lot.


----------



## aidensmommy1

sunshine85 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone! I am having the longest days ever because I'm helping this girl get settled in at work, and it requires a LOT of in-processing, because handing over your life to the Army is a ridiculously involved process. Anyway, it's nice to come home and rest and read about everyone's days. I miss joining you all during the day though :)
> 
> Welcome cutieq! Good luck :)
> 
> I just wanted to respond to Mary from this morning- I suppose I COULD be O'ing later, but I also got a ton of EWCM on Friday and Saturday, plus my telltale sign of intense ovary pain for a few hours Sunday night. So I'm like 99% sure that was O and I'm 2 DPO. I'll probably BD just incase I'm magically dropping a second egg or something crazy, or if O just didn't completely happen, but... I'm pretty sure it did. Just interesting that I would continue to have EWCM. Maybe it's a good sign. Maybe it means nothing. God only knows... literally.
> 
> Edit: I also have my insane sense of smell which only happens during my LP. It's annoying. I smell everything. Most things smell gross. Yippeee!!
> 
> Biy do I know what marrying into the Army feels like. Uff lolClick to expand...

yep I married into the army with my ex husband and now since our divorce he got kicked out (thankfully!!). He just was using the army to get his income and not really working. I cant stand when people are in the army but couldn't give to craps about our country, u know? Thank goodness for people like you Megan, who really wants to help us . I didn't know u r in the army until now. Thank u for ur service!
And Megan I agree now that u have more temps on ur chart, its looking more like a CD13 O. Before it looked a little weird but todays temp made it look better lol 

Sunshine, are u still an army wife now? If so, thank u for ur service as well. When I was married to my ex, it was so incredibly hard to be here by myself and trying to take care of everything at home while worrying about and missing my husband at the same time. To me, when someone is married to someone else in the army, I feel both people are dedicated to helping their people. Like every single day ur sacrificing some of ur happiness for ur country by sticking by the side of one of our men (or women) in the army and that's much needed support for your husband and the people working beside him. Idk if I wrote that exactly how I wanted to or if it makes sense lol, I hope it did. I was just trying to say thank u and that I know how hard it is and how much of ur life it takes to be an army wife. You are VERY strong! I hope u and hubby get ur bfp asap!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Hello girls:hugs:
> 
> I am just stopping in to say hello...I hope you get more BFP this month.

Ibeach! We miss u!! I want to chat with u more!  
Have u and ur boyfriend thought of using a sperm bank instead of an in person donor? Maybe that'd work better for you...
I think you will be a terrific mommy one of these days!!  <3 you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> When is your mentorship of the new girl over?
> 
> So random question: I have been seriously considering becoming a passion party consultant. They are the leading retailer in the passion industry selling lotions, oils, toys....etc.. There are a few other companies I have been looking into as well. My question is: if I were to sign up would any of you be interested in purchasing things? You can send me a pm if you don't want your business posted.
> 
> I feel like I read all the time on here that love making has become boring and routine. Sex should be fun and exciting!

that's sp funny because I'm about to get into the same thing! I was going to ask u girls the same question lol. I probably have loads of sex crazed people around here tho haha  That's too funny we have both been looking into the "toy industry" at the same time. I love this group of ladies :-D


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> mdspca, are you a vet? Trying to figure out your username :laugh2: Do you use FF? If you want to put a link to your chart, others could weigh in on it (if you want that)... I really hope it was IB for you! Sounds promising since it went away, but you never know.
> 
> My temp went up another .2 today, but I'm still confident that O was on Sunday and not yesterday. Does anyone know why FF would give me an open circle on Sunday? I temped at the right time... only thing is it was the first temp for several days. But I didn't think that would mean open dot, just dotted line. Oh well. I still expect AF on May 18 or 19. I will probably test on the 20th if nothing by then because that will be 16 dpo, or 14 dpo if O was actually yesterday.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! :dust:


LOL, im not a vet. I'm an accountant. MDS stands for my initials and the rest you may already know based on my profession. My chart is in my sig and available for all stalkers, LOL :happydance:, waiting for any opinion hahahahha.... This is my first time charting so I'm still in the process of learning what they could mean.... Regarding your chart, i'm guessing you O'ed on sunday, but hard to tell since you missed few temps before the dip. Maybe aidensmommy can help, she's a PRO at this thing... hahhahahah


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp today bounced right back to where it was before the drop. FX! 
I have 3 frers under my sink total and one clearblue digi and I HAVENT TESTED! LOL. I can never control myself and usually would have used one this a.m but I'm actually waiting! I feel like I'm making great progression with my POAS addiction this cycle :-D yay! And I plan to wait until AF is a no show but if my charts beautiful around 10dpo, I MAY break and test once lol. One test this cycle is better then 6+.  I'll have to see how it goes...
good luck ladies!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> My temp today bounced right back to where it was before the drop. FX!
> I have 3 frers under my sink total and one clearblue digi and I HAVENT TESTED! LOL. I can never control myself and usually would have used one this a.m but I'm actually waiting! I feel like I'm making great progression with my POAS addiction this cycle :-D yay! And I plan to wait until AF is a no show but if my charts beautiful still around 10dpo, I MAY break and test once lol. One test this cycle is better then 6+.  I'll have to see how it goes...
> good luck ladies!!


That's a lovely spike..... Good thing I have someone here that has temp dip below coverline. I just pray mine would be a little bit higher than post O temps... Planning also to test when AF is due but like you it all depends on my next temps, if they look good i'd probably test with frer before trying CBD... 

goodluck to all of us ladies..... 

:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> mdspca, are you a vet? Trying to figure out your username :laugh2: Do you use FF? If you want to put a link to your chart, others could weigh in on it (if you want that)... I really hope it was IB for you! Sounds promising since it went away, but you never know.
> 
> My temp went up another .2 today, but I'm still confident that O was on Sunday and not yesterday. Does anyone know why FF would give me an open circle on Sunday? I temped at the right time... only thing is it was the first temp for several days. But I didn't think that would mean open dot, just dotted line. Oh well. I still expect AF on May 18 or 19. I will probably test on the 20th if nothing by then because that will be 16 dpo, or 14 dpo if O was actually yesterday.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! :dust:
> 
> 
> LOL, im not a vet. I'm an accountant. MDS stands for my initials and the rest you may already know based on my profession. My chart is in my sig and available for all stalkers, LOL :happydance:, waiting for any opinion hahahahha.... This is my first time charting so I'm still in the process of learning what they could mean.... Regarding your chart, i'm guessing you O'ed on sunday, but hard to tell since you missed few temps before the dip. Maybe aidensmommy can help, she's a PRO at this thing... hahhahahahClick to expand...

lol . I believe im one of the girls who got mega temping 3 cycles ago as well. I think its a very important ttc tool . 
mdscpa, FX ur temps keep rising or stay at a stable high temp. That'd be a potentially good sign. As Megan said, she has a BEAUTIFUL chart 3 cycles ago and it was Bfn! We were all almost certain she was going to get it with her high temps! So just keep that in mind since you don't know what temps are like FOR YOU yet. (it stinks we all have to be so different!!!)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My temp today bounced right back to where it was before the drop. FX!
> I have 3 frers under my sink total and one clearblue digi and I HAVENT TESTED! LOL. I can never control myself and usually would have used one this a.m but I'm actually waiting! I feel like I'm making great progression with my POAS addiction this cycle :-D yay! And I plan to wait until AF is a no show but if my charts beautiful still around 10dpo, I MAY break and test once lol. One test this cycle is better then 6+.  I'll have to see how it goes...
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> 
> That's a lovely spike..... Good thing I have someone here that has temp dip below coverline. I just pray mine would be a little bit higher than post O temps... Planning also to test when AF is due but like you it all depends on my next temps, if they look good i'd probably test with frer before trying CBD...
> 
> goodluck to all of us ladies.....
> 
> :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

yes if I were u, id def def test w frer before the CB digi. I only use those if I'm late. They dont pick up early for me. I do have one frer digi which is very sensitive but the digis are something I just keep to confirm if I ever think I see a line  Frer is nice and sensitive tho.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My temp today bounced right back to where it was before the drop. FX!
> I have 3 frers under my sink total and one clearblue digi and I HAVENT TESTED! LOL. I can never control myself and usually would have used one this a.m but I'm actually waiting! I feel like I'm making great progression with my POAS addiction this cycle :-D yay! And I plan to wait until AF is a no show but if my charts beautiful still around 10dpo, I MAY break and test once lol. One test this cycle is better then 6+.  I'll have to see how it goes...
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> 
> That's a lovely spike..... Good thing I have someone here that has temp dip below coverline. I just pray mine would be a little bit higher than post O temps... Planning also to test when AF is due but like you it all depends on my next temps, if they look good i'd probably test with frer before trying CBD...
> 
> goodluck to all of us ladies.....
> 
> :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> yes if I were u, id def def test w frer before the CB digi. I only use those if I'm late. They dont pick up early for me. I do have one frer digi which is very sensitive but the digis are something I just keep to confirm if I ever think I see a line  Frer is nice and sensitive tho.Click to expand...


i'm just scared testing early. It might upset the :witch: again and show her ugly face....... lol


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the other chart i have with all other symptoms.
 



Attached Files:







Ovufriend Chart.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for u! Waiting to test is better anyways if u can control it . If I would have waited to test, I would've thought my chemical was just AF and wouldn't have been very sad/let down by it because I wouldn't have even known! My doc said chemicals are soooo common but most of the time women dont even know because they didn't test early and honestly, I wish I would've waited the month it happened to me to test. It would have saved me and dh ALOT of heartache. Your smart for waiting. I personally didn't learn my lesson (apparently!) after my chemical so I still test early but that's also because I'm at high risk for ectopic so my doc actually said the words "test early" and so I do lol. But now that I know my tube is completely blocked at the ovary side (or it looked blocked during my hsg anyhow, could have been a spasm from all the pain I was in, u never know!) but anyways, that's the only reason I'm waiting this cycle. I figure there's prob not much of a chance for an egg to get through period but I do believe in miracles  so that's why if my chart looks good around 10dpo, I will more then likely test once still. Before my hsg, we already knew I was at risk for ectopic due to PIDS in the past but now its confirmed that my only tube is blocked :-(. I couldn't remember if u knew about why I'm NTNP right now so I figured id tell you a little bit. FX my enzymes are miracle pills!  and FX u get ur bfp! I love seeing bfps on this thread because at the time being, it helps me get through my own issues seeing you ladies succeed. It shows me I WILL get my bfp and give aiden a baby "sister" (I want a boy but aiden wants a sister lol) and dh his first baby . That'll be an amazing day! 
TONS OF :dust: TO ALL!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for all you ladies!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX for u! Waiting to test is better anyways if u can control it . If I would have waited to test, I would've thought my chemical was just AF and wouldn't have been very sad/let down by it because I wouldn't have even known! My doc said chemicals are soooo common but most of the time women dont even know because they didn't test early and honestly, I wish I would've waited the month it happened to me to test. It would have saved me and dh ALOT of heartache. Your smart for waiting. I personally didn't learn my lesson (apparently!) after my chemical so I still test early but that's also because I'm at high risk for ectopic so my doc actually said the words "test early" and so I do lol. But now that I know my tube is completely blocked at the ovary side (or it looked blocked during my hsg anyhow, could have been a spasm from all the pain I was in, u never know!) but anyways, that's the only reason I'm waiting this cycle. I figure there's prob not much of a chance for an egg to get through period but I do believe in miracles  so that's why if my chart looks good around 10dpo, I will more then likely test once still. Before my hsg, we already knew I was at risk for ectopic due to PIDS in the past but now its confirmed that my only tube is blocked :-(. I couldn't remember if u knew about why I'm NTNP right now so I figured id tell you a little bit. FX my enzymes are miracle pills!  and FX u get ur bfp! I love seeing bfps on this thread because at the time being, it helps me get through my own issues seeing you ladies succeed. It shows me I WILL get my bfp and give aiden a baby "sister" (I want a boy but aiden wants a sister lol) and dh his first baby . That'll be an amazing day!
> TONS OF :dust: TO ALL!


FX to you mary. Just saw from other posts they call you that, :) 
Miracles do happen to those who wait. I updated my chart by putting my saliva tests results to the notes instead of the ferning tests section. And FF gave me the solid lines, i know that's the reason why it gave me crosshairs. It's the third month using the scope and every time it gave me different pattern the whole cycle. So right now i can't depend on it alone. So instead of it messing around my chart, i'd rather just keep them in my notes. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good idea 

Good luck to u too wishing!! Hopefully u O soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

I think I'm either going to O super late or not at all. Stupid body :(


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I think I'm either going to O super late or not at all. Stupid body :(

Keeping everything crossed for you wishing1010.... Don't get disappointed yet you will O soon maybe your body is preparing the best egg ever. Who knows, maybe tomorrow you'll get the biggest dip. Will be lurking on your chart everyday and see the progress.... 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm either going to O super late or not at all. Stupid body :(
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you wishing1010.... Don't get disappointed yet you will O soon maybe your body is preparing the best egg ever. Who knows, maybe tomorrow you'll get the biggest dip. Will be lurking on your chart everyday and see the progress....
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, but after 40+ cycles, TTC gets old. :(


----------



## Jrepp

I was told to test early as well so that they can get me in for early testing. 

Kenna, when do you normally o?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I was told to test early as well so that they can get me in for early testing.
> 
> Kenna, when do you normally o?

Ummm anywhere from cd 20-30 so, I still have time if I'm going to. Going to keep to the Bd!!! 

Oh, and to answer your question about the passion party, we've got some fun stuff but I'll keep you in mind when we decide to buy some more :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I was told to test early as well so that they can get me in for early testing.
> 
> Kenna, when do you normally o?

yeah they told me they would be doing an ultrasound ASAP to check for signs of ectopic. I always thought the egg was too small to see until 5-6 wks but they seem to think they'll see something still at 4wks. We shall see when the time comes I guess . Will they be doing an early ultrasound for u as well?


----------



## Wishing1010

My CP is SHOW and a bit of light brown spotting. BD time it sounds like! That brightened my day :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Cutieq and Confuzion, I have added your new test dates. FX!!! :dust:

Mary, I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I was told to test early as well so that they can get me in for early testing.
> 
> Kenna, when do you normally o?
> 
> yeah they told me they would be doing an ultrasound ASAP to check for signs of ectopic. I always thought the egg was too small to see until 5-6 wks but they seem to think they'll see something still at 4wks. We shall see when the time comes I guess . Will they be doing an early ultrasound for u as well?Click to expand...

I'll have ultrasounds at 6, 8, 10 and 12 weeks before being released to a regular Ob, although we will actually be with a midwife because they stay with you through labor instead of a nurse practitioner who is hit and miss.



Wishing1010 said:


> My CP is SHOW and a bit of light brown spotting. BD time it sounds like! That brightened my day :)

Sounds like some ovulation spotting! So exciting!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I sure hope so!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay wishing I hope u see a nice rise tomorrow 

jrepp, its good to know you'll be able to see your little bean every two wks at first. That alone will help ease ur mind...plus its just so amazing to see the baby as it grows


----------



## Wishing1010

I agree with Mary, that's going to be so reassuring for you, Jess!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ok, Another BD session in. My lady parts are about ready for a break, DH actually asked for one! Lol :)


----------



## Jrepp

That's great news Kenna!

I on the other hand am super pissed. My husband went to go have drinks with his best friend and the new team leader for his department. They were supposed to go to a sports bar. Thanks to the wonders of where's my iPhone, he is at a bar where the waitress are dressed like this: 

I am so unbelievably angry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh! I would kill DH for going somewhere like that lol
I know some women are fine with it but I think that the only lady he should be looking at scantily clad is me! ;) unless we are at the beach where skin is more appropriate. I think I'm old fashioned lol


----------



## Jrepp

I agree completely! I am not ok with my husband looking at anyone but me. My mom and sister kind of took his side in the matter. I said he knows I don't like that place and out of respect for me he should have told his friend and his coworker that his wife diesnt approve, can they go elsewhere......or stayed at the sports bar where there are fully clothed waitresses.


----------



## Wishing1010

Amen!!!! Glad I'm not the only girl like this anymore. I feel like such a prude sometimes :blush:


----------



## Wishing1010

Have you said anything to him yet?


----------



## Jrepp

He just told me where he was and said he was going to Cheesecake Factory, did I want something. I said no and your in trouble. He asked me why, so I said you know why and you might as well get something to eat because I'm not cooking you anything.

I don't think not wanting your husband to look at scantily clothed women is prude. He shouldn't be anywhere near one out of respect for the woman he chose to spend the rest of his life with.


----------



## Wishing1010

My boss takes customers to strip clubs all the time and I just cringe at that. Business should be handled in a better environment, and you are right that your DH should have stood up for himself (and you) and asked to go somewhere else. But maybe he was embarrassed to...or will use that excuse...ugh!!!


----------



## Jrepp

He gave the baby, I love you, I'm only interested in you, you can trust me speech.


----------



## Jrepp

And he threw in a "what do you think I'm going to do?" I'll tell you what I'm going to do.....move his pillow and a blanket out into the living room and lock the bedroom door.............or hide in the closet like I always do


----------



## Megamegan

Jess I'm on your side too. I get sooooo angry at even the MENTION of strip clubs or anything with disgusting half dressed skanks. DH swears he thinks it's gross too and that I should chill out, but I too get worked up about it. The biggest thing is whether or not they lie about it. And like... it makes me wonder what the other guys are telling THEIR wives, you know? "The guys at work wanted to go and I had no choice..." yeah right. Men thrive on the visual. Well, at the end of the day we have to choose our battles. Hope it doesn't end up causing a fight for you two. 

Hello everyone, I had the craziest longest day ever, and it was all good stuff, just insanely nonstop busy. Oh yeah, Mary, a little more about my job- thanks for your sweet message this morning! I am a musician in the military, my primary job is to play music. It's a sweet gig and involves a lot more than actually sitting down and playing the flute, because I *am* in the Army and certain things are always required- we are basically the representatives for the soldiers oversees... we are the ones who perform for the public and tell the Army story for the country to hear. It's definitely a cool job. I never deploy or do anything remotely in harm's way, like several other jobs in the Army, but part of my job is to tell the American people how important ALL soldiers are.

Anyway back to TTC, nothing new here, back to my normal old creamy CM post-o. 

Early bedtime for me.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks for the backup Megan! We are already in a fight.....well I am. He's trying to smooth things over before he gets home. 

I'm glad you aren't on harms way!


----------



## Megamegan

And btw Mary, that jump is super awesome. I hope it was an implantation dip. You never know... and if your temp keeps moving up at 10 dpo you totally have to test! Lol. I'm going to be a bad influence, especially since I'M also trying not to test til after AF due this time! I gotta live vicariously through you gals.


----------



## Megamegan

Don't hide in the closet Jess! You're too beautiful and amazing and he is gonna have to face that when he comes home. The whole reason you're mad is because you love him SO much that you don't want to share. So remind him of that. You'll be ok!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Megan. I am so unbelievably angry right now, I'm literally laying her crying. To top off what my douche bag, I mean husband did, I just found out my dad's best friends sisters 17 year old daughter is 10 weeks pregnant. It's so unfair.

I taped a note to the bedroom door saying "you know how I feel about the tilted kilt, you know how I feel about you being around scantily clothed women, out of respect for your WIFE you should have stayed at the sports bar or gone somewhere where the employees have avtual clothes on.

I feel bad because everytime he goes out with his friend it turns into a huge fight, but he needs to stop being so fucking stupid!


----------



## mdscpa

Way to go wishing..... I hope you get a temp rise today....

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Urghhhh... Brown spotting again this morning thought it stopped yesterday morning. It's a quarter size and more than the first day when it showed up at night. Im so confused right now I'm only 7dpo, temp rose today, if this is :af: it might mean i have a short LP. :( I hope this is due to IB.

Can't wait to see updates on your charts ladies.

FX... :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, men are so annoying sometimes!!!! And the whole "I only have eyes for you", etc. Lines that use are ridiculous. I had an ex who was horrible about this stuff. Thankfully, DH is smarter...but probably due to the fact I made it very clear that I won't put up with that. I found old Playboys at DH place when we had been together for a couple of months, I got so unbelievably mad (they were like 6 years old lol) and since then, no issues. :)

I hope last night went ok, and I'm sorry he put you in this position. He probably doesn't understand what the big deal is...most men don't! Hoping he wises up for you and learns his lesson. :hugs:

Oh no, I'm sorry you were hit with that bad BFP news. That's very unfair and I hope that you don't have to hear about many bfp's until yours comes!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Way to go wishing..... I hope you get a temp rise today....
> 
> :dust:

Well, I did but it's really tomorrow's temp I need to see lol. If it's still up then yay!!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)

Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

No it didn't go well. He got home and started yelling at me that I was being ridiculous and didn't trust him and I ended up walking out. I spent about 3 hours in the mail room next to the pool. The only reason I came back inside was because it was lightening and thundering. He came to bed thinking it was ok to sleep in the same room as me and pitched a fit when I wouldn't give him any of the covers. I threw them at all him and am now sitting on the couch with the biggest headache in the world.


----------



## Wishing1010

:( I'm so sorry. That does not sound like a good night at all. I hope it gets better soon. Have you taken anything for your head?


----------



## Jrepp

No. I'm about to try some Tylenol


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)
> 
> Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!

I hope so too. And praying it stops today then i'll be relieved. It's my first temping and i'll be happy even if i dont get :bfp: i just don't like seeing a short LP if the :witch: decided to show up...... Anyways, i'll just wait for tomorrows temp then i know i will see a dip if af do come.

I'm so sorry for you jrepp, sometimes men do that yelling before you even open your mouth thinking it's gonna scare you and just listen to him. It's there defense mechanism.... Wish you'll be ok soon.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> No. I'm about to try some Tylenol

I hope it helps. Hang in there, Hun!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary!!!! Omg look at that rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jumping up and down cheering lol!!!!! When are you going to test?!??!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)
> 
> Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I hope so too. And praying it stops today then i'll be relieved. It's my first temping and i'll be happy even if i dont get :bfp: i just don't like seeing a short LP if the :witch: decided to show up...... Anyways, i'll just wait for tomorrows temp then i know i will see a dip if af do come.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you jrepp, sometimes men do that yelling before you even open your mouth thinking it's gonna scare you and just listen to him. It's there defense mechanism.... Wish you'll be ok soon.Click to expand...

I hope your temp stays up!!! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> And btw Mary, that jump is super awesome. I hope it was an implantation dip. You never know... and if your temp keeps moving up at 10 dpo you totally have to test! Lol. I'm going to be a bad influence, especially since I'M also trying not to test til after AF due this time! I gotta live vicariously through you gals.

lol I do the same thing with you girls . And believe me, if my temp stays up at where it jumped to this a.m, I will def be testing at 10dpo


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww, we have to wait?! Okay...but I'm going to be impatiently awaiting your test!!!! 2 more days!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - I would give it 3-4 days, so maybe 11dpo instead of 10. 

Have you ever been so upset that you puke? I just did :( now I don't know if I should take more Tylenol or not. :cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Megan. I am so unbelievably angry right now, I'm literally laying her crying. To top off what my douche bag, I mean husband did, I just found out my dad's best friends sisters 17 year old daughter is 10 weeks pregnant. It's so unfair.
> 
> I taped a note to the bedroom door saying "you know how I feel about the tilted kilt, you know how I feel about you being around scantily clothed women, out of respect for your WIFE you should have stayed at the sports bar or gone somewhere where the employees have avtual clothes on.
> 
> I feel bad because everytime he goes out with his friend it turns into a huge fight, but he needs to stop being so fucking stupid!

jess, I am the same way with dh :-(. I think it roots from issues in past relationships and thankfully my dh understands that  that's a huge reason we never fight. Hes very understanding. What I'm getting at is, have u had relationships in the past that weren't good that caused like permanent trust issues? That's what happened to me and it SUCKS! Dh is totally trustable, I just HATE the nasty girls that are always out trying to sleep with everyone's bf's or husbands and I always feel like those girls will put their hands on MY dh! U know? Ugh. Life would be much easier without girls like that in the world! . I dont know if your issue arise from ur past like mine do but either way, I get how ur feeling. I hope u feel better hun! <3 I think I missed ur originally post about all of this so ill go find it real quick.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary!!!! Omg look at that rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jumping up and down cheering lol!!!!! When are you going to test?!??!

lol thank u!  I'm hoping it stays up there! Thhe one cycle I wasn't going to test, my chart has to mess with me! Lol FX its not just playing a trick!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - I would give it 3-4 days, so maybe 11dpo instead of 10.
> 
> Have you ever been so upset that you puke? I just did :( now I don't know if I should take more Tylenol or not. :cry:

ive been fighting with myself on he actual date of testing lol. I want to right now sooooo bad but I just peed to stop that from being possible lol

Jess, I have puked from being so upset :-(. It happens when I have extremely bad anxiety and am crying all at the same time as I can't breath n then puking makes my breathing worse. Ugh. Are u ok?


----------



## Megamegan

Oh no Jess! Yes I know it's possible to be that upset, you must really be worked up :( I'm so sorry. You should rest while he's at work today, you probably really need sleep at this point. 

Wishing let's hope tomorrow has a temp rise!

msdcpa, even if the spotting doesn't stop, it could still be IB that lasts a while. I know some women had it for like a week. 7 dpo is super early for AF to start, so I'm more inclined to think AF is not about to show... FX!

And MARY! I'm so excited about your rise, lol. I saw it this morning and I said "yay!" to my puppy. Haha. Let's hope it stays up there :)

I have a .6 rise this morning, but I had 2 beers last night. At first I forgot about it and I was all excited, but then I quickly remembered there MUST be a reason for that rise at only 4 dpo. I thought I drank enough water to stay hydrated, and they were light beers, but I guess it can definitely affect your temp. So I'm assuming, if my temp goes back down tomorrow, that this rise was only so high because I drank a little last night.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Oh no Jess! Yes I know it's possible to be that upset, you must really be worked up :( I'm so sorry. You should rest while he's at work today, you probably really need sleep at this point.
> 
> Wishing let's hope tomorrow has a temp rise!
> 
> msdcpa, even if the spotting doesn't stop, it could still be IB that lasts a while. I know some women had it for like a week. 7 dpo is super early for AF to start, so I'm more inclined to think AF is not about to show... FX!
> 
> And MARY! I'm so excited about your rise, lol. I saw it this morning and I said "yay!" to my puppy. Haha. Let's hope it stays up there :)
> 
> I have a .6 rise this morning, but I had 2 beers last night. At first I forgot about it and I was all excited, but then I quickly remembered there MUST be a reason for that rise at only 4 dpo. I thought I drank enough water to stay hydrated, and they were light beers, but I guess it can definitely affect your temp. So I'm assuming, if my temp goes back down tomorrow, that this rise was only so high because I drank a little last night.

you usually have pretty high temps any how so hopefully ur temps just getting higher quicker because ur bfp is on its way  FX!!

But of course alcohol can affect it like u said so that's good for u to know because things affect all of our temps differently so you'll know for YOU how much drinking with mess with ur temp (even if it was a tiny bit that u drank). We're all too diff when it comes to our bodies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> That's great news Kenna!
> 
> I on the other hand am super pissed. My husband went to go have drinks with his best friend and the new team leader for his department. They were supposed to go to a sports bar. Thanks to the wonders of where's my iPhone, he is at a bar where the waitress are dressed like this:
> 
> I am so unbelievably angry!

OMGOSH! I WOULD SNAP!!! As I stated in my last msg to you, I have big trust issues from my past and I would be FURIOUS even without trust issues! I completely missed this post and couldn't figure out exactly what everyone was talking about :-(. I'm sorry hun. I have tension running through my body for you right now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)
> 
> Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I hope so too. And praying it stops today then i'll be relieved. It's my first temping and i'll be happy even if i dont get :bfp: i just don't like seeing a short LP if the :witch: decided to show up...... Anyways, i'll just wait for tomorrows temp then i know i will see a dip if af do come.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you jrepp, sometimes men do that yelling before you even open your mouth thinking it's gonna scare you and just listen to him. It's there defense mechanism.... Wish you'll be ok soon.Click to expand...

my doc said IB can last anywhere from a day to a couple wks or even longer. Most commonly lasts 2-5 days from what ive read but It depends in the person. I know people who full on bled their whole pregnancy and were completely fine so ur not out yet. FX for u!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)
> 
> Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I hope so too. And praying it stops today then i'll be relieved. It's my first temping and i'll be happy even if i dont get :bfp: i just don't like seeing a short LP if the :witch: decided to show up...... Anyways, i'll just wait for tomorrows temp then i know i will see a dip if af do come.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you jrepp, sometimes men do that yelling before you even open your mouth thinking it's gonna scare you and just listen to him. It's there defense mechanism.... Wish you'll be ok soon.Click to expand...
> 
> my doc said IB can last anywhere from a day to a couple wks or even longer. Most commonly lasts 2-5 days from what ive read but It depends in the person. I know people who full on bled their whole pregnancy and were completely fine so ur not out yet. FX for u!!Click to expand...

HUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE temp rise you got there Mary!!!!!! im so happy for you..... I already read a ton regarding implantation i always come across of it while TTC... I read some only have it for less than a day, a day or for few days so that's really confusing. What i do know is that most of the time it occurs before your :af: is due. Just praying that it stays brown or just stop at once so i'll be ok. Like i said earlier, i'm not worried if i didn't get :bfp: this cycle i just don't like a short LP coz that's another problem.

Im just so happy right now that most of us here got a rise in temps. hopefully it stays that way.

FX and baby :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you all!!!! So many promising charts in here, hope to see lots of bfp's!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I have so much cramping this morning, not horrible pain wise, just constant. I hope AF isn't going to show super early.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)
> 
> Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I hope so too. And praying it stops today then i'll be relieved. It's my first temping and i'll be happy even if i dont get :bfp: i just don't like seeing a short LP if the :witch: decided to show up...... Anyways, i'll just wait for tomorrows temp then i know i will see a dip if af do come.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you jrepp, sometimes men do that yelling before you even open your mouth thinking it's gonna scare you and just listen to him. It's there defense mechanism.... Wish you'll be ok soon.Click to expand...
> 
> my doc said IB can last anywhere from a day to a couple wks or even longer. Most commonly lasts 2-5 days from what ive read but It depends in the person. I know people who full on bled their whole pregnancy and were completely fine so ur not out yet. FX for u!!Click to expand...
> 
> HUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE temp rise you got there Mary!!!!!! im so happy for you..... I already read a ton regarding implantation i always come across of it while TTC... I read some only have it for less than a day, a day or for few days so that's really confusing. What i do know is that most of the time it occurs before your :af: is due. Just praying that it stays brown or just stop at once so i'll be ok. Like i said earlier, i'm not worried if i didn't get :bfp: this cycle i just don't like a short LP coz that's another problem.
> 
> Im just so happy right now that most of us here got a rise in temps. hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> FX and baby :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I bet ur LP will be just fine . Last month u spotted for 7 days right? So hopefully it'll be 12-13dpo before AF would be due to show. Most women have an LP of 13-15 days...some 16 days but that's less common. If a bfp doesn't happen this cycle, I think ur LP will be a good length (based on the amount of days u spotted last cycle as well as ur "norm cycle length"). 

And omgosh id be in shock if my dip and spike amounts to something! I've never had a second esrogen surge or any kind of big dip below the cover line followed by a spike so its out of the norm for me personally. Maybe its a new normal thing for me. We'll see. I usually have alot more "symptoms" than I do now or they usually start earlier any ways. FX our charts stay up now!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I'm glad that others feel the same way I do. I haven't had any relationships in the past that dealt with trust issues. In fact I only had 1 boyfriend before h and we broke up because his friends were jerks. H (too mad for a d in front of the h) has never really given me a reason to distrust him, but I can't help but feel like when a guy says you can trust me, he's already done something he feels guilty for. I learned from my brothers friends, never trust a guy that says trust me. He should have known that I wouldn't be alright with him being there, and when he found out I was upset about it he should have left.....not stayed 2 more hours. Even if he didn't think anything was wrong, he should have apologized for hurting me and tried to fix things instead of trying it make me out to be wrong and worrying about his damn video game.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I have so much cramping this morning, not horrible pain wise, just constant. I hope AF isn't going to show super early.

ugh, I hope not! Hopefully its for O and not AF! Stay away from Kenna :af:!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

If temp stays up until 10dpo i might test since it's gonna be 6 days passed my dip.... Might be a good Mother's day gift at that time, :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm glad that others feel the same way I do. I haven't had any relationships in the past that dealt with trust issues. In fact I only had 1 boyfriend before h and we broke up because his friends were jerks. H (too mad for a d in front of the h) has never really given me a reason to distrust him, but I can't help but feel like when a guy says you can trust me, he's already done something he feels guilty for. I learned from my brothers friends, never trust a guy that says trust me. He should have known that I wouldn't be alright with him being there, and when he found out I was upset about it he should have left.....not stayed 2 more hours. Even if he didn't think anything was wrong, he should have apologized for hurting me and tried to fix things instead of trying it make me out to be wrong and worrying about his damn video game.

your absolutely right. He should have apologized and he def should have left there when he knew you were mad. I learned alot from my brothers friends as well... and my own friends because Ive always hung out with ALL guys besides maybe 3 girls because I usually dont like girls! Lol (I love all u girls tho!!) but I learned most of the scandalous things men will do by dating my ex (the one who gave me Chlamydia and ruined my baby makin organs :-( ) He cheated all the time, constantly had to be places with girls in skimpy clothes. Ugh. I think the fact that that particular ex cheated on me 50+ times (I didn't know at first) and not only did he cheat but he also possibly ruined my future in the baby making department, I think thats what makes my dh understand where I'm coming from so well.
And u know what, now that u mention it, every guy who has cheated on me has said "u can trust me" but dh hasn't and I KNOW he hasn't cheated. I hate that people even cheat!! It really causes unneeded worry & stress even when nothing is going on! I'm sure ur H had an innocent night BUT I do 120% understand why ur mad, id be too and I do agree with everything u said about him apologizing to you. Its not whether or not he actually did anything like cheating but its the fact that he lied and didn't find anything wrong with being where he was. I completely get it :-\. I'm sorry he's putting u through this. Sometimes men just dont understand that a nice apology/discussion is all it really takes and we'd feel a little better! (depending on the situation of course). I'm sorry I rambled and may have got off track somewhere in the middle of that. I hope u get a very nice apology tonight hun...u deserve one.


----------



## Wishing1010

Argh!!!!! I'm like ready to whoop some butt, Jess! You need me to come over to CO? Maybe he'll apologize today, which is way too late, but hopefully you two can make amends and he won't ever do it again.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)
> 
> Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I hope so too. And praying it stops today then i'll be relieved. It's my first temping and i'll be happy even if i dont get :bfp: i just don't like seeing a short LP if the :witch: decided to show up...... Anyways, i'll just wait for tomorrows temp then i know i will see a dip if af do come.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you jrepp, sometimes men do that yelling before you even open your mouth thinking it's gonna scare you and just listen to him. It's there defense mechanism.... Wish you'll be ok soon.Click to expand...
> 
> my doc said IB can last anywhere from a day to a couple wks or even longer. Most commonly lasts 2-5 days from what ive read but It depends in the person. I know people who full on bled their whole pregnancy and were completely fine so ur not out yet. FX for u!!Click to expand...
> 
> HUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE temp rise you got there Mary!!!!!! im so happy for you..... I already read a ton regarding implantation i always come across of it while TTC... I read some only have it for less than a day, a day or for few days so that's really confusing. What i do know is that most of the time it occurs before your :af: is due. Just praying that it stays brown or just stop at once so i'll be ok. Like i said earlier, i'm not worried if i didn't get :bfp: this cycle i just don't like a short LP coz that's another problem.
> 
> Im just so happy right now that most of us here got a rise in temps. hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> FX and baby :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet ur LP will be just fine . Last month u spotted for 7 days right? So hopefully it'll be 12-13dpo before AF would be due to show. Most women have an LP of 13-15 days...some 16 days but that's less common. If a bfp doesn't happen this cycle, I think ur LP will be a good length (based on the amount of days u spotted last cycle as well as ur "norm cycle length").
> 
> And omgosh id be in shock if my dip and spike amounts to something! I've never had a second esrogen surge or any kind of big dip below the cover line followed by a spike so its out of the norm for me personally. Maybe its a new normal thing for me. We'll see. I usually have alot more "symptoms" than I do now or they usually start earlier any ways. FX our charts stay up now!!!Click to expand...

Last cycle i spotted for 9days but very very small just see it with CM and it started 2 days before i expected my period but it stayed away for a long time maybe due to medicines im taking. This spotting is different and it's goes to my undies and its dark brown this is waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy to early to arrive before my expected af unless this is my normal cycle now if af does arrive... Expecting it on May 15th, that's 7 more days.... So hoping for a good temps or af arrives on schedule to know if i have a normal LP. :)

Can't wait to see BFPs in this thread... I love you all ladies......

FX.


----------



## Jrepp

Lol! It makes perfect sense to me....but neither of us has a penis. I know he would never cheat on me. I always know where he is. But it's the principal of the matter. 

Thanks Kenna, I would love for you to come to Colorado but not for my h's sorry behind. 

I did puke again so I think it's from the Tylenol and not eating since 10am yesterday morning. 

Listen to me rambling on about how douchey my husband is when we have charts to analyze and discuss!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey, issues with our SO are just as important as charts!!! Well, if I could, I would come over and take you to whatever your fave breakfast spot is and let you vent out loud! I think my problem is that I have no one to talk to, I have a sister but she is in Illinois and my mom doesn't get good reception where she lives so I can't just pick up and call her.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Hey, issues with our SO are just as important as charts!!! Well, if I could, I would come over and take you to whatever your fave breakfast spot is and let you vent out loud! I think my problem is that I have no one to talk to, I have a sister but she is in Illinois and my mom doesn't get good reception where she lives so I can't just pick up and call her.

I'm right with Kenna!  id beat up anyone for my girls!  and SO issues are def very important as well! We're always here for each other for ANYTHING and that's what I love about this particular group. We discuss EVERYTHING!! I <3 you ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you slept well, Megan!!! And thank you for your service!!! I was going to go into the Air Force and do tv/radio broadcasting but then decided not to. I chickened out bc DH and I were newly married and I didn't want to be away from him for boot camp/school. Kinda childish I know but I feel it was worth it as we have had such a good marriage and that first year was so important to building the foundation we have now. :)
> 
> Mdscpa, I hope this spotting is just old stuff getting out of your system!!! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I hope so too. And praying it stops today then i'll be relieved. It's my first temping and i'll be happy even if i dont get :bfp: i just don't like seeing a short LP if the :witch: decided to show up...... Anyways, i'll just wait for tomorrows temp then i know i will see a dip if af do come.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you jrepp, sometimes men do that yelling before you even open your mouth thinking it's gonna scare you and just listen to him. It's there defense mechanism.... Wish you'll be ok soon.Click to expand...
> 
> my doc said IB can last anywhere from a day to a couple wks or even longer. Most commonly lasts 2-5 days from what ive read but It depends in the person. I know people who full on bled their whole pregnancy and were completely fine so ur not out yet. FX for u!!Click to expand...
> 
> HUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE temp rise you got there Mary!!!!!! im so happy for you..... I already read a ton regarding implantation i always come across of it while TTC... I read some only have it for less than a day, a day or for few days so that's really confusing. What i do know is that most of the time it occurs before your :af: is due. Just praying that it stays brown or just stop at once so i'll be ok. Like i said earlier, i'm not worried if i didn't get :bfp: this cycle i just don't like a short LP coz that's another problem.
> 
> Im just so happy right now that most of us here got a rise in temps. hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> FX and baby :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet ur LP will be just fine . Last month u spotted for 7 days right? So hopefully it'll be 12-13dpo before AF would be due to show. Most women have an LP of 13-15 days...some 16 days but that's less common. If a bfp doesn't happen this cycle, I think ur LP will be a good length (based on the amount of days u spotted last cycle as well as ur "norm cycle length").
> 
> And omgosh id be in shock if my dip and spike amounts to something! I've never had a second esrogen surge or any kind of big dip below the cover line followed by a spike so its out of the norm for me personally. Maybe its a new normal thing for me. We'll see. I usually have alot more "symptoms" than I do now or they usually start earlier any ways. FX our charts stay up now!!! Click to expand...
> 
> Last cycle i spotted for 9days but very very small just see it with CM and it started 2 days before i expected my period but it stayed away for a long time maybe due to medicines im taking. This spotting is different and it's goes to my undies and its dark brown this is waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy to early to arrive before my expected af unless this is my normal cycle now if af does arrive... Expecting it on May 15th, that's 7 more days.... So hoping for a good temps or af arrives on schedule to know if i have a normal LP. :)
> 
> Can't wait to see BFPs in this thread... I love you all ladies......
> 
> FX.Click to expand...

I have a very good feeling for u! If ur spotting is out of the norm this cycle, it could def be a good sign  FX!!!

I like dont even want to temp tomorrow lol. Well I really badly want to but I dont! I just dont want to see it go down. Lol. I will temp so we'll see. I have been cramping yest and today and the weird thing is is I usually cramp from the day before O all the way until AF comes. This cycle I haven't been cramping much at all until yest a.m-ish. And my bbs dont hurt! This is all just weird. Maybe the enzymes are affecting everything. We shall see! :-D. I just hope at least one of us ladies get a bfp at test time. That'd make my month 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Hey, issues with our SO are just as important as charts!!! Well, if I could, I would come over and take you to whatever your fave breakfast spot is and let you vent out loud! I think my problem is that I have no one to talk to, I have a sister but she is in Illinois and my mom doesn't get good reception where she lives so I can't just pick up and call her.

if u ever want to exchange #'s we can txt anytime! . Then if I'm not on and u need to talk, u can always reach someone . If u want to do that, let me know and I'll msg u my number.


----------



## Jrepp

I tried to talk to both my mom and sister and they took his side


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, you are the one he is married to and you are the one who has to deal with the insecurity of all of this. They can take his side all they want, but this is really between him and you. Doesn't matter what the outside world says, you are upset bc he did something to hurt you. Doesn't matter what he did, just that he did something you feel so strongly against (and he knows how you feel about it). That's what I'd tell them! 

And Mary, please do send me a msg!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well said Kenna! 
And I just messaged you


----------



## Jrepp

Mary are you doing the caster oil packs too?


----------



## Megamegan

Hey ladies. I made sure to get out of work as soon as possible today (we have a loose schedule, can leave once our work is done) because I've been super nauseous and feeling feverish and achy all day. So now I think my high temp is a result of me feeling sick. I just took my temp and it is 99.04, so it's definitely in the higher range. I really think I'm just overworking myself and I need to rest. If it was like a week later, I might think this could be a sign of pregnancy. But it's just too soon for me to be feeling sick, so it's just my body being crappy, and I just hope it doesn't escalate like it did a few weeks ago. I just hope I feel better tomorrow because I have an extremely busy weekend with work. And my work requires me to have a ton of energy. So I'm going to force myself to take a nap now!


----------



## AmySan

Hey girls! I am back! <3 I have missed you all so much! I will have a lot of catching up to do, but I hope everyone is doing well! :hug:


----------



## Wishing1010

AmySan said:


> Hey girls! I am back! <3 I have missed you all so much! I will have a lot of catching up to do, but I hope everyone is doing well! :hug:

Omg, hi!!!!!! Are you doing ok?! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Hey ladies. I made sure to get out of work as soon as possible today (we have a loose schedule, can leave once our work is done) because I've been super nauseous and feeling feverish and achy all day. So now I think my high temp is a result of me feeling sick. I just took my temp and it is 99.04, so it's definitely in the higher range. I really think I'm just overworking myself and I need to rest. If it was like a week later, I might think this could be a sign of pregnancy. But it's just too soon for me to be feeling sick, so it's just my body being crappy, and I just hope it doesn't escalate like it did a few weeks ago. I just hope I feel better tomorrow because I have an extremely busy weekend with work. And my work requires me to have a ton of energy. So I'm going to force myself to take a nap now!

I hope you rest up and don't get a full-blown cold!!!! Try to take it easy as much as you can, which I know is easier said than done with you career. FX the sickness stays away!


----------



## Jrepp

Megan, I hope you aren't getting sick! Maybe your body has lowered it's immune system to allow a baby to implant!

Hi Amy, I was going to tell everyone how you were but thought I'd wait to see if you got on.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary are you doing the caster oil packs too?

no I haven't yet. I dont quite get those and haven't done much research yet. Are they something I make at home or can u actually buy castor oil packs?


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> Hey girls! I am back! <3 I have missed you all so much! I will have a lot of catching up to do, but I hope everyone is doing well! :hug:

Amy we've missed you! And I'm so glad to see your back! Are you home now? And how are u feeling? I've been so worried about you! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Hey ladies. I made sure to get out of work as soon as possible today (we have a loose schedule, can leave once our work is done) because I've been super nauseous and feeling feverish and achy all day. So now I think my high temp is a result of me feeling sick. I just took my temp and it is 99.04, so it's definitely in the higher range. I really think I'm just overworking myself and I need to rest. If it was like a week later, I might think this could be a sign of pregnancy. But it's just too soon for me to be feeling sick, so it's just my body being crappy, and I just hope it doesn't escalate like it did a few weeks ago. I just hope I feel better tomorrow because I have an extremely busy weekend with work. And my work requires me to have a ton of energy. So I'm going to force myself to take a nap now!

ugh that stinks! I dont have a fever but I've been sick for a week now :-\. Mostly headaches and a stuffy nose and a sore throat. It started as feeling really warm and just a stuffy nose/post nasal drips but it progressed and now Aidens getting sick :-(. I'm finally feeling a tiny bit better today in that sense but now I just have a bad headache and nausea. Ugh. I hope you feel better and aren't catching what I'm getting over! I guess its been going around like crazy here. You were sick last cycle too...it just wouldn't be fair if ur sick again! :-(. FX u feel better in no time! How many dpo are u by the way? Ill prob see on ur chart before u can answer lol...


----------



## AmySan

Thank you so much Jess for keeping everyone updated, and thank you all for being so sweet <3 I have missed you all SO much! 

I am home now, which is a little bit scary. Work today was very scary, but so far, has gone well. Everyone knows, so a bit embarrassed, but, overall people have been nice.

I feel realllly stupid for taking all of those pills....being at Swedish for 4 days seemed like eternity..then the psych hospital was like, the shortest stay ever. They didn't get my paid meds right (They switched me from Percocet to Roxicodone (straight oxy w/out tylenol) for my liver's sake (it is sooo angry..and stomach is still healing..lost about 7 pounds lol, only positive I guess) But at the psych hospital, i got there at 2AM monday morning, they didn't get my pain meds ordered until Tuesday, and at that point the dr said I was good to leave. 

So we went straight back to swedish to make sure that was ok..and also get more stomach help. They did a GI cocktail and told me to take prilosec for a bit...and then gave me a small script for oxycodone. My back still hurts like hell. 

it was quite the experience, having a sitter in my room every minute of the day at the hospital. But watched movies and tv and slept and I am so over hospitals! Luckily the doctors and nurses were super duper nice. 

I am seeing Mike tonight, he just had a GI scope today for his acid reflux, it turned out ok, but he is very tired. Will be the first time at his house in a few weeks now. We aren't having a sleepover, but, oh well. At this point, I can't tell what will happen with us. He has been supportive in me getting help and was very concerned that I was being discharged so quickly...but he was going to get a ride home today from his procedure from one of his friends that has been anti our relationship, and he decided to get a ride from a coworker instead, 'to avoid more bs'

I should be around ovulating time now, didn't buy tests or anything, figure my body needs to heal anyway. But we haven't even had sex in a few weeks now...so...yeah. :( 

I hope we work things out. I love him so much. I know this has been hard for him. 

Thank you all so much for your support and love...I love you all!!!!

trying to catch up on everyone's news!! <3 Congrats jenuuuuh on BFP!


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy, I am so relieved that you are ok! I hope you will try and talk to us instead of hurting yourself again. You are such a beautiful and sweet person, the earth needs your light :) I pray things work out the best for you, and for you and mike. Just take things slow and I'm sure you two will make great progress!

Jess, how are things with DH today?


----------



## cutieq

Glad you're back Amy. We're all here to help and support. Take the time you need to heal mentally and physically.


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Mary are you doing the caster oil packs too?
> 
> no I haven't yet. I dont quite get those and haven't done much research yet. Are they something I make at home or can u actually buy castor oil packs?Click to expand...

I think it's easier to make them at home. They promote blood flow and reduce scar tissue and detox and all sorts of good stuff. I have heard wonderful results on women who use them to open blocked tubes. Basically you soak a piece of flannel or wool in caster oil to where it is saturated but not dripping. Place it on the area that you want and cover it with a piece of plastic larger than the flannel. Lay on a towel over a trash bag and put the heating pad over the plastic cover. You have to leave it on 45-60 minutes and then wash the area with a baking soda and water mixture. There are mixed reviews on how often, but the most recommended way is 3 consecutive days on and then 3 days off for 3-4 weeks. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Amy, I am so relieved that you are ok! I hope you will try and talk to us instead of hurting yourself again. You are such a beautiful and sweet person, the earth needs your light :) I pray things work out the best for you, and for you and mike. Just take things slow and I'm sure you two will make great progress!
> 
> Jess, how are things with DH today?

We spoke for about 5 minutes before he had to go to work. I think we will figure everything out when he gets home. Basically all he said was that when he tries to give me compliments I shrug them off and it makes it hard for him to want to make me feel special because when he gives me compliments I usually don't believe anyone really.


----------



## Jrepp

Amy, you could do the packs on your liver too


----------



## Jennuuh

Welcome back Amy! I hope you heal quickly and remember to take it easy and slow. We're all here for you! And thank you :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm... I don't think that's any excuse for him to be like he was last night, though, Jess! He better make up, especially after everything you've been through recently!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Hmm... I don't think that's any excuse for him to be like he was last night, though, Jess! He better make up, especially after everything you've been through recently!

I agree, and I think he's going to try to work it out.


----------



## Wishing1010

Let me know if you need backup! :grr:


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome back Amy! :hi: We missed you! Glad to hear you're healing, I hope you're feeling better mentally too! You can always come on here, PM any one of us, or write on the board, if you feel you need help. In fact, if you wanted someone to talk to on the phone, I know I'd be willing to do that too! I remember back in the day when I used to cut myself, the only way I could stop myself was by calling someone and sorta "distracting" my way out of the feeling. It got me out of my own head and more into the real world. 

AFM, I took a nap and it definitely felt good, but after like an hour of being awake, I feel nauseated again. I don't feel like I have a cold (actually, DH does feel like he's catching a cold, but I think we have two separate things going on... esp because we don't sleep in the same bed so if we don't kiss, we can usually manage not to get the other person sick)... I just feel nauseated and hot. I basically just feel like going to bed. I feel bad for DH because he needs my attention, he has been working so hard and wants me to take care of him a little, but I feel like I have no energy. I did clean out his car which should be a surprise when he sees it, but otherwise I just don't even feel good enough to clean the kitchen. I might have to suck it up a little and just do something whether I feel like it or not.

Atleast I can sit here and watch Grey's Anatomy. :)


----------



## Megamegan

aidensmommy1 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I made sure to get out of work as soon as possible today (we have a loose schedule, can leave once our work is done) because I've been super nauseous and feeling feverish and achy all day. So now I think my high temp is a result of me feeling sick. I just took my temp and it is 99.04, so it's definitely in the higher range. I really think I'm just overworking myself and I need to rest. If it was like a week later, I might think this could be a sign of pregnancy. But it's just too soon for me to be feeling sick, so it's just my body being crappy, and I just hope it doesn't escalate like it did a few weeks ago. I just hope I feel better tomorrow because I have an extremely busy weekend with work. And my work requires me to have a ton of energy. So I'm going to force myself to take a nap now!
> 
> ugh that stinks! I dont have a fever but I've been sick for a week now :-\. Mostly headaches and a stuffy nose and a sore throat. It started as feeling really warm and just a stuffy nose/post nasal drips but it progressed and now Aidens getting sick :-(. I'm finally feeling a tiny bit better today in that sense but now I just have a bad headache and nausea. Ugh. I hope you feel better and aren't catching what I'm getting over! I guess its been going around like crazy here. You were sick last cycle too...it just wouldn't be fair if ur sick again! :-(. FX u feel better in no time! How many dpo are u by the way? Ill prob see on ur chart before u can answer lol...Click to expand...

Yuck! Hopefully you'll be saying goodbye to that cold soon. I don't have a cold, not sure what's up with me. But yes getting sick for another cycle would piss me off, especially if I wasn't pregnant. I'm only 4 dpo.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Feel better Megan! Maybe ur experiencing extremely early pg symptoms  lol nothings impossible ttc! If not, I hope ur body fights whatever it is off before it gets too bad! 

Jess, thank u soo much for that info on castor oil packs! You described it so well for me too. I'm def going to try it out! Idk why but I always thought u had to soak tampons and put them inside of you for awhile lol I guess that was a diff kind of natural remedy. I was skeptical about putting castor oil in my vagina but id feel perfectly safe doing what u have described. I'm happy u shared this with me . Thank u again! <3


----------



## ab75

Welcome back Amy. Hope you are ok and please, as everyone has said, come on here and "talk"to one of us if you feel like harming yourself again xx


----------



## Wishing1010

FX FX FX FX!!!! :dust:

Just wanted to send you all some luck and dust this morning! :)

Mary and Jess, I hope your sicknesses have disappeared, unless it's a good sign ;)

Amy, I hope last night went well with Mike!!! :hugs:

Jess, I hope you and DH were able to make up and start working towards a solution. But, I hope you stood your ground at the same time! Also, I hope you got some rest last night!

Any ladies I'm leaving out, I hope you are all Doing well (froggy, SweetMelodies, ibeach, etc). FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, your temp is still pretty high!!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary, your temp is still pretty high!!!! FX FX FX!

I'm hoping my chart turn triphasic from here and stays in this higher range  FX! So I'm def waiting until at least tomorrow to test so I can see if my temp goes down more before I even bother to waist my frer digi.
I woke up in full out sweats this a.m but its cold so I was kinda surprised when I saw my temp was lower. I was almost soaking wet. I had to change my tank top the second I woke up. Dang hormones! Lol 
I AM SOOO SICK OF LIVING WITH POST NASAL DRIPS! I WANT THEM TO GO AWAY! ugh. I had to get that out of my system lol. Post nasal drips I have almost year round but it gets worse in spring time and omgoshh I want to rip my throat out! Its a constant bother from feeling like I have something stuck in my throat all the time and then I constantly cough or clear my throat and I just feel like its getting to the point where its keeping both aiden and dh up as well as myself. Its the most annoying feeling!! As I said the other day, if any of u suffer w this and have any ideas on how to at least make it a little better,.plz share! (mucus relief doesn't seem to work). 

I hope u all have a great day!


----------



## MolGold

Jess, I hope you have a hearty talk and work out the issues with you DH :hugs:
Megan and Mary, hope you feel better soon.. and its Baby fever FX!! :dust: Wishing, i think you might be in TWW already!

Amy how are you doing? I am so glad and relieved you are OK, do update us about how you meeting Mike went. Stay strong!

AFM I finished with clomid round 1 today. No symptoms except increased CM since CD9. I am only CD10 and usually O late ( hence the clomid) so I have start monitoring follicles. Good thing is I am visiting my mom so I have managed to keep TTC stress away. Come monday and it all begins again - BDing, temping, monitoring!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck MolGold!! Enjoy ur last few days before craziness! Lol. I wasn't even thinking about ttc and then my temps did stuff they've never done before so now I'm thinking about it more then I planned to lol. Its still not nearly as stressful as previous months tho. I hope u have as much of a stress free tww as possible this cycle! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Good morning ladies.... how are you all doing? 

Welcome back amy, praying you'll be better soon so as Mike.

Mary, i do hope your temp goes triphasic by tom. Maybe then you can test? Bad me. Hehhehehe.

AFM, i woke up soaking wet and even with AC on. Temp today went so high, higher than my post O temps. And oh, i didn't find any brown spot today. Hopefully it stays that way...

Fx to everyone.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Good morning ladies.... how are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome back amy, praying you'll be better soon so as Mike.
> 
> Mary, i do hope your temp goes triphasic by tom. Maybe then you can test? Bad me. Hehhehehe.
> 
> AFM, i woke up soaking wet and even with AC on. Temp today went so high, higher than my post O temps. And oh, i didn't find any brown spot today. Hopefully it stays that way...
> 
> Fx to everyone.

ooh I'm getting excited! U should test at 10dpo as well . ur temps may do what I HOPE mine do and stay right up there. FX! But ur chart does look good so far. I like the rise today  good luck!! And I hope that spotting stays away now!


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning ladies. So far my temps are looking better than any other cycle. I don't feel sick (so far) this morning, but yesterday it started when I was driving to work, so we'll see what the day brings. I have no other symptoms of sickness, not even irregular bowel movements, so I'm definitely curious what the nausea is all about. Another long work day for me! Ciao!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies.... how are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome back amy, praying you'll be better soon so as Mike.
> 
> Mary, i do hope your temp goes triphasic by tom. Maybe then you can test? Bad me. Hehhehehe.
> 
> AFM, i woke up soaking wet and even with AC on. Temp today went so high, higher than my post O temps. And oh, i didn't find any brown spot today. Hopefully it stays that way...
> 
> Fx to everyone.
> 
> 
> ooh I'm getting excited! U should test at 10dpo as well . ur temps may do what I HOPE mine do and stay right up there. FX! But ur chart does look good so far. I like the rise today  good luck!! And I hope that spotting stays away now!Click to expand...


Now, i kinda feel the same way like you did yesterday. Afraid to take temp tomorrow, maybe i just don't want to see it go down, lol. As if i have a choice, i just have to do it no matter what. Its better seeing a temp high or low than not recording it... Im now having a dilemma whether to take hpt at 10dpo or at 12dpo, the earlier the greater chance of getting negatives so i think maybe i could wait til 12dpo? Just maybe.... Lol


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Good morning ladies. So far my temps are looking better than any other cycle. I don't feel sick (so far) this morning, but yesterday it started when I was driving to work, so we'll see what the day brings. I have no other symptoms of sickness, not even irregular bowel movements, so I'm definitely curious what the nausea is all about. Another long work day for me! Ciao!

Maybe those are very early pregnancy signs. I sure hope so. FX your temps stay high til you get ur bfp....


----------



## Wishing1010

Very promising charts in here!!!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

There's a true life on MTV right now about infertility. Its called "true life, im desperate to have a baby". There's always stuff like this on in my tww. Its so sad to watch but I can't change it. These couples are about 25-30yrs old and like us, they are doing any and everything to try and get pregnant. I hope they're pregnant by the end of the show. Lol. I really do tho. One couples doing ivf for the 6th time :-\. Its sad what we.go through!!! 
I just learned how to do an ovary massage or w.e they are called lol. 
The other couple is doing IVF as well and her issue is her tubes like mine :-(. And she just keeps saying all her sisters and friends are getting pregnant around her. It feels like she is speaking for me, u know?
Anyways, I thought of u girls when this show randomly came on. Its making me cry!!! Why can't I stop watching?! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Good morning ladies. So far my temps are looking better than any other cycle. I don't feel sick (so far) this morning, but yesterday it started when I was driving to work, so we'll see what the day brings. I have no other symptoms of sickness, not even irregular bowel movements, so I'm definitely curious what the nausea is all about. Another long work day for me! Ciao!

FX for ur bfp!  ive been having random nausea too but idk mine might just be from these stupid post nasal drips!!! Err! I have them all the time but they're just driving me nuts the past week or so. I'm glad u feel better and I hope u have all nice and high temps for 9 months!


----------



## aidensmommy1

This show shows the procedure of ivf so well. I def feel like id have success with that. Well as long as they could get good embryos from me, my uterus is perfect so I really think itd work. That baby fever is starting to come back to me bad again today! Uh oh! I have to stay okay with waiting. Snap out of it Mary! Lol either way id have to wait to find a house in mass and then get on an ivf waiting list I'm sure so itd def be amazing if my tube could just open on its own before all that . But if I could pay for IVF out of pocket today, id def do it, that's all 
So its coming close to the end of the show. I'm waiting to submit this post when I find out if the couple who have been trying for 4yrs succeeded. Lol This show is really touching my heart. 
YAY! She's pregnant. I'm balling like a little girl!!!! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh that is so wonderful!!!! What a wonderful ending to a long and emotional journey! Now I'm tearing up too! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol . 
It was so sad tho for the other couple. They tried ivf 6 times, and even tried an advanced, less common procedure along with ivf help with implantation but it didn't work. When she tested negative, I broke down with her :-(. Poor girl. She did overcome everything tho and got a surrogate with her last 2 frozen embryos so the couple got their happy family in the end but it was just emotional to watch both of those stories. The girl who got pregnant had tubal issues like me and all her friends and family members were getting pregnant around her while she was trying so hard and that part got my waterworks going as well. We are all experiencing the same type of emotions and to see her succeed just gave me THAT much more hope . Ive never seen a ttc television show that touched me so much. Any whoo, ill stop rambling about it lol. 
COME ON BFPS! Testing time is coming up for alot of people. FX sooo tight!!


----------



## Megamegan

Mid day check in. As soon as I wrote my post this morning and left for work, nausea got worse. Currently horrendous. I feel miserable and have no other symptoms of being sick. Really hoping this could be preg related. I just want to sleep and have a lot of work to do still. I want to go home and watch TLC shows too &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm nauseous too, I'm hoping mine is O related :haha:
FX FX FX FX and hope you feel better!


----------



## MarieMo7

Mary, my mom ran an in-home daycare for 20 years. I remember when I was a teenager, she had a kid whose mom had to have a complete hysterectomy at age 19. They harvested a bunch of eggs beforehand, and she ended up being able to have two kids via surrogate. It's really amazing what science can do now. And how she (and some very thoughtful and forward-thinking doctors) were able to turn this tragedy into something positive and wonderful in the end.


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> Good morning ladies.... how are you all doing?
> 
> Welcome back amy, praying you'll be better soon so as Mike.
> 
> Mary, i do hope your temp goes triphasic by tom. Maybe then you can test? Bad me. Hehhehehe.
> 
> AFM, i woke up soaking wet and even with AC on. Temp today went so high, higher than my post O temps. And oh, i didn't find any brown spot today. Hopefully it stays that way...
> 
> Fx to everyone.

Your chart looks great! Have you had any other symptoms yet?



Megamegan said:


> Good morning ladies. So far my temps are looking better than any other cycle. I don't feel sick (so far) this morning, but yesterday it started when I was driving to work, so we'll see what the day brings. I have no other symptoms of sickness, not even irregular bowel movements, so I'm definitely curious what the nausea is all about. Another long work day for me! Ciao!

Megan your temps look amazing! The nausea is all to familiar of a feeling. I really hope this is your month.



aidensmommy1 said:


> There's a true life on MTV right now about infertility. Its called "true life, im desperate to have a baby". There's always stuff like this on in my tww. Its so sad to watch but I can't change it. These couples are about 25-30yrs old and like us, they are doing any and everything to try and get pregnant. I hope they're pregnant by the end of the show. Lol. I really do tho. One couples doing ivf for the 6th time :-\. Its sad what we.go through!!!
> I just learned how to do an ovary massage or w.e they are called lol.
> The other couple is doing IVF as well and her issue is her tubes like mine :-(. And she just keeps saying all her sisters and friends are getting pregnant around her. It feels like she is speaking for me, u know?
> Anyways, I thought of u girls when this show randomly came on. Its making me cry!!! Why can't I stop watching?! Lol

Did you see the one where the lady kept miscarrying and then they went through a surrogate and the surrogate lost the last of her embryos? That one was on a year ago. It was rough cause I had just miscarried and was laying at home watching it.



Megamegan said:


> Mid day check in. As soon as I wrote my post this morning and left for work, nausea got worse. Currently horrendous. I feel miserable and have no other symptoms of being sick. Really hoping this could be preg related. I just want to sleep and have a lot of work to do still. I want to go home and watch TLC shows too &#65533;&#65533;

I found these drops at whole foods, but you can buy them on amazon. They are called tummy drops. They have peppermint and ginger ones that were created by two gastroenterologist to help combat nausea. They are commonly given to cancer patients just starting chemo and are totally safe for pregnancy. I recommend the peppermint ones but they really helped me out.



Wishing1010 said:


> I'm nauseous too, I'm hoping mine is O related :haha:
> FX FX FX FX and hope you feel better!

You've got to be getting close to o now. Do you usually get nauseous before o?

AFM: going back I. For surgery on June 11th on my ankle. The MRI showed fluid in my leg and a small tear on the ligament, but he's going in to free a nerve that is being squished by the swollen muscle. I'll either be in a cast or a boot all summer. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

When are u testing this cycle Megan?! I have a good feeling for u! Ive been just waiting for it to happen for you, I know it will and really soon  FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, no I never saw that one! I know I would have been crying just as much though :-(. It must have been hard for them to learn such bad news in front of all the MTV camera crew and everything. Its hard enough as it is...i couldn't imagine all that extra stress added in to top everything else off. 
I cant wait for u to get ur sticky bean jess. I will literally start jumping for joy. I better tie my sneakers tight now, its going to be happening soon!  tons & tons of baby dust ur way!!


----------



## AmySan

Thank you so much everyone! I definitely will come here to talk before it gets that bad again...and my cell # is 720-364-2129, and Amy Stillahn on facebook for anyone that hasn't added me yet :)

Last night with Mike was ok - we are going to have our first sleepover in a few weeks on Saturday...he is really really struggling with everything. I think he may have PTSD. Not really sure :( He is having a hard time even being close with me for too long..and said when he went out with his friends he wanted to get the hugs over asap and wented to keep everyone at arms length...and that he has only masturbated once, and doesn't even think about it anymore, which he wants to...but just doesn't...and that he was sitting at a bar and a server yelled something behind him to another server, and he practically jumped out of his chair....these are things that I experience on a daily basis...but he has never had that happen to him before :( He still needs to schedule an appointment with the new therapist...It's going to be a long road :( I feel terrible. He did tell me that he cares about me very very much, even though he doesn't express it the way that I do...and that with everything that has happened, me having 2 serious suicide attempts in 3 months, and the thing with the police coming...and then this past week...he is just very scared that I am not safe, and feels like even though he knows i would never hurt him, he doesn't feel safe. Ugh. :(

I have FXed for all of you in the TWW!!! And Jess, that surgery doesn't sound fun :( :( ! 

Love you all!!


----------



## Jrepp

Amy do you have any experience with slip and fall cases?


----------



## mdscpa

hi Jrepp, No other symptoms so far. Maybe i just ignore them and not symptom spot anymore as i always do. But i do have some crampings left/right/middle side which is so confusing. I usually have it on the right but never this early. I even had headache a few times but not as strong as before.


----------



## Megamegan

Jess- thanks for the recommendation for tummy drops!! I'll have to look into it for sure. I had tight hair bands around my wrists today for the nausea pressure point. I seem to be feeling better after lunch, although now I'm like a bottomless pit lol. Just a long day and very active at work. Also I started getting these subtle low cramps which I'm sure I've gotten before. But definitely gonna take note of them. 

Mary, I still haven't decided when I will test. I'll be 8 dpo next Monday when I go in for a Pap smear. I kinda wanted to test before the Pap but I think it's going to be too early so I might not. My DH really wants me to hold out until after AF is due. I think it depends on my temps. If they stay really high, I might test before AF is due, or if I get some kind of really obvious symptom like sore breasts because I never get those (atleast not like how some people describe them to be in pregnancy). Eh, I might just wait! I hope I can make it. Once I break the no-testing streak, it's like I fall right back into being a POASaholic. Must stay strong! Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol I completely understand about poas Megan! I'm trying so hard myself. I want to wait but I keep getting sooo tempted! I too am going to decide based on my chart and if my bbs still DONT hurt lol opposite from u...mine always hurt by 5dpo and today is 9dpo and still no sore bbs! Fx its a good sign!! I have such a great feeling for u!!!!


----------



## AmySan

Jess, I don't personally have any experience with them :( We sell business insurance here, which would cover things like that, but as far as the claims side, I don't have any experience :( What insurance do they have and how are they working with you? 

And GL Megan, that sounds promising!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm actually wondering if you know the minimum coverage for medical claims for an apartment building with about 40 apartments. I'm working with amfam, but I spoke to a lawyer because the claims rep said they could only cover $5000 in medical bills but now is backtracking and said the rest would be paid out via bodily injury claim.


----------



## AmySan

$5,000 is generally what medical payments covers - however, in your case, dealing with a business, they should have more for you - I haven't taken the P&C test in forever, and work in personal lines, but they definitely should cover everything, above and beyond the initial 5k - Definitely push them for it - I can talk to my friend who does commercial again on Monday!


----------



## Megamegan

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol I completely understand about poas Megan! I'm trying so hard myself. I want to wait but I keep getting sooo tempted! I too am going to decide based on my chart and if my bbs still DONT hurt lol opposite from u...mine always hurt by 5dpo and today is 9dpo and still no sore bbs! Fx its a good sign!! I have such a great feeling for u!!!!

Wow, that is very interesting that your bbs have not been sore at all! And I can't believe you haven't tested yet :haha: And your temps are different this cycle... only time will tell!


----------



## Wishing1010

Can't wait to see some tests in here!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its 3a.m. I just woke up in a scary type of shock to Aiden puking in his sleep! Omgosh it scared me! I just hope he feels better and doesn't keep puking. My poor boy has been sick way too much since he started school :-(. Well I better try and get some sleep to get my accurate temp lol. Good night ladies!


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning ladies...

Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp. 

FX'd to everyone......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp.
> 
> FX'd to everyone......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oooh it does sound promising! I hope this is it for you!

I see you are taking Fertilaid, I'm wondering about it as it seems I ovulate late in my cycle and then only have a 10 day LP? Would you recommend it?

Thanks! x


----------



## mdscpa

tuesdaysbaby said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp.
> 
> FX'd to everyone......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Oooh it does sound promising! I hope this is it for you!
> 
> I see you are taking Fertilaid, I'm wondering about it as it seems I ovulate late in my cycle and then only have a 10 day LP? Would you recommend it?
> 
> Thanks! xClick to expand...


I hope so too. Regarding fertilaid, i just tried it for 2nd month now, and i can't promise anything yet about it. Im so irregular from 23-28 days that's why i decided to try it after reading some wonderful feedback about it. But the first time i used it last cycle it made my cycle very long i ended up having 34CD and 9 days of spotting before :af: finally reared her ugly face. I usually have a day or two days spotting before af shows. Maybe its the medicines trying to regulate my cycle. This cycle i had a dark brown spotting at 6dpo which started light at 5dpo and ended 7dpo. Yesterday and today i have none so hopefully its a good sign even if i got a massive drop today. what i noticed is that i had a lot of ewcm after taking fertilaid/fertileCM/ovaboost which i barely have before. And also since taking it, i started to get cramps on my left side which i didnt have for years. So maybe it's helping me produce eggs on that side as well....

Whether i'm gonna get bfp or not only time will tell.. I just want my temp back at high tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

For the first time EVER, FF actually says "your chart looks triphasic on CD19. FX this is actually for pregnancy! 

Sry if I dont answer much today, aiden hasn't stopped puking so I'm going to be busy with him most of the day. Ill catch up as soon as I can tho


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp.
> 
> FX'd to everyone......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

this dip today could be a sign of implantation  FX for u!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp.
> 
> FX'd to everyone......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> this dip today could be a sign of implantation  FX for u!Click to expand...

I hope so too.... Just wanted this day be done and be able to take temp tom. Your chart is really looking great..... Keeping my fingers crossed for you mary..... So, will you test tom? Heheheheh


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> For the first time EVER, FF actually says "your chart looks triphasic on CD19. FX this is actually for pregnancy!
> 
> Sry if I dont answer much today, aiden hasn't stopped puking so I'm going to be busy with him most of the day. Ill catch up as soon as I can tho

sorry, been too excited looking at your chart, hehehehe. I wish aiden will be better soon.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp.
> 
> FX'd to everyone......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> this dip today could be a sign of implantation  FX for u!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too.... Just wanted this day be done and be able to take temp tom. Your chart is really looking great..... Keeping my fingers crossed for you mary..... So, will you test tom? HehehehehClick to expand...

I may even test today...i haven't decided yet. I'm fighting with myself about it lol. But FOR ME, so far in the 7 months of charting temps, ive never once had a triphasic chart so its def out of the norm for me...that can always be a good sign. Not every triphasic chart turns out to be a pregnancy chart but there is a higher percentage of the pattern being seen on pregnancy charts. Fx!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg test!!!!!!!

I hope Aiden feels better soon, poor guy :(


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp.
> 
> FX'd to everyone......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> this dip today could be a sign of implantation  FX for u!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too.... Just wanted this day be done and be able to take temp tom. Your chart is really looking great..... Keeping my fingers crossed for you mary..... So, will you test tom? HehehehehClick to expand...
> 
> I may even test today...i haven't decided yet. I'm fighting with myself about it lol. But FOR ME, so far in the 7 months of charting temps, ive never once had a triphasic chart so its def out of the norm for me...that can always be a good sign. Not every triphasic chart turns out to be a pregnancy chart but there is a higher percentage of the pattern being seen on pregnancy charts. Fx!!!Click to expand...


Anything out of ordinary can be a good sign. FX this is it for you..... Can't wait to see how your test go....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! I actually feel soo nervous to test because my chart looks so good, I want my test to look good too, u know?! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

:dance:


----------



## Megamegan

Mary, sorry Aiden has been sick! I want you to hold off on testing because your chart DOES look triphasic and I want you to see an awesome line if you're pregnant. Do you remember if FMU or evening pee was better for you? 

msdcpa I'm hopeful for you too! Today totally looks like it could be an implantation dip. Maybe you were hot in the middle of the night and since you sweated, it cooled off your body... that's what sweat is supposed to do anyway. That plus the spotting has me hopeful for you, but it's hard to say because you are taking Fertilaid and that could be affecting you also like it did last cycle. FX!!!

Kenna I'm sorry your temp is refusing to go up... booooo. I think when you're ready to go on Clomid again you'll have another awesome chart and hopefully a BFP to go with it. Try not to get too bummed this cycle because you wanted to focus on DH more anyway, right? :) 

AFM, my nausea went away by the end of the day yesterday! I'm SO glad because I have a gig today and I'm going to be bus-sick anyway from the travel, so I didn't want to start out sick in the first place. Dramamine is my friend today. I also got NINE hours of sleep!!! I wanted a lot of sleep so I could be feeling normal and alive today. This past week was so rough at work and after today it's going to slow down a little. Phew.


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Mary, sorry Aiden has been sick! I want you to hold off on testing because your chart DOES look triphasic and I want you to see an awesome line if you're pregnant. Do you remember if FMU or evening pee was better for you?
> 
> msdcpa I'm hopeful for you too! Today totally looks like it could be an implantation dip. Maybe you were hot in the middle of the night and since you sweated, it cooled off your body... that's what sweat is supposed to do anyway. That plus the spotting has me hopeful for you, but it's hard to say because you are taking Fertilaid and that could be affecting you also like it did last cycle. FX!!!
> 
> Kenna I'm sorry your temp is refusing to go up... booooo. I think when you're ready to go on Clomid again you'll have another awesome chart and hopefully a BFP to go with it. Try not to get too bummed this cycle because you wanted to focus on DH more anyway, right? :)
> 
> AFM, my nausea went away by the end of the day yesterday! I'm SO glad because I have a gig today and I'm going to be bus-sick anyway from the travel, so I didn't want to start out sick in the first place. Dramamine is my friend today. I also got NINE hours of sleep!!! I wanted a lot of sleep so I could be feeling normal and alive today. This past week was so rough at work and after today it's going to slow down a little. Phew.

Thanks, Megan! I'm thinking my spotting is "break-through" as my body has probably tried to O and hasn't. Temps are looking a bit more stable, so maybe it will happen soon, otherwise I hope AF shows so we can move forward! I'm going to try Vitex again next cycle while I'm waiting to go back on Clomid again. DH told me last night he wants to keep trying, so I'm pretty happy about that :) he still thinks AF is on her way anytime now hehe

Your chart is looking great! So glad you got plenty of rest and are feeling better today. FX this all leads to a BFP for you!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I'm thinking that I'll wait until tomorrow to test as well. And with Aiden a wk before AF was due I got a faint but def noticeable line with pee at about 3pm and it wasn't a long hold either. My levels went up high really quick with aiden at the beginning and I got a really early positive. FX my chart remains this way!!

I feel pukey today but aidens also been throwing up all night and a.m so far so hopefully I'm not catching that. Ugh. I hate when I'm sick at the same time as aiden or dh cuz then I cant take care of them as well. Lol. Yes, I baby dh


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, my DH is a big baby when he's sick. It's cute but a bit exhausting sometimes! Lol :) hope you all feel better soon :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Lol, my DH is a big baby when he's sick. It's cute but a bit exhausting sometimes! Lol :) hope you all feel better soon :)

lol their preparing us for our babies, whether its the first baby or the 5th baby, our dh's will always be able to prepare us for it! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, my DH is a big baby when he's sick. It's cute but a bit exhausting sometimes! Lol :) hope you all feel better soon :)
> 
> lol their preparing us for our babies, whether its the first baby or the 5th baby, our dh's will always be able to prepare us for it! LolClick to expand...

LOL, as my mother always told me "they are your first baby that doesn't stop breastfeeding." LOL


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies...
> 
> Well my temp did the craziest today, it dropped again way below the CL and lower than my 4 dpo drop. I hope it's not an impending :AF: coz it will devastate the hell out of me knowing i have a short LP. I hope it goes back up tomorrow. What's odd is that i woke up sweating again with AC full-on i asked DH to raise it last night coz i fell very hot. I woke up without a blanket when i took my temp while DH is so covered. I'm confused about the drop i was expecting it to be high coz of the sweat. So far, no more spotting since yesterday. So im hoping i'm still in for a bfp.
> 
> FX'd to everyone......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> this dip today could be a sign of implantation  FX for u!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too.... Just wanted this day be done and be able to take temp tom. Your chart is really looking great..... Keeping my fingers crossed for you mary..... So, will you test tom? HehehehehClick to expand...
> 
> I may even test today...i haven't decided yet. I'm fighting with myself about it lol. But FOR ME, so far in the 7 months of charting temps, ive never once had a triphasic chart so its def out of the norm for me...that can always be a good sign. Not every triphasic chart turns out to be a pregnancy chart but there is a higher percentage of the pattern being seen on pregnancy charts. Fx!!!Click to expand...

I hope you wait to test. It takes 4-6 days after the first tri temp to get a bfp. I'm praying for you though!



Wishing1010 said:


> :dance:

What is that yellow head doing?



Megamegan said:


> Mary, sorry Aiden has been sick! I want you to hold off on testing because your chart DOES look triphasic and I want you to see an awesome line if you're pregnant. Do you remember if FMU or evening pee was better for you?
> 
> msdcpa I'm hopeful for you too! Today totally looks like it could be an implantation dip. Maybe you were hot in the middle of the night and since you sweated, it cooled off your body... that's what sweat is supposed to do anyway. That plus the spotting has me hopeful for you, but it's hard to say because you are taking Fertilaid and that could be affecting you also like it did last cycle. FX!!!
> 
> Kenna I'm sorry your temp is refusing to go up... booooo. I think when you're ready to go on Clomid again you'll have another awesome chart and hopefully a BFP to go with it. Try not to get too bummed this cycle because you wanted to focus on DH more anyway, right? :)
> 
> AFM, my nausea went away by the end of the day yesterday! I'm SO glad because I have a gig today and I'm going to be bus-sick anyway from the travel, so I didn't want to start out sick in the first place. Dramamine is my friend today. I also got NINE hours of sleep!!! I wanted a lot of sleep so I could be feeling normal and alive today. This past week was so rough at work and after today it's going to slow down a little. Phew.

Has the nausea come back today? Where are you playing?



Wishing1010 said:


> Lol, my DH is a big baby when he's sick. It's cute but a bit exhausting sometimes! Lol :) hope you all feel better soon :)

Mine is downright the whiniest crabby patty when he is sick.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, my DH is a big baby when he's sick. It's cute but a bit exhausting sometimes! Lol :) hope you all feel better soon :)
> 
> lol their preparing us for our babies, whether its the first baby or the 5th baby, our dh's will always be able to prepare us for it! Lol Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, as my mother always told me "they are your first baby that doesn't stop breastfeeding." LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: OMG this was sooo funny!!!!!! Both of you just made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, the :dance: is dancing :haha: kinda creepy lol!

I'm glad all of our DH are big babies, maybe we should lock them all up together next time they are sick!


----------



## Jrepp

Tmi warning!!


Spoiler
So after surgery I was really constipated. I think it was a combination of the pain meds and eating gluten. Once I finally started going, I can't seem to stop pooping. I literally poop 4-6 times a day. Each time it floats on the surface and is covered in slime similar to ewcm. When I flush it explodes in the toilet to look like diarrhea. I just googled it and I think I'm suffering from malabsorption caused by eating gluten :( I stopped a few days ago, but I'm nervous.


----------



## Wishing1010

I had something similar, c. Difficile colitis or something like. Maybe check that out too? If you have that, you need treated ASAP. Just FYI!


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsecd1f3e4.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Are you talking about diverticulitis? That I don't have, but I am diagnosed celiac and lactose intolerant. Not good when I spent 3 weeks eating cinnamon toast crunch with regular milk and fast food.


----------



## Wishing1010

https://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/clostridium-difficile-colitis
That's what I had after multiple hospital visits.
Ugh, I hope yours goes away soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Now I know night time temps dont matter but I take my temp at night a few times a wk just to see (lol) and its always NO higher then 98.6 no matter what I do before taking my temp and just now it was 99.57. I'm hoping that's some how a good sign that my temps are truly in the higher range than usual (FX its for pregnancy!) Aiden didn't have a high temp at all and I feel fine besides headaches for the most part and my throat/cough but I dont feel like I have a fever but who knows I guess. FX tomorrow a.m my temp will be on the high side still 

Jess, I have no experience with that but I hope everything is ok!!

And I'm glad to see my dh isn't the only baby in here haha


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Now I know night time temps dont matter but I take my temp at night a few times a wk just to see (lol) and its always NO higher then 98.6 no matter what I do before taking my temp and just now it was 99.57. I'm hoping that's some how a good sign that my temps are truly in the higher range than usual (FX its for pregnancy!) Aiden didn't have a high temp at all and I feel fine besides headaches for the most part and my throat/cough but I dont feel like I have a fever but who knows I guess. FX tomorrow a.m my temp will be on the high side still
> 
> Jess, I have no experience with that but I hope everything is ok!!
> 
> And I'm glad to see my dh isn't the only baby in here haha

Good thing aiden doesn't have a fever hope he's feeling better now.... Can't wait for an update in your chart, :) praying it goes as expected... My cold hasn't gone away yet and woke up again sweating and have a headache. I temped 3 times this morning (5 mins apart) trying to see if there's any major gap and i got 36.3,36.4 and 36.3 so im putting on 36.3 to be more conservative aside from it's my first temp. The last one i tooked it without a blanket on since the first one.... Here's hoping it stays that way, i'm more concern about my succeeding temps since i'm nearing my expected date. 

Fx'd to you Mary.... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I started seeing brown spot again only when i wipe last night and this morning. I really hope it's not af coming and it's only spotting related to my temp dip yesterday. I found this countdown of when implantation might occur after putting my ovulation date and it gave me 9dpo as most common with other symptoms like cramps/spotting/temp dip. All this happened yesterday to me i really hope it is. But who knows, i usually spot before af comes.

:dust: to everyone
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I started seeing brown spot again only when i wipe last night and this morning. I really hope it's not af coming and it's only spotting related to my temp dip yesterday. I found this countdown of when implantation might occur after putting my ovulation date and it gave me 9dpo as most common with other symptoms like cramps/spotting/temp dip. All this happened yesterday to me i really hope it is. But who knows, i usually spot before af comes.
> 
> :dust: to everyone

FX!!! Ur temp bounced back up today like I thought it would  FX very tight those are all implantation signs for u! My chart is still in that higher triphasic range but it did drop a little. We'll see what it does


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I started seeing brown spot again only when i wipe last night and this morning. I really hope it's not af coming and it's only spotting related to my temp dip yesterday. I found this countdown of when implantation might occur after putting my ovulation date and it gave me 9dpo as most common with other symptoms like cramps/spotting/temp dip. All this happened yesterday to me i really hope it is. But who knows, i usually spot before af comes.
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> 
> FX!!! Ur temp bounced back up today like I thought it would  FX very tight those are all implantation signs for u! My chart is still in that higher triphasic range but it did drop a little. We'll see what it doesClick to expand...

I just hope i didn't see any spot near my expected period, coz that makes me think af is on her way...... I'm more concern about the temp tom, feeling like it's gonna drop..... :(

Thought you're gonna test today? 

FX'd you get your bfp....


----------



## mdscpa

I think i'm out, i just checked and see bleeding.... :( Worst thing confirmed, 9 days LP. I really need to get checked and find answers how to lengthen my LP. Will keep on lurking and see for your bfps ladies.... 

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I actually just tested and it was bfn. Well it had my famous frer indent/evap, whatever it is! So I have a feeling that my mini temp drop today was just the start to a real drop. Almost all the charts on FF, ppl were getting positives within 1-2 days after they're chart went into that new triphasic phase (for example, that'd be a usual 1-2 days from 8dpo on my chart) And with Aiden i had a super early bfp. Really I just feel out because I know there isn't much of a shot for me at the moment any how. But it was nice having an exciting chart finally after all this time . I already knew id prob have to wait at least until late July, early August for anything to have potentially worked on my tube so here I go back to my good stress free NTNP mode. I know today is only 11dpo and there's a Chance ill get a positive still but my odds are so soo small that its very unlikely. It really was fun to have some excitement with my first some what pretty chart (idk how its going to end yet so I can't fully say its a pretty chart) lol. I'm excited alot of u will be testing soon! I wont be testing again unless AF is a no show on Wednesday. FX for everyone. Good luck and Tons of :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> I think i'm out, i just checked and see bleeding.... :( Worst thing confirmed, 9 days LP. I really need to get checked and find answers how to lengthen my LP. Will keep on lurking and see for your bfps ladies....
> 
> :dust:

Oh no :( I'm so sorry...try a b complex every day, that helps a lot of ladies lengthen their LP (b6 is the vitamin that does it, but they say to take a b complex to balance it out).


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm out, i just checked and see bleeding.... :( Worst thing confirmed, 9 days LP. I really need to get checked and find answers how to lengthen my LP. Will keep on lurking and see for your bfps ladies....
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Oh no :( I'm so sorry...try a b complex every day, that helps a lot of ladies lengthen their LP (b6 is the vitamin that does it, but they say to take a b complex to balance it out).Click to expand...

i read alot about it might as well try it but will try to get an opinion first and get checked so we'll know our odds of conceiving. I just don't understand why i had high temp today (unless it's my pre o-temp since it's the first time i chart. So that drop yesterday was my clue that AF is on her way. Also i can't figure out the dip at 4dpo and brown discharge as well..... I'm starting to hate my body. I talked to DH that i will discontinue taking fertilaid, ever since i started that i had a lot of brown spotting compared to previous cycles when i only have it a day or two before AF, i am irregular but i think this medicines messed it up way tooooooo much......


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree with wishing. I didn't use the b-complex but I used b-6 and while I was taking it my LP was 15 days . (that was just one cycle of taking it and my LP went up by 2 days). Also, a small dose of vitex can help. 40mlgs/day is what I took because I have a pretty normal cycle and it actually helped my cystic breasts immediately which means it helped balance my hormones. It will ALL NATURALLY balance out ur hormones to make your estrogen and progesterone both a healthy level. Figured id throw that out there too. 
I'm so sorry AF showed and ur LP wasn't quite what u were hoping BUT it was ur first cycle charting and who knows, maybe u really oed like the day before u started temping making it so FF didn't really catch it. After charting all cycle next cycle, u may get better results.. Good luck hun!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I agree with wishing. I didn't use the b-complex but I used b-6 and while I was taking it my LP was 15 days . (that was just one cycle of taking it and my LP went up by 2 days). Also, a small dose of vitex can help. 40mlgs/day is what I took because I have a pretty normal cycle and it actually helped my cystic breasts immediately which means it helped balance my hormones. It will ALL NATURALLY balance out ur hormones to make your estrogen and progesterone both a healthy level. Figured id throw that out there too.
> I'm so sorry AF showed and ur LP wasn't quite what u were hoping BUT it was ur first cycle charting and who knows, maybe u really oed like the day before u started temping making it so FF didn't really catch it. After charting all cycle next cycle, u may get better results.. Good luck hun!

Thank you for all the input. I will definitely tell this once i get checked and see what else they can say. At least now, i got a temp at the start of my period. I'm still debating with DH about fertilaid, since we know it might take awhile to balance my hormones upon taking its only been 2 months, and based on their site it might take at least 3 months to see the effect.


----------



## Megamegan

Sorry msdcpa, I hope the doc can help you figure out your LP... I agree you might want to chart one more full cycle and maybe just try the B-complex (I highly recommend New Chapter brand)... maybe also try drinking green tea... this way you can take your charts to the doctor and have a more concrete picture to show him/her. Otherwise they might just say, well you aren't 100% sure of a short LP because your chart is incomplete. I hope your chart was wrong this cycle- even just 2 more days of LP would mean a normal LP. From what I hear (don't take my word for it tho), I think progesterone cream is probably what the doc would start with to lengthen it, and actually you don't need a prescription for that, but I don't know if it's something I would do on my own without consulting a doctor. Also I wanted to point out that my temps seem to stay high until the day of AF, and last cycle I was sick so they stayed SUPER high all through AF. Temps can be confusing, and last cycle I was even wondering if the bleeding wasn't AF because my temp was so high- but nope, I was just sick. So definitely keep temping throughout AF to see which day it drops so you know what to expect next time. Also pay attention to how much blood you have, because it is possible to bleed during pregnancy and it is usually a little less than normal AF, but not always. I kinda never believe I'm not pregnant until the next month's ovulation- LOL! I'm a nut. It's not over until... Next O! lol. That's not really true but that's how my brain works.

Mary, it does sorta look like your chart is on its way to lower temps, but we can't count you out yet! I agree with waiting to see if you miss AF :)

Wishing, your temps are a little more stable now! I hope you either get O or AF soon, so you can be done with this indecisive cycle!

Jess are you feeling better? I'm sure a diet change will help you, celiac is so touchy. Is yours not that bad? I have a friend with celiac who cannot eat a crumb of gluten without feeling like total crap. Atleast they are coming out with better options now for gluten sensitivity, and although most people are BSing about having gluten sensitivity, those diagnosed with Celiac are really benefiting from having those options!


AFM, I woke up about an hour later than usual today- just decided not to set my alarm because I got in so late last night... I had a gig at Ellis Island and it was great, beautiful view, and I got to see Nigel Lythgoe give a SUPER awesome speech about keeping the arts in schools. It was a great surprise. I love that guy (he's a judge on So You Think You Can Dance). I totally played piccolo for Nigel Lythgoe. Hahaha. Going on my resume right now. 

Happy Mother's Day to you all. Some of us may be waiting to conceive our first take-home baby, but we will get there. Hopefully this time next year we will all be celebrating with our babies, whether in our bellies or already born! Can't wait for that day :)


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Sorry msdcpa, I hope the doc can help you figure out your LP... I agree you might want to chart one more full cycle and maybe just try the B-complex (I highly recommend New Chapter brand)... maybe also try drinking green tea... this way you can take your charts to the doctor and have a more concrete picture to show him/her. Otherwise they might just say, well you aren't 100% sure of a short LP because your chart is incomplete. I hope your chart was wrong this cycle- even just 2 more days of LP would mean a normal LP. From what I hear (don't take my word for it tho), I think progesterone cream is probably what the doc would start with to lengthen it, and actually you don't need a prescription for that, but I don't know if it's something I would do on my own without consulting a doctor. Also I wanted to point out that my temps seem to stay high until the day of AF, and last cycle I was sick so they stayed SUPER high all through AF. Temps can be confusing, and last cycle I was even wondering if the bleeding wasn't AF because my temp was so high- but nope, I was just sick. So definitely keep temping throughout AF to see which day it drops so you know what to expect next time. Also pay attention to how much blood you have, because it is possible to bleed during pregnancy and it is usually a little less than normal AF, but not always. I kinda never believe I'm not pregnant until the next month's ovulation- LOL! I'm a nut. It's not over until... Next O! lol. That's not really true but that's how my brain works.
> 
> Mary, it does sorta look like your chart is on its way to lower temps, but we can't count you out yet! I agree with waiting to see if you miss AF :)
> 
> Wishing, your temps are a little more stable now! I hope you either get O or AF soon, so you can be done with this indecisive cycle!
> 
> Jess are you feeling better? I'm sure a diet change will help you, celiac is so touchy. Is yours not that bad? I have a friend with celiac who cannot eat a crumb of gluten without feeling like total crap. Atleast they are coming out with better options now for gluten sensitivity, and although most people are BSing about having gluten sensitivity, those diagnosed with Celiac are really benefiting from having those options!
> 
> 
> AFM, I woke up about an hour later than usual today- just decided not to set my alarm because I got in so late last night... I have a gig at Ellis Island and it was great, beautiful view, and I got to see Nigel Lythgoe give a SUPER awesome speech about keeping the arts in schools. It was a great surprise. I love that guy (he's a judge on So You Think You Can Dance). I totally played piccolo for Ligel Lythgoe. Hahaha. Going on my resume right now.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to you all. Some of us may be waiting to conceive our first take-home baby, but we will get there. Hopefully this time next year we will all be celebrating with our babies, whether in our bellies or already born! Can't wait for that day :)

I hope your right that maybe due to missing pre-O temps cause FF to give me short LP. I will try my very best to get my everyday temp this time. Due to my frustrations, i bought a 1-year FF membership coz i feel like it's gonna take long before i see my little baby..... :)


----------



## MD2004

Oh My! Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:

I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)
 



Attached Files:







600 pix.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

MD2004 said:


> Oh My! Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:
> 
> I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)

i'm so happy for you....... :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Praying for H&H 9 months for you and your baby........

This definitely give us some hope, I can't imagine how you can endure 9 years... And here I am so disappointed after only 7 cycles TTC.......


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, MD!!! H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Very well put, Megan, thank you so much for that. :)


----------



## MD2004

mdscpa said:


> MD2004 said:
> 
> 
> Oh My! Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:
> 
> I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)
> 
> i'm so happy for you....... :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Praying for H&H 9 months for you and your baby........
> 
> This definitely give us some hope, I can't imagine how you can endure 9 years... And here I am so disappointed after only 7 cycles TTC.......Click to expand...

well we took a little break and said "if it happens it happens" and just focused on us and life. Then DH's new insurance has fertility options so we decided it was a sign and got on Clomid and did some tests - so here we are - No i just hope he/she stays sticky!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

MD2004 said:


> Oh My! Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:
> 
> I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)

OMG I JUST TEARED UP! 9 years is such a long time and for u to succeed after all that time, that just gives me sooo much hope! Happy mothers day!!! I am just so incredibly happy for you!! I wish u the most happy and healthy 9 months in the world!!!


----------



## MD2004

Thank You so much Im so happy and in shock!


----------



## aidensmommy1

What an awesome way to remember mothers day!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations md xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Good morning ladies!!! Happy Monday (ugh!). I'm up too early for chart stalking but I have FX that when you all wake up and temp, that it will be nice and high :)

I'm nice and stable with my temps. I'm so confused! I still have thick brown discharge/spotting but only a bit makes it to a liner. Haven't BD bc of it (it's too thick to allow the swimmers to move). FX it stays away and we can get back on the BD path :)


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning ladies. Today my dog woke me up at 4:30 and I guess I'm not going back to sleep because I'm not even tired right now. It will hit me later because I went to bed at midnight! So anyway I temped after I got up to let my dog out, so who knows if it is accurate. Usually my temps are very similar from when I get up, to when I move around for a couple minutes and lay back down. It doesn't matter to me a whole lot because I know it's just staying in the general range that it was in before, and at 8 dpo my temp still isn't indicating a whole lot. 

I have an appointment with the GYN today, and I might mention that we are on our 8th cycle trying, and see what he recommends. I hope he takes me seriously, but this is a doctor I've never met before. I just have a strong feeling he's going to say "give it a year" and nothing else. I've considered telling him it's our 12th cycle, but I don't want to have to lie to get a doctor to listen to me. So I'm not going to, and we'll see. 

It's otherwise a day off work for me! Have a good day people :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, I hope the doc starts you on the right path :) sorry your dog woke you up! Temps still look great :) FX for you!


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Good morning ladies. Today my dog woke me up at 4:30 and I guess I'm not going back to sleep because I'm not even tired right now. It will hit me later because I went to bed at midnight! So anyway I temped after I got up to let my dog out, so who knows if it is accurate. Usually my temps are very similar from when I get up, to when I move around for a couple minutes and lay back down. It doesn't matter to me a whole lot because I know it's just staying in the general range that it was in before, and at 8 dpo my temp still isn't indicating a whole lot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the GYN today, and I might mention that we are on our 8th cycle trying, and see what he recommends. I hope he takes me seriously, but this is a doctor I've never met before. I just have a strong feeling he's going to say "give it a year" and nothing else. I've considered telling him it's our 12th cycle, but I don't want to have to lie to get a doctor to listen to me. So I'm not going to, and we'll see.
> 
> It's otherwise a day off work for me! Have a good day people :)


Most doc would say that but who knows maybe he'll try to listen to you. Your temps look good so far FXd it stays that way. Noticed its a different pattern compare to your last chart. Have an appointment this Friday as well hope she will listen to us after 7th cycle of no success. Guess i have to mention i was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago.


:dust:


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks, I hope your appt goes well too msdcpa. I managed to fall right back asleep by listening to some ocean sounds! So I updated my temp, it's slightly higher which makes sense being a couple hours later. Now I'm super drowsy but I have to get up for the cleaning ladies (my favorite day!). I'll come back here later today to let you know how my appt went :)


----------



## SweetMelodies

Hello Ladies, Well I started having a horrid sore throat last night, horrible sleep, woke up with a headache, sore throat and sinus pain..so fun and then these happened...11dpo.


https://s30.postimg.org/vkn962d29/IMG_20140512_072655_506.jpg

Don't want to get my hopes up but I'm getting DH to bring home a FRER today. The test are all 5 mins apart the last one (farthest away from the ring is just after 5 mins) f'xd not nasty false positives.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck sweetmelodies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Today my dog woke me up at 4:30 and I guess I'm not going back to sleep because I'm not even tired right now. It will hit me later because I went to bed at midnight! So anyway I temped after I got up to let my dog out, so who knows if it is accurate. Usually my temps are very similar from when I get up, to when I move around for a couple minutes and lay back down. It doesn't matter to me a whole lot because I know it's just staying in the general range that it was in before, and at 8 dpo my temp still isn't indicating a whole lot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the GYN today, and I might mention that we are on our 8th cycle trying, and see what he recommends. I hope he takes me seriously, but this is a doctor I've never met before. I just have a strong feeling he's going to say "give it a year" and nothing else. I've considered telling him it's our 12th cycle, but I don't want to have to lie to get a doctor to listen to me. So I'm not going to, and we'll see.
> 
> It's otherwise a day off work for me! Have a good day people :)
> 
> 
> Most doc would say that but who knows maybe he'll try to listen to you. Your temps look good so far FXd it stays that way. Noticed its a different pattern compare to your last chart. Have an appointment this Friday as well hope she will listen to us after 7th cycle of no success. Guess i have to mention i was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm sure the docs will listen to both of u . Just let them know that YOU already know about the common "12 month" thing but that I've had well times intercourse for the last 7 cycles and u feel its time to take action. They should listen. Good luck and both of u let me know how those appts go when they come.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my chart has been triphasic for like 5 days now I think..ill have to look at it again. This is cruel! I wanted a pretty chart, even if it was bfn LAST CYCLE, not this cycle! If AF is suppose to come, I just want her to come!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo, SweetMelodies!!! I was going to point out how awesome your chart was looking today!!!!! :dance:


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck sweetmelodies!

Thanks, I hope you get your answers soon. Your chart looks so nice.


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies..... Going back into the trenches today. 19 school days ans 26 total days (including today) until I'm done for the summer! I won't be on until about 1:45 though since that's when my lunch is.


----------



## SweetMelodies

Wishing1010 said:


> Woohoo, SweetMelodies!!! I was going to point out how awesome your chart was looking today!!!!! :dance:

I got a big temp rise this morning but I just assumed its because I feel like crap lol I guess we shall see.


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for us both! Ur chart looks nice too! With my luck, ill have a perfect bfp chart with no BFP lol. 
I really have a great feeling for u this cycle!!! Yay! I cant wait for dh to bring u that frer!!! Def update as soon as u know!  FX!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Well ladies..... Going back into the trenches today. 19 school days ans 26 total days (including today) until I'm done for the summer! I won't be on until about 1:45 though since that's when my lunch is.

Good luck today, don't overdo it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Well ladies..... Going back into the trenches today. 19 school days ans 26 total days (including today) until I'm done for the summer! I won't be on until about 1:45 though since that's when my lunch is.

I hope you have a great first day back! And hopefully time will fly and u'll be on summer vaca before u know it!


----------



## Megamegan

Sweetmelodies- Were you testing the past few days with the same tests and not getting any lines? Hopefully the aren't evaps! Can't wait to see FRER :) Your chart does look great!!

Jess- Good luck today! Maybe it will be nice to have something to do to keep your mind off things, as long as you don't over exert yourself :)

Mary- Your chart looks pretty great, girl. It is definitely a little different than any other cycle. I have my fingers crossed for you. Miracles do happen.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you! . I'm sooooo scared to test again! I'm wishing for a miracle so badly right now!! I should've just stopped temping after O and stayed in my NTNP mode and I wouldn't be seeing this beautiful chart messing with me! I cant help it but to temp tho! Lol I like it too much 

FX for us all!!!! There are soo many nice looking charts this cycle!


----------



## Wishing1010

:dust:


----------



## SweetMelodies

Megamegan said:


> Sweetmelodies- Were you testing the past few days with the same tests and not getting any lines? Hopefully the aren't evaps! Can't wait to see FRER :) Your chart does look great!!

I tested yesterday 10dpo and thought I saw a really really light line but then I dipped another two and nothing. So assumed I was just seeing things. 7,8,9dpo same tests from the order I got online and they were all negative.

I checked the lot number and they are all from the same lot.I pulled my tests out of the garbage (eww I know heh) the ones from 7, 8 and 9 dried stark white, and I didn't realize it but the 3 I took yesterday after I thought I saw a line all dried with light but visible lines. So..now I just have not not go insane waiting for the FRER lol

I saved my FMU from this morning so i could test it right away..:blush:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank you! . I'm sooooo scared to test again! I'm wishing for a miracle so badly right now!! I should've just stopped temping after O and stayed in my NTNP mode and I wouldn't be seeing this beautiful chart messing with me! I cant help it but to temp tho! Lol I like it too much
> 
> FX for us all!!!! There are soo many nice looking charts this cycle!

Great temp rise today Mary. FX'd to you. I hope you get your May miracle.... 

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Sweetmelodies- Were you testing the past few days with the same tests and not getting any lines? Hopefully the aren't evaps! Can't wait to see FRER :) Your chart does look great!!
> 
> I tested yesterday 10dpo and thought I saw a really really light line but then I dipped another two and nothing. So assumed I was just seeing things. 7,8,9dpo same tests from the order I got online and they were all negative.
> 
> I checked the lot number and they are all from the same lot.I pulled my tests out of the garbage (eww I know heh) the ones from 7, 8 and 9 dried stark white, and I didn't realize it but the 3 I took yesterday after I thought I saw a line all dried with light but visible lines. So..now I just have not not go insane waiting for the FRER lol
> 
> I saved my FMU from this morning so i could test it right away..:blush:Click to expand...

So so so so so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Impatiently awaiting your FRER now :coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sweetmelodies, tell dh to hurry up! I'm impatiently waiting!! Lol . Veryy excited! 

Dh and I are at an interview hoping to get dh into a better job . FX this goes good! We need it right now! I'm sick of us having to worry about the season for him to be able to work. He loves landscaping but he knows its just not a reliable enough job when you have bills like most people do so I'm praying this goes good!! 
When I get home I decided ill use my other frer line test so ill keep u girls posted about that!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohooo on all of that, Mary!!!!! So excited for you all, FX he gets this job and FX for your testing! :dust:


----------



## SweetMelodies

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sweetmelodies, tell dh to hurry up! I'm impatiently waiting!! Lol . Veryy excited!

https://s17.postimg.org/f1pjt8zsf/IMG_20140512_130922_936.jpg

Results after the 3 mins...omg...


I have one more so Ill take it in the morning just to see it darker I hope!


----------



## SweetMelodies

I don't know what to do with myself lol! Yay!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg omg omg OMG omg omg omg!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :hugs:
Yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg omg omg OMG omg omg omg!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :hugs:
> Yayyyyy!!!!

I'm really surprised I wasn't expecting it at all this cycle I'm in shock. The only thing I noticed different this cycle was that my legs were killing me at night, I normally have aching legs at night but they have been horrible the last few days. Aside from that, nothing else. Except this silly sore throat and just feeling ill atm.


----------



## mdscpa

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp: 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Megamegan

AAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! I am sitting in the parking lot of the hospital and I just squealed at the sight of your positive test!!!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! I'm so so happy for you and I'm a little emotional so I'm totally crying tears of happiness lol

As for me, I'm so freaking incredibly relieved to be done with my first fertility appointment!!! I was super anxious about it. My pelvic exam was normal and he ordered a semen analysis for DH, and an HSG and a pelvic ultrasound for me! So if no BFP next week, I'll be doing some tests which will make me feel better. My doctor told me like 75% of women will get pregnant right after an HSG so he seemed confident that it would happen for me soon. It would be awesome if I got my BFP this cycle and didn't have to do any of this, but I am happy to have something to look forward to if AF shows, which I have a feeling she will. Man, I am relieved. I guess I was just nervous he was going to see something abnormal, but the tests I'll do next week will be much more informative. Well that's it, I was anxious to tell someone so thank God I have you girls to talk to!! I don't want to tell my mom or sister about this unless something isn't right because I don't want them to worry and I also think they will tell me I don't have to go through all this testing and I should just relax. I can't really talk to my mom about TTC because she doesn't get how important it is to me and how hard I'm trying. The doctor was really impressed that I was tracking my ovulation and using Preseed, by the way! Haha. Thanks to this forum. :)


----------



## SweetMelodies

Megamegan said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! I am sitting in the parking lot of the hospital and I just squealed at the sight of your positive test!!!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! I'm so so happy for you and I'm a little emotional so I'm totally crying tears of happiness lol
> 
> As for me, I'm so freaking incredible relieved to be done with my first fertility appointment!!! I was super anxious about it. My pelvic exam was normal and he ordered a semen analysis for DH, and an HSG and a pelvic ultrasound for me! So if no BFP next week, I'll be doing some tests which will make me feel better. My doctor told me like 75% of women will get pregnant right after an HSG so he seemed confident that it would happen for me soon. It would be awesome if I got my BFP this cycle and didn't have to do any of this, but I am happy to have something to look forward to if AF shows, which I have a feeling she will. Man, I am relieved. I guess I was just nervous he was going to see something abnormal, but the tests I'll do next week will be much more informative. Well that's it, I was anxious to tell someone so thank God I have you girls to talk to!! I don't want to tell my mom or sister about this unless something isn't right because I don't want them to worry and I also think they will tell me I don't have to go through all this testing and I should just relax. I can't really talk to my mom about TTC because she doesn't get how important it is to me and how hard I'm trying. The doctor was really impressed that I was tracking my ovulation and using Preseed, by the way! Haha. Thanks to this forum. :)

:D thank you, I'm happy and scared lol. 

I hope everything works out with your tests! Sounds like you have a good doctor. Yes please do try to relax :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Def sounds like you have a good doc, Megan!!!! So exciting that you are going to have a back up plan if this month is a bust. Have everything crossed for you that you get your BFP super soon!!!

SweetMelodies, I'm so ecstatic for you!! So awesome that one of the "originals" got their BFP! Wooohooooooo!!!!!

I'm going to break down and buy some OPK's today, maybe that will help me figure out what's going on with my crazy body ;)


----------



## MissB1979

Congrats SweetMelodies!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats SweetMelodies!!! Amazing news!


----------



## AmySan

Omg!! Congrats to the BFPs!!!! 9 years that is unbelievable!! Congrats to you both!! So happy for you!!!!

Jess, my experience with painkillers (which i have way too much unfortunately) is constipation is always so common, then it does go from being so contipated to just crazy diarrhea and weirdness...opiates slow everything down, but then when you either get off of them or your body kindof adjusts, everything is totally messed up for a while! :( I hope you don't have anything serious and it is just related to that <3

I have had a horrible weekend :( Was supposed to have a sleepover at Mike's on Saturday....well, around 4pm on Saturday he sent me a really long text saying that he couldn't do it any more...and felt responsible for everything I had been through the past few months, being int he hospital 4 times, etc...and he is so traumatized by everything he needs to process the last few months before he 'can be anything to anyone' - I was completely devastated, crying and having a panic attack, wailing, it was awful :( My brother and his fiancee (who used to be my best friend, but she lives with us) helped calm me down a bit, and then my brother called Mike (I called him immediately after getting the text and basically said no, you are not doing this over text message or the phone and I am coming over to talk at 7) 

Jim, my brother, called him about 30 minutes after I talked to him to explain some things, and tell him from what he has seen, Mike has been the best thing in my life, and that all of these things that have happened are a result of my past and no coping skills, etc....

So then I went to Mike's (he fucking changed his locks while i was in the hospital...I don't remember if I mentioned I had keys made for us) :( but he felt like he needed to do that because he didn't know if I would give him the key back. That really fucking hurt. 

Anyway, we talked for about 2 and a half hours, and came to the agreement that we would both get help, he is going to see a psychologist of him own, and I will start DBT therapy and possibly get a new psychologist. We are going to keep trying, but almost like start over...We agreed to get together twice a week for dinner and maybe more...I am relieved that this is the case. I am so sad that things aren't just going to go back to normal...but I truly love him and feel terrible for everything that has happened. 

In the back of my mind, I don't know if I should try to become less attached or start looking for someone else. I know that sounds terrible. I do not cope with breakups well, but Mike is literally the best, most normal, stable, nicest guy I have ever been with. 

We haven't had sex in 1 month today. It feels like an effing eternity. He also feels bad that he just can't right now, he said he barely can 'have sex with himself' - so it won't be happening any time soon...or any baby making either. 

I feel so alone :( Friday night, I did something I regret immensely. My brother had some friends over, and there was a guy there that (I know, this is horrible) got out of prison recently. I never ever in a million years would have any interest in someone like that. Somehow my inhibitions went out the window, and he was extremely persistent about how he wanted to go down on me. I have no idea how I let it happen. But I did. I didn't do anything else, but I can't believe I let him do that :( It has been so hard not feeling close to someone for so long. The whole situation makes me want to throw up :( Of course I didn't say anything to Mike, because it would just hurt him. In the back of my mind I wanted to get back at him for the things he did online. But after he got caught, he has been so honest and sorry about it. I feel like a horrible person, and am so ashamed :(

All I can do at this point is just get help and let him get help and see if we can make things work. I want it to work so so much. But I am also having feeling like, it took so long to make the progress that we had...and get him used to not being alone all of the time..that we have gone backwards so much. I don't know. :( 

And of course Mother's day was horrid :( I can't miss a single day of work for the next 7 months now. Have gone through ALL of my PTO for medical reasons. plus a day over. Had a meeting with my bosses on Friday. They don't want to lose me, but wanted to make sure I thought that I could do it. I was so scared Saturday that I wouldn't be able to work, because I was so distraught...I don't know what will happen. 

Praying that the DBT therapy helps, and everything turns out ok. At this point it doesn't look like I will even have the chance to get pregnant for months if not years. Which should be the least of my concerns, but I know you ladies are the only ones who will understand what I mean. :( more than anything I want to have a child with Mike, who I love, and know will be a great father. And at the same time, I am worried that I will miss my window, and never have the chance to be a mom. 

Sorry for the book. I love you girls so much <3 I don't know what I would do without all of you <3 :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, Amy. :( I'm so sorry you have gone through of all of that. And, I know you feel bad about what happened with that other guy, but your head is not in the right spot so you aren't making the best decisions. Not saying anything bad, just meaning that's why you did it. :hugs: I hope and pray you and Mike can figure things out, but if not, you will make it through it! I promise :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

Amy, sorry you're going through such a rough time! I wouldn't say it's an easy decision at ALL. But I would like to comment and I hope you don't mind. If I were in your shoes, I'd definitely consider how Mike sent you that text wanting to break up. In my eyes, it doesn't sound like he is strong enough to handle the things you are dealing with. I know you like that he is so normal and stable, but on the flip side, maybe he's TOO normal and stable and doesn't know how to react to you or help you when you really need it. I think you need someone who won't be scared of you when you have a panic attack, and who has experience with mental health issues, AND I think you need someone who is sure of how he feels about you- you deserve that, girl! All that said, I know what it's like to have someone who doesn't totally understand you and yet be completely in love with them, and I married that man. That's part of the complexity of human relationships. Your therapy will help you figure it all out. Good luck <3

p.s. You won't miss your window for baby-making, you have like 12 years before it even gets very difficult to conceive. A lot can happen in 12 years. :)


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - your quote disappeared. When are you taking the frer? I got my positives 4 days past triphasic shift, and some women don't get it until 6. I know that you said you got a really early positive with Aiden, but every pregnancy is different so I would assume hcg levels might not rise as fast either. Good luck on your dh interview. Is it still in the same state?



SweetMelodies said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Sweetmelodies, tell dh to hurry up! I'm impatiently waiting!! Lol . Veryy excited!
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/f1pjt8zsf/IMG_20140512_130922_936.jpg
> 
> Results after the 3 mins...omg...
> 
> 
> I have one more so Ill take it in the morning just to see it darker I hope!Click to expand...

Congratulations!



Megamegan said:


> AAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! I am sitting in the parking lot of the hospital and I just squealed at the sight of your positive test!!!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! I'm so so happy for you and I'm a little emotional so I'm totally crying tears of happiness lol
> 
> As for me, I'm so freaking incredible relieved to be done with my first fertility appointment!!! I was super anxious about it. My pelvic exam was normal and he ordered a semen analysis for DH, and an HSG and a pelvic ultrasound for me! So if no BFP next week, I'll be doing some tests which will make me feel better. My doctor told me like 75% of women will get pregnant right after an HSG so he seemed confident that it would happen for me soon. It would be awesome if I got my BFP this cycle and didn't have to do any of this, but I am happy to have something to look forward to if AF shows, which I have a feeling she will. Man, I am relieved. I guess I was just nervous he was going to see something abnormal, but the tests I'll do next week will be much more informative. Well that's it, I was anxious to tell someone so thank God I have you girls to talk to!! I don't want to tell my mom or sister about this unless something isn't right because I don't want them to worry and I also think they will tell me I don't have to go through all this testing and I should just relax. I can't really talk to my mom about TTC because she doesn't get how important it is to me and how hard I'm trying. The doctor was really impressed that I was tracking my ovulation and using Preseed, by the way! Haha. Thanks to this forum. :)

Did they give you cd 2-4 lab papers as well? I'm glad your appointment went well. Seems like you found someone willing to take a look. I know what you mean about not wanting to talk to people about it. Everyone told me all the time to just relax. I'm not going to talk to anyone about ttc (except the hubbster) until I'm pregnant.



Wishing1010 said:


> Def sounds like you have a good doc, Megan!!!! So exciting that you are going to have a back up plan if this month is a bust. Have everything crossed for you that you get your BFP super soon!!!
> 
> SweetMelodies, I'm so ecstatic for you!! So awesome that one of the "originals" got their BFP! Wooohooooooo!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to break down and buy some OPK's today, maybe that will help me figure out what's going on with my crazy body ;)

Have you been diagnosed with pcos? I don't know what is going on with your cycle either! It's weird that your temps flatlined though.



AmySan said:


> Omg!! Congrats to the BFPs!!!! 9 years that is unbelievable!! Congrats to you both!! So happy for you!!!!
> 
> Jess, my experience with painkillers (which i have way too much unfortunately) is constipation is always so common, then it does go from being so contipated to just crazy diarrhea and weirdness...opiates slow everything down, but then when you either get off of them or your body kindof adjusts, everything is totally messed up for a while! :( I hope you don't have anything serious and it is just related to that <3
> 
> I have had a horrible weekend :( Was supposed to have a sleepover at Mike's on Saturday....well, around 4pm on Saturday he sent me a really long text saying that he couldn't do it any more...and felt responsible for everything I had been through the past few months, being int he hospital 4 times, etc...and he is so traumatized by everything he needs to process the last few months before he 'can be anything to anyone' - I was completely devastated, crying and having a panic attack, wailing, it was awful :( My brother and his fiancee (who used to be my best friend, but she lives with us) helped calm me down a bit, and then my brother called Mike (I called him immediately after getting the text and basically said no, you are not doing this over text message or the phone and I am coming over to talk at 7)
> 
> Jim, my brother, called him about 30 minutes after I talked to him to explain some things, and tell him from what he has seen, Mike has been the best thing in my life, and that all of these things that have happened are a result of my past and no coping skills, etc....
> 
> So then I went to Mike's (he fucking changed his locks while i was in the hospital...I don't remember if I mentioned I had keys made for us) :( but he felt like he needed to do that because he didn't know if I would give him the key back. That really fucking hurt.
> 
> Anyway, we talked for about 2 and a half hours, and came to the agreement that we would both get help, he is going to see a psychologist of him own, and I will start DBT therapy and possibly get a new psychologist. We are going to keep trying, but almost like start over...We agreed to get together twice a week for dinner and maybe more...I am relieved that this is the case. I am so sad that things aren't just going to go back to normal...but I truly love him and feel terrible for everything that has happened.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I don't know if I should try to become less attached or start looking for someone else. I know that sounds terrible. I do not cope with breakups well, but Mike is literally the best, most normal, stable, nicest guy I have ever been with.
> 
> We haven't had sex in 1 month today. It feels like an effing eternity. He also feels bad that he just can't right now, he said he barely can 'have sex with himself' - so it won't be happening any time soon...or any baby making either.
> 
> I feel so alone :( Friday night, I did something I regret immensely. My brother had some friends over, and there was a guy there that (I know, this is horrible) got out of prison recently. I never ever in a million years would have any interest in someone like that. Somehow my inhibitions went out the window, and he was extremely persistent about how he wanted to go down on me. I have no idea how I let it happen. But I did. I didn't do anything else, but I can't believe I let him do that :( It has been so hard not feeling close to someone for so long. The whole situation makes me want to throw up :( Of course I didn't say anything to Mike, because it would just hurt him. In the back of my mind I wanted to get back at him for the things he did online. But after he got caught, he has been so honest and sorry about it. I feel like a horrible person, and am so ashamed :(
> 
> All I can do at this point is just get help and let him get help and see if we can make things work. I want it to work so so much. But I am also having feeling like, it took so long to make the progress that we had...and get him used to not being alone all of the time..that we have gone backwards so much. I don't know. :(
> 
> And of course Mother's day was horrid :( I can't miss a single day of work for the next 7 months now. Have gone through ALL of my PTO for medical reasons. plus a day over. Had a meeting with my bosses on Friday. They don't want to lose me, but wanted to make sure I thought that I could do it. I was so scared Saturday that I wouldn't be able to work, because I was so distraught...I don't know what will happen.
> 
> Praying that the DBT therapy helps, and everything turns out ok. At this point it doesn't look like I will even have the chance to get pregnant for months if not years. Which should be the least of my concerns, but I know you ladies are the only ones who will understand what I mean. :( more than anything I want to have a child with Mike, who I love, and know will be a great father. And at the same time, I am worried that I will miss my window, and never have the chance to be a mom.
> 
> Sorry for the book. I love you girls so much <3 I don't know what I would do without all of you <3 :hugs:

What is dbt therapy? I'm sorry this has all been so rough for you, and I pray that you guys are able to work it out. I don't really know what to say about the other guy situation, but I think that if you really want to work things out with Mike, make that your top priority. Go to therapy, make sure he is going to therapy, go to therapy together. I'm sure these are all things you are doing. Starting fresh sounds like a great idea. Date and see where it takes you. Either way, I hope and wish nothing but the best for you.


AFM: at work and it sucks. I'm so far behind on what has been going on because no one would tell me. We got a new kid, who isn't here today, the busses have changed quite a bit, they didn't do any of the work I left for while I was gone.....but the kids are supposedly more well behaved now than they have been this past month apparently. I'm in a lot of pain and really quite exhausted. One of the teachers said if I'm not ready I shouldn't be back, but she is the same one that turned around and said go ahead take time off and then complained when I took more time. 

Made the best roast last night, going to turn it into stew when I get home and then take a shower and hit the hay. I'm about to go seek out the current principal and see if there are any gen ed positions available for next year.


----------



## mdscpa

Now im confused. Period just stopped after 1 and a half days. My period is usually 4-5 days 7 the longest but rarely. This one is the shortest ever period i have. And have felt cramps again on my right i don't have this cramps once i started my period. I think fertilaid messed with my usual cycle and symptoms. And i haven't noticed any clots yet which i always see from day 1-3? short cycle, short LP and now short AF? DH told me to just go to the doctor and get checked.


:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Megamegan

mdscpa- Not sure about that one, only thing I can say is sometimes my period stops and then comes back the next day, like it plays a little trick on me. Maybe wait another day to see if it does that. 

Jess- No I didn't get labs for CD 2-4 for this cycle, which is okay with me... Is that for FSH testing? I figure we will start with these things, and if everything is perfectly normal, then I'll ask for more tests. I guess as more time passes they will want to dig deeper to see what's going on. For now I'm satisfied with an HSG and SA! I'm definitely relieved my doctor took me seriously. He was an old Jewish dude, really seemed like a seasoned doc but also really caring. Apparently the OBGYN office at my hospital has a 100% satisfaction rate. Works for me.


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> mdscpa- Not sure about that one, only thing I can say is sometimes my period stops and then comes back the next day, like it plays a little trick on me. Maybe wait another day to see if it does that.
> 
> Jess- No I didn't get labs for CD 2-4 for this cycle, which is okay with me... Is that for FSH testing? I figure we will start with these things, and if everything is perfectly normal, then I'll ask for more tests. I guess as more time passes they will want to dig deeper to see what's going on. For now I'm satisfied with an HSG and SA! I'm definitely relieved my doctor took me seriously. He was an old Jewish dude, really seemed like a seasoned doc but also really caring. Apparently the OBGYN office at my hospital has a 100% satisfaction rate. Works for me.

Fsh, estrogen, antiphospholipid.....there is a bunch. It seems to me that blood work would be easier and less invasive than the hsg and whatnot. They could be done in conjunction.


----------



## Megamegan

Jrepp said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> mdscpa- Not sure about that one, only thing I can say is sometimes my period stops and then comes back the next day, like it plays a little trick on me. Maybe wait another day to see if it does that.
> 
> Jess- No I didn't get labs for CD 2-4 for this cycle, which is okay with me... Is that for FSH testing? I figure we will start with these things, and if everything is perfectly normal, then I'll ask for more tests. I guess as more time passes they will want to dig deeper to see what's going on. For now I'm satisfied with an HSG and SA! I'm definitely relieved my doctor took me seriously. He was an old Jewish dude, really seemed like a seasoned doc but also really caring. Apparently the OBGYN office at my hospital has a 100% satisfaction rate. Works for me.
> 
> Fsh, estrogen, antiphospholipid.....there is a bunch. It seems to me that blood work would be easier and less invasive than the hsg and whatnot. They could be done in conjunction.Click to expand...

Yeah, you're right... that does make sense. I'm going to call the doctor's office tomorrow (closed now) and see if he can put me in for blood work as well. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, no PCOS, no endo., no scarring, no anything! I guess just imbalanced hormones. 

I'm sorry you are having a bad first day back and that no one is cooperating with you. They need to grow up and do what's best for the kids, not be selfish. Praying your week gets better! How are you pain wise?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, I am so sorry for all of what u are going through. I dont even know what to say :-(. I just want you to be happy but if this is going to be an on going thing with mike and doesn't seem to progress, id think about moving on, as hard as that is. I know its one of the hardest things to do. :-\. I'm not trying to sound harsh when I say that. I just really really want u happy and u deserve it. I truly do hope things work out for u & mike because clearly that's what you want but just always remember, if things dont go exactly as planned, u are a beautiful, smart, funny woman and you WILL find someone else who can make u happy. My ex husband was who I thought was "that perfect guy" but things went down hill when we moved in together and then his true colors showed and things that he knew about my past (my past addiction mainly) that he was 100% ok with when he proposed and married me and then everytime he did something wrong, he would bring up my past and make me feel like a horrible person for it because he didn't understand it. That's PERFECTLY ok though because that lead me to my dh now!  What I'm getting at is IF mike doesn't come around and be able to help u through this without being scared of or fearing you, I KNOW you can find someone who would be happy to go through anything with you, no matter how bad, without hesitation. I know so many nice men who would sweep u off ur feet  lol. I really really do hope it works with mike so plzzz dont take this post wrong, I just want to make sure your aware of how terrific you are and never forget it! I never want to see u in the hospital again. I'm praying that god helps light your way as soon as possible. I know how lost and lonely u are probably feeling right now but it can & will get better for you. That is one thing I am 100% certain of right now! I love you Amy! <3 Feel better hun.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations sweet melodies.
glad your doc is doing things to help megan, altho hopefully you won't need it.
good luck with opk's wishing.
Amy, I hope you are ok. Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, how'd things go with the interview? Did you test?


----------



## AmySan

Thank you all so much <3 I agree...He may not be the right one if he can't handle these things :( It just sucks because a lot of the guys who CAN, aren't really good guys deep down. I am going to try to focus on myself as much as i can, and do whatever it takes to help him get through this too. But I do need to start mentally preparing myself for if it doesn't work out. :( 

Jess, DBT is dialectical behavior therapy - it gives you coping skills and ways to accept things for how they are, and is especially helpful for people who self injure, etc. My brother and Katie both did it, an intensive outpatient, and both swear by it - since my brother is bi polar and is anti everything, and still believes it is great, I have to have hope that he is right. He was worse off than me as far as having no hope, etc, never attempted suicide, but came close many times. His bi polar meds are very hard to keep balanced, and he had/has a tendency to not take certain ones, etc, and relies very heavily on klonopin for his panic attacks, etc. 

I have to say, it may be true Mike isn't the one. I want him to be sooo badly. I know being an only child, and never in a long term relationship before...and being almost 40...he isn't likely to change that much. But, when doctors give him advise, medically, etc, he really does take it and do everything he needs to. So I am hoping that he will get a lot out of therapy. 

And hopefully, I won't have so many problems going forward, lol. I literally cannot afford to right now. I really have to take control of my life, if I want to get any of the things I really want out of it. 

One of the things that I loved so much about Mike to start off with was he was ready and wanted to try to get pregnant from the beginning. I really have no issue with not being married first, etc. I know that shouldn't necessarily be a requirement for a boyfriend, but I am 28...I know there are theoretically a lot of years left...but...I want it now..lol. :( 

I love you all so much. Thank you for being supportive of me <3 I am going to stick around here until we all get BFPs...even if it means I have to find another relationship first, lol. Fml. Haha. <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :dust:

I wish we could all get together for real. You all mean so much to me!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I did use my other frer about an hr ago but I dont see anything besides a very thin hair like line so its probably just an indent :-\. Who knows. I have a frer digital that I will use on wed a.m if AF isn't here by then. FX! I'm sure I'll be that 4.6% of women who get a triphasic chart and still get a bfp lol that's my luck but hey, I know my luck will look up in the next couple of months so I'll be ok with it . At least ill know not to get TOO excited if I get a triphasic chart in my next cycles if AF does show this time. I have found that NOTHING is a good pregnancy sign except for a missed period (only if ur temping or getting u/s's that is) or a bfp or USUALLY 21 high temps but ive even seen charts like that that still end with bfn :-\. Everything besides that stuff means Nothing to me now. It stinks! But it is fun to symptom spot sometimes. Lol. And I haven't had sore bbs except the day of and/or after O (besides burning sensations randomly) and last cycle I still got 2 cysts around 7-8dpo (instead of 6+ cysts that I usually get at 1-3 dpo) while taking the vitex but now off the vitex I have ZERO cysts. So maybe the vitex worked for future cycles as well and maybe my hormones are more regulated causing this triphasic pattern and no cystic bbs. Maybe I just had low progesterone before the vitex or something. Idk there's soo many scenarios going thru my mind! Lol ill just have to wait and see if I start spotting tomorrow. I do have an incredibly good feeling about my next hsg sometime in between late July and late Aug. This time ill be walking in with confidence that my tube will be open and hopefully ill be right  FX!

Oh and no dhs new job, if he gets it, will still be in NH for now while we decide for sure when/where and if we are moving. If my tube is open at my next hsg, and we get pregnant within 12 months after, we are going to actually move up a state to Maine rather than down a state to Mass. If we dont get pregnant after 6 months, dh is going to get a job in Mass so we can get on the waiting list for IVF INCASE but we will still try naturally in the meantime and if it doesn't happen by the 12month mark naturally, like we hope for, we will stick around southern NH/Massachusetts area until IVF is done with. If this doesn't make sense because of my rambling, let me know lol. We have plan after plan set up so I figured id explain that plan to u ladies . I'm praying we can move to Maine in a yr or so tho. Obviously because that'd mean we got pregnant naturally but also just because we love it there. Either way, we plan to buy a house in Maine in the next 3-5yrs regardless . We are very excited for that! Anyways, ill put my book on pause now...haha 

Jess, how was ur first day back to work?! I hope u didn't over work urself!

and omgosh sweetmelodies!!! I am so happy for u! I knew ud get it before cycle #8. Its a statistic that 6-8 cycles ttc is the most common time for women (without fertility issues that is) to get pregnant  I'm soo soo happy for u! Yay!! Maybe my time will come soon now since we were like twins. Haha. H&H 9 months hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I am happy ur doc is going ahead w an hsg. After my doc told me everything about them, I recommend them to everyone because 60% of women trying have fluids and such in their tubes, no necessarily blocking them but bad fluids can still kill sperm immediately so that's one reason why hsgs help sooo much! It "cleans out the Cobb webs" or so to speak. If u dont get ur bfp this cycle, I truly think ur hsg cycle or the following cycle will be it.for sure . Ur chances will go from 20% to 45% for 3 cycles. That's alot! FX for u!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Now im confused. Period just stopped after 1 and a half days. My period is usually 4-5 days 7 the longest but rarely. This one is the shortest ever period i have. And have felt cramps again on my right i don't have this cramps once i started my period. I think fertilaid messed with my usual cycle and symptoms. And i haven't noticed any clots yet which i always see from day 1-3? short cycle, short LP and now short AF? DH told me to just go to the doctor and get checked.
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

last cycle I has a day and a half long AF and it was a very light flow the whole time. Sometimes when u spot it can cause a lighter/shorter AF. Last cycle I spotted some before AF and for a few days after my HSG which I found out was probably the cause of my light AF. But w the fact that u got AF at 9dpo makes it more likely that it Could have still been IB. Id still do a cheap test in about 2 days just to make sure that it wasn't IB. You'd be surprised at how many women I know personally that got short "AF" or even normal AF type bleeding for days, wks or even months and still were pregnant with a healthy baby. I ALWAYS use an .88 cent test 5 days after AF starts JUST to be sure. Like I said, its very common as well to have a wacky AF even if urs is usually normal so this is prob the case :-\ BUT its def worth taking a cheap test to make urself feel better. I'm guessing with that temp drop it was short AF. I hope u have TONS of luck this cycle hun!!! <3


----------



## Megamegan

aidensmommy1 said:


> Megan, I am happy ur doc is going ahead w an hsg. After my doc told me everything about them, I recommend them to everyone because 60% of women trying have fluids and such in their tubes, no necessarily blocking them but bad fluids can still kill sperm immediately so that's one reason why hsgs help sooo much! It "cleans out the Cobb webs" or so to speak. If u dont get ur bfp this cycle, I truly think ur hsg cycle or the following cycle will be it.for sure . Ur chances will go from 20% to 45% for 3 cycles. That's alot! FX for u!!

Wow I didn't know that statistic! I'm sure when AF arrives I'll be doing lots of research on HSG's so I know what to expect. Yeah the doctor said there could be like mucus-like substance which isn't really blocking the tube but would inhibit the sperm from getting where it needs to go. So that makes total sense. I assume when you're on the BCP, since you don't ovulate, that means an egg does not travel down the fallopian tubes... so therefore it has been 8 years since my tubes have had much activity! So yeah I can see why an HSG could easily do the trick, and also why someone much younger would get pregnant more easily (one of many reasons).


----------



## Wishing1010

So, I decided to POAS (OPK and HPT) to see if I could get any answers. Came up nada! Got an evap on a blue dye HPT, nada on an answer brand, and a dark but not dark enough OPK. Posting pics below:

HPT's:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps461a0e35.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd0a2aef5.jpg

Opk:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb95874a2.jpg


So, I'm still left with no answers, some brown discharge and weird bbt! Argh!!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

That stinks, Kenna. I don't know what to say, but maybe being on Clomid for one cycle sorta messed up your pattern somehow. Maybe your body is just asking for the Clomid again :) I'm on "team Clomid" for you... can't help it. Lol. But I'm joking- I know you're doing what you feel is right for now. Sorry you have to go through such confusion :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Megan, I am happy ur doc is going ahead w an hsg. After my doc told me everything about them, I recommend them to everyone because 60% of women trying have fluids and such in their tubes, no necessarily blocking them but bad fluids can still kill sperm immediately so that's one reason why hsgs help sooo much! It "cleans out the Cobb webs" or so to speak. If u dont get ur bfp this cycle, I truly think ur hsg cycle or the following cycle will be it.for sure . Ur chances will go from 20% to 45% for 3 cycles. That's alot! FX for u!!
> 
> Wow I didn't know that statistic! I'm sure when AF arrives I'll be doing lots of research on HSG's so I know what to expect. Yeah the doctor said there could be like mucus-like substance which isn't really blocking the tube but would inhibit the sperm from getting where it needs to go. So that makes total sense. I assume when you're on the BCP, since you don't ovulate, that means an egg does not travel down the fallopian tubes... so therefore it has been 8 years since my tubes have had much activity! So yeah I can see why an HSG could easily do the trick, and also why someone much younger would get pregnant more easily (one of many reasons).Click to expand...

exactly . I am very excited for u! And u'll see alot about it hurting BUT without a real blockage or scar tissue, they says its just uncomfortable but doesn't hurt NEARLY as bad as they can (like mine) so dont let it scare u out.of it! Lol And just think of it this way, if I am going for a repeat after the pain I went thru, its obv worth it! I did leave there with LESS of a blockage in my tube...it was just the very end that they couldn't unblock but that's also cuz they'll stop if they feel its too much pain so that's why I have alot of hope for my next hsg, especially after the enzymes. MOST women with little or no damage to their tube/tubes tell me that it didn't hurt at all for them so I bet ull be just fine . And as I said, others just say its an uncomfortable strong cramping type feeling. I'm so excited for u! I just told dh lol 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ugh Kenna I hope u get O or AF soon so u can just start the vitex already! I'm extremely excited for that! (as u know!) lol  Ill be your cheerleader until that bfp comes! (I guess ill have to retire cheerleading before 2015 since we will all have our bfps by then, I wont have anyone to cheer for! Lol)


----------



## Jrepp

Megan, I'm not even going to lie! My sis which is exactly like an hsg only with saline hurt like a mother fucker. I definitely recommend taking some sort of pain killer before hand. You may not have any pain, but everyone I have spoken to who went through one said it hurt regardless of whether or not anything was found. I am praying yours goes smoothly, pain free and you get a bfp soon! 

Kenna - I kinda sorta see a line on the frer, but I don't really know. Have you called the doctor yet? I believe there is a way to bring AF on with OTC progesterone cream.

Mary - I'm eagerly awaiting your next test. Can you post a pic?

So..... Work sucked. I was in a lot of pain but apparently the kids were way better than they have been. I also found out that while I was out the other teacher found out she has breast cancer and is going to be gone the last 2 weeks of school. Waiting for the dishwasher to be done and then I am going to take a pain pill and start dinner.


----------



## Megamegan

Don't worry- I've got my 800 mg Ibuprofen ready to go. I definitely will prepare for being in pain. What I've read so far is that it's painful while it's happening but not afterwards, maybe cramping like AF. I can handle that. As long as I know where pain is coming from, usually I'm a trooper.

Starting to get kinda antsy now because tomorrow is 9 dpo and I soooo want to POAS. But the only thing I have is clear blue digitals and I don't want to waste them. I went to the store today and stared at HPTs for about 5 minutes before forcing myself to walk away. Step awayyyyy from the pee sticks, Megan....


----------



## Megamegan

And, holy cow, breast cancer... Hopefully she caught it early. I hope it doesn't mean you'll be busting your butt to work even harder while she's gone.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'll give it till CD 32 before I consult the dr if no O. I have O'ed between CD28-32 before. 

Very sorry to hear about the other teacher, I hope hers gets cured and she goes into remission quickly! I'm sorry you are in so much pain, I hope you get some good rest tonight :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ugh Kenna I hope u get O or AF soon so u can just start the vitex already! I'm extremely excited for that! (as u know!) lol  Ill be your cheerleader until that bfp comes! (I guess ill have to retire cheerleading before 2015 since we will all have our bfps by then, I wont have anyone to cheer for! Lol)

Hehe! Maybe I will O within the week. Funny story, DH had a tick on the head of his penis and now won't have sex with me. Poor guy lol, he's so worried about his mini him.


----------



## Wishing1010

megamegan said:


> don't worry- i've got my 800 mg ibuprofen ready to go. I definitely will prepare for being in pain. What i've read so far is that it's painful while it's happening but not afterwards, maybe cramping like af. I can handle that. As long as i know where pain is coming from, usually i'm a trooper.
> 
> Starting to get kinda antsy now because tomorrow is 9 dpo and i soooo want to poas. But the only thing i have is clear blue digitals and i don't want to waste them. I went to the store today and stared at hpts for about 5 minutes before forcing myself to walk away. Step awayyyyy from the pee sticks, megan....

fx fx fx!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Kenna I hope u get O or AF soon so u can just start the vitex already! I'm extremely excited for that! (as u know!) lol  Ill be your cheerleader until that bfp comes! (I guess ill have to retire cheerleading before 2015 since we will all have our bfps by then, I wont have anyone to cheer for! Lol)
> 
> Hehe! Maybe I will O within the week. Funny story, DH had a tick on the head of his penis and now won't have sex with me. Poor guy lol, he's so worried about his mini him.Click to expand...

LOL omg this is soo funny but at the same time it sucks. Poor guy!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I will def have kenna post a pic whether its bfp or bfn when I test again. Kenna has my last test pic that I'll have her post. I don't know how to post pics from my phone. Ill def keep u all posted!


----------



## Jrepp

How do you get a tick on your weiner? Lol, poor guy


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm heading to bed but wanted to say before bed, dh just touched my belly and said "wow, your stomach feels really hard. Maybe your pregnant." and I haven't been mentioning any of my high temps or anything to him. Maybe its a good sign...OR maybe I'm just constipated lol. Only two more days until I should get a for sure answer!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> How do you get a tick on your weiner? Lol, poor guy

:rofl: we were out in the woods and he wears kinda baggy shorts is the only thing I can think of! He was freaking out when he found it and made me check EVERYWHERE for any other ones. There's a little red spot from where the tick was latched at and that's why he won't have sex. What a dork! I hated pulling it off of him!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aidensmommy's test from yesterday:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf11782ed.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb32bef67.jpg

Above are tweaked, below is original:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps332d2ec0.jpg


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning ladies! Yeah I think I see that shadow line on her FRER, which looks grey to me right now. Maybe in a few more days.. :)

I woke up like 10 minutes before my alarm (6 am which is my earliest temping time, sometimes I temp closer to 6:45) and so my temp has an open circle- my dog wouldn't let me get 10 more minutes of sleep but I wasn't even tired. So it is a little lower, whatever that means. 9 dpo. Not testing still. Atleast I have work to keep me busy today :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now im confused. Period just stopped after 1 and a half days. My period is usually 4-5 days 7 the longest but rarely. This one is the shortest ever period i have. And have felt cramps again on my right i don't have this cramps once i started my period. I think fertilaid messed with my usual cycle and symptoms. And i haven't noticed any clots yet which i always see from day 1-3? short cycle, short LP and now short AF? DH told me to just go to the doctor and get checked.
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> last cycle I has a day and a half long AF and it was a very light flow the whole time. Sometimes when u spot it can cause a lighter/shorter AF. Last cycle I spotted some before AF and for a few days after my HSG which I found out was probably the cause of my light AF. But w the fact that u got AF at 9dpo makes it more likely that it Could have still been IB. Id still do a cheap test in about 2 days just to make sure that it wasn't IB. You'd be surprised at how many women I know personally that got short "AF" or even normal AF type bleeding for days, wks or even months and still were pregnant with a healthy baby. I ALWAYS use an .88 cent test 5 days after AF starts JUST to be sure. Like I said, its very common as well to have a wacky AF even if urs is usually normal so this is prob the case :-\ BUT its def worth taking a cheap test to make urself feel better. I'm guessing with that temp drop it was short AF. I hope u have TONS of luck this cycle hun!!! <3Click to expand...

I will try to take frer tomorrow with fmu to rule out pregnancy. I'm having the worst cramps now on my right side usually if it's af its the whole area not on one side. I hope its :bfn: otherwise i might think it's ectopic because of the cramps and my temp rose again above my last cycle's CH.


----------



## Megamegan

Temps can be really crazy during AF, mdscpa. I wouldn't worry about an ectopic right now but I definitely agree you should take another test tomorrow- pain, even really bad cramping is pretty common in early pregnancy. I hope your cramps go away. Maybe try taking some Tylenol to ease the pain, that way it's safe just in case you are actually pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now im confused. Period just stopped after 1 and a half days. My period is usually 4-5 days 7 the longest but rarely. This one is the shortest ever period i have. And have felt cramps again on my right i don't have this cramps once i started my period. I think fertilaid messed with my usual cycle and symptoms. And i haven't noticed any clots yet which i always see from day 1-3? short cycle, short LP and now short AF? DH told me to just go to the doctor and get checked.
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> last cycle I has a day and a half long AF and it was a very light flow the whole time. Sometimes when u spot it can cause a lighter/shorter AF. Last cycle I spotted some before AF and for a few days after my HSG which I found out was probably the cause of my light AF. But w the fact that u got AF at 9dpo makes it more likely that it Could have still been IB. Id still do a cheap test in about 2 days just to make sure that it wasn't IB. You'd be surprised at how many women I know personally that got short "AF" or even normal AF type bleeding for days, wks or even months and still were pregnant with a healthy baby. I ALWAYS use an .88 cent test 5 days after AF starts JUST to be sure. Like I said, its very common as well to have a wacky AF even if urs is usually normal so this is prob the case :-\ BUT its def worth taking a cheap test to make urself feel better. I'm guessing with that temp drop it was short AF. I hope u have TONS of luck this cycle hun!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I will try to take frer tomorrow with fmu to rule out pregnancy. I'm having the worst cramps now on my right side usually if it's af its the whole area not on one side. I hope its :bfn: otherwise i might think it's ectopic because of the cramps and my temp rose again above my last cycle's CH.Click to expand...

Usually during the normal 3-5 days when AF is around your temps will be wacky. Alot of women dont even temp at that time because of how wacky they are. The exact thing happened to me last cycle, I stopped bleeding and the next day my temp spikes up past my previous CL and it was due to AF (even tho she disappeared, u still have the wacky AF time hormones going on. If u can get a cheap dollar test that'd be best just so I dont waist a frer. It'll prob be neg since AF just came but I do it for safety because I have very high risk of ectopic:-\. GL hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

In the bottom pic, I actually see a pink line and same with the top. I have gotten a light pink frer evap before tho so this is probably the case again. Whether it's frer or the best brand in the whole world, I wont believe it unless it has a at least some what of a dark line. I don't think there's a test I haven't had an evap on. Darn evaps! But we'll see. If no AF tomo a.m, I'm going to whip out the frer digi  FX! 
Otherwise, I'm pretty sure ill be starting a new cycle tomorrow and then I'll only have this coming cycle and june/july's cycles and ill be back to actively trying . I haven't even scheduled my 2nd hsg yet but I'm feeling like the original 3 months of enzymes that I planned to take before the HSG will work exactly as planned  FX extra tight for that! So i better call my doc this week to set it up in advance. I hope u all have a great day!


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Good morning ladies! Yeah I think I see that shadow line on her FRER, which looks grey to me right now. Maybe in a few more days.. :)
> 
> I woke up like 10 minutes before my alarm (6 am which is my earliest temping time, sometimes I temp closer to 6:45) and so my temp has an open circle- my dog wouldn't let me get 10 more minutes of sleep but I wasn't even tired. So it is a little lower, whatever that means. 9 dpo. Not testing still. Atleast I have work to keep me busy today :)

Your adjusted bbt would be 98.64.


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Good morning ladies! Yeah I think I see that shadow line on her FRER, which looks grey to me right now. Maybe in a few more days.. :)
> 
> I woke up like 10 minutes before my alarm (6 am which is my earliest temping time, sometimes I temp closer to 6:45) and so my temp has an open circle- my dog wouldn't let me get 10 more minutes of sleep but I wasn't even tired. So it is a little lower, whatever that means. 9 dpo. Not testing still. Atleast I have work to keep me busy today :)




aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now im confused. Period just stopped after 1 and a half days. My period is usually 4-5 days 7 the longest but rarely. This one is the shortest ever period i have. And have felt cramps again on my right i don't have this cramps once i started my period. I think fertilaid messed with my usual cycle and symptoms. And i haven't noticed any clots yet which i always see from day 1-3? short cycle, short LP and now short AF? DH told me to just go to the doctor and get checked.
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> last cycle I has a day and a half long AF and it was a very light flow the whole time. Sometimes when u spot it can cause a lighter/shorter AF. Last cycle I spotted some before AF and for a few days after my HSG which I found out was probably the cause of my light AF. But w the fact that u got AF at 9dpo makes it more likely that it Could have still been IB. Id still do a cheap test in about 2 days just to make sure that it wasn't IB. You'd be surprised at how many women I know personally that got short "AF" or even normal AF type bleeding for days, wks or even months and still were pregnant with a healthy baby. I ALWAYS use an .88 cent test 5 days after AF starts JUST to be sure. Like I said, its very common as well to have a wacky AF even if urs is usually normal so this is prob the case :-\ BUT its def worth taking a cheap test to make urself feel better. I'm guessing with that temp drop it was short AF. I hope u have TONS of luck this cycle hun!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I will try to take frer tomorrow with fmu to rule out pregnancy. I'm having the worst cramps now on my right side usually if it's af its the whole area not on one side. I hope its :bfn: otherwise i might think it's ectopic because of the cramps and my temp rose again above my last cycle's CH.Click to expand...
> 
> Usually during the normal 3-5 days when AF is around your temps will be wacky. Alot of women dont even temp at that time because of how wacky they are. The exact thing happened to me last cycle, I stopped bleeding and the next day my temp spikes up past my previous CL and it was due to AF (even tho she disappeared, u still have the wacky AF time hormones going on. If u can get a cheap dollar test that'd be best just so I dont waist a frer. It'll prob be neg since AF just came but I do it for safety because I have very high risk of ectopic:-\. GL hun!Click to expand...

I find your comment about wacky AF temps interesting. Mine are pretty consistent from AF to o and then from o to AF unless I go tri phasic, but even those are consistent. 

Mdscpa - I understand being worried about AF being weird. If taking another pregnancy test will ease your mind, I'd say go for it. I think you were taking vitex for the first time this cycle. That could have thrown your cycle off a bit, giving you a weird period. I would definitely give your doctor a call about your LP. It's possible they will want a few more months data using temping and opk's just to make sure though. I've seen quite a few women on here that think they have a short LP, and after collecting data figure out it was just a wonky cycle.



aidensmommy1 said:


> In the bottom pic, I actually see a pink line and same with the top. I have gotten a light pink frer evap before tho so this is probably the case again. Whether it's frer or the best brand in the whole world, I wont believe it unless it has a at least some what of a dark line. I don't think there's a test I haven't had an evap on. Darn evaps! But we'll see. If no AF tomo a.m, I'm going to whip out the frer digi  FX!
> Otherwise, I'm pretty sure ill be starting a new cycle tomorrow and then I'll only have this coming cycle and june/july's cycles and ill be back to actively trying . I haven't even scheduled my 2nd hsg yet but I'm feeling like the original 3 months of enzymes that I planned to take before the HSG will work exactly as planned  FX extra tight for that! So i better call my doc this week to set it up in advance. I hope u all have a great day!

The digi frer has a sensitivity of 10 I read, making it the most sensitive digi. Good luck. Do you feel like AF is on the way?


----------



## Jrepp

https://ovufriend.com/graph/cdf94007a9edf6b0f67df87ab4da6faa

According to ovufriend is am about 8 dpo. Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, there's actually tons and tons about AF causing rocky/wacky temps all over google. I originally read about it on both of the top used charting sites...ff and I cant remember the name of that other charting site atm...but then I also asked doctor google and alot of ppl, including myself some cycles, get wacky temps during af but not all women get wacky temps. Like everything else ttc, it depends on the person but ive seen more people have wacky temps than not. Maybe your hormones are just extra stable . That def isn't a bad thing for when u can officially start ttc again! It due from the adjustment of hormones and estrogen starting to take over again but the progesterone can take longer to leave some womens bodies which can cause rocky temps. Google can prob explain it better than me lol. My temps actually got more stable the past 2-3 months after taking prenatal vitamins for a while, b-6 and then the vitex..now I usually dont have to discard that many crazy temps at the beginning of my cycles because they've been pretty nice lately. Watch now that I said that, my temps wil be crazy when AF starts this time lol I always feel like I jinks myself.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also, I'm just going to wait and see if I miss AF ive decided. I only have to wait one more day and hopefully I can save my frer digi for another cycle  lol. I already used both my line tests when i said i was only going to use one until AF. I lose control. And I'm taking charge! LOL. Idk why but the month of August for a bfp keeps popping in my head randomly. Maybe its a sign. I realized today that if i get AF tomorrow and I O by CD11 next cycle, i could POSSIBLY get a bfp on my bday June 2nd like i did with Aiden...id only be about 8-9dpo but if i got an early bfp it could be possible lol. FX! (i still have this gut feeling for August tho! That's when my bff was suppose to start trying...maybe it was swapped up and I'm the one that has to wait until Aug haha) 

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> https://ovufriend.com/graph/cdf94007a9edf6b0f67df87ab4da6faa
> 
> According to ovufriend is am about 8 dpo. Lol

how did it even read ur chart?! Lol is it just going by previous cycles?


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Yeah I think I see that shadow line on her FRER, which looks grey to me right now. Maybe in a few more days.. :)
> 
> I woke up like 10 minutes before my alarm (6 am which is my earliest temping time, sometimes I temp closer to 6:45) and so my temp has an open circle- my dog wouldn't let me get 10 more minutes of sleep but I wasn't even tired. So it is a little lower, whatever that means. 9 dpo. Not testing still. Atleast I have work to keep me busy today :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now im confused. Period just stopped after 1 and a half days. My period is usually 4-5 days 7 the longest but rarely. This one is the shortest ever period i have. And have felt cramps again on my right i don't have this cramps once i started my period. I think fertilaid messed with my usual cycle and symptoms. And i haven't noticed any clots yet which i always see from day 1-3? short cycle, short LP and now short AF? DH told me to just go to the doctor and get checked.
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> last cycle I has a day and a half long AF and it was a very light flow the whole time. Sometimes when u spot it can cause a lighter/shorter AF. Last cycle I spotted some before AF and for a few days after my HSG which I found out was probably the cause of my light AF. But w the fact that u got AF at 9dpo makes it more likely that it Could have still been IB. Id still do a cheap test in about 2 days just to make sure that it wasn't IB. You'd be surprised at how many women I know personally that got short "AF" or even normal AF type bleeding for days, wks or even months and still were pregnant with a healthy baby. I ALWAYS use an .88 cent test 5 days after AF starts JUST to be sure. Like I said, its very common as well to have a wacky AF even if urs is usually normal so this is prob the case :-\ BUT its def worth taking a cheap test to make urself feel better. I'm guessing with that temp drop it was short AF. I hope u have TONS of luck this cycle hun!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I will try to take frer tomorrow with fmu to rule out pregnancy. I'm having the worst cramps now on my right side usually if it's af its the whole area not on one side. I hope its :bfn: otherwise i might think it's ectopic because of the cramps and my temp rose again above my last cycle's CH.Click to expand...
> 
> Usually during the normal 3-5 days when AF is around your temps will be wacky. Alot of women dont even temp at that time because of how wacky they are. The exact thing happened to me last cycle, I stopped bleeding and the next day my temp spikes up past my previous CL and it was due to AF (even tho she disappeared, u still have the wacky AF time hormones going on. If u can get a cheap dollar test that'd be best just so I dont waist a frer. It'll prob be neg since AF just came but I do it for safety because I have very high risk of ectopic:-\. GL hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I find your comment about wacky AF temps interesting. Mine are pretty consistent from AF to o and then from o to AF unless I go tri phasic, but even those are consistent.
> 
> Mdscpa - I understand being worried about AF being weird. If taking another pregnancy test will ease your mind, I'd say go for it. I think you were taking vitex for the first time this cycle. That could have thrown your cycle off a bit, giving you a weird period. I would definitely give your doctor a call about your LP. It's possible they will want a few more months data using temping and opk's just to make sure though. I've seen quite a few women on here that think they have a short LP, and after collecting data figure out it was just a wonky cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> In the bottom pic, I actually see a pink line and same with the top. I have gotten a light pink frer evap before tho so this is probably the case again. Whether it's frer or the best brand in the whole world, I wont believe it unless it has a at least some what of a dark line. I don't think there's a test I haven't had an evap on. Darn evaps! But we'll see. If no AF tomo a.m, I'm going to whip out the frer digi  FX!
> Otherwise, I'm pretty sure ill be starting a new cycle tomorrow and then I'll only have this coming cycle and june/july's cycles and ill be back to actively trying . I haven't even scheduled my 2nd hsg yet but I'm feeling like the original 3 months of enzymes that I planned to take before the HSG will work exactly as planned  FX extra tight for that! So i better call my doc this week to set it up in advance. I hope u all have a great day!Click to expand...
> 
> The digi frer has a sensitivity of 10 I read, making it the most sensitive digi. Good luck. Do you feel like AF is on the way?Click to expand...

I haven't taken any tests yet so planning to take one of my frers tomorrow..... But of course, i'm not expecting any :bfp: just want to rule out pregnancy and that this is just a crazy cycle for me.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was just analyzing my chart and my temp is right where it usually is the day before AF comes so I'm sure she'll be here tomorrow which is Ok. I kind of feel better now knowing that because I was soo worried about ectopic because if my enzymes have even worked at all yet, I'm sure only part of the blockage would be gone right now, if any. I kind of feel relieved for once. Maybe next cycle will be my time . I decided im upping my dose of serrapeptase for 40,000iu/day to 80,000iu/day. You actually cant take too much of this because its just a natural enzyme but I was told 40,000-120,000 is the common recommended dosage. My herbalist in my town said if I take 2 40,000iu capsules per day rather than 1 that it would help it work faster/better so its worth a shot  I was trying to make my bottle last the full 3 months (lol) but ill just have to order another bottle. $10/bottle isn't bad at all, especially if ill be getting a baby out of it in the end :-D FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Yeah I think I see that shadow line on her FRER, which looks grey to me right now. Maybe in a few more days.. :)
> 
> I woke up like 10 minutes before my alarm (6 am which is my earliest temping time, sometimes I temp closer to 6:45) and so my temp has an open circle- my dog wouldn't let me get 10 more minutes of sleep but I wasn't even tired. So it is a little lower, whatever that means. 9 dpo. Not testing still. Atleast I have work to keep me busy today :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now im confused. Period just stopped after 1 and a half days. My period is usually 4-5 days 7 the longest but rarely. This one is the shortest ever period i have. And have felt cramps again on my right i don't have this cramps once i started my period. I think fertilaid messed with my usual cycle and symptoms. And i haven't noticed any clots yet which i always see from day 1-3? short cycle, short LP and now short AF? DH told me to just go to the doctor and get checked.
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> last cycle I has a day and a half long AF and it was a very light flow the whole time. Sometimes when u spot it can cause a lighter/shorter AF. Last cycle I spotted some before AF and for a few days after my HSG which I found out was probably the cause of my light AF. But w the fact that u got AF at 9dpo makes it more likely that it Could have still been IB. Id still do a cheap test in about 2 days just to make sure that it wasn't IB. You'd be surprised at how many women I know personally that got short "AF" or even normal AF type bleeding for days, wks or even months and still were pregnant with a healthy baby. I ALWAYS use an .88 cent test 5 days after AF starts JUST to be sure. Like I said, its very common as well to have a wacky AF even if urs is usually normal so this is prob the case :-\ BUT its def worth taking a cheap test to make urself feel better. I'm guessing with that temp drop it was short AF. I hope u have TONS of luck this cycle hun!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I will try to take frer tomorrow with fmu to rule out pregnancy. I'm having the worst cramps now on my right side usually if it's af its the whole area not on one side. I hope its :bfn: otherwise i might think it's ectopic because of the cramps and my temp rose again above my last cycle's CH.Click to expand...
> 
> Usually during the normal 3-5 days when AF is around your temps will be wacky. Alot of women dont even temp at that time because of how wacky they are. The exact thing happened to me last cycle, I stopped bleeding and the next day my temp spikes up past my previous CL and it was due to AF (even tho she disappeared, u still have the wacky AF time hormones going on. If u can get a cheap dollar test that'd be best just so I dont waist a frer. It'll prob be neg since AF just came but I do it for safety because I have very high risk of ectopic:-\. GL hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I find your comment about wacky AF temps interesting. Mine are pretty consistent from AF to o and then from o to AF unless I go tri phasic, but even those are consistent.
> 
> Mdscpa - I understand being worried about AF being weird. If taking another pregnancy test will ease your mind, I'd say go for it. I think you were taking vitex for the first time this cycle. That could have thrown your cycle off a bit, giving you a weird period. I would definitely give your doctor a call about your LP. It's possible they will want a few more months data using temping and opk's just to make sure though. I've seen quite a few women on here that think they have a short LP, and after collecting data figure out it was just a wonky cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> In the bottom pic, I actually see a pink line and same with the top. I have gotten a light pink frer evap before tho so this is probably the case again. Whether it's frer or the best brand in the whole world, I wont believe it unless it has a at least some what of a dark line. I don't think there's a test I haven't had an evap on. Darn evaps! But we'll see. If no AF tomo a.m, I'm going to whip out the frer digi  FX!
> Otherwise, I'm pretty sure ill be starting a new cycle tomorrow and then I'll only have this coming cycle and june/july's cycles and ill be back to actively trying . I haven't even scheduled my 2nd hsg yet but I'm feeling like the original 3 months of enzymes that I planned to take before the HSG will work exactly as planned  FX extra tight for that! So i better call my doc this week to set it up in advance. I hope u all have a great day!Click to expand...
> 
> The digi frer has a sensitivity of 10 I read, making it the most sensitive digi. Good luck. Do you feel like AF is on the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't taken any tests yet so planning to take one of my frers tomorrow..... But of course, i'm not expecting any :bfp: just want to rule out pregnancy and that this is just a crazy cycle for me.Click to expand...

Mdscpa, did u start vitex last cycle? Or were u on ur 2nd cycle of the fertilaid? I just noticed jrepp mentioned u taking vitex so i figured id ask. I know there is some vitex in the fertilaid/fertilitea but not much. Maybe that's what she meant. Its so hard to keep up sometimes! Lol. But even tho sometimes its hard to keep up, I'm so happy we have built a strong group that will stick together through it all . I keep saying to dh "why can't all my baby making friends live near us?! And then u could hang out with their dh's!" lol. I think the whole friends thing is a big reason I want to move so bad. Dh and i both dropped all of our old friends because they're still into drugs and partying and drama and we've grown waayy past that phase in our lives. We want to go to a new state where we can start over and meet new GOOD people To hangout with. Around here, everytime we THINK we meet some cool people, they end up being opiate addicts and with dh and i being recovering addicts of 3yrs, we CAN'T hang out with those people or we could be putting ourselves in potentially bad situations. Im just so grateful we both beat that disease that we dont want to do a single thing to ruin it...even if it.means we are each others on friend lol. It seems like we were the only ones around here that were able to excape from that life and its sad :-\. Anyways, I wish one of u girls lived in Mass or Maine! Lol . Well i got completely off topic of vitex haha. 
:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> https://ovufriend.com/graph/cdf94007a9edf6b0f67df87ab4da6faa
> 
> According to ovufriend is am about 8 dpo. Lol
> 
> how did it even read ur chart?! Lol is it just going by previous cycles?Click to expand...

Random temps throughout the cycle and the opk


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i haven't tried vitex just fertilaid. I checked ur chart and it really looks like it's going downhill like ur previous cycle. Like you i told DH the same thing about our DHs hanging out together and us as well, lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> https://ovufriend.com/graph/cdf94007a9edf6b0f67df87ab4da6faa
> 
> According to ovufriend is am about 8 dpo. Lol
> 
> how did it even read ur chart?! Lol is it just going by previous cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Random temps throughout the cycle and the opkClick to expand...

oooh yeah I completely missed the +opk. I'm not very similar with that particular charting site. Maybe ill try it just to see if it differs from what FF tells me every cycle


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, i haven't tried vitex just fertilaid. I checked ur chart and it really looks like it's going downhill like ur previous cycle. Like you i told DH the same thing about our DHs hanging out together and us as well, lol

yeah it def does. I'm pretty sure om out. My bbs are a tiny bit tender today. Ill be very happy to only have sore bbs for one day before AF from now on! Lol I hope it stays like this for me. I still have no cysts but their just a little bit tender. I'm not having normal AF cramps yet but that was another thing I never really got before I started getting cysts in my bbs. I really think the vitex helped my pms symptoms in general. I love how its natural so it'll still work after u stop taking it once ur body is regulated. Any way, I am very happy with my lack of symptoms this cycle. My chart was the only thing that was really making me think there was a chance lol damn temps! Better luck next time for all of us who got bfn's! June will be a lucky month...that's the month I got my positive with Aiden after a year  so it must be lucky lol. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry I've been MIA! Spent my downtime registering for school :)

Mdscpa, I see you have peak ferning today! Very interesting!!! 

And I still have FX for you Mary!

That's funny about your chart, Jess!!!


----------



## AmySan

So, is there a chance that I could be pregnant even though I haven't had sex in a month? lol ;) I got a yeast infection last night which was a nice touch. Luckily caught it early...I had a few after my miscarriage, but before that, never. Well, I got one after I did the medical abortion when I was 20, stupid. :cry:

I wish I had been more together back then...I really was so irresponsible and didn't think about long term stuff...never went to the follow ups after the abortions i had...which I highly regret now...both the abortions and not going to the follow ups...ugh. 

I asked Mike if he wanted to do dinner tonight, but he has his meetings this week...tues and weds. I miss being able to just go over there after work and wait for him :( I did so much, too...I would iron his clothes and clean and put away laundry. I am going to make such a good wife one day :( lol. 

So last night my back was fricking killing me still...I told my Mom I fell...which I didn't...but that I hit my back...I don't know why it is still hurting so damn much :( So we went to urgent care and the doctor was super nice and gave me some somas and percocet. I am going through these prescriptions way too fast...He told me I needed to take 5 days off of work and lay down as much as possible...Yeah, that obviously can't happen...he also said that ice after 24 hours is bad, only heat..I have been doing both now for nearly a month since that nerve ablation. I am so pissed at my dr...Not only for saying it wouldn't hurt...lie...Doctors in the hospital said at least a month...and not giving me anything at all...I am probably going to get 'fired' or whatever from the pain clinic because i had to sign something when i first went there that i wouldn't get prescriptions from other doctors...but if your pain doctor won't give you anything for pain..what are you supposed to do? I told my PCP the other day that I HAD to see him (he is the one who helped me for like, 6 months, but at the end had me on 210mg of oxycodone a day) they treat me like an addict and not a person with chronic pain. Anyway, I had said to him how much he hurt my feelings and that with nowhere to turn when my foot was SO bad (the hospitals had on file NOT to give me ANY sort of pain medicine because of both of these doctors) that I almost started looking for heroin or something. I mean seriously, what so you do? 

Mary, I have everything crossed for you! As you all know I don't temp so reading those things means nothing to me, but it would be amazing if you got your BFP!

I hope you all will stick around here...even after you are all pregnant and even have babies :( I don't want to be all alone :( I'm starting to consider going to a sperm donar or something. Which it's obviously too soon to resort to that...but...ugh. :( It sucks. 

Work has been sooo hard to stay focused on today. Once I get on the phone with people, it just flows, but it is like, the phone is a thousand pounds right now...I have noo desire to do a single thing :( I hate being in pain...and I hate this emotional pain :( My due date is right around the corner...June 1...and last year I got myself a kitten (for those of you who are my facebook friends, Kermit, lol, the brownish chunky one) and more than anything I am tempted to get another one....like...to the point of looking on craigslist, sending texts, and thinking about just picking one up. I love kittens. And cats. But I have 4. Mike would be pissed, my mom would kill me...ugh. And if things don't work out with Mike....people think it is crazy I even have 4..if I had 5...yeah. :( I know I can't get a kitten every year of my baby's due date. I just realllly want one, lol. Would it be horrible? 

Glad the day is almost over. Met up with the lady whose son hit my car, she gave me the $500...I feel bad since she came into the office while I was in the hospital. But she was super nice. 

Also talked to a woman last night who just got her master's in clinical psychology and is starting a new DBT group that is realllly cheap and close by, especially compared to other groups. $30 a week, Friday nights. About 2 miles away. Most of them are at least $65 per session, with an intake session of at least $135, and far away...and insurance won't cover most of them because they aren't typical intensive outpatient programs, being after work and less than 3 times a week. Sucks. 

I got to talk to my Blue Cross counselor (after you kill yourself enough times they assign you to a phone counselor for a year, they call like, every 2 weeks) My year is almost up...so another lady has been trying to reach me now..lol...she doesn't sound as nice. But my good one (Amanda) is going to look into some new therapists for me and do more research on the DBT stuff. 

I hate being so ready for work to be over, but once it is, I am going to just be sad and lonely. :nope:... This morning (my mom comes down in the basement every morning to get me up...which is nice since I have such a hard time waking up on my own...still..lol...I have no idea how I lived on my own for so many years...) but she turns the tv on for the cats :rolleyes: which is adorable, but they really don't care, haha...anyway...stupid 'i didn't know i was pregnant' was on while I was getting ready. I used to love that show...but it really just depresses me now. 

Love you girls!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy feel better hunny! Stay strong girl and it WILL ALL GET BETTER! I see a very bright future for you . I <3 you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still no sign of AF for me...ive had a few cramps/pinching feelings today but not like that AF diarrhea feeling I get. Hopefully ill skip that part of PMS too lol...thatd be nice . Ill keep u all posted. Usually AF comes either FIRST thing in the a.m or by noon so I should have a def answer for this cycle by then. I'm almost certain AF is coming even with the lack of AF symptoms. 
And if June isn't my month, my moms, sisters, or nieces bday will be right around my test day 2 cycles from now. My moms bday is July 12th, her oldest daughters bday is July 13th, and my sisters oldest daughters bday is July 14th. Its so crazy how that worked out! My mom and sister seriously were like baby making machines tho! Lucky lucky women! Maybe their bdays will bring me luck if mine.doesn't FX!


----------



## Megamegan

Ugggghhhhh I was all sure of myself and convinced I wouldn't POAS, and then I got impulsive, and God punished me... lol. My CBE digital didn't work. It gave me a book sign. I was like, oh no you di'int. But, it did. Then I was like, oh, I didn't do it right, so I looked up the directions and did the other one (at that point I had lost all control) and IT GAVE ME ANOTHER BOOK. Eff you, clear blue! You suck!

So then, I was like, well that's just my sign that I need to not pee on anything else. But what did I do instead? I went to the Dollar Tree and bought the last pregnancy test in the store. I was mad there was only one, and I was like, I'm gonna wait til tomorrow morning to take it. But you all know what I did. I peed in a cup with a no-hour hold, and I used that stinkin test. And it was negative.

That's what I get. NO MORE IMPULSIVENESS!!!

Here's my test like 20 or 30 minutes after the fact. Whatever shadow there might be, it's not positive. I didn't want to be staring at imaginary lines, but I couldn't stay strong any longer. lol.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.JPG
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wishing1010

Hahaha, Megan!!! I'm so sorry but it is funny and ironic! Stay away from the pee sticks!!!! ;) FX you see good lines in a few days, and your future Digi tests are not duds :)

Mary, I'm still holding out hope for you!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Hahaha. Thanks Kenna. I had a headache earlier that has now turned into a migraine. I just took a Fioricet (my miracle migraine pill). Also all day whenever I swallow a pill (like my vitamins) I have had a weird reflux type feeling in my GI tract. Whatever. Lol. You guys are the best. I am the biggest hypochondriac- not "afraid" of being sick, but just sorta always over analyzing my body. TTC makes it 10 times worse. 

I'm gonna sit here and watch Armageddon (classic) and let this pill work its magic. Hope you all are having a lovely Wednesday evening.

Edit: Don't apologize, I'm over here laughing at myself too. Today my therapist told me I need to start working on "thought stopping" because I am obsessive, a perfectionist, and need to be in control (that's why I'm good at being a classical musician but it doesn't work for all areas of my life!!). Maybe I can do that with my urge to POAS, too. "I want to get an FR-" "STOP". See?


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy, I'm sorry your back is giving you such troubles! I really hope they can get you straightened out. What exactly happened to make your back hurt like that? 

FX for everything else in your life as well :hugs: I would hold off on another cat, we have 4 as well! I got the last one to fill my TTC needs. And he is amazing! But I don't think either of us need 5 cats and a baby! Lol :) maybe spoil your current kitties with some new stuff! I would love about 10 cats haha!!


----------



## Megamegan

By the way Amy I want to concur with Wishing that you should find another way to fill the void- no more cats! I know the feeling, I love them and used to want more all the time, and now that I have a dog I always feel the urge to get another one. But we can't manage it quite yet so we are waiting. Have you tried rearranging the furniture in your bedroom? That can always be stimulating, at least to me. Point being, you should do something that is new, something that is a project, but not an expensive one, and something that will make you feel refreshed and accomplished. Another thing that might make you feel good is doing something to help others. Look online for some kind of volunteer opportunity. Maybe something that completely takes your mind off of babies. You could do this on the weekends and it might make you see life from a larger picture, and helping people can really work wonders for our own happiness. I think you have a big heart and a lot to offer and I think you'd feel really good giving your time and energy to something you feel is a good cause. I think I should take my own advice, too, but I'm a bad example. Just something for you to think about. Who knows, maybe that will introduce you to new friends (sober ones) as well. Even just one new friend could lead you into a new direction in your life. You might not agree with this idea, but that's where my thoughts took me, and maybe it's something you can let simmer for a while and see how you feel. I teach private music lessons and it's amazing when I go in feeling depressed and come out feeling amazing because I just watched a kid get inspired and improve on their instrument, all because I was there. It's extremely rewarding. :)

I'm rambling now! Have a great night ladies <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, ive seen charts where women actually had really rocky temps pre O and then after O they had flat temps that were lower than the pre O temps and still o'ed/got a bfp. Maybe that's going on with u....the flat temps are definitely a new thing for u. FX!! 
BTW, have u gotten a new thermometer at all in the past few months? Jw cuz that just happened to me and I had to go get a new thermometer so maybe u could try getting a new cheap one and see if ur temp stays stable like it is now..either way I hope u at least oed! Itd make.my entire month if u got a bfp! Lol  FX for you!!!
I am falling asleep writing this lol so I better get to bed! Night ladies!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Call the number on the box with the wrapper and box in hand. They will send you a new box. That's what they did for me when both of the ones I took came back with errors.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I'm impulsive about testing too and I end up just doing it as well and then I regret it :-\. Its still early tho so FX u get a bfp still!  
My CM is getting more watery and I have bad a lil cramping tonight. AF should b here by a.m. Good night again ladies and good luck!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Call the number on the box with the wrapper and box in hand. They will send you a new box. That's what they did for me when both of the ones I took came back with errors.

I never knew it was this easy! I'm calling because I had two digitals 4 cycles ago where BOTH didn't work like Megan and last cycle I had just one that didn't work. I have bad bad luck with CBD but I still seem to buy them if they have a good sale, just to have on hand if I'm late but I never realized the difference between those and frer digi until I looked into it more last cycle. Apparently with my chemical I prob would have gotten a.positive on the frer digital where as I couldn't with clearblue. Its good to know the frer digitals are just about as sensitive as the line tests


----------



## Jrepp

The clear blue digis confirmed pregnancy #2, but was also quick to tell me that pregnancy #2 was gone. It was really easy to get the box sent. I just called in and they asked me for the expiration dates, and the codes on the box and wrapper. I gave them my address and they sent a new box out. I bet they track it somehow though or people would be getting one box of tests and then keep calling in saying it didn't work.

So, I have new posts up on Eventual Momma. If you haven't followed yet, can you please follow me? Kenna already has, and Mary I think you tried but couldn't for some reason. There should now be a follow button for mobile devices. The link is in my signature. Also, I have a YouTube channel at https://www.youtube.com/user/eventualmomma 

If you could please subscribe to that I would be forever grateful. With only a few school days left, my summer is probably going to be busy (haha not with surgery) and I need more subscribers to monetize my YouTube account.


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning Kenna! I know you're up ;)

Good to know... although I don't have the box anymore, just the individual wrappers. Maybe it would still work though. I blamed it on traveling. Maybe taking them through the x-ray machine at the airport makes it spaz out or something.

My dog woke me up at 4am to pee, which is good because we are trying to be really strict with potty training starting two days ago (she's 2, but she's a little dog and we never completed housebreaking her mostly because our schedules are busy and we got lazy. Now she hasn't peed in the house in 2 whole days, it's a freakin miracle). I think my dog is really smart (she's a dachshund) and I kinda want to take her to a training class to overcome her social anxiety and maybe learn a few tricks. 

Anyway my point is I've been wide awake for an hour now and I guess I'm going to turn on Netflix and see if I fall asleep, but my temp could get messed up from this. I assume it will be higher than it would have been if I slept all through the night.


----------



## Wishing1010

Good morning!!!!!!! :)

Our dog woke us up in the middle of the night with an itchy ear, took me 30 mins but I did fall back asleep :) I hate potty training but it's so worth it in the end :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, my thermometer seems to be working, I'll give it a bit longer and then maybe I'll get a new one :) this one is only 3 months old

FX AF stays away!


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies, how are you doing?!


----------



## Megamegan

I managed to fall back asleep for a good 3 hours :) So glad. I had the most amazing dream. I'm impressed that my mind thought of this place- my dream home. It was cool, like nothing I've ever seen before. My mind invented lots of fun things for this house lol. My parents used to be realtors when I was little and once we went to a huge house with a slide in it- like a red tube slide on a playground. It was a slide from the top floor to the basement. I couldn't stop talking about it for years. Must have slide in house. That wasn't in my dream, but it can certainly happen in real life.

I adjusted a couple temps, because this morning I temped like 6 different times because I kept falling back asleep and didn't remember the exact temp, but I remembered the ballpark, so then I tested out the online BBT adjuster and it was right where my temp was at that time. So I used it for the other temps that were taken at the wrong time. Eh, why not. Shouldn't take it too too seriously anyway. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG that sounds like an awesome dream!!!!!!!!! Love what our subconscious does sometimes :) adjusting your temp makes sense and your chart looks great still! FX!


----------



## Megamegan

I called the radiology department and it turns out they are going to do both an external and internal sonogram. I'm glad that I know that, they didn't tell me. I kinda like to know when to expect a stranger to be putting something up my lady parts.

I also called the OBGYN office I visited yesterday and asked if my doc wanted to run labs in addition to the HSG and ultrasound, and someone is going to call me back with an answer. I bet he will say to do it. It's funny how the patient is so in control. When I was younger I just assumed the doctor would always know what to do, but now, especially being in the military, I realize that you have to do your own research and sort of encourage the doctors to do things the way you want them done. It's not a big problem for me because I like researching, but I feel bad for so many other people who have crappy doctors and rely on them for answers, especially if it leads to serious illness or death (happened to my father in law actually). You practically have to read your own X-rays these days.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan I completely agree about docs! U just have to be presistant and if you do the research (like.most of us do all the time lol) and u mention it to the doc, as long as its actually a good idea, they'll usually say yes. Its sad when there's docs who wait to act when THEY think its time...especially with fertility. A woman should be in charge of at least the treatment they get from docs! I love my usual doc . 
When is ur appt?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still no AF for me but maybe it's just coming later tonight. If not, ill be testing tomorrow but I'm sure she'll show shortly after I post this lol it never fails. That's actually why I post it is so it'll show if its suppose to lol. 
Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test!!! FX!!


----------



## Megamegan

Bummer, temp dropped again Mary- I guess AF should be here soon... well it's also possible she'll be later, you have had a LP of 15 days before...

Haven't scheduled my HSG yet because I have to call on the first day of AF next week. My ultrasound is scheduled for next Thursday morning. I have a good feeling that the ultrasound will be all clear and good. And I have a good feeling that the HSG will help me get pregnant. At this point I almost just can't imagine being pregnant anymore. I know it's only been 8 cycles, but I've been through just about every emotion and now I'm at the point where it seems like such a far off or unlikely thing.

On the plus side I got great news regarding my career... some new performance opportunities... I'm super excited. I live for playing music. So happy when I get a chance to do it even more!


----------



## Wishing1010

Sounds awesome, Megan!!!! Congrats! And I'm so happy you get to do something you love! <3 FX for the HSG!!!! I have never had one, maybe I'll get one done sometime!


----------



## AmySan

I agree as well, Megan - I also feel like going to the doctor, or hospital, it is almost crucial to have someone with you. When I go with my Mom (who is my top choice to go with me, because she is beautiful and professional and is nice but firm, and doesn't let things just slide..people take her seriously) I am always taken more seriously, and get better care...Mike going was good as well...having friends go is last choice but better than being alone...you just kindof need an advocate these days.. and jave to be your


Jess - I followed your blog! And wanted to say - I liked you on YouTube a while back - I got a ridiculous # of subscribers somehow last summer - if you comment on some of popular videos with a link to your channel, my subscribers will be more likely to notice! There is one I have like 100k views on, My smoking story I think - I monetize all of my videos (haven't done much with it in months) but got a check for $120 in October lol...not sure what I am up to now, but they send out the checks once you get to $100, haha :)

Wellll...I made a quick decision yesterday after work, and I ended up getting a kitten. Drove all the way up to near the airport..they had 2 left, and the one i had my eye on was there...he/she (not sure yet) is 8 weeks, white paws, silver and brown..and just about the sweetest thing ever. He slept under the covers tucked into my neck all night <3 :) My mom was livid at first, but got over it. Haven't told Mike yet....brought Marbles to work today and he/she has been just the cutest thing ever. My cats aren't too thrilled yet lol. I know was probably not the best choice...but I will post pictures once i can figure out how to again lol. He is long hair too, which i am just a nut for. And such pretty blue green eyes. Ahh. He is sleeping on my lap right now. The good thing about cats is they are so chill...and not much work...I am very happy to have him/her :) 

Love you all!!


----------



## AmySan

Sorry I started writing this like, 3 hours ago and just have been slammed at work lol...I mean to finish the doctor part with you have to be your own advocate


----------



## AmySan

[url=https://postimg.org/image/c4jb6l3l9/][img=https://s30.postimg.org/c4jb6l3l9/marbles.jpg][/url]


----------



## AmySan

[url=https://postimg.org/image/c4jb6l3l9/][img]https://s30.postimg.org/c4jb6l3l9/marbles.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg adorable!!!!! Well, if the kitten makes you happy, then I'm all for it! Now, you have someone else who needs you, so please don't hurt yourself!!!


----------



## AmySan

One more! (today lol) 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/3nnhiqm2h/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/3nnhiqm2h/marbles2.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## AmySan

Thanks Kenna :) lol i can't wait to figure out if Marbles is a boy or girl, temperment wise seems like a boy, but the pictures of kitty genitals on google is tough to say lmao. I only have one girl, Kooshka, and she is such a princess...alll of the female cats I have had in the past weren't quite as cuddly..at all..as my boys...so will see! If 'it' IS a girl, I may let her have a litter of kittens...have always wanted to see/be apart of that...plus this is like, the sweetest, cutest kitty ever...more love for everyone...I regret having my Yoda neutered, only because he is SUCH an amazingly perceptive and sweet cat..if i am hurt, crying, anything, he will sit on me and meow and just cuddle until i stop. When I lost the baby, he was beside himself, right there with me.

After I passed the baby, I had her in the refrigerator (i know it sounds crazy, but i couldn't let go, until I found the funeral home to cremate) and I would literally just hold this little medical cup to my belly, wailing, for hours...and he would sit there and lick me, cry with me...he would have had some amazing little kittens. 

Ahh. I know i am a crazy cat lady...but...it's ok. I won't hurt myself anymore <3 At least they need me. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy I'm so happy for you and ur kitty is just adorable! Cats are highly recommend for depression/comfort/loneliness,etc. I got my mom a cat and it just showed her sooo much love and it truly helped my mom . I'm very happy to see ur thinking alot straighter and are happier. I love how much animals can help! Love u hun! <3


----------



## Megamegan

Aaaaah Amy that kitten is precious!! Oh man I miss having kitties! My DH is allergic so we have to have only dogs. Well now I want another dog. Lol. They are SO good for anxiety and depression. Yay pets.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm surprised that i still have no AF. Usually my LP is 13 days and I do have 2 or maybe 3 charts w a 15 days LP but I know one of them is wrong...i just dono how to go back and override it now and both times I had an LP of 15 days were when I was taking b-6 (one of the cycles w b-6 only took it part if the cycle and not the full but it still worked). I think you are right though and that my LP could be longer again. Without b6 I usually have a 13 day LP but like I said about every pms symptom and everything like that, I really wouldn't doubt if this is still from thr vitex. I seriously have had almost NO pms symptoms and it seems like my progesterone levels may be better due to AF being later but mostly due to the nice temp pattern I have so that'll be good for my future. I def dont think I'm pregnant because I'm late...i just want AF to come so I can test on my bday next cycle! Lol
I was also thinking that I may have oed a day or two later than I had thought because of my thermometer being broken. I may have really oed CD 12-14 rather than CD11. I'm pretty certain that's the case because everytime I have a shorter or longer LP, its because I oed earlier or later. That's why my doc told me not to worry if it LOOKS like I have a short LP sometimes because she said a lot of times that's not the case and slow rises make women think they have an issue at times. I figured I'd share that info incase FF ever tells u that ur LP seems to differ more than normal, USUALLY u most likely really oed a day or so before/after. U may have already known this info about ur LP and charting so I'm sry for all the info if u already knew! Lol well its for everyone to read anyhow so hopefully it'll help someone on here! Lol
I'm excited for u to test w a working test Megan!!! FX!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Bummer, temp dropped again Mary- I guess AF should be here soon... well it's also possible she'll be later, you have had a LP of 15 days before...
> 
> Haven't scheduled my HSG yet because I have to call on the first day of AF next week. My ultrasound is scheduled for next Thursday morning. I have a good feeling that the ultrasound will be all clear and good. And I have a good feeling that the HSG will help me get pregnant. At this point I almost just can't imagine being pregnant anymore. I know it's only been 8 cycles, but I've been through just about every emotion and now I'm at the point where it seems like such a far off or unlikely thing.
> 
> On the plus side I got great news regarding my career... some new performance opportunities... I'm super excited. I live for playing music. So happy when I get a chance to do it even more!

That is great news! What is the opportunity going to be?



AmySan said:


> I agree as well, Megan - I also feel like going to the doctor, or hospital, it is almost crucial to have someone with you. When I go with my Mom (who is my top choice to go with me, because she is beautiful and professional and is nice but firm, and doesn't let things just slide..people take her seriously) I am always taken more seriously, and get better care...Mike going was good as well...having friends go is last choice but better than being alone...you just kindof need an advocate these days.. and jave to be your
> 
> 
> Jess - I followed your blog! And wanted to say - I liked you on YouTube a while back - I got a ridiculous # of subscribers somehow last summer - if you comment on some of popular videos with a link to your channel, my subscribers will be more likely to notice! There is one I have like 100k views on, My smoking story I think - I monetize all of my videos (haven't done much with it in months) but got a check for $120 in October lol...not sure what I am up to now, but they send out the checks once you get to $100, haha :)
> 
> Wellll...I made a quick decision yesterday after work, and I ended up getting a kitten. Drove all the way up to near the airport..they had 2 left, and the one i had my eye on was there...he/she (not sure yet) is 8 weeks, white paws, silver and brown..and just about the sweetest thing ever. He slept under the covers tucked into my neck all night <3 :) My mom was livid at first, but got over it. Haven't told Mike yet....brought Marbles to work today and he/she has been just the cutest thing ever. My cats aren't too thrilled yet lol. I know was probably not the best choice...but I will post pictures once i can figure out how to again lol. He is long hair too, which i am just a nut for. And such pretty blue green eyes. Ahh. He is sleeping on my lap right now. The good thing about cats is they are so chill...and not much work...I am very happy to have him/her :)
> 
> Love you all!!

Thank you for following! I'm up to like 23 followers on my blog and 7 you tube subscribers! I'm trying to get my channel switched so it says eventual momma instead of Jessica R. I feel kinda guilty about posting a link to my channel on other peoples videos. Is there some sort of etiquette on doing that?

I agree about taking someone with you to the doctor. I don't usually need an advocate, but more someone that pays attention because my mind wanders a lot and I lose focus. 

Do cats not have the tell tale weiner or vagina that dogs have?



AmySan said:


> One more! (today lol)
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/3nnhiqm2h/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/3nnhiqm2h/marbles2.jpg[/url][/IMG]

So cute!



Megamegan said:


> Aaaaah Amy that kitten is precious!! Oh man I miss having kitties! My DH is allergic so we have to have only dogs. Well now I want another dog. Lol. They are SO good for anxiety and depression. Yay pets.

My dh is allergic to cats also, and it am to a lesser extent. We both have dogs, but neither can live with us and we were both told by our moms we couldn't have our dogs back.

AFM: today was horrible. It's like a psycho bomb exploded in the classroom and all 14 kids went bizerk! I had a 3 minute lunch break and am so swollen that my underwear elastic snapped. :cry: I took a Percocet at 3 and am waiting to take a tramadol.

Also, I am going to be doing a video called tmi tag. I have seen it around a lot and instead of using a pre made list of questions I want people to ask me things that I will answer on my video. What would you guys like to know about me?


----------



## Jennuuh

Jess - I just followed you as well :) I couldn't earlier from my phone.

Amy - That kitten is adorable! DH is allergic as well, and we had a cat previously named Godzilla. Loved him. Acted like a dog and it broke my heart when we could no longer keep hubby's allergies under wrap with medication. It just got to be too much for him to handle. I understand needing to get a kitten/puppy to satisfy that nurturing gene! I had 5 dogs at one point because I just couldn't stop needing something to NEED me. Hubby has to keep me in check!

Kenna - You're waiting to O right? I'm sorry for not being up to date with everyone. 

Mary - I wish I knew how to read charts and could offer insight, but it sounds like you may have figured it out with the late O.

Megan - Good luck with your new opportunity! I'm sure you'll rock it :)

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Jenna!!! :hi: Thanks for stopping by :) Hope everything is peachy with you!

Jess: I followed your blog too :) Funny, I had been reading it but never actually subscribed until you reminded us. I hope it does really well :)

So most of you guys probably know I'm a professional musician... well I have my regular job in a military band (a great one) and that's a full time thing but I don't always have a lot of opportunities to play the music I want to play, the music that feeds my soul as a performer. Well, I have been trying for the past year or two to make contacts with local orchestras (even if they are small, on a low budget or completely volunteer), and finally in the past week I've gotten two invitations to play with two different orchestras. One of the concerts is this Saturday and the other one is in June. The music we are playing is very rewarding for a flute player and I just feel happy that I get to perform more. Also, my woodwind quintet has been very active lately and we have a concert Sunday, so I've been getting my fill of "real" challenging classical music instead of the typical Army/patriotic music I have to play in the band (that music serves an important purpose but it gets old to the performer). It will be super fun to play with strings- I was trained as an orchestral musician so it feels like home to go back to that role.

On another confusing note- I am discovering that the more I practice my flute, the more my back and neck hurts. Bad. It has actually prevented me from practicing in the past, and I think it is one of the main reasons I slack on practicing- because it hurts. So today I tried something new- I took a Fioricet before my practice session. These pills might be expired but it doesn't say on the box, but they are at least 1.5 years old. I took one last night for an actual migraine, and realized how much better my back/neck felt. So I think what I am going to do is go to the doctor and explain to them the pain I'm having which is related to playing flute. I know I can stretch (I do), get a massage (expensive), acupressure with the Spoonk (google it, it's awesome) and maybe acupuncture (also expensive), but I am going to see if the Army will pay for some of these things as well as prescribe me the correct pain medication. I hate to say it, but I feel like pain meds might be the best option for allowing me to practice as much as I want to. I am afraid of pain meds, becoming dependent on them, and the side effects like getting drowsy or constipated or hurting my organs. But, maybe if I only take them when I'm in for a 2-3 hour practice session, it won't be a problem. What do you girls think? It worries me. Not to mention the possibility of getting pregnant and whether or not I could take them while pregnant (I know some are safe).

Well, back to my practice. My back isn't 100% pain free but I think the Fioricet did help a lot.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey Jenna!!! I'm waiting for...well, something to happen! Lol, not sure if anovulatory and AF is coming or if I'm still going to O this month. Only time will tell!

So glad you stopped in, having any fun symptoms?

Megan, I'm sorry you are having so much pain! I can imagine that the lengths of time and angle you must play at, will do a number on your muscles. Take some hot baths and using heating pads when you can. 

Jess, I'm sorry today was so bad for you!!! I am hoping your end of the school year will fly by so you can relax (well, until your next surgery!). 

Mary, I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow :)

My sister was induced at 6 am and has FINALLY started pushing! My nephew should be here soon :cloud9: :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I think Marbles is a super cute name btw, Amy!!!! Can't wait to see if it's a boy or girl! I have one sweet girl cat that loves everyone, and the one that only loves me and attacks everyone else...including DH lol. Our eldest boy is very whatever, he likes to do his own thing. Our baby boy is the most cuddly and amazing cat! He stole my heart from the moment I saw him at the shelter. I picked up his brother, but this kitten kept pawing at me and purring. I had to take him home :) he has a bad eye but doesn't seem to mind. He's my love along with our dog.


----------



## Jrepp

Megan, whenever I practiced my flute I would also get neck and lung pain. Is your pain kind of through your shoulder blades? If so, it's probably from breatng out. I say do what you need to do to not be in pain. I have taken so many pain pills in my life, and I have never been addicted. In fact, half the time I don't know if they even work lol. Perhaps video tape yourself practicing and see if you are sitting in a funky position.


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Jessica... I am taking a flute lesson next week and I'm going to ask him if he sees me doing anything that could be causing extra tension. I have seen a few people- acupuncturists and massage therapists- even one Chinese lady randomly in a Macy's stopped me and started pressing on my neck telling me I have blocked pathways because of my tension (that was really interesting, I let her work on my neck because she was so good at it! too far of a drive to go see her regularly though)....they all tell me it's muscular. My lungs are pretty darn tough because I play for several hours every day. I think it's more about tensing up while I'm focusing on the music... I don't realize I'm tensing up until it starts to hurt, and by then it's too late. It also happens when I'm doing marching band, even when I'm just walking. That is weird. But, the thing about the Army is they want to fix you because they don't want you to get disability when you leave. So they will help me. I'll make an appointment fairly soon. I don't think I would actually get dependent on pain meds because they make me a little nauseated and I don't like that feeling, but maybe if I find the right one and it doesn't make me feel sick, it could make a huge difference in my life. If I could practice an hour more each day, I could do so much more- such as competitions and more success with gigs. 

Anyway thank you and I appreciate your reply!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Hey Jenna!!! I'm waiting for...well, something to happen! Lol, not sure if anovulatory and AF is coming or if I'm still going to O this month. Only time will tell!
> 
> So glad you stopped in, having any fun symptoms?
> 
> Megan, I'm sorry you are having so much pain! I can imagine that the lengths of time and angle you must play at, will do a number on your muscles. Take some hot baths and using heating pads when you can.
> 
> Jess, I'm sorry today was so bad for you!!! I am hoping your end of the school year will fly by so you can relax (well, until your next surgery!).
> 
> Mary, I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow :)
> 
> My sister was induced at 6 am and has FINALLY started pushing! My nephew should be here soon :cloud9: :)

yay! I'm excited for u to get a pic to send me!  and how much the baby weighed and all that good stuff!

Still no AF still. I must be a day or so off on my O day. Still going to use a digital tomo a.m tho. Ill keep u all posted


----------



## SweetMelodies

Wishing1010 said:


> SweetMelodies, how are you doing?!

:) Feeling better today, I'm not a fan of being sick. Also only being able to take Tylenol for my sinuses was sucky. I was off work for 2 days because I had no energy, a constantly runny nose and I kept sneezing. I was feeling better so I went back today. I ended up having a coughing fit and losing my lunch. Funtimes.. but at least I don't feel as sick as a did the last two days so that's nice.

As for being pregnant, not really noticing too much today. I was suppose to start my period today so I thought I might see some light spotting but there has been nothing, just light cramping off and on. 

Only me and DH know atm, I'm going to the Doctor in the morning. My mom is currently out of town until next week, and DH's parents are away until next month! So we decided we will tell my parents when my mom returns and wait and tell his when they come home. Not really something I want to tell them in an email lol. Then 12 weeks for everyone else. Keep this bean sticky! 

Man I knew first trimester would be stressful but I'm already going a bit crazy double checking everything, making sure I'm eating ok ect I guess the fact that I don't really feel pregnant is not helping the situation. Well my legs are still achy my temp is still high and my boobs are covered in veins! lol tmi ;p I actually taken a pregnancy test everyday so far just so I can see the line get darker. 

I know I need to relax. sigh!


----------



## Megamegan

Aww I'm so happy for you, sweetmelodies :) I hope you feel better soon. I think probably after seeing the doctor and giving yourself time to get used to the idea, you'll start to relax a bit. I think it's just an adjustment at first :)

AFM: This short story might be emotional for those who are pregnant so I am hiding it in a spoiler- but nothing you haven't heard before- just wanted to share how awesome my friend is! :) 


Spoiler
So I was chatting with my gay friend online tonight. He sent me a photo of a mom, her daughter, and her grand baby, and they were all holding each other. Then he said "Make me some babies! I need a new niece or nephew!" And I instantly got sad, and I told him I'm working on it (he knew I was trying since I got married). Then he told me how his parents tried for 12 years to have him. And, they got pregnant before him, but lost the baby 2 weeks before the due date due to a ruptured amniotic sac. (That's the part I felt may upset some people.) I couldn't believe it... it's just amazing how everyone has a story. This guy is an incredible person, just brilliant and has a million fans. His parents must be so proud and grateful for him. After hearing his story, I realized whether he meant to or not, he showed me some perspective... he also kept saying how I could adopt... I'm sure if he wants kids he has thought about that, but probably doesn't understand the maternal instinct to be pregnant, but anyway- then he said he would donate his sperm to me. Lol!! I know he was just being silly but it was pretty darn funny. I told him- I'll let ya know in about two weeks whether or not we need help in the sperm department ;) This kid is just my favorite. He's such a great friend. And we are both flute players and play together often so I feel lucky to get to see him and be around his jovial awesomeness.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing everyone's temps tomorrow! And tests hopefully :) Goodnight <3


----------



## lotus21

:headspin: Hey everyone. It's megamegan. I created a new account, because I've asked the admins to change my username ever since I first created my account and they never responded, and I searched the terms of use and never found anything saying I couldn't create a new account. So, I'm now lotus21. I didn't want my first name to be in my username... I think it was past midnight when I made the account last time and I wasn't thinking straight, lol. 

I know it's not like I'm 100% anonymous as I'm telling you who I am and this forum is public, but, you guys are my friends so obviously I'm gonna tell you lol. I'm just probably going to start my journal over and change my photo and stuff. Why not have a fresh start. My username was driving me nuts every time I looked at it. I hope you guys don't mind, I know I'm silly. You can still call me Megan obviously :) By the way, I'm all about the lotus flower. Those things are baller.

Approaching the midnight hour. I'm like, one of those people that needs a code on their phone where it makes you do math problems before you send a text after midnight. Cuz I end up doing crazy stuff like changing my username on my pregnancy forum. I live dangerously.


----------



## mdscpa

Hello, megamegan/lotus21... nice temps you got there i hope it continues to rise and stay that way.....

Better if you could put your chart link on your sig so we can stalk for it everyday, if you don't mind.

My symptoms yesterday and today were worst feels like im about to get my AF but im already on my 5th day. i haven't tested yet and im not planning to just yet til i see my doc tom.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jenna!!! I'm waiting for...well, something to happen! Lol, not sure if anovulatory and AF is coming or if I'm still going to O this month. Only time will tell!
> 
> So glad you stopped in, having any fun symptoms?
> 
> Megan, I'm sorry you are having so much pain! I can imagine that the lengths of time and angle you must play at, will do a number on your muscles. Take some hot baths and using heating pads when you can.
> 
> Jess, I'm sorry today was so bad for you!!! I am hoping your end of the school year will fly by so you can relax (well, until your next surgery!).
> 
> Mary, I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow :)
> 
> My sister was induced at 6 am and has FINALLY started pushing! My nephew should be here soon :cloud9: :)
> 
> yay! I'm excited for u to get a pic to send me!  and how much the baby weighed and all that good stuff!
> 
> Still no AF still. I must be a day or so off on my O day. Still going to use a digital tomo a.m tho. Ill keep u all postedClick to expand...

Can't wait to see your test mary.... FX'd this is your miracle cycle.....

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

No probs Megan. It might take some getting used to, but it'll be fine.

So I just stood up and hubby was like what the bleep! I asked him what and he said look down. My stomach has been killing me since about 11am when the kids went psycho at work. I took a picture. It looks like I'm quite a few month pregnant, but it's all swelling :( I'm gonna look silly pregnant if my belly pouches this way, but I can't believe how much it swelled.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG Jess, that looks crazy!!!! I don't even know what could stop that! I'm sorry, you definitely had too much excitement yesterday. I wish you could stay off longer :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Love the change, Megan! And your friend's story is sad but awesome. So many families go through more than we would ever really know when it comes to TTC. Look at all of us on here, odds are a lot of families experienced a loss at some point in time. I never really realized it until I got on here. So glad to have you ladies! :hugs: That was so sweet of him to say he would donate! Love it!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Mdscpa, I hope you are feeling better!!! Sorry this cycle has been so crazy for you :(

SweetMelodies, glad you are starting to feel better! And I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck if I get pregnant again, just the nature of us who know how hard it is to conceive and whatnot. So excited for you, hope you can breeze through the 1st trimester :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm an aunt again! 9lbs 9 oz baby boy! :cloud9:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4d42ee75.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm an aunt again! 9lbs 3 oz baby boy! :cloud9:
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4d42ee75.jpg

What a wonderful boy..... congrats.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Oops, I had to edit my post. He was 9 lb 9 oz...not 3 oz.


----------



## stephj25

Can I join this thread please? I have been TTC since Jan 2013 and still no BFP xx

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

stephj25 said:


> Can I join this thread please? I have been TTC since Jan 2013 and still no BFP xx
> 
> :dust:

Welcome!!!!! I'm sorry you are having such a tough journey :(


----------



## stephj25

thanks wishing 1010. I have endo and had to had a cyst removed at the end of March so I think that was contributing to the infertility. I'm on a controlled diet and vitex so keeping my fingers crossed.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## mdscpa

stephj25 said:


> Can I join this thread please? I have been TTC since Jan 2013 and still no BFP xx
> 
> :dust:

Everyone is welcome steph. Everybody needs someone to talk to to keep us all sane in this TTC journey.


----------



## Wishing1010

stephj25 said:


> thanks wishing 1010. I have endo and had to had a cyst removed at the end of March so I think that was contributing to the infertility. I'm on a controlled diet and vitex so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck ladies xx

FX for you!!!! How old is your child? Vitex is awesome!!


----------



## lotus21

Awwww congrats Kenna!!! What a cutie pie! 

My temp rose again! Hmm.. :) Editing siggy now to include my chart and all that again :)


----------



## lotus21

Oh, this is funny. I no longer have my 500+ posts status, so I have to wait til 5 posts til I can change my signature. Derp.


----------



## lotus21

Ok... 5th post lol... took a dollar tree test and BFN. 11 dpo today, so expecting AF on Sunday or Monday. Even though my temps are high... It's not unusual for them to keep rising until RIGHT before or on AF day. And my 4-5 dpo temps are the two days I was nauseated so I think that's why they were higher. I must have been fighting something.


----------



## mdscpa

lotus21 said:


> Ok... 5th post lol... took a dollar tree test and BFN. 11 dpo today, so expecting AF on Sunday or Monday. Even though my temps are high... It's not unusual for them to keep rising until RIGHT before or on AF day. And my 4-5 dpo temps are the two days I was nauseated so I think that's why they were higher. I must have been fighting something.

Can't wait to see your chart megan... :) i hope it's just too early for you and :af: stays away this cycle.


----------



## lotus21

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4bc68e

I guess eventually it will show up in my siggy, but here's the link to my chart for now :)

Edit: It's there now yay!


----------



## mdscpa

lotus21 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4bc68e
> 
> I guess eventually it will show up in my siggy, but here's the link to my chart for now :)
> 
> Edit: It's there now yay!

I still have my fingers crossed for you megan... your chart looks amazing and way too different from the last one....

:dust: to you hun....


----------



## lotus21

Well, thank you! I appreciate it. I think the biggest difference from 2 cycles ago is the days 4-5 temps, but again I think the nausea was the cause of those high temps this time. And not like it was any sort of pregnancy related thing because 6 days later I have no positive test... haha. I guess anything is possible. 

I started a new journal. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ove-murk-lotuss-ttc-journal.html#post32655017


----------



## Wishing1010

Still looking good, Megan!!!


----------



## lotus21

I realize you probably can't see my cycle 2 months ago so here's a link to it: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2014-3-15


----------



## lotus21

Thanks :) Ok gotta get ready for work. Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - he is precious! I put ice on my belly all night and it's now about half the size of that pic, but still two to three times bigger than normal. Thank god I have a lot of stretch pants (hubby couldn't get me to get rid of them). What do you think your temp dip yesterday was from?

Steph - welcome. I've seen you around the forums a lot since I started trying. Have you seen a doctor yet about any fertility testing?

Megan - it's weird how your signature appears in some posts but not in others!


----------



## mdscpa

lotus21 said:


> I realize you probably can't see my cycle 2 months ago so here's a link to it: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2014-3-15

Hmmmmmm... Don't know what's wrong but every time i open the link it gives my chart......


----------



## lotus21

Hahaha. I don't know, maybe since you're signed in to your account- there's probably not an easy way for me to show you my past cycles unless I had a paid account. Sorry :)

Jess- Glad your swelling went down! I'm sure my signature will start showing in all my posts, no biggie. And if I were you I'd never get rid of those stretchy pants. I think every girl should have one.


----------



## Jrepp

Newest blog post, a throw back video of a special moment from our wedding. You can see it on eventual momma or https://youtu.be/jnGAGhSxXJM


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Kenna - he is precious! I put ice on my belly all night and it's now about half the size of that pic, but still two to three times bigger than normal. Thank god I have a lot of stretch pants (hubby couldn't get me to get rid of them). What do you think your temp dip yesterday was from?
> 
> Steph - welcome. I've seen you around the forums a lot since I started trying. Have you seen a doctor yet about any fertility testing?
> 
> Megan - it's weird how your signature appears in some posts but not in others!

So glad you were able to get rid of some of the swelling, that looks so painful :(

Who knows?! Stupid temps. Argh!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> No probs Megan. It might take some getting used to, but it'll be fine.
> 
> So I just stood up and hubby was like what the bleep! I asked him what and he said look down. My stomach has been killing me since about 11am when the kids went psycho at work. I took a picture. It looks like I'm quite a few month pregnant, but it's all swelling :( I'm gonna look silly pregnant if my belly pouches this way, but I can't believe how much it swelled.

omgosh jess! U should take some.more time off from work if possible! I had am incision triple the size of urs and my belly never did that! Have u called the doc?! I'm worried about u after seeing that pic! Get better soon Jessica :-(

Edit-Jess I just saw u said swelling went down...plz take it easy! That just looked way too swollen :-(. I wish u could just stay home!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

lotus21 said:


> Hahaha. I don't know, maybe since you're signed in to your account- there's probably not an easy way for me to show you my past cycles unless I had a paid account. Sorry :)
> 
> Jess- Glad your swelling went down! I'm sure my signature will start showing in all my posts, no biggie. And if I were you I'd never get rid of those stretchy pants. I think every girl should have one.

when I look at ur chart from 2 cycles ago, it brings me to my chart as well. Ud need to re copy and paste it. I see it happen alot when ppl are trying to show me their charts and I'm like hmm this looks like my chart! Lol


----------



## lotus21

This should work: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2014-03-15&mode=a&ts=1400156221&u=


----------



## aidensmommy1

lotus21 said:


> This should work: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2014-03-15&mode=a&ts=1400156221&u=

this one shows my chart from 2 cycles ago! Lol that's so weird how that happens! I dont get why it posts like that! Lol but I personally remember what ur chart looked like 2 cycles ago because it was BEAUTIFUL and it really really fooled me! It was wayy up there like all the way to the end of ur LP! U have gorgeous charts (lol). I want nice high temps.like that


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mdscpa, I love how u have ur charting course certificate thing in ur sig lol . I never even did that. I just googled every single question..i guess it prob would have been easier if I did the course lol but I feel like FF leaves SOME info out (like every site) so google along with FF:s tips def help alot!  I'm excited to see how this cycle goes for u since its ur first full cycle charting! FX for u!


----------



## stephj25

Wishing1010 said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> thanks wishing 1010. I have endo and had to had a cyst removed at the end of March so I think that was contributing to the infertility. I'm on a controlled diet and vitex so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck ladies xx
> 
> FX for you!!!! How old is your child? Vitex is awesome!!Click to expand...


thank you!! I have a 2 year old, I was trying for 2 years for her x


----------



## aidensmommy1

stephj25 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> thanks wishing 1010. I have endo and had to had a cyst removed at the end of March so I think that was contributing to the infertility. I'm on a controlled diet and vitex so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck ladies xx
> 
> FX for you!!!! How old is your child? Vitex is awesome!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you!! I have a 2 year old, I was trying for 2 years for her xClick to expand...

good luck hun! I too am a big fan of vitex!  what's ur usual cycle length? Id like to know more about ur journey so far if u feel comfortable sharing  You've picked a great thread for support! FX extra tight for u this cycle!


----------



## stephj25

aidensmommy1 said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> thanks wishing 1010. I have endo and had to had a cyst removed at the end of March so I think that was contributing to the infertility. I'm on a controlled diet and vitex so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck ladies xx
> 
> FX for you!!!! How old is your child? Vitex is awesome!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you!! I have a 2 year old, I was trying for 2 years for her xClick to expand...
> 
> good luck hun! I too am a big fan of vitex!  what's ur usual cycle length? Id like to know more about ur journey so far if u feel comfortable sharing  You've picked a great thread for support! FX extra tight for u this cycle!Click to expand...

Thank you!! my usual cycle length is 34 and I normally ovulate on CD22. After taking Vitex though for this one cycle I ovulated yesterday which was CD18 so my cycle has already been reduced by 4 days!!

My story so far - I'll try and keep this short (sorry if I've included bits that isn't related but it kind of relates if I do get a BFP)

I'm 28, I was diagnosed with severe endo when I was 19. I wasn't taken seriously at first and was told that my painful periods were just normal. They put me on decapeptyl to stop my periods for 6 months to ease the pain and advised me it's unlikely that I would conceive. We started TTC when I was 25, Sometimes it was very painful when AF arrived and I had to be taken to hospital a few times. Over time I did some research and found that cutting out certain foods could help. After going onto this new diet, I conceived within 3 months. The pregnancy went great but I got Appendicitis when I was 35 weeks (again wasn't taken seriously at the hospital because apparently I wasn't in enough pain) they did an emergency op and found it was gangrene. Luckily me and the little one both survived and went on to have a brilliant induced labour. After the birth I was severly bleeding and lost 9 units of blood, I nearly died. They said if I do get pregnant again then they'll have to do an MRI. 

So DD was born in 2012 and I have been TTC since Jan 2013. I have been trying to get back on my diet and failing miserably. In Jan 2014 I started getting headaches and dizziness and I was exhausted all the time. The doc did blood tests for thyroid but it came back neg and they never called me back. A couple of months later I collapsed and was in severe pain (worse than labour) and got rushed to hospital. I had an endometrial cyst removed and was advised that it quite large and it had ruptured and was bleeding onto my ovary. This was the same consultant that saved my life after having DD, he wasn't very happy that I didn't get referred by my doc after my neg blood tests. 

I started vitex this cycle and I've been back on my strict diet for about a week now (hey its better than nothing). I have actually ovulated for the first time in I don't know how long and I feel great. Also, I'm getting an ovulation product from Clearblue to try for free next week :happydance:

This is the first time that I've felt this positive about it :thumbup:

Sorry that was so long. I know everyone has their own story but this is mine :flower:


----------



## Megamegan

steph- wow it seems like you have really been through a lot!! I hope you have an easier time this time around, when you get pregnant :)

AFM- back on this username now. They deactivated my other account. I half expected that. But how come they have time to locate me as having another account- but not time to email me back with an answer to my question? No biggie, I just want an answer to whether or not I can get my username changed. I definitely don't want to do anything that would get me kicked out of this website because I don't think I could handle this stuff without you girls!!

In other news, I had a nauseous morning. That's all I have to report. Nausea is gone now, I just had lunch and I'm sleepy. So I'm probably going to take a little nap. It's raining here. I like the rain sometimes :)


----------



## Megamegan

Figured since I kept trying to upload that chart this morning that I'd just try one more time. lol. I saved it as a photo. Now I KNOW this one won't take you to your chart 
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php-2.png
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmySan

Welcome Steph!! That is such a crazy story! :( I hope that you get your BFP soon - I have a friend with severe endo as well - she is I think 25 now...She isn't in a relationship, and not yet ready for kids (she kindof adopted her brother's son, because her brother abused him) But I know it will be hard on her when she does start trying, whenever that day comes. :(

I have minor endo (as far as I know) And they found it when they did a lap/hysteroscopy after my miscarriage...the pictures just show the little black spots on my bladder, Dr burned them as much as she could, but as you know, it is sticky stuff and doesn't just come off :( 

It's nice to have new people here! We all hope you stick around! We are all really close here...like really really close...it's the best thread ever. I tried to kill myself 2 weeks ago, and OH and I are having a very hard time, hardly see each other now...but I couldn't have gotten through it all without these girls. 

Jess, that is insane!!! :( I am really worried about you now too! Is that balloon still in there? That just doesn't seem right - have you talked to your dr about it? <3

Megan - Like the new name :) I don't know why I care so little about my anonymity lol, but I understand wanting to keep it more private. And about the painkillers - I know fiorocet is magical for migraines (I've possibly only had one, but didn't take that..but know people who get them and swear by it) As far as TTC and painkillers - from what I have learned (since I am on them) Some people will say that the first trimester is the most crucial as far as not being on anything - depending on the drug - others say the 3rd. I just think of all of the people I have known or know who either didn't know they were pregnant, or abused drugs during their pregnancies, and had perfectly healthy babies. I think that being on something mild, like vicodin, which a doctor told me is the safest during pregnancy - half because tylenol is safe, and hydrocodone, while stronger than codeine/tramadol/etc, is milder and safer. TTC can be such a long journey anyways, I have gotten to the point where, you need to live your life in as little misery and as much comfort as you can..because who knows if at the end of the cycle there will be a BFP. I feel the same way about alcohol, too...not heavy or anything...but, if there aren't chromosomal problems with the baby, which would mean nothing you do could hurt it any more, it isn't going to be a good outcome :( they are pretty resilient in there. And it is most important with everything (like I started smoking again after my mmc) to cut back slowly...so if you do get on some pain meds, talk to your doctor about the healthiest and safest way to cut back slowly, so as not to shock the baby...I felt horribly guilty doing that with smoking when I got pregnant, and some people will say stop immediately...but that is really dangerous to them. I cut back a lot, then eventually stopped i think like a weekish later. 

I am pretty dependent at this point on pain meds, but there is a difference between addiction and dependency...it is like anything else...you body gets used to a substance, medication, anything, and you develop a dependence - there is no way around it. I was an addict at one point, to meth (7 years off that yucky stuff August 26th yay!) but it was more than I couldn't get out of bed or function if i didn't smoke it, it was that i loved the feeling, I would freak out if I was about to run out..I did crazy things like drive to terrible neighborhoods while being up for 3 days, putting myself in some very dangerous situations, people with guns and a dealer that was murdered in a horrific way....That was addiction. I feel very lucky to be able to moderate my drinking and everything now...cause 'they' say that once you are an addict/alcoholic, you can't do anything mood altering again. 

Sorry for the book! But considering playing is your job/life - you need to be comfortable doing it. And congrats on the other potential ventures! That sounds awesome! You should make us all a youtube video so we can watch you play :) Can you play by ear now? I would loooove to hear Paul Simon's 'Slip sliding away' on the flute..that would be so awesome :) 

Kenna, that baby is so precious! It hurts my heart seeing little babies right now..but congratulations to your sister...I hope you get one soon too!! I'm so glad my younger brother isn't having kids yet...Well, his 'fiancee' who was my best friend before they got together...is only about to be 21..and they live with my mom and don't pay anything etc..she had a pregnancy scare a month or so ago and i wanted to kill them....I told him, you are not allowed to have a baby before me. Not like they are anywhere near ready, anyway...but even thinking about the feeling I would have if he were to have a child before me, makes me want to die. And thank you about Marbles :) I was a big fan of Jenna Marbles (don't get the chance to watch much these days, but her dogs are named Marbles and Kermit...so since I named last year's kitty Kermit, Marbles seemed fitting...was the easiest name choice I have ever made, lol) 

Mary, how are you feeling now? I read back a lot - any signs of AF? I feel so behind in asking this, but I forget if you work or not? Kenna, do you work? And Mary - are we fb friends yet?

Steph, if you want to add me on fb if you have it, feel free :) It's Amy Stillahn, shows up as Amy Elizabeth

Jenna - Glad to see you around! and thank you :) 

SweetMelodies (what is your name again, I am so sorry!) I think that is a good plan...It's so hard to keep it from people. I didn't make my facebook announcement until after I miscarried, which I ended up regretting...only because other people were making announcements right off the bat..and they didn't miscarry :( I don't know what I will do when I do get a bfp next time. I had reallly awful morning sickness, never to the point of throwing up, but always really sick feeling...even until after I miscarried..the first trimester i've heard is the hardest with that...I found that always carrying saltine crackers, and even goldfish, in baggies in my purse, and always munching on them helped a TON...and ginger ale...I am a big diet soda drinker, but regular ginger ale helped a lot. I took zofran towards the end sparingly, when I had to work, it also really helps, as long as you take it first thing when you wake up..otherwise it it kindof a waste. It's better at preventing nausea than fixing it, in pregnancy anyways. And for heartburn (I'd never had it before!) my friend said to drink milk...and or take tums. Since I wanted to get my calcium in anyways, I would make chocolate milk (can't stand regular) <3 

Well, Mike and I are supposed to have dinner tonight. He doesn't know about Marbles yet, and I'm afraid he is going to be really pissed...but I hope he understands that it is a comforting/loving thing while we are going through everything, and apart SO much. Better than cheating on him, right? So I think I will tell him tonight and hope he doesn't get too upset. 

Marbles is a boy! I took him to my vet at Petsmart (I use banfield, and LOVE my vet) she confirmed he is a little boy :) He has his first shots on Sunday afternoon :) Brought him to work again, he is currently sleeping on one of my chairs on my coat...i put a little shirt on him that says 'killer' ...will take pics later...sooo cute :) 

Love you all!!!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Steph - what diet are you on, if you don't mind my asking? I am gluten and dairy free due too allergies.speaking of which, someone had asked me a while back..... My gluten allergy is pretty severe. I bloat, am constantly nauseous, basically the whole 9. But coming out of surgery I really didn't care how the food would make me feel, because I already didn't feel well. 



Megamegan said:


> steph- wow it seems like you have really been through a lot!! I hope you have an easier time this time around, when you get pregnant :)
> 
> AFM- back on this username now. They deactivated my other account. I half expected that. But how come they have time to locate me as having another account- but not time to email me back with an answer to my question? No biggie, I just want an answer to whether or not I can get my username changed. I definitely don't want to do anything that would get me kicked out of this website because I don't think I could handle this stuff without you girls!!
> 
> In other news, I had a nauseous morning. That's all I have to report. Nausea is gone now, I just had lunch and I'm sleepy. So I'm probably going to take a little nap. It's raining here. I like the rain sometimes :)

How did they figure out you had 2 accounts? What is up with the nausea? That's like a whole week of puky feeling.



AmySan said:


> Jess, that is insane!!! :( I am really worried about you now too! Is that balloon still in there? That just doesn't seem right - have you talked to your dr about it? <3

I haven't spoken to my doctor yet. It's been swollen, but hats the first time it swelled so badly from work. I do need to call about the ddvap for the next surgery.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well ladies, I have the worst cramps in the world and am spotting which is just now started picking up a lil more so AF will be here full force any time. Hurry up!!! These cramps are sooo bad :-(. I like cant even think! I wanted to come on and update u all even tho I'm sure u could have guessed by my massive temp dip lol

Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test! Ill come back on and catch up in a bit when this Tylenol kicks in!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Mary- saw that temp dip :( Yuck, I hope your cramps let up!

Amy- thanks, although now I'm back to my old name... lol, I tried!

Jess- I was nauseated days 4-5 dpo, then I felt better, perfectly fine until this morning at 11 dpo. It's not like nausea is a completely foreign feeling to me- I guess my stomach is sensitive so I'll get nauseated a lot- but this morning I did everything like normal and still felt that way. I think sometimes my body just reacts more to my medications than usual.


----------



## Wishing1010

stephj25 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> thanks wishing 1010. I have endo and had to had a cyst removed at the end of March so I think that was contributing to the infertility. I'm on a controlled diet and vitex so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck ladies xx
> 
> FX for you!!!! How old is your child? Vitex is awesome!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you!! I have a 2 year old, I was trying for 2 years for her xClick to expand...
> 
> good luck hun! I too am a big fan of vitex!  what's ur usual cycle length? Id like to know more about ur journey so far if u feel comfortable sharing  You've picked a great thread for support! FX extra tight for u this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! my usual cycle length is 34 and I normally ovulate on CD22. After taking Vitex though for this one cycle I ovulated yesterday which was CD18 so my cycle has already been reduced by 4 days!!
> 
> My story so far - I'll try and keep this short (sorry if I've included bits that isn't related but it kind of relates if I do get a BFP)
> 
> I'm 28, I was diagnosed with severe endo when I was 19. I wasn't taken seriously at first and was told that my painful periods were just normal. They put me on decapeptyl to stop my periods for 6 months to ease the pain and advised me it's unlikely that I would conceive. We started TTC when I was 25, Sometimes it was very painful when AF arrived and I had to be taken to hospital a few times. Over time I did some research and found that cutting out certain foods could help. After going onto this new diet, I conceived within 3 months. The pregnancy went great but I got Appendicitis when I was 35 weeks (again wasn't taken seriously at the hospital because apparently I wasn't in enough pain) they did an emergency op and found it was gangrene. Luckily me and the little one both survived and went on to have a brilliant induced labour. After the birth I was severly bleeding and lost 9 units of blood, I nearly died. They said if I do get pregnant again then they'll have to do an MRI.
> 
> So DD was born in 2012 and I have been TTC since Jan 2013. I have been trying to get back on my diet and failing miserably. In Jan 2014 I started getting headaches and dizziness and I was exhausted all the time. The doc did blood tests for thyroid but it came back neg and they never called me back. A couple of months later I collapsed and was in severe pain (worse than labour) and got rushed to hospital. I had an endometrial cyst removed and was advised that it quite large and it had ruptured and was bleeding onto my ovary. This was the same consultant that saved my life after having DD, he wasn't very happy that I didn't get referred by my doc after my neg blood tests.
> 
> I started vitex this cycle and I've been back on my strict diet for about a week now (hey its better than nothing). I have actually ovulated for the first time in I don't know how long and I feel great. Also, I'm getting an ovulation product from Clearblue to try for free next week :happydance:
> 
> This is the first time that I've felt this positive about it :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry that was so long. I know everyone has their own story but this is mine :flower:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for everything you have been through :( FX it won't take much longer!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm silly and posted a poll 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2176185-poll-fun-wishing1010.html


----------



## Wishing1010

Megan, everything sounds so promising!!!!! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Mdscpa, I love how u have ur charting course certificate thing in ur sig lol . I never even did that. I just googled every single question..i guess it prob would have been easier if I did the course lol but I feel like FF leaves SOME info out (like every site) so google along with FF:s tips def help alot!  I'm excited to see how this cycle goes for u since its ur first full cycle charting! FX for u!

Lol, thanks.... I was bored so i tried a couple of lessons (tried only 3 though) then I was like hmmmmm i know what your asking me already ( due to my ttc journey and research, lol) so i went to the final quiz immediately and voila, i passed hahahaahhaha.... I told myself, ok now help me know my body's fertility signals..... Ahahahahahha....


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm silly and posted a poll
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2176185-poll-fun-wishing1010.html

Im so sorry about ur chart this cycle, looks like it has its own mind. Don't you think its anovulatory cycle? I hope not.


----------



## Wishing1010

I think it will be Anovulatory


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls....

I read you every day... I laugh and I tear with you every day...

My sister gave birth to her son yesterday...he is so beautiful, and I am so in love. He is perfect with perfect little face, since he was a C-section baby. I am very happy for her, this is her second baby, she has a daughter who just turned 4 last week...I just wish it was my turn for once.

As for me...I am now on break of TTC.... I am actually CD4 right now, and this is the first AF since not TTC. It is so different than other 6 during TTC. They were always late, at least couple of days and extremely heavy and painful. This one is kinda easy...It was heavy one day with some cramping but not too bad. I didn't even have to pop a painkiller;)
So, now I wonder what was happening while TTC...maybe egg got fertilized but didn't implant? who knows.....

Love you all dearly....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hi ibeach! Ive missed u! Question...if I'm out of line asking just tell me...have u ever thought about a frozen donor? Maybe itd work better for you ttc with ur crazy schedule, if its something your interested in...as I said u don't need to answer and I hope I'm not out of Line, I'm just curious if u have thought about it/talked about it with your boyfriend is all . And that's weird about AF! Maybe having less stress had a big impact on AF this cycle. Ive noticed added stress or less stress can have an impact on AF for me at times...idk just one if the MANY possibilities. Its good to know ur still here with us reading  You are def missed!! <3 I wish u all the best for the rest of your journey  I would put a bet on u getting that baby you want one day!  I have lots of faith for u girls. xxx


----------



## Megamegan

Hi iBeach :) We miss you here... thanks for sticking around and reading. Hope you can find a way to TTC again soon, when you are ready.

AFM. Just took half of a Tylenol 3 (codeine). I have them leftover from my surgery. I hope it makes my back/neck feel better. I was afraid to take the whole pill, which is silly because I took a lot of them when I had my surgery, but I think I'm worried about getting too drowsy because I have to work tomorrow... don't just have all day to lay around and sleep. Anyway we'll see how this goes. I imagine Heaven to be a place where all my bodily aches and pains disappear and I feel light as air and have all the energy in the world. I want to achieve that on Earth... lol.


----------



## Jrepp

Feel better Megan!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi, ibeach! My sis gave birth the same day as yours!!! What a small world. Congrats!!!! I thought I would be jealous, I know that's selfish, but I really am not. I do want a baby more than ever but I'm soooo happy for her as well!!! She has 4 kids and a step kid now. Wish I was that fertile! Lol :)

That is strange about your TTC vs. your non-TTC...it could be possible that they were chemicals. Hmm...I am sorry TTC has been so hard on you. It's a hard road dot some women and unfortunately most of us in here are stuck on that hard road. FX that your next TTC cycle is your sticky one! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Good morning and good night ladies! Ovufriend took away my crosshairs, which is fine because we aren't trying yet anyways. Including today I have 9 bcp left and then I start my first cycle before trying again. I took an hpt last night just to be check and it was negative. Filled out my intake papers for surgery 2 last night.....I look really bad on paper! They will call today probably to get the ball rolling and meds ordered. I also ordered hubby's anniversary gift. I got an amazon local deal for $38 for a $200 custom acrylic print. I used this picture of his favorite place on earth (garden of the gods, where he spent the majority of his adolescence.

Still looking for getting to know you questions for my tmi tag video coming up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

That's beautiful, Jess!!!! What day is your anniversary? :) You and the doctors/hospital have been too well acquainted this year! I hope your next visits after your upcoming procedures are happy ones!


----------



## Jrepp

Our anniversary is June 8th.

Wholly temp spike!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww, that's so awesome! I love our anniversary, it's like the one day that you can guarantee will be all about you and your spouse!!! 

And, I know! I was shocked when I took my temp. Cervix is high, closed, and super squishy (soft) today, so I think I really may have O'ed. Keeping my excitement down until I see some more high temps :)


----------



## Jrepp

I sure hope so!


----------



## stephj25

Aww thanks for the warm welcome ladies, much appreciated  good luck to each and every one of you xx

I am on a diet that didn't contain wheat, dairy, red meat, caffeine, alcohol, cocoa, eggs and soya. It's pretty strict but it worked with my first


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow! That would rule out everything I eat lol


----------



## stephj25

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh wow! That would rule out everything I eat lol

Yep, it's a massive change but I've noticed alcohol and wheat to be the worst for the endo. I've just decided to do the full endo diet though. Just to torture myself!


----------



## Wishing1010

Whatever helps is awesome! FX it does the trick!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Today is dragging by for me :( ready to be off for a couple of days!


----------



## AmySan

Ibeach!! I have missed you so much!!! <3 Please keep posting...I am not trying right now (if you've read) and feel pretty lonely :( I hope everything is going well for you otherwise!! <3


----------



## AmySan

I hear you Kenna! Have like 3 fires to put out at work then the rest is waiting until monday..so tired.

Dinner with Mike went ok..was a bit awkward...he wasn't mad about Marbles, but things definitely feel distant. he has a psych appt of his own on Tuesday. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Jrepp

Today sucks for me too, although I did get a perfect score on my evaluation. 

Amy, I'm glad things went well with Mike even if they were awkward. First dates seem to just be that way.


----------



## Jrepp

While the day is dragging on, send me some questions for the tmi tag video I'm going to be doing this weekend


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am so behind! I'm going to have like 10 pages to catch up on tomorrow! I caught aidens puke bug :-(. It sucks! 

I'm sorry everyone is having an icky day. Ugh. I hope this bug is just a 24hr thing for me! I'm guessing it will be because I def feel better then I did this a.m but I still feel terrible. I was telling Kenna that I'm happy I got AF before getting sick or I would have probably thought it was pregnancy related but at the same time this sucks being hit by AF and a bug at once! I just wanted to check in and let u all know why I'm MIA. Ill be back by tomorrow a.m to catch up, I hope. 

<3 u all!


----------



## iBeach

Hi girls!

Yes, I read everything every day ( Amy):hugs:

Well, as for me: there have been several changes...which may surprise you or not.:dohh:

:coffee:

For new girls, just a quick backround.... I have been dating a guy (2 years) who had vasectomy about 20 years ago and it was not reversible or we would be able to get any sperm, so I have been TTC with a known donor, my best gay friend. After 7 months of TTC, Vitex, softcups, prenatals,etc...I gave up. I cant take it anymore....for now.

So, moving on...this was my first month of not ttc and it felt weird...relaxed...no expectations....

The NEWS: I AM NOT WITH MY BOYFRIEND ANYMORE:haha:
While we were TTC with a donor we felt kind of distance, as I mentioned before. I felt like I didn't need him, because he cant give me a baby anyway. And while we were doing inseminations we hardly had any sex together, he didn't mind at all, but I started to miss the intimacy....

So, we kind of went our own ways....and I am perfectly fine with it.

I decided I will look for someone else who I can have family with. .....if not, I still have my donor who wants to have a baby together, and we would co-parent..........time will tell.:thumbup:

Mary, you mentioned frozen donations...I cant afford to have sperm from my donor frozen and I don't want anonymous donor. I want my child to know who the father is....

Sorry I wrote a book;)


----------



## AmySan

I am so sorry but glad to hear that you are ok with that!! I could see how that would make intimacy hard. Aside from everything else, TTC put such a wrench in Mike and I's relationship...him feeling like he was a sperm donar :l Ugh. I feel like if we want the same thing, you have to put the work in to try...it isn't always romantic planning sex...but...it is still sex :( I dunno. 

I may be in the same boat with you, soon...as far as looking for someone else. We shall see <3 

Please stick around! Love you! <3


----------



## Wishing1010

iBeach said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Yes, I read everything every day ( Amy):hugs:
> 
> Well, as for me: there have been several changes...which may surprise you or not.:dohh:
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> For new girls, just a quick backround.... I have been dating a guy (2 years) who had vasectomy about 20 years ago and it was not reversible or we would be able to get any sperm, so I have been TTC with a known donor, my best gay friend. After 7 months of TTC, Vitex, softcups, prenatals,etc...I gave up. I cant take it anymore....for now.
> 
> So, moving on...this was my first month of not ttc and it felt weird...relaxed...no expectations....
> 
> The NEWS: I AM NOT WITH MY BOYFRIEND ANYMORE:haha:
> While we were TTC with a donor we felt kind of distance, as I mentioned before. I felt like I didn't need him, because he cant give me a baby anyway. And while we were doing inseminations we hardly had any sex together, he didn't mind at all, but I started to miss the intimacy....
> 
> So, we kind of went our own ways....and I am perfectly fine with it.
> 
> I decided I will look for someone else who I can have family with. .....if not, I still have my donor who wants to have a baby together, and we would co-parent..........time will tell.:thumbup:
> 
> Mary, you mentioned frozen donations...I cant afford to have sperm from my donor frozen and I don't want anonymous donor. I want my child to know who the father is....
> 
> Sorry I wrote a book;)

Oh wow!!! That was very unexpected but I'm kind of excited bc this still gives you a good chance at getting a BFP. Whether with someone new or still with your donor. I hope you are ok emotionally with all of this, I know break ups are never easy, especially when you've been together for a while. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

AmySan said:


> I hear you Kenna! Have like 3 fires to put out at work then the rest is waiting until monday..so tired.
> 
> Dinner with Mike went ok..was a bit awkward...he wasn't mad about Marbles, but things definitely feel distant. he has a psych appt of his own on Tuesday. Hopefully it goes well.

I understand the distance you feel, it may take him time to feel, well..safe around you. I don't know how else to put it, not that he thinks you will hurt him but that you will hurt yourself and that scares him. Prove to him you are strong and can resist that urge, and I'm sure you will be super happy in no time!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Yes, I read everything every day ( Amy):hugs:
> 
> Well, as for me: there have been several changes...which may surprise you or not.:dohh:
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> For new girls, just a quick backround.... I have been dating a guy (2 years) who had vasectomy about 20 years ago and it was not reversible or we would be able to get any sperm, so I have been TTC with a known donor, my best gay friend. After 7 months of TTC, Vitex, softcups, prenatals,etc...I gave up. I cant take it anymore....for now.
> 
> So, moving on...this was my first month of not ttc and it felt weird...relaxed...no expectations....
> 
> The NEWS: I AM NOT WITH MY BOYFRIEND ANYMORE:haha:
> While we were TTC with a donor we felt kind of distance, as I mentioned before. I felt like I didn't need him, because he cant give me a baby anyway. And while we were doing inseminations we hardly had any sex together, he didn't mind at all, but I started to miss the intimacy....
> 
> So, we kind of went our own ways....and I am perfectly fine with it.
> 
> I decided I will look for someone else who I can have family with. .....if not, I still have my donor who wants to have a baby together, and we would co-parent..........time will tell.:thumbup:
> 
> Mary, you mentioned frozen donations...I cant afford to have sperm from my donor frozen and I don't want anonymous donor. I want my child to know who the father is....
> 
> Sorry I wrote a book;)

I completely understand that.. I was just curious what ur thoughts were on it (& meant with with ur bf raising the baby as his own, 100%) but I DEF understand ur feelings on wanting him/her to know their father. I was just curious is all & I hadn't realized ur situation had changed. I hope you didn't take me asking that question the wrong way :-\. I would never ever want to offend u! <3

I'm sorry things didn't work out with ur boyfriend. :-\. Are u okay? I know u said you felt like u didn't need him and such but I know it can still be hard so I'm just checking on u. And your right, you will find someone else who has all the "goods" you need (lol) And I do think 100% that you WILL get your family one day, I truly do with all my heart. 
Many of us are NTNP right now or simply just taking a break. Its like we all had enough at once! Its really good to know that u ARE still here with us. I miss seeing your screen name everyday! Lol Anytime you want to talk about ANYTHING that's going on in your life, we are all here. We're Sticking together until we ALL get our bfps no matter what! 

Ugh, I better go back to bed.. I feel awful :-(. I dont want to be sick anymore!!!! Puking stinks (especially since its non pregnancy related lol). Good night ladies. I hope I didn't miss too much today, ive only read this last page so far. Cant wait until I can actually come on long enough to respond to everyone!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, that's such a beautiful picture you posted for hubbys anniversary gift! That must have been an amazing place to grow up! That's a good idea for a gift . I'm not very creative with coming up with ideas for special gifts that u cant just buy at any old store like u ladies are...ill have to get some ideas from you for my next anniversary  lol. 

I have been trying to think of a question to ask u (in between puking lol) and I can't think of one because I feel like I know SO much about u! Hmm..ill have to think just a little bit longer  Most of us on this thread have known each other for about 8-9 months now, that's a long time! I feel like I know some of u ladies better than I know friends in real life lol. I really do.


----------



## Jrepp

Even of ots something you already know, there are people out there that probably don't know the answer. It can be fertility or personal related and at this point nothing is off limits.

About to post a new and funny video at www.youtube.com/user/eventualmomma


----------



## Megamegan

iBeach: wow that's big news! Well, I hope it was amicable, and I hope you will find someone perfect for you who wants a family too :) 

And Mary, holy cow, I hope you stop puking soon!! I know- last cycle I got AF with the stomach bug and it was just the worst, and on top of that, depressing because you know you're not pregnant. But hey, it will pass. And good things will come to you soon. 


Hi girls. What a day. I had one of the longest work days ever. It is good because I have an "outside gig" which means non-work related, but at the end of the day at 10:00 I had to drive home from NJ to NY in really scary dark, foggy, pouring rain roads.... and potholes all over the place and hydroplaning... omg. I hate driving in the first place. Then I came home and yelled at hubby first thing in the door because he didn't unlock the door for me and it was pouring rain. He hates me right now, but he doesn't understand how I feel. I believe I'm hormonal because AF is due in about 2 days. I always get like this before AF. I also got bad news at work today so I'm super irritable. 

The bad news is this: I am now assigned (wasn't asked, just tasked) to be the person who runs the urinalysis tests for my unit. Fan-freakin-tastic. Basically it's a once a week, get up early and call whoever is on the random list, and sit there with cups of pee while everyone does their drug test. But it's actually like a huge responsibility in the Army because you have to keep really careful track of all of the labels and stuff. Can't screw up the drug tests, lol. Anyway, it's not the end of my life or anything, it's just infuriating that I wasn't asked, and I was given 2 days notice- training begins next week Monday through Friday 8-4. So instead of my regular job, now I get to sit in a classroom all day and learn about pee tests. I know, it could be worse. It's just that I want to do what I was hired to do: play the flute. Seems like this job is getting further and further away from that, and everyone is pretty pissed about it. I normally don't write publicly about my job, but I won't say the name of the place I work (you can see on FB if you're my friend) so that way it won't ever come up in a search engine... lol. 

I will give you guys a link to a recording of me playing, soon. I have to find a good one for you. :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, sorry for being MIA for awhile. Been to doc yesterday for consultation and they did some tests immediately. Will probably get the results after 2 days. DH is scheduled for SA after 4 days. They never did test for him coz his swimmers are almost 2weeks old might give false result so he has to do his thing last night on his own to make them fresh lol. I'll have a USG after my tests result but probably do it the day my DH has his SA... Hopefully we never miss my O because we cannot BD before the SA. But for now, we just want to have good results.


----------



## Wishing1010

Megan, I hate when your job makes you do something you wouldn't prefer, especially when you were doing something you love. FX that you can get back to your old job before too long! And yikes, your drive home sounds so scary!!! Glad you made it home safe. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, sorry for being MIA for awhile. Been to doc yesterday for consultation and they did some tests immediately. Will probably get the results after 2 days. DH is scheduled for SA after 4 days. They never did test for him coz his swimmers are almost 2weeks old might give false result so he has to do his thing last night on his own to make them fresh lol. I'll have a USG after my tests result but probably do it the day my DH has his SA... Hopefully we never miss my O because we cannot BD before the SA. But for now, we just want to have good results.

FX that you have great results and don't miss O!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

My temp went down again today :(


----------



## Megamegan

mdscpa- glad you are getting some testing done. I hope everything is clear but also that you get some answers :)

AFM: So my temp is on its way down today, and I got the dreaded brown spotting today... actually more than usual so I almost thought AF was already here. We'll see how the day goes. Ugh, kinda sad but I 100% expected it. Like this is the first cycle that I never once thought I was pregnant. And because of my schedule next week, now I have to reschedule my ultrasound :( I hope I can still do the HSG this cycle, too. It will be closer to CD10. Stupid job.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry Megan :( stupid witch, I really wish she would stay away from us all!


----------



## Megamegan

Me too. I'm sorry your temp went down, too. It's all so confusing.


----------



## Wishing1010

I think it may still go back up, trying keep up some hope but already have Vitex ready for when AF comes :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I think it may still go back up, trying keep up some hope but already have Vitex ready for when AF comes :)

I think it may still go back up too . You are someone who gets a fallback rise around 2dpo normally, right?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Me too. I'm sorry your temp went down, too. It's all so confusing.

Megan, I hope ur temp goes back up! Have u tested? I might find the answer in a sec when I go back a page


----------



## Megamegan

I tested 2 days ago at 11 dpo, but I don't want to test anymore because I am sure AF is coming... with the spotting and temp dip and PMS symptoms. I will only test if AF doesn't show by Monday morning. But I'm 100% sure it's on the way.


----------



## Wishing1010

I usually get one 2-3 dpo, so I'm still hopeful unless it's still down tomorrow :)

Mary how are you feeling??


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I'm sorry about your job switching you up like that! Ugh. I know how boring that pee test job can be. My ex husband used to have to do it and I used to hear ALL about it when he'd get home lol. 

And I get the SAME way as u 2-3 days before Af...very irritable!! I too yelled at dh for not unlocking the door as i was out in the rain the a.m before AF showed up lol. I was already freezing as it was from walking my son to school in it (we only live about 200ft from the school so its really not bad when its nice out). This past cycle, besides that one time of freaking out on him for accidently locking the door on me after letting the cat out (lol), i didn't really get irritable! I swear, i think taking vitex the cycle before helped ALL my usual pms symptoms! I didn't have sore bbs/cystic breasts AT ALL and i just felt Happy! It just was out of the norm for right before AF showed and i wasn't so bloated. Usually my belly makes me feel like I'm being pulled forward before AF and this cycle NADA! I'm in love with vitex JUST for helping pms symptoms! Thought id share how terrific my tww was this cycle symptom wise after vitex. If it weren't for my temp, i would have easily stayed focused on relaxing but nope my chart had to go all triphasic on me! Lol (which I now think may have been caused by my body trying to fight off this bug for 5 days...my temps seem to go high right before I'm sick)

AFM, I feel alot better today. I still have a bit of a belly ache/headache but i haven't puked since last night so FX it stays that way . By tomorrow, hopefully ill feel brand new again!

I hope all you ladies are having a great day! Its been so humid out. Dh and i put our AC back in last night (yay!) lol. We both slept 10x better last night than we have in about a wk. I needed that! 

FX for the ladies still waiting to test!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> I tested 2 days ago at 11 dpo, but I don't want to test anymore because I am sure AF is coming... with the spotting and temp dip and PMS symptoms. I will only test if AF doesn't show by Monday morning. But I'm 100% sure it's on the way.

I was the same exact way this past cycle. I tested twice rather than the normal 6+ times lol. I found not testing as much was ALOT less stressful. I only tested more than once because of the darn triphasic pattern. This cycle im going to do my best not to test until the day AF is due. I'm trying to save my test money for after my HSG haha


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry your temps went down ladies!

I crashed last night after taking some tramadol at work. Woke up nauseated thinking it was because I didn't eat dinner so I had a bowl of cereal. 30 minutes later it came back up :cry: no puke is worse than cereal puke!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no :( I'm sorry Jess. I'm laying on the couch due to nausea myself :( ugh!!


----------



## Jrepp

I told Ronny (hubby) if o didn't know any better I would swear I was pregnant. It just sucks! And of course there is very little gf food in the house right now


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no Jess & Kenna! I hope u guys aren't getting the bug everyone around here just had! It was awful but thankfully only lasted about 24-36hrs. I hope u both feel better asap!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, Mary!!! I'm hoping it's just hormones from a healthy O :) but if my temp doesn't go back up tomorrow then I guess I'm sick! Lol. Been asleep for a bit


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, my temp actually will spike for either a day or for a couple/few days sometimes before I'm sick. I read its caused from ur temps going up while trying to fight off the bug/virus so IF ur temp doesn't shoot back up (FX sooo tight it does!!!) then that could explain the jump. I guess only tomorrow will tell. I hope u oed just for the fact of u oing but I also hope ur not sick! When I was sick yesterday I just wanted to die! I felt horrid! And it started w just some sick feelings for a couple days before I actually got sick and a headache that drove me nuts! It was making me think "pregnancy?" lol but then I got really sick :-(. Anyway, IF your temp doesn't spike back up sickness could be the culprit of the spike. I googled it like crazy a few cycles back cuz of a crazy temp spike I had the day before AF. I'm going to predict ur temp going back up tomorrow  (lol) FX IM RIGHT!
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm feeling better this evening, hope it's going to stay away!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm glad youre feeling better Kenna. Mine seems to have travelled down south if you know what I mean...... 

Mary did AF arrive?

Today+7 more pills until I am bcp free. Probably 9 days or so until AF arrives for me.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I'm glad youre feeling better Kenna. Mine seems to have travelled down south if you know what I mean......
> 
> Mary did AF arrive?
> 
> Today+7 more pills until I am bcp free. Probably 9 days or so until AF arrives for me.

Oh no!!! Ugh, I don't know if throwing up or diarrhea is worse...I think both are majorly uncomfortable :( FX it goes away soon!

Mary did get AF :( sorry for speaking on her behalf lol just saw she hadn't responded yet. 

First AF in a long while, huh? Bet you didn't miss the witch lol!


----------



## Jrepp

54 days since I've seen her around. I'm going to welcome her with cookies and chocolate. Probably cry from excitement.

New blog post up....shout out to b&b girls


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> 54 days since I've seen her around. I'm going to welcome her with cookies and chocolate. Probably cry from excitement.
> 
> New blog post up....shout out to b&b girls

At least when she does show, you'll know you are that much closer to trying again :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Temp didn't go back up :(


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Temp didn't go back up :(

So sorry for your temp dropping.... I hope if it is :af: she should hurry up so you can start again.... AFM, temp stayed low and got partial ferning already and starting to see CM that almost looks like ewcm. Hopefully i won't O yet before DH's SA in 3 days.... Although we think we might miss it but at least we'll get some answers about our chances of conceiving....


----------



## Wishing1010

Exactly, if you miss this one cycle, you will still at least have some answers! FX FX!!!


----------



## mdscpa

And at least one complete chart to compare on the next cycle..... So we will just try to relax this cycle but of course after SA its time for us to do the dance, lol. Who knows, we might conceive when not trying...

FX and :dust: everyone


----------



## Megamegan

Sorry your temp is low again Kenna. Did you say your longest cycle was 36 days? So AF better be coming soon so you can start on a new cycle!

Mdscpa good luck... hopefully you can accomplish SA and BD as well :)

AFM: Sorry if you read my journal too, it's easier just to say the same thing: My temp was still high this morning. Three possibilities- I used the heated blanket last night, so it could have stayed high (I even temped a couple hrs after turning it off and it was still high so the adjusted temp actually stayed the same) or my LP actually might be extended- last cycle it was 15 days but I assumed it was because I was sick and it would go back to 13 days- or, I could have O&#8217;d one day later&#8230; since I didn&#8217;t take pre-O temps it&#8217;s hard to be totally sure. I definitely have a headache, and I&#8217;ve kinda had this headache for atleast 2 days now. Usually I get a headache before AF. This feels like a stress headache and since my back has also been hurting, I figured it was stress-induced (3 gigs this weekend, a lot of pressure) and I&#8217;ve been having to take Ibuprofen just to be able to focus and play my flute. Lately, my period has had a habit of showing up towards the end of the day on CD14. 

The only unusual thing about this cycle: I had brown flowing spotting yesterday which eased up by the end of the day but was still there, and then this morning I still have brown flowing spotting. I usually only get one spot of brown CM (not flowing) the morning of the day before AF. Nothing else. This is more like a super light AF but brown. It honestly does sound a lot like what other people describe as IB. But I do NOT want to get my hopes up in the least. I don&#8217;t expect anything other than AF to come by either the end of the day today or tomorrow. Then, if nothing, I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll take a dollar tree test.


----------



## Jennuuh

Just checking in ladies! 

Wishing, have you researched clomid at all? Can it cause an anovulatory cycle after taking it? I wish AF would just start for you so you could move on.

My update is that our first ultrasound is this Friday on the 23rd. There's a possibility there are fraternal twins so I guess we'll see. Do you ladies mind if I post one of our baby announcement photos? I just don't want to make someone look at it, if they don't want to see things like that right now.

Good luck to everyone - BFP's are popping up everywhere it seems, so hopefully 2014 is a lucky year for all of us! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Megan, longest was 45 days after my laparoscopy. After that, I think 42 days. I guess it's also possible that my several days of spotting could have been a weird AF due to being off the clomid. I guess only time will tell! :)

OMG, sounds so promising Megan!!!! Omg can't wait for you to test!!! FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

Jennuuh, I would love to see those!!!!!!!! So happy for you, congrats!!! :)


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Jenna!! I'm so happy for you and hope you have a great first ultrasound! Personally, I don't mind seeing announcement photos from you ladies because I know how long you've waited for this, but if you're ever worried about that, you can do a "Spoiler"... if you didn't know how already, you just do this: enter [ spoiler ] before the text or photo, and at the end, write [/ spoiler ] but both times without the spaces. Then you can click on the preview to see if it worked. I'm not totally sure if it would work for an attachment, but it would work if you posted a link to the picture. Hope that helps :) (Sorry if you already knew how, maybe it will help someone else if so :flower:)


----------



## Megamegan

Kenna- do you really think it sounds promising? Ugh I just hate getting my hopes up!! Every cycle, the day AF is due is the day I start to think "maybe..." because she always seems to show at a different time or even late, but at least within only a few days I should have my answer. But in the words of Veruca Salt, "I want it NOW!"


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Kenna- do you really think it sounds promising? Ugh I just hate getting my hopes up!! Every cycle, the day AF is due is the day I start to think "maybe..." because she always seems to show at a different time or even late, but at least within only a few days I should have my answer. But in the words of Veruca Salt, "I want it NOW!"

I def think it sounds promising! I'm so giddy for you right now :) I want the answer too lol


----------



## Jennuuh

Thank you for that tip Megan! I didn't know how to do a spoiler so hopefully it lets me insert photos in it! I know sometimes announcement photos stress others out that are TTC and I don't want to be a cause of that. I'm just really excited! And I agree with Kenna (sorry that I never remember to call you by your name Kenna!), the brown spotting and temp staying high sound like great things!! Fingers crossed!


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/10ib62o.png

https://i62.tinypic.com/ixwm14.jpg

These are the two we've been passing around. Hubby keeps joking that we're going to have to re-take our photos with two pairs of baby shoes this weekend! He's convinced on the possibility of twins.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe Kenna I'm sorry ur temp didn't go back up..hmm..ur chart confuses the heck out of me. I really cant wait to see how the vitex works cuz its ALL natural and it can actually help.ur body even after u stop taking it (after getting regulated of course). Ugh, ur temps make me mad! Maybe ull have a two day LP dip...? Who knows! My fingers are always crossed for u!!!

Megan, I can't wait until u test! I just recently started getting a spotting type of flow the day before AF comes OR the day AF is about to show. This last cycle I was more back to normal but the two before that I had strange out of the norm spotting for me. I can't stand how much our bodies can mess with us!! I hope its IB for u! I really really do. Ill be stalking! And also, its def possible u oed a day later. Originally I remember asking u if u thought there was a chance that u oed a day later because at that time u had another higher temp in ur pre O temps that matched up with ur "1dpo" temp so that could have been right? Idk if u remember me asking u that about 2wks ago lol. But like u said, its kinda hard to tell with not temping the full cycle. I cant wait until u test! Even a dollar test would come up positive right now so I'm very excited!! 


AFM, we put in our AC a few nights ago and ever since, ive had lower than normal temps. The one temp (97.61-CD3) was from us NOT running the AC that night so basically because of the climate change, my temps would be going higher but I think if I keep my AC on a comfortable temp every night, my body should get used to that. I guess this cycle will be q practice trial  lol. 

Megan, that just made me think of u..is it hotter or colder for u at night (meaning weather wise) the past wk or so? In NH its been MUCH hotter...i read this a.m that a change in climate can make temps higher OR even lower...it all depends on how someone's body reacts to it but usually it goes higher when its hot and colder when its cold (obv) lol..idk why I even wrote that now...u obv know how hot/cold works lol. I wish u tons and tons of luck!! I hope u get it before even needing an hsg! Ill be soo happy for u!!  FX FX FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

I just checked my thermometer again and my temp was 98.9 after being up and about. So, again, my thermometer is just fine, I'm the one that's broken! Arghhhhhh!!!!!! 

Thanks, Mary!!! You feeling 100% better today?


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Sorry your temp is low again Kenna. Did you say your longest cycle was 36 days? So AF better be coming soon so you can start on a new cycle!
> 
> Mdscpa good luck... hopefully you can accomplish SA and BD as well :)
> 
> AFM: Sorry if you read my journal too, it's easier just to say the same thing: My temp was still high this morning. Three possibilities- I used the heated blanket last night, so it could have stayed high (I even temped a couple hrs after turning it off and it was still high so the adjusted temp actually stayed the same) or my LP actually might be extended- last cycle it was 15 days but I assumed it was because I was sick and it would go back to 13 days- or, I could have Od one day later since I didnt take pre-O temps its hard to be totally sure. I definitely have a headache, and Ive kinda had this headache for atleast 2 days now. Usually I get a headache before AF. This feels like a stress headache and since my back has also been hurting, I figured it was stress-induced (3 gigs this weekend, a lot of pressure) and Ive been having to take Ibuprofen just to be able to focus and play my flute. Lately, my period has had a habit of showing up towards the end of the day on CD14.
> 
> The only unusual thing about this cycle: I had brown flowing spotting yesterday which eased up by the end of the day but was still there, and then this morning I still have brown flowing spotting. I usually only get one spot of brown CM (not flowing) the morning of the day before AF. Nothing else. This is more like a super light AF but brown. It honestly does sound a lot like what other people describe as IB. But I do NOT want to get my hopes up in the least. I dont expect anything other than AF to come by either the end of the day today or tomorrow. Then, if nothing, Im sure Ill take a dollar tree test.

When i had brown spotting i got temp dip so your's staying up could be a good sign.... I checked ur chart and it's possible u o'ed on CD15 since u recorded EWCM on that day after a + opk on the 13th since ovulation might occur from 12-36 hours plus 24hours after O. If u o'ed on CD15 that means ur only 12 dpo so FX u catched the egg. Can't wait to see ur test.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies, I just wanted to say hello and sorry I over reacted that day. I think I was just super stressed out, and I hope you all accept my apology. I have been reading about you guys every day even though I haven't been posting. I felt stupid posting after the way I acted. But truth is I really felt bonded with you guys


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to say hello and sorry I over reacted that day. I think I was just super stressed out, and I hope you all accept my apology. I have been reading about you guys every day even though I haven't been posting. I felt stupid posting after the way I acted. But truth is I really felt bonded with you guys

Glad you're back..... No need to apologize, everybody gets stress out once in awhile esp. when TTC but i know this group makes our bond more stronger until we all get what we're wishing for.


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to say hello and sorry I over reacted that day. I think I was just super stressed out, and I hope you all accept my apology. I have been reading about you guys every day even though I haven't been posting. I felt stupid posting after the way I acted. But truth is I really felt bonded with you guys

Hi Chelsea!!!!!!! :hugs: <3 glad to see you posting. And def no need to apologize! How are you doing?


----------



## froggyfrog

Im doing good! Im on my third day of letrozole, going to start opking next sat it will be cd 10. Im also going to give preseed a try. Its kind of nice not going to the doctor for labs all the time. The last time I was there, I made the lab techs laugh by telling them I felt like a professional at getting my blood drawn. I think that for the next 3 cycles we will just try at home then start gearing back up for iuis


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Chelsea :) Don't worry, we are happy you're posting again, we missed you. No hard feelings. So you're still TTC right? At home? Where are you in your cycle (sorry if I'm missing something, don't see it in your sig)?

mdscpa- thanks for the suggestion... it is a definite possibility, but tbh I felt O pains on CD13 so I feel strongly that it was on CD13... however, it's not like I have any proof of when O actually happened, for all I know I could be someone who feels O pain a day before O. That would definitely have me confused, lol. 

I caved and tested- duh, what did I expect of myself lol- BFN. 

Also, Mary- Inside my house is still pretty cool, we will use AC if it's hot out, but the thing about today's temp is that I used the heated blanket overnight because it was too cold inside when I went to sleep (DH had the windows open). So that makes me think if I hadn't used it, my temp would be lower. So today's high temp doesn't mean much to me. I still think AF will be here by tonight.


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Im doing good! Im on my third day of letrozole, going to start opking next sat it will be cd 10. Im also going to give preseed a try. Its kind of nice not going to the doctor for labs all the time. The last time I was there, I made the lab techs laugh by telling them I felt like a professional at getting my blood drawn. I think that for the next 3 cycles we will just try at home then start gearing back up for iuis

Well, FX that you won't need doctor help to conceive! :) lots of women get lucky enough to conceive at home after many diff fertilty treatments! FX FX FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

Kenna that would be amazing! I was telling dh that after the thousands we have already spent a part of me would be like aww crap lol, but of course we would be ecstatic! Megan im on cd 4 right now. So far I have only had 2 hotflashes from the medicine, so thats been nice!


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha! I know, it would be like "really, body? You didn't want to work when I was forking out all of our cash?!"


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - I'm sorry your temp went down again :(



mdscpa said:


> And at least one complete chart to compare on the next cycle..... So we will just try to relax this cycle but of course after SA its time for us to do the dance, lol. Who knows, we might conceive when not trying...
> 
> FX and :dust: everyone

The more charts you have the better, although a bfp would be so much better than a chart at the end of a cycle. I really hope your body waits to o until after your hubby has his sa done. 



Megamegan said:


> Sorry your temp is low again Kenna. Did you say your longest cycle was 36 days? So AF better be coming soon so you can start on a new cycle!
> 
> Mdscpa good luck... hopefully you can accomplish SA and BD as well :)
> 
> AFM: Sorry if you read my journal too, it's easier just to say the same thing: My temp was still high this morning. Three possibilities- I used the heated blanket last night, so it could have stayed high (I even temped a couple hrs after turning it off and it was still high so the adjusted temp actually stayed the same) or my LP actually might be extended- last cycle it was 15 days but I assumed it was because I was sick and it would go back to 13 days- or, I could have Od one day later since I didnt take pre-O temps its hard to be totally sure. I definitely have a headache, and Ive kinda had this headache for atleast 2 days now. Usually I get a headache before AF. This feels like a stress headache and since my back has also been hurting, I figured it was stress-induced (3 gigs this weekend, a lot of pressure) and Ive been having to take Ibuprofen just to be able to focus and play my flute. Lately, my period has had a habit of showing up towards the end of the day on CD14.
> 
> The only unusual thing about this cycle: I had brown flowing spotting yesterday which eased up by the end of the day but was still there, and then this morning I still have brown flowing spotting. I usually only get one spot of brown CM (not flowing) the morning of the day before AF. Nothing else. This is more like a super light AF but brown. It honestly does sound a lot like what other people describe as IB. But I do NOT want to get my hopes up in the least. I dont expect anything other than AF to come by either the end of the day today or tomorrow. Then, if nothing, Im sure Ill take a dollar tree test.

Megan do you know how your uterus sits in your body? I'm thinking that if you have lower back pain it might be a retro erred uterus. If it's upper back pain it wouldn't be your uterus though. I want you to be having implantation not period!



Jennuuh said:


> Thank you for that tip Megan! I didn't know how to do a spoiler so hopefully it lets me insert photos in it! I know sometimes announcement photos stress others out that are TTC and I don't want to be a cause of that. I'm just really excited! And I agree with Kenna (sorry that I never remember to call you by your name Kenna!), the brown spotting and temp staying high sound like great things!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i61.tinypic.com/10ib62o.png
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/ixwm14.jpg
> 
> These are the two we've been passing around. Hubby keeps joking that we're going to have to re-take our photos with two pairs of baby shoes this weekend! He's convinced on the possibility of twins.

I definitely DO NOT want to see it. Haha JUST KIDDING! I think they are adorable! Did you have them professionally done? Why do you think there are two?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Awe Kenna I'm sorry ur temp didn't go back up..hmm..ur chart confuses the heck out of me. I really cant wait to see how the vitex works cuz its ALL natural and it can actually help.ur body even after u stop taking it (after getting regulated of course). Ugh, ur temps make me mad! Maybe ull have a two day LP dip...? Who knows! My fingers are always crossed for u!!!
> 
> Megan, I can't wait until u test! I just recently started getting a spotting type of flow the day before AF comes OR the day AF is about to show. This last cycle I was more back to normal but the two before that I had strange out of the norm spotting for me. I can't stand how much our bodies can mess with us!! I hope its IB for u! I really really do. Ill be stalking! And also, its def possible u oed a day later. Originally I remember asking u if u thought there was a chance that u oed a day later because at that time u had another higher temp in ur pre O temps that matched up with ur "1dpo" temp so that could have been right? Idk if u remember me asking u that about 2wks ago lol. But like u said, its kinda hard to tell with not temping the full cycle. I cant wait until u test! Even a dollar test would come up positive right now so I'm very excited!!
> 
> 
> AFM, we put in our AC a few nights ago and ever since, ive had lower than normal temps. The one temp (97.61-CD3) was from us NOT running the AC that night so basically because of the climate change, my temps would be going higher but I think if I keep my AC on a comfortable temp every night, my body should get used to that. I guess this cycle will be q practice trial  lol.
> 
> Megan, that just made me think of u..is it hotter or colder for u at night (meaning weather wise) the past wk or so? In NH its been MUCH hotter...i read this a.m that a change in climate can make temps higher OR even lower...it all depends on how someone's body reacts to it but usually it goes higher when its hot and colder when its cold (obv) lol..idk why I even wrote that now...u obv know how hot/cold works lol. I wish u tons and tons of luck!! I hope u get it before even needing an hsg! Ill be soo happy for u!!  FX FX FX!

It's been raining and snowing here, so I was shocked when you said nh has been hot. Do you sleep with a comforter on?



froggyfrog said:


> Im doing good! Im on my third day of letrozole, going to start opking next sat it will be cd 10. Im also going to give preseed a try. Its kind of nice not going to the doctor for labs all the time. The last time I was there, I made the lab techs laugh by telling them I felt like a professional at getting my blood drawn. I think that for the next 3 cycles we will just try at home then start gearing back up for iuis

Good luck Chelsea. What does the letrezol do? We have tried preseed. I highly recommend using waaaaaaay less than the recommended amount. We used a little bit as lube and that was great. When I tried it internally I used half of the first mark.....any more than that would squish out.



froggyfrog said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to say hello and sorry I over reacted that day. I think I was just super stressed out, and I hope you all accept my apology. I have been reading about you guys every day even though I haven't been posting. I felt stupid posting after the way I acted. But truth is I really felt bonded with you guys

No need to apologize. We all have our stress out moments. Glad you're back to posting


----------



## Jrepp

And AFM: we haven't had sex in like 2 weeks. Honestly, I am normally like a dude in the mentality all I want is sex all the time. Lately though, I'm just not wanting it, like at all. The two times we have done it since getting the go ahead have been really uncomfortable and I'm getting no where in self pleasure either. Maybe it's a hormone thing. 

I'm starting to do some research into things to possibly try in our next cycle we can try. I'm looking into conceive plus, moon cups and fertility diet. Maybe some op other stuff but I don't know. I can't take prenatals or folic acid again until after leg surgery.


----------



## froggyfrog

It probably is a hormonal thiIiSometimes my libido lowers( im like a dude too). Letrozole is the generic of femara. Its the same concept as clomid. I was put on it because my progesterone was 10.3 a week after o.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jennuuh said:


> Thank you for that tip Megan! I didn't know how to do a spoiler so hopefully it lets me insert photos in it! I know sometimes announcement photos stress others out that are TTC and I don't want to be a cause of that. I'm just really excited! And I agree with Kenna (sorry that I never remember to call you by your name Kenna!), the brown spotting and temp staying high sound like great things!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i61.tinypic.com/10ib62o.png
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/ixwm14.jpg
> 
> These are the two we've been passing around. Hubby keeps joking that we're going to have to re-take our photos with two pairs of baby shoes this weekend! He's convinced on the possibility of twins.

Had to go back and find these, I totally missed them earlier. Love love love!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to say hello and sorry I over reacted that day. I think I was just super stressed out, and I hope you all accept my apology. I have been reading about you guys every day even though I haven't been posting. I felt stupid posting after the way I acted. But truth is I really felt bonded with you guys

we all love u and I'm happy ur back!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Hi Chelsea :) Don't worry, we are happy you're posting again, we missed you. No hard feelings. So you're still TTC right? At home? Where are you in your cycle (sorry if I'm missing something, don't see it in your sig)?
> 
> mdscpa- thanks for the suggestion... it is a definite possibility, but tbh I felt O pains on CD13 so I feel strongly that it was on CD13... however, it's not like I have any proof of when O actually happened, for all I know I could be someone who feels O pain a day before O. That would definitely have me confused, lol.
> 
> I caved and tested- duh, what did I expect of myself lol- BFN.
> 
> Also, Mary- Inside my house is still pretty cool, we will use AC if it's hot out, but the thing about today's temp is that I used the heated blanket overnight because it was too cold inside when I went to sleep (DH had the windows open). So that makes me think if I hadn't used it, my temp would be lower. So today's high temp doesn't mean much to me. I still think AF will be here by tonight.

awe Megan I hope :af: stays away from u!!!! FX so tight!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> And AFM: we haven't had sex in like 2 weeks. Honestly, I am normally like a dude in the mentality all I want is sex all the time. Lately though, I'm just not wanting it, like at all. The two times we have done it since getting the go ahead have been really uncomfortable and I'm getting no where in self pleasure either. Maybe it's a hormone thing.
> 
> I'm starting to do some research into things to possibly try in our next cycle we can try. I'm looking into conceive plus, moon cups and fertility diet. Maybe some op other stuff but I don't know. I can't take prenatals or folic acid again until after leg surgery.

ugh I'm sorry jess! I'm the same way as u! Lol I'm like the dude in our relationship when it comes to instigating sex lol. I hope u can find comfort soon hun <3 

And yes, I use a comforter but I use the same regardless of the weather and I like it cold at night so of course we cranked the AC lol. It was rainy here for a day or two on and off but very very humid. Today isn't too bad tho, its only 56 degrees. But for almost a wk it was 70-85 out. Of course I was sick the day it was the most humid out so that didn't help the way I felt :-\. Back on track now, I think since ill be consistently sleeping in a set temp for the season, it should prob blend in and show a clear pattern. Do u think I'm prob right on this?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> And AFM: we haven't had sex in like 2 weeks. Honestly, I am normally like a dude in the mentality all I want is sex all the time. Lately though, I'm just not wanting it, like at all. The two times we have done it since getting the go ahead have been really uncomfortable and I'm getting no where in self pleasure either. Maybe it's a hormone thing.
> 
> I'm starting to do some research into things to possibly try in our next cycle we can try. I'm looking into conceive plus, moon cups and fertility diet. Maybe some op other stuff but I don't know. I can't take prenatals or folic acid again until after leg surgery.

Hmm, I hope that you get your sex drive back! Your body has been though a lot, it makes sense why it hard for you to find pleasure right now. FX that you will start feeling better soon!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Thanks ladies :) and welcome back Chelsea!

Jess - I'm not at all convinced there are twins in here! I did ovulate at least one egg from each ovary and my beta over 72 hours had a doubling time at 24 or 25 hours (I've read a normal doubling for HCG is actually 31-72hrs and not 48-72hrs so it's not anything dramatic) but my RE said I could have one very healthy singleton or there's a possibility that both eggs fertilized and implanted. If there are twins they'd be fraternal probably, so we should find out Friday if so!

Also, my cousin took our photos on my cell phone and she is by no means a professional! I edited them myself and voila! Complete.


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats jennuuh! Your pictures are too cute and you saved so much money! I love the idea of having twins :) at first I didn't, but one of my ultrasounds showed two mature follicles so I knew by triggering I would ovulate both and kind of fell in love with the idea!


----------



## confuzion

I love your pictures jennuuh! I can't believe that was on a camera phone! Spiffy editing job :thumbup:.

Chealsea - nice to see you back :)

I know I don't post much here ladies. I pop in and read often, but this thread moves so fast sometimes it's hard to just jump in and join in on the conversation lol. Hope you're all well!


----------



## Wishing1010

<3 Confuzion :)

I would love twins, triplets, etc as long as they would all be healthy!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ive been thinking ALOT about twins as well lately lol. They do run in my family as it is and if I do ivf, we will more than likely have them try transferring 2 embryos for that extra like 5-10% chance of it working but i already have very high odds of it working just fine so we'd probably get both . Dh and i at first were quite skeptical on twins but now after talking about it alot, we would actually rather have two babies in one shot if we have to do ivf, u know? Lol. Ill be happy with just one and wont be expecting two if IVF ends up being what we have to do but at least I know DH is on board with twins IF it happens lol  Watch us all have twins now...hehe


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay twins! Lol!!! That would be amazing if we all tried for so long and got multiples! :)

DH won't bd this weekend as he has had a sinus infection. I don't want to miss anything but understand that he feels unwell. So I'm impatiently awaiting the next BD session haha!


----------



## froggyfrog

I read something that im going to try today. During your lp you can assist your body to keep up your temp and it will help implantation. Si little things like wearing socks and eating warm foods. Im going to eat oatmeal for breakfast and soup for lunch. I usually can't stand anything on my feet while I sleep, but im going to try to keep socks on all night. And maybe have a hot cup of decaf tea before bed. I didn't know if you all knew this or not, I know you all temp and pay attention to rises. But I thought its a stress free thing to try. Im also going to eat a piece of pineapple core for 1-5dpo


----------



## Jrepp

I keep talking about twins too. As much as I've been through twins would make a lovely surprise. Lol. For real though I am a twin and have twins in the family and hubby has mega amounts of twins as well. Only time will tell.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I read something that im going to try today. During your lp you can assist your body to keep up your temp and it will help implantation. Si little things like wearing socks and eating warm foods. Im going to eat oatmeal for breakfast and soup for lunch. I usually can't stand anything on my feet while I sleep, but im going to try to keep socks on all night. And maybe have a hot cup of decaf tea before bed. I didn't know if you all knew this or not, I know you all temp and pay attention to rises. But I thought its a stress free thing to try. Im also going to eat a piece of pineapple core for 1-5dpo

I wish this worked! Be careful with green tea (even decaf) in ur LP. The ingredients aren't the best for implantation. Honestly, I dont think these things actually help implantation...ur body warms up from progesterone any given cycle and sometimes there can also be an increase FROM implantation due to the change in extra pregnancy hormones but you cant make ur body warmer for implantation. Ive actually read against using heating pads and such in the tww and that women actually take colder showers to help the process (cuz heat is bad even in pregnancy). The reason it may look like the socks and hot tea and such helps is because, especially drinking hot stuff before bed and sleepin with socks when u usually dont, it'll make ur bbt higher regardless of if ur in ur LP or if its before O. Itd be nice if it worked like that for sure! I'm sure the women that did this probably were about to get their bfps anyhow and because of the extra factors causing a rise in their bbt, they may have tried connecting it. I'm not saying it def wont work, anything is for sure worth trying! I just dont think its possible to help implantation by making ur bbt higher :-\. 
Can I ask where u read this? I'm just curious who's putting out such ideas! my doc told me to avoid hot tubs and such in the tww because of heat being harmful to an embryo. I wanted to share my knowledge on this just so u can research it more before deciding. Plz share that website tho! And regardless of what you do, I hope u get ur bfp ASAP! I prayed for every last one of u ladies In church today 

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong about the heat and stuff (what i said above). I know ive seen some threads with women talking about stuff like that but as I said it looked like a coincidence to me in those cases, given their info/charts. If this is really possible, ill be sleeping with a heating pad all the time lol

Chelsea, the pineapple core is a great idea tho....ive heard of that working for many woman because it helps feed the corpus lithium and keep it alive longer and that CAN help implantation and once/if implantation occurs, it'll end up raising your temp in that way. The temp rises AFTER implantation....did this whole post make sense? I tried explaining it the best way I could think of for u! Good luck hun and again, I am so happy u are back!

FX for many manyyyy bfps this cycle!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I keep talking about twins too. As much as I've been through twins would make a lovely surprise. Lol. For real though I am a twin and have twins in the family and hubby has mega amounts of twins as well. Only time will tell.

Lol! I really hope we all get knocked up with twins now! Haha it'll save alot of stress and just get two babies at once and not need to try again for a bit (or forever for me if I got twins, id be done in the baby makin department lol) Fx! The only thing I worry about is how little I am and I know u said ur as small as me jess...idk if our bodies could handle that! Lol is ur mom really small too and if so, how did she do with twins?


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone... I have such a bad headache and I read everything but I don't have the energy to respond to everything... just wanted to let you know I have not gotten AF yet! I don't feel it coming at all right now and my spotting has stopped as of this afternoon... my back hurts SO bad (it's my upper back Jessica, but thank you for the suggestion) and I think it's going up through my neck and causing my head to hurt even more than usual. I need to take another pain pill tonight, I'll do a Fioricet because the Tylenol3 makes me way too sleepy and I have an early morning tomorrow. 

I did want to mention, I've also read that it is good to nurture your body with warmth during the 2ww... my acupuncturist also told me to do this. I didn't read that it would in turn make your temp higher and thus help implantation, but I did read to do it.. like the warmth creates a more welcoming environment for a new life to begin... but I don't know anything other than that. I had soup tonight and it was delicious. Creamed white asparagus with fried potatoes on top. Yum yum. 

Goodnight <3 Pray that AF stays away... although I believe she will not!


----------



## Jennuuh

Twins for everyone! That would be awesome :) 

Sometimes I'm like 'What, am I having twins.' and then there are days (like today) that I'm like 'Nah. Impossible.' Although it's actually _not_ impossible since we know I O'ed from both ovaries. Before my BFP I had bad cramps in both ovaries which my regular OB said was a great sign of a healthy O from both. Friday cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Twins for everyone! That would be awesome :)
> 
> Sometimes I'm like 'What, am I having twins.' and then there are days (like today) that I'm like 'Nah. Impossible.' Although it's actually _not_ impossible since we know I O'ed from both ovaries. Before my BFP I had bad cramps in both ovaries which my regular OB said was a great sign of a healthy O from both. Friday cannot get here soon enough!

FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I hope AF stays far away!!! 
I hear u on the headache!!!! I have been almost in tears for a wk now from a headache. Its in my neck and everything. I had to have dh rub my neck/shoulders last night to fell asleep. I woke up seeing spots and everything for a migraine. Ugh. For me, mine is part of some sickness...i had the headache along with just a nauseous feeling and then I actually puked for 24hrs and now it's been almost 48hrs since I last threw up and my head is STILL pounding!!! Its so irritating for me and as u said, ive been trying to keep up and reading everything but cant even respond half the time because my screen looks blurry from my head pounding. :-(. 
Its looking good with no AF yet  FX ur charting is on track and ur late and have a headache for a fantastic reason!  (id be more then happy to have to deal w this headache if I had a baby in my belly, that's for sure! Lol) and if that bfp comes, I also hope ur body adjusts to the hormonal changes good and u have a good pregnancy. It stinks when ppl can't even enjoy it due to sickness.

As for the warmth/heat thing, warmth isn't too bad but u just have to he careful on HOW warm it is. When I was in my first trimester with Aiden, EVERY doc was constantly telling me to stay away from too much heat! Lol so as u said, some warmth cant hurt but all and all they say to be careful. Some women won't be affected at all while ttc but my doc told me heat isn't good for the embryo. Your body produces a nice warm cozy environment for the little bean without extra heat  What does ur acupuncturist reccomend? Ive always heard strict things about heating pads and other things while ttc because of the health of the egg in the 1st half of a women's cycle (apparently it can affect maturation..?) now I'm very curious as to if it can help in a way or in what way I should say even tho its bad in pregnancy. I was pregnant 7yrs ago so maybe science has just changed since then. Lol. 

ahhh Megan I'm rambling cuz I'm excited to see if u get ur bfp! When are u testing?!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Hope your head feels better Mary. I agree, I will take it if it's pregnancy! I tested today and BFN. I guess I will test tomorrow evening or Tuesday morning if still no AF. I have this ridiculous schedule now this week so I will be pretty busy during the day. If I'm pregnant, this week would suck, being stuck in a classroom and wanting to get to the doc and all that. But seriously I do not think I'm pregnant. I think AF is gonna be here by tomorrow night. 

Must sleep. Take care of yourselves ladies <3


----------



## Megamegan

Ps. I'm so tired that I almost just took a second pain pill. Lol. 

Also hubby brought me peanut butter choc ice cream. My favorite. He is a good man.


----------



## Megamegan

Decided to try changing FF's O detection method to Advanced. We will see who's right! FF thinks CD16.


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I keep talking about twins too. As much as I've been through twins would make a lovely surprise. Lol. For real though I am a twin and have twins in the family and hubby has mega amounts of twins as well. Only time will tell.
> 
> Lol! I really hope we all get knocked up with twins now! Haha it'll save alot of stress and just get two babies at once and not need to try again for a bit (or forever for me if I got twins, id be done in the baby makin department lol) Fx! The only thing I worry about is how little I am and I know u said ur as small as me jess...idk if our bodies could handle that! Lol is ur mom really small too and if so, how did she do with twins?Click to expand...

My mom actually lost my twin brother while we were still in the womb. She was in a car accident at 6 months and he got squished between me and the steering wheel. My mom is 5'3 and weighted like 130 when she got pregnant with us. She did alright, so I bet I would too. Although she did get severe blood poisoning from my brother decomposing because the doctors couldn't remove him without harming me and her body couldn't help him exit without me exiting at the same time. We think that is where a lot of my problems stem from.



aidensmommy1 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> I read something that im going to try today. During your lp you can assist your body to keep up your temp and it will help implantation. Si little things like wearing socks and eating warm foods. Im going to eat oatmeal for breakfast and soup for lunch. I usually can't stand anything on my feet while I sleep, but im going to try to keep socks on all night. And maybe have a hot cup of decaf tea before bed. I didn't know if you all knew this or not, I know you all temp and pay attention to rises. But I thought its a stress free thing to try. Im also going to eat a piece of pineapple core for 1-5dpo
> 
> I wish this worked! Be careful with green tea (even decaf) in ur LP. The ingredients aren't the best for implantation. Honestly, I dont think these things actually help implantation...ur body warms up from progesterone any given cycle and sometimes there can also be an increase FROM implantation due to the change in extra pregnancy hormones but you cant make ur body warmer for implantation. Ive actually read against using heating pads and such in the tww and that women actually take colder showers to help the process (cuz heat is bad even in pregnancy). The reason it may look like the socks and hot tea and such helps is because, especially drinking hot stuff before bed and sleepin with socks when u usually dont, it'll make ur bbt higher regardless of if ur in ur LP or if its before O. Itd be nice if it worked like that for sure! I'm sure the women that did this probably were about to get their bfps anyhow and because of the extra factors causing a rise in their bbt, they may have tried connecting it. I'm not saying it def wont work, anything is for sure worth trying! I just dont think its possible to help implantation by making ur bbt higher :-\.
> Can I ask where u read this? I'm just curious who's putting out such ideas! my doc told me to avoid hot tubs and such in the tww because of heat being harmful to an embryo. I wanted to share my knowledge on this just so u can research it more before deciding. Plz share that website tho! And regardless of what you do, I hope u get ur bfp ASAP! I prayed for every last one of u ladies In church today
> 
> Please someone correct me if I'm wrong about the heat and stuff (what i said above). I know ive seen some threads with women talking about stuff like that but as I said it looked like a coincidence to me in those cases, given their info/charts. If this is really possible, ill be sleeping with a heating pad all the time lol
> 
> Chelsea, the pineapple core is a great idea tho....ive heard of that working for many woman because it helps feed the corpus lithium and keep it alive longer and that CAN help implantation and once/if implantation occurs, it'll end up raising your temp in that way. The temp rises AFTER implantation....did this whole post make sense? I tried explaining it the best way I could think of for u! Good luck hun and again, I am so happy u are back!
> 
> FX for many manyyyy bfps this cycle!!!Click to expand...

I haven't heard about eating/drinking warm things, but with pregnancies 2 & 3 I used a heating pad to help with the ovulation cramps I got. Obviously neither of those babies stuck around but I don't think it was from the heating pad. I know a lot of women use heating pads because it doesn't get hot enough to do harm. The idea is to not raise your body temp and a heating pad provides localized heat, not enough to heat your whole body. 

I have craved pineapple with each of my pregnancies from basically ovulation on. I think that this one does work somehow.



Megamegan said:


> Ps. I'm so tired that I almost just took a second pain pill. Lol.
> 
> Also hubby brought me peanut butter choc ice cream. My favorite. He is a good man.

I saw that on Facebook. I am horrible at pills and have to have someone watch me or I would probably over dose on pain pills. With the last surgery I begged my husband to give me drugs like 20 minutes after he would give me some. It's not like I'm trying, but I can't remember when I take them. 


AFM: pretty productive and fun day today. Hubby was a grumpy pants and I took my wedding ring in to have the prongs repaired, but then we went to walmart and got some more pots and to a few random stores. I got the deck all put together and planted tomatoes, bell peppers, cucumbers, onions, oregano, thyme, basil, cilantro, dill, and some flowers. We even got some chairs and a small table and Ronny grilled some ribs and we are dinner out there. Now it's off to bed cause I have to work tomorrow :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry that you ladies have headaches!!!! I hope you all wake up feeling much better today :) (unless it's a BFP for you Megan :) ) 

Sounds like you had a productive day, Jess!!!! Hope your work day goes very well today :)


----------



## Megamegan

Turns out I was right- or, I may have O'd on CD14- either way my temp dipped today so I'm out. AF should arrive any second. On to testing cycle!


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Turns out I was right- or, I may have O'd on CD14- either way my temp dipped today so I'm out. AF should arrive any second. On to testing cycle!

:cry: oh, so sorry the :witch: got you...... FX'd next cycle(s) will be ours.

Starting to get watery CM, i definitely think we're gonna miss O...... Not optimistic for this cycle though.

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Stupid witch! I want to go hit her in her face. I hope she stays away next cycle Megan!

Mdscpa, I hope you still catch it in time. But if not, I pray you get your answers and get a BFP next cycle!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Megan. That sucks!

Mdscap I hope your body keeps o at bay 2 more days. What time is your hubby's semen analysis at? I think it's tomorrow right?


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo I just got onto DH about our bd schedule. 8 times in almost 5 weeks. Ugh. That's it. I wish he had more of a drive!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo I just got onto DH about our bd schedule. 8 times in almost 5 weeks. Ugh. That's it. I wish he had more of a drive!!

ugh I'm sorry Kenna. You stay on him! Literally! LoL. That's what I had to do at one point  Haha


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! I'm going to be all over him next cycle!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Turns out I was right- or, I may have O'd on CD14- either way my temp dipped today so I'm out. AF should arrive any second. On to testing cycle!

awe I'm so sorry Megan :-(. Everything is crossed for all you ladies this cycle! (like always!) But I also joined a church again yesterday for the first time since I was about 15 and I prayed for every last one of you and I will continue to every Sunday . The pastor even had me write down the names of the people I wanted to pray for and the reason (if there was a big reason to pray for them) and of course I had him mention my brother because my brother still isn't better and its already passed the 21 days on the anti viral meds :-( and I also had him pray for all the women/families that are struggling to make a family and we all said all the prayers out loud together. It was nice . I haven't been a church go-er in years and it actually made me feel really good and everyone there knew everyone so dh and I were greeted by everyone asking if we are new to the church and coming back and everything. I have never been to a small church like that where everyone was so close and it was a fun service, even for kids! Lol  

I wish u ALL tons of :dust: !!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I do agree, I dont think a heating pad affects the tww itself but from what I was told, heat can damage eggs wo my doc told me with me trying like I am and only having my one ovary to try avoiding heating pads due to eggs while ttc but she did say IF I needed one that obv she wanted me to be comfortable but she just had this thing about heat being directly on my ovary...? And taking really hot showers was another thing she mentioned when I asked about things to do and things to avoid back at my 6 month mark appt (WHEN THEY SHOULD HAVE DONE MY HSG! BUT SHE THOUGHT I WAS FINE! I really feel like my tube wouldn't have gotten that bad if she did the hsg from the beginning because they think my chemical just added to scar tissue already present, making my tube fully blocked. Ugh) Anyway, that actually makes me think and now I want to ask a diff doc about heat because maybe the doc who gave me this TTC info isn't too smart lol. I do know when I was pregnant with aiden it was a big no no for alot of heat only on my belly area though. Like if I wanted to go in a hot tub that was even set at a lower temp than usual but still a tiny bit hotter than tub water, I was only suppose to put my feet in lol. I was young and didn't really ask about facts and just listened. I think it had to do with blood flow because the one time I did try to take a hot bath, I almost passed out and that had to of been from blood rushing to my head or something...i was perfectly fine after and I didn't get dizzy spells with Aiden so it wasn't a normal thing to happen to me at that time. My body responded to the hormones well with him, thankfully, so I was happy and active. I hope for that kind of experience the 2nd time around! I hope all of us can enjoy every moment of it after all the hard work we've put in trying for that sticky bean!  
Jess how is ur belly doing by the way? Did that insane swelling go away?! I couldn't believe that picture! It looked so painful! And how has work been? Hope not too crazy!


----------



## Megamegan

Hey girls. The Army is so stupid. Not enough people showed up for the drug testing class I had to do, so we rescheduled for the second week in June. People don't have the courtesy to communicate with each other, not even a freaking text message. It's not like we have to send a telegraph. Ugh.

Anyway that means at least today I have the day off so I'm gonna relax. I still don't have any cramps or AF yet, but given the temp dip, I'm just waiting it out now. I scheduled my HSG for next Tuesday! So at least there is a plan.

Mary I'm really sorry to hear your brother isn't better yet. I'll be praying for him, too. I'm glad you found a church you like. That is really nice :) 

Also I wish I had the libido of most of you girls. I would probably be fine DTD like twice a month LOL! Hubby is the total opposite. It just doesn't come to my mind, and I kinda have to force myself to get in the mood or else we lose intimacy. Oh well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Idk why I thought u said u already got AF Megan! Lol I totally misread that post! Well FX u just happened to get a dip and it goes up. I know that's not common but its not impossible! I always keep hope for u girls, even when things aren't looking the best, I will always be a strong believer on its not over til the witch shows!  If AF does come today, do u call the doc tomorrow to schedule your hsg?


----------



## Megamegan

Well.... I assumed AF would just show today, I have all AF symptoms and temp drop- she usually comes at the end of the day (so annoying) so I went ahead and scheduled my HSG. I can always cancel hahaha. I guess there is always hope until Aunt Flow actually starts flowing. It WAS really cold out last night, I guess there's a tiny possibility that it affected my BBT. But really. I will be back by this evening to tell you all how sad I am that AF showed. Lol. Just wait. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Everytime I decide to sit down and watch one of my shows, its all baby! I'm watching Kadashians and it was episodes about Khloe having issues Oing on her own, Kim having her eggs frozen, both of kourtneys births and now Kims pregnancy and I was thinking, what the heck is this, a baby marathon?! And then I see the bottom of the screen flash "baby-crazathon" or something along those lines (lol) WHY IS EVERYTHING AROUND US BABY?! I think its like when u get a new car, suddenly you see that car EVERYWHERE! Lol. I'm bored, if u cant tell. My heads still hurting but def not nearly as bad!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, I do agree, I dont think a heating pad affects the tww itself but from what I was told, heat can damage eggs wo my doc told me with me trying like I am and only having my one ovary to try avoiding heating pads due to eggs while ttc but she did say IF I needed one that obv she wanted me to be comfortable but she just had this thing about heat being directly on my ovary...? And taking really hot showers was another thing she mentioned when I asked about things to do and things to avoid back at my 6 month mark appt (WHEN THEY SHOULD HAVE DONE MY HSG! BUT SHE THOUGHT I WAS FINE! I really feel like my tube wouldn't have gotten that bad if she did the hsg from the beginning because they think my chemical just added to scar tissue already present, making my tube fully blocked. Ugh) Anyway, that actually makes me think and now I want to ask a diff doc about heat because maybe the doc who gave me this TTC info isn't too smart lol. I do know when I was pregnant with aiden it was a big no no for alot of heat only on my belly area though. Like if I wanted to go in a hot tub that was even set at a lower temp than usual but still a tiny bit hotter than tub water, I was only suppose to put my feet in lol. I was young and didn't really ask about facts and just listened. I think it had to do with blood flow because the one time I did try to take a hot bath, I almost passed out and that had to of been from blood rushing to my head or something...i was perfectly fine after and I didn't get dizzy spells with Aiden so it wasn't a normal thing to happen to me at that time. My body responded to the hormones well with him, thankfully, so I was happy and active. I hope for that kind of experience the 2nd time around! I hope all of us can enjoy every moment of it after all the hard work we've put in trying for that sticky bean!
> Jess how is ur belly doing by the way? Did that insane swelling go away?! I couldn't believe that picture! It looked so painful! And how has work been? Hope not too crazy!

The swelling is way down from where it was, but still swollen. I noticed that any type of walking for extended periods and/or physical activity makes it swell back up. There is 5 days this week, 4 days next week and 4.5 days the week after and then school is over! Of course then it's celebrating one year anniversary that weekend and leg surgery the first week of summer break, but oh well.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry Megan. That sucks!
> 
> Mdscap I hope your body keeps o at bay 2 more days. What time is your hubby's semen analysis at? I think it's tomorrow right?

It's in 2 days, so i just hope we still can catch it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Jess, I do agree, I dont think a heating pad affects the tww itself but from what I was told, heat can damage eggs wo my doc told me with me trying like I am and only having my one ovary to try avoiding heating pads due to eggs while ttc but she did say IF I needed one that obv she wanted me to be comfortable but she just had this thing about heat being directly on my ovary...? And taking really hot showers was another thing she mentioned when I asked about things to do and things to avoid back at my 6 month mark appt (WHEN THEY SHOULD HAVE DONE MY HSG! BUT SHE THOUGHT I WAS FINE! I really feel like my tube wouldn't have gotten that bad if she did the hsg from the beginning because they think my chemical just added to scar tissue already present, making my tube fully blocked. Ugh) Anyway, that actually makes me think and now I want to ask a diff doc about heat because maybe the doc who gave me this TTC info isn't too smart lol. I do know when I was pregnant with aiden it was a big no no for alot of heat only on my belly area though. Like if I wanted to go in a hot tub that was even set at a lower temp than usual but still a tiny bit hotter than tub water, I was only suppose to put my feet in lol. I was young and didn't really ask about facts and just listened. I think it had to do with blood flow because the one time I did try to take a hot bath, I almost passed out and that had to of been from blood rushing to my head or something...i was perfectly fine after and I didn't get dizzy spells with Aiden so it wasn't a normal thing to happen to me at that time. My body responded to the hormones well with him, thankfully, so I was happy and active. I hope for that kind of experience the 2nd time around! I hope all of us can enjoy every moment of it after all the hard work we've put in trying for that sticky bean!
> Jess how is ur belly doing by the way? Did that insane swelling go away?! I couldn't believe that picture! It looked so painful! And how has work been? Hope not too crazy!
> 
> The swelling is way down from where it was, but still swollen. I noticed that any type of walking for extended periods and/or physical activity makes it swell back up. There is 5 days this week, 4 days next week and 4.5 days the week after and then school is over! Of course then it's celebrating one year anniversary that weekend and leg surgery the first week of summer break, but oh well.Click to expand...

It seems so painful! I was babied after my surgery and was still living at home with my mom so I didn't force myself to do as much as you have been doing. Do your co-workers work with you and allow you to sit and relax for a few mins if needed? I hope so! I pray all that swelling goes down asap Jess. I would have been so freaked if that happened to me after my surgery! It makes me squirm for you thinking about it.
And yay! (about work almost being done for the summer!) and your anniversary!  
How do you expect the leg surgery to go? Like do u know how long they expect for healing time and such? I bet you'll feel brand new and have a great pregnancy after all of this!!
Oh and btw, I think ur right about us being just fine if we ended up with twins in our little belly's lol. I dono why I didn't think of it but both my fathers mom and her mom are very petite like me and they both had twins perfectly fine . My dad has a twin sister and its been every generation for 3 generations but so far me or my siblings haven't had twins and I'm the only one who will still be having another baby at some point (everyone else has their baby/babies and are "fixed") so we'll see if I end up with the twins for our generation in my fam . Id actually enjoy it <3


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey! Mary I think that it was parenting.com it wasnt saying anything about heating pads or scorching yourself. I would never do that, but just warmth. Keeping your feet warm. And as far as the green tea, I have seen a lot of women say they they drank it, but I was just going to have regular decaf tea. And also all of these things weren't meant to do after implantation. So I was just going to do them for 1-5 dpo along with pineapple core. It may or may not help but Im still going to give it a shot. At this point ive got nothing to lose!


----------



## Megamegan

I would love twins too! But, at least on my mom's side, hyper ovulation doesn't seem to be a trait (if it is, no one knows about it and there were never twins)... on my Dad's side, I have no clue at all because he was adopted. You guys probably know this already but if anyone doesn't... You can only have any chance of having fraternal twins if you have the hyperovulation gene which runs in the mother's (ours) side of the family... like if your husband has twins in his family, it doesn't increase your chance of having twins with him, but if you have a daughter together, she might have the hyperovulation gene so she could have twins. But the fun part (i think) is identical twins, which are a random event- in that case we all have the same chance of having them- and I think that would be SO cool! I would totally love to have twins. My sister seems to have a hunch that she hyperovulates because she got pregnant while on her period- I know I've told you guys that story before (hey after 6 months together you kinda come full circle with the stories lol) but anyway she knows she did because she was on her period when husband came home from Afghanistan, and 2 weeks later she got a positive pregnancy test- the only explanation for this would be that she released an egg again while she was on her period. (at least from me, who is not a doctor, lol) She also got her period EVERY 20 DAYS before she had kids. How? Is that possible? I told her it's not possible, but she swears by it. I told her she must not be including her period week in that calculation, but she says she is. (Hmm.. to trust sister or not to trust sister...) She probably has no idea what she's talking about, lol.

I just had a huge cry on the phone with DH. He goes, "Just remember, you're super emotional today." and I belted out "I JUST WANNA BE PREGNANT!!!!" Lol. He's like "are you sure you're not?" and I said "NOOOOO!" (imagine in a sobbing voice) I laugh at myself now, I'm so moody when AF shows. Which by the way, I wish she would get a move on. I hate that she messes with my head all day long and doesn't show til evening. Not cool.

OH also, I just took a nice 1.5 hour nap, and Mary I had this crazy dream that I met you, and I was hanging out with you at your college (don't know where that came from) and we kept messaging each other on here even though we were right next to each other... lol... and we went to eat at this place where you cook your own food, but instead of cooking our own, you just went up to these random people and took their food and sat down with strangers. They were like "you are so awesome! You're so bold just doing whatever you want!" and they really admired you for stealing someone's food. Hahahaha. Then it turned into a chasing dream and I ended up fearing my life running from some gunman in my hometown on the street I grew up on, and having trouble dialing 9-1-1 on my cell phone (a recurring issue in my dreams) and thinking "I always dream of this problem. Now that it's real, why I can't I just figure it out?!" but it wasn't real. That was a crazy and long and very involved dream. Also, I hate when people tell me their dreams because it makes no sense- so, I'm sorry. I just had to tell you because you were in it!


----------



## Megamegan

I say go for it Chelsea, it's nothing extreme... you're just staying warm! I'm sure many people do it without even realizing it. Me? I'm eating ice cream for lunch today. But I'm mourning AF making her way here :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Are you 100 percent that af is coming megan? Would be nice if your nap and vivid dream meant something!


----------



## Megamegan

I guess I can't predict the future, so only AF showing will make me 100% sure that AF is here. lol. I do feel like it though. I have every typical symptom EXCEPT for cramps. I'm like, searching for them, trying to figure out if this pinch or that bubble is going to turn into cramps... nothin yet. But, last cycle I had a 15 day LP. I have to keep that in mind. Today is 15 dpo, spotting started on Saturday, and if AF isn't here by tonight, it will be very strange because I never spot several days before my period. Only one day (so even 2 is unusual already). I have gotten a little bit of brown spotting here and there, on and off, but I think I might go take a walk or something to see if I can get things moving along.


----------



## Megamegan

Also naps are not out of the norm for me. This girl likes to sleep when given the chance! :sleep:


----------



## Jennuuh

I feel you Megan! Even before pregnancy, I napped a lot! Whenever I had the chance, I chose a nap!

Mds - I hope you guys are able to catch your peak O time! If not, at least you'll have answers on hubby.

Mary - I am definitely not opposed to twins at all! I would love it so much! I'd be able to have this pregnancy, and be done unless further down the road we decided we really wanted one more. Maybe it would happen naturally, or at least a little more easier this time! I had a dream last night that I had triplets, two boys and a girl. So far I've had dreams about one baby, a boy, and another dream about one baby, not sure on gender, and another dream about triplets. Nothing about twins, but they always say you dream the opposite of what you're having? Like if you dream about a boy, its a girl. Who knows! Guess we'll see soon enough (but really, NOT soon enough!).

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> I feel you Megan! Even before pregnancy, I napped a lot! Whenever I had the chance, I chose a nap!
> 
> Mds - I hope you guys are able to catch your peak O time! If not, at least you'll have answers on hubby.
> 
> Mary - I am definitely not opposed to twins at all! I would love it so much! I'd be able to have this pregnancy, and be done unless further down the road we decided we really wanted one more. Maybe it would happen naturally, or at least a little more easier this time! I had a dream last night that I had triplets, two boys and a girl. So far I've had dreams about one baby, a boy, and another dream about one baby, not sure on gender, and another dream about triplets. Nothing about twins, but they always say you dream the opposite of what you're having? Like if you dream about a boy, its a girl. Who knows! Guess we'll see soon enough (but really, NOT soon enough!).
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!

lol ur dreams are too funny. My bff always used to dream she was having a girl but had a boy and at the same time id always have dreams about having a baby boy and even awake i just KNEW I was having a boy. I have no idea how but I really just knew it. Even for my u/s to find out the gender, they asked if I wanted to know ahead of time and I said "I know its a boy but if you can confirm itd make it so ill have alot less stuff to return if I'm wrong!" lol and lo and behold, she said its a boy! So the dreams can go either way i guess...but even without dreams, i just had a strong feeling inside about the sex...do you get that at all yet? For me, i was back and forth about what i thought itd be until about 10-11wks preggers and that's when i just knew . I'm still so happy for u!


----------



## Jennuuh

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> I feel you Megan! Even before pregnancy, I napped a lot! Whenever I had the chance, I chose a nap!
> 
> Mds - I hope you guys are able to catch your peak O time! If not, at least you'll have answers on hubby.
> 
> Mary - I am definitely not opposed to twins at all! I would love it so much! I'd be able to have this pregnancy, and be done unless further down the road we decided we really wanted one more. Maybe it would happen naturally, or at least a little more easier this time! I had a dream last night that I had triplets, two boys and a girl. So far I've had dreams about one baby, a boy, and another dream about one baby, not sure on gender, and another dream about triplets. Nothing about twins, but they always say you dream the opposite of what you're having? Like if you dream about a boy, its a girl. Who knows! Guess we'll see soon enough (but really, NOT soon enough!).
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> lol ur dreams are too funny. My bff always used to dream she was having a girl but had a boy and at the same time id always have dreams about having a baby boy and even awake i just KNEW I was having a boy. I have no idea how but I really just knew it. Even for my u/s to find out the gender, they asked if I wanted to know ahead of time and I said "I know its a boy but if you can confirm itd make it so ill have alot less stuff to return if I'm wrong!" lol and lo and behold, she said its a boy! So the dreams can go either way i guess...but even without dreams, i just had a strong feeling inside about the sex...do you get that at all yet? For me, i was back and forth about what i thought itd be until about 10-11wks preggers and that's when i just knew . I'm still so happy for u!Click to expand...


If there is one, I'm pretty set that its a boy. If there's two, I'm set that its a boy/girl combo. My husband tells me that must be wishful thinking! I think it stems from when I was younger - I never told anyone that I would only have one baby, I told them from the moment I knew you could have twins that I was going to have twins, one boy and one girl. My Dad never ceases to remind me of that, so I'm going to stick to that :)


----------



## AmySan

Hi ladies!

Been trying to catch up since Friday. Been a pretty horrendous weekend....Went to an urgent care after work for my back, alone, and at the very end the dr said he wouldn't do anything for me because of my pain dr...so irritating. My mom ended up taking me to the hospital and they were nice, gave me a few shots, toradol and dilaudid, and then sent me home with more percocet and somas. 

Been having some weird issues with incontinence, which is like, so weird..never had that before...but apparently it can be a sign of a pinched nerve or something in your back. SO my mom came to my pain dr appt this morning...I was totally ready to 86 our contract and try to find help elsewhere...but I wimped out...he was being too nice. Ordered an MRI of my spine to be sure everything is OK, and sent me home with prescriptions for the Butrans patches I was on and some sort of presciption strength anti inflammatory, and ativan. 

Went over to Mike's on Sunday with Marbles...we watched a movie...it was once again very awkward...and then I ended up crying because he is just so NERVOUS around me...like to the point that for most of the movie, he sat really far away from me...eventually I laid down and was propped up by his shoulder...but tried to hold his hand at one point and he got all uncomfortable and pulled it away. It's been over a MONTH. No sex...hardly a real kiss...I know he feels terrible, but it is like, unbearable. He has his first psych appt tonight....I am praying it helps...I don't know if I can handle it anymore. Or which would be worse. Breaking up with him, or waiting for him to not be so frickin nervous around me. I was very close to gathering all of my things from his house and just calling it off. But I want to see how his appointment goes. :( this is just so hard. 

I'm glad you are back Chelsea! 

Will try to get more caught up and write more. And it would be amazing to have twins! Have always wanted them! At this point though, I'd be happy to just have sex with my boyfriend. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Hey! Mary I think that it was parenting.com it wasnt saying anything about heating pads or scorching yourself. I would never do that, but just warmth. Keeping your feet warm. And as far as the green tea, I have seen a lot of women say they they drank it, but I was just going to have regular decaf tea. And also all of these things weren't meant to do after implantation. So I was just going to do them for 1-5 dpo along with pineapple core. It may or may not help but Im still going to give it a shot. At this point ive got nothing to lose!

I hope u didn't take what I said wrong..I didn't think ud scorch urself or anything lol  but just wanted to warn ya but like u said, ITS WORTH TRYING!  and I know u didn't mean after implantation. I just hope u get ur bfp regardless of what u do! And 1-5dpo def wont do any harm, I just meant that extra heat as in socks and such cant help implantation on its own as far as ive learned but I'm not saying it's harmful either. I wasn't trying to say u were doing anything wrong or judge u so i hope u didn't think that. I like to share the things I learn because it saves others from having to google as much lol Who knows, it could turn out to be just what u need, I'm no expert...just going on knowledge passed on from others. And as for the tea, I myself am a decaf green tea/plain tea drinker and that is very good to help with CM. I get the best EWCM after drinking decaf green tea up until O. Have you ever tried green tea up until O? And ive seen the pineapple core thing work for a few women on here (or it prob at least helped them anyways!) There is scientific evidence that it will feed the corpus lithium and keep it from dissolving and the corpus lithium will help heat ur body up if you conceive . The main person I remember eating a pineapple core and getting her bfp the same cycle was named Chelsea as well  fx! I did it for 3 cycles but I didn't realize at that time that my tube is closed so that could very well be why it didn't help me at all...grrr! I cant wait until I can really join you ladies TTC again. Alls I can do is lend out advice right now (which isn't bad if advice is wanted) lol. 
plz lord let my tube unblock!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone. I know some of you have asked to hear me play. Please go to my journal and see the post I'm about to make if you're interested. Enjoy :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Been trying to catch up since Friday. Been a pretty horrendous weekend....Went to an urgent care after work for my back, alone, and at the very end the dr said he wouldn't do anything for me because of my pain dr...so irritating. My mom ended up taking me to the hospital and they were nice, gave me a few shots, toradol and dilaudid, and then sent me home with more percocet and somas.
> 
> Been having some weird issues with incontinence, which is like, so weird..never had that before...but apparently it can be a sign of a pinched nerve or something in your back. SO my mom came to my pain dr appt this morning...I was totally ready to 86 our contract and try to find help elsewhere...but I wimped out...he was being too nice. Ordered an MRI of my spine to be sure everything is OK, and sent me home with prescriptions for the Butrans patches I was on and some sort of presciption strength anti inflammatory, and ativan.
> 
> Went over to Mike's on Sunday with Marbles...we watched a movie...it was once again very awkward...and then I ended up crying because he is just so NERVOUS around me...like to the point that for most of the movie, he sat really far away from me...eventually I laid down and was propped up by his shoulder...but tried to hold his hand at one point and he got all uncomfortable and pulled it away. It's been over a MONTH. No sex...hardly a real kiss...I know he feels terrible, but it is like, unbearable. He has his first psych appt tonight....I am praying it helps...I don't know if I can handle it anymore. Or which would be worse. Breaking up with him, or waiting for him to not be so frickin nervous around me. I was very close to gathering all of my things from his house and just calling it off. But I want to see how his appointment goes. :( this is just so hard.
> 
> I'm glad you are back Chelsea!
> 
> Will try to get more caught up and write more. And it would be amazing to have twins! Have always wanted them! At this point though, I'd be happy to just have sex with my boyfriend. :(

Amy, I hope mikes appt goes good for him because YOU dont deserve this treatment. I'm sorry but you dont hunny. You've been doing everything you can to get yourself better and to stay strong yourself and after you just went through everything you did, the last thing you need is someone who is going to keep punishing you by making you feel worse :-(. I want you to be happy and I know you want to be happy yourself. When I went through this same type of thing, the best thing for me at that time was to not be with the person that I harmed myself over. I realized it was because I was unhappy with him (even tho he treated me good MOST of the time) and before I spoke to anyone about it, I thought he was the best thing in my life. I know no matter the outcome, u can get thru this but I just really hope this torture from Mike ends. Like you said, its been a month and it sounds like an "excuse" to me to keep you on ur toes. I dont know mike so I may be wrong idk...i just want u to be happy!! :-( I couldn't say those words to you enough lol. And the last thing u need is to get extremely depressed about what has already happened a month ago after you've been working so hard to feel better, u know? 

Also, did ur spine look fine in the MRI? do u know yet? I love you hun and just stay strong and keep your head up! Ur doing an amazinggg job! 
I just love that name marbles btw! & I love hearing u talk about him  Cats are such loving animals! My kitty thinks he's our baby lol


----------



## Megamegan

I feel like I was seeing an almost-invisible something on this test at about 3 minutes, especially on the picture on my phone. Less so on the computer. Can you tweak Kenna? I think it's probably a little bit of a dye run because there's this little diagonal line going across the test. So far I've gotten nothing but super stark white on these Dollar Tree "new choice" tests so I dunno...I have to admit there is something other than white where the test strip is. 

Still no AF btw.
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Jess, I do agree, I dont think a heating pad affects the tww itself but from what I was told, heat can damage eggs wo my doc told me with me trying like I am and only having my one ovary to try avoiding heating pads due to eggs while ttc but she did say IF I needed one that obv she wanted me to be comfortable but she just had this thing about heat being directly on my ovary...? And taking really hot showers was another thing she mentioned when I asked about things to do and things to avoid back at my 6 month mark appt (WHEN THEY SHOULD HAVE DONE MY HSG! BUT SHE THOUGHT I WAS FINE! I really feel like my tube wouldn't have gotten that bad if she did the hsg from the beginning because they think my chemical just added to scar tissue already present, making my tube fully blocked. Ugh) Anyway, that actually makes me think and now I want to ask a diff doc about heat because maybe the doc who gave me this TTC info isn't too smart lol. I do know when I was pregnant with aiden it was a big no no for alot of heat only on my belly area though. Like if I wanted to go in a hot tub that was even set at a lower temp than usual but still a tiny bit hotter than tub water, I was only suppose to put my feet in lol. I was young and didn't really ask about facts and just listened. I think it had to do with blood flow because the one time I did try to take a hot bath, I almost passed out and that had to of been from blood rushing to my head or something...i was perfectly fine after and I didn't get dizzy spells with Aiden so it wasn't a normal thing to happen to me at that time. My body responded to the hormones well with him, thankfully, so I was happy and active. I hope for that kind of experience the 2nd time around! I hope all of us can enjoy every moment of it after all the hard work we've put in trying for that sticky bean!
> Jess how is ur belly doing by the way? Did that insane swelling go away?! I couldn't believe that picture! It looked so painful! And how has work been? Hope not too crazy!
> 
> The swelling is way down from where it was, but still swollen. I noticed that any type of walking for extended periods and/or physical activity makes it swell back up. There is 5 days this week, 4 days next week and 4.5 days the week after and then school is over! Of course then it's celebrating one year anniversary that weekend and leg surgery the first week of summer break, but oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems so painful! I was babied after my surgery and was still living at home with my mom so I didn't force myself to do as much as you have been doing. Do your co-workers work with you and allow you to sit and relax for a few mins if needed? I hope so! I pray all that swelling goes down asap Jess. I would have been so freaked if that happened to me after my surgery! It makes me squirm for you thinking about it.
> And yay! (about work almost being done for the summer!) and your anniversary!
> How do you expect the leg surgery to go? Like do u know how long they expect for healing time and such? I bet you'll feel brand new and have a great pregnancy after all of this!!
> Oh and btw, I think ur right about us being just fine if we ended up with twins in our little belly's lol. I dono why I didn't think of it but both my fathers mom and her mom are very petite like me and they both had twins perfectly fine . My dad has a twin sister and its been every generation for 3 generations but so far me or my siblings haven't had twins and I'm the only one who will still be having another baby at some point (everyone else has their baby/babies and are "fixed") so we'll see if I end up with the twins for our generation in my fam . Id actually enjoy it <3Click to expand...

My coworkers take some of the burden for me, but not all of it. I have to do a lot still, but do sit down as much as I can. I swelled back up today though. 

Leg surgery is really frustrating me right now! The surgery center said that they are not authorized to give the ddvap shot so my surgery had to be done in the hospital, which is fine. However when they called the doctors office, my doctors assistant said that they hadn't even scheduled my surgery yet! I immediately called and she is casting someone's leg and will call back, but it's annoying to have all the paperwork filled out for where they told me to go and then have to turn around and reschedule. I'm going to insist on the same day though. I should hear back from her in about 20 minutes or so.



Megamegan said:


> I would love twins too! But, at least on my mom's side, hyper ovulation doesn't seem to be a trait (if it is, no one knows about it and there were never twins)... on my Dad's side, I have no clue at all because he was adopted. You guys probably know this already but if anyone doesn't... You can only have any chance of having fraternal twins if you have the hyperovulation gene which runs in the mother's (ours) side of the family... like if your husband has twins in his family, it doesn't increase your chance of having twins with him, but if you have a daughter together, she might have the hyperovulation gene so she could have twins. But the fun part (i think) is identical twins, which are a random event- in that case we all have the same chance of having them- and I think that would be SO cool! I would totally love to have twins. My sister seems to have a hunch that she hyperovulates because she got pregnant while on her period- I know I've told you guys that story before (hey after 6 months together you kinda come full circle with the stories lol) but anyway she knows she did because she was on her period when husband came home from Afghanistan, and 2 weeks later she got a positive pregnancy test- the only explanation for this would be that she released an egg again while she was on her period. (at least from me, who is not a doctor, lol) She also got her period EVERY 20 DAYS before she had kids. How? Is that possible? I told her it's not possible, but she swears by it. I told her she must not be including her period week in that calculation, but she says she is. (Hmm.. to trust sister or not to trust sister...) She probably has no idea what she's talking about, lol.
> 
> I just had a huge cry on the phone with DH. He goes, "Just remember, you're super emotional today." and I belted out "I JUST WANNA BE PREGNANT!!!!" Lol. He's like "are you sure you're not?" and I said "NOOOOO!" (imagine in a sobbing voice) I laugh at myself now, I'm so moody when AF shows. Which by the way, I wish she would get a move on. I hate that she messes with my head all day long and doesn't show til evening. Not cool.
> 
> OH also, I just took a nice 1.5 hour nap, and Mary I had this crazy dream that I met you, and I was hanging out with you at your college (don't know where that came from) and we kept messaging each other on here even though we were right next to each other... lol... and we went to eat at this place where you cook your own food, but instead of cooking our own, you just went up to these random people and took their food and sat down with strangers. They were like "you are so awesome! You're so bold just doing whatever you want!" and they really admired you for stealing someone's food. Hahahaha. Then it turned into a chasing dream and I ended up fearing my life running from some gunman in my hometown on the street I grew up on, and having trouble dialing 9-1-1 on my cell phone (a recurring issue in my dreams) and thinking "I always dream of this problem. Now that it's real, why I can't I just figure it out?!" but it wasn't real. That was a crazy and long and very involved dream. Also, I hate when people tell me their dreams because it makes no sense- so, I'm sorry. I just had to tell you because you were in it!

From what i was told, my husbands twins in his family doesn't play a role in my ability to have fraternal twins (although I am at a much higher possibility because I was a fraternal twin) but since they are identical twins it slightly increases our risk due to the sperm causing the split in the cells. I read a study that was done and while identical twins is a "random" occurrence, they found a higher identical twin rate when the father had identical twins run in the family than when no twins ran in the family. Either way, my body is going to do what it's going to do.


----------



## Megamegan

That's cool, Jessica. I think there must be some kind of correlation that science just hasn't picked up on yet. I'm sure someone is out there trying to figure it out, lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfd34df46.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps94fc1e0f.jpg


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Kenna...what do you think?

No AF yet...


----------



## Jrepp

Today sucked ass. I'm laying in the closet :(

I see a line but I don't think it's colored? :shrug:


----------



## Jennuuh

Megan - Can you get your hands on a FRER at all? I only ask because if you think you might see a little something on that test, then a FRER should definitely pick it up. This is just to show you the difference between a walmart cheapie and a FRER. Both tests are the same exact urine, done at the same time. You can hardly see the line on the bottom test. A FRER will probably give you your answers at this point :)


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/10pqdqa.jpg


----------



## Megamegan

You're probably right. 

Jess, you must have one comfy closet. I would never be able to squish myself into mine. If it makes you feel better, then I understand wanting to be in your alone space. I just don't want you to hide in there for too long! Hope your night gets better. 

I'm on the verge of opening a bottle of wine but just waiting for AF to really start.


----------



## Megamegan

Holy crap! I know the Walmart ones aren't good at giving dark lines but I think Dollar Tree ones might be slightly better. I'm not seeing enough of a line yet. If no AF by tomorrow, I might bust out the big guns. I will use my last dollar tree one with tomorrow's FMU if I don't wake up with AF. Yikes. Can't believe it isn't here yet. 

Btw I just majorly shocked myself at the grocery store touching a door in the frozen section. I have heard of pregnant women being slightly more electric ;) Hahaha. Not taking it seriously, don't worry


----------



## Jrepp

I'm good at crawling into teeny tiny spaces. I'm going to give you all so e parenting advice that I hope you remember and use: hold your child accountable for there actions and if they are on meds make sure they take them very day.

None of the students on my class are disciplined and it's obvious they can do whatever they pleas. Further more, they are almost all on meds and they only take them probably 3/7 days a week. Today I almost got kicked down the stairs by a kid who hasn't taken his meds since Friday morning. He will most likely have NO punishment for his behavior. I don't believe in beating kids, but you better be damn sure if my child tried to kick someone down the stairs they would get a swat on the behind and no privileges whatsoever at the very least. This little fuckers mom is taking him to chucky cheese when he gets home.


----------



## Jrepp

Jennuuh said:


> Megan - Can you get your hands on a FRER at all? I only ask because if you think you might see a little something on that test, then a FRER should definitely pick it up. This is just to show you the difference between a walmart cheapie and a FRER. Both tests are the same exact urine, done at the same time. You can hardly see the line on the bottom test. A FRER will probably give you your answers at this point :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i58.tinypic.com/10pqdqa.jpg

Thats how mine were as well. I never got a dark positive on the dollar store test


----------



## Megamegan

Jess, that is just horrible. People are so selfish- they would rather make their child happy so they don't have to deal with the backlash of the kid- and at the same time they are teaching their kid it's ok to be reckless. It's hard work being a parent. I bet a lot of these people never thought half as hard as we have about having children and how they would raise their kids.


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, Jess :( I'm so sorry, what a horrible day!!! Are you ok? It really ticks me off when people do not discipline their children or keep them on the meds they require to be well. Very sad to see what the world is coming to and that irresponsible people are the most fertile ones on the planet...and the kids become lost victims of their parents' stupidity. :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh no mary, no way could I have taken that the wrong way!!! I wanted advice and thoughts; and thats exactly what you gave me :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and I'm not sure Megan, I do see a line but can't tell the color!


----------



## froggyfrog

Im sorry that happened to you jess!!! People are so lazy now. I work in a bank, and it amazes me how people just let their kids run around like wild animals! Just a few weeks ago there was a little girl and boy running around while the parents were opening an account. When the bank lobby closes we lock our doors and for security reasons an employee has to unlock the door to let anyone else out. This little girl was trying to unlock our door to run outside. When our doors are locked we let our guard down a bit, because robbery is always a potential threat while we are open, and so we were all running and yelling at her not to open the door and the parents were just sitting there! Then I had to lock them outof our bathroom because they were in there playing in the sink! They def needed a spanking! 

Megan I don't really think I see anything, maybe a frer will show something? 

Amy I'm with mary, you have already proven your sorry to him, it almost seems like maybe he is stringing you along and that's not fair. I would tell him to shit or get off the pot, because you can't live your life in limbo waiting for him to decide. Its not healthy to walk around with constant conflict in your head! Stay strong!


----------



## froggyfrog

I was going to add that my bank is also right next to a hwy, if she had successfully opened that door anybody could have run her over!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I do see a bit of a line but honestly it looks like the stupid evaps I get on dollar store tests sometimes BUT what can look like an evap can very well be the start to ur bfp so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that!!  and I personally, looking at the pattern of ur chart, i think u may have Oed on CD15. I see why FF would say CD16 because of the bigger jump on CD17 but It really does look like it could of been CD15 and if that's the case, u spotted early and maybe its still too early for a positive on a dollar test . FX today was an implantation dip!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

What a crazy story, Chelsea!!!! I would want to beat up someone for that. Just so horrible :( people don't realize how neglect could turn dangerous in a split second.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree with u ladies on raising ur kids with discipline! For me, I've never had to spank aiden besides ONE time he got a swat on his bottom for running into the busy road out of no where! Omg it scared me shitless and I had his hand one sec and the next he took off! I was more scared than anything and wanted to scare him out of going back into the rd! Lol but overall, as long as u have a set routine and choirs (depending on the age of course) and just simply teaching them right from wrong goes a long way. At times, yes it certainly can be hard disciplining a child when its your own child BUT neverrrr would aiden act that way in public or at school! He was raised with LOTS of manors and respect  I'm proud of him. I noticed a GIANT change in the way he acted when I was able to get him on a solid routine. To me, routine and sticking to that routine seems to go a very long way when rasing a child. At first it was hard because of his dad and grandmother not following my routine but a yr before he started school I got him on a great routine & his teachers say hes doing great  He acts up like any kid but hes veryy respectful at all times. I'm very strict on that! 
Jess, Aiden actually had a boy hitting him on the play ground AFTER school and the kids parents weren't around anywhere and I shouldn't be the one scolding their kid, they should be!! And like u said, I hear the mom say "lets go, we're going to go get ice cream" right after I find her and tell her what had just happened. Uh it made me mad.
Chelsea, that's ridiculous! Where the heck were the parents?! Id never ever leave Aiden in a fricken bank unsupervised! And the fact that if the girl got out of the bank, it would have been a very dangerous area and I know being a mother myself, I ALWAYS take into consideration my surroundings JUST to keep Aiden safe. Thank god nothing happened to that child! Its really the parents fault on how the kids act :-\. 
There's alot of parents out there slacking and by giving a kid everything they want, its just going to make things worse for their future...they'll always be expecting things rather than be happy when good things come, u know? I'm not saying it's not okay to ever spoil your child, go ahead spoil away but make it an occasional thing or else they start to have trouble dealing with "the real world". I went through this with aiden when he was 4 because of his dad & gram and thankfully (for me & for Aidens teachers (lol)), I set new boundary's and I SWEAR the less time aiden spent with them and the more time he spent with me, the better he got! I was wishing I didn't allow him to go visit as much from the beginning but I really wanted him to have his dad :-( but that's never going to happen and I actually would like it to stay that way now since its not affecting him that hes gone this time. His dad would be here every other yr all his life but Aidens gram (who his father lived with) would ask to take him for a couple days here and there and he was suppose to spend time with his dad in that time but of course that didn't happen much, I later found that out. Alright I got completely off track and could go on forever and dont even know where I'm going with this now! Lol 
What i was saying was, yes I strongly agree with u ladies, children should not be acting like.that without consequences! Lol there's my book (I can actually see the screen today! My headaches not half as bad! Yay!)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I feel like ur someone who may just not have much of a temp shift or possibly no shift at all (no shift can happen w O! I researched it for u!) but I was thinking, it looks like u may have oed CD22-23 because MAYBE it just turned to more flat/stable temps instead of rising...never know...ive saw a few charts like that and u can def see a dif pattern that makes u look like u could possibly be 10dpo BUT obv I dont know this for sure, I'm just taking a wild guess after researching bfp charts like urs (lol I kno I have no life!) and I wanted to share my "theory" with u lol. So IF AF or a bfp shows in the next 2-4 days, that could be right..? And another reason I thought of this theory is because your doc confirmed O for you though u/s the cycle before last and that cycle didn't really show a shift but the O date and everything seemed to have matched up right with AF (from what I remember) but if u get AF, I bet the vitex will help u see a clearer pattern like you saw with the clomid. It may not work quite as fast but it certainly can and I dont think it'll take too long  FX it works super duper fast!!! Lol


----------



## Megamegan

So yeah I don't think that was an actual line earlier because there was a weird sideways line on the test too. Anyway, so if I O'd on CD15, I only BD'd on CD13 (3 times though lol) so... could definitely have caught the egg but I probably should have kept going a couple more days... but yeah I can see that's a bigger shift so it's a possibility. I DID get a random blob of EWCM that day which was weird. So that would mean Saturday would have been 11dpo, and that's when the spotting started. That would put today at 13dpo, and that would put tomorrow as my most likely due date for AF. So with this scenario, it would be VERY unusual that I spotted for 3 days before my period- actually that kinda worries me- and if it was IB, I should be getting a positive test like really soon. All I know is, if my temp is still low tomorrow and no AF, I'm going to be really confused!! I truly feel like she is coming at any moment but I have been checking all day and nothing besides a couple brown spots when I wipe. I have gotten like suuuuper light crampy feelings and I think that usually happens the day before AF, so I expect her tomorrow. 

FF says I'm 12 dpo today but I'm not really believing that.

Never again will I not temp the first half of a cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Megamegan

Changed FF to "advanced" again and it says CD16, so whatever, I'll leave it there for now until I get my answer.


----------



## Megamegan

Just showed my chart to DH and explained it all to him. He's so cute. I felt like since he's waiting for an answer too, maybe he would like to know why I'm not sure when to expect my period. He said it's not TMI and it's interesting. Yeah!! That makes me happy hahaha.


----------



## froggyfrog

Im still holding on to hope for you megan!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omfg! My brother (who is sick) is having ANOTHER baby! His gf just text me saying "yep. Def positive. Took a test" and she isn't even supposed to have anymore because of the damage from the last birth 5 1/2 MONTHS AGO! Even before mt brother was sick, they already were living in pretty much a camper with 4 kids (2 other kids that dont live with them full time as well) and now she is pregnant again! She hasn't had AF in 4 1/2 months so she's probably about 3 -4 months along already and my brother cant even talk. Like omgoshh! I just can't believe all this. This is the last thing they/my family needs! We are all already going through so much struggle trying to take care of my brother and the kids they already have! Now another one! He was supposed to get his balls snipped the week he got sick too (even tho that probably would have been too late). Idk if she's going to choose adoption or what but they can't afford another baby let alone take care of one. I am in tears right now. Now EVERY person im close to that I was pregnant with is now pregnant together again, except for me. But in this case that doesn't even get to me! Its the fact that my moms losing her house and already pays for all of their stuff and is losing her house because of it, she cant afford another baby to help feed!! My emotions are running wild. I just had to vent real quick. I cant believe this is happening!!!!! My brother may never be able to speak/be the same again and we get this news on top of it! They literally have NOTHING and were all living in a big camper before he got sick and that's where they call "home" when he doesn't need running water close by! Ugh its so sad! She said they literally have had sex ONE time since they had my 5 month old nephew and of course she gets knocked up that ONE time! And the same with their last baby. You would think if they didn't want more, they'd use protection!!! She said to me yest "I will kill myself if I am pregnant again". She didn't mean it literally but she didn't want to be pregnant so badly that she avoided taking a test this whole time because of denial. Ugh. Its just one thing after another for this family lately! :-(. I just hope she makes the right decision and gives that baby a better home then she can give right now. And on top of worrying about the baby, I'm worried about her bcuz I was there when she gave birth last time and they F*ED up her uterus badd and they said itd be dangerous for her to give birth again and she doesn't want a c-section buy I dont think she will have a choice. Besides all the reasons why this is a horrible thing to happen right now, it feels like my heart is being torn out. Its like WHOS NEXT?! who else out of the few women I talk to are going to accidentally get knocked up while I'm struggling like this. Its like a huge slap in the face. Grrr. I'm a wreck. This post is all over the place because my head/heart's going all over the place..:-(. Alls I can say is WORST TIMING POSSIBLE ALL AROUND!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg....that's just...wow. I cannot believe that. Absolutely insane, Mary!!!! I am just at a loss for words. I am very sorry your family is having to go through this on top of everything else. I hope and pray that she turns her life around and looks at how to provide better for your brother and their children. She needs to step up to the plate and do better for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Just showed my chart to DH and explained it all to him. He's so cute. I felt like since he's waiting for an answer too, maybe he would like to know why I'm not sure when to expect my period. He said it's not TMI and it's interesting. Yeah!! That makes me happy hahaha.

That is so cute!!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you for your interpretation, Mary!!! I think maybe I could have progesterone issues without meds, which is why my temp won't stay up if I have in fact O'ed. Just ready for the uncertainty to stop! lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo wishing another spike right after u bd'ed!  FX!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> So yeah I don't think that was an actual line earlier because there was a weird sideways line on the test too. Anyway, so if I O'd on CD15, I only BD'd on CD13 (3 times though lol) so... could definitely have caught the egg but I probably should have kept going a couple more days... but yeah I can see that's a bigger shift so it's a possibility. I DID get a random blob of EWCM that day which was weird. So that would mean Saturday would have been 11dpo, and that's when the spotting started. That would put today at 13dpo, and that would put tomorrow as my most likely due date for AF. So with this scenario, it would be VERY unusual that I spotted for 3 days before my period- actually that kinda worries me- and if it was IB, I should be getting a positive test like really soon. All I know is, if my temp is still low tomorrow and no AF, I'm going to be really confused!! I truly feel like she is coming at any moment but I have been checking all day and nothing besides a couple brown spots when I wipe. I have gotten like suuuuper light crampy feelings and I think that usually happens the day before AF, so I expect her tomorrow.
> 
> FF says I'm 12 dpo today but I'm not really believing that.
> 
> Never again will I not temp the first half of a cycle. :dohh:

Megan, I actually remember u getting that glob of EWCM! It was the day I said it looked like u could potentially be O'ing so CD15 could def be right on and if u bded 3 times on CD13 u def still have a chance! If there was an eggy to be caught this cycle, I do believe there would have been at least some spermies up there waiting and it only takes 1  FX sooo tight for u!!


----------



## Megamegan

Mary that is insane, I'm sorry to hear the news. It just does not even remotely make sense. I hope they figure things out.


My cramps are killer and AF started this morning as predicted. I am not excited. I think I O'd on CD15 this time. Well time to start looking forward, for real now. I have my ultrasound on Thursday, then I'm going to reschedule my HSG for next Thursday because my schedule is more open and now that my cycle didn't start til today, it means Thursday will still be within the 7-10 day window. Then after the HSG hopefully I'm not too sore and we can get to work BDing, and I'm hoping to schedule DH's SA for the next day, Friday. Maybe by the time I O this cycle, we'll get his SA results and hopefully it will be good news and we'll feel good about this cycle.


----------



## Jrepp

https://youtu.be/tzvWOfuW30U

New post up


----------



## Megamegan

Just watched your video Jess! I liked it :) It's nice to see someone else talking about all this stuff because we hardly ever say it out loud in real life haha.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry about the witch Megan. But glad you are going to get some answers this cycle!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Mary that is insane, I'm sorry to hear the news. It just does not even remotely make sense. I hope they figure things out.
> 
> 
> My cramps are killer and AF started this morning as predicted. I am not excited. I think I O'd on CD15 this time. Well time to start looking forward, for real now. I have my ultrasound on Thursday, then I'm going to reschedule my HSG for next Thursday because my schedule is more open and now that my cycle didn't start til today, it means Thursday will still be within the 7-10 day window. Then after the HSG hopefully I'm not too sore and we can get to work BDing, and I'm hoping to schedule DH's SA for the next day, Friday. Maybe by the time I O this cycle, we'll get his SA results and hopefully it will be good news and we'll feel good about this cycle.

Im sorry AF got u but I do have the ABSOLUTE BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD FOR YOU THIS CYCLE! I seriously have butterflies thinking about it! Lol I have a feeling an hsg is just what u need! Especially since u came off BCP, my surgeon told me alot of times women will get pregnant after an hsg because birth control and other factors that can stop O can "clog ur tubes" or so to speak because the tubes arent doing their duty when there's no eggy passing through so they aren't used as much while on the bcp and not oing, u get what I mean? And if it doesn't happen this cycle, dont get discouraged but I can feel it in my bones that you will benefit from that extra 25% chance for the cycle OF the hsg is preformed and the 2 cycles following ur hsg  Eeeek! I have everything crossed that dh gets GREAT SA results and that'll def be a good reason to celebrate and get hopeful!  just remember how hard uve already come and dont give up if it doesn't happen the first cycle! There's actually great stats and stuff on the cycles of & after an hsg on google. I googled like crazy before mine lol and I truly believe that if the dye would have pushed ALL the way through, I do think id be pregnant by now. Of course there's no way of knowing but those are my feelings. I'm sorry I'm not trying to get u overly pumped up but bcuz I know ur info and stuff, I just have a great feeling :-D I myself am so pumped up that I'm shaking! Lol Ok, calm down Mary, its only cycle day 1 for her, at least wait until her hsg is done to start shaking about it! LoL. I'm in a silly/happy mood this a.m despite everything that's going on. Maybe its because its the first day without a headache in about 9-10 days!!! Yay headaches gone!  Megan, I wish u all the best this cycle! I cant wait for test time to come! Also, I read some women get a little bit of delayed O or early O after their hsg (def not all but I've seen many posts about it, especially delayed O tho). I wanted u to be aware of that so u and dh can bd a couple days past ur expected O day to cover all basis. FX FX FX FX!!!

I'm excited for this month all around. Kenna will be starting vitex if no bfp, I'm on my 2nd cycle of the enzymes (getting close!!) and idk its just beautiful out and I have great feelings through my body! I feel like a lot of good things are going to happen! (pregnancy related and NON pregnancy related, I feel good things coming) lol I sound dumb. Alright I'm sorry for the book as always, better get aiden to school. I'm always almost late because I type a book before I bring him to school everyday LOL. 
Have a great day ladies! <3


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Mary that is insane, I'm sorry to hear the news. It just does not even remotely make sense. I hope they figure things out.
> 
> 
> My cramps are killer and AF started this morning as predicted. I am not excited. I think I O'd on CD15 this time. Well time to start looking forward, for real now. I have my ultrasound on Thursday, then I'm going to reschedule my HSG for next Thursday because my schedule is more open and now that my cycle didn't start til today, it means Thursday will still be within the 7-10 day window. Then after the HSG hopefully I'm not too sore and we can get to work BDing, and I'm hoping to schedule DH's SA for the next day, Friday. Maybe by the time I O this cycle, we'll get his SA results and hopefully it will be good news and we'll feel good about this cycle.

Again, so sorry the :witch: really showed up........ Hopefully your tests will show good results.

AFM, DH is so anxious about his SA tomorrow, i'll also get my result of the tests they made last thursday hopefully they'll give us some answers. CD21 they also scheduled me for progesterone test. And if we didn't succeed this cycle i'll have my HSG as well next cycle.


----------



## Megamegan

Mary- I WISH I had as much enthusiasm as you, girl! Lol. You're so sweet, this board wouldn't be the same without you. But I totally agree, I feel the same way about my tubes probably not being super clear since they haven't been used since I was 18 years old, lol. My gut tells me they will do the test and tell me everything looks fine, but that it will clear the tubes of any anti-fertile fluid that might not be visible on the x-ray. Maybe I have that feeling because I have had SO many tests for different things in my life and I've always gotten "yep, you're healthy", except for my leg injury but that's an injury and not a health thing. I'm absolutely hopeful and honestly I feel better about getting pregnant in the next 3 months or so because that will result in a warmer-weather baby. Less risk of driving to the hospital in the snow, and more sunshine to keep my mood up after birth (I worry about postpartum depression...). So yeah. Good feelings.

Msd- I hope you get all clear results from your tests! My hope is that all of us have perfect numbers and we get HSG's and get pregnant the next cycle. Lol. Well my hope is just that we would get pregnant SOME how, but I think doing these tests will make us feel better about it :) I think it's normal for men to be anxious about a SA, I know mine will be, he already told me he won't do it this week because he'll be too stressed from work (Memorial day weekend, busy time for car sales- he is a finance manager). So yeah, at this point I just hope my DH gets through the test lol... one step at a time!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mdscpa, it kinda looks like u may O a little earlier and really do have a healthier LP. I feel like u may get CH's tomorrow because so far looking at ur temps this cycle compared to the few pre o temps u had last cycle, it looks like u started temping a couple days after O happened last cycle. That may be ur answer right there is that u just need to BD earlier. I tend to O early so I read a study and it said as long as its 7 days after the start of AF, the egg would be mature and I truly think CD 8 or 9 was ur O date last cycle and that would make ur LP 13-14 days long. We'll see if FF agrees tomorrow but going by both ur signs and ur pattern so far, its looking like ur 2dpo. Did u already guess this? I'm sorry if u did and I just explained all that lol. But this is good news, this means u have a very healthy LP!  i hope everything goes AMAZING with dhs SA!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I believe ur HSG results will be JUST FINE as well!  when I say "clogged" I dont mean blocked but as u said, I mean "unwanted fluids and such" that can make it hard for sperm to do their job! Lol I'm very excited!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Mdscpa, it kinda looks like u may O a little earlier and really do have a healthier LP. I feel like u may get CH's tomorrow because so far looking at ur temps this cycle compared to the few pre o temps u had last cycle, it looks like u started temping a couple days after O happened last cycle. That may be ur answer right there is that u just need to BD earlier. I tend to O early so I read a study and it said as long as its 7 days after the start of AF, the egg would be mature and I truly think CD 8 or 9 was ur O date last cycle and that would make ur LP 13-14 days long. We'll see if FF agrees tomorrow but going by both ur signs and ur pattern so far, its looking like ur 2dpo. Did u already guess this? I'm sorry if u did and I just explained all that lol. But this is good news, this means u have a very healthy LP!  i hope everything goes AMAZING with dhs SA!

Actually i was thinking the same after seeing two temps going up that maybe i already O'ed, seeing the partial ferning then watery CM the next day then the other symptoms. But i don't know yet coz usually i'll have days of watery/EWCM during my fertile window not just a day of watery CM and most of the time it's a lot. So, still hoping i haven't o'ed yet, lol. And, if i really O early every cycle maybe me and DH need to talk about starting our BD early as well, the thing is we don't like it when i still have spotting kinda messy if you know what i mean. I also stopped taking the medicines because even though it gave me cramps on my left like im producing eggs there again i don't like how it made my spotting/period/spotting very long. Hopefully, next cycle i'm back to have 4-5 days period so we can bd the day after :af: just to catch the early O.


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry Megan! I hope you get some answers quickly though.


----------



## froggyfrog

I bet yalls sa will be great, and if there is a problem they have different treatments to improve sperm counts. My dh has been through the ringer with trying to get his count up. SAs are no big deal to him now because he has had them so much. I think that first initial one is nerve wracking for them, but it will all be fine!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry megan about af!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mdscpa, it kinda looks like u may O a little earlier and really do have a healthier LP. I feel like u may get CH's tomorrow because so far looking at ur temps this cycle compared to the few pre o temps u had last cycle, it looks like u started temping a couple days after O happened last cycle. That may be ur answer right there is that u just need to BD earlier. I tend to O early so I read a study and it said as long as its 7 days after the start of AF, the egg would be mature and I truly think CD 8 or 9 was ur O date last cycle and that would make ur LP 13-14 days long. We'll see if FF agrees tomorrow but going by both ur signs and ur pattern so far, its looking like ur 2dpo. Did u already guess this? I'm sorry if u did and I just explained all that lol. But this is good news, this means u have a very healthy LP!  i hope everything goes AMAZING with dhs SA!
> 
> Actually i was thinking the same after seeing two temps going up that maybe i already O'ed, seeing the partial ferning then watery CM the next day then the other symptoms. But i don't know yet coz usually i'll have days of watery/EWCM during my fertile window not just a day of watery CM and most of the time it's a lot. So, still hoping i haven't o'ed yet, lol. And, if i really O early every cycle maybe me and DH need to talk about starting our BD early as well, the thing is we don't like it when i still have spotting kinda messy if you know what i mean. I also stopped taking the medicines because even though it gave me cramps on my left like im producing eggs there again i don't like how it made my spotting/period/spotting very long. Hopefully, next cycle i'm back to have 4-5 days period so we can bd the day after :af: just to catch the early O.Click to expand...

I will always hope for the best! But really a longer LP is something to be very excited about!  I do know it sucks oing early :-\. But its def manageable after u figure out what works best FOR YOU. Before I actually knew what my real fertile period was, I used to Think I oed about 3-5 days later than I really tend to because of other signs such as still having watery cm and a high soft cervix but I found out after my first cycle temping that half the time, dh and I were completely missing our fertile period! All the other signs can be VERY misleading at times. I often get watery cm after O (estrogen is produced in small amounts after O) and I also noticed I sometimes would confuse left over semen/sperm as being EWCM or watery cm (they are almost identical at times!). I know we hope u haven't oed yet but itd be alot better then having an LP defect! When an eggy does get fertilized, then you'll know it'll have enough time for implantation to happen . I wish u tonssss of luck! The highlighted "fertile days" that FF marks for u, for ur first couple cycles charting, its just an estimate and after FF has recorded a few cycles with O showing on ur chart, it'll start highlighting new days to show you REAL expected fertile days. It originally starts off with the old fashion "cycle day 14 O with a 14 day LP" until the software gets to know YOU. Does that make sense? It used to confuse me my first cycle using FF lol Are u getting an hsg this cycle too? (I know Megan is but for some reason I was thinking u r too..?) I know ur dhs both have an SA coming up! I bet everything will go great! FX!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, longer LP is much better at least i know the egg has enough time to implant. won't be having HSG yet this cycle but still, it depends on the results and the recommendation of the doc although she already mentioned us to have HSG to know if there's anything to be concerned about. But she insisted that DH has to have his SA first before concentrating on me. I'm starting to have EWCM this afternoon and it's already stretchy for up to 2 inches. We're definitely gonna miss O, but i'm ok with that, coz this is a TESTS cycle for me and DH, lol.


----------



## Jennuuh

Mdscpa - Good luck with your testing this cycle! At least you'll have answers! 

Megan - Sorry about AF, but good luck with your HSG!

Mary - I'm so sorry your family has to go through this yet again, especially your mom. I couldn't imagine the emotion toll she feels. I'll keep you all in my thoughts!

Sorry if I missed anyone =/


----------



## Wishing1010

My sis in law just sent me pics of her baby bump :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, longer LP is much better at least i know the egg has enough time to implant. won't be having HSG yet this cycle but still, it depends on the results and the recommendation of the doc although she already mentioned us to have HSG to know if there's anything to be concerned about. But she insisted that DH has to have his SA first before concentrating on me. I'm starting to have EWCM this afternoon and it's already stretchy for up to 2 inches. We're definitely gonna miss O, but i'm ok with that, coz this is a TESTS cycle for me and DH, lol.

today could still be ur O date, u guys cant bd before his SA? My doc told me TO BD with dh 3 days before because itd show a more accurate count...? What were the instructions ur doc gave u guys to prepare his swimmers for the SA? like how many days before did u have to stop bding?


----------



## Wishing1010

We are def going to see some more bfp's this cycle!!! I can feel it!!!


----------



## Megamegan

I just remembered out of the blue, that if I get pregnant, I'm allowed to chapter 8 out of the Army... meaning they will let me get out on a voluntary discharge if I choose to. I have up until 30 days before my EDD to decide, but the paperwork has to be in by the time of birth so most people decide much sooner. 

I talked to DH about this and he said we will consider all the options but we have to be smart. I feel sick over this because I honestly do not like my job and I've never been happy in it, and it's getting worse, and I want to be home with my baby when I have one. I can teach flute lessons full time, but the problem is the time of day- I would probably be home while all the students are in school during the day, and then I would be able to teach after 4:00 each day but then our baby would still need someone to watch him/her. Even if I taught at my own house, the baby would need a babysitter and then teaching a lesson would be basically pointless financially. Or I could do like marathon teaching days on DH's days off, but then I&#8217;d never see him!! 

I was thinking I had 2.5 years to decide this, but with the idea of the Chapter 8, now I'm realizing I might be able to get out earlier and figure this out right now. It might sound crazy to those on the outside, how could I want to leave such a steady income and full health coverage and retirement potential when I'm 43 years old- well the problem is, my job isn't 9-5 every day. It's like the most random hours and most of the time it is very stressful and laborious. It's not at all what I thought I was getting into. Anyway, does anyone have any ideas how teaching lessons could work? Lol. I am just praying someone will have some awesome solution pop into their head.


----------



## Jrepp

So...... You guys must think I am a huge whiner and all, but I'm really sad. I think all of you know that baby #2 would have been due on about 3 weeks and that my sister announced the same day that I did hat she was pregnant as well. Obviously I lost my baby, but her pregnancy has continued without incident. So, she went to the doctor yesterday and they did an exam on her with an ultrasound because my nephew was positioned incorrectly when he was born 3 years ago. Well......apparently she is already at 2cm and totally thinned out so the doctors say my newest nephew should be here some time this week or next. 

I am so upset and angry and ashamed. I didn't think it would be this hard but I am really struggling! I am angry that she stole my day in the limelight and that her pregnancy continued when mine failed so miserably. I'm ashamed because I'm angry about something I have no control over and upset that it isn't different. I want my baby back, but it doesn't seem like anyone really understands. I know I'll be ok and I'll have my own baby, or babies, soon but it doesn't help me in the here and now. 


On another note, I got a call from the orthopedic doctors office saying they have no idea what the nurse was talking about at the surgery center was. They moved my surgery from about 30 minutes or so from our apartment to the main hospital about 15 minutes away because of the ddvap and said my surgery should be the first of the afternoon because the doctors office is connected to the main hospital so he will already be there. As of now we are good to go on June 11, sometime after 10am.


----------



## Megamegan

Jess, that is really tough. I think you're right, though. Most people do not understand. When you explain it, I get a glimpse of what it must feel like, but I don't truly feel what you feel. First of all, I don't think you should be ashamed for being angry about it. It's not fair. It's really shitty actually. It's a coincidence that she's due at the same time, and you know it's not under your control, but that doesn't make it feel any better. You have every right to feel what you're feeling right now. I had a similar talk with DH today, because he was telling me to try not to be upset that AF arrived. I told him- I'm not going to stifle my feelings. Right now, today, I'm sad. I will get over it, and one day we'll be pregnant, and I'll see that it will all work out. But right now... I'm just sad. We have to let ourselves process these things as they come, in the moment, like you said- here and now. We all have lots of babies all around us- for me, it's at my workplace. A friend brought in her newborn and at first I was happy to see him, and as soon as I walked away, tears started flooding- I can't even control it. But then I thought of the tests coming up and I let myself feel sad and then feel whatever else I felt- which was hope. And that's how I felt better eventually. You have a lot, a LOT of hope. It might not help in this moment, or when your sister's baby is born, but it will eventually lift you up again. Just take it one step at a time and rest assured that it absolutely is going to be better one day.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I completely understand how u feel...even tho we know we will get our babies, its extremely hard watching all the people closest to us get pregnant/have babies all around us, especially around the time of what would have been our EDD's :-(. I'm sorry hun. I always feel bad for having the feelings of anger that I have as well but I CANT HELP IT! It truly does feel like someone else is stealing it from you when ur in a situation like this. If my brothers gf took a test 2 1/2 months ago when all my friends tested, she would have had pregnancy news right before my HSG as well. That's 4 women in close to that got knocked up at once. I am so angry about 2 of them that I won't even talk to my friend and I want to but again, I CANT! I feel awful for it. But like u said, nobody understands how this feels! I broke down today and said to my mom that I have nobody to talk about this with in person because NOBODY I know has problems in the fertility department except for me :-\. It really f*Ing sucks!! And I told my mom that if it weren't for you girls, I dont know how id make it through because you are the only ones who DO know how it is. Now after hearing ANOTHER pregnancy announcement, I'm back into "how can I get pregnant RIGHT NOW!?" and I was doing really good coping with everything. My other SIL is having her baby in July when I was supposed to be due. Its hard watching her go through her pregnancy knowing that's right where id be in my pregnancy if it stuck :-(. I hope you feel better. That's alls I can say at a time like this...And u DO NOT sound like a whiner! You have every reason to feel that way and I think most of us secretly feel that way. Honestly, its hard for me to be happy about ANYONE'S pregnancy except for the ladies on here. You are the only ones I can truly be happy for and that's because I know you all are trying so hard and want it so bad that its encouraging when someone on here gets a BFP, especially after quite a few months. It keeps the faith alive. Feel better Jessica! Your not alone <3


----------



## shaz03

This is cycle #5*
Through DPO 1-6 no noticeable symptoms, couldnt sleep until 2AM everynight
DPO 5/6*
heavier boobs, watery eyes
DPO 7
through the day had a few twinges in right ovary but nothing to fuss about, by night time when I was laying down I have a few sharp stronger twinges in the same spot for a few seconds, couldn't get to sleep again till 1/2am*
watery eyes again
Had diarrhea once today, then by night I was constipated
gassy
Nipples on hurt if pushed quite hard no soreness on its own*
DPO 8*
Woke up feeling "Different" tummy felt like air inside (bloated)*
Had small pains through the day a bit on both side and a tiny bit in the middle.*
Wiped through the middle of the day and discovered a little pale yellow thick stretchy CM*
CM had gone back to normal afterwards.*
Had a nap at 5PM - 7.30PM I never nap ever! Then woke up dizzy and weak and felt like a flu or bug was coming on.
watery eyes again*
Constipated today, was able to pass some at one point though
Gassy
On and off hunger
Slighty burping not much to take as a symptom*
Nipples on hurt if pushed quite hard no soreness on its own*
I wouldnt say I had cramps like AF at all, didnt hurt... just felt gassy as if I had to let it out of go to the toilet*

DPO9*
sore neck and shoulders (muscles)*
Slighty dry throat*
DRY cm*
extremely tired

DPO10*
quite cold today, is this bad??*
DRY cm*
Burping and get a burning in my throat like acid
BFN


does this ound like AF is coming?


----------



## Wishing1010

Sounds pretty good, shaz! Maybe your BFP is just a shy one!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> I just remembered out of the blue, that if I get pregnant, I'm allowed to chapter 8 out of the Army... meaning they will let me get out on a voluntary discharge if I choose to. I have up until 30 days before my EDD to decide, but the paperwork has to be in by the time of birth so most people decide much sooner.
> 
> I talked to DH about this and he said we will consider all the options but we have to be smart. I feel sick over this because I honestly do not like my job and I've never been happy in it, and it's getting worse, and I want to be home with my baby when I have one. I can teach flute lessons full time, but the problem is the time of day- I would probably be home while all the students are in school during the day, and then I would be able to teach after 4:00 each day but then our baby would still need someone to watch him/her. Even if I taught at my own house, the baby would need a babysitter and then teaching a lesson would be basically pointless financially. Or I could do like marathon teaching days on DH's days off, but then Id never see him!!
> 
> I was thinking I had 2.5 years to decide this, but with the idea of the Chapter 8, now I'm realizing I might be able to get out earlier and figure this out right now. It might sound crazy to those on the outside, how could I want to leave such a steady income and full health coverage and retirement potential when I'm 43 years old- well the problem is, my job isn't 9-5 every day. It's like the most random hours and most of the time it is very stressful and laborious. It's not at all what I thought I was getting into. Anyway, does anyone have any ideas how teaching lessons could work? Lol. I am just praying someone will have some awesome solution pop into their head.

If you ask my DH, he would tell you to "tough it out" (ex Marine). If you ask me, I'd leave for a child without thinking twice about it!!!! I'd do anything to have a baby, and to be home with it. :) I would say if you wanted to do teaching, you could come up with a solution. It's early and my brain hasn't start reeling just yet but I will think about it for you!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I'm so sorry. My sister announced her pregnancy the day after I had my loss. She wasn't even trying and was able to have the cute little baby I shared with you all last week. It's hard somedays, especially knowing that I should have my LO now. And even DH doesn't understand the pain I am in when it comes to this stuff. It hurts more than anything else I have ever felt. :( but, I keep going bc I know my forever baby is awaiting us, and I just can't give up until I have him/her. I know your forever baby is awaiting you as well and you will be happily pregnant before the end of the year, and be giving birth by next summer!!!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I see ur temp kinda stayed up there, FX it keeps going!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, longer LP is much better at least i know the egg has enough time to implant. won't be having HSG yet this cycle but still, it depends on the results and the recommendation of the doc although she already mentioned us to have HSG to know if there's anything to be concerned about. But she insisted that DH has to have his SA first before concentrating on me. I'm starting to have EWCM this afternoon and it's already stretchy for up to 2 inches. We're definitely gonna miss O, but i'm ok with that, coz this is a TESTS cycle for me and DH, lol.
> 
> today could still be ur O date, u guys cant bd before his SA? My doc told me TO BD with dh 3 days before because itd show a more accurate count...? What were the instructions ur doc gave u guys to prepare his swimmers for the SA? like how many days before did u have to stop bding?Click to expand...

Temp drop again i hope it still drops so i may still have a chance. DH had his SA this morning the doc said result will be available tonight but we'll just probably get it on friday so we can discuss with our doc together with my tests done last week although i already got them and my hormones were within the normal range, but i still need my our docs opinion. The doc said to have at least 3-4days no bd so its gonna be more accurate. We didnt bd a couple of days ago because im on my period so DH has to do his thing 4days ago, lol.... Of course, DH was like shaking when handing over his sample, lol...... I didn't know it's gonna be that cheap they only charge us for like $20.00.


----------



## Megamegan

mds- good luck, hope it goes well on Friday :)

Kenna- yay I think with the positive OPK and higher temps now, you must be 2 dpo! Woohoo!!

AFM- I drank a nice glass of wine last night which evened out my brain a little. I'm just so overly emotional and wishing for a different situation. I told DH even if I got a different job NOT flute-related, it would be better on me emotionally because I wouldn't go to work expecting to be musically fulfilled. You can't separate music and emotion just because it's a job- If music is part of the job, you expect to feel fulfilled. It's the nature of music. Well my job is music without real expression or challenge- it's "notes on a page", not music. It's just blah. Which kills one's spirit. Well, I need to get on with my day, more BS to do at work. I'll be praying over this one, definitely.


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for u mdscpa! It looks like u usually get fallback rises as well (which is a dip 2-4dpo or maybe until 5dpo..). I am crossing my fingers VERYYYY TIGHTLY that it doesn't go back up tomorrow. I wish we could just O when we are ready to!! Lol everything would be much easier!  Given ur cycle length, I'm pretty positive u USUALLY do O early, hopefully that's not the case this cycle but if it temp goes back up tomorrow, you'll get CH's for 3-4dpo BUT just keep remembering, this would be good news. It'd make for a MUCH better LP!  So even if u have to miss O one cycle, you could just look at it as a nice relaxation time (esp once u get good news on dh too!) and start a "plan" for next cycle. When I have missed O before actually temping, that's what I would do and then I ended up getting into the habit of making a plan for the next cycle every month for a while. Now I'm in TRYING to relax mode while i wait a couple more cycles...im doing good for the most part. Anyways, I DO PRAY u can catch O but I also hope u have a healthy LP. I hope I'm wrong about how I see ur pattern this cycle! And I very well could be, its just ur previous 2 cycles being 23 days long long and the one before being around 25-26 days makes me think CD8-12 ( like me) is when your usual fertile period is. I dont want to get ur hopes down or anything but I am trying to help u figure this out for ur future cycles  That's why they tell women to start charting cuz alot of times timing their "expected fertile period" isn't quite on before temping. It all becomes so clear very fast tho and everything starts making more sense and then u'll get in your bding and get your sticky bean in no time!! . Again, I could be wrong. I need to get a life in the a.m's so I stop analyzing peoples charts! Lol or I need to just find out about that job offer I got so I can do it for a living & get paid as well. Id love that job. I need a new laptop tho. I dont think I could work from my phone. Mdscpa, my fingers are always crossed for you! (btw, what is your real name...did u share it? I can't seem to remember!!)


----------



## Wishing1010

Are you going to try to bd today mdscpa? Might not hurt to do so if DH is up for it!!!'


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Mary, iloveu, really????? U made that novel on your phone??? Maybe i'll give give you a laptop so you won't have a hard time helping others typing on your phone... I do suspect that i ovulate early from CD 7-12, when i was tracking symptoms and CM but not 100% sure though maybe after a couple of cycles temping maybe i'll figure it out if both of us are right. 

By the way, my name is Daphne, its in my sig on FF certificate... Thank you so much for being there.. Hope we all get our bfps in no time.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, I am hoping today is my fallback rise since it's a small dip rather than a large one. It looks like my normal 2-3 dpo dip. FX it is so I can move on to the next cycle in less than 2 weeks!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Are you going to try to bd today mdscpa? Might not hurt to do so if DH is up for it!!!'

DH feels like he released everything today for the sample but i know he'll make a move tonight. Lol.... He was so crazy during the 4 days wait and can't wait any longer i just stop him every time and remind him that he's having a SA... I just feel sorry for him he needs to wait that long hahahahha.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary, I am hoping today is my fallback rise since it's a small dip rather than a large one. It looks like my normal 2-3 dpo dip. FX it is so I can move on to the next cycle in less than 2 weeks!!

that's what I'm hoping it is too!  you read my mind! Lol plus you bd'ed just in time if this is the case! FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to try to bd today mdscpa? Might not hurt to do so if DH is up for it!!!'
> 
> DH feels like he released everything today for the sample but i know he'll make a move tonight. Lol.... He was so crazy during the 4 days wait and can't wait any longer i just stop him every time and remind him that he's having a SA... I just feel sorry for him he needs to wait that long hahahahha.Click to expand...

lol u crack me up. Tell him its YOUR turn! That way if u didn't O, u could still catch it! :-D and I know, I cant believe I write the novels I do from my phone haha. I seem to be able to type just as fast from my phone as a computer but there's other things I cant do from my phone or would just be MUCH easier on a computer, especially if id be analyzing peoples charts and all that comes along with charting apps. With everything going on with my brother, I haven't even checked it out yet and I really need to. I'm making it a priority for this week to at least find out the details. I just haven't wanted to commit myself to anything I couldn't do at the time I originally was asked but things are a little less crazy, despite everything that's still going on. I want a job and can't just wait forever so I better get on.it! ...see another book lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to try to bd today mdscpa? Might not hurt to do so if DH is up for it!!!'
> 
> DH feels like he released everything today for the sample but i know he'll make a move tonight. Lol.... He was so crazy during the 4 days wait and can't wait any longer i just stop him every time and remind him that he's having a SA... I just feel sorry for him he needs to wait that long hahahahha.Click to expand...
> 
> lol u crack me up. Tell him its YOUR turn! That way if u didn't O, u could still catch it! :-D and I know, I cant believe I write the novels I do from my phone haha. I seem to be able to type just as fast from my phone as a computer but there's other things I cant do from my phone or would just be MUCH easier on a computer, especially if id be analyzing peoples charts and all that comes along with charting apps. With everything going on with my brother, I haven't even checked it out yet and I really need to. I'm making it a priority for this week to at least find out the details. I just haven't wanted to commit myself to anything I couldn't do at the time I originally was asked but things are a little less crazy, despite everything that's still going on. I want a job and can't just wait forever so I better get on.it! ...see another book lolClick to expand...

Hahahahhaha.... Yeah, another book but i like it. Hope everything will be okay with your brother and the job you wanted. FX'd as well for that.


Grrrr, i updated another chart just putting today's temp and suddenly it gave me CHs (dotted though).... we'll see what FF will say tomorrow.

https://ovufriend.com/graph/0038b227e30fceee1e26bf77b0711f59


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> mds- good luck, hope it goes well on Friday :)
> 
> Kenna- yay I think with the positive OPK and higher temps now, you must be 2 dpo! Woohoo!!
> 
> AFM- I drank a nice glass of wine last night which evened out my brain a little. I'm just so overly emotional and wishing for a different situation. I told DH even if I got a different job NOT flute-related, it would be better on me emotionally because I wouldn't go to work expecting to be musically fulfilled. You can't separate music and emotion just because it's a job- If music is part of the job, you expect to feel fulfilled. It's the nature of music. Well my job is music without real expression or challenge- it's "notes on a page", not music. It's just blah. Which kills one's spirit. Well, I need to get on with my day, more BS to do at work. I'll be praying over this one, definitely.

I really hope you can find something you to do that allows you to do what you love!!! I know how it feels to be in that situation and it makes you miserable. :(


----------



## Wishing1010

DH won't get a SA, I wish he would but he thinks it will ruin his manhood if it comes out bad. Sigh....


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> DH won't get a SA, I wish he would but he thinks it will ruin his manhood if it comes out bad. Sigh....

So sorry for that hun.. DH was like that too, but then he changed his mind when we couldn't conceive after few cycles. It was like he feels like maybe something is wrong with him and he doesn't want to know to confirm it, but at least after discussing with the doc who recommended he gets tested first before concentrating on me, he finally agreed... Hopefully we get good results or if not they could do something about it. And hopefully fertilaid helped him since he was taking it for more than two months now.


----------



## Wishing1010

I had a laparoscopy done and stuff and DH still hasn't been tested. But clearly I do have problems ovulating on my own so I can't really think it's not me lol


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I had a laparoscopy done and stuff and DH still hasn't been tested. But clearly I do have problems ovulating on my own so I can't really think it's not me lol

Hopefully he'll change his mind after few cycles but i wish you won't have to wait for that and get your BFP, so he can save his manhood, lol. I was also diagnose of not ovulating on my own 2 years back and my other doc prescribed me with clomid for 3 mos before my husband's vacation and i immediate have good respond to that medicine. Started producing eggs on my left side and in those months im on it i released two eggs but of course no husband, no bd, no fertilization (twinning is in my family)... Hopefully this new doc will recommend clomid for me as well.. I just can't wait DH's result.


----------



## Wishing1010

Clomid gave me the most beautiful chart last month! I O'ed on cd16 I think and had a 14 LP. Nice and high post O temps...this cycle is just Arghhhhhh. Haha :) hopefully we will both get answers. How long have you been trying? We are about to hit 4 years :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Wishing1010 said:


> Clomid gave me the most beautiful chart last month! I O'ed on cd16 I think and had a 14 LP. Nice and high post O temps...this cycle is just Arghhhhhh. Haha :) hopefully we will both get answers. How long have you been trying? We are about to hit 4 years :(

Edit: I see your sig says 8 cycles, sorry lol


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Clomid gave me the most beautiful chart last month! I O'ed on cd16 I think and had a 14 LP. Nice and high post O temps...this cycle is just Arghhhhhh. Haha :) hopefully we will both get answers. How long have you been trying? We are about to hit 4 years :(
> 
> Edit: I see your sig says 8 cycles, sorry lolClick to expand...

8 cycles continues. Before that NTNP. We lived together before marriage for like 6 mos. 6 days after marriage DH has to leave and work abroad that was 2010. He had his vacation for a month in 2012 year i had clomid before he came and i o'ed 2days before he arrived based on my tests and did not fertilized them (2 eggs were seen on ultrasound). Then last year when we finally got together again after getting a job here also. That's when we really started TTC... So we were trying for more than a year now (6 mos prior marriage and 8 months this time).


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh ok, I see! Well FX that you will get your BFP now that you are together more and can try harder!!!


----------



## Jrepp

What a sucky day! Have had to restrain the same student twice (not supposed to do any restraining)


----------



## Megamegan

Kenna- Well, given that you've had a pregnancy before, let's just hope DH's sperm IS fine... I would be a little ticked off personally, if my DH wouldn't get a SA especially after having to go through a laparoscopy, but it is a delicate subject for them sometimes. I think my DH has confidence in his spermies because they have worked before- just not on me :( (worst thing for me to keep remembering... his gf a few years before meeting me, had an abortion... breaks my heart that he went through that)

I got bloods drawn today, I think like a regular workup plus thyroid and prolactin, at least that's all the lab guy told me, but definitely not FSH, which kinda made me mad because why not just throw that in there while they're doing it? I think since I'm seeing an OBGYN and not an RE, he only halfway knows what to do. In fact, at the recommendation of you Jess, I was the one who had to even request the blood test in the first place. Well, tomorrow morning is my ultrasound and I'm looking forward to it but I'm also nervous because my period has been so heavy and I'll definitely still be on it tomorrow. I guess they see that often but....ew. I did call and made sure it was okay. Have any of you had an internal sonogram while on AF?

Btw I am feeling better about my job today. Had a long talk with my rater (person who kinda keeps track of everything I do) and he reeeeeally helped me. I think with him on my side, I'll come up with a way to enjoy my job. I want to enjoy it, it's so worth it, but I just really don't want to sacrifice my happiness for money. I think it's possible to have both.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> What a sucky day! Have had to restrain the same student twice (not supposed to do any restraining)

Ugh that sounds like a horrible day :( I hope you didn't swell up or hurt yourself in the process! What happened, what was the child doing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Kenna- Well, given that you've had a pregnancy before, let's just hope DH's sperm IS fine... I would be a little ticked off personally, if my DH wouldn't get a SA especially after having to go through a laparoscopy, but it is a delicate subject for them sometimes. I think my DH has confidence in his spermies because they have worked before- just not on me :( (worst thing for me to keep remembering... his gf a few years before meeting me, had an abortion... breaks my heart that he went through that)
> 
> I got bloods drawn today, I think like a regular workup plus thyroid and prolactin, at least that's all the lab guy told me, but definitely not FSH, which kinda made me mad because why not just throw that in there while they're doing it? I think since I'm seeing an OBGYN and not an RE, he only halfway knows what to do. In fact, at the recommendation of you Jess, I was the one who had to even request the blood test in the first place. Well, tomorrow morning is my ultrasound and I'm looking forward to it but I'm also nervous because my period has been so heavy and I'll definitely still be on it tomorrow. I guess they see that often but....ew. I did call and made sure it was okay. Have any of you had an internal sonogram while on AF?
> 
> Btw I am feeling better about my job today. Had a long talk with my rater (person who kinda keeps track of everything I do) and he reeeeeally helped me. I think with him on my side, I'll come up with a way to enjoy my job. I want to enjoy it, it's so worth it, but I just really don't want to sacrifice my happiness for money. I think it's possible to have both.

I have had a sonogram during AF, I made sure the doc knew and the tech knew as well. They were just fine with it. :) I can't believe they didn't do the FSH, I completely agree that they should have while they were testing anyhow!!!

I hope thinks work out with your job, you definitely need to be happy, that is first and foremost. I hope you can find a way that is the least stressful and happiest for you. :) 

Ugh, I'm sorry to hear that about DH And ex...same thing happened with mine. She had 3 abortions against his will. :( so I'm sure he is fine and that our only issue is that I don't ovulate the same time every month and it's hard to time intercourse properly :)

Got this tonight:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd1cc17a3.jpg
Hoping DH will feel up to some bd :)


----------



## Megamegan

That is a super positive OPK!! Maybe O is today/tomorrow? Is this the darkest OPK so far?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, yesterday was like just as dark as the control. Today seems darker than control. I'm cramping like crazy so maybe....:)


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and CM is def watery with some ewcm :) hmm, my Body is messing with me so bad lol


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh and CM is def watery with some ewcm :) hmm, my Body is messing with me so bad lol

Wow!!!! You definitely need to stop whatever you're doing and start BD'ing.... :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

DH went to shower, I will run in there next and hope to jump him before he starts feeling worse (I feel so selfish!)


----------



## froggyfrog

Get to bding kenna!!! I just got home from buying preseed and cb digi opk. Ill start testing on Saturday!


----------



## Wishing1010

June is going to be a lucky month!!!! GL Chelsea!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry, my previous post got rushed when we fell under a tornado warning. The clouds were literally funneling right above the school. So scary!



Megamegan said:


> Kenna- Well, given that you've had a pregnancy before, let's just hope DH's sperm IS fine... I would be a little ticked off personally, if my DH wouldn't get a SA especially after having to go through a laparoscopy, but it is a delicate subject for them sometimes. I think my DH has confidence in his spermies because they have worked before- just not on me :( (worst thing for me to keep remembering... his gf a few years before meeting me, had an abortion... breaks my heart that he went through that)
> 
> I got bloods drawn today, I think like a regular workup plus thyroid and prolactin, at least that's all the lab guy told me, but definitely not FSH, which kinda made me mad because why not just throw that in there while they're doing it? I think since I'm seeing an OBGYN and not an RE, he only halfway knows what to do. In fact, at the recommendation of you Jess, I was the one who had to even request the blood test in the first place. Well, tomorrow morning is my ultrasound and I'm looking forward to it but I'm also nervous because my period has been so heavy and I'll definitely still be on it tomorrow. I guess they see that often but....ew. I did call and made sure it was okay. Have any of you had an internal sonogram while on AF?
> 
> Btw I am feeling better about my job today. Had a long talk with my rater (person who kinda keeps track of everything I do) and he reeeeeally helped me. I think with him on my side, I'll come up with a way to enjoy my job. I want to enjoy it, it's so worth it, but I just really don't want to sacrifice my happiness for money. I think it's possible to have both.

I have had sonograms both on and off of period, and miscarriage. It's better for them depending on what they are looking for to do the ultrasound while on your period because the lining is at it's thinnest so they can truly see what is going on in there. Do you know what they are looking for?one peice of advice though, make sure you pull your shirt up around your waist so when they tell you to scoot back you don't accidentally get blood all over the back of your shirt (experience speaking here). 

What did you decide on your job? What did you come up with to help you enjoy it more?



Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> What a sucky day! Have had to restrain the same student twice (not supposed to do any restraining)
> 
> Ugh that sounds like a horrible day :( I hope you didn't swell up or hurt yourself in the process! What happened, what was the child doing?Click to expand...

Of course I swelled :( Kid kept hitting me in the stomach and kicking my walking boot. The student in question wasn't doing what he was supposed to be doing in art class and threw a tantrum when corrected. He then tried to attack another student and was asked to leave but wouldn't leave the classroom so he had to be restrained. He got it back together for a bit but we had to come inside early from recess -see above- and he hid under the table in an empty classroom and then ran away from me around the school until another teacher grabbed him. The day was quite rough! I told hubby about my mysterious air bubbles that only happen when I'm pregnant and we are both FREaKING out right now about the what ifs. I also have been having itching and smell for a while now and took a uti test which came back blaringly positive for a bladder infection :( Can't seem to catch a break! 



Wishing1010 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Kenna- Well, given that you've had a pregnancy before, let's just hope DH's sperm IS fine... I would be a little ticked off personally, if my DH wouldn't get a SA especially after having to go through a laparoscopy, but it is a delicate subject for them sometimes. I think my DH has confidence in his spermies because they have worked before- just not on me :( (worst thing for me to keep remembering... his gf a few years before meeting me, had an abortion... breaks my heart that he went through that)
> 
> I got bloods drawn today, I think like a regular workup plus thyroid and prolactin, at least that's all the lab guy told me, but definitely not FSH, which kinda made me mad because why not just throw that in there while they're doing it? I think since I'm seeing an OBGYN and not an RE, he only halfway knows what to do. In fact, at the recommendation of you Jess, I was the one who had to even request the blood test in the first place. Well, tomorrow morning is my ultrasound and I'm looking forward to it but I'm also nervous because my period has been so heavy and I'll definitely still be on it tomorrow. I guess they see that often but....ew. I did call and made sure it was okay. Have any of you had an internal sonogram while on AF?
> 
> Btw I am feeling better about my job today. Had a long talk with my rater (person who kinda keeps track of everything I do) and he reeeeeally helped me. I think with him on my side, I'll come up with a way to enjoy my job. I want to enjoy it, it's so worth it, but I just really don't want to sacrifice my happiness for money. I think it's possible to have both.
> 
> I have had a sonogram during AF, I made sure the doc knew and the tech knew as well. They were just fine with it. :) I can't believe they didn't do the FSH, I completely agree that they should have while they were testing anyhow!!!
> 
> I hope thinks work out with your job, you definitely need to be happy, that is first and foremost. I hope you can find a way that is the least stressful and happiest for you. :)
> 
> Ugh, I'm sorry to hear that about DH And ex...same thing happened with mine. She had 3 abortions against his will. :( so I'm sure he is fine and that our only issue is that I don't ovulate the same time every month and it's hard to time intercourse properly :)
> 
> Got this tonight:
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd1cc17a3.jpg
> Hoping DH will feel up to some bd :)Click to expand...

Yay! Finally!! :happydance: Have you been getting some love making in?



Wishing1010 said:


> June is going to be a lucky month!!!! GL Chelsea!!!

I hope so!


----------



## Wishing1010

Whoa Jess, could you be PG at all? I know you've been on BCP and haven't bd much....but still?! I'm sorry you have UTI, those suck so bad!!!!!!!!! I hope you get better soon!

Wow, that kid sounds like a problem child :( sorry you had such a bad day and that you have deal with such things at work. So glad you are almost out for summer and can truly heal up! 

We bd on Monday...not sure if we will tonight or not. Going to try.


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and did any tornadoes touchdown?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I hope u are feeling ok! School needs to end so you can heal correctly!! 
Have u taken a test at all just to make sure? If you are some how pregnant now, is it at a point where it could be okay to carry? I know before u said there was no Chance for u to carry a pregnancy but that was close to 2 months ago now since I last asked you about u possibly being pregnant so jw if itd be safer at this point. Also, Have u been temping or anything? I know u had that chart with a bunch of missing temps but wasn't sure if you continued temping from then on...

Kenna, I am praying this is O for u! The Opk today is DEF DEF darker than the pic u sent me yest! You very well could of had a "double cycle" with that 7 days of spotting that you had.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed tight that u see a rise that's truly for O tomorrow! FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I just took an hpt and it was negative. With the estrogen, bcp and spermicide the one time hubby came inside I highly doubt it. I think it may be a yeast infection kinda trying to form. My cm has a brownish tint to it, almost a light tan. Not enough to be considered spotting though. I have today plus 3 days of bcp left so maybe my body is just done with it all.

I don't think I'm in the clear to be pg yet. I do still have that chart going and have been starting daily temping since last week. I'm going to re link my chart whenever AF arrives since this "cycle" is null in void


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow jess that's scary! Did any touch down? Are you in an area that gets that weather a lot?


----------



## Megamegan

Jess... what a rough day you have had! You really can't catch a break, huh? I really hope things calm down for you- I know it's hard if you're the only one available to help and you pretty much don't have a choice- but I'm still wishing someone would let you do some other more sedentary work while you heal. 

Kenna I'm so excited for that super duper positive OPK! You guys definitely need to BD asap!! What a reward it would be if you caught the egg this cycle after it being so crazy and confusing!!

And Jess, no I'm not sure what they are looking for tomorrow, but I think it's just basically an u/s to see if everything looks normal. I guess I'll find out tomorrow! And thanks for the tip- I will bring a change of clothes just in case it gets messy! AF was really heavy for yesterday and today, so much so that I got light headed and pale during marching band practice today- it just felt like I was losing so much blood- but then it totally stopped. So maybe it will stay pretty dry for the u/s and most likely it will come back again because my period seems to do that most times. Weird.

That's as much as I remember atm lol sorry guys I just woke up from a nap. I was having a cool dream. I do get the most vivid dreams when I'm napping. One of them was a super sad dream though, and I don't even want to write it down because it's so disturbing. It might be stemming from last night, Dh and I were watching tv and the news popped on for like 5 seconds and immediately we made sure to change the channel, but I still managed to catch a sentence that I didn't want to hear. We avoid watching the news at all costs because it makes us both so sad. If something is really important, we will get a NYTimes alert on our emails- lol. 

As far as my job goes... well, I don't have a concrete plan right now, but my rater/mentor suggested I take baby steps towards enjoying my time at work. He said it might be a long process but he wants to get to the point where I don't hate it, and I'm at least content with it. He said he sees it on my face that I'm unhappy and it doesn't do anyone any good- obviously. It's not good for me, and it's not good for the organization. I think he 100% understands how I feel (for once!! a leader who gets me!) and he will be my advocate and help me find the way that I can be useful and feel valued at work.

:) Hope you guys are having a lovely night! I think I'll have another glass of red wine tonight, my favorite! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Totally glossed over that question. One touched down about 1/2 a mile from my home but none at the school. In Denver it all depends on the weather system as to what weather we see and when.


----------



## mdscpa

Nice temp rise kenna, hopefully it continues to rise and FF gives you the long awaited CH's. :happydance::happydance:


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, mdscpa! 

Little groggy, will read over everything and write some responses in a bit. Took my sleeping med a little too late last night and now I'm paying for it haha. Getting coffee and will come back to you ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay for ur temp staying up Kenna!!


----------



## Megamegan

Glad your temp stayed up Kenna... will you continue taking OPKs until they go negative again? 

I'm supposed to have drunk 32 oz of water for my u/s by 6:30 lol... it's 6:33 and I'm probably on about 16 oz... it is nauseating to drink this much water! Ugh. I guess I'll keep forcing it though. I'm worried I will pee on them. Hahaha. I'll let you all know how it goes! Never had an internal sonogram before so I'm very interested, hope I get to watch the screen!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Glad your temp stayed up Kenna... will you continue taking OPKs until they go negative again?
> 
> I'm supposed to have drunk 32 oz of water for my u/s by 6:30 lol... it's 6:33 and I'm probably on about 16 oz... it is nauseating to drink this much water! Ugh. I guess I'll keep forcing it though. I'm worried I will pee on them. Hahaha. I'll let you all know how it goes! Never had an internal sonogram before so I'm very interested, hope I get to watch the screen!

good luck Megan!  Everything will go just fine and just remember, these docs have seen EVERYTHING and it'll be perfectly fine will a light flow still. The ultrasound wand they use looks super big BUT dont let it scare u...only about a quarter of it is what actually goes inside of u. My first time having one I was like "WOAH! THATS NOT ALL GOING IN ME!" LOL they just laughed and showed me how much they put in. . FX that everything looks as good as can be in there!  and ive never fully drunk all the water I was suppose to ahead of time either lol so I would just chug as much as I could, all the way until I walked into the docs door and that always seemed to work, pregnant and not pregnant so I think you'll be fine when it comes to that as well. Ill be keeping an eye out for an update today .


----------



## Jrepp

Yay for another high temp Kenna.

Megan good luck at your appointment today. I'll keep checking back to see how it went.

Mds your temp is up too.

AFM: 3 pills left! Hubby and I had some fun last night, but it was really uncomfortable for me and I swelled "down there" afterwards. I started to cry afterwards because I want it to feel like it used to, and it didn't. Hubby said it's just going to take time and to look at how far I've come, but I want it to feel good now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Yay for another high temp Kenna.
> 
> Megan good luck at your appointment today. I'll keep checking back to see how it went.
> 
> Mds your temp is up too.
> 
> AFM: 3 pills left! Hubby and I had some fun last night, but it was really uncomfortable for me and I swelled "down there" afterwards. I started to cry afterwards because I want it to feel like it used to, and it didn't. Hubby said it's just going to take time and to look at how far I've come, but I want it to feel good now!

it will take some time jess, I know that sucks BUT I promise you you WILL get that normal feeling back. For me it took about 8wks after my surgery to get that normal feeling back. Its like I COULD do it before the 8wks or so but it just hurt or as u said, id swell a little :-\. But it WILL get better. It really does suck having to wait! Hang in there hun. Try and take it as easy as u possibly can and the more time u can take it easy, the quicker your body will heal. I hate that u have to chase kids around all day while ur trying to heal urself! Its bothering me!. How long exactly has it been since ur surgery now? Hopefully ull be at that point of getting ur complete satisfaction back in the next couple weeks. You've been through alot and I seriously cannot wait for this to all end for u! And I hope ur yeast infection/bladder infection gets better ASAP! That's all u need on top of everything else :-\. Have u gotten meds for that yet?


----------



## Megamegan

Hey ladies. I guess the ultrasound went fine, it was a little uncomfortable internally and the only thing the tech said is "Well at least we know you definitely have both ovaries..." lol. Yeah I think I already knew that. Anyway, definitely did NOT need to drink so much water before hand... I was in so much pain from desperately needing to pee on my drive to work, and then once I got there (for me work is where the hospital is) I HAD to pee some before the u/s because I was dying. And my bladder was still full after that lol. 

Anyway, AF is like almost 100% gone still. Just a tiny spot here and there, ever since yesterday afternoon. I feel like this happens every cycle and then it comes back. 

Also I hurt my wrist today, while I was in Radiology I opened a door and twisted my arm a certain way and something hurts a lot now. And I'm a flute player, can't have wrists getting all messed up. Annoyed.

Nap time.


----------



## aidensmommy1

That's very good news Megan. That just means ur lining looks good and they dont see cysts or anything abnormal in ur uterus area. That's very good ttc news! After ur HSG, I truly feel u will see a bfp veryyy soon! I'm very happy they didn't find anything wrong with u!  I didn't think they would but the reassurance is always nice! And its good to know u have both ur ovaries hahah.


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Mary.... although I'm pretty sure nothing is wrong in there, they didn't actually say that. She said I have to follow up with my doctor because she's just a tech and doesn't interpret the results. But I know I've had cysts on my ovaries before- I guess it's fairly common- no idea if they are there now because she didn't comment either way.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Thanks Mary.... although I'm pretty sure nothing is wrong in there, they didn't actually say that. She said I have to follow up with my doctor because she's just a tech and doesn't interpret the results. But I know I've had cysts on my ovaries before- I guess it's fairly common- no idea if they are there now because she didn't comment either way.

oooh ok, I thought she was saying she didn't see anything but what was suppose to be there lol. My doc jokes like that so that's how I took that . Ive had cysts before too and yes they are very common and actually cysts form to help feed the baby in some pregnancies too so I'm sure everything is just fine in that department as well . When is ur follow up appt?


----------



## Megamegan

I have to call after my HSG to schedule a follow up for results from all the tests.

My wrist hurts so bad I can barely type :(


----------



## Wishing1010

I know how wrist pain goes Megan! I have broken both of mine, had surgery on one, and have to have another surgery on that same one :( FX yours is just a little sprain and goes away soon!!!

Sorry I have been MIA today...on top of a busy day at work, I feel horrible. My ovaries are constantly cramping enough for me to have to stop what I'm doing and grab my tummy in pain. Hoping this goes away soon!!!

I agree with Mary, Jess, it will be normal for you again! You will enjoy BD as you did before and all of this pain will be a thing of the past. :hugs:

FX your tests turn out well, Megan!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Kenna. Wonder what's going on with your ovaries. Wow you really do know wrist pain! I think I may have some kind of tendonitis or a sprain, it's right under my thumb, feels like a super tender bruise but it isn't a bruise. Going to dr tomorrow for it. Been icing a lot but I feel useless only having one good hand.

You guys.... is anyone having a GOOD day? We are really having a rough time it seems...


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm...my was like right below my thumb as well. The scaphoid bone. I had a nonunion in the hand that needed surgery and had to have a bone graft and a screw put in there. Same bone in the other wrist but I caught it quickly and they were able to set it and it healed properly. The reason I have to have a second surgery is bc they want to take the screw out now and see what's causing the nerve damage in that hand. They believe it's calcification along the bone and that it's pressing on the main nerve to your hand/arm. Fun Stuff lol..,sorry to ramble on. Anyhow, better to get it checked now, more easy to fix it if it is a break!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Sounds very painful. How did yours happen? I literally just opened the door. I twisted my arm in a weird way and it suddenly popped and hurt really bad at the time, I just tried to massage it but if anything that made it worse. I didn't do anything extreme to hurt it. Feels like a tendon.


----------



## Wishing1010

I fell...UP...the stairs. Not down, but up. Lol! I went to save myself from falling and my wrist snapped when I fell forward on it.


----------



## Wishing1010

And the other one was from kinda the same scenario. Just put my weight on it and it snapped. I was in a bad accident where I was hit by a car at 45+ mph while walking. Docs then my bones took a major hit then and are fragile. Been taking calcium supplements and stuff, but afraid I really have osteoporosis. Need a bone density check.


----------



## Megamegan

I have done that exact same thing, with this wrist, a few years ago. It healed on its own I guess. This wrist has always caused me problems, it hurts whenever I do pushups- started when I was a little kid in gymnastics. I wonder if maybe it finally just had enough... lol. Ugh. Not even remotely funny though :( I really, really need my wrist to work. In two senses of the word.


----------



## Megamegan

Oh wow, that sounds awful. That must have been terrifying to be hit by a car while walking!!


----------



## AmySan

Hi ladies....well...I did it. :cry: Last night I went over to Mike's and broke up with him. It was probably the closest night we have had in months. We talked for a couple of hours. He told me more abut his therapy...and that his dad was an alcoholic...which i didn't know the extent of...and how he has his own issues and that it wasn't all my fault. His therapist wants him to read codependant no more and go to al anon meetings.

We changed our facebook statuses together...made it private. Was also very hard. 

He even cried. Not sobs or anything, but sniffly and has tears streaming down his face. 

I was able to get out everything I felt about his changing the locks, how it was hard not seeing him much, even before all of this happened...and how i wish we could go back in time...wish we could have had goodbye sex or something :( Also talked about how the progress we made that usually in a normal relationship, with giving them a key to your place, or staying together all of the time...didn't happen..how it was 'his house' and he is so used to being alone..only child..etc...how I didn't know if he could ever have a real relationship, with me, especially now.....and how sorry I was. 

I saw my psychiatrist first, who was all for me doing it...he said that a guy who is 40 and not already locked down has something wrong with them. Which pissed me off...but I guess I have seen that...With my concerns about his never being in a long term relationship, or being in love.

We are still talking and texting. I didn't get all of my stuff from his place yet. I'm glad we are talking though, I can't handle just like, sudden breakups...

My psychiatrist gave me 3 weeks worth of xanax to help keep me ok during this time. Klonopin and ativan aren't cutting it...so I gave Mike a couple ativan....he took half last night and said he was still tired all day today...it's so weird how he is so sensitive to medication. I know it would help him if he weren't.

Anyway, I am heartbroken. I have been having random conversations with random guys....who tell me I am gorgeous and nice things that I haven't heard in a long time. Mike isn't really like that. I don't remember if he was in the beginning or not. I have a couple of dates set up with some guys....it's probably too soon...but i want to feel pretty and get my mind off of my life being over :(

I'm sorry i didn't even have the chance to look through posts today...i've been slammed at work, and just depressed. Not sure which will be faster for me to get back to TTC - staying with mike and waiting for him to not be afraid of me...or finding a guy that might be the one. Maybe it was a sign we didn't get pregnant in those months of trying. :( :cry::nope:

I love you all. I will try to get on tomorrow. Have my first DBT group after work, and tonight my therapist. Going to be a cry session for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, it's so hard to be without your wrist. Are you right handed? I went for about 9 months without having use of mine. I had to learn to wipe when using the toilet with the left hand (try it sometime, it's not as easy as you think LOL). And I couldn't write so I had to write left handed, couldn't type so I had to do everything with only one hand!

I hope yours really does heal up quick...I have too many bad memories of mine!


----------



## Megamegan

Wishing1010 said:


> Yeah, it's so hard to be without your wrist. Are you right handed? I went for about 9 months without having use of mine. I had to learn to wipe when using the toilet with the left hand (try it sometime, it's not as easy as you think LOL). And I couldn't write so I had to write left handed, couldn't type so I had to do everything with only one hand!
> 
> I hope yours really does heal up quick...I have too many bad memories of mine!

I'm right handed, yeah. I have already been trying to use my left hand today and it has sucked (edit: guess I used a word that wasn't approved, oops!!). I would be so depressed having to do this every day for months. I don't think it will really come to that.


----------



## Megamegan

Amy, I'm so proud of you. You did the right thing. I know, I can't do sudden breakups either, but eventually you'll have to cut off the conversation after you get your stuff and feel some closure. In my opinion, it's ok if you date other guys right away, but I would suggest trying not to take anyone too seriously- don't look for a baby daddy quite yet but just have fun, give yourself time to heal, and don't pressure yourself into a relationship right away... and of course be safe :) 

:hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy :hugs: I'm sorry but I feel this is the best thing for you right now. You are so pretty and sweet and deserve to see if you can find someone who makes you truly happy and not upset you. Love you, girl!!! Hang in there!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AmySan said:


> Hi ladies....well...I did it. :cry: Last night I went over to Mike's and broke up with him. It was probably the closest night we have had in months. We talked for a couple of hours. He told me more abut his therapy...and that his dad was an alcoholic...which i didn't know the extent of...and how he has his own issues and that it wasn't all my fault. His therapist wants him to read codependant no more and go to al anon meetings.
> 
> We changed our facebook statuses together...made it private. Was also very hard.
> 
> He even cried. Not sobs or anything, but sniffly and has tears streaming down his face.
> 
> I was able to get out everything I felt about his changing the locks, how it was hard not seeing him much, even before all of this happened...and how i wish we could go back in time...wish we could have had goodbye sex or something :( Also talked about how the progress we made that usually in a normal relationship, with giving them a key to your place, or staying together all of the time...didn't happen..how it was 'his house' and he is so used to being alone..only child..etc...how I didn't know if he could ever have a real relationship, with me, especially now.....and how sorry I was.
> 
> I saw my psychiatrist first, who was all for me doing it...he said that a guy who is 40 and not already locked down has something wrong with them. Which pissed me off...but I guess I have seen that...With my concerns about his never being in a long term relationship, or being in love.
> 
> We are still talking and texting. I didn't get all of my stuff from his place yet. I'm glad we are talking though, I can't handle just like, sudden breakups...
> 
> My psychiatrist gave me 3 weeks worth of xanax to help keep me ok during this time. Klonopin and ativan aren't cutting it...so I gave Mike a couple ativan....he took half last night and said he was still tired all day today...it's so weird how he is so sensitive to medication. I know it would help him if he weren't.
> 
> Anyway, I am heartbroken. I have been having random conversations with random guys....who tell me I am gorgeous and nice things that I haven't heard in a long time. Mike isn't really like that. I don't remember if he was in the beginning or not. I have a couple of dates set up with some guys....it's probably too soon...but i want to feel pretty and get my mind off of my life being over :(
> 
> I'm sorry i didn't even have the chance to look through posts today...i've been slammed at work, and just depressed. Not sure which will be faster for me to get back to TTC - staying with mike and waiting for him to not be afraid of me...or finding a guy that might be the one. Maybe it was a sign we didn't get pregnant in those months of trying. :( :cry::nope:
> 
> I love you all. I will try to get on tomorrow. Have my first DBT group after work, and tonight my therapist. Going to be a cry session for sure. :hugs:

Amy, I'm sorry you had to go through this tonight but I have to say, I am very proud of you. You seem to be doing good, considering everything that's going on. Honestly, I think you made the right decision. You deserve to be happy in life. 
And I dont think its too quick to have a few dates set up...as u said, it'll help keep your mind off things and if it helps you deal with everything, there's nothing wrong with that. Ive actually been that same way almost all my life. Its almost like I need to be in a relationship which hasn't always been the healthiest thing but everything lead me to my dh & I know the same will happen for you. From how uve talked about mike, he reminds me alot of my ex husband. My ex did the whole internet dating thing behind my back and he did some other things after that and just turned plain mean but he was like the sweetest guy in the world at the beginning and just as we moved in together and got more and more serious, things changed and I realized i just wasn't happy with him at all and even tho I wanted to at the time, I couldn't get over the whole internet cheating thing and I honestly had never had an easier break up than that. Granted, I met my dh about 2-3wks after my ex and I split so as usual, I wasn't alone for long but I am sooo grateful because now I have dh, we never ever fight (may bicker every once in a great while), he treats me better then any guy has ever treated me, he and I have sooo much in common...i dont really know where I'm going with this anymore, I'm half asleep lol but basically what I'm trying to say is that you aren't in the wrong for wanting to date and u never know when u are about to meet the one and I truly believe everything happens for a reason and as u said, maybe u didn't have a baby with mike for this very reason. Actually with my ex I knew there was a chance at that time that my tube was blocked and everything and HE wanted to try and we were married so I "tried" for a month and then I decided I DIDNT WANT KIDS! (LOL, we all know that is FAR from true) but then after we split and I fell in love w my dh now, there's nothing I want more then a baby WITH HIM. I always think about that and how VERY grateful I am that I didn't conceive with my ex husband that one month we tried (just bd'ed every day when we tried that cycle). I feel like I had those "anti baby" feeling JUST because I wasn't with the right person. My point is, I very much so know that u will meet someone soo special and amazing to you and you'll get your baby/happy family . I'm not just saying this, I know it'll happen for you, especially with the strength you are showing through this! Just have fun and as megan said, take things slow and if somethings meant to be, itll happen  Again, I am so proud of u Amy!! Sorry For rambling...i was trying to make.points but kept getting lost in my thoughts lol. Good night hun! <3


----------



## Jrepp

Megan, I hope your wrist feels better! I have had my fair share of wrist injuries (right arm broken twice in the exact same spot, left arm once and a few sprains). Try and keep it wrapped in an ace bandage. They will probably do an xray on it. 

Kenna - it really looks like you may have o'd! I'm really excited for you. Does the cramps feel like they travel from the ovary to the tube?

Amy - I'm glad that you are thinking of your happiness and called things off with Mike. I know that it must be rough for you and I'm happy you are going to your meetings. I think having a few dates lined up is fine, but please be careful and take things slowly. When you find the right guy things will be really easy for you I bet.

AFM: another turbulent day! No restraining today, but another tornado warning forced us to the school basement. I happend to be stuck at the surgeons getting new pads for my walking boot and when I got to the school the sirens were going off and the trees were swirling. I got my surgery pre-registered so they should be calling to do the whole allergy deal any time now. I also called my pelvic pain doctor and got a 3 day script for antibiotics to hopefully clear up this uti and moved my shot pop ointment to the 9th instead of the 12th. Hubby wasn't pleased because he didn't want to do anything on our last day of vaycay but oh well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wishing1010

Very sorry that the leg is going to impede on your vacation but that makes it so you be recovered a few days earlier than expected :) and geez at your weather!!!!! Been crazy there!!!

I discarded one of my high temps from last week and took out my OPK's so that FF would see my O lol. I know I could override but I like it to do the cover line and all. And yes, that's exactly the cramping I was feeling, Jess!!! Now I feel better :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay Kenna, crosshairs! 

Either I had a big spike today for early O (which I'm actually kinda hoping for just to get this cycle done! Lol) OR its a simple 1-2 day temp spike because of the cold that's been sneaking up on me..i guess we'll see what my chart does tomorrow  I hope its a rise for O also because itd be the best O rise Ive ever had lol I did have some EWCM yest but I was thinking it was a few days too early and really thought nothing of it. Its prob just a single rise that'll go back down tomorrow tho...this cycle cant be that easy for me! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, that weather is soooo scary looking! That's one thing I love about NH, we don't get tornados or bad hurricanes here (we only get the drifts from hurricanes which can be alot but I couldn't imagine actually living in it!) That's actually one very big reason I've never wanted to move down south, tornados and hurricanes. I'm just glad ur okay! Are the storm warnings over now?!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Very sorry that the leg is going to impede on your vacation but that makes it so you be recovered a few days earlier than expected :) and geez at your weather!!!!! Been crazy there!!!
> 
> I discarded one of my high temps from last week and took out my OPK's so that FF would see my O lol. I know I could override but I like it to do the cover line and all. And yes, that's exactly the cramping I was feeling, Jess!!! Now I feel better :)

Cross hairs, cross hairs. That traveling feeling was exactly what I felt as baby 2 made it down the tube. My dr appointment the 9th is actually with the pelvic pain doc, not the ortho guy.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, that weather is soooo scary looking! That's one thing I love about NH, we don't get tornados or bad hurricanes here (we only get the drifts from hurricanes which can be alot but I couldn't imagine actually living in it!) That's actually one very big reason I've never wanted to move down south, tornados and hurricanes. I'm just glad ur okay! Are the storm warnings over now?!

The storm warnings ended at 8pm, but will move back in probably around 10am today. I think the next 3-4 days will be the same way.


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh, sorry I got your doc appts confused lol! FX that all your appts go well :)


----------



## Megamegan

Aah I just typed a bunch and it got deleted. Grr.

Kenna I hope your cross hairs are right! Looking good so far!

Jess, what is the allergy thing?

AFM: I slept in today, no work. So I forgot to temp, but doesn't matter much right now. DH and I tried sleeping in the same bed last night, but after I fell asleep (miracle) he kept waking me up with coughing and blowing his nose. I am too light of a sleeper to have someone else in the room with me. I feel kinda bad but this is the best way for us- we used to fight if we had to be in the same room at night because he kept waking me up- but now it's peaceful and we both sleep and don't fight.

Just scheduled a 10:20 appt to go take a look at my wrist. It feels much better today, but there's this one tender spot. I almost feel like I don't need to go in, but in the Army it's kind of important to document any time you get injured. That way if it gets worse or happens again, they have it on record, and if you're getting out one day and they are assessing you for disability, they want to have every little thing on record. Also there's no way I could do pushups right now.... they need to know that one, too.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX it's not broken, Megan!!!!!! And sorry you and DH can't sleep in the same bed but if sleeping separate works best for you, then why change? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Way to go Kenna, can't wait til you test... :happydance::happydance:

Already got DH's result and it came back normal

Motility: 
Active - 80%
Sluggish - 10%
Non-motile - 10%

Sperm Count - 72million/ml
Total Count - 216million

Morphology:
Normal - 95%
Abnormal - 5%

Viscosity - Normal
Reaction - Alkaline
Liquefaction Time - 20mins

Doc ordered me to have USG by tomorrow and she said whatever the result is she may induce my ovulation if i'm not yet ovulating which i hope so. 

DH feels so happy after getting his result. Hopefully our problem is just the timing and nothing more.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay that is such good news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Aah I just typed a bunch and it got deleted. Grr.
> 
> Kenna I hope your cross hairs are right! Looking good so far!
> 
> Jess, what is the allergy thing?
> 
> AFM: I slept in today, no work. So I forgot to temp, but doesn't matter much right now. DH and I tried sleeping in the same bed last night, but after I fell asleep (miracle) he kept waking me up with coughing and blowing his nose. I am too light of a sleeper to have someone else in the room with me. I feel kinda bad but this is the best way for us- we used to fight if we had to be in the same room at night because he kept waking me up- but now it's peaceful and we both sleep and don't fight.
> 
> Just scheduled a 10:20 appt to go take a look at my wrist. It feels much better today, but there's this one tender spot. I almost feel like I don't need to go in, but in the Army it's kind of important to document any time you get injured. That way if it gets worse or happens again, they have it on record, and if you're getting out one day and they are assessing you for disability, they want to have every little thing on record. Also there's no way I could do pushups right now.... they need to know that one, too.

I am allergic to a lot of stuff. Valium, demoral, latex, iodine, NSAIDs, gabapentin, Effexor, coconut, gluten allergy, lactose intolerant......probably more that I can't think of right now. A lot doesn't matter in the real world, but as far as surgeries go they can't use the normal anesthesias and I have to have a ddvap right as surgery starts which needs to be ordered and administered. It's just a lot of work. Plus they used fentanyl to control pain directly after the last surgery and had to switch to morphine because the other stuff didn't work. I have really weird reactions to a lot of drugs.

My hubby wakes me up a lot too. I just wake him up and tell him to roll over. Do you think ear plugs would help you sleep in the bed with him? How did your appointment go?



mdscpa said:


> Way to go Kenna, can't wait til you test... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Already got DH's result and it came back normal
> 
> Motility:
> Active - 80%
> Sluggish - 10%
> Non-motile - 10%
> 
> Sperm Count - 72million/ml
> Total Count - 216million
> 
> Morphology:
> Normal - 95%
> Abnormal - 5%
> 
> Viscosity - Normal
> Reaction - Alkaline
> Liquefaction Time - 20mins
> 
> Doc ordered me to have USG by tomorrow and she said whatever the result it she may induce my ovulation if i'm not yet ovulating which i hope so.
> 
> DH feels so happy after getting his result. Hopefully our problem is just the timing and nothing more.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

That all sounds great! What is a usg?

ps. New blog post up from this morning. Check it out!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Aah I just typed a bunch and it got deleted. Grr.
> 
> Kenna I hope your cross hairs are right! Looking good so far!
> 
> Jess, what is the allergy thing?
> 
> AFM: I slept in today, no work. So I forgot to temp, but doesn't matter much right now. DH and I tried sleeping in the same bed last night, but after I fell asleep (miracle) he kept waking me up with coughing and blowing his nose. I am too light of a sleeper to have someone else in the room with me. I feel kinda bad but this is the best way for us- we used to fight if we had to be in the same room at night because he kept waking me up- but now it's peaceful and we both sleep and don't fight.
> 
> Just scheduled a 10:20 appt to go take a look at my wrist. It feels much better today, but there's this one tender spot. I almost feel like I don't need to go in, but in the Army it's kind of important to document any time you get injured. That way if it gets worse or happens again, they have it on record, and if you're getting out one day and they are assessing you for disability, they want to have every little thing on record. Also there's no way I could do pushups right now.... they need to know that one, too.
> 
> I am allergic to a lot of stuff. Valium, demoral, latex, iodine, NSAIDs, gabapentin, Effexor, coconut, gluten allergy, lactose intolerant......probably more that I can't think of right now. A lot doesn't matter in the real world, but as far as surgeries go they can't use the normal anesthesias and I have to have a ddvap right as surgery starts which needs to be ordered and administered. It's just a lot of work. Plus they used fentanyl to control pain directly after the last surgery and had to switch to morphine because the other stuff didn't work. I have really weird reactions to a lot of drugs.
> 
> My hubby wakes me up a lot too. I just wake him up and tell him to roll over. Do you think ear plugs would help you sleep in the bed with him? How did your appointment go?
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Way to go Kenna, can't wait til you test... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Already got DH's result and it came back normal
> 
> Motility:
> Active - 80%
> Sluggish - 10%
> Non-motile - 10%
> 
> Sperm Count - 72million/ml
> Total Count - 216million
> 
> Morphology:
> Normal - 95%
> Abnormal - 5%
> 
> Viscosity - Normal
> Reaction - Alkaline
> Liquefaction Time - 20mins
> 
> Doc ordered me to have USG by tomorrow and she said whatever the result it she may induce my ovulation if i'm not yet ovulating which i hope so.
> 
> DH feels so happy after getting his result. Hopefully our problem is just the timing and nothing more.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> That all sounds great! What is a usg?
> 
> ps. New blog post up from this morning. Check it out!Click to expand...


It's actually a sonogram and that she wanted to see whether i have good eggs, or if i have cysts down there. Which i think i still have since i was diagnosed with PCOS before....... We will see tomorrow. 

DH wanted to BD tonight and i told him about the test tomorrow and he insisted that he doesn't care if they see it inside i know they'll understand, plus the doc never mentioned not to BD today so there's nothing to worry about. I guess he's just so overwhelmed about his swimmers' result. hahhahahha


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello everyone! Can I join you? 

I've been ttc for 5 cycles now since my mmc at 12 weeks in Jan. currently in the tww but don't know how many dpo I am. May test next wkend if af hasn't come. X


----------



## Wishing1010

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hello everyone! Can I join you?
> 
> I've been ttc for 5 cycles now since my mmc at 12 weeks in Jan. currently in the tww but don't know how many dpo I am. May test next wkend if af hasn't come. X

Welcome!!! So sorry for your loss :( FX you get your sticky BFP soon!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Is it the hsg or just a regular ultrasound? I don't think bding tonight would really hurt anything and his guys are so small they shouldn't be able to see them in there.

Welcome Mrs. W. I know you'll like this group.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Is it the hsg or just a regular ultrasound? I don't think bding tonight would really hurt anything and his guys are so small they shouldn't be able to see them in there.
> 
> Welcome Mrs. W. I know you'll like this group.

It's intra-vaginal ultrasound. They want me to have my HSG next cycle not this time since they know i maybe on my fertile window so at least we can take this chance to BD..... The doc said she would give me some medicines to induce my ovulation depending on the result of the ultrasound. Will let you guys know tomorrow.

Welcome Mrs. W and i'm so sorry about your MC. We're gonna pray that you get your sticky bean this time.


----------



## Jrepp

Oh ok, that makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'll check out your blog later Jess :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck mdscpa! I think that ultrasound will be able to tell you if u already released ur egg/eggs this cycle as well...fx u catch it!  and that's awesome they are doing an hsg next cycle if no bfp this cycle, its always good to have a plan plus hsgs can be therapeutic for ttc . And omgoshh! I am so happy to hear ur dh's results came back so great! That's awesome! Also, for the HSG, id mention to ur doc that there's a possibility that you may O early because they are supposed to do it before O because if there's a fertilized egg sitting in ur tube when they do it, it can cause it to go into ur abdominal cavity (a form of ectopic) so just for safety precautions, id mention it. I told my doc that I sometimes O early and they made sure they got me in a few days earlier. Its ok if ur still spotting when u get it done . Your chart is confusing me this cycle! Lol I can't wait to see how it all goes. I hope this is one of ur longer cycles and that you get some of those awesome soldiers up there awaiting that egg!  FX veryyyy tight!! I am just so happy you got such great news, I can't stop smiling . I most def see a baby in your near future. Very exciting! Tons of dust to u! Hopefully ull get ur bfp in June sometime like I did with aiden, FX!


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome Mrs. W!! Best of luck to you :)

Mds, YAY that is great news about the SA! And thanks for posting it out like that- very interesting. 

I had a great day with DH! We went to the mall and shopped and had fun. It started with him driving us around an area we might look into to buy a house. Normally that causes a ton of anxiety for me (driving aimlessly), but I managed to stay really calm today! It really prevented arguments and turned out just fine. The only time we had some tension was when I ran into the blood donation people and was interested in donating blood- DH is super anti-medical anything, most definitely does not want to voluntarily put himself in a situation with needles and nurses- so he was really mad that I even asked about it. I don't know. He's sensitive because his dad died in November and we had to spend a week in the hospital. Anyway, after that we were great :) It was my one "spontaneous" day that I'm supposed to let him have, once per week. It's something I'm working on. 

Oh and as far as sleeping together... Yes it does work for us sleeping apart, but I just hardly spend any time with him during the week so I don't want to miss out on any intimacy we may get together. Maybe after he overcomes this cold, I'll try the earplugs thing. I've done it before- earplugs or earbuds with white noise playing. It does work, but it can sometimes irritate my ears. If we ever start sleeping together, it will give us a good reason to buy a king size bed finally.

Hope everyone had a good day!!


----------



## Megamegan

Jess, are we supposed to be able to comment on your blog? I might be missing something.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck mdscpa! I think that ultrasound will be able to tell you if u already released ur egg/eggs this cycle as well...fx u catch it!  and that's awesome they are doing an hsg next cycle if no bfp this cycle, its always good to have a plan plus hsgs can be therapeutic for ttc . And omgoshh! I am so happy to hear ur dh's results came back so great! That's awesome! Also, for the HSG, id mention to ur doc that there's a possibility that you may O early because they are supposed to do it before O because if there's a fertilized egg sitting in ur tube when they do it, it can cause it to go into ur abdominal cavity (a form of ectopic) so just for safety precautions, id mention it. I told my doc that I sometimes O early and they made sure they got me in a few days earlier. Its ok if ur still spotting when u get it done . Your chart is confusing me this cycle! Lol I can't wait to see how it all goes. I hope this is one of ur longer cycles and that you get some of those awesome soldiers up there awaiting that egg!  FX veryyyy tight!! I am just so happy you got such great news, I can't stop smiling . I most def see a baby in your near future. Very exciting! Tons of dust to u! Hopefully ull get ur bfp in June sometime like I did with aiden, FX!


Thanks, i will surely make that point to my doc next cycle. Today's temp gave me CHs of course broken lines again since and i know it has something to do with the ferning thing, anyways i'll leave it as that. Funny thing is the CHs was on the day my DH had his SA, urrrgggghhhh..... We'll let you know how the ultrasound goes this morning, i just wish there's no cysts in there and that i'm just about to ovulate so we can have at least a chance this cycle. But still i'm glad we had these tests already, we might not have BFP this time but who knows maybe next cycle is my month.... LOL just trying to be positive i know it will happen.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## mdscpa

Ultrasound went well, bad news are both my ovaries are polycystic and that i already ovulate on my left ovary which is good coz i never release egg there except when i was in metformin and clomid years ago, maybe fertilaid really helped me. However, our timing is already off maybe FF is right in giving me CHs on CD11.. Will undergo hormones test (fsh and lh) and induce my ovulation next cycle. Doc prescribed me with folic (which i already take) and glucophage. I knew i have PCOS maybe that's what causing me to have different cycles every month. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mdscpa! I think that ultrasound will be able to tell you if u already released ur egg/eggs this cycle as well...fx u catch it!  and that's awesome they are doing an hsg next cycle if no bfp this cycle, its always good to have a plan plus hsgs can be therapeutic for ttc . And omgoshh! I am so happy to hear ur dh's results came back so great! That's awesome! Also, for the HSG, id mention to ur doc that there's a possibility that you may O early because they are supposed to do it before O because if there's a fertilized egg sitting in ur tube when they do it, it can cause it to go into ur abdominal cavity (a form of ectopic) so just for safety precautions, id mention it. I told my doc that I sometimes O early and they made sure they got me in a few days earlier. Its ok if ur still spotting when u get it done . Your chart is confusing me this cycle! Lol I can't wait to see how it all goes. I hope this is one of ur longer cycles and that you get some of those awesome soldiers up there awaiting that egg!  FX veryyyy tight!! I am just so happy you got such great news, I can't stop smiling . I most def see a baby in your near future. Very exciting! Tons of dust to u! Hopefully ull get ur bfp in June sometime like I did with aiden, FX!
> 
> 
> Thanks, i will surely make that point to my doc next cycle. Today's temp gave me CHs of course broken lines again since and i know it has something to do with the ferning thing, anyways i'll leave it as that. Funny thing is the CHs was on the day my DH had his SA, urrrgggghhhh..... We'll let you know how the ultrasound goes this morning, i just wish there's no cysts in there and that i'm just about to ovulate so we can have at least a chance this cycle. But still i'm glad we had these tests already, we might not have BFP this time but who knows maybe next cycle is my month.... LOL just trying to be positive i know it will happen.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.Click to expand...

the c/hs are dotted because of ur fertile CM after O. I think that's why FF didn't give u crosshairs for CD8-10. last cycle I put in watery cm 4 days after O and FF stole my crosshairs so I learned not to record fertile cm in FF unless its when I know my fertile time is. If ur LP looks short again, that's probably caused from ff messing up. But so far ur LP is probably already going to be 3 days longer than last cycle (according to FF setting ur O date on CD11) and a 12 day LP is pretty good . Knowing u have a better LP along with dh's nice strong swimmers, once u figure out ur correct O day, I really think u'll get ur bfp asap after that . My doc said it takes women on average 1 yr to conceive because of how long it can take to figure out ur true O date. I def struggled with my O date before temping...i was AT least oing 2 days earlier then I ever thought, usually oed 3-4 days before I thought though. I was completely missing my fertile period like you may doing but again, this would be GOOD news for ur next cycle because you will know that's why you haven't conceived yet and nothing else is the matter. I'm very excited for ur next cycle with the new info we have about u  lol 

so my temp spike yest was just my body trying to fight my cold, as I suspected. Oh well. I was actually hoping I oed earlier this cycle but didn't happen yet. My ovary has been going crazy though so I know its coming soon. Now if only my tube could be open! FX it'll be open shortly :-D


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Ultrasound went well, bad news are both my ovaries are polycystic and that i already ovulate on my left ovary which is good coz i never release egg there except when i was in metformin and clomid years ago, maybe fertilaid really helped me. However, our timing is already off maybe FF is right in giving me CHs on CD11.. Will undergo hormones test (fsh and lh) and induce my ovulation next cycle. Doc prescribed me with folic (which i already take) and glucophage. I knew i have PCOS maybe that's what causing me to have different cycles every month. :(

awe I'm so sorry. I wrote my last post about nothing else being wrong right before I read this one. Still, from the time I've known u, ur cycle has been about the same length for 3 cycles now (that I know of) and its just looking like u tend to O early. I truly think it may have even been earlier then FF has marked down right now. Did they say if the cysts would affect fertility? Some womens do and some don't. Actually its common for cysts to form after O but idk ur complete situation yet. I hope its something you can easily deal with. Id like to make a recommendation....instead of using the fertilaid, would u be willing to try vitex? It specifically helps cysts. It healed mt cystic breasts in ONE CYCLE!!!! I feel soooo much better not having those damn things! But they help with O and they just 100% naturally balance out ur hormones (which can help u O a little later too). But most importantly, vitex can help with pcos, ALOT. I've seen sooo many women use vitex just for cysts on their ovaries/breasts and just all pcos symptoms in general. Getting the full dose of vitex (rather then the small amount that's in what u take now) will def maximize its benefits. I pray for the best for you hun. If u dont want to try vitex, ill try and help u find something else to help with this situation. Ugh. GOOD LUCK DAPHNE!
Also, once u know ur normal LP length, it'll help show a clearer picture about if ur cycles are irregular. Its normal for cycles to differ by a day or two every month so its usually not worrisome if this is the case (it can be a dif O day causing ur cycle length to change but ur LP will stay the same) I really have soo much crossed for u. I truly see ur bfp in the very near future...im not just saying that either.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mdscpa! I think that ultrasound will be able to tell you if u already released ur egg/eggs this cycle as well...fx u catch it!  and that's awesome they are doing an hsg next cycle if no bfp this cycle, its always good to have a plan plus hsgs can be therapeutic for ttc . And omgoshh! I am so happy to hear ur dh's results came back so great! That's awesome! Also, for the HSG, id mention to ur doc that there's a possibility that you may O early because they are supposed to do it before O because if there's a fertilized egg sitting in ur tube when they do it, it can cause it to go into ur abdominal cavity (a form of ectopic) so just for safety precautions, id mention it. I told my doc that I sometimes O early and they made sure they got me in a few days earlier. Its ok if ur still spotting when u get it done . Your chart is confusing me this cycle! Lol I can't wait to see how it all goes. I hope this is one of ur longer cycles and that you get some of those awesome soldiers up there awaiting that egg!  FX veryyyy tight!! I am just so happy you got such great news, I can't stop smiling . I most def see a baby in your near future. Very exciting! Tons of dust to u! Hopefully ull get ur bfp in June sometime like I did with aiden, FX!
> 
> 
> Thanks, i will surely make that point to my doc next cycle. Today's temp gave me CHs of course broken lines again since and i know it has something to do with the ferning thing, anyways i'll leave it as that. Funny thing is the CHs was on the day my DH had his SA, urrrgggghhhh..... We'll let you know how the ultrasound goes this morning, i just wish there's no cysts in there and that i'm just about to ovulate so we can have at least a chance this cycle. But still i'm glad we had these tests already, we might not have BFP this time but who knows maybe next cycle is my month.... LOL just trying to be positive i know it will happen.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> the c/hs are dotted because of ur fertile CM after O. I think that's why FF didn't give u crosshairs for CD8-10. last cycle I put in watery cm 4 days after O and FF stole my crosshairs so I learned not to record fertile cm in FF unless its when I know my fertile time is. If ur LP looks short again, that's probably caused from ff messing up. But so far ur LP is probably already going to be 3 days longer than last cycle (according to FF setting ur O date on CD11) and a 12 day LP is pretty good . Knowing u have a better LP along with dh's nice strong swimmers, once u figure out ur correct O day, I really think u'll get ur bfp asap after that . My doc said it takes women on average 1 yr to conceive because of how long it can take to figure out ur true O date. I def struggled with my O date before temping...i was AT least oing 2 days earlier then I ever thought, usually oed 3-4 days before I thought though. I was completely missing my fertile period like you may doing but again, this would be GOOD news for ur next cycle because you will know that's why you haven't conceived yet and nothing else is the matter. I'm very excited for ur next cycle with the new info we have about u  lol
> 
> so my temp spike yest was just my body trying to fight my cold, as I suspected. Oh well. I was actually hoping I oed earlier this cycle but didn't happen yet. My ovary has been going crazy though so I know its coming soon. Now if only my tube could be open! FX it'll be open shortly :-DClick to expand...

I just hope they can make my period back to 3-5 days so we can bd as soon as cd7 to catch that early egg..... at least i know i do ovulate it just happens so early than expected...... With all these information i know :bfp: is just around the corner. FX'd to you and everyone TTC. I'm just so relieved DHs :spermy: are well equipped, lol :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mdscpa! I think that ultrasound will be able to tell you if u already released ur egg/eggs this cycle as well...fx u catch it!  and that's awesome they are doing an hsg next cycle if no bfp this cycle, its always good to have a plan plus hsgs can be therapeutic for ttc . And omgoshh! I am so happy to hear ur dh's results came back so great! That's awesome! Also, for the HSG, id mention to ur doc that there's a possibility that you may O early because they are supposed to do it before O because if there's a fertilized egg sitting in ur tube when they do it, it can cause it to go into ur abdominal cavity (a form of ectopic) so just for safety precautions, id mention it. I told my doc that I sometimes O early and they made sure they got me in a few days earlier. Its ok if ur still spotting when u get it done . Your chart is confusing me this cycle! Lol I can't wait to see how it all goes. I hope this is one of ur longer cycles and that you get some of those awesome soldiers up there awaiting that egg!  FX veryyyy tight!! I am just so happy you got such great news, I can't stop smiling . I most def see a baby in your near future. Very exciting! Tons of dust to u! Hopefully ull get ur bfp in June sometime like I did with aiden, FX!
> 
> 
> Thanks, i will surely make that point to my doc next cycle. Today's temp gave me CHs of course broken lines again since and i know it has something to do with the ferning thing, anyways i'll leave it as that. Funny thing is the CHs was on the day my DH had his SA, urrrgggghhhh..... We'll let you know how the ultrasound goes this morning, i just wish there's no cysts in there and that i'm just about to ovulate so we can have at least a chance this cycle. But still i'm glad we had these tests already, we might not have BFP this time but who knows maybe next cycle is my month.... LOL just trying to be positive i know it will happen.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> the c/hs are dotted because of ur fertile CM after O. I think that's why FF didn't give u crosshairs for CD8-10. last cycle I put in watery cm 4 days after O and FF stole my crosshairs so I learned not to record fertile cm in FF unless its when I know my fertile time is. If ur LP looks short again, that's probably caused from ff messing up. But so far ur LP is probably already going to be 3 days longer than last cycle (according to FF setting ur O date on CD11) and a 12 day LP is pretty good . Knowing u have a better LP along with dh's nice strong swimmers, once u figure out ur correct O day, I really think u'll get ur bfp asap after that . My doc said it takes women on average 1 yr to conceive because of how long it can take to figure out ur true O date. I def struggled with my O date before temping...i was AT least oing 2 days earlier then I ever thought, usually oed 3-4 days before I thought though. I was completely missing my fertile period like you may doing but again, this would be GOOD news for ur next cycle because you will know that's why you haven't conceived yet and nothing else is the matter. I'm very excited for ur next cycle with the new info we have about u  lol
> 
> so my temp spike yest was just my body trying to fight my cold, as I suspected. Oh well. I was actually hoping I oed earlier this cycle but didn't happen yet. My ovary has been going crazy though so I know its coming soon. Now if only my tube could be open! FX it'll be open shortly :-DClick to expand...
> 
> I just hope they can make my period back to 3-5 days so we can bd as soon as cd7 to catch that early egg..... at least i know i do ovulate it just happens so early than expected...... With all these information i know :bfp: is just around the corner. FX'd to you and everyone TTC. I'm just so relieved DHs :spermy: are well equipped, lol :happydance:Click to expand...

lol see, this is the best way to think about it all! . And u are right, with all this new info, ur bfp WILL be right around the corner!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo Kenna! Ur temp went up some more!! Yay!! FX sooo extremely tight for u!!! Omgosh I'm getting soo excited!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, right now i will try what the doc prescribed me folic and glucophage (metformin) which she told me to take already and on next cycle she'll prescribe me something to induce my ovulation she didn't tell me what though but i'm thinking maybe clomid, i hope so coz when i took that 2 years ago i ended up releasing 2 eggs (one from each ovary) so who knows it's taking us this long coz we're gonna end up with two (which is possible since twinning runs in the the family). But one is good enough. Also, the doc is so optimistic about me getting pregnant within a year and told me not to worry coz a lot of her patient got pregnant even with PCOS.


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne I'm so glad you got some answers from your doctor! It sounds like you have a good plan in place :)


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you daphne!!!!!! I hadn't released any eggs from the left one in a long time until last cycle. Clomid def woke it up ;)


----------



## Wishing1010

And thanks ladies, can't believe I O'ed after all this time lol. Oh well! At Least it looks like I do O on my own, just at abnormal times!


----------



## aidensmommy1

This chart is the best none medicated chart that I can remember u having. That's exciting! Maybe ur progesterone is higher now making O more visible on ur charts . Either way, it def cant be a bad thing that ur getting a clearer pattern. FX for u!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, Mary!!! I just showed DH my chart for the first time since last cycle and he was like "baby, you've been going through a lot this month with your cycle, huh?". I just wanted to cry lol


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> FX for you daphne!!!!!! I hadn't released any eggs from the left one in a long time until last cycle. Clomid def woke it up ;)

I haven't taken anything aside from fertilaid which i already stopped a couple of days ago and i did O on my left based on the ultrasound done earlier today. Still i won't continue fertilaid coz it made me have my period longer than i have in previous cycles. And will stick to what the doc prescribed me. 

And oh, you got a good temp rise today. hope it continues..... What a very late O u got there but at least you O'ed on your own. Fingers Crossed to you kenna.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, right now i will try what the doc prescribed me folic and glucophage (metformin) which she told me to take already and on next cycle she'll prescribe me something to induce my ovulation she didn't tell me what though but i'm thinking maybe clomid, i hope so coz when i took that 2 years ago i ended up releasing 2 eggs (one from each ovary) so who knows it's taking us this long coz we're gonna end up with two (which is possible since twinning runs in the the family). But one is good enough. Also, the doc is so optimistic about me getting pregnant within a year and told me not to worry coz a lot of her patient got pregnant even with PCOS.

 I dont think u have anything to worry about . I was just mentioning the vitex because I must have misread and didn't know u were taking meds from the doc again, I thought u were just saying those meds have helped u before. That's very exciting that you will be on those meds again. And I wasn't saying itd take u the full yr to conceive, I was just telling u that not bding on time for O or not knowing when O is, is why they say "give it a year". I was basically trying to say that with u knowing ur correct O day, I think u will be pregnant in no time even if u have pcos. I actually have a friend who has conceived both of her babies in less than 3 yrs (she had both babies in those 3 yrs) after being told by a doc that pcos would make it extra hard for her...docs need to watch what they say because in many women, they can get pregnant JUST FINE with pcos...like my friend got pregnant without charting or anything and she only tried for each baby 2 cycles! (lucky!! Lol) but I'm very happy for her and its encouraging to hear stories like that  figured id share it. It sounds like u are going down the right path completely! I'm very excited for u. The meds ur taking can also increase odds of multiples as well. I know a few women that did clomid and then took metiformin and the metiformin worked even better for them so u never know! . Meds from ur doc is better then the vitex while ttc so I'm even more excited . Your doc may just be optimistic or acting like she is so u dont start to worry IF for some reason it doesn't happen by then. She probably just doesn't want u getting discouraged if it takes a little longer. FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Thanks, Mary!!! I just showed DH my chart for the first time since last cycle and he was like "baby, you've been going through a lot this month with your cycle, huh?". I just wanted to cry lol

lol awee, its so nice when they acknowledge all that we go through...it reassures us that they care about everything that's going on as well . I love caring dh's! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

Ok now i'm confused.... I just met my friend who is a sonographer i showed her my ultrasound and she told me my ovaries looked very good and im not polycystic same as what the radiologist told me, but my doc told me different that i do have pcos, grrrr... Anyways, at least we got some prescription from the doc that i know will help me with my ovulation. But I'm sure i do have it because i was diagnosed with it before. I just want to let this cycle pass and move on to the next one... Please let the time fly, lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Ok now i'm confused.... I just met my friend who is a sonographer i showed her my ultrasound and she told me my ovaries looked very good and im not polycystic same as what the radiologist told me, but my doc told me different that i do have pcos, grrrr... Anyways, at least we got some prescription from the doc that i know will help me with my ovulation. But I'm sure i do have it because i was diagnosed with it before. I just want to let this cycle pass and move on to the next one... Please let the time fly, lol

your friend probably just doesn't see a cluster of cysts and having just a single cyst is actually quite common. Maybe ur doc is just being cautious because you have been diagnosed in the past and maybe she's just trying to take care of any cysts now before they cluster, u know? I'm not ur doc so I have no clue what's going thru her mind but if both ur friend and the radiologist thought ur ovaries looked fine, I bet they are. As I said, ur doc may just be trying to fix it before it has any Chance to get worse. FX this is the case. Maybe you could call and ask ur doc/her nurse about it some more. Idk how ur doc office works but I'm able to call and ask questions and get the answers I need pretty much whenever (as long as they have the answers im looking for that is). Maybe talkin to ur doc about it again and ask more questions could help ur confusion about it all. & as u said, at least u got to leave there with ur prescription and that should help either way . GL;


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo! DH just planned our early anniversary trip! Going on a cruise to the Bahamas in September! Got an ocean view room with a balcony!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Woo! DH just planned our early anniversary trip! Going on a cruise to the Bahamas in September! Got an ocean view room with a balcony!

LUCKY!!!!! I am sooooo jealous! Lol I've always wanted to go to the Bahamas! Take tons of pics for me when u go! Id love to be able to go down and enjoy that weather and meet u as well  lol. But u also live in FL so I can go down and visit you and have beautiful weather to enjoy year round! We will be down to visit you sometime, that's a promise! . You can pack me in your suit case and dh can hop in ur dh's suitcase...hahaha


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Jess, are we supposed to be able to comment on your blog? I might be missing something.

You should be able to comment! I haven't looked at it from an outside view, so I suppose I should be able to. You may have to follow before it will let you post comments though..... I don't know. I'll look at it in a bit.



mdscpa said:


> Ultrasound went well, bad news are both my ovaries are polycystic and that i already ovulate on my left ovary which is good coz i never release egg there except when i was in metformin and clomid years ago, maybe fertilaid really helped me. However, our timing is already off maybe FF is right in giving me CHs on CD11.. Will undergo hormones test (fsh and lh) and induce my ovulation next cycle. Doc prescribed me with folic (which i already take) and glucophage. I knew i have PCOS maybe that's what causing me to have different cycles every month. :(

When I had my ultrasound the sonograph er said my ovaries looked polycycstic but the blood tests and regular cycles indicated otherwise. Cysts do form on your ovary following ovulation called the corpus luteum, which stimulates the release of progesterone. I believe you are having bloods next cycle which will give you a much bigger picture than the sonogram did.



Wishing1010 said:


> Thanks, Mary!!! I just showed DH my chart for the first time since last cycle and he was like "baby, you've been going through a lot this month with your cycle, huh?". I just wanted to cry lol

Wholly temp! Your chart is rockin and a Rollin now! I would cry too if my hubby said something like that about my chart......he doesn't even look at them.



mdscpa said:


> Ok now i'm confused.... I just met my friend who is a sonographer i showed her my ultrasound and she told me my ovaries looked very good and im not polycystic same as what the radiologist told me, but my doc told me different that i do have pcos, grrrr... Anyways, at least we got some prescription from the doc that i know will help me with my ovulation. But I'm sure i do have it because i was diagnosed with it before. I just want to let this cycle pass and move on to the next one... Please let the time fly, lol

I hope this cycle moves on quickly for you. The waiting game sucks!



Wishing1010 said:


> Woo! DH just planned our early anniversary trip! Going on a cruise to the Bahamas in September! Got an ocean view room with a balcony!

How fun! 

AFM: waiting for AF to arrive now. I had a dream that I accidentally got pregnant this cycle which has me kind of freaked out. I shouldn't ovulate until after surgery, which should be a natural enough method of birth control. Bah! Other than that, I monitized my you tube account to try and get a little bit of an income over the summer. If you happen to watch my you tube videos don't skip past the ads please LOL. I am feeling a bit better from the antibiotics. I'm on day 2 of 3 and my back doesn't hurt nearly as badly as it did. Hubby bumped my kidney though and I nearly killed him it hurt so bad. 49 days left before we can officially ttc again!


----------



## Jrepp

Megan - I just looked at my blog and I think I know what you are talking about. In order to comment on a post, you have to actually click the heading of the post and then scroll down to leave a comment. I think you are just viewing the "home page" not the individual posts.


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo!!! Less than 50 days and you can TTC again!!!! So excited for you!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just got a huge smile on my face thinking about the summer. I feel alot of luck coming our way! I know, I know, I say this every other cycle lol BUT summertime is just an all around good time of yr and I have a good feeling for all of us! Including myself and I haven't truly had good feelings for myself in a while. It feels good to be more excited again. Jess, Kenna, and I are all going to be trying harder again in about 1 1/2 cycles and everyone else has started or is starting something new and its really exciting to me . I have my fingers crossed for everyone! TONS OF :dust:

I think I'm oing today. I just told Kenna that I still thought I may have oed already BUT 2mins after I told her that, I started getting tons and tons of EWCM! I have to wear a panty liner!! So I'm pretty sure ill see a rise in the next day or two. Hopefully I continue to get this beautiful CM once my tube is functioning some day..fx it can happen & soon!!  My ovary has been cramping for about 2-3 days. Hopefully it'll release this time so 2 1/2 cycles from now will come quicker for me lol


----------



## Jrepp

I'm just excited to be trying...... I'm looking into things to "help" but just kind of natural stuff. I'm not too terribly into taking things lol. After all the stuff I've taken it's funny that I don't want to take things for pregnancy.

That's exciting if your oing today. It seems kind of early for you, but I'm so off on people's cycles that I don't know.


----------



## Wishing1010

Only thing I'm taking besides my prenatal right now is a folic acid supplement. Just a little extra to help a little bean develop if I actually do get a BFP! So tired of taking everything!

What have you come up with as far as something to help with pg?


----------



## Jrepp

Lol not much! I took (not supposed to take vitamins with estrogen pills, or before surgery) prenatals and folic acid. I was considering the moon cup thing, but Ronny said no and I can't figure out how it works to keep stuff up there. A lot of it is just healthy eating, stress reduction and......well I'm still working on it. I'm not really wanting to try the "fertility boosters" from herbs and whatnot because I think my system is working pretty well so far and I don't want to mess it up. I may go back to the progesterone cream since the re prescribed the suppositories when I finally get a bfp. She did say at my last appointment though that she doesn't think it will do much, but won't hurt me if I do decide to go that route.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I'm just excited to be trying...... I'm looking into things to "help" but just kind of natural stuff. I'm not too terribly into taking things lol. After all the stuff I've taken it's funny that I don't want to take things for pregnancy.
> 
> That's exciting if your oing today. It seems kind of early for you, but I'm so off on people's cycles that I don't know.

lol, I couldn't keep up with anyone last cycle either! Now I keep my self sane by stalking all of you lol. And if I am O'ing today, itd only be about 1day earlier than my "usual" O date. I usually O around cycle day 11 but have ranged from CD9-12 (with the exception of the cycle I oed on CD15 while I was taking the vitex). 
I too am not too big on taking new meds...i def would if I needed them! But I like to try and stick to the natural products (enzymes & vitex) and for me, they def seem to help!  but I too focus mainly on eating healthy and trying to keep my body healthy both mentally and physically because we all know those factors can potentially affect things :-\.
And I hear u on being excited to try! Dh and I haven't actually talked about O or anything in about 2 months and I haven't used opks or been bding as much during my fertile period...im excited to be able to either really start trying again or raise the funding for IVF. We'll see how everything goes I suppose...I cant wait to be able to have some true hope that I could actually get a bfp. Knowing its not possible sucks pretty bad :-\. 
Jess how was the weather in ur area today?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Lol not much! I took (not supposed to take vitamins with estrogen pills, or before surgery) prenatals and folic acid. I was considering the moon cup thing, but Ronny said no and I can't figure out how it works to keep stuff up there. A lot of it is just healthy eating, stress reduction and......well I'm still working on it. I'm not really wanting to try the "fertility boosters" from herbs and whatnot because I think my system is working pretty well so far and I don't want to mess it up. I may go back to the progesterone cream since the re prescribed the suppositories when I finally get a bfp. She did say at my last appointment though that she doesn't think it will do much, but won't hurt me if I do decide to go that route.

I think you will have no problem carrying your forever baby! Your issues are fixed!!!! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I completely agree with Kenna, Jess! I think your forever baby will be here before you know it! FX your dream was just a sign that you will get a bfp as soon as its possible . I believe you'll get your sticky bean soon regardless..
:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

It's about to rain.....possibly some flooding. No tornados though.

Some exciting/terrifying news: the stitches on my cervix fell out today while I was in the shower. Scared me sooooo bad I screamed for hubby to come see. The cramping in my uterus is a lot better but my belly button still hurts. I did navigate the waters up there and noticed that the top of my cervix is rock hard and the bottom feels normal. Not too sure about it but not overly concerned either.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo one step closer to back to normal!! I wouldn't worry about your cervix, I think it's Just still Healing. FX you feel wayyyy better!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Holy moly Kenna, its 630 and ur chart isn't updated! You must have actually slept in for once :-D lol 

AFM, so I guess yest was my body preparing itself to O...my ovary is still going nuts! But I got my famous O dip so I'm pretty certain just from that alone that ill be O'ing today. I know the dip doesn't always mean O but for me, it usually does. FX dh will be in the mood tonight just to give us a bigger shot if my tube happens to open on up!  either way, I think we already pretty much covered it but some more swimmers could never hurt  lol

I hope all of you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ongosh Kenna!!!! I am getting waaayy excited for u!!! This is the absolute best rise you've ever had during a non medicated cycle! (that ive seen anyway!) I am jumping up and down!! Lol you have a clear rise happening!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hehehe :) I'm just glad to see some good temps!


----------



## Megamegan

Woohoo nice rise Kenna! 

Good morning everyone. I am going to the GYM today! The last 6 months, I have barely worked out at all. I got a Groupon for some fitness classes, and on the days I don't have them, I'm just gonna take my butt to the gym and try to accomplish something. I've been toying with the idea of hiring a personal trainer but every time I think about that, I just convince myself I can do it myself (so much money!!). I am a huge fan of weight lifting and fun exercise like Zumba, but I have the hardest time motivating myself. 

SO I am putting this out there: Does anyone want to work out with me?!? We could come up with a schedule and hold ourselves accountable. I thought about starting a thread somewhere, but I think I would only go through with it with you girls because I know you better. Anyone else trying to get motivated to get fit or lose a few pounds? My goal is to exercise daily in some way, build muscle around my injury sites, and get super prepared for my PT test in July (pushups, sit-ups, bike). If you want to join me, share your goals and let's come up with a plan! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, that temps keep on rising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so happy for you. That long wait to O really is paying off....

AFM, hubby and i had a little misunderstanding last night. We slept without even saying anything to each other. Then he left for work without saying a word..... I hate it so bad... But then he started calling but i don't pick up... He should realize I got hurt, even if you fight at least tell me your leaving already.. Then suddenly he came back leaving his work (to say sorry) for a bit ... I mean a bit more, coz we ended up BD'ing, lol. Maybe a little fight is what we need to keep the relationship more exciting... hahahhaha


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey guys, haven't really been on in a few days. A lot has gone on with you ladies in the last few days.

Megan I was thinking about starting a workout too. I think dh and I are going to work out together. He already works out. Friday night we had my niece and nephew spend the night. My niece does competitive cheer and I surprised her by getting out in the yard and tumbling with her. Im super sore today and forgot how much I love that post workout soreness! 

Jess that would have scared the crap out of me too, a foreign object falling out of me. I bet the relief is incredible!

Kenna lucky duck going on a cruise to the Bahamas! 

Mary are you opking this cycle? Or just cm and temp monitoring?

Daphne did you like clomid? How many cycles did you take it?

I started opking yest. Im having some awesome ovary pains like I have had since taking letrozole. Usually around two cycles days ago I would have triggered, so I know my follies are ready just waiting for my lh surge! it would be nice if it could happen today or tomorrow because we are off of work and could get some quality bding in. But thats not reality lol. My body never works on the schedule I want!


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> Hey guys, haven't really been on in a few days. A lot has gone on with you ladies in the last few days.
> 
> Megan I was thinking about starting a workout too. I think dh and I are going to work out together. He already works out. Friday night we had my niece and nephew spend the night. My niece does competitive cheer and I surprised her by getting out in the yard and tumbling with her. Im super sore today and forgot how much I love that post workout soreness!
> 
> Jess that would have scared the crap out of me too, a foreign object falling out of me. I bet the relief is incredible!
> 
> Kenna lucky duck going on a cruise to the Bahamas!
> 
> Mary are you opking this cycle? Or just cm and temp monitoring?
> 
> Daphne did you like clomid? How many cycles did you take it?
> 
> I started opking yest. Im having some awesome ovary pains like I have had since taking letrozole. Usually around two cycles days ago I would have triggered, so I know my follies are ready just waiting for my lh surge! it would be nice if it could happen today or tomorrow because we are off of work and could get some quality bding in. But thats not reality lol. My body never works on the schedule I want!

My previous doc put me on clomid coz i barely have eggs on my right and nothing on my left ovaries 3 months before my DH had his vacation to see if my body will respond and it did immediately. I produced eggs on both ovaries and always release 2 eggs one on each side every cycle. Unfortunately, never conceive coz DH arrived late for my O. Then stopped it since it's gonna take awhile before DH comes again. Fortunately last year i followed him here after i got a job that's when we started TTC.. Right now my doc only put me on folic and glucophage started taking them today. We are waiting for my progesterone test on CD 21 which is on Friday and also waiting for the next cycle (if we don't conceive this cycle which im sure we didnt coz we havnt had sex before my CD11 O as per FF in preparation for DH's SA, unless i Oed later, hehehe) to have FSH and LH tests then she'll induce my ovulation. I'm not sure yet how she's gonna do it or if she'll put me on clomid as well so we will see.


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh ok, I have heard a lot if bad things about side effects if clomid. My re gave me the choice of clomid or letrozole(femara) and u chose letrozole. The only side effects I have are hot flashes and night sweats. But then I also heard of women not having side effects from clomid. Dh took clomid for 6 months straight and he def had side effects!


----------



## mdscpa

We'll see what my doc will give me next cycle aside from glucophage (metformin). Oh, i forgot to mention last time i was on metformin and clomid. I can't remember having any side effects when i was on those meds. DH is still on fertilaid/countboost/motility boost, he thinks maybe because of that why he has good SA analysis, but we're not actually sure because it's his first SA ever so we don't have anything in comparison.. But he's thinking of ordering some more since he's about to finish them all. So far he didn't have any side effects.


----------



## Wishing1010

I had hot flashes and night sweats but was only on 25mg so I'm sure I had it easy lol!

And Megan, I am definitely considering what you said about making goals and sticking together when it comes to fitness!


----------



## froggyfrog

Well clomid didn't help dh. He actually was diagnosed with varicocel veins, and had a procedure to fix them. They went in through his aorta and placed a spring looking thing in his abdomen in a vein that goes down to his testicles. That was supposed to do the trick and when he went in for a follow up sa it didn't work at all. Then after taking clomid every day for 6 months they monitered his count and it still stayed around the same. About 3 mill with 33 percent motility. So she took him off of that and he started taking horny goat weed and his last sa was 20 mill pre wash. With 7 mill post wash. So we are pretty sure it's the horny goat weed!


----------



## Wishing1010

Those are amazing new numbers, Chelsea!!!! I'm sure you will get your BFP in no time! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Woohoo nice rise Kenna!
> 
> Good morning everyone. I am going to the GYM today! The last 6 months, I have barely worked out at all. I got a Groupon for some fitness classes, and on the days I don't have them, I'm just gonna take my butt to the gym and try to accomplish something. I've been toying with the idea of hiring a personal trainer but every time I think about that, I just convince myself I can do it myself (so much money!!). I am a huge fan of weight lifting and fun exercise like Zumba, but I have the hardest time motivating myself.
> 
> SO I am putting this out there: Does anyone want to work out with me?!? We could come up with a schedule and hold ourselves accountable. I thought about starting a thread somewhere, but I think I would only go through with it with you girls because I know you better. Anyone else trying to get motivated to get fit or lose a few pounds? My goal is to exercise daily in some way, build muscle around my injury sites, and get super prepared for my PT test in July (pushups, sit-ups, bike). If you want to join me, share your goals and let's come up with a plan! :)

I would love to join you after the leg surgery! I keep telling hubby that I want to work out, but every time I get enough motivation to do it, something happens. I'm proud of you for making the commitment though.



froggyfrog said:


> Hey guys, haven't really been on in a few days. A lot has gone on with you ladies in the last few days.
> 
> Megan I was thinking about starting a workout too. I think dh and I are going to work out together. He already works out. Friday night we had my niece and nephew spend the night. My niece does competitive cheer and I surprised her by getting out in the yard and tumbling with her. Im super sore today and forgot how much I love that post workout soreness!
> 
> Jess that would have scared the crap out of me too, a foreign object falling out of me. I bet the relief is incredible!
> 
> Kenna lucky duck going on a cruise to the Bahamas!
> 
> Mary are you opking this cycle? Or just cm and temp monitoring?
> 
> Daphne did you like clomid? How many cycles did you take it?
> 
> I started opking yest. Im having some awesome ovary pains like I have had since taking letrozole. Usually around two cycles days ago I would have triggered, so I know my follies are ready just waiting for my lh surge! it would be nice if it could happen today or tomorrow because we are off of work and could get some quality bding in. But thats not reality lol. My body never works on the schedule I want!

Isn't that the truth about our bodies not working like we plan them to. Are you on a modified plan this month since you aren't triggering?



Wishing1010 said:


> I had hot flashes and night sweats but was only on 25mg so I'm sure I had it easy lol!
> 
> And Megan, I am definitely considering what you said about making goals and sticking together when it comes to fitness!

Wow, what a temp rise. I am so happy that your body is doing something!


----------



## froggyfrog

I sure hope so. I feel really bad for dh for everything he has been through. I thank him all the time for doing everything he can for our future family. I really see us as parents already even though we haven't ever been pregnant, because we are doing anything for our child.


----------



## Jrepp

Haha: AFM I am busy as a bee cleaning! If you saw my video on my ttc tag you would know that I hate cleaning and things Got way out of control when I had surgery. I asked hubby to take care of me, which he did really well......the rest of the house he neglected pretty well. I've got 17 days until surgery, minus my birthday day, our anniversary weekend and the majority of the week days because I am at work.....which pretty much leaves like 2 days to get everything cleaned organized and ready to go! Oh my! Still waiting for AF to arrive. Hubby and I were able to make love without any pain. I was even able to o for the first time in like 3 months! I did notice another stitch up there but oh well.


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess modified is a good word for it! We are just taking a break from the intense ttc for a few cycles.


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> Well clomid didn't help dh. He actually was diagnosed with varicocel veins, and had a procedure to fix them. They went in through his aorta and placed a spring looking thing in his abdomen in a vein that goes down to his testicles. That was supposed to do the trick and when he went in for a follow up sa it didn't work at all. Then after taking clomid every day for 6 months they monitered his count and it still stayed around the same. About 3 mill with 33 percent motility. So she took him off of that and he started taking horny goat weed and his last sa was 20 mill pre wash. With 7 mill post wash. So we are pretty sure it's the horny goat weed!

With those awesome numbers he should continue what he is taking but i'm no expert, just trying to be one lol. As long as it doesnt make him feel ill i think its ok. Me and DH are not enthusiastic about taking medicines in TTC but if that what it takes for us to have a family why not. We will be the happiest person once we all get our BFP with all these things we do while TTC i know its gonna pay off....

:dust: to ALL OF US....


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Haha: AFM I am busy as a bee cleaning! If you saw my video on my ttc tag you would know that I hate cleaning and things Got way out of control when I had surgery. I asked hubby to take care of me, which he did really well......the rest of the house he neglected pretty well. I've got 17 days until surgery, minus my birthday day, our anniversary weekend and the majority of the week days because I am at work.....which pretty much leaves like 2 days to get everything cleaned organized and ready to go! Oh my! Still waiting for AF to arrive. Hubby and I were able to make love without any pain. I was even able to o for the first time in like 3 months! I did notice another stitch up there but oh well.

Yay for pain free loving!!!! And oh boy, not a fun day but def good to knock it all out!!! I enjoy cleaning lol, I'm a dork! Resting up now so I can tackle the house this evening! :)


----------



## Megamegan

I wish I were like you Kenna, loving to clean- I'm so much more like you Jess. But DH gets mad at me for it. It drives him nuts living in a dirty or messy place. I don't like it either, but it's hard for me to get in the mood of cleaning. Once I'm in it, I do a good job. I'm just inconsistent!!


----------



## Jrepp

My hubby doesn't get mad, but definitely doesn't help clean things up!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mine is good with dishes and vacuuming once in a while but knows that I like everything a certain way when it's cleaned, so he tried not to help much lol


----------



## Megamegan

To be honest, I would feel much cleaner if my little dog was house trained. She kinda chooses when she wants to pee outside- very picky. If it is wet out there or a loud noise, forget it. We desperately need a solution but have yet to find a good one besides having all hard floors (right now we are constantly cleaning carpet in our rental. YUCK) If that smell was gone, I would feel like I could breathe and clean much more regularly. It's just too much to have to clean up the carpet all the time. Anyone have experience with little dogs and house training? I can do the crate but not when we are out for a very long time.


----------



## froggyfrog

We kind of share chores, but the house is cleanest when one of us is home alone. We get lazy when we are home together because we just want to hang out


----------



## Wishing1010

I only have a larger dog, and he hasn't had an accident since he was a pup. We did crate training (even if gone for a long time) and then when he got bigger, we started taking him to doggie daycare while we are at work. Lol :) he loves it and it's cheaper than fixing whatever havoc he could wreak while we are working. Plus he gets lots of exercise and stays in shape.

Froggy, we get that way sometimes too! I find I get the most cleaning done right before work, when he has left and I can tackle my mental to-do list.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I like to clean while dh is at work. Since I'm a "housewife" right now, I just feel like its my "duty" to do the house work. He doesn't feel that way and still tries to help out but I try to make it so there's nothing for him to do when he gets out of work, besides cook with me sometimes . 

Sorry I've been MIA today. Been very busy! Ive only read this last page so far but will catch up in the a.m!

Jess, I'm happy you can BD comfortably again and can enjoy it!  I knew it wouldn't be much longer! It must have been those stitches causing all that pain. Thank goodness they fell out!!! And yay for O! Boy, time has flown by! You'll be officially trying again in no time!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Okay, I read a little bit more before bed...

Chelsea, I'm just temping and checking CM this cycle. We are NTNP because of my tube being blocked. I don't want to just give up JUST INCASE a miracle happens and my tube actual opens AND functions but I also dont want to obsess when my chances are so incredibly slim. Even though I have a feeling IVF will truly be my way of conceiving, I like to still hold out hope and try and bd around my fertile time . FX I get my bfp at some point, regardless of how! 
:dust:

I can feel O pains as I type this so hopefully ill see a nice rise tomorrow, or at least a decent one!  goodnight ladies!


----------



## Jrepp

No AF yet, not cramping or anything. I baked the witch some cookies so hopefully she'll be here tomorrow


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> No AF yet, not cramping or anything. I baked the witch some cookies so hopefully she'll be here tomorrow

lol! I love that! "I baked the witch some cookies.." haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, no temp rise but I still believe I Oed last night. It takes 24-48hrs for our temps to rise after O so I guess my rise will be tomorrow. I wanted to be able to test on my bday and be 8-9dpo AT LEAST but I guess my grampa's bday on June 4th will be my early test day if I feel the need to test early


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I absolutely just knew u really oed 3 days ago! That makes for an even better rise from the very start of ur tww! Yay! I'm getting more excited by the day!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> AFM, no temp rise but I still believe I Oed last night. It takes 24-48hrs for our temps to rise after O so I guess my rise will be tomorrow. I wanted to be able to test on my bday and be 8-9dpo AT LEAST but I guess my grampa's bday on June 4th will be my early test day if I feel the need to test early

Hmm! I really expected to see your temp rise! FX it does so tomorrow :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna, I absolutely just knew u really oed 3 days ago! That makes for an even better rise from the very start of ur tww! Yay! I'm getting more excited by the day!!!!

Makes complete sense as I was complaining about how bad my ovaries hurt that day lol I'm going to go back and out my OPK in FF.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> AFM, no temp rise but I still believe I Oed last night. It takes 24-48hrs for our temps to rise after O so I guess my rise will be tomorrow. I wanted to be able to test on my bday and be 8-9dpo AT LEAST but I guess my grampa's bday on June 4th will be my early test day if I feel the need to test early

I pray you get your temp rise tomorrow. FX'd for you hun.

AFM, temp are all over the place. If I indeed Oed few days ago, based on FF CHs and ultrasound done 2 days ago, I should be seeing a biphasic pattern.... Pregnant or Not i know progesterone should increase, unless i have problems with that area.... Anyways, I'll just have to wait for my progesterone test on Saturday and expect AF on or few days after that...


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry your temps are wacky mdscpa :( FX they straighten out for you!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh, maybe trying temping vaginally (if you don't already). That's supposed to help you see your temp pattern better.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm sorry your temps are wacky mdscpa :( FX they straighten out for you!!!

I'm not sure if the metformin has something to do with today's temp i took my first last night so we will see what my temp will be by tomorrow. But honestly, i don't feel positive this cycle because i think our timing is really off but it's fine we got answers already and someone is checking me already which is one step closer to :bfp: i suppose, :happydance:

Your O date moved Kenna.. Hmmm, that's gonna make you/us wait longer, hehehhehe... but i'm happy for you.... FX'd....


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne, what day is it where you are? I'm getting thrown off by the dates in your chart because it's only the 26th here and your chart is at May 30th.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Daphne, what day is it where you are? I'm getting thrown off by the dates in your chart because it's only the 26th here and your chart is at May 30th.

Whoa I just noticed that too!


----------



## Jrepp

The most I would think is that it would be Tuesday there.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne, what day is it where you are? I'm getting thrown off by the dates in your chart because it's only the 26th here and your chart is at May 30th.

Lol.. Im from Mars hence the date difference we have, lol..... i was just playing with it for a few minutes whether it will change my crosshairs or not. so tried putting future dates and it did change my CH's to CD14 if at least i got a temp increase by .3 degrees by tomorrow and stayed elevated for another two days.... I was just crazy trying the "what ifs temps".... sorry for making your ladies confused....


----------



## Jrepp

Oh, that makes sense!

So, its 10:30am and AF has not arrived yet. I am getting antsy because I took my last pill on Thursday (yes, I stopped 2 days early lol) so AF would be here before I went back to work..... Like we always say, our bodies don't work according to our schedule!

I do have a favor to ask of you guys though. I am trying to get a little bit of an income coming in from my You Tube channel by monititizing it. If it wouldn't be too much trouble, would you ladies mind subscribing and watching some of the videos including the full ad? I am about 50 minutes away from adding a new video to the channel on my 6 week post op update.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well I got my smiley face today! Im super excited since we have the day off. We are going to bd as much as we can today!


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> Well I got my smiley face today! Im super excited since we have the day off. We are going to bd as much as we can today!

Wohooooo...... It's time for some hard but fun work..... FXd to you... If you don't mind, may i ask your name please?

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, what day is it where you are? I'm getting thrown off by the dates in your chart because it's only the 26th here and your chart is at May 30th.
> 
> Lol.. Im from Mars hence the date difference we have, lol..... i was just playing with it for a few minutes whether it will change my crosshairs or not. so tried putting future dates and it did change my CH's to CD14 if at least i got a temp increase by .3 degrees by tomorrow and stayed elevated for another two days.... I was just crazy trying the "what ifs temps".... sorry for making your ladies confused....Click to expand...

FF may change it if ur temp is high tomorrow but only because if the fertile CM u have entered. From CD12 (besides the 2 day drop on 2&3dpo), ur temps are in ur "post O range" so that's what its looking like to me...plus ur doc said u already Oed when u had ur appt right? I just wanted to let u know that FF may falsely change it to CD 14 due to the fertile CM u reported and I only want to warn u JUST because when AF shows her ugly face, I don't want you to think you have a shorter LP again, u know? Its looking to me like you have a 12 day LP but we dont know 100% which day u oed last cycle but I believe ur LP will be between 12-13 days. That's plenty of time for your sticky bean to implant!  I'm very excited for ur next cycle! Even tho u missed O, you have such good odds for next cycle! U learned so much this month about ur body that can help u for next  I know what its like oing early and having to BD while ur still spotting so I can share what I usually do when I'm spotting or may spot...i just keep a towel or something next to the bed, or under me, and that way IF there is a tiny bit of a mess, it can be easily taken care of but ive found, usually from all the fluids our bodies produce any how, usually it'll idk "wash away" any icky stuff..lol Idk how else to say that...and just remember, alls it takes is ONE time so what I do is I make sure we BD on CD5 or 6 and then I'll do it every other day from there (or more when spotting stops). Just throwing some ideas out there  Hopefully ur meds will prevent u from Oing so early any how but that's what I do JUST INCASE my body decides to O on CD9, u kno? I'm very excited for ur next cycle!! And I'm excited to see if ur LP is 12-13 days as I suspect lol (its how I test my knowledge haha) good luck hun! You should use this tww to focus on doing some nice things for yourself or u and dh or both! Its sooo hard to relax and not stress usually so when I'm forced to skip O for tests or something, I like to take that time to relax (well the best I can anyways! Lol) good luck hun! I just realized...u've been the one stuck with all my books lately..haha 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Well I got my smiley face today! Im super excited since we have the day off. We are going to bd as much as we can today!

good luck chelsea!!!! I hope u catch that eggy and get ur sticky bean!!! I have everything crossed for all u ladies! Now go catch that egg!


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> Well I got my smiley face today! Im super excited since we have the day off. We are going to bd as much as we can today!

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get it gurl! LOL


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I will def subscribe to ur YouTube account...do I need to make an account first? That's a very good idea and my family and I are doing an IVF fundraiser for me right now and maybe you could give me some pointers on way to earn money to go towards my fundraiser (such as YouTube). If you wouldn't mind joining my fundraising team (the link is in my FF account) and just share the link on ur FB and such, that'd be a huge help! Could use all the networking for this as possible because as u all know, besides family, I dont have many friends! Lol plus I'm not as good w the internet from my phone as u ladies are & when ur on the support team, u have access to help  
Anyways, I will def subscribe to ur account AND sit through the boring ADs (LOL). . Just let me know if I need to create an account and all that good stuff


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, what day is it where you are? I'm getting thrown off by the dates in your chart because it's only the 26th here and your chart is at May 30th.
> 
> Lol.. Im from Mars hence the date difference we have, lol..... i was just playing with it for a few minutes whether it will change my crosshairs or not. so tried putting future dates and it did change my CH's to CD14 if at least i got a temp increase by .3 degrees by tomorrow and stayed elevated for another two days.... I was just crazy trying the "what ifs temps".... sorry for making your ladies confused....Click to expand...
> 
> FF may change it if ur temp is high tomorrow but only because if the fertile CM u have entered. From CD12 (besides the 2 day drop on 2&3dpo), ur temps are in ur "post O range" so that's what its looking like to me...plus ur doc said u already Oed when u had ur appt right? I just wanted to let u know that FF may falsely change it to CD 14 due to the fertile CM u reported and I only want to warn u JUST because when AF shows her ugly face, I don't want you to think you have a shorter LP again, u know? Its looking to me like you have a 12 day LP but we dont know 100% which day u oed last cycle but I believe ur LP will be between 12-13 days. That's plenty of time for your sticky bean to implant!  I'm very excited for ur next cycle! Even tho u missed O, you have such good odds for next cycle! U learned so much this month about ur body that can help u for next  I know what its like oing early and having to BD while ur still spotting so I can share what I usually do when I'm spotting or may spot...i just keep a towel or something next to the bed, or under me, and that way IF there is a tiny bit of a mess, it can be easily taken care of but ive found, usually from all the fluids our bodies produce any how, usually it'll idk "wash away" any icky stuff..lol Idk how else to say that...and just remember, alls it takes is ONE time so what I do is I make sure we BD on CD5 or 6 and then I'll do it every other day from there (or more when spotting stops). Just throwing some ideas out there  Hopefully ur meds will prevent u from Oing so early any how but that's what I do JUST INCASE my body decides to O on CD9, u kno? I'm very excited for ur next cycle!! And I'm excited to see if ur LP is 12-13 days as I suspect lol (its how I test my knowledge haha) good luck hun! You should use this tww to focus on doing some nice things for yourself or u and dh or both! Its sooo hard to relax and not stress usually so when I'm forced to skip O for tests or something, I like to take that time to relax (well the best I can anyways! Lol) good luck hun! I just realized...u've been the one stuck with all my books lately..haha
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi mary.. I was about to thank you about this new book you published and it looks like you still remember the book thing posts, lol. Honestly, it doesn't matter to me how long your book is. I really love reading them and always get a lot of information. I had my ultrasound on CD14 where the doc said my eggs were released. I just remembered now she mentioned eggs with all the things she kept on saying how can i miss that??? I'll try to ask her again if i heard it right. I'm sure i oed earlier than Cd14 but i'm just confused about what the OB-GYNE told me that i had a weak ovulation im not sure how she can see that just by looking at the ultrasound. Of course, i don't want FF changing my CH on CD14 and finding AF's arrival early with another short LP. Id rather see it long enough for implantation. :). my progesterone test will be on Saturday miscalculated it before thats gonna be my CD21. And FF predicted it to be the start of my AF based on 9-day LP so we will see. Sorry, this one is just half the book you wrote.... Lol


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - you shouldn't need an account to watch the ads and videos....I don't know about subscribing though. I'm a newbie at you tube. Have you looked into fertility treatment grants?


----------



## Wishing1010

Has the witch arrived yet Jess?


----------



## Wishing1010

Get to BD Chelsea! Lol :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - you shouldn't need an account to watch the ads and videos....I don't know about subscribing though. I'm a newbie at you tube. Have you looked into fertility treatment grants?

I have but my credit sucks from when I turned 18, I went credit card happy. Ugh I regret it sooo badly now! But that's for loans, as for grants, I've been trying but those aren't very easy to get either. My sister was searching for grants for me on her computer when she found the fundraiser site so we figured we'd try that out  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, maybe ur doc could tell by the follicle size..? That's my guess but I'm not a pro what so ever when it comes to u/s for ovulation, yet. Lol. And foe the day 21 test, you'll want to do it on 7dpo...they say "day 21" due to the standard CD14 ovulation day BUT that's clearly not the case for most of us so you could call ur docs and just let them know ur tracking O and let them know when ull be 7dpo. If they do the test earlier than 7dpo, u could get inaccurate results because progesterone peaks around 7dpo, which is when they SHOULD do the test (give or take a day is ok). And same with if its done too late in ur cycle, ur progesterone could already have lowered by then making it so u have another inaccurate result, does that make sense? My OB had to explain why they call it the "21 day test" and she just said because if u O on CD14, that'd make it 7dpo. For example, she told me when I want the test done, ill need to go in around CD18-19 (which is about the same for you from what we can see so far but ur meds may change that next cycle). So if u want to try and reschedule for ur bloods, set it up for day 18-19 instead of day 21. I see alot.of women go too early and get low numbers back but it turned out they just did the test too soon  Good luck!!


----------



## froggyfrog

In a few months my mom and family are organizing a fundraiser garage sale. I read about a lady that made 3000 from a donation only garage sale. Its going to be our baby fund for ivf or adoption. Whatever we decide to do.


----------



## Wishing1010

That's a really good idea, Chelsea!!!! FX it brings lots of donations!


----------



## Jrepp

No witch yet


----------



## Jrepp

New you tube video up at https://youtu.be/_CvpsCQ6_Lk


----------



## mdscpa

Hi kenna, :happydance: for your temp staying elevated and neat... Hope it stays that way til you get your :bfp:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, daphne! I wish it would have raised up today but oh well. At least it didn't dip! :)

You had a huge temp jump today!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Thanks, daphne! I wish it would have raised up today but oh well. At least it didn't dip! :)
> 
> You had a huge temp jump today!

Better than a dip. 

As expected yesterday and if it continues above it or .1 degree lower I'm pretty sure FF will change my CHs and if it does I will just wait for AF to come and might override my O back to CD11 for more reliable LP, hehehehhee....


----------



## Wishing1010

It would be nice if you did O yesterday, you got plenty of BD in!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> It would be nice if you did O yesterday, you got plenty of BD in!

I think if temps stays elevated for another two days, FF will give me solid lines on CD14, same day i had my ultrasound where they saw follicles were ruptured already and it can't be possible I O'ed later than CD14... Charting seems a little confusing when you got a wacky temps.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> In a few months my mom and family are organizing a fundraiser garage sale. I read about a lady that made 3000 from a donation only garage sale. Its going to be our baby fund for ivf or adoption. Whatever we decide to do.

good idea! If u have any other ideas to share, let me know plz! I'm still awaiting you to "officially" become a member of my site  I confirmed it yest


----------



## mdscpa

Nice temp Mary, I guess it's starting to rise up soon enough CH's will show up. Fx'd your tube opened up to welcome the swimmers....

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yep, today was def my O rise. I always get such a little rise! I wonder if it has to do with my tube or not having a strong O but I sure always feel O! Idk. But in 2 days when I get my ch's, HOPEFULLYY my temp will be much higher . I dont like having a slow rise, at all! it made it hard to pinpoint O for the first couple cycles until I learned my LP length. Ive never once has a normal BIG O rise..but there's many BFP charts out there like it and I'm sure after I do ivf one day (if we can), ill prob STILL have a slow rise! Lol I can't wait for that cycle to come some day!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mine seems to slow rise as well :) I don't think it's an issue, I have seen lots of healthy bfp's with slow rises :) your progesterone starts kicking in and makes them higher in a few days.


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne, is it possible that you o'd on day 14 before your ultrasound happened? With the ferning pattern and the temp rise right after and the fertile mucus that seems to be a valid option. 

Mary - I joined your team and shared on Facebook. Did you ever have your blood checked? It seems like with such a delayed rise you may have a progesterone issue. 

Kenna - I'm glad your temps stayed up. I don't think you have a slow rise because your temps jump up so much after o. I could be wrong though.

Megan - where are you?

Amy - how are things going with you? I saw that your kitten is sick. Poor guy.

Chelsea - how are things going with you today?

AFM: still waiting for AF to arrive. I woke up with really bad cramping though so fingers crossed it comes today! I put on a pad this morning just in case.


----------



## MolGold

I asked for a prescription of Provera post ovulation, just in case my progestrone was low. I had sore nipples through TWW and even when AF arrived last cycle which I've heard could be due to low pregestrone. I also had low post O temps. Plus, it helps to stretch your LP which is 10 days for me.


----------



## ab75

Just been to my 1st mw appointment, she has booked me a reassurance scan for tomorrow am, so nervous xx


----------



## mdscpa

Jenna, hope :af: shows up so you can move on to the next cycle. I might but later than CD14 i know it's not possible after yesterday's dip. Hence the dilemma on when i should have my progesterone test. But we'll stick on my CD21 appt.


----------



## Jrepp

Got some pink tinted mucus so I think the witch will be in full force tonight. If these cramps are any indication of what's to come, I am in for a world of a period.


----------



## froggyfrog

Woke up this morning with my throat swollen and burning, so I went to the dr and have strep. So im just laying around today. Do you guys think the antibiotics could mess with conception?


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everybody!! 

Chelsea- I don't know for sure, but I think if you conceive while on antibiotics, it isn't going to harm the baby. I don't know if it changes your chances of conception though. (I could be wrong?)

Jess- thanks for asking about me lol. I have been laying low I guess. This is an insanely busy week at my job, and I'm so wiped out. I also keep forgetting to temp, so TTC is taking a back seat for a couple days at least (hey it's a nice break). I've been trying to focus on my health and coming up with vegetarian and vegan meals for me and DH. So far I've been too tired to actually make anything, but I might give it a try tomorrow night.

I'm still too tired to even think of what to write. I'll catch up in a little while after I have rested. <3


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Hey everybody!!
> 
> Chelsea- I don't know for sure, but I think if you conceive while on antibiotics, it isn't going to harm the baby. I don't know if it changes your chances of conception though. (I could be wrong?)
> 
> Jess- thanks for asking about me lol. I have been laying low I guess. This is an insanely busy week at my job, and I'm so wiped out. I also keep forgetting to temp, so TTC is taking a back seat for a couple days at least (hey it's a nice break). I've been trying to focus on my health and coming up with vegetarian and vegan meals for me and DH. So far I've been too tired to actually make anything, but I might give it a try tomorrow night.
> 
> I'm still too tired to even think of what to write. I'll catch up in a little while after I have rested. <3

Chelsea - antibiotics won't mess anything up. In fact a lot of the women who get pregnant on birth control do so because they took antibiotics. 

Megan - are you vegetarian or vegan now or is it something new?



*AF is here!!!!*


----------



## froggyfrog

I actually thought about that, but I don't take much medicine, its an act of congress for dh to make me take something for a headache, so I was getting paranoid!!!


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> I actually thought about that, but I don't take much medicine, its an act of congress for dh to make me take something for a headache, so I was getting paranoid!!!

I understand. I'm the type that won't take something unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Megamegan

I am not vegetarian or vegan YET, but I would like to start shifting my diet into more plant-based. I have done it before. Mostly vegetarian, a lot of vegan- that is ideal. I don't handle dairy well, including cheese, so if I can *mostly* reduce dairy, that would be great. I am not going to get crazy about it, but DH needs to lose weight and I think this will help us both feel healthier.


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo on AF Jess!!!! Finally, hope it's not so painful and goes away quickly!!!

Megan, hope your day goes better tomorrow :)

Chelsea, sorry you are not feeling well, hope you feel better soon!

Molgold, glad to see you! I have everything crossed for you :)

Ab, I'm sure everything will go perfectly tomorrow!!!! 

<3


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and FX your O will surprise you with a BFP very soon, mdscpa!!!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Just wanted to stop by and send baby dust to everyone! Had an early m/c in March (still hurts from time to time), trying again now so hopefully we get lucky again!

Right now 13 dpo and wasn't thinking anything of it (trying to ignore "symptoms") but I noticed yesterday and today extreme dizziness and being VERY thirsty but I also seem to have excess saliva. Also, I usually have a very strong stomach (I'm the cat and dog puke cleaner upper at our house) but watching Salem and Dawn of the Dead made me positively nauseous with all the blood. 

I'm also TIRED. I mean, I manage a Build A Bear so it comes with the territory but I am down right wiped out. 

No sore BB's like AF, except I noticed the side on one of them is sore, and they are ITCHY. I do, however, currently have a 87million degree sunburn. 

CM bouncing between water and ewcm-ish 

We'll see if AF shows tomorrow. I might wait a little liger to test because dang it, those one lines just make me so mad! And AF has a tendency to be late from time to time. Typical. 

GOOD LUCK LADIES! YOU ALL DESERVE IT!


----------



## Megamegan

Pitbullmomma- Yes I remember you from a little while ago! Do you temp? How long did it take you to get pregnant the first time around? (Sorry if you already answered before!) Your symptoms sound promising... for me symptoms haven't meant a thing, but if AF is late after tomorrow, that would be a good sign! Good luck!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Megamegan - Thanks for the remembering! I guess I should explain my story a bit for those who don't know me, since I only post every third turn of the moon. I am being the surrogate for my two roommates, two men who deserve a child more than anything (it's okay if you think it's crazy/bad/immoral, I've met a lot of people here in the Midwest who have called me a demon. Everyone is entitled to their opinion! :)) They saved my life in more ways than one, and we have been through everything together, I just figured that since they saved my life the least I can do is give them one in return), I am still going to be "mommy" (their decision). My doctor suggested we try the "turkey baster" method before we go for IVF (sounds funny, I know...I thought so too but we were willing to try). We tried on and off for about a year and a half with no luck. Not our method's fault, but my cycles were irregular. I started taking better care of myself and got on a vitamin regimen, started doing some yoga, and stopped drinking so much caffeine. 

After taking a break for about six months we tried on Valentine's day (lmao, so romantic for them) and it flippin' worked! Unfortunately, at about 6-7 weeks I lost the baby. My doctor said it wasn't our methods, just one of those things that happened. 

I have temped in the past, and should've this time but we decided to take the relaxed approach and just not temp or go crazy with "symptoms" or talking about it all the time because we just get disappointed. So we are ignoring the giant baby elephant in the room...and I'm cheating by running to you ladies or my symptoms! Hahaha. 

I'm rambling. I'm SO sorry hahha. I just wanted to share my story, and have some ladies to talk to. Honestly, I've tried other forums (The Bump, etc.) and they were very rude (if you post there I'm sure it wasn't you. No one here has ever been mean).

So yeah, only took us one try after taking a rest and my cycles evening out. Now we're just waiting....and waiting....and waiting. 

LOTS OF LOVE AND BABY DUST!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh and FX your O will surprise you with a BFP very soon, mdscpa!!!!

Honestly, i'm not too positive about this cycle, me and DH feels like we're late for O but looking at my temps i think there's a possibility that i o'ed later than CD11 and might have a good timing after all. But i just don't want to get my hopes up and keep looking for the next cycle for my scheduled tests and trigger shot..

Can't wait for my progesterone test. I'm just so happy that DH agreed to do all these tests. Been asking him for the longest time.

FX to all you ladies... And welcome to our newbie..... You surely will love this forum......


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome pit bull!!!! Many :hugs: to you for your loss. Your symptoms sound amazing, FX this is it and it's sticky!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Welcome pit bull!!!! Many :hugs: to you for your loss. Your symptoms sound amazing, FX this is it and it's sticky!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of :dust:

YAY, another rise Kenna...... Really happy for your chart now.....

Baby :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yours is looking great as well!!!! I think you will see your ovulation on a later date than initially thought :)


----------



## ab75

Good luck pitbullmomma xx

been for scan, saw heartbeat. Sorry I don't know how to spoiler xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!!! Awesome to hear!!!! Congrats, ab!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good morning ladies. I have missed sooo much!! Ive been MIA from b&b. Ive been trying not to stress about O or bding or anything so I figured id stay extra busy in the mean time.  I'm going to start catching up as I get Aiden ready for school


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Jenna, hope :af: shows up so you can move on to the next cycle. I might but later than CD14 i know it's not possible after yesterday's dip. Hence the dilemma on when i should have my progesterone test. But we'll stick on my CD21 appt.

ull probably be about 9-10dpo on CD21 so hopefully since its after 7dpo, FX everything goes great!  Its awesome ur getting everything done this cycle for next cycle!  yay! I'm very excited for ur next cycle! I still want to say u oed CD8! but at the same time I see a def clear pattern for day 11. Ugh. I want to know which of those two are right! Ur LP will give us a better idea  Good luck on ur tests and everything!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Yours is looking great as well!!!! I think you will see your ovulation on a later date than initially thought :)

Tomorrow's temp will decide if FF gonna move my O date, if so, I'll be 5dpo tomorrow.... making me wait longer.... hahahhaha..


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Woke up this morning with my throat swollen and burning, so I went to the dr and have strep. So im just laying around today. Do you guys think the antibiotics could mess with conception?

nope! Ur just fine! My OB prescribed me antibiotics and said not to worry about it. It actually gave me the best EWCM!  good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> I am not vegetarian or vegan YET, but I would like to start shifting my diet into more plant-based. I have done it before. Mostly vegetarian, a lot of vegan- that is ideal. I don't handle dairy well, including cheese, so if I can *mostly* reduce dairy, that would be great. I am not going to get crazy about it, but DH needs to lose weight and I think this will help us both feel healthier.

this is what I've been doing (for the most part) because its VERY good for ttc and just good for ur body all around! I can hardly eat meat after I upped my vegie intake...its weird. Lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Jenna, hope :af: shows up so you can move on to the next cycle. I might but later than CD14 i know it's not possible after yesterday's dip. Hence the dilemma on when i should have my progesterone test. But we'll stick on my CD21 appt.
> 
> ull probably be about 9-10dpo on CD21 so hopefully since its after 7dpo, FX everything goes great!  Its awesome ur getting everything done this cycle for next cycle!  yay! I'm very excited for ur next cycle! I still want to say u oed CD8! but at the same time I see a def clear pattern for day 11. Ugh. I want to know which of those two are right! Ur LP will give us a better idea  Good luck on ur tests and everything!!!Click to expand...

Ovufriend tells me I O'ed on CD8 making me 10dpo today, FF says CD11 7dpo which might change after tomorrow's temp...... I hope i o'ed CD14, hehehhehe, giving us a chance this cycle but that's gonna make me worried if AF came ahead of time making my LP short or shorter than last time as you mentioned before.... If so, i'm gonna stick with CD11 ovulation.. hehhehehehe... It's gonna be a miracle if I o'ed later than CD11 and caught the egg on time.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Daphne, is it possible that you o'd on day 14 before your ultrasound happened? With the ferning pattern and the temp rise right after and the fertile mucus that seems to be a valid option.
> 
> Mary - I joined your team and shared on Facebook. Did you ever have your blood checked? It seems like with such a delayed rise you may have a progesterone issue.
> 
> Kenna - I'm glad your temps stayed up. I don't think you have a slow rise because your temps jump up so much after o. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Megan - where are you?
> 
> Amy - how are things going with you? I saw that your kitten is sick. Poor guy.
> 
> Chelsea - how are things going with you today?
> 
> AFM: still waiting for AF to arrive. I woke up with really bad cramping though so fingers crossed it comes today! I put on a pad this morning just in case.

Thanks jess for becoming a team member for my IVF fund!  and I did have it checked all the way back when I first started temping and everything was fine. My doc said its actually very common and normal for a slow rise and she said that's actually why its hard for women to truly pinpoint O because the rise happens 24-48hrs AFTER O and she said it can take all the way up until 5-7dpo for women to even see a clear rise. This obv isn't the case for all women but ive seen it quite a bit on bfp charts...i Just want a nice rise just because it looks better lol. I have to wait until I can afford to get pregnant (most likely) and id at least like a nice rise to look forward to every cycle (lol). 

jess, I Saw AF has arrived for u!  I just hope and pray its not painful at all! How long has it been since u had AF exactly?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Yours is looking great as well!!!! I think you will see your ovulation on a later date than initially thought :)
> 
> Tomorrow's temp will decide if FF gonna move my O date, if so, I'll be 5dpo tomorrow.... making me wait longer.... hahahhaha..Click to expand...

if anything, FF might make u 3dpo tomorrow but that doesn't look right to me. I'm certain its right and prob wouldn't change if u still had the "PF" marked down for the earlier date it was at. I'm just going to wait and see. But if it changes on u and makes it look like u have a short LP, make sure u keep CD8-11 in mnd to try and make sense out of it. Ur charts doing what mine did last cycle in CD7 and even today, if I put fertile CM after my O date, it still tries to change it on me and make me only have a 8day LP which is totally wrong for me! Lol FF has changed it just because I had a bigger rise after O then I had at O too. Only ur LP will tell i suppose. If it weren't for ur u/s, id maybe think u were 2dpo today but to me, i see a clear pattern. I have an eye for charts like urs because it reminds me ALOT of my own chart lol. So u go for ur 21 day test Saturday u said? FX super duper tight!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

This period is so painful and heavy! I went to the bathroom in the middle of the night to pee and cried for like 30 minutes because the cramps we so bad. This is something we expected though. My last period was 64 days ago!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Jenna, hope :af: shows up so you can move on to the next cycle. I might but later than CD14 i know it's not possible after yesterday's dip. Hence the dilemma on when i should have my progesterone test. But we'll stick on my CD21 appt.
> 
> ull probably be about 9-10dpo on CD21 so hopefully since its after 7dpo, FX everything goes great!  Its awesome ur getting everything done this cycle for next cycle!  yay! I'm very excited for ur next cycle! I still want to say u oed CD8! but at the same time I see a def clear pattern for day 11. Ugh. I want to know which of those two are right! Ur LP will give us a better idea  Good luck on ur tests and everything!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ovufriend tells me I O'ed on CD8 making me 10dpo today, FF says CD11 7dpo which might change after tomorrow's temp...... I hope i o'ed CD14, hehehhehe, giving us a chance this cycle but that's gonna make me worried if AF came ahead of time making my LP short or shorter than last time as you mentioned before.... If so, i'm gonna stick with CD11 ovulation.. hehhehehehe... It's gonna be a miracle if I o'ed later than CD11 and caught the egg on time.....Click to expand...

Believe me, I'm praying you managed to O later too! But as I said before, u could use this time to pamper urself rather then to get caught up in the tww. Well ur still in the tww of waiting to catch that next eggy  but u know what I mean. Since every little twinge wont mean something, u can take the chance to put ur mind to something you love (other then ttc! Lol) . It does the body good to get some relaxation! I do have my fingers crossed!
And FF may not change ur O date if u put the "PF" back up on CD 8 or 11 (I cant remember exactly where it was but I knew it was somewhere in that area)
Tons and tons of baby dust to u! For this cycle and next!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> This period is so painful and heavy! I went to the bathroom in the middle of the night to pee and cried for like 30 minutes because the cramps we so bad. This is something we expected though. My last period was 64 days ago!

awe jess, I'm sorry! I can just imagine the pain! When AF is only a DAY late for me, I cramp horribly! I cant imagine that long! 
I did go 2-4 months without AF alot when I was younger (only got it about 4 times one year) but back then, I NEVER cramped!! I used to get no pms AT ALL. I wish I stayed that way! Lol. 
I hope AF goes quick for u and I hope the cramping goes away even quicker than AF!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Yours is looking great as well!!!! I think you will see your ovulation on a later date than initially thought :)
> 
> Tomorrow's temp will decide if FF gonna move my O date, if so, I'll be 5dpo tomorrow.... making me wait longer.... hahahhaha..Click to expand...
> 
> if anything, FF might make u 3dpo tomorrow but that doesn't look right to me. I'm certain its right and prob wouldn't change if u still had the "PF" marked down for the earlier date it was at. I'm just going to wait and see. But if it changes on u and makes it look like u have a short LP, make sure u keep CD8-11 in mnd to try and make sense out of it. Ur charts doing what mine did last cycle in CD7 and even today, if I put fertile CM after my O date, it still tries to change it on me and make me only have a 8day LP which is totally wrong for me! Lol FF has changed it just because I had a bigger rise after O then I had at O too. Only ur LP will tell i suppose. If it weren't for ur u/s, id maybe think u were 2dpo today but to me, i see a clear pattern. I have an eye for charts like urs because it reminds me ALOT of my own chart lol. So u go for ur 21 day test Saturday u said? FX super duper tight!!!!!Click to expand...

The thing is it was CD14 when i got the full ferning, i tried putting a temp for tomorrow guessing from 3.2 above FF's gonna make my CH to CD14 and it's a solid line.. I don't trust FF right especially that i have no concrete idea about my LP... Im going for my CD21 test as planned and see how it goes. As for BD timing next cycle, we already sort it out coz seeing my BBT, its really really possible i'm o'ing very early...... 

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Believe me, I'm praying you managed to O later too! But as I said before, u could use this time to pamper urself rather then to get caught up in the tww. Well ur still in the tww of waiting to catch that next eggy  but u know what I mean. Since every little twinge wont mean something, u can take the chance to put ur mind to something you love (other then ttc! Lol) . It does the body good to get some relaxation! I do have my fingers crossed!
> And FF may not change ur O date if u put the "PF" back up on CD 8 or 11 (I cant remember exactly where it was but I knew it was somewhere in that area)
> Tons and tons of baby dust to u! For this cycle and next!

This is what happens to FF if i got a temp of 36.2 tomorrow and putting back the partial ferning i had few days ago..... It's really gonna make it on CD14. But you know what? All i care right now are my succeeding tests and a normal LP.... Looking at my chart, i also believe i O'ed on CD8 and possibly on CD11... We just can't figure it out until this cycle is finish... hehehehheheh
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 75.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, your cycle is messing with you like mine has! Ugh, let's go next cycle!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Jenna, hope :af: shows up so you can move on to the next cycle. I might but later than CD14 i know it's not possible after yesterday's dip. Hence the dilemma on when i should have my progesterone test. But we'll stick on my CD21 appt.
> 
> ull probably be about 9-10dpo on CD21 so hopefully since its after 7dpo, FX everything goes great!  Its awesome ur getting everything done this cycle for next cycle!  yay! I'm very excited for ur next cycle! I still want to say u oed CD8! but at the same time I see a def clear pattern for day 11. Ugh. I want to know which of those two are right! Ur LP will give us a better idea  Good luck on ur tests and everything!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ovufriend tells me I O'ed on CD8 making me 10dpo today, FF says CD11 7dpo which might change after tomorrow's temp...... I hope i o'ed CD14, hehehhehe, giving us a chance this cycle but that's gonna make me worried if AF came ahead of time making my LP short or shorter than last time as you mentioned before.... If so, i'm gonna stick with CD11 ovulation.. hehhehehehe... It's gonna be a miracle if I o'ed later than CD11 and caught the egg on time.....Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me, I'm praying you managed to O later too! But as I said before, u could use this time to pamper urself rather then to get caught up in the tww. Well ur still in the tww of waiting to catch that next eggy  but u know what I mean. Since every little twinge wont mean something, u can take the chance to put ur mind to something you love (other then ttc! Lol) . It does the body good to get some relaxation! I do have my fingers crossed!
> And FF may not change ur O date if u put the "PF" back up on CD 8 or 11 (I cant remember exactly where it was but I knew it was somewhere in that area)
> Tons and tons of baby dust to u! For this cycle and next!Click to expand...




Wishing1010 said:


> Lol, your cycle is messing with you like mine has! Ugh, let's go next cycle!!!!

I know right!!!!! FF can't even decide where to put our O..... It's getting confused after putting data..... We are already confused and FF is making it worst, lol..... I'll just continue temping til i get the most awaited :af:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'm praying you managed to O later too! But as I said before, u could use this time to pamper urself rather then to get caught up in the tww. Well ur still in the tww of waiting to catch that next eggy  but u know what I mean. Since every little twinge wont mean something, u can take the chance to put ur mind to something you love (other then ttc! Lol) . It does the body good to get some relaxation! I do have my fingers crossed!
> And FF may not change ur O date if u put the "PF" back up on CD 8 or 11 (I cant remember exactly where it was but I knew it was somewhere in that area)
> Tons and tons of baby dust to u! For this cycle and next!
> 
> This is what happens to FF if i got a temp of 36.2 tomorrow and putting back the partial ferning i had few days ago..... It's really gonna make it on CD14. But you know what? All i care right now are my succeeding tests and a normal LP.... Looking at my chart, i also believe i O'ed on CD8 and possibly on CD11... We just can't figure it out until this cycle is finish... hehehehhehehClick to expand...

lol exactly! I wish could copy and paste on my phone. FF did the same exact thing to me last cycle when I had the dip and 2 high temps right after but I KNOW that was incorrect because I've been charting long enough to know my LP is not only the 8-9 days it was saying lol so after this cycle at least u know there's a CHANCE u O earlier so u could make a plan . Its good u made a little plan. Dh and I did the same when I discovered I oed early in my first couple cycles. But ur tubes are going to be open (I just know it!) and now that u know to bd at least once early on in ur cycle, I think ull catch that egg in no time!  very exciting! 
All this chart craziness is why I always wished I started charting before even officially trying! Lol (that's what they recommend any how) but nope I waited and waited like you did and then we have to pretty much start over when we learn our true O date because half the cycles, dh and I were pretty much missing our entire fertile period! But it only gets easier ttc for here!  I feel June is going to be a very good month!  

Wishing, I am praying with everything I've got that you get a bfp on my bday for me! Lol my bdays Monday and ull be 10 or 11dpo that day...fx ur tests have come in by then so u can use my bday luck! :-D Ill only be 7dpo on my bday but I may still get some cheapies to test for fun with right before bed on the eve of my bday. Idk y I still feel the need to test knowing its not likely for me naturally! Lol I'm def a POAS addict!! I think I'm going to order wondfo's just for fun, like u did. (I clearly do not trust them and never will until I see a good DARK line, I dont trust their light lines!) I just want some cheap tests to waist every month. I guess I like the thrill of hoping I see a second line show up haha dh says I stare at the test as if I truly think something will appear from me staring lol  (he does the same sometimes tho! But yes, I'm much worse!) I have been hiding testing and almost everything about ttc from dh tho just because I want to help him not even think about ttc until Its a possibility for us. 
I can't wait for June to arrive!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha! DH never sees the lines so I give up showing him any lol!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Ahhh! So much love and support on here! Makes me happy. AF supposed to show today, so far she hasn't! Woke up to pee at 6 and noticed bbs were a LITTLE sore but just on the sides...and they burn. (Once again I have a million degree sunburn right now, but it didn't really get my bbs since I wasn't working in the yard in the nude) Nothing new to report except that when I went to the bathroom just now at work I thought the wench had arrived but instead I had some CM. Weird? Good sign? I dunno. I think I had quite a bit with first pg but every pg is different, right? Also, I am EXHAUSTED and I went to bed at a decent time last night. I am WIPED out....and I have a strange unsatisfied need for tater tots. 

Lots of love ladies! And baby dust! 
- Jill


----------



## Megamegan

Oooo sounding good Jill! Does AF usually show late in the day for you? Will you test tomorrow morning?

AFM: My crazy week is over! Well sort of. Work-related, at least. Tomorrow is my HSG!! I'm so excited and a little nervous. 

I had a strong beer after work today and still buzzing so time to take a nap, I think. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

FX all goes well tomorrow, Megan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

AF usually shows whichever time is most convenient for her an lease convenient for me. Been having mild cramps but NOT AF like. More like "Hey I just ate half the menu at Taco Bell" cramps. And a strange stitch like feeling on my right side, but nothing horribly painful. It almost feels like I went for a run. Thoughts?


----------



## Jrepp

I would say get a test and see what it says


----------



## pitbullmomma

I want to test, but I don't. Anyone ever get like that? I want to know, but I don't want to be disappointed. Ughhhh I have a test but it's a blue dye and I have a love hate relationship with them.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm like that evey month, but it's better to know now than be stuck in limbo. It sounds promising for you, but only time and a test will tell.


----------



## Wishing1010

How's AF treating you Jess, is it any better today?


----------



## Wishing1010

What time is your HSG Megan?!


----------



## froggyfrog

Megamegan said:


> Oooo sounding good Jill! Does AF usually show late in the day for you? Will you test tomorrow morning?
> 
> AFM: My crazy week is over! Well sort of. Work-related, at least. Tomorrow is my HSG!! I'm so excited and a little nervous.
> 
> I had a strong beer after work today and still buzzing so time to take a nap, I think. :)

Good luck tomorrow megan! !!


----------



## froggyfrog

Pitbullmomma I say get a test too! Your symptoms really sound promising!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Good luck, megan!


----------



## Jrepp

I put a call in to the doctor because I am having a lot of huge clots and soaking though a pad very hour or so. They said that if I get dizzy or light headed to go to the emergency room otherwise to keep monitoring it. Given the nature of the procedure heavy and crampy is to be expected. Hopefully it's gone tomorrow!

Good luck Megan, take a pain pill!


----------



## Megamegan

Jess yikes that sounds awful! Take care of yourself!

Jill can't wait for your :test: 

AFM my HSG is at 9:15 EST tomorrow morning. Then I have a fairly busy day but it's kinda on my own schedule so I don't HAVE to do anything if I'm in pain or anything. I have to remember to take 800 mg of Ibuprofen before hand!! This really snuck up on me because I have been so busy!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Jess I'm sorry that it's so bad for you :( make sure you go straight to the ER if you get dizzy, like the doctor said. Let us know how the appointment goes. 

My cycles range from 42 all the way to 45 days (super long, but doctor says I'm healthy...just super long cycles) so I think I'll wait until day 45 and poas. Just bite my tongue and try not to over analyze until then


----------



## Jrepp

Please keep us updated Megan. I really want to know how it goes.

I knew that this cycle was going to be pretty bad. I just wasn't as prepared as I thought I was. I waited 64 days (65today) to have a cycle and still have 45 more until we can try again......which is really this cycle which will hopefully be the standard 30-32 day cycle and then I shouldn't ovulate until after the remaining 12 days are up. 

Honestly, I feel like I'm doing nothing but waiting to get from one date to the next and doing a lot of counting down.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Jess yikes that sounds awful! Take care of yourself!
> 
> Jill can't wait for your :test:
> 
> AFM my HSG is at 9:15 EST tomorrow morning. Then I have a fairly busy day but it's kinda on my own schedule so I don't HAVE to do anything if I'm in pain or anything. I have to remember to take 800 mg of Ibuprofen before hand!! This really snuck up on me because I have been so busy!

Goodluck on your test Megan... Please keep us posted.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I put a call in to the doctor because I am having a lot of huge clots and soaking though a pad very hour or so. They said that if I get dizzy or light headed to go to the emergency room otherwise to keep monitoring it. Given the nature of the procedure heavy and crampy is to be expected. Hopefully it's gone tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck Megan, take a pain pill!

I'm so sorry Jess you have to deal with so much pain. Hope you feel better now..........


----------



## MolGold

Aw, Jess.. Sorry for this painful AF :( Hope you feel better soon :flower:

Megan, let us know how your test went, FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Still high temp kenna..... Mine went higher. Highest temp so far since last cycle..... As expected FF did move my O date....:)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I have bad periods like that every other month or so. Probably bc my cycles are so long, it's as Mary said, even if it's one day later (or in my case, anywhere from 5 - 22 days ) I want to die when AF comes. :( I truly hope you feel better ASAP. You have been through so much and I hate that it has been so long! But now you are getting closer and closer to the end!!!! Woooohoooooo!!!! Can't wait for your to try again!!!!!

Megan, if you could, will you post a quick message on here letting us know you are ok after your procedure? I have everything crossed that this will clean out any blockages and you will be getting a BFP ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Still high temp kenna..... Mine went higher. Highest temp so far since last cycle..... As expected FF did move my O date....:)

:) thanks!!!! This is an unmedicated cycle for me, so it's crazy to see that I really do ovulate every month, even if it's just late in the month. Sucks for timing bd though!!!

And yeah, I see that! FX :) I hope that you really did O late, but FX your LP is at least longer regardless!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Still high temp kenna..... Mine went higher. Highest temp so far since last cycle..... As expected FF did move my O date....:)
> 
> :) thanks!!!! This is an unmedicated cycle for me, so it's crazy to see that I really do ovulate every month, even if it's just late in the month. Sucks for timing bd though!!!
> 
> And yeah, I see that! FX :) I hope that you really did O late, but FX your LP is at least longer regardless!!!Click to expand...

Well, that's good to know...... FX'd you still caught the egg..... That's actually my concern. I need a normal LP but only time will tell.... I'm thinking whether it's because of metformin why i get these temps.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Well FX for you that you will have your BFP very soon!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Still high temp kenna..... Mine went higher. Highest temp so far since last cycle..... As expected FF did move my O date....:)
> 
> :) thanks!!!! This is an unmedicated cycle for me, so it's crazy to see that I really do ovulate every month, even if it's just late in the month. Sucks for timing bd though!!!
> 
> And yeah, I see that! FX :) I hope that you really did O late, but FX your LP is at least longer regardless!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's good to know...... FX'd you still caught the egg..... That's actually my concern. I need a normal LP but only time will tell.... I'm thinking whether it's because of metformin why i get these temps.....Click to expand...

Maybe last cycle was annovulatory and maybe the metformin helped u really O. We shall see!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Jess yikes that sounds awful! Take care of yourself!
> 
> Jill can't wait for your :test:
> 
> AFM my HSG is at 9:15 EST tomorrow morning. Then I have a fairly busy day but it's kinda on my own schedule so I don't HAVE to do anything if I'm in pain or anything. I have to remember to take 800 mg of Ibuprofen before hand!! This really snuck up on me because I have been so busy!

good luck Megan! I bet ull be getting ur sticky bean asap!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I just subscribed to your YouTube account. So u know incase anyone else asks, u do need an account to subscribe. No biggie what so ever tho. I def dont mind helping ya out  Now I'll have a little movie day and catch up on my "Jessica series", u know that show right? Haha :-D


----------



## Wishing1010

:rofl: "Jessica Series" love it!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo crosshairs Mary!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yeeeaa!!  lol. Ibwas positive I oed on CD12. I believe I Oed that a.m from the pains I had but either way, incase my tube decides to work, there's some swimmers up there hopefully and if my tube doesn't cooperate, we'll just keep trying! It will happen, naturally or through IVF, whichever it ends up being, I'm ok with and excited for! FX! 

I see u like the "Jessica series" too, kenna? Haha. 
Yep, I'm a dork.... and I love it!  lol


----------



## Jrepp

Lol Mary. Thank you!

Daphne i see your temp rose again this morning and ff changed your crosshairs. How many days until your 21 day test?

Kenna your temp is looking really good! How are you feeling?

Megan you should be just about to go in your test. Good luck today!

AFM: AF didn't let up any over night. I'm shedding endometrial lining like a champ! It's literally like globs of lining. We are taking the kids to the park today for about 3 hours. Looking forwards to being outside, not looking forward to playing babysitter.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Maybe last cycle was annovulatory and maybe the metformin helped u really O. We shall see!

Woohoooo.... CHs Mary!!!!! Ever other day BD seems you got it covered and your DH have enough time to recover for some swimmers..... :happydance:

Maybe it is or not.... I don't know for sure... All i know is that I don't ovulate at almost the same time hence the crazy cycle period... Sometimes i'm long sometimes im short sometimes im on average..... If i o'ed on CD14, i'm guessing this cycle would be from 25-28 days long... We will definitely see.... By the way, i took the meds starting from CD15.... Again, we almost O'ed the same time..... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Lol Mary. Thank you!
> 
> Daphne i see your temp rose again this morning and ff changed your crosshairs. How many days until your 21 day test?
> 
> Kenna your temp is looking really good! How are you feeling?
> 
> Megan you should be just about to go in your test. Good luck today!
> 
> AFM: AF didn't let up any over night. I'm shedding endometrial lining like a champ! It's literally like globs of lining. We are taking the kids to the park today for about 3 hours. Looking forwards to being outside, not looking forward to playing babysitter.

2 more days til my test and im curious about the result... Based on my new O date it's exactly 7dpo..... :)


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne that's good that you ended up having the test at 7 dpo after all! Yay!

Temp rises all around for those past O- awesome!!

It's 7:20am here, sitting in the bath trying to soak my leg muscles before I leave for the hospital...soooo sore (especially my knee that had surgery) since I was marching and doing a lot of physical activity this week at work. Anyway I have to be there at 8:15 for a pregnancy test. I also temped this morning so I'm sure I didn't O yet. I yelled at DH last night for not being as "in tune" to the HSG as I am, but it was stupid to yell, he doesn't understand it's a fairly big deal for me, but I was just tired and overreacted. Ugh I need to be better about that. This is the day that I find out if my tubes are clear- it kinda matters. He hates hospital stuff though and knowing him he just doesn't want to get overly worried. I'm sure everything will be fine anyway. Sorry for rambling...yes I'll definitely report back after the test is over today! Thank you for all your well wishes. You guys are sweet. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Lol Mary. Thank you!
> 
> Daphne i see your temp rose again this morning and ff changed your crosshairs. How many days until your 21 day test?
> 
> Kenna your temp is looking really good! How are you feeling?
> 
> Megan you should be just about to go in your test. Good luck today!
> 
> AFM: AF didn't let up any over night. I'm shedding endometrial lining like a champ! It's literally like globs of lining. We are taking the kids to the park today for about 3 hours. Looking forwards to being outside, not looking forward to playing babysitter.

Felt crampy yesterday but great today! :)

Geez, well at least you know you will be cleaned out lol FX the pain is easy on you today during your outing!!!! Enjoy the fresh air :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck Megan!!!!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I mess up when I said maybe the meds helped u O, I meant maybe they are the cause of ur temps getting nice and high. Maybe they're helping ur progesterone  that'd be a very good thing! FX ff is right this time (with a good LP as well!)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, I mess up when I said maybe the meds helped u O, I meant maybe they are the cause of ur temps getting nice and high. Maybe they're helping ur progesterone  that'd be a very good thing! FX ff is right this time (with a good LP as well!)

I think so too..... I read metformin is good for PCOS and lessens the risk of mc than those with pcos and didnt take them.. We'll see in 2 days if i got good numbers. Still all i want right now is a normal LP.... :)


----------



## Megamegan

Woohooooo!! TUBES CLEAR!

Dang that hurt! The right one took a while, so they think there was some blockage that got cleared out with the dye! I'm grinning and tearing up right now, it really hurt, definitely different pain than menstrual cramps but it was only for a few seconds. Then he saw the dye spill out on both sides- and it was so cool to watch the tubes fill up. And even better, I'm ovulating from the right side this month so I'm so glad it got cleared out! 

Relieved!!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Yayyyy! I'm so glad, Megan! Way to go. Happy happy thoughts


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Megan!!!! Congrats Hun!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats megan..... Let your husband prepare for your O date.... :happydance:


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks guys! Feeling super positive about this month now!


----------



## mdscpa

With all the things you go through and knowing you got clear tubes, for sure you're less stress than you were before. Relax and enjoy your time with DH... A lot of us are feeling positive since we started/continued this forum. Each and everyone are giving strength to hold on to that :bfp:

:dust: to us all!!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Agreed! Now as soon as DH's SA gets done too, I'll feel way more relaxed and just enjoy our time together and know it will happen soon enough. I do feel like a weight is lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Woohooooo!! TUBES CLEAR!
> 
> Dang that hurt! The right one took a while, so they think there was some blockage that got cleared out with the dye! I'm grinning and tearing up right now, it really hurt, definitely different pain than menstrual cramps but it was only for a few seconds. Then he saw the dye spill out on both sides- and it was so cool to watch the tubes fill up. And even better, I'm ovulating from the right side this month so I'm so glad it got cleared out!
> 
> Relieved!!!

I'm so happy for u! I was so certain ur "pipes needed a little cleaning" and that was all! I would bet on u getting a bfp asap!  
And u are right, when there's any sort of blockage to push through, it hurts like crazy! It hurts a little for most any how but I've seen so many women with completely clear tubes say it didn't hurt AT ALL and then others who say it hurt bad. My doc told me it all depends on if the tubes are open and how tense ur body is from the initial pain from the balloon clamp. I'm very happy for u!!! I hope I get a clear hsg one day  it'll be a miracle!


----------



## froggyfrog

Megamegan said:


> Woohooooo!! TUBES CLEAR!
> 
> Dang that hurt! The right one took a while, so they think there was some blockage that got cleared out with the dye! I'm grinning and tearing up right now, it really hurt, definitely different pain than menstrual cramps but it was only for a few seconds. Then he saw the dye spill out on both sides- and it was so cool to watch the tubes fill up. And even better, I'm ovulating from the right side this month so I'm so glad it got cleared out!
> 
> Relieved!!![/QUOTE
> yay!!!!!! Congrats thats really awesome news. Mine did the exact same thing. One side took a little more to push through. It is definitely a weight off, I bet you get your bfp soon. When does your dh go for his sa?


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:



> Agreed! Now as soon as DH's SA gets done too, I'll feel way more relaxed and just enjoy our time together and know it will happen soon enough. I do feel like a weight is lifted off my shoulders.

When will your DH do his SA? Hope he doesnt have a problem with that. Praying for your DH's good results like yours.... And soon you'll be getting your :bfp:


----------



## Jrepp

Megan I'm glad everything went well for you today! As the others have asked, when is your hubby's sa?


----------



## confuzion

That's great news Megan! So happy for you! (Says the quiet stalker hehe)


----------



## Wishing1010

:dance: I foresee a BFP next cycle Megan!!! Or even this one!


----------



## Megamegan

Aww thanks ladies... I don't know when my time will be, but remaining positive is a must... you guys made me tear up with all this love! I had a girl's night out with work friends tonight (13 girls!) and had a lot of fun. Today was a great day! Scheduled DH's SA for 2 weeks from tomorrow... on Friday the 13th! It had to be then because of the lab's schedule and hubby's schedule. No biggie, we will take it easy this cycle and that will be around the time AF is due so HEY maybe a BFP will come and he won't even have to go through that! Haha that is wishful thinking  I won't be surprised if we don't get an amazing result from his SA because of his weight, but I hope just one of those lucky swimmers makes it through no matter what!


----------



## mdscpa

Still great temp kenna..... Praying you get your :bfp: this cycle.

Megan, praying for your DH's good result as well....


----------



## mdscpa

Guessing your on your way to O Megan with that temp start dropping.... FX for you.....


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, yay another temp rise for you....i have my FX for you too....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, yay another temp rise for you....i have my FX for you too....

ur charts looking good too! I have a feeling u didn't O last cycle and that's why ur charts were confusing me. Ur post O temps this cycle are much higher than ur temps after O last cycle. FX u got the chance to catch that egg. I just cant wait til u either get a bfp or we see how ur LP goes this cycle. I'm very curious! U may only be Oing sometimes and u mentioned u usually only O from ur right ovary so that may cause annovulatory cycles here and there so last cycle, u may not have even had an LP of any length. Who knows! Your chart is confusing me more than any chart out there, mostly because of the last cycles chart. Oh well, we'll see soon enough! Which day will u test? My bdays on Monday, kennas testing then as well, u should join the rest of Marys bday testers!  lol good luck hun!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good looking charts ladies!!!! FX!


----------



## Jrepp

My birthday is on Tuesday lol.

Your charts are all looking so good! Mine is not. Temps keep getting lower and lower as time goes on. Oh well, practice cycle right.

P.s. New post up on eventual momma


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> My birthday is on Tuesday lol.
> 
> Your charts are all looking so good! Mine is not. Temps keep getting lower and lower as time goes on. Oh well, practice cycle right.
> 
> P.s. New post up on eventual momma

I know ur bday! . I always remember it goes, my bday on the 2nd, ur bday the 3rd and then my grampas bday is the 4th!  3 very special bdays all in a row! I got my bfp with aiden June 2nd, 7years ago! (Hes getting too old!!! :-( )


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay! Bday week next week :) hope you both have a great time!

And wow, Mary! That's so awesome, 7 years ago!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Yay! Bday week next week :) hope you both have a great time!
> 
> And wow, Mary! That's so awesome, 7 years ago!

I know! It makes me feel old lol. I just cannot believe that much time has gone by! It seems like everything flashed by before my eyes!! I was hoping to already have another baby by now so they could be no more than 5yrs apart but either way, we'll all be happy when our sticky bean does come!  Aiden wishes he could rush it tho, as do we! But he's extra pushy lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Mean wondfo
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps62a91349.jpg


----------



## ab75

Wishing I see it. I think you need to use frer xx


----------



## Wishing1010

My FRER is at home so I'll have to wait and try again later!


----------



## ab75

Ok. I'll check in after I finish work lol xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha!! I think I'll save the FRER until closer to AF due date. Don't want to waste it on nothing more than a possible squinter!


----------



## Megamegan

Kenna good luck... I see those lines... I reeeeeally hope these aren't bad tests again! If it gets darker you will know! FX :dust:

My DH keeps wanting to DTD lol... I'm like chill out we have 5 days to cover our bases! But he was sooo sweet when he woke up- he had a dream we had 3 daughters (17, 15, and 4) and the youngest was his favorite and when he woke up he said he missed his little daughter! It was so cute. (Better than the dream I had: killer vegetables. I was fighting for my life and trying to convince them I wasn't going to eat them, meanwhile in real life I'm really trying to eat more veggies, LOL) Anyway, date day in NYC today...going to explore a little and see Rocky on Broadway at night, we have really cool seats where they take you on stage at the end of the show, so hopefully that will be fun. I personally did not have any interest in seeing Rocky, but it's Broadway so I can't complain! 


Hope everyone is having a great Friday!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna my fingers are crossed tighter than ever!!!  This is the darkest one uve had yet and if its an evap, u better believe ill be calling to complain! FX soooo tight! Everything looks good!  u should use ur frer on my bday!


----------



## Jrepp

Megan, that sounds like fun. Have a great night!

Kenna, I see the line for sure. Is that the same batch you got the other evaps on? I don't know how trustworthy they are because the like 5 that I've taken have all been very negative but I see a lot of comments about evaps on them.

AFM: nothing on the pad, but a bit of pink when I wipe. I think that AF is gone. I kind of want to try this cycle secretly but I think I will get the lecture of a lifetime from my hubby and doctor if I show up pregnant at the end of the month. Depending on what my body does, ovulation should be here anywhere from the 10th through the 15th with surgery on the 11th. Do you guys think something bad would happen if I got pregnant this cycle instead of waiting until my. July ovulation?


----------



## Wishing1010

2 diff batches and diff from the ones last month. I'm just over TTC. :(


----------



## Jrepp

Awww Kenna. It'll be okay. I understand


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Megan, that sounds like fun. Have a great night!
> 
> Kenna, I see the line for sure. Is that the same batch you got the other evaps on? I don't know how trustworthy they are because the like 5 that I've taken have all been very negative but I see a lot of comments about evaps on them.
> 
> AFM: nothing on the pad, but a bit of pink when I wipe. I think that AF is gone. I kind of want to try this cycle secretly but I think I will get the lecture of a lifetime from my hubby and doctor if I show up pregnant at the end of the month. Depending on what my body does, ovulation should be here anywhere from the 10th through the 15th with surgery on the 11th. Do you guys think something bad would happen if I got pregnant this cycle instead of waiting until my. July ovulation?

Umm...maybe the scar tissue might not be all healed. That's the only thing I can think of but I'm not sure!


----------



## Wishing1010

This evening's tests, top one is yesterday, bottom 3 are from this evening and from three diff batches. Not convincing enough for FRER just yet :)
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4066ad3c.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse317a4f4.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow Kenna, those tests are so convincing! I'm going to be extremely angry if this isn't the start of ur bfp! They should seriously be sewed if a test can be THAT convincing! FX sooooo tight! Ur chart looks soo great! I've never ever seen it look better non Medicated! :-D sooo excited!!! FX FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

They look pretty donvincing to me.


----------



## Wishing1010

Researched and I have all bad batches :(


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Researched and I have all bad batches :(

Hope it's just too early to test..... Give it some more time......

AFM, blood drawn this morning. Will get the result after 2 days.... But me and DH will just go there on Friday... Just in case I'll get my AF I'll have my FSH and LH test as well.... My throat is killing me, started 2 days ago and now it's worst, maybe that's why i have high temp again today..... I can barely talk cause it hurts so bad. Have to phone my doc and ask her if i can take some antibiotic........


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Mary, I noticed your post-O temps look the same as your last cycle. Hope it will be different after few more days. 

:dust: to you


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no! Sorry about your throat! Hope it feels better soon! FX for your test results to be amazing! :)

Chart is looking great by the way!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:



> Oh no! Sorry about your throat! Hope it feels better soon! FX for your test results to be amazing! :)
> 
> Chart is looking great by the way!

Now i keep on sneezing and started having a runny nose..... I just wish i won't get a fever...... :(

First time i'll be sick TTC'ing.... I really need to take some meds. I'll try to get some tylenol, i read it's safe.

Hope your temp will rise again in the next few days. Will this be your longest cycle?


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning everyone :) Daphne your temps are so high but I hope your throat feels better soon...could definitely be the cause of the high temps!

Kenna, those lines look dark, but I can see they are tweaked so maybe that's partially why- either way I know I never got lines that dark with tweaked pictures. It's just cruel. But still, at only 8 dpo, you have a chance for 1. those to be real lines that will get darker, or 2. real lines to show up in a couple days! Very hopeful for you <3

Jess, I don't know anything about the risks of getting pregnant this cycle, but my thought is your body will be so focused on healing from the surgery that pregnancy might not even be likely. But if doc says wait one more cycle, I think you should stick to your original plan... I would be asking the exact same thing as you now, so I totally understand! (hey, that rhymed.)

Mary how funny, your temp pattern post-o really does look identical to last cycle! Doesn't mean much at 5 dpo, just interesting to note. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.... MolGold, Chelsea, Jill, anyone else my morning brain is forgetting- best of luck to you girls, come say hi :) :)

AFM- Temp is getting lower so I'll take OPKs starting today and most likely will see O in a day or two. I also am starting to get some slippery almost-EWCM, so that's cool. I feel like this month could be "the one" and like every month, I pray that my body will just scream "hey you are pregnant lady!!!!" as soon as it happens- LOL. But I'm not actually expecting anything, just gonna keep busy and see what happens.

Rocky on Broadway was pretty good, I appreciate it for the art and musical aspect, but I just can't help but hate boxing!! Oh well. Next time, we'll see something I want to see (Book of Mormon!!). Another long day in NYC today rehearsing and playing flute :) If any of you come to NYC at any point, let me know, we'll go get a beer (or hopefully a smoothie because we'll be pregnant!).

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mdscpa, yes this will be my longest! Ugh TTC sucks lol

Megan, they are very slightly tweaked, wayyyy less than what I had to do for my others. But, I'm sure they are just bad as other ladies have said.

Looks like you two had fun last night!!!! It's always nice to have a date day! FX you can have another one very soon!


----------



## mdscpa

Hi megan, that's a huge drop you'll definitely be busy BD'ing. Lol

You're right maybe my sore throat is causing it. But Im happy right now coz of the following if i ovulated on:

CD8 - 13dpo
CD11 - 10dpo 

It means i have a healthy LP after all. Hoping i'll pass 12dpo for CD14 ovulation... I might test on thursday or friday if temps are still high by then....

:dust: everyone


----------



## Megamegan

Hmm... I am just getting this feeling that they can't all be THAT bad... really shocking if that's the case!! I know you don't want to get your hopes up too much though <3 I *did* just see another girl I follow get a clear line on Wondfo and not be pregnant, most likely it was one of the same batches you have. I guess quality control has gone out the window at this Wondfo place.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, I was yelling Mary how the manufacturer says that they are only positive if the test line is reasonably dark. Any faint lines are not considering positive! I was like wtf?!


----------



## Megamegan

That's ridiculous. I bet they are getting a ton of complaints and now they have to say that. A line is a line is a LIE! That's my new motto for testing. "A realist's perspective"

(For a good 5 seconds I was trying to figure out why you were yelling at Mary. Haha. Telling. Got it *smart* )


----------



## Wishing1010

Oops no I wasn't yelling!!! Lol, I typed that without my glasses or contacts on haha!!!

Yeah, I'm just going to forget getting wondfo's and investing in answer brand or FRER only! I think Confuzion got a good deal on answer brand and has like 12 boxes still! lol :) need to find those good deals!


----------



## Jrepp

First response has a $3 mail in rebate going now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> First response has a $3 mail in rebate going now.

they also have $5 ones now too!  That's what I just got and after the mail in rebate I got a 2pk of those newer "rapid result" ones for $5 between the rite aid sale & rebate. Those are usually about $16-$20 for a two pk. Kenna, if u keep ur eye out for sales everywhere u go, frer actually isn't that expensive & much more reliable!  my fingers are still crossed for u!!

jess, how r u feeling? Sry if u already told everyone today...im going to check the last couple pgs now


----------



## confuzion

Lol yes I did buy Answer brand in bulk from stockngo.com but I just looked now they don't have them anymore :(. I bought 12 boxes with 2 in each for about 100$.


----------



## Jrepp

AF has come and gone, but hubby got me sick. So far it's just an upset stomach and sore throat but I think the bad part is still coming


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know, my temp pattern does look pretty similar to last cycle. I'm sure its a bfn cycle, I dont have much hope for myself. I read that temps don't tell u anything until after implantation so I suppose it could change but I doubt it. I think knowing that I need to pay before I can even think about getting pregnant has had me down the past wk or so. After my brothers gf got a bfp last wk (she had a m/c, she was 9-10wks they said, but she thinks it was best for her considering my brother cant talk and she was just going to give the baby up for adoption without his say pretty much) it all just got to me I guess and now I'm trying to do everything I can to get ivf set up. FX! I guess that's part of why I've been MIA a lot more than usual...ive been trying to make myself think less about everything until I know its a possibility. It sounds like I'm hitting one of my rough spots and I'm sure ill be back to my happy, hopeful self soon. I think I'm.going to start selling Avon, Mary Kay, or Yankee candle to help save up. If u all want to name off ur favorite out of those (or even a dif company that maybe ive never heard of), let me know because I'm going to make a decision of which company after I see which one gets the most votes out of u ladies and the people I know in real life. I used to sell Avon and did good with that when I was younger & I just didn't know enough ppl but now that Aidens in school, I have alot more people to ask. Anyways, so that's my plan to help us save for IVF  FX very tight! 

Megan, are u feeling any pain at all still from the hsg? I was in pain for like a wk after :-\. I was able to bd tho! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> AF has come and gone, but hubby got me sick. So far it's just an upset stomach and sore throat but I think the bad part is still coming

ugh, it sounds like you may he getting what I had a couple wks ago. I had a sore throat, headache, and I puked for about 24hrs but I felt nauseous for 5 days or so. I hope you dont get any other symptoms & that the ones u have go away! Its def that time of yr when alot of sicknesses are going around. Feel better!


----------



## Rebeccaslaugh

Hello, ladies

I'm new here... has anyone else been 13dpo and still bfn?.. im getting super desperate and upset... is there hope? Af due tomorrow but no signs today... is this familiar to anyone?


----------



## Wishing1010

Do you chart your temperature or use OPK?


----------



## Rebeccaslaugh

Wishing1010 said:


> Do you chart your temperature or use OPK?

OH like a MAD woman
Never did temperature though, no... but obsessed over the details of the last five cycles for sure! 

Last first: May 2
O: May 18
30 day average, give or take one...

S'posed to start in a few hours, but no usual signs of it...
spotted yesterday and day before with cramps, but VERY very lightly... do you have any advice or idea of what is happening?.. i've tested three times the last four days (just in case, just cant help myself) but bfns all over this place... downtrodden a bit.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm...maybe you have a late implantation and your BFP is just being shy! Are you taking any meds?


----------



## Rebeccaslaugh

Wishing1010 said:


> Hmm...maybe you have a late implantation and your BFP is just being shy! Are you taking any meds?

Do you think ib can be so late?.. no, never any meds.
When do you plan to test?


----------



## Wishing1010

I've seen ladies not get bfp's till 15 dpo on many occasions!! 

I'm already testing and getting evil Evaps :) AF due next Friday


----------



## Rebeccaslaugh

Wishing1010 said:


> I've seen ladies not get bfp's till 15 dpo on many occasions!!
> 
> I'm already testing and getting evil Evaps :) AF due next Friday

REALLY?? ohhh that takes the crazy in me down a notch... Thanks, Wishing!!

evaps... yeah. had ONE two days ago that made my heart stop. Do you think the line tests are more sensitive than digis?.. i'm new to this game.

REALLY really hope you get some news in the next few days! how do you feel? symptoms?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, line tests are far more sensitive than the digital ones! :) 

And, I feel weird this month but can't explain it. Probably just in my head!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everybody! Been reading about you guys but haven't felt like typing. Today was the first day I actually felt better. Which was a good thing because it was my Saturday to work(only a few of our branches are open so we rotate sat) . Today is 4dpo, I have been having a slice of pineapple with the core every day, and dh and I got in three sessions of bd in the day of my surge, but none the day after because I felt like poop! so hope that was enough!!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you, Chelsea!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck ladies! Wishing, ur chart is so beautiful this cycle! Nice & stable! FX soooo tight! 

ive been having a bunch of strong AF type cramps, which is obv way too early. Maybe its just gas. I know it cant be anything special but that's what ive got going on right now. Oh & tender nips. Still no cystic breasts! Yay!!  FX I can at least have a comfortable tww while I await AF! Ill probably get every symptom in the book lol. 

So I found a few IVF grants that I could potentially qualify for so we are going to be filling those papers out this wk. FX for that as well!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck ladies! Wishing, ur chart is so beautiful this cycle! Nice & stable! FX soooo tight!
> 
> ive been having a bunch of strong AF type cramps, which is obv way too early. Maybe its just gas. I know it cant be anything special but that's what ive got going on right now. Oh & tender nips. Still no cystic breasts! Yay!!  FX I can at least have a comfortable tww while I await AF! Ill probably get every symptom in the book lol.
> 
> So I found a few IVF grants that I could potentially qualify for so we are going to be filling those papers out this wk. FX for that as well!

Thanks!!!! :) I have everything crossed for you! Hoping your pains are good signs for you! And yay on no cystic breasts!!!!! Def nice to not have to worry about that!

Ooo, FX for the grants! I hope you get at least one!


----------



## Megamegan

Mary, I hope you get one of those grants <3

I didn't have ANY pain after the HSG, only during it, and it went away as soon as he removed everything. I'm happy about that. Mary, maybe it was because you had a blockage that you had pain. Hoping that tube clears out soon!!



Had a really rough night with DH but we got into some deep talk and feeling better. He has so much anxiety and stuff to work out and has a hard time opening up, but once he does, we feel so much closer and I feel like I know him again. Communication! It's a miracle.

So sleepy. Night <3


----------



## mdscpa

Got a dip today not below coverline though hoping it's a fallback rise. Throat not getting any better so i guess it's not causing my high temps few days back since i got the dip today.


----------



## Jrepp

I'll go back and read everything later. Just wanted to say that my family and especially my husband just surprised me with a surprise birthday party!


----------



## mdscpa

Woohoooo Kenna that's an awesome rise....... Guess both of us had a dip at 8dpo.... Hoping for a rise tomorrow.... FXd..... hehehehhehe

When are you planning to test again????? I read it takes at least 3-4 days from implantation dip for hpt to detect hcg.....

Here's what i found at FF.

11% of charts that showed ovulation but did not result in a pregnancy displayed this pattern.
23% of charts that showed ovulation and did result in a pregnancy showed this pattern.
Of the pregnancy charts that showed this pattern, the most likely days for the dip to occur were between 7 and 8 days past ovulation.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i have everything crossed for you... you got a very nice rise there....... At least today's temp is different from your last cycle something note worthy.... 

Lots of :dust: to you Mary.... :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Mary, I hope you get one of those grants <3
> 
> I didn't have ANY pain after the HSG, only during it, and it went away as soon as he removed everything. I'm happy about that. Mary, maybe it was because you had a blockage that you had pain. Hoping that tube clears out soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a really rough night with DH but we got into some deep talk and feeling better. He has so much anxiety and stuff to work out and has a hard time opening up, but once he does, we feel so much closer and I feel like I know him again. Communication! It's a miracle.
> 
> So sleepy. Night <3

I'm glad DH opened up to you, but sad it takes so much for him to do so! I don't know why most men are like that! Lol yay on the closeness again :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Mary, I hope you get one of those grants <3
> 
> I didn't have ANY pain after the HSG, only during it, and it went away as soon as he removed everything. I'm happy about that. Mary, maybe it was because you had a blockage that you had pain. Hoping that tube clears out soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a really rough night with DH but we got into some deep talk and feeling better. He has so much anxiety and stuff to work out and has a hard time opening up, but once he does, we feel so much closer and I feel like I know him again. Communication! It's a miracle.
> 
> So sleepy. Night <3

thanks  & yes ur right, its def the fact that I had a blockage that made my hsg much more painful. My doc said that the pain is ALOT worse if u have a blockage, which makes a lot of sense. FX something works out for me!
And im very glad u and dh are communicating much better! Yay!  ull have ur sticky bean in no time so its def great that your feeling better about everything with him . FX for u this cycle!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Woohoooo Kenna that's an awesome rise....... Guess both of us had a dip at 8dpo.... Hoping for a rise tomorrow.... FXd..... hehehehhehe
> 
> When are you planning to test again????? I read it takes at least 3-4 days from implantation dip for hpt to detect hcg.....
> 
> Here's what i found at FF.
> 
> 11% of charts that showed ovulation but did not result in a pregnancy displayed this pattern.
> 23% of charts that showed ovulation and did result in a pregnancy showed this pattern.
> Of the pregnancy charts that showed this pattern, the most likely days for the dip to occur were between 7 and 8 days past ovulation.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html

I don't think mine is really a dip, I didn't sleep well at all that night, and it's such a small temp diff. I have been testing every day with wondfo's but nothing important coming up yet :)

FX your temp shoots back up and you get a BFP soon! I'm sorry your throat is still bothering you! FX it goes away soon :)


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Mary, i have everything crossed for you... you got a very nice rise there....... At least today's temp is different from your last cycle something note worthy....
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you Mary.... :)

Ooo! Very nice temp Mary!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Woohoooo Kenna that's an awesome rise....... Guess both of us had a dip at 8dpo.... Hoping for a rise tomorrow.... FXd..... hehehehhehe
> 
> When are you planning to test again????? I read it takes at least 3-4 days from implantation dip for hpt to detect hcg.....
> 
> Here's what i found at FF.
> 
> 11% of charts that showed ovulation but did not result in a pregnancy displayed this pattern.
> 23% of charts that showed ovulation and did result in a pregnancy showed this pattern.
> Of the pregnancy charts that showed this pattern, the most likely days for the dip to occur were between 7 and 8 days past ovulation.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html
> 
> I don't think mine is really a dip, I didn't sleep well at all that night, and it's such a small temp diff. I have been testing every day with wondfo's but nothing important coming up yet :)
> 
> FX your temp shoots back up and you get a BFP soon! I'm sorry your throat is still bothering you! FX it goes away soon :)Click to expand...

I really hope it shoots back up tomorrow. This throat is killing me I can barely eat it hurts when I swallow. 

I will know tonight what could be my approx temp tomorrow morning. I tried to get my temp at night while at rest for like 20 to 30 minutes before sleeping and my temp is almost always the same by morning with maybe .1 or .2 difference. I will be happy if it's higher tonight... :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Fx fx fx!!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Sorry I've been absent ladies! Good to see all these promising looking charts and hopeful posts!

So I took a test. I was grumpy up and down yesterday so baby's dad suggested I go take one even though he didn't want to know until his birthday. 

And....

BFP!!!! It's light and a blue dye test (which I hate because of all the horror stories I've seen but it was the only one I had) but definitely showed up in the time frame!! Going to get a couple other tests today so I can test with FMU in the morning just to be sure, and we're not telling yet, but I am so over the moon. Praying this one sticks around. I'm not going to stress this time, just relax. 

I am exhausted and nauseous which I wasn't very last time. So that makes me happy and hopeful. 

Thank you for all your support! I'm crossing my fingers and spreading the baby dust!!!! 

Love 
Jill


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo, Jill!!! FX it's much darker tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

pitbullmomma said:


> Sorry I've been absent ladies! Good to see all these promising looking charts and hopeful posts!
> 
> So I took a test. I was grumpy up and down yesterday so baby's dad suggested I go take one even though he didn't want to know until his birthday.
> 
> And....
> 
> BFP!!!! It's light and a blue dye test (which I hate because of all the horror stories I've seen but it was the only one I had) but definitely showed up in the time frame!! Going to get a couple other tests today so I can test with FMU in the morning just to be sure, and we're not telling yet, but I am so over the moon. Praying this one sticks around. I'm not going to stress this time, just relax.
> 
> I am exhausted and nauseous which I wasn't very last time. So that makes me happy and hopeful.
> 
> Thank you for all your support! I'm crossing my fingers and spreading the baby dust!!!!
> 
> Love
> Jill

FXd it gets darker tomorrow... How many dpo are you now approximately?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg wishing, ur temps!! Every a.m I say this lol  but I am so excited! FX ur temp is still up tomorrow & u can use a frer on my bday! I have a good feeling for u...i hope those feelings are right this time!  FX FX FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Rebeccaslaugh said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I've seen ladies not get bfp's till 15 dpo on many occasions!!
> 
> I'm already testing and getting evil Evaps :) AF due next Friday
> 
> REALLY?? ohhh that takes the crazy in me down a notch... Thanks, Wishing!!
> 
> evaps... yeah. had ONE two days ago that made my heart stop. Do you think the line tests are more sensitive than digis?.. i'm new to this game.
> 
> REALLY really hope you get some news in the next few days! how do you feel? symptoms?Click to expand...

Hi Rebecca, how are you? Did you test yet?

Lots of :dust: for you....


----------



## pitbullmomma

Thanks ladies! I am anywhere from 15dpo to 18 dpo. We shall see how dark the line is tomorrow! I'm excited but cautious but still just excited. If that makes any sense at all


----------



## mdscpa

pitbullmomma said:


> Thanks ladies! I am anywhere from 15dpo to 18 dpo. We shall see how dark the line is tomorrow! I'm excited but cautious but still just excited. If that makes any sense at all

Insane people is what we become when TTC'ing, lol..... Would you mind posting a picture? :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

pitbullmomma said:


> Sorry I've been absent ladies! Good to see all these promising looking charts and hopeful posts!
> 
> So I took a test. I was grumpy up and down yesterday so baby's dad suggested I go take one even though he didn't want to know until his birthday.
> 
> And....
> 
> BFP!!!! It's light and a blue dye test (which I hate because of all the horror stories I've seen but it was the only one I had) but definitely showed up in the time frame!! Going to get a couple other tests today so I can test with FMU in the morning just to be sure, and we're not telling yet, but I am so over the moon. Praying this one sticks around. I'm not going to stress this time, just relax.
> 
> I am exhausted and nauseous which I wasn't very last time. So that makes me happy and hopeful.
> 
> Thank you for all your support! I'm crossing my fingers and spreading the baby dust!!!!
> 
> Love
> Jill



Congrats! Are you going to use a frer in the morning?


----------



## froggyfrog

Kenna and mary when will you guys test? I have decided that im not going to test until im 2 days late which would be on fathers day! That would be so amazing to tell hubby that this is his first father's day! 
According to my o date I will actually be late on friday the 13th, but because I have had longer cycles before to be on the safe side and save myself from my 53rd bfn im waiting until im later than I have been....


----------



## Jrepp

You should be able to use an frer any time of the day and get a line


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, yay on the surprise birthday party!!! Did you have fun?!


----------



## pitbullmomma

I'm gonna try to upload this. Not sure if it'll work
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow! Major BFP there!!!! Yay!!! Congrats, Hun!!!


----------



## mdscpa

pitbullmomma said:


> I'm gonna try to upload this. Not sure if it'll work

I see it!!!!!!!!!!!! Not even a squinter.... Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kealz

Lovely, congratulations! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea, I've been testing everyday lol! :)

FX for you!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Have you tested with a frer?


----------



## Jrepp

I had a blast! Little jerks made me feel like my birthday was getting pushed aside!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Jill xx
Happy birthday jrepp and mary xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Jrepp said:


> I had a blast! Little jerks made me feel like my birthday was getting pushed aside!

Aww how fun! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I had a blast! Little jerks made me feel like my birthday was getting pushed aside!

Haha!!! Well glad it was all worth it in the end!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, I used them a couple days ago. Knowing it was too early lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I had a blast! Little jerks made me feel like my birthday was getting pushed aside!

lol that's awesome!  Your very lucky! Happy birthday!!!
We don't have any plans for my bday, too much going on but that's okay with me . I just hope one of u ladies get a bfp for my bday (our bdays) and give me something to celebrate! I always thought my 25th bday would be more exciting but its actually worse every yr...putt putting will be fun tho . FX it doesn't rain so mini golf can at least happen! 

So jess, r u following by what the doc said about when to start trying again or are u going to officially try again this cycle? U kno what's best for u but just be careful so u can make sure ur healed up good for that sticky bean!


----------



## Jrepp

We talked about it today and came to the conclusion if it happens it happens. I am still going to temp and opk, but we aren't going to actively prevent on our anniversary and if the little swimmers stay alive until ovulation and fertilize an egg and it implants, then it was kind of meant to happen. 

I did just go to the bathroom and there was red bloody mucusy stuff in my undies. Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, FX it all works out, Jess!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps24f14801.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd44cd017.jpg

:dohh: my tests suck.


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats on your BFP Jill!! I'm so happy for you :)

Jess I think that's what I would do, too. Good plan. 

Mary and Jess happy birthday!!

AFM: I took an OPK this morning which was almost positive so I think I will probably O either tomorrow (cd14) or the next day. Which means I could also test positive on Father's Day! It will be 1 or 2 days before AF is due, about 12-13 dpo. What a wonderful surprise that would be for DH. I might even prepare an idea for telling him in case it happens, but that might set me up for more disappointment!


----------



## Megamegan

Holy crap Kenna- are you SURE that isn't positive? How many minutes past is that test? I see red around the edges but still. It's a pretty obvious line.


----------



## Wishing1010

Here is the wet test (pulled it from my journal, too lazy to repost hahahaha)


Wishing1010 said:


> 9 dpo afternoon test
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps66d1d208.jpg
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps811fb027.jpg
> 
> Not sure what to think of this one but I guess time will tell!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Congrats on your BFP Jill!! I'm so happy for you :)
> 
> Jess I think that's what I would do, too. Good plan.
> 
> Mary and Jess happy birthday!!
> 
> AFM: I took an OPK this morning which was almost positive so I think I will probably O either tomorrow (cd14) or the next day. Which means I could also test positive on Father's Day! It will be 1 or 2 days before AF is due, about 12-13 dpo. What a wonderful surprise that would be for DH. I might even prepare an idea for telling him in case it happens, but that might set me up for more disappointment!

That would be an amazing Father's Day present!!!!! Good lucky and happy BD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

That has to be positive!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

By the way my husband also just told me he thinks your test is positive. He never sees a second line. I mean, clearly there is a second line and it's darker than yesterday!!! Hope is high right now for you!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, Megan! I'm going to TRY to maybe test first thing but not again till 10 dpo!

Edit: I meant 12 dpo for next testing lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Thanks, Megan! I'm going to TRY to maybe test first thing but not again till 10 dpo!

make sure u test w frer for my bday tomorrow!!  those tests are def looking darker! Omg I am so fricken excited!!!!!!!! FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - I definitely see the line as well! And your chart is looking amazing as well


----------



## mdscpa

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESS AND MARY........... WISH YOU'LL GET THE BFPs SOON..... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Congrats on your BFP Jill!! I'm so happy for you :)
> 
> Jess I think that's what I would do, too. Good plan.
> 
> Mary and Jess happy birthday!!
> 
> AFM: I took an OPK this morning which was almost positive so I think I will probably O either tomorrow (cd14) or the next day. Which means I could also test positive on Father's Day! It will be 1 or 2 days before AF is due, about 12-13 dpo. What a wonderful surprise that would be for DH. I might even prepare an idea for telling him in case it happens, but that might set me up for more disappointment!

That'll be an awesome surprise. FXd for you megan.......


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Thanks, Megan! I'm going to TRY to maybe test first thing but not again till 10 dpo!
> 
> Edit: I meant 12 dpo for next testing lol

FXd for you Kenna.... It'll get darker soon enough..... 

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4a2c3743.jpg

Happy birthday, Mary!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Really loving your temps kenna.... Praying you'll get that bfp in few days. Fx fx fx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg, my temp was 99.24 today! And I didn't wake up in the night or wake up too late. I hope I'm not getting sick AGAIN! We'll see where this 1degree temp jump takes me tomorrow


----------



## Wishing1010

Whoa!! Huge temp jump birthday girl!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, u just made my whole day with the happy birthday


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Whoa!! Huge temp jump birthday girl!!!!!

I know, I had to double check it because I couldn't believe my eyes lol. I don't think ive ever had a bbt temp above 99. FX super tight!
Your charts still looking good! I'm getting anxious now!


----------



## ab75

Happy birthday xx


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omg, my temp was 99.24 today! And I didn't wake up in the night or wake up too late. I hope I'm not getting sick AGAIN! We'll see where this 1degree temp jump takes me tomorrow

FX your not sick and it's a good sign for you Mary, you deserve to have a wonderful gift on your birth month.....

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Happy birthday Mary!


----------



## Megamegan

Mary... holy high temp!! Happy birthday! Wish it was time for you to test :haha:

Kenna, I totally think this is it for you and you're just not getting good lines with FMU. Did you use an FRER after all? Or are you waiting a couple days for that? We will wait... impatiently... hehehe ;)

AFM, I think maybe I already O'd! I didn't take OPKs until yesterday for some reason- I was soooo busy and not in the house for all of CD11 and CD12, so I think I would have seen a positive on CD12, because yesterday (CD13) in the AM it was super dark but not exactly positive, then by night time it was light and today it's light. I did feel occasional pinches and stuff in my abdomen yesterday, but it did not feel like the pain I usually get for O... so that makes me wonder if there was "stuff" in the way in my tubes and that's why I felt such strong O pain and now that I've had the HSG it won't be so strong? I kind of liked having that "super power" of feeling ovulation (well not super power in here, but everyone IRL seems impressed hahaha) but if it was part of the reason I wasn't getting knocked up, then I'll take pain-free O! It's not like my O varies so much that the O pain matters significantly... I always have O'd between CD13-15... so I think I'll probably see a higher temp tomorrow but my suspicion is that yesterday was O. That means, testing ON Father's Day (AF due!). Yay. DTD lots, so hopefully it works this time!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo!!!! I have everything crossed, Megan!!!! FX you get your Father's Day BFP!!!!!!!!!! 

And, I will get a FRER on 13 dpo if no temp drop. And, I have also decided that if AF does not arrive by 16 dpo, I am going to get some bloodwork done, before asking the doc to help jump start AF.


----------



## Megamegan

That's a great idea, Kenna. It is better to wait anyway and get an obvious line and not be worried for 3 straight days while you wonder if it will get darker. 

I just realized DH's SA is on the 13th, and I will be 11 dpo on the 12th... so I think I will test on the 12th (next Thurs) because I don't want him to have to do the SA if it isn't necessary. I mean, I'm kind of curious either way haha. And that would mean, if I still wanted it to be a Father's Day surprise, I'd have to lie and tell him they called and need to reschedule... while I wait for 3 whole days to tell him. Lol. I doubt I could do that. I know it's equally likely I won't get pregnant this cycle so I need to prepare myself emotionally for both outcomes, but it would just be the all-around best scenario if it happened this time! No need for hubby to do SA, Father's Day announcement, no need to take PT test next month, NO marching band for football season this fall (WOOHOO!), family could come see me for Christmas with a 7 month baby bump- I can go on and on. Most importantly it would be time to have a baby and we are so ready. 

Hope you all have a great day. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww!!! All of that sounds so perfect, Megan! :cloud9: :)


----------



## Jrepp

That all sounds so great Megan, and I really hope this is your month. You too Kenna.

Today has been the suckiest of suck days so far this year! We had to call security twice, I got punched a couple times, got "wolverine" slashed and had to restrain two different students. We can't call parents because one family doesn't do anything and the other family has lawyers and is trying to sue the district. All I keep saying is 3.5 more days, 3.5 more days.

I just went to the bathroom and noticed more brown spotting. I have no idea what it's from (see my blog post on eventual momma) and it's really driving me crazy. I never bleed more than 2 days, it's too early for ovulation and probably not implantation bleeding unless I ovulated just before my period started. Im on CD 7 so I won't even start the opk's until CD 12. It might be difficult with our anniversary weekend and thine surgery but I'll make it work. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Megamegan

Jess, It's hard to believe you've had a worse day today than previous days... must be just awful! Could the spotting be caused by leftover tissue from the surgery? Would your doctor maybe have a better answer via a phone call?


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary happy birthday!!!

Kenna I like your new spongebob :) 

jess I know you have probably said it but what exactly is that you do? It sounds like a rough job! And like megan said maybe you could call your doc?? 

I had a little pressure today in my pelvic area, I have had it before so im trying not to look into it, but its way too tough not to think everything has potential of being a symptom. ...


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Jess, It's hard to believe you've had a worse day today than previous days... must be just awful! Could the spotting be caused by leftover tissue from the surgery? Would your doctor maybe have a better answer via a phone call?

I have an appointment scheduled for next week already for my shots. I'll ask her then. Since being on lunch my left ovary has been giving me O pains, but the OPK I took when I got home was negative. This is all just so frustrating! I knew exactly what my body was going to do and when and now I have no idea. UGH!



froggyfrog said:


> Mary happy birthday!!!
> 
> Kenna I like your new spongebob :)
> 
> jess I know you have probably said it but what exactly is that you do? It sounds like a rough job! And like megan said maybe you could call your doc??
> 
> I had a little pressure today in my pelvic area, I have had it before so im trying not to look into it, but its way too tough not to think everything has potential of being a symptom. ...

I am a paraprofessional (teachers aide) in a classroom for students with emotional disabilities. They are all angry and/or throw major tantrums. Today one of the students was pretending his pencil was his penis and pretending to pee all over the classroom and then ran down the hall screaming into all of the other classrooms. When I finally caught him I had to carry him back into the classroom. Anther student had a 45 minute screaming at the top of his lungs fit because he didn't get to get on the computer until he finished writing one sentence. A third student used some plastic math triangles as wolverine claws, scratched me with them and then punched me in the arm. I restrained him and carried him into a room we call the safe place where they can calm down and he punched me repeatedly in the back, kicked me and then threw a chair at me. Another of the paras came in and took over and called security. A different student than the first three pitched a fit because the cafeteria ran out of hot dogs so his choices were a quesadilla, burrito or ham and cheese sandwich. The kid threw his milk down, causing it to explode all over the lunchroom. 

RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Jrepp said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Jess, It's hard to believe you've had a worse day today than previous days... must be just awful! Could the spotting be caused by leftover tissue from the surgery? Would your doctor maybe have a better answer via a phone call?
> 
> I have an appointment scheduled for next week already for my shots. I'll ask her then. Since being on lunch my left ovary has been giving me O pains, but the OPK I took when I got home was negative. This is all just so frustrating! I knew exactly what my body was going to do and when and now I have no idea. UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Mary happy birthday!!!
> 
> Kenna I like your new spongebob :)
> 
> jess I know you have probably said it but what exactly is that you do? It sounds like a rough job! And like megan said maybe you could call your doc??
> 
> I had a little pressure today in my pelvic area, I have had it before so im trying not to look into it, but its way too tough not to think everything has potential of being a symptom. ...Click to expand...
> 
> I am a paraprofessional (teachers aide) in a classroom for students with emotional disabilities. They are all angry and/or throw major tantrums. Today one of the students was pretending his pencil was his penis and pretending to pee all over the classroom and then ran down the hall screaming into all of the other classrooms. When I finally caught him I had to carry him back into the classroom. Anther student had a 45 minute screaming at the top of his lungs fit because he didn't get to get on the computer until he finished writing one sentence. A third student used some plastic math triangles as wolverine claws, scratched me with them and then punched me in the arm. I restrained him and carried him into a room we call the safe place where they can calm down and he punched me repeatedly in the back, kicked me and then threw a chair at me. Another of the paras came in and took over and called security. A different student than the first three pitched a fit because the cafeteria ran out of hot dogs so his choices were a quesadilla, burrito or ham and cheese sandwich. The kid threw his milk down, causing it to explode all over the lunchroom.
> 
> RIDICULOUS!!!!Click to expand...

^ That's really sad. But thank God for people like you!


I was able to get an appointment with my OB tomorrow. (which is crazy because she is usaully booked out a few weeks) I will be between 6-8 DPO... I think. Anyway... What is the chance of a blood test being accurate?


----------



## Megamegan

Hi snowbunnie... I would say fairly unlikely to get an accurate result. If they do a beta test, it MIGHT be enough time to have an hCG level of above 5, but if they just do a "yes/no" (qualitative) test, then most likely it will say negative at this point because it's about the same sensitivity as a line test (maybe even less sensitive than some line tests). Are you going to the OB for a different reason, or just to check if you are pregnant?


----------



## Jrepp

Hi Snowbunnie, Do you have a basal thermometer or just a regular one? If you don't have a basal thermometer I highly recommend you getting one. It is a fair bit more accurate than the standard thermometer at recording the subtle shifts in temperature. As for your question: at 6-8dpo it is very unlikely that you will be able to get a positive pregnancy test. Most implantation doesn't happen until 6-12 dpo, so assuming the fertilized egg hauls butt down the tube and finds a comfy place to land, it will have just implanted and HCG will not be high enough to detect.


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1157ce23.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Happy birthday Jess........


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry about your bad day, Jess. I hope today is much better since it's your birthday!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

My temp went down and I woke up cramping pretty bad. Expecting AF tomorrow or the next day. At least this cycle is finally over!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> My temp went down and I woke up cramping pretty bad. Expecting AF tomorrow or the next day. At least this cycle is finally over!!!

Sorry about your temp drop. Hopefully it will rise back up again tomorrow....

Mine did a .1 drop today and all my symptoms were gone... No cramps no sore/full/sensitive breast.... All that's left is my sore throat but it's getting better i suppose. I'm still hoping mine will rise tomorrow.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you daphne!!!!!!!

I'm just very much over this cycle, I need this start a new one. And I know it's going to be painful, 50+ days since the last.


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you Kenna.... I still wish for your temp to rise tomorrow might be a wonderful surprise. Also if AF does arrive, i hope it won't be too painful.. I'm sad mine dropped today but glad that i reached 10days LP already without any spotting whatsoever. Hopefully, that is a sign.... If my temp stayed elevated for the next 2-3 days I might give in and test on thursday/friday before going to the hospital for my progesterone test result....

Edited: last 3 cycles i spotted 5 days before AF showed up on the 6th day.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo FX! Means your progesterone is at a healthy level!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo FX! Means your progesterone is at a healthy level!!!

I hope so too.... Whatever the outcome, I'll be okay. Having normal LP with BFN or normal LP with BFP, heheheheh....

Will let you ladies know the result of my CD21 test on Friday. Oh, it seems like forever.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Jess, It's hard to believe you've had a worse day today than previous days... must be just awful! Could the spotting be caused by leftover tissue from the surgery? Would your doctor maybe have a better answer via a phone call?
> 
> I have an appointment scheduled for next week already for my shots. I'll ask her then. Since being on lunch my left ovary has been giving me O pains, but the OPK I took when I got home was negative. This is all just so frustrating! I knew exactly what my body was going to do and when and now I have no idea. UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Mary happy birthday!!!
> 
> Kenna I like your new spongebob :)
> 
> jess I know you have probably said it but what exactly is that you do? It sounds like a rough job! And like megan said maybe you could call your doc??
> 
> I had a little pressure today in my pelvic area, I have had it before so im trying not to look into it, but its way too tough not to think everything has potential of being a symptom. ...Click to expand...
> 
> I am a paraprofessional (teachers aide) in a classroom for students with emotional disabilities. They are all angry and/or throw major tantrums. Today one of the students was pretending his pencil was his penis and pretending to pee all over the classroom and then ran down the hall screaming into all of the other classrooms. When I finally caught him I had to carry him back into the classroom. Anther student had a 45 minute screaming at the top of his lungs fit because he didn't get to get on the computer until he finished writing one sentence. A third student used some plastic math triangles as wolverine claws, scratched me with them and then punched me in the arm. I restrained him and carried him into a room we call the safe place where they can calm down and he punched me repeatedly in the back, kicked me and then threw a chair at me. Another of the paras came in and took over and called security. A different student than the first three pitched a fit because the cafeteria ran out of hot dogs so his choices were a quesadilla, burrito or ham and cheese sandwich. The kid threw his milk down, causing it to explode all over the lunchroom.
> 
> RIDICULOUS!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ^ That's really sad. But thank God for people like you!
> 
> 
> I was able to get an appointment with my OB tomorrow. (which is crazy because she is usaully booked out a few weeks) I will be between 6-8 DPO... I think. Anyway... What is the chance of a blood test being accurate?Click to expand...

there's a decent chance it could pick up but there's also a decent chance u hadn't even implanted yet so if comes out neg, just remember, its not over til the witch shows!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Thank you Kenna.... I still wish for your temp to rise tomorrow might be a wonderful surprise. Also if AF does arrive, i hope it won't be too painful.. I'm sad mine dropped today but glad that i reached 10days LP already without any spotting whatsoever. Hopefully, that is a sign.... If my temp stayed elevated for the next 2-3 days I might give in and test on thursday/friday before going to the hospital for my progesterone test result....
> 
> Edited: last 3 cycles i spotted 5 days before AF showed up on the 6th day.

good luck! I bet its because u stopped all the meds for a bit this cycle is ur reason behind not spotting . Its def not a bad thing! 

U may even be at a 13 day LP right now. I still see a CD11 o pattern for u. It may just be me though. Just remember FF isn't always right so id def still try out early bding for next cycle, just incase, although im sure ull o a lil later with the new meds. Good luck! Ive been watching ur chart everyday just hoping im wrong about the O date this cycle! BUT if I am correct, that'd be ur reason as to why u haven't gotten a bfp yet, which is good news since it shows u have nothing wrong, u just weren't always making ur fertile window, well thats IF cd11 O is right. Good luck!!!

I had a temp dip right back down below my temp from 2 days ago but I woke alot last night plus took my temp 30mins earlier (I dont like to use adjusters) I may just discard the high temp from yest because I don't like the looks of single temps being that much higher than the rest lol


----------



## MolGold

I am so confused. I started spotting yesterday (12DPO) but I had all of 1 spot of blood all day on my pad. I had 2 tsp of blood at night, and maybe 2 -3 more spots on my pad till now ( Sorry TMI). Day 2 and total flow not enough to fill a pad yet? I am not even cramping too much! I tested yesterday and it was BFN :( What do you ladies think?


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> I am so confused. I started spotting yesterday (12DPO) but I had all of 1 spot of blood all day on my pad. I had 2 tsp of blood at night, and maybe 2 -3 more spots on my pad till now ( Sorry TMI). Day 2 and total flow not enough to fill a pad yet? I am not even cramping too much! I tested yesterday and it was BFN :( What do you ladies think?

have u started any meds? Maybe ur just barely implanting? If ur AF doesn't pick up, id test again in 2 days with frer. My afs personally turned EXTREMELY light the past few months...like so light that ots almost like I spot all AF so I always take a cheap test after AF to make sure im not really pregnant. U may just be having an occasional light AF. Who knows really! Lol this darn ttc thing is sooo confusing! It can be from so many dif things! But id def test if AF doesn't pick back up tomorrow or the day after


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kenna.... I still wish for your temp to rise tomorrow might be a wonderful surprise. Also if AF does arrive, i hope it won't be too painful.. I'm sad mine dropped today but glad that i reached 10days LP already without any spotting whatsoever. Hopefully, that is a sign.... If my temp stayed elevated for the next 2-3 days I might give in and test on thursday/friday before going to the hospital for my progesterone test result....
> 
> Edited: last 3 cycles i spotted 5 days before AF showed up on the 6th day.
> 
> good luck! I bet its because u stopped all the meds for a bit this cycle is ur reason behind not spotting . Its def not a bad thing!
> 
> U may even be at a 13 day LP right now. I still see a CD11 o pattern for u. It may just be me though. Just remember FF isn't always right so id def still try out early bding for next cycle, just incase, although im sure ull o a lil later with the new meds. Good luck! Ive been watching ur chart everyday just hoping im wrong about the O date this cycle! BUT if I am correct, that'd be ur reason as to why u haven't gotten a bfp yet, which is good news since it shows u have nothing wrong, u just weren't always making ur fertile window, well thats IF cd11 O is right. Good luck!!!
> 
> I had a temp dip right back down below my temp from 2 days ago but I woke alot last night plus took my temp 30mins earlier (I dont like to use adjusters) I may just discard the high temp from yest because I don't like the looks of single temps being that much higher than the rest lolClick to expand...

I'm actually considering the fact that i have O'ed on CD11 making me 13dpo today, that's why I'm a bit happy knowing that's a good LP if the witch suddenly arrive tomorrow. I also thought that not having any spotting might be due to stopping the medicines early this cycle. I will see in the next 2 days what will be my temps and if no witch is around I will take CD14 as my O date..... Also looking at CD16 making me more confused, if i never had the ultrasound on CD14 i might take CD17 as my O.....

I have been lurking at your chart everyday as well, hehehhehe...... Those jump and dive of your temps from yesterday looks crazy.....


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Megamegan said:


> Hi snowbunnie... I would say fairly unlikely to get an accurate result. If they do a beta test, it MIGHT be enough time to have an hCG level of above 5, but if they just do a "yes/no" (qualitative) test, then most likely it will say negative at this point because it's about the same sensitivity as a line test (maybe even less sensitive than some line tests). Are you going to the OB for a different reason, or just to check if you are pregnant?

I'm going for an annual & to talk baby stuff. I figured it would be too early. Not knowing what DPO I am is killingggg me.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kenna.... I still wish for your temp to rise tomorrow might be a wonderful surprise. Also if AF does arrive, i hope it won't be too painful.. I'm sad mine dropped today but glad that i reached 10days LP already without any spotting whatsoever. Hopefully, that is a sign.... If my temp stayed elevated for the next 2-3 days I might give in and test on thursday/friday before going to the hospital for my progesterone test result....
> 
> Edited: last 3 cycles i spotted 5 days before AF showed up on the 6th day.
> 
> good luck! I bet its because u stopped all the meds for a bit this cycle is ur reason behind not spotting . Its def not a bad thing!
> 
> U may even be at a 13 day LP right now. I still see a CD11 o pattern for u. It may just be me though. Just remember FF isn't always right so id def still try out early bding for next cycle, just incase, although im sure ull o a lil later with the new meds. Good luck! Ive been watching ur chart everyday just hoping im wrong about the O date this cycle! BUT if I am correct, that'd be ur reason as to why u haven't gotten a bfp yet, which is good news since it shows u have nothing wrong, u just weren't always making ur fertile window, well thats IF cd11 O is right. Good luck!!!
> 
> I had a temp dip right back down below my temp from 2 days ago but I woke alot last night plus took my temp 30mins earlier (I dont like to use adjusters) I may just discard the high temp from yest because I don't like the looks of single temps being that much higher than the rest lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm actually considering the fact that i have O'ed on CD11 making me 13dpo today, that's why I'm a bit happy knowing that's a good LP if the witch suddenly arrive tomorrow. I also thought that not having any spotting might be due to stopping the medicines early this cycle. I will see in the next 2 days what will be my temps and if no witch is around I will take CD14 as my O date..... Also looking at CD16 making me more confused, if i never had the ultrasound on CD14 i might take CD17 as my O.....
> 
> I have been lurking at your chart everyday as well, hehehhehe...... Those jump and dive of your temps from yesterday looks crazy.....Click to expand...

I know, It looks like u get a slow rise like me and then u got a bigger jump 6-7 days after O like I seem to get the past two cycles lol. My fingers are crossed extra tight that u get all the bding done possible at the beginning of next cycle and have ur sticky bean in no time! With ur doc saying u didn't have a good O, I feel like it was because u oed a few days before ur scan. That happened with Kenna once and the doc was sadly right..lol. Kenna & I were saying we should all pee PURPLE the sec we are pregnant! Lol itd make all our lives so much easier! Oh & at home blood/ultrasound instruments lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Hi snowbunnie... I would say fairly unlikely to get an accurate result. If they do a beta test, it MIGHT be enough time to have an hCG level of above 5, but if they just do a "yes/no" (qualitative) test, then most likely it will say negative at this point because it's about the same sensitivity as a line test (maybe even less sensitive than some line tests). Are you going to the OB for a different reason, or just to check if you are pregnant?
> 
> I'm going for an annual & to talk baby stuff. I figured it would be too early. Not knowing what DPO I am is killingggg me.Click to expand...

it does look like ur 6-7dpo. FF may be off a day (making u 5dpo or 7dpo). It was cd 15 or 16 that u got that really nice positive opk that u showed me on twitter?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sn0wbunnie, I just remembered the really dark positives were from CD 15 & 16 so id say u oed the day after FF says. If u take off those ALMOST pos opks from CD13 and before & put only the true positives from 14, 15, & 16, it'll probably fix ur O date of it feels it should be adjusted after ur opks are corrected. The opk is only positive when its like the one u showd me for day 15. The one from cd13 was ALMOST positive (which u dont want to record on FF, just make a note because ff marks O by going by ALL ur signs) I just hope u get ur bfp! But if not, this charting thing will get much easier for u next cycle and ull know when u O in no time!  u just have to get used to the true positive opks and the way ur temps go and such good luck!!


----------



## MolGold

aidensmommy1 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I am so confused. I started spotting yesterday (12DPO) but I had all of 1 spot of blood all day on my pad. I had 2 tsp of blood at night, and maybe 2 -3 more spots on my pad till now ( Sorry TMI). Day 2 and total flow not enough to fill a pad yet? I am not even cramping too much! I tested yesterday and it was BFN :( What do you ladies think?
> 
> have u started any meds? Maybe ur just barely implanting? If ur AF doesn't pick up, id test again in 2 days with frer. My afs personally turned EXTREMELY light the past few months...like so light that ots almost like I spot all AF so I always take a cheap test after AF to make sure im not really pregnant. U may just be having an occasional light AF. Who knows really! Lol this darn ttc thing is sooo confusing! It can be from so many dif things! But id def test if AF doesn't pick back up tomorrow or the day afterClick to expand...

I started Clomid this cycle. AF till now has been just spotting and little bouts of cramps. Usually CD1 means spotting to full flow in 1-2 hours that soaks through 2-3 pads and pathetic cramps. My total flow from yesterday has not even been enough to fill half a pad. I testted with FMU yesterday and BFN :( Thus, my confusion.

Oh, and FX for all hoping to get their BFPs! How are you all holding up?


----------



## Megamegan

Temp rise today as predicted :) Yay, I ovulated.

Happy birthday Jessica!! Hope it is a drastically different day than yesterday!!


----------



## Megamegan

MolGold- so, normally you don't spot before AF? A lot of people do (myself), maybe the Clomid has something to do with it. With any cycle with a new medication, you should expect that something will be different... in your case it's possible you could go either way at this point! If it is IB, you likely won't have a positive test for a couple days. FX it is not AF! Good luck dear.


----------



## Megamegan

sn0wbunnie said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Hi snowbunnie... I would say fairly unlikely to get an accurate result. If they do a beta test, it MIGHT be enough time to have an hCG level of above 5, but if they just do a "yes/no" (qualitative) test, then most likely it will say negative at this point because it's about the same sensitivity as a line test (maybe even less sensitive than some line tests). Are you going to the OB for a different reason, or just to check if you are pregnant?
> 
> I'm going for an annual & to talk baby stuff. I figured it would be too early. Not knowing what DPO I am is killingggg me.Click to expand...


Wow, you have SO many days of positive OPKs!! I would be confused if I were you, too. Are you planning to test with a line test before AF is due (or at least when you predict she is due)?


----------



## Megamegan

Kenna, omg... I'm sorry to see that temp dip and cramping :( Just crazy how your tests were looking... I saw on your journal that you will call the doc today... it is definitely time to figure out if you have an issue that can be resolved. I hope you find a real fertility specialist who will do a full workup on you. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks for the birthday wishes! 

Sorry your temps dropped ladies. I was really hoping this would be the month for you both. 

So I just got a text from my sil bitching me out for not cashing a check she wrote to us days after I had surgery because now there account is overdrawn. I probably should have cashed the check sooner, but id was busy recuperating.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sn0wbunnie, I just remembered the really dark positives were from CD 15 & 16 so id say u oed the day after FF says. If u take off those ALMOST pos opks from CD13 and before & put only the true positives from 14, 15, & 16, it'll probably fix ur O date of it feels it should be adjusted after ur opks are corrected. The opk is only positive when its like the one u showd me for day 15. The one from cd13 was ALMOST positive (which u dont want to record on FF, just make a note because ff marks O by going by ALL ur signs) I just hope u get ur bfp! But if not, this charting thing will get much easier for u next cycle and ull know when u O in no time!  u just have to get used to the true positive opks and the way ur temps go and such good luck!!

Ok, I changed it & it did change my O day... but why are the CH still dotted?


ahhh it's because my CM was watery today.. but it was... So... Should I just not record that?


----------



## mdscpa

sn0wbunnie said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Sn0wbunnie, I just remembered the really dark positives were from CD 15 & 16 so id say u oed the day after FF says. If u take off those ALMOST pos opks from CD13 and before & put only the true positives from 14, 15, & 16, it'll probably fix ur O date of it feels it should be adjusted after ur opks are corrected. The opk is only positive when its like the one u showd me for day 15. The one from cd13 was ALMOST positive (which u dont want to record on FF, just make a note because ff marks O by going by ALL ur signs) I just hope u get ur bfp! But if not, this charting thing will get much easier for u next cycle and ull know when u O in no time!  u just have to get used to the true positive opks and the way ur temps go and such good luck!!
> 
> Ok, I changed it & it did change my O day... but why are the CH still dotted?
> 
> 
> ahhh it's because my CM was watery today.. but it was... So... Should I just not record that?Click to expand...

Try leaving it blank and just put a note on it...... Then you'll have a solid line.


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Ladies,

I made a call to our doctor since i'm not a fan of waiting and waiting.... I asked for my P4 result and it was 14ng/ml and she told me i did ovulate and it's about what they were expecting at that day. Of course i have to do my own research to get some more info. And this is what i got.


" Mid-Luteal Phase: 5+ ng/ml. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting. "


https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone

Will still go on Friday to get the result and have a word with my doc. Now, i can relax more.... Just waiting to test or the :witch:

Just realized my CD21 test was done the same day i got the highest temp before it dipped the next day....


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I am so confused. I started spotting yesterday (12DPO) but I had all of 1 spot of blood all day on my pad. I had 2 tsp of blood at night, and maybe 2 -3 more spots on my pad till now ( Sorry TMI). Day 2 and total flow not enough to fill a pad yet? I am not even cramping too much! I tested yesterday and it was BFN :( What do you ladies think?
> 
> have u started any meds? Maybe ur just barely implanting? If ur AF doesn't pick up, id test again in 2 days with frer. My afs personally turned EXTREMELY light the past few months...like so light that ots almost like I spot all AF so I always take a cheap test after AF to make sure im not really pregnant. U may just be having an occasional light AF. Who knows really! Lol this darn ttc thing is sooo confusing! It can be from so many dif things! But id def test if AF doesn't pick back up tomorrow or the day after Click to expand...
> 
> I started Clomid this cycle. AF till now has been just spotting and little bouts of cramps. Usually CD1 means spotting to full flow in 1-2 hours that soaks through 2-3 pads and pathetic cramps. My total flow from yesterday has not even been enough to fill half a pad. I testted with FMU yesterday and BFN :( Thus, my confusion.
> 
> Oh, and FX for all hoping to get their BFPs! How are you all holding up?Click to expand...

since u didn't temp much this cycle, is it possible that u oed later or did u get an u/s to confirm O? Maybe u had spotting from the clomid OR maybe its IB and ur not quite 13dpo yet...? FX! I hope u see ur bfp soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Sn0wbunnie, I just remembered the really dark positives were from CD 15 & 16 so id say u oed the day after FF says. If u take off those ALMOST pos opks from CD13 and before & put only the true positives from 14, 15, & 16, it'll probably fix ur O date of it feels it should be adjusted after ur opks are corrected. The opk is only positive when its like the one u showd me for day 15. The one from cd13 was ALMOST positive (which u dont want to record on FF, just make a note because ff marks O by going by ALL ur signs) I just hope u get ur bfp! But if not, this charting thing will get much easier for u next cycle and ull know when u O in no time!  u just have to get used to the true positive opks and the way ur temps go and such good luck!!
> 
> Ok, I changed it & it did change my O day... but why are the CH still dotted?
> 
> 
> ahhh it's because my CM was watery today.. but it was... So... Should I just not record that?Click to expand...

it just needs another day or so to be sure of itself because of some signs not matching up perfectly. It looks 100% right to me now only because I saw ur opks and u def oed around CD15-16. Those were nice positives! I'm guessing u had a nice O  FX for u!

EDIT- I missed the part about ur watery cm. That's def the reason for ur dotted lines. Id def mark that in ur notes and just leave it blank . That'll fix it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Haappy birthday Jess!!! &#55356;&#57224;


----------



## Megamegan

This thread is moving slowly this evening lol. Hope everyone's well...can someone please speed up the next 11 days?!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

aidensmommy1 said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Sn0wbunnie, I just remembered the really dark positives were from CD 15 & 16 so id say u oed the day after FF says. If u take off those ALMOST pos opks from CD13 and before & put only the true positives from 14, 15, & 16, it'll probably fix ur O date of it feels it should be adjusted after ur opks are corrected. The opk is only positive when its like the one u showd me for day 15. The one from cd13 was ALMOST positive (which u dont want to record on FF, just make a note because ff marks O by going by ALL ur signs) I just hope u get ur bfp! But if not, this charting thing will get much easier for u next cycle and ull know when u O in no time!  u just have to get used to the true positive opks and the way ur temps go and such good luck!!
> 
> Ok, I changed it & it did change my O day... but why are the CH still dotted?
> 
> 
> ahhh it's because my CM was watery today.. but it was... So... Should I just not record that?Click to expand...
> 
> it just needs another day or so to be sure of itself because of some signs not matching up perfectly. It looks 100% right to me now only because I saw ur opks and u def oed around CD15-16. Those were nice positives! I'm guessing u had a nice O  FX for u!
> 
> EDIT- I missed the part about ur watery cm. That's def the reason for ur dotted lines. Id def mark that in ur notes and just leave it blank . That'll fix it!Click to expand...


I discarded both of those high temps & now it changed my O day to CD 13. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Megamegan

Snowbunnie... if you had really dark positive OPKs on CD15 and CD16, I bet your O was on CD16-ish. I wouldn't believe that CD13 O date. The LH surge really is only before ovulation, even tho it can remain in your system for a while, I don't think you'd ovulate before it became positive. I'm betting on CD16.


----------



## Megamegan

Do you have any reason to think the high temps were wrong? I temp vaginally, the same time every day and it is pretty reliable. If you temp orally or at an earlier or later time, you may have had a variation because of that. I'm sure you know that- just pointing out how sensitive our BBT is... maybe leave the high temps in there if you think they were accurately recorded, and see what happens :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Megamegan said:


> Do you have any reason to think the high temps were wrong? I temp vaginally, the same time every day and it is pretty reliable. If you temp orally or at an earlier or later time, you may have had a variation because of that. I'm sure you know that- just pointing out how sensitive our BBT is... maybe leave the high temps in there if you think they were accurately recorded, and see what happens :)

Yeah, I think they are off. I was out of town that weekend & got 4-5 hours of sleep each night, which is about half I normal get.

I had EW cm on CD 13, plus a +OPK plusss cramps. AHH this is soooo confusing!!


----------



## Megamegan

Well, here's what I'd do. Figure out the latest you could expect AF. So if it's CD16 and you have a 13 day LP, then expect AF on CD30... but I'm not sure if you know you're LP yet? Anyway, if AF is late beyond whatever day that is, then you'll know you are definitely late. Other than that, just gotta wait it out :) I'm in a similar boat- I know within a 3 day window when I ovulated, but not totally sure this cycle. But I know after CD28, I'd be late. 

AFM- I'm doing a really fancy gig tomorrow! I want to say what it is, but I don't think I'm allowed bc it's for a dignitary. I'll tell you after the fact. Last week I did play for President Obama- that was neat. I have lots to complain about at my job, but not many people can say they've played music for multiple presidents/leaders of countries as well as celebrities. Anyway, my work is ridiculous- just told me I got put on tomorrow's gig TODAY, while everyone else has known for 2 weeks- so I was really pissed about how that was handled, but other than that, I'm stoked for this gig. So I won't really be online much tomorrow.


----------



## Megamegan

By the way, have you guys seen the Solar Freakin Roadways video? I'm loving it!


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> By the way, have you guys seen the Solar Freakin Roadways video? I'm loving it!

I did a couple of days ago.... And it's FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!! It'll be a very good start to heal our planet from all the pollution we made.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh MolGold, i just noticed you started a new cycle. Sorry the :witch: got you. :(


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, how are you? Will you still be testing? FX u get that elusive :bfp:


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry I have been distant ladies. I am having a hard time this TWW and can't seem to control my emotions. 

I'm ok, thanks for asking mdscpa! If my temp doesn't drop even further tomorrow, I will test. Otherwise, I fully expect AF. I'm already having horrid cramps :(

How are you doing? Are you going to test soon?

Jess, I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday!!!! <3

Megan, how's your TWW treating you so far?

Mary, I hope you had a great time with your family last night!

SnOw, I don't think I introduced myself yet, I'm Kenna! Nice to meet you and have you in our thread. Welcome! :)

MolGold, I'm sorry the witch came, I hate that for you. Many BFP wishes heading your way for this upcoming cycle!

Chelsea, how are you doing?

Also, shout outs to SweetMelodies, MarieMo, ab75, and all of the other BFP ladies we have in here :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Sn0wbunnie, I just remembered the really dark positives were from CD 15 & 16 so id say u oed the day after FF says. If u take off those ALMOST pos opks from CD13 and before & put only the true positives from 14, 15, & 16, it'll probably fix ur O date of it feels it should be adjusted after ur opks are corrected. The opk is only positive when its like the one u showd me for day 15. The one from cd13 was ALMOST positive (which u dont want to record on FF, just make a note because ff marks O by going by ALL ur signs) I just hope u get ur bfp! But if not, this charting thing will get much easier for u next cycle and ull know when u O in no time!  u just have to get used to the true positive opks and the way ur temps go and such good luck!!
> 
> Ok, I changed it & it did change my O day... but why are the CH still dotted?
> 
> 
> ahhh it's because my CM was watery today.. but it was... So... Should I just not record that?Click to expand...
> 
> it just needs another day or so to be sure of itself because of some signs not matching up perfectly. It looks 100% right to me now only because I saw ur opks and u def oed around CD15-16. Those were nice positives! I'm guessing u had a nice O  FX for u!
> 
> EDIT- I missed the part about ur watery cm. That's def the reason for ur dotted lines. Id def mark that in ur notes and just leave it blank . That'll fix it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discarded both of those high temps & now it changed my O day to CD 13. Ahhhhhh!Click to expand...

just keep this in mind and remember that I can tell based on last cycle that ur LP is about 14 days so if no BFP and AF shows up before ur 14day Lp, u can just over ride. Ff is def not always right. Ur VERY pos opks make me 99.9% positive that u did O CD15-16. how FF had it yest was perfect. Id def put the high temps back...they probably go higher for a reason, that way O can be spotted . Temping helps so much!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm with you kenna. TWW is so annoying especially if your having a long cycle just can't wait for it to stop and give you either :bfp: or :witch: Hopefully you'll get a definite answer in no time.

I wanted to test but im just afraid. Also, i wanted to see a rise of temp higher than my last temp prior to dipping. Until then i won't test. My other app says to test tomorrow expecting af on saturday but i still wanted to wait until 15dpo before i test even if my temps don't drop before then. That's 4 days more watching how my temp will look like. If :af: does arrive im still grateful having a normal LP whether I o'ed on CD11 or CD14. My CM returned to creamy white after being MIA for 3 days. And earlier this morning i thought the :witch: got me coz i felt something came out but nothing. Also my cramps are gone since yesterday. I do get cramps days before Af the stronger it feels i know she will show up. But maybe the earliest day i will POAS would be on Friday 13dpo if temp is still higher than my post-o spike.


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any reason to think the high temps were wrong? I temp vaginally, the same time every day and it is pretty reliable. If you temp orally or at an earlier or later time, you may have had a variation because of that. I'm sure you know that- just pointing out how sensitive our BBT is... maybe leave the high temps in there if you think they were accurately recorded, and see what happens :)
> 
> Yeah, I think they are off. I was out of town that weekend & got 4-5 hours of sleep each night, which is about half I normal get.
> 
> I had EW cm on CD 13, plus a +OPK plusss cramps. AHH this is soooo confusing!!Click to expand...

4-5 hrs is enough for bbt . You actually only need 4hrs for an accurate reading so those temps are just fine! Plus they helped FF get ur O date right  FX for u! 5dpo today, not much longer for u to go!


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie, it actually looks like CD17 is probably where FF would have put ur CH's today instead. That's def what ur O day looks like, esp w ur super pos opks. I just took a second look at ur chart this am and instantly saw that u probably oed on day 17 and are 3dpo because ur post O temps last cycle match the last 3 days much better. Even if u only bd'ed two days before, that's actually THE BEST time to get pregnant is from intercourse 2 days before O anyhow so u def still got it covered! Id def def put those temps back up and let FF put u at 3dpo today....i know it sucks having to back track in ur tww BUT at least its only really by 2 days. Its happened to me a few times and sucks to wait but as long as u bd'ed at least 2-3days prior, u def still have a big shot  FX!


----------



## ab75

Has anyone heard how Amy is doing? Xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Amy was actually in a car wreck the other night. She is sore and beat up. Her car is totaled. She's going through so much :(


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, what happened to Amy? I hope she recovers fast.....

:(


----------



## Megamegan

Amy is really going through a rough time :( Unbelievable- she has dark red bruises on her stomach... I almost feel like maybe it was a blessing she didn't get pregnant, in case she would have been in this car wreck either way...we can't predict our futures or "what if"s but I hope Amy gets through it and feels much better soon.

Sorry AF got you, MolGold :cry:

Kenna, I can't wait for this cycle to be over for you too...if I were you I'd take a sick day the first day of AF, but I understand the difficulties of getting off work at a small company. I just hope it's not too miserable for you :(

My 2ww is going fine... I had another temp rise, temps seem to be going up at a pretty quick pace... don't know why my pre-O temps were so high but hopefully FF will give me some kind of cross hairs soon. I feel like it was probably CD13. Haven't decided what day I will test. Maybe better not to put a goal test date, because that seems to cause me more anxiety, getting more nervous as testing time nears. I think I'll just see how I feel, if I get the urge to test, I will.


----------



## Wishing1010

I agree with you, Megan, in regards to Amy. Poor thing, FX she feels so much better soon and that her luck turns around!!!!!

Thanks, Megan. I may try and take a sick day or come in and do what I have to do and then work the rest of the day from home. We'll see!!!

FX for you and this TWW!!! I hope and pray it brings you your BFP!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Blood tests showed I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis. If hubby is too, we have a problem. Everything else was normal. Gonna make an appt for him asap.


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear that about Amy, hope she recovers soon.
megan, I hope your dh is not a carrier of cf xx


----------



## confuzion

Aw megan I'm sorry. I found out that I was a carrier for spinal muscular atrophy and we were stressed for weeks waiting for my husband's results. Thankfully he wasn't a carrier. 

It is so rare to have two carriers so I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX your DH is not a carrier, Megan!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks ladies. This morning I told DH and he said "well, I'm already a carrier of tuberculosis, so I think that was my one hand I got dealt..." Like God wouldn't dare give him 2 things to worry about, lol. He is cute, he just doesn't want to worry. I can't help but just feel a little bit weird about this news- I know it's not a huge deal and will likely not be a real problem, but I guess I'm just processing it. I actually told my mom. This is the first time I've mentioned fertility stuff to her at all. She hasn't responded to my text yet but I asked her if she knew if she was a carrier too.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey!! Im good kenna, haven't had much to share so I just keep up with you guys. I really hope amy gets better! Thats crazy! 

Megan is that something you asked for or is it just a test that they did? 

Im just trying to keep my mind busy and not obsess over every little thing. Im having some different type of abdomen pain, had 4 days in a row of white creamy cm, and yesterday it was a big blob of it that may or may not have been tinged yellow, I couldn't tell if it was my eyes or the lighting in the bathroom at work. Anyway, really just have a constant wet feeling down there...I had the glob before but it was on one of my trigger cycles so I just blamed it on the trigger shot.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Amy was actually in a car wreck the other night. She is sore and beat up. Her car is totaled. She's going through so much :(

omg! Kenna, how did u not tell me this?! I'm texting u now!


----------



## Jrepp

Don't have time to read and respond right now. My sister was in a horrible car accident this morning and was admitted to the hospital. They think she broke her hand and she has a really bad bruise on her belly. The baby is fine but the accident put her into labor. Contractions are about 2 minutes apart and the baby is over 8 pounds.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Don't have time to read and respond right now. My sister was in a horrible car accident this morning and was admitted to the hospital. They think she broke her hand and she has a really bad bruise on her belly. The baby is fine but the accident put her into labor. Contractions are about 2 minutes apart and the baby is over 8 pounds.

Omg, Jess! I hope she is ok and mom and baby are healthy and safe. That is so scary, I'm so sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Don't have time to read and respond right now. My sister was in a horrible car accident this morning and was admitted to the hospital. They think she broke her hand and she has a really bad bruise on her belly. The baby is fine but the accident put her into labor. Contractions are about 2 minutes apart and the baby is over 8 pounds.

omg jess, my prayers are with ur family.. I'm praying she has as safe of a delivery as possible! I cant believe all these bad things happening in just our small group of ladies :-(.


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry jess! Keep us posted!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ugh, so I was blessed enough to gain a yeast infection this tww...yay! Lucky me!...NOT! This is sooo uncomfortable! I haven't had one in a very long time! I have had a few ALMOST yeast infections (I just thought one was forming a couple cycles back) bur this time I KNOW I have one. Its been 3 days now and its just getting more and more uncomfortable. Guess it's time to go to the pharmacy for cream. Ugh FX it works and I dont need antibiotics again! I'm so sick of antibiotics!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh, I'm sorry Mary! That's a good sign though ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry Mary! That's a good sign though ;)

I will be amazed if its a good sign for me! Lol FX tho! Always gota have some faith


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh im sorry mary! Thats sucks! Did you just get off of antibiotics? I know that they can cause yeast infection but if you eat yogurts while you take them that will help prevent it. Fx its a good sign!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - sorry about your yeast infection.

My sister and nephew are both doing well. Her hand is definitely sprained and there are bruises forming. The baby was having some issues earlier and she was having contractions every 2.5 minutes. They have since slowed to every 10-15 minutes so they are keeping an eye on them both overnight but the car was totaled.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I wanted to let u all know, ive been doing a "written blog" and will post it as soon as I get my blog site going. It starts from wks before my hsg. I first wrote notes but completely stopped last cycle, besides on FF, so i turned those notes into a blog & there's a month or so that I'll be MIA from my blog lol but I wanted to start from around my hsg to explain everything & then I just started to actually blog a wk ago and plan to continue to do so . I need a new computer still, which I'm going to grab asap since I need it for selling AVON as well so as soon as I get that computer, u will all be able to keep up with my typed out blog . I feel I have a long journey still ahead and wanted a nice "TTC book" for my own keeping, even after my sticky bean is born  
Anyways, I hope everyone is doing ok! I better get to bed, I'm exhausted today! Ill check in in the a.m.

Jess ur family will def in my prayers tonight <3 keep us posted on how both ur sister and the baby are doing. Ive been praying for them since the moment I saw ur post.

Amy, I also hope u feel better as well! Too many accidents! I am so thankful ur ok! You've had a rough month, as well as jess, and need to do something more than nice for urself. You deserve it after all this emotional and physical pain. Both u and jess do! (we all do but u two have had a very rough/painful couple of months! 

<3 you girls!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Oh im sorry mary! Thats sucks! Did you just get off of antibiotics? I know that they can cause yeast infection but if you eat yogurts while you take them that will help prevent it. Fx its a good sign!

no, I was on them for months tho a couple months back and I am SICK of them! Lol and yes, yogurt is great for it while ur on antibiotics. When I was, I ate yogurt constantly!  There's no exclamation for this yeast infection:-( just bad luck I suppose.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - sorry about your yeast infection.
> 
> My sister and nephew are both doing well. Her hand is definitely sprained and there are bruises forming. The baby was having some issues earlier and she was having contractions every 2.5 minutes. They have since slowed to every 10-15 minutes so they are keeping an eye on them both overnight but the car was totaled.

I didn't see this before I asked u in the other post...im glad they're doing okay. Does she have to give birth now still or are they trying to prevent that? This is such a relief to know they are doing okay!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Mary. It has been a rough day but everyone is doing ok now.


----------



## Jrepp

They are letting things happen naturally


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Don't have time to read and respond right now. My sister was in a horrible car accident this morning and was admitted to the hospital. They think she broke her hand and she has a really bad bruise on her belly. The baby is fine but the accident put her into labor. Contractions are about 2 minutes apart and the baby is over 8 pounds.

Oh, Im so sorry to hear that. I pray that your sister and the baby are all okay.


----------



## ab75

I hope your sis and baby are ok xx


----------



## mdscpa

How are you Kenna? Still cramping? I think our temps are playing with us. :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Mary - sorry about your yeast infection.
> 
> My sister and nephew are both doing well. Her hand is definitely sprained and there are bruises forming. The baby was having some issues earlier and she was having contractions every 2.5 minutes. They have since slowed to every 10-15 minutes so they are keeping an eye on them both overnight but the car was totaled.

I'm glad they are both doing well, I'm really sorry that this happened to them. I'm glad her hand doesn't seem to be broken, but I know a sprain is temporarily just as painful. So so so sorry. :(


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> How are you Kenna? Still cramping? I think our temps are playing with us. :(

Not cramping as bad as I was! I'm just so unsure of what to do with this cycle. I have tests but don't know if I want to waste them.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:



> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How are you Kenna? Still cramping? I think our temps are playing with us. :(
> 
> Not cramping as bad as I was! I'm just so unsure of what to do with this cycle. I have tests but don't know if I want to waste them.Click to expand...

That's good... At least your not in pain anymore...... I'm fighting the urge to test as well. If :witch: is coming might as well wait for her before testing. I still don't like how my temps are going after my dip... Maybe because I wanted it so much to rise back up. So any temp that goes down makes me wanna wait til the next day. I will test if i see two(2) consecutive days of upward temps. If tomorrows temp is lower than today's, I'm like 90% sure it's the :witch:... I know I have a healthy LP already but not knowing how long my normal LP is makes me so anxious.


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning ladies. Jess, I'm so sorry to hear your sister got into an accident. So traumatic and scary especially being 38 weeks pregnant. I'm glad the baby decided to stay in. Sprains can be painful for a very long time- I hope she takes really good care of her hand, she'll need it very soon! 

Daphne when looking at your overlay, your chart is SO different this cycle! I hope it's a good sign.

Kenna, wow your temps are stable... Do you think since last cycle you had a 14 day LP that it will be the same this time? Still crossing my fingers it's an 8.5 month LP...


AFM, I played a gig last night- it was the Path to Peace Foundation Gala at the United Nations, honoring the Queen of Spain. It was awesome. One of my favorite gigs. Whenever a President or royalty is at a gig, we get treated really well and get to eat awesome food! I even had wine... which we hardly ever get to do. Anyway, now I'm totally exhausted bc we got home at 1am. My temp is adjusted because I woke up late. I knew FF was gonna give me CHs for 14dpo, but I still think it could have been 13dpo. I guess we will see!

Oh and regarding the genetic testing, someone asked- No I didn't specifically request it, but apparently it was part of their whole fertility testing they did with that blood draw. I'm in the military, the benefits are great- they probably just do as much as they can think of (besides FSH, apparently).


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Megan, I sure do hope so. I just wanna see at least two consecutive increase from today's temp. Last cycle i had this temp when it went below coverline and increase again the next day when i started my period. I'm just worried because today's temp is just .2 higher than my CD1 temp. Anyways, just two more days and I'll definitely see what is about to come. LP looks normal by now so Im just waiting for a temp rise, a :bfp: or a :bfn:.


----------



## Wishing1010

Sounds like an awesome time, Megan!!!! :) great perk of your job! :)


----------



## Jrepp

It's been really quiet here today.......

My sister was discharged from the hospital with instructions to walk as much as possible. The accident put her into pre-labor and the doctor is saying that the baby will probably be here in the next couple days. I told my sister to start running or stay sitting because she has tomorrow to have him or I'll be out of town (only really going about 25 minutes from home) until Monday.....then she can have him whenever she wants. 

I did my first opk experiment today with the dollar tree test and a wondfo. They are both negative, but the wondfo is noticably darker. I ovulate day 14 after miscarriages and day 18-20 on non miscarriage cycles. I don't know if my body will think I miscarried or not so I'm waiting a few days to add the regular clear blue ovulation tests to the mix since there are only 7 in a box.


----------



## Megamegan

It has been a quiet thread today... hope everyone is doing well.. I've just been busy and looking forward to my day off tomorrow with DH. So much house work to do! And relaxing. Then Saturday is another crazy day. If anyone will be watching the Belmont Stakes on Saturday, keep a lookout for me. We'll be there playing during the Triple Crown race.

Watched 2 movies today- Erin Brockovich and Despicable Me. Both made me want babies. Lol. :)


----------



## Jrepp

If you aren't queasy about medical stuff and are curious about my upcoming surgery, they sent me a link explaining what they are going to do. It's https://vimeo.com/30233033


----------



## Wishing1010

Very good to hear that she is doing well, Jess! Hope the baby comes soon so you can be there!!! :hugs: hope you are excited for your trip!!!

AF is coming, finally! I feel like a new woman lol! Woo, bring it on, witch!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hi Megan, I sure do hope so. I just wanna see at least two consecutive increase from today's temp. Last cycle i had this temp when it went below coverline and increase again the next day when i started my period. I'm just worried because today's temp is just .2 higher than my CD1 temp. Anyways, just two more days and I'll definitely see what is about to come. LP looks normal by now so Im just waiting for a temp rise, a :bfp: or a :bfn:.

u know ur charts looking like really good? Id be testing today. I guess I was wrong. I truly dont think u oed at all LAST cycle and that's why it was so confusing for me. If u notice, ur temps r all in ur low pre O range last cycle. The metiformin should help u keep oing  ur chart really looks like a BFP chart and it looks triphasic to me. Although the temps didn't go HIGHER, they still went in a new pattern and the fact that they are so stable like this, that a very good sign! FX!

Sorry everyone I've been MIA. I'm kinda down lately and feel drained no matter what it is that I do! Ugh. I need myself back!!!!

I hope u all are doing well! I miss everyone


----------



## Wishing1010

<3 <3 <3 all you ladies! I've been super busy at work so I haven't been able to check in as much! 

How's everyone feeling?!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and Jess, I'm very excited to see how your experimentation goes with the diff OPK tests. I liked the dollar tree ones this cycle, but wondfo has always done great for me as well! Now, wondfo pg tests are def off my list of tests to buy lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> It has been a quiet thread today... hope everyone is doing well.. I've just been busy and looking forward to my day off tomorrow with DH. So much house work to do! And relaxing. Then Saturday is another crazy day. If anyone will be watching the Belmont Stakes on Saturday, keep a lookout for me. We'll be there playing during the Triple Crown race.
> 
> Watched 2 movies today- Erin Brockovich and Despicable Me. Both made me want babies. Lol. :)

Sounds like a fun weekend planned!!! :) and I love both of those movies! I honestly don't know if I can watch anything without wanting a baby anymore lol! FX you have one cooking right now!


----------



## Wishing1010

And Mary, I'm sorry for everything you are going through right now, my heart goes out to you and your family. <3 

Same to you, Jess, I hope everything goes well with your sis! I would watch your video but I'm afraid it might make me queasy lol


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> If you aren't queasy about medical stuff and are curious about my upcoming surgery, they sent me a link explaining what they are going to do. It's https://vimeo.com/30233033

Hi Jess, glad to hear your sister and her baby is doing well. I watched the video and showed him the video he backed out and told me to turn it off but didn't listen to him, lol. So he left the room until i finished watching it. He's just really not into this kind of stuffs. It makes his stomach turn upside down.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Very good to hear that she is doing well, Jess! Hope the baby comes soon so you can be there!!! :hugs: hope you are excited for your trip!!!
> 
> AF is coming, finally! I feel like a new woman lol! Woo, bring it on, witch!!!

Im so sorry AF had a delayed arrival but im so happy you can start anew and be a woman again. Lol. Just praying it won't be too painful..... You can do it girl, you're stronger than the witch....


----------



## Wishing1010

I've kicked the witch's ass many times, one more won't hurt ;) your chart is looking good! Have you tested?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi Megan, I sure do hope so. I just wanna see at least two consecutive increase from today's temp. Last cycle i had this temp when it went below coverline and increase again the next day when i started my period. I'm just worried because today's temp is just .2 higher than my CD1 temp. Anyways, just two more days and I'll definitely see what is about to come. LP looks normal by now so Im just waiting for a temp rise, a :bfp: or a :bfn:.
> 
> u know ur charts looking like really good? Id be testing today. I guess I was wrong. I truly dont think u oed at all LAST cycle and that's why it was so confusing for me. If u notice, ur temps r all in ur low pre O range last cycle. The metiformin should help u keep oing  ur chart really looks like a BFP chart and it looks triphasic to me. Although the temps didn't go HIGHER, they still went in a new pattern and the fact that they are so stable like this, that a very good sign! FX!
> 
> Sorry everyone I've been MIA. I'm kinda down lately and feel drained no matter what it is that I do! Ugh. I need myself back!!!!
> 
> I hope u all are doing well! I miss everyoneClick to expand...

Yeah, I think you're right about the last cycle. Last cycle's temp are all over the place pre and post O. Im loving this cycles temps i really can see the difference between my pre and post O temps. Today's temp was the same yesterday so here's another waiting for tomorrow. I was planning to test after 2 days temp rise but if its downward i wont test at all and just wait for :af: My fear to seeing a :bfn: is so much stronger this time i couldn't seeing another one. So i'd rather wait and see and not plan when to take a test. I think that will help me relax more (i hope so). DH thinks i should take a test but i convinced him to wait a little longer.... He just wanted me not to stress myself with out TTC and this charting thing.

Before i forgot, i pray that you and your family will be okay soon. It's gonna be tough, but i know you'll get through with it. Just be strong for your family's sake.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I've kicked the witch's ass many times, one more won't hurt ;) your chart is looking good! Have you tested?

Lol. It's good you can still be funny even with the witch's presence. No, not yet. Still waiting for 2 days temp rise then maybe i will get the courage. Today's temp was the same yesterday if temps goes downward starting tomorrow i won't test at all and just wait for :af: saving all my frer and cbd.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, we'll be heading to the hospital later this afternoon to get the P4 test result and discuss with my doc....


----------



## Megamegan

Morning ladies! Kenna, woohoo! I'm glad this long cycle is finally over for you. Time for Clomid now? Btw, I love that your avatar of Spongebob is going through such a range of expressions. Adorable.

Daphne- I think you have a good plan for when to test! Your chart could go either way at this point. Hopefully up :)

Mary- I hope you are doing okay. You must be so exhausted because you're going through so much emotionally. That is understandable. We're here for you :hugs:

Jess- I will stay away from that video haha... but I hope it goes well! Hopefully baby can wait til next week but at least you aren't TOO far if you really need to come back. So glad everyone is okay.

AFM- Started getting creamy CM last night, just another normal sign of being post-o for me. According to FF I'm 4 dpo. Trying not to stress. DH goes to the dr today for that cystic fibrosis test. I'm gonna go with him since we're both off and I haven't been to his doctor's office before. Hopefully it is a non-issue to have the test done. Until then, I'm going back to sleep/resting. :)


----------



## Jrepp

Last day of school!!!! Now to get through the next 6 hours and I'm good to go.

Kenna I'm sad but glad AF is on the way for you. Did you bake the witch some cookies too?

Daphne, your chart is looking great! It seems as if your cycle really sorted itself out. I noticed that you started taking folic acid after o. Did you just start it or has it been awhile?

Megan, your weekend sounds like so much fun. I hope you have a great time. Does your hubby have an as coming up?


----------



## Megamegan

Yay Jess!!! I'm sure you're so ready to be done with this school year. 

DH has an SA scheduled for next Friday. He only has Fridays off work so he had to wait for when they had a Friday open. By then I'll be close to AF and hopefully won't need the info, but otherwise I'll know for next cycle.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm going to give the witch 1 alcoholic beverage this evening. I'll toast to her ;)

Yay!!!! No more school! Hope the last day is great for you!!! 

Daphne, FX for you, Hun!!!!

Megan, FX for your husband with his test today and his SA next Friday. Hope all have positive results!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and no clomid this cycle, I'm holding off for now. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

And thank you for noticing my avatar, Megan! He's a reflection of me lol. I feel silly today, so I searched for a silly spongebob Pic! I think I'll keep this one for a while :)


----------



## wncmomma

Hey ladies, do you mind if I join your thread? Hubby and I are trying to concieve baby #2. Our last lo took about 6 months this is our first month trying this time around. Even though its out first month ttc I have wanted another baby for a good year now. so I hope this cycle is a good one!!
I am roughly 6 dpo today, so still early but of course I am symptom spotting like mad haha

I have had some nausea/heart burn which is weird for me. Also last night as I was going to bed I felt a fell dull aches in my boobies. They feel slightly fuller but nothing drastic. been having lots of pinches and pulls down below. . Im freaking out a bit because when I checked my cm it was dark red. It looked like dark red cm rather than a streak of just blood if that makes since? I never had any kind of implantation bleeding with my first so this is new to me but it seems JUST like a what I have read most ladies talk about in the forums! I am nervous/excited. Af is not due for 8 more days, so I am praying that is not what it is.... I do feel exactly what I feel like though when I af arrives!


----------



## Wishing1010

wncmomma said:


> Hey ladies, do you mind if I join your thread? Hubby and I are trying to concieve baby #2. Our last lo took about 6 months this is our first month trying this time around. Even though its out first month ttc I have wanted another baby for a good year now. so I hope this cycle is a good one!!
> I am roughly 6 dpo today, so still early but of course I am symptom spotting like mad haha
> 
> I have had some nausea/heart burn which is weird for me. Also last night as I was going to bed I felt a fell dull aches in my boobies. They feel slightly fuller but nothing drastic. been having lots of pinches and pulls down below. . Im freaking out a bit because when I checked my cm it was dark red. It looked like dark red cm rather than a streak of just blood if that makes since? I never had any kind of implantation bleeding with my first so this is new to me but it seems JUST like a what I have read most ladies talk about in the forums! I am nervous/excited. Af is not due for 8 more days, so I am praying that is not what it is.... I do feel exactly what I feel like though when I af arrives!

Sounds very promising! I didn't have any implantation signs with my MC so I'm not sure what it would look or feel like. I kinda ignored everything that cycle lol. FX for you that you will get your BFP very quickly!!!!! Oh and welcome!!!


----------



## Jrepp

It all sounds good to me. Welcome aboard.


----------



## wncmomma

Thanks ladies! Its great to finally have somewhere to leave my thoughts!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Last day of school!!!! Now to get through the next 6 hours and I'm good to go.
> 
> Kenna I'm sad but glad AF is on the way for you. Did you bake the witch some cookies too?
> 
> Daphne, your chart is looking great! It seems as if your cycle really sorted itself out. I noticed that you started taking folic acid after o. Did you just start it or has it been awhile?
> 
> Megan, your weekend sounds like so much fun. I hope you have a great time. Does your hubby have an as coming up?

Been takin a folic acid for the past cycles but not like everyday and not the brand my doc prescribed me. I got checked and scanned on CD 14, same day my doc prescribed me to take metformin and folic acid thats why im on those meds after O. Maybe those meds helped me stabilize my hormones after O. We will see....


----------



## wncmomma

wncmomma said:


> Hey ladies, do you mind if I join your thread? Hubby and I are trying to concieve baby #2. Our last lo took about 6 months this is our first month trying this time around. Even though its out first month ttc I have wanted another baby for a good year now. so I hope this cycle is a good one!!
> I am roughly 6 dpo today, so still early but of course I am symptom spotting like mad haha
> 
> I have had some nausea/heart burn which is weird for me. Also last night as I was going to bed I felt a fell dull aches in my boobies. They feel slightly fuller but nothing drastic. been having lots of pinches and pulls down below. . Im freaking out a bit because when I checked my cm it was dark red. It looked like dark red cm rather than a streak of just blood if that makes since? I never had any kind of implantation bleeding with my first so this is new to me but it seems JUST like a what I have read most ladies talk about in the forums! I am nervous/excited. Af is not due for 8 more days, so I am praying that is not what it is.... I do feel exactly what I feel like though when I af arrives!


So all day long i have had a slight burning in my :holly:. Reminds me of the "drop" feeling I would get when I was BFing? any of you experience this? :dohh: who knowssssss


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope it's good news for you, Hun!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome wncmomma! Your signs sound very promising! Do you think you'll wait to see if you miss AF to test? 

Orange is the New Black season 2 is on Netflix now, if anyone else watches it... :)


----------



## wncmomma

Megamegan said:


> Welcome wncmomma! Your signs sound very promising! Do you think you'll wait to see if you miss AF to test?
> 
> Orange is the New Black season 2 is on Netflix now, if anyone else watches it... :)

Thanks megamegan! I would like to say I'm going to wait... but I know I wont. I want to test Sunday but I know I should really wait to test till Monday or later. Thinking I will test Monday, and then if not i'll test Wednesday....Af is due Saturday, the 14th and I am hoping to put somethings together to tell my hubs on fathers day... SO HOPEFULLY if I am I will get my BFP a few days before then. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Megamegan

Awesome!! I will be 13 dpo on Father's Day so I'm hoping to have something ready in case I get a BFP the day before, also! Do you have any ideas? I researched stuff a long time ago but I don't remember anything... besides the awesomeness of "Hey it's Father's Day... congrats you're a Dad!" lol. That will probably be what I end up doing if we get lucky this month, but something more creative would be cool!


----------



## wncmomma

Well if i am im going to fake like i started my period just to throw him off. And i have some shirts and stuff im going to give him for fathers day. And he'll think thats it. Then a little later I was going to nonchalantly say oh look i finally got a calendar made. ( we havent had one for a while and he knows I like to make our own. and I think if I gave it to him as a fathers day gift he would know) and then in February have the due date written in "baby # 2s due date" and have the pic be of our little guy wearing a big brother t shirt.... thats my original plan but plan on looking on the net for more ideas. Might do this a few days early so we can go celebrate afterwards because we work all day on sundays. And thought it would be fun to send our dads a fathers day card with the same calendar pic in it? Hopefully I won't be disappointed and not be able to do all this.


----------



## Megamegan

That sounds soooo adorable. That wouldn't make sense for me since I'm TTC #1 and he would be confused as to why I am giving him a calendar, lol. But it's so cute for you. I hope you get your wish <3

I think whatever I do (and no matter if it's this cycle or whenever), I will videotape it! I want to hold on to these memories :) We have his proposal on video, our wedding, and it would be so cool for me to announce our first pregnancy and get it on video :)


----------



## Jrepp

My sisters contractions are every 3 minutes and about a minute or more each. Baby wants to come out today!


----------



## froggyfrog

I always thought it would be cute to get a cake that says thanks for knocking me up!. Dh loves cake lol!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> My sisters contractions are every 3 minutes and about a minute or more each. Baby wants to come out today!

Come on baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I thought of a cute way to tell hubby the other day and I think I'm going to go with it. It's got to be done in phases. 

Step 1: romantic dinner by candlelight complete with baby back ribs, baby potatoes baby carrots. Before dinner I'm going to tell hubby that I made him some buns, but they are in the oven and ask him to get them out.

Step 2: tell hubby I want him to check out my latest video blog before I post it. I will be filming my opk's and hpts in preparation for this step. I am going to record myself singing a homemade version of call me maybe with snippets of the pregnancy test developing. 

Step 3: pink and blue balloon drop


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg love that idea Jess!!!! Super cute and creative!

All of you ladies have such great reveal ideas!!!!!


----------



## wncmomma

I just saw this really cute thing online . You could get him a father to be card (they make those) and talk about how someday you know he'll be a great dad and then have a small gift box and inside put a "coupon for one baby redeemable in February 2015) and under it put your Bfp? Or just make a whole little coupon book for like spouse time things and make it like the 3rd or 4th one so when he's reading through them he will see it? Idk. Just a thought


----------



## wncmomma

I just saw this really cute thing online . You could get hum a father to be card (they make those) and talk about how someday you know he'll be a great dad and then have a small gift box and inside put a "coupon for one baby redeemable in February 2015) and under it put your Bfp? Or just make a whole little coupon book for like spouse time things and make it like the 3rd or 4th one so when he's ready through them he will see it? Idk. Just a thought


----------



## Jrepp

It's the most creative I have come up with so far.

My sister is at 5.5cm, epidural in place. Nephew should arrive tonight


----------



## Megamegan

Awesome Jess!! This means you'll get to see him before you leave right? And very thorough plan you have there- my DH would instantly make a baby joke if I asked him to get buns out of the oven, and I'd spill it right there, lol. 

wncmomma, what a cute idea with the coupon book!

What I did think of was this....on Father's Day, I have a concert in the evening so I'll have to be at work around 6:00. DH is working til 5, so I could have this whole thing done by the time he gets home and before I leave (and he doesn't have to go to the concert but if I get a BFP he will totally come with me).... anyway I can make dinner, have it ready for him (rare for me and he loves it), but when he first comes home, I can take the dog outside to greet him while wearing my robe, but before he comes in, I'll go inside and take off the robe and have a nice dress on, at the same time I'll start playing Justin Bieber's "baby" song because DH strangely likes JB lol... and then I'll sit down on the living room couch with a cake on the coffee table that says "We did it! Happy Father's Day!" or something similar. Then if I'm lucky enough to have a positive digi, I'll hand that to him, and we'll go eat dinner. And I'll have my phone taking a video in some corner. 

And if it doesn't happen this cycle (I'm hopeful!!), I can do the same thing any cycle but without the Happy Father's Day. :)


----------



## Jrepp

8cm.

Love it Megan


----------



## wncmomma

That is so exciting jrepp! Very cute idea Megan! 

I really dont want to jinx myself but im having a really hard time with the nausea today. Trying to hide it from hubby so I dont tip him off. I took a 3 hr nap today and could barley keep my eyes open when we were out to dinner.... either something's going on or im just freakin' nuts.


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, so my temp stayed the same the 3rd time. This is really making me crazy. Planning to take frer tomorrow if my temp is still the same or higher but if it goes down i won't and just wait for AF. I also did take my temp before sleeping and it was 36.8 so i thought i will wake up with a nice temp, urg. I don't know if today's temp is accurate though coz i didn't get a nice sleep. I woke up at 3am, 4am and 5:20am then took temp at 6:30 (my usual temping time). And im sure that really affected my temp. And its the first time i sweat alot this cycle while hubby is not.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Yay Jess!!! I'm sure you're so ready to be done with this school year.
> 
> DH has an SA scheduled for next Friday. He only has Fridays off work so he had to wait for when they had a Friday open. By then I'll be close to AF and hopefully won't need the info, but otherwise I'll know for next cycle.

FX your DH's SA is good........


----------



## ab75

Good luck mdscpa xx


----------



## Jrepp

Baby just came into the world. Looks just like his big brother!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Baby just came into the world. Looks just like his big brother!

What a wonderful boy....... Congratulations to your sister....... I'm so glad they are both well.....


----------



## wncmomma

What a cutie!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Baby just came into the world. Looks just like his big brother!

awe such a beautiful baby boy!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, ur strong for not testing yet! Stable temps are a really good sign. FX for u! I cant wait until u test!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, ur strong for not testing yet! Stable temps are a really good sign. FX for u! I cant wait until u test!!!

You've got a nice temp rise today. How can i not have that kind of rise?
I thought I'm gonna get a good temp today because i'm very hot last night before sleeping. I just don't understand why i'm so restless this morning and sweating so bad but still got the same temp. Oh, i still feel hot now and keeps on drinking.... I'm gonna test tomorrow whatever my temp is. I'm so nervous.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck!!


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG Jess!!!! He's so adorable! Congrats!!! And enjoy your trip!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary and Daphne, your charts are looking great!!!! Can't wait to see your bfp's!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

So baby and mommy are not fine, but will be. Mommy had a lot of clotting, so they had to go in and scrape her uterus. Baby is in the nicu. When he took his first breath he ripped a hole in his lung.

Nice temps ladies. Daphne, are you having any symptoms? I would have tested by now.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> So baby and mommy are not fine, but will be. Mommy had a lot of clotting, so they had to go in and scrape her uterus. Baby is in the nicu. When he took his first breath he ripped a hole in his lung.
> 
> Nice temps ladies. Daphne, are you having any symptoms? I would have tested by now.

Omg poor mommy and baby :( does time heal his lung? Is mommy going to need anything else? I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> So baby and mommy are not fine, but will be. Mommy had a lot of clotting, so they had to go in and scrape her uterus. Baby is in the nicu. When he took his first breath he ripped a hole in his lung.
> 
> Nice temps ladies. Daphne, are you having any symptoms? I would have tested by now.

I'm just feeling hot and sweating since last night until now making me drink more.... CM still milky white. As to my usual PMS, they are MIA as of the moment. Usually i'll be bloated, severe cramping days ahead af, full/heavy boobs, red patches in skin, acne, one side headache and brown spotting.


----------



## Jrepp

We are still waiting to hear. Mommy is good to go with the scraping. Baby is on a ventilator right now, waiting to hear if they need to use a needle to get the air out of his chest.


----------



## mdscpa

Im just scared testing since i got the longest cycle last time with 34cd. So we will see. But i might test tomorrow but if temp goes down, i definitely wont test.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> We are still waiting to hear. Mommy is good to go with the scraping. Baby is on a ventilator right now, waiting to hear if they need to use a needle to get the air out of his chest.

omg jess! I am so sorry to hear this. That's insane. I feel so bad for both of them! And for you & the rest of ur family. But as u said, they'll be ok. Ill be praying harder than ever for them. Ill be coming on just to check for ur updates. Ive never heard of a babies lung ripping...that's so scary. I just got all teary eyed telling dh about it. I'm sorry about all of this :-(. Its horrible.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> We are still waiting to hear. Mommy is good to go with the scraping. Baby is on a ventilator right now, waiting to hear if they need to use a needle to get the air out of his chest.

Omg poor baby :( geez, what a horrible past few days this has been for them and your family. Many prayers and happy thoughts coming your way :(


----------



## wncmomma

Your family is in my prayers Jess. Im so sorry to hear this news, the nicu is no fun


----------



## wncmomma

Today I'm 7 dpo. Thank goodness. Finally getting to a place where I might be able to test in the next few days. In stead of hopelessly at 3dpo haha. I feel like my symptoms are gone. Yesterday after I had what I thought was IB I had some pretty thick cm but then it dried up and today I'm dry too. Getting mild cramping and twinges every once in a while. And every morning when I wake up I have some nasty indigestion and nausea feeling until I eat. Was so sure yesterday when I saw the"IB". But now not so sure. Will test tomorrow.


----------



## Wishing1010

wncmomma said:


> Today I'm 7 dpo. Thank goodness. Finally getting to a place where I might be able to test in the next few days. In stead of hopelessly at 3dpo haha. I feel like my symptoms are gone. Yesterday after I had what I thought was IB I had some pretty thick cm but then it dried up and today I'm dry too. Getting mild cramping and twinges every once in a while. And every morning when I wake up I have some nasty indigestion and nausea feeling until I eat. Was so sure yesterday when I saw the"IB". But now not so sure. Will test tomorrow.

FX for you, Hun! It's so early, I wouldn't worry about anything disappearing just now :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies, i won't be testing tomorrow. I just had a gush of red flow tonight. I'm so devastated. :witch: is so mean. Never even gave me the usual hint. Maybe i scared her off when i said I'm going to test tom. Marking today as CD1. Tom or on CD3, i will go for FSH and LH test, and make an appointment for my HSG. I hope there's no blockage since i know I o'ed this cycle and our timing seems right on time. having flat temps after the mid-luteal phase dip, i think were the signs that AF is coming. We will see on the next cycles. FX TO EVERYONE.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no :( I'm so sorry daphne. I hope all tests come back well!!! Lots of :dust: for this cycle!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry about af Daphne:(

Jess I hope all goes well and the baby comes out of everything healthy!!


----------



## Wishing1010

How are you doing, Chelsea?


----------



## froggyfrog

Im good, binge watching orange is the new black with dh! Walked right past the hpts today at walmart..I know if I buy them ill pee on all of them!!!


----------



## wncmomma

To those who have gotten their bfps, have you ladies had better luck with fmu or smu?


----------



## confuzion

wncmomma said:


> To those who have gotten their bfps, have you ladies had better luck with fmu or smu?

Definitely SMU. Or even third. Afternoon urine seems to be best for me :shrug:.


----------



## Jennuuh

Agree with above - SMU or third!


----------



## wncmomma

Planning on testing in the am. Excited and nervous. Will only be 8dpo so won't be too bumbed if its bfn but its worth a shot. Wish me luck!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Im good, binge watching orange is the new black with dh! Walked right past the hpts today at walmart..I know if I buy them ill pee on all of them!!!

Lol! It's funny how we can't fight the urge if we have them!!! And, I need to watch that show, I've heard awesome things about it!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

wncmomma said:


> Planning on testing in the am. Excited and nervous. Will only be 8dpo so won't be too bumbed if its bfn but its worth a shot. Wish me luck!

Good luck, Hun!!! With my MC, I didn't test until I was further along, so any time of day worked for me lol. FX FX FX FX!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, omg :test: chart looks great!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hello Ladies, i won't be testing tomorrow. I just had a gush of red flow tonight. I'm so devastated. :witch: is so mean. Never even gave me the usual hint. Maybe i scared her off when i said I'm going to test tom. Marking today as CD1. Tom or on CD3, i will go for FSH and LH test, and make an appointment for my HSG. I hope there's no blockage since i know I o'ed this cycle and our timing seems right on time. having flat temps after the mid-luteal phase dip, i think were the signs that AF is coming. We will see on the next cycles. FX TO EVERYONE.....

I'm sorry:-\. And I bet ur HSG will go great! U may just have a little build up in ur tube that the dye could push right out  if that happens, ur odds will go up for 3 cycles by 25%. Megan just had a lil blockage they had to push thru as well & I bet we eoll see a bfp announcement from her soon  and u as well. FX for all ur tests!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary, omg :test: chart looks great!!!!

bfn this a.m :-\. I know AF is around the corner. This cycle and last since I've been NTNP, my chart keeps looking good! Lol I know its just a trick and the witch will be here tomorrow. Maybe cycle #14 will be my lucky cycle  Or 16, I'm going to call my doc about my repeat hsg at the end of the next cycle & hope to get it done at the beginning of cycle #16. So at the end of july/beginning of Aug I should know if the enzymes helped my tube at all. FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Stupid BFN. I'm sorry Hun. You aren't out until the witch shows, I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. Hope that your enzymes work!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Good morning ladies!

Kenna, has AF eased up for you yet?

Mary, sorry you got a BFN, your chart does look pretty!

Daphne, sorry the :witch: got you :( 

Jess I can't believe the news about your sister and nephew. I hope they get fixed up asap. Do they think the lung issue was caused by the car accident, or completely unrelated? 

wncmomma- Good luck testing :) I'm sorry if you already said, but were you on the pill before trying this time? When I first got off the pill I had loads of symptoms as my body adjusted to being a woman again lol. 

AFM: Just truckin along, trying not to be nervous about testing. DH had his blood drawn for the CF test on Friday, and I guess we'll hear results in about a week. Then this Friday he has his SA, which personally I am very nervous about, because with his weight I've just got this gut feeling that his sperm isn't doing something right. But he doesn't know I'm nervous because I don't want to make him more anxious! 

I'm trying to not symptom spot, and every one of my "symptoms" has an explanation so far, so it's going well. FF thinks I'm 6 dpo so I have a few more days before I'll probably give in to my urge to test.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sure all of his tests will be great, Megan and your BFP will be here very soon!!!! :) glad your TWW is going well, it's nice to have a peaceful one once in a while lol

AF is horrible, cramps are far worse today than they were a couple of days ago. My bleeding stopped, which leads me to believe my current cramps are bc I'm "backed up" right now. Been passing lots of tissue so maybe I have a good bit kinda stuck right now. Sorry for the TMI lol


----------



## Megamegan

That sounds horrible!! I'm sorry :(


----------



## wncmomma

I was not on the pill. I also have uterine didelphys so it can make it more difficult to get pregnant. Bfn for today. I think I saw a glimmer of a line but def not there enough for me to say I got a positive. Will test on tuesday prob at 10 dpo and then again at 12 which would be 2 days before AF.

I think I found out with my 1st 3 days before but I know every time can be different


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ive been mia. Alot giing on this weekend and won't be on much.

Nephew was released from nicu and is in the room with mommy and daddy. Apparently lung issues are common in newborns because its like inflating a tire for the first time. Sometimes they pop and sometimes they dont. Itsx weird because I have been jealous for so long because Robynn got to keep her baby and I lost mine but when I saw him I felt nothing but love.


----------



## Megamegan

My mom has that as well- or possible a uterine septum but she never told me what she official has. She just told me it was split somehow, when I was too young to learn all these medical terms. And her doctors told her she would never get pregnant (not sure why- maybe there wasn't enough research yet and they didn't know better, or maybe there's more to it and I don't know the whole story) but obviously she did and she had 2 kids.


----------



## Megamegan

Aww Jess that is so sweet. Of course you felt love. He is your family and he's an innocent little baby.


----------



## wncmomma

Yeah there are quite a few different uterine malformations but you can definitely have kids there are just different risks. I have a completely separate uterus and cervix and had a half vaginal septum that was removed when I had my son. Some women who have it have two vaginal canals too. So it's kinda crazy haha. It's really weird to explain to ppl what I have. Even a lot of medical staff have no idea what im talking about. Haha. 

Really feeling sick to my tummy today. If im not pregs I am def gonna make a dr. Appointment to figure out what the heck is wrong with me.


----------



## wncmomma

I know what you mean jess. My husband and I had a rocky relationship with his brother who had a baby just about the same time we had ours. And we loved her just the same. :) its crazy what babies can do.


----------



## Megamegan

wncmomma said:


> Yeah there are quite a few different uterine malformations but you can definitely have kids there are just different risks. I have a completely separate uterus and cervix and had a half vaginal septum that was removed when I had my son. Some women who have it have two vaginal canals too. So it's kinda crazy haha. It's really weird to explain to ppl what I have. Even a lot of medical staff have no idea what im talking about. Haha.
> 
> Really feeling sick to my tummy today. If im not pregs I am def gonna make a dr. Appointment to figure out what the heck is wrong with me.

I said that the first couple cycles ttc. Like, ok I'm feeling SO many symptoms, if I'm not pregnant I'm either crazy or sick! But I figured out that for ME, I get a ton of symptoms that are heightened by 7 dpo and diminish by the time AF comes, so by then I'm like "ok I guess I'm better" and I was never pregnant or sick- so for me I attribute that to progesterone. Everyone is different but I just thought I'd share what I go through. It took me a long time to figure it out and accept it, lol. I always want it to be pregnancy, and this cycle is no different "ooooh full bladder feeling, tiredness, nausea... pregnant?!" but it has always failed me! So now I just figure the 2ww will suck and I'll know my answer by the time AF is supposed to come. Really fun stuff we get to go through.


----------



## wncmomma

Yeah who knows. Tried to pay really close attention last month as I knew we were going to be trying soon so these aren't typcial for me. Maybe just a weird cycle but trying to hold out hope and just be positive and trust in God. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Sorry ive been mia. Alot giing on this weekend and won't be on much.
> 
> Nephew was released from nicu and is in the room with mommy and daddy. Apparently lung issues are common in newborns because its like inflating a tire for the first time. Sometimes they pop and sometimes they dont. Itsx weird because I have been jealous for so long because Robynn got to keep her baby and I lost mine but when I saw him I felt nothing but love.

this is EXACTLY how i felt with my brothers baby. I was so jealous but now I'm SO in love with that baby! 
I am so glad the baby is ok jess! This news just made my night! 

I feel like I'm missing SO much on here. I just need a little break. I'm still lurking at least once before bed but I'm trying to get my mind off ttc a little bit. It stinks knowing I dont really have a shot every cycle and I just give myself false hope when I work myself up. After another 30 days on the enzymes, ill start letting myself get a little hopeful again . I'm here cheering for all of u though, even if I'm not saying anything . Good luck ladies! 

Megan, cant wait til its ur test time!! I'm excited for this cycle for you!


----------



## wncmomma

My bbs have had a dull sting in them all day and feel hot to the touch? Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## MandaB

2 days left of TWW...feeling like a loser this round:( this is month 9 Ttc and first month with Letrozole so I was super hopeful.


----------



## mdscpa

MandaB said:


> 2 days left of TWW...feeling like a loser this round:( this is month 9 Ttc and first month with Letrozole so I was super hopeful.

Hey MandaB, welcome to the group.... Don't count yourself out yet til the :witch: show her ugly face. 

Hello Ladies... A little update, i had my blood drawn yesterday for FSH and LH tests. Will be getting the result tom and meet my doc to discuss about it and get me on medicines to help me with my ovulation still haven't mentioned what medicines she's gonna give me though. I won't be here that much but will continue on updating you ladies about my tests and be back maybe after I o'ed again, :happydance: But will continue lurking... I don't wanna miss any of you ladies...

Mary your temps looks way different from your last cycles and they were all-time high this month.. FX for you hun......

Megan, praying your DHs tests will all be fine..... Can't wait til you test....

Jess, good to hear the baby is doing well now......... 

Chelsea, Kenna, ab75, amy and the rest that i forgot to mention, HOW ARE YOU all doing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies! I'm doing ok, AF seems to be letting up! Ready for BD time here in another day or two, woo! 

Manda, I'm sorry you feel let down, but you aren't out unless the mean witch shows her face!

Jess, so glad the baby is doing better!!!!!

Daphne, can't wait to hear your test results. FX that they are great!

Megan, I sure hope this is your month!!!

Mary, I had a dream that you could buy the Chinese herb you want to take at the grocery store. I was picking some up and going to ship it to you, lol!!! Hope your cramps are gone and that if AF is going to show, she is nice to you :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

Hi MandaB, welcome! I'm on month 9, too. I'm sorry you feel down but you never know, have you tested?

wncmomma- Wow that does sound really promising! I have no experience with bb pain but from what I understand, they can do all sorts of fun things when you're pregnant! Getting excited for you :)

Daphne yay I can't wait to hear the good news from your tests results! I'm sure all will be just fine!

Kenna, I'm so glad AF is finally letting up for you. Sounds like you had a rough one. 

Mary, I can't wait until you're back on here more, too! I miss you!

AFM- Ok so supposedly I am 7dpo today! Meaning week 2 is about to start. I have had progressively stronger bloated/full bladder feeling each day and boobs have been progressively more sensitive to touch each day. My temp, however, seems to be headed DOWN. So maybe that's a good thing because it's different than other cycles- I'll feel hopeful if it goes up the next few days. I suppose it would be pretty clear to see a triphasic chart if it decided to go up since my temps have been hovering right around cover line. And today's temp is adjusted because my dog woke me up a half hour early- otherwise if I left it, it would have dipped below cover. Weird. If temps go up I think I'll test on Wednesday!


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Hi MandaB, welcome! I'm on month 9, too. I'm sorry you feel down but you never know, have you tested?
> 
> wncmomma- Wow that does sound really promising! I have no experience with bb pain but from what I understand, they can do all sorts of fun things when you're pregnant! Getting excited for you :)
> 
> Daphne yay I can't wait to hear the good news from your tests results! I'm sure all will be just fine!
> 
> Kenna, I'm so glad AF is finally letting up for you. Sounds like you had a rough one.
> 
> Mary, I can't wait until you're back on here more, too! I miss you!
> 
> AFM- Ok so supposedly I am 7dpo today! Meaning week 2 is about to start. I have had progressively stronger bloated/full bladder feeling each day and boobs have been progressively more sensitive to touch each day. My temp, however, seems to be headed DOWN. So maybe that's a good thing because it's different than other cycles- I'll feel hopeful if it goes up the next few days. I suppose it would be pretty clear to see a triphasic chart if it decided to go up since my temps have been hovering right around cover line. And today's temp is adjusted because my dog woke me up a half hour early- otherwise if I left it, it would have dipped below cover. Weird. If temps go up I think I'll test on Wednesday!

FXd on your test hun and hope you get yur :bfp: so DH won't have his SA anymore and let you continue your father's day plan for him..... Can't wait to see your charts go up and up and up........


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, I'm ok. Getting nervous for scan as I hope everything is still ok.
Hope you get bfps soon and sorry for those who got af.
mdscpa, hope you get answers and get bfp soon xx


----------



## Jennuuh

Ab - When is your next scan? I know you had an early reassurance not too long ago! I don't think my next one is until July, but I've had three already which is more than most women get, so I won't complain about waiting that long for another! 

Good luck Megan and to the other ladies close to testing! 

Jess - I'm glad your sister and nephew are doing better. How scary!

Kenna - I'm glad AF is finally letting up. I'm sorry she was so rude this month. 

AFM - Just hit 9 weeks today - Baby is now considered a fetus! Baby is the size of a green olive, or in the 'dad-to-be' post, baby is the size of a small gumball. 

I still haven't moved on to the first tri boards, only because I'm afraid of jinxing everything. So I'm still here, in the TTC boards rooting all you ladies on! :thumbup:


----------



## ab75

I haven't got a date yet, hoping to find out this week. Meant to be between 11-14 weeks. I think everything is ok but there's always that worry xx


----------



## Jennuuh

ab75 said:


> I haven't got a date yet, hoping to find out this week. Meant to be between 11-14 weeks. I think everything is ok but there's always that worry xx


Oh definitely! I couldn't imagine the worry women who have gone through loss go through. 
I mean, I have worry - but mine is that my body didn't want to even think about supporting a pregnancy for all of those years, and it just seems so weird and odd to me that things are going so well now. It's like I'm waiting for a moment that will bring me crashing down. I hate saying that, especially out loud. Everything has looked so good so far so I'm holding on to that. I've even been downgraded to 'medium' risk instead of 'high!' 

My next appt. I'll be 12wks 2 days, so I'm hoping they give me a scan. If not, we have a private scan place in our area and I'll book one for that week. I want to be able to guess baby's nub! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm doing ok, AF seems to be letting up! Ready for BD time here in another day or two, woo!
> 
> Manda, I'm sorry you feel let down, but you aren't out unless the mean witch shows her face!
> 
> Jess, so glad the baby is doing better!!!!!
> 
> Daphne, can't wait to hear your test results. FX that they are great!
> 
> Megan, I sure hope this is your month!!!
> 
> Mary, I had a dream that you could buy the Chinese herb you want to take at the grocery store. I was picking some up and going to ship it to you, lol!!! Hope your cramps are gone and that if AF is going to show, she is nice to you :hugs:

LOL! I wish they were in the grocery store! I'm def getting them as soon as I can! I truly think those with the serrapeptase may just help . FX! 
Af is now truly here. This a.m I was spotting but now I have a light flow and cramps :-\. I was ready for a new cycle. 

So everyone knows ahead of time, I switched to vaginal temping about 6-7 days ago and am going to continue to do so. I realized I'm more of an open mouth breather than I thought and I honestly think that's why I always have such small rises after O. So this cycle will be like temping for the first time for me since I wont know my usual pattern unless its the same vaginally for me but everyone always says its higher vaginally. We'll see how it goes. Just giving u all a warning incase my chart looks super good or dif this cycle, it'll prob just be due to my new temping method. Ive now been on my enzymes for 43 days & will be on them for another 30-40 days while I wait to set up my repeat HSG...FX super tight!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Hi MandaB, welcome! I'm on month 9, too. I'm sorry you feel down but you never know, have you tested?
> 
> wncmomma- Wow that does sound really promising! I have no experience with bb pain but from what I understand, they can do all sorts of fun things when you're pregnant! Getting excited for you :)
> 
> Daphne yay I can't wait to hear the good news from your tests results! I'm sure all will be just fine!
> 
> Kenna, I'm so glad AF is finally letting up for you. Sounds like you had a rough one.
> 
> Mary, I can't wait until you're back on here more, too! I miss you!
> 
> AFM- Ok so supposedly I am 7dpo today! Meaning week 2 is about to start. I have had progressively stronger bloated/full bladder feeling each day and boobs have been progressively more sensitive to touch each day. My temp, however, seems to be headed DOWN. So maybe that's a good thing because it's different than other cycles- I'll feel hopeful if it goes up the next few days. I suppose it would be pretty clear to see a triphasic chart if it decided to go up since my temps have been hovering right around cover line. And today's temp is adjusted because my dog woke me up a half hour early- otherwise if I left it, it would have dipped below cover. Weird. If temps go up I think I'll test on Wednesday!

Megan, ur chart DEF looks diff than past cycles! My hsg cycle (u can see in my charts), my temps stayed a little lower than usual for some reason. Ive seen it in bfp charts after hsgs too. I'm very excited for u! Are u going to try testing in a day or two?!


----------



## ab75

Jennuuh said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't got a date yet, hoping to find out this week. Meant to be between 11-14 weeks. I think everything is ok but there's always that worry xx
> 
> 
> Oh definitely! I couldn't imagine the worry women who have gone through loss go through.
> I mean, I have worry - but mine is that my body didn't want to even think about supporting a pregnancy for all of those years, and it just seems so weird and odd to me that things are going so well now. It's like I'm waiting for a moment that will bring me crashing down. I hate saying that, especially out loud. Everything has looked so good so far so I'm holding on to that. I've even been downgraded to 'medium' risk instead of 'high!'
> 
> My next appt. I'll be 12wks 2 days, so I'm hoping they give me a scan. If not, we have a private scan place in our area and I'll book one for that week. I want to be able to guess baby's nub! :)Click to expand...

Thats good news that you've been downgraded. 
My mc amd mmc I always had bleeding beforehand so I am hoping that all is well as had no spotting or anything this time xx


----------



## Megamegan

First photo is 10 min mark, second photo is 30 minute mark. Anyone else see the line?? Untweaked photos and I totally see it in person way more than any other test!! I'm only 7/8 dpo so I don't know yet!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.JPG
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 12









photo-5.JPG
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## J2cap

Hey ladies! I'm posting here hoping I can get feedback from someone. I'm 12dpt (ovidrel 250mg) and 11dpo. Here's my tests. Anyone dealt with this? Tia and best of luck to all!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## J2cap

Megamegan said:


> First photo is 10 min mark, second photo is 30 minute mark. Anyone else see the line?? Untweaked photos and I totally see it in person way more than any other test!! I'm only 7/8 dpo so I don't know yet!!

Mm- girl! I didn't even have to click the picture to see the line!!


----------



## Megamegan

The reason I tested was because I got a strange sudden pain in my lower left back. I thought, hey pregnant people complain of back pains, and I have this test sitting right here. Haha. It was like 3MU. I've also had such a full/heavy bladder feeling for days now and it's more pronounced than ever before. I'm super hopeful right now.


----------



## Megamegan

J2cap thanks I almost started crying when you responded! I can't believe this might be happening!! And yes I see your lines, looks like hCG left around 10dpo and starting coming back at 11dpo and darker now at 12dpo!!! I think you can be pretty hopeful, eek good luck!


----------



## Megamegan

Do you guys think FRER should wait another day? I don't have it now, I have to go buy more tests anyway (that was my only one) but now I'm sorta silently freaking out. Trying to take deep breaths because I've seen evaps on cheap tests before and I know this might just be a bad test. I saved the urine, do you think I should go get FRER and dip it in this urine too? Or maybe tonight with a hold?


----------



## Jrepp

I see the line Megan without even clicking the picture. Go get an frer and see what it says.


----------



## Megamegan

Ok I know you're not supposed to really read the lines this far after but I don't care! This is 50 minutes! Look how dark...
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## J2cap

Mm- :happydance::happydance::happydance:get exciiiited! Have you done HCG? It's been 4 yrs for us. With the husband being in the military and constantly moving, it's been so hard on us. He's out to sea right now but I would love to surprise him when he comes home for Father's Day!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Megan, those lines are super clear to me!! I agree to go get a FRER.


----------



## Megamegan

J2cap said:


> Mm- :happydance::happydance::happydance:get exciiiited! Have you done HCG? It's been 4 yrs for us. With the husband being in the military and constantly moving, it's been so hard on us. He's out to sea right now but I would love to surprise him when he comes home for Father's Day!!

Aww I know it must be so hard! I'm in the military but it's a permanent duty station so I don't have to worry about moving around. That's so awesome that he is coming home for Father's Day- I absolutely think you'll have a nice surprise for him!! 

I have not done hCG. I am only on my 9th cycle trying. I'm sorry it has taken so long for you. It must be so hard on you guys. I think your time has probably come :) :happydance:


----------



## Megamegan

Well I think it's official! I just got a BFP on a FRER! OMFG!!!!!!!!!

It's faint but it's there (def pink IRL)- I'm so freakin happy right now. I bought a bunch and 2 digitals so I'll be testing each day for progression until AF due date! 

Now I'm nauseous I think because I'm so nervous lol! I am having a pain in my right hip too. WHAT! I can't believe it. I don't know if I should wait to tell DH or just tell him tomorrow when I see a darker test!

:headspin::wohoo::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo1-3.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg congrats megan!!!!!


----------



## Jennuuh

J2cap said:


> Hey ladies! I'm posting here hoping I can get feedback from someone. I'm 12dpt (ovidrel 250mg) and 11dpo. Here's my tests. Anyone dealt with this? Tia and best of luck to all!!


I've done two HCG trigger cycles with Ovidrel. First month, my trigger was out by 8dpt. The second time it was out after 9dpt - The faintest line EVER. I tested on 10dpt, and got the same exact line so I let myself get a little hopeful. Waited two days (12dpt and 10dpo), and got a VERY clear line! I would say your trigger left around 10dpt (it might be because it looks a little yellow, and I can't really see the line) but it is DEFINITELY darker now at 11dpo! 

I think you're pregnant but get a FRER to confirm! GOOD LUCK!


*Megan* - YOU'RE PREGNANT!! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Megamegan

Sorry this is the last one I'm posting. It is a little clearer. I just can't believe it. I keep checking the test. But I'm sure I'm reading it right. 2 tests had 2 lines.
 



Attached Files:







photo-6.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jennuuh

You are definitely reading it right!! Wait two days and test progression and you'll be amazed :)


----------



## mrsstrezy

I've still been stalking you ladies and rooting for all of you. Congrats Megan!!! Super excited for you! Bummer you can't be with us in the January Jellybeans group! I'm sure February Hearts is just as good though:)


----------



## Megamegan

Thank you thank you thank you... Now my head is spinning with what to do! I'm calling my doctor so I can confirm it tomorrow.


----------



## wncmomma

9dpo today and I think I might have gotten an extremely faint positive?!!!


----------



## wncmomma

Megamegan! Congrats! That is soooooo exciting! I think we might be bfp buddies!


----------



## Megamegan

Omg!!!! Can you post it? I knew your symptoms sounded so good!!


----------



## wncmomma

I can try. Its extreeemmmely faint but I can definitely see it in person. Your line is way better than my line haha. Not sure you will be able to see it.


----------



## Megamegan

That's ok! You know what you're seeing in real life, so if you don't want to post it, you can wait til tomorrow's and post that one when it's darker! :)

I came up with my plan to tell DH tonight, and hopefully everything goes well. I'll tell you guys how it went afterwards... I have another 4.5 hours before we'll both be home tonight. Now I'm counting down those hours because I just can't wait to celebrate with him.


----------



## wncmomma

Not sure you can see it in the pic but here it is. Your line is awesome. Cant wait to see what mine looks like in a few days. Hopefully im not going nuts
 



Attached Files:







20140609_124516-1.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wncmomma

Cant wait to hear about your story!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Oh I TOTALLY see that line!!! Yep! It's pink and faint but I'm sure it will get darker soon! How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## J2cap

Megan - :wohoo: wait for me girl!! Lolol:haha: I'm going to wait till my full 14dpo like le doctor said. And thanks for your service doll!! I'm super happy and ecstatic for you. I tried looking for an emoji happy enough but let's be real, unless there's one that flips while lighting fireworks it might just not be happy enough. Hahaha. That's a wonderful gift to give for Father's Day!!


----------



## J2cap

Jennuuh said:


> J2cap said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm posting here hoping I can get feedback from someone. I'm 12dpt (ovidrel 250mg) and 11dpo. Here's my tests. Anyone dealt with this? Tia and best of luck to all!!
> 
> 
> I've done two HCG trigger cycles with Ovidrel. First month, my trigger was out by 8dpt. The second time it was out after 9dpt - The faintest line EVER. I tested on 10dpt, and got the same exact line so I let myself get a little hopeful. Waited two days (12dpt and 10dpo), and got a VERY clear line! I would say your trigger left around 10dpt (it might be because it looks a little yellow, and I can't really see the line) but it is DEFINITELY darker now at 11dpo!
> 
> I think you're pregnant but get a FRER to confirm! GOOD LUCK!
> 
> 
> *Megan* - YOU'RE PREGNANT!! WOOOHOOOO!Click to expand...

Jen - eeeeeep!!! :happydance: you think so?! I'm going to use the FRER tomorrow since my doctor said to really wait till Thursday. I gave AF the eviction notice last month on the 13 so hopefully she doesn't try to fight it. Lolol. Is that another sign of knowing it's out of your system? because of the yellow tint?! That's interesting. Yea I thought I was dreaming because i just had one eye open when I took the test. Hahaha. So I facetimed my mom and sister after 5 minutes and told me it was darker. And congrats to you too girl. :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Well I think it's official! I just got a BFP on a FRER! OMFG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's faint but it's there (def pink IRL)- I'm so freakin happy right now. I bought a bunch and 2 digitals so I'll be testing each day for progression until AF due date!
> 
> Now I'm nauseous I think because I'm so nervous lol! I am having a pain in my right hip too. WHAT! I can't believe it. I don't know if I should wait to tell DH or just tell him tomorrow when I see a darker test!
> 
> :headspin::wohoo::happydance:

omg Megan!!!! See I told u ur bfp would come this cycle!!! I would have bet all my money on it, I even said that at the end of ur last cycle lol. Omg this is so exciting!!!!! Wooohooo!!! Hsgs are most def therapeutic IF the tube has a lil blockage cleared out . Woohoo!! Now I'm super excited for my repeat hsg! Maybe ur our good luck charm of the month  FX!!! I am seriously so happy I just jumped for joy!! Yipee!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

wncmomma said:


> Not sure you can see it in the pic but here it is. Your line is awesome. Cant wait to see what mine looks like in a few days. Hopefully im not going nuts

I def see a pink second line...its just very faint. Tomorrow should be much darker!! U ladies are def making June lucky already! Very exciting!


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEGANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M WRITING IN ALL CAPS BECAUSE I'M SO DARN EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just jumped for joy in real life!!! Congrats, hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

wncmomma said:


> Not sure you can see it in the pic but here it is. Your line is awesome. Cant wait to see what mine looks like in a few days. Hopefully im not going nuts

AND...OMG YOUR LINE IS PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm calling :bfp: WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see it get darker!!!!

CONGRATS LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks!!! I'm so darn excited for me too LOL!!! I can't believe the HSG actually did the trick! I really had a great feeling about this cycle too, now I just hope these tests get darker because it's so early and I have another 6 days before I pass my AF due date!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Thanks!!! I'm so darn excited for me too LOL!!! I can't believe the HSG actually did the trick! I really had a great feeling about this cycle too, now I just hope these tests get darker because it's so early and I have another 6 days before I pass my AF due date!

I bet they'll get darker . I am beyond excited! I just KNEW it was coming! Ive been just waiting. I haven't even been paying attention to ur symptoms or CD, I was literally just waiting for a bfp announcement from u lol. I was 99.99% positive ur bfp would come . Everything I learned about hsgs before mine had me SO pumped but as u know, my blockage isn't gone YET but its awesome to know it worked for you...ive read many of stories but ive never actually 'known' someone who had it work for them . Ur an hsg success story! Ur "pipes" just needed a little cleaning is all :-D

I would be jumping on dh now telling him lol. I won't b able to set up a plan because I couldn't keep it in for more than a few seconds lol. I actually jumped on my dh when I Saw ur bfp post . I haven't been so happy about a BFP in a little while! 

BTW, if someone wouldn't mind answering cuz ive missed alot lately, has anyone else gotten a bfp in the last wk or so? 

June is definitely going to be a lucky month! Lets keep the bfps coming ladies!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, its also looking to me like ur 8dpo and just had a slower rise. I ALWAYS have a small rise after O and ur chart looks alot like my "slow rise" charts. It doesn't matter, u have ur BFP either way but it does look that way to me  
I can't get this smile off my face!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Yeah I think I'm probably 8 dpo also! I felt some twinges on CD13 so I figured that was O day. I have to go teach lessons now, I won't even be able to concentrate! I'll let you guys know how the reveal to DH goes later :)

:happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!!!!


----------



## wncmomma

I can't believe I'm pregnant? haha!!! :) I think because the line is so light it makes me think i'm crazy! I'm so grateful for you ladies and your excitement! I hope this little bean sticks just right!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo!!! Good luck ladies, share the luck lol!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow two bfps in one day!!!! Congrats wncmomma! 
Megan I cant wait to hear how you tell dh!!
Maybe ill be next!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Hey ladies, so I've told DH! I had my phone set up to video record it, but I guess in my nervousness I just didn't press the record button- grrrr! It was such a special moment that I wanted to have, but he said "it's ok, it's our moment and no one else's" so I guess that's true. 

So what I did: I wrote "happy early father's day!" on the white board (edit: forgot to put picture below) and I was home first so I had him come inside with his eyes closed and I told him I had a tiny present for him. Then I had him hold out his hand and I put his hand on my belly and he opened his eyes and said "Really? Are you pregnant?" like in the sweetest voice... he was like "I can't believe it! Wow that was so fast!" haha! And then I showed him the test and he said "Yep that's pregnant!" Lol I guess if my husband can see it that's a good sign! So then we were talking about it for a while and he's like "Wow everything changes now" he's so happy. He even told me to slow down going up the stairs because he didn't want me to get out of breath- LOL! He thinks I'm a china doll now. He'll get used to it though. He also asked "How did you stay calm all day?" Lol. I told him I didn't really but I was calm on the phone :)

So we decided we will tell our families on Father's Day through Skype! I told him I wanted to wait til Father's Day for him but I couldn't do it- but this is even better because they will be so happy for him that he's a daddy now.

So now I'm really feeling LOTS of twinges, sharp pains, aching hips, random shooting pains all throughout my abdomen. I am also burping a lot which is so strange.


----------



## Megamegan

Oh also the sides of my boobs are legit hurting! This is so freaky and awesome.


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww I love it Megan!!!!!!! Yay!!!! Woo!!!! So sweet!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Lol we are about to tell my mom. He couldn't hold it in hahaha!! 

He already posted on FB about how great of a day it was. :haha:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Wanted to pop back in and see how everyone was doing! Looks like this might be another m/c for me :( my spotting turned heavy yesterday and continued today. Bright red and very thick. I haven't taken another test because, well, I'm just too chicken shit. I also haven't gone to the doctor because they will simple tell me there's no stopping a m/c at 5 weeks and call them if the bleeding is excessive enough that I pass out. I still FEEL pg, but I don't know....cramps haven't floored me like with previous m/c and my clots haven't been excessive and huge. Maybe I'm just grasping. 

Baby's fathers (haha, yes two daddies. My story, I believe, is probably several pages back) are wildly optimistic even after I sobbed that they picked a bum surrogate. They told me all we can do is try and try and try and we'll only not try when I say it's time to stop. I guess I will test when the bleeding stops. 

Has anyone ever tried Vitamin B-6 to help progesterone. Or hear any good things about bee pollen? I know my prenatal has 2.6 mg but I read something about 100mg helping with progesterone levels? Or uterine lining. Maybe I'll go the vitamin route. 

I don't know. My heart just hurts. 

I hope you are all feeling wonderful. Good luck and loads of baby dust. Maybe I'll be back to the TWW soon enough. 

Love and babydust 

Jill


----------



## wncmomma

Yayyyy! So cute!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Yayyyy Megan!!! Whoohoo!!!! Doing the happy dance for you


----------



## Megamegan

Jill,

I am so sorry! I hope this is not a loss for you. It is awesome that the dads are so positive. But I'm sure this is devastating whether they are positive or not. I hope to not see you in the 2ww again unless absolutely necessary :nope:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Oh, don't worry about me lovely. I'm hardheaded. It is devastating, but the thing about grief is that it's okay to visit...you just can't pack up an live there. I'll be alright. You! You need to celebrate and happy dance your bum off! Woohoo!


----------



## Megamegan

Aww what a great metaphor for grief- I love that. We are all in this together- I am happy for me at the moment, of course, but at the same time I want others to be happy too. I want everyone to get and STAY pregnant! 

I just talked to my mom and she explained her full septum to me, and when I told her about the HSG she asked if I had one- nope. I don't think it's hereditary anyway but she was curious. It was so great to be able to talk to my mom about it! The way we told her was this: We were both smiling (on FaceTime) and I said "Do you think you'll be able to get off work next February?" and she instantly was like "No way!! No way!" and started crying. I knew she would know what I meant, lol. DH didn't even get a chance to say his line "Because that's when the baby is due!" haha! He has been researching all night about pregnancy tests just to make sure mine was positive. Well I did another this evening which was also positive. I will probably do one tomorrow with SMU again, or whenever it looks concentrated enough, and if it's darker, I'll get a test done at the doc so they can set me up with the OB. 

Goodnight ladies! <3


----------



## J2cap

Megamegan said:


> Aww what a great metaphor for grief- I love that. We are all in this together- I am happy for me at the moment, of course, but at the same time I want others to be happy too. I want everyone to get and STAY pregnant!
> 
> I just talked to my mom and she explained her full septum to me, and when I told her about the HSG she asked if I had one- nope. I don't think it's hereditary anyway but she was curious. It was so great to be able to talk to my mom about it! The way we told her was this: We were both smiling (on FaceTime) and I said "Do you think you'll be able to get off work next February?" and she instantly was like "No way!! No way!" and started crying. I knew she would know what I meant, lol. DH didn't even get a chance to say his line "Because that's when the baby is due!" haha! He has been researching all night about pregnancy tests just to make sure mine was positive. Well I did another this evening which was also positive. I will probably do one tomorrow with SMU again, or whenever it looks concentrated enough, and if it's darker, I'll get a test done at the doc so they can set me up with the OB.
> 
> Goodnight ladies! <3

I'm so so so happy for you girl! I go in weds and Friday for my beta and my doctor said he's optimistic but can't confirm till Friday. I told him it was fine as long as he confirms! Haha


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Megan! So happy for you!


----------



## confuzion

Huge huge congrats megan!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Eeee I need some help! I started spotting today. AF isn't due for another week. Could it be implantation spotting? According to FF I am 11 DPO. But, a friend of mine said I could maybe only be 9 DPO. I also had a bit of a temp drop today. Got a BFN this morning... When should I test again???


----------



## wncmomma

That is awesome! My parents are coming in town in a few weeks so I will wait to tell them in person! And i want to get a darker positive before I tell hubby so I think I will wait until this weekend to tell him.... its already killing me!


----------



## wncmomma

I'm itching ro take another one because I've heard those stories where someone gets a bfn in the morning and then a bfp in the night. .. so makes me wonder if it would be darker. But I know i should wait!


----------



## confuzion

You're better off waiting wnc. Much more likely to see a difference. I got a BFP at 11 DPO with afternoon urine. It was a BFN the next day with FMU :dohh:. Thought maybe it was a chemical but no tests did get darker and definitely still pregnant. Save yourself the squinting lol. Wait until tomorrow at the earliest!


----------



## mdscpa

So so happy for you Megan and Wcnmomma.....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MandaB

Thanks for the welcome ladies! We celebrated one of our fur babies 4th birthday today! Spoiled him rotten with treats and toys! Anyway...Day 13 dpo and bfn this morning...the waiting continues. I called my OBGYN for a Letrozole refill this morning and was told by her assistant that after 3 rounds they'll refer me to a fertility specialist...is that normal? Also, I had to ask her to check my progesterone this next cycle to see if I have a progesterone defect. Seems like they should be the ones suggesting to run tests, and not me?!?

Mdscpa keep us posted on how your labs turn out!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations wcn and j2, h&h 9 months xx

Megan, OMG, huge congratulations to you and dh, I teared up reading about you telling your dh and mum. H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## ab75

I hope its not another mc Jill xx


----------



## wncmomma

I caved! But I could see it with in 30 seconds of testing. Still faint but I think it's getting better! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







33m9zzr.jpeg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 16


----------



## wncmomma

They look a lot Better before I put them on the site. Boo.


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies - I just got my results back for my FSH and LH tests (ECLIA Method) and they look good FSH is higher than LH so that means no sign of PCOS? (Just like what the lab tech told me when I had my scan, she said no indication that I'm polycystic. Although, my doc told me otherwise. We'll see what she's gonna say now after my result.

FSH - 5.8 mIU/ml
LH - 5.31 mIU/ml

Still waiting for my doc so she can take a look at it and prescribe me the medicines to induce my ovulation. However, i need to discuss with her about the HSG before she put me on whatever medicine that could be. Need to know if there's any blockage in my tubes why we can't conceive knowing i ovulated and DH's SA are very good.


Here's the reference i got on DR. Google regarding hormones.


"Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) - 3-20 mIU/ml

FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS.

Luteinizing Hormone (LH) - < 7 mIU/ml

A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS."

https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone
 



Attached Files:







FSH and LH Test.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

Wncmomma, yep, that is def a BFP!!!!! Congrats, Hun!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Daphne, those results look great!!!! Glad you do not appear to have PCOS!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Daphne, those results look great!!!! Glad you do not appear to have PCOS!!

Still waiting for my turn. I will inform you my doc's opinion and if she's gonna put me on med for my ovulation.... I hope these tests will help me find that :bfp: soon....


----------



## Wishing1010

I have heard that femara seems to work well for a lot of ladies without all the side effects of clomid. I will def take either, whatever brings me my BFP! But, I had the darkest OPK ever while on clomid, so it def made O stronger!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, happy belated anniversary (can't remember if I said it the other day or not). I'm sorry your anniversary trip had to come to an end. Start planning another get away, makes you have something to look forward to! And I hope you will either be ready to, or will already, have a baby by your next anniversary!!!! <3


----------



## mdscpa

She put me on clomid. Same thing i took years ago when i produce 2 eggs. :happydance: starting today until CD8. And i'll go back again on CD9,CD11 and CD13 to see how my eggs are responding and depending on the result if she's gonna up my dose or have me on clomid + injectibles.... Still making an appointment for my HSG after my period. Have to do all these things to have that :bfp: seems too much but i have to. We're not getting any younger....


----------



## Wishing1010

I completely agree there. I want to try as hard as possible, before it's too late!! Hope it all works for you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> Eeee I need some help! I started spotting today. AF isn't due for another week. Could it be implantation spotting? According to FF I am 11 DPO. But, a friend of mine said I could maybe only be 9 DPO. I also had a bit of a temp drop today. Got a BFN this morning... When should I test again???

ur spotting seems right on. AF would be due between now and the next 3 days for u. Ur LP will ALWAYS stay about the same length...and it wont be any longer than 12-15 days. I figured id let u know this for testing and ur next cycle. Ur WHOLE cycle length can change but ur LP will still the same so after u O, always count the 12-15 days (w.e ur LP ends up being) and that'll let u know exactly when AF is due. 

Id wait two more days and try testing again. By then, AF should be due. Good luck!!!!!! FX super tight for u!


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne, I'm so glad your tests came back normal and your doc is putting you back on Clomid. I agree, when we want our baby, there is nothing we won't try and it will be so worth it! 

wncmomma, YES! That is a BFP! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

If I were you, I'd be testing this afternoon and if it's dark enough to see really clearly, go ahead and tell hubby!! Yesterday what happened for me was the test got darker as the day went on so by the time he saw it, it was super clear and I felt confident he would see the line. 

I'm so glad I told him and my mom and sister yesterday! I wanted to test this morning but my urine didn't look dark enough, so I'm waiting. If I get dark pee at some point today I'll test, otherwise I'm gonna try to wait one more day. :) This is surreal. Hubby and I couldn't fall asleep last night despite being totally exhausted, because we were so excited! Also my mom is so cute, she told me to start taking prenatals. Oh momma. I've been on them for 8 months! Lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'd be too excited to sleep as well!!! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Me too! Lol 

And ur moms cute Megan  if only she knew all the things we have to do just to get preggers lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I decided to take AF off from temping . These 4 days will be the longest I've gone without temping since I started  so I get to sleep an extra hr for the next couple days..yay! Lol I looovee my sleep (prob because I don't think about ttc) lol


----------



## Wishing1010

It's kinda pointless to temp during AF in my opinion! And now that I do it vaginally, I don't even feel tempted to take my temp! Don't want to deal with a mess :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Me, i'll stick to oral again this time and probably do it vaginally next cycle if i have to i read a ton of forums that it's more accurate so we'll see... I just wish this period becomes short this time. Although i'm sure it's gonna be. So i can proceed with my HSG asap before we miss my fertile window....


----------



## MandaB

Congrats Megan and Wncmomma!!! So happy for you both! Motivating to see that there is hope after all  

Mdscpa, your labs look great! Good luck on Clomid. I'm on femera...just finished month 1 and headed into month 2. Think AF's gonna be here any min now. :(


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne- If your period is still around at CD7, I bet they will still do the HSG. CD7 is the earliest they do it, according to my doctor, and that way you won't miss your fertile window.

AFM: I have to admit I'm nervous about re-testing. I just don't want that line to disappear and I want it to get darker so I can feel good about testing at the doctor without them going "eh the line isn't dark enough to be positive".... on the phone yesterday I felt like I was trying to explain to the woman that I was sure of my dates and sure of my positive test and I felt like she didn't believe me because when she heard the date of my last period she said it was still really early... duh lady I know that. I just want them to believe me. Lol. I'm still worried this is all too good to be true... but there's a first time for everything...

Here's some baby dust for my favorite ttc buddies. Your support and cheering gets me through each day of this long process. Thank you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

MandaB said:


> Congrats Megan and Wncmomma!!! So happy for you both! Motivating to see that there is hope after all
> 
> Mdscpa, your labs look great! Good luck on Clomid. I'm on femera...just finished month 1 and headed into month 2. Think AF's gonna be here any min now. :(

Thank you, i just hope i can get an appointment for my HSG as soon as my period ends. Do you temp? If not, i advise you to. It helped me alot pinpointing my possible O day. And gives you an idea on when to expect your period. I think it's better if she's arriving than be stuck in limbo. How may dpo are you now?


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry that you feel AF will be here soon, Manda :( FX for this cycle!!!


----------



## Megamegan

mdscpa said:


> MandaB said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Megan and Wncmomma!!! So happy for you both! Motivating to see that there is hope after all
> 
> Mdscpa, your labs look great! Good luck on Clomid. I'm on femera...just finished month 1 and headed into month 2. Think AF's gonna be here any min now. :(
> 
> Thank you, i just hope i can get an appointment for my HSG as soon as my period ends. Do you temp? If not, i advise you to. It helped me alot pinpointing my possible O day. And gives you an idea on when to expect your period. I think it's better if she's arriving than be stuck in limbo. How may dpo are you now?Click to expand...

Did you not go ahead and make the HSG appt? You should do that... if your doc ordered it, definitely make the appt for like CD7 or so, and ask them if it's ok if you have a little leftover spotting still. That way at least you have the appt set up.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaB said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Megan and Wncmomma!!! So happy for you both! Motivating to see that there is hope after all
> 
> Mdscpa, your labs look great! Good luck on Clomid. I'm on femera...just finished month 1 and headed into month 2. Think AF's gonna be here any min now. :(
> 
> Thank you, i just hope i can get an appointment for my HSG as soon as my period ends. Do you temp? If not, i advise you to. It helped me alot pinpointing my possible O day. And gives you an idea on when to expect your period. I think it's better if she's arriving than be stuck in limbo. How may dpo are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not go ahead and make the HSG appt? You should do that... if your doc ordered it, definitely make the appt for like CD7 or so, and ask them if it's ok if you have a little leftover spotting still. That way at least you have the appt set up.Click to expand...

She did tell me to have it unfortunately it's a polyclinic they don't do that procedure there i have to look for a hospital that offers that services. Me and DH are going to the one near my workplace tonight after our work and inquire about it hopefully i can get one on CD7. At least, i can get the result prior to my appointments with my doc for scan.....


----------



## Megamegan

Sounds good Daphne! You'll know when they're doing the HSG whether or not your tubes are clear. I even watched the Xray machine as they were doing it and saw the dye go through. It was very cool. Hopefully with a good dr, they will be verbal about whether or not the test is working, it's not like they have to wait for results at a later date because they know right then and there.


----------



## mdscpa

I just need it done to know if something is wrong down there. It's pointless putting me on clomid if tubes are blocked. I pray that they're very wide open..... :)

AF seems to almost gone. Maybe tom it'll just be spotting. I feel like this one will be short and I'm back to my normal period days... 4-5 days..... i hope. Fertilaid really messed up my cycle, i think. DH wanted to order some more for him even if he got good result. He thinks that it's good because he was under it for 2 months. He finished his medicines already last month so hoping he doens't need it anymore.....


----------



## MandaB

I so temp religiously. Have been doing it for about 6 months. Today is 14 dpo and temps plumetted :(


----------



## Megamegan

I'm sorry Manda :( Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## Megamegan

This baby is growing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fiza123

Hey everyone!!!
I have been ttc since 8 years..
This cycle has been v weird. My cycles are usually 26-28 days. 
9dpo i got a faint positive which completely disappeared within one minute. I have cramps since 6 dpo. Today is cd 27 and since yesterday i have tiny brown cm..that too only after lunch and dinner..as after having lunch i feel bloated and feel pressure on lower abdomen. Still have cramps but no af and tested today no bfp 
Did anyone experience the same thing of brown spotting.
Btw now no brown spotting. I just have lotiony cm.
Help! Please share your thoughts
Xoxo
P.s- I also have slight dizziness, I never have cramps 8 days before my menses are due.


----------



## mdscpa

That's a definitive line.... :wohoo:

Really really happy for u megan.... :happydance:

Hopefully i get lucky with 9th cycle as well.


----------



## wncmomma

So glad your results came back and were good news!


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Fiza! Welcome. 

I always get brown spotting before AF which can disappear again before AF shows. I also learned there's a first for everything. Also many times those tests do look like they have a line while they are developing but sorry to say if it disappears especially within the time limit, it is negative. I hope your brown spotting is IB and best of luck to you for a BFP very very soon!!


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne I hope cycle #9 is lucky for you too!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Fiza123 said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> I have been ttc since 8 years..
> This cycle has been v weird. My cycles are usually 26-28 days.
> 9dpo i got a faint positive which completely disappeared within one minute. I have cramps since 6 dpo. Today is cd 27 and since yesterday i have tiny brown cm..that too only after lunch and dinner..as after having lunch i feel bloated and feel pressure on lower abdomen. Still have cramps but no af and tested today no bfp
> Did anyone experience the same thing of brown spotting.
> Btw now no brown spotting. I just have lotiony cm.
> Help! Please share your thoughts
> Xoxo
> P.s- I also have slight dizziness, I never have cramps 8 days before my menses are due.

All sounds very promising!!!! FX for you Hun!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Megan, your test look great!!! Beautiful progression!!!


----------



## Fiza123

Thanks Megamegan for replying :)
Yes am just hoping it is IB..as 8 days of suffering with cramps n to land with af is a sad thing:(
Congrats u got a positive..hopefully the line will bcome darker soon :)


----------



## AmySan

Hi ladies!

I have missed you all so much! Sorry I haven't been around lately...I have been slammed at work...and since we all know how wonderful my luck is..

On Sunday, the 1st, around 11:30 pm, my 1 year due date...i decided to take a drive..listen to music..have a cigarette..and ironically was going to meet a friend who had some pain meds because my back was hurting so much...Was making a turn at a green arrow (Jess, i am sure you know the intersection, County line and Yosemite...i was going left on Yosemite...which is how I get to work every day anyway. Someone ran the red light (he was so far away, I didn't even see him coming...County line's speed limit is 45mph..but even during the day...most people (including myself) will go 50-55, because it is such a clear, big road...I imagine he was going at least 50. He hit my front end, almost the passenger door...thank god he didn't or I would probably be dead. I had moved my metal cat stroller cage to the back seat that night..if that had been on the passenger seat as usual, since that is how I was transporting marbles to work every day...it would have likely impaled my side. 

I was in so much shock...both of my airbags deployed, my lower back, which already had severe pain..is excruciating. Every part of my body is still hurting. Especially my lower back, shoulder blades, ribs, collar bones, neck, stomach, right wrist...Most from the seatbelt and air bag...the airbag scratched my chin...seatbelt cut into my shoulder a bit...tummy turned out to be badly bruised from the lower strap. Pretty much everything hurts. It's awful. 

I was trying to get out of the car, at least open the door...it smelled so horrible...like smoke and just this terrible smell from the airbags. Was totally hysterical and bawling...like panic attack bawling...It all happened so fast...Even with defensive driving skills from taking a long course when I was 16...other than pausing at green lights briefly...(which possibly saved my life) there was no way I could have stopped it. 

The guy who hit me ran around and asked if I was ok, while I was having a panic attack and trying to text my friend what happened...he immediately was like...'Oh my god, ok, I am going to call an ambulance'...then other people were stopping and telling me not to move and a lady called my mom for me...I called mike, who didn't pick up, but apparently left him a voicemail just crying and all he could understand was at the end saying to call my mom. Totally thought my back or neck were broken. 

The police and ambulance came so fast, and my mom...I think the police asked me what happened...I was crying and said I had a green arrow...the guy that hit me (who looked much older...but turned out to only be 21) then said he wasn't paying attention...then I remember the officer seeming pissed at him and asking if he had his information. 

They took me to the worst hospital possible...tried to start an IV in the ambulance, and like 5 times at the hospital with no luck...the fucking doctor came in and no joke said 'because of the note on your records here, we don't want to give you anything for pain'...but I will give you 2 percocet. There I am strapped to a frickin board and in a neck brace in a trauma room, and he offered me 2 percocet. My neck hurt so bad I could barely swallow..but since it was all I was going to set they crushed it up and I managed to get it down. I was so mad. This hospital I had been to a lot for my RSD in my foot, and my pain doctor told them to never treat my pain...Months ago my mom took me there for my foot...I was appalled when they told me this..and (obviously not knowing!) asked what would happen if I was in a horrible car accident or something...the dr said that would be different and they would treat me like anyone else. Absolute bullshit. :( We were trying to get transferred to a different hospital...but they just did tests on what was hurting most at the time...back xray..neck ct and ultrasound of my stomach. 

The only thing that came back iffy was I had trace amounts of blood in my urine...but on the ultrasound everything looked ok. 

It has been a nightmare ever since. The hospital dr sent me home with 6 percocet. 6. Said to follow up with my dr. Well, my dr coudn't see me, had to see his PA. He told her prior to my getting there not to prescribe me ANYTHING for pain. It was unreal. So my mom took me to an urgent care that day after work, got some vicodin and soma...then had an appt with my actual doctor...who i was SO mad at...but he said he stopped prescribing ANYONE any form of narcotic medication...and asked a different Dr int he office if they would be willing to given the circumstances...due to my suicide attempt, the dr was not willing to.....ugh. So he said I would just have to go tot he hospital. Well the hospital will give like, 20 pills at a time which lasts for 2-3 days. Then they say follow up with your PCP. :( I have an appointment next Wednesday with a new MD...who hopefully can help...but we literally have been in and out of differnt ERs. It is awful :(

Then, my car...finally got a rental car through the other guys insurance on Friday...My car was not worth a whole lot...but it sounds like I may get more from it than anticipated. Hoepfully. Either way am probably going to have to use it as a down payment and now have a car loan. 

Mike and I broke up...kindof...we still see each other just as much and talk every day. He is in therapy. I went out on a date with a different guy named Mike...whom I have been seeing a bit...he annoys me a lot though :( He is 48...his house is trashed...he owns a small IT company/store...wants to have babies...has a 13 year old daughter who doesn't live with him. He is really nice to me..but smells different...doesn't seem to have his life together as much as I would hope a 48 year old would...No health insurance because he doesn't believe in it...no TVs in his house...no savings or credit cards...Got me gorgeous flowers after the accident..but bought them at the grocery store and had one of his employees deliver them to my work because he didn't want to pay for delivery...yeah. Just a little weird. I have no idea when I truly ovulated really this month, but did have sex with him twice around that time. Wouldn't that be crazy if I got pregnant. He was taking something called neem...which I guess is like male birth control...so who knows. It's unlikely. 

I really miss my Mike :( it has been hard. Have had to work every day despite the pain of course, since I have no more time off. 

Haven't had the chance to get caught up on here yet...work has been so crazy with constant hail claims. Anyone get BFPs? 

I love and miss you all! <3


----------



## Jrepp

I've been purposefully Mia. Between my sisters car accident and subsequent arrival of nephew #2, the stress of surgery #2 and the seemingly overwhelming number of bfp announcements......I just couldn't take it. Congrats Megan. I am truly happy for you. 

I got my shots yesterday and the doctor said it wouldn't be the end of the world if I got pregnant this cycle but to try to wait until next month. The surgery scheduler called today wanting to move my surgery back to the surgery center where it was originally scheduled and when I told them (again) about the ddvap for my blood disorder all he'll broke loose. I was literally 13 minutes away from having surgery rescheduled but got ahold of the hematologist who faxed over the dosage information. Now I'm waiting for another call from the scheduler to tell me when my surgery is.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Hey ladies, wanted to poke my head in to check on everyone. 

So I took a test and it's still very positive (middle of the day after a bottle of water and just peeing). I know, I know, it can take forever for HCG to leave your system but I am trying to stay positive that somehow someway there is still a little bean left in there clinging on. 

With my first m/c I was farther along and my tests went negative right away. 

We will see...time will tell.


----------



## Megamegan

Jess, I understand wanting a break from this stuff. It's overwhelming. How can they not get themselves together and just schedule your surgery already?!! They sound like a huge pain.... I guess no one communicates. 

Jill, I think that does sound promising! Has bleeding stopped? I hear it can totally happen and people stay pregnant. I have hope for you.

Amy- I'm so sorry to read about your car accident... that all sounds horrible. I don't have many words of advice, except for that new Mike guy sounds like a loser and you can do better :) I can tell you don't feel right with him. Do you have friends where you live that can keep you company? I was the same way, always looking for a boyfriend, but it usually meant I was settling for someone I didn't like a whole lot. You're going through a lot right now- maybe the time to meet a good guy will come when you've healed a bit from all of this <3

AFM: So my pee test at the doc was negative (so they say, humph) but I took one right after and it's still positive so I called them and told them, and they ordered a beta test for me!! Yipee!! I'm going to get the blood drawn tomorrow. I'm so excited to hear the numbers. I have had some WEIRD pains in my lower right abdomen... like sort of pulsating, piercing pains. It puts me in a state of shock for a second, then goes away, then comes back. It only happened for a couple minutes earlier today. Maybe just baby burrowing deeper into my uterus- I hope!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Megan, bleeding hasn't stopped but cramps have. With my first m/c the cramps had me doubled over on more than one occasion. I'm just trying to keep my head up


----------



## Jennuuh

pitbullmomma said:


> Megan, bleeding hasn't stopped but cramps have. With my first m/c the cramps had me doubled over on more than one occasion. I'm just trying to keep my head up

Do you think this could be breakthrough bleeding? Anyway you can get a beta drawn and put your mind at ease? Hoping baby is still burrowing in and is a sticky!

Megan - I had a lot of cramping in the beginning. A LOT. Scared me half to death. I over-analyzed everything! Hopefully you'll know your beta #'s by tomorrow so you won't have to wait another day for the results!


----------



## Megamegan

Jennuuh said:


> pitbullmomma said:
> 
> 
> Megan, bleeding hasn't stopped but cramps have. With my first m/c the cramps had me doubled over on more than one occasion. I'm just trying to keep my head up
> 
> Do you think this could be breakthrough bleeding? Anyway you can get a beta drawn and put your mind at ease? Hoping baby is still burrowing in and is a sticky!
> 
> Megan - I had a lot of cramping in the beginning. A LOT. Scared me half to death. I over-analyzed everything! Hopefully you'll know your beta #'s by tomorrow so you won't have to wait another day for the results!Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm expecting even more cramping in the next week because I'm only 3+2 right now!! I am worrying a tiny bit but I am trying to remember everything is usually okay. And yes I think I'll do the test in the morning and I'll know my beta #'s by the afternoon hopefully. I'm so eager to tell work and make it official (I do a lot of physical activity at work so this will take me off of some of those things)!


----------



## Wishing1010

Early pregnancy is known to cause cramping, spotting, etc. I wouldn't worry unless your tests start getting lighter. I'm sure this one will stick, hun!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Ok first response opk - negative
New choice opk - positive to almost positive
Wondfo - positive or almost positive
Clear blue - positive

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmySan

Congrats Megan! That is so exciting!


----------



## Jrepp

Retook the tests at 5 pm (first round at noon) the top test is 12pm, the bottom test is 5 pm.

First response getting closer, but still negative
Dollar tree/new choice - definitely positive
Wondfo - definitely positive
Clear blue - definitely positive

I would say it's safe to say I will be ovulating in the next 2-3 days. Hubby and I had a lot of fun over the weekend and again today. Hoping to get one more round in in the morning before surgery.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, that's crazy how dark all of them are but the FR!!! So strange. Def looks like you are going to O soon though. 

FX for you surgery Hun, I'll check back tomorrow evening to see how it went!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> Retook the tests at 5 pm (first round at noon) the top test is 12pm, the bottom test is 5 pm.
> 
> First response getting closer, but still negative
> Dollar tree/new choice - definitely positive
> Wondfo - definitely positive
> Clear blue - definitely positive
> 
> I would say it's safe to say I will be ovulating in the next 2-3 days. Hubby and I had a lot of fun over the weekend and again today. Hoping to get one more round in in the morning before surgery.

Ooo good luck! Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey, popping in again. I don't think I've been on here for a couple months. DH and I haven't been able to try since the last time I was here (because he works out of town). He was home at the right time this cycle! We BD from CD12-CD15, yesterday was CD15 and I got my + OPK (see attached pic). I'm 97% sure I O'd this morning as I was having a pinching cramp in my lower right side off and on from about 10am-1pm today. I usually O less than 24 hours after my +OPK. (I had an ultrasound to check for ovulation a few months back, OPK on CD14 and by CD15 mid-afternoon the ultrasound showed I had already O'd). BD'in again tonight just in case, though. 

I tried to stay away from the OPKs as long as I could this month since they stress me out, but I caved and took one on CD15 and it was +. Im going to TRY and hold out on POAS until CD32 (1 day after my expected period). I don't want to see a negative test :( 

Good luck to everyone and baby dust!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megamegan

Jess and chelsealynnb, looks like you guys will be in the 2ww together! I think you'll have perfect timing, both of you. So Jess I guess you've decided to go ahead and try? 

AFM- my hubby is cracking me up. I took a video of him tonight while he was cooking dinner, and he was going on and on about "How can you be sure you're pregnant?" lol. He does NOT understand that tests have different sensitivities. He went out and bought me 3 boxes of pregnancy tests- all digital- because he wants to see the words Pregnant! LOL! I told him we are returning those because I already have one ready to go. Then he was like "Listen, I just want you to record the phone call when the doctor tells you MEGAN, YOU'RE PREGNANT" hahahhaha!!! I just got a huge kick out of that. Men. :dohh:


----------



## squishmich

I'm curious to know if anyone has experienced symptoms in the days following ovulation and then a lapse in the symptoms BUT received a BFP?

I've had a few people ask me what does that mean, and there's been a few times myself when my symptoms have eased off, leaving me to wonder what my body is trying to tell me. 

Has this happened to anyone else....and did you receive a positive pregnancy result?

Gotta find hope somewhere, am I right?:shrug:


----------



## Jrepp

Since my pelvic pain doctor said nothing bad will happen if I get pregnant this round we have decided to have fun on our anniversary moon and the days leading up to surgery since we won't be able to have fun for a few days afterwards. We aren't actively trying, but we aren't preventing either. The positive opk is just a bonus. Well see at the end of the month if our not trying trying worked or not.

Squish - the only time I have had a drop in symptoms was when i miscarried. I would have symptoms and then the symptoms would go away a day or so before the bleeding began....except for miscarriage 2. I had symptoms all the way through the bleeding on that one.


----------



## Jrepp

https://youtu.be/BD04i5DAbBk


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning ladies. Just an update, me and DH went to the hospital last night to inquire about HSG unfortunately their machine is not working. So have to use google and search for other hospitals. DH called everyone of them one has such services but the same problem not working also. And then finally he found one where you can go and have the test done without making an appointment and just bring the request from a doctor. Hopefully we can go tomorrow, just waiting for my period to just stop, hehehehe. Which i think it will since i only had a brown spot last night. Today just few brown spot so i guess the :witch: is saying bye bye now, i hope....


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww, I'm sorry that hospital didn't work for ya, daphne! FX this next place will letting you run in and out. My AF is doing the same thing, glad the witch is leaving us both!!!! :)

Megan, that is too cute about your DH!!!! I don't think mine would believe it unless I had like 60 Digi tests that said it, plus a doc's handwritten document saying I am, etc. He didn't really believe me during our loss until it was over. I guess that happens when you've been trying for so long. It's easier to be in denial than to get your hopes up!


----------



## Fox26

Hey ladies! New to all this. Hoping to join in and share my experience, save myself going mad on those dreaded 2ww! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Fox26 said:


> Hey ladies! New to all this. Hoping to join in and share my experience, save myself going mad on those dreaded 2ww! :)

welcome Fox26...... Hope you'll like this group. Don't you worry, we are all mad/crazy in this group... So you're not alone, :)


----------



## Fox26

Ahh thanks for replying! I've had a look through everyone seems so lovely. So nice to chat with people who know EXACTLY what you're going through! I'm on my 2WW atm, AF supposed to (hope not) arrive today, so I'm actually driving myself crazy! Lol how about you guys?


----------



## mdscpa

Fox26 said:


> Ahh thanks for replying! I've had a look through everyone seems so lovely. So nice to chat with people who know EXACTLY what you're going through! I'm on my 2WW atm, AF supposed to (hope not) arrive today, so I'm actually driving myself crazy! Lol how about you guys?

No problem, i'm also in TWW before but not too often. It's only here where I find girls so supportive and will be there for you at any situation whether it's about TCC or anything under the sun. 

AFM, :af: is planning to leave early than my 2 previous cycles. I just had one small brown spot. Scheduled to have HSG tomorrow I hope it's gonna be easy and painless. How long have you been TTC? is it ur #1? I hope :af: won't show up for you hun. By the way, do you temp?


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Since my pelvic pain doctor said nothing bad will happen if I get pregnant this round we have decided to have fun on our anniversary moon and the days leading up to surgery since we won't be able to have fun for a few days afterwards. We aren't actively trying, but we aren't preventing either. The positive opk is just a bonus. Well see at the end of the month if our not trying trying worked or not.
> 
> Squish - the only time I have had a drop in symptoms was when i miscarried. I would have symptoms and then the symptoms would go away a day or so before the bleeding began....except for miscarriage 2. I had symptoms all the way through the bleeding on that one.

Chart is looking great Jess. FX everything will be fine and you get your surprise :bfp:


----------



## Wishing1010

Fox26 said:


> Hey ladies! New to all this. Hoping to join in and share my experience, save myself going mad on those dreaded 2ww! :)

Welcome, Hun!!!! <3 I hope you enjoy our group here!!!! FX for you!


----------



## Fox26

mdscpa said:


> No problem, i'm also in TWW before but not too often. It's only here where I find girls so supportive and will be there for you at any situation whether it's about TCC or anything under the sun.
> 
> AFM, :af: is planning to leave early than my 2 previous cycles. I just had one small brown spot. Scheduled to have HSG tomorrow I hope it's gonna be easy and painless. How long have you been TTC? is it ur #1? I hope :af: won't show up for you hun. By the way, do you temp?

Definitely, most people aren't so open and honest elsewhere, I guess it's not typically something you just speak about without feeling like you're going on lol plus I don't know anyone else ttc.
Ok, are they looking for any specific issues or just checking up? Sorry if that's personal :)
Tbh we haven't been trying long, hubby works a lot so it's not always on time if you know what I mean. This is number one, for you as well? 
I don't, I've realised by looking through these forums that I'm actually a bit of a novice! Haha my cruel body plays tricks on me, 2 months ago I was 6 days late for AF, and for some reason it pushed my cycle to 34 days ....I just don't understand it all sometimes...x


----------



## Fox26

Wishing1010 said:


> Fox26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! New to all this. Hoping to join in and share my experience, save myself going mad on those dreaded 2ww! :)
> 
> Welcome, Hun!!!! <3 I hope you enjoy our group here!!!! FX for you!Click to expand...


:hugs: thanks sweetie! Oh I think this will be saving my sanity lol


----------



## Wishing1010

It has been for me! Although I still get crazy sometimes, at least I have you ladies to go crazy with!!!! Haha :)


----------



## Fox26

Wishing1010 said:


> It has been for me! Although I still get crazy sometimes, at least I have you ladies to go crazy with!!!! Haha :)

Right! So thankful! AF supposed to arrive today, I ache and have to psych myself up everytime I pee for AF haha omg! It's torture I swear :nope:


----------



## mdscpa

I consider myself new here as well so you're not alone. I started charting 2 cycles ago after one of the wonderful ladies here, mary, recommended it and it helped me a lot. I always have a wacky period not knowing when i did ovulate or did not. Im seeing a doctor and she told me she needs to investigate why we can't conceive. She asked my DH to get SA done first before concentrating on me. Fortunately, his swimmers are very good. I had my hormones tested starting last cycle and this one everything's looks good so far. Now i have to do the HSG to see if i have problems with my uterus and tubes why i can't conceive. Right now she just suspects that my eggs are not that good so she put me on metformin/clomid. TTC#1 for me as well for the 9th cycle.


----------



## Fox26

I guess at least you'll be identifying anything (if there is anything) hoping not. You have time on your side, you're still young, that I'm thankful for. Hoping it goes well tomorrow! Where abouts in the world are you?


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome Fox!! Temping can help you pinpoint ovulation and the length of your luteal phase, which is great because then 1. you can time BD and 2. you know when to expect AF or BFP :) For example the cycle you were 6 days late, you may have just ovulated 6 days later. Our bodies are so tricky.

I just found out I'm pregnant two days ago so here's some baby dust!! :dust:

Daphne- yay I'm glad you have your HSG scheduled! I can't wait to hear the results. I hope it was like mine, where either way at the end of it your tubes are clear and then this cycle will be the one for you! Good luck!

AFM- I think I'll be going in early today for my blood test. I'll let you guys know when they finally confirm this bean is really in there!! Although I have no doubts!


----------



## mdscpa

Fox26 said:


> I guess at least you'll be identifying anything (if there is anything) hoping not. You have time on your side, you're still young, that I'm thankful for. Hoping it goes well tomorrow! Where abouts in the world are you?

Oh, i just realized i have never mentioned my location in this group. I'm actually in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. I'm an accountant. Me and DH are from Philippines. My DH has been here since 2010 and it was just last year when i finally got here and be with him. That's when we started TTC'ing.


----------



## Megamegan

Wow, Saudi Arabia!! What time is it there? It's 6:38 am here...


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Welcome Fox!! Temping can help you pinpoint ovulation and the length of your luteal phase, which is great because then 1. you can time BD and 2. you know when to expect AF or BFP :) For example the cycle you were 6 days late, you may have just ovulated 6 days later. Our bodies are so tricky.
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant two days ago so here's some baby dust!! :dust:
> 
> Daphne- yay I'm glad you have your HSG scheduled! I can't wait to hear the results. I hope it was like mine, where either way at the end of it your tubes are clear and then this cycle will be the one for you! Good luck!
> 
> AFM- I think I'll be going in early today for my blood test. I'll let you guys know when they finally confirm this bean is really in there!! Although I have no doubts!

I'm sure you'll get the BIG BIG Blood Positive Megan...... I just called the guy from the hospital again, he asked me to. And he mentioned me that we have to meet with their OB first for consultation and recommendation prior to HSG. The request we got from our doctor is not enough for them... So, here's hoping we get the test done tomorrow or scheduled asap. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Fox26

Megamegan said:


> Welcome Fox!! Temping can help you pinpoint ovulation and the length of your luteal phase, which is great because then 1. you can time BD and 2. you know when to expect AF or BFP :) For example the cycle you were 6 days late, you may have just ovulated 6 days later. Our bodies are so tricky.
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant two days ago so here's some baby dust!! :dust:
> 
> Daphne- yay I'm glad you have your HSG scheduled! I can't wait to hear the results. I hope it was like mine, where either way at the end of it your tubes are clear and then this cycle will be the one for you! Good luck!
> 
> AFM- I think I'll be going in early today for my blood test. I'll let you guys know when they finally confirm this bean is really in there!! Although I have no doubts!


Oh wow see learning so much already!:thumbup: 

I'm tempted to go and by a test today...aaahh! The wait! Haha

Congratulations to you! So lovely to hear x


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Wow, Saudi Arabia!! What time is it there? It's 6:38 am here...

Oh, it's 1:39 pm here so i guess Saudi is 7 hours ahead of you. Philippines is more advanced, it's 6:39 pm there....... It's so hard talking to people here, barely few speaks english.... When i called the hospital, the operator told me they don't have HSG services, then i told them I'm actually looking at your site and it says you do have. So i asked if they have any filipino colleagues there, good thing they have which is funny coz his name is Michael same as my DH and he's also an accountant like me, hehehehe... So he told me to go to the hospital tomorrow morning and look for him so he could assist us and meet with the OB/Gyn who's gonna do the test. But still not sure if it's tomorrow or have me scheduled.


----------



## Megamegan

Awesome! Most of us in this thread are from the US and it must be weird to you that no one posts all night long (or all morning for you). Haha.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Awesome! Most of us in this thread are from the US and it must be weird to you that no one posts all night long (or all morning for you). Haha.

It's fine..... And have you noticed i post very early in your time, hahahhahaha.... And i woke up with all those new posts here... Hahahahah.... My Dh's brother is there, he's in Seattle. He's working in Microsoft. Like him, they had a hard time conceiving their two little girls without medication. First one, was in Ireland (they were there prior to relocating his brother to US) and they had the 2nd one there just last year. His father is also in US (oxnard ca) for a long long long time. He left them when my DH is only 8 years old and never returned. So i'm used to any time difference. Sorry for that sad story, lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:
 

> Fox26 said:
> 
> 
> I guess at least you'll be identifying anything (if there is anything) hoping not. You have time on your side, you're still young, that I'm thankful for. Hoping it goes well tomorrow! Where abouts in the world are you?
> 
> Oh, i just realized i have never mentioned my location in this group. I'm actually in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. I'm an accountant. Me and DH are from Philippines. My DH has been here since 2010 and it was just last year when i finally got here and be with him. That's when we started TTC'ing.Click to expand...

Oh wow!!! Very interesting!!!! Always nice to meet ladies from other areas of the world! I live in the US, state of Florida :)


----------



## Fiza123

Hey everyone!!
Still have cramping on and off..noticed a swollen lymph mode under jawline..wondering if this is a symptom too :D
My temperature is quite high..yesterday DH asked me to move away while sleeping, he said my body seems to be on fire..
Planning on poas after 4 days..if af doesnt show up its ugly head..


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, what you upto? I was away awhile because AF :| and life caught up with me.. A big Hi from India :) How are you ?

Meg so happy for your BFP!! *yay*!!

Fiza I hope its you lucky cycle!


----------



## Fiza123

Hey Molgold :)
Thanks keeping my fingers crossed.

Can anyone tell me what does lotiony white cm convey..did anyone have it before bfp
Megamegan would love to know your symptoms before Bfp.. :)


----------



## Fox26

AF due today, couldn't help but test BFN :( has anyone had this but still been preg?


----------



## Jrepp

Good morning ladies. Leaving for the hospital in an hour so I decided to do a quick opk live experiment. The video is uploading now, but here is a sneak peak. For those of you that have recently joined us, I am blogging my way through infertility and doing an opk experiment. My you tube channel and blog web address are in my signature. Please subscribe to both if you can.

Anywho, pic was taken at 3 minutes. From top to bottom are wondfo, first response, clear blue and new choice.

Wondfo: positive
First response: positive
Clear blue: positive
New choice: positive

I am cramping in both ovaries today, so maybe 2 eggs will be released.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wishing1010

Holy positive tests!!! Woo!!! FX! And good luck today Hun!!


----------



## Megamegan

Yay positive OPKs!! Awesome to finally see that First Response turn positive.

Fiza- before BFP I just had full bladder/pressure especially upon waking. Also burping every time I drink water which is so weird. Other than that, nothing was especially obvious. Now, since Monday, I've had lots of aches and pains in my tummy so I think things are stretching and moving around in there. I've had the full bladder feeling before but this was like every day since about 4dpo. I think symptoms can go either way this early on, though. 

AFM- waiting on results from beta test... I am nervous...

DH and I think it's a boy!


----------



## Jrepp

Well, hubby and I tried to take advantage of our last morning before surgery......but he couldn't finish :( All of a sudden I feel out this month :cry:

Waiting for the nurse to call me back to get me surgery presentable. Gonna turn it into a YouTube video


----------



## Fiza123

Ok so you didnt get many symptoms but a BFP.. :) feeling sooo happy for you.
Since evening am getting loads of lotiony cm..and slight cramps which come and go...cd 28 today...
Wondering if Af will show up.. :(


----------



## Megamegan

I've had lotiony CM both pregnant and not pregnant! Could go either way, hoping for a BFP for you!

AFM- Apparently they did NOT do a beta, which makes total sense, but I'm so mad that the guy TOLD me I was having a beta test. Grrr. But whatever at least my blood test was positive!! I am suddenly so nervous because my first appt is not until 7 weeks on July 8! I might be able to switch to July 2, but right now it looks like I'll be working that day, so I'm not sure. Ahhhh. It's so far away. Then the first ultrasound is not until 10-12 weeks. I just want to be like a thousand percent sure I'm going to have a baby. This is so surreal still. My mind is spinning.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> Good morning ladies. Leaving for the hospital in an hour so I decided to do a quick opk live experiment. The video is uploading now, but here is a sneak peak. For those of you that have recently joined us, I am blogging my way through infertility and doing an opk experiment. My you tube channel and blog web address are in my signature. Please subscribe to both if you can.
> 
> Anywho, pic was taken at 3 minutes. From top to bottom are wondfo, first response, clear blue and new choice.
> 
> Wondfo: positive
> First response: positive
> Clear blue: positive
> New choice: positive
> 
> I am cramping in both ovaries today, so maybe 2 eggs will be released.

Wow! How interesting! So, am I corrected when I say that the tests from your previous post were technically positive except for the First Response brand, and then the 9am First Response test that is positive had the other tests that were REALLY positive? Maybe the other tests need to be SUPER dark to be considered positive? The reason is ask is because on CD15 I got a technically positive OPK but then on CD16 it was REALLY dark, and FF/other ovulation calendars are saying I'm going to ovulate today (CD17) even though I technically did start getting 'positive' OPKs CD15? Does that make any sense at all? :haha: Let me attach a couple pics, if you could tell me what you think. I would love an expert's opinion! Sending well wishes for you surgery :hugs:


----------



## chelsealynnb

I don't know how to post multiple pics on one most, so bear with me here. So do you ladies think I got my first positive OPK on CD15 or 16? The first pic is CD15, second is CD16
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chelsealynnb

Cd16
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chelsealynnb

Fox26 said:


> AF due today, couldn't help but test BFN :( has anyone had this but still been preg?

Happened to my best friend last month. She tested a day after her missed period, BFN. Tested again a week later, huge BFP :D


----------



## Jennuuh

Megamegan said:


> I've had lotiony CM both pregnant and not pregnant! Could go either way, hoping for a BFP for you!
> 
> AFM- Apparently they did NOT do a beta, which makes total sense, but I'm so mad that the guy TOLD me I was having a beta test. Grrr. But whatever at least my blood test was positive!! I am suddenly so nervous because my first appt is not until 7 weeks on July 8! I might be able to switch to July 2, but right now it looks like I'll be working that day, so I'm not sure. Ahhhh. It's so far away. Then the first ultrasound is not until 10-12 weeks. I just want to be like a thousand percent sure I'm going to have a baby. This is so surreal still. My mind is spinning.

Do you have a private scan place anywhere in your area? My RE cancelled my first ultrasound appt. THREE hours before I was scheduled and I was livid. I just HAD to know everything was in place, and baby was doing okay. I could NOT wait four more days. I found a private scan place that got me in that same day. Obviously, insurance doesn't cover it, but for ultrasounds between 8-15 weeks, it only cost us $39. I didn't care - I would have paid more just for the peace of mind. And it was crazy to see how much baby had grown in just four days! P.S. My hubby won't tell me if he thinks baby is a boy OR girl, but I was 100% certain it was boy. Now I'm not so sure! Either way, we'll both be over the moon! 

Jess - Sorry DH couldn't finish. I've been through my share of that. I hope you got plenty of BD in the last couple of days, which I think I remember reading that you've had fun! :) Don't lose hope yet! Good luck in surgery!

Fiza - I never got lotiony CM. I didn't even have an increase in CM until around week 5-6. And it wasn't even an increase. It was just a 'wet' feeling.

Good luck to the rest of the ladies - Keep hope!


----------



## Fox26

chelsealynnb said:


> Fox26 said:
> 
> 
> AF due today, couldn't help but test BFN :( has anyone had this but still been preg?
> 
> Happened to my best friend last month. She tested a day after her missed period, BFN. Tested again a week later, huge BFP :DClick to expand...


Thanks sweetheart. All the symptoms and no positive is so frustrating. Testing in the morn with fmu x


----------



## Wishing1010

chelsealynnb said:


> Cd16

This one is darker but both are positive!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay for a positive blood test Megan!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

chelsealynnb said:


> Cd16

cd 16 was DEF ur TRUE positive one . Some women just need the lines to match to be their true positive but others, like me, get an opk like ur CD15 opk where its ALMOST positive and then the next day their test line is darker than the control and as I said, for some of us the the test line gets darker & that's when I know its a true positive. Sry, I was having trouble saying that lol. Plus ur CD 15 test, to me anyways, looks like the control is literally a TAD BIT darker than the test still so yea, id say cd 16 for sure . Good luck!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies. I'm still at the hospital awaiting doctors orders to admit me. Pain is unbearable.


----------



## MandaB

well ladies...AF finally arrived today...starting over...onto cycle #10 TTC and 2nd round of Femera/Letrozole...


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies. I'm still at the hospital awaiting doctors orders to admit me. Pain is unbearable.

Oh no, Jess :( how are you feeling this morning? I hope you are sleeping and not reading my post right now! Do they know why the pain is so bad? Did something happen?


----------



## Wishing1010

MandaB said:


> well ladies...AF finally arrived today...starting over...onto cycle #10 TTC and 2nd round of Femera/Letrozole...

I'm sorry that AF arrived, Hun :( please take care of yourself this week, then get back on TTC in another week or so! <3


----------



## ab75

I would book a private scan for 3 weeks time if I was you Megan.
Sorry for the ladies that got af.
Amy, nice to hear from you again. 


Oh and I'm from Scotland xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, ab!!! You are already over 9 weeks?! Time flies :)


----------



## ab75

Yip,10 weeks tomorrow, next milestone, scan and then I will start to relax a bit. Feels like its dragging to me as I've known since I was just over 3 weeks lol xx


----------



## Wishing1010

lol, well, all still seems well!!! That's so awesome, I know your scan will go great tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies - sorry for the late post. I just got back home from the hospital we stayed there for 2 and a half hours. Me and DH thought we'll just have a consultation first prior to HSG. We were shocked when the OB/GYN ordered HSG after looking at my tests results from my other doctor. And I was like speechless for a moment like I'm not prepared for it although I have been wanting it to be done asap. Good thing DH was there he started asking questions to the doctor. They injected me something for pain an hour prior to the procedure.... While waiting, DH keeps on telling funny stories I know he's making me relax and forget about the procedure that's coming. But i feel like he does that because he too was so nervous. Hahahahahhaha... Unfortunately, they never let him inside. All the people inside the room were girls so they're just being conservative, oh Saudi.....

TBH, it hurt more than my period cramps.... I even squeezed the other girl's hand too tight i even apologized after the procedure. She just keeps on laughing and telling me it's normal to feel that way.. First, they cleaned my cervix put some solution then inserted this huge thing.... Then the doctor told me she's just gonna put 2ml of dye since all her other patient's only required such amount and everything goes well. But then, nothing happened. 2 ml of dye only filled my uterus. She said, it's not coming into the tubes, maybe you have a big uterus (she's just being nice and did not tell me something is blocking it). So she told me, she's gonna put another 5ml of dye. That's when it hurt me so bad and suddenly it flowed to both my tubes.... Thank God for that. So we waited for the xrays then went to the doctor and discuss it further with my DH. Although my uterus is somewhat deflected to the right. She told us, everything looks normal and you will conceive. The dye flowed right into both tubes and out. Although, i think at first something is blocking it because normally 2ml of dye is enough. She wanted me to come visit her on CD10 to check on my follies. But me and DH chose to have it done to our other doctor. After all i already had an appointment with her.

will attached some pics for you ladies.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7









3.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies. I'm still at the hospital awaiting doctors orders to admit me. Pain is unbearable.

:nope: :hugs:

Mdscpa:

Glad to hear the dye finally flowed through your tubes. Do you think the push of the dye unblocked something? I'm not familiar with tube blockage stuff.


----------



## Jrepp

Still at the hospital trying to manage pain. Foot very swollen with a 4" cut :( it hurts so bad


----------



## ab75

Mdscpa, wow! Glad you got it done and out of the way. Hope you get your bfp now. 
Wishing, my scan is 1st july xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

Just checked my cervix, it is fairly firm and closed. So to recap this cycle: cervix has been soft and open since CD14, +OPK CD15, ++OPK CD16, pinching cramps on CD16 afternoon, cervix soft and open CD17, hard and closed CD18. CM is milky today. We BD every night CD12-CD16. Now the waiting, uuurgh :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

chelsealynnb said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm still at the hospital awaiting doctors orders to admit me. Pain is unbearable.
> 
> :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Mdscpa:
> 
> Glad to hear the dye finally flowed through your tubes. Do you think the push of the dye unblocked something? I'm not familiar with tube blockage stuff.Click to expand...

The doctor believed something is blocking both my tubes. She usuallt just use 2ml of dye with her other patients and it's enough. Mine only filled up my uterus. So she added 5ml more that was the one i felt so much pain then it finally went through my tubes till it spill out. So i think it inblocked them hopefully. My uterus is deflected to the right but doctor told me not to worry about it and i will conceive soon. I just had bleeding after it not due to period left over though.


----------



## Fiza123

Hey gals!!!
I guess am out this cycle...still not sure, again got v tiny creamy brown cm..then again back to milky white..
Never faced this spotting thing before..totally confusedddd :(


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Mdscpa, wow! Glad you got it done and out of the way. Hope you get your bfp now.
> Wishing, my scan is 1st july xx

Thanks. Hopefully..... Glad it was done this early prior to my scheduled follies scan on CD9,11 and 13. Now we have to get busy.... :) what a relief.... I just hope my follies scan will give me good result as well.


----------



## Megamegan

Jess, omg I hope you feel better soon!! Did they at least fix what they were supposed to??

Daphne, YAY for clear tubes! How interesting where your uterus is! Would that have an effect on where your baby bump will show when you're pregnant? Probably not. I know you'll get your BFP asap!! Also that's awesome that you got X-ray photos. I didn't get that at all, and I don't know if they even took pictures because we just watched it live.

ab, did you have an early scan? I think if I have any bleeding they might let me get an early one to ease my mind, but otherwise I think I'm ok with waiting til 10 weeks. I'm so freakin nervous today- my excitement has sort of turned into worry, and DH can't stop talking about all the things I have to do (keep the house clean, whatever) when baby comes... it's really stressing me out!! I'm having a long chat with him over text right now to get him to calm down. I think he's anxious and planning as if the baby were coming next week.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Jess, omg I hope you feel better soon!! Did they at least fix what they were supposed to??
> 
> Daphne, YAY for clear tubes! How interesting where your uterus is! Would that have an effect on where your baby bump will show when you're pregnant? Probably not. I know you'll get your BFP asap!! Also that's awesome that you got X-ray photos. I didn't get that at all, and I don't know if they even took pictures because we just watched it live.
> 
> ab, did you have an early scan? I think if I have any bleeding they might let me get an early one to ease my mind, but otherwise I think I'm ok with waiting til 10 weeks. I'm so freakin nervous today- my excitement has sort of turned into worry, and DH can't stop talking about all the things I have to do (keep the house clean, whatever) when baby comes... it's really stressing me out!! I'm having a long chat with him over text right now to get him to calm down. I think he's anxious and planning as if the baby were coming next week.


Lol.... Maybe i'll get bump on the side... :D. They gave us like 5/6 xray shots i just took photo of some you can barely see the tubes on the photos. How much dye did they give you? Mine a total of 7ml...


----------



## Megamegan

Not sure how much dye. They did one push of dye at the beginning and then another to open the right tube, but not sure what the amount was. I'm so glad yours are clear now!!


----------



## ab75

Megan, I had a scan at 7 weeks as I have had 5 previous losses so it was for reassurance.
Lol at your hubby xx


----------



## Jrepp

I think so, but. Y foot is numb and my leg is on fire. Won't know until nest week.


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - did the hsg hurt you?

Megan - where's your beta results?

Mary - everything ok?

An - congrats. Time flies!


----------



## ab75

Hope you get pain relief soon jess xx


----------



## Wishing1010

FX it all heals up soon, Jess!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne - did the hsg hurt you?
> 
> Megan - where's your beta results?
> 
> Mary - everything ok?
> 
> An - congrats. Time flies!

It did more than my period cramps. Especially the second time they put the dye in. I bled also but enough for a pad.... All i can think of is how excruciating giving birth is. So i have to be strong for this one....


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm terrified of giving birth :(


----------



## Megamegan

Yep giving birth is possibly gonna suck, but hey, it only lasts a little while- I figure it can't be too traumatic seeing as people keep doing it over and over. 

As far as the beta results go: Apparently the dude who read what test they were giving me was a little misinformed. They didn't do a beta test! They only did a qualitative blood test. Poor nurse caught me in bitch mode when she tried explaining that to me on the phone, lol. I was like "HE SAID HE ORDERED A BETA! How do I know everything is okay?!!?" Lol. She was so calm and sweet and patient. I think these OB nurses really get put through the ringer with constant interaction with moody pregnant women. 

I feel very alone and unsure and I just wish I could see the poppyseed in my belly. It is so, so hard to believe it is real. I want you guys to join me ASAP so we can share in this experience!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Megan, that's got to be nerve wracking! Ugh! I'm sure your little bean is snuggling in tight and going to be your forever baby <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm terrified of giving birth :(

my hsg hurt more than birth lol. Really, it did tho. Birth was nothin as long as ur open to an epidural . That baby worked like a charm!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Daphne - did the hsg hurt you?
> 
> Megan - where's your beta results?
> 
> Mary - everything ok?
> 
> An - congrats. Time flies!

I'm okay, just very depressed :-\. There's been a whole lot of bad things happening the past couple months and it seems like its all getting worse instead of better. Ugh. I just need ONE good thing to happen to my family! But the bad things just keep piling up. :-\. 

I did find some possible good news for my TTC journey yest tho. There's two Chinese herbs called Yi Mu Cao and Xi Xian Cao that have proven studies showing they unblock tubes of scar tissue, along with the enzyme I'm on, and it was proven in MOST cases to work in 10 days! That's insane. I'm not expecting any big and quick result from them but I am going to order them by Monday and take them for at least 30 days before my repeat HSG. I was losing all hope with just the enzyme alone but these herbs help the tube function again, which is what I've been worried about is my tube opening but not working. FX this all works! Itd be a blessing on its own just to know I'm not infertile.
Anyways, I'm still here seeing what all of u are up to but I've been so depressed that I haven't even felt like typing! That's when I know my depression is pretty bad. I may start seeing a counselor or therapist. I feel like I have the entire universe on my shoulders right now & need someone who can help me find ways of coping with all of this crap. I can't go to my mom like I usually would because she's just as stressed and depressed as me. Ill tell u about how the town cops harassed us in front of my kid FOR NO REASON AT ALL when I feel like typing another book lol. This happened the night before last and I'm still pretty upset about it. Sigh.

Jess, I see u caught O this cycle . FX so tight for u! I'm praying June is a lucky month for all of us! I could def use some luck right now.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well af is here. Onto the next one.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Well af is here. Onto the next one.

I'm sorry :-(. 
Tons of :dust: for your new cycle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm still at the hospital awaiting doctors orders to admit me. Pain is unbearable.
> 
> :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Mdscpa:
> 
> Glad to hear the dye finally flowed through your tubes. Do you think the push of the dye unblocked something? I'm not familiar with tube blockage stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> The doctor believed something is blocking both my tubes. She usuallt just use 2ml of dye with her other patients and it's enough. Mine only filled up my uterus. So she added 5ml more that was the one i felt so much pain then it finally went through my tubes till it spill out. So i think it inblocked them hopefully. My uterus is deflected to the right but doctor told me not to worry about it and i will conceive soon. I just had bleeding after it not due to period left over though.Click to expand...

I bet u get ur bfp asap now . Ur odds are up 25% higher this cycle and the two following. Good luck!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Well af is here. Onto the next one.

I'm sorry Chelsea :(


----------



## Jrepp

Froggy I sorry!


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry Chealsea. Hopefully this will be the last time you see AF for a 9 months :hugs:.


----------



## HopingforBabi

Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol

Hello everyone,
I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!


----------



## Jrepp

So frustrated right now!! Kind of want to spit on the nurse (no offense to my nurse friends). I am apparently not allowed to get any more drugs intravenously I clouding benydryl and I have an orange rash covering my entire body that itches like a mofo.


----------



## Wishing1010

HopingforBabi said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!

I took clomid the cycle before last (I've only taken it once). I should be on clomid again next cycle, so I'll be right behind you! I'm very sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine the pain you must be going through. I'm glad you are getting back into the saddle, you deserve a second chance for a beautiful, healthy baby!!!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you!

Oh btw, my name is Kenna. Welcome to our group!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> So frustrated right now!! Kind of want to spit on the nurse (no offense to my nurse friends). I am apparently not allowed to get any more drugs intravenously I clouding benydryl and I have an orange rash covering my entire body that itches like a mofo.

Whoa, wth is causing that rash?! I'm sorry Jess, this has been such a crazy experience. I hope your pain is better and you can sleep in your own bed tonight!


----------



## MolGold

Jess: Aw, sorry! Hope you feel better soon!
Chelsea - Hope AF treats you well.. sorry :|

Mary: I hope the herbs work their magic... I am so sorry about the humiliation you faced, but I hope you feel better now hun.. we all are here for you.

Megan : yay again for your bean and remember you are not alone now, not for the next 9 months :hug:

Kenna - My 1st round of clomid failed too. Hope this cycle is the lucky one for us all!

Hey HopingforBabi - I know how hard it is to lose a baby. I lost one at 7 wks and didn't TTC again for a while. I hope you get your BFP soon and FX for clomid!


I had a bad round of AF , and very unusual too. I tested, and I had a faint line on a cheapie which turned to BFN in the next FMU test :| Now I am contemplating holding off BDing to get my tubes scanned. I was so depressed after the BFN I just cried while I drove home, while I bathed. Basically every moment alone I ended tearing up. I am nearing O time and not BDing along with moving houses and work is getting to me :| Hope I get some answers soon. I hope June is luckier :)


----------



## Jrepp

I think I'll be discharged today! I can wiggle one toe. No clue about the rash. Bp still in the 130s and pulse still over 105.

Welcome new ladies. If you want to read my story check out my blog, link in signature.


----------



## wncmomma

Megameg2943335 said:

> Yep giving birth is possibly gonna suck, but hey, it only lasts a little while- I figure it can't be too traumatic seeing as people keep doing it over and over.
> 
> As far as the beta results go: Apparently the dude who read what test they were giving me was a little misinformed. They didn't do a beta test! They only did a qualitative blood test. Poor nurse caught me in bitch mode when she tried explaining that to me on the phone, lol. I was like "HE SAID HE ORDERED A BETA! How do I know everything is okay?!!?" Lol. She was so calm and sweet and patient. I think these OB nurses really get put through the ringer with constant interaction with moody pregnant women.
> 
> I feel very alone and unsure and I just wish I could see the poppyseed in my belly. It is so, so hard to believe it is real. I want you guys to join me ASAP so we can share in this experience!


Megan, I know EXACTLY how you are feeling! I finally told hubs and we are both constantly saying " I cant believe there is really a baby in there?!" I live in utah and there are soooo many babies being born here doctors dont even see you until you are 10 or 12 weeks! And that's even with me being high risk! Where as all my sils live in Texas and they always go in at 6 weeks! Its sooooooo frustrating! And to top it all off I cant find a dang OB! None of them are accepting patients or have terrible reviews! I know what you mean about feeling alone! I have saved one of my cbd to take next week to make sure my hcg is rising. But after 3 weeks nothing I can really do to make sure since it inly reads to 3+. 

How are feeling? I have back pain and nausea but nothing too terrible !

I haven't been on in a while so welcome to all the new ladies! I hope your time ttc and in the tww is quick and happy!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I think I'll be discharged today! I can wiggle one toe. No clue about the rash. Bp still in the 130s and pulse still over 105.
> 
> Welcome new ladies. If you want to read my story check out my blog, link in signature.

Still sounds like you are having issues :( I'm sorry, Hun.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> So frustrated right now!! Kind of want to spit on the nurse (no offense to my nurse friends). I am apparently not allowed to get any more drugs intravenously I clouding benydryl and I have an orange rash covering my entire body that itches like a mofo.

wait, I don't understand why they wont help u! What's ur rash from?! (sry if u already said it..im behind :-\) Can u explain to me more? I get so frustrated FOR you! You & I have had a really rough couple of months. Ugh. Can't wait for a gust of good luck to hit us all!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I think I'll be discharged today! I can wiggle one toe. No clue about the rash. Bp still in the 130s and pulse still over 105.
> 
> Welcome new ladies. If you want to read my story check out my blog, link in signature.

oh goodie! 
I hope that rash goes away quickly tho!


----------



## aidensmommy1

HopingforBabi said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!

welcome! I hope the clomid works wonders for u! It certainly helped Kenna have a good O when she took it!  

I'm Mary btw. A little background...ive been ttc for a total of 2 yrs, u was NTNP for about a year and ive been actively trying (temping & opks & such) for 14 cycles now. Unfortunately, I found out my only tube is blocked on 3/31/14 and I'm now taking natural enzymes to try and clear up scar tissue and I just found some herbs ill be starting asap as well. FX 2014 brings lots of baby dust to all of us!

& I am so sorry for your loss. Its such a horrible thing. I wish you all the best with the clomid! Very exciting!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be discharged today! I can wiggle one toe. No clue about the rash. Bp still in the 130s and pulse still over 105.
> 
> Welcome new ladies. If you want to read my story check out my blog, link in signature.
> 
> Still sounds like you are having issues :( I'm sorry, Hun.Click to expand...

It's alright, it just sucks. The day nurse yesterday was great.....the guy last night was a prick.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be discharged today! I can wiggle one toe. No clue about the rash. Bp still in the 130s and pulse still over 105.
> 
> Welcome new ladies. If you want to read my story check out my blog, link in signature.
> 
> oh goodie!
> I hope that rash goes away quickly tho!Click to expand...

I think the rash might be from one of the drugs they tried but I don't know which one.


----------



## Jrepp

I gotta do better at charting I think. I just noticed that according to ff and of I had an annovulatory cycle I. February and then the medicated annovulatory cycle from March 24-May 27. I'm pretty sure I ovulated In February though. My cervix is still high but now thick mucus. Could be a yeast infection from the antibiotics I suppose. 

I hope we for enough sex in to create a baby this month!


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for u jess!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo! FX Jess!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck jess! You deserve something good after all you have been through! Im starting my letrozole again and at least during my tww I will have a trip home to look forward to! We are flying home(texas) for july 4th!!! Im so excited to se my parents and inlaws!! And today my hubby passed all of his tests to certify him as a field engineer! Im so proud of him. So even though af came we will be celebrating him this weekend. Cocktails!!!!


----------



## HopingforBabi

[/QUOTE]

I took clomid the cycle before last (I've only taken it once). I should be on clomid again next cycle, so I'll be right behind you! I'm very sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine the pain you must be going through. I'm glad you are getting back into the saddle, you deserve a second chance for a beautiful, healthy baby!!!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you!

Oh btw, my name is Kenna. Welcome to our group![/QUOTE]


Awe thanks so much! I know it's probably unlikely, but I'm hoping it only takes one shot at clomid! A girl can wish! It was very hard seeing my friends get pregnant, but everything happens for a reason I suppose. The doctor said it shouldn't be too hard since I've been pregnant before. We know that I am able to and my body wants to carry. :happydance: I am soo ready! Good luck to you! I'm throwing Baby dust EVERYWHERE!


----------



## HopingforBabi

MolGold said:


> Jess: Aw, sorry! Hope you feel better soon!
> Chelsea - Hope AF treats you well.. sorry :|
> 
> Mary: I hope the herbs work their magic... I am so sorry about the humiliation you faced, but I hope you feel better now hun.. we all are here for you.
> 
> Megan : yay again for your bean and remember you are not alone now, not for the next 9 months :hug:
> 
> Kenna - My 1st round of clomid failed too. Hope this cycle is the lucky one for us all!
> 
> Hey HopingforBabi - I know how hard it is to lose a baby. I lost one at 7 wks and didn't TTC again for a while. I hope you get your BFP soon and FX for clomid!
> 
> 
> I had a bad round of AF , and very unusual too. I tested, and I had a faint line on a cheapie which turned to BFN in the next FMU test :| Now I am contemplating holding off BDing to get my tubes scanned. I was so depressed after the BFN I just cried while I drove home, while I bathed. Basically every moment alone I ended tearing up. I am nearing O time and not BDing along with moving houses and work is getting to me :| Hope I get some answers soon. I hope June is luckier :)

Thank you so much! Baby dust to all!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HopingforBabi

aidensmommy1 said:


> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!
> 
> welcome! I hope the clomid works wonders for u! It certainly helped Kenna have a good O when she took it!
> 
> I'm Mary btw. A little background...ive been ttc for a total of 2 yrs, u was NTNP for about a year and ive been actively trying (temping & opks & such) for 14 cycles now. Unfortunately, I found out my only tube is blocked on 3/31/14 and I'm now taking natural enzymes to try and clear up scar tissue and I just found some herbs ill be starting asap as well. FX 2014 brings lots of baby dust to all of us!
> 
> & I am so sorry for your loss. Its such a horrible thing. I wish you all the best with the clomid! Very exciting!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! Im so excited to get started! I noticed that on my blood work I was low in vitamin D. Doc said nothing about it but on further research on my part, I discovered low vitamin D can cause infertility and o problems! So I've decided to put myself on vitamin D supplements! Hopefully it will help:shrug: baby dust to you!!!


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies


----------



## mdscpa

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies

Welcome to the group Christina.....


----------



## christina1612

Sorry i meant to post something to another thread and i couldn't delete it lol how are you ladies? We've been ttc no 2 since may and i got my bfp this morning at 11dpo!


----------



## mdscpa

christina1612 said:


> Sorry i meant to post something to another thread and i couldn't delete it lol how are you ladies? We've been ttc no 2 since may and i got my bfp this morning at 11dpo!

Congrats on your BFP.... have a H&H 9 mos.


----------



## aidensmommy1

HopingforBabi said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!
> 
> welcome! I hope the clomid works wonders for u! It certainly helped Kenna have a good O when she took it!
> 
> I'm Mary btw. A little background...ive been ttc for a total of 2 yrs, u was NTNP for about a year and ive been actively trying (temping & opks & such) for 14 cycles now. Unfortunately, I found out my only tube is blocked on 3/31/14 and I'm now taking natural enzymes to try and clear up scar tissue and I just found some herbs ill be starting asap as well. FX 2014 brings lots of baby dust to all of us!
> 
> & I am so sorry for your loss. Its such a horrible thing. I wish you all the best with the clomid! Very exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! Im so excited to get started! I noticed that on my blood work I was low in vitamin D. Doc said nothing about it but on further research on my part, I discovered low vitamin D can cause infertility and o problems! So I've decided to put myself on vitamin D supplements! Hopefully it will help:shrug: baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...

vitamin D is definitely important! I think that's a very good choice on your part. The sun can help with ur vitamin D as well . Do you take prenatal vitamins? If not, its good to start taking those while ttc for better egg/overall health . I love the prenatal gummies, yum. Lol. FX June will be a lucky month for all of us!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I see you got some bding in JUST incase . I have a good feeling for u this cycle. Just like I knew it with Megan last cycle. I'm a true believer in the HSG working if a woman has a blockage that is pushed through or even just a tiny bit of bad fluids. Ur odds of conceiving this cycle is about 25% higher (that's a lot!) So ill be standing by awaiting ur bfp announcement! Keep up the bding girl!  Ive been saying June would be lucky and we've already had quite a few bfps! Lets keeps them coming!!! :-D FX!!!


----------



## Charne4

Hi ladies, mind if i join the thread? I'm new to BnB.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, I see you got some bding in JUST incase . I have a good feeling for u this cycle. Just like I knew it with Megan last cycle. I'm a true believer in the HSG working if a woman has a blockage that is pushed through or even just a tiny bit of bad fluids. Ur odds of conceiving this cycle is about 25% higher (that's a lot!) So ill be standing by awaiting ur bfp announcement! Keep up the bding girl!  Ive been saying June would be lucky and we've already had quite a few bfps! Lets keeps them coming!!! :-D FX!!!

Thanks, me and DH thought it's better to cover all our bases. Early O or late O.... Especially now that im on clomid cycle. I'm just not feeling good right now, i feel so sick. Maybe i'll be getting a flu or something. I started to feel dizzy last night up until now and wanted to puke. I'm not know if this is because of clomid. Hopefully i'll be fine tonight.... DH though we DTD every other day this cycle. But still it depends on my scan starting tomorrow. We will see how my follies are responding to the medicine.

FX to all of us.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, after a long two wks of thinking, dh and I are officially actively trying again this cycle instead of next. I had my first normal AF in over a year this cycle! Its been OVERLY light and this month it was NORMAL, YAY!  I feel its a good sign. Although we are actively trying again, I do think it may take another month or two or for the HSG to clear my tube but its worth a shot now . I was starting to completely feel like there was no hope and that the enzymes wouldn't work but ive finally found real studies on them working in 2-4 months for tubal blockage so I have some hope that it'll happen naturally again. FX very tight! Guess its time for me to go get some opks. I haven't used them for the past few cycles & I also need to go grab more prenatals. I ran out and just never got more lol. I'm stepping my TTC game back up! Bring on the summertime bfps!! 

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> So ladies, after a long two wks of thinking, dh and I are officially actively trying again this cycle instead of next. I had my first normal AF in over a year this cycle! Its been OVERLY light and this month it was NORMAL, YAY!  I feel its a good sign. Although we are actively trying again, I do think it may take another month or two or for the HSG to clear my tube but its worth a shot now . I was starting to completely feel like there was no hope and that the enzymes wouldn't work but ive finally found real studies on them working in 2-4 months for tubal blockage so I have some hope that it'll happen naturally again. FX very tight! Guess its time for me to go get some opks. I haven't used them for the past few cycles & I also need to go grab more prenatals. I ran out and just never got more lol. I'm stepping my TTC game back up! Bring on the summertime bfps!!
> 
> :dust:

FX real tight Mary... Glad you're back to actively TTC'ing instead of NTNP. I'm really happy for your. Hope you get your remaining tube cleared. Wish you all the best this cycle. So to myself :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Hi new ladies! Good luck on your journies. 

Mary - I'm glad you are back to actively trying. Not trying is not fun!

Kenna - how goes it with you?

Megan??

They discharged me from the hospital yesterday way too early. My heart is still acting funny and im still in a lot if pain. It can only get better I hope.


----------



## Megamegan

Ugh Jess I'm sorry you have to deal with that crap. Hospitals/insurance sucks. 

Mary YAY for ttc again!! Hope those enzymes are doing the trick for you and will help your next HSG be successful if it is still needed :)

I'm still doing good, just mild cramping, super hungry, wetness/creamy CM, and some lower back pain especially in morning. I took another test at 12 dpo yesterday, and it was much darker than 10 dpo. So I think all is well with this pregnancy and I'll feel amazing 1. after I pass AF due date tomorrow and 2. when I get my first scan at around 8 weeks. I convinced the OB nurse to let me get an early scan so we can hear the heartbeat and be assured that everything is okay. 

I'm mainly quiet on here because I'm reading and hoping for your BFPs <3
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jrepp

I think I might be unexpectedly in the tww. I had those positive opk's on Tuesday and cramping before surgery on Wednesday. After entering in my temps of has me at 3dpo. We were able to do it twice Saturday, once Sunday, and once on Tuesday afternoon. I'm kind of hoping that some male sperm were up there when the eggy popped (team boy). Guess we shall see in about 12 days


----------



## Wishing1010

FX Jess!!!!

Megan, gorgeous test!!!!!

AFM, I indulged in some drinks this evening, DH wants to have some silly fun BD tonight! I figured since it's still early we are good to have that kind of fun ;)


----------



## HopingforBabi

aidensmommy1 said:


> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!
> 
> welcome! I hope the clomid works wonders for u! It certainly helped Kenna have a good O when she took it!
> 
> I'm Mary btw. A little background...ive been ttc for a total of 2 yrs, u was NTNP for about a year and ive been actively trying (temping & opks & such) for 14 cycles now. Unfortunately, I found out my only tube is blocked on 3/31/14 and I'm now taking natural enzymes to try and clear up scar tissue and I just found some herbs ill be starting asap as well. FX 2014 brings lots of baby dust to all of us!
> 
> & I am so sorry for your loss. Its such a horrible thing. I wish you all the best with the clomid! Very exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! Im so excited to get started! I noticed that on my blood work I was low in vitamin D. Doc said nothing about it but on further research on my part, I discovered low vitamin D can cause infertility and o problems! So I've decided to put myself on vitamin D supplements! Hopefully it will help:shrug: baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> vitamin D is definitely important! I think that's a very good choice on your part. The sun can help with ur vitamin D as well . Do you take prenatal vitamins? If not, its good to start taking those while ttc for better egg/overall health . I love the prenatal gummies, yum. Lol. FX June will be a lucky month for all of us!Click to expand...

Yep! I am taking a prenatal, I think I'm going to get the gummies! I always pass them up at the store and they look so good lol. I hope this is the month!!!:wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

That's an awesome lines Megan :)

FX to you Jess....

AFM, scheduled to have a follies scan this morning. But I don't know if i can go. I'm feeling sick again. Last night I was already ok. Had a very good sleep and then woke up feeling like this again. I will try to go for the scan and have me checked as well if i got some disease or what..... I hope it's just because of clomid.... :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Clomid made me feel horrible, and I was only on a 25mg dose. Supposedly, the side effects start to disappear after a couple of months of taking clomid. I am willing to take it again because it gave me a strong ovulation at an earlier time (CD 16 or 17 I believe). I'm sorry you are feeling unwell but it is quite possibly the clomid. Have you been taking the clomid in the morning or at night?


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo, I'm on the double digit cycle days now! I think I'm going to hold out on BD for a few days, then go at least every other day until CD 20.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Clomid made me feel horrible, and I was only on a 25mg dose. Supposedly, the side effects start to disappear after a couple of months of taking clomid. I am willing to take it again because it gave me a strong ovulation at an earlier time (CD 16 or 17 I believe). I'm sorry you are feeling unwell but it is quite possibly the clomid. Have you been taking the clomid in the morning or at night?

Have been taking 2 (50 mg) pills in the morning and another 2 in the evening after meals as prescribed by the doctor. I went to the hospital today for my scheduled CD9 scan, and it's not good. The measures were not quite enough as they expected it should be around this cycle day. So doc told me to continue the clomid for another 3 days. Maybe clomid gonna make me O a little late this cycle with today's scan result. I stayed few more hours there coz i got hypotension that's why im feeling so sick since yesterday. They have to inject me some fluids. Been checking the internet if clomid might trigger this....
 



Attached Files:







1551603_917536904929802_1309094356819079910_n.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, I'm sorry Hun. I hope you feel better soon. Definitely not how you wanted the scan to go today but I hope all ends up well for you and you feel so much better soon! And wow, that's a lot of pills! I only had to take half a pill before bed.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry Hun. I hope you feel better soon. Definitely not how you wanted the scan to go today but I hope all ends up well for you and you feel so much better soon! And wow, that's a lot of pills! I only had to take half a pill before bed.

I'm feeling better now. I really don't know why she gave me that huge dose. When i was in Philippines i'm on the same dose but one pill day. This time it's 100mg morning and evening that's 200mg. She told me to continue the pill for 3 more days to see how it goes in the next few days. Here's the result of today's scan:

Right - 10 x 9mm
Left - 11 x 8mm
Lining - 8mm

I'm not sure why she's not satisfied with the sizes though im only on CD9. If they grow by 2mm a day I'll already have 19mm and 18mm on CD14 so i think that's a good size at this point. Anyways, she's looking for size 18-22mm then she'll give me a trigger shot. So hopefully my next scan will show they are growing......


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry Hun. I hope you feel better soon. Definitely not how you wanted the scan to go today but I hope all ends up well for you and you feel so much better soon! And wow, that's a lot of pills! I only had to take half a pill before bed.
> 
> I'm feeling better now. I really don't know why she gave me that huge dose. When i was in Philippines i'm on the same dose but one pill day. This time it's 100mg morning and evening that's 200mg. She told me to continue the pill for 3 more days to see how it goes in the next few days. Here's the result of today's scan:
> 
> Right - 10 x 9mm
> Left - 11 x 8mm
> Lining - 8mm
> 
> I'm not sure why she's not satisfied with the sizes though im only on CD9. If they grow by 2mm a day I'll already have 19mm and 18mm on CD14 so i think that's a good size at this point. Anyways, she's looking for size 18-22mm then she'll give me a trigger shot. So hopefully my next scan will show they are growing......Click to expand...

I wish u all the luck at ur next scan! I have read that they want the follies to he 18-22mm because that's when an eggy is good to go for pregnancy. As u said, I'm sure they will grow in the next couple/few days so FX for the trigger shot next scan!  :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I think I might be unexpectedly in the tww. I had those positive opk's on Tuesday and cramping before surgery on Wednesday. After entering in my temps of has me at 3dpo. We were able to do it twice Saturday, once Sunday, and once on Tuesday afternoon. I'm kind of hoping that some male sperm were up there when the eggy popped (team boy). Guess we shall see in about 12 days

FX! I soo hope u get ur bfp!!

And we are team boy as well . Well just like u guys, we'll be happy boy or girl but if we can try and choose, we'd choose a boy. Aiden wants us to have a girl though. I guess hes against us on team pink! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry Hun. I hope you feel better soon. Definitely not how you wanted the scan to go today but I hope all ends up well for you and you feel so much better soon! And wow, that's a lot of pills! I only had to take half a pill before bed.
> 
> I'm feeling better now. I really don't know why she gave me that huge dose. When i was in Philippines i'm on the same dose but one pill day. This time it's 100mg morning and evening that's 200mg. She told me to continue the pill for 3 more days to see how it goes in the next few days. Here's the result of today's scan:
> 
> Right - 10 x 9mm
> Left - 11 x 8mm
> Lining - 8mm
> 
> I'm not sure why she's not satisfied with the sizes though im only on CD9. If they grow by 2mm a day I'll already have 19mm and 18mm on CD14 so i think that's a good size at this point. Anyways, she's looking for size 18-22mm then she'll give me a trigger shot. So hopefully my next scan will show they are growing......Click to expand...
> 
> I wish u all the luck at ur next scan! I have read that they want the follies to he 18-22mm because that's when an eggy is good to go for pregnancy. As u said, I'm sure they will grow in the next couple/few days so FX for the trigger shot next scan!  :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Mary, it's been a long time since i heard from you, lol....... I'm just hoping they do grow on my next scan.... Temps now are looking good for the last 4 days and with today's scan at least I know i haven't ovulated yet. Good thing my doc gives me close monitoring even though it's our first time with her. I just don't understand why i have to continue the medicine for 3 more days. I always see on the internet that it's always taken for 5 days. Anyhow, maybe she thinks it will help 2 eggs grow more before she triggered them.....


----------



## Jrepp

HopingforBabi said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!
> 
> welcome! I hope the clomid works wonders for u! It certainly helped Kenna have a good O when she took it!
> 
> I'm Mary btw. A little background...ive been ttc for a total of 2 yrs, u was NTNP for about a year and ive been actively trying (temping & opks & such) for 14 cycles now. Unfortunately, I found out my only tube is blocked on 3/31/14 and I'm now taking natural enzymes to try and clear up scar tissue and I just found some herbs ill be starting asap as well. FX 2014 brings lots of baby dust to all of us!
> 
> & I am so sorry for your loss. Its such a horrible thing. I wish you all the best with the clomid! Very exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! Im so excited to get started! I noticed that on my blood work I was low in vitamin D. Doc said nothing about it but on further research on my part, I discovered low vitamin D can cause infertility and o problems! So I've decided to put myself on vitamin D supplements! Hopefully it will help:shrug: baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> vitamin D is definitely important! I think that's a very good choice on your part. The sun can help with ur vitamin D as well . Do you take prenatal vitamins? If not, its good to start taking those while ttc for better egg/overall health . I love the prenatal gummies, yum. Lol. FX June will be a lucky month for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I am taking a prenatal, I think I'm going to get the gummies! I always pass them up at the store and they look so good lol. I hope this is the month!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Be careful when taking the gummies. You have to take 2 gummies instead of one pill and the nutrients aren't as strong. I switched from the gummy prentals to the Nature Made prenatals and felt. Huge difference. Right now I'm giving these whole foods prenatals a try. I got them from my hubby's health insurance program.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I think I might be unexpectedly in the tww. I had those positive opk's on Tuesday and cramping before surgery on Wednesday. After entering in my temps of has me at 3dpo. We were able to do it twice Saturday, once Sunday, and once on Tuesday afternoon. I'm kind of hoping that some male sperm were up there when the eggy popped (team boy). Guess we shall see in about 12 days
> 
> FX! I soo hope u get ur bfp!!
> 
> And we are team boy as well . Well just like u guys, we'll be happy boy or girl but if we can try and choose, we'd choose a boy. Aiden wants us to have a girl though. I guess hes against us on team pink! LolClick to expand...

I definitely want a boy first. My sil thinks that there won't be any girls in the family but I think there will be (mine). My hubby just wants a healthy baby and mommy lol. 

After entering today's temp, ff and count down to pregnancy has me oing on Thursday instead of Wednesday like ovufriend. I'm getting kind of excited!

On another note, I had a dream last night about writing an ebook on fertility. I think I'm going to give it a shot lol. Just write down what I know about the baby making process.


----------



## Megamegan

I second Jess on the gummy prenatals thing. I **highly** recommend New Chapter Perfect Prenatals, purchase at a discount online or find at GNC. Now that I'm pregnant, I'm also taking New Chapter WholeMega Fish Oil. This stuff is really well made and absorbed by your body properly because it is made from whole food. The gummy prenatals have Vitamin A derived from animals which is NOT recommended in pregnancy. Atleast the ones I was taking did. So just keep an eye out for that. You want the Vitamin A derived from beta-carotene. 

Daphne I hope you feel better soon. If you don't get preg this cycle (which I think you will), maybe ask for a second opinion on the Clomid. Sounds like a huge dosage but I don't know much about it. Good luck <3


----------



## Jennuuh

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry Hun. I hope you feel better soon. Definitely not how you wanted the scan to go today but I hope all ends up well for you and you feel so much better soon! And wow, that's a lot of pills! I only had to take half a pill before bed.
> 
> I'm feeling better now. I really don't know why she gave me that huge dose. When i was in Philippines i'm on the same dose but one pill day. This time it's 100mg morning and evening that's 200mg. She told me to continue the pill for 3 more days to see how it goes in the next few days. Here's the result of today's scan:
> 
> Right - 10 x 9mm
> Left - 11 x 8mm
> Lining - 8mm
> 
> I'm not sure why she's not satisfied with the sizes though im only on CD9. If they grow by 2mm a day I'll already have 19mm and 18mm on CD14 so i think that's a good size at this point. Anyways, she's looking for size 18-22mm then she'll give me a trigger shot. So hopefully my next scan will show they are growing......Click to expand...

My RE said they only grow by 2mm a day when they get to 12mm. Until then, they grow by 1mm a day. That might be why she has you on more mg of clomid. I thought the highest you could go was to 200mg and that was only if you had PCOS. It's cool to see what other women's doctors prescribe! Good luck this cycle!

Welcome back to actively trying Mary! Hoping your enzymes are doing the trick!

Great lines Megan! You must be so excited :)

Jess, I hope your pain is being managed and I hope you caught your egg! Fingers crossed!

Kenna, have a few drinks! Let loose!

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## mdscpa

The first time she told me about clomid she said she wanted me to have more than one follies maturing before O or trigger shot that way i have more chance of releasing one. I read that too that the highest dosage is at 200mg. Im on 200mg per day, 2pills (50mg morning) and the same in the evening. She learned also that I have PCOS history that was diagnosed years ago and she thought so last cycle based on my US maybe that's why she put me at this dose. The only odd thing is she wanted me to continue for 3 more days. i only heard of taking it 5days in each cycle and not more than that. Still i went to their pharmacy and the pharmacist told me that what I'm taking is a huge dose and maybe that's why i got hypotension. Anyways, at least i feel better now. 

Back in Philippines, i took 50mg a day for 5 days, and always release 2 eggs... So i know 50mg is enough... Well, maybe my body is reacting differently now. We will see on my next scan how the follies are growing. I hope the two of them will, :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Daphne I take letrozole which is the generic of femara. I have been on it for now 7 cycles and have triggered one and two follies. Its just a surprise when I go in for a scan of how many follies I would have. The largest one I triggered was 24 and the smallest was 18. I agree with what jess said about the second opinion. That seems like a lot of clomid!! If im not mistaken too much can cause hyperstimulation


----------



## Jrepp

Yes, too much can hypersrimulate the ovaries causing too many follicles to develop and release immauture eggs.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopingforBabi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to B&B and I thought I would share my story with you! I'm just gonna copy and paste from my introduction so I don't have to type it all again lol
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am new to B&B and thought I would share my story and let everyone know a little bit about me! I am 24, husband is 26. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now. I am a proud army wife last year in august I unexpectedly found out that I was pregnant. I was in shock because I didn't think for some reason that it would happen so easily (I've had troubles with my periods since high school) and being so active in sports I hardly had an AF. (I'm not over weight and do not have pcos) But for the first time ever in my life my periods became regular for 2 straight years! (Miracle!) and I was so happy to be pregnant! Having military's insurance is a blessing, but can be complicated; so by the time I had my first ultrasound I was 14 weeks! I just didn't feel like I was growing and I knew something was up! The technician put my little bean on the monitor and I didn't see the little flicker of a heartbeat. My sweet baby had passed away and was only measuring 8 weeks after everything was said and done, I knew I wanted to get right back in the saddle and try again! So here I am now still waiting on a little miracle to come into our lives. I recently had an ultrasound and blood work done and we discovered that I haven't been ovulating, but there are no cysts and doc says everything is good to give Chlomid a go! I am very excited to try this medicine and I hope it works! I've never been so nervous and excited for AF to show! I'm trying to stay calm so I don't delay her from coming but it's so hard!! Thanks everyone for reading my story!! I'm here if any of you need support or have went through anything that I have! Maybe I can find a first time Chlomid partner and we can do this together!!
> 
> welcome! I hope the clomid works wonders for u! It certainly helped Kenna have a good O when she took it!
> 
> I'm Mary btw. A little background...ive been ttc for a total of 2 yrs, u was NTNP for about a year and ive been actively trying (temping & opks & such) for 14 cycles now. Unfortunately, I found out my only tube is blocked on 3/31/14 and I'm now taking natural enzymes to try and clear up scar tissue and I just found some herbs ill be starting asap as well. FX 2014 brings lots of baby dust to all of us!
> 
> & I am so sorry for your loss. Its such a horrible thing. I wish you all the best with the clomid! Very exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! Im so excited to get started! I noticed that on my blood work I was low in vitamin D. Doc said nothing about it but on further research on my part, I discovered low vitamin D can cause infertility and o problems! So I've decided to put myself on vitamin D supplements! Hopefully it will help:shrug: baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> vitamin D is definitely important! I think that's a very good choice on your part. The sun can help with ur vitamin D as well . Do you take prenatal vitamins? If not, its good to start taking those while ttc for better egg/overall health . I love the prenatal gummies, yum. Lol. FX June will be a lucky month for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I am taking a prenatal, I think I'm going to get the gummies! I always pass them up at the store and they look so good lol. I hope this is the month!!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful when taking the gummies. You have to take 2 gummies instead of one pill and the nutrients aren't as strong. I switched from the gummy prentals to the Nature Made prenatals and felt. Huge difference. Right now I'm giving these whole foods prenatals a try. I got them from my hubby's health insurance program.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I think I might be unexpectedly in the tww. I had those positive opk's on Tuesday and cramping before surgery on Wednesday. After entering in my temps of has me at 3dpo. We were able to do it twice Saturday, once Sunday, and once on Tuesday afternoon. I'm kind of hoping that some male sperm were up there when the eggy popped (team boy). Guess we shall see in about 12 daysClick to expand...
> 
> FX! I soo hope u get ur bfp!!
> 
> And we are team boy as well . Well just like u guys, we'll be happy boy or girl but if we can try and choose, we'd choose a boy. Aiden wants us to have a girl though. I guess hes against us on team pink! Lol Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely want a boy first. My sil thinks that there won't be any girls in the family but I think there will be (mine). My hubby just wants a healthy baby and mommy lol.
> 
> After entering today's temp, ff and count down to pregnancy has me oing on Thursday instead of Wednesday like ovufriend. I'm getting kind of excited!
> 
> On another note, I had a dream last night about writing an ebook on fertility. I think I'm going to give it a shot lol. Just write down what I know about the baby making process.Click to expand...

I just started a little book on fertility too! Lol we think ALOT alike. I have been just starting out with a blog but ive also been writing it all, and some, in an journal book as well. I think it'll be good for us, just like blogging and we can help teach others things we have learned .

I too have the nature made pills for parental but although im out of my gummies, I will not take my pills! For me personally, they make me extremely nauseous!! Its horrible. If I could stomach them, id pick those tho. I do love the gummies as well, probably because when I started taking those, I was truly getting the affects from them since I wasn't sick from them and I actually didn't get a single cold or anything the entire time I took them. I deffo need to get to the store and buy some more asap. I keep getting colds since I stopped taking them. 

Jess I sooooo hope ur O date is correct and u get ur June bfp! We have been talking about a June bfp for u for months and months! FX sooo tight!!

AFM, I went out and got my opks for the month and my hpts . Now im all ready to go! I already know I always O on Cd11 or 12 but what's ttc without opks at least sometimes! Lol  FX so tight! I'm getting excited for the summer. Alot of docs who specialize in naturally unblocking tubes say the serrapeptase enzymes im on take 2-4 months and im on 2 months now so FX! I'm praying I get lucky before even needing my repeat hsg BUT if I do need the hsg, getting great results will certainly make me happy enough! I'm so happy my positive self is back! I was really stuck in a horrible depression. I felt horrible but thankfully, im feeling much more hopeful and happy . I'm glad to be back in the game!
:dust: TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> I second Jess on the gummy prenatals thing. I **highly** recommend New Chapter Perfect Prenatals, purchase at a discount online or find at GNC. Now that I'm pregnant, I'm also taking New Chapter WholeMega Fish Oil. This stuff is really well made and absorbed by your body properly because it is made from whole food. The gummy prenatals have Vitamin A derived from animals which is NOT recommended in pregnancy. Atleast the ones I was taking did. So just keep an eye out for that. You want the Vitamin A derived from beta-carotene.
> 
> Daphne I hope you feel better soon. If you don't get preg this cycle (which I think you will), maybe ask for a second opinion on the Clomid. Sounds like a huge dosage but I don't know much about it. Good luck <3

the gummies I'm on dont have the vitamin A from animals. The ones I have are the same as nature made with the Vit A-100% beta carotene. As long as u read the gummy labels, there's good ones out there . My doc actually recommended them (with the vit A as beta carotene) because she said very many Prego women or women ttc dont do well with the pills due to feeling sick. I compared the nature made pills and my gummys before I bought them and the labels were practically identical (besides the fruity gummy stuff of course lol). 

I have wanted to try the ones uve been mentioning but ive been afraid of feeling pukey from it. Did u ever take other pill form prenatals that made u feel sick before the ones ur on now? Jw if maybe they'd have a better affect on me than the nature made and the ones the doc originally prescribed.


----------



## Jrepp

It helps if you take prenatals with a bit of food at night instead of in the morning.


----------



## Jrepp

What a bitch!! I am sorry but I need to vent. My sister is being such a bitch! I didn't open the front door for her because my walker is all the way across the room and she pitched a fit. Then when I was holding my nephew she was telling me how to hold him and arguing when I told her that he just popped. Seriously I know that she has had a child already, but I have held and cared for more babies than she has her whole life. Seriously the first time she held a a baby was when my nephew was born. 

At this point I'm over it. She isn't happy and she is trying to make everyone just as miserable as she is.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> What a bitch!! I am sorry but I need to vent. My sister is being such a bitch! I didn't open the front door for her because my walker is all the way across the room and she pitched a fit. Then when I was holding my nephew she was telling me how to hold him and arguing when I told her that he just popped. Seriously I know that she has had a child already, but I have held and cared for more babies than she has her whole life. Seriously the first time she held a a baby was when my nephew was born.
> 
> At this point I'm over it. She isn't happy and she is trying to make everyone just as miserable as she is.


Wow! Doesn't that kind of stuff annoy the shit out of you?! Sorry you had to deal with that :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I felt my cervix this morning because it has been high, soft and closed since I O'd. Usually it goes to rock hard and low within 2 days of O'ing. Well this morning it was fairly hard so I figured it was on it's way to doing the norm, just a little late. So I just checked it again and it's high, very soft and closed again! Of course I googled it and I'm finding stuff that says a high, soft cervix indicates pregnancy. But I'm only 5DPO so it wouldn't have even implanted yet probably. What gives?


----------



## Megamegan

Chelsealynn, from what I understand, feeling cervical position and softness is not a reliable way to detect pregnancy. That's all I know, I stopped checking after a couple months because nothing ever made sense.

Mary- I'm SO glad you got the good gummies. That makes me happy. I did take the doctor prescribed prenatals for a few days, and they made me nauseous and gave me a metallic taste in my mouth. My current prenatals make me feel amazing, and I think they actually help stabilize my mood a little bit because they give me some energy. I'm sure yours are just fine, no need to switch if you're satisfied with them. I know no one could ever convince me to switch :)


----------



## Fiza123

Hello everyone..hope u all are doing fine..
Update- as i told before af started on cd 29 but it has stopped within 2 days..such a short af for 2 days..have never experienced before. Could it be a bfp soon or just a harmonal imbalance.. :(:( anyone faced this before???


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Yes, too much can hypersrimulate the ovaries causing too many follicles to develop and release immauture eggs.

Thanks Jess. I have read a lot about it too and that raises my concern. She's planning to put me on clomid for just two cycles then she'll do different kind if we didn't conceive after 2 cycles. So we will just stick to whatever plan she prepared for us. I will also talk to my doctor in the Philippines about the additional dose my doc gave me and the current dosage i'm taking. I have read though from the link below that some fertility clinics do increase/extend taking the pills if women don't respond well to it.


"In the case of women who don&#8217;t ovulate reliably prior to the treatment, approximately 80% will ovulate if taking up to 3 pills per day. If there are no follicles larger than 10 mm at the first ultrasound (day 11-14), then we might have you initiate another 5 day course of Clomid or Tamoxifen at a higher dose right away without waiting for a period. In that case a repeat ultrasound will then be done one week later."

https://www.sjfert.com/index.php/infertility/treatment/clomid/


Me and DH can't BD last night nor this morning. I was just feeling soooooooooo exhausted because of having 2-day low blood pressure (hypotension). Hopefully I'll be alright tonight and make DH and ME (of course) have fun.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> What a bitch!! I am sorry but I need to vent. My sister is being such a bitch! I didn't open the front door for her because my walker is all the way across the room and she pitched a fit. Then when I was holding my nephew she was telling me how to hold him and arguing when I told her that he just popped. Seriously I know that she has had a child already, but I have held and cared for more babies than she has her whole life. Seriously the first time she held a a baby was when my nephew was born.
> 
> At this point I'm over it. She isn't happy and she is trying to make everyone just as miserable as she is.

wow, I'm at a loss for words. I'm sorry she treated you this way. Do you think she's going through post pardon depression? (idk if I spelt that right..) Its sad she has to act that way. And I bet you were holding ur nephew just fine! I can't wait to see pics of you and ur own baby around March next year  FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> It helps if you take prenatals with a bit of food at night instead of in the morning.

this was what I did, that way I could try and fall asleep before it kicked in lol but I even started waking up gagging. Even when I was pregnant with aiden I wasn't able to take the pill form so maybe its just the way my stomach acts to a certain ingredient in the pills...? I have no idea what it is! It stinks that I cant just order prenatals unless they're gummies. Alls my doc said was "we see this often. Try the gummies" lol. She didn't explain why I may feel sick from them. I'm going to have to ask, now uve got me thinking about why they affect me so oddly..hopefully she'll have an answer lol. 

O in a few more days for me. I'm going to start opks today . FX for June!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Hello everyone..hope u all are doing fine..
> Update- as i told before af started on cd 29 but it has stopped within 2 days..such a short af for 2 days..have never experienced before. Could it be a bfp soon or just a harmonal imbalance.. :(:( anyone faced this before???

have u tested at all since the bleeding stopped? If not, id def test on the 3rd-5th day from when the bleeding originally started and if no bfp, it was a probably a light/short AF but Id def test to see if ur on a new cycle or if you had IB and get ur bfp. FX for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, how are u feeling? I'm following you on my wordpress acct now so everytime I log in, ur posts pop up for me . I'm getting more and more excited seeing how excited u are about this month! FX soo tight! I cant wait for ur tww to be over now!!! How soon are u going to start testing?


----------



## mdscpa

Still feeling dizzy and get nauseated sometime today. I just had a small bright red stain on my undies... I don't know what is happening. I hope i'm not yet ovulating as of yesterday's scan...


----------



## Megamegan

Hi all.

I'm gonna take a break from BnB, but I'll be checking this thread ONLY, every once in a while to see if anyone gets a BFP. Now that I'm pregnant, I'm freaking myself out, and seeing tons of people have chemicals and miscarriages all over the place, and I can't be thinking about all of that. I am just going to read my pregnancy books and journal on my computer (not online) for now, and enjoy these first few weeks. It's nice to go through early pregnancy with people but at the same time it can be heartbreaking and I just don't want to constantly be reminded of the possibilities. My mom told me I need to envision everything going perfectly inside my uterus and just look forward to the future as if everything will be fine.

I did take my last FRER today and the test line was darker than the control, and I woke up with really sore boobs, so I'm feeling great about all this and I have no reason to worry.

Best of luck to you ladies, YOU are my BnB family and I can't wait til you're all pregnant.

<3 :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, how are you doing? Been stalking at your chart so far so good. FX this is it for you. Just don't mind about what your sister said. I'm sure you know what you're doing maybe she's just being protective but have acted or said it the wrong way, or maybe we are too sensitive while TTC'ing.. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB, but I'll be checking this thread ONLY, every once in a while to see if anyone gets a BFP. Now that I'm pregnant, I'm freaking myself out, and seeing tons of people have chemicals and miscarriages all over the place, and I can't be thinking about all of that. I am just going to read my pregnancy books and journal on my computer (not online) for now, and enjoy these first few weeks. It's nice to go through early pregnancy with people but at the same time it can be heartbreaking and I just don't want to constantly be reminded of the possibilities. My mom told me I need to envision everything going perfectly inside my uterus and just look forward to the future as if everything will be fine.
> 
> I did take my last FRER today and the test line was darker than the control, and I woke up with really sore boobs, so I'm feeling great about all this and I have no reason to worry.
> 
> Best of luck to you ladies, YOU are my BnB family and I can't wait til you're all pregnant.
> 
> <3 :dust:

You'll be in my prayers Megan to have a happy and healthy 9 months. Take care of yourself. We will surely miss your posts in here. Missing you already :(


----------



## Fiza123

Did hpt., its a bfn :( 
Going to see my doc today. Lets see what she says..i guess i need to get my harmones tested


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Chelsealynn, from what I understand, feeling cervical position and softness is not a reliable way to detect pregnancy. That's all I know, I stopped checking after a couple months because nothing ever made sense.
> 
> Mary- I'm SO glad you got the good gummies. That makes me happy. I did take the doctor prescribed prenatals for a few days, and they made me nauseous and gave me a metallic taste in my mouth. My current prenatals make me feel amazing, and I think they actually help stabilize my mood a little bit because they give me some energy. I'm sure yours are just fine, no need to switch if you're satisfied with them. I know no one could ever convince me to switch :)




chelsealynnb said:


> So I felt my cervix this morning because it has been high, soft and closed since I O'd. Usually it goes to rock hard and low within 2 days of O'ing. Well this morning it was fairly hard so I figured it was on it's way to doing the norm, just a little late. So I just checked it again and it's high, very soft and closed again! Of course I googled it and I'm finding stuff that says a high, soft cervix indicates pregnancy. But I'm only 5DPO so it wouldn't have even implanted yet probably. What gives?

When I was checking cervical position, my cervix went high and stayed high during pregnancy months. I only noticed it go soft and open after I had lost the baby and the bleeding was about to start.



mdscpa said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Yes, too much can hypersrimulate the ovaries causing too many follicles to develop and release immauture eggs.
> 
> Thanks Jess. I have read a lot about it too and that raises my concern. She's planning to put me on clomid for just two cycles then she'll do different kind if we didn't conceive after 2 cycles. So we will just stick to whatever plan she prepared for us. I will also talk to my doctor in the Philippines about the additional dose my doc gave me and the current dosage i'm taking. I have read though from the link below that some fertility clinics do increase/extend taking the pills if women don't respond well to it.
> 
> 
> "In the case of women who dont ovulate reliably prior to the treatment, approximately 80% will ovulate if taking up to 3 pills per day. If there are no follicles larger than 10 mm at the first ultrasound (day 11-14), then we might have you initiate another 5 day course of Clomid or Tamoxifen at a higher dose right away without waiting for a period. In that case a repeat ultrasound will then be done one week later."
> 
> https://www.sjfert.com/index.php/infertility/treatment/clomid/
> 
> 
> Me and DH can't BD last night nor this morning. I was just feeling soooooooooo exhausted because of having 2-day low blood pressure (hypotension). Hopefully I'll be alright tonight and make DH and ME (of course) have fun.....Click to expand...

Why was your blood pressure low? I don't quite understand what your doc is doing, but I hope you o soon and can get.a sticky pregnancy.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> What a bitch!! I am sorry but I need to vent. My sister is being such a bitch! I didn't open the front door for her because my walker is all the way across the room and she pitched a fit. Then when I was holding my nephew she was telling me how to hold him and arguing when I told her that he just popped. Seriously I know that she has had a child already, but I have held and cared for more babies than she has her whole life. Seriously the first time she held a a baby was when my nephew was born.
> 
> At this point I'm over it. She isn't happy and she is trying to make everyone just as miserable as she is.
> 
> wow, I'm at a loss for words. I'm sorry she treated you this way. Do you think she's going through post pardon depression? (idk if I spelt that right..) Its sad she has to act that way. And I bet you were holding ur nephew just fine! I can't wait to see pics of you and ur own baby around March next year  FX!!!Click to expand...

I don't know what's going on with her. She just found out that she doesn't qualify for fmla because she hasn't worked at the company she works for for a year and her maternity leave will be unpaid. I think she is stressing about that, but everytime she sees anyone she tries to pick a fight with them. Whatever......



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> It helps if you take prenatals with a bit of food at night instead of in the morning.
> 
> this was what I did, that way I could try and fall asleep before it kicked in lol but I even started waking up gagging. Even when I was pregnant with aiden I wasn't able to take the pill form so maybe its just the way my stomach acts to a certain ingredient in the pills...? I have no idea what it is! It stinks that I cant just order prenatals unless they're gummies. Alls my doc said was "we see this often. Try the gummies" lol. She didn't explain why I may feel sick from them. I'm going to have to ask, now uve got me thinking about why they affect me so oddly..hopefully she'll have an answer lol.
> 
> O in a few more days for me. I'm going to start opks today . FX for June!Click to expand...

My doc also said if taking the prenatals at night doesn't work you can take 2 flinstone vitamins and extra folic acid. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, how are u feeling? I'm following you on my wordpress acct now so everytime I log in, ur posts pop up for me . I'm getting more and more excited seeing how excited u are about this month! FX soo tight! I cant wait for ur tww to be over now!!! How soon are u going to start testing?

I probably won't be testing until around the 20th or after. I don't really know yet. 



mdscpa said:


> Still feeling dizzy and get nauseated sometime today. I just had a small bright red stain on my undies... I don't know what is happening. I hope i'm not yet ovulating as of yesterday's scan...

Was the scan internal? The sonographer could have bumped your cervix causing some slight bleeding. I had some ovulation spotting once.



Megamegan said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB, but I'll be checking this thread ONLY, every once in a while to see if anyone gets a BFP. Now that I'm pregnant, I'm freaking myself out, and seeing tons of people have chemicals and miscarriages all over the place, and I can't be thinking about all of that. I am just going to read my pregnancy books and journal on my computer (not online) for now, and enjoy these first few weeks. It's nice to go through early pregnancy with people but at the same time it can be heartbreaking and I just don't want to constantly be reminded of the possibilities. My mom told me I need to envision everything going perfectly inside my uterus and just look forward to the future as if everything will be fine.
> 
> I did take my last FRER today and the test line was darker than the control, and I woke up with really sore boobs, so I'm feeling great about all this and I have no reason to worry.
> 
> Best of luck to you ladies, YOU are my BnB family and I can't wait til you're all pregnant.
> 
> <3 :dust:

Good luck Megan.



mdscpa said:


> Jess, how are you doing? Been stalking at your chart so far so good. FX this is it for you. Just don't mind about what your sister said. I'm sure you know what you're doing maybe she's just being protective but have acted or said it the wrong way, or maybe we are too sensitive while TTC'ing.. I'm sure everything will be fine.

I'm doing pretty good. Kind of wish time would speed up a bit. I'm not going to be symptom spotting lol, but I did have some minor cramping in my uterus last night and a little bit so far today. Not sure what it is but remain hopeful that it could be a good thing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I think that's a good idea for u, although we will miss you. But as I was saying to Kenna, when my bfp comes, ill be on this thread ONLY because the first trimester boards are ESPECIALLY scary!! And just hearing others talk. I think ull be just fine. With my chemical, my test never got quite as dark as the pic u posted yesterday. I bet ur sticky bean is nice and comfy in there. I wish u a very very happy and healthy 9 months! And I agree with ur mother, when I was pregnant, I just imagined a perfectly healthy baby the WHOLE time and just enjoyed myself but of course took care of myself extra well. Stressing wont do anything but potentially cause harm so trying to stay as stress free as possible is def the best idea! . I cant wait.to be joining you!! This is still so unreal, just because ur one of the originals on here, its so amazing one of us finally got our bfp!! I bet we'll all be joining you well before 2014 ends! FX!!!! <3


----------



## Jrepp

Leg:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing1010

Megan, I agree with your decision and look forward to you checking in!!!!! <3 

Jess, FX that this is your surprise BFP in the works :) your leg looks so painful :(

Mdscpa, I hope you feel better soon, maybe your O will still hold off another day or two. FX!

Fiza, I hope all goes well with the doc and they can figure out what's wrong.

FX for the rest of you ladies. Doing a quick check in and then going back to focusing on work <3


----------



## Jrepp

Boo on work Kenna! Stay and chat!


----------



## teamlowery

I'd like to join in. Hoping to get my BP this week. All symptoms are pointing there. Hoping AF is a no show Thursday. 

I can def use the support especially if AF shows up. Other people just don't seem to understand. I'm sick of hearing just relax. 

Baby dust to all


----------



## aidensmommy1

teamlowery said:


> I'd like to join in. Hoping to get my BP this week. All symptoms are pointing there. Hoping AF is a no show Thursday.
> 
> I can def use the support especially if AF shows up. Other people just don't seem to understand. I'm sick of hearing just relax.
> 
> Baby dust to all

welcome! . You chose a great group! How long have u been trying? And FX for your BFP this cycle! June has been lucky for this thread so far so fingers crossed the good luck & baby dust keeps coming!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Leg:

I saw this pic on ur blog...it looks so painful! I hope you get your bfp so ur mind will forget about any of the bad things that have been going on! My fingers are crossed tighter than ever for u! I hope your leg heals extremely fast! How are u doing with walking? Like can u walk or is it a complete struggle right now?


----------



## Jrepp

I cannot walk at all right now. I have a walker that I use in leui of crutches and I'm supposed to wrap it in the boot if I go out. I have a pre-op appointment on Wednesday morning to see how things are going.


----------



## HopingforBabi

I'm still waiting on AF to show to take my first round of clomid...I'm on CD 30 today and no sign of her...I didn't o this month so I wonder how long it will to take for my period to kick in? This waiting game is horrible. My periods are usually 30 to 34 days..but they've been wacky the last few cycles! Come on AF!!!


----------



## Hwampler

I hope you don't mind if I join.

I'm waiting to see if af shows or we get a bfp this month. I have 2-3 days till test day. I hate waiting.


----------



## Jennuuh

Welcome to both the new comers! You both picked a great, super supportive thread! 

Good luck Hwampler and Teamlowery! Hopefully you both get your BFP's!

Hoping - Hopefully she won't make you wait long and you can start your first round! Good luck to you as well :) 

Jess - Hope your leg heals quickly - That looks so painful!

Kenna - I am digging that baby spongebob! SO effin' cute!


----------



## Hwampler

Jennuuh said:


> Welcome to both the new comers! You both picked a great, super supportive thread!
> 
> Good luck Hwampler and Teamlowery! Hopefully you both get your BFP's!
> 
> Hoping - Hopefully she won't make you wait long and you can start your first round! Good luck to you as well :)
> 
> Jess - Hope your leg heals quickly - That looks so painful!
> 
> Kenna - I am digging that baby spongebob! SO effin' cute!

Thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome to our new comers..... I'm sure you'll like this group.... FXd you both get your BFPs this month....... :dust::dust::dust:

The spotting yesterday was only one time. Kept thinking maybe it's because of the scan (transvaginal) on CD9 and it took a day before coming out but i will surely ask about it to my doc. I'm scheduled to have my 2nd scan today (CD11), FX i haven't released the egg(s) yet after today's temp rise and yesterday's spotting and cramping on both my ovaries..... We managed to have some fun maybe at midnight, it's an ouchy..... i feel so so dry had a hard time at first (sorry TMI)..... I know this is due to clomid.... Urgggg....


----------



## Fiza123

Wishing 1010 and aidensmommy..hey there..
U know the doc said its may be coz of stress that i had severe pms and also a short af..
But i keep wishing against the odds that i might get a bfp..coz 2 days of af was v v unusal for me.
She asked me to wait till the next af and see if its normal. Also did a scan and said evrything is normal inside :)


----------



## mdscpa

I already got the result for my 2nd scan. And it looks like i got the wrong numbers last time. It should have been the first number.

First Scan CD9 06/15/2014: 

Right - 10 x 9mm
Left - 11 x 8mm
Lining - 8mm

Second Scan CD11 06/17/2014:

Right - 12 x 8mm
Left - 14 x 11mm
Lining - 7mm

Got me worried with my lining it's less by 1mm since last time... Doc told me to continue my last dose of clomid for the day but prescribed me to get some injectables for today and tomorrow, she said i got a slow response for 200mg dosage. I don't know if i my body can still take those meds. Next scan on CD13, hopefully follies size are good at that time so they can start to trigger it. I just wanted this cycle be done. 

Right now I'm still waiting for the GP to check what's going on with me. I'm not feeling good again... Like the last time.... I feel something is wrong..... I'm so weak, dizzy and nauseated...


----------



## Fiza123

Its two days since i had any spot of af, but i still feel backache and leg pain..really all this is very dragging and painful. 
And recently my younger sis delivered a baby girl and the whole family is celebrating. I understand they celebrate but when one of the siblings is going through soo much of struggle to conceive they should atleast be a little more sensitive. :(


----------



## Fiza123

Ohh mdscpa I hope you feel better soon..


----------



## Fiza123

Do you people think that i need to get a beta hcg done. Just incase...Iam really going crazy


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> Do you people think that i need to get a beta hcg done. Just incase...Iam really going crazy

Thank you... GP gave me some IV and took blood to check my sugar levels and whether i'm anemic or what... Just lying here at the hospital waiting. Dh is at work, huhuhuhu. 

You said your longest was 34days.. What cycle are you in right now? Maybe i'll try to wait pass that then i will do another HPT. FX your bean is just making a big surprise.


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa..I have had my af which was vshort..abt 2 days..but still hav backache and leg pain..
going by old cycle I should be on cd 34 and if its a new cycle then am on cd 5..all hpt negative..doc doesnt think I need beta hcg..says it is coz of stress. .but the fact is am not taking any stress..infact I was v v relaxed this month..as I took a break from work..cant really understand what is going on


----------



## Fiza123

and I hope you have normal haemoglobin level..on which cycle date u are?


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne I hope you feel better soon and the docs figure out what is going on!

Fiza, I agree with Daphne- probably best to wait... I am very regular with my periods but I even had one or two that were 2 days and it freaked me out too. So I understand. I know it's possible to be pregnant still, but if I were you, I'd try to move on to the next cycle and just test in about a week to be double sure. I know waiting is really hard, but the doctor most likely will not order a pregnancy test if you haven't had a positive one at home (at least in my case). I hope you get your BFP soon either way <3


----------



## Megamegan

Oh and don't listen to the doc about the stress thing. They don't know how stressed or not stressed you are, but EVERYONE sounds stressed when actually speaking to a doctor because you're trying to figure out what is wrong- so to them, it probably sounds like the whole world is a stress ball, lol. If you don't think you were stressed, it could have been just a random cycle, or it's also possible you'll bleed a little more (I've had that happen too where it stops and comes back!). It's confusing right? Ugh.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I have a lot of catching up to do! No real symptoms to report here other than yesterday I was getting out of the shower and accidentally stabbed myself with my thumbnail on my nipple when I was drying off and about died, & last night I rolled over and woke up because my boobs were so sore. This morning they're still pretty sore and sensitive. I just keep thinking it's way too early for symptoms though. Buuuut with my last BFP, I got it clearly at 8DPO. Hmmm... Still holding out to test until at least 12DPO but I'm feeling a bit out this cycle because I didn't have any EWCM and I felt pretty dry during my fertile period. Did use Preseed on CD15 though. We shall see! Welcome new people and FX'd for all of us!


----------



## chelsealynnb

mdscpa said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Daphne - did the hsg hurt you?
> 
> Megan - where's your beta results?
> 
> Mary - everything ok?
> 
> An - congrats. Time flies!
> 
> It did more than my period cramps. Especially the second time they put the dye in. I bled also but enough for a pad.... All i can think of is how excruciating giving birth is. So i have to be strong for this one....Click to expand...




Wishing1010 said:


> I'm terrified of giving birth :(

Giving birth isn't that bad, well everyone is different but I'm definitely not nervous to go through it again. 




Jrepp said:


> I think I'll be discharged today! I can wiggle one toe. No clue about the rash. Bp still in the 130s and pulse still over 105.
> 
> Welcome new ladies. If you want to read my story check out my blog, link in signature.




Jrepp said:


> I think I might be unexpectedly in the tww. I had those positive opk's on Tuesday and cramping before surgery on Wednesday. After entering in my temps of has me at 3dpo. We were able to do it twice Saturday, once Sunday, and once on Tuesday afternoon. I'm kind of hoping that some male sperm were up there when the eggy popped (team boy). Guess we shall see in about 12 days

Good luck! Fx'd for you! How are you feeling now? Hope your heart rate goes back to normal soon, if it's not already. Do you have a follow-up appointment?


----------



## Megamegan

Chelsealynn, I barely had any EWCM this cycle during ovulation. Like I thought I had maybe a tiny bit when I wiped once, so I wrote that down, but otherwise nothing, and I usually get globs of it. Doesn't matter as long as there's enough fertile CM on the inside (could just be watery and doesn't come out) to carry that sperm :)


----------



## Fiza123

Megamegan said:


> Oh and don't listen to the doc about the stress thing. They don't know how stressed or not stressed you are, but EVERYONE sounds stressed when actually speaking to a doctor because you're trying to figure out what is wrong- so to them, it probably sounds like the whole world is a stress ball, lol. If you don't think you were stressed, it could have been just a random cycle, or it's also possible you'll bleed a little more (I've had that happen too where it stops and comes back!). It's confusing right? Ugh.

ohh thank you so much megamegan..I feel so much better now..so its better I move on and be positive about this cycle..thanks a ton hun.. :)
chelsea fxd for you!!


----------



## Megamegan

Yes Fiza as much as I want to see you pregnant, I also don't want you to be anxious over a short AF like this- better to just start fresh I think :) Sometimes it's good to get to a new cycle, and even better, when you do get your BFP, you most likely won't bleed at all (or just a light spotting) and will not be confused about missing AF or not :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Do you people think that i need to get a beta hcg done. Just incase...Iam really going crazy

If you think it'll make u feel better, it wont hurt. My docs are great about seeing me whenever but as Megan said, some docs wont do it without a good reason. 
The last few months I had veryyyy lights AFs so I would test 5 days after JUST INCASE but it was just a light AF. I'm not sure what from, for me, it may have been stress but there's many things that can cause a light AF. I too think ur probably on a new cycle, esp if no BFP yet. I actually just had my first REAL AF in almost a yr this cycle!  I have a blocked tube so I'm hoping its a good sign for me. But yea, if u had even just a light flow for 2 days and no BFP yet, odds are it was most likely AF but, anything is possible! So if you feel that strongly and its really bothering you, it wouldn't hurt to ask for the blood test just to ease ur mind, u know? Ive had to have the docs ease my mind one of my cycles when I bled the least because I have a extremely high risk for ectopic so if I feel weird I like to be sure. Either way, I hope you see a BFP very soon! Id def start looking at it as a new cycle & make.sure u BD and such  good luck!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was a little late with my response fiza lol.


----------



## MolGold

How are you ladies, anyone in TWW?
Jess I hope you're feeling well now. FX for your lucky cycle!


----------



## mdscpa

Got home already and GP told me to rest. Bloodworks are all ok. Findings, i got vertigo.... Thinking this was triggered by all the medicines i'm taking..... She gave me medicines for that as well.... 

My OB prescribed me Fostimon 75iu (FSH). Need to take them today then tomorrow and see what my 3rd scan will be on CD13. I hope my follies get to the right size by then, i don't want to take these kind of medication again. But if this is what I need to be pregnant guess i have to endure them all. She told me if follies are at the right size she will give me trigger shots and BD once a day 24 hours after the shot. 

FIZA123, i'm currently on CD11 today.


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Do you people think that i need to get a beta hcg done. Just incase...Iam really going crazy
> 
> If you think it'll make u feel better, it wont hurt. My docs are great about seeing me whenever but as Megan said, some docs wont do it without a good reason.
> The last few months I had veryyyy lights AFs so I would test 5 days after JUST INCASE but it was just a light AF. I'm not sure what from, for me, it may have been stress but there's many things that can cause a light AF. I too think ur probably on a new cycle, esp if no BFP yet. I actually just had my first REAL AF in almost a yr this cycle!  I have a blocked tube so I'm hoping its a good sign for me. But yea, if u had even just a light flow for 2 days and no BFP yet, odds are it was most likely AF but, anything is possible! So if you feel that strongly and its really bothering you, it wouldn't hurt to ask for the blood test just to ease ur mind, u know? Ive had to have the docs ease my mind one of my cycles when I bled the least because I have a extremely high risk for ectopic so if I feel weird I like to be sure. Either way, I hope you see a BFP very soon! Id def start looking at it as a new cycle & make.sure u BD and such  good luck!!Click to expand...

Yes you are right, this might be just a weird af and i guess it could be coz i just turned thirty and some harmones must be playing games on my body.lol
So Iam not going to be sad. And move on to the next cycle :)
Thank you soooo much..
Loads of love <3


----------



## Fiza123

Megamegan said:


> Yes Fiza as much as I want to see you pregnant, I also don't want you to be anxious over a short AF like this- better to just start fresh I think :) Sometimes it's good to get to a new cycle, and even better, when you do get your BFP, you most likely won't bleed at all (or just a light spotting) and will not be confused about missing AF or not :)

Yes am being enthu about BD...my Dh was also getting worried seeing my mood.so i will start fresh.thanks a lot..
All the best for 9 months ahead..will pray for your pregnancy and delivery..<3


----------



## Jrepp

Fiza123 said:


> Do you people think that i need to get a beta hcg done. Just incase...Iam really going crazy




Fiza123 said:


> mdscpa..I have had my af which was vshort..abt 2 days..but still hav backache and leg pain..
> going by old cycle I should be on cd 34 and if its a new cycle then am on cd 5..all hpt negative..doc doesnt think I need beta hcg..says it is coz of stress. .but the fact is am not taking any stress..infact I was v v relaxed this month..as I took a break from work..cant really understand what is going on

I think that you might not feel like you are stressed, but your lighter than normal period is definitely stressing you out. I have 2 day periods every month, so I don't find it to be confusing at all. 



MolGold said:


> How are you ladies, anyone in TWW?
> Jess I hope you're feeling well now. FX for your lucky cycle!

Thanks. I'm still in a good deal of pain and had a breakdown yesterday thinking that they probably thought I was faking being in so much pain. My foot is still partially asleep too. 



mdscpa said:


> Got home already and GP told me to rest. Bloodworks are all ok. Findings, i got vertigo.... Thinking this was triggered by all the medicines i'm taking..... She gave me medicines for that as well....
> 
> My OB prescribed me Fostimon 75iu (FSH). Need to take them today then tomorrow and see what my 3rd scan will be on CD13. I hope my follies get to the right size by then, i don't want to take these kind of medication again. But if this is what I need to be pregnant guess i have to endure them all. She told me if follies are at the right size she will give me trigger shots and BD once a day 24 hours after the shot.
> 
> FIZA123, i'm currently on CD11 today.

I'm so confused. Why did your follicles and lining decrease?


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I'm so confused. Why did your follicles and lining decrease?

I asked the same thing i thought they decreased from my previous scan. They told me to take the first number as the measurement of follies.

Left: from 11x8mm to 14x11mm - (3mm growth after 2 days)
Right: from 10x9mm to 12x8mm - (2mm growth after 2 days)

She (radiologist) said my lining is still good and nothing to worry about. I think i read clomid makes your lining thin..... She also said, at this point it is good i have two follies growing and better that's it's from different sides. Coz there's a chance they will both grow. But she made sure that the one from left is much better. We'll go on my 3rd and hopefully last scan on CD13. Hope both of them get to the ideal size and they'll have me triggered.


----------



## mdscpa

Great chart so far Jess!!!!! FX this is your month...... And you'll have your baby to carry by March......


----------



## pitbullmomma

Hey ladies! 
Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. I took the rest of my vacation to relax, enjoy pride weekend here in our city, and not obsess. 

I have a call into my doctor, who I amazing at not doing anything until you are 12 weeks along, but hoping with my history of a m/c and crazy ass long cycles she'll find a way to make an exception. 

My bleeding has, for the most part, stopped. It's light spotting now and I've noticed it only happens when I'm up doing things. I bled heavily for a day or so after doing a lot of yardwork and picking up and running after kids at our pride picnic. I only had one instance of bad cramps, and now have no cramps at all. The only symptom I've seemed to have lost is my sore bbs. I'm chalking that up to already having humongous knockers to begin with so they don't need to grow as much (I know that has NOTHING to do with it, but it makes me feel better haha). 

Still nauseous, still exhausted, crazy dreams are back, thirsty and bloated and I have an intense need of a watermelon slushie. 

Praying for a miracle at this point. It's been a week since my heavy bleeding stopped and my tests still show a quick strong positive (I think they're even getting darker). So there's where I'm at. Maybe some long breakthrough bleeding? Maybe an SCH? Maybe multiples? I don't know. Dads and I are being cautiously optimistic. I just wish I could enjoy my pregnancy like all those ladies you see on commercials, lmao. 

Hope everyone has an amazing day! Lots of happy thoughts and baby dust. 

Love
Jill


----------



## froggyfrog

Daphne have you considered trying femara? I know you wanted the clomid because it worked before. But it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Jrepp

So I just read taking charge of your fertility by Toni weshler. It is a great book for people that are just starting ttc, and trying to figure out temping. It goes really into all of the details on each aspect of charting. I personally have been charting for a while and found that the information just confirmed what I already know about charting and whatnot. Highly recommended if you haven't been temping or if you just started


----------



## chelsealynnb

Took an internet cheapie (BFN, of course) and an OPK that turned out close to positive. Confusion.....

Ps) not testing again until 12DPO with a digi...I hate squinting at imaginary lines!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## confuzion

Jess - I read that book when I was just starting out and second your recommendation! Really helped me out a lot.


----------



## HopingforBabi

Hwampler said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to both the new comers! You both picked a great, super supportive thread!
> 
> Good luck Hwampler and Teamlowery! Hopefully you both get your BFP's!
> 
> Hoping - Hopefully she won't make you wait long and you can start your first round! Good luck to you as well :)
> 
> Jess - Hope your leg heals quickly - That looks so painful!
> 
> Kenna - I am digging that baby spongebob! SO effin' cute!
> 
> Thank you for the welcome!!Click to expand...

Thank you as well!!


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> Daphne have you considered trying femara? I know you wanted the clomid because it worked before. But it may be worth a shot.

If this cycle didn't work i will try to tell her about it and we'll see from then. Took a sick leave since yesterday until today maybe to rest. DH bought the fostimon last night and watched youtube channel on how to administer it. He finally did it even though he was shaking and held his breath for sometime while injecting it to me. Will take another shot tonight and hopefully it helps my eggs for tomorrows scan.... Got a huge temp dip today though, either i'm starting to ovulate or maybe because of the fostimon shot. I hope it's the second.

Baby :dust: To All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne looks like you could be experiencing an ovulation dip today. Are you using the opk's this cycle?


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne looks like you could be experiencing an ovulation dip today. Are you using the opk's this cycle?

I thought so too after that dip. Although i doubt it coz i know my eggs are not yet ready to be released with their yesterday's sizes. I took the fostimon (FSH) shot last night i doubt it made that huge effect in just few hours. But i will take CBD opk today before lunch just to make sure and will have to tell DH about it so we can cover it tonight, :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope you can rest up and feel better, daphne!!!!!

Chelsea, I refuse to squint at any wondfo tests, they are big, fat liars!!!! FX you so an undeniable line when you test next. :)

Jess; I'm sorry you are in so much pain still :(


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I hope you can rest up and feel better, daphne!!!!!
> 
> Chelsea, I refuse to squint at any wondfo tests, they are big, fat liars!!!! FX you so an undeniable line when you test next. :)
> 
> Jess; I'm sorry you are in so much pain still :(

Thanks Kenna. I see u start temping again.... And it's getting down now... Maybe you're near O'ing. FX to you


----------



## Wishing1010

Maybe, but I'm not too worried about it this cycle. Going to try BD every other day this week starting tonight and see if O comes.


----------



## mdscpa

That's good Kenna. Got a negative opk even with the dip today as expected since yesterday's scan showed not fully matured follies. Dh thinks better not to BD tonight and just wait for my scan tomorrow. And maybe we'll BD by then. He thought maybe its better to do it every 2 days just to increase his swimmers. We know he got good numbers but he justwanted to do it every two days this time since we have tried everyday and every other day before. Athough we are going to do everyday BD 24hrs after the trigger shot as advised by our doc. I'm just curious about my follies size tomorrow. Hope time passes by quickly.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> That's good Kenna. Got a negative opk even with the dip today as expected since yesterday's scan showed not fully matured follies. Dh thinks better not to BD tonight and just wait for my scan tomorrow. And maybe we'll BD by then. He thought maybe its better to do it every 2 days just to increase his swimmers. We know he got good numbers but he justwanted to do it every two days this time since we have tried everyday and every other day before. Athough we are going to do everyday BD 24hrs after the trigger shot as advised by our doc. I'm just curious about my follies size tomorrow. Hope time passes by quickly.

Its up to you guys but id def give bding a go today because u want the swimmers up there waiting...the whole process of the sperm being ready to penetrate an egg can take quite a few hrs on its own and ur egg only lives 12-24hrs so its always best to have them awaiting that egg! . His swimmers should live (as long as u have good CM or use pressed) for about 1-3 days. Many will die off but that always happens to everyone and it only takes that 1! . I just wanted to throw that out there. My doctors have all always told me when ttc, bding 2 days BEFORE ovulation actually results in more pregnancies so I always try to BD at least every other day around O but I always make sure I BD the night before O. Your eggy(s) may be ready by tomorrow and already popped out. U never know! Id jump my dhs bones if I were u! Haha 
Its your guy's ttc plan though so please dont think I'm telling u what to do or pressuring you lol. Just giving some advice that I found very useful . I never knew about the whole sperm maturing in our tubes process until I started ttc. That's part of why hsgs help women because the sperm need good fluids in the tube to nourish fully, google has alot on it...im not good at explaining this process lol. Any whoo, hada throw my two cents in. I want u getting your BFP this cycle! FX! And I wish u a ton of luck for ur scan! Hopefully ull either be ready to pop out some eggs or already did by then! Maybe ur body reacts fast to this shot. That is a nice dip, although I got a good one this am too but I dont expect to O until tomorrow or Friday. We shall see! Maybe we'll be on the same DPO this cycle and can symptom spot together  I decided ill allow myself to symptom spot this cycle. I'm sick of not trying!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also Daphne, if the hsg helped unclog a minor blockage, that was most likely the reason bding every day/every other day didn't work before. Id defo take all the advantage possible of ur hsg cycle! . I'm getting excited. I feel like everyone will have bfps reallyyy soon! I hope I'm included in this lucky ttc streak as well! FX for us all!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Just had my HCG and progesterone tested. Have another test on Friday. And now we wait....which I've never never been very good at. Fingers crossed...any extra happy thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Lots of love and baby dust
Jill


----------



## froggyfrog

Not sure if anyone has had this. ..I had like a greyish matter come out of my vagina the other day. It was more of a solid. It didn't squish. I called my re's office and spoke with the dr on call and he didn't seem concerned. It only happened that one time. It was two pieces about the size of a dime.


----------



## Jrepp

It could have been pieces of endometrial lining that didn't break down. Are you on your period?


----------



## froggyfrog

Well not so much bleeding today, but it was actually a couple of days ago but just now asking you girls about it.


----------



## Jrepp

Were you on your period when it happened? I would say that if so, it was probably some endometrial lining that didn't get dissolved to come out as a normal period, but shed how it was. If you saved it you could bring it to the doctor to be biopsied.


----------



## Fiza123

Hello my dearies,
Aidensmommy even Iam keeping fx for everyone, hope this thread proves lucky for us all..
Btw i got on to my next cycle but looks like my body isnt allowing me to do so..as i have some odd pinching sensations in my lower abdomen plus Iam feeling very dizzy. I was very hungry today, almost stuffing myself.
I dont know the symptoms are pointing in one direction and am pulling myself in another..as I dont want to be heart broken later. Iam planning not to take hpt and wait for next af. What say ladies?
Loads of Love,
Fiza


----------



## Fiza123

Forgot to tell that Iam peeing a lot and bloated too..


----------



## Jrepp

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Fiza123

21 dpo cd 35...but i had a short af on cd 29 which lasted 2 days


----------



## Jrepp

I would count the 2 days as cycle days 1 and 2, making you roughly on cd 7. I don't know how long your typical cycles are or anything, but you could be feeling the beginning stages of ovulation.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Took an IC :dohh: I got the same lines last time we were able to try and I wasn't pregnant. I'm not even getting my hopes up by seeing this. I'll test with a FRER @ 12DPO. Only have 3 IC's left so the madness will soon end.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wishing1010

I see it Chelsea! I hope the FRER gives you lines too!!


----------



## cutieq

I think I see it too!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wishing - I finally figured out how to tweak them like you were for me before. Maybe not a good thing cause I'm gonna drive myself crazy :dohh:


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha!!! It does get nerve wracking!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies.

How are you all doing?

AFM, will go for another scan this evening and see where my follies at right now and im so glad DH can join me today. Will be seeing another OB though since our OB is off-duty today. Hospital said it's ok just have the scan and bring the result to her. Hopefully i haven't o'ed yesterday since me and DH didn't BD last night. Will inform you ladies about the result and hoping they're at the normal range for the trigger shot.... I'm excited but nervous that we might have missed it.. Took opk yesterday and it was negative will take again today just to be sure i haven't o'ed yet or just about too........


----------



## Wishing1010

FX the your follicles have grown to a great size and you get plenty more bd in before you O!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kenna. Planning to BD tonight and the following days...just praying i haven't release them or the egg yet. Coz if i did, i'll be devastated for missing this cycle....


----------



## Wishing1010

I've been there :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> AFM, will go for another scan this evening and see where my follies at right now and im so glad DH can join me today. Will be seeing another OB though since our OB is off-duty today. Hospital said it's ok just have the scan and bring the result to her. Hopefully i haven't o'ed yesterday since me and DH didn't BD last night. Will inform you ladies about the result and hoping they're at the normal range for the trigger shot.... I'm excited but nervous that we might have missed it.. Took opk yesterday and it was negative will take again today just to be sure i haven't o'ed yet or just about too........

it looks to me like u could potentially be Oing today, maybe tomorrow . FX! My temp stayed down nice and low today so I'm either oing today or my "chart theory" is that my temp will rise partially tomorrow and tomorrow will be my true O and then I'll get my higher 1dpo temp the day after tomorrow  lol. That's where I see my chart going. I am opking this cycle as well so Ill know if its today or tomorrow from the looks of my OPKs but wanted to give my prediction lol and I predict the same for you . Fx!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo, FX Mary!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> AFM, will go for another scan this evening and see where my follies at right now and im so glad DH can join me today. Will be seeing another OB though since our OB is off-duty today. Hospital said it's ok just have the scan and bring the result to her. Hopefully i haven't o'ed yesterday since me and DH didn't BD last night. Will inform you ladies about the result and hoping they're at the normal range for the trigger shot.... I'm excited but nervous that we might have missed it.. Took opk yesterday and it was negative will take again today just to be sure i haven't o'ed yet or just about too........
> 
> it looks to me like u could potentially be Oing today, maybe tomorrow . FX! My temp stayed down nice and low today so I'm either oing today or my "chart theory" is that my temp will rise partially tomorrow and tomorrow will be my true O and then I'll get my higher 1dpo temp the day after tomorrow  lol. That's where I see my chart going. I am opking this cycle as well so Ill know if its today or tomorrow from the looks of my OPKs but wanted to give my prediction lol and I predict the same for you . Fx!Click to expand...


I'm thinking/hoping the same thing. Maybe o'ing today or tomorrow. I just can't wait for my DH to come home so we can go to the hospital as soon as he arrived. Good thing he's half-day duty today so we have time to bd tonight after our appointment. I'm still at home and didnt go to work to rest... 

FX all of us here will get BFP this cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> 21 dpo cd 35...but i had a short af on cd 29 which lasted 2 days

I truly think you had a 28 day cycle last cycle and are on to a new cycle. If you don't temp, its very possible and very common to O earlier or later at random times, even if u usually have a normal cycle and when u O earlier, AF is due earlier as well. You probably oed between CD14-16 last cycle. And I'm pretty positive ur on CD7 today . Id def start looking at it as a new cycle and get to Bding! If u look at my charts in my SIG, they can help u decide if u want to chart ur temps to track O so ur not confused like this. Plus my charts show that I had extremely light AFs about 2&3 cycles ago and I wasn't pregnant:-(. I wish. I'm not trying to sound harsh or anything but I can only imagine how ur minds going nuts. IB is actually not very common so the odds of it being a short AF is alot.more likely. Megan had the same thing happen in a Non bfp cycle as well. And if ur test is still bfn, without a doubt, I believe it was AF even more so. Ive had TOO many different kinds of AFs since ttc! Lol its all confusing but you'll get more familiar with the particular changes YOUR body may make from time to time. Sometimes a light AF can be caused from new meds, hormone imbalance, and many other things. And of course stress, as your doc said but u said you weren't feeling stressed. And a short AF doesn't need to mean anything bad, sometimes its simply just a light, short flow. Sorry for this book. I'm feeling bad that your stuck like this. I can almost guarantee that if u started temping tomorrow a.m, it'll help relieve your stress. You'll see ur temps a bit lower and then once u get a rise, ull know after u have oed for a new cycle again . That's the only thing is temping doesn't tell you u oed ahead of time, it just CONFIRMS O so us women aren't wondering what's going on! Also sometimes a random early O can cause a light AF if ur lining wasnt built up quite as thick. Either way, even if u dont want to say your CD7 yet, id still BD when u can incase u O earlier or later so you dont miss O this cycle. I'm sorry for this lengthy reply. I myself am a perfect example of random short, light AFs. I actually had my first real AF in a very long time this cycle! Yay! Anywhooo, good luck and I hope this advise helps. Just always remember, although IB is not a bad thing, its also not very common at all. I never even heard of it til coming on b&b lol


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 21 dpo cd 35...but i had a short af on cd 29 which lasted 2 days
> 
> I truly think you had a 28 day cycle last cycle and are on to a new cycle. If you don't temp, its very possible and very common to O earlier or later at random times, even if u usually have a normal cycle and when u O earlier, AF is due earlier as well. You probably oed between CD14-16 last cycle. And I'm pretty positive ur on CD7 today . Id def start looking at it as a new cycle and get to Bding! If u look at my charts in my SIG, they can help u decide if u want to chart ur temps to track O so ur not confused like this. Plus my charts show that I had extremely light AFs about 2&3 cycles ago and I wasn't pregnant:-(. I wish. I'm not trying to sound harsh or anything but I can only imagine how ur minds going nuts. IB is actually not very common so the odds of it being a short AF is alot.more likely. Megan had the same thing happen in a Non bfp cycle as well. And if ur test is still bfn, without a doubt, I believe it was AF even more so. Ive had TOO many different kinds of AFs since ttc! Lol its all confusing but you'll get more familiar with the particular changes YOUR body may make from time to time. Sometimes a light AF can be caused from new meds, hormone imbalance, and many other things. And of course stress, as your doc said but u said you weren't feeling stressed. And a short AF doesn't need to mean anything bad, sometimes its simply just a light, short flow. Sorry for this book. I'm feeling bad that your stuck like this. I can almost guarantee that if u started temping tomorrow a.m, it'll help relieve your stress. You'll see ur temps a bit lower and then once u get a rise, ull know after u have oed for a new cycle again . That's the only thing is temping doesn't tell you u oed ahead of time, it just CONFIRMS O so us women aren't wondering what's going on! Also sometimes a random early O can cause a light AF if ur lining wasnt built up quite as thick. Either way, even if u dont want to say your CD7 yet, id still BD when u can incase u O earlier or later so you dont miss O this cycle. I'm sorry for this lengthy reply. I myself am a perfect example of random short, light AFs. I actually had my first real AF in a very long time this cycle! Yay! Anywhooo, good luck and I hope this advise helps. Just always remember, although IB is not a bad thing, its also not very common at all. I never even heard of it til coming on b&b lolClick to expand...

Hey aidensmommy,
Thanks for your long reply, I really needed someone to tell me all this. As my mom is still thinking am pregnant. That makes me more mad. 
I have never done temps and charting , I dont even know what a bbt thermometer looks like. Please let me know if its the same as the thermometer we use for checking fever. Usually i get pain on the day I have O..its like a very clear pain.
Yes Iam totally accepting now that Iam on cd 7 :)
Thanks a lot sweetie..


----------



## Fiza123

Jrepp said:


> I would count the 2 days as cycle days 1 and 2, making you roughly on cd 7. I don't know how long your typical cycles are or anything, but you could be feeling the beginning stages of ovulation.

 Yes thanks jrepp..i really think this pinching is coz am getting ready for O :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 21 dpo cd 35...but i had a short af on cd 29 which lasted 2 days
> 
> I truly think you had a 28 day cycle last cycle and are on to a new cycle. If you don't temp, its very possible and very common to O earlier or later at random times, even if u usually have a normal cycle and when u O earlier, AF is due earlier as well. You probably oed between CD14-16 last cycle. And I'm pretty positive ur on CD7 today . Id def start looking at it as a new cycle and get to Bding! If u look at my charts in my SIG, they can help u decide if u want to chart ur temps to track O so ur not confused like this. Plus my charts show that I had extremely light AFs about 2&3 cycles ago and I wasn't pregnant:-(. I wish. I'm not trying to sound harsh or anything but I can only imagine how ur minds going nuts. IB is actually not very common so the odds of it being a short AF is alot.more likely. Megan had the same thing happen in a Non bfp cycle as well. And if ur test is still bfn, without a doubt, I believe it was AF even more so. Ive had TOO many different kinds of AFs since ttc! Lol its all confusing but you'll get more familiar with the particular changes YOUR body may make from time to time. Sometimes a light AF can be caused from new meds, hormone imbalance, and many other things. And of course stress, as your doc said but u said you weren't feeling stressed. And a short AF doesn't need to mean anything bad, sometimes its simply just a light, short flow. Sorry for this book. I'm feeling bad that your stuck like this. I can almost guarantee that if u started temping tomorrow a.m, it'll help relieve your stress. You'll see ur temps a bit lower and then once u get a rise, ull know after u have oed for a new cycle again . That's the only thing is temping doesn't tell you u oed ahead of time, it just CONFIRMS O so us women aren't wondering what's going on! Also sometimes a random early O can cause a light AF if ur lining wasnt built up quite as thick. Either way, even if u dont want to say your CD7 yet, id still BD when u can incase u O earlier or later so you dont miss O this cycle. I'm sorry for this lengthy reply. I myself am a perfect example of random short, light AFs. I actually had my first real AF in a very long time this cycle! Yay! Anywhooo, good luck and I hope this advise helps. Just always remember, although IB is not a bad thing, its also not very common at all. I never even heard of it til coming on b&b lol Click to expand...
> 
> Hey aidensmommy,
> Thanks for your long reply, I really needed someone to tell me all this. As my mom is still thinking am pregnant. That makes me more mad.
> I have never done temps and charting , I dont even know what a bbt thermometer looks like. Please let me know if its the same as the thermometer we use for checking fever. Usually i get pain on the day I have O..its like a very clear pain.
> Yes Iam totally accepting now that Iam on cd 7 :)
> Thanks a lot sweetie..Click to expand...

No problem!!!  I'm glad I could help! And the bbt thermometers are not the same as reg ones BUT they're very easy to find. They only cost about $10 at rite aid or WalMart and you'll usually find them in the pregnancy test/family planning section and it'll say "basal body thermometer" on it. And once u get it, what I do is I set an alarm for 5 a.m (u can choose which time works best for u) u just have to make sure its the same time or within the 30min time frame because when u take your temp the moment after waking, before u move or anything, besides to grab ur thermometer of course (I keep mne on my side table nice and close to me) and ur temps are taken the same time every day afrr a 3-4hr block of sleep, u are able to see a pattern showing when u O. Its so cool how bbt charting works!  and the fertility friend app in my SIG helps guide u through it all quite a bit. Plus I like to consider myself a charting pro so I'm here to help . 
So CD7, its def not too late to temp this cycle. We aren't sure of ur normal O date yet, which we will learn from temping but how long is ur cycle usually? I may be able to at least help u time BD before temping confirms ur O day if I know ur cycle length. My first cycle temping, I used opks as well just because the opks tell u you are about to O before hand where as the temps tell u after but other than an u/s, bbt is truly the only thing that can really make a woman feel sure about O so there wont be any more guessing. I love it, I love it! Lol . And ull learn ur LP length and ur LP length doesnt change so youll always know right when to expect AF or test . If u have any other questions, ill be more than happy to help! 
:dust:


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 21 dpo cd 35...but i had a short af on cd 29 which lasted 2 days
> 
> I truly think you had a 28 day cycle last cycle and are on to a new cycle. If you don't temp, its very possible and very common to O earlier or later at random times, even if u usually have a normal cycle and when u O earlier, AF is due earlier as well. You probably oed between CD14-16 last cycle. And I'm pretty positive ur on CD7 today . Id def start looking at it as a new cycle and get to Bding! If u look at my charts in my SIG, they can help u decide if u want to chart ur temps to track O so ur not confused like this. Plus my charts show that I had extremely light AFs about 2&3 cycles ago and I wasn't pregnant:-(. I wish. I'm not trying to sound harsh or anything but I can only imagine how ur minds going nuts. IB is actually not very common so the odds of it being a short AF is alot.more likely. Megan had the same thing happen in a Non bfp cycle as well. And if ur test is still bfn, without a doubt, I believe it was AF even more so. Ive had TOO many different kinds of AFs since ttc! Lol its all confusing but you'll get more familiar with the particular changes YOUR body may make from time to time. Sometimes a light AF can be caused from new meds, hormone imbalance, and many other things. And of course stress, as your doc said but u said you weren't feeling stressed. And a short AF doesn't need to mean anything bad, sometimes its simply just a light, short flow. Sorry for this book. I'm feeling bad that your stuck like this. I can almost guarantee that if u started temping tomorrow a.m, it'll help relieve your stress. You'll see ur temps a bit lower and then once u get a rise, ull know after u have oed for a new cycle again . That's the only thing is temping doesn't tell you u oed ahead of time, it just CONFIRMS O so us women aren't wondering what's going on! Also sometimes a random early O can cause a light AF if ur lining wasnt built up quite as thick. Either way, even if u dont want to say your CD7 yet, id still BD when u can incase u O earlier or later so you dont miss O this cycle. I'm sorry for this lengthy reply. I myself am a perfect example of random short, light AFs. I actually had my first real AF in a very long time this cycle! Yay! Anywhooo, good luck and I hope this advise helps. Just always remember, although IB is not a bad thing, its also not very common at all. I never even heard of it til coming on b&b lol Click to expand...
> 
> Hey aidensmommy,
> Thanks for your long reply, I really needed someone to tell me all this. As my mom is still thinking am pregnant. That makes me more mad.
> I have never done temps and charting , I dont even know what a bbt thermometer looks like. Please let me know if its the same as the thermometer we use for checking fever. Usually i get pain on the day I have O..its like a very clear pain.
> Yes Iam totally accepting now that Iam on cd 7 :)
> Thanks a lot sweetie..Click to expand...
> 
> No problem!!!  I'm glad I could help! And the bbt thermometers are not the same as reg ones BUT they're very easy to find. They only cost about $10 at rite aid or WalMart and you'll usually find them in the pregnancy test/family planning section and it'll say "basal body thermometer" on it. And once u get it, what I do is I set an alarm for 5 a.m (u can choose which time works best for u) u just have to make sure its the same time or within the 30min time frame because when u take your temp the moment after waking, before u move or anything, besides to grab ur thermometer of course (I keep mne on my side table nice and close to me) and ur temps are taken the same time every day afrr a 3-4hr block of sleep, u are able to see a pattern showing when u O. Its so cool how bbt charting works!  and the fertility friend app in my SIG helps guide u through it all quite a bit. Plus I like to consider myself a charting pro so I'm here to help .
> So CD7, its def not too late to temp this cycle. We aren't sure of ur normal O date yet, which we will learn from temping but how long is ur cycle usually? I may be able to at least help u time BD before temping confirms ur O day if I know ur cycle length. My first cycle temping, I used opks as well just because the opks tell u you are about to O before hand where as the temps tell u after but other than an u/s, bbt is truly the only thing that can really make a woman feel sure about O so there wont be any more guessing. I love it, I love it! Lol . And ull learn ur LP length and ur LP length doesnt change so youll always know right when to expect AF or test . If u have any other questions, ill be more than happy to help!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Wow great info..thanks a lottt :)
Btw i stay in Saudi Arabia and I have to look around for bbt thermometer.
Once I find it, I will start temp..
Thanks a lot :)


----------



## Fiza123

I have registered fertility friend app..now hunt for bbt thermometer :)
All this is very interesting


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> I have registered fertility friend app..now hunt for bbt thermometer :)
> All this is very interesting

Hi Fiza,

I'm in saudi arabia as well, in jeddah. Where are you from? You can get bbt at any pharmacies. Al nahdi has various brands.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> I have registered fertility friend app..now hunt for bbt thermometer :)
> All this is very interesting

yay!  I'm sure just about any pharm will have them. They're a very common ttc tool in every country!  I love when we get new charters on her. Mdscpa was a new charter herself just a couple cycles ago and I loved it! For me, its fun helping people "analyze" their charts and believe me, you will be analyzing ur chart like crazy ur first cycle charting because you don't know what to expect. I went crazy my first few cycles charting lol. Just keep in mind, O is the only thing a chart can really tell you until after a missed period. If your temps remain high for 19+ days after O though, that's considered a good sign for pregnancy but if ur anything like us girls, we'd never make it to 19dpo before testing any how lol. What I'm trying to say is, try not to read TOO much into ur chart after O. Ur temps can look horrid and u could get ur bfp or ur temps could look great and it could be a bfn cycle. Its almost impossible to truly know of ur charts a good sign until u see a high temp still after missed AF. U dont even need this info yet lol but I figured id warn u ahead of time. Other than wanting to obsess over our temps, temping is the easiest part of ttc for me. I absolutely LOVE IT and I'm glad ur on board! I love comparing charts  FX for June!!!


----------



## teamlowery

Hi ladies. I'm excited, confused , and doubtful all at the same time. I'm still having mild cramping and burping. Today I'm having what feels like motion sickness which is how I felt when I was pregnant with my son, but I was dehydrated from partying at the beach not knowing I was pregnant. I haven't had any coffee or pop in the past two days, but I don't think it would cause me to have this weird feeling in my head. The :witch: was due today and nothing yet, but my HPT was :bfn: this am with SMU. My cycles changed from 28 days to 25 days since March. I'm gonna try to wait it out before I test again just incase my cycle decided to be 28 days this month.

What do you all think? Do you think I'm out?


----------



## aidensmommy1

teamlowery said:


> Hi ladies. I'm excited, confused , and doubtful all at the same time. I'm still having mild cramping and burping. Today I'm having what feels like motion sickness which is how I felt when I was pregnant with my son, but I was dehydrated from partying at the beach not knowing I was pregnant. I haven't had any coffee or pop in the past two days, but I don't think it would cause me to have this weird feeling in my head. The :witch: was due today and nothing yet, but my HPT was :bfn: this am with SMU. My cycles changed from 28 days to 25 days since March. I'm gonna try to wait it out before I test again just incase my cycle decided to be 28 days this month.
> 
> What do you all think? Do you think I'm out?

do u chart temps or how r u following O? If you are not temping, there's a strong possibility you oed later this cycle which would make AF due a few days later. Your not out til the witch shows. You may be testing a lil too early still. You could just barely be oing and not even know it or maybe u O'ed when ur cramping originally started. There's sooo many possibilities. If no bfp this cycle and u aren't already temping, id def give it a go! U can check out how it works in my SIG. Its really hard to answer honestly without knowing when you oed for sure. Anyways, if temping is just not something ud want to do, seeing as u probably o between CD11-14, like me, given ur cycle length, you could BD every other night from CD8-16 and that should be plenty...just an alternate to temping. I like temping because you know for sure when to expect AF and if you oed and all that good stuff that we all want to know! Lol. I wish I could be of more help but the only thing I feel fairly certain of is that you probably oed a couple days+ later than ur norm O so id give it another 2 days, and if no AF, try testing again. Good luck and FX!


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> I have registered fertility friend app..now hunt for bbt thermometer :)
> All this is very interesting
> 
> Hi Fiza,
> 
> I'm in saudi arabia as well, in jeddah. Where are you from? You can get bbt at any pharmacies. Al nahdi has various brands.....Click to expand...

Ohh thats great :) Iam in Al-Qassim 
Thanks for the info. I think we have Al-nahdi here.


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> I have registered fertility friend app..now hunt for bbt thermometer :)
> All this is very interesting
> 
> yay!  I'm sure just about any pharm will have them. They're a very common ttc tool in every country!  I love when we get new charters on her. Mdscpa was a new charter herself just a couple cycles ago and I loved it! For me, its fun helping people "analyze" their charts and believe me, you will be analyzing ur chart like crazy ur first cycle charting because you don't know what to expect. I went crazy my first few cycles charting lol. Just keep in mind, O is the only thing a chart can really tell you until after a missed period. If your temps remain high for 19+ days after O though, that's considered a good sign for pregnancy but if ur anything like us girls, we'd never make it to 19dpo before testing any how lol. What I'm trying to say is, try not to read TOO much into ur chart after O. Ur temps can look horrid and u could get ur bfp or ur temps could look great and it could be a bfn cycle. Its almost impossible to truly know of ur charts a good sign until u see a high temp still after missed AF. U dont even need this info yet lol but I figured id warn u ahead of time. Other than wanting to obsess over our temps, temping is the easiest part of ttc for me. I absolutely LOVE IT and I'm glad ur on board! I love comparing charts  FX for June!!!Click to expand...

Yay!! Iam excited :) yeah its better to warn me ahead of time..as u know later Iam going to trouble you all a lot :D
Going out to get the bbt thermometer now..c ya all later

P.s The people on this board are very friendly..i feel lucky to have you all in my tough time xoxo


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies,

Just got home from the hospital took us 2 hours waiting for the radiologist. She was very late for her supposed time. I really hate waiting.... Anyways, here's the result:

3rd Scan CD13 - 19/06/2014:

Right - 21 x 13mm (grown from 12 to 21 that's 4.5 a day)
Left - 20 x 13mm (grown from 14 to 20 that's 3 a day)
Lining - 7mm (same on CD11 scan)

But then they found another one on my Left measuring 19 x 15mm. This was the shocker. 

Then we went on to see the on-duty OB she was accomodating at first. Then she started asking whether we're gonna continue with her service or stick to our OB (who's on a day off). I asked her whether she's gonna prescribe a trigger shot tonight or not but she insist on making our decision to continue it with her. So i asked another question, if we continue with you, am i gonna get triggered or not. Then she said No. not now. Tomorrow. If you decided to continue with me i will give you the prescription then come back tomorrow for the injection. I hate her. She's not much of a help..... Never even said when to BD but she asked when was the last time you sleep together. Common, really sleep???? Cant she be more specific???? I'm really pissed right now we didnt get the trigger. And for her it's not enough yet for the shot... Planning to BD tonight then go back to the hospital tomorrow (our OB will be there and see if we're gonna get scanned again prior to the trigger shot). 

I just thought 18-22mm is enough for a trigger shot. If they have grown that fast i guessed by tomorrow they'll be around 23-26mm hope they're not too big.


----------



## Jrepp

7-8 dpo. Woke up feeling like AF was coming..... Who knows


----------



## teamlowery

aidensmommy1 said:


> teamlowery said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm excited, confused , and doubtful all at the same time. I'm still having mild cramping and burping. Today I'm having what feels like motion sickness which is how I felt when I was pregnant with my son, but I was dehydrated from partying at the beach not knowing I was pregnant. I haven't had any coffee or pop in the past two days, but I don't think it would cause me to have this weird feeling in my head. The :witch: was due today and nothing yet, but my HPT was :bfn: this am with SMU. My cycles changed from 28 days to 25 days since March. I'm gonna try to wait it out before I test again just incase my cycle decided to be 28 days this month.
> 
> What do you all think? Do you think I'm out?
> 
> do u chart temps or how r u following O? If you are not temping, there's a strong possibility you oed later this cycle which would make AF due a few days later. Your not out til the witch shows. You may be testing a lil too early still. You could just barely be oing and not even know it or maybe u O'ed when ur cramping originally started. There's sooo many possibilities. If no bfp this cycle and u aren't already temping, id def give it a go! U can check out how it works in my SIG. Its really hard to answer honestly without knowing when you oed for sure. Anyways, if temping is just not something ud want to do, seeing as u probably o between CD11-14, like me, given ur cycle length, you could BD every other night from CD8-16 and that should be plenty...just an alternate to temping. I like temping because you know for sure when to expect AF and if you oed and all that good stuff that we all want to know! Lol. I wish I could be of more help but the only thing I feel fairly certain of is that you probably oed a couple days+ later than ur norm O so id give it another 2 days, and if no AF, try testing again. Good luck and FX!Click to expand...

Hi

I started temping after my period this month. They're not real consistent and I think that may be my thermometer. I'm pretty sure I had the big O on June 5 we DTD June 2,3, 5, and 8. My cycles are usually like clockwork. I've never been late without pregnancy. Just the last 4 cycles have been earlier. I never have cramping until the morning I wake up to AF. My temp has been up and rising slightly over that last 5 days. It was 98.01, 98. 05, 98.09 and it was 98.33 today. Which those aren't really high temps but higher than pre ovulation. IDK. If I don't get a BFP this month I'm gonna invest in a better thermometer and use OPKs.


----------



## Jrepp

Well, I'm having quite the day today. I just feel so horribly about everything that has happened this past week. My husband must have been so scared with me coming out of surgery and then not being able to see me for like 5 hours while they tried to get the pain under control. I feel so bad for him! It's hard to think that a week ago I was in the hospital in the worst pain of my life. Thank god he was here to take care of me, but I can't imagine what he must be feeling. I just can't stop crying and feeling bad. My mom says it's just the meds! :cry:


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I was planning on taking a FRER in the morning but when I got home from work I was like oh what the heck, I only have 3 ICs left I'll just take on. And look what I got!! This pic is with no photo color retouching!! 9DPO today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mdscpa

chelsealynnb said:


> So I was planning on taking a FRER in the morning but when I got home from work I was like oh what the heck, I only have 3 ICs left I'll just take on. And look what I got!! This pic is with no photo color retouching!! 9DPO today.

That's definitely a line. No doubt..... Im so so happy for u chelsea..... Another june :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## chelsealynnb

mdscpa said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I was planning on taking a FRER in the morning but when I got home from work I was like oh what the heck, I only have 3 ICs left I'll just take on. And look what I got!! This pic is with no photo color retouching!! 9DPO today.
> 
> That's definitely a line. No doubt..... Im so so happy for u chelsea..... Another june :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!! Praying this is a sticky one!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Chelsea!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Well ladies looks like I'll be back to TTC soon :( 
HCG is at 40 Progesterone is only at 0.80 I don't know how to feel besides heartbroken. Dads are saying we will just keep trying, which is the attitude I need to have. I can't help but feel like something is wrong with me. I get to hear baby heartbeats at work all day, making stuffed animals for new babies, and I just hurt. 

Low progesterone seems to be the common denominator here, so we'll see what my doctor feels like doing. Something tells me nothing until I have three miscarriages. Maybe time to find a new doctor? I dunno. 

I am glad that I can come here and talk with you all. Thanks for being so supportive. 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## pitbullmomma

OMG Chelsea yayyy!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no pitbull :( I'm so sorry Hun :(


----------



## Jrepp

Frer Chelsea! I'm sorry pitbull, maybe you can get progesterone suppositories?


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm at my son's last All Star game of the season then I'm speeding off to get FRERs!


----------



## Fiza123

chelsealynnb said:


> So I was planning on taking a FRER in the morning but when I got home from work I was like oh what the heck, I only have 3 ICs left I'll just take on. And look what I got!! This pic is with no photo color retouching!! 9DPO today.

Congrats chelsea... Yay!! Another BFP in this thread..


----------



## chelsealynnb

Just took a FRER. Suuuuper faint but it's there :happydance: I'm heading into the hospital tomorrow to get labs drawn (I have a standing order from my doc for betas) and then after that comes back I start on progesterone. Fx'd this one sticks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay congrats Chelsea!! Another June bfp! I've been saying for months that June would be lucky and it actually is!  It my bday month and the month i got my BFP with aiden so I just had a good feeling for us . H & H 9 months to you!! 

I hope to see many other bfps this month! FX!!!
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Chelsea!!!!!! Congrats, Hun!!!!!! <3


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm tempted to temp over the weekend...but haven't decided yet. It's nice to not have to wake up and temp but I have O'ed on CD 16 before (tomorrow) and don't want to miss it! Oh well, I guess I'll figure that out later :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm tempted to temp over the weekend...but haven't decided yet. It's nice to not have to wake up and temp but I have O'ed on CD 16 before (tomorrow) and don't want to miss it! Oh well, I guess I'll figure that out later :)

FX for O tomorrow!! 
I'm pretty positive I'm O'ing today...still waiting to do an opk though and see what that has to say but I do feels some ovary twinges and unless I'm going to O a little late this cycle, CD12 for me is usually the latest day I O. We shall see . My temp did what u predicted tho, it only went up a little so I know I didn't O yest, plus I didn't feel o pains yest. My ovary was going nuts at times but no actual O pain until today. FX we end up on the same DPO this cycle!


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Chelsea and all the best for O day, Wishing :) Hope June is lucky lucky!!


----------



## Jrepp

8-9 dpo, and I caved. Took one of the wondfos. It's stark white. With no triphasic shift I am pretty sure I'm out this month. Expecting AF to be here in 6-7 days.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still have hope for u jess! At least ur temps still up there . I'm keeping hope for u!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just got a positive opk . So O today or tomorrow. Its positive but it does get a tad bit darker right before I O (literally... going by O pains and such as well) so I'm going to test 2 more time today and see how those look. Otherwise, ill test again tomorrow and see what my temp does . FX for a good spike!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, 

Just got back from the hospital. My doc gave me Pregnyl 5,000iui. She likes what my follicles looked like yesterday. She said we should refrain from BD within 24 hours then BD everyday after that but me and DH don't wanna miss this night or at dawn later heheheheh.... Esp that before going to the hospital i got a brown stain in my undies. Maybe this is ovulation spotting.... Took opk and error hate it.... She prescribed me with some progesterone tablets forgot the name for me to take starting tomorrow for two weeks. She's a little concern about my lining being at 7mm. For her it's not enough for eggs to implant. I hope it all helps. And i know it will give me higher temp after tomorrow.....


----------



## chelsealynnb

Labs came back, HCG is at level 10. Man those tests are sensitive!


----------



## Jrepp

When is your second test?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> When is your second test?

Monday


----------



## chelsealynnb

Got my Prometrium prescription. Have to get my blood drawn every 3-4 days, then when my levels hit 3,000-5,000 I'll have an ultrasound. Please be a sticky bean!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you, Hun!!!!!!!!! I seriously hope and pray this is your sticky bean!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

FX for you Chelsea........ Praying you'll have the stickiest bean.........


----------



## Fiza123

Fx for you chelsea..it will be a sticky bean


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> I just got a positive opk . So O today or tomorrow. Its positive but it does get a tad bit darker right before I O (literally... going by O pains and such as well) so I'm going to test 2 more time today and see how those look. Otherwise, ill test again tomorrow and see what my temp does . FX for a good spike!

Hoping you will catch the egg..fx for you..i have started taking temps :)


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a positive opk . So O today or tomorrow. Its positive but it does get a tad bit darker right before I O (literally... going by O pains and such as well) so I'm going to test 2 more time today and see how those look. Otherwise, ill test again tomorrow and see what my temp does . FX for a good spike!
> 
> Hoping you will catch the egg..fx for you..i have started taking temps :)Click to expand...

That's good FIZA123.... I'm sure you'll like it....... Please, if you're able to, kindly post the link of your chart here so a lot of us can stalk to it.... It's gonna be exciting....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omgosh! I actually got my first ever big temp spike for O! Yay!  I was very excited to see my temp this A.M. I did not expect it to be any higher than 97.7 but it was actually 97.92. It jumped by .6 (I believe). I never go above a jump of .2-.4. I def like vaginal temping & I'm happy to be in the tww and I pray my temp stays up tomorrow and the rest of the cycle cuz if my tube is open already and there's an egg to be caught, there's not much room for us to miss our shot this cycle, we def covered it bding wise and I had great EWCM so it'll help me figure out if my treatment worked yet . Anyywhoo...
TONS OF BABY DUST TO U ALL!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omgosh! I actually got my first ever big temp spike for O! Yay!  I was very excited to see my temp this A.M. I did not expect it to be any higher than 97.7 but it was actually 97.92. It jumped by 9! (I believe).
> Im happy to be in the tww and I pray my temp stays up tomorrow and the rest of the cycle cuz if my tube is open already and there's an egg to be caught, there's not much room for us to miss our shot this cycle so it'll help me figure out if my treatment worked yet . Anyywhoo...
> TONS OF BABY DUST TO U ALL!

FX for you Mary.... That was a very nice rise..... Praying this is your month...

AFM, my temp is starting to rise (i guess) either i Oed last night or today. Expecting to see a jump tomorrow.... Doc is happy we have two dominant follies on CD13. 21mm and 20mm from right and left respectively. And another 19mm from left. She said we have a higher chance of twins. We will see....


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omgosh! I actually got my first ever big temp spike for O! Yay!  I was very excited to see my temp this A.M. I did not expect it to be any higher than 97.7 but it was actually 97.92. It jumped by .6 (I believe). I never go above a jump of .2-.4. I def like vaginal temping & I'm happy to be in the tww and I pray my temp stays up tomorrow and the rest of the cycle cuz if my tube is open already and there's an egg to be caught, there's not much room for us to miss our shot this cycle, we def covered it bding wise and I had great EWCM so it'll help me figure out if my treatment worked yet . Anyywhoo...
> TONS OF BABY DUST TO U ALL!

OMG Mary!!!!! That temp jump is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo!!! I'm so excited, so ready to see your BFP!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Omgosh! I actually got my first ever big temp spike for O! Yay!  I was very excited to see my temp this A.M. I did not expect it to be any higher than 97.7 but it was actually 97.92. It jumped by 9! (I believe).
> Im happy to be in the tww and I pray my temp stays up tomorrow and the rest of the cycle cuz if my tube is open already and there's an egg to be caught, there's not much room for us to miss our shot this cycle so it'll help me figure out if my treatment worked yet . Anyywhoo...
> TONS OF BABY DUST TO U ALL!
> 
> FX for you Mary.... That was a very nice rise..... Praying this is your month...
> 
> AFM, my temp is starting to rise (i guess) either i Oed last night or today. Expecting to see a jump tomorrow.... Doc is happy we have two dominant follies on CD13. 21mm and 20mm from right and left respectively. And another 19mm from left. She said we have a higher chance of twins. We will see....Click to expand...

Glad your follicles are a good size!!! Now it's time for conception to occur!!! :) FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a positive opk . So O today or tomorrow. Its positive but it does get a tad bit darker right before I O (literally... going by O pains and such as well) so I'm going to test 2 more time today and see how those look. Otherwise, ill test again tomorrow and see what my temp does . FX for a good spike!
> 
> Hoping you will catch the egg..fx for you..i have started taking temps :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's good FIZA123.... I'm sure you'll like it....... Please, if you're able to, kindly post the link of your chart here so a lot of us can stalk to it.... It's gonna be exciting....Click to expand...

Can you tell me how to post the link..I have no idea..just copy and paste??


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Omgosh! I actually got my first ever big temp spike for O! Yay!  I was very excited to see my temp this A.M. I did not expect it to be any higher than 97.7 but it was actually 97.92. It jumped by 9! (I believe).
> Im happy to be in the tww and I pray my temp stays up tomorrow and the rest of the cycle cuz if my tube is open already and there's an egg to be caught, there's not much room for us to miss our shot this cycle so it'll help me figure out if my treatment worked yet . Anyywhoo...
> TONS OF BABY DUST TO U ALL!
> 
> FX for you Mary.... That was a very nice rise..... Praying this is your month...
> 
> AFM, my temp is starting to rise (i guess) either i Oed last night or today. Expecting to see a jump tomorrow.... Doc is happy we have two dominant follies on CD13. 21mm and 20mm from right and left respectively. And another 19mm from left. She said we have a higher chance of twins. We will see....Click to expand...

Wow hope u get twins...fx for you


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omgosh! I actually got my first ever big temp spike for O! Yay!  I was very excited to see my temp this A.M. I did not expect it to be any higher than 97.7 but it was actually 97.92. It jumped by .6 (I believe). I never go above a jump of .2-.4. I def like vaginal temping & I'm happy to be in the tww and I pray my temp stays up tomorrow and the rest of the cycle cuz if my tube is open already and there's an egg to be caught, there's not much room for us to miss our shot this cycle, we def covered it bding wise and I had great EWCM so it'll help me figure out if my treatment worked yet . Anyywhoo...
> TONS OF BABY DUST TO U ALL!

Lovely!! Hope your temps stay up and you get bfp :)


----------



## Jennuuh

I wish I knew more about charting so I could comment, but a temp jump sounds awesome Mary!! Hopefully the enzymes have already worked their magic and a BFP is waiting for you this month! 

Good luck Mdscpa!! Twins would be so exciting! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a positive opk . So O today or tomorrow. Its positive but it does get a tad bit darker right before I O (literally... going by O pains and such as well) so I'm going to test 2 more time today and see how those look. Otherwise, ill test again tomorrow and see what my temp does . FX for a good spike!
> 
> Hoping you will catch the egg..fx for you..i have started taking temps :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's good FIZA123.... I'm sure you'll like it....... Please, if you're able to, kindly post the link of your chart here so a lot of us can stalk to it.... It's gonna be exciting....Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell me how to post the link..I have no idea..just copy and paste??Click to expand...

Here's how to get the link from your FF account.

1. Go To your FF account, CLICK on SHARING and CLICK on GET CODE.... You'll see different links there but you need the one for BB. (image below)
2. COPY the link (sample highlighted).
3. Go to your Profile here in BB (USER CP).
4. Edit Signature.
5. Paste the link you copied (step no.2)
6. Then save.

Hope this helps.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

You doing well, Jenna? Little bean seems to be all snuggled in to stay!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jennuuh said:


> I wish I knew more about charting so I could comment, but a temp jump sounds awesome Mary!! Hopefully the enzymes have already worked their magic and a BFP is waiting for you this month!
> 
> Good luck Mdscpa!! Twins would be so exciting! Fingers crossed!!

Thank you. I'm just waiting for at least 2 weeks before i start testing. Doc just told us to BD 24 hours after the shot and every day for one week. But me and DH didn't follow her. We BD'd morning before the shot and this AM as well. I just feel like i was O'ing yesterday so decided not to wait 24 hours. I just hope DH's swimmers are still fine and enough if for some reason I O after few hours today or tomorrow. 

I just want to have :bfp: no matter how many they are there... Only time will tell.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Digi is more sensitive that I thought. HCG level was 10 yesterday and this morning the digi was positive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mdscpa

FX for you Chelsea.... Im really happy for you... Have a H&H 9 mos.


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg look at that progression!!!! Gorgeous, Chelsea!!! This bean is sticky!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I have a really good feeling about this one. I picked up my Prometrium yesterday and the bottle said "take 100mg once per day" but I was almost sure that the nurse had said to take 200mg a day so I called and it had accidentally been called in wrong. It's supposed to be 200mg a day. Glad I caught that! They were very apologetic.


----------



## Jennuuh

Wishing1010 said:


> You doing well, Jenna? Little bean seems to be all snuggled in to stay!!!!

So far, so good! I've been going a little mad waiting for the next ultrasound but hanging in there! Are you feeling like you definitely O'd already, or are you still not sure? You probably mentioned that somewhere in your journal, but i'm terrible with remembering who said what in which journal! 

Also, congrats Chelsea!! That is great progression!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a positive opk . So O today or tomorrow. Its positive but it does get a tad bit darker right before I O (literally... going by O pains and such as well) so I'm going to test 2 more time today and see how those look. Otherwise, ill test again tomorrow and see what my temp does . FX for a good spike!
> 
> Hoping you will catch the egg..fx for you..i have started taking temps :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's good FIZA123.... I'm sure you'll like it....... Please, if you're able to, kindly post the link of your chart here so a lot of us can stalk to it.... It's gonna be exciting....Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell me how to post the link..I have no idea..just copy and paste??Click to expand...

when u look above your chart when ur signed in, it says "More", click that and then you'll see "share/email chart", click that and then click "edit/share home page" (its the top one on the page) and your link for sharing will be right there 


EDIT-Sry I just saw mdscpa already answered! Lol . And she told u how to put it in ur SIG on here, I left that part out lol. Cant wait to start chart stalking u! Plus we can help u to pin point O for ur first cycle temping  GL!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Omgosh! I actually got my first ever big temp spike for O! Yay!  I was very excited to see my temp this A.M. I did not expect it to be any higher than 97.7 but it was actually 97.92. It jumped by 9! (I believe).
> Im happy to be in the tww and I pray my temp stays up tomorrow and the rest of the cycle cuz if my tube is open already and there's an egg to be caught, there's not much room for us to miss our shot this cycle so it'll help me figure out if my treatment worked yet . Anyywhoo...
> TONS OF BABY DUST TO U ALL!
> 
> FX for you Mary.... That was a very nice rise..... Praying this is your month...
> 
> AFM, my temp is starting to rise (i guess) either i Oed last night or today. Expecting to see a jump tomorrow.... Doc is happy we have two dominant follies on CD13. 21mm and 20mm from right and left respectively. And another 19mm from left. She said we have a higher chance of twins. We will see....Click to expand...

woohoo!  I'm very excited for u this month! You have nice clear tubes, hubby has good swimmers and u have good eggys!! Yay! FX sooo very tight for u!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> I wish I knew more about charting so I could comment, but a temp jump sounds awesome Mary!! Hopefully the enzymes have already worked their magic and a BFP is waiting for you this month!
> 
> Good luck Mdscpa!! Twins would be so exciting! Fingers crossed!!

thank you!  FX soo very, very tight!! Ive been reading this stuff is used in other countries for actual medicine everyday (such as Germany and Asia) and they have studies that prove this stuff dissolves dead scar tissue as fast as 8-16 wks. Its been 9 wks for me...fx! Either way, I have a good feeling for the summer so if this isn't our cycle, maybe cycle 15 or 16 will be our lucky one. I cant wait! 

How are u? Have u had a scan at all yet?


----------



## Fiza123

hey girls,
thanks mdscpa and aidensmommy :) 
can u see the SIG??


----------



## Fiza123

why is it showing chart not updated :(


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> hey girls,
> thanks mdscpa and aidensmommy :)
> can u see the SIG??

I see it, hmmmmm, why's the chart not updated? maybe FF is trying to wait for few more days.... gonna be hard to read it just yet since you just started. Did mine the first time like yours. Anyhow, it's on the low side maybe your nearing your O...... Better get busy in BD. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> why is it showing chart not updated :(

Try to change your ticker i had the same the first time i put it. It will automatically update it here so you dont have to copy the link again.


----------



## Fiza123

okiez thanks will do it :)


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123, i just noticed it's been awhile since you were trying. Did you and your DH been to fertility specialist already? I would recommend you should like we did to see if everything is ok. FX everything is ok though.... :hugs: You deserve a :bfp:


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123, i just noticed it's been awhile since you were trying. Did you and your DH been to fertility specialist already? I would recommend you should like we did to see if everything is ok. FX everything is ok though.... :hugs: You deserve a :bfp:

Have done all the treatments. My Dh has azoospermia..Even did ivf/icsi in 2009.They couldnt find any sperm in tese..still hav to get karyotyping done..but recently my Dh got SA done and it showed less than million sperms. Coz of some tablets prescribed..so this is my hope that I conceive naturally..
now ppl may think am crazy..but its not wrong to be hopeful..after all only one swimmer is enough


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Fiza123, i just noticed it's been awhile since you were trying. Did you and your DH been to fertility specialist already? I would recommend you should like we did to see if everything is ok. FX everything is ok though.... :hugs: You deserve a :bfp:
> 
> Have done all the treatments. My Dh has azoospermia..Even did ivf/icsi in 2009.They couldnt find any sperm in tese..still hav to get karyotyping done..but recently my Dh got SA done and it showed less than million sperms. Coz of some tablets prescribed..so this is my hope that I conceive naturally..
> now ppl may think am crazy..but its not wrong to be hopeful..after all only one swimmer is enoughClick to expand...

My DH never had his SA before but he tried FERTILAID for Men, Countboost and Motility boost for two months. I don't know if those meds helped him though but that's the time when he had his SA done and they were all good. So who knows if it did help or not. But he thinks it did help him though. Maybe your DH can try that one since he was already taking some meds. He even wanted to buy again and and get an SA again to see whether it will up his numbers or not. He ordered it in amazon but it won't be delivered to you directly since your in saudi, you have to get it from customs and have it cleared like my DH did. Those are medicines and they are in someway strict here. They won't deliver it coz they need to open the package with your presence and see what's in it. But it's no biggie they will release it.


----------



## Fiza123

Yes my Dh has tried some meds and i guess it does help..he is going to continue taking those. And if required we are going to get ivf/icsi done again..Am going to try naturally for 3 months most probably..


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> Yes my Dh has tried some meds and i guess it does help..he is going to continue taking those. And if required we are going to get ivf/icsi done again..Am going to try naturally for 3 months most probably..

FX your DH's numbers will increase and have the strongest swimmer reach your egg.......


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone! Congrats chelsea! 
This cycle sure did fly by, its time to start testing for ovulation again! Probably went by so quick because work has been hectic!!! Our supervisor left 2 weeks ago and they aren't going to be hiring a new one. So I have gone full time and taken on supervisor responsibilities. They are also going to be training me on the desk side so eventually ill be opening new accounts and loans! Once I get the hang of it all I will be asking for more money! So I guess in a way I got/am getting promoted! We have been distracted from ttc also because we are flying back to Texas in 2 weeks! Its been a year and a half since we have been back, and im super excited to hang out with my parents and in laws...its tough living 14 hours away


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Fiza123, i just noticed it's been awhile since you were trying. Did you and your DH been to fertility specialist already? I would recommend you should like we did to see if everything is ok. FX everything is ok though.... :hugs: You deserve a :bfp:
> 
> Have done all the treatments. My Dh has azoospermia..Even did ivf/icsi in 2009.They couldnt find any sperm in tese..still hav to get karyotyping done..but recently my Dh got SA done and it showed less than million sperms. Coz of some tablets prescribed..so this is my hope that I conceive naturally..
> now ppl may think am crazy..but its not wrong to be hopeful..after all only one swimmer is enoughClick to expand...

You are not crazy at all! If you are, well I guess I am too! I'm 1dpo hoping a miracle will happen, as I only have one tube & its blocked with scar tissue on the distal end :'-(. I started to give up hope for a couple months but here I am still trying! . I have been taking enzymes for about 7 wks now and they are made to dissolve dead scar tissue and have been proven to unblock tubes so im just hoping and praying it works for me! If not, ivf will be our next step but we def can't afford it anytime soon :-\. Anyways, I hope we both get our miracle and that all of us get our bfps this month!! FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok, so I just got a positive opk again, a tad bit darker than yest but had my O pains yest along with my positive opk and a good spike this a.m. I'm thinking (& hoping) that I oed yest evening and that I'm still just getting left over LH from my surge...? What do u guys think? I haven't had any temps higher than todays all cycle so I'm guessing it was O and I know ill really have to just wait and see be do any of u get positives the day after O often? I only have once before about 3, maybe 4 cycles ago. I really hope today was my rise for O because ive always wanted a good O spike...lol.


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Fiza123, i just noticed it's been awhile since you were trying. Did you and your DH been to fertility specialist already? I would recommend you should like we did to see if everything is ok. FX everything is ok though.... :hugs: You deserve a :bfp:
> 
> Have done all the treatments. My Dh has azoospermia..Even did ivf/icsi in 2009.They couldnt find any sperm in tese..still hav to get karyotyping done..but recently my Dh got SA done and it showed less than million sperms. Coz of some tablets prescribed..so this is my hope that I conceive naturally..
> now ppl may think am crazy..but its not wrong to be hopeful..after all only one swimmer is enoughClick to expand...
> 
> You are not crazy at all! If you are, well I guess I am too! I'm 1dpo hoping a miracle will happen, as I only have one tube & its blocked with scar tissue on the distal end :'-(. I started to give up hope for a couple months but here I am still trying! . I have been taking enzymes for about 7 wks now and they are made to dissolve dead scar tissue and have been proven to unblock tubes so im just hoping and praying it works for me! If not, ivf will be our next step but we def can't afford it anytime soon :-\. Anyways, I hope we both get our miracle and that all of us get our bfps this month!! FX!!!Click to expand...

Yes the enzymes will unblock the tube..lets keep our hopes high :) 
Praying for you.. 
Xoxo


----------



## aidensmommy1

I will be praying for you as well! Never give up hope! Ur forever baby will come!  & mine will too!

Btw everyone, I started a blog starting back from march, its now finally caught up. Ill add it in my SIG too but plz follow! . The link is....

https://wishing4another1.wordpress.com

:dust:


----------



## Jennuuh

Just subscribed Mary! I'm hoping your enzymes do some magic, but I'm glad to hear you're so optimistic about IVF! Twins would be awesome, and they would have a GREAT big brother to help out! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jennuuh said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> You doing well, Jenna? Little bean seems to be all snuggled in to stay!!!!
> 
> So far, so good! I've been going a little mad waiting for the next ultrasound but hanging in there! Are you feeling like you definitely O'd already, or are you still not sure? You probably mentioned that somewhere in your journal, but i'm terrible with remembering who said what in which journal!
> 
> Also, congrats Chelsea!! That is great progression!Click to expand...

I can't imagine how nerve-wracking awaiting your next appointment must be!!! FX it is a wonderful appt! I believe I saw somewhere on BnB that you wanted to wait till 16 weeks to announce. Is that correct? I think you two do whatever makes you feel the most comfortable! I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!

I think today is O day, we shall see! I haven't decided if I'm temping in the morning yet or not, my alarm went off this morning to temp and I couldn't fall back asleep. I would like one more of good sleep lol. Besides, one day of not temping isn't bad. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, how are you doing?!?! Been quiet on your end recently!!!! <3 Hope you are healing up well!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm honestly having a pretty rough go of it right now. I didn't want to be all negative when good things are happening for everyone else. My leg is absolutely killing me. It's like a constant state of painful sleep that I can't seem to get rid of, with a lot of fire like pain (like someone sewed a red hot poker into my leg). It sucks so bad. If the pain in my foot doesn't go away, they are going to have to do another operation and do the same thing to the nerve in my foot.

On top of that, ttc is really depressing me right now. I just passed baby #2's edd and I'm really depressed. I have worked so incredibly hard (as have all of you) only to either fail miserably or get there only to have everything taken away. It's really hard emotionally on me right now to be seeing so many people getting positives and I'm still just milling about. I told my hubby today that I am over the dissappointment and heart break. I'm so glad for those of you that have gotten a positive. 

I think I'm just mentally not in the greatest mind set right now and I don't want to rub off on anyone as being mean or bitchy or anything.


----------



## Jennuuh

Wishing1010 said:


> I can't imagine how nerve-wracking awaiting your next appointment must be!!! FX it is a wonderful appt! I believe I saw somewhere on BnB that you wanted to wait till 16 weeks to announce. Is that correct? I think you two do whatever makes you feel the most comfortable! I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think today is O day, we shall see! I haven't decided if I'm temping in the morning yet or not, my alarm went off this morning to temp and I couldn't fall back asleep. I would like one more of good sleep lol. Besides, one day of not temping isn't bad. :)

I think I was just spoiled with the weekly ultrasounds in the beginning. My breast tenderness and sensitivity has been gone almost completely today and I got myself all worked up about it. I went to four different stores looking for a fetal heartbeat doppler (although I'm almost positive it's too early, but I needed to feel proactive) and none of them had any. So I'm ordering one off line somewhere. And yes, I think we're going to wait until 16 weeks. I might even wait a little longer than that. We're enjoying just us and close family and friends knowing for now. I have a friend who is constantly talking about her pregnancy (announced at 8wks now 13-14) and three of my friends have actually said they've blocked her from their news feed because its just a tad bit annoying - And they have kids themselves. I do NOT want to be that person. So I decided we'll announce the baby news, we'll announce the gender (maybe), and when baby is born. Then do minor updates here and there. I don't want to push our news down anyone's throat!

Jess - I know how you feel about the announcements. I feel like we went through a million and it never got any easier. I couldn't imagine passing a due date without having the anticipation of said baby arriving any day. We're here to help you though, whenever you need support. 

I really hope your pain starts to get easier to handle, and you won't need another surgery on your nerve. Are you still feeling hopeful that you may have caught your O time this month? Still holding out hope over here!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ok, so I just got a positive opk again, a tad bit darker than yest but had my O pains yest along with my positive opk and a good spike this a.m. I'm thinking (& hoping) that I oed yest evening and that I'm still just getting left over LH from my surge...? What do u guys think? I haven't had any temps higher than todays all cycle so I'm guessing it was O and I know ill really have to just wait and see be do any of u get positives the day after O often? I only have once before about 3, maybe 4 cycles ago. I really hope today was my rise for O because ive always wanted a good O spike...lol.

You're so lucky getting + opk twice in a row but of course that will lead to confusion. I did mine this cycle and wasted two of them for giving me an error. Will need to buy a cheapie next time (if the need arises) instead of using digis. I would go for the first + opk though as your O judging by the temp rise yesterday which i really really like, unlike mine, always having a slow rise.... Guessing after two more days for me before i get the cross hairs....I think i O'ed yesterday although i'm still having strong cramps on both my ovaries as of today but not as strong as yesterdays. Few hours after my HCG shot that i guess is a lot stronger though, feels like something is tearing inside..... I don't know maybe it's just a reaction from the shot.


----------



## Jrepp

Jennuuh said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I can't imagine how nerve-wracking awaiting your next appointment must be!!! FX it is a wonderful appt! I believe I saw somewhere on BnB that you wanted to wait till 16 weeks to announce. Is that correct? I think you two do whatever makes you feel the most comfortable! I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think today is O day, we shall see! I haven't decided if I'm temping in the morning yet or not, my alarm went off this morning to temp and I couldn't fall back asleep. I would like one more of good sleep lol. Besides, one day of not temping isn't bad. :)
> 
> I think I was just spoiled with the weekly ultrasounds in the beginning. My breast tenderness and sensitivity has been gone almost completely today and I got myself all worked up about it. I went to four different stores looking for a fetal heartbeat doppler (although I'm almost positive it's too early, but I needed to feel proactive) and none of them had any. So I'm ordering one off line somewhere. And yes, I think we're going to wait until 16 weeks. I might even wait a little longer than that. We're enjoying just us and close family and friends knowing for now. I have a friend who is constantly talking about her pregnancy (announced at 8wks now 13-14) and three of my friends have actually said they've blocked her from their news feed because its just a tad bit annoying - And they have kids themselves. I do NOT want to be that person. So I decided we'll announce the baby news, we'll announce the gender (maybe), and when baby is born. Then do minor updates here and there. I don't want to push our news down anyone's throat!
> 
> Jess - I know how you feel about the announcements. I feel like we went through a million and it never got any easier. I couldn't imagine passing a due date without having the anticipation of said baby arriving any day. We're here to help you though, whenever you need support.
> 
> I really hope your pain starts to get easier to handle, and you won't need another surgery on your nerve. Are you still feeling hopeful that you may have caught your O time this month? Still holding out hope over here!Click to expand...

We had good timing, but I doubt anything came of it. Too much happening with the surgery itself, being hospitalized for 2 days afterwards, and then pumping myself full of pain meds and benydryl. I have no signs except for some AF like cramps, which could be AF gearing up and getting ready to come.


----------



## mdscpa

I hope you feel better soon Jess.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I'm honestly having a pretty rough go of it right now. I didn't want to be all negative when good things are happening for everyone else. My leg is absolutely killing me. It's like a constant state of painful sleep that I can't seem to get rid of, with a lot of fire like pain (like someone sewed a red hot poker into my leg). It sucks so bad. If the pain in my foot doesn't go away, they are going to have to do another operation and do the same thing to the nerve in my foot.
> 
> On top of that, ttc is really depressing me right now. I just passed baby #2's edd and I'm really depressed. I have worked so incredibly hard (as have all of you) only to either fail miserably or get there only to have everything taken away. It's really hard emotionally on me right now to be seeing so many people getting positives and I'm still just milling about. I told my hubby today that I am over the dissappointment and heart break. I'm so glad for those of you that have gotten a positive.
> 
> I think I'm just mentally not in the greatest mind set right now and I don't want to rub off on anyone as being mean or bitchy or anything.

you just described exactly what I was feeling until about a wk ago. :'-(. Its a horrible feeling. I seriously thought I was breaking down, I couldn't even put into words how I felt but what u wrote is right on how I felt. Its coming up on the date of what should have been my EDD as well and as I was saying to Kenna, that's been on both mine and dhs mine alot. And I also told Kenna I was bitching to her because I didn't want to ruin everyone else's good days with my negativity. I guess we just can't help it sometimes.. 
I did get myself to come out of that rut and I know you will too. As you said, you have been through soo much but yet, here you are still trying. The positive thoughts will start to come back. I'm always 110% happy for the ladies on here who get bfps, its just ANY woman ttc for a while is going to get very jealous and feel hurt about ANY bfp announcements. Its ok for us to be jealous. Its in our nature. I get jealous & hurt by womens pregnancy's on fake tv shows! Lol 
I hope you find your way through this funk asap! I felt horrid when I was just recently in my funk. I just wanted to cry every single day :-(. Its hard. I hope u get a giant surprise & a huge wave of happiness with a blaring BFP this cycle!  I am praying so hard for you. 
Anyway, I had to comment on this post, it literally is word for word how I was just feeling when I wasn't coming on here much for a bit and i didnt want to say anything and ruin the mood. plus seeing all these hsgs come out clear is hard BUT id never wish anyone to have a blocked tube so i feel happy all at the same time! it all can be so emotional!!! Obv i only get jealous over HSGs because mine wasn't so good and i just wish we ALL would have clear tubes & great fertility, all around! That'd be a perfect world . Im still PARTIALLY feeling down but over the past couple days, good things (other than ttc) have been happening and I'm praying things will start looking up . Come on June! FX! keep your head up jess! I feel a strong good luck streak coming our ways! 
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Any news with megan? Hope she is doing great.....


----------



## Megamegan

Hey ladies.. thanks for thinking of me Daphne! Doing fine here. I'm about 5 weeks now and all is well so far. Today I slept in til about noon and that finally convinced hubby that I do not need to give up caffeine, lol. I need my little half cup of coffee pregnant or not. 

I've been on this site less but still take time every couple days to read up on everyone. I hope good things are right around the corner for you ladies, especially those who are having a particularly rough time.


----------



## Jennuuh

Happy 5 weeks Megan :)


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies...

Got a dip today as I always get early on my LP.... Got CHs (broken lines I know why though) but i'll leave it like that. It gave my O on the day i had brown stain and the day of my trigger shot. Good thing we did BD very early in the morning of that day (which might be the cause of my stain late in the afternoon before the shot) few hours after the shot that's when i felt something very painful in my ovaries continued the next day on CD15, so it's possible i released the egg(s) from CD14-CD15.. We will see. Now it's time to start TWW.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Chelsea.
Good luck ladies, hope you all catch your egg(s)(mdscpa) 
Xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Congratulations Chelsea.
> Good luck ladies, hope you all catch your egg(s)(mdscpa)
> Xx

Thank you ab75... How's everything going?


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you, daphne!!!!!!!

Jess, I'm sorry you are still having so much pain :( I truly hope the pain goes away without having another surgery, but if not, I hope the next surgery is the last needed to fix your pain.


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Hey ladies.. thanks for thinking of me Daphne! Doing fine here. I'm about 5 weeks now and all is well so far. Today I slept in til about noon and that finally convinced hubby that I do not need to give up caffeine, lol. I need my little half cup of coffee pregnant or not.
> 
> I've been on this site less but still take time every couple days to read up on everyone. I hope good things are right around the corner for you ladies, especially those who are having a particularly rough time.

I don't think I could give up my 1/2 cup of coffee either. Happy 5 weeks!!!!!


----------



## ab75

mdscpa said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Chelsea.
> Good luck ladies, hope you all catch your egg(s)(mdscpa)
> Xx
> 
> Thank you ab75... How's everything going?Click to expand...

I'm ok, thanks for asking. Starting to get really nervous for my scan next week, wish I could push a fast forward button lol xx


----------



## mdscpa

Everything will be fine..... I know the feeling of waiting.... Everyone of us here feels the same way when we anticipate for something to be good...... Just try to relax (i know it's hard, i don't even know why i say it) but that's better that making yourself worry so much which is not good for you and your baby... Praying for both of you.... You will be fine.....


----------



## Jennuuh

ab75 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Chelsea.
> Good luck ladies, hope you all catch your egg(s)(mdscpa)
> Xx
> 
> Thank you ab75... How's everything going?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok, thanks for asking. Starting to get really nervous for my scan next week, wish I could push a fast forward button lol xxClick to expand...

I definitely feel you there! I have 10 days and I just want it to be here now! Make sure you post a photo so we can guess gender based on nub theory! Or, at least I can :)


----------



## ab75

I will definitely post a pic jennuuh xx


----------



## Jennuuh

ab75 said:


> I will definitely post a pic jennuuh xx

Mine is July 3rd, and I'll definitely post one for you to see too!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> 
> Got a dip today as I always get early on my LP.... Got CHs (broken lines I know why though) but i'll leave it like that. It gave my O on the day i had brown stain and the day of my trigger shot. Good thing we did BD very early in the morning of that day (which might be the cause of my stain late in the afternoon before the shot) few hours after the shot that's when i felt something very painful in my ovaries continued the next day on CD15, so it's possible i released the egg(s) from CD14-CD15.. We will see. Now it's time to start TWW.

looks like we are both 3dpo  test buddies! My pattern is going a bit downward BUT it usually either goes up very slow anyhow or in a downward pattern the first few days and this is my first cycle temping vaginally so we shall see how my temp goes tomorrow. At least.i got some bding in last night JUST incase I some how oed late. I don't think I did, esp since my nips have been soooo very sensitive since O. I just think I had a second surge or something. 
I am happy u bd'ed enough to catch that egg and I hope the tww goes by quickly for u!


----------



## Fiza123

Hi everyone!!
Mary so you are 3 dpo, the waiting game begins..
Jess get well soon..
Megan I hope your pregnancy is smooth n praying for a healthy baby for you

Now my part of story..since the Last Af Iam having severe pulling and tugging pains in ovaries and the uterus..its been a very dragging pain, i was ignoring it all throughout, so my Dh took me to a gynaec and she was worried that i might have ectopic pregnancy..got beta hcg done..result hcg 2 ..which means negative..
Then she just gave me pain killers . 
But my symptoms are worrisome..as i have dizziness and pain even after taking pain killers..I scared this might be endometriosis..my lower abdomen feels heavy and bloated. 
Need your prayers..
I think am going to get a thorough check up done when I go to India..my home country..I know a very good gynaec there..so i guess have to wait for a month n manage with pain killers..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Mary so you are 3 dpo, the waiting game begins..
> Jess get well soon..
> Megan I hope your pregnancy is smooth n praying for a healthy baby for you
> 
> Now my part of story..since the Last Af Iam having severe pulling and tugging pains in ovaries and the uterus..its been a very dragging pain, i was ignoring it all throughout, so my Dh took me to a gynaec and she was worried that i might have ectopic pregnancy..got beta hcg done..result hcg 2 ..which means negative..
> Then she just gave me pain killers .
> But my symptoms are worrisome..as i have dizziness and pain even after taking pain killers..I scared this might be endometriosis..my lower abdomen feels heavy and bloated.
> Need your prayers..
> I think am going to get a thorough check up done when I go to India..my home country..I know a very good gynaec there..so i guess have to wait for a month n manage with pain killers..

you may just be someone who gets very strong O pains. I get pinches, dizziness, headaches, etc when I'm O'ing. It all worried me at first too but apparently I'm all normal (besides my tube, which I'm praying is open! Its now been 60 days exactly since I started the enzymes!) anyways, id keep temping and just watch ur temp pattern for now and hopefully we'll b able to put ur pain with an O rise or something. The other thing could be a cyst. Its very common for cysts to form after O and ive had one before that hurt soo bad that I went to the ER, they too thought ectopic but then they did an ultrasound and catscan and found a cyst the size of a golf ball on my ovary. It was very Easily taken care of with birth control bills tho and after my one & a half months on bcp, I conceived Aiden! . Just something for u to ask the docs about. Good luck hun and I hope u feel better!!! And asap!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies...
> 
> Got a dip today as I always get early on my LP.... Got CHs (broken lines I know why though) but i'll leave it like that. It gave my O on the day i had brown stain and the day of my trigger shot. Good thing we did BD very early in the morning of that day (which might be the cause of my stain late in the afternoon before the shot) few hours after the shot that's when i felt something very painful in my ovaries continued the next day on CD15, so it's possible i released the egg(s) from CD14-CD15.. We will see. Now it's time to start TWW.
> 
> looks like we are both 3dpo  test buddies! My pattern is going a bit downward BUT it usually either goes up very slow anyhow or in a downward pattern the first few days and this is my first cycle temping vaginally so we shall see how my temp goes tomorrow. At least.i got some bding in last night JUST incase I some how oed late. I don't think I did, esp since my nips have been soooo very sensitive since O. I just think I had a second surge or something.
> I am happy u bd'ed enough to catch that egg and I hope the tww goes by quickly for u!Click to expand...

I know you'll be 3 dpo, I was just waiting for your chart update and i'm right, lol. We're definitely gonna be test buddies this cycle :) ... I'm looking forward on tomorrow's temo as well and see how it goes from there. We did try to cover our bases and this time we have a lot of help so i'm not worrisome i released the egg earlier. CD13 they were still there. DH made lots and lots of research that egg (the dominant/lead one) might be released when it reached a certain point majority says 24mm. So adding how much my egg grow we assumed that i might be releasing one on my own before receiving the trigger shot. That's why we decided to BD at wee hours on CD14 despite the fact we were advised not to. And then the brown stain that day..After the shot on cd14 we are advised to BD only after 24hours but also we did not follow that, because me and DH feel like i might be o'ing night of CD14 so we did BD again and again..... I know it's better to have good swimmers there prior to the release of the eggs. So better BD in advance than be late.... I just hope any one of them will took......

FX for you mary. you got great timing as well. Praying your tube open up so big and suck those swimmers...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> Mary so you are 3 dpo, the waiting game begins..
> Jess get well soon..
> Megan I hope your pregnancy is smooth n praying for a healthy baby for you
> 
> Now my part of story..since the Last Af Iam having severe pulling and tugging pains in ovaries and the uterus..its been a very dragging pain, i was ignoring it all throughout, so my Dh took me to a gynaec and she was worried that i might have ectopic pregnancy..got beta hcg done..result hcg 2 ..which means negative..
> Then she just gave me pain killers .
> But my symptoms are worrisome..as i have dizziness and pain even after taking pain killers..I scared this might be endometriosis..my lower abdomen feels heavy and bloated.
> Need your prayers..
> I think am going to get a thorough check up done when I go to India..my home country..I know a very good gynaec there..so i guess have to wait for a month n manage with pain killers..
> 
> you may just be someone who gets very strong O pains. I get pinches, dizziness, headaches, etc when I'm O'ing. It all worried me at first too but apparently I'm all normal (besides my tube, which I'm praying is open! Its now been 60 days exactly since I started the enzymes!) anyways, id keep temping and just watch ur temp pattern for now and hopefully we'll b able to put ur pain with an O rise or something. The other thing could be a cyst. Its very common for cysts to form after O and ive had one before that hurt soo bad that I went to the ER, they too thought ectopic but then they did an ultrasound and catscan and found a cyst the size of a golf ball on my ovary. It was very Easily taken care of with birth control bills tho and after my one & a half months on bcp, I conceived Aiden! . Just something for u to ask the docs about. Good luck hun and I hope u feel better!!! And asap!!!Click to expand...

They did an ultrasound scan but said that i dont have any cyst. Yes you are right about the O pains..as i have them for 2 days.,but never experienced it right after my af n continue for soo long...
Please do keep looking at my charts n let me know if u find any chances of O..


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> Mary so you are 3 dpo, the waiting game begins..
> Jess get well soon..
> Megan I hope your pregnancy is smooth n praying for a healthy baby for you
> 
> Now my part of story..since the Last Af Iam having severe pulling and tugging pains in ovaries and the uterus..its been a very dragging pain, i was ignoring it all throughout, so my Dh took me to a gynaec and she was worried that i might have ectopic pregnancy..got beta hcg done..result hcg 2 ..which means negative..
> Then she just gave me pain killers .
> But my symptoms are worrisome..as i have dizziness and pain even after taking pain killers..I scared this might be endometriosis..my lower abdomen feels heavy and bloated.
> Need your prayers..
> I think am going to get a thorough check up done when I go to India..my home country..I know a very good gynaec there..so i guess have to wait for a month n manage with pain killers..
> 
> you may just be someone who gets very strong O pains. I get pinches, dizziness, headaches, etc when I'm O'ing. It all worried me at first too but apparently I'm all normal (besides my tube, which I'm praying is open! Its now been 60 days exactly since I started the enzymes!) anyways, id keep temping and just watch ur temp pattern for now and hopefully we'll b able to put ur pain with an O rise or something. The other thing could be a cyst. Its very common for cysts to form after O and ive had one before that hurt soo bad that I went to the ER, they too thought ectopic but then they did an ultrasound and catscan and found a cyst the size of a golf ball on my ovary. It was very Easily taken care of with birth control bills tho and after my one & a half months on bcp, I conceived Aiden! . Just something for u to ask the docs about. Good luck hun and I hope u feel better!!! And asap!!!Click to expand...
> 
> They did an ultrasound scan but said that i dont have any cyst. Yes you are right about the O pains..as i have them for 2 days.,but never experienced it right after my af n continue for soo long...
> Please do keep looking at my charts n let me know if u find any chances of O..Click to expand...

You're temps are still on the low side so you might be preparing to O or are O'ing today. Once we see at least 3 days high temps FF will give you cross hairs. FX your temp will shoot back up tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> Mary so you are 3 dpo, the waiting game begins..
> Jess get well soon..
> Megan I hope your pregnancy is smooth n praying for a healthy baby for you
> 
> Now my part of story..since the Last Af Iam having severe pulling and tugging pains in ovaries and the uterus..its been a very dragging pain, i was ignoring it all throughout, so my Dh took me to a gynaec and she was worried that i might have ectopic pregnancy..got beta hcg done..result hcg 2 ..which means negative..
> Then she just gave me pain killers .
> But my symptoms are worrisome..as i have dizziness and pain even after taking pain killers..I scared this might be endometriosis..my lower abdomen feels heavy and bloated.
> Need your prayers..
> I think am going to get a thorough check up done when I go to India..my home country..I know a very good gynaec there..so i guess have to wait for a month n manage with pain killers..
> 
> you may just be someone who gets very strong O pains. I get pinches, dizziness, headaches, etc when I'm O'ing. It all worried me at first too but apparently I'm all normal (besides my tube, which I'm praying is open! Its now been 60 days exactly since I started the enzymes!) anyways, id keep temping and just watch ur temp pattern for now and hopefully we'll b able to put ur pain with an O rise or something. The other thing could be a cyst. Its very common for cysts to form after O and ive had one before that hurt soo bad that I went to the ER, they too thought ectopic but then they did an ultrasound and catscan and found a cyst the size of a golf ball on my ovary. It was very Easily taken care of with birth control bills tho and after my one & a half months on bcp, I conceived Aiden! . Just something for u to ask the docs about. Good luck hun and I hope u feel better!!! And asap!!!Click to expand...
> 
> They did an ultrasound scan but said that i dont have any cyst. Yes you are right about the O pains..as i have them for 2 days.,but never experienced it right after my af n continue for soo long...
> Please do keep looking at my charts n let me know if u find any chances of O..Click to expand...

I definitely will be stalking your chart!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Quick update from me: had my labs drawn again today. My HCG was 10 on Friday, and today (3 days later) they are 78 :D Nurse says everything looks good so far!


----------



## Fiza123

chelsealynnb said:


> Quick update from me: had my labs drawn again today. My HCG was 10 on Friday, and today (3 days later) they are 78 :D Nurse says everything looks good so far!

Great!! Hope you have a healthy and smooth pregnancy. :)


----------



## Jennuuh

chelsealynnb said:


> Quick update from me: had my labs drawn again today. My HCG was 10 on Friday, and today (3 days later) they are 78 :D Nurse says everything looks good so far!

Great #'s Chelsea! Congrats!


----------



## mdscpa

chelsealynnb said:


> Quick update from me: had my labs drawn again today. My HCG was 10 on Friday, and today (3 days later) they are 78 :D Nurse says everything looks good so far!

Awesome numbers chelsea..... Praying you'll have a happy&healthy pregnancy...... :wohoo:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I need a ttc buddie. Feeling lonely and useless as I'm trying for our first baby with Pcos :cry:


----------



## Jennuuh

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I need a ttc buddie. Feeling lonely and useless as I'm trying for our first baby with Pcos :cry:

You picked a good thread :)

While I'm not TTC anymore, I could still help you out if you have questions, or just need to vent. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 18 after 3 years of asking my Dr. if there was anyway I could have it due to unexplainable weight gain and absent/irregular cycles. It took a long time, but I'm now 11wks with our first baby. Miracles happen, and I swear this feeling is worth the wait! :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Hi Sarah
Welcome to the group :) TTCing is hard but we are all here to support you! We all have issues of our own but getting heard out helps. I'm also ttc#1 after a loss with no success yet.

Congrats Chelsea! H&H 9 months ahead .. :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies :flower:

I get my self down with my Pcos and I get angry because the one thing I would really desire is impossible to reach. I'm on metformin at the moment and after a few weeks of being on it I had my first natural af! And I don't have af on my own :shrug:


----------



## Jennuuh

SarahLou372 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies :flower:
> 
> I get my self down with my Pcos and I get angry because the one thing I would really desire is impossible to reach. I'm on metformin at the moment and after a few weeks of being on it I had my first natural af! And I don't have af on my own :shrug:

So glad the metformin is working for you! How many mg's are you on? I started at 2000mg (of course, I worked up to it) but I was only able to take the 2000 for a few weeks before it started to make me really sick. So my Dr. said just to take 1500. I took that for a long time (never brought on AF though!), stopped in 2011 for surgery. Started back up when I got the go ahead, but could only take 1000 before getting super sick again. So after about 5 months of taking that, again, I started getting really sick, so I moved to one. Then I was tested again, and low and behold, no longer needed it. My insulin and glucose levels were perfect! 

How long have you been TTC? Tried anything else besides metformin?


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm taking 1500mg of metformin and it made me have a upset yummy for first few weeks now in alright. And I had af after being on it for about two weeks. 

I'm on CD24 now but I just feel so negative and that in going have to go through more drugs than this :cry:

I hate not being fertile :cry:


----------



## Jennuuh

SarahLou372 said:


> I'm taking 1500mg of metformin and it made me have a upset yummy for first few weeks now in alright. And I had af after being on it for about two weeks.
> 
> I'm on CD24 now but I just feel so negative and that in going have to go through more drugs than this :cry:
> 
> I hate not being fertile :cry:


Its a great sign that the metformin is working for you already - Its good to be knowledgeable about the other medications you _might_ have to take, but don't think just because you know about them, you're going to have to take them at some point. Focus on this for now, and work your way from there!


----------



## SarahLou372

I try everyday. I guess metformin is going something and it's a step forward at lest I maybe getting af so that's a start. I'm just at that point where I don't know what to do next :shrug:

It's like I don't know what the next step is and I'm just waiting.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> I'm taking 1500mg of metformin and it made me have a upset yummy for first few weeks now in alright. And I had af after being on it for about two weeks.
> 
> I'm on CD24 now but I just feel so negative and that in going have to go through more drugs than this :cry:
> 
> I hate not being fertile :cry:

I bet ull get ur bean! I'm still trying with my ONLY tube being blocked at my HSG 3 months ago and I've been taking scar tissue dissolving enzymes PRAYING it'll help. The enzyme is all natural and actually helped w my cystic breasts and can help with PCOS as well (by helping you O more regularly/minimizing ovarian cysts). If u want to google it, its called serrapeptase. I truly believe its working for my tube. Scars on my skin are minimizing and within 20-30mins of taking it EVERYTIME, I get a pulsating feeling in my tube and all across my lower abdomen from where I had my surgery for my ovary/tube removal. But as I said, its proven to work for MANY different things, including PCOS. and as I said its ALL natural and NO side affects. It may be worth a shot if ur sick or meds :-\

I forgot to tell all of u that my enzyme is def def proven to help Endo by reducing the scar tissue/keeping it from growing back. There's NO side affects and couldn't hurt for now and the future! 

Anyway, I just want you to know I have LOTS of hope for you! I've seen so many women conceive with this condition and I actually have a friend who was told it'd be nearly impossible for her to get pregnant on her own due to her PCOS BUT two separate times, 2 yrs apart, she tried and got pregnant within 3 months both times without even tracking much of anything! I love that story, it just goes to show how wrong docs can be! How long have u been trying? Sry if u already said. You'll be in my prayers! 
PS. Do u chart temps or anything? Temping is AWESOME to help u time bding for ttc since its always best to bd the 3 days before O or every other day the wk before suspected O. Temping can teach a bunch! Plus I looove looking at all u ladies charts lol so u charting feeds my charting obsession haha
:dust:


----------



## Jennuuh

SarahLou372 said:


> I try everyday. I guess metformin is going something and it's a step forward at lest I maybe getting af so that's a start. I'm just at that point where I don't know what to do next :shrug:
> 
> It's like I don't know what the next step is and I'm just waiting.

Are you just seeing a general practitioner for now? I'm not sure how they refer you in the UK, but I'm in the States and had to try by myself for at least a year before they would prescribe me anything. Usually the next step is Clomid. All in all I took 11 cycles of clomid (spaced out not all at once) but none of them worked. I tried natural herbs, etc., and while they gave me cycles, they didn't get me my BFP. After 4 years, I was finally referred to an RE, then after that an IVF "expert" in our area. After freaking out about that, I went to a different RE, same practice. That's how we finally ended up with our BFP. 

Don't get too frustrated - There are a lot of women around here that can help you figure out what next steps might be right for you, that you can ask your doctor about! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome Sarah. You picked a great thread for support. We have (for the most part) all been trying for a really long time together. 

I uploaded a new video to yurutbe yesterday. First one since getting hem from the hospital. It's real short because I was standing.....which I'm not supposed to be doing. (Link in sig) called the doc today to get more pain pills so I don't have to ration them. I'm down to 6 as of today, which if I took them when I should be and not waiting until I hurt so bad I can't move before taking another one,I would have been out quite a few days ago.

On the ttc front: I'm still having the mild AF like cramps. Period should be here in like 3 or 4 days. I did notice yesterday that my nipples are pretty tender and my boobs are a little sore. Highly doubt it's pregnancy related, but hopefully it's a shift in hormones signaling a great period coming.

P.s. New blog post coming today on the importance of vitamin d in ttc. Check it out.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, ur chart still looks good to me. I cant see ur past patterns tho without FF and its been a while since either of us have been truly trying so I cant even remember ur old charts anymore! I used to at least somewhat know your "usual" pattern. Refresh my memory, do ur temps usually stay up like that all the way until right before AF?


----------



## Fiza123

Hey sarah!! 
Welcome :)
We all believe in miracles and Iam sure you will have your miracle soon. This thread is an amazing support in the journey of ttc..
Loads of love <3


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Sarah - welcome to the group. You pick the right thread where you can vent all your anger/disappointments or anything you wanna talk about. We are family here and we'll be glad to listen and help you out.

Like you, i too was diagnosed with PCOS years back. Me and DH are TTC#1 as well. It was just last cycle when we decided to get checked. That cycle a series of tests were made including my DH which all came back normal. This cycle i managed to get HSG done as instructed by our OB so far it looks good. I started metformin last cycle which made my period looked normal compared to the previous ones. Then i was prescribed with clomid/metformin this cycle to help me produce eggs (she suspects i have poor egg quality) which includes series of scans to check whether i'm responding to clomid (200mg a day - 100 mg morning;100mg evening cd4-8). It's too much i know but i just followed my doc. I got scanned and still im a slow responder so she told me to add another set for 3more days. They grew but still not as she expected. By this time i already got sick (vertigo) then she suggested i get injectables (fostimon - FSH) for cd11-12. That one made my eggs on a very good size. So next day i got a trigger shot to release whatever is mature. I can't say if these procedures helped me since im still in TWW..... What i can say is, find a fertility specialist you start from there. We are just some girls who don't get pregnant easily sleeping with opposite sex in bed. Also, try temping. It did help me a lot, courtesy of aidensmomy1 (Mary).


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome, Sarah!!!!!! Can't wait to see you get your BFP! I know it's coming, just hang in there! :hugs:

FX for you as well, fiza!!!!!!

Chelsea, wonderful numbers, this bean is here to stay.

Jess, your chart is looking great to me, FX it gives you a nice surprise! :) 

FX to all of you ladies!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I am still sooo very happy I could help u & get u to start temping!  As you know, its the greatest tool us women ttc have! Other than u/s of course! But for an at home method, its def the right one for me if I could only choose one ttc tool  lol. I still think ull be making ur BFP announcement this cycle! FX sooo tight I can join u and we can announce on the same day  and I'm praying jess is right before us and Kenna right after and same with everyone else in the tww (sorry I cant remember off the very top of my head who is in the tww or just about to O..i didn't mean to miss anyone waiting to test, if I did!)

Baby dust in the Air For Each and Everyone of Us!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, ur chart still looks good to me. I cant see ur past patterns tho without FF and its been a while since either of us have been truly trying so I cant even remember ur old charts anymore! I used to at least somewhat know your "usual" pattern. Refresh my memory, do ur temps usually stay up like that all the way until right before AF?

My temps pretty much just stay up until the day of AF, sometimes until the day after.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/46ef88/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart



Wishing1010 said:


> Welcome, Sarah!!!!!! Can't wait to see you get your BFP! I know it's coming, just hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> FX for you as well, fiza!!!!!!
> 
> Chelsea, wonderful numbers, this bean is here to stay.
> 
> Jess, your chart is looking great to me, FX it gives you a nice surprise! :)
> 
> FX to all of you ladies!!!!!!!!! :dust:




aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, I am still sooo very happy I could help u & get u to start temping!  As you know, its the greatest tool us women ttc have! Other than u/s of course! But for an at home method, its def the right one for me if I could only choose one ttc tool  lol. I still think ull be making ur BFP announcement this cycle! FX sooo tight I can join u and we can announce on the same day  and I'm praying jess is right before us and Kenna right after and same with everyone else in the tww (sorry I cant remember off the very top of my head who is in the tww or just about to O..i didn't mean to miss anyone waiting to test, if I did!)
> 
> Baby dust in the Air For Each and Everyone of Us!!

Just took an frer, stark white. I know that I am out this month. But which surgery and meds galore it's probably better that way. I did score 3 boxes of frer for $18 which was lovely. Hopefully I'll need them to reassure me I'm really pregnant next month.


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX jess!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

New blog post is up. It's a definite read for anyone ttc, especially those with pcos. Here is the link:

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/lets-talk-vitamins/

If you haven't already subscribed, please do so, and please feel free to share with anyone you know who is ttc


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, I am still sooo very happy I could help u & get u to start temping!  As you know, its the greatest tool us women ttc have! Other than u/s of course! But for an at home method, its def the right one for me if I could only choose one ttc tool  lol. I still think ull be making ur BFP announcement this cycle! FX sooo tight I can join u and we can announce on the same day  and I'm praying jess is right before us and Kenna right after and same with everyone else in the tww (sorry I cant remember off the very top of my head who is in the tww or just about to O..i didn't mean to miss anyone waiting to test, if I did!)
> 
> Baby dust in the Air For Each and Everyone of Us!!

Hopefully we can announce our BFP this cycle, one-by-one!!! When are you planning to test? Me? Still the same like last time. No test unless I'm late. I just really don't have the courage to test early and see :bfn:... Esp. that i'm not sure what my real LP is...

FX to everyone!!!!!!!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, ur temp did what I "predicted" last night lol so FX it goes up more tomorrow!  My temp didn't go up quite as much as I expected but that's ok . I still have a good feeling and a weird cramping feeling in my tube area. I can't really describe exactly what I feel but it could just be my tube healing to get ready for another cycle. We shall see in about 6 days or so 

Daphne, ill be testing around 9-10dpo, possibly even 8dpo. We'll see how my chart looks before I go POAS crazy! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

Me, with the trigger shot i had, i can't test that early.... So i'm giving myself up to 15-16dpo before i decide to test but also it depends on my temps and if :af: is a no show....


----------



## Jrepp

What did you guys think of my blog post?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> What did you guys think of my blog post?

Very informational, I def will try sitting out for at least 20 mins a day. I didn't know how much vitamin D had to do with TTC and PG! Def going to be something I have my GP check when he does nah bloods next month.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> What did you guys think of my blog post?

Very good information! I totally agree about the vitamins. I took a few different vitamins this month, hoping that it helped me produce a better quality follicle. I'll subscribe to your blog, great info! :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> What did you guys think of my blog post?
> 
> Very informational, I def will try sitting out for at least 20 mins a day. I didn't know how much vitamin D had to do with TTC and PG! Def going to be something I have my GP check when he does nah bloods next month.Click to expand...

vit d is such a big part of pregnancy/ttc! I've been sun bathing like crazy since the weather got nice  lol. I learned this when I FIRST started TTC and saw a nutritionist and she was def really big on vit D, ttc or not, she kept saying "eat up!" or "go lay in the yard!" lol. I miss that nutritionist now that I'm thinking of her. Jess's info reminded me of her


----------



## Megamegan

Just make sure you ladies are wearing SPF 15 at least when laying outside for Vit D... otherwise the risks might outweigh the benefit! Melanoma is a sneaky and horrible cancer, and usually people do not know they have it until too late, so just putting that warning out there :) My dad died from melanoma (in his EYE so its not like a mole gave it away) so I speak from experience. Personally I just take Calcium+Vit D as part of my supplements and I get enough sun in daily life.


----------



## Megamegan

I just read Jess's post and realized you recommend no sunscreen... personally I would just have to disagree with actually purposely sitting out without sunscreen, but that's just me. If you walk to and from the store, walk your dog, or run a few more errands, you're likely to get plenty of Vitamin D for the day without risking your health. I'm not a doctor or anything but I guess I'm just extra cautious... I forget sunscreen a lot of the time but I still try. Oh and always put it on your face no matter what, sun dramatically speeds up the aging process...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> I just read Jess's post and realized you recommend no sunscreen... personally I would just have to disagree with actually purposely sitting out without sunscreen, but that's just me. If you walk to and from the store, walk your dog, or run a few more errands, you're likely to get plenty of Vitamin D for the day without risking your health. I'm not a doctor or anything but I guess I'm just extra cautious... I forget sunscreen a lot of the time but I still try. Oh and always put it on your face no matter what, sun dramatically speeds up the aging process...

I hardly ever use sun screen BUT I have very good skin that never burns (yay!) lol but I do use It if I'm at a beach all day and such. My mom had skin cancer that thankfully she was able to catch on time so that opened all our eyes a bit. I like to go tanning in a salon and their beds give out so much vitamin d that I literally feel happier and relaxed after lol. I used to tan EVERYDAY at a salon but after my moms scare, I only tan 2x/month before the TWW arrives. Its therapeutic for me which helps my health in one way! . I do agree to be careful getting TOO much sun without sun block on tho, especially if you have fair skin/skin that burns easily. Some plain sun is def okay. My nutritionist actually recommended 20mins/day of laying out in the sun OR under a "sun lamp". So just dont over do it ladies! 

And u Megan, you def wear sun screen and stay away from my tanning beds! (they're mine! Lol jkk) but really, u especially need to b careful for you and ur lil bean . My doc instantly made me stop tanning after I got preggers due to the heat (kinda like a hot tub). Obv ur already aware of the risks so idk why I'm even starting to explain lol

So How are u feeling, Megan?

My nips are killinggg me!!! They're usually not this bad, at all! And I have cramps too early in my cycle and a pulling sensation on my left side. Im praying it means SOMETHING good! Whether its pregnancy related or my tube becoming clear, I pray something is happening in there! <3 FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Megan - I agree with you about wearing sunscreen, BUT 20 minutes out of the day doesn't increase the risk of skin cancer, and sunscreen even the lowest SPF blocks the UVA and UVB ray's necessary to create vitamin D.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Megan - I agree with you about wearing sunscreen, BUT 20 minutes out of the day doesn't increase the risk of skin cancer, and sunscreen even the lowest SPF blocks the UVA and UVB ray's necessary to create vitamin D.

I completely agree . 20 minutes is a great amount of time for some good, pure sunlight! That's exactly what my nutritionist told me about a year ago. My nutritionist couldn't stress enough about how important vitamin D is for everyone, ttc, pregnant, or not pregnant, the stuff is most definitely important! 

Jess, how are u feeling? Do u still feel out this cycle or are u hopeful again..? I'm praying for ur BFP asap!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Good temp rise Kenna and Mary..... FX Kenna will get her CHs tomorrow. Mine did .1 drop from yesterday making me confused why it's not increasing despite the fact i'm taking progesterone......


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Mary, our temps cooperated with us!!! :)

I hope your temp rises up (and stays up) soon daphne!!!!


----------



## Fiza123

Hey girls!!
can you tell me..what my chart is probably trying to say..O'ing, not O'ing


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> Hey girls!!
> can you tell me..what my chart is probably trying to say..O'ing, not O'ing

Hey Fiza.. Been gone for awhile? As of now, your chart doesn't show you anything yet... To confirm O, ff need at least 3 temp rise. Are you taking your temp almost the same time and have at least 3hours sleep? If so, you are doing it correct. FX you get a temp rise tomorrow and the succeeding days. So far, you got it covered. But I guess it's better if you do it at least every other day (not being negative though) but in your DH's case it will be better if his swimmers can build up so you'll have good swimmers there.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Yay Mary, our temps cooperated with us!!! :)
> 
> I hope your temp rises up (and stays up) soon daphne!!!!

Mine doesn't want to cooperate.... i hope it does increase from tomorrow and ff gives me a triphasic pattern... That's what im hoping for.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Fiza, your temps looks stable, I bet you will O within the next few days!

Daphne, FX that your chart does show a better pattern starting tomorrow!!!!! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo Kenna! I'm so happy ur temp went up more! Id BD tonight just for safe measures, unless u feel covered already . Come on temps, keep rising! For all of us in the tww or waiting to! Bring on the spikes!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Had a bit of a freak out this morning. I have those Clearblue Digi tests with weeks estimator, and I was thinking I should get a "pregnant 2-3" this morning because my levels SHOULD be above 200 and the 2-3 SHOULD read if your levels are above 200 (according to the manufacturer.) Well it sti said "pregnant 1-2" so of course I'm like OMG my levels aren't rising consistently anymore! Well I had my blood drawn this morning and they are 267 (doubling time of 27.03 hours). PHEW! Dumb tests!


----------



## Bubba26

Hi I'm new here can I join


----------



## Bubba26

Hi I'm 15do and still no af I've had nothing but bfn is there still hope


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!
> can you tell me..what my chart is probably trying to say..O'ing, not O'ing
> 
> Hey Fiza.. Been gone for awhile? As of now, your chart doesn't show you anything yet... To confirm O, ff need at least 3 temp rise. Are you taking your temp almost the same time and have at least 3hours sleep? If so, you are doing it correct. FX you get a temp rise tomorrow and the succeeding days. So far, you got it covered. But I guess it's better if you do it at least every other day (not being negative though) but in your DH's case it will be better if his swimmers can build up so you'll have good swimmers there.Click to expand...

Yes Iam taking temps at same time..yes Iam hoping for O soon.
Yes every other day is better for me I know but my Dh seems to be in a mood for it always..lol 
You are totally right ,as it takes sometime for them to build swimmers.
Thanks hun xoxo


----------



## Jrepp

No hope Mary. Been very crampy, boobs and nips hurting, and temp drop today. She'll be here either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jrepp

Hi Bubba, without knowing anything about your cycles it's difficult to say, but it's rare to get a bfp after 14dpo. Anything is possible


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome bubba26.... You're still in as long as :witch: doesn't show up. How long have you been TTC? What is your normal cycle or lp?


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for the temp drop jess. I hope the :witch: will leave you this time....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Just stopping in before my phone dies....i have the craziest AF cramps today. 100% for sure, I've never had these cramps after O and I've had this stitch like feeling all around my left side. Idk ladies, I'm getting very hopeful. I seriously feel like I'm going nuts but maybe its time for my miracle baby. This wk seriously can't go by any any faster! 
Also, I found charts for 1 tube/ovary and alot of the pregnancy ones have a slow rise until 5-6dpo so now I feel a lil better about my chart too. Plus there was like 7 that had the downward temps 2-3dpo or 2-4dpo like mine so I feel a lil better about my chart in that way, too. I guess I need to stop obsessing and b patient! I didn't expect to feel this way my first cycle actively trying again. There's no way for me NOT to notice these pinches and cramps, even if I'm busy focusing on something else. Dh could even feel this weird lump near my ovary last night. I'm worried about a cyst but at the same time, docs didn't think its a cyst but they're not always right. FX for test time or even next cycle since by then my tube will be even more likely to be open  FX!


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Just stopping in before my phone dies....i have the craziest AF cramps today. 100% for sure, I've never had these cramps after O and I've had this stitch like feeling all around my left side. Idk ladies, I'm getting very hopeful. I seriously feel like I'm going nuts but maybe its time for my miracle baby. This wk seriously can't go by any any faster!
> Also, I found charts for 1 tube/ovary and alot of the pregnancy ones have a slow rise until 5-6dpo so now I feel a lil better about my chart too. Plus there was like 7 that had the downward temps 2-3dpo or 2-4dpo like mine so I feel a lil better about my chart in that way, too. I guess I need to stop obsessing and b patient! I didn't expect to feel this way my first cycle actively trying again. There's no way for me NOT to notice these pinches and cramps, even if I'm busy focusing on something else. Dh could even feel this weird lump near my ovary last night. I'm worried about a cyst but at the same time, docs didn't think its a cyst but they're not always right. FX for test time or even next cycle since by then my tube will be even more likely to be open  FX!

FX for you Mary!! This cycle will be a bfp..have patience..this week will pass very soon and then u can test, will be eagerly waiting :)


----------



## Wishing1010

chelsealynnb said:


> Had a bit of a freak out this morning. I have those Clearblue Digi tests with weeks estimator, and I was thinking I should get a "pregnant 2-3" this morning because my levels SHOULD be above 200 and the 2-3 SHOULD read if your levels are above 200 (according to the manufacturer.) Well it sti said "pregnant 1-2" so of course I'm like OMG my levels aren't rising consistently anymore! Well I had my blood drawn this morning and they are 267 (doubling time of 27.03 hours). PHEW! Dumb tests!

I'm glad your Levels are rising perfectly!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jrepp

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=842739309088609&id=100000576428416

Check this out


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Just stopping in before my phone dies....i have the craziest AF cramps today. 100% for sure, I've never had these cramps after O and I've had this stitch like feeling all around my left side. Idk ladies, I'm getting very hopeful. I seriously feel like I'm going nuts but maybe its time for my miracle baby. This wk seriously can't go by any any faster!
> Also, I found charts for 1 tube/ovary and alot of the pregnancy ones have a slow rise until 5-6dpo so now I feel a lil better about my chart too. Plus there was like 7 that had the downward temps 2-3dpo or 2-4dpo like mine so I feel a lil better about my chart in that way, too. I guess I need to stop obsessing and b patient! I didn't expect to feel this way my first cycle actively trying again. There's no way for me NOT to notice these pinches and cramps, even if I'm busy focusing on something else. Dh could even feel this weird lump near my ovary last night. I'm worried about a cyst but at the same time, docs didn't think its a cyst but they're not always right. FX for test time or even next cycle since by then my tube will be even more likely to be open  FX!
> 
> FX for you Mary!! This cycle will be a bfp..have patience..this week will pass very soon and then u can test, will be eagerly waiting :)Click to expand...

FX! I really am feeling things I have for sure have never felt through out all these tww's. 
From looking at ur chart, I almost want to say you may be oing today/tomo BUT since I dont have a past chart to compare to, it may be a few more days away. Idk if I'm remembering correctly but u have 28-35 day cycles right? If so, u could expect to O between CD 14-21 (depending on ur LP, which u will learn this cycle, unless u get ur bfp of course then there will be no need to even kno ur LP!) If u go by ur usual cycle length and minus about 14 days, that's ABOUT when u can expect O, just to give u a time frame since u just started temping. Your LP always stays the same (unless you take meds to try and make it longer) so thats why i say to minus about 14 days, that way u can make sure u BD every other day or everyday for the week leading up to ur "expected O day" and there wont be much room for u to miss it . Just an idea while u try and learn ur true O day . I do want to say u may be seeing O in the next couple/few days due to ur temps getting lower and ur CM pattern so far. FX u catch that eggy this cycle! I'm praying for all of us to get summer bfps! 
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Fiza - looks like you O'ed yesterday CD13. Not yet 100% sure though unless your temp stays elevated for another 2 days..... FX ff will give you the crosshairs by then......

Hi Mary - let's just try to relax and next thing we know, it's testing time.... FX your tube opens up and give you your :bfp: OUR :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bubba26

My normal cycle is 32 days. I have only been trying for 1 month and I wouldn't be bad at all if I didn't have the pregnancy symptoms. It's driving me crazy


----------



## mdscpa

Bubba26 said:


> My normal cycle is 32 days. I have only been trying for 1 month and I wouldn't be bad at all if I didn't have the pregnancy symptoms. It's driving me crazy

Just try to relax (i know it's hard) but it's better than worrying. Remember, even healthy couples with no know fertility issues have a hard time conceiving and we only have 20-25% chance of getting pregnant each cycle. Have you tried temping?


----------



## kealz

Hi ladies - may I join here too?
:D 

I'm 30 and ttc #2, cycle 4. I'm on cd14 today and ff has given me crosshairs for cd11 but i'm not totally convinced as my temps are normally higher after O. I'd quite like a break from dtd though, lol.

I'll have a flick through some of these recent pages and see if i can get up the speed with where everyone is at but congratulations to those with bfps, babydust to those trying and best of luck to everyone. :D

(edited for spelling - darn predictive text!)


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> Hi ladies - may I join here too?
> :D
> 
> I'm 30 and ttc #2, cycle 4. I'm on cd14 today and ff has given me crosshairs for cd11 but i'm not totally convinced as my temps are normally higher after O. I'd quite like a break from dtd though, lol.
> 
> I'll have a flick through some of these recent pages and see if i can get up the speed with where everyone is at but congratulations to those with bfps, babydust to those trying and best of luck to everyone. :D
> 
> (edited for spelling - darn predictive text!)

Welcome Kealz. Hope you'll like it here..... FF says .4 F or .2 C thermal shift usually happens after O so maybe FF is right.. Let's wait few more days if your temps stay elevated to confirm you really O'ed.

FX you get your #2. 


"The temperature rise that occurs after ovulation is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be more slight than that. The actual temperatures are less important than noting an overall biphasic pattern (a pattern that shows lower temperatures followed by higher temperatures). For ovulation to be confirmed, you need to have several sustained temperatures in the higher range."

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Edited: Excerpt from FF.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ok, I guess O hasn't occurred. I'm kinda over his waiting game. :(

Welcome, Kealz!!!! Hope you enjoy our group! I understand what you mean about wanting a BD break, we unintentionally have taken one the past few days, and it's been nice to not have to make sure we BD. FX you see a beautiful chart very soon!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, sorry about the temp drop Kenna. FX it will go back up tomorrow. I'd BD anyway today if I were you just in case.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe no Kenna! Are u going to start bding every other night again for the next few days? I really hope u get that rise asap and right after u BD! FX! Ugh, I still cant believe it didn't rise more :-(. 
My temp didn't rise either but I also was woken up at 430 rather than 5 so who knows if its on or not but that's ok, temps matter more starting 7dpo any how 

kealz, welcome to the group! If u take a look at my charts, ull see slow rising charts are quite normal  Sometimes it can take a few days for the progesterone to build up or we get second surges and that can also keep our temps down a little lower. I'm hoping for a nice nice rise tomorrow..fx! Also, estrogen tends to be higher in bfp cycles, which the estrogen surges can be visible through temps on ur chart sometimes so low temps could be a good sign for u...and hopefully me too this cycle! My temps are really low still but FX it all leads to our bfps! Good luck!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone feels your bladder is full but then you go to the bathroom and only have few to pee and you get up but still it's full? I don't know if this should count as symptom though.


----------



## Wishing1010

It could also be the symptom of a UTI, Daphne. If you get any other symptoms, please make sure you get that checked out!

And, I will try to BD tonight. Had every intention of doing so last night but I ended up in a horrible mood and couldn't do it.

And Mary, I think your chart still looks great! FX it's even better tomorrow!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kenna.. Will keep an eye of it. And if i feel like something is wrong I'd definitely go get checked. So far my temp rose, but i'm not keeping my hopes up until i made it through 12,13,14 or 15dpo.... I know it will drop again mid-LP like the previous one.


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne, sometimes if I sleep funny I'll feel that really full bladder sensation no matter if I pee or not. It's so weird. I've had 3 UTI's in the past year so I'm well aware of what to look for there- sometimes if you only feel it on the inside, it means you have a UTI closer to your kidneys which is dangerous and needs emergency attention. So do keep an eye out on if the pain goes away. It will get worse if it's a UTI. Hope it's not.

On the other hand, I started feeling a full/pressure bladder this cycle around maybe... 4 or 5 dpo, and it continued until after I got my BFP. It was one of the only symptoms that didn't go away that convinced me to test. That, plus a weird shooting pain in my lower back that was totally brand new. 

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hi megan, good to hear from you again.... I don't feel any pain when peeing. It's just that i feel like i need to pee.... You know the feeling when you drink lots and lots of water but then i only have few drops.... Hope it's something good... Would you mind posting your bfp chart? I'd like to see how was your temp the cycle you got your bfp.


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne- I hope it's something good too... but I also want you to be aware that you can get a UTI without pain when peeing, like I said if it's one that is into your kidneys, you might not feel anything besides that full bladder feeling. Just keep it in mind, if the pain in your abdomen gets worse, it could be that. I hope it doesn't get worse though!!

This link should work, but, I didn't temp after getting my BFP at around 8 dpo. I didn't want the extra stress of wondering why my temp was lower or higher. :)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks megan.... Will surely keep that in mind and gonna get immediate action once i feel something wrong. By the way, when was your appointment again?


----------



## Megamegan

Sorry my ticker is still in Spoiler mode... My first appt with the nurse is next Wednesday and my first ultrasound is Tuesday the 8th. I'll be a little over 7 weeks at my first ultrasound.


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Sorry my ticker is still in Spoiler mode... My first appt with the nurse is next Wednesday and my first ultrasound is Tuesday the 8th. I'll be a little over 7 weeks at my first ultrasound.

Can't wait to see the results. Please do keep us posted. I maybe due :af: from Wednesday through Friday. Hopefully i can test by Saturday... Been wanting to try FRER. Until now it's unused since i bought them.... TWW is like forever......


----------



## MolGold

Meg: all the best! yay for scan, do share scna picture if you can!

mdscpa you said it! I don't know for sure if I O'ed this cycle bcos I didn't temp. AF shows up earlier and earlier when I know how many DPO I am and as a result I never got to test last few cycles :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Anyone feels your bladder is full but then you go to the bathroom and only have few to pee and you get up but still it's full? I don't know if this should count as symptom though.

pretty much everytime this happens to me, its either a uti or kidney infection. Ive had MANY of them in just 2 years a few yrs back and 1 didn't hurt sooo long that my kidney swelled out of my back before I feel it! It was insane! But almost every other time, I could feel at least some sort of pain within a wk of it starting..it was just a few times that I never would have known if it wasn't for that "urge to pee" feeling. Just keep an eye on it.
I do want to add that because pregnancy brings down the immune system and such, uti's can be a sign of pregnancy but obv ppl get utis everyday so its not a great sign but even without this sign, I have a great feeling for u! Cannot wait for u to test!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Daphne, sometimes if I sleep funny I'll feel that really full bladder sensation no matter if I pee or not. It's so weird. I've had 3 UTI's in the past year so I'm well aware of what to look for there- sometimes if you only feel it on the inside, it means you have a UTI closer to your kidneys which is dangerous and needs emergency attention. So do keep an eye out on if the pain goes away. It will get worse if it's a UTI. Hope it's not.
> 
> On the other hand, I started feeling a full/pressure bladder this cycle around maybe... 4 or 5 dpo, and it continued until after I got my BFP. It was one of the only symptoms that didn't go away that convinced me to test. That, plus a weird shooting pain in my lower back that was totally brand new.
> 
> Good luck to everyone :)

THIS IS ONE OF THE NEW FEELINGS IVE BEEN GETTING ALL EXCITED OVER!! LOL  FX sooo tight! Its been for 2 days straight now, ALOT of abnormal pressure! I felt a little bit on 3dpo more towards my tube area but then it made its way closer to my abdomen. We'll see. Watch, its guna be a gas bubble that's just moving around my lower belly lol. I haven't been very gassy tho so is be surprised if that's what it was. I am sure of one thing, I'm going to get checked through u/s and everything next cycle to check me out because if this isn't pregnancy related, there's gota be something else going on. I know my head isn't making up these pinches, cramps and pressure that I'm feeling. FX for pregnancy!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, if ur anxious to test earlier, I see alot of women "test the hcg out of their system" so they can really test for their bfp . Just an idea since IM so impatient! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, if ur anxious to test earlier, I see alot of women "test the hcg out of their system" so they can really test for their bfp . Just an idea since IM so impatient! Lol

Lol..... Actually i've been thinking the same thing. But maybe using cheap opk to test my hcg out (if that can detect that) or if i can find hpt test strips here i would, hitting two birds in one stone. But i know DH would rather choose testing once af is late. I might convince him though. :hugs:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Meg: How exciting!

I feel like I've reached a milestone today already. I was looking back in my previous posts and realized with my last pregnancy I started bleeding at 4 weeks 3 days, and continued to bleed until 10 weeks (I was diagnosed with a SCH). But yet present day - everything is still going smoothly! I keep peeping in on the first trimester board but it really freaks me out because everyone is posting about spotting and worrying and it's causing me stress! I'm not going to participate really over there until the second trimester. Trying to keep calm!! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ab75

Chelsea, I didn't really go into 1st tri until after my reassurance scan, too many horror stories xx


----------



## Bubba26

No I haven't tried temping I wasn't sure how to do it. My af just won't come and still getting bfn. I think my body just playing with me


----------



## Jrepp

Bubba26 said:


> No I haven't tried temping I wasn't sure how to do it. My af just won't come and still getting bfn. I think my body just playing with me

Temping is really easy! You set your alarm for the same time each morning after at least 3 solid hours of sleep. Get a basal thermometer (Walmart has them for $8). When the alarm goes off, don't move around too much and take your temp before you get up. Some people write it down on a notepad, others use fertility friend or my much preferred ovufriend to track temps, mucus, cervical position, love making sessions and symptoms.


----------



## Jennuuh

chelsealynnb said:


> Meg: How exciting!
> 
> I feel like I've reached a milestone today already. I was looking back in my previous posts and realized with my last pregnancy I started bleeding at 4 weeks 3 days, and continued to bleed until 10 weeks (I was diagnosed with a SCH). But yet present day - everything is still going smoothly! I keep peeping in on the first trimester board but it really freaks me out because everyone is posting about spotting and worrying and it's causing me stress! I'm not going to participate really over there until the second trimester. Trying to keep calm!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

I'm doing the same thing Chelsea - I've been on ONE board in there, about symptoms no one tells you about, so it hasn't been hard or anything. I refuse to go any further than that though!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I refuse to go on first tri boards after my bfp...i wont really go on them even now lol. Its def scary stuff and I feel that everyone should enjoy their pregnancies! Worry & stress doesn't do any good! You ladies are on the right path staying away!  
I hope u both have wonderful pregnancies!! <3


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Just stopping in before my phone dies....i have the craziest AF cramps today. 100% for sure, I've never had these cramps after O and I've had this stitch like feeling all around my left side. Idk ladies, I'm getting very hopeful. I seriously feel like I'm going nuts but maybe its time for my miracle baby. This wk seriously can't go by any any faster!
> Also, I found charts for 1 tube/ovary and alot of the pregnancy ones have a slow rise until 5-6dpo so now I feel a lil better about my chart too. Plus there was like 7 that had the downward temps 2-3dpo or 2-4dpo like mine so I feel a lil better about my chart in that way, too. I guess I need to stop obsessing and b patient! I didn't expect to feel this way my first cycle actively trying again. There's no way for me NOT to notice these pinches and cramps, even if I'm busy focusing on something else. Dh could even feel this weird lump near my ovary last night. I'm worried about a cyst but at the same time, docs didn't think its a cyst but they're not always right. FX for test time or even next cycle since by then my tube will be even more likely to be open  FX!
> 
> FX for you Mary!! This cycle will be a bfp..have patience..this week will pass very soon and then u can test, will be eagerly waiting :)Click to expand...
> 
> FX! I really am feeling things I have for sure have never felt through out all these tww's.
> From looking at ur chart, I almost want to say you may be oing today/tomo BUT since I dont have a past chart to compare to, it may be a few more days away. Idk if I'm remembering correctly but u have 28-35 day cycles right? If so, u could expect to O between CD 14-21 (depending on ur LP, which u will learn this cycle, unless u get ur bfp of course then there will be no need to even kno ur LP!) If u go by ur usual cycle length and minus about 14 days, that's ABOUT when u can expect O, just to give u a time frame since u just started temping. Your LP always stays the same (unless you take meds to try and make it longer) so thats why i say to minus about 14 days, that way u can make sure u BD every other day or everyday for the week leading up to ur "expected O day" and there wont be much room for u to miss it . Just an idea while u try and learn ur true O day . I do want to say u may be seeing O in the next couple/few days due to ur temps getting lower and ur CM pattern so far. FX u catch that eggy this cycle! I'm praying for all of us to get summer bfps!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hey!!! 
Sorry for the late reply, i was busy packing as we are going for a 2 day trip to another city :)
Before going to the airport i had an appointment with gynaec coz of continous pain..when she scanned she saw a follicle and said you are O'ing..so i just had one hour to get ready and also did not want to miss the O day..so somehow managed BD..
So what are your symptoms today??


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Hi Fiza - looks like you O'ed yesterday CD13. Not yet 100% sure though unless your temp stays elevated for another 2 days..... FX ff will give you the crosshairs by then......
> 
> Hi Mary - let's just try to relax and next thing we know, it's testing time.... FX your tube opens up and give you your :bfp: OUR :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Yes you are correct I O'ed yesterday :) my gyneac confirmed that she saw a good size follicle..
Thanks for helping me understand my chart.
Thanks hun!!


----------



## Jrepp

Whelp.....cycle day 1.


----------



## kealz

Jrepp said:


> Bubba26 said:
> 
> 
> No I haven't tried temping I wasn't sure how to do it. My af just won't come and still getting bfn. I think my body just playing with me
> 
> Temping is really easy! You set your alarm for the same time each morning after at least 3 solid hours of sleep. Get a basal thermometer (Walmart has them for $8). When the alarm goes off, don't move around too much and take your temp before you get up. Some people write it down on a notepad, others use fertility friend or my much preferred ovufriend to track temps, mucus, cervical position, love making sessions and symptoms.Click to expand...

Thanks for the lovely welcomes ladies! :D 

I agree about the temping - it felt kinda foreign at first and like I wasn't going to do it right but now it's just routine and easy. Just put the stick in your mouth each morning around same time as soon as you wake up and record. If you're using an app, then recording cm will really help too. :) 

My temp stayed above the coverline today so maybe ff was right about day 11. Feeling like I don't have a great chance if that's the case as you can see we didn't bd until Monday night. Hmmm...


----------



## mdscpa

Wow Fiza that's a good rise....one more day and you'll see your CHs (crosshairs) betting on CD13, hehehehe..... You've got good rise after O. Mine as usual it's always a slow rise. Very curious about succeeding temps starting tomorrow i think i will start to see where my temp is going. FX your's stays elevated.


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba26 said:
> 
> 
> No I haven't tried temping I wasn't sure how to do it. My af just won't come and still getting bfn. I think my body just playing with me
> 
> Temping is really easy! You set your alarm for the same time each morning after at least 3 solid hours of sleep. Get a basal thermometer (Walmart has them for $8). When the alarm goes off, don't move around too much and take your temp before you get up. Some people write it down on a notepad, others use fertility friend or my much preferred ovufriend to track temps, mucus, cervical position, love making sessions and symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the lovely welcomes ladies! :D
> 
> I agree about the temping - it felt kinda foreign at first and like I wasn't going to do it right but now it's just routine and easy. Just put the stick in your mouth each morning around same time as soon as you wake up and record. If you're using an app, then recording cm will really help too. :)
> 
> My temp stayed above the coverline today so maybe ff was right about day 11. Feeling like I don't have a great chance if that's the case as you can see we didn't bd until Monday night. Hmmm...Click to expand...

Mine is like yours SLOW RISE.... Hope we get our high temps and stay elevated til we get our :bfp:. You still have a chance since an egg has 12-24 hours life after ovulation for it to be fertilized. So FX you caught it on time.


----------



## kealz

Thanks hun, I hope you're right and our slow rises continue to creep up! :D Would love that bfp this cycle! As I would have done any cycle gone before, but ykwim! :)

Fiza - I have just clocked that amzing temp rise! I'm tempted to put my money on day 14 for eventual cross hairs. :) Either way, your bding looks well timed. Fx'd!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Whelp.....cycle day 1.

I'm sorry Jess. :hugs: I just read your blog and it looks like you have the perfect plan for this cycle!!! Can't wait to see your BFP in a few weeks :)

Hope AF is nice to you and goes away quickly!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Just stopping in before my phone dies....i have the craziest AF cramps today. 100% for sure, I've never had these cramps after O and I've had this stitch like feeling all around my left side. Idk ladies, I'm getting very hopeful. I seriously feel like I'm going nuts but maybe its time for my miracle baby. This wk seriously can't go by any any faster!
> Also, I found charts for 1 tube/ovary and alot of the pregnancy ones have a slow rise until 5-6dpo so now I feel a lil better about my chart too. Plus there was like 7 that had the downward temps 2-3dpo or 2-4dpo like mine so I feel a lil better about my chart in that way, too. I guess I need to stop obsessing and b patient! I didn't expect to feel this way my first cycle actively trying again. There's no way for me NOT to notice these pinches and cramps, even if I'm busy focusing on something else. Dh could even feel this weird lump near my ovary last night. I'm worried about a cyst but at the same time, docs didn't think its a cyst but they're not always right. FX for test time or even next cycle since by then my tube will be even more likely to be open  FX!
> 
> FX for you Mary!! This cycle will be a bfp..have patience..this week will pass very soon and then u can test, will be eagerly waiting :)Click to expand...
> 
> FX! I really am feeling things I have for sure have never felt through out all these tww's.
> From looking at ur chart, I almost want to say you may be oing today/tomo BUT since I dont have a past chart to compare to, it may be a few more days away. Idk if I'm remembering correctly but u have 28-35 day cycles right? If so, u could expect to O between CD 14-21 (depending on ur LP, which u will learn this cycle, unless u get ur bfp of course then there will be no need to even kno ur LP!) If u go by ur usual cycle length and minus about 14 days, that's ABOUT when u can expect O, just to give u a time frame since u just started temping. Your LP always stays the same (unless you take meds to try and make it longer) so thats why i say to minus about 14 days, that way u can make sure u BD every other day or everyday for the week leading up to ur "expected O day" and there wont be much room for u to miss it . Just an idea while u try and learn ur true O day . I do want to say u may be seeing O in the next couple/few days due to ur temps getting lower and ur CM pattern so far. FX u catch that eggy this cycle! I'm praying for all of us to get summer bfps!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!!!
> Sorry for the late reply, i was busy packing as we are going for a 2 day trip to another city :)
> Before going to the airport i had an appointment with gynaec coz of continous pain..when she scanned she saw a follicle and said you are O'ing..so i just had one hour to get ready and also did not want to miss the O day..so somehow managed BD..
> So what are your symptoms today??Click to expand...

oh wow, I was right on ur O day! Lol. I had a feeling u were oing on CD13 but didnt want to say for sure and be the reason u bded at the wrong times lol...i guess it wouldve really been helpful. next time..lol. Your pattern was looking like very familiar pre O patterns . Now u can expect crosshairs tomorrow for 3dpo. 

Today I have a killer headache, some AF type cramping (hasn't gone away since the eve of 3dpo and my lower back hurts along with pinches towards my left side. I'm sure its a fluke and my tube will need another month or two to heal but miracles def happen so we shall see 

FX! Tons of baby dust to you all!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg look at that rise, Mary!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fiza123

Wow really Mary your chart seems very promising :) 
Fx for your bfp


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you ladies! I am keeping my fingers crossed extra tight!!


----------



## Fiza123

kealz said:


> Thanks hun, I hope you're right and our slow rises continue to creep up! :D Would love that bfp this cycle! As I would have done any cycle gone before, but ykwim! :)
> 
> Fiza - I have just clocked that amzing temp rise! I'm tempted to put my money on day 14 for eventual cross hairs. :) Either way, your bding looks well timed. Fx'd!

welcome kealz,
I think I started O'ing cd 13 night and it contined till cd 14 I guess..as I started having o'ing pain 13th night itself..
so yes you are correct :)


----------



## Jrepp

New blog post up. I want to see if this works so please bear with me. I am trying to see if views outside of You Tube count in the view counts. I don't even know if this will work......

[youtube]4uYthquWej8[/youtube]


----------



## mdscpa

Hey Fiza - as predicted, your CH showed up.... on to TWW....... FX you caught the egg.... At least this cycle you would have an idea of how long your LP is. One more week for me and i probably test next Saturday, I'll be 15dpo by then but that of course if temps stay elevated or :af: doesn't show up.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Nice blog Jess very informative...... I'm really glad you're being positive about everything in you TTC journey. Can't wait for your :bfp: soon. Praying this will be your lucky cycle and hope the pain will leave you for good.


----------



## mdscpa

YAY MARY, your temps are becoming beautiful each day...... FX for your :bfp:

So, are you gonna start testing now?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> YAY MARY, your temps are becoming beautiful each day...... FX for your :bfp:
> 
> So, are you gonna start testing now?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

your temps look beautiful as well!  I think I'm going to test tomorrow a.m and then the a.m of 11dpo. I felt this weird dizzy feeling through my head (almost faintish) and ended up with a KILLER migraine along with gas/AF type cramping yesterday really really bad..it got so bad that I passed out with a cold clothe on my head around 5pm, definitely super early for me to fall asleep. I cant even fully describe how I felt. I def know its not just in my head after how I felt last night. Now I just have to wait and see if any of this is from pregnancy or if its just crappy progesterone symptoms...
Again, ur chart is looking really good . I wish u could test tomorrow too!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> YAY MARY, your temps are becoming beautiful each day...... FX for your :bfp:
> 
> So, are you gonna start testing now?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> your temps look beautiful as well!  I think I'm going to test tomorrow a.m and then the a.m of 11dpo. I felt this weird dizzy feeling through my head (almost faintish) and ended up with a KILLER migraine along with gas/AF type cramping yesterday really really bad..it got so bad that I passed out with a cold clothe on my head around 5pm, definitely super early for me to fall asleep. I cant even fully describe how I felt. I def know its not just in my head after how I felt last night. Now I just have to wait and see if any of this is from pregnancy or if its just crappy progesterone symptoms...
> Again, ur chart is looking really good . I wish u could test tomorrow too!Click to expand...

Hope you feeling better by now...... I still can't or won't test tomorrow. I still believe I may have HCG shot left in my body for up to 10dpo or maybe 14dpo. My doc told me to test after 14days from the shot. So, definitely i might test Saturday 15dpo if no :af: and temps stay high.. I'm just so curious about how my temp will go starting tomorrow. Last cycles i have 8 and 9 dpo huge dip so anticipating it to happen tomorrow. I just wish this is it. Me and DH are going to celebrate our 4-year wedding anniversary on July 28 so hopefully we could have this as a present....


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX Daphne! I really have the best feeling for u!! I have a pit feeling in my stomach for u like I did for Megan. I bet the hsg helped  FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX Daphne! I really have the best feeling for u!! I have a pit feeling in my stomach for u like I did for Megan. I bet the hsg helped  FX!

I hope you are right....... my cramping don't want to stop..... sometimes it's in left side sometimes it's on the right sometimes both...... One thing different so far in FF is having no temp below coverline I hope it means something....

Keeping my FX real tight to all of us,......


----------



## kealz

Ooohhh..! Look at your lovely charts! :D Fx'd for you both - i've got a positive feeling there's going to be more good news on this thread soon! :D


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> Ooohhh..! Look at your lovely charts! :D Fx'd for you both - i've got a positive feeling there's going to be more good news on this thread soon! :D

I hope so too Kealz... FX your temps start rising tomorrow... If yours look different from your other charts it might mean something... Let's hope for the best every cycle.... It will happen i know......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful charts ladies!!!!

I went to temp and mine was 101.6 so I'm not marking it down. Def sick lol

Mary, I hope you feel better soon, Hun! Your chart looks amazing and your symptoms sounds great!!!

:dust:

Good luck to Fiza, daphne, and all other ladies in the TWW!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Kenna i hope you're not sick and that temp is just a fluke. That's why, i've been wondering all day why you haven't updated your chart yet usually you get to update it first before Mary....


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Oh, Kenna i hope you're not sick and that temp is just a fluke. That's why, i've been wondering all day why you haven't updated your chart yet usually you get to update it first before Mary....

Haha! I have a head cold, it's been chasing me since Thursday :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Kenna i hope you're not sick and that temp is just a fluke. That's why, i've been wondering all day why you haven't updated your chart yet usually you get to update it first before Mary....
> 
> Haha! I have a head cold, it's been chasing me since Thursday :)Click to expand...

Hope it will leave you and feel better soon so as not to affect your temping....... :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Going to wait till Monday to temp again, but will BD today just to have every other day plan!


----------



## Jennuuh

Ladies, your charts are looking amazing! Fingers crossed!! :happydance:

Kenna, again, sorry about your cold! I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

Mary - I'm a member of an infertility discussion group on Facebook, and there was a girl on there that was in need of some advice about a blocked tube. I honestly can't remember what her circumstances are that its blocked, but she wanted to know if there was anything natural she could take that might give her a chance to open it a little. I told her about the Serrapeptase that you were taking - I'm trying to get her to make an account so she can join the thread and get better information about it from you. I'm also going to be giving her your blog address, so she might just decide to comment on there. Be on the look out for a lady named Jackie! I figured you were her best bet :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Ladies, your charts are looking amazing! Fingers crossed!! :happydance:
> 
> Kenna, again, sorry about your cold! I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:
> 
> Mary - I'm a member of an infertility discussion group on Facebook, and there was a girl on there that was in need of some advice about a blocked tube. I honestly can't remember what her circumstances are that its blocked, but she wanted to know if there was anything natural she could take that might give her a chance to open it a little. I told her about the Serrapeptase that you were taking - I'm trying to get her to make an account so she can join the thread and get better information about it from you. I'm also going to be giving her your blog address, so she might just decide to comment on there. Be on the look out for a lady named Jackie! I figured you were her best bet :)

Okie dokie!  Ill definitely give her all the info I found! If this stuff works as good as the studies in Asia and Germany prove, I am going to start a movement with the enzymes here...lol. It could save many couples the heartache to know "well I still have the natural enzymes to try before I know I need to try and pay for ivf..." you know? Only 30-34 more days until my hsg!! (if no bfp first). 30 days doesn't seem long at all! Yay! Let ur friend know to stay tuned into my blog and I will be updating about my tubal results as soon as I know!  FX!!!!


----------



## Fiza123

Hello gals!! 
Iam back home :) Mary and mdscpa your temps look great and fx that they stay high and you get your bfp..
Mary your symptoms are sounding good :) I hope its a bfp
Kenna - hope you feel better soon, Iam also having sore throat :(
Ladies Iam 3 dpo now. Symptoms spotting will begin now.
Mary what feelings are you getting about me..positive or negative??


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Hello gals!!
> Iam back home :) Mary and mdscpa your temps look great and fx that they stay high and you get your bfp..
> Mary your symptoms are sounding good :) I hope its a bfp
> Kenna - hope you feel better soon, Iam also having sore throat :(
> Ladies Iam 3 dpo now. Symptoms spotting will begin now.
> Mary what feelings are you getting about me..positive or negative??

lol, ill have to see ur chart for another couple of days before I really start getting "my feelings" (lol) so ill let you know then . FX ur temps remain nice and high!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lets see if my temp stays up tomorrow...if it does, FF will say "possible triphasic" and hopefully its actually a good sign for me this time around . I can't wait for tomorrow a.m to temp & test. If my temp goes way down, I may just wait until 10-11 dpo to test. I have a good feeling for my HSG and want to save my tests for then, unless I'm lucky enough to get my BFP first. Ive had this "I just feel weird" feeling & just have a good feeling but there's so many other things that can cause these symptoms so I'm not letting myself get crushed if this isn't it. My bets that ill get my BFP in August after my repeat HSG. That's not too far away at all AND itd make it so my EDD would be right around my bday  FX this summer brings lots of baby dust to all of us all over! <3
:dust:


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello gals!!
> Iam back home :) Mary and mdscpa your temps look great and fx that they stay high and you get your bfp..
> Mary your symptoms are sounding good :) I hope its a bfp
> Kenna - hope you feel better soon, Iam also having sore throat :(
> Ladies Iam 3 dpo now. Symptoms spotting will begin now.
> Mary what feelings are you getting about me..positive or negative??
> 
> lol, ill have to see ur chart for another couple of days before I really start getting "my feelings" (lol) so ill let you know then . FX ur temps remain nice and high!!Click to expand...

Lol :) 
I have one question..why does FF change cross hairs sometimes?? This gets confusing..coz of travelling i couldnt follow the exact time of taking temp at 5 am as i was sleeping late..so now i started taking temps at 10 am..does this really affect the chart :(


----------



## mdscpa

Looks like everyone get's a dip today.. I was expecting mine to dip since yesterday and it did today (implantation???) i don't think so i had dips before and :bfn: 

Tomorrow is the start of the real wait. 

:dust: to All..... FX temps go back up tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello gals!!
> Iam back home :) Mary and mdscpa your temps look great and fx that they stay high and you get your bfp..
> Mary your symptoms are sounding good :) I hope its a bfp
> Kenna - hope you feel better soon, Iam also having sore throat :(
> Ladies Iam 3 dpo now. Symptoms spotting will begin now.
> Mary what feelings are you getting about me..positive or negative??
> 
> lol, ill have to see ur chart for another couple of days before I really start getting "my feelings" (lol) so ill let you know then . FX ur temps remain nice and high!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol :)
> I have one question..why does FF change cross hairs sometimes?? This gets confusing..coz of travelling i couldnt follow the exact time of taking temp at 5 am as i was sleeping late..so now i started taking temps at 10 am..does this really affect the chart :(Click to expand...

it puts all ur signs together and sometimes it'll change it up. But yes, changing ur temp time by that much def def affects it. Mines waayyy higher even at 8a.m and I temp at 5a.m as well. Usually when u want to start temping at a new time, u should do it at the beginning of a cycle but if u got those higher temps BEFORE u started temping at 10a.m and it was still at 5a.m, like the lower temps, then at least u know u oed due to the shift and it doesn't really matter now (except ur post O pattern will be a lil diff) but if u started to get the higher temps AFTER u switched ur temping time, u may B off on ur O date. Charting is all about consistency. Some women can get away w temping an hr or so of a difference but others, like me, with slow rises have to make sure other factors dont affect it. Switching ur temp time from 5a.m to 10a.m would make ur temp about 1 degree higher because its ABOUT .2 for every hr you over sleep (some women adjust their temps when they sleep late and that's the "key to thumb" I hope I explained it right. If I were u, just until.u figure out ur normal O day and LP length, id use opks along with temping. That way FF can use that to help predict O along with how ur temps rise.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Looks like everyone get's a dip today.. I was expecting mine to dip since yesterday and it did today (implantation???) i don't think so i had dips before and :bfn:
> 
> Tomorrow is the start of the real wait.
> 
> :dust: to All..... FX temps go back up tomorrow.

I had a feeling mine would dip too. I predict my chart to go like this...(lol), a small rise tomorrow, another small rise on 11dpo, another 12dpo, a small dip 13dpo, and then it'll either stay up 14dpo or fall wayyy down for AF & CD1. Let see if I'm right lol. I see a pattern in my chart so I'm trying to predict the rest of it. Its my fun game I like to do with my charts instead of obsess now lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone get's a dip today.. I was expecting mine to dip since yesterday and it did today (implantation???) i don't think so i had dips before and :bfn:
> 
> Tomorrow is the start of the real wait.
> 
> :dust: to All..... FX temps go back up tomorrow.
> 
> I had a feeling mine would dip too. I predict my chart to go like this...(lol), a small rise tomorrow, another small rise on 11dpo, another 12dpo, a small dip 13dpo, and then it'll either stay up 14dpo or fall wayyy down for AF & CD1. Let see if I'm right lol. I see a pattern in my chart so I'm trying to predict the rest of it. Its my fun game I like to do with my charts instead of obsess now lolClick to expand...

i have two scenarios expecting starting tomorrow, either my temps will go high and stay there for :bfp: or a very small rise then fall for AF..... Either way, i'm prepared lol.....


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello gals!!
> Iam back home :) Mary and mdscpa your temps look great and fx that they stay high and you get your bfp..
> Mary your symptoms are sounding good :) I hope its a bfp
> Kenna - hope you feel better soon, Iam also having sore throat :(
> Ladies Iam 3 dpo now. Symptoms spotting will begin now.
> Mary what feelings are you getting about me..positive or negative??
> 
> lol, ill have to see ur chart for another couple of days before I really start getting "my feelings" (lol) so ill let you know then . FX ur temps remain nice and high!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol :)
> I have one question..why does FF change cross hairs sometimes?? This gets confusing..coz of travelling i couldnt follow the exact time of taking temp at 5 am as i was sleeping late..so now i started taking temps at 10 am..does this really affect the chart :(Click to expand...
> 
> it puts all ur signs together and sometimes it'll change it up. But yes, changing ur temp time by that much def def affects it. Mines waayyy higher even at 8a.m and I temp at 5a.m as well. Usually when u want to start temping at a new time, u should do it at the beginning of a cycle but if u got those higher temps BEFORE u started temping at 10a.m and it was still at 5a.m, like the lower temps, then at least u know u oed due to the shift and it doesn't really matter now (except ur post O pattern will be a lil diff) but if u started to get the higher temps AFTER u switched ur temping time, u may B off on ur O date. Charting is all about consistency. Some women can get away w temping an hr or so of a difference but others, like me, with slow rises have to make sure other factors dont affect it. Switching ur temp time from 5a.m to 10a.m would make ur temp about 1 degree higher because its ABOUT .2 for every hr you over sleep (some women adjust their temps when they sleep late and that's the "key to thumb" I hope I explained it right. If I were u, just until.u figure out ur normal O day and LP length, id use opks along with temping. That way FF can use that to help predict O along with how ur temps rise.Click to expand...

I started getting high temps when i was temping at 5 am..so i know when I O'ed..
I think i should make 10 am my temping time regularly..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello gals!!
> Iam back home :) Mary and mdscpa your temps look great and fx that they stay high and you get your bfp..
> Mary your symptoms are sounding good :) I hope its a bfp
> Kenna - hope you feel better soon, Iam also having sore throat :(
> Ladies Iam 3 dpo now. Symptoms spotting will begin now.
> Mary what feelings are you getting about me..positive or negative??
> 
> lol, ill have to see ur chart for another couple of days before I really start getting "my feelings" (lol) so ill let you know then . FX ur temps remain nice and high!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol :)
> I have one question..why does FF change cross hairs sometimes?? This gets confusing..coz of travelling i couldnt follow the exact time of taking temp at 5 am as i was sleeping late..so now i started taking temps at 10 am..does this really affect the chart :(Click to expand...
> 
> it puts all ur signs together and sometimes it'll change it up. But yes, changing ur temp time by that much def def affects it. Mines waayyy higher even at 8a.m and I temp at 5a.m as well. Usually when u want to start temping at a new time, u should do it at the beginning of a cycle but if u got those higher temps BEFORE u started temping at 10a.m and it was still at 5a.m, like the lower temps, then at least u know u oed due to the shift and it doesn't really matter now (except ur post O pattern will be a lil diff) but if u started to get the higher temps AFTER u switched ur temping time, u may B off on ur O date. Charting is all about consistency. Some women can get away w temping an hr or so of a difference but others, like me, with slow rises have to make sure other factors dont affect it. Switching ur temp time from 5a.m to 10a.m would make ur temp about 1 degree higher because its ABOUT .2 for every hr you over sleep (some women adjust their temps when they sleep late and that's the "key to thumb" I hope I explained it right. If I were u, just until.u figure out ur normal O day and LP length, id use opks along with temping. That way FF can use that to help predict O along with how ur temps rise. Click to expand...
> 
> I started getting high temps when i was temping at 5 am..so i know when I O'ed..
> I think i should make 10 am my temping time regularly..Click to expand...

I definitely agree that if 10am is a better waking time for you, stick with 10 . And that's good u switched after ur rise so u still caught O, yay! . It wont affect anything by u changing ur time since u already oed. If u think u may need to or want to change ur temp time again, try and do it either after O again or the best time to change it up is on CD1. Ive changed my temping time from 7am to 6a.m to 5am lol I kept changing it for dhs work schedule but thankfully, it actually always worked out good and was always either after O or I was able to wait for a new cycle. Anyways, I'm rambling but yes, I definitely think u should make ur permanent temping time 10a.m because it works better for you. Just remember that if yr chart goes"triphasic" this cycle (a third shift in temps), it could be due to the Change in temping time but that's okay, when u test ull know if u get ur bfp and it'll still give u your LP length and such. You'll figure out many dif things that work better FOR YOU while temping...it took me a couple cycles to figure out what works best for me. I'm always here to help tho!


----------



## kealz

Hi ladies! Hope you're all having a nice weekend. :) 

These charts are looking good! My temp increased a bit this morning which gave me a nice perk to start the day - at least I can be more sure that i'm in the tww now! Looks like there's a few of us that could be testing around the same time..? :D


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello gals!!
> Iam back home :) Mary and mdscpa your temps look great and fx that they stay high and you get your bfp..
> Mary your symptoms are sounding good :) I hope its a bfp
> Kenna - hope you feel better soon, Iam also having sore throat :(
> Ladies Iam 3 dpo now. Symptoms spotting will begin now.
> Mary what feelings are you getting about me..positive or negative??
> 
> lol, ill have to see ur chart for another couple of days before I really start getting "my feelings" (lol) so ill let you know then . FX ur temps remain nice and high!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol :)
> I have one question..why does FF change cross hairs sometimes?? This gets confusing..coz of travelling i couldnt follow the exact time of taking temp at 5 am as i was sleeping late..so now i started taking temps at 10 am..does this really affect the chart :(Click to expand...
> 
> it puts all ur signs together and sometimes it'll change it up. But yes, changing ur temp time by that much def def affects it. Mines waayyy higher even at 8a.m and I temp at 5a.m as well. Usually when u want to start temping at a new time, u should do it at the beginning of a cycle but if u got those higher temps BEFORE u started temping at 10a.m and it was still at 5a.m, like the lower temps, then at least u know u oed due to the shift and it doesn't really matter now (except ur post O pattern will be a lil diff) but if u started to get the higher temps AFTER u switched ur temping time, u may B off on ur O date. Charting is all about consistency. Some women can get away w temping an hr or so of a difference but others, like me, with slow rises have to make sure other factors dont affect it. Switching ur temp time from 5a.m to 10a.m would make ur temp about 1 degree higher because its ABOUT .2 for every hr you over sleep (some women adjust their temps when they sleep late and that's the "key to thumb" I hope I explained it right. If I were u, just until.u figure out ur normal O day and LP length, id use opks along with temping. That way FF can use that to help predict O along with how ur temps rise. Click to expand...
> 
> I started getting high temps when i was temping at 5 am..so i know when I O'ed..
> I think i should make 10 am my temping time regularly..Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely agree that if 10am is a better waking time for you, stick with 10 . And that's good u switched after ur rise so u still caught O, yay! . It wont affect anything by u changing ur time since u already oed. If u think u may need to or want to change ur temp time again, try and do it either after O again or the best time to change it up is on CD1. Ive changed my temping time from 7am to 6a.m to 5am lol I kept changing it for dhs work schedule but thankfully, it actually always worked out good and was always either after O or I was able to wait for a new cycle. Anyways, I'm rambling but yes, I definitely think u should make ur permanent temping time 10a.m because it works better for you. Just remember that if yr chart goes"triphasic" this cycle (a third shift in temps), it could be due to the Change in temping time but that's okay, when u test ull know if u get ur bfp and it'll still give u your LP length and such. You'll figure out many dif things that work better FOR YOU while temping...it took me a couple cycles to figure out what works best for me. I'm always here to help tho!Click to expand...

Thank you so much Mary!! I really appreciate your help and the info you provide :)
Love ya


----------



## Fiza123

kealz said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you're all having a nice weekend. :)
> 
> These charts are looking good! My temp increased a bit this morning which gave me a nice perk to start the day - at least I can be more sure that i'm in the tww now! Looks like there's a few of us that could be testing around the same time..? :D

Yes hopefully we will test around the same time.. With a gap of few days and get our BFPs..
FX for you kealz :)


----------



## NellyM

Hi, can i join in? 
I am currently laying in bed trying to not allow a pink CM turninto a loss but I feel it's forgone conclusion. So I will be back in the game in the next fortnight.


----------



## kealz

Hi NellyM, i'm so sorry to hear that hun - could there still be some hope though? I've heard it's normal for some women to spot through early pregnancy? Sending hugs! xxx


----------



## NellyM

kealz said:


> Hi NellyM, i'm so sorry to hear that hun - could there still be some hope though? I've heard it's normal for some women to spot through early pregnancy? Sending hugs! xxx

up until about half an hour ago I stillhad a glimmer of hope. 
I then had a huge gush of blood and now I have cramps.


----------



## kealz

NellyM said:


> kealz said:
> 
> 
> Hi NellyM, i'm so sorry to hear that hun - could there still be some hope though? I've heard it's normal for some women to spot through early pregnancy? Sending hugs! xxx
> 
> up until about half an hour ago I stillhad a glimmer of hope.
> I then had a huge gush of blood and now I have cramps.Click to expand...

Oh chick, I'm so sorry! :( I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now - do you have someone at home supporting you? I hope this stage passes quickly for you you can continue your journey. xxx


----------



## NellyM

kealz said:


> NellyM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kealz said:
> 
> 
> Hi NellyM, i'm so sorry to hear that hun - could there still be some hope though? I've heard it's normal for some women to spot through early pregnancy? Sending hugs! xxx
> 
> up until about half an hour ago I stillhad a glimmer of hope.
> I then had a huge gush of blood and now I have cramps.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh chick, I'm so sorry! :( I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now - do you have someone at home supporting you? I hope this stage passes quickly for you you can continue your journey. xxxClick to expand...

I have my fella who is being my rock. I also told the teenbeasts and they are being very unbeastly. My DD is being a sweetie and keeping me company. I am very lucky to have them :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Nelly, I know what you are going through. If you need to chat feel free to message me


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, my period lasted three whole days this month. I know it isn't much, but it's a vast improvement over the less than 48 hours I've been having for quite awhile now. I'm on cd 4, so about 2 weeks to o time. I just can't seem to get a read on the openness of my os since surgery. My nice round hole became a slit and I can't tell when it's open or closed. I'm thinking I might need a speculum and a mirror to physically see what's going on.


----------



## NellyM

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies, my period lasted three whole days this month. I know it isn't much, but it's a vast improvement over the less than 48 hours I've been having for quite awhile now. I'm on cd 4, so about 2 weeks to o time. I just can't seem to get a read on the openness of my os since surgery. My nice round hole became a slit and I can't tell when it's open or closed. I'm thinking I might need a speculum and a mirror to physically see what's going on.

Blimey...takes yoga to an extreme. Fingers crossed. Seems you will be at o time around the same tme as me. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies, my period lasted three whole days this month. I know it isn't much, but it's a vast improvement over the less than 48 hours I've been having for quite awhile now. I'm on cd 4, so about 2 weeks to o time. I just can't seem to get a read on the openness of my os since surgery. My nice round hole became a slit and I can't tell when it's open or closed. I'm thinking I might need a speculum and a mirror to physically see what's going on.

Ive always wanted to try this but too scared to do it to myself lol. Because of vaginal delivery with aiden, mine always has at least a partial open feeling. If it weren't for my CM and my cervix getting soft, I probably wouldn't B able to tell when its open very well. However, wait until ur closer to O and maybee ull be able to tell...it took me a little bit because of the "slit" that's always there but when its closer to O, that slit opens up a TINY bit more. It actually took me I think 3 cycles to truly say whether or not it was open or closed lol. That's the only thing that sucks for me...ive pretty much given up on CP. Mine def has to be on crack so its better for me to just stay out of there for the most part lol  I'm so excited that ur first "official" month of trying is here!!  only about 30 days left for me and hopefully ill get good results at my hsg...fx!


----------



## mdscpa

Hey Kealz - seems your temps is on the rise.... FX you caught that egg and have your :bfp: soon...


----------



## kealz

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies, my period lasted three whole days this month. I know it isn't much, but it's a vast improvement over the less than 48 hours I've been having for quite awhile now. I'm on cd 4, so about 2 weeks to o time. I just can't seem to get a read on the openness of my os since surgery. My nice round hole became a slit and I can't tell when it's open or closed. I'm thinking I might need a speculum and a mirror to physically see what's going on.

Gosh, i'm in awe! I just don't bend that way, lol! Hope you manage to get your reading. :D


----------



## cmr01

Hi, new to the group. Hubby and I decided to go for it last month. Keeping my fingers crossed we caught the egg this month if not I'm thinking about doing some more of the extensive stuff like body temp and checking my cervix. (Not sure on that one though, just cause I have no idea what to look for)


----------



## kealz

mdscpa said:


> Hey Kealz - seems your temps is on the rise.... FX you caught that egg and have your :bfp: soon...

Thanks, mdscpa! It went up again this morning so feeling more settled into the tww now. We only dtd the 3 times recorded but hopefully it was the right 3 days. :D


----------



## Wishing1010

cmr01 said:


> Hi, new to the group. Hubby and I decided to go for it last month. Keeping my fingers crossed we caught the egg this month if not I'm thinking about doing some more of the extensive stuff like body temp and checking my cervix. (Not sure on that one though, just cause I have no idea what to look for)

Welcome! FX for you, Hun!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

kealz said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kealz - seems your temps is on the rise.... FX you caught that egg and have your :bfp: soon...
> 
> Thanks, mdscpa! It went up again this morning so feeling more settled into the tww now. We only dtd the 3 times recorded but hopefully it was the right 3 days. :DClick to expand...

Looking great!!!!! FX FX FX!

Daphne, your chart looks great as well, hope to see many BFP in here!


----------



## Wishing1010

NellyM said:


> kealz said:
> 
> 
> Hi NellyM, i'm so sorry to hear that hun - could there still be some hope though? I've heard it's normal for some women to spot through early pregnancy? Sending hugs! xxx
> 
> up until about half an hour ago I stillhad a glimmer of hope.
> I then had a huge gush of blood and now I have cramps.Click to expand...

I'm really sorry Hun. :( glad you have your family for support, that is exactly what you need throughout this time. Fx that you get a sticky BFP very soon <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies, my period lasted three whole days this month. I know it isn't much, but it's a vast improvement over the less than 48 hours I've been having for quite awhile now. I'm on cd 4, so about 2 weeks to o time. I just can't seem to get a read on the openness of my os since surgery. My nice round hole became a slit and I can't tell when it's open or closed. I'm thinking I might need a speculum and a mirror to physically see what's going on.

I had one of the cervix checking kits, but my speculum was plastic and broke after a few times (the part at the handle where you adjust it to open up more once inside). It was crazy seeing my cervix though!! And I got to see CM and stuff, just really interesting. :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Looking great!!!!! FX FX FX!
> 
> Daphne, your chart looks great as well, hope to see many BFP in here!

Thanks hun, i'm not yet confident with how my temp is going. Maybe after 2-3 more days to see what it could possibly mean. Yours rose way up high than your pre-o temps, i hope this is it and you'll finally get your CHs.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay wishing, it looks like u O'ed!!!  Those temps better stay up! U bd'ed perfect timing too  This just made my morning!! Now I can concentrate on your TWW instead of mine lol


----------



## mdscpa

WOW, MARY for the temp rise today.... Are we going to have the same pattern after yesterday's dip? :) Hope they all lead to :bfp: So, are you testing now?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> WOW, MARY for the temp rise today.... Are we going to have the same pattern after yesterday's dip? :) Hope they all lead to :bfp: So, are you testing now?

I did last night, bfn so now I'm going to TRY and hold out to see what my chart does. Id love it if I could actually make it to 15dpo and see that I still have high temps lol (FX!). I need to order more enzymes and everything like ASAP so I hope I know whether AF or bfp is coming soon. I'm just awaiting your BFP announcement...i know it's coming!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> WOW, MARY for the temp rise today.... Are we going to have the same pattern after yesterday's dip? :) Hope they all lead to :bfp: So, are you testing now?
> 
> I did last night, bfn so now I'm going to TRY and hold out to see what my chart does. Id love it if I could actually make it to 15dpo and see that I still have high temps lol (FX!). I need to order more enzymes and everything like ASAP so I hope I know whether AF or bfp is coming soon. I'm just awaiting your BFP announcement...i know it's coming!Click to expand...

Sorry for the :bfn: hun. Remember, it's still early and if yesterday was indeed ID, it takes 2-4 days after that for hcg to be detected in the urine. FX you get that :bfp: soon.

Charting is nerve-racking. When i got the dip yesterday i was expecting AF anytime soon. When it rose again today, i'm worried for the next days temps. Are they gonna rise, fall or stay the same? I wish i can pull the days and make me 15dpo today so i can start testing... :wacko:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> WOW, MARY for the temp rise today.... Are we going to have the same pattern after yesterday's dip? :) Hope they all lead to :bfp: So, are you testing now?
> 
> I did last night, bfn so now I'm going to TRY and hold out to see what my chart does. Id love it if I could actually make it to 15dpo and see that I still have high temps lol (FX!). I need to order more enzymes and everything like ASAP so I hope I know whether AF or bfp is coming soon. I'm just awaiting your BFP announcement...i know it's coming! Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the :bfn: hun. Remember, it's still early and if yesterday was indeed ID, it takes 2-4 days after that for hcg to be detected in the urine. FX you get that :bfp: soon.
> 
> Charting is nerve-racking. When i got the dip yesterday i was expecting AF anytime soon. When it rose again today, i'm worried for the next days temps. Are they gonna rise, fall or stay the same? I wish i can pull the days and make me 15dpo today so i can start testing... :wacko:Click to expand...

dont worry about dips until ur more closer to 12dpo. Ur LP will stay the same length so drops dont mean much for AF until the very end of ur cycle  I see many women test 12-14dpo after the hcg shot. I asked why 12dpo and they said because that's 14days from the day they get the trigger shot. I'm soo excited for u to test! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> WOW, MARY for the temp rise today.... Are we going to have the same pattern after yesterday's dip? :) Hope they all lead to :bfp: So, are you testing now?
> 
> I did last night, bfn so now I'm going to TRY and hold out to see what my chart does. Id love it if I could actually make it to 15dpo and see that I still have high temps lol (FX!). I need to order more enzymes and everything like ASAP so I hope I know whether AF or bfp is coming soon. I'm just awaiting your BFP announcement...i know it's coming! Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the :bfn: hun. Remember, it's still early and if yesterday was indeed ID, it takes 2-4 days after that for hcg to be detected in the urine. FX you get that :bfp: soon.
> 
> Charting is nerve-racking. When i got the dip yesterday i was expecting AF anytime soon. When it rose again today, i'm worried for the next days temps. Are they gonna rise, fall or stay the same? I wish i can pull the days and make me 15dpo today so i can start testing... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry about dips until ur more closer to 12dpo. Ur LP will stay the same length so drops dont mean much for AF until the very end of ur cycle  I see many women test 12-14dpo after the hcg shot. I asked why 12dpo and they said because that's 14days from the day they get the trigger shot. I'm soo excited for u to test! FX!Click to expand...

You are right... I just need to slap my face to wake up and tell myself "Ask, and it will be!!!!!" My HCG trigger shot coincide with my O as per FF so i cannot test earlier than 14 dpo. I'm thinking of testing at 14dpo, friday, it's our day-off. At least DH will be by my side no matter what the result. But that depends on my temps of course..... Or else have to go as planned testing at 15dpo. I need to stalk at somebody's chart so i can forgot mine for awhile, lol (as if)....


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Mary, thank you!!!! :)


----------



## NellyM

Well the Gp confirmed that i was pregnant and now I am not. :cry:
However, I have bought an OPK and had lots of good GP advice.
They have also started the ball rolling to help us conceive. OH has to provide a semen samaple and I have a battery of blood tests. Once that bit is done he is talking about the possibility of medication to encorage ovulation. Clomid?


----------



## aidensmommy1

NellyM said:


> Well the Gp confirmed that i was pregnant and now I am not. :cry:
> However, I have bought an OPK and had lots of good GP advice.
> They have also started the ball rolling to help us conceive. OH has to provide a semen samaple and I have a battery of blood tests. Once that bit is done he is talking about the possibility of medication to encorage ovulation. Clomid?

I'm sooo sorry to hear this! :-(. I truly am..

And I do think clomid would be a good choice. I dont have personal experience with it but ive seen it do wonders for women. Id def give it a go  maybe some other ladies have better suggestions, I just know it made a huge change for "wishings" cycle the month she took it & she was pleased with how well it worked to help her O earlier. Good luck hun and again, I'm so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## kealz

Nellym, I'm so sorry to hear this hun. :( It's good that you a supportive gp though who is trying to kick start things for you. I would go with the clomid if it's offered, like aidensmommy said, I've heard it do wonders for women on here. Sending big hugs your way. x

Cmr01 - welcome! Hope you're not waiting long for your bfp. Could be first time lucky! :) 

Wishing - nice temp rise! Fx'd for you too! :) 

Aidensmommy - sorry about bfn hun - there's still time and your chart is still high! Fx'd! :) 

Mdscpa - Good luck testing at the end of the week! Fx'd that the trigger shot did the trick and you get your bfp too! :) 

My name is Kealey by the way, although my friends call me Kealz, so either is fine! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Nellym, im so sorry to hear that.... FX you get a sticky bean next time. Im in clomid this cycle hoping it did the trick and i went through lots of tests this cycle to know what's causing us not to conceive. Its good to have a supportive gp who will help you conceive and continue the pregnancy.

Kealey, thanks. I hope i can test the last two cycles i never had a chance to test :af: came before my planned testing hopefully this time around it won't. Im daphne by the way...

I had a nice sleep in the afternoon today about 4 hours and DH asked me to take my temp to see if it's high and i got 36.7 hopefully it stay that way tomorrow. I don't know if taking bbt in the morning and afternoon has difference though im thinking it has. All i know is that your bbt measures your temp upon waking up after at least 3hours sleep.

FX we all get our :bfp: soon


----------



## Fiza123

Nelly so sorry about the loss..but soon you will get a sticky lil bean..keep ur hopes high

Daphne hoping that ur temps stay up

Mary - your chart and daphne's chart look similar..dipping temp at 9 dpo and high at 10 dpo..hoping you both get ur bfps..
Wondering why my temps are fluctuating..


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> Nelly so sorry about the loss..but soon you will get a sticky lil bean..keep ur hopes high
> 
> Daphne hoping that ur temps stay up
> 
> Mary - your chart and daphne's chart look similar..dipping temp at 9 dpo and high at 10 dpo..hoping you both get ur bfps..
> Wondering why my temps are fluctuating..

Your temps are normal.... You should not worry about it, it's still early. FF says a temp drop starting from 10-16 days past O usually means :af: is coming unless you have a short LP. But judging on your previous cycles i guess you got a normal LP. FX your temps start rising by tomorrow.


----------



## kealz

Fiza123 said:


> Nelly so sorry about the loss..but soon you will get a sticky lil bean..keep ur hopes high
> 
> Daphne hoping that ur temps stay up
> 
> Mary - your chart and daphne's chart look similar..dipping temp at 9 dpo and high at 10 dpo..hoping you both get ur bfps..
> Wondering why my temps are fluctuating..

Hi Fiza

Your chart looks normal to me too! :) You're 4dpo so too soon for this trend to continue - I predict you'll get a nice rise tomorrow! :D


----------



## Fiza123

Thanks Daphne and Kealz..so its too early to read my chart now...
You can imagine how much iam craving for a bfp..but it seems like a distant dream at times


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Nellym, im so sorry to hear that.... FX you get a sticky bean next time. Im in clomid this cycle hoping it did the trick and i went through lots of tests this cycle to know what's causing us not to conceive. Its good to have a supportive gp who will help you conceive and continue the pregnancy.
> 
> Kealey, thanks. I hope i can test the last two cycles i never had a chance to test :af: came before my planned testing hopefully this time around it won't. Im daphne by the way...
> 
> I had a nice sleep in the afternoon today about 4 hours and DH asked me to take my temp to see if it's high and i got 36.7 hopefully it stay that way tomorrow. I don't know if taking bbt in the morning and afternoon has difference though im thinking it has. All i know is that your bbt measures your temp upon waking up after at least 3hours sleep.
> 
> FX we all get our :bfp: soon

if I take mine even at like 10-11a.m after I fall back asleep/take a 3-4hr nap, my temp ALWAYS is at least 98.3 at that time...ALWAYS! no matter where I am in my cycle...its a bit strange...


----------



## kealz

Fiza123 said:


> Thanks Daphne and Kealz..so its too early to read my chart now...
> You can imagine how much iam craving for a bfp..but it seems like a distant dream at times

Every cycle is one step closer to your bfp! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Nelly so sorry about the loss..but soon you will get a sticky lil bean..keep ur hopes high
> 
> Daphne hoping that ur temps stay up
> 
> Mary - your chart and daphne's chart look similar..dipping temp at 9 dpo and high at 10 dpo..hoping you both get ur bfps..
> Wondering why my temps are fluctuating..

they aren't fluctuating too much BUT considering ur temps Before O were more flat temps, having temps fluctuating more can sometimes be a good sign. Different can always be a potential sign . It is too early to say "hey it looks like ur Prego" (thate basically impossible to do before 20dpo anyhow lol) but, you can still start to see a pattern form and hopefully ur temps no longer being flat will turn out to be a good sign. If u look up on google and FF, some women will go from flat temps before O to rockier temps after O in BFP cycles OR they'll have rocky temps before and more stable/flat temps after in bfp cycles as well. Everyone of us are different, which makes reading charts even harder :-\. Keep ur faith and lets see what ur temps do over the next 2-3 days. Ur temps not being flat anymore could be a sign of a hormonal change or it could be your "norm" for post O temps. That's what stinks about ur first cycle charting but FX it ends up being ur only month!  ill be stalking! xxx


----------



## Jrepp

The sucky thing is, temps can and will do whatever they want and it can vary from cycle to cycle. When I first started temping my temps were all over the place. They kind of evened out with each mc, but even then there is discrepancies each month. I think it has to do with the ebb and flow of hormones each cycle. 

Cd 5 and still having some spotting. Never spotted after AF before, so this is new.....


----------



## Megamegan

Just chiming in, my temps were always different each month and I don't think they are good indicators for a BFP or AF. I think it's just useful to confirm O and the rest of the cycle isn't going to tell you a whole lot. Atleast true for me. And when I got a BFP my temps were low at first and never would have suspected a "bfp chart" or anything. 


Keeping an eye on you girls and hoping to see BFPs in the next week or so!


----------



## Jrepp

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/what-a-wonderful-weekend/


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Just chiming in, my temps were always different each month and I don't think they are good indicators for a BFP or AF. I think it's just useful to confirm O and the rest of the cycle isn't going to tell you a whole lot. Atleast true for me. And when I got a BFP my temps were low at first and never would have suspected a "bfp chart" or anything.
> 
> 
> Keeping an eye on you girls and hoping to see BFPs in the next week or so!

I feel the same FOR MOST of us but some of the ladies on here get 100% definite BFP charts noticeable from 7dpo lol...uve seen them around, u had to of. But I do think for some, different can def be a good sign. Like I said, it def def depends on the person. Some women are lucky enough to only get beautiful charts when its a bfp EVERY pregnancy (that'd be nice! Lol) 


So, I just ordered two Chinese herbs, Yi Mu Cao (Leonurus) & Xi Xian Cao (Siegesbeckia) and ordered more of my serrapeptase enzyme. I found out, mixed with the enzymes im taking, these herbs are suppose to work WONDERS for tubal blockage & as a plus, they help with other health issues and they help moods, energy, and depression and I could use help with all of the above. I haven't been able to find them because I didn't know the other names for them other than the Yi Mu Cao & Xi Xian Cao but the problem is now solved! :-D So starting no later than July 7th, ill be starting the herbal tea mix along with continuing the enzymes 3x daily and I may wait one more cycle before my hsg, we'll see how soon I feel the "working affects" of the herbs. I'm going to write about these newer findings for tubal blockage, Endo & pcos in my blog. Jennuh, you can let your friend know to look out for new info in the next day or two & ill be explaining how to make the herbal tea and all that good stuff . I'm very excited about trying this. I'm finding MANY more success stories from women taking both the herbs and the enzyme with great results & FAST! Super excited! :-D I cant wait to come on here and tell u all that my tube is wide open...FX FX FX!!! I cant get over my excitement. I'm happy I finallyyy ordered them! I should have weeks ago! Oh I also ordered 20 test strips. NOT wondfo (I like their opks but will not use their hpts off eBay anyway). I got the ones with the green strip and I have no clue how they'll work but I got them for 2.98 on eBay so I can't complain . Now I can test crazy if I want next cycle without feeling guilty about the money I spend on tests! Lol I'm hoping they work good (no BAD evaps) so I can keep buying them for when I want to POAS. Today was my first day using eBay, believe it or not, and I'm now addicted! Lol


----------



## Fiza123

This temping thing is interesting..even it doesnt help identify early pregnancy, it helps in identifying when we O'ed and also LP
5 dpo is too early to show any signs but Iam just tooo sleepy today. Feeling lazy :p


----------



## mdscpa

It definitely help us see when we O'ed and how long our LP is... As to pregnancy, only + hpt or blood test will confirm that. My temp only rise by .1 as usual. The next 2-3 days is more crucial to me making me more nervous now. If they started going down, i know :af: is coming that's for sure.... As of now, I have a very very sensitive nipples and i don't like DH touching them coz they hurt which started yesterday at 10dpo until today. No sore boobs yet which i always have prior to :af:


FX the :witch: leaves me for 9 mos now, please stay away.....


----------



## ab75

Good luck mdscpa xx


----------



## mdscpa

Yay Kenna, looks like really did O 2 days ago.... FX temp keeps on rising..... Looks like you got good timing as well.... :)

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Yay Kenna, looks like really did O 2 days ago.... FX temp keeps on rising..... Looks like you got good timing as well.... :)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Hun! Your chart is looking good, FX FX FX!!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, I would love to join if you don't mind? :)

Took me over 3 years to conceive DD and now its taking me 6 months and counting ttc#2 :(

FX we all get our bfp this cycle or soon!!! xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join if you don't mind? :)
> 
> Took me over 3 years to conceive DD and now its taking me 6 months and counting ttc#2 :(
> 
> FX we all get our bfp this cycle or soon!!! xxx

FX for you Hun!!! Welcome!!! I hope you conceive much faster this go round!


----------



## mdscpa

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join if you don't mind? :)
> 
> Took me over 3 years to conceive DD and now its taking me 6 months and counting ttc#2 :(
> 
> FX we all get our bfp this cycle or soon!!! xxx


Welcome sharnw...... FX it won't take you that long to conceive your 2nd and hopefully this is your month.....

BABY :dust: TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you for the lovely welcome Ladies :flower: :flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nice rise Kenna! 

And Daphne, ur charts def looking good compared to past cycles! FX!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo Mary your chart is <3!!! I am so excited!!!!! FX for your herbs to do the trick if this month isn't it. And sorry, I fell asleep early last night. I was worn out!


----------



## Jennuuh

Welcome Sharnw!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies in the TWW - :happydance:

*AB!* Today is your 12wk scan!! Remember to post a photo! So excited for you!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Nice rise Kenna!
> 
> And Daphne, ur charts def looking good compared to past cycles! FX!!!

Your's looks promising!!!!!! Are you going to test again? i'm thinking of testing tomorrow just for the fun of it (if that's even fun at all) using local brand which recommends testing on the day af is due. Just wanted to see if the trigger shot is still in my system or not. Still waiting to see next day's temps before doing that.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Nice rise Kenna!
> 
> And Daphne, ur charts def looking good compared to past cycles! FX!!!
> 
> Your's looks promising!!!!!! Are you going to test again? i'm thinking of testing tomorrow just for the fun of it (if that's even fun at all) using local brand which recommends testing on the day af is due. Just wanted to see if the trigger shot is still in my system or not. Still waiting to see next day's temps before doing that.Click to expand...

yes try tomorrow! Lol I'm so excited for u to test! I have a feeling ull be the next bfp...fx! :-D

AFM, ill probably wait and test tomorrow as well, depending on my temp. Idk I may break today if I build up good urine sometime today. I couldn't hold it long enough to test this a.m lol my bladder was on overload.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Nice rise Kenna!
> 
> And Daphne, ur charts def looking good compared to past cycles! FX!!!
> 
> Your's looks promising!!!!!! Are you going to test again? i'm thinking of testing tomorrow just for the fun of it (if that's even fun at all) using local brand which recommends testing on the day af is due. Just wanted to see if the trigger shot is still in my system or not. Still waiting to see next day's temps before doing that.Click to expand...
> 
> yes try tomorrow! Lol I'm so excited for u to test! I have a feeling ull be the next bfp...fx! :-D
> 
> AFM, ill probably wait and test tomorrow as well, depending on my temp. Idk I may break today if I build up good urine sometime today. I couldn't hold it long enough to test this a.m lol my bladder was on overload.Click to expand...

Like you, i will only test tomorrow if my temp stay higher than today, if not, will try to wait and test at 14/15dpo.


----------



## Jennuuh

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Nice rise Kenna!
> 
> And Daphne, ur charts def looking good compared to past cycles! FX!!!
> 
> Your's looks promising!!!!!! Are you going to test again? i'm thinking of testing tomorrow just for the fun of it (if that's even fun at all) using local brand which recommends testing on the day af is due. Just wanted to see if the trigger shot is still in my system or not. Still waiting to see next day's temps before doing that.Click to expand...


I used to test my trigger out starting at 5 or 6dpo. First month I used it, it was out at 8dpt (days post trigger) - second time I used it, it was out at 7dpo (9dpt). Had a very faint BFP at 8dpo, waited two days, and got a definite line on 10dpo.

Did they tell you to wait til 14dpo to test?


----------



## mdscpa

Jennuuh said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Nice rise Kenna!
> 
> And Daphne, ur charts def looking good compared to past cycles! FX!!!
> 
> Your's looks promising!!!!!! Are you going to test again? i'm thinking of testing tomorrow just for the fun of it (if that's even fun at all) using local brand which recommends testing on the day af is due. Just wanted to see if the trigger shot is still in my system or not. Still waiting to see next day's temps before doing that.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to test my trigger out starting at 5 or 6dpo. First month I used it, it was out at 8dpt (days post trigger) - second time I used it, it was out at 7dpo (9dpt). Had a very faint BFP at 8dpo, waited two days, and got a definite line on 10dpo.
> 
> Did they tell you to wait til 14dpo to test?Click to expand...

That's what my doc told me, test after 2 weeks. Of course, i consult dr. google how many days it stays in your body. I had 5000iu of pregnyl shot, i assume it's already out by now. I just can't decide whether to test or not guess i already got a phobia getting :bfn: and let it crush me that early. If i waited few more days, at least i'm hoping for something good although that's gonna make you anxious/worried a lot longer as well.... :wacko:


----------



## Jennuuh

mdscpa said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to test my trigger out starting at 5 or 6dpo. First month I used it, it was out at 8dpt (days post trigger) - second time I used it, it was out at 7dpo (9dpt). Had a very faint BFP at 8dpo, waited two days, and got a definite line on 10dpo.
> 
> Did they tell you to wait til 14dpo to test?
> 
> That's what my doc told me, test after 2 weeks. Of course, i consult dr. google how many days it stays in your body. I had 5000iu of pregnyl shot, i assume it's already out by now. I just can't decide whether to test or not guess i already got a phobia getting :bfn: and let it crush me that early. If i waited few more days, at least i'm hoping for something good although that's gonna make you anxious/worried a lot longer as well.... :wacko:Click to expand...

I believe it depends on your metabolism how fast it leaves your body - I think a blogger friend of mine had the same shot as you, and it took her 10dpo (12dpt) for it to leave her system. I'm weird, and I felt better knowing I had a BFN before AF so I knew I could relax for a few days before she showed up. It always stressed me out when she showed for the first few days, so I was glad to have those few days to build myself up a bit.


----------



## kealz

Ooohh - good luck testers! Look forward to results! I was tempted yesterday, although I know it is really early still for me, lol. Then my temp was way down this morning (took a few and settled for the highest one - anyone else do that..?) so I thought better of it today. I think it would prob be bfn if I tested now, seeing as i'm only 8dpo too.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Question ladies: How many days should I be getting a positive OPK? It's been positive for the past 5 days. And no, I don't have PCOS.


----------



## Jennuuh

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question ladies: How many days should I be getting a positive OPK? It's been positive for the past 5 days. And no, I don't have PCOS.


Do you have photos of the OPK's at all? Are you taking any medication, or vitamins, etc.?


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> Question ladies: How many days should I be getting a positive OPK? It's been positive for the past 5 days. And no, I don't have PCOS.

ive had them for 4 days, defo darker test line than control positives all 4 days and I know jrepp had them for around 5-6 days (may be a lil off there) but she said that was during one of her unfortunate losses :-(. But I do know for fact that estrogen is known to he higher in conception cycles (even as early as 1dpo) so this could be a good sign. Ive seen many women get BFP's after multiple positive opks but ive also seen/experienced the same in a non bfp cycle. Anyways, to be safe, id Bd maybe every other day until they turn neg...? Temping isn't always on for all women (there's a small Percentage who get rises when they aren't suppose to or no temp shift, etc) so if you have any other fertile signs, id still consider yourself as "potentially fertile". BUT also remember, you could have just had a very good/big surge and sometimes it takes days for the estrogen from the surge to leave ur system plus you can get a second surge around 2-3dpo. There's sooo many possibilities! Ill have to take a peak at ur chart  good luck!!! Btw, follow my blog on twitter, we will see soon if my tubal remedies work! I'm adding in two new herbs in about 3 days (when they arrive). There are SOOOOO many success stories of women with 100% known tubal blockage ending up with open tubes in 1-2MONTHS! Fx!

EDIT: It looks like u O'ed CD14-15 to me, making you 1 or 2 dpo. If this is the case, hopefully ur temps will reflect it and FF will change it for u in 2 days  Also, seeing ur LP last cycle (they dont go over 16 days so ur o day was a lil off), I'm pretty positive u oed CD 17 making your LP a 15 day LP instead of 18. So that makes ALOT of sense for ur charts and pos opks....i think ur oing 1-3 days off from when u and FF suspected. Were u able to BD yest or the day before? I'm leaving the other info above just for your personal knowledge and for others looking for info  good luck and hopefully this helps for future knowledge but FX for a bfp sooner than then! . Ur opks prob were like mine get, on the VERGE of being positive and then ull get one that's even darker than the rest, that'll b the true positive. Took me a couple months to figure out what was a true positive for ME personally cuz we are all diff.


----------



## Fiza123

Mary and Daphne waiting for you to test and let us know the results :) fx fx


----------



## ab75

Jennuuh said:


> Welcome Sharnw!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies in the TWW - :happydance:
> 
> *AB!* Today is your 12wk scan!! Remember to post a photo! So excited for you!

Thankyou. Scan was fab, been put forward so now 13 weeks xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sharnw!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies in the TWW - :happydance:
> 
> *AB!* Today is your 12wk scan!! Remember to post a photo! So excited for you!
> 
> Thankyou. Scan was fab, been put forward so now 13 weeks xx
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 780425Click to expand...

That's fabulous ab75!!!!!! Have a healthy and happy 9 mos.... Or should i say 6 more mos..... Im so happy for you hun!!!!!!


----------



## Fiza123

Wow seeing ur scan pics gives me a positive energy AB..congratulations!!
Hope you a Happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Jrepp

I had positive opk's for 15 days in a row back in December. It did end in a loss, but not quite sure why it was positive for so long. Orthopedic surgeon said he's baffled by my leg but it's looking good. I go back in a month for a check up, and to decide on a second surgery and/or physical therapy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I had positive opk's for 15 days in a row back in December. It did end in a loss, but not quite sure why it was positive for so long. Orthopedic surgeon said he's baffled by my leg but it's looking good. I go back in a month for a check up, and to decide on a second surgery and/or physical therapy.

So sorry hun you have to endure all of these while TTC.... Praying you heal very fast.....


----------



## chelsealynnb

ab75 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sharnw!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies in the TWW - :happydance:
> 
> *AB!* Today is your 12wk scan!! Remember to post a photo! So excited for you!
> 
> Thankyou. Scan was fab, been put forward so now 13 weeks xx
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 780425Click to expand...

What a cutie already!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, feel better! Its like a never ending rollercoaster of pain for you these past few months :-(. I cannot wait until you get that amazing news of a bfp...its much much deserved.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am STILL having cramps. I've had them since 4dpo, they are stronger some days & times than others. They were really strong on either 7 or 8dpo (cant remember right now without looking at my chart) to the point where I ended up falling asleep at 5pm because of the cramps and the killer headache I had and yest I felt very minimal cramping but now its heavy cramping again. We'll see if its AF or pg soon. I dont get how I cramped so much from 4dpo for AF, that's just insane but I do have to remember that I'm on meds for tubal blockage and I suppose it could cause cramping as my tubes opening.. ? Cant wait to know how it all works & both my new herbs and hpts all were sent out today so I should have them just in time for my next cycle  I haven't been this excited about anything in a while. I have faith in the enzymes but with both the herbs and enzymes together, I have triple the faith. I have so much faith that I will actually be shocked if this doesn't work. I am taking a risk putting so much hope in this treatment but even if I'm not one who is lucky enough to get fast results, I do believe it'll work at least after time. I'm praying!! Dh said today, "watch, you just ordered all that stuff and we will get our BFP". Lol. FX hes right! Ill just give my Yi Mu Cao and Xi Xian Cao to someone else..it helps balance hormones and obv scar tissue so its good for both Endo and PCOS like the serrapeptase is. I'm really wishing I ordered all this 10 months ago "just incase" my doc was wrong about the likely hood of my tube still being blocked, since clearly she was wrong but nope, I let myself fall into denial with her thinking maybe it wasn't blocked, until the last HSG of course. But hey, at least Ive been on the enzymes for 2 months and I'm starting the herbal tea mix this wk so hopefullyyyy we won't be waiting much longer!  

I got wayyy off track lol. Alls I was originally going to say is that I'm having alot of pressure & cramping again today and got carried away . Guess I needed to write my daily book lol 

:dust: good luck ladies!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I am STILL having cramps. I've had them since 4dpo, they are stronger some days & times than others. They were really strong on either 7 or 8dpo (cant remember right now without looking at my chart) to the point where I ended up falling asleep at 5pm because of the cramps and the killer headache I had and yest I felt very minimal cramping but now its heavy cramping again. We'll see if its AF or pg soon. I dont get how I cramped so much from 4dpo for AF, that's just insane but I do have to remember that I'm on meds for tubal blockage and I suppose it could cause cramping as my tubes opening.. ? Cant wait to know how it all works & both my new herbs and hpts all were sent out today so I should have them just in time for my next cycle  I haven't been this excited about anything in a while. I have faith in the enzymes but with both the herbs and enzymes together, I have triple the faith. I have so much faith that I will actually be shocked if this doesn't work. I am taking a risk putting so much hope in this treatment but even if I'm not one who is lucky enough to get fast results, I do believe it'll work at least after time. I'm praying!! Dh said today, "watch, you just ordered all that stuff and we will get our BFP". Lol. FX hes right! Ill just give my Yi Mu Cao and Xi Xian Cao to someone else..it helps balance hormones and obv scar tissue so its good for both Endo and PCOS like the serrapeptase is. I'm really wishing I ordered all this 10 months ago "just incase" my doc was wrong about the likely hood of my tube still being blocked, since clearly she was wrong but nope, I let myself fall into denial with her. But hey, at least in starting it all now .
> 
> I got wayyy off track lol. Alls I was originally going to say is that I'm having alot of pressure & cramping again today and got carried away . Guess I needed to write my daily book lol
> 
> :dust: good luck ladies!!!

LOL!!!!! I actually miss your book.... :)

Hope your DH is right.... Sometimes guys have a lips of an angel. When they spill something out of their tongue most of the time it's right.... Hoping this is the time for you and all of us here... Mine started very early as well at both sides... But lately it's only on the right side now. I got dizzy spell tonight while in the car after DH picked me up... Have to open the window just in case i needed a fresh hot air. It's very hot here now for a couple of days even at night we get 39 degrees. The hottest recorded was few weeks ago at 47 degrees....ok im off track as well.... Lol


----------



## Jrepp

Mary, I just started following your blog. Don't forget to follow mine


----------



## Jennuuh

Jess - that looks better than it has! Hoping you'll just need physical therapy and not another surgery and you can get your TTC train back on track for good!

Ab - Omgggg!! Look at your little babe! Adorable! Are you feeling boy/girl? I think you said boy before - If that's the nub I see, it looks a little girly! Either way, as long as baby is healthy I'm sure you won't mind :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Here are my OPK's:

https://i60.tinypic.com/10457j7.jpg

I'm healthy & only taking prenatals, nothing else.


----------



## Jrepp

So, it looks to me like it was the darkest CDs 12&13 and 14 in the am. Looking at your fertility chart, I would say you probably o'd on cd14 making you 2dpo. The lines look dark on cd14 pm, 15 and 16 but they appear to me to be lighter than the control line.


----------



## Megamegan

Snowbunnie, something to try is Wondfo OPK's if you haven't already. I've taken those ones that you posted (I bought them at CVS, don't remember the brand)- and I always got really dark positives, sometimes for a couple days. But with Wondfo, I notice they aren't quite as dark, so when it's positive, it is more obvious and it won't last as long. They must be less sensitive or have less dye, which is a good thing for if you have a super strong LH surge. Maybe give that a shot next cycle (if there is a next cycle) I would agree that you probably O'd on CD14. Good luck!


----------



## Fiza123

Hello everyone..
I had some severe cramping today and woke up coz of that..
I have been having 3 days of stable temps..not going up :( 
Yes the weather is killing me Daphne..its so hot
Jess hope that ur pain goes away soon
Mary hope that your cramping is a good sign :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I'm so sorry your leg has been giving you such a fit!!! I hope it heals up so you can enjoy the rest of your summer with no pain!

Snow, I started using those this month and they suck! Lol. Every day looked exactly the same. I agree with Megan, wondfo are great OPK!

Fiza, stable temps are necessarily a bad thing, it means your hormones are pretty balanced. I'm sure you will see a rise very soon!!!!

Good morning to all of you :) got dotted CH today!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and ab!!!! So cute!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary, I just started following your blog. Don't forget to follow mine

I should already be a follower . After I hit the "follow" button now when I log into my acct ur latest blogs pop up. Maybe u can help me with learning WordPress a little...how do u even know who's following you? The "android version" of all these apps kinda suck when im trying to learn new stuff lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> Here are my OPK's:
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/10457j7.jpg
> 
> I'm healthy & only taking prenatals, nothing else.

CD 14 looks like ur defo positive out of all those. Id say you either Oed right on CD14 (I O the same day as my + usually) or maybe even CD15 but from looking at ur chart id say CD14. Charting isn't an exact science but even if ur temps aren't correlating completely with ur other fertile signs, u still have an idea of a 24-48hr time frame of ur "fertile period". I do know last cycle O was def off on ur chart which may have FF confused as well. I'm positive u oed CD17 last cycle (only cuz of ur LP being off and because I was talking to u last cycle during O and on CD16 u got ur True positive opk last cycle). I'm only telling u about ur last chart because that can help with future charts. I'm pretty sure ur "fertile days", are between CD12-17. I say CD12 because its always best to bd 2 days or so before u even get a pos opk so the little soldiers are up there awaiting, plus it can take 24-48hrs for our temps to rise. I use these opks every cycle ,ive never used anything diff because I know the way these tests work now and what positives look like and such so I dont want to start over with a new brand lol. Plus when I get a positive with these opks, for me, I know ill O within the next 12hrs and since I BD ahead any how, It works great! Lol . I do have to say though, none of these tests are QUITE as dark as ur true positive last cycle BUT its also VERYY possible to miss ur surge. It def looks like u O'ed tho, Cd 14-15 and ur opks are neg after CD15. Fx for u! Cant wait for ur test time!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary!!! Where's your temp?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary!!! Where's your temp?!

I'm mad at my temp and dont even want to type it in! :-(. Lol. Aiden woke me up at 430 and the half hour early couldn't of made THAT MUCH of a diff...hold on ill add my shameful drop in a sec. Ugh. But hey, at least w the drop, ill be able to start my herbs in 2-3 days.


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, congrats on your CHs... It's good to have good timing at that. FX your temp continue to rise.

Mary - i keep on refreshing your chart since I saw you online........ Any update yet?

Edit: Oh mary, i didn't see you have a reply regarding your temp today.... FX it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, I see that drop...ugh!!!! I'm sorry, stupid drop...hope it pops back up for you!


----------



## mdscpa

That's massive mary..... So sorry... Still i'm keeping everything crossed for you hun.... Maybe tomorrow you'll get MASSIVE RISE as well..... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Your chart is still looking good, daphne!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies. I doubt it will. I still have the cramping tho. Must just be my enzymes working all wk since I upped my dose and all that right before the cramping started. 

I'm soo happy u got ur CH's Kenna!  

And Daphne, ur chart is looking beautiful!!!!! I truly suspect a bfp from u! I'm not even kidding when I say "I'm just waiting for an announcement". I really think uve got this with the cleared hsg and the meds, I'm anxiously awaiting ur time to test!!!! Hurrryyy!! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

And I just got my Big.Fat.NO to go with my temp dip :-\. Now ill just be waiting for AF arrive, unless my temp shoots back up tomorrow but that's unlikely. I'm super excited to start my new herbs tho!  yay! And I think I'm going to wait until the end of Aug/beginning of Sept for my repeat HSG. I'm going to try and get my bfp without it . The herbs almost act as an hsg in the way that they actually make any left over blockage "flow out of the tubes". We shall see in a month or two . If I have to go for the hsg, that's ok...id just rather TRY and avoid that pain if I can  FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies. It was my DH who woke me up and hand me my bbt. He told me, "love, take your temp but don't look at it. Let me do it and tell you what it is." Then DH looked sad until he showed me my reading and it was high. Thought it was low since we both were talking about it last night that it might start falling from today. Good it still climbing, slow but at least rising. Im still waiting for the next few days of temps. Like last cycle, temp stayed the same from 12-14dpo (36.5) yet AF arrived at 14dpo night time. And 15dpo that was the huge drop. So im thinking of not seeing that huge drop on 15dpo then i will test no matter what my temp as as long it's still high, lol. If it drop by then, i won't bother testing. But, i'm starting to feel excited, having very hard and sensitive nipples is very new to me and it feels like it's burning when you touch it. Also, my CM is increasing as well (milky white) at it's a lot compared to my previous cycles where i had dry then creamy white cm but not a lot. And oh, my saliva scope showed FULL FERNING today.... I'm just scared, excited, worried, i don't know how you put it maybe im just crazy... Who's not while in TWW.... lol


----------



## Fiza123

Ohh Mary.. So sorry..dont worry your enzymes are working and soon you will get a bfp..
Xoxo


----------



## ab75

Jennuuh, I still think boy but I don't mind either way xx


----------



## Fiza123

Fxd for yor Daphne :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I am so confused. I thought for a positive OPK the test line has to be AS DARK or darker than the control line? This was this morning's OPK....

https://i62.tinypic.com/2yxhlrt.png

Test is definitely darker.... Maybe this brand just sucks?! Ahhhhh!


----------



## sharnw

Wowzers that's dark!


----------



## Jennuuh

ab75 said:


> Jennuuh, I still think boy but I don't mind either way xx

That's exactly what I'm thinking Ab! Everyone keeps asking me that - This took 6.5 years. I do NOT care what gender this baby turns out to be. As long as he or she is healthy! 

I've been saying since day 1 that I think baby is a boy though and I sometimes even accidentally slip and say 'Can you hear his heartbeat?!' when were listening for it on the doppler. Oops :) Hubby keeps saying 'You're gonna feel bad when baby turns out to be a girl!' Sure sure! I won't feel bad until its confirmed though! :thumbup:

Sn0w - I wish I could offer some insight. I have no idea why you've been getting such dark OPK's. That last one is definitely darker than the control line though! Hopefully you can sort it out soon.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey everyone, hope you guys are doing well. Just wanted to pop in and give you the link to my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to stalk it.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2195177-our-anxiously-awaited-rainbow.html

Still doing well! Fx'd I continue on that path!


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> I am so confused. I thought for a positive OPK the test line has to be AS DARK or darker than the control line? This was this morning's OPK....
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2yxhlrt.png
> 
> Test is definitely darker.... Maybe this brand just sucks?! Ahhhhh!

oh yea, this is def darker! If you look at iui charts, many of them O a day or so AFTER the rise so that's why I say charting isn't always an exact science, it just helps you to know about when u O for bding. Id def bd tonight JUST for safety but my guess is you missed your actual surge and either ur catching ot coming back down or you may be getting a very typical second surge. We all get 'em . If I were you, id still at least BD every other day until the opks are negative just to make sure ur timing it right. I see some women get LOWER temps after O on bfp charts and u/s that reflect O happening after the rise or even days before the rise. It can all be tricky. Hang in there. Your opks are def detecting a surge tho. Idk if I explained this how I was trying to. Let me know if it didn't make sense lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also sn0wbunnie, I'd remove the positive opks from CD 12 & 13 because they weren't truly positive and that'll help FF fix ur chart for u. When ur charts correct, it helps ALOT for future cycles. Everything falls into place but hopefully u wont need to chart for long anyway! Fx! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies - how's everyone..... Can't stop thinking about my temp tomorrow and the next day after that... urgggghhhh.... Again, me and DH had a nice sleep again today this afternoon. We have different work schedule. He works in the morning and i work at night due to Ramadan so we have a lot of time for a month, :) Of course, after waking up DH ask me to get my temp again and it's still high yesterday afternoon it was 36.7 this morning it was 36.8. This time it was 36.9, so im anxiously waiting if tomorrow it's still high, i hope so.... Then DH tried to touch my stomach and said "please if you're there kindly stick and give us a clue?" Suddenly i felt cramps like a heartbeat cramps that's just how i felt it. So i laugh and told DH I guess they heard you.... It's now official me and DH are crazy..... lol

Edit: Oh, DH also took his temp and it was 36.2 so i guess im feeling really hot these days....


----------



## ab75

Good luck tomorrow mdscpa xx


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ab75. Just anxiously waiting for tomorrow's temp then the next day. I might test at 14dpo if temp is still high i can't wait til 15dpo where i got my huge temp dip. Maybe i'll try local brand first which detects pregnancy on the day of missed period that's the earliest they have here. I'd rather try that first before frer and cbd. At least i know it won't detect my trigger shot anymore unlike frer which is more sensitive than that..... 2 more temps, please be high...... Make this our wedding anniversary present......


----------



## Wishing1010

I def think your BFP is just around the corner!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks wishing...... I just hope you ladies are right.... I hope i dont jinx it by planning to test a day early as planned like the previous cycles..... Fx this is it.....


----------



## Megamegan

Looking good Daphne!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!!

I also made a pregnancy journal.... and I made a little icon for it, so you can click it in my signature. I feel so fancy. (btw have you guys seen that "I'm so pregnant" music video to the tune of "Fancy"? it's so cute)

Just a few more days til we see more BFP's!!! Bring em on!!


----------



## Fiza123

Hey Daphne even Iam getting excited for you now...will be stalking your chart and fx ur temps will stay up..
2 more days and you can test..yay!!


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> Hey Daphne even Iam getting excited for you now...will be stalking your chart and fx ur temps will stay up..
> 2 more days and you can test..yay!!

It dropped by .1 today im a little disappointed i know it's not much but this is 13 dpo tomorrow's temp will tell it all.... if it's still up i might test tomorrow. It's our day-off by then so better take the test while DH is with me....... FX i can even reach tomorrow and still have good temp.....

FX for you as well hun... Hope you get that rise starting tomorrow.

BABY :dust: to everyone!!!!!!!

Edit1: And i got massive ferning again today...... Guess my eostrogen and progesterone is still high maybe that's why i'm having loads and loads of milky white CM more than the last few days. Hope this are all good signs...... Below are shots of my saliva scope. I never have this full ferning end of my cycle....

Edit2: FF puts my test date today i just don't want to follow it. Lol.... Let in follow me.... :) It also tell this "Possibly Triphasic on Day 24 Note: You are taking a progesterone supplement which can cause artificially high temperatures." - We will see if this are all cause of the supplement i'm taking.
 



Attached Files:







Fern1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









Fern2.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









Fern3.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









Fern4.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Mary test!!! Temp jump wooohoooo!!!!!!

Daphne, your chart is still perfect!!! I can't wait for you to test!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Fiza123 said:


> Hey Daphne even Iam getting excited for you now...will be stalking your chart and fx ur temps will stay up..
> 2 more days and you can test..yay!!

I suspect you will see a temp rise in a few days!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WOOOHOOOO MARY, on to TWW again..... FX it stays up and up and up.... and you get your BIG.FAT.YES. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

This is my last temp for a few days, just wanted to let you ladies know so that you don't stalk my chart waiting for a temp lol


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg Mary test!!! Temp jump wooohoooo!!!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is still perfect!!! I can't wait for you to test!!!!!

Oh, Kenna, i'm torn between testing it out already or wait for one more temp or wait for AF. I don't know this is making me more and more crazy....... I will really test tomorrow no matter what my temp is, it's been decided already, lol..... Just a quick question, which do you think is better, FMU or SMU or evening urine?


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Omg Mary test!!! Temp jump wooohoooo!!!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is still perfect!!! I can't wait for you to test!!!!!
> 
> Oh, Kenna, i'm torn between testing it out already or wait for one more temp or wait for AF. I don't know this is making me more and more crazy....... I will really test tomorrow no matter what my temp is, it's been decided already, lol..... Just a quick question, which do you think is better, FMU or SMU or evening urine?Click to expand...

It varies from woman to woman! If you don't drink too much water before bed, you can try FMU. :) FX FX FX FX FX


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Omg Mary test!!! Temp jump wooohoooo!!!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is still perfect!!! I can't wait for you to test!!!!!
> 
> Oh, Kenna, i'm torn between testing it out already or wait for one more temp or wait for AF. I don't know this is making me more and more crazy....... I will really test tomorrow no matter what my temp is, it's been decided already, lol..... Just a quick question, which do you think is better, FMU or SMU or evening urine?Click to expand...

I personally choose SMU but I also fall back asleep for a couple hrs so all together it ends up being a 4-6hr hold and the only reason I choose SMU is because it give my body a few more hrs LOL. And I'm someone who drinks alot RIGHT before bed so that's another reason I use SMU. My FMU is a little too clear. At this point, tomorrow, 14dpo, you will more than likely get a bfp with any urine . they only say "fmu is best" because its USUALLY the most concentrated urine, unless u chug a cup of water down the sec before bed lol. I'm so excited ur tested tomorrow!! Yay! Id be testing today if I were u :-D


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Daphne even Iam getting excited for you now...will be stalking your chart and fx ur temps will stay up..
> 2 more days and you can test..yay!!
> 
> It dropped by .1 today im a little disappointed i know it's not much but this is 13 dpo tomorrow's temp will tell it all.... if it's still up i might test tomorrow. It's our day-off by then so better take the test while DH is with me....... FX i can even reach tomorrow and still have good temp.....
> 
> FX for you as well hun... Hope you get that rise starting tomorrow.
> 
> BABY :dust: to everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> Edit1: And i got massive ferning again today...... Guess my eostrogen and progesterone is still high maybe that's why i'm having loads and loads of milky white CM more than the last few days. Hope this are all good signs...... Below are shots of my saliva scope. I never have this full ferning end of my cycle....
> 
> Edit2: FF puts my test date today i just don't want to follow it. Lol.... Let in follow me.... :) It also tell this "Possibly Triphasic on Day 24 Note: You are taking a progesterone supplement which can cause artificially high temperatures." - We will see if this are all cause of the supplement i'm taking.Click to expand...


Daphne, Dont worry about tiny drops. They DEF do not make u out! Think of.it this way, ur temps ARE going to stop rising in pregnancy and usually around the time AF is due, they'll start staying in the same range in pregnancy cycles. It'll probably go up and down by .1 or so even after u get ur bfp BUT id stop temping right after ur bfp! Dont put urself thru temping stress! You'll end up questioning every drop and rise and it'll drive u nuts! Yay I cant wait for tomorrow. I will be 110% shocked if no bfp, but I really think uve got it! . But yea, I just wanted to tell you that its VERY common for temps to drop by .1 or so as a bfp chart temps start to stabilize. Ur still good girl! FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Omg Mary test!!! Temp jump wooohoooo!!!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is still perfect!!! I can't wait for you to test!!!!!
> 
> Oh, Kenna, i'm torn between testing it out already or wait for one more temp or wait for AF. I don't know this is making me more and more crazy....... I will really test tomorrow no matter what my temp is, it's been decided already, lol..... Just a quick question, which do you think is better, FMU or SMU or evening urine?Click to expand...
> 
> It varies from woman to woman! If you don't drink too much water before bed, you can try FMU. :) FX FX FX FX FXClick to expand...

Hmmmmmmmmmmm... Maybe I'll try afternoon urine or evening.... last cycle i got spotting in the afternoon and bled at night at 14dpo... so tomorrow is the best time to test, i think.... ..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg Mary test!!! Temp jump wooohoooo!!!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is still perfect!!! I can't wait for you to test!!!!!

I'm trying to wait and see if my temp goes up more tomorrow or if it goes back down. FX for the up! 
I had the weirdest dream last night. You were here, at my house, and we were examining my mom 12 pregnancy tests that I took....? Lol and dh walked in and we were sitting on the floor surrounded by tests. Idk what makes me dream these things lol...esp since we've never met in person...wait, I guess we have.met.... in my dreams! Hahaha! 

BTW, I love ur temp today...good time to stop temping, leaving it on a good note . But at the same time, I'm going to miss stalking ur chart, esp if AF shows for me tomorrow...maybe you should start temping again on sat a.m for me LOL. No I'm jk, take as much of a temping break as you want & deserve!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you ladies for keeping my INSANITY, lol...... I really really wanted to test what's keeping me is that i had a trigger shot so i dont want to get that in my hpts. So maybe tomorrow at 14 dpo its very little or already gone in my system..... The hard part is, if it turned out :bfn:??? looking at my chart now it looks promising (i don't know tom's temp it may be otherwise) but we all know how the :witch: works.... She just gets you when everything looks good and tear you apart...... I hate her so bad....


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha!!! What a great dream :) wish it could ALL come true!!!!!!!!! 

I am so excited to see your temp today :) FX FX FX!!!

I'll only be 8 dpo when I temp again, so plenty of time to continue stalking :)


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Thank you ladies for keeping my INSANITY, lol...... I really really wanted to test what's keeping me is that i had a trigger shot so i dont want to get that in my hpts. So maybe tomorrow at 14 dpo its very little or already gone in my system..... The hard part is, if it turned out :bfn:??? looking at my chart now it looks promising (i don't know tom's temp it may be otherwise) but we all know how the :witch: works.... She just gets you when everything looks good and tear you apart...... I hate her so bad....

FX she stays away for 9 more months!!!!! I think your trigger should be out now, but understand the hesitation.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Thank you ladies for keeping my INSANITY, lol...... I really really wanted to test what's keeping me is that i had a trigger shot so i dont want to get that in my hpts. So maybe tomorrow at 14 dpo its very little or already gone in my system..... The hard part is, if it turned out :bfn:??? looking at my chart now it looks promising (i don't know tom's temp it may be otherwise) but we all know how the :witch: works.... She just gets you when everything looks good and tear you apart...... I hate her so bad....

I know ALL docs say "test 14 days from the shot". But from my understanding on how it works for MOST is they'll test it out and USUALLY its 100% out by 8-12dpo...there's actually a thread on how long it took dif ppl for their trigger shot to be out that you can google. Itd prob make u feel better about testing tomorrow. I think you probably would have been fine to test a couple days ago (depending on how quick ur levels go up) but trigger shot wise, docs say 14 days for "good measures". Alot of women test it out of their system w internet stick tests days earlier than that & there's so much info about it on google. FX for tomo! I can't wait!! If you make it past just today with no AF, that'll be ur longest LP yet and ull officially be late! . Oh also, FF says test tomorrow because they ALWAYS recommend the day after ur missed period. They have a whole thing on money us women waist testing early in bfn cycles lol...im def one of them. Ur strong holding out...i would have been testing the hcg out or until it got darker rather than lighter lol. Ive been waiting all wk! Tomorrow needs to come quicker!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Haha!!! What a great dream :) wish it could ALL come true!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited to see your temp today :) FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I'll only be 8 dpo when I temp again, so plenty of time to continue stalking :)

I know right! It'll come true one day but hopefully we'll have babies surrounding us instead of tests lol. 

And thank you  I'm sure my temp will plummet back down tomorrow though. I just hope BOTH my herbs get here by tomorrow. I know one will be but the other is taking forever to ship out!! It'll be here no later than the 8th it said so I may just have to wait 4 extra days. I wanted to start it by CD2 so i could have 10 days worth before O still lol . FX!

I cannot wait for your test time now! I'm scared for my NEXT test time because of my new tests that ill have. I'm worried about getting excited over a mean evap. So far ive read good things about these particular ones. Ill let u know since they were so cheap


----------



## mdscpa

Today 13dpo is the FFs testing date... It estimated my period from yesterday to tomorrow (2nd to 4th of july) that's why it put me today to test. I actually googled everything about it i think i read all of the threads about trigger shot.... I only got 5000iu shot so im pretty sure it's gone by 12dpo.... if my temp today was high i'll grab my hpt and pee on it... without any hesitation... lol....Unfortunately it dropped a little. Worst if it drop again tomorrow. FX it won't... 

My longest LP is 13dpo which was last time as per charting so expecting af tomorrow if i pass tomorrow night it means i'm late. but i cannot wait for another day so i will test tomorrow which we all know is the longest vs. TWW, lol....


----------



## Fiza123

Wishing1010 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Daphne even Iam getting excited for you now...will be stalking your chart and fx ur temps will stay up..
> 2 more days and you can test..yay!!
> 
> I suspect you will see a temp rise in a few days!!!Click to expand...

Hey wishing!!
Am really hoping so :)


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Haha!!! What a great dream :) wish it could ALL come true!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited to see your temp today :) FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I'll only be 8 dpo when I temp again, so plenty of time to continue stalking :)
> 
> I know right! It'll come true one day but hopefully we'll have babies surrounding us instead of tests lol.
> 
> And thank you  I'm sure my temp will plummet back down tomorrow though. I just hope BOTH my herbs get here by tomorrow. I know one will be but the other is taking forever to ship out!! It'll be here no later than the 8th it said so I may just have to wait 4 extra days. I wanted to start it by CD2 so i could have 10 days worth before O still lol . FX!
> 
> I cannot wait for your test time now! I'm scared for my NEXT test time because of my new tests that ill have. I'm worried about getting excited over a mean evap. So far ive read good things about these particular ones. Ill let u know since they were so cheapClick to expand...

Wow great dream :) 
Really this waiting game is soo difficult..I have a party at my friends place today..so looking forward to enjoy..
ur temp seems to go high again..u never know wait and watch..fx fx


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Today 13dpo is the FFs testing date... It estimated my period from yesterday to tomorrow (2nd to 4th of july) that's why it put me today to test. I actually googled everything about it i think i read all of the threads about trigger shot.... I only got 5000iu shot so im pretty sure it's gone by 12dpo.... if my temp today was high i'll grab my hpt and pee on it... without any hesitation... lol....Unfortunately it dropped a little. Worst if it drop again tomorrow. FX it won't...
> 
> My longest LP is 13dpo which was last time as per charting so expecting af tomorrow if i pass tomorrow night it means i'm late. but i cannot wait for another day so i will test tomorrow which we all know is the longest vs. TWW, lol....

I'm happy u got that info on the trigger. I knew I read it usually came out sooner than the docs tell you.  at least ull be good to go! And even if u have another drop of .1 tomorrow, dont be disappointed. Again, ur temp HAS TO stop going up and alot of times if u look at bfp charts where women kept charting for a month after their bfp, the temps actually start to get lower around 14dpo because they stabilize as ur body gets more and more used to the new hormones. Even with another tiny drop, ur chart will look great. To me, ur tiny drop is nothing to worry about at all today. That's VERYYY common to see in BFP charts regardless. Obv it can go either way, I'm just convinced u have it this cycle lol. But really .1 drop is nothin'! Esp from where ur temp is today..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Haha!!! What a great dream :) wish it could ALL come true!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited to see your temp today :) FX FX FX!!!
> 
> I'll only be 8 dpo when I temp again, so plenty of time to continue stalking :)
> 
> I know right! It'll come true one day but hopefully we'll have babies surrounding us instead of tests lol.
> 
> And thank you  I'm sure my temp will plummet back down tomorrow though. I just hope BOTH my herbs get here by tomorrow. I know one will be but the other is taking forever to ship out!! It'll be here no later than the 8th it said so I may just have to wait 4 extra days. I wanted to start it by CD2 so i could have 10 days worth before O still lol . FX!
> 
> I cannot wait for your test time now! I'm scared for my NEXT test time because of my new tests that ill have. I'm worried about getting excited over a mean evap. So far ive read good things about these particular ones. Ill let u know since they were so cheap Click to expand...
> 
> Wow great dream :)
> Really this waiting game is soo difficult..I have a party at my friends place today..so looking forward to enjoy..
> ur temp seems to go high again..u never know wait and watch..fx fxClick to expand...

thank u! FX!

I live ur flat temps! Lol idk why, ive always liked how flat temps look. FX it leads to ur bfp!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, what are the squares rather than circles on ur chart? Just curious because ive never had that before..


----------



## aidensmommy1

For those of you who already got bfps and for us crazy poas addicts waiting for our BFP's, I just read women carrying a female fetus typically have higher levels of hcg sooner than when carrying a male fetus. I figured id throw this info out there so u can try and guess what ur having lol . Megan, my guess is that your having a girl! Ur bfp was very early! But I'm proof it can go either way because I got a bfp at 7-8dpo with aiden but I have noticed with both of my bffs boy pregnancies, she couldn't get BFP's until 20+dpo but when she would have had a girl, she got a bfp before AF was due so I guess this info fits her. There has been studies on this proving girls do produce more hcg early on in pregnancy as well. I just thought this was a funny little piece of info to help u all predict the sex of ur lil beans


----------



## Jennuuh

I read that somewhere too! Had my BFP at 8dpo but didn't believe it, so I waited til 10dpo and an unmistakable line to call it! And my beta was doubling at 25 hrs. My RE was shocked there weren't two in there!

All that and I still have a feeling it's a boy for some reason!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, what are the squares rather than circles on ur chart? Just curious because ive never had that before..

Squares mean that you have a note written than day ive been searching for it a long time coz ive seen them on some charts. I finally figured it out in FFs settings. Just to let u easily see which one/day has notes....


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, what are the squares rather than circles on ur chart? Just curious because ive never had that before..

Squares mean that you have a note written than day ive been searching for it a long time coz ive seen them on some charts. I finally figured it out in FFs settings. Just to let u easily see which one/day has notes....

I took my temp again this evening after waking up and it increased again from 36.9 to 37... So maybe tom's temp is still high..... I just cant wait to see what temp could be tom.... If anyone is POAS addict im temping addict.... Lol.....


----------



## kealz

Fx'd for a high temp tomorrow, Daphne!! :) 

I caved earlier and did a test... bfn @ 10dpo (according to ff). :(


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kealey. Been wondering about you for days now. Your low temp at 8/9 dpo could possibly be implantation.... Wait 2-4 days from that to build up hcg than can be detected in your urine... Since you tested today at 10dpo it could be early with that high temp its very much likely you could have just implanted. Id say try testing at 12dpo and 14dpo.... Just few more days and your good to go for your next hpt. I managed not to test til 13dpo and planning on testing tomorrow, FX i'll get good temp just few more hours and i'll know..... So far i dont feel shes coming and it's almost midnight here.... Although last cycle she arrived evening at 14dpo so we will see....


----------



## kealz

Thanks Daphne! I so hope you're right! I'll test again in a couple of days. :) I'm excited to see what happens with your temps/tests over the next 48hrs - your temps are staying lovely and high at the moment so fx'd!! Hope you have a nice day off with dh! :D 

Sorry it looks like i've been missing - this thread moves so quickly! Lol. 

Good luck testers!! I hope a sprinkle of baby dust brings some wkend bfps! :) x


----------



## mdscpa

Actually, in just less than 12 hours i'll br testing..... About to finish my duty and DH is at home doing ALL the laundry.... We only have one day off and its every friday.... So he always does the laundry to save time.... It should have been me but he just love doing it so We have all the time for each other on our day-offs.....


----------



## kealz

Oohh, exciting!! How lovely is that of your dh to do all the washing so you can make the most of your friday? What a treasure! :D Are you in the UK? I'm looking forward to seeing your result in the morning! :)


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> Oohh, exciting!! How lovely is that of your dh to do all the washing so you can make the most of your friday? What a treasure! :D Are you in the UK? I'm looking forward to seeing your result in the morning! :)

Thanks... He's just so perfect... He's always like that doesnt even wante to get tired thinking i might be pregnant since we were TTC'ing... What more if i'm PG now, maybe he wont allow me to walk anymore lol.... We're from philippines and currently working in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. He was here since 2010 after our marriage and i came October of last year 2013 so thats the reason why we just started TTC'ing. Although we lived together before marriage we were actually NTNP at that time but no luck. Where are you from?


----------



## kealz

Bless him, he sounds like such a sweetie! :) I'm in the UK, I just thought when you said 12hr wait that you might be on the same time as me. I'll be thinking of you in the morning hun - best of luck! :D It's about 11:30pm UK time i'm going to hit the hay (bed), will check for updates tomorrow. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Good night! FX for awesome temps tomorrow Kealz!

And I cannot wait for your temps tomorrow, Daphne and Mary!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

aidensmommy1 said:


> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> I am so confused. I thought for a positive OPK the test line has to be AS DARK or darker than the control line? This was this morning's OPK....
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2yxhlrt.png
> 
> Test is definitely darker.... Maybe this brand just sucks?! Ahhhhh!
> 
> oh yea, this is def darker! If you look at iui charts, many of them O a day or so AFTER the rise so that's why I say charting isn't always an exact science, it just helps you to know about when u O for bding. Id def bd tonight JUST for safety but my guess is you missed your actual surge and either ur catching ot coming back down or you may be getting a very typical second surge. We all get 'em . If I were you, id still at least BD every other day until the opks are negative just to make sure ur timing it right. I see some women get LOWER temps after O on bfp charts and u/s that reflect O happening after the rise or even days before the rise. It can all be tricky. Hang in there. Your opks are def detecting a surge tho. Idk if I explained this how I was trying to. Let me know if it didn't make sense lolClick to expand...


Wait.. Missed my surge? I started OPKing on CD 9. It could happen before then?? OPK was still positive today, CD 18 & I had creamyish-kinda watery CM. I think I'm just going to forget OPK's & just BD every other day, regardless of the day, until I finally get pregnant! haha :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

With the temp dip today, it's possible that your body geared to ovulate but didn't, and is gearin up to try again.


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn0wbunnie said:
> 
> 
> I am so confused. I thought for a positive OPK the test line has to be AS DARK or darker than the control line? This was this morning's OPK....
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2yxhlrt.png
> 
> Test is definitely darker.... Maybe this brand just sucks?! Ahhhhh!
> 
> oh yea, this is def darker! If you look at iui charts, many of them O a day or so AFTER the rise so that's why I say charting isn't always an exact science, it just helps you to know about when u O for bding. Id def bd tonight JUST for safety but my guess is you missed your actual surge and either ur catching ot coming back down or you may be getting a very typical second surge. We all get 'em . If I were you, id still at least BD every other day until the opks are negative just to make sure ur timing it right. I see some women get LOWER temps after O on bfp charts and u/s that reflect O happening after the rise or even days before the rise. It can all be tricky. Hang in there. Your opks are def detecting a surge tho. Idk if I explained this how I was trying to. Let me know if it didn't make sense lol Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.. Missed my surge? I started OPKing on CD 9. It could happen before then?? OPK was still positive today, CD 18 & I had creamyish-kinda watery CM. I think I'm just going to forget OPK's & just BD every other day, regardless of the day, until I finally get pregnant! haha :thumbup:Click to expand...

no, you can miss ur surge simply by not testing the right time of day. Some months I see positives, others I dont. Its quite common for women to miss their surge, even when testing everyday like the both of us do. But now if no bfp this cycle, u know how those opks work for you and when u should truly expect to O and you should be all set . After 2-3 cycles of charting, I didn't even feel the need for opks anymore. It does look like u have a tendency of getting a slight rise when ur about to O. Your last cycles chart did the same sort of "partial" rise for a couple days first. But yeah, its very easy to miss a surge from having diluted urine or it being the wrong time of day. It all depends on the time of day ur surge happens and how long it lasts. For me, I O about 12hrs after an opk truly turns positive, others it can take 24-48hrs after to O but again it all depends on the person. If u have to go through another cycle, now u know when about to expect O and even if its not the exact day, as long as u bd 1-2 days before O, ur still in . If you have to edit FF where u only have the REALLY pos opks in, that'll help FF and us ladies help you with predictions for ur future cycles. My fingers are def crossed for ur bfp this cycle tho!

EDIT: Just saw ur opks still positive. I swear my phone screen is too small sometimes! But I agree with jrepp, you may have been gearing up to O and are just O'ing now. I wanted to leave the rest up for ur future reference so I didn't just delete it lol. I know you'll cover bding any how! Ull get it girl!


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning ladies.... Today is test day. Dh and i are still lying on bed chatting.... Dh doesnt want me to test yet. He keeps on telling me to wait few more minutes so i'll have better urine sample. But i dont know if i can still hold it. Feels like its gonna explode already, lol... I did my scope again and its really really a FULL FERNING... FX it means something. Got good temp again the highest of all.... Im scared testing... Urrrrgggghhhh.... Will pee in a cup so i can try local brand and frer with the same sample..... Will keep you ladies posted about the result....

BABY :dust::dust::dust::dust: TO EACH OF US!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









3.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

Nice temp Kealey... High and stable... FX it stays that way or be up by some more til at least 12dpo which is only a day farther.... I read a lot that on average it starts to fall from this 10-16 days past O if there's no pregnancy... So it might be a good sign if your temps stay high during those days.... FX this is it for you... I'm still nervous.... Havent tested yet and Im already here hahhahahah..


----------



## kealz

Morning ladies! :) 

Thanks Daphne! :) I was pleased with another high temp today! I find myself getting excited when I go to bed thinking I will be able to take my temp in the morning, lol! :) 

Sooo... not tested yet?! I bet you're both feeling so nervous, especially with all your great signs. I understand you wanting the most concentrated urine though! Big big good luck and i'll keep checking in for an update. :D


----------



## Fiza123

Hey ladies..i had a temp dip today..my temps seem to be on the lower side..looks like this is not the lucky cycle


----------



## kealz

Fiza123 said:


> Hey ladies..i had a temp dip today..my temps seem to be on the lower side..looks like this is not the lucky cycle

Hi fiza, how long is your LP usually? Could this dip be implanting? Don't give up hun - you're not out yet!! :)


----------



## Fiza123

kealz said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..i had a temp dip today..my temps seem to be on the lower side..looks like this is not the lucky cycle
> 
> Hi fiza, how long is your LP usually? Could this dip be implanting? Don't give up hun - you're not out yet!! :)Click to expand...

This is my first attempt at temping..but i usually notice cramps on the day i ovulate..so from what i know i have 14 days of LP


----------



## kealz

In that case, this dip might be just temporary and it could easily pop back up tomorrow. If you had a short LP, say 10 days then it probably wouldn't but yours is a good length. :)


----------



## Fiza123

hope what u said is correct...that my temps will rise :)
Thank you hun!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne did u test?! Ur chart looks great!

AFM, my drop is hideous again and I'm sure AF will be here today after seeing this drop. The good news is my other herb was sent out so it should be here by at least CD 4, maybe 2 days, depending on the holiday shipping. FX cycle #15 or 16 will be my lucky cycle 

Fiza, you definitely aren't out yet! Your temps are not that low at all . I bet it'll go back up tomorrow or the day after. Its probably just the very common surge we all get. Sometimes its visible on our charts with a dip, other cycles it wont be visible. Maybe its ur "implantation dip". FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Actually, AF has already started. I typed the last post from bed. Well spotting gas started but within a couple hrs it'll be full AF im sure. She came exactly when I expected. That's ok though, no need to be sorry, my treatment will do the trick after this cycle  I have alot of faith these new steps will help. FX!

Daphne I am anxiously awaiting ur results!!!!! Hurrryyy!!! Lol  I just know its guna be good news!


----------



## kealz

Boo for af, aidensmommy! But great that you're feeling positive, fx'd your treatment will do the trick and this next cycle will be your turn. :) 

Yes, Daphne! We are eagerly awaiting your result. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kealz, ur chart looks great too! When will u be testing?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Btw, happy 4th everyone! 

Daphne, u are crazy waiting this long! Lol but as u know, I love poas but ur taking too long! Lol  I guess I will have to come back to check for your results. Want to get another hour or so of sleep before aidens up  good luck and FX I come back.to some good news!!!


----------



## ab75

Mary, sorry af came but glad your herbs will be here soon.
Keep checking in for your test Daphne xx


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies. We fell asleep again after like one hour chatting. I just did the test few minutes ago and it was completely white... Nada, :bfn:, tried the local brand and one frer both just one line. If FRER can detect hcg 6 days sooner as they claim it couldve give me even a faint line if its positive so i think im out and maybe seeing a drop tomorrow....


----------



## ab75

Hope your not out. My smu is always better than fmu xx


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry, Mary :( ugh! I hope your herbs do the trick ASAP!!!!! <3 

Daphne, I hope your bfn was just bc FMU doesn't work as well for you!

Kealz, still looking good!

I forgot to shut my alarm off so it went off and I went ahead and temped lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow, Daphne, I'm in shock and I'm sorry about ur bfn :-\ BUT I still have hope for you. The only bad thing about this site is we see SO many early bfps when in all reality...a huge percentage of women dont test positive until the day after or longer from their missed AF. Maybe u really did O two days after the trigger instead of the day of. Temps aren't always right on for O. I have my fingers crossed extra tight. Also I agree with the fmu/smu thing...for me SMU worked better as well. FX for ur late bfp! Go on FF and search pregnancy charts and type in 14dpo where it says "day of first negative test" and u will see sooo many women who were tracking O with temping who still got late bfps . Wanted to give u back some hope. Idk but ur bfn didn't make me loose any hope for you. I have this strong feeling and only AF will make me feel otherwise for u. I'm praying she stays away for ur healthy 9 months!


----------



## mdscpa

Me and DH were really shocked seeing only ONE line. When i took the local brand (supposed to detect the day of missed period) and showed one line i thought "ok, trigger is out already" then i took one FRER and to my surprise the same thing showed up. So im so gutted!!!!! Thought frer detects early so getting :bfn: at this time makes me think im out. I wont test again til im few days late. I will continue temping though to know something is up. I just thought we're gonna get :bfp: today after the high temp.. Urrrggggghhhhh THIS IS KILLING ME.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry Daphne :-( I'm truly wondering if ur only 12dpo today and maybe u really did O after the trigger. My fingers are crossed for u.
I didn't realize u were in progesterone, shows how blurry my brains been with my killer migraines this tww. Ugh. I will be very angry if the progesterone is tricking us! And I think that's a good idea to wait a couple more days to test after AF is late. That way you'll get a better result. I was looking at FF just yest and there were 100s and 100s of charts with bfns on 14dpo and bfps after. Ur levels could also be rising slow, which is completely normal. In boys they rise slower than levels rise in girls so maybe ull be having a boy. Ugh this is killing me too! I just want ur bfp to come!


----------



## Jennuuh

I thought the reason for the trigger was to make you O at a certain time? I had to take my trigger shot exactly 36 hours before I had my IUI. Its so they can pinpoint ovulation for the best results.. My trigger was Ovidrel but I don't see how they could be THAT different that it might not be within that same 36hr margin. I'm still holding out hope for you Daphne!

Mary, so sorry the witch got you. It makes me SO excited and happy to see how proactive you are to help your tube! I love that you weren't willing to roll over and give up! Fight like a girl! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you ladies.... I'm still not losing hope.... There's always a possibility i might get :bfp: after few days but that will require a lot of patience. I tried removing the first 5 days post O progesterone entries and it put my CH 3 days later after the trigger... But i will stick to this chart and see what happens or override it and put CD15 as my O like my doc told me i might release 24hours after the shot.... I just searched FF charts those who had HCG shot and late hpt >15 and got 200s result i saw one that also used scope and she had continuous ferning PF & Full who tested negative and posive later around 17 dpo. That gave me something to hold on to. And with you ladies here i know i'll be fine even if the :witch: got me. Im actually waiting for her, i got a visit at night last cycle at 14dpo so few more hours. Im so ready. To kick her ugly face!!!!!!


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Thank you ladies.... I'm still not losing hope.... There's always a possibility i might get :bfp: after few days but that will require a lot of patience. I tried removing the first 5 days post O progesterone entries and it put my CH 3 days later after the trigger... But i will stick to this chart and see what happens or override it and put CD15 as my O like my doc told me i might release 24hours after the shot.... I just searched FF charts those who had HCG shot and late hpt >15 and got 200s result i saw one that also used scope and she had continuous ferning PF & Full who tested negative and posive later around 17 dpo. That gave me something to hold on to. And with you ladies here i know i'll be fine even if the :witch: got me. Im actually waiting for her, i got a visit at night last cycle at 14dpo so few more hours. Im so ready. To kick her ugly face!!!!!!

Yeah Dearie dont lose hope..wait for few days and test again..hopefully the witch will be away from you..I agree with what Mary said.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Thank you ladies.... I'm still not losing hope.... There's always a possibility i might get :bfp: after few days but that will require a lot of patience. I tried removing the first 5 days post O progesterone entries and it put my CH 3 days later after the trigger... But i will stick to this chart and see what happens or override it
> and put CD15 as my O like my doc told me i might release 24hours after the shot.... I just searched FF charts those who had HCG shot and late hpt >15 and got 200s result i saw one that also used scope and she had continuous ferning PF & Full who tested negative and posive later around 17 dpo. That gave me something to hold on to. And with you ladies here i know i'll be fine even if the :witch: got me. Im actually waiting for her, i got a visit at night last cycle at 14dpo so few more hours. Im so ready. To kick her ugly face!!!!!!

This is EXACTLY what I was trying to say when I thought u oed later. It can take a little longer for some women to O after the trigger than others and it def looks to me like u may have Oed 2-3 days after ur trigger. Either way, I THINK ur only 11-13dpo and def still have time to get a bfp! U still have one frer right? Maybe use that if no AF in the next 2-3 days. FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> I thought the reason for the trigger was to make you O at a certain time? I had to take my trigger shot exactly 36 hours before I had my IUI. Its so they can pinpoint ovulation for the best results.. My trigger was Ovidrel but I don't see how they could be THAT different that it might not be within that same 36hr margin. I'm still holding out hope for you Daphne!
> 
> Mary, so sorry the witch got you. It makes me SO excited and happy to see how proactive you are to help your tube! I love that you weren't willing to roll over and give up! Fight like a girl! :)

Thank you . You definitely wont see me giving up any time soon...or ever! Lol. I dont think I could ever give up on this. I truly believe these remedies together will cure my tube. Ive seen so many success stories for women who had COMPLETE tubal blockage, both ends and the middle all blocked with scar tissue and such and mine is only on the distal end of my tube so if it can work for women with triple the blockage than I have, I truly think it'll work for me as well . I honestly think that's what all my cramps have been from. I have a feeling there's a bunch of loose scar tissue in there now and once I start the Chinese herbs, they se will help clear it all out. I'm super excited!! I can't wait to come on here and be able to tell u all about the remedies working and me getting a sticky bean IN MY UTERUS! (had to add that in lol). I get so worried about ectopic but thankfully my docs are on high alert so hopefully my tube will still be ok if god forbid it ever happens. FX it doesn't! Hopefully ill end up like many of these other women with wide open tubes or a pregnancy after 1-2 months on the herbs. I haven't been this excited since before my hsg! I love feeling positive again


----------



## MolGold

FX for your BFP Daphne! and Good luck all you ladies!

AFM, AF showed wayy early at cd28 which I thought was only 6dpo but maybe not. Anywho, it just lasted 2 days which is also unusual. Hmmph :|


----------



## MolGold

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> I thought the reason for the trigger was to make you O at a certain time? I had to take my trigger shot exactly 36 hours before I had my IUI. Its so they can pinpoint ovulation for the best results.. My trigger was Ovidrel but I don't see how they could be THAT different that it might not be within that same 36hr margin. I'm still holding out hope for you Daphne!
> 
> Mary, so sorry the witch got you. It makes me SO excited and happy to see how proactive you are to help your tube! I love that you weren't willing to roll over and give up! Fight like a girl! :)
> 
> Thank you . You definitely wont see me giving up any time soon...or ever! Lol. I dont think I could ever give up on this. I truly believe these remedies together will cure my tube. Ive seen so many success stories for women who had COMPLETE tubal blockage, both ends and the middle all blocked with scar tissue and such and mine is only on the distal end of my tube so if it can work for women with triple the blockage than I have, I truly think it'll work for me as well . I honestly think that's what all my cramps have been from. I have a feeling there's a bunch of loose scar tissue in there now and once I start the Chinese herbs, they se will help clear it all out. I'm super excited!! I can't wait to come on here and be able to tell u all about the remedies working and me getting a sticky bean IN MY UTERUS! (had to add that in lol). I get so worried about ectopic but thankfully my docs are on high alert so hopefully my tube will still be ok if god forbid it ever happens. FX it doesn't! Hopefully ill end up like many of these other women with wide open tubes or a pregnancy after 1-2 months on the herbs. I haven't been this excited since before my hsg! I love feeling positive againClick to expand...

I am so happy to see you positive! I am sure you will get your rainbow baby soon :) stay happy and cheerful :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> FX for your BFP Daphne! and Good luck all you ladies!
> 
> AFM, AF showed wayy early at cd28 which I thought was only 6dpo but maybe not. Anywho, it just lasted 2 days which is also unusual. Hmmph :|

I'm sorry bout AF :-(. 
My guess is that you prob oed earlier than thought since u didn't temp this cycle, def possible. Id maybe take a dollar store test in a day or two just to be safe. If u think AF was that early AND short, it could potentially be pregnancy bleeding..? Prob just a stupid light AF but I always, always test after AF with a cheap test just to be cautious of my ectopic risk or IB. I wish u tons of luck for this next cycle!


----------



## kealz

mdscpa said:


> Thank you ladies.... I'm still not losing hope.... There's always a possibility i might get :bfp: after few days but that will require a lot of patience. I tried removing the first 5 days post O progesterone entries and it put my CH 3 days later after the trigger... But i will stick to this chart and see what happens or override it and put CD15 as my O like my doc told me i might release 24hours after the shot.... I just searched FF charts those who had HCG shot and late hpt >15 and got 200s result i saw one that also used scope and she had continuous ferning PF & Full who tested negative and posive later around 17 dpo. That gave me something to hold on to. And with you ladies here i know i'll be fine even if the :witch: got me. Im actually waiting for her, i got a visit at night last cycle at 14dpo so few more hours. Im so ready. To kick her ugly face!!!!!!

Oh chick, I'm so sorry you've had disappointment today. :( You're definitely not out, not if no af, and we're all rooting for you honey! :) x


----------



## aidensmommy1

These AF cramps suck! BUT good news is, its actually a normal flow and although part of it is my normal AF color but part is almost like tar (black and thick, sry tmi) but the good thing is is I actually read this is a good sign that the enzymes are working  FX! I upped my dose this last cycle as well so it wouldn't surprise me if they're working better now. I have a good feeling inside for this summer!!

Jess, Idk if its because I have the "trial version" of WordPress but although I can read your blogs, I cant find any button to "like" it or comment or anything. Would u mind giving me a few random tips that took you a bit to figure out with WordPress, if u had trouble with anything that is. I dont even know how to see who follows and such yet. Im also doing this from a phone so that may be my issue. Anyways, I wanted to comment and say that no, I dont think ur crazy acting as if ur having a baby in advance and making plans and such. Its always best to take care of urself AS IF your preggers while ttc, that means being extra healthy when you do  As long as its not too much on you, i think its a great idea to count yourself in week one of your pregnancy since again, its healthy & will prepare you and that's the dates the docs go by any how. I just may take that idea next cycle lol. I have super, super high hopes for next cycle (cycle #16) That's my lucky number lol and I'll be on the enzymes for 3 months plus the herbs & fertility massage for about 30-35days. We both sound soo positive this cycle...im liking it! Seems like the good ol' days again  we both seem to have alot of our hope back and I truly think MANY bfps are coming before the end of summer of '14, including ours. Especially you! I noticed we both got heavier AFs as well . Hope its a fantastic sign! After I typed "good ol' days", it made me think WOW, I've been here, in these groups with You and Kenna all the way since October '13 when I joined the month after my chemical. When u really think about it, time has actually gone by kind of fast. Sorry for the book, again, lol. Good luck hun & I have soo much crossed for you this cycle! Yay!!
Thanks in advance for any WordPress help! 
Ps, I'm trying to think of some of the crazy things I've done while TTC...i know ill think of something lol. After my cramps die down, maybe ill be able to think clearer. Ugh.


----------



## Jrepp

How are you accessing wordpress? It's different on my phone vs my ipad vs the computer. And what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> How are you accessing wordpress? It's different on my phone vs my ipad vs the computer. And what kind of phone do you have?

I have an android....uhh shoot I can't remember exactly what my phones even called LOL but I always use the "android apps" so that must be close enough.


----------



## Jrepp

So, make sure you have wordpress from the google play store. It shouldn't be a trial version. If you click on the button in the upper left corner, there should be a menu with stats as an option. Click that and then scroll down to followers and then click on that. It should pull up a list of followers. As far as liking or commenting on my posts, I'm not sure. When I look at posts from other people there is a little star and a speech bubble at the end of the post. If you are looking at the page itself, you have to click the title of the post to see the whole thing.


----------



## kealz

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kealz, ur chart looks great too! When will u be testing?

Thanks :) 

Tested @ 10dpo - bfn
Tested @ 12dpo - bfn

They were both stark white, not a hint of anything. I used a local brand which many women on here say are really good. I'm considering getting some frers but they're expensive...


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies.... I'm still not losing hope.... There's always a possibility i might get :bfp: after few days but that will require a lot of patience. I tried removing the first 5 days post O progesterone entries and it put my CH 3 days later after the trigger... But i will stick to this chart and see what happens or override it
> and put CD15 as my O like my doc told me i might release 24hours after the shot.... I just searched FF charts those who had HCG shot and late hpt >15 and got 200s result i saw one that also used scope and she had continuous ferning PF & Full who tested negative and posive later around 17 dpo. That gave me something to hold on to. And with you ladies here i know i'll be fine even if the :witch: got me. Im actually waiting for her, i got a visit at night last cycle at 14dpo so few more hours. Im so ready. To kick her ugly face!!!!!!
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I was trying to say when I thought u oed later. It can take a little longer for some women to O after the trigger than others and it def looks to me like u may have Oed 2-3 days after ur trigger. Either way, I THINK ur only 11-13dpo and def still have time to get a bfp! U still have one frer right? Maybe use that if no AF in the next 2-3 days. FX!!Click to expand...

We'll see after 3 days if no AF yet. I still have 2 frer... Will use it if i need to. Right now i'm just waiting for her to show up.... I didn't even bother taking my temp today, i just slept for the longest time... Devastated of yesterday's :bfn: but i'm glad i woke up without her in sight.... I don't know maybe i'll jinx it again....


----------



## Fiza123

Hey everyone!!
Mary - yes your cycle #16 will be lucky..fx
Daphne- its ok if you dont feel like taking temp and its making you anxious..relax for a while..try to forget the stress and enjoy your weekend..are you off on saturdays??


----------



## Fiza123

My chart didnt show up in the last post..lol..let me post again


----------



## aidensmommy1

kealz said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Kealz, ur chart looks great too! When will u be testing?
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Tested @ 10dpo - bfn
> Tested @ 12dpo - bfn
> 
> They were both stark white, not a hint of anything. I used a local brand which many women on here say are really good. I'm considering getting some frers but they're expensive...Click to expand...

you can find frer right now with a $2 coupon almost everywhere u go. They end up being about $6-7 for two of them with the coupon. Ur chart looks even better! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> My chart didnt show up in the last post..lol..let me post again

ur chart dif exactly what I expected it to do today . Hopefully that's a good thing since I ONLY look at FFs pregnancy charts all day so that's what's fresh in my mind. You, kealz, and Daphne have great charts! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u all!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> So, make sure you have wordpress from the google play store. It shouldn't be a trial version. If you click on the button in the upper left corner, there should be a menu with stats as an option. Click that and then scroll down to followers and then click on that. It should pull up a list of followers. As far as liking or commenting on my posts, I'm not sure. When I look at posts from other people there is a little star and a speech bubble at the end of the post. If you are looking at the page itself, you have to click the title of the post to see the whole thing.

I did get my app through the play store but it still says "trial". I think I just need to get on it once from a computer and then ill get it all a little better. I have a laptop but its sooooo slow from bugs that its about pointless to use right now. It stinks. I do know what ur talking about when you say to click in where it says"stats" so hopefully ill be smart enough to learn it using my phone still lol  thank you for ur help jess!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good morning ladies! I see some beautiful charts here! Hopefully the BFN's turn into BFP's very soon!!!!! :dust:


----------



## kealz

Tmi warning ladies...

I went to the loo earlier and when I wiped I had lotion-like cm but it had a touch of pink and also on the paper was a trace of bright red blood. Af not due til Thurs or Fri. I've also been having crampy feelings but i've had a 'funny tummy' today so not sure if the crampy feelings might be that? It's more the blood thing that's got me puzzled. If, if, it was IB then i thought it was supposed to be brown in colour? Can cm just be a bit pinky sometimes? Is that normal? I've never really paid that much attention to the colour before.


----------



## Jrepp

Kealz, are you using a bbt thermometer? IB can be pinkish to red depending on the person. Are you sure you ovulated when ff says you did?


----------



## Jrepp

Cd 10, had a lot of creamy mucus (wasn't wearing undies so that was fun) this morning with some egg like but not stretchy mucus in there. I think my cervix might be opening up, but I can't tell. Still about a week away from o based on previous cycles, but 2 days away from the start of my "fertile period". Going to start the love making marathon tonight probably and then switch to mornings tomorrow......and then try for twice a day when the opk turns positive. 

I did break out in hives again today. That makes 5 times this week from Sunday to today. It's really getting frustrating because I literally haven't changed anything and still get them 3-6 times a week. I'm going to call a family practitioner to get an allergy panel done because I can't take it anymore.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kealz

Jrepp said:


> Kealz, are you using a bbt thermometer? IB can be pinkish to red depending on the person. Are you sure you ovulated when ff says you did?

You know, I'm using one out of ds's tomee tippee set! Lol :) Mt chart does look a bit odd doesn't it - like maybe I O'd on day 16? Thing is, i've not had any ewcm to go by this cycle but i've clearly ovulated at some point because of the temp shift. So confusing! :-/


----------



## kealz

Jrepp said:


> I did break out in hives again today. That makes 5 times this week from Sunday to today. It's really getting frustrating because I literally haven't changed anything and still get them 3-6 times a week. I'm going to call a family practitioner to get an allergy panel done because I can't take it anymore.

Hope you manage to get something for this chick - it happens to me, only rarely though, but when it does the itching drives me wild so you must be really fed up with it by now! Good luck getting it sorted. x


----------



## Jrepp

I thought it looked like you od on CD 16 as well. I do recommend getting a basal thermometer though because the regular ones round up or down depending on what side of the temp it lands on.


----------



## Fiza123

Hi everyone!!
I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(

FX it's not and your temp will rise back up tomorrow.....

AFM, temp went to 36.5 so guessing it will start falling and i will get my period. I had a longest cycle once 33 days so if i pass that i might test again. That's in 3 days and will be 19dpo by then. No sign of her so far just the temp... was expecting her to drop below coverline but i guess i still have to wait.....


----------



## stickyegg

I'm back and thinking maybe again haven't had the heart to come off after yet another chemical last time


----------



## kealz

Fiza123 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(

Sorry you got a dip hun, although... if you're temp pops back up tomorrow then I would be excited about that little dip. :)


----------



## stickyegg

I see it hoping good as it's not an early it's a tesco 3.50 day of missed period which will be Tuesday but not congratulating yet :( do I go buy a frer or cb or wait it out ??? I spent bloody 50 quid last time testing daily got to 20dpo an started fading not sure if it's too much pressure to do that again xx


----------



## kealz

stickyegg said:


> View attachment 781717
> I'm back and thinking maybe again haven't had the heart to come off after yet another chemical last time

Hi stickyegg

Sorry to hear about your chemical :( I can't make out what I can see on your test there... any chance of a pic closer up? x


----------



## mdscpa

Your temps are looking good Kealey.... FX you get your :bfp: in no time.


----------



## kealz

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(
> 
> FX it's not and your temp will rise back up tomorrow.....
> 
> AFM, temp went to 36.5 so guessing it will start falling and i will get my period. I had a longest cycle once 33 days so if i pass that i might test again. That's in 3 days and will be 19dpo by then. No sign of her so far just the temp... was expecting her to drop below coverline but i guess i still have to wait.....Click to expand...

Still time for you too chick! No one's out til the witch arrives! :) 

Afm - the pinkish tinge in my cm (sorry) has gone now so maybe it was just coincidence. After 2 bfns already, I really don't want to see a 3rd! Temps are still high but last cycle they stayed high until the day af arrived.


----------



## stickyegg

kealz said:


> stickyegg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 781717
> I'm back and thinking maybe again haven't had the heart to come off after yet another chemical last time
> 
> Hi stickyegg
> 
> Sorry to hear about your chemical :( I can't make out what I can see on your test there... any chance of a pic closer up? xClick to expand...

I put a black and white pic up to make it easier it is a clear pink line that came up within 3 min faint yes but I don't have to squint neither does my friend just a bit well ur mam not inflated with enthusiasm yet x


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(
> 
> FX it's not and your temp will rise back up tomorrow.....
> 
> AFM, temp went to 36.5 so guessing it will start falling and i will get my period. I had a longest cycle once 33 days so if i pass that i might test again. That's in 3 days and will be 19dpo by then. No sign of her so far just the temp... was expecting her to drop below coverline but i guess i still have to wait.....Click to expand...
> 
> Still time for you too chick! No one's out til the witch arrives! :)
> 
> Afm - the pinkish tinge in my cm (sorry) has gone now so maybe it was just coincidence. After 2 bfns already, I really don't want to see a 3rd! Temps are still high but last cycle they stayed high until the day af arrived.Click to expand...

It might be implantation bleeding which is a good sign knowing you still have high temp..... if it's spotting related to :af: you usually have a lower temp.... give it 2 days from the IB before you test, FX it's + this time.


----------



## kealz

Thanks, Daphne! Hope yours is right around the corner too! :) x

Stickyegg - I see the line! :D I understnad why you don't want to get too excited just yet but i've got everything crossed that this is your happy news. :) x


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(
> 
> FX it's not and your temp will rise back up tomorrow.....
> 
> AFM, temp went to 36.5 so guessing it will start falling and i will get my period. I had a longest cycle once 33 days so if i pass that i might test again. That's in 3 days and will be 19dpo by then. No sign of her so far just the temp... was expecting her to drop below coverline but i guess i still have to wait.....Click to expand...

I truly think CD 15 is ur real O date and that'd make you 15dpo today and if ur on progesterone, alot of times it can make ur LP a little longer so ur LP may be a 14-15day LP this cycle or maybe that's ur true LP and were off last cycle too...? Who truly knows about last cycles stats but I do 100% believe that u oed on CD 15, which would mean u tested on 12dpo so there's def still hope & I'm praying ur temp jumps back up for u tomorrow. I still have hope for u l! FX! Will u test again tomorrow if no AF and if ur temp rises? I truly think ur at 14dpo or 15dpo today. Good luck hun!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

stickyegg said:


> View attachment 781719
> I see it hoping good as it's not an early it's a tesco 3.50 day of missed period which will be Tuesday but not congratulating yet :( do I go buy a frer or cb or wait it out ??? I spent bloody 50 quid last time testing daily got to 20dpo an started fading not sure if it's too much pressure to do that again xx

I would just buy one box of frer just to make sure its not an evap. I get evaps that looks like BFP's on these sort of tests ALL the time. I hope the frer shows a nice line . If the line on the other test is a true line and not an evap, it'll show on frer. Frer read my levels of less than 10 and it was a line u could see perfectly as well, it was light but no doubt there. Be careful with tests. Like wondfo for example, we have had so many ladies on just this thread testing daily to get "bfps" but they ALL turned to be evaps. Its not fair and it gives us women ttc such false hope and it can really mess with our minds :-(. Id def get a frer to make sure that its not just an evap. Good luck hun! I hope u either get a darker line asap or that those are just evaps so u dont have to endure another chemical. I wish u all the best!! <3

Ps, for this purpose, I buy a box of frer to keep for if I see a line on a cheap test but am not sure if it's an evap or real line. Just note that frer will even show a little "indent line" some times that looks like a bfp as well but I now know exactly what those look like...its an almost white like line where the spot WOULD have filled with dye. Anywhooo, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(
> 
> FX it's not and your temp will rise back up tomorrow.....
> 
> AFM, temp went to 36.5 so guessing it will start falling and i will get my period. I had a longest cycle once 33 days so if i pass that i might test again. That's in 3 days and will be 19dpo by then. No sign of her so far just the temp... was expecting her to drop below coverline but i guess i still have to wait.....Click to expand...
> 
> I truly think CD 15 is ur real O date and that'd make you 15dpo today and if ur on progesterone, alot of times it can make ur LP a little longer so ur LP may be a 14-15day LP this cycle or maybe that's ur true LP and were off last cycle too...? Who truly knows about last cycles stats but I do 100% believe that u oed on CD 15, which would mean u tested on 12dpo so there's def still hope & I'm praying ur temp jumps back up for u tomorrow. I still have hope for u l! FX! Will u test again tomorrow if no AF and if ur temp rises? I truly think ur at 14dpo or 15dpo today. Good luck hun!! <3Click to expand...

I believe i may have oed CD15/CD16 basesd on 36hours mark after the trigger shot... So maybe i tested early and there is still a chance.. As for testing, we are just waiting what happens to my temps, if it's gonna rise I might test at 19dpo if i even reach that.... If no :af: and - hpt, I'm gonna call my doc and have my blood drawn and see what's keeping me late and get some answers.


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(
> 
> FX it's not and your temp will rise back up tomorrow.....
> 
> AFM, temp went to 36.5 so guessing it will start falling and i will get my period. I had a longest cycle once 33 days so if i pass that i might test again. That's in 3 days and will be 19dpo by then. No sign of her so far just the temp... was expecting her to drop below coverline but i guess i still have to wait.....Click to expand...
> 
> I truly think CD 15 is ur real O date and that'd make you 15dpo today and if ur on progesterone, alot of times it can make ur LP a little longer so ur LP may be a 14-15day LP this cycle or maybe that's ur true LP and were off last cycle too...? Who truly knows about last cycles stats but I do 100% believe that u oed on CD 15, which would mean u tested on 12dpo so there's def still hope & I'm praying ur temp jumps back up for u tomorrow. I still have hope for u l! FX! Will u test again tomorrow if no AF and if ur temp rises? I truly think ur at 14dpo or 15dpo today. Good luck hun!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I believe i may have oed CD15/CD16 basesd on 36hours mark after the trigger shot... So maybe i tested early and there is still a chance.. As for testing, we are just waiting what happens to my temps, if it's gonna rise I might test at 19dpo if i even reach that.... If no :af: and - hpt, I'm gonna call my doc and have my blood drawn and see what's keeping me late and get some answers.Click to expand...

Yes wait and watch Daphne..going by what Mary told, maybe you are just 12 dpo..hopefully you will get a + hpt..will pray..that it is ur BFP..

Iam hoping that my temp jumps back again tomorrow..and yours too :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> I think am almost out this cycle..I have typical pms symptoms..cramps, backache, nausea...feeling very tired..woke up in the morning n dozed off on the sofa again..and my temp dropped down below the coverline..guess af will be here within 3 days or so :( :(
> 
> FX it's not and your temp will rise back up tomorrow.....
> 
> AFM, temp went to 36.5 so guessing it will start falling and i will get my period. I had a longest cycle once 33 days so if i pass that i might test again. That's in 3 days and will be 19dpo by then. No sign of her so far just the temp... was expecting her to drop below coverline but i guess i still have to wait.....Click to expand...
> 
> I truly think CD 15 is ur real O date and that'd make you 15dpo today and if ur on progesterone, alot of times it can make ur LP a little longer so ur LP may be a 14-15day LP this cycle or maybe that's ur true LP and were off last cycle too...? Who truly knows about last cycles stats but I do 100% believe that u oed on CD 15, which would mean u tested on 12dpo so there's def still hope & I'm praying ur temp jumps back up for u tomorrow. I still have hope for u l! FX! Will u test again tomorrow if no AF and if ur temp rises? I truly think ur at 14dpo or 15dpo today. Good luck hun!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I believe i may have oed CD15/CD16 basesd on 36hours mark after the trigger shot... So maybe i tested early and there is still a chance.. As for testing, we are just waiting what happens to my temps, if it's gonna rise I might test at 19dpo if i even reach that.... If no :af: and - hpt, I'm gonna call my doc and have my blood drawn and see what's keeping me late and get some answers.Click to expand...

I think that's a great idea! And If the stupid witch shows, id fix ur chart so ch's go to CD15-16 because when ur chart is correct, FF can help u MUCH more in the future, especially now that ull have more than one chart to look at. It'll just help ur stats and help u time bding and FF will start to get ur O date right from the start. I am praying so hard that you get ur bfp and dont even have to worry about that!! FX! I jus wanted to tell u that just incase. And just remember, for the THREE cycles after ur hsg, ur odds are up so just keep holding out hope


----------



## aidensmommy1

So all my herbs and my second bottle of enzymes are all here . They came yest. I'm soo excited! I literally could feel this feeling like hose pumping through my tube (lol). That's from just the enzymes, its been happening but now that I upped my dose, its an even stronger feeling. Makes me feel good . And almost everywhere I read I'm finding that the herbs are supposedly proven to work in TEN DAYS in MOST cases...i sure hope this is true for me! I have exactly 10 days until O! Lol . I'm not expecting that quick of results but I do have a great feeling for my cycle #16 next month. I haven't fully decided if I'm going to try this cycle or wait until next. I may give the herbs a month before trying, just incase of it being only partially unblocked after it only being 10 days, u know? But at the same time, idk if I can NOT try this cycle! I feel like I will miss "the golden egg". Lol, yea I know, I'm crazy. Well FX that no matter when I try that it turns out to be just fine regardless . 
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> So all my herbs and my second bottle of enzymes are all here . They came yest. I'm soo excited! I literally could feel this feeling like hose pumping through my tube (lol). That's from just the enzymes, its been happening but now that I upped my dose, its an even stronger feeling. Makes me feel good . And almost everywhere I read I'm finding that the herbs are supposedly proven to work in TEN DAYS in MOST cases...i sure hope this is true for me! I have exactly 10 days until O! Lol . I'm not expecting that quick of results but I do have a great feeling for my cycle #16 next month. I haven't fully decided if I'm going to try this cycle or wait until next. I may give the herbs a month before trying, just incase of it being only partially unblocked after it only being 10 days, u know? But at the same time, idk if I can NOT try this cycle! I feel like I will miss "the golden egg". Lol, yea I know, I'm crazy. Well FX that no matter when I try that it turns out to be just fine regardless .
> :dust:

FX all those herbs your taking will help you ASAP and won't make you feel sick or anything..... If i were you i will still try this cycle you never know, maybe your tube was already open before upping and adding some herbs this cycle and I don't want you missing that..... There's no harm in trying this cycle mary, you'll have time to enjoy each other and plenty of time for your DH to replenish his swimmers.... :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> So all my herbs and my second bottle of enzymes are all here . They came yest. I'm soo excited! I literally could feel this feeling like hose pumping through my tube (lol). That's from just the enzymes, its been happening but now that I upped my dose, its an even stronger feeling. Makes me feel good . And almost everywhere I read I'm finding that the herbs are supposedly proven to work in TEN DAYS in MOST cases...i sure hope this is true for me! I have exactly 10 days until O! Lol . I'm not expecting that quick of results but I do have a great feeling for my cycle #16 next month. I haven't fully decided if I'm going to try this cycle or wait until next. I may give the herbs a month before trying, just incase of it being only partially unblocked after it only being 10 days, u know? But at the same time, idk if I can NOT try this cycle! I feel like I will miss "the golden egg". Lol, yea I know, I'm crazy. Well FX that no matter when I try that it turns out to be just fine regardless .
> :dust:
> 
> FX all those herbs your taking will help you ASAP and won't make you feel sick or anything..... If i were you i will still try this cycle you never know, maybe your tube was already open before upping and adding some herbs this cycle and I don't want you missing that..... There's no harm in trying this cycle mary, you'll have time to enjoy each other and plenty of time for your DH to replenish his swimmers.... :)Click to expand...

thanks . My one and only worry is that my tube is partially healed which would allow sperm to get to the egg for fertilization but the egg may not be able to come back down the tube to get to my uterus and cause an ectopic. That's the only thing I'm scared of. I do think my tube may already just about be cleared so FX the herbs will push the debris out ASAP! The herbs work wonders WITH serrapeptase so the fact that I've been on the serrapeptase for almost 70 days already, will def help it all work quicker. Idk how this stuff wouldn't work for me. My scar tissue is NOTHING compared to most of the other women ive read about in threads. FX FX FX!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for all of you ladies, I'm sorry for more disappointments in temps and BFN. I hope and pray each of you gets a BFP ASAP!!

Jess, are you still on any meds from your surgery? I can't think of why you would all of a sudden have hives!!! FX they stop coming back! Your OPK's are getting darker and your BD plan sounds perfect :) FX FX FX


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oooh Kenna, ur temps!!! Omg I love the stability of them! I am SOOO excited! I have a huge smile. Ive been waiting for ur temp to show up! Lol. Ur chart seriously is looking great! FX soooo tight for you!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Great temps Kenna doesn't look erratic anymore like your previous charts...... Praying for the best...... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Oooh Kenna, ur temps!!! Omg I love the stability of them! I am SOOO excited! I have a huge smile. Ive been waiting for ur temp to show up! Lol. Ur chart seriously is looking great! FX soooo tight for you!!!!!

Anything diff can be a good sign, right? :) FX FX FX FX


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Great temps Kenna doesn't look erratic anymore like your previous charts...... Praying for the best......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you!!! :) FX that your BFP comes in the next few days :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Kenna, ur temps!!! Omg I love the stability of them! I am SOOO excited! I have a huge smile. Ive been waiting for ur temp to show up! Lol. Ur chart seriously is looking great! FX soooo tight for you!!!!!
> 
> Anything diff can be a good sign, right? :) FX FX FX FXClick to expand...

Of course! . I think you hear me say that at least twice a day everyday during the tww lol...

omg did u get my txt last night about the sharks!? Be careful! I know u love the beach. My mom likes the cold ocean up here, USUALLY, but she won't go anywhere near the ocean water right now lol. Anyway, u were my first immediate thought when I heard about the great white groups traveling and they've already even been spotted up near NH too...only 3/4 mile from the coast!!! That's so scary to me! I knew there was a reason (other than NHs icey cold water) that I do not swim in the ocean! Lol anyway, just want to mak sure u stay safe and dont go swimmin while you have AF! Lol (hopefully AF wont show her ugly face for another 9 1/2 months anyway!)


----------



## stickyegg

Hoping so I have felt what feels like a 3 day hangover so fingers crossed :)


----------



## goldilocks78

looking for a way to cope as my tww comes to an end!


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome new ladies!!!! Glad to have you here! We have had lots of BFP's in this group, hope to see more ASAP!


----------



## Jennuuh

Welcome to the new ladies!! 

Kenna - Your chart IS looking good! I hope this is it for you! :happydance:

Mary - My mom used to live in Florida and I would never wade out in the ocean farther than my knees. One time I got to my waist, and not even 20 feet away, in a parallel line with me, a girl got stung by a jellyfish. I was out of that water faster than lightening. Dark water to this day just frightens me! Even pond/lake water. Nope. I'll stick to pools that I can see the bottom to!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!!
> 
> Kenna - Your chart IS looking good! I hope this is it for you! :happydance:
> 
> Mary - My mom used to live in Florida and I would never wade out in the ocean farther than my knees. One time I got to my waist, and not even 20 feet away, in a parallel line with me, a girl got stung by a jellyfish. I was out of that water faster than lightening. Dark water to this day just frightens me! Even pond/lake water. Nope. I'll stick to pools that I can see the bottom to!

I am 100% the same exact way! The water in fl is like bath water to me so if it weren't for sharks and jelly fish and all that scary stuff, id swim all over that water BUT since its such a scary place...no passing the knees for me! My mom always taught me that when I was little and it just stuck with me . The sharks this yr are worse than last. We usually dont get sharks up here, esp not less than a mile from shore! That so crazy to me! It must be the global warming everyone has been talking about. The water up here is warm enough for sharks now apparently! I'm am so happy I don't like the ocean up here anyway lol


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - the progesterone could be what's keeping AF away. Is it doctor prescribed or self prescribed?

Kenna - your temps look great! I take the occasional Percocet but that's it. I have stopped all vitamins as well. Some days they come, some days they don't.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I love ur new blog post and the things you and dh have planned 
You are completely right, its all up hill from here!  ive been saying that to dh for a few wks now, which means I believe it or I wouldn't get his hopes up too lol. Good luck jess! Cant wait until ur in ur tww and ready to test! Plus ill be able to stalk your post O temps . FX for you!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Omg, Jenna, I just have to say THANK YOU! I am the exact same way. I do not go near dark water. In fact, I won't get in a canoe or any sort of water sports, for fear of falling into that dark water. People don't seem to understand. I legit freak out. On my honeymoon we tried a hobie cat and I had a panic attack and DH got all mad at me. Anyway it's a legit safety fear and I am sticking to it. Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol! Megan, just thinking of dark water and not being able to see the bottom makes me quiver so bad. Ugh. People think I'm a chicken because of it too lol but like u said, IDC, I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Jennuuh

My husband (boyfriend at the time) took me out in a canoe up in Canada one time. We were like a half mile away from shore and near a shallow area full of lily pads, cattails, etc. and he just goes 'Whoa look at that gar!' and I was like 'What?' and I looked over the side and not even a FOOT from our LITTLE TINY CANOE was a gar pike the SIZE of the CANOE. It was the BIGGEST fish I had ever seen in my entire life. I almost lost my bowels right there. I went chalk white and he was like 'Hey you okay?' and I was like 'Get me. The %^&#$ OUT OF HERE. NOW.' That thing could have toppled us and I swear if we would have fallen out of that canoe, I would have ran across water. 

Also, when I was 10, my mom used to live in Florida and we went to the lake to go tubing with her jet ski. Her boyfriend at the time did a sharp turn right next to the everglades (ya know, where alligators like to sleep and EAT) and I tumbled right off that tube and landed smack dab right in their habitat. I thought my neck was broken so I tried so hard not to move but it took them almost a full 5 minutes to come back around to get me. So yeah, I effin' HATE dark water. Salt or fresh.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! You ladies crack me up! I'm the same way about dark water but I will go out in it a little ways. Still have to be able to touch the bottom though! I have swam out to the buoys in the Gulf of Mexico before, but it's so much clearer than my part of the ocean here. Lol :)


----------



## Megamegan

Jenna, both those stories sound horrible!! Oh and I've never been to the ocean in NY, or anywhere near here- since I used to live in FL and it's so much cleaner and warmer and nicer down there. I'm not really afraid of sharks, but jellyfish are a decent threat and really any kind of living thing. I've been in a floaty in the ocean and a nurse shark swam right under us. I wasn't afraid, only because my mom was with us and she was like "oh it's just a nurse shark" hahahaha. But lakes? Forget it. Too many movies where people dump scary sh*t in there. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi again ladies :hi:

Just thought I would tell you all that I tested 28th and 29th June and all :bfn:

:cry:

Af arrived on the the July. but at least now im on metformin my periods are back and my cycles are shorter. I had af on the 31sy may and again 34 days later on the 4th July. So this is a start :flower:


----------



## Wishing1010

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi again ladies :hi:
> 
> Just thought I would tell you all that I tested 28th and 29th June and all :bfn:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Af arrived on the the July. but at least now im on metformin my periods are back and my cycles are shorter. I had af on the 31sy may and again 34 days later on the 4th July. So this is a start :flower:

Good, shorter time till your BFP now!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I don't mind dark water......but I don't live anywhere with man eating fishes either......and I stay on the shore because I can't swim all that well.

Here's a question: do you make down intercourse when hubby doesn't finish? I mean he wasn't even close this morning. My fertile period starts tomorrow so I'm going to ravage him before he goes to work, but I'm thinking my twice a day come positive opk might not work out if he can't finish after 12ish hours.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I don't mind dark water......but I don't live anywhere with man eating fishes either......and I stay on the shore because I can't swim all that well.
> 
> Here's a question: do you make down intercourse when hubby doesn't finish? I mean he wasn't even close this morning. My fertile period starts tomorrow so I'm going to ravage him before he goes to work, but I'm thinking my twice a day come positive opk might not work out if he can't finish after 12ish hours.

I have marked it as a note but not as a love making session. :)


----------



## kealz

I would say once a day is an achievement hun, and I only manage this for the fertile period. Twice a day is a LOT, lol, your dh is probably exhausted! :) I would stick to once a day chick and know that the swimmers are there when needed and you are both still enjoying the ride, as it were. ;) x


----------



## Jrepp

We haven't hit my fertile period yet. We've done "it" 3 times since AF finished. Starting tomorrow we will do it in one form or another every day (told hubby to leave a deposit in a Dixie cup on the bathroom counter if he isn't in the mood lol)until I get a positive opk, and then hopefully twice a day until o is confirmed. We are aiming for mornings before he goes to work because I tend to o at about 1pm. Only time will tell what happens.


----------



## Wishing1010

Well FX for you Jess! Sounds like the perfect plan!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Kenna. How are you feeling?


----------



## Wishing1010

Boobs hurt, have a broken toe, but other than that, fabulous! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne - the progesterone could be what's keeping AF away. Is it doctor prescribed or self prescribed?
> 
> Kenna - your temps look great! I take the occasional Percocet but that's it. I have stopped all vitamins as well. Some days they come, some days they don't.

Hi Jess, it was my doc who prescribed it to thicken my lining. She wasnt satisfied with 7mm measurement during my last scan. I keep on reading about it if it delays AF and see tons on the internet. Still waiting for AF if none i might test again before calling my doc.


----------



## Jrepp

It may be different for everyone, but my doc said that if you have to take progesterone, you are supposed to take it for 14 days and then test. If you get a positive you keep using it, if you get a negative you stop so AF can come. It's weird that your doctor wouldn't tell you what todo.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> It may be different for everyone, but my doc said that if you have to take progesterone, you are supposed to take it for 14 days and then test. If you get a positive you keep using it, if you get a negative you stop so AF can come. It's weird that your doctor wouldn't tell you what todo.

ive heard this exact thing. And I have heard of some women waiting until 15-16dpo JUST incase O was a tad bit later or incase its a late implanter but ive never personally used the stuff. I have heard that if you aren't preggers and u stop it around 14dpo, it'll make AF show up within a day or so (if she's suppose to show up, if ur preggers I'm sure ud know if no AF after a couple of days. 
Daphne will you be using the same meds, trigger shot and progesterone again next cycle if AF shows?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> We haven't hit my fertile period yet. We've done "it" 3 times since AF finished. Starting tomorrow we will do it in one form or another every day (told hubby to leave a deposit in a Dixie cup on the bathroom counter if he isn't in the mood lol)until I get a positive opk, and then hopefully twice a day until o is confirmed. We are aiming for mornings before he goes to work because I tend to o at about 1pm. Only time will tell what happens.

lol I had my DH do It in a cup when he had work before I knew about my tube. It actually stayed up there quite well! 
Also, I think your plan is a GREAT plan, especially being on "team Boy"! . Ill be shocked if a male sperm doesn't get there quickest bding twice/day! Lol. FX so tight! I'm very much looking forward to the end of your cycle. I hope to see two very nice lines on ur frer pics posted


----------



## kealz

Jrepp said:


> We haven't hit my fertile period yet. We've done "it" 3 times since AF finished. Starting tomorrow we will do it in one form or another every day (told hubby to leave a deposit in a Dixie cup on the bathroom counter if he isn't in the mood lol)until I get a positive opk, and then hopefully twice a day until o is confirmed. We are aiming for mornings before he goes to work because I tend to o at about 1pm. Only time will tell what happens.

I hadn't thought about asking for a 'deposit'... if it doesn't work out this cycle then I may well do the same!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies.... Temp drop again and below coverline. Have adjusted my CH which puts me on 14dpo today I won't accept a 17days LP that is too long... Maybe AF will have her grand arrival at night or tomorrow. 

Mary, as per my docs if we didn't conceive she'll do the same next cycle.... As planned she wants me to try this for 2 cycles and if they didn't work that's when she's gonna do another treatment.... Will hear about it if the next cycle didn't work as well.

Kealey, did you test again? FX it's :bfp:.....


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning Ladies.... Temp drop again and below coverline. Have adjusted my CH which puts me on 14dpo today I won't accept a 17days LP that is too long... Maybe AF will have her grand arrival at night or tomorrow.
> 
> Mary, as per my docs if we didn't conceive she'll do the same next cycle.... As planned she wants me to try this for 2 cycles and if they didn't work that's when she's gonna do another treatment.... Will hear about it if the next cycle didn't work as well.
> 
> Kealey, did you test again? FX it's :bfp:.....

I'm sorry, Hun :( I hope this next cycle is your super lucky one!!!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

DH won't give me a deposit...he doesn't even want to do IUI. He stated, word for word, "if we can't get pregnant by my penis being in your vagina, then it's not meant for us to have a baby." That gutted me but I still hope and pray he changes his mind. We are still totally up for adoption too, so that's also something I look forward to!


----------



## Fiza123

Hi girls!!
please tell me what is wrong with my chart.. :( temp below coverline today too..


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning Ladies.... Temp drop again and below coverline. Have adjusted my CH which puts me on 14dpo today I won't accept a 17days LP that is too long... Maybe AF will have her grand arrival at night or tomorrow.
> 
> Mary, as per my docs if we didn't conceive she'll do the same next cycle.... As planned she wants me to try this for 2 cycles and if they didn't work that's when she's gonna do another treatment.... Will hear about it if the next cycle didn't work as well.
> 
> Kealey, did you test again? FX it's :bfp:.....

I hope the next cycle is your lucky one..
Seeing my chart am totally disappointed..do you think i have low levels of progesterone


----------



## Wishing1010

Fiza123 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies.... Temp drop again and below coverline. Have adjusted my CH which puts me on 14dpo today I won't accept a 17days LP that is too long... Maybe AF will have her grand arrival at night or tomorrow.
> 
> Mary, as per my docs if we didn't conceive she'll do the same next cycle.... As planned she wants me to try this for 2 cycles and if they didn't work that's when she's gonna do another treatment.... Will hear about it if the next cycle didn't work as well.
> 
> Kealey, did you test again? FX it's :bfp:.....
> 
> I hope the next cycle is your lucky one..
> Seeing my chart am totally disappointed..do you think i have low levels of progesteroneClick to expand...

It does look like it could be that way. Maybe see if your doc will test you? They typically do so at 7 dpo I believe. FX for you!


----------



## Fiza123

Jrepp said:


> We haven't hit my fertile period yet. We've done "it" 3 times since AF finished. Starting tomorrow we will do it in one form or another every day (told hubby to leave a deposit in a Dixie cup on the bathroom counter if he isn't in the mood lol)until I get a positive opk, and then hopefully twice a day until o is confirmed. We are aiming for mornings before he goes to work because I tend to o at about 1pm. Only time will tell what happens.

Great plans jess!! I still have a lot to learn abt ttc from you all :)


----------



## Fiza123

Wishing1010 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies.... Temp drop again and below coverline. Have adjusted my CH which puts me on 14dpo today I won't accept a 17days LP that is too long... Maybe AF will have her grand arrival at night or tomorrow.
> 
> Mary, as per my docs if we didn't conceive she'll do the same next cycle.... As planned she wants me to try this for 2 cycles and if they didn't work that's when she's gonna do another treatment.... Will hear about it if the next cycle didn't work as well.
> 
> Kealey, did you test again? FX it's :bfp:.....
> 
> I hope the next cycle is your lucky one..
> Seeing my chart am totally disappointed..do you think i have low levels of progesteroneClick to expand...
> 
> It does look like it could be that way. Maybe see if your doc will test you? They typically do so at 7 dpo I believe. FX for you!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info..I shall see a doctor next cycle 7 dpo..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Hi girls!!
> please tell me what is wrong with my chart.. :( temp below coverline today too..

the cover line really carries no meaning, its just a tool for your eye. You'll notice ur temps are still higher than the other temps before O so ur good . Especially when u have more flat temps, u dont always see a giant rise like some of these lucky ladies get. I wouldn't worry about it 
Also, I found out u can't tell if progesterone is low by ur temps unless ur LP is short or if ur temps aren't higher than before O. Otherwise, there's slow rises, there's VERY SMALL shifts, there's sooo many dif ways a chart can go. I'm sure this is normal for you. If u want to feel better u can go fir a test at 7dpo like Kenna said but I honestly think ur fine. I get big drops around 8-9dpo and slow rises and such and my progesterone is good. I hope u end this month w a bfp!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza, ur also 11dpo so it may just simply be a sign of the mean witch or another estrogen surge because ur close to when AF would be due. We'll see how long ur LP is soon for the future but my guess is that ur temps just starting to drop for AF. If AF stays away for 2-3 more days, ull have a good LP and that'll explain ur temps lowering again. Just always remember, the cover line is really just a visual tool. Its more the pattern rather than the temps. I bet it'll go back up for another day unless u have an 11 day LP which docs say is still healthy. Either way I hope ur sticky bean comes asap!


----------



## Fiza123

Thank you soo much Mary for explaining this to me.. I was getting soo worried..so in that case i would wait for one more cycle and see if its neccessary to see the doctor. So if post O temp are higher than pre O then we dont have to worry much..okiez :)
My cramps have become worse and also i feel waves of nausea..these are all my pms symptoms :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning Ladies.... Temp drop again and below coverline. Have adjusted my CH which puts me on 14dpo today I won't accept a 17days LP that is too long... Maybe AF will have her grand arrival at night or tomorrow.
> 
> Mary, as per my docs if we didn't conceive she'll do the same next cycle.... As planned she wants me to try this for 2 cycles and if they didn't work that's when she's gonna do another treatment.... Will hear about it if the next cycle didn't work as well.
> 
> Kealey, did you test again? FX it's :bfp:.....

I def think u did O 2-3 days later than u thought and also had a longer LP from the progesterone which helps for later implanters . Sounds like u have a good plan and I pray u get ur BFP within the next two cycles! I want the hsg to work great wonders for u! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Fiza123 said:


> Thank you soo much Mary for explaining this to me.. I was getting soo worried..so in that case i would wait for one more cycle and see if its neccessary to see the doctor. So if post O temp are higher than pre O then we dont have to worry much..okiez :)
> My cramps have become worse and also i feel waves of nausea..these are all my pms symptoms :(

I think that is a great plan :) I thought I never O'ed until I started temping vaginally, not I see my clear pattern. Your body is more than likely doing exactly what it needs to do, it just looks confusing on your chart. Just like my chart confused me before! I agree with Mary that your temps are much higher than your pre-O, so you should be fine. But if you do want to have your progesterone tested, make sure to get with your doc ahead of time. Some like to know ahead, some do not. Just want to make sure you get in there either way.

I'm sorry Hun, I hope the witch stays away!!!!


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza, ur also 11dpo so it may just simply be a sign of the mean witch or another estrogen surge because ur close to when AF would be due. We'll see how long ur LP is soon for the future but my guess is that ur temps just starting to drop for AF. If AF stays away for 2-3 more days, ull have a good LP and that'll explain ur temps lowering again. Just always remember, the cover line is really just a visual tool. Its more the pattern rather than the temps. I bet it'll go back up for another day unless u have an 11 day LP which docs say is still healthy. Either way I hope ur sticky bean comes asap!

Yes I remember when I had been to doctor for follicular study she told me i have 14 days LP..so hoping my LP is still the same..
Yes i will remember the point about the coverline..thanks Mary :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Thank you soo much Mary for explaining this to me.. I was getting soo worried..so in that case i would wait for one more cycle and see if its neccessary to see the doctor. So if post O temp are higher than pre O then we dont have to worry much..okiez :)
> My cramps have become worse and also i feel waves of nausea..these are all my pms symptoms :(

yeah and usually as long as you have 11+ high temps and although according to FF u dipped below the cover line, since the cover line really carries no values and its clearly higher than your pre O temps, that means today makes it so you already have 11 high temps  I honestly would wait one more cycle just so u can have 2 charts to bring with you for your doc to look at. They usually like to have at least 3 charts to look at when trying to identify a problem but two charts to compare will help as well  good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Fiza, ur also 11dpo so it may just simply be a sign of the mean witch or another estrogen surge because ur close to when AF would be due. We'll see how long ur LP is soon for the future but my guess is that ur temps just starting to drop for AF. If AF stays away for 2-3 more days, ull have a good LP and that'll explain ur temps lowering again. Just always remember, the cover line is really just a visual tool. Its more the pattern rather than the temps. I bet it'll go back up for another day unless u have an 11 day LP which docs say is still healthy. Either way I hope ur sticky bean comes asap!
> 
> Yes I remember when I had been to doctor for follicular study she told me i have 14 days LP..so hoping my LP is still the same..
> Yes i will remember the point about the coverline..thanks Mary :)Click to expand...

your welcome


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, your chart is still amazzzing!  I swear, every month, ur hormones are better and better. Steady temps are a good sign of steady hormones . I would love fizas flat temps! Lol idk y, they just look so much prettier to me than my temps lol. Urs are looking very good! Normal ud be POAS by now...have u?


----------



## Wishing1010

Back to work today after a long weekend! Already dealing with drama and it's sooo early :( I really need to figure something else out in life.


----------



## Fiza123

Wishing1010 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much Mary for explaining this to me.. I was getting soo worried..so in that case i would wait for one more cycle and see if its neccessary to see the doctor. So if post O temp are higher than pre O then we dont have to worry much..okiez :)
> My cramps have become worse and also i feel waves of nausea..these are all my pms symptoms :(
> 
> I think that is a great plan :) I thought I never O'ed until I started temping vaginally, not I see my clear pattern. Your body is more than likely doing exactly what it needs to do, it just looks confusing on your chart. Just like my chart confused me before! I agree with Mary that your temps are much higher than your pre-O, so you should be fine. But if you do want to have your progesterone tested, make sure to get with your doc ahead of time. Some like to know ahead, some do not. Just want to make sure you get in there either way.
> 
> I'm sorry Hun, I hope the witch stays away!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you soo much Kenna!! Love the info you all have on each and every aspect of ttc..i would be so lost otherwise :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Back to work today after a long weekend! Already dealing with drama and it's sooo early :( I really need to figure something else out in life.

I'm sorry :-\. I hope you get preggers asap so u can enjoy being a stay at home mommy. Its HARD work but definitely the most rewarding job, in my opinion any how. I cannot wait for ur BFP announcement. Me and my dh will be going out to celebrate for you as well  we already decided this last week lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna, your chart is still amazzzing!  I swear, every month, ur hormones are better and better. Steady temps are a good sign of steady hormones . I would love fizas flat temps! Lol idk y, they just look so much prettier to me than my temps lol. Urs are looking very good! Normal ud be POAS by now...have u?

No POAS! Still holding out 6 more days! :) normally I have a temp drop at 12-13 dpo, so I know that if 14 dpo comes with still high temps, I may have a chance at a BFP! Thankfully work has been so busy that I haven't obsessed over TTC this TWW lol 

And I know, I cannot wait to be a SAHM! And my sister in law said she would pay me to watch her two little ones when she moves back down here next year, so I could have my little one and income! FX! Right now, if I were to get a BFP, my due date based upon LMP is 03/13/2015 (which is awesome bc my birthday is the day before that!). 

Haha! I will have myself a few virgin daiquiris or something if I get a BFP lol. It will def be a huge thing for us!


----------



## Jennuuh

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, your chart is still amazzzing!  I swear, every month, ur hormones are better and better. Steady temps are a good sign of steady hormones . I would love fizas flat temps! Lol idk y, they just look so much prettier to me than my temps lol. Urs are looking very good! Normal ud be POAS by now...have u?
> 
> No POAS! Still holding out 6 more days! :) normally I have a temp drop at 12-13 dpo, so I know that if 14 dpo comes with still high temps, I may have a chance at a BFP! Thankfully work has been so busy that I haven't obsessed over TTC this TWW lol
> 
> And I know, I cannot wait to be a SAHM! And my sister in law said she would pay me to watch her two little ones when she moves back down here next year, so I could have my little one and income! FX! Right now, if I were to get a BFP, my due date based upon LMP is 03/13/2015 (which is awesome bc my birthday is the day before that!).
> 
> Haha! I will have myself a few virgin daiquiris or something if I get a BFP lol. It will def be a huge thing for us!Click to expand...

I am hoping SO much for you this cycle!! :happydance:

Extra income would be great as well! I think I'll be a SAHM after baby is born - There's no use paying someone x amount of money when I only make close to that being part time. I think it would just cancel each other out, so I might as well stay home and not have to pay anyone. Plus, I hate leaving kids in the hands of basically strangers - You have no idea what they're going to teach your children, and I want them raised the way I want them raised, so I get worried about that in a daycare setting too. Especially since my sister's children used to come home hitting and biting and they definitely didn't learn that from any of us!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, your chart is still amazzzing!  I swear, every month, ur hormones are better and better. Steady temps are a good sign of steady hormones . I would love fizas flat temps! Lol idk y, they just look so much prettier to me than my temps lol. Urs are looking very good! Normal ud be POAS by now...have u?
> 
> No POAS! Still holding out 6 more days! :) normally I have a temp drop at 12-13 dpo, so I know that if 14 dpo comes with still high temps, I may have a chance at a BFP! Thankfully work has been so busy that I haven't obsessed over TTC this TWW lol
> 
> And I know, I cannot wait to be a SAHM! And my sister in law said she would pay me to watch her two little ones when she moves back down here next year, so I could have my little one and income! FX! Right now, if I were to get a BFP, my due date based upon LMP is 03/13/2015 (which is awesome bc my birthday is the day before that!).
> 
> Haha! I will have myself a few virgin daiquiris or something if I get a BFP lol. It will def be a huge thing for us!Click to expand...

that's funny because FF had me at a due date of march 3rd for last cycle lol. If I conceive cycle #16 like I strangely suspect, ill be having either a late April baby/may baby 
that'd be perfect. Being 8 months pregnant in the summer does not seem fun...even when I was 3 and 4 months pregnant in the summer, I was sooo hot and uncomfortable! So these next 2 cycles would be extra great to get a BFP so we can give birth BEFORE summer  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, your chart is still amazzzing!  I swear, every month, ur hormones are better and better. Steady temps are a good sign of steady hormones . I would love fizas flat temps! Lol idk y, they just look so much prettier to me than my temps lol. Urs are looking very good! Normal ud be POAS by now...have u?
> 
> No POAS! Still holding out 6 more days! :) normally I have a temp drop at 12-13 dpo, so I know that if 14 dpo comes with still high temps, I may have a chance at a BFP! Thankfully work has been so busy that I haven't obsessed over TTC this TWW lol
> 
> And I know, I cannot wait to be a SAHM! And my sister in law said she would pay me to watch her two little ones when she moves back down here next year, so I could have my little one and income! FX! Right now, if I were to get a BFP, my due date based upon LMP is 03/13/2015 (which is awesome bc my birthday is the day before that!).
> 
> Haha! I will have myself a few virgin daiquiris or something if I get a BFP lol. It will def be a huge thing for us!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping SO much for you this cycle!! :happydance:
> 
> Extra income would be great as well! I think I'll be a SAHM after baby is born - There's no use paying someone x amount of money when I only make close to that being part time. I think it would just cancel each other out, so I might as well stay home and not have to pay anyone. Plus, I hate leaving kids in the hands of basically strangers - You have no idea what they're going to teach your children, and I want them raised the way I want them raised, so I get worried about that in a daycare setting too. Especially since my sister's children used to come home hitting and biting and they definitely didn't learn that from any of us!Click to expand...

I 100% agree. My mom always used to say "why don't you get aiden in day care?" and Its like mom, I have to pay for that and as u said, the money id make at a job would go STRAIGHT to childcare! Plus I absolutely wont leave aiden with ANYONE besides my parents and his other gram because the world is so much untrustworthy than when we were all kids. I used to be able to run all over the neighborhood at aidens age but I can't let him leave the yard AT ALL alone. Its scary to me. Ppl are sickos these days! Your like me so you'll have to make sure ur in an area with a great school district so your not worried all the time. Aidens school is by far the best public elementary school in the state. They have 10-12 teachers per grade! Plus teachers for gym, art, music and such help out with other things along with the guidance counselor so each kid get their own 1 on 1 time with teachers WAY more than if he went to the school in the next town. I'm going to be sad when this school is done with. It only goes K-1st so that's part of why its such an awesome school and they have so much time for everyone. Plus aiden wasn't learning bad stuff from older kids while he was in kindergarten. Anyways, I'm rambling  lol. Your going to be a good mommy


----------



## Jennuuh

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping SO much for you this cycle!! :happydance:
> 
> Extra income would be great as well! I think I'll be a SAHM after baby is born - There's no use paying someone x amount of money when I only make close to that being part time. I think it would just cancel each other out, so I might as well stay home and not have to pay anyone. Plus, I hate leaving kids in the hands of basically strangers - You have no idea what they're going to teach your children, and I want them raised the way I want them raised, so I get worried about that in a daycare setting too. Especially since my sister's children used to come home hitting and biting and they definitely didn't learn that from any of us!
> 
> I 100% agree. My mom always used to say "why don't you get aiden in day care?" and Its like mom, I have to pay for that and as u said, the money id make at a job would go STRAIGHT to childcare! Plus I absolutely wont leave aiden with ANYONE besides my parents and his other gram because the world is so much untrustworthy than when we were all kids. I used to be able to run all over the neighborhood at aidens age but I can't let him leave the yard AT ALL alone. Its scary to me. Ppl are sickos these days! Your like me so you'll have to make sure ur in an area with a great school district so your not worried all the time. Aidens school is by far the best public elementary school in the state. They have 10-12 teachers per grade! Plus teachers for gym, art, music and such help out with other things along with the guidance counselor so each kid get their own 1 on 1 time with teachers WAY more than if he went to the school in the next town. I'm going to be sad when this school is done with. It only goes K-1st so that's part of why its such an awesome school and they have so much time for everyone. Plus aiden wasn't learning bad stuff from older kids while he was in kindergarten. Anyways, I'm rambling  lol. Your going to be a good mommyClick to expand...

Thanks Mary - I can't wait til you show off your BFP! :)
I helped raise my sister's first daughter when she had her at 17. I was 16 but I would be the first to hear her on the second floor screaming and my room was in the basement! I'd get up several times a night to go change her, get her a bottle and put her back to sleep. All the while my sister thought she was sleeping through the night like a champion. No, ma'am, you just don't hear her wailing even in the next room over! I can't even count how many times my Dad would come around the corner and call me 'Nicole' before he realized it was ME and not her! :haha:

Then he'd say 'I don't work tomorrow, you have school. Let me put her back to sleep and YOU go back to sleep.' Sure sure! You just want credit ;)

I couldn't tell you how many times her girls came back from Daycare with lice, too. She almost lost her job because they HAD to stay home for 48hrs before coming back, and had to have a check before staying. So she'd have to call in to work because she wouldn't be able to find a baby sitter. I'd rather not have to deal with that, at all. I am SO thankful we're in the position that I can even think about staying at home! We live in the school district I grew up in, and I loved the schools. I still know the teachers, so I'm hoping some of them are still there when this one gets in to school. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping SO much for you this cycle!! :happydance:
> 
> Extra income would be great as well! I think I'll be a SAHM after baby is born - There's no use paying someone x amount of money when I only make close to that being part time. I think it would just cancel each other out, so I might as well stay home and not have to pay anyone. Plus, I hate leaving kids in the hands of basically strangers - You have no idea what they're going to teach your children, and I want them raised the way I want them raised, so I get worried about that in a daycare setting too. Especially since my sister's children used to come home hitting and biting and they definitely didn't learn that from any of us!
> 
> I 100% agree. My mom always used to say "why don't you get aiden in day care?" and Its like mom, I have to pay for that and as u said, the money id make at a job would go STRAIGHT to childcare! Plus I absolutely wont leave aiden with ANYONE besides my parents and his other gram because the world is so much untrustworthy than when we were all kids. I used to be able to run all over the neighborhood at aidens age but I can't let him leave the yard AT ALL alone. Its scary to me. Ppl are sickos these days! Your like me so you'll have to make sure ur in an area with a great school district so your not worried all the time. Aidens school is by far the best public elementary school in the state. They have 10-12 teachers per grade! Plus teachers for gym, art, music and such help out with other things along with the guidance counselor so each kid get their own 1 on 1 time with teachers WAY more than if he went to the school in the next town. I'm going to be sad when this school is done with. It only goes K-1st so that's part of why its such an awesome school and they have so much time for everyone. Plus aiden wasn't learning bad stuff from older kids while he was in kindergarten. Anyways, I'm rambling  lol. Your going to be a good mommy Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mary - I can't wait til you show off your BFP! :)
> I helped raise my sister's first daughter when she had her at 17. I was 16 but I would be the first to hear her on the second floor screaming and my room was in the basement! I'd get up several times a night to go change her, get her a bottle and put her back to sleep. All the while my sister thought she was sleeping through the night like a champion. No, ma'am, you just don't hear her wailing even in the next room over! I can't even count how many times my Dad would come around the corner and call me 'Nicole' before he realized it was ME and not her! :haha:
> 
> Then he'd say 'I don't work tomorrow, you have school. Let me put her back to sleep and YOU go back to sleep.' Sure sure! You just want credit ;)
> 
> I couldn't tell you how many times her girls came back from Daycare with lice, too. She almost lost her job because they HAD to stay home for 48hrs before coming back, and had to have a check before staying. So she'd have to call in to work because she wouldn't be able to find a baby sitter. I'd rather not have to deal with that, at all. I am SO thankful we're in the position that I can even think about staying at home! We live in the school district I grew up in, and I loved the schools. I still know the teachers, so I'm hoping some of them are still there when this one gets in to school. :)Click to expand...

That's exactly how I was when I was younger with my niece. I was only 15 and always took care of her because her mom was lazy and my brother owned his own business so he was working. Its good practice 
That's good u like the school district in ur area. That's always a plus!
I personally got head lice from my old school when I was in first grade and second grade and me and half the class actually caught It from the same girl over and over and over! It was awful for both me and my mom. My brother in law sat with me for 7hrs getting all the eggs and everything out of my hair. That definitely helped my mom out while she was stripping the house of all blankets and stuffed animals. Ugh. I'm praying aiden never gets it from school! he has TOO many stuffed animals for that!! Lol


----------



## Fiza123

Yes Jennuh and Mary i agree with you all..I have seen children in daycare. I feel bad for the child who is left in the day care and the lady over there is not motherly at all..handling may be 40 children at a time..even I plan to leave my job when i become a mother :) 

I experienced v v little brown spotting today..last cycle i had brown spotting exactly 4 days before af..so this might be af sign..dip in temp and spotting..I want to cryyy:(


----------



## SarahLou372

Wishing1010 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again ladies :hi:
> 
> Just thought I would tell you all that I tested 28th and 29th June and all :bfn:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Af arrived on the the July. but at least now im on metformin my periods are back and my cycles are shorter. I had af on the 31sy may and again 34 days later on the 4th July. So this is a start :flower:
> 
> Good, shorter time till your BFP now!!!!Click to expand...

Hi there :hi: 

I don't understand what you mean :dohh:


----------



## Jrepp

I think she meant now that your cycles are shorter, you don't have to wait as long to find out if you are/aren't pregnant. Say you had 50 day cycles and didn't ovulate until day 38.... Now your cycles are 34 days long, so you could potentially get a positive hpt sooner in terms of days than before


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I think she meant now that your cycles are shorter, you don't have to wait as long to find out if you are/aren't pregnant. Say you had 50 day cycles and didn't ovulate until day 38.... Now your cycles are 34 days long, so you could potentially get a positive hpt sooner in terms of days than before

Yes, this is exactly what I meant! Thanks for the clarification, Jess!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, still no :af: as of this day. No spotting no bloating no sore boobs or sensitive nipples, NOTHING that would hint she's on her way. Thought she'll be here after the dip.. All i have was increased CM, creamy/milky/thick CM.....thicker and alot than the previous days..... Might test on Friday if she doesn't arrive and if that one is still negative we're gonna head to doc's office and see what's wrong....... All i want now is for her to arrive so we can start anew.... I did stop duphaston (prog supp) 3 days ago maybe that's why temp started dropping.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

oh my gawwwwddddddd! Just randomly took a FRER & got a BFP!!!!!!! it's super faint. I thought I was 10 DPO.. but I think I am more like 8-9. Can you guys see the line? It's not showing up on camera, but it's definitely there in real life! I am crying!!!!! 

EDIT: I also feel like I am going to throw up from all this excitement. 

https://i60.tinypic.com/2cq1wfl.png

https://i62.tinypic.com/2ymgmj8.png


----------



## mdscpa

I can see it on the first pic..... Definitely there..... Congrats!!!!!!! Test a few more days to see it get dark...... have a H&H pregnancy!!!!!!


----------



## Fiza123

Congrats snowbunnie!! Its great u got a positive that early..am sure ur hcg will double soon and u will get a darker positive :)


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, still no :af: as of this day. No spotting no bloating no sore boobs or sensitive nipples, NOTHING that would hint she's on her way. Thought she'll be here after the dip.. All i have was increased CM, creamy/milky/thick CM.....thicker and alot than the previous days..... Might test on Friday if she doesn't arrive and if that one is still negative we're gonna head to doc's office and see what's wrong....... All i want now is for her to arrive so we can start anew.... I did stop duphaston (prog supp) 3 days ago maybe that's why temp started dropping.

Fx that its a bfp for you..
Hugs hugs


----------



## Jennuuh

I see it on both pictures! That's exactly how mine looked @8dpo! Congrats Sn0w!


----------



## Megamegan

I see it, it's definitely a BFP Sn0w!!! CONGRATS! :dance:

Daphne, how weird! Maybe the progesterone supplement messed up your cycle somehow and it's just taking longer for AF to show. The low temp does indicate AF will be here soon, but there's always still a chance you're pregnant! Hope you get an answer soon!

AFM: I so, so wish I could be a SAHM. But it makes no sense at all for me. I make way more money than the cost of childcare, plus I have 100% medical, dental and vision coverage because I'm in the military. And if anything were to happen with my kid, there's no copay for surgery or medications. It's just so much more logical to stay in. It will be hard, but I have to do what is right for my family, and I really believe this is the right choice.... as much as I know I won't want to leave my child when I go to work. (Atleast I am in a non-deployable position so I won't have to leave for months at a time!) There are very good daycares where I live and even one at my work if I choose to use it, so I'm not worried about that much. Daycare has significantly helped my niece learn verbal communication and making friends, so I believe it's good for them, in my experience. The only problem is they get sick a lot. Ugh- that's annoying.


----------



## Fiza123

Megan if the day care in your area is good then its a blessing..as the one in my area is just too bad..
good luck!!


----------



## kealz

Congratulations, sn0w!! :D It's uplifting to see a bfp! :) 

I'm the same megamegan - being a SAHM would be amazing but I earn more than daycare costs and my family needs me to work so there isn't much of a choice. We've no family who are in a position to help (either they work or too old) but we are fortunate to have good daycare providers by us so that helps. 

I did test again this morning - bfn. :(


----------



## Megamegan

Kealz- glad I'm not the only one lol. We also have ALL family in other states, so absolutely no help there, and we're gonna need a long list of babysitters for when I have late night gigs and DH is still working. Looking forward, I don't even know how it is going to work, but I'm sure we'll figure something out. I think we'll have to be super organized with planning. I told him we'll have to have a weekly meeting to discuss work schedules and childcare for the week ahead (like a full week in advance). That is the only way I can imagine success, because my job has me working random hours (life of a musician) and DH works some late nights so in the case of us both working, we need a reliable sitter to pick up baby from daycare and watch him/her until we get home. Ugh. Sounds hard, but that's the sacrifice we have to make if we want to keep my income/benefits.

And I'm sorry for your BFN :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg congrats, snow!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Daphne, I truly hope your BFP is just being shy, or that the witch would make up her damn mind!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Kealz, FX your BFP is being shy as well!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats snow!


----------



## Fiza123

So here comes Af...Ladies am on to the next cycle :(:'(


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry fiza :( :hugs: FX this is your lucky cycle, Hun.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats sn0wbunnie!! Yay!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> I see it, it's definitely a BFP Sn0w!!! CONGRATS! :dance:
> 
> Daphne, how weird! Maybe the progesterone supplement messed up your cycle somehow and it's just taking longer for AF to show. The low temp does indicate AF will be here soon, but there's always still a chance you're pregnant! Hope you get an answer soon!
> 
> AFM: I so, so wish I could be a SAHM. But it makes no sense at all for me. I make way more money than the cost of childcare, plus I have 100% medical, dental and vision coverage because I'm in the military. And if anything were to happen with my kid, there's no copay for surgery or medications. It's just so much more logical to stay in. It will be hard, but I have to do what is right for my family, and I really believe this is the right choice.... as much as I know I won't want to leave my child when I go to work. (Atleast I am in a non-deployable position so I won't have to leave for months at a time!) There are very good daycares where I live and even one at my work if I choose to use it, so I'm not worried about that much. Daycare has significantly helped my niece learn verbal communication and making friends, so I believe it's good for them, in my experience. The only problem is they get sick a lot. Ugh- that's annoying.

You'll find good child care . It was just my personal decision to be a SAHM because I have Anthem insurance with or without work so there was nothing id lose out on or anything. Plus where I live, children get automatic med insurance for ALL coverage...aidens insurance is better than mine! Lol I didn't know that kids all got insurance automatically until after he was born and they gave me the paperwork to sign in the hosp. They even send nice car seats and such. Idk if NY has the same type of system for children but here, I tried saying no to their insur since we had our own but they said they automatically add it as a secondary since there's no co pay or anything with that one. Our anthem co pay is only $15 any how so its not a huge diff. Anyways, we all have our reasons for working or being a SAHM and I don't want u to think I was saying its bad to put your child in daycare. Many, many people just simply have to or want to work. You'll obviously look into whoever is caring for your baby & everything will be just fine . I'm just very protective and I know TOO many scumbags in this area so I dont trust people around here...hints, a HUGE reason I want to move out of this state. I cant stand aiden even being around half of the kids around here because of how awful they act because of the things their parents expose them too at such a young age. ugh! I want to go back to school at some point so I'm going to have to find a good sitter as well in a couple years or so. Ill be doing background checks tho lol I watch too much lifetime movie network haha! Aidens gram could be a built in sitter but sadly, she's very ill and may not make it much longer. Her and aiden are so close it breaks my heart :-(. If we move to Maine like we plan to, we too won't have any family near by so we'll have to resort to someone we don't know as well. I dread that day but I want to be in the medical field soOoOoo, you gota do what you gota do! I'm sure you and dh will find a great routine that works awesome for the three of you. It may take a few months or more to get used to but just like everything else in life, you'll find what works for you  Idk why but I thought u we're planning to stop work once you got preggers..? I think it was when you were acting very unhappy about ur job so that may may been why you said it. Maybe I'm going crazy or confusing you w someone else lol. Either way, your going to be a great momma!


----------



## Jennuuh

Megan, in your situation, I would DEFINITELY stay - You have such good benefits! It wouldn't make sense not to stay! You'll be providing better for him or her in a different way! Working after baby doesn't make someone a bad mom in any way shape or form so I hope neither you nor Kealz thought we were coming off that way! 

I only work part time because my husband works so much that it makes more sense for me to work less so I can be here to do the things that need to be done. If I stayed working part time, I'd only have $100 left over at the end of a pay period and that would get eaten up from spending it on gas to get to and from. It would make sense to up myself to full time, but then I'd be spending even more on day care and gas, so it just doesn't equal out. Plus, I work third shift, and with my husbands new position, he often gets stuck working 16 hour days, so if he had to double over in to third shift on a night I worked, I would be screwed! There are no day cares open during the night, and I would never disturb a family member during that hour. Not to mention the only one that could or might be able to watch the baby at that time would be my dad, and he would need baby picked up at 6 in the morning and I don't get off til 8 and hubby wouldn't get off work from third shift til 6:30. So, we've made the decision that I'll stay home to take our worries off things. Like I said, I'm SO thankful I even have the opportunity to do it. Plus, our insurance is through him, and its AMAZING. Our fertility mediation came to a total of almost $5000 and we spent $42 on them for a months supply. I couldn't get anywhere near that good of insurance at my job, so again, best case scenario for us, is for me to stay home.

Sorry. I'm rambling. Its late here! haha!


----------



## Megamegan

My eyes are drooping, but just wanted to say first of all thanks you guys for being so sweet... I totally didn't take what you said the wrong way. I really do wish I could stay home after baby, because yeah my job isn't always the most enjoyable, but I ended up deciding it's best to stay working (plus I love working, but not necessarily THIS job...but it turns out to be the best job I could possibly have as a classical musician haha). You were right Mary... I was really debating what to do earlier, because I do have the option to leave, it's called "chaptering out" of the Army based on pregnancy. They'd still cover maternity plus 6 weeks postnatal, but then you're done. My ultimate goal is to retire from the military, which I'll be eligible for at age 43!! At that point my oldest kid would be in high school still, and hopefully I'll have more little ones, so I'll get my chance to be a SAHM but just not til they are well into their school years. My mom stopped working when I was in middle school and it was amazing for me, because she helped me so much with music/extracurricular and studying. Life wouldn't have been the same without that. So at least I can provide that for the last couple years of this one's high school days... and hopefully many more years for the other kids that I hope to have! 

BABIES!!!!

Lol. I might be a little nutty right now because my first scan is in the morning. I'll post it in my journal tomorrow afterwards! 

Night lovely ladies.


----------



## ab75

Congrats Sn0w xx
Hope the scan goes well Megan xx


----------



## Wishing1010

I make plenty of money but the stress isn't worth it. I'm sure my work will work with me on working from home but I'm not sure if I even want that anymore. DH tells me every day to quit my job. It puts such a strain on both of our lives. :( 

And my temp is going in a downward direction already, so I'm assuming no BFP and that AF could possibly come earlier this cycle. Booooooo!

Good luck today, Megan!!! Can't wait to see your little one!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I make plenty of money but the stress isn't worth it. I'm sure my work will work with me on working from home but I'm not sure if I even want that anymore. DH tells me every day to quit my job. It puts such a strain on both of our lives. :(
> 
> And my temp is going in a downward direction already, so I'm assuming no BFP and that AF could possibly come earlier this cycle. Booooooo!
> 
> Good luck today, Megan!!! Can't wait to see your little one!!!!

its too early to assume AF will be here silly! Ur just getting a 2 day dip and I bet it'll bounce back up  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, cant wait to see ur scan! I called aiden my "little peanut" until I got my sex scan lol. He looked exactly like a little peanut my first scan


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, ur temp has been rising up on 9dpo the past couple cycles so the fact that it dipped for you instead could mean something good. As we always say, anything dif can potentially be good!  FX very tight! That chart better be even more beautiful by tomorrow a.m! I think it will


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna, ur temp has been rising up on 9dpo the past couple cycles so the fact that it dipped for you instead could mean something good. As we always say, anything dif can potentially be good!  FX very tight! That chart better be even more beautiful by tomorrow a.m! I think it will

Thanks, Mary! Got the 9dpo blues I guess lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol its seems to happen to all of us. We get all excited and then we force ourselves to feel out when AF is near to avoid let down...i think those feelings just comes naturally with TTC for most people. Hopefully tomorrow ull have a nice rise back up to get excited about


----------



## lovemybug529

Hello!
My husband and I have been TTC our 2nd child. This morning I took a dollar tree test and got a faint positive. I made him go out to the store and get a clear blue test. I took it as soon as he got home and it was negative. Which do I believe? I am 13 DPO. What test do I trust? :nope:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Here's an update: It's really real! :)

https://i61.tinypic.com/mkjk0h.png


----------



## Megamegan

lovemybug- that's positive! You're pregnant! If you used different urine for the second test, it was probably too diluted, so it won't show positive since you're so early... the hCG needs time to build in your system, that's why they say to test with first morning urine. Congrats!

AFM- Scan went great! I'm now due Feb 21, check out photos in my journal if you'd like :)


----------



## ab75

Congrats on bfp lovemybug xx


----------



## Fiza123

Congrats lovebug :) :)


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats lovebug....,

Havent got my period yet temp stayed the same.... Left boob seems like there's an insect inside biting and its so itchy....


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, lovebug!!!!!

Daphne, when do you go and see the doc?


----------



## mdscpa

I'm going to test again on friday if the :witch: is a no show. Then if that one is negative i'll go and see my doc the same day and see what's wrong... I dont feel anything like she is coming or im pregnant.... With the trigger shot i dont believe i didnt O. Im sure i did.... But why i dont have period yet is driving me insane...


----------



## Jrepp

Are you still taking the progesterone?


----------



## mdscpa

I did stop. Last pill i took was 4 days ago.....


----------



## lovemybug529

Thank you guys! My husband doesn't believe it! I'm taking another test tomorrow morning to see! Thanks for all of the support!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I always hear of women saying AF comes 1-2 days after they stop the progesterone, especially at this point in their cycle. I am keeping my fingers crossed that u see a rise tomorrow and maybe you are pregnant and ur temp just dropped because u stopped the supplements and now ur hormones are adjusting again. Idk but I hope the witch stays away and u get ur bfp Fri! FX veryyy tight!!

The only other thing I can think of is that u oed even later, like CD19 looks like it could have potentially been O as well and maybe ur not quite as late...? Idk. I do know progesterone usually will lengthen ur LP by a couple days or so. I'm going nuts waiting to find out!!!


----------



## kealz

Girls, I did a frer this morning for a second opinion and... :bfp: !!!!

I can't believe it!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> Girls, I did a frer this morning for a second opinion and... :bfp: !!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

Your eyes are not lying kealey...... Congratulations on your :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so happy for you.... Wishing you a H&H 9 mos pregnancy......


----------



## Fiza123

Wow kealz congrats!!! So so happy for you..
Yay another bfp on this thread :)


----------



## Wishing1010

kealz said:


> Girls, I did a frer this morning for a second opinion and... :bfp: !!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

Omg congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> kealz said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I did a frer this morning for a second opinion and... :bfp: !!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> Your eyes are not lying kealey...... Congratulations on your :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so happy for you.... Wishing you a H&H 9 mos pregnancy......Click to expand...

Any sign of AF, daphne?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I knew ur temp would start to go back up today 

Daphne, any sign of AF? It really really looks to me like u O'ed CD19 making u 14dpo today...maybe that's what's been going on...maybe u oed later and if that's the case, that'd mean u stopped using progesterone early and that'd explain why it didn't bring on AF fast like P supplements usually do. I'm still over here with my fingers squeezed tight for u!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Kealz xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats kealz! Yay! This thread has been "bumpin" already this summer (literally LOL) yay!!! Finally luck is hitting our thread


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Congrats kealz! Yay! This thread has been "bumpin" already this summer (literally LOL) yay!!! Finally luck is hitting our thread

Amen to that!!! Let's get some more lucky :dust: in here!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies, no nothing... no sign of her........ I overslept and woke up very late so I didn't bother checking my temp today.... Last night i had lots and lots of CM and there's this thing that looks like jelly... Im just waiting and waiting for AF. With my temps like this i don't believe I'm pg.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Hello Ladies, no nothing... no sign of her........ I overslept and woke up very late so I didn't bother checking my temp today.... Last night i had lots and lots of CM and there's this thing that looks like jelly... Im just waiting and waiting for AF. With my temps like this i don't believe I'm pg.

Still holding out hope for you!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am still hold out hope too Daphne! Ive seen many BFP charts with a few low temps around the time of BFP and that's actually why most women stop temping after a bfp because low temps commonly happen after while ur hormones are trying to stabilize again and after someone already has their BFP, seeing a low temp just causes reason to worry. I hope ur temp goes back up tomo! 
I do think u may only be at 14dpo today and if that's the case, AF would be due for you tonight and that'd also mean that u tested very early. We'll see. Ill be stalking!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you ladies..... I just don't feel anything that she's coming. If she does I hope she just hurry up so we can start asap and not be in limbo.... The last time i had a 34day cycle (during fertilaid) i had 9 days of brown spot before it arrived full force. It's been 33 days now so if she's coming maybe tomorrow or the next day after that. If i did O later even with a trigger shot, it's a slim chance we caught it.... If my temp goes back up i will test immediately instead of waiting at the end of the week.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, u still bd'ed two days before the day I think is O and intercourse that occurs on 2 days before O actually has been proven the best day for pregnancy since the sperm are up there awaiting the egg and since ur temp doesn't rise for 24hrs after O, u could've oed in the middle of the night CD18 making it so ur rise didn't happen until day 19 so im sure there were some swimmers still alive and well. I want u to test today so bad! Lol


----------



## Fiza123

Yes Daphne we are all waiting to hear you say the news of bfp..fx fx fx hoping ur temps rise up tomorrow


----------



## Jrepp

Morning ladies. Just checked my cm and it's watery with a slight stretch to it. My body is sending signs that o is 2-3 days away. Waiting for the hubby to awaken for some love makin


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Morning ladies. Just checked my cm and it's watery with a slight stretch to it. My body is sending signs that o is 2-3 days away. Waiting for the hubby to awaken for some love makin

Love your rhyming ;)

FX FX FX!!!! I sure hope this is it for you both!!!!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, she finally arrived tonight. Guess i have to adjust my O to CD19. I tried to remove the P supplements taken befor that date and my CH was moved there so i think P supplements ruined/delayed my O for a couple more days than expected as per trigger shot. Why did i even listened to my doc to take it the day she said so when i haven't seen a real thermal shift to confirm my O.... I read in forums that taking Progesterone before O can actually it and make you O later. 

You're right Mary i may have Oed on CD 19 giving me 13days LP again.... Moving onto the next cycle.... Maybe will try naturally first this month....

Also took my temp after waking up this afternoon and it's at 36.3 normal temp on my first day... So i might take that temp as a start....


----------



## kealz

Thanks ladies! Your comments are really kind. :) 

Sorry about af Daphne :( Think of it as 1 day pregnant and 1 cycle closer to your bfp! :D


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> Thanks ladies! Your comments are really kind. :)
> 
> Sorry about af Daphne :( Think of it as 1 day pregnant and 1 cycle closer to your bfp! :D

Thanks Kealey... I will there's no harm in trying..... I will also put away scope since it doesn't even help me making my chart wonky as well... I will stick to temping,CM, and probably US as well. I will probably go to my doc tom to set things up again for the 2nd cycle of clomid hoping i wont get sick this time like the last time... On to 10th cycle and 2nd round of clomid... And if ever she does prescribe me of duphaston again for my lining i wont take that till i see a thermal shift in my chart....


----------



## kealz

mdscpa said:


> kealz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Your comments are really kind. :)
> 
> Sorry about af Daphne :( Think of it as 1 day pregnant and 1 cycle closer to your bfp! :D
> 
> Thanks Kealey... I will there's no harm in trying..... I will also put away scope since it doesn't even help me making my chart wonky as well... I will stick to temping,CM, and probably US as well. I will probably go to my doc tom to set things up again for the 2nd cycle of clomid hoping i wont get sick this time like the last time... On to 10th cycle and 2nd round of clomid... And if ever she does prescribe me of duphaston again for my lining i wont take that till i see a thermal shift in my chart....Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me hun! :D x


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, she finally arrived tonight. Guess i have to adjust my O to CD19. I tried to remove the P supplements taken befor that date and my CH was moved there so i think P supplements ruined/delayed my O for a couple more days than expected as per trigger shot. Why did i even listened to my doc to take it the day she said so when i haven't seen a real thermal shift to confirm my O.... I read in forums that taking Progesterone before O can actually it and make you O later.
> 
> You're right Mary i may have Oed on CD 19 giving me 13days LP again.... Moving onto the next cycle.... Maybe will try naturally first this month....
> 
> Also took my temp after waking up this afternoon and it's at 36.3 normal temp on my first day... So i might take that temp as a start....

I'm so sorry Daphne :-(. I didn't want to be right about AF showing tonight...i was hoping ud miss it and could really test :-\. I think the supplements too soon were what messed with the trigger shot as well. At Least u know next cycle to just wait until ur 3-4dpo to start the P supplements, that way u know for sure u are passed O. Plus, u don't really need it until starting around 3-4 anyhow since progesterone peaks later than that anyways and implantation doesn't happen until 4+ dpo, I think thatd maybe be a good plan. What do u think? I'm trying to help since clearly the doc messed things up this cycle :-\. I know ull get ur bfp this cycle as long as everything goes as planned. W ur clear tube and dhs good SA, u got it girl! . It'll happen any time now, I truly feel it will. FX for the new cycle!


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats Kealz!!!! Woohooooo! :dance:

Daphne sorry AF got you :( I believe you'll get that BFP soon!

Jess good luck this cycle, I know it's a long awaited time for you!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm very sorry, Daphne but I do hope this next cycle is it for you!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne, I am so sorry that AF came. I was getting pretty excited for you. What are your plans with this next cycle?


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]qksLskx_ZvE[/youtube]


----------



## Fiza123

Oh sorry Daphe that af arrived..but this thread seems to be lucky..so soon we all will get our bfps..
Hugs..


----------



## Fiza123

Btw Daphne we are almost on the same cycle date..am one day ahead of u..it will be fun charting :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I wish u the best of luck this cycle!!! I cannot wait for ur test time!! I know you'll get ur bding covered so I am super excited for u! I feel u have very good odds this cycle . FX and tons of baby dust!


----------



## aidensmommy1

What the heck, I just wrote a long post and my phone shut off! Ugh. Lol. I just wanted to say how I'm almost positive that my scar tissue is all being eaten up. AF is gone but when I take the serra enzyme and herbs, I get black stringy discharge (sry tmi) and cramps and from what I've read, this is a very good sign of my tube clearing  yay! The serrapeptase is just eating up my scar tissue, I know it! This woman had stage 4 Endo and her tube was so blocked from it that they couldn't even see her tube in the lap they did so she started serrapeptase and within 6wks, she went for an HSG and 100% wide open tube!! That's insane & amazing. FX I'm as lucky as her! I'm already at 10wks on serrapeptase...almost at the 3 month mark :-D FX! I feel my BFP will be here before the end of summer, I fully do. I just need to continue praying along with these remedies and it WILL happen. If my tube was blocked by fluids, I wouldn't be so hopeful but the fact that its just a scar tissue issue ups my odds of the enzymes working, significantly. I learned when its only scar tissue, that's when it'll usually work for tubal blockage or for scar tissue in ur uterus. I was starting to see too many stories of this not working for women earlier so I dug a little deeper and read an entire 46pg thread (lol) and it turned out, the 4 women on just that one thread that had success in 3 months or less all had scar tissue blockage only and all the other women had inflamed, fluid filled tubes and that's how I came to my conclusion that this is y it only works for some. Also, I was looking at my HSG DVD yest and I noticed alot more of my tube was unblocked during the procedure than I initially thought. Its just the very end that's blocked. At first u couldn't see my tube at all but after another push, it shows the thin long part of my tube being open and then that's where the dye stopped, right before where the "bell shape" part of the tube is. So there's really not all that much that needs to be unblocked. I am getting more and more excited by the day. If no bfp before my next HSG, i will be walking in there completely confident that ill get great news. There will be MUCH luck in this thread this summer  FX ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Mary, when is your hsg? Is it this cycle?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary, when is your hsg? Is it this cycle?

Not until the end of aug/beginning of Sept. It was supposed to be this cycle but I decided to wait another 2 cycles just so the enzymes can break down as much of the scar tissue as possible. I'm praying this will be my last ever HSG, or even better, I pray my bfp comes before it! FX! Itd be great to avoid that pain and just whole procedure all together if possible but I'm only giving it until the end of my next cycle so ill prob have to go for the hsg. I will just ge grateful to know my tube is open, no matter how I find out! FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Oh ok. I could have sworn that it was this cycle lol. Do you know if the doctors can go in and open the tube up if it isn't open (even though I pray that it is opening up as we speak)? 

So, I posted a link to my latest video..... You guys should all watch it. I just did and it is FUNNY. Plus I gave a shout out to you ladies. And if you like it give it a thumbs up and a share


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne, I am so sorry that AF came. I was getting pretty excited for you. What are your plans with this next cycle?

Thanks Jess... I too was so excited seeing my chart but as soon as i sae it fell, i knew she is coming even without the usual PMS i have before. Temping really helps you see not just O and LP lenght but the possibility that you might be pregnant before you even test... As for plans, we'll go ahead with the docs plan to continue the same treatment for the 2nd time as planned. Hope i wont get sick with clomid again. But as said earlier, i won't follow her if she wants me to take duphaston a day after the trigger.... I read alot that it does delay ovulation when taken before a thermal shift happens. So that's the one thing we will keep in mind....


----------



## Wishing1010

I think your plan sounds perfect, Daphne!!! FX for you!


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> What the heck, I just wrote a long post and my phone shut off! Ugh. Lol. I just wanted to say how I'm almost positive that my scar tissue is all being eaten up. AF is gone but when I take the serra enzyme and herbs, I get black stringy discharge (sry tmi) and cramps and from what I've read, this is a very good sign of my tube clearing  yay! The serrapeptase is just eating up my scar tissue, I know it! This woman had stage 4 Endo and her tube was so blocked from it that they couldn't even see her tube in the lap they did so she started serrapeptase and within 6wks, she went for an HSG and 100% wide open tube!! That's insane & amazing. FX I'm as lucky as her! I'm already at 10wks on serrapeptase...almost at the 3 month mark :-D FX! I feel my BFP will be here before the end of summer, I fully do. I just need to continue praying along with these remedies and it WILL happen. If my tube was blocked by fluids, I wouldn't be so hopeful but the fact that its just a scar tissue issue ups my odds of the enzymes working, significantly. I learned when its only scar tissue, that's when it'll usually work for tubal blockage or for scar tissue in ur uterus. I was starting to see too many stories of this not working for women earlier so I dug a little deeper and read an entire 46pg thread (lol) and it turned out, the 4 women on just that one thread that had success in 3 months or less all had scar tissue blockage only and all the other women had inflamed, fluid filled tubes and that's how I came to my conclusion that this is y it only works for some. Also, I was looking at my HSG DVD yest and I noticed alot more of my tube was unblocked during the procedure than I initially thought. Its just the very end that's blocked. At first u couldn't see my tube at all but after another push, it shows the thin long part of my tube being open and then that's where the dye stopped, right before where the "bell shape" part of the tube is. So there's really not all that much that needs to be unblocked. I am getting more and more excited by the day. If no bfp before my next HSG, i will be walking in there completely confident that ill get great news. There will be MUCH luck in this thread this summer  FX ladies!
> :dust:

Ohh Mary I love your positivity :) and surely the enzyme will work and Iam hoping that you dont have to fo through painful hsg and get your bfp before that. I had hsg long time ago and it was soooo painful :(
Iam getting all excited as Iam going to India and will get info about ivf there and then if urologist says its ok to proceed then we would..otherwise if they want to put dh on more medication and wait for few months iam ready for that too..in our next visit we will get ivf icsi done..
Hope things work out for me :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Oh ok. I could have sworn that it was this cycle lol. Do you know if the doctors can go in and open the tube up if it isn't open (even though I pray that it is opening up as we speak)?
> 
> So, I posted a link to my latest video..... You guys should all watch it. I just did and it is FUNNY. Plus I gave a shout out to you ladies. And if you like it give it a thumbs up and a share

Surgery will be my last resort before IVF because the doc is afraid that if she tries now that it could possibly end in my tube just bein removed and since I only have 1 tube, that's really make my chances 0% so she agreed for me to do some at home remedies and go back for the repeat HSG. I pray its open but if for some reason its not, ill probably just wait until I have everything for IVF payments and such all prepared before I allow them to potentially completely take my only tube. That's sad to think about :-\. But at that point if I'm all set for IVF, ill be ok. If we had the cash today, we'd honestly probably save ourselves some trouble and just go straight to IVF lol but I'm happy I get the chance to see if the enzymes work so I can pass along the info to others (FX its very good news!!)

I will definitely have to watch ur video after I walk aiden to his summer program in about 20mins . U make me want a new camera sooo bad jess! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> What the heck, I just wrote a long post and my phone shut off! Ugh. Lol. I just wanted to say how I'm almost positive that my scar tissue is all being eaten up. AF is gone but when I take the serra enzyme and herbs, I get black stringy discharge (sry tmi) and cramps and from what I've read, this is a very good sign of my tube clearing  yay! The serrapeptase is just eating up my scar tissue, I know it! This woman had stage 4 Endo and her tube was so blocked from it that they couldn't even see her tube in the lap they did so she started serrapeptase and within 6wks, she went for an HSG and 100% wide open tube!! That's insane & amazing. FX I'm as lucky as her! I'm already at 10wks on serrapeptase...almost at the 3 month mark :-D FX! I feel my BFP will be here before the end of summer, I fully do. I just need to continue praying along with these remedies and it WILL happen. If my tube was blocked by fluids, I wouldn't be so hopeful but the fact that its just a scar tissue issue ups my odds of the enzymes working, significantly. I learned when its only scar tissue, that's when it'll usually work for tubal blockage or for scar tissue in ur uterus. I was starting to see too many stories of this not working for women earlier so I dug a little deeper and read an entire 46pg thread (lol) and it turned out, the 4 women on just that one thread that had success in 3 months or less all had scar tissue blockage only and all the other women had inflamed, fluid filled tubes and that's how I came to my conclusion that this is y it only works for some. Also, I was looking at my HSG DVD yest and I noticed alot more of my tube was unblocked during the procedure than I initially thought. Its just the very end that's blocked. At first u couldn't see my tube at all but after another push, it shows the thin long part of my tube being open and then that's where the dye stopped, right before where the "bell shape" part of the tube is. So there's really not all that much that needs to be unblocked. I am getting more and more excited by the day. If no bfp before my next HSG, i will be walking in there completely confident that ill get great news. There will be MUCH luck in this thread this summer  FX ladies!
> :dust:
> 
> Ohh Mary I love your positivity :) and surely the enzyme will work and Iam hoping that you dont have to fo through painful hsg and get your bfp before that. I had hsg long time ago and it was soooo painful :(
> Iam getting all excited as Iam going to India and will get info about ivf there and then if urologist says its ok to proceed then we would..otherwise if they want to put dh on more medication and wait for few months iam ready for that too..in our next visit we will get ivf icsi done..
> Hope things work out for me :)Click to expand...

Thank u! And I pray things work for u as well! If no open tube by Sept, ill more than likely be looking at IVF which I cant really afford right now but ive heard of some hospitals/clinics in NYC that I could potentially get to help us with that or we will just try mini IVF (without all the expensive meds). My doc really thinks alls it'll take is a healthy egg getting into my uterus. I wish I could push it thru my tube myself! Lol . 
Where do u live now? Are u traveling to India just for the IVF? Traveling to another country was another possible way we could better afford IVF. I see alot of women doing this. Anyway, I hope and pray u get some good news when u get there and we can all have our sticky beans snug in our bellys by Sept!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, ur temps still lookin good!! FX!!! 

I just noticed, my temps are pretty flat . I like when they're like this. It makes me feel like my hormones are stable lol. My CD3 temp is a bit lower but I also woke earlier. Not off by much tho 

:dust: TO ALL!!!


----------



## mdscpa

You're almost there to O mary.... FX very tight your tube is now open..... 

Jess, hope your DH can find the strength he needs for a couple more days so you'll have a higher chance catching that egg.......

:dust: to all of us.......


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> You're almost there to O mary.... FX very tight your tube is now open.....
> 
> Jess, hope your DH can find the strength he needs for a couple more days so you'll have a higher chance catching that egg.......
> 
> :dust: to all of us.......

the weird thing is, is the herbs are supposedly suppose to work in 10 days in most cases and they came JUST in time for me to drink the herbs for exactly 10 days before O comes! Lol maybe that's some sort of sign...hmm. Lol. FX! I honestly wouldn't doubt if it did work fast in my case since I probably already dissolved/loosened up the tissue the past 10wks and the herbs are suppose to help my tube relax so the left over dead tissues can flow out and help with dissolving as well and it helps with inflammation of the tube as well. We shall see. I'm going to continue the tea until 2dpo and if no BFP, I'm going to repeat it for cycle #16. Idk why but cycle #16 feels like it'll be the one. I feel It in my belly. The serrapeptase I take all cycle long since there's no risk and the only way to get it to work is by taking it every day for 1-3 months. A doctor has a whole "blocked tubes plan" for this enzyme and he has some good food recopies that I'll have to try. I'm trying to cut starches and some other stuff out of my diet but this is so extremely hard for me since I eat so much junk. Maybe if I just cut back it'll help...? Plus ive been adding like 12 servings of fruits and vegies/day to my diet so that'll help some  FX!


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> What the heck, I just wrote a long post and my phone shut off! Ugh. Lol. I just wanted to say how I'm almost positive that my scar tissue is all being eaten up. AF is gone but when I take the serra enzyme and herbs, I get black stringy discharge (sry tmi) and cramps and from what I've read, this is a very good sign of my tube clearing  yay! The serrapeptase is just eating up my scar tissue, I know it! This woman had stage 4 Endo and her tube was so blocked from it that they couldn't even see her tube in the lap they did so she started serrapeptase and within 6wks, she went for an HSG and 100% wide open tube!! That's insane & amazing. FX I'm as lucky as her! I'm already at 10wks on serrapeptase...almost at the 3 month mark :-D FX! I feel my BFP will be here before the end of summer, I fully do. I just need to continue praying along with these remedies and it WILL happen. If my tube was blocked by fluids, I wouldn't be so hopeful but the fact that its just a scar tissue issue ups my odds of the enzymes working, significantly. I learned when its only scar tissue, that's when it'll usually work for tubal blockage or for scar tissue in ur uterus. I was starting to see too many stories of this not working for women earlier so I dug a little deeper and read an entire 46pg thread (lol) and it turned out, the 4 women on just that one thread that had success in 3 months or less all had scar tissue blockage only and all the other women had inflamed, fluid filled tubes and that's how I came to my conclusion that this is y it only works for some. Also, I was looking at my HSG DVD yest and I noticed alot more of my tube was unblocked during the procedure than I initially thought. Its just the very end that's blocked. At first u couldn't see my tube at all but after another push, it shows the thin long part of my tube being open and then that's where the dye stopped, right before where the "bell shape" part of the tube is. So there's really not all that much that needs to be unblocked. I am getting more and more excited by the day. If no bfp before my next HSG, i will be walking in there completely confident that ill get great news. There will be MUCH luck in this thread this summer  FX ladies!
> :dust:
> 
> Ohh Mary I love your positivity :) and surely the enzyme will work and Iam hoping that you dont have to fo through painful hsg and get your bfp before that. I had hsg long time ago and it was soooo painful :(
> Iam getting all excited as Iam going to India and will get info about ivf there and then if urologist says its ok to proceed then we would..otherwise if they want to put dh on more medication and wait for few months iam ready for that too..in our next visit we will get ivf icsi done..
> Hope things work out for me :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u! And I pray things work for u as well! If no open tube by Sept, ill more than likely be looking at IVF which I cant really afford right now but ive heard of some hospitals/clinics in NYC that I could potentially get to help us with that or we will just try mini IVF (without all the expensive meds). My doc really thinks alls it'll take is a healthy egg getting into my uterus. I wish I could push it thru my tube myself! Lol .
> Where do u live now? Are u traveling to India just for the IVF? Traveling to another country was another possible way we could better afford IVF. I see alot of women doing this. Anyway, I hope and pray u get some good news when u get there and we can all have our sticky beans snug in our bellys by Sept!Click to expand...

I stay in saudi arabia but travel to India every year to meet my family..so this time we thought its better to utilise vacation in doing some treatments..btw In India ivf is not very expensive..and i really trust my gynaec there ..hopefully she will guide us in the infertility treatment.
We have some very good hospitals here too..but here the cost is ivf in india 3 cycles= 1 ivf cycle here..anyways if doc asks us to wait a couple of months for dh's medication..then most probably we will get it done here..


----------



## Jrepp

I was just looking at the price of ivf in various countries and India is a pretty inexpensive place to go. It's about $4000 us per round including meds. That's a pretty good deal when it's about $15000 in Colorado. I did read about a place in Mexico that does ivf for a little over $4000 including meds and monitoring. 

Hubby basically refused to dtd last night after whining he was too tired yesterday morning. I was not a happy camper as I'm having watery eggy mucus and active ovaries. We were able to dtd this morning though. Still no positive opk, which doesn't make sense based on the other symptoms.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u both for that info on IVF  

Jess, I'm sry dh isn't being cooperative. At least u were able to this a.m. Hopefully your opk turns positive by the end of the day and those ovaries pop out an egg or even better, eggS . FX O happens asap since u have all the bding you need right now. I hate when O doesn't come when I'm expecting it and I BD too many days before I need to & then the 2 days before O, i sometimes feel like I'm forcing dh to bd lol. But hey, they can make the sacrifice of BDing some extra nights if we can get surgeries and HSG's and such! Lol  everything's crossed for u Jess!


----------



## Jrepp

Lol, I have done way more than him in this whole process. I'm still really positive about this month. I need to go take my week 2 photo.


----------



## Jrepp

Ugh!! I am so confused! My body is giving me all the signs that ovulation will be here momentarily: my ovaries are having a conversation with each other, my nipples and breasts are sensitive, I've had watery cm for 3 days, which turned egg white last night, my lower back is sore and I'm craving pineapple....... But the damn opk's still aren't positive. It's getting closer but still not anything remarkable. I'm about to go buy a digital one and give up on the cheapies because they aren't giving me the answer I'm looking for. I don't think I will have missed my surge, as I've been testing every time I pee. I only have like 5 wondfos left, 1 first response opk and 1 clear blue easy opk. I just wish everything would be lining up right now!

It'll work out according to gods plan though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm...those are dark but not dark enough! Keep BD just in case, I didn't have a true positive this month, but I def O'ed. I miss it sometimes!


----------



## Jrepp

I plan to bd until I get the temp rise.....hubby might have different thoughts though. Ovufriend and ff friend both say CD 17 and its only CD 15, so maybe I'm just starting early


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Ugh!! I am so confused! My body is giving me all the signs that ovulation will be here momentarily: my ovaries are having a conversation with each other, my nipples and breasts are sensitive, I've had watery cm for 3 days, which turned egg white last night, my lower back is sore and I'm craving pineapple....... But the damn opk's still aren't positive. It's getting closer but still not anything remarkable. I'm about to go buy a digital one and give up on the cheapies because they aren't giving me the answer I'm looking for. I don't think I will have missed my surge, as I've been testing every time I pee. I only have like 5 wondfos left, 1 first response opk and 1 clear blue easy opk. I just wish everything would be lining up right now!
> 
> It'll work out according to gods plan though.

I did read that the digitals that u usually use will give 2 or more days of positives, where as the cheap ones u have been using and what I use normally just turn positive 12-24hrs before O. I only use them to "confirm" with my temps so I don't mind at all that I O that fast after the +. So that may be what's going on...u may be really close to O and may just O sooner after ur positive than ur used to. I guess we'll see soon! And you should have a good vibe for this cycle...i have good vibes for you


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Mary. I went to the store, but stopped myself at the $37.00 for 20 digitals. I could get 100 wondfo opk's and 50 hpts for that price! I took another opk about 15 minutes ago. It's getting closer! Pic is progression from last night to just a few minutes ago
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wishing1010

Def getting closer!!! I'm so excited you are trying again!!!! Your BFP will be here soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Mary. I went to the store, but stopped myself at the $37.00 for 20 digitals. I could get 100 wondfo opk's and 50 hpts for that price! I took another opk about 15 minutes ago. It's getting closer! Pic is progression from last night to just a few minutes ago

oh yeah, this is def getting there! Yay!  I bet ull see a true positive by tomorrow. With the cheap opks, I usually O the day of my true positive, hopefully the same happens for u this cycle. FX!

And I feel the same about the opks. I soo want to try the digital sometimes but its just way too expensive! Especially since I usually O on CD12, itd kinda be a waist for me. The rite aid ones are my fav. I always get them on sale for 12.99 for 20 and I know exactly how they work for me now. I'm still waitin for my hcg strips. I got these turquoise ones (pink dye but turquoise stick)...idk how they work yet (evap wise) but ill let u all know. I got 20 for $2.38 on eBay so I figured it wouldn't hurt to try them and if I see a line, ill see if dh gets a line from peeing on one too before I get excited lol and I'll have my back up frer ready cuz I'm sure if these new tests will pick up my levels, frer would as well.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies! I'm definitely excited and so is my hubby.

Kenna, your temps are looking ahhhmazing! Are you feeling it this cycle?

Mary, my typical pattern is 2-3 days of positive opk's before the big event but we shall see. Walmart has the cb digis for $25/20 and can last quite a few cycles if you know roughly when o is going to happen. That smiley face is really reassuring. I haven't heard of a turquoise pink line strip before,but the price is right. I hope it works out for you. Maybe take one when you know you aren't pregnant and see if you get a line.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm definitely excited and so is my hubby.
> 
> Kenna, your temps are looking ahhhmazing! Are you feeling it this cycle?
> 
> Mary, my typical pattern is 2-3 days of positive opk's before the big event but we shall see. Walmart has the cb digis for $25/20 and can last quite a few cycles if you know roughly when o is going to happen. That smiley face is really reassuring. I haven't heard of a turquoise pink line strip before,but the price is right. I hope it works out for you. Maybe take one when you know you aren't pregnant and see if you get a line.

Not really, just crampy! :) 

I really am super excited, Mary and I are always rooting for you and have also been anxiously awaiting the day you could try again!!!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm calling this mornings positive. Just waiting for my honey to wake up to try and get 1-2 more rounds in before o comes. Both ovaries are still screaming.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX, Jess!


----------



## Fiza123

Good luck jess :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohooo!!! Catch that eggy, Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Fx Jess!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I just did the most awesome experiment ever! Waiting for the video to upload to YouTube and then I'll post it here.


----------



## coolbabe843

i dont think i been posting in this thread but i have been reading for a couple days, i really thought this was the month but i just went to the bathroom and got a little pink so it may be the beginning of the dreaded af! i am not crampin as much as i usually do on the first day of af so thats a little strange, my stomach feels heavy but thats about it....good luck to everyone i hope u get ur BFP


----------



## Wishing1010

FX AF does stay away Hun!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry!


----------



## coolbabe843

i thought i started, i swear when i went to the bathroom i had a spot of light pink now there is nothing, isnt it a little to close to my period to be implanting? suppose to see the witch by monday


----------



## Jrepp

How long are your cycles normally and how many dpo are you?


----------



## coolbabe843

i would say cycles 27-28 and according to a calendar i did off my last period my o date would have been the 30th of june me and my husband bd saturday before o and again like a week ago


----------



## Jrepp

I saw this on YouTube and thought that it would be interesting. I recently did a live opk and posted it on youtube when I saw a homemade pregnancy test using bleach and urine. I gave it a try and damn near killed myself! The idea is to pee in a cup and then add bleach to it. If it foams you're pregnant, if it doesn't you're not.......

[youtube]zFm16p7J6kI[/youtube]

The gas that was emitted nearly killed me. I was gasping for air, couldn't breathe and seriously thought I was going to die. I'm currently waiting for the bathroom to detox before going in and showering to remove the smell imbedded in my skin.


----------



## Jrepp

coolbabe843 said:


> i would say cycles 27-28 and according to a calendar i did off my last period my o date would have been the 30th of june me and my husband bd saturday before o and again like a week ago

It sounds to me then like it could have possibly been implantation spotting.


----------



## coolbabe843

how long after does a test show positive?


----------



## coolbabe843

i watched a few videos on the pee and bleach and i dont think i want to kill myself with fumes hahaha


----------



## Jrepp

4-6 days after the spotting. 

It was horrible!! The smell is stuck to me and the bathroom still reeks. I did have my mom and husband both try and their urine didn't do anything at all when mixed with the bleach.....not even gas them out. It was pretty cool though.


----------



## coolbabe843

well maybe its a sign for u then! good luck, having some AF type cramps now so we will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Fiza123

I heard abt this home made preg test too...never tried


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oo Jessica I hope thats a good sign for you!!! I'm going to have to try that, but maybe with the door wide open...? Lol I dont wana get bombed but hey, getting bombed in this gas may just be a good thing since ur the only one who did and clearly dh isn't preggers lol and he had no gas in the air from it. Thats pretty neat  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna im waiting for ur temp, I hope u got it! Lol ive been waiting since yest a.m . Please be up still, please be up still!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So it turned out my tests are One Step strips with the blue handle. I was a little mad at first but I peed on one just to check for evap and not a hint of a second line so hopefully they all behave for me. Ill still have a frer for back up any how. I'm excited to go POAS crazy for my $2.38 this tww lol :-D I'm going to make sure I save at least 10 for next cycle tho, unless I get a surprise before then. FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Looks like we're gonna be busy soon.... lol.... I had like 2.5 days of period which is so weird since i had a long cycle. I thought it's gonna be heavy and painful was exactly the opposite. Yesterday i only had small red and mostly brown spot at dawn and that was it for the rest of the day. I still considered it light though since it has red to it. Today, just brown spot. Maybe all those meds really trying to fix my hormones and my cycle....


----------



## aidensmommy1

I bet they did Daphne. Since ive been on my enzyme, I have a normal AF too. Before that, id have like 2 day AFs and now I have my normal 4 day AFs back.  I never thought id be happy about AF at all but I def believe it means something good.  FX for this cycle! Thats one thing thats good about short cycles/oing early...i just had AF and am already in my fertile period lol. 2-3, most likely 3 more days until O should be here for me. FX my tube is unblocked! Next cycle ill be passed the 3 months on the enzymes and I have lots of faith <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

OMG Kenna ur temp went back up! That never happens for you the day AF is due! Omg! I'm so excited! Plz bfp!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG Jess, that is too funny!!!! I have seen those home tests before, I think there is one with a dandelion involved too! :)

Cool babe, anymore bleeding? FX for you!

Thanks Mary!!! I am def in shock. I didn't even want to look at my temp when I took it, so I put the thermometer back and went back to sleep. (It has a memory on it) so when I awoke and saw it, I about fell out of bed lol. FX it's a good sign!


----------



## coolbabe843

still in the clear so far, i am starting to think my eyes were messing with me and i didnt see any pink but then again i dont know, i usually get cramping right before af so i really thought i was about to start, my stomach was heavy feeling but its gone now. I have no idea what to think, i am due for af monday i took a test this morning and stark white!


----------



## Wishing1010

coolbabe843 said:


> still in the clear so far, i am starting to think my eyes were messing with me and i didnt see any pink but then again i dont know, i usually get cramping right before af so i really thought i was about to start, my stomach was heavy feeling but its gone now. I have no idea what to think, i am due for af monday i took a test this morning and stark white!

Well if it was implantation, it may take another day or so to show on a test!


----------



## Fiza123

Ohh kenna am getting excited for u :) fx
Cool babe hope its ur bfp :)


----------



## Jrepp

Well, I thoroughly expected a temp jump today but it didn't happen. I took my last opk and it is super positive. (Probably going to walk up to the dollar store to get some more) Ovufriend, fertility friend and countdown to pregnancy all still have my predicted o date today so hopefully it will happen. I'm going to try to get my lovey home after work for a quick session before he goes to take care of my brother in law and sister in laws dogs. One of the dogs bit me so I am scared to go over there lol. 

Tonight we are going to meet up with a bunch of people for my sisters 10 year high school reunion. I know it isn't my graduating class, but a lot of my friends will be there! Should be fun.

Does it physically hurt any of you guys when you use the bathroom around o time or AF? I don't know if it's just me or if it's the way my uterus pushes down on everything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

Definitely positive! I normally feel a little pressure around AF time.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats ur 100% positive one jess. Ur opks went how I expected them too...they went like mine do for u this cycle. As long as O isn't delayed, I almost guarantee a rise tomo. I always get my darkest OPK (like ur pic) the day OF ovulation. FX! Also I do get pain when I pee SOMETIMES w AF. Especially right when it starts I get this pressure feeling and then it goes away after the first day. Hopefully its normal. The enzymes I take can help keep ur Endo from coming back and its not a dangerous enzyme to take..it only rids dead tissues, unlike other enzymes. Just something to think about. Ive read alot alot of success stories about women taking the serrapeptase for their Endo pain and ended up with none after  If it can help an entire uterus, I have faith in it helping my tube! FX! Ill be coming on to stalk ur chart first thing in the a.m to check for that rise! Ill be oing in 2-3 days so we'll be test buddies :-D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hmmm...either I really Oed yest or my temp is screwy. I think my temps messed today. I tossed and turned soOOo much last night because I was hot. If tomorrow my temp is back down, I'm just going to discard this temp. We'll see in about 24hrs if I oed or not...i did feel pains the night before last but I thought it might have been gas. I also just noticed dh messed w the AC and turned it wayyy down so that may be my answer. I kinda hope I did O just so the next cycle will come sooner...i feel more luck for myself for next cycle. I sometimes get a high temp right before O so I bet ill still be oing tomorrow or Tues. Going to BD tonight still just incase. Now I'm wishing I used opks this cycle just to save my sanity for the day lol


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Kenna, i'm so sorry for the temp drop........ :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no Kenna, grrr at ur temp! I hope its a dip and goes back up tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers and toes!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hey Mary, hmmmmm like you my temp shoots up so so so high..... making me wonder why... I didn't have this kind of rise during follicullar phase..... Wish we are still about to O.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hey Mary, hmmmmm like you my temp shoots up so so so high..... making me wonder why... I didn't have this kind of rise during follicullar phase..... Wish we are still about to O.....

alot of months, I get wacky 1 wacky CD1-6 that I discard and I do get one right before O too, I sometimes get this high temp and then it'll dip down for a day or two and rise back up for real O so thats probably what happened but I honestly hope I o'ed yest just cus I bd'ed the night before, it was my moms bday yest (although its mt sisters today and my nieces tomorrow so they're all good days for me) and that will also put me at 90+ days on the enzymes by my next O day. I'm not going to call myself 1dpo tho because I always get strong O pains and although I felt some pinches night before last, I didn't feel a thing yest and I'm sure that was just gas. Good thing I have a bday to go to today to keep me busy so I'm not wondering all day long! Ill call it now, my temp will go back down for tomorrow and the day after and dh is being talked to about leaving our AC alone at night! Lol I know that was my culprit for waking up hot and sweaty!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I forgot to add...i think ur temp will fall back down tomorrow too. Its too early! Esp for u while medicated. We shall see!


----------



## mdscpa

I just wish i have this kind of rise after O and not a slow rise as always..... Whether you O'ed yesterday or about to at least you got it covered.... And continue your BD session just in case you haven't O'ed yet. About AC, my DH always do the same thing, keeps on messing with the AC the first time im temping good we or he managed not to touch it anymore... Lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, I forgot to add...i think ur temp will fall back down tomorrow too. Its too early! Esp for u while medicated. We shall see!

I know it will and i'm not worried at all.... Like last cycle, doc gonna put me in the same plan so we'll see what happens then. Only thing I will do is postpone taking duphaston until im sure i already Oed.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, I forgot to add...i think ur temp will fall back down tomorrow too. Its too early! Esp for u while medicated. We shall see!
> 
> I know it will and i'm not worried at all.... Like last cycle, doc gonna put me in the same plan so we'll see what happens then. Only thing I will do is postpone taking duphaston until im sure i already Oed.Click to expand...

I think waiting until u see a 3 day shift to use the duphaston is a very good idea! This cycle and next cycle they say ur odds are still up from the HSG because ur tubes are wide open, more so than they probably were before, u know? FX!! My ovary has been going a little crazy...i can feel it when I do my abdominal massage. It kinda feels like popcorn popping lol...i never knew how else to describe the feeling before O until now. Now that I'm feeling these pains, I feel better about.todays temp but still going to discard it tomorrow when my temps back down for sure cuz I do get pains the day after O too but usually not as strong as before O. For me, New blankets or even wearing a long sleeve shirt affects my bbt quite a bit. I have to wear tank tops to bed every single night and if the room is a dif temp, I sweat like crazy. I absolutely hate waking up feeling all gross and sweating. Ugh. Lol. Aiden's with his gram so I'm going to go back to bed for a bit! I'm still exhausted from our house guests keeping us up chatting all night!


----------



## Wishing1010

My temp means AF is coming and so do my horrid cramps! I'm ok, I'm starting Vitex today! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> My temp means AF is coming and so do my horrid cramps! I'm ok, I'm starting Vitex today! :)

Sorry Kenna if :af: does arrive. But im happy your cycle hot a little shorter than thr previous one... And you won't have to wait longer to try again....


----------



## Jrepp

Awww Kenna. I'm sorry! 

Daphne - were you unusually warm last night or restless? It is a nice rise, but I bet your temp goes back down tomorrow. 

Mary - did the black stringy stuff stop?

AFM - temp jumped this morning to 97.76, not sure if it's from o or the 3 glasses of wine I had at my sisters 10 year reunion last night. I got soooo drunk and then came home and threw up :cry: first time that's ever happened. My joints are really achy. As far as possible 1dpo symptoms go, my abdomen is pretty tender and there is a little bit of bloating going on.


----------



## mdscpa

I did and i have this pain in my right side lower abdomen which started yesterday until today... It's bearable but feels uneasy. After few temps i might disregard the last two lower temps not to make my chart wacky.


----------



## Jrepp

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/07/13/reunion-and-ovulation/


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> My temp means AF is coming and so do my horrid cramps! I'm ok, I'm starting Vitex today! :)

I am sooo mad at AF but I am TOO excited for u to start vitex! Yay!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hahahahah, Mary.... I too have discarded yesterday's temp.... Hoping temps stay on the low side for few more days til I O....


----------



## aidensmommy1

As I thought, it was the fact that the AC was on fan and it was hot the night before last that messed with my temp. I knew it was from the way I woke up all clammy and gross. Ugh. But my temps back where it belongs today and I'm not opking but from what my ovary is telling me, O may be today. But it could def b tomorrow too. Sometimes my ovary goes nuts for 1-2 days and sometimes they go nuts for longer. Lol. So I discarded my temp from yest and made sure dh knows its a new rule not to mess with the AC in the middle of the night  lol 

Jess, yes that stringy stuff has left the building completely as of CD7. It was weird, it lasted 2 days longer than AF but u could tell it was old so it needed to come out.


----------



## Fiza123

Hey everyone!!
Feeling very depressed and sad today. My co-sister who is younger than me has 2 beautiful girls and she just sent a message on my phone saying that she is expecting another one. I will be staying with her in india and imagine my pain while i have been ttcing for forever and she conceives so easily.
Iam usually not jealous always but sometimes it does hurt..
What do you ladies feel when something like this happens :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hahahahah, Mary.... I too have discarded yesterday's temp.... Hoping temps stay on the low side for few more days til I O....

lol yeah. I had a DEF culprit...i just didn't know HOW much it affected what the true temp would have been, had I not been sweating so bad so the easiest thing is to discard. When I was taking temps by mouth still, I had to discard 2 temps every cycle during AF. Some of us get wacky AF temps due to the progesterone leaving ur body and estrogen building up in ur body. So if u have to discard a couple AF temps, it wont harm or affect ur chart any  good.luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> Feeling very depressed and sad today. My co-sister who is younger than me has 2 beautiful girls and she just sent a message on my phone saying that she is expecting another one. I will be staying with her in india and imagine my pain while i have been ttcing for forever and she conceives so easily.
> Iam usually not jealous always but sometimes it does hurt..
> What do you ladies feel when something like this happens :(

All 3 of my bffs and my brothers girlfriend all found out they were pregnant the same cycle as my HSG and I DID NOT handle it well. Actually, I dont really talk to two of the friends. They were very insensitive about it and its just too painful for me to even talk to two of them. I have reasons behind why jus those two. My best best friend I still talk to tho and it did take me about 2-3 months to really be okay with but I got there. I just had to avoid actually seeing her for a bit and she helps by not always talking about her pregnancy. Its really hard to deal with. I feel like there's NOTHING I can do about this jealousy and when I had all 4 of them at once tellug me they accidentally got pregnant, that was like a shot in the heart! I know what ur going thru hun. Hold ur head up strong. Its ok to be jealous so don't feel bad about it. Hopefully ur time in India will be good and maybe you'll have had the time to cope with it before going to India. I hope so. The initial sadness and anger will get better. I'm sorry hun :-(. I get jealous over ANY pregnancy unless its on here! And even then I'm a LITTLE jealous but I see what u ladies go through so I have happiness for all of you but when its someone in real life...its just different and I know I handle it WAY different. Ugh. I'm sorry again Fiza! FX she brings u lots of baby dust for ur trip to india! Maybe she is YOUR good luck charm . Thats how I think of my bff and it makes it that much easier lol...it really does tho.


----------



## Wishing1010

Fiza123 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> Feeling very depressed and sad today. My co-sister who is younger than me has 2 beautiful girls and she just sent a message on my phone saying that she is expecting another one. I will be staying with her in india and imagine my pain while i have been ttcing for forever and she conceives so easily.
> Iam usually not jealous always but sometimes it does hurt..
> What do you ladies feel when something like this happens :(

I put a smile on but secretly feel very hurt and alone. It's impossible for us to be able to take such news well, we all have been trying so hard that it just hurts. My sister and sister in laws have been so great with being careful around me with their pregnancies. They always check in on me and send lots of baby dust. I, of course, love that they get pregnant, but it just hurts that they all have multiples and I have none.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!
> Feeling very depressed and sad today. My co-sister who is younger than me has 2 beautiful girls and she just sent a message on my phone saying that she is expecting another one. I will be staying with her in india and imagine my pain while i have been ttcing for forever and she conceives so easily.
> Iam usually not jealous always but sometimes it does hurt..
> What do you ladies feel when something like this happens :(
> 
> I put a smile on but secretly feel very hurt and alone. It's impossible for us to be able to take such news well, we all have been trying so hard that it just hurts. My sister and sister in laws have been so great with being careful around me with their pregnancies. They always check in on me and send lots of baby dust. I, of course, love that they get pregnant, but it just hurts that they all have multiples and I have none.Click to expand...

well said. Thats like how I am with my best friend who is like my sister. I just can't seem to be able to get over the other friend but there's the many reasons for her, esp. Her pregnancy I cwnt seem to fake a smile for! Its so bad that I'm like that! I really can't help it. She dropped me as a friend during my pregnancy with aiden JUST because I couldn't party so I dont feel too bad for not being apart of hers either. Partying had alot to do w why I cant fake a.smile for that one. Anyways, u explained down to a T how a act with my bestie & her pregnancy.


----------



## Fiza123

Thanks Mary and Kenna for letting me know that Iam not the only one who reacts this way..
I will try to be good with her in India and moreover Iam elder than her and she is really good with me always and hopefully will be..so I will try my best to conceal my jealousy..
Fx fx that this cycle or next will be my bfp


----------



## coolbabe843

AF should arrive today but hoping she stays away, BFN for me the last few days, kinda crampy some in lower abdomen but nothing to bad which is unlike me....wonder if i buy a test if i would get a result at 14 dpo


----------



## Jrepp

Fiza123 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> Feeling very depressed and sad today. My co-sister who is younger than me has 2 beautiful girls and she just sent a message on my phone saying that she is expecting another one. I will be staying with her in india and imagine my pain while i have been ttcing for forever and she conceives so easily.
> Iam usually not jealous always but sometimes it does hurt..
> What do you ladies feel when something like this happens :(

I have definitely been there ..... You ladies know my story (sister due same day I would have been, sister in law due 2 weeks before). It is a very emotionally difficult thing to hear someone else is pregnant. When I lost my baby, and a few months later found out my sister in law was pregnant I was very angry, confused, sad, disappointed in myself and felt like a failure. I felt like getting pregnant was obviously such an easy thing......but I wasn't enough of a person to be able to do it. I now have a gorgeous nephew whom I love, but haven't said one word to my sister in law since she told us. My other sister in law weren't even invited to her baby shower, but now she wants us to throw her a coed shower with about 60 people. :dohh: 

Just know that your feelings are valid and that you aren't alone. If there is a silver lining at least she told you before you got there so you can prepare, instead of bombarding you with the news once you were there and unable to get away to process.


----------



## Fiza123

Thanks jess for making me realize my feeling is just normal..and I can understand you have been through a stressful time..Iam a religious person..I just prayed for all of us..fx we get bfp soon..
Also you are right about my co-sis giving me this news before I arrive there..so that I dont get shocked..I have a good relation with her I really dont want to spoil it..so probably I will try to keep my jealousy away :)


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck! I still struggle with the jealousy at times. 

So as far as 2dpo symptoms go: I am still having some cramping and fullness in my uterus along with bloating, diarrhea and nausea. My boobs are still tender as well. I thought the diarrhea and nausea were from some wine Saturday night but it seems to be sticking around for day 2. The major one though is the cramping and fullness in my uterus.


----------



## Fiza123

Hope these are good signs :) fx fx


----------



## Fiza123

Plz take a look at my chart ladies..do you think am ovulating?? As i have some O type pains :O


----------



## Jrepp

It's difficult to tell from your chart if ovulation is close or not. Typically the only way to tell is through temping, opk's, and/or cervical mucus and position. Temping will tell you when ovulation has occurred, but it can't tell you when ovulation is about to happen. Do you happen to use opk's or check mucus?

Your previous month shows that you ovulated on cd 14, so I would have to guess that you are entering into your fertile week and should start having sex either daily or every other day until ovulation is confirmed. You may ovulate early so I would start bd ing as soon as you can.


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone, just checking in :) 

Kenna, excited for Vitex month!

Jess I have my fingers crossed super tight this month for you! 

Fiza just curious, what is a "co-sis"? Is that like sister-in-law? Just different terms probably :) I got jealous a lot before I got pregnant, and especially mad at my sister who kept complaining about how "super fertile" she is. I finally told her to stop. I personally find a way to tell them I'm sensitive about that stuff right now, so can we talk about something else... lol. No use in rubbing it in. 

I am 27 today! I had a miserable emotional day, but the weekend before it was absolutely incredible, so it's okay. I think I'm partially just sad to be home lol. One more week of work and then I get to go to FL on vacation! Stay well, everyone <3

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megan, I do the same, I just tell them I cant handle it because of how sensitive I am to it sometimes. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! 

Jess, my fingers are crossed for u!!!!! You def covered it BDing wise. I'm so excited for testing time! We should be testing within days of each other. Hopefully u can be my good luck charm after you get ur BFP a couple days before me  FX!

I think I may be Oing today or prob tomorrow since CD 12 is my usual day but I feel my ovary going crazy and I have nice EWCM today. My temp will tell better tomorrow. Dh and I are going to bd tonight anyway so we should get it covered any how. I always feel like BDing the day before O will up my chances better than the day of jus cuz sperm is newly awaiting the egg. Idk I read some studies about it that stuck with me. I really have a good feeling for next cycle so I'm not putting TOO much work into this cycle so we can save our energy for next cycle :-] FX for a very lucky summer!!!

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## coolbabe843

its me with another annoying question....i had real bad pains in left side right above hip bone and bleeding only when i wiped...later on i put a tampoon in and took some medicine, the pain stopped and hasnt came back since and i am barely bleeding, its not normal for me, advice please


----------



## Jrepp

Sounds like pre period spotting.


----------



## Fiza123

Jrepp said:


> It's difficult to tell from your chart if ovulation is close or not. Typically the only way to tell is through temping, opk's, and/or cervical mucus and position. Temping will tell you when ovulation has occurred, but it can't tell you when ovulation is about to happen. Do you happen to use opk's or check mucus?
> 
> Your previous month shows that you ovulated on cd 14, so I would have to guess that you are entering into your fertile week and should start having sex either daily or every other day until ovulation is confirmed. You may ovulate early so I would start bd ing as soon as you can.

Jess am not using opks..but yes I check CM..and usually I ovulate on day 14 or 15 as i get pain those days..but yesterday I had some weird pain, so i got confused but now it disappeared.


----------



## Fiza123

Megamegan said:


> Hey everyone, just checking in :)
> 
> Kenna, excited for Vitex month!
> 
> Jess I have my fingers crossed super tight this month for you!
> 
> Fiza just curious, what is a "co-sis"? Is that like sister-in-law? Just different terms probably :) I got jealous a lot before I got pregnant, and especially mad at my sister who kept complaining about how "super fertile" she is. I finally told her to stop. I personally find a way to tell them I'm sensitive about that stuff right now, so can we talk about something else... lol. No use in rubbing it in.
> 
> I am 27 today! I had a miserable emotional day, but the weekend before it was absolutely incredible, so it's okay. I think I'm partially just sad to be home lol. One more week of work and then I get to go to FL on vacation! Stay well, everyone <3
> 
> :dust:

Hey Megan,
Co-sis is husband's brother's wife. Usually Indians use this word to differentiate husband's sister (sister in law) and husband's brother's wife.
I like your idea of politely conveying the person that you are uncomfortable when they talk a lot about being super fertile. I guess I still need to make myself strong to deal with people who talk without thinking that they are hurting others.
I had a colleague, who kept on saying that she is extremely fertile and her sperms are too strong.lol lol. I guess she didnt even know sperms are for men, ha ha ha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Looks like today is O day for me!  well unless I happen to O later than usual but I'm pretty sure todays the day, lol. I'm not even going to BD today....if my tube is open, there will still be swimmers from last night awaiting  And if its not open yet, then next cycle we shall try even harder! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX Mary!!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Fiza123 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, just checking in :)
> 
> Kenna, excited for Vitex month!
> 
> Jess I have my fingers crossed super tight this month for you!
> 
> Fiza just curious, what is a "co-sis"? Is that like sister-in-law? Just different terms probably :) I got jealous a lot before I got pregnant, and especially mad at my sister who kept complaining about how "super fertile" she is. I finally told her to stop. I personally find a way to tell them I'm sensitive about that stuff right now, so can we talk about something else... lol. No use in rubbing it in.
> 
> I am 27 today! I had a miserable emotional day, but the weekend before it was absolutely incredible, so it's okay. I think I'm partially just sad to be home lol. One more week of work and then I get to go to FL on vacation! Stay well, everyone <3
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hey Megan,
> Co-sis is husband's brother's wife. Usually Indians use this word to differentiate husband's sister (sister in law) and husband's brother's wife.
> I like your idea of politely conveying the person that you are uncomfortable when they talk a lot about being super fertile. I guess I still need to make myself strong to deal with people who talk without thinking that they are hurting others.
> I had a colleague, who kept on saying that she is extremely fertile and her sperms are too strong.lol lol. I guess she didnt even know sperms are for men, ha ha haClick to expand...

LOL that is hilarious. I would have totally just let her believe she had sperm. Also that's a great idea to differentiate the two types of sisters-in-law. I wish we would adopt that idea. Makes sense.


----------



## Jrepp

Yay Mary!! I hope that your tube has opened up and you get a nice surprise this month!

I just got out of bed. I'm still feeling yucky :cry: Ovufroend, fertility friend, countdown and I all agree that I am 3dpo. I know I'm only 3dpo, so I shouldn't be having any symptoms yet because the little eggy would still be rolling down the tube at this point, but I swear to you ladies, my uterus feels so full and I'm super bloated. Not only that but I've been getting pains where my tubes are that seems to be traveling southbound and I am still having a sour stomach and diahrrea. I thought that the upset tummy and diahrrea were from drinking Saturday, but it for sure would have been gone by now. 

I almost tested this morning but didn't. This ain't my first rodeo lol. I'll update later with my official 3dpo symptoms. Right now I'm off to clean and pack. Hubby and I are getting massages and then going camping tomorrow.


----------



## Fiza123

Wow camping..great plan jess!! Have fun


----------



## sn0wbunnie

aidensmommy1 said:


> Looks like today is O day for me!  well unless I happen to O later than usual but I'm pretty sure todays the day, lol. I'm not even going to BD today....if my tube is open, there will still be swimmers from last night awaiting  And if its not open yet, then next cycle we shall try even harder! FX!

FX girl!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Yay Mary!! I hope that your tube has opened up and you get a nice surprise this month!
> 
> I just got out of bed. I'm still feeling yucky :cry: Ovufroend, fertility friend, countdown and I all agree that I am 3dpo. I know I'm only 3dpo, so I shouldn't be having any symptoms yet because the little eggy would still be rolling down the tube at this point, but I swear to you ladies, my uterus feels so full and I'm super bloated. Not only that but I've been getting pains where my tubes are that seems to be traveling southbound and I am still having a sour stomach and diahrrea. I thought that the upset tummy and diahrrea were from drinking Saturday, but it for sure would have been gone by now.
> 
> I almost tested this morning but didn't. This ain't my first rodeo lol. I'll update later with my official 3dpo symptoms. Right now I'm off to clean and pack. Hubby and I are getting massages and then going camping tomorrow.

Sounds like you will have a lovely day tomorrow!!!!! FX this is your cycle, Hun! Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Yay Mary!! I hope that your tube has opened up and you get a nice surprise this month!
> 
> I just got out of bed. I'm still feeling yucky :cry: Ovufroend, fertility friend, countdown and I all agree that I am 3dpo. I know I'm only 3dpo, so I shouldn't be having any symptoms yet because the little eggy would still be rolling down the tube at this point, but I swear to you ladies, my uterus feels so full and I'm super bloated. Not only that but I've been getting pains where my tubes are that seems to be traveling southbound and I am still having a sour stomach and diahrrea. I thought that the upset tummy and diahrrea were from drinking Saturday, but it for sure would have been gone by now.
> 
> I almost tested this morning but didn't. This ain't my first rodeo lol. I'll update later with my official 3dpo symptoms. Right now I'm off to clean and pack. Hubby and I are getting massages and then going camping tomorrow.

You could very well be experiencing something pg related this early. My doc actually told me last month that they don't know EXACTLY when implantation happens but she said she does know the eggy can get to the uterus in as little as 3 days . And then I google it last cycle after my appt with her and I saw tons of stuff written by doctors. Thats why some women get bfps at 5-6dpo even while charting. It all depends on ur tubes and how quickly its able to make its way  FX for u jess!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So idk what's going on...i was completely expecting a rise today and my CM is now the lotion like post O cm that I get immediately after I O so I'm kind of wondering if I oed in the middle of the night last night so my temp will rise tomorrow instead...idk. We'll see I guess. I'm going to BD tonight any how. Maybe my body needed another day or two with the herbs and enzymes before my tubes open lol  id def take that! My body's showing all signs that I oed except for the temp rise. Drives me nuts when its confusing like this! I am cramping today tho. I wish I bd'ed last night now! Lol I like to BD the day before O but hey, maybe some swimmers from two days ago are still awaiting the egg  FX!


----------



## mdscpa

FX they are strong enough waiting for that wonderful eggy, Mary...... my temps are really crazy..... But it doesn't matter we still have plenty of time, i hope. Tomorrow is my first day of follicle study like the last time I'm supposed to have it on CD9,11 and 13. DH and I are planning to save the swimmers and will BD next on CD13 and every other day. We have to stick to that plan not everyday coz it seems it doesnt work for us. But, it depends on the study if we need to adjust the date and start earlier than CD13. Although we managed to have fun this morning :)

Edit: Tried to play with my chart and discard some of the lower temps. Guess i will stick with this chart. Unless i have to play with it again....


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> So idk what's going on...i was completely expecting a rise today and my CM is now the lotion like post O cm that I get immediately after I O so I'm kind of wondering if I oed in the middle of the night last night so my temp will rise tomorrow instead...idk. We'll see I guess. I'm going to BD tonight any how. Maybe my body needed another day or two with the herbs and enzymes before my tubes open lol  id def take that! My body's showing all signs that I oed except for the temp rise. Drives me nuts when its confusing like this! I am cramping today tho. I wish I bd'ed last night now! Lol I like to BD the day before O but hey, maybe some swimmers from two days ago are still awaiting the egg  FX!

Yes if you are getting O type cramps..I guess it would be definitely O..
Hope you catch that eggy!! Fx Mary


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just figured out how to paste this article from my phone. Ovulation, in quite a bit of cases happens More than a day before the rise. This study showed some interesting info. Its stating how bbt charting isn't 100% correct but still will USUALLY confirm when O happens but some women don't see a shift at all and still O. I read more on another page and it says the "slow-to-rise" pattern is why bding the 5-6 days leading up to O (or when your shift tends to occur) is best. Of course there's many many, manyyy women who see the rise right on time but I wanted to share this for those who don't. I'm pretty sure I'm someone who needs a little longer for my body to build up progesterone high enough for a temp shift. Ive always been worried about it but my progesterone was fine a while ago and they say it doesn't mean you have an LP defect so that makes me feel better. Anyway, ill just let u read it if u want lol 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7308516

I do think I oed yest tho and this made me feel stronger that I did as well. This is exactly what my doctor was telling me about bbt charting when she said "dont chart! Just use opks!" but even if its not on by the exact date, I like knowing it happened within a few days range and I always BD starting the wk ahead so I ignored her bbt advice a long time ago lol I like seeing my shift l (when it happens!)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> So idk what's going on...i was completely expecting a rise today and my CM is now the lotion like post O cm that I get immediately after I O so I'm kind of wondering if I oed in the middle of the night last night so my temp will rise tomorrow instead...idk. We'll see I guess. I'm going to BD tonight any how. Maybe my body needed another day or two with the herbs and enzymes before my tubes open lol  id def take that! My body's showing all signs that I oed except for the temp rise. Drives me nuts when its confusing like this! I am cramping today tho. I wish I bd'ed last night now! Lol I like to BD the day before O but hey, maybe some swimmers from two days ago are still awaiting the egg  FX!
> 
> Yes if you are getting O type cramps..I guess it would be definitely O..
> Hope you catch that eggy!! Fx MaryClick to expand...

I was only cramping right when I woke up and nothing really since. I think I o'ed around 10pm last night because I had my usual "I need to.go to sleep or I'm going to puke" moment that I get with O every month lol and I had gas/cramps and a shooting pain in my vag last night as well. I kinda wish I bought opks this cycle now! Lol. Just from my CM, I feel certain I already oed tho too because I have never ever seen this CM before O occurred. Usually it stays a different texture until afterwards, even if its creamy, its still not quite the same pre O. I'm going to BD tonight w pre seed just incase tho.


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> FX they are strong enough waiting for that wonderful eggy, Mary...... my temps are really crazy..... But it doesn't matter we still have plenty of time, i hope. Tomorrow is my first day of follicle study like the last time I'm supposed to have it on CD9,11 and 13. DH and I are planning to save the swimmers and will BD next on CD13 and every other day. We have to stick to that plan not everyday coz it seems it doesnt work for us. But, it depends on the study if we need to adjust the date and start earlier than CD13. Although we managed to have fun this morning :)
> 
> Edit: Tried to play with my chart and discard some of the lower temps. Guess i will stick with this chart. Unless i have to play with it again....

I would continue to bd every other day, or every third day. Sperm quality goes down when there is too long of a gap between bd sessions.

Why did you discard your temps?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> So idk what's going on...i was completely expecting a rise today and my CM is now the lotion like post O cm that I get immediately after I O so I'm kind of wondering if I oed in the middle of the night last night so my temp will rise tomorrow instead...idk. We'll see I guess. I'm going to BD tonight any how. Maybe my body needed another day or two with the herbs and enzymes before my tubes open lol  id def take that! My body's showing all signs that I oed except for the temp rise. Drives me nuts when its confusing like this! I am cramping today tho. I wish I bd'ed last night now! Lol I like to BD the day before O but hey, maybe some swimmers from two days ago are still awaiting the egg  FX!
> 
> Yes if you are getting O type cramps..I guess it would be definitely O..
> Hope you catch that eggy!! Fx MaryClick to expand...
> 
> I was only cramping right when I woke up and nothing really since. I think I o'ed around 10pm last night because I had my usual "I need to.go to sleep or I'm going to puke" moment that I get with O every month lol and I had gas/cramps and a shooting pain in my vag last night as well. I kinda wish I bought opks this cycle now! Lol. Just from my CM, I feel certain I already oed tho too because I have never ever seen this CM before O occurred. Usually it stays a different texture until afterwards, even if its creamy, its still not quite the same pre O. I'm going to BD tonight w pre seed just incase tho.Click to expand...

Hopefully you are right and you will see your temp shift tomorrow morning! Come on eggy and spermy.......find each other!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks jess! FX for us both!! I'm praying we see ur bfp in the next wk or so and then mine just days after! Or maybe mine will come a month after, either way, I will be over the moon!!! At least ive got the every other day bding pattern going on so even if O is some how today (which I truly think I'm 1dpo) I think I have it covered either way :-D FX!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jess.... I 'll be having a follie study so i know if im ready to O or not yet. 5day difference is ok i guess. When my DH had his SA, he hold it for 6days even though he was told to get his SA done after 4 days hold. Still he got good results. With 80% motility out of 72mil per ml. So i guess it's fine to wait til cd13 to start Bd'ing again. From that day we'll try to make it every other day. But like i said we may BD early depending on the first scan tomorrow if we need to so as not to miss my O. Regarding my lower temps i guess it's ok to just discard the lower temps its too low plus i don't think it matters much than temps closer to O and afterwards.... You're half way through your first week of TWW, fx we see your :bfp:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Thanks Jess.... I 'll be having a follie study so i know if im ready to O or not yet. 5day difference is ok i guess. When my DH had his SA, he hold it for 6days even though he was told to get his SA done after 4 days hold. Still he got good results. With 80% motility out of 72mil per ml. So i guess it's fine to wait til cd13 to start Bd'ing again. From that day we'll try to make it every other day. But like i said we may BD early depending on the first scan tomorrow if we need to so as not to miss my O. Regarding my lower temps i guess it's ok to just discard the lower temps its too low plus i don't think it matters much than temps closer to O and afterwards.... You're half way through your first week of TWW, fx we see your :bfp:

with all the lower temps discarded, it'll be hard to detect ur shift, esp since u have a kinda slow rise like me. I'm crossing my fingers that this will be ur cycle too!

AFM, now I'm getting some left side pinches and EWCM again so idk, I'm done guessing! Lol I'm going nuts today. Ill just BD every other day until I finally see a temp rise. I'm hoping I see the rise by Friday at the latest. Fx!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm sure my temp will be ok i hope so. I always have a CL at about 36.0 to 36.2 so we will see i might put those temp back after some time.... Im just experimenting and playing with my chart lol guess im just so bored waiting... I sure hope this is our :bfp: cycle.... This will be my last treatment with this plan and im not looking forward to the next kind of treatment our doc has planned for us.... Oh, i hope you get that shift but still i would continue to BD every other day just in case.....


----------



## mdscpa

Guess it's starting to rise Mary.... I pray that it keeps it's pace and continue on rising till your :bfp:... Can't wait to see that hun..... 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yep, I'm pretty sure my pitiful rise today is my 1dpo rise. I have sore nips today too so either its O day or 1dpo. Tomorrow will show better. I'm sure it'll keep rising from here or that'll be pretty late O for me. I'm thinking my herbs are giving me a later O date which overall will help with ttc I think. The motherwort that I'm on helps with hormones and such so that's probably why I felt O pains CD11 and then i think O delayed until yest. Ill be ok with a CD13-14 O day  FX my ovary just popped out my golden egg!  lol i just really hope my temp continues to rise tomorrow only because my cervix hurts sooo bad...lol like its never been so sore in my life and we used to bd like 5-6 days in a row and this cycle its only been every other day so idk what's up with that but it really hurts. Id love to BD tonight incase but i better give my vag a rest incase i need to tomorrow. My cervix isn't usually this sensitive. Well FX everything leads to a great surprise!


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe the herbs has something to do with your cervix hurting. I hope it means something good. Just got home, had my 1st day scan about an hour ago and doc said i responded well this time.... I got sizes almost the same as my 2nd day scan last cycle but this time there are four in there 2 from each sides... 1 from each sides has the dominant follies. Oh, if only we can have at least one.... i will continue clomid for another 2 days and will start taking FSH (doubled dosage than last cycle) injection tonight and tomorrow as well in time for my 2nd scan on CD11. Maybe i'll have an early trigger this time. Last cycle extended clomid for 3 days and took fsh starting CD11. So this cycle is really early i hope it brings my O earlier as well.... Today's scan changed our BD sessions to start on CD11 :)...... lining is at 7mm compared to 8mm last time so im pretty sure duphaston will be prescribed again.... But will delay that one until 4dpo....


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure my pitiful rise today is my 1dpo rise. I have sore nips today too so either its O day or 1dpo. Tomorrow will show better. I'm sure it'll keep rising from here or that'll be pretty late O for me. I'm thinking my herbs are giving me a later O date which overall will help with ttc I think. The motherwort that I'm on helps with hormones and such so that's probably why I felt O pains CD11 and then i think O delayed until yest. Ill be ok with a CD13-14 O day  FX my ovary just popped out my golden egg!  lol i just really hope my temp continues to rise tomorrow only because my cervix hurts sooo bad...lol like its never been so sore in my life and we used to bd like 5-6 days in a row and this cycle its only been every other day so idk what's up with that but it really hurts. Id love to BD tonight incase but i better give my vag a rest incase i need to tomorrow. My cervix isn't usually this sensitive. Well FX everything leads to a great surprise!

You had a pretty goo temp increase today! Did it hurt while you were in the act? If so, your cervix could have been lower than previous months. Have you had your hormones tested to see if they are at the right level?



mdscpa said:


> Maybe the herbs has something to do with your cervix hurting. I hope it means something good. Just got home, had my 1st day scan about an hour ago and doc said i responded well this time.... I got sizes almost the same as my 2nd day scan last cycle but this time there are four in there 2 from each sides... 1 from each sides has the dominant follies. Oh, if only we can have at least one.... i will continue clomid for another 2 days and will start taking FSH (doubled dosage than last cycle) injection tonight and tomorrow as well in time for my 2nd scan on CD11. Maybe i'll have an early trigger this time. Last cycle extended clomid for 3 days and took fsh starting CD11. So this cycle is really early i hope it brings my O earlier as well.... Today's scan changed our BD sessions to start on CD11 :)...... lining is at 7mm compared to 8mm last time so im pretty sure duphaston will be prescribed again.... But will delay that one until 4dpo....

I'm glad your scan went well! Is there anything that they can do to increase your lining before ovulation?


AFM: camping was a novel idea, until I got so scared that we packed up and went home. We did see quite a bit of wildlife though. Maybe we will go again someday....but until then I don't think I'll survive a zombie apocalypse. The massage was great but I got a massive case of hives.

5dpo symptoms: nausea, gas, bloating. Cramps and sore breasts


----------



## mdscpa

Hi jess, im sure she will give me duphaston to increase my lining but i should take it after confirming O since it might delay my O... She wanted to see it more than 8mm so i hope my lining wont get thinner as im still going to take clomid for another 2 days we will see on next scan.... She also never told us to BD before O which is of course not helping us much. I guess she wanted us to BD 24hours after the trigger shot like she advised the last time. With the FSH taken early i know my follies will increase by 4mm a day like before so i just dont want to miss any chances of me ovulating on my own especially she upped my dosage but still we're gonna do it every other day..... And see if it will make a difference this cycle....


----------



## Jrepp

New blog post up on eventual momma. If you haven't subscribed yet, I am begging you to do so. Also, I am up to 19 subscribers on youtube. Please subscribe there if you haven't done so and share on your social media accounts. I need more subscribers and views. Both links are in my signature.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well CD15 and temp went back down! My nips hurt this AM so idk but I def think the herbs are helping my body prepare a better eggy or just simply delaying O lol. This will be the latest O day ever for me. Hopefully I'm not having an annovulatory cycle. I did end up getting EWCM and really watery cm last night so we bd'ed and it didn't hurt. I think my issue was my cm since O was delayed. I'm really happy we bd'ed last night so now if I O today, we'll be all set. I'm a bit frustrated there hasn't been a rise yet. My ovary area has been pinching for like 5 days now..i seriously give up guessing! Lol my temp will tell me soon enough! My nips are def saying "O time!" but apparently my signs are not a great indicator this cycle! Idk maybe CD15+ O will work out for me  FX! I guess there's a chance today was a Tiny fallback rise but my LP will confirm for me.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well CD15 and temp went back down! My nips hurt this AM so idk but I def think the herbs are helping my body prepare a better eggy or just simply delaying O lol. This will be the latest O day ever for me. Hopefully I'm not having an annovulatory cycle. I did end up getting EWCM and really watery cm last night so we bd'ed and it didn't hurt. I think my issue was my cm since O was delayed. I'm really happy we bd'ed last night so now if I O today, we'll be all set. I'm a bit frustrated there hasn't been a rise yet. My ovary area has been pinching for like 5 days now..i seriously give up guessing! Lol my temp will tell me soon enough! My nips are def saying "O time!" but apparently my signs are not a great indicator this cycle! Idk maybe CD15+ O will work out for me  FX! I guess there's a chance today was a Tiny fallback rise but my LP will confirm for me.

Hmm....your cycle is def doing something diff this go round! FX it's a very good sign for you!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know ive been saying this for days but I'm 100% sure (well 99.9% I should say) that ill see a real O rise tomorrow. My CM pattern indicates it, my CP has been the highest and most open since last night and today I woke with definite sore nips and burning sensation in my bbs. Looking at my past charts, I tend to get sore nips the day of O so FX! This is def the longest cycle ill have in over a yr! 

Oh and jess, my hormones were fine back in January...i just think the herbs along with possibly less scar tissue around my tube and ovary may be what's causing late O. Maybe this will be my new O time...itll give me more time before my HSG if no bfp before then, thats the up side


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well CD15 and temp went back down! My nips hurt this AM so idk but I def think the herbs are helping my body prepare a better eggy or just simply delaying O lol. This will be the latest O day ever for me. Hopefully I'm not having an annovulatory cycle. I did end up getting EWCM and really watery cm last night so we bd'ed and it didn't hurt. I think my issue was my cm since O was delayed. I'm really happy we bd'ed last night so now if I O today, we'll be all set. I'm a bit frustrated there hasn't been a rise yet. My ovary area has been pinching for like 5 days now..i seriously give up guessing! Lol my temp will tell me soon enough! My nips are def saying "O time!" but apparently my signs are not a great indicator this cycle! Idk maybe CD15+ O will work out for me  FX! I guess there's a chance today was a Tiny fallback rise but my LP will confirm for me.
> 
> Hmm....your cycle is def doing something diff this go round! FX it's a very good sign for you!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm praying its a good thing!! I'm also hoping I truly am oing today. I'm finally feeling the "O pains" and other signs I thought my body was just lacking this cycle. I guess my body wasnt lacking anything after all...its just taking its sweet time. Like we dont wait enough TTC! LOL


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, how is everyone? I have been around but not too much. I am waiting to O right now with monitored cycles. 

mdscpa : I have heard duphaston is synthetic progesterone which has its side effects, so its better to get Provera which mimics natural progesterone. Check that out with your doc.


----------



## MolGold

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well CD15 and temp went back down! My nips hurt this AM so idk but I def think the herbs are helping my body prepare a better eggy or just simply delaying O lol. This will be the latest O day ever for me. Hopefully I'm not having an annovulatory cycle. I did end up getting EWCM and really watery cm last night so we bd'ed and it didn't hurt. I think my issue was my cm since O was delayed. I'm really happy we bd'ed last night so now if I O today, we'll be all set. I'm a bit frustrated there hasn't been a rise yet. My ovary area has been pinching for like 5 days now..i seriously give up guessing! Lol my temp will tell me soon enough! My nips are def saying "O time!" but apparently my signs are not a great indicator this cycle! Idk maybe CD15+ O will work out for me  FX! I guess there's a chance today was a Tiny fallback rise but my LP will confirm for me.
> 
> Hmm....your cycle is def doing something diff this go round! FX it's a very good sign for you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying its a good thing!! I'm also hoping I truly am oing today. I'm finally feeling the "O pains" and other signs I thought my body was just lacking this cycle. I guess my body wasnt lacking anything after all...its just taking its sweet time. Like we dont wait enough TTC! LOLClick to expand...

I hope this is the real O! Keep up the BDing :) that's the best part, eh?


----------



## MolGold

Jrepp said:


> I'm glad your scan went well! Is there anything that they can do to increase your lining before ovulation?
> 
> 
> AFM: camping was a novel idea, until I got so scared that we packed up and went home. We did see quite a bit of wildlife though. Maybe we will go again someday....but until then I don't think I'll survive a zombie apocalypse. The massage was great but I got a massive case of hives.
> 
> 5dpo symptoms: nausea, gas, bloating. Cramps and sore breasts

Yay for TWW jess ;) and to symptom spotting :D


----------



## mdscpa

mary, i think you are O'ing late than you thought maybe today is O day and you'll see a rise tomorrow.... fx this is your :bfp: cycle. Def something is different in your chart and doesn't look like you're annovulatory.... Praying for you hun....

Fiza, i think you may have O'ed yesterday. We'll see if your temp rise again for another 2 days....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> mary, i think you are O'ing late than you thought maybe today is O day and you'll see a rise tomorrow.... fx this is your :bfp: cycle. Def something is different in your chart and doesn't look like you're annovulatory.... Praying for you hun....
> 
> Fiza, i think you may have O'ed yesterday. We'll see if your temp rise again for another 2 days....

oh yeah, I'm def oing later. There's a chance I oed late yest and just haven't had enough time for any rise yet but I do think todays probably the day. My CM was almost dry at times up until the day before yest. Like it was watery but it wasn't like it was yest and today. One of the herbs is suppose to help with lengthening/shortening cycles as one of its many affects and I def think its working lol. I have to see a rise tomorrow with how bad my nips hurt. There's pretty much no doubt in my mind that today is O. FX the egg releases this time!!! Its kinda nice oing a little later than CD12


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - looking back through your charts, you have ovulated on cd 14 before so a later o is definitely not in the realm of impossible. I hope you get a ginormous raise tomorrow!

Daphne, Fiza and Mol gold - how are you doing?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just wanted to updated you all 
I Have been testing for ovulation once a day every morning with Clearblue digital and getting the negative sign since cd9, Im now cd15 and look what surprise I got this morning!! :happydance:

What do you ladies think about this. Since I been on metformin I have had two periods! A 34 day cycle last month
 



Attached Files:







10427280_696751983705777_4149294893655328540_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jrepp

Looks like o is just around the corner for you. I hope you get plenty of love making in


----------



## SarahLou372

Well we had love making last night :blush:

Hoping we will tonight and for the next few days too :blush:

Im hoping and praying but on edge at the same time in case we don't conceive. I brought some fertility gel which help keep the environment inside me sperm friendly and its proven to enhance sperm mobility :shrug:


----------



## Jrepp

Which one did you get?


----------



## SarahLou372

Balance Activ Fertility Gel :flower:

https://www.balanceactiv.com/conceive/

The Gel one not the spray :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

I hadn't ever heard of that one before.


----------



## SarahLou372

Im in the UK I sent a link over to you to show the products website.

I had it from UK supermarket Tesco but I can also get hold of it in Pharmacies here :flower: 

I have never used it before so its the first time. And I were saving them for only when I get my positive OPK. Which is today so Im going try them for the next few days. No harm in trying everything... Feeling hopfully... :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I had just never heard of that brand. The only two I knew of were preseed and the conceive easy stuff. I'll look into the one you shared though


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - looking back through your charts, you have ovulated on cd 14 before so a later o is definitely not in the realm of impossible. I hope you get a ginormous raise tomorrow!
> 
> Daphne, Fiza and Mol gold - how are you doing?

yeah the only other cycle I oed this late before was when I took vitex, which is a herb so I'm positive its the herbs. FX it makes for a great quality egg!  And this time I've been on the enzymes for 3 months so maybe the later O will come in handy. Other than my vitex/HSG cycle, ive never ever oed this late. It kinda excites me! :) I def expect a rise tomorrow. My nips are getting more and more sensitive all day long so this time its not just my CM making me believe ive oed today. Plus if it was going to be an annovulatory cycle, usually those charts are more "rocky" and mine is pretty steady so im sure we'll see at least the start to my rise tomorrow. I'm not bding tonight tho...maybe tomorrow  I know I got enough bding in if my o day was today.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just realized ive been auto putting in my herbs on FF every a.m w my serrapeptase lol. I stopped the herbs on CD12 because thats something I won't be drinking post O so I stopped it just incase. Maybe I should have taken advantage of the extra days but thats alright. It tastes disgusting anyway so I'm happy to have a two week break from that tea! Lol :)


----------



## Jrepp

Lol


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, 6dpo symptoms: my cramps have mellowed out quite a bit, but I am still getting them. Yesterday was by far he worst of the pain. It felt like twingy period cramps. Sometimes on my left side, sometimes on the right. As I sit here now, it's just kind of an overall aching feeling with more pinpointed pressure on both the left and right sides.

I'm still bloated, and actually a little swollen. My ring is really tight around my finger, which is new. In addition, my lower abdomen is really tender to touch. 

Sore breasts. This one is definitely difficult to ignore. My right boob is more sore than the left, but both are really tender. I put on a bra and a sports bra just to keep them from bouncing around. 

Mucus changes - in the 2 days following o I was super dry down there. From 3-5 dpo it was like a cream bomb exploded in my undies constantly. Today my mucus is really wet, but scarce. Not quite watery, not quite creamy..... Weird I don't know what to expect next with this one

Nausea - so this started almost a week ago when I went to that reunion, but it hasn't let up. I'm queasy throughout the day, and when I eat I'm close to vomiting. Another symptom that I just can't ignore.

Gassy - can't.stop.farting!! It's horrible but I'm temped to get my hubby a gas mask I toot so often. 

I think that's it for now. Im trying so hard not to symptom spot but when you walk around with wet undies, tooting, and doubling over from the cramps it's really really difficult not too. If this isn't my bfp month I am going to seriously question what is going on in my body. And probably be devestated. 

I got about halfway through my book today. Just 15 or so more recipes to go and I will be ready to send it over for ebook publishing. I also filmed a new vlog, so stick around and I'll post a link here for you guys to watch. Don't forget to watch the whole ad at the beginning, and subscribe if you haven't already.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Mary - looking back through your charts, you have ovulated on cd 14 before so a later o is definitely not in the realm of impossible. I hope you get a ginormous raise tomorrow!
> 
> Daphne, Fiza and Mol gold - how are you doing?

Im doing fine Jess. Thank you for asking..... i put back all the discarded temps just to see the real picture. As of now, i think i'm nearing my O... today is the 2nd day of my scan and we'll see what my response is with the higher FSH. And see whether i'll be having a third scan or scheduled for a trigger shot. Will let you all know later. Your temps are doing great... FX you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well, nips are still super sore and I finally got my O dip! Ive been waiting for this dip! It never fails for me before O sooo either I am finally oing today or AF is coming without O. Now CD16 is 100% unheard of for me. I really hope I didn't mess up my cycles from the herbs. Idk. Ive had a ton of Watery, EWCM since the night before last without it changing at all so dh and I are going to BD during the day today and hopefully we catch that egg still  FX! I'm kinda aggravated to see my temp not rise BUT I'm also happy to see it drop because that's always my "temping O sign" lol. I can't even preach more about how much my nips hurt!! I never never never get sore nips unless its O time or AF time. FX for O! :)

Jess I'm crossing my fingers as we speak! I'm super excited for u!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well, nips are still super sore and I finally got my O dip! Ive been waiting for this dip! It never fails for me before O sooo either I am finally oing today or AF is coming without O. Now CD16 is 100% unheard of for me. I really hope I didn't mess up my cycles from the herbs. Idk. Ive had a ton of Watery, EWCM since the night before last without it changing at all so dh and I are going to BD during the day today and hopefully we catch that egg still  FX! I'm kinda aggravated to see my temp not rise BUT I'm also happy to see it drop because that's always my "temping O sign" lol. I can't even preach more about how much my nips hurt!! I never never never get sore nips unless its O time or AF time. FX for O! :)
> 
> Jess I'm crossing my fingers as we speak! I'm super excited for u!

That's a major dip Mary... Well, i think this is really your BIG O DAY.... better get busy and i'm pretty sure you'll catch that egg...... FX the herbs work wonders...... Can't wait to see the rise tomorrow.......


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX! I keep saying "its gota rise tomorrow" since CD12 lol but now I've had the DEF O signs to back it since yest and now my dip . So THIS time id be willing to bet on my temp rise FINALLY tomorrow..fx! Maybe my body needed the extra few days on the enzymes for my tube because now ive been on them for the full 90 days :D FX FX FX! O must be getting close for u Daphne! We wont be far off from each other still this cycle because of my delayed O. This is the first time in my 15 cycles actively trying that ill have had a cycle longer than the 26 days! Pleaseee be a good thing!! Ouch my bbs seriously hurt! I'm so excited to see how much of a rise I get tomorrow since it dropped so low today and DH better be ready to BD when he wakes up! Lol :D


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX! I keep saying "its gota rise tomorrow" since CD12 lol but now I've had the DEF O signs to back it since yest and now my dip . So THIS time id be willing to bet on my temp rise FINALLY tomorrow..fx! Maybe my body needed the extra few days on the enzymes for my tube because now ive been on them for the full 90 days :D FX FX FX! O must be getting close for u Daphne! We wont be far off from each other still this cycle because of my delayed O. This is the first time in my 15 cycles actively trying that ill have had a cycle longer than the 26 days! Pleaseee be a good thing!! Ouch my bbs seriously hurt! I'm so excited to see how much of a rise I get tomorrow since it dropped so low today and DH better be ready to BD when he wakes up! Lol :D

Lol..... If i were you, i'll stay out of the internet and get DH working..... As soon as he wakes up...... hhmmmmmm..... Or better yet, wake him up, LOL :) With all those signs pointing your O i will def stop everything and get busy baby making.... :happydance:


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> mary, i think you are O'ing late than you thought maybe today is O day and you'll see a rise tomorrow.... fx this is your :bfp: cycle. Def something is different in your chart and doesn't look like you're annovulatory.... Praying for you hun....
> 
> Fiza, i think you may have O'ed yesterday. We'll see if your temp rise again for another 2 days....

Hi Daphne,
Iam still confused whether I O'ed or not..as the temp went down..i didnt feel ovulation pain this time..are u in O phase now?


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> mary, i think you are O'ing late than you thought maybe today is O day and you'll see a rise tomorrow.... fx this is your :bfp: cycle. Def something is different in your chart and doesn't look like you're annovulatory.... Praying for you hun....
> 
> Fiza, i think you may have O'ed yesterday. We'll see if your temp rise again for another 2 days....
> 
> Hi Daphne,
> Iam still confused whether I O'ed or not..as the temp went down..i didnt feel ovulation pain this time..are u in O phase now?Click to expand...

You may be o'ing today since that is a huge dip..... Your temp is the same as Mary today... Maybe both of you will get the rise tomorrow. AFM, i'm still not sure. I had a major cramps at midnight last night and got this EWCM took a video of it so i can show DH. It's clear but not that transparent it's stretchable as well so maybe i'm already in my fertile window. We will see where i am today after the scan in like 2 hours..... FX im still far from Oing if not today since we are doing every other day BD this cycle. If i were you, i'd BD today/tonight....


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo look at the temp dips! Get to BD ladies! That's an order :) FX for you all!!!


----------



## Jrepp

How awesome would that be if you guys were cycle twins!!

My temp had a huge jump today, which is weird because I woke up freezing.


----------



## Fiza123

Jrepp said:


> Mary - looking back through your charts, you have ovulated on cd 14 before so a later o is definitely not in the realm of impossible. I hope you get a ginormous raise tomorrow!
> 
> Daphne, Fiza and Mol gold - how are you doing?

Hey jess,
am doing fine. Iam travelling to India today..wondering how to take temp..comfused..


----------



## MolGold

Mary, yes BD away as Daphne says :)

Happy journey fiza! where are you from in India? 

Jess love your temps.. Fx!

AFM I got a lot done today now chilling :) supposed to O on Monday as per today's scan so bding tonight! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza it does look like u could be Oing today or you probably will be within the next 2 days according to last cycle  FX we end up being cycle buddies! 

Jess FX its a dip for implantation and u see a nice and High temp tomorrow :) 

Molgold, yay Monday O! FX for u!!!

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!


So I was able to BD this a.m and i could just tell from bding, I'm def oing or trying to anyways lol. It almost didn't feel so great because of being too slippery lol sry tmi but that only has happened with O so hopefully this time my body was ready for it! 
Btw, sry i haven't been talking much...I've been trying to keep my mind busy and stay more relaxed. As soon as I think im 1dpo, I'm sure i won't be able to hold myself back from coming on lol. Symptoms always seem to magically appear! Lol
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Jrepp

My temp didn't dip Mary, it rose .25ish degrees. I'm hoping it stays up for a fee more days.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX ladies!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> My temp didn't dip Mary, it rose .25ish degrees. I'm hoping it stays up for a fee more days.

ooh lol I was rushing reading through the posts & didn't look at ur chart but I could've sworn u said u had a dip. Well a rise is even better!!  I'm crossing my fingers tight!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, since ur new to the vitex this cycle, are u going to start temping a little earlier than last cycle just incase? I truly have a feeling it'll work quite fast for you! :) FX!!! <3


----------



## Jrepp

So, I'm still cramping, but today I noticed the teensy tinyest amount of reddish brownish pinkish tint in my undies. I showed it to my love and he saw it too!! I'm hoping that it's something good, but dint want to jinx myself


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> So, I'm still cramping, but today I noticed the teensy tinyest amount of reddish brownish pinkish tint in my undies. I showed it to my love and he saw it too!! I'm hoping that it's something good, but dint want to jinx myself

FX that's implantation spotting Jess....... Few more days and your TWW is over and you can finally test. Can't wait to see your :bfp: soon....

AFM, yesterday's scan didn't go well my two large follies were now considered to be cyst after i have taken that FSH. It stimulated them so much. Largest on the right at 36mm and the one on the left is still considered small. Now i'm having this painful cramps on my right side which i think coming from that big follie. The other 2 follies measuring 18mm and 14mm from right and left respectively is now considered dominant. Will have to get the last scan tomorrow to see what happens to the cysts and my two dominant follies. She thinks i will only release one this cycle but still she wants to trigger me to make sure i release the eggy. I just hate that i developed a cyst this cycle. Now, that's PCOS i think.... :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> So, I'm still cramping, but today I noticed the teensy tinyest amount of reddish brownish pinkish tint in my undies. I showed it to my love and he saw it too!! I'm hoping that it's something good, but dint want to jinx myself

FX its IB!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wow Mary, now that's what you call a thermal shift.... Def you Oed yesterday...... Happy for you hun..... Wish i could see that huge rise in the future. With all my chart, i haven't experienced that one..... :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

I finally got my O rise!!  and it was a good one!! Yay! I have great hopes for this cycle! Ive been talking about Cycle #16 (next cycle) because of a fortune cookie number BUT I ended up oing CD16 this month so maybe thats what my lucky numbers for....? Lol . FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I finally got my O rise!!  and it was a good one!! Yay! I have great hopes for this cycle! Ive been talking about Cycle #16 (next cycle) because of a fortune cookie number BUT I ended up oing CD16 this month so maybe thats what my lucky numbers for....? Lol . FX!

Maybe that's what it meant.... this looks new i guess so FX we'll hear a :bfp: from you..... :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wow Mary, now that's what you call a thermal shift.... Def you Oed yesterday...... Happy for you hun..... Wish i could see that huge rise in the future. With all my chart, i haven't experienced that one..... :(

I never got a good rise until my 9th cycle charting temps! (last cycle). I DEF think the enzymes and herbs are helping my tube and helping my ovary as well. I know my ovary had a little scar tissue as well which can make it hard for a PROPER O so I do think stuffs being healed in there  FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG Mary!!!! Gorgeous rise! Love it!!!! I have everything crossed for you, this is going to be your lucky cycle!!!

I will start temping tomorrow :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Nice rise Mary!


----------



## Jrepp

I just tested with a wondfo at 8dpo..... Zip, nada, nunca, nothing. It was stark white. I know it's still early and temp was still up today. I wish there was a way to find out as early as fertilization! The negative kind of got my hopes down a bit, and I'm starting to question how much of my "symptoms" are in my head and not really there. I'm trying to remain positive that this is our cycle, but there is a very real chance that we didn't catch it this round. It's so difficult to be going through this month after month! 

Sorry for the rant. .... Hubby, mother in law and myself are going to the renaissance festival today. Stay tuned to my blog for pics and and update!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I just tested with a wondfo at 8dpo..... Zip, nada, nunca, nothing. It was stark white. I know it's still early and temp was still up today. I wish there was a way to find out as early as fertilization! The negative kind of got my hopes down a bit, and I'm starting to question how much of my "symptoms" are in my head and not really there. I'm trying to remain positive that this is our cycle, but there is a very real chance that we didn't catch it this round. It's so difficult to be going through this month after month!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. .... Hubby, mother in law and myself are going to the renaissance festival today. Stay tuned to my blog for pics and and update!

I get the same way! Even at 7dpo if its bfn I start to feel out lol! So many women get super early bfps on here but in real life, it takes all my friends until 12dpo+. Its kinda strange how that works lol and Its def hard month after month! You said before it always took until 10dpo for u so FX u get a nice bfp then! And I sooo hear u on wishing we could find out ASAP! I always say that to dh lol. Itd save us the TWW headache of guessing! Maybe our children will be lucky enough to have that technology lol :)


----------



## MolGold

Oh yes its really tough to keep up the excitement after months of bfns .. But I figured ntnp works best for me. Hope for your bfps ladies ! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Whatever works best! :) good luck to u too!!


----------



## Jrepp

I guess I was just hoping I was going to be one of the lucky ones who gets at least a very faint positive at 8dpo but apparently not. The cramping was less severe today.....mostly just bloat and some pressure/fullness.


----------



## Jrepp

Hmmmmm...... Implantation spotting or pre AF spotting? AF not due for 6 more days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fiza123

Hey girls!! 
Have not been active on bnb..as was busy unpacking and arranging things..
Jess Iam just hoping its IB..fx fx
Mary hoping this is ur BFP cycle..fx
Iam not getting a positive feeling for myself this cycle..day after tomorrow most probably Dh has to go for karyotyping test, SA etc,..then we would meet the doc. 
Daphne how r u?
Kenna ,kealz whats going on with u girls?


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, FX it's IB..... Too early to be pre-af spot. 3-4 more days after IB when you could take early hpt. Like kealey, it took her til 16dpo i guess when she got her :bfp: after days of :bfn: she even spotted at 13 and 14dpo. Can't wait for your :bfp: announcement soon.

Fiza, i'm ok.. Thanks for asking..... Just having this major cramps on my right side. Maybe due to the cyst i developed there. Will be having my last scan today (hopefully) to see where my eggs are and if i'll be having my trigger shot today. Also, doc will check my cyst whether it shrinks on its own or i'll be needing a treatment for that. I actually don't know... We haven't had a chance to this am as planned which makes me sad we might have missed it. I hope not, we'll know today if i have O'ed already or about to..... Based on my last charts maybe I'll O in the next 2-3 days. Goodluck on your DH's tests.... FX everything is great.....


----------



## MolGold

Looks like IB Jess! FX!!

Fiza, hope your tests go well :D hope moving was not very taxing.. Where are you based out of in India?

mdscpa I will O in next 1-2 days too.. cycle buddies! Sorry to hear your cyst may be acting up. :hugs: Hope for good BD timing so you cath that eggie!

Mary, love that rise! :) you'll get those crosshairs soon!


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Looks like IB Jess! FX!!
> 
> Fiza, hope your tests go well :D hope moving was not very taxing.. Where are you based out of in India?
> 
> mdscpa I will O in next 1-2 days too.. cycle buddies! Sorry to hear your cyst may be acting up. :hugs: Hope for good BD timing so you cath that eggie!
> 
> Mary, love that rise! :) you'll get those crosshairs soon!

We'll know later today if i have released that egg already or not yet... Just few more days and we'll def get our CHs. By the way, why did you stop temping????


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for IB, Jess! Chart is looking great!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Looks like IB Jess! FX!!
> 
> Fiza, hope your tests go well :D hope moving was not very taxing.. Where are you based out of in India?
> 
> mdscpa I will O in next 1-2 days too.. cycle buddies! Sorry to hear your cyst may be acting up. :hugs: Hope for good BD timing so you cath that eggie!
> 
> Mary, love that rise! :) you'll get those crosshairs soon!
> 
> We'll know later today if i have released that egg already or not yet... Just few more days and we'll def get our CHs. By the way, why did you stop temping????Click to expand...

FX you caught the egg! It only takes one sperm to make a baby, so don't worry if there are not a million awaiting the egg. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Fiza123 said:


> Hey girls!!
> Have not been active on bnb..as was busy unpacking and arranging things..
> Jess Iam just hoping its IB..fx fx
> Mary hoping this is ur BFP cycle..fx
> Iam not getting a positive feeling for myself this cycle..day after tomorrow most probably Dh has to go for karyotyping test, SA etc,..then we would meet the doc.
> Daphne how r u?
> Kenna ,kealz whats going on with u girls?

Don't give up hope yet, FX for a BFP at the end of this cycle!!!!! I hope all of the tests come back great and that your BFP is very soon to follow!

I'm fine, nothing to report just yet. Hoping for an earlier O this cycle!


----------



## MolGold

mdscpa said:


> We'll know later today if i have released that egg already or not yet... Just few more days and we'll def get our CHs. By the way, why did you stop temping????

My doc is getting my cycles monitored anyway, so temping seems futile for the next 2-3 cycles. I am going to try 1-2 rounds of clomid ( failed to do anything last attempt) and then an HSG - all with follicular scans. If nothing works, then an IUI, which again requires follicle monitoring. Hope it doesn't come to that, though, and we can conceive naturally.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Looks like IB Jess! FX!!
> 
> Fiza, hope your tests go well :D hope moving was not very taxing.. Where are you based out of in India?
> 
> mdscpa I will O in next 1-2 days too.. cycle buddies! Sorry to hear your cyst may be acting up. :hugs: Hope for good BD timing so you cath that eggie!
> 
> Mary, love that rise! :) you'll get those crosshairs soon!
> 
> We'll know later today if i have released that egg already or not yet... Just few more days and we'll def get our CHs. By the way, why did you stop temping????Click to expand...
> 
> FX you caught the egg! It only takes one sperm to make a baby, so don't worry if there are not a million awaiting the egg. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!Click to expand...

Thanks alot Kenna. We miss u so much..... FX you do O early this time esp now that you're taking vitex. And looks like you chart may have been getting on the low side as early as now so hopefully it means something.....


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Looks like IB Jess! FX!!
> 
> Fiza, hope your tests go well :D hope moving was not very taxing.. Where are you based out of in India?
> 
> mdscpa I will O in next 1-2 days too.. cycle buddies! Sorry to hear your cyst may be acting up. :hugs: Hope for good BD timing so you cath that eggie!
> 
> Mary, love that rise! :) you'll get those crosshairs soon!
> 
> We'll know later today if i have released that egg already or not yet... Just few more days and we'll def get our CHs. By the way, why did you stop temping????Click to expand...
> 
> FX you caught the egg! It only takes one sperm to make a baby, so don't worry if there are not a million awaiting the egg. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks alot Kenna. We miss u so much..... FX you do O early this time esp now that you're taking vitex. And looks like you chart may have been getting on the low side as early as now so hopefully it means something.....Click to expand...

I miss you ladies too! This AF was hard emotionally, and work has been ridiculously busy (I'm going to talk to my boss today about this). I haven't had time to even breathe lately lol.


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> We'll know later today if i have released that egg already or not yet... Just few more days and we'll def get our CHs. By the way, why did you stop temping????
> 
> My doc is getting my cycles monitored anyway, so temping seems futile for the next 2-3 cycles. I am going to try 1-2 rounds of clomid ( failed to do anything last attempt) and then an HSG - all with follicular scans. If nothing works, then an IUI, which again requires follicle monitoring. Hope it doesn't come to that, though, and we can conceive naturally.Click to expand...

Im having the same. But still have to get my temps since im a novice. This is my second round of clomid with FSH injections. If this fails again (FX we will conceive), onto next kind of treatment either diff drugs or IUI. Before then, i'd rather focus on what we have now than think of something that might or might not happen.... FX we do conceive naturally.......


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Jess, FX it's IB..... Too early to be pre-af spot. 3-4 more days after IB when you could take early hpt. Like kealey, it took her til 16dpo i guess when she got her :bfp: after days of :bfn: she even spotted at 13 and 14dpo. Can't wait for your :bfp: announcement soon.
> 
> Fiza, i'm ok.. Thanks for asking..... Just having this major cramps on my right side. Maybe due to the cyst i developed there. Will be having my last scan today (hopefully) to see where my eggs are and if i'll be having my trigger shot today. Also, doc will check my cyst whether it shrinks on its own or i'll be needing a treatment for that. I actually don't know... We haven't had a chance to this am as planned which makes me sad we might have missed it. I hope not, we'll know today if i have O'ed already or about to..... Based on my last charts maybe I'll O in the next 2-3 days. Goodluck on your DH's tests.... FX everything is great.....

I just hope that the cyst dissolves by itself..hoping that you didnt miss the O day..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good morning ladies! I have the strangest left side pinches and they're awfully strong. This pain is making me a little nervous. I'm sure I'm just being a worry bug...i hope. The sides of my bbs hurt as well but other than that nothing else going on so far. Only 2dpo so its early . Good luck ladies!


----------



## mdscpa

Just got home from the hospital. They had me triggered with 5000iu of pregnyl with two follies (right - 21mm and left - 18mm). Doc decided to do it today coz she's concerned if i do not O the cyst might grow more and rupture inside she doesnt want it yo happen esp its grown to 44mm. Hopefully i O within 48hours and the cyst starts dissolving itself.... She said if we did not conceive this cycle we're gonna postpone next treatment so my body wont be too exhausted with all those meds. But advised us to try without meds....


----------



## aidensmommy1

I hope this plan works out great for u Daphne! FX u O in the 48hr time frame and catch that egg!  FX verryyy tight!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Daphne!! I am praying that you catch the eggy this month!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Mary and Jess.... Having excruciating pain on my right now. Either the cyst is acting up or im preparing to O. We're gonna BD in am for the next 3 days then every other day til FF confirms O. She prescribed me with duphaston again but increased it to 4pills a day 2 in am and 2 at night unlike last time when i only had to take 2 pills a day. She said "you don't have enough progesterone" just by checking my lining. It's still at 7mm the same as last cycle :cry: hopefully duphaston will make miracle in time for implantation. Im just so worried about the cyst..... She will do another scan after my af or if im delayed to see what happenned to the cyst. Here's hoping for a :bfp: and that cyst dissolves by itself....


----------



## Jrepp

Oooohhhh! I hope it's o and not a cyst. I really hope that you catch it this time so you don't need further testing!


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies! I got back from the doctor about an hour ago. She said the timing of the cramping and the spotting is constant with implantation, but we won't know for at least a few more days. She did say that the cramping could have been from a bit of fluid releasing with the egg that irritated my insides a bit. 

We went ahead with the injections and I still have the same protocol as before..... Call when I get a positive pregnancy test. She did say to wait until after AF is due to call though.......


----------



## MolGold

FX girls for you lucky BFPs this cycle! 
Jess, I really hope it was IB and you got some good news for us all here :)
Daphne, I really hope its O and not your cyst acting up.. :flower: you deserve all the happiness!


----------



## mdscpa

So so happy for you Jess....... 4 more days and you can take hpt. Unless of course you're planning to be sneaky and take it earlier.... FX this is it.....

Molgold, any news about your O? Me, i know i will O this week but as to when still waiting so we have to maximize our chances...... more :sex: 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jennuuh

Been following along with you ladies, but not saying anything. Really hoping its a BFP cycle for you all! You ladies deserve it!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg so promising, Jess!!!! FX this is it!!!!

FX for all of you ladies!!!!

Daphne, i have those same type of cysts, mine went away on it's own. FX yours will as well and that you will catch the egg this month!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg so promising, Jess!!!! FX this is it!!!!
> 
> FX for all of you ladies!!!!
> 
> Daphne, i have those same type of cysts, mine went away on it's own. FX yours will as well and that you will catch the egg this month!

Thanks Kenna. I hope mine will too. Been cramping bad today :cry: And lower abdomen feels hard.... Hope this isn't bec of that cyst.


----------



## Wishing1010

Could just be really strong O due to the meds and shot. I'm sorry for the pain :( I know when I was in Clomid, I pretty much cramped all cycle long. It sucked!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So far this chart is almost identical to my chart at 3dpo last cycle...its kinda making me feel out already lol BUT I do know the temps dont matter until 4-5dpo+ so ill wait and see what it does after then before I rule myself out in my head lol :) Norm I'd BD just incase but I'm positive I o'ed at least 4 days ago bcuz thats when my cp went back to med, med, closed and extremely creamy/milky cm so ill only BD tonight if we're both in the mood. This must just be my second surge that my chart started showing after I started temping earlier last month. 

Jess, what the doc says sounds really promising!! Will u be testing tomorrow or the next day? 10dpo u could probably get ur positive . Usually its about 2-3 days after IB ends when u can get a positive from what I've seen on here and some other sites. FX sooo tight! Ill be anxiously waiting ur announcement! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Def still early, Mary! BFP is on the way!


----------



## kealz

Fiza123 said:


> Hey girls!!
> Have not been active on bnb..as was busy unpacking and arranging things..
> Jess Iam just hoping its IB..fx fx
> Mary hoping this is ur BFP cycle..fx
> Iam not getting a positive feeling for myself this cycle..day after tomorrow most probably Dh has to go for karyotyping test, SA etc,..then we would meet the doc.
> Daphne how r u?
> Kenna ,kealz whats going on with u girls?

Hi ladies - I'm still stalking this thread and checking on you all - really hoping this cycle brings more well-deserved bfps! Baby dust to all of you! 

Fx'd that is IB Jess!!! :D


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!
> Have not been active on bnb..as was busy unpacking and arranging things..
> Jess Iam just hoping its IB..fx fx
> Mary hoping this is ur BFP cycle..fx
> Iam not getting a positive feeling for myself this cycle..day after tomorrow most probably Dh has to go for karyotyping test, SA etc,..then we would meet the doc.
> Daphne how r u?
> Kenna ,kealz whats going on with u girls?
> 
> Hi ladies - I'm still stalking this thread and checking on you all - really hoping this cycle brings more well-deserved bfps! Baby dust to all of you!
> 
> Fx'd that is IB Jess!!! :DClick to expand...

Good to hear from you Kealey. Hope everything is going well with your pregnancy....


----------



## MolGold

Hope you guys are doing well, Jenna and Kealey! :)

Mary, don't look too much into temps yet :) FX for that BFP!

Dahpne, How are you ?


----------



## Wishing1010

My head aches so bad today! I'm guessing it was my lack of sleep (which clearly shows in my temp today lol).


----------



## kealz

Thanks ladies! :D I wasn't sure if you guys would mind me still being here. Between 5-6 wks now - had first doc appt this morning which was over as soon as it had begun, basically just asking if the baby is wanted or not! :-/ 

I've got a good feeling this cycle is going to bring baby luck on here!!! Got my fx'd for you all!!!!! :D


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Hope you guys are doing well, Jenna and Kealey! :)
> 
> Mary, don't look too much into temps yet :) FX for that BFP!
> 
> Dahpne, How are you ?

I am fine molgold, thanks for asking. Im just crampy today and feeling hot... Took temp this evening and it was 36.9 if thats my temp tomorrow maybe i just O'ed. But still we'll continue to BD for 2-3 more days straight as planned just in case i release the egg later like last cycle. So far i havent takrn duphaston yet even if the doc told me to start it today. I just dont wanna mess this cycle by delaying my O and miss it for not having a BD at the right time....


----------



## Jennuuh

MolGold said:


> Hope you guys are doing well, Jenna and Kealey! :)
> 
> Mary, don't look too much into temps yet :) FX for that BFP!
> 
> Dahpne, How are you ?

Thanks MolGold :) Doing very well! Hope you're doing good, too!


----------



## Jrepp

Temp is up for the fourth day in a row, test this morning was negative. Don't know how to feel right now. 

Daphne I think waiting on the progesterone is a great idea.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I still have my fingers crossed extra tight! I have a good feeling for u :)

Daphne, I def agree on waiting on the progesterone. U dont need to produce progesterone in larger amounts until 4dpo+ since thats the time implantation could start. Id say waiting until u get CH's (3dpo or so) would be a good idea. Then ud still have 11 days before AF for the progesterone to help :) FX!!


----------



## Jrepp

Has anyone been having problems with ovufriend not updating?


----------



## Wishing1010

Just read your blog post, Jess. You still have time for a BFP and I'm keeping everything crossed that the witch will stay away!

I have never used ovufriend so I'm not sure. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Kenna! I think it's just me being washy wishy. Whatever happens is going to happen.


----------



## mdscpa

Wohoooo... Nice rise Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Temp is up for the fourth day in a row, test this morning was negative. Don't know how to feel right now.
> 
> Daphne I think waiting on the progesterone is a great idea.

Thanks Jess i will def do it as planned no matter what the doc said :) just waiting for my CH so i can start as soon as possible...... FX you get that :bfp: soon and you just tested very early.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo Mary!!!! Looking good :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! :) I took my temp 3x just to make sure I was seeing right lol. FX it keeps looking good and I have a sticky bean ready to implant :). With aiden i had implantation happen on 4-5dpo so its def possible for it to happen again. Ill prob start peeing on my extremely cheap tests tomorrow or the next day just for my POAS addiction lol But 20 tests for 2.39 isn't bad at all so its ok if i waist a few too early lol :) FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Took an frer this morning. Looked like a line was trying to form but nothing definitive. My new package of wondfo opk's and hpts arrived yesterday so I'll make the trek to the leasing office to get my package later. My boobs are hurting soooo bad though today.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Took an frer this morning. Looked like a line was trying to form but nothing definitive. My new package of wondfo opk's and hpts arrived yesterday so I'll make the trek to the leasing office to get my package later. My boobs are hurting soooo bad though today.

This sounds soo promising!! Hopefully by tomorrow frer will show u a better line. :) FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Do you ever wonder if your body is making stuff up because you want so badly to be pregnant?


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp, I'm convinced that our mental starts to impact our physical and we start to "feel" pregnant. Also, AF and early pregnancy are so closely related, sometimes I don't use my sane brain and accept that it's probably Pre-AF that I'm feeling. 

Your temps look good and that faint line probably wasn't in your head. Can't wait to hear about your next test!


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Jrepp, I'm convinced that our mental starts to impact our physical and we start to "feel" pregnant. Also, AF and early pregnancy are so closely related, sometimes I don't use my sane brain and accept that it's probably Pre-AF that I'm feeling.
> 
> Your temps look good and that faint line probably wasn't in your head. Can't wait to hear about your next test!

Thanks. I was so sure that this was our month from cycle day 1 and I have tried really hard to convince myself that the"symptoms" weren't really anything. It's so difficult early on because everything is so similar and I want it so badly. I have been a devils advocate for myself saying it could be pregnancy or hormone shifts for AF. If she's coming she'll be here in 3 days. I'm half tempted to call and have a blood test done at planned parenthood so I know if it's a yes or a no. I'm going to try to hold off on testing until Friday.

Here is the test, but you can't really see anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm pretty sure there's pink there Jess!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Do you ever wonder if your body is making stuff up because you want so badly to be pregnant?

I always, always feel this way! There's been 3 out of my 15 cycles so far that I was 100% convinced i was preggers and wasn't :-\ and many other times where I was very confident that there was a good chance. Thats why if we could just find out the moment conception happens, that'd be great! Itd seriously save us a gigantic headache of wondering for two wks every month. Ugh. BUT u cant make up spotting and High temps so I have a great feeling for u! I cant wait for the next day or two to pass!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp, I'm convinced that our mental starts to impact our physical and we start to "feel" pregnant. Also, AF and early pregnancy are so closely related, sometimes I don't use my sane brain and accept that it's probably Pre-AF that I'm feeling.
> 
> Your temps look good and that faint line probably wasn't in your head. Can't wait to hear about your next test!
> 
> Thanks. I was so sure that this was our month from cycle day 1 and I have tried really hard to convince myself that the"symptoms" weren't really anything. It's so difficult early on because everything is so similar and I want it so badly. I have been a devils advocate for myself saying it could be pregnancy or hormone shifts for AF. If she's coming she'll be here in 3 days. I'm half tempted to call and have a blood test done at planned parenthood so I know if it's a yes or a no. I'm going to try to hold off on testing until Friday.
> 
> Here is the test, but you can't really see anything.Click to expand...

Jess I really think I see a second PINK line. Omg I cant wait for tomorrows test!!! FX!!


----------



## cutieq

I think I see some pink too.


----------



## Mrs Guala

Hi everyone, I'm ten days since ovulating and this morning woke up to light bleeding... My period is always always on top and arrives on 28th of the month... So this is to early for my period! Do you think this is a sign?? I'm feeling really nervous and anxious but not sure if its too early to test?? Let me know guys xxxxx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! :) I took my temp 3x just to make sure I was seeing right lol. FX it keeps looking good and I have a sticky bean ready to implant :). With aiden i had implantation happen on 4-5dpo so its def possible for it to happen again. Ill prob start peeing on my extremely cheap tests tomorrow or the next day just for my POAS addiction lol But 20 tests for 2.39 isn't bad at all so its ok if i waist a few too early lol :) FX!


You got this Mary! I know you do!! <3


----------



## Jrepp

The timing is about right, but only a test and time will tell.

AFM: took the hpt apart (I know.....never do that) and the line I thought I saw was a line......the line where a line would go if it were an actual line. Oh well. The twinges are back but not nearly as intense or frequent as before and my boobs are really painful to the touch. I picked up my package and now have 20 hpts at my disposal.....kind of...... Instead of using the frer. At this point I don't know what is going on but I would expect AF to arrive Saturday just in time for my nephews second birthday and an extended family members wedding the same day. :dohh:

:confused:


----------



## Wishing1010

I really think you may have a BFP Hun!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mrs Guala said:


> Hi everyone, I'm ten days since ovulating and this morning woke up to light bleeding... My period is always always on top and arrives on 28th of the month... So this is to early for my period! Do you think this is a sign?? I'm feeling really nervous and anxious but not sure if its too early to test?? Let me know guys xxxxx

Has the bleeding progressed any? If it goes away, I would test in a day or two! FX for you, Hun!


----------



## Mrs Guala

Yes still a tiny bit of spotting but not much! Will test over weekend how exciting!!!


----------



## MolGold

Test again with FMU, Jess! I am hoping this cycle is the one for us all!! FX and :dust:


----------



## Fiza123

Yay!! Getting excited for you jess :)
My story is a bit sad..dh's SA came back as nil count..
Fsh is raised and doctor says our chances of conceiving even with ivf/ icsi are almost nil. But he told there is still 10 % chance to find swimmers if dh undergoes multiple TESA. Doc said clearly dont keep any hopes.
Iam shattered, I knew there was a very slim chance of me conceiving but still had hopes. But i guess no use of any hopes now. We still have to decide if we would go for TESA or not.
Dh has primary testicular failure. It was not so bad before but has gone worse.. when we did TESE before that time also they couldnt find anything..
What do you ladies suggest should I go for it or should accept now itself that I will be childless forever :(


----------



## Fiza123

Abou that count of less than one million doctor said it might have been some dead sperms and sperm immotile


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no fiza. :( I'm sorry for that disheartening news. I don't know what to say....maybe keep trying but looking at adoption in the meantime? My DH won't go for a SA, but I believe our results would be similar to yours. We are looking at adoption, just wanted to throw that out there for you as well. I hope and pray that you are still able to conceive, it may just take longer!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for that Fiza........ Praying for you to have your miracle baby when you least expect it. Or like Kenna said, maybe try to discuss with your DH about the adoption.

Jess, your temps are really looking great at 11dpo. Can't wait for today's update, temps and hpt :) I think you got your :bfp: this cycle.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ab75

Jess, I thought I saw a pink line!

Sorry fiza xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Daphne, looks like O came!

Hi ab!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Daphne, looks like O came!
> 
> Hi ab!

I thought so too... Maybe yesterday when my cramps was so strong than cd14. CD15 morning temp was about 39 hours after the trigger shot so maybe just maybe i did release the eggy yesterday.... We'll see what happens tomorrow. Still not taking progesterone as advised have to follow what my gut tells me :)

Edit: Notes in chart refers to saliva scope. First two i got partial ferning then no test, then transition yesterday but today it's full. So confused why i got full ferning while temp is high it should have been before or near O. Anyhow, i just cant rely on that one now.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, looks like O came!
> 
> Hi ab!
> 
> I thought so too... Maybe yesterday when my cramps was so strong than cd14. CD15 morning temp was about 39 hours after the trigger shot so maybe just maybe i did release the eggy yesterday.... We'll see what happens tomorrow. Still not taking progesterone as advised have to follow what my gut tells me :)
> 
> Edit: Notes in chart refers to saliva scope. First two i got partial ferning then no test, then transition yesterday but today it's full. So confused why i got full ferning while temp is high it should have been before or near O. Anyhow, i just cant rely on that one now.....Click to expand...

Daphne, I look at charts ALOT and some women O the day of their rise so maybe that's the case for you. Idk just something to always keep in mind


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Yay!! Getting excited for you jess :)
> My story is a bit sad..dh's SA came back as nil count..
> Fsh is raised and doctor says our chances of conceiving even with ivf/ icsi are almost nil. But he told there is still 10 % chance to find swimmers if dh undergoes multiple TESA. Doc said clearly dont keep any hopes.
> Iam shattered, I knew there was a very slim chance of me conceiving but still had hopes. But i guess no use of any hopes now. We still have to decide if we would go for TESA or not.
> Dh has primary testicular failure. It was not so bad before but has gone worse.. when we did TESE before that time also they couldnt find anything..
> What do you ladies suggest should I go for it or should accept now itself that I will be childless forever :(

I'm sooo sorry hun. Maybe look into Chinese herbs for his count. In trying all the natural stuff first and PRAYINGG it works!! I hope you find a solution. I'm sorry hun :(


----------



## kealz

Fiza, i'm so sorry to read your sad news! :( That must be so hard to take, for both of you. I'm going to say the same about adoption hun. I'm adopted and have always been amazingly grateful for the opportunity to have a normal, family upbringing. Not only do the parents get a longed for child, they also know they are giving that child a second chance - such a precious thing. I understand it's not for everyone though. You could always look into it and you may find nature surprises you in the meantime. xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza, I forgot to tell you. Try fertilaid for men, motility boost and count boost. Maybe it could help your DH's swimmers.... it has lots of good reviews. You can order it online through amazon or fairhaven sites.... DH is planning to order it just again for him... even though he got normal SA he just wanted to add some more, lol...


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, looks like O came!
> 
> Hi ab!
> 
> I thought so too... Maybe yesterday when my cramps was so strong than cd14. CD15 morning temp was about 39 hours after the trigger shot so maybe just maybe i did release the eggy yesterday.... We'll see what happens tomorrow. Still not taking progesterone as advised have to follow what my gut tells me :)
> 
> Edit: Notes in chart refers to saliva scope. First two i got partial ferning then no test, then transition yesterday but today it's full. So confused why i got full ferning while temp is high it should have been before or near O. Anyhow, i just cant rely on that one now.....Click to expand...
> 
> Daphne, I look at charts ALOT and some women O the day of their rise so maybe that's the case for you. Idk just something to always keep in mindClick to expand...

Im thinking O happened between yesterday and today.... so just waiting for few more temps to confirm it and start my TWW.... i just dont want to see temp drops anymore... we planned no BD'ing tomorrow am but probably will do at night :) then on cd 19 just in case i O late again....


----------



## aidensmommy1

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi jess, saw your chart looks good to me.... Are you testing again? Fx


----------



## ab75

Wishing1010 said:


> Daphne, looks like O came!
> 
> Hi ab!

Hi, I just keep quietly stalking, hoping that you all get bfp's soon xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Just wanted to pipe in...I'm still stalking:) So sorry to hear of your news Fiza. Wasn't there another lady on here who's husband had a very poor sperm count, and then she had him take something called Horny Goat Weed and they got it back to normal? I think that was Froggy right?? Correct me if I'm wrong. I would also agree with the other ladies on trying some natural remedies...they really can work wonders for some people. I hope you get your baby!!


----------



## Jrepp

Fiza - I'm so sorry about your dh sperm issue. Have you talked to the doctor about if there is anything they can do to increase his numbers? I know how badly you want a baby...... and want to be pregnant. Would you guys consider donor sperm? If I were in your shoes, I would try to get hubby's numbers up if possible and keep trying. 

Daphne - I did take a test and am now angry I wasted another frer. It was negative. I think I'm out for this cycle. I'm still hoping it is just early, but I think I'm just telling myself that to keep from having a mental breakdown. It looks like you ovulated though.

Hi ab! How are you feeling/doing?


----------



## ab75

I'm good thanks Jess, just counting down the days to gender scan.
It's still early to be counting yourself out! No af=hope!! Xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I agree with the others, it def does look like you O'ed. Now ill be stalking ur chart . FX for this cycle!!!


----------



## Jrepp

New blog post up and running

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/numbers-leading-to-anger-and-desperation/

I know it's still early, I was reading online that it takes 2-3 days after implantation for. Blood test to become positive and 3-4 days after that for an hpt to become positive. That would put it between today and Saturday. 

If any of you are on Facebook, my name is Jessica Reppenhagen. I would love to be friends with you.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> New blog post up and running
> 
> https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/numbers-leading-to-anger-and-desperation/
> 
> I know it's still early, I was reading online that it takes 2-3 days after implantation for. Blood test to become positive and 3-4 days after that for an hpt to become positive. That would put it between today and Saturday.
> 
> If any of you are on Facebook, my name is Jessica Reppenhagen. I would love to be friends with you.

It could be too early..... Your chart looks triphasic to me. If you remember Kealey's chart which i still kept in my phone, she got tons of negatives even at 12 and 13dpo she even had spotting at those dates as i remember and she finally got her positive (faint) hpt at 16dpo so you're still in as long as temp stay high and no af.... Have everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## mdscpa

Im having tons of EWCM tonight so im guessing we're gonna BD again early morning tomorrow just in case... Doc said to bd everyday for seven days after the trigger so i guess DH needs to be ready for a couple more days, hahahahaha... She said its fine since DH has a normal SA.... I hope it'll all work out....


----------



## Fiza123

Thank you ladies for all the support.
About adoption I have always been very keen on it and would definitely ask dh about it.
As for prescribing medication to up his swimmers..doctor prescribed clomifine but was clear that dh's infertility cant be treated. He said clomifine would only make his testosterone better. I think we are going to go ahead with multiple TESA with a 10% success rate. Need all your prayers.
I hope you all get your bfps..fx fx


----------



## mdscpa

Fiza123 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the support.
> About adoption I have always been very keen on it and would definitely ask dh about it.
> As for prescribing medication to up his swimmers..doctor prescribed clomifine but was clear that dh's infertility cant be treated. He said clomifine would only make his testosterone better. I think we are going to go ahead with multiple TESA with a 10% success rate. Need all your prayers.
> I hope you all get your bfps..fx fx

I hope everything goes well with that. Been googling lately trying to find any ladies with the same issue as you and found this.

"Meanwhile, give him 1000 mg vit c, 400 iu vit e, 1000 mg l-carnitine, 500 mg l-arginine, 50 mg zinc, men's multivitamin, 400 mg folic acid, flaxseed or fish oil. It's a huge number of pills, I know, but my Dh's SA went from 3 dead sperm to 9.8 mil in a few months. There's no guarantee of that result, since he had an underlying illness that caused the low count, but it can't hurt to try the supplements."

All these things mentioned above you can find in fertilaid for men, motility boosts and count boost. Maybe you can try that for your DH. And hopefully it work wonders. They so mentioned trying it for at least 6mos. It's a little bit expensive but cheaper than any other treatment. After which maybe you can have your dh take SA again to see if it helped. FX it will...... All my prayers to you FIZA....


----------



## Jrepp

Pretty sure I am going to see a temp dip tomorrow. I've been having period cramps like crazy and have been crying on and off all day.


----------



## MolGold

Fiza, Sorry to hear your news :hugs: In India I doubt if you will get fertilaid. I am from India too and my Dh was prescribed Miraqule for increasing sperm count.. and ecosprin. Look into those if it helps. 

Kenna, I hope your DH agrees for an SA - these days you can just do the deed at home and carry it to a lab in 1 hour. I hope you get some answers! :flower:

Daphne, yay for TWW! we are close!

Mary and Jess, you guys look poised to get that BFP! :) FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

MolGold said:


> Fiza, Sorry to hear your news :hugs: In India I doubt if you will get fertilaid. I am from India too and my Dh was prescribed Miraqule for increasing sperm count.. and ecosprin. Look into those if it helps.
> 
> Kenna, I hope your DH agrees for an SA - these days you can just do the deed at home and carry it to a lab in 1 hour. I hope you get some answers! :flower:
> 
> Daphne, yay for TWW! we are close!
> 
> Mary and Jess, you guys look poised to get that BFP! :) FX!

He won't do it no matter how had I beg. He said he wouldn't do anything to correct whatever the results are, so it's pointless to go in the first place. I think maybe he has had one done before (I know his ex wanted kids) and doesn't want to tell me. He knew I was kid-crazy from day one, and probably thought he would lose me if I found something like that out. He doesn't realize that not knowing is worse than having an answer for me! Ugh, sorry, I haven't ever said or typed that aloud, but I'm glad I finally did.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX the witch stays away, Jess!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm still holding out hope for u jess! Hopefully its just cramps from implantation still...fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fiza123 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the support.
> About adoption I have always been very keen on it and would definitely ask dh about it.
> As for prescribing medication to up his swimmers..doctor prescribed clomifine but was clear that dh's infertility cant be treated. He said clomifine would only make his testosterone better. I think we are going to go ahead with multiple TESA with a 10% success rate. Need all your prayers.
> I hope you all get your bfps..fx fx

the natural stuff like johnswort (horny goat weed) that the docs dont even use over here. In Germany its very commonly used to increase sperm count and could have a diff affect that the other stuff they gave him. All the docs were telling me that my tube was absolutely 100% not fixable (and every other blocked tube in the world lol) BUT its been proven to work! Docs dont know everything so dont loose hope yet. I know how your feeling. I felt like that when I first got my bad HSG results but now ive done research and found SO many good reviews of it working for others. Its up to you but it wouldn't hurt any to try the johnswort for him. You can get it in capsule form. I've seen the johnswort work for quite a few hubbys on here. The docs pretty much said it was hopeless for them after the SA but lo & behold, it worked!! Just an idea :) and the johnswort is good for you too. But No matter which route you choose to start from, You will definitely be in my daily prayers! Keep me in yours as well! :) FX we are holding our babies soon!!


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - what a temp increase! Do you think ovulation is fast approaching? A lot of men have a complex when it comes to finding out if they are part of the reason that you aren't getting pregnant. I think it threatens their manhood. Have you had a deep conversation about what his unwillingness is doing to you? Perhaps you could trick him a little (I hate to say it) and collect a small sample for yourself and look at it under a microscope. They also have a test kit that you can get on amazon that will at least tell you if he's got good numbers. It can't tell you about morphology or motility though.

I had a minor temp dip today. Negative wondfo. Pretty sure this cycle was a bust and AF will arrive right on time. I'm really really disappointed and discouraged. I thought for sure we would have to this month seeing as that we timed it perfectly and my body was working. Just goes to show mid cycle cramps don't always mean a pregnancy on the way. I'm going to focus on cleaning the house up and vlogging and try to finish writing the rest of my book so that I can get some pics in and publish it. 

There are so many changes going on right now and I just feel stuck. I cried all day yesterday for no reason whatsoever and had major mood swings. Do you ever wonder if putting your dreams and wishes out into the universe is a bad omen? Like god heard what you said and is preventing good things from happening just because you want them?


----------



## Fiza123

mdscpa said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the support.
> About adoption I have always been very keen on it and would definitely ask dh about it.
> As for prescribing medication to up his swimmers..doctor prescribed clomifine but was clear that dh's infertility cant be treated. He said clomifine would only make his testosterone better. I think we are going to go ahead with multiple TESA with a 10% success rate. Need all your prayers.
> I hope you all get your bfps..fx fx
> 
> I hope everything goes well with that. Been googling lately trying to find any ladies with the same issue as you and found this.
> 
> "Meanwhile, give him 1000 mg vit c, 400 iu vit e, 1000 mg l-carnitine, 500 mg l-arginine, 50 mg zinc, men's multivitamin, 400 mg folic acid, flaxseed or fish oil. It's a huge number of pills, I know, but my Dh's SA went from 3 dead sperm to 9.8 mil in a few months. There's no guarantee of that result, since he had an underlying illness that caused the low count, but it can't hurt to try the supplements."
> 
> All these things mentioned above you can find in fertilaid for men, motility boosts and count boost. Maybe you can try that for your DH. And hopefully it work wonders. They so mentioned trying it for at least 6mos. It's a little bit expensive but cheaper than any other treatment. After which maybe you can have your dh take SA again to see if it helped. FX it will...... All my prayers to you FIZA....Click to expand...

Thanks Daphne, you have been kind to search my issue on google..Iam definitely going to try fertilaid.
Hope it will help..lets see if dh is ready to take it.


----------



## Fiza123

MolGold said:


> Fiza, Sorry to hear your news :hugs: In India I doubt if you will get fertilaid. I am from India too and my Dh was prescribed Miraqule for increasing sperm count.. and ecosprin. Look into those if it helps.
> 
> Kenna, I hope your DH agrees for an SA - these days you can just do the deed at home and carry it to a lab in 1 hour. I hope you get some answers! :flower:
> 
> Daphne, yay for TWW! we are close!
> 
> Mary and Jess, you guys look poised to get that BFP! :) FX!

I think we can order fertilaid online..definitely thinking about it :)


----------



## Fiza123

aidensmommy1 said:


> Fiza123 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the support.
> About adoption I have always been very keen on it and would definitely ask dh about it.
> As for prescribing medication to up his swimmers..doctor prescribed clomifine but was clear that dh's infertility cant be treated. He said clomifine would only make his testosterone better. I think we are going to go ahead with multiple TESA with a 10% success rate. Need all your prayers.
> I hope you all get your bfps..fx fx
> 
> the natural stuff like johnswort (horny goat weed) that the docs dont even use over here. In Germany its very commonly used to increase sperm count and could have a diff affect that the other stuff they gave him. All the docs were telling me that my tube was absolutely 100% not fixable (and every other blocked tube in the world lol) BUT its been proven to work! Docs dont know everything so dont loose hope yet. I know how your feeling. I felt like that when I first got my bad HSG results but now ive done research and found SO many good reviews of it working for others. Its up to you but it wouldn't hurt any to try the johnswort for him. You can get it in capsule form. I've seen the johnswort work for quite a few hubbys on here. The docs pretty much said it was hopeless for them after the SA but lo & behold, it worked!! Just an idea :) and the johnswort is good for you too. But No matter which route you choose to start from, You will definitely be in my daily prayers! Keep me in yours as well! :) FX we are holding our babies soon!!Click to expand...

Never heard about johnswort..but will definitely read about it.
Yes whenever I pray, I pray for u all and myself.


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]u6xUvfVjBd0[/youtube]


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Jess, your post made me tear up. I'm sorry this cycle seems to be over with :( I will watch the rest in a bit but I'm having a migraine and need to lay down.

Love all you ladies <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I feel know exactly what u mean in that last post on the previous page at the very end. I always feel like everything is going OPPOSITE of what I'm asking :( its so rough and it truly feels unfair. I'm praying for u! <3


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies... Hope you all are doing ok.... Sorry for not being here the whole day yesterday. It's our day off and most of the day we just rested... I'll be taking progesterone starting today after today's temp which seems to be so high at 4dpo compared to all my previous charts and i think it's safe already since i either O'ed on CD14 or yesterday (which is bad since we never BD'd) and today was the thermal shift before taking any progesterone supplements. FX temps stay that high and have my lining grow in time for implantation if egg's been fertilized at all. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Your BD schedule still looks great daphne! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I believed you asked me if I thought O was around yet. I think maybe it will be here in a few days, cramping has been crazy! Going to try and BD today but work stress and last night's migraine have put a damper on that. I'm ok if we don't catch the egg this cycle, I'm just so unsure of the future right now.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Your BD schedule still looks great daphne! FX FX FX!!!

I hope so too. I'm starting to hate FF, all my crosshairs seems to be on CD14 (last cycle manipulated - originally cd14 as well). Anyways, i hope we all get our :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, ur charts looking good so far! FX!! It kinda looks like mine at 4dpo lol. Also, I think FF always puts u on CD14 because u didn't correct ur O date on past charts so FF compares to the wrong data and gets confused. Its weird. I was worried I o'ed when I got my nice 4dpo rise too cuz I only bd'ed two days before that but I'm certain from all other signs and cp that I O'ed on CD16. Either way, bd 2 days before O is actually the best day for pregnancy they say but I personally always aim for 1 day before O. FX our eggys got fertilized and make it to our uterus's and STICKS! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

How are u doing jess?

AFM, I cant wait to take my temp tomorrow a.m because last night dh switched up the blankets while i was already sleeping ans he switched to a MUCH thinner comforter so I do feel my temp would have been higher, plus I woke at 430 so the adjusted temp would be a little higher but I don't like to adjust my temp if I wake early cuz who knows what it really would have been, you know? 
So, I have one sore bb today (lol) and bloating/cramping and a heavy feeling in lower abdomen and a slight lower backache but the backache is NOWHERE what it was the day before yesterday! Omgoshhh I couldn't even walk it hurt so bad! I think it was gas. That was awful! We'll see if its pms or pregnancy in a few days...fx!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have to say, its very weird for me that its CD 23 and I'm only 7dpo. Usually im 11dpo today. I'm happy I actually had a longer cycle this month! :)


----------



## mdscpa

My temp is doing as your's Mary.... Maybe we'll have same result at the end of our TWW....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> My temp is doing as your's Mary.... Maybe we'll have same result at the end of our TWW....

I noticed that! FX they're good results!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Temp dropped today. Period should be here soon.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry Jess :( I don't think it will be much longer before you get a BFP, you have gotten pregnant within a few cycles each time (if I remember correctly). FX for you!!!!

Lots of sticky baby dust to you all!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe, I'm sorry jess :-(. Maybe your body just needed the one extra month and this next one will be it. Or maybe a late implantation dip..its possible. My fingers are crossed veryyy tight that you'll see your BFP before August is over! I'm praying that happens for all of us...by the end of summer! FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I got positives in July, October, and January.....but nothing since then. My husband reminded me that each time we did get pregnant it was from spontaneous sex and not the planned out and timed intercourse we had this month. I'm glad I got the opk's before the cycle was done. Now I just need to find somewhere with softcups because my pads have been giving me a rash and tampons are kind of painful (tmi). Plus if I find them, I can use them post love making to hold his friends in. I just have to figure out how to catch them and get them in the cup lol.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry jess about the temp dip :( May you have bfp in the next cycle.... 

May we all have our :bfp: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

CHs moved to CD17. Now im feeling out already.... Became 3dpo instead of 6dpo.


----------



## Jrepp

That may be better timing wise because you will have more sperm up there waiting. The days before o are actually better for conceiving than the day of o.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> That may be better timing wise because you will have more sperm up there waiting. The days before o are actually better for conceiving than the day of o.

Daphne, Jess is right about what she said above! Don't feel it out!!!!


----------



## MolGold

Jess, hope AF kept away :flower:

How are you Kenna? Daphne, hope you had great BD timing even with CHs recaliberated.

Mary, I had gad and weird bloating all day too! God knows if its just PMS or a BFP in there :) FX! 

Fiza, hope you are doing well..


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm fine, Mol, just awaiting O!

FX this is your BFP month!


----------



## MrsB1982

Hello ladies!

I am Mummy to Noah (2 and 1/2) and my husband and I have decided Noah needs a little buddy so we are trying to conceive bubba number 2.

I used to be a member of BabynBump a couple of years ago so have decided to re-join now that we are trying again. I have been through a couple of the forums and you girls seem like a nice, friendly bunch so I was wondering if I could join you in the TTC#2 battle....?:shrug:

I came off the pill in June and my last period started 27/6/14. I am due AF yesterday but so far all I have had is some very very very light brown discharge but mainly just when I wipe. 

We did the deed:blush:1 week before my most fertile time of the month and one week after (duh!) so I doubt that I have fallen on that easily but fingers crossed! 

I am going to make sure I check the fertility calendar this month though and try to time it right! 

xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey there!!! Welcome! I'm Kenna, and am TTC #1 after a loss last year. :)

FX you get your BFP quickly so that Noah can have a little brother or sister very soon!

It may take your body a little bit longer to get to normal after the pill but I do hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## MrsB1982

Hi Kenna! Thanks for responding. I am desperate to talk about this with someone but I don't want to chat with friends or family just yet though, feels weird talking to them about TTC! :blush:

My name is Laura. 

I hope so, when I fell on with Noah it only took us a month after coming off the pill and we didn't time it with a fertility chart or anything like that. I did miscarry first time round though at 6 weeks and then fell on with Noah a month and a half later. 

I have everything crossed for you too! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome Laura! :) Good luck and tons of baby dust to u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, both jess and Kenna are right. Its a proven fact that sperm from 1&2 days before O is actually best because its up there waiting and ready. It does look like u may have oed on CD15 since it takes 24-48hrs for progesterone to rise ur body temp really good in alot of us women (not all obv) but id go with what FF is at for now so you don't feel down by testing early due to ur chart, u know? Good luck and I still think everything looks GREAT! You got it! :)


----------



## MrsB1982

Hey ladies, you are going to have to help me out with some jargon busting...! I cant keep up with you all with these funny acronyms!

Ok, so what does CD stand for? OPK? CHs? dpo...? :shrug: 

Sorry girls!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Wishing1010

CD=Cycle day 
OPK= ovulation predictor kit 
CH = crosshairs from a fertility charting app such as FertilityFriend
BD = baby dance (sex)
DTD = doing the deed (sex)
FF = fertility friend like I mentioned above
FX = fingers crossed 

That's just a few! Please do not hesitate to ask if you are unsure about any others!!!

So glad you joined us here, Laura! We will help you out int whatever way we can.


----------



## Jrepp

Hi Laura. Welcome to our group! Im sure Noah will have a buddy in no time! What methods are you going to be using to track your cycle?

P.s. Dpo- days past ovulation
Hpt - home pregnancy test
Bfn- big fat negative
Bfp - big fat positive
AF - aunt flow aka period


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, FX that dip means O will be coming soon!! I'm praying you O before CD20, but even better if Os today! :) FX! :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks Girls! :flower:

I don't know what to use. I have been checking your fertility friend signature thingys but because I don't use an OPK or check my basal temp or anything like that, I don't really have anything to enter but my last period date and the fact that I have light brown discharge but only when I wipe...?

Well tomorrow takes me 2 days late, I tested positive with Noah at 3 days late so will wait until end of the week before I test I think!

What do you girls recommend i use? Xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> Thanks Girls! :flower:
> 
> I don't know what to use. I have been checking your fertility friend signature thingys but because I don't use an OPK or check my basal temp or anything like that, I don't really have anything to enter but my last period date and the fact that I have light brown discharge but only when I wipe...?
> 
> Well tomorrow takes me 2 days late, I tested positive with Noah at 3 days late so will wait until end of the week before I test I think!
> 
> What do you girls recommend i use? Xx

I def recommend charting ur temps if no bfp this cycle ALONG with opks for ur first cycle temping. The opks will tell u that O is 12-48hrs away and ur temp will confirm that you have ovulated for sure because sometimes ur body will gear up to O and then just stop for whatever reason and then go on to O later so temping is useful to make sure u BD until u are sure u have O'ed..plus after u know ur LP is (The time from O until the day before AF starts again), you'll know the exact day AF is due for sure because ur LP won't usually change, unless taking new meds or something. 
Also, you may have ovulated late this past cycle or just O later than u expect in general. Most women don't O on day 14 like alot of the prediction calendars will tell you, I learned that fast after temping! Lol So it may just be too early for a bfp still at this point. And the minor spotting may be a great sign for u! It could have been implantation spotting and if thats the case, you should be able to get a BFP 2-5 days after the spotting ended :) Anyway, def go with the temping and opks for tracking ovulation. I have a feeling ull be preggers in no time! Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

I would say that the brown spotting is most probably the start of your period. If you get a full on period I would recommend just a few things that are minimal in terms of trying. 

1. Check your temperature in the mornings. You can google bbt temping for a lot of details, but the basics are getting a basal thermometer and taking your temperature at the same time each morning. It's best to take your temp after at least 4 hours of sleep. Basically temping can give you a clue as to how stable your hormones are (less fluctuation in daily temp = hormone stability). It will also let you know when ovulation has occurred, let you know how long your luteal phase is and tell you if AF is about to appear.

2. Opk's - you can get a pretty good opk tests through amazon.com. They are wondfo brand opk's. I'm not sure how much they are in England, but usually you can find opk and hpt combo packs for really cheap. The idea is to take the test between 11am and 5pm usually at the same time each day. The ovulation tests will tell you when your lh surges, which typically happens 12-48 hours before you ovulate. The drawback is that it tells you when the surge is happening, but doesn't tell you for sure if you ovulated which is why it's best to pair opk's with temping.

3. Checking cervical mucus - this sounds much grosser than it is. Basically you check the discharge in your undies (or reach inside to get a good sample) and observe the elasticity and wetness. After AF, typically mucus is dry. As AF approaches the mucus will become more wet and eventually take on an egg white consistancy right before ovulation. The egg white stuff is the most fertile.

All of these things can be tracked using fertility friend or ovufriend. I prefer ovufriend as I find it easier to input data.


----------



## aidensmommy1

This a.m I woke up with NO covers on and freezing (AC) so I *think* this is the reason for part of my drop today...whenever I'm not covered up good, my temp always ends up in the 97.7-97.8 range. Well lets see what tomorrow bring. I was going to use a frer today but ill wait until tomorrow IF my temp goes back up. FX! Otherwise, I'm ready for next cycle :) ive had this overwhelming good feeling for cycle #16 so hopefully that feeling is right (if I'm not already pregnant now of course!) I bet we'll be seeing lots of bfps in August! :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Thank you sooooooooo much girls!!! :flower:

I am going to go online now and order some OPKs and get some more info on temping :thumbup: 

I found a site called babymed which calculates a fertility calendar for you based on your last period date and cycle length but think the things you have suggested will be much more accurate.

FX you already have a bubba brewing Aidensmommy (sorry I haven't learnt everyone's names yet!!!! :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,
My name is Latreace and I have been trying to concieve again since lost in December. I was 4months and baby heart stop. It has been a journey. I had and HSG done on the 11th and I had a blocked tube on the right. My husband has low sperm count and has to see an urologist on the 6th. I had started to lose all hope but something is telling me not to give up. All and any advice is welcomed and I also would love some support.


----------



## MrsB1982

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> My name is Latreace and I have been trying to concieve again since lost in December. I was 4months and baby heart stop. It has been a journey. I had and HSG done on the 11th and I had a blocked tube on the right. My husband has low sperm count and has to see an urologist on the 6th. I had started to lose all hope but something is telling me not to give up. All and any advice is welcomed and I also would love some support.

Hi Latreace :hi:

I am really sorry to hear about your loss. Its a horrible feeling but we must do our best to keep our lost little ones in our memories but not to lose hope on having one in our arms one day too. :hugs: 

I don't know much on the technicalities on getting pregnant, although the girls on this thread have been educating me on that! :thumbup: 

I can tell you that you must remain positive, never give hope and stay healthy in both your body and your mind. Worrying about not falling on will get you nowhere! Just track your fertile times of the month, try and do the deed at least 3-4 times a week and stay happy and I am sure you will fall on in no time! :happydance:

Nice to meet you and look forward to chatting to you more xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you MrsB! I have been tracking and lost 30lbs so I understand and believe the staying healthy and tacking part. The positive mind is where I have trouble lol, but I am changing that. I am excited to be here with women who can shed some light on different things.


----------



## cutieq

I second what MrsB said. I think it's a lesson we could all learn. Keep a healthy positive mind, healthy body and spend as much time in the bedroom as possible. Other than, I don't feel like there's much more we can do.

I get so conflicted on all the TTC things that we do, but know so many mothers and pregnant women that have never tracked a thing or touched a pineapple lol. I'm trying to have a more relaxed approached going forward.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Cutieq - How are you doing? I remember you from another thread. I missed you over there.:hugs:


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello Cutieq - How are you doing? I remember you from another thread. I missed you over there.:hugs:

I'm doing great. I took a cycle off to NTNP last month. I was getting a little :wacko: and moved primarily to journals. Back in the saddle and ready to go this month. I'm afraid I'm setting myself up for a huge disaster because I'm so hopeful and eager this month lol. AF just started yesterday, so I'm nowhere near the TWW :coffee:


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - I know what you mean. It will happen for both of us soon. Maybe you needed that time off to just chillax!


----------



## Jrepp

How long have you ladies been trying?


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> How long have you ladies been trying?

AF returned May 2013 after getting off depo. Really "ttc" and paying attention to cycle since January 2014.


----------



## Jrepp

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/07/29/the-joys-of-today/

So I had my ortho appointment today. I don't know if I'm progressing or not! He said my leg is healing nicely but he doesn't know if it's as good as it's going to be or if it's going to be quite awhile before I'm fully healed up. At this point no physical therapy, no second surgery and no follow up appointment. His instructions were to not baby it (lol, me baby it?) and keep massaging it like I have been. I did talk him into a game ready machine....but it's only a rental. Don't really know where to go from there....

I'm on day 3 of bleeding. Small victory because this is the second month in a row in which I have bled for more than 36 hours! It seems to be slowing down, but I'm so excited!


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning ladies! :hi: 

So I feel as sick as a dog today :sick: don't know why, I don't normally feel sick when AF is here but who knows what's going on with my body atm! My last cycle ran 32 days, the one before that was 30 but I have only just stopping taking contraceptive pills in June so I guess its to be expected.

I am going to order some folic acid and start taking that as soon as it comes and aim to start doing the deed 3 times a week starting next week and see how it goes! 

I tried using Ovufriend and FertilityFriend but tbh I don't really understand them :shrug: I will just try it the old fashioned way this month and if it doesn't work, then I will order OPK's and do the temping thing.

Hope you ladies are feeling good today, have a good one! :flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I hope your leg heals & feels better soon! I'm praying its completely healed before ur 3 months preggers so ur not in pain! I fully expect to see ur bfp this cycle so FX for quick healing and lots of baby makin!!! :)

mrsB, FF is reallyyyyy easy to use. U just take ur temp w a basal body thermometer every am at that same time and just type the temps in every am and FF will let u knw when u have ovulated. If u want to try the old natural way tho, go for it! :) The only thing is when someones not temping, its very very hard to answer questions without knowing exactly when u o'ed and such. If u just check for cm and when u get the stuff that feels alot like left over semen, thats when ur most fertile. And bding every other day is def the best way to go if you aren't charting. If you guys are able to BD the every other day pattern, that'd makes sure u always have sperm up there awaiting the egg. Fx u get ur bfp before even needing to temp or opk! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Brighteye, ur chart looks good so far! FX it stay up like that!! :)
:dust: TO ALL!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm guessing this two day temp drop I had yest and today probably means AF will be here in 3 days as expected :(. Oh well, now ill be onto my lucky cycle 16 that I keep going on about. FX this next one will truly be my lucky cycle! I'm going to use the herbs for 10 more days this cycle as well for a second dosage for my tube :) I'm praying soooo hard!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess I hope your leg heals & feels better soon! I'm praying its completely healed before ur 3 months preggers so ur not in pain! I fully expect to see ur bfp this cycle so FX for quick healing and lots of baby makin!!! :)
> 
> mrsB, FF is reallyyyyy easy to use. U just take ur temp w a basal body thermometer every am at that same time and just type the temps in every am and FF will let u knw when u have ovulated. If u want to try the old natural way tho, go for it! :) The only thing is when someones not temping, its very very hard to answer questions without knowing exactly when u o'ed and such. If u just check for cm and when u get the stuff that feels alot like left over semen, thats when ur most fertile. And bding every other day is def the best way to go if you aren't charting. If you guys are able to BD the every other day pattern, that'd makes sure u always have sperm up there awaiting the egg. Fx u get ur bfp before even needing to temp or opk! :)

That does sound quite easy actually...I might invest in a basal body thermometer at the very least in that case! :thumbup:

Thank you as always!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsB1982

Does this one look ok to you guys? :shrug:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product..._act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AOXIB7DEQZZ33


----------



## brighteyez73

Aidensmommy - thank you I hope so too! My fx. I want to test but I am scared of the bfn.


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> Does this one look ok to you guys? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product..._act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AOXIB7DEQZZ33

This is perfect! As long as its a basil thermometer, all work good. :). I usually buy mine from rite aid or WalMart but amazon may be cheaper.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Where is everyone?! Kenna, Daphne, Molgold, how are you doing? 

Jess its awesome ur having a heavier AF again this cycle! Mine have been getting heavier every cycle since starting the enzymes and I truly feel thats a good sign for me and I def think you having a normal AF again is w GREAT sign for u! I'm super excited! 
Have u looked into taking the enzymes im on while u ttc to prevent any tissue from growing back? I hate that it grows back!! :(. I think ull have ur bfp well before it grows back any how but just something to think about :) GL!


----------



## Jrepp

I know.....everyone seems to have disappeared. Aside from the prenatal and folic acid, I am not really going to take anything this cycle. I've thought about herbs and enzymes and stuff, but am not going to because I don't want to try and fix something that doesn't need to be fixed if you know what I mean. 

Today I have just had some spotting but this cycle was 3 days of bleeding. That's pretty good I think. 

[youtube]AcA0pQzsVD4[/youtube]

Mary - do you have your follow up hsg scheduled?


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry, I left my phone at home ladies! I'm fine! I'm sure O is happening, can't wait to take my temp tomorrow!!!


----------



## cutieq

Jess, I have super light 3 - 4 day cycles and it worries me, but I guess if I conceived before, everything is ok. Hope this is your cycle!!

FX for O Wishing.


----------



## Jrepp

Omg you guys have to check out my latest blog! It's freakin funny!!

Kenna - I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So for the first time ever, I'm spotting a weird color w some like orangish blood...? Idk but AF isn't due for another 4 days so we'll see what tomorrow brings. I'm not getting my hopes up but FX my temp spikes tomorrow for a nice bfp! :)

Kenna, I too am super excited to see ur temp tomo! Ill be on right at 5 a.m to check ur chart! FX!


----------



## MolGold

I really want that to be IB, Mary!! :dust:

Kenna, those temps! FX!

jess I am glad you got a longish period. I myself bleed 1.5-2 days but have been pregnant before.. so as long as there is a period you should be fine.

AFM, 9dpo, not testing yet and not very hopeful. I thought I would O cd22, so we BD'd CD20(AM) and skipped CD21 morning, then in the scan I realized I O'd cd21(PM) :| so we went home and BD'd that night but not very hopeful we caught it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks molgold! Kenna, your temps def have ur usual O time pattern going on..fx sooo tight!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Where's your temp at Mary?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm about to enter my CD1 temp now...idk this whole cycle has been weird and I'm guessing O was CD13 like I originally thought bcuz of my LP length. The weird thing is, I woke up, there was no blood on my panty liner but then I sat down to pee and plop! A huge clot in the toilet!!? Idk what that was about but I will say, I def believe tissue must be coming out! I did get faint lines on my internet tests for a couple days so maybe my body wasn't ready for it or maybe there was going to be another chemical...idk. I guess ill add a positive opk to CD13 to make my ch's move for my stats. Well here I am, on lucky cycle #16. FX for lots of baby dust and sticky beans!! :)
:dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning girls. :hi:

Aidensmommy I am soooooo excited for you and have got everything crossed! :happydance:

I can't wait to get my thermometer so I can start tracking my temps too with you girls! :thumbup:

How are you all feeling today? xxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

AF hasn't fully started but I put light flow on my chart and changed my chs to be more correct. I actually believe O was late on CD14 looking back at my notes but its close enough now. Anyway, I had that clot when I woke up but other than that, so far its spotting with bad bad cramps, especially over my tube area. I expect AF to pick up today so I figured id change my chart already. I'm so excited to see if my tubes open this cycle or if its open in Sept at my hsg..fx!


----------



## ab75

Aaarrrgghhh Mary, I thought this was it for you. Hope you're right and it happens cycle 16 xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

How is everyone?

Aidensmommy - I hope it is just IB. AF stay away!!! FX


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Aidensmommy - I hope it is just IB. AF stay away!!! FX

brighteyez will will you test?


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone?

Cutieq - I did test and it was a BFN. AF is due today and I guess she can come at anytime today or tomorrow. I have a moderate headache and slight cramping plus my temp dropped a little this morning. I think I am out. Don't believe you can get an BFP this late I would think 12dpo would be a great time for it.


----------



## MrsB1982

Aw, keeping my FX for you Latreace!!:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm about to enter my CD1 temp now...idk this whole cycle has been weird and I'm guessing O was CD13 like I originally thought bcuz of my LP length. The weird thing is, I woke up, there was no blood on my panty liner but then I sat down to pee and plop! A huge clot in the toilet!!? Idk what that was about but I will say, I def believe tissue must be coming out! I did get faint lines on my internet tests for a couple days so maybe my body wasn't ready for it or maybe there was going to be another chemical...idk. I guess ill add a positive opk to CD13 to make my ch's move for my stats. Well here I am, on lucky cycle #16. FX for lots of baby dust and sticky beans!! :)
> :dust:

That's typically what happens to me. I think it gets stuck right there and the angle of the pad can't catch it. I asked earlier but didn't see a reply.....did you get your repeat hsg scheduled?



brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Cutieq - I did test and it was a BFN. AF is due today and I guess she can come at anytime today or tomorrow. I have a moderate headache and slight cramping plus my temp dropped a little this morning. I think I am out. Don't believe you can get an BFP this late I would think 12dpo would be a great time for it.

Your temp is still well above the coverline so you may not be out yet. Some women don't get a positive until 16dpo. Fingers crossed the witch stays away!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Jrepp - I hope your right the way I feel is a little different than normal so I pray this is it. Although I am not as to when I ovulated.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm about to enter my CD1 temp now...idk this whole cycle has been weird and I'm guessing O was CD13 like I originally thought bcuz of my LP length. The weird thing is, I woke up, there was no blood on my panty liner but then I sat down to pee and plop! A huge clot in the toilet!!? Idk what that was about but I will say, I def believe tissue must be coming out! I did get faint lines on my internet tests for a couple days so maybe my body wasn't ready for it or maybe there was going to be another chemical...idk. I guess ill add a positive opk to CD13 to make my ch's move for my stats. Well here I am, on lucky cycle #16. FX for lots of baby dust and sticky beans!! :)
> :dust:
> 
> That's typically what happens to me. I think it gets stuck right there and the angle of the pad can't catch it. I asked earlier but didn't see a reply.....did you get your repeat hsg scheduled?
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Cutieq - I did test and it was a BFN. AF is due today and I guess she can come at anytime today or tomorrow. I have a moderate headache and slight cramping plus my temp dropped a little this morning. I think I am out. Don't believe you can get an BFP this late I would think 12dpo would be a great time for it.Click to expand...
> 
> Your temp is still well above the coverline so you may not be out yet. Some women don't get a positive until 16dpo. Fingers crossed the witch stays away!Click to expand...

It never happens to me when AF first starts. And last night the black stringy stuff was exactly like the stuff I had while drinking my herbal tea so I honestly think some of it has been scar tissue & such draining like its suppose To. All the success stories on the enzymes that ive read, the women described this black d/c or blood & the ones it didn't work for did not see it so this also gets me hopeful that it's actually working! . 
And no, I haven't scheduled yet. I was going to call and schedule my HSG for the beginning of next cycle but dh and I have been going back and forth trying to decide if we want to do it in Sept or Oct..lol..We just want to give the enzymes as much time as possible, without going TOO crazy wondering if its working! lol but I'm def calling by Monday to schedule so ill force myself to decide by then if I want to wait the extra month or not. I plan to walk into this next HSG with more faith of good results than ever and I'm going to do everything I can (take a xanax or adavan) before the procedure to help keep my body from tensing up some. I'm praying it works and I'm also praying the dye flows right through this time so I have half the pain! FX to that! Dh said "That was the most painful thing I think ill ever see you experience.. We should make Sure we give the enzymes enough time so its not so bad for [US]." lol Apparently he can feel my physical pain haha. But he's right...My 1st HSG was def the most painful thing in my life. It was 100% worse than vaginal child birth to me, no lie! Last time the dye pushed through the beginning half of my blockage so FX it not so painfully helps push through whatever blockage is now remaining...if any. Please everyone pray super hard for my tube to open over the next month or two! The more prayers, the better! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Brighteyez, looking at ur chart and positive opks, I think u may be 8-9 dpo today. I'm thinking you O'ed on CD20 or 21 its hard with the few missing temps but from what u do have and ur +opks, I have a feeling this is the case and you just had a minor delay in O. If the witch doesn't show on time and no bfp, id remove the other positive opk and just go with the later ones and let FF "readjust" if ur LP doesn't add up like it should. I believe there's definitely still a great chance for ur BFP! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

I had my HSG this month so maybe it threw things off. We will see.


----------



## MrsB1982

Hey ladies. 

My thermometer has arrived today so going to start tracking temps tomorrow!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm about to enter my CD1 temp now...idk this whole cycle has been weird and I'm guessing O was CD13 like I originally thought bcuz of my LP length. The weird thing is, I woke up, there was no blood on my panty liner but then I sat down to pee and plop! A huge clot in the toilet!!? Idk what that was about but I will say, I def believe tissue must be coming out! I did get faint lines on my internet tests for a couple days so maybe my body wasn't ready for it or maybe there was going to be another chemical...idk. I guess ill add a positive opk to CD13 to make my ch's move for my stats. Well here I am, on lucky cycle #16. FX for lots of baby dust and sticky beans!! :)
> :dust:
> 
> That's typically what happens to me. I think it gets stuck right there and the angle of the pad can't catch it. I asked earlier but didn't see a reply.....did you get your repeat hsg scheduled?
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Cutieq - I did test and it was a BFN. AF is due today and I guess she can come at anytime today or tomorrow. I have a moderate headache and slight cramping plus my temp dropped a little this morning. I think I am out. Don't believe you can get an BFP this late I would think 12dpo would be a great time for it.Click to expand...
> 
> Your temp is still well above the coverline so you may not be out yet. Some women don't get a positive until 16dpo. Fingers crossed the witch stays away!Click to expand...
> 
> It never happens to me when AF first starts. And last night the black stringy stuff was exactly like the stuff I had while drinking my herbal tea so I honestly think some of it has been scar tissue & such draining like its suppose To. All the success stories on the enzymes that ive read, the women described this black d/c or blood & the ones it didn't work for did not see it so this also gets me hopeful that it's actually working! .
> And no, I haven't scheduled yet. I was going to call and schedule my HSG for the beginning of next cycle but dh and I have been going back and forth trying to decide if we want to do it in Sept or Oct..lol..We just want to give the enzymes as much time as possible, without going TOO crazy wondering if its working! lol but I'm def calling by Monday to schedule so ill force myself to decide by then if I want to wait the extra month or not. I plan to walk into this next HSG with more faith of good results than ever and I'm going to do everything I can (take a xanax or adavan) before the procedure to help keep my body from tensing up some. I'm praying it works and I'm also praying the dye flows right through this time so I have half the pain! FX to that! Dh said "That was the most painful thing I think ill ever see you experience.. We should make Sure we give the enzymes enough time so its not so bad for [US]." lol Apparently he can feel my physical pain haha. But he's right...My 1st HSG was def the most painful thing in my life. It was 100% worse than vaginal child birth to me, no lie! Last time the dye pushed through the beginning half of my blockage so FX it not so painfully helps push through whatever blockage is now remaining...if any. Please everyone pray super hard for my tube to open over the next month or two! The more prayers, the better! :)Click to expand...

Praying for you! I just want to know if the enzymes are working.



MrsB1982 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> My thermometer has arrived today so going to start tracking temps tomorrow!

I use ovufriend and fertility friend. They both do basically the same thing, but I find ovufriend much easier to enter data and all that. You can sign up here https://ovufriend.com/?code=8dd620d6dbdcc7ef8f366d3dc99b966bc8a315df



Today is allergy testing day. I seriously almost died yesterday during an allergy attack (hives covering whole body and difficulty breathing). We are leaving in 15 minutes or so. I'll update when I get back


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I want to know as well! I wish it wasn't such an invasive procedure because if it was id go this month AND October (if needed) lol. I'm going nuts every cycle wondering if my tube opened and also wondering if having an hsg will actually help me conceive quicker..ugh! Decisions, decisions!! I will DEF go by the month of October though, thats for sure! I just really want to know sooner than that as well. We'll see...FX for good results!


----------



## Jrepp

So, I have to go back for a skin prick test and blood test. All the deeds are in my blog but I want to call and see if I can get in sooner.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I'm sorry to hear about all of that! Thats scary but itd be good to know IF u do have it. I pray you dont though! I hope you can get into the doctor very quickly for a blood test! What would happen if u did have it? Ive never heard of this. Ill have to ask Dr google more about it. I jus hope everything's okay!! <3


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not quite sure to be honest. I was trying to pay attention, but it was really hard. I think they would put me on some meds to get it under control and then its just a matter of maintenance. She did tell me to take Zyrtec instead of Benadryl though because it is more safe for ttc. THe hard part was the doctor student was pregnant :(


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies...... Sorry for being MIA for a couple of days. We were on vacation for 5 days after almost a year wait. I've missed a lot in here. Will try to go through with all them. 

To the new ladies, welcome aboard i'm Daphne by the way. 

Mary, sorry :af: got you. Maybe your 16th cycle is the ONE!!!!! FX!!!!!

Jess, :( I can't imagine what you've been going through. Praying for your health so you can start a healthy TTC this cycle.....

I MISS YOU ALL LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD TO BE BACK!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

How's everyone??? Been so quiet this day, huh..... Have tweaked my last 2 charts. Seems to make my LP more consistent and for me to have a good basis on when to test this cycle and for me to have a good fertile stats. I even deleted the first chart, it's incomplete so have to disregard it so not to mess with the following charts. I know i shouldn't have done that but i can just put them back on once this cycle is finished.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> How's everyone??? Been so quiet this day, huh..... Have tweaked my last 2 charts. Seems to make my LP more consistent and for me to have a good basis on when to test this cycle and for me to have a good fertile stats. I even deleted the first chart, it's incomplete so have to disregard it so not to mess with the following charts. I know i shouldn't have done that but i can just put them back on once this cycle is finished.

I think this will help FF help you Much better! :) 
Its been pretty quiet here for a wk or so ive noticed. I think many of us are just dealing with soo much right now, including non ttc stuff, ugh. I know I have ALOT going on so I haven't been talking much.. I miss u all tho! Ive noticed every 2-3 months it gets really quiet in here for a wk or so and then we all get excited again lol. 

your chart looks different Daphne. FX!! If it goes up again tomorrow, id be testing :). Good luck and tons of baby dust!!
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone??? Been so quiet this day, huh..... Have tweaked my last 2 charts. Seems to make my LP more consistent and for me to have a good basis on when to test this cycle and for me to have a good fertile stats. I even deleted the first chart, it's incomplete so have to disregard it so not to mess with the following charts. I know i shouldn't have done that but i can just put them back on once this cycle is finished.
> 
> I think this will help FF help you Much better! :)
> Its been pretty quiet here for a wk or so ive noticed. I think many of us are just dealing with soo much right now, including non ttc stuff, ugh. I know I have ALOT going on so I haven't been talking much.. I miss u all tho! Ive noticed every 2-3 months it gets really quiet in here for a wk or so and then we all get excited again lol.
> 
> your chart looks different Daphne. FX!! If it goes up again tomorrow, id be testing :). Good luck and tons of baby dust!!
> :dust:Click to expand...


I hope it does..... I noticed i had 3 high temps this cycle after O so that's different. Also, if i did ovulate on CD17 this cycle that would make me 8dpo today so tomorrow and the next day i will be expecting a temp drop if this is a :bfn:


----------



## Jrepp

It's been really quiet, but I haven't been successful in getting people to chat either.

Here is yesterday's vlog. If you haven't subscribed, please do so:

[youtube]9jiEwIHf0Pw[/youtube]


----------



## mdscpa

Woke up two hours earlier when i took my temp. So i don't know if it's even reliable.... We'll see what tomorrow brings. Back to usual work hours so succeeding temps will 2 hours early from today.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, Its looks to me like u O'ed on CD15 but idk...i guess we'll see soon enough when ur bfp comes! FX!!! :)

I think my temp today may be discarded tomorrow...dh and I were snuggled up tight when I woke up so I think I got part of his body heat lol. But we'll see tomorrow. I usually have to discard at least one AF temp from them going crazy on me. 

I wish I had more to talk about lately. My life is so full of stress right now (in the middle of moving but haven't even found a place yet!!! Getting nervous because times getting close!) So my minds been everywhere lately. I know we'll get in to a place on time, I just dont know if it'll be in the town I want aiden staying in school at so that's what's stressing me out so badly. The WHOLE reason I haven't moved to MA for IVF is ive been waiting for this next (and last) yr of his K-1st grade school to be over with. If we don't find a place here on time, I guess maybe its our time to go start looking into IVF. IDK. Soo much to think about! This is all because my landlord wants to up the rent by more than 60% and thats not legal to ask so he decided he wanted to "evict me for being late ONE month"...LIAR!! I was DAYS late because he wasn't home!!!! I filed a hearing against that so I have to go speak in front of the judge tomorrow and tell Our side because this was NOT ok or even legal by any means! They followed none of my tenant rights through this and we were NEVER EVER behind on rent but thats what he's trying to say...all because he thinks he needs $400 more per month on top of his other property income and his own electric business. Alls I have to say is Greed! I'm sorry about all this babbling. I've been holding this back for a month or so and figured id let u all kno what's been going on. Ugh. He didn't even give us the legal amount of time to be out so although a hearing and everything has been set, its only been 30 days as of now! If he would have done everything the LEGAL way, we would have no issue getting into a new place on time. I'm so anxious about speaking in front of the judge while they bring their big lawyer to represent them and I'm going just me and dh because they messed up so much and are wrong so I know I don't need one to win, I wish I just had a lawyer to save me the anxiety and nervousness of talking in front of a court room. I cant even believe im in this situation right now! Its ridiculous. :sigh: Ill let you all know what happens tomorrow..

Hopefully ill be on before tomorrow. Still have quite a bit of packing to do today. I cant believe after 3 yrs of faithfully paying rent and being the best tenants possible that they can just kick me out so fast. I'm anxious to hear what the judge has to say about the situation because I have a feeling the judge will grant more time for us to find a place since we clearly haven't had enough time to and are being kicked out for unreasonable purposes. This was mine and dhs first place together. This duplex has turned into our home, so this is all getting to me emotionally in a few dif ways. I didn't even really have an AF this cycle! It was light and spotting the whole time and I'm sure all the stress this past month is my answer for that. Alright I said sorry about the book awhile ago lol. Pray that things go good for us tomorrow please. This is crazy!!! I have seen a few moving vans lately so hopefully we'll be seeing LOTS of for rent signs popping up everywhere. I'm sure I'm just worrying a little bit TOO much, ive just never been in this situation because I'm a very honest person so I'm quite thrown by it all. FX justice is served to the RIGHT party tomorrow! 
I hope all u ladies have a great day and lots of baby dust to u all!!!


----------



## ab75

Mary, that's horrible. I hope the judge is on your side xx


----------



## jade01

Hi I'm new to this site so not really sure how it all work's just looking to be able to chat with ladies going through what I am. 
I'm currently TTC I'm 12dpo and freaking out
1 miscarriage at 12 weeks
2 miscarriages at 16 weeks 
Mummy to a 3yr old girl 
Hoping for a rainbow baby.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, maybe ull see a nice rise for u tomorrow a.m after ur nice tine camping!! :) I know u don't have any bding entered yet but hopefully u get one round in if this is it, if not, ur body will have had more time for the vitex any how so either way, I think everything will work out good :) Everythings crosses for u! Love yoou!! <333 I hope you guys had a blast camping!! I will txt you when its not too early :) lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

ab75 said:


> Mary, that's horrible. I hope the judge is on your side xx

thank you :) I'm praying he will be since in this case, its truly a wrongful eviction so as long as the judge gives us at least 30 more days, I KNOW a place will open up for us in Aidens school district. Ive been praying and will be praying all day until tomorrow comes. I'm soo nervous. Court rooms make me anxious if I'm there to support others as it is...I can just imagine how nervous ill be going in for myself. Fingers crossed that this judge REALLY listens to what I have to say. I dont know what happens if we "win" the case...idk if that puts the eviction off or what. I think that's alot of what's bugging me is I don't even know the exact date we have to be out by yet! I feel sick to my stomach just thinking about it all. It feels good to let it all out though. Well, FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

jade01 said:


> Hi I'm new to this site so not really sure how it all work's just looking to be able to chat with ladies going through what I am.
> I'm currently TTC I'm 12dpo and freaking out
> 1 miscarriage at 12 weeks
> 2 miscarriages at 16 weeks
> Mummy to a 3yr old girl
> Hoping for a rainbow baby.

Hi :) Welcome to our thread! Do u chart temps or anything or how do you track O? Have u tested yet? I always start testing by 9-10 dpo lol anywhoo, are u experiencing any symptoms? I wish u lots of luck and baby dust and I pray you get ur sticky bean! We all well deserve it! Fingers crossed! 
:dust:


----------



## Jennuuh

Ugh Mary! That is SO unfair! I hope justice is served and you're granted more time to move - They can't say you're late for rent if he was out of town. That's ridiculous. =/ 

Jade - So sorry for your late losses. Good luck this month - Hope this is your sticky!

Jess - Hope you get good news on your allergy results. I can't imagine how miserable you are!

Also, sorry to barge in, but since this was one of the first threads I got started on when I signed up, I figured I'd let you ladies know that on Friday we confirmed that our little baby bean is 100% a little LADY! We're so excited to be team :pink: but I was definitely shocked since I was completely convinced baby was a boy this whole time. I hope you ladies get your BFP soon! I can't wait to celebrate your successes!


----------



## jade01

Thank you no I haven't started temp charting yet if I have no luck this month I will start charting onmy next cycle. I have been using ovulation prediction kits so pretty sure of when I o. I've been feeling very tired the last couple of days and I had what I think was implantation bleed at 7dpo my boobs are super sore and I just have this feeling that I am pregnant. I took a test this afternoon and I can see a second line but it's so light I don't if my eyes are playing tricks on me I'm going to test in the morning so fingers crossed. My last miscarriage was six months ago and I have been TTC since then with no luck.


----------



## mdscpa

Actually, if i put back my fertile CM from cd 15-16 FF will put my CH on CD15 which makes sense coz that would bring me to 36 hours after the trigger which is the average time you ovulate after the shot. I know i covered the bases but the question is, did they meet and get implanted? We'll know after few more days. Might test on this friday if temps are still high. Better hoping than getting a bfn if i test early...

About your hearing, just try to be honest and calm you'll be good. Praying the judge will take your side.....


----------



## Jennuuh

jade01 said:


> Thank you no I haven't started temp charting yet if I have no luck this month I will start charting onmy next cycle. I have been using ovulation prediction kits so pretty sure of when I o. I've been feeling very tired the last couple of days and I had what I think was implantation bleed at 7dpo my boobs are super sore and I just have this feeling that I am pregnant. I took a test this afternoon and I can see a second line but it's so light I don't if my eyes are playing tricks on me I'm going to test in the morning so fingers crossed. My last miscarriage was six months ago and I have been TTC since then with no luck.


Anyway you could upload it so we can see it? Maybe we can offer some insight.


----------



## mdscpa

Alf mabrouk jenuuh..... That's how they say "a thousand congratulations". Pretty sure you're so excited even though it's not a boy.... I wanted to have a boy as first child but no matter what i'll be in heaven if i get pregnant....


----------



## Jennuuh

mdscpa said:


> Alf mabrouk jenuuh..... That's how they say "a thousand congratulations". Pretty sure you're so excited even though it's not a boy.... I wanted to have a boy as first child but no matter what i'll be in heaven if i get pregnant....


We are over the moon and would have been SO happy either way! We have a very healthy baby so far, and I couldn't more thankful of that - Gender is irrelevant next to great health :)


----------



## jade01

This is the pic of my test from today let me know what you think
 



Attached Files:







20140803_204354-1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mdscpa

I see it jade..... :wohoo:

FX it gets darker and be a sticky one.


----------



## jade01

I thought so I'll have to buy some more tomorrow to see if it gets darker, im trying to stay positive but don't want to get my hopes up after chemical pregnancies any way fingers crossed! :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Definitely see it Jade!!!! FX for an even darker test!


----------



## Wishing1010

It stormed all night and our tent was leaking so now we are in the car waiting for the rain to stop so we can go home lol.

No BD session, no temping this morning. This cycle has turned into a not trying cycle after everything that has been going on with work lately. For those of you who don't know, a coworker of mine got into a terrible accident on Friday and is in pretty bad shape. He will pull through but it's been so hard. Such a good person and I can't stand that this has happened. His wife and I talked for a good long time last night and I couldn't stop thinking about him and his family all night. He has more surgeries ahead, please keep him in your thoughts and prayers, his name is Jason.

And, we got a new president of our company, and he is consuming a lot of my time at work and other projects as well. I don't think this is a good time to be TTC. I don't want to get stressed and have another MC.

Sorry for bringing all that up in here, I just didn't want you ladies to worry about me!!!

OMG Jenna!!!!!!! Congrats Hun!!!!!!!!!!!! She will be a beauty just like her mama!!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Definitely see it Jade! FX'd its undeniable when you test next!

Kenna - Ugh! Sounds like a horrid time for camping! I'm sorry for all the stress you're going through. Will definitely keep your friend in my thoughts! I had 3 friends from school get in to a car accident last week and one was thrown from the car and she will never walk again. All because they decided to drink and drive. She was driving and didn't put her seat belt on. They swerved just a bit off the side, she lost control, they cllipped a tree and rolled. The passenger has a huge gash in her head from her forehead to the back of her head and had to have surgery on her ankle and tibia and she has a few messed up ribs. The guy in the back has broken ribs and that's it. They're all lucky they are alive. 

I hope you can get back on the road again to conceiving once work slows down and it's less stressful. And a huge thank you on the congrats! We're so excited :)


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, Its looks to me like u O'ed on CD15 but idk...i guess we'll see soon enough when ur bfp comes! FX!!! :)
> 
> I think my temp today may be discarded tomorrow...dh and I were snuggled up tight when I woke up so I think I got part of his body heat lol. But we'll see tomorrow. I usually have to discard at least one AF temp from them going crazy on me.
> 
> I wish I had more to talk about lately. My life is so full of stress right now (in the middle of moving but haven't even found a place yet!!! Getting nervous because times getting close!) So my minds been everywhere lately. I know we'll get in to a place on time, I just dont know if it'll be in the town I want aiden staying in school at so that's what's stressing me out so badly. The WHOLE reason I haven't moved to MA for IVF is ive been waiting for this next (and last) yr of his K-1st grade school to be over with. If we don't find a place here on time, I guess maybe its our time to go start looking into IVF. IDK. Soo much to think about! This is all because my landlord wants to up the rent by more than 60% and thats not legal to ask so he decided he wanted to "evict me for being late ONE month"...LIAR!! I was DAYS late because he wasn't home!!!! I filed a hearing against that so I have to go speak in front of the judge tomorrow and tell Our side because this was NOT ok or even legal by any means! They followed none of my tenant rights through this and we were NEVER EVER behind on rent but thats what he's trying to say...all because he thinks he needs $400 more per month on top of his other property income and his own electric business. Alls I have to say is Greed! I'm sorry about all this babbling. I've been holding this back for a month or so and figured id let u all kno what's been going on. Ugh. He didn't even give us the legal amount of time to be out so although a hearing and everything has been set, its only been 30 days as of now! If he would have done everything the LEGAL way, we would have no issue getting into a new place on time. I'm so anxious about speaking in front of the judge while they bring their big lawyer to represent them and I'm going just me and dh because they messed up so much and are wrong so I know I don't need one to win, I wish I just had a lawyer to save me the anxiety and nervousness of talking in front of a court room. I cant even believe im in this situation right now! Its ridiculous. :sigh: Ill let you all know what happens tomorrow..
> 
> Hopefully ill be on before tomorrow. Still have quite a bit of packing to do today. I cant believe after 3 yrs of faithfully paying rent and being the best tenants possible that they can just kick me out so fast. I'm anxious to hear what the judge has to say about the situation because I have a feeling the judge will grant more time for us to find a place since we clearly haven't had enough time to and are being kicked out for unreasonable purposes. This was mine and dhs first place together. This duplex has turned into our home, so this is all getting to me emotionally in a few dif ways. I didn't even really have an AF this cycle! It was light and spotting the whole time and I'm sure all the stress this past month is my answer for that. Alright I said sorry about the book awhile ago lol. Pray that things go good for us tomorrow please. This is crazy!!! I have seen a few moving vans lately so hopefully we'll be seeing LOTS of for rent signs popping up everywhere. I'm sure I'm just worrying a little bit TOO much, ive just never been in this situation because I'm a very honest person so I'm quite thrown by it all. FX justice is served to the RIGHT party tomorrow!
> I hope all u ladies have a great day and lots of baby dust to u all!!!

What a horrendous situation to be in! Your landlord sounds like he has some issues and is taking it out on you. I hope that the judge sees things fairly and gives you time to find a place. Do you have any documents to support your side of the story such as a check duplicate and phone logs? You may also want to bring the note that the landlord gave you. I think that if the judge finds in your favor, you actually won't have to move.



Jennuuh said:


> Ugh Mary! That is SO unfair! I hope justice is served and you're granted more time to move - They can't say you're late for rent if he was out of town. That's ridiculous. =/
> 
> Jade - So sorry for your late losses. Good luck this month - Hope this is your sticky!
> 
> Jess - Hope you get good news on your allergy results. I can't imagine how miserable you are!
> 
> Also, sorry to barge in, but since this was one of the first threads I got started on when I signed up, I figured I'd let you ladies know that on Friday we confirmed that our little baby bean is 100% a little LADY! We're so excited to be team :pink: but I was definitely shocked since I was completely convinced baby was a boy this whole time. I hope you ladies get your BFP soon! I can't wait to celebrate your successes!

Thank you for sticking around. I know that at least for me I feel abandoned when someone that has been with us for a while gets pregnant and jumps ship. Yay for team pink!! Have you told your family or are you keeping it a secret?



mdscpa said:


> Actually, if i put back my fertile CM from cd 15-16 FF will put my CH on CD15 which makes sense coz that would bring me to 36 hours after the trigger which is the average time you ovulate after the shot. I know i covered the bases but the question is, did they meet and get implanted? We'll know after few more days. Might test on this friday if temps are still high. Better hoping than getting a bfn if i test early...
> 
> About your hearing, just try to be honest and calm you'll be good. Praying the judge will take your side.....

My advice would be to not mess with the chart and let it do its thing. When you take it to a fertility specialist the data you changed and/or admitted could change or hinder a diagnosis. You can always make notes in the bottom as reminders of what is going on. Fingers crossed you caught the egg and that it implants.



mdscpa said:


> Alf mabrouk jenuuh..... That's how they say "a thousand congratulations". Pretty sure you're so excited even though it's not a boy.... I wanted to have a boy as first child but no matter what i'll be in heaven if i get pregnant....

I want a boy too (although at this point I would settle for a baby of either gender). I just like the idea of my son protecting his little brothers and sisters. 



jade01 said:


> This is the pic of my test from today let me know what you think

It looks like a line to me. Try to retest in the morning with first morning urine. Good luck!



Wishing1010 said:


> It stormed all night and our tent was leaking so now we are in the car waiting for the rain to stop so we can go home lol.
> 
> No BD session, no temping this morning. This cycle has turned into a not trying cycle after everything that has been going on with work lately. For those of you who don't know, a coworker of mine got into a terrible accident on Friday and is in pretty bad shape. He will pull through but it's been so hard. Such a good person and I can't stand that this has happened. His wife and I talked for a good long time last night and I couldn't stop thinking about him and his family all night. He has more surgeries ahead, please keep him in your thoughts and prayers, his name is Jason.
> 
> And, we got a new president of our company, and he is consuming a lot of my time at work and other projects as well. I don't think this is a good time to be TTC. I don't want to get stressed and have another MC.
> 
> Sorry for bringing all that up in here, I just didn't want you ladies to worry about me!!!
> 
> OMG Jenna!!!!!!! Congrats Hun!!!!!!!!!!!! She will be a beauty just like her mama!!!

If you can't post it here, where can you vent it out? I'm sorry your camping trip got rained out. At least you can blame it on the rain and not just being a chicken and getting to scared. What is your work planning on doing?


AFM: Quite a bit to write about but this post is already really long. I just spent the last 3 hours creating an intro to my youtube videos. What do you guys think?

[youtube]4gGu0f_czWU[/youtube]


----------



## aidensmommy1

jade01 said:


> This is the pic of my test from today let me know what you think

def a bfp! FX it gets dark as can be! :) Its definitely a bfp tho!


----------



## cutieq

Nice line jade!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Jess. I have part of stuff I wish I had but we did alot of in person communication when it comes to paying rent and such because he lives below me & at first he would leave mt receipt at my door and he stopped!!! Like 6 months before and I was dumb and trusted him and his father (his father is the real landlord but I never even spoke to him) BUT he did write on court paperwork that I was caught up until I was late and at that point he said I was "A month late" when it wasn't even truly late yet! As u said, I hope I get a fair judge who will hear me out. The landlord has NO other complaint about us so its clearly ALL about wanting more money. I dont see why the judge wouldn't give us the extra 30 days im asking for. At this point, I do want to find a new place regardless of if the judge says I can stay another year because of him living below us. Its uncomfortable everytime I walk outside, u know? And this jerk has the nerve to throw aidens toy away a few days back!!! I was furious! I keep my mouth shut like the good tenant I am though. Its so hard to! I just felt like my 6 year old has nothing to do with whatever is up his ass & for him to throw away his toy was just completely out of line. Nothing gets to me more than when someone feels they need to involve my child. I'm praying this house down the rd will be open and ready on time. Its a full house and beautiful. We'll see how it all goes soon! FX!


----------



## Jennuuh

I hope that house opens up for you in time Mary. I wouldn't be able to STAND living above a guy that was taking me to court for being late on rent when he wasn't even in town to pay!! 

Asinine!! Hope he gets his in court and you get your extension. I don't see how you wouldn't.

Jess - I still feel weird over in the trimester boards, and I feel comfortable here, but I try not to invade since I know it can be hard on some women. So I just pop back in every so often :) Hope you're doing well, also. We've told a few family members so far, but have a few more key ones to tell like my DH's mom and dad and grandma. So after them, we'll have 3 weeks to keep our secret to ourselves, then we'll announce to everyone else, social media, etc., after we get our first round of maternity pics + gender reveal photo's!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jess, I actually removed the override for my last two charts and let FF do it's own diagnosis..... For my current cycle, I still haven't put back the fertile CM i have from CD 15-17. I will put them back on once LP becomes longer than 13days for the current Ovulation. I know i could have Oed later (CD17) that's 3 days more. With that, i'm still waiting til 16dpo to see what my temps would be before i start testing and before i put my fertile CM back on CD15-17.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks jennuuh! I am shaking right now. I feel so stressed. I just can't get the anxiety about being in front of this judge. Watch, it'll probably go way quicker and smoother than I expect...i hope! Lol dh keeps saying that to me "just think, we'll only be up there for a short amount of time, probably only 5 mins tops" lol, he tries :) I cannot wait for 830 to just come and go so I am done with the judge and so I know how much time left here we'll be looking at. Anxiously waiting...


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope all goes well today, Mary. I know you are nervous but I agree with your DH! It will probably be a lot quicker and go more smoothly than you expect :) remember to focus more on the judge than anyone else. Ignore the rest of the room. Many :hugs:, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Kenna. I was going to txt u but wasn't sure if u were truly up yet. Ill probably be textin u while I'm waiting in the court though. Uhhh. I keep thinking "look at the judge only", like u told me the a few days ago and now but my belly keeps twisting into knots! I cannot wait until its over! If I had a new apt to go to right this minute, id do it and skip court lol. Idk why I get myself so nervous and worked up about stuff! My anxiety disorder makes stuff like this incredibly hard for me. I'm sure you and dh are right and everything will go just fine. I wish I could make myself stop thinking about it so I stop working myself up more! I'm want to sleep more so in not thinking but I'm afraid ill over sleep if I let myself sleep more lol. I'm going crazy!! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, it looks like O hasn't passed yet so u may have a shot at O if u end up feeling like u want to try this cycle :) And if you want to wait longer, that'll give the vitex more time to work so I think it'll work out good for you either way! We keep saying our bfps will be here by Sept so even if u decide to skip this cycle, ull still be on time for Sept! FX for many bfps in here before/by then! :) 
Can I pack up my family and move down to FL with you right now?! Haha


----------



## mdscpa

Hopefully everything will be ok with you Mary so you won't be so stressful while TTC this cycle. 

I got into shopping spree again on amazon. Bought CBD ovulation test that has the flashing then solid smiley face (20 counts) can't get any other brand except for FRER and CB :cry: and I also included a basal thermometer that reads fahrenheit instead of celcius with 1/100th of a degree. Fed up charting with just 1/10th.... Hoping for a more good-looking trend. But still, i pray i won't be needing them after this cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Kenna, I hope O is still round the corner so you won't miss this cycle.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jennuuh

Judge's are WAY more likely to decide with you when you're respectful and don't put the other person down. If they see that you're a nice person, and the other party gets visibly upset and tries to put the other person in the wrong.. I'm sure your court is already over but I hope it went well and get your extension! 

mdscpa - Hope the CBD works out for you along with the basal thermometer!


----------



## mdscpa

CBD (no flashing smiley face) blank and smiley face worked before the first time i used it, unfortunately that cycle is bfn. I still have one spare so i ordered 20 more just in case i need to use them esp that the next cycle will be unmedicated/unmonitored. Hopefully we don't have to use them though. Waiting for my temp(s) in 1 or 2 more days to see if i can start testing. I just don't feel like we got it this time.

Edit: I actually took my temp twice today just a matter of seconds apart. They were 36.72 and 36.89 i put the first one though. 2nd temp def makes my chart look good (higher than yesterday's temp) but i don't want to make my hopes up seeing a high temp.


----------



## mdscpa

Been wondering any updates with Molgold, Fiza and others still TTC'ing.... Hope everything is fine with you all...


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I have to be quick for now. I'm done w court but the judge has to "review" the case before making a decision and honestly, if she doesn't give me the 30 days I asked for, I will go appeal it with the supreme court & get a lawyer because our tenant rights were DEF violated and that was even proven today so if she rules against me, thats wrong. Even the lady typing looked at dh and had tears in her eyes while I was talking and shook her head in a good way at him so hopefully the judge acts the same. I screwed myself by not paying this last months rent because he said he's keeping my deposit so I wasn't going to pay him double when this apt is in MINT condition, no way! But now I wish I would have regardless just to make it look even better for us. Ugh. He's such a jerk! And the guy we actually delt with as our landlord, the WHOLE time we have lived here (the one living below us) didn't even show at court and we made soo many verbal agreements with him that weren't able to be taken into account because he wasn't there to defend himself so their lawyer helped them for sure. I really wish i got a lawyer now. Idk i may be making myself all worried for nothing. We'll see in about an hr. I did hold myself together very well and only cried under my voice a bit and I defended us very good after he made false statements about us. I'm pretty happy with myself regardless of the outcome :) anyway, I said I had to be quick lol. Ill let u all know as soon as I know. FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> So I have to be quick for now. I'm done w court but the judge has to "review" the case before making a decision and honestly, if she doesn't give me the 30 days I asked for, I will go appeal it with the supreme court & get a lawyer because our tenant rights were DEF violated and that was even proven today so if she rules against me, thats wrong. Even the lady typing looked at dh and had tears in her eyes while I was talking and shook her head in a good way at him so hopefully the judge acts the same. I screwed myself by not paying this last months rent because he said he's keeping my deposit so I wasn't going to pay him double when this apt is in MINT condition, no way! But now I wish I would have regardless just to make it look even better for us. Ugh. He's such a jerk! And the guy we actually delt with as our landlord, the WHOLE time we have lived here (the one living below us) didn't even show at court and we made soo many verbal agreements with him that weren't able to be taken into account because he wasn't there to defend himself so their lawyer helped them for sure. I really wish i got a lawyer now. Idk i may be making myself all worried for nothing. We'll see in about an hr. I did hold myself together very well and only cried under my voice a bit and I defended us very good after he made false statements about us. I'm pretty happy with myself regardless of the outcome :) anyway, I said I had to be quick lol. Ill let u all know as soon as I know. FX!

I'm sure the judge will take your side...... Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jrepp

Waiting anxiously to hear what happened.

I havent heard from anyone really in awhile.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey Jess!!! How are you feeling this cycle?

I am also wondering how Fiza, Molgold, and others are doing!!!!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you all!

I hope your BFP is just being shy, daphne. Still holding out hope for you! :)

Mary, I know we've been talking, but my phone won't give you this :hugs:

I guess I'm still in this cycle, better get some more BD in!

My coworker is doing better, going to go see him tomorrow and take him a phone (his truck caught on fire and everything inside burned, including his phone).


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Hey Jess!!! How are you feeling this cycle?
> 
> I am also wondering how Fiza, Molgold, and others are doing!!!!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you all!
> 
> I hope your BFP is just being shy, daphne. Still holding out hope for you! :)
> 
> Mary, I know we've been talking, but my phone won't give you this :hugs:
> 
> I guess I'm still in this cycle, better get some more BD in!
> 
> My coworker is doing better, going to go see him tomorrow and take him a phone (his truck caught on fire and everything inside burned, including his phone).

I'm going back and forth with this cycle. Some days I'm stoked and think this is our month and then I get reminded if hubby's work trip that is on cycle days 18 and 19. I'm scared were going to miss our opportunity because he'll be out of town....even though it's only overnight. 

Based on your previous months chart, it looks like you usually have a patch of fertile mucus 5 days or so before o, so I think you are just reaching the critical phase. I hope you get at least some bd in, even if it's just for fun!


----------



## mdscpa

Temp's not rising, so the :witch: is probably around the corner.... :(

Edit: Expecting her from today til friday.


----------



## MolGold

Thanks for asking, girls. Hope you guys are well.AF showed for me and I am in horrible pain :(

Hope for your BFP Daphne!

GL with BD timing Kenna :)

Mary hope the judgement is in your favor :hugs: your landlord sounds like horrible :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well, because of the fact that the judge didn't make a decision right away, I wasn't able to ask for the courtesy stay when they WENT WITH THE LANDLORD!!! I just can't believe it! But yea, I could have and planned to ask for 30 days but I didn't get the chance because I'm not able to speak to the judge and that's something you ask for after the judge makes the decision in the court room. I really feel like every last right was violated. I'm going to speak to a lawyer tomorrow and find out if itd be worth appealing. I truly think If I had a lawyer to actually remember key points that I left out during my nervousness, I would have won. I left out the fact that our heat WAS NOT the "$40/month" that it says in the lease...more like $400/month! And the fact that him and his son were yelling in my ear through my car window WHILE I was crying!!!! I'm so mad at myself for all that I didn't say that happened that day. Dh and I just ignored them and walked away but their lawyer lied n made us look bad. I told the judge they were lies but apparently she didn't care. I hope this goes to supreme. If I find a place in the TWO WKS the judge granted (LOL) then ill just leave but I'm so angry and i want this judge to get in trouble too for ignoring OUR tenant rights! Yes, we didn't pay for one month AFTER served with the eviction BUT the judge DID NOT take into consideration that we weren't even late at the time or behind!! I just dont get it. I guess cycle #16 isn't starting out so lucky for me when it comes to not TTC stuff. Maybe we'll be bless enough to get pregnant during this stressful time. Itd seriously be the biggest blessing right now. I need a blessing to happen to this family. I know we'll get everything situated within a few wks and we have my parents to stay w if needed for a couple wks. I guess I'm just really scared of going back to my parents, even if its just a couple wks. I'm terrified of getting "stuck" there. Lol. Ugh. I might not be on too much over this next week. My depression has the best of me and lots of packing/moving to do. Ill make sure i come on to check on u all though, even if I'm silent :). 

Good luck Daphne! I hope ur temps are just stabling out for your bfp :) FX for u!

Baby dust to All of You! Thank you all for ur support through this. I wish one of u were my judge! Lol. She did give us one more wk than the landlord wanted but that's not enough time to find a place in this district so I guess I have to face my fear and think about different school districts. The one he's been in is seriously the best BY FAR. This state is so crappy! I know everything happens for a reason...i just hope some good actually comes from it. I honestly dont know how much more bad news I can take this yr.


----------



## ab75

Sorry Mary. Hope you find somewhere soon xx


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry you have to deal with that Mary.... I know its hard. But it's better than living with the landlords causing you much strain and stress even by the thought of them.... Hopefully you'll find a place in no time. Who knows maybe a new district is what you always need to get that :bfp: As for my temps, it looks higher but somehow it kinda make the same pattern as my first complete charting (8th cycle) on these last few days. So here's not hoping much this cycle and trying to move on to the next. Maybe an unmedicated cycle will result to a surprise :bfp:. I will have my ultrasound though to check for the cysts i developed to see what happens but that's gonna be after :af: or if i'm delayed. When i'm delayed i'm not sure though. hahhaha maybe after 16dpo i'm considered late.... Coz that one could be my longest LP if i override my 2 previous charts....


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, i hope you'll be able to have BD on time and not miss this cycle..... FX :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Ugh, not fair Mary. I'm sorry you weren't able to get all your points in and they awarded your seriously RUDE 'landlord' the ruling. I hope you do get to find a lawyer that will appeal and can get you the much needed time to find a place in your school district. Cycle 16 might surprise you still, and I hope it does. Maybe you'll find an even better place than before and you'll be even more happy than you imagined with the new location. Good luck Mary! You deserve the extension!

Jess - Hoping this cycle surprises you with a BFP! 

MolGold - Sorry to hear about AF, and sorry hear she's being so horrible. =/

Mdscpa - Sorry for AF as well. Hope she's quick and you can all get back to trying and onwards to your BFPS!

P.S. Hope all is well Ab!! Can't wait for your gender scan!


----------



## mdscpa

Knock on wood jennuuh.... NO :af: yet....


----------



## Jennuuh

mdscpa said:


> Knock on wood jennuuh.... NO :af: yet....

I will eat my words Md! Knocking on wood!! Hope it's a BFP instead!!


----------



## mdscpa

Tomorrow's temp gonna be so crucial for me. It either goes up or down.....Please not flat........


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - I am so sorry that the court didn't find in your favor. I hope that you find a place soon so that you don't have to live with your parents....but that might be the best case if the house that you want is going to be opening up soon.

Daphne - Flat temps are still ok if they are well above the cover line like yours appear to be. I hope that you are going to see a bfp and not the red flag. Can you not do any more medicated cycles after this one, or are you just giving yourself a break?

AFM: had some ewcm this morning.....way too early for it to be ovulation but I will start opks today as planned anyways. I am wondering if the Conceive easy lube that I got from amazon somehow congealed up inside from Sunday when we had some fun. Have any of you used it before?

On another note/more life related note: I have been crying on and off all day today. As you may as well know, my sister in law is pregnant and recently had baby showers. I wasn't invited to any of them, and was basically forced to throw her a co-ed barbecue over the weekend. After expressing how upset I was to our other sister in law (who assured me that she wasn't invited to her baby shower either), I just saw pictures on facebook of the other baby shower in question...... my other sister in law was in fact invited and lied to me about it. I am beyond hurt. Yes, I may be dealing with my own demons right now, but that doesn't mean that you don't invite me/lie about it. Put the decision in my hands as to whether or not I will go. UGH!!

Piece of advice to all you ladies that have gotten pregnant: If you know that a friend/family member is struggling to conceive, don't dis-clude them from the festivities because you don't want to upset them. It only hurts worse to know you weren't invited. Might I suggest saying to your non-pregnant friend "I know that you are struggling and might have a difficult time at my baby shower, but I wanted to invite you anyways. I really hope that you can come, but if you aren't ready I will understand."


----------



## Jrepp

I FINALLY DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I finished my recipe book today! I can't believe how proud I am of myself. There are 30 recipes and its $2.99. You can also borrow it for free if you have kindle unlimited. Check it out!

https://www.amazon.com/Gluten-Free-...sr=1-1&keywords=gluten+free+fast+and+fabulous


----------



## mdscpa

Today's temp makes me comfirm i'm not prego. But that's ok everyone can try again the next cycles... I have returned the fertile CM i have recorded before making my CH moved to CD17. Guess the trigger shot is not doing its job well or maybe i need a higher units to release the mature eggs by force. But i think the only problem here is my lining it's been at 7mm everytime i had my last scan. And maybe my lining doesnt respond at all with duphaston making it impossible for the fertilized egg to continue its process implanting. Idk why there's no scans while taking duphaston just to see where my lining at. :sigh: If this is a bust, which im 100% sure, next cycle will be unmedicated not because we don't want to but as advised by the doc to givey body a break. She even told me to stop folic acid and metformin once af starts. I thought taking folic acid before and during pregnancy is good for you and the baby... I'll try to ask her why or when i should start them again or what will be our next move after the break during my scan to check for the cyst. Or maybe we could check for another doctor recommended by my egyptian colleague. So we can continue with the meds. Idk, i have to discuss this again with DH.

On the side note, cbd opk and new therm are on their way here. Estimated delivery on the 11th, but i know i'll receive them earlier by a day or 2.... Oh, i was thinking of restarting my fertilaid as well together with metformin to prevent me from spotting which i think i didnt have when i started it... I'll let you all know what happens.....


----------



## ab75

Jennuuh said:


> Ugh, not fair Mary. I'm sorry you weren't able to get all your points in and they awarded your seriously RUDE 'landlord' the ruling. I hope you do get to find a lawyer that will appeal and can get you the much needed time to find a place in your school district. Cycle 16 might surprise you still, and I hope it does. Maybe you'll find an even better place than before and you'll be even more happy than you imagined with the new location. Good luck Mary! You deserve the extension!
> 
> Jess - Hoping this cycle surprises you with a BFP!
> 
> MolGold - Sorry to hear about AF, and sorry hear she's being so horrible. =/
> 
> Mdscpa - Sorry for AF as well. Hope she's quick and you can all get back to trying and onwards to your BFPS!
> 
> P.S. Hope all is well Ab!! Can't wait for your gender scan!

Found out that our hospital don't tell you gender. I am going to ask for a potty shot and if we don't get one or can't tell then we are staying team yellow xx


----------



## mdscpa

Been browsing FF charts to find any encouragement with those charts that has a dropping bbt and still got their bfp. Found one that is almost the same as mine during LP. FX i'll end-up pregnant like her. 

So there might still be hope.... I wish....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2014-07-09&pattern=1&Action=Update+Overlay


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, ur not out yet. There's still time . I see many many charts go down a bit and then back up even after their bfps come so its not over yet!
Also, next cycle when u stop the metformin, id keep taking the folic acid. Yes, its def very good for you. Maybe try taking it in a prenatal vitamin. Those are very important to take while ttc. Prenatals help your body get the nutrients it needs for pregnancy :) and if u dont like this pill form because of feeling sick (like me), they have gummies but you just gave to be sure to take two at once, which I like because I like the gummies lol good luck and my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I FINALLY DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I finished my recipe book today! I can't believe how proud I am of myself. There are 30 recipes and its $2.99. You can also borrow it for free if you have kindle unlimited. Check it out!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gluten-Free-...sr=1-1&keywords=gluten+free+fast+and+fabulous

Thats awesome jess!! I am soo proud of you! My son has kindle...ill have to look it up when he can show me how (hahaha). Kids and electronics theses days. I give him a daily limit but I mean, Aiden just automatically knows what to do with all this stuff! It amazes me. Anyway, I am very very happy for you! Yay! :)


----------



## mdscpa

I'll definitely continue taking folic acid even if the doc told me to stop it. I just don't know why she said that... Regarding prenatals, i will try to ask any pharmacies here. I'm thinking also about preseed unfortunately they don't have it here. I checked amazon and they dont ship here, urgh.... 

My orders (CBD opk and BBT) left Cincinnati already. Expecting it here on weekends. :)


----------



## cutieq

Daphne, I know it's cliche' to say but you're truly not out until AF comes!

You mentioned your lining and I wanted to share this blog I stumbled upon it's called possible ways to strengthen your uterine lining. I'm trying the raspberry tea and vitamin E this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Daphne, I know it's cliche' to say but you're truly not out until AF comes!
> 
> You mentioned your lining and I wanted to share this blog I stumbled upon it's called possible ways to strengthen your uterine lining. I'm trying the raspberry tea and vitamin E this cycle. Good luck!

Thanks Cutieq. I will definitely check that one and see which one (or combi) i could try. You're nearing your O, FX you get lots of actions and catch that egg. I'm watching "The Great Sperm Race" now, hahahah never even thought about what my DH swimmers have to endure.... lol


----------



## MolGold

FX Daphne!! Test!!

Congrats Jess! I am proud to know a cookbook author now :)

How are things, kenna and Mary? How are you ladies, Cutie , jennuuh and the rest?

AFM, I am scheduled for an HSG tomorrow! I am scared and excited both.. I hope the results are positive. Ok, I am seriously going nuts!


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> FX Daphne!! Test!!
> 
> Congrats Jess! I am proud to know a cookbook author now :)
> 
> How are things, kenna and Mary? How are you ladies, Cutie , jennuuh and the rest?
> 
> AFM, I am scheduled for an HSG tomorrow! I am scared and excited both.. I hope the results are positive. Ok, I am seriously going nuts!

FX the results are all great..... I know what you feel. I too dealt with the same last June. Scared of the pain or not knowing what they'll find there but excited to finally get some answer. I know you'll be fine MolGold.

AFM, no test yet. I've no confidence with my temp today. Still thinking I'm not, so better wait for :af: Im not that strong enough to see another :bfn:. 3 more days then maybe I will test. Am thinking maybe i will have the same cycle length as the last one (although that shouldn't be my basis) I know i should only consider LP since that's the only one that is almost the same every cycle. IDK, i'm just so scared. DH also told me the same, let's just wait and see.

I might test the same time tomorrow as my usual temping time (8:30am) since its our day-off for me to put the un-adjusted temp and see where I'm at.

BABY :dust: everyone.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies... Any space in here for a newbie? I'm still very very new to all of this but have read all 426 pages of this thread and finally got courage to post. I came off bc in April and will try to be relaxed for a while meaning no opks or temping. Just cm and o calculators. You guys all seem to have a great bond and I would love to be part of the gals


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies... Any space in here for a newbie? I'm still very very new to all of this but have read all 426 pages of this thread and finally got courage to post. I came off bc in April and will try to be relaxed for a while meaning no opks or temping. Just cm and o calculators. You guys all seem to have a great bond and I would love to be part of the gals

Welcome WunnaBubba2.... I'm daphne by the way. Hope you'll love this group. How long have you been TTC? Is it #1?

FX a relaxed cycle is what you need get that :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Stopped bc in April and have been trying since then. Not very very active because I want to try 'relaxed' for a while. Yes this would be #1. Had some great o cramps yest and today, cm matches and o calculator puts is at todat or tomorrow. Tww on the way and af expected on 22/08. Thanks for the warm welcome and name is pamela


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Stopped bc in April and have been trying since then. Not very very active because I want to try 'relaxed' for a while. Yes this would be #1. Had some great o cramps yest and today, cm matches and o calculator puts is at todat or tomorrow. Tww on the way and af expected on 22/08. Thanks for the warm welcome and name is pamela

Hi Pamela. What's your average cycle length? Were you regular? Oh, fx you catch that egg. Most ladies here will be on in a few minutes or few hours so don't get discouraged yet if you barely get a reply. They're all awesome in here and some of them got pg already.... You'll meet them in no time..... I still recommend you to start temping though so you'll have an idea when you O'ed, if :sex: timing is right, and how long your LP is. But i know it's a little bit stressful for some women. It's still your decision. But i pray you get your :bfp: this cycle so you won't have to deal with the temping/opk thing....

By the way, where are you from?

Lots of baby :dust: to you Pamela.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still trying out how to quote comments from my phone so please bare with me  I'm from South Africa. My sleepin patterns are very wacko as I toss and turn a lot, wake up a lot and have the cats all over me lol. Will def look into temping in near future. Average cycle 29 days and have been regular since coming off bc sooo glad about that. Only thing I cannot quite figure out yet is how to measure height of cervix. Mine always is high even during AF. Can always get whole finger in sorry for the TMI


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Still trying out how to quote comments from my phone so please bare with me  I'm from South Africa. My sleepin patterns are very wacko as I toss and turn a lot, wake up a lot and have the cats all over me lol. Will def look into temping in near future. Average cycle 29 days and have been regular since coming off bc sooo glad about that. Only thing I cannot quite figure out yet is how to measure height of cervix. Mine always is high even during AF. Can always get whole finger in sorry for the TMI

Once you decide to start temping try to get them at the same time with at least 3 hours of sleep of course i know you know that already, lol. With 29CD, maybe you are at your fertile period between CD11-17 possibly up to CD19. What CD are you in now? I'll definitely get a lot of BD this time around, :). If no issues with DH, maybe everyday is not a problem but i think every other day is still way better for the sperm to replenish even if DH is normal. We always plan to do that one but always fail thinking maybe we'll miss O, hahaha. About the cervix thing, i can't help you with that. I have never tried to check it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Still trying out how to quote comments from my phone so please bare with me  I'm from South Africa. My sleepin patterns are very wacko as I toss and turn a lot, wake up a lot and have the cats all over me lol. Will def look into temping in near future. Average cycle 29 days and have been regular since coming off bc sooo glad about that. Only thing I cannot quite figure out yet is how to measure height of cervix. Mine always is high even during AF. Can always get whole finger in sorry for the TMI
> 
> Once you decide to start temping try to get them at the same time with at least 3 hours of sleep of course i know you know that already, lol. With 29CD, maybe you are at your fertile period between CD11-17 possibly up to CD19. What CD are you in now? I'll definitely get a lot of BD this time around, :). If no issues with DH, maybe everyday is not a problem but i think every other day is still way better for the sperm to replenish even if DH is normal. We always plan to do that one but always fail thinking maybe we'll miss O, hahaha. About the cervix thing, i can't help you with that. I have never tried to check it.Click to expand...

Cycle Day 15 today and BD very very late las night as well. Still trying to get to know the me off hormones lol. In preperation as well for starting has been weaning off anti depressants. Has been going extremely well and overall feeling great. I can't wait to see all the 'original ladies' to start getting their BFP as I've been following and rooting for you guys!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Stopped bc in April and have been trying since then. Not very very active because I want to try 'relaxed' for a while. Yes this would be #1. Had some great o cramps yest and today, cm matches and o calculator puts is at todat or tomorrow. Tww on the way and af expected on 22/08. Thanks for the warm welcome and name is pamela

Hi Pamela. Looks like I'm the first one on besides Daphne today. Welcome to our group. I admire you for taking a semi relaxed approach and hope you find yourself pregnant very soon.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Still trying out how to quote comments from my phone so please bare with me  I'm from South Africa. My sleepin patterns are very wacko as I toss and turn a lot, wake up a lot and have the cats all over me lol. Will def look into temping in near future. Average cycle 29 days and have been regular since coming off bc sooo glad about that. Only thing I cannot quite figure out yet is how to measure height of cervix. Mine always is high even during AF. Can always get whole finger in sorry for the TMI

At the end of each post should say reply with quote, and multi quote if you want to quote more than one in a post. Cervix is all relative. The more you check it the more variation you will feel. My cervix is usually high during AF and then drops down during the follicular phase, goes back up for ovulation and is all over the place during my tww. Mucus is much more reliable than position, but you could just check the opening.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Stopped bc in April and have been trying since then. Not very very active because I want to try 'relaxed' for a while. Yes this would be #1. Had some great o cramps yest and today, cm matches and o calculator puts is at todat or tomorrow. Tww on the way and af expected on 22/08. Thanks for the warm welcome and name is pamela
> 
> Hi Pamela. Looks like I'm the first one on besides Daphne today. Welcome to our group. I admire you for taking a semi relaxed approach and hope you find yourself pregnant very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Still trying out how to quote comments from my phone so please bare with me  I'm from South Africa. My sleepin patterns are very wacko as I toss and turn a lot, wake up a lot and have the cats all over me lol. Will def look into temping in near future. Average cycle 29 days and have been regular since coming off bc sooo glad about that. Only thing I cannot quite figure out yet is how to measure height of cervix. Mine always is high even during AF. Can always get whole finger in sorry for the TMIClick to expand...
> 
> At the end of each post should say reply with quote, and multi quote if you want to quote more than one in a post. Cervix is all relative. The more you check it the more variation you will feel. My cervix is usually high during AF and then drops down during the follicular phase, goes back up for ovulation and is all over the place during my tww. Mucus is much more reliable than position, but you could just check the opening.Click to expand...

Thax jessica (hope my memory from previous pages serves me well), I got the quoting part sorted out. I've been checking cervix for 4 months, kind of got the mucus pattern sorted but the position will probably still come to me  Felt very positive last night and today with the O cramps so hoping I can start the 2 week wait tomorrow or Saterday. Just judging off of calculator as I know temping would confirm better. ** still relaxing ** lol. I'm not sure if I'm more excited about starting tww or being part of this awesome group


----------



## Jrepp

You'll figure it out!


----------



## cutieq

rookie question while we're talking about cervix positions...I feel like mine is never in the center, always off to the side or something? Anyone else? just me? :wacko:


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> rookie question while we're talking about cervix positions...I feel like mine is never in the center, always off to the side or something? Anyone else? just me? :wacko:

I thought mine was for a long time but my obgyn said it was right where it was supposed to be lol. Who knows!!! :) mine is never reliable for anything, I gave up checking for the most part. It's never where it's supposed to be!

Welcome Pamela!!!! FX for you!!!!!

Sorry for being so absent lately, I'm just still dealing with work issues and debating on whether it's time to move forward into another job or not. I'm giving it a month to decide.

FX for all of you ladies and many :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo Jess!!! Congrats on the book!!!!! Very exciting!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

I never thought about asking the doc! I quit checking mine too because 90% of the time it feels the exact same! Hope things clear up on the work front.


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> rookie question while we're talking about cervix positions...I feel like mine is never in the center, always off to the side or something? Anyone else? just me? :wacko:

Mine sits off to the side and more to the front. Your cervical position really refletpcts how yr uterus sits in your body. My uterus is tipped back and to the left, and my uterus tips up and to the right. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo Jess!!! Congrats on the book!!!!! Very exciting!!!!!!

Thank you! I hope everything works out for you at work. I know that you have been super duper stressed out. If you quit what would you do otherwise?


----------



## cutieq

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies (at least its morning where I am) Hope you guys are well. I think I might have O'd yesterday as CM more creamy today. As I haven't been temping I went off cm pattern last 4 months and it fits my pattern of going creamy before going 'away'. Either way if yesterday or today O the bd was covered. FX for you ladies!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome to the new ladies!  I agree about cervix position, mine seems to be to sit to the left, just higher when I'm O'ing. I guess my uterus is in perfect position and shape so I'm not really sure what causes it for me. As Kenna said, I dont even check cp most of the time now. I do check for cm but that's usually the only time I check now. CM along with temping seems to be alot of help to me. Good luck ladies!

Daphne, how r u feeling? Do u feel like AF is coming at all? I hope its ur cycle! I really do! If not, hopefully ull get a surprise BFP non medicated. I have this dream for us to all have bfps by the time Sept is over lol :) FX that dream comes true!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Morning ladies (at least its morning where I am) Hope you guys are well. I think I might have O'd yesterday as CM more creamy today. As I haven't been temping I went off cm pattern last 4 months and it fits my pattern of going creamy before going 'away'. Either way if yesterday or today O the bd was covered. FX for you ladies!!

my CM turns creamy (lotion like) the very next day after O as well so u may very well have Oed yest or even the day before. FX for u! If no bfp this cycle, temping along with checking CM is amazing to figure out when u O. Before I started, I realized I was off on my O day by a few days and after I started temping, I realized I must have been confusing fertile cm with semen sometimes because they are almost identical so when I'm not sure if I have oed, it messes with my head lol. But ive learned if there's creaminess in my cm after when I thought O occurred, O more than likely occurred. We all have our own patterns but it sounds like ur getting yours down great. :) good luck hun! I'm Mary by the way.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies (at least its morning where I am) Hope you guys are well. I think I might have O'd yesterday as CM more creamy today. As I haven't been temping I went off cm pattern last 4 months and it fits my pattern of going creamy before going 'away'. Either way if yesterday or today O the bd was covered. FX for you ladies!!
> 
> my CM turns creamy (lotion like) the very next day after O as well so u may very well have Oed yest or even the day before. FX for u! If no bfp this cycle, temping along with checking CM is amazing to figure out when u O. Before I started, I realized I was off on my O day by a few days and after I started temping, I realized I must have been confusing fertile cm with semen sometimes because they are almost identical so when I'm not sure if I have oed, it messes with my head lol. But ive learned if there's creaminess in my cm after when I thought O occurred, O more than likely occurred. We all have our own patterns but it sounds like ur getting yours down great. :) good luck hun! I'm Mary by the way.Click to expand...

Thanks Mary! I think I have learned a lot from this thread alone over the past few months of reading it. Have been rooting for you guys for a while now (silently at first :haha: ) I'm very glad I joined B&B because I now have somebody to talk to about everything. We live in a small coastal town (prob +- 2000 permanent residents) and most of my friends and family a bit further away. I am not telling anyone about ttc as my mom especially will run with it as if I was about to go into labour lol


----------



## MolGold

Hey WunnaBubba, I aso haven't told my family about me TTCing cos I know they would totally lose it. After 7 cycles of BFN I am glad I didn't tell. Also, my uerus is retroverted so I cant figure the cervix position out at all.. its all in reverse for me apparently.

AFM My HSG went well ! No blockages. We will try on our own another few months before trying IUI. :)

Hope you girls are well xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Hey WunnaBubba, I aso haven't told my family about me TTCing cos I know they would totally lose it. After 7 cycles of BFN I am glad I didn't tell. Also, my uerus is retroverted so I cant figure the cervix position out at all.. its all in reverse for me apparently.
> 
> My HSG went well guys! No blocks. We will try on our own another few months before trying IUI. :)

Yip, I always say there is only enough room in my ttc journey for one loony toon :wacko: 

Glad the HSG went well and hope you get your BFP soon. When are you o'ing this cycle?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!  I agree about cervix position, mine seems to be to sit to the left, just higher when I'm O'ing. I guess my uterus is in perfect position and shape so I'm not really sure what causes it for me. As Kenna said, I dont even check cp most of the time now. I do check for cm but that's usually the only time I check now. CM along with temping seems to be alot of help to me. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Daphne, how r u feeling? Do u feel like AF is coming at all? I hope its ur cycle! I really do! If not, hopefully ull get a surprise BFP non medicated. I have this dream for us to all have bfps by the time Sept is over lol :) FX that dream comes true!!


Hi Mary, so far so good. Feels normal like there's nothing going on. I know i felt like this in the past cycles so idk. All i know is that, no bloating this cycle as of now. Don't know if that even counts. I always bloat way before AF til AF arrives. Temp really doesn't wanna go up so no testing yet. I'll give it another 2-3 days before i even start testing if i have to. Today is the last day of my duphaston as doc rx. But DH said, he came across a forum where ladies were rx with it for 3weeks before testing and stopping the pills if bfn but to continue it if its postive until doc ask you to stop it. So DH say better continue it for another week. The only prob is it might delay my period although some sites say otherwise, that you'll get your period even if your taking progesterone supps. Dr. Google is so confusing. Urg

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I would stop taking it when the doctor says. That could be why AF hasn't started. I would take a test today and if it's positive keep taking, negative stop taking


----------



## Jrepp

What the bleep!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wishing1010

Whoa that's a positive OPK!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I know! It's 4 days early and we haven't done any baby making since Tuesday. We did it earlier (like 1.5 hours ago) and I put in a softcup but now I'm freaking out about that. I just feel like this cycle is domed from the start. I'm just hoping I won't o until tomorrow or the next day so that I can get some sex in.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I def think ull still catch that egg even if O was today and if u bd'ed and hr and half before, thats GREAT timing! Plus tues was 3 days ago so there's still a chance for some of those swimmers to still be waiting.. FX for u regardless!  :dust:

AFM, O will prob be in 2-4 days as usual. I'm going to TRY and BD every night for the next 4 nights since it's our last month in this place, maybe we'll leave with one more terrific memory from it :) But That's if we aren't too tired to every night after packing and stuff all day but we at least plan to stick to every other day so we'll be covered either way. Come on cycle 16, still bring me some luck as well as luck for the all my ladies in here! FX!!


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Hi ladies, I am new and totally love how supportive you all are. Its just what the dr. ordered! hehe. . . So I am currently 13dpo have been nauseous to the point of being sick since last weds, have been really gassy(not normal for me) moody and have had some serious watery cm. Af was supposed to rear her ugly head today and nothing... took a test and a bfn! The waiting is killing me, having slight cramps almost unnoticeable except I am symptom obsessed.... what do ya'll think?


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I would stop taking it when the doctor says. That could be why AF hasn't started. I would take a test today and if it's positive keep taking, negative stop taking

Hi Jess, I'll stop duphaston today. Today's temp went down by .1 so i guess the :witch: is rearing her ugly face. Like last cycle she came on CD33 so she might come today or tomorrow. I haven't taken any test yet with this temps. I'll just stop the meds so i won't be delaying her anymore and move on to the next. If she doesn't show until tomorrow night i might test then. Like doc said, if im delayed with :af: i should come and see her.


----------



## mdscpa

Opks and new bbt arrived today. Can't wait to use the new bbt together with the old one so i can track with fahrenheit as well and see wether they'll show diffrent temp or not but will stick to the old for this cycle and will start with the new one if :af: arrives.


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> Hi ladies, I am new and totally love how supportive you all are. Its just what the dr. ordered! hehe. . . So I am currently 13dpo have been nauseous to the point of being sick since last weds, have been really gassy(not normal for me) moody and have had some serious watery cm. Af was supposed to rear her ugly head today and nothing... took a test and a bfn! The waiting is killing me, having slight cramps almost unnoticeable except I am symptom obsessed.... what do ya'll think?

Hi Wtingtiexhale, welcome to the group. Sorry for the :bfn: Do you chart to confirm O? Or used OPK? How long is your usual cycle or LP? Maybe you implanted late and just testing early. I hope that's the case for you and get your :bfp: in the next couple of days. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wtingtoexhale said:


> Hi ladies, I am new and totally love how supportive you all are. Its just what the dr. ordered! hehe. . . So I am currently 13dpo have been nauseous to the point of being sick since last weds, have been really gassy(not normal for me) moody and have had some serious watery cm. Af was supposed to rear her ugly head today and nothing... took a test and a bfn! The waiting is killing me, having slight cramps almost unnoticeable except I am symptom obsessed.... what do ya'll think?

Hi, I hope you get your answer (BFP) soon!! This is a great thread and I'm also new here. The welcomes have been great and they made me feel right at home! :flower:

It's National Womens Day (public holiday) where I live today so Happy Womens day to you all!!! Actually this whole month is dedicated to Women so hopefully the women on here will all get there BFP's this cycle/month! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> wtingtoexhale said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am new and totally love how supportive you all are. Its just what the dr. ordered! hehe. . . So I am currently 13dpo have been nauseous to the point of being sick since last weds, have been really gassy(not normal for me) moody and have had some serious watery cm. Af was supposed to rear her ugly head today and nothing... took a test and a bfn! The waiting is killing me, having slight cramps almost unnoticeable except I am symptom obsessed.... what do ya'll think?
> 
> Hi, I hope you get your answer (BFP) soon!! This is a great thread and I'm also new here. The welcomes have been great and they made me feel right at home! :flower:
> 
> It's National Womens Day (public holiday) where I live today so Happy Womens day to you all!!! Actually this whole month is dedicated to Women so hopefully the women on here will all get there BFP's this cycle/month! :dust:Click to expand...

Happy womens's day.... Hope we all do get our :bfp: soon.


----------



## Jrepp

Took another opk this morning. It's still dark but not as dark. I had a temp jump today too so I bet I ovulated yesterday. You can pretty much count me out this month. All I want to do is cry! Seriously wtf body!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Took another opk this morning. It's still dark but not as dark. I had a temp jump today too so I bet I ovulated yesterday. You can pretty much count me out this month. All I want to do is cry! Seriously wtf body!

Don't count yourself out Jess. You mentioned you bd'ed 1.5 hours ago yesterday after the positive opk so you're still in. O happens 24-36 hours on average after + opk. I think it's good to have a fresher swimmers there than very early before O..... I have everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Took another opk this morning. It's still dark but not as dark. I had a temp jump today too so I bet I ovulated yesterday. You can pretty much count me out this month. All I want to do is cry! Seriously wtf body!

You are not out! I read your blog too, doesn't sound like the soft cups agreed with you. :( I think I would mess it all up if I tried them, so I steer clear lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Took another opk this morning. It's still dark but not as dark. I had a temp jump today too so I bet I ovulated yesterday. You can pretty much count me out this month. All I want to do is cry! Seriously wtf body!

I bet ur still in. I see many many manyyyy bfp charts with bding only on the day of O but u bd'ed 3 days before as well so u have even better odds than the charts I have in mind :). I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for u! Ur not our by any means in my mind!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, u may get CH's tomorrow since ur temp has risen two days in a row so far. It does look like ur at least 1dpo but u may even be 2dpo. FX for u!


----------



## kealz

Jrepp said:


> Took another opk this morning. It's still dark but not as dark. I had a temp jump today too so I bet I ovulated yesterday. You can pretty much count me out this month. All I want to do is cry! Seriously wtf body!

Still keeping tabs on you lovely ladies. :) Just wanted add in here that my bfp came in the month where we bd'd on the day of O and 3 days before, like you have - you are NOT out!! :) 

Baby dust to you all and hope this cycle brings more joy on this thread! xxx


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Thank you so much for the responses, I currently chart my days and started taking my temp a few days ago. I have had a temp between 98.9 and 100 usually I dont go above 97.6. I am having some really light cramping. Tested this am ans still bfn. Bit I have high hopes. My cycle is normally 28 days last month it was Ok only 25 and I always start 7dpo. Today is 14dpo. The human body is so confusing lol. Babydust to all!


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> Thank you so much for the responses, I currently chart my days and started taking my temp a few days ago. I have had a temp between 98.9 and 100 usually I dont go above 97.6. I am having some really light cramping. Tested this am ans still bfn. Bit I have high hopes. My cycle is normally 28 days last month it was Ok only 25 and I always start 7dpo. Today is 14dpo. The human body is so confusing lol. Babydust to all!

FX you get that shy :bfp: soon.... Lots and lots of baby :dust:

AFM, no :af: yet. Still waiting for her...... I'll give her another 3 days before i test. Last cycle it took me 5 days after the last pill of duphaston before she arrived. Maybe the same thing this time, idk. I feel like i'm gonna get sick and catch a fever, praying i won't. Can't deal with sickness and :af: or pregnancy at the same time.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX ur temp continues to go back up Daphne! :)

Kenna, I'm anxiously waiting to see ur temp in a bit :) FX FX!! 

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX ur temp continues to go back up Daphne! :)
> 
> Kenna, I'm anxiously waiting to see ur temp in a bit :) FX FX!!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you Mary... I pray for the same thing but still cautious not to get to excited. I'm just going to wait for her. If im really late, i will or must take a test to know the reason once and for all....

You are in your fertile window, time for some action, :)
I really pray that your tube opens up.... 

FX'd ladies.....


----------



## mdscpa

Finally, you're on TWW Kenna......


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - do you feel like she's coming at all?

Kenna - hurray!! We can be tww buddies

Mary - get it girl lol. Are you opk-ing?

AFM: temp still up so probably 2 dpo. Yesterday's opk's were still really dark but not as dark as the first one so I'm kind of hoping that either I released 2 eggs or o'd on cd 14. At least then we will have bd hours before and day of. I didn't feel ovulation this time though so it could have happened in the middle of the night


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne - do you feel like she's coming at all?
> 
> Kenna - hurray!! We can be tww buddies
> 
> Mary - get it girl lol. Are you opk-ing?
> 
> AFM: temp still up so probably 2 dpo. Yesterday's opk's were still really dark but not as dark as the first one so I'm kind of hoping that either I released 2 eggs or o'd on cd 14. At least then we will have bd hours before and day of. I didn't feel ovulation this time though so it could have happened in the middle of the night

Actually, idk what to think right now. I don't feel her. I get cramps but just for few seconds as of today it only happened once i thought i maybe seeing her but then it stop. Usually it's persistent before she comes. I've been gassy as well feels and feels like i ate a huge meals. So maybe she is coming, idk. I haven't test yet because of my temps so i just keep on waiting for her to show up. But if she never showed up after 3 more days and temps stay above coverline maybe i will have the courage to test.


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Fx for all! Still waiting on af mild cramps still but no sign of her! Im now 3 days into my misses periodtemp still at 99.2


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> Fx for all! Still waiting on af mild cramps still but no sign of her! Im now 3 days into my misses periodtemp still at 99.2

FX for you hun. Your temp is still high so maybe you will get your + in the next day or so. I have no courage of testing, I think maybe she is coming because of my temps for the last couple of days. I'm just nervous for today since i got her last cycle at CD33. I hope my temp will go up if this is it that will make me test.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> wtingtoexhale said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all! Still waiting on af mild cramps still but no sign of her! Im now 3 days into my misses periodtemp still at 99.2
> 
> FX for you hun. Your temp is still high so maybe you will get your + in the next day or so. I have no courage of testing, I think maybe she is coming because of my temps for the last couple of days. I'm just nervous for today since i got her last cycle at CD33. I hope my temp will go up if this is it that will make me test.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I have my FX for both of you and hope that you both get your BFP's!!!! 

AFM nothing much to report at 2-3 DPO. Only creamy cm. Cervix however feels higher up and feels like it's more closed. Haven't had that in the last 4 months.

1st mont off bc back in April I was sooooo sure I was pregnant as I had sore nips all the way to AF, nausea, lightheaded etc. Have written that all off to hormones getting back to normal.

Since then I haven't been able to symptom spot as everything always felt the same/normal.

Only difference this month so far is cervix and almost whole day yesterday I had ache in left ovary extending into left thigh. Had a difficult time sleeping. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:[


----------



## mdscpa

I've override my last two cycles giving me 15/16LP. This gave me almost the same pattern of my temps for the 2nd half of LP. Maybe i'll be expecting her between today til the next few days.........


----------



## wtingtoexhale

What are your temps like? Not sure if you already posted them. I am going to wait it out as long as possible to test again. But knowing myself that wont be long lol. I keep going to the bathroom to check dor af and examining the tp like a bfn test!


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> What are your temps like? Not sure if you already posted them. I am going to wait it out as long as possible to test again. But knowing myself that wont be long lol. I keep going to the bathroom to check dor af and examining the tp like a bfn test!

It's already there.... I keep on waiting and waiting for AF this cycle. Really thought she will be here 2 days ago but nada. Maybe it is really due to duphaston (progesterone) i took. So im just giving her 3 more days, if nothing i will test. Doc told me to see her if im delayed whether i'm pg or not. She said she needs to check for the cysts i developed due to clomid and fsh.


----------



## wtingtoexhale

That puts us on the same cycle! You never know what can happen. . . I will try to channel your patience and wait the 3 days out with you, support can only make it easier!


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> That puts us on the same cycle! You never know what can happen. . . I will try to channel your patience and wait the 3 days out with you, support can only make it easier!

We can even save $$ with the tests.. 3 days is not far it's lightyears away.... lol :D


----------



## wtingtoexhale

I hear that. . . Hehe if only we had a built in alarm saying "you are pregnant, you are pregnant"! Lol maybe in humans 2.0 haha


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> I hear that. . . Hehe if only we had a built in alarm saying "you are pregnant, you are pregnant"! Lol maybe in humans 2.0 haha

I wish for that too. Maybe after a thousand years they'll be able to make something that tells you "Implantation Done..Pregnancy in progress!!!" lol :D


----------



## Jrepp

Haha the other day I was thinking that it would be great if women turned purple or something when ovulation was about to occur so we knew it was happening. Would make life so much easier!


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Yay still no af! Im counting each hour as possible victory, hehe my dh is finally starting to have pings of excitement. Im still not counting my chicken yet tho.


----------



## wtingtoexhale

How has everyone's sunday been? Hope it was good, I had to work and even then had a hard time concentrating on anything but this darn tww. . . Its such an emotional roller coaster


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> Yay still no af! Im counting each hour as possible victory, hehe my dh is finally starting to have pings of excitement. Im still not counting my chicken yet tho.




wtingtoexhale said:


> How has everyone's sunday been? Hope it was good, I had to work and even then had a hard time concentrating on anything but this darn tww. . . Its such an emotional roller coaster

It's Monday here already. She never arrived yesterday even this morning when i woke up... hmmmmm... DH feels the same way..... Keep on showing him my chart and tell him temps doesn't seem convincing so we should wait. On the way to work, a delivery van (Pharmacy) stopped beside us with a slogan that says "FULL of HOPE", which, in some ways, helped me realize that it's all we have to do, to never lose hope in trying to have what we all wanted, A MIRACLE BABY...... Sorry i'm babbling. 

With my temps like this, i'm like 60% she's coming 40% she's not. With my symptoms so far, i'm like 80% she's not and 20% she is... AND THAT'S SO CONFUSING..... Anyways, if she's coming she's coming no one is to blame but time.....

Hope you all have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you ladies, very sorry for the confusing cycle but hope you get an answer soon!!!!!

My temp fell hard today :(


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> FX for you ladies, very sorry for the confusing cycle but hope you get an answer soon!!!!!
> 
> My temp fell hard today :(

Oh, Kenna sorry for the temp dive. FX it's just a fluke or you just Oed today. Maybe your body tried 3 days ago and it just really happened today.... At least you got it covered last night..... Sometimes i think temping gives us more confusion. But still better than not having a clue where you are at your cycle. 

FX'd for you hun. BABY :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Hi ladies!

I am trying to catch up on everything with everyone as my LO and I had sickness and diarrhoea last week so I was off the radar.

I am feeling a little hopeful though as although I haven't been charting my temps with being ill, I have been checking CM and I think I am currently at the most fertile stage (raw egg white kind of look and feel as of Sat) so hubby and I BD'd Sat night. Going to try it again tonight (wasn't sure whether there was much point doing it 2 days in a row? Thought I would let him get loaded up again lol!). Keep your FX'd for me girls!!

How long does the egg white stuff stick around for before it changes to the water stuff? 

Mary, good luck for court hun and I hope everything goes well for you. 

mdscpa, I imagine it can get really frustrating charting everything and not getting the result we all want but just try and stay positive and your time will come xxxx

Hi Kenna, how are you doing? xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

Sorry Kenna, the temping still confuses me a little but I hope you have managed to BD your way to a bubba xxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on everything with everyone as my LO and I had sickness and diarrhoea last week so I was off the radar.
> 
> I am feeling a little hopeful though as although I haven't been charting my temps with being ill, I have been checking CM and I think I am currently at the most fertile stage (raw egg white kind of look and feel as of Sat) so hubby and I BD'd Sat night. Going to try it again tonight (wasn't sure whether there was much point doing it 2 days in a row? Thought I would let him get loaded up again lol!). Keep your FX'd for me girls!!
> 
> How long does the egg white stuff stick around for before it changes to the water stuff?
> 
> Mary, good luck for court hun and I hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> mdscpa, I imagine it can get really frustrating charting everything and not getting the result we all want but just try and stay positive and your time will come xxxx
> 
> Hi Kenna, how are you doing? xxx

Im keeping my FX'd for you hun.... I always try to stay positive with all of these TTCs especially during TWW. I know it will happen for all of us..... With you ladies around, i know we can keep our sanity.... 

Played with my chart again removing my fertile CM from CD15-17 to give back my original CH. You'll see a screenshot of what happened to that chart putting me at 20dpo. It really looks good and if i kept that one, i have probably already took a test, :D. Of course, it's better for me not to and just keep waiting. 2 more days is not that far anymore..... But those days including today might be her day to come.... Praying she stays away...

BABY :dust: TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on everything with everyone as my LO and I had sickness and diarrhoea last week so I was off the radar.
> 
> I am feeling a little hopeful though as although I haven't been charting my temps with being ill, I have been checking CM and I think I am currently at the most fertile stage (raw egg white kind of look and feel as of Sat) so hubby and I BD'd Sat night. Going to try it again tonight (wasn't sure whether there was much point doing it 2 days in a row? Thought I would let him get loaded up again lol!). Keep your FX'd for me girls!!
> 
> How long does the egg white stuff stick around for before it changes to the water stuff?
> 
> Mary, good luck for court hun and I hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> mdscpa, I imagine it can get really frustrating charting everything and not getting the result we all want but just try and stay positive and your time will come xxxx
> 
> Hi Kenna, how are you doing? xxx
> 
> Im keeping my FX'd for you hun.... I always try to stay positive with all of these TTCs especially during TWW. I know it will happen for all of us..... With you ladies around, i know we can keep our sanity....
> 
> Played with my chart again removing my fertile CM from CD15-17 to give back my original CH. You'll see a screenshot of what happened to that chart putting me at 20dpo. It really looks good and if i kept that one, i have probably already took a test, :D. Of course, it's better for me not to and just keep waiting. 2 more days is not that far anymore..... But those days including today might be her day to come.... Praying she stays away...
> 
> BABY :dust: TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Woop woop!! Feeling good for a Monday so I am sending babydust to all too!! :dust:

xxxx


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, seems like your temp rose today. You feel like you O'ed yesterday? I think you usually have a sharp rise after O, so maybe it's better to keep on DTD til you see that rise... 

FXd for you hun... Lots of BABY :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no Kenna!! Maybe its a big fallback..? I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. Stupid temps! If u look at my chart last cycle, I had a really big drop so I actually thought I had late O but I turned out it was just a slow rise along with a fallback. Hopefully fallback is ur case, if not, you did BD last night so if today ended up being O, that'd be ok. I'm praying it'll rise back up tomorrow . FX veryyy tight!!

AFM, I woke 2hrs and 15mins late and my temp was 97.59 at 715 so I adjusted it to 97.39 but I'm very mad at myself for sleeping in. Yest or today is my usual O day so now I have no clue which one it is lol. See, for me, sometimes my temps dont even change that much when I take it a few hrs of a difference...like after going back to bed, ill take my temp 2-3hrs later and its never that much higher. Thats why I USUALLY don't use the adjuster the few times I've messed up but I kinda needed to today so FF doesn't get confused. Oh well, FX a true rise comes by tomorrow. I'm pretty exhausted between bding and packing lol Its only been 3 nights in a row but I'm def ready for my BD break this month! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, seems like your temp rose today. You feel like you O'ed yesterday? I think you usually have a sharp rise after O, so maybe it's better to keep on DTD til you see that rise...
> 
> FXd for you hun... Lots of BABY :dust:

I actually get pretty slow rises..I've only gotten lucky with a good one like twice. Last cycles big rise was actually 6 or 7dpo lol. Last cycle my chart was all messed up! But I do kinda feel like I may be Oing as we speak. I did have ovary twinges yest but now I'm having the more sharp O pains so I bet I O today. We shall see. I may just BD every other night from here. My body is so sore from everything and sperm from 1/2 days before O is best any how so I should have it covered if there's anything to be caught this cycle. :) my enzymes haven't been here for a few days and I'm hoping they come today!!!! Ugh. I hate that I've had to be without them right before O. If I woke at 5a.m as usual today, id def say O happened but since I woke late, I know my temps off a bit. My cervix was very very open last night too tho. Either a rise tomorrow or my LP length will tell me when O was tho :). 

I see ur temps went back up a little bit. My fingers are crossed for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne are you going to Finallyyyyy test tomorrow?! Lol I'm excited to see if its just the P or if its a BFP! Today is ur "test day" according to FF so u should test :) lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne are you going to Finallyyyyy test tomorrow?! Lol I'm excited to see if its just the P or if its a BFP! Today is ur "test day" according to FF so u should test :) lol

If i got two high temps like around 98-ish i might test already so far i consider the last two temps low so i keep on holding. If tomorrow's temp jump and stayed there til Wednesday (5th day after the P) i might test that evening if no AF shows up or wait til thursday. I read online that docs advise them to wait 5-7 days or even up to 10 days after the pill to expect their period. So i might end up testing friday, lol. But like i said a two days of high temps will make me test even if FF put my "test date" today....Tomorrow will mark my 5w0d based on LMP so that's far already... I should be getting a 2nd line if im in fact pregnant.


----------



## ab75

Daphne......test!! Lol xx


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Good morning ladies, im starting off with baby dust to all! @mdscpa its a great sign still no af. . . And all those little bits of hope help no doubt. I had a very restless sleep again lots of hot flashes hmmm. . . And I took my temp before I got out of bed and it was 97.7 then fell back asleep and it was 99.4! I think im in the confused boat lol. High hopes and fx for you. Oh how many days til we test?
@MrsB my ewcm usually last 2 to 4 days but it always changes for me.hope you feel better being sick and dealing with the wait can be super stressful! Stay positive ladies if not litterally then mentally!


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Daphne......test!! Lol xx

Lol... Guess i'm making you ladies here impatient as well.... :D

No :af: is much better than seeing a :bfn:, it's my motto from now on... :D


----------



## mdscpa

wtingtoexhale said:


> Good morning ladies, im starting off with baby dust to all! @mdscpa its a great sign still no af. . . And all those little bits of hope help no doubt. I had a very restless sleep again lots of hot flashes hmmm. . . And I took my temp before I got out of bed and it was 97.7 then fell back asleep and it was 99.4! I think im in the confused boat lol. High hopes and fx for you. Oh how many days til we test?
> @MrsB my ewcm usually last 2 to 4 days but it always changes for me.hope you feel better being sick and dealing with the wait can be super stressful! Stay positive ladies if not litterally then mentally!

No :af: so far. What about you? Temps tend to be high if you take it later. 2 more days wtingtoexhale.. 2 more looooooooooonnnnnnngggggg days.....

BABY :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ab75

mdscpa said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne......test!! Lol xx
> 
> Lol... Guess i'm making you ladies here impatient as well.... :D
> 
> No :af: is much better than seeing a :bfn:, it's my motto from now on... :DClick to expand...

Lol, yes!!
But thats a good motto! Xx


----------



## mdscpa

I can see you'll be having your gender scan.... Can't wait for the update..... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm still in the early days of tww and trying not to get too excited but my cervix def feels like its closing... IT hasn't done that in the last 4 months so hoping it could be a good sign that mr sperm met up with mrs egg lol. FX for you all and really hoping that Dahne and Wtingtoexhale have those BFP's coming up


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm still in the early days of tww and trying not to get too excited but my cervix def feels like its closing... IT hasn't done that in the last 4 months so hoping it could be a good sign that mr sperm met up with mrs egg lol. FX for you all and really hoping that Dahne and Wtingtoexhale have those BFP's coming up

Can't wait that WE ALL do get our BFPs... Will you test early or wait it out?

FX's that's a very very good sign....


----------



## ab75

Yes, I decided that I couldn't stay team yellow. Excited to find out xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in the early days of tww and trying not to get too excited but my cervix def feels like its closing... IT hasn't done that in the last 4 months so hoping it could be a good sign that mr sperm met up with mrs egg lol. FX for you all and really hoping that Dahne and Wtingtoexhale have those BFP's coming up
> 
> Can't wait that WE ALL do get our BFPs... Will you test early or wait it out?
> 
> FX's that's a very very good sign....Click to expand...

I am going to try my best to wait it out. Town I live in very small with one pharmacy. Everyone always knows everyones business even if they don't know you lol. I have a pregnancy test in the cupboard and will try to wait before using it. I think I am a lot more patient because I haven't been trying that long. Just hoping this is my month


----------



## mdscpa

In that time, i either get a :bfp: or :af:..... CHEERS to waiting......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> In that time, i either get a :bfp: or :af:..... CHEERS to waiting......

One BFP coming right up! Cheers :dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Just saw this scripture posted by one of my friends. Time for some reflection.

Deuteronomy 8:18

"If it's His will, it will happen. If your success doesn't come yet, wait for it under His perfectly planned time. You'll be more ready than you ever were."


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Just saw this scripture posted by one of my friends. Time for some reflection.
> 
> Deuteronomy 8:18
> 
> "If it's His will, it will happen. If your success doesn't come yet, wait for it under His perfectly planned time. You'll be more ready than you ever were."

Oh wow!! Feeling a bit speechless. Very true


----------



## Jrepp

wtingtoexhale said:


> How has everyone's sunday been? Hope it was good, I had to work and even then had a hard time concentrating on anything but this darn tww. . . Its such an emotional roller coaster

Well now that it's Monday lol. My Sunday was petty good. I spent some time running around and playing around with some new video editing software. 

I think the whole ttc process is such an emotional roller coaster. 



Wishing1010 said:


> FX for you ladies, very sorry for the confusing cycle but hope you get an answer soon!!!!!
> 
> My temp fell hard today :(

Dang Kenna! I am hoping it's just a fall back rise for you. 



MrsB1982 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on everything with everyone as my LO and I had sickness and diarrhoea last week so I was off the radar.
> 
> I am feeling a little hopeful though as although I haven't been charting my temps with being ill, I have been checking CM and I think I am currently at the most fertile stage (raw egg white kind of look and feel as of Sat) so hubby and I BD'd Sat night. Going to try it again tonight (wasn't sure whether there was much point doing it 2 days in a row? Thought I would let him get loaded up again lol!). Keep your FX'd for me girls!!
> 
> How long does the egg white stuff stick around for before it changes to the water stuff?
> 
> Mary, good luck for court hun and I hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> mdscpa, I imagine it can get really frustrating charting everything and not getting the result we all want but just try and stay positive and your time will come xxxx
> 
> Hi Kenna, how are you doing? xxx

I am a firm believer in every situation is different. Men with low sperm counts shouldn't dtd every day, but I have heard it's fine for men with normal levels. My hubby and I dtd everyday starting on the first day of my fertile week through ovulation. I didn't work out that way this cycle.....stupid early ovulation! 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Oh no Kenna!! Maybe its a big fallback..? I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. Stupid temps! If u look at my chart last cycle, I had a really big drop so I actually thought I had late O but I turned out it was just a slow rise along with a fallback. Hopefully fallback is ur case, if not, you did BD last night so if today ended up being O, that'd be ok. I'm praying it'll rise back up tomorrow . FX veryyy tight!!
> 
> AFM, I woke 2hrs and 15mins late and my temp was 97.59 at 715 so I adjusted it to 97.39 but I'm very mad at myself for sleeping in. Yest or today is my usual O day so now I have no clue which one it is lol. See, for me, sometimes my temps dont even change that much when I take it a few hrs of a difference...like after going back to bed, ill take my temp 2-3hrs later and its never that much higher. Thats why I USUALLY don't use the adjuster the few times I've messed up but I kinda needed to today so FF doesn't get confused. Oh well, FX a true rise comes by tomorrow. I'm pretty exhausted between bding and packing lol Its only been 3 nights in a row but I'm def ready for my BD break this month! Lol

My temps do that too. Im telling you we all need to be purple when we ovulate!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm still in the early days of tww and trying not to get too excited but my cervix def feels like its closing... IT hasn't done that in the last 4 months so hoping it could be a good sign that mr sperm met up with mrs egg lol. FX for you all and really hoping that Dahne and Wtingtoexhale have those BFP's coming up

Your cervix should close after ovulation every month. 



ab75 said:


> Yes, I decided that I couldn't stay team yellow. Excited to find out xx

I couldn't stay team yellow either. Too many gender neutral decisions to make. When I get pregnant we are going to find out though and then have a gender reveal baby shower because I would prefer gender neutral things. 



mdscpa said:


> Just saw this scripture posted by one of my friends. Time for some reflection.
> 
> Deuteronomy 8:18
> 
> "If it's His will, it will happen. If your success doesn't come yet, wait for it under His perfectly planned time. You'll be more ready than you ever were."

That is a great quote!


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Just saw this scripture posted by one of my friends. Time for some reflection.
> 
> Deuteronomy 8:18
> 
> "If it's His will, it will happen. If your success doesn't come yet, wait for it under His perfectly planned time. You'll be more ready than you ever were."

I try to remind myself of this every cycle. I'm also currently trying to remember that the sure way to get pregnant is have sex. I'm doing that so I shouldn't be killing myself too much otherwise! 

I absolutely wish this was an easier and more predictable process.


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: just hanging out until my allergy test. I go in at 2 for blood work and then the skin prick test at 3. My husband is going to leave work early to meet me there. I will vlog it though :) All of the fertility monitoring apps agree that today is 3dpo. I don't know what's going to happen with this cycle but it's all ok at the end of the day. I was pretty crampy yesterday and had a major cramp followed by a huge gush of creamy mucus.

I did get a new vlog up using my new video editing software. 

[youtube]DaZLODOou3A[/youtube]


----------



## Jrepp

So the allergy test sucked balls. They did a 47 skin prick test and about half way through I couldn't breathe and got hives all over me. They gave me a rescue inhaler to get me easy breathing again and an antihistamine to help with the hives. But......the prick panel came back negative for allergens. So we are waiting for the results of the blood test to come back but not sure why I had a reaction during the skin test. Bleh!


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Still no af for me thank goodness lol! I scheduled a dr.s appr. For weds that will put me 6dpp fx I don't start before. I figured I would rather have it confirmed by a dr then keep hoping. Lol. . . Im having slight cramping now similar to a day or two before my af. Ugh I just wish this was easier


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> So the allergy test sucked balls. They did a 47 skin prick test and about half way through I couldn't breathe and got hives all over me. They gave me a rescue inhaler to get me easy breathing again and an antihistamine to help with the hives. But......the prick panel came back negative for allergens. So we are waiting for the results of the blood test to come back but not sure why I had a reaction during the skin test. Bleh!

Yikes 47! You're a soldier! Glad the test was negative.


----------



## Jrepp




----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies, i'm OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Woke up with a low temp and bammmmmm the witch finally decided to laugh..... If only i can hurt her and stay away next time for like 9 mos... :( 

On to the next cycle (unmedicated) but will continue to take folic and metformin. After this period, i have to meet my doc to check for the cysts. I will ask her when i'm going to have my next medication and what it could be and how long should i take a break from medication. Or maybe I'll seek another doc from different hospital maybe they could do the magic. Feels like it's all my fault not giving my DH a child. :( Good thing he's very kind. When i told him this morning, it's CD1. He said, "that's ok there's always tomorrow to try.. We'll have it unexpectedly....." 

Conclusion: CLOMID/FSH/Trigger/Duphaston = Late O, Long Cycle.


----------



## ab75

Sorry Daphne xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Sorry Daphne xx

Thanks ab. I kinda knew she's arriving seeing my chart so steady on the low side. I was just hoping it will rise, unfortunately, it dipped and i knew she is definitely coming. Then, i saw her ugly face in the bathroom.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ahh soooo sorry the witch got you, Daphne. Jess, that looks super unpleasant!! I hope your blood test comes back clean and that you're ok! AFM: nothing much to report for now. Hey hoh off to work I go. Have a wonderful day :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry Daphne :(

Jess that sounds so painful!!! Ugh. I wonder what the heck it is! Thats crazy! I am very anxious about the blood work result, as I'm sure you are. You poor thing. Thats crazy. Your in my prayers hun!

AFM, I got the best rise for O, EVER today!  and it was truly for O :) I'm excited about the jump. Well now its time for waiting...If my tube was open and there was an egg to be caught, we def covered BDing 100%. I even threw in last night so we did get the 4 nights in a row in that I wanted to do before moving lol. FX we leave this house with one last good memory!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

What the heck Kenna! I'm sorry ur temp hasn't gone back up yet :(. I truly think you will O close enough time where AF will have just ended, of u dont get ur bfp. I'm of course rooting for the bfp but as long as you O by the time I have to move, ull be A-OK for ur cruise :) I'm crossing my fingers tight for u! <3


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sorry Daphne :(
> 
> Jess that sounds so painful!!! Ugh. I wonder what the heck it is! Thats crazy! I am very anxious about the blood work result, as I'm sure you are. You poor thing. Thats crazy. Your in my prayers hun!
> 
> AFM, I got the best rise for O, EVER today!  and it was truly for O :) I'm excited about the jump. Well now its time for waiting...If my tube was open and there was an egg to be caught, we def covered BDing 100%. I even threw in last night so we did get the 4 nights in a row in that I wanted to do before moving lol. FX we leave this house with one last good memory!!

Thanks Mary.. And woooooooowwww for the rise...... u hit it... hope it stays there til your :bfp:

I have to return the temp to adjusted one... like i said i take my temp 2 hours before the usual for this cycle..... My small red spot this morning turned brown this afternoon a tiny brown spot.... so not counting it yet as CD1... Maybe later if it becomes full flow red i might be CD1 today..... If that's the case i will have to put the unadjusted temp as a start for the next cycle....


----------



## aidensmommy1

See even just now, I went back to sleep without getting out of bed this a.m but my temps actually lower lol. Daphne, adjusters DO NOT work for me, AT ALL. At the most my temp MAY be off by .1 for a 2-3hr difference usually. But if uve been adjusting all of ur temps the same through out the whole cycle, ull still see a perfect pattern just because ur adjusting it by the same amount and still waking at the same time everyday, just different then usual. I sometimes used to switch between 5a.m and 7a.m when new cycles start and all was always fine with my pattern. As long as its when AF starts, ull still see a clear shift and such. So if u ever change ur temp time again, u dont HAVE to adjust ur temps, only if u want to. :) Always keep in mind, its not so much the actual temps that matters but its the pattern those temps make so even if temps LOOK lower/higher than another cycle, ull know its just because u changed times, u know? Omg my head is pounding!!! Ouch! I'm def 1dpo, maybe even 2dpo and would have been able to tell u that even without the rise because of how my bbs are completely tender to the touch. LET THIS TWW SHOWER ME IN BABY DUST!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> See even just now, I went back to sleep without getting out of bed this a.m but my temps actually lower lol. Daphne, adjusters DO NOT work for me, AT ALL. At the most my temp MAY be off by .1 for a 2-3hr difference usually. But if uve been adjusting all of ur temps the same through out the whole cycle, ull still see a perfect pattern just because ur adjusting it by the same amount and still waking at the same time everyday, just different then usual. I sometimes used to switch between 5a.m and 7a.m when new cycles start and all was always fine with my pattern. As long as its when AF starts, ull still see a clear shift and such. So if u ever change ur temp time again, u dont HAVE to adjust ur temps, only if u want to. :) Always keep in mind, its not so much the actual temps that matters but its the pattern those temps make so even if temps LOOK lower/higher than another cycle, ull know its just because u changed times, u know? Omg my head is pounding!!! Ouch! I'm def 1dpo, maybe even 2dpo and would have been able to tell u that even without the rise because of how my bbs are completely tender to the touch. LET THIS TWW SHOWER ME IN BABY DUST!!!!

Hi Mary, temps starting from 9 dpo until today were all adjusted due to change in waking up schedule (work schedule) so even though 9dpo is high it started to fall at 10dpo. That's why i knew i'm going to be out..... What I said earlier that i'm gonna put back my UN-adjusted temp today (if red flow starts) is because that's gonna be my new waking up time so i won't see a very big difference or temp shift after-wards. And i do not plan on adjusting my temps when i want. I just used it due to change of work schedule.


----------



## wtingtoexhale

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Daphne :(
> 
> Jess that sounds so painful!!! Ugh. I wonder what the heck it is! Thats crazy! I am very anxious about the blood work result, as I'm sure you are. You poor thing. Thats crazy. Your in my prayers hun!
> 
> AFM, I got the best rise for O, EVER today!  and it was truly for O :) I'm excited about the jump. Well now its time for waiting...If my tube was open and there was an egg to be caught, we def covered BDing 100%. I even threw in last night so we did get the 4 nights in a row in that I wanted to do before moving lol. FX we leave this house with one last good memory!!
> 
> Thanks Mary.. And woooooooowwww for the rise...... u hit it... hope it stays there til your :bfp:
> 
> I have to return the temp to adjusted one... like i said i take my temp 2 hours before the usual for this cycle..... My small red spot this morning turned brown this afternoon a tiny brown spot.... so not counting it yet as CD1... Maybe later if it becomes full flow red i might be CD1 today..... If that's the case i will have to put the unadjusted temp as a start for the next cycle....Click to expand...

Oh boo on af! Stay positive!


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Good morning (my time) I still have no af drs appt tomorrow. . Went through a 3 hour battle of nausea finally just feeling better. Being at work suck when all I want to do is sleep or be sick ugh. Fx and baby dust to all!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wtingtoexhale said:


> Good morning (my time) I still have no af drs appt tomorrow. . Went through a 3 hour battle of nausea finally just feeling better. Being at work suck when all I want to do is sleep or be sick ugh. Fx and baby dust to all!

Your symptoms sound promising!! I have all my fingers crossed and pray you get your BFP from Dr!! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Daphne! I understand how you feel about being the one with all the problems. At least your dh is supportive.

Mary, nice rise. Fingers crossed for ya

Kenna I am so frustrated for you. How are you feeling?

Waiting, you haven't tested yet?


----------



## mdscpa

Now she arrived with full force. Just went to the loo and fresh blood with clots flushed (sorry TMI). Marking today as CD1 and putting back the original temp for today's waking up time. 

Waiting - how did your temp go today? Have you done your test yet or are you gonna wait til tomorrow?

FX'd everyone.... :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Well count me out I am trying my best not to cry and its not good enough


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wtingtoexhale said:


> Well count me out I am trying my best not to cry and its not good enough

I'm sooooo sorry!!!!!!


----------



## wtingtoexhale

I tell myself every time I start that its ok no biggy but I am not very convincing! Think im going to keep my drs appt just to see what could be going on. All the symptoms dont make sense damn af!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wtingtoexhale said:


> I tell myself every time I start that its ok no biggy but I am not very convincing! Think im going to keep my drs appt just to see what could be going on. All the symptoms dont make sense damn af!

Is it full flow AF? I think we all start by saying "its okay" but because we're human it does get to us. I started off sooo relaxed this tww but now it's getting to me and I can slowly feel anxiety building.


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Its a light pink and low flo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wtingtoexhale said:


> Its a light pink and low flo

Urgh... 
Hope you feel better!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Awesome temp rise, Mary! FX for you!!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks hun! FX it means something good! Ive never had a temp over 97.91 RIGHT after O and even that only happened one time so its def different. I'm praying its good...my nips are killing me today and I had these really weird twinges for about two mins straight a little bit ago right where my tube is so maybe its a little eggy trying to get through. I can only hope! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> See even just now, I went back to sleep without getting out of bed this a.m but my temps actually lower lol. Daphne, adjusters DO NOT work for me, AT ALL. At the most my temp MAY be off by .1 for a 2-3hr difference usually. But if uve been adjusting all of ur temps the same through out the whole cycle, ull still see a perfect pattern just because ur adjusting it by the same amount and still waking at the same time everyday, just different then usual. I sometimes used to switch between 5a.m and 7a.m when new cycles start and all was always fine with my pattern. As long as its when AF starts, ull still see a clear shift and such. So if u ever change ur temp time again, u dont HAVE to adjust ur temps, only if u want to. :) Always keep in mind, its not so much the actual temps that matters but its the pattern those temps make so even if temps LOOK lower/higher than another cycle, ull know its just because u changed times, u know? Omg my head is pounding!!! Ouch! I'm def 1dpo, maybe even 2dpo and would have been able to tell u that even without the rise because of how my bbs are completely tender to the touch. LET THIS TWW SHOWER ME IN BABY DUST!!!!
> 
> Hi Mary, temps starting from 9 dpo until today were all adjusted due to change in waking up schedule (work schedule) so even though 9dpo is high it started to fall at 10dpo. That's why i knew i'm going to be out..... What I said earlier that i'm gonna put back my UN-adjusted temp today (if red flow starts) is because that's gonna be my new waking up time so i won't see a very big difference or temp shift after-wards. And i do not plan on adjusting my temps when i want. I just used it due to change of work schedule.Click to expand...

Oh IC. I thought you were maybe just trying a new time for a cycle. But yes, your correct, going with the other time at the beginning of ur cycle wont affect things AT ALL. Especially if its an AF temp. I really hope you get ur bfp this cycle the ol' natural way...fx! Just remember to BD at least once early in ur cycle incase you O early, u know? I wish u tons of baby dust for ur new cycle! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

wtingtoexhale said:


> Well count me out I am trying my best not to cry and its not good enough

I'm so sorry hun! Dont hold back from venting to us! We're here for you about any and everything! I hope u have lots of luck this cycle! Come on bfps!!


----------



## wtingtoexhale

Thank you ladies for the support. . . Lucky I found you all. I think I was driving my dh crazy, he doesn't really understand lol. Af is like a hurricane! Its like im being punished. Ugh. We probably wont have much time to try this cycle being that we are moving from California to oregon at the end of the month. But I will definitely keep checking in to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## MolGold

Sorry for AF Ladies! :(

Mary yay for that Rise.. FX!

AFM I am only CD10 and no BDing expected till CD16 as we are going to visit sis in law. Hope I don't O early this cycle!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks mary..... I actually have that planned to BD early since i may O earlier during unmedicated cycles... This AF is making me crazy. I woke up with only two spots of brown usually i wake up soaked on my second day. This is like the beginning/end of my AF. I just had a red flow last night although not much so i thought its gonna be heavy during my sleep. CONFUSED.... Temp shoots up as well usually 2nd day is the lowest temp for the cycle... Something is messing up with my cycle.... Urgh..

Will wait til end of the day before i put my af. Can't be spotting on 2nd day.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh... I am being attacked by the "killer yawn" this morning.
I can for the life of me not stop yawning!!!! Driving me bonkers. ](*,)
Hope you guys are doing well today!?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Urgh... I am being attacked by the "killer yawn" this morning.
> I can for the life of me not stop yawning!!!! Driving me bonkers. ](*,)
> Hope you guys are doing well today!?

Now, you had me yawn at work...... :sleep:

Just few more days and you'll see your :bfp: already..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry about that Daphne :blush:
I really hope I get the BFP. I have been having mild aches/cramps in ovary/uterus area since ovulation and it has not let up yet.

Trying not to symptom spot but who am I kidding?? :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Thanks mary..... I actually have that planned to BD early since i may O earlier during unmedicated cycles... This AF is making me crazy. I woke up with only two spots of brown usually i wake up soaked on my second day. This is like the beginning/end of my AF. I just had a red flow last night although not much so i thought its gonna be heavy during my sleep. CONFUSED.... Temp shoots up as well usually 2nd day is the lowest temp for the cycle... Something is messing up with my cycle.... Urgh..
> 
> Will wait til end of the day before i put my af. Can't be spotting on 2nd day.

Sorry for the confusion with your AF - if she wasn't going to be straightforward she might as well have stayed away for a BFP! 
:hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning ladies! :hi:

Wow you guys have been chatty last night/this morning! :haha:

So I managed to creep up on hubby in the shower and get another BD in :happydance: AF not due until the 30th so got a long way to wait and see if we have cracked it this month but FXd!!!! 

Daphne & wtingtoexhale - so sorry :witch: got you guys Booo! Big :hugs:

Jess - Looks like you went through hell!! Hope you are ok! 

Mary - I have everything crossed for you! Sending you :dust: for good luck!!! 

xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Yay Mary, you're at 3 dpo already..... FX you caught that egg...... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm very sorry about AF ladies...that witch needs to die!!!!! Maybe one day soon, she will disappear for us all! Many FX!

I have the worst sharp pains in my right ovary, definitely consistent with O pains I have had in the past. I'm not worried about catching the egg this month, just making sure the witch is gone before September 4!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm very sorry about AF ladies...that witch needs to die!!!!! Maybe one day soon, she will disappear for us all! Many FX!
> 
> I have the worst sharp pains in my right ovary, definitely consistent with O pains I have had in the past. I'm not worried about catching the egg this month, just making sure the witch is gone before September 4!

As long as u O in the next 6 days, it'll be gone :) I did the calculations for ya! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just got a VERY dark positive opk but I'm 100% sure I'm 2/3dpo. I had my sore bbs and creamy cm and that DOESN'T happen until after O, plus I had the pains and positive opk and everything before but yea, its now 3dpo and I got an extremely dark opk so idk either its a second surge (since I have the dip to match it today) or it could be an extremely early sign. Estrogen is higher in BFP cycles so even at 3dpo, positive opks can sometimes be a good sign. I have like 15 opks left for this cycle so I'm going to experiment a little :) I'm def not even worried about bding tonight either, I know I o'ed 2-3 days ago so I'm covered. God please let this be a good sign!!! Now I can't wait for the next 7 days to go by! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Thanks mary..... I actually have that planned to BD early since i may O earlier during unmedicated cycles... This AF is making me crazy. I woke up with only two spots of brown usually i wake up soaked on my second day. This is like the beginning/end of my AF. I just had a red flow last night although not much so i thought its gonna be heavy during my sleep. CONFUSED.... Temp shoots up as well usually 2nd day is the lowest temp for the cycle... Something is messing up with my cycle.... Urgh..
> 
> Will wait til end of the day before i put my af. Can't be spotting on 2nd day.

my AF was the same way this cycle! I barely had one! I mostly had the black stuff thats been coming out from my enzymes. It was so weird. FX it turns out to be good signs for both of us some how!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> I just got a VERY dark positive opk but I'm 100% sure I'm 2/3dpo. I had my sore bbs and creamy cm and that DOESN'T happen until after O, plus I had the pains and positive opk and everything before but yea, its now 3dpo and I got an extremely dark opk so idk either its a second surge (since I have the dip to match it today) or it could be an extremely early sign. Estrogen is higher in BFP cycles so even at 3dpo, positive opks can sometimes be a good sign. I have like 15 opks left for this cycle so I'm going to experiment a little :) I'm def not even worried about bding tonight either, I know I o'ed 2-3 days ago so I'm covered. God please let this be a good sign!!! Now I can't wait for the next 7 days to go by! FX!

:dust::dust:
I hope it's a good sign!!!! You deserve it!!! FX for you.

I have been relaxed so far and I can slowly feel how I am starting to obsess :dohh:


----------



## Jrepp

Ovufriend moved my o date up to cd15 instead of 13. It makes no sense, but ff and countdown left it at cd 13. Hubby is leaving for California in a few hours :( I don't want him to go but it's only over night.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Ovufriend moved my o date up to cd15 instead of 13. It makes no sense, but ff and countdown left it at cd 13. Hubby is leaving for California in a few hours :( I don't want him to go but it's only over night.

hmm, that's weird about ur O day...i guess time will tell w ur bfp or LP length. FX for ur bfp! And I'm sorry hubbys going away for the night. I hate hate hate when my hubby isn't home at night! But I'm a scardy cat lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a VERY dark positive opk but I'm 100% sure I'm 2/3dpo. I had my sore bbs and creamy cm and that DOESN'T happen until after O, plus I had the pains and positive opk and everything before but yea, its now 3dpo and I got an extremely dark opk so idk either its a second surge (since I have the dip to match it today) or it could be an extremely early sign. Estrogen is higher in BFP cycles so even at 3dpo, positive opks can sometimes be a good sign. I have like 15 opks left for this cycle so I'm going to experiment a little :) I'm def not even worried about bding tonight either, I know I o'ed 2-3 days ago so I'm covered. God please let this be a good sign!!! Now I can't wait for the next 7 days to go by! FX!
> 
> :dust::dust:
> I hope it's a good sign!!!! You deserve it!!! FX for you.
> 
> I have been relaxed so far and I can slowly feel how I am starting to obsess :dohh:Click to expand...

thanks! :) 

I know how hard it can Be to relax, its seriously nearly impossible! Hopefully u wont have to deal with this craziness for long! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ive been thinking too much today about my two blazing opks this a.m and now I'm driving myself nuts thinking I'm not really 3dpo. Ugh. Why does something always have to make things confusing?! My cm, cp, symptoms, temps, EVERYTHING suggests ovulation occurred but then I have these blazin' opks! Maybe a second surge (fallback)..? I said earlier I wasn't even going to bother making sure we BD tonight but now I'm going to JUST INCASE. I started asking Dr google a bunch of questions and that's what got me going all crazy lol. I guess we'll see what my temp does tomo. Hopefully its just a second surge because BDing was timed perfectly for O to be on CD11-12. Fx!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ive been thinking too much today about my two blazing opks this a.m and now I'm driving myself nuts thinking I'm not really 3dpo. Ugh. Why does something always have to make things confusing?! My cm, cp, symptoms, temps, EVERYTHING suggests ovulation occurred but then I have these blazin' opks! Maybe a second surge (fallback)..? I said earlier I wasn't even going to bother making sure we BD tonight but now I'm going to JUST INCASE. I started asking Dr google a bunch of questions and that's what got me going all crazy lol. I guess we'll see what my temp does tomo. Hopefully its just a second surge because BDing was timed perfectly for O to be on CD11-12. Fx!

FF says, if you see fertile CM after O was confirmed continue your BD. I guess it's safe to say that when you get + opk after O was confirmed would mean the same thing.... I will cover my bases just in case.... This DAY seemed to cause a lot of confusion to us all. Todays spotting is so so much less than it was yesterday.... Keep on searching DR Google as well "bleeding/spotting AF due then BFP." even saw charts where they put day(s) of period with temp drop but then got their + when their temps went back up..... I read that when you took progesterone, not only it will lengthen your LP but it may give you painful and heavy flow... That what it was last cycle. This is really weird. I had rounds of clomid years ago and i always have heavy flow as well... On top of that, i'm not even bloated this cycle... :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Me and DH talked about taking a test if we ever got high temps again... we just need to rule out pregnancy and consider this as normal VERY SHORT (weird) cycle.......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been thinking too much today about my two blazing opks this a.m and now I'm driving myself nuts thinking I'm not really 3dpo. Ugh. Why does something always have to make things confusing?! My cm, cp, symptoms, temps, EVERYTHING suggests ovulation occurred but then I have these blazin' opks! Maybe a second surge (fallback)..? I said earlier I wasn't even going to bother making sure we BD tonight but now I'm going to JUST INCASE. I started asking Dr google a bunch of questions and that's what got me going all crazy lol. I guess we'll see what my temp does tomo. Hopefully its just a second surge because BDing was timed perfectly for O to be on CD11-12. Fx!
> 
> FF says, if you see fertile CM after O was confirmed continue your BD. I guess it's safe to say that when you get + opk after O was confirmed would mean the same thing.... I will cover my bases just in case.... This DAY seemed to cause a lot of confusion to us all. Todays spotting is so so much less than it was yesterday.... Keep on searching DR Google as well "bleeding/spotting AF due then BFP." even saw charts where they put day(s) of period with temp drop but then got their + when their temps went back up..... I read that when you took progesterone, not only it will lengthen your LP but it may give you painful and heavy flow... That what it was last cycle. This is really weird. I had rounds of clomid years ago and i always have heavy flow as well... On top of that, i'm not even bloated this cycle... :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Me and DH talked about taking a test if we ever got high temps again... we just need to rule out pregnancy and consider this as normal VERY SHORT (weird) cycle.......Click to expand...

Your cycle def sounds very weird, Daphne. I really hope you get a BFP soon! Are you going to wait for def temp rise or just test for purpose of ruling out?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been thinking too much today about my two blazing opks this a.m and now I'm driving myself nuts thinking I'm not really 3dpo. Ugh. Why does something always have to make things confusing?! My cm, cp, symptoms, temps, EVERYTHING suggests ovulation occurred but then I have these blazin' opks! Maybe a second surge (fallback)..? I said earlier I wasn't even going to bother making sure we BD tonight but now I'm going to JUST INCASE. I started asking Dr google a bunch of questions and that's what got me going all crazy lol. I guess we'll see what my temp does tomo. Hopefully its just a second surge because BDing was timed perfectly for O to be on CD11-12. Fx!
> 
> FF says, if you see fertile CM after O was confirmed continue your BD. I guess it's safe to say that when you get + opk after O was confirmed would mean the same thing.... I will cover my bases just in case.... This DAY seemed to cause a lot of confusion to us all. Todays spotting is so so much less than it was yesterday.... Keep on searching DR Google as well "bleeding/spotting AF due then BFP." even saw charts where they put day(s) of period with temp drop but then got their + when their temps went back up..... I read that when you took progesterone, not only it will lengthen your LP but it may give you painful and heavy flow... That what it was last cycle. This is really weird. I had rounds of clomid years ago and i always have heavy flow as well... On top of that, i'm not even bloated this cycle... :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Me and DH talked about taking a test if we ever got high temps again... we just need to rule out pregnancy and consider this as normal VERY SHORT (weird) cycle.......Click to expand...
> 
> Your cycle def sounds very weird, Daphne. I really hope you get a BFP soon! Are you going to wait for def temp rise or just test for purpose of ruling out?Click to expand...

These two temps were original temps (unadjusted as per last cycle's wake up time) if i do adjust them they will become 97.51 and 98.01. above coverline last cycle. We're gonna wait tom's or the next day after tom if temp is high coz that's gonna be off compared to my usual pattern at the beginning of my cycle. Also, we are going to see if i no more spotting (brown) after today. But if it turns red i won't take a test. Can't see :bfp: turning out to be chemical. Also, i never spot at the before AF when i started taking metformin. That's all the reason making this cycle odd..... Of course, we're being careful not to get our hopes up. WE just need to see if this is :bfp: or not so just in case ot turns out + we can make an immediate appointment with our doc.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm going to continue holding out hope for you. Do you by any chance think it could be implantation bleed?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm going to continue holding out hope for you. Do you by any chance think it could be implantation bleed?

Hmmmm.. Checking my O, it's far along to be implantation unless i O late which i think not the case. When i was googling, i came across diminishing twin syndrome. Where you bleed not knowing you're pregnant. And the dying twin is the cause of your bleeding. Then i realize that could be it, if you remember i had two mature follicles when they gave me the trigger shot aside from the cysts i developed. It just don't make sense. I'm really ready to move on but something is telling something isn't right. Im not even feeling any AF-like pain...


----------



## mdscpa

This is one example of chart i saw where she started her period with low temps but still managed to get bfp with temp rising and falling again. But i guess it resulted to ectopic pregnancy based on the keywords above.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 67 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to continue holding out hope for you. Do you by any chance think it could be implantation bleed?
> 
> Hmmmm.. Checking my O, it's far along to be implantation unless i O late which i think not the case. When i was googling, i came across diminishing twin syndrome. Where you bleed not knowing you're pregnant. And the dying twin is the cause of your bleeding. Then i realize that could be it, if you remember i had two mature follicles when they gave me the trigger shot aside from the cysts i developed. It just don't make sense. I'm really ready to move on but something is telling something isn't right. Im not even feeling any AF-like pain...Click to expand...

implantation bleeding can actually happen well after you've implanted. If it happens later, then its just left over blood and took longer to flow. I think taking a test tomorrow to rule our pregnancy would be a good idea. Ill keep my fingers crossed for u! I did the same thing this cycle, searched charts that had "AF" and then their temps went back up for their bfp cuz my AF was basically spotting the whole time. It was quite weird as well...


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> This is one example of chart i saw where she started her period with low temps but still managed to get bfp with temp rising and falling again. But i guess it resulted to ectopic pregnancy based on the keywords above.

I see ALOT of ectopic charts like this. Thats what I always search when I have a very light AF just because of my extremely high risk BUT it doesn't always mean ectopic if ur chart looks like this and u get a bfp. Everyone's different. U should def test tomorrow just so ur not worried about it. I always test on CD 4 or 5 to rule out ectopic or just pregnancy bleeding.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ive been seeing alot of women on google who were certain they oed by temp shift and cp/cm and such but had positive opks 2 or 3 days later and theirs resulted in healthy pregnancies. They said they got positive opks from 2/3dpo all the way until they got their bfps between 8-12dpo (depending on when the women decided to test) so ill experiment and see if maybe the same happens for me since estrogen is higher in bfp cycles. Its probably just a simple second surge but I'm getting a little excited. FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to continue holding out hope for you. Do you by any chance think it could be implantation bleed?
> 
> Hmmmm.. Checking my O, it's far along to be implantation unless i O late which i think not the case. When i was googling, i came across diminishing twin syndrome. Where you bleed not knowing you're pregnant. And the dying twin is the cause of your bleeding. Then i realize that could be it, if you remember i had two mature follicles when they gave me the trigger shot aside from the cysts i developed. It just don't make sense. I'm really ready to move on but something is telling something isn't right. Im not even feeling any AF-like pain...Click to expand...

I agree with Mary, taking a test to rule out. Going to cross al fingers that you get good news! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I agree, I would say take a test to confirm......aren't we all poas addicts!?


----------



## Jrepp

I am so angry with my husband. I don't know how many of you actually follow my blog, but I posted about it there. Basically he left for an overnight trip to California for work and said he would call when the plane landed. He called 2.5 hours after the plane landed, told me his phone was about to die and he would call me when they got to the hotel......I checked where's my iPhone and he had 3/4 battery life and was at the hotel for an hour and never called. It's now 10:45pm and I have yet to hear from him. I text him an hour ago and said I was going to bed....he responded call ya in the morning. What the bleep!?!?!? I just answered back yeah ok...... 

I'm so over it. I want to be a priority not an afterthought. Out of sight out of mind I guess


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Jess! Wish I could say more to make you feel better :hug:


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for that Jess.... I know there could have lots of reasons why he didn't but thats inexcusable... A phone call means alot to me. It assures me of your safe arrival and MOST importantly make me(us) feel we are missed that they can't stay away from us.... But sometimes or most men i guess has this thing for centuries. And i read about it somewhere that when they do something they put all their mind and focus on that thing alone once done thats when they do something else. i'm sure he'll make up with you.... Oh, i do follow your blog and i just watched/read your latest.... Hope everything will be fine hun.


AFM, temp went up more making me crazy. Why go up now and not when i was expecting you to? Yesterday late in the afternoon was the last time i saw the brown spot... Didnt see anything at night nor this morning. Like it starded/ended all of sudden.... I'm missing my usual af in the middle.... Will test tomorrow (day-off) so i'll be with DH when i do it. Whether my temp goes up or down tomorrow i will still make the test due to the fact of having the weirdest af of my entire life.


----------



## Jrepp

12:25 and I still haven't heard from him. Super angry and have half a mind to text him and tell him don't bother calling tomorrow and to find his own way home from the airport


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> AFM, temp went up more making me crazy. Why go up now and not when i was expecting you to? Yesterday late in the afternoon was the last time i saw the brown spot... Didnt see anything at night nor this morning. Like it starded/ended all of sudden.... I'm missing my usual af in the middle.... Will test tomorrow (day-off) so i'll be with DH when i do it. Whether my temp goes up or down tomorrow i will still make the test due to the fact of having the weirdest af of my entire life.

It just continues to sound weird, especially with the temp going up... (not that I know much about temping except for what I have read here :haha:)

I really really hope you get good news! FX :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Daphne and wanna bump (can't recall your name). At this point his lack of communication is a HUGE problem. I have a copy of his itenerary so I know he had multiple opportunities to contact me and chose not too. Paired with being at the bar/restaurant for over 5 hours knowing I told him not to drink and knowing I was waiting for a call is inexcusable. At this point he will be receiving the silent treatment until he figures it out. And to think all I got when he left was a quick peck and an I'm not going to hug you.....what a jerk! I can't believe I cried because I would miss him.

Daphne, did you ever call your doctor to see what's going on? It could be that the progesterone or clomid thinned your lining too much so you didn't have much to shed.


----------



## mdscpa

I know temp can be erratic during follicular phase for some but since i started temping i never have this trend at the beginning of my cycle. If im not temping i will definitely took a test by now for missing all/most of my af symptoms and this two day weird af. I hope it's something good and not something else.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Daphne and wanna bump (can't recall your name). At this point his lack of communication is a HUGE problem. I have a copy of his itenerary so I know he had multiple opportunities to contact me and chose not too. Paired with being at the bar/restaurant for over 5 hours knowing I told him not to drink and knowing I was waiting for a call is inexcusable. At this point he will be receiving the silent treatment until he figures it out. And to think all I got when he left was a quick peck and an I'm not going to hug you.....what a jerk! I can't believe I cried because I would miss him.
> 
> Daphne, did you ever call your doctor to see what's going on? It could be that the progesterone or clomid thinned your lining too much so you didn't have much to shed.

It's Pamela :winkwink:

Sometimes men can be so insensitive and when you confront them about it they make it seem like they never did anything wrong.
Makes me wanna go ninja on their @sses! :growlmad:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Daphne and wanna bump (can't recall your name). At this point his lack of communication is a HUGE problem. I have a copy of his itenerary so I know he had multiple opportunities to contact me and chose not too. Paired with being at the bar/restaurant for over 5 hours knowing I told him not to drink and knowing I was waiting for a call is inexcusable. At this point he will be receiving the silent treatment until he figures it out. And to think all I got when he left was a quick peck and an I'm not going to hug you.....what a jerk! I can't believe I cried because I would miss him.
> 
> Daphne, did you ever call your doctor to see what's going on? It could be that the progesterone or clomid thinned your lining too much so you didn't have much to shed.

I'd definitely do the same. Silent treatment works best with DH as well, lol. That's when they become the sweetest til it melt your heart.... Havent called her yet. I have to take a test first then will go to the hospital to see why. She scheduled me for a scan after period or if im delayed. Will also ask her why i had less period to see what happened. I thought of that as well that maybe my lining became so thin. But i also took progesterone so i was expecting a heavy flow like last time... Whatever result i get tomorrow i really need an answer why i had this kind of period.


----------



## ab75

Good luck Daphne. Hope you get bfp tomorrow xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not feeling very much different today than any other days, except wanting the next few days till AF to fly by so I can get a :bfp: :haha:

What has been bothering me though is that since O I have had a constant mild ache/cramp in my ovary/uterus area. 

It's there every morning when I wake up and it's there during the day.
Sometimes it shifts from left to right but mostly on my left. Shortly after O it felt like it was extending into my left thigh as well.
CM has stayed very creamy 

Any thoughts or am I just making myself crazy? :shrug:


----------



## Jrepp

I have that some months.....last month in fact and that cycle was a negative cycle. It could definitely be something, but it could also be just some odd ball symptom that you notice this month. I have kind of been having the same thing this month but to a much lesser extent.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Let's just be hopeful that it will be something good! 

I read an article the other night that said you need to concentrate on your breathing and let your abdomen muscles go to get a lot of oxygen to your uterus and visualise a warm and welcoming space for implantation. 
Maybe positive thinking will end up in positive results :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

Found this with the help of Dr Google:

"Spotting and negative pregnancy test needs medical attention because some internal complications can give rise to such a situation. Occurrence of Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) or ovarian cyst due to elevated androgen levels can lead to spotting but no period. Untreated PCOS can lead to permanent infertility."

Now this scares me.. Never thought untreated PCOS can lead to PERMANENT INFERTILITY...... Really have to go meet my doc as early as tomorrow and check for my cyst.... This is what you get when you ask google. You scare yourself for something that may not be your case. But i guess it's better to be well-informed in advance that be sorry afterwards.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Jess..... Why are you still awake? Your DH need to make a really really good apologies. No excuses whatsoever.... You're supposed to be asleep by now.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Found this with the help of Dr Google:
> 
> "Spotting and negative pregnancy test needs medical attention because some internal complications can give rise to such a situation. Occurrence of Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) or ovarian cyst due to elevated androgen levels can lead to spotting but no period. Untreated PCOS can lead to permanent infertility."
> 
> Now this scares me.. Never thought untreated PCOS can lead to PERMANENT INFERTILITY...... Really have to go meet my doc as early as tomorrow and check for my cyst.... This is what you get when you ask google. You scare yourself for something that may not be your case. But i guess it's better to be well-informed in advance that be sorry afterwards.

I'm sure it's nothing serious. Google can scare a person out of their minds when you google symptoms and it starts throwing out diagnosis like cancer etc. 
I'm sure your doctor will have good news for you. Even if not :bfp: then at least why your AF was so funny

FX


----------



## MrsB1982

Hi ladies! :hi:

Pamela, you can certainly drive yourself crazy when TTC as you are so in tuned with your body you notice every single odd symptom that you never noticed before! Try to do the positive thinking thing and breathing exercises you read about and just let the positive vibes flow for positive results! :thumbup:

Daphne, you need to get looked at asap and not let the Docs pi55 you about! (excuse my French!!!:haha:) They seem to just shrug off anything we go to them with when it comes to TTC and periods and put everything down to hormones. Its so frustrating!!! :growlmad:

I am yet to go check out my CM today but when I checked yesterday it seemed to be lower than it was at the weekend and a little firmer, which is weird as my CM is still egg whitey although its creamier in colour now? I am getting so confused and I cant track when O is as my cycles are sooo irregular! :dohh: 

If I haven't managed to fall on this time, I am going to defo start temping as you girls seem to get allsorts of info from that!

Anyways, have a great day girls and :dust: to all!!! xxxxx


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I read your blog and omg I would be so pissed. Why is he acting like that? That's so unfair. It takes 2 secs to make a phone call, and wtf about the bar? 5 hrs, really? :nope: I'm sorry, hun. Many hugs to you.

Daphne, I hope you see your BFP!!!!!!!!! I think PCOS in general causes infertility, not really it going untreated. I'm not 100% on that though.

Pamela, sounds like it could be promising! FX!

FX for you as well, Mary!!! Your chart is looking great!


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> Jess, I read your blog and omg I would be so pissed. Why is he acting like that? That's so unfair. It takes 2 secs to make a phone call, and wtf about the bar? 5 hrs, really? :nope: I'm sorry, hun. Many hugs to you.
> 
> Daphne, I hope you see your BFP!!!!!!!!! I think PCOS in general causes infertility, not really it going untreated. I'm not 100% on that though.
> 
> Pamela, sounds like it could be promising! FX!
> 
> FX for you as well, Mary!!! Your chart is looking great!

How are you doing hun? x


----------



## MrsB1982

Sorry Jess, I struggle to remember to include everyone when I post!!

My fella used to be a nightmare going out Tues for pool, Thursdays with one set of mates, Fridays with another...it really used to get to me! As soon as I started to have my own social life though, he suddenly stopped going out as much and wanted to see me more...:haha:

xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Sorry Jess, I struggle to remember to include everyone when I post!!
> 
> My fella used to be a nightmare going out Tues for pool, Thursdays with one set of mates, Fridays with another...it really used to get to me! As soon as I started to have my own social life though, he suddenly stopped going out as much and wanted to see me more...:haha:
> 
> xx

How is that for Murphy's Law? When they have your undivided attention they are not phased but as soon as you decide no more then they are all clingy and I thought women were the difficult ones.

Do you think that you have O'd already? I get eggwhite, o and then it goes creamy. 
Have you been able to establish a cm pattern without the temping or is your cycle to irregular for that?


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Pamela, you can certainly drive yourself crazy when TTC as you are so in tuned with your body you notice every single odd symptom that you never noticed before! Try to do the positive thinking thing and breathing exercises you read about and just let the positive vibes flow for positive results! :thumbup:
> 
> Daphne, you need to get looked at asap and not let the Docs pi55 you about! (excuse my French!!!:haha:) They seem to just shrug off anything we go to them with when it comes to TTC and periods and put everything down to hormones. Its so frustrating!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I am yet to go check out my CM today but when I checked yesterday it seemed to be lower than it was at the weekend and a little firmer, which is weird as my CM is still egg whitey although its creamier in colour now? I am getting so confused and I cant track when O is as my cycles are sooo irregular! :dohh:
> 
> If I haven't managed to fall on this time, I am going to defo start temping as you girls seem to get allsorts of info from that!
> 
> Anyways, have a great day girls and :dust: to all!!! xxxxx

Temping is an awesome way to tell where your cycles are! I have very irregular cycles so temping is the only way I can see when I O! I don't get great CM around O, and I gave up on OPK bc I always run out before I O lol. :)

FX that you get a BFP this month!!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Jess, I struggle to remember to include everyone when I post!!
> 
> My fella used to be a nightmare going out Tues for pool, Thursdays with one set of mates, Fridays with another...it really used to get to me! As soon as I started to have my own social life though, he suddenly stopped going out as much and wanted to see me more...:haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> How is that for Murphy's Law? When they have your undivided attention they are not phased but as soon as you decide no more then they are all clingy and I thought women were the difficult ones.
> 
> Do you think that you have O'd already? I get eggwhite, o and then it goes creamy.
> Have you been able to establish a cm pattern without the temping or is your cycle to irregular for that?Click to expand...

I really don't know! According to CM law though, you should get egg white, then watery shouldn't you before O? I really don't know! My cervix feels high now (ha!), open and CM is still pretty stretchy...will do some BD'ing with Hubby tonight just to be sure we have it covered! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Pamela, you can certainly drive yourself crazy when TTC as you are so in tuned with your body you notice every single odd symptom that you never noticed before! Try to do the positive thinking thing and breathing exercises you read about and just let the positive vibes flow for positive results! :thumbup:
> 
> Daphne, you need to get looked at asap and not let the Docs pi55 you about! (excuse my French!!!:haha:) They seem to just shrug off anything we go to them with when it comes to TTC and periods and put everything down to hormones. Its so frustrating!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I am yet to go check out my CM today but when I checked yesterday it seemed to be lower than it was at the weekend and a little firmer, which is weird as my CM is still egg whitey although its creamier in colour now? I am getting so confused and I cant track when O is as my cycles are sooo irregular! :dohh:
> 
> If I haven't managed to fall on this time, I am going to defo start temping as you girls seem to get allsorts of info from that!
> 
> Anyways, have a great day girls and :dust: to all!!! xxxxx
> 
> Temping is an awesome way to tell where your cycles are! I have very irregular cycles so temping is the only way I can see when I O! I don't get great CM around O, and I gave up on OPK bc I always run out before I O lol. :)
> 
> FX that you get a BFP this month!!!!!Click to expand...

I am defo going to start temping if no :bfp: this time! I was going to start last week but I ended up with sickness and diarrhoea so didn't think there was much point. When are you supposed to take it? After AF?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Jess, I struggle to remember to include everyone when I post!!
> 
> My fella used to be a nightmare going out Tues for pool, Thursdays with one set of mates, Fridays with another...it really used to get to me! As soon as I started to have my own social life though, he suddenly stopped going out as much and wanted to see me more...:haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> How is that for Murphy's Law? When they have your undivided attention they are not phased but as soon as you decide no more then they are all clingy and I thought women were the difficult ones.
> 
> Do you think that you have O'd already? I get eggwhite, o and then it goes creamy.
> Have you been able to establish a cm pattern without the temping or is your cycle to irregular for that?Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know! According to CM law though, you should get egg white, then watery shouldn't you before O? I really don't know! My cervix feels high now (ha!), open and CM is still pretty stretchy...will do some BD'ing with Hubby tonight just to be sure we have it covered! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Many say that it differs from woman to woman. Mine is AF, Creamy, Eggwhite and then creamy again. But that's only by going off of the last 4 months off BC. I am by no means an 'expert'
I hope you guys still catch the eggy!!


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Pamela, you can certainly drive yourself crazy when TTC as you are so in tuned with your body you notice every single odd symptom that you never noticed before! Try to do the positive thinking thing and breathing exercises you read about and just let the positive vibes flow for positive results! :thumbup:
> 
> Daphne, you need to get looked at asap and not let the Docs pi55 you about! (excuse my French!!!:haha:) They seem to just shrug off anything we go to them with when it comes to TTC and periods and put everything down to hormones. Its so frustrating!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I am yet to go check out my CM today but when I checked yesterday it seemed to be lower than it was at the weekend and a little firmer, which is weird as my CM is still egg whitey although its creamier in colour now? I am getting so confused and I cant track when O is as my cycles are sooo irregular! :dohh:
> 
> If I haven't managed to fall on this time, I am going to defo start temping as you girls seem to get allsorts of info from that!
> 
> Anyways, have a great day girls and :dust: to all!!! xxxxx
> 
> Temping is an awesome way to tell where your cycles are! I have very irregular cycles so temping is the only way I can see when I O! I don't get great CM around O, and I gave up on OPK bc I always run out before I O lol. :)
> 
> FX that you get a BFP this month!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am defo going to start temping if no :bfp: this time! I was going to start last week but I ended up with sickness and diarrhoea so didn't think there was much point. When are you supposed to take it? After AF?Click to expand...

You should start cycle day 1, even though those temps don't mean much, you could O earlier and will need all of the temps to see your pattern clearly :)


----------



## MrsB1982

Cool! So that would be day one of AF then right? That's if she comes...FX'd the witch is gone now for quite some time!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Pamela, you can certainly drive yourself crazy when TTC as you are so in tuned with your body you notice every single odd symptom that you never noticed before! Try to do the positive thinking thing and breathing exercises you read about and just let the positive vibes flow for positive results! :thumbup:
> 
> Daphne, you need to get looked at asap and not let the Docs pi55 you about! (excuse my French!!!:haha:) They seem to just shrug off anything we go to them with when it comes to TTC and periods and put everything down to hormones. Its so frustrating!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I am yet to go check out my CM today but when I checked yesterday it seemed to be lower than it was at the weekend and a little firmer, which is weird as my CM is still egg whitey although its creamier in colour now? I am getting so confused and I cant track when O is as my cycles are sooo irregular! :dohh:
> 
> If I haven't managed to fall on this time, I am going to defo start temping as you girls seem to get allsorts of info from that!
> 
> Anyways, have a great day girls and :dust: to all!!! xxxxx
> 
> Temping is an awesome way to tell where your cycles are! I have very irregular cycles so temping is the only way I can see when I O! I don't get great CM around O, and I gave up on OPK bc I always run out before I O lol. :)
> 
> FX that you get a BFP this month!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am defo going to start temping if no :bfp: this time! I was going to start last week but I ended up with sickness and diarrhoea so didn't think there was much point. When are you supposed to take it? After AF?Click to expand...

Hope you get your :bfp: and never have to use temping. In temping, better start at late LP this cycle just so you won't miss the beginning of your cycle so you'll have an idea what your temp is from the beginning. Just try to put in on a note for now, once you started your AF start using FF and put your temp there as the beginning of your cycle. But i guess some people start temping after period so you can do that as well.


----------



## MrsB1982

Just remind me what LP is again please...:dohh:

Do you think I start temping tomorrow then? I think I am due to O around Friday/Sat...

xxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Just remind me what LP is again please...:dohh:
> 
> Do you think I start temping tomorrow then? I think I am due to O around Friday/Sat...
> 
> xxx

LP = luteal phase (TWW)

actually you can start temping now if you haven't O'ed yet but it might throw-off your chart since no temps were taken days prior to O. Put all the data you could CM, Cerv position, or whether it's open or close, anything. Maybe FF can still manage to point your O day.


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Just remind me what LP is again please...:dohh:
> 
> Do you think I start temping tomorrow then? I think I am due to O around Friday/Sat...
> 
> xxx
> 
> LP = luteal phase (TWW)
> 
> actually you can start temping now if you haven't O'ed yet but it might throw-off your chart since no temps were taken days prior to O. Put all the data you could CM, Cerv position, or whether it's open or close, anything. Maybe FF can still manage to point your O day.Click to expand...

Sorry girls, I have been putting info into FF but I just don't understand it :cry: It says no ovulation date detected. I have been putting CM, cervical location/touch/etc., in there but I cant get a graph up and it just doesn't seem to like me! 

Going to have to look up what Luteal Phase means too :nope: Sorry ladies, I am just too stupid :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Just remind me what LP is again please...:dohh:
> 
> Do you think I start temping tomorrow then? I think I am due to O around Friday/Sat...
> 
> xxx
> 
> LP = luteal phase (TWW)
> 
> actually you can start temping now if you haven't O'ed yet but it might throw-off your chart since no temps were taken days prior to O. Put all the data you could CM, Cerv position, or whether it's open or close, anything. Maybe FF can still manage to point your O day.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry girls, I have been putting info into FF but I just don't understand it :cry: It says no ovulation date detected. I have been putting CM, cervical location/touch/etc., in there but I cant get a graph up and it just doesn't seem to like me!
> 
> Going to have to look up what Luteal Phase means too :nope: Sorry ladies, I am just too stupid :cry:Click to expand...

Our cycle is compose of Follicular Phase (before O), Ovulation, and Luteal Phase (after O). 

As per O, it will only be detected by FF once you had a thermal shift (high temps after O) for at least 3 days. FF rely on temps and it will detect your O based on temps alone. So even if you put fertile CM it won't automatically detect your O without temps it needs. Hope this helps.


----------



## mdscpa

You'll get the hang of it after awhile don't worry. We're here to help anyone who needs help. What CD are you in now?


----------



## MrsB1982

Ah right, that explains why it wont give me a date for O!!! :thumbup: 

Thank you so much for your patience with me!!!!:flower:

I am on CD17 atm and my cycle lengths are normally between 30 and 32


xxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Ah right, that explains why it wont give me a date for O!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you so much for your patience with me!!!!:flower:
> 
> I am on CD17 atm and my cycle lengths are normally between 30 and 32
> 
> 
> xxx

You can add your chart on your signature so we can stalk. :haha:

Make sure you temp same time after you wake up before moving out of bed to get an accurate temp and pattern. This is gonna be hard at first.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh by the way, i read an article earlier that during period or follicular phase temp ranges from 97.1 - 97.5 so maybe you can just use the lowest as start of your temp this cycle so FF can still predict your coverline.


----------



## MrsB1982

I cant even figure out how to get the chart in my signature! I am a complete buffoon!! :wacko::haha:

Will try but I rarely get to have 4 hours straight sleep on a morning as my LO still wont sleep through the night so end up getting up and down with him from 1am onwards :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok now I'm going to do a pee test :haha: I feel like I'm going more than usual and check my cm everytime I go because I'm so afraid of missing something. So the test will go as follow: I just emptied myself lol and will not drink anything and see how long before I have to go again. Oh the joys of obsessing


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> I cant even figure out how to get the chart in my signature! I am a complete buffoon!! :wacko::haha:
> 
> Will try but I rarely get to have 4 hours straight sleep on a morning as my LO still wont sleep through the night so end up getting up and down with him from 1am onwards :dohh:

Will help you put it on your siggy in a while. On my way home...


----------



## MrsB1982

You are making me chuckle Pamela! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

MrsB, I have a 32 day cycle and normally O around cd19/20. This is my first month tempting and I think I'm finally getting the hang of it. Think.

WB, can't wait to hear about your test!


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> MrsB, I have a 32 day cycle and normally O around cd19/20. This is my first month tempting and I think I'm finally getting the hang of it. Think.
> 
> WB, can't wait to hear about your test!

Thanks Cutieq! :thumbup:

If hubby and I BD's Sat and Tues this week, and my ovulation day is still a couple of days away, do you think we need to do it again?

I cant wait to hear about the test results too!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## MrsB1982

Have I done my sig right...? :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

MrsB1982 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> MrsB, I have a 32 day cycle and normally O around cd19/20. This is my first month tempting and I think I'm finally getting the hang of it. Think.
> 
> WB, can't wait to hear about your test!
> 
> Thanks Cutieq! :thumbup:
> 
> If hubby and I BD's Sat and Tues this week, and my ovulation day is still a couple of days away, do you think we need to do it again?
> 
> I cant wait to hear about the test results too!!!! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I would definitely get some more BD in if you're up to. You want to get in that 3 days before O window and then day before O, day of and after. Ladies, correct me if you have other opinions! I'm still figuring this all out myself.


----------



## MrsB1982

Flipping heck that's a lot of BDing! :haha:

Ok, so tonight and Sat should do it then you reckon if I am due to O around Saturday? :shrug:

Sorry for being so slack :wacko:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> Flipping heck that's a lot of BDing! :haha:
> 
> Ok, so tonight and Sat should do it then you reckon if I am due to O around Saturday? :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for being so slack :wacko:

if u think u O Saturday, id BD tonight and then Sat & then Sunday as well. Especially if you aren't charting yet, id throw in Sunday just incase u have a later O than expected. But that's up to you :) I wish u lots of luck!


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Flipping heck that's a lot of BDing! :haha:
> 
> Ok, so tonight and Sat should do it then you reckon if I am due to O around Saturday? :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for being so slack :wacko:
> 
> if u think u O Saturday, id BD tonight and then Sat & then Sunday as well. Especially if you aren't charting yet, id throw in Sunday just incase u have a later O than expected. But that's up to you :) I wish u lots of luck!Click to expand...

Wowsers!! He is going to be in for a treat this weekend then! :haha:

We are going out Sat night to the flicks so that should be easily slotted in. Not really feeling it atm but hopefully get in the mood for it later on! :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

Just got home. Think you figured it out already. Your BD sessions might be far away if you havent Oed yet. Best days are 2 days before O, O day and day after. Although sperm can live 5-7 days inside might be better if it's close to your O so you'll have plenty of swimmers down there.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> You are making me chuckle Pamela! :haha:

Testing failed :haha:
Haven't needed to go until I started typing. 

I'm glad if I can cheer you guys a bit :happydance:

I'm a born entertainer or at least that is what I tell myself. Poor DH stuck having to laugh at all my jokes. Naturally he does not think they are as funny as I think they are.

Sometimes he is so dry I just want to rub him with Vaseline to get some sense of humor going :headspin:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> MrsB, I have a 32 day cycle and normally O around cd19/20. This is my first month tempting and I think I'm finally getting the hang of it. Think.
> 
> WB, can't wait to hear about your test!
> 
> Thanks Cutieq! :thumbup:
> 
> If hubby and I BD's Sat and Tues this week, and my ovulation day is still a couple of days away, do you think we need to do it again?
> 
> I cant wait to hear about the test results too!!!! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sorry ladies I should have worded myself better. Wasn't a HPT just a test to see if I stop drinking liquid if I will go pee as much as I have been :blush:

Didn't work though :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and btw I love this thread and you ladies. My working day has gotten increasingly bad since I was last able to check in about 14h00pm (my time) and as soon as I got back on here and started reading the updates I felt my mood lightening, so thanks to you all for that! :flower::hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Wowsers!! He is going to be in for a treat this weekend then! :haha:
> 
> We are going out Sat night to the flicks so that should be easily slotted in. Not really feeling it atm but hopefully get in the mood for it later on! :winkwink:

:sex: 
Woohoo almost time to get going Mrs B


----------



## mdscpa

Glad we made your day in some way.....


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Glad we made your day in some way.....

Another temp rise. Are you going to test?


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies!

I'm having a pretty rough day so I'm sorry in advance if I don't seem helpful. Mrs.B, temping is by far the best way to confirm o. Do you usually awake around the same time when you have to get up? I would also suggest opk's if you can to give you a clue when o is about to possibly happen. I typically go from creamy to watery to egg white to creamy, but this month I went from dry to egg white to creamy..... So every cycle can vary. You've already had a child so your cervical opening is going to be a bit trickier to determine if it's open or not. Your cervical position may have changed as well. While sperm can last up to 5 days inside, the normal life span is more like 3, which is why the 3 days leading up to o and the day of o are the most important for conception. The best advice I got was to have sex every other day from the day you stop bleeding until you get a positive ovulation test, and then have sex every day from there until you have a temp spike. It is a lot of sex but it's worth it lol.

Daphne, your temps are doing some funky funky things. Have you considered seeing another doctor? I don't mean to sound harsh but it seems like she doesn't quite know what to do to help you have a baby.

Wunnabubba have you been able to test yet? I'm sorry work has been not so easy today but glad you got relief from this thread


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi, Jess. Still holding off with testing till AF is due. Don't want a :bfn: and hope that by waiting I get the best answer.


----------



## Jrepp

I didn't realize you were so far away from testing. Looks like well be testing around the same time


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> I didn't realize you were so far away from testing. Looks like well be testing around the same time

Great! Would love a testing buddy to get a :bfp: at same time as me!! 
Sorry that your day going rough. Hope it gets better!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Just thought I would let you ladies know...

:bfn: this month again :cry:

But since starting metformin I did have two regular af cycles, missed this on so far DC 42 not good considering last one was 34 days back to square one by the looks of things :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Just thought I would let you ladies know...
> 
> :bfn: this month again :cry:
> 
> But since starting metformin I did have two regular af cycles, missed this on so far DC 42 not good considering last one was 34 days back to square one by the looks of things :cry:

Sorry about the :bfn: :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks Hun :flower:

It's really getting me down though :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Thanks Hun :flower:
> 
> It's really getting me down though :cry:

Urgh I know the feeling, you would think that something as natural as pro creating would be easy

Try to keep your chin up... A few pages back (I think it was Daphne) posted a scripture that said that when He let's it happen you will be more ready than you ever were. Try to keep faith.

:hug: and lots of :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I'm sorry he broke his promise to you, I'm the exact same way and had a similar issue regarding a promise that meant everything to me that DH broke last year. I'm still holding a grudge a year later. I have trust issues with him now, but it's getting better and better. He didn't cheat on me, but for the sake of not stirring up too many memories, I choose not to divulge any details. I just wanted you to know that I know how you feel and it sucks, a promise means everything to me. Don't make a promise you can't keep. Especially one that means so much to someone. I also wanted you to know that I read every one of your blog entries, I just haven't taken a few mins to figure out how to get back logged in sent I reset my phone lol. <3 hope the pain eases and that he takes this as a lesson to not break promises.


----------



## Wishing1010

Very ready to see some BFP's in here!!!!!!!!! Lots of :dust: to everyone!

I had lots of ewcm today so I jumped DH as soon as I could after arriving home. Kinda been a NTNP month, but glad we got a BD in just in case. Yesterday, my right ovary was going crazy and today my left starting doing the same. This evening, both are crazy!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jess, I'm sorry he broke his promise to you, I'm the exact same way and had a similar issue regarding a promise that meant everything to me that DH broke last year. I'm still holding a grudge a year later. I have trust issues with him now, but it's getting better and better. He didn't cheat on me, but for the sake of not stirring up too many memories, I choose not to divulge any details. I just wanted you to know that I know how you feel and it sucks, a promise means everything to me. Don't make a promise you can't keep. Especially one that means so much to someone. I also wanted you to know that I read every one of your blog entries, I just haven't taken a few mins to figure out how to get back logged in sent I reset my phone lol. <3 hope the pain eases and that he takes this as a lesson to not break promises.

I'm sorry your hubby broke a promise to you. It sucks and even after yelling at him for 30 minutes he still doesn't get it. The rode home was silent and even now he is in the bedroom and I am in the living room. At this point I'm just calling it how it is: I married an ass. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Very ready to see some BFP's in here!!!!!!!!! Lots of :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I had lots of ewcm today so I jumped DH as soon as I could after arriving home. Kinda been a NTNP month, but glad we got a BD in just in case. Yesterday, my right ovary was going crazy and today my left starting doing the same. This evening, both are crazy!

That sounds promising!!!! Fingers crossed for you even if you aren't trying trying right now.


----------



## Megamegan

Hope to see some PREGGIES asap in here!! Keeping an eye on you all and just wanted to say love and baby dust to you!!

Jess, I just wanted to chime in because I always read your blog and this is where I know how to reach you. I just went out of town last week and although I updated hubby every step of my journey through text (like when plane landed, when I was going to sleep, just to say i love you), I *always* have a hard time getting away to make an actual phone call. He sometimes will say a comment like "you just ignore me when you're gone", but he's not that upset or anything. I totally love him and don't mean to ignore him, but traveling is really exhausting and constantly busy and most of the time he's working when I ever get a chance to call anyway. I think the crappy thing with your situation is that he knew how important it was that you hear from him, and he still didn't do it. As long as he knows what you need, and isn't giving it, then that's the hard part. If he didn't really understand, then maybe it'd just be a matter of communication. But his boy brain just might be confused right now as to why in the world you'd be mad, unless you've made it really clear by now- I figure you have. Hope he gets the picture soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Megamegan said:


> Hope to see some PREGGIES asap in here!! Keeping an eye on you all and just wanted to say love and baby dust to you!!
> 
> Jess, I just wanted to chime in because I always read your blog and this is where I know how to reach you. I just went out of town last week and although I updated hubby every step of my journey through text (like when plane landed, when I was going to sleep, just to say i love you), I *always* have a hard time getting away to make an actual phone call. He sometimes will say a comment like "you just ignore me when you're gone", but he's not that upset or anything. I totally love him and don't mean to ignore him, but traveling is really exhausting and constantly busy and most of the time he's working when I ever get a chance to call anyway. I think the crappy thing with your situation is that he knew how important it was that you hear from him, and he still didn't do it. As long as he knows what you need, and isn't giving it, then that's the hard part. If he didn't really understand, then maybe it'd just be a matter of communication. But his boy brain just might be confused right now as to why in the world you'd be mad, unless you've made it really clear by now- I figure you have. Hope he gets the picture soon! :hugs:

I just saw your Facebook announcement! I bet you are so relieved to get that off of your chest! Thank you for your kind words. I did say in my blog (and later to him) that even a text would have been fine or some sort of communication. I did yell at him for 30 minutes before he boarded the plane, but not a word since he got in the car 2 hours ago.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry jess, I just read ur blog. Keep your head up hun. I agree with you 100%. If I was in your shoes, my DH would be in the dog house for a veryyy long time! Are you planning to have a talk when he gets home?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had ANOTHER blazin + opk today but no other fertile signs and cervix is def closed. I think I'm either havig a second surge or releasing another egg for twins or maybe the first try at ovulation failed. Who knows but I def believe I was more than covered. Again, I'm like positive that CD12 was my real I date but we'll see by my LP or how soon I get a bfp. If my temp goes up more tomorrow or sat, then I def oed by CD12 because it ALWAYS takes me 3-5 days before my progesterone builds up enough for a good temp rise (which is normal since progesterone peaks for even the tests and such around 6-7dpo). So FX this ends up being the lucky cycle! Will prob BD tomorrow night for one last night just incase...plus dh and I figure we might as well BD as much as possible even when no fertile JUST because we will be living with my parents soon so better have lots of fun first! Lol. It'll still be ok ttc there, we just will have to be less fun, ya know? Lol 

Oh so I started an eBay business and I posted up my first item, well only one until tomorrow when I can post a few of the other brand new things I have to sell from a computer since my phone wont allow me to add a pic so that doesn't work good :-\. But anyway, I made my first sale and already shipped out the first package 48hrs after I listed my first item! I am very excited and finally found a good job to do from home :) yay! And I have TONS of stuff. Ill be selling pregnancy tests, such as frer for cheap prices because of discounts and friends giving me so many after they conceive (lucky!) so if you all would like I can msg you the link once I get them posted up. I'm very excited about this! I think it'll help our situation alot right now! FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies. I hope you guys are doing well today! :flower:

I'm calling myself at 8 DPO today. Cannot wait till 21-23 Aug to pass so that I can see if :af: skipped me and then I can test. 
If the :witch: knows what is best for her she'll steer clear!
I think the achy feeling in my uterus area has subsided a little bit today, hopefully it's not a bad sign. 

I am so ready for a BFP! Not just for me but for us all! :dust:

Daphne, sorry if you have already said but I was wondering if you have tested yet or gone to the doctor? Anxious to hear how you are.

Mrs B, I hope you got some good BD in last night to get you guys off on a good start :winkwink:

Mary, goodluck with the move coming up and hope you have lots of fun before you have to leave. I hope your business venture flourishes and that you will be very successful!

Jess, I hope you are feeling a bit better, black dot in DH's good book :hugs:

Kenna I hope you catch that eggy so that it can be the best NTNP cycle!

Sorry if I left anyone out...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck wunnabubba!! FX so tight for u! Cant wait for testing time! I'm 5dpo and will be testing starting 3 days from now with my cheap test strips and then I'll use a frer In 5-6 days :) FX!!!

Yay Kenna, you oed!!! I know it'll stay up (I can see the future! lol). I really do think u truly have oed now 

AFM, bad bad acid reflux for about 3 days now and it just keeps getting worse and STILL positive opk but I clearly oed. FX these are good signs!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping my FX for you Mary! I really hope cycle 16 is the blessed one! :dust:

AFM, my achy feeling returned which I am hoping is good. I went a bit overboard with the calculators and all said that today/tomorrow would be the days for implantation to happen. Breathing and thinking happy thoughts :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Keeping my FX for you Mary! I really hope cycle 16 is the blessed one! :dust:
> 
> AFM, my achy feeling returned which I am hoping is good. I went a bit overboard with the calculators and all said that today/tomorrow would be the days for implantation to happen. Breathing and thinking happy thoughts :haha:

FX! U may have even started implanting sooner than now too but still can feel it finishing up. FX very tight! Implantation can actually happen as early as 3dpo. It all depends on the person but that's one reason women get bfps at 7dpo and such. I personally believe (from my year and a half of research and what my OB's have told me) that implantation MOST commonly occurs 4-9dpo rather than the "6-12dpo" that we read everywhere. Research proves the eggy can enter the uterus as early as 3dpo :) I just randomly thought id share this with you only because I found it interesting and most women have no idea this is possible, and thats one reason why it IS possible to experience very early pregnancy symptoms. I see women telling others that it is IMPOSSIBLE to feel symptoms before 7dpo so I wanted to at least share with you and the other ladies that you truly can have "hcg related" pregnancy symptoms at 3-5dpo. Anyway, I'm bored and thought id spread some knowledge lol :) Good luck hun and I hope u get ur bfp in a few days! Which dpo are u testing?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Mary!! I really hope that you are right and thank you for sharing the info. I read about the 6-12 days and thought that is the norm, but glad to get another view from somebody that I speak to and not just a website that somebody wrote! :flower:

:af: is supposed to be here on the Friday the 22nd so I am thinking that I will test Sat. 23rd if she is not here making me 16 DPO

If there is something before then that really makes me think that I could be pregnant I will test earlier, otherwise I am waiting it out as patiently as I can.

I just wish the tww did not feel like forever and a day to go by. I know it's not good to wish time go by but I mean you cannot really help it. :dohh:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks Mary!! I really hope that you are right and thank you for sharing the info. I read about the 6-12 days and thought that is the norm, but glad to get another view from somebody that I speak to and not just a website that somebody wrote! :flower:
> 
> :af: is supposed to be here on the Friday the 22nd so I am thinking that I will test Sat. 23rd if she is not here making me 16 DPO
> 
> If there is something before then that really makes me think that I could be pregnant I will test earlier, otherwise I am waiting it out as patiently as I can.
> 
> I just wish the tww did not feel like forever and a day to go by. I know it's not good to wish time go by but I mean you cannot really help it. :dohh:

you are very strong for holding out until AF! IDK how you and Daphne do it! Lol I HAVE to test at least once by 11dpo lol. I'm a POAS addict though :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> you are very strong for holding out until AF! IDK how you and Daphne do it! Lol I HAVE to test at least once by 11dpo lol. I'm a POAS addict though :)

I don't know how I do it either :haha:
The town we live in is also very small. I'm guessing +- 1000 permanent residents.
Anyway everyone always knows everyones business and I don't want to buy too much hpt's at the one pharmacy as then the everybody will be gossiping and running around with stories.

If I do get pregnant I do not want people to find out like that so I try to wait every month for :af: before using the 1 test that I have which I bought when I was away from home.

I probably sound loony now hahahahaha :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

You girls do make me giggle!

So hubby and I BD'd last night so hoping we have managedd to get there in time!

I struggle to get online over the weekend as its just me and Noah Fri and Sat so dont get 2 mins to myself! Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> You girls do make me giggle!
> 
> So hubby and I BD'd last night so hoping we have managedd to get there in time!
> 
> I struggle to get online over the weekend as its just me and Noah Fri and Sat so dont get 2 mins to myself! Lol

FX that you have it this cycle :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Hubby is out of the dog house. He admitted I was right and that he could have communicated better.

7dpo for me. Officially halfway through the tww. Aside from creamy discharge and some very mild cramping not much going on. Trying not to symptom spot too much but those are pretty noticable.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Hubby is out of the dog house. He admitted I was right and that he could have communicated better.
> 
> 7dpo for me. Officially halfway through the tww. Aside from creamy discharge and some very mild cramping not much going on. Trying not to symptom spot too much but those are pretty noticable.

Glad things are better! 
Sounds like we have a bit of the same thing going with the cm and cramping. 
When will you be testing?


----------



## havingmyfirst

I'm only 5 dpo... I hate the waiting but we are off on holiday for 6 days from Monday so I'm hoping I will be distracted.


----------



## Wishing1010

Glad DH isn't in the doghouse anymore, Jess!!! FX he learned his lesson and you all will have better communication during a future separation. <3

I agree with Mary, I don't know how you ladies hold out from POAS! I did great last cycle, I waited until 13 DPO! I'm not even going to bother this cycle unless I reach 15 DPO. Got a lot going on in the next couple weeks (My friend's wedding and vacation!) so I hope I'm distracted enough to not worry too much about TTC.


----------



## Jrepp

I don't know when I am going to test. Gong to watch my temps for a few more days and see what happens with them. I had a very big jump today.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I don't know when I am going to test. Gong to watch my temps for a few more days and see what happens with them. I had a very big jump today.

Definitely looking good so far!!! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

hello ladies.... did hpt and it's -..... have to disregard my CD2-3 temps since they're not normal to me...... this period is so crazy and giving me headache for 4 days now...... Goodluck to those in TWW.. hope we see :bfp: this month.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> hello ladies.... did hpt and it's -..... have to disregard my CD2-3 temps since they're not normal to me...... this period is so crazy and giving me headache for 4 days now...... Goodluck to those in TWW.. hope we see :bfp: this month.....

Sorry it turned out to be negative! FX for this cycle
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies.... did hpt and it's -..... have to disregard my CD2-3 temps since they're not normal to me...... this period is so crazy and giving me headache for 4 days now...... Goodluck to those in TWW.. hope we see :bfp: this month.....
> 
> Sorry it turned out to be negative! FX for this cycle
> :dust:Click to expand...

i'm good though..... never expected it to be + since temps were on the low side prior to those two high temps..... My body is real crazy....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Have you seen dr about being late and the craziness? Sorry you might have said already.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Have you seen dr about being late and the craziness? Sorry you might have said already.

i'll probably go and meet her tomorrow.... Hopefully everything looks fine...... When are you gonna test? :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> i'll probably go and meet her tomorrow.... Hopefully everything looks fine...... When are you gonna test? :D

I'm sure everything will be fine. Maybe your body just needed time to get back to normal after meds? Like coming off bc

I am slowly but very very surely becoming impatient. Really want to test but I'm only 9dpo. :af: due on Friday 22nd. Thinking of testing Saterday morning. I don't have to get up early for work and can sleep in. That way I'm holding a fmu for longer to get a nice concentration :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> i'll probably go and meet her tomorrow.... Hopefully everything looks fine...... When are you gonna test? :D
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine. Maybe your body just needed time to get back to normal after meds? Like coming off bc
> 
> I am slowly but very very surely becoming impatient. Really want to test but I'm only 9dpo. :af: due on Friday 22nd. Thinking of testing Saterday morning. I don't have to get up early for work and can sleep in. That way I'm holding a fmu for longer to get a nice concentration :haha:Click to expand...

FX'd this is it!!!!!! :baby::sleep:


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry about bfn, daphne. But glad it is not an ectopic. I hope this is your last crazy cycle, and that your BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay Kenna! Ur def 2dpo, no doubt! And perfect BD session right when O occurred :) YES! 

I'm sorry ur test was negative Daphne. At least u dont have to worry about ectopic now! If you try meds again and are being monitored and such, u should try a different doc. I would look for a very very experienced doc in fertility. I'm sure yours was, BUT u can always find someone better. I feel like the doc u have been seeing for the progesterone and such isn't monitoring you correctly and such. In the past cycles, did she ever have u come back to confirm that an egg has actually dropped and that O is over with. A doctor I spoke to on twitter said getting a scan before starting the cream is important because follies can shrink and such and make it so O delays. I kinda wonder if that was happening to you...? Idk, I was jst thinking tho and wanted to mention it :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Yay Kenna! Ur def 2dpo, no doubt! And perfect BD session right when O occurred :) YES!
> 
> I'm sorry ur test was negative Daphne. At least u dont have to worry about ectopic now! If you try meds again and are being monitored and such, u should try a different doc. I would look for a very very experienced doc in fertility. I'm sure yours was, BUT u can always find someone better. I feel like the doc u have been seeing for the progesterone and such isn't monitoring you correctly and such. In the past cycles, did she ever have u come back to confirm that an egg has actually dropped and that O is over with. A doctor I spoke to on twitter said getting a scan before starting the cream is important because follies can shrink and such and make it so O delays. I kinda wonder if that was happening to you...? Idk, I was jst thinking tho and wanted to mention it :)

i was wondering about it as well. and i think i mentioned it here before. Why didn't she schedule me for P4 to confirm that i really released the egg(s) after the shot. I know that's how trigger shot works. But still she should have checked me if i did respond to it. Also, she knew i developed cysts after the clomid which made worst by the FSH, why did she schedule me for a scan after the period or if i'm delayed. I guess it should have been earlier. It's like we have to tell her what to do. Me and DH are talking about it, maybe we really have to find a BETTER FS....


----------



## ab75

Quick update, been for scan and its a boy!! Xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Quick update, been for scan and its a boy!! Xx

CONGRATS AB75!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::happydance:

Edit: Now you got 2 girls and a boy coming up.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ab75 said:


> Quick update, been for scan and its a boy!! Xx

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies, so excited to complete our family with a boy xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ab75 said:


> Thanks ladies, so excited to complete our family with a boy xx

Great to be able to complete with the best of both :-D


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!! Congrats, ab!!!


----------



## Jrepp

How exciting Ab!!


----------



## Wishing1010

How are you doing, Jess?


----------



## Jrepp

Just hanging out waiting for something to happen lol. I'm trying not to symptom spot especially since I don't know how close we are to having caught the egg. The only noticable things are some cramping the other day, a tiny bit of pressure today, a lot of gas today and my boobs hurt pretty bad earlier. I've been battling with hives still and the Zyrtec doesn't seem to help much but makes my mouth very dry and makes me incredibly sleepy. 

How are you doing? Has work gotten any better?


----------



## SarahLou372

Im out

Just thought I would let you ladies know...

That the :bfn: I posted about the other day was right as AF arrived today :witch:

:sad2::sad2::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Sarah!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm so sorry Sarah.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Sarah!
FX for your next cycle
:hug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies. Hope you have had a good day so far (or still having one). I feel a bit discouraged today. Had a lovely day and all but symptom wise not feeling much. Just becoming so impatient with this 2 week wait and to top it all off I saw sooooo many preggy bellies today. Just got me down. On a positive note though, I have successfully weened myself off of anti-depressants after a 2 year battle. That in itself feels like a major achievement and I feel great without them. Pat myself on the shoulder for that one. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you have had a good day so far (or still having one). I feel a bit discouraged today. Had a lovely day and all but symptom wise not feeling much. Just becoming so impatient with this 2 week wait and to top it all off I saw sooooo many preggy bellies today. Just got me down. On a positive note though, I have successfully weened myself off of anti-depressants after a 2 year battle. That in itself feels like a major achievement and I feel great without them. Pat myself on the shoulder for that one.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

That is a great accomplishment! I'm not having many symptoms either. The cramps have all but gone away, just a minor period like cramp every now and again. The only other thing really is every once in awhile it feels as if I was kicked in the vagina. Definitely not a fun feeling and it's in my vagina not in my uterus. I was pretty gassy yesterday, but it could have been something I ate (although I don't think cereal, or a turkey sandwich would make me gassy), and my boobs were pretty sore. That kind of comes and goes, and I only notice it when they get poked or push on something.

Right now I am looking into yet another business venture lol. I really want to work from home! I did sell 5 books and one person borrowed it from Kindle unlimited, and I've made $2.38 on youtube so far (if you aren't subscribed yet please do so and watch the ad that pops up before the actual video pretty please). 

[youtube]w1XoBdm-7bI[/youtube]


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> That is a great accomplishment! I'm not having many symptoms either. The cramps have all but gone away, just a minor period like cramp every now and again. The only other thing really is every once in awhile it feels as if I was kicked in the vagina. Definitely not a fun feeling and it's in my vagina not in my uterus. I was pretty gassy yesterday, but it could have been something I ate (although I don't think cereal, or a turkey sandwich would make me gassy), and my boobs were pretty sore. That kind of comes and goes, and I only notice it when they get poked or push on something.
> 
> Right now I am looking into yet another business venture lol. I really want to work from home! I did sell 5 books and one person borrowed it from Kindle unlimited, and I've made $2.38 on youtube so far (if you aren't subscribed yet please do so and watch the ad that pops up before the actual video pretty please).
> 
> [youtube]w1XoBdm-7bI[/youtube]

OMW!!! I swear I had the kick in the vag earlier tonight!!! You just described it so much better than I did though. Let's hope it's a good sign for us.

I was googling pulse in vag as that was how I described it. Came across a study that said that more pregnant women (than non pregnant) can feel the uterine artary pulse before 6 weeks gestational. It's described to be situated between vag wall and cervix neck on your left side.

Naturall I jumped out of bed to head to bathroom and check :haha: and I swear there was one spot there where I def felt the pulse. I checked a few other spots as well to make sure it wasn't finger tip pulse and it wasn't. 

Sorry for the essay. I will subscribe to your Youtube video, thx for the link! Hope your new venture gets you to stay at home!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies :flower:

Pcos is really getting the better of me and especially with diet and weight. After af finished I'm going start swimming twice a week because I work in am office all week and feeling I don't get enough exercise.

So since af arrived this afternoon I can start temping from tomorrow morning ladies? Can I take it vaginaly or is oral more accurate? :shrug: even though I don't feel positive about conceiving because of Pcos I need to try this method. Feeling negative makes it where I can't be bothered to themp :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you ladies :flower:
> 
> Pcos is really getting the better of me and especially with diet and weight. After af finished I'm going start swimming twice a week because I work in am office all week and feeling I don't get enough exercise.
> 
> So since af arrived this afternoon I can start temping from tomorrow morning ladies? Can I take it vaginaly or is oral more accurate? :shrug: even though I don't feel positive about conceiving because of Pcos I need to try this method. Feeling negative makes it where I can't be bothered to themp :dohh:

Oh Sarah, I'm sorry you are feeling down. Just check your signature hun, you said Pcos will NOT get the better of you! Try and keep faith and chin up.
You are a woman and you are strong! Even if we don't feel it sometimes. You to will have your Miracle baby!
:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you ladies :flower:
> 
> Pcos is really getting the better of me and especially with diet and weight. After af finished I'm going start swimming twice a week because I work in am office all week and feeling I don't get enough exercise.
> 
> So since af arrived this afternoon I can start temping from tomorrow morning ladies? Can I take it vaginaly or is oral more accurate? :shrug: even though I don't feel positive about conceiving because of Pcos I need to try this method. Feeling negative makes it where I can't be bothered to themp :dohh:

You can start temping tomorrow. I have heard vaginal temping is more accurate as it is less likely to be impacted by extrnal factors such as room temperature and sleeping with your mouth open.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies :flower:

Wunnabubba - thank you for the support and reminder I try to remember my signature it's just at times I feel I need to rant or cry because of Pcos other times I try to keep faith. And the arrival of af had just made me sad :cry:

Jrepp - thank you for the temping advice :thumbup: I'm going try stick at temping this month even if I do feel worthless and it's a waste of time. I do get af now so at least I can do temping maybe it will help see if I'm ovulating. After all I go back to gynae in October and it might be a whole before I find out. 

Got go for my cd 2-4 blood test this week now don't like needles I faint :nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

I couldn't see a clear O pattern until I temped vaginally!


----------



## Jennuuh

Sarah - I just wanted to say that I too have PCOS and thought we would never ever conceive because of it and I'll be 19wks tomorrow. Don't you EVER give up! I swear this feeling is worth every single second. Feel free to message me if you just want to talk to someone else with it and I agree that you should stick to temping. I never could because I've worked third shift for so long and I sleep in naps. So it never would have been accurate for me so definitely listen to the lovely ladies in here about that!

PCOS will not get the better of you! You're stronger than you know and realize! All of us are :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You are allowed to rant and cry Sarah, remember we are here for you!

AFM, almost caved and tested this morning, but I forced myself to run and pee before I had a chance to get the test :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay well I will award myself the IDIOT of the day award :dohh:

I just peed for the sake of peeing on a test and obviously it was :bfn:
What was a thinking???

Urgh I cannot believe I could be so stupid. I was doing so well... Will now only test again if :af: is late! :wacko:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm very sorry Sarah. I hope this is your lucky cycle!!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay well I will award myself the IDIOT of the day award :dohh:
> 
> I just peed for the sake of peeing on a test and obviously it was :bfn:
> What was a thinking???
> 
> Urgh I cannot believe I could be so stupid. I was doing so well... Will now only test again if :af: is late! :wacko:

I hope your BFP is just a shy one and you will see it on your next test!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I hope your BFP is just a shy one and you will see it on your next test!

I hope so too. I'm trying to hold out some hope for myself but it doesn't feel like I have much to go on


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I hope your BFP is just a shy one and you will see it on your next test!
> 
> I hope so too. I'm trying to hold out some hope for myself but it doesn't feel like I have much to go onClick to expand...

A lot of women get bfp's when they think they are out, still holding out hope for you!!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you have had a good day so far (or still having one). I feel a bit discouraged today. Had a lovely day and all but symptom wise not feeling much. Just becoming so impatient with this 2 week wait and to top it all off I saw sooooo many preggy bellies today. Just got me down. On a positive note though, I have successfully weened myself off of anti-depressants after a 2 year battle. That in itself feels like a major achievement and I feel great without them. Pat myself on the shoulder for that one.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Well done you:thumbup:

I was diagnosed with PND when Noah was 7 months old. I took myself off Prozac when he turned 2 but ended up really poorly (downward depression/anxiety/paranoia spiral) so started taking them again about a month and half ago. I have just decided to go with them now as if that's what I need to do to be the best mummy I can to him and the best wife I can to my hubby, then so be it!! 

So I am pretty sure I O'd on Sat, saw a major change down there from yesterday (now really creamy/sticky CM, cervix feels much harder too), suffering with bad cramps in my lower abdomen since Friday, majorly gassy yesterday, massive skin breakout since Friday too. I have also ended up with thrush with doing too much BDing this week! :haha:

Just hope we managed to catch the egg in time...only time will tell now I guess!! 

Babydust to all :dust:

P.S. Sorry about the :witch: catching you Sarah :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I hope your BFP is just a shy one and you will see it on your next test!
> 
> I hope so too. I'm trying to hold out some hope for myself but it doesn't feel like I have much to go onClick to expand...
> 
> A lot of women get bfp's when they think they are out, still holding out hope for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks Kenna (I hope I have your name right) :hugs:

How are you doing? I'm not an expert on the charting stuff but it looks like you are in the tww?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jennuuh said:


> Sarah - I just wanted to say that I too have PCOS and thought we would never ever conceive because of it and I'll be 19wks tomorrow. Don't you EVER give up! I swear this feeling is worth every single second. Feel free to message me if you just want to talk to someone else with it and I agree that you should stick to temping. I never could because I've worked third shift for so long and I sleep in naps. So it never would have been accurate for me so definitely listen to the lovely ladies in here about that!
> 
> PCOS will not get the better of you! You're stronger than you know and realize! All of us are :)

Happy 19 weeks, Hun!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your BFP is just a shy one and you will see it on your next test!
> 
> I hope so too. I'm trying to hold out some hope for myself but it doesn't feel like I have much to go onClick to expand...

Defo just hang on to see if AF is late honey...Its not worth getting yourself stressed out over otherwise xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I hope your BFP is just a shy one and you will see it on your next test!
> 
> I hope so too. I'm trying to hold out some hope for myself but it doesn't feel like I have much to go onClick to expand...
> 
> A lot of women get bfp's when they think they are out, still holding out hope for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kenna (I hope I have your name right) :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing? I'm not an expert on the charting stuff but it looks like you are in the tww?Click to expand...

You got my name right :)

Yep, I'm in my TWW. Nothing fun to report yet. Been super busy so thankfully this TWW should fly by fast!!!!

Oh Jess, I forgot to respond to your question in regards to work. It's steadily getting better, so I'm going to try to hang in there. Especially since we have another mouth to feed in our house.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope you have had a good day so far (or still having one). I feel a bit discouraged today. Had a lovely day and all but symptom wise not feeling much. Just becoming so impatient with this 2 week wait and to top it all off I saw sooooo many preggy bellies today. Just got me down. On a positive note though, I have successfully weened myself off of anti-depressants after a 2 year battle. That in itself feels like a major achievement and I feel great without them. Pat myself on the shoulder for that one.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Well done you:thumbup:
> 
> I was diagnosed with PND when Noah was 7 months old. I took myself off Prozac when he turned 2 but ended up really poorly (downward depression/anxiety/paranoia spiral) so started taking them again about a month and half ago. I have just decided to go with them now as if that's what I need to do to be the best mummy I can to him and the best wife I can to my hubby, then so be it!!
> 
> So I am pretty sure I O'd on Sat, saw a major change down there from yesterday (now really creamy/sticky CM, cervix feels much harder too), suffering with bad cramps in my lower abdomen since Friday, majorly gassy yesterday, massive skin breakout since Friday too. I have also ended up with thrush with doing too much BDing this week! :haha:
> 
> Just hope we managed to catch the egg in time...only time will tell now I guess!!
> 
> Babydust to all :dust:
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the :witch: catching you Sarah :nope:Click to expand...

FX you got the eggy :dust:
I know what you mean about taking meds. I tried a year ago to go off just because I am stubborn like that :winkwink:
Did not go very well and ended back up on them for another year.
Being as hard headed as I am I decided to try and go off before we start ttc. So far so good and I am not feeling any different.

If the meds work for you and you are happy then continue to take them :flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg Kenna, ur temps are so stable!! U can tell the vitex is helping ur body! Yay! 

AFM, sorry I haven't been on ladies. Ive been really depressed and crying for two days straight. Taking a break today and going to the beach with dh so hopefully that'll help me get happier again. Ny temps are doing pretty good at this point and ive had good signs but I'm scared to get excited. Ive been let down too much this past month already, u know? So I guess we will wait and see if AF shows (or if I get a bfp of course). I plan to start testing this a.m using my cheap test strips and then MAYBE a frer tomorrow if my temp actually stays up for once. FX! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok. I just wanted to pop in real quick and let u all know that in fine, just haven't been talking much :(. Good luck ladies and baby dust!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you get lots of fun symptoms to report on soon, Kenna. Then obviously you can follow that up with your :bfp: announcement!!! :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omg Kenna, ur temps are so stable!! U can tell the vitex is helping ur body! Yay!
> 
> AFM, sorry I haven't been on ladies. Ive been really depressed and crying for two days straight. Taking a break today and going to the beach with dh so hopefully that'll help me get happier again. Ny temps are doing pretty good at this point and ive had good signs but I'm scared to get excited. Ive been let down too much this past month already, u know? So I guess we will wait and see if AF shows (or if I get a bfp of course). I plan to start testing this a.m using my cheap test strips and then MAYBE a frer tomorrow if my temp actually stays up for once. FX!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok. I just wanted to pop in real quick and let u all know that in fine, just haven't been talking much :(. Good luck ladies and baby dust!

Sorry you are feeling a bit down. I had a day like that as well yesterday.
BIG BIG :hugs:

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My cervix started to open... Is this a bad sign? :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

Your cervix will open for o and AF.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Your cervix will open for o and AF.

Thx! If that is the case then I'm out this cycle.


----------



## KacieMD11

Hello everyone! Just joined this site and it seems like the most positive and uplifting one I have found. 
This is our first month TTC and I am 8dpo. I tested this morning and BFN. (I know it's pretty early) My symptoms have been on and off for the past week. Since this is my first month, I am trying to make sure I am distinguishing what's real and what I could be overthinking. I have been pretty nauseous off and on, I think I got a very brief metallic taste one night, some cramping like AF at times, a few sharp pains, a few dizzy spells. 

Here's a weird symptom. Yesterday at 7dpo my left eye started twitching like crazy. It continues to this morning as well. Of course I Googled and several women say this was a symptom they had throughout their pregnancy. I NEVER have this eye twitching so it's very strange to me. Have ya'll ever heard of this before? I will test again tomorrow morning. AF should be here Mon-Wed next week.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Kacie, I'm also still very new to ttc (4 months) so cannot be of much help.

Just want to say FX for you and tons of :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Fighting back the tears right now. My sister in law just text and said that she is pregnant and due on April. They weren't even trying.... Seriously what the hell!!!! I'm so over this right now


----------



## KacieMD11

Jrepp, I know that must be agonizing for you! I know you had to be happy for them on the phone but probably wanted to throw the phone against the wall when you hung up! Go scream into a pillow! Something to get your frustrations out!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Fighting back the tears right now. My sister in law just text and said that she is pregnant and due on April. They weren't even trying.... Seriously what the hell!!!! I'm so over this right now

I'm so sorry Jess!! :hugs:
I don't even know what to say to make you feel better. Rant away, we are here for you :flow:


----------



## Jrepp

They actually didn't call. My husbands sil sent a mass text out saying she was pregnant. I wrote a password protected post about it called ironic isn't it. I think it's ironic that someone who hated being pregnant is pregnant with their second child when someone who would give anything in the world to be pregnant isn't. 

She posted on Facebook about how people need to learn the real meaning of words (referring specifically to the word ironic) and how she hates passive aggressive people. So here's my thing 1) freedom of speech. It's my blog, I can say anything I please on it 2) it is a password protected post so unless she is pretending to be one of the 3 people who have the password (as in creating a whole fake blog and persona) she has no idea what the actual post is 3) if you hate passive aggressive people so much don't be one and 4) my thoughts and feelings have nothing to do with you. 

I'm telling you ladies right now.... I don't think I can take much more of this


----------



## charlieworld

Hi KacieMD,
I had a twitchy eye with my last pregnancy - weird, I'd actually forgotten all about it until I read your post :) - It will pass x


----------



## KacieMD11

charlieworld said:


> Hi KacieMD,
> I had a twitchy eye with my last pregnancy - weird, I'd actually forgotten all about it until I read your post :) - It will pass x

I haven't gotten my BFP yet, only 8DPO. Do you recall having the eye twitch before you got your BFP?


----------



## cutieq

so sorry Jrepp. I know that's soo hard to deal with. Also, it's YOUR blog. If she doesn't like your feelings and thoughts, don't read it. And how passive aggressive is a passive aggressive fb post?!


----------



## Jrepp

I know right! I'm half tempted to up password protect it and let the fireworks start


----------



## charlieworld

KacieMD11 said:


> charlieworld said:
> 
> 
> Hi KacieMD,
> I had a twitchy eye with my last pregnancy - weird, I'd actually forgotten all about it until I read your post :) - It will pass x
> 
> I haven't gotten my BFP yet, only 8DPO. Do you recall having the eye twitch before you got your BFP?Click to expand...

Hi Kacie,
It was in the first trimester, after I found out. Could be a good sign for you! Fxd. x


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Fighting back the tears right now. My sister in law just text and said that she is pregnant and due on April. They weren't even trying.... Seriously what the hell!!!! I'm so over this right now

Ugh, I'm really sorry, Hun. Many hugs your way, this news hurts but you will be able to share happy news of your own very soon. <3


----------



## Wishing1010

KacieMD11 said:


> Hello everyone! Just joined this site and it seems like the most positive and uplifting one I have found.
> This is our first month TTC and I am 8dpo. I tested this morning and BFN. (I know it's pretty early) My symptoms have been on and off for the past week. Since this is my first month, I am trying to make sure I am distinguishing what's real and what I could be overthinking. I have been pretty nauseous off and on, I think I got a very brief metallic taste one night, some cramping like AF at times, a few sharp pains, a few dizzy spells.
> 
> Here's a weird symptom. Yesterday at 7dpo my left eye started twitching like crazy. It continues to this morning as well. Of course I Googled and several women say this was a symptom they had throughout their pregnancy. I NEVER have this eye twitching so it's very strange to me. Have ya'll ever heard of this before? I will test again tomorrow morning. AF should be here Mon-Wed next week.

Welcome, hun!!! Fingers crossed the eye twitching is a great sign for you!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I know right! I'm half tempted to up password protect it and let the fireworks start

That's insane, I can't believe she would act like that, especially knowing everything you have been through. :nope: absolute BS. Not fair at all.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Kenna. I've finally started crying over the whole situation. I don't think that people realize that it isn't about them at all, but about my feelings. I don't know if that makes sense at all but it's like I am happy for them but really sad for me. It hurts and no one gets it unless they are in that position themselves. That's why I am lucky to have you ladies who "get it" and some of the followers of my blog who have been there and understand. It's nice to know that you have support somewhere.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Kenna. I've finally started crying over the whole situation. I don't think that people realize that it isn't about them at all, but about my feelings. I don't know if that makes sense at all but it's like I am happy for them but really sad for me. It hurts and no one gets it unless they are in that position themselves. That's why I am lucky to have you ladies who "get it" and some of the followers of my blog who have been there and understand. It's nice to know that you have support somewhere.

Jess, I completely feel where you are coming from. You girls are the ONLY ones I know that REALLY understand how I'm feeling. Its hard dealing with accidental pregnancies all around us. You and I both have delt with many many pregnancy announcements in too short of time. I'm sorry hun :( You'll get your sticky bean, I really really truly believe you will. & I hope its asap!! Keep ur head up sweetie. If I could be there, we'd be crying together. The last few days have been terrible :(. Feel better!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I know exactly how you feel about it being your feelings. DH and I had a huge fight and I was also trying to explain the "this is how I feel" thing and that it needs to be acknowledged and RESPECTED! If your sil isn't going to respect your feelings and how you feel when you talk on your blog then she needs to p-off! I'm so sorry that you have to be going through this and I know this will sound weird, but I'm glad you cried. Get it out your system.

AFM: not feeling anything Nada Zip and not feeling :af: coming either. Our fight ended up in the conclusion that we will put ttc on hold for now. DH isn't working now and it probably best to wait till finances are better. I got in bed at half past 8 last night and had the most terrible dreams about our marriage falling apart, so this morning just feels crappy


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Jess. I know how you feel just last week two of my DH's cousins posted their + hpt on facebook.... You can see how happy my husband is but at the same time sad for the two of us..... Also, 2 of my friends sent me messages that they are pregnant again. The other one knows we were trying and she even reminded me what she said before last year that she won't try get pregnant unless we did. How awful is that???? It's like a punch in the face... I just can't deal with people like that.... Of course, I'm happy for her it's just that it's hard for those trying real hard...... OK, i know we'll get there soon....

AFM, can't remember my temp for today (97.36 or 96.36) coz i fell back to sleep after looking at my temps. Will check it later when i get home. All i know it dipped from yesterday's. Also, felt bad cramps on my right side early morning and i got what i think EWCM already (see attached video sorry TMI) but it seems sticky yet. It's so early to have this CM and i know it's because of stopping clomid.
 



Attached Files:







10574990_956883050995187_918827512_n.mp4
File size: 969.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> They actually didn't call. My husbands sil sent a mass text out saying she was pregnant. I wrote a password protected post about it called ironic isn't it. I think it's ironic that someone who hated being pregnant is pregnant with their second child when someone who would give anything in the world to be pregnant isn't.
> 
> She posted on Facebook about how people need to learn the real meaning of words (referring specifically to the word ironic) and how she hates passive aggressive people. So here's my thing 1) freedom of speech. It's my blog, I can say anything I please on it 2) it is a password protected post so unless she is pretending to be one of the 3 people who have the password (as in creating a whole fake blog and persona) she has no idea what the actual post is 3) if you hate passive aggressive people so much don't be one and 4) my thoughts and feelings have nothing to do with you.
> 
> I'm telling you ladies right now.... I don't think I can take much more of this

Oh Jess:hugs:
 
There is nothing anyone can say that will make you feel better so just get it all off of your chest on here with us girlies! Its not worth falling out with family over but I do totally sympathise with you. I have a nightmare of a SIL and it takes all my energy to bite my tongue too! :growlmad:

Just focus on you and your journey honey and it will all come clear in the end :flower::thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

Hi Kacie! :hi:

Welcome to the gang! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, I know exactly how you feel about it being your feelings. DH and I had a huge fight and I was also trying to explain the "this is how I feel" thing and that it needs to be acknowledged and RESPECTED! If your sil isn't going to respect your feelings and how you feel when you talk on your blog then she needs to p-off! I'm so sorry that you have to be going through this and I know this will sound weird, but I'm glad you cried. Get it out your system.
> 
> AFM: not feeling anything Nada Zip and not feeling :af: coming either. Our fight ended up in the conclusion that we will put ttc on hold for now. DH isn't working now and it probably best to wait till finances are better. I got in bed at half past 8 last night and had the most terrible dreams about our marriage falling apart, so this morning just feels crappy

Been there honey :cry:

TTC can become a real battle so you have to try and stick together and not fight each other, but fight against the BFNs!!!!

Finances will never be perfect for a bubba so don't worry about that, just try and get your relationship back on track and everything will just click into place.

I feel closer than ever to my Hubby since we have started to TTC bubba #2 and we literally hated each other for the first 2 years of our sons life! :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Mrs B. I'm going to take it as it comes and trust that will be will be as it is meant to be.
How are you?


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Mrs B. I'm going to take it as it comes and trust that will be will be as it is meant to be.
> How are you?

:thumbup:

I am good thank you although very impatient already!! :haha:

I have ordered 10 of the 10miu test strips from Amazon but only on CD22 so I have aaaaaaages to wait before I can test!!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh, I've been in the TTC pause before. I hate it, bc I feel like everything would be better in 9 months, so why should it matter if I had my BFP? And then, now that we are totally ready, no BFP in sight lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thx Mrs B. I'm going to take it as it comes and trust that will be will be as it is meant to be.
> How are you?
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I am good thank you although very impatient already!! :haha:
> 
> I have ordered 10 of the 10miu test strips from Amazon but only on CD22 so I have aaaaaaages to wait before I can test!!! :dohh:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

FX for you and lots of sticky dust and all of that good stuff! 
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Ugh, I've been in the TTC pause before. I hate it, bc I feel like everything would be better in 9 months, so why should it matter if I had my BFP? And then, now that we are totally ready, no BFP in sight lol

Hi Kenna, your temp looks very different. It's so stable FX it means :bfp:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've been in the TTC pause before. I hate it, bc I feel like everything would be better in 9 months, so why should it matter if I had my BFP? And then, now that we are totally ready, no BFP in sight lol
> 
> Hi Kenna, your temp looks very different. It's so stable FX it means :bfp:Click to expand...

Lol, I know it's def diff!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've been in the TTC pause before. I hate it, bc I feel like everything would be better in 9 months, so why should it matter if I had my BFP? And then, now that we are totally ready, no BFP in sight lol
> 
> Hi Kenna, your temp looks very different. It's so stable FX it means :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I know it's def diff!!!Click to expand...

I guess flat temps is better than a wonky temps... lol


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've been in the TTC pause before. I hate it, bc I feel like everything would be better in 9 months, so why should it matter if I had my BFP? And then, now that we are totally ready, no BFP in sight lol
> 
> Hi Kenna, your temp looks very different. It's so stable FX it means :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I know it's def diff!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess flat temps is better than a wonky temps... lolClick to expand...

Yeah, I think it means my hormones are stable right now. I just took my temp again and it was different, just wanted to make sure that my thermometer wasn't broken lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I undiscarded a few temps (I had no reason other than they confused me lol) and added in my discharge for this cycle. Ff moved my O date. I'm sure it's wrong, I will find out in a week or so I guess...I hate TTC lol


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> I undiscarded a few temps (I had no reason other than they confused me lol) and added in my discharge for this cycle. Ff moved my O date. I'm sure it's wrong, I will find out in a week or so I guess...I hate TTC lol

Ha ha ha!! :haha:

You do make me laugh Kenna!!

FX'd for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I undiscarded a few temps (I had no reason other than they confused me lol) and added in my discharge for this cycle. Ff moved my O date. I'm sure it's wrong, I will find out in a week or so I guess...I hate TTC lol

Sometimes it's better to keep what FF does. If you go beyond your usual LP maybe your older CH is right. But if today's CH is right then your chart is looking good and stable... Will you be testing anytime soon or just wait it out?


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Kenna, you're not alone. Im starting to hate TTC and thinking to be pregnant accidentally like many ladies do, lol. I'm gonna start my opk tonight due to CM i got today (first time this early) although originally we planned to start it at CD10. I have 20 so it's enough for this cycle. Just watched a video in youtube regarding timed intercourse and the FS said to have at least 5 days abstinence prior to BD close to ovulation followed by every other day. So that's our plan this cycle. I think too much BD is hurting my DH's swimmers. Still we don't wanna miss my O hence the opk hopefully it works again this time.


----------



## KacieMD11

Good morning everyone! Thanks for the warm welcomes : ) I made the mistake of testing on an Ovulation Strip last night just because I have SO many of them and didn't want to waste a FR. I got a strong test line and a weak second line. Dumb me didn't know that BOTH lines have to be equally dark in order for it be positive for pregnancy. 

I used a FR this morning at 9DP0...BFN. Starting to get discouraged but I guess it's still pretty early. Again, this is my first month so I know I could possibly have a long road ahead. My eye is STILL twitching on and off....


----------



## MrsB1982

fX'd for you Kacie :dust:

So I am suffering big time with stomach cramps after eating my lunch! They are excruciating! :nope:

Are you allowed to take Feminax in early pregnancy or not...? (just in case I am!) Its the only thing that gets rid of my IBS pains after eating :cry:

xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for u Kenna!!! I just noticed ur chart. We'll know in about 2-3 days if that O day is correct  ur chart does look diff still tho. And if u oed when ff originally said, your chart will still be extremely different. I'm excited to see the outcome of this month. FX!

BABY DUST TO ALL! I hope we see MANY bfps for the end of summer!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Ugh, I've been in the TTC pause before. I hate it, bc I feel like everything would be better in 9 months, so why should it matter if I had my BFP? And then, now that we are totally ready, no BFP in sight lol

This is exactly how I feel now! I feel like everything will be better in 9 months so where's my darn bfp?! Urgh!

Sounds like alot of us are hitting that frustrated point again...well we're always frustrated with TTC but we all get super frustrated at the same times ive noticed lol. We def do stick together. I love my b&b ladies! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

KacieMD11 said:


> Good morning everyone! Thanks for the warm welcomes : ) I made the mistake of testing on an Ovulation Strip last night just because I have SO many of them and didn't want to waste a FR. I got a strong test line and a weak second line. Dumb me didn't know that BOTH lines have to be equally dark in order for it be positive for pregnancy.
> 
> I used a FR this morning at 9DP0...BFN. Starting to get discouraged but I guess it's still pretty early. Again, this is my first month so I know I could possibly have a long road ahead. My eye is STILL twitching on and off....

Idk if you just confused the two lines or not but just for knowledge lol....
If the test line is darker than the control line, its positive. But if the control line is darker than the test, it neg for opks. They dont have to be equal in color for a positive ONLY if the test line is the one that happens to turn out darker because thats the line we want to see get darker :) FX its a good sign for u! I had positive opks for 2-5dpo this cycle..like test line blaring compared to the control but they've now negative again. I'm hoping they were a VERY early sign of pregnancy :) FX FX FX! 

I'm Mary btw. I'm usually a blabber mouth on here and will chat all day but I'm moving right now so of u ask me something over the next wk and I don't answer, I promise I'm not ignoring you! Lol ;) Good luck hun!


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> So sorry Jess. I know how you feel just last week two of my DH's cousins posted their + hpt on facebook.... You can see how happy my husband is but at the same time sad for the two of us..... Also, 2 of my friends sent me messages that they are pregnant again. The other one knows we were trying and she even reminded me what she said before last year that she won't try get pregnant unless we did. How awful is that???? It's like a punch in the face... I just can't deal with people like that.... Of course, I'm happy for her it's just that it's hard for those trying real hard...... OK, i know we'll get there soon....
> 
> AFM, can't remember my temp for today (97.36 or 96.36) coz i fell back to sleep after looking at my temps. Will check it later when i get home. All i know it dipped from yesterday's. Also, felt bad cramps on my right side early morning and i got what i think EWCM already (see attached video sorry TMI) but it seems sticky yet. It's so early to have this CM and i know it's because of stopping clomid.

It is possible for you to ovulate early (found out the hard way) so I would definitely check the opk. Did you switch thermometers?



Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've been in the TTC pause before. I hate it, bc I feel like everything would be better in 9 months, so why should it matter if I had my BFP? And then, now that we are totally ready, no BFP in sight lol
> 
> Hi Kenna, your temp looks very different. It's so stable FX it means :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I know it's def diff!!!Click to expand...

Your temps are looking pretty good with either of the crosshairs. 



mdscpa said:


> Oh Kenna, you're not alone. Im starting to hate TTC and thinking to be pregnant accidentally like many ladies do, lol. I'm gonna start my opk tonight due to CM i got today (first time this early) although originally we planned to start it at CD10. I have 20 so it's enough for this cycle. Just watched a video in youtube regarding timed intercourse and the FS said to have at least 5 days abstinence prior to BD close to ovulation followed by every other day. So that's our plan this cycle. I think too much BD is hurting my DH's swimmers. Still we don't wanna miss my O hence the opk hopefully it works again this time.

I have heard a little bit different about timing. I heard that you should have intercourse every 2-3 days to keep sperm fresh. It always confused me because it said if you go too long the numbers of viable sperm go down.



KacieMD11 said:


> Good morning everyone! Thanks for the warm welcomes : ) I made the mistake of testing on an Ovulation Strip last night just because I have SO many of them and didn't want to waste a FR. I got a strong test line and a weak second line. Dumb me didn't know that BOTH lines have to be equally dark in order for it be positive for pregnancy.
> 
> I used a FR this morning at 9DP0...BFN. Starting to get discouraged but I guess it's still pretty early. Again, this is my first month so I know I could possibly have a long road ahead. My eye is STILL twitching on and off....

It's still really early. Most people don't see an bfp until after10dpo. I would say give it a few days and test again.



aidensmommy1 said:


> KacieMD11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! Thanks for the warm welcomes : ) I made the mistake of testing on an Ovulation Strip last night just because I have SO many of them and didn't want to waste a FR. I got a strong test line and a weak second line. Dumb me didn't know that BOTH lines have to be equally dark in order for it be positive for pregnancy.
> 
> I used a FR this morning at 9DP0...BFN. Starting to get discouraged but I guess it's still pretty early. Again, this is my first month so I know I could possibly have a long road ahead. My eye is STILL twitching on and off....
> 
> Idk if you just confused the two lines or not but just for knowledge lol....
> If the test line is darker than the control line, its positive. But if the control line is darker than the test, it neg for opks. They dont have to be equal in color for a positive ONLY if the test line is the one that happens to turn out darker because thats the line we want to see get darker :) FX its a good sign for u! I had positive opks for 2-5dpo this cycle..like test line blaring compared to the control but they've now negative again. I'm hoping they were a VERY early sign of pregnancy :) FX FX FX!
> 
> I'm Mary btw. I'm usually a blabber mouth on here and will chat all day but I'm moving right now so of u ask me something over the next wk and I don't answer, I promise I'm not ignoring you! Lol ;) Good luck hun!Click to expand...

Did you find a place or are you staying with your parents?

AFM: hpt negative this morning at 11dpo.


----------



## KacieMD11

aidensmommy1 said:


> KacieMD11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! Thanks for the warm welcomes : ) I made the mistake of testing on an Ovulation Strip last night just because I have SO many of them and didn't want to waste a FR. I got a strong test line and a weak second line. Dumb me didn't know that BOTH lines have to be equally dark in order for it be positive for pregnancy.
> 
> I used a FR this morning at 9DP0...BFN. Starting to get discouraged but I guess it's still pretty early. Again, this is my first month so I know I could possibly have a long road ahead. My eye is STILL twitching on and off....
> 
> Idk if you just confused the two lines or not but just for knowledge lol....
> If the test line is darker than the control line, its positive. But if the control line is darker than the test, it neg for opks. They dont have to be equal in color for a positive ONLY if the test line is the one that happens to turn out darker because thats the line we want to see get darker :) FX its a good sign for u! I had positive opks for 2-5dpo this cycle..like test line blaring compared to the control but they've now negative again. I'm hoping they were a VERY early sign of pregnancy :) FX FX FX!
> 
> I'm Mary btw. I'm usually a blabber mouth on here and will chat all day but I'm moving right now so of u ask me something over the next wk and I don't answer, I promise I'm not ignoring you! Lol ;) Good luck hun!Click to expand...

Hi Mary! Thank you for your comments. I did say it incorrectly in my previous post. On my OPK the control line was dark and the test line was pretty faint. It was definitely there though. I take that as I still have some hormones left after ovulation and that's why something showed up. I took a FR this morning and NO SIGN of a second line at all : ( I'll try again in the morning.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Jess, I did change BBT. I started using it late LP last cycle together with the old one. But i guess my pattern during follicular phase is the same as using the old BBT . I've read that as well that sperm starts to die-off from 3-5 days abstinence that's why it's not advisable to wait longer than 5 days. Our plan this cycle is to BD every other day from CD13 until CD21 unless i get flashing or solid smiley before CD13. DH told me before that he felt he is releasing less and less if we do it every day. It may be fresh swimmers but not enough to make it's journey down there. So we have to stick with this plan for this cycle. Like one of the FS said on "The GReat Sperm Race", intercourse every 2-3 days during your cycle will help you conceive it may not be the first months or so but surely you will hit O day eventually, instead of having daily or every other day sex which may hurt sperm count even if the guy is normal. It is really confusing but we have to try everything (the natural way) before seeking other options......


----------



## Jrepp

Our plan for next month ('cause let's face it, probably not pregnant right now) is for me to start opk's the day my period ends and to have intercouse every other day from the day after AF leaves until positive opk or cd14 and then every day until ovulation. I'm even thinking of trying on the spotting days if I spot again this month like I did last month.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? 

AFM - I am trying to catch up with you all posts. I have been MIA due to interterviewing Fertility Centers with the DH. We have finally found one Shady Grove Fertilty Center. However getting records from my current FS has been like pulling teeth.


----------



## cutieq

I've heard of Shady Grove. Best of luck!


----------



## brighteyez73

Cuteq - Yeah they checked out to be really good and works well with our insurance too. Their success rates are really good too! So hubby said lets go with them we have our first appointment September 2nd. I am excited and scared at the same time. I have to get myself together, don't want to be stressed over this I want it to run smooth.


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck bright eyes! Hopefully this is just what you need to get things happening.

I did just write a new blog post that I think will resonate well with all of you. Given the whole sil drama (that no one believes she is acting this way) I thought it was exceptionally important to create a post based on why I write and advice. So far the overwhelming response has been a positive one with the favorite part being when I wrote, "just because you're pregnant don't force us to be happy for you, and don't make us feel guilty for grieving for ourselves"


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Our plan for next month ('cause let's face it, probably not pregnant right now) is for me to start opk's the day my period ends and to have intercouse every other day from the day after AF leaves until positive opk or cd14 and then every day until ovulation. I'm even thinking of trying on the spotting days if I spot again this month like I did last month.

Hope we really do get pregnant before this year ends. Hope our plans work this time. BABY :dust:


----------



## starryjune

Jrepp said:


> Our plan for next month ('cause let's face it, probably not pregnant right now) is for me to start opk's the day my period ends and to have intercouse every other day from the day after AF leaves until positive opk or cd14 and then every day until ovulation. I'm even thinking of trying on the spotting days if I spot again this month like I did last month.

I'm in the exact same boat as you. We have been TTC for 4 months, and I know it's early to get too frustrated but I just am :( Seems like so many others around me are expecting or have children.

AF is due next Mon. or Tues. I don't have my usual bloating and breast tenderness yet, but must just be late - I have been dieting this month so it's throwing stuff off. Anyway, I am going to get the OPK and also some Preseed (I have not been getting the EWCM) once AF arrives, to really give it a go next month. Also with the every other day or more until the fertile window has definitely passed according to OPK/body temps.

GOOD LUCK to you and keep me posted. xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, we'll be staying with my parents for two months TOPS, hopefully a month Though. We actually just got the moving truck and storage unit this a.m and have to be out by tomorrow and we have all but PART of our room packed so we'll be good :). It stinks tho, we have to live in the living room (we were suppose to have my old room) because my brother, his baby, 4yr old, 6yr old, and 10yr old, along with his girlfriend ALL are there too!!! They have a place to go tho! So we all had a long talk today and dh will help him finish their floor and roof so hopefully we'll have my old room in a wk or so. I'm nervous about not having my own space after having all this space. :(. I just can't wait to find a new place!! It'll all work out tho :)

TTC wise, opks went back to neg on 5dpo but now was positive again! I hope its some how a good sign. And then along w that I had RIGHT side pinches and I only have my left ovary and that's where I usually feel stuff. This was more than q pinch tho...it was like stabbing and it went all the way from my lower abdomen to my pelvic area to my upper thigh. I yelled "ouch!" multiple times and had to grab at my privates because of the shooting pains in my vagina. I'm hoping this was implantation with the +opk & pains. I read that this is common as an early symptom 9dpo when I started asking Dr.Google about the pain I was feeling. It was on and off for 2hrs and lasted about 2mins each time. We shall see...fx!! :)


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, we'll be staying with my parents for two months TOPS, hopefully a month Though. We actually just got the moving truck and storage unit this a.m and have to be out by tomorrow and we have all but PART of our room packed so we'll be good :). It stinks tho, we have to live in the living room (we were suppose to have my old room) because my brother, his baby, 4yr old, 6yr old, and 10yr old, along with his girlfriend ALL are there too!!! They have a place to go tho! So we all had a long talk today and dh will help him finish their floor and roof so hopefully we'll have my old room in a wk or so. I'm nervous about not having my own space after having all this space. :(. I just can't wait to find a new place!! It'll all work out tho :)
> 
> TTC wise, opks went back to neg on 5dpo but now was positive again! I hope its some how a good sign. And then along w that I had RIGHT side pinches and I only have my left ovary and that's where I usually feel stuff. This was more than q pinch tho...it was like stabbing and it went all the way from my lower abdomen to my pelvic area to my upper thigh. I yelled "ouch!" multiple times and had to grab at my privates because of the shooting pains in my vagina. I'm hoping this was implantation with the +opk & pains. I read that this is common as an early symptom 9dpo when I started asking Dr.Google about the pain I was feeling. It was on and off for 2hrs and lasted about 2mins each time. We shall see...fx!! :)

Got everything crossed for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsB1982

starryjune said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Our plan for next month ('cause let's face it, probably not pregnant right now) is for me to start opk's the day my period ends and to have intercouse every other day from the day after AF leaves until positive opk or cd14 and then every day until ovulation. I'm even thinking of trying on the spotting days if I spot again this month like I did last month.
> 
> I'm in the exact same boat as you. We have been TTC for 4 months, and I know it's early to get too frustrated but I just am :( Seems like so many others around me are expecting or have children.
> 
> AF is due next Mon. or Tues. I don't have my usual bloating and breast tenderness yet, but must just be late - I have been dieting this month so it's throwing stuff off. Anyway, I am going to get the OPK and also some Preseed (I have not been getting the EWCM) once AF arrives, to really give it a go next month. Also with the every other day or more until the fertile window has definitely passed according to OPK/body temps.
> 
> GOOD LUCK to you and keep me posted. xxClick to expand...

Try not to get down about it (stupid thing to say I know! :dohh:) 

And don't say 'when AF arrives...' she might not come this month, or next or for the next 9 actually....:happydance:

FX'd for you hun xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Hi Jess, I did change BBT. I started using it late LP last cycle together with the old one. But i guess my pattern during follicular phase is the same as using the old BBT . I've read that as well that sperm starts to die-off from 3-5 days abstinence that's why it's not advisable to wait longer than 5 days. Our plan this cycle is to BD every other day from CD13 until CD21 unless i get flashing or solid smiley before CD13. DH told me before that he felt he is releasing less and less if we do it every day. It may be fresh swimmers but not enough to make it's journey down there. So we have to stick with this plan for this cycle. Like one of the FS said on "The GReat Sperm Race", intercourse every 2-3 days during your cycle will help you conceive it may not be the first months or so but surely you will hit O day eventually, instead of having daily or every other day sex which may hurt sperm count even if the guy is normal. It is really confusing but we have to try everything (the natural way) before seeking other options......

I agree with you hun. You could be stressing your own body out getting bogged down with temps, OPKs, CM checking, etc. etc. as well lowering the swimmer counter of your fellas :spermy:

Sending lots of babydust your way :dust:

xx


----------



## MrsB1982

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> AFM - I am trying to catch up with you all posts. I have been MIA due to interterviewing Fertility Centers with the DH. We have finally found one Shady Grove Fertilty Center. However getting records from my current FS has been like pulling teeth.

Hey Latreace! :hi:

Welcome back! :flower:

Sounds like its all go now!! Excited for you guys! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Our plan for next month ('cause let's face it, probably not pregnant right now) is for me to start opk's the day my period ends and to have intercouse every other day from the day after AF leaves until positive opk or cd14 and then every day until ovulation. I'm even thinking of trying on the spotting days if I spot again this month like I did last month.
> 
> Hope we really do get pregnant before this year ends. Hope our plans work this time. BABY :dust:Click to expand...

I'm with you hun!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> Good luck bright eyes! Hopefully this is just what you need to get things happening.
> 
> I did just write a new blog post that I think will resonate well with all of you. Given the whole sil drama (that no one believes she is acting this way) I thought it was exceptionally important to create a post based on why I write and advice. So far the overwhelming response has been a positive one with the favorite part being when I wrote, "just because you're pregnant don't force us to be happy for you, and don't make us feel guilty for grieving for ourselves"

Women can be the cruellest creatures in the world sometimes! 

Try and not let her negativity get to you hun and just focus on you and yours :flower:xxxx


----------



## Wishing1010

Morning ladies! I hope the witch is staying far, far away from all of us this month!!!

Jess, I absolutely loved that blog post!!! If anyone has a problem with you putting your thoughts out there, they can choose to NOT read your blog.

Welcome back, bright eyez!!! Hope your new FS does the trick for you two!!! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna and MrsB, your charts look promising.... FX you get your :bfp:

LOTS of BABY :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I just want a diff temp lol. I took it a few mins after I woke up and it was lower. Can't blame thermometer!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I just want a diff temp lol. I took it a few mins after I woke up and it was lower. Can't blame thermometer!

Flat temps really can make you worry. But at least you know your hormones are stable. A rise though would be very good indication. Will you start testing now or tomorrow? Can't wait for your :bfp: announcement.... FX


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i was shocked when i looked at your chart. HUGE rise....... I think this is it.... FX.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Mary, i was shocked when i looked at your chart. HUGE rise....... I think this is it.... FX.

I second that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I just want a diff temp lol. I took it a few mins after I woke up and it was lower. Can't blame thermometer!
> 
> Flat temps really can make you worry. But at least you know your hormones are stable. A rise though would be very good indication. Will you start testing now or tomorrow? Can't wait for your :bfp: announcement.... FXClick to expand...

Thanks, Daphne! Impatiently awaiting yours as well!!!

I don't plan on testing until next weekend, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I just want a diff temp lol. I took it a few mins after I woke up and it was lower. Can't blame thermometer!
> 
> Flat temps really can make you worry. But at least you know your hormones are stable. A rise though would be very good indication. Will you start testing now or tomorrow? Can't wait for your :bfp: announcement.... FXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Daphne! Impatiently awaiting yours as well!!!
> 
> I don't plan on testing until next weekend, just to be on the safe side.Click to expand...

Guess you're one of the ladies now who's not POAS addict anymore. :blush:

I'm actually impatient to get near my O... Thinking of no BD for 5 days make this cycle so cruel... Me and DH wanted to BD every other day or whenever we wanted to but we can't just need to try this one maybe this will work. Maybe less is more....Will be doing another OPK in a bit i know it's gonna be empty circle again like last night. I just wish i O without the help of clomid/fsh.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I just want a diff temp lol. I took it a few mins after I woke up and it was lower. Can't blame thermometer!
> 
> Flat temps really can make you worry. But at least you know your hormones are stable. A rise though would be very good indication. Will you start testing now or tomorrow? Can't wait for your :bfp: announcement.... FXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Daphne! Impatiently awaiting yours as well!!!
> 
> I don't plan on testing until next weekend, just to be on the safe side.Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you're one of the ladies now who's not POAS addict anymore. :blush:
> 
> I'm actually impatient to get near my O... Thinking of no BD for 5 days make this cycle so cruel... Me and DH wanted to BD every other day or whenever we wanted to but we can't just need to try this one maybe this will work. Maybe less is more....Will be doing another OPK in a bit i know it's gonna be empty circle again like last night. I just wish i O without the help of clomid/fsh.Click to expand...

I always want to BD a few times right after AF ends, I would go crazy if I couldn't! FX that you will have a strong O and strong swimmers! 

I have been thinking about getting some cheap tests but would hate to see lines on them like every other cycle :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! I was SHOCKED to see that temp this a.m! And yest I was texting Kenna about a horrible right side pinching/stabbing feeling I was experiencing along with a sharp pain in vag so FX u are right and this is it!!! :) I dont want to use a frer until tomo but ill test w one of my 25miu's strips at some point today. FX!!

And Kenna, ur temps being flat like that is amazing! There's so many BFP charts like that. You want to see a slight rise around 7-11dpo with flat temps USUALLY (or thats what looks most common to me from my chart obsession lol). Both of our twws are soooo different! 

Daphne, I think ur plan to BD every other day this cycle will be one of ur main keys to help u conceive faster :) FX FOR SUMMER BFPS!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I just want a diff temp lol. I took it a few mins after I woke up and it was lower. Can't blame thermometer!
> 
> Flat temps really can make you worry. But at least you know your hormones are stable. A rise though would be very good indication. Will you start testing now or tomorrow? Can't wait for your :bfp: announcement.... FXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Daphne! Impatiently awaiting yours as well!!!
> 
> I don't plan on testing until next weekend, just to be on the safe side.Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you're one of the ladies now who's not POAS addict anymore. :blush:
> 
> I'm actually impatient to get near my O... Thinking of no BD for 5 days make this cycle so cruel... Me and DH wanted to BD every other day or whenever we wanted to but we can't just need to try this one maybe this will work. Maybe less is more....Will be doing another OPK in a bit i know it's gonna be empty circle again like last night. I just wish i O without the help of clomid/fsh.Click to expand...

as Kenna said, I have to BD after AF! The ultimate stress reliever! :) lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! I was SHOCKED to see that temp this a.m! And yest I was texting Kenna about a horrible right side pinching/stabbing feeling I was experiencing along with a sharp pain in vag so FX u are right and this is it!!! :) I dont want to use a frer until tomo but ill test w one of my 25miu's strips at some point today. FX!!
> 
> And Kenna, ur temps being flat like that is amazing! There's so many BFP charts like that. You want to see a slight rise around 7-11dpo with flat temps USUALLY (or thats what looks most common to me from my chart obsession lol). Both of our twws are soooo different!
> 
> Daphne, I think ur plan to BD every other day this cycle will be one of ur main keys to help u conceive faster :) FX FOR SUMMER BFPS!!!

I'm super excited to see different stuff going on this cycle! And you having those pains and then this temp rise, omg I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

That's what we did 3 days after my last spotting. It felt like a thousand years since we last did it. :haha:

Just few more days and we'll be busy DTD, and extend during LP to compensate with missed days, lol


----------



## mdscpa

Just took opk and still blank circle.... CM starting to get watery checking my last two cycles i started Watery CM at cd10 so i guess i'm getting close.... I pray this hold-off will make a difference....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, sorry I've been quiet. Bit down cause I know there will be no :bfp: for me this cycle as cervix is nice and open (Note my sarcasm about it being nice) :haha:
To top it off we will be taking a break in order to get finances better and who knows how long that will take.

I hope it will be okay with you guys if I stick around even if I'm not ttc?

I'm so excited for you guys with the nice temps!! FX that sticky :bfp: on the way!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

You are always welcome, wunna! FX that you get your BFP in spite of the other things going on right now :)


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Just took opk and still blank circle.... CM starting to get watery checking my last two cycles i started Watery CM at cd10 so i guess i'm getting close.... I pray this hold-off will make a difference....

I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna. I think I would have felt bettert with a :bfn: knowing that we will try again next cycle and now its just like if I don't get it now this cycle it will be in limbo. Life is just not fair to the best of us! 
I'm going to be the B&B ladies on this thread's personal BFP mascott! Will be cheering you guys on, crossing my fingers and legs! I can afford to cross my legs lol as we are not trying :haha:
Luckily I mostly see the glass half fulle and I know when the current darkness passes for me I'll be able to see the silver lining around the thunder cloud

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

A quick update before finishing up packing...So I just did a quick morning cp check and I got tons of creamy cm but then part of it had LIGHT pink in it, almost like baby pink. And it was probably literally a tiny tiny spot of that pink blood mixed in with it. With todays temp rise and the pains I had yest and now this pink cm, I have high hopes right now but we'll see. Ive NEVER EVER had this kind.of cm before nor has it ever been that color. I sent a pic to Kenna because ive never seen anything like it and didn't wana gross EVERYONE out. Lol. So I guess ill use a frer tomo and if thats still neg, ill wait to see if AF shows in 4 days. FX the witch will stay away for 9 long months!!


----------



## MrsB1982

Oooh girls!! :happydance: I am getting so excited!! :thumbup: 

Thinking there are defo going to be some :bfp: coming up over the next couple of weeks on here!!! 

I am so impatient now and I am only 3DPO!!! :haha:

My CM is changing constantly throughout the day from EW to sticky to watery? !?! WTF! I am suffering with Thrush atm so that's probably got something to do with it! xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh Mary I'm getting crazty excited for you!!!!! I hope with everything in me that you got a little bit of IB!!! FX for you and goodluck with the rest of the packing and the move :hug:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Wishing - Your temps look great! FX for a:bfp:


----------



## cutieq

Whooo Mary! Excited for you!!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Mary, getting so excited for you.... Can't wait for tomorrow......


----------



## pitbullmomma

Hey ladies! I've returned. If you don't remember me, that's okay. I'm the hopeful momma who is being a surrogate (via turkey baster, it works! I know, crazy right?) for two wonderful men who saved my life 3 years ago, we've lost two babies and have our fingers crossed that third times a charm! 

Anywho, after a long last m/c (they're all long though aren't they?) we are back in the game. I suffered ovarian cysts after this last loss (my utmost respect to you mommas who have PCOS because ow. No.) and they have recently cleared up. Now on to my query, about a week and some change ago I noticed EWCM that was brown tinged and I had some light ovulation like cramps. So of course I sounded the babytrying alarm and we went for it. Several days later I went to the doctor to get an ultrasound to make sure my cysts were gone. They were, but when I asked about ovulation she said she didn't see any follicles on the right side (where my cysts were) but did see some on the left that would be big enough to ovulate soon. I was confused because I thought the ewcm had signaled that I O'd or was in the process. I've had some cm since then, but i guess I'm just here wondering if anyone has had more than one bout of ewcm in their cycle? I guess I need to start temping. 

I think I'm just really here because I think I'm in the TWW and you ladies are always so supportive and kind and I don't like to wait alone. 

Peace love and baby dust! You all deserve those BFPs!
- Jill


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies!! <3 If my temp stays up tomorrow, at least close to that range, ill still def have hope. Even a GIANT dip would be a possible good sign but we shall see. I always seem to get some sort of kind of big dip between 8-11dpo (usually a dip on both 8&10dpo or 9&11 dpo or it starts to go down around that time anyway) and so far no big dips so FX it stays that way tomorrow!

:dust: TO EVERY LAST ONE OF YOU! 

Finally almost done moving stuff to storage!!! This is so sucky but we'll be all situated in a month or so so it'll be ok :)


----------



## Wishing1010

pitbullmomma said:


> Hey ladies! I've returned. If you don't remember me, that's okay. I'm the hopeful momma who is being a surrogate (via turkey baster, it works! I know, crazy right?) for two wonderful men who saved my life 3 years ago, we've lost two babies and have our fingers crossed that third times a charm!
> 
> Anywho, after a long last m/c (they're all long though aren't they?) we are back in the game. I suffered ovarian cysts after this last loss (my utmost respect to you mommas who have PCOS because ow. No.) and they have recently cleared up. Now on to my query, about a week and some change ago I noticed EWCM that was brown tinged and I had some light ovulation like cramps. So of course I sounded the babytrying alarm and we went for it. Several days later I went to the doctor to get an ultrasound to make sure my cysts were gone. They were, but when I asked about ovulation she said she didn't see any follicles on the right side (where my cysts were) but did see some on the left that would be big enough to ovulate soon. I was confused because I thought the ewcm had signaled that I O'd or was in the process. I've had some cm since then, but i guess I'm just here wondering if anyone has had more than one bout of ewcm in their cycle? I guess I need to start temping.
> 
> I think I'm just really here because I think I'm in the TWW and you ladies are always so supportive and kind and I don't like to wait alone.
> 
> Peace love and baby dust! You all deserve those BFPs!
> - Jill

Welcome back, Jill! I'm sorry about all the complications you have had
:( I hope you get your sticky BFP ASAP for those wonderful gentleman!


----------



## Jrepp

pitbullmomma said:


> Hey ladies! I've returned. If you don't remember me, that's okay. I'm the hopeful momma who is being a surrogate (via turkey baster, it works! I know, crazy right?) for two wonderful men who saved my life 3 years ago, we've lost two babies and have our fingers crossed that third times a charm!
> 
> Anywho, after a long last m/c (they're all long though aren't they?) we are back in the game. I suffered ovarian cysts after this last loss (my utmost respect to you mommas who have PCOS because ow. No.) and they have recently cleared up. Now on to my query, about a week and some change ago I noticed EWCM that was brown tinged and I had some light ovulation like cramps. So of course I sounded the babytrying alarm and we went for it. Several days later I went to the doctor to get an ultrasound to make sure my cysts were gone. They were, but when I asked about ovulation she said she didn't see any follicles on the right side (where my cysts were) but did see some on the left that would be big enough to ovulate soon. I was confused because I thought the ewcm had signaled that I O'd or was in the process. I've had some cm since then, but i guess I'm just here wondering if anyone has had more than one bout of ewcm in their cycle? I guess I need to start temping.
> 
> I think I'm just really here because I think I'm in the TWW and you ladies are always so supportive and kind and I don't like to wait alone.
> 
> Peace love and baby dust! You all deserve those BFPs!
> - Jill

I am sorry for your loss. I truly understand how you feel. Unfortunately I can tell you from experience that miscarriages mess up your cycle for a bit. Ewcm does usually indicate possible ovulation, but after a miscarriage you could see it a few times a month. 

I would definitely recommend temping because your ovulation date might be off as well.


----------



## Jrepp

So AFM: I have been extremely crampy today and had some brown spotting. I don't know if it's leftover blood from my shots the other day or if it's implantation or if it's the start of good old aunty flow. I'm between 10 (if you believe ovufriends interpretation) or 12 (fertility friend and countdown) dpo so who knows. My LP used to be 12 days so it could really be any of the 3 options and AF is due Friday or Saturday.


----------



## ab75

Mary, waiting patiently for you to get up and test xx
Jess, hope af stays away.
Latraece, hope your appt goes well.
Hope everyone else gets bfp soon xx


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, FX it's IB and you get your :bfp:

Mary and Kenna, it's time to wake up and take that temp... Waiting patiently ladies!!!!!

Jill, im so sorry for your loss. May you get your sticky :bfp: soon. I heard some ladies get easily pregnant after a loss.... So FX...


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Kenna, finally you updated your chart.... Looking triphasic to me... FF says test now... hehehhe..... Can't wait for your announcement hun.... this is it....


----------



## Wishing1010

My temp moved, wooo! Finally! Lol

Jess, I hope it's not AF and that a little bean is snuggling in! FX!

I'm with daphne, anxiously awaiting Mary to temp!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> My temp moved, wooo! Finally! Lol
> 
> Jess, I hope it's not AF and that a little bean is snuggling in! FX!
> 
> I'm with daphne, anxiously awaiting Mary to temp!

I have both you and Mary's charts open for like hours. And have been refreshing them on my PC.... :haha: Not that i'm too excited is it? lol

FX crossed real tight for you Kenna..... :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> My temp moved, wooo! Finally! Lol
> 
> Jess, I hope it's not AF and that a little bean is snuggling in! FX!
> 
> I'm with daphne, anxiously awaiting Mary to temp!
> 
> I have both you and Mary's charts open for like hours. And have been refreshing them on my PC.... :haha: Not that i'm too excited is it? lol
> 
> FX crossed real tight for you Kenna..... :dust:Click to expand...

I am either 7 dpo or 14 dpo. I'm still leaning towards 7 dpo being more accurate but chart does look triphasic if it is 14 dpo. Who knows ?!

You are too funny! I'm a chart stalker too :)

Mary, your temp is still up! I know it dropped a bit, but it's still up!


----------



## Wishing1010

The only weird thing I have right now, regardless of my dpo, is the fact my boobs aren't sore one bit! Normally, they are sore every day from O forward!


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 

I have been away last week as my father in law suffered a stroke. We have been in and out of several hospitals in the last week. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you ladies.. FX for the elusive BFP !


----------



## mdscpa

7 or 14 dpo, they still look great.. at 14dpo that's a very good sign. at 7dpo that means you're progesterone is at peak..... Whichever is your real O you got it covered hun... checking the days prior to you BD look like swimmers were abundant. I have my prayers for you hun.....

Mary, you temp is still high.... FX it will go back up tomorrow esp when you saw a pink CM......... Fortune cookie might be correct this is your cycle.....


----------



## Wishing1010

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I have been away last week as my father in law suffered a stroke. We have been in and out of several hospitals in the last week. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you ladies.. FX for the elusive BFP !

Oh no Hun, how is he? Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> The only weird thing I have right now, regardless of my dpo, is the fact my boobs aren't sore one bit! Normally, they are sore every day from O forward!

same here!!! And I'm 11dpo and I always have sore bbs...thats weird. FX its one of our good signs!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, remember yest I told u w flat temps on preg charts, I see it rise a tiny bit in 7dpo? Well it looks like its happening!! Yay! (obv non pg charts prob look the same but that's a common day!) :) fx!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> The only weird thing I have right now, regardless of my dpo, is the fact my boobs aren't sore one bit! Normally, they are sore every day from O forward!
> 
> same here!!! And I'm 11dpo and I always have sore bbs...thats weird. FX its one of our good signs!Click to expand...

He he! We have had lots of similarities, FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> My temp moved, wooo! Finally! Lol
> 
> Jess, I hope it's not AF and that a little bean is snuggling in! FX!
> 
> I'm with daphne, anxiously awaiting Mary to temp!
> 
> I have both you and Mary's charts open for like hours. And have been refreshing them on my PC.... :haha: Not that i'm too excited is it? lol
> 
> FX crossed real tight for you Kenna..... :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I am either 7 dpo or 14 dpo. I'm still leaning towards 7 dpo being more accurate but chart does look triphasic if it is 14 dpo. Who knows ?!
> 
> You are too funny! I'm a chart stalker too :)
> 
> Mary, your temp is still up! I know it dropped a bit, but it's still up!Click to expand...

I know! I was shocked again! Lol its still .2 higher than all the rest of the temps so far so I'm happy with it. Will test sometime today. I'm scared lol. Plus I just had that pink cm yest so I may wait until at least 36hrs from the pink CM.
You and Daphne crack me up. I do the same to ur charts towards the end of the tww. And just like Daphne said, I even will sit here and refresh over and over lol. FX ladies!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna, remember yest I told u w flat temps on preg charts, I see it rise a tiny bit in 7dpo? Well it looks like its happening!! Yay! (obv non pg charts prob look the same but that's a common day!) :) fx!!

I second Mary..... Flats temps i saw on those :bfp: charts mostly stay flat again for a couple of days then another rise followed by flat temps again.... so if that's your case, there's really a very high chance you are pregnant...... :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Exactly! I really think there's a big shot for Kenna this cycle! I truly think the vitex will be her answer :) it's def doing its job stabilizing hormones from the looks of it! Yay!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Exactly! I really think there's a big shot for Kenna this cycle! I truly think the vitex will be her answer :) it's def doing its job stabilizing hormones from the looks of it! Yay!

You're right... And Kenna's chart (LP temps) looks sooooooo different as the previous charts.... 

AFM, another blank face but as expected CM starts turning into watery already again at CD10....I just noticed all my temps at CD10 are the same..... hmmmmm


----------



## aidensmommy1

I read some where that ID's may happen the day AFTER implantation due to the estrogen surge that happens around that time so maayybee my temp HAD to drop a little today...? Idk. If its still in the same range tomo, like either the same or at least a tiny bit higher, it'll still look good. Now I can't wait for tomorrow! Lol I have no frer line Tests and I don't wana use the digital so ill go out today for a 2pk just incase my temp still looks alright tomorrow. FX FX FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - yay for a temp rise! If you were 14dpo it would have dropped since that's roughly how long your LP is.

Mary - sorry for the dip, but it's still higher than the other days temps were. 

Everyone else - how are your tww or tww to get to the tww going?

AFM: still heavily crampy this morning and noticed myself pushing a bit so I think AF will be here tomorrow or Saturday as predicted. Bfn this morning on a wondfo. Last night we were out shopping and found a buy back store (the second hand stores that buy your books/DVDs/music and sell them cheap). I picked up 4 ttc books for $20. I'm almost through the first one and have learned some pretty good tips. I'll share them when I finish the book.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! I really think there's a big shot for Kenna this cycle! I truly think the vitex will be her answer :) it's def doing its job stabilizing hormones from the looks of it! Yay!
> 
> You're right... And Kenna's chart (LP temps) looks tooooooo different as the previous charts....
> 
> AFM, another blank face but as expected CM starts turning into watery already again at CD10....I just noticed all my temps at CD10 are the same..... hmmmmmClick to expand...

I bet you'll see O in about 2-4 days. Before u were medicated, it looked to me like u O'ed between CD12-14 but that probably changed a little. Id still BD to be ready for that time frame and beyond of course if no rise at that point. Good luck hun! I hope August is full of baby dust for all of us! 

If I got pregnant this month, my EDD would be may 3rd and that'd be JUST in time for our REAL wedding in June 2015. We actually just decided on the month for sure the past two days and u ladies are the first ive told :) I'm excited for wedding planning after we're all settled from our move. FX for this cycle! Itd be all around perfect timing!


----------



## Wishing1010

You ladies are exciting me! :)

FX for BFP's in here this cycle!!!!

Jess, I hope your BFP is just shy!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks jess, no need to be sorry though! I'm really happy with how my temp looks thus far :) FX it stays in an upward pattern for a bfp. My temps are still high enough to be triphasic as long as they dont drop again so FX very tight that tomo will make for a triphasic chart (for a good reason this time!!!) And FX ur spotting ends up just being IB. You need your damn bfp! Ugh! If no bfp this cycle, maybe the serra enzyme I take could help keep ur Endo from coming back or getting in the way. Id hate to see you go through more surgeries down the rd. I honestly think ur bfp will be here quick anyhow but just something to think about in the meantime. :) As always, I have all my fingers crossed for u!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! I really think there's a big shot for Kenna this cycle! I truly think the vitex will be her answer :) it's def doing its job stabilizing hormones from the looks of it! Yay!
> 
> You're right... And Kenna's chart (LP temps) looks tooooooo different as the previous charts....
> 
> AFM, another blank face but as expected CM starts turning into watery already again at CD10....I just noticed all my temps at CD10 are the same..... hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I bet you'll see O in about 2-4 days. Before u were medicated, it looked to me like u O'ed between CD12-14 but that probably changed a little. Id still BD to be ready for that time frame and beyond of course if no rise at that point. Good luck hun! I hope August is full of baby dust for all of us!
> 
> If I got pregnant this month, my EDD would be may 3rd and that'd be JUST in time for our REAL wedding in June 2015. We actually just decided on the month for sure the past two days and u ladies are the first ive told :) I'm excited for wedding planning after we're all settled from our move. FX for this cycle! Itd be all around perfect timing!Click to expand...

Omg congrats!!!!!! That's wonderful news, Mary! Wedding bells in June! Woo!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! I really think there's a big shot for Kenna this cycle! I truly think the vitex will be her answer :) it's def doing its job stabilizing hormones from the looks of it! Yay!
> 
> You're right... And Kenna's chart (LP temps) looks tooooooo different as the previous charts....
> 
> AFM, another blank face but as expected CM starts turning into watery already again at CD10....I just noticed all my temps at CD10 are the same..... hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I bet you'll see O in about 2-4 days. Before u were medicated, it looked to me like u O'ed between CD12-14 but that probably changed a little. Id still BD to be ready for that time frame and beyond of course if no rise at that point. Good luck hun! I hope August is full of baby dust for all of us!
> 
> If I got pregnant this month, my EDD would be may 3rd and that'd be JUST in time for our REAL wedding in June 2015. We actually just decided on the month for sure the past two days and u ladies are the first ive told :) I'm excited for wedding planning after we're all settled from our move. FX for this cycle! Itd be all around perfect timing!Click to expand...

My guess it'll be on the 15th or 16th... hence the plan on DTD on CD13 and every other day... tom is our day-off so if ever i got flashing smiley then maybe will start early.... starting from cd12.... I just pray i really O without clomid. Busy days are coming and i can't wait.... :)


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! I really think there's a big shot for Kenna this cycle! I truly think the vitex will be her answer :) it's def doing its job stabilizing hormones from the looks of it! Yay!
> 
> You're right... And Kenna's chart (LP temps) looks tooooooo different as the previous charts....
> 
> AFM, another blank face but as expected CM starts turning into watery already again at CD10....I just noticed all my temps at CD10 are the same..... hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I bet you'll see O in about 2-4 days. Before u were medicated, it looked to me like u O'ed between CD12-14 but that probably changed a little. Id still BD to be ready for that time frame and beyond of course if no rise at that point. Good luck hun! I hope August is full of baby dust for all of us!
> 
> If I got pregnant this month, my EDD would be may 3rd and that'd be JUST in time for our REAL wedding in June 2015. We actually just decided on the month for sure the past two days and u ladies are the first ive told :) I'm excited for wedding planning after we're all settled from our move. FX for this cycle! Itd be all around perfect timing!Click to expand...
> 
> My guess it'll be on the 15th or 16th... hence the plan on DTD on CD13 and every other day... tom is our day-off so if ever i got flashing smiley then maybe will start early.... starting from cd12.... I just pray i really O without clomid. Busy days are coming and i can't wait.... :)Click to expand...

Everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> My temp moved, wooo! Finally! Lol
> 
> Jess, I hope it's not AF and that a little bean is snuggling in! FX!
> 
> I'm with daphne, anxiously awaiting Mary to temp!

Woop woop!! Too excited for you Kenna!!! :happydance:

Congrats Mary!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

AFM - My temp is slowly rising but as this is my first cycle testing, that could be totally normal I guess? 

Very early stages too, only at around 5 or 6DPO.

My chart doesn't have the red 'crosshairs' on it and I don't know how to add them? I have been filling in temps, CM, cervix stats and my mood, etc. How do I get the red lines???

xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies! Things are looking very good on here! I hope those BFP's are going to show up left right and centre :dust:

AFM: af will prob be here tomorrow or so. I never spot so I don't get any warning from her. She usually just shows up and af cramping only starts after she is here. Went on fishing expedition in the nether regions :haha: and cervix still open and cm still clear and creamy.
What I cannot understand is that I have been constantly dizzy last 3 days and dizzy in a bad way, walking around like a drunk. Last night I got a very annoying and STRONG metallic taste in my mouth. I know I'm not getting my BFP but why the metal mouth?


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies! Things are looking very good on here! I hope those BFP's are going to show up left right and centre :dust:
> 
> AFM: af will prob be here tomorrow or so. I never spot so I don't get any warning from her. She usually just shows up and af cramping only starts after she is here. Went on fishing expedition in the nether regions :haha: and cervix still open and cm still clear and creamy.
> What I cannot understand is that I have been constantly dizzy last 3 days and dizzy in a bad way, walking around like a drunk. Last night I got a very annoying and STRONG metallic taste in my mouth. I know I'm not getting my BFP but why the metal mouth?

Hmm, all sounds a bit sus to me...I think you might end up with a :bfp: you know!!

What should your cervix be like when AF is due? xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Things are looking very good on here! I hope those BFP's are going to show up left right and centre :dust:
> 
> AFM: af will prob be here tomorrow or so. I never spot so I don't get any warning from her. She usually just shows up and af cramping only starts after she is here. Went on fishing expedition in the nether regions :haha: and cervix still open and cm still clear and creamy.
> What I cannot understand is that I have been constantly dizzy last 3 days and dizzy in a bad way, walking around like a drunk. Last night I got a very annoying and STRONG metallic taste in my mouth. I know I'm not getting my BFP but why the metal mouth?
> 
> Hmm, all sounds a bit sus to me...I think you might end up with a :bfp: you know!!
> 
> What should your cervix be like when AF is due? xxClick to expand...

I am not 100% sure but Jess mentioned the other day that the cervix opens for ovulation and for af.
I have tried to Google cervix in early pregnancy and they also say that the cervix closes for pregnancy. They say that the closing time will differ from woman to woman (just like everything else in ttc :dohh:)
It said for some it might only close after a month of being pregnant and that is confusing to me because does that mean 4 weeks gestation or a month after you missed af??? 
If I end up being pregnant and it's stays open I could miscarry or might have to go for a cervical stitch to keep it closed until about 37 weeks (I think)

Anyway that's just getting way ahead of myself.

I think I might be anemic again as my body and my natural iron intake does not seem to meet each other half way. 
I have dr appointment now and will have her test my iron. If she checked my blood pressure, iron and sugar levels and they are all normal I will ask her about what the possibility could be of blood test


----------



## MrsB1982

Grrr! It really is nearly impossible to find out if you are preggers or not until your HCG levels say you are in a wee on a test isn't it?!?!?! :haha:

My cervix is well and truly closed! lol My CM changes constantly throughout the day though so that's mega confusing!! My temps are rising each day but I am only on about 7 days of temping now anyway so I am not going to see any kind of pattern at this stage. 

Oh dear! Make sure you get that doc to check you out properly and get sorted! 

xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Wishing - I am really hopeful for you. Temps are looking wonderful. When will you test?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

At the DR now, update to follow. So nervous. Cannot draw bloods as they only do that on Tuesdays...


----------



## cutieq

Wb, I wouldn't stress too much on the cervix stuff. It's so hard to gauge. Fx for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay got back from the Dr and blood sugar normal and blood pressure a bit low but not so much so as to make me feel funny. She is convinced it is vertigo so gave meds for that and told me to up my salt intake a bit! Glad about that as I lalalalalove salt :happydance:

I told her that I don't think I'm pregnant but she let me pee for it anyway. That was at 15h30pm (my time) after a lot of tea and many wee"s for the day. It was a :bfn: :nope: :cry:

As mentioned before we live in a small town so I will have to go back on Tuesday morning for bloods so that she can do a full blood count, check my thyroid and will do blood pg test if no :af: by then. Not holding out any more hope though as I am just not feeling it.

So sad and bummed as I for a moment I thought that maybe I still had a little bit of a chance. This sucks bull balls cause now we wont be trying anymore until finances are sorted and I have no idea how long that will take. Upset about it but thinking about it rationally it would be better to have a baby with 2 salaries and not just mine.

Anyway I am holding thumbs for you guys and I cannot wait for your BFP's to start popping up!!! :flower: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

MrsB I spent some time looking at BFP vs non charts and gave up. I can't find any solid signs and they all seem to vary so much.

Wunna, glad you got some meds but sorry about the bfn :( we're having some financial issues too but decided to proceed as normal. At the rate I'm going we will be millionaires by the time I conceive anyway lol


----------



## sn0wbunnie

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly! I really think there's a big shot for Kenna this cycle! I truly think the vitex will be her answer :) it's def doing its job stabilizing hormones from the looks of it! Yay!
> 
> You're right... And Kenna's chart (LP temps) looks tooooooo different as the previous charts....
> 
> AFM, another blank face but as expected CM starts turning into watery already again at CD10....I just noticed all my temps at CD10 are the same..... hmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I bet you'll see O in about 2-4 days. Before u were medicated, it looked to me like u O'ed between CD12-14 but that probably changed a little. Id still BD to be ready for that time frame and beyond of course if no rise at that point. Good luck hun! I hope August is full of baby dust for all of us!
> 
> If I got pregnant this month, my EDD would be may 3rd and that'd be JUST in time for our REAL wedding in June 2015. We actually just decided on the month for sure the past two days and u ladies are the first ive told :) I'm excited for wedding planning after we're all settled from our move. FX for this cycle! Itd be all around perfect timing!Click to expand...

FX for you Mary! <3


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> AFM - My temp is slowly rising but as this is my first cycle testing, that could be totally normal I guess?
> 
> Very early stages too, only at around 5 or 6DPO.
> 
> My chart doesn't have the red 'crosshairs' on it and I don't know how to add them? I have been filling in temps, CM, cervix stats and my mood, etc. How do I get the red lines???
> 
> xx

MrsB, reason for missing CH is because no temps were raken before O. I'm sure you Oed already not sure if it would help but try to put a couple of temps from beginning of this cycle try the lowest based on studies i mentioned before (97.0 to 97.5) u can make it flat if u like the only problem with that is the coverline although what's important is that FF detects O.


----------



## Jrepp

Y'all I'm exhausted! I was up at 3:30 this morning so hubby could drop me off at my parents on his way to work. I went back to sleep, but geez it's hard to stay awake! AF should be here either tomorrow or Saturday. I've been very crampy today and yesterday. Boobs hurt so bad and weird things going on down below. Bfn this morning so I'm sure AF will arrive soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Holding out hope for you Jess. I'm on my phone at the moment so cannot see that weel, what are your temps like? :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No af for me yet so she'll probably be here later today. The meds dr gave for for the vertigo worked like a bomb!! No dizzyness which is awesome


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have come to terms this a.m of the fact that cycle 16 wont be my lucky cycle after all with the big temp drop today. The only thing is I slept without any covers on by accident (was hot while sleeping) so the temp it went to today is the normal temp I get when I'm not covered up but I'm sure it'll still be down tomorrow. Like you jess, I'm feeling really crampy and like AF will show anytime now. She's due in 2 days. If this isn't my cycle, maybe next month will be. Next month will be our 16th month actively trying (not cycle but actually 16 months of ATTC) so may my cookie meant that cycle lol :) Either way, now my enzymes have more time to work and I figured ill just concentrate on getting my eBay business going and hope we get our sticky bean in the meantime :) I sold my first item on eBay already and was super excited lol and now I got my phone to cooperate with posting pics in my items for sale so now things should go smoothly with it. Ive been wanting a job to work around aidens school hrs and eBay is def do-able and ill enjoy it as well. Super excited for that! I guess we'll see what the future brings my way. I said we'd all have bfps by Sept, that gives me one more cycle and this next cycle, I'm doubling up on my enzymes and just pray the last of the tissue gets eaten up. FX! There's a def change in my post O pattern and I have a feeling it has to do with my tube since it started about 2 cycles after I started the enzymes. I wish dh was a tech/doc with all the material/equipment to check my tube! Lol I cant wait to find out! 
Also, since we may not always be able to BD staying at my parents, I'm going to save my HSG for my late october cycle because I want to BD as much as possible my repeat hsg cycle if I'm told all tissue was pushed through or just cleared by the enzymes but anyway, I don't want to risk thing's getting in the way of us bding when needed the most. U know? This wait is killing me but I know with everything going on, I may not be strong enough for bad news right now so that's another thing holding me back for a couple more months. It'll be soon, jess, I promise! Lol :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I have come to terms this a.m of the fact that cycle 16 wont be my lucky cycle after all with the big temp drop today. The only thing is I slept without any covers on by accident (was hot while sleeping) so the temp it went to today is the normal temp I get when I'm not covered up but I'm sure it'll still be down tomorrow. Like you jess, I'm feeling really crampy and like AF will show anytime now. She's due in 2 days. If this isn't my cycle, maybe next month will be. Next month will be our 16th month actively trying (not cycle but actually 16 months of ATTC) so may my cookie meant that cycle lol :) Either way, now my enzymes have more time to work and I figured ill just concentrate on getting my eBay business going and hope we get our sticky bean in the meantime :) I sold my first item on eBay already and was super excited lol and now I got my phone to cooperate with posting pics in my items for sale so now things should go smoothly with it. Ive been wanting a job to work around aidens school hrs and eBay is def do-able and ill enjoy it as well. Super excited for that! I guess we'll see what the future brings my way. I said we'd all have bfps by Sept, that gives me one more cycle and this next cycle, I'm doubling up on my enzymes and just pray the last of the tissue gets eaten up. FX! There's a def change in my post O pattern and I have a feeling it has to do with my tube since it started about 2 cycles after I started the enzymes. I wish dh was a tech/doc with all the material/equipment to check my tube! Lol I cant wait to find out!
> Also, since we may not always be able to BD staying at my parents, I'm going to save my HSG for my late october cycle because I want to BD as much as possible my repeat hsg cycle if I'm told all tissue was pushed through or just cleared by the enzymes but anyway, I don't want to risk thing's getting in the way of us bding when needed the most. U know? This wait is killing me but I know with everything going on, I may not be strong enough for bad news right now so that's another thing holding me back for a couple more months. It'll be soon, jess, I promise! Lol :)

Well, FX that your temp goes up tomorrow but sounds like you've got a great plan in place!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Kenna! You always have the right words to say! And I hope ur temp goes back up as well! Ur dip looks good still tho. FX sooo tight for u!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks Kenna! You always have the right words to say! And I hope ur temp goes back up as well! Ur dip looks good still tho. FX sooo tight for u!

Yeah, I'm just praying AF comes and goes ASAP!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still no AF - I surely thought she would be here by now... I mean I never get spotting but last night (14dpo) when I checked cm it was sooooo very very very light pink on tp when I wiped my finger (sorry for the tmi). There was 1 very very small spot of red but it was soooo small.
I thought oh well 1st time for everything so I probably got indication of her on the way. 
But now it's is already past noon and nothing if anything I feel a bit dryish...

:wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Jrepp

Huge temp drop today. I already knew this cycle was a bust. Going to just get through today and then think to the future later. Still Exahusted


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Huge temp drop today. I already knew this cycle was a bust. Going to just get through today and then think to the future later. Still Exahusted

Sorry for the temp drop Jess :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

It's alright. We knew it was coming


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> It's alright. We knew it was coming

But still not a nice feeling. I need your help please as I'm not so vlued up... My cervix seems to have closed a little bit but still open and there is absolutely no sign of af and cm is creamy. Give me some hope here pleeeeeaaase :haha: 
Had very very light tinge pink cm on tp last night, came from my finger when I wiped it so it was just inside (sorry tmi)

I thought for sure af was coming.
But nowhere and no pink cm kind of creamy
What do you think?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and I'm estimating at 15dpo.


----------



## Wishing1010

Did you test yet, wunna?

So sorry about temp drop Jess, you will get your BFP soon. I hope you can rest up this weekend.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Did you test yet, wunna?

Hi Kenna, I was at dr yesterday afternoon and was diagnosed with vertigo. She had me do a pee test at 15h30 in the afternoon and that was bfn. I had a lot to drink yesterday and peed a lot so could not give her much

Now I'm just extremely confused. She booked for full blood work test on Tuesday and if no af by then she will use bloods for pg test as well

2 bfn this cyle at 11dp and at 14dpo so I'm realistic in thinking that its not gonna happen but cervix feels more closed (still open) and no af makes me want to have some hope :cry: why is this soooo confusing? Urgh


----------



## Jrepp

I don't really know. If your cervix is open AF is probably on the way....unless you o'd later than you thought.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm kinda freaking out right now but it could all be unnecessary. I still haven't heard from the allergist (called her Wednesday) but I was able to locate some of the testing she did online and a few things came back high or low or abnormal. I put all the results on my blog if you want to take a look at them. I have no idea what any of it means or how serious any of it is. Dr. Google could be blowing things out of proportion. I did send the results to my pelvic pain doctors nurse, who forwarded the results to the pelvic pain doctor and my reproductive endocrinologist so hopefully one or both will get in touch with me Monday. I just hope that none of this is impacting our ability to conceive.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the temp drop Jess.... FX you get your :bfp: on your next cycle.

Mary and Kenna, hoping you get a rise today.....

Wunna - did you test again? FX you just have a shy :bfp:

MrsB - your chart is looking good.... How long is your normal cycle? i'm guessing you're probably in 7-9dpo today....... Fx you get you're :bfp:

AFM, no flashing smiley yet since yesterday. Will test again today as planned we have to start our :sex: tomorrow morning even if i don't get a flashing smiley today (will do the test later). I hope my temp wont rise again tomorrow.


----------



## mdscpa

Nice rise Mary. Hope it continues to rise and u get ur :bfp: FX


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks! I'm sure ill go back down tomo..or maybe there's a surprise waiting...we'll know by tomorrow! I even took it an hr early so I know it was a tad bit higher (prob just by .05 but Idk by how much for sure so I just kept it at what the thermometer said). Itd be nice if yest and the day before were just implantation dip. Fx!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks! I'm sure ill go back down tomo..or maybe there's a surprise waiting...we'll know by tomorrow! I even took it an hr early so I know it was a tad bit higher (prob just by .05 but Idk by how much for sure so I just kept it at what the thermometer said). Itd be nice if yest and the day before were just implantation dip. Fx!!

FX it's just implantation dip..... Will you be testing today?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Daphne, I think I'm going to wait for Tuesday's bloodwork. Dr wanted me to come in for full blood work so that she can check blood count, thyroid etc. She said that if no af by then she'll do pg test for me as well. 

I'm having funny cramps, more like pinches this morning and last night it felt like lightning strikes in vag, not sure how to proparly describe them. They don't feel like af though. 
Let's see what time will tell. 

My LP for last 4 months have been 14 days so if I o'd when I think I did I am 2 days late. If I o'd when all the calculators said I would then I am 1 day late. Otherwise Jess could be right and I o'd later, but I haven't had any egw cm again. Always creamy/lotiony. :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi Daphne, I think I'm going to wait for Tuesday's bloodwork. Dr wanted me to come in for full blood work so that she can check blood count, thyroid etc. She said that if no af by then she'll do pg test for me as well.
> 
> I'm having funny cramps, more like pinches this morning and last night it felt like lightning strikes in vag, not sure how to proparly describe them. They don't feel like af though.
> Let's see what time will tell.
> 
> My LP for last 4 months have been 14 days so if I o'd when I think I did I am 2 days late. If I o'd when all the calculators said I would then I am 1 day late. Otherwise Jess could be right and I o'd later, but I haven't had any egw cm again. Always creamy/lotiony. :shrug:

Having no :af: is a good sign but not knowing your normal LP makes it a little hard when to predict the :witch:. FX you get your :bfp: though.

Blank Circle again today but CM starts to increase since yesterday. Stretchy already a little clear but not that clear to consider as EWCM. I really think i'm nearing my O probably in the next 2-4 days or so...... I don't have to wait for + opk though since i may not catch my LH surge.... so EOD :sex: starts tomorrow til i get + opk or thermal shift.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ooh FX for you and that Mrs Eggy will wait patiently for Mr Sperm so that they can spend the next 9 moths together!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi Daphne, I think I'm going to wait for Tuesday's bloodwork. Dr wanted me to come in for full blood work so that she can check blood count, thyroid etc. She said that if no af by then she'll do pg test for me as well.
> 
> I'm having funny cramps, more like pinches this morning and last night it felt like lightning strikes in vag, not sure how to proparly describe them. They don't feel like af though.
> Let's see what time will tell.
> 
> My LP for last 4 months have been 14 days so if I o'd when I think I did I am 2 days late. If I o'd when all the calculators said I would then I am 1 day late. Otherwise Jess could be right and I o'd later, but I haven't had any egw cm again. Always creamy/lotiony. :shrug:

the "lightening strikes in your vag" is a great way to describe what I experienced 9dpo. I also had pink (baby pink) CM the day after that. FX it turns out to be a good sign! I looked up charts with BFNs until 14dpo and there were tons with spotting in 10dpo and then a bfn 13dpo and then a bfp 14dpo. 

Daphne, I haven't used a frer yet and dont plan to unless AF doesn't show tomo but I've been using my not so sensitive internet cheapies and so far nothing but evaps but if I were preg, that test prob wouldn't pick It up until 4-5 days after IB, IF thats what I happened to of had 3 days ago. I sent Kenna the pic...it was actually baby pink...never seen anything like it. I still have my fingers crossed but won't be surprised if AF shows tomorrow. If my temp drops down to 97.0 or below tomorrow, AF will def be showing.

Also wunnabubba, I bet u oed later than expected. It happens very often and when your not temping, its almost impossible to truly know. I was def always off when I wasn't tracking my bbt, that's for sure. Plus our bodies can gear up and O late and its very normal for that to happen. Ive been absent from the board alot lately due to personal issues but id def take up temping if this isn't your month. It just saves the headache of wondering if ur truly late because 9 out of 10 times when we aren't temping, its due to stupid late O, ive noticed. This doesn't mean ur out or anything, just maybe that you oed 2-5 days later than expected and maybe its just too early for a bfp still too. FX very tightly for you!

Ps, you should also chart temps so that we can stalk you HAHA jk. :) but it'd def help you get peace at mind about if AF is truly due yet and all that stuff us TTC'ers go crazy over! It saves a big headache! Good luck hun!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, you have to wake up and take that temp... We've been waiting here... :haha: Just can't stop stalking......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Mary! DH isn't working at the moment (long story :haha:) and we had a fight that eventually ended in the conclusion to not try for a while until we get finances sorted. So that is why I am trying to clutch at anything that seems to resemble a straw. If it doesn't happen this month it won't for who knows how long.

When we eventually start trying again if I missed it this cycle and I'm praying I didn't I will most def temp!! I've been looking at your charts as well and it looks like something I would enjoy doing! My baby pink cm was very little and that was on the night of 14dpo so I thought af would be here by 15 dpo but nothing.

If I o'd later I think we would have missed it so I'm just praying and trying to hold out hope :cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So FF says that 6.2% of pregnancy charts show spotting on 10dpo and since spotting only happens in about 1/3rd of pregnant women, thats a decent percentage lol. I'm grasping at straws. I'm still keeping that mind frame of just concentrating on my new business venture and hopefully my lucky cycle will be sometime before 2015 :) This cycle or next would really be PERFECT for our wedding timing. FX! If I have to have a cute baby bump in my wedding pics, I will happily tho, just because that'd mean I conceived. If no pregnancy this cycle but BFP next cycle, my next EDD would be early June so id have about 2wks to get in my dress! Lol At least between taking care of aiden, house hunting, wedding planning, and my eBay business, I will be extra busy and can keep my mind off of TTC a little bit (I can NEVER fully stop thinking about it! Drives me mad!) So until its time for the next HSG, maybe ill be able to relax when it comes to TTC a little. I need to just relax in general but its impossible right now! Id love a day at the spa soo badly right now!!! Ahh just thinking about it makes my shoulders tingle lol. I'm just rambling. 

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Mary! DH isn't working at the moment (long story :haha:) and we had a fight that eventually ended in the conclusion to not try for a while until we get finances sorted. So that is why I am trying to clutch at anything that seems to resemble a straw. If it doesn't happen this month it won't for who knows how long.
> 
> When we eventually start trying again if I missed it this cycle and I'm praying I didn't I will most def temp!! I've been looking at your charts as well and it looks like something I would enjoy doing! My baby pink cm was very little and that was on the night of 14dpo so I thought af would be here by 15 dpo but nothing.
> 
> If I o'd later I think we would have missed it so I'm just praying and trying to hold out hope :cry:

I hope u caught that eggy! Finances will never be perfect or something else will come up, trust me, but you guys will always be able to figure it out and will be all set :).
My dh has temporarily been working part time and before that was without any work for a month but we just look at it as, we have X amount saved so after he starts at a new job when we are settled again, we'll be right back to our comfortable spot in plenty of time for 9months to pass! I'm not saying you should do the same, just throwing out the way dh and I look at it all incase you want to throw it out there to dh :) I wish u tons of luck!
If you bd'ed on the day u think u O'ed and if it delayed for 2-4 days, you still have a shot! Those swimmers can sometimes stay alive even up to 5-7 days but usually more around 1-3 days. GL!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Mary, I hope we can get it sorted soon as I know you will never have enough money. 
I'm just becoming so impatient now, I know that I didn't temp so no sure way to tell that I o'd but I'm not sure if I o'd later... I have not had any egw cm since the last time. Always creamy. Do you think you can o later without all the other o symptoms?


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo, Mary!! Your temp looks great!!! FX FX FX FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Finally..... Been waiting for ages Kenna. Sorry if i put pressure on you.... :haha:
Your temps are really looking great NO BIG DIPS whatsoever... I really believe your :bfp: is just around the corner waiting to surprise you....... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Finally..... Been waiting for ages Kenna. Sorry if i put pressure on you.... :haha:
> Your temps are really looking great NO BIG DIPS whatsoever... I really believe your :bfp: is just around the corner waiting to surprise you.......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Lol! Sorry, I took temp and went right back to sleep for a few hours. :) I hope you are right!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Finally..... Been waiting for ages Kenna. Sorry if i put pressure on you.... :haha:
> Your temps are really looking great NO BIG DIPS whatsoever... I really believe your :bfp: is just around the corner waiting to surprise you.......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Lol! Sorry, I took temp and went right back to sleep for a few hours. :) I hope you are right!!!!Click to expand...

lol i did the same, pretty much. I have gone back to bed everyday this TWW for the first time ever since waking for temping but ive been so stressed/tired that ive NEEDED it sooo bad!

Kenna ur temps really really do look great! I cannot wait until u get a box of frers!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Finally..... Been waiting for ages Kenna. Sorry if i put pressure on you.... :haha:
> Your temps are really looking great NO BIG DIPS whatsoever... I really believe your :bfp: is just around the corner waiting to surprise you.......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Lol! Sorry, I took temp and went right back to sleep for a few hours. :) I hope you are right!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i did the same, pretty much. I have gone back to bed everyday this TWW for the first time ever since waking for temping but ive been so stressed/tired that ive NEEDED it sooo bad!
> 
> Kenna ur temps really really do look great! I cannot wait until u get a box of frers!! :)Click to expand...

I hope to next weekend, if temps agree with me :) I think, at the latest, AF should be here Friday.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Aww Wunna, I definitely understand the impatient factor. FX for any positive little thing to come your way! 

Mary FX FX BABY DUST! 

As for me, I think I did ovulate either yesterday or today. Wouldn't so big of a deal except that the bio daddy is out of town for business. We did manage to try on Monday/Tuesday so MAYBE his swimmers are strong enough to last this long, if that's even possible. If not, I'll just wish for a pumpkin positive. 

Happy Saturday, ladies! Let's get those BFP


----------



## Wishing1010

pitbullmomma said:


> Aww Wunna, I definitely understand the impatient factor. FX for any positive little thing to come your way!
> 
> Mary FX FX BABY DUST!
> 
> As for me, I think I did ovulate either yesterday or today. Wouldn't so big of a deal except that the bio daddy is out of town for business. We did manage to try on Monday/Tuesday so MAYBE his swimmers are strong enough to last this long, if that's even possible. If not, I'll just wish for a pumpkin positive.
> 
> Happy Saturday, ladies! Let's get those BFP


Ooo, FX Hun!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Whelp, AF is here.....onto cycle 15/month 16


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Whelp, AF is here.....onto cycle 15/month 16

I'm so sorry, Jess. :( I truly hope your BFP will be here this cycle.


----------



## cutieq

arg, sorry Jess!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry jess :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cutie, ur chart looks amazing! FX it stays that way!!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have no sore bbs and no other AF symptoms besides cramping this cycle. Its very strange but I still think ill wake to AF tomorrow because of the temp drop I had yest. I almost want to discard it with a note because of being uncovered the night before last because todays temp is in the range my temps have been around the same range as today for the last 5 days or so..idk. If tomorrow I magically get a higher temp I will be shocked!


----------



## aidensmommy1

pitbullmomma said:


> Aww Wunna, I definitely understand the impatient factor. FX for any positive little thing to come your way!
> 
> Mary FX FX BABY DUST!
> 
> As for me, I think I did ovulate either yesterday or today. Wouldn't so big of a deal except that the bio daddy is out of town for business. We did manage to try on Monday/Tuesday so MAYBE his swimmers are strong enough to last this long, if that's even possible. If not, I'll just wish for a pumpkin positive.
> 
> Happy Saturday, ladies! Let's get those BFP

GOOD LUCK!!! I hope those swimmers are super strong and have very long lives! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Whelp, AF is here.....onto cycle 15/month 16

Sorry for the :af: Jess..... I hope you catch the egg this cycle..... You deserve to have that :bfp: asap..... Praying that you wont have any allergies as well..... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I have no sore bbs and no other AF symptoms besides cramping this cycle. Its very strange but I still think ill wake to AF tomorrow because of the temp drop I had yest. I almost want to discard it with a note because of being uncovered the night before last because todays temp is in the range my temps have been around the same range as today for the last 5 days or so..idk. If tomorrow I magically get a higher temp I will be shocked!

Fingers, toes, everything crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I have no sore bbs and no other AF symptoms besides cramping this cycle. Its very strange but I still think ill wake to AF tomorrow because of the temp drop I had yest. I almost want to discard it with a note because of being uncovered the night before last because todays temp is in the range my temps have been around the same range as today for the last 5 days or so..idk. If tomorrow I magically get a higher temp I will be shocked!
> 
> Fingers, toes, everything crossed!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Lol..... Same here, even my hair got tangled...... :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

So sorry your out Jess, hate that witch!

AFM - I have felt as sick as a dog for 2 days now but I know it can't be a bubba yet as I don't think implantation could have happened yet!

Also, I found a very large and round lump downstairs yest :( went to see my GP who thinks it's an infected blocked duct causing a cyst but said if I get a fever or flu like symptoms I have to take myself to A&E! She has put me on some pregnancy friendly antibiotics just to be safe.

Feel shocking, mega tired too, was in bed for 8pm last night and have just had a nap with my LO! Something is defo not norm here... Xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I have no sore bbs and no other AF symptoms besides cramping this cycle. Its very strange but I still think ill wake to AF tomorrow because of the temp drop I had yest. I almost want to discard it with a note because of being uncovered the night before last because todays temp is in the range my temps have been around the same range as today for the last 5 days or so..idk. If tomorrow I magically get a higher temp I will be shocked!
> 
> Fingers, toes, everything crossed!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol..... Same here, even my hair got tangled...... :haha:Click to expand...

hahahah this literally made me LOL!! This group is by far the best group of ladies I could have ever asked for as a support system! I am so sad and u guys just actually cracked me up! :) Thank u for that. "even my hair got tangled" hahaha Good one Daphne!


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> Cutie, ur chart looks amazing! FX it stays that way!!!! :)

This is my 1st month charting so I really don't know what to look for but based on what I see you ladies get excited about I'm hoping this is it!

Fx you have no AF tomorrow. I was excited to see your temp go back up today!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I have no sore bbs and no other AF symptoms besides cramping this cycle. Its very strange but I still think ill wake to AF tomorrow because of the temp drop I had yest. I almost want to discard it with a note because of being uncovered the night before last because todays temp is in the range my temps have been around the same range as today for the last 5 days or so..idk. If tomorrow I magically get a higher temp I will be shocked!
> 
> Fingers, toes, everything crossed!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol..... Same here, even my hair got tangled...... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah this literally made me LOL!! This group is by far the best group of ladies I could have ever asked for as a support system! I am so sad and u guys just actually cracked me up! :) Thank u for that. "even my hair got tangled" hahaha Good one Daphne!Click to expand...

We all know how hard TCC and TWW are... At it's so stressful, so humor and support system is what we all need. Less stress make us fertile, lol.....


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Cutie, ur chart looks amazing! FX it stays that way!!!! :)
> 
> This is my 1st month charting so I really don't know what to look for but based on what I see you ladies get excited about I'm hoping this is it!
> 
> Fx you have no AF tomorrow. I was excited to see your temp go back up today!Click to expand...

Cutieq, your chart looks pretty great.... If temps stay that high from lets say 10-12dpo you're probably PG. My temp starts to have a huge dip at 11/12dpo from my last charts so that's my bases from now on to see if i'm gonna get a :bfp: or :bfn:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Aww Wunna, I definitely understand the impatient factor. FX for any positive little thing to come your way!
> 
> Mary FX FX BABY DUST!
> 
> As for me, I think I did ovulate either yesterday or today. Wouldn't so big of a deal except that the bio daddy is out of town for business. We did manage to try on Monday/Tuesday so MAYBE his swimmers are strong enough to last this long, if that's even possible. If not, I'll just wish for a pumpkin positive.
> 
> Happy Saturday, ladies! Let's get those BFP

Thx Pitbulmomma, I'm crossing my fingers for you. You are doing a wonderful and selfless thing and I hope you can get a sticky BFP this cycle! :dust:



Jrepp said:


> Whelp, AF is here.....onto cycle 15/month 16

So sorry for :af: Jess :nope:
I really hope your doctors call you back with good news when they respond to the allergy tests and that your BFP is around the corner just waiting to jump you :flower:



aidensmommy1 said:


> I have no sore bbs and no other AF symptoms besides cramping this cycle. Its very strange but I still think ill wake to AF tomorrow because of the temp drop I had yest. I almost want to discard it with a note because of being uncovered the night before last because todays temp is in the range my temps have been around the same range as today for the last 5 days or so..idk. If tomorrow I magically get a higher temp I will be shocked!

I hope she stays away Mary! 



MrsB1982 said:


> So sorry your out Jess, hate that witch!
> 
> AFM - I have felt as sick as a dog for 2 days now but I know it can't be a bubba yet as I don't think implantation could have happened yet!
> 
> Also, I found a very large and round lump downstairs yest :( went to see my GP who thinks it's an infected blocked duct causing a cyst but said if I get a fever or flu like symptoms I have to take myself to A&E! She has put me on some pregnancy friendly antibiotics just to be safe.
> 
> Feel shocking, mega tired too, was in bed for 8pm last night and have just had a nap with my LO! Something is defo not norm here... Xx

I hope the out of the norm is a :baby: in your belly! I hope you feel better soon though!



cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Cutie, ur chart looks amazing! FX it stays that way!!!! :)
> 
> This is my 1st month charting so I really don't know what to look for but based on what I see you ladies get excited about I'm hoping this is it!
> 
> Fx you have no AF tomorrow. I was excited to see your temp go back up today!Click to expand...

I hope this is your cycle Cutie!

I hope we all get knocked up so that we can change the thread name to Sticking together until we all deliver :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

MrsB, I've had that before. I believe my doc called it a bartolin's cyst.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I hope we all get knocked up so that we can change the thread name to Sticking together until we all deliver :happydance:

That's gonna be CHAPTER 2 of this thread.........:happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM: still no af to rant about. Have funny crampy twinges now and then but they do not feel af related. My af cramps I normally feel where ovaries are and these ones are not nere there... a bit more down under.

I know I should stop checking my cervix but I think I am currently obsessed with the damn thing! :wacko:

I just check every time I go to the loo to make sure I don't miss something :haha:

:hugs: and :dust: to you all ladies!


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks ladies. I really hope it is a :baby: and not some bug!!

FX'd this cyst buggers off too! Totally freaked me out when I found it yest!!!!

Wunnabubba...getting excited that it's your cycle!!! :) xx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Thanks ladies. I really hope it is a :baby: and not some bug!!
> 
> FX'd this cyst buggers off too! Totally freaked me out when I found it yest!!!!
> 
> Wunnabubba...getting excited that it's your cycle!!! :) xx

FX for you hun.... May i ask again how long is your cycle? I know you answered that already but i just can't remember..... Maybe i'm getting old, lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I had a bartholin cyst as well and unfortunately it kept coming back after antibiotics so my gyn just cut it out for me. Was the least painful surgery that I have ever been for. For some women it can swell so big they can't sit and I just wanted to avoid that. I hope yours goes away and stays away! 

I had a bacon and jalepeno burger for dinner last night and told them not too hold back on the jalepinos :haha: busy with dinner now and caught myself sprinkling chilli flakes into the meatballs... Craving spicy much??


----------



## cutieq

Keep a warm cloth on the cyst and that can help but like wunna, I had to have mine cut but it's pretty painless.

Thanks for your comments on my chart. I had googled my brains out but have seen all sorts of BFP charts.

This is definitely one of the most supportive threads I've been on.


----------



## cutieq

Bacon and jalapeño burger sounds amazing!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Bacon and jalapeño burger sounds amazing!

It was, oh it was!! So worth thu funny tummy I had this morning :haha: 

I feel so stupid and just realised how much more I have to learn, it ens up there is 2 openings to the cervix, external in vagina in internal in the uterus. According to things I read on google its the internal cervix that should be closed when pregnant and 1 dr said its okay for external 1 to be open a slit. By the pics I saw there is now way I think I'd be able to check the internal 1. Hahahaha just not going to worry about that 1 anymore...


----------



## cutieq

:saywhat: two openings?


----------



## Jrepp

I had that happen once. My vag swelled so bad it looked like a camel toe through pants 2 sizes too big. It was horrible.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If you google cervix and check wikipedia they say the external opening is the opening in the vagina and the internal one is the opening between the cervical canal and the uterus. One internal and one external. Still too confusing for me...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess I hope af is not to mean to you. Really sucks that you didn't get your bfp! Sorry about that hun


----------



## Jrepp

It's alright. I'm about to upload an update on youtube. I did go to whole foods and get 100% all natural hypoallergenic pads to see if that helps my rash.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> It's alright. I'm about to upload an update on youtube. I did go to whole foods and get 100% all natural hypoallergenic pads to see if that helps my rash.

I hope it does help your rash, you have had a tough time with your allergies :( many :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope it helps so that you can get some relief from the trash. Let us know when you get feedback from docs. I struggle to view the youtube videos from my phone so don't want to miss anything.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha sorry I meant to type rash and it came out as trash :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies. I had a dream that I got a bfp so I woke up and did not go to the loo as I don't have anything to keep fmu in and rushed to pharmacy. They were closed :doh: and I really wanted to test as 17dpo and no af yet. I will now have to wait for Tuesday to have bloodwork and hopefully the (b)witch won't show before then


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good morning! FX for when u test! Question, did u bd when u had that spotting? Just wondering incase it was O.time spotting. My o time spotting is always a light pink (when I get it). I'm hoping your just only a few days off from O and caught that eggy anyways!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> AFM: still no af to rant about. Have funny crampy twinges now and then but they do not feel af related. My af cramps I normally feel where ovaries are and these ones are not nere there... a bit more down under.
> 
> I know I should stop checking my cervix but I think I am currently obsessed with the damn thing! :wacko:
> 
> I just check every time I go to the loo to make sure I don't miss something :haha:
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to you all ladies!

haha I used to be obsessed with mine and then I came to the conclusion that my cervix is on crack!! So therefore, I stopped messing w it besides a quick check for cm real quick. The cm is alls I pay attention to now. You'll quickly notice that we really dont know what we're feeling for except for when its HSO for O. Maybe your cervix will eventually cooperate with ya. Mine is different every single time I touch it and its all normal (no tilted cervix or anything like that). So if u dont get on the same page as ur cervix, dont feel bad. Ive been trying to figure mine out for 16 cycles and so far I haven't noticed a difference post O (even in my chemical cycle). Increased cm, thats one thing I did notice :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

If AF doesn't show today, I'm going to add one of my random positive opks from 2dpo and see what FF does cuz I've kinda been worried I Oed later than expected ever sense the opk thing happened but I also know I could've just had a second surge. We'll see. I was shocked not to see AF right when I woke up but I also kinda am cramping and think she may show. If she doesn't, ill finally use my first frer of the month :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

FX you get your :bfp: ladies.....

AFM, still no + opk not even the flashing thing, urghhh.... Anyway, i started noticing EWCM so maybe i'm near O already... If i got a thermal shift without any + opks maybe i missed my surge since i only test once a day before noon..... Either that or i will O later again this cycle.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Mary, we didn't bd when I noticed the light pink cm, I've never had that before and I check every day every time I go to loo. I just hope I didn't o late. I think my cervix on crack aswell lol. I'm only gonna check cm from now on. At them moment cervix feels all wetish :wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> If AF doesn't show today, I'm going to add one of my random positive opks from 2dpo and see what FF does cuz I've kinda been worried I Oed later than expected ever sense the opk thing happened but I also know I could've just had a second surge. We'll see. I was shocked not to see AF right when I woke up but I also kinda am cramping and think she may show. If she doesn't, ill finally use my first frer of the month :) FX!

I really hope this is it for you and that she stays away!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> FX you get your :bfp: ladies.....
> 
> AFM, still no + opk not even the flashing thing, urghhh.... Anyway, i started noticing EWCM so maybe i'm near O already... If i got a thermal shift without any + opks maybe i missed my surge since i only test once a day before noon..... Either that or i will O later again this cycle.....

Thx, I hope you still get the eggy!!


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I'm glad ok AF yet! 
Md, as long as you're seeing some ewcm, I would get to it. I bet you get that + soon

WB, you're a strong woman!! I would causing a scene looking for something to pee on lol.

Afm, major temp drop today at 9dpo. Poopy temps!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hey Cutie. I'm even drove past the pharmacy a 2nd time just to make sure they are closed while cursing profusely :haha:

I'm going to try and hold it in tomorrow morning and see if I can get one on the way to work. Will test at work if I can get one. If it fails then I will ask them to blood test for pg when they draw blood for blood count and thyroid tests on Tuesday.
I'm actually so angry at myself for using the only test I had at 11dpo when I clearly said I would wait for af to be late. Now I'm either 2-3 days late and except for the furniture I have nothing to pee on hahahahah
I'm going crazy over here!!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Mary, I'm glad ok AF yet!
> Md, as long as you're seeing some ewcm, I would get to it. I bet you get that + soon
> 
> WB, you're a strong woman!! I would causing a scene looking for something to pee on lol.
> 
> Afm, major temp drop today at 9dpo. Poopy temps!

We're gonna try DTD EOD this cycle.... We've tried almost ED before and didnt work.... 

Don't worry about the drop it could mean ID since on average it happens at 9dpo. FX it's just it.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Kenna, nice STABLE temp you have... really by now i would be testing :haha: if that trend happened to me. Can't wait for you to test.....


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Oh Kenna, nice STABLE temp you have... really by now i would be testing :haha: if that trend happened to me. Can't wait for you to test.....

Lol, I don't like the flat temps at all! Makes me think I don't have good progesterone this cycle :(

FX for you to catch the egg this month!!!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> If AF doesn't show today, I'm going to add one of my random positive opks from 2dpo and see what FF does cuz I've kinda been worried I Oed later than expected ever sense the opk thing happened but I also know I could've just had a second surge. We'll see. I was shocked not to see AF right when I woke up but I also kinda am cramping and think she may show. If she doesn't, ill finally use my first frer of the month :) FX!

Omg FX FX FX FX FX


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hey Cutie. I'm even drove past the pharmacy a 2nd time just to make sure they are closed while cursing profusely :haha:
> 
> I'm going to try and hold it in tomorrow morning and see if I can get one on the way to work. Will test at work if I can get one. If it fails then I will ask them to blood test for pg when they draw blood for blood count and thyroid tests on Tuesday.
> I'm actually so angry at myself for using the only test I had at 11dpo when I clearly said I would wait for af to be late. Now I'm either 2-3 days late and except for the furniture I have nothing to pee on hahahahah
> I'm going crazy over here!!!

You crack me up with driving back by the pharmacy!!!!! :rofl: FX you get a BFP when you finally so test!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I really hope for BFP too, when are you going to test? From what I gather from the other ladies your temps are looking good... I cannot wait for this thread to be blessed with some bfp's


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Mary, I'm glad ok AF yet!
> Md, as long as you're seeing some ewcm, I would get to it. I bet you get that + soon
> 
> WB, you're a strong woman!! I would causing a scene looking for something to pee on lol.
> 
> Afm, major temp drop today at 9dpo. Poopy temps!

FX it spikes back up with a blaring BFP to follow!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kenna, nice STABLE temp you have... really by now i would be testing :haha: if that trend happened to me. Can't wait for you to test.....
> 
> Lol, I don't like the flat temps at all! Makes me think I don't have good progesterone this cycle :(
> 
> FX for you to catch the egg this month!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

downward temps is what we don't want to see. and upward or flat temps for me looks great for bfp charts..... Praying hard for your :bfp: in the next day or so...

I really hope i egg meets sperm and implants this cycle.... Won't be taking any progesterone this time so i will have a good picture of my LP without it....


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I really hope for BFP too, when are you going to test? From what I gather from the other ladies your temps are looking good... I cannot wait for this thread to be blessed with some bfp's

I'll test Friday, which is ages away lol. I just want to make sure I pass the last possible O date I have, and test around 14 dpo. I think I'm 10 dpo right now.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Kenna!! Hopefully by Wednesday the latest I'll know what's going on with my cycle and earliest tomorrow morning. Urgh I hate this waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Ah, i know you could only be 10dpo if you consider the other on CD28 and maybe FF will put your CH back to CD32 or 3dpo, making you early for testing.. maybe another 2 days will give u a clear picture of what's really going on.... Better stay positive and all good things will come..... very very soon :D


----------



## MrsB1982

Excited Kenna!!!

Quick update from me - got some pinkish discharge today and still just under a week until AF so hoping it's IB!!! Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Excited Kenna!!!
> 
> Quick update from me - got some pinkish discharge today and still just under a week until AF so hoping it's IB!!! Xx

Ooooh FX for you!! I hope it's IB. When will you test?


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Excited Kenna!!!
> 
> Quick update from me - got some pinkish discharge today and still just under a week until AF so hoping it's IB!!! Xx

FX FX FX FX!!! Sounds like it's a positive thing!


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Excited Kenna!!!
> 
> Quick update from me - got some pinkish discharge today and still just under a week until AF so hoping it's IB!!! Xx

:wohoo: another :bfp: in the making... Could be IB since u could be 9 dpo today.... it takes 3-5 days from implantation for HCG to build up... Lots of BABY :dust: your way....


----------



## cutieq

Fx MrsB 

Now I've gone and freaked myself out. Before my 2 chemicals, my cycle was 28 days then it moved to 31, then 33. Last month went down to 32. Today is cd28 and with my temp drop I'm wondering if my cycle is changing again and AF is coming. Having 28 day cycles back wouldn't be a bad thing but arg! Guess I will see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Fx MrsB
> 
> Now I've gone and freaked myself out. Before my 2 chemicals, my cycle was 28 days then it moved to 31, then 33. Last month went down to 32. Today is cd28 and with my temp drop I'm wondering if my cycle is changing again and AF is coming. Having 28 day cycles back wouldn't be a bad thing but arg! Guess I will see what tomorrow holds.

Ugh, I'm sorry for the confusion this is causing. FX that AF is not on the way!!! Your temp is still above the cover line but it's hard to compare it without other cycles. Normally, my temp drops back to the 97's when AF arrives, so that's how I know she's coming.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Fx MrsB
> 
> Now I've gone and freaked myself out. Before my 2 chemicals, my cycle was 28 days then it moved to 31, then 33. Last month went down to 32. Today is cd28 and with my temp drop I'm wondering if my cycle is changing again and AF is coming. Having 28 day cycles back wouldn't be a bad thing but arg! Guess I will see what tomorrow holds.

I hope not coz thats gonna give you a short LP which could be bad.... FX it's just ID and your temp will go back up tomorrow.....


----------



## cutieq

True. I probably would've O'd earlier. Oh vey! I will just wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> True. I probably would've O'd earlier. Oh vey! I will just wait and see what tomorrow brings.

:coffee: can we go to bed and temp already?! Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> True. I probably would've O'd earlier. Oh vey! I will just wait and see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> :coffee: can we go to bed and temp already?! LolClick to expand...

I'm in bed now reading book and the thread updates. Then afternoon nap time. That should make today go by faster. Cannot wait to see what tomorrow has in store for us!!


----------



## cutieq

Mine is JUST getting started. Gonna have to keep busy today!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I still need to figure out what our time differences are, goodluck with your day Cutie


----------



## Wishing1010

The time right now where I live is 8:42 am on Sunday morning :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Woke up this morning with ridiculously sore breasts, I think AF will be here soon.


----------



## cutieq

8:43 for me wishing! Sore boobs and some cramping but technically AF isn't due until Friday! Or is she? lol I hate that it's like could be AF or could be the BFP of our dreams!

Fx it's not AF for you! When did you expect her?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Woke up this morning with ridiculously sore breasts, I think AF will be here soon.

No! Booooo for af! I hope she stays away!! And that the breasts are preggy boobs! FX
It's 14h45 where I live


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, the only difference with these boobs is that normally they hurt from O on. I think I'm 10 dpo, so AF is Friday-ish :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> True. I probably would've O'd earlier. Oh vey! I will just wait and see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> :coffee: can we go to bed and temp already?! LolClick to expand...

LOL...... We can, after all BBTemp is a wake up temp... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Well, the only difference with these boobs is that normally they hurt from O on. I think I'm 10 dpo, so AF is Friday-ish :)

I hope it's :bfp: boob hurt.... NO to AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I just woke up after a lovely nap and the effing witch got me :cry:

Now it is all over and don't know when we will try again. I feel like she has literally ruined my life right now and gutted me.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so I just woke up after a lovely nap and the effing witch got me :cry:
> 
> Now it is all over and don't know when we will try again. I feel like she has literally ruined my life right now and gutted me.

Oh no, Hun. I am so sorry :(


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so I just woke up after a lovely nap and the effing witch got me :cry:
> 
> Now it is all over and don't know when we will try again. I feel like she has literally ruined my life right now and gutted me.

Sending you Hugs and tons of support!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx ladies! I just wanted this sooooo bad (like we all do) and I'm feeling very dissapointed that I was let down like this! 
I think I going straight back to bed now!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so I just woke up after a lovely nap and the effing witch got me :cry:
> 
> Now it is all over and don't know when we will try again. I feel like she has literally ruined my life right now and gutted me.

:hug: That's cruel.... FX on your next cycle.....


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx ladies! I just wanted this sooooo bad (like we all do) and I'm feeling very dissapointed that I was let down like this!
> I think I going straight back to bed now!

You know, maybe it's just a dream. Take a nap and you'll wake up from that awful dream.... :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry wunna bubba.


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]4ifgwYkepsU[/youtube]


----------



## cutieq

Nap deserved. Sleep it up and get up to fight again. Will you ntnp or are you taking a break? I know you mentioned finances earlier, I think. My hubs and I took a few months off for that but really ttc is so so out of our control that we might as well just keep going.

If AF shows for me this month, she's truly the witch we think as is. Starting to have some bad acid reflux today


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks ladies! I hope you guys are right!!!

I tested yest but got a :bfn: kind of assumed that though with that having any symtp


----------



## MrsB1982

Symptoms of implantation.

Will do another test in 2 - 4 days...! 

Xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll see what we are going to do now, hubby wants to wait for finances so might just go for taking a break. I feel so unattached to my body right now (if that makes sense) like I don't want it if it is going to have af. Oh well (b)itching about it now won't make a difference. FX still crossed for you guys!


----------



## scarletred

Hi! :hi:

I'm new to this site but am on holiday this month so have had lots of time to obsess over the 'Am I? Am I not?' dilemma lol! :wacko: Love this thread! Please may I join you?

l've been TTC for 2yrs, 9m but this month we've both been away on holiday so have been trying extra hard and I'm feeling perhaps a little bit too hopeful. Plus I've had lots of symptoms which I'm praying are not just AF or all in my head.

My cycles can be pretty irregular but have averaged at around 25 days. I'm going to try tomorrow (Mon 25th) as I am now very impatient but AF is predicted to be on Tue 26th Aug according to my phone. I'm afraid I'm pretty rubbish when it comes to charting temperatures :oops:


----------



## Wishing1010

scarletred said:


> Hi! :hi:
> 
> I'm new to this site but am on holiday this month so have had lots of time to obsess over the 'Am I? Am I not?' dilemma lol! :wacko: Love this thread! Please may I join you?
> 
> l've been TTC for 2yrs, 9m but this month we've both been away on holiday so have been trying extra hard and I'm feeling perhaps a little bit too hopeful. Plus I've had lots of symptoms which I'm praying are not just AF or all in my head.
> 
> My cycles can be pretty irregular but have averaged at around 25 days. I'm going to try tomorrow (Mon 25th) as I am now very impatient but AF is predicted to be on Tue 26th Aug according to my phone. I'm afraid I'm pretty rubbish when it comes to charting temperatures :oops:

Welcome, Hun!!!!! :dust: I hope you get your positive very soon!!!!!! Fingers crossed for a good outcome tomorrow :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well ladies, still no AF and my normal LP is 13 days but I did get a 14 day LP last cycle so maybe its happening again. I have a little cramping/pressure but other than that, still no usual AF signs yet. Who knows! If my temp goes up a little tomorrow and I don't wake to AF, bcuz anytime I have a longer LP it always always comes first thing in the a.m, then ill finally do a frer. Ive only been using internet one steps (25miu) so its def possible my levels aren't high enough for those yet...i guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. My chart is SORTA an upward pattern but if it drops to 97.0 or below tomorrow, odds are AF will come and ill just save my frer. FX for a high temp and bfp! If not, good things are due to come and I bet ill have my sticky bean in the next couple of months regardless, we all will! :) FX veryy tight!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so I just woke up after a lovely nap and the effing witch got me :cry:
> 
> Now it is all over and don't know when we will try again. I feel like she has literally ruined my life right now and gutted me.

oh no! I'm sorry! :( I'm not sure what CD ur on and I know ur not trying to hard this cycle (or maybe taking a break) but just for future knowledge to help before temping, if u count back 14 days from yesterday, thats likely the day u oed and that'll help you to know to BD every other day or so leading up to that cycle day and also BD at every other day for a few days after suspected O and I bet ull catch that egg in no time! If your cycles are usually the same length, counting backwards by 14 days and BDing 4-5 days before that CD and a few days following, you'll definitely catch O! :) Again, I'm so sorry AF got you but keep ur faith! Its hard but we're here to keep each other strong! I know exactly what u mean when u say u feel unattached to your body...i always says I feel "broken" because my only tube showed as blocked and I am doing enzyme therapy, which has been proven to work, but of course it doesn't work for everyone but I'm keeping my faith that it'll work! It has to! And I know you guys will get ur finances straight and you'll get ur sticky bean in no time. Actually if ur going to be NTNP for a while or even taking a break, now is the PERFECT time to start temping. Docs usually advise ppl to start temping 3 cycles before TTC for a quicker BFP because if you start temping now, by the Time your ready to really try again, ull know when u O and ur LP length and all that important stuff. Temping got me through my two cycles of NTNP because even tho I wasn't trying at that particular moment, temping kept me in the TTC world...lol...like it just helped me mentally deal with the break. Idk if that makes sense to you or not. I wanted to Share that info with u. I want us to all get our bfps asap! U can also show hubby that its good to temp ahead of time so that he doesn't get freaked out or anything. There's tons of articles stating this pre-TTC method. I wish you a ton of luck! :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Hello scarletred!

Aidens, I'm hoping for a nice high temp tomorrow for both of us! If you're not feeling AF, hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## MolGold

Hi Ladies, 

Just dropping by to say Hi .. I am amidst trying times personally but you guys know I love this thread.

I am sorry for those who got AF.. Mary FX for that BFP. I think I am 1DPO today but cannot think too much about it at the moment. Hope to catch up soon .. 

XX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Symptoms of implantation.
> 
> Will do another test in 2 - 4 days...!
> 
> Xxx

I hope this is it for you! FX very very tight! :flower:



scarletred said:


> Hi! :hi:
> 
> I'm new to this site but am on holiday this month so have had lots of time to obsess over the 'Am I? Am I not?' dilemma lol! :wacko: Love this thread! Please may I join you?
> 
> l've been TTC for 2yrs, 9m but this month we've both been away on holiday so have been trying extra hard and I'm feeling perhaps a little bit too hopeful. Plus I've had lots of symptoms which I'm praying are not just AF or all in my head.
> 
> My cycles can be pretty irregular but have averaged at around 25 days. I'm going to try tomorrow (Mon 25th) as I am now very impatient but AF is predicted to be on Tue 26th Aug according to my phone. I'm afraid I'm pretty rubbish when it comes to charting temperatures :oops:

Welcome to the thread, you have really picked the most supportive thread I have ever come about and I was quietly stalking a few before I got the guts together to start posting. These ladies on here are awesome!

I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP :dust:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Well ladies, still no AF and my normal LP is 13 days but I did get a 14 day LP last cycle so maybe its happening again. I have a little cramping/pressure but other than that, still no usual AF signs yet. Who knows! If my temp goes up a little tomorrow and I don't wake to AF, bcuz anytime I have a longer LP it always always comes first thing in the a.m, then ill finally do a frer. Ive only been using internet one steps (25miu) so its def possible my levels aren't high enough for those yet...i guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. My chart is SORTA an upward pattern but if it drops to 97.0 or below tomorrow, odds are AF will come and ill just save my frer. FX for a high temp and bfp! If not, good things are due to come and I bet ill have my sticky bean in the next couple of months regardless, we all will! :) FX veryy tight!!

Mary, I really hope this is it for you! Cannot wait to see your BFP announcement! :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I just woke up after a lovely nap and the effing witch got me :cry:
> 
> Now it is all over and don't know when we will try again. I feel like she has literally ruined my life right now and gutted me.
> 
> oh no! I'm sorry! :( I'm not sure what CD ur on and I know ur not trying to hard this cycle (or maybe taking a break) but just for future knowledge to help before temping, if u count back 14 days from yesterday, thats likely the day u oed and that'll help you to know to BD every other day or so leading up to that cycle day and also BD at every other day for a few days after suspected O and I bet ull catch that egg in no time! If your cycles are usually the same length, counting backwards by 14 days and BDing 4-5 days before that CD and a few days following, you'll definitely catch O! :) Again, I'm so sorry AF got you but keep ur faith! Its hard but we're here to keep each other strong! I know exactly what u mean when u say u feel unattached to your body...i always says I feel "broken" because my only tube showed as blocked and I am doing enzyme therapy, which has been proven to work, but of course it doesn't work for everyone but I'm keeping my faith that it'll work! It has to! And I know you guys will get ur finances straight and you'll get ur sticky bean in no time. Actually if ur going to be NTNP for a while or even taking a break, now is the PERFECT time to start temping. Docs usually advise ppl to start temping 3 cycles before TTC for a quicker BFP because if you start temping now, by the Time your ready to really try again, ull know when u O and ur LP length and all that important stuff. Temping got me through my two cycles of NTNP because even tho I wasn't trying at that particular moment, temping kept me in the TTC world...lol...like it just helped me mentally deal with the break. Idk if that makes sense to you or not. I wanted to Share that info with u. I want us to all get our bfps asap! U can also show hubby that its good to temp ahead of time so that he doesn't get freaked out or anything. There's tons of articles stating this pre-TTC method. I wish you a ton of luck! :dust:Click to expand...

I am thinking about going to pharmacy later and see if I can get a bbt, maybe I'll have something to do/obsess over if I don't get to be part of the tww. Will let you know what I decide and thank you for all of the info, I really appreciate it very much!



MolGold said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just dropping by to say Hi .. I am amidst trying times personally but you guys know I love this thread.
> 
> I am sorry for those who got AF.. Mary FX for that BFP. I think I am 1DPO today but cannot think too much about it at the moment. Hope to catch up soon ..
> 
> XX

I'm sorry you are going through a rough time. Here is to hoping your tww flies by easily and that your BFP is just waiting for you to come and get it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM: The witch is really being extra cruel to me this month. It feels like someone let a cat into my uterus who is currently sharpening it's claws on my ovaries. I am in soooo much pain!!!!! :cry: 
I hardly slept last night and to top off my negative feeling I am also sleepy. Urgh I HATE her! 
I mean what was up with that baby pink cm on 14dpo?? and then :af: only started 3 days later??? 

Okay sorry about the ranting ladies - moving on to the next...


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> AFM: The witch is really being extra cruel to me this month. It feels like someone let a cat into my uterus who is currently sharpening it's claws on my ovaries. I am in soooo much pain!!!!! :cry:
> I hardly slept last night and to top off my negative feeling I am also sleepy. Urgh I HATE her!
> I mean what was up with that baby pink cm on 14dpo?? and then :af: only started 3 days later???
> 
> Okay sorry about the ranting ladies - moving on to the next...

Really sorry about the witch being a (b)itch..... Hope it ease up soon and let you rest...... 

Temp is up by exactly .4 still on my usual follicular phase temps so either it goes down tomorrow for O, or i'm O'ing today and see a rise tomorrow morning... Been holding my pee for hours 1 more to go and will take opk again. Can't seem to understand why until yesterday i didn't get any flashing smiley if im nearing my O.... Anyways, maybe opk wont wrok this time but i will still take the test up to CD17-19 or earlier if i get a sustained thermal shift....


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba, by the way, I'm an hour ahead of your time. that's why we get on here first before the other lovely ladies...

Welcome Scarlete. :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx for the support Daphne!! I hope you are o'ing soon. I mean the tww in itself is long enough and a cycle drags when waiting for o.

I think I'm going to get a bbt later... I'm tempted to temp :haha:


----------



## scarletred

Thank you for the warm welcome, ladies!

Update: BFN as usual this morning :cry:

Gonna test again in 2 days if AF hasn't rinsed her ugly head by then, but l'm not holding my breath. Feeling very dispondent.

Good luck to everyone else :dust: and hugs to you Wannabubba2 :hugs: l know the feeling only too well. As my lovely man just said - we'll just have to do lots of BDing again!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx for the support Daphne!! I hope you are o'ing soon. I mean the tww in itself is long enough and a cycle drags when waiting for o.
> 
> I think I'm going to get a bbt later... I'm tempted to temp :haha:

The whole TCC is all about waiting.... Waiting for AF to end, waiting to O, TWW and waiting to get a BFP or AF..... If only our body has a switch for everything that would be great. I will always switch pregnancy "ON" :haha:

I know you're gonna have a break due to some issues but i guess it would be better to NTNP, less stress and usually ladies get pregnant faster when not actively TTC. Oh, if i can only send you my older BBT i would, lol... Better start temping even you're gonna be on break to know what your usual cycle and where you are in the cycle. Temping is not only use for pinpointing O, it helps you with what is really happening in your body..... 

I've watched a video on youtube about different kinds of charts and what it could possibly mean.... Please see below..... Hope you guys enjoy it....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ia6qbeUds


----------



## mdscpa

I just did OPK, and BAMMMMM, solid smiley appeared.... Where the ....... is the flashing...... Solid means peak so i may ovulate anytime soon, next BD this tomorrow at dawn as scheduled.... FF said i may ovulate tomorrow CD15 we'll see about that if temp doesn't jump up tomorrow.... If it does i may be ovulating later tonight..... Will do another opk tomorrow with my older one (last piece) to see if it will still show a solid smiley since i cannot use the current opk tomorrow as instructed coz it shows solid face for 2 days and i don't want to waste a strip......
 



Attached Files:







10620951_960578053959020_120327770_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> I just did OPK, and BAMMMMM, solid smiley appeared.... Where the ....... is the flashing...... Solid means peak so i may ovulate anytime soon, next BD this tomorrow at dawn as scheduled.... FF said i may ovulate tomorrow CD15 we'll see about that if temp doesn't jump up tomorrow.... If it does i may be ovulating later tonight..... Will do another opk tomorrow with my older one (last piece) to see if it will still show a solid smiley since i cannot use the current opk tomorrow as instructed coz it shows solid face for 2 days and i don't want to waste a strip......

Wow FX!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary you better be POAS right now!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and Mary, what was your exact temp today? Looks like ours could have been the same today!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I just did OPK, and BAMMMMM, solid smiley appeared.... Where the ....... is the flashing...... Solid means peak so i may ovulate anytime soon, next BD this tomorrow at dawn as scheduled.... FF said i may ovulate tomorrow CD15 we'll see about that if temp doesn't jump up tomorrow.... If it does i may be ovulating later tonight..... Will do another opk tomorrow with my older one (last piece) to see if it will still show a solid smiley since i cannot use the current opk tomorrow as instructed coz it shows solid face for 2 days and i don't want to waste a strip......

Wonderful!!! FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

scarletred said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, ladies!
> 
> Update: BFN as usual this morning :cry:
> 
> Gonna test again in 2 days if AF hasn't rinsed her ugly head by then, but l'm not holding my breath. Feeling very dispondent.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else :dust: and hugs to you Wannabubba2 :hugs: l know the feeling only too well. As my lovely man just said - we'll just have to do lots of BDing again!!!

I hope you get your bfp! Naturally now that I am at work and cannot sleep af decided to ease up. I really just want to go ninja on her ass! :ninja:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary it's time to test your temp is high today.... Fx you get your :bfp: with frer....

Kenna your temp is still high not huge dip today... Are you going to test again????? Baby :dust: your way....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh and Mary, what was your exact temp today? Looks like ours could have been the same today!

it was 98.04 :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Mary, what was your exact temp today? Looks like ours could have been the same today!
> 
> it was 98.04 :)Click to expand...

Mine too!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary it's time to test your temp is high today.... Fx you get your :bfp: with frer....
> 
> Kenna your temp is still high not huge dip today... Are you going to test again????? Baby :dust: your way....

I know! This is crazy! I'm going to give it until about 10a.m and see if AF shows and if not, ill be testing :) FX!! I almost want to wait and see if I get a 18 high temps first but idk if I can do it. I use my cheapies for my POAS addiction and am afraid of the truth of frer lol. We shall see soon!


----------



## mdscpa

Seems like :bfp: are coming on this thread this month......... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Mary it's time to test your temp is high today.... Fx you get your :bfp: with frer....
> 
> Kenna your temp is still high not huge dip today... Are you going to test again????? Baby :dust: your way....

I have a walmart cheapie to use, I guess I could use it so I won't be obsessed over it sitting in the bathroom lol. I will test again Friday, but will try here in a bit.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Mary, what was your exact temp today? Looks like ours could have been the same today!
> 
> it was 98.04 :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too!!! :)Click to expand...

Same temp and both your charts says Test day today....... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary it's time to test your temp is high today.... Fx you get your :bfp: with frer....
> 
> Kenna your temp is still high not huge dip today... Are you going to test again????? Baby :dust: your way....
> 
> I have a walmart cheapie to use, I guess I could use it so I won't be obsessed over it sitting in the bathroom lol. I will test again Friday, but will try here in a bit.Click to expand...

i got positive OPK today maybe you and Mary will get a Positive hpt...... Oh, i just cant wait for your announcement.....


----------



## MolGold

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Mary, what was your exact temp today? Looks like ours could have been the same today!
> 
> it was 98.04 :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same temp and both your charts says Test day today....... :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow, exciting day today, O day for Daphne and Test day for Mary and Kenna! Go thread, get BFPs!!


----------



## mdscpa

Me and DH will have a change of BD plan... We're gonna bd 3 days straight starting tomorrow not to miss my possible real O day.....

We're very close again molgold....... :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Bfn on Walmart cheapie! Holding out till Friday now!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Bfn on Walmart cheapie! Holding out till Friday now!

No to :bfn: FX you get that shy :bfp: soon.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Whelp, I'm happy I waited to test now. I just started spotting and expect AF to fully be here later. The only confusing thing is my still quite hugh temp but I have been EXTRA stressed so maybe it has been the stress keeping my temps in the higher range. I'm going to take a 3-5 day break from temping I think until I'm a little less stressed. I have a tiny tiny bottle of wine that I got at rite aid that I am going to enjoy tonight! I haven't drank anything at all in almost a yr and a half and I'm ready to feel good! I feel waayyy too much pressure right now!!! But hey, now I'm onto my 16th MONTH ttc so maybe this will be the truly lucky one lol. We will be trying as much as possible this cycle but I'm afraid we might miss it because of staying at my parents and the current sleeping situation. Dh and I wont have much privacy for a bit. Maybe we'll have to act like high schoolers again find our own lovers lane..haha :) And I upped my dose on enzymes to the RIGHT dose about 60 days ago so there's a good chance my tubes open now. I really feel it may be! FX! Here's to cycle 17! Geez, I never thought I'd have to say that...ugh WE ALL NEED BFPS BY SEPT AND THATS AN ORDER! U STAY AWAY FROM US YOU WITCH!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Whelp, I'm happy I waited to test now. I just started spotting and expect AF to fully be here later. The only confusing thing is my still quite hugh temp but I have been EXTRA stressed so maybe it has been the stress keeping my temps in the higher range. I'm going to take a 3-5 day break from temping I think until I'm a little less stressed. I have a tiny tiny bottle of wine that I got at rite aid that I am going to enjoy tonight! I haven't drank anything at all in almost a yr and a half and I'm ready to feel good! I feel waayyy too much pressure right now!!! But hey, now I'm onto my 16th MONTH ttc so maybe this will be the truly lucky one lol. We will be trying as much as possible this cycle but I'm afraid we might miss it because of staying at my parents and the current sleeping situation. Dh and I wont have much privacy for a bit. Maybe we'll have to act like high schoolers again find our own lovers lane..haha :) And I upped my dose on enzymes to the RIGHT dose about 60 days ago so there's a good chance my tubes open now. I really feel it may be! FX! Here's to cycle 17! Geez, I never thought I'd have to say that...ugh WE ALL NEED BFPS BY SEPT AND THATS AN ORDER! U STAY AWAY FROM US YOU WITCH!!!

Praying it wont continue to be :af:...... Have everything crossed for you Mary........


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! And i think ur plan to BD every night for the next three days is def best! You'll catch that eggy!!
Also, if u got a smiley today, id BD starting tonight because some women O the next day and some O two days later but I'm a FIRM believer that BD the day or two BEFORE o is the best timing. If u wait until O day, there's a big chance of missing the egg because it can take the sperm 24hrs just to do its job and our eggys only live for 12-24hrs so its always best to have some waiting from the night before :) good luck hun!


----------



## mdscpa

Nice rise cutieq..... FX it continues to go up and get your :bfp: soon.....


----------



## cutieq

Mary, sorry about AF. Some wine and relaxation sounds wonderful!

Daphne, yay for your + time to get down to business.

I didn't know what to expect on the temp but glad it went up. Hopefully it stays there.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Mary, sorry about AF. Some wine and relaxation sounds wonderful!
> 
> Daphne, yay for your + time to get down to business.
> 
> I didn't know what to expect on the temp but glad it went up. Hopefully it stays there.

Based on study, temps will start to decrease from 10-16 if af is coming otherwise, it's bfp... It's your first temping so we don't have anything to compare yet.... FX you get your rising temp and :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary and Kenna I hope you guys have shy bfps!!!!!!! 
I cannot find a bbt thermometer! Just normal digi ones. I've been thinking about it again and I don't think ill be able to get 3hrs uninterrupted sleep before waking as the cats wake us up whenever they feel like the want to go out. Hubby dreams his best that time and 9 out of 10 times he starts 'running' in his sleep meaning I get woken up by the running legs kicking me. Plus as soon as I near my alarm time I wake up a few times! I think that if we start to seriously try I will order the correct thermometer online and try to figure out a sleeping pattern. We use to sleep en separate rooms when dh had to change anti-depressant meds as they made him sweat profusely. I hated not being in same bed!


----------



## MolGold

Oh Mary, I hope the spotting stops :( Else, the wine plan is great.. treat yourself to a glass once a while! 

Fingers crossed for Kenna and Mary!

Daphne, I agree sperm can take upto 12hr+ to travel up to meet the egg so start now :D 

WannaBubba Haha, your DHs running dream cracked me up .. Mine just snores so bad on days he is tired I wake up immediately! :D Also, currently I am not temping as I was under supervised (follicular) monitoring earlier. And, I broke / lost 2 BBTs already! I hope to regain the temping momentum next cycle, or better still, I hope we don't have to :) FX for BFPs for lucky September!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Oh Mary, I hope the spotting stops :( Else, the wine plan is great.. treat yourself to a glass once a while!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Kenna and Mary!
> 
> Daphne, I agree sperm can take upto 12hr+ to travel up to meet the egg so start now :D
> 
> WannaBubba Haha, your DHs running dream cracked me up .. Mine just snores so bad on days he is tired I wake up immediately! :D Also, currently I am not temping as I was under supervised (follicular) monitoring earlier. And, I broke / lost 2 BBTs already! I hope to regain the temping momentum next cycle, or better still, I hope we don't have to :) FX for BFPs for lucky September!

I hope you don't have to worry about temping either! Come on now BFPs where are you???? 
The running legs are the least of my problems, he sometimes dreams his fighting and then I have to duck and dive the punches :haha:
I luckily just snore haha so I get him back :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Hi,

I'm new here and to charting. I've been trying to conceive for over a year w. no luck. Anyway, I posted my chart for interpretation. I noticed the dip at dpo 3 and I'm on progesterone supp. What do you guys think so far? BFN today!:bfn: and :witch: is on her way in 3 days! My scheduled implantation was suppose to be on Saturday, according the implantation calculator.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-08-25 at 8.47.13 AM.jpg
File size: 84.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and to charting. I've been trying to conceive for over a year w. no luck. Anyway, I posted my chart for interpretation. I noticed the dip at dpo 3 and I'm on progesterone supp. What do you guys think so far? BFN today!:bfn: and :witch: is on her way in 3 days! My scheduled implantation was suppose to be on Saturday, according the implantation calculator.

Welcome JerseyGirl. I have only been trying for 4 months and don't chart either, sorry wont be able to help there. 
I do have FX for you! 
:dust:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Thank you! I like charting but it is getting stressful already. Hopefully someone can tell me what they think so far!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Thank you! I like charting but it is getting stressful already. Hopefully someone can tell me what they think so far!

Give it some time, many ladies on here have been charting for a while already and seem to have a good idea of how things go. Ladies like Mary, Jess and Daphne (sorry if I missed someone :dohh:)

I'm still getting used to what the time differences are so not sure what time they will all be on again. Hopefully they'll be able to help you.

I was thinking about taking up charting my temps, but just figured for now it wont work. Nr 1 cannot find the correct thermometer (small town with 1 pharmacy), cats waking me up whenever they feel like attention or going out and dh's active dreams... I don't think I'll be able to get a good 3 hours sleep in before getting up in the morning.

Are you ttc nr 1?


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and to charting. I've been trying to conceive for over a year w. no luck. Anyway, I posted my chart for interpretation. I noticed the dip at dpo 3 and I'm on progesterone supp. What do you guys think so far? BFN today!:bfn: and :witch: is on her way in 3 days! My scheduled implantation was suppose to be on Saturday, according the implantation calculator.

Welcome JerseyGirl...... FX you get that :bfp: soon. As for your chart, it still looks good. How long is your LP. It may still be early most + early hpts happen at 12dpo. If your temp goes back up tomorrow and the next you can take another test......

BABY :dust: to you.


----------



## cutieq

Jersey, I'm new to charting. This is my 1st month. I like to do it to pass my time and give me some sort of indication, but I don't put a whole lot of weight on it. I've seen temps and charts all over the place and not consistently getting a BFP or BFN, but I think it's definitely good to help track O.

I thought it would be more stressful than it is, but it's not too bad. Ongoing, I really want to only temp between AF and O and not during the TWW, but I'm hoping I don't have a next time!


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Oh Mary, I hope the spotting stops :( Else, the wine plan is great.. treat yourself to a glass once a while!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Kenna and Mary!
> 
> Daphne, I agree sperm can take upto 12hr+ to travel up to meet the egg so start now :D
> 
> WannaBubba Haha, your DHs running dream cracked me up .. Mine just snores so bad on days he is tired I wake up immediately! :D Also, currently I am not temping as I was under supervised (follicular) monitoring earlier. And, I broke / lost 2 BBTs already! I hope to regain the temping momentum next cycle, or better still, I hope we don't have to :) FX for BFPs for lucky September!

We will have :sex: early this morning between 12mn-1am before sleeping. Me and DH works late so we only have time before we sleep. I just pray tomorrow is my O so DH's swimmers have time to travel and meet ms. eggy.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Daphne and for all you girls!

Jess I hope you are okay? Seem a bit quiet...

AFM I cannot wait for :af: to just leave because OMG I am so hormonal!! Poor dh doesn't seem to understand why I'm pissed now and the next I'm not :haha:

Would it be wrong if I tricked him into bd around o time to see if we can get pg when he said to wait?? Haha don't judge me I'm crazy! :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX for you Daphne and for all you girls!
> 
> Jess I hope you are okay? Seem a bit quiet...
> 
> AFM I cannot wait for :af: to just leave because OMG I am so hormonal!! Poor dh doesn't seem to understand why I'm pissed now and the next I'm not :haha:
> 
> Would it be wrong if I tricked him into bd around o time to see if we can get pg when he said to wait?? Haha don't judge me I'm crazy! :wacko:

Most men doesn't understand what we've been going through during our period unless they experience it, lol. I think it's best to have :sex: whenever you feel like it and of course you can BD around O we all know how hard to get pregnant and it's not an assurance you'll fall pregnant once you have :sex:. I'm pretty sure he'll have a change of heart once you tell him you're pregnant. God won't bless you with something you cannot handle. Often, when that happens other blessings pour unexpectedly. Not trying to get pregnant doesnt mean no sex at all..... Let tomorrow worry for itself.....


----------



## cutieq

I would agree. Before actual ttc, I thought we could decide we were ready, get off bc, and boom. Knowing what I know now, it can't be timed and is out of our control. Have sex and enjoy it. If you're having sex unprotected, he knows the the possibilities lol. Of course every situation is different though.


----------



## Jrepp

Yeah I'm ok. Work started back up and I don't have much down time. Instill haven't heard from anyone regarding my blood tests so I emailed the allergist again. My pelvic doc and RE have the copies that I could get, but it isn't everything. I don't know why they only publish some tests and not all of them......DUMB. 

My period is still here, but light today. If it's anything like the last ill spot for a few more days. I tried the all natural cotton pads from Whole Foods and they don't make me itchy but they aren't that absorbent either.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Yeah I'm ok. Work started back up and I don't have much down time. Instill haven't heard from anyone regarding my blood tests so I emailed the allergist again. My pelvic doc and RE have the copies that I could get, but it isn't everything. I don't know why they only publish some tests and not all of them......DUMB.
> 
> My period is still here, but light today. If it's anything like the last ill spot for a few more days. I tried the all natural cotton pads from Whole Foods and they don't make me itchy but they aren't that absorbent either.

I'm glad you are ok. Take it easy at work! I cannot believe your doc hasn't gotten back to you about the results, I hope you get some answers soon!

Are you planning anything different for your new cycle?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I like charting but it is getting stressful already. Hopefully someone can tell me what they think so far!
> 
> Give it some time, many ladies on here have been charting for a while already and seem to have a good idea of how things go. Ladies like Mary, Jess and Daphne (sorry if I missed someone :dohh:)
> 
> I'm still getting used to what the time differences are so not sure what time they will all be on again. Hopefully they'll be able to help you.
> 
> I was thinking about taking up charting my temps, but just figured for now it wont work. Nr 1 cannot find the correct thermometer (small town with 1 pharmacy), cats waking me up whenever they feel like attention or going out and dh's active dreams... I don't think I'll be able to get a good 3 hours sleep in before getting up in the morning.
> 
> Are you ttc nr 1?Click to expand...



What is nr 1? lol! Also, I've been using a regular digital thermometer that I purchased from Walgreens. It works just fine. I have a BBT one as well and either the temp is the same or .1-.2 off. As long as I record one or the other it is fine. I don't get proper sleep either. I get up frequently or my DH tries to wake me up for :sex:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> What is nr 1? lol! Also, I've been using a regular digital thermometer that I purchased from Walgreens. It works just fine. I have a BBT one as well and either the temp is the same or .1-.2 off. As long as I record one or the other it is fine. I don't get proper sleep either. I get up frequently or my DH tries to wake me up for :sex:
> 
> I get up earlier than DH and I try to sleep until the last minute so cannot remember the last time I had morning :sex: haha
> 
> You trying for no 1? Fist baby or do you have kiddies already? We are trying for 1st one... But sometimes I feel like dh likes to be an only child with all the attention he gets :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## JerseyGirl98

mdscpa said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and to charting. I've been trying to conceive for over a year w. no luck. Anyway, I posted my chart for interpretation. I noticed the dip at dpo 3 and I'm on progesterone supp. What do you guys think so far? BFN today!:bfn: and :witch: is on her way in 3 days! My scheduled implantation was suppose to be on Saturday, according the implantation calculator.
> 
> Welcome JerseyGirl...... FX you get that :bfp: soon. As for your chart, it still looks good. How long is your LP. It may still be early most + early hpts happen at 12dpo. If your temp goes back up tomorrow and the next you can take another test......
> 
> BABY :dust: to you.Click to expand...

Sorry, FX??? My LP is 13days, I am 11 DPO today, My follicle erupted on Aug 14th- (Bd 12 and 15 in the AM) I was trying to catch the egg on the 15th but, I don't know.


----------



## JerseyGirl98

I hear ya! Actually this would be no.1 for us. It's hard though because our timing is off and a lot of times we get into an argument around ovulation time....so we don't bd. So sad!! lol!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Okay, I know people say that progesterone suppositories do not interfere with hpt's but how do you get a proper reading if the urine is contaminated with progesterone remnants?? Wouldn't that skew the test? Shoot me now!!


----------



## Jrepp

Hpts only measure hcg in the urine. The progesterone that could possibly contaminate the urine wouldn't matter because the test isn't looking for progesterone. The only things that can affect the outcome of a test are: testing too early, diluted urine and hcg trigger shots.


----------



## aidensmommy1

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Okay, I know people say that progesterone suppositories do not interfere with hpt's but how do you get a proper reading if the urine is contaminated with progesterone remnants?? Wouldn't that skew the test? Shoot me now!!

the hormones register differently so it won't affect when you can test...it just may make ur cycle a couple days longer but u can still test the same dpo as normal :) good luck!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Heard back from both the allergist and the reproductive endocrinologist. According to the re my bloods look fine as far as ttc goes. As far as the allergist goes, I am apparently allergic to myself. The test they did to see if I was allergic to my own blood came back positive. I'm supposed to take a Zyrtec twice a day and ranitidine twice a day as well and see if it helps. If I'm still getting the hives then they want to do allergy injections. I have no idea about the foods though because they didn't mention them.


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, AF is def here. I'm cramping like crazy. Its still light but def there. Now FX this is the best cycle ever! I'm hoping that moving out of this very unlucky home and moving forward with life will slowly make things get better and I'm hoping a BFP is one of the first lucky things to come our way! FX! Idk why but this is one of those cycles where I'm feeling like "This is it" from the very beginning...come on intuition's, be right this time!!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Heard back from both the allergist and the reproductive endocrinologist. According to the re my bloods look fine as far as ttc goes. As far as the allergist goes, I am apparently allergic to myself. The test they did to see if I was allergic to my own blood came back positive. I'm supposed to take a Zyrtec twice a day and ranitidine twice a day as well and see if it helps. If I'm still getting the hives then they want to do allergy injections. I have no idea about the foods though because they didn't mention them.

omg jess! I didn't understand quite what they were saying you were allergic to before but now I understand. Holy cow! That's scary. I'm sorry. I'm happy things are good TTC wise but damn! So other than the meds they have you taking, is this something that is curable or do you not known all the details yet? I'm sorry hun! I hope ur body cooperates and you get ur bfp this cycle! FX FX FX!!! Our bodies make me so incredibly angry sometimes!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I don't know. They say it is an autoimmune issue but not systemic like lupus. They say it can come and go but no one would know when it's coming or when if ever it will leave. It explains the increased red an white blood cells though. I am going to google it in a bit and see what it can find out


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm ok. Work started back up and I don't have much down time. Instill haven't heard from anyone regarding my blood tests so I emailed the allergist again. My pelvic doc and RE have the copies that I could get, but it isn't everything. I don't know why they only publish some tests and not all of them......DUMB.
> 
> My period is still here, but light today. If it's anything like the last ill spot for a few more days. I tried the all natural cotton pads from Whole Foods and they don't make me itchy but they aren't that absorbent either.
> 
> I'm glad you are ok. Take it easy at work! I cannot believe your doc hasn't gotten back to you about the results, I hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> Are you planning anything different for your new cycle?Click to expand...

As far as this cycle goes, we are temping, checking cm, eating healthier, fertility massage, stress reducing, intercourse at night, conceive plus lubricant and possible aromatherapy


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Thanks for the warm welcome! Okay, so chemicals in the urine does not affect the results but drinking too much water does? That is so weird to me but oh well!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Thanks for the warm welcome by the way!


----------



## aidensmommy1

You'll love us! What's your name jerseygirl? (sry if you've already said...things have been hectic in my life the past week and ive missed a bit!) I'm Mary :) You picked a great support group! We needed some new girls to keep us going and pumped up! Lol :) I wish u tons of luck and we're always here! How are you tracking O BTW? Sry if I missed that as well. If you aren't temping, I highly recommend tracking your bbt. Its key to helping you conceive faster. It shows you SO much about what's going on with your body/cycle (if its fighting an infection, illness, etc, my temp will jump for a random day or two. Drives me nuts when that happens! Lol) and it'll tell you you oed after 3 high temps & you'll learn your LP length and those are both important things to know while TTC! OR you could BD every other day for your whole cycle and that'd most likely work! Lol it did for my parents 4 times! Ha :) If only I was as fertile as my mother was! Anyway, I'm curious about your "TTC plan" so far & want to get to know more about you! Again, welcome!!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

aidensmommy1 said:


> You'll love us! What's your name jerseygirl? (sry if you've already said...things have been hectic in my life the past week and ive missed a bit!) I'm Mary :) You picked a great support group! We needed some new girls to keep us going and pumped up! Lol :) I wish u tons of luck and we're always here! How are you tracking O BTW? Sry if I missed that as well. If you aren't temping, I highly recommend tracking your bbt. Its key to helping you conceive faster. It shows you SO much about what's going on with your body/cycle (if its fighting an infection, illness, etc, my temp will jump for a random day or two. Drives me nuts when that happens! Lol) and it'll tell you you oed after 3 high temps & you'll learn your LP length and those are both important things to know while TTC! OR you could BD every other day for your whole cycle and that'd most likely work! Lol it did for my parents 4 times! Ha :) If only I was as fertile as my mother was! Anyway, I'm curious about your "TTC plan" so far & want to get to know more about you! Again, welcome!!


Hi Mary!

So far I like being here! I have been temping and know all the basics in terms of ttc. I have a chart that I posted earlier for interpretation. I tried a few acupuncture procedures and I take supplements. I'm about to get rid of my prenatal pills because it has too much vitamin A and that is a no-no! Gonna replace it with something else.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Happy Monday ladies!
Welcome Jerseygirl! Seriously, this is the best place ever. Super supportive and informative. 

Nothing much to report here. Assuming 2dpo, and of course no real symptoms except for wanting the 2ww to be over....but I think we all have that symptom every month. 

I have noticed that I'm still experiencing EWCM...and I seem to recall excess CM with my past two pregnancies so maybe we will get lucky! 

Doctor wants me to do progesterone with heparin injections after the test shows positive. I'm good with progestorone, but know little about heparin. Have any of you done heparin shots?

Love and baby dust!! Fingers crossed all around! 

xoxo,
Jill


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm ok. Work started back up and I don't have much down time. Instill haven't heard from anyone regarding my blood tests so I emailed the allergist again. My pelvic doc and RE have the copies that I could get, but it isn't everything. I don't know why they only publish some tests and not all of them......DUMB.
> 
> My period is still here, but light today. If it's anything like the last ill spot for a few more days. I tried the all natural cotton pads from Whole Foods and they don't make me itchy but they aren't that absorbent either.
> 
> I'm glad you are ok. Take it easy at work! I cannot believe your doc hasn't gotten back to you about the results, I hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> Are you planning anything different for your new cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> As far as this cycle goes, we are temping, checking cm, eating healthier, fertility massage, stress reducing, intercourse at night, conceive plus lubricant and possible aromatherapyClick to expand...

FX this is your cycle!! You deserve it!

Wow I've never heard about being allergic to your own blood! I hope the meds they give you help with the hives! Good luck


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry that af got you Mary! I hope this is your cycle and that your intuition is spot on! BD away :haha:

Jill, I have FX for you! May your tww fly by and a BFP coming up :dust:


----------



## MolGold

Nothing much to report here as well . . I am anywhere between 1 -3 DPO and felt a strong bout of nausea.. maybe something I ate :| Anywho.. trying to pass TWW without completely losing it this time!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Nothing much to report here as well . . I am anywhere between 1 -3 DPO and felt a strong bout of nausea.. maybe something I ate :| Anywho.. trying to pass TWW without completely losing it this time!

I'll lose it with you seeing as I am not in tww now I will obsess over yours :haha: FX for you!


----------



## mdscpa

Good morning ladies....

Had a rise today (expecting for a drop) from 97.66 to 97.99. Im guessing O happened yesterday hours after i took OPK at 11:30am. Few more temps and we'll see..... Will do another opk after few hours to see if i'm still gonna get a solid face or not. Yesterday's test reader is still showing the face until today even without the test strip since last night... Maybe it'll be gone tomorrow..... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Good morning ladies....
> 
> Had a rise today (expecting for a drop) from 97.66 to 97.99. Im guessing O happened yesterday hours after i took OPK at 11:30am. Few more temps and we'll see..... Will do another opk after few hours to see if i'm still gonna get a solid face or not. Yesterday's test reader is still showing the face until today even without the test strip since last night... Maybe it'll be gone tomorrow.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

FX this is it! Time to meet, join, implant and grow mrs eggy and spermy :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies....
> 
> Had a rise today (expecting for a drop) from 97.66 to 97.99. Im guessing O happened yesterday hours after i took OPK at 11:30am. Few more temps and we'll see..... Will do another opk after few hours to see if i'm still gonna get a solid face or not. Yesterday's test reader is still showing the face until today even without the test strip since last night... Maybe it'll be gone tomorrow.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX this is it! Time to meet, join, implant and grow mrs eggy and spermy :flower:Click to expand...

I don't feel good about our timing though... I feel like we should have BD'd the night before the + opk, night of + opk and morning the next day to have good measure..... I just hope good swimmers were deposited in time (after holding for 5 days) or new swimmers were on time hours after I Oed... Just can't wait for my temp tomorrow and the next......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies....
> 
> Had a rise today (expecting for a drop) from 97.66 to 97.99. Im guessing O happened yesterday hours after i took OPK at 11:30am. Few more temps and we'll see..... Will do another opk after few hours to see if i'm still gonna get a solid face or not. Yesterday's test reader is still showing the face until today even without the test strip since last night... Maybe it'll be gone tomorrow.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX this is it! Time to meet, join, implant and grow mrs eggy and spermy :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel good about our timing though... I feel like we should have BD'd the night before the + opk, night of + opk and morning the next day to have good measure..... I just hope good swimmers were deposited in time (after folding for 5 days) or new swimmers were on time hours after I Oed... Just can't wait for my temp tomorrow and the next......Click to expand...

I'm sure the spermies just as excited as you are so they would have gotten there in record time to meet up with the eggy! Woohoo here we go :happydance:


----------



## MolGold

mdscpa said:


> I don't feel good about our timing though... I feel like we should have BD'd the night before the + opk, night of + opk and morning the next day to have good measure..... I just hope good swimmers were deposited in time (after folding for 5 days) or new swimmers were on time hours after I Oed... Just can't wait for my temp tomorrow and the next......

Don't worry too much. Even I am unsure of my BD timing as I got + opk Saturday, BD'd Sunday AM but had to skip Monday morning BD. I mostly have O'd Sunday night.

But I figured if the spermies did their job well even 1 BD upto 4-5 days before O should suffice. So many accidental pregnancies occur due to BDing upto a week before O including my earlier one (which resulted in a loss). We can just hope sperms are up there already .. guess we'll know in 10 days time!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies....
> 
> Had a rise today (expecting for a drop) from 97.66 to 97.99. Im guessing O happened yesterday hours after i took OPK at 11:30am. Few more temps and we'll see..... Will do another opk after few hours to see if i'm still gonna get a solid face or not. Yesterday's test reader is still showing the face until today even without the test strip since last night... Maybe it'll be gone tomorrow.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX this is it! Time to meet, join, implant and grow mrs eggy and spermy :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel good about our timing though... I feel like we should have BD'd the night before the + opk, night of + opk and morning the next day to have good measure..... I just hope good swimmers were deposited in time (after folding for 5 days) or new swimmers were on time hours after I Oed... Just can't wait for my temp tomorrow and the next......Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the spermies just as excited as you are so they would have gotten there in record time to meet up with the eggy! Woohoo here we go :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks... I really do hope so..... We're gonna try to BD again just in case I'll get the drop tomorrow..... We never know what's gonna happen.... all i read was the day before +, the day of, and 2-3 after +, are the key days of conception. So we might as well try for 2-3 more days just in case i haven't Oed yet...... However, the last 2 cycles it happened at CD17. So maybe we're gonna skip CD16 and DTD morning of CD17 :D just so DH swimmers can build up and we stick to our original plan..... :sex: EOD.


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning girls! :hi:

Oh Jess! That sounds horrible! Make sure you get plenty of support from your other half and especially from the docs!! :flower:

Mary, I'm sorry your out :nope: I hope your intuitions are right though and this next cycle is the one!!

AFM - I have terrible cramping and have had it since Sunday night, had a skin breakout Monday, having some brownish tinged EW CM now and again since Sunday, got a crazy appetite for protein and carbs but then feel mega nauseous too!! 

I hope this is bubba settling in and not the :witch: on here way!

Tested yesterday morn and this morning with the cheap early detection tests from Amazon but got :bfn: on both.

I am due on around Friday/Saturday this week so might buy a FRER to do at the weekend if still no sign of :af:

xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

pitbullmomma said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> Welcome Jerseygirl! Seriously, this is the best place ever. Super supportive and informative.
> 
> Nothing much to report here. Assuming 2dpo, and of course no real symptoms except for wanting the 2ww to be over....but I think we all have that symptom every month.
> 
> I have noticed that I'm still experiencing EWCM...and I seem to recall excess CM with my past two pregnancies so maybe we will get lucky!
> 
> Doctor wants me to do progesterone with heparin injections after the test shows positive. I'm good with progestorone, but know little about heparin. Have any of you done heparin shots?
> 
> Love and baby dust!! Fingers crossed all around!
> 
> xoxo,
> Jill

FX FX!!!! Sounds like a lucky cycle so far!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girls! :hi:
> 
> Oh Jess! That sounds horrible! Make sure you get plenty of support from your other half and especially from the docs!! :flower:
> 
> Mary, I'm sorry your out :nope: I hope your intuitions are right though and this next cycle is the one!!
> 
> AFM - I have terrible cramping and have had it since Sunday night, had a skin breakout Monday, having some brownish tinged EW CM now and again since Sunday, got a crazy appetite for protein and carbs but then feel mega nauseous too!!
> 
> I hope this is bubba settling in and not the :witch: on here way!
> 
> Tested yesterday morn and this morning with the cheap early detection tests from Amazon but got :bfn: on both.
> 
> I am due on around Friday/Saturday this week so might buy a FRER to do at the weekend if still no sign of :af:
> 
> xxx

FX MrsB........ I hope and pray the :witch: won't find you and leave you for 9 good months....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

JerseyGirl98 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> You'll love us! What's your name jerseygirl? (sry if you've already said...things have been hectic in my life the past week and ive missed a bit!) I'm Mary :) You picked a great support group! We needed some new girls to keep us going and pumped up! Lol :) I wish u tons of luck and we're always here! How are you tracking O BTW? Sry if I missed that as well. If you aren't temping, I highly recommend tracking your bbt. Its key to helping you conceive faster. It shows you SO much about what's going on with your body/cycle (if its fighting an infection, illness, etc, my temp will jump for a random day or two. Drives me nuts when that happens! Lol) and it'll tell you you oed after 3 high temps & you'll learn your LP length and those are both important things to know while TTC! OR you could BD every other day for your whole cycle and that'd most likely work! Lol it did for my parents 4 times! Ha :) If only I was as fertile as my mother was! Anyway, I'm curious about your "TTC plan" so far & want to get to know more about you! Again, welcome!!
> 
> 
> Hi Mary!
> 
> So far I like being here! I have been temping and know all the basics in terms of ttc. I have a chart that I posted earlier for interpretation. I tried a few acupuncture procedures and I take supplements. I'm about to get rid of my prenatal pills because it has too much vitamin A and that is a no-no! Gonna replace it with something else.Click to expand...

FX that you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies....
> 
> Had a rise today (expecting for a drop) from 97.66 to 97.99. Im guessing O happened yesterday hours after i took OPK at 11:30am. Few more temps and we'll see..... Will do another opk after few hours to see if i'm still gonna get a solid face or not. Yesterday's test reader is still showing the face until today even without the test strip since last night... Maybe it'll be gone tomorrow.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX this is it! Time to meet, join, implant and grow mrs eggy and spermy :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel good about our timing though... I feel like we should have BD'd the night before the + opk, night of + opk and morning the next day to have good measure..... I just hope good swimmers were deposited in time (after folding for 5 days) or new swimmers were on time hours after I Oed... Just can't wait for my temp tomorrow and the next......Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the spermies just as excited as you are so they would have gotten there in record time to meet up with the eggy! Woohoo here we go :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks... I really do hope so..... We're gonna try to BD again just in case I'll get the drop tomorrow..... We never know what's gonna happen.... all i read was the day before +, the day of, and 2-3 after +, are the key days of conception. So we might as well try for 2-3 more days just in case i haven't Oed yet...... However, the last 2 cycles it happened at CD17. So maybe we're gonna skip CD16 and DTD morning of CD17 :D just so DH swimmers can build up and we stick to our original plan..... :sex: EOD.Click to expand...

Your chart looks great!!! FX sperm and egg are meeting very soon!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Info Tidbits from FF:

"Stress and TTC:

Most of the evidence now suggests that stress is more likely to be a bi-product of infertility and trying to conceive than a cause of it.

&#8220;Relaxing&#8221; is not likely to help you get pregnant, but activities such as exercise, laughing, yoga, meditation, resting, keeping up with hobbies you enjoy and talking to people you trust may make the journey easier to bear and can enhance your well-being."


I'm so glad i have you ladies........ :D


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girls! :hi:
> 
> Oh Jess! That sounds horrible! Make sure you get plenty of support from your other half and especially from the docs!! :flower:
> 
> Mary, I'm sorry your out :nope: I hope your intuitions are right though and this next cycle is the one!!
> 
> AFM - I have terrible cramping and have had it since Sunday night, had a skin breakout Monday, having some brownish tinged EW CM now and again since Sunday, got a crazy appetite for protein and carbs but then feel mega nauseous too!!
> 
> I hope this is bubba settling in and not the :witch: on here way!
> 
> Tested yesterday morn and this morning with the cheap early detection tests from Amazon but got :bfn: on both.
> 
> I am due on around Friday/Saturday this week so might buy a FRER to do at the weekend if still no sign of :af:
> 
> xxx

Sounds very promising, I hope she stays away and your BFP is coming around the corner!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Looks like I'm out ladies! Had bad cramping after BD last night and a temp drop this morn. AF should be here mid-morning.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girls! :hi:
> 
> Oh Jess! That sounds horrible! Make sure you get plenty of support from your other half and especially from the docs!! :flower:
> 
> Mary, I'm sorry your out :nope: I hope your intuitions are right though and this next cycle is the one!!
> 
> AFM - I have terrible cramping and have had it since Sunday night, had a skin breakout Monday, having some brownish tinged EW CM now and again since Sunday, got a crazy appetite for protein and carbs but then feel mega nauseous too!!
> 
> I hope this is bubba settling in and not the :witch: on here way!
> 
> Tested yesterday morn and this morning with the cheap early detection tests from Amazon but got :bfn: on both.
> 
> I am due on around Friday/Saturday this week so might buy a FRER to do at the weekend if still no sign of :af:
> 
> xxx

I hope this is your BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kenna..... Actually, i feel weird about my chart. Increased temps at +opk and the next day..... I maybe one of those ladies who gets upward temps pre-O instead of downward..... 

I just checked your chart, i hope it gets to the right track (increasing) tomorrow..... Lots of Baby :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Looks like I'm out ladies! Had bad cramping after BD last night and a temp drop this morn. AF should be here mid-morning.

Urgh NO!! I hope not but sorry if you are :flower:


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> Looks like I'm out ladies! Had bad cramping after BD last night and a temp drop this morn. AF should be here mid-morning.

Stay away :witch: !!!!

FX'd she doesn't show up hun :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks ladies! I'm fine either way, just glad I don't have to worry about the witch on our vacation!!! :)


----------



## MolGold

Sorry AF got you Mary, but lucky 16th cycle ahead! I have a lucky September theory too ( my bday is on 09/09) :) Hope it works out next month for us!

FX for Kenna and Mrs B - AF stay away!

JerseyGirl where are you in your cycle? 

Jess I hope you feel well soon honey.. I wish all the health complications you have had recently stop bugging you :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, i just took the last opk from the old batch and it's blank circle a big shout Negative.... Im very sure O happened hours after yesterday's +opk.... So, maybe i'm 1 DPO today makes sense an increase in temp to almost 98 (97.99).... Im entering TWW now.....

BD sessions:

O-1 -----> BD am
O -----> No BD
O+1 -----> BD am

Just wanted to hit O day this cycle but still didn't... Anyways, let the TWW pass fast.......


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Ok, i just took the last opk from the old batch and it's blank circle a big shout Negative.... Im very sure O happened hours after yesterday's +opk.... So, maybe i'm 1 DPO today makes sense an increase in temp to almost 98 (97.99).... Im entering TWW now.....
> 
> BD sessions:
> 
> O-1 -----> BD am
> O -----> No BD
> O+1 -----> BD am
> 
> Just wanted to hit O day this cycle but still didn't... Anyways, let the TWW pass fast.......

That's good you had it the day before O, that's more important than O day anyhow!


----------



## MolGold

I agree. Somehow I had the same schedule too! and its supposedly better :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok, i just took the last opk from the old batch and it's blank circle a big shout Negative.... Im very sure O happened hours after yesterday's +opk.... So, maybe i'm 1 DPO today makes sense an increase in temp to almost 98 (97.99).... Im entering TWW now.....
> 
> BD sessions:
> 
> O-1 -----> BD am
> O -----> No BD
> O+1 -----> BD am
> 
> Just wanted to hit O day this cycle but still didn't... Anyways, let the TWW pass fast.......
> 
> That's good you had it the day before O, that's more important than O day anyhow!Click to expand...

I hope it is... I wish we could have done it Night of O-1 (impossible due to work schedule) or early morning of O that way i'm very close to O.... Anyhow, better keep positive vibes... We never know which swimmer will win... And the great sperm race begins......


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Ok, i just took the last opk from the old batch and it's blank circle a big shout Negative.... Im very sure O happened hours after yesterday's +opk.... So, maybe i'm 1 DPO today makes sense an increase in temp to almost 98 (97.99).... Im entering TWW now.....
> 
> BD sessions:
> 
> O-1 -----> BD am
> O -----> No BD
> O+1 -----> BD am
> 
> Just wanted to hit O day this cycle but still didn't... Anyways, let the TWW pass fast.......

Day before O is best day for BD anyway hun!

Got everything crossed for you!

I am in my TWW...its driving me mad! With me having irregular cycles, I am either 10 or 11DPO today. Got all the symptoms but my temp has dropped since Sunday so worried its :witch: on her way symptoms instead :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> I agree. Somehow I had the same schedule too! and its supposedly better :) FX!

I hope so but your's was closer. You did it PM before + opk. Mine was AM so before i get the +, swimmers were there for 36 or so hours...... I know we all should consider timing, but i think there's more to consider not just the timing. Okay, better stop worrying this early, :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok, i just took the last opk from the old batch and it's blank circle a big shout Negative.... Im very sure O happened hours after yesterday's +opk.... So, maybe i'm 1 DPO today makes sense an increase in temp to almost 98 (97.99).... Im entering TWW now.....
> 
> BD sessions:
> 
> O-1 -----> BD am
> O -----> No BD
> O+1 -----> BD am
> 
> Just wanted to hit O day this cycle but still didn't... Anyways, let the TWW pass fast.......
> 
> That's good you had it the day before O, that's more important than O day anyhow!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is... I wish we could have done it Night of O-1 (impossible due to work schedule) or early morning of O that way i'm very close to O.... Anyhow, better keep positive vibes... We never know which swimmer will win... And the great sperm race begins......Click to expand...

the day before O is FOR SURE the best day! I always always TRY and make sure I BD the day before rather than the day of :). Your BD was PERFECTLY timed this cycle! Yay!

PS, a.m is the best BD time for sperm count (counts higher in a.m so you still have just as much or a shot! If I could get dh to bd more on the a.m before O day, that'd be my choice for increased odds but night time works too lol. Def don't feel out because it was the a.m before...you just ended up having a few thousand extra swimmers up there just a tiny bit sooner but I know at least some were alive for the eggy! Now lets pray they went to the right side and caught it!! :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok, i just took the last opk from the old batch and it's blank circle a big shout Negative.... Im very sure O happened hours after yesterday's +opk.... So, maybe i'm 1 DPO today makes sense an increase in temp to almost 98 (97.99).... Im entering TWW now.....
> 
> BD sessions:
> 
> O-1 -----> BD am
> O -----> No BD
> O+1 -----> BD am
> 
> Just wanted to hit O day this cycle but still didn't... Anyways, let the TWW pass fast.......
> 
> Day before O is best day for BD anyway hun!
> 
> Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> I am in my TWW...its driving me mad! With me having irregular cycles, I am either 10 or 11DPO today. Got all the symptoms but my temp has dropped since Sunday so worried its :witch: on her way symptoms instead :cry:Click to expand...

I'm gonna kick the hell out of that ugly :witch: if she insisted to come.... FX all your symptoms are :bfp: related......


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp for some reason is STILL high, light bleeding...or I should say spotting because my tampon will have almost nothing on it after a full night or a long arrand run yest and stuff like that. Its making me nervous. I'm just going to use a cheapie to test on what's suppose to be CD5 if my temps are still up, just for peace at mind. If my temp stays above the 97.0 range and higher, there's something weird about that for me..hopefully it just falls tomorrow. I wasn't even planning to temp but I wanted to see my temp fall....so much for that! Lol 

good luck ladies!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok, i just took the last opk from the old batch and it's blank circle a big shout Negative.... Im very sure O happened hours after yesterday's +opk.... So, maybe i'm 1 DPO today makes sense an increase in temp to almost 98 (97.99).... Im entering TWW now.....
> 
> BD sessions:
> 
> O-1 -----> BD am
> O -----> No BD
> O+1 -----> BD am
> 
> Just wanted to hit O day this cycle but still didn't... Anyways, let the TWW pass fast.......
> 
> That's good you had it the day before O, that's more important than O day anyhow!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is... I wish we could have done it Night of O-1 (impossible due to work schedule) or early morning of O that way i'm very close to O.... Anyhow, better keep positive vibes... We never know which swimmer will win... And the great sperm race begins......Click to expand...
> 
> the day before O is FOR SURE the best day! I always always TRY and make sure I BD the day before rather than the day of :). Your BD was PERFECTLY timed this cycle! Yay!Click to expand...

Timed and Less with a 5day long hold... So we'll see if that makes a difference. When DH had his SA he hold it for 5 days and did the test on the 6th day with good result. I hope the same this time......

Really really sorry for :af: Mary.. But happy you're starting your next lucky 16th cycle.


----------



## MrsB1982

Just been to the loo and my wee has a very strong metallic smell...Think AF is on her way... :cry:

xx


----------



## mdscpa

I could've Oed on CD13 as well due to slight dip even if i got a - OPK in the morning. I don't test at night even when the instructions says every 12 hours close to your expected O..... The + i got might have been the remaining of LH surge which could still be high to be read.... I took the test strip last night and the test line is not even as dark or darker than the control line....If i'm using a normal test strip im not even gonna consider it positive..... But at least i have an idea when O might have happen between CD13-15....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sounds to me like your chances are ultra high this cycle Daphne! I think you do better without a doc and meds lol...its seems like u have a clearer O rise and now you dont have to worry about supplements messing with O and the egg sticking. I really have a great feeling for u this cycle! Alot of women say they got pregnant their cycle after stopping clomid and meds like clomid for a couple/few months before they tried natural again and the natural cycle worked. FX this happens for u! maybe the meds you were on helped make your cycles more normal AFTER the fact. I def think ur chances are GREAT and am awaiting ur bfp announcement in 14 days! You got a nice rise too! No confusing O this cycle, finally! :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sounds to me like your chances are ultra high this cycle Daphne! I think you do better without a doc and meds lol...its seems like u have a clearer O rise and now you dont have to worry about supplements messing with O and the egg sticking. I really have a great feeling for u this cycle! Alot of women say they got pregnant their cycle after stopping clomid and meds like clomid for a couple/few months before they tried natural again and the natural cycle worked. FX this happens for u! maybe the meds you were on helped make your cycles more normal AFTER the fact. I def think ur chances are GREAT and am awaiting ur bfp announcement in 14 days! You got a nice rise too! No confusing O this cycle, finally! :)

Thanks for the cheer.. :haha:

Different this cycle, more fertile CM seen than when im on clomid.... Less worrying about the supplements and it's effect on my O and temps. Now i just worry about not knowing how thick my lining is, lol.... Why do we have to keep worrying on something? Can we just shut down ourselves after O and just wake up for AF and BFP? :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I could've Oed on CD13 as well due to slight dip even if i got a - OPK in the morning. I don't test at night even when the instructions says every 12 hours close to your expected O..... The + i got might have been the remaining of LH surge which could still be high to be read.... I took the test strip last night and the test line is not even as dark or darker than the control line....If i'm using a normal test strip im not even gonna consider it positive..... But at least i have an idea when O might have happen between CD13-15....

yea thats true but It looks to me like 14 is ur day! You could have even oed very early in the day making it not even 24hrs from when u BD'ed. Remember, sperm usually lives for 24-72hr, more so around 48hrs though so I really think u timed it PERFECT. Cd 14 would be better any how. If you ask pretty much and experienced doc, they'll tell u to bd the day before O for one of the ways to "get pregnant faster", that's if u have a tube working...which u do. I def wouldn't worry about not bding enough at all through this TWW. I'm excited! You haven't had a good O shift like this, ever! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like your chances are ultra high this cycle Daphne! I think you do better without a doc and meds lol...its seems like u have a clearer O rise and now you dont have to worry about supplements messing with O and the egg sticking. I really have a great feeling for u this cycle! Alot of women say they got pregnant their cycle after stopping clomid and meds like clomid for a couple/few months before they tried natural again and the natural cycle worked. FX this happens for u! maybe the meds you were on helped make your cycles more normal AFTER the fact. I def think ur chances are GREAT and am awaiting ur bfp announcement in 14 days! You got a nice rise too! No confusing O this cycle, finally! :)
> 
> Thanks for the cheer.. :haha:
> 
> Different this cycle, more fertile CM seen than when im on clomid.... Less worrying about the supplements and it's effect on my O and temps. Now i just worry about not knowing how thick my lining is, lol.... Why do we have to keep worrying on something? Can we just shut down ourselves after O and just wake for AF and BFP? :haha:Click to expand...

They should have a wand that we put in our vaginas that say "egg fertilized", "egg implanting" "egg implanted", etc. Lol that would make the whole TWW thing SOOO much easier!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I could've Oed on CD13 as well due to slight dip even if i got a - OPK in the morning. I don't test at night even when the instructions says every 12 hours close to your expected O..... The + i got might have been the remaining of LH surge which could still be high to be read.... I took the test strip last night and the test line is not even as dark or darker than the control line....If i'm using a normal test strip im not even gonna consider it positive..... But at least i have an idea when O might have happen between CD13-15....
> 
> yea thats true but It looks to me like 14 is ur day! You could have even oed very early in the day making it not even 24hrs from when u BD'ed. Remember, sperm usually lives for 24-72hr, more so around 48hrs though so I really think u timed it PERFECT. Cd 14 would be better any how. If you ask pretty much and experienced doc, they'll tell u to bd the day before O for one of the ways to "get pregnant faster", that's if u have a tube working...which u do. I def wouldn't worry about not bding enough at all through this TWW. I'm excited! You haven't had a good O shift like this, ever! LolClick to expand...

You are right.... I do remember you telling me I may O around CD12-14 and I said maybe CD15-17..... You're very good at predictions maybe you can predict when we're going to get :bfp:, lol :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

If u look at my charts, my temp today still goes PERFECT with my TWW pattern last cycle...like I mean PERFECT with the pattern. What the heck! My temp has never been this high CD2 without dropping yet!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> If u look at my charts, my temp today still goes PERFECT with my TWW pattern last cycle...like I mean PERFECT with the pattern. What the heck! My temp has never been this high CD2 without dropping yet!

I think you should test!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I could've Oed on CD13 as well due to slight dip even if i got a - OPK in the morning. I don't test at night even when the instructions says every 12 hours close to your expected O..... The + i got might have been the remaining of LH surge which could still be high to be read.... I took the test strip last night and the test line is not even as dark or darker than the control line....If i'm using a normal test strip im not even gonna consider it positive..... But at least i have an idea when O might have happen between CD13-15....
> 
> yea thats true but It looks to me like 14 is ur day! You could have even oed very early in the day making it not even 24hrs from when u BD'ed. Remember, sperm usually lives for 24-72hr, more so around 48hrs though so I really think u timed it PERFECT. Cd 14 would be better any how. If you ask pretty much and experienced doc, they'll tell u to bd the day before O for one of the ways to "get pregnant faster", that's if u have a tube working...which u do. I def wouldn't worry about not bding enough at all through this TWW. I'm excited! You haven't had a good O shift like this, ever! LolClick to expand...
> 
> You are right.... I do remember you telling me I may O around CD12-14 and I said maybe CD15-17..... You're very good at predictions maybe you can predict when we're going to get :bfp:, lol :haha:Click to expand...

lol, I wish!!! I'm just good at reading charts, esp the ladies charts on this board because I know all your cycles pretty well so that makes it even easier for me to guestimate! Lol. I remember when you first came on to the board you used to say the same thing to me all the time. It always cracked me up! "Mary, am.i pregnant or what?!" haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> If u look at my charts, my temp today still goes PERFECT with my TWW pattern last cycle...like I mean PERFECT with the pattern. What the heck! My temp has never been this high CD2 without dropping yet!
> 
> I think you should test!Click to expand...

lol U WOULD! haha jk Ive been waiting for your input! Ill make sure I test, just going to give it another day or two just incase its somehow IB but I'm still counting it as a new cycle unless my hpt tells me otherwise in a couple of days. Its just really weird that my temps are still going with my last cycles POST O temp pattern. Its not even jus the temp itself, it the pattern that seems even stranger to me. If some how it isn't real AF, I just pray its not ectopic!! Id obv rather not be pregnant than to have that happen so FX its a good outcome either way!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I'm sorry for ur temps slowly dropping :( It's looking like you and I were right and you oed on CD32 when ur temps went flat. Its looking like itd fit that time frame at this point. Your still not out tho cuz ur temp could easily jump back up! At least ull have a bfp or AF in 2 days ( or whenever u test if no AF in 2 days) so the evil witch wont be around for your amazing trip!! If AF doesn't show in 2 days, you'll officially be FOR SURE late and you'll just HAVE to test! Lol :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna, I'm sorry for ur temps slowly dropping :( It's looking like you and I were right and you oed on CD32 when ur temps went flat. Its looking like itd fit that time frame at this point. Your still not out tho cuz ur temp could easily jump back up! At least ull have a bfp or AF in 2 days ( or whenever u test if no AF in 2 days) so the evil witch wont be around for your amazing trip!! If AF doesn't show in 2 days, you'll officially be FOR SURE late and you'll just HAVE to test! Lol :)

Thanks Hun! I think I should get AF today, and I O'ed before the flat temps. It's all good either way :)

Your temps are def diff, FX for a healthy BFP!


----------



## cutieq

Boo my temp drop. It was fun while it lasted :(


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Boo my temp drop. It was fun while it lasted :(

Right there with ya, Hun. We could still see a rise maybe!


----------



## cutieq

Love your spirit wishing! My hope meter has lowered but all hope is not lost until the witch arrives!!


----------



## MrsB1982

Just done a FRER...:bfn: I think AF will be coming along any day now :(


----------



## MolGold

Aw ladies, chin up! AF stay away or .... grr! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Love your spirit wishing! My hope meter has lowered but all hope is not lost until the witch arrives!!

I'm with you guys...just need to stop testing as every time I do I make myself feel rubbish!! 

Right, no more tests until I am actually late!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

So temps are going up but I'm not holding my breath because I'm on Progesterone. What's unusual is that I normally feel symptoms while on it but other than mood swings :gun:, I feel nothing. I'm not testing again either...I'll wait till the doctors appt. Friday if the witch doesn't show up first.


----------



## cutieq

the title of this thread is sticking together! :hugs: United we stand and together our hopes don't fall :thumbup: (that was cheesy but I enjoyed it).:haha:

I seriously would probably be head under a pillow and crying my eyes out right now if it wasn't for bnb :cry:

No test is more definite than the witch. Hopefully we'll all know soon, one way or another.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> the title of this thread is sticking together! :hugs: United we stand and together our hopes don't fall :thumbup: (that was cheesy but I enjoyed it).:haha:
> 
> I seriously would probably be head under a pillow and crying my eyes out right now if it wasn't for bnb :cry:
> 
> No test is more definite than the witch. Hopefully we'll all know soon, one way or another.

Amen! And I hear ya! I would be in some deep dark hole if it weren't for all of the ladies on this particular thread. I think we've had this thread going since Dec 2013 or we've at least moved from thread to thread with each other until we finally made this one :) You ladies are my safety net when I'm having a horrible day and your also there for me to share exciting news with. I love how we can talk about EVERYTHING on this thread, not just TTC, u know? We're all here for each other through ANYTHING! I love you ladies! <3


----------



## JerseyGirl98

I second that!


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> the title of this thread is sticking together! :hugs: United we stand and together our hopes don't fall :thumbup: (that was cheesy but I enjoyed it).:haha:
> 
> I seriously would probably be head under a pillow and crying my eyes out right now if it wasn't for bnb :cry:
> 
> No test is more definite than the witch. Hopefully we'll all know soon, one way or another.
> 
> Amen! And I hear ya! I would be in some deep dark hole if it weren't for all of the ladies on this particular thread. I think we've had this thread going since Dec 2013 or we've at least moved from thread to thread with each other until we finally made this one :) You ladies are my safety net when I'm having a horrible day and your also there for me to share exciting news with. I love how we can talk about EVERYTHING on this thread, not just TTC, u know? We're all here for each other through ANYTHING! I love you ladies! <3Click to expand...

Aw!!! I am so glad I joined you ladies!! I was feeling a little down today after the BFNs but like you said no test is more definite than the witch turning up! 

You girls are the best :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jrepp

I have to agree with you guys


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> the title of this thread is sticking together! :hugs: United we stand and together our hopes don't fall :thumbup: (that was cheesy but I enjoyed it).:haha:
> 
> I seriously would probably be head under a pillow and crying my eyes out right now if it wasn't for bnb :cry:
> 
> No test is more definite than the witch. Hopefully we'll all know soon, one way or another.

Words to live day by day..... Praise you for than... 

Sorry, been silent lately.. I was teaching a new accountant for our team......


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> View attachment 797119
> 
> 
> So temps are going up but I'm not holding my breath because I'm on Progesterone. What's unusual is that I normally feel symptoms while on it but other than mood swings :gun:, I feel nothing. I'm not testing again either...I'll wait till the doctors appt. Friday if the witch doesn't show up first.

Your temps are looking great i've never reached that high during my cycles when i'm taking progesterone.... You said you had 13LP, if your temp goes high again tomorrow there a very high chance you are pregnant. FX (fingers-crossed) you get that :bfp: soon hun....

Would you mind adding the link to your chart in the signature so we can stalk? :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Ugh!! So I am supposed to take 2 antihistamines a day and 2 ranitidine a day. One antihistamine knocks me out, two is ungodly. I am sooooo sleepy. All I can do is keep moving so I don't pass out at work. I also emailed them and asked if they got the food allergy blood tests back......apparently they never took blood for the food allergy test. I emailed them back and said that was one of my main concerns and would I need to come back in so they can do that test. I'll hopefully hear back today.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ugh, jess, I hope its just a temporary side affect that fades quickly! I've been on plenty of meds that started like that and it made me not even want to take them!!! I'm sorry its such a struggle for you lately.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ready, I'm guna just put my chart up without AF for the day just so u ladies can see the pattern together. Its confusing the heck out of me cuz I'm someone who ALWAYS has a temp dive the day before AF shows...its very strange. I'm still counting myself as being in a new cycle, I just wanted u all to see what I was talking about. I'm putting spotting for the last two (which its almost the truth anyway! Lol) but as I said, I'm going to change it back after u all have a chance to look :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Actually here's a copy of it....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chartgraph_module.php?d=2014-07-31

Thats not normal AF temps for me AT ALL. I hadn't even had the initial drop!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What are you thinking Mary? Maybe BFP lurking or not? I don't quite get the charts yet... Very curious about yours though


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ready, I'm guna just put my chart up without AF for the day just so u ladies can see the pattern together. Its confusing the heck out of me cuz I'm someone who ALWAYS has a temp dive the day before AF shows...its very strange. I'm still counting myself as being in a new cycle, I just wanted u all to see what I was talking about. I'm putting spotting for the last two (which its almost the truth anyway! Lol) but as I said, I'm going to change it back after u all have a chance to look :)

I can't remember, but did you test? Are you having a full AF or just spotting?


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> What are you thinking Mary? Maybe BFP lurking or not? I don't quite get the charts yet... Very curious about yours though

idk what to think! Lol from what I've read, its def possible to have something called "breakthrough bleeding" at about 14dpo in early pregnancy, esp if temps still up but I'm worried it'd be ectopic with the bleeding so I'm hoping i see my drop tomorrow, unless its a healthy pregnancy of course. Either way, I plan to test the day after tomo JUST to make sure! Its just so strange! My temp should be 97.6 or lower and it should of gone down to that range 2 days ago and still hasn't. It has me wondering. I guess time will tell!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh I am sooooo bored!!! 22h35 and nothing to do at all! Not even :sex: cause the witch is still here even though I made it very clear that she is way past overstaying her welcome...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> What are you thinking Mary? Maybe BFP lurking or not? I don't quite get the charts yet... Very curious about yours though
> 
> idk what to think! Lol from what I've read, its def possible to have something called "breakthrough bleeding" at about 14dpo in early pregnancy, esp if temps still up but I'm worried it'd be ectopic with the bleeding so I'm hoping i see my drop tomorrow, unless its a healthy pregnancy of course. Either way, I plan to test the day after tomo JUST to make sure! Its just so strange! My temp should be 97.6 or lower and it should of gone down to that range 2 days ago and still hasn't. It has me wondering. I guess time will tell!Click to expand...

FX soooooooo tight it hurts that this is a healthy pregnancy coming your way!!! I'm more excited for you to test again than I was through my entire tww! 

If bfp shows would you be able to get early scan to rule out ectopic?


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, I'm guna just put my chart up without AF for the day just so u ladies can see the pattern together. Its confusing the heck out of me cuz I'm someone who ALWAYS has a temp dive the day before AF shows...its very strange. I'm still counting myself as being in a new cycle, I just wanted u all to see what I was talking about. I'm putting spotting for the last two (which its almost the truth anyway! Lol) but as I said, I'm going to change it back after u all have a chance to look :)
> 
> I can't remember, but did you test? Are you having a full AF or just spotting?Click to expand...

almost spotting but at times it'll be a light flow. Apparently hormones can cause ur body to still "have AF" or so to speak, when AF is actually due and it can happen more than just the first month pregnant. I actually had a friend who got "AF" every month of her very healthy pregnancy. I'm not saying this is my case but I do think there's a slight possibility I guess, only because of my temps and lighter AF. I did test w internet cheapies 3 days ago and bfn but that's not a very sensitive brand so ill try again in a day or two just so I can have everything checked out due to my ectopic risk. FX for good things to come, whether its not or next month! I just hope my temp drops if im not pregnant so I can stop wondering!! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> What are you thinking Mary? Maybe BFP lurking or not? I don't quite get the charts yet... Very curious about yours though
> 
> idk what to think! Lol from what I've read, its def possible to have something called "breakthrough bleeding" at about 14dpo in early pregnancy, esp if temps still up but I'm worried it'd be ectopic with the bleeding so I'm hoping i see my drop tomorrow, unless its a healthy pregnancy of course. Either way, I plan to test the day after tomo JUST to make sure! Its just so strange! My temp should be 97.6 or lower and it should of gone down to that range 2 days ago and still hasn't. It has me wondering. I guess time will tell!Click to expand...
> 
> FX soooooooo tight it hurts that this is a healthy pregnancy coming your way!!! I'm more excited for you to test again than I was through my entire tww!
> 
> If bfp shows would you be able to get early scan to rule out ectopic?Click to expand...

yes! Thankfully! They're 100% prepared for all the needed steps once I get my bfp :) I will make sure of it! I dont want to lose my only tube. Id be so mad at them if they didn't do their job right!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OKay I know this might be a really really dumb question but I haven't read up on ectopics as I haven't heard about them before. I know what they are though. If an ectopic did occurr is there anything that can be done to save the embrio like replanting? Please don't think I'm stupid its just that I'm not that clued up on this one...


----------



## trying56267

I have been trying for 10 years this month we had 150 mg clomid, 1000 metformin and hcg shot now we sit and wait... Anyone else have this?


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> OKay I know this might be a really really dumb question but I haven't read up on ectopics as I haven't heard about them before. I know what they are though. If an ectopic did occurr is there anything that can be done to save the embrio like replanting? Please don't think I'm stupid its just that I'm not that clued up on this one...

no, I wish :( They give a shot (when caught early enough) and this causes an induced miscarriage. Its sad. I pray It never happens! There have been miracles tho of women conceiving twins and even with the shot that was suppose to abort the embryo, the other embryo still survived! And in another case, the egg somehow was pushed through during the removal of the womans tube and the pregnancy actually was healthy and lasted!! I love miracles like that. Those are VERY rare though and in pretty much every case, the egg has to be removed or it can cause death :(. Very sad topic that hopefully none of us ever experience!


----------



## aidensmommy1

trying56267 said:


> I have been trying for 10 years this month we had 150 mg clomid, 1000 metformin and hcg shot now we sit and wait... Anyone else have this?

I know mdscpa had the same meds, not sure of the dosage tho...i figured id quote you so the odds are better that she'll see your post and maybe be able to help you out :) Good luck! I've heard very good things about those meds and I hope they work for u asap!


----------



## AppleDumpling

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi ladies! Hoping to continue our thread for those of us who haven't been lucky enough to get our BFP's yet. Please feel free to join us, we have been creating new and lasting friendships to help us through the up's and down's of TTC.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi wishing! :hi: I'm new here. This is cycle 2 for me and I am already worn out with the anxiety lol. It's nice to have a place to go where we can chat and keep each other sane through this whole ttc adventure. AF is due Friday for me so I am praying for NO sign of her so I can test Friday morning. :af:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> OKay I know this might be a really really dumb question but I haven't read up on ectopics as I haven't heard about them before. I know what they are though. If an ectopic did occurr is there anything that can be done to save the embrio like replanting? Please don't think I'm stupid its just that I'm not that clued up on this one...
> 
> no, I wish :(Click to expand...

Okay, now that I've read back on my question 3 times I'm like "WTF was I thinking - common sense just left me" :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

trying56267 said:


> I have been trying for 10 years this month we had 150 mg clomid, 1000 metformin and hcg shot now we sit and wait... Anyone else have this?

Welcome to the group! You chose wisely :haha:
We've been trying for 4 months relaxed natural (no temping or opks) so cannot help on your question. :dust: to you just the same.

How many dpo are you now?


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> OKay I know this might be a really really dumb question but I haven't read up on ectopics as I haven't heard about them before. I know what they are though. If an ectopic did occurr is there anything that can be done to save the embrio like replanting? Please don't think I'm stupid its just that I'm not that clued up on this one...
> 
> no, I wish :(Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, now that I've read back on my question 3 times I'm like "WTF was I thinking - common sense just left me" :haha:Click to expand...

I added more to that post...i accidentally submitted It to early but I added more info about ectopic. It wasn't a stupid question. I asked the same thing originally. Although it seems impossible, with TTC NO question is dumb because anything can happen! It was actually a very good question to ask :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

AppleDumpling said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hoping to continue our thread for those of us who haven't been lucky enough to get our BFP's yet. Please feel free to join us, we have been creating new and lasting friendships to help us through the up's and down's of TTC.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hi wishing! :hi: I'm new here. This is cycle 2 for me and I am already worn out with the anxiety lol. It's nice to have a place to go where we can chat and keep each other sane through this whole ttc adventure. AF is due Friday for me so I am praying for NO sign of her so I can test Friday morning. :af:Click to expand...

good luck and welcome!!!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AppleDumpling said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hoping to continue our thread for those of us who haven't been lucky enough to get our BFP's yet. Please feel free to join us, we have been creating new and lasting friendships to help us through the up's and down's of TTC.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hi wishing! :hi: I'm new here. This is cycle 2 for me and I am already worn out with the anxiety lol. It's nice to have a place to go where we can chat and keep each other sane through this whole ttc adventure. AF is due Friday for me so I am praying for NO sign of her so I can test Friday morning. :af:Click to expand...

Welcome! FX for you!! Do you have any symptoms that we can obsess over? :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> OKay I know this might be a really really dumb question but I haven't read up on ectopics as I haven't heard about them before. I know what they are though. If an ectopic did occurr is there anything that can be done to save the embrio like replanting? Please don't think I'm stupid its just that I'm not that clued up on this one...
> 
> no, I wish :(Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, now that I've read back on my question 3 times I'm like "WTF was I thinking - common sense just left me" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I added more to that post...i accidentally submitted It to early but I added more info about ectopic. It wasn't a stupid question. I asked the same thing originally. Although it seems impossible, with TTC NO question is dumb because anything can happen! It was actually a very good question to ask :)Click to expand...

Thx, read back on it. It is very sad! Won't wish it on my wors enemy... Maybe the witch lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay this is weird!!!! Lying on the couch and chatting with you fine ladies and the movie on is about a couple trying to conceice. Had a refresher course with visuals about spermies swimming to eggy... Suddenly I'm not so bored anymore


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Can someone tell me what FX means? I'm new, Thanks!


----------



## Wishing1010

AppleDumpling said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hoping to continue our thread for those of us who haven't been lucky enough to get our BFP's yet. Please feel free to join us, we have been creating new and lasting friendships to help us through the up's and down's of TTC.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hi wishing! :hi: I'm new here. This is cycle 2 for me and I am already worn out with the anxiety lol. It's nice to have a place to go where we can chat and keep each other sane through this whole ttc adventure. AF is due Friday for me so I am praying for NO sign of her so I can test Friday morning. :af:Click to expand...

Hi, Hun!!! Welcome! A few ladies have the same AF date in this thread, FX she stays away for you all!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Can someone tell me what FX means? I'm new, Thanks!

FX means fingers crossed (good luck) :)


----------



## Wishing1010

trying56267 said:


> I have been trying for 10 years this month we had 150 mg clomid, 1000 metformin and hcg shot now we sit and wait... Anyone else have this?

Aww, I'm so sorry you have been trying for so long. I'm one of the longer ones on this thread, at over 4 years. I believe daphne aka mdscpa had clomid, metformin, and a trigger shot recently. :)


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Wishing1010 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what FX means? I'm new, Thanks!
> 
> FX means fingers crossed (good luck) :)Click to expand...

Oh, duh, lol! Thanks :dohh:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Has anyone ever felt flush when using progesterone? Yesterday my face/head felt warm so I splashed water to try to cool off. This afternoon, the same thing so I took my temp and it was 99 degrees. I feel like putting a cool rag on my face or something. I'm hot and bothered by it!:lol: :oops:


----------



## Wishing1010

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Has anyone ever felt flush when using progesterone? Yesterday my face/head felt warm so I splashed water to try to cool off. This afternoon, the same thing so I took my temp and it was 99 degrees. I feel like putting a cool rag on my face or something. I'm hot and bothered by it!:lol: :oops:

I feel like that in my TWW sometimes, when my progesterone is pretty high. FX it's a good sign for you!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Wishing1010 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever felt flush when using progesterone? Yesterday my face/head felt warm so I splashed water to try to cool off. This afternoon, the same thing so I took my temp and it was 99 degrees. I feel like putting a cool rag on my face or something. I'm hot and bothered by it!:lol: :oops:
> 
> I feel like that in my TWW sometimes, when my progesterone is pretty high. FX it's a good sign for you!Click to expand...

Thanks Wishing1010! We'll see. I just feel feverish:sad1:


----------



## Jrepp

When I tried progesterone I was flushed a lot as well! 

Geez! It's been pretty tame in here all summer and now that I am back at work this thread has exploded lol


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Clomid gives you pregnancy-like symptoms. Progesterone gives you pregnancy-like symptoms....:rolleyes:


----------



## cutieq

Sorry Jrepp. I hope they can help you figure something out with your allergies. Meds are such a pain!

I tested tonight and BFN for now. 11dpo, so a little time left, but my hope is dwindling.


----------



## mdscpa

trying56267 said:


> I have been trying for 10 years this month we had 150 mg clomid, 1000 metformin and hcg shot now we sit and wait... Anyone else have this?

Welcome trying56267... If you don't mind, may we know your name? Hard to type all those numbers, :haha:

I'm Daphne by the way, i did Clomid 100mg 2x (am and pm), 1000 metformin, and hcg shot during my monitored cycles (last 2 cycles), and progesterone supplements. Metfomin helped me not to spot before AF. Clomid helped me produce 2 good size follies for both month except the last one when i developed cyst as well due to over stimulation.... They gave me FSH shot as well to make the eggs grow more before the trigger shot. Unfortunately, we haven't have luck yet. So, as per our obgyn's instructions, we need to take a break from medicated cycle for a month or two before we proceed to other alternative. FX your's a different story.. You deserve getting a :bfp:

A lot happened in this group while i was :sleep: :haha: will try to catch up......

AFM, temp rose a little from 97.99 to 98.01 and as expected FF put my CH on CD13... I really think now that i O'ed night of CD13 with Negative - OPK at 11:30 am (day i had most EWCM than CD14) and the + Smiley OPK on CD14 at 11:30 am could be the end surge of LH..... 

Temp From CD13 to CD14 rose from 97.26 to 97.66 a .4 increase which i think confirms O by the book.... We will see.... Now my BD timing as per FF is only one the O day..... We didn't BD today... We will just stick with the EOD or not at all i believe i O'ed already.... Maybe whenever we both feel like it....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for your cycle Daphne! 
I'm tired of waiting for o already and it's only cycle day 4. I think today might be my last as my overnight flow was very light.
I'm going to hold out hope that around o time we might just get a bd in or 2 just so I can pretend that we are trying on the break :haha:

I've gone back and checked that my af has actually been a bit clockwork and I don't now how I did not notice this... :dohh:
AF has always started on the 24th of each month except for the first month off bc when it started on the 28th and that was something like a 23 day cycle - my shortest
If I discard that cycle then all of my cycles have been average 30 days and not 29.

So I am going to expect o this cycle on CD 17 - 18 (either the 9th of 10th of September). That would also work out if I follow Mary's advise about counting back 14 days since my 1st cycle day to try and pinpoint o day.

I think I'm having fun with the numbers and the calculator for now :happydance:

My birthday is on the 26th of September (26 on the 26th :winkwink:) so I'm going to hope for a birthday BFP!
Otherwise I will be bathing in champaigne :shower:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX for your cycle Daphne!
> I'm tired of waiting for o already and it's only cycle day 4. I think today might be my last as my overnight flow was very light.
> I'm going to hold out hope that around o time we might just get a bd in or 2 just so I can pretend that we are trying on the break :haha:
> 
> I've gone back and checked that my af has actually been a bit clockwork and I don't now how I did not notice this... :dohh:
> AF has always started on the 24th of each month except for the first month off bc when it started on the 28th and that was something like a 23 day cycle - my shortest
> If I discard that cycle then all of my cycles have been average 30 days and not 29.
> 
> So I am going to expect o this cycle on CD 17 - 18 (either the 9th of 10th of September). That would also work out if I follow Mary's advise about counting back 14 days since my 1st cycle day to try and pinpoint o day.
> 
> I think I'm having fun with the numbers and the calculator for now :happydance:
> 
> My birthday is on the 26th of September (26 on the 26th :winkwink:) so I'm going to hope for a birthday BFP!
> Otherwise I will be bathing in champaigne :shower:

FX for break cycle hope you get the :bfp: as present. I'd say have :sex: on 8th and 10th of september that way O is around the corner and DH wont think you're trapping him :haha:

My DH's bday is on October 3 so i really hope we get a :bfp: it would be the greatest gift i could give him....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I'd say have :sex: on 8th and 10th of september that way O is around the corner and DH wont think you're trapping him :haha:

hahahahaah :rofl:

I trapped him the day I proposed. I've just always been different like that. Cannot wait for a man to decide and propose... I have to do it myself! :haha:

You know how the saying goes "if you want something done right do it yourself!"
I mean I don't even want him to make the bed even though I get up earlier because the scatter pillows have to be put back on the bed in a certain way.

I think that is why I'm going to lay off temping because I have an extremely obsessive nature. I mean I obsess over my cm, my cervix, scatter pillows and many much more :wacko:


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning girls

Feeling rubbish today...the :witch: has arrived so I am out :cry:


----------



## MrsB1982

If someone can help me figure out when I am due to ovulate next, that would be great as this cycle has lasted 29 days and my cycle before lasted 32 so I guess I didn't ovulate on Sat 16th Aug as suspected and that's why :af: has turned up??

So confused and feeling really down :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Feeling rubbish today...the :witch: has arrived so I am out :cry:

No boo for the witch!!! I am so sorry, I know how you feel and I say be gutted for a bit and then chin up. If I didn't remember to do that I probably would have dug a hole in the sand for myself. :nope:

Many hugs for you! Do you keep track of your cycle start days?
I'm not temping but I kept track of when they all started. there are many websites that you can use to calculate your average cycle length.
Once you have that you can use the websites to predict ovulation date and fertile window using your average cycle length etc.

Easy to use. Hopefully the other ladies can help as I'm literally just a rookie :shy:


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks hun.:flower:

I do keep track of my start dates so I could maybe try calculating my average cycle length. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and Mary mentioned to me if you use your cycle start date and count back 14days as average LP then you can pin point when O might have happened.

If you are temping I'm sure the ladies might have some advise on getting closer to O?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Thanks hun.:flower:
> 
> I do keep track of my start dates so I could maybe try calculating my average cycle length. Thank you :thumbup:

I went on the Countdown to Pregnancy website when I googled average cycle length calculator. You put in the start dates of your cycle and it will calculate your average cycle length.
Once that is done there is an option for ovulation predictor/calculator.
You put in the start date of your last cycle (today) and then your average cycle length. It will predict your fertile window for your.

I kind of go by the calculators for now... :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun.:flower:
> 
> I do keep track of my start dates so I could maybe try calculating my average cycle length. Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> I went on the Countdown to Pregnancy website when I googled average cycle length calculator. You put in the start dates of your cycle and it will calculate your average cycle length.
> Once that is done there is an option for ovulation predictor/calculator.
> You put in the start date of your last cycle (today) and then your average cycle length. It will predict your fertile window for your.
> 
> I kind of go by the calculators for now... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Just been on there, apparently my average cycle length is 31 days so I wasn't far off thinking it was 32. Maybe with it being the 1st month of consciously TTC it just hasn't gone to plan for whatever reason.

Thank you! I have a better idea now of when O will happen next so think hubby and I will just BD 3 times a week once the :witch: has gone and try do it 4/5 times the week we think O is due. :thumbup:

Thank you hun, you have made me feel so much better :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

AF is coming, my cramps are killer and temp plummeted even more!


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> AF is coming, my cramps are killer and temp plummeted even more!

I'm sorry hun :hugs:

I went the same way, mega painful cramps Monday/Tuesday, big temp drops then boom she hit me this morning! The cowbag! 

This temping thing really makes you feel down when you see the temp plummeting around the time you are wanting it to rise doesn't it?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun.:flower:
> 
> I do keep track of my start dates so I could maybe try calculating my average cycle length. Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> I went on the Countdown to Pregnancy website when I googled average cycle length calculator. You put in the start dates of your cycle and it will calculate your average cycle length.
> Once that is done there is an option for ovulation predictor/calculator.
> You put in the start date of your last cycle (today) and then your average cycle length. It will predict your fertile window for your.
> 
> I kind of go by the calculators for now... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just been on there, apparently my average cycle length is 31 days so I wasn't far off thinking it was 32. Maybe with it being the 1st month of consciously TTC it just hasn't gone to plan for whatever reason.
> 
> Thank you! I have a better idea now of when O will happen next so think hubby and I will just BD 3 times a week once the :witch: has gone and try do it 4/5 times the week we think O is due. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you hun, you have made me feel so much better :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm glad I could help you feel better! I hate that we sometimes have to get disappointed and sad while ttc :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> AF is coming, my cramps are killer and temp plummeted even more!

Sorry Kenna - I'm sad with you :cry:

This is me kicking that witches @ss for you and Mrs B.
:gun: :grr:

When you ladies feel better you are welcome to join me :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

There's my huge drop I've been waiting on! Finally!! I was getting a little freaked out about ectopic. Now I can finally drink my mini MINI wine bottle tonight :) I need to relax for sure!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> AF is coming, my cramps are killer and temp plummeted even more!

no!!! Looks like we may need to be beating some :af: butt! She better come with a THICK pad for protection from her ass whoppin'!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Temp drops all around :(
Except for daphne, your chart looks beautiful!

Glad it's not the scary alternative, Mary! :hugs: won't be long until you get into your fertile window again!

Many hugs to you, Mrs. B! I'll be your AF buddy, and right behind wunnabubba! FX we all O quickly and get our BFP very soon!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, looks like ull be getting your solid ch's for sure tomorrow! Yay :) FX for the best, NOT confusing cycle for you this month! Cant wait for ur test time!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> AF is coming, my cramps are killer and temp plummeted even more!
> 
> no!!! Looks like we may need to be beating some :af: butt! She better come with a THICK pad for protection from her ass whoppin'!!Click to expand...

She should be making her departure on Tuesday, giving me time to stop spotting before Bahamas!


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> Temp drops all around :(
> Except for daphne, your chart looks beautiful!
> 
> Glad it's not the scary alternative, Mary! :hugs: won't be long until you get into your fertile window again!
> 
> Many hugs to you, Mrs. B! I'll be your AF buddy, and right behind wunnabubba! FX we all O quickly and get our BFP very soon!!

Yay! Never had an AF buddy :haha:

I am now much more clued in on what to look out for this cycle so the :witch: better watch her back...Lets kick her out Kenna at the end of this week for a very loooooooooooooooong time! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Feeling rubbish today...the :witch: has arrived so I am out :cry:

Sorry for AF and temp drop... At least now you have an idea what your temp during the Follicular Phase (first part) of your cycle..... Temping really helps you see the possibility of getting a :bfp: and a :bfn: before you even POAS but it's not 100% of course... Sometimes in may look good with an upward temps but still get a :bfn: with a MAJOR TEMP DROP and sometimes the opposite.

It's really disappointing seeing a downward pattern but i think temping is much better knowing what your hormones are doing than not getting a bit of what to expect..... 

FX you get that :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> AF is coming, my cramps are killer and temp plummeted even more!

Sorry hun for the drop and cramping....... :hugs:

FX for your next cycle....


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls
> 
> Feeling rubbish today...the :witch: has arrived so I am out :cry:
> 
> Sorry for AF and temp drop... At least now you have an idea what your temp during the Follicular Phase (first part) of your cycle..... Temping really helps you see the possibility of getting a :bfp: and a :bfn: before you even POAS but it's not 100% of course... Sometimes in may look good with an upward temps but still get a :bfn: with a MAJOR TEMP DROP and sometimes the opposite.
> 
> It's really disappointing seeing a downward pattern but i think temping is much better knowing what your hormones are doing than not getting a bit of what to expect.....
> 
> FX you get that :bfp: this cycle.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. :flower:

I felt down about it this morning but after chatting with you girls, feeling much positive about getting a :BFP: this cycle and knowing what my chart is doing! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, and MrsB, having sex 3 times a week after AF until a week before expected period is what most fertility specialists advise...... Also, we are almost having the same cycle period and averag I'd say you are fertile and mostly ovulate around CD11-CD18. 

In temping, you'll also learn what your usual LP (luteal phase) days are... That should almost be the same +- 1(2) days.... Ovulation occurs differently each cycles.


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Oh, and MrsB, having sex 3 times a week after AF until a week before expected period is what most fertility specialists advise...... Also, we are almost having the same cycle period and averag I'd say you are fertile and mostly ovulate around CD11-CD18.
> 
> In temping, you'll also learn what your usual LP (luteal phase) days are... That should almost be the same +- 1(2) days.... Ovulation occurs differently each cycles.

Thank you!! :hugs:

I am going to start setting my alarm at 6:30am each morning this cycle too so my temps are taken at the same time each day. xx


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> There's my huge drop I've been waiting on! Finally!! I was getting a little freaked out about ectopic. Now I can finally drink my mini MINI wine bottle tonight :) I need to relax for sure!

Oh Mary, sorry for that hun... But still happy you won't be worrying about ectopic like i did last cycle..... high temps during :af:

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Temp drops all around :(
> Except for daphne, your chart looks beautiful!
> 
> Glad it's not the scary alternative, Mary! :hugs: won't be long until you get into your fertile window again!
> 
> Many hugs to you, Mrs. B! I'll be your AF buddy, and right behind wunnabubba! FX we all O quickly and get our BFP very soon!!

Feels like the :witch: wage war in this thread..... I'm going to contact ISIS and kill that ugly :witch: so she won't bother us anymore.. :haha:

Now, it's me, cutieq and molgold's turn to prepare for that witch fight.... TWW preparation..... And see if we can win the fight with her.....


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, looks like ull be getting your solid ch's for sure tomorrow! Yay :) FX for the best, NOT confusing cycle for you this month! Cant wait for ur test time!!!

Thanks Mary.... I actually tried putting + on CD13 and FF changed it to solid so I really think tomorrow's temp won't make any difference and FF will just stick to it's decision..... But at least I know when i could have possibly O'ed. Turned out i was right of when FF will put my CH.... The good thing was the OPK, that definitely helped me reduced the days of when i O'ed, CD13 Negative OPK in the morning and CD14 Positive OPK same time, and CD15 Negative OPK as well..... So maybe FF is right this time and i will definitely see what my normal LP is this time having not taking progesterone that could affect the length of LP...

O might have happened from CD13 at 11:30am to CD14..... So maybe by now it's on its way to my uterus and trying to look for a good place to land..... I hope everything looks cozy in there for its arrival.. If DH's :spermy: meets my egg....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> There's my huge drop I've been waiting on! Finally!! I was getting a little freaked out about ectopic. Now I can finally drink my mini MINI wine bottle tonight :) I need to relax for sure!

Glad that you don't have to worry anymore but sad that you are not preggers!

:dust: for your next lucky cycle and women's intuition!!!


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and MrsB, having sex 3 times a week after AF until a week before expected period is what most fertility specialists advise...... Also, we are almost having the same cycle period and averag I'd say you are fertile and mostly ovulate around CD11-CD18.
> 
> In temping, you'll also learn what your usual LP (luteal phase) days are... That should almost be the same +- 1(2) days.... Ovulation occurs differently each cycles.
> 
> Thank you!! :hugs:
> 
> I am going to start setting my alarm at 6:30am each morning this cycle too so my temps are taken at the same time each day. xxClick to expand...

I also take my temp at 6:30 actually my husband always wake me up and gives me the BBT. He sets the alarm at 6:30 wakes up, hand me the BBT, he falls asleep again and i give him back the BBT to see.... fall back to sleep again for 15-30 minutes before we start preparing ourselves for work... He voluntarily suggested that because i have some trouble waking up the same time.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> AF is coming, my cramps are killer and temp plummeted even more!
> 
> no!!! Looks like we may need to be beating some :af: butt! She better come with a THICK pad for protection from her ass whoppin'!!Click to expand...
> 
> She should be making her departure on Tuesday, giving me time to stop spotting before Bahamas!Click to expand...

Ooh nice! Enjoy the Bahamas! :boat:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Now, it's me, cutieq and molgold's turn to prepare for that witch fight.... TWW preparation..... And see if we can win the fight with her.....

Good Luck to you ladies! I have total faith in you to destroy her!!! FX for your :bfp:

Oh and make sure she is really down and out when you are done so that my 2 week wait later this month will be smooth sailing :coffee:


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and MrsB, having sex 3 times a week after AF until a week before expected period is what most fertility specialists advise...... Also, we are almost having the same cycle period and averag I'd say you are fertile and mostly ovulate around CD11-CD18.
> 
> In temping, you'll also learn what your usual LP (luteal phase) days are... That should almost be the same +- 1(2) days.... Ovulation occurs differently each cycles.
> 
> Thank you!! :hugs:
> 
> I am going to start setting my alarm at 6:30am each morning this cycle too so my temps are taken at the same time each day. xxClick to expand...
> 
> I also take my temp at 6:30 actually my husband always wake me up and gives me the BBT. He sets the alarm at 6:30 wakes up, hand me the BBT, he falls asleep again and i give him back the BBT to see.... fall back to sleep again for 15-30 minutes before we start preparing ourselves for work... He voluntarily suggested that because i have some trouble waking up the same time.....Click to expand...

Aw that's so cute!!! :hugs:

FX'd for you ladies in the TWW xxx


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now, it's me, cutieq and molgold's turn to prepare for that witch fight.... TWW preparation..... And see if we can win the fight with her.....
> 
> Good Luck to you ladies! I have total faith in you to destroy her!!! FX for your :bfp:
> 
> Oh and make sure she is really down and out when you are done so that my 2 week wait later this month will be smooth sailing :coffee:Click to expand...

Gonna make sure i tear her head off for good.... :haha: 

Sorry for being so cruel... But she really devastates a lot of women especially you ladies who are so close to me now.....


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB, expect for erratic or smooth temps during follicular phase.. Mine was always erratic but on the low side temps compared to my LP temps. This is you real charting with complete temps (i hope). Everyone's charts is unique so you'll also get your usual temp pattern... Most ladies here have good follicular phase temps except me and Kenna (wishing) temps were always going crazy......

I wish you all the best hun.... And i hope you won't give up temping.... It's hard taking it at the same time (+ - 15minutes) and seeing where the pattern is going.... But it's really a big help especially for us who couldn't identify when O is happening......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now, it's me, cutieq and molgold's turn to prepare for that witch fight.... TWW preparation..... And see if we can win the fight with her.....
> 
> Good Luck to you ladies! I have total faith in you to destroy her!!! FX for your :bfp:
> 
> Oh and make sure she is really down and out when you are done so that my 2 week wait later this month will be smooth sailing :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna make sure i tear her head off for good.... :haha:
> 
> Sorry for being so cruel... But she really devastates a lot of women especially you ladies who are so close to me now.....Click to expand...

There is nothing cruel about it!!! 

I feel close to you ladies as well and I haven't even been here that long! It's like Mary said we can sharte anything and don't even have to worry about anything being tmi! I love the support and how we can make each other feel better and talk without being judged!

Ah I just made myself emotional :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I removed my negative(-) opk on CD12/13 and FF made my CH solid..... I'll just leave a note on those dates.... Now i love seeing my chart not confusing. As to my BD timing, i'm not that confident....... Guess we'll know after 14-15 days.....


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> There is nothing cruel about it!!!
> 
> I feel close to you ladies as well and I haven't even been here that long! It's like Mary said we can sharte anything and don't even have to worry about anything being tmi! I love the support and how we can make each other feel better and talk without being judged!
> 
> Ah I just made myself emotional :haha:

Emotional yet you're laughing????? :rofl: 

Guess :af: is making you :wacko:, :haha: I'm just kidding.... Just wanna make this TTC stress free......:hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko: 

Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drops all around :(
> Except for daphne, your chart looks beautiful!
> 
> Glad it's not the scary alternative, Mary! :hugs: won't be long until you get into your fertile window again!
> 
> Many hugs to you, Mrs. B! I'll be your AF buddy, and right behind wunnabubba! FX we all O quickly and get our BFP very soon!!
> 
> Feels like the :witch: wage war in this thread..... I'm going to contact ISIS and kill that ugly :witch: so she won't bother us anymore.. :haha:
> 
> Now, it's me, cutieq and molgold's turn to prepare for that witch fight.... TWW preparation..... And see if we can win the fight with her.....Click to expand...

No AF today but temp drop tells me she's headed this way!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Temps went down today:-(. Tomorrow the witch will come! I have a question though. My dr. told me that I was ovulating on the 13th. Then on the 14th, scan showed that follicle ruptured which matches perfectly w. my chart as my temp dropped the same day. When that happens, doesn't the egg have up to 24 hours to be fertilized or do I start counting from the 13th? I was scheduled to do iui on the 14th but could't so I asked if I could do it the next morning and he said, It's too late!" I like to think positively and thought I could at least try; we bed instead that morning. I don't think this is my month at all!

Also, I started double temping from DPO 9-13 and this is what it looks like:

Basal - Regular
98.36 - 98.3
98.51 - 98.7
98.51 - 98.5
98.61- 98.8
98.40 - 98.3
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Temp drops all around :(
> Except for daphne, your chart looks beautiful!
> 
> Glad it's not the scary alternative, Mary! :hugs: won't be long until you get into your fertile window again!
> 
> Many hugs to you, Mrs. B! I'll be your AF buddy, and right behind wunnabubba! FX we all O quickly and get our BFP very soon!!
> 
> Feels like the :witch: wage war in this thread..... I'm going to contact ISIS and kill that ugly :witch: so she won't bother us anymore.. :haha:
> 
> Now, it's me, cutieq and molgold's turn to prepare for that witch fight.... TWW preparation..... And see if we can win the fight with her.....Click to expand...
> 
> No AF today but temp drop tells me she's headed this way!Click to expand...

Sorry Cutie! :nope:


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry Cutieq for the temp drop. but FX that AF doesnt show.


----------



## cutieq

Anything is possible in the land of ttc, but I'm prepared for her to show up


----------



## pitbullmomma

Mary - Bummer! :( ugh. AF is SO rude. 

Just checking in! 4dpo today (I think) still lots of CM so I'm confused (not getting my hopes up...yet) not checking CP. I'm tired, but I'm always tired. Itchy bbs, but then again mine don't get sore usually until AFTER bfp. Some twinges and pulling feelings as well. We'll see! I hate waiting and I also hate the first actual cycle after a m/c because it throws me all off! Lol. 

I hope you ladies have a great week! 

Much love and baby dust 
- Jill


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Mary - Bummer! :( ugh. AF is SO rude.
> 
> Just checking in! 4dpo today (I think) still lots of CM so I'm confused (not getting my hopes up...yet) not checking CP. I'm tired, but I'm always tired. Itchy bbs, but then again mine don't get sore usually until AFTER bfp. Some twinges and pulling feelings as well. We'll see! I hate waiting and I also hate the first actual cycle after a m/c because it throws me all off! Lol.
> 
> I hope you ladies have a great week!
> 
> Much love and baby dust
> - Jill

FX for you and lots of :dust:
The ladies who got af said they will be beating the witch up so I think it is safe to assume she wont be coming to visit anytime soon :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

brighteyez73 said:


> Sorry Cutieq for the temp drop. but FX that AF doesnt show.

Oh, brighteyz nice temp pattern you got there. FX you get that :bfp: this time....... You're half way through TWW.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?

How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Anything is possible in the land of ttc, but I'm prepared for her to show up

Got everything crossed for you that she doesn't...!!! :dust:


----------



## pitbullmomma

LMAO I second BNGT! Or "waiting room" because it takes an eternity


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?
> 
> How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:Click to expand...

OH YES MRS B!!!!!!!! I love it :happydance:

Okay ladies so I'm on cycle day 4 and the witch has left.
Currently in my BNGT :dance: :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Temps went down today:-(. Tomorrow the witch will come! I have a question though. My dr. told me that I was ovulating on the 13th. Then on the 14th, scan showed that follicle ruptured which matches perfectly w. my chart as my temp dropped the same day. When that happens, doesn't the egg have up to 24 hours to be fertilized or do I start counting from the 13th? I was scheduled to do iui on the 14th but could't so I asked if I could do it the next morning and he said, It's too late!" I like to think positively and thought I could at least try; we bed instead that morning. I don't think this is my month at all!
> 
> Also, I started double temping from DPO 9-13 and this is what it looks like:
> 
> Basal - Regular
> 98.36 - 98.3
> 98.51 - 98.7
> 98.51 - 98.5
> 98.61- 98.8
> 98.40 - 98.3

Sorry about the temp dropping..... It may still be early and maybe you'll get a rise again tomorrow...... :sex: after a thermal shift could be too late (same as what your doc said). The best conception date is the 2 days before O, day of O, and day after O just in case it lives up to its maximum lifespan. It would be best to have :spermy: days before O as they live up to 4-5 days (or an average of 48-72hours) inside a women's body. You are still covered hun, you had :sex: 2 days before your O so maybe some :spermy: are there waiting for the egg.... :spermy: takes time to travel up to the fallopian tubes so having :sex: after the egg is released might be too late since it may only last from 12-24hours or less.....

This is the reason why we also decided to try every other day :sex: so we can hit the day before or day of O aside from trying to save or increase my DH :spermy:

I really wish this is it hun..... Many :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?

Hmmmm... Maybe we can make it "WTO" - waiting to O which of course is very obvious and not fun at all.... :haha:

Or maybe CTEW - catch that egg week.... :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?
> 
> How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:Click to expand...

Well this is fun... :winkwink: 

Anymore suggestions ladies? Maybe we can vote..... Something to do to have our own codes for TTC, lol :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?
> 
> How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OH YES MRS B!!!!!!!! I love it :happydance:
> 
> Okay ladies so I'm on cycle day 4 and the witch has left.
> Currently in my BNGT :dance: :yipee:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe the :witch: got scared of you going :ninja: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah she better watch out! I'm taking none of her fooling artound this cycle! Hahahah I like your waiting to o names as well. Maybe we should get more and then vote for our code


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, looks like ull be getting your solid ch's for sure tomorrow! Yay :) FX for the best, NOT confusing cycle for you this month! Cant wait for ur test time!!!
> 
> Thanks Mary.... I actually tried putting + on CD13 and FF changed it to solid so I really think tomorrow's temp won't make any difference and FF will just stick to it's decision..... But at least I know when i could have possibly O'ed. Turned out i was right of when FF will put my CH.... The good thing was the OPK, that definitely helped me reduced the days of when i O'ed, CD13 Negative OPK in the morning and CD14 Positive OPK same time, and CD15 Negative OPK as well..... So maybe FF is right this time and i will definitely see what my normal LP is this time having not taking progesterone that could affect the length of LP...
> 
> O might have happened from CD13 at 11:30am to CD14..... So maybe by now it's on its way to my uterus and trying to look for a good place to land..... I hope everything looks cozy in there for its arrival.. If DH's :spermy: meets my egg....Click to expand...

Are you using the ovulation tests in the morning or afternoon? 



JerseyGirl98 said:


> Temps went down today:-(. Tomorrow the witch will come! I have a question though. My dr. told me that I was ovulating on the 13th. Then on the 14th, scan showed that follicle ruptured which matches perfectly w. my chart as my temp dropped the same day. When that happens, doesn't the egg have up to 24 hours to be fertilized or do I start counting from the 13th? I was scheduled to do iui on the 14th but could't so I asked if I could do it the next morning and he said, It's too late!" I like to think positively and thought I could at least try; we bed instead that morning. I don't think this is my month at all!
> 
> Also, I started double temping from DPO 9-13 and this is what it looks like:
> 
> Basal - Regular
> 98.36 - 98.3
> 98.51 - 98.7
> 98.51 - 98.5
> 98.61- 98.8
> 98.40 - 98.3

I'm really sorry about the temp dip. I would count cd14 as 1dpo. You know it happened before the scan on cd14, but after he scan the 13th. I would say you probably o'd cd 13. Yes, the egg can live up to 24 hours, but starts to deteriorate at about 12 hours or so (or so I've heard). 



MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?
> 
> How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:Click to expand...

I always call it the tww before the tww. 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?
> 
> How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OH YES MRS B!!!!!!!! I love it :happydance:
> 
> Okay ladies so I'm on cycle day 4 and the witch has left.
> Currently in my BNGT :dance: :yipee:Click to expand...

I can't believe your cycle is done before mine lol. I'm cd5 and still having light flow. 

Omg: this day sucks! I'll blog post about it later, so check my blog in a few hours. I'll link it when I'm done


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, my cycles for the past 3 months have all started on the 24th of the month and ended about 4 days later. I'm on pantyliner now (21h40) as there is a spot now and then. When are you expecting to o? Because so far I think our cycles are the closest together :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so we had a lovely evening out with friends and some nice wine. Really relaxed and got all excited for the BNGT haha:) but DH got a migraine. Had to come home early and he is down and out for the count. Oh well absence makes the urge (heart) grow stronger hahaha. Ok maybe I had too much wine :wacko:
Hope your day is going better Jess


----------



## mdscpa

Hi jess, hopefully :af: dies off soon so you can start with your BD plan....

I took opk at 11:30 am with SMU. I read in most article that opk works best frim 10am to 8pm SMU. I only take one opk a day even if the instructions said every 12 hours a day or twice a day mid day and evening so as not to miss the surge... This is why i think that the + opk i got was the end surge and i might have gotten a + night of CD 13 if i took a test... At least i only used 8 test strip and keep 12 for the next cycle (wishing after 9 mos.) :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mean old witch got me :(


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> Mean old witch got me :(

:devil: mean ol heffa. You'll beat her next time Wishing!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, my cycles for the past 3 months have all started on the 24th of the month and ended about 4 days later. I'm on pantyliner now (21h40) as there is a spot now and then. When are you expecting to o? Because so far I think our cycles are the closest together :hugs:

Mine is still a pretty heavy flow. I'm hoping it is done tomorrow! It depends on what my body is going to do, but I figure I should ovulate sometime between cd 13 (8 days away) and cd 20 (15 days away). I have been consistently ovulating on CD 17 since the surgery, but last cycle I o'd early. 



mdscpa said:


> Hi jess, hopefully :af: dies off soon so you can start with your BD plan....
> 
> I took opk at 11:30 am with SMU. I read in most article that opk works best frim 10am to 8pm SMU. I only take one opk a day even if the instructions said every 12 hours a day or twice a day mid day and evening so as not to miss the surge... This is why i think that the + opk i got was the end surge and i might have gotten a + night of CD 13 if i took a test... At least i only used 8 test strip and keep 12 for the next cycle (wishing after 9 mos.) :haha:

Thanks me too! I thought for some reason you were taking them first thing when you got up. I typically take the tests at 2pm but I think it just depends on the person. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Mean old witch got me :(

That sucks major ball sacks! I am sorry Kenna! Looks like you joined the period club we've kinda got going on here.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Mean old witch got me :(

That :witch: really needs some time to be on vacation..... She just can't do this to all ladies TTC.... Sorry for that hun.... :hug:

Now you're on BNGT.... :coffee::sleep:


----------



## MolGold

I am sorry for the temp drop, Cutie and Jerseygirl. I am still rooting for you! You aint out till AF!

Aw, Kenna. Damn the witch!! :(

Hope for a brand new fertile cycle for ladies having AF :)

AFM - Rant alert! I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.

The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.

I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!

Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> I am sorry for the temp drop, Cutie and Jerseygirl. I am still rooting for you! You aint out till AF!
> 
> Aw, Kenna. Damn the witch!! :(
> 
> Hope for a brand new fertile cycle for ladies having AF :)
> 
> AFM - Rant alert! I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.
> 
> The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.
> 
> I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!
> 
> Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!

Me too...... I just dont comprehend why people choose to abort when in reality it's a blessing.... Abortion is murder..... Taking the life of an innocent child... Unless of course there's a valid reason (which is not your choice) such as ectopic pregnancy or anything that risks the mother/childs life.... Something that is out of your control.... A lot of women are trying/wanting to have a child very hard but some women just dont care thinking that they'll conceive easily again..... Hope we all get blessed with a wonderful child/children in the near future.....

Had a temp drop today, but it's ok it's still too early to panic, :haha: I still feel good because normally i have temp drops from 2-3 dpo and a rise at 4dpo so this one is new :haha: anything new makes it better :rofl:

I will worry if my temp starts to drop from 10dpo, this means the :witch: is coming.... So i have like a week to just relax, take my temp and never bother about the drops... 

We are very close again molgold..... FX you caught that egg.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Mean old witch got me :(

I'm so sorry Kenna :cry:
FX crossed for your next cycle!

:dust:
:dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Jess, my cycles for the past 3 months have all started on the 24th of the month and ended about 4 days later. I'm on pantyliner now (21h40) as there is a spot now and then. When are you expecting to o? Because so far I think our cycles are the closest together :hugs:
> 
> Mine is still a pretty heavy flow. I'm hoping it is done tomorrow! It depends on what my body is going to do, but I figure I should ovulate sometime between cd 13 (8 days away) and cd 20 (15 days away). I have been consistently ovulating on CD 17 since the surgery, but last cycle I o'd early.Click to expand...

I backtracked my past cycles with af all starting on 24th of the month.
Actually have a average cycle of 30 days and not 29 (made a difference with o date on all calculators I used). I counted back 14 days from the start of all cycles and combined that with my calculators so I'm going to go with o around cd 17-18

Looks like if your body plays along we can be cycle buddies :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> I am sorry for the temp drop, Cutie and Jerseygirl. I am still rooting for you! You aint out till AF!
> 
> Aw, Kenna. Damn the witch!! :(
> 
> Hope for a brand new fertile cycle for ladies having AF :)
> 
> AFM - Rant alert! I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.
> 
> The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.
> 
> I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!
> 
> Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!

SO UNFAIR!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

I had a friend when we were back in last year of high school who looked for love in all the wrong places. Found it in all the wrong places and got pregnant. She was being severely abused by her alcoholic parents and was afraid of telling them about baby and also had an abortion. I do not ok abortions but stood by her as she was my friend and needed someone.

The pits is she didn't learn her lesson and a few months later just as we finished school she ran away with a guy and pregnant again. This one she kept.

I just wish that it wouldn't be a struggle and that it could all be easier on the ladies ttc.

:hugs: for you MolGold (sorry cannot remember your name or if you said it before)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!

It sounds like it is your month hun!!! FX and many sticky :dust:
There now the baby dust is stuck to you so no bathing before you get your :bfp: as we don't want it washing off :haha:

If my cycle is 30 days again af will come on the 24th of Sept and I'm turning 26 on the 26th :happydance:
Hopefully I'll also have a birthday BFP to match your birthday BFP


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> Mean old witch got me :(

Damn that cowbag!!! :hissy:

Don't worry Kenna we will :ninja: her butt this cycle and send her packing for a while!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?
> 
> How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OH YES MRS B!!!!!!!! I love it :happydance:
> 
> Okay ladies so I'm on cycle day 4 and the witch has left.
> Currently in my BNGT :dance: :yipee:Click to expand...

Woop woop! Get your BNGT onnnnnn and :ninja: that :witch: :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

MolGold said:


> I am sorry for the temp drop, Cutie and Jerseygirl. I am still rooting for you! You aint out till AF!
> 
> Aw, Kenna. Damn the witch!! :(
> 
> Hope for a brand new fertile cycle for ladies having AF :)
> 
> AFM - Rant alert! I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.
> 
> The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.
> 
> I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!
> 
> Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!

Ugh, why!!!! I just can't even imagine. That's just unfair that people who just throw it all away are able to conceive and we are dying for babies here and cannot have one. Makes no sense.

I have a similar thing going on with my brother that I just met for the first time, although they are declaring health issues for their reasonings to do it (not yet done). I'm like: WTH...why would you even tell ME of all people that?! Don't even tell me she's pregnant, or if you had to for some reason, tell me she had a miscarriage later. Don't tell me you had to abort it, regardless of the reasoning. That's not a word I want to hear after all of my struggles....

Sorry, I guess I had a rant as well! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Jess, my cycles for the past 3 months have all started on the 24th of the month and ended about 4 days later. I'm on pantyliner now (21h40) as there is a spot now and then. When are you expecting to o? Because so far I think our cycles are the closest together :hugs:
> 
> Mine is still a pretty heavy flow. I'm hoping it is done tomorrow! It depends on what my body is going to do, but I figure I should ovulate sometime between cd 13 (8 days away) and cd 20 (15 days away). I have been consistently ovulating on CD 17 since the surgery, but last cycle I o'd early.
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi jess, hopefully :af: dies off soon so you can start with your BD plan....
> 
> I took opk at 11:30 am with SMU. I read in most article that opk works best frim 10am to 8pm SMU. I only take one opk a day even if the instructions said every 12 hours a day or twice a day mid day and evening so as not to miss the surge... This is why i think that the + opk i got was the end surge and i might have gotten a + night of CD 13 if i took a test... At least i only used 8 test strip and keep 12 for the next cycle (wishing after 9 mos.) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks me too! I thought for some reason you were taking them first thing when you got up. I typically take the tests at 2pm but I think it just depends on the person.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mean old witch got me :(Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks major ball sacks! I am sorry Kenna! Looks like you joined the period club we've kinda got going on here.Click to expand...

Apparently we don't have to physically hang out to fit the stereotype of all women who hang together get on the same cycle!

:) how are you feeling this morning? Did you asthma ease up on you after that bit of craziness yesterday at school? :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry for the temp drop, Cutie and Jerseygirl. I am still rooting for you! You aint out till AF!
> 
> Aw, Kenna. Damn the witch!! :(
> 
> Hope for a brand new fertile cycle for ladies having AF :)
> 
> AFM - Rant alert! I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.
> 
> The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.
> 
> I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!
> 
> Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!
> 
> Me too...... I just dont comprehend why people choose to abort when in reality it's a blessing.... Abortion is murder..... Taking the life of an innocent child... Unless of course there's a valid reason (which is not your choice) such as ectopic pregnancy or anything that risks the mother/childs life.... Something that is out of your control.... A lot of women are trying/wanting to have a child very hard but some women just dont care thinking that they'll conceive easily again..... Hope we all get blessed with a wonderful child/children in the near future.....
> 
> Had a temp drop today, but it's ok it's still too early to panic, :haha: I still feel good because normally i have temp drops from 2-3 dpo and a rise at 4dpo so this one is new :haha: anything new makes it better :rofl:
> 
> I will worry if my temp starts to drop from 10dpo, this means the :witch: is coming.... So i have like a week to just relax, take my temp and never bother about the drops...
> 
> We are very close again molgold..... FX you caught that egg.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Chart is looking great!!!! FX FX!


----------



## MrsB1982

MolGold said:


> I am sorry for the temp drop, Cutie and Jerseygirl. I am still rooting for you! You aint out till AF!
> 
> Aw, Kenna. Damn the witch!! :(
> 
> Hope for a brand new fertile cycle for ladies having AF :)
> 
> AFM - Rant alert! I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.
> 
> The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.
> 
> I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!
> 
> Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!

That is just a horrible story!!! Sorry but I have to ask...why are you still friends with this heartless woman?!?!?:nope:

I miscarried in 2011 at 6 weeks and would have given anything to have that baby...but then I fell on with Noah a month and a half later so I guess sometimes when its not right, someone takes the decision away from us and its for the best. But to just go ahead and abort because you broke up with the Dad, that's disgusting!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MolGold

Thanks ladies for sharing my outrage. Frankly I would OK an abortion if it endangered the mothers health, or if it was a teen in question or some situation like that. But in this case, the reasoning was zilch! Both earn well, have their own houses, parents are supportive. All they had to do was sort out their couple problems. Which they did do, only 3 months later. :| And no, I do not talk to this female who I sympathized with last year when the wedding got called of. Grr!


----------



## MrsB1982

MolGold said:


> Thanks ladies for sharing my outrage. Frankly I would OK an abortion if it endangered the mothers health, or if it was a teen in question or some situation like that. But in this case, the reasoning was zilch! Both earn well, have their own houses, parents are supportive. All they had to do was sort out their couple problems. Which they did do, only 3 months later. :| And no, I do not talk to this female who I sympathized with last year when the wedding got called of. Grr!

I also think these women are out of order for expecting their friends to support them through such an outrageous incident brought on completely by themselves! :growlmad:

I was in a house share about 6 years ago with a guy and a girl. The girl was seeing a guy who had a GF (nice huh?:shrug:) and ended up falling on with what she presumed was his child (she was sleeping around, having 1 night stands as well as seeing this guy!). She decided at 3 months she didn't want to keep so went for an abortion...with her being so far on, she had to give birth to the poor little thing, and wanted me to stay over at the clinic with her! :nope: I told her I didn't agree with what she was doing and then never really had the same kind of friendship again with her.

We as females hold a vast responsibility being the ones who carry and give birth to our next generation. With this responsibility should come education from friends, schools, parents and anyone else who can give sensible/positive support and counsel.

Sorry girls, that's my rant over for today! :haha:
xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Nice temps today Cutieq and Brighteyez........ FX to you ladies.......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha what the hell is wrong with me?? I 2nd you on me being :wacko:
> 
> Ok so tww is the wait between o and af... What do you ladies suggest we call the wait between af and o?
> 
> How about BNGT (Bump n grind time?) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OH YES MRS B!!!!!!!! I love it :happydance:
> 
> Okay ladies so I'm on cycle day 4 and the witch has left.
> Currently in my BNGT :dance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Woop woop! Get your BNGT onnnnnn and :ninja: that :witch: :haha:Click to expand...

My intentions exactly!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Apparently we don't have to physically hang out to fit the stereotype of all women who hang together get on the same cycle!

Pretty soon we'll probably all o on the same date and have BFP together!
This is just the best thread ever!!!! :hugs:



MolGold said:


> Thanks ladies for sharing my outrage.

I love the support that we can all get from one another! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsB1982

I am in loads of pain with my back this cycle! Its making me make an ouch noise every-time I move!!! 

I have come to work in a tee, jeans and pumps today so I am more comfortable which is so not like me! Got a major skin breakout, cramps in my tummy that come and go and I am going to the loo loads! 

This cycle is sucking ass so far!!! :growlmad:

Haven't had a period this bad since I was a teenager! WTF?!?!? :shrug:

Guess the combined pill must have been stopping all these things from happening for some reason and now I aren't on it all hell has broken loose! I feel about 100 years old!! :jo:

Get lost :witch: !!!


----------



## cutieq

Temp rise but still bfn. Rage!


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Temp rise but still bfn. Rage!

Got EVERYTHING crossed for you hun!! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> I am in loads of pain with my back this cycle! Its making me make an ouch noise every-time I move!!!
> 
> I have come to work in a tee, jeans and pumps today so I am more comfortable which is so not like me! Got a major skin breakout, cramps in my tummy that come and go and I am going to the loo loads!
> 
> This cycle is sucking ass so far!!! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Haven't had a period this bad since I was a teenager! WTF?!?!? :shrug:
> 
> Guess the combined pill must have been stopping all these things from happening for some reason and now I aren't on it all hell has broken loose! I feel about 100 years old!! :jo:
> 
> Get lost :witch: !!!

Sorry she is being so mean. I also had easy af on the pill, didn't last long once I stopped the pill. 
Still winter here and I cannot wait to be able to go to work in jeans and a tee. Today we have winds of about 70km/h, hail and tons of rain :cry:

I miss summer!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Temp rise but still bfn. Rage!

You might have just implanted late at 12dpo. Give it 2-3 more days from expected implantation and you'll get the real answer.... FX it's your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Temp rise but still bfn. Rage!

Sorry about your bfn... Fx for you and I hope you get BFP!!!!!


----------



## MolGold

FX Cutie!

Sorry Jess and MrsB that AF is being so mean!! :(


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> I am in loads of pain with my back this cycle! Its making me make an ouch noise every-time I move!!!
> 
> I have come to work in a tee, jeans and pumps today so I am more comfortable which is so not like me! Got a major skin breakout, cramps in my tummy that come and go and I am going to the loo loads!
> 
> This cycle is sucking ass so far!!! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Haven't had a period this bad since I was a teenager! WTF?!?!? :shrug:
> 
> Guess the combined pill must have been stopping all these things from happening for some reason and now I aren't on it all hell has broken loose! I feel about 100 years old!! :jo:
> 
> Get lost :witch: !!!
> 
> Sorry she is being so mean. I also had easy af on the pill, didn't last long once I stopped the pill.
> Still winter here and I cannot wait to be able to go to work in jeans and a tee. Today we have winds of about 70km/h, hail and tons of rain :cry:
> 
> I miss summer!Click to expand...

That sounds rubbish!!!! :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry she is being so mean. I also had easy af on the pill, didn't last long once I stopped the pill.
> Still winter here and I cannot wait to be able to go to work in jeans and a tee. Today we have winds of about 70km/h, hail and tons of rain :cry:
> 
> I miss summer!
> 
> That sounds rubbish!!!! :(Click to expand...

It is and it's not letting up either. Expecting it to last until this weekend. Oh well hot chocolate and tv with blankets sounds in order to me


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry she is being so mean. I also had easy af on the pill, didn't last long once I stopped the pill.
> Still winter here and I cannot wait to be able to go to work in jeans and a tee. Today we have winds of about 70km/h, hail and tons of rain :cry:
> 
> I miss summer!
> 
> That sounds rubbish!!!! :(Click to expand...
> 
> It is and it's not letting up either. Expecting it to last until this weekend. Oh well hot chocolate and tv with blankets sounds in order to meClick to expand...

Sounds good to me! :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Whelp I didn't temp this a.m. It was our first night officially staying with my mom last night and I am exhausted and def sleep deprived so it wouldn't have been on any how. Its crazy how many of us have AF right now! I hope we all get to test together and I hope the others who are still waiting for an answer get their bfps soon!! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry for the temp drop, Cutie and Jerseygirl. I am still rooting for you! You aint out till AF!
> 
> Aw, Kenna. Damn the witch!! :(
> 
> Hope for a brand new fertile cycle for ladies having AF :)
> 
> AFM - Rant alert! I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.
> 
> The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.
> 
> I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!
> 
> Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had D&C 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th :) hoping for a bday BFP!
> 
> Ugh, why!!!! I just can't even imagine. That's just unfair that people who just throw it all away are able to conceive and we are dying for babies here and cannot have one. Makes no sense.
> 
> I have a similar thing going on with my brother that I just met for the first time, although they are declaring health issues for their reasonings to do it (not yet done). I'm like: WTH...why would you even tell ME of all people that?! Don't even tell me she's pregnant, or if you had to for some reason, tell me she had a miscarriage later. Don't tell me you had to abort it, regardless of the reasoning. That's not a word I want to hear after all of my struggles....
> 
> Sorry, I guess I had a rant as well! LolClick to expand...

I sooo hear this! My bff was pregnant TWO TIMES before her pregnancy she actually just kept and is 30wks along now but the first two times she got an A word were within the first 6 months I was ttc and then my hsg cycle, she's pregnant again! I was honest with her and said "Dont even say it." and she actually said she was keeping that one, thankfully. It makes me sad that all of us try so hard and then someone like her and my brothers girlfriend can choose exactly when they want it to happen, or not to happen... Its like, have you never heard of condoms for the times when you aren't ready?! Lol I'm not against people making their own decisions in that matter AT ALL, its just when someone gets 2 in 6 months and then pregnant BY ACCIDENT again 3 months later, they're obv not thinking too smart, u know? Its such a touchy subject that I'll stop now. 

good luck ladies and I hope ur all doing good. I miss you all! I cant wait for life to get less hectic and ill be on alot more. After this wkend passes and my brother is no longer at my mothers, everything should start to calm down, THANKFULLY!! :)


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Whelp I didn't temp this a.m. It was our first night officially staying with my mom last night and I am exhausted and def sleep deprived so it wouldn't have been on any how. Its crazy how many of us have AF right now! I hope we all get to test together and I hope the others who are still waiting for an answer get their bfps soon!! FX!

I hope we all get to test pretty close together too! That would be fab :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Whelp I didn't temp this a.m. It was our first night officially staying with my mom last night and I am exhausted and def sleep deprived so it wouldn't have been on any how. Its crazy how many of us have AF right now! I hope we all get to test together and I hope the others who are still waiting for an answer get their bfps soon!! FX!

I hope things calm down for you soon and that you find a wonderful home to stay in soon.
FX for your cycle and lots of :dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good monring ladies,

My temp stayed up today please let me know if you see anyting on these test please. Also so you think FF got my O day right?
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-28 09.06.53.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 11









2014-08-28 09.09.22.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









2014-08-28 09.12.56.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10









20140828_090540.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## WunnaBubba2

brighteyez73 said:


> Good monring ladies,
> 
> My temp stayed up today please let me know if you see anyting on these test please. Also so you think FF got my O day right?

Sorry Brighteyez but I don't see anything on the tests :cry:

If FF got your o date rigth then 8dpo is still too early for many women to get a BFP.

I'm crossing my fingers very tightly that your temps stay up and your :bfp: is on the way! 

:dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

:winkwink:WannaBubba - Thank you! I didn't either but wishful thinking always gets me.


----------



## cutieq

I can't see anything :( you're still in. 8dpo is way early and your temps look great.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know about wishful thinking hun, after af started this cycle I was in total denial. I kept going to loo to check because I wanted to have imagined that af started.


----------



## brighteyez73

Exactly Wunnabubba!!! Think thinks it's just human.


----------



## cutieq

Peach almost orange cm anyone? AF is due tomorrow. Might just be weird spotting.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Peach almost orange cm anyone? AF is due tomorrow. Might just be weird spotting.

I really hope it's not af. Are you taking any different meds that might cause weird colour?


----------



## cutieq

Just vitamins


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Peach almost orange cm anyone? AF is due tomorrow. Might just be weird spotting.

Sorry if putting you on the spot... But what is the cm consistancy? I'm googling and obsessing over your cm :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

LOL Wunnabubba - you are too funny!!! Investigate away. I am curious to know what it is.

Cutieq - yes yes please tell us we need at the symptoms and experiences we can get to weed not things. LOL


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok, according to google I found a few ladies saying that they got this round about time implantation bleeding would show (2 or so days after implantation). Some say that certain prenatal vitamins can do this or maybe a light infection. 
I'm hoping that in Cutie's case it's the first option :bfp:


----------



## cutieq

You ladies are hilarious!

It's not reaching the liner yet. It's watery. If it was red, I would definitely say spotting because it's the same consistency. Only when I wipe. Dammit I don't want this to be AF!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> You ladies are hilarious!
> 
> It's not reaching the liner yet. It's watery. If it was red, I would definitely say spotting because it's the same consistency. Only when I wipe. Dammit I don't want this to be AF!

I see your temp rose up from under the coverline... I don't know much about temping but wondering if that could be good sign like implantation dip? I really hope it's not af!!! Stay away you bloody :witch:


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba - You almost cracked the case, LOL! I hope it's her BFP too!

Cutieq - Come on we need more evidence,LOL! My FX for you there is still hope she hasn't showed yet and hope she stays away. Bippity Boppity BOOOO!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If all else fails I can become a investigative pregnancy detector :haha:

Cutie, when will you test?


----------



## cutieq

I tested this morning and it was BFN. :shrug:

It's probably just some weird early spotting. Hopefully I'll know sooner rather than later.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> I tested this morning and it was BFN. :shrug:
> 
> It's probably just some weird early spotting. Hopefully I'll know sooner rather than later.

Boo for BFN!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
:dust:


----------



## cutieq

IF it's a late implant, the BFN makes sense but i'm not getting my hopes up at all.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cannot wait for your outcome and hopefully it's positive


----------



## brighteyez73

Right, WunnaBubba! You would be an excellent pregnancy detector. I would hire you!! :help:

Cutieq - Nope like to you say to me not out until AF shows!! So :af::af::af: (with my picket sign, walking in circles :growlmad: )


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Right, WunnaBubba! You would be an excellent pregnancy detector. I would hire you!! :help:
> 
> Cutieq - Nope like to you say to me not out until AF shows!! So :af::af::af: (with my picket sign, walking in circles :growlmad: )

:thumbup: fair enough!


----------



## melewen

Hi ladies! We're on month #3 of TTC #1 and will be using the SMEP this month. And a lot of finger- and toe-crossing. Thought I'd introduce myself and give you fair warning - I'm totally obsessive about charts and signs! Yep.... I'm sure no one can relate...


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Hi ladies! We're on month #3 of TTC #1 and will be using the SMEP this month. And a lot of finger- and toe-crossing. Thought I'd introduce myself and give you fair warning - I'm totally obsessive about charts and signs! Yep.... I'm sure no one can relate...

:wave: welcome to the party!


----------



## brighteyez73

Melewen - Welcome!!! Obsess away :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

brighteyez73 said:


> Good monring ladies,
> 
> My temp stayed up today please let me know if you see anyting on these test please. Also so you think FF got my O day right?

Sorry, I don't see anything. I don't care for the dollar store tests either because even with my 3 pregnancies I never got a real positive on any of the dollar tree tests.



cutieq said:


> Peach almost orange cm anyone? AF is due tomorrow. Might just be weird spotting.

I had that today at the end of AF, I thing it's just red blood mixing with a yellowish mucus giving the orange tint.



melewen said:


> Hi ladies! We're on month #3 of TTC #1 and will be using the SMEP this month. And a lot of finger- and toe-crossing. Thought I'd introduce myself and give you fair warning - I'm totally obsessive about charts and signs! Yep.... I'm sure no one can relate...

Welcome welcome!


----------



## cutieq

Cd1 for me. Spotting turned into AF. I'm oddly excited for a new cycle!


----------



## Jrepp

I think the essential oils are out. After 10 minutes in the bath my limbs went numb and I am now covered in hives. It could be a coincidence or it could be a reaction. I think I'm allergic to relaxation


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp - Thank you, I am not a big fan of them either.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Hi ladies! We're on month #3 of TTC #1 and will be using the SMEP this month. And a lot of finger- and toe-crossing. Thought I'd introduce myself and give you fair warning - I'm totally obsessive about charts and signs! Yep.... I'm sure no one can relate...

Welcome! Are you in your tww yet? I'll warn you that I'll obsess about your symptoms too, just ask Cutie :haha:

FX and :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Cd1 for me. Spotting turned into AF. I'm oddly excited for a new cycle!

NOOOO!!!! Sorry for af but it's great that you're keeping positive!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> I think the essential oils are out. After 10 minutes in the bath my limbs went numb and I am now covered in hives. It could be a coincidence or it could be a reaction. I think I'm allergic to relaxation

That sucks!!!!! I hope the hives go away asap and you feel better!
Not fair for one person to have to struggle with soooo much all at once. :hugs:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

melewen said:


> Hi ladies! We're on month #3 of TTC #1 and will be using the SMEP this month. And a lot of finger- and toe-crossing. Thought I'd introduce myself and give you fair warning - I'm totally obsessive about charts and signs! Yep.... I'm sure no one can relate...

Welcome Welcome! You came to the right place!!!:happydance:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Really? So when I decide NOT to take progesterone last night, this is what happens!! I am suppose to test at the doc's today. Should I go or wait a little longer? I tested with DT test and it was BFN. My head has been hurting since last night and I felt cramps this morning like she's coming in a few minutes. This charting got me going crazy! I need help with this one!!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-08-29 at 6.48.05 AM.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Really! So when I decide NOT to take progesterone last night, this is what happens!! I am suppose to test at the doc's today. Should I go or wait a little longer? I tested with DT test and it was BFN. My head has been hurting since last night and I felt cramps this morning like she's coming in a few minutes. This charting got me going crazy! I need help with this one!!

I would test with dr to see what they say.
FX for a :bfp:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> Really! So when I decide NOT to take progesterone last night, this is what happens!! I am suppose to test at the doc's today. Should I go or wait a little longer? I tested with DT test and it was BFN. My head has been hurting since last night and I felt cramps this morning like she's coming in a few minutes. This charting got me going crazy! I need help with this one!!
> 
> I would test with dr to see what they say.
> FX for a :bfp:Click to expand...

Forgot to mention my period is due today! I called and left the nurse a message. She might tell me to wait. But, it wouldn't hurt to do a blood test.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> Really! So when I decide NOT to take progesterone last night, this is what happens!! I am suppose to test at the doc's today. Should I go or wait a little longer? I tested with DT test and it was BFN. My head has been hurting since last night and I felt cramps this morning like she's coming in a few minutes. This charting got me going crazy! I need help with this one!!
> 
> I would test with dr to see what they say.
> FX for a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot to mention my period is due today! I called and left the nurse a message. She might tell me to wait. But, it wouldn't hurt to do a blood test.Click to expand...

I hope you don't have to wait! TWW is long enough as is :haha:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Good morning ladies! I think...I dunno...I'm at work extremely early to handle shipment. I could do with a nap already! How's everyone feeling? 

I'm around 6dpo (guessing here) I have LOTS of CM and it's the thick clear stuff (tmi, but I have zero filter in the mornings). No sore BB's yet, just itchy and itchy belly. Also, my lower abdominal muscles are tight almost like I've done sit-ups. Other than that I've noticed I'm extremely tired, thirsty, and I have a runny nose. I'm trying not to look TOO much into anything, but I definitely have my fingers crossed. 

Baby dust and happy Labor Day weekend!!
xoxo
Jill


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Good morning ladies! I think...I dunno...I'm at work extremely early to handle shipment. I could do with a nap already! How's everyone feeling?
> 
> I'm around 6dpo (guessing here) I have LOTS of CM and it's the thick clear stuff (tmi, but I have zero filter in the mornings). No sore BB's yet, just itchy and itchy belly. Also, my lower abdominal muscles are tight almost like I've done sit-ups. Other than that I've noticed I'm extremely tired, thirsty, and I have a runny nose. I'm trying not to look TOO much into anything, but I definitely have my fingers crossed.
> 
> Baby dust and happy Labor Day weekend!!
> xoxo
> Jill

I hope this is your sticky one on the way *** FX FX ***
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good morning ladies! 

jerseygirl, good luck with ur testing! FX ur bfp is on its way!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok, according to google I found a few ladies saying that they got this round about time implantation bleeding would show (2 or so days after implantation). Some say that certain prenatal vitamins can do this or maybe a light infection.
> I'm hoping that in Cutie's case it's the first option :bfp:

lol ur just like me. I have sooo much knowledge about ttc now that I'm truly thinking about becoming a fertility specialist. I already learned most of the stuff id need to know for schooling. I think itd be a perfect fit :) lol. After ttc for so long, I know things that I never thought id have to learn!

I'm sorry AF came Cutie...i didn't want to be the bad news bear so I waited to see but I had the same orange cm the cycle before last. I too had it the day before AF actually showed. Its sooo weird how our bodies can do such strange things and its unfair how it can trick us! Its crazy how much IB can look like AF. I see quite a bit of women who actually get their full "AF" when its due but were really pregnant. It actually happened to my sister in law but I never knew what "break through bleeding" was back at that time. They really need to make some magic wand to put in our lady parts to see if we conceived IMMEDIATELY! TWW stinks!!! I'm happy your staying positive with me though and I pray we all get our sticky beans before September is up!! FX! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and so far its looking like the change in environment isn't affecting my temp much at all so that's good. I'm hoping it stays that way and im also hoping that staying with another woman who has a diff cycle than me might mess my O dates up. We shall see in about 6-7 days :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, sorry been busy doing chores with DH.... We'll be out in a few minutes to get groceries for a week... As usual, very very busy day off. This is what you get when you only have one day off... Dont feel like its off though we're busier this day than during workdays.... 

JerseyGirl, FX it stays that way and you get your :bfp: in no time.

Jess, im so sorry your relaxation time turned out to be allergic reaction. Maybe one of those things you mixed is bad in your skin.....

Cutieq, sorry for AF.... :hugs:

Mary, can't wait til you BD again :haha: hope you're having a good stress free time during your stay with your parents.

AFM, nothing much to report aside from the pain i felt around midnight in my lower abdomen whenever i cough.... Crampy on my right side as always.... 

Welcome new members...... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, according to google I found a few ladies saying that they got this round about time implantation bleeding would show (2 or so days after implantation). Some say that certain prenatal vitamins can do this or maybe a light infection.
> I'm hoping that in Cutie's case it's the first option :bfp:
> 
> lol ur just like me. I have sooo much knowledge about ttc now that I'm truly thinking about becoming a fertility specialist. I already learned most of the stuff id need to know for schooling. I think itd be a perfect fit :) lol. After ttc for so long, I know things that I never thought id have to learn!
> 
> Hahaha. Having read through this thread from the very first page I think you would be great at it! You have soooo much useful info and good at charting. Maybe you can do that online with your e-bay business :thumbup:
> Plus I enjoy obsessing over the other ladies' symptoms while waiting to get to o date!
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and so far its looking like the change in environment isn't affecting my temp much at all so that's good. I'm hoping it stays that way and im also hoping that staying with another woman who has a diff cycle than me might mess my O dates up. We shall see in about 6-7 days :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it all goes well and that you o like normal.
> 
> AFM: I'm following your advice you gave me when af started about counting back 14 days to see when I might have ovulated. When I checked I saw all my past cycles had af start on the 24th of the month(that means o would have been around about the 10th of each month). . Counting back 10 days and using average cycle length of 30 days. I think I will o on the 9th or 10th of September. So there you helped me already as a fertility specialist! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## MolGold

Welcome new ladies :)

Aw cutie.. Sorry for AF. :(

Jersey girl fx this is your bfp!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, sorry been busy doing chores with DH.... We'll be out in a few minutes to get groceries for a week... As usual, very very busy day off. This is what you get when you only have one day off... Dont feel like its off though we're busier this day than during workdays....
> 
> JerseyGirl, FX it stays that way and you get your :bfp: in no time.
> 
> Jess, im so sorry your relaxation time turned out to be allergic reaction. Maybe one of those things you mixed is bad in your skin.....
> 
> Cutieq, sorry for AF.... :hugs:
> 
> Mary, can't wait til you BD again :haha: hope you're having a good stress free time during your stay with your parents.
> 
> AFM, nothing much to report aside from the pain i felt around midnight in my lower abdomen whenever i cough.... Crampy on my right side as always....
> 
> Welcome new members......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I hope this is your cycle! This month it feels like the days are draaaaggggiinnngggggg :dohh:


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry Cutieq that AF showed her ugly face. FX'd that this is your cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, according to google I found a few ladies saying that they got this round about time implantation bleeding would show (2 or so days after implantation). Some say that certain prenatal vitamins can do this or maybe a light infection.
> I'm hoping that in Cutie's case it's the first option :bfp:
> 
> lol ur just like me. I have sooo much knowledge about ttc now that I'm truly thinking about becoming a fertility specialist. I already learned most of the stuff id need to know for schooling. I think itd be a perfect fit :) lol. After ttc for so long, I know things that I never thought id have to learn!
> 
> Hahaha. Having read through this thread from the very first page I think you would be great at it! You have soooo much useful info and good at charting. Maybe you can do that online with your e-bay business :thumbup:
> Plus I enjoy obsessing over the other ladies' symptoms while waiting to get to o date!
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and so far its looking like the change in environment isn't affecting my temp much at all so that's good. I'm hoping it stays that way and im also hoping that staying with another woman who has a diff cycle than me might mess my O dates up. We shall see in about 6-7 days :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it all goes well and that you o like normal.
> 
> AFM: I'm following your advice you gave me when af started about counting back 14 days to see when I might have ovulated. When I checked I saw all my past cycles had af start on the 24th of the month(that means o would have been around about the 10th of each month). . Counting back 10 days and using average cycle length of 30 days. I think I will o on the 9th or 10th of September. So there you helped me already as a fertility specialist! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I am glad to be of some help! :) So from the info u just gave me, I'd guess you O around cd15-17, depending on your LP length, so as a specialist...hahaha...i recommend to start bding around CD 12/13 (incase O is a few days earlier than expected) and keep bding every other day or so until CD 17/18 and I think you'll have your sticky bean in no time! There will def always be swimmers awaiting ur eggy, thats for sure! I figured id throw that little plan out there incase you want to try it out :) I never thought id be making plans ahead of time for intercourse...LoL. We gota do what we gota do! I hope this month brings u lots of luck & TONS of baby dust!!Click to expand...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> lol I am glad to be of some help! :) So from the info u just gave me, I'd guess you O around cd15-17, depending on your LP length, so as a specialist...hahaha...i recommend to start bding around CD 12/13 (incase O is a few days earlier than expected) and keep bding every other day or so until CD 17/18 and I think you'll have your sticky bean in no time! There will def always be swimmers awaiting ur eggy, thats for sure! I figured id throw that little plan out there incase you want to try it out :) I never thought id be making plans ahead of time for intercourse...LoL. We gota do what we gota do! I hope this month brings u lots of luck & TONS of baby dust!!

Expecting to o then as well. Fx and thanks for the plan!! This waiting to o time is dragging and driving me nuts! I need something to obsess over :haha:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Cutie Af is sooo mean! Witch huntin time! 
Go Jerseygirl Go! Fx times infinity!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

pitbullmomma said:


> Cutie Af is sooo mean! Witch huntin time!
> Go Jerseygirl Go! Fx times infinity!

Thanks...I'm going alright, lol! I won't know until tomorrow! So one more suppository tonight :(. At least I will know what my progesterone level is and if this stuff is working. Only thing is is if I'm not preggo, when will the witch come?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, sorry been busy doing chores with DH.... We'll be out in a few minutes to get groceries for a week... As usual, very very busy day off. This is what you get when you only have one day off... Dont feel like its off though we're busier this day than during workdays....
> 
> JerseyGirl, FX it stays that way and you get your :bfp: in no time.
> 
> Jess, im so sorry your relaxation time turned out to be allergic reaction. Maybe one of those things you mixed is bad in your skin.....
> 
> Cutieq, sorry for AF.... :hugs:
> 
> Mary, can't wait til you BD again :haha: hope you're having a good stress free time during your stay with your parents.
> 
> AFM, nothing much to report aside from the pain i felt around midnight in my lower abdomen whenever i cough.... Crampy on my right side as always....
> 
> Welcome new members......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I hope this is your cycle! This month it feels like the days are draaaaggggiinnngggggg :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks! Trying my best :)


----------



## JerseyGirl98

One thing that kind of bothers me about some of my friends who have kids. They always say, " Just wait 'til you have kids....!" or " I can't wait until you have kids!" Code word for I want you to experience the struggle that I go through, etc. I don't think that is nice. I know having children is hard. I have friends that also say that I would make a great mom, which is a nice thing to say. Some people are jealous sometimes because if you are childless, you have more freedom to do things. I would love to have children at this point because I am ready. I've done my fair share of partying and traveling and now it is my turn! I think children are a blessing!

Just wish people would have better intensions. I would never wish anything negative on my friends.

:bfp: and :dust: for all of us!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> One thing that kind of bothers me about some of my friends who have kids. They always say, " Just wait 'til you have kids....!" or " I can't wait until you have kids!" Code word for I want you to experience the struggle that I go through, etc. I don't think that is nice. I know having children is hard. I have friends that also say that I would make a great mom, which is a nice thing to say. Some people are jealous sometimes because if you are childless, you have more freedom to do things. I would love to have children at this point because I am ready. I've done my fair share of partying and traveling and now it is my turn! I think children are a blessing!
> 
> Just wish people would have better intensions. I would never wish anything negative on my friends.
> 
> :bfp: and :dust: for all of us!

Can we say insensitive much? Jeez not cool to say especially if it is something you are longing for! 

Cannot wait for your test results!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> One thing that kind of bothers me about some of my friends who have kids. They always say, " Just wait 'til you have kids....!" or " I can't wait until you have kids!" Code word for I want you to experience the struggle that I go through, etc. I don't think that is nice. I know having children is hard. I have friends that also say that I would make a great mom, which is a nice thing to say. Some people are jealous sometimes because if you are childless, you have more freedom to do things. I would love to have children at this point because I am ready. I've done my fair share of partying and traveling and now it is my turn! I think children are a blessing!
> 
> Just wish people would have better intensions. I would never wish anything negative on my friends.
> 
> :bfp: and :dust: for all of us!
> 
> Can we say insensitive much? Jeez not cool to say especially if it is something you are longing for!
> 
> Cannot wait for your test results!!!Click to expand...

Yea, I don't know what's wrong with folks~ I'll pray for them!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Update on me: I am now craving Strawberry Milk. I need like 4 gallons. I hope this is a good sign and that I'm not just weird. 

Why is testing day still 7 days away? Agggghhh


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:

Aww, that's nice of you! Um, they told me tomorrow. I left a message @ 7 AM with the main office that I go to but by the time she returned my call (3 hrs later) it was too late to test there...would have received an answer by now. SO, I had to go to the secondary location for the beta and they will tell me tomorrow(allegedly). The only symptoms I had was residual headache from last night and felling like AF was coming; so much so that I wore a liner....how funny is that when I'm going to get a Beta test done, lol! SMH:nope:! Did you see my chart? I was totally expecting a lower temp today...shocked as hell that it went up. Maybe it's an outlier!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

pitbullmomma said:


> Update on me: I am now craving Strawberry Milk. I need like 4 gallons. I hope this is a good sign and that I'm not just weird.
> 
> Why is testing day still 7 days away? Agggghhh

Nothing wrong with that! As I was driving home from my appt., I passed not 1, not 2 but, 3 McDonalds on the highway....I wanted a cheese burger and fries so bad that I went to the drive thru! I normally do not stop to eat fast food but I just had to!

Baby dust all around!!!


----------



## pitbullmomma

FX and baby dust Jersey!! Keep us updated!


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> pitbullmomma said:
> 
> 
> Update on me: I am now craving Strawberry Milk. I need like 4 gallons. I hope this is a good sign and that I'm not just weird.
> 
> Why is testing day still 7 days away? Agggghhh
> 
> Nothing wrong with that! As I was driving home from my appt., I passed not 1, not 2 but, 3 McDonalds on the highway....I wanted a cheese burger and fries so bad that I went to the drive thru! I normally do not stop to eat fast food but I just had to!
> 
> Baby dust all around!!!Click to expand...


FX to you jill and Jerseygirl...... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Oh you guys....... My day sucked. How is your day going?

For details check my blog.... It's too long to re-write


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> Aww, that's nice of you! Um, they told me tomorrow. I left a message @ 7 AM with the main office that I go to but by the time she returned my call (3 hrs later) it was too late to test there...would have received an answer by now. SO, I had to go to the secondary location for the beta and they will tell me tomorrow(allegedly). The only symptoms I had was residual headache from last night and felling like AF was coming; so much so that I wore a liner....how funny is that when I'm going to get a Beta test done, lol! SMH:nope:! Did you see my chart? I was totally expecting a lower temp today...shocked as hell that it went up. Maybe it's an outlier!Click to expand...

FX for BFP! Please let us know as soons as you get results for dr.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Update on me: I am now craving Strawberry Milk. I need like 4 gallons. I hope this is a good sign and that I'm not just weird.
> 
> Why is testing day still 7 days away? Agggghhh

FX Jill, I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Oh you guys....... My day sucked. How is your day going?
> 
> For details check my blog.... It's too long to re-write

Sorry your day sucked! Do you think the bruising came from kids at school?


----------



## mdscpa

Any news JerseyGirl??? FX it's :bfp:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

In the future, I will stop bbt charting once on progesterone because it is the only reason why my temp is still high. I will only use it for ovulatory purposes. Also, I want to do a Beta a day or 2 prior to the beginning of the next cycle. That way menses can probably start on time for the next round.


----------



## JerseyGirl98

mdscpa said:


> Any news JerseyGirl??? FX it's :bfp:

No, not yet! But, I don't feel pregnant and I know the temps are misleading due to the meds. They will say negative I'm sure but I still want to know how well the progesterone works this cycle that way, when I do fall pregnant, they know to adjust the meds accordingly. That's the only benefit at this time.


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Any news JerseyGirl??? FX it's :bfp:
> 
> No, not yet! But, I don't feel pregnant and I know the temps are misleading due to the meds. They will say negative I'm sure but I still want to know how well the progesterone works this cycle that way, when I do fall pregnant, they know to adjust the meds accordingly. That's the only benefit at this time.Click to expand...

FX you get your :bfp: this time.... I too was on progesterone for the last two cycles. I feel think it lengthens my luteal phase (LP) but it never increased my temps they stayed the same pattern like the previous cycles. This cycle is unmedicated but i continue taking metformin due to PCOS. I have my progesterone but will not take it this time to see what will happen to my LP. I'm only at 6dpo waiting for 10dpo onwards to see if temps go downward. That's when my temp starts to fall...... I'm praying it won't this time and we get :bfp: even without the help of clomid/FSH/trigger shot.....

Lots of :dust: to ALL of US........


----------



## JerseyGirl98

mdscpa said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Any news JerseyGirl??? FX it's :bfp:
> 
> No, not yet! But, I don't feel pregnant and I know the temps are misleading due to the meds. They will say negative I'm sure but I still want to know how well the progesterone works this cycle that way, when I do fall pregnant, they know to adjust the meds accordingly. That's the only benefit at this time.Click to expand...
> 
> FX you get your :bfp: this time.... I too was on progesterone for the last two cycles. I feel think it lengthens my luteal phase (LP) but it never increased my temps they stayed the same pattern like the previous cycles. This cycle is unmedicated but i continue taking metformin due to PCOS. I have my progesterone but will not take it this time to see what will happen to my LP. I'm only at 6dpo waiting for 10dpo onwards to see if temps go downward. That's when my temp starts to fall...... I'm praying it won't this time and we get :bfp: even without the help of clomid/FSH/trigger shot.....
> 
> Lots of :dust: to ALL of US........Click to expand...

Really? It didn't affect your temps? See, I wouldn't know because this is the first time that I am temping and the second time I'm on progesterone. The first time I was on the meds, I had all kinds of symptoms. This time, not so much. Last month my period was 2 days late and I was bloated....thought I was preggo! Did you do a P4 this cycle? Are you waiting for BFP to take progesterone? I hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-08-30 at 7.11.50 AM.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JerseyGirl98

JerseyGirl98 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Any news JerseyGirl??? FX it's :bfp:
> 
> No, not yet! But, I don't feel pregnant and I know the temps are misleading due to the meds. They will say negative I'm sure but I still want to know how well the progesterone works this cycle that way, when I do fall pregnant, they know to adjust the meds accordingly. That's the only benefit at this time.Click to expand...
> 
> FX you get your :bfp: this time.... I too was on progesterone for the last two cycles. I feel think it lengthens my luteal phase (LP) but it never increased my temps they stayed the same pattern like the previous cycles. This cycle is unmedicated but i continue taking metformin due to PCOS. I have my progesterone but will not take it this time to see what will happen to my LP. I'm only at 6dpo waiting for 10dpo onwards to see if temps go downward. That's when my temp starts to fall...... I'm praying it won't this time and we get :bfp: even without the help of clomid/FSH/trigger shot.....
> 
> Lots of :dust: to ALL of US........Click to expand...
> 
> Really? It didn't affect your temps? See, I wouldn't know because this is the first time that I am temping and the second time I'm on progesterone. The first time I was on the meds, I had all kinds of symptoms. This time, not so much. Last month my period was 2 days late and I was bloated....thought I was preggo! Did you do a P4 this cycle? Are you waiting for BFP to take progesterone? I hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!Click to expand...

I just looked at your chart and this month is looking really good so far! Wow, looks like a rocket ship!! So your LP is 9-10 days?


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Any news JerseyGirl??? FX it's :bfp:
> 
> No, not yet! But, I don't feel pregnant and I know the temps are misleading due to the meds. They will say negative I'm sure but I still want to know how well the progesterone works this cycle that way, when I do fall pregnant, they know to adjust the meds accordingly. That's the only benefit at this time.Click to expand...
> 
> FX you get your :bfp: this time.... I too was on progesterone for the last two cycles. I feel think it lengthens my luteal phase (LP) but it never increased my temps they stayed the same pattern like the previous cycles. This cycle is unmedicated but i continue taking metformin due to PCOS. I have my progesterone but will not take it this time to see what will happen to my LP. I'm only at 6dpo waiting for 10dpo onwards to see if temps go downward. That's when my temp starts to fall...... I'm praying it won't this time and we get :bfp: even without the help of clomid/FSH/trigger shot.....
> 
> Lots of :dust: to ALL of US........Click to expand...
> 
> Really? It didn't affect your temps? See, I wouldn't know because this is the first time that I am temping and the second time I'm on progesterone. The first time I was on the meds, I had all kinds of symptoms. This time, not so much. Last month my period was 2 days late and I was bloated....thought I was preggo! Did you do a P4 this cycle? Are you waiting for BFP to take progesterone? I hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!Click to expand...

I won't be doing P4 but i did the last cycle before starting clomid/fsh/trigger and based on that i ovulated on my own.... But doc said it's weak ovulation. The last two cycles were medicated but they never ask me do the P4 anymore which i think is pointless since i'm taking progesterone. My temp went down as usual even before stopping the meds. You're supposed to take progesterone for 10-14 days after O was confirmed and expect AF 4-5 days after stopping it. It just made my LP longer, I guess, i'm not sure but I will just wait for AF or pass my longest LP (17days) before i do a test. And if that's :bfp: i will definitely ask my doc if i need to take a progesterone or not.....

Your temp is still high i would suggest you stop progesterone by this time if your preggo your body should be producing it. Coz if your not preggo, you might be delaying your :af:. But i pray this is not due to the med and you'll get your :bfp: soon.... 

Baby :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> I just looked at your chart and this month is looking really good so far! Wow, looks like a rocket ship!! So your LP is 9-10 days?

I hope it continues to fly... :haha:

I usually have dips 2/3dpo and 5/6 dpo.... This cycle looks different dipped at 4dpo and no dips at 5/6 dpo.... although i don't want to look at it as a sign just to be devastated in the end... also my temps at 5/6dpo for the last two cycles were the same as follows:

5dpo - 97.9
6dpo - 97.5 

I just noticed it today, but this cycle they were 98.09 and 98.45. Who knows my progesterone level is good this time... Oh, by the way, they put me on progesterone because my lining is thin at only 7mm they wanted it to be at 12mm for a successful implantation.....


----------



## JerseyGirl98

mdscpa said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at your chart and this month is looking really good so far! Wow, looks like a rocket ship!! So your LP is 9-10 days?
> 
> I hope it continues to fly... :haha:
> 
> I usually have dips 2/3dpo and 5/6 dpo.... This cycle looks different dipped at 4dpo and no dips at 5/6 dpo.... although i don't want to look at it as a sign just to be devastated in the end... also my temps at 5/6dpo for the last two cycles were the same as follows:
> 
> 5dpo - 97.9
> 6dpo - 97.5
> 
> I just noticed it today, but this cycle they were 98.09 and 98.45. Who knows my progesterone level is good this time... Oh, by the way, they put me on progesterone because my lining is thin at only 7mm they wanted it to be at 12mm for a successful implantation.....Click to expand...

Mine was at 7 too that's why I can't wait to find out my results. Only time will tell for us!


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl98 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at your chart and this month is looking really good so far! Wow, looks like a rocket ship!! So your LP is 9-10 days?
> 
> I hope it continues to fly... :haha:
> 
> I usually have dips 2/3dpo and 5/6 dpo.... This cycle looks different dipped at 4dpo and no dips at 5/6 dpo.... although i don't want to look at it as a sign just to be devastated in the end... also my temps at 5/6dpo for the last two cycles were the same as follows:
> 
> 5dpo - 97.9
> 6dpo - 97.5
> 
> I just noticed it today, but this cycle they were 98.09 and 98.45. Who knows my progesterone level is good this time... Oh, by the way, they put me on progesterone because my lining is thin at only 7mm they wanted it to be at 12mm for a successful implantation.....Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was at 7 too that's why I can't wait to find out my results. Only time will tell for us!Click to expand...

FX it's just a shy :bfp: for you hun..... I have everything crossed for you....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MolGold

Fx for bfps for us all, girls!

AFM I am only 7dpo too and I tested anyway, that too not with fmu .. Bfn ofcourse! Lol!I know there's still time.. Fx for lucky sept!


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Fx for bfps for us all, girls!
> 
> AFM I am only 7dpo too and I tested anyway, that too not with fmu .. Bfn ofcourse! Lol!I know there's still time.. Fx for lucky sept!

Sorry for the :bfn: MolGold.... I'm sure it's very early you could have not implanted yet... Im 6dpo today (a day late than you)..... Aren't you gonna temp to see where it is now especially you're entering the 2nd week of TWW tomorrow?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> lol I am glad to be of some help! :) So from the info u just gave me, I'd guess you O around cd15-17, depending on your LP length, so as a specialist...hahaha...i recommend to start bding around CD 12/13 (incase O is a few days earlier than expected) and keep bding every other day or so until CD 17/18 and I think you'll have your sticky bean in no time! There will def always be swimmers awaiting ur eggy, thats for sure! I figured id throw that little plan out there incase you want to try it out :) I never thought id be making plans ahead of time for intercourse...LoL. We gota do what we gota do! I hope this month brings u lots of luck & TONS of baby dust!!
> 
> Expecting to o then as well. Fx and thanks for the plan!! This waiting to o time is dragging and driving me nuts! I need something to obsess over :haha:Click to expand...

I second Mary.....BD around early O and late O.... So if you want to catch it I'd say BD around CD11/13/15/17/19. This was our plan this cycle but haven't BD today at CD19 we were both tired and seeing my temp on the high side i know it won't make a difference.... In any case you missed the O day, still you're good coz you have :spermy: waiting because you will definitely hit the day before O which is highly recommended day to conceive.... 

Lots of BABY :dust: WunnaBubba.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne!!! I just cannot wait to get back into the tww. It feels like this is the longest BNGT (haha) ever. Normally I almost don't think about o time until it's much closer. This time around I've been thinking about o since af started. I'm just hoping for a birthday bfp. Turning 26 on the 26th of Sept and hoping that could be lucky for me


----------



## pitbullmomma

How is everyone today? Just checking in to say hi, I'm on lunch at work. Boo. 

Adding crazyyyy dreams to my symptom list. No sore bbs yet, but only 7dpo. Anyone ever not have sore bbs as a sign? 

Have a wonderful holiday weekend ladies! This round of baby dust is on me!

Love
Jill


----------



## Wishing1010

Daphne, your chart is looking great!!!

FX and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:

BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.

Let the chuch say "Amen!"


----------



## Jrepp

Today was a really good day. I walked up to hubby's work to get the car. In case you were wondering: it took 45 minutes to walk there and 30 minutes when I used the electric scooter. Then I went to walmart and target shopping. I forgot more allergy meds though so I'll have to go back in a few days. I did get hives again today all over my back. So I don't think the meds are working.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Today was a really good day. I walked up to hubby's work to get the car. In case you were wondering: it took 45 minutes to walk there and 30 minutes when I used the electric scooter. Then I went to walmart and target shopping. I forgot more allergy meds though so I'll have to go back in a few days. I did get hives again today all over my back. So I don't think the meds are working.

That's crazy that you are getting hives still. :( I'm sorry that your body is being so uncooperative!!!


----------



## Jrepp

It is what it is. We all have our problems....mine just happens to be a body that can't sort itself out. If that is my biggest problem in life I'd say I have it pretty good.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Daphne, your chart is looking great!!!
> 
> FX and lots of sticky :dust:

Thanks Kenna...... It still so early though like today a dip by .2. Still can't wait for my temps starting at 10dpo....


Baby :dust: to US ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Today was a really good day. I walked up to hubby's work to get the car. In case you were wondering: it took 45 minutes to walk there and 30 minutes when I used the electric scooter. Then I went to walmart and target shopping. I forgot more allergy meds though so I'll have to go back in a few days. I did get hives again today all over my back. So I don't think the meds are working.

Hi Jess, i have read your blog just before getting up from bed this morning... It's great that you had a very good day..... I'm just so sorry about the hives..... Hope it will leave you for good..... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the chuch say "Amen!"Click to expand...

Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne!!! I just cannot wait to get back into the tww. It feels like this is the longest BNGT (haha) ever. Normally I almost don't think about o time until it's much closer. This time around I've been thinking about o since af started. I'm just hoping for a birthday bfp. Turning 26 on the 26th of Sept and hoping that could be lucky for me

Just enjoy BNGT... :haha: I was like that when i was waiting for O, actually waiting to BD again as planned not the O... DH keeps on telling me this feels like eternity when we were waiting for CD13, lol.... 

Tomorrow's gonna be your birth month so wishing you get a :bfp: that'll be the greatest gift.... 

AFM, achy legs started last night until today... I just feel weak..... Maybe from work........ 7dpo today, 3 more days and i'll see where my temp is going....

Lots of BABY :dust: to you even though you're not TTC this cycle.. I mean you are, it's your DH who doesn't :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

How's everyone???? So silent this days, everyone's on BNGT :haha:

Hope you all ladies are ok...... Happy waiting to ovulate......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> How's everyone???? So silent this days, everyone's on BNGT :haha:
> 
> Hope you all ladies are ok...... Happy waiting to ovulate......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm having the WORST day!!!!! I don't feel like a wife today :cry:
I feel like a domestic worker. I mean I work all week and then weekends I clean the house. No help whatsoever! I just cannot handle it anymore. Just up and left without DH knowing I left and took my book. Sitting by the sea now. Cannot stop crying long enough to actually follow what is going on in my book.

I just want to feel special :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone???? So silent this days, everyone's on BNGT :haha:
> 
> Hope you all ladies are ok...... Happy waiting to ovulate......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I'm having the WORST day!!!!! I don't feel like a wife today :cry:
> I feel like a domestic worker. I mean I work all week and then weekends I clean the house. No help whatsoever! I just cannot handle it anymore. Just up and left without DH knowing I left and took my book. Sitting by the sea now. Cannot stop crying long enough to actually follow what is going on in my book.
> 
> I just want to feel special :cry:Click to expand...

So sorry for that WunnaBubba...... Most men feel so comfortable when their wives are doing almost everything for a long time. They tend to forget that everyone has responsibilities and need to help each other..... Maybe you leaving and without him telling would give him a hint (i hope so), if not i'm gonna give him a silent protest til he realized something is up..... We live in a generation when the wives are expected to do household chores but it should not be the case.... DH should always help. After all, they never married a maid....

Hope you get well soon and DH makes something special for you....

:hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne. I just cannot get used to the fact that things have to change. We've been together almost 8 years and in the beginning we would hold hands when we go out, we kissed a lot more and we bd a lot more as well. It was fun and I felt that I was desirable and irresistable to him. It has all changed and I just want to feel like that again!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone???? So silent this days, everyone's on BNGT :haha:
> 
> Hope you all ladies are ok...... Happy waiting to ovulate......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I'm having the WORST day!!!!! I don't feel like a wife today :cry:
> I feel like a domestic worker. I mean I work all week and then weekends I clean the house. No help whatsoever! I just cannot handle it anymore. Just up and left without DH knowing I left and took my book. Sitting by the sea now. Cannot stop crying long enough to actually follow what is going on in my book.
> 
> I just want to feel special :cry:Click to expand...

Aww Hun :( I'm sorry you are having a rough time. I came home after performing a wedding ceremony (I was at the wedding for like 11 hrs) and there were dishes and stuff everywhere. I thought that maybe if I started cleaning up, he would help too. Nope...he let me clean it all up myself. I told him I need to be spoiled, it's not fair that I bust my butt all week at work and then nothing gets done if I don't do it around the house. 

Oops, sorry I got all about myself there for a minute. Just wanted to show you I completely understand. Maybe you will come home to a super clean home, or something else super special. Try to relax and not cry, you deserve some relaxation.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone???? So silent this days, everyone's on BNGT :haha:
> 
> Hope you all ladies are ok...... Happy waiting to ovulate......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I'm having the WORST day!!!!! I don't feel like a wife today :cry:
> I feel like a domestic worker. I mean I work all week and then weekends I clean the house. No help whatsoever! I just cannot handle it anymore. Just up and left without DH knowing I left and took my book. Sitting by the sea now. Cannot stop crying long enough to actually follow what is going on in my book.
> 
> I just want to feel special :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Hun :( I'm sorry you are having a rough time. I came home after performing a wedding ceremony (I was at the wedding for like 11 hrs) and there were dishes and stuff everywhere. I thought that maybe if I started cleaning up, he would help too. Nope...he let me clean it all up myself. I told him I need to be spoiled, it's not fair that I bust my butt all week at work and then nothing gets done if I don't do it around the house.
> 
> Oops, sorry I got all about myself there for a minute. Just wanted to show you I completely understand. Maybe you will come home to a super clean home, or something else super special. Try to relax and not cry, you deserve some relaxation.Click to expand...

Thx Kenna, I'm glad I'm not the only one, but only glad in the sense that there are people who understand. Not glad though that we have to struggle as such.
Got back home and brought us take-aways for lunch. House just as I left it but sitting by the sea helped calm me a little so not too bothered by it now. Just going to leave it as is. I don't have fight left for today...


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the church say "Amen!"Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?Click to expand...

It was a Beta and I forgot to ask about my progesterone level. At this point, I can't wait for period to start so that I can move forward. How are things with you?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the church say "Amen!"Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a Beta and I forgot to ask about my progesterone level. At this point, I can't wait for period to start so that I can move forward. How are things with you?Click to expand...

Hope she comes soon so you cab get ready for next cycle.

I'm okay (now), day started off rough and had a major cry fest. Went to the beach to read book which calmed me down. Back home and in bed reading some more. Feeling much better. 

Other than that ttc wise I'm becoming so impatient waiting for o :haha:
Only expecting it round about 9th/10th of Sept...


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne. I just cannot get used to the fact that things have to change. We've been together almost 8 years and in the beginning we would hold hands when we go out, we kissed a lot more and we bd a lot more as well. It was fun and I felt that I was desirable and irresistable to him. It has all changed and I just want to feel like that again!

Awe, I know how you feel. Take some time to yourself and then make sure you let dh know what's up. 



Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone???? So silent this days, everyone's on BNGT :haha:
> 
> Hope you all ladies are ok...... Happy waiting to ovulate......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I'm having the WORST day!!!!! I don't feel like a wife today :cry:
> I feel like a domestic worker. I mean I work all week and then weekends I clean the house. No help whatsoever! I just cannot handle it anymore. Just up and left without DH knowing I left and took my book. Sitting by the sea now. Cannot stop crying long enough to actually follow what is going on in my book.
> 
> I just want to feel special :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Hun :( I'm sorry you are having a rough time. I came home after performing a wedding ceremony (I was at the wedding for like 11 hrs) and there were dishes and stuff everywhere. I thought that maybe if I started cleaning up, he would help too. Nope...he let me clean it all up myself. I told him I need to be spoiled, it's not fair that I bust my butt all week at work and then nothing gets done if I don't do it around the house.
> 
> Oops, sorry I got all about myself there for a minute. Just wanted to show you I completely understand. Maybe you will come home to a super clean home, or something else super special. Try to relax and not cry, you deserve some relaxation.Click to expand...

Did you officiate the wedding or just go to a wedding? 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the church say "Amen!"Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a Beta and I forgot to ask about my progesterone level. At this point, I can't wait for period to start so that I can move forward. How are things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hope she comes soon so you cab get ready for next cycle.
> 
> I'm okay (now), day started off rough and had a major cry fest. Went to the beach to read book which calmed me down. Back home and in bed reading some more. Feeling much better.
> 
> Other than that ttc wise I'm becoming so impatient waiting for o :haha:
> Only expecting it round about 9th/10th of Sept...Click to expand...

I'm glad things are better


----------



## Wishing1010

I officiated it Jess :)


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the church say "Amen!"Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a Beta and I forgot to ask about my progesterone level. At this point, I can't wait for period to start so that I can move forward. How are things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hope she comes soon so you cab get ready for next cycle.
> 
> I'm okay (now), day started off rough and had a major cry fest. Went to the beach to read book which calmed me down. Back home and in bed reading some more. Feeling much better.
> 
> Other than that ttc wise I'm becoming so impatient waiting for o :haha:
> Only expecting it round about 9th/10th of Sept...Click to expand...

Gosh, the witch is here already! lol


----------



## Wishing1010

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the church say "Amen!"Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a Beta and I forgot to ask about my progesterone level. At this point, I can't wait for period to start so that I can move forward. How are things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hope she comes soon so you cab get ready for next cycle.
> 
> I'm okay (now), day started off rough and had a major cry fest. Went to the beach to read book which calmed me down. Back home and in bed reading some more. Feeling much better.
> 
> Other than that ttc wise I'm becoming so impatient waiting for o :haha:
> Only expecting it round about 9th/10th of Sept...Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, the witch is here already! lolClick to expand...

She finally came?!


----------



## mdscpa

JerseyGirl, im so sorry for the :bfn: and the :witch: arriving.... But glad you can finally start over. Since when did you stop progesterone?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the support and understanding ladies!!!! I haven't been on this thread very long but I feel so "at home" with you guys! I appreciate it very much. 

Once again sorry for your BFN JerseyGirl but atleast af is here and now you can get going again. 
It's funny but it has happened to me twice already where I thought I could be pg, the I poas and an hour later the witch is here taunting me. Now if I joke that if I want af to start I just poas :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks for the support and understanding ladies!!!! I haven't been on this thread very long but I feel so "at home" with you guys! I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Once again sorry for your BFN JerseyGirl but atleast af is here and now you can get going again.
> It's funny but it has happened to me twice already where I thought I could be pg, the I poas and an hour later the witch is here taunting me. Now if I joke that if I want af to start I just poas :haha:

this happened to me several times. Every time i POAS, the ugly witch comes with vengeance hours or a day later.... Even DH noticed, so sometimes he just scare it by telling me, "Oh, let's take a PT, she might come after." Hours later, she rears her ugly face..... It's like she is sleeping and POAS is her alarm clock.... :haha:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Wishing1010 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the church say "Amen!"Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a Beta and I forgot to ask about my progesterone level. At this point, I can't wait for period to start so that I can move forward. How are things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hope she comes soon so you cab get ready for next cycle.
> 
> I'm okay (now), day started off rough and had a major cry fest. Went to the beach to read book which calmed me down. Back home and in bed reading some more. Feeling much better.
> 
> Other than that ttc wise I'm becoming so impatient waiting for o :haha:
> Only expecting it round about 9th/10th of Sept...Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, the witch is here already! lolClick to expand...
> 
> She finally came?!Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

I'm 2 days late but I was 2 days late last month w/o progesterone. Is it normal to have a late period but still ovulate on time? I really thought I was going to ovulate 2 days late this past cycle.


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for AF jersey girl.. Bad bad witch :(

Wannabubba I'm glad you're better now. I feel my weekend are for serving the family and weekdays for serving my boss :( no one helps me out with home chores though dh takes care of buying n paying for stuff. But yes appreciatn afterwards is essential. 

Haha I too have been getting AF the day I poas. So starting early this cycle.. Testing tomorrow! Fx!

Hope you are feeling better Jess! :flower:

How's everyone else? Hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## Wishing1010

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the time difference is between myself (23h30) and yourself, JerseyGirl. Just wanted to know when you are expecting your results from dr? ... And I'll be praying for your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> BFN. I'm not going to worry so much about it. It will happen when it's suppose to happen. It's really out of my hands. I was just telling a friend that you cannot stress/worry about things that are out of your control. Only God is in control so we just have to trust that he knows what is good for all of us. I'm going to leave it at that but I really hope everyone else have better success this cycle.
> 
> Let the church say "Amen!"Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! So sorry about the BFN! Was it pee or blood test that dr did?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a Beta and I forgot to ask about my progesterone level. At this point, I can't wait for period to start so that I can move forward. How are things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hope she comes soon so you cab get ready for next cycle.
> 
> I'm okay (now), day started off rough and had a major cry fest. Went to the beach to read book which calmed me down. Back home and in bed reading some more. Feeling much better.
> 
> Other than that ttc wise I'm becoming so impatient waiting for o :haha:
> Only expecting it round about 9th/10th of Sept...Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, the witch is here already! lolClick to expand...
> 
> She finally came?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!Click to expand...

I'm sorry Hun but at least you can move on to this new cycle...I hope it's the one!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

JerseyGirl98 said:


> I'm 2 days late but I was 2 days late last month w/o progesterone. Is it normal to have a late period but still ovulate on time? I really thought I was going to ovulate 2 days late this past cycle.

How long is your LP?


----------



## pitbullmomma

I'm so sorry Jerseygirl :( :( I vote we all go on a witch hunt! I'll get the torches...and smore fixings. 

So I'm 8dpo today...more of the same...lots of CM, itchy bbs, VIVID dreams (one involving Darren Criss from Glee being a vampire who ate pool noodles) but I'm adding dizzily spells and a full feeling to my list which has been a good sign in the past. 

Also, I have a CP question. I never check because it's given me nothing but headaches in the past but I checked just for shits and giggles today and it's still very high and fairly soft (a little firm but nothing horrible). Is this a good sign or is CP just totally unreliable and different for everyone? I'm using my constant ewcm as a good sign, but I'm just curious as to everyone else's ideas. 

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday! 

Baby dust all around!
Jill


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Jrepp said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 2 days late but I was 2 days late last month w/o progesterone. Is it normal to have a late period but still ovulate on time? I really thought I was going to ovulate 2 days late this past cycle.
> 
> How long is your LP?Click to expand...

13 days


----------



## JerseyGirl98

pitbullmomma said:


> I'm so sorry Jerseygirl :( :( I vote we all go on a witch hunt! I'll get the torches...and smore fixings.
> 
> So I'm 8dpo today...more of the same...lots of CM, itchy bbs, VIVID dreams (one involving Darren Criss from Glee being a vampire who ate pool noodles) but I'm adding dizzily spells and a full feeling to my list which has been a good sign in the past.
> 
> Also, I have a CP question. I never check because it's given me nothing but headaches in the past but I checked just for shits and giggles today and it's still very high and fairly soft (a little firm but nothing horrible). Is this a good sign or is CP just totally unreliable and different for everyone? I'm using my constant ewcm as a good sign, but I'm just curious as to everyone else's ideas.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!
> 
> Baby dust all around!
> Jill

You sound like you could be pregnant! Do you chart?


----------



## pitbullmomma

JerseyGirl98 said:


> pitbullmomma said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Jerseygirl :( :( I vote we all go on a witch hunt! I'll get the torches...and smore fixings.
> 
> So I'm 8dpo today...more of the same...lots of CM, itchy bbs, VIVID dreams (one involving Darren Criss from Glee being a vampire who ate pool noodles) but I'm adding dizzily spells and a full feeling to my list which has been a good sign in the past.
> 
> Also, I have a CP question. I never check because it's given me nothing but headaches in the past but I checked just for shits and giggles today and it's still very high and fairly soft (a little firm but nothing horrible). Is this a good sign or is CP just totally unreliable and different for everyone? I'm using my constant ewcm as a good sign, but I'm just curious as to everyone else's ideas.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!
> 
> Baby dust all around!
> Jill
> 
> You sound like you could be pregnant! Do you chart?Click to expand...

No :( I'm one of those crazy girls who hasn't gotten around to charting yet. I keep saying I should then I don't. If I'm not preggo this round then bring on the charting!
.....but hopefully I am.


----------



## MolGold

I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?
 



Attached Files:







_20140901_103106.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> I'm so sorry Jerseygirl :( :( I vote we all go on a witch hunt! I'll get the torches...and smore fixings.
> 
> So I'm 8dpo today...more of the same...lots of CM, itchy bbs, VIVID dreams (one involving Darren Criss from Glee being a vampire who ate pool noodles) but I'm adding dizzily spells and a full feeling to my list which has been a good sign in the past.
> 
> Also, I have a CP question. I never check because it's given me nothing but headaches in the past but I checked just for shits and giggles today and it's still very high and fairly soft (a little firm but nothing horrible). Is this a good sign or is CP just totally unreliable and different for everyone? I'm using my constant ewcm as a good sign, but I'm just curious as to everyone else's ideas.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!
> 
> Baby dust all around!
> Jill

I am absolutely obsessed with my cp during the tww and literally check it every single time I go to the loo :haha: 
Unfortunately all of that checking still hasn't made me an expert so I cannot say. However on google many ladies say that their cp is high during pregnancy.

I hope these are all good signs for you and that you have the stickiest :bfp: ever!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?

I see something not sure what it is, but I see a line there :hugs: How many dpo are you today???
I hope this is it!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?

I'm seeing something Molgold, your on your 9dpo today right? So it might be early why it's faint.. But i def see it.... FX it becomes darker..... :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?
> 
> I'm seeing something Molgold, your on your 9dpo today right? So it might be early why it's faint.. But i def see it.... FX it becomes darker..... :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I hope it gets darker to, Daphne! Then we have a BFP to start our thread's lucky September off on!!
So excited :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?
> 
> I'm seeing something Molgold, your on your 9dpo today right? So it might be early why it's faint.. But i def see it.... FX it becomes darker..... :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it gets darker to, Daphne! Then we have a BFP to start our thread's lucky September off on!!
> So excited :happydance:Click to expand...

And spread the :dust: to all ladies in this thread and we all get our :bfp: this cycle......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If a Monday morning starts out like mine has I just want to get back in to bed and wake up all from over again :haha:
Now not much hope for the week ahead! Stressed already but at least still smiling.
"Just smile and wave, smile and wave" :wave:

Just 9-10 more days before O - driving myself crazy... brace yourself ladies I might go full ****** during my tww lol 

I hope you guys have better luck with your day! 

Lots of :hugs: and sticky :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WunnaBubba2 said:


> If a Monday morning starts out like mine has I just want to get back in to bed and wake up all from over again :haha:
> Now not much hope for the week ahead! Stressed already but at least still smiling.
> "Just smile and wave, smile and wave" :wave:
> 
> Just 9-10 more days before O - driving myself crazy... brace yourself ladies I might go full ****** during my tww lol
> 
> I hope you guys have better luck with your day!
> 
> Lots of :hugs: and sticky :dust:

Oops it seems that a word I thought was normal is not??? Hence the ***** :haha:
Anyway meant to say that I might just go full loony during my tww.


----------



## MolGold

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?
> 
> I see something not sure what it is, but I see a line there :hugs: How many dpo are you today???
> I hope this is it!!!!!Click to expand...

I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. I only have these cheapies here in India. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> I see something not sure what it is, but I see a line there :hugs: How many dpo are you today???
> I hope this is it!!!!!

I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. I only have these cheapies here in India. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.[/QUOTE]

I hope this is it!!!! FX and many much dust xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. I only have these cheapies here in India. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.

Okay sorry but I just cannot help myself... how many hours until it is tomorrow where you are??? I'm just so excited and wishing this is it for your! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?
> 
> I see something not sure what it is, but I see a line there :hugs: How many dpo are you today???
> I hope this is it!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. I only have these cheapies here in India. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.Click to expand...

I think you'll get darker line tomorrow.... I'm only 8dpo today, 9 more days til i start POAS (as per FF) if i manage to reach 17dpo when not on progesterone.... 

Feels like there's going to be a :bfp: celebration this month...... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. I only have these cheapies here in India. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.
> 
> Okay sorry but I just cannot help myself... how many hours until it is tomorrow where you are??? I'm just so excited and wishing this is it for your! :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Hahahahah..... Like you i cannot wait as well...... Think tomorrow is longer than tww... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold, what made you do the test? Did you feel something different?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. I only have these cheapies here in India. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.
> 
> Okay sorry but I just cannot help myself... how many hours until it is tomorrow where you are??? I'm just so excited and wishing this is it for your! :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahah..... Like you i cannot wait as well...... Think tomorrow is longer than tww... :haha:Click to expand...

Yup, I am going crazy over here and it's not even my tww :dohh:


----------



## MrsB1982

MolGold said:


> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?

Yesssssssss!!!! Have you tested again yet?????????:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning girls! :hi:

In a good mood today, the :witch: has gone which can only mean one thing....its BNGT!!! :sex: :haha:

How are all you girls this morning? Are you all as excited and impatient as me waiting for Molgold to get her butt on here and let us know if she has tested again yet and got a stronger line????? :shrug::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girls! :hi:
> 
> In a good mood today, the :witch: has gone which can only mean one thing....its BNGT!!! :sex: :haha:
> 
> How are all you girls this morning? Are you all as excited and impatient as me waiting for Molgold to get her butt on here and let us know if she has tested again yet and got a stronger line????? :shrug::happydance:

Yup very excited. She said she will test again "tomorrow" with fmu, but not sure with the time difference and all when "tomorrow" is for her.

I'm glad the witch is gone and that you can start BNGT as well!! :wohoo:

I hope that MolGold's :bfp: will be the start of all the bfp's to follow this month!!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! :hi:
> 
> In a good mood today, the :witch: has gone which can only mean one thing....its BNGT!!! :sex: :haha:
> 
> How are all you girls this morning? Are you all as excited and impatient as me waiting for Molgold to get her butt on here and let us know if she has tested again yet and got a stronger line????? :shrug::happydance:
> 
> Yup very excited. She said she will test again "tomorrow" with fmu, but not sure with the time difference and all when "tomorrow" is for her.
> 
> I'm glad the witch is gone and that you can start BNGT as well!! :wohoo:
> 
> I hope that MolGold's :bfp: will be the start of all the bfp's to follow this month!!!!!Click to expand...

Ooh yeah that would be nice wouldn't it? :thumbup:

So how far away are you do you think to the big O? XX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Ooh yeah that would be nice wouldn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So how far away are you do you think to the big O? XX

Urgh don't even get me going... ok you got me going lol :wacko:

I'm expecting it to be about 9 or 10 September.
Calculators all say 9th is O day and if I count back 14 days from start of af (same date for the last 4 months) then it's the 10th.
Either one of those suits me just fine because that still leaves me enough time to get a :bfp: before my birthday on the 26th :yipee:

I'm just soooo impatient. I know BNGT time is fun and all but it's almost as if it feels a bit pointless if I am not o'ing
Aaargghhh I cannot believe I just "said that out loud" lol :saywhat:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck molgold! I have soo much crossed for you!!!



I'm still trying to get settled into my parents. Its not easy, since my bro is still here but we're managing. Our fertile period officially starts today so we shall see if I am able to get my bding in! FX!

The news is on and of course they're referring to 2014 as the "baby boom" and they're talking about the record breaking numbers of births in my city this yr...where's my 2014 baby? :( Dont worry ladies, we will all be apart of this "2014 BABY BOOM", I know it! It made me cry just watching the news lol. I dont like the way they were wording things for us ttc'ers. FX for tons of :dust: and luck for.this thread! We need a rush of BFPS! FX!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yeah that would be nice wouldn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So how far away are you do you think to the big O? XX
> 
> Urgh don't even get me going... ok you got me going lol :wacko:
> 
> I'm expecting it to be about 9 or 10 September.
> Calculators all say 9th is O day and if I count back 14 days from start of af (same date for the last 4 months) then it's the 10th.
> Either one of those suits me just fine because that still leaves me enough time to get a :bfp: before my birthday on the 26th :yipee:
> 
> I'm just soooo impatient. I know BNGT time is fun and all but it's almost as if it feels a bit pointless if I am not o'ing
> Aaargghhh I cannot believe I just "said that out loud" lol :saywhat:Click to expand...

Ha ha ha!!! I know what you mean though! :haha:

I think according to the calendars that I am due to O around the 12th or 13th which is good as they land on a Friday and Sat and for some reason I always feel more up for it on a wknd! :haha:

Going to get the ball rolling with the hubby this week then as of next week make him 'do it' Tues, Thursday, Friday and Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck molgold! I have soo much crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get settled into my parents. Its not easy, since my bro is still here but we're managing. Our fertile period officially starts today so we shall see if I am able to get my bding in! FX!
> 
> Rhe new

Woo hoo! You are in BNGT too? Yay! :happydance:

I am sure you will come up with something...how about a surprise shower together? :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck molgold! I have soo much crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get settled into my parents. Its not easy, since my bro is still here but we're managing. Our fertile period officially starts today so we shall see if I am able to get my bding in! FX!
> 
> Rhe new
> 
> Woo hoo! You are in BNGT too? Yay! :happydance:
> 
> I am sure you will come up with something...how about a surprise shower together? :haha:Click to expand...

we actually tend to shower daily together so that could work :) the only thing is I dont like the water part of it for the swimmers! Lol I know we'll figure it out :)

Sorry about the typo at the end....i added more after I accidentally hit the "submit" button lol. I still cannot get over the news and the fact that the record number of babies are being born this year. Where's our sticky beans?!! PRETTY PLEASE?!?! lol :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck molgold! I have soo much crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get settled into my parents. Its not easy, since my bro is still here but we're managing. Our fertile period officially starts today so we shall see if I am able to get my bding in! FX!
> 
> The news is on and of course they're referring to 2014 as the "baby boom" and they're talking about the record breaking numbers of births in my city this yr...where's my 2014 baby? :( Dont worry ladies, we will all be apart of this "2014 BABY BOOM", I know it! It made me cry just watching the news lol. I dont like the way they were wording things for us ttc'ers. FX for tons of :dust: and luck for.this thread! We need a rush of BFPS! FX!

FX for you Mary. I know you'll get the bd in just right and who knows what fun things you guys can come up with so that the parentals don't know your doing it lol
I know how you feel about the news but 2014 is not over yet! So even if you do not give birth in 2014 you'll be conceiving in 2014 and be the start of a new 2015 record!! 



MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yeah that would be nice wouldn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So how far away are you do you think to the big O? XX
> 
> Urgh don't even get me going... ok you got me going lol :wacko:
> 
> I'm expecting it to be about 9 or 10 September.
> Calculators all say 9th is O day and if I count back 14 days from start of af (same date for the last 4 months) then it's the 10th.
> Either one of those suits me just fine because that still leaves me enough time to get a :bfp: before my birthday on the 26th :yipee:
> 
> I'm just soooo impatient. I know BNGT time is fun and all but it's almost as if it feels a bit pointless if I am not o'ing
> Aaargghhh I cannot believe I just "said that out loud" lol :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I know what you mean though! :haha:
> 
> I think according to the calendars that I am due to O around the 12th or 13th which is good as they land on a Friday and Sat and for some reason I always feel more up for it on a wknd! :haha:
> 
> Going to get the ball rolling with the hubby this week then as of next week make him 'do it' Tues, Thursday, Friday and Sunday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like a great plan! Put your foot down and make him :haha: FX and lots of :dust: for all of us


----------



## MrsB1982

I have a good feeling about this cycle for all of us ladies:thumbup::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies,

Thanks for all the support. Its just 4PM right now so 16 hours till next test? I cannot wait either, I am just hoping and praying its not another evap or faulty test that got me hopeful.

Daphne, I always end up getting AF the day I think of testing so I started early this cycle. Also, bad AF like cramps from 7dpo :|

Mary, Mrs B and WannaBubba Wow the best time going on for you ladies, BNGT to glory! :D

really? Baby boom? Well apparently we are all part of the 2015 boom as WannaBubba said .. FX we get there!


----------



## MrsB1982

Too excited for you Molgold!! Got everything crossed!! xxxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yeah that would be nice wouldn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So how far away are you do you think to the big O? XX
> 
> Urgh don't even get me going... ok you got me going lol :wacko:
> 
> I'm expecting it to be about 9 or 10 September.
> Calculators all say 9th is O day and if I count back 14 days from start of af (same date for the last 4 months) then it's the 10th.
> Either one of those suits me just fine because that still leaves me enough time to get a :bfp: before my birthday on the 26th :yipee:
> 
> I'm just soooo impatient. I know BNGT time is fun and all but it's almost as if it feels a bit pointless if I am not o'ing
> Aaargghhh I cannot believe I just "said that out loud" lol :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I know what you mean though! :haha:
> 
> I think according to the calendars that I am due to O around the 12th or 13th which is good as they land on a Friday and Sat and for some reason I always feel more up for it on a wknd! :haha:
> 
> Going to get the ball rolling with the hubby this week then as of next week make him 'do it' Tues, Thursday, Friday and Sunday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds a good plan MrsB..... Remember, if you haven't seen a "sustained thermal shift" don't stop you :sex: yet..... Don't worry, we're gonna stalk your chart and see the possibility. Are you going to try opk at the same time?

Edit: Oh, just don't forget the possibility of O'ing early. Better if you have a plan this week as well just in case.

Lot's of :bfp: coming, in shaa Allah (God Willing).



:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks mdscpa! :flower:

So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then? 

I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Its just 4PM right now so 16 hours till next test? I cannot wait either, I am just hoping and praying its not another evap or faulty test that got me hopeful.
> 
> Daphne, I always end up getting AF the day I think of testing so I started early this cycle. Also, bad AF like cramps from 7dpo :|
> 
> Mary, Mrs B and WannaBubba Wow the best time going on for you ladies, BNGT to glory! :D
> 
> really? Baby boom? Well apparently we are all part of the 2015 boom as WannaBubba said .. FX we get there!


Me too... I'm just waiting for something different in my chart come 10-12dpo then maybe i won't have to wait for 17dpo before i test... Right now i just can't do it yet....

I just noticed you put it on FF already, ticker says + hpt..... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Thanks mdscpa! :flower:
> 
> So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then?
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! don't wait for the temp rise, a sustained thermal shift comfirms O already passed....... Usually, the last low temp before the rise is O day..... When you said you expect it on 13th are you referring to the day of this month or CD? I think you are fertile from CD11-CD18..... That's just my best guess.


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mdscpa! :flower:
> 
> So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then?
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! don't wait for the temp rise, a sustained thermal shift comfirms O already passed....... Usually, the last low temp before the rise is O day..... When you said you expect it on 13th are you referring to the day of this month or CD? I think you are fertile from CD11-CD18..... That's just my best guess.Click to expand...

Ah, okie doke! :thumbup:

I meant 13th Sept so around CD16 but then again it could happen anytime from CD16 up until CD19 with my cycles ranging from 29 to 32 days!! :wacko:

I will go on your advice though and start from CD11 until CD18 :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

MolGold said:


> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?

I see a line tooo!!!!:happydance:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mdscpa! :flower:
> 
> So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then?
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! don't wait for the temp rise, a sustained thermal shift comfirms O already passed....... Usually, the last low temp before the rise is O day..... When you said you expect it on 13th are you referring to the day of this month or CD? I think you are fertile from CD11-CD18..... That's just my best guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, okie doke! :thumbup:
> 
> I meant 13th Sept so around CD16 but then again it could happen anytime from CD16 up until CD19 with my cycles ranging from 29 to 32 days!! :wacko:
> 
> I will go on your advice though and start from CD11 until CD18 :thumbup:Click to expand...

You can go to the dollar tree and get some as well as preg tests. That's all I use now!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Its just 4PM right now so 16 hours till next test? I cannot wait either, I am just hoping and praying its not another evap or faulty test that got me hopeful.
> 
> Daphne, I always end up getting AF the day I think of testing so I started early this cycle. Also, bad AF like cramps from 7dpo :|
> 
> Mary, Mrs B and WannaBubba Wow the best time going on for you ladies, BNGT to glory! :D
> 
> really? Baby boom? Well apparently we are all part of the 2015 boom as WannaBubba said .. FX we get there!

Urgh still sooooo long to go. I'm so excited for you and have all the faith that you will get a stronger and darker line when you test again.

:coffee:

Ok who am I kidding I'm freaking out :wohoo: this month is going to be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Its just 4PM right now so 16 hours till next test? I cannot wait either, I am just hoping and praying its not another evap or faulty test that got me hopeful.
> 
> Daphne, I always end up getting AF the day I think of testing so I started early this cycle. Also, bad AF like cramps from 7dpo :|
> 
> Mary, Mrs B and WannaBubba Wow the best time going on for you ladies, BNGT to glory! :D
> 
> really? Baby boom? Well apparently we are all part of the 2015 boom as WannaBubba said .. FX we get there!
> 
> Urgh still sooooo long to go. I'm so excited for you and have all the faith that you will get a stronger and darker line when you test again.
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> Ok who am I kidding I'm freaking out :wohoo: this month is going to be awesome!!!!!!Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha !!! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mdscpa! :flower:
> 
> So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then?
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! don't wait for the temp rise, a sustained thermal shift comfirms O already passed....... Usually, the last low temp before the rise is O day..... When you said you expect it on 13th are you referring to the day of this month or CD? I think you are fertile from CD11-CD18..... That's just my best guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, okie doke! :thumbup:
> 
> I meant 13th Sept so around CD16 but then again it could happen anytime from CD16 up until CD19 with my cycles ranging from 29 to 32 days!! :wacko:
> 
> I will go on your advice though and start from CD11 until CD18 :thumbup:Click to expand...

This cycle is going to be your first FULL cycle charting, we still have no clue how long your normal LP is. Average LP is 14 days but it could be anywhere from 10-16 days. Let's say you have 16days LP, deduct that from your shortest and longest cycle, you will get CD13 and CD16 as possible O day... So to be safe, sex around that time would be best plus few days before and after that. That's why i said, CD11-CD18 could be your fertile window..... 

Ovulation - can happen anytime of the cycle
Luteal Phase (LP) - mostly fixed or the same for you, +(-) 1-3 days....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:flow::flow::flow: SPRING HAS SPRUNG :flow::flow::flow:

Today is the 1st spring day and the sun is shining. It is really good to be living only a few 100 metres from the sea.

Problem is I am stuck at the office and have absolutely no desire to work anymore for the day... Luckily only 2 more hours to go.


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mdscpa! :flower:
> 
> So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then?
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! don't wait for the temp rise, a sustained thermal shift comfirms O already passed....... Usually, the last low temp before the rise is O day..... When you said you expect it on 13th are you referring to the day of this month or CD? I think you are fertile from CD11-CD18..... That's just my best guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, okie doke! :thumbup:
> 
> I meant 13th Sept so around CD16 but then again it could happen anytime from CD16 up until CD19 with my cycles ranging from 29 to 32 days!! :wacko:
> 
> I will go on your advice though and start from CD11 until CD18 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This cycle is going to be your first FULL cycle charting, we still have no clue how long your normal LP is. Average LP is 14 days but it could be anywhere from 10-16 days. Let's say you have 16days LP, deduct that from your shortest and longest cycle, you will get CD13 and CD16 as possible O day... So to be safe, sex around that time would be best plus few days before and after that. That's why i said, CD11-CD18 could be your fertile window.....
> 
> Ovulation - can happen anytime of the cycle
> Luteal Phase (LP) - mostly fixed or the same for you, +(-) 1-3 days....Click to expand...

Thank you so much for checking my charts out and giving me some advice :thumbup:

Just ordered some 10 OPK strips too, when do I start using them? xx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mdscpa! :flower:
> 
> So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then?
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! don't wait for the temp rise, a sustained thermal shift comfirms O already passed....... Usually, the last low temp before the rise is O day..... When you said you expect it on 13th are you referring to the day of this month or CD? I think you are fertile from CD11-CD18..... That's just my best guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, okie doke! :thumbup:
> 
> I meant 13th Sept so around CD16 but then again it could happen anytime from CD16 up until CD19 with my cycles ranging from 29 to 32 days!! :wacko:
> 
> I will go on your advice though and start from CD11 until CD18 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This cycle is going to be your first FULL cycle charting, we still have no clue how long your normal LP is. Average LP is 14 days but it could be anywhere from 10-16 days. Let's say you have 16days LP, deduct that from your shortest and longest cycle, you will get CD13 and CD16 as possible O day... So to be safe, sex around that time would be best plus few days before and after that. That's why i said, CD11-CD18 could be your fertile window.....
> 
> Ovulation - can happen anytime of the cycle
> Luteal Phase (LP) - mostly fixed or the same for you, +(-) 1-3 days....Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for checking my charts out and giving me some advice :thumbup:
> 
> Just ordered some 10 OPK strips too, when do I start using them? xxClick to expand...

10? Ok, we need to distribute that by hopefully catching early O and late O, my shortest cycle (27day) put my O at CD11, i know every woman is different, so it could be different for you. I'd say you can start at cd8 like i did just in case you O very early, but that would screw up if you O late and have not enough OPKs. Guess you can start from CD11, with SMU (second morning urine) between 10am to 8pm, based on my research. I did mine at 11:30am every day and i got positive opk on the 7th day testing...... I only did 1 test a day, although they say test twice a day (mid day and night) once you know you're on your fertile window. I just didn't but made it the same time each day, i'm just saving CBD OPK coz it's so expensive. If you look at my chart, FF put my O day before my + opk.... I got negative opks on CD12 and CD13, i just removed it to make the crosshairs solid. CD13 was the last day i got a lower temp, so i'm guessing I O'ed later that night or early morning of CD14.

OPKs are not that accurate, FF says if you see fertile CM, never stop having intercourse just in case you haven't Oed yet.... 

Oh, by the way, the OPK i got is advanced, it's supposed to read surge in estrogen which gives you flashing smiley before the LH surge which causes a solid smiley face... I never got flashing smiley, all of a sudden it gave me a solid face so no clue i'm about to O. We just timed our BD on CD13 as planned and to have new batch of swimmers expecting i will O later but it didn't happened. O day was put that day so i'm not entirely confident with our timing this time..... Coz i wanted to hit the day before and O day....


----------



## MrsB1982

I didn't realise I needed so many!! :wacko:Thought that 10 would be enough...hey ho! I will just have to ration them out this cycle then.

They are the strips that show a line if that makes any difference as couldn't afford to spend more than a couple of quid...:nope:

I think I will start using them a week from today (CD12) and see how I get on. 

I am hoping with regular temp tracking and OPK use as of next week, FF can give me a more accurate chart this cycle and I will hopefully get some of these crosshairs that all you guys have on your charts too! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> I didn't realise I needed so many!! :wacko:Thought that 10 would be enough...hey ho! I will just have to ration them out this cycle then.
> 
> They are the strips that show a line if that makes any difference as couldn't afford to spend more than a couple of quid...:nope:
> 
> I think I will start using them a week from today (CD12) and see how I get on.
> 
> I am hoping with regular temp tracking and OPK use as of next week, FF can give me a more accurate chart this cycle and I will hopefully get some of these crosshairs that all you guys have on your charts too! :haha:

If i could get a stips i could unfortunately i can only order the digitals as they don't deliver strips here maybe because they have them here.

CD12 is fine, just try to track your CM as well, i never tried checking CP so i have no clue or idea to share about it. Let's pray you won't get an early O before using OPK.... Other ladies here are expert on strips so try to upload the photo and they can help you if it's positive or not...... I'm sure you'll get that crosshairs (CH) soon..... And see if your :sex: timing is good.

Lots of :baby: dust: to you hun.....


----------



## pitbullmomma

Starting to feel discouraged. 

I had all this hope and I woke up this am (9dpo) to no more copious amounts of CM. Still have some, but it's mainly creamy with some ewcm. Bummed

Still have crazy dreams, and some cramps/pulling muscles so we'll see. It's not over until AF shows. Anyone else experience a loss of symptoms at 9dpo?

Baby dust!
Jill


----------



## MrsB1982

pitbullmomma said:


> Starting to feel discouraged.
> 
> I had all this hope and I woke up this am (9dpo) to no more copious amounts of CM. Still have some, but it's mainly creamy with some ewcm. Bummed
> 
> Still have crazy dreams, and some cramps/pulling muscles so we'll see. It's not over until AF shows. Anyone else experience a loss of symptoms at 9dpo?
> 
> Baby dust!
> Jill

Try not to get too down hun, you aren't out until the evil :witch: arrives! 

We are all :ninja::gun::grr: her for you right now to keep her at bay!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megamegan

Hi everyone, just popping in to say hi and give some :dust:

(Edit: hi new people! I was here a while ago so I'm not some random person popping in Lol)

Just wanted to say to Jill, don't lose hope, I didn't have a marked change in CM until my second trimester!! I know you've been pregnant before but usually each pregnancy is different, so don't lose hope. 

Also I see a lot of people trying to figure out CP. To each their own, but I would highly recommend throwing that one out the window. It is completely unreliable and I believe any sign people have seen was just a coincidence- I really think our bodies are all so different and that dang cervical position will even change from cycle to cycle. I just wanted to say that, not to offend anyone who wants to use it, but to save you some heartache because other things (temping, CM usually, and good ole waiting to test) are way more accurate. I wish everyone sticky beans asap. <3


----------



## pitbullmomma

Thanks Megan! That makes me feel better. I'm trying to keep my head up, every pregnancy IS different and I just have to remember that.


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Megan, we miss you here... it's been ages since you last popped in.... Hope everything is going great as usual....... 

FX i get some of the dust you sprinkled :haha:


----------



## Megamegan

Hey Daphne :) I don't have a lot to say in here, so I just follow along and figured I'll chime in if I feel the urge to say anything. I'm doing fine, pretty easygoing pregnancy except for my crazy mood swings. I'll let you guys know the gender when we find out in a few weeks, too. I have bump pics in my journal if anyone cares to look :)


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Hey Daphne :) I don't have a lot to say in here, so I just follow along and figured I'll chime in if I feel the urge to say anything. I'm doing fine, pretty easygoing pregnancy except for my crazy mood swings. I'll let you guys know the gender when we find out in a few weeks, too. I have bump pics in my journal if anyone cares to look :)

Oh, don't give me some your mood swings though, lol :haha: Im subscribed to your journal even Chealsey's just stalking for updates, :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Starting to feel discouraged.
> 
> I had all this hope and I woke up this am (9dpo) to no more copious amounts of CM. Still have some, but it's mainly creamy with some ewcm. Bummed
> 
> Still have crazy dreams, and some cramps/pulling muscles so we'll see. It's not over until AF shows. Anyone else experience a loss of symptoms at 9dpo?
> 
> Baby dust!
> Jill

Hey, I had that on my previous cycle and got discouraged as well. :nope:

It however doesn't mean that it is a bad sign for you. Still have my FX for you! Don't loose hope yet, still early :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> pitbullmomma said:
> 
> 
> Starting to feel discouraged.
> 
> I had all this hope and I woke up this am (9dpo) to no more copious amounts of CM. Still have some, but it's mainly creamy with some ewcm. Bummed
> 
> Still have crazy dreams, and some cramps/pulling muscles so we'll see. It's not over until AF shows. Anyone else experience a loss of symptoms at 9dpo?
> 
> Baby dust!
> Jill
> 
> Try not to get too down hun, you aren't out until the evil :witch: arrives!
> 
> We are all :ninja::gun::grr: her for you right now to keep her at bay!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I call dibs on the :ninja: 
I like to karate chop her! :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

MolGold said:


> I tested this am and at first I saw nothing. In 3 minutes time I see a line.. I am trying not to get my hopes up as it still could be an evap or ink run off. Do you ladies see anything?

I do see a line, but I can't tell if it has color or not. Good luck testing in the am.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yeah that would be nice wouldn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So how far away are you do you think to the big O? XX
> 
> Urgh don't even get me going... ok you got me going lol :wacko:
> 
> I'm expecting it to be about 9 or 10 September.
> Calculators all say 9th is O day and if I count back 14 days from start of af (same date for the last 4 months) then it's the 10th.
> Either one of those suits me just fine because that still leaves me enough time to get a :bfp: before my birthday on the 26th :yipee:
> 
> I'm just soooo impatient. I know BNGT time is fun and all but it's almost as if it feels a bit pointless if I am not o'ing
> Aaargghhh I cannot believe I just "said that out loud" lol :saywhat:Click to expand...

Pre -o bding is important to keep dh's swimmers healthy. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck molgold! I have soo much crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get settled into my parents. Its not easy, since my bro is still here but we're managing. Our fertile period officially starts today so we shall see if I am able to get my bding in! FX!
> 
> Rhe new
> 
> Woo hoo! You are in BNGT too? Yay! :happydance:
> 
> I am sure you will come up with something...how about a surprise shower together? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> we actually tend to shower daily together so that could work :) the only thing is I dont like the water part of it for the swimmers! Lol I know we'll figure it out :)
> 
> Sorry about the typo at the end....i added more after I accidentally hit the "submit" button lol. I still cannot get over the news and the fact that the record number of babies are being born this year. Where's our sticky beans?!! PRETTY PLEASE?!?! lol :)Click to expand...

Can you turn the water on, get it in and then shower? Or shower, keep the water going and get it on. You can hang out in the bathroom for a bit before coming out.



MrsB1982 said:


> Thanks mdscpa! :flower:
> 
> So I should wait until my temp rises before I start BNGT then?
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any OPKs as we are pretty tight money wise atm but I might do actually this cycle, that's a good idea! :thumbup:

You may miss your opportunity if you wait until after the temp shift, as it signals ovulation has already occurred. Every other day will keep a fresh supply of sperm waiting for the egg. If you know roughly o day, have intercourse the day of o, the day before o and 2 days before o.



MrsB1982 said:


> I didn't realise I needed so many!! :wacko:Thought that 10 would be enough...hey ho! I will just have to ration them out this cycle then.
> 
> They are the strips that show a line if that makes any difference as couldn't afford to spend more than a couple of quid...:nope:
> 
> I think I will start using them a week from today (CD12) and see how I get on.
> 
> I am hoping with regular temp tracking and OPK use as of next week, FF can give me a more accurate chart this cycle and I will hopefully get some of these crosshairs that all you guys have on your charts too! :haha:

Depending on whether or not you know your o date roughly depends on how many tests you need to take. As long as you only take 1 test daily 10 should suffice. I prefer the strip tests because I am convinced the digitals are pre-programmed. Wondfo is a great brand and pretty cheap.



Megamegan said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to say hi and give some :dust:
> 
> (Edit: hi new people! I was here a while ago so I'm not some random person popping in Lol)
> 
> Just wanted to say to Jill, don't lose hope, I didn't have a marked change in CM until my second trimester!! I know you've been pregnant before but usually each pregnancy is different, so don't lose hope.
> 
> Also I see a lot of people trying to figure out CP. To each their own, but I would highly recommend throwing that one out the window. It is completely unreliable and I believe any sign people have seen was just a coincidence- I really think our bodies are all so different and that dang cervical position will even change from cycle to cycle. I just wanted to say that, not to offend anyone who wants to use it, but to save you some heartache because other things (temping, CM usually, and good ole waiting to test) are way more accurate. I wish everyone sticky beans asap. <3

Good to see you pop back in Megan. De miss you here.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks for the tip jess! I feel like I'm in high school again haha! 

MrsB, id def BD the 2-3 days BEFORE ur temp rise. Otherwise, you'd probably miss O. If u BD the couple before the rise, ull def have some swimmers up there awaiting! :) good luck!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, just few more days and your entering your fertile days.... It's BNGT :haha:

You mentioned high school, just today we got a news about a shooting in my alma mater. 3 teachers were dead and 4 got injured. Suspect is a cop who gone amok and now under the police's custody. He went inside the school with M16 and grenade. I just wish our government will return the death penalty..... Sorry, if other's are oppose to that. 

To make it worst, my youngest sister was there when it all unfolded she just looked for a place to hide.. Thank God she's safe....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Molgold, I see it! FX its even darker tomorrow! U can start Sept off nice and lucky for us! :) ive been saying this is the month for everyone.. Omg I would sooooo love if we all got our BFP's together!! That'd be a true miracle! <3 With all of our prayers together, it could happen!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, just few more days and your entering your fertile days.... It's BNGT :haha:

yeep! :) my fertile days actually start today and ends around CD11-12 so we'll probably bd every other night for the next 5 days or so. FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, just few more days and your entering your fertile days.... It's BNGT :haha:
> 
> yeep! :) my fertile days actually start today and ends around CD11-12 so we'll probably bd every other night for the next 5 days or so. FX!!Click to expand...

FX Mary........ I might extend the BD up to CD15, lol. there's nothing to lose just in case you O later... The only problem is the limited place around the house.... :haha: Hey, younger kids can sneak out and do what is prohibited by their parents i guess you both can do better and find some place sacred... :happydance::haha:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Maybe I was worrying for nothing, cm seems to be back in full swing this afternoon and I also seem to have more saliva than normal. Maybe I'm still in this ame after all. Stay away witch!


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Mary, just few more days and your entering your fertile days.... It's BNGT :haha:
> 
> You mentioned high school, just today we got a news about a shooting in my alma mater. 3 teachers were dead and 4 got injured. Suspect is a cop who gone amok and now under the police's custody. He went inside the school with M16 and grenade. I just wish our government will return the death penalty..... Sorry, if other's are oppose to that.
> 
> To make it worst, my youngest sister was there when it all unfolded she just looked for a place to hide.. Thank God she's safe....

How horrible! Glad your sister was ok.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Mary, just few more days and your entering your fertile days.... It's BNGT :haha:
> 
> You mentioned high school, just today we got a news about a shooting in my alma mater. 3 teachers were dead and 4 got injured. Suspect is a cop who gone amok and now under the police's custody. He went inside the school with M16 and grenade. I just wish our government will return the death penalty..... Sorry, if other's are oppose to that.
> 
> To make it worst, my youngest sister was there when it all unfolded she just looked for a place to hide.. Thank God she's safe....

That is insane! I'm so glad your sister is okay!!
I wish for death penalty in our country as well, I mean we have full grown men who know better that rape small children because they think it will cure their AIDS etc, sorry as well if people are against it but I think that nobody should live in fear! 
Once again so glad your sister is okay and that she's not too traumatised! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Maybe I was worrying for nothing, cm seems to be back in full swing this afternoon and I also seem to have more saliva than normal. Maybe I'm still in this ame after all. Stay away witch!

I hope this is it!!!! Stay away nasty ass witch!!! 
:dust:


----------



## MolGold

Hey Megan, do pop in more often.. We miss u at the thread.

Pitbullmomma fx you o soon! 

Mary get down to business :) lol

Daphne how horrible! Relieved your sister is fine. This is horrendous!

Thanks for the support ladies. I took another test right now. I did get another faint second line but it's wider and definitely pink. I just hope it wont getting lighter! 
The pic didnt come out that well, can you see it? 
I've ordered clearblue plus hpts that should arrive tomorrow... So next test at 12dpo. Omg it hasnt sunk in yet!
 



Attached Files:







_20140902_074859.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 19


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning! Finally MolGold my test fix for the day :haha:

I saw the one a bit clearer on yesterday's pic BUT I still see something on this one as well!!
I really hope it gets darker soon! Oh we gonna have a BFP party very very soon :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Ladies.... I finally got a chance to talk to my sister.... At first she was fine, then she started crying... She said, she saw him shoot the guy in the head a lot of times, a woman who was also shot started crawling on the ground waving her hand to my sister (maybe asking for help, telling her not to do any movement, or hide) then the killer saw the crawling woman went to her and shot her in the head. She (my sister) was just 2 meters away from the killer when he started running into one of the classrooms where teachers were having a meeting minutes before the shooting started. That's when she realized what was happening then hid at a coop where people were already hiding. That room was just next to the other room where the killer entered...Then they heard shots again. Two other teachers died there and four got injured. He went out again to get his M16 when they saw it they thought he will go to where they're hiding she thought she's gonna die that moment. But the killer went to the other building and held a class of students as hostage. After all the drama, the killer was caught. ambulance came with just 2 helpers, my sister is a nurse so she started helping, she went to the other room and saw a guy there, checked his pulse but it's too late his lips were all white... Then she started crying because moments ago she was talking to that teacher who seemed so happy and in just a blink of an eye his life was taken.... They said, before the killer went out to get his M16 he took one of the teacher's and tried to shoot him in the head twice. Good thing he went out not holding the teacher that's when they started running out of the room.... The odd thing was, the school had a program about crime prevention that morning and a team of police in the town went there to join the program held some speech... Then a crime happened late in the afternoon.

Casualties were: 3 teachers (1 guy, 2 ladies), 1 man a police (the killer's collector)

Injured 4 other teachers, of which 1 is in critical condition who got shot in the head she was my teacher years ago in physical education. 2 students were rushed to hospital as well due to panic attack.

It never happened before in that school.... It was a very old school. my mother studied there, who later became a head teacher and retired just last year. Even one of our previous President went there....

Makes you realized how life can be taken away in a split second.... :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Thanks Ladies.... I finally got a chance to talk to my sister.... At first she was fine, then she started crying... She said, she saw him shoot the guy in the head a lot of times, a woman who was also shot started crawling on the ground waving her hand to my sister (maybe asking for help, telling her not to do any movement, or hide) then the killer saw the crawling woman went to her and shot her in the head. She (my sister) was just 2 meters away from the killer when he started running into one of the classrooms where teachers were having a meeting minutes before the shooting started. That's when she realized what was happening then hid at a coop where people were already hiding. That room was just next to the other room where the killer entered...Then they heard shots again. Two other teachers died there and four got injured. He went out again to get his M16 when they saw it they thought he will go to where they're hiding she thought she's gonna die that moment. But the killer went to the other building and held a class of students as hostage. After all the drama, the killer was caught. ambulance came with just 2 helpers, my sister is a nurse so she started helping, she went to the other room and saw a guy there, checked his pulse but it's too late his lips were all white... Then she started crying because moments ago she was talking to that teacher who seemed so happy and in just a blink of an eye his life was taken.... They said, before the killer went out to get his M16 he took one of the teacher's and tried to shoot him in the head twice. Good thing he went out not holding the teacher that's when they started running out of the room.... The odd thing was, the school had a program about crime prevention that morning and a team of police in the town went there to join the program held some speech... Then a crime happened late in the afternoon.
> 
> Casualties were: 3 teachers (1 guy, 2 ladies), 1 man a police (the killer's collector)
> 
> Injured 4 other teachers, of which 1 is in critical condition who got shot in the head she was my teacher years ago in physical education. 2 students were rushed to hospital as well due to panic attack.
> 
> It never happened before in that school.... It was a very old school. my mother studied there, who later became a head teacher and retired just last year. Even one of our previous President went there....
> 
> Makes you realized how life can be taken away in a split second.... :(

Oh my!!! I cannot even begin to describe how glad I am she is okay, especially after reading the events unfold.

I have seen somebody pass away before but never somebody being killed! I really hope she will be okay in the aftermath.

Wow it is crazy that things like this happen in the world and in places where you are suppose to feel safe.

I hope you are okay as well! I know this must have been a shocker to your system as well being scared for her. Biggest of big :hugs: to you!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, how are you feeling about your temps so far? Do you think this one could be the :bfp: one?

Mary, I hope you got some fun :sex: in

MrsB I trust your BGNT is easier on you because I'm so impatient for some or other weird reason! Cannot wait to o :haha:

Pitbull Mamma, Kenna, Jess & Cutie how are you doing today?

I got to bed way late last night so sorry if I forgot to mention anyone


----------



## MolGold

Omg Daphne.. I can't imagine how traumatized your sis must be! I am just happy she's safe..

Here's my test all dried and inverted. Looks better this way.. :) I'm glad I got this on a different brand.

How is everyone today? :dust:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1409638219414.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Omg Daphne.. I can't imagine how traumatized your sis must be! I am just happy she's safe..
> 
> Here's my test all dried and inverted. Looks better this way.. :) I'm glad I got this on a different brand.
> 
> How is everyone today? :dust:

Yippee Yay I see it on both pics that you posted!
Now I cannot wait for it to get darker. 

I'm probably jumping the gun (as alwasys :haha:) Are you going to wait until af late (which she will obviously be) before going to dr?


----------



## mdscpa

I'm feeling fine..... Just got so worried about her when she won't reply my message... 3 of us are working abroad so we immediately contacted her as soon as we saw the news and her post. Hope she'll be fine.... thank you ladies.....

About my temp, I'm actually waiting for my temps starting at 10dpo to see what it could possibly mean, if it's going the same way as my previous cycle..... But of course, i wanted my temp to start increasing tomorrow or at 11dpo and beyond.... Although i still feel good about my temp staying at 98-ish and not giving me an abrupt dip... Now that i said this, i might jinx it again... I hope not.... We will see tomorrow.... I was actually expecting a lower or decreasing temp from 7-10dpo as implantation happens this time around. But beyond that, i want to see an upward pattern if this is :bfp:.... Can't wait for tomorrow's temp..


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Omg Daphne.. I can't imagine how traumatized your sis must be! I am just happy she's safe..
> 
> Here's my test all dried and inverted. Looks better this way.. :) I'm glad I got this on a different brand.
> 
> How is everyone today? :dust:

That's very nice..... FX for a darker line....... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I'm feeling fine..... Just got so worried about her when she won't reply my message... 3 of us are working abroad so we immediately contacted her as soon as we saw the news and her post. Hope she'll be fine.... thank you ladies.....
> 
> About my temp, I'm actually waiting for my temps starting at 10dpo to see what it could possibly mean, if it's going the same way as my previous cycle..... But of course, i wanted my temp to start increasing tomorrow or at 11dpo and beyond.... Although i still feel good about my temp staying at 98-ish and not giving me an abrupt dip... Now that i said this, i might jinx it again... I hope not.... We will see tomorrow.... I was actually expecting a lower or decreasing temp from 7-10dpo as implantation happens this time around. But beyond that, i want to see an upward pattern if this is :bfp:.... Can't wait for tomorrow's temp..

Cannot wait for your next temp either :winkwink:
Now I can obsess about your temps and MolGold's tests :thumbup:

I hope your temps do as you want them to do and that they lead you to your :bfp:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaah I think I'm being Facebook stalked. 
Got a message from some random dude that I do not know from anywhere declaring his admiration for my gorgeousness and wanting to be my friend...

... and I'm like laughing my ass off :rofl:

Ah now that I've stopped crying (laughter tears) I can move on... made my day lol


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling fine..... Just got so worried about her when she won't reply my message... 3 of us are working abroad so we immediately contacted her as soon as we saw the news and her post. Hope she'll be fine.... thank you ladies.....
> 
> About my temp, I'm actually waiting for my temps starting at 10dpo to see what it could possibly mean, if it's going the same way as my previous cycle..... But of course, i wanted my temp to start increasing tomorrow or at 11dpo and beyond.... Although i still feel good about my temp staying at 98-ish and not giving me an abrupt dip... Now that i said this, i might jinx it again... I hope not.... We will see tomorrow.... I was actually expecting a lower or decreasing temp from 7-10dpo as implantation happens this time around. But beyond that, i want to see an upward pattern if this is :bfp:.... Can't wait for tomorrow's temp..
> 
> Cannot wait for your next temp either :winkwink:
> Now I can obsess about your temps and MolGold's tests :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your temps do as you want them to do and that they lead you to your :bfp:Click to expand...

I hope for the same thing too...... Oh, molgold, can they make the delivery faster so you can immediately test with clearblue???? Here's another stalker aside from WunnaBubba :happydance:


----------



## MrsB1982

Oh Daphne! Your poor sister and family! She must be feeling so overwhelmed with being a survivor but also being in the thick of it and seeing people she knew have their lives taken away! I am sat at work crying reading her story. I truly hope she is ok, make sure she talks about it lots with family, friends and healthcare specialists.

FXd you get your BFP this cycle!!!!! :thumbup:

Molgold....OMG!!! You did it!! 
Hurray!!! :happydance::bfp::yipee::headspin::wohoo: I am so excited for you if couldn't already tell! :haha:

Wunnabubba...I am the same! Too excited and just want it to be next week so I am a week closer to O and BNGT actually matters and the little :spermy: are swimming for a reason! Lol 

How are the rest of you girlies? How are you Kenna?:flower:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahahaah I think I'm being Facebook stalked.
> Got a message from some random dude that I do not know from anywhere declaring his admiration for my gorgeousness and wanting to be my friend...
> 
> ... and I'm like laughing my ass off :rofl:
> 
> Ah now that I've stopped crying (laughter tears) I can move on... made my day lol

:haha: Maybe your DH made a different account :haha:

Maybe you can reply him and tell him you have 10 children and single, would you still be interested? Let's see his reaction lol.:haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahahaah I think I'm being Facebook stalked.
> Got a message from some random dude that I do not know from anywhere declaring his admiration for my gorgeousness and wanting to be my friend...
> 
> ... and I'm like laughing my ass off :rofl:
> 
> Ah now that I've stopped crying (laughter tears) I can move on... made my day lol

Ha ha ha!! I aren't on FBook anymore and that was a clear example of one the reasons why!! :haha:

Its nice to have someone make you feel good about yourself though who isn't a family member or husband etc occasionally though. :thumbup:

We have builders at our campus atm and the odd day I get a wolf whistle which always makes me chuckle! :rofl:


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaah I think I'm being Facebook stalked.
> Got a message from some random dude that I do not know from anywhere declaring his admiration for my gorgeousness and wanting to be my friend...
> 
> ... and I'm like laughing my ass off :rofl:
> 
> Ah now that I've stopped crying (laughter tears) I can move on... made my day lol
> 
> :haha: Maybe your DH made a different account :haha:
> 
> Maybe you can reply him and tell him you have 10 children and single, would you still be interested? Let's see his reaction lol.:haha:Click to expand...

That would be hilarious!!! Do it do it do it!!1 :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaah I think I'm being Facebook stalked.
> Got a message from some random dude that I do not know from anywhere declaring his admiration for my gorgeousness and wanting to be my friend...
> 
> ... and I'm like laughing my ass off :rofl:
> 
> Ah now that I've stopped crying (laughter tears) I can move on... made my day lol
> 
> :haha: Maybe your DH made a different account :haha:
> 
> Maybe you can reply him and tell him you have 10 children and single, would you still be interested? Let's see his reaction lol.:haha:Click to expand...

Bwahahahaahahaaha sounds like a plan! Will let you know if there is any response. I think my face is going to crack if I smile any more this is so flipping funny!


----------



## MrsB1982

Love it!!! :thumbup:

Jerseygirl, how are you today? Any more symptoms...? xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, molgold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: woohoo!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Thanks Ladies.... I finally got a chance to talk to my sister.... At first she was fine, then she started crying... She said, she saw him shoot the guy in the head a lot of times, a woman who was also shot started crawling on the ground waving her hand to my sister (maybe asking for help, telling her not to do any movement, or hide) then the killer saw the crawling woman went to her and shot her in the head. She (my sister) was just 2 meters away from the killer when he started running into one of the classrooms where teachers were having a meeting minutes before the shooting started. That's when she realized what was happening then hid at a coop where people were already hiding. That room was just next to the other room where the killer entered...Then they heard shots again. Two other teachers died there and four got injured. He went out again to get his M16 when they saw it they thought he will go to where they're hiding she thought she's gonna die that moment. But the killer went to the other building and held a class of students as hostage. After all the drama, the killer was caught. ambulance came with just 2 helpers, my sister is a nurse so she started helping, she went to the other room and saw a guy there, checked his pulse but it's too late his lips were all white... Then she started crying because moments ago she was talking to that teacher who seemed so happy and in just a blink of an eye his life was taken.... They said, before the killer went out to get his M16 he took one of the teacher's and tried to shoot him in the head twice. Good thing he went out not holding the teacher that's when they started running out of the room.... The odd thing was, the school had a program about crime prevention that morning and a team of police in the town went there to join the program held some speech... Then a crime happened late in the afternoon.
> 
> Casualties were: 3 teachers (1 guy, 2 ladies), 1 man a police (the killer's collector)
> 
> Injured 4 other teachers, of which 1 is in critical condition who got shot in the head she was my teacher years ago in physical education. 2 students were rushed to hospital as well due to panic attack.
> 
> It never happened before in that school.... It was a very old school. my mother studied there, who later became a head teacher and retired just last year. Even one of our previous President went there....
> 
> Makes you realized how life can be taken away in a split second.... :(

Omg...I'm so sorry Hun....what a crazy and scary situation for her to have been in. I am so thankful she is physically ok, but I know nothing can take the mental anguish away. I saw a neighbor shoot themselves in the head about 6 feet away from me when I was just 6 years old. I still remember like it was yesterday. :( time will ease some of the initial shock and confusion. Many prayers to her and all involved in that crisis.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahahaah I think I'm being Facebook stalked.
> Got a message from some random dude that I do not know from anywhere declaring his admiration for my gorgeousness and wanting to be my friend...
> 
> ... and I'm like laughing my ass off :rofl:
> 
> Ah now that I've stopped crying (laughter tears) I can move on... made my day lol

Haha!!! Wow, that's crazy! Secret admirer (or psycho stalker). :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry but I could not resist... who knows maybe this Texas Cowboy sends some money while we are at it :rofl:

My response: "Thanks for the compliment... but I've had 5 kids already and don't feel it. All kiddies under the age of 5. Struggling a bit as their daddies do not really contribute to the monthly expenses. Have a nice day"

Note 5 young kids by different "daddies" bwahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Oh Daphne! Your poor sister and family! She must be feeling so overwhelmed with being a survivor but also being in the thick of it and seeing people she knew have their lives taken away! I am sat at work crying reading her story. I truly hope she is ok, make sure she talks about it lots with family, friends and healthcare specialists.
> 
> FXd you get your BFP this cycle!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Molgold....OMG!!! You did it!!
> Hurray!!! :happydance::bfp::yipee::headspin::wohoo: I am so excited for you if couldn't already tell! :haha:
> 
> Wunnabubba...I am the same! Too excited and just want it to be next week so I am a week closer to O and BNGT actually matters and the little :spermy: are swimming for a reason! Lol
> 
> How are the rest of you girlies? How are you Kenna?:flower:

I'm doing well! Cruise is the day after tomorrow, I'm so stinkin excited!!! :) DH and I had some fun last night, not BD but other things if you know what I mean :blush: I marked it down as a X and a note on my chart, to keep track of when we last enjoyed one another. I'll use the AM/PM symbols for BD for the rest of the month. We needed to get some stress relief in while AF is still dwindling away. Hehehe.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Daphne! Your poor sister and family! She must be feeling so overwhelmed with being a survivor but also being in the thick of it and seeing people she knew have their lives taken away! I am sat at work crying reading her story. I truly hope she is ok, make sure she talks about it lots with family, friends and healthcare specialists.
> 
> FXd you get your BFP this cycle!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Molgold....OMG!!! You did it!!
> Hurray!!! :happydance::bfp::yipee::headspin::wohoo: I am so excited for you if couldn't already tell! :haha:
> 
> Wunnabubba...I am the same! Too excited and just want it to be next week so I am a week closer to O and BNGT actually matters and the little :spermy: are swimming for a reason! Lol
> 
> How are the rest of you girlies? How are you Kenna?:flower:
> 
> I'm doing well! Cruise is the day after tomorrow, I'm so stinkin excited!!! :) DH and I had some fun last night, not BD but other things if you know what I mean :blush: I marked it down as a X and a note on my chart, to keep track of when we last enjoyed one another. I'll use the AM/PM symbols for BD for the rest of the month. We needed to get some stress relief in while AF is still dwindling away. Hehehe.Click to expand...

Okay Kenna, we all know you are very excited for your cruise... but I have a huge favour to ask.
Can we by any chance persuade you to give your tickets to the witch?? I mean if she is away for a while we might all get :bfp:

Just putting it out there :haha:

Okay, all jokes aside I really hope you enjoy the trip very much!!! Start your new cycle off nice and relaxing!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Daphne! Your poor sister and family! She must be feeling so overwhelmed with being a survivor but also being in the thick of it and seeing people she knew have their lives taken away! I am sat at work crying reading her story. I truly hope she is ok, make sure she talks about it lots with family, friends and healthcare specialists.
> 
> FXd you get your BFP this cycle!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Molgold....OMG!!! You did it!!
> Hurray!!! :happydance::bfp::yipee::headspin::wohoo: I am so excited for you if couldn't already tell! :haha:
> 
> Wunnabubba...I am the same! Too excited and just want it to be next week so I am a week closer to O and BNGT actually matters and the little :spermy: are swimming for a reason! Lol
> 
> How are the rest of you girlies? How are you Kenna?:flower:
> 
> I'm doing well! Cruise is the day after tomorrow, I'm so stinkin excited!!! :) DH and I had some fun last night, not BD but other things if you know what I mean :blush: I marked it down as a X and a note on my chart, to keep track of when we last enjoyed one another. I'll use the AM/PM symbols for BD for the rest of the month. We needed to get some stress relief in while AF is still dwindling away. Hehehe.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Kenna, we all know you are very excited for your cruise... but I have a huge favour to ask.
> Can we by any chance persuade you to give your tickets to the witch?? I mean if she is away for a while we might all get :bfp:
> 
> Just putting it out there :haha:
> 
> Okay, all jokes aside I really hope you enjoy the trip very much!!! Start your new cycle off nice and relaxing!Click to expand...

:rofl: I would give my tickets to her in a heartbeat if she would leave us all alone for the next 10 months or so!!!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Boobs a killer since 5dpo..... I hope all this pain means something good....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Boobs a killer since 5dpo..... I hope all this pain means something good....

Hope so 2!! Is is out of ordinary for you?


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry but I could not resist... who knows maybe this Texas Cowboy sends some money while we are at it :rofl:
> 
> My response: "Thanks for the compliment... but I've had 5 kids already and don't feel it. All kiddies under the age of 5. Struggling a bit as their daddies do not really contribute to the monthly expenses. Have a nice day"
> 
> Note 5 young kids by different "daddies" bwahahahahahahahaaha

hahaha this just made my day! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Daphne! Your poor sister and family! She must be feeling so overwhelmed with being a survivor but also being in the thick of it and seeing people she knew have their lives taken away! I am sat at work crying reading her story. I truly hope she is ok, make sure she talks about it lots with family, friends and healthcare specialists.
> 
> FXd you get your BFP this cycle!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Molgold....OMG!!! You did it!!
> Hurray!!! :happydance::bfp::yipee::headspin::wohoo: I am so excited for you if couldn't already tell! :haha:
> 
> Wunnabubba...I am the same! Too excited and just want it to be next week so I am a week closer to O and BNGT actually matters and the little :spermy: are swimming for a reason! Lol
> 
> How are the rest of you girlies? How are you Kenna?:flower:
> 
> I'm doing well! Cruise is the day after tomorrow, I'm so stinkin excited!!! :) DH and I had some fun last night, not BD but other things if you know what I mean :blush: I marked it down as a X and a note on my chart, to keep track of when we last enjoyed one another. I'll use the AM/PM symbols for BD for the rest of the month. We needed to get some stress relief in while AF is still dwindling away. Hehehe.Click to expand...

I do the same thing. I put an x basically to keep track of when I pleasure him or to keep track of ejaculation lol. That sounded weird. 

I cannot believe ur cruise is already 2 days away!!!!! Omg!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :) I hope you have the absolute time of ur life!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg molgold I missed it!!!! Congrats! Omg! What an exciting morning and an amazing way to start off September very lucky! Woo hoo!! We need some BFP's in here! Yay! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omgosshhh Daphne!!! I am soo sorry about what your sister went through! I am speechless! I hope they offer counseling services to all survivors to help them deal with what they say. My heart goes out to all of the victims of this tragedy :(. Thats so sad. The world is so incredibly scary these days, it truly is.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Boobs a killer since 5dpo..... I hope all this pain means something good....
> 
> Hope so 2!! Is is out of ordinary for you?Click to expand...

Ahmmmm. Previously, it doesn't start this early and not as painful as it is now..... Read an article about breast pain and below is what i got... Fortunately, mine were on the sides.... Also, it mentioned that if it intensify and go beyond 12dpo, there's a high chance of being pregnant. Here's hoping it becomes more painful... Crazy me wanting it to hurt more, :haha:

"According to Jerilynn Prior, M.D., a Canadian clinician, researcher and professor of endocrinology at the University of British Columbia, premenstrual breast tenderness at the sides of the breast under the armpits suggests that ovulation has occurred during that cycle. If the breasts are sore up front and over the nipples, it tends to suggest high estrogen, or estrogen dominance, which can indicate a lack of ovulation. Soreness on the sides and the front may indicate that ovulation occurred but that not much progesterone was produced three or four days after ovulation, and thus estrogen dominance is occurring."


----------



## aidensmommy1

We were able to get some bding in last night and actually, we should have our room available by tomorrow or Thurs so it may be just in time for O day! But if my brothers family is still here, we have a plan to make sure we cover our fertile period :). We'll just BD tomorrow and then every day from CD10 until CD12 and THEN (lol), we'll BD at least on CD14 once more. I'm hoping everyone will be gone so we can easily DTD as we want instead of following a strict plan lol but hey, gota do what u gota do! 
I have to say, I feel lucky this cycle. Maybe its a lucky feeling for some of you, idk, but I feel luck in the air :) haha FX! 
I'm going nuts trying to catch up with everything on here! Id much rather be caught up with you ladies than to be doing all the hard work we have been doing the last couple of wks! Ill be back into full b&b mode soon. Once the stress of squishing in one house with my brother and his fam is gone, ill be back to my upbeat, blabber mouth self... Cant wait!!!! lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Boobs a killer since 5dpo..... I hope all this pain means something good....
> 
> Hope so 2!! Is is out of ordinary for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahmmmm. Previously, it doesn't start this early and not as painful as it is now..... Read an article about breast pain and below is what i got... Fortunately, mine were on the sides.... Also, it mentioned that if it intensify and go beyond 12dpo, there's a high chance of being pregnant. Here's hoping it becomes more painful... Crazy me wanting it to hurt more, :haha:
> 
> "According to Jerilynn Prior, M.D., a Canadian clinician, researcher and professor of endocrinology at the University of British Columbia, premenstrual breast tenderness at the sides of the breast under the armpits suggests that ovulation has occurred during that cycle. If the breasts are sore up front and over the nipples, it tends to suggest high estrogen, or estrogen dominance, which can indicate a lack of ovulation. Soreness on the sides and the front may indicate that ovulation occurred but that not much progesterone was produced three or four days after ovulation, and thus estrogen dominance is occurring."Click to expand...

hmmm...i had NO soreness Last cycle. I really think my enzymes have been stabilizing hormones better on top of egg health and eating up scar tissue. My temps are now stable and I USED to get the sore bbs that would possibly describe dominate estrogen (plus low temps to go with it) but my temps have been getting higher and my bbs have been getting less sore. Thanks for sharing that. Now I feel its a good sign for my fertility. I was feeling like it was weird that my bbs didn't hurt after O last cycle. 
Ive now been on my enzymes for 5 1/2 months (3 1/2 of those months i actually took the right dose, the first 2 months i only took 1 capsule /day because i didn't know) so i feel i have a better shot now since the docs in Germany say it typically takes about 3-4 months to clear the blockage...fx this cycle or next will be it! Id love to be a enzyme therapy success story and to give soo many others hope. Its my calling :) lol FX!

FX sore bbs is your first pregnancy sign!! I cant Wait for ur test time!!


----------



## MolGold

Thanks ladies! I wish I could fast-track the CB Plus delivery but I shall have to wait :| I still cant believe it!

Wannabubba you keep me cracking up! Lol! But what a boost it is to get such attention for our fragile egos :) You should show the post to DH just so he knows what he's got is Hawt property!! ;)

Daphne, I am rooting so bad for your temps hun! FX FX FX!!!

Mary, glad you have a BD plan. I have always found restrictions to BD time oddly exciting! ;) FX you catch the eggie!

Kenna Wow, finally the cruise is happening! Have fun, relax and pleasure each other ;) like no tomorrow! Who knows, maybe you will conceive when you least expect to!

I don't know when to go to the docs. I think by this Sat (14dpo) when I miss AF and hopefully the lines should be dark enough. I don't have time off work to go meet the doc during weekdays anyway :( 

Also, I am in a big fix about who to tell and when. As you know FIL is still in ICU. Its been 3 weeks, but now he's a little better though not completely out of danger. I really want to share with my lil sis and Dad (his 60th this sunday) but it all seems so out of place right now with everyone praying for my FIL and us visiting the hospital all hours possible.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> We were able to get some bding in last night and actually, we should have our room available by tomorrow or Thurs so it may be just in time for O day! But if my brothers family is still here, we have a plan to make sure we cover our fertile period :). We'll just BD tomorrow and then every day from CD10 until CD12 and THEN (lol), we'll BD at least on CD14 once more. I'm hoping everyone will be gone so we can easily DTD as we want instead of following a strict plan lol but hey, gota do what u gota do!
> I have to say, I feel lucky this cycle. Maybe its a lucky feeling for some of you, idk, but I feel luck in the air :) haha FX!
> I'm going nuts trying to catch up with everything on here! Id much rather be caught up with you ladies than to be doing all the hard work we have been doing the last couple of wks! Ill be back into full b&b mode soon. Once the stress of squishing in one house with my brother and his fam is gone, ill be back to my upbeat, blabber mouth self... Cant wait!!!! lol

Cannot wait for you to be in full swing! Sometimes if you gals get quiet I worry... 

FX for your BD and hope this is it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies, I feel that I have achieved a lot today "life wise".

I have mentioned before that we live in a small town, nearest "big" town is not that big and 30min drive from where we live. Anyhow that is the closest hospital to us and it's a government hospital.

Now before we moved here the government hospitals where we stayed were over crowded and way understaffed. Nightmare if something should happen and you had to go there. Many horror stories. Anyhow I never needed to go there but a friend did when she gave birth and afterwards when they stitched her tear they litteraly stitched her closed! Insane.

Sorry got off track. I thought I would leave my GYN searches and hospital planning until I found out I was pregnant because I don't want to get too excited now etc.
Could not help myself and phoned the hospital to enquire how it works.
So you go to private doctor or clinic who tests you and if + they book your appointment with the GYN that visits the hospital once a month to confirm. The hospital nurses actually mostly performs your pg scans and checkups and will refer you to GYN again if they feel something is wrong.
When delivery time comes you go in and deliver naturally (no meds at all - which would be me my first choice as well) and only in case of emergency or if you are not able to they will do C-section...

The best part... wait for it... THIS IS FREE if you do not have medical aid (which I don't have).

Now I'm so relaxed knowing that if I did fall pregnant we have a great government hospital 30 min drive away and that if I did occur any costs it would be minimal and very affordable. I mean the lady explained it that it would probably in total cost less than 1 monthly instalment for a medical aid.

Sorry for writing a book, but I just thought that I wanted to share my great news with you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Swangirl18

I'm on my first day of a missed af. Going to test tomorrow and hope I get bfp


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Swangirl18 said:


> I'm on my first day of a missed af. Going to test tomorrow and hope I get bfp

FX I hope you get your :bfp: !!! :dust:
Do you feel any different than other months except for af being late?


----------



## ab75

Daphne, I am glad your sister is ok, how awful that she was a part of that.
Congratulations molgold.
Lol, happy bd-ing Mary. I'm sure you'll figure out a way to get some in xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Thanks ladies! I wish I could fast-track the CB Plus delivery but I shall have to wait :| I still cant believe it!
> 
> Wannabubba you keep me cracking up! Lol! But what a boost it is to get such attention for our fragile egos :) You should show the post to DH just so he knows what he's got is Hawt property!! ;)
> 
> I don't know when to go to the docs. I think by this Sat (14dpo) when I miss AF and hopefully the lines should be dark enough. I don't have time off work to go meet the doc during weekdays anyway :(
> 
> Also, I am in a big fix about who to tell and when. As you know FIL is still in ICU. Its been 3 weeks, but now he's a little better though not completely out of danger. I really want to share with my lil sis and Dad (his 60th this sunday) but it all seems so out of place right now with everyone praying for my FIL and us visiting the hospital all hours possible.

I made him know the minute I got it... and now he cannot stop hearing about my gorgeousness lol as I keep on telling him that I can do this and that because I'm gorgeous :haha: 
Poor DH I'm driving him insane. I respect him so much, I mean you have to have balls of steel to stay married to me. :wedding:

Good luck with the dr, please continue to post your tests as you take them and let us know once you have been at the dr.
Also good luck with your decisions on who to tell. I'm sure when it feels right you will know it and be able to speak your heart!

Glad FIL is better! And well wishes for his further recovery.


----------



## Jrepp

Well, cm is turning egg white but still sorta creamy and not very stretchy. I think I might be ovulating early again. Opk's are still really light though.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Well, cm is turning egg white but still sorta creamy and not very stretchy. I think I might be ovulating early again. Opk's are still really light though.

If that is the case then you will be in tww before me again this cycle.
Mine is still thick lotion-like

Can you sort of predict roughly around when you will o?


----------



## MrsB1982

So girls my CM has suddenly turned really EW and there is quite a lot of it and there was also a little blood in it on my first wipe too!! Wtf?:shrug:

My period was weird this last time too actually, the whole time my menses was bright red and had either EW with it or really looked like blood...Do you think its just different because I am not on the combined pill anymore maybe? 

Tracking TTC symptoms, so annoying! :wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's all new to me, MrsB. My menses has always looked the same, but then again I've never lookes at it the way I have been since stopping bc


----------



## melewen

My temps are crazy this month - seemed to spike super early and are gradually decreasing. Not sure why that could be. Last month was the first month I charted my BBT and used the infamous pink Walgreens which seemed to always give me its "favorite" temps, so I think maybe it's just... normal.

Today having sticky CM but it's not clear or very EW-like. Oh, and never thought my married initials would mean anything until I started in these forums.. now whenever I sign my initials (CM) all I think is.. cervical mucus!! Sexy, eh?

Trying SMEP this month.. started a couple days late (last night. CD 10 instead of 8) since I tried taking flaxseed oil on CD 8 and nearly vom'ed!! Seriously, awful. My stomach was killing me for hours. Not sure why....... but yech.

Good luck ladies!!! Almost time for some maniacal BD'ing eh?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's all new to me, MrsB. My menses has always looked the same, but then again I've never lookes at it the way I have been since stopping bc


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> My temps are crazy this month - seemed to spike super early and are gradually decreasing. Not sure why that could be. Last month was the first month I charted my BBT and used the infamous pink Walgreens which seemed to always give me its "favorite" temps, so I think maybe it's just... normal.
> 
> Today having sticky CM but it's not clear or very EW-like. Oh, and never thought my married initials would mean anything until I started in these forums.. now whenever I sign my initials (CM) all I think is.. cervical mucus!! Sexy, eh?
> 
> Trying SMEP this month.. started a couple days late (last night. CD 10 instead of 8) since I tried taking flaxseed oil on CD 8 and nearly vom'ed!! Seriously, awful. My stomach was killing me for hours. Not sure why....... but yech.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Almost time for some maniacal BD'ing eh?

Good luck on this cycle! FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so my Facebook stalker friend replied to my message and did not seem to be phased by what I said.
Anyway I'm basically a good person and did not like the idea of lying even if it is a joke. I politely explained that I thought it would be funny etc.
Anyway also said that I would appreciate if he did not contact me again as I cannot see myself chatting with a stranger.

I know that sounds funny because initially you guys were strangers as well. But I see this as very different...

I hope you guys have had a good day and if your day is still going I hope it's going well.

:hugs: and tons of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so my Facebook stalker friend replied to my message and did not seem to be phased by what I said.
> Anyway I'm basically a good person and did not like the idea of lying even if it is a joke. I politely explained that I thought it would be funny etc.
> Anyway also said that I would appreciate if he did not contact me again as I cannot see myself chatting with a stranger.
> 
> I know that sounds funny because initially you guys were strangers as well. But I see this as very different...
> 
> I hope you guys have had a good day and if your day is still going I hope it's going well.
> 
> :hugs: and tons of :dust:

Let's just pray he finds the right lady for him.... :D

Goodnight everyone.... time for us to sleep.... Praying hard for a nice temp tomorrow....

Molgold, can't wait for your test again.... FX it gets darker..... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so my Facebook stalker friend replied to my message and did not seem to be phased by what I said.
> Anyway I'm basically a good person and did not like the idea of lying even if it is a joke. I politely explained that I thought it would be funny etc.
> Anyway also said that I would appreciate if he did not contact me again as I cannot see myself chatting with a stranger.
> 
> I know that sounds funny because initially you guys were strangers as well. But I see this as very different...
> 
> I hope you guys have had a good day and if your day is still going I hope it's going well.
> 
> :hugs: and tons of :dust:
> 
> Let's just pray he finds the right lady for him.... :D
> 
> Goodnight everyone.... time for us to sleep.... Praying hard for a nice temp tomorrow....
> 
> Molgold, can't wait for your test again.... FX it gets darker.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Yup, cause it aint gonna be me :winkwink:

Sleep tight ladies! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Starting my 100 mg clomid today!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Well, cm is turning egg white but still sorta creamy and not very stretchy. I think I might be ovulating early again. Opk's are still really light though.
> 
> If that is the case then you will be in tww before me again this cycle.
> Mine is still thick lotion-like
> 
> Can you sort of predict roughly around when you will o?Click to expand...

At this point I have no idea what is happening. My mucus is acting wonky. A bit of ewcm this morning that has since gone a milky white but really wet and my cervix is higher and softer but not totally soft yet. Opk's are not positive but todays is a bit darker than yesterdays. All I can do is have sex and wait to see what happens.



MrsB1982 said:


> So girls my CM has suddenly turned really EW and there is quite a lot of it and there was also a little blood in it on my first wipe too!! Wtf?:shrug:
> 
> My period was weird this last time too actually, the whole time my menses was bright red and had either EW with it or really looked like blood...Do you think its just different because I am not on the combined pill anymore maybe?
> 
> Tracking TTC symptoms, so annoying! :wacko:

If you just recently got off the pill, it could take your body a few cycles to get back to normal. I have heard that 3 cycles is about average for things to regulate and get back to normal. 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so my Facebook stalker friend replied to my message and did not seem to be phased by what I said.
> Anyway I'm basically a good person and did not like the idea of lying even if it is a joke. I politely explained that I thought it would be funny etc.
> Anyway also said that I would appreciate if he did not contact me again as I cannot see myself chatting with a stranger.
> 
> I know that sounds funny because initially you guys were strangers as well. But I see this as very different...
> 
> I hope you guys have had a good day and if your day is still going I hope it's going well.
> 
> :hugs: and tons of :dust:

What a creepo! I'm glad you told him what's up and not to contact you again. If he does you can always block him. I think its different when you choose to go onto a place meant to talk to people who you may not know, than being personally contacted by someone on a site where you really don't interact with anyone but your friends.



JerseyGirl98 said:


> Starting my 100 mg clomid today!

How exciting! Good luck with the clomid. Are you going to be monitored this cycle at all?

AFM: Still on schedule with the sex this cycle. We are supposed to do "it" tonight, tomorrow and the next day and then take a day break and do it for the next 3 days after that. It might change though because although I was feeling great about myself and loving life these past few days, I think the light got flipped back off because I am quite depressed today. Hopefully its just the day and nothing more.


----------



## Jrepp

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1620824_644962018872992_131459589_n.jpg?oh=8ea9244da624bb122a0f418da3f34b72&oe=547D808B


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, jersey!!!!! Many FX for you!!!

FX for you too, Jess! That this O brings your well deserved BFP!

Same for all you ladies, keeping everything crossed for you all!!!!!!!!

I think we are going to NTNP until later in the cycle, I want to focus on fun right now and not TTC!


----------



## melewen

Thanks! Crazy FB story too :) yes, we're all strangers here but united by such a noble cause! Lol. Neg OPK today BUT seems the supplements are making the CM a little better.. Or at least making me feel that way

ALSO started some fertility yoga poses today.. Inversions and whatnot to increase blood flow to uterus and increase thyroid function! So.... I'm a major hippie apparently. Have y'all ever tried any of that?


----------



## melewen

Good luck!!! Hope it works for you... BFP!


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne, I hope your sister gets some help after that traumatizing event! It could cause serious issues for her. I'm so glad she managed to hide and she is physically ok!! I was tearing up reading her story!

MolGold, I am SO excited for you! Congratulations!!

Everyone else I hope September will be super lucky for you!!


----------



## Jrepp

It's that time again: the time when I say I married an idiot. I swear the second he goes somewhere without me, he loses all concept of time and thought. He went to a movie with his mom, brother and sil.....calls at 6:30 and says he's going to hang out at his brother and sil but wasn't going to stay very long...... 3 hours later he's on his way home. So much for sex tonight. Probably going to miss this fertile period as well.


----------



## cutieq

Grr! They don't know how crucial those days are. Mine just told me he's going to be out of town 2-3 days before I O. I'm taking epo this cycle so my ovulation might be delayed anyway.

Try not to stress or injure him lol. It only takes one time!


----------



## cutieq

Btw he just attempted to school me and say we can't do it everyday. Needs to be every other day. I see someone has been googling...


----------



## Jrepp

At this point I am done fighting for something he obviously doesn't want. I am seriously thinking of giving up this dream and going back on the pill when I go to the doctor in a few weeks.


----------



## Jrepp

Tell him since he doesn't have any aperm issues every day is recommended during the fertile period


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Starting my 100 mg clomid today!

FX that it works wonders with your cycle and leads to your very own :bfp: :dust:



Jrepp said:


> At this point I have no idea what is happening. My mucus is acting wonky. A bit of ewcm this morning that has since gone a milky white but really wet and my cervix is higher and softer but not totally soft yet. Opk's are not positive but todays is a bit darker than yesterdays. All I can do is have sex and wait to see what happens.

I hope it stops confusing you very soon and you get your clear o signs.
FX for you!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so my Facebook stalker friend replied to my message and did not seem to be phased by what I said.
> Anyway I'm basically a good person and did not like the idea of lying even if it is a joke. I politely explained that I thought it would be funny etc.
> Anyway also said that I would appreciate if he did not contact me again as I cannot see myself chatting with a stranger.
> 
> I know that sounds funny because initially you guys were strangers as well. But I see this as very different...
> 
> I hope you guys have had a good day and if your day is still going I hope it's going well.
> 
> :hugs: and tons of :dust:




Jrepp said:


> What a creepo! I'm glad you told him what's up and not to contact you again. If he does you can always block him. I think its different when you choose to go onto a place meant to talk to people who you may not know, than being personally contacted by someone on a site where you really don't interact with anyone but your friends.

I know, it totally freaks me out. He gave me some story about how he was trying to help his son find an old teacher and he came across my page. He said he had the "urge to contact me" because "my smile can heal sick people"
Yah right buddy take your urges somewhere else and no amount of smiling will cure the amount of screws loose in your upstairs lol.

I think it's just some sort of guy trying to scam people or a 'predator'... I checked his profile and there are no posts, photos, likes or friends on it. 
Luckily my page is for "friends only" so nobody can see anything but my profile pic if they are not friends with me.



Wishing1010 said:


> I think we are going to NTNP until later in the cycle, I want to focus on fun right now and not TTC!

Great and who knows all that fun might be just what the dr ordered and you end up being preggies. Cool story to tell... "We conceived in the Bahamas" :happydance:



melewen said:


> Thanks! Crazy FB story too :) yes, we're all strangers here but united by such a noble cause! Lol. Neg OPK today BUT seems the supplements are making the CM a little better.. Or at least making me feel that way
> 
> ALSO started some fertility yoga poses today.. Inversions and whatnot to increase blood flow to uterus and increase thyroid function! So.... I'm a major hippie apparently. Have y'all ever tried any of that?

I agree 100% about it being different when I join a group and yes this is a noble cause :winkwink:
As for the Yoga, I read on my last cycle that positive thinking is a must have. The therapist/specialist I read about said that you need to relax (like that's possible while ttc :haha:) and breathe in a controlled manner. Take deep breaths in and out using your abdomen. At the same time you should visualise a welcoming and healthy uterus for implantation to happy and visualise implantation happening etc.
Who knows, I tried it and no results (yet) but it felt good to lay down and breathe deeply. I actually ended up feeling relaxed afterwards.



cutieq said:


> Btw he just attempted to school me and say we can't do it everyday. Needs to be every other day. I see someone has been googling...

Hahahahaah that has got to stop... Only place for one smart one in a relationship you know to keep just the right balance and it has always got to be us ladies! :thumbup:
Joking aside I really hope that you catch the eggy!



Jrepp said:


> At this point I am done fighting for something he obviously doesn't want. I am seriously thinking of giving up this dream and going back on the pill when I go to the doctor in a few weeks.

I'm sorry that you are having a struggle with dh on this cycle. I really hope that he gets a smack upside the right side (figuratively speaking :haha:) and starts working with you on this and not against you. You should never have to give up on your dreams and desires!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so it's been about 3 days that I have been experiencing a pain in my left ovary radiating into my thigh and lower back (almost on my bum). I had that as a symptom last cycle but got af so wrote it off to being "normal" in my tww.

It went away for a few days after af but it's back. The last time I had pains feeling like af pains that did not let up there were small cysts on my ovaries. Cannot remember though if it radiated into thigh and if it was on the left or right side. GYN that time said it is because the cysts "popped" that I felt pain but nothing to be concerned about... Urgh now I wonder if it could be that again.
I don't think I'm o'ing early as I have the MOST unfertile creamy cm at the moment.

Oh and BTW I cannot wait for a MolGold Test Pic!! Yes that's is me hinting at your MolGold :winkwink:
Hope it's darker!


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, so today's temp went down again by .07... 3 days straight with a decrease of .07.... Now, i'm starting to lose hope..... I know it's still at 98-ish but the way it goes make me expect for a :bfn: in a few days.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Ok, so today's temp went down again by .07... 3 days straight with a decrease of .07.... Now, i'm starting to lose hope..... I know it's still at 98-ish but the way it goes make me expect for a :bfn: in a few days.....

FX it wont be like that!!! Think positive thoughts - positive tests! :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

I know it's still above post-ovulatory temp but i just can't stop thinking that it might be another disappointment. FF says if temp stay above post-O temp (1dpo) there's a chance, so i'm still clinging on that possibility.... A few days temp rise is what i needed to see..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I know it's still above post-ovulatory temp but i just can't stop thinking that it might be another disappointment. FF says if temp stay above post-O temp (1dpo) there's a chance, so i'm still clinging on that possibility.... A few days temp rise is what i needed to see..

Keeping my FX for you not much longer to go and you'll have a bfp.
When are you going to test? or are you waiting it out?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I know it's still above post-ovulatory temp but i just can't stop thinking that it might be another disappointment. FF says if temp stay above post-O temp (1dpo) there's a chance, so i'm still clinging on that possibility.... A few days temp rise is what i needed to see..
> 
> Keeping my FX for you not much longer to go and you'll have a bfp.
> When are you going to test? or are you waiting it out?Click to expand...

I'm gonna wait it out.. FF put my test date next Wednesday at 17dpo. I'm not on progesterone so we will see what happens to my LP this time.... If no :af: i would probably wait til 19/20dpo to test..... But right now i'm not feeling it just looking at my chart.....

On the bright side, boobs becoming more sore and painful can't even let my DH touch it poor him.... Crazy that i want it to intensify more and more as i pass 12-15dpo... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I know it's still above post-ovulatory temp but i just can't stop thinking that it might be another disappointment. FF says if temp stay above post-O temp (1dpo) there's a chance, so i'm still clinging on that possibility.... A few days temp rise is what i needed to see..
> 
> Keeping my FX for you not much longer to go and you'll have a bfp.
> When are you going to test? or are you waiting it out?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna wait it out.. FF put my test date next Wednesday at 17dpo. I'm not on progesterone so we will see what happens to my LP this time.... If no :af: i would probably wait til 19/20dpo to test..... But right now i'm not feeling it seeing just looking at my chart.....
> 
> On the bright side, boobs becoming more sore and painful can't even let my DH touch it poor him.... Crazy that i want it to intensify more and more as i pass 12-15dpo... :haha:Click to expand...

I don't think it is crazy at all! I think we are normal for wanting the symptoms to intensify just so that we know they are really there and not part of our imagination.
So in that case I mean this in the most loving way possible - Hurt Boobies Hurt :flower:

I hope it is a preggy symptom for you.
Don't stress too much about your chart, I'm not charting but I'm sure there have been ladies that were pregnant even after they lost hope in their charts!


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> It's that time again: the time when I say I married an idiot. I swear the second he goes somewhere without me, he loses all concept of time and thought. He went to a movie with his mom, brother and sil.....calls at 6:30 and says he's going to hang out at his brother and sil but wasn't going to stay very long...... 3 hours later he's on his way home. So much for sex tonight. Probably going to miss this fertile period as well.

They just enjoy the TTC bit and don't take any notice on the importance of which days you BD on.

Men are rubbish but if its any consolation, they are all the same doing the same stupid things to every wife/girlf around the world! I found this out recently when I had a catch up with a friend I haven't seen for ages, we were both complaining about our OH's and it seems they were doing the same annoying things!!! :dohh: Grr!! 

xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> I know it's still above post-ovulatory temp but i just can't stop thinking that it might be another disappointment. FF says if temp stay above post-O temp (1dpo) there's a chance, so i'm still clinging on that possibility.... A few days temp rise is what i needed to see..

The charts are really useful but I think they also make us feel really lousy too at the same time when we see signs of a :BFN: on its way.

I did read somewhere that charts can be wrong so don't give up hope until the :witch: arrives and I can't wait for you to test!!! 

:baby: dust to you hun xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Btw he just attempted to school me and say we can't do it everyday. Needs to be every other day. I see someone has been googling...

:rofl: Bloody men!! Think they know it all don't they? :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> At this point I am done fighting for something he obviously doesn't want. I am seriously thinking of giving up this dream and going back on the pill when I go to the doctor in a few weeks.

I know you are feeling down today lovely but try and stay focused on the end goal...:baby: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Btw he just attempted to school me and say we can't do it everyday. Needs to be every other day. I see someone has been googling...
> 
> :rofl: Bloody men!! Think they know it all don't they? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes they do.
I was going to get a lady to come and clean the house once a week and pay her. Then at least I have some help and would not have to slave away over the weekend.
All of a sudden DH is like "But you don't have to that I'll clean the house" :dohh:

I'll see when I get home later how clean his clean is. LOL


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so it's been about 3 days that I have been experiencing a pain in my left ovary radiating into my thigh and lower back (almost on my bum). I had that as a symptom last cycle but got af so wrote it off to being "normal" in my tww.
> 
> It went away for a few days after af but it's back. The last time I had pains feeling like af pains that did not let up there were small cysts on my ovaries. Cannot remember though if it radiated into thigh and if it was on the left or right side. GYN that time said it is because the cysts "popped" that I felt pain but nothing to be concerned about... Urgh now I wonder if it could be that again.
> I don't think I'm o'ing early as I have the MOST unfertile creamy cm at the moment.
> 
> Oh and BTW I cannot wait for a MolGold Test Pic!! Yes that's is me hinting at your MolGold :winkwink:
> Hope it's darker!

Don't just guess about what's going on, get to the Doc and get it checked out! And that's an order!! :yellowcard: :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Btw he just attempted to school me and say we can't do it everyday. Needs to be every other day. I see someone has been googling...
> 
> :rofl: Bloody men!! Think they know it all don't they? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.
> I was going to get a lady to come and clean the house once a week and pay her. Then at least I have some help and would not have to slave away over the weekend.
> All of a sudden DH is like "But you don't have to that I'll clean the house" :dohh:
> 
> I'll see when I get home later how clean his clean is. LOLClick to expand...

I was in the same boat and hubby got me a cleaner to come once every fortnight. She is a life saver! I no longer spend Friday to Sunday cleaning, tidying, doing the laundry or picking up after him and Noah anymore! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so it's been about 3 days that I have been experiencing a pain in my left ovary radiating into my thigh and lower back (almost on my bum). I had that as a symptom last cycle but got af so wrote it off to being "normal" in my tww.
> 
> It went away for a few days after af but it's back. The last time I had pains feeling like af pains that did not let up there were small cysts on my ovaries. Cannot remember though if it radiated into thigh and if it was on the left or right side. GYN that time said it is because the cysts "popped" that I felt pain but nothing to be concerned about... Urgh now I wonder if it could be that again.
> I don't think I'm o'ing early as I have the MOST unfertile creamy cm at the moment.
> 
> Oh and BTW I cannot wait for a MolGold Test Pic!! Yes that's is me hinting at your MolGold :winkwink:
> Hope it's darker!
> 
> Don't just guess about what's going on, get to the Doc and get it checked out! And that's an order!! :yellowcard: :haha:Click to expand...

:argh:
Yes Ma'am! I'll make an appointment.


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so it's been about 3 days that I have been experiencing a pain in my left ovary radiating into my thigh and lower back (almost on my bum). I had that as a symptom last cycle but got af so wrote it off to being "normal" in my tww.
> 
> It went away for a few days after af but it's back. The last time I had pains feeling like af pains that did not let up there were small cysts on my ovaries. Cannot remember though if it radiated into thigh and if it was on the left or right side. GYN that time said it is because the cysts "popped" that I felt pain but nothing to be concerned about... Urgh now I wonder if it could be that again.
> I don't think I'm o'ing early as I have the MOST unfertile creamy cm at the moment.
> 
> Oh and BTW I cannot wait for a MolGold Test Pic!! Yes that's is me hinting at your MolGold :winkwink:
> Hope it's darker!
> 
> Don't just guess about what's going on, get to the Doc and get it checked out! And that's an order!! :yellowcard: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :argh:
> Yes Ma'am! I'll make an appointment.Click to expand...

Good girl! :thumbup::flower: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so it's been about 3 days that I have been experiencing a pain in my left ovary radiating into my thigh and lower back (almost on my bum). I had that as a symptom last cycle but got af so wrote it off to being "normal" in my tww.
> 
> It went away for a few days after af but it's back. The last time I had pains feeling like af pains that did not let up there were small cysts on my ovaries. Cannot remember though if it radiated into thigh and if it was on the left or right side. GYN that time said it is because the cysts "popped" that I felt pain but nothing to be concerned about... Urgh now I wonder if it could be that again.
> I don't think I'm o'ing early as I have the MOST unfertile creamy cm at the moment.
> 
> Oh and BTW I cannot wait for a MolGold Test Pic!! Yes that's is me hinting at your MolGold :winkwink:
> Hope it's darker!
> 
> Don't just guess about what's going on, get to the Doc and get it checked out! And that's an order!! :yellowcard: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :argh:
> Yes Ma'am! I'll make an appointment.Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl! :thumbup::flower: :haha:Click to expand...

:awww:

These smilies really do put a smile on my face. It's awesome how you can always find one that fits.

How is your BGNT going?


----------



## mdscpa

Got to talk to my sister again... She seems ok, i hope so.... She sent me a screenshot of the news which she edited as to where she was when it was happening... She actually witnessed the killing of the 3 person. Before the killer went to one of the classroom where he shot the guy teacher who moments ago was talking to my sister.... She said when the killer stepped on the rooms floor that's when she realized she needs to run and hide.. Look how close she was to the crime scene.... I really thanked God for protecting my sister. I now think that the guy teacher who went to the room was an angel protecting my sister... Of course, i feel sorry for all the victims... I just think that if the guy wasn't there he would have seen my sister and i just can't imagine losing her like that. She's our youngest and she's only 20yrs old..... Photo below... have to edit it and put the english translation of what she wrote...
 



Attached Files:







10685025_10202690503847922_1558072281_n.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsB1982

Me too :hugs: You girls are awesome and it makes my day chatting with you all on here! 

Right, soppy stuff over and done with...:rofl:

We had our first BD sesh last night :blush: Got interrupted by Noah crying 'Mummy, I want a cuddle' which kind of put me off though! :haha:

I have sorted out a night and morning on our own next weekend too and went on a really cute website called datingdivas and printed off some cool ideas to keep us occupied indoors instead of having to spend money on a date night out! :thumbup:

How about you? xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Got to talk to my sister again... She seems ok, i hope so.... She sent me a screenshot of the news which she edited as to where she was when it was happening... She actually witnessed the killing of the 3 person. Before the killer went to one of the classroom where he shot the guy teacher who moments ago was talking to my sister.... She said when the killer stepped on the rooms floor that's when she realized she needs to run and hide.. Look how close she was to the crime scene.... I really thanked God for protecting my sister. I now think that the guy teacher who went to the room was an angel protecting my sister... Of course, i feel sorry for all the victims... I just think that if the guy wasn't there he would have seen my sister and i just can't imagine losing her like that. She's our youngest and she's only 20yrs old..... Photo below... have to edit it and put the english translation of what she wrote...

I definitely think that guy teacher was your sisters guardian angel too :hugs: The world is a scary, horrible place but also a beautiful and caring one at the same time xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Got to talk to my sister again... She seems ok, i hope so.... She sent me a screenshot of the news which she edited as to where she was when it was happening... She actually witnessed the killing of the 3 person. Before the killer went to one of the classroom where he shot the guy teacher who moments ago was talking to my sister.... She said when the killer stepped on the rooms floor that's when she realized she needs to run and hide.. Look how close she was to the crime scene.... I really thanked God for protecting my sister. I now think that the guy teacher who went to the room was an angel protecting my sister... Of course, i feel sorry for all the victims... I just think that if the guy wasn't there he would have seen my sister and i just can't imagine losing her like that. She's our youngest and she's only 20yrs old..... Photo below... have to edit it and put the english translation of what she wrote...

That is absolutely insane!!!!! :nope:
Don't think about what could have been hun, she is safe and you'll have many more happy years. She's still going to be an aunty soon!
Glad she's okay. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you MrsB and WunnaBubba... She's the sweetest. We still treat her like a kid.... :)


----------



## MrsB1982

She needs lots of love and attention atm so keep treating her like one! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, daphne...I'm so thankful she is ok. that is a crazy situation! Many :hugs: to you and your family. Cherish each moment together!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Me too :hugs: You girls are awesome and it makes my day chatting with you all on here!
> 
> Right, soppy stuff over and done with...:rofl:
> 
> We had our first BD sesh last night :blush: Got interrupted by Noah crying 'Mummy, I want a cuddle' which kind of put me off though! :haha:
> 
> I have sorted out a night and morning on our own next weekend too and went on a really cute website called datingdivas and printed off some cool ideas to keep us occupied indoors instead of having to spend money on a date night out! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you? xxx

Haven't started BD yet... ovary cramp thingy making me feel down a bit.
Will start soon :winkwink:

Dr appointment this afternoon - 3 hours away


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Me too :hugs: You girls are awesome and it makes my day chatting with you all on here!
> 
> Right, soppy stuff over and done with...:rofl:
> 
> We had our first BD sesh last night :blush: Got interrupted by Noah crying 'Mummy, I want a cuddle' which kind of put me off though! :haha:
> 
> I have sorted out a night and morning on our own next weekend too and went on a really cute website called datingdivas and printed off some cool ideas to keep us occupied indoors instead of having to spend money on a date night out! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you? xxx
> 
> Haven't started BD yet... ovary cramp thingy making me feel down a bit.
> Will start soon :winkwink:
> 
> Dr appointment this afternoon - 3 hours awayClick to expand...

I'm trying to hold out until tomorrow to start the BD! I'm hoping to go 3 times on our cruise :) FX our BD over the next couple weeks brings tons of BFP's in here!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> It's that time again: the time when I say I married an idiot. I swear the second he goes somewhere without me, he loses all concept of time and thought. He went to a movie with his mom, brother and sil.....calls at 6:30 and says he's going to hang out at his brother and sil but wasn't going to stay very long...... 3 hours later he's on his way home. So much for sex tonight. Probably going to miss this fertile period as well.

Ugh! I hope you two were able to work things out. He needs to be more considerate with his time and know that you are waiting on him.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Grr! They don't know how crucial those days are. Mine just told me he's going to be out of town 2-3 days before I O. I'm taking epo this cycle so my ovulation might be delayed anyway.
> 
> Try not to stress or injure him lol. It only takes one time!

Ahhh!!!! Why?! I hate when they do that. My DH is like "it's only one month" but (especially in my case), it's closer to a waste of 2 months!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Ok, so today's temp went down again by .07... 3 days straight with a decrease of .07.... Now, i'm starting to lose hope..... I know it's still at 98-ish but the way it goes make me expect for a :bfn: in a few days.....

Still looks good Hun! You aren't out yet!!!


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Grr! They don't know how crucial those days are. Mine just told me he's going to be out of town 2-3 days before I O. I'm taking epo this cycle so my ovulation might be delayed anyway.
> 
> Try not to stress or injure him lol. It only takes one time!
> 
> Ahhh!!!! Why?! I hate when they do that. My DH is like "it's only one month" but (especially in my case), it's closer to a waste of 2 months!Click to expand...

Yea. I'm not gonna beat him up too much. We've timed it perfectly and nothing happened lol. I just think it's funny and sad that he's resorted to doing his own research. I think we will be able to make every other day and then he's back the day before O so should be ok.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Grr! They don't know how crucial those days are. Mine just told me he's going to be out of town 2-3 days before I O. I'm taking epo this cycle so my ovulation might be delayed anyway.
> 
> Try not to stress or injure him lol. It only takes one time!
> 
> Ahhh!!!! Why?! I hate when they do that. My DH is like "it's only one month" but (especially in my case), it's closer to a waste of 2 months!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. I'm not gonna beat him up too much. We've timed it perfectly and nothing happened lol. I just think it's funny and sad that he's resorted to doing his own research. I think we will be able to make every other day and then he's back the day before O so should be ok.Click to expand...

Well, FX this does the trick for a sticky BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok, went to dr and after some prodding I actually hurt more. He thinks it could be cyst again (as the first time) and gave me anti inflamatory meds to take. If not better towards end of the month then I need to go back to check if it might be PCOS. So now it's so easy for everyone to say take meds and don't stress. It might have been easier if I didn't have the constant cramps to remind me PLUS I don't want to hear that crap "don't stress" speach right now. I'm so scared now and it feels like I'm scared all by myself.


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - I am so glad your sister is ok after such a terrifying ordeal. How are you doing?

Wunna bubba - I hope it isn't a cyst! 

Kenna - I think your plan sounds great


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne - I am so glad your sister is ok after such a terrifying ordeal. How are you doing?
> 
> Wunna bubba - I hope it isn't a cyst!
> 
> Kenna - I think your plan sounds great

Thank you Jess.... I'm doing fine.... We try to talk to her very often through phone or chat. As i said earlier, 3 of us are abroad, 1 working in the capital city, and one brother staying with her. Our mom is on vacation since July and with our eldest brother in US, she wont be back til end of this year... I know she's gonna be ok she's a strong person.... With God's help and us comforting her, talking about things like before, taking her mind off the incident, i know everything will be fine and she'll move on.


----------



## mdscpa

Just wanna share the video made by our school FB page... Sorry i can't translate all the caption into English... We're sharing it to seek justice......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eGG-oQChpdw

The first part says they had a program and celebrated National Crime Prevention Month that morning with police officials...... They never imagined a police will be responsible for a killing spree later that afternoon before the class ends.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok, went to dr and after some prodding I actually hurt more. He thinks it could be cyst again (as the first time) and gave me anti inflamatory meds to take. If not better towards end of the month then I need to go back to check if it might be PCOS. So now it's so easy for everyone to say take meds and don't stress. It might have been easier if I didn't have the constant cramps to remind me PLUS I don't want to hear that crap "don't stress" speach right now. I'm so scared now and it feels like I'm scared all by myself.

I'm sorry Hun....I hope it eases up for you soon. I get occasional cysts but I do not have PCOS. I hope it's nothing serious. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, went to dr and after some prodding I actually hurt more. He thinks it could be cyst again (as the first time) and gave me anti inflamatory meds to take. If not better towards end of the month then I need to go back to check if it might be PCOS. So now it's so easy for everyone to say take meds and don't stress. It might have been easier if I didn't have the constant cramps to remind me PLUS I don't want to hear that crap "don't stress" speach right now. I'm so scared now and it feels like I'm scared all by myself.
> 
> I'm sorry Hun....I hope it eases up for you soon. I get occasional cysts but I do not have PCOS. I hope it's nothing serious. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thx Kenna, I just need to keep faith and I'm sure I'll be fine. Feeling a bit better after doing some online research about it. Don't think my symptoms match up to it. Way past my bedtime :haha:

Will catch up with you ladies in the morning. :hugs: and tons of :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm going nuts today wondering if I oed early and if I oed on day 8 or 9. I did have small amount of spotting on cd8 along with cramping in the afternoon and O pains yest as well (CD9) but idk, I'm kinda hoping my temp drops back down tomorrow so we have another session or two of bding before O. If I really did happen to O this early, ill still feel alright about this cycle tho. I happened to bd CD8 so if I oed that day or day 9, it only takes one time! FX its a good outcome this month no matter when O actually occurs. 

Daphne, I'm so grateful that your sister is okay. I still cant believe that happened. She most definitely had Angel's watching over her. I am at a loss for words about this tragedy :( Feel better hun! <3


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Jrepp said:


> It's that time again: the time when I say I married an idiot. I swear the second he goes somewhere without me, he loses all concept of time and thought. He went to a movie with his mom, brother and sil.....calls at 6:30 and says he's going to hang out at his brother and sil but wasn't going to stay very long...... 3 hours later he's on his way home. So much for sex tonight. Probably going to miss this fertile period as well.

I can relate! I get so irritated when hubby does that crap!


----------



## Jrepp

I hope you catch it Mary, either way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok, went to dr and after some prodding I actually hurt more. He thinks it could be cyst again (as the first time) and gave me anti inflamatory meds to take. If not better towards end of the month then I need to go back to check if it might be PCOS. So now it's so easy for everyone to say take meds and don't stress. It might have been easier if I didn't have the constant cramps to remind me PLUS I don't want to hear that crap "don't stress" speach right now. I'm so scared now and it feels like I'm scared all by myself.

Sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better soon! Have you tried meditation? Especially by the beach! I'm praying for your health!


----------



## Jrepp

Hey ladies, I have a HUGE favor to ask of you. I am trying to win a swag box from a product testing website I am part of, and they are having a Facebook contest. Could you pretty please click the link if you have Facebook and sign up? The more people that sign up using my link the more likely I am to win. And please share the link with as many people as you can too.....I really want to win this one.


----------



## MolGold

WannaBubba - sorry to hear of the cyst. Hopefully with the meds it will go away on its own

Kenna I am so jealous .. hope you're having a great time!

Daphne when are you testing? your temps still look great :)

Jess - aw, that's too familiar. DH has no concept of crucial fertile window as well :| I will try and log into FB from home for you

AFM - got my blood work done yesterday. Beta is at 66 - which my doc thinks is low for 4w2d (as per LMP). I kept telling her as per O date I am 3w4d but she wasn't convinced :dohh: and wants me to go in again tomorrow for a second beta.

I personally think its an ok number for 3w4d and as long as they double tommorow. FX! :)


----------



## Jrepp

66 is a great number! Some people refuse to believe that every woman doesn't have a perfect 28 day cycle. I wonder what she would say if you asked her how long her cycle is lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm going nuts today wondering if I oed early and if I oed on day 8 or 9. I did have small amount of spotting on cd8 along with cramping in the afternoon and O pains yest as well (CD9) but idk, I'm kinda hoping my temp drops back down tomorrow so we have another session or two of bding before O. If I really did happen to O this early, ill still feel alright about this cycle tho. I happened to bd CD8 so if I oed that day or day 9, it only takes one time! FX its a good outcome this month no matter when O actually occurs.

FX for you Mary!! :thumbup: :hugs:



JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, went to dr and after some prodding I actually hurt more. He thinks it could be cyst again (as the first time) and gave me anti inflamatory meds to take. If not better towards end of the month then I need to go back to check if it might be PCOS. So now it's so easy for everyone to say take meds and don't stress. It might have been easier if I didn't have the constant cramps to remind me PLUS I don't want to hear that crap "don't stress" speach right now. I'm so scared now and it feels like I'm scared all by myself.
> 
> Sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better soon! Have you tried meditation? Especially by the beach! I'm praying for your health!Click to expand...

Thanks JerseyGirl. Feeling a bit better today. Will do a separate post with an update.



MolGold said:


> WannaBubba - sorry to hear of the cyst. Hopefully with the meds it will go away on its own
> 
> AFM - got my blood work done yesterday. Beta is at 66 - which my doc thinks is low for 4w2d (as per LMP). I kept telling her as per O date I am 3w4d but she wasn't convinced :dohh: and wants me to go in again tomorrow for a second beta.
> 
> I personally think its an ok number for 3w4d and as long as they double tommorow. FX! :)

Thanks MolGold, the support from you ladies are just on a different level because you ladies understand fully how important our lady bits are and how scary it can be if there is potentially something wrong.

AND....

AN ABSOLUTELY HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for your, beta confirms it and you are officially preggers!!!!!!! 
:dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so AFM this morning... the meds are similar to pain killers but with an anti-inflamitory purpose as well.
I just went to my GP as he is absolutely wonderful and has such a great bedside manner etc. 
I don't have medical aid and if I want to see the GYN that comes to our town once a month I need a GP referral.
GP said that the GYN would have given same meds to see reaction on cysts and if that doesn't work he will give me a 2nd referral letter and I will then go see the GYN.

The first time this happened was 7 years ago and the GYN then explained it to me that there are many small cysts (like pollips) that he could see with internal exam camera but that they were nothing to worry about. The "popping" of the cysts is what caused the pain as it irritated my ovaries. They then went away by themselves as well.
I'm therefore hoping that it's the same this time around although still worried that it has happened again.

Anyway if meds don't help we'll take it from there. I have done a bit of reading on PCOS and I don't think that it is that because my symptoms don't quite match up. My blood pressure normal, cycles are regular (since coming off bc), don't have excess facial hair or hair on my back etc.

DH and I had a long talk about ttc last night and we are going to give it a bit of wait now. Still NTNP but going to make sure that we are both healthy (mostly me) before getting into it full swing.

Unfortunately for me I'm overweight - combination of bc, anti-depressants and joy of eating. I'm therefore going to focus on getting back to my healthy weight as there is no meds to counteract my efforts. Be more active and make sure I am emotionally strong and happy! DH agrees and is with me every step of the way (with his darn 6-pack abs and all :haha)

So I'll still be around here commenting & obsessing with you ladies but probably not going to gun for o day & bd. Just enjoying it and making sure that we are both happy and healthy. 
I hope you ladies won't mind me hanging on here.

Good News for all you chart stalkers is that the 1st month we actively start trying I will also officially start temping


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok, went to dr and after some prodding I actually hurt more. He thinks it could be cyst again (as the first time) and gave me anti inflamatory meds to take. If not better towards end of the month then I need to go back to check if it might be PCOS. So now it's so easy for everyone to say take meds and don't stress. It might have been easier if I didn't have the constant cramps to remind me PLUS I don't want to hear that crap "don't stress" speach right now. I'm so scared now and it feels like I'm scared all by myself.

Ooh sweetie! :hugs: I hope the meds sort it out.

AFM I have been having so much EWCM that its leaking into my pants?!?! WTF?!? Also got weird stomach cramps, like AF everyday now since last Sunday...What is going on??? 

My little lump is still there after completing my antibiotics so might book a docs appointment and go see if its anything to do with that maybe :shrug:

xx


----------



## MrsB1982

MolGold said:


> WannaBubba - sorry to hear of the cyst. Hopefully with the meds it will go away on its own
> 
> Kenna I am so jealous .. hope you're having a great time!
> 
> Daphne when are you testing? your temps still look great :)
> 
> Jess - aw, that's too familiar. DH has no concept of crucial fertile window as well :| I will try and log into FB from home for you
> 
> AFM - got my blood work done yesterday. Beta is at 66 - which my doc thinks is low for 4w2d (as per LMP). I kept telling her as per O date I am 3w4d but she wasn't convinced :dohh: and wants me to go in again tomorrow for a second beta.
> 
> I personally think its an ok number for 3w4d and as long as they double tommorow. FX! :)

Woop woop Molgold! All sounds good to me! :happydance:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so AFM this morning... the meds are similar to pain killers but with an anti-inflamitory purpose as well.
> I just went to my GP as he is absolutely wonderful and has such a great bedside manner etc.
> I don't have medical aid and if I want to see the GYN that comes to our town once a month I need a GP referral.
> GP said that the GYN would have given same meds to see reaction on cysts and if that doesn't work he will give me a 2nd referral letter and I will then go see the GYN.
> 
> The first time this happened was 7 years ago and the GYN then explained it to me that there are many small cysts (like pollips) that he could see with internal exam camera but that they were nothing to worry about. The "popping" of the cysts is what caused the pain as it irritated my ovaries. They then went away by themselves as well.
> I'm therefore hoping that it's the same this time around although still worried that it has happened again.
> 
> Anyway if meds don't help we'll take it from there. I have done a bit of reading on PCOS and I don't think that it is that because my symptoms don't quite match up. My blood pressure normal, cycles are regular (since coming off bc), don't have excess facial hair or hair on my back etc.
> 
> DH and I had a long talk about ttc last night and we are going to give it a bit of wait now. Still NTNP but going to make sure that we are both healthy (mostly me) before getting into it full swing.
> 
> Unfortunately for me I'm overweight - combination of bc, anti-depressants and joy of eating. I'm therefore going to focus on getting back to my healthy weight as there is no meds to counteract my efforts. Be more active and make sure I am emotionally strong and happy! DH agrees and is with me every step of the way (with his darn 6-pack abs and all :haha)
> 
> So I'll still be around here commenting & obsessing with you ladies but probably not going to gun for o day & bd. Just enjoying it and making sure that we are both happy and healthy.
> I hope you ladies won't mind me hanging on here.
> 
> Good News for all you chart stalkers is that the 1st month we actively start trying I will also officially start temping

It all sounds very sensible to me hun. :thumbup: I hope the Doc gets you sorted out and you start to see a difference xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:



> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, went to dr and after some prodding I actually hurt more. He thinks it could be cyst again (as the first time) and gave me anti inflamatory meds to take. If not better towards end of the month then I need to go back to check if it might be PCOS. So now it's so easy for everyone to say take meds and don't stress. It might have been easier if I didn't have the constant cramps to remind me PLUS I don't want to hear that crap "don't stress" speach right now. I'm so scared now and it feels like I'm scared all by myself.
> 
> Ooh sweetie! :hugs: I hope the meds sort it out.
> 
> AFM I have been having so much EWCM that its leaking into my pants?!?! WTF?!? Also got weird stomach cramps, like AF everyday now since last Sunday...What is going on???
> 
> My little lump is still there after completing my antibiotics so might book a docs appointment and go see if its anything to do with that maybe :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I think that the little lump should be checked by your GYN. Normal GP could not diagnose it for me. Just gave antibiotics and moved me on that was about 2-3 years ago.
GYN will check, confirm and then if you tell them that it did not go away after meds the can cut it out.
Mine was very cool about it and said if it bothers you I can cut it out - no problems.

The lots of ewcm could be a sign of a nice and strong o?? I sure hope so
FX and :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

I did my first ever OPK last night around 7:30 and it was negative so don't think its O time yet. 

Thanks for the advice though, will try getting my GP to refer to a Gyno in that case. :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I wish I could stop wondering about my cramps :cry:

As mentioned in my earlier post the meds are pain meds & anti-inflammatory all-in-one. But drinking them doesn't ease the cramping. It's not unbearable pain but it stays there regardless of whether I sit, stand, lie down, drink something etc.

Not fun anymore...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well, no O for me yet! Yay! :) lol I wouldn't like O'ing on cd 8, I just feel like it'd be wayyy too early for O and now we have another day or two to BD before real O comes. FX its a very very veryyyy lucky month for all!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> I did my first ever OPK last night around 7:30 and it was negative so don't think its O time yet.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though, will try getting my GP to refer to a Gyno in that case. :thumbup:

my opks at night are almost always neg but it depends on the woman. The best time to opk is around 10am-2pm. For me, I cant get a positive unless its between 9 & 2...strange. You'll find what works for you with the opks and you'll get it. It all depends on when we get the LH surge before O. FX for u! Id do an opk this late a.m and you may get better results :) FX!

Also, I would BD tonight and now looking at ur chart, there's a chance o is coming. Many women, like myself, get a slight or big dip the day before or day of O so I always say "get to BDing when you see a dip!" lol. I bet O will be coming in a couple days or so...how long are ur usual cycles again? I'm sorry I get mixed up sometimes. If u have shorter cycles, there's a good chance O is right around the corner but if ur cycles are 28 days or longer, u probably won't O for another 3+ days. Sry, I know there's too much info at once lol. It all just piles up in ur mind after ttc for so long! GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I wish I could stop wondering about my cramps :cry:
> 
> As mentioned in my earlier post the meds are pain meds & anti-inflammatory all-in-one. But drinking them doesn't ease the cramping. It's not unbearable pain but it stays there regardless of whether I sit, stand, lie down, drink something etc.
> 
> Not fun anymore...

I'm so sorry hun. I really hope you feel better soon. Ugh. Sounds so painful :( I hate when one of you girls are suffering! Go away cramps and pains!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> I did my first ever OPK last night around 7:30 and it was negative so don't think its O time yet.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though, will try getting my GP to refer to a Gyno in that case. :thumbup:

Okay... that confuses me :shrug: 
I'd say just BD while the ewcm is going :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could stop wondering about my cramps :cry:
> 
> As mentioned in my earlier post the meds are pain meds & anti-inflammatory all-in-one. But drinking them doesn't ease the cramping. It's not unbearable pain but it stays there regardless of whether I sit, stand, lie down, drink something etc.
> 
> Not fun anymore...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I really hope you feel better soon. Ugh. Sounds so painful :( I hate when one of you girls are suffering! Go away cramps and pains!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Mary. I would worry less if I didn't feel it the whole time. I wish it would go away purely because I don't want it to be something serious that is wrong with me. 
I mean we all know I'm not patient and now I have to take meds for 2 weeks and then see... 

I think I'm not going to worry about catching o day this cycle. I'll be on meds anyway and I don't want to obsess about everything I feel. I'm feeling a certain type of crampiness now that I can associate with the possible cysts so I would rather like to be "clear of tww symptoms" just so that I can really judge if I'm feeling better or not.

I'm still keeping FX for you ladies and rooting for you all the way.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> I did my first ever OPK last night around 7:30 and it was negative so don't think its O time yet.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though, will try getting my GP to refer to a Gyno in that case. :thumbup:
> 
> Okay... that confuses me :shrug:
> I'd say just BD while the ewcm is going :thumbup:Click to expand...

alot of women get EWCM for up to 5 days leading up to O, sometimes longer. I agree, id bd at least every other day while u have the EWCM. Once I know Mrs.B's cycle length, I can certainly help more :) but I wanted to throw that info out there for you as well. Sometimes we can even get random patches of EWCM and then it'll dry up and then come back for O. MrsB, def try the opks around 11a.m after a couple/few hr hold and not too much water and u may get different results. Good luck again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could stop wondering about my cramps :cry:
> 
> As mentioned in my earlier post the meds are pain meds & anti-inflammatory all-in-one. But drinking them doesn't ease the cramping. It's not unbearable pain but it stays there regardless of whether I sit, stand, lie down, drink something etc.
> 
> Not fun anymore...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I really hope you feel better soon. Ugh. Sounds so painful :( I hate when one of you girls are suffering! Go away cramps and pains!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mary. I would worry less if I didn't feel it the whole time. I wish it would go away purely because I don't want it to be something serious that is wrong with me.
> I mean we all know I'm not patient and now I have to take meds for 2 weeks and then see...
> 
> I think I'm not going to worry about catching o day this cycle. I'll be on meds anyway and I don't want to obsess about everything I feel. I'm feeling a certain type of crampiness now that I can associate with the possible cysts so I would rather like to be "clear of tww symptoms" just so that I can really judge if I'm feeling better or not.
> 
> I'm still keeping FX for you ladies and rooting for you all the way.Click to expand...

well maybe you'll end up with a nice surprise! And if not, ill be rooting like heck for you next cycle!! I truly hope you feel better soon. When I had cysts they were soooo painful! It burst and I had to go to the ER and I have a small frame so they thought it was an ectopic at first. It was a scary time but the good thing is that they usually go away. It stinks dealing with them though. I hope ur meds are helping, at least some! Ugh. Get better!! <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could stop wondering about my cramps :cry:
> 
> As mentioned in my earlier post the meds are pain meds & anti-inflammatory all-in-one. But drinking them doesn't ease the cramping. It's not unbearable pain but it stays there regardless of whether I sit, stand, lie down, drink something etc.
> 
> Not fun anymore...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I really hope you feel better soon. Ugh. Sounds so painful :( I hate when one of you girls are suffering! Go away cramps and pains!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mary. I would worry less if I didn't feel it the whole time. I wish it would go away purely because I don't want it to be something serious that is wrong with me.
> I mean we all know I'm not patient and now I have to take meds for 2 weeks and then see...
> 
> I think I'm not going to worry about catching o day this cycle. I'll be on meds anyway and I don't want to obsess about everything I feel. I'm feeling a certain type of crampiness now that I can associate with the possible cysts so I would rather like to be "clear of tww symptoms" just so that I can really judge if I'm feeling better or not.
> 
> I'm still keeping FX for you ladies and rooting for you all the way.Click to expand...
> 
> well maybe you'll end up with a nice surprise! And if not, ill be rooting like heck for you next cycle!! I truly hope you feel better soon. When I had cysts they were soooo painful! It burst and I had to go to the ER and I have a small frame so they thought it was an ectopic at first. It was a scary time but the good thing is that they usually go away. It stinks dealing with them though. I hope ur meds are helping, at least some! Ugh. Get better!! <3Click to expand...

Thank you. You ladies are really just tooooooo sweet and loving. Makes my heart melt! :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> I did my first ever OPK last night around 7:30 and it was negative so don't think its O time yet.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though, will try getting my GP to refer to a Gyno in that case. :thumbup:
> 
> my opks at night are almost always neg but it depends on the woman. The best time to opk is around 10am-2pm. For me, I cant get a positive unless its between 9 & 2...strange. You'll find what works for you with the opks and you'll get it. It all depends on when we get the LH surge before O. FX for u! Id do an opk this late a.m and you may get better results :) FX!
> 
> Also, I would BD tonight and now looking at ur chart, there's a chance o is coming. Many women, like myself, get a slight or big dip the day before or day of O so I always say "get to BDing when you see a dip!" lol. I bet O will be coming in a couple days or so...how long are ur usual cycles again? I'm sorry I get mixed up sometimes. If u have shorter cycles, there's a good chance O is right around the corner but if ur cycles are 28 days or longer, u probably won't O for another 3+ days. Sry, I know there's too much info at once lol. It all just piles up in ur mind after ttc for so long! GL!Click to expand...

Its really helpful info, thank you! :thumbup:

My cycles vary in length from 29 to 32. Last cycle which was my first officially BC free was 29 days but the cycle before when I first came off the BC was 32...:shrug:

I will make sure I get to work in the bedroom tonight with hubby though just to be sure we catch it if the sneaky little egg has decided to make a journey early this cycle. Will see if we can get some more :spermy: up there to catch it! :winkwink:

We BD'd on Tuesday so there should be some soldiers swimming around already up there too. 

xx

P.S. my OPKs are at home darn it so cant test this morning. doh!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Morning ladies! 

Tested at 11 dpo BFN :( but I'm still holding out hope! Sometimes I don't test positive until 14 or 15 dpo so I'm hoping this is one of those cases. Anyone else not test positive at 11 dpo? 

I'm still waking up a few times a night to pee, crazy dreams, creamy-ewcm cm throughout the day. I guess it's just a waiting game! My favorite....not. 

Hope everyone else is having a splendid day! 

Baby dust all around!


----------



## MrsB1982

pitbullmomma said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Tested at 11 dpo BFN :( but I'm still holding out hope! Sometimes I don't test positive until 14 or 15 dpo so I'm hoping this is one of those cases. Anyone else not test positive at 11 dpo?
> 
> I'm still waking up a few times a night to pee, crazy dreams, creamy-ewcm cm throughout the day. I guess it's just a waiting game! My favorite....not.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a splendid day!
> 
> Baby dust all around!

Do you track your temps hun? Would be useful to know whether you are steady away on a high temp or whether you have dropped so can probably expect the :witch: anytime soon... FX'd she aint on her way to you though! She isn't flipping welcome round these parts! :gun:

xx


----------



## pitbullmomma

No I don't :( which I should. I'm bad. But if this isn't it I'm going to temp next cycle for sure


----------



## pitbullmomma

Does it help that I feel like I'm warm? Lmao :dohh: I guess I'm downloading fertility this next go around.


----------



## MrsB1982

pitbullmomma said:


> Does it help that I feel like I'm warm? Lmao :dohh: I guess I'm downloading fertility this next go around.

:hugs: I have no idea if feeling warm means anything as I am and have been for over a week now and the :witch: turned up on me! I am also still having crazy ass dreams and weeing lots so all the symptoms can be explained as other things as well as pregnancy unfortunately. 

Don't give up hope though until the AF arrives (if she does at all!).

:baby: dust to you honey xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Tested at 11 dpo BFN :( but I'm still holding out hope! Sometimes I don't test positive until 14 or 15 dpo so I'm hoping this is one of those cases. Anyone else not test positive at 11 dpo?
> 
> I'm still waking up a few times a night to pee, crazy dreams, creamy-ewcm cm throughout the day. I guess it's just a waiting game! My favorite....not.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a splendid day!
> 
> Baby dust all around!

Right here holding out hope with you! :flower:

I tested negative on 11dpo last cycle. But don't let it get you down. I've read some crazy ass stories on the web about ladies only getting FAINT positives on 20dpo with confirmed o etc. 
Still lots of hope for you if the witch doesn't show!

:dust:


----------



## pitbullmomma

WunnaBubba2 said:


> pitbullmomma said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Tested at 11 dpo BFN :( but I'm still holding out hope! Sometimes I don't test positive until 14 or 15 dpo so I'm hoping this is one of those cases. Anyone else not test positive at 11 dpo?
> 
> I'm still waking up a few times a night to pee, crazy dreams, creamy-ewcm cm throughout the day. I guess it's just a waiting game! My favorite....not.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a splendid day!
> 
> Baby dust all around!
> 
> 
> 
> Right here holding out hope with you! :flower:
> 
> I tested negative on 11dpo last cycle. But don't let it get you down. I've read some crazy ass stories on the web about ladies only getting FAINT positives on 20dpo with confirmed o etc.
> Still lots of hope for you if the witch doesn't show!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, Wunna! I honestly don't know what I'd do without you girls! I'm going to wait and test after I've missed AF then we shall see! 

It'll be an interesting pregnancy if I am. We are probably moving to St. Louis soon, so moving with all three (and one in the oven) plus our menagerie of animals will make or an interesting trip. Ah!


----------



## cutieq

Fx for you! I've definitely heard of lines not showing until much later dpo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok so I'm honestly not too worried about o this month, besides the "possible cyst" or whatever causing too much pain. What has got me interested is that I have for the 1st since coming off of bc noticed that I have HUGE blobs ef egg white JELLY, it is not mucusy at all, litteraly like globs of jelly. Sorry for tmi, but any ideas? Or is it just a kind of fertile mucus? Personally I cannot see sperm being able to get through this type of barrier :haha:
It's not coming out on to panties, I have to get it, it feels like it's "blocking" me...


----------



## pitbullmomma

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok so I'm honestly not too worried about o this month, besides the "possible cyst" or whatever causing too much pain. What has got me interested is that I have for the 1st since coming off of bc noticed that I have HUGE blobs ef egg white JELLY, it is not mucusy at all, litteraly like globs of jelly. Sorry for tmi, but any ideas? Or is it just a kind of fertile mucus? Personally I cannot see sperm being able to get through this type of barrier :haha:
> It's not coming out on to panties, I have to get it, it feels like it's "blocking" me...

Hmmmmmm could be fertile mucus sometimes mine does that. It's like jelly snot. Yummy. I always wonder about swimmers getting through that, too


----------



## pitbullmomma

Here's my bfn from this am...what do you all think? Nothin or somethin? I am awful at squinting games.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm honestly not too worried about o this month, besides the "possible cyst" or whatever causing too much pain. What has got me interested is that I have for the 1st since coming off of bc noticed that I have HUGE blobs ef egg white JELLY, it is not mucusy at all, litteraly like globs of jelly. Sorry for tmi, but any ideas? Or is it just a kind of fertile mucus? Personally I cannot see sperm being able to get through this type of barrier :haha:
> It's not coming out on to panties, I have to get it, it feels like it's "blocking" me...
> 
> Hmmmmmm could be fertile mucus sometimes mine does that. It's like jelly snot. Yummy. I always wonder about swimmers getting through that, tooClick to expand...

Yes! Jelly snot sounds like a good way to describe it as well. I'm only expecting O around the 10th of Sept. Here's to hoping it's just some sort of fertile cm/jelly


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Here's my bfn from this am...what do you all think? Nothin or somethin? I am awful at squinting games.

I'm trying really hard to see something, but can't. Sorry. I hope you do get a nice strong and dark one in the next few days!! FX


----------



## pitbullmomma

Ehh it's okay. I think I'm grasping at straws. Hopefully the next few days are a bit better!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok so I'm honestly not too worried about o this month, besides the "possible cyst" or whatever causing too much pain. What has got me interested is that I have for the 1st since coming off of bc noticed that I have HUGE blobs ef egg white JELLY, it is not mucusy at all, litteraly like globs of jelly. Sorry for tmi, but any ideas? Or is it just a kind of fertile mucus? Personally I cannot see sperm being able to get through this type of barrier :haha:
> It's not coming out on to panties, I have to get it, it feels like it's "blocking" me...

If it isn't stretchy then it's not quite fertile yet, but more fertile than the creamy and thick stuff. Try taking some mucinex to thin the mucus.



pitbullmomma said:


> Here's my bfn from this am...what do you all think? Nothin or somethin? I am awful at squinting games.

I think I see something and then I don't...... I guess just keep waiting.


----------



## Jrepp

Whelp, cd 13 and no ovulation yet (thank goodness). Opk's are starting to get closer.... See test and mucus is definitely watery. We did it last night and will continue daily fun until ovulation has occurred.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Whelp, cd 13 and no ovulation yet (thank goodness). Opk's are starting to get closer.... See test and mucus is definitely watery. We did it last night and will continue daily fun until ovulation has occurred.

Yay for no early o! I'm glad your cycle seems to be a bit more 'normal' for you. FX!


----------



## Megamegan

Jill I see something on your test but not sure how reliable it is, it could go either way as far as faint pos or test strip line... I wouldn't be surprised to see it get darker though!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Jrepp said:


> Whelp, cd 13 and no ovulation yet (thank goodness). Opk's are starting to get closer.... See test and mucus is definitely watery. We did it last night and will continue daily fun until ovulation has occurred.

Woohoo! Daily fun


----------



## pitbullmomma

Megamegan said:


> Jill I see something on your test but not sure how reliable it is, it could go either way as far as faint pos or test strip line... I wouldn't be surprised to see it get darker though!

Thanks Megan! I'm hoping!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Whelp, cd 13 and no ovulation yet (thank goodness). Opk's are starting to get closer.... See test and mucus is definitely watery. We did it last night and will continue daily fun until ovulation has occurred.

this was just how mine was yest and now today its positive and I will be shocked if I don't see a rise tomorrow because of the crazy O pains and lots of EWCM that I have today but there's always the chance ill have more O pains and positive opks tomorrow so maybe it'll be day 13 when we see my rise. Ill be very happy if I'm O'ing today, or tomorrow because I know I have it timed right for today and we have a "bd plan" (lol) for tonight to make sure we can try and catch that egg so we'll be covered for tomorrow as well. We've had to make it quick and not so fun for me (lol) but if it'll make our rainbow baby, I'll be more than satisfied! :) lol. 
I'm sorry to hear about dh jess. I hope u get lots of bding in! And I'm happy ur not oing yet so you have the time to :) I wish you tons of baby dust, as always, and I pray we both get our bfps! This cycle we prob will be testing only 1-3 days apart...fx those days are extra lucky for us!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo, FX for you jill!!! That'd be two within one wk on this thread! Sept is def starting out lucky (as I thought...lol), yes I like to pretend I can read the future :) haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

I dont get good internet service out here where I'm staying so its hard to get on here when I normally would in the a.m :(. It stinks! Lol. I'm doing my best to catch up and I'm sorry in advanced if I ask questions any of u have already answered at one point or another...Love you all! <3


----------



## Jrepp

Getting darker and had some ew after work
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies :flow:

I hope you guys are well. I'm hopefully not imagining it, but I think my cramps have let up a bit this morning O:)

Daphne, are you going to test yet or do you feel af is coming? Hoping she stays away!

Mary, Jess & Mrs B & Cutieq I hope all your planning leads to definite eggy catching this cycle!!

Kenna, I hope you are having a blast! :happydance:

Jill, when will you test again? Hoping for a nice and strong :bfp:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Getting darker and had some ew after work

oh yea, this is def on its way to ur positive. Last month did ur test line get much darker than the control or just about equal in color? Just curious as to how much longer it may be ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Morning ladies :flow:
> 
> I hope you guys are well. I'm hopefully not imagining it, but I think my cramps have let up a bit this morning O:)
> 
> Daphne, are you going to test yet or do you feel af is coming? Hoping she stays away!
> 
> Mary, Jess & Mrs B & Cutieq I hope all your planning leads to definite eggy catching this cycle!!
> 
> Kenna, I hope you are having a blast! :happydance:
> 
> Jill, when will you test again? Hoping for a nice and strong :bfp:

Good! I'm happy to hear the cramping let up a bit. FX veryy tight for you! 
My "gassy cramps" just started along with O yest. I got a rise today so hopefully it stays up over the next 2 days to confirm but in pretty positive I'm 1dpo any how. 9 to 11 days left until its testing time!! :) FX my tests come by then! This person on eBay hasn't shipped them and its been a few wks. 
Oh that reminds me, ive now sold items on eBay from my move and I plan to sell much more. I like doing the whole eBay thing too so I really am going to keep working hard until I build myself a nice little at home business. FX!

Anyway, is it possible to have acid reflux/heartburn the day after an egg was fertilized? Lol. I know hcg has to build up for pregnancy but I also know there's a hormones released when the egg is fertilized which may be the cause of some early symptoms. But Ive had crazy acid reflux & heartburn since last night. Ugh. FX the BFP's start rolling in :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flow:
> 
> I hope you guys are well. I'm hopefully not imagining it, but I think my cramps have let up a bit this morning O:)
> 
> Daphne, are you going to test yet or do you feel af is coming? Hoping she stays away!
> 
> Mary, Jess & Mrs B & Cutieq I hope all your planning leads to definite eggy catching this cycle!!
> 
> Kenna, I hope you are having a blast! :happydance:
> 
> Jill, when will you test again? Hoping for a nice and strong :bfp:
> 
> Good! I'm happy to hear the cramping let up a bit. FX veryy tight for you!
> My "gassy cramps" just started along with O yest. I got a rise today so hopefully it stays up over the next 2 days to confirm but in pretty positive I'm 1dpo any how. 9 to 11 days left until its testing time!! :) FX my tests come by then! This person on eBay hasn't shipped them and its been a few wks.
> Oh that reminds me, ive now sold items on eBay from my move and I plan to sell much more. I like doing the whole eBay thing too so I really am going to keep working hard until I build myself a nice little at home business. FX!
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to have acid reflux/heartburn the day after an egg was fertilized? Lol. I know hcg has to build up for pregnancy but I also know there's a hormones released when the egg is fertilized which may be the cause of some early symptoms. But Ive had crazy acid reflux & heartburn since last night. Ugh. FX the BFP's start rolling in :)Click to expand...

Thx Mary :hugs:

Exciting to have you in the tww, now I can obsess over your symptoms :haha:
If the early acid reflux is going to be an early sign I say bring it on!

Interesting you should mention hormones given off when egg is fertilised... I must have somehow missed that part. I always just thought the hormones come after implantation. You've given me something new to google :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Getting darker and had some ew after work
> 
> oh yea, this is def on its way to ur positive. Last month did ur test line get much darker than the control or just about equal in color? Just curious as to how much longer it may be ;)Click to expand...

Last month the line got just as dark as the control but they were VERY dark. It could have been darker but I wouldn't know because I just happened to take an opk earlier than I normally would and caught the end of the surge. Today's test was just as dark this morning, so I'm sure the ones later will be positive. I can feel my right ovary kicking into gear so I'm sure it'll be today or tomorrow. We were able to bd last night and the night before.



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flow:
> 
> I hope you guys are well. I'm hopefully not imagining it, but I think my cramps have let up a bit this morning O:)
> 
> Daphne, are you going to test yet or do you feel af is coming? Hoping she stays away!
> 
> Mary, Jess & Mrs B & Cutieq I hope all your planning leads to definite eggy catching this cycle!!
> 
> Kenna, I hope you are having a blast! :happydance:
> 
> Jill, when will you test again? Hoping for a nice and strong :bfp:
> 
> Good! I'm happy to hear the cramping let up a bit. FX veryy tight for you!
> My "gassy cramps" just started along with O yest. I got a rise today so hopefully it stays up over the next 2 days to confirm but in pretty positive I'm 1dpo any how. 9 to 11 days left until its testing time!! :) FX my tests come by then! This person on eBay hasn't shipped them and its been a few wks.
> Oh that reminds me, ive now sold items on eBay from my move and I plan to sell much more. I like doing the whole eBay thing too so I really am going to keep working hard until I build myself a nice little at home business. FX!
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to have acid reflux/heartburn the day after an egg was fertilized? Lol. I know hcg has to build up for pregnancy but I also know there's a hormones released when the egg is fertilized which may be the cause of some early symptoms. But Ive had crazy acid reflux & heartburn since last night. Ugh. FX the BFP's start rolling in :)Click to expand...

Let's hope it's a good thing and not just nerves from the move working their way out!


----------



## pitbullmomma

Fingers crossed for you!! You definitely deserve this sticky bean. 

Wunna, I'll probably retest on Sunday. My cervix is still fairly high, maybe a bit lower but Megan said not to rely too much on CP so I'm just going I relax. CM is quite creamy but also quite stretchy and thick. Not sure lmao. I was dizzy allll night last night while we watched Project Runway and when I went to bed. Noticed some veiny ness on my bbs, but I'm also as pale as whiteout so veins aren't always out of the question. 

We'll find out soon enough!! Witch is due tomorrow. 

Baby dust all around ladies!!

xoxo
Jill


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pitbullmomma said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! You definitely deserve this sticky bean.
> 
> Wunna, I'll probably retest on Sunday. My cervix is still fairly high, maybe a bit lower but Megan said not to rely too much on CP so I'm just going I relax. CM is quite creamy but also quite stretchy and thick. Not sure lmao. I was dizzy allll night last night while we watched Project Runway and when I went to bed. Noticed some veiny ness on my bbs, but I'm also as pale as whiteout so veins aren't always out of the question.
> 
> We'll find out soon enough!! Witch is due tomorrow.
> 
> Baby dust all around ladies!!
> 
> xoxo
> Jill

FX sooooo tight!!!! 
Does it feel like she might be coming?

I hope she stays away and cannot wait for your retest to be nice and strong :bfp:

:dust: and :hugs: for you and all the ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Getting darker and had some ew after work
> 
> oh yea, this is def on its way to ur positive. Last month did ur test line get much darker than the control or just about equal in color? Just curious as to how much longer it may be ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Last month the line got just as dark as the control but they were VERY dark. It could have been darker but I wouldn't know because I just happened to take an opk earlier than I normally would and caught the end of the surge. Today's test was just as dark this morning, so I'm sure the ones later will be positive. I can feel my right ovary kicking into gear so I'm sure it'll be today or tomorrow. We were able to bd last night and the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flow:
> 
> I hope you guys are well. I'm hopefully not imagining it, but I think my cramps have let up a bit this morning O:)
> 
> Daphne, are you going to test yet or do you feel af is coming? Hoping she stays away!
> 
> Mary, Jess & Mrs B & Cutieq I hope all your planning leads to definite eggy catching this cycle!!
> 
> Kenna, I hope you are having a blast! :happydance:
> 
> Jill, when will you test again? Hoping for a nice and strong :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I'm happy to hear the cramping let up a bit. FX veryy tight for you!
> My "gassy cramps" just started along with O yest. I got a rise today so hopefully it stays up over the next 2 days to confirm but in pretty positive I'm 1dpo any how. 9 to 11 days left until its testing time!! :) FX my tests come by then! This person on eBay hasn't shipped them and its been a few wks.
> Oh that reminds me, ive now sold items on eBay from my move and I plan to sell much more. I like doing the whole eBay thing too so I really am going to keep working hard until I build myself a nice little at home business. FX!
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to have acid reflux/heartburn the day after an egg was fertilized? Lol. I know hcg has to build up for pregnancy but I also know there's a hormones released when the egg is fertilized which may be the cause of some early symptoms. But Ive had crazy acid reflux & heartburn since last night. Ugh. FX the BFP's start rolling in :)Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope it's a good thing and not just nerves from the move working their way out!Click to expand...

ok, thats what I thought. Now that ur using those opks, it seems like our opks go in the same sort of pattern of darkness when Os approaching as mine do. Good luck Jessica!! :) 

I just got another positive opk so I'm pretty sure I'm catching the end of my surge today. Either way, if O wasn't yest, I know it'll be today at the latest, esp with an opk this dark but I'm feeling no O pains and yest I had them like crazy so I'm pretty sure the egg released yest. Regardless, bding is covered. I read the other day that we tend to have the peak of our surge occur around 4a.m or 8p.m (depending on the women but studies actually show proof of this) and I have always said that I think I O very early in the a.m so maybe I have a 4a.m O time or vice versa, and that's what makes my temp take a day longer to rise sometimes even tho I'm positive I oed...? Idk just a theory lol. I thought that was pretty cool that there's actually normal times when we usually have the surge build up to its peak. If no bfp this cycle, maybe ill have dh BD both at 8pm and 4a.m on the day before O is suspected and see if we catch the egg that way. (lol) idk how I even get these idea and theorys in my head sometimes but they do help give me hope and strength to go forward, even if the theory's aren't correct in my case lol. 

So my ex husband FINALLY is paying up on the money he owes me from our divorce and it seriously couldn't be better timing! Now maybe we'll be back out of Mom & Dads house sooner than planned! :) FX! Its just going to be hard because of the fact that my most recent landlord just had to evict me for NO reason so now that's on my record. I have another landlord who I know would say nothing but good things about me but alot of places wont even consider someone who has "eviction" on their record so I have to find a privately owned home for rent because usually their more understanding than a large corporation, you know? Cross ur fingers for us that we have an easier time finding a new home than expected! Thanks in advance ladies! 
:dust: TO ALL!


----------



## MolGold

Wannabubba really happy your pains are letting up.. Fx for fertile cm!

Jill I see a line but not sure if it's pink.. Test again and post a pic! Fx..

Jess I'm hoping you guys catch o and cover all bd bases :) i'm glad your cycles are turning more predictable.

Mary yes you're right that conception releases progesterone. I was super dizzy around 1 to 4dpo. Also your o time theory may be right. This time we bd'd Sunday at 3am and got our bfp :) hope you catch the egg !
Also great to see your ex paying up.. Its high time! Hope you find a house soon.. Really sad for the stupid landlord and eviction. Why do these things happen to good people?

AFM I got a blood test done earlier today.. And just got a call from the lab saying hcg levels are 156.6! More than doubled in 48 hrs! I'm seeing my doc again tomorrow :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Molgold, they are back now while lying infront of tv and the jellyish cm was just that once, back to thick and creamy. Anyhow I'm just focussed on getting healthy before gunning for o.

I'm so glad to hear about your amazing numbers!!!! Has the BFP it sunk in yet?


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Getting darker and had some ew after work
> 
> oh yea, this is def on its way to ur positive. Last month did ur test line get much darker than the control or just about equal in color? Just curious as to how much longer it may be ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Last month the line got just as dark as the control but they were VERY dark. It could have been darker but I wouldn't know because I just happened to take an opk earlier than I normally would and caught the end of the surge. Today's test was just as dark this morning, so I'm sure the ones later will be positive. I can feel my right ovary kicking into gear so I'm sure it'll be today or tomorrow. We were able to bd last night and the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flow:
> 
> I hope you guys are well. I'm hopefully not imagining it, but I think my cramps have let up a bit this morning O:)
> 
> Daphne, are you going to test yet or do you feel af is coming? Hoping she stays away!
> 
> Mary, Jess & Mrs B & Cutieq I hope all your planning leads to definite eggy catching this cycle!!
> 
> Kenna, I hope you are having a blast! :happydance:
> 
> Jill, when will you test again? Hoping for a nice and strong :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I'm happy to hear the cramping let up a bit. FX veryy tight for you!
> My "gassy cramps" just started along with O yest. I got a rise today so hopefully it stays up over the next 2 days to confirm but in pretty positive I'm 1dpo any how. 9 to 11 days left until its testing time!! :) FX my tests come by then! This person on eBay hasn't shipped them and its been a few wks.
> Oh that reminds me, ive now sold items on eBay from my move and I plan to sell much more. I like doing the whole eBay thing too so I really am going to keep working hard until I build myself a nice little at home business. FX!
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to have acid reflux/heartburn the day after an egg was fertilized? Lol. I know hcg has to build up for pregnancy but I also know there's a hormones released when the egg is fertilized which may be the cause of some early symptoms. But Ive had crazy acid reflux & heartburn since last night. Ugh. FX the BFP's start rolling in :)Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope it's a good thing and not just nerves from the move working their way out!Click to expand...
> 
> ok, thats what I thought. Now that ur using those opks, it seems like our opks go in the same sort of pattern of darkness when Os approaching as mine do. Good luck Jessica!! :)
> 
> I just got another positive opk so I'm pretty sure I'm catching the end of my surge today. Either way, if O wasn't yest, I know it'll be today at the latest, esp with an opk this dark but I'm feeling no O pains and yest I had them like crazy so I'm pretty sure the egg released yest. Regardless, bding is covered. I read the other day that we tend to have the peak of our surge occur around 4a.m or 8p.m (depending on the women but studies actually show proof of this) and I have always said that I think I O very early in the a.m so maybe I have a 4a.m O time or vice versa, and that's what makes my temp take a day longer to rise sometimes even tho I'm positive I oed...? Idk just a theory lol. I thought that was pretty cool that there's actually normal times when we usually have the surge build up to its peak. If no bfp this cycle, maybe ill have dh BD both at 8pm and 4a.m on the day before O is suspected and see if we catch the egg that way. (lol) idk how I even get these idea and theorys in my head sometimes but they do help give me hope and strength to go forward, even if the theory's aren't correct in my case lol.
> 
> So my ex husband FINALLY is paying up on the money he owes me from our divorce and it seriously couldn't be better timing! Now maybe we'll be back out of Mom & Dads house sooner than planned! :) FX! Its just going to be hard because of the fact that my most recent landlord just had to evict me for NO reason so now that's on my record. I have another landlord who I know would say nothing but good things about me but alot of places wont even consider someone who has "eviction" on their record so I have to find a privately owned home for rent because usually their more understanding than a large corporation, you know? Cross ur fingers for us that we have an easier time finding a new home than expected! Thanks in advance ladies!
> :dust: TO ALL!Click to expand...

I hadn't heard about the time of o and surges, just that it happens after lh drops. I typically o around 1 pm based on intense cramping and a temp rise the next day. I have heard that you can have ovulation pain before you actually ovulate though so IF you didn't o already, perhaps it was pre o pain that you were getting :shrug: I'm glad that despite less than ideal living conditions you were still able to get some bd in! I am also really glad your ex is paying support now. Is he out of jail? If you explain to your landlord the situation I am sure you can work something out. They can't discriminate based on prior eviction.



MolGold said:


> Wannabubba really happy your pains are letting up.. Fx for fertile cm!
> 
> Jill I see a line but not sure if it's pink.. Test again and post a pic! Fx..
> 
> Jess I'm hoping you guys catch o and cover all bd bases :) i'm glad your cycles are turning more predictable.
> 
> Mary yes you're right that conception releases progesterone. I was super dizzy around 1 to 4dpo. Also your o time theory may be right. This time we bd'd Sunday at 3am and got our bfp :) hope you catch the egg !
> Also great to see your ex paying up.. Its high time! Hope you find a house soon.. Really sad for the stupid landlord and eviction. Why do these things happen to good people?
> 
> AFM I got a blood test done earlier today.. And just got a call from the lab saying hcg levels are 156.6! More than doubled in 48 hrs! I'm seeing my doc again tomorrow :)

Thanks! My cycles have always been predictable aside from a few outliers. The surgery really threw things for a loop. I've been oing pretty early for me this past couple cycles so not sure what that is about. Congrats on the hcg levels! Do you know if they are going to do another one?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Molgold, they are back now while lying infront of tv and the jellyish cm was just that once, back to thick and creamy. Anyhow I'm just focussed on getting healthy before gunning for o.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear about your amazing numbers!!!! Has the BFP it sunk in yet?

What all are you going to do to get healthy? Do you ever get ewcm or just creamy?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I would like my cramping to stop because it makes me feel as if something is wrong. Getting healthy for me would be to eat healthier and get more active. I really need to lose some weight. Doc and I played around with anti-depressants when I use to take them due to excessive weight gain. So now I'm off any kind of meds (except the pills taking for the possible cysts) and spring is here. We live by the beach so as soon as water becomes a bit warmer I'll be back to swimming twice a day.

I get ewcm round about the time I expect to o and the rest of my cycle it's creamy. I've started to up my vit c intake because I read it's a natural way to get the cm more watery.


----------



## Jrepp

4:30 am when I woke up for hubby to drop me off before going to work. It's so close to positive I took 4 more tests to work. 



11:00am (stay tuned to blog post about this specific test). It is finally positive though so I am really excited. Had to use a students math homework as a background lol



1:10pm taken during my lunch hour. Still positive. I am now getting some pretty strong ovulation pains so I am really excited. Still planning fun at least tonight just to be on the safe side.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Jess! I hope this is it! Tons of :dust:


----------



## melewen

Amazing! That is REALLY positive!! I've never gotten a positive OPK (apparently I O late, like CD 18, and always got frustrated about CD 14 and was like, 'This is just stressing me out!' so I would stop.. probably not the smartest overall!) but am hoping for one in the next couple days. Today is CD 14. This is the month! I can just feel it. Seriously!! Baby dust to ALL!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you are really busy Melewen :haha:
Go get that eggy! FX and :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am very aggravated because my bbt thermometer was nowhere to be found this a.m and today was an important temping day and the thermometer I ended up using just said 96.9 (way too low for me!) and nothing more or less and THEN I find my BBT thermometer like 20mins after I get out of bed and it said 97.59 but that was after going pee. Ugh I'm frustrated that I'm out of opks and I have no clue if I oed. I guess the length of my LP will be the answer to that this cycle. Ugh. I wish I bd'ed last night now :(. I feel like I'm going to be out this cycle since today is an extremely busy day and idk if ill be able to be able to BD before heading out to fix my brothers house up some more. FX we can fit it in! Either way, I guess we have a lil chance since we bd'ed at midnight the night before last and plan to tonight. I always seem to have later O the ONLY months I decide not to BD 3 nights in a row. Darn O!

anyway, how are u all doing?

Jess ur opks are just like mine were yest and the day before :) FX superrr tight that u catch that eggy!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok, I quickly feel better. My cm is the post O stuff and my cervix is very low and closed but its also softer than I have ever felt it. Idk how to explain it other than it feels like my cervix is everywhere in there instead of to the left like usual so I guess u could say it feels soft and expanded...? Lol. Maybe its a good sign since I've never had it. I'm still going to BD tonight just incase but now the pressure of bding this a.m is off at least. FX for the best results from a TWW ever!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, sorry ive been MIA.... The ugly :witch: got me this morning. Making my lp at 12days. This af is painful and so heavy maybe i got good lining this time.... I'm going back to try fertilaid again so as DH... On to our 12th cycle, hitting 1 year again so frustrating.... 

Molgold, im so happy for u. Have a H&h 9 mos...

All you ladies, catch that eggy...

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Here's a clip of the article I found quite a few months back but couldn't figure out how to copy/paste on my phone at that time....i wanted to share it because alot if women wait until O or a positive opk or feel out if they don't BD on O day but this scientific evidence is what always makes me want to BD the 2 days leading up to O....its from the American pregnancy association.....

The day of ovulation: You might have heard or might believe that the best day to get pregnant is the day that a woman ovulates. It is important to know when you ovulate and to try to time intercourse close to ovulation, but the day of ovulation is not the best day to get pregnant. Researchers have studied the timing of sexual intercourse in relationship to ovulation in order to determine which days are the most likely to result in pregnancy. Surprisingly, according to research published in the Journal of Reproductive Medicine, what they found was that the day of ovulation was not the best day of a womans cycle to conceive.

The day before ovulation: Interestingly, the day before ovulation is actually a better day to conceive on than the day of. This may be because sperm that are ejaculated the day before ovulation have had time to mature and reach the egg.

Two days before ovulation: Even more interesting, researchers have found that a womans chance of conceiving two days before ovulation is just as likely, if not more likely, as the day before ovulation. What this means for couples trying to conceive is that timing intercourse to occur a couple days before ovulation and the day before ovulation will give them the greatest chance of conceiving.

I hope this helps at least one other person :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry about AF Daphne :( I hope ur lining is getting thicker now and I pray for a bfp VERY soon for all of us! Ugh. Remember the fertiliaid made you spot some so just be careful! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also Daphne, I want to say u oed on day 11 this past cycle making a 14 day LP. Its hard to be certain but that's where it keeps rising from and last cycle I had a positive opk 3 days after I'm 100% sure O occured so it could have happened to u too. Positive opk after O is from a second surge in estrogen. Maybe u should ttc again this cycle before u start the fertilaid, just a suggestion because I know how much the spotting used to bother you. If u want to take it, of course take it! I'm not trying to tell u what to do, just throwing out a suggestion. I feel like ur non medicated cycles have come a long way hormonally since I first "met" you but you know ur body better so correct me if I'm wrong! Good.luck hun!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry you couldn't find your thermometer this morning. I hate when that happens.

Daphne, I'm sorry the witch showed up. Are you still doing un medicated cycles?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its quiet the one a.m I get service lol its ok, ill come back on later and catch up again :) Sry I'm blowing up this board (most of u are used to it haha). I decided just incase stress happened to delay O this cycle or something, dh and I will stick to every other night until CD15 and then I'll know for sure that we couldn't have missed it. Id be shocked if I oed beyond that point. I do believe im 1-2dpo....i hate when my temp gets messed up. My baby nephew got ahold of my thermometer (he's the only GOOD thing about them being at my parents still!) and thankfully my SIL took it from him before he put it in his mouth since I temp vaginally but she wasn't around to tell me where it was when I awoke. Its like she doesn't watch her baby. I have the baby ALL day (not complaining though) and before I wake up, apparently she's been setting him next to me and I haven't even known lol. That would have been so gross if it went in his mouth! Ugh, she makes me mad. So yea, thats the reason I wasn't able to truly temp this a.m. I thought I was going to have to go buy a new one today for a minute there. I also thought my SIL stole it so I was actually hoping she'd use it IF she stole it because it'd be instant karma...hahaha I know, I'm so bad! If you had her for a SIL, you'd feel the same way, trust me! Wow, I haven't written a "vent post" like this in a while. I forgot how good It feels to just type what's on my mind and just get some stuff off my chest while the threads slow. Thats why b&b is the best support ever...even when everyone is busy, you still have tons of people to talk to lol. Alright now I'm just rambling. I'm bored waiting to go do some "Manly work" (lol). I'm just not going to lift anything too heavy JUST INCASE. My job is strictly drilling and cleaning! :)

I hope you all have a good day and wish you all lots and LOTS of baby dust!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Sorry you couldn't find your thermometer this morning. I hate when that happens.
> 
> Daphne, I'm sorry the witch showed up. Are you still doing un medicated cycles?

ur here! I thought I was alone...lol


----------



## Jrepp

Be careful with the cleaning products too :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Definitely! Already have my face masks ready to go for painting as well! Lol Aidens doctor let me take a few yesterday :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Getting darker and had some ew after work
> 
> oh yea, this is def on its way to ur positive. Last month did ur test line get much darker than the control or just about equal in color? Just curious as to how much longer it may be ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Last month the line got just as dark as the control but they were VERY dark. It could have been darker but I wouldn't know because I just happened to take an opk earlier than I normally would and caught the end of the surge. Today's test was just as dark this morning, so I'm sure the ones later will be positive. I can feel my right ovary kicking into gear so I'm sure it'll be today or tomorrow. We were able to bd last night and the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flow:
> 
> I hope you guys are well. I'm hopefully not imagining it, but I think my cramps have let up a bit this morning O:)
> 
> Daphne, are you going to test yet or do you feel af is coming? Hoping she stays away!
> 
> Mary, Jess & Mrs B & Cutieq I hope all your planning leads to definite eggy catching this cycle!!
> 
> Kenna, I hope you are having a blast! :happydance:
> 
> Jill, when will you test again? Hoping for a nice and strong :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I'm happy to hear the cramping let up a bit. FX veryy tight for you!
> My "gassy cramps" just started along with O yest. I got a rise today so hopefully it stays up over the next 2 days to confirm but in pretty positive I'm 1dpo any how. 9 to 11 days left until its testing time!! :) FX my tests come by then! This person on eBay hasn't shipped them and its been a few wks.
> Oh that reminds me, ive now sold items on eBay from my move and I plan to sell much more. I like doing the whole eBay thing too so I really am going to keep working hard until I build myself a nice little at home business. FX!
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to have acid reflux/heartburn the day after an egg was fertilized? Lol. I know hcg has to build up for pregnancy but I also know there's a hormones released when the egg is fertilized which may be the cause of some early symptoms. But Ive had crazy acid reflux & heartburn since last night. Ugh. FX the BFP's start rolling in :)Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope it's a good thing and not just nerves from the move working their way out!Click to expand...
> 
> ok, thats what I thought. Now that ur using those opks, it seems like our opks go in the same sort of pattern of darkness when Os approaching as mine do. Good luck Jessica!! :)
> 
> I just got another positive opk so I'm pretty sure I'm catching the end of my surge today. Either way, if O wasn't yest, I know it'll be today at the latest, esp with an opk this dark but I'm feeling no O pains and yest I had them like crazy so I'm pretty sure the egg released yest. Regardless, bding is covered. I read the other day that we tend to have the peak of our surge occur around 4a.m or 8p.m (depending on the women but studies actually show proof of this) and I have always said that I think I O very early in the a.m so maybe I have a 4a.m O time or vice versa, and that's what makes my temp take a day longer to rise sometimes even tho I'm positive I oed...? Idk just a theory lol. I thought that was pretty cool that there's actually normal times when we usually have the surge build up to its peak. If no bfp this cycle, maybe ill have dh BD both at 8pm and 4a.m on the day before O is suspected and see if we catch the egg that way. (lol) idk how I even get these idea and theorys in my head sometimes but they do help give me hope and strength to go forward, even if the theory's aren't correct in my case lol.
> 
> So my ex husband FINALLY is paying up on the money he owes me from our divorce and it seriously couldn't be better timing! Now maybe we'll be back out of Mom & Dads house sooner than planned! :) FX! Its just going to be hard because of the fact that my most recent landlord just had to evict me for NO reason so now that's on my record. I have another landlord who I know would say nothing but good things about me but alot of places wont even consider someone who has "eviction" on their record so I have to find a privately owned home for rent because usually their more understanding than a large corporation, you know? Cross ur fingers for us that we have an easier time finding a new home than expected! Thanks in advance ladies!
> :dust: TO ALL!Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't heard about the time of o and surges, just that it happens after lh drops. I typically o around 1 pm based on intense cramping and a temp rise the next day. I have heard that you can have ovulation pain before you actually ovulate though so IF you didn't o already, perhaps it was pre o pain that you were getting :shrug: I'm glad that despite less than ideal living conditions you were still able to get some bd in! I am also really glad your ex is paying support now. Is he out of jail? If you explain to your landlord the situation I am sure you can work something out. They can't discriminate based on prior eviction.
> 
> 
> 
> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Wannabubba really happy your pains are letting up.. Fx for fertile cm!
> 
> Jill I see a line but not sure if it's pink.. Test again and post a pic! Fx..
> 
> Jess I'm hoping you guys catch o and cover all bd bases :) i'm glad your cycles are turning more predictable.
> 
> Mary yes you're right that conception releases progesterone. I was super dizzy around 1 to 4dpo. Also your o time theory may be right. This time we bd'd Sunday at 3am and got our bfp :) hope you catch the egg !
> Also great to see your ex paying up.. Its high time! Hope you find a house soon.. Really sad for the stupid landlord and eviction. Why do these things happen to good people?
> 
> AFM I got a blood test done earlier today.. And just got a call from the lab saying hcg levels are 156.6! More than doubled in 48 hrs! I'm seeing my doc again tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! My cycles have always been predictable aside from a few outliers. The surgery really threw things for a loop. I've been oing pretty early for me this past couple cycles so not sure what that is about. Congrats on the hcg levels! Do you know if they are going to do another one?
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thx Molgold, they are back now while lying infront of tv and the jellyish cm was just that once, back to thick and creamy. Anyhow I'm just focussed on getting healthy before gunning for o.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear about your amazing numbers!!!! Has the BFP it sunk in yet?Click to expand...
> 
> What all are you going to do to get healthy? Do you ever get ewcm or just creamy?Click to expand...

I just saw this. I miss alot! Thank u for this info about my eviction jess. I'm going to have to talk to him. I know now it'll show up as soon as somewhere runs a credit check or even just my SS# so there are a few places around here that the town actually told me I wouldn't even be considered at. Its stupid. NH laws are all screwed up. Its crazy.
And no aidens dad isn't actually my ex husband...aidens dads still in jail. But I stupidly married my ex after only 3 months (I know, I know.) and he seemed like prince charming until about a month into our marriage and then he started being mean to me, aiden and his daughter so I had to leave him and then shortly after I happened to meet dh and we've been together for 3yrs or so but my ex wouldn't give me my divorce until THIS PAST JUNE!!!! Lifes been crazy but I feel a new GREAT chapter is starting now that the divorce is over. He even had/has some girl pregnant while refusing to divorce me! Lol Anyway, when we divorced, he didn't pay for ANY of the bills before he left and he even made it so we were behind and it was in my name but I let him stay at the apt for a month and I came to my parents while he found somewhere to go and although I could have gotten much more from him in court ( half of everything is what they offered), I just asked for his half of all the back bills and rent that he left me with from him and the judge found that MORE than reasonable so it was granted instantly. Sry this is kind of all over the place since it was such a messy situation. I'm just glad its ALL done and over with now and now dh (or dear fiancé) and I can truly focus on OUR wedding :). We've been waiting quite a while and had no clue when the divorce would actually go through. So anyway, I just asked for a one time payment so that I can have him out if my life completely once and for all. My dad, the most religious man I know, asks me daily why I didn't bring him down in court and I just say "because I was trying to do the right thing and I also just want to forget about it. If I said yes to collecting some of his retirement fund, it would have always been a constant reminder of what Aiden and I went through." and after I told him that, he understood. I actually thought my dad would of been proud that I did the right thing but he personally saw the way I was treated so he thinks ot should have been a different outcome. Oh and I refer to my fiance as DH just because its easier to type lol, plus I do feel he and I will last. We have been together for around 3yrs now and we STILL dont fight! Never ever have we actually argued. We bicker here and there but we've never been truly mad at each other. Ive never had that with ANYONE before. It was def a nice change meeting dh after all the losers I came across! As for Aiden's dad, I dont even want him in the picture at this point. Aiden tells everyone dh is his dad and even says "hey, thats my mom and dad!" to teachers when we pick him up together and he started doing this 100% on his own and when I asked why, he said "because Nahum does what dads are suppose to do" and I said how do you know that? And he said "well from seeing my friends at school but mostly from my cartoons" (lol) so unless his dad wants to take me to court and actually BE THERE for the 1st time ever, I dont think I'm allowing him back in Aidens life or even on the birth certificate (he didn't sign at time of birth because he was playing basketball at the time of the signing LMAO). I figure if having his real dad out of the pic doesn't even affect aiden right now, why have him come in and get close again now that he's older? I think that'll just mess with his mind. Your a teacher jess, do you agree with the decision I'm making? Remember, he has never actually been there for aiden except when it's convenient for him. Id like someone's input other than family members. Everyone in my family agrees with me but idk if they're just saying that lol. Woah talk about a book!! Well there's my past relationship drama typed out for u all lol.


----------



## MrsB1982

Sorry girls, just a quickie...

Hubby and BD'd Tues and Thurs and I got a positive OPK today. Only problem is he has done his back in so no chance of BD'ing for a while! Will I have had a chance of catching it doing it the day before day before O???xx


----------



## Jrepp

It's definetfly possible. As weird as it may seem do you think your hubby would be willing to do the deed in a cup and you can insert it up in there?

Sorry Mary - got confused! I would say to leave it up to Aiden if he wants his dad back in his life. I have seen a lot that a wishy washy parent kind of gets old on kids and they become indifferent to that parent. If you actively keep him away, Aiden might come to resent you for not allowing him to have a relationship with his father. Does that make sense?

Opk this morning still dark but not as dark as the control so I think it's safe to say I o'd last night. Here is my tests from the past 8 days (the ones I could find anyways) the one on the far left with no date is this mornings test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> It's definetfly possible. As weird as it may seem do you think your hubby would be willing to do the deed in a cup and you can insert it up in there?
> 
> Sorry Mary - got confused! I would say to leave it up to Aiden if he wants his dad back in his life. I have seen a lot that a wishy washy parent kind of gets old on kids and they become indifferent to that parent. If you actively keep him away, Aiden might come to resent you for not allowing him to have a relationship with his father. Does that make sense?
> 
> Opk this morning still dark but not as dark as the control so I think it's safe to say I o'd last night. Here is my tests from the past 8 days (the ones I could find anyways) the one on the far left with no date is this mornings test.

My Positive OPK looked like yours for today so do you think I O'd yest? It's the first positive I have seen and first test I have done since about 3 days ago when it was negative.

Nah hubby won't be up for that. He is in a foul mood with being in pain with his back so Noah and I are just keeping out of his way! :rofl: 

Thanks Hun for getting back to me xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Looking at your chart I would take a guess that you ovulated yesterday based on the dip followed by the rise


----------



## pitbullmomma

Happy Saturday ladies! I wanted to pop in before I go to work. The witch is due today, so far he has not showed. Cm is creamy and stretchy, and CP is way up there though I know those aren't reliable indicators of anything. 

Running nose, itchy bbs, so weird twinges, and a headache are what I've got going on today. 

Also, the witch likes to show when I'm wearing really cute underwear so I'm granny pantyfied today! Woop! 

Hope everyone is having a good day 

Baby dust!!!
- Jill


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies!

Sorry that af got you Daphne!! Mean old witch :hugs:

FX for you ladies in the tww! Keep me posted on symptoms so I cab obsess some :haha:

Jill, you made me crack up with the granny panties!! I really hope she stays away! 

AFM: I have had a rwally good day! Since last week when I did my dissapearing act due to house work, DH has made a real effort in helping. I usually cook and do dishes at the same time, but tonight I started supper and he got up and did dishes, he even vacumed, mopped and dusted this week!! I'm like who are you and what have you done with my husband! :haha:

My cramps was so little today! Hoping it's a good sign. If it keeps up like this I might just try for o... Cm still very creamy so I think I still have a few more days if I do decide!

:dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> Sorry girls, just a quickie...
> 
> Hubby and BD'd Tues and Thurs and I got a positive OPK today. Only problem is he has done his back in so no chance of BD'ing for a while! Will I have had a chance of catching it doing it the day before day before O???xx

I actually posted a study on this on page 339 (a couple pgs back). The highest number of pregnancies result from Bding 2 days before O because it takes the sperm 12-24hrs to even be ready to fertilize the egg so if its 2 days before, the sperm will be all ready to go to try and penetrate the egg :). As I said I posted something I copied from a research study a few pgs back so u can look at that as well. My OB also told me this so ive always made sure to BD the 2 days before O (or try to anyway) so yes you def def have a great shot still! I may be in the same boat as u this cycle....not quite sure but we'll see. U still got good timing :) Remember, sperm can live up to 5 days but 2-3days is most common. Good luck!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I guess I must of had a slight day or two delay in O (maybe longer...we'll see) because I had the most watery cm this evening again and I also had twinges and pains. I was so certain I oed too but now I'm pretty sure today is the actual day. FX! I better get to bed. Its 1a.m and can barely keep my eyes open but dh and i had to stay up late in order to BD (lol). This is getting old quick! But now at least if I dont O until tomorrow, ill have fresh swimmers still waiting. I'm thinking my 96.9 temp w the other thermometer may have actually been closer to the right temp this a.m so I think ill probably just put it at that original temp with an open circle. Anyway, Good luck ladies!! 

BTW, Jess, thanks for your advice. I was thinking the same thing about keeping him away and having him resent me for it but if he ever acted like he wanted to see his father, id def let him but he doesn't even ask even when his dads not in the big house so as long as he continues to not ask, just from how i feel and from what you and everyone else have said to me about the situation, I def think him not having my "sperm donor" in his life would be best.. Lol. My whole family calls him my sperm donor because that's all he's really been. Its sad for Aiden but we have each other and thats all we need :) Good night girls! Sleep tight!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Also Daphne, I want to say u oed on day 11 this past cycle making a 14 day LP. Its hard to be certain but that's where it keeps rising from and last cycle I had a positive opk 3 days after I'm 100% sure O occured so it could have happened to u too. Positive opk after O is from a second surge in estrogen. Maybe u should ttc again this cycle before u start the fertilaid, just a suggestion because I know how much the spotting used to bother you. If u want to take it, of course take it! I'm not trying to tell u what to do, just throwing out a suggestion. I feel like ur non medicated cycles have come a long way hormonally since I first "met" you but you know ur body better so correct me if I'm wrong! Good.luck hun!


Thanks Mary... I was thinking the same thing that i may have oed earlier than i thought..... I haven't started taking fertilaid yet coz maybe it will stop my period.... This period is so heavy and lots of clots... It's so painful but i'm glad in some way thinking that maybe my lining got better.... When on clomid, period is so light and my lining is so thin based on US... So i guess, i won't be taking clomid anymore.... Im planning to take fertilaid, fertilCM and ovaboost after my period until FF confirmed i Oed then resume with metformin, maybe i won't spot like my May cycle.



Jrepp said:


> Sorry you couldn't find your thermometer this morning. I hate when that happens.
> 
> Daphne, I'm sorry the witch showed up. Are you still doing un-medicated cycles?

Thanks Jess..... Yes, still going for un-medicated cycle..... We're also gonna try to BD earlier and not use OPK this time.... Unless we can find opk strips here then maybe we could use that one..... 

I'm just glad period happened in the morning when i woke up yesterday instead of evening. Funny thing was we BD'ed at dawn and again it unlocked the chest and released the ugly old :witch:.

Lesson learned: if you wanna see her asap, have :sex: or POAS.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi MrsB, if your DH can, i'd still BD tonight... Your temp is still on the low side and you just got a + opk yesterday so either you caught the initial surge of LH and O is happening today.....

FX you catch that egg.....

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Hi MrsB, if your DH can, i'd still BD tonight... Your temp is still on the low side and you just got a + opk yesterday so either you caught the initial surge of LH and O is happening today.....
> 
> FX you catch that egg.....
> 
> :dust:

she can't....he's not able to :( so she asked if two days before O would make it so she still had a shot. I told her DEFINITELY! Two days before O is the best time! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I'm certain now yesterdays temp WAS that low!! Thats lower than its ever been for me...even todays temp is. I hope it means I'm having a better estrogen surge :) lol FX! I'm still guessing I oed yest because of how little my temp usually rises 1dpo but if todays O, id actually be happier with that since we BDed the night before but the night of and two nights before is awesome too. Now hopefully this time is actually O!!! I had a feeling stress would either cause late or early O this cycle, even if only by a day or two. This month was by far the most stressful since TTC. I mean, my hsg cycle took a huge toll on me but that I was able to make a plan for and feel better quicker...this has been almost a 30 day constant struggle to even shower since there's 10 damn people here! Its crazy! But they're finally leaving in a day or two! They even started packing so I know for sure this time they are REALLY going. I cannot wait!! From there on, I feel like everything will quickly fall back into place. FX! 

Have a great day ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsB, if your DH can, i'd still BD tonight... Your temp is still on the low side and you just got a + opk yesterday so either you caught the initial surge of LH and O is happening today.....
> 
> FX you catch that egg.....
> 
> :dust:
> 
> she can't....he's not able to :( so she asked if two days before O would make it so she still had a shot. I told her DEFINITELY! Two days before O is the best time! :)Click to expand...

Oh.... I have missed the part where MrsB mentioned that..... Thanks Mary...

FX you caught that egg MrsB. Like Mary said, 2 days before, a day before is the best days to conceive...... Planning to hit those days as well this cycle......

Still having lots of clots and heavy period today... Need to flush all of them and start anew......

Now almost everybody's about to O or have O'ed already at the same time. And i'm alone this time..... One by one someone is getting PG here already... Can't wait for our turn ladies.....

BABY :dust: ladies.........


----------



## pitbullmomma

BFN today, now just waiting on the witch :( we'll get 'me next time I'm sure. Cycles after m/c's are just so hard to pinpoint. Here goes charting!!

Love and baby dust!
-Jill


----------



## mdscpa

pitbullmomma said:


> BFN today, now just waiting on the witch :( we'll get 'me next time I'm sure. Cycles after m/c's are just so hard to pinpoint. Here goes charting!!
> 
> Love and baby dust!
> -Jill

Sorry for the :bfn: jill :hugs:... Hope it's just a shy :bfp:... If not, i hope she just hurry up..... Now i can have a buddy cycle buddy here.....

Lot's of :dust: to you hun....


----------



## MolGold

Daphne so sorry for AF :( Hope september is a lucky cycle.. :dust:

Mary I think this might be the real O - hope you put the BD theory to good use :D Glad you will have some breathing space next week onwards. :happydance:

Jess how are you? 

Jill I hope the grannie panties help AF stay away! Have you tested again?

WannaBubba glad you feel better. Time for BNGT? ;)

AFM No it hasnt sunk in, and no symptoms yet :) I have an ultrasound before Saturday next week, and a doc appointment on saturday.

My FIL is still very sick so everyone is devoting their energies there. The doctor said not to stress my back (I have lower back pain issues) with the long hours driving, especially now. My new place is far from work so I decided to move to Moms place for a couple of weeks because its closer to work and we get company transport here. Missing DH already since its my Bday on tuesday :(

In other news, we told our immediate family (my mom, dad, sis and his mom and siblings) about the pregnancy. Its Dads 60th today so everyone was elated. :)

Have a great weekend ladies!
XX


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Sorry I have been MIA. We have been busy with the IVF prep things:wacko:. We found out that the insurance company covers everything except the chromosomes testing, which is fine. Our first appointment was 9/2/14 and it was just a session to discuss the next steps and what we need to do to get the ball rolling. on 9/5/14 I had a a AFC, Sonohysterogram and Mock transfer done. It was a little overwhelming but we got through it. The FS said my uterus was textbook perfect and he hadn't seen on like it in years. That made me feel good I think:thumbup:. I have 6 resting eggs in my left ovary and 7 in my right, he seemed very please with that:thumbup:. We are now waiting for the insurance company to approve the IVF which he said should be back in two weeks. Until then we have to complete an IVF talk class and and injection class which are all schedule within the next two weeks. I have feeling a little nervous and scared just because it seems like soo much but we will get through this. I think he said he will start me on my BC next week....I will have to double check that. I started vlogging :happydance:which seems really cool and therapeutic. We decided to vlog the whole IVF journey for ourselves and others. A few ladies on Youtube that vlog their experience inspired us to do this. I found their vlogs very encouraging and informational so I hope mines can be the same for someone else. So after every appointment we will vlog if not while we are there. Well that's it for me, I am super excited and can't wait to see what's next. Also, this morning my temp was super high too early but not too worried about it.


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Daphne so sorry for AF :( Hope september is a lucky cycle.. :dust:
> 
> Mary I think this might be the real O - hope you put the BD theory to good use :D Glad you will have some breathing space next week onwards. :happydance:
> 
> Jess how are you?
> 
> Jill I hope the grannie panties help AF stay away! Have you tested again?
> 
> WannaBubba glad you feel better. Time for BNGT? ;)
> 
> AFM No it hasnt sunk in, and no symptoms yet :) I have an ultrasound before Saturday next week, and a doc appointment on saturday.
> 
> My FIL is still very sick so everyone is devoting their energies there. The doctor said not to stress my back (I have lower back pain issues) with the long hours driving, especially now. My new place is far from work so I decided to move to Moms place for a couple of weeks because its closer to work and we get company transport here. Missing DH already since its my Bday on tuesday :(
> 
> In other news, we told our immediate family (my mom, dad, sis and his mom and siblings) about the pregnancy. Its Dads 60th today so everyone was elated. :)
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!
> XX

Thanks Molgold.... Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos....... That's a very good b-day present for you and your dad...:happydance:

Hoping i'll be lucky this cycle and get my :bfp: before my DH's bday on 3rd of next month.....


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance:Molgold - what a wonderful birthday gift!!! Congrats


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Molgold, please keep us apdated on your dr's appointments and take good care of yourself and baby!

FX for you and DH Brighteyez that the IVF goes well and that you too will soon have a BFP

Sorry for :bfn: Jill, like Daphne said here's to hoping it's just a shy one!

AFM, I'm in 2 minds on whether I should try this month. I was so excited in the beginning of my cycle and now that o time is nearing I'm starting to worry. On the one hand I wanted a birthday :bfp: on the 26th but on the other hand I don't want to feel tww symptoms that could be misleading on whether the cysts arte gone or if I should go back to DR! :shrug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

H&H 9 months molgold! I'm so happy for you!!! <3

I do believe O is finally actually here...Well I think it may have been either last night or early this a.m because I always get cramps that make me not even want to BD on O day so thats how I usually know (as well as the crazy amount of fertile cm while bding, sry tmi lol) and I had that last night too and usually my temp takes a day or two to rise back up, especially from a big drop and that was the lowest my temp has ever gotten. I'm praying it some how means something good for my body...i always hope everything means something good! Lol. I had a long period of fertile cm compared to usual this cycle and my temps have been up and down so I have a feeling my body is a little messed up from the stress but hopefully I still had a good O still!
So we are on day 2 of working at my brothers house and hopefully it'll be the last day. (FX!) I have a really good feeling ttc wise this cycle or possibly next when the house isn't packed and crazy. I have a strong feeling that we will conceive at my parents house after MOST of the stress is gone. I'm praying this happens anyway! Lol. :) 

I'm sorry about the bfn pitpull! (sry what's ur name again? I know I know it!) hope your levels are just building up slow and maybe ull get a late bfp. What dpo are u? I'm sry about ur recent m/c as well :(


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you get a rising temps to confirm your O Mary... Lots of :dust: to you.....

AFM, expecting this period will last few days longer than the last two cycles.. Still heavy as of tonight..... Me and DH are going to up our :sex: sessions :haha: trying to hit the 2 days before O.... Our plan is to BD on CD7, 11,12, 14,15,17,18... and every other day if we still can, lol.. Just don't want to miss my early or late O.... DH already ordered his new batch of fertilaid equivalent to 4 mos.... I still have my last bottle and only planning to take it until O is confirmed. So we might order for mine probably next month if this cycle is a no again...... DH hopes they arrive this week so he can start it asap.... I know his :spermy: are ok but we just wanna add more or maybe it was ok back then coz during his SA, he was on his last bottle of fertilaid (2mos supply).... So we will see...... Can't wait to O..... :D


----------



## Jrepp

MolGold said:


> Daphne so sorry for AF :( Hope september is a lucky cycle.. :dust:
> 
> Mary I think this might be the real O - hope you put the BD theory to good use :D Glad you will have some breathing space next week onwards. :happydance:
> 
> Jess how are you?
> 
> Jill I hope the grannie panties help AF stay away! Have you tested again?
> 
> WannaBubba glad you feel better. Time for BNGT? ;)
> 
> AFM No it hasnt sunk in, and no symptoms yet :) I have an ultrasound before Saturday next week, and a doc appointment on saturday.
> 
> My FIL is still very sick so everyone is devoting their energies there. The doctor said not to stress my back (I have lower back pain issues) with the long hours driving, especially now. My new place is far from work so I decided to move to Moms place for a couple of weeks because its closer to work and we get company transport here. Missing DH already since its my Bday on tuesday :(
> 
> In other news, we told our immediate family (my mom, dad, sis and his mom and siblings) about the pregnancy. Its Dads 60th today so everyone was elated. :)
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!
> XX

I'm doin alright. Kind of crampy and woke up nauseated. So are you not staying with your dh right now?



brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. We have been busy with the IVF prep things:wacko:. We found out that the insurance company covers everything except the chromosomes testing, which is fine. Our first appointment was 9/2/14 and it was just a session to discuss the next steps and what we need to do to get the ball rolling. on 9/5/14 I had a a AFC, Sonohysterogram and Mock transfer done. It was a little overwhelming but we got through it. The FS said my uterus was textbook perfect and he hadn't seen on like it in years. That made me feel good I think:thumbup:. I have 6 resting eggs in my left ovary and 7 in my right, he seemed very please with that:thumbup:. We are now waiting for the insurance company to approve the IVF which he said should be back in two weeks. Until then we have to complete an IVF talk class and and injection class which are all schedule within the next two weeks. I have feeling a little nervous and scared just because it seems like soo much but we will get through this. I think he said he will start me on my BC next week....I will have to double check that. I started vlogging :happydance:which seems really cool and therapeutic. We decided to vlog the whole IVF journey for ourselves and others. A few ladies on Youtube that vlog their experience inspired us to do this. I found their vlogs very encouraging and informational so I hope mines can be the same for someone else. So after every appointment we will vlog if not while we are there. Well that's it for me, I am super excited and can't wait to see what's next. Also, this morning my temp was super high too early but not too worried about it.

I'm sure everything was pretty overwhelming, but I bet you guys are so excited to get things moving. Have they talked to you about protocol or anything yet?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Molgold, please keep us apdated on your dr's appointments and take good care of yourself and baby!
> 
> FX for you and DH Brighteyez that the IVF goes well and that you too will soon have a BFP
> 
> Sorry for :bfn: Jill, like Daphne said here's to hoping it's just a shy one!
> 
> AFM, I'm in 2 minds on whether I should try this month. I was so excited in the beginning of my cycle and now that o time is nearing I'm starting to worry. On the one hand I wanted a birthday :bfp: on the 26th but on the other hand I don't want to feel tww symptoms that could be misleading on whether the cysts arte gone or if I should go back to DR! :shrug:

At the end of the day, the decision is up to the two of you. I personally would give it a go and try not to symptom spot too terribly much. Do you still feel like the cysts are there?



aidensmommy1 said:


> H&H 9 months molgold! I'm so happy for you!!! <3
> 
> I do believe O is finally actually here...Well I think it may have been either last night or early this a.m because I always get cramps that make me not even want to BD on O day so thats how I usually know (as well as the crazy amount of fertile cm while bding, sry tmi lol) and I had that last night too and usually my temp takes a day or two to rise back up, especially from a big drop and that was the lowest my temp has ever gotten. I'm praying it some how means something good for my body...i always hope everything means something good! Lol. I had a long period of fertile cm compared to usual this cycle and my temps have been up and down so I have a feeling my body is a little messed up from the stress but hopefully I still had a good O still!
> So we are on day 2 of working at my brothers house and hopefully it'll be the last day. (FX!) I have a really good feeling ttc wise this cycle or possibly next when the house isn't packed and crazy. I have a strong feeling that we will conceive at my parents house after MOST of the stress is gone. I'm praying this happens anyway! Lol. :)
> 
> I'm sorry about the bfn pitpull! (sry what's ur name again? I know I know it!) hope your levels are just building up slow and maybe ull get a late bfp. What dpo are u? I'm sry about ur recent m/c as well :(

If we can't have positive feelings then I don't think ttc should be the priority. I don't know if that makes sense. Dh and I had a talk Tuesday and Wednesday (when we were fighting) and he said I shouldn't be so focused on it. I told him that if I don't focus on it then I don't feel like I'm doing everything I can to make it happen, and what if something that I didn't try is the thing that would work for us. 

Awww.....just started crying (must be the hormones)

Anywho, I hope you finally see a temp rise! It's about that time. 



mdscpa said:


> Hope you get a rising temps to confirm your O Mary... Lots of :dust: to you.....
> 
> AFM, expecting this period will last few days longer than the last two cycles.. Still heavy as of tonight..... Me and DH are going to up our :sex: sessions :haha: trying to hit the 2 days before O.... Our plan is to BD on CD7, 11,12, 14,15,17,18... and every other day if we still can, lol.. Just don't want to miss my early or late O.... DH already ordered his new batch of fertilaid equivalent to 4 mos.... I still have my last bottle and only planning to take it until O is confirmed. So we might order for mine probably next month if this cycle is a no again...... DH hopes they arrive this week so he can start it asap.... I know his :spermy: are ok but we just wanna add more or maybe it was ok back then coz during his SA, he was on his last bottle of fertilaid (2mos supply).... So we will see...... Can't wait to O..... :D

Good luck with the bd schedule. I think it is so cute that your hubby actively orders his own stuff and does his own research. I can't get my hubby to talk about things for more than a few minutes, let alone take things in to his own hands.


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]Oryfb_lX_3k[/youtube]


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, at times I feel they are gone because no cramping. I would say for the most part that the meds must have worked because the cramping is a lot less.

I think we'll try, just maybe I can get a bday bfp. Thing is if my calculators are correct o should be on 9th or 10th of Sept and I still don't have fertile cm. All still very creamy...


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, at times I feel they are gone because no cramping. I would say for the most part that the meds must have worked because the cramping is a lot less.
> 
> I think we'll try, just maybe I can get a bday bfp. Thing is if my calculators are correct o should be on 9th or 10th of Sept and I still don't have fertile cm. All still very creamy...

Mine changed very quickly this month, so maybe that is the case for you also.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx, Jess. I'm going to bath in about 20mins when DH is done and will check then. Hopefully it will be good cm :haha:

With a shock I just realised that today is CD 15 and o is round about CD 17 or 18. Not much time left. Didn't bd much lately because of cramps. Oops


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX you get ur BDing in Jill! There's still plenty of time! Id def BD tonight and tomorrow tho because its best to BD the 1&2 days before O. Good luck hun! I hate when cramps get in the way! I force myself through it the two days before I suspect O though lol. :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I see you got s temp rise :) Also, I agree about what u said about ttc. Obv we have to try hard when we have medical conditions affecting fertility, u know? And thankfully DH and I are 150% happy relationship wise so as soon as the extra stress surrounding us is gone, I think EVERYTHING in life will be much more enjoyable. 
I cry often when I type on here too during my tww or AF. Hormones drive me crazy! (literally!!) ugh. I can't wait until we all have our BFP's and are enjoying pregnancy together! Soon....i just know it! :) ive been O'ing a day or so later the last couple of months (for the most part) so maybe its a good thing. I can't wait for either a bfp or for an hsg to see if the enzymes worked as well as I feel they did. I am convinced they worked but the cilla (hair like things in the tube) may still be damaged but i know the enzymes are made to help that as well so the tube may be opened but just not completely functioning yet, u know? Hopefully they're healed and helping the egg sway along as we speak :) FX! 

No :af: ALOUD THIS CYCLE!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, I think I'm going to go for it and jump DH bones! Will keep you posted.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh! This sucks big time, cm is still very creamy... I don't see anything getting through there. Patience I guess is the order of the day.


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks for all the advice girls. Not been able to BD at all since Thurs as expected with hubby's back pain but FX'd I O'd CD8 or CD9 and we caught that little eggie!

Sorry you having such discomfort Daphne, like you said though, hopefully this means you will fresh healthy lining for next cycle. 

Wunnabubba, get your BNGT onnnnn! Ha ha!

Jill, sorry for BFN, hopefully your BFP is just round the corner!

AFM, suffered big time with peeing lots yest and lower abdomen cramps and backache. Hopefully it was O happening but I guess we shall see...

Hubby's back is a little better today so hoping to hop on tonight and get another BNGT sesh in there just in case I didn't actually this wknd and it's all a false alarm! It does seen really early to already be at O time, AF only just left last week...? Crazy!

Xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Urgh! This sucks big time, cm is still very creamy... I don't see anything getting through there. Patience I guess is the order of the day.

Make it count honey!!! Xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx MrsB, I needed a bit of a "pep talk" :haha: I hope you get anothetr bd chance! Fx and dust to us all! In fact I hope the baby dust fairy assaults us with all her dust!

:dust:


----------



## cutieq

Been off for a bit celebrating my birthday weekend! so many posts in 2 days. I'll catch up.

AFM, fertile week should start Wednesday or Thursday, I'm taking EPO this cycle, so I'm hoping it doesn't delay O but much, but it's doing wonders for my CM. I plan to use a digi OPK this time, so I don't miss it.


----------



## scarletred

Hello, sorry I haven't been on for so long. AF arrived a day earlier than predicted, it was far more painful than usual (spent a whole day in bed) and I was a bit depressed to be honest :-(

Hope you're all doing OK.


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 &#8211; happy to hear things are moving along with the IVF. Got a link to your vlog?

PBM, I hope AF is a no show!

Aidens, I LOVE your hope and optimism this cycle!!

mdscpa, great BD plan. I&#8217;m going for a marathon this cycle myself

MrsB & WB, get to BD. That&#8217;s an order!

Scarlet, on to a new cycle hun. Sorry AF arrived &#9785;


Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cutieq you can be happy that I take well to orders :haha:
I hope you had a lovely time celebrating your bday!

Sorry for af Scarletred! I think you can be cycle buddies with Daphne now :winkwink:

I'm waiting for dh to come to bed... He is sooooo into a movie on tv right now that even if I could do cartwheels, naked cartwheels aint going to stir him :haha: I wish the power would go out!


----------



## cutieq

I was doing great this cycle until I realized that I had my 1st chemical in Feb and I would be just 2 months away from holding my little one. Really hoping I can get my sticky BFP by Nov. I hate putting deadlines on this, but haven't I been patient enough?!


----------



## Jrepp

I actually have 2 days of temp rise. Ovufriend doesn't seem to update the way that ff does


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> I was doing great this cycle until I realized that I had my 1st chemical in Feb and I would be just 2 months away from holding my little one. Really hoping I can get my sticky BFP by Nov. I hate putting deadlines on this, but haven't I been patient enough?!

I'm sorry for your chemical, Cutieq!
The baby you arte meant to have will come your way soon!! FX

:dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> I actually have 2 days of temp rise. Ovufriend doesn't seem to update the way that ff does

Yay 2ww for you! FX this is it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Woke up this morning and checked cm... It feels as if there is hardly any there! Come on body when I didn't want to try I had cm and now that I want to try I don't have much to go on. :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Good luck with the bd schedule. I think it is so cute that your hubby actively orders his own stuff and does his own research. I can't get my hubby to talk about things for more than a few minutes, let alone take things in to his own hands.

I hope we can manage with this plan.. It's really hard talking such matters to my DH as well... It's been years since i started mentioning him about taking tests for BOTH of us. I did mine back in our home country and he didn't. He just kept on saying maybe it's not time yet.... I don't know why he doesn't want to do the test when it's for the best to both us. Then, maybe it finally hit him after years of not conceiving successfully. He was so relieved when he took the paper and saw the result... I think he was just so scared of finding out he has a problem that he won't be able to father a child.

He was just so supportive about all this TTC'ing and he wants to make sure his swimmers are all ok that's why he wanted to take those vitamins again until my body finally decide to be pregnant..... 

I know's lots of women out there are having the same problem when they talk about fertility issues with their DH... With our support, I know they will finally decide to take the necessary tests.... 

My temps for the past 3 days are looking great... I really like it staying this way instead of being erratic as always.... Maybe i'm less stress.... I hope so....


BABY :dust: everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

scarletred said:


> Hello, sorry I haven't been on for so long. AF arrived a day earlier than predicted, it was far more painful than usual (spent a whole day in bed) and I was a bit depressed to be honest :-(
> 
> Hope you're all doing OK.

Sorry about AF Scarlet.. We are on to the next cycle... I'm daphne by the way. 

Lot's of BABY :dust: to ALL of US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB, I think you're on 1dpo today.... On to TWW..... FX those swimmers are VERY VERY STRONG and HEALTHY to get that eggy fertilized...... 

BABY :dust: to you hun.


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning campers!! :hi:

In a great mood today but not sure why as I am in agony!!! Nothing TTC related though. My hubby and I bought a very cheap house which came with a tenant last month, since completing, the tenant has moved out leaving the place a right state! :argh: :grr: 

We have been in there all weekend, cleaning (and I mean scrubbing with neat bleach every inch of the place!!), painting, filling holes, etc. to get the place ship shape and ready for a new tenant asap. We have the estate agent coming tomorrow night so got the day off tomorrow to finish painting and glossing. My back is bits now as well as hubbys!! :dohh: As you can imagine, we haven't managed any BD sessions this weekend thanks to all of this!

Wunnabubba, what is going on with your CM? :shrug: Give it a good telling off! :haha:

Daphne, got everything crossed that the tests show up nothing bad. :thumbup:

Jess, looks like we are both in TWW now!!! :thumbup: Time to start wishing the days away! :haha:

Cutieq, stay strong and like Wunnanbubba said, the :baby: you are meant to have will be here before you know it :flower:

Aidensmommy, thank you for all the advice, you are a total legend!! 

:baby: :dust: to all you other girlies!!! 

xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't know what the heck is going on. And the closest place that sells opk's is probably about 2 hours drive from here. 
Stuck at work and definitely do not have the money to drive for it. Urgh... maybe I'm suppose to miss o this cycle - who knows?

I hope you and hubby feel better soon MrsB!! and that you get great new tenants.


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning campers!! :hi:
> 
> In a great mood today but not sure why as I am in agony!!! Nothing TTC related though. My hubby and I bought a very cheap house which came with a tenant last month, since completing, the tenant has moved out leaving the place a right state! :argh: :grr:
> 
> We have been in there all weekend, cleaning (and I mean scrubbing with neat bleach every inch of the place!!), painting, filling holes, etc. to get the place ship shape and ready for a new tenant asap. We have the estate agent coming tomorrow night so got the day off tomorrow to finish painting and glossing. My back is bits now as well as hubbys!! :dohh: As you can imagine, we haven't managed any BD sessions this weekend thanks to all of this!
> 
> Wunnabubba, what is going on with your CM? :shrug: Give it a good telling off! :haha:
> 
> Daphne, got everything crossed that the tests show up nothing bad. :thumbup:
> 
> Jess, looks like we are both in TWW now!!! :thumbup: Time to start wishing the days away! :haha:
> 
> Cutieq, stay strong and like Wunnanbubba said, the :baby: you are meant to have will be here before you know it :flower:
> 
> Aidensmommy, thank you for all the advice, you are a total legend!!
> 
> :baby: :dust: to all you other girlies!!!
> 
> xxx

DH already had his SA in June 2014 the cycle i had all other tests as well and everything looks great for both of us... Thanks anyway.... We're just hoping we get pregnant un-medicated/monitored.... Before we go back in to our doctor to discuss our next step..... 

Like we mentioned before, you might be O'ing early and last cycle you might have just missed it.... FX to you hun.... This cycle will give you a nice picture of what is happening in your cycle.... Really hope this is your :bfp:


----------



## MrsB1982

Sorry Daphne, I rush read your post and didn't get all the details.

FX'd for a med free :BFP: sometime soon then!!! :thumbup:

Wunnabubba, try not to stress, just have some BNGT every other day this week and I am sure you will catch the eggie :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Sorry Daphne, I rush read your post and didn't get all the details.
> 
> FX'd for a med free :BFP: sometime soon then!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Wunnabubba, try not to stress, just have some BNGT every other day this week and I am sure you will catch the eggie :happydance:
> 
> xxx

There's nothing to be sorry about hun....

I hope we all get our :bfp: soon..... 

I just can't wait for the :af: to be over and start my BNGT.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Wunnabubba, try not to stress, just have some BNGT every other day this week and I am sure you will catch the eggie :happydance:
> 
> xxx

I know I shouldn't work myself up like this, I'm just afraid that if cm is kind of not there and then kind of there but creamy it wont allow spermies to survive...

Anyway, maybe I'm ovulating later.. Just ticks me off a tinsy winsy bit as I wanted to plan this all according to my birthday. 
AF due 24/09 : take preggy test and it's a BFP (Positive thoughts :thumbup:)
Go to dr on 25/09 and have bloods done
Turn 26 on 26/09 and get awesome news on blood test 

Oh well :coffee:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Wunnabubba, try not to stress, just have some BNGT every other day this week and I am sure you will catch the eggie :happydance:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I know I shouldn't work myself up like this, I'm just afraid that if cm is kind of not there and then kind of there but creamy it wont allow spermies to survive...
> 
> Anyway, maybe I'm ovulating later.. Just ticks me off a tinsy winsy bit as I wanted to plan this all according to my birthday.
> AF due 24/09 : take preggy test and it's a BFP (Positive thoughts :thumbup:)
> Go to dr on 25/09 and have bloods done
> Turn 26 on 26/09 and get awesome news on blood test
> 
> Oh well :coffee:Click to expand...

Life just isn't that easy to plan unfortunately honey :nope:

FX'd for your :BFP: sometime soon though! FXd that we ALL get our :BFP:s soon!!! 

:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Is 8.65 dollar expensive for opk's?
I found a place close by that has a pack of 3 tests and I converted the rand to dollar.


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Is 8.65 dollar expensive for opk's?
> I found a place close by that has a pack of 3 tests and I converted the rand to dollar.

I think so, mine were 2.00GBP for 10 on Amazon with free delivery? That's about a dollar I think? 

xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I wonder if Amazon works in South Africa... Hmm let me check.
I mean I can buy a lot with 100 South African Rand... feels a bit much for the tests.


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I wonder if Amazon works in South Africa... Hmm let me check.
> I mean I can buy a lot with 100 South African Rand... feels a bit much for the tests.

I would definitely check it out :thumbup: xxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes, def check out amazon. Also check out eBay. I just got a 20ct of wondfo HPT's for 1.98 on eBay!! Thats a good fricken deal! Lol. I just cant believe any lines unless they're really dark or clearly getting darker. Ive seen alot of evaps on them but I have a frer for a back up test :)

It def looks like I o'ed now so FX! Alls I need is 1 more high temp tomorrow and I should get CH's. 

ugh, everyone else is waking up so I guess I better get aiden in the shower before anyone tries to get in. This 10 ppl thing is a pain in the butt!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Back from the cruise ladies! :)

I am sorry to see the witch came visited so many of us this past cycle!!! FX this is the lucky one


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Checked amazon and no they won't be able to help. I think ill go aftetr work and buy the expensive ones because I feel desperate! The other online shops in South Africa won't get me the tests by tonight.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Back from the cruise ladies! :)
> 
> I am sorry to see the witch came visited so many of us this past cycle!!! FX this is the lucky one

Welcome back!!!!!!! Hope you had a blast


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so my EXPENSIVE opk's are on the way.
I'll only have 3 tests. So I am going to take 1 as soon as they get here.
The other 2 I'll try and spare for 1 a day depending what it says when I pee on my first ever opk.

Damn expensive but sooooo excited!!!! All the online shops here are all expensive so no chance of getting cheapies like you lucky ladies :cry:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so my EXPENSIVE opk's are on the way.
> I'll only have 3 tests. So I am going to take 1 as soon as they get here.
> The other 2 I'll try and spare for 1 a day depending what it says when I pee on my first ever opk.
> 
> Damn expensive but sooooo excited!!!! All the online shops here are all expensive so no chance of getting cheapies like you lucky ladies :cry:

Sorry hun, that sucks big time!!!! :nope: xx


----------



## MrsB1982

:hi: Kenna!

Hope you had a fab time!!! xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Those sticks need to get here quick now... I have to pee :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry ladies for my silly willy question, if I pee on the stick later and I want to post a pic if there is a 2nd line how do I do it on here?


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry ladies for my silly willy question, if I pee on the stick later and I want to post a pic if there is a 2nd line how do I do it on here?

Depends on how you are posting...are you using a phone app or the actual website?


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks ladies! We had a great time, I don't want to go back to work tomorrow lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies for my silly willy question, if I pee on the stick later and I want to post a pic if there is a 2nd line how do I do it on here?
> 
> Depends on how you are posting...are you using a phone app or the actual website?Click to expand...

I think if I am going to post a pic I'll have to go through the actual website. On my phone I go onto the internet for the site not an app.
I just saw a little icon for insert pic so I figured that one out :haha:

How long would be considered a good hold before I pee?
It is 15h10 here now and I'll only get the test after 17h00.
If I pee now will a hold be okay from lets say 15h30 to 17h30? 2 hours.
I've been holding since 14h30... would it be safer to just try and hold for 2 more hours?


----------



## Jrepp

Do you have something you can pee in to save it?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Do you have something you can pee in to save it?

Stuck at work. Will go on a hunt and see if I can find something.
Good thing I asked you ladies because I did not even think about that.

Tell me something, if you guys order from ebay does the opk's also come from China?
I went onto ebay and can order their cheapies in my currency. Not that expensive then, but just wondering if the stuff will get here if they are going to send it all the way from China?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

THANK YOU SO MUCH, JESS!! The overflowing bladder obviously clouded my thinking. I found a glass jar in the kitchen cupboard at work. Washed it nicely, had an akward pee and now it's safely nestled in my handbag. Hopefully I wont get mugged on my way home :haha:

I will let you ladies know when I get home what the test said.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay in conclusion I suck at this whole ttc thing!
I cannot even get a positive on a opk!!!! WTF?? :cry:

I'm on cycle day 16 and expecting o on cd 17 or 18.
If it is going to be on cd 18 would it still have been too early?


----------



## Catiren

I got a positive OPK this past thursday at 5 AM (September 4th) and it stayed positive all day long that day. It became negative on friday. I BD thursday and friday..

one thing strange is that my breasts have been swollen and slightly tender since BDing. they haven't went down since then and normally i only ever get swollen breasts about 3-4 days before my period. has anyone else ever experienced swollen breasts after about a day or two post conception? 

Also, for the past two nights ive woken up at 3:30 am with horrible nausea, mouth watering, ready to vomit then it goes away after about a minute and a half. then im able to sleep.


----------



## aidensmommy1

My body is all wacky! I just UN-discarded a temp because I have more EWCM today than ever before and I couldn't find my cervix earlier it was so high but not I can just barely touch my it and its definitely open so as I suspected, O def delayed this cycle. FX I even O!! Ugh. I'm hoping this was it. Dh and I fit in BDing late this a.m. I am def feeling good for this cycle. I haven't had cm like this in a long time! Maybe the delayed O will be a good thing for us. :) FX! I'm sure FF will prob give me dotted ch's tomorrow if my temp is up higher but then it'll probably move. I think my temps are just a tad bit higher here (for the most part) than when I was at my house so I have to keep that in mind during this TWW as well so I don't get excited over nothing lol. I am extremely shocked about the EWCM. Never ever seen so much! Plzzz be a good thing! Help those little guys get to the egg safely! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Do you have something you can pee in to save it?
> 
> Stuck at work. Will go on a hunt and see if I can find something.
> Good thing I asked you ladies because I did not even think about that.
> 
> Tell me something, if you guys order from ebay does the opk's also come from China?
> I went onto ebay and can order their cheapies in my currency. Not that expensive then, but just wondering if the stuff will get here if they are going to send it all the way from China?Click to expand...

this last batch of hpts I got were from china (in Chinese writing) as well but ive also ordered them and they were from the US so it all depends on the sellers location and such.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay in conclusion I suck at this whole ttc thing!
> I cannot even get a positive on a opk!!!! WTF?? :cry:
> 
> I'm on cycle day 16 and expecting o on cd 17 or 18.
> If it is going to be on cd 18 would it still have been too early?

you could have just missed your surge when it comes to the opks. Its happened to me with a clear temp shift multiple times because of either not testing at the right time or diluted urine. I learned that for me, I need to test in around 10-11a.m for the best results but others get better results in the afternoon or evening, it all depends on when we have our surge, u know? Have u been testing twice a day? Sometimes the cheaper opks only give you a 12hr warning so some women (like me), have to test twice a day during my fertile phase or i may miss it. Does that make sense? I bet O is just around the corner if it hasn't happened already. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope it hasn't happened yet because we would have missed it. These are flipping expensive for 3 tests only. Will use 1 in the morning as the box says once a day. FMU or 2nd MU? Which would be better if you kindly give me your opinion :cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I hope it hasn't happened yet because we would have missed it. These are flipping expensive for 3 tests only. Will use 1 in the morning as the box says once a day. FMU or 2nd MU? Which would be better if you kindly give me your opinion :cry:

2nd MU for sure! :) and now that I know u aren't expecting o yet, u prob didn't miss ur surge. I would however BD tonight or at least a day or so BEFORE your positive opk as well as the day of because sometimes u O only 12-24hrs after and it can take that long JUST for the sperm to be ready to go to work up there so you def want to try and BD a day or so before the positive :) good luck hun!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Mary! Fx for you as well. Also if I use 2nd mu should I have had anything to drink or not? Or should I try to keep it as concentrated as possible?


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH, JESS!! The overflowing bladder obviously clouded my thinking. I found a glass jar in the kitchen cupboard at work. Washed it nicely, had an akward pee and now it's safely nestled in my handbag. Hopefully I wont get mugged on my way home :haha:
> 
> I will let you ladies know when I get home what the test said.

How helarious would it be for a mugger to reach in for some cash and pull out a jar of pee! Lmao! 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Do you have something you can pee in to save it?
> 
> Stuck at work. Will go on a hunt and see if I can find something.
> Good thing I asked you ladies because I did not even think about that.
> 
> Tell me something, if you guys order from ebay does the opk's also come from China?
> I went onto ebay and can order their cheapies in my currency. Not that expensive then, but just wondering if the stuff will get here if they are going to send it all the way from China?Click to expand...

I think it depends on where the seller is located. I've only bought a few things on eBay and they have all been from the us. I don't think they can stop the shipment from coming to you.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay in conclusion I suck at this whole ttc thing!
> I cannot even get a positive on a opk!!!! WTF?? :cry:
> 
> I'm on cycle day 16 and expecting o on cd 17 or 18.
> If it is going to be on cd 18 would it still have been too early?

Can you post a picture? 



Catiren said:


> I got a positive OPK this past thursday at 5 AM (September 4th) and it stayed positive all day long that day. It became negative on friday. I BD thursday and friday..
> 
> one thing strange is that my breasts have been swollen and slightly tender since BDing. they haven't went down since then and normally i only ever get swollen breasts about 3-4 days before my period. has anyone else ever experienced swollen breasts after about a day or two post conception?
> 
> Also, for the past two nights ive woken up at 3:30 am with horrible nausea, mouth watering, ready to vomit then it goes away after about a minute and a half. then im able to sleep.

It's possible that your hormone levels are just shifting a bit, making your breasts hurt more than you would normally notice. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> My body is all wacky! I just UN-discarded a temp because I have more EWCM today than ever before and I couldn't find my cervix earlier it was so high but not I can just barely touch my it and its definitely open so as I suspected, O def delayed this cycle. FX I even O!! Ugh. I'm hoping this was it. Dh and I fit in BDing late this a.m. I am def feeling good for this cycle. I haven't had cm like this in a long time! Maybe the delayed O will be a good thing for us. :) FX! I'm sure FF will prob give me dotted ch's tomorrow if my temp is up higher but then it'll probably move. I think my temps are just a tad bit higher here (for the most part) than when I was at my house so I have to keep that in mind during this TWW as well so I don't get excited over nothing lol. I am extremely shocked about the EWCM. Never ever seen so much! Plzzz be a good thing! Help those little guys get to the egg safely! :) FX!

I don't know Mary, it seems like something is going weird this cycle. I hope it's leading to a bfp!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Mary! Fx for you as well. Also if I use 2nd mu should I have had anything to drink or not? Or should I try to keep it as concentrated as possible?

I would drink some, but not a whole lot. The more diluted the less lh is in your urine.


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - here is the link to my Youtube channel! https://youtu.be/1L1J_wD9Fs0


----------



## brighteyez73

Please subscribe ladies!:happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The box says not to read it after 10 mins. Here it is though. Now that I have taken pictures and checked it again I can see a really really faint line. Maybe if I am lucky I am gearing up to o just as I thought for cd 17 or 18.
Oh and Jess if you thing the pee in my handbag was funny I'm keeping this opk stashed in my wallet :haha:

I also could not get great lighting for the pics so I'm hopeful that you guys will be able to see it as well.
What do you think? Is it possible that the faintness might be because I'm gearing up to o??
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140908-00545.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20140908-00543.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry guys but my pics actually dont do them much justice. Just trust me that there is a very very faint pink test line.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry guys but my pics actually dont do them much justice. Just trust me that there is a very very faint pink test line.

It's def possible you are gearing up to O. Keep testing!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna! I really hope that I'm gearing up to o and not that o has passed. I've been super excited at the beginning of this cycle as I feel thay I will o round about cd 18. I just hope that the opks agree. They were reaaallllyy expensive and literally the only ones I could find! I only have 2 tests left. Will do one in the morning and post a pic. Hopefully it is much darker and if it is I will do my last one tomorrow evening.. FX for cd 18!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Mary! Fx for you as well. Also if I use 2nd mu should I have had anything to drink or not? Or should I try to keep it as concentrated as possible?

as concentrated as possible. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

aidensmommy1 said:


> My body is all wacky! I just UN-discarded a temp because I have more EWCM today than ever before and I couldn't find my cervix earlier it was so high but not I can just barely touch my it and its definitely open so as I suspected, O def delayed this cycle. FX I even O!! Ugh. I'm hoping this was it. Dh and I fit in BDing late this a.m. I am def feeling good for this cycle. I haven't had cm like this in a long time! Maybe the delayed O will be a good thing for us. :) FX! I'm sure FF will prob give me dotted ch's tomorrow if my temp is up higher but then it'll probably move. I think my temps are just a tad bit higher here (for the most part) than when I was at my house so I have to keep that in mind during this TWW as well so I don't get excited over nothing lol. I am extremely shocked about the EWCM. Never ever seen so much! Plzzz be a good thing! Help those little guys get to the egg safely! :) FX!




Jrepp said:


> I don't know Mary, it seems like something is going weird this cycle. I hope it's leading to a bfp!


Thanks jess! I'm hoping the same! :) everything has been so different (in a good way) this cycle! FX soooo tight! I actually feel like I CAN be excited again...like I feel my tube has an extremely high chance of being open at this point so now I'll actually let myself "feel pregnant" again (lol). Ive been not allowing myself to feel "in" due to my tube until last cycle. This tww needs to go by super fast!


----------



## Jrepp

Bright eyes your link isn't working


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp - I fixed it. I have no clue what I am doing so my son came and helped me, it should be working now.


----------



## Jrepp

It's so great up get to know more about you and I am excited to watch your journey! I subscribed to you and it would be great if you would subscribe to mine as well! My youtube name is Eventual momma and the link to my channel is in my signature.


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Cutieq - here is the link to my Youtube channel! https://youtu.be/1L1J_wD9Fs0

thanks! 

WB, I see the slight faint. Hoping it's darker tomorrow!


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Wannabubba FX you get the O surge :)
Mary your signs look promisingly different... hoping for a lucky September. 

AFM hating to be at work today - its my bday :) yay! Inspite of FILs illness and work I cant help feel good thanks to little bean :) I mean to go to the hospital to visit FIL and no other plans yet, lets see how the day pans out :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A very very happie bday, MolGold!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!!

Thx Cutieq, I really hope I get a stronger line when I test on the opk again!

FX for you Mary, I hope all the different things are the things you need for your :bfp:

Jill, have you tested again? I hope :af: stays away!

How are the rest of you ladies?

Afm I had 1 glass of water this morning and fmu was at 07h00 am (30 mins ago). Will now wait until about 10h00 to use opk with 2nd mu, would that be an okay hold? Or should I wait longer? 1st time using opk and due to them being so expensive I don't want to waste them.

I am worried about my cm though, still creamy. If I am going to o tomorrow, how am I gong to get it eggwhite and fast??? 
Starting to feel that this cycle is going to be a bust! :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB, i really think you're 2dpo today and tomorrow's temp (hoping for an increase) will give you the CHs you've been wanting to see :D

FX to you hun this cycle.....

BABY :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all?
> 
> Wannabubba FX you get the O surge :)
> Mary your signs look promisingly different... hoping for a lucky September.
> 
> AFM hating to be at work today - its my bday :) yay! Inspite of FILs illness and work I cant help feel good thanks to little bean :) I mean to go to the hospital to visit FIL and no other plans yet, lets see how the day pans out :)

Hi MolGold, it's good to see you here... We really need your bean's dust in this thread.... :D

Praying your FIL will be better soon......... 

Really can't wait to BNGT.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> A very very happie bday, MolGold!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Thx Cutieq, I really hope I get a stronger line when I test on the opk again!
> 
> FX for you Mary, I hope all the different things are the things you need for your :bfp:
> 
> Jill, have you tested again? I hope :af: stays away!
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies?
> 
> Afm I had 1 glass of water this morning and fmu was at 07h00 am (30 mins ago). Will now wait until about 10h00 to use opk with 2nd mu, would that be an okay hold? Or should I wait longer? 1st time using opk and due to them being so expensive I don't want to waste them.
> 
> I am worried about my cm though, still creamy. If I am going to o tomorrow, how am I gong to get it eggwhite and fast???
> Starting to feel that this cycle is going to be a bust! :cry:

Hope it works for you....... I always take my opk (digital) at 11:30am SMU as well... Most opks works best around 10am - 8pm that was just based on Dr. Google.... But it still depends on every woman.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> A very very happie bday, MolGold!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Thx Cutieq, I really hope I get a stronger line when I test on the opk again!
> 
> FX for you Mary, I hope all the different things are the things you need for your :bfp:
> 
> Jill, have you tested again? I hope :af: stays away!
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies?
> 
> Afm I had 1 glass of water this morning and fmu was at 07h00 am (30 mins ago). Will now wait until about 10h00 to use opk with 2nd mu, would that be an okay hold? Or should I wait longer? 1st time using opk and due to them being so expensive I don't want to waste them.
> 
> I am worried about my cm though, still creamy. If I am going to o tomorrow, how am I gong to get it eggwhite and fast???
> Starting to feel that this cycle is going to be a bust! :cry:
> 
> Hope it works for you....... I always take my opk (digital) at 11:30am SMU as well... Most opks works best around 10am - 8pm that was just based on Dr. Google.... But it still depends on every woman.Click to expand...

Will try and hold as long as I can. I'm just really craving a cup of coffee this morning.
Any advice for me on cm? I mean if the opk detects a strong surge then shouldn't I have cm to match?


----------



## Wishing1010

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all?
> 
> Wannabubba FX you get the O surge :)
> Mary your signs look promisingly different... hoping for a lucky September.
> 
> AFM hating to be at work today - its my bday :) yay! Inspite of FILs illness and work I cant help feel good thanks to little bean :) I mean to go to the hospital to visit FIL and no other plans yet, lets see how the day pans out :)

Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> A very very happie bday, MolGold!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Thx Cutieq, I really hope I get a stronger line when I test on the opk again!
> 
> FX for you Mary, I hope all the different things are the things you need for your :bfp:
> 
> Jill, have you tested again? I hope :af: stays away!
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies?
> 
> Afm I had 1 glass of water this morning and fmu was at 07h00 am (30 mins ago). Will now wait until about 10h00 to use opk with 2nd mu, would that be an okay hold? Or should I wait longer? 1st time using opk and due to them being so expensive I don't want to waste them.
> 
> I am worried about my cm though, still creamy. If I am going to o tomorrow, how am I gong to get it eggwhite and fast???
> Starting to feel that this cycle is going to be a bust! :cry:
> 
> Hope it works for you....... I always take my opk (digital) at 11:30am SMU as well... Most opks works best around 10am - 8pm that was just based on Dr. Google.... But it still depends on every woman.Click to expand...
> 
> Will try and hold as long as I can. I'm just really craving a cup of coffee this morning.
> Any advice for me on cm? I mean if the opk detects a strong surge then shouldn't I have cm to match?Click to expand...

You can try a mucus thinner like mucinex. Or drink tons of water! I hate holding for OPK as it takes time away from your water consumption which is important right now.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thank you Kenna. I took 2 Vit C chewable vitamins this morning to help with watery. Going to wee in the next 15 mins. Hopefully there will be some more colour to the test and then I am going to go overkill on the water :wacko:

TWW hasn't even started yet and I'm already grasping at straws :haha:
I hope you guys are ready for this. I'm too scared to go pee... don't want another negative even if it's just an opk :nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thank you Kenna. I took 2 Vit C chewable vitamins this morning to help with watery. Going to wee in the next 15 mins. Hopefully there will be some more colour to the test and then I am going to go overkill on the water :wacko:
> 
> TWW hasn't even started yet and I'm already grasping at straws :haha:
> I hope you guys are ready for this. I'm too scared to go pee... don't want another negative even if it's just an opk :nope:

I've been there before Hun. I always feel like no matter what I do, I only get negative tests! Lol. I've gotten some great OPK at the most unexpected times so I hope that's the same for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kenna. I took 2 Vit C chewable vitamins this morning to help with watery. Going to wee in the next 15 mins. Hopefully there will be some more colour to the test and then I am going to go overkill on the water :wacko:
> 
> TWW hasn't even started yet and I'm already grasping at straws :haha:
> I hope you guys are ready for this. I'm too scared to go pee... don't want another negative even if it's just an opk :nope:
> 
> I've been there before Hun. I always feel like no matter what I do, I only get negative tests! Lol. I've gotten some great OPK at the most unexpected times so I hope that's the same for you!Click to expand...

Okay, I've peed and it doesn't look like much going on. Just waiting for it to dry nicely and then I'll post a pic. 
I'm starting to feel maybe I have o'd already and I missed it :cry: But also not sure how I could have o'd earlier with no ewcm
I wish I didn't get excited about this cycle halfway through. Should have just sticked to waiting for dr's follow up appointment and then I wouldn't be feeling so flipping stupid right now :nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kenna. I took 2 Vit C chewable vitamins this morning to help with watery. Going to wee in the next 15 mins. Hopefully there will be some more colour to the test and then I am going to go overkill on the water :wacko:
> 
> TWW hasn't even started yet and I'm already grasping at straws :haha:
> I hope you guys are ready for this. I'm too scared to go pee... don't want another negative even if it's just an opk :nope:
> 
> I've been there before Hun. I always feel like no matter what I do, I only get negative tests! Lol. I've gotten some great OPK at the most unexpected times so I hope that's the same for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I've peed and it doesn't look like much going on. Just waiting for it to dry nicely and then I'll post a pic.
> I'm starting to feel maybe I have o'd already and I missed it :cry: But also not sure how I could have o'd earlier with no ewcm
> I wish I didn't get excited about this cycle halfway through. Should have just sticked to waiting for dr's follow up appointment and then I wouldn't be feeling so flipping stupid right now :nope:Click to expand...

Aww Hun, I hope it comes for you soon and you haven't missed it!!!! I keep putting off my appointments as well :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so my test for cd 16 was taken yesterday at about 16h00pm.

Cd 17 was taken with 2nd mu today at 11h30am

This is the original pic (no editing done)

I'm going to post 2 more which I have edited a bit to show the lines a bit better.
Honestly ladies, does this look more like gearing up or loosing out?
 



Attached Files:







Uneddited 1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay these 2 I have edited just a tad bit to see the lines.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so my test for cd 16 was taken yesterday at about 16h00pm.
> 
> Cd 17 was taken with 2nd mu today at 11h30am
> 
> This is the original pic (no editing done)
> 
> I'm going to post 2 more which I have edited a bit to show the lines a bit better.
> Honestly ladies, does this look more like gearing up or loosing out?

I've had them change from day to day, keep POAS!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have ordered 5 opk's from an online store. Not as expensive as the 3test that I bought yesterday. They will be delivered by me on 11/09...
So I have 1 left and I will use that 1 tomorrow morning. I'm tempted to use it 16h00 today to see what happens then, but then I wont have 1 for tomorrow morning.... Maybe I should just take it and see. I can still bd and then when the other opk's arrives on 11/09 and can take it from there...

Sh%tty crappy mood now.
Sorry for being such a bummer ladies. I just thought that if and when I decided to "not be so relaxe" about ttc and start using opk's I would have it easier. I admire you ladies for your great attitudes who have been trying for so long. I wish you would not have had to try so long but I take my hat off to you.

I hope it's normal for the opk's to make me emotional! :cry:

It's just that after I went to dr and he said it might be cysts again I realised how badly I want a baby!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I have ordered 5 opk's from an online store. Not as expensive as the 3test that I bought yesterday. They will be delivered by me on 11/09...
> So I have 1 left and I will use that 1 tomorrow morning. I'm tempted to use it 16h00 today to see what happens then, but then I wont have 1 for tomorrow morning.... Maybe I should just take it and see. I can still bd and then when the other opk's arrives on 11/09 and can take it from there...
> 
> Sh%tty crappy mood now.
> Sorry for being such a bummer ladies. I just thought that if and when I decided to "not be so relaxe" about ttc and start using opk's I would have it easier. I admire you ladies for your great attitudes who have been trying for so long. I wish you would not have had to try so long but I take my hat off to you.
> 
> I hope it's normal for the opk's to make me emotional! :cry:
> 
> It's just that after I went to dr and he said it might be cysts again I realised how badly I want a baby!

:hugs: believe me, I seriously hate OPK and HPT!!!!! I feel like a failure every time I POAS! FX that you get A positive OPK and a BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I just had lots of ewcm!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Kenna get to BNGT!!!! :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay Kenna get to BNGT!!!! :dance:

It'll have to wait until this evening! But I will def jump DH :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Kenna get to BNGT!!!! :dance:
> 
> It'll have to wait until this evening! But I will def jump DH :)Click to expand...

Woohooo!!! Make us a baby! :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not too jinx it but I think the gallons of water is helping... cm seems like it wants to start stretching.
Will continue with all the water today for cm purposes and hopefully get a darker opk tomorrow.
Please please please I'm begging for o already :hissy:


----------



## cepetty123

Hey there everyone! I have stalked this site for months but I finally found a thread of other TTCers that I'd love to ride the bumpy roller coaster with. :wacko: LOL We have been TTC for 8 months and are hoping as always that this will be our month! I'm currently 5dpo with some prominent cramping/pressure right below pelvic line and experienced a crazy flushed face last night while simply sitting on the couch. Weird for me as I have never experienced either post O, so hoping those are great signs! Best of luck to all you ladies and I look forward to hearing all of your success stories!!! BFP's for us all very soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cepetty123 said:


> Hey there everyone! I have stalked this site for months but I finally found a thread of other TTCers that I'd love to ride the bumpy roller coaster with. :wacko: LOL We have been TTC for 8 months and are hoping as always that this will be our month! I'm currently 5dpo with some prominent cramping/pressure right below pelvic line and experienced a crazy flushed face last night while simply sitting on the couch. Weird for me as I have never experienced either post O, so hoping those are great signs! Best of luck to all you ladies and I look forward to hearing all of your success stories!!! BFP's for us all very soon!!! :happydance:

Welcome!! I'm Pamela :flower:

I also stalked this thread very silently for about 2 months before I plucked up the courage to post + I wanted to read the whole 400 odd pages to get some background before posting :haha:

I'm sure you'll like it here, the ladies are a very tight knit group and made me feel right at home! 

FX that your new symptoms are good signs of a :bfp: to follow!


----------



## mdscpa

cepetty123 said:


> Hey there everyone! I have stalked this site for months but I finally found a thread of other TTCers that I'd love to ride the bumpy roller coaster with. :wacko: LOL We have been TTC for 8 months and are hoping as always that this will be our month! I'm currently 5dpo with some prominent cramping/pressure right below pelvic line and experienced a crazy flushed face last night while simply sitting on the couch. Weird for me as I have never experienced either post O, so hoping those are great signs! Best of luck to all you ladies and I look forward to hearing all of your success stories!!! BFP's for us all very soon!!! :happydance:

Welcome Cepetty.... I'm Daphne by the way...... Hope those crazy symptoms end up to be your :bfp:.... How long is your average cycle?? Did you use OPK for ovulation?

FX to you hun..... :dust:

WunnaBubba, i think it's only today that i saw your name.... Unless i missed it before knowing how fast this thread goes.... FX you catch that surge and you get your + opk...

AFM, only spotted twice today, guessing today is my last day and im near to my BNGT... :haha: DH's orders have left the facility in Seattle already... He's expecting it to arrive early next week.... I might start with my fertilaid products tonight since :af: is almost over..... Time to take those big pills again 3 pills per meal (9 pills per day) that's gonna make me visit the loo a lot more.... Expecting my fertile window for the next 2 weeks...

BABY :dust: EVERYONE


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Not too jinx it but I think the gallons of water is helping... cm seems like it wants to start stretching.
> Will continue with all the water today for cm purposes and hopefully get a darker opk tomorrow.
> Please please please I'm begging for o already :hissy:

Girl, I'm praying for you! It does look like your test is getting darker.



cepetty123 said:


> Hey there everyone! I have stalked this site for months but I finally found a thread of other TTCers that I'd love to ride the bumpy roller coaster with. :wacko: LOL We have been TTC for 8 months and are hoping as always that this will be our month! I'm currently 5dpo with some prominent cramping/pressure right below pelvic line and experienced a crazy flushed face last night while simply sitting on the couch. Weird for me as I have never experienced either post O, so hoping those are great signs! Best of luck to all you ladies and I look forward to hearing all of your success stories!!! BFP's for us all very soon!!! :happydance:

Welcome aboard! Do you do any wacky things to get pregnant (ie temp, opk's, all that jazz?)



mdscpa said:


> cepetty123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there everyone! I have stalked this site for months but I finally found a thread of other TTCers that I'd love to ride the bumpy roller coaster with. :wacko: LOL We have been TTC for 8 months and are hoping as always that this will be our month! I'm currently 5dpo with some prominent cramping/pressure right below pelvic line and experienced a crazy flushed face last night while simply sitting on the couch. Weird for me as I have never experienced either post O, so hoping those are great signs! Best of luck to all you ladies and I look forward to hearing all of your success stories!!! BFP's for us all very soon!!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome Cepetty.... I'm Daphne by the way...... Hope those crazy symptoms end up to be your :bfp:.... How long is your average cycle?? Did you use OPK for ovulation?
> 
> FX to you hun..... :dust:
> 
> WunnaBubba, i think it's only today that i saw your name.... Unless i missed it before knowing how fast this thread goes.... FX you catch that surge and you get your + opk...
> 
> AFM, only spotted twice today, guessing today is my last day and im near to my BNGT... :haha: DH's orders have left the facility in Seattle already... He's expecting it to arrive early next week.... I might start with my fertilaid products tonight since :af: is almost over..... Time to take those big pills again 3 pills per meal (9 pills per day) that's gonna make me visit the loo a lot more.... Expecting my fertile window for the next 2 weeks...
> 
> BABY :dust: EVERYONEClick to expand...

Hooray for baby making!!!

AFM: waiting for an ultrasound on my leg.....seriously gonna cry


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx for the prayer Jess! I can seriously use all I can get!

I hope you can get to BGNT soon, Daphne!


----------



## MrsB1982

Hope everything goes ok with your ultrasound Jess.

Wunnabubba, get your BNGT onnnnn! Yay for O day finally showing up!

Glad it's the end of AF for you Daphne, FXd this is your cycle.

AFM - Spent the whole day painting the house the tenant left 2 weeks ago in prep for a property management guy coming to view it to tonight. FX'd it's in good enough shape to get a tenant in ASAP!

Was doing some reading last night on early O and it seems early could me an immature egg that isn't up to fertilisation :( FX'd this isn't the case...

Xx


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Kenna get to BNGT!!!! :dance:
> 
> It'll have to wait until this evening! But I will def jump DH :)Click to expand...

Ha ha! Get to it Mrs!!!! :)


----------



## MrsB1982

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all?
> 
> Wannabubba FX you get the O surge :)
> Mary your signs look promisingly different... hoping for a lucky September.
> 
> AFM hating to be at work today - its my bday :) yay! Inspite of FILs illness and work I cant help feel good thanks to little bean :) I mean to go to the hospital to visit FIL and no other plans yet, lets see how the day pans out :)

Happy happy birthday lovely! Hope you have had a great day!!

Xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, let us know what docs say about your leg :hugs:

I don't think I'm o'ing yet MrsB, still no positive opk, just 2 faint ones. I feel as I have drowned myself in water and cm still doing it's own thing. 

I'm trying to keep hope up for this cycle, but hey if I don't get a bday bfp on the 26th all you ladies can have my bday bfp! 

:dust:

Oh and just by the way... What the heck is up with all these baby adds???? I mean there are 7 different kind of baby add running here :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Hope everything goes ok with your ultrasound Jess.
> 
> Wunnabubba, get your BNGT onnnnn! Yay for O day finally showing up!
> 
> Glad it's the end of AF for you Daphne, FXd this is your cycle.
> 
> AFM - Spent the whole day painting the house the tenant left 2 weeks ago in prep for a property management guy coming to view it to tonight. FX'd it's in good enough shape to get a tenant in ASAP!
> 
> Was doing some reading last night on early O and it seems early could me an immature egg that isn't up to fertilisation :( FX'd this isn't the case...
> 
> Xx

Or you could be O'ing early in your previous cycle and you're just missing it that's why no :bfp: last cycle... FX this is your cycle.... Oh, and i hope you get that tenant soon.....


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp - thank you for subscribing. I did subscribe to you and I am excited about learning more about you as well. Our journey should be exciting and a learning experience for all.:hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

They found nothing wrong :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just hate when that happens! I mean you know your body and feel the pain but somehow it just can't be explained! Annoying. Saw a pic of your ankle on your blog and it looks swolen to me as well. I really hope it feels better. Bytheway did the nurse tell you when you can expect results on the food allergy panel? 

AFM I wasn't sure what mucinex was so after doing some intense googling I found out it is cough syrup :haha: Anyhow I found a name of a brand that I will be able to get in SA. Hopefully our pharmacy stocks it. Wil go there in the morning to get some.
I sometimes google things before asking, so afraid of coming across as annoying or silly...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Whelp, another positive opk. I put my discarded temp back up since its clear my temps are higher at my parents house than usual and it actually does look like today may be O if yest wasn't. That's late compared to my usual but I'm fine w that since we Bd'ed still :). FX this time is FINALLYY real O!! Yest and today have been crazy fertile cm but now this afternoon its getting cloudy again so I think (and hope) that I finally get a real rise tomorrow! I may have just caught the end of my surge today or had a big surge and am still showing positive today too. U never know while ttc! I bought a new thermometer incase mine was off as well. As long as we DTD every other day until I see that clear temp shift, we'll have good odds bding wise and the actual O day wont really matter :) I'm sick of guessing this cycle. Either a very early or late BFP will help reveal my true O date or my LP length will do the trick. I just read ALOT of stories about women who had delayed O due to stress and actually, most of them had stress from moving or traveling lol so I guess moving is a common delayed ovulation trigger...or a giant coincidence. I wouldn't be surprised if my very fertile SIL's cycles are affecting mine ATM while they're staying here. Who knows!

Jess, I missed something...are u okay?


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I just hate when that happens! I mean you know your body and feel the pain but somehow it just can't be explained! Annoying. Saw a pic of your ankle on your blog and it looks swolen to me as well. I really hope it feels better. Bytheway did the nurse tell you when you can expect results on the food allergy panel?
> 
> AFM I wasn't sure what mucinex was so after doing some intense googling I found out it is cough syrup :haha: Anyhow I found a name of a brand that I will be able to get in SA. Hopefully our pharmacy stocks it. Wil go there in the morning to get some.
> I sometimes google things before asking, so afraid of coming across as annoying or silly...

They aren't doing a food allergy panel until I give them a list of foods I want to be tested for. It's really stupid! But they are going to try zolair injections to help with the hives. It's called chronic uticardia. I go in on then25th for that appointment. 

As far as my ankle goes, it's really swollen and painful. Has been since July 2013. I've had 3 X-rays, 2 mri's, surgery and now an ultrasound and they have no idea why it is still swelling. I'm supposed to go in 1-2 times a week for 6 weeks for physical therapy on it now and see him in 4 weeks. 

Make sure it's just guafestine (sp?) because some have extra stuff that drys you out more. I hope you can get some. It did wonders for my cm.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm just going to throw this one into your mix... I fell down stairs almost 2 years ago and dr at ER said just a sprain and no need to go for operation. I also had x-rays and sonar done where they couldn't see anything seriously wrong. I then made my own appointment with an orthopedic surgeon who ordered a different position x-ray. Basically they keep your leg straight and pull your ankle to the inside of your legs (hope it makes sense) to see how far the ligaments stretch. Was painful but my foot bent way in (they have to apply pressure and doc called it a stress-ray). The fat that foot bent so far the surgeon ordered me for ligament reconstruction surgery. When he did the op he found that the ligaments were torn from the bone completely. I could walk on the foot but it felt unstable.
Have you been for something like this with a specialist surgeon?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

I've been MIA. Hope everyone is doing okay. Any BFP announcements? I just finished my clomid on saturday and heard I should do opk 3 days later. So, today @10am both lines were about the same color. Not sure if it's clomid related but I go in tomorrow for ultrasound. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Jrepp

I've been through the orthopedic surgeon for a year now. He was in there releasing the nerve in June and didn't see anything else wrong. It's ben a huge ordeal!

Jersey girl, good luck! I hope you make it this cycle!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Jrepp said:


> I've been through the orthopedic surgeon for a year now. He was in there releasing the nerve in June and didn't see anything else wrong. It's ben a huge ordeal!
> 
> Jersey girl, good luck! I hope you make it this cycle!

Thanks! What's going on with you?


----------



## Jrepp

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I've been through the orthopedic surgeon for a year now. He was in there releasing the nerve in June and didn't see anything else wrong. It's ben a huge ordeal!
> 
> Jersey girl, good luck! I hope you make it this cycle!
> 
> Thanks! What's going on with you?Click to expand...

Same stuff different day lol. I had an appointment with the orthopedic doctor for my ankle and he basically didn't tell me anything new. I feel like I'm going in circles with this treatment and not going anywhere. I also heard back from the allergist with a diagnosis of chronic urticaria and they won't do a food panel until I give them a list of foods to test for. They want to do xolair injections but I have read that it is almost $1000 per shot, and it should be done monthly...... Boo!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Jrepp said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I've been through the orthopedic surgeon for a year now. He was in there releasing the nerve in June and didn't see anything else wrong. It's ben a huge ordeal!
> 
> Jersey girl, good luck! I hope you make it this cycle!
> 
> Thanks! What's going on with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Same stuff different day lol. I had an appointment with the orthopedic doctor for my ankle and he basically didn't tell me anything new. I feel like I'm going in circles with this treatment and not going anywhere. I also heard back from the allergist with a diagnosis of chronic urticaria and they won't do a food panel until I give them a list of foods to test for. They want to do xolair injections but I have read that it is almost $1000 per shot, and it should be done monthly...... Boo!Click to expand...

Well my goodness! I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. It will all work out in the end


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Jess, I'm really sorry that it's such a pain. I struggle with the same thing here when it comes to meds that you need that is just so expensive that there has to be a struggle to afford it :cry:
Big hugs for you!

Jerseygirl, FX for this cycle! 
I hope this is it. Molgold got her BFP! So we are all hoping for her bean's dust to rub off on us.

AFM: will take a pic of opk when I do it in about 4hrs... I'm expecting it to be another bust. If I go to pharmacy and they do not have the cough syrup that I can use to thin out cm and opk isn't looking better then I'm going to call it a day on this cycle. 
Maybe it's not meant to be this cycle then.


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning girlies :hi:

I am shattered today from all the work on the house I did yesterday. :sleep:

So I finally got CH!! :happydance: Just one question....what do they mean...?:shrug: :haha:

Sorry Wunnabubba...hope you get a nice dark line on your next OPK. 

Sorry that you are in so much pain Jess :flower:xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girlies :hi:
> 
> I am shattered today from all the work on the house I did yesterday. :sleep:
> 
> So I finally got CH!! :happydance: Just one question....what do they mean...?:shrug: :haha:
> 
> Sorry Wunnabubba...hope you get a nice dark line on your next OPK.
> 
> Sorry that you are in so much pain Jess :flower:xxx

Crosshairs show that fertilty friend is able to see an ovulation pattern and has pinpointed an ovulation date! Congrats! :)


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies :hi:
> 
> I am shattered today from all the work on the house I did yesterday. :sleep:
> 
> So I finally got CH!! :happydance: Just one question....what do they mean...?:shrug: :haha:
> 
> Sorry Wunnabubba...hope you get a nice dark line on your next OPK.
> 
> Sorry that you are in so much pain Jess :flower:xxx
> 
> Crosshairs show that fertilty friend is able to see an ovulation pattern and has pinpointed an ovulation date! Congrats! :)Click to expand...

Oh!! :dohh: Thanks Kenna! :thumbup:

So Ovulation happened wherever the 2 lines cross then? xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I've been through the orthopedic surgeon for a year now. He was in there releasing the nerve in June and didn't see anything else wrong. It's ben a huge ordeal!
> 
> Jersey girl, good luck! I hope you make it this cycle!
> 
> Thanks! What's going on with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Same stuff different day lol. I had an appointment with the orthopedic doctor for my ankle and he basically didn't tell me anything new. I feel like I'm going in circles with this treatment and not going anywhere. I also heard back from the allergist with a diagnosis of chronic urticaria and they won't do a food panel until I give them a list of foods to test for. They want to do xolair injections but I have read that it is almost $1000 per shot, and it should be done monthly...... Boo!Click to expand...

Yikes! That's so unfair that it costs so much for relief...I hope they can find a cheaper (and better!) alternative for you. I hope you don't break out too much between now and when they find that relief for you. Also, very sorry about your foot, I can't believe they aren't finding anything wrong there! It looks so painful :(


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh Jess, I'm really sorry that it's such a pain. I struggle with the same thing here when it comes to meds that you need that is just so expensive that there has to be a struggle to afford it :cry:
> Big hugs for you!
> 
> Jerseygirl, FX for this cycle!
> I hope this is it. Molgold got her BFP! So we are all hoping for her bean's dust to rub off on us.
> 
> AFM: will take a pic of opk when I do it in about 4hrs... I'm expecting it to be another bust. If I go to pharmacy and they do not have the cough syrup that I can use to thin out cm and opk isn't looking better then I'm going to call it a day on this cycle.
> Maybe it's not meant to be this cycle then.

Don't feel so out yet! I have ovulated past Cd 40 before, your body can fear up and not O until later in the month. Maybe you still have a few days! FX FX FX


----------



## Wishing1010

DH wouldn't Bd last night, and now my temp had dropped leading me to believe today is O day. I hate that! We haven't BD since Sunday :( today could be too late.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I give up! I'm calling this cycle a bust! :cry:

I got the cough syrup that will help thin out my cm which is absolutely great, doesn't taste so great but anything to help is fine by me. Would have been even better if I could bloody well o already. :growlmad:

CD 18 opk seems to be very negative to me! Probably even more negative than I am. I'm struggle to even find a faint line.
That probably means that I o'd already and the opk's were catching the end of the surge?? Or I'm not o'ing and broken! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







100_9973.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









100_9975.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay I give up! I'm calling this cycle a bust! :cry:
> 
> I got the cough syrup that will help thin out my cm which is absolutely great, doesn't taste so great but anything to help is fine by me. Would have been even better if I could bloody well o already. :growlmad:
> 
> CD 18 opk seems to be very negative to me! Probably even more negative than I am. I'm struggle to even find a faint line.
> That probably means that I o'd already and the opk's were catching the end of the surge?? Or I'm not o'ing and broken! :cry:

What is your BD schedule like?


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> DH wouldn't Bd last night, and now my temp had dropped leading me to believe today is O day. I hate that! We haven't BD since Sunday :( today could be too late.

According to my CH I O'd on Sunday and only BD'd Tuesday and Thursday so maybe I am out this cycle too :cry:

Maybe the other test caught the end of the surge Wunnabubba and you did O already...? xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning girlies :hi:
> 
> I am shattered today from all the work on the house I did yesterday. :sleep:
> 
> So I finally got CH!! :happydance: Just one question....what do they mean...?:shrug: :haha:
> 
> Sorry Wunnabubba...hope you get a nice dark line on your next OPK.
> 
> Sorry that you are in so much pain Jess :flower:xxx

YAYA!!!! Great that you got your crosshairs! Now you can start giving us your dpo symptoms to obsess about! :flower:



Wishing1010 said:


> DH wouldn't Bd last night, and now my temp had dropped leading me to believe today is O day. I hate that! We haven't BD since Sunday :( today could be too late.

I know how you feel. Sometimes it would be much easier if we could just force them :haha: I hope you can still get bd in for o! FX and :dust:



Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: will take a pic of opk when I do it in about 4hrs... I'm expecting it to be another bust. If I go to pharmacy and they do not have the cough syrup that I can use to thin out cm and opk isn't looking better then I'm going to call it a day on this cycle.
> Maybe it's not meant to be this cycle then.
> 
> Don't feel so out yet! I have ovulated past Cd 40 before, your body can fear up and not O until later in the month. Maybe you still have a few days! FX FX FXClick to expand...

I should probably try and be more patient but I feel like my cycles have been so regular since coming off bc. So yah that's leading to all my disappointment now.


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH wouldn't Bd last night, and now my temp had dropped leading me to believe today is O day. I hate that! We haven't BD since Sunday :( today could be too late.
> 
> According to my CH I O'd on Sunday and only BD'd Tuesday and Thursday so maybe I am out this cycle too :cry:
> 
> Maybe the other test caught the end of the surge Wunnabubba and you did O already...? xxClick to expand...

I pray that there are little :spermy: left waiting for your egg when u Oed last sunday. Remember they can survive from 2-5 days with fertile CM..... Now we can obsess with your dpo and see how long your LP is... Temps usually goes down from 10-16dpo if it's :bfn:

FX its :bfp:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I give up! I'm calling this cycle a bust! :cry:
> 
> I got the cough syrup that will help thin out my cm which is absolutely great, doesn't taste so great but anything to help is fine by me. Would have been even better if I could bloody well o already. :growlmad:
> 
> CD 18 opk seems to be very negative to me! Probably even more negative than I am. I'm struggle to even find a faint line.
> That probably means that I o'd already and the opk's were catching the end of the surge?? Or I'm not o'ing and broken! :cry:
> 
> What is your BD schedule like?Click to expand...

CD 14, CD 16 (2 days before I expected o) and yesterday CD 17 as I was expecting o today.
My cm wasn't right and I just took a chance. Missing o feels almost more shattering than a :bfn:



MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> DH wouldn't Bd last night, and now my temp had dropped leading me to believe today is O day. I hate that! We haven't BD since Sunday :( today could be too late.
> 
> According to my CH I O'd on Sunday and only BD'd Tuesday and Thursday so maybe I am out this cycle too :cry:
> 
> Maybe the other test caught the end of the surge Wunnabubba and you did O already...? xxClick to expand...

I think I missed it MrsB I didn't have any ewcm and nothing on the opk's.
I had that once off glob of jelly cm but it was literally 1 glob and didn't stretch (sorry for the tmi). Not sure if that was o or just weird cm


----------



## mdscpa

Today's spotting is just a very light brown color. This is the last day i presume. Started to take fertilaid, ovaboost, and fertile cm today + fish oil.. Once O is confirmed i will stop everything except fish oil and start metformin so i wont spot before :af: i hope....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Today's spotting is just a very light brown color. This is the last day i presume. Started to take fertilaid, ovaboost, and fertile cm today + fish oil.. Once O is confirmed i will stop everything except fish oil and start metformin so i wont spot before :af: i hope....

Goodluck! FX this is it for you!
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope you haven't missed it, Pamela!!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Today's spotting is just a very light brown color. This is the last day i presume. Started to take fertilaid, ovaboost, and fertile cm today + fish oil.. Once O is confirmed i will stop everything except fish oil and start metformin so i wont spot before :af: i hope....

FX that this is your last AF!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Today's spotting is just a very light brown color. This is the last day i presume. Started to take fertilaid, ovaboost, and fertile cm today + fish oil.. Once O is confirmed i will stop everything except fish oil and start metformin so i wont spot before :af: i hope....
> 
> FX that this is your last AF!!!Click to expand...

I hope i'll have the same fertile CM this cycle. Clomid made it less... I just can't wait to start BNGT. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I hope you haven't missed it, Pamela!!!! FX FX FX!

Thank you Kenna. 
I had cramps early in my cycle which the doctor said could be the cysts and gave me the meds. I don't think those were ovulation cramps because they started 4 days after af finished.

I just cannot think that I missed it because as I mentioned my cm has been creamy the whole time! The last few months I have had ewcm when I suspected ovulation and then it went creamy again.

I'm just praying o is delayed! My other opk's will only be here tomorrow sometime. So will then test late afternoon and see if I get a different result. 

Will try and see if I can order opk strips online (even if I have to wait for it to be shipped from us or china) and see if I can get a decent price on them.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Got ch's today for 3dpo and this a.m my bbs are COMPLETELY sore (not just nips) and my cm is def creamy now. I'm a bit confused about all the fertile cm but we'll see what the future brings. Now I feel confident I at least oed though so thats good :). FX for lots of baby dust this tww!! I have a good feeling about all this wacky stuff going on...fx!

Kenna, ur not too late! Jump his bones today/tonight and you'll be good. Plus swimmers have that chance of still being alive from 3-5 days ago :) FX!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Mary! I hope SIL's fertile cycle and your wackiness is your BFP!!!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Got ch's today for 3dpo and this a.m my bbs are COMPLETELY sore (not just nips) and my cm is def creamy now. I'm a bit confused about all the fertile cm but we'll see what the future brings. Now I feel confident I at least oed though so thats good :). FX for lots of baby dust this tww!! I have a good feeling about all this wacky stuff going on...fx!
> 
> Kenna, ur not too late! Jump his bones today/tonight and you'll be good. Plus swimmers have that chance of still being alive from 3-5 days ago :) FX!!

I am in the exact same boat as you hun!! :thumbup:

Had LOADS of EWCM prior to O, I am 3DPO too and have sore :holly: :haha: My CM is creamy as of today too and I am getting really weird twinges and cramps which is a first. 

When can we expect implantation to happen then...? xx


----------



## c.chopsx3

Hi everyone, hope it's ok that I join in here. Any opinions or experience would be greatly appreciated.

I'm now officially 3 days late for AF, very unusual. We have been TTC for 1 year now and this is the first cycle I've been late and not had any of my usual PMS symptoms (usually have very sore, heavy boobs after ovulation). 

Around a week ago, I started to notice I had a LOT of EWCM (felt like AF starting) and I had very little energy. Even found myself coming home from work and wanting to have a nap! Was in bed by 8.30pm last night!

I did test in the afternoon around 4.00pm on the day AF was due with an Asda cheapie, but it was :bfn: so I thought nothing more of it. Last night, I notice a slight browny/pink tinge to CM when I wiped (TMI sorry!), presumed that was AF rearing her ugly head, popped a pad on and went to bed... I woke up this morning and.... NOTHING. :wacko: Today I had watery light brown CM mid morning when I wiped but nothing since...

Anyone had an experience like this?? Is my body crazy?!:shrug:

x


----------



## MrsB1982

c.chopsx3 said:


> Hi everyone, hope it's ok that I join in here. Any opinions or experience would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm now officially 3 days late for AF, very unusual. We have been TTC for 1 year now and this is the first cycle I've been late and not had any of my usual PMS symptoms (usually have very sore, heavy boobs after ovulation).
> 
> Around a week ago, I started to notice I had a LOT of EWCM (felt like AF starting) and I had very little energy. Even found myself coming home from work and wanting to have a nap! Was in bed by 8.30pm last night!
> 
> I did test in the afternoon around 4.00pm on the day AF was due with an Asda cheapie, but it was :bfn: so I thought nothing more of it. Last night, I notice a slight browny/pink tinge to CM when I wiped (TMI sorry!), presumed that was AF rearing her ugly head, popped a pad on and went to bed... I woke up this morning and.... NOTHING. :wacko: Today I had watery light brown CM mid morning when I wiped but nothing since...
> 
> Anyone had an experience like this?? Is my body crazy?!:shrug:
> 
> x

Welcome to the crew! :hi:

Superdrug has offers on FRER tests atm, I would suggest getting yourself one of those and testing now! As you are already late for AF, you should be able to test anytime of day too.

I don't want to get you down but there is also a chance AF is starting too with you spotting a little...FX'd the :witch: is staying away though for you!

Do you chart your temps? Would be interesting to see what they say atm... xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

c.chopsx3 said:


> Hi everyone, hope it's ok that I join in here. Any opinions or experience would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm now officially 3 days late for AF, very unusual. We have been TTC for 1 year now and this is the first cycle I've been late and not had any of my usual PMS symptoms (usually have very sore, heavy boobs after ovulation).
> 
> Around a week ago, I started to notice I had a LOT of EWCM (felt like AF starting) and I had very little energy. Even found myself coming home from work and wanting to have a nap! Was in bed by 8.30pm last night!
> 
> I did test in the afternoon around 4.00pm on the day AF was due with an Asda cheapie, but it was :bfn: so I thought nothing more of it. Last night, I notice a slight browny/pink tinge to CM when I wiped (TMI sorry!), presumed that was AF rearing her ugly head, popped a pad on and went to bed... I woke up this morning and.... NOTHING. :wacko: Today I had watery light brown CM mid morning when I wiped but nothing since...
> 
> Anyone had an experience like this?? Is my body crazy?!:shrug:
> 
> x

Hi and welcome!!

I haven't been trying to conceive that long so wont be able to give you much advice on this one. I just wanted to welcome you and say that I hope this is your BFP.
Maybe your afternoon urine was too diluted on the day af should have shown and the hcg wasn't that high yet.
Have you thought about testing again with first morning urine?


----------



## c.chopsx3

Thank you MrsB!

I do have a ClearBlue at home waiting for me, but been avoiding using it as don't want to POAS then AF shows up (always happens when I feel like testing!) Mind you, I am normally bad for testing early!

That is what I thought, I don't tend to spot before AF so it was a little confusing when I saw it but thought it must be AF then it disappears again and I'm like ... huh??

No I don't chart my temps, I've never really understood it. I was using Ovia app to monitor my periods though xx


----------



## c.chopsx3

x[/QUOTE]

Hi and welcome!!

I haven't been trying to conceive that long so wont be able to give you much advice on this one. I just wanted to welcome you and say that I hope this is your BFP.
Maybe your afternoon urine was too diluted on the day af should have shown and the hcg wasn't that high yet.
Have you thought about testing again with first morning urine?[/QUOTE]

Thank you :) 
Yes, my OH wants me to test tomorrow morning but I want to hold out for Friday as don't trust AF! Haha, i've never experienced a cycle like this before. I even wondered if I hadn't ovulated or something because I didn't get my sore boobs!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

c.chopsx3 said:


> Thank you :)
> Yes, my OH wants me to test tomorrow morning but I want to hold out for Friday as don't trust AF! Haha, i've never experienced a cycle like this before. I even wondered if I hadn't ovulated or something because I didn't get my sore boobs!

Last cycle I had some specks of light light baby pink discharge and I was so excited thinking maybe it could be implantation bleed as I also never spot. It's like wham "Hi AF" and then 3 days later af showed. 
I really hope you get a :bfp: as we want all that positive dust on this thread :winkwink:

I'm Pamela bytheway if you wanted to go with the first names that some of us do.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I know I'm starting to sound like a broken record. My cd 18 opk now has a definite white line in the test section... not faint and pink as yesterday. Just sort of white.

Anyhow what I wanted to know is if you ladies can tell me what does the opk's look like if ovulation has already passed? I'm trying to hold out hope on whether it would go stark white immediately if o has passed or if it will gradually become faint and then white like my ones did?
Please bear with me this cycle ladies as it's my first time ever that I am using the opk's.

Can you imagine what a mess I would be if I started temping, you poor girls :haha:


----------



## c.chopsx3

WunnaBubba2 said:


> c.chopsx3 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> Yes, my OH wants me to test tomorrow morning but I want to hold out for Friday as don't trust AF! Haha, i've never experienced a cycle like this before. I even wondered if I hadn't ovulated or something because I didn't get my sore boobs!
> 
> Last cycle I had some specks of light light baby pink discharge and I was so excited thinking maybe it could be implantation bleed as I also never spot. It's like wham "Hi AF" and then 3 days later af showed.
> I really hope you get a :bfp: as we want all that positive dust on this thread :winkwink:
> 
> I'm Pamela bytheway if you wanted to go with the first names that some of us do.Click to expand...

I hope I do too, I think we all could do with a :bfp: ! I was starting to get slightly discouraged as we have been trying for a year now and this is the first cycle that's acted out of sorts so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

I'm Claire :)


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome to the group Claire. Im Daphne.....

FX you get your :bfp:..... I'm marking my 12th Month Actively TTC.... We we're married for 4 years and we were NTNP previously thinking it just that easy.... Praying we all get our :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Claire, I know what you mean by getting discouraged. We've only been trying for 5 months and I feel it too and like Daphne we were also NTNP. 

Well we are sort of on a break right now according to DH but I just cannot switch off like that and still need try :haha:
Hence my first month on opk's.


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay I know I'm starting to sound like a broken record. My cd 18 opk now has a definite white line in the test section... not faint and pink as yesterday. Just sort of white.
> 
> Anyhow what I wanted to know is if you ladies can tell me what does the opk's look like if ovulation has already passed? I'm trying to hold out hope on whether it would go stark white immediately if o has passed or if it will gradually become faint and then white like my ones did?
> Please bear with me this cycle ladies as it's my first time ever that I am using the opk's.
> 
> Can you imagine what a mess I would be if I started temping, you poor girls :haha:

My opk's tend to fade by the next day or same day as o, and stay faint until the next o is gearing up. I think things would make more sene if you did temp because then you would know if that glob was something or nothing.


----------



## c.chopsx3

mdscpa said:


> Welcome to the group Claire. Im Daphne.....
> 
> FX you get your :bfp:..... I'm marking my 12th Month Actively TTC.... We we're married for 4 years and we were NTNP previously thinking it just that easy.... Praying we all get our :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi Daphne :)

We were started off with the whole NTNP thinking like you it was easy, but we DTD everyday, or almost every day and absolutely nada then started to realize after a few months, it's not that simple for everyone. :dohh:


----------



## c.chopsx3

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Claire, I know what you mean by getting discouraged. We've only been trying for 5 months and I feel it too and like Daphne we were also NTNP.
> 
> Well we are sort of on a break right now according to DH but I just cannot switch off like that and still need try :haha:
> Hence my first month on opk's.

I couldn't just switch off like that either! If we keep at it, it's gotta happen sometime! You'll get a :bfp: soon :)


----------



## mdscpa

c.chopsx3 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the group Claire. Im Daphne.....
> 
> FX you get your :bfp:..... I'm marking my 12th Month Actively TTC.... We we're married for 4 years and we were NTNP previously thinking it just that easy.... Praying we all get our :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi Daphne :)
> 
> We were started off with the whole NTNP thinking like you it was easy, but we DTD everyday, or almost every day and absolutely nada then started to realize after a few months, it's not that simple for everyone. :dohh:Click to expand...

How long is your normal cycle? Have you tried seeing a FS for both of you? FX everything is normal and the timing isn't just right.....


----------



## MrsB1982

c.chopsx3 said:


> Thank you MrsB!
> 
> I do have a ClearBlue at home waiting for me, but been avoiding using it as don't want to POAS then AF shows up (always happens when I feel like testing!) Mind you, I am normally bad for testing early!
> 
> That is what I thought, I don't tend to spot before AF so it was a little confusing when I saw it but thought it must be AF then it disappears again and I'm like ... huh??
> 
> No I don't chart my temps, I've never really understood it. I was using Ovia app to monitor my periods though xx

Get testing! I don't think there is much chance of a BFN 3 days after AF due with a decent quality test. :thumbup:


----------



## MolGold

Hey Pamela, hope you didnt miss your O! FX!

Such promising TWW for Mary and MrsB - hope we get more BFPs!

Hope you are well Jess :hugs:

Chops - test if you are already late! FX!

Kenna, hows BNGT coming along? :) I envy your trip!

Hey girls, I went for an early scan as my doc wanted at *supposed* 5w - and it prooved what I was saying - I am at most 4w2d i.e. 16dpo. I wish docs acknowledged that everyone cant O on CD14. I go in for a second scan 2 weeks later, but happy to see a baby in me :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great news that you and your baby are doing good, MolGold!!!

I am waiting for opks to arrive tomorrow afternoon. If they are still negative then I missed o or it is delayed :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

Blah blah blah! I think I am entering into the part of the tww where you are certain you are out because you don't feel anything. I'm on 5dpo today so essentially 5 days until I should get a positive (god willing). I'm not feeling anything aside from some cramping and air bubbles (and some light yellow cm). My boobs don't hurt, I'm not nauseous, I'm not bloated.....pretty much nothing going on aside from what I just mentioned. I really want to say that I am out this month.

Unrelated, but somewhat related, a coworker who attended my bridal shower and bachelorette party came running down the hall at me this morning saying she had a dream that I was noticeably pregnant and wanted to know if I was hiding something. I told her no, but it might be a good sign.


----------



## Jrepp

I am reading a pretty awesome article on the stages of a baby from conception to newborn. According to the article, if my egg was fertilized, today is the day that it is called a blastocyst and is now starting to implant into the uterus. This process is typically done by 9 to 10 days after ovulation.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, when I first in the tww I read many stories of symptoms per dpo because I thought I might get something from it and many women felt absolutely nothing also thinking they were out. Let's hope that the blastocyst is implanting and that your lack of symptoms and co-worker's dream are all good signs!!! FX for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry, meant to say the ladies said they felt absolutely nothing and ended up being pregnant. Not feeling anything might just be a symptom for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

I really hope so! I'll post a link to the article when I get home from work. I wish I had a desk job lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cool, would enjoy reading it. Have read a few similiar ones but I never seem to get tired of them. Have you ever watched the clips on Youtube that show development from fertilisation to birth? They arte amazing and just so great to watch miracles happen!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh Jess, I'm really sorry that it's such a pain. I struggle with the same thing here when it comes to meds that you need that is just so expensive that there has to be a struggle to afford it :cry:
> Big hugs for you!
> 
> Jerseygirl, FX for this cycle!
> I hope this is it. Molgold got her BFP! So we are all hoping for her bean's dust to rub off on us.
> 
> AFM: will take a pic of opk when I do it in about 4hrs... I'm expecting it to be another bust. If I go to pharmacy and they do not have the cough syrup that I can use to thin out cm and opk isn't looking better then I'm going to call it a day on this cycle.
> Maybe it's not meant to be this cycle then.

I hope u get a positive. I just went in this morning and a have about 8 eggs; 23, 16,16,14,13,12 and some smaller ones. I'm suppose to trigger tonight. I never done it before. He also said to bed tonight but, I did the 7th and yesterday. Would it be bad to bed again tonight? We abstain tomorrow and do iui Friday. We'll see! I'm not holding my breath on this one. This whole process is starting to annoy me.


----------



## Jrepp

I would still bed tonight and probably tomorrow as well as I have seen so many people trigger and then take 2-3 days to ovulate


----------



## Jrepp

Does anyone ever want to just punch someone in the face? I'm feeling that way right now


----------



## aidensmommy1

I do jess! Ugh I have that feeling alot lately!

so, I got ANOTHER even more positive opk this a.m, dh and I bd'ed for safety and then tonight an even darker one!! I don't get what's going on! I'm guessing delayed O but I read a thread today and it was all 6 ladies that had ONLY bd'ed when they had their 1st positive opks and then had a slight or good rise but then another set of positive opks 2-4 dpo or so...Out of the 6 ladies, 5 of them got their bfps! And they also had watery/fertile cm like I've had too. We've obv still bd'ed just incase but that'd be amazing if that was my outcome. :) FX! If this is just barely O today though, this is most definitely the latest I have oed since around the time I had aiden (that I know of anyway since I'm usually pretty regular and never ever over a 28 day cycle and this one would be 30-31 if I am just oing!) I'm praying this is all some how going to be a good thing for me. If my temp keep rises but opks stay positive, I may get a tad bit more excited lol. I keep wondering if I some how oed the day I first thought I did on CD8 and maybe I'm 9dpo and starting to experience btp stuff...Wishful thinking :) ahh I'm praying soo hard! Itd be such a blessing at this very moment. 

I will catch up in the a.m while I wait for aiden to awake because I miss u all! I am just 100% shocked about a positive opk this late in my cycle, odd for me, and u ladies are the only ones who understand why I'm going crazy (lol) so I had to put the OTHER craziness on hold and come vent to my b&b girls <3 I will talk to u all in the a.m! FX my temp stays up tomo! I like that we got to BD in the a.m with positive opks and really good EWCM. If my tube is ready for the mission, this could be our cycle :) xxxxx

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the link I was talking about https://www.religioustolerance.org/abo_fetu.htm


----------



## Jrepp

Mary, can you go to the doctor and have them do a progesterone check or ultrasound to see if you have ovulated yet?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies. Just a quick question, my cervix is feeling more closed, not completely though. It felt like that yesterday as well. I remember it feeling like this last cycle after I thought I o'd . That probably means I o'd already and using opk when they arrive later today will be a waste??


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mary!!!! Excited for you! :dust:

I feel like punching people in the face a lot too, Jess. I even visualise myself doing it and sometimes I'll go as far as telling them "I'm punching you in the face in my mind right now" :haha:

FX for you too, Jerseygirl! Try to follow dr's orders but also trust what your intuition is telling you, you know your body best! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Here is the link I was talking about https://www.religioustolerance.org/abo_fetu.htm

Thanks for the link, Jess. That was an amazing read. As I've mentioned before I've read many things on Google about conception to birth but I think this was the most interesting one to me because of them mentioning religious groups' views on the developing baby.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I probably could go but I'm going to wait until next cycle. It was fine last time but it could change. I think I Oed at this point for sure. My temp this am is 97.79 so its still up. I cant get into my FF account. I forgot the password and usually can get in without it but something is messed up and I haven't gotten the email with a new password yet. 

My cm is more creamy so far today and my cervix feels even more closed than yest so I probably really just oed. My LP will say it all. I have left side pinches still though and I'm wondering if thats my tube attempting to try and move the egg through..? Could be. FX it has a safe and successful journey!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Morning ladies. Just a quick question, my cervix is feeling more closed, not completely though. It felt like that yesterday as well. I remember it feeling like this last cycle after I thought I o'd . That probably means I o'd already and using opk when they arrive later today will be a waste??

I have only be CP checking for 2 cycles now but my Cervix just seem to feel closed and lower after O (it certainly does atm and FF says I am 4DPO). 

Hope that helps? :shrug:

We haven't BD'd since a week today so I am hoping FF have my O day right otherwise we are out this cycle...:cry:

Feeling very emotional atm but think its down to having SOOOO much on atm (decorating new house, sorting out tenancy agreement/new agent, looking after Noah, coming to work, sorting out my own house, etc. etc. etc.) Just so drained emotionally and physically... could honestly curl up into a ball and cry today :cry:

xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I feel like crying too, Mrs B! Not fair that ttc should be such a mition. It should be easy for all of us!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I feel like crying too, Mrs B! Not fair that ttc should be such a mition. It should be easy for all of us!!!

:hugs::cry::hugs: xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The opk's I've ordered are suppose to be delivered today and there are 5 of them.
Will take 1 this afternoon to see what it says.
If it is negative I'll be so over this cycle.

If my body should ever grace me with some good ewcm :haha: I'll at least have 4 more opk's to use. Just incase I'm o'ing later.

I will however still be here babbling and supporting you ladies. I cannot wait for our thread's next BFP :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB, I ALWAYS feel emotional after O for some reason. I guess its the change in hormones im sure. Darn hormones!! I haven't been decorating my house but instead I've been moving and readjusting and that stress is killing me! I know thats my reason for a bit of a delayed O this cycle. I hope u feel better! I cant even talk lately without almost crying :( Ttc is soo stressful on top of the usual everyday stresses. Good luck hun. Hopefully those swimmers had a nice long life span for u! Its VERY possible to conceive from bding 3 days before O. If u look in the FF chart gallery and hit pregnancy charts and then put ONLY bd'ed 3 days before O and it'll show a bunch of bfp charts :) GL!


----------



## MolGold

GL everyone in TWW or about to enter it! :dust: here you go!

I also never got a +opk except last cycle, I cannot deduce Cervix as my uterus is retroverted, and neither do I get EWCM.
If I had applied so much effort in studying, I could have become a rocket scientist!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay my opks arrived and I am not going to even bother posting the one for today (cd 19). It is NEGATIVE... if it was any whiter the control line would have vanished as well.
I'm so over this cycle!

Bring on af bitchy witchy!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone?

What's with the punching in the face? Is someone working my BNB friends nerves? :-(


----------



## cutieq

want to just apologize that I read everything, but my responses are almost always on the tail end! This thread moves at warp speeds!

Sorry things have been so confusing WB. I took EPO this cycle (I think I mentioned that) loving what it did for my CM, but O is already delayed a day and will likely be late. I'm hoping we can keep up the BD. I want every other day but the boy is going for more.

Aidens, I'm excited about your temps!

MolGold, thanks for that post. I think we all have a checklist of things we think MUST happen to get pregnant. Reading things like yours lets me know that we won't know until we know!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Sorry things have been so confusing WB. I took EPO this cycle (I think I mentioned that) loving what it did for my CM, but O is already delayed a day and will likely be late. I'm hoping we can keep up the BD. I want every other day but the boy is going for more.

Thanks Cutie.
I was so desperate for this to be the cycle... Now it feels like I've missed o and that makes me feel like even more than a failure. It feels worse than getting a BFN, because if I got one I can say "at least we tried" and I had ewcm. This cycle so far has been non stop creamy cm. I mentioned a few pages back that there was 1 night when I had one blob of jelly cm. Not calling it eggwhite as it was so thick and glob like (if that makes sense) it didn't even stretch. Sorry that's gross I know.

Today's opk (again not to be read after 10 mins) started showing a little faint pink line again... I'm like really make up your mind ovaries... do you want to o or not? :shrug:

I will only use another opk should I see a glimpse of ewcm. But as I said in my signature.. I'm calling this one a bust as well as the worst month of ttc ever! haha: only been trying for 5 months - sorry trying to keep it light)


----------



## cutieq

i totally understand. this will probably not be comforting at all, but the most frustrating part of TTC is that I've months where I timed it perfectly - BFN, months where I timed it horribly - BFN. Months where I paid no attention - BFP, only to lose it by chemical. Seems like there's no method to this madness!!

I completely know what you mean though, you want to at least try. Otherwise, you can't say one way or the other.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It really does help to be able to vent with you ladies, knowing that you gals understand. I just want to cry after the last opk. Plus my poor friend, she was 26 weeks pregnant when she got pre-eclampsia and HELP syndrome. Her organs was starting to fail and they did emergency c-section. They both survived and she had beautiful baby girl. When the girl was about 1kg the nurses neglected to check the arterial line in baby's left hand and she got gangrene. My friend had to watch helplessly as baby's fingers fell off. Now baby is about 2 months old and had to go in for emergency surgery to prevent her ovaries from knotting, they came loose or something like that. My heart just bleeds for them!


----------



## cutieq

How terrible :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> It really does help to be able to vent with you ladies, knowing that you gals understand. I just want to cry after the last opk. Plus my poor friend, she was 26 weeks pregnant when she got pre-eclampsia and HELP syndrome. Her organs was starting to fail and they did emergency c-section. They both survived and she had beautiful baby girl. When the girl was about 1kg the nurses neglected to check the arterial line in baby's left hand and she got gangrene. My friend had to watch helplessly as baby's fingers fell off. Now baby is about 2 months old and had to go in for emergency surgery to prevent her ovaries from knotting, they came loose or something like that. My heart just bleeds for them!

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear this! She will most definitely be in my prayers. It makes me cry just hearing about stuff like that! Ugh. Thats so rough. I couldn't imagine :(. I'm sorry hun.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I like how SO FAR my temps have turned to a stable slow rise...its different from the last few but we all know how it can go with charting and the tww! Lol its enough to drive us crazy.
although I am positive I o'ed (sore near armpit area which is a sign that actual ovulation has occured) and all my other fertile signs are dying down EXCEPT I got an EVEN DARKER positive opk again today!!!! Like this one was an insane positive! We bd'ed yest a.m just incase but I'm like 99.9% positive I o'ed. I'm excited for this tww to come to an end more than ever!! I saw SO many BFP's on TCOYF and FF charts where the women had positive opks and fertile cm after O and had a bfp but of course I see many that get bfns so like everything else ttc, ill just have to wait and see..fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

HELLO there my cervix just went wide open... Driving me crazy! Please let this be me going for a late o. Pray for me ladies :wacko:


----------



## cutieq

It's getting O so crazy in here! Get it.... I hope it's a good sign for both of you!


----------



## Jrepp

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone?
> 
> What's with the punching in the face? Is someone working my BNB friends nerves? :-(

I started it. I want to punch my sil in the face (not that I'm typically a violent person, but oh well). Basically she has unfriended me on Facebook for expressing my emotions. It's funny in a not funny sort of way because she worked in the news for years and advocates for freedom of speech.....until she has different views than others. At this point I am done with it. Neither sil has yet to apologize for lying to me in the face and they both know they got caught. I am definitely the type of person that will cut people from my life for lying or otherwise hurting me. I don't need it around me....,but it gets sticky when it's a family member. I don't know what to do.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay my opks arrived and I am not going to even bother posting the one for today (cd 19). It is NEGATIVE... if it was any whiter the control line would have vanished as well.
> I'm so over this cycle!
> 
> Bring on af bitchy witchy!!!!!!

I'm sorry love! It might not have happened yet or it could have happened very quickly.



cutieq said:


> want to just apologize that I read everything, but my responses are almost always on the tail end! This thread moves at warp speeds!
> 
> Sorry things have been so confusing WB. I took EPO this cycle (I think I mentioned that) loving what it did for my CM, but O is already delayed a day and will likely be late. I'm hoping we can keep up the BD. I want every other day but the boy is going for more.
> 
> Aidens, I'm excited about your temps!
> 
> MolGold, thanks for that post. I think we all have a checklist of things we think MUST happen to get pregnant. Reading things like yours lets me know that we won't know until we know!

We just never know what is going to happen!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Sorry things have been so confusing WB. I took EPO this cycle (I think I mentioned that) loving what it did for my CM, but O is already delayed a day and will likely be late. I'm hoping we can keep up the BD. I want every other day but the boy is going for more.
> 
> Thanks Cutie.
> I was so desperate for this to be the cycle... Now it feels like I've missed o and that makes me feel like even more than a failure. It feels worse than getting a BFN, because if I got one I can say "at least we tried" and I had ewcm. This cycle so far has been non stop creamy cm. I mentioned a few pages back that there was 1 night when I had one blob of jelly cm. Not calling it eggwhite as it was so thick and glob like (if that makes sense) it didn't even stretch. Sorry that's gross I know.
> 
> Today's opk (again not to be read after 10 mins) started showing a little faint pink line again... I'm like really make up your mind ovaries... do you want to o or not? :shrug:
> 
> I will only use another opk should I see a glimpse of ewcm. But as I said in my signature.. I'm calling this one a bust as well as the worst month of ttc ever! haha: only been trying for 5 months - sorry trying to keep it light)Click to expand...

Creamy isn't always bad, it can be fertile as well.



aidensmommy1 said:


> I like how SO FAR my temps have turned to a stable slow rise...its different from the last few but we all know how it can go with charting and the tww! Lol its enough to drive us crazy.
> although I am positive I o'ed (sore near armpit area which is a sign that actual ovulation has occured) and all my other fertile signs are dying down EXCEPT I got an EVEN DARKER positive opk again today!!!! Like this one was an insane positive! We bd'ed yest a.m just incase but I'm like 99.9% positive I o'ed. I'm excited for this tww to come to an end more than ever!! I saw SO many BFP's on TCOYF and FF charts where the women had positive opks and fertile cm after O and had a bfp but of course I see many that get bfns so like everything else ttc, ill just have to wait and see..fx!

Just keep,waiting, just keep waiting!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

I'm suppose to do iui mañana and hubby is saying he has to work @ 1 AM. I said, what do you want me to do cancel? He said yes! Can you believe this idiot? I mean, you can't make this stuff up. I'm so angry I could spit...every time I need to do iui he's not available because of work. I want to curse but I might get booted off!Ugh!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for all of your kind words and support, Jess. That goes to all of you ladies as well! 

Sorry that your SIK is being such a biach, Jess. In my opinion if you cut her off (even being married into the family member) she will be the one loosing out on the support etc of an amazing person!

Sorry about your struggle with DH, JerseyGirl. I think men would behave better during ttc if they were the actual ones ovulating, waiting to see if they get pregnant.

I know it can be stresfull for both man and women when wanting a baby badly, but in my opinion I think the most stress is experienced by us ladies!


----------



## Wishing1010

JerseyGirl98 said:


> I'm suppose to do iui mañana and hubby is saying he has to work @ 1 AM. I said, what do you want me to do cancel? He said yes! Can you believe this idiot? I mean, you can't make this stuff up. I'm so angry I could spit...every time I need to do iui he's not available because of work. I want to curse but I might get booted off!Ugh!

Omg I'm sorry Hun. :( that's horrible. I know how disappointed you must feel :(


----------



## Jrepp

JerseyGirl98 said:


> I'm suppose to do iui mañana and hubby is saying he has to work @ 1 AM. I said, what do you want me to do cancel? He said yes! Can you believe this idiot? I mean, you can't make this stuff up. I'm so angry I could spit...every time I need to do iui he's not available because of work. I want to curse but I might get booted off!Ugh!

I'm sorry! Can you get a sample from him to take with you?


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp - I am sorry you SIL is being a thorn. Just breathe and keep focus and positive for babymaking ora. I hate when people lie on me and to me, so I completely understand.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Latreace! I have spoken to my husband and I think (with his approval) is that I am going to write her a letter letting her know that what I am going through does not diminish the excitement I have for their pregnancy but still hurts, as I am going through something that she could never understand. 

I did find this article that was amazingly written https://www.paulaacker.com/?page_id=9

How did your tests go today?


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Latreace! I have spoken to my husband and I think (with his approval) is that I am going to write her a letter letting her know that what I am going through does not diminish the excitement I have for their pregnancy but still hurts, as I am going through something that she could never understand.
> 
> I did find this article that was amazingly written https://www.paulaacker.com/?page_id=9
> 
> How did your tests go today?

I think that's a good idea. I'm a fan of getting things out and off your chest. A lot of anger and pain happens because of misunderstandings and miscommunications :thumbup:


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp - I think that is an excellent idea. Help her see your side which may help her get a better understand and compassion. 

AFM - I went in today for an IVF talk which went pretty well. I start the BCP once my cycle starts the 28th or 29th so no real action until mid October which is going to drive me crazy :wacko: because I am ready to get this started. But I know God will work this out in his favor.


----------



## kah.x

has anyone actually been nervous to take a test? im just scared it wont tell me what i want to see. i probably couldve tested a few days ago but i think when i wake up in the morning i will use a FRER to test, but im so anxious it will be a BFN


----------



## WunnaBubba2

kah.x said:


> has anyone actually been nervous to take a test? im just scared it wont tell me what i want to see. i probably couldve tested a few days ago but i think when i wake up in the morning i will use a FRER to test, but im so anxious it will be a BFN

I've been nervous about it as well before because we want a certain answer and not the disappointment of BFN.
Are you currently late for AF??

I hope you get good news on your FRER, let us know what it says!
FX and :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It is sooo quiet on here today! How is everyone doing?


----------



## cutieq

I'm always nervous to test. Seeing bfn is just the worst :( 

In an odd turn of events? My digital went from no smiley to solid smiley over night. I never got any flashing ones. My temp drop this am makes me think that O is near but how bizarre?!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> I'm always nervous to test. Seeing bfn is just the worst :(
> 
> In an odd turn of events? My digital went from no smiley to solid smiley over night. I never got any flashing ones. My temp drop this am makes me think that O is near but how bizarre?!

Wow, that's crazy!!! Must be a super strong surge all at once! And lots of swimmers awaiting that egg! FX Hun!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Can I join you all? It seems like such a great thread and all of you seem to know each other quite well. I am pretty much 1 DPO trying for baby #2. Baby #1 got pregnant first cycle (I KNOW!!), but after that had crazy number of issues where I only have one ovary and tubes left :( and its NOT been easy this time. We tried for 2 cycles and then took a break for 2 more and back to trying again this time....and we will be trying every cycle from now on.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> I'm always nervous to test. Seeing bfn is just the worst :(
> 
> In an odd turn of events? My digital went from no smiley to solid smiley over night. I never got any flashing ones. My temp drop this am makes me think that O is near but how bizarre?!

Yay! Glad for your O - go catch that eggy!!! :dust:



desiwannabmom said:


> Can I join you all? It seems like such a great thread and all of you seem to know each other quite well. I am pretty much 1 DPO trying for baby #2. Baby #1 got pregnant first cycle (I KNOW!!), but after that had crazy number of issues where I only have one ovary and tubes left :( and its NOT been easy this time. We tried for 2 cycles and then took a break for 2 more and back to trying again this time....and we will be trying every cycle from now on.....

Hi and welcome to the group! I'm Pamela
Sorry about the 'issues' and your ttc struggle. I hope you get your bfp this cycle. 
This is such a great supportive group so I'm sure you'll feel at home :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

I'm not fully sure what to think but my temps seem to be aligned. I will watch them over the weekend. 

Hi desi, this is a great active and informative bunch! Baby dust to you

Brighteyez, it's a wee bit over a month. Feels like eternity on ttc land. Anything you can do or plan to help pass the time? 

WB, any updates? 

How's everyone else? Friday am here in the US. Cheers to the weekend!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> I'm not fully sure what to think but my temps seem to be aligned. I will watch them over the weekend.
> 
> Hi desi, this is a great active and informative bunch! Baby dust to you
> 
> Brighteyez, it's a wee bit over a month. Feels like eternity on ttc land. Anything you can do or plan to help pass the time?
> 
> WB, any updates?
> 
> How's everyone else? Friday am here in the US. Cheers to the weekend!!

Friday afternoon in SA :happydance:
Other than that no other updates from my side. I'm just so confused and heartbroken about this cycle. My cervix is open and my cm seems a bit thinner and slippery. Had one tiny bit of stretchy cm but it was white and yellow tinged. So I caved and did another opk but it was negative as well. 
I don't want to give up hope on this cycle because I have always been a fighter in every aspect of my life and have always been strong for other people when I felt weak for myself... anyhow I'm becoming all emotional now :cry:
I just don't have much hope to hold on to for this cycle. My cm is all strange, had the cramps when I went to dr and got meds, cramps better, cm still funny, 5 days in a row of doing opks since cd 16 and still no o.

I'm glad you are o'ing though! :dust:


----------



## cutieq

I completely understand! Our bodies are so tricky and not consistent! Any women that can endure ttc is a fighter! My lesson from this cycle so far would be to consistently bd. If I had listened to my gut and trusted my tests, I would definitely have missed o.

There's no happy ground. I think I'm going to o in a few days and I'm still confused and worried. It never ends!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> I completely understand! Our bodies are so tricky and not consistent! Any women that can endure ttc is a fighter! My lesson from this cycle so far would be to consistently bd. If I had listened to my gut and trusted my tests, I would definitely have missed o.
> 
> There's no happy ground. I think I'm going to o in a few days and I'm still confused and worried. It never ends!

I just wish it could have been easier... I saw one of the featured articles on the front page of B&B and Britians youngest parents are, Mommy 12 and Daddy 13. 
I mean really!!!! What is up with that! How do they even know what to do at that stage and then fall pregnant on top of it all? :growlmad:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Desiwannabmom - Welcome!!

Cutieq - My daughter is in cheerleading so that will keep me busy and active and the DH is planning things for us to do in the mean time plus I still have you ladies and my vlog so iI should be ok. So by the first week of November we be doing the actually transfer. I am still excited about and anticipating to start at the end of this month.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Desiwannabmom - Welcome!!
> 
> Cutieq - My daughter is in cheerleading so that will keep me busy and active and the DH is planning things for us to do in the mean time plus I still have you ladies and my vlog so iI should be ok. So by the first week of November we be doing the actually transfer. I am still excited about and anticipating to start at the end of this month.

Oooh exciting times! I'm feeling excited for you as well. I hope it all goes well and that you will be blessed with a healthy baby!! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Wannabubba - I just AF to hurry up and come. I have never wanted the witch to some so bad but in due time and everything will be fine. How are you doing?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thank you for the warm welcome....I think as far as my work goes, I am probably the least productive in teh 2WW period...My thoughts are always with the egg..with the technology they have I wish they made a test that you can test sooner....:D :D!

I am glad the weekend is busy for me...Going to take my older daughter outdoors before it gets cold again..I almost want to turn on the heat today in the house its freeeeezing...

I saw that article too about the Britan's youngest parents and the girls parents are proud..whatever..whatever..trying not to judge...


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cutieq - I LOVE your profile pic.......hahaha hilarious!!!! Baby for YOU, Baby for YOU, Baby for YOU TOO heheheeh...


----------



## aidensmommy1

desiwannabmom said:


> Can I join you all? It seems like such a great thread and all of you seem to know each other quite well. I am pretty much 1 DPO trying for baby #2. Baby #1 got pregnant first cycle (I KNOW!!), but after that had crazy number of issues where I only have one ovary and tubes left :( and its NOT been easy this time. We tried for 2 cycles and then took a break for 2 more and back to trying again this time....and we will be trying every cycle from now on.....

Hello! Welcome to the group! 
First question...have you had an HSG yet? If not, id def look into that. I too only have 1 ovary and tube and sadly in march, I found out my only tube is blocked through the HSG. BUT I have since found natural remedies that I truly believe are eating up the scar tissue. I'm only bringing this up because when I had my surgery for removal, they said scar tissue may form/spread to my other tube causing fertility issues & they were right :(. I'm NOT sayng this is the case for you, I just wanted to let you know about that because I have some great remedies if you end up in the same boat as me (which I pray that never happens to you!) plz dont let me scare you. Its just with our condition and having had surgery in that area, it ups the odds of blockage and alot of time the dye from an HSG can push right though the blockage for you. I'm praying my repeat hsg in November will be able to push through any blockage that may be left (if no BFP this cycle that is). I wish you tons of luck! Your the first person on this thread to have 1 ovary & tube with me. It stinks but I know we'll both get out sticky beans! :) FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck with the SA wunnabubba!!! xxxxxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

brighteyez73 said:


> Wannabubba - I just AF to hurry up and come. I have never wanted the witch to some so bad but in due time and everything will be fine. How are you doing?

I'm okay and I absolutely understand what you mean about wanting af to come. I'm having such a struggle with o this month. I either missed it or wont be o'ing. :cry: I just want af to come so that I can try a new cycle! I'm gutted but keeping my head up high!
Please keep us posted on your treatments etc! I really hope it goes great. :hugs:



desiwannabmom said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome....I think as far as my work goes, I am probably the least productive in teh 2WW period...My thoughts are always with the egg..with the technology they have I wish they made a test that you can test sooner....:D :D!
> 
> I am glad the weekend is busy for me...Going to take my older daughter outdoors before it gets cold again..I almost want to turn on the heat today in the house its freeeeezing...
> 
> I saw that article too about the Britan's youngest parents and the girls parents are proud..whatever..whatever..trying not to judge...

Yah I'm trying not to judge either but I'm a bit pee'd off that they got pregnant so easily. I mean they weren't even trying :haha:

Oh and my 2ww at work is also my least productive time! I have email notification set up for this thread so I get an email every time somebody posts something. Then I come onto the website and chat :winkwink:

My current cycle is all screwed up which is making me even less productive.. luckily while hiting away at the pc's keyboard I sound busy so nobody knows :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck with the SA wunnabubba!!! xxxxxx

Oops I didn't think that one through before posting, sorry Mary.
:dohh:

SA is also South Africa :wacko: and I meant it was Friday afternoon in South Africa.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I am so sorry to hear about ur SIL. I can relate 110%! I'm stuck in a house with mine right now and she just stole ALL of my anxiety meds last night!!! She first lied to me about a pregnancy over a yr ago and then she won't leave my moms so we have a room and she literally steals EVERYTHING possible. Her name is actually jess as well. Lol. But she's a bad Jess. 
Anyway, I could go on forever about her. I completely agree that we do not need this in our lives! I'm calling the cops today about my meds. I'm not letting this go. I could have seizure's from her stealing my meds if my doctor doesn't replace them. Its so messed up. My dh hasn't even been working because we have been helping THEM fix their house and now I feel just completely unappreciated. This was the ONE AND ONLY time I left my purse away from me here by accident and the moment I noticed my purse wasn't next to me, I ran and counted my meds and that's when I found out. I'm very hurt about it all. Ugh sry I know this is a baby board, I just needed to vent sooo badly! 
Jess, we are both most definitely better off staying away! As you said, it being family members makes it THAT much harder to deal with :(. I hope you feel better. People suck!! Ugh.


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temps are driving me nuts because one night it'll be freezing and the next it'll just be just chilly or even hot so I'm pretty sure most of my temps are a bit off but that's ok. A nice bfp would make up for that :) lol unless the ugly witch shows her face. I guess we will see in about 5-8 days. FX!


----------



## brighteyez73

Wannabubba2 - I will keep you ladies updated. I update my vlog every week with whats going on with the IVF process. So you can follow, if you like. www.youtube.com/watch?v=25Hy3TG224k


----------



## desiwannabmom

aidensmommy1 said:


> desiwannabmom said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you all? It seems like such a great thread and all of you seem to know each other quite well. I am pretty much 1 DPO trying for baby #2. Baby #1 got pregnant first cycle (I KNOW!!), but after that had crazy number of issues where I only have one ovary and tubes left :( and its NOT been easy this time. We tried for 2 cycles and then took a break for 2 more and back to trying again this time....and we will be trying every cycle from now on.....
> 
> Hello! Welcome to the group!
> First question...have you had an HSG yet? If not, id def look into that. I too only have 1 ovary and tube and sadly in march, I found out my only tube is blocked through the HSG. BUT I have since found natural remedies that I truly believe are eating up the scar tissue. I'm only bringing this up because when I had my surgery for removal, they said scar tissue may form/spread to my other tube causing fertility issues & they were right :(. I'm NOT sayng this is the case for you, I just wanted to let you know about that because I have some great remedies if you end up in the same boat as me (which I pray that never happens to you!) plz dont let me scare you. Its just with our condition and having had surgery in that area, it ups the odds of blockage and alot of time the dye from an HSG can push right though the blockage for you. I'm praying my repeat hsg in November will be able to push through any blockage that may be left (if no BFP this cycle that is). I wish you tons of luck! Your the first person on this thread to have 1 ovary & tube with me. It stinks but I know we'll both get out sticky beans! :) FX!!!Click to expand...

No HSG and my dr. never mentioned about the possibility of scar tissue and blockages on the the other tube :(! Yeah you are not scaring me but letting me know of the possibility. We actually just moved to a different state and I don't even have a GYNO yet (still looking online on who to pick). They removed the ovary and the tubes because of a cyst that popped up that was getting larger and not going away. They basically did a Lap surgery in April and I didn't get my period back for almost 2 months....I will have to find a GYNO ASAP and have a consult with her..thanks for this otherwise I was sititng on my ass and not doing the research to find a doctor...


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, 7dpo and feeling a bit more optimistic. My boobs are starting to hurt and I woke up a bit nauseous. Tried to eat some yogurt but it tasted like burnt popcorn :( 3-7 more days until testing.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh Jess!!!!!!! That sounds promising! FX FX :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp fingers tightly crossed for you!!!

Aidens - I'd love to hear your natural tips, I too only have one ovary and tube. Mine was removed 12 years ago due to an ovarian tumour. I've been preggo twice since and second time ended in mmc 9 months ago. First two times I got bfp first cycle so I'm at a loss as to why I can't conceive now. I've got a drs appoint wed to ask for an hsg. I've already had normal results for day 3 and 21 blood tests and a scan.


----------



## aidensmommy1

desiwannabmom said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desiwannabmom said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you all? It seems like such a great thread and all of you seem to know each other quite well. I am pretty much 1 DPO trying for baby #2. Baby #1 got pregnant first cycle (I KNOW!!), but after that had crazy number of issues where I only have one ovary and tubes left :( and its NOT been easy this time. We tried for 2 cycles and then took a break for 2 more and back to trying again this time....and we will be trying every cycle from now on.....
> 
> Hello! Welcome to the group!
> First question...have you had an HSG yet? If not, id def look into that. I too only have 1 ovary and tube and sadly in march, I found out my only tube is blocked through the HSG. BUT I have since found natural remedies that I truly believe are eating up the scar tissue. I'm only bringing this up because when I had my surgery for removal, they said scar tissue may form/spread to my other tube causing fertility issues & they were right :(. I'm NOT sayng this is the case for you, I just wanted to let you know about that because I have some great remedies if you end up in the same boat as me (which I pray that never happens to you!) plz dont let me scare you. Its just with our condition and having had surgery in that area, it ups the odds of blockage and alot of time the dye from an HSG can push right though the blockage for you. I'm praying my repeat hsg in November will be able to push through any blockage that may be left (if no BFP this cycle that is). I wish you tons of luck! Your the first person on this thread to have 1 ovary & tube with me. It stinks but I know we'll both get out sticky beans! :) FX!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No HSG and my dr. never mentioned about the possibility of scar tissue and blockages on the the other tube :(! Yeah you are not scaring me but letting me know of the possibility. We actually just moved to a different state and I don't even have a GYNO yet (still looking online on who to pick). They removed the ovary and the tubes because of a cyst that popped up that was getting larger and not going away. They basically did a Lap surgery in April and I didn't get my period back for almost 2 months....I will have to find a GYNO ASAP and have a consult with her..thanks for this otherwise I was sititng on my ass and not doing the research to find a doctor...Click to expand...

I had an abscess that burst and scar tissue spreads fast. In the mean time, I highly recommend looking into an enzyme u can order on amazon or eBay called serrapeptase. I'm not saying u have scar tissue BUT if you happen to have some starting to grow (it spreads and comes back QUICK!), the enzyme will help eat up any unwanted scar tissues. If you google serrapeptase and tubal blockage, u'll see quite a few success stories. Its not heard of much here because docs here usually just recommend IVF if ur tube is blocked but in Germany they've been using it for 20 years or so for this purpose. It also helps with cysts and such too. And you can NEVER take too much & there's NO side affects. Just throwing it out there because if I knew about it before my HSG, I would have DEF taken it well before my hsg! I truly believe its working and as I said, even if u dont have scar tissue or anything, it'll still help prevent it from growing/spreading to the other side bcuz unfortunately all surgeries lead to scar tissue of some sort. If you decide you want to try this, I have PLENTY of info on it. Anyway, id def talk to your doctor an hsg for if you don't get a bfp by cycle #6 because since we only have one ovary, thats when they recommend to go in but my doctor told me to go for my HSG BEFORE even ttc (which I didn't do lol) but I also had another doc trying to tell me that everything was completely fine and there was no need...yeah, okay. Ugh. Maybe you could try enzymes while ur ttc for now and then talk to ur doc about a HSG for a few months from now only because about 50% of female fertility issues is tubal and as I said earlier, the hsg can even push through blockage if its not too bad. It pushed through half of mine but the distal end wouldn't push but from the signs ive had, I think it has worked now :). Ive had the exact symptoms the German doc told me id have when the enzymes "were doing their job" for 3 cycles and now its back to normal so I'm wondering if the process is over...? Idk. Sry I'm rambling now lol. But yea if ud like more info on anything to be on the safe side, id be more than happy to help! :) good luck! 

Ps. I see tons of women get BFP's with one tube without any issues so dont let me discourage you...im just the type who likes to have a plan lol and I really think the serrapeptase enzyme was def a great back up plan for me. Tons of luck and I hope u get a super fast bfp!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

I managed to get hubby to dance in the cup. He left real early in the morning but, came back around 4:30am so I let him sleep. Then I woke him up @ 6:55am, put on some porn, used a mixture of pre seed and water and got busy, lol! I wanted to make sure he had a good sample since we've been bedding all week. Dropped off the sample by 7:30 (with traffic so I had to drive in the emergency lane). If cops pulled me over, I would just show them the warm cup (which I had on top of the heated seat) as proof of an emergency :) Then I went back @ 9:30. Iui started @10:00am. There was a lot of cramping... dr. said it was a good sign. I never had cramping before so we will see. I will see the acupuncturist tomorrow! Ugh, wish me luck!

Oh and sperm count 13m vs. 10m from last time....this better work because it is causing a strain on our relationship:/


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mrs W 11 said:


> Jrepp fingers tighttly crossed for you!!!
> 
> Aidens - I'd love to hear your natural tips, I too only have one ovary and tube. Mine was removed 12 years ago due to an ovarian tumour. I've been preggo twice since and second time ended in mmc 9 months ago. First two times I got bfp first cycle so I'm at a loss as to why I can't conceive now. I've got a drs appoint wed to ask for an hsg. I've already had normal results for day 3 and 21 blood tests and a scan.

I would be more than happy to help! If you read the PP I posted, there's info in there about a completely safe enzyme that eats dead scar tissue and honestly, I feel any woman who has one ovary and tube should try it out. I honestly believe if I would have started it a yr or two earlier that my tube would have never been blocked but I had NO clue about these natural remedies. I'm so thankful I found them since I can't afford IVF right now. I think its a great way to start to keeping your reproductive system healthy while ttc! It even helps with scar tissue in the uterus and all over ur body. They were originally made to unclog arteries, which they are still used for that but they found it works the same way on tube in Germany and Asia. Its pretty neat. Anyway, u can feel free to ask me anything as well! :) good luck! 

Also, even though an HSG isn't suppose to be therapeutic for TéTC, it really really can be. I know many many many women who had slight blockages in their tubes and the dye pushed the blockage through and many conceived within 1-3 cycles. I love science these days! Lol :) GL and tons of :dust:!


----------



## cutieq

Sounds good Jess! 

Jersey, that's amazing. How an effort you out forth. I hope everything works out great for you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks aiden. Ill look into that. If hubby's sperm analysis comes back normal I'm sure there must be an issue with my tube. I can't see why else I got pregnant so easily twice and now 10 cycles in with no bfp xx


----------



## cutieq

anyone know anything about epo affecting estrogen? Particularly an OPK?

Mine jumped from no smiley to solid smiley. Googled and found this from a clearblue rep -" It's possible that the test changed from Low Fertility to Peak Fertility without displaying High Fertility. There are a few possible causes for this. This can happen if your estrogen level isn't high enough to be detected by the test, if the estrogen & LH changes occur close together, if a test is inadvertently missed, or if testing began too late in your cycle. Not to worry though, you can still be assured that you've found your 2 most fertile days to try to conceive."

Now I'm worried something went wrong :(


----------



## Jrepp

I don't like the cl ear blue advanced digis.....too many false results for me. Judging by your temp drop today it might be today or tomorrow.

I am seriously about to vomit


----------



## cutieq

I've never had a problem with them before this cycle. I guess i will just watch the temps. Growing tired of being a ttc mind reader :( 

Vomit like nausea or something else going on?


----------



## Jrepp

Don't quite know. Felt nauseous this morning but thought I was just hungry. Had to throw my yogurt away because it tasted like popcorn and then struggled to keep my carrots down at lunch. I puked up some chips when I got home and am now queasy again after dinner. I don't know if I getting sick or if something good is about to happen.


----------



## cutieq

Ooh sounds good!


----------



## Jrepp

Just found this from my bfp from my September cycle

"The following are a list of symptoms I experienced in September/October when I got a BFP on October 6. I want to put it somewhere easily accessible so I don't have to search continuously for it. Octobers are in red, this months are in blue

AFM:
1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

Same symptoms

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so [/color]

4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing

5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).

6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.

7DPO: yet another vivid dream, nausea, fatigue, gassy, occasional cramping, backache, watery cervical mucus and my boobs are painful to touch (noticed it today when a kid at work ran onto my chest). I've been somewhat moody and really want pineapples.

8DPO: temp increased .42' today. My boobs are very tender to the touch, and ache quite a bit from the pressure on my bra. I had another really vivid dream last night, making it 5 in a row. I woke up nauseated and have been nausea on and off all day. I'm tired as tired could be (TGIF), and really moody. I've had some twinges on my right side, and actually a few on my left side as well. I'm wondering IF I am pregnant, since I am feeling pinches on both sides of my uterus, if the pain I felt directly after ovulation was perhaps twins coming down the tube? Couldn't help myself and bought an answer brand test, which was of course negative. Gonna test again in 2 days.

9DPO: My temp stayed elevated today 98.46, so I think that is a good sign. My body temp throughout the day is usually around 97.8. I woke up nauseous but because we had family coming over I felt the need to do some dishes....but I threw up all over the clean ones as I pulled them out . I continue to be exhausted throughout the day and my breasts are so tender I can barely touch them without wincing in pain. I have quite the headache going as well. My cervix is still high and leaking creamy mucus. I've had a few very minor pinching feelings on my right side, but nothing like it was a few days ago. I had yet another vivid dream, so much so that I am dreading going to sleep now because I don't like what I see. My back is killing me, and I can't seem to stop farting. I also woke up with quite a few pimples, which made me angry because I haven't had a breakout since high school."


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> anyone know anything about epo affecting estrogen? Particularly an OPK?
> 
> Mine jumped from no smiley to solid smiley. Googled and found this from a clearblue rep -" It's possible that the test changed from Low Fertility to Peak Fertility without displaying High Fertility. There are a few possible causes for this. This can happen if your estrogen level isn't high enough to be detected by the test, if the estrogen & LH changes occur close together, if a test is inadvertently missed, or if testing began too late in your cycle. Not to worry though, you can still be assured that you've found your 2 most fertile days to try to conceive."
> 
> Now I'm worried something went wrong :(

I did CB Advanced Digis last cycle and i got the same from blank circle to solid smiley.... Have worried for the same thing that my estrogen level was not enough to get the flashing smiley..... will try to do digis again starting tomorrow and buy strips if i can find one here so i can try that with the digis..... temps seems to be stable again and on the low side compared the previous cycle maybe fertilaid is doing its thing...... 

BABY :dust: EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you are pregnant Jess!

FX for you JerseyGirl and sorry that you guys are taking some strain. I trust it will all be worth it soon!!!

MrsB, how are you doing in your tww?

How is everyone else doint in the ttc front today?


----------



## mdscpa

Lots of BABY :dust: to you Jess...... Temps and symptoms seem to look very promising.....


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB, how are you??? Temps are looking great......... Can't wait for you to finally test and see that :bfp:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Jrepp said:


> Don't quite know. Felt nauseous this morning but thought I was just hungry. Had to throw my yogurt away because it tasted like popcorn and then struggled to keep my carrots down at lunch. I puked up some chips when I got home and am now queasy again after dinner. I don't know if I getting sick or if something good is about to happen.

I think you are preggo! When do you test??


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I hope you are pregnant Jess!
> 
> FX for you JerseyGirl and sorry that you guys are taking some strain. I trust it will all be worth it soon!!!
> 
> MrsB, how are you doing in your tww?
> 
> How is everyone else doint in the ttc front today?

Hey hun! How are you feeling today? Is it 10am where you are? Any updates?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you are pregnant Jess!
> 
> FX for you JerseyGirl and sorry that you guys are taking some strain. I trust it will all be worth it soon!!!
> 
> MrsB, how are you doing in your tww?
> 
> How is everyone else doint in the ttc front today?
> 
> Hey hun! How are you feeling today? Is it 10am where you are? Any updates?Click to expand...

Hi, it's 10h30 am now. I don't have any updates. Yesterday's opk was another faint almost not there line. My cm still lotiony but thinner. I'm not going to use anymore opk's unless I get good ewcm. I called this cycle a bust a few days ago, just waiting for af to come now. 

I'm not too clued up on this one, but is iui artificial insemination where dh's spermies are put up into your tubes?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you are pregnant Jess!
> 
> FX for you JerseyGirl and sorry that you guys are taking some strain. I trust it will all be worth it soon!!!
> 
> MrsB, how are you doing in your tww?
> 
> How is everyone else doint in the ttc front today?
> 
> Hey hun! How are you feeling today? Is it 10am where you are? Any updates?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, it's 10h30 am now. I don't have any updates. Yesterday's opk was another faint almost not there line. My cm still lotiony but thinner. I'm not going to use anymore opk's unless I get good ewcm. I called this cycle a bust a few days ago, just waiting for af to come now.
> 
> I'm not too clued up on this one, but is iui artificial insemination where dh's spermies are put up into your tubes?Click to expand...

 Yes! I was actually relaxed this time around.

There is a 6 hr time difference... Do you test midmorning and evening? Those are the best times for opk.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I live in a small town and actually difficult to get opk's. This was the first month I tried them and I ordered them from South African online store. Pretty much cost me a fortune but I was becoming invested in this cycle. Anyhow I only had 8 and I tried using them sparingly. I only have 3 left. I'm going to see if I can order from Amazon or something to see if they will actually ship it here. I don't want to temp yet, the opk's alone made me stress so much and I want to postpone on the temping stress, just doesn't feel like it's for me right now. 

I'm glad you were relaxed. How do you calculate dpo after iui? Or do you take the day of iui same as o day?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I live in a small town and actually difficult to get opk's. This was the first month I tried them and I ordered them from South African online store. Pretty much cost me a fortune but I was becoming invested in this cycle. Anyhow I only had 8 and I tried using them sparingly. I only have 3 left. I'm going to see if I can order from Amazon or something to see if they will actually ship it here. I don't want to temp yet, the opk's alone made me stress so much and I want to postpone on the temping stress, just doesn't feel like it's for me right now.
> 
> I'm glad you were relaxed. How do you calculate dpo after iui? Or do you take the day of iui same as o day?

Unfortunately, trying to get basic things in Africa cost an arm and a leg... I understand completely. I don't know if Dollar Tree can deliver there because it is inexpensive. Or maybe if you have friends or relatives in the states that can ship them to you. Anyway, I was just wondering when I ovulated because I don't really know. I went in on Wed and my largest follicle was 23cm. Then Friday I did iui after Ovidrel shot Wed. evening. I guess I ovulated on Friday since it is suppose make you ovulate 36-40 hours after. Who knows? He didn't see the need to do ultrasound as I asked him. I just would like to see for myself what is going on.

My temp chart is looking crazy as I have not been sleeping and I'm on these meds... this is too much :wacko:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Actually, I probably did ovulate on Friday because I felt mild cramping prior to the iui procedure.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure it will all go good! I'm going to google and see what I can do. I lived in the bigger cities like Capetown or Johannesburg I'm sure it would be easier. But I prefer living in the small coastal town by the beach :winkwink:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

IF your using sparingly, what time of day do you use the opk?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sure it will all go good! I'm going to google and see what I can do. I lived in the bigger cities like Capetown or Johannesburg I'm sure it would be easier. But I prefer living in the small coastal town by the beach :winkwink:

Okay! Are you originally from SA?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will all go good! I'm going to google and see what I can do. I lived in the bigger cities like Capetown or Johannesburg I'm sure it would be easier. But I prefer living in the small coastal town by the beach :winkwink:
> 
> Okay! Are you originally from SA?Click to expand...

Yes born and raised. I use opk with 2mu. At 11h30 am so that gives me about a 4 and half hour hold


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will all go good! I'm going to google and see what I can do. I lived in the bigger cities like Capetown or Johannesburg I'm sure it would be easier. But I prefer living in the small coastal town by the beach :winkwink:
> 
> Okay! Are you originally from SA?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes born and raised. I use opk with 2mu. At 11h30 am so that gives me about a 4 and half hour holdClick to expand...

One day I will make it to SA... always wanted to go. The timing for your opk is good. Are you charting?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No charting. I don't feel that it is for me just yet... Maybe soon. Where do you live again?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> No charting. I don't feel that it is for me just yet... Maybe soon. Where do you live again?

New Jersey, USA


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No charting. I don't feel that it is for me just yet... Maybe soon. Where do you live again?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> No charting. I don't feel that it is for me just yet... Maybe soon. Where do you live again?
> 
> New Jersey, USAClick to expand...

I think I'm going to confirm ovulation today w. opk. If it's negative, then I would have o'd yesterday. Other than that, I can't chart...it's all wacky!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah, my sleep pattern isn't stable enough for temping yet. Will see later.


----------



## Wishing1010

Good morning ladies!!! My chart is having identical temps to last cycle around O. Hmm.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Go for O, Kenna! FX for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Go for O, Kenna! FX for this cycle :dust:

Thanks, Hun. Our BD was lacking but at least I can have this cycle go by quickly!


----------



## Jrepp

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Don't quite know. Felt nauseous this morning but thought I was just hungry. Had to throw my yogurt away because it tasted like popcorn and then struggled to keep my carrots down at lunch. I puked up some chips when I got home and am now queasy again after dinner. I don't know if I getting sick or if something good is about to happen.
> 
> I think you are preggo! When do you test??Click to expand...

I'm 8 dpo right now so not for another couple of days at least.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Don't quite know. Felt nauseous this morning but thought I was just hungry. Had to throw my yogurt away because it tasted like popcorn and then struggled to keep my carrots down at lunch. I puked up some chips when I got home and am now queasy again after dinner. I don't know if I getting sick or if something good is about to happen.
> 
> I think you are preggo! When do you test??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 8 dpo right now so not for another couple of days at least.Click to expand...

Chart looks amazing and symptoms sound super promising!!!! FX FX FX


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> anyone know anything about epo affecting estrogen? Particularly an OPK?
> 
> Mine jumped from no smiley to solid smiley. Googled and found this from a clearblue rep -" It's possible that the test changed from Low Fertility to Peak Fertility without displaying High Fertility. There are a few possible causes for this. This can happen if your estrogen level isn't high enough to be detected by the test, if the estrogen & LH changes occur close together, if a test is inadvertently missed, or if testing began too late in your cycle. Not to worry though, you can still be assured that you've found your 2 most fertile days to try to conceive."
> 
> Now I'm worried something went wrong :(
> 
> I did CB Advanced Digis last cycle and i got the same from blank circle to solid smiley.... Have worried for the same thing that my estrogen level was not enough to get the flashing smiley..... will try to do digis again starting tomorrow and buy strips if i can find one here so i can try that with the digis..... temps seems to be stable again and on the low side compared the previous cycle maybe fertilaid is doing its thing......
> 
> BABY :dust: EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

This is my first cycle not getting the flashing. I took epo so maybe that affected it. I got a standard post-o temp spike so I feel somewhat confident things are ok.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. The kind of slowerr rise is making me happy since it coincides with the onset of some symptoms, but it could be anything.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Thanks. The kind of slowerr rise is making me happy since it coincides with the onset of some symptoms, but it could be anything.

A temp increase mid-LP is very promising Jess... I really pray this is it.....

Baby :dust: hun


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> anyone know anything about epo affecting estrogen? Particularly an OPK?
> 
> Mine jumped from no smiley to solid smiley. Googled and found this from a clearblue rep -" It's possible that the test changed from Low Fertility to Peak Fertility without displaying High Fertility. There are a few possible causes for this. This can happen if your estrogen level isn't high enough to be detected by the test, if the estrogen & LH changes occur close together, if a test is inadvertently missed, or if testing began too late in your cycle. Not to worry though, you can still be assured that you've found your 2 most fertile days to try to conceive."
> 
> Now I'm worried something went wrong :(
> 
> I did CB Advanced Digis last cycle and i got the same from blank circle to solid smiley.... Have worried for the same thing that my estrogen level was not enough to get the flashing smiley..... will try to do digis again starting tomorrow and buy strips if i can find one here so i can try that with the digis..... temps seems to be stable again and on the low side compared the previous cycle maybe fertilaid is doing its thing......
> 
> BABY :dust: EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first cycle not getting the flashing. I took epo so maybe that affected it. I got a standard post-o temp spike so I feel somewhat confident things are ok.Click to expand...

And your timing is really great..... 2 more days and we'll see that CH already...... on to TWW..... :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha, I thought of you tonight Jess. Animation movie on tv and they are my fave! Decided to cuddle with cats on couch with some popcorn. Then I damn well went and burnt the popcorn... I attempted to eat it and thought "mmm this must be what Jess' yoghurt tasted like" :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Lol! I woke up nauseous this morning again and swear to everything that my soap got moldy. I got out of the shower and made my hubby smell it.....he said it smelled fine. I then opened up some yogurt and he said it tasted just like yogurt. I tried to eat it but kept gagging and started to cry. So far I've been pretty nauseous all day long. My boobs are increasingly tender which could be just AF on her way.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Lol! I woke up nauseous this morning again and swear to everything that my soap got moldy. I got out of the shower and made my hubby smell it.....he said it smelled fine. I then opened up some yogurt and he said it tasted just like yogurt. I tried to eat it but kept gagging and started to cry. So far I've been pretty nauseous all day long. My boobs are increasingly tender which could be just AF on her way.

Super promising Hun!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

promising indeed Jess!!


----------



## Jrepp

I think you of cutie


----------



## mdscpa

How's everyone doing? Hope everybody's having a great day....

AFM, DH's order already arrived but won't be delivered and have to be picked up at customs... I took my first ovulation test i bought here. They don't have the strips and it's expensive for just 5 tests i have to pay $22.67. I got 2 boxes so i might use them all instead of the digis.... Think im few more days away from O'ing..... Planning not to BD tomorrow at dawn because of this.... :(

Edited photo: very faint test line...
 



Attached Files:







CD9 - Ovulation Test.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> How's everyone doing? Hope everybody's having a great day....
> 
> AFM, DH's order already arrived but won't be delivered and have to be picked up at customs... I took my first ovulation test i bought here. They don't have the strips and it's expensive for just 5 tests i have to pay $22.67. I got 2 boxes so i might use them all instead of the digis.... Think im few more days away from O'ing..... Planning not to BD tomorrow at dawn because of this.... :(
> 
> Edited photo: very faint test line...

Well, hopefully it won't be long now, Hun!!!! FX FX FX


----------



## Wishing1010

I have horrible cramps today like the worse AF cramps I have ever had. I think we will try and BD but this pain sucks so bad I'm not sure if I can!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I have horrible cramps today like the worse AF cramps I have ever had. I think we will try and BD but this pain sucks so bad I'm not sure if I can!

FX the cramps go away before you bd! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? Hope everybody's having a great day....
> 
> AFM, DH's order already arrived but won't be delivered and have to be picked up at customs... I took my first ovulation test i bought here. They don't have the strips and it's expensive for just 5 tests i have to pay $22.67. I got 2 boxes so i might use them all instead of the digis.... Think im few more days away from O'ing..... Planning not to BD tomorrow at dawn because of this.... :(
> 
> Edited photo: very faint test line...
> 
> Well, hopefully it won't be long now, Hun!!!! FX FX FXClick to expand...




Wishing1010 said:


> I have horrible cramps today like the worse AF cramps I have ever had. I think we will try and BD but this pain sucks so bad I'm not sure if I can!

I think so too. I started feeling crampy and have few EWCM stretchable up to 1" so maybe i'm close.. We might end up BD'ing later after telling DH about the EWCM... I'm planning to test again later tonight so we won't miss the surge using the same test. I only have 9 left so testing til night of CD13 then maybe buy 1 more box. Won't be using digis this time. That'll cost me $45.33 for the two boxes we bought. This TTC is becoming very expensive, but i don't care...... :haha: Having a baby is priceless...... I will be collecting all the test i'll take to see the progress and post them here every time to ask for you opinion all you ladies here. First time i'm using lines so I'll be needing your help as always....

You might be O'ing so better jump on your DH :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Sounds like o is soon Daphne. .
Kenna, I'm sorry about the cramps :( I hope they go away!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Sounds like o is soon Daphne. .
> Kenna, I'm sorry about the cramps :( I hope they go away!

Your chart looks so good!!!! I'm so excited!!!! 

And thank you and daphne for wishing the cramps away!


----------



## brighteyez73

Sound really good Jreppf


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Sounds like o is soon Daphne. .
> Kenna, I'm sorry about the cramps :( I hope they go away!

Been stalking your chart finally you're on..... I lend you an elevator so your temps keep on climbing.... :happydance:

I finally found a strips on amazon that ships here.... Ask DH if i can make the order it comes with 40 LH Tests and 10 HCG test for $19.49. This is cheaper than what i got here even if i pay for shipping charges. DH told me to proceed buying 3 so i can take ovulation test twice if this cycle is a no.... Just wanna make the order now so i won't wait for so long when next cycle starts... Just wanna be prepared... :haha:

You think it's a good deal??

WunnaBubba, maybe you can try the link and hoping they also ship to your place. If the link doesn't work, try searching for the seller "WickedSpec" and check the items they sell this one is on page 2.

https://www.amazon.com/Combo-pack-O...LNVU/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A23L8VCF3NY0WR
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

I think that is perfect, Hun!


----------



## Jrepp

Those are the tests that I use. They are a really good deal


----------



## Jrepp

Lil help!?!?

I can see a line but I can't tell what color it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I think that is perfect, Hun!




Jrepp said:


> Those are the tests that I use. They are a really good deal

Ok, i will proceed then... Have to get 3 orders because the shipping charge is almost twice the price of one order....


----------



## Wishing1010

Wondfo opk are awesome, I love them! Between those and the dollar tree ones, I don't want to use any others! If I go out today, I'm going to grab some from the dollar tree to see if I can tell what my body is doing! 

I just went to the restroom and (tmi sorry) had to have a BM that was super painful. After I finished, I felt much better and I have lots of ewcm again now. I think my bowels were pushing against my ovaries and causing my pain.


----------



## Jrepp

Is your uterus retro vertex by chance? It could be why it was so painful.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Is your uterus retro vertex by chance? It could be why it was so painful.

No one has mentioned that to me, would they have seen that during my laparoscopy? I have those pics still. Doc said I was "textbook" in there (so disheartening to know he couldn't find anything).


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and I have Crohn's disease so I have lots of intestinal swelling sometimes


----------



## Jrepp

They would have mentioned it for sure. Hey, I know your hubby is anti sa, but would he do an in home test?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> They would have mentioned it for sure. Hey, I know your hubby is anti sa, but would he do an in home test?

Probably not. He doesn't want to know if his boys are bad (or like I've said before, I think he already knows). But, you know, we need to be a team on this. I think he feels like I would blame him, but I wouldn't. I don't ovulate regularly either, so I'm sure that plays a big part. Men and their ego's!


----------



## Jrepp

I saw this ept fertility test for her and him thing and thought it might be worth a go. I want to shake your husband and get him to snap in line.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I saw this ept fertility test for her and him thing and thought it might be worth a go. I want to shake your husband and get him to snap in line.

Tell me about it!!!! Lol I have begged, pleaded, etc. :dohh:

I would def give that a go if he would!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> They would have mentioned it for sure. Hey, I know your hubby is anti sa, but would he do an in home test?
> 
> Probably not. He doesn't want to know if his boys are bad (or like I've said before, I think he already knows). But, you know, we need to be a team on this. I think he feels like I would blame him, but I wouldn't. I don't ovulate regularly either, so I'm sure that plays a big part. Men and their ego's!Click to expand...

Same fears my DH had before... But when we went to see our ob-gyn, i guess he just can't say no because the doc asked him if he did his SA before when he said no, she said we should take that first before we proceed with the tests with your wife.... Maybe the idea of me not getting the tests before he does made him decide to go for it.... You're right, TTC is a team game, praying your DH will realize that soon.....


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe you can sneak out some of his boys and do the tests yourself but that's impossible you both really need to talk about it... Maybe you can convince him if you tell him it's gonna be a private test. But it only tests for count which is the main cause of fertility issues.

https://www.amazon.com/Fairhaven-He...TF8&qid=1410706750&sr=8-1&keywords=sperm+test


----------



## Jrepp

I was going to suggest that as well, but I didn't know how to put it without sounding sneaky. I wonder if you took him to the doctor and they told him it needed to be done.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies. I wanted to stop in and say hi real quick. I'm really depressed and have been sleeping all weekend. Anyways, my OPK's are STILL positive!!! Its darker than ANY of them today. Its been slowly getting darker every day. I sent Kenna a comparison pic...maybe she can post it for me. I did an hpt, which is in the pic, and it looks bfn but if u type "positive opk before bfp" into google, a bunch of women had this before their BFP's so I'm praying this is the case for me. Its now been 6 days of positive opks in a row. I have a normal temp shift for 6-7 dpo (I think I'm really 6dpo) for me and the O pains have been gone for 5 days...maybe 4, sometimes they last longer than others. I want 12dpo to come so I most likely have an answer! FX!

Just incase tho, I'm going to BD sometime today but from cervix, cm, temp, and everything else, I'm 99.99999% sure I oed AT LEAST 5 days ago. Itd be a blessing more than ever to get our sticky bean right now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I was going to suggest that as well, but I didn't know how to put it without sounding sneaky. I wonder if you took him to the doctor and they told him it needed to be done.....

lol Ive said the same to her. It sounds bad but id do it! Lol. I'm bad


----------



## Jrepp

I had that happen, but my cycle ended in a miscarriage. Hoping yours is a bfp around the corner.


----------



## Wishing1010

What would you suggest, like after BD to catch the bit that comes out and test it? I'm all for being sneaky now lol!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest that as well, but I didn't know how to put it without sounding sneaky. I wonder if you took him to the doctor and they told him it needed to be done.....
> 
> lol Ive said the same to her. It sounds bad but id do it! Lol. I'm badClick to expand...

Agree on this... Like what happened to my DH..... lol

Some things happen unexpectedly. Bring him with you inside to discuss about fertility and I'm pretty sure your doc would say SA must be done. It's not a question of who has the problem but having the knowledge of any fertility issues between both parties is so much better than not knowing..... Your DH really needs to wake up and snap out of it.....


----------



## Jrepp

Do you guys ever use condoms?


----------



## Jrepp

I have another idea, but it might be gross...... Have him cum on you, not in you and then scrape the spermies into the specimen cup they give you


----------



## mdscpa

Let's help Kenna with all these crazy ideas just to have his boys tested.... :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

No condoms but I think I can work your second option :)

Lol, keep them coming ladies!


----------



## Jrepp

Blind fold him, tie his hands and give him a hand job into a cup....lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies... I am so excited for next cycle (just waiting for this crappy one to come to an end already). Anyway no use in crying over spilt milk anymore... pick up and move on.

Anyway, I checked the amazon link that Daphne sent me about Amazon opk test strips etc and calculated that I might just need to spend half of my salary to get it to where I live :haha:
I then went on an extreme google search and found an online South African Fertility website/store. They have fertilaid for men and women, they have preg test strips, opk strips, fertilaid tea etc etc. So many stuff to choose from and I must say that it will be meeting my budget!!!

I mean a pack of 5 opk strips would be equal to 4 dollars for you ladies plus if I place order the courier cost for delivery to my door is about 8 dollar as it is a small parcel.
So I can go ahead and order 30 strips and with delivery it will cost me only 28 dollars. Delivery within 3 days as well :wohoo:
To me in South African rand it will be R280-00 and that is defenitely a number I can live with. Oh and 5 preggo tests for 1.91 dollar

I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!! :dance: :headspin:

I will from now on be using opk's in my cycles. If I have more per cycle then I can start testing earlier and twice a day. So hopefully from next cycle I might see a positive opk.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh I forgot to add to my previous post that I have decided that temping isn't for me just *yet.* My sleeping pattern is just not stable enough at the moment. If i want to get a full night sleep without waking up (or at least the 3 hrs) I would need to sleep in a different bed to DH. 
He dreams and would sometimes "run" in his sleep but in real life he is kicking me :haha:
Plus the cats love to sleep right on top of me and the eldest one wants to be "loved" at all hours and will lick me and bit my chin to scratch her back.

I'm not quite willing to move out of our bed and let the cats sleep alone. The opk's this month stressed me out quite a bit (I think the fact that I had to pay over 20 dollar and only got 8 strips contributed to it) and I never got a positive. I don't want to be stressed by the temping just yet. I stress easily :haha:

Will be going with the opk's (cheap ones I found and mentioned in my previous post) for a few months and will see what happens. If I feel no joy by end of summer (6 months from now), I will reconsider temping.


----------



## cutieq

These suggestions are cracking me up! Go for the gold. My DH was initially opposed because he said his feelings would've been hurt if he realized he was the cause but I'm like uhhhh wouldn't that be nice for me to stop blaming myself every month and we know?! He's a little more open to it now but I've had 2 chemicals though so we assumed he was ok and haven't done the sa yet. 

WB, glad you got your hands on some goodies. I'm sure it will make things less confusing for you.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> WB, glad you got your hands on some goodies. I'm sure it will make things less confusing for you.

Thx Cutie. I am really sooooo excited. I just want to go on and on and babble. I have a google page open to convert rand to dollar because I just want to list all the stuff and show you how cheap they are LOL. But I wont do that to you ladies. I'm sure nobody wants to hear me babble :dohh:

I have never been more anxious for af to get here. Not knowing if I ovulated or missed it means I have no idea when she is coming. She just needs to damwell hurry up. As soon as she is here I will place my order. Looking through the products to see if there is anything I can use to aid mucus. This month screwed me over on that side of ttc. Hopefully I can find something. I want my October cycle to be the best ever.
My mom's bday in Oct as well as my belated FIL. Hoping the parentals can get a surprise :shrug: who knows.

I had a funny dream last night that I was actually 9 weeks pregnant already and that is why the opk's are negative and the af I had last cycle was "normal". 
Woke up thinking... "I should be so lucky" haha


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Blind fold him, tie his hands and give him a hand job into a cup....lol

This is the best by far.... :haha: 

This is kind of abuse though, rape? We don't want Kenna ending up in jail, do we? :haha:

Loving this thread, always finding ways to be silly and stress-free....

Pamela, sorry that it ended up so expensive. It's so expensive for me either but cheaper than buying 2-line opk here. I just to get 3 orders just to make use of freight. Think that'll be good for 6mos... Have lots to pee on, :wohoo: 

It's good that you found that site. Im on fertilaid as well as DH which he will start taking tomorrow after picking it up and its good for 4 mos. supply.


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, use fertilaid with ovaboost (for eggs) and fertileCM. Always have a good CM when i take them.... DH bought ours at fairhaven site they got good offer its always the shipping that's not good... They also have pre-seed which we might order next once DH orders my fertilaid....


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> WB, glad you got your hands on some goodies. I'm sure it will make things less confusing for you.
> 
> Thx Cutie. I am really sooooo excited. I just want to go on and on and babble. I have a google page open to convert rand to dollar because I just want to list all the stuff and show you how cheap they are LOL. But I wont do that to you ladies. I'm sure nobody wants to hear me babble :dohh:
> 
> I have never been more anxious for af to get here. Not knowing if I ovulated or missed it means I have no idea when she is coming. She just needs to damwell hurry up. As soon as she is here I will place my order. Looking through the products to see if there is anything I can use to aid mucus. This month screwed me over on that side of ttc. Hopefully I can find something. I want my October cycle to be the best ever.
> My mom's bday in Oct as well as my belated FIL. Hoping the parentals can get a surprise :shrug: who knows.
> 
> I had a funny dream last night that I was actually 9 weeks pregnant already and that is why the opk's are negative and the af I had last cycle was "normal".
> Woke up thinking... "I should be so lucky" hahaClick to expand...

My DH uses Fertilaid. I can only speak for EPO helping me with mucous, but I've heard green tea, Evening Primrose Oil, Robitussin/Guaifenesin, and lots and lots of water!


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies... I am so excited for next cycle (just waiting for this crappy one to come to an end already). Anyway no use in crying over spilt milk anymore... pick up and move on.
> 
> Anyway, I checked the amazon link that Daphne sent me about Amazon opk test strips etc and calculated that I might just need to spend half of my salary to get it to where I live :haha:
> I then went on an extreme google search and found an online South African Fertility website/store. They have fertilaid for men and women, they have preg test strips, opk strips, fertilaid tea etc etc. So many stuff to choose from and I must say that it will be meeting my budget!!!
> 
> I mean a pack of 5 opk strips would be equal to 4 dollars for you ladies plus if I place order the courier cost for delivery to my door is about 8 dollar as it is a small parcel.
> So I can go ahead and order 30 strips and with delivery it will cost me only 28 dollars. Delivery within 3 days as well :wohoo:
> To me in South African rand it will be R280-00 and that is defenitely a number I can live with. Oh and 5 preggo tests for 1.91 dollar
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!! :dance: :headspin:
> 
> I will from now on be using opk's in my cycles. If I have more per cycle then I can start testing earlier and twice a day. So hopefully from next cycle I might see a positive opk.

Woo hoo!! That's great news! I'm excited for you. I even contemplated how I could ship some to you...lol! :happydance:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Okay I have a question for you girls! Has anyone ever gotten wet cm 1-2 dpo? I took clomid and ovidrel shot for my iui cycle and I know clomid is usually drying. I was surprised to see that happen after O. Any ideas?


----------



## Jrepp

I have had that happen before from the shift in hormones.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Pamela, use fertilaid with ovaboost (for eggs) and fertileCM. Always have a good CM when i take them.... DH bought ours at fairhaven site they got good offer its always the shipping that's not good... They also have pre-seed which we might order next once DH orders my fertilaid....

Thanks, they have fertilaid but not the ovaboost though. The website actually says they ship all over the world and international shipping is 200 SA Rand. I converted it to US dollar and it = 18.15 dollars. I think they will then send it to your nearest post office for collection.

The link is https://www.getpregnant.co.za/ 
Who knows maybe if you check it out and do the calculations you might find it cheaper? Not sure but worth looking into :flower:



JerseyGirl98 said:


> Woo hoo!! That's great news! I'm excited for you. I even contemplated how I could ship some to you...lol! :happydance:

Ah Thanks!! You are such a sweetheart!!!! :hugs:
I'm so glad I found the site. This might just be the first positive sign leading to a :bfp: for me :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I'm just waiting for payday on the 25th then I will place my order.

20 opk strips and Fertilipil Plus (same functions as fertilaid - just cheaper it also can be used for men to increase sperm health, motility etc) = 38.85 dollar.
I'm more than happy with that!

Please please af hurry up already! 

Oh and bytheway you ladies are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This is what they say about the Fertilipil Plus:
_Male Fertility: Improves sperm count; quantity formation (spermatogenesis); motility; morphology and general reproductive health. It is recommended that you take Fertipil Plus for at least three months before expecting significant improvement (sperm only reaches maturity after 72 days).
Female Fertility: Helps to normalize female hormone levels; improves uterine lining and egg quality; reduces chances of neural tube defects; increases chances of conceiving naturally.
_

I went onto their website and if you order straight from them you can order 3 bottles and get 1 free. 35 dollars for 4 months' supplys and free delivery to our post office.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Pamela, use fertilaid with ovaboost (for eggs) and fertileCM. Always have a good CM when i take them.... DH bought ours at fairhaven site they got good offer its always the shipping that's not good... They also have pre-seed which we might order next once DH orders my fertilaid....
> 
> Thanks, they have fertilaid but not the ovaboost though. The website actually says they ship all over the world and international shipping is 200 SA Rand. I converted it to US dollar and it = 18.15 dollars. I think they will then send it to your nearest post office for collection.
> 
> The link is https://www.getpregnant.co.za/
> Who knows maybe if you check it out and do the calculations you might find it cheaper? Not sure but worth looking into :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGirl98 said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!! That's great news! I'm excited for you. I even contemplated how I could ship some to you...lol! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Thanks!! You are such a sweetheart!!!! :hugs:
> I'm so glad I found the site. This might just be the first positive sign leading to a :bfp: for me :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'll try to check that one out and compare it with fairhaven and show it to DH before he place any order for my meds....

Here's a photo of this morning's opk. Have to let DH take the photo for a clearer one.... Still waiting for tonight's test. Will send after it dried a bit...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I'll try to check that one out and compare it with fairhaven and show it to DH before he place any order for my meds....
> 
> Here's a photo of this morning's opk. Have to let DH take the photo for a clearer one.... Still waiting for tonight's test. Will send after it dried a bit...

I hope your opk gets darker soon!! FX
The test looks like the opk's I got. I read that you use the urine dropper to put the urine drops on the absorbents sponge and then wait. I was like "mmm I dont have a urine dropper so I will just have to start peeing, and then try and stop so that when the wee drops fall I can get them to fall on the sponge"
So thats what I did and it worked out okay. When I wanted to throw the packaging away I saw that each individual pack has a disposable urine dropper in it! :haha:
I still have a lot to learn hahahahahahaah 

I hope the website works out cheaper for you guys. Will make me feel that I helped you ladies out for once!


----------



## Jrepp

The average day of implantation is 9dpo which I think most of us expected. But, the levels of HCG are much lower than expected. They have presented their results in days past implantation where day 1 is the day of implantation so for an average pregnancy this would be 9dpo. The results are as follows:

Day 1 (implantation): 0.65 - 0.78 mIU
Day 2: 1.95 - 2.6 mIU
Day 3: 4.55 - 6.13 mIU
Day 4: 10.1 - 13.91 mIU
Day 5: 21.19 - 30.03 mIU
Day 6: 44.2 - 60.97 mIU
Day 7: 73.58 - 104.91 mIU.


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Is it bad that I don't want to throw out my +hcg even though I know it's due to the ovidrel :/


----------



## mdscpa

Mine didn't come with a dripper as well so had to use syringe. Lol.... Here's the two tests for today. Below test is from tonight. You think it's the same or did it get a little darker. Noticed test line came up faster than the first test. Oh i just checked the package and it's made in canada maybe that's why it's so expensive, 5 tests worth $22.67. Can't wait for the strips i bought but hoping i wont be using it...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The bottom test looks "better" to me. I'm sure it looks different when you look at it vs when we see a pic.
Anyway the 2nd one's test line is wider and pink and the top one's pink looks a little lighter and thinner to me.
I'm hoping this is you gearing up to o... 

Me so jealous you get pink line :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Don't be jealous.... You'll get your next opk and hopefully catch the surge.... Here's the brand i got here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Don't be jealous.... You'll get your next opk and hopefully catch the surge.... Here's the brand i got here.

Was just joking, hope I didn't offend you? :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> The bottom test looks "better" to me. I'm sure it looks different when you look at it vs when we see a pic.
> Anyway the 2nd one's test line is wider and pink and the top one's pink looks a little lighter and thinner to me.
> I'm hoping this is you gearing up to o...
> 
> Me so jealous you get pink line :haha:

The bottom test is a lot thicker and darker than the top test so maybe im gearing up which is expected since it's only CD9..


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous.... You'll get your next opk and hopefully catch the surge.... Here's the brand i got here.
> 
> Was just joking, hope I didn't offend you? :flower:Click to expand...

Huh???? Definitely not hun.... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was just thinking that I am really a jokey person. Just in my nature. I like to sometimes say and do silly stuff to make people laugh. I'm such a people pleaser.
Sometimes I don't always think before I speak because I have a razor sharp tongue and sense of humour. Anyway after I read my comment I thought maybe I shouldn't have said the "jealous" part... 
Just wanted to make sure I wasn't sounding nasty or selfish or something like that.. I'm just weird :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

These are for Mary, these are her OPK and HPT!

These are from the last 6 days with the most recent one being above the blue-handled HPT. 

Looks promising, Mary!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 22


----------



## cutieq

Crazy that the opks are consistently so dark!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Crazy that the opks are consistently so dark!

I know, I hope this is a BFP for her!


----------



## Jrepp

I assume the bottom one with no writing is today's?


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Crazy that the opks are consistently so dark!
> 
> I know, I hope this is a BFP for her!Click to expand...

Hope so!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I assume the bottom one with no writing is today's?

Yes ma'am!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I assume the bottom one with no writing is today's?

yes, todays. They just.keep getting darker! The one yest was only after a hr hold so it wasn't quite as dark as the rest but probably would have been. Its crazy and I know I O'ed! In too bloated not to have! Lol. Plus my cp and cm and temp suggest O at least 5-6 days ago, possibly the full 7 that FFs saying.


----------



## aidensmommy1

My stomach has felt really weighed down today. It may just be normal bloating. And i keep having dizzy spells and sleeping ALOT! I can't wait for time to go by. We need a TWW time machine! lol :) FX!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary's tests in the first picture Kenna posted: 
It might just be me and the way the pic is looking on my phone. But when I zoom in on the blue handled HPT it looks like there is a faint line just left of where the pink lines are on the opk's. Does anyone else see it or is it just me??


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I got to work and opened the picture on my pc. Zoomed in on the hpt and I still see something faint on it. Maybe a white line?? 

FX Mary! This cycle is so different to the others you have posted about and I really hope that it indeed does mean something good!!!!! Here is tons and tons of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
I've now sprinkled you and to ensure that it sticks nice and good I will be requesting that you do not bath or shower until after you get your positive hpt later this cycle!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

Looks promising Mary, can't wait til it gets darker...... FX this is it..... :wohoo:

AFM, I took another pic this morning of the opks i took yesterday. Last night's opk is really darker.... Will do another this after 2.5 hours..... Hopefully we manage to BD again tomorrow morning as originally planned and skip CD12 followed by two days BD again skip another day and so on... :happydance: We have to get busy with our BNGT :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CD 09 - 14-09-2014.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I was just thinking that I am really a jokey person. Just in my nature. I like to sometimes say and do silly stuff to make people laugh. I'm such a people pleaser.
> Sometimes I don't always think before I speak because I have a razor sharp tongue and sense of humour. Anyway after I read my comment I thought maybe I shouldn't have said the "jealous" part...
> Just wanted to make sure I wasn't sounding nasty or selfish or something like that.. I'm just weird :haha:

It's ok hun i wasn't offended at all with the jealous part..... I was laughing when i read that.... Maybe because we have the same taste, lol..... So, how's are you today?

How's everyone???? Can't wait for everybody to wake up and give us updates.... 

LOTS of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking that I am really a jokey person. Just in my nature. I like to sometimes say and do silly stuff to make people laugh. I'm such a people pleaser.
> Sometimes I don't always think before I speak because I have a razor sharp tongue and sense of humour. Anyway after I read my comment I thought maybe I shouldn't have said the "jealous" part...
> Just wanted to make sure I wasn't sounding nasty or selfish or something like that.. I'm just weird :haha:
> 
> It's ok hun i wasn't offended at all with the jealous part..... I was laughing when i read that.... Maybe because we have the same taste, lol..... So, how's are you today?
> 
> How's everyone???? Can't wait for everybody to wake up and give us updates....
> 
> LOTS of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:hugs:

I'm doing good today. No complaints. I feel good and have some bright red lips going so I damn well look good!! :haha:

I'm just counting the days till payday so that I can order my opks and fertipil plus :thumbup:
I have started becoming invested in next cycle already and hope it's going to go great.
Last night when I got into bed I realised that on the 26th of Oct it will be our one year wedding anniversary (we've been together in total for close to 8 years) so that would be a nice anniversary pressie :happydance:

Your opk for last night does seem darker. Luckily you started testing early in your cycle so no way you could have missed o like I did :dohh:
Cannot wait to see the opks get darker and your hpt for this cycle!!! :dust:

I wonder how MrsB's tww is going?? She hasn't posted in a few days...


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing good today. No complaints. I feel good and have some bright red lips going so I damn well look good!! :haha:
> 
> I'm just counting the days till payday so that I can order my opks and fertipil plus :thumbup:
> I have started becoming invested in next cycle already and hope it's going to go great.
> Last night when I got into bed I realised that on the 26th of Oct it will be our one year wedding anniversary (we've been together in total for close to 8 years) so that would be a nice anniversary pressie :happydance:
> 
> Your opk for last night does seem darker. Luckily you started testing early in your cycle so no way you could have missed o like I did :dohh:
> Cannot wait to see the opks get darker and your hpt for this cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> I wonder how MrsB's tww is going?? She hasn't posted in a few days...

That's good and we should always be pretty for ourselves and of course our DH, :haha:

1 and a half hours more, i just can't hold it any longer... grrrrr.... Hmmmm, i can still wait... I can do this.... lol

I'm wondering as well about MrsB. She's so silent maybe she just wanted to relax..... But i always stalk her chart which is also doing great at this point.... Can't wait for another :bfp: in this group.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad to hear her chart is looking good... not that I am an expert, but where I can I go stalk her chart? I can click on the links when you guys post but not too clued up on where to go elsewise :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Try checking the pages where she replied i guess its from page 519-526... Yeah, this thread likes to chat alot... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Found it :dance:
I'm still learning but I'm assuming that elevated temps is a good sign so far?
Oh how I would give anything to be 8dpo right now :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> My stomach has felt really weighed down today. It may just be normal bloating. And i keep having dizzy spells and sleeping ALOT! I can't wait for time to go by. We need a TWW time machine! lol :) FX!!

OMG hun! I think this is it!!! :happydance:

I am now 8DPO, felt really sick yesterday and today too. Been getting cramps since Friday and Sat night had the weirdest pulling/twinges in the very bottom right of my tummy, just in line with my pelvis. 

Super tired today, been mega weepy too yesterday and feel the same again today.

I think I had an implantation dip yest and its risen slightly today. I have brought a HPT to work with me just in case you girls think I should do a test....?:shrug:


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing good today. No complaints. I feel good and have some bright red lips going so I damn well look good!! :haha:
> 
> I'm just counting the days till payday so that I can order my opks and fertipil plus :thumbup:
> I have started becoming invested in next cycle already and hope it's going to go great.
> Last night when I got into bed I realised that on the 26th of Oct it will be our one year wedding anniversary (we've been together in total for close to 8 years) so that would be a nice anniversary pressie :happydance:
> 
> Your opk for last night does seem darker. Luckily you started testing early in your cycle so no way you could have missed o like I did :dohh:
> Cannot wait to see the opks get darker and your hpt for this cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> I wonder how MrsB's tww is going?? She hasn't posted in a few days...
> 
> That's good and we should always be pretty for ourselves and of course our DH, :haha:
> 
> 1 and a half hours more, i just can't hold it any longer... grrrrr.... Hmmmm, i can still wait... I can do this.... lol
> 
> I'm wondering as well about MrsB. She's so silent maybe she just wanted to relax..... But i always stalk her chart which is also doing great at this point.... Can't wait for another :bfp: in this group.....Click to expand...

Morning Daphne!! Sorry about not being on here over the weekend. I had a really low day on Thursday, ended up leaving work early due to a panic attack :cry: I have been suffering with depression recently worse than usual so started seeing a therapist but the sessions are leaving me feeling lower than ever! 

How does my chart look to you hun? 

Check my last response to Mary with my symptoms on, do you think I should test today....? :shrug:

xx


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Found it :dance:
> I'm still learning but I'm assuming that elevated temps is a good sign so far?
> Oh how I would give anything to be 8dpo right now :haha:

You changed your Avatar so I didn't recognise your posts! You sneaky monkey!! :haha:

How are you doing hun? 
XXX


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning Girlies!! :hi:

Wow you guys have been chatty chattersons this weekend haven't you???? :haha:

I can't keep up with all the posts!! lol

Daphne, your OPKs defo have lines, does that mean you need to wait for them to get darker or just get to BNGT whilst there is a faint line there? I am not 100% clued on OPKs yet. 

How are the rest of you girlies? 

How are you doing yummy mummy Molgold? :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Looks promising Mary, can't wait til it gets darker...... FX this is it..... :wohoo:
> 
> AFM, I took another pic this morning of the opks i took yesterday. Last night's opk is really darker.... Will do another this after 2.5 hours..... Hopefully we manage to BD again tomorrow morning as originally planned and skip CD12 followed by two days BD again skip another day and so on... :happydance: We have to get busy with our BNGT :haha:

Wow, definitely getting some progression!!!! Should be positive very soon! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My stomach has felt really weighed down today. It may just be normal bloating. And i keep having dizzy spells and sleeping ALOT! I can't wait for time to go by. We need a TWW time machine! lol :) FX!!
> 
> OMG hun! I think this is it!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am now 8DPO, felt really sick yesterday and today too. Been getting cramps since Friday and Sat night had the weirdest pulling/twinges in the very bottom right of my tummy, just in line with my pelvis.
> 
> Super tired today, been mega weepy too yesterday and feel the same again today.
> 
> I think I had an implantation dip yest and its risen slightly today. I have brought a HPT to work with me just in case you girls think I should do a test....?:shrug:Click to expand...

I would wait a couple of days just to make sure HCG is showing in your system! FX FX FX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Found it :dance:
> I'm still learning but I'm assuming that elevated temps is a good sign so far?
> Oh how I would give anything to be 8dpo right now :haha:
> 
> You changed your Avatar so I didn't recognise your posts! You sneaky monkey!! :haha:
> 
> How are you doing hun?
> XXXClick to expand...

Haha, yes I felt like a change.

I'm sooooo glad you back here!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

FX for you and that you had an implantation dip! I always try and wait until af is late before I test. I didn't do that last cycle and was so disappointed when I got a BFN. The first bfn I see makes me loose hope and then I feel out. I took it at 11dpo.

If you really want to test you can, but I would waited just a few days longer for the levels to build up as Kenna said.

I'm doing good. I am 100% sure that I missed o this month so my cycle is busted :dohh: I think that 1 night when I had that huge jelly blob of cm was O (even though the cm didn't stretch it was clear and jellyfish). That makes o earlier than I expected this cycle.
Anyway I'm done being upset about it!

I found a great South African online fertility store with lots of goodies that is really really affordable!!! So now I can afford to by "internet cheapies" as well. Waiting for af and payday to come then I will be ordering opks for next cycle and fertipil plus.

Our 1 year wedding anniversary is on the 26th of Oct and hoping to get a :bfp: anniversary present. 

I'm sorry that you are feeling so down lately!!!! I wish I could give you a big hug in person and a nice red-lipped kiss on the cheek (or forehead if you prefer :winkwink:)
Maybe your hormones are acting up a bit and you might be preggies!

I really hope you feel better soon! I know how it feels to be depressed and it is terrible :nope:
Lots of hugs, kisses and lovies for you!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Wishing1010

I don't know what my cycle is doing! Argh!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I don't know what my cycle is doing! Argh!

What do you mean? I'm not too sure how to interpret your temps...


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Found it :dance:
> I'm still learning but I'm assuming that elevated temps is a good sign so far?
> Oh how I would give anything to be 8dpo right now :haha:
> 
> You changed your Avatar so I didn't recognise your posts! You sneaky monkey!! :haha:
> 
> How are you doing hun?
> XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, yes I felt like a change.
> 
> I'm sooooo glad you back here!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> FX for you and that you had an implantation dip! I always try and wait until af is late before I test. I didn't do that last cycle and was so disappointed when I got a BFN. The first bfn I see makes me loose hope and then I feel out. I took it at 11dpo.
> 
> If you really want to test you can, but I would waited just a few days longer for the levels to build up as Kenna said.
> 
> I'm doing good. I am 100% sure that I missed o this month so my cycle is busted :dohh: I think that 1 night when I had that huge jelly blob of cm was O (even though the cm didn't stretch it was clear and jellyfish). That makes o earlier than I expected this cycle.
> Anyway I'm done being upset about it!
> 
> I found a great South African online fertility store with lots of goodies that is really really affordable!!! So now I can afford to by "internet cheapies" as well. Waiting for af and payday to come then I will be ordering opks for next cycle and fertipil plus.
> 
> Our 1 year wedding anniversary is on the 26th of Oct and hoping to get a :bfp: anniversary present.
> 
> I'm sorry that you are feeling so down lately!!!! I wish I could give you a big hug in person and a nice red-lipped kiss on the cheek (or forehead if you prefer :winkwink:)
> Maybe your hormones are acting up a bit and you might be preggies!
> 
> I really hope you feel better soon! I know how it feels to be depressed and it is terrible :nope:
> Lots of hugs, kisses and lovies for you!!!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

FX for your anniversary BFP! :) I hope you get a surprise this month though!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what my cycle is doing! Argh!
> 
> What do you mean? I'm not too sure how to interpret your temps...Click to expand...

I've had more EWCM than I ever have had, but no O. My temps are all over the place.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo Mary! Chart still looks great!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> FX for your anniversary BFP! :) I hope you get a surprise this month though!

Thanks, only surprise I can get this cycle is a delayed 'o' because my opk's are all negative. I expected o cd17 or cd18 and started using the opks on cd 16. Got a faint one then and expected it to get darker but it went fainter and then white from there. So I think I literally just missed o. 
BD was okay around that time but I'm not invested in this cycle anymore. I don't feel any different at all and my cervix has not closed properly once this cycle.

So yes FX for anniversary BFP - thx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what my cycle is doing! Argh!
> 
> What do you mean? I'm not too sure how to interpret your temps...Click to expand...
> 
> I've had more EWCM than I ever have had, but no O. My temps are all over the place.Click to expand...

Do you use opks?


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing good today. No complaints. I feel good and have some bright red lips going so I damn well look good!! :haha:
> 
> I'm just counting the days till payday so that I can order my opks and fertipil plus :thumbup:
> I have started becoming invested in next cycle already and hope it's going to go great.
> Last night when I got into bed I realised that on the 26th of Oct it will be our one year wedding anniversary (we've been together in total for close to 8 years) so that would be a nice anniversary pressie :happydance:
> 
> Your opk for last night does seem darker. Luckily you started testing early in your cycle so no way you could have missed o like I did :dohh:
> Cannot wait to see the opks get darker and your hpt for this cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> I wonder how MrsB's tww is going?? She hasn't posted in a few days...
> 
> That's good and we should always be pretty for ourselves and of course our DH, :haha:
> 
> 1 and a half hours more, i just can't hold it any longer... grrrrr.... Hmmmm, i can still wait... I can do this.... lol
> 
> I'm wondering as well about MrsB. She's so silent maybe she just wanted to relax..... But i always stalk her chart which is also doing great at this point.... Can't wait for another :bfp: in this group.....Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Daphne!! Sorry about not being on here over the weekend. I had a really low day on Thursday, ended up leaving work early due to a panic attack :cry: I have been suffering with depression recently worse than usual so started seeing a therapist but the sessions are leaving me feeling lower than ever!
> 
> How does my chart look to you hun?
> 
> Check my last response to Mary with my symptoms on, do you think I should test today....? :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Just got to work and never had a chance to wait for my test to dry coz im gonna be late. Will just take a photo tonight arghh not that im upset since we managed to BD before sleeping. 

Your chart looks great and if it was implantation dip wait at least 2-3 days to get a reading from your hpt.... If that's my chart i'd wait at least 12dpo to start testing depending on my temp at that day.... At this dpo there might not be enough hcg to be detected so just wait a couple more days... FX u get that :bfp: now


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks ladies for all the positive vibes!! :thumbup:

I am slightly concerned as I seem to have had a double dip in temp since O day but I will just wait and see. FXd my temp will stay up and keep going up and I will aim to test on Friday....eek!!! :haha:

I wanted to ask you about your charts Kenna! I am no expert but it does seem to be a crazy zig zag with no real rhythm to it?!? What's going on? You are temping at the same time each day aren't you? :shrug:


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> These are for Mary, these are her OPK and HPT!
> 
> These are from the last 6 days with the most recent one being above the blue-handled HPT.
> 
> Looks promising, Mary!!!

Are these OPKs used on DPO days?? Sorry if that is a stupid question :(


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> These are for Mary, these are her OPK and HPT!
> 
> These are from the last 6 days with the most recent one being above the blue-handled HPT.
> 
> Looks promising, Mary!!!
> 
> Are these OPKs used on DPO days?? Sorry if that is a stupid question :(Click to expand...

Yes she took them every dpo. Not a stupid question at all, Hun!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the positive vibes!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am slightly concerned as I seem to have had a double dip in temp since O day but I will just wait and see. FXd my temp will stay up and keep going up and I will aim to test on Friday....eek!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanted to ask you about your charts Kenna! I am no expert but it does seem to be a crazy zig zag with no real rhythm to it?!? What's going on? You are temping at the same time each day aren't you? :shrug:

Yes ma'am, each day at 4:45 with 5+ hrs of sleep each time. I have a hard time pre-O, then normally have a nice post-O pattern. :)


----------



## Jrepp

Well, this mornings test was negative and no one but me saw a line yesterday. 10 dpo today so there is still time.


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> These are for Mary, these are her OPK and HPT!
> 
> These are from the last 6 days with the most recent one being above the blue-handled HPT.
> 
> Looks promising, Mary!!!
> 
> Are these OPKs used on DPO days?? Sorry if that is a stupid question :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she took them every dpo. Not a stupid question at all, Hun!!!Click to expand...

Oh really? How come? is it true that if they come up positive post O then they are showing a :BFP:? xx


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the positive vibes!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am slightly concerned as I seem to have had a double dip in temp since O day but I will just wait and see. FXd my temp will stay up and keep going up and I will aim to test on Friday....eek!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanted to ask you about your charts Kenna! I am no expert but it does seem to be a crazy zig zag with no real rhythm to it?!? What's going on? You are temping at the same time each day aren't you? :shrug:
> 
> Yes ma'am, each day at 4:45 with 5+ hrs of sleep each time. I have a hard time pre-O, then normally have a nice post-O pattern. :)Click to expand...

That's weird then isn't it? What do you think it could be? Have you started taking any fertility meds or any other meds this cycle that you haven't done before maybe? xx


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> Well, this mornings test was negative and no one but me saw a line yesterday. 10 dpo today so there is still time.

Sending :baby: :dust: your way hun! 

Got everything crossed for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> Well, this mornings test was negative and no one but me saw a line yesterday. 10 dpo today so there is still time.

Did you post a pic of it? xx


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Well, this mornings test was negative and no one but me saw a line yesterday. 10 dpo today so there is still time.

Still you have the great temps to hold on to hope.... It is still early hun even FF says on average the earliest with highest % of testing positive based on :bfp: chart is at 13.6 DPO..... You still have the best chance of getting that :bfp:


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> These are for Mary, these are her OPK and HPT!
> 
> These are from the last 6 days with the most recent one being above the blue-handled HPT.
> 
> Looks promising, Mary!!!
> 
> Are these OPKs used on DPO days?? Sorry if that is a stupid question :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she took them every dpo. Not a stupid question at all, Hun!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? How come? is it true that if they come up positive post O then they are showing a :BFP:? xxClick to expand...

It def can be true! But, I'm ready to see her HPT now! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Well, this mornings test was negative and no one but me saw a line yesterday. 10 dpo today so there is still time.

Still time and chart is looking beautiful!!!! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the positive vibes!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am slightly concerned as I seem to have had a double dip in temp since O day but I will just wait and see. FXd my temp will stay up and keep going up and I will aim to test on Friday....eek!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanted to ask you about your charts Kenna! I am no expert but it does seem to be a crazy zig zag with no real rhythm to it?!? What's going on? You are temping at the same time each day aren't you? :shrug:
> 
> Yes ma'am, each day at 4:45 with 5+ hrs of sleep each time. I have a hard time pre-O, then normally have a nice post-O pattern. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's weird then isn't it? What do you think it could be? Have you started taking any fertility meds or any other meds this cycle that you haven't done before maybe? xxClick to expand...

Not weird for me, I usually have crazy cycles :rofl: and I can O anywhere from CD14 to CD 40, so I still have time to catch the egg! Just weird that I have so much Ewcm! Didn't do anything diff this cycle. Oh well, must keep BD'ing :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the positive vibes!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am slightly concerned as I seem to have had a double dip in temp since O day but I will just wait and see. FXd my temp will stay up and keep going up and I will aim to test on Friday....eek!!! :haha:
> 
> I wanted to ask you about your charts Kenna! I am no expert but it does seem to be a crazy zig zag with no real rhythm to it?!? What's going on? You are temping at the same time each day aren't you? :shrug:
> 
> Yes ma'am, each day at 4:45 with 5+ hrs of sleep each time. I have a hard time pre-O, then normally have a nice post-O pattern. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's weird then isn't it? What do you think it could be? Have you started taking any fertility meds or any other meds this cycle that you haven't done before maybe? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not weird for me, I usually have crazy cycles :rofl: and I can O anywhere from CD14 to CD 40, so I still have time to catch the egg! Just weird that I have so much Ewcm! Didn't do anything diff this cycle. Oh well, must keep BD'ing :)Click to expand...

The jagged/rocky pattern is just a typical sign of delayed or late O :) perfectly normal! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> These are for Mary, these are her OPK and HPT!
> 
> These are from the last 6 days with the most recent one being above the blue-handled HPT.
> 
> Looks promising, Mary!!!
> 
> Are these OPKs used on DPO days?? Sorry if that is a stupid question :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she took them every dpo. Not a stupid question at all, Hun!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? How come? is it true that if they come up positive post O then they are showing a :BFP:? xxClick to expand...

its very possible! If you type in "positive opk before a bfp" on google, there's TONS of women this happened to. I'm praying!


----------



## MolGold

Just wanted to say Hi ladies.. :) How are you all?

Nothing to report at my end - I am loaded with work and also feeling real weird at times so BnB is a challenge at the moment. Hope to catch up soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I'm still holding out lots of hope for you! FX this is our month!!

AFM, last night I was woken by a stabbing pain in my RIGHT side (no right ovary or tube) so I'm getting even more hopeful. I literally had to roll onto my other side just to be a tiny bit comfortable. I've DEF never had that one before. FX it all turns out to be good! I know my temp isn't very high but I've also been sleeping in a FREEZING climate the past 5 days or so since it got colder out. I finally told my mother this a.m that even if I have to pay the heating bill, the heats going on low tonight! It was awful last night! I cant wait to see how my temp is when I'm NOT freezing. Even with covers on its been soo cold. Thankfully that'll be fixed now :). I'm waiting another 2hrs and then I'll do an opk and possibly an hpt (wondfo) so I will keep u ladies posted. Tons of dust to everyone!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> FX for your anniversary BFP! :) I hope you get a surprise this month though!
> 
> Thanks, only surprise I can get this cycle is a delayed 'o' because my opk's are all negative. I expected o cd17 or cd18 and started using the opks on cd 16. Got a faint one then and expected it to get darker but it went fainter and then white from there. So I think I literally just missed o.
> BD was okay around that time but I'm not invested in this cycle anymore. I don't feel any different at all and my cervix has not closed properly once this cycle.
> 
> So yes FX for anniversary BFP - thxClick to expand...

I've had MANY cycles with no positive opk but still oed according to my chart....maybe that's what happened to you..?


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what my cycle is doing! Argh!
> 
> What do you mean? I'm not too sure how to interpret your temps...Click to expand...

its nearly impossible to interpret ANY pre o temps. I usually just guess based on previous chart patterns lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My stomach has felt really weighed down today. It may just be normal bloating. And i keep having dizzy spells and sleeping ALOT! I can't wait for time to go by. We need a TWW time machine! lol :) FX!!
> 
> OMG hun! I think this is it!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am now 8DPO, felt really sick yesterday and today too. Been getting cramps since Friday and Sat night had the weirdest pulling/twinges in the very bottom right of my tummy, just in line with my pelvis.
> 
> Super tired today, been mega weepy too yesterday and feel the same again today.
> 
> I think I had an implantation dip yest and its risen slightly today. I have brought a HPT to work with me just in case you girls think I should do a test....?:shrug:Click to expand...

FX these are great sign for us both!!! I am crossing my fingers sooo tight! I too had pulling and pinching on my right side when norm I feel stuff on the left. I'm getting excited! Ur post O *pattern* kinda reminds me of mine too. FX our temps keep going up and stay up!


----------



## MrsB1982

Oooh!! 

I am going to POAOPKS when I get home from work then!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary's tests in the first picture Kenna posted:
> It might just be me and the way the pic is looking on my phone. But when I zoom in on the blue handled HPT it looks like there is a faint line just left of where the pink lines are on the opk's. Does anyone else see it or is it just me??

I see it but I don't trust these tests lol. There's been too many heartbreaks on this one thread from wondfos so I know to only call it bfp if the line gets darker or if I don't have to squint to see it lol


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary's tests in the first picture Kenna posted:
> It might just be me and the way the pic is looking on my phone. But when I zoom in on the blue handled HPT it looks like there is a faint line just left of where the pink lines are on the opk's. Does anyone else see it or is it just me??
> 
> I see it but I don't trust these tests lol. There's been too many heartbreaks on this one thread from wondfos so I know to only call it bfp if the line gets darker or if I don't have to squint to see it lolClick to expand...

Got absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for you lovely! 
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I need to learn how to do all the cool jumping faces and such that all u ladies post! They're too cute! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> Oooh!!
> 
> I am going to POAOPKS when I get home from work then!! :rofl:
> 
> xx

LOL. Alot of women will say "no there's no way itd be positive before a bfp" but there's thousands of women (probably more) that have had it happen so idk if there's some pre-implantation hormones that it picks up on or just the fact that estrogen is higher in a bfp cycle..? I have no clue what causes it, I just know its more than possible to show bfp on opk before an hpt. Idk if that the case for me since it can happen without a bfp but I'm still hopeful :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I feel like I got to catch up more than I have in months this a.m! I actually went back 5 pages and had the time to do so! I miss my b&b ladies so much! I just haven't wanted to bring anyone down with all the craziness in my life so I come on when I'm not feeling as down to chat :)


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> I feel like I got to catch up more than I have in months this a.m! I actually went back 5 pages and had the time to do so! I miss my b&b ladies so much! I just haven't wanted to bring anyone down with all the craziness in my life so I come on when I'm not feeling as down to chat :)

I'm in a similar boat, speaking to you girlies sort me out though :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I need to learn how to do all the cool jumping faces and such that all u ladies post! They're too cute! :)

Thought you already know them by heart Mary since you've been here looooooonggggg before us..... lol

FX this is it Mary..... I checked your charts earlier and your temps post LP this cycle is not as crazy as the previous charts......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Well, this mornings test was negative and no one but me saw a line yesterday. 10 dpo today so there is still time.
> 
> Did you post a pic of it? xxClick to expand...

Yah, Jess. I think I missed it as well...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> I need to learn how to do all the cool jumping faces and such that all u ladies post! They're too cute! :)

:wohoo: type *: *then *wohoo* and *:* again
:dance: type *:* then *dance* and *:* again
:headspin: type *:* then *headspin* and *:* again
:yipee: type *:* then *yippee* and *:* again

If you use pc to access website you can just click the smileys you want. If on your phone you can type them like I showed you and they will be in your posts.

I underlined and made the characters you should type in bold. If you use them a few times they become stuck in your head :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Haha Mary I'm on here pretty often and I still can't keep up but I love it... So much going on!

I can't wait to see how your test comes out. You're gonna have everyone peeling on opks soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cutie is right, I'm not ovulation nor am I pregnant but just want to pee on stuff :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cutie is right, I'm not ovulation nor am I pregnant but just want to pee on stuff :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB, it's true what you said about coming onto the thread for a chat and it just makes you feel good.
I felt good to start my day off on but after some chatties with you ladies I feel great and on top of the world!!


----------



## MrsB1982

Me too Wunnabubba :thumbup:

Going to leave it until Friday to do a HPT but defo going to do a OPK when I get home!! 

Will it be too late around 5pm to do it? xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Haha Mary I'm on here pretty often and I still can't keep up but I love it... So much going on!
> 
> I can't wait to see how your test comes out. You're gonna have everyone peeling on opks soon!

lol! Esp if it turns out bfp, everyone will be going opk crazy! Haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, ur right, I should know the smileys by now! Lol I never learned on my phone but now that wunnabubba posted the codes for me, i have my favorite ones :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well, another VERY positive opk! Crazy!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

Girlies, my symptoms are driving me mad! 

I have real weird aversion to food today, same as yesterday. I can't stand the thought of eating anything warm or soft like pasta but I am craving bread big time!! This happened with my first pregnancy right at the beginning but didn't find out until I was about 4 weeks!!

I have been weeing like a crazy woman today and barely drank a thing as I feel pretty queasy about putting anything in me!!

I have funny twinges, pulling and dull cramps too.

I really hope these are all signs of a :bfp: 

I caved and did my HPT at work but it was :bfn: Hoping its just early to show up so not going to torture myself anymore until Friday although if my temps drop between now and then, I will write it off.

I was thinking back to last cycle when I thought I had IB, it must have been spotting from AF so my cycle actually started about 3 days earlier than I thought it did...

xx


----------



## Megamegan

Hey girls, just wanted to drop in and let you know I'm having a boy :) Best of luck to everyone <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megamegan said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to drop in and let you know I'm having a boy :) Best of luck to everyone <3

congrats Megan!!! Yay!! Hopefully ill be joining you shortly :) I hope! Now aiden changed his mind to a boy so we're ALL officially team boy in this family! Lol ill be happy with either or but def would pick a boy if I could choose :). I'm soo happy for u! I still cant believe it's already been that long since ur bfp!! Time fly's!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> Girlies, my symptoms are driving me mad!
> 
> I have real weird aversion to food today, same as yesterday. I can't stand the thought of eating anything warm or soft like pasta but I am craving bread big time!! This happened with my first pregnancy right at the beginning but didn't find out until I was about 4 weeks!!
> 
> I have been weeing like a crazy woman today and barely drank a thing as I feel pretty queasy about putting anything in me!!
> 
> I have funny twinges, pulling and dull cramps too.
> 
> I really hope these are all signs of a :bfp:
> 
> I caved and did my HPT at work but it was :bfn: Hoping its just early to show up so not going to torture myself anymore until Friday although if my temps drop between now and then, I will write it off.
> 
> I was thinking back to last cycle when I thought I had IB, it must have been spotting from AF so my cycle actually started about 3 days earlier than I thought it did...
> 
> xx

That's SO weird because I've been craving bread too! Just plain bread. I cant get enough of it the past few days! I even went to buy MY OWN loaf since I've been eating so much of it lol


----------



## Jrepp

I didn't post a pic today. No hint of a line so I tossed it. I'm still nauseous and can't stop burping so idk. We are operating on the fact that my body is working on getting the blastocyst to stay in and we won't know the result until a bfp or af


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, have you tried checking with FS before.. I just found this on FF app on iphone about PCOS and temp. Hope this is not the case for you...

Fertility Charting with PCOS - Polycystic Ovary Syndrome

Fertility Charting with PCOS - Polycystic Ovary Syndrome

PCOS is a hormonal condition that can impact your fertility. Women with PCOS secrete higher than usual levels of androgens (male hormones) which may cause cysts to develop in the ovaries (hence the name). Women with PCOS may have irregular periods, no periods, long cycles or excessive bleeding during periods.

Charting your fertility when you have PCOS can be challenging because your cycles may be extremely unpredictable. Additionally, if you are being treated medically, you may be taking medication that can affect your cycle and fertility signs.

Although charting with PCOS can be challenging, charting your fertility signs may make an enormous difference to your pregnancy prospects since you will be able to identify more clearly when and if you ovulate and you will be able to take a break from trying (without worrying about missing a chance) once you see on your chart that ovulation is confirmed.

The most frequent challenge for women charting with PCOS is that cycles are often long, temperatures may be rocky, and you may observe several patches of seemingly fertile cervical fluid before ovulation is finally confirmed. To avoid missing a change to conceive, we recommend the following:

Use multiple signs (at least cervical fluid and temperature) to confirm ovulation.

Consider all egg white or watery cervical fluid as possibly fertile.

Make sure your temperature rise is clear and sustained for several days before considering that ovulation has passed.

FertilityFriend.com has several resources for women trying to conceive with PCOS:

FertilityFriend.com Chart Gallery: Search for charts (pregnancy and non-pregnancy) from women with PCOS and those using medications to treat PCOS (metformin, Clomid, etc). 
FertilityFriend.com TTC Story Gallery: Search for stories from other members who have experienced PCOS while trying to conceive.

FertilityFriend.com Message Board: Connect with others in the community. FertilityFriend.com has a forum where members trying to conceive with PCOS connect.

You may also find the following resources helpful:

PCOS Information from the Mayo Clinic 

https://youtu.be/Nw9yN_83uZ8


----------



## mdscpa

Megamegan said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to drop in and let you know I'm having a boy :) Best of luck to everyone <3

Congrats Megan.... So so happy for you........ Well we need :bfp: ladies here for some dust... :haha: :headspin: :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna has been checked out and doesn't have PCOS...she has "unexplained infertility" as far as they know right now :( I know she'll beat it tho! Come on, send bfps for us all!!! Please..?! :) FX!!!
sorry I'm bored so I figured id answer the post lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I didn't post a pic today. No hint of a line so I tossed it. I'm still nauseous and can't stop burping so idk. We are operating on the fact that my body is working on getting the blastocyst to stay in and we won't know the result until a bfp or af

Your temps still look nice so I'm praying for you hun! <3

my temps are almost the most stable they've ever been...i think. Its strange and STILL positive opk! Even darker than yest! I really think this might be it! I'm praying its it for both of us! I hope our bfps are just a day or two away! We've both been through sooo much this past year. Itd certainly be MORE than a blessing right now! FX!


----------



## princess93

Hello. I really am stressing out. I have been getting a lot of pregnancy symptoms. I ovulated on the 3rd of October. I know by the pain and chart. (sorry it hand written chart) I BD twice on the two days before and day before. I then started having nausea, Headaches, back pain, increased acne. But tonight I have started to see some blood it is red with small clots in it. I am not due for my period until 19th of october. I did hit my stomach on the couch when I fell a day or so ago. What is happening is it just early

ttc #1 
:angel: november 2013
:angel: December 2013
:angel: February 2014


----------



## aidensmommy1

I wonder if I tested in days 14 & 15 if the tests would have been positive then too but the one from what FF has as 2dpo was just barely positive again so idk. I know it went back to negative on cd13 but then I ran out of opks until my cm seemed weird and I went out and purchased another pack "mostly for next month" but I wasn't expecting daily positives that would get darker so I've obv been using those right up. I am too excited for the next couple days to pass! I always have this voice in the back of my head when I get excited tho saying "your tube may not even be open" and I hate it cuz it stops me from truly and fully getting excited. I really "feel" pregnant this month. I cant explain it. We'll see with a bfp or AF tho, as jess said. xxxxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

princess93 said:


> Hello. I really am stressing out. I have been getting a lot of pregnancy symptoms. I ovulated on the 3rd of October. I know by the pain and chart. (sorry it hand written chart) I BD twice on the two days before and day before. I then started having nausea, Headaches, back pain, increased acne. But tonight I have started to see some blood it is red with small clots in it. I am not due for my period until 19th of october. I did hit my stomach on the couch when I fell a day or so ago. What is happening is it just early
> 
> ttc #1
> :angel: november 2013
> :angel: December 2013
> :angel: February 2014

it could be IB. I read that some women get small clots where as others get next to nothing for IB. I read all this last cycle because I was researching it. TRY & relax and hopefully you'll see a bfp this cycle! I feel Sept will be very lucky! Have you tested at all? The only other thing besides AF that I could think of would be a chemical. To me it sounds like its either the start to AF (hope not!) or IB. your 11-12dpo right? Thats perfect timing for implantation. FX for u hun! Dont get yourself too nervous just incase! I know how hard that is but staying calm ultimately will help if ur preggers. Id take a test on wed a.m (frer if u can) and u may just get ur bfp. :) FX!!!


----------



## princess93

[/QUOTE]
it could be IB. I read that some women get small clots where as others get next to nothing for IB. I read all this last cycle because I was researching it. TRY & relax and hopefully you'll see a bfp this cycle! I feel Sept will be very lucky! Have you tested at all? The only other thing besides AF that I could think of would be a chemical. To me it sounds like its either the start to AF (hope not!) or IB. your 11-12dpo right? Thats perfect timing for implantation. FX for u hun! Dont get yourself too nervous just incase! I know how hard that is but staying calm ultimately will help if ur preggers. Id take a test on wed a.m (frer if u can) and u may just get ur bfp. :) FX!!![/QUOTE]

I haven't tested yet i have been holding off until. My Partner gets here. I am 12 dpo. hoping it is just IB.


----------



## aidensmommy1

it could be IB. I read that some women get small clots where as others get next to nothing for IB. I read all this last cycle because I was researching it. TRY & relax and hopefully you'll see a bfp this cycle! I feel Sept will be very lucky! Have you tested at all? The only other thing besides AF that I could think of would be a chemical. To me it sounds like its either the start to AF (hope not!) or IB. your 11-12dpo right? Thats perfect timing for implantation. FX for u hun! Dont get yourself too nervous just incase! I know how hard that is but staying calm ultimately will help if ur preggers. Id take a test on wed a.m (frer if u can) and u may just get ur bfp. :) FX!!![/QUOTE]

I haven't tested yet i have been holding off until. My Partner gets here. I am 12 dpo. hoping it is just IB.[/QUOTE]

I have my fingers crossed extra tight for u! When will ur partner be home?! Hopefully soon! The wait will be killing me! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna has been checked out and doesn't have PCOS...she has "unexplained infertility" as far as they know right now :( I know she'll beat it tho! Come on, send bfps for us all!!! Please..?! :) FX!!!
> sorry I'm bored so I figured id answer the post lol

Thank you :) you are 100% correct! I keep missing things lol!!!!

I wish I had an answer for my issues but it seems to be more of a hormonal imbalance, and I need to get back on my Vitex, and then take clomid after the first of the year if no BFP by then.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna has been checked out and doesn't have PCOS...she has "unexplained infertility" as far as they know right now :( I know she'll beat it tho! Come on, send bfps for us all!!! Please..?! :) FX!!!
> sorry I'm bored so I figured id answer the post lol
> 
> Thank you :) you are 100% correct! I keep missing things lol!!!!
> 
> I wish I had an answer for my issues but it seems to be more of a hormonal imbalance, and I need to get back on my Vitex, and then take clomid after the first of the year if no BFP by then.Click to expand...

I think ull get ur bfp after 2 straight months of vitex, if not before then...i just have that feeling! Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Just wanted to say Hi ladies.. :) How are you all?
> 
> Nothing to report at my end - I am loaded with work and also feeling real weird at times so BnB is a challenge at the moment. Hope to catch up soon!

No news is good news... So I am glad you are doing good. Goodluck with all the work and try to take it easy as well :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> FX for your anniversary BFP! :) I hope you get a surprise this month though!
> 
> Thanks, only surprise I can get this cycle is a delayed 'o' because my opk's are all negative. I expected o cd17 or cd18 and started using the opks on cd 16. Got a faint one then and expected it to get darker but it went fainter and then white from there. So I think I literally just missed o.
> BD was okay around that time but I'm not invested in this cycle anymore. I don't feel any different at all and my cervix has not closed properly once this cycle.
> 
> So yes FX for anniversary BFP - thxClick to expand...
> 
> I've had MANY cycles with no positive opk but still oed according to my chart....maybe that's what happened to you..?Click to expand...

I'm leaning towards o'ing earlier and missing it when I started the opk's. 
But thanks for giving me some hope and advice. I'm just way toooooooo excited to order my fertipil and opk's for next cycle so that I can start testing early and hopefully catch it!!! 



aidensmommy1 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> My stomach has felt really weighed down today. It may just be normal bloating. And i keep having dizzy spells and sleeping ALOT! I can't wait for time to go by. We need a TWW time machine! lol :) FX!!
> 
> OMG hun! I think this is it!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am now 8DPO, felt really sick yesterday and today too. Been getting cramps since Friday and Sat night had the weirdest pulling/twinges in the very bottom right of my tummy, just in line with my pelvis.
> 
> Super tired today, been mega weepy too yesterday and feel the same again today.
> 
> I think I had an implantation dip yest and its risen slightly today. I have brought a HPT to work with me just in case you girls think I should do a test....?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> FX these are great sign for us both!!! I am crossing my fingers sooo tight! I too had pulling and pinching on my right side when norm I feel stuff on the left. I'm getting excited! Ur post O *pattern* kinda reminds me of mine too. FX our temps keep going up and stay up!Click to expand...

I hope you guys are going to be getting BFP's very very soon! Would be such awesome b-day presents for me! Implant blastocysts.... I'm ordering you to :haha:



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary's tests in the first picture Kenna posted:
> It might just be me and the way the pic is looking on my phone. But when I zoom in on the blue handled HPT it looks like there is a faint line just left of where the pink lines are on the opk's. Does anyone else see it or is it just me??
> 
> I see it but I don't trust these tests lol. There's been too many heartbreaks on this one thread from wondfos so I know to only call it bfp if the line gets darker or if I don't have to squint to see it lolClick to expand...

I've read the months where I think it was Kenna got all the evaps. Lets just hope in your case it is not an evap but the start of great things and a little brother for Aiden! :dust:



MrsB1982 said:


> Me too Wunnabubba :thumbup:
> 
> Going to leave it until Friday to do a HPT but defo going to do a OPK when I get home!!
> 
> Will it be too late around 5pm to do it? xx

Please please post a pic of the opk to show us what it says! I'm so anxious for you but mostly excited :thumbup:



Megamegan said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to drop in and let you know I'm having a boy :) Best of luck to everyone <3

Congratulations! I hope he blesses you with more than you can handle and that the rest of your pregnancy is smooth sailing!



Jrepp said:


> I didn't post a pic today. No hint of a line so I tossed it. I'm still nauseous and can't stop burping so idk. We are operating on the fact that my body is working on getting the blastocyst to stay in and we won't know the result until a bfp or af

Still have all my FX for you :dust:
All the ladies on here deserve a BFP, but you and Mary have really been through so much (from what I've read when I was quietly stalking) and I really wish it happens for you both sooner rather than later :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> princess93 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I really am stressing out. I have been getting a lot of pregnancy symptoms. I ovulated on the 3rd of October. I know by the pain and chart. (sorry it hand written chart) I BD twice on the two days before and day before. I then started having nausea, Headaches, back pain, increased acne. But tonight I have started to see some blood it is red with small clots in it. I am not due for my period until 19th of october. I did hit my stomach on the couch when I fell a day or so ago. What is happening is it just early
> 
> ttc #1
> :angel: november 2013
> :angel: December 2013
> :angel: February 2014
> 
> it could be IB. I read that some women get small clots where as others get next to nothing for IB. I read all this last cycle because I was researching it. TRY & relax and hopefully you'll see a bfp this cycle! I feel Sept will be very lucky! Have you tested at all? The only other thing besides AF that I could think of would be a chemical. To me it sounds like its either the start to AF (hope not!) or IB. your 11-12dpo right? Thats perfect timing for implantation. FX for u hun! Dont get yourself too nervous just incase! I know how hard that is but staying calm ultimately will help if ur preggers. Id take a test on wed a.m (frer if u can) and u may just get ur bfp. :) FX!!!Click to expand...

I'm with Mary (Aidensmommy) and hoping this is IB and not chemical or af! I know saying to relax is difficult to hear and do, but try to. Maybe take a nice warm bath (not too warm though) with some of your favourite music.
Let us know when you tested and what the result was. Lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Argh!

Can't tell if I have line eye or whether there is a very faint line on the OPK I did about an hour ago!! 

Got a pic but can't upload it for my phone! It says file too big!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Argh!
> 
> Can't tell if I have line eye or whether there is a very faint line on the OPK I did about an hour ago!!
> 
> Got a pic but can't upload it for my phone! It says file too big!!

Aaaaarrrrrr No!!!!!!! I wanted to see :cry:
I really hope there is a line there and that like Mary you will be getting a BFP soon :winkwink:


----------



## MrsB1982

Hopefully I will be able to attach it from my PC at work tomorrow to get your beady eyes searching for that line!!! Ha ha ha ha!!

Xx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Hopefully I will be able to attach it from my PC at work tomorrow to get your beady eyes searching for that line!!! Ha ha ha ha!!
> 
> Xx

Get that done now so we won't be awake the whole night thinking/waiting for that pic, :happydance: I'm just kidding hun..... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

1 and a half hours more before i can leave work. Can't wait to go check my morning opk and do another one for tonight.... Will send it before sleeping... Praying it's progressing......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yayay! :wohoo: 
Will be getting opk fix from Daphne and MrsB soon :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

So ready to see some pics!!!! Come on positives woo!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I bet u'll be oing soon too. Ive been talking to u all day and have failed to ask if u plan to grab any opks. Dont get discouraged by late O....Many, and mean MANY women get bfps after oing late. Id try and get some opks that are sensitive and can let u know 24-48hrs in advance so u can BD right away and have swimmers up there awaiting the egg :). I'm praying everyone gets bfps this cycle!! FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My bbs are officially tender on the sides/armpit area. It was coming and going but now its more consistent. I usually have sore bbs or nips almost all TWW but this cycle I only had them on O day and 2dpo and then just random tenderness here and there. I really want to guess that I'm pregnant this month. I know I'm going to be let down if AF shows. Ive never had signs like this! Usually they're just the same signs every cycle but this is all different and stable temps instead of rocky temps are a bit exciting for me :) FX! I read this is about the time tender breasts from pregnancy usually starts truly kicking in so I'm praying. Its a deeper pain inside my bbs rather than just a burning sensation like I usually get. I cant believe how much is different! I'll be shocked if no BFP this cycle! Everyone pray for my frer in the a.m plzzz :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I want to say your preggers as well, Mary! Everything sounds great and positive. I hope your FRER will be as well!!! FX :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry ladies forgot to add it last night, got to get busy if you know what I mean :haha:

Here's my opk from yesterday am/pm and another pic comparing CD9/10.

I guess my OPKS at night are darker than than the morning but it was darker or CD9pm. Did i just O yesterday because of today's temp??? I'm not sure yet, but judging at the opks i guess i can't consider any of them as positive.... 

OK, can't wait for you other ladies here to update your charts and tests taken, :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







CD 10 - 15-09-2014.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









CD 09 and CD 10 Comparison.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MolGold

FX for that test Mary !!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Sorry ladies forgot to add it last night, got to get busy if you know what I mean :haha:
> 
> Here's my opk from yesterday am/pm and another pic comparing CD9/10.
> 
> I guess my OPKS at night are darker than than the morning but it was darker or CD9pm. Did i just O yesterday because of today's temp??? I'm not sure yet, but judging at the opks i guess i can't consider any of them as positive....
> 
> OK, can't wait for you other ladies here to update your charts and tests taken, :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Keep faith, Mary said that she has had cycles without positive opks and still o'd according to temping.
Just keep on BGNT :haha:

I also never got a positive opk... I think they suck a bit lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:coffee:
I'm not sure what the time difference is.... but when will MrsB be posting her opk and Mary her FRER????? 
I need my fix :test:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies forgot to add it last night, got to get busy if you know what I mean :haha:
> 
> Here's my opk from yesterday am/pm and another pic comparing CD9/10.
> 
> I guess my OPKS at night are darker than than the morning but it was darker or CD9pm. Did i just O yesterday because of today's temp??? I'm not sure yet, but judging at the opks i guess i can't consider any of them as positive....
> 
> OK, can't wait for you other ladies here to update your charts and tests taken, :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Keep faith, Mary said that she has had cycles without positive opks and still o'd according to temping.
> Just keep on BGNT :haha:
> 
> I also never got a positive opk... I think they suck a bit lolClick to expand...

Actually i'm not worried at all..... I feel like I'm going to O in a couple of days from CD13-18 most probably between CD15-18... Last cycle was short so based on my pattern I'll have a little longer cycle this time making my O a little bit late... 

Regarding BNGT, we are going to stick with our plan this cycle... Skip tomorrow and BD on thursday morning and friday night... We are trying to work out which BD schedule will make us conceive, lol....

Usually after 30minutes to 1 hour Mary will be online or have updated her chart already.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies forgot to add it last night, got to get busy if you know what I mean :haha:
> 
> Here's my opk from yesterday am/pm and another pic comparing CD9/10.
> 
> I guess my OPKS at night are darker than than the morning but it was darker or CD9pm. Did i just O yesterday because of today's temp??? I'm not sure yet, but judging at the opks i guess i can't consider any of them as positive....
> 
> OK, can't wait for you other ladies here to update your charts and tests taken, :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Keep faith, Mary said that she has had cycles without positive opks and still o'd according to temping.
> Just keep on BGNT :haha:
> 
> I also never got a positive opk... I think they suck a bit lolClick to expand...
> 
> Actually i'm not worried at all..... I feel like I'm going to O in a couple of days from CD13-18 most probably between CD15-18... Last cycle was short so based on my pattern I'll have a little longer cycle this time making my O a little bit late...
> 
> Regarding BNGT, we are going to stick with our plan this cycle... Skip tomorrow and BD on thursday morning and friday night... We are trying to work out which BD schedule will make us conceive, lol....
> 
> Usually after 30minutes to 1 hour Mary will be online or have updated her chart already.... :DClick to expand...

In that case everything is sorted for your cycle. Now all you need to do is o, fertilize and implant :winkwink:
Cannot wait for your BFP!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I had a hugeeeee temp jump this morn! I hope it's O!!!

And omg I can't wait to see your test, Mary and MrsB!!! And Daphne, I have also gone without positive OPK and still ovulated. Sometimes you may have a short surge and miss it when testing. FX that you O soon and get your BFP soon after that!


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning girls!! :hi:

Its still saying file too big but its just a photo taken on my iPhone 4?? Any ideas how to get it any smaller? 

Going to go do another OPK in 30 mins too to see if I can get an actual line!

Bit worried my temp has slightly dropped today too...what do you chart experts think?

Mary!!! Soooo excited for you!! Please please please hurry up and post pic of FRER!!!! :happydance:

Daphne, by the looks of things you must be gearing up to O soon....keep going with your BNGT schedule!! :sex: 

xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

OPK 5pm at 8DPO:thumbup:

Thoughts...? xx
 



Attached Files:







OPK_opt.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing1010

I looks like you have some LH in your system! OPK's are not super reliable as some women get a second surge of positive OPK near AF. Mary's OPK are odd as they have been getting more and more positive post-O. :) I hope that makes sense!

Your chart still looks good! I hope you see that BFP in a day or two!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I had a hugeeeee temp jump this morn! I hope it's O!!!
> 
> And omg I can't wait to see your test, Mary and MrsB!!! And Daphne, I have also gone without positive OPK and still ovulated. Sometimes you may have a short surge and miss it when testing. FX that you O soon and get your BFP soon after that!

YAYAY that is a huge jump!!! 
Roger that... we have a go for "o" :rofl:


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> I looks like you have some LH in your system! OPK's are not super reliable as some women get a second surge of positive OPK near AF. Mary's OPK are odd as they have been getting more and more positive post-O. :) I hope that makes sense!
> 
> Your chart still looks good! I hope you see that BFP in a day or two!!!!

Thanks Kenna!

Wowsers! Check out your chart!!! Now that is a big old rise if ever I saw one!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I had a hugeeeee temp jump this morn! I hope it's O!!!
> 
> And omg I can't wait to see your test, Mary and MrsB!!! And Daphne, I have also gone without positive OPK and still ovulated. Sometimes you may have a short surge and miss it when testing. FX that you O soon and get your BFP soon after that!

That's a wonderful rise....... I hope it's O and you won't have to wait longer to finally test it out....... 

I'm gonna do my opk once i arrive at work.. Hoping it gets darker......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> OPK 5pm at 8DPO:thumbup:
> 
> Thoughts...? xx

:happydance: I got part of my fix! FX for your BFP!!!!!! 
Tons of :dust: :dust:
and as I instructed Mary "No bathing" as I do not want the dust to wash off :haha:

Mmmm these opks seem to be very interesting this month! 
All the tests have been somewhat confusing to me... :saywhat:
I thought they would be more like "I've got a pink line and you are o'ing" then they change back to white and we start our tww....

How am I as simpleton suppose to understand any of this :shrug:
Hahaha nothing about ttc is easy!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> OPK 5pm at 8DPO:thumbup:
> 
> Thoughts...? xx
> 
> :happydance: I got part of my fix! FX for your BFP!!!!!!
> Tons of :dust: :dust:
> and as I instructed Mary "No bathing" as I do not want the dust to wash off :haha:
> 
> Mmmm these opks seem to be very interesting this month!
> All the tests have been somewhat confusing to me... :saywhat:
> I thought they would be more like "I've got a pink line and you are o'ing" then they change back to white and we start our tww....
> 
> How am I as simpleton suppose to understand any of this :shrug:
> Hahaha nothing about ttc is easy!Click to expand...

Are you still BD'ing just in case?


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> OPK 5pm at 8DPO:thumbup:
> 
> Thoughts...? xx

A dip or two is not important hun.. What you have to look for is the over all pattern.... Temps staying above the post-O temp shift is what you wanna see..... This pattern gives you a high chance of getting a + hpt.....

Lots of :dust: to you hun... And as pamela always say, "NO BATHING"....:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, can you wake up Mary???? She should start updating her chart and take the test can't wait for the :test: :img: !!!!!!!! lol

:tease::rofl::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thank you for enforcing the rules, Daphne. Good parents are suppose to be consistent and stick together when it comes to enforcing discipline and the obedience of rules etc.... :haha: now I'm just being silly.
I cannot help it though... I just feel so warm and good inside - like I'm at peace and everything is just great. :cloud9:

Kenna, we bd but it's not really for incase of delayed 'o' or anything this cycle. If it happens it does and if it doesn't then I am going to have an amazing October cycle. Will be taking Fertilipil and will start testing nice and early in my cycle with my brand new opks that I will be ordering.
I am ordering Fertilipil, opks and a Happy Anniversary BFP for October... Pils and opks are on the cheaper side... but my BFP is going to be priceless :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Kenna, can you wake up Mary???? She should start updating her chart and take the test can't wait for the :test: :img: !!!!!!!! lol
> 
> :tease::rofl::happydance:

I second that Kenna!! Get Marys butt out of bed and get her POAS!!! 

:ROFL:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, can you wake up Mary???? She should start updating her chart and take the test can't wait for the :test: :img: !!!!!!!! lol
> 
> :tease::rofl::happydance:
> 
> I second that Kenna!! Get Marys butt out of bed and get her POAS!!!
> 
> :ROFL:Click to expand...

and I three that :haha:
We need her to start peeing on stuff!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

WOW.... Just WOW MARY.... That's very very very promising jump.......

Now :test: :rofl: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Mary's chart is amazing!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/home.php/4ac8cc

Her chart in case no one can find it!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary's chart.... Sorry hun i just can't help it... Wanna share your great chart to everyone..... Please take that test. lol
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

She will in a bit! Please pray and keep your FX for her!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

OMG Mary!!!! 

Test test test test!! 

Not that you need to though, you are obviously pregnant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> OMG Mary!!!!
> 
> Test test test test!!
> 
> Not that you need to though, you are obviously pregnant!!! :happydance:

Eek!!!!! I'm so impatient for her to test!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol

:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol

So much with the suspense Mary...... lol .... Also, that can't be a post-O spike it's very late based on your previous cycles, so definitely it's :bfp:

How many more hours should we wait in your time?


----------



## MrsB1982

Bit more of a line to see on todays OPK I reckon...? xxx
 



Attached Files:







OPK 9DPO_opt.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol
> 
> So much with the suspense Mary...... lol .... Also, that can't be a post-O spike it's very late based on your previous cycles, so definitely it's :bfp:
> 
> How many more hours should we wait in your time?Click to expand...

implantation spike is what i meant if I typed it wrong lol. I know it wasn't o, for sure!

and it'll be about 3-4hrs before I test. FX!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol

I don't think there is any chance of a :bfn: today honeypie!!! :woohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol
> 
> So much with the suspense Mary...... lol .... Also, that can't be a post-O spike it's very late based on your previous cycles, so definitely it's :bfp:
> 
> How many more hours should we wait in your time?Click to expand...
> 
> implantation spike is what i meant if I typed it wrong lol. I know it wasn't o, for sure!
> 
> and it'll be about 3-4hrs before I test. FX!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

You didn't typed it wrong hun. I'm just saying that that can't be post-O spike (even if you're getting + opks). And that spike can mean something marvelous in a few days or today...... What!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? 3-4 hours more??? Ok, i guess we can wait...... :coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I keep seeing women who had 6-9 days of positive opks but couldn't get bfps until 10-11dpo so based on that and when I had implantation type pains, id say if I'm going to test positive, it'll be tomorrow but I'm still going to test today just to see lol. FX!! I always feel out if I get a bfn at 9dpo which is pretty sad cuz its so early but soo many get bfps early. But then plenty get them late so u never know! Ive been going nuts over here waiting! Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:
I cannot wait for you to get your BFP!!!! This is going to be so AWESOME!!!



MrsB1982 said:


> Bit more of a line to see on todays OPK I reckon...? xxx

I see more of a line on today's one as well. FX FX


----------



## MrsB1982

I really hope I aren't getting my hopes up with these faint positive OPKs. My temps aren't as good as Marys and we are at the same point...

I will be totally devastated if I get a :bfn: with my current state of mental health. I am scared of how I will react actually if I am honest...:cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol
> 
> So much with the suspense Mary...... lol .... Also, that can't be a post-O spike it's very late based on your previous cycles, so definitely it's :bfp:
> 
> How many more hours should we wait in your time?Click to expand...
> 
> implantation spike is what i meant if I typed it wrong lol. I know it wasn't o, for sure!
> 
> and it'll be about 3-4hrs before I test. FX!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't typed it wrong hun. I'm just saying that that can't be post-O spike (even if you're getting + opks). And that spike can mean something marvelous in a few days or today...... What!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? 3-4 hours more??? Ok, i guess we can wait...... :coffee:Click to expand...

lol now u see how I feel waiting on YOU to test AT 15DPO! lol jk, I somehow always make it through the wait lol.
I'm praying that spike was the start to a very pregnant triphasic chart! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> I really hope I aren't getting my hopes up with these faint positive OPKs. My temps aren't as good as Marys and we are at the same point...
> 
> I will be totally devastated if I get a :bfn: with my current state of mental health. I am scared of how I will react actually if I am honest...:cry:

I feel the same way. My opks may have been positive for no reason or even if they are for bfp, I read that although a ton of women can get positive opks BEFORE a bfp, MANY cannot. I def wouldn't count urself out because of the opks :) and be careful as u get closer to 11-12dpo with relying on opks because you can get a positive opk right before AF sometimes as well. I'm SO scared I'm getting my hopes up and that I'll be completely depressed and let down if no bfp but EVERYTHING is pointing to it this cycle so I dont know how to make myself stop feeling excited! As you said, I'm def not in the right state of mind mentally/emotionally for it to turn out to be bfn. 
And for ur temps, as long as they stay up, they def dont need to spike like mine did for a bfp, I promise :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u ladies! I promise I'll poas by 8-9a.m :) I'm scared to. I have to remember, even if its bfn today, it can easily be bfp tomorrow. Maybe I just had my implantation SPIKE since I felt something that could have been implantation yest a.m and the night before. I cant wait for the next two days to pass! I know ill get a bfp by then! :) lol
> 
> So much with the suspense Mary...... lol .... Also, that can't be a post-O spike it's very late based on your previous cycles, so definitely it's :bfp:
> 
> How many more hours should we wait in your time?Click to expand...
> 
> implantation spike is what i meant if I typed it wrong lol. I know it wasn't o, for sure!
> 
> and it'll be about 3-4hrs before I test. FX!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't typed it wrong hun. I'm just saying that that can't be post-O spike (even if you're getting + opks). And that spike can mean something marvelous in a few days or today...... What!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? 3-4 hours more??? Ok, i guess we can wait...... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> lol now u see how I feel waiting on YOU to test AT 15DPO! lol jk, I somehow always make it through the wait lol.
> I'm praying that spike was the start to a very pregnant triphasic chart! :)Click to expand...

LOL...... I'm so sorry to keep you waiting..... :haha: Don't you worry hun, once my wondfo orders arrived I might test it out, of course depending on my temps starting from 12dpo. They should be here from Sept. 29 - October 3, I'll be on mid- LP or last week of TWW by then.... It's DH's bday on the 3rd so i SHOULD BE getting this :bfp: as gift. lol


----------



## MrsB1982

Thank you Mary, you have made me feel much better xxxxxxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> I really hope I aren't getting my hopes up with these faint positive OPKs. My temps aren't as good as Marys and we are at the same point...
> 
> I will be totally devastated if I get a :bfn: with my current state of mental health. I am scared of how I will react actually if I am honest...:cry:

Ah hunny! Don't think you are out yet. There is still soooo many things that can happen and I assaulted you with the :dust: so you should be fine :thumbup:

Just know that no matter what the outcome of your cycle is we are all here for you and we will offer a shoulders for you to cry on or cry tears of joy with you!!

:hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Today's opk below is so faint..... I guess CD9 should be considered +opk and I may have O'ed yesterday? If it's going faint instead of getting darker than CD9 maybe O just happened and my temp will continue to rise.. We'll see. I will keep on testing til CD18 just not to miss anything....
 



Attached Files:







10681636_976192029064289_1125135931_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Today's opk below is so faint..... I guess CD9 should be considered +opk and I may have O'ed yesterday? If it's going faint instead of getting darker than CD9 maybe O just happened and my temp will continue to rise.. We'll see. I will keep on testing til CD18 just not to miss anything....

Don't know much about OPKs hun but I think if you had a temp drop followed by a rise and positive OPKs then O is due any minute...? Or could have happened within the last couple of days? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Today's opk below is so faint..... I guess CD9 should be considered +opk and I may have O'ed yesterday? If it's going faint instead of getting darker than CD9 maybe O just happened and my temp will continue to rise.. We'll see. I will keep on testing til CD18 just not to miss anything....
> 
> Don't know much about OPKs hun but I think if you had a temp drop followed by a rise and positive OPKs then O is due any minute...? Or could have happened within the last couple of days? :shrug:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm not into 2-line OPK it's the first time i use it. Based on the instructions they can't be considered +. However, if my temp continues to rise up tom and the next that would put my O yesterday CD10 with low temp and almost + opk night of CD9. I just have to keep testing to make sure no 2nd line will appear and I have ovulated already.....


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Today's opk below is so faint..... I guess CD9 should be considered +opk and I may have O'ed yesterday? If it's going faint instead of getting darker than CD9 maybe O just happened and my temp will continue to rise.. We'll see. I will keep on testing til CD18 just not to miss anything....
> 
> Don't know much about OPKs hun but I think if you had a temp drop followed by a rise and positive OPKs then O is due any minute...? Or could have happened within the last couple of days? :shrug:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not into 2-line OPK it's the first time i use it. Based on the instructions they can't be considered +. However, if my temp continues to rise up tom and the next that would put my O yesterday CD10 with low temp and almost + opk night of CD9. I just have to keep testing to make sure no 2nd line will appear and I have ovulated already.....Click to expand...

You should set up a business in fertility advice!! You know soooo much!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Today's opk below is so faint..... I guess CD9 should be considered +opk and I may have O'ed yesterday? If it's going faint instead of getting darker than CD9 maybe O just happened and my temp will continue to rise.. We'll see. I will keep on testing til CD18 just not to miss anything....
> 
> Don't know much about OPKs hun but I think if you had a temp drop followed by a rise and positive OPKs then O is due any minute...? Or could have happened within the last couple of days? :shrug:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not into 2-line OPK it's the first time i use it. Based on the instructions they can't be considered +. However, if my temp continues to rise up tom and the next that would put my O yesterday CD10 with low temp and almost + opk night of CD9. I just have to keep testing to make sure no 2nd line will appear and I have ovulated already.....Click to expand...
> 
> You should set up a business in fertility advice!! You know soooo much!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahahaha... That's the result of having Dr.Google by your side... I managed to check for opks and i got this where 2nd line started to appear and fade for a couple of days and showed up again then finally getting her + opk.... I'm guessing this is the case for me if my temps stay on the low side. Wild guess it will happen from CD15-18.....
 



Attached Files:







48bf82a84be0fc4f8df36cb392849bd3.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

Mary, my what a beautiful temp rise you have!


----------



## MrsB1982

That's so strange isn't it Daphne?

I think temping is the only true way of seeing what our bodies are up whilst TTC!! 

xxx


----------



## cutieq

MrsB1982 said:


> That's so strange isn't it Daphne?
> 
> I think temping is the only true way of seeing what our bodies are up whilst TTC!!
> 
> xxx

Nice temps for you too! I'm excited about the next few days for you ladies.


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> That's so strange isn't it Daphne?
> 
> I think temping is the only true way of seeing what our bodies are up whilst TTC!!
> 
> xxx

Yep... I even read an article where charting was basically used to avoid pregnancy by not having :sex: before O and only after the thermal shift. For TTC couples, it's a way of checking if :sex: is well-timed.


----------



## princess93

I think I'm out girls. 
AF looking like she is here 
Light bleeding red then sometimes brown 
I think I am out :'( 
I have been crying for an hour no sleep for me 

:angel: November, December 2013
:angel: February 2014


----------



## mdscpa

princess93 said:


> I think I'm out girls.
> AF looking like she is here
> Light bleeding red then sometimes brown
> I think I am out :'(
> I have been crying for an hour no sleep for me
> 
> :angel: November, December 2013
> :angel: February 2014

I'm so sorry hun.... I'm sure you'll get your :bfp: soon and unexpectedly....


----------



## MrsB1982

princess93 said:


> I think I'm out girls.
> AF looking like she is here
> Light bleeding red then sometimes brown
> I think I am out :'(
> I have been crying for an hour no sleep for me
> 
> :angel: November, December 2013
> :angel: February 2014

Really sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> That's so strange isn't it Daphne?
> 
> I think temping is the only true way of seeing what our bodies are up whilst TTC!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Nice temps for you too! I'm excited about the next few days for you ladies.Click to expand...

And you by the look of your chart lady :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB1982

Hey Jess, how are you doing? 

Your chart is looking great, any more tests done today? xx


----------



## melewen

princess93 said:


> I think I'm out girls.
> AF looking like she is here
> Light bleeding red then sometimes brown
> I think I am out :'(
> I have been crying for an hour no sleep for me
> 
> :angel: November, December 2013
> :angel: February 2014

I'm so sorry :( I know how that goes


----------



## MrsB1982

melewen said:


> princess93 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out girls.
> AF looking like she is here
> Light bleeding red then sometimes brown
> I think I am out :'(
> I have been crying for an hour no sleep for me
> 
> :angel: November, December 2013
> :angel: February 2014
> 
> I'm so sorry :( I know how that goesClick to expand...

Your chart is looking good Melewen...when are you planning on doing a test...?

Just been looking at the statistics on countdown to Pregnancy and I think I am going to do a HPT on 11DPO, that's 2 days away... xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=11


----------



## aidensmommy1

I took a test and I see a indent looking line...not sure about the color BUT no need to feel sorry about the bfn because I'm only 8-9dpo (I think I oed one day later than FF has it at so I may only be 8dpo today) so I still have plenty of time for a bfp to show. :) Most of the women with +opks before their bfps didn't get their BFPs until about 10-12dpo so hopefully that's the case for me. FX!


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> I took a test and I see a indent looking line...not sure about the color BUT no need to feel sorry about the bfn because I'm only 8-9dpo (I think I oed one day later than FF has it at so I may only be 8dpo today) so I still have plenty of time for a bfp to show. :) Most of the women with +opks before their bfps didn't get their BFPs until about 10-12dpo so hopefully that's the case for me. FX!

I am not testing now until at least 11DPO I have decided. That is unless I get temp drop under my CH line then I will just wait for AF to show up!! 

Can we see a pic of the FRER please....? xxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> That's so strange isn't it Daphne?
> 
> I think temping is the only true way of seeing what our bodies are up whilst TTC!!
> 
> xxx

So true! Thankfully I turned Daphne into a charting maniac like myself when she first came onto this thread :) lol. I love temping! I love chart stalking! FX we all have LOTS of :dust: this cycle!


----------



## Jrepp

I wasn't goin to test, but then I did. Another day another bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> I wasn't goin to test, but then I did. Another day another bfn

Hopefully its just a shy bubba as your chart is still looking good :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I took a test and I see a indent looking line...not sure about the color BUT no need to feel sorry about the bfn because I'm only 8-9dpo (I think I oed one day later than FF has it at so I may only be 8dpo today) so I still have plenty of time for a bfp to show. :) Most of the women with +opks before their bfps didn't get their BFPs until about 10-12dpo so hopefully that's the case for me. FX!
> 
> I am not testing now until at least 11DPO I have decided. That is unless I get temp drop under my CH line then I will just wait for AF to show up!!
> 
> Can we see a pic of the FRER please....? xxxClick to expand...

I'll have Kenna post it. I feel like there's not much to show lol but maybe u ladies will see something. 

and good idea waiting until 11dpo. I buy 20 cheapies for 1.99 off of eBay so I can feed my POAS habit that way and save the frers but I messed up and used the frer today instead of tomorrow. Oh well. I'm going to do another opk when I have to pee again and ill update about that too. FX for good news!


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX for u jess! Hopefully it was just a late implanter. I hope so! Ur temps are still looking good! FX VERYYYY tight!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

princess93 said:


> I think I'm out girls.
> AF looking like she is here
> Light bleeding red then sometimes brown
> I think I am out :'(
> I have been crying for an hour no sleep for me
> 
> :angel: November, December 2013
> :angel: February 2014

I'm so very sorry hun! Don't loose hope! It will happen xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

All in 1 day: bil/sil have baby boy.....named ocean lee
Other sil (you know the one) announces on Facebook they are 8 weeks along


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> All in 1 day: bil/sil have baby boy.....named ocean lee
> Other sil (you know the one) announces on Facebook they are 8 weeks along

Honestly sugar, your time will come and then you wont give a flying f**k what your BIL and SIL are up to!! :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> I wasn't goin to test, but then I did. Another day another bfn

I still have my fingers crossed for you!!!! :flower:
I am sure there is still lots of time for your BFP to become nice and strong for this cycle. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> All in 1 day: bil/sil have baby boy.....named ocean lee
> Other sil (you know the one) announces on Facebook they are 8 weeks along

I feel for you hun!!!!!! I'm so sorry for your struggle but I know that God will bless you with your baby soon!!!!! 

FX and tons of :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

You need to start charting Pam so I can stalk your temps like you do mine! :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I took a test and I see a indent looking line...not sure about the color BUT no need to feel sorry about the bfn because I'm only 8-9dpo (I think I oed one day later than FF has it at so I may only be 8dpo today) so I still have plenty of time for a bfp to show. :) Most of the women with +opks before their bfps didn't get their BFPs until about 10-12dpo so hopefully that's the case for me. FX!
> 
> I am not testing now until at least 11DPO I have decided. That is unless I get temp drop under my CH line then I will just wait for AF to show up!!
> 
> Can we see a pic of the FRER please....? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll have Kenna post it. I feel like there's not much to show lol but maybe u ladies will see something.
> 
> and good idea waiting until 11dpo. I buy 20 cheapies for 1.99 off of eBay so I can feed my POAS habit that way and save the frers but I messed up and used the frer today instead of tomorrow. Oh well. I'm going to do another opk when I have to pee again and ill update about that too. FX for good news!Click to expand...

I have about 4 cheapies left and one FRER for after AF is late!! :thumbup: 

I just hate seeing the negatives, they make me feel so down but feel like I want to test tomorrow with it being 10DPO! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> You need to start charting Pam so I can stalk your temps like you do mine! :haha:

Hahah I should hey. 
I'm just not quite ready to temp yet. This busted cycle was the first time ever that I used opks and they stressed me out majorly. :haha:
I'm going to use them only for a few cycles and if after 6 cycles no bfp I will start getting into full swing of things.

Don't loose hope though, I might change my mind and start sooner :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Still early on all the BFNs. The temps are too good to give up now!

Jess, I feel your pain. I've had two pregnancy announcements in the past week. One day someone will be uber envious of our posts too.. Just you wait!

Pam, I was 100% anti-charting. I thought it was too much work, but it's way less stressful for me now and I'm obsessed. Eliminates a lot of the guesswork and I even feel better prepared for BFN and it prevented me from testing early this cycle. I promise I'm not a sponsor for a thermometer company or anything hehe.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah Cutie you crack me up! Let's see how next cycle goes and take it from there. Part of me wants to temp badly, but DH wanted to take it easy and temping with beeping thermometer is gonna be a dead give-away :haha: I would like to rather be like "NTNP kind of worked" instead of him thinking I'm sneaking, which I probably am with the opks. I respect him and love him, but I just can't take a break right now, not when I want it so badly. Do you guys think I'm terrible?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> You need to start charting Pam so I can stalk your temps like you do mine! :haha:
> 
> Hahah I should hey.
> I'm just not quite ready to temp yet. This busted cycle was the first time ever that I used opks and they stressed me out majorly. :haha:
> I'm going to use them only for a few cycles and if after 6 cycles no bfp I will start getting into full swing of things.
> 
> Don't loose hope though, I might change my mind and start sooner :hugs:Click to expand...

Like the other ladies, i too suggest you include temping next cycle if this one's a bust... Could make you stress as you think but it really gives more information as to what is happening in your cycle. Some opks don't work with some women and only temping can help you pinpoint when O happened which will give you an idea whether your timing is right and how long your LP is. I was hesitant at first but as few cycles go on and because my fertility adviser MARY said :haha: , it is much of a help than a stressor. You just have to have a fixed time when to take it. 

Mary, you're good at convincing people... Please help :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess feel better hun! I'm sorry you keep having to deal with that. Announcements keep coming my way but I TRY and ignore them now (its so hard!). I just don't talk about it and try and make myself forget the persons even pregnant. I think ive become numb to it all. I still get that initial stab through my heart feeling and then I just feel numb after. Ur bfp needs to come!!! I do have a feeling ur going to get a slightly late bfp this cycle. I hope that feelings right! FX! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahah Cutie you crack me up! Let's see how next cycle goes and take it from there. Part of me wants to temp badly, but DH wanted to take it easy and temping with beeping thermometer is gonna be a dead give-away :haha: I would like to rather be like "NTNP kind of worked" instead of him thinking I'm sneaking, which I probably am with the opks. I respect him and love him, but I just can't take a break right now, not when I want it so badly. Do you guys think I'm terrible?

Nothing is terrible with wanting a baby so bad hun... This is normal and lots of women including us feels the same way..... I guess nothing is terrible than women who got pregnant and chose to abort their precious baby for NO REASON just because they don't want them... :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahah Cutie you crack me up! Let's see how next cycle goes and take it from there. Part of me wants to temp badly, but DH wanted to take it easy and temping with beeping thermometer is gonna be a dead give-away :haha: I would like to rather be like "NTNP kind of worked" instead of him thinking I'm sneaking, which I probably am with the opks. I respect him and love him, but I just can't take a break right now, not when I want it so badly. Do you guys think I'm terrible?

Terrible? Nope! I just told my DH a few months ago. He knew we were having sex and not on BC so duh genius we're trying! I only told him about the OPK and temps one day after a breakdown. I still take my opks in another bathroom and temp while he's sleeping. Some mornings I feel like a ninja so he knows but it's not directly in his face.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Its just difficult when I want it more at this moment than he does. After we were together for 4 years I proposed and then after 2 years I kind of had to beg and plead for a wedding date. It's not that he doesn't love me though. With him not working at the moment he is hesitant and I just cannot get him to commit to it 100% now. Frustrates me so much. We have sex but sometimes it's a bit of struggle to get it right in the fertile window. I don't want to stop trying and busting myself every single day trying to figure out how to get the finances just a bit better so that he cannot use that as an excuse. He is older and the town is small so it's not as easy to just look for a job. I have an interview lined up for him at estate agency and if all goes well and he feels like it he can be an agent and earn commission. 2 years ago his dad died at home and literally blew his last breath into my face before paramedics arrived so there is a lot of lingering depression for him there and he just sometimes feels he isn't ready for a baby yet. Sorry for the babble ladies


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary's FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MolGold

Oh Jess, sorry the day was so hard on you :( to see Family announcements on FB when they know how youre trying, is a bitch. 

I hope this is the cycle for you girls.. Pam, MrsB, Jess, Mary, cutie.. and those awaiting TWW as well. Kenna and the rest of you girls help us all keep it together in the face of BFNs and lifes troubles. I hope you dont mind me tagging along.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Molgold! I appreciate you still popping in to support us. We said stick together till everyone has bfp. Everone hasn't gotten bfp yet so you have some sticking to do :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Its just difficult when I want it more at this moment than he does. After we were together for 4 years I proposed and then after 2 years I kind of had to beg and plead for a wedding date. It's not that he doesn't love me though. With him not working at the moment he is hesitant and I just cannot get him to commit to it 100% now. Frustrates me so much. We have sex but sometimes it's a bit of struggle to get it right in the fertile window. I don't want to stop trying and busting myself every single day trying to figure out how to get the finances just a bit better so that he cannot use that as an excuse. He is older and the town is small so it's not as easy to just look for a job. I have an interview lined up for him at estate agency and if all goes well and he feels like it he can be an agent and earn commission. 2 years ago his dad died at home and literally blew his last breath into my face before paramedics arrived so there is a lot of lingering depression for him there and he just sometimes feels he isn't ready for a baby yet. Sorry for the babble ladies

My hubby doesn't know I am timing our BDs or that I temping or using OPKs too. He just thinks it's all daft though that's why!

Sounds like you guys are due a break sometime soon so let's hope the break starts with a BFP!!! xxx

P.s. I thought temping sounded ridiculous but it honestly makes you feel much calmer and in more control and like Daphne said you can even prep yourself for a BFN too so it's not such a shock.

Xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I promise I will start temping as soon as he says we are officially off our 'break'. Otherwise I can do it with normal thermometer as it doesn't beep and won't wake him... But don't know how accurate that would be :haha: I'm glad I'm not the only one that does opks without dh knowing :blush:


----------



## JerseyGirl98

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Its just difficult when I want it more at this moment than he does. After we were together for 4 years I proposed and then after 2 years I kind of had to beg and plead for a wedding date. It's not that he doesn't love me though. With him not working at the moment he is hesitant and I just cannot get him to commit to it 100% now. Frustrates me so much. We have sex but sometimes it's a bit of struggle to get it right in the fertile window. I don't want to stop trying and busting myself every single day trying to figure out how to get the finances just a bit better so that he cannot use that as an excuse. He is older and the town is small so it's not as easy to just look for a job. I have an interview lined up for him at estate agency and if all goes well and he feels like it he can be an agent and earn commission. 2 years ago his dad died at home and literally blew his last breath into my face before paramedics arrived so there is a lot of lingering depression for him there and he just sometimes feels he isn't ready for a baby yet. Sorry for the babble ladies

Hey, I hope all goes well with you and your husband. I can see how that could be stressful. My husband's mom passed a few years ago and I think it still bothers him and it manifests in ways that are not positive. He's usually not happy at home and I constantly have to remind him of his attitude. Sometimes I just want out because its not fair to me. But, I'm in it for better or for worse so gotta keep pushing on...just adds to the stress of trying to conceive. Some days are good but they don't seem to last. What can I say? Have to be happy for myself...good thing I could get over his bull quickly.


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Jrepp said:


> All in 1 day: bil/sil have baby boy.....named ocean lee
> Other sil (you know the one) announces on Facebook they are 8 weeks along

That's okay....best thing comes to those who wait! :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, just wanna give an update before we sleep... I did opk for tonight and it's darker again still wet though will just take the photo tomorrow to see once it really dried up. Also the opk this morning became dark when we got home maybe it's still wet when i took it this morning and of course DH took the photo this time again since he always make it clear. He edited it on my phone by putting dates, cds and time taken.... Think i'm still few days away from o'ing maybe another day,2 or 3....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

Pic for 3 day opk.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jrepp

Maybe it's just me, but I find it highly odd that neither my bil or sil have posted anything on Facebook or told anyone weight/size or shown any pics.....but every 5-10 minutes my bil posts something on Facebook about government rants and save the planet stuff.

I found a place that does free semen analysis but my husband won't do it this month. Good thing there is another one next month! I also scheduled my follow up with the re for November 10 and have a free 15 minute consult with an re over the phone on Thursday.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I HIGHLY feel ur pain today! I just said to u that Ive become numb to bfp announcements but I am BEYOND angry right now! My bffs little sister, who's 19 (she's basically my little sister, known her since she was born) and her and ONE of her stupid bfs TAGGED ME on FB in their pregnancy announcement!!!! Like seriously!? I would have much rathered to not have know AT ALL! I can't take this. Its literally EVERY girl I know and am close to in real life or are family members have gotten BFP's in the last year...most of them have been finding out ever since I was told I was suffering from infertility. I am so hurt and angry all at the same time. If she was going to tell me, why not actually tell ME personally HERSELF when she knows what I've been going through. To me it seems very rude and careless. I don't even go on FB anymore because of it all and my mom just had to say "did u see angel tagged you on FB about her pregnancy?" and I just started balling. I'm praying my bfp comes or ill be really let down after this news :(.
Jess, I pray more than ever that we get our BFP's ASAP! Its OUR turn! Enough is a enough! Seriously...


----------



## aidensmommy1

And jess, ur temp really has me thinking u may def still get a bfp this cycle. I'm praying for you! I always pray for you <3


----------



## Jrepp

I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......

Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......
> 
> Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too

ur not whiny. I'm just as bad! (as u know). We can't really help it when we've been ttc for SO long and while we're waiting for our BFP's, having so many people close to us being so inconsiderate of our feelings DOES NOT HELP! I 100% get how ur feeling jess, I truly do. My heart is broken right now. Its times like this when I wish I had you and the other ladies here in person. Then we could cry and get angry together. I could go on about everything for days so its much too long for me to type on here lol. How do they even find out the sex at 10wks?! Ive NEVER heard of that, no matter what risks ppl have...


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......
> 
> Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too

Aww you aren't whiny! :hugs:

Yeah, 35 is the new 25 these days. I can imagine that 45 would be a diff story (but maybe not anymore...ladies are having babies older and older!). I hate that you are going through this, I hope they don't steal your gender reveal party idea!!! I just try to keep most things secret so that people won't steal my ideas lol. I'm selfish sometimes!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Pic for 3 day opk.

Def getting darker!!!! O will be here before you know it! FX for lucky cycle!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......
> 
> Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too
> 
> Aww you aren't whiny! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, 35 is the new 25 these days. I can imagine that 45 would be a diff story (but maybe not anymore...ladies are having babies older and older!). I hate that you are going through this, I hope they don't steal your gender reveal party idea!!! I just try to keep most things secret so that people won't steal my ideas lol. I'm selfish sometimes!!!Click to expand...

I'm about to post that stuff all over the place so everyone will know it's my idea so if she steals it everyone will know


----------



## cutieq

Neither of you are whiny. You're just typing out thoughts that most, if not all of us, have. 

Md, I hope you're not reading this and you off getting some bd in!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......
> 
> Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too
> 
> Aww you aren't whiny! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, 35 is the new 25 these days. I can imagine that 45 would be a diff story (but maybe not anymore...ladies are having babies older and older!). I hate that you are going through this, I hope they don't steal your gender reveal party idea!!! I just try to keep most things secret so that people won't steal my ideas lol. I'm selfish sometimes!!!Click to expand...

I'm the same way! Even with baby names and such lol. Everyone's getting pregnant first so its a good thing I do keep it a secret!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......
> 
> Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too
> 
> Aww you aren't whiny! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, 35 is the new 25 these days. I can imagine that 45 would be a diff story (but maybe not anymore...ladies are having babies older and older!). I hate that you are going through this, I hope they don't steal your gender reveal party idea!!! I just try to keep most things secret so that people won't steal my ideas lol. I'm selfish sometimes!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to post that stuff all over the place so everyone will know it's my idea so if she steals it everyone will knowClick to expand...

I would for sure!!!! Thats what I did w aiden. I posted his name EVERYWHERE (after finding out my SIL was talking about *hoping* to have her baby first to steal my name because we got pregnant at the same time 7yrs ago) so I shared the name before my SIL could steal it lmao. But hey, it worked! :)


----------



## cutieq

I had a friend tell me today she was thinking about a name I said. It's a very out of the box name so I'm like really?! Neither of us is pregnant and I'm not sold on the name but it definitely gave me the heads-up that she's an idea stealer!

Also, had a very close friend to me that knows our situation tell me she's pregnant with #2. Didn't plan it, random bd one night and she's all "this was way too easy" thanks for the slap in the face!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> I had a friend tell me today she was thinking about a name I said. It's a very out of the box name so I'm like really?! Neither of us is pregnant and I'm not sold on the name but it definitely gave me the heads-up that she's an idea stealer!
> 
> Also, had a very close friend to me that knows our situation tell me she's pregnant with #2. Didn't plan it, random bd one night and she's all "this was way too easy" thanks for the slap in the face!

Wowwwwwwww. How rude!!


----------



## Jrepp

Rude rude rude rude rude!


----------



## MolGold

Its like the rude people of the world have aligned to make my girls here distraught! :hugs: so sorry you girls have to face this. 

I hope n pray for BFPs for all this cycle..! Jess and Mary get it started already!! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Its just difficult when I want it more at this moment than he does. After we were together for 4 years I proposed and then after 2 years I kind of had to beg and plead for a wedding date. It's not that he doesn't love me though. With him not working at the moment he is hesitant and I just cannot get him to commit to it 100% now. Frustrates me so much. We have sex but sometimes it's a bit of struggle to get it right in the fertile window. I don't want to stop trying and busting myself every single day trying to figure out how to get the finances just a bit better so that he cannot use that as an excuse. He is older and the town is small so it's not as easy to just look for a job. I have an interview lined up for him at estate agency and if all goes well and he feels like it he can be an agent and earn commission. 2 years ago his dad died at home and literally blew his last breath into my face before paramedics arrived so there is a lot of lingering depression for him there and he just sometimes feels he isn't ready for a baby yet. Sorry for the babble ladies
> 
> Hey, I hope all goes well with you and your husband. I can see how that could be stressful. My husband's mom passed a few years ago and I think it still bothers him and it manifests in ways that are not positive. He's usually not happy at home and I constantly have to remind him of his attitude. Sometimes I just want out because its not fair to me. But, I'm in it for better or for worse so gotta keep pushing on...just adds to the stress of trying to conceive. Some days are good but they don't seem to last. What can I say? Have to be happy for myself...good thing I could get over his bull quickly.Click to expand...

Thanks, hun! I hope our break comes soon... who knows maybe I'll win the lottery and it will be smooth sailing from there. Mmm. maybe I should play the lottery first :haha:
I know he is hesitant now but I'm sure that if I fell pregnant he would be such a good dad and that all his views and fears would vanish like mist in front of the sun. 



mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, just wanna give an update before we sleep... I did opk for tonight and it's darker again still wet though will just take the photo tomorrow to see once it really dried up. Also the opk this morning became dark when we got home maybe it's still wet when i took it this morning and of course DH took the photo this time again since he always make it clear. He edited it on my phone by putting dates, cds and time taken.... Think i'm still few days away from o'ing maybe another day,2 or 3....

Looks to me like night time is your better testing time as they are always darker. FX o gets here soon so that the BFP can come sooner as well! :dust:



Jrepp said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find it highly odd that neither my bil or sil have posted anything on Facebook or told anyone weight/size or shown any pics.....but every 5-10 minutes my bil posts something on Facebook about government rants and save the planet stuff.
> 
> I found a place that does free semen analysis but my husband won't do it this month. Good thing there is another one next month! I also scheduled my follow up with the re for November 10 and have a free 15 minute consult with an re over the phone on Thursday.

Good luck with your appointments. Hope all goes well and that there is just good news all around! :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......
> 
> Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too
> 
> ur not whiny. I'm just as bad! (as u know). We can't really help it when we've been ttc for SO long and while we're waiting for our BFP's, having so many people close to us being so inconsiderate of our feelings DOES NOT HELP! I 100% get how ur feeling jess, I truly do. My heart is broken right now. Its times like this when I wish I had you and the other ladies here in person. Then we could cry and get angry together. I could go on about everything for days so its much too long for me to type on here lol. How do they even find out the sex at 10wks?! Ive NEVER heard of that, no matter what risks ppl have...Click to expand...

I don't think either of you are whiney. I have had a babble or 2 on here as well and it has always helped me to speak to all of you ladies. You guys understand what I'm feeling etc. We all share in each other's troubles and heartaches and I hope you guys will always trust us enough to share your feelings.
I wish the best of luck to both of you! Your temps and everything else is still above the cover line (yes, I googled some). 
FX for this cycle ladies. 



Jrepp said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I know you guys must think I'm the whiniest little bugger on here, but I've got to get this out somewhere safe. As you all well know my husbands eldest brother and wife just announced at 8 weeks that they are expecting a baby. I was just reading on my moms facebook messages that they are going to find out the sex at 10 weeks because "she is considered high risk because she's 35" WTF. Just because your 35 doesn't mean you are high risk.....it just means you are higher risk than say a 25 year old. Whatever right......
> 
> Guaranteed they still my gender reveal party idea too
> 
> Aww you aren't whiny! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, 35 is the new 25 these days. I can imagine that 45 would be a diff story (but maybe not anymore...ladies are having babies older and older!). I hate that you are going through this, I hope they don't steal your gender reveal party idea!!! I just try to keep most things secret so that people won't steal my ideas lol. I'm selfish sometimes!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to post that stuff all over the place so everyone will know it's my idea so if she steals it everyone will knowClick to expand...

Post away!! If she can haver her own baby she can have her OWN party ideas and not yours!



cutieq said:


> I had a friend tell me today she was thinking about a name I said. It's a very out of the box name so I'm like really?! Neither of us is pregnant and I'm not sold on the name but it definitely gave me the heads-up that she's an idea stealer!
> 
> Also, had a very close friend to me that knows our situation tell me she's pregnant with #2. Didn't plan it, random bd one night and she's all "this was way too easy" thanks for the slap in the face!

I would just about hit that friend on the mouth so hard that she would spend a week brushing her teeth through her a-hole!!!! :growlmad:

While growing up I always had more guy friends and this lasted straight through High School. DH and I started dating when I was 19 so my focus shifted a bit. Anyway I had more guy friends because girls are biatches!
NOT you ladies though!! because we all share in the same struggle we know how to be considerate of each other and that is how life is suppose to be, everyone being considerate of the next.


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies, i hope you girls be ok soon.... We are just really becoming so sensitive when it comes to other's pregnancy esp. when they are people we personally know.. WE WILL HAVE OUR OWN SOON..... :happydance:

Below pics are from CD11 opks, see how evening's opk become a little darker after it dried.... 

Temp went down as expected it would no :sex: so a little bit down if temp shoot back up tomorrow. I just hope it stays on the low side for a couple more days....
 



Attached Files:







CD 11 - 16-09-2014 .V1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









CD 11 - 16-09-2014 .V2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Hello Ladies, i hope you girls be ok soon.... We are just really becoming so sensitive when it comes to other's pregnancy esp. when they are people we personally know.. WE WILL HAVE OUR OWN SOON..... :happydance:
> 
> Below pics are from CD11 opks, see how evening's opk become a little darker after it dried....
> 
> Temp went down as expected it would no :sex: so a little bit down if temp shoot back up tomorrow. I just hope it stays on the low side for a couple more days....

Your tests look like they are progressing nicely! FX that you still have some time for BD to catch the eggy!
Bring on the BFP's we no scared :happydance:


----------



## MrsB1982

Girls I feel like crying!!!! :cry:

My temp is dropping and when I checked for CM and CP this morning, I am dry until I check CP then I got a creamy CM but it was kind of tinged, not white :nope: I think the :witch: is on her way :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Girls I feel like crying!!!! :cry:
> 
> My temp is dropping and when I checked for CM and CP this morning, I am dry until I check CP then I got a creamy CM but it was kind of tinged, not white :nope: I think the :witch: is on her way :cry:

NO she is not.... she will just have to stay away. Maybe it's IB bleed if your cm is tinged pinkish? Try and keep faith hun!

Lots of pregnant ladies have creamy cm in the early stages so creamy cm is not necessarily bad! 

I still have my FX and lots of :dust: 
:hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies, I scheduled my GYN appointment for 7 October. Sometimes I have the ovary cramps and sometimes I don't. 

I would rather have the GYN do a full internal exam and tell me all is normal than going back to the GP. Luckily I got my GP to give me a referral letter the last time I was there.

Just wish it wasn't such a long wait still.


----------



## MrsB1982

I cant even tell you the colour! It was like a yellowish kind of colour...? :shrug:

Keep EVERYTHING crossed for me girls!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

OPK from this morning 10DPO... xxx
 



Attached Files:







10DPO OPK_opt.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Hello Ladies, i hope you girls be ok soon.... We are just really becoming so sensitive when it comes to other's pregnancy esp. when they are people we personally know.. WE WILL HAVE OUR OWN SOON..... :happydance:
> 
> Below pics are from CD11 opks, see how evening's opk become a little darker after it dried....
> 
> Temp went down as expected it would no :sex: so a little bit down if temp shoot back up tomorrow. I just hope it stays on the low side for a couple more days....

Everything crossed for you, Hun!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> I cant even tell you the colour! It was like a yellowish kind of colour...? :shrug:
> 
> Keep EVERYTHING crossed for me girls!!!! xxx

Everything crossed so tightly I might pop something in my head!!!!! :hugs:

I've read symptoms by dpo my very first tww to see if I could spot something there and came across a lot of forums where ladies said that they had the yellowish / almost "greenish" tinge to cm. 
But with everything in ttc this could be preggo symptom and also could be normal.

I don't want to get your hopes up, but I also don't want you to lose hope when there is still.
Think positive thoughts and focus on breathing nice and deep. We're with you every step of the way! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Girls I feel like crying!!!! :cry:
> 
> My temp is dropping and when I checked for CM and CP this morning, I am dry until I check CP then I got a creamy CM but it was kind of tinged, not white :nope: I think the :witch: is on her way :cry:

She is not welcome here, no!!!!!!! FX she stays away :)


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies, I scheduled my GYN appointment for 7 October. Sometimes I have the ovary cramps and sometimes I don't.
> 
> I would rather have the GYN do a full internal exam and tell me all is normal than going back to the GP. Luckily I got my GP to give me a referral letter the last time I was there.
> 
> Just wish it wasn't such a long wait still.

Glad you are going to see a professional about getting this sorted hun. GPs are freaking useless!!! :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies, I scheduled my GYN appointment for 7 October. Sometimes I have the ovary cramps and sometimes I don't.
> 
> I would rather have the GYN do a full internal exam and tell me all is normal than going back to the GP. Luckily I got my GP to give me a referral letter the last time I was there.
> 
> Just wish it wasn't such a long wait still.

Well, hopefully time will fly till your appt :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> I cant even tell you the colour! It was like a yellowish kind of colour...? :shrug:
> 
> Keep EVERYTHING crossed for me girls!!!! xxx
> 
> Everything crossed so tightly I might pop something in my head!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I've read symptoms by dpo my very first tww to see if I could spot something there and came across a lot of forums where ladies said that they had the yellowish / almost "greenish" tinge to cm.
> But with everything in ttc this could be preggo symptom and also could be normal.
> 
> I don't want to get your hopes up, but I also don't want you to lose hope when there is still.
> Think positive thoughts and focus on breathing nice and deep. We're with you every step of the way! :dust:Click to expand...

You are a star hun and always make me feel loads better! 

Wish I could you proper hug but here's a virtual one for now :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

Kenna, I cannot believe your chart now!! So it goes from being a zig-zag to a perfectly parallel line?!? 

Does this mean you O'd on the day of the big drop and you are now in LP? xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Kenna, I cannot believe your chart now!! So it goes from being a zig-zag to a perfectly parallel line?!?
> 
> Does this mean you O'd on the day of the big drop and you are now in LP? xxx

Maybe! I don't even know lol :) maybe I'm 2 dpo, or maybe I'm 3 dpo! I guess we shall find out :)


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, I cannot believe your chart now!! So it goes from being a zig-zag to a perfectly parallel line?!?
> 
> Does this mean you O'd on the day of the big drop and you are now in LP? xxx
> 
> Maybe! I don't even know lol :) maybe I'm 2 dpo, or maybe I'm 3 dpo! I guess we shall find out :)Click to expand...

Did you time BD then do you reckon if you did O either 2 or 3 days ago...? I hope so!!! :happydance: We all need BFP's now, my nerves cant handle the drama anymore that comes with TTC!!!! :nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

I bd the day of O or the day before, so I got it covered a bit :)


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> I bd the day of O or the day before, so I got it covered a bit :)

Woop woop!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I scheduled my GYN appointment for 7 October. Sometimes I have the ovary cramps and sometimes I don't.
> 
> I would rather have the GYN do a full internal exam and tell me all is normal than going back to the GP. Luckily I got my GP to give me a referral letter the last time I was there.
> 
> Just wish it wasn't such a long wait still.
> 
> Glad you are going to see a professional about getting this sorted hun. GPs are freaking useless!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks. My GP is actually one of the best that I've had and it helps that he is not at all unpleasant on the eye :haha:
He told me when I was there the last time that he would give me the meds because the GYN would have done the exact same thing but that if it doesn't get better and I still worry I can come back and get another referral letter to go to the GYN. 

So appointment made and I will go and see the GYN. Not looking forward to it much though. More because I'm "afraid" of strange men looking at my vajayjay.
One of my biggest secrets - was raped by rugby teacher when I was about 17 so it kind of makes me go ballistic freak out when I have to go to GYN. :nope:
Anyway that happened long ago, I dealt with it, blocked it and moved on! I'm too awesome to dwell and hurt myself over something that cannot be changed :winkwink:

My first GYN appointment when I had the cysts the first time was the WORST, I think I spent like 15 minutes crying before allowing the doc into the room. I then became comfortable with him and he knew my story so he knew how to treat me. 
We've moved since and driving almost 4 hours (more than 300km) to see my old GYN is unfortunately out of the question.
Will just try to have same faith in the bedside manner of the new GYN.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> OPK from this morning 10DPO... xxx

I see nice and faint line there! I hope it is good news!


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> OPK from this morning 10DPO... xxx
> 
> I see nice and faint line there! I hope it is good news!Click to expand...

Got brownish tinged CM now...I am out girls, the :witch: is slowly but surely on her way...:cry:

Feel like such a failure.


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> OPK from this morning 10DPO... xxx
> 
> I see nice and faint line there! I hope it is good news!Click to expand...
> 
> Got brownish tinged CM now...I am out girls, the :witch: is slowly but surely on her way...:cry:
> 
> Feel like such a failure.Click to expand...

:( oh no, Hun. Don't feel like a failure, you tried your best. I've been at this for over four years, and I've had my ups and downs. But just know that you will have more chances to conceive, and that your LO is going to be in your arms before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> I cant even tell you the colour! It was like a yellowish kind of colour...? :shrug:
> 
> Keep EVERYTHING crossed for me girls!!!! xxx
> 
> Everything crossed so tightly I might pop something in my head!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I've read symptoms by dpo my very first tww to see if I could spot something there and came across a lot of forums where ladies said that they had the yellowish / almost "greenish" tinge to cm.
> But with everything in ttc this could be preggo symptom and also could be normal.
> 
> I don't want to get your hopes up, but I also don't want you to lose hope when there is still.
> Think positive thoughts and focus on breathing nice and deep. We're with you every step of the way! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You are a star hun and always make me feel loads better!
> 
> Wish I could you proper hug but here's a virtual one for now :hugs:Click to expand...

Virtual hug accepted and returned :hugs:



Wishing1010 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, I cannot believe your chart now!! So it goes from being a zig-zag to a perfectly parallel line?!?
> 
> Does this mean you O'd on the day of the big drop and you are now in LP? xxx
> 
> Maybe! I don't even know lol :) maybe I'm 2 dpo, or maybe I'm 3 dpo! I guess we shall find out :)Click to expand...

:happydance: cannot wait for your bfp. You got to bd around the right time and this is going to be it! 



MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> OPK from this morning 10DPO... xxx
> 
> I see nice and faint line there! I hope it is good news!Click to expand...
> 
> Got brownish tinged CM now...I am out girls, the :witch: is slowly but surely on her way...:cry:
> 
> Feel like such a failure.Click to expand...

You are not a failure honey!!!!!!! Please don't be too hard on yourself if the witch does actually show.
I hope it isn't her and still crossing my fingers for you.

Many moons and pages ago one of the ladies posted a Bible scripture that came down to it that when God blesses you he will do it at the time that you are more than ready to handle it.
We just need to trust that He truly knows the best time even if we don't always agree with it.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> OPK from this morning 10DPO... xxx
> 
> I see nice and faint line there! I hope it is good news!Click to expand...
> 
> Got brownish tinged CM now...I am out girls, the :witch: is slowly but surely on her way...:cry:
> 
> Feel like such a failure.Click to expand...

Keeping everything crossed for you hun. It could be IB since it could happen anywhere from 7-12dpo..... Just don't lose hope hun.... We'll find out soon your :bfp: (i hope it is) and how long your LP is. Either way, at least you'll have answers.


----------



## MrsB1982

Just found this so really hoping that its IB and NOT AF!!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php


----------



## mdscpa

Here's this morning's opk... still faint but of course not too good at taking photos... I will of course have my DH take it again together with tonight's test.... thought i'd get darker than previous test because of low temp....
 



Attached Files:







10668287_976807795669379_654273618_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsB1982

So according to Countdown to Pregnancy, my average cycle length is 29 days (shortest cycle 26 but was still using BC then and longest cycle 32 days)...if I count 27th August as my first day of this cycle, then AF is due from 21st Sept. So its kind of too early to have AF symptoms at CD22...right? :shrug: This is if I count the very light spotting which started around the 24th August as CD1. If so, then this makes me currently @ CD25 so the :witch: could be on her way...:cry:

But...if I count 27th Aug as my CD1 which is the day I had proper menses, then my average cycle length is 31 (shortest cycle length 29, longest cycle length 32), then I am CD22 so AF shouldn't be turning up until at least 24th Sept!!!

Argh!! I am driving myself crazy! I HATE TWW!!!!!!!!:grr:


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> So according to Countdown to Pregnancy, my average cycle length is 29 days (shortest cycle 26 but was still using BC then and longest cycle 32 days)...if I count 27th August as my first day of this cycle, then AF is due from 21st Sept. So its kind of too early to have AF symptoms at CD22...right? :shrug:
> 
> But...if the very light spotting which started around the 24th August was the start of my cycle and CD1, then that makes me currently @ CD25 so the :witch: could be on her way...:cry:
> 
> Argh!! I am driving myself crazy! I HATE TWW!!!!!!!!:grr:

FX for implantation!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Here's this morning's opk... still faint but of course not too good at taking photos... I will of course have my DH take it again together with tonight's test.... thought i'd get darker than previous test because of low temp....

Keep BD'ing! I bet it will be really dark later :)


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> Here's this morning's opk... still faint but of course not too good at taking photos... I will of course have my DH take it again together with tonight's test.... thought i'd get darker than previous test because of low temp....

Get your BNGT on xxx


----------



## cutieq

Hoping it's ib! Seems a little early for AF. This is the toughest time of the wait. Hugs! 

Kenna I'm with you totally on the idk what's going on. My temps turned into a rollercoaster ride apparently. I psyched myself up for a perfectly high chart this cycle apparently. 

Pam, you will feel so much better after getting some tests done. Either gives you answers or gives you a plan of action.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> So according to Countdown to Pregnancy, my average cycle length is 29 days (shortest cycle 26 but was still using BC then and longest cycle 32 days)...if I count 27th August as my first day of this cycle, then AF is due from 21st Sept. So its kind of too early to have AF symptoms at CD22...right? :shrug: This is if I count the very light spotting which started around the 24th August as CD1. If so, then this makes me currently @ CD25 so the :witch: could be on her way...:cry:
> 
> But...if I count 27th Aug as my CD1 which is the day I had proper menses, then my average cycle length is 31 (shortest cycle length 29, longest cycle length 32), then I am CD22 so AF shouldn't be turning up until at least 24th Sept!!!
> 
> Argh!! I am driving myself crazy! I HATE TWW!!!!!!!!:grr:

I think that the 1st day of proper flow is cycle day 1 (ladies correct me if I am wrong). I would then also think af would be too early. 

FX for IB and a baby bump coming your way! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well there goes my high temp. Its still .2 above the rest I guess. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm feeling out today, esp after my friends little sister tagging me in HER stupid pregnancy announcement. Ugh. My belly feels hard at the bottom and opk is still pretty positive. I'm so confused. I'm going to just wait it out the rest of the month and not test unless AF is actually late. I need to get myself prepared for AF to show her ugly face (as usual). I hope alot of others get their bfps this cycle! We need some more BFP's in here!!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Hoping it's ib! Seems a little early for AF. This is the toughest time of the wait. Hugs!
> 
> Kenna I'm with you totally on the idk what's going on. My temps turned into a rollercoaster ride apparently. I psyched myself up for a perfectly high chart this cycle apparently.
> 
> Pam, you will feel so much better after getting some tests done. Either gives you answers or gives you a plan of action.

Stupid temps!!! Wish they would make up their minds for both of us! Your chart still looks good, don't worry too much about the early temps!


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Hoping it's ib! Seems a little early for AF. This is the toughest time of the wait. Hugs!
> 
> Kenna I'm with you totally on the idk what's going on. My temps turned into a rollercoaster ride apparently. I psyched myself up for a perfectly high chart this cycle apparently.
> 
> Pam, you will feel so much better after getting some tests done. Either gives you answers or gives you a plan of action.

Your chart has gone crazy too Cutieq!! :dohh: What does it mean?!?!?!? Argh!! 

Not feeling the drama today at all ladies!! Think I am going to have a breakdown!!! :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> So according to Countdown to Pregnancy, my average cycle length is 29 days (shortest cycle 26 but was still using BC then and longest cycle 32 days)...if I count 27th August as my first day of this cycle, then AF is due from 21st Sept. So its kind of too early to have AF symptoms at CD22...right? :shrug: This is if I count the very light spotting which started around the 24th August as CD1. If so, then this makes me currently @ CD25 so the :witch: could be on her way...:cry:
> 
> But...if I count 27th Aug as my CD1 which is the day I had proper menses, then my average cycle length is 31 (shortest cycle length 29, longest cycle length 32), then I am CD22 so AF shouldn't be turning up until at least 24th Sept!!!
> 
> Argh!! I am driving myself crazy! I HATE TWW!!!!!!!!:grr:
> 
> I think that the 1st day of proper flow is cycle day 1 (ladies correct me if I am wrong). I would then also think af would be too early.
> 
> FX for IB and a baby bump coming your way! :hugs:Click to expand...

You are correct, CD1 of AF is a full flow, not just spotting


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well there goes my high temp. Its still .2 above the rest I guess. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm feeling out today, esp after my friends little sister tagging me in HER stupid pregnancy announcement. Ugh. My belly feels hard at the bottom and opk is still pretty positive. I'm so confused. I'm going to just wait it out the rest of the month and not test unless AF is actually late. I need to get myself prepared for AF to show her ugly face (as usual). I hope alot of others get their bfps this cycle! We need some more BFP's in here!!

Still looking great, Hun! FX that the witch stays away.

Oh so I had a dream that I had a personal helicopter that only took 10 mins to fly up and come see you. so, I surprised you and our families got together and went to a lake to go swimming! It was a fun day lol. And your family had a log cabin right on the lake and it was so pretty! Silly dream, huh? Sounds like it would be awesome though!


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well there goes my high temp. Its still .2 above the rest I guess. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm feeling out today, esp after my friends little sister tagging me in HER stupid pregnancy announcement. Ugh. My belly feels hard at the bottom and opk is still pretty positive. I'm so confused. I'm going to just wait it out the rest of the month and not test unless AF is actually late. I need to get myself prepared for AF to show her ugly face (as usual). I hope alot of others get their bfps this cycle! We need some more BFP's in here!!

:hugs:

My temps have dropped too hun and I have had brownish tinged CM this morning (when I do have any, its pretty dry down there atm!). I am having funny cramps on and off, lower back pain (but that's nothing new!) and got nausea still on and off...these are all of pre :witch: symptoms too of course which is helpful...not!!

Right, lets make a pact, no more testing until AF is actually late, that way we can gear each other up for IF the :witch: arrives as we are both around 10DPO now.

Deal...? xxxx


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well there goes my high temp. Its still .2 above the rest I guess. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm feeling out today, esp after my friends little sister tagging me in HER stupid pregnancy announcement. Ugh. My belly feels hard at the bottom and opk is still pretty positive. I'm so confused. I'm going to just wait it out the rest of the month and not test unless AF is actually late. I need to get myself prepared for AF to show her ugly face (as usual). I hope alot of others get their bfps this cycle! We need some more BFP's in here!!
> 
> Still looking great, Hun! FX that the witch stays away.
> 
> Oh so I had a dream that I had a personal helicopter that only took 10 mins to fly up and come see you. so, I surprised you and our families got together and went to a lake to go swimming! It was a fun day lol. And your family had a log cabin right on the lake and it was so pretty! Silly dream, huh? Sounds like it would be awesome though!Click to expand...

That sounds like an amazing dream! :thumbup:

If only we all had helicopters, or private jets...then we could all actually meet up! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> I had a friend tell me today she was thinking about a name I said. It's a very out of the box name so I'm like really?! Neither of us is pregnant and I'm not sold on the name but it definitely gave me the heads-up that she's an idea stealer!
> 
> Also, had a very close friend to me that knows our situation tell me she's pregnant with #2. Didn't plan it, random bd one night and she's all "this was way too easy" thanks for the slap in the face!

ugh! Nothing makes me more mad than "it is so easy!", "I can sneeze and get pregnant"...Its definitely a giant slap in the face!! Thats how my bffs little sister is and she JUST announced it yest and already has said "come on Mary, I dont get what's taking you so long to join us all!" I said back, "Dont you think id be pregnant right now if I had the power over it?" Idk if these ppl are thinking I'm purposely struggling or what lol. I wish every person like that could walk a day in our shoes and see how WE feel on our end, u know? People are really inconsiderate of others, even if they dont mean to be and of course ttc is a really touchy subject.


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I had a friend tell me today she was thinking about a name I said. It's a very out of the box name so I'm like really?! Neither of us is pregnant and I'm not sold on the name but it definitely gave me the heads-up that she's an idea stealer!
> 
> Also, had a very close friend to me that knows our situation tell me she's pregnant with #2. Didn't plan it, random bd one night and she's all "this was way too easy" thanks for the slap in the face!
> 
> ugh! Nothing makes me more mad than "it is so easy!", "I can sneeze and get pregnant"...Its definitely a giant slap in the face!! Thats how my bffs little sister is and she JUST announced it yest and already has said "come on Mary, I dont get what's taking you so long to join us all!" I said back, "Dont you think id be pregnant right now if I had the power over it?" Idk if these ppl are thinking I'm purposely struggling or what lol. I wish every person like that could walk a day in our shoes and see how WE feel on our end, u know? People are really inconsiderate of others, even if they dont mean to be and of course ttc is a really touchy subject.Click to expand...

I'm with you guys! Women who just fall on without trying to either are lying and did try to but don't like to admit or are just extremely lucky! 

I must admit, I was one of them. My hubby and I decided we wanted a baby so I came off the pill and just assumed that was all I needed to do...and it was! I fell on within 2 months of trying but then miscarried at 6 weeks. I was devastated so took a couple of months off then decided I was ready to try again, the next month I was pregnant! I didn't know any of the info I do now so God only knows how I managed to strike it lucky twice!! 

Making a baby is the easiest and also the most complicated thing in the world!! :shrug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well there goes my high temp. Its still .2 above the rest I guess. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm feeling out today, esp after my friends little sister tagging me in HER stupid pregnancy announcement. Ugh. My belly feels hard at the bottom and opk is still pretty positive. I'm so confused. I'm going to just wait it out the rest of the month and not test unless AF is actually late. I need to get myself prepared for AF to show her ugly face (as usual). I hope alot of others get their bfps this cycle! We need some more BFP's in here!!
> 
> Still looking great, Hun! FX that the witch stays away.
> 
> Oh so I had a dream that I had a personal helicopter that only took 10 mins to fly up and come see you. so, I surprised you and our families got together and went to a lake to go swimming! It was a fun day lol. And your family had a log cabin right on the lake and it was so pretty! Silly dream, huh? Sounds like it would be awesome though!Click to expand...

omg it would be soo awesome if that dream came true! Thats my lottery plan...buying a helicopter JUST to fly down for the day whenever I want! Lol :) 


I see ur most likely 2dpo Kenna! I dont know how I missed that yest! AND you BDed at the absolute perfect timing! Yay!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I had a friend tell me today she was thinking about a name I said. It's a very out of the box name so I'm like really?! Neither of us is pregnant and I'm not sold on the name but it definitely gave me the heads-up that she's an idea stealer!
> 
> Also, had a very close friend to me that knows our situation tell me she's pregnant with #2. Didn't plan it, random bd one night and she's all "this was way too easy" thanks for the slap in the face!
> 
> ugh! Nothing makes me more mad than "it is so easy!", "I can sneeze and get pregnant"...Its definitely a giant slap in the face!! Thats how my bffs little sister is and she JUST announced it yest and already has said "come on Mary, I dont get what's taking you so long to join us all!" I said back, "Dont you think id be pregnant right now if I had the power over it?" Idk if these ppl are thinking I'm purposely struggling or what lol. I wish every person like that could walk a day in our shoes and see how WE feel on our end, u know? People are really inconsiderate of others, even if they dont mean to be and of course ttc is a really touchy subject.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you guys! Women who just fall on without trying to either are lying and did try to but don't like to admit or are just extremely lucky!
> 
> I must admit, I was one of them. My hubby and I decided we wanted a baby so I came off the pill and just assumed that was all I needed to do...and it was! I fell on within 2 months of trying but then miscarried at 6 weeks. I was devastated so took a couple of months off then decided I was ready to try again, the next month I was pregnant! I didn't know any of the info I do now so God only knows how I managed to strike it lucky twice!!
> 
> Making a baby is the easiest and also the most complicated thing in the world!! :shrug:Click to expand...

I was one of them too (but more considerate of others even while being so young) I should say I wanted a baby and we were "trying" you could say but I didn't know ANYTHING back then so we really were just taking a shot in the dark but it seemed to have worked. This time I don't have all the natural organs to help me out. :( but i do have the info this time...so much of it that i need to make some use of it by becoming a fertility specialist. My friends little sister knows that I have issues too and she has PIDS like I do but of course it happens for her while she's sleeping around. Ugh, its aggravating. People make it hard for us to actually get excited for them by rubbing it in our faces or unnecessary comments, u know? We'll all have our sticky beans soon, I know it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well there goes my high temp. Its still .2 above the rest I guess. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm feeling out today, esp after my friends little sister tagging me in HER stupid pregnancy announcement. Ugh. My belly feels hard at the bottom and opk is still pretty positive. I'm so confused. I'm going to just wait it out the rest of the month and not test unless AF is actually late. I need to get myself prepared for AF to show her ugly face (as usual). I hope alot of others get their bfps this cycle! We need some more BFP's in here!!

You are still in there hun! FX and :hugs:



cutieq said:


> Hoping it's ib! Seems a little early for AF. This is the toughest time of the wait. Hugs!
> 
> Kenna I'm with you totally on the idk what's going on. My temps turned into a rollercoaster ride apparently. I psyched myself up for a perfectly high chart this cycle apparently.
> 
> Pam, you will feel so much better after getting some tests done. Either gives you answers or gives you a plan of action.

Thanks Cutie! I'm going for anwers and good news :thumbup:



Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> So according to Countdown to Pregnancy, my average cycle length is 29 days (shortest cycle 26 but was still using BC then and longest cycle 32 days)...if I count 27th August as my first day of this cycle, then AF is due from 21st Sept. So its kind of too early to have AF symptoms at CD22...right? :shrug: This is if I count the very light spotting which started around the 24th August as CD1. If so, then this makes me currently @ CD25 so the :witch: could be on her way...:cry:
> 
> But...if I count 27th Aug as my CD1 which is the day I had proper menses, then my average cycle length is 31 (shortest cycle length 29, longest cycle length 32), then I am CD22 so AF shouldn't be turning up until at least 24th Sept!!!
> 
> Argh!! I am driving myself crazy! I HATE TWW!!!!!!!!:grr:
> 
> I think that the 1st day of proper flow is cycle day 1 (ladies correct me if I am wrong). I would then also think af would be too early.
> 
> FX for IB and a baby bump coming your way! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, CD1 of AF is a full flow, not just spottingClick to expand...

Thx. I know these things, but sometimes reassurance is great :hugs:



MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well there goes my high temp. Its still .2 above the rest I guess. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm feeling out today, esp after my friends little sister tagging me in HER stupid pregnancy announcement. Ugh. My belly feels hard at the bottom and opk is still pretty positive. I'm so confused. I'm going to just wait it out the rest of the month and not test unless AF is actually late. I need to get myself prepared for AF to show her ugly face (as usual). I hope alot of others get their bfps this cycle! We need some more BFP's in here!!
> 
> Still looking great, Hun! FX that the witch stays away.
> 
> Oh so I had a dream that I had a personal helicopter that only took 10 mins to fly up and come see you. so, I surprised you and our families got together and went to a lake to go swimming! It was a fun day lol. And your family had a log cabin right on the lake and it was so pretty! Silly dream, huh? Sounds like it would be awesome though!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like an amazing dream! :thumbup:
> 
> If only we all had helicopters, or private jets...then we could all actually meet up! :happydance:Click to expand...

What if we could teleport ourselves? That way we can save on travel costs and time :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

My sister just feel pregnant twice. The last time neither her or her husband even remember making the baby. They think it was on their anniversary but who knows.

I was comparing last months chart to this months chart and they are following the same gradual rise pattern. I would expect a temp drop either tomorrow or Friday. Took a wondfo today and it was negative. Done testing this cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here's this morning's opk... still faint but of course not too good at taking photos... I will of course have my DH take it again together with tonight's test.... thought i'd get darker than previous test because of low temp....
> 
> Keep BD'ing! I bet it will be really dark later :)Click to expand...




MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here's this morning's opk... still faint but of course not too good at taking photos... I will of course have my DH take it again together with tonight's test.... thought i'd get darker than previous test because of low temp....
> 
> Get your BNGT on xxxClick to expand...

BNGT is as scheduled (hate the term) but we have to stick to this plan for this cycle.....

BD - CD13am;CD14pm (just in case i O on CD15); skip CD15;
BD - CD16 and 17am; CD19am and CD20am...

Will extend if O is not yet confirmed by FF. I'm using fertilaid so it may lengthen my O....


----------



## MrsB1982

Jrepp said:


> My sister just feel pregnant twice. The last time neither her or her husband even remember making the baby. They think it was on their anniversary but who knows.
> 
> I was comparing last months chart to this months chart and they are following the same gradual rise pattern. I would expect a temp drop either tomorrow or Friday. Took a wondfo today and it was negative. Done testing this cycle.

Get involved with mine and Marys pact hun...no more testing until AF is actually late.

We will all get through this together xxxxx


----------



## cutieq

If it's any consolation, I've seen seemingly perfect charts bfn and vice versa. That's the pep talk I have to give myself.


----------



## MrsB1982

I am just torturing myself now!!!

https://www.babymed.com/could-this-be-implantation-bleeding-or-spotting-quiz?question=results


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> I am just torturing myself now!!!
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/could-this-be-implantation-bleeding-or-spotting-quiz?question=results

Still crossing fingers for you!
xxxxxxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

MrsB - my fingers are still crossed for you! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, you've O'ed already. FX you caught that egg.. Think i'm the one left behind..... :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> My sister just feel pregnant twice. The last time neither her or her husband even remember making the baby. They think it was on their anniversary but who knows.
> 
> I was comparing last months chart to this months chart and they are following the same gradual rise pattern. I would expect a temp drop either tomorrow or Friday. Took a wondfo today and it was negative. Done testing this cycle.

Same here! My good sister in law wasn't even suppose to be pregnant because of her tubes being tied AND PCOS and Endo and they got pregnant accidently after only 3 months! (her tubal issues def give me hope but just the fact that it was soooo easy is crazy to me) It seems like EVERYONE is *accidentally* falling pregnant and its truly heartbreaking for those, like us, who struggle and struggle month after month. Its not fair :(. 

And I am with you testing wise! I am still getting VERY positive opks (twice today) but still bfn on wondfo but I did read about women who get BFP's on every test BUT wondfo until AF was due so hopefully this is the case for us! 

I will be praying u dont get a drop tomorrow! I hope it rises even higher :) FX! I will never give up on hope and faith when it comes to you <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

I may discard yesterdays temp depending on my temp tomorrow. If its still in the lower range tomorrow, ill be expecting a cold or something in a couple of days because anytime I get a random spike in the TWW like that that doesn't go back up, I seem to end up sick! Ugh but hey, at least temping helps to prepare for sickness! FX everything still turns out great! My chart actually looks good w yesterdays temp discarded so ill just make a note and let it look better lol :) I feel more "in" again after I saw my opk still positive at 10dpo. Everything is saying "pregnancy! Pregnancy! Pregnancy!"...except for the hpts! FX for a bfp to come!


----------



## Jrepp

I think I might have the doctors office do a test tomorrow and see what it comes up as there and will expect a temp dip Friday with AF starting on Saturday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm holding out hope for you Jess and Mary!

AFM: my good vibe dissapeared very quickly this afternoon. The hospital where the GYN comes once a month got the date wrong. He will only be here in November! :growlmad:

I have to go to clinic tomorrow to see the nurse, she will then refer me to clinic dr. I then have to go to the clinic next week Tuesday to see dr and he will then refer me to GYN. If all goes well then he will try and get me an appointment with GYN this month still before GYN goes on leave in October. I will however have to take a 2 and half hour drive to go see GYN in another town.
It's such a shlep when you cannot even afford medical aid to take care of your health needs. 
I'm all cryish due to me starting stressing again. I mean I balled when DH brought me a chocolate when he came from the shop :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck wunna!


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm holding out hope for you Jess and Mary!
> 
> AFM: my good vibe dissapeared very quickly this afternoon. The hospital where the GYN comes once a month got the date wrong. He will only be here in November! :growlmad:
> 
> I have to go to clinic tomorrow to see the nurse, she will then refer me to clinic dr. I then have to go to the clinic next week Tuesday to see dr and he will then refer me to GYN. If all goes well then he will try and get me an appointment with GYN this month still before GYN goes on leave in October. I will however have to take a 2 and half hour drive to go see GYN in another town.
> It's such a shlep when you cannot even afford medical aid to take care of your health needs.
> I'm all cryish due to me starting stressing again. I mean I balled when DH brought me a chocolate when he came from the shop :haha:

Glad they are trying to fit you in.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm holding out hope for you Jess and Mary!
> 
> AFM: my good vibe dissapeared very quickly this afternoon. The hospital where the GYN comes once a month got the date wrong. He will only be here in November! :growlmad:
> 
> I have to go to clinic tomorrow to see the nurse, she will then refer me to clinic dr. I then have to go to the clinic next week Tuesday to see dr and he will then refer me to GYN. If all goes well then he will try and get me an appointment with GYN this month still before GYN goes on leave in October. I will however have to take a 2 and half hour drive to go see GYN in another town.
> It's such a shlep when you cannot even afford medical aid to take care of your health needs.
> I'm all cryish due to me starting stressing again. I mean I balled when DH brought me a chocolate when he came from the shop :haha:

Aww Hun :( I'm sorry. I hope all goes well with the clinic :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry that going to the doctor is such a pain for you. I'm glad they are working in getting you in but I know how sucky it feels!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies!! I called it a day after my last post and got into bed early last night. Slept it off and feeling better this morning. 
:dust: to all
I hope today just holds good things for us!


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies.... Hope everyone's having a great day..... Got a very bad headache last night until today.... Good thing DH persist last night to have :sex: even though i told him i wanna sleep. He reminded me that I seemed to have a headache near O based on my charts so i gave in, lol....

Yesterday's opk below. Temp still on the low side so i feel great... :happydance:

I read that the best time to take OPK is at 2pm and at 7pm... Hmmmm, planning to decide whether i should do the same for my first test today... oh, and it should be taken at the same time every day. So im not sure if i can just change my usual testing time.....
 



Attached Files:







CD 12 - 17-09-2014.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I think I might have the doctors office do a test tomorrow and see what it comes up as there and will expect a temp dip Friday with AF starting on Saturday.

Good luck with your appts Hun! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning Ladies.... Hope everyone's having a great day..... Got a very bad headache last night until today.... Good thing DH persist last night to have :sex: even though i told him i wanna sleep. He reminded me that I seemed to have a headache near O based on my charts so i gave in, lol....
> 
> Yesterday's opk below. Temp still on the low side so i feel great... :happydance:
> 
> I read that the best time to take OPK is at 2pm and at 7pm... Hmmmm, planning to decide whether i should do the same for my first test today... oh, and it should be taken at the same time every day. So im not sure if i can just change my usual testing time.....

I sometimes test at the same time but I've tested all over the place before! I have gotten my best positives at 6:30 PM.


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary!!! Your temp went up and even higher!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay Kenna, o!!! :) 

My temp went back up!!!! Yay! I don't usually have it fully spike back up after a drop like yesterday but it was even .03 higher than it was before the dip. Yest may have been my ID! FX very tight!!! I am wide awake because of temp excitement. Plz temp, stay up for a healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I think we were typing the first posts of the day to each other at the same time lol. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna, I think we were typing the first posts of the day to each other at the same time lol. :)

Haha!!! Yeah! Lol great minds think alike! ;) fingers, toes, and everything else crossed super tight for you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and I just got a "possible triphasic on day22" alert on FF. I hope it stay triphasic for a bfp!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, I think we were typing the first posts of the day to each other at the same time lol. :)
> 
> Haha!!! Yeah! Lol great minds think alike! ;) fingers, toes, and everything else crossed super tight for you!!!Click to expand...

And same for you! :) It looks like u O'ed decent timing this cycle compared to the past couple. FX veryy veryyy tight! We need BFP's!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Eek possible triphasic!!!! :happydance: stay up temp!!! I command you!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

This morning's opk seems to be getting dark (it's still wet)... Will try testing tomorrow at 2pm and 7pm..have to buy 2 more boxes.... I only have 1 opk left for tonight... Or i might try digis to see what it will give me.

Yay Mary!!!!!!!!!! Chart's looking great.... FX it stays up and you can test after 2 more days...... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CD 13 - 18-09-2014 11.30am.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

Awesome news to wake up to Mary!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary's test from this morning! She will take another the day after tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Wishing1010

Invert of Mary's test :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Yay Kenna, o!!! :)
> 
> My temp went back up!!!! Yay! I don't usually have it fully spike back up after a drop like yesterday but it was even .03 higher than it was before the dip. Yest may have been my ID! FX very tight!!! I am wide awake because of temp excitement. Plz temp, stay up for a healthy pregnancy!!

Super excited for you Mary!!!

I am still experiencing light cramping and lower backache that could be put down to AF symptoms...

The brown tinge CM is still there, getting more but only when I poke around near my Cervix and there was tiny tinged of blood too...

I am hoping it's IB but more convinced it's AF spotting very early. Caved and did an HPT last night and it was completely negative... :( Going to do another HPT on Sunday, I have a FRER I have been saving so might use that... Xx


----------



## ab75

I see a hint of a line Mary xx


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Kenna, o!!! :)
> 
> My temp went back up!!!! Yay! I don't usually have it fully spike back up after a drop like yesterday but it was even .03 higher than it was before the dip. Yest may have been my ID! FX very tight!!! I am wide awake because of temp excitement. Plz temp, stay up for a healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> Super excited for you Mary!!!
> 
> I am still experiencing light cramping and lower backache that could be put down to AF symptoms...
> 
> The brown tinge CM is still there, getting more but only when I poke around near my Cervix and there was tiny tinged of blood too...
> 
> I am hoping it's IB but more convinced it's AF spotting very early. Caved and did an HPT last night and it was completely negative... :( Going to do another HPT on Sunday, I have a FRER I have been saving so might use that... XxClick to expand...

:hugs: FX the witch stays away!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> This morning's opk seems to be getting dark (it's still wet)... Will try testing tomorrow at 2pm and 7pm..have to buy 2 more boxes.... I only have 1 opk left for tonight... Or i might try digis to see what it will give me.
> 
> Yay Mary!!!!!!!!!! Chart's looking great.... FX it stays up and you can test after 2 more days...... :happydance:

Man! Your cycle is stringing you along, isn't it? Still have time for Bd!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Kenna, o!!! :)
> 
> My temp went back up!!!! Yay! I don't usually have it fully spike back up after a drop like yesterday but it was even .03 higher than it was before the dip. Yest may have been my ID! FX very tight!!! I am wide awake because of temp excitement. Plz temp, stay up for a healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> Super excited for you Mary!!!
> 
> I am still experiencing light cramping and lower backache that could be put down to AF symptoms...
> 
> The brown tinge CM is still there, getting more but only when I poke around near my Cervix and there was tiny tinged of blood too...
> 
> I am hoping it's IB but more convinced it's AF spotting very early. Caved and did an HPT last night and it was completely negative... :( Going to do another HPT on Sunday, I have a FRER I have been saving so might use that... XxClick to expand...

FX its IB! Did u start new meds this cycle? I cant remember at the moment... Come on BFP's!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! I def see something on this test but I'm def going to wait another day or two before testing again because I don't trust indents and evaps so until it gets darker...i won't believe it. I want to go buy more frers right now! Lol but I'm going to be a good girl and wait. :). Man this is hard!


----------



## MolGold

I see something, not sure of the color.. FX Mary!! what wonderful exciting times!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay my hope in government clinics restored as I was in and out within 20 mins. Unfortunately the clinic dr who only comes once a week is full next week so he can only see me on 30 Sept. Hopefully he can then get me in with a GYN soon after. The pain isn't that much as it was in the beginning but I still would like internal exam and GYN to let me know all is okay for ttc.
Can af en payday just come already :haha: I want to order opk's!!!!!! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay my hope in government clinics restored as I was in and out within 20 mins. Unfortunately the clinic dr who only comes once a week is full next week so he can only see me on 30 Sept. Hopefully he can then get me in with a GYN soon after. The pain isn't that much as it was in the beginning but I still would like internal exam and GYN to let me know all is okay for ttc.
> Can af en payday just come already :haha: I want to order opk's!!!!!! Lol

I hope time fly's by and u get in to see someone asap! I def understand why ud still like an internal exam. I wish u the best of luck and I hope the time until ur payday fly's as well! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

MolGold said:


> I see something, not sure of the color.. FX Mary!! what wonderful exciting times!

Hopefully ill be joining you soon! We need lots of BFP's for September! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanx Mary!! And OMG I see a hint of a line there to!! This just has to be it!!!!!!!!!!! FX

I hope af stays away Mrs B! She just has to keep to herself... Oh how I would like to make her bleed for 7 days!!! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

I see a slight line too Mary. Good luck! 

Wb, that's great news.

Md, your line is getting there...let the bd continue. 

MrsB, that's still sounding like implant. Hope AF stays far away!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> I see a slight line too Mary. Good luck!
> 
> Wb, that's great news.
> 
> Md, your line is getting there...let the bd continue.
> 
> MrsB, that's still sounding like implant. Hope AF stays far away!


Yes ma'am, i will..... I won't stop til we get that + OPK and thermal shift... I just feel like + opk will take few more days maybe two or more to show up... Planning to take digis tonight if my last opk shows darker line....maybe then i'll get a flashing face. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB, your temp looks good... FX it shoots up tomorrow...... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB, your temp looks good... FX it shoots up tomorrow......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks Hun!

If it drops, is it safe to say AF is on it's way do you think...? Xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> MrsB, your temp looks good... FX it shoots up tomorrow......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks Hun!
> 
> If it drops, is it safe to say AF is on it's way do you think...? XxClick to expand...

u never know! There's lots of bfp charts with weird dips right before women get their BFP's so it could def go either way. If it goes up tomorrow, that could be a good sign :) fingers crossed for u!


----------



## MrsB1982

How can I be coming on my period at CD23...? It's so bizarre!!! What is wrong with my body???


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wait Mrs B, have u had positive opks? I think I missed something. Were they positive or just close to positive? (I'm sure u know but a positive is the SAME color line OR the test line darker than the control). Even if its not truly positive, it could turn positive :) FX for a positive hpt! :) 

the day before yesterday, my opk went back to being just the two same color lines and then yest afternoon it went back to a super positive. Ugh I'm going nuts! I want to know! I almost want to go for bloods today but would probably have to wait until tomorrow any how. FX for the best outcome ever!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsB1982 said:


> How can I be coming on my period at CD23...? It's so bizarre!!! What is wrong with my body???

nothings wrong. Ur LP is at a healthy length so far. Some of us just O earlier than others. I have between 24-26 day cycles USUALLY and my hormones all tested fine and everything :) I'm sure ur just fine!


----------



## cutieq

MrsB1982 said:


> How can I be coming on my period at CD23...? It's so bizarre!!! What is wrong with my body???

Nothing wrong. I don't even O until cd20. Cycle lengths can vary. Fx those temps stay high!


----------



## Jrepp

I don't know Mary, when are you going to retest?

AFM: new youtube video up, check if out. New blog is IMO hilarious. Temp dropped a bit today. Probably drop more tomorrow with AF arriving Saturday. My bil text my hubby last night and said "were home come over, and tell Jess to come too." I don't want to go AT ALL and I feel like once again the choice is being taken away from me. Hopefully my shots really freakin hurt so I can get out of going.


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> MrsB, your temp looks good... FX it shoots up tomorrow......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks Hun!
> 
> If it drops, is it safe to say AF is on it's way do you think...? XxClick to expand...

Generally, if it drops close to your end LP it means AF is on her way. We have no clue yet about your normal LP so we cannot tell... Some :bfp: charts have dips around their AF even spotting but ended up being pregnant with followed temp rise so you never know.... You said, you normally have 29-32 days cycle right? If this is your case, then you might still be far away from that ugly :witch: and those tinged CM might have been IB...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> MrsB, your temp looks good... FX it shoots up tomorrow......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks Hun!
> 
> If it drops, is it safe to say AF is on it's way do you think...? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Generally, if it drops close to your end LP it means AF is on her way. We have no clue yet about your normal LP so we cannot tell... Some :bfp: charts have dips around their AF even spotting but ended up being pregnant with followed temp rise so you never know.... You said, you normally have 29-32 days cycle right? If this is your case, then you might still be far away from that ugly :witch: and those tinged CM might have been IB...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I'm with Daphne regarding thinking that it's IB and that the witch is not due :thumbup:
I really hope for your BFP :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> I don't know Mary, when are you going to retest?
> 
> AFM: new youtube video up, check if out. New blog is IMO hilarious. Temp dropped a bit today. Probably drop more tomorrow with AF arriving Saturday. My bil text my hubby last night and said "were home come over, and tell Jess to come too." I don't want to go AT ALL and I feel like once again the choice is being taken away from me. Hopefully my shots really freakin hurt so I can get out of going.

I loved reading your blog and your opinion was correct, it was funny and your nephew sounds sooooo cute!!!

I wish af stays away. I don't always get to read your blogs on a daily basis but try to read as much as I can and when I read them it feels like getting to know you more and I pray for your bfp and bfp for all the other ladies! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I don't know Mary, when are you going to retest?
> 
> AFM: new youtube video up, check if out. New blog is IMO hilarious. Temp dropped a bit today. Probably drop more tomorrow with AF arriving Saturday. My bil text my hubby last night and said "were home come over, and tell Jess to come too." I don't want to go AT ALL and I feel like once again the choice is being taken away from me. Hopefully my shots really freakin hurt so I can get out of going.

I'm going to retest the day after tomorrow, or maybe tomorrow if I cave lol. I only have a frer digi left so I'm going to TRY and wait two days. I feel like it couldn't be but I'm getting excited hoping it happens. FX. 

I think ur temp still looks good. It doesn't look like it dropped too much, right? And I'm sorry you feel forced to go to your BIL's :(. I simply wouldn't go. Dh should understand why you wouldn't want to. Are they trying to talk to u and resolve things? Or just simply asked u to go there?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I only have sore bbs on and off...its weird. I feel like they should be sore for a bfp. Lol. I know it differs tho. I really haven't had many pregnancy type symptoms at all this cycle besides the heartburn, the stabbing feeling that woke me up in the night 7/8dpo, and the bloating/heaviness in my belly. Oh and the positive opks but those aren't anything physical lol. Idk maybe its a good thing since every other cycle I get TONS of "symptoms" and end up with AF so maybe this time around ill be someone who doesn't get all the symptoms until a little after a bfp..? Only the bfp will truly tell us! I can't wait to find out if this is actually it or if we have to go at it again next cycle. Thats why I MAY test tomorrow. The EDD would be my birthday and I found out I was pregnant w aiden on my bday so maybe it'll be backwards this time lol. I can only hope!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's this morning's opk taken by DH. It is really starting to be like night's opk hopefully tonight it will be darker. Im thinking of trying the digi tonight as well but only if test is darker :haha: last tym i got solid smiley morning of CD14 so maybe just maybe i'll get something definitive tonight not unless O is still far away.....

DH likes seeing 2nd line and he wishes that it's a hpt and not opk, :haha: Told him, we'll get to that soon.. :happydance: He even played with the photo.... lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3294.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3292.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX Daphne!!


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Here's this morning's opk taken by DH. It is really starting to be like night's opk hopefully tonight it will be darker. Im thinking of trying the digi tonight as well but only if test is darker :haha: last tym i got solid smiley morning of CD14 so maybe just maybe i'll get something definitive tonight not unless O is still far away.....
> 
> DH likes seeing 2nd line and he wishes that it's a hpt and not opk, :haha: Told him, we'll get to that soon.. :happydance: He even played with the photo.... lol

Did your digital come with 10 tests? If you're getting a faint line, I say go ahead and fire those babies up! I love seeing that smiley.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here comes a rant so just roll on down if you don't want to hear about it :haha:

Sometimes men can be such dicks! Yes I said it out loud. As I've mentioned we live in a small town so I couldn't believe the coincidence when I bumped into one of my high school best friends on honeymoon here with her husband. She invited us to have dinner with them tonight.

So dh is 17 years older then me (I'm 26). I ask him if he feels like going and he says he doesn't feel like going out with a bunch of kids who should be referring to him as an uncle! And I was like WTF did you just say because referring to people my age as kids obviously means he thinks of me as a kid as well?! What an effing slap in the face insult and I should just get up and go kick his ass right now instead of writing this post! We've survived the age gap for 8 years and have been very happy. I've decided that next time he wants to go out with 'his' friends he can go alone as I don't want to hang with a bunch of old farts who should be in adult diapers! I am so absolutely pissed right now that I can french kiss a rattle snake!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow, wunna! That's crazy!! DH and I have run into similar situations, although our age gap is only 8 years. I can't believe he referred to them as kids! that's so crazy! He needs to realize that you two have friends of all ages, and if you can hang out with his friends; he can hang out with yours!


----------



## MrsB1982

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wait Mrs B, have u had positive opks? I think I missed something. Were they positive or just close to positive? (I'm sure u know but a positive is the SAME color line OR the test line darker than the control). Even if its not truly positive, it could turn positive :) FX for a positive hpt! :)
> 
> the day before yesterday, my opk went back to being just the two same color lines and then yest afternoon it went back to a super positive. Ugh I'm going nuts! I want to know! I almost want to go for bloods today but would probably have to wait until tomorrow any how. FX for the best outcome ever!

I haven't had positive OPks in that case then as none of the lines have been as dark as the test line...just faint ones?

Getting more of the brown tinged CM now and feeling wet down there but when I go to the loo there is nothing there...? :shrug: Still getting cramps on and off too.

Yeah my cycles range between 29 and 32 so it is too early for AF but that doesn't mean it's not her...

Done a HPT cheapie from Amazon...negative. I am so confused :(

Got everything crossed for you Mary but I don't think you need it, I am sure this is your BFP!!

FXd you just have a shy bean Jess!!

Daphne, bring on O!!! 

Sorry, not managed to catch up on everyone else's post yet, been in training all day! Xx


----------



## MrsB1982

Wowsers Pam! Your hubby's recent outburst is total bull and bang out of order!!! Men :grr: xxx


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies sorry to pop in after not posting for so long. I actually have some questions for mary about vitex. I just ordered some and its on its way! I also got dh more of the horny goat weed that helped his count jump up! We are trying the herbal route this month since we have moved and don't have a specialist within two hours. Anyway, my question is about dosage mary, what is your recommendation for how much and how often. And when in my cycle should I take it for? There are a lot of conflicting things on dr google.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx guys! I'm just going to play him at his game and see how he feels! I am here alone and cooling off at the bar before friend show. I'm not in the right mind frame to discuss this with him as it will end up in a huge fight! Mark my words, this is not over though... My shoulder seems to have turned cold and keen on him :haha:


----------



## MrsB1982

MrsB1982 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wait Mrs B, have u had positive opks? I think I missed something. Were they positive or just close to positive? (I'm sure u know but a positive is the SAME color line OR the test line darker than the control). Even if its not truly positive, it could turn positive :) FX for a positive hpt! :)
> 
> the day before yesterday, my opk went back to being just the two same color lines and then yest afternoon it went back to a super positive. Ugh I'm going nuts! I want to know! I almost want to go for bloods today but would probably have to wait until tomorrow any how. FX for the best outcome ever!
> 
> I haven't had positive OPks in that case then as none of the lines have been as dark as the test line...just faint ones?
> 
> Getting more of the brown tinged CM now and feeling wet down there but when I go to the loo there is nothing there...? :shrug: Still getting cramps on and off too.
> 
> Yeah my cycles range between 29 and 32 so it is too early for AF but that doesn't mean it's not her...
> 
> Done a HPT cheapie from Amazon...negative. I am so confused :(
> 
> Got everything crossed for you Mary but I don't think you need it, I am sure this is your BFP!!
> 
> FXd you just have a shy bean Jess!!
> 
> Daphne, bring on O!!!
> 
> Sorry, not managed to catch up on everyone else's post yet, been in training all day! XxClick to expand...

I think it is AF...this is how I started last 2 cycles thinking back. Brownish tinged CM around 2-3 days before due. Guess my cycle is just going to be a short one this time. Feeling sad.

Xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Hey ladies sorry to pop in after not posting for so long. I actually have some questions for mary about vitex. I just ordered some and its on its way! I also got dh more of the horny goat weed that helped his count jump up! We are trying the herbal route this month since we have moved and don't have a specialist within two hours. Anyway, my question is about dosage mary, what is your recommendation for how much and how often. And when in my cycle should I take it for? There are a lot of conflicting things on dr google.

Try 900-1000 mg a day, start at AF and continue nonstop until BFP!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ok thank you kenna! I have read this thread almost every day keeping up with all of you ladues!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Ok thank you kenna! I have read this thread almost every day keeping up with all of you ladues!

Very happy to see you back, chelsea!!! :) I have my FX for you, I hope your BFP is coming soon!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

It's over. My temp dropped this morning and I have just been to the loo and sure enough, it's the first day of AF.

23 day cycle for me this month then...wtf?? 

So so so sad xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> It's over. My temp dropped this morning and I have just been to the loo and sure enough, it's the first day of AF.
> 
> 23 day cycle for me this month then...wtf??
> 
> So so so sad xx

Oh MrsB I'm so so sorry!! :hugs:
I wish I could have changed the outcome of your cycle for your. :cry:

You'll have your baby soon, we just need to try and keep faith and be strong for a little while longer!

I really wish I could say more and that I could make you feel better right now, but I know nothing I say will change it at the moment. Will be keeping my FX for you on your next cycle and we'll be here again every step of the way!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> It's over. My temp dropped this morning and I have just been to the loo and sure enough, it's the first day of AF.
> 
> 23 day cycle for me this month then...wtf??
> 
> So so so sad xx
> 
> Oh MrsB I'm so so sorry!! :hugs:
> I wish I could have changed the outcome of your cycle for your. :cry:
> 
> You'll have your baby soon, we just need to try and keep faith and be strong for a little while longer!
> 
> I really wish I could say more and that I could make you feel better right now, but I know nothing I say will change it at the moment. Will be keeping my FX for you on your next cycle and we'll be here again every step of the way!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun.

I guess it's better that the uncertainty is finally over but I just don't understand it. How can I range between a 31 day cycle and a 23???

Feeling very deflated today.

Weirdly my AF cramps are all on left side too including
down the left hand side of my back...? :shrug: 

I just don't know anything anymore xx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> It's over. My temp dropped this morning and I have just been to the loo and sure enough, it's the first day of AF.
> 
> 23 day cycle for me this month then...wtf??
> 
> So so so sad xx
> 
> Oh MrsB I'm so so sorry!! :hugs:
> I wish I could have changed the outcome of your cycle for your. :cry:
> 
> You'll have your baby soon, we just need to try and keep faith and be strong for a little while longer!
> 
> I really wish I could say more and that I could make you feel better right now, but I know nothing I say will change it at the moment. Will be keeping my FX for you on your next cycle and we'll be here again every step of the way!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun.
> 
> I guess it's better that the uncertainty is finally over but I just don't understand it. How can I range between a 31 day cycle and a 23???
> 
> Feeling very deflated today.
> 
> Weirdly my AF cramps are all on left side too including
> down the left hand side of my back...? :shrug:
> 
> I just don't know anything anymore xxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry MrsB, last chart i guess you also have 11days LP? Anyways, can't say not to feel bad but try to look on the bright side. You now have an idea of how long your LP is, whether you can test before/after your LP, and if your BD timing is right. 

I'd say, the only problem was the timing... Maybe the :spermy: didnt reached their maximum life of 5days....:(

You're not alone hun. My cycle rangest from 21-34 days (unmedicated) that's why its very hard for me to time intercourse. 

FX you get more BNGT this cycle...... :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

mdscpa said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> It's over. My temp dropped this morning and I have just been to the loo and sure enough, it's the first day of AF.
> 
> 23 day cycle for me this month then...wtf??
> 
> So so so sad xx
> 
> Oh MrsB I'm so so sorry!! :hugs:
> I wish I could have changed the outcome of your cycle for your. :cry:
> 
> You'll have your baby soon, we just need to try and keep faith and be strong for a little while longer!
> 
> I really wish I could say more and that I could make you feel better right now, but I know nothing I say will change it at the moment. Will be keeping my FX for you on your next cycle and we'll be here again every step of the way!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun.
> 
> I guess it's better that the uncertainty is finally over but I just don't understand it. How can I range between a 31 day cycle and a 23???
> 
> Feeling very deflated today.
> 
> Weirdly my AF cramps are all on left side too including
> down the left hand side of my back...? :shrug:
> 
> I just don't know anything anymore xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry MrsB, last chart i guess you also have 11days LP? Anyways, can't say not to feel bad but try to look on the bright side. You now have an idea of how long your LP is, whether you can test before/after your LP, and if your BD timing is right.
> 
> I'd say, the only problem was the timing... Maybe the :spermy: didnt reached their maximum life of 5days....:(
> 
> You're not alone hun. My cycle rangest from 21-34 days (unmedicated) that's why its very hard for me to time intercourse.
> 
> FX you get more BNGT this cycle...... :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Daphne.

Isn't a short LP problematic though for TTC? 

Thanks checking my chart out and letting me know that, I am not very good at reading my chart for patterns etc.

Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Here's yesterday's OPK.... Guess OPKs taken at night were much better....
 



Attached Files:







CD 13 - 19-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> It's over. My temp dropped this morning and I have just been to the loo and sure enough, it's the first day of AF.
> 
> 23 day cycle for me this month then...wtf??
> 
> So so so sad xx
> 
> Oh MrsB I'm so so sorry!! :hugs:
> I wish I could have changed the outcome of your cycle for your. :cry:
> 
> You'll have your baby soon, we just need to try and keep faith and be strong for a little while longer!
> 
> I really wish I could say more and that I could make you feel better right now, but I know nothing I say will change it at the moment. Will be keeping my FX for you on your next cycle and we'll be here again every step of the way!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun.
> 
> I guess it's better that the uncertainty is finally over but I just don't understand it. How can I range between a 31 day cycle and a 23???
> 
> Feeling very deflated today.
> 
> Weirdly my AF cramps are all on left side too including
> down the left hand side of my back...? :shrug:
> 
> I just don't know anything anymore xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry MrsB, last chart i guess you also have 11days LP? Anyways, can't say not to feel bad but try to look on the bright side. You now have an idea of how long your LP is, whether you can test before/after your LP, and if your BD timing is right.
> 
> I'd say, the only problem was the timing... Maybe the :spermy: didnt reached their maximum life of 5days....:(
> 
> You're not alone hun. My cycle rangest from 21-34 days (unmedicated) that's why its very hard for me to time intercourse.
> 
> FX you get more BNGT this cycle...... :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Daphne.
> 
> Isn't a short LP problematic though for TTC?
> 
> Thanks checking my chart out and letting me know that, I am not very good at reading my chart for patterns etc.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Your LP is fine and you have time for egg to implant. What you don't want is to have less than 10 days..... Still there are women who get pregnant with short LP maybe they just implanted very early anywhere from 5-8 dpo....


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB, my cycles range from 28 to about 60, I think most women have a variance of sorts, were you under any stress?


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and I'm very, very, very sorry that AF came Hun :( :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Here's yesterday's OPK.... Guess OPKs taken at night were much better....

Come on, O! We are waiting! :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here's yesterday's OPK.... Guess OPKs taken at night were much better....
> 
> Come on, O! We are waiting! :coffee:Click to expand...

Took a test still waiting to dry a bit looks light again and not as dark as my morning OPK guess i really have to take digi....


----------



## Wishing1010

Your O better make up it's mind, or I'm going to have to fly over there and scare it into working! ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Here's yesterday's OPK.... Guess OPKs taken at night were much better....

Yup looks like your 2nd line is always darker at night... O come out come out where ever you are...... 



Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here's yesterday's OPK.... Guess OPKs taken at night were much better....
> 
> Come on, O! We are waiting! :coffee:Click to expand...

Waiting for Daphne's o this month driving me looney like waiting for Mary to test on hpt again :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, digi is blinking..... Same urine sample..... Last cycle i got solid face on CD14 morning test who know's i will get it again this day..... Hope not and it's tomorrow so our BD tonight will be a great timing.... LOL


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about AF :( I was reading lady night that 10 or less LP should be of concern. I'm growing a little defeated with my temps. Last cycles temps at least had some rhyme or reason. These are all over the place. Glad I will know one way or another next week. I'm over the wait. Although if I'm pregnant with this chart, it's a miracle!


----------



## mdscpa

Digi's just a blank circle...... Guess O still far..... not unless i missed the surge.... Anyways, BNGT as scheduled until i see that sustained thermal shift.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Ok, digi is blinking..... Same urine sample..... Last cycle i got solid face on CD14 morning test who know's i will get it again this day..... Hope not and it's tomorrow so our BD tonight will be a great timing.... LOL

Help me out here, I know how the 2-line tests are suppose to work but when you say blinking and solid on the digi when is it positive for o?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok, digi is blinking..... Same urine sample..... Last cycle i got solid face on CD14 morning test who know's i will get it again this day..... Hope not and it's tomorrow so our BD tonight will be a great timing.... LOL
> 
> Help me out here, I know how the 2-line tests are suppose to work but when you say blinking and solid on the digi when is it positive for o?Click to expand...

What i meant was the test is still analyzing.... 

CBD Advance OPK gives you blank circle, flashing face "high fertility", solid face "peak fertility"... Flashing face reads the peak of estrogen that gives you EWCM and that triggers the release of LH... Solid face measures the LH surge in your body that causes the release of the egg.....


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Sorry about AF :( I was reading lady night that 10 or less LP should be of concern. I'm growing a little defeated with my temps. Last cycles temps at least had some rhyme or reason. These are all over the place. Glad I will know one way or another next week. I'm over the wait. Although if I'm pregnant with this chart, it's a miracle!

Well, FX FX FX regardless!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Isn't t funny how Dr. Google has something to supply your every need? I found this erratic BFP chart and I feel a little better.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Ok, digi is blinking..... Same urine sample..... Last cycle i got solid face on CD14 morning test who know's i will get it again this day..... Hope not and it's tomorrow so our BD tonight will be a great timing.... LOL

Blinking hooray. Means O is on the way!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Isn't t funny how Dr. Google has something to supply your every need? I found this erratic BFP chart and I feel a little better.

Lol! Very nice :) FX yours has the same ending!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs.B I'm sorry the witch got you. I'm right behind you cause mine should start tomorrow. 



mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here's yesterday's OPK.... Guess OPKs taken at night were much better....
> 
> Come on, O! We are waiting! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Took a test still waiting to dry a bit looks light again and not as dark as my morning OPK guess i really have to take digi....Click to expand...

The afternoon one should be darker. Lh is created and released into the blood stream later in the day which is why it is recommended to take it between 11am and 6 pm. I think that you might be taking your tests way to early and way to late in the day. I know you don't want to change up the timing, but IMO it's better to take it at the recommended time than take it at the same time. Sorry if that came out mean.



mdscpa said:


> Ok, digi is blinking..... Same urine sample..... Last cycle i got solid face on CD14 morning test who know's i will get it again this day..... Hope not and it's tomorrow so our BD tonight will be a great timing.... LOL

Good luck on the digi. How many have you taken this cycle?



cutieq said:


> Sorry about AF :( I was reading lady night that 10 or less LP should be of concern. I'm growing a little defeated with my temps. Last cycles temps at least had some rhyme or reason. These are all over the place. Glad I will know one way or another next week. I'm over the wait. Although if I'm pregnant with this chart, it's a miracle!




cutieq said:


> Isn't t funny how Dr. Google has something to supply your every need? I found this erratic BFP chart and I feel a little better.

Omg I thought that was your chart lol. My temps were pretty erratic in my 3 pregnancies so it is possible.

AFM: had a petty painful day yesterday with doctors appointments. I have some Percocet circulating my system and am having a very difficult time trying to stay awake. I'm running quite the fever today so ignore the temp increase on my chart. Today we are supposed to take the kids on a field trip to the grocery store and post office to learn about communities. While there I might open a po box for snail mail. Gonna hit the hay :sleep:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Mrs.B I'm sorry the witch got you. I'm right behind you cause mine should start tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here's yesterday's OPK.... Guess OPKs taken at night were much better....
> 
> Come on, O! We are waiting! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Took a test still waiting to dry a bit looks light again and not as dark as my morning OPK guess i really have to take digi....Click to expand...
> 
> The afternoon one should be darker. Lh is created and released into the blood stream later in the day which is why it is recommended to take it between 11am and 6 pm. I think that you might be taking your tests way to early and way to late in the day. I know you don't want to change up the timing, but IMO it's better to take it at the recommended time than take it at the same time. Sorry if that came out mean.
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok, digi is blinking..... Same urine sample..... Last cycle i got solid face on CD14 morning test who know's i will get it again this day..... Hope not and it's tomorrow so our BD tonight will be a great timing.... LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck on the digi. How many have you taken this cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about AF :( I was reading lady night that 10 or less LP should be of concern. I'm growing a little defeated with my temps. Last cycles temps at least had some rhyme or reason. These are all over the place. Glad I will know one way or another next week. I'm over the wait. Although if I'm pregnant with this chart, it's a miracle!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Isn't t funny how Dr. Google has something to supply your every need? I found this erratic BFP chart and I feel a little better.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I thought that was your chart lol. My temps were pretty erratic in my 3 pregnancies so it is possible.
> 
> AFM: had a petty painful day yesterday with doctors appointments. I have some Percocet circulating my system and am having a very difficult time trying to stay awake. I'm running quite the fever today so ignore the temp increase on my chart. Today we are supposed to take the kids on a field trip to the grocery store and post office to learn about communities. While there I might open a po box for snail mail. Gonna hit the hay :sleep:Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon Hun!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good monring ladies,

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Doing ok! Ready for the weekend? How about you?


----------



## brighteyez73

Wishing - Great! I am hanging in there waiting for AF so I can start my IVF cycle. And I am so pysched that the weekend is here. Do you have some exciting plans for the weeked?


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, ladies so i finally tested tonight with 2-line test and the digi again. CBD gave me another blank circle. The same with the 2-line opk.However, when i pulled out the strip for CBD I noticed the 2nd line is a little darker than the earlier CBD test. Please check the photo attached.... Maybe i'm really near O now.... Need to BNGT tonight....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3298[1].jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Ok, ladies so i finally tested tonight with 2-line test and the digi again. CBD gave me another blank circle. The same with the 2-line opk.However, when i pulled out the strip for CBD I noticed the 2nd line is a little darker than the earlier CBD test. Please check the photo attached.... Maybe i'm really near O now.... Need to BNGT tonight....

I would definitely bd. I know you should wait for the flashing smiley but mine went from no smiley to solid and completely skipped flashing.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok, ladies so i finally tested tonight with 2-line test and the digi again. CBD gave me another blank circle. The same with the 2-line opk.However, when i pulled out the strip for CBD I noticed the 2nd line is a little darker than the earlier CBD test. Please check the photo attached.... Maybe i'm really near O now.... Need to BNGT tonight....
> 
> I would definitely bd. I know you should wait for the flashing smiley but mine went from no smiley to solid and completely skipped flashing.Click to expand...

I had the same thing last cycle although I only test once every 11:30 am.... And when i took the test strip the 2nd line was not even the same as the control line.... I feel like i'll get a positive tomorrow or the next.....

Last cycle I only used 8 CBD OPK (got 20 test) but now i already used 12 2-line opk and 2 CBD..... As I mentioned before I might O little late this time..... Will take another photo tomorrow morning of the tests i made today coz i know they will turn a little darker once they dried more....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, id def bd hun! 

Sry I haven't been able to check in all day. I clearly had a bit of a temp drop today BUT its still considered a possible triphasic according to FF so we'll see. I feel like I'm out because frer was prob really bfn yest but at the same time, I'm pretty positive I oed on CD15 or maybe even 16 instead of 14 so I may only be 10-11dpo instead of 12. I'm know I'm at least only 11dpo today. I cant get FF to change it on its own but I will after LP length is shown. 
So I had a dream I got a very fast bfp last night. :) FX I'm one of the women who get a bfp dream before their bfp! I'm feeling a bit out but u never know. My opks negative again and my bbs are REALLY sore today so idk what's going on. I just can't wait for this cycle to end!!

Also, its an open circle today because I was literally waking up all night from the cold. My parents sleep in a FREEZING cold room (by choice) and their rooms right near where we are sleeping ATM and its drafting in cold air even with heat blasted. I just bought something to put under and above the door for tonight so hopefully that'll work. Anyways, so due to the coldness, I was a bit sleep deprived and plus had to wake up to pee at 350 a.m so that probably messed with it a bit too. We'll see...


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Isn't t funny how Dr. Google has something to supply your every need? I found this erratic BFP chart and I feel a little better.

This makes me feel better too since my temps went from stable to erratic. :) FX!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies!
FX, Daphne, that o comes around soon and that you get your bfp!

I'm with you brighteyez! Cannot wait for af to come, this cycle only I welcome her (but only for me not for you guys! I'll take one for the tean :haha:) Goodluck with your ivf cycle! :dust:

Mary, Jess, Kenna, JerseyGirl and Cutie, I hope your tww ends in bfp's all round! I still have you in my thoughts.

I'm really really sorry if I missed someone!! 

AFM on a not ttc level. I had a valid reason to be mad at DH last night at not going out with my friends. I had a lovely evening reminicing with her though. But somewhere during the evening I realised with a shock that I'm probably more mature than some of my friends. Probably because I started working when I was 16 and still went to school full time. I wanted to help my mom with finances by taking care of some of my financial needs etc. Plus I went through many hardships that my friend did not and that made me grow up faster.
I hate saying this out loud and I don't mean it in bad way but DH would have not been comfortable the whole evening as (yes I am younger than he is) my friends just seemed younger than me even though we are same age (in a mental way). I can also see what he meant when referring to younger people as I am very mature for my age and that mentally actually makes our 17 year physical age gap that much smaller! 

So Dh is forgiven for being right BUT this one time only :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies!
> FX, Daphne, that o comes around soon and that you get your bfp!
> 
> I'm with you brighteyez! Cannot wait for af to come, this cycle only I welcome her (but only for me not for you guys! I'll take one for the tean :haha:) Goodluck with your ivf cycle! :dust:
> 
> Mary, Jess, Kenna, JerseyGirl and Cutie, I hope your tww ends in bfp's all round! I still have you in my thoughts.
> 
> I'm really really sorry if I missed someone!!
> 
> AFM on a not ttc level. I had a valid reason to be mad at DH last night at not going out with my friends. I had a lovely evening reminicing with her though. But somewhere during the evening I realised with a shock that I'm probably more mature than some of my friends. Probably because I started working when I was 16 and still went to school full time. I wanted to help my mom with finances by taking care of some of my financial needs etc. Plus I went through many hardships that my friend did not and that made me grow up faster.
> I hate saying this out loud and I don't mean it in bad way but DH would have not been comfortable the whole evening as (yes I am younger than he is) my friends just seemed younger than me even though we are same age (in a mental way). I can also see what he meant when referring to younger people as I am very mature for my age and that mentally actually makes our 17 year physical age gap that much smaller!
> 
> So Dh is forgiven for being right BUT this one time only :haha:

I totally get what u mean! My bffs little pregnant sister Is like that. She is 19 but acts like she is still 13-14. Its insane because I was SO much more mature at that age! I guess we all grow different lol. 
and thats nice of you letting dh off this one time! Lol :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes Mary, just this once. In our marriage we both wear the pants but I ensure that I win due to my pants size being slightly larger than his. I think he didn't mean the whole hanging out with kids thing directly at me due to me being more mature so I have forgiven him for that. When are you testing again?


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Isn't t funny how Dr. Google has something to supply your every need? I found this erratic BFP chart and I feel a little better.
> 
> This makes me feel better too since my temps went from stable to erratic. :) FX!!!Click to expand...

Trying not to think about it too much. I'm on a great girls weekend but I can't notice my boobs are sore and I'm extremely bloated and gassy :( I won't get my hopes up off anything though. Hurry up Thursday!


----------



## aidensmommy1

They say its 3-5 days after implantation when u USUALLY can get a positive and I *think* if I have a bfp coming, I would have implanted with that bad pain 8dpo so tomorrow could be the day for a bfp. I'm trying to stay hopeful because I feel out, like my temp will just keep going down now. I hope not!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes Mary, just this once. In our marriage we both wear the pants but I ensure that I win due to my pants size being slightly larger than his. I think he didn't mean the whole hanging out with kids thing directly at me due to me being more mature so I have forgiven him for that. When are you testing again?

tomorrow for sure! Unless my temp drops more of course, then ill wait to see if AF shows and save my frer.


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> Ok, ladies so i finally tested tonight with 2-line test and the digi again. CBD gave me another blank circle. The same with the 2-line opk.However, when i pulled out the strip for CBD I noticed the 2nd line is a little darker than the earlier CBD test. Please check the photo attached.... Maybe i'm really near O now.... Need to BNGT tonight....

From my experience the darkness of the line on the cb digi doesn't mean anything at all. I have had positives when the line is super faint and also when the line is super dark. I would suggest keeping on with the intercourse until you see a positive. Do you have any other signs?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, id def bd hun!
> 
> Sry I haven't been able to check in all day. I clearly had a bit of a temp drop today BUT its still considered a possible triphasic according to FF so we'll see. I feel like I'm out because frer was prob really bfn yest but at the same time, I'm pretty positive I oed on CD15 or maybe even 16 instead of 14 so I may only be 10-11dpo instead of 12. I'm know I'm at least only 11dpo today. I cant get FF to change it on its own but I will after LP length is shown.
> So I had a dream I got a very fast bfp last night. :) FX I'm one of the women who get a bfp dream before their bfp! I'm feeling a bit out but u never know. My opks negative again and my bbs are REALLY sore today so idk what's going on. I just can't wait for this cycle to end!!
> 
> Also, its an open circle today because I was literally waking up all night from the cold. My parents sleep in a FREEZING cold room (by choice) and their rooms right near where we are sleeping ATM and its drafting in cold air even with heat blasted. I just bought something to put under and above the door for tonight so hopefully that'll work. Anyways, so due to the coldness, I was a bit sleep deprived and plus had to wake up to pee at 350 a.m so that probably messed with it a bit too. We'll see...

Good luck Mary. Did you get your hsg scheduled? It might help with Murphy's law.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies!
> FX, Daphne, that o comes around soon and that you get your bfp!
> 
> I'm with you brighteyez! Cannot wait for af to come, this cycle only I welcome her (but only for me not for you guys! I'll take one for the tean :haha:) Goodluck with your ivf cycle! :dust:
> 
> Mary, Jess, Kenna, JerseyGirl and Cutie, I hope your tww ends in bfp's all round! I still have you in my thoughts.
> 
> I'm really really sorry if I missed someone!!
> 
> AFM on a not ttc level. I had a valid reason to be mad at DH last night at not going out with my friends. I had a lovely evening reminicing with her though. But somewhere during the evening I realised with a shock that I'm probably more mature than some of my friends. Probably because I started working when I was 16 and still went to school full time. I wanted to help my mom with finances by taking care of some of my financial needs etc. Plus I went through many hardships that my friend did not and that made me grow up faster.
> I hate saying this out loud and I don't mean it in bad way but DH would have not been comfortable the whole evening as (yes I am younger than he is) my friends just seemed younger than me even though we are same age (in a mental way). I can also see what he meant when referring to younger people as I am very mature for my age and that mentally actually makes our 17 year physical age gap that much smaller!
> 
> So Dh is forgiven for being right BUT this one time only :haha:

Have you worked things out with him yet? How is your ttc going?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes Mary, just this once. In our marriage we both wear the pants but I ensure that I win due to my pants size being slightly larger than his. I think he didn't mean the whole hanging out with kids thing directly at me due to me being more mature so I have forgiven him for that. When are you testing again?

My husband wears the pants in our family unless he is in trouble, then birthday suit trumps pants and I take over. We have things pretty much divided out to where I do the majority of "women things" and he does the man things. I think whatever works for your family. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yes Mary, just this once. In our marriage we both wear the pants but I ensure that I win due to my pants size being slightly larger than his. I think he didn't mean the whole hanging out with kids thing directly at me due to me being more mature so I have forgiven him for that. When are you testing again?
> 
> tomorrow for sure! Unless my temp drops more of course, then ill wait to see if AF shows and save my frer.Click to expand...

Do you have any wondfo ones left?

AFM still feeling horrible today as far as pain goes. Shots haven't hurt this much in a long time. Also the kindergartener punched me in my stomach when he was upset. I wanted to cry so bad but I just went and got help instead. My temp is still way up, leading me to believe that my pain is causing a fever.


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Jess, that stinks!!! Your job would be so difficult to do. Bless you for doing it though, I pray that they can move you to a new classroom once you get a BFP. I think it would be much safer for you! I'm sorry you are still in so much pain :(

DH wears the pants in our family, but I definitely am the voice of reason sometimes lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I do have some wondfos but I surprisingly haven't used many! Lol. I feel like I'd be the one to get bfn until 16dpo with wondfo and bfns make me sad...lol. Ill def without a doubt pee on a wondfo tomorrow for sure! FX!
I'm sorry your in pain and u keep getting hit in the belly by the children when they have their fits :(. I'm sure thats not helping your everyday pain at all! I truly hope u feel better asap!!! <3


----------



## froggyfrog

Wishing1010 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Ok thank you kenna! I have read this thread almost every day keeping up with all of you ladues!
> 
> Very happy to see you back, chelsea!!! :) I have my FX for you, I hope your BFP is coming soon!!!Click to expand...


Thank you! I hope the very same for you! Im very excited to give vitex a try and see what it can do for my cycles! What kind of differences have you noticed? This past cycle was a very mean one, we were ntnp so I didn't opk, and based off of my lmp I was 9 days late! First time ever to have a 39 day cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning..... Temp took a huge dive, i guess i should be getting + opks later.... Going back to bed just wanna give a quickie update.


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Good Morning..... Temp took a huge dive, i guess i should be getting + opks later.... Going back to bed just wanna give a quickie update.

Excellent!!


----------



## mdscpa

This was yesterday's OPKs after they completely dried up.... Can't wait to take my tests for today.... Temp drop was the lowest for this cycle so far.. I really hope it's O and get a huge jump tomorrow.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.... FX to all who's about to take their tests.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







CD 14 - 19-09-2014.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

FLASHING SMILEY taken at 11:30am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: 

Thought it'd give me the solid face..... Can't wait to to test again tonight to see what i'm gonna get... I'll be devastated if i got blank face making the CBD test confusing....

2nd line were light though but i know they will get darker like always... Just happy i got to see how the flashing smiley looked like... :happydance:

Link below posted on my DH's YT channel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ii4hsuAHo
 



Attached Files:







CD 15 - 20-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: af started!!

4 days earlietr than I expected her so I was right, my opks were light because I missed o. I didn't have any good ewcm this cycle so will just try to get more fluids in, vit c and fertilipil. Will order opks payday and start testing sooner.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :wohoo: af started!!
> 
> 4 days earlietr than I expected her so I was right, my opks were light because I missed o. I didn't have any good ewcm this cycle so will just try to get more fluids in, vit c and fertilipil. Will order opks payday and start testing sooner.

:wohoo: with the af..... Guess you're good to go on testing from CD10... Will you be testing twice a day as well?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, will do twice a day when I get started. Had a 28 day cycle now. I will have to go back on all my posts to see when I had that 1 evening of jelly blob as that would probably have been o. It was the only time I had clear cm. Funny how murphy works, the one cycle I thought I had it all figured out I o early lol. I see you are getting very close!! FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes, will do twice a day when I get started. Had a 28 day cycle now. I will have to go back on all my posts to see when I had that 1 evening of jelly blob as that would probably have been o. It was the only time I had clear cm. Funny how murphy works, the one cycle I thought I had it all figured out I o early lol. I see you are getting very close!! FX!!

I said before that my best chances of positive would be from CD15-18, guess i figured it out all along after all the charting and temping even my cycle is a bit irregular.... :winkwink: Now i feel like I'm going to get a solid face tonight and my temp would jump a bit tomorrow... Need to get busy mid night tonight.... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait for you to start testing and I will stalk your test pictures as well.... FX you caught it this time...... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Get busy get busy :sex: 
FX for this cycle. 

I cannot wait to start testing either!! Will def put pics on for you guys to stalk!


----------



## mdscpa

Nice temp rise cutieq and Kenna...... Keep it on.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so with af here in all her glory today is cd 1 and average cycle length is now 29 days. Fertile window 1 Oct - 7 Oct (cd 12 - 18). So I'll order opk's and start using them twice a day from cd 10. I just hope they get here in time as I can only order them the end of the week when I get my salary. Any thoughts about my dates above?? Do they sound right to you guys? I would like your imput :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so with af here in all her glory today is cd 1 and average cycle length is now 29 days. Fertile window 1 Oct - 7 Oct (cd 12 - 18). So I'll order opk's and start using them twice a day from cd 10. I just hope they get here in time as I can only order them the end of the week when I get my salary. Any thoughts about my dates above?? Do they sound right to you guys? I would like your imput :hugs:

I bet you got it covered when you test from CD10. My wild guess is, you'll get positive from CD13-16.... Goodluck on your testing... If you're testing in the morning make sure you use SMU after 2-4 hours hold.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck wunna!! I hope this is ur lucky cycle!

I'm beginning to wonder if I had an annovulatory cycle with a slight temp rise anyways (I guess its rare but possible). Idk. If my LP length ends up the same and AF shows tomorrow or the next day, I probably did O but I'm wondering if maybe I didn't O..idk. Ive oed every cycle for the last 10-11 cycles or w.e I started temping and 1 annovulatory cycle a year is considered normal. Who knows! I just don't get why I'm getting bfns and had all those very positive opks after the temp shift all the way until 10 or 11 dpo (drawing a blank) so now I'm worried my hormones got messed up along the way. I really cant handle bad news if my tube isn't open, which is the ONLY reason I haven't scheduled my HSG yet. I think I'm going to just work up the courage and just do it come November cycle (so cycle #19 since I'm at the end of cycle #17). I need to just get it out of the way, plus it could help therapeutically to push out any blockage that may be left in there. I need to know so I know if I need to try the enzymes longer and more or different herbs OR so I can truly be hopeful every month. Right now I dont actually know if its possible for me yet so its hard to fully get excited. Although FF is still considering my chart "possible triphasic", and my bbs are hurting more cp is high but I'm pretty sure I'm out. I think im 12dpo, not 13 like FF says so AF is due in 2-3 days but I just feel like frer would be positive already...idk. I woke to that bad pulling pinching feeling on my right side again last night. When I see for sure that AF shows, I'm going to make an appt just to make sure its not my appendix if it wasn't pregnancy related.

Anyway, I hope u all are having a great day! 

And nice temp spike Kenna! 

Daphne, it DEF looks like O may be today! Thats the first time I think ive seen u have an O dip like that...i may be forgetting a chart. FX this is a good sign and u get ur bfp 14-15 days from now when u test! :)

Ps, so everyone knows, other than the +opks, the reason I even think possible annovulatory is because I keep having to run to the bathroom thinking AF has arrived but its just watery cm lol so its making me wondering if she'll be arriving early making my LP completely off which could mean annovulatory I read... I'm just really confused about this cycle with all the very promising symptoms I had! I guess there's still a little time. FX!

:dust: TO ALL!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck wunna!! I hope this is ur lucky cycle!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if I had an annovulatory cycle with a slight temp rise anyways (I guess its rare but possible). Idk. If my LP length ends up the same and AF shows tomorrow or the next day, I probably did O but I'm wondering if maybe I didn't O..idk. Ive oed every cycle for the last 10-11 cycles or w.e I started temping and 1 annovulatory cycle a year is considered normal. Who knows! I just don't get why I'm getting bfns and had all those very positive opks after the temp shift all the way until 10 or 11 dpo (drawing a blank) so now I'm worried my hormones got messed up along the way. I really cant handle bad news if my tube isn't open, which is the ONLY reason I haven't scheduled my HSG yet. I think I'm going to just work up the courage and just do it come November cycle (so cycle #19 since I'm at the end of cycle #17). I need to just get it out of the way, plus it could help therapeutically to push out any blockage that may be left in there. I need to know so I know if I need to try the enzymes longer and more or different herbs OR so I can truly be hopeful every month. Right now I dont actually know if its possible for me yet so its hard to fully get excited. Although FF is still considering my chart "possible triphasic", and my bbs are hurting more cp is high but I'm pretty sure I'm out. I think im 12dpo, not 13 like FF says so AF is due in 2-3 days but I just feel like frer would be positive already...idk. I woke to that bad pulling pinching feeling on my right side again last night. When I see for sure that AF shows, I'm going to make an appt just to make sure its not my appendix if it wasn't pregnancy related.
> 
> Anyway, I hope u all are having a great day!
> 
> And nice temp spike Kenna!
> 
> Daphne, it DEF looks like O may be today! Thats the first time I think ive seen u have an O dip like that...i may be forgetting a chart. FX this is a good sign and u get ur bfp 14-15 days from now when u test! :)
> 
> Ps, so everyone knows, other than the +opks, the reason I even think possible annovulatory is because I keep having to run to the bathroom thinking AF has arrived but its just watery cm lol so its making me wondering if she'll be arriving early making my LP completely off which could mean annovulatory I read... I'm just really confused about this cycle with all the very promising symptoms I had! I guess there's still a little time. FX!
> 
> :dust: TO ALL!

I feel like it's today as well... I just can't wait to go home and pee :haha: 

You are right... it's the first time i have dip mid cycle lower than pre-O temps (if tomorrow it jumps waaaaayyy up high).... However, if it rise a little tomorrow then dip again the next, it looks normal to me and I may O later....

If today is O, I might test at 13dpo (if no AF, assuming i have 12-day LP) because it's Dh's bday... It would be the greatest gift I could give him plus it's our day-off.... :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wunna!! I hope this is ur lucky cycle!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if I had an annovulatory cycle with a slight temp rise anyways (I guess its rare but possible). Idk. If my LP length ends up the same and AF shows tomorrow or the next day, I probably did O but I'm wondering if maybe I didn't O..idk. Ive oed every cycle for the last 10-11 cycles or w.e I started temping and 1 annovulatory cycle a year is considered normal. Who knows! I just don't get why I'm getting bfns and had all those very positive opks after the temp shift all the way until 10 or 11 dpo (drawing a blank) so now I'm worried my hormones got messed up along the way. I really cant handle bad news if my tube isn't open, which is the ONLY reason I haven't scheduled my HSG yet. I think I'm going to just work up the courage and just do it come November cycle (so cycle #19 since I'm at the end of cycle #17). I need to just get it out of the way, plus it could help therapeutically to push out any blockage that may be left in there. I need to know so I know if I need to try the enzymes longer and more or different herbs OR so I can truly be hopeful every month. Right now I dont actually know if its possible for me yet so its hard to fully get excited. Although FF is still considering my chart "possible triphasic", and my bbs are hurting more cp is high but I'm pretty sure I'm out. I think im 12dpo, not 13 like FF says so AF is due in 2-3 days but I just feel like frer would be positive already...idk. I woke to that bad pulling pinching feeling on my right side again last night. When I see for sure that AF shows, I'm going to make an appt just to make sure its not my appendix if it wasn't pregnancy related.
> 
> Anyway, I hope u all are having a great day!
> 
> And nice temp spike Kenna!
> 
> Daphne, it DEF looks like O may be today! Thats the first time I think ive seen u have an O dip like that...i may be forgetting a chart. FX this is a good sign and u get ur bfp 14-15 days from now when u test! :)
> 
> Ps, so everyone knows, other than the +opks, the reason I even think possible annovulatory is because I keep having to run to the bathroom thinking AF has arrived but its just watery cm lol so its making me wondering if she'll be arriving early making my LP completely off which could mean annovulatory I read... I'm just really confused about this cycle with all the very promising symptoms I had! I guess there's still a little time. FX!
> 
> :dust: TO ALL!
> 
> I feel like it's today as well... I just can't wait to go home and pee :haha:
> 
> You are right... it's the first time i have dip mid cycle lower than pre-O temps (if tomorrow it jumps waaaaayyy up high).... However, if it rise a little tomorrow then dip again the next, it looks normal to me and I may O later....
> 
> If today is O, I might test at 13dpo (if no AF, assuming i have 12-day LP) because it's Dh's bday... It would be the greatest gift I could give him plus it's our day-off.... :happydance:Click to expand...

That would be an amazing gift for his bday for sure! My fingers are crossed extra tight for u hun! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, u do ur opks after 11a.m right? Just checking because it can show as neg if u test too early because the surge starts building up around 4-8a.m so u need a little time for the test to be able to catch it :). I'm sure u probably know this but I just wanted to make sure because I didn't know for a couple cycles and wondered why I kept missing my surge (opk wise) and then I realized 9-10a.m was a tad bit too early for me in future cycles. Lol FX for u! I didn't see ur opk pics until now, thats why I ask. From the looks of the darkness on ur opks, id say O would actually be tomorrow or in the next 3 days because they aren't quite positive yet. Id def still BD tonight! Always remember, sperm from 1 & 2 days before O are most likely to catch that egg! I'm excited to see some bfps! 

I thought id have mine by Sept but I guess its on to my second guess...now I think it'll happen for me before 2014 is up! :) Fx super tight!!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, u do ur opks after 11a.m right? Just checking because it can show as neg if u test too early because the surge starts building up around 4-8a.m so u need a little time for the test to be able to catch it :). I'm sure u probably know this but I just wanted to make sure because I didn't know for a couple cycles and wondered why I kept missing my surge (opk wise) and then I realized 9-10a.m was a tad bit too early for me in future cycles. Lol FX for u! I didn't see ur opk pics until now, thats why I ask. From the looks of the darkness on ur opks, id say O would actually be tomorrow or in the next 3 days because they aren't quite positive yet. Id def still BD tonight! Always remember, sperm from 1 & 2 days before O are most likely to catch that egg! I'm excited to see some bfps!
> 
> I thought id have mine by Sept but I guess its in to my second guess...now I think it'll happen for me before 2014 is up! :) Fx super tight!!!

In the morning I always do it at 11:30am... The same with last cycle when i got solid face without flashing.... Also the first time i used CBD (not advanced) i got solid face around 11:30am when i had lots of EWCM and FULL FERNING but that one happened on CD11... Last night's OPK (regular) seemed to be the same as the contol line but thin.... 

I will take another OPK tonight once i got home hoping for solid face or another flashing don't know what it will look like with the regular opk though hopefully darker than the previous... By the way, if i got positive opk tonight should i consider it today on FF or put it tomorrow???

As previously planned, we have BD sched on CD16 and CD17 dawn before we sleep around 11am... Really hate our work schedule but still thankful we manage to have :sex: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I read somewhere that the BEST time to take OPK is at 2pm and 7pm. So they advise to take it around those hours... That's why last night, i tried it at 7:05pm. Here's the tests yesterday... Today's tests are faint because they're still wet... I will take another photo of today's tests tomorrow to see the real color.
 



Attached Files:







CD 14 - 19-09-2014.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for DH's BFP birthday present!
Your 7pm one looks nice! 

I think I'll do my opk's at 2 and 7pm this cycle as well and then have aniversary BFP!


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies, it's 1:15 on 15 dpo and AF still hasn't arrived...... I have had a massive headache since Thursday and am still pretty tender


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Well ladies, it's 1:15 on 15 dpo and AF still hasn't arrived...... I have had a massive headache since Thursday and am still pretty tender

Fx fx!!!!!!!! :dust:

Sorry for asking but still need to learn the charting stuff :haha: 
Why is their dotted lines on your ovufriend chart with your temps? And being 15 dpo are you now late for af?


----------



## MrsB1982

Mary, have you tested again yet? Jess, have you...?

Daphne, FX'd you have timed your BNGT perfectly this cycle!

Wunnabubba, it is a good feeling finally knowing what's going on whether it's AF arriving or BFP isn't it sometimes? My AF is soooooo heavy, starting to think something is wrong!!! I was in so much pain cramping last night in front and in my back, had to get a red hot water bottle on it and was in bed by 8!! 

Doesn't hurt as much today but I am bleeding a ridiculous amount! Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> Mary, have you tested again yet? Jess, have you...?
> 
> Daphne, FX'd you have timed your BNGT perfectly this cycle!
> 
> Wunnabubba, it is a good feeling finally knowing what's going on whether it's AF arriving or BFP isn't it sometimes? My AF is soooooo heavy, starting to think something is wrong!!! I was in so much pain cramping last night in front and in my back, had to get a red hot water bottle on it and was in bed by 8!!
> 
> Doesn't hurt as much today but I am bleeding a ridiculous amount! Xx

Yeah, it's nice knowing now after such a confusing cycle. I don't want another cycle like that!!

I'm so sorry that af is being such a mean old hag!!!! I hope nothing is wrong and you feel better soon! My af is usually shortish, so hopefully we can be O buddies 
Tons of :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, u do ur opks after 11a.m right? Just checking because it can show as neg if u test too early because the surge starts building up around 4-8a.m so u need a little time for the test to be able to catch it :). I'm sure u probably know this but I just wanted to make sure because I didn't know for a couple cycles and wondered why I kept missing my surge (opk wise) and then I realized 9-10a.m was a tad bit too early for me in future cycles. Lol FX for u! I didn't see ur opk pics until now, thats why I ask. From the looks of the darkness on ur opks, id say O would actually be tomorrow or in the next 3 days because they aren't quite positive yet. Id def still BD tonight! Always remember, sperm from 1 & 2 days before O are most likely to catch that egg! I'm excited to see some bfps!
> 
> I thought id have mine by Sept but I guess its in to my second guess...now I think it'll happen for me before 2014 is up! :) Fx super tight!!!
> 
> In the morning I always do it at 11:30am... The same with last cycle when i got solid face without flashing.... Also the first time i used CBD (not advanced) i got solid face around 11:30am when i had lots of EWCM and FULL FERNING but that one happened on CD11... Last night's OPK (regular) seemed to be the same as the contol line but thin....
> 
> I will take another OPK tonight once i got home hoping for solid face or another flashing don't know what it will look like with the regular opk though hopefully darker than the previous... By the way, if i got positive opk tonight should i consider it today on FF or put it tomorrow???
> 
> As previously planned, we have BD sched on CD16 and CD17 dawn before we sleep around 11am... Really hate our work schedule but still thankful we manage to have :sex: :haha:Click to expand...

if tonight is positive, def mark it for today :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck jess! No sign of AF this way either yet but still have another day or two. 

I have tested, last night and there was nothing but an indent line so thats why I feel out but we'll see. I'm going to wait it out now and see if AF shows. If no AF by Tues, ill test for sure. I'm going to see if my temps stay up without AF first since I already tested too much lol


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Well ladies, it's 1:15 on 15 dpo and AF still hasn't arrived...... I have had a massive headache since Thursday and am still pretty tender


FX it's just late implanter and you get your :bfp:. You deserve it hun....

:dust:



aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, u do ur opks after 11a.m right? Just checking because it can show as neg if u test too early because the surge starts building up around 4-8a.m so u need a little time for the test to be able to catch it :). I'm sure u probably know this but I just wanted to make sure because I didn't know for a couple cycles and wondered why I kept missing my surge (opk wise) and then I realized 9-10a.m was a tad bit too early for me in future cycles. Lol FX for u! I didn't see ur opk pics until now, thats why I ask. From the looks of the darkness on ur opks, id say O would actually be tomorrow or in the next 3 days because they aren't quite positive yet. Id def still BD tonight! Always remember, sperm from 1 & 2 days before O are most likely to catch that egg! I'm excited to see some bfps!
> 
> I thought id have mine by Sept but I guess its in to my second guess...now I think it'll happen for me before 2014 is up! :) Fx super tight!!!
> 
> In the morning I always do it at 11:30am... The same with last cycle when i got solid face without flashing.... Also the first time i used CBD (not advanced) i got solid face around 11:30am when i had lots of EWCM and FULL FERNING but that one happened on CD11... Last night's OPK (regular) seemed to be the same as the contol line but thin....
> 
> I will take another OPK tonight once i got home hoping for solid face or another flashing don't know what it will look like with the regular opk though hopefully darker than the previous... By the way, if i got positive opk tonight should i consider it today on FF or put it tomorrow???
> 
> As previously planned, we have BD sched on CD16 and CD17 dawn before we sleep around 11am... Really hate our work schedule but still thankful we manage to have :sex: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> if tonight is positive, def mark it for today :)Click to expand...

I did another test, and got another flashing smiley which i think is good than getting blank skipping the solid face... Maybe i'll get the solid face tomorrow.... Boobs hurting below the nips..... The regular opk is still wet and faint.... But the CBD strip looks a little darker than this mornings CBD I know i should not read those lines but i just have to keep them and observe them as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlNvBWwRfcU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo it's so close now daphne!!

And omg Mary and Jess! This is so exciting! I hope AF stays away for a very long time!


----------



## froggyfrog

GL jess and mary!!! I have my fx so tight for you two!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, it's 1:15 on 15 dpo and AF still hasn't arrived...... I have had a massive headache since Thursday and am still pretty tender
> 
> Fx fx!!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Sorry for asking but still need to learn the charting stuff :haha:
> Why is their dotted lines on your ovufriend chart with your temps? And being 15 dpo are you now late for af?Click to expand...

The dotted lines for the one temp to another one is because I discarded the temp because I was running a fever. It wasn't truly a temp jump that high.



MrsB1982 said:


> Mary, have you tested again yet? Jess, have you...?
> 
> Daphne, FX'd you have timed your BNGT perfectly this cycle!
> 
> Wunnabubba, it is a good feeling finally knowing what's going on whether it's AF arriving or BFP isn't it sometimes? My AF is soooooo heavy, starting to think something is wrong!!! I was in so much pain cramping last night in front and in my back, had to get a red hot water bottle on it and was in bed by 8!!
> 
> Doesn't hurt as much today but I am bleeding a ridiculous amount! Xx

I did test and it was negative. I got a cold sore coming so I know AF should be here.



Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo it's so close now daphne!!
> 
> And omg Mary and Jess! This is so exciting! I hope AF stays away for a very long time!

Look at your temps! AF isn't going to stay away this month, but maybe next month



froggyfrog said:


> GL jess and mary!!! I have my fx so tight for you two!

How have you been doing?


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies, temp rose to 97.02 which i still consider as my baseline i think O is happening today got another headache..... Here's yesterday's (CD15) OPKs, regular opk at night thicker than ever... Will also put CD14 OPKs for comparison..... 

Will test later, FX it's a definite positive....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







CD 15 - 20-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 3









CD 14 - 19-09-2014.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my tests this morning... Another flashing smiley....... Hoping for a solid face later tonight or tomorrow.... We decided to skip BD on CD17 and resume on CD18. DH needs to replenish his boys..... But if i got solid tonight we might end up BD'ing, :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKUwZ2I8EsQ&feature=youtu.be
 



Attached Files:







CD 16 - 21-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, your temp went a little high today.... FX you get your :bfp: now... Are you going to test again????


----------



## cutieq

Fx Mary!

MD, I freaking love those tests. I feel like it gives advanced bd notice. Good luck!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Fx Mary!
> 
> MD, I freaking love those tests. I feel like it gives advanced bd notice. Good luck!

It's the 2nd day now for the flashing. Now I'm worried of getting it again tomorrow.... Or maybe the fertilaid is doing its trick already.... I started having ovary pain on left side as well for 3 days now.... The only time i have on both sides was when i was on clomid.... I just wish I finally get the solid face tonight so we can BD again coz if it's another flashing face we will skip it..... We wanted to have a BD before it gives as a solid face and not after like the last time but I dont want to let my DH's :spermy: to suffer....
:nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for you, Daphne!!! You have been getting plenty of BD in, I'm sure DH's swimmers are doing just fine :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> FX for you, Daphne!!! You have been getting plenty of BD in, I'm sure DH's swimmers are doing just fine :)

Thanks Kenna, i just feel like if we BD again at midnight and still get a flashing tomorrow morning we might risking our chance of having intercourse close to O (i mean few hours before the + opk) and end up having less swimmers and exhausted already..... It's just sooooo confusing, last cycle CBD turned from blank to solid now i have 2 days flashing... :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

I understand, DH and I usually BD early on in the cycle, and then are exhausted by the time my late O shows up lol 

I think you have your bases covered, and can wait to Bd again. I have everything crossed for you, this is going to be your month!


----------



## mdscpa

I hope so.... I just want to get that solid face tonight so we can BD before sleeping and before skipping a day..... If its another flashing we might end up not having :sex: and i'll feel devastated if tomorrow morning solid face appears...... So i'm confuse if we should skip midnight tonight or not.... But if tomorrow morning it's another flashing and we didn't BD I'll be ok at least DH's swimmers have time to accumulate... LOL


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, by the way I have to buy another box of regular OPK. I only got a box of 5 tests last friday the guy said it's the last piece but they will have new stocks after a day or two. Hopefully they already have by now. I don't anything for tonight except for CBD. My wondfo is taking a lot of time before arriving here. Estimated delivery is on October 3rd hope it's earlier than that coz it's our day-off also DH's bday.... Can't wait to try wondfo hpt, if i can even take one....


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey jess, im good. On cd5 right now, we moved to another state, dh got transferred, so currently not under the care of a dr. Im going to begin vitex next cycle, and dh is going to start horny goat weed back up. I don't know if yall remember but that is the supplement that made his count jump so high.


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Fx Mary!
> 
> MD, I freaking love those tests. I feel like it gives advanced bd notice. Good luck!
> 
> It's the 2nd day now for the flashing. Now I'm worried of getting it again tomorrow.... Or maybe the fertilaid is doing its trick already.... I started having ovary pain on left side as well for 3 days now.... The only time i have on both sides was when i was on clomid.... I just wish I finally get the solid face tonight so we can BD again coz if it's another flashing face we will skip it..... We wanted to have a BD before it gives as a solid face and not after like the last time but I dont want to let my DH's :spermy: to suffer....
> :nope:Click to expand...

You want to definitely have sex with the solid smiley. The solid smiley is "Peak Fertility," Having sex during the next 48 hours after getting the solid smiley will maximize your chances of conceiving.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Fx Mary!
> 
> MD, I freaking love those tests. I feel like it gives advanced bd notice. Good luck!
> 
> It's the 2nd day now for the flashing. Now I'm worried of getting it again tomorrow.... Or maybe the fertilaid is doing its trick already.... I started having ovary pain on left side as well for 3 days now.... The only time i have on both sides was when i was on clomid.... I just wish I finally get the solid face tonight so we can BD again coz if it's another flashing face we will skip it..... We wanted to have a BD before it gives as a solid face and not after like the last time but I dont want to let my DH's :spermy: to suffer....
> :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> You want to definitely have sex with the solid smiley. The solid smiley is "Peak Fertility," Having sex during the next 48 hours after getting the solid smiley will maximize your chances of conceiving.Click to expand...

If i got another flashing smiley tonight, is it ok to skip BD and do it the next morning (midnight of CD17)?


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Fx Mary!
> 
> MD, I freaking love those tests. I feel like it gives advanced bd notice. Good luck!
> 
> It's the 2nd day now for the flashing. Now I'm worried of getting it again tomorrow.... Or maybe the fertilaid is doing its trick already.... I started having ovary pain on left side as well for 3 days now.... The only time i have on both sides was when i was on clomid.... I just wish I finally get the solid face tonight so we can BD again coz if it's another flashing face we will skip it..... We wanted to have a BD before it gives as a solid face and not after like the last time but I dont want to let my DH's :spermy: to suffer....
> :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> You want to definitely have sex with the solid smiley. The solid smiley is "Peak Fertility," Having sex during the next 48 hours after getting the solid smiley will maximize your chances of conceiving.Click to expand...
> 
> If i got another flashing smiley tonight, is it ok to skip BD and do it the next morning (midnight of CD17)?Click to expand...

I would definitely think so. You've gotten a lot in and I think hitting peak is more important.


----------



## MrsB1982

Eek Mary!!! Your chart is looking great!! Can't wait for test day for you!!

Sorry for the temp drop Jess, really hope AF doesn't show tomorrow.

Daphne, it's just too confusing isn't it??? Think you have it covered though even if you get a solid face Tomoz.

Cutieq, temps lookin good, hope they stay up! 

Kenna, your temps are looking good too!! FX they stay nice and high!

AFM, AF gave me a break today but it's very strange as my menses normally last around 5 days and I have only used one pad today?? Got a lot on my mind atm though and suffering with anxiety, stress, etc so that's probably it. I don't know whether this is the right time to be trying for bubba no 2 given me mental state...it seems to be getting worse every week but think the disappointment of failing to fall on is adding to it too though.

Xxx


----------



## Jrepp

AF arrived this morning, just in time for me to dip a wondfo hpt into a cup of pee. Oh well! Hubby has a lot on his plate at work right now and is stressing over a semen analysis so it probably isn't going to happen until October at the earliest. Oh, I got a massive cold sore again this month.....I feel like a teenager again. The cable guy is supposed to be here any time now to fix our cable box (it's possessed I swear!) and hubby isn't off work yet.


----------



## mdscpa

Quick update.... Took the test and it's still flashing. Bought another box of regular opks and line is thicker but not as dark as the control line. Will post the video and pic tomorrow for tonights o-test.. Will skip BD tonight hopefully i see the solid face before i run out of digis.... 

Sorry for :af: Jess..... :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Sorry for AF Jess :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry af got you, Jess! I hope things eases up for you and Dh so that you can have a wonderful bfp cycle in October!

Keep it going, Daphne!! You are 'o' so close :haha: FX!!! :dust: :dust:

Many :hugs: to you MrsB! Hope you feel better soon and glad af eased up a bit!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry, Jess. I hope the witch is kind to you and doesn't come back again after this cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok don't get me wrong, I'm glad af came so that I can start my lucky cycle, but does she have to make me feel sooooo weird?

I made dinner and hated the taste, then got nauseous. That went away to make way for killer headache and to top it all off I wanted to cry in the beginning of the Startrek movie! I mean common who cries in Startrek?! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok don't get me wrong, I'm glad af came so that I can start my lucky cycle, but does she have to make me feel sooooo weird?
> 
> I made dinner and hated the taste, then got nauseous. That went away to make way for killer headache and to top it all off I wanted to cry in the beginning of the Startrek movie! I mean common who cries in Startrek?! :haha:

Yea. Like bleeding isn't enough?! Also funny how we can get those symptoms like crying, food aversions and nausea and hate it around AF but if it was post-o we would be so hopeful.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know!! I've dubbed myself the crazy af lady. :rofl:

Only worried now that if I order opks on payday (25th) that they might not get here in time for me to start testing on cd 10... Grrr
I'm on cd 2 now and when I order it will be cd 6. Delivery takes 3-4 days... Fx they get here soon enough. Your temps are looking nice Cutie! How do you feel??


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I know!! I've dubbed myself the crazy af lady. :rofl:
> 
> Only worried now that if I order opks on payday (25th) that they might not get here in time for me to start testing on cd 10... Grrr
> I'm on cd 2 now and when I order it will be cd 6. Delivery takes 3-4 days... Fx they get here soon enough. Your temps are looking nice Cutie! How do you feel??

4 days would get them to you cd10 right? Even if you tested in the evening you could start your testing. Order and maybe the ttc fairy will bless you with 3 day instead of 4.

I'm feeling normal. Tender boobs but nothing out of the norm and I guess those very cycle. Couple random cramps and stomach pain but nothing too special there. Feels very much like a bfn cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

They said 3-4 working days... So worst case scenario I'll get them on cd 12 which might still be in time for fertile window from cd 13... Luckily I still have 2 opks left from this wonky cycle. Will use them one a day from cd 11 to be on safe side. 

I hope your lack of symptoms that makes you feel bfn is a good sign! Fx for bfp!!


----------



## cutieq

I caved and tested. Stupid temps haha. Bfn @ 9dpo


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> I caved and tested. Stupid temps haha. Bfn @ 9dpo

Fertility Friend claims only 10% of women get a BFP at 10 dpo!! So that test means nothing. But the urge to POAS cannot be tamed! I'm chillin' with AF as we speak and I'm still like WHAT CAN I PEE ON?!?!?! TEST OPK? ANYTHING?! 

Hahah


----------



## Clem_entine

Hello! I am new. TTC *#2* via at home insemination with a private donor. I am currently 11 dpo and am feeling all kinds of symptoms! Send baby dust my way...got the BFN today...still hopeful....ps almost cried posting this. Haha!


----------



## Wishing1010

Clem_entine said:


> Hello! I am new. TTC *#2* via at home insemination with a private donor. I am currently 11 dpo and am feeling all kinds of symptoms! Send baby dust my way...got the BFN today...still hopeful....ps almost cried posting this. Haha!

Aww FX Hun, I hope you get your BFP very soon!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies.... Temp went down a little today guessing O is here? Will take test later hoping for a solid face. Hoping to BD in the next two days.. I just feel sad that temp drop and we didn't BD last night :(

By the looks of my chart, it looks like it's doing the same thing as last cycle from CD11-13 when I got positive OPK the next morning (CD14). Although i got NO Flashing Smiley only negative(-) opks for both CD12 and 13 back then unlike this one.

I just can't wait to pee now and see if it's gonna be flashing or solid face... Worst if it's blank....

Pictures from yesterday's test... The evening test looks very good....

Edit: DIGI's still Flashing Smiley Face taken at 11:30 am.... Following my previous chart, i should get solid face tomorrow... Or maybe tonight.... Relieved it's still flashing no need to worry about the NO BD :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxJLYLxdXo4
 



Attached Files:







CD 16 - 21-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsB1982

morning girls :hi:

Sorry the :witch: got you Jess. I hope you get your BFP this cycle! 

Daphne, sounds like you are defo round O time so hopefully your BD schedule will have been timed perfectly for a BFP this cycle!!

Wunnabubba, I hate the :witch: sooooooooo much! :grr: I am now only spotting as of this morning so that was only 3 days of menses. Not normal for me at all and very early coming at 23 days. I was starting to get worried I had an ectopic but that would have resulted in a +HPT though I guess and would be a lot more bleeding than just 3 days and only 1 of them at heavy. 

I feel lousy today, ended up with LO in bed with us from midnight so got a terrible nights sleep so just didn't bother taking my temp this morning as there was no way I got 4 hours solid sleep at any point. Got my meeting with my counsellor today at 4. I am hoping talking to her will make me feel better but it just tends to make me feel even worse. 

I even thought about driving off the road this morning into a ditch to just get away from myself for a while...That's not good is it? I am 100% sure I should not be trying for another baby right now after having these feelings. I think I might end up disappearing for a while girls just until I feel a little stronger mentally to deal with the BFN, and to deal with a newborn all over again! xx


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> I caved and tested. Stupid temps haha. Bfn @ 9dpo

Wait until at least 11DPO hun, FF reckons you are more likely to see your BFP from that day onwards xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> morning girls :hi:
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you Jess. I hope you get your BFP this cycle!
> 
> Daphne, sounds like you are defo round O time so hopefully your BD schedule will have been timed perfectly for a BFP this cycle!!
> 
> Wunnabubba, I hate the :witch: sooooooooo much! :grr: I am now only spotting as of this morning so that was only 3 days of menses. Not normal for me at all and very early coming at 23 days. I was starting to get worried I had an ectopic but that would have resulted in a +HPT though I guess and would be a lot more bleeding than just 3 days and only 1 of them at heavy.
> 
> I feel lousy today, ended up with LO in bed with us from midnight so got a terrible nights sleep so just didn't bother taking my temp this morning as there was no way I got 4 hours solid sleep at any point. Got my meeting with my counsellor today at 4. I am hoping talking to her will make me feel better but it just tends to make me feel even worse.
> 
> I even thought about driving off the road this morning into a ditch to just get away from myself for a while...That's not good is it? I am 100% sure I should not be trying for another baby right now after having these feelings. I think I might end up disappearing for a while girls just until I feel a little stronger mentally to deal with the BFN, and to deal with a newborn all over again! xx

I'm sorry about your rough night! I hope you get some much needed rest tonight! 

And, I know things may seem hard, but your family needs you so don't ever give up on yourself. You are a beautiful person that just has a lot on their plate. Hang in there Hun, you are in my thoughts and prayers <3


----------



## Wishing1010

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested. Stupid temps haha. Bfn @ 9dpo
> 
> Fertility Friend claims only 10% of women get a BFP at 10 dpo!! So that test means nothing. But the urge to POAS cannot be tamed! I'm chillin' with AF as we speak and I'm still like WHAT CAN I PEE ON?!?!?! TEST OPK? ANYTHING?!
> 
> HahahClick to expand...

Lol!!! I get like that sometimes as well!!! Must POAS!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm ready to cut my boobs off....last cycle I complained bc my boobs didn't hurt post-O, and now I'm wishing they didn't hurt. Ugh!


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm ready to cut my boobs off....last cycle I complained bc my boobs didn't hurt post-O, and now I'm wishing they didn't hurt. Ugh!

Wowsers Kenna! Don't do that!! What will be baby have to eat then?!?!!? :haha:

xx


----------



## MrsB1982

I meant as in feeding, not eating your boobs!!! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm ready to cut my boobs off....last cycle I complained bc my boobs didn't hurt post-O, and now I'm wishing they didn't hurt. Ugh!

That's good that it's hurting.. That's a good sign that you hormones are high... I posted something here before about :holly: pain... 

Estrogen Dominance - pain on nips or around nips or in front.
Progesterone Dominance - pain on the sides of the boobs below armpit

You wan't it more on the sides post-O... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to cut my boobs off....last cycle I complained bc my boobs didn't hurt post-O, and now I'm wishing they didn't hurt. Ugh!
> 
> Wowsers Kenna! Don't do that!! What will be baby have to eat then?!?!!? :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: In addition, what will your DH eat then? :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

I think DH caused most of this pain :blush: 
:rofl:

I have full boob pain, I can't pinpoint sides or nipples, it's all of it! My bbs get so full after O that I have a separate bra for after O. Lol!

Daphne, I hope your O is around here soon!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I think DH caused most of this pain :blush:
> :rofl:
> 
> I have full boob pain, I can't pinpoint sides or nipples, it's all of it! My bbs get so full after O that I have a separate bra for after O. Lol!
> 
> Daphne, I hope your O is around here soon!!!!!

:rofl: Guess you are right.... DH do the same... lol

Whenever i tell him boob's hurting that's when he can't keep himself away from it.... Hate it but i love it.... :dohh::wacko:

Hopefully soon.... Guess fertilaid is acting like clomid, delaying my O..... We can't stop now, this is the week when we should do lot's of BNGT and not last week.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Get those swimmers, Daphne!!!! Going to be a special week and in a couple more weeks will be your BFP!!!!

I know, DH loves my sore, post-O boobs lol.


----------



## Jrepp

MrsB, I am sorry that you are having a rough time. Please don't do anything that you will regret later. We have all been down the dark hole....hell, I think I might still be in it. TTC is so difficult mentally, physically and emotionally. I know that it isnt easy but try yo get out and do something you enjoy. Go for a walk, knit, take a karate class.....anything that will help to ease some of your stress.

I don't know if you ladies have noticed or not but I have been trying to be much more relaxed about trying lately.I still think about it quite a bit, but am not obsessing like I was.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, what's with the boob thing with men..... :haha:

I will Kenna... Hopefully DH too...... If im not temping or OPK'ing, we have probably stopped BD'ing by now as we are already exhausted like we always do previously before charting.... Maybe that's why we are missing our chances......

FX to your :bfp: as well... 

Any news Mary? FX this is it....


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> MrsB, I am sorry that you are having a rough time. Please don't do anything that you will regret later. We have all been down the dark hole....hell, I think I might still be in it. TTC is so difficult mentally, physically and emotionally. I know that it isnt easy but try yo get out and do something you enjoy. Go for a walk, knit, take a karate class.....anything that will help to ease some of your stress.
> 
> I don't know if you ladies have noticed or not but I have been trying to be much more relaxed about trying lately.I still think about it quite a bit, but am not obsessing like I was.

I think that's a great idea, Hun. TTC can take so much out of you, but it's nice when you can not obsess over it. Sometimes we have to take a break, just to get ourselves back.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Oh, what's with the boob thing with men..... :haha:
> 
> I will Kenna... Hopefully DH too...... If im not temping or OPK'ing, we have probably stopped BD'ing by now as we are already exhausted like we always do previously before charting.... Maybe that's why we are missing our chances......
> 
> FX to your :bfp: as well...
> 
> Any news Mary? FX this is it....

It's truly strange that our bodies can make it feel like we are O'ing long in advance of O. Like, with cramps and twinges in ovaries days before O actually occurs. Without temping, I have no clue where my cycle is!


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm ready to cut my boobs off....last cycle I complained bc my boobs didn't hurt post-O, and now I'm wishing they didn't hurt. Ugh!

Sorry for the pain but loving the symptom!

Major dip for me today. Gonna assume AF is coming this cycle.


----------



## Wishing1010

Maybe implantation dip!


----------



## mdscpa

FX it's ID and temps start rising back up tomorrow....


----------



## Wishing1010

Marrryyyyyyy, where are you?!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Marrryyyyyyy, where are you?!

Wondering the same... Hope she's ok....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> I caved and tested. Stupid temps haha. Bfn @ 9dpo

Sorry for the BFN! There is still time so dont loose hope yet! FX 



Clem_entine said:


> Hello! I am new. TTC *#2* via at home insemination with a private donor. I am currently 11 dpo and am feeling all kinds of symptoms! Send baby dust my way...got the BFN today...still hopeful....ps almost cried posting this. Haha!

FX for your BFP this cyle :dust:



MrsB1982 said:


> morning girls :hi:
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you Jess. I hope you get your BFP this cycle!
> 
> Daphne, sounds like you are defo round O time so hopefully your BD schedule will have been timed perfectly for a BFP this cycle!!
> 
> Wunnabubba, I hate the :witch: sooooooooo much! :grr: I am now only spotting as of this morning so that was only 3 days of menses. Not normal for me at all and very early coming at 23 days. I was starting to get worried I had an ectopic but that would have resulted in a +HPT though I guess and would be a lot more bleeding than just 3 days and only 1 of them at heavy.
> 
> I feel lousy today, ended up with LO in bed with us from midnight so got a terrible nights sleep so just didn't bother taking my temp this morning as there was no way I got 4 hours solid sleep at any point. Got my meeting with my counsellor today at 4. I am hoping talking to her will make me feel better but it just tends to make me feel even worse.
> 
> I even thought about driving off the road this morning into a ditch to just get away from myself for a while...That's not good is it? I am 100% sure I should not be trying for another baby right now after having these feelings. I think I might end up disappearing for a while girls just until I feel a little stronger mentally to deal with the BFN, and to deal with a newborn all over again! xx

Oh hun :cry:
I'm so sorry that you are sad and not feeling well. Just keep faith and chin up!
My sister had thoughts like driving off the road and that resulted in her taking overdose of pills earlier this year. She almost did not make it and it was the absolure worst feeling for us to stand by and watch. Nothing is ever that bad that you should want to hurt yourself. I know it sounds cruel because you know what you feel, but I mean it in a good way.

Your dh and lo needs you and they love you unconditionally. Heck even I love you some :hugs:
I hope it goes well when you see the counsellor and that you are able to feel better soon.
It's okay if you feel like taking a break but just promise that you wont forget that we are all here for you!!!!! :hugs:



MrsB1982 said:


> I meant as in feeding, not eating your boobs!!! :rofl:

Bwahahahahahaha hilarious!!! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM, sorry if I've been quiet some today. It is soooooo crazy at work :wacko:
I'm the only company secretary and work for 5 estate agents who does not seem to grasp that I only have 2 hands. I cannot do the marketing (brochure and calender designs) of the company alone plus all of their admin.

If it keeps up like this I might not even get a chance to pee when O gets closer. It's 13h30pm now and I am emotionally and physically exhausted!!!! Urgh

I hope you all are doing well otherwise :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary is ok, just wanted to let you ladies know!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> AFM, sorry if I've been quiet some today. It is soooooo crazy at work :wacko:
> I'm the only company secretary and work for 5 estate agents who does not seem to grasp that I only have 2 hands. I cannot do the marketing (brochure and calender designs) of the company alone plus all of their admin.
> 
> If it keeps up like this I might not even get a chance to pee when O gets closer. It's 13h30pm now and I am emotionally and physically exhausted!!!! Urgh
> 
> I hope you all are doing well otherwise :hugs: and :dust:

Aww Hun! What a stressful time. I hope they give you some relief soon. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Lots of EWCM today just checked. Guess i'll be getting my solid face later, i hope...

I've recorded the same last cycle on CD13 (- opk in the morning) and solid face the next day.... 

Keeping my FX for that solid face....


----------



## cutieq

If I obey the temp rules and discard Saturday and Sunday (horrible sleep pattern, testing hours later then usual and a couple of drinks the night before) my chart isn't so terrible.

So confused lol


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Lots of EWCM today just checked. Guess i'll be getting my solid face later, i hope...
> 
> I've recorded the same last cycle on CD13 (- opk in the morning) and solid face the next day....
> 
> Keeping my FX for that solid face....

Woo!!!! FX FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> If I obey the temp rules and discard Saturday and Sunday (horrible sleep pattern, testing hours later then usual and a couple of drinks the night before) my chart isn't so terrible.
> 
> So confused lol

Still looks good to me!!! FX!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> If I obey the temp rules and discard Saturday and Sunday (horrible sleep pattern, testing hours later then usual and a couple of drinks the night before) my chart isn't so terrible.
> 
> So confused lol
> 
> Still looks good to me!!! FX!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks. Just glad I will know this week one way or another.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to cut my boobs off....last cycle I complained bc my boobs didn't hurt post-O, and now I'm wishing they didn't hurt. Ugh!
> 
> Sorry for the pain but loving the symptom!
> 
> Major dip for me today. Gonna assume AF is coming this cycle.Click to expand...

No for the hoe (af :haha:)
I hope it was just implantation dip or a "normal" dip leading to your BFP! FX FX



Wishing1010 said:


> Mary is ok, just wanted to let you ladies know!

Thanks, was wondering why she was so quiet and whether there was any new news on her cycle.



Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, sorry if I've been quiet some today. It is soooooo crazy at work :wacko:
> I'm the only company secretary and work for 5 estate agents who does not seem to grasp that I only have 2 hands. I cannot do the marketing (brochure and calender designs) of the company alone plus all of their admin.
> 
> If it keeps up like this I might not even get a chance to pee when O gets closer. It's 13h30pm now and I am emotionally and physically exhausted!!!! Urgh
> 
> I hope you all are doing well otherwise :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Aww Hun! What a stressful time. I hope they give you some relief soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! Ohterwise I might just pull a vanishing act and see how the headless chickens run :haha: oh and when you hear me laughing... it's an evil laugh :rofl:



mdscpa said:


> Lots of EWCM today just checked. Guess i'll be getting my solid face later, i hope...
> 
> I've recorded the same last cycle on CD13 (- opk in the morning) and solid face the next day....
> 
> Keeping my FX for that solid face....

FX come on O!!!!!! :baby: for you xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I hope everyone is feeling better today!!! I understand the depressing feelins totally but just know that God has our back and keep the faith and pray through the struggles.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can I get a Whoop Whoop??
:wohoo: for payday coming early. Hopefully my opks will get here before cd 10 seeing that I am able to order earlier!!!


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Can I get a Whoop Whoop??
> :wohoo: for payday coming early. Hopefully my opks will get here before cd 10 seeing that I am able to order earlier!!!

WHOOPP!!!!

AFM, I used a chart adjuster to fix my temps from the weekend and now it looks way better, but I'm not getting my hopes up because I think it's just a jacked up temping month. :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Cutie! Hope this is it!

Opks will be here Friday on my birthday :headspin: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## cutieq

for anyone that cares to look at my madness.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-09-22 at 11.30.27 AM.png
File size: 158.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> for anyone that cares to look at my madness.

Urgh I wish I knew more about temping so that I could be of some use to you! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)

I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140922-00560.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)
> 
> I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:

I don't expect anyone to be able to help or comprehend my insanity :wacko:

:rofl: time to BD'd (but not with that stick)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)
> 
> I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:
> 
> I don't expect anyone to be able to help or comprehend my insanity :wacko:
> 
> :rofl: time to BD'd (but not with that stick)Click to expand...

bwahahahahahaha you made me laugh more than I laughed while peeing on it :rofl:


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)
> 
> I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:
> 
> I don't expect anyone to be able to help or comprehend my insanity :wacko:
> 
> :rofl: time to BD'd (but not with that stick)Click to expand...

Uh, I was literally going to ask your temps before adjusting! We're apparently equally mad. So how did you adjust those temps? Why did you adjust them to be so low comparatively? And I still think it's all about the pattern, and the pattern is.. up!


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)
> 
> I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:
> 
> I don't expect anyone to be able to help or comprehend my insanity :wacko:
> 
> :rofl: time to BD'd (but not with that stick)Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, I was literally going to ask your temps before adjusting! We're apparently equally mad. So how did you adjust those temps? Why did you adjust them to be so low comparatively? And I still think it's all about the pattern, and the pattern is.. up!Click to expand...

I used a temp adjuster. You put in your normal time, what time you actually took the temp and it gives you the new temp. It wasn't a manual adjustment. I'm not reading anything into this although I feel better than I did this morning about that gigantic dip. We'll see what the rest of the week looks like.


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq & Wannabubba - you ladies are too funny!!! :haha: 

Cutieq - I couldn't figure it out but I love the adjusted chart.

Wannabubba - Please don't use that stick!!!! :wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

brighteyez73 said:


> Cutieq & Wannabubba - you ladies are too funny!!! :haha:
> 
> Cutieq - I couldn't figure it out but I love the adjusted chart.
> 
> Wannabubba - Please don't use that stick!!!! :wacko:

:thumbup: I will not use the stick! I might just end up in a very sticky :haha: situation of having to explain to DH why our baby looks nothing like him


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> If I obey the temp rules and discard Saturday and Sunday (horrible sleep pattern, testing hours later then usual and a couple of drinks the night before) my chart isn't so terrible.
> 
> So confused lol
> 
> Still looks good to me!!! FX!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Just glad I will know this week one way or another.Click to expand...

Loooks good and good timing for ID at 8dpo.... FX it keeps on rising and give you your :bfp:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)
> 
> I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:

You're close to O... Go and BD... Catch that stick.... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)
> 
> I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:
> 
> You're close to O... Go and BD... Catch that stick.... :rofl:Click to expand...

I've been trained well, I'll even bring it back for another throw


----------



## brighteyez73

Wannabubba - Oh yes and hubbies done like explanations to much LOL!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Lol! Did you draw lines on the stick as well?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Lol! Did you draw lines on the stick as well?

Yes I did lol! I was desparate to see any stick with two lines on it and thought I would make my own luck!


----------



## mdscpa

Got to test and ANOTHER FLASHING FACE!!!!! Disappointed..... But we need to BD later juat in case it turn into solid tomorrow morning.... Urghhh.... I only have 6 CBD and two regular opks left.... Already bought 4 boxes here worth $23 each. I need that solid face or definite two dark lines so we can stop testing instead of buying more opks here.... 

Anyways, got an update just tonight about my wondfo order have just arrived at customs for clearance and scan here in Saudi. I guess it'll take few more days before they finally deliver it to me...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Lol! Did you draw lines on the stick as well?

Yes I did lol! I was desparate to see any stick with two lines on it and thought I would make my own luck!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Uhm... Not sure why my last post posted twice :wacko:

Ah Daphne, you must be knackered with all the bd :haha: I realy hope o gets here so as not to run out of tests! Also have my fx that your wondfo's arrive so you can test in time to show us all your bfp.

My stick with the 2 solid lines has now been dubbed our team mascott and I shall call him Mr Sticky (for sticky bfps all round and not much pun intended :flow:)


----------



## brighteyez73

WannaBubba - I love it! LOL


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies, I hope this can give you guys a laugh and cheer you up some (if you need cheering up :hugs:)
> 
> I peed on a stick... Do you think I'll be ovulating soon?? :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Got to test and ANOTHER FLASHING FACE!!!!! Disappointed..... But we need to BD later juat in case it turn into solid tomorrow morning.... Urghhh.... I only have 6 CBD and two regular opks left.... Already bought 4 boxes here worth $23 each. I need that solid face or definite two dark lines so we can stop testing instead of buying opks here again....
> 
> Anyways, got an update just tonight about mu wondfo order it just arrived at customs for clearance and scan here in Saudi. I guess it'll take few more days before they finally deliver it to me...

Aww sorry about the stupid flashing face!!! Ready for the solid to brighten your day!!!


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Got to test and ANOTHER FLASHING FACE!!!!! Disappointed..... But we need to BD later juat in case it turn into solid tomorrow morning.... Urghhh.... I only have 6 CBD and two regular opks left.... Already bought 4 boxes here worth $23 each. I need that solid face or definite two dark lines so we can stop testing instead of buying opks here again....
> 
> Anyways, got an update just tonight about mu wondfo order it just arrived at customs for clearance and scan here in Saudi. I guess it'll take few more days before they finally deliver it to me...

Hope it's solid for you tomorrow! I've had 5 days of flashing before :(


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies... Hope everyone's doing great....

AFM, temp stil on the low side and stable for the last 3 days.... I really don't know why it's taking this long.... Really hoping to get a solid face today... Me and DH feels too exhausted already waiting for O. This has been I think the only cycle (with temping) that we had lots of :sex: long before O comes... I just need this to be over... 

Here's yesterday's tests. the CBD lines at night was darker than the morning and yet got the same result.
 



Attached Files:







CD 17 - 21-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh Daphne.... waiting for o is like watching paint dry! I really hope it comes soon!!! Then you can sleep/hibernate during the tww to make time go by faster!

AFM: af has been sort of strange this month, with the crying during Startrek movie and all :haha: 
I need some advice please ladies! Oh and don't read any further because there will be too much info here!
Yesterday was cd 3 and I am calling yesterday spotting as I only soaked +- half a tampon with red blood (I had such a crazy day at work that I kind of forgot about it and it was there from about 07h00 till after 18h00 last nigh... I know I know :dohh: )

Anyway I put a pantyliner in last night after bathing as I only had thick pink tinged cm and I did not have a drop of red at all the whole evening. This morning the pantyliner was clear and I checked replacement pantyliner, still clear - no red blood or drops. 

Anyway these are my 2 questions:

1. Do I make cd 3 the end of my period as that was the last time I saw red blood? Or if I check cm later and it might be pink tinged do I count cd 4 as the end? :shrug:

2. Would af length make a difference to when I will o this cycle or do I still go off the calculators (cd 16) and use opks

:help:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Urgh Daphne.... waiting for o is like watching paint dry! I really hope it comes soon!!! Then you can sleep/hibernate during the tww to make time go by faster!
> 
> AFM: af has been sort of strange this month, with the crying during Startrek movie and all :haha:
> I need some advice please ladies! Oh and don't read any further because there will be too much info here!
> Yesterday was cd 3 and I am calling yesterday spotting as I only soaked +- half a tampon with red blood (I had such a crazy day at work that I kind of forgot about it and it was there from about 07h00 till after 18h00 last nigh... I know I know :dohh: )
> 
> Anyway I put a pantyliner in last night after bathing as I only had thick pink tinged cm and I did not have a drop of red at all the whole evening. This morning the pantyliner was clear and I checked replacement pantyliner, still clear - no red blood or drops.
> 
> Anyway these are my 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Do I make cd 3 the end of my period as that was the last time I saw red blood? Or if I check cm later and it might be pink tinged do I count cd 4 as the end? :shrug:
> 
> 2. Would af length make a difference to when I will o this cycle or do I still go off the calculators (cd 16) and use opks
> 
> :help:

I know and it makes me crazy..... Funny i want to be in the roller coaster TWW :haha: I'm so done waiting to O...... But we have to be patient and just enjoy BNGT but i feel like it's already taking its toll.

Anyways, the most important regarding cycle recording is the first day when you saw a red blood.... Anything that follows you can record just to see how long your period is this cycle but the length of your :af: doesn't not in anyway affect when you O.... O varies every cycle for most women and it's the LP that is almost fixed/the same or +- 2-3 days from other periods. Im not an expert but that's what i learned from Dr. Google..... If you really have enough supply of OPKs to pee on then better start early.... So you won't miss your O this time..... FX to catching your surge...

You can record your :af: as follows:

1. (H)eavy
2. (M)edium
3. (L)ight
4. (S)potting


If you check my previous cycles you'll notice i have different :af: period and varying O date... Like this cycle it's taking so late although i had previous cycle where FF put my O on CD19... Who knows, that could be my longest.... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I know and it makes me crazy..... Funny i want to be in the roller coaster TWW :haha: I'm so done waiting to O...... But we have to be patient and just enjoy BNGT but i feel like it's already taking its toll.
> 
> Anyways, the most important regarding cycle recording is the first day when you saw a red blood.... Anything that follows you can record just to see how long your period is this cycle but the length of your :af: doesn't not in anyway affect when you O.... O varies every cycle for most women and it's the LP that is almost fixed/the same or +- 2-3 days from other periods. Im not an expert but that's what i learned from Dr. Google..... If you really have enough supply of OPKs to pee on then better start early.... So you won't miss your O this time..... FX to catching your surge...
> 
> You can record your :af: as follows:
> 
> 1. (H)eavy
> 2. (M)edium
> 3. (L)ight
> 4. (S)potting
> 
> 
> If you check my previous cycles you'll notice i have different :af: period and varying O date... Like this cycle it's taking so late although i had previous cycle where FF put my O on CD19... Who knows, that could be my longest....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you very much Daphne!!!! The funniest is that my cycle has gone in the order that you have put it 1-4. However it only happened in 3 days so I am going to assume that the length was 3 days as I haven't spotted today (yet).
I ordered opks last night after 17h00 and got confirmation a few minutes ago that they will deliver on Thursday as tomorrow is public holiday.

I will have a total of 17 opks for this cycle and 1 hpt. I will have 8 full days of testing twice a day and I am saving that hpt for when af is late. If I get the urge to POAS early you guys know what type of stick I'll be peeing on :haha:

I cannot wait anymore this cycle is going to be awesome!!! :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh I forgot to mention that I think it is good that my af is becoming shorter each cycle because that obviously means it will be going away soon for my bfp :smug:


----------



## Zasha1

hi im new to this forum ... me and my husband are ttc for4months now .. this month i was suppose to get my period on 12th sept but had no signs of it .. then had on and off cramping and lower back pain .. i didnt want to test as i was scared to receive another negative. Then had intercourse on 18th night and when i wipe there was little brown blood on the tissue and next day morning there was a brown patch on my underwear. I was very upset thinking my periods have started ( full day i was crying). but the flow was very very very light ( im not sure if its spotting or periods). Only lasted for one and half day and it stopped. Anyways i tested on Sunday first urine ( using a cheap test) it came up negative. and i went to a doc. she didnt test me for pregnancy and told that its only because im stressed soo mch.. (i cried in front of her). Finally i was convinced that its only stress. but that night i woke up several times with aching breasts.. and i felt pain in my nipples. next day my husband insisted to take another test.. even though i was confirmed that it wasnt pregnancy i did the test to satisfy him using clear blue ( after dinner) and i couldnt belive there was a very faint line appeared in time limit making it a plus. Yesterday i couldnt sleep till 3a.m thinking about it.. morning i checked the stick again but the line wasnt there
I dnt know what to think ..pls help me ( i dont know how to start a new thread so i posted here) my nipples are stilll sore ...i dnt know when i ovulated... because in July my period was 5 days late but had a good flow... and then again in Aug it came on time in a 28days cycle... im taking folic acid now..and im starting to have more symptoms now..im getting emotional for minor things and starting to cry...i dnt feel like getting up from my bed.. is it possible that i experienced my implantation 2 days ago? Is it a postive if the line disappers aftr hours?
PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that I think it is good that my af is becoming shorter each cycle because that obviously means it will be going away soon for my bfp :smug:

And your BNGT will start as early as it finish... :rofl:

Did a test few minutes ago and as disappointed as I was last night, I got another FLASHING :lol: 

I just wanna :sad2: :brat:


----------



## Wishing1010

Zasha1 said:


> hi im new to this forum ... me and my husband are ttc for4months now .. this month i was suppose to get my period on 12th sept but had no signs of it .. then had on and off cramping and lower back pain .. i didnt want to test as i was scared to receive another negative. Then had intercourse on 18th night and when i wipe there was little brown blood on the tissue and next day morning there was a brown patch on my underwear. I was very upset thinking my periods have started ( full day i was crying). but the flow was very very very light ( im not sure if its spotting or periods). Only lasted for one and half day and it stopped. Anyways i tested on Sunday first urine ( using a cheap test) it came up negative. and i went to a doc. she didnt test me for pregnancy and told that its only because im stressed soo mch.. (i cried in front of her). Finally i was convinced that its only stress. but that night i woke up several times with aching breasts.. and i felt pain in my nipples. next day my husband insisted to take another test.. even though i was confirmed that it wasnt pregnancy i did the test to satisfy him using clear blue ( after dinner) and i couldnt belive there was a very faint line appeared in time limit making it a plus. Yesterday i couldnt sleep till 3a.m thinking about it.. morning i checked the stick again but the line wasnt there
> I dnt know what to think ..pls help me ( i dont know how to start a new thread so i posted here) my nipples are stilll sore ...i dnt know when i ovulated... because in July my period was 5 days late but had a good flow... and then again in Aug it came on time in a 28days cycle... im taking folic acid now..and im starting to have more symptoms now..im getting emotional for minor things and starting to cry...i dnt feel like getting up from my bed.. is it possible that i experienced my implantation 2 days ago? Is it a postive if the line disappers aftr hours?
> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME

Hey Hun! First of all, clear blue tests can be tricky. I would try the first response brand. They do not give false readings, the clear blues will sometimes. It is possible that you experienced implantation, it takes at least 2 days for the HCG to start building up. But, it is also possible that your cycle is out of whack, delaying your ovulation, and therefore delaying your period. I would try another brand test, and if still no answers, go back to doc.


----------



## mdscpa

Zasha1 said:


> hi im new to this forum ... me and my husband are ttc for4months now .. this month i was suppose to get my period on 12th sept but had no signs of it .. then had on and off cramping and lower back pain .. i didnt want to test as i was scared to receive another negative. Then had intercourse on 18th night and when i wipe there was little brown blood on the tissue and next day morning there was a brown patch on my underwear. I was very upset thinking my periods have started ( full day i was crying). but the flow was very very very light ( im not sure if its spotting or periods). Only lasted for one and half day and it stopped. Anyways i tested on Sunday first urine ( using a cheap test) it came up negative. and i went to a doc. she didnt test me for pregnancy and told that its only because im stressed soo mch.. (i cried in front of her). Finally i was convinced that its only stress. but that night i woke up several times with aching breasts.. and i felt pain in my nipples. next day my husband insisted to take another test.. even though i was confirmed that it wasnt pregnancy i did the test to satisfy him using clear blue ( after dinner) and i couldnt belive there was a very faint line appeared in time limit making it a plus. Yesterday i couldnt sleep till 3a.m thinking about it.. morning i checked the stick again but the line wasnt there
> I dnt know what to think ..pls help me ( i dont know how to start a new thread so i posted here) my nipples are stilll sore ...i dnt know when i ovulated... because in July my period was 5 days late but had a good flow... and then again in Aug it came on time in a 28days cycle... im taking folic acid now..and im starting to have more symptoms now..im getting emotional for minor things and starting to cry...i dnt feel like getting up from my bed.. is it possible that i experienced my implantation 2 days ago? Is it a postive if the line disappers aftr hours?
> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME

Hello Zasha, welcome to the group..... You said you're supposed to have your :af: on the 12th of September, you have missed your period for so many days now. And the brown spot could have been from the :sex: and not implantation. Implantation happens on average mid luteal phase before you expect your period.... If i were you, i'd do another test and if it's not definite try to have your beta checked to get the real answer... 

FX you get your :bfp: soon......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zasha1

Thank u very much fr ur reply ill use another brand after few days


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that I think it is good that my af is becoming shorter each cycle because that obviously means it will be going away soon for my bfp :smug:

Yes!!! Definitely going away soon!!! :)


----------



## Zasha1

Thank u soomch for ur support..i feel better now :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Zasha1 said:


> hi im new to this forum ... me and my husband are ttc for4months now .. this month i was suppose to get my period on 12th sept but had no signs of it .. then had on and off cramping and lower back pain .. i didnt want to test as i was scared to receive another negative. Then had intercourse on 18th night and when i wipe there was little brown blood on the tissue and next day morning there was a brown patch on my underwear. I was very upset thinking my periods have started ( full day i was crying). but the flow was very very very light ( im not sure if its spotting or periods). Only lasted for one and half day and it stopped. Anyways i tested on Sunday first urine ( using a cheap test) it came up negative. and i went to a doc. she didnt test me for pregnancy and told that its only because im stressed soo mch.. (i cried in front of her). Finally i was convinced that its only stress. but that night i woke up several times with aching breasts.. and i felt pain in my nipples. next day my husband insisted to take another test.. even though i was confirmed that it wasnt pregnancy i did the test to satisfy him using clear blue ( after dinner) and i couldnt belive there was a very faint line appeared in time limit making it a plus. Yesterday i couldnt sleep till 3a.m thinking about it.. morning i checked the stick again but the line wasnt there
> I dnt know what to think ..pls help me ( i dont know how to start a new thread so i posted here) my nipples are stilll sore ...i dnt know when i ovulated... because in July my period was 5 days late but had a good flow... and then again in Aug it came on time in a 28days cycle... im taking folic acid now..and im starting to have more symptoms now..im getting emotional for minor things and starting to cry...i dnt feel like getting up from my bed.. is it possible that i experienced my implantation 2 days ago? Is it a postive if the line disappers aftr hours?
> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME

FX Hun!! I hope that it was implantation bleed and that you are pregnant. You and I have almost been ttc for the same amount of time and I know how badly you want it from the get go.
Try another brand test in a day or two and see what happens. Or go to different doc who will help with bloods if possible?
:hugs: and :dust:



mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention that I think it is good that my af is becoming shorter each cycle because that obviously means it will be going away soon for my bfp :smug:
> 
> And your BNGT will start as early as it finish... :rofl:
> 
> Did a test few minutes ago and as disappointed as I was last night, I got another FLASHING :lol:
> 
> I just wanna :sad2: :brat:Click to expand...

Really... that's insane. The opks are already confusing to me so I just hope this cycle they will be straight forward. Just keep up the baby... :sleep:
I mean keep up the baby dancing :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm marking the 4th day of flashing now... I don't know tonight maybe another flashing :lol: We'll see....

Pic below for this morning's test.... Different is, the regular OPK looks dark even when it's still wet. I left it at home already we'll see tonight if it becomes darker like always after many hours.

Might end up buying my 5th box of regular opk here, i only have 1 left and another 5 digis.

Good thing i have left-over digis from last cycle...... Oh, SOLID :lol: please show up!!!!!! I'm losing my patience already.....
 



Attached Files:







CD 18 - 23-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> I'm marking the 4th day of flashing now... I don't know tonight maybe another flashing :lol: We'll see....
> 
> Pic below for this morning's test.... Different is, the regular OPK looks dark even when it's still wet. I left it at home already we'll see tonight if it becomes darker like always after many hours.
> 
> Might end up buying my 5th box of regular opk here, i only have 1 left and another 5 digis.
> 
> Good thing i have left-over digis from last cycle...... Oh, SOLID :lol: please show up!!!!!! I'm losing my patience already.....

Your OPK's are killing me!!!!! Lol I'm so impatient!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I'm marking the 4th day of flashing now... I don't know tonight maybe another flashing :lol: We'll see....
> 
> Pic below for this morning's test.... Different is, the regular OPK looks dark even when it's still wet. I left it at home already we'll see tonight if it becomes darker like always after many hours.
> 
> Might end up buying my 5th box of regular opk here, i only have 1 left and another 5 digis.
> 
> Good thing i have left-over digis from last cycle...... Oh, SOLID :lol: please show up!!!!!! I'm losing my patience already.....
> 
> Your OPK's are killing me!!!!! Lol I'm so impatient!Click to expand...

Me too.... Also, DH's swimmers are diminishing by the time I actually O..... opks and temp are confirming each other so I haven't Oed yet.. :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Zasha1

yeah im getting impatient and when i told that to doc she prescribed me clomid if i really want to get pregnant soon... i already bought the pills .. should i use it in my next cycle if this one turns out to be a negative?


----------



## mdscpa

Cutieq, test again... Loving the temp rising... I wouldn't discard the other temps though to get a clearer picture from possible implantation dip to rising level of progesterone.... 

Looking forward to your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Zasha1

Im getting pms like cramps now :cry: dnt know whats rong with my body


----------



## Wishing1010

Zasha1 said:


> yeah im getting impatient and when i told that to doc she prescribed me clomid if i really want to get pregnant soon... i already bought the pills .. should i use it in my next cycle if this one turns out to be a negative?

Yes, definitely try it! I took it for one month and had the best Ovulation I have ever had!


----------



## cutieq

Come on solid!! Daphne, Hoping this is your last day of flashing. I tested again this morning got 98.19 98.02 and 98.24 so the rise wasn't a fluke thankfully. I was afraid to trust it. I want to undiscard those weekend temps because it makes me happy but I don't want to mislead myself either. My weekend sleeping was insane. 

Zasha, I got here late but the ladies got you covered. Fx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Zasha1 said:


> Im getting pms like cramps now :cry: dnt know whats rong with my body

Have you maybe come off of birth control recently? I'm just wondering because you mentioned only trying for 4 months so far.

I stopped birth control in April and had sex once with stretchy cm that cycle during fertile week. After that I swear I had every damn pregnancy symptom from 2dpo. It was just my body getting use to the hormones without birth control to regulate it.
The next cycle was almost as bad and then for 3 cycles after I could tell what was normal and luckily I became quite regular really fast after that.

Just wondering IF you are not pregnant now and you did come off birth control it might be why your body is confusing you?

I still have my fx for your :bfp: though!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Come on solid!! Daphne, Hoping this is your last day of flashing. I tested again this morning got 98.19 98.02 and 98.24 so the rise wasn't a fluke thankfully. I was afraid to trust it. I want to undiscard those weekend temps because it makes me happy but I don't want to mislead myself either. My weekend sleeping was insane.
> 
> Zasha, I got here late but the ladies got you covered. Fx

Discarding them or not doesn't make a difference still your temp is on the rise.....

Off TTC, just read an article here regarding jumping the red light. Violators will have to spend 24hours in jail now before they can pay for the fine.... 

Have to remind DH about it before he ends up in jail worst if it happened when i'm O'ing, :rofl: :dohh: still thinking of BD :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah Daphne :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Urgh Daphne.... waiting for o is like watching paint dry! I really hope it comes soon!!! Then you can sleep/hibernate during the tww to make time go by faster!
> 
> AFM: af has been sort of strange this month, with the crying during Startrek movie and all :haha:
> I need some advice please ladies! Oh and don't read any further because there will be too much info here!
> Yesterday was cd 3 and I am calling yesterday spotting as I only soaked +- half a tampon with red blood (I had such a crazy day at work that I kind of forgot about it and it was there from about 07h00 till after 18h00 last nigh... I know I know :dohh: )
> 
> Anyway I put a pantyliner in last night after bathing as I only had thick pink tinged cm and I did not have a drop of red at all the whole evening. This morning the pantyliner was clear and I checked replacement pantyliner, still clear - no red blood or drops.
> 
> Anyway these are my 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Do I make cd 3 the end of my period as that was the last time I saw red blood? Or if I check cm later and it might be pink tinged do I count cd 4 as the end? :shrug:
> 
> 2. Would af length make a difference to when I will o this cycle or do I still go off the calculators (cd 16) and use opks
> 
> :help:

I would mark the day where the tampon was half soaked light flow and put spotting if you have any tinted mucus today. The difference between spotting and light flow is light flow is enough to reach a pad whereas spotting only occurs when you wipe (had to google it a few months ago for myself). The length of bleeding does nt impact how early or late o will occur. Let the wait to o beginM



Zasha1 said:


> hi im new to this forum ... me and my husband are ttc for4months now .. this month i was suppose to get my period on 12th sept but had no signs of it .. then had on and off cramping and lower back pain .. i didnt want to test as i was scared to receive another negative. Then had intercourse on 18th night and when i wipe there was little brown blood on the tissue and next day morning there was a brown patch on my underwear. I was very upset thinking my periods have started ( full day i was crying). but the flow was very very very light ( im not sure if its spotting or periods). Only lasted for one and half day and it stopped. Anyways i tested on Sunday first urine ( using a cheap test) it came up negative. and i went to a doc. she didnt test me for pregnancy and told that its only because im stressed soo mch.. (i cried in front of her). Finally i was convinced that its only stress. but that night i woke up several times with aching breasts.. and i felt pain in my nipples. next day my husband insisted to take another test.. even though i was confirmed that it wasnt pregnancy i did the test to satisfy him using clear blue ( after dinner) and i couldnt belive there was a very faint line appeared in time limit making it a plus. Yesterday i couldnt sleep till 3a.m thinking about it.. morning i checked the stick again but the line wasnt there
> I dnt know what to think ..pls help me ( i dont know how to start a new thread so i posted here) my nipples are stilll sore ...i dnt know when i ovulated... because in July my period was 5 days late but had a good flow... and then again in Aug it came on time in a 28days cycle... im taking folic acid now..and im starting to have more symptoms now..im getting emotional for minor things and starting to cry...i dnt feel like getting up from my bed.. is it possible that i experienced my implantation 2 days ago? Is it a postive if the line disappers aftr hours?
> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME

I would suggest testing with another brand and seeing what that says. Ovulation could have been delayed which is why AF is late to the scene. As hard as it is to hear, try to do something relaxing and get your mind off of it. Stress has been shown to delay ovulation and shorten periods.



Zasha1 said:


> yeah im getting impatient and when i told that to doc she prescribed me clomid if i really want to get pregnant soon... i already bought the pills .. should i use it in my next cycle if this one turns out to be a negative?

Do you have anything medical going on? Just based on what you've told us it seems like clomid was a pretty hasty move on your doctors part. What kind of doctor is she?



Zasha1 said:


> Im getting pms like cramps now :cry: dnt know whats rong with my body

It's possible that AF is on the way.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahah Daphne :rofl:

Or maybe i can pay a visit while he's there and maybe make a baby there. Who knows, we might end up conceiving there at the right time at the wrong place.... :rofl: :winkwink::haha::blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, maybe a prison visit is just what the eggy ordered! Maybe she likes to rough it with the bad boy kind :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! Conjugal baby making!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ahhh....hormones must be reaching their peak, I'm super emotional and had crazy dreams last night. Always happens midway through my TWW, so I know it's just hormones and not PG related. Makes me feel out already lol. But still early, so I know I have time. Emotions are just being silly today!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx kenna!!!

I can just picture Daphne going "no officer I don't want to bail him out yet I just need a sample" :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> Ahhh....hormones must be reaching their pick, I'm super emotional and had crazy dreams last night. Always happens midway through my TWW, so I know it's just hormones and not PG related. Makes me feel out already lol. But still early, so I know I have time. Emotions are just being silly today!

Ah, the dreaded ttc emotion coaster. I think we get exhausted mentally and don't even notice it happening. Hoping you feel better!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Fx kenna!!!
> 
> I can just picture Daphne going "no officer I don't want to bail him out yet I just need a sample" :rofl:

Lol!!!!!! That would be too funny!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh....hormones must be reaching their pick, I'm super emotional and had crazy dreams last night. Always happens midway through my TWW, so I know it's just hormones and not PG related. Makes me feel out already lol. But still early, so I know I have time. Emotions are just being silly today!
> 
> Ah, the dreaded ttc emotion coaster. I think we get exhausted mentally and don't even notice it happening. Hoping you feel better!Click to expand...

Yeah! Evil cycle! I almost always get this way around 8 dpo, and that's exactly what dpo I am now. I feel like kicking someone today, all while wanting to curl up in a ball and cry. :dohh:


----------



## Zasha1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Zasha1 said:
> 
> 
> Im getting pms like cramps now :cry: dnt know whats rong with my body
> 
> Have you maybe come off of birth control recently? I'm just wondering because you mentioned only trying for 4 months so far.
> 
> I stopped birth control in April and had sex once with stretchy cm that cycle during fertile week. After that I swear I had every damn pregnancy symptom from 2dpo. It was just my body getting use to the hormones without birth control to regulate it.
> The next cycle was almost as bad and then for 3 cycles after I could tell what was normal and luckily I became quite regular really fast after that.
> 
> Just wondering IF you are not pregnant now and you did come off birth control it might be why your body is confusing you?
> 
> I still have my fx for your :bfp: though!Click to expand...

i took birthcontrol pills for 2 months last nov. after that i had regular period and didnt have any problems... my husband works in a different country and i was at my moms place and was doing my postgraduate. I came to live with my husband only in this April.


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Come on solid!! Daphne, Hoping this is your last day of flashing. I tested again this morning got 98.19 98.02 and 98.24 so the rise wasn't a fluke thankfully. I was afraid to trust it. I want to undiscard those weekend temps because it makes me happy but I don't want to mislead myself either. My weekend sleeping was insane.
> 
> Zasha, I got here late but the ladies got you covered. Fx
> 
> Discarding them or not doesn't make a difference still your temp is on the rise.....
> 
> Off TTC, just read an article here regarding jumping the red light. Violators will have to spend 24hours in jail now before they can pay for the fine....
> 
> Have to remind DH about it before he ends up in jail worst if it happened when i'm O'ing, :rofl: :dohh: still thinking of BD :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh thanks! The dotted lines was causing my OCD to flare up lol.

A handcuffed DH may not be a bad idea. Free unlimited access!


----------



## Zasha1

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Urgh Daphne.... waiting for o is like watching paint dry! I really hope it comes soon!!! Then you can sleep/hibernate during the tww to make time go by faster!
> 
> AFM: af has been sort of strange this month, with the crying during Startrek movie and all :haha:
> I need some advice please ladies! Oh and don't read any further because there will be too much info here!
> Yesterday was cd 3 and I am calling yesterday spotting as I only soaked +- half a tampon with red blood (I had such a crazy day at work that I kind of forgot about it and it was there from about 07h00 till after 18h00 last nigh... I know I know :dohh: )
> 
> Anyway I put a pantyliner in last night after bathing as I only had thick pink tinged cm and I did not have a drop of red at all the whole evening. This morning the pantyliner was clear and I checked replacement pantyliner, still clear - no red blood or drops.
> 
> Anyway these are my 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Do I make cd 3 the end of my period as that was the last time I saw red blood? Or if I check cm later and it might be pink tinged do I count cd 4 as the end? :shrug:
> 
> 2. Would af length make a difference to when I will o this cycle or do I still go off the calculators (cd 16) and use opks
> 
> :help:
> 
> I would mark the day where the tampon was half soaked light flow and put spotting if you have any tinted mucus today. The difference between spotting and light flow is light flow is enough to reach a pad whereas spotting only occurs when you wipe (had to google it a few months ago for myself). The length of bleeding does nt impact how early or late o will occur. Let the wait to o beginM
> 
> 
> 
> Zasha1 said:
> 
> 
> hi im new to this forum ... me and my husband are ttc for4months now .. this month i was suppose to get my period on 12th sept but had no signs of it .. then had on and off cramping and lower back pain .. i didnt want to test as i was scared to receive another negative. Then had intercourse on 18th night and when i wipe there was little brown blood on the tissue and next day morning there was a brown patch on my underwear. I was very upset thinking my periods have started ( full day i was crying). but the flow was very very very light ( im not sure if its spotting or periods). Only lasted for one and half day and it stopped. Anyways i tested on Sunday first urine ( using a cheap test) it came up negative. and i went to a doc. she didnt test me for pregnancy and told that its only because im stressed soo mch.. (i cried in front of her). Finally i was convinced that its only stress. but that night i woke up several times with aching breasts.. and i felt pain in my nipples. next day my husband insisted to take another test.. even though i was confirmed that it wasnt pregnancy i did the test to satisfy him using clear blue ( after dinner) and i couldnt belive there was a very faint line appeared in time limit making it a plus. Yesterday i couldnt sleep till 3a.m thinking about it.. morning i checked the stick again but the line wasnt there
> I dnt know what to think ..pls help me ( i dont know how to start a new thread so i posted here) my nipples are stilll sore ...i dnt know when i ovulated... because in July my period was 5 days late but had a good flow... and then again in Aug it came on time in a 28days cycle... im taking folic acid now..and im starting to have more symptoms now..im getting emotional for minor things and starting to cry...i dnt feel like getting up from my bed.. is it possible that i experienced my implantation 2 days ago? Is it a postive if the line disappers aftr hours?
> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP MEClick to expand...
> 
> I would suggest testing with another brand and seeing what that says. Ovulation could have been delayed which is why AF is late to the scene. As hard as it is to hear, try to do something relaxing and get your mind off of it. Stress has been shown to delay ovulation and shorten periods.
> 
> 
> 
> Zasha1 said:
> 
> 
> yeah im getting impatient and when i told that to doc she prescribed me clomid if i really want to get pregnant soon... i already bought the pills .. should i use it in my next cycle if this one turns out to be a negative?Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anything medical going on? Just based on what you've told us it seems like clomid was a pretty hasty move on your doctors part. What kind of doctor is she?
> 
> 
> 
> Zasha1 said:
> 
> 
> Im getting pms like cramps now :cry: dnt know whats rong with my bodyClick to expand...
> 
> It's possible that AF is on the way.Click to expand...

i dont have any other medical problems.. may be she prescribed me that because i started crying :winkwink: and i dont think so its pms again?? then what was it i had 5 days ago :nope:
Anyways thank you everyone for replying me.. i really feel little relaxed reading alh these .. love you all :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Ahhh....hormones must be reaching their peak, I'm super emotional and had crazy dreams last night. Always happens midway through my TWW, so I know it's just hormones and not PG related. Makes me feel out already lol. But still early, so I know I have time. Emotions are just being silly today!

Lets hope it's because you are a hormonal pregnant lady!!!! FX
:dust: :dust: :dust:



Zasha1 said:


> i took birthcontrol pills for 2 months last nov. after that i had regular period and didnt have any problems... my husband works in a different country and i was at my moms place and was doing my postgraduate. I came to live with my husband only in this April.

Hopefully things are a bit messed up because of a sticky baby bean.
Let us know when you test again what it said, okay?
:hugs:



Jrepp said:


> I would mark the day where the tampon was half soaked light flow and put spotting if you have any tinted mucus today. The difference between spotting and light flow is light flow is enough to reach a pad whereas spotting only occurs when you wipe (had to google it a few months ago for myself). The length of bleeding does nt impact how early or late o will occur. Let the wait to o begin

Thanks, yes I will now be patiently waiting :coffee:
Aargh who am I kidding, I'm freaking out and cannot wait for my opks to get here. I might just start holding my pee now already :haha:



Zasha1 said:


> i dont have any other medical problems.. may be she prescribed me that because i started crying :winkwink: and i dont think so its pms again?? then what was it i had 5 days ago :nope:
> Anyways thank you everyone for replying me.. i really feel little relaxed reading alh these .. love you all :hugs:

Glad we could help and that you feel a bit better!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh my word! What a day! I am so exhausted! Work isn't easing up! It just getting busier, I'm bushed. I am now drowning my sorrows in the biggest, thickest and chocolatiest milkshake you can imagine. Oh and there is cream and sprinkles involved :winkwink: Luckily one of the estate agents I work for owns the restaurant so I can get my fix :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mmmmm wannabuba that sounds so good!!!! I want one!! 

I haven't been on in ages but started taking soy this cycle and am back on bnb a bit more so :hi: hi everyone. Hope you are all well x


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh my word! What a day! I am so exhausted! Work isn't easing up! It just getting busier, I'm bushed. I am now drowning my sorrows in the biggest, thickest and chocolatiest milkshake you can imagine. Oh and there is cream and sprinkles involved :winkwink: Luckily one of the estate agents I work for owns the restaurant so I can get my fix :haha:

Mmm!!!! Send some to me!!!! That sounds delicious!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mmmmm wannabuba that sounds so good!!!! I want one!!
> 
> I haven't been on in ages but started taking soy this cycle and am back on bnb a bit more so :hi: hi everyone. Hope you are all well x

Hey Hun!!!! Welcome back!!! FX soy is your lucky trick!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mrs W!!! I hope soy is just what you needed. Are you in yor tww or BGNT (bump and grind time leading to o :haha: )

The milkshake was devine!! In so stuffed right now, if I was pregnant there wouldn't be space for a bean...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary? You've been very quiet lately. I hope you are ok?! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

There's always room for a bean hehe!! I used my pregnancy with my dd as an excuse to eat whatever and whenever I wanted. It was glorious!!! Until she was born and I had to loose all the weight 

I'm cd4 so not BNGT yet! Second day of soy today. Looking forward to my post af pampering and preening ready for the BNG festivities to begin :rofl:


----------



## LKirk720

Hello everyone! I hope your tww is going well! (well, as good as one can go!) I believe am officially 11dpo according to my opk. I had spotting on dpo6-9 as well as a few other various symptoms :thumbup: I am forcing myself to wait until this friday to test, when I am expecting AF to show. It's so hard to wait! I'm just afraid of seeing a BFN :nope: I wish everyone the best of luck!!


----------



## Jrepp

So I don't know if you guys read my blog yesterday but I called an re for a free 15 minute consult to get a second opinion on my current res protocol. She said that she doesn't understand what is taking the re so much time. Based on the surgery and not being pregnant for almost 10 months she said if I was her patient she would recheck my hormone levels, do a repeat sis to make sure the septum was gone and then put me on lose dose fertility meds to ovulate multiple eggs instead of just one (little does she know I already ovulate 2 eggs quite frequently lol). I'm not seeing the other re until November so I might make an appointment with the other lady to get the ball moving a bit. She said that post surgery I should have gotten pregnant pretty quickly so the delay has her worried.

Headache is still around :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for cd 4, Mrs W. Same as me! Glad to have found a cycle buddy! When do you more or less expect to o? I'm cd 16 with average cycle of 29 days!

Fx Lkirk!! Hope you get your bfp Friday! Let us know what your test said :dust:

Oh Jess, I'm sorry that you are struggling so much. I really hope and wish you can get answers and a bfp soon! Hope you can get in with the 2nd re soon as she sounds hands on from what I read in your post! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: DH just certified me as positively crazy! Since 8pm tonight the cleaning bug bit me and I just finished spring cleaning the one guest room and nuked the 1 bathroom in chemicals. Every damn thing that had the possibility to shine is now sparkly!
I feel like waiting to o is like exams, you end up cleaning when you're suppose to be studying. Just 12 more days (I hope :winkwink: )


----------



## mdscpa

Good evening ladies..... Just a quick update.

After 10days of testing, i finally got the SOLID :lol: on the 20th regular opk and 10th digi, few minutes ago at 10:30pm... I may have surge earlier in the afternoon or i just started to but WTH i need to get busy with :sex: :rofl: 

The CBD test strip seems to have the same line color compared to the regular opk which looks lighter than the control line.

We even bought another box of regular opks just in case i won't see the solid tonight so i can test tomorrow. I'll just keep it together with my wondfo...

I have to talk to DH about 3 nights of successive :sex: i'm pretty sure he will like it. :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5QtQZLYbB4&feature=youtu.be
 



Attached Files:







CD18 10pm - 23-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Good evening ladies..... Just a quick update.
> 
> After 10days of testing, i finally got the SOLID :lol: on the 20th regular opk and 10th digi, few minutes ago at 10:30pm... I may have surge earlier in the afternoon or i just started to but WTH i need to get busy with :sex: :rofl:
> 
> The CBD test strip seems to have the same line color compared to the regular opk which looks lighter than the control line.
> 
> We even bought another box of regular opks just in case i won't see the solid tonight so i can test tomorrow. I'll just keep it together with my wondfo...
> 
> I have to talk to DH about 3 nights of successive :sex: i'm pretty sure he will like it. :rofl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5QtQZLYbB4&feature=youtu.be

Way to endure! Time to get down to business


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay wunnabubba! Cycle buddies  I usually ov around cd19 but I'm taking soy this month and I've no idea if it might bring ov forward (fingers crossed!!), stay the same or delay it. Ill be using opks and I might temp this cycle so we will see. 

I bet you feel better after all that cleaning! My house is permanently a tip at the moment as I never have time to keep on top of it all. 

Jrepp, sorry to hear how you are struggling. It's good that the lady suggested you should be pushing for more investigations. I'm sure your bfp is around the corner now xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay MrsW - cycle buddy :hugs: and yes part of house clean so I feel great! Will tackle the rest tomorrow. 

Omg yayayaya :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: Daphne you got solid!! FINALLY O!!!!!!! Now go get that stick lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> So I don't know if you guys read my blog yesterday but I called an re for a free 15 minute consult to get a second opinion on my current res protocol. She said that she doesn't understand what is taking the re so much time. Based on the surgery and not being pregnant for almost 10 months she said if I was her patient she would recheck my hormone levels, do a repeat sis to make sure the septum was gone and then put me on lose dose fertility meds to ovulate multiple eggs instead of just one (little does she know I already ovulate 2 eggs quite frequently lol). I'm not seeing the other re until November so I might make an appointment with the other lady to get the ball moving a bit. She said that post surgery I should have gotten pregnant pretty quickly so the delay has her worried.
> 
> Headache is still around :(

:hugs: I hope that it won't be much longer, I really hate you having to wait this long. Not fair at all :(


----------



## cutieq

not doing too well this evening, but just wanted to pop in and say I tested this evening - BFN for now.


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats on the solid smiley, daphne!!!

Cutie, still some time Hun! Maybe late implanter. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]enW5A58R_pc[/youtube]


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> [youtube]enW5A58R_pc[/youtube]

You're in our prayers Jess.... I have everything crossed for you. Being able to be pregnant is already half the road. And i know you'll be pregnant soon and praying for it to be the stickiest of all.... :hugs:

Can't wait till all of us get pregnant...:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Temp rose by .06 degrees. Can't be considered thermal shift so maybe FF is right that I maybe ovulating today, together with my other apps after putting the + O test. Hoping to see the rise tomorrow of at least .5 to 1 degree increase. I might do another regular test later this morning just to see if that one will now give me + test. Only CBD gave me + result, so i want to continue using the regular OPK for future reference.

1st pic - taken last night 
2nd pic - taken this morning including the a.m. test.
 



Attached Files:







CD 18 - 23-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1









CD 18 - 23-09-2014 - OPK_v2.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for the BFN, Cutie. Maybe your 2nd line is just too faint to see yet :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the OPK today... Line's still not the same as the control line but came faster like last night's test unlike the previous tests.. It's still wet yet i can already see the line so maybe that's the sign i have to look for if i have to use it again (hope not) but too close for possible O.. Guess i'd prefer digis from now on....
 



Attached Files:







CD 19 - 24-09-2014 - OPK.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

That's crazy how different they are!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> That's crazy how different they are!

Very much.... if i didn't have digis and relied with this one i might have missed my surge waiting for the dark line. I will continue using the 4 regular opks I have to see if I'm gonna get the dark line and when.. Just wanted to see if its unrealiable for me... :lol: 

I still have 2 digis but will be saving that for the future..... :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ladies I kind of freaked myself out this morning. I read on another thread a lady saying she thinks her lining is too thin and not ideal for implantation as she only has short periods. So I have mine 3-4 days and there is heavy bleed as well. Do you think her comment has any truth to it?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ladies I kind of freaked myself out this morning. I read on another thread a lady saying she thinks her lining is too thin and not ideal for implantation as she only has short periods. So I have mine 3-4 days and there is heavy bleed as well. Do you think her comment has any truth to it?

I wouldn't worry about it Pamela... Your period length is normal.... I would worry if my LP is short - less than 10 days - Coz there's no enough time for the development of lining and and possible implantation.... The only thing that can check your lining is through scan. Although we use to assume that heavy and long periods seems to tell us we have thick lining...Try not to think about it hun...


----------



## MrsB1982

Mary where are you?????? You must have your BFP by now?!?!?!

Daphne, your OPKs have been killing me never mind you! At least you finally got your solid face though :thumbup:

Kenna, FX'd all your signs are pointing to a BFP!

Cutieq, I reckon you will have your BFP this cycle too!!

Pam, you are too much like me, assuming something is up because it isn't happening as quick as we want it to...I think we both stress too much about it and if we let our bodies relax a little more during TTC, we will get our BFPs soon enough.

AFM - Still spotting lightly so I didn't have the short period I thought I was going to have. I have decided I am going to carry on doing my temps and try to time BD right when I think I might be close to O (reckon it will be some time around next weekend judging by my previous charts but your expert knowledge is welcome!!!). 

xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

The witch showed for Mary :( but definitely hopeful for this cycle!!!!

Pamela, I agree with what Daphne said, don't worry about that. Your cycle seems pretty normal. Bleeding can be from 3-7 days (sometimes longer!). :) :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for this cycle MrsB!!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> The witch showed for Mary :( but definitely hopeful for this cycle!!!!
> 
> Pamela, I agree with what Daphne said, don't worry about that. Your cycle seems pretty normal. Bleeding can be from 3-7 days (sometimes longer!). :) :hugs:

Oh no!!! Really? Oh I am sorry, I would have put my life on her getting a BFP :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

Had a much more positive counselling session this Monday so feeling ready for bubba no2 now :) xx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Had a much more positive counselling session this Monday so feeling ready for bubba no2 now :) xx

READY and PRETTY for bubba... :hugs::winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

Cutieq, temp is still high at 12dpo comparing to your previous cycle.... FX you get that :bfp: now.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Brighteyez, your temp is really great.... When are you planning to test?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Hey Daphne

Can I have some of your expert advice please? 

How do I calculate my possible fertile window from my previous charts? 

xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay MrsB! You, I and Mrs W all expect o around next weekend so we can be cycle buddies! And you're right, I need to try and relax some. I have fx for this cycle! I'm glad your session went well and you feel better!!!!!!!! Keep chin up and talk to us if you need to xxx oh and btw if you think of driving off the road again I will confiscate your steering wheel :haha: you have been warned :winkwink:

Urgh grrr I feel so bad for Mary! Hugs and love her way!

AFM it is public holiday here today (Heritage day) and we also call it National braai day (barbeque day). We are having many much people over :wohoo: and I will be lady of the manor. I'm gonna let my short hair down and will be partying up a storm with some champaigne!! Not in the tww and I want this one night of partying and fun. Oh I can also call it the first of my birthday parties (26 on Friday :wohoo: :dance: )


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Cutieq, temp is still high at 12dpo comparing to your previous cycle.... FX you get that :bfp: now.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Just finished testing still bfn for now.


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Hey Daphne
> 
> Can I have some of your expert advice please?
> 
> How do I calculate my possible fertile window from my previous charts?
> 
> xxx

Hmmmm.... I'm not an expert but found an article before about how you compute your fertile window if you have irregular cycle... You have to consider your shortest and longest cycle... I remember you said your cycle ranges from 29-32days, right? if so, let's compute your fertile window...

Longest:

32 days - 14 days = CD18 +- 3 days = Fertile from CD15-21

Shortest: (based on your last cycle)

23 days - 14 days = CD9 +-3 days = Fertile from CD6-12

That's the safest answer they have.... I'd say, judging from my cycles which almost like yours, you can O between CD11-CD21. Wild guess from CD11-18.. But if after CD18 you still see fertile CM don't stop the :sex: the same if you haven't seen a consistent thermal shift.... The hard part is when to time it coz daily :sex: is exhausting....

Let's wait for other's comments.


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay MrsB! You, I and Mrs W all expect o around next weekend so we can be cycle buddies! And you're right, I need to try and relax some. I have fx for this cycle! I'm glad your session went well and you feel better!!!!!!!! Keep chin up and talk to us if you need to xxx oh and btw if you think of driving off the road again I will confiscate your steering wheel :haha: you have been warned :winkwink:
> 
> Urgh grrr I feel so bad for Mary! Hugs and love her way!
> 
> AFM it is public holiday here today (Heritage day) and we also call it National braai day (barbeque day). We are having many much people over :wohoo: and I will be lady of the manor. I'm gonna let my short hair down and will be partying up a storm with some champaigne!! Not in the tww and I want this one night of partying and fun. Oh I can also call it the first of my birthday parties (26 on Friday :wohoo: :dance: )

Happy bday for Friday lovely!! :flower: Hope your get together goes really well and you have lots of fun! 

We are having a coffee morning selling cakes for cancer research at work today so currently stuffed!!! :dohh:

I am with you, been having the odd glass of wine this weekend seeing as though the suspense is over and I am no longer in TWW.

Yay!! Cycle buddies!! :woohoo: xxx


----------



## MrsB1982

Thanks Daphne!! 

Yeah its timing the BNGT that's the problem, especially with a 2 and half year old in the house who doesn't sleep through yet too!!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Cutieq, temp is still high at 12dpo comparing to your previous cycle.... FX you get that :bfp: now.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Just finished testing still bfn for now.Click to expand...

:( but hey, the :witch: haven't shown yet and temp is high so smile.... You've done your part timing everything, it's up to Him. Keep the faith it will happen soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Cutieq, temp is still high at 12dpo comparing to your previous cycle.... FX you get that :bfp: now.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Just finished testing still bfn for now.Click to expand...

Like Daphne said hun, temp is still high and looking good and no sign of the :witch: yet so you are still in the game!! :thumbup:

Maybe you just have a shy bubba :baby: xxx


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Thanks Daphne!!
> 
> Yeah its timing the BNGT that's the problem, especially with a 2 and half year old in the house who doesn't sleep through yet too!!! :dohh:
> 
> xxx

You'll get there... Just try to sneak out :haha: :rofl:

Just don't feel discouraged about the :bfn: if you check your last cycle you know that it's a little off with the timing... And that's the only problem nothing else..... Plus, you both were too busy during those days with the fixing, painting etc. So maybe He gave you time to relax and postpone it just for a month and you'll get you bubba :baby: in no time....:happydance:

Me and DH concluded that maybe we are really bad with timing our :sex: that's why it's taking this long.... Maybe the ONE ABOVE has better plans and He knows exactly when to give it...


----------



## MrsB1982

Yeah we only BD'd twice so it was a long shot but I thought we had timed it perfectly with O... Anyway, that's over now, this a new cycle, onwards and upwards!

I think you guys MUST have timed it perfectly this time!! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Yeah we only BD'd twice so it was a long shot but I thought we had timed it perfectly with O... Anyway, that's over now, this a new cycle, onwards and upwards!
> 
> I think you guys MUST have timed it perfectly this time!! :thumbup:

Always look forward and the past will be past we just got to learn from it... We thought so too but we also worry we started toooooo soon for this cycle.... DH feels like most of his good stuffs were released during those days instead of closer to O. My wild guess was i'm going to O from CD15-18 never thought later than that although CD19 was my max according to FF. We did it early just to cover my early O, we used OPKs to see if i'm getting closer so we dont have to keep on BD'ing letting DH's :spermy: suffer...

Anyways, we did our best (not yet done, 2 more midnights) :haha: And all we can do is hope.....and have faith...


----------



## cutieq

Md, I think you guys timed it perfectly! Btw, are you daphne? Still learning.

After further review on a dollar store test, I might possibly have a faint squinter.


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Md, I think you guys timed it perfectly! Btw, are you daphne? Still learning.
> 
> After further review on a dollar store test, I might possibly have a faint squinter.

Get that test pic posted ASAP!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cutieq

MrsB1982 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Md, I think you guys timed it perfectly! Btw, are you daphne? Still learning.
> 
> After further review on a dollar store test, I might possibly have a faint squinter.
> 
> Get that test pic posted ASAP!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yes ma'am!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Md, I think you guys timed it perfectly! Btw, are you daphne? Still learning.
> 
> After further review on a dollar store test, I might possibly have a faint squinter.
> 
> Get that test pic posted ASAP!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am!Click to expand...

I think I see something...!! :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I see it!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty calm, because I'm certain but not... And after 2 cp's, I want to see a solid line, a digi and an FRER before I will believer it. Heading out of town tomorrow and didn't plan on testing, but if I get a more solid and definite line, I'll take my tests with me.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Md, I think you guys timed it perfectly! Btw, are you daphne? Still learning.
> 
> After further review on a dollar store test, I might possibly have a faint squinter.

Daphne at your service :haha:

Now, that's great at 12dpo. May become darker after few days.... :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG Cutie!!!!! I'm down a bottle of champers already but I think I see that squinter!!!!!!! Oh I hope this is it for you!! Would be so awesome!!! Cannot wait for you to test again!

DH had to help one of neighbours with their fish tank and myself and 1 friend were cooking seafood starter and having champers. We had such a nice talk as he and his wife are ttc as well. I wanted to start dishing out advice :haha: but kept quiet as we are not telling anyone about us ttc yet! 

We haven't even started the braai yet so its going to be a loooong ass day! Hopefully I can get dh knackered and then take advantage of him later :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Thnx ladies! Hoping for something more concrete tomorrow. 

Pamela, knacker him up and go get him! Use the stick if you have to!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwahahahah yes I shall be sticking it to him later :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wunna, sounds like you are having a brilliant day, jealous!! Enjoy the champers & BBQ!! 

Mrsb we had a cake sale at work too and raised lots of money for Macmillan. How did yours go? 

Cutieq really hope that line gets darker!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Thnx ladies! Hoping for something more concrete tomorrow.
> 
> Pamela, knacker him up and go get him! Use the stick if you have to!

FX for more visible line...... :happydance: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just checking in with the girls :winkwink:
DH is just being way too responsible for me to get him knackered :haha: 

Cutie how many hours till you test again?


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Just checking in with the girls :winkwink:
> DH is just being way too responsible for me to get him knackered :haha:
> 
> Cutie how many hours till you test again?

I'm going to try to wait until tomorrow am if I can. Keyword being if I can. I'm getting a little nervous that I got my hopes up too soon.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Just checking in with the girls :winkwink:
> DH is just being way too responsible for me to get him knackered :haha:
> 
> Cutie how many hours till you test again?

Don't tell me you're gonna wait all night til cutieq test again? :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah yes Dahne, that's why I want to know how many hrs so that I can tell how long to wait :rofl:

Don't worry Cutie, what will be will be! I even have my hopes up for you


----------



## Wishing1010

You ladies are so silly!!!! Love it :)


----------



## cutieq

Ha! I just want to see a line and not squint. Let's be honest I will probably test his evening :rofl:


----------



## LKirk720

Is it just me, or do the last two days of waiting feel like a whole new two weeks themselves? :headspin:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait for you ladies to retest!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

LKirk720 said:


> Is it just me, or do the last two days of waiting feel like a whole new two weeks themselves? :headspin:

Amen lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I want to POAS but I have nothing!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I want to POAS but I have nothing!!!!

I would love to send you my FRER and CBD so you can test.... But that will take ages for it to arrive..... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! It's the thought that counts!

I will grab some more dollar tests over the weekend so that I may POAS like crazy :)


----------



## mdscpa

Took another regular OPK.......And...........It worked..... Maybe the CBD is so sensitive then... I finally got my two dark lines.... Took photo while it's wet with room lights and flashlight to see the difference... Looking at it right now it looks even darker... :happydance: 

With this I know i'm really surging.... So YES to more BNGT!!!!!!!!!!!!

We decided to finish all three OPKs but just take it daily every morning just to see it fade.... I think my v.... don't want to stop POAS... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CD19 - 24-09-2014 - OPK - Flashlight.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









CD19 - 24-09-2014 - OPK Room Lights.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo!!!!!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Yay! That's awesome! Get to it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I want to POAS but I have nothing!!!!

Pick one in the garden... That's what I did :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok ladies just came to check in, I'm off to bed and want to wish you all sweet dreams, bfp's and bding :winkwink:

Almost 24h00 here and I am totally knackered so my plan to take advantage of dh backfired. He will have to take the stick and take advantage of himself as I'm no good :haha:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary will check in soon, she is doing fine just busy! Much love from her to you all :)


----------



## JerseyGirl98

Hey girls! I have been busy with some personal issues but I always check here and there to see how everyone is doing. Just an update: No BFP yet but I have been having some strange symptoms for example; no appetite on Sun. and Mon. (and I'm a foody and love to eat). Also, cramps yesterday, tender and bigger nips...dreamed about getting a BFP last night and this morning I woke up nauseas. But, this afternoon, I went to the bathroom and notice the witch (although lite was here. I was totally shocked, 1.) I didn't feel it coming and 2.) it's 2 days early. Oh and my temp dropped this morning....this is so frustrating. Damn it!


----------



## Wishing1010

JerseyGirl98 said:


> Hey girls! I have been busy with some personal issues but I always check here and there to see how everyone is doing. Just an update: No BFP yet but I have been having some strange symptoms for example; no appetite on Sun. and Mon. (and I'm a foody and love to eat). Also, cramps yesterday, tender and bigger nips...dreamed about getting a BFP last night and this morning I woke up nauseas. But, this afternoon, I went to the bathroom and notice the witch was here. I was totally shocked, 1.) I didn't feel it coming and 2.) it's 2 days early. Oh and my temp dropped this morning....this is so frustrating. Damn it!

:( well I hope that it's not truly AF!


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> Took another regular OPK.......And...........It worked..... Maybe the CBD is so sensitive then... I finally got my two dark lines.... Took photo while it's wet with room lights and flashlight to see the difference... Looking at it right now it looks even darker... :happydance:
> 
> With this I know i'm really surging.... So YES to more BNGT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We decided to finish all three OPKs but just take it daily every morning just to see it fade.... I think my v.... don't want to stop POAS... :haha:

Yay!!! I've never had an official positive OPK. So what it is you did or were taking..?


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Took another regular OPK.......And...........It worked..... Maybe the CBD is so sensitive then... I finally got my two dark lines.... Took photo while it's wet with room lights and flashlight to see the difference... Looking at it right now it looks even darker... :happydance:
> 
> With this I know i'm really surging.... So YES to more BNGT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We decided to finish all three OPKs but just take it daily every morning just to see it fade.... I think my v.... don't want to stop POAS... :haha:
> 
> Yay!!! I've never had an official positive OPK. So what it is you did or were taking..?Click to expand...

Goodmorning. I took/taking fertilaid again this cycle. No doubt digi's catching my surge but i guess it detects it very early (solid face CD18 pm). I also use the regular OPKS, thought it wont work but it did last night (CD19 pm). Guess its more accurate and closer to O because i just had a temp drop today. Now hoping for the thermal rise tomorrow. This gonna be my latest O....

Ok still early have to go back to sleep. Oh, no work today. Was supposed to be on the 23rd National Day but our company moved it today so we can have long day off til tom. Good for our BNGT.... Lol.... 

Talk to all you ladies later!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo and nice temp drop daphne!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo and nice temp drop daphne!!!

I hope this means i'm finally ovulating..... Same CD for your O Kenna... Took another test this am and it's not as dark as last night. Test line is almost the same or the same as the control line, im not entirely sure. Just wanna ask for your opinion ladies if i can still consider it positive to add to FF...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3344[1].jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Today's one looks lighter to me, Daphne


----------



## Wishing1010

Yesterday was def positive, and I think that O is def today! Wooohooo!!!! I'm so excited :)


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies maybe it's the end surge so i def o'ed today which coincides with the drop. Im not going to put it as positive on FF really expecting a nice rise tomorrow...and probably another :sex: for the next 2 days :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

FX Daphne!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> FX Daphne!!!!!!!!!!!

FX you get that :bfp: Kenna. Few more days and you can test.... You got good temp today FX it continues to rise....

Pamela, when's your order coming? Can't wait for you to POAS not the one from the garden.... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Nice temps Daphne & Kenna.

Jersey, I really hope that's not AF.

AFM, temp dropped a little but still up a little high. Has me nervous. Tested this AM and all seem a little faint, but nothing definite. Starting to think this was all a quick lived dream. Heading out of town today so thankfully I'll have some distraction the next few days.

Tests in the spoiler if you're curious


Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805731&amp;d=1411641561https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805733&amp;d=1411641566https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805735&amp;d=1411641571


----------



## mdscpa

So i took another photo just to see what it looks like after few hours. Its definitely the same color now so marking it as positive as well today in FF... Next test will be tomorrow and im sure it will get fainter..... Happy i got to see the darkest line last night it just took ages to finally show up....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3347[1].jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> So i took another photo just to see what it looks like after few hours. Its definitely the same color now so marking it as positive as well today in FF... Next test will be tomorrow and im sure it will get fainter..... Happy i got to see the darkest line last night it just took ages to finally show up....

super happy for you! you stayed the course and it payed off. You get a TTC merit badge :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> So i took another photo just to see what it looks like after few hours. Its definitely the same color now so marking it as positive as well today in FF... Next test will be tomorrow and im sure it will get fainter..... Happy i got to see the darkest line last night it just took ages to finally show up....
> 
> super happy for you! you stayed the course and it payed off. You get a TTC merit badge :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: Im going crazy seeing that dark line what more if it's hpt I might jump off the cliff :haha:

Those opks worth the shot..... Im still gonna take Fertilaid, fertileCM and ovaboost til i get to see a jump in temp. Then i'll stop the last two med and continue with Fertilaid til maybe 9/10dpo because it helps with the lining..... As instructed, i should only stop it after + hpt but i will stop it right around the time of average days of implantation... Im making my own decision now.... lol....


----------



## mdscpa

I've kept all the OPKs i took planning to take a photo of them all after i finish the other 2 opks i have left...... Hopefully it'll fit in one pic :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, they said my order will come today. Its already almost 2pm and not here yet. If it doesn't come today it will be Tuesday and that should still be in time. FX for you!

Urgh Cutie I cannot wait for your darker line!!! FX and lots of Mr Sticky's dust for you!


----------



## mdscpa

FX it arrives on time for you to start POAS.... Now i have an idea of what it looks like so maybe i can give my opinion on about your opk.... :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> FX it arrives on time for you to start POAS.... Now i have an idea of what it looks like so maybe i can give my opinion on about your opk.... :lol:

That would be great! 
I actually want them to come today and not later :brat:

Mine will look like the ic test strips you guys have. I also have 2 of the white squarish ones like you have been using. 
The strips will look like those that Jess and Daphne use.

How do they work? Where do you pee for starters :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> FX it arrives on time for you to start POAS.... Now i have an idea of what it looks like so maybe i can give my opinion on about your opk.... :lol:
> 
> That would be great!
> I actually want them to come today and not later :brat:
> 
> Mine will look like the ic test strips you guys have. I also have 2 of the white squarish ones like you have been using.
> The strips will look like those that Jess and Daphne use.
> 
> How do they work? Where do you pee for starters :haha:Click to expand...

As long as it arrives earlier than your expected testing time nothing to worry about hun....

About the strips, maybe you meant Mary???? I havent use a test strip which i guess u dip on collected urine sample. Which i do for my digi..

Oh, you need to start holding that pee so it'll be more concentrated by the time they arrive... :rofl: just kidding hun...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> FX it arrives on time for you to start POAS.... Now i have an idea of what it looks like so maybe i can give my opinion on about your opk.... :lol:
> 
> That would be great!
> I actually want them to come today and not later :brat:
> 
> Mine will look like the ic test strips you guys have. I also have 2 of the white squarish ones like you have been using.
> The strips will look like those that Jess and Daphne use.
> 
> How do they work? Where do you pee for starters :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it arrives earlier than your expected testing time nothing to worry about hun....
> 
> About the strips, maybe you meant Mary???? I havent use a test strip which i guess u dip on collected urine sample. Which i do for my digi..
> 
> Oh, you need to start holding that pee so it'll be more concentrated by the time they arrive... :rofl: just kidding hun...Click to expand...

Oh ahahahahah yes, I meant Mary. OMG I'm so busy at work I don't even have time to think clearly about anything. I have however decided to take a 5min break to come and check in because my brain cannot do so much overtime :growlmad:

I'll have to see when they get here, hopefully they have instruction as to where the urine drops should go etc. 

Well I want to start using them from cd10 (fx I don't o late and run out of tests) and cd 10 would be Monday 29 Sept. If they do only get here on Tuesday it will be cd 11. 

Oooh wait there is a truck pulling up infront of the office.... FX this is them.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AYAYAYAYAYA :wohoo: :headspin: :dance: :happydance:
I was right the truck that just stopped was the delivery guy.

I have opk's ladies!!!!! I want to start peeing now :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> AYAYAYAYAYA :wohoo: :headspin: :dance: :happydance:
> I was right the truck that just stopped was the delivery guy.
> 
> I have opk's ladies!!!!! I want to start peeing now :rofl:

Happy they finally arrive. Mine says they will be here on the 3rd...if they do i might get tempted to test early, lol.... Cant wait til you start testing.... :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, POAS and get the urge out, Pamela!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait either. They are tinsy tiny strips :haha: 
Instructions are fairly easy. One end of the strip gets dipped into a clean container for 5 seconds and then you wait for the results.

I just want to go and pee on 1 of them just to test it and see if it works...

Haha just imagine if I had to pee on everything to see if it works :haha: 
Okay now I'm just being silly but I cannot help it I am just sooooo FREAKING excited!! :dance:

I got a handy tip from Jess' blog the one day about using the packet that the strip comes in. You pee in the packet and then dip the stick and that way you don't have to sneak jars and stuff to the bathroom at work :thumbup:
I did that last time with my other opks and it worked great! So thanks for that one Jess.

The lady that runs the online fertility store is such a sweetheart as well. She has been corresponding with my daily about the order and when I conrfirmed that I received them she sent me a sweet message saying that she is holding thumbs for me to get pregnant. Makes me go all hormonal :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Your welcome


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Your welcome

:hugs:

I know you've been trying to be more 'laid back' just wanted to know how you are doing?


----------



## JerseyGirl98

cutieq said:


> Nice temps Daphne & Kenna.
> 
> Jersey, I really hope that's not AF.
> 
> AFM, temp dropped a little but still up a little high. Has me nervous. Tested this AM and all seem a little faint, but nothing definite. Starting to think this was all a quick lived dream. Heading out of town today so thankfully I'll have some distraction the next few days.
> 
> Tests in the spoiler if you're curious
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805731&amp;d=1411641561https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805733&amp;d=1411641566https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805735&amp;d=1411641571

thanks but it's official....went in today for P3. Here we go again!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

JerseyGirl98 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Nice temps Daphne & Kenna.
> 
> Jersey, I really hope that's not AF.
> 
> AFM, temp dropped a little but still up a little high. Has me nervous. Tested this AM and all seem a little faint, but nothing definite. Starting to think this was all a quick lived dream. Heading out of town today so thankfully I'll have some distraction the next few days.
> 
> Tests in the spoiler if you're curious
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805731&amp;d=1411641561https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805733&amp;d=1411641566https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805735&amp;d=1411641571
> 
> 
> thanks but it's official....went in today for P3. Here we go again!Click to expand...

Sorry about af :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry jersey :(


----------



## Clem_entine

Hi ladies. What do you guys think about this... I am getting bfns and am at 14dpo. For the past week I've had seriously every sign of pregnancy there is including crying everyday for the past 9 days! Should I be worried about no bfp? It took 18 dpo to detect with my son but for some reason and skeptical about the signs. BTW the first sign was extremely painful breasts and it felt like I needed to breastfed to relieve it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope your just due for another late bfp, Clem! FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Im doing alright. Just waiting to stop bleeding! I went from dark red yesterday to brownish tan today so I am hoping that I'll be done tomorrow. Based on previous cycles we are 9 days away from O, so we really need to get down to business!


----------



## LKirk720

Hey ladies, so as i am getting ready for bed I feel suddenly ill and that af is possibly on her way, although I don't have my usual period symptoms. :cry: I was planning on testing tomorrow am, but I'm worried that I should just wait until Saturday am to see if the witch shows up. If anyone has an opinion I would really appreciate it and love to hear. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX LKirk! I hope she stays away!
I know neither will be easy to handle but you should maybe decide on whether af or bfn would be easier and then decide on whether to test or not.
I really hope neither shows though and you get bfp! 

I hope af leaves soon, Jess, and you can start getting down to business! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jess we are almost cycle buddies. I am cd7 today and the witch has finally gone!! The bding will start this weekend!! Here we go again.....:sex:


----------



## Wishing1010

FX Lkirk! And clem! I hope the witch stays away for a good long while!!!!

I hope the witch clears out for you ladies ASAP! 

Nothing new here, temp went back to the day before yest and I think yest's slight rise was due to sleeping in more clothes than normal.


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning ladies..... How's everyone?

Temp went back up, i guess i'm 1 dpo... My opk today (CD21) is negative just a faint 2nd line.... FX temp continues to go back up. Oh, yesterday i got this major pain on both sides and in the center, the first time i felt it that way and that strong during O usually that feeling is during/around my period...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3365[1].jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!!!! Confirmed O daphne!!!! Wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

And lots of BD, this is def your month!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kenna... Guessed we'll be needing one more.... 

:rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Daphne!!!!!! That is going to be the last negative test you will get! Next time you poas will be bfp!!! Fx and lots of dust!

Not sure how I'm suppose to get in mood for work when it's my crown birthday today!!
I just want to party!!!!!!!!!! :headspin: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy birthday, Pamela!!!!!!!!!! Hope your day is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Clem_entine

I decided not to test today even though AF was supposed to come yesterday if my cycle was normal. I need a break from disappointment! I want to here about a Bfp today ladies! Who's got it!?


----------



## Clem_entine

I just have to repost the word "hear", since auto correct doesn't know English in my previous post! I'm a bit OCD. Lol baby dust to all!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Happy birthday, Pamela!!!!!!!!!! Hope your day is awesome!!!!!

Thank you. Luckily co-workers have been spoiling me with cupcakes and birthday candles, balloon draped desk and flowers :flower:
Tonight is going to be the big bash before my fertile window and then I will behave :haha:



Clem_entine said:


> I decided not to test today even though AF was supposed to come yesterday if my cycle was normal. I need a break from disappointment! I want to here about a Bfp today ladies! Who's got it!?

FX so tightly for you! I really hope you get your BFP and that the w(B)itch stay away for a long time!!!! :hugs:
Please let us know when you do decide to test again what the outcome was.



Clem_entine said:


> I just have to repost the word "hear", since auto correct doesn't know English in my previous post! I'm a bit OCD. Lol baby dust to all!

Hahaha I love autocorrect's mistakes :haha:
I'm OCD like that so end up having to edit my posts after I posted them.
I even forbid DH from making the bed as he does not put the scatter pillows the way I want them to be :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM: I have high hopes for this cycle, although I shouldn't have. Last cycle I thought I had it all figured out and wanted a Birthday BFP so badly but my cm never gave me a clear signal and o came early and I missed the eggy :dohh:

Anyhow I'm on cd 7 and my cm is thin and lotion. Every now and again there is a tiny bit of ewcm that stretches a tiny bit. So hopefully my cycle will be a bit clearer this time around! I'm going to start taking cough syrup (the one that helps with mucus :winkwink: ) on Monday (cd 10) when I start using my opks. Hopefully the bit of extra assistance with cm will make everything much easier.

FX that my good feeling is right because I hate looking like an idiot when things don't pan out.


----------



## Wishing1010

Clem_entine said:


> I decided not to test today even though AF was supposed to come yesterday if my cycle was normal. I need a break from disappointment! I want to here about a Bfp today ladies! Who's got it!?

Bfn here! So it won't be from me ;)

FX you still will have a BFP very soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Clem_entine said:
> 
> 
> I decided not to test today even though AF was supposed to come yesterday if my cycle was normal. I need a break from disappointment! I want to here about a Bfp today ladies! Who's got it!?
> 
> Bfn here! So it won't be from me ;)
> 
> FX you still will have a BFP very soon!Click to expand...

Sorry for the BFN hun! Lets hope it's going to turn to BFP in the next few days!!! :dust:


----------



## MolGold

Kwnna - sorry for that BFN.. :( 

Pam - Happy Bday ! have a great one! And its totally ok for you to be optimistic this cycle :) We all benefit from your cheeriness!

Where is everyone else in their cycle / lives?

AFM, Scan day tomorrow! I know its early but I am hoping to see a tiny HB. :)


----------



## cutieq

Good luck mol!

Clem, won't be me. I didn't bother testing this morning. My temp looks like it's on it's way down.

Happy birthday pam!

Daphne, that's a perfect spike. Well done body.

Jess, glad AF is almost done!! 

Kenna, those temps are still up.

If I forget anyone, sending you the best of luck!!!


----------



## MrsB1982

Happy birthday Pam!!

FXd you have a shy bubba Kenna!

Don't give up yet Cutieq...still no AF so there is still hope!!

Got everything crossed for you BFP this cycle Daphne!!

AFM - period has finally ended, it officially finished around yest but still had a little spotting. Got brown tinged CM today but that's it. Going to start BNGT this weekend I reckon seeing as though I O'd around CD12 last cycle and I am only a few days away from that now (although my CM isn't really fertile atm so hoping it changes soon).

Have a great wknd all!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, just wanna upload the pic where i got my positive opks for Pamela's reference. Please note that you may get your surge the same day you think you got a negative.... Didn't include the opk for CD18 night when i got my SOLID FACE on CBD but negative on regular OPK... 

I won't be using my last opk jus dont want to waste it... Moving to TWW, BNGT is over :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Kwnna - sorry for that BFN.. :(
> 
> Pam - Happy Bday ! have a great one! And its totally ok for you to be optimistic this cycle :) We all benefit from your cheeriness!
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle / lives?
> 
> AFM, Scan day tomorrow! I know its early but I am hoping to see a tiny HB. :)

Thanks hun. 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I hope it is everything you want it to be!! Would like to see a scan pic if you wouldn't mind sharing :hugs:



cutieq said:


> Good luck mol!
> 
> Clem, won't be me. I didn't bother testing this morning. My temp looks like it's on it's way down.
> 
> Happy birthday pam!
> 
> Daphne, that's a perfect spike. Well done body.
> 
> Jess, glad AF is almost done!!
> 
> Kenna, those temps are still up.
> 
> If I forget anyone, sending you the best of luck!!!

Thx. When will you test again? I hope it's a nice and strong BFP when you do test again.



MrsB1982 said:


> Happy birthday Pam!!
> 
> FXd you have a shy bubba Kenna!
> 
> Don't give up yet Cutieq...still no AF so there is still hope!!
> 
> Got everything crossed for you BFP this cycle Daphne!!
> 
> AFM - period has finally ended, it officially finished around yest but still had a little spotting. Got brown tinged CM today but that's it. Going to start BNGT this weekend I reckon seeing as though I O'd around CD12 last cycle and I am only a few days away from that now (although my CM isn't really fertile atm so hoping it changes soon).
> 
> Have a great wknd all!!!!
> 
> Xxx

Thx and yay for BNGT :haha:



mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, just wanna upload the pic where i got my positive opks for Pamela's reference. Please note that you may get your surge the same day you think you got a negative.... Didn't include the opk for CD18 night when i got my SOLID FACE on CBD but negative on regular OPK...
> 
> I won't be using my last opk jus dont want to waste it... Moving to TWW, BNGT is over :(

Yay TWW! Keep us updated on your symptoms. we all know how I love to obsess :rofl:

LOTS OF DUST TO EVERYONE!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Pam, I don't want to test again until I feel like I can see something. My app has AF due tomorrow and I'm out of town so I probably will test again Monday if AF isn't here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well, Cutie I have all my fingers crossed! I hope this is it! :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Pam, I don't want to test again until I feel like I can see something. My app has AF due tomorrow and I'm out of town so I probably will test again Monday if AF isn't here.

Excited for you sugar! :) xx


----------



## MrsB1982

Kenna, when are you testing again so I know when to try and login over the wknd? Xx


----------



## cutieq

Hours after that...I cave. Bfn on a digital :(


----------



## Wishing1010

MrsB1982 said:


> Kenna, when are you testing again so I know when to try and login over the wknd? Xx

Sunday if temp is still up, it should start dropping by then :)

Cutie, witch is still not here, could just be a shy BFP!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Kenna and Cutie!!!


----------



## LKirk720

Hey ladies. I broke down and tested right away this morning only to get a BFN. But on the bright side still no af, so I don't feel completely out for this cycle yet! Trying to stay positive! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Same here lkirk on a digital. How many dpo are you? I used an ic afterwards and think I see something. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=806233&d=1411761456


----------



## LKirk720

^ I think I see something too! So hard to tell though on my computer screen. I am 14dpo today... What brand of hpts are those if you don't mind me asking? I've been thinking about ordering some online just to save some money, and trips to the store lol.


----------



## cutieq

LKirk720 said:


> ^ I think I see something too! So hard to tell though on my computer screen. I am 14dpo today... What brand of hpts are those if you don't mind me asking? I've been thinking about ordering some online just to save some money, and trips to the store lol.

Clinical guard. I got them on Amazon and haven't ever had issues with evaps or anything.


----------



## LKirk720

Thanks! I will have to look into them!


----------



## mdscpa

Good morning ladies.... Temp's up. 1 more day to get CH... Still far to see what's up... Planning not to symptom spot just take temp.


----------



## cutieq

Excellent temp!! Morning for you and bedtime for me. Hoping for a nice high temp myself.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Excellent temp!! Morning for you and bedtime for me. Hoping for a nice high temp myself.

FX you get high temp and :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

Can't wait to see your BFP cutie!!! :)

Daphne I am sure you will get your CH soon.

Pam I hope you had a wonderful birthday!

AFM - had a massive temp rise but not checked CP or CM yet as it changes so often during the day, I have decided to just check it at the same time everyday. This is normally around 10:30 when I go for my first wee at work! Lol 

Xx


----------



## MrsB1982

I probably won't get chance to come on here again today so will check tomorrow night for your test results Kenna!! FXd for your BFP!!! Xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Looking good Daphne!!!!

My temp is on the way down and lots of cramping so I'm not going to test as AF should be here tomorrow.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Looking good Daphne!!!!
> 
> My temp is on the way down and lots of cramping so I'm not going to test as AF should be here tomorrow.

Oh no... :af: stay away...... I'm still holding out hope for you Kenna.....


----------



## Clem_entine

Yup my temps went down today too. I am so confused at why my breast hurt severely during this cycle but no bfp! I have lost all hope. Guess I'll prepare for next time.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry hun, I hate when cycles end like this :( I'm glad that with temping, we get a bit of a notice when our temps start heading downward. My AF is usually very painful so I know that I should get everything done today, so I can relax when she shows up. Also get another BD in lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Quick stop in. I cant even read a single thing but I wanted to say I love and miss u all! I'm working a long 45 hours over a 3 and 1/2 day wkend at our state fair. Its actually quite fun! :) anyway, AF came 5 days ago so onto cycle 18 but hey, 18's my lucky number, always has been so FX it serves justice of being lucky in this case! Lol. Well we're starting to get slammed in the parking unit here so I have to go. Ill be on Monday or tomo night to catch up. Miss u all and I hope all is well! 

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## cutieq

AF you are not welcome here! I agree with Kenna. The temps seem to help prepare you and braces the blow. 

Afm, I had another faint this morning. Seems to be progressing but slowly.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> AF you are not welcome here! I agree with Kenna. The temps seem to help prepare you and braces the blow.
> 
> Afm, I had another faint this morning. Seems to be progressing but slowly.

omg!!! Yay!! I'm so happy I just rechecked b&b real quick on my short break! I'm so happy for u!

Temps def do help prepare u in advance for AF if she's to show her ugly face. Ur chart looks great cutie! Def bfp chart! Yay!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So excited for you Cutie!!!!!! Please post a pic when you test again! Cannot wait!!!!!!

We missed you Mary! FX for this cycle :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks ladies. After dealing with 2 chemicals I'm trying to remind myself of the possibilities so I'm cautiously excited!

Here's the test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Excited for you cutieq, just saw the temp rise and it's VERY promising.... :bfp: on your way...... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance: I see it .....I see it.....I see it:happydance: Yayyyy!!! Praying for a sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## LKirk720

cutieq said:


> Thanks ladies. After dealing with 2 chemicals I'm trying to remind myself of the possibilities so I'm cautiously excited!
> 
> Here's the test.


So happy for you lady!!! :happydance: I wish you the best of luck for a sticky one!!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Cutie!!!! I see it, cannot wait for it to become darker.
That there is def a sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I asked DH if we could go ahead and get Clomid again but he said no :( he says we have to take care of our adult nephew before we go that route again. :( I'm heartbroken.


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> I asked DH if we could go ahead and get Clomid again but he said no :( he says we have to take care of our adult nephew before we go that route again. :( I'm heartbroken.

I'm sorry Kenna. Your blessings will come from the life you're giving your nephew. I hope you can work something out.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Kenna, I'm so sorry and agree with Cutie. When you give you will receive!! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks ladies, I know that we have other priorities right now, but I don't think us getting a BFP will affect anything. Who knows what will happen, but I do love our life either way. We are blessed with many kids in our families and our own furry Babies. If we are not meant to have a LO of our own, then we will still have a lot of love we can give to who we already have in life. I just wish I wasn't given such a maternal instinct if i wasn't going to be able to conceive. 

Sorry, I'm being a brat today lol thank you ladies for listening. Got the AF Blues already.


----------



## mdscpa

Good morning ladies..... I finally got my CH although temp went down by .2. I even got a HIGH well-timed intercourse. Can't wait for 8dpo to see what my temp will be... Anyways, i've been checking my previous charts coz i noticed that my O (per FF) is happening around the same day of the month even with different CD so i've made a summary just to see it clearly and found that O is happening almost the same day of the month, how weird is that.... if this is the case, i think i know when to time BD if this is a bust....
 



Attached Files:







Untitled1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs W 11

Md that is fascinating?! How odd. They do say cycles are closely linked to the moon... Maybe it's something to do with that? X


----------



## mdscpa

Mrs W 11 said:


> Md that is fascinating?! How odd. They do say cycles are closely linked to the moon... Maybe it's something to do with that? X

All i know O occurs differently each cycle but never heard of it happening around the same day of the month..... If that's my pattern, at least now i have another clue :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You're not being a brat Kenna! It is your given right to be upset. I know it's not fair with the maternal instict kicking in and I really hope you can work something out and get your Bfp as well. Lots of :hugs:

Daphne, you have payday O! :haha: (I get paid on 25th of each month). Glad you got your crosshairs!! Cannot wait for you bfp to come by end of tww!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> You're not being a brat Kenna! It is your given right to be upset. I know it's not fair with the maternal instict kicking in and I really hope you can work something out and get your Bfp as well. Lots of :hugs:
> 
> Daphne, you have payday O! :haha: (I get paid on 25th of each month). Glad you got your crosshairs!! Cannot wait for you bfp to come by end of tww!!!!

Maybe if i tracked my previous cycles before, I'll have a better picture if it's really happening within the same date (+- 1 day). That'll be fun, no more OPKs to pee on.... :haha:

oh, we'll have another 1 week vacation next week... Long vacation from Oct 3 (DH's bday) to Oct. 10..... My 2nd half of TWW, AF due and probably my test week (depending on temps).... It's gonna be the longest week since there's nothing to distract me....


----------



## mdscpa

Cutieq, did you test yet?????? 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, you've become such a bd pro I'm sure you can go on a marathon during you holiday :winkwink:

Yes Cutie.. Have you taken another test yet?? Holding my breath here :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Daphne, you've become such a bd pro I'm sure you can go on a marathon during you holiday :winkwink:
> 
> Yes Cutie.. Have you taken another test yet?? Holding my breath here :haha:

:rofl: I know......... We'll see if it helps me conceive this cycle.....Regarding BD marathon, let's see if DH can still keep up. :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, you've become such a bd pro I'm sure you can go on a marathon during you holiday :winkwink:
> 
> Yes Cutie.. Have you taken another test yet?? Holding my breath here :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I know......... We'll see if it helps me conceive this cycle.....Regarding BD marathon, let's see if DH can still keep up. :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha and I'm sure no pun intended with the "keep up" part :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, you've become such a bd pro I'm sure you can go on a marathon during you holiday :winkwink:
> 
> Yes Cutie.. Have you taken another test yet?? Holding my breath here :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I know......... We'll see if it helps me conceive this cycle.....Regarding BD marathon, let's see if DH can still keep up. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha and I'm sure no pun intended with the "keep up" part :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh I want to start using opk's already!! I wonder if I can use 1 of the 17 I have today just to see if there is anything yet lol. Oh the story of my life - impatience! :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Urgh I want to start using opk's already!! I wonder if I can use 1 of the 17 I have today just to see if there is anything yet lol. Oh the story of my life - impatience! :coffee:

If i were you i will wait one more day (feels like a lifetime) just to cover your O if it comes later.... or start on CD11 to cover day past O if you O on cd18 max.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The wait is killing me lol! I'm actually planning on using one only tomorrow as it is cd 10. Post a pic and then we can all discuss on when to start using 2 a day :) I don't want to miss o 2 cycles in a row :dohh: so don't want to start too late but also don't want to run out of opks should I o late... Still wishing it could be easier.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Forgot to mention that if I do get BFP this cycle I'll be about 6 weeks preggers when I see the hospital GYN in November. That would be awesome because then I'll have an early scan :)


----------



## cutieq

Daphne you're seriously my bd inspiration!

Pamela, I can't wait to analyze the heck out of your opks!!

Afm, I tested again this am. It's still there and pink but very faint.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait for you guys to analyze them either!!!

I'm glad your 2nd line is still there. I cannot remember now, did you use a digital yet and when were you expecting af? (Don't worry she obviously won't show)


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you, Pamela! I really appreciate the support from you ladies. I quietly cried myself to sleep and woke up to a big temp drop. I've already gotten my pity party out, and am now focusing on decorating the house for fall! Found really cute ideas on facebook! I shared them, for any ladies on here who are also my FB friends, if you are interested!

Pamela, almost time to BD and get that egg!!! Fx for this cycle!!!

Daphne, wow! That is crazy that it's almost always on the same day!!!! 

Cutie, still there and looking more pink and obvious in my opinion!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh stupid ass af needs to stay away. I'm so sorry Kenna.
I've cried myself to sleep many times before - sucks.
I hope you feel better real soon! I love decorating so I hope you'll have a lot of fun!!!


----------



## cutieq

Glad you feel better. A good cry helps some time. Do you use Pinterest? That's my obsession!

I can't tell if the test is darkening or not. Feels like it is but I'm nervous!


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I cannot wait for you guys to analyze them either!!!
> 
> I'm glad your 2nd line is still there. I cannot remember now, did you use a digital yet and when were you expecting af? (Don't worry she obviously won't show)

I used a digital and it didn't pick up :( AF was due yesterday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I cannot wait for you guys to analyze them either!!!
> 
> I'm glad your 2nd line is still there. I cannot remember now, did you use a digital yet and when were you expecting af? (Don't worry she obviously won't show)
> 
> I used a digital and it didn't pick up :( AF was due yesterday.Click to expand...

Great so she's late and missed her train so won't be coming! :happydance: I'm sure everything is fine, hun! Have you made appointment at dr yet?


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I cannot wait for you guys to analyze them either!!!
> 
> I'm glad your 2nd line is still there. I cannot remember now, did you use a digital yet and when were you expecting af? (Don't worry she obviously won't show)
> 
> I used a digital and it didn't pick up :( AF was due yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Great so she's late and missed her train so won't be coming! :happydance: I'm sure everything is fine, hun! Have you made appointment at dr yet?Click to expand...

No. Not yet. I was waiting on something a little more positive before I call. I'm just way nervous.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not pushing, but maybe you should make your appointment. Af being late is enough for them to help with bloods (hopefully your dr works same as mine). That way it will put you at ease as well.
Like I said I'm not pushing or presuming to know how you feel. Just thinking if I were in your shoes. 
I'm praying for your nice and strong bfp and a super sticky bean! Nothing less and much more :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm not pushing, but maybe you should make your appointment. Af being late is enough for them to help with bloods (hopefully your dr works same as mine). That way it will put you at ease as well.
> Like I said I'm not pushing or presuming to know how you feel. Just thinking if I were in your shoes.
> I'm praying for your nice and strong bfp and a super sticky bean! Nothing less and much more :hugs:

Thanks! I'm out of town Thursday and Friday so i do need to try to go before then. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they can squeeze me in.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX they can and that you get confirmation of the bestest news ever!! Xxx


----------



## Clem_entine

My doc (the whole practice) refuses to give blood tests for pregnancy. They will only do it if your next to dying. Lol. In fact when I was prego w baby 1, I went into my reg Dr to verify and she asked what I was doing there! They verifying apt is your 8 week ultrasound! It's a very well known practice too here in Ann Arbor MI!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Clem_entine said:


> My doc (the whole practice) refuses to give blood tests for pregnancy. They will only do it if your next to dying. Lol. In fact when I was prego w baby 1, I went into my reg Dr to verify and she asked what I was doing there! They verifying apt is your 8 week ultrasound! It's a very well known practice too here in Ann Arbor MI!

That is insane!! I would really go ninja and tear the place apart if I hada + test and dr did not do bloods.
I went to dr in town with vertigo last cycle and she dit hpt in office for me (was bfn and af showed up few days later). I had to see a diff dr about a week after af finished and even after I told him previous dr did hpt and I had af he still insisted to do another hpt. So our dr's do hpt and if positive they schedule you for bloods! 
So what happens if your dr's don't do verification bloods and you have an ectopic? Who's going to except blame then? Silly billys! :growlmad:


----------



## cutieq

Clem_entine said:


> My doc (the whole practice) refuses to give blood tests for pregnancy. They will only do it if your next to dying. Lol. In fact when I was prego w baby 1, I went into my reg Dr to verify and she asked what I was doing there! They verifying apt is your 8 week ultrasound! It's a very well known practice too here in Ann Arbor MI!

I've pretty much considered coming up with a lie and saying it feels like a YI and then being like oh can you test for pregnancy first? I'm late .... :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Daphne you're seriously my bd inspiration!
> 
> Pamela, I can't wait to analyze the heck out of your opks!!
> 
> Afm, I tested again this am. It's still there and pink but very faint.


:rofl: Your BD session is more inspiring than me..... Your DH might have a very strong legs.... :haha:

FX for a sticky bean... :dust:




WunnaBubba2 said:


> I cannot wait for you guys to analyze them either!!!
> 
> I'm glad your 2nd line is still there. I cannot remember now, did you use a digital yet and when were you expecting af? (Don't worry she obviously won't show)

I can't wait til you start posting your OPKs here. I harassed all of you ladies here with the daily OPK pics so it's ok to take your revenge... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Do what you have to do Cutie! Every women for herself :rofl:

Oh I forgot to ask, Clem, how are you? I completely forgot where you are in your cycle... Sorry


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne you crack me up!! I did not feel harassed by them, was glad to see them so that I can prepare for mine! And yes I will be posting them for you to see until they come out your ears :haha:


----------



## Clem_entine

I am two days late, bfns all the way around. Boobs stopped hurting and slight drop in temps... That big b is coming I can tell... Even though no signs of her.


----------



## cutieq

Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!!!! and PRAYING FOR A STICKY ONE!!!!!

Pics Pics Pics...


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!!

Yay!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!! and PRAYING FOR A STICKY ONE!!!!!
> 
> Pics Pics Pics...Click to expand...

You ladies are so freaking wonderful!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Cutie! How exciting!


----------



## cutieq

Clem_entine said:


> I am two days late, bfns all the way around. Boobs stopped hurting and slight drop in temps... That big b is coming I can tell... Even though no signs of her.

Ugh Clem. So sorry. How much was your temp drop?


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!! and PRAYING FOR A STICKY ONE!!!!!
> 
> Pics Pics Pics...Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies are so freaking wonderful!!Click to expand...

No one can deny that!!!!! Sure everyone is freaking out right now.....


----------



## mdscpa

jessiecat said:


> Congrats Cutie! How exciting!

Welcome Jessiecat..... Seems we're cycle buddies.... :happydance: Are you TTC#1?


----------



## mdscpa

Nice sig cutieq.... You may wanna change the :BFP: to small letters for it to blink...

:happydance:


----------



## Clem_entine

Yay!!! I'm glad someone got a +! I on the other had just got a visit from the very evil evil witch. 
:'(


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Nice sig cutieq.... You may wanna change the :BFP: to small letters for it to blink...
> 
> :happydance:

Thanks! Rookie mistake lol

Sorry about AF Clem. Onward and upward for next cycle!


----------



## mdscpa

Clem_entine said:


> Yay!!! I'm glad someone got a +! I on the other had just got a visit from the very evil evil witch.
> :'(

Sorry about :af: Clem..... She sure is an evil...... FX on your next cycle....


----------



## mdscpa

We now have 2 :bfp:'s..... :happydance:

Molgold and Cutieq....

More :bfp: coming in this thread..... We need BABY :dust: from you ladies...... 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Clem_entine

It's so hard for someone like me. I am using a private donor and have to do it the scientific way. I wouldve been really surprised if it happened first try! I feel much more confident for next time.


----------



## jessiecat

mdscpa- yes, TTC #1, first cycle. Thanks for being so upbeat and positive! 
Clem- next cycle! We'll be here for support.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cutieq!!! Congrats Hun, amazing news. Nothing better than seeing pregnant on a digital!! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean and happy and healthy 9 months.

Clem sorry af got you. It must be harder using a donor and making sure you can time everything perfectly for when you ovulate. Did you concieve no 1 the same way? Good luck for next cycle!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wunna I'm on o watch too!! Hurry up!!! Did my first opk today, cd9 very faint line. Booo.


----------



## Wishing1010

AF officially arrived


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So I decide to take a nap and I missed all the excitement :dohh:



cutieq said:


> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!!

Yay Cutie!!!!!! Congratulations again! Now you have something way more positive than the faint lines!!!!! I am so excited for you.
Please keep us updated on your bloods 

OMG you are having a :baby:



cutieq said:


> You ladies are so freaking wonderful!!

Oh WOW that is a sight for sore eyes!!!!! :shock:

:dance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: 



Clem_entine said:


> Yay!!! I'm glad someone got a +! I on the other had just got a visit from the very evil evil witch.
> :'(

I'm so sorry for af she is such a w(B)itch :growlmad:
FX and :dust: for your next cycle



mdscpa said:


> We now have 2 :bfp:'s..... :happydance:
> 
> Molgold and Cutieq....
> 
> More :bfp: coming in this thread..... We need BABY :dust: from you ladies......
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yayaayayay :wohoo: for :bfp: 
Next bfp's to be arriving is for Kenna, then you and Jessiecat (current tww'ers) and then the rest of the BNG'ers :rofl:



jessiecat said:


> mdscpa- yes, TTC #1, first cycle. Thanks for being so upbeat and positive!
> Clem- next cycle! We'll be here for support.

FX for your cycle Jessiecat! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wunna I'm on o watch too!! Hurry up!!! Did my first opk today, cd9 very faint line. Booo.

Dont temp me :wacko: as I dont need much convincing to use a opk :haha:
I am trying my best to hold out till tomorrow for cd 10. 
I hope we can be proper cycle buddies with o and everything :happydance:
I dont temp though so will just use opk to go on



Wishing1010 said:


> AF officially arrived

Ah no Kenna :cry:
I'm so sorry hun!! I really wish there was something I could do for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> AF officially arrived

I'm going to kick the butt out of that :witch: she doesn't know how to take a vacation away from all of us here...... :hugs:

FX you get :bfp: next cycle hun....


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutièq - that is totally awesome. So happy for you!:wohoo:


----------



## Wishing1010

I think I'm going to look into birth control until we are ready to start truly trying again. I'm so over this pain, physically and mentally!! 

Cutie, spread that sticky baby dust around for these lovely ladies!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I think I'm going to look into birth control until we are ready to start truly trying again. I'm so over this pain, physically and mentally!!
> 
> Cutie, spread that sticky baby dust around for these lovely ladies!!!

:cry:
I am really so sorry for your pain! :hugs:


----------



## Clem_entine

Mrs W 11 said:


> Clem sorry af got you. It must be harder using a donor and making sure you can time everything perfectly for when you ovulate. Did you concieve no 1 the same way? Good luck for next cycle!!

Yes, it only took 5 months and I could never detect an lh surge. I'm much more hopeful this time around since I can finally see one! I am suppose to ovulate on the 14th of Oct now and asked him to donate the 11th or 12th and again on the 14th or 15th. I think that will cover when the egg drops pretty well.


----------



## Clem_entine

Wishing1010 said:


> AF officially arrived

Boo! I'm sorry to hear it... The heartbreak is unbearable.


----------



## cutieq

Sorry for AF Kenna. BFPs are coming for everyone.

Ttc is such a monster at times! 

Sending all the :dust: I have in storage I have another shipment of :dust: on the way!


----------



## MrsB1982

Wishing1010 said:


> AF officially arrived

I'm so sorry Kenna xxxxx


----------



## MrsB1982

cutieq said:


> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!!

Eeeeeeek!!! Congrats Hun!!!

So so so so happy for you!!! Xxxx


----------



## MolGold

Omg congrats cutie! Wow I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

Sorry ladies who AF got :( bad witch!

AFM I finally feel its sinking in. The scan went great.. There was a gestational and yolk sac and a fetal pole.. And heart activity. I couldn't hear it though.. Too early for that perhaps.
Pam, here's a pic since you asked :) not much to see though!
 



Attached Files:







_20140929_003631.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsB1982

So happy for you Molgold!!! Awesome scan pic :)

Daphne, do you think it's worth me using an OPK tomorrow? My CM is a mixture of sticky, creamy and EW...? Last cycle I had O'd around CD11-12 though? Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow Molgold!! Thanks for sharing!! I cannot wait to be able to have one of those myself. I'm so glad that everything is going so well! Enjoy every moment. Do you have any symptoms?

MrsB, I'm going to use 1 tomorrow afternoon because I want to and my cm is still lotiony. Will post a pic and then have a discussion with you ladies and gets opinions.


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> So happy for you Molgold!!! Awesome scan pic :)
> 
> Daphne, do you think it's worth me using an OPK tomorrow? My CM is a mixture of sticky, creamy and EW...? Last cycle I had O'd around CD11-12 though? Xx

I'd recommend you testing at least twice a day with 12 hours in between just so you won't miss O... Although based on the article i read before the best time to test is at 2pm and 7pm but everyone is different. I stick with my usual morning test (11am) coz that's the time i got positive opks before but this cycle i got it at night when i started testing twice a day.... Regarding your temp yesterday, i might disregard it might be a fluke or something.


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Omg congrats cutie! Wow I'm so happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry ladies who AF got :( bad witch!
> 
> AFM I finally feel its sinking in. The scan went great.. There was a gestational and yolk sac and a fetal pole.. And heart activity. I couldn't hear it though.. Too early for that perhaps.
> Pam, here's a pic since you asked :) not much to see though!

Great scan molgold.... :happydance: Have a H&H pregnancy....


----------



## Clem_entine

Yes I read that first morning O test are not as good cuz your lh levels are low at night. It builds by ten am. I usually do 10 and 10.


----------



## Clem_entine

Also I don't know what is going on with my AF. I usually will get a small amount of cm with pink tint and then a couple hours later start with bright red... Today I only wiped a small amount of brown and then put on a pad and got nothing the rest of the day. I did some exploring and could only get a small amount of orange tint. Ill have to see how it goes tonight.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That sounds weird, Clem...

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## ab75

Congrats Cutie xx


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> That sounds weird, Clem...
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?

Hello Pamela.... How's everything? Did you start holding your pee? :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds weird, Clem...
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> Hello Pamela.... How's everything? Did you start holding your pee? :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm sooo tired after all the birthday excitement this weekend... Almost as if I'm getting to old for this shert :rofl:

I need some advice quickly. I had 1 cup of coffee this morning and have not been to the loo since 07h00. If I have only 1 more cup with my friend who's birthday is today would it be too diluted when I go at 11h00 to use opk?


----------



## MrsB1982

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hubby and I have not had any BNGT at all yet! Neither one of us seems to be in the mood. Its not surprising really as we are both under a lot of stress at the moment work wise and financially. We still don't have a tenant for the house we bought so we are paying out for it until we get someone in which causes a lot of strain on our finances. 

I am going to do an OPK at 2 today, still not really got any :spermy: friendly CM yet though which is unusual for me as most of cycle consists of EWCM? Very strange.

xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm in the same boat MrsB - no :spermy: friendly cm either. I'm going to go and use opk now and will post pic shortly.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds weird, Clem...
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> Hello Pamela.... How's everything? Did you start holding your pee? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooo tired after all the birthday excitement this weekend... Almost as if I'm getting to old for this shert :rofl:
> 
> I need some advice quickly. I had 1 cup of coffee this morning and have not been to the loo since 07h00. If I have only 1 more cup with my friend who's birthday is today would it be too diluted when I go at 11h00 to use opk?Click to expand...

I think that would be ok!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds weird, Clem...
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> Hello Pamela.... How's everything? Did you start holding your pee? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooo tired after all the birthday excitement this weekend... Almost as if I'm getting to old for this shert :rofl:
> 
> I need some advice quickly. I had 1 cup of coffee this morning and have not been to the loo since 07h00. If I have only 1 more cup with my friend who's birthday is today would it be too diluted when I go at 11h00 to use opk?Click to expand...
> 
> I think that would be ok!!!Click to expand...

I skipped the 2nd cup just in case :winkwink:
So I haven't been to the loo since 07h00 (it is now 11h20) and had only 1 cup of coffee. Will be going in next 10 min or so... FX there is something to start working from


----------



## mdscpa

MrsB1982 said:


> Morning ladies! :hi:
> 
> Hubby and I have not had any BNGT at all yet! Neither one of us seems to be in the mood. Its not surprising really as we are both under a lot of stress at the moment work wise and financially. We still don't have a tenant for the house we bought so we are paying out for it until we get someone in which causes a lot of strain on our finances.
> 
> I am going to do an OPK at 2 today, still not really got any :spermy: friendly CM yet though which is unusual for me as most of cycle consists of EWCM? Very strange.
> 
> xxx




WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm in the same boat MrsB - no :spermy: friendly cm either. I'm going to go and use opk now and will post pic shortly.

Once CM starts to become clearer/abundant, it's time for 2 tests.... Guessing you both will get a + OPK from CD13-18....

FX you catch that surge and remember BD before the surge is REQUIRED, :haha: and the days following the surge.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay all emptied out :haha:

Looks like something is starting to happen as there is a faint line.
I'm going to only call it o once it is nice and dark and my cm plays along.

Taking my cough syrup :winkwink:

Had some stretchy cm now but it was thichish. Small victories is the fact that it was stretching some.
Waiting for opk to dry and then I will post a pic.
They are so flippen tiny so fx I don't snap the damn thing before I can get a pic taken :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay all emptied out :haha:
> 
> Looks like something is starting to happen as there is a faint line.
> I'm going to only call it o once it is nice and dark and my cm plays along.
> 
> Taking my cough syrup :winkwink:

try to keep it, it gives you better picture once it dried for hours..... My experience when i got the darkest line, visible and a little faint line immediately appeared compared to previous test where it take a lot of time before you can see the faint line.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww, Molgold!!!! Love seeing your little one!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey, ab!!! How are you doing hun?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay all emptied out :haha:
> 
> Looks like something is starting to happen as there is a faint line.
> I'm going to only call it o once it is nice and dark and my cm plays along.
> 
> Taking my cough syrup :winkwink:
> 
> try to keep it, it gives you better picture once it dried for hours..... My experience when i got the darkest line, visible and a little faint line immediately appeared compared to previous test where it take a lot of time before you can see the faint line.....Click to expand...

I have it hidden on my desk between pens so that it can dry out without anybody noticing it.
I will take pic soon. Just waiting for it to dry. :coffee:


----------



## ab75

Wishing1010 said:


> Hey, ab!!! How are you doing hun?

I'm good thanks Kenna, double digits today, it's going in quick!
I keep reading all the updates but don't post much. Hoping for the best for all you ladies. Sorry dh said no to clomid, surely his nephew doesn't need that much looking after tho that you can't still try xx


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay all emptied out :haha:
> 
> Looks like something is starting to happen as there is a faint line.
> I'm going to only call it o once it is nice and dark and my cm plays along.
> 
> Taking my cough syrup :winkwink:
> 
> try to keep it, it gives you better picture once it dried for hours..... My experience when i got the darkest line, visible and a little faint line immediately appeared compared to previous test where it take a lot of time before you can see the faint line.....Click to expand...
> 
> I have it hidden on my desk between pens so that it can dry out without anybody noticing it.
> I will take pic soon. Just waiting for it to dry. :coffee:Click to expand...

Put it outside so it will dry quickly, impatient me... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay all emptied out :haha:
> 
> Looks like something is starting to happen as there is a faint line.
> I'm going to only call it o once it is nice and dark and my cm plays along.
> 
> Taking my cough syrup :winkwink:
> 
> try to keep it, it gives you better picture once it dried for hours..... My experience when i got the darkest line, visible and a little faint line immediately appeared compared to previous test where it take a lot of time before you can see the faint line.....Click to expand...
> 
> I have it hidden on my desk between pens so that it can dry out without anybody noticing it.
> I will take pic soon. Just waiting for it to dry. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Put it outside so it will dry quickly, impatient me... :haha:Click to expand...

I'm just so impatient but don't know where to put it so that my co-workers wont see a pee strip and puddle lying around :rofl:

I'll try and figure something out


----------



## Wishing1010

ab75 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, ab!!! How are you doing hun?
> 
> I'm good thanks Kenna, double digits today, it's going in quick!
> I keep reading all the updates but don't post much. Hoping for the best for all you ladies. Sorry dh said no to clomid, surely his nephew doesn't need that much looking after tho that you can't still try xxClick to expand...

Yeah!! 99 days wow!!!! So exciting :) it is going quickly!

Thanks, hun. I'm not sure what the future is going to bring but regardless, I will be here to support you ladies!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ladies, I'm trying to go all out for this cycle! I just want it very badly and I want it right now.

I read that from cd 11 ewcm should start leading up to ovulation.
I'm on cd 10 and just want to make sure that the damn ewcm comes this cycle.
I've read that VitC is a good and natural way to increase it so I have found 1000mg VitC tables and will be taking 2 a day to give myself a boost (this is also the max amount allowed as per the directions).

The other thing I read about was Evening Primrose Oil. All I could find at the pharmacy was "Evening Primrose Oil Cold-pressed Omega 6"
Each tablet contains 500mg of Evening Primrose oil and max per day is 2 tablets. Would it be harmful if I take more or do you ladies think that 1000mg would be enough until O to help with cm?

I appreciate your advice soooooooooo much!!! We'll all be having babies real soon!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsB1982

I have POAS too Pam :thumbup:

Mine has a very very very faint line and my CM is stretchy but thick too...sounds like we have the same thing going on!!! 

Going to try and get BNGT tonight, then Wed, then Fri/Sat/Sun...if Hubby complies!!! :haha:

I only have 4 sticks left so going to test again at 1 tomorrow and will post pics of both.

My stick is sitting on my desk too Pam hiding amongst stationery!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsB1982

Hey Jess, how are you doing? What CD are you on now? xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MrsB1982 said:


> I have POAS too Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Mine has a very very very faint line and my CM is stretchy but thick too...sounds like we have the same thing going on!!!
> 
> Going to try and get BNGT tonight, then Wed, then Fri/Sat/Sun...if Hubby complies!!! :haha:
> 
> I only have 4 sticks left so going to test again at 1 tomorrow and will post pics of both.
> 
> My stick is sitting on my desk too Pam hiding amongst stationery!!! :rofl:

Now that is what I call proper cycle buddies!!!! Same cm and desk opk :rofl:


----------



## MrsB1982

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MrsB1982 said:
> 
> 
> I have POAS too Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Mine has a very very very faint line and my CM is stretchy but thick too...sounds like we have the same thing going on!!!
> 
> Going to try and get BNGT tonight, then Wed, then Fri/Sat/Sun...if Hubby complies!!! :haha:
> 
> I only have 4 sticks left so going to test again at 1 tomorrow and will post pics of both.
> 
> My stick is sitting on my desk too Pam hiding amongst stationery!!! :rofl:
> 
> Now that is what I call proper cycle buddies!!!! Same cm and desk opk :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and I see you are just one cycle day ahead of me. I'm on cd 10 and you are on 11.
MrsW is also close by :winkwink:

Not sure about Mary and Jess as they haven't posted in a while. I hope you ladies are still doing fine!? I miss you guys :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yep I'm cd10 today. No opks on my desk tho, I do work in an office of 10 :rofl: might raise a few questions!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mrs W 11 said:


> Yep I'm cd10 today. No opks on my desk tho, I do work in an office of 10 :rofl: might raise a few questions!!

Hahah I hide the opk well, just like with my weight :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies.
Here is cd 10 opk (11h30 am)

So far after using the 1 strip I like the strips. Almost as if they are easier to read. FX that I will catch my surge. 

Faint but visible... okay we can now start debating when I will o :haha: 
I also think I'll be using 2 a day because this one is faint but it is as thick as the test line and I the line on my side has clear purple/pink colour to it although not as dark as the test line.

I don't want to miss it so will test later tonight as well.
 



Attached Files:







100_0360.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

That's a very good line darker than my faint you could be close to O'ing in a few days.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanx Daphne! I'm super excited for this cycle. I dubbed these my lucky opk strips :dance:

Did you see my post about the Vitamin C and Evening Primrose Oil tablets? I would like an opinion on them as well, pretty please


----------



## mdscpa

I actually have no clue with the evening primerose oil. Maybe we can ask Molgold i saw she took it with her :bfp: cycle chart.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold... if you are there... please help with some advice on taking evening primrose oil :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Remember my opks before? I got solid face with CBD but faint regular opk. Then next day another faint in a.m. but very dark at night, then same color a.m the following day, then very faint the next day.... Looks like my surge only lasted 12hours.... So catching that surge is tricky.... Testing twice may help you catch it. Hopefully you won't run out of opks....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay Dr Google says:
*EPO is used to increase the amount of EWCM. The dose is 3000 mg once daily. Discontinue EPO when your thermal shift occurs as it can cause uterine contraction which may hinder implantation of the embryo in the uterus. It can be found at most health food stores, grocery stores. You should start taking EPO on cycle day 1.*

Oh well so i started taking it on cd 10 and only took 1000mg. Mine has cold-pressed omega 6 in with it though, but I'm sure that should not be a problem?! Going to goolge some more


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwahahahahaha I googled the exact name of the tablets I have and google brought up this current B&B page :haha: Not helping me much :rofl:

I'm going to test twice a day and will take another one later to see how it goes.

I'm just peeing and hoping :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay sorry for the overload ladies... just overexcited now.
I've taken 1000mg of the tablets which means I can take another 4 (2000mg to meet the daily 3000mg as per the article I read)

My tablets checks out with the web info so FX it helps. I'll stop taking it as soon as my opk's go faint or negative after I caught the surge. I dont temp so wont know when the thermal shift will be. Trial and error for now but I'm hopeful and expecting my bfp at the end of this cycle. :dust:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ladies, I'm trying to go all out for this cycle! I just want it very badly and I want it right now.
> 
> I read that from cd 11 ewcm should start leading up to ovulation.
> I'm on cd 10 and just want to make sure that the damn ewcm comes this cycle.
> I've read that VitC is a good and natural way to increase it so I have found 1000mg VitC tables and will be taking 2 a day to give myself a boost (this is also the max amount allowed as per the directions).
> 
> The other thing I read about was Evening Primrose Oil. All I could find at the pharmacy was "Evening Primrose Oil Cold-pressed Omega 6"
> Each tablet contains 500mg of Evening Primrose oil and max per day is 2 tablets. Would it be harmful if I take more or do you ladies think that 1000mg would be enough until O to help with cm?
> 
> I appreciate your advice soooooooooo much!!! We'll all be having babies real soon!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

I wouldn't take more than the suggested EPO. I actually only took 2 every other day instead of every day. They are great for CM, but can impact your ovulation. First time I took them, it delayed me. This time, it made O early, but if you're using your strips you should be fine. Take the recommended for a day or two and see if it impacts you and then decide to increase it. Green tea, water, and apparently grapefruit are some natural ways to help with CM as well.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, im so sorry pamela it was cutieq's chart where i saw about the primrose oil.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm trying to go all out for this cycle! I just want it very badly and I want it right now.
> 
> I read that from cd 11 ewcm should start leading up to ovulation.
> I'm on cd 10 and just want to make sure that the damn ewcm comes this cycle.
> I've read that VitC is a good and natural way to increase it so I have found 1000mg VitC tables and will be taking 2 a day to give myself a boost (this is also the max amount allowed as per the directions).
> 
> The other thing I read about was Evening Primrose Oil. All I could find at the pharmacy was "Evening Primrose Oil Cold-pressed Omega 6"
> Each tablet contains 500mg of Evening Primrose oil and max per day is 2 tablets. Would it be harmful if I take more or do you ladies think that 1000mg would be enough until O to help with cm?
> 
> I appreciate your advice soooooooooo much!!! We'll all be having babies real soon!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I wouldn't take more than the suggested EPO. I actually only took 2 every other day instead of every day. They are great for CM, but can impact your ovulation. First time I took them, it delayed me. This time, it made O early, but if you're using your strips you should be fine. Take the recommended for a day or two and see if it impacts you and then decide to increase it. Green tea, water, and apparently grapefruit are some natural ways to help with CM as well.Click to expand...

Thank you very much!! Worked for you so could work for me too. 
Was your 2 tablets a day equal to 1000mg??


----------



## mdscpa

My wondfo orders haven't arrived yet.... :sad2:

Government agencies and schools have started their 2 week holiday vacation already so my orders got stuck at customs. I've been so excited about wondfo hpt now i have to wait til i can poas....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Grrr :brat:
Did they give you any indication on when it will be delivered?


----------



## mdscpa

I'll try to take a photo of all the OPKs i used so you may have a reference Pamela as to how they progressed til my positives... Dont know if they'll fit in one photo though :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Grrr :brat:
> Did they give you any indication on when it will be delivered?

Amazon said estimated delivery on Oct. 3. That's friday (day off). Usually they arrive few days before delivery estimate. Im fine with it being late i just want to receive them i just don't expect it to be delivered on time anymore because of the Eid holiday here....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I'll try to take a photo of all the OPKs i used so you may have a reference Pamela as to how they progressed til my positives... Dont know if they'll fit in one photo though :haha:

Thanks Daphne. If they fit I will appreciate them a lot as this will be my 1st full month of using opk's


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I'll try to take a photo of all the OPKs i used so you may have a reference Pamela as to how they progressed til my positives... Dont know if they'll fit in one photo though :haha:
> 
> Thanks Daphne. If they fit I will appreciate them a lot as this will be my 1st full month of using opk'sClick to expand...

I'll try to make them fit and clear enough to see the lines....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr :brat:
> Did they give you any indication on when it will be delivered?
> 
> Amazon said estimated delivery on Oct. 3. That's friday (day off). Usually they arrive few days before delivery estimate. Im fine with it being late i just want to receive them i just don't expect it to be delivered on time anymore because of the Eid holiday here....Click to expand...

FX they get here in time for you to start testing.
We POAStickers need to provide each other with fixes :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr :brat:
> Did they give you any indication on when it will be delivered?
> 
> Amazon said estimated delivery on Oct. 3. That's friday (day off). Usually they arrive few days before delivery estimate. Im fine with it being late i just want to receive them i just don't expect it to be delivered on time anymore because of the Eid holiday here....Click to expand...
> 
> FX they get here in time for you to start testing.
> We POAStickers need to provide each other with fixes :rofl:Click to expand...

I have 2 frer and 1 cbd but dont want to use them early. So maybe i'll try to do what you did before, find a stick to pee on and draw a very dark teo lines on it.... :haha: :rofl: that'll save me a test.. Maybe i'll feel good about it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If you ladies want to see something absolutely awe inspiring check this video on youtube

*the process of conception and embryonic development full 3de*
(type that in the youtube search bar - video is about 14:24 long.

I just got goosebumps all over every single part of my body!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr :brat:
> Did they give you any indication on when it will be delivered?
> 
> Amazon said estimated delivery on Oct. 3. That's friday (day off). Usually they arrive few days before delivery estimate. Im fine with it being late i just want to receive them i just don't expect it to be delivered on time anymore because of the Eid holiday here....Click to expand...
> 
> FX they get here in time for you to start testing.
> We POAStickers need to provide each other with fixes :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 frer and 1 cbd but dont want to use them early. So maybe i'll try to do what you did before, find a stick to pee on and draw a very dark teo lines on it.... :haha: :rofl: that'll save me a test.. Maybe i'll feel good about it.Click to expand...

Yes and then you can pee on as many sticks as you want without it costing anything :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> If you ladies want to see something absolutely awe inspiring check this video on youtube
> 
> *the process of conception and embryonic development full 3de*
> (type that in the youtube search bar - video is about 14:24 long.
> 
> I just got goosebumps all over every single part of my body!!!!!!

Will try to see it once i'm home. Only 1.5 hours left....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> If you ladies want to see something absolutely awe inspiring check this video on youtube
> 
> *the process of conception and embryonic development full 3de*
> (type that in the youtube search bar - video is about 14:24 long.
> 
> I just got goosebumps all over every single part of my body!!!!!!
> 
> Will try to see it once i'm home. Only 1.5 hours left....Click to expand...

Goodluck with the last stretch. I just cannot wrap my head around the miracle that is the creation of a baby. It's just so amazing!!!! Going to go and watch some more... new addiction till I get to poas again later.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks like I'm a "morning tester"
Took another opk now and the line is very faint and barely visible. On the up side I have creamy cm (still :growlmad: ) but the stretchy cm is starting to become more. Not cleat yet but def better. I just hope its normal to have faint opk in morning and then barely there in evening. Fx for tomorrow.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Looks like I'm a "morning tester"
> Took another opk now and the line is very faint and barely visible. On the up side I have creamy cm (still :growlmad: ) but the stretchy cm is starting to become more. Not cleat yet but def better. I just hope its normal to have faint opk in morning and then barely there in evening. Fx for tomorrow.

Guess it's normal. Remember mine? Got darker lines in the evening than in the morning. Also got my darkest + opk at night. Maybe you'll get your's in a.m. as well. FX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It has "dried" out a little bit and looks a bit better now. This morning's one was still darker though.
I cannot take a pic of it tonight because the camera on my phone takes crappy pics. I took several pics of it on my phone but you cannot see anything on it at all. Grr
I'll take one in the morning at work next to the test of this morning.


----------



## havingmyfirst

I am using ovulation tests for the first time... I find them confusing to be honest. I know I'm just looking for 2 red lines but somehow it seems to have a line that disappears... probably just me


----------



## WunnaBubba2

havingmyfirst said:


> I am using ovulation tests for the first time... I find them confusing to be honest. I know I'm just looking for 2 red lines but somehow it seems to have a line that disappears... probably just me

Welcome to the group! I'm Pamela.

Like you this is my first proper cycle using opks. I'm on cd 10 today. I took pics of mine and upload them to get some advise from the more experienced ladies in the group.
Can you post pics for us? 

FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

havingmyfirst said:


> I am using ovulation tests for the first time... I find them confusing to be honest. I know I'm just looking for 2 red lines but somehow it seems to have a line that disappears... probably just me

Hi!!! What brand are you using?


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, managed to take a photo of the OPKs its a lot and im not sure if you can still see the lines. :haha: Will have to resend it tomorrow if i squeezed some time to edit it. I even included my CBD strips which of course don't help much since the lines were faint but the last one gave me the solid face just for comparison to the regular OPKs.
 



Attached Files:







CBD - OPK.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4









Regular OPK.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Clem_entine

Opks can be hard to read. The line color has to be equal to or darker than the control line. I would test with cheap tests until you reach a faint line and then test using a digital until it hits positive. Also keep in mind some women (such as myself) peak for several days and only the first dark line is the positive.


----------



## Clem_entine

In other news, my AF is full force...out this month! And found out our donor will be our of town snack dab in the middle of my fertile week. I hope I ovulate late! (I cannot believe I actually wish that!)


----------



## mdscpa

Clem_entine said:


> In other news, my AF is full force...out this month! And found out our donor will be our of town snack dab in the middle of my fertile week. I hope I ovulate late! (I cannot believe I actually wish that!)


FX you ovulate late and the donor is around....... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I was around yesterday. I took a nasty spill out of the tub yesterday and at this point can barely move. The physical therapist today said that I may have broken my tailbone and definitely have bruised ribs. 

I am having a hard time keeping up with the thread while I am at work! I am currently on cd 9. Today's opk was negative but pretty dark. I am going to continue testing through ovulation. I think I'm on track for a cd 14 ovulation again this month.

Pamela - I have no idea about the herbs and stuff. I would highly recommend talking to your doctor before starting any medicines or herbs. Hopefully it works out for you the way we all hope.

Daphne - do you think your hpts will make it through customs soon or are they going to be delayed for a while?

Kenna - does your hubby have to know that you are taking clomid? I am so sorry that things aren't working out for you because of a lack of cooperation! I want this so badly for you!

Cutie - congrats!


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> I was around yesterday. I took a nasty spill out of the tub yesterday and at this point can barely move. The physical therapist today said that I may have broken my tailbone and definitely have bruised ribs.
> 
> I am having a hard time keeping up with the thread while I am at work! I am currently on cd 9. Today's opk was negative but pretty dark. I am going to continue testing through ovulation. I think I'm on track for a cd 14 ovulation again this month.
> 
> Pamela - I have no idea about the herbs and stuff. I would highly recommend talking to your doctor before starting any medicines or herbs. Hopefully it works out for you the way we all hope.
> 
> Daphne - do you think your hpts will make it through customs soon or are they going to be delayed for a while?
> 
> Kenna - does your hubby have to know that you are taking clomid? I am so sorry that things aren't working out for you because of a lack of cooperation! I want this so badly for you!
> 
> Cutie - congrats!


OUCH! I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Clem_entine

OMG! I am lactating which could only mean I miscarried :-(


----------



## cutieq

I started spotting tonight and I'm terrified. I was so sure this time would be different for us :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Pamela, managed to take a photo of the OPKs its a lot and im not sure if you can still see the lines. :haha: Will have to resend it tomorrow if i squeezed some time to edit it. I even included my CBD strips which of course don't help much since the lines were faint but the last one gave me the solid face just for comparison to the regular OPKs.

Oh my oh my that is a whole lot of peeing you did there :rofl:
Thanks for all of your trouble and wanting to help me, I cannot express how much I appreciate it!!!! :hugs:
I can still see the lines and yes the evening ones are the darker ones. 
Maybe I'm just the other way around.



Clem_entine said:


> Opks can be hard to read. The line color has to be equal to or darker than the control line. I would test with cheap tests until you reach a faint line and then test using a digital until it hits positive. Also keep in mind some women (such as myself) peak for several days and only the first dark line is the positive.

Thanks Clem! Unfortunately I cannot get digitals where I live and the online store in my country that I found recently only have the cheap test strips. That's why this is my first proper opk cycle as I could not get cheap ones anywhere and then by luck stumbled upon a South African online fertility store.



Clem_entine said:


> In other news, my AF is full force...out this month! And found out our donor will be our of town snack dab in the middle of my fertile week. I hope I ovulate late! (I cannot believe I actually wish that!)

Grr nasty af :nope: I hope you ovulate late too so that there is still time for you to be able to get the eggy



Jrepp said:


> I was around yesterday. I took a nasty spill out of the tub yesterday and at this point can barely move. The physical therapist today said that I may have broken my tailbone and definitely have bruised ribs.
> 
> I am having a hard time keeping up with the thread while I am at work! I am currently on cd 9. Today's opk was negative but pretty dark. I am going to continue testing through ovulation. I think I'm on track for a cd 14 ovulation again this month.
> 
> Pamela - I have no idea about the herbs and stuff. I would highly recommend talking to your doctor before starting any medicines or herbs. Hopefully it works out for you the way we all hope.
> 
> Daphne - do you think your hpts will make it through customs soon or are they going to be delayed for a while?
> 
> Kenna - does your hubby have to know that you are taking clomid? I am so sorry that things aren't working out for you because of a lack of cooperation! I want this so badly for you!
> 
> Cutie - congrats!

Oh ouch Jess, I'm so sorry that you got hurt. I hope it's just bruising and that it turns out nothing is broken. :hugs:
Goodluck with your opks and fx that you catch that eggy!! 



Clem_entine said:


> OMG! I am lactating which could only mean I miscarried :-(

Please don't think I'm strange or take any offense but this only being my 6th cycle of trying I'm still learning on a daily basis. Darn, I don't know how to ask this as I don't want you to think I'm mean or silly, but how do you know for sure that it was a miscarry? Or is lactating not normal after 1st baby weened?
I really hope it wasn't miscarriage :hugs:



cutieq said:


> I started spotting tonight and I'm terrified. I was so sure this time would be different for us :(

You are in my prayers Cutie!! I hope you are going to be just fine!!!!!
Lots of sticky dust for your little bean to stay just where he/she is :hugs:
Can you go to dr yet?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM: I have to go see clinic dr today to get my referral for the GYN and will see him in November.
I had the cramps earlier last cycle that lead me to believe that it could be cysts again but looking back I realised that I o'd early so that could have been the pains that I was feeling. My GP also said it could be cysts as I wasn't mid cycle but neither of us knew then that o came early.
I feel like an idiot now :dohh: :haha:

Anyhow, even though my cramps are sort of gone I'm still going to push for referral to the GYN so that I can get an internal exam and assurance that all is well in the nether regions.

I'm in a bit of catch 22 situation... do I tell the clinic dr today that I want to conceive and risk the possibility that he does not give me a referral (if you go to the government dr's you don't go for routine checks, just if something is suspected to be wrong) or do I keep quiet, lie a bit, get my referral but then not get to ask about his opinion on the vitamins.

The EPO and VitC are both vitamins and the indications are to take them for immune system booster, healthy hair and nails etc and they both have daily dosages so they are vitamins that can be taken daily.

I just read online that they are natural and not harmful ways to increase ewcm. If I take them according to the dosage instructions (stop EPO once I got my surge) I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Pamela... Here's the other pic of the regular OPKs i took. I edited it directly from the phone so it should be clearer now....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3378.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> I started spotting tonight and I'm terrified. I was so sure this time would be different for us :(

Praying for you hun... :hugs: Maybe it's just from the implantation....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies, here are my opk for cycle day 10 all nice and dry and together.
I like these strips, they fit well together and they are very photogenic :haha:

11h30am is the top test and 20h00pm it at the bottom strip.

I need to go to the clinic at 10h30 so I'll do cd 11's morning opk at 10 because I don't know how long i'll be at the clinic and don't want to miss the morning test. FX
 



Attached Files:







cd10 - am (top) & pm (bottom).2.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









cd10 - am (top) & pm (bottom).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies, here are my opk for cycle day 10 all nice and dry and together.
> I like these strips, they fit well together and they are very photogenic :haha:
> 
> 11h30am is the top test and 20h00pm it at the bottom strip.
> 
> I need to go to the clinic at 10h30 so I'll do cd 11's morning opk at 10 because I don't know how long i'll be at the clinic and don't want to miss the morning test. FX

Very nice pic.... Guessing you'll get good reading in the morning.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I took cd 11's am test and hid it in my desk drawer as I had to rush to be in time for clinic dr. Omg there is so many people here, hopefully the wait won't be too long.
There was a 2nd line on opk that came up really fast but I could not spend much time reading it, will check when I get back to office.

Sorry but this is tmi, the vit c tablets has made my wee sooooOoooooo yellow! Its like nothing I've ever seen or wee'd before :haha:
Will check with dr if this is okay, but I'm not worried because it's a vitamin so it can't be bad for you.

Please keep fx for me that dr will give me a GYN referral.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay I took cd 11's am test and hid it in my desk drawer as I had to rush to be in time for clinic dr. Omg there is so many people here, hopefully the wait won't be too long.
> There was a 2nd line on opk that came up really fast but I could not spend much time reading it, will check when I get back to office.
> 
> Sorry but this is tmi, the vit c tablets has made my wee sooooOoooooo yellow! Its like nothing I've ever seen or wee'd before :haha:
> Will check with dr if this is okay, but I'm not worried because it's a vitamin so it can't be bad for you.
> 
> Please keep fx for me that dr will give me a GYN referral.

Everything is crossed for you hun......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bored waiting for dr :coffee:
Been here for an hour already and looks like a long wait ahead of me...


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Bored waiting for dr :coffee:
> Been here for an hour already and looks like a long wait ahead of me...

Any news yet????? 

Cutieq, i hope everything is fine...... :hugs:


----------



## Clem_entine

cutieq said:


> I started spotting tonight and I'm terrified. I was so sure this time would be different for us :(

OMG! It would be so nerve racking to spot but don't lose hope. 25 percent of women spot during early pregnancy. I am hoping for the best for you!!! 

Also it isn't normal to lactate almost a year after you stopped breastfeeding. It can happen but I don't think that the events leading up to it were a coincidence. I had every sign there was and the got an AF... Then my boobs started to leak which means I was once pregnant.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hi everyone! I'm back! :) Ive been soo incredibly busy and then Sunday I made the mistake of going to a baby shower of one of the close friends who found out she was pregnant the same month I found out my tube was blocked and my bffs lttle sister ended up being there (the stupid little girl who tagged me in her pregnancy announcement on FB) so now her pregnancy is real after I saw her & she's only a month or so along and everytime I walked by she'd say "I cant believe im pregnant. What am I going to do, my bellys hanging out, I feel sick, etc". I was in that bathroom crying almost every 15 mins. Never again. She was trying to get a "congrats" out of me but she will NEVER get one! If she didn't unexpectedly show up, I would've been able to handle it but the sec she walked in, I said to dh "I dont think I can do this". Thankfully it was a jack and Jill so dh was there to support me so that helped alot. It brought me down quite a bit and im in a slump now :(. I hate how ttc has changed everything. We all need our BFP's already!!! 

Anyway, how are u ladies. I feel like I haven't spoke to u all in months and its only been a wk lol. I'm having withdrawals from u all! :) 

fx for everyone and tons of :dust:!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Bored waiting for dr :coffee:
> Been here for an hour already and looks like a long wait ahead of me...
> 
> Any news yet?????
> 
> Cutieq, i hope everything is fine...... :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for asking Daphne :hugs:
Just got back to the office. I have an abdominal ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday 4 Oct so that they can rule out cysts. I did not give too much info to the dr as I was afraid he might not think anything is wrong. I just want a reassurance scan now and will get that Tuesday.
That would be cd 17, wonder if they would be able to see if sperm met egg :haha:
Wishful thinking...



Clem_entine said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I started spotting tonight and I'm terrified. I was so sure this time would be different for us :(
> 
> OMG! It would be so nerve racking to spot but don't lose hope. 25 percent of women spot during early pregnancy. I am hoping for the best for you!!!
> 
> Also it isn't normal to lactate almost a year after you stopped breastfeeding. It can happen but I don't think that the events leading up to it were a coincidence. I had every sign there was and the got an AF... Then my boobs started to leak which means I was once pregnant.Click to expand...

I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck wunna!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne ur chart looks great and not too high pre O temps as usual! I see u started meds again as well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so incredibly tight for u! Fx!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck wunna!!

Thanks.
I hope you are doing well! We miss you on here!!!!! :hugs:

I'm going to post my cd 11 am opk in a minute... I think I'm close :thumbup:
Might not need so many opks this cycle afterall...


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wunna!!
> 
> Thanks.
> I hope you are doing well! We miss you on here!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to post my cd 11 am opk in a minute... I think I'm close :thumbup:
> Might not need so many opks this cycle afterall...Click to expand...

ive been really good, other than that baby shower and now I'm just crushed. Ugh. I'm happy I was there for my oldest friend ever but my heart couldn't take another baby shower before I conceive myself. It sucks. I saw alot of new baby stuff tho that they didn't have when aiden was born so it did give me a sneak peak at the cool stuff ill want lol. She got more baby shower presents than I have ever seen anyone get in my life! She needed it all tho but u all should have seen that table of gifts. It took 2hrs to open them all lol. I was thinkng "when will this be over?! I need to go cry again!" It sucked :(.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay here is cd 11's am test.

Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)

Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cd 11 - am.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









cd 11 - am.2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wunna!!
> 
> Thanks.
> I hope you are doing well! We miss you on here!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to post my cd 11 am opk in a minute... I think I'm close :thumbup:
> Might not need so many opks this cycle afterall...Click to expand...
> 
> ive been really good, other than that baby shower and now I'm just crushed. Ugh. I'm happy I was there for my oldest friend ever but my heart couldn't take another baby shower before I conceive myself. It sucks. I saw alot of new baby stuff tho that they didn't have when aiden was born so it did give me a sneak peak at the cool stuff ill want lol. She got more baby shower presents than I have ever seen anyone get in my life! She needed it all tho but u all should have seen that table of gifts. It took 2hrs to open them all lol. I was thinkng "when will this be over?! I need to go cry again!" It sucked :(.Click to expand...

Oh Mary I'm so sorry for you :hugs:
When you get pregnant I will courier something for you to help fill the amazingly big table of gifts that will be all yours!!!! :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:

I think you are close Pamela.... Making me guess you'll O from CD13-16... DH better be ready with BNGT..... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne ur chart looks great and not too high pre O temps as usual! I see u started meds again as well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so incredibly tight for u! Fx!!!

We missed you alot Mary. You've been gone for ages..... Yeah i think fertilaid did stabelize my temps not as crazy as my pre-o temps previously... We did lots this cycle, meds, opks and most importantly :sex: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:
> 
> I think you are close Pamela.... Making me guess you'll O from CD13-16... DH better be ready with BNGT..... :haha:Click to expand...

I am really starting to believe that you know my cycle better than I do myself!! :flower:
You've said last cycle to start testing from cd 10 and you said that you think it will be from cd 13 for o and now look, my opk seems to corroborate your story.
Could you perhaps tell me on how many dpo I'll be getting my bfp?? :hugs:

I'm so super excited right now and cannot sit still at work. I just want to pee on sticks and jump DH's bones... the poor poor man :haha:
I want to really really badly get the day before o as well. So that would be the day that my opk is positive right (most likely to be the day before o?)


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:
> 
> I think you are close Pamela.... Making me guess you'll O from CD13-16... DH better be ready with BNGT..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am really starting to believe that you know my cycle better than I do myself!! :flower:
> You've said last cycle to start testing from cd 10 and you said that you think it will be from cd 13 for o and now look, my opk seems to corroborate your story.
> Could you perhaps tell me on how many dpo I'll be getting my bfp?? :hugs:
> 
> I'm so super excited right now and cannot sit still at work. I just want to pee on sticks and jump DH's bones... the poor poor man :haha:
> I want to really really badly get the day before o as well. So that would be the day that my opk is positive right (most likely to be the day before o?)Click to expand...

:rofl: i wish i could tell you when but that win't be a surprise anymore :haha: 
Dr. Google says better have sex prior to getting a positive opk and never wait for a clear positives coz it might be too late as :spermy: takes time to reach the egg. I just got lucky we BD'd before my darkest line because of CBD's solid face.... That's why we continued to have :sex:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I will keep at it as you did :haha:
Just hope that I can be lucky as well and get the day before o
The opk packaging says that once a full positive surge is detected o will be within 12-24 hours. Just keeping my FX for this cycle.
Will test again tonight. 

Oh shoot I haven't even checked my cm today. Lets just hope it's playing along with all the rest of my body otherwise my chances will probably be okay down to bad for this cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay time for me :happydance:
My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!

Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Clem_entine

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay time for me :happydance:
> My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!
> 
> Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Awesome! Don't forget to put those legs in the air, lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Clem_entine said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay time for me :happydance:
> My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!
> 
> Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Awesome! Don't forget to put those legs in the air, lol.Click to expand...

Yes Ma'am! I'll hang myself from the ceiling by my feet. 
I'm a leaker ( :blush: ) so I need to do as much possible to keep them in :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay time for me :happydance:
> My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!
> 
> Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

That's great!!!!! :wohoo: Plenty of water also helps with the CM..... Go have :sex: tonight then skip tomorrow if OPK is still faint or not as dark as the control line... But once it pop up immediately it might mean you are very very close.....Time for a :sex: marathon.... :rofl: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay time for me :happydance:
> My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!
> 
> Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> That's great!!!!! :wohoo: Plenty of water also helps with the CM..... Go have :sex: tonight then skip tomorrow if OPK is still faint or not as dark as the control line... But once it pop up immediately it might mean you are very very close.....Time for a :sex: marathon.... :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...

I'm going crazy on the liquids (mostly water) and then I have taken cough syrup, EPO and VIT C all since yesterday so I think they all might have helped me a long so far.

I think I am literally going crazy around here waiting till I can take my 2nd opk tonight :tease:
I think I'm going to do tonight's one at 7pm or should I do it at 8pm like last night?

MrsB and Mrs W where are you ladies and the opks? I'm caught up :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Clem_entine said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I started spotting tonight and I'm terrified. I was so sure this time would be different for us :(
> 
> OMG! It would be so nerve racking to spot but don't lose hope. 25 percent of women spot during early pregnancy. I am hoping for the best for you!!!
> 
> Also it isn't normal to lactate almost a year after you stopped breastfeeding. It can happen but I don't think that the events leading up to it were a coincidence. I had every sign there was and the got an AF... Then my boobs started to leak which means I was once pregnant.Click to expand...

I know quite a few people that regularly leak even years after being done breast feeding. My sister leaked for almost 2 years and she was on bc most of the time.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:

Looks like it's getting there! IMO wet tests are better because the line always dries lighter. 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay time for me :happydance:
> My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!
> 
> Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Do it!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Clem_entine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I started spotting tonight and I'm terrified. I was so sure this time would be different for us :(
> 
> OMG! It would be so nerve racking to spot but don't lose hope. 25 percent of women spot during early pregnancy. I am hoping for the best for you!!!
> 
> Also it isn't normal to lactate almost a year after you stopped breastfeeding. It can happen but I don't think that the events leading up to it were a coincidence. I had every sign there was and the got an AF... Then my boobs started to leak which means I was once pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> I know quite a few people that regularly leak even years after being done breast feeding. My sister leaked for almost 2 years and she was on bc most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it's getting there! IMO wet tests are better because the line always dries lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay time for me :happydance:
> My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!
> 
> Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Do it!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm super excited for this cycle.
I just need to get my dog to stop clinging to me... he slept inside the last 2 nights and when dh gets ready for bed the dog jumps up and lies on dh's side. Cannot be budged the jealous little bugger :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay time for me :happydance:
> My opks are looking good so far, I have some crampiness but not much yet AND AND AND there was ewcm when I wiped!!!!! I did not need to go on a fishing expedition or call a rescue party!
> 
> Now I really want to go home and have :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> That's great!!!!! :wohoo: Plenty of water also helps with the CM..... Go have :sex: tonight then skip tomorrow if OPK is still faint or not as dark as the control line... But once it pop up immediately it might mean you are very very close.....Time for a :sex: marathon.... :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going crazy on the liquids (mostly water) and then I have taken cough syrup, EPO and VIT C all since yesterday so I think they all might have helped me a long so far.
> 
> I think I am literally going crazy around here waiting till I can take my 2nd opk tonight :tease:
> I think I'm going to do tonight's one at 7pm or should I do it at 8pm like last night?
> 
> MrsB and Mrs W where are you ladies and the opks? I'm caught up :haha:Click to expand...

I did what Dr. Google said to take OPKs at almost the same time... What i did not do was to take it at the BEST recommended time 2pm and 7pm (or somewhere near those time) still it worked for me, as they say each women is different. Oh, they also mentioned about a 12-hour difference between each tests if you're planning to take two....


----------



## mdscpa

How are you Jess? Hope you are feeling better now..... :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

I updated my journal and certainly don't want to bring my bad vibes in here but I'm following along and wishing you ladies all the best! I will be more active again soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Cutie I'm so sorry you're going through this! I am going to continue to wish that you and your baby will be fine! Please let us know when you get bloods back! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne ur chart looks great and not too high pre O temps as usual! I see u started meds again as well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so incredibly tight for u! Fx!!!
> 
> We missed you alot Mary. You've been gone for ages..... Yeah i think fertilaid did stabelize my temps not as crazy as my pre-o temps previously... We did lots this cycle, meds, opks and most importantly :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...

lol boy have I missed you! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wunna!!
> 
> Thanks.
> I hope you are doing well! We miss you on here!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to post my cd 11 am opk in a minute... I think I'm close :thumbup:
> Might not need so many opks this cycle afterall...Click to expand...
> 
> ive been really good, other than that baby shower and now I'm just crushed. Ugh. I'm happy I was there for my oldest friend ever but my heart couldn't take another baby shower before I conceive myself. It sucks. I saw alot of new baby stuff tho that they didn't have when aiden was born so it did give me a sneak peak at the cool stuff ill want lol. She got more baby shower presents than I have ever seen anyone get in my life! She needed it all tho but u all should have seen that table of gifts. It took 2hrs to open them all lol. I was thinkng "when will this be over?! I need to go cry again!" It sucked :(.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Mary I'm so sorry for you :hugs:
> When you get pregnant I will courier something for you to help fill the amazingly big table of gifts that will be all yours!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :) You all make my day! I always feel better after talking to you ladies <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:
> 
> I think you are close Pamela.... Making me guess you'll O from CD13-16... DH better be ready with BNGT..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am really starting to believe that you know my cycle better than I do myself!! :flower:
> You've said last cycle to start testing from cd 10 and you said that you think it will be from cd 13 for o and now look, my opk seems to corroborate your story.
> Could you perhaps tell me on how many dpo I'll be getting my bfp?? :hugs:
> 
> I'm so super excited right now and cannot sit still at work. I just want to pee on sticks and jump DH's bones... the poor poor man :haha:
> I want to really really badly get the day before o as well. So that would be the day that my opk is positive right (most likely to be the day before o?)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i wish i could tell you when but that win't be a surprise anymore :haha:
> Dr. Google says better have sex prior to getting a positive opk and never wait for a clear positives coz it might be too late as :spermy: takes time to reach the egg. I just got lucky we BD'd before my darkest line because of CBD's solid face.... That's why we continued to have :sex:Click to expand...

VERY true! I remember I used to always tell u that because I learned from doctor google as well lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> I updated my journal and certainly don't want to bring my bad vibes in here but I'm following along and wishing you ladies all the best! I will be more active again soon.

Feel better hun and I wish u all the best! <3 :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:
> 
> I think you are close Pamela.... Making me guess you'll O from CD13-16... DH better be ready with BNGT..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am really starting to believe that you know my cycle better than I do myself!! :flower:
> You've said last cycle to start testing from cd 10 and you said that you think it will be from cd 13 for o and now look, my opk seems to corroborate your story.
> Could you perhaps tell me on how many dpo I'll be getting my bfp?? :hugs:
> 
> I'm so super excited right now and cannot sit still at work. I just want to pee on sticks and jump DH's bones... the poor poor man :haha:
> I want to really really badly get the day before o as well. So that would be the day that my opk is positive right (most likely to be the day before o?)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i wish i could tell you when but that win't be a surprise anymore :haha:
> Dr. Google says better have sex prior to getting a positive opk and never wait for a clear positives coz it might be too late as :spermy: takes time to reach the egg. I just got lucky we BD'd before my darkest line because of CBD's solid face.... That's why we continued to have :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> VERY true! I remember I used to always tell u that because I learned from doctor google as well lolClick to expand...

Oh, and i forgot to mention Dr. Mary.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> I updated my journal and certainly don't want to bring my bad vibes in here but I'm following along and wishing you ladies all the best! I will be more active again soon.

Still praying for your sticky bean....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is cd 11's am test.
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tint (I am so embarrassed right now :blush: but it's a "side effect" from the vitamin c tables which dr said is completely normal and nothing to worry about)
> 
> Anyway this one was done this morning at 10h00 after only a 3 hour hold and I had a glass of milk and 1 cup of coffee before I did this one.
> What I'm trying to blabber about is that this one seems darker than cd 10's am test so I'm optimistically hopeful that O is literally around the corner and that I wont run out of tests :happydance:
> 
> I think you are close Pamela.... Making me guess you'll O from CD13-16... DH better be ready with BNGT..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am really starting to believe that you know my cycle better than I do myself!! :flower:
> You've said last cycle to start testing from cd 10 and you said that you think it will be from cd 13 for o and now look, my opk seems to corroborate your story.
> Could you perhaps tell me on how many dpo I'll be getting my bfp?? :hugs:
> 
> I'm so super excited right now and cannot sit still at work. I just want to pee on sticks and jump DH's bones... the poor poor man :haha:
> I want to really really badly get the day before o as well. So that would be the day that my opk is positive right (most likely to be the day before o?)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i wish i could tell you when but that win't be a surprise anymore :haha:
> Dr. Google says better have sex prior to getting a positive opk and never wait for a clear positives coz it might be too late as :spermy: takes time to reach the egg. I just got lucky we BD'd before my darkest line because of CBD's solid face.... That's why we continued to have :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> VERY true! I remember I used to always tell u that because I learned from doctor google as well lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, and i forgot to mention Dr. Mary.... :haha:Click to expand...

Haha :) I have googled WAY too much in the 2yrs of TTC lol. I cant help myself. Ive actually been doing good lately and staying away because everything beginning to be way too much on me emotionally and I think I'm going back to NTNP and just waiting to see if it happens without going test crazy and stuff like that. Ill still be temping at least every other day to see what's going on but I cant handle more huge let downs right now :-\. Maybe my HSG will be clear and THEN I'll be actively trying 100% again instead of 30% of the time because ill KNOW I can actually be excited and may have a shot. Hopefully as I relax more, my tube will as well because ANYTIME in ur cycle your tubes can close temporarily from stress or just being tense. I'm pretty positive that other than delayed O, that's one of the main reasons people say when they relaxed more it happens. I hate hearing that but in my case with my bad tube, it may be true so taking it easy may be key for me.. FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for us all! I need to pee lol buyt holding it till 8pm tonight at the very earliest!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX for us all! I need to pee lol buyt holding it till 8pm tonight at the very earliest!

lol. I'm going to use the last 6 opks I have and then be done with them for a while. Ill use them tonight (CD8-CD13 and I should have a temp rise by then but either way, I will not keep using opks after O anymore after my bad experience last cycle with VERY positive opks for too long. That really really messed with my head :(. Ugh. Stupid opks!! Lol Fx ur bfp is only 10 or so days away!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Is it normal to feel nauseous around o time or am I imagining it?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't worry haha I had dinner and feel better now!
I'm having the same left ovary area cramps that radiate into my left thigh that I had last cycle which made me think cysts. I ended up o'ing early so maybe this is o again. It lasted a few days so we'll see. Sorry if I'm babbling, please tell me to stop if I'm boring you guys :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh shut up wunna haha!! Jokes of course you are not boring. It's is exciting!! 

Cutieq.... I've commented on your journal Hun but I am sending hugs. Be kind to yourself. Xx

Afm.... Got a high reading on my cb opk this morning so probably peak tomorrow. Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay MrsW! O is close by! :sex:

My evening opk tonight at 20h30 was faint again so will wait to see what tomorrow morning's test will show. Seems that mornings are darker.

Okay to all the chart stalking members... I cannot pay fertility friend to be a vip member. Question, will I still se cross hairs if I'm not vip?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, it will still show cross hairs :)


----------



## Clem_entine

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Is it normal to feel nauseous around o time or am I imagining it?

I did for sure! Not your imagination.


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> How are you Jess? Hope you are feeling better now..... :hugs:

I'm doing alright. Back is still killing me and I imagine it will be for awhile.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Is it normal to feel nauseous around o time or am I imagining it?

I don't know if it's common, but I would think that it is a normal thing from the swift change in hormones after ovulation.


----------



## Jrepp

Duh..... AFM: obviously my back is still hurting pretty bad. I've had a shit ton of creamy mucus today. I am hoping the quantity continues through the egg white stuff instead of dropping off. I have been cramping in my ovaries for a few days (both of them). I am really hoping that it isn't a cyst, but after consulting with our dear friend Dr. Google I don't have any other signs of a cyst at all so I am hoping that it's just some really strong follies growing.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Duh..... AFM: obviously my back is still hurting pretty bad. I've had a shit ton of creamy mucus today. I am hoping the quantity continues through the egg white stuff instead of dropping off. I have been cramping in my ovaries for a few days (both of them). I am really hoping that it isn't a cyst, but after consulting with our dear friend Dr. Google I don't have any other signs of a cyst at all so I am hoping that it's just some really strong follies growing.

Fx hun!!!!!!

Did you go to doc for your back yet?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Jess.
I hope the bd isn't to hard on your back and that you manage to get that eggy!

Ok ladies, guess what I started this morning... :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX for you Jess.
> I hope the bd isn't to hard on your back and that you manage to get that eggy!
> 
> Ok ladies, guess what I started this morning... :winkwink:

Started what? The :sex: :haha:

We had it as well and now my body is hurting so bad.... :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> FX for you Jess.
> I hope the bd isn't to hard on your back and that you manage to get that eggy!
> 
> Ok ladies, guess what I started this morning... :winkwink:
> 
> Started what? The :sex: :haha:
> 
> We had it as well and now my body is hurting so bad.... :nope:Click to expand...

Sort of right but not completely :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay here is a clue :winkwink: check my signature

:saywhat: do you see the dot on my chart???


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay here is a clue :winkwink: check my signature
> 
> :saywhat: do you see the dot on my chart???

:wohoo: Now we're on the same page.... :haha:

OPKs, CM and Temping will really help you in a lot of ways pin-pointing that big O.... Now we wait...... Another chart to stalk.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is a clue :winkwink: check my signature
> 
> :saywhat: do you see the dot on my chart???
> 
> :wohoo: Now we're on the same page.... :haha:
> 
> OPKs, CM and Temping will really help you in a lot of ways pin-pointing that big O.... Now we wait...... Another chart to stalk.... :haha:Click to expand...

Mary would be proud! She is taking over the ttc world one chart temper at a time :winkwink:

Do you think that Fertility friend will still detect O even though I only started on cd 12? I should just put in when I get a positive opk right?
You gals are going to need to take me through this one temp at a time, please :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is a clue :winkwink: check my signature
> 
> :saywhat: do you see the dot on my chart???
> 
> :wohoo: Now we're on the same page.... :haha:
> 
> OPKs, CM and Temping will really help you in a lot of ways pin-pointing that big O.... Now we wait...... Another chart to stalk.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mary would be proud! She is taking over the ttc world one chart temper at a time :winkwink:
> 
> Do you think that Fertility friend will still detect O even though I only started on cd 12? I should just put in when I get a positive opk right?
> You gals are going to need to take me through this one temp at a time, please :hugs:Click to expand...

Once it detected a sustained thermal shift it will.... your temp is still on the low side so definitely there's still time for few more temps before the shift..... FX for you hun.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanx. 
All will be fine as long as you guys teach me :haha:

Once implantation has occurred my uterus will mention you all in her acceptance speech :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Pamela!!! Welcome to the world of temping!!!!

Daphne, your chart is looking great!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Yay, Pamela!!! Welcome to the world of temping!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is looking great!

Thank you.
I know I said a few times that I'm not ready for the added stress etc. But I thought that I have invested so much in this cycle already with all the vitamins and opks I might just go all the way.
Shh it's a secret though because dh doesn't know I'm temping :haha:

10 more mins and then I can take my morning opk for cd 12 :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Pamela!!! Welcome to the world of temping!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is looking great!
> 
> Thank you.
> I know I said a few times that I'm not ready for the added stress etc. But I thought that I have invested so much in this cycle already with all the vitamins and opks I might just go all the way.
> Shh it's a secret though because dh doesn't know I'm temping :haha:
> 
> 10 more mins and then I can take my morning opk for cd 12 :happydance:Click to expand...

Your secret is safe with us... Nobody can learn about it (except people of the world).... :haha: i mean except your DH.... :rofl:

You test yet???


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Yay, Pamela!!! Welcome to the world of temping!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is looking great!

Thanks... But i'm still not looking much into it.... I'm even planning not to temp starting tomorrow... I just don't want to see it starting to fall..... Or i might temp and keep it as a note then will put it to FF once i have my answer at the end of next week. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Now the opk for this morning seems lighter than cd 10 & 11.
Will post a pic of last night's opk and the one from this morning later.

I guess I should just get use to the idea that they will be faint then darker then fainter. I'm using Daphne's sticks as my reference :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Pamela!!! Welcome to the world of temping!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is looking great!
> 
> Thanks... But i'm still not looking much into it.... I'm even planning not to temp starting tomorrow... I just don't want to see it starting to fall..... Or i might temp and keep it as a note then will put it to FF once i have my answer at the end of next week. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh no you don't!!!! I just started temping and now you want to stop... that's not on :haha:
Just jokes :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Is it weird that I want to go to bed so that I can wake up and take my temp???
You've created a obsessive peeing and temping monster :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Now the opk for this morning seems lighter than cd 10 & 11.
> Will post a pic of last night's opk and the one from this morning later.
> 
> I guess I should just get use to the idea that they will be faint then darker then fainter. I'm using Daphne's sticks as my reference :)

Like mine did.... getting a little bit dark then back to faint... It's a roller coaster ride you never know what's ahead.... As long as you haven't seen the darkest line you're still safe you have time to catch that egg.... It's good you started testing early together with the temping...... 

FX for your luckiest cycle.....


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Pamela!!! Welcome to the world of temping!!!!
> 
> Daphne, your chart is looking great!
> 
> Thanks... But i'm still not looking much into it.... I'm even planning not to temp starting tomorrow... I just don't want to see it starting to fall..... Or i might temp and keep it as a note then will put it to FF once i have my answer at the end of next week. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you don't!!!! I just started temping and now you want to stop... that's not on :haha:
> Just jokes :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm still going to temp but probably not show it first in FF, will just take it and have DH take note of my temp.....That way I won't get stressed about how my temp is going at the 2nd half of TWW. I don't know i'm still deciding.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes Daphne and its mostly thanks to you ladies that I've become wiser about ttc and will hopefully only need this 1 cycle of temping and opks FX for us all and lots of :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

The physical therapist looked at it but I haven't gone to an actual doctor doctor. There isn't much they can do for a tailbone. Today we start our marathon. It will be cd 11,12,13,14 if no o cd 16 through o. 

Pamela - if you haven't already o'd, temping should pick it up.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> The physical therapist looked at it but I haven't gone to an actual doctor doctor. There isn't much they can do for a tailbone. Today we start our marathon. It will be cd 11,12,13,14 if no o cd 16 through o.
> 
> Pamela - if you haven't already o'd, temping should pick it up.

Goodluck with the marathon, FX and lots of :dust: 

I don't think that I've o'd yet. OPKS have been negative since cd 10 (twice a day) and I haven't had any signs of o between cd 4 and 10 that could indicate o.
I'm getting faint lines on the opk's at the moment so hoping that we will be able to get it done this cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Now the opk for this morning seems lighter than cd 10 & 11.
> Will post a pic of last night's opk and the one from this morning later.
> 
> I guess I should just get use to the idea that they will be faint then darker then fainter. I'm using Daphne's sticks as my reference :)

remember, all of our positive opks or hpts can be differently shaded so although daphnes go in a certain pattern or darkness, urs could be positive with it being lighter...did I say that right? Like does that make sense? Lol. My fingers are crossed for u both!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Is it weird that I want to go to bed so that I can wake up and take my temp???
> You've created a obsessive peeing and temping monster :rofl:

lol not weird at all! I was like that for my first 5-6 cycles of temping and then the obsession calmed down a bit but I still get obsessed with it during the TWW sometimes lol. I LOVE temping! Its always the first thing I recommend to women ttc :). Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is a clue :winkwink: check my signature
> 
> :saywhat: do you see the dot on my chart???
> 
> :wohoo: Now we're on the same page.... :haha:
> 
> OPKs, CM and Temping will really help you in a lot of ways pin-pointing that big O.... Now we wait...... Another chart to stalk.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mary would be proud! She is taking over the ttc world one chart temper at a time :winkwink:
> 
> Do you think that Fertility friend will still detect O even though I only started on cd 12? I should just put in when I get a positive opk right?
> You gals are going to need to take me through this one temp at a time, please :hugs:Click to expand...

lol I am proud! You crack me up! :haha: And any time u have a question, we'll all be here to help! I'm def going to be coming on more again. That baby shower really kicked my butt! :-\


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Now the opk for this morning seems lighter than cd 10 & 11.
> Will post a pic of last night's opk and the one from this morning later.
> 
> I guess I should just get use to the idea that they will be faint then darker then fainter. I'm using Daphne's sticks as my reference :)
> 
> remember, all of our positive opks or hpts can be differently shaded so although daphnes go in a certain pattern or darkness, urs could be positive with it being lighter...did I say that right? Like does that make sense? Lol. My fingers are crossed for u both!Click to expand...

Makes perfect sense and I understand you 100%
Difference is with Daphne she got darker opks in the evening and I'm getting my darker ones in the morning :shrug:
Anyway trial and error... I'll figure it out soon 



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is a clue :winkwink: check my signature
> 
> :saywhat: do you see the dot on my chart???
> 
> :wohoo: Now we're on the same page.... :haha:
> 
> OPKs, CM and Temping will really help you in a lot of ways pin-pointing that big O.... Now we wait...... Another chart to stalk.... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mary would be proud! She is taking over the ttc world one chart temper at a time :winkwink:
> 
> Do you think that Fertility friend will still detect O even though I only started on cd 12? I should just put in when I get a positive opk right?
> You gals are going to need to take me through this one temp at a time, please :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I am proud! You crack me up! :haha: And any time u have a question, we'll all be here to help! I'm def going to be coming on more again. That baby shower really kicked my butt! :-\Click to expand...

You make me blush :blush:
I'm glad you'll be back in full force!!! You ladies can stalk my chart away lol

Pics of cd 11 and 12 opk's to follow in my next post


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here is my opk for cd 11 (both am and pm) and also my opk for cd 12 (am)

I'm wondering when I will get a proper positive :shrug:
Cannot wait!!
 



Attached Files:







cd 12 am.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









cd 11 am & pm.2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Clem_entine

Hi ladies! How is everyone? I'm still bummed about AF but 8 days till testing starts :-D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you seeing the positive side, Clem! FX fo you!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My cd12 (pm) opk done and dusted. The line seems darker than my am opk... Confusing me much :haha:
Can only take a pic at work tomorrow morning (my camera at home has a battery problem). 
My cm seems to be doing good, lotiony but only under my nail (sorry tmi I know) the rest is stretchy and def becoming clearer so for now I'm calling it ewcm. Excited for tomorrow morning's opk.

MrsB how are you? You've also been quiet for a few days...


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My cd12 (pm) opk done and dusted. The line seems darker than my am opk... Confusing me much :haha:
> Can only take a pic at work tomorrow morning (my camera at home has a battery problem).
> My cm seems to be doing good, lotiony but only under my nail (sorry tmi I know) the rest is stretchy and def becoming clearer so for now I'm calling it ewcm. Excited for tomorrow morning's opk.
> 
> MrsB how are you? You've also been quiet for a few days...

FX Pamela.... CD13 tomorrow, you are getting there..... Don't forget BNGT... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lucky nr 13 as you've said. I'm hoping to get positive tomorrow seeing that my pm test was darker than am. BGNT and then :sleep: 
Luckily the weather is warming here so I don't mind getting up earlier in the morning to temp :dance:
I've even planned to do the laundry before work. How are you feeling Daphne? I know you said you're not going to symptom spot, but anything out of ordinary?


----------



## mdscpa

My whole body was hurting the whole time and feeling like im gonna get sick.... Feeling hot tonight. Checked temp just in case i caught a fever but im fine. Maybe due to :sex: we did :haha: but im feeling better now and heading to bed. Just wanna wake up later and temp. Goodnight Pamela.... Take care


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope the aches go away and you get a good nights rest! Goodnight :hugs:


----------



## melewen

So you guys might be able to help. I've never had a positive OPK, I've used them (sort of!) for 3 cycles. The first two I quit testing before I probably would have gotten one anyway (due to the O date I see from temping) but last month I took them well through my O day and even a couple beyond. Started super early too! I used the internet strips and some sort of combo of the Walgreens analog & ClearBlue digital tests. I did 4 hour holds in the afternoon last month. Now I'm testing with Wondfo strips and my test line is so light you almost can't even see it! What do you recommend? It seems like some of you guys have figured out when sort of how to get a positive OPK and it stresses me out so much that I don't really get it! :(


----------



## Clem_entine

melewen said:


> So you guys might be able to help. I've never had a positive OPK, I've used them (sort of!) for 3 cycles. The first two I quit testing before I probably would have gotten one anyway (due to the O date I see from temping) but last month I took them well through my O day and even a couple beyond. Started super early too! I used the internet strips and some sort of combo of the Walgreens analog & ClearBlue digital tests. I did 4 hour holds in the afternoon last month. Now I'm testing with Wondfo strips and my test line is so light you almost can't even see it! What do you recommend? It seems like some of you guys have figured out when sort of how to get a positive OPK and it stresses me out so much that I don't really get it! :(

Just wanted to say that I was never able to detect an lh surge using opks with my first child. I had to guess! It only took 4 months then. Are you testing too early in the am? Lh doesn't usually build up enough until after 10am to be able to detect. While your sleeping it stays low. Hope this helps!


----------



## melewen

I test in the afternoon and around when I O, I actually test twice a day. Ha! I got one that was REALLY close on CD 16, which would make sense. But never again!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Mel, this is my first proper cycle of using opks since cd 10. I'm kind of using this cycle opks to figure out what works for me. The ladies have said that it stars building at 10am so since cd 10 I wee at 7am when I get out of bed and I allow myself one glass of Oros (addicted :haha:) and 1 cup of coffee at work. Then I use opk at 11h30 am. Then I wee round about 5pm and limit liquid until I use opk at 20h30 pm. I seem to get nice visible lines although not yet positive. Try getting a routine around testin times and test same time everyday. I'm no expert though so I post my pics and the ladies are wondeful in giving their opinions on them. Goodluck I hope you get your rythm soon, a positive opk and bfp!


----------



## mdscpa

How are you Pamela? Did you test yet? Can't wait..... You got a temp drop either you're O'ing or preparing to O in a few days...... FX hun...

AFM, major headache and still have full-body ache..... I just wish today ends faster so i can take a lot of rest. Last day of work, tomorrow, holiday begins til next friday. :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> How are you Pamela? Did you test yet? Can't wait..... You got a temp drop either you're O'ing or preparing to O in a few days...... FX hun...
> 
> AFM, major headache and still have full-body ache..... I just wish today ends faster so i can take a lot of rest. Last day of work, tomorrow, holiday begins til next friday. :wohoo:

Yay you getting some holiday time :wohoo:

Help me clarify this one please, so lets say it is ovulation dip, then if it goes up tomorrow then tomorrow is o day and if it stays up for 3 days then it confirms that tomorrow was o day...
Did I get that right? Or is o day today?

I'm going to test in about another 30mins .

Here is cd 12's tests. PM was darker than AM... wonder what she wants to tell me now :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







cd12 am & pm.2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> How are you Pamela? Did you test yet? Can't wait..... You got a temp drop either you're O'ing or preparing to O in a few days...... FX hun...
> 
> AFM, major headache and still have full-body ache..... I just wish today ends faster so i can take a lot of rest. Last day of work, tomorrow, holiday begins til next friday. :wohoo:

I hope you feel better soon, hun!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How are you Pamela? Did you test yet? Can't wait..... You got a temp drop either you're O'ing or preparing to O in a few days...... FX hun...
> 
> AFM, major headache and still have full-body ache..... I just wish today ends faster so i can take a lot of rest. Last day of work, tomorrow, holiday begins til next friday. :wohoo:
> 
> Yay you getting some holiday time :wohoo:
> 
> Help me clarify this one please, so lets say it is ovulation dip, then if it goes up tomorrow then tomorrow is o day and if it stays up for 3 days then it confirms that tomorrow was o day...
> Did I get that right? Or is o day today?
> 
> I'm going to test in about another 30mins .
> 
> Here is cd 12's tests. PM was darker than AM... wonder what she wants to tell me now :rofl:Click to expand...

In that scenario, today would be O day. The day of the rise is considered 1 dpo :)

Getting darker!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How are you Pamela? Did you test yet? Can't wait..... You got a temp drop either you're O'ing or preparing to O in a few days...... FX hun...
> 
> AFM, major headache and still have full-body ache..... I just wish today ends faster so i can take a lot of rest. Last day of work, tomorrow, holiday begins til next friday. :wohoo:
> 
> Yay you getting some holiday time :wohoo:
> 
> Help me clarify this one please, so lets say it is ovulation dip, then if it goes up tomorrow then tomorrow is o day and if it stays up for 3 days then it confirms that tomorrow was o day...
> Did I get that right? Or is o day today?
> 
> I'm going to test in about another 30mins .
> 
> Here is cd 12's tests. PM was darker than AM... wonder what she wants to tell me now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> In that scenario, today would be O day. The day of the rise is considered 1 dpo :)
> 
> Getting darker!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'll see what my test says this when I test in another 20 mins. I really hope that today is not o day! If I could so choose I would rather have it be tomorrow so that I can get 1 more bd in. I want to have bd on the day before o as well. Not sure why so specific about that day but I just have this gutt feeling that I need to get the day before O :haha:

Okay so will o always be the day that it has dipped and then 3 days following with higher temps will then be dpo?
I'm glad I started temping because now I'll see exactly how many dpo I am - no guessing and I'll know for sure my luteal phase :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How are you Pamela? Did you test yet? Can't wait..... You got a temp drop either you're O'ing or preparing to O in a few days...... FX hun...
> 
> AFM, major headache and still have full-body ache..... I just wish today ends faster so i can take a lot of rest. Last day of work, tomorrow, holiday begins til next friday. :wohoo:
> 
> Yay you getting some holiday time :wohoo:
> 
> Help me clarify this one please, so lets say it is ovulation dip, then if it goes up tomorrow then tomorrow is o day and if it stays up for 3 days then it confirms that tomorrow was o day...
> Did I get that right? Or is o day today?
> 
> I'm going to test in about another 30mins .
> 
> Here is cd 12's tests. PM was darker than AM... wonder what she wants to tell me now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> In that scenario, today would be O day. The day of the rise is considered 1 dpo :)
> 
> Getting darker!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I'll see what my test says this when I test in another 20 mins. I really hope that today is not o day! If I could so choose I would rather have it be tomorrow so that I can get 1 more bd in. I want to have bd on the day before o as well. Not sure why so specific about that day but I just have this gutt feeling that I need to get the day before O :haha:
> 
> Okay so will o always be the day that it has dipped and then 3 days following with higher temps will then be dpo?
> I'm glad I started temping because now I'll see exactly how many dpo I am - no guessing and I'll know for sure my luteal phase :dance:Click to expand...

You won't always get a dip on the day of O, sometimes we do, sometimes we don't! Just wanted to point that out so that you don't rely on that fully. I have a slight temp rise followed by a huge one for O. Then, I've had flat temps followed up by my rise. It's so crazy! Temping is great to show when O has occurred, but hard to show before O.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> How are you Pamela? Did you test yet? Can't wait..... You got a temp drop either you're O'ing or preparing to O in a few days...... FX hun...
> 
> AFM, major headache and still have full-body ache..... I just wish today ends faster so i can take a lot of rest. Last day of work, tomorrow, holiday begins til next friday. :wohoo:
> 
> Yay you getting some holiday time :wohoo:
> 
> Help me clarify this one please, so lets say it is ovulation dip, then if it goes up tomorrow then tomorrow is o day and if it stays up for 3 days then it confirms that tomorrow was o day...
> Did I get that right? Or is o day today?
> 
> I'm going to test in about another 30mins .
> 
> Here is cd 12's tests. PM was darker than AM... wonder what she wants to tell me now :rofl:Click to expand...

If today is O, expect to have an increase in temp of at least .2 C (.4 F) with at least .1 C (.2 F) higher than your highest previous 6 temps before the rise.... You have to have at least 3 sustained higher temps before you get your crosshairs... Guessing, your just gearing up for O. Check my chart, had a dip at CD15 thought i'm ovulating just by that but OPKs say otherwise. You're OPK last night was definitely darker so maybe you are getting close. When i got the DARKEST LINE (darker than control line) night of CD19, my temp dipped the following day... 

The first 2 days before day of O is the most considered fertile days.... So have PLENTY of BNGT... :rofl:


FX hun....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Another not yet positive opk for cd 13 (am test).
Will post a pic a bit later. Too many people in the office and don't want them catching me posing my opk like a model for the camera :rofl:

Okay so I'm going with Daphne on this one and saying that I'm still gearing up for o. If o was today with the dip I should probably have gotten a nice positive line?

I use to be such a know it all (lol) now I feel like I need to learn so much more about the temping and opks. Thank you in advance ladies for your patience with me and the help!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Another not yet positive opk for cd 13 (am test).
> Will post a pic a bit later. Too many people in the office and don't want them catching me posing my opk like a model for the camera :rofl:
> 
> Okay so I'm going with Daphne on this one and saying that I'm still gearing up for o. If o was today with the dip I should probably have gotten a nice positive line?
> 
> I use to be such a know it all (lol) now I feel like I need to learn so much more about the temping and opks. Thank you in advance ladies for your patience with me and the help!!!! :hugs:

That's good.... You still have time.... Just be careful in taking too much water before you test coz this affects your urine and you will get false negatives we don't want that esp. during the suspected fertile window.....

Edit: The day i got the dip on CD15 was the first day my CBD gave me a flashing face.... Maybe it's just a coincidence but who knows..... Watch out for CM hun, if it becomes abundant you may be close or about to....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I only had 1 glass of Oros and 1 cup of coffee between my 7 am wake-up wee and 11h30 opk wee. I'll try and hold a nice and long one later before I test tonight at 20h30 to see what I get.

Cannot wait anymore... everything this cycle feels so freaking exciting to me! :headspin:


----------



## Wishing1010

lol, Pamela! You crack me up!!! FX this excitement brings you a BFP soon!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

DH wants to go out for dinner tonight... that is going to seriously mess with my peeing time :rofl:
Anyway not complaining because at least I wont have dirty dishes to do at home.

Will see what time we leave home and then probably do my opk in the restaurant ladies room hahahaah.

Anyway here is my opk from this morning. Still faint line there but I wont call it positive yet.
 



Attached Files:







cd13 am.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

Thanks Wunna! I'm going to follow your routine this month and see how it goes. Which strips do you use?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Thanks Wunna! I'm going to follow your routine this month and see how it goes. Which strips do you use?

My pleasure. I hope it works for you!!!

My strips are called BFP Ovulation strips. I live in South Africa so it is just way to expensive to order from Amazon etc.

I found an online fertility store in South Africa that sells them which works out more or less the same as the internet cheapies do for you.
I'm sure the other ladies on here can give you advice on the brands they use... unless you are close by then I can give you the website address :flower:


----------



## melewen

I'm just using Wondfo strips right now. I actually tested with FMU and my line was so much darker than normal. I'd imagine that's just because I drink SO many liquids during the day and really dilute it otherwise, but my surge wouldn't happen that early. Hrm!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> I'm just using Wondfo strips right now. I actually tested with FMU and my line was so much darker than normal. I'd imagine that's just because I drink SO many liquids during the day and really dilute it otherwise, but my surge wouldn't happen that early. Hrm!

That's weird as everything I've read said not to use FMU because the hormones start building from 10am.... Maybe just like everything else in ttc you could get different results.

Just :sex: anyway! FX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM: My evening opk for cd 13 was faint again...
Becoming a bit impatient now :rofl:

I weed an hour earlier than normal though but that was because I the last time I had a wee was 2pm and by 19h15 toniht I could not hold it anymore. Plus I was thirsty because I did not drink anything since my 2pm wee.

Oh well will post a pic in the morning. Looking forward to tomorrow morning's temp and opk.
Hopefully o will happen cd15 or 16 (as per my ticker :haha:) so that I can get some more valuable bd sessions in! 

How are you ladies doing??

Enjoy the start of your holiday Daphne!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

You may take a rest from :sex: but BD tomorrow.... :haha: 

We're heading off to bed early tonight. Too tired with work.... We will enjoy our BNGT holiday :rofl:

Night ladies......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> You may take a rest from :sex: but BD tomorrow.... :haha:
> 
> We're heading off to bed early tonight. Too tired with work.... We will enjoy our BNGT holiday :rofl:
> 
> Night ladies......

Was planning on a night off... I couldn't even finish dinner when we went out tonight. Managed my chips but had no space to even touch my burger. What I'm getting at is that I'm tooo stuffed to do anyting.

Enjoy your early night and sleep tight :winkwink:


----------



## melewen

Pamela I think since I haven't had my surge yet, the regular LH in my body is just more concentrated in the morning? Which won't help me much come the actual surge!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Rest up, Daphne!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I went out and got some cb digitals because I'm doubting the wondfos. Both came up negative but I'm starting to get watery/slightly eggy mucus.


----------



## Jrepp

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/6a/f7/c6/6af7c686c85a2750a113f21c06ed8949.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX that o isn't too far away, Jess!!
Sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies, need some advice again please. I've been taking temp at 06h10 am. This morning the dog woke me at 05h50 so I took temp before moving and got 35.8. Stayed in bed and took temp when alarm went off at 06h10, temp was 36.5. By then I had changed position in bed as well. I just want to confirm that my first temp would probably be the most reliable one even though it was 20 min earlier?

Also the small rise is not seen as a 'spike' is it?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here is my opks for cd 13. Am test was darker than Pm test...

I've also added a pic with all my tests from cd10-13.
They all seem consistently faint which makes me hopeful that I haven't missed o for this cycle.
Hoping to get a nice positive before Monday (cd 17) as I only have enough opks left for cd 14, 15, 16 & 17 

Please keep your fx crossed that I o before I run out of opks

Will post a pic later this afternoon after I have taken cd 14 morning opk
 



Attached Files:







cd13 am & pm.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









10 - 13.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo! I hope your positive comes soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just waiting for another faint opk to dry and then I'll post a pic :cry:

I really want to get the hang of the opk thing...


----------



## Wishing1010

OPK can be stressful and annoying! But, it's worth it once you see that positive!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, this cycle is sounding very promising. After reading your blog, it all makes sense! Good follicles are ready to make a little bean!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

CD 14 am test actually doesn't look too bad now. Not positive but looking good. I though about it like this this morning, I have fmu at 07h00 and then I have a cooldrink and 1 coffee till 11h30 all the while holding my wee from 07h00. 
I thought that the 2 liquids in my urine will dilute it already before the hormones start to build at 10 am. So I took a wee at 09h30 to get the morning liquid out and have 'clean' urine build from 09:30 till 11h30 and test. 2nd line on opk looks better so I think I might have worked.
Does it make sense to you ladies or am I just weird?
 



Attached Files:







cd14 am.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> CD 14 am test actually doesn't look too bad now. Not positive but looking good. I though about it like this this morning, I have fmu at 07h00 and then I have a cooldrink and 1 coffee till 11h30 all the while holding my wee from 07h00.
> I thought that the 2 liquids in my urine will dilute it already before the hormones start to build at 10 am. So I took a wee at 09h30 to get the morning liquid out and have 'clean' urine build from 09:30 till 11h30 and test. 2nd line on opk looks better so I think I might have worked.
> Does it make sense to you ladies or am I just weird?

Makes total sense hun!!!! I think that is a great plan!!! Def looks like it's working today :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna! I hope it works. I'm going to wee when I get home at 5 and then hold till 20h30 tonight to see what I get.

My average cycle is predicting o on cd 16, at least I haven't o'd early and hoping for tomorrow or Sunday and not delayed. 

How are you?


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Kenna! I hope it works. I'm going to wee when I get home at 5 and then hold till 20h30 tonight to see what I get.
> 
> My average cycle is predicting o on cd 16, at least I haven't o'd early and hoping for tomorrow or Sunday and not delayed.
> 
> How are you?

Fx for a healthy O!!!!

I'm good, AF is getting lighter. DH and I will not be trying for a while after this cycle. I am going to go on birth control for 6 months to a year. Need a break from this crazy TTC world!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry you won't be trying and that you've had such a struggle :hugs:

I hope you'll still stick around with us!?


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry you won't be trying and that you've had such a struggle :hugs:
> 
> I hope you'll still stick around with us!?

Of course!!!! I won't leave you ladies!!! I hope its not too long term of a stop but if it is, we still plan to adopt before too long. I am still here to support all you lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna, I really hope you'll be ok! I've been meaning to ask, what does LTTTCAL stand for? 

AFM we had to go and braai at neighbours so had to take my pm opk 1hr earlier again tonight and quickly hid it without checking so that dh doesn't see it. Anyway we got back home now and I got a chance to check it! It looks really good!!!! Its not positive yet but to me it seems to be the closest so far. Hopeful that ill get positive tomorrow for o on Sunday (cd 16). I just wish I could show it to dh to see what he says. I'm going to try and get a pic up for you ladies to see what you think. He went out so I'm going to sneak a pic on his camera and then delete it before he sees. Fx I can do it :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG I thought I was going to throw up!! Had to be so quick and he almost caught me... cannot remember when last I felt like a naughty school girl :rofl:

Okay, this is the best that I could get the pic as he has an extremely expensive and gadget filled camera. Not too sure on how to use it properly.

I'm actually wondering if this could be my positive... it's just such a nice line. Anyway it's not as dark as the control line (hopefully you can see the pic) so maybe tomorrow morning will be my surge.
 



Attached Files:







cd14 pm.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg I just got my first ever positive opk!!!! Control and test are the same!!!!!!!!! So excited!! So o will be within the next 24 hrs?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wam Bam Thank you Ma'am!!!!

Booyah!!! My first positive opk ever!!!! And yes ladies the test line is darker than the control line.

Bring on the O

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







cd15 am.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Omg I just got my first ever positive opk!!!! Control and test are the same!!!!!!!!! So excited!! So o will be within the next 24 hrs?

:wohoo: You caught the surge.... Time for a :sex: marathon..... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wam Bam Thank you Ma'am!!!!
> 
> Booyah!!! My first positive opk ever!!!! And yes ladies the test line is darker than the control line.
> 
> Bring on the O
> 
> :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:

You better start your BNGT today since your temp is on the low side with very + opk. Once your temp rises tomorrow it could be too late..... FX pamela.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna was soooooo right. Opks can get stressful and annoying but all worth it when you get the positive.

I'm feeling so good about this cycle, Fertility friend already put the vertical line on c 16 for o and as soon as DH is back from fishing he will be jumped!
+ I'm temping so I know that I will be able to confirm o and be so sure of what dpo I am on!!! 

I'M SO HAPPY! :wohoo:

Thank you for sticking by me this far ladies!! You guys are and always will be the best ttc buddies!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and Dr Daphne was also right with the dip being gearing up for o!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh and Dr Daphne was also right with the dip being gearing up for o!!!

:rofl: i think i better change my profession. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Dr Daphne was also right with the dip being gearing up for o!!!
> 
> :rofl: i think i better change my profession. :haha:Click to expand...

Yes go for it... If all goes well I'll be in the market for a midwife :haha:

How are you feeling?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Dr Daphne was also right with the dip being gearing up for o!!!
> 
> :rofl: i think i better change my profession. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes go for it... If all goes well I'll be in the market for a midwife :haha:
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm doing fine.... Feeling normal and relieved so far after temp rose today. But so nervous for tomorrow. Usually temp drops starting tomorrow and i don't wanna see it go that way again....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Dr Daphne was also right with the dip being gearing up for o!!!
> 
> :rofl: i think i better change my profession. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes go for it... If all goes well I'll be in the market for a midwife :haha:
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing fine.... Feeling normal and relieved so far after temp rose today. But so nervous for tomorrow. Usually temp drops starting tomorrow and i don't wanna see it go that way again....Click to expand...

FX it wont go down. Looking good so far! I hope this is it for you! The thread has seem to quiet down a bit :nope:


----------



## brighteyez73

MDSCPA-I am praying that it stays up!


----------



## melewen

Mdscpa I was just stalking your chart and noticed so many days of EWCM! Do you take any supplements or anything?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

How are you coming on Mel? I'm one day ahead of you and got an extremely positive opk this morning. You nearing o yet?


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jess, this cycle is sounding very promising. After reading your blog, it all makes sense! Good follicles are ready to make a little bean!!!

I know right. I just can't get over this cramping that's been going on since AF stopped. I didn't cramp at all during AF, but it hasn't stopped since the spotting stopped.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wam Bam Thank you Ma'am!!!!
> 
> Booyah!!! My first positive opk ever!!!! And yes ladies the test line is darker than the control line.
> 
> Bring on the O
> 
> :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:

That's awesome! I hope you've been getting it on!



mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Dr Daphne was also right with the dip being gearing up for o!!!
> 
> :rofl: i think i better change my profession. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes go for it... If all goes well I'll be in the market for a midwife :haha:
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing fine.... Feeling normal and relieved so far after temp rose today. But so nervous for tomorrow. Usually temp drops starting tomorrow and i don't wanna see it go that way again....Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you.

AFM: cd 14 and no ovulation yet. We took a bd break last night it give hubby a rest for the next few days. Really hoping o is gearing up, I'm awfully crampy.


----------



## Wishing1010

It has quieted down in here!!!! We need more good news to bring back our hope!!! 

DH said last night that he doesn't want me going on BCP now!!! Ugh, I'm so confused!

Oh Pamela, LTTCAL means long term trying to conceive after loss.

Jess, I think O will be any min now!

Pamela, I usually O the day of or day after my positive OPK!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Dr Daphne was also right with the dip being gearing up for o!!!
> 
> :rofl: i think i better change my profession. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes go for it... If all goes well I'll be in the market for a midwife :haha:
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing fine.... Feeling normal and relieved so far after temp rose today. But so nervous for tomorrow. Usually temp drops starting tomorrow and i don't wanna see it go that way again....Click to expand...

How's your holiday going?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I'm back, guess we all know what I've been doing :blush:

FX Jess that o will be here soon. I'm going to catch up on your blog. 

Kenna, I'm glad dh doesn't want you to go on bcp, probably indications that he doesn't want to stop trying! FX for you and hope you'll be back in the tww with us asap!

I'm going to try and lay still now for as long as possible. I leak (tmi sorry :haha: ). I'll take another opk today and tomorrow, but I feel o will be tomorrow! Makes me happy because I wanted :sex: day before o as well and I believe we timed it perfectly! Or at least I timed it perfectly! :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay I'm back, guess we all know what I've been doing :blush:
> 
> FX Jess that o will be here soon. I'm going to catch up on your blog.
> 
> Kenna, I'm glad dh doesn't want you to go on bcp, probably indications that he doesn't want to stop trying! FX for you and hope you'll be back in the tww with us asap!
> 
> I'm going to try and lay still now for as long as possible. I leak (tmi sorry :haha: ). I'll take another opk today and tomorrow, but I feel o will be tomorrow! Makes me happy because I wanted :sex: day before o as well and I believe we timed it perfectly! Or at least I timed it perfectly! :rofl:

You are so funny!!!! :) FX FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My pm opk was positive as well. If o was going to be tomorrow when do you think it will go negative again?


----------



## Jrepp

Probably tomorrow after you ovulate.

It sure is quiet, so many people have gone and left us.......

Opk is getting darker but still no smily face or positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Jess! I cannot wait for my temps to confirm o for me! 

If I had to guess I'd say you might get positive tomorrow. That's because your last opk looks almost positive like my one did last night. FX for you!

:dust:


----------



## cutieq

Didn't want you to think I'm a deserter :) I've been reading along occasionally. I'm here cheering you all along! Ntnp for us until I can get some tests from the doctor.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lots of :hugs: for you Cutie!!!!!
I hope you guys can get some answers soon and have a healthy pregnancy


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Lots of :hugs: for you Cutie!!!!!
> I hope you guys can get some answers soon and have a healthy pregnancy

You ladies give me my fix! Glad O is close for you and Jess.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah I think o will be tomorrow! I had some baby pink spot on tp earlier which I have never noticed before, but Mary mentioned once that could be part of o. I've been super crampy on my left side so maybe I'll ovulate from that side, who knows. Left side is also the side where its always been cramping that made me think cysts. Maybe it good be egg maturing or something, who knows.

I cannot wait for my temp tomorrow morning and even had to make up a fake story for the SIL as to why I'm not drinking. Don't want drink to mess with temp.


----------



## melewen

Pamela so you know FF gave me CH at CD 10 and I usually O on CD 18?! I was so freaked out even though I felt like it had to be wrong. Well anyway, my temp went down this morning so we're all good, and I'm expecting to O in about 4 more days. My OPK's are always sooo light, quite frustrating, but I had an easily visible test line yesterday so I feel like we're getting there! We're celebrating our pre-wedding anniversary (been together 3 years tomorrow, so we're celebrating the anniversary this year until we have our first wedding anniv in April) tonight and thinking of getting a little mini bottle of champers (some seriously good stuff, since it'll be in mini form, lol), which I hope won't interfere with anything. I had a small glass of red wine on Thursday and drank probably too much last weekend, away with my wine-obsessed mother visiting some family, ha.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Mel and congrats on your anniversary!!


----------



## melewen

Thanks!! :)

OPK's not looking too a lot different from yesterday (my Wondfo strip at least) BUT I did get some $ Tree brand & the test line is so much darker it seems. What do you guys think? I didnt have my other OPKs for comparison in the photo but they were pretty dern light

https://i60.tinypic.com/2mcc077.jpg

UGH and sorry it always rotates the shots. Don't know why it does that!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Mel and congrats on your anniversary!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks like it is getting there. I told you how I did my test and then changed my own routine the last 2 days and got great results. 

I wee fmu at 7am. Wee again at 9h30 am (because I had liquids) and then I don't drink anything until I wee again at 11h30. I figured if hormones start building at 10 am I should get rid of diluted urine. At night I did the same. Wee and have 2hr hold on 'clean" urine before testing again.

Keep posting your pics! I enjoy stalking them and it really helped me with everyone giving advice!


----------



## melewen

Ah, that's a good idea to basically get rid of any uncontaminated urine.. ha! I'm going to try that. I sort of test just whenever, really. Like.. FMU of course, then just in the afternoon sometime. I think these tests are the way to go, though, they're so much darker than I've ever had!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck and yes that is exactly what I thought with the wee to get rid on anything that could dilute it :)

I hope that I'm lucky in only getting 1 day of positive opks and that tomorrow will be o! Otherwise ill feel confused. I don't want many days of pos opks as I want to be able to say "ok pos opk today o tomorrow". I'm just a control freak! :rofl:


----------



## melewen

I totally feel you!!! My $ Tree test is so dark, I hope I get a positive tomorrow or the next day, too. I should technically get one either the 16th or 17th. Got my darkest one last cycle on CD 16 and I O on the 18th so, I still have some time. Do you chart?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, I do. Initially I wanted to be relaxed about ttc and then I invested a lot in this cycle with extra vit c and evening primrose vitamins (helps with ewcm). Ordered opks from online fertility store and on cd 12 I made the impulsive decision and started temping for the 1st time.

I'm hoping to get bfp this cycle as our 1 year wedding anniversary gift :)


----------



## melewen

Uh yeah should have looked in your signature before I asked that huh? Hah! Preemptive baby brain!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yah I think o will be tomorrow! I had some baby pink spot on tp earlier which I have never noticed before, but Mary mentioned once that could be part of o. I've been super crampy on my left side so maybe I'll ovulate from that side, who knows. Left side is also the side where its always been cramping that made me think cysts. Maybe it good be egg maturing or something, who knows.
> 
> I cannot wait for my temp tomorrow morning and even had to make up a fake story for the SIL as to why I'm not drinking. Don't want drink to mess with temp.

I had that last September when I conceived. It was from the egg bursting through. It is supposed to be a sign of higher fertility.



melewen said:


> Thanks!! :)
> 
> OPK's not looking too a lot different from yesterday (my Wondfo strip at least) BUT I did get some $ Tree brand & the test line is so much darker it seems. What do you guys think? I didnt have my other OPKs for comparison in the photo but they were pretty dern light
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2mcc077.jpg
> 
> UGH and sorry it always rotates the shots. Don't know why it does that!

That's pretty much what my second one looked like this afternoon. I started taping mine to a piece of paper so I could see progression without leaving the pee strips on the bathroom counter for weeks on end. I think my hubby appreciates not having to look at them while he's brushing his teeth.



melewen said:


> Ah, that's a good idea to basically get rid of any uncontaminated urine.. ha! I'm going to try that. I sort of test just whenever, really. Like.. FMU of course, then just in the afternoon sometime. I think these tests are the way to go, though, they're so much darker than I've ever had!

I always test whenever I have darker yellow pee. The light stuff is no good lol.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes, I do. Initially I wanted to be relaxed about ttc and then I invested a lot in this cycle with extra vit c and evening primrose vitamins (helps with ewcm). Ordered opks from online fertility store and on cd 12 I made the impulsive decision and started temping for the 1st time.
> 
> I'm hoping to get bfp this cycle as our 1 year wedding anniversary gift :)

Favorite ttc quote ever: "I can't keep calm, I'm trying to conceive"


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies, I need help please...
I took my temp and it was same as yesterday. I took it 3 times and all 3 was the same temp. I entered into FF and now my o crosshair thingy is gone!? I got out of bed and moved, tested again and then got a higher temp so I know thermometer is working.

Could today still be o day?????? I mean I could still o today and get temp rise tomorrow?

What if I take a 3-4 hour nap in the afternoon and retest... If temp is higher then could I have o'd during the course of this morning?

I have soooo many questions :wacko:


----------



## melewen

Ok so.. I originally thought you'd have had some dip for it to be O day but I scanned some FF galleries and there are plenty whose O day is the second of a flat temp OR even a rise from an even lower temp, followed of course by an even larger, sustained rise. So I know the last thing you want is to hear that you'll just have to wait for tomorrow's temp to know but I think that's unfortunately the answer! Still getting a +OPK?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thank you so much Mel! 2hrs before I test morning opk. Will let you know as soon as I've tested!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Got another positive opk now. This one however came up dark as the colour moved alon the strip, faster than yesterday am and pm.

Would 2 positive opks in a row confuse ff??

I hope I o some time today so that tonight will go negative 
Spermies are waiting for you eggy so you can come out now!! :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

I have had a couple of days of positives before, fertility friend will take those and a temp spike into account when giving you crosshairs again :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here are my my positive opks.

I included ccd 14 (pm) even though it wasn't positive because that is the one that convinced me I'll get my surge the next day and I did.... until the test this morning.

I mean O MY ..... check that test line for cd 16 am :shock:

Still hoping that o will be today... just because my ticker says cd 16 :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cd14 - 16.2.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5









cd14 - 16.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

That is a very nice line!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> That is a very nice line!!!!!!!

That is like I'm all up in your face line :haha:

Jess mentioned yesterday that the cramping that I've been feeling could be sign of high fertility. I'm starting to think / rather be very hopeful that it is a sign and that the very immediate positive opk this morning 2nds it.

I had a dream last night about breastfeeding a baby after birth last night....
What's wrong with me? I have not even gone into the tww yet and I'm already becoming crazy :wacko:

I've invested a lot in this cycle and I really want it badly... I even almost cried after :sex: yesterday afternoon :haha: 
I wasnt in any pain or anything. I was just so relieved that we got to bd on the surge and have a chance..

Okay we all know it... I'm a crazy :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good morning ladies! I think I'm FINALLY really feeling better. My grams 102nd bday party was yest and that def helped my depression :). A family member is a professional belly dancer so she did a surprise dance for my gram in the restaurant. Gram looked SO happy! I hope I'm that happy if I live to be her age lol.

Any whoo, I'm 3dpo today. O was a day or so earlier than usual but I'm not complaining! This month I had VERY strong O pains. My ovary was going nuts! Lol. 

So hows everyone doing?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good morning ladies! I think I'm FINALLY really feeling better. My grams 102nd bday party was yest and that def helped my depression :). A family member is a professional belly dancer so she did a surprise dance for my gram in the restaurant. Gram looked SO happy! I hope I'm that happy if I live to be her age lol.
> 
> Any whoo, I'm 3dpo today. O was a day or so earlier than usual but I'm not complaining! This month I had VERY strong O pains. My ovary was going nuts! Lol.
> 
> So hows everyone doing?!

WOW!! 102 years old, that is amazing. You are truelly blessed to have your gram still! and she with such a long life :flower:

I'm doing good, just impatiently now waiting for a negative opk and temp rise :coffee:

I got an positive opk yesterday am and pm and FF and I for sure thought that I would o today. Then this morning my temp was exact same as yesterday (I tested 3 times to be sure). Then took cd am opk and it came up positive immediately.. after about a min it was even darker than the 'darker' test line I got yesterday...

Wondering when I will o, hope it will be today. Cannot wait to be in the confirmed tww! :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Here are my my positive opks.
> 
> I included ccd 14 (pm) even though it wasn't positive because that is the one that convinced me I'll get my surge the next day and I did.... until the test this morning.
> 
> I mean O MY ..... check that test line for cd 16 am :shock:
> 
> Still hoping that o will be today... just because my ticker says cd 16 :haha:

Hi Pamela, sorry been quiet for awhile. You could be O'ing today or later tonight or tomorrow as long as your temp is still on the low side have lots of :sex: you just don't want to miss the egg.....Having + opk means you are on your fertile days esp temp is not rising..... FF won't be confused.... Just try to set it to "Advanced" and not OPK/Fertility Monitor. Advanced setting will wait for at least 3 thermal shift before you get the CH and not base the O on when you got the + OPK.

Let's wait for tomorrow's temp, once it shifted you'll know when you O'ed, the last lowest temp.

FX for this cycle....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Here are my my positive opks.
> 
> I included ccd 14 (pm) even though it wasn't positive because that is the one that convinced me I'll get my surge the next day and I did.... until the test this morning.
> 
> I mean O MY ..... check that test line for cd 16 am :shock:
> 
> Still hoping that o will be today... just because my ticker says cd 16 :haha:
> 
> Hi Pamela, sorry been quiet for awhile. You could be O'ing today or later tonight or tomorrow as long as your temp is still on the low side have lots of :sex: you just don't want to miss the egg.....Having + opk means you are on your fertile days esp temp is not rising..... FF won't be confused.... Just try to set it to "Advanced" and not OPK/Fertility Monitor. Advanced setting will wait for at least 3 thermal shift before you get the CH and not base the O on when you got the + OPK.
> 
> Let's wait for tomorrow's temp, once it shifted you'll know when you O'ed, the last lowest temp.
> 
> FX for this cycle....Click to expand...

:

Thanks for the help, Daphne. I hope you are enjoying your holiday!
Your temps are still looking good! FX and :dust: for you!!! 

I checked my settings on FF and they are on "advanced".

I'll do my pm opk tonight as per my routine and see what it says.
If I'm not going to be o'ing soon then these cramps in my left ovary area radiating into my thigh wont be worth it. It was so strong a hour or 2 ago that I thought I was going to throw up.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I think I'm FINALLY really feeling better. My grams 102nd bday party was yest and that def helped my depression :). A family member is a professional belly dancer so she did a surprise dance for my gram in the restaurant. Gram looked SO happy! I hope I'm that happy if I live to be her age lol.
> 
> Any whoo, I'm 3dpo today. O was a day or so earlier than usual but I'm not complaining! This month I had VERY strong O pains. My ovary was going nuts! Lol.
> 
> So hows everyone doing?!
> 
> WOW!! 102 years old, that is amazing. You are truelly blessed to have your gram still! and she with such a long life :flower:
> 
> I'm doing good, just impatiently now waiting for a negative opk and temp rise :coffee:
> 
> I got an positive opk yesterday am and pm and FF and I for sure thought that I would o today. Then this morning my temp was exact same as yesterday (I tested 3 times to be sure). Then took cd am opk and it came up positive immediately.. after about a min it was even darker than the 'darker' test line I got yesterday...
> 
> Wondering when I will o, hope it will be today. Cannot wait to be in the confirmed tww! :dance:Click to expand...

I think I have at least one chart with two of the same temps for the day before O and the day of O. Also it takes anywhere from 24-72hrs (usually 24-48hrs) AFTER O has occured for ur temp rise to happen so u could have oed yest too. I have a feeling you'll get ur rise tomorrow :). Ill have to make sure i come on now tomorrow just to check ur chart! Lol :) FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow Daphne, ur chart looks amazing! I'm getting very good vibes for u! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I think I'm FINALLY really feeling better. My grams 102nd bday party was yest and that def helped my depression :). A family member is a professional belly dancer so she did a surprise dance for my gram in the restaurant. Gram looked SO happy! I hope I'm that happy if I live to be her age lol.
> 
> Any whoo, I'm 3dpo today. O was a day or so earlier than usual but I'm not complaining! This month I had VERY strong O pains. My ovary was going nuts! Lol.
> 
> So hows everyone doing?!
> 
> WOW!! 102 years old, that is amazing. You are truelly blessed to have your gram still! and she with such a long life :flower:
> 
> I'm doing good, just impatiently now waiting for a negative opk and temp rise :coffee:
> 
> I got an positive opk yesterday am and pm and FF and I for sure thought that I would o today. Then this morning my temp was exact same as yesterday (I tested 3 times to be sure). Then took cd am opk and it came up positive immediately.. after about a min it was even darker than the 'darker' test line I got yesterday...
> 
> Wondering when I will o, hope it will be today. Cannot wait to be in the confirmed tww! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I have at least one chart with two of the same temps for the day before O and the day of O. Also it takes anywhere from 24-72hrs (usually 24-48hrs) AFTER O has occured for ur temp rise to happen so u could have oed yest too. I have a feeling you'll get ur rise tomorrow :). Ill have to make sure i come on now tomorrow just to check ur chart! Lol :) FX for u!Click to expand...

You ladies are really the best! :hugs:

Yes make sure you come on and check my chart, I'm actually begging for stalkers because I know how to do the charting thing, but need some help with the reading it :dohh:
And I hope you are right about that rise! Otherwise I have to change my ticker... I'm a bit anal and obsessive and the ticker says today is o-day... If I dont o today the ticker must go :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Here are my my positive opks.
> 
> I included ccd 14 (pm) even though it wasn't positive because that is the one that convinced me I'll get my surge the next day and I did.... until the test this morning.
> 
> I mean O MY ..... check that test line for cd 16 am :shock:
> 
> Still hoping that o will be today... just because my ticker says cd 16 :haha:
> 
> Hi Pamela, sorry been quiet for awhile. You could be O'ing today or later tonight or tomorrow as long as your temp is still on the low side have lots of :sex: you just don't want to miss the egg.....Having + opk means you are on your fertile days esp temp is not rising..... FF won't be confused.... Just try to set it to "Advanced" and not OPK/Fertility Monitor. Advanced setting will wait for at least 3 thermal shift before you get the CH and not base the O on when you got the + OPK.
> 
> Let's wait for tomorrow's temp, once it shifted you'll know when you O'ed, the last lowest temp.
> 
> FX for this cycle....Click to expand...
> 
> :
> 
> Thanks for the help, Daphne. I hope you are enjoying your holiday!
> Your temps are still looking good! FX and :dust: for you!!!
> 
> I checked my settings on FF and they are on "advanced".
> 
> I'll do my pm opk tonight as per my routine and see what it says.
> If I'm not going to be o'ing soon then these cramps in my left ovary area radiating into my thigh wont be worth it. It was so strong a hour or 2 ago that I thought I was going to throw up.Click to expand...

I had the same pain this cycle very strong which feels like i'm about to get my period that's the day i got a dip followed by the rise (1dpo). Hoping that's you'r body saying you're O'ing.... Let's just wait for your temp tomorrow, either it drops, stay the same or go up..... Oh, and continue your OPK til it starts to fade. 

DONT FORGET YOUR BNGT, THAT'S AN ORDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AFM, also waiting for my temp tomorrow and the next...... And I'll definitely know what I'll have..... Right now i just want to keep on :sleep::sleep::sleep:.... Been so lazy lately.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your on holiday so you are allowed to be lazy! 
Sorry but I'm symptom spotting for you, sleepy could be sign :rofl:

The weird thing is that its past 3pm here and I haven't had anything to eat all day... I don't have an appetite and just nog hungry AT ALL


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wow Daphne, ur chart looks amazing! I'm getting very good vibes for u! FX FX FX!!!

Oh, Mary good you're back again.... :hugs:

I hope it is, i just don't want to think too much about it though.... I know i wanted it to keep on rising for it to be so promising but i just wanna leave FF alone :haha: and just put whatever i have to put and let it do it's thing and for me? to keep on waiting...... :haha: I think I have learned how to be patient after having the same for so long.... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I think I'm FINALLY really feeling better. My grams 102nd bday party was yest and that def helped my depression :). A family member is a professional belly dancer so she did a surprise dance for my gram in the restaurant. Gram looked SO happy! I hope I'm that happy if I live to be her age lol.
> 
> Any whoo, I'm 3dpo today. O was a day or so earlier than usual but I'm not complaining! This month I had VERY strong O pains. My ovary was going nuts! Lol.
> 
> So hows everyone doing?!
> 
> WOW!! 102 years old, that is amazing. You are truelly blessed to have your gram still! and she with such a long life :flower:
> 
> I'm doing good, just impatiently now waiting for a negative opk and temp rise :coffee:
> 
> I got an positive opk yesterday am and pm and FF and I for sure thought that I would o today. Then this morning my temp was exact same as yesterday (I tested 3 times to be sure). Then took cd am opk and it came up positive immediately.. after about a min it was even darker than the 'darker' test line I got yesterday...
> 
> Wondering when I will o, hope it will be today. Cannot wait to be in the confirmed tww! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I have at least one chart with two of the same temps for the day before O and the day of O. Also it takes anywhere from 24-72hrs (usually 24-48hrs) AFTER O has occured for ur temp rise to happen so u could have oed yest too. I have a feeling you'll get ur rise tomorrow :). Ill have to make sure i come on now tomorrow just to check ur chart! Lol :) FX for u!Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies are really the best! :hugs:
> 
> Yes make sure you come on and check my chart, I'm actually begging for stalkers because I know how to do the charting thing, but need some help with the reading it :dohh:
> And I hope you are right about that rise! Otherwise I have to change my ticker... I'm a bit anal and obsessive and the ticker says today is o-day... If I dont o today the ticker must go :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: ur too funny!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Daphne, ur chart looks amazing! I'm getting very good vibes for u! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> Oh, Mary good you're back again.... :hugs:
> 
> I hope it is, i just don't want to think too much about it though.... I know i wanted it to keep on rising for it to be so promising but i just wanna leave FF alone :haha: and just put whatever i have to put and let it do it's thing and for me? to keep on waiting...... :haha: I think I have learned how to be patient after having the same for so long.... :haha:Click to expand...

totally agree! After these long consistent 18 months of actively trying and a yr of NTNP on top of that has DEF caught up with me and so now I'm scared to let myself get excited until my repeat HSG. Maybe ill get a surprise bfp before then but I'm done with opks and everything, except for temping for a couple months. Those EXTREMELY positive opks all tww last cycle really messed with me. I am done with those things for a while! I'm thinking my estrogen was High last cycle due to all the stress. I read that stress can trigger a surge (even after O..obv another egg wont release but as u all know we get surges after O any how) so thats probably what happened to me. I jus can't believe It was 10 days of very pos opks in a row! 
ive been REALLY tired lately too. Its been since last cycle and I can't seem to shake this tired feeling. Again, I think it's stress and depression causing the tiredness for me.
Dh and I are bring aiden apple picking today so that'll be fun :). I can't wait to get home and make some apple bread! Yumm! 
OMG, so last night, my Fricken cat POOPED IN THE TOILET!!!! I couldn't believe my eyes! I SOOO wish I had that on video lol. I knew my cat was smart but I never imagined he'd be smart enough to sit on the toilet lmao! I'm still im shock from it. Alls I could think of was "Meet the Parents" and how their cat uses the potty...i told my cat we have to teach him how to flush next :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies, I wasn't able to test really yesterday because everytime I went to the bathroom my pee was clear. It was quite frustrating because I didn't have anything to drink literally all day. I had such intense cramps that I was seriously considering going to urgent care. I tossed and turned all night but when I tested this morning......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

So I had the weirdest dream that we lived in South Africa last night and I can only think of one reason why......... Late-night replying to Pamela, lol!

But really, I've seen so many gallery charts on FF that show multiple days of +OPK's. Only temps will tell! BUT that is such a strong positive I'm a weeeeeee bit jealous. Will you post a pic of one of your earlies? I feel like I have low LH in general so my lines are always late. I imagine it could be the reverse too and you just have plenty hanging about!


----------



## melewen

Woot jrepp that is super super positive!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha Mary, please tell me how you got the cat to use the potty :rofl:
I'm going crazy here laughing my ass off!! Cat pooped in potty, bwahahahaha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> So I had the weirdest dream that we lived in South Africa last night and I can only think of one reason why......... Late-night replying to Pamela, lol!
> 
> But really, I've seen so many gallery charts on FF that show multiple days of +OPK's. Only temps will tell! BUT that is such a strong positive I'm a weeeeeee bit jealous. Will you post a pic of one of your earlies? I feel like I have low LH in general so my lines are always late. I imagine it could be the reverse too and you just have plenty hanging about!

I hope you had a great time in South Africa, even if it was only in your dreams :haha:

I kept all my opks from the very first one and will put them all together for you. I was so excited about the positive one yesterday that I could not believe my eyes when I got the one this morning!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Jess!! You can get it on too!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

GO TEAM O :dance:

I'll see you in the tww!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Another positive opk for cd16 (pm). Wonder when o will be...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mel, here are all my opks that I have used since cd 10 twice a day.

The two right at the bottom is for today (cd 16) and both are darker than yesterday..
 



Attached Files:







cd 10 - 16.2.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## havingmyfirst

WunnaBubba2 I find your opks fascinating. Its our first month using them and I haven't had a positive yet... not even a faint one. Now CD13 so hoping to see positive OPK soon... unless I missed it, I have only been doing one test a day maybe I should have done two. I could have missed the surge.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

havingmyfirst said:


> WunnaBubba2 I find your opks fascinating. Its our first month using them and I haven't had a positive yet... not even a faint one. Now CD13 so hoping to see positive OPK soon... unless I missed it, I have only been doing one test a day maybe I should have done two. I could have missed the surge.

This was my first month as well and I really got discouraged in the beginning when they kept on coming faint and then the next day they would go fainter... The ladies on here really helped me a lot and I posted daily opk pics :)

On their advice I tested twice a day not too miss it and I'm glad I did.

It's not too late for you to start using twice a day if you have enough.

Test same time everyday and keep us posted. I took mine at 11h30 because the hormones start to build from 10am. Then at night I took them at 7pm (I did 2 at 20h40 but the rest of the week was a bit unpredictable with events I had to attend so I switched to 7pm).
I would wee between 2 to 2and half hrs before taking my test. Then in the 2 hrs hold I would not take in any liquid that could dilute my urine.

I hope this helps and that you get your positive really soon!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahaha Mary, please tell me how you got the cat to use the potty :rofl:
> I'm going crazy here laughing my ass off!! Cat pooped in potty, bwahahahaha

LOL I have NO clue!!!! Aiden said"Mom, he learned how to use the potty from me. He's been watching me!" haha. He's too cute. I hope my cat makes a habit out of it using the potty so I can catch him on camera :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes and please share that pic or video with us!! Would love to see lol! 

I've had 2 days of positive opks... Only 2 opks left so hoping I'll o during my sleep (just got into bed) and have a negative opk tomorrow! FX for this cycle, I'm so excited!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh yes and please share that pic or video with us!! Would love to see lol!
> 
> I've had 2 days of positive opks... Only 2 opks left so hoping I'll o during my sleep (just got into bed) and have a negative opk tomorrow! FX for this cycle, I'm so excited!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I bet u will! FX!! :) Two days of positives is quite common so its very possible O is today. Of course ppl can get more than 2 days of positives, just look at my darn chart from Last cycle! Lol but I really have a feeling from ur usual cycle lengths and ur opks that Tomo we will see that shift. FX my visions are correct! :haha:


----------



## melewen

Ok ladies I need your help. My temp dropped quite a lot this morning and it's only CD15. I usually O on CD18. Took another OPK and the Dollar Tree one looks MAYBE positive? I've never had a positive so I'm not too good at discerning! What do you think?

https://i59.tinypic.com/r0us5i.jpg

And the Wondfos for comparison 

https://i61.tinypic.com/302uxeh.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Did you take the pic wet or dry?


----------



## melewen

Jrepp said:


> Did you take the pic wet or dry?

It had just dried as far as I remember. But definitely not wet


----------



## Jrepp

They don't look quite positive to me, but maybe tomorrow or the next day


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Mdscpa I was just stalking your chart and noticed so many days of EWCM! Do you take any supplements or anything?

Hi Melewen, sorry it took me awhile to answer this. I've seen this few days ago and just remembered i haven't answered you back. I took fertilaid, fertileCM and ovaboost this cycle.... I think it's because of FertileCM why i have so many EWCM. Always been whenever i take those meds....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Ok ladies I need your help. My temp dropped quite a lot this morning and it's only CD15. I usually O on CD18. Took another OPK and the Dollar Tree one looks MAYBE positive? I've never had a positive so I'm not too good at discerning! What do you think?
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/r0us5i.jpg
> 
> And the Wondfos for comparison
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/302uxeh.jpg

The dollar tree looks positive (FMU - darker; 4pm - same color) based on the picture, you maybe seeing it clearer. However, the wondfos don't seem to be positive... You could be gearing up to O hence the temp dive like what i and pamela had....

FX Melewen....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mel that you'll get a nice positive today! The fmu dollar tree looks positive to me too. Yay for BGNT! At this rate we'll have a whole lot of ladies in tww real soon :)

Daphne!!!!! Your temps still look soooo nice! FX and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX Mel that you'll get a nice positive today! The fmu dollar tree looks positive to me too. Yay for BGNT! At this rate we'll have a whole lot of ladies in tww real soon :)
> 
> Daphne!!!!! Your temps still look soooo nice! FX and lots of sticky :dust:

Guess you temp is starting to rise not a major rise as we expect so better still have BNGT for today... But it could also mean you're a slor riser and O actually happened yesterday. But try to have :sex: today pamela.... Can't wait til you test again and see it fading.... Lots of BABY :dust: to us...

After i took my temp and seeing it high, i can't go back to sleep. Maybe got to excited.. Hope it continues to stay in that range for another 3-4 days....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope it stays there too!! Are you going to wait a few more days before testing?


----------



## mdscpa

Yes. Maybe after 4 days.... Temps will show me either way if i need to do a test or not.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here's to hoping they show you to test. 

Sorry for the tmi, but my cm is very very thick and lots of it this morning! My cervix was soft, wet and open last night. This morning its harder together with all the thick cm. Another positive opk this morning would not make sense to me at all...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I wanted to confirm, if my temp stays up for the next 2 days then I'll get crosshairs with o on cd 16? 

I'm laughing to myself now about how I was begging for positive opk and now I'm begging for a negative one when I go test in about 3 hours :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Here's to hoping they show you to test.
> 
> Sorry for the tmi, but my cm is very very thick and lots of it this morning! My cervix was soft, wet and open last night. This morning its harder together with all the thick cm. Another positive opk this morning would not make sense to me at all...

Is it still transparent? Like i said earlier, you could be O'ing today since temp is still on the low side that's why you're getting that + opk. If i were you i will take my last OPK tomorrow morning coz you might get another + tonight. A temp shift of at least .2C and staying high will confirm O and only charting can confirm it not the OPKs because some women get the surge and not O.... I'm guessing you will get the temp shift tomorrow....

FX Pamela. And don't forget to have lots of :sex: you wanted to hit 2 days before O, 1 day before O, O day and day after O... Don't worry i had the same this cycle always thought i could be Oing so we ended up having lots of :sex: before i really Oed....


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry, thought you already tested positive this morning, :haha: but just in case save the last one for tomorrow morning. We already know you caught the surge we so no need for testing twice.... We just wanna see it NEGATIVE this time together with that shift in temp.

If yesterday was O, we need to wait for another 2 days to get that CH. But if O is today, another 3 days.... Just do what is needed, :sex: :sex: :sex:... I know you know that already... We just want to have extra :spermy: down there :haha: Sure all the ladies here will agree.... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping they show you to test.
> 
> Sorry for the tmi, but my cm is very very thick and lots of it this morning! My cervix was soft, wet and open last night. This morning its harder together with all the thick cm. Another positive opk this morning would not make sense to me at all...
> 
> Is it still transparent? Like i said earlier, you could be O'ing today since temp is still on the low side that's why you're getting that + opk. If i were you i will take my last OPK tomorrow morning coz you might get another + tonight. A temp shift of at least .2C and staying high will confirm O and only charting can confirm it not the OPKs because some women get the surge and not O.... I'm guessing you will get the temp shift tomorrow....
> 
> FX Pamela. And don't forget to have lots of :sex: you wanted to hit 2 days before O, 1 day before O, O day and day after O... Don't worry i had the same this cycle always thought i could be Oing so we ended up having lots of :sex: before i really Oed....Click to expand...

It is not transparent at all, thick and white and there is nothing stretchy about it! I don't see it as fertile cm at all... If it wasn't going to be all gross I would post a pic. There is no way that anything could survive in there :haha:
My last positive opk was last night on cd 16. I only have 2 opks left for this cycle so I will do one at 11h30 am today and the other one tomorrow at 11h30 am. Hoping they will be negative.

I'm leaning toward thinking that I could maybe have o'd during the night because of my cm. It has always followed this course during my cycles. Went thick cm after my (suspected) o day and maybe you are right again, I might just be a slow riser


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah I replied same tame as you replied. Looks like we talking past each other :rofl:

So here is a summary :haha: just joking


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping they show you to test.
> 
> Sorry for the tmi, but my cm is very very thick and lots of it this morning! My cervix was soft, wet and open last night. This morning its harder together with all the thick cm. Another positive opk this morning would not make sense to me at all...
> 
> Is it still transparent? Like i said earlier, you could be O'ing today since temp is still on the low side that's why you're getting that + opk. If i were you i will take my last OPK tomorrow morning coz you might get another + tonight. A temp shift of at least .2C and staying high will confirm O and only charting can confirm it not the OPKs because some women get the surge and not O.... I'm guessing you will get the temp shift tomorrow....
> 
> FX Pamela. And don't forget to have lots of :sex: you wanted to hit 2 days before O, 1 day before O, O day and day after O... Don't worry i had the same this cycle always thought i could be Oing so we ended up having lots of :sex: before i really Oed....Click to expand...
> 
> It is not transparent at all, thick and white and there is nothing stretchy about it! I don't see it as fertile cm at all... If it wasn't going to be all gross I would post a pic. There is no way that anything could survive in there :haha:
> My last positive opk was last night on cd 16. I only have 2 opks left for this cycle so I will do one at 11h30 am today and the other one tomorrow at 11h30 am. Hoping they will be negative.
> 
> I'm leaning toward thinking that I could maybe have o'd during the night because of my cm. It has always followed this course during my cycles. Went thick cm after my (suspected) o day and maybe you are right again, I might just be a slow riserClick to expand...


But just in case, have :sex: for today if today is O+1... We just want to be sure we did our homework. FX it continues to go up and you get NEGATIVE opk today.... Funny thing is, i've waited for my negatives as well after my positives so you're just normal as everyone else, :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Phew... for a minute there I thought I was crazy :haha:

At work and I have a massive amount of work to do as I am preparing our year end marketing brochure... I was hoping it could keep my mind busy... but :nope: I'm obsessing


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Phew... for a minute there I thought I was crazy :haha:
> 
> At work and I have a massive amount of work to do as I am preparing our year end marketing brochure... I was hoping it could keep my mind busy... but :nope: I'm obsessing

Okay, we're gonna keep you busy.... :haha: just wait for the other ladies....

Below pic is from the other app i use in my phone (clue). It shows a very consistent temps without the obvious high/low temps you see on FF. Also have another with temping capability called Ovia, i like it coz it gives you tidbits like FF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That one looks nice and pregnant :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks like my cervix has closed for business :haha:

As soon as I have my crosshairs I vow not to check my cervix or cm and only focus on my temps :)


----------



## jessiecat

i find the whole charting system so fascinating. You ladies are amazing. I dont have the patience to do that (yet).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

jessiecat said:


> i find the whole charting system so fascinating. You ladies are amazing. I dont have the patience to do that (yet).

Jessiecat, I had all types of reasons for not temping and when I took my first temp this cycle I was hooked!!!

I made up my own saying a few years ago.. you learn to swim faster if you've almost drowned, so just jump in and do it! :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't think that I've ever been happier to see a negative test :haha:

Yay I have ovulated, cd 17 am opk is negative. Now we just need my temps to start showing it as well.

Wondering if I'm 1 dpo today??? As you'll see the test is negative this morning (stark white not even a faint line) then I probably would have o'd yesterday??
 



Attached Files:







cd17.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I did a test on FF and put 3 high temps in from tomorrow onwards and then it gives me crosshairs as o day today (cd 17). Makes sense to me as my darkest positive opks were yesterday. Answered my own question :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't think that I've ever been happier to see a negative test :haha:
> 
> Yay I have ovulated, cd 17 am opk is negative. Now we just need my temps to start showing it as well.
> 
> Wondering if I'm 1 dpo today??? As you'll see the test is negative this morning (stark white not even a faint line) then I probably would have o'd yesterday??

Yaaaay.... :wohoo: time to get one or two more :sex: pamela..... Then you can relax.... O could be today and maybe you have started releasing that egg late last night or at dawn today.... Good opk was megative today Happy for you hun. :happydance:

Sorry i fell asleep, DH as well.


----------



## mdscpa

jessiecat said:


> i find the whole charting system so fascinating. You ladies are amazing. I dont have the patience to do that (yet).

You'll love it even more once you start it. FX you don't have to. Maybe after 9 mos. :D

Same dpo jessiecat.... :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that I've ever been happier to see a negative test :haha:
> 
> Yay I have ovulated, cd 17 am opk is negative. Now we just need my temps to start showing it as well.
> 
> Wondering if I'm 1 dpo today??? As you'll see the test is negative this morning (stark white not even a faint line) then I probably would have o'd yesterday??
> 
> Yaaaay.... :wohoo: time to get one or two more :sex: pamela..... Then you can relax.... O could be today and maybe you have started releasing that egg late last night or at dawn today.... Good opk was megative today Happy for you hun. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry i fell asleep, DH as well.Click to expand...

:wohoo: now the fun tww starts!

I hope you guys get lots of rest and sleep during your holiday. I would expect nothing less after all the :sex: you had to catch the egg :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that I've ever been happier to see a negative test :haha:
> 
> Yay I have ovulated, cd 17 am opk is negative. Now we just need my temps to start showing it as well.
> 
> Wondering if I'm 1 dpo today??? As you'll see the test is negative this morning (stark white not even a faint line) then I probably would have o'd yesterday??
> 
> Yaaaay.... :wohoo: time to get one or two more :sex: pamela..... Then you can relax.... O could be today and maybe you have started releasing that egg late last night or at dawn today.... Good opk was megative today Happy for you hun. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry i fell asleep, DH as well.Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: now the fun tww starts!
> 
> I hope you guys get lots of rest and sleep during your holiday. I would expect nothing less after all the :sex: you had to catch the egg :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha: you make me crack Pamela... Actually we were supposed to last night but DH is so tired making his own TV stand... Bought all the necessary tools to make it when he can buy one with that price... I really don't understand why they like to exhaust themselves.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Me neither... Men only think with their bottom brain :haha:

I'm so excited that this cycle I'll get to see my lp as well!

Hopefully a BFP too!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Me neither... Men only think with their bottom brain :haha:
> 
> I'm so excited that this cycle I'll get to see my lp as well!
> 
> Hopefully a BFP too!

That's what's good about temping.... It may be retro when it comes to O but i think it works best when you use OPK and CM with it then you'll know it's approaching and when no rise in temp yet you know you're still in your fertile days and could be O'ing. It just really needs a lot of patience with all the peeing and holding you have to do.... 

FX to you Pamela... May this be your first and last temping and the next will be after 9 or so months... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## melewen

Agreed!! If this is your first cycle temping Pamela you're going to freaking love all the clues it can provide during the LP. only trouble is you won't have a comparison but nonetheless. 

AFM looks like another even stronger +OPK this morning. I'm taking fertility blend this cycle and I think that might be the cause! So freaking excited to see that super dark line. I never thought I would! After a few months of disappointment after disappointment (and "failed" tests lol) it's crazy to get so stoked about POAS. Haha! Expecting to O tomorrow or the next day. My temps are super wonky this cycle though. First temp this morning was like almost an entire degree above yesterday's. But not above my highest other pre-O temp. Then I sort of propped myself up after I was actually awake and took my temp again and it was so much lower than my first temp! My thermometer is making a weird distorted sound too. Thinking I maybe need to get a new one?!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Agreed!! If this is your first cycle temping Pamela you're going to freaking love all the clues it can provide during the LP. only trouble is you won't have a comparison but nonetheless.
> 
> AFM looks like another even stronger +OPK this morning. I'm taking fertility blend this cycle and I think that might be the cause! So freaking excited to see that super dark line. I never thought I would! After a few months of disappointment after disappointment (and "failed" tests lol) it's crazy to get so stoked about POAS. Haha! Expecting to O tomorrow or the next day. My temps are super wonky this cycle though. First temp this morning was like almost an entire degree above yesterday's. But not above my highest other pre-O temp. Then I sort of propped myself up after I was actually awake and took my temp again and it was so much lower than my first temp! My thermometer is making a weird distorted sound too. Thinking I maybe need to get a new one?!

I've checked your chart melewen. It increased however it didnt have at least .2F higher than tour highest temp in the previous 6 temps so today is considered still low and could be your O day. Once temp increase further tomorrow you'll be 1 dpo. So have :sex: today and tomorrow to cover your bases.... 

FX to you melewen....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mel! Please post a pic of that super dark opk as soon as you get it!

I also got so excited about POAS!! :dance: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, I need some advice on the temping again please. 
The past few days I seem to have waken up between 20 to 5 minutes earlier than my alarm goes off for me to temp. 

I then took my temp the time I woke up and noted that time on FF. 

I just used a temp adjuster to see if it would make a difference in my temps. 
The adjusted temp would come back (eg 35.94 when my thermometer only measured 35.9). My thermometer onlly goes one decimal and not 2

Do you ladies think I should put the adjusted temps in my chart or just leave it as it is?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am so confused, once again. My CH's are gone, which I knew would happen after todays temp drop but it was also SOO much colder than usual in our room as well. Anyway, my cp is med/low and very closed with creamy/dry cm and I already had my O time sore nips on CD10&11 so I felt very confident that I oed. BUT then along with my temp drop today, I got an extremely dark positive opk on one of my last two opks today so I'm confused. Maybe its just a second surge cuz FF basically says if my temp goes up again tomorrow, it'll just be a secondary surge but if today is O day, unless some strong, healthy swimmers lived for 60hrs or so, I may be out this cycle. I was going to BD at 10a.m when dh came home today but his tooth is abscessed so that's not going to happen. Who knows, maybe O will be tomorrow. I guess my LP will tell but I could have sworn I oed already. Usually I tend to end up right about my o day but I always seem to second guess lol. Maybe its very early implantation at 4dpo. The egg can reach ur uterus as early as 3dpo (which is one reason we see women with bfps on 7-8dpo) so MAYBE I'll be lucky enough to have a VERY early ID lol :) Hey, its possible! A girl can only hope! I am really nervous of the fact that i might be out but if I did miss O, i guess ill have to just think of it as a cycle to relax and wait to see when O truly was by the length of my LP. well FX we bd'ed on time! I know he'll feel like bding tonight because him mouth always hurts worse in the a.m so maybe I'll get lucky enough for O to occur tomorrow...? Sooo many possibilities! :haha:

Wunna, do u not have a bbt thermometer? Its a MUST have while temping for O because the shift can mean so much more with the extra decimals and also easier to pinpoint O. In some cases it can work tho. I'm kinda confused...maybe i missed something lol. I read that as long as u take ur temp within 20-30mins of ur normal time that it shouldn't affect ur chart Though. Ive read that on quite a few sites actually. I personally cant use the adjusters because my temps never off as much as it says...i checked one day after falling right back to sleep :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne ur chart still looks amazing!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wunna, do u not have a bbt thermometer? Its a MUST have while temping for O because the shift can mean so much more with the extra decimals and also easier to pinpoint O. In some cases it can work tho. I'm kinda confused...maybe i missed something lol. I read that as long as u take ur temp within 20-30mins of ur normal time that it shouldn't affect ur chart Though. Ive read that on quite a few sites actually. I personally cant use the adjusters because my temps never off as much as it says...i checked one day after falling right back to sleep :haha:

It was a very impulsive decision to start temping so I only have a normal digital thermometer that I thought would be okay. Starting to wonder now...
I really hope this is not going to completely screw my cycle up :cry:


----------



## cutieq

Pam, you got your positives and you bd so try not to worry beyond that. Based are covered. I would suggest the bbt thermometer though because the slightest shift can make a big difference.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm searching online for one as we are speaking. If I'm going to temp I might as well do it right!! 
Although an online dr on one site said a normal digital one can be sensitive enough to use... :shrug:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone?

Wannabuba - I temp'd and still do. It's pretty cool helps you figure out what you body maybe doing when OPK's ae being wacky

AFM - I recieved my protocol last week here is the plan:

BCP - 19 days (10/17/14 will be last day)

Pre-IVF Evaluation (Baseline) - 10/20/14

Injections - starting 10/21/14 if everything goes fine at Pre-IVF Evaluation results.

Injections - for 11-12days

Egg Retrieval - 10/31/14 (Halloween)

Transfer - on 11/3,4,5,or 6 depending do how embies are doing.

I am so excited that things are moving along now.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Brighteyes :wohoo: exciting times ahead!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have to go for my abdominal scan to check for cysts in the morning and will go by the stores as I'll be in the nearest big town. FX that I can get a bbt.

Do you think I should maybe put the adjusted temps with the 2 decimals in on the chart and then continue with the temps that the new thermometer gives me?


----------



## brighteyez73

Wannabuba - I am really excited just a little scared too! Would just start with the new thermometer.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Wunna, do u not have a bbt thermometer? Its a MUST have while temping for O because the shift can mean so much more with the extra decimals and also easier to pinpoint O. In some cases it can work tho. I'm kinda confused...maybe i missed something lol. I read that as long as u take ur temp within 20-30mins of ur normal time that it shouldn't affect ur chart Though. Ive read that on quite a few sites actually. I personally cant use the adjusters because my temps never off as much as it says...i checked one day after falling right back to sleep :haha:
> 
> It was a very impulsive decision to start temping so I only have a normal digital thermometer that I thought would be okay. Starting to wonder now...
> I really hope this is not going to completely screw my cycle up :cry:Click to expand...

I dont think it'll be much of a difference. Like I think it'll still be readable because I already can see that it looks like ur 1dpo today so ur good. :) it only makes a diff because say ur temp is 97.44 it'll register as 97.4 but if it was 97.46 itd say 97.5 on urs and believe me, when ur obsessed, those few points will make a difference lol. For this cycles its ok tho so dont panic! U dont seem to have an extremely small rise so ur good! :) plus ur positive opks back up ur rise today so as long as it stays up for the next 3 days, u can be very confident u oed!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, I think o day is today... 
I put in 3 random high temps for tomorrow and 2 days following. FF then gave me cross hairs for today (cd 17 as O day).

Or can I be 1dpo today??


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary, I think o day is today...
> I put in 3 random high temps for tomorrow and 2 days following. FF then gave me cross hairs for today (cd 17 as O day).
> 
> Or can I be 1dpo today??

You def could be 1dpo today, ur LP will better tell u next cycle but hopefully ur bfp comes first!! But I think ur 1dpo and after 2 more temps u SHOULD get ch's but I could be wrong so def bd just incase! I guess we have to wait & see what our temps do... (darn it!!) :haha: I'm DYING to see my temp tomo so I know if O was today or if it was on day 10 like I thought. I really hope it was day 10-12 cuz ALL signs pointed to those days, specifically day 10 & 11 and I'm even kinda dry at the moment today so it doesn't make sense for O to be today for me. I think I may be out if it didn't already pass by day 12...UNLESS its tomo cuz I know dh will he happy to BD tonight but I'm worried ill O too early if its today and miss it but like I said, hopefully some strong swimmers are still up there awaiting my golden egg from 60 hrs ago! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

U know what, looking at my charts I noticed I had a pretty big dip on 4dpo on quite a few charts and my CH's were taken but then put back the next day and my LP added up right those cycles so maybe I'm just being paranoid. I was doing GREAT not obsessing until today. Now that I'm worried I missed O, thats all I can think about! Hopefully all my craziness will be settled with tomorrows temp!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also want to say o was yesterday because I woke up to lots of thick creamy cm and my cervix was harder and more closed. Last night it was very squishy and soft. FX for us both and for us all!!!!


----------



## melewen

What are your OPK's looking like today Pamela? That might help us figure out what DPO you are. You'll also know better after a few more temps with the BBT. Honestly the shift should be pretty big, or at least higher than your highest pre-O temps, so the minutiae in my opinion are more important as you go through the LP

So I bought one of those ridiculously expensive mini-fertility monitors basically last month and didn't get a positive or peak... But check out what I got today! Just saying, worth the extra cash to see that smiley face!! It's a solid smiley not a flashing smiley so that means peak fertility and it will display that result for the next two days. So maybe I will O tomorrow? What do you ladies think? I guess I'll know from my temps!


----------



## brighteyez73

Melewen - get to BD'ing lady!!! You are ripe LOL


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Brighteyez, Mel, you better be bumpin' and grindin' :rofl:

AFM, my opk this morning was negative, stark white negative. There wasn't even a faint line. I believe that o was yesterday late evening after my last opk. Last night at 7pm I got another strong positive. Then the negative this morning at 11h30.


----------



## melewen

Bahahahah you guys crack me up. As soon as DH gets home it's gonna be like those first months again! I did used to be a burlesque dancer.. might have to break out the costume closet.... just sayin.

Pamela I'd guess that you're 1 DPO then. I took a ton of Fertility Friend ovulation quizzes last night lol and that's my best guess. Your temp today is .2º (F) above your highest pre-O temp so that's all I got.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo get to BD, Mel!!!!!

I'm on clomid ladies! What a surprise!!!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> What are your OPK's looking like today Pamela? That might help us figure out what DPO you are. You'll also know better after a few more temps with the BBT. Honestly the shift should be pretty big, or at least higher than your highest pre-O temps, so the minutiae in my opinion are more important as you go through the LP
> 
> So I bought one of those ridiculously expensive mini-fertility monitors basically last month and didn't get a positive or peak... But check out what I got today! Just saying, worth the extra cash to see that smiley face!! It's a solid smiley not a flashing smiley so that means peak fertility and it will display that result for the next two days. So maybe I will O tomorrow? What do you ladies think? I guess I'll know from my temps!

Melewen, get that costume out and have lots of :sex: and catch that eggy... Let your DH have caffeine an hour before it, I read an article that it helps with :spermy:'s motility. Making them awake...




Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo get to BD, Mel!!!!!
> 
> I'm on clomid ladies! What a surprise!!!

That's a great news Kenna.... Good your DH came around...


----------



## melewen

I read that, too, and supposed to help with conceiving a boy! DH is crazy about when he drinks caffeine though so we shall see. He has a ridiculous sweet tooth for those God awful white chocolate mochas at Starbucks though so maybe I'll take him on a little drive..... bahaha. Men!!! JUST DRINK THE COFFEE!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - what happened? I thought your husband said no?!?

Pamela - the regular thermometer will still give you an overall picture of when your temps rise and whatnot, it just won't be to the same degree of accuracy as a basal thermometer will be. I am sure the things we can get in the states is a bit different than what you can get in South Africa.

Mary - I don't know. I hope you aren't having all those days of positives again. If so maybe try switching brands and seeing what happens. You mentioned a repeat hsg, did you get that scheduled?

Bright eyes I saw your youtube video about your protocol. I am so happy for you!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Kenna - what happened? I thought your husband said no?!?
> 
> Pamela - the regular thermometer will still give you an overall picture of when your temps rise and whatnot, it just won't be to the same degree of accuracy as a basal thermometer will be. I am sure the things we can get in the states is a bit different than what you can get in South Africa.
> 
> Mary - I don't know. I hope you aren't having all those days of positives again. If so maybe try switching brands and seeing what happens. You mentioned a repeat hsg, did you get that scheduled?
> 
> Bright eyes I saw your youtube video about your protocol. I am so happy for you!

Lol, he changed his mind!!!! I'm so over the moon :)


----------



## Jrepp

A year ago today, my husband and I were over the moon when we saw 2 pink lines on a hope pregnancy test. Our lives were forever changed in that moment. Here is the test that sent us into a whirlwind:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=681913&d=1381074136

I miss my baby so much. I think about him or her everyday. 

I have no idea what my body is doing right now. Yesterday's opk's were very positive, today's are still very dark but maybe not quite to the control line any more. I really need my body to cooperate right now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cutieq

So much to follow up on. Let me just sum it up with ladies close to O - you better not be reading this, go bd your brains out!

Kenna, glad DH came around.

Brighteyez, I'm so super excited about your plan!

Jess, sending hugs! I still look back at my past tests and cN remember every emotion felt. 

Mary, glad you're back updating. 

Afm, new doctor and new tests starting oct 21. I will be temping to confirm O so I can be more informed for my appointment. But I'm not hoping for a BFP until we some insights into why I keep losing. 

Sticking together until we all get BFPs!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> A year ago today, my husband and I were over the moon when we saw 2 pink lines on a hope pregnancy test. Our lives were forever changed in that moment. Here is the test that sent us into a whirlwind:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=681913&d=1381074136
> 
> I miss my baby so much. I think about him or her everyday.
> 
> I have no idea what my body is doing right now. Yesterday's opk's were very positive, today's are still very dark but maybe not quite to the control line any more. I really need my body to cooperate right now.

<3 I am so sorry, hun. I Hope that you have a BFP this month!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> A year ago today, my husband and I were over the moon when we saw 2 pink lines on a hope pregnancy test. Our lives were forever changed in that moment. Here is the test that sent us into a whirlwind:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=681913&d=1381074136
> 
> I miss my baby so much. I think about him or her everyday.
> 
> I have no idea what my body is doing right now. Yesterday's opk's were very positive, today's are still very dark but maybe not quite to the control line any more. I really need my body to cooperate right now.

wow, I didn't realize u and I got those two pink lines within days apart of each other last yr. I'm still so sorry for your loss and i pray we both get our forever babies asap! <3 :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I also want to say o was yesterday because I woke up to lots of thick creamy cm and my cervix was harder and more closed. Last night it was very squishy and soft. FX for us both and for us all!!!!

If I could bet my money on it, id def say ur 1dpo but I always bd JUST incase (well when we can any how) :). FX!!!


----------



## melewen

So when DH got home I said honey, look at this, it's time to drink some coffee! As predicted he didn't want to ("I react weird to drugs!!" And then he went on to somehow correlate his college drug use.... Yeah. Lol) but I negotiated better so the deal was I had to go get him the ridiculous sweet drink he likes at Starbucks. 

So that is WHAT I did! Haha. Also picked up the cutest pumpkin tea towels to hang across the oven bar and.... A trendy plaid shirt and...... 

:D feel like this is *the big one* for some reason! Do you guys ever feel like that when you get your +OPK?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I still haven't scheduled that appt. Ive been extremely down and haven't felt up to hearing any bad news BUT I finally decided 100% FOR SURE to go at the beginning of cycle 20. I know, I know, I keep changing it but this time I'm 100% positive that I will go in December sometime. That'll be PLENTY of time for the enzymes to have worked some magic and hopefully make for a less painful HSG as well. I just want good news! Ive been feeling better the past two days and I talked to dh and we're both finally ready to hear the results of the repeat. He's been as nervous as me, as u can imagine. Please pray for me! I actually will call the OB by the end of this week to set the plan in place 100% and that way I know I won't back out this time lol. FX for unbelievably amazing news to come...or a bfp first would be even better! :)


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> So much to follow up on. Let me just sum it up with ladies close to O - you better not be reading this, go bd your brains out!
> 
> Kenna, glad DH came around.
> 
> Brighteyez, I'm so super excited about your plan!
> 
> Jess, sending hugs! I still look back at my past tests and cN remember every emotion felt.
> 
> Mary, glad you're back updating.
> 
> Afm, new doctor and new tests starting oct 21. I will be temping to confirm O so I can be more informed for my appointment. But I'm not hoping for a BFP until we some insights into why I keep losing.
> 
> Sticking together until we all get BFPs!!


Goodluck with the new doctor and new tests cutieq.... FX you get a sticky :bfp: anytime soon.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> A year ago today, my husband and I were over the moon when we saw 2 pink lines on a hope pregnancy test. Our lives were forever changed in that moment. Here is the test that sent us into a whirlwind:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=681913&d=1381074136
> 
> I miss my baby so much. I think about him or her everyday.
> 
> I have no idea what my body is doing right now. Yesterday's opk's were very positive, today's are still very dark but maybe not quite to the control line any more. I really need my body to cooperate right now.

Sorry about it hun :hugs: Praying for your :bfp: asap....


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I also want to say o was yesterday because I woke up to lots of thick creamy cm and my cervix was harder and more closed. Last night it was very squishy and soft. FX for us both and for us all!!!!

Stalked your chart since i woke up.... Now that's the .2C increase i've been waiting . You have probably O'ed yesterday and now you're 1dpo... Welcome to TWW....

CH will be on CD17 with a coverline of 36.10.... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne!!! I'm glad to be here in the confirmed tww :dance: :haha:

AND eeeeeekkkkk!!! :wohoo: your chart!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I looked at the overlay and this looks to me like the only one where your temp has not dropped yet!!! :test:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne!!! I'm glad to be here in the confirmed tww :dance: :haha:
> 
> AND eeeeeekkkkk!!! :wohoo: your chart!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I looked at the overlay and this looks to me like the only one where your temp has not dropped yet!!! :test:

Been staring at it too since i temped, of course, can't fall back to sleep again after seeing my temp. Like i said before i usually have drops from 8-9 dpo with major drops from 10/11/12/13 dpo. Always been scared whenever i reach those points. Now waiting for tomorrow's temp. I just temped and now wanting to see tomorrow's? :haha: This is going to be a long day..... If temps stay its course, i might test friday 15dpo..... 

Oh, today's gonna be the last day of my fertilaid (last 3capsules) so i have to buy prenatal vits to take starting tom. Don't want to shock my body tomorrow for not receiving what it usually gets from fertilaid....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooooh FX for you!!! I could not sleep either after my temp this morning and I too can't wait for our temps tomorrow morning.

Mmm I wonder if the ultrasound later will be able to see anything at 1 dpo :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oooooh FX for you!!! I could not sleep either after my temp this morning and I too can't wait for our temps tomorrow morning.
> 
> Mmm I wonder if the ultrasound later will be able to see anything at 1 dpo :wacko: :rofl:

:rofl: if only it could. But your eggy is busy travelling to your uterus they say it may take up to 6 days before it reach your uterus and starts finding its place to implant.... 

FX to you too Pamela..... At least now, no more guessing if you're pass o or not....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Ooo get to BD, Mel!!!!!
> 
> I'm on clomid ladies! What a surprise!!!

This news just made my morning when I woke up and read the posts!!! I am sooooooooooo happy for you!! :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> A year ago today, my husband and I were over the moon when we saw 2 pink lines on a hope pregnancy test. Our lives were forever changed in that moment. Here is the test that sent us into a whirlwind:
> 
> I miss my baby so much. I think about him or her everyday.
> 
> I have no idea what my body is doing right now. Yesterday's opk's were very positive, today's are still very dark but maybe not quite to the control line any more. I really need my body to cooperate right now.

I'm so sorry that you've had to go through that Jess :hugs:
I hope your opk become nice and positive real soon so that you can get your BFP this cycle!!!!!!!



cutieq said:


> So much to follow up on. Let me just sum it up with ladies close to O - you better not be reading this, go bd your brains out!
> 
> Kenna, glad DH came around.
> 
> Brighteyez, I'm so super excited about your plan!
> 
> Jess, sending hugs! I still look back at my past tests and cN remember every emotion felt.
> 
> Mary, glad you're back updating.
> 
> Afm, new doctor and new tests starting oct 21. I will be temping to confirm O so I can be more informed for my appointment. But I'm not hoping for a BFP until we some insights into why I keep losing.
> 
> Sticking together until we all get BFPs!!

Goodluck with your tests and new dr Cutie! I hope he gives you some answers and that your sticky BFP will follow real soon!!!!! :hugs:



melewen said:


> So when DH got home I said honey, look at this, it's time to drink some coffee! As predicted he didn't want to ("I react weird to drugs!!" And then he went on to somehow correlate his college drug use.... Yeah. Lol) but I negotiated better so the deal was I had to go get him the ridiculous sweet drink he likes at Starbucks.
> 
> So that is WHAT I did! Haha. Also picked up the cutest pumpkin tea towels to hang across the oven bar and.... A trendy plaid shirt and......
> 
> :D feel like this is *the big one* for some reason! Do you guys ever feel like that when you get your +OPK?

YAY Mel!! Nicely done :thumbup:

I also felt this cycle that this is the one! I got nice and very strong opks and after the one bd I rolled over onto my stomache not to leak :haha: and fell asleep. I leaked none and there was a weird pins and needles feeling in my uterus (not orgasm related :haha: )

That same night I dreamt about breastfeeding after birth. It could all very well be coincedince... but maybe not :wacko:

FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh FX for you!!! I could not sleep either after my temp this morning and I too can't wait for our temps tomorrow morning.
> 
> Mmm I wonder if the ultrasound later will be able to see anything at 1 dpo :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: if only it could. But your eggy is busy travelling to your uterus they say it may take up to 6 days before it reach your uterus and starts finding its place to implant....
> 
> FX to you too Pamela..... At least now, no more guessing if you're pass o or not....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I know, just imagine it could :haha:

I think I might just feel calmer now for knowing that I in actual fact did o and that we :sex: to have a chance at that eggy :happydance:

Now I just need to get good news when I go for ultrasound later...

I think that symptom spotting wont be too much of a problem for me as I've had cycles where we did not bd (before joining B&B) during the fertile window and I felt some twinges here and there during what would have been tww. I've never had sore boobs, light headed, nausea during tww leading to af except the 1st month off of bc and then not again. So if any of them do come up I might consider them to be something good.
I never really get any warning of af either she just shows. Hopefully this makes the tww easier for me.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh FX for you!!! I could not sleep either after my temp this morning and I too can't wait for our temps tomorrow morning.
> 
> Mmm I wonder if the ultrasound later will be able to see anything at 1 dpo :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: if only it could. But your eggy is busy travelling to your uterus they say it may take up to 6 days before it reach your uterus and starts finding its place to implant....
> 
> FX to you too Pamela..... At least now, no more guessing if you're pass o or not....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, just imagine it could :haha:
> 
> I think I might just feel calmer now for knowing that I in actual fact did o and that we :sex: to have a chance at that eggy :happydance:
> 
> Now I just need to get good news when I go for ultrasound later...
> 
> I think that symptom spotting wont be too much of a problem for me as I've had cycles where we did not bd (before joining B&B) during the fertile window and I felt some twinges here and there during what would have been tww. I've never had sore boobs, light headed, nausea during tww leading to af except the 1st month off of bc and then not again. So if any of them do come up I might consider them to be something good.
> I never really get any warning of af either she just shows. Hopefully this makes the tww easier for me.Click to expand...

Once progesterone starts rising (after O) boobs starts to hurt as follows:

Sides/below armpit = progesteronce dominance
Front/around nips = estrogen dominance

Just sharing what i read before...

You may want it to hurt more on the sides :haha: :rofl: Sorry, im laughing for wanting something that hurts....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Funny I've never felt them before :haha: but they can hurt a whole lot!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So far no luck in finding a bbt in town :cry: at hospital now and looks like I'm in for a long wait to get ultrasound. Will try the last store that might have one when I leave here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't know how long I can still hold my pee!!!!! Have to have full bladder for u/s.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't know how long I can still hold my pee!!!!! Have to have full bladder for u/s.

You can do it Pamela. You've been trained few days ago with OPKs.... 

Sorry, just woke up again. Still sleepy though...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha yes I thought about the opks earlier. Difference now is they said my appointment is at 9am. So I drank a lot to ensure full bladder at 9am. Now neither the GYN or the sonographer is here yet and there is a whole lot of ladies waiting... I'm too afraid to go pee a little to relieve pressure because if I start I might not be able to stop :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

melewen said:


> So when DH got home I said honey, look at this, it's time to drink some coffee! As predicted he didn't want to ("I react weird to drugs!!" And then he went on to somehow correlate his college drug use.... Yeah. Lol) but I negotiated better so the deal was I had to go get him the ridiculous sweet drink he likes at Starbucks.
> 
> So that is WHAT I did! Haha. Also picked up the cutest pumpkin tea towels to hang across the oven bar and.... A trendy plaid shirt and......
> 
> :D feel like this is *the big one* for some reason! Do you guys ever feel like that when you get your +OPK?

Lol! That is too funny!!!! I love getting positive OPK! Its awesome!


----------



## Wishing1010

Daphne, your chart looks so good!!!!!!!! I'm getting very excited for you!!!!

Yay for confirmed TWW, Pamela!!!! Woo!!!!! I'm sorry doc and sonographer were not in on time, I bet you almost burst!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Haha yes I thought about the opks earlier. Difference now is they said my appointment is at 9am. So I drank a lot to ensure full bladder at 9am. Now neither the GYN or the sonographer is here yet and there is a whole lot of ladies waiting... I'm too afraid to go pee a little to relieve pressure because if I start I might not be able to stop :haha:

Don't.... It's gonna be a never ending wee moment.... And all your effort will be lost.... Hope they get there fast so all you ladies there be done with the waiting...


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Daphne, your chart looks so good!!!!!!!! I'm getting very excited for you!!!!
> 
> Yay for confirmed TWW, Pamela!!!! Woo!!!!! I'm sorry doc and sonographer were not in on time, I bet you almost burst!!!

3 more days for my real testing. Please let me test this time. I kinda miss it already...

Ticker is set to test the day FF recommends me testing in 2 days. But i might test friday, the latest....


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, your chart looks so good!!!!!!!! I'm getting very excited for you!!!!
> 
> Yay for confirmed TWW, Pamela!!!! Woo!!!!! I'm sorry doc and sonographer were not in on time, I bet you almost burst!!!
> 
> 3 more days for my real testing. Please let me test this time. I kinda miss it already...
> 
> Ticker is set to test the day FF recommends me testing in 2 days. But i might test friday, the latest....Click to expand...

Eek! I cannot wait :coffee: ok, I will be impatiently stalking for your test. I hope it is a BFP and sticky one at that!!!?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes Kenna, I'm still waiting and want to burst. I won't get to GYN today because they only booked me for ultra sound and not with him. I am about to burst and it feels as if wee coming out my eyes! Luckily I'm 3rd on the list when sonographer does show.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, your chart looks so good!!!!!!!! I'm getting very excited for you!!!!
> 
> Yay for confirmed TWW, Pamela!!!! Woo!!!!! I'm sorry doc and sonographer were not in on time, I bet you almost burst!!!
> 
> 3 more days for my real testing. Please let me test this time. I kinda miss it already...
> 
> Ticker is set to test the day FF recommends me testing in 2 days. But i might test friday, the latest....Click to expand...
> 
> Eek! I cannot wait :coffee: ok, I will be impatiently stalking for your test. I hope it is a BFP and sticky one at that!!!?Click to expand...

Hoping for the best for all of us.... What made your DH change his mind??? Here's the image of my other app's charts with temps above it.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=809167&d=1412674336
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 19


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've cried a few times so far, so many ladies here who miscarried and have to come in for a scrape. 1 success story though, lady who lives in same town as me got pregnant without opks and charting and she has pcos! Healthy boy on the way in Jan. 

Sorry ladies, just thought I'd include you in the waiting room conversation :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I've cried a few times so far, so many ladies here who miscarried and have to come in for a scrape. 1 success story though, lady who lives in same town as me got pregnant without opks and charting and she has pcos! Healthy boy on the way in Jan.
> 
> Sorry ladies, just thought I'd include you in the waiting room conversation :haha:

You're gonna make us :cry: too.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry I won't anymore...


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry I won't anymore...

Im just kidding. It's okay... So how many ladies more before your turn?????


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still 2 before me because we've now been waiting 3hrs for sonographer!!! My blood is boiling. :growlmad:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Still 2 before me because we've now been waiting 3hrs for sonographer!!! My blood is boiling. :growlmad:

Take it easy hun :hugs: you don't want stress at TWW....


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck Pamela... Please keep us posted.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne. Will let you know and I've calmed down. So all good!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Pamela!

So it looks like I am 5dpo as I originally thought, plus the dryness while bding last night kinda gave away the fact that O had already passed. Its kinda nice, I'm almost half way through my TWW and didn't even know 100% if I had even oed yet... Gota love when that happens! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, your chart looks so good!!!!!!!! I'm getting very excited for you!!!!
> 
> Yay for confirmed TWW, Pamela!!!! Woo!!!!! I'm sorry doc and sonographer were not in on time, I bet you almost burst!!!
> 
> 3 more days for my real testing. Please let me test this time. I kinda miss it already...
> 
> Ticker is set to test the day FF recommends me testing in 2 days. But i might test friday, the latest....Click to expand...

Daphne you should SO test tomorrow! Even if its just a cheap dollar store test. I really think u may be looking at a bfp! Ur chart is the best I have ever seen it and it is identical to soo many BFP charts! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pamela, I knew u oed! Yay! And I bet ull get CH's tomorrow...or u should any how but sometimes when the software is "just getting to know YOU", it can get a tad bit confused but I looks to me like all signs point to u being 2dpo. After another high temp tomorrow, u can feel 110% confident that u oed. I'm already 99% confident that you and I both already oed but I always keep the option of being fertile open until I see a good rise and/or CH's. I'm still soo happy ur charting!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, your chart looks so good!!!!!!!! I'm getting very excited for you!!!!
> 
> Yay for confirmed TWW, Pamela!!!! Woo!!!!! I'm sorry doc and sonographer were not in on time, I bet you almost burst!!!
> 
> 3 more days for my real testing. Please let me test this time. I kinda miss it already...
> 
> Ticker is set to test the day FF recommends me testing in 2 days. But i might test friday, the latest....Click to expand...
> 
> Daphne you should SO test tomorrow! Even if its just a cheap dollar store test. I really think u may be looking at a bfp! Ur chart is the best I have ever seen it and it is identical to soo many BFP charts! FX!Click to expand...

Oh, Mary, dont tempt me....... I wanted to but i just can't.. I love seeing my temps go like this and i can wait for few more days.... I've already waited my so so so late O so i guess 3 days is not that long... Plus hpt might give me a heartache that i don't need this time..... Id rather wait and have hope with how my temps go.....


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Pamela, I knew u oed! Yay! And I bet ull get CH's tomorrow...or u should any how but sometimes when the software is "just getting to know YOU", it can get a tad bit confused but I looks to me like all signs point to u being 2dpo. After another high temp tomorrow, u can feel 110% confident that u oed. I'm already 99% confident that you and I both already oed but I always keep the option of being fertile open until I see a good rise and/or CH's. I'm still soo happy ur charting!!

I blame you Mary for starting this charting disease.... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Now I'm going to cry for myself. I'm gutted, I was right and know my body. Left ovary has multiple cysts and is also slightly enlarged.

My tww over before it even started :cry:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Now I'm going to cry for myself. I'm gutted, I was right and know my body. Left ovary has multiple cysts and is also slightly enlarged.
> 
> My tww over before it even started :cry:

:( I'm so sorry hun. :(


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Now I'm going to cry for myself. I'm gutted, I was right and know my body. Left ovary has multiple cysts and is also slightly enlarged.
> 
> My tww over before it even started :cry:

So sorry pam... Miracles do happen... Those cysts could dissolve by themselves and still have your surprise :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies.
The worst part is I have to wait until the 14th Oct to see the dr and give him the report.
Then he will probably refer me to GYN whom I'll only be able to see on 4 Nov.

Oh well, such is life I guess


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Daphne, I like your profile pic. You really are a beauty (soon to be pregnant beaute) :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Multiple small cysts and slightly enlarged ovary is signs of PCOS. 
I've checked various websites with symptoms but I don't match any of the symptoms except for the cysts, larger ovary and being a bit overweight.
I don't have excess hair, I have 'regular' cycles, I ovulate (as per my new found FF love :haha: ), I don't suffer from sleep apnea, I don't have trouble sleeping so it probably wouldn't be PCOS?!

I also phoned the sonographer because I'm having a bit of a hard time now and she said from what she saw the cysts don't look like anything that could cause infertility. She was so nice in giving me the advice as she's only suppose to report and then I have to speak to dr. She could obviously hear/see I was struggling with the fact that I would have to wait a month before getting further feedback and gave me the info so long.

I feel a little bit better now because she also doesn't think it is PCOS and does not seem to be a problem in getting pregnant.

Maybe I'm back in the tww a little bit :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Multiple small cysts and slightly enlarged ovary is signs of PCOS.
> I've checked various websites with symptoms but I don't match any of the symptoms except for the cysts, larger ovary and being a bit overweight.
> I don't have excess hair, I have 'regular' cycles, I ovulate (as per my new found FF love :haha: ), I don't suffer from sleep apnea, I don't have trouble sleeping so it probably wouldn't be PCOS?!
> 
> I also phoned the sonographer because I'm having a bit of a hard time now and she said from what she saw the cysts don't look like anything that could cause infertility. She was so nice in giving me the advice as she's only suppose to report and then I have to speak to dr. She could obviously hear/see I was struggling with the fact that I would have to wait a month before getting further feedback and gave me the info so long.
> 
> I feel a little bit better now because she also doesn't think it is PCOS and does not seem to be a problem in getting pregnant.
> 
> Maybe I'm back in the tww a little bit :shrug:

Did you know that temping gives you a hint if you have PCOS? If you have you'll have an erratic temps and won't be able to detect O. But it's not absolute. Only thing that confirms it is via further tests. I think those cysts are just minimal to cause concern... Praying for you hun... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne. 
I'm sure I'll be fine. It's just not nice hearing things like cysts and enlarged ovary when you are ttc. 
After the initial shock of it I calmed down a bit and now I'm hopeful that everything will be just fine.

I cannot wait for my temps tomorrow :)

Quick question; I put a random temp in for tomorrow and I got crosshairs for cd 17. But that was the day that my opk was VERY negative. Do you think that after a few more temps FF might move the crosshairs to cd 16 they day that I got the most positive opk in the morning? 
Or will it stay on cd 17 regardless? Mel and Mary also thinks I o'd on cd 16 and I like cd 16 better :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne.
> I'm sure I'll be fine. It's just not nice hearing things like cysts and enlarged ovary when you are ttc.
> After the initial shock of it I calmed down a bit and now I'm hopeful that everything will be just fine.
> 
> I cannot wait for my temps tomorrow :)
> 
> Quick question; I put a random temp in for tomorrow and I got crosshairs for cd 17. But that was the day that my opk was VERY negative. Do you think that after a few more temps FF might move the crosshairs to cd 16 they day that I got the most positive opk in the morning?
> Or will it stay on cd 17 regardless? Mel and Mary also thinks I o'd on cd 16 and I like cd 16 better :haha:

Just try to think it this way. Most people ovulate 24-36-48 hours after the surge in LH meaning O can happen the day after the surge and you may get negative during the day. However, opks do not tell you you ovulate. Temping, however, will tell you when you O'ed.... Let's keep hoping your temp continues to rise to confirm your O. I still think it's on CD17. Important thing is, you have covered all your bases...


----------



## mdscpa

Will be taking a nap again ladies. I only been awake for like 3-4 hours just had our brunch and now im feeling :sleep: again. Poor DH, can't help him with cleaning and re-arranging the other room and the dishes as well... Anyways, told him i have to sleep he just smiled.... Maybe he thinks i am pg. :D


----------



## Jrepp

Pamela - it's very possible that the cysts are just follicles and the swelling of the ovary could be from the fact that you just ovulated. I had someone once tell me I had a cyst, which turned out to be the corpus luteum.


----------



## Jrepp

I however am pretty mad right now! Hubby and I tried to dtd last night hoping to get one in before o and the lady that lives below us started banging on the ceiling! Killed the mood and any hope of one last romp. We weren't even loud or anything. Stupid hoe!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, we all probably think you are pregnant :) Enkoy your nap.

Thx Jess, what you said makes sense and together with what the sonographer said makes me feel a lot better!

I would wack the neighbour on her mouth!! How rude to bang like that?!!


----------



## melewen

Hahaha you ladies are cracking me up with your pee motivation. I wish I lived nearer your time zone so I could real-time it!! I'm guessing you managed, Pamela, and didn't burst or pee on the U/S tech

Daphne your chart looks amazing! I can't *believe* you are waiting to test, I don't have that kind of self-control!! Can't wait to see what happens..

Pamela excited about your confirmed O!! I think I'm going to start a TWW thread for us to distract ourselves with - I'm literally making a coffeetable and a huge canvas of abstract art and a copper hanging planter this month, so I don't just obsess and symptom spot. I'm going all woodsman on you guys. BUT AT LEAST I'LL HAVE A COFFEETABLE WITH ROUNDED EDGES TO SHOW FOR IT!!!

:D

I thought I needed more coffee but I think I'm actually good.... or at least it appears so from my fervent replies...

Cutie can't wait to hear your updates. FX that this doc can get you some real answers! I know that would help so much

Jess so sorry you had to go through that :/ FX for your forever baby so soon 

Anyway, AFM weird thing this morning. Temp dropped so I feel like today is O, but this morning with FMU I got a +OPK on $ Tree test and -OPK on Wondfo. Wondfo is less sensitive I think so I'm going with O is actually today. Also, I have a conference call at the butt crack of dawn on Tuesdays so I temped a lot earlier than normal.

My temps are so wonky and erratic this cycle, do you have any idea why that could be?! I never really temped at the same time each cycle, so I don't know if it's that. I've had some higher temps than normal, and maybe that's because of the Fertility Blend? I always worried my body might be a bit too cold to usher in a snuggly little bean


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha yes thx Mel, I just about made it. After she did the ultrasound she said to sit with her while she writes her report. I was like noooOo I'm going to pee and then I'll come back for the report :haha:


----------



## melewen

Jess that is crazy! I'd have stomped right back

But I'm a lunatic. Just saying!

Pamela sorry my reply missed your update! I feel like a huge jerk. Your chart looks so like you did O! Glad to hear they don't think it is PCOS. I had a cyst last month (may still have it, going in for an u/s in about two weeks or so) but my doc said it wouldn't get in the way of anything. DH on the other hand asked me, "IS IT FATAL?!" Yeah, that's my hubby. 

Your OPK would be negative on your O day, though, right? It depends on how high your temp goes, but from what I've seen I think FF bases it off the last lowest temp before a big rise. So it might very well be CD 17. But I want it to be CD 16 for you so you can be one DPO ahead! I'm 0 DPO and already flinging myself into TWW exercises lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just felt down when I posted Mel and felt like all was over. I called the sonogrpaher back and pleaded to give me more info as I cannot wait till Nov. She said doesn't look like PCOS or anything that could cause infertility problems. Her professional opinion but would still like me to see dr to confirm.

Don't feel like a jerk hun! :hugs: At times this thread moves so fast its easy to miss things! Xx


----------



## melewen

I can't believe she waited til you called to tell you that!! When my tech told me I had a cyst I was literally crying in the room waiting for my doc. When she got there she was like, "No seriously this is nothing, we'll just monitor it, I have a feeling I'll be seeing you soon *wink wink*!" I LOVE my doctor, ugh. I wish you could all go to her. But yeah, seriously, I had to legit meditate in the room waiting to calm myself down. If she hadn't reassured me I'd basically be like looking into adoption

I think I caught pregnancy from Daphne.. soooooo sleepy. Totally taking a nap, too. Can you have fatigue as a 0 DPO pg symptom? :rofl:

I do however have a lovely (real) O symptom. One big ol' zit on the right side of my chin. Thanks a lot hormones! At least I know what side I O'd on, I guess..


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Daphne, we all probably think you are pregnant :) Enkoy your nap.
> 
> Thx Jess, what you said makes sense and together with what the sonographer said makes me feel a lot better!
> 
> I would wack the neighbour on her mouth!! How rude to bang like that?!!

Hello ladies. Just woke up. Guess who i found out lying beside me.... DH is :sleep: checked the dishes and the other room NOTHING was done... Guessed he waited for me to fall asleep then he sneaked out and joined my REM cycle :haha: Oh well, don't know what to do. Dont wanna wake him though... We really are so so lazy this week....


----------



## cutieq

I seriously can't keep up with you ladies, but I love all the posts! 

I am going to cheat on temps and just take them next week to see if I can catch O. I really don't want to bother with it this week. I should O end of next week, so I plan to temp starting sunday and MAYBE take an OPK not sure. We really don't want another BFP until we get more tests, but I'm also not going to prevent the BD if I feel the urge.


----------



## mdscpa

Daphne your chart looks amazing! I can't *believe* you are waiting to test, I don't have that kind of self-control!! Can't wait to see what happens..


Mel, thanks. I've had good looong LP before with a stable and somewhat good charts and i ended testing with :bfn: next thing i know temp starts to drop... With all those disappoinments, i just wanted to wait it out.... And not think too much of my charts. TBH, i see it looking great as well and i wanna keep it that way. Testing will confirm something which i like or do t like.... I guess it's not self control but fear....


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> Mel, thanks. I've had good looong LP before with a stable and somewhat good charts and i ended testing with :bfn: next thing i know temp starts to drop... With all those disappoinments, i just wanted to wait it out.... And not think too much of my charts. TBH, i see it looking great as well and i wanna keep it that way. Testing will confirm something which i like or do t like.... I guess it's not self control but fear....

Totally get that, really. I feel like this month I have way less pressure riding on the need to get a BFP and it's so liberating to feel that way. Now we'll see if I still feel that way about 9 DPO....


----------



## melewen

By the way, is it normal to have really light AF-style cramps during O? They're not on one side or the other (I have had a few of those but these weird ones also) but just like really faint almost implantation style cramps. Weird?! Bad sign?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> I can't believe she waited til you called to tell you that!! When my tech told me I had a cyst I was literally crying in the room waiting for my doc. When she got there she was like, "No seriously this is nothing, we'll just monitor it, I have a feeling I'll be seeing you soon *wink wink*!" I LOVE my doctor, ugh. I wish you could all go to her. But yeah, seriously, I had to legit meditate in the room waiting to calm myself down. If she hadn't reassured me I'd basically be like looking into adoption
> 
> I think I caught pregnancy from Daphne.. soooooo sleepy. Totally taking a nap, too. Can you have fatigue as a 0 DPO pg symptom? :rofl:
> 
> I do however have a lovely (real) O symptom. One big ol' zit on the right side of my chin. Thanks a lot hormones! At least I know what side I O'd on, I guess..

Hahaha you are too funny :rofl:

I dont have medical aid so I go through the goverment and they follow different procedures than private patients do.
I had to go and see the nurse at the clinic who then referred me to the clinic dr. The clinic dr then referred me for the ultrasound. The results are to be taken back to the dr and he will then decide if he will treat me or if he will futher refer me to the GYN. The sonographer is technically not allowed to give me any info or diagnosis even though she is trained and qualified. She did me a favour when I asked her though.

I did however find out that if you are pregnant you go to the clinic and they will test you to confirm. If you are confirmed then they give you all your prenatal vitamins and a monthly check-up so that you can be weighed, monitored and be given the pre-natals. So going through the goverment has it down sides (the waiting and constant referrals) but there are many plus points like FREE treatments as well as free pre-natal care etc.



mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies. Just woke up. Guess who i found out lying beside me.... DH is :sleep: checked the dishes and the other room NOTHING was done... Guessed he waited for me to fall asleep then he sneaked out and joined my REM cycle :haha: Oh well, don't know what to do. Dont wanna wake him though... We really are so so lazy this week....

I seriously cannot wait till you test!!!! and I am starting to believe that DH might be showing sympothy pregnancy signs :haha:

FX Daphne!!!!!!



cutieq said:


> I seriously can't keep up with you ladies, but I love all the posts!
> 
> I am going to cheat on temps and just take them next week to see if I can catch O. I really don't want to bother with it this week. I should O end of next week, so I plan to temp starting sunday and MAYBE take an OPK not sure. We really don't want another BFP until we get more tests, but I'm also not going to prevent the BD if I feel the urge.

FX Cutie! I really hope your sticky BFP is just at the end of your cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

So we ended up sleeping all day and no food to eat. Heading out to the mall get some dinner and waste time til its time to head home and sleep again :haha: :rofl:

DH will resume work tomorrow up to thursday. :( 

Will be alone at home so definitely i'll end up sleeping all day... Few more hours and i'll go temp again....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> So we ended up sleeping all day and no food to eat. Heading out to the mall get some dinner and waste time til its time to head home and sleep again :haha: :rofl:
> 
> DH will resume work tomorrow up to thursday. :(
> 
> Will be alone at home so definitely i'll end up sleeping all day... Few more hours and i'll go temp again....

Enjoy your time at the mall and sleep tight :hugs:

I will say it again :test:
:rofl:

Just kidding, hun. Test when you are ready and I hope you will get the best news ever!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah this is the life... Its raining outside and I'm all snuggled up in bed with my 11month old german shepherd watching Titanic :haha: 

Enjoy your evening ladies


----------



## mdscpa

Good morning ladies. Got my temp and it's still 98.4-ish down by .03F this time. Im nervous with the trend :cry:

10dpo - 98.09
11dpo - 98.47
12dpo - 98.45
13dpo - 98.42

I'm definitely gonna wait for tomorrow/next's day's temp.... Hoping for another rise even if it's small. I just want it to rise even a little bit more... 

FF now detected a "possible triphasic" partern on Day 30 10dpo.

Edit: Took my last pill of fertilaid last night and will be starting Pregnacare today (1 capsule/day). Hope it helps in replace of fertilaid, of course in some if not most of it's vitamins.


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Daphne, waiting seems to be the best idea! 

My days are starting to blur together. Yesterday I got punched in the face at work (supposedly it was an accident) and today I had to break up a knock down drag out fight between a kindergartener and a second grader.....kinder kid beat the draw out of a second grader. 

Pretty sure we're 1dpo. My temp usually hovers at 97.35ish pre o and then 97.75 ish post o. Today's temp was 97.98. I'm hoping it was a double egg release and my body is producing extra progesterone.


----------



## cutieq

Temps are still high daphne! 

Geez Jess! I couldn't help but giggle that the kindergartner won :rofl: Fx for your TWW!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Good luck Daphne, waiting seems to be the best idea!
> 
> My days are starting to blur together. Yesterday I got punched in the face at work (supposedly it was an accident) and today I had to break up a knock down drag out fight between a kindergartener and a second grader.....kinder kid beat the draw out of a second grader.
> 
> Pretty sure we're 1dpo. My temp usually hovers at 97.35ish pre o and then 97.75 ish post o. Today's temp was 97.98. I'm hoping it was a double egg release and my body is producing extra progesterone.

Sorry about the face hun... Don't worry you're always pretty.... 

oh, welcome to the TWW. FX you caught it this time despite that banging incident caused by your neighbor....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Temps are still high daphne!
> 
> Geez Jess! I couldn't help but giggle that the kindergartner won :rofl: Fx for your TWW!

FF put my test date tomorrow and i'm not gonna follow it :haha: 

Might test after it maybe from 15dpo onwards which still depends on my temp :haha: im so obsessed with my temps right now :haha:

Edit: What's new in this cycle is that I never had a 3-day high temps after my highest temp from 6-7 dpo. Im always hitting the highest temp at around 7dpo before it goes down... Something that gives me hope....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies... Cheese louisee I'm tired this morning.

Daphne, your temps are still up and looka good to me! FX!!

AFM got my first ever crosshairs for cd 16!!!!!!! Just like I knew and wanted :wohoo:
Yay for 3 DPO!

Sorry about the bad days at work Jess!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: you're now at 3dpo.... See how fun temping is.... We get happy for CH... :D

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yeah it's a lot of fun :dance:
It's great now I can say "I ovluated and I am (x) DPO" confirmed by opk and temping

You guys have taught Pamelasan well :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yeah it's a lot of fun :dance:
> It's great now I can say "I ovluated and I am (x) DPO" confirmed by opk and temping
> 
> You guys have taught Pamelasan well :haha:

No more guessing if you Oed or not... :happydance:

DH might pick up our wondfo orders. Got a notification that it's delivered in his company's PO Box... If he gets it, i might try one hpt if i cant wait any longer :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it's a lot of fun :dance:
> It's great now I can say "I ovluated and I am (x) DPO" confirmed by opk and temping
> 
> You guys have taught Pamelasan well :haha:
> 
> No more guessing if you Oed or not... :happydance:
> 
> DH might pick up our wondfo orders. Got a notification that it's delivered in his company's PO Box... If he gets it, i might try one hpt if i cant wait any longer :haha:Click to expand...

Putting your temps aside.... is there part of you that thinks or feels you might be pregnant???


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it's a lot of fun :dance:
> It's great now I can say "I ovluated and I am (x) DPO" confirmed by opk and temping
> 
> You guys have taught Pamelasan well :haha:
> 
> No more guessing if you Oed or not... :happydance:
> 
> DH might pick up our wondfo orders. Got a notification that it's delivered in his company's PO Box... If he gets it, i might try one hpt if i cant wait any longer :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your temps aside.... is there part of you that thinks or feels you might be pregnant???Click to expand...


Hmmmmm... Aside from being so sleepy which i have never put in to FF last night i've been telling my DH that i'm so hungry he told me he needs to sleep because he has work... I'm really hungry.. Still i don't think it could be a symptom. Maybe because i only ate pasta at night when we went to the mall and never even finished it coz i got full so easily.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have all my FX for you Daphne!! I hope you are pregnant! That would be so amazing :dust:

I'll even cross my legs :haha: seeing that I have ovulated. 
Sorry... I'll stop with the o jokes soon. Just want to enjoy the fact that I can confirm it now a little bit longer.

Oh I could not find a bbt in town yesterday :nope:
So I'll start saving for one. I can afford the monthly opks to get me to o, but not the bbt at the moment.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I have all my FX for you Daphne!! I hope you are pregnant! That would be so amazing :dust:
> 
> I'll even cross my legs :haha: seeing that I have ovulated.
> Sorry... I'll stop with the o jokes soon. Just want to enjoy the fact that I can confirm it now a little bit longer.
> 
> Oh I could not find a bbt in town yesterday :nope:
> So I'll start saving for one. I can afford the monthly opks to get me to o, but not the bbt at the moment.

Thanks hun.... 

It's ok to be so happy KNOWING you Oed and if you got the :sex: timing right... All you have to do now is wait at least 2 weeks.... If you're gonna get a new bbt try something that reads 1/100.... I used 1/10 before for like 2 months then ordered 1/100 bbt and i find it more accurate, reading even the slightest change in your temp....i have everything crossed for you Pamela. Praying that you won't need to buy opks and new bbt anymore...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm hoping so too. The bbt that they have at the online store that I got the opks from is not that expensive and its a TFC Basal Body Thermometer. Apparently really good and accurate...

Will see if af comes then I might just start testing a bit later with opks and order less opks to make room for a bbt. 

I was very regular this cycle... I cannot believe it actually. All my calculators pointed to Sunday 5 Oct (cd 16) being o day and it was. So we'll now wait and see if af shows up on 20 Oct (14 day lp) as well. Hope not :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm hoping so too. The bbt that they have at the online store that I got the opks from is not that expensive and its a TFC Basal Body Thermometer. Apparently really good and accurate...
> 
> Will see if af comes then I might just start testing a bit later with opks and order less opks to make room for a bbt.
> 
> I was very regular this cycle... I cannot believe it actually. All my calculators pointed to Sunday 5 Oct (cd 16) being o day and it was. So we'll now wait and see if af shows up on 20 Oct (14 day lp) as well. Hope not :winkwink:

Just 11 more days to go...... Time flies...... FX Pamela..

Edit: Me busy checking pregnancy charts with triphasic patterns.. :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

So i found this on FF... Hoping for the same thing that happened at 11dpo, my second thermal shift.....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XgKB34iByI


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping so too. The bbt that they have at the online store that I got the opks from is not that expensive and its a TFC Basal Body Thermometer. Apparently really good and accurate...
> 
> Will see if af comes then I might just start testing a bit later with opks and order less opks to make room for a bbt.
> 
> I was very regular this cycle... I cannot believe it actually. All my calculators pointed to Sunday 5 Oct (cd 16) being o day and it was. So we'll now wait and see if af shows up on 20 Oct (14 day lp) as well. Hope not :winkwink:
> 
> Just 11 more days to go...... Time flies...... FX Pamela..
> 
> Edit: Me busy checking pregnancy charts with triphasic patterns.. :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

:test: :test: :test: :rofl:

This tww seems to be so much easier now that I'm temping. It's like I'm 3dpo already and only 11 more days to go :dance:

I got 1 free pregnancy test with my opk order so I will try to keep it till after af was due... We'll see how that one works out :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG I would POAS Daphne!!!! Chart is looking amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Fx fx fx!!!!

Yay for the TWW, Pamela!! Congrats on your cycle being just as predicted!! Fx for you!

Jess, your eye looks so painful :hugs: I hope the pain is much less today and you feel better in no time! Also, yay on being in the TWW! Woo! I think you still had a lot of BD!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG I would POAS Daphne!!!! Chart is looking amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Fx fx fx!!!!
> 
> Yay for the TWW, Pamela!! Congrats on your cycle being just as predicted!! Fx for you!
> 
> Jess, your eye looks so painful :hugs: I hope the pain is much less today and you feel better in no time! Also, yay on being in the TWW! Woo! I think you still had a lot of BD!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Thx I feel soooo good about this cycle (still :haha: ) as I love cd 16 o better with the bd that we had.

Daphne's chart is making me want to POAS :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG I would POAS Daphne!!!! Chart is looking amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Fx fx fx!!!!
> 
> Yay for the TWW, Pamela!! Congrats on your cycle being just as predicted!! Fx for you!
> 
> Jess, your eye looks so painful :hugs: I hope the pain is much less today and you feel better in no time! Also, yay on being in the TWW! Woo! I think you still had a lot of BD!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!


My earliest test would be tomorrow if temp stays high... FF recommends me testing by then even the other apps i used.... I'm just thinking about my previous cycles. When i Oed CD19 i got 32-day cycle. If this cycle i Oed CD20 then maybe i'll have 33-day cycle so tomorrow is a good time to test if i got good temp and NO AF.......

Edited the chart i have from the other app and put in CH and DPOs :haha: this one doesn't look very good though. :rofl: I better stick with FF...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=809371&d=1412760101
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I would POAS Daphne!!!! Chart is looking amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Fx fx fx!!!!
> 
> Yay for the TWW, Pamela!! Congrats on your cycle being just as predicted!! Fx for you!
> 
> Jess, your eye looks so painful :hugs: I hope the pain is much less today and you feel better in no time! Also, yay on being in the TWW! Woo! I think you still had a lot of BD!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Thx I feel soooo good about this cycle (still :haha: ) as I love cd 16 o better with the bd that we had.
> 
> Daphne's chart is making me want to POAS :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: you ladies making me wanna pee......


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I would POAS Daphne!!!! Chart is looking amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Fx fx fx!!!!
> 
> Yay for the TWW, Pamela!! Congrats on your cycle being just as predicted!! Fx for you!
> 
> Jess, your eye looks so painful :hugs: I hope the pain is much less today and you feel better in no time! Also, yay on being in the TWW! Woo! I think you still had a lot of BD!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Thx I feel soooo good about this cycle (still :haha: ) as I love cd 16 o better with the bd that we had.
> 
> Daphne's chart is making me want to POAS :rofl:Click to expand...

Now, it's time to wait and conception to occur! Wooohoooo!!!!! Fx fx fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What's that Kenna.... do you also hear the tap running? The water flowing so peacefully....

Okay Daphne! Go pee now, I've made your bladder full of good thoughts :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> What's that Kenna.... do you also hear the tap running? The water flowing so peacefully....
> 
> Okay Daphne! Go pee now, I've made your bladder full of good thoughts :haha:

:rofl: You're very funny Pamela. Unfortunately, i can't hear it. :haha:

Nope... I won't... I can wait a day or two before testing....

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> What's that Kenna.... do you also hear the tap running? The water flowing so peacefully....
> 
> Okay Daphne! Go pee now, I've made your bladder full of good thoughts :haha:
> 
> :rofl: You're very funny Pamela. Unfortunately, i can't hear it. :haha:
> 
> Nope... I won't... I can wait a day or two before testing....
> 
> :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:Click to expand...

Hahahaha not if you are going to drink that much coffee :rofl:
Besided coffee is not good for you if you are pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> What's that Kenna.... do you also hear the tap running? The water flowing so peacefully....
> 
> Okay Daphne! Go pee now, I've made your bladder full of good thoughts :haha:
> 
> :rofl: You're very funny Pamela. Unfortunately, i can't hear it. :haha:
> 
> Nope... I won't... I can wait a day or two before testing....
> 
> :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha not if you are going to drink that much coffee :rofl:
> Besided coffee is not good for you if you are pregnant :winkwink:Click to expand...

Don't worry Pamela i stopped drinking coffee few months ago as per my dr. DH's advise.... He reads alot about pregnancy dos and donts. And kept on sending me anything he think is good for me and him.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Awe Daphne... DH sounds soooo sweet!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Awe Daphne... DH sounds soooo sweet!!

He knows how i love coffee so he warned me. :haha: 

Sometimes he allows me to have some but only during my period..... It was hard at first but I started not to crave for it after awhile..

He's actually the one who found out about fertilaid.... We'll see if it worked this cycle....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So far it looks like it is working, FX!

And if you are pregnant you won't hear the end of how right dh was :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> So far it looks like it is working, FX!
> 
> And if you are pregnant you won't hear the end of how right dh was :haha:

:rofl: maybe........ 18 more hours for my next temping..... Can't wait........


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can't wait either!!!! I have such a good feeling for you!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I can't wait either!!!! I have such a good feeling for you!!!!

This chart better show me something good......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait either!!!! I have such a good feeling for you!!!!
> 
> This chart better show me something good......Click to expand...

It better or I'll tear that chart apart and feed it to itself until it becomes constipated!! :ninja: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait either!!!! I have such a good feeling for you!!!!
> 
> This chart better show me something good......Click to expand...
> 
> It better or I'll tear that chart apart and feed it to itself until it becomes constipated!! :ninja: :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks Pamela...... You're such a :friends: :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## Jrepp

So ff and Ovufriend have me 3 DPO today, not the 2 I think. If I o'd cd 15 then we dtd day of o, -1,-3,-4 days and if I od cd 16 we dtd -1,-2,-4,-5 days. Not sure how confidant we feel with either of those scenarios. Seems like we should have done more. If I od cd 15 it was VERY late in the day as the OPK I took at 9:30 was still super positive (line Darker than the control line). Guess time will tell.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne.
> I'm sure I'll be fine. It's just not nice hearing things like cysts and enlarged ovary when you are ttc.
> After the initial shock of it I calmed down a bit and now I'm hopeful that everything will be just fine.
> 
> I cannot wait for my temps tomorrow :)
> 
> Quick question; I put a random temp in for tomorrow and I got crosshairs for cd 17. But that was the day that my opk was VERY negative. Do you think that after a few more temps FF might move the crosshairs to cd 16 they day that I got the most positive opk in the morning?
> Or will it stay on cd 17 regardless? Mel and Mary also thinks I o'd on cd 16 and I like cd 16 better :haha:

def cd 16 to me still! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh Jess, if you are 3dpo we are same dpo :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thx Daphne.
> I'm sure I'll be fine. It's just not nice hearing things like cysts and enlarged ovary when you are ttc.
> After the initial shock of it I calmed down a bit and now I'm hopeful that everything will be just fine.
> 
> I cannot wait for my temps tomorrow :)
> 
> Quick question; I put a random temp in for tomorrow and I got crosshairs for cd 17. But that was the day that my opk was VERY negative. Do you think that after a few more temps FF might move the crosshairs to cd 16 they day that I got the most positive opk in the morning?
> Or will it stay on cd 17 regardless? Mel and Mary also thinks I o'd on cd 16 and I like cd 16 better :haha:
> 
> def cd 16 to me still! :)Click to expand...

You were right!! :)
I got crosshairs for the 1st time this morning for o on cd 16 :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not sure. It could have happened on cd 17 as the egg is released after the surge, not during


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> So ff and Ovufriend have me 3 DPO today, not the 2 I think. If I o'd cd 15 then we dtd day of o, -1,-3,-4 days and if I od cd 16 we dtd -1,-2,-4,-5 days. Not sure how confidant we feel with either of those scenarios. Seems like we should have done more. If I od cd 15 it was VERY late in the day as the OPK I took at 9:30 was still super positive (line Darker than the control line). Guess time will tell.

good luck jess! I'm not too happy with my bd timing this cycle either. I hope we both get an amazing surprise at the end of this tww! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> What's that Kenna.... do you also hear the tap running? The water flowing so peacefully....
> 
> Okay Daphne! Go pee now, I've made your bladder full of good thoughts :haha:
> 
> :rofl: You're very funny Pamela. Unfortunately, i can't hear it. :haha:
> 
> Nope... I won't... I can wait a day or two before testing....
> 
> :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:Click to expand...

hurry up Daphne!!! Ur killing us!!! :haha: But really, ur killing me! I would have SO tested by now!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I was also just.thinking, I dont think ur temp has ever stayed this high at 13dpo. I really think this is it!!!! I'm getting all excited!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> So ff and Ovufriend have me 3 DPO today, not the 2 I think. If I o'd cd 15 then we dtd day of o, -1,-3,-4 days and if I od cd 16 we dtd -1,-2,-4,-5 days. Not sure how confidant we feel with either of those scenarios. Seems like we should have done more. If I od cd 15 it was VERY late in the day as the OPK I took at 9:30 was still super positive (line Darker than the control line). Guess time will tell.

That sounds like a lot of Bd to me!!!! Fx fx fx fx!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, I was also just.thinking, I dont think ur temp has ever stayed this high at 13dpo. I really think this is it!!!! I'm getting all excited!

Sorry for killing you slowly :haha:

I thought the same... I said before that my temp starts to get low from 9-10 and have major drops from 11/12/13 dpo... Major drops are missing so im now hoping.... Also if you check my previous charts my temps at 11 and 12 dpo were around 97.7ish so im feeling excited by now but scared for tomorrow's temp....


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So ff and Ovufriend have me 3 DPO today, not the 2 I think. If I o'd cd 15 then we dtd day of o, -1,-3,-4 days and if I od cd 16 we dtd -1,-2,-4,-5 days. Not sure how confidant we feel with either of those scenarios. Seems like we should have done more. If I od cd 15 it was VERY late in the day as the OPK I took at 9:30 was still super positive (line Darker than the control line). Guess time will tell.
> 
> That sounds like a lot of Bd to me!!!! Fx fx fx fx!Click to expand...

Sounds to me you got it covered Jess.... Fx...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## melewen

Pamela I hope you're willing to do the same to my chart because it's driving me totally mad!!!!!

I need your help ladies and hope you don't mind me copying and pasting from another thread so I don't have to rewrite the same exact issue in different words :) ....

Would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart? I didn't sleep well last night since I was so anxious to temp and verify O... DH couldn't uh "perform" last night and I was so upset but thought, at least it's O... Though that was CD17
And I usually O on CD18. I did however get two days of +OPKs starting ok CD16. Anyway I temped at like 4 am, which is way earlier than I ever temp, and my temp was actually LOWER than yesterday's by just a bit. I got up to pee then went back to sleep. Woke up a little more than a couple hours later and temped again.. Now my temp is MUCH higher. What do you think? Which should I use? Does it look like I O'd already? Ugh!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mel I'll do same to your chart anytime soon. Have you tried putting the 4am temp into a temp adjuster to see if it makes a difference?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mel I'll do same to your chart anytime soon. Have you tried putting the 4am temp into a temp adjuster to see if it makes a difference?

This.... And make a note in FF about the time you took it and the original temp....


----------



## melewen

Whoa I had never used one of those before! If I actually adjust the last three temps, today's later temp is in line with post-O (I took it an hour early too) but my earlier one from today is at 97.03 which isn't above the coverline. I did take another OPK and it's still clearly negative


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If you put adjusted temps in do you get crosshairs?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So, Daphne... Was dh able to collect your wondfos???


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> So, Daphne... Was dh able to collect your wondfos???

:nope: he can't get through their line... He needs to inquire which post office it was sent so he'll know where to go.... urgh...... Maybe i'll pick up some stick outside and try to pee on it.... :haha: :rofl: and definitely i'm going to see two dark lines.... :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Melewen, temps varies when taken early or late... 

Early temp = lower temps
Late temp = higher temps

If you use a bbt adjuster use your first temp.

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## melewen

Pamela if I put in two dummy temps after today's later temp, it shows O as yesterday and if I put in the adjusted earlier temp (or I would assume the earlier temp period) and three dummy temps it shows O as today. Would it be normal to have a +OPK and not O for 3 days?


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Pamela if I put in two dummy temps after today's later temp, it shows O as yesterday and if I put in the adjusted earlier temp (or I would assume the earlier temp period) and three dummy temps it shows O as today. Would it be normal to have a +OPK and not O for 3 days?

Some people get + opk (LH Surge) and not O when expected.... temping can determine the day you most likely Oed even without opk input.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Pamela if I put in two dummy temps after today's later temp, it shows O as yesterday and if I put in the adjusted earlier temp (or I would assume the earlier temp period) and three dummy temps it shows O as today. Would it be normal to have a +OPK and not O for 3 days?

OMG now you have me confused :haha:
I've only started temping and using opk but the other ladies might be able to help on this one.

The packaging of my opks said that after you get a positive o will be within 12 - 24 hours... then there was a different brand that said 12 - 26 hours. I don't know how they work these things out... :shrug:

If dh is up for it maybe just keep trying to bd to make sure you have it covered.


----------



## mdscpa

mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Pamela if I put in two dummy temps after today's later temp, it shows O as yesterday and if I put in the adjusted earlier temp (or I would assume the earlier temp period) and three dummy temps it shows O as today. Would it be normal to have a +OPK and not O for 3 days?
> 
> Some people get + opk (LH Surge) and not O when expected.... temping can determine the day you most likely Oed even without opk input.Click to expand...

In addition, stress can delay O even after getting the surge so try to have :sex: until you see a sustained thermal shift just to be sure you're covered.
OPK doesn't confirm you Oed it just measures your LH surge that triggers O and that O is approaching. Temping, on the other hand, tells you if you Oed already or not yet.


----------



## melewen

We are definitely going to continue to BD. These were my first +OPKs and I thought maybe O would be one day early this month for whatever reasons but looks like maybe we missed O-1 YET again. Sigh. The last two cycles I temped I O'd on CD18, instead of CD17 which I'm hoping for this cycle. Either way FF statistics only show a 2% difference in women who BD'd every day of their window vs those who missed the crucial O-1


----------



## melewen

Aha! Here's something..... Maybe... Lol. I was comparing symptoms
I had last month to this month. Remember I asked if AF-like cramps were normal and I'd had them the last two days? I had the same cramps on O and O-1 last month. Also had a really annoying headache last night and had one O day last month. The only other headaches and cramps were around AF so they aren't really common for me. FX!!!!!

BTW daphne you are so PG, I can sense it like a freaking cat through the internet. That is possible you know!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Aha! Here's something..... Maybe... Lol. I was comparing symptoms
> I had last month to this month. Remember I asked if AF-like cramps were normal and I'd had them the last two days? I had the same cramps on O and O-1 last month. Also had a really annoying headache last night and had one O day last month. The only other headaches and cramps were around AF so they aren't really common for me. FX!!!!!
> 
> BTW daphne you are so PG, I can sense it like a freaking cat through the internet. That is possible you know!!!!

FX for you Mel! Cannot wait for you to join the long awaited tww :hugs:

I also think she is pregnant!! Just CANNOT wait for her to test! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Aha! Here's something..... Maybe... Lol. I was comparing symptoms
> I had last month to this month. Remember I asked if AF-like cramps were normal and I'd had them the last two days? I had the same cramps on O and O-1 last month. Also had a really annoying headache last night and had one O day last month. The only other headaches and cramps were around AF so they aren't really common for me. FX!!!!!
> 
> BTW daphne you are so PG, I can sense it like a freaking cat through the internet. That is possible you know!!!!

Let's try to calm down and be quiet. I don't wanna wake up the ugly :witch: this time.... :rofl: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Aha! Here's something..... Maybe... Lol. I was comparing symptoms
> I had last month to this month. Remember I asked if AF-like cramps were normal and I'd had them the last two days? I had the same cramps on O and O-1 last month. Also had a really annoying headache last night and had one O day last month. The only other headaches and cramps were around AF so they aren't really common for me. FX!!!!!
> 
> BTW daphne you are so PG, I can sense it like a freaking cat through the internet. That is possible you know!!!!
> 
> FX for you Mel! Cannot wait for you to join the long awaited tww :hugs:
> 
> I also think she is pregnant!! Just CANNOT wait for her to test! :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: you ladies are really trying to cut my patience short.... :nope:

I can do this.... i can wait i know i can..... Better get busy....

:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Aha! Here's something..... Maybe... Lol. I was comparing symptoms
> I had last month to this month. Remember I asked if AF-like cramps were normal and I'd had them the last two days? I had the same cramps on O and O-1 last month. Also had a really annoying headache last night and had one O day last month. The only other headaches and cramps were around AF so they aren't really common for me. FX!!!!!
> 
> BTW daphne you are so PG, I can sense it like a freaking cat through the internet. That is possible you know!!!!
> 
> FX for you Mel! Cannot wait for you to join the long awaited tww :hugs:
> 
> I also think she is pregnant!! Just CANNOT wait for her to test! :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you ladies are really trying to cut my patience short.... :nope:
> 
> I can do this.... i can wait i know i can..... Better get busy....
> 
> :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing:Click to expand...

Luckily I'm alone at the office because I would not be able to explain why I just spat out some tea laughing at your post :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy_test_1802585_zps1fa5a3d1.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Aha! Here's something..... Maybe... Lol. I was comparing symptoms
> I had last month to this month. Remember I asked if AF-like cramps were normal and I'd had them the last two days? I had the same cramps on O and O-1 last month. Also had a really annoying headache last night and had one O day last month. The only other headaches and cramps were around AF so they aren't really common for me. FX!!!!!
> 
> BTW daphne you are so PG, I can sense it like a freaking cat through the internet. That is possible you know!!!!
> 
> FX for you Mel! Cannot wait for you to join the long awaited tww :hugs:
> 
> I also think she is pregnant!! Just CANNOT wait for her to test! :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you ladies are really trying to cut my patience short.... :nope:
> 
> I can do this.... i can wait i know i can..... Better get busy....
> 
> :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing:Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily I'm alone at the office because I would not be able to explain why I just spat out some tea laughing at your post :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Changed my signature.... :haha: trying how to make the spoiler thingy..... :happydance::headspin:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We still know your temps are good and we still want you to test! :rofl:
You cannot hide from the obsessive compulsive ones... we always with you...


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> We still know your temps are good and we still want you to test! :rofl:
> You cannot hide from the obsessive compulsive ones... we always with you...

:rofl: I know i won't be able to hide from you ladies.. You all are the best stalkers ever... i mean :friends:..... At least, it's gonna take a few clicks before you see any updates.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I like your profile picture Pamela..


----------



## melewen

Hahahah, y'all are crazy. Except I'd like even pregnancy tests to take their negativity elsewhere!!

Daphne I totally get that you want to wait and I think we're just screwing with you because we know you won't cave :D 

That being said, I'm just going to leave this riiiight here... and back away slowly....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=13

:ninja:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Hahahah, y'all are crazy. Except I'd like even pregnancy tests to take their negativity elsewhere!!
> 
> Daphne I totally get that you want to wait and I think we're just screwing with you because we know you won't cave :D
> 
> That being said, I'm just going to leave this riiiight here... and back away slowly....
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=13
> 
> :ninja:

:rofl: Just got an email. Even the Bump app is screwing me. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah no... I completely misread my profile pic... Dont know what I was thinking.. I dont want a negative pregnancy test. Sorry ladies but I'll have to change it again :haha:

The universe and us all are screwing with you (aka trying to get you to test) :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah no... I completely misread my profile pic... Dont know what I was thinking.. I dont want a negative pregnancy test. Sorry ladies but I'll have to change it again :haha:
> 
> The universe and us all are screwing with you (aka trying to get you to test) :rofl:

Just 12 more hours for my next temp..... This will let me decide whether to test tomorrow or on Friday.... Tomorrow's half-day work so DH will be here early, then we can argue about testing :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok I changed it (last time). I found the perfect one so now I can move on :)

Please no argueing around the baby Daphne :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ok I changed it (last time). I found the perfect one so now I can move on :)
> 
> Please no argueing around the baby Daphne :rofl:

Yes Ma'am...... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ah no... I completely misread my profile pic... Dont know what I was thinking.. I dont want a negative pregnancy test. Sorry ladies but I'll have to change it again :haha:
> 
> The universe and us all are screwing with you (aka trying to get you to test) :rofl:
> 
> Just 12 more hours for my next temp..... This will let me decide whether to test tomorrow or on Friday.... Tomorrow's half-day work so DH will be here early, then we can argue about testing :haha:Click to expand...

lol yay I cannot wait for tomorrow!!! I have a strong feeling that ur temp will still be in or around the same range as today. I can't wait to see ur two pink lines!!! This thread needs some extra good luck! FX! I'm like convinced ur bfp is coming more than EVER before. U actually had good pre O temps and a clear O shift for once and now ur temp STILL hasn't dropped! For once I feel 100% positive that ur O date is right and I really pray this is it for you! Its looking extremely good to me!! FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also Daphne, ur charts pretty close to being triphasic and that happening after 9dpo is a VERY good sign! U need to test tomorrow for sure! I'm going nuts! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ah no... I completely misread my profile pic... Dont know what I was thinking.. I dont want a negative pregnancy test. Sorry ladies but I'll have to change it again :haha:
> 
> The universe and us all are screwing with you (aka trying to get you to test) :rofl:
> 
> Just 12 more hours for my next temp..... This will let me decide whether to test tomorrow or on Friday.... Tomorrow's half-day work so DH will be here early, then we can argue about testing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay I cannot wait for tomorrow!!! I have a strong feeling that ur temp will still be in or around the same range as today. I can't wait to see ur two pink lines!!! This thread needs some extra good luck! FX! I'm like convinced ur bfp is coming more than EVER before. U actually had good pre O temps and a clear O shift for once and now ur temp STILL hasn't dropped! For once I feel 100% positive that ur O date is right and I really pray this is it for you! Its looking extremely good to me!! FX!!Click to expand...

Thank you Mary :friends: :hugs:.... I just wanted it to be a little bit up tomorrow.... Then i'll do :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :headspin:

This cycles temps really look good, pre-O and post-O.. And i don't even have to argue with myself when I actually Oed. All those meds and OPKs might have help my body and my O tracking.

I just need a definite answer..... I just have to keep calm and be more patient than i am now :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm in the loony bin right next to you Mary!!!!! :haha:

How many hours now Daphne????? :wacko:


----------



## melewen

You should be testing right around the time I'm going to bed so no dilly-dallying lady!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I should actually change my profile pic to read "I can't keep calm I'm waiting for Daphne to test!" :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Also Daphne, ur charts pretty close to being triphasic and that happening after 9dpo is a VERY good sign! U need to test tomorrow for sure! I'm going nuts! :haha:

Actually FF already gave me the "Possibly Triphasic" on CD30. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=809473&d=1412787142
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy Monitor - FF.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm in the loony bin right next to you Mary!!!!! :haha:
> 
> How many hours now Daphne????? :wacko:

I guess i'm an hour ahead of your time Pamela.... My temping time is at 6:30 am... DH has his alarm set and the one waking me up to give me my BBT for me to prevent from any sudden movement that might affect my temp... It's always been like that ever since I started temping.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I'm off to bed now then I can get to see your temp sooner :rofl: just kidding. Too early for bed.

2nd time today that the whole town is without electricity. Luckily we braai'ed so had dinner with candle light. Now I'm lying on couch listening to music from laptop and doing deep breathing 'meditation' and visualising a warm and welcoming uterus for my zygote to implant in... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Still waiting for DH.. He leaves work after an hour and have to drive for at least 30mins without traffic.... I just can't wait for him to be here... OK, now i need to eat something.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Would you test now if he told you to? If yes please senf us his nr so that we can convince him to convince you :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Would you test now if he told you to? If yes please senf us his nr so that we can convince him to convince you :rofl:

He's the one who told me to test when i'm ready..... So it's my decision not to test early... And i want him to be here when i test...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still crossing my fingers for you, hun. When you ready we'll be here waiting :hugs:


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Also Daphne, ur charts pretty close to being triphasic and that happening after 9dpo is a VERY good sign! U need to test tomorrow for sure! I'm going nuts! :haha:
> 
> Actually FF already gave me the "Possibly Triphasic" on CD30.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=809473&d=1412787142Click to expand...


OMG THAT IS AMAZING!! I'm so envious :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies I've caught the sleeps from Daphne and off to bed I go :haha:

Have a great day/evening :hugs: and :dust: to us all!!


----------



## mdscpa

Will join you in awhile Pamela...... :sleep:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Daphne I can't respond to your post, I'm :sleep: already :rofl:

I'm not feeling so well (not symptom spotting promise - anyway too early for that). Headache and nauseous. Had a chocolate earlier today and I still feel like all that sweetness is in me making me want to throw up.


----------



## melewen

I wish just one chocolate made me feel ill :(


----------



## mdscpa

You're still awake Mel. I just entered my temp. :)


----------



## mdscpa

FF is now encouraging me to test.... After today's temp, i think i migh take a test late in the afternoon once DH comes from work...... I pray that we get a :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Daphne!!!!!!!!! I hope so too!!!! I cannot wait for you to test!! FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh Daphne!!!!!!!!! I hope so too!!!! I cannot wait for you to test!! FX and lots of :dust:

Thanks Pamela.... FX for you... Your temp is definitely on the rise..... You're half way through the first week of TWW.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx. I don't know what my temps are suppose to look like during tww (I know it needs to rise though). 
I just wish I knew if it was normal so far or something like that...

How are you feeling?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx. I don't know what my temps are suppose to look like during tww (I know it needs to rise though).
> I just wish I knew if it was normal so far or something like that...
> 
> How are you feeling?

Full body aches.... I hope this means something.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope so too! I really have my fx for you and praying that you are!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck on the test Daphne. Please post pics if you can.

Pamela, your temps are looking good. You want them to stay above the cover line.

Does anyone know what progesterone levels are like if you ovulate more than one egg? My normal post o temps are usually around 97.75 but they have been 97.98 and 98.02.......which is leading me to believe all the cramoing I felt in both sides was eggs releasing from both sides.


----------



## mdscpa

DH went to one of the post offices to inquire about our orders unfortunately they're still on holiday... Urgh..... That's why nobody's picking up his calls.... If we can't get it might as well ask for a refund esp. if we wont be needing them for now... :D

Jess, i don't think you'll know from temp alone if you release more than 1 egg. Based from what i read before only a scan can tell you how many follies burst. FX this means you have very good O....


----------



## ab75

Daphne got everything crossed for you.
I read the thread everyday, can't believe you have not tested yet haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope so too! I really have my fx for you and praying that you are!


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Daphne got everything crossed for you.
> I read the thread everyday, can't believe you have not tested yet haha xx

Due to too many heartaches, i developed a POASophobia.... :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol, hopefully your heartaches will be over now xx


----------



## mdscpa

And oh, i forgot to mention... I woke up sweating like a pig...... While DH was having his usual sleeping habits, fully covered.... Should i be experiencing it this soon???? Urgh... DH needs to be here as soon as he finishes his work so we can decide about testing....


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx. I don't know what my temps are suppose to look like during tww (I know it needs to rise though).
> I just wish I knew if it was normal so far or something like that...
> 
> How are you feeling?

You may want it to keep on rising (whole picture, never mind few dips). Also, expect it to rise until 7dpo, the day progesterone is at its peak, then a possible dip around the middle of TWW. Hormones will start rising again once egg is fertilized/implanted.


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Daphne!!!!!!!! I cannot wait for you to POAS!!!!!!! Chart looks amazing!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg Daphne!!!!!!!! I cannot wait for you to POAS!!!!!!! Chart looks amazing!!!!

I cannot wait for myself either.... :haha: :wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pee already :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

I need you to POAS Daphne!!!!! I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Pee already :rofl:

Just waiting for DH to come home in about 3.5 hours... Then we can discuss about it.... So maybe i can test tonight..... I'm so so so scared right now....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you hun, don't be scared :hugs: We are here for you no matter what the outcome!! But I'm betting you arte pregnant!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Pee already :rofl:
> 
> Just waiting for DH to come home in about 3.5 hours... Then we can discuss about it.... So maybe i can test tonight..... I'm so so so scared right now....Click to expand...

Nothing to be worried about, it will be a BFP. There is no doubt about it. You are pregnant, hun!


----------



## mdscpa

Just like the previous cycles when i got the chance to POAS, everytime i did, the :witch: arrives after few hours or the day after. It's like hpt is her key to come out of her prison, my vag... :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Just like the previous cycles when i got the chance to POAS, everytime i did, the :witch: arrives after few hours or the day after. It's like hpt is her key to come out of her prison, my vag... :haha:

Well, it's not going to happen this time!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just like the previous cycles when i got the chance to POAS, everytime i did, the :witch: arrives after few hours or the day after. It's like hpt is her key to come out of her prison, my vag... :haha:
> 
> Well, it's not going to happen this time!!!!Click to expand...

I hope so..... Like i said before, i have POASophobia.... But i must conquer that fear and if I'm really PG i could book an appointment with our doc as early as possible......


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Just like the previous cycles when i got the chance to POAS, everytime i did, the :witch: arrives after few hours or the day after. It's like hpt is her key to come out of her prison, my vag... :haha:
> 
> Well, it's not going to happen this time!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so..... Like i said before, i have POASophobia.... But i must conquer that fear and if I'm really PG i could book an appointment with our doc as early as possible......Click to expand...

I know its scary, but I just know you won't be let down!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Test Daphne! It will not make the witch show! Lol believe me, I used to get AF after testing but the cycle I was pregnant with aiden, AF certainly didn't come lol :) TEST!! U defo have a bfp. Ur past cycles u never had charts that looked like this or that didn't hVe tons of dips! U got this for sure!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Test Daphne! It will not make the witch show! Lol believe me, I used to get AF after testing but the cycle I was pregnant with aiden, AF certainly didn't come lol :) TEST!! U defo have a bfp. Ur past cycles u never had charts that looked like this or that didn't hVe tons of dips! U got this for sure!!

I will...... Just waiting for DH...... We'll all know after few hours.... Guess i have to hold my pee now..... You think FRER works with afternoon urine??? Maybe i'll ask him to buy one from here and test that first before trying FRER.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Test Daphne! It will not make the witch show! Lol believe me, I used to get AF after testing but the cycle I was pregnant with aiden, AF certainly didn't come lol :) TEST!! U defo have a bfp. Ur past cycles u never had charts that looked like this or that didn't hVe tons of dips! U got this for sure!!
> 
> I will...... Just waiting for DH...... We'll all know after few hours.... Guess i have to hold my pee now..... You think FRER works with afternoon urine??? Maybe i'll ask him to buy one from here and test that first before trying FRER.....Click to expand...

at this point, frer will for sure work with any urine! Even after just a 2hr hold would be enough for ur bfp. Its going to be a dark one! :) yay!! Frer picked up a level of less than 10 for me at 8dpo last yr so they're extra sensitive!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Test Daphne! It will not make the witch show! Lol believe me, I used to get AF after testing but the cycle I was pregnant with aiden, AF certainly didn't come lol :) TEST!! U defo have a bfp. Ur past cycles u never had charts that looked like this or that didn't hVe tons of dips! U got this for sure!!
> 
> I will...... Just waiting for DH...... We'll all know after few hours.... Guess i have to hold my pee now..... You think FRER works with afternoon urine??? Maybe i'll ask him to buy one from here and test that first before trying FRER.....Click to expand...
> 
> at this point, frer will for sure work with any urine! Even after just a 2hr hold would be enough for ur bfp. Its going to be a dark one! :) yay!!Click to expand...

I hope you all ladies are right..... And i hope i can manage to pee with all these fears in me.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Test Daphne! It will not make the witch show! Lol believe me, I used to get AF after testing but the cycle I was pregnant with aiden, AF certainly didn't come lol :) TEST!! U defo have a bfp. Ur past cycles u never had charts that looked like this or that didn't hVe tons of dips! U got this for sure!!
> 
> I will...... Just waiting for DH...... We'll all know after few hours.... Guess i have to hold my pee now..... You think FRER works with afternoon urine??? Maybe i'll ask him to buy one from here and test that first before trying FRER.....Click to expand...
> 
> at this point, frer will for sure work with any urine! Even after just a 2hr hold would be enough for ur bfp. Its going to be a dark one! :) yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you all ladies are right..... And i hope i can manage to pee with all these fears in me.....Click to expand...

you can do it! Ull be sooo happy to see that bfp that all the fear will go right out the window! If u had the strength to TTC this whole time, I know ull have the strength to pee on that stick! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Was checking pregnancy charts for a few days now those who got triphasic patterns. I noticed most of them who got a second rise, temps became stable... Im really PRAYING and HOPING i have the same thing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Was checking pregnancy charts for a few days now those who got triphasic patterns. I noticed most of them who got a second rise, temps became stable... Im really PRAYING and HOPING i have the same thing.

that's what I was saying. Ur chart is a perfect example for a "normal" pregnancy chart. I already know ur pregnant...just waiting on confirmation! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

3 hours is a lifetime wait... :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Hmmm... I've waited 20 days to O and reached the end of TWW, what's 3 hours???? :haha: :rofl:

Edit: Apologies ladies if i've been dragging you along with the wait...... I just don't wanna POAS without him.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> 3 hours is a lifetime wait... :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Hmmm... I've waited 20 days to O and reached the end of TWW, what's 3 hours???? :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Edit: Apologies ladies if i've been dragging you along with the wait...... I just don't wanna POAS without him.

lol I actually just said to my mom, "my friend on b&b is dragging me along waiting for her to test!" LOL. I was jk tho. Its funny u said that right after though. Idk why but I always test without dh RIGHT there cuz if its bfn, I don't even want him to see it lol. I guess I dont want TWO let downs BUT I am pretty positive that urs will be bfp so u won't have to worry about a bfn this time :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 3 hours is a lifetime wait... :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Hmmm... I've waited 20 days to O and reached the end of TWW, what's 3 hours???? :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Edit: Apologies ladies if i've been dragging you along with the wait...... I just don't wanna POAS without him.
> 
> lol I actually just said to my mom, "my friend on b&b is dragging me along waiting for her to test!" LOL. I was jk tho. Its funny u said that right after though. Idk why but I always test without dh RIGHT there cuz if its bfn, I don't even want him to see it lol. I guess I dont want TWO let downs BUT I am pretty positive that urs will be bfp so u won't have to worry about a bfn this time :)Click to expand...

:rofl: We really are :friends:... Thoughts are the same.... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 3 hours is a lifetime wait... :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Hmmm... I've waited 20 days to O and reached the end of TWW, what's 3 hours???? :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Edit: Apologies ladies if i've been dragging you along with the wait...... I just don't wanna POAS without him.
> 
> lol I actually just said to my mom, "my friend on b&b is dragging me along waiting for her to test!" LOL. I was jk tho. Its funny u said that right after though. Idk why but I always test without dh RIGHT there cuz if its bfn, I don't even want him to see it lol. I guess I dont want TWO let downs BUT I am pretty positive that urs will be bfp so u won't have to worry about a bfn this time :)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: We really are :friends:... Thoughts are the same.... :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

lol :haha: I love u girls! <3


----------



## mdscpa

DH sent me a picture of the gifts he got from one of his egyptian colleagues who just arrived from Egypt. The mummy is creepy.... But i like it. :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=809625&d=1412851519
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3429.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## aidensmommy1

I like those Daphne! My dads a HUGE collector and would love those! Ill have to show him the pics. :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I like those Daphne! My dads a HUGE collector and would love those! Ill have to show him the pics. :)

Go ahead.... He can have the picture but not the actual thing... :haha:

2 more hours...... Spoke to DH and we agreed on testing once he arrived. He needs to go and buy one local hpt and we'll try that first then FRER.... 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

The :loo: is also waiting :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Ahhh come on daphne!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Ahhh come on daphne!!!!

Just 1.5 hours more.... :dance:

Found a chart in FF that's almost the same as mine post-O.... :happydance:

She got her +hpt 4 days after the second temp rise....
 



Attached Files:







Overlay.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

Your BFP is just a pee away!!!! Omg I'm not going to be able to focus at work until you POAS!!!! Hahaha


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Wishing1010

This waiting is unbearable!!!!! My heart is fluttering wih excitement!!! I would have died from not POAS by now!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Your BFP is just a pee away!!!! Omg I'm not going to be able to focus at work until you POAS!!!! Hahaha


:rofl: :haha: Sorry for causing you that... :lol:

With all these craziness of waiting i even made an overlay of my chart with my longest cycle which is 34days.... Looking great so far.....
 



Attached Files:







Overlayed my own chart.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> This waiting is unbearable!!!!! My heart is fluttering wih excitement!!! I would have died from not POAS by now!

Don't die on me Kenna.... We need you here.....


----------



## mdscpa

5 more minutes and DH will be out and be heading to a pharmacy... He'll be here in an hour max.... Will keep you posted no matter what............... Scared to death......


----------



## melewen

Daphne I hope you know I checked your chart obsessively right before bed last night. I literally checked the world clock for what time it was over there, since you said you temp at 6:30 am. Ha!! The wait.... I can't.... Ugh!!!!

AFM I got another normal post-O temp today so if I get another tomorrow I get CH on CD17!! Which will make me so stoked about our BD pattern


----------



## melewen

Aidensmommy I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who brought daphne up at dinner last night! Hahah! I told DH all about it, his eyes were like

:aaaaaand... GLAZE:

But we had just seen Gone Girl and he admitted he thinks I'm smart and detail-oriented enough to pull off what Amy does so he was so he pretended to pay attention out of sheer fear. Sheeeeeeer. Fear. 

While we are waiting daphne I'm curious about you and DH. Are you guys from SA? What does DH do?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Just 1.5 hours more.... :dance:
> 
> Found a chart in FF that's almost the same as mine post-O.... :happydance:
> 
> She got her +hpt 4 days after the second temp rise....

Time needs to go by just a little bit faster today..... I'm so excited :dance: :wohoo: :headspin: Daphne will finally pee!!!!!!!! :haha:



Wishing1010 said:


> Your BFP is just a pee away!!!! Omg I'm not going to be able to focus at work until you POAS!!!! Hahaha

You and me both Kenna! I'm sitting here and all I can think about is Daphne needs to pee. I've even peed twice!!! after I got back to the office from a long meeting this morning :rofl:



melewen said:


> Daphne I hope you know I checked your chart obsessively right before bed last night. I literally checked the world clock for what time it was over there, since you said you temp at 6:30 am. Ha!! The wait.... I can't.... Ugh!!!!
> 
> AFM I got another normal post-O temp today so if I get another tomorrow I get CH on CD17!! Which will make me so stoked about our BD pattern

I hope you get your crosshairs on cd 17 just like you want them :hugs:
Yay almost full on tww for you :winkwink:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Come on Daphne!! I'm sitting here freezing at aidens bus stop hitting the refresh button. I already know its going to be a pic of a bfp! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Aidensmommy I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who brought daphne up at dinner last night! Hahah! I told DH all about it, his eyes were like
> 
> :aaaaaand... GLAZE:
> 
> But we had just seen Gone Girl and he admitted he thinks I'm smart and detail-oriented enough to pull off what Amy does so he was so he pretended to pay attention out of sheer fear. Sheeeeeeer. Fear.
> 
> While we are waiting daphne I'm curious about you and DH. Are you guys from SA? What does DH do?

I'm actually from the US and NH to be more exact :). My dh landscapes for now but we're trying very hard to switch his career to a more 'reliable' job. The lack of snow last year killed us last winter! This ones suppose to be a good winter though so that'll buy us some time lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry I've been a bit quiet this morning.. trust me if I wasn't in a meeting I would have posted every 5 minutes to get Daphne to pee :haha:

Meeting over and done with now but the whole time I was there I was thinking about getting a break so that I can come check on you ladies. Anyway half way through the meeting my right breast started getting this weird pain underneath it. I was so uncomfortable and could not do anything. 

When I got back to the office now and went to bathroom and pain was still there... when I looked down I realised the pain was being caused by my bra's underwire sticking out :rofl:
So much for symptom spotting!


----------



## ab75

That really made me lol about the bra wire!! Xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry I've been a bit quiet this morning.. trust me if I wasn't in a meeting I would have posted every 5 minutes to get Daphne to pee :haha:
> 
> Meeting over and done with now but the whole time I was there I was thinking about getting a break so that I can come check on you ladies. Anyway half way through the meeting my right breast started getting this weird pain underneath it. I was so uncomfortable and could not do anything.
> 
> When I got back to the office now and went to bathroom and pain was still there... when I looked down I realised the pain was being caused by my bra's underwire sticking out :rofl:
> So much for symptom spotting!

LOL :rofl: :haha: TOO funny!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

ab75 said:


> That really made me lol about the bra wire!! Xx

me too! Lol everyone's looking at me now so I guess ill humor them as well lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah I'm laughing about it now as well. Daphne said you want the boobs to pain on the side during tww... I was so excited about the uncomfortable pain and now just another wonky bra.

Hey.... maybe my wire came out because my boobs are fuller :wohoo:

Just joking, I cannot symptom spot if there is none :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Pamela, you are such a trip!!!! Love it!!!

Daphne, I need you to POAS!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Is dh home yet?? I don't think I've ever been so anxious for somebody to pee. This thread has seen so much action in the last 2 days with Daphne's temps :haha:


----------



## melewen

Bahahaha, that's like when I get cramps and put it in FF and then just realize I have to go to the bathroom :sad2:


----------



## cutieq

I haven't gone back in pages yet but I see we're waiting on Daphne's pee! How exciting! Temps look great. I won't be able to stop refreshing the page or anything but don't worry about me...your needs come first. :rofl:


----------



## melewen

And just found out I have to wait 1h15m to hear if I have to model for this designer on local TV tomorrow. That is like the LAST thing in the world I want to do blehhhhhhh.. as if I needed another thing to wait out this morning! Sheesh people! Pee already! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pee!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I bet they're celebrating! I know it's a bfp, I just know it! :) cant wait for conformation!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry ladies i fell asleep. DH FINALLY ARRIVED and have to wake me up... :haha:
He got 2 local hpts which says test as early as you missed your period. What's early with that if you already missed your period... :haha: anyways, i'm gonna try that first and see if it will work this Early :haha: and then try FRER... 

Don't make me nervous ladies!!! I need to pee... I need to hear a flowing river, :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> And just found out I have to wait 1h15m to hear if I have to model for this designer on local TV tomorrow. That is like the LAST thing in the world I want to do blehhhhhhh.. as if I needed another thing to wait out this morning! Sheesh people! Pee already! Lol

I wish I was model pretty :hugs:

What kind of work do you do? Full time model?


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> I bet they're celebrating! I know it's a bfp, I just know it! :) cant wait for conformation!

No way it's a BFN with those temps!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Sorry ladies i fell asleep. DH FINALLY ARRIVED and have to wake me up... :haha:
> He got 2 local hpts which says test as early as you missed your period. What's early with that if you already missed your period... :haha: anyways, i'm gonna try that first and see if it will work this Early :haha: and then try FRER...
> 
> Don't make me nervous ladies!!! I need to pee... I need to hear a flowing river, :haha: :rofl:

The tap is running and the water is flowing... you can hear it.. Feel the relief of peeing... don't miss the stick :haha:


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> And just found out I have to wait 1h15m to hear if I have to model for this designer on local TV tomorrow. That is like the LAST thing in the world I want to do blehhhhhhh.. as if I needed another thing to wait out this morning! Sheesh people! Pee already! Lol
> 
> I wish I was model pretty :hugs:
> 
> What kind of work do you do? Full time model?Click to expand...

God no!! No, it's not like a "job" or anything, it's for a potential client (I stay behind the camera and the computer.. lol) so I feel like I have to but I was so happy to have nothing *looming* for a while.. you know? Nothing to make me nervous, nothing weird, and then bam! Blah! I've also put on like 7 completely unnecessary pounds since our wedding (which just happened to be um.. in April) so really not feelin' it right now.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

.... tick tock tick tock :coffee:

Daphne you are killing us!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Water is flowing Daphne! I just peed on a stick just because u weren't and im only 7dpo LOL :rofl: I haven't POAS this early in a few months!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> And just found out I have to wait 1h15m to hear if I have to model for this designer on local TV tomorrow. That is like the LAST thing in the world I want to do blehhhhhhh.. as if I needed another thing to wait out this morning! Sheesh people! Pee already! Lol
> 
> I wish I was model pretty :hugs:
> 
> What kind of work do you do? Full time model?Click to expand...
> 
> God no!! No, it's not like a "job" or anything, it's for a potential client (I stay behind the camera and the computer.. lol) so I feel like I have to but I was so happy to have nothing *looming* for a while.. you know? Nothing to make me nervous, nothing weird, and then bam! Blah! I've also put on like 7 completely unnecessary pounds since our wedding (which just happened to be um.. in April) so really not feelin' it right now.Click to expand...

Tell them you cant... you have to wash your hair or something :haha:


----------



## TTCHOPES

I took an OPK last night and by what the directions read it was definitely negative and took one this AM and I'm not sure what the results are! I have attached a picture of a photo that I took within 7 minutes of taking the test! Thanks in Advance . . . . . . . .
 



Attached Files:







OVUTEST10092014.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Water is flowing Daphne! I just peed on a stick just because u weren't and im only 7dpo LOL :rofl: I haven't POAS this early in a few months!

:rofl:

I'm going to start peeing on the office furniture if this doesn't come through soon!!


----------



## melewen

https://static.hdw.eweb4.com/media/wp_400/1/1/9605.jpg

Helping?

No?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTCHOPES said:


> I took an OPK last night and by what the directions read it was definitely negative and took one this AM and I'm not sure what the results are! I have attached a picture of a photo that I took within 7 minutes of taking the test! Thanks in Advance . . . . . . . .

looks positive to me! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Water is flowing Daphne! I just peed on a stick just because u weren't and im only 7dpo LOL :rofl: I haven't POAS this early in a few months!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm going to start peeing on the office furniture if this doesn't come through soon!!Click to expand...

hahahah


----------



## melewen

TTChopes that looks + to me!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> https://static.hdw.eweb4.com/media/wp_400/1/1/9605.jpg
> 
> Helping?
> 
> No?

lol I'm dying over here!


----------



## melewen

Question you guys while I have your rapt attention (well, clarification: while daphne has your rapt attention and I'm stepping in front of the mic) - I think I'm 2dpo but just noticed a lot of EWCM.. is that normal...??

I'm on Fertility Blend this cycle, if that makes any difference


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTCHOPES said:


> I took an OPK last night and by what the directions read it was definitely negative and took one this AM and I'm not sure what the results are! I have attached a picture of a photo that I took within 7 minutes of taking the test! Thanks in Advance . . . . . . . .

That one looks positive to me!!! :dance:
O is around the corner, all you need to do now is keep up with bd and continue till few days after o.
Keep testing as well because like my current cycle I got a positive on cd 15 and then on cd 16 my test lines on the opk was even darker than the day before. So you might get more than 1 day of positive opk. After that my test went negative and o was done.

FX and :dust: to you hun!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Question you guys while I have your rapt attention (well, clarification: while daphne has your rapt attention and I'm stepping in front of the mic) - I think I'm 2dpo but just noticed a lot of EWCM.. is that normal...??
> 
> I'm on Fertility Blend this cycle, if that makes any difference

This will literally be my own guess at it... but sperm travel in an 'eggwhite' mucus as well so maybe it could be that mucus coming out?? Not too sure but I always get creamy cm after o... Hopefully somebody else knows better than me



aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> https://static.hdw.eweb4.com/media/wp_400/1/1/9605.jpg
> 
> Helping?
> 
> No?
> 
> lol I'm dying over here!Click to expand...

Great now I have to go pee, but I don't want to get up. I'm afraid of missing something!!! :wacko:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Question you guys while I have your rapt attention (well, clarification: while daphne has your rapt attention and I'm stepping in front of the mic) - I think I'm 2dpo but just noticed a lot of EWCM.. is that normal...??
> 
> I'm on Fertility Blend this cycle, if that makes any difference

its usually caused from left over EWCM or even sperm coming out. Its VERY easy and common to confuse EWCM and sperm. I still try and bd when I see EWCM only because temping doesn't work for everyone. I was reading last night that 8% of women O AFTER the rise. I had never heard of that before but read it on a medical site. I'm sure ur O is correct since temping not working is so uncommon but if u can BD, why not?! :) FX for a soon to come bfp!


----------



## melewen

It's *definitely* EWCM - semen doesn't stretch, right?, and this stuff can go like 2"! I'll see if I have any more over the course of the day. I've had so so so much more EWCM and watery days this cycle than ever did before. I think it has to do with the Fertility Blend.. I also O'd one day early, and if my cycle lasts the same length that would be A-MAZ-ING, since my LP is just a little short for my liking. I've read a few women saying the FB gave them a ton of EWCM so I'm hoping that's what's up. Still going to BD tonight though hopefully!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the pee i'm gonna use waited a 2 hour mark of hold... A little bright for me hoping it's not diluted.... 

Sorry for the pee pic, TMI i know... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wishing1010

Dip a pee stick in there!!!


----------



## ab75

C'mon Daphne!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Dip a pee stick in there!!!

I second Kenna! Pee!
.....i mean DIP! lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

IF YOU DO NOT DIP NOW I WILL :rofl: :haha:

Going :wacko: 

Please hurry hahahahahaahahaah


----------



## melewen

She's just toying with us now, guys. We're just pawns in her game......


:rofl:

FREAKING DIP THE STICK.


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> She's just toying with us now, guys. We're just pawns in her game......
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> FREAKING DIP THE STICK.

LOL MY EXACT THOUGHT! I said she's purposely torturing us! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> She's just toying with us now, guys. We're just pawns in her game......
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> FREAKING DIP THE STICK.

I don't want to play anymore... :rofl:

Mind control technicque 1o1... get pregnant and they are like putty in your hands :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This is crazy there is currently 9 members on this thread and I'm sure everyone is here just waiting for Daphne to dip the stick! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

DH dipped the stick for like a very fast 1,2 count... and i'm laughing like crazy..... WE took a video of it.... Uploading now on you tube... Need your opinion......


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies im already guessing im out. My temps are just low as.usual and I think I need to get back on B-6. I feel like my estrogen may be dominating the progesterone in my body from all the stress and exercise. I know both of the above can cause higher estrogen so if no bfp this cycle, im going to start b-6 again and then the cycle after next will be my hsg and hopefully my bfp will FINALLY come after the hsg is done. I was really hoping for a bfp first but im fine with the hsg if that's what's needed to move to the next step. . FX for some GR8 news before the end of 2014!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> DH dipped the stick for like a very fast 1,2 count... and i'm laughing like crazy..... WE took a video of it.... Uploading now on you tube... Need your opinion......

What do you see?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> DH dipped the stick for like a very fast 1,2 count... and i'm laughing like crazy..... WE took a video of it.... Uploading now on you tube... Need your opinion......

can u post a pic.for me? My phone acts up sometimes..please?! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Refresh button is my best friend today lol


----------



## ab75

Let us see the video then!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes! Ive been on here just for u for 5hrs! Ur killing me! :haha: Really u are tho!


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy first of all, what is your name?! I'm a little behind on the thread and don't know everyone's names :) How much B6 can you take? I considered taking some but just didn't know if I should, on top of the prenatal/FertilityBlend. FX for you!!!


----------



## melewen

I bet they made some like 45-minute video which will take 4 hours to upload and 44 minutes to watch until at the very end they go..


SURPRISE! :bfp: !!!


----------



## mdscpa

I can't wait for youtube any longer.... Planning to let you see the video first before i say something.. Well maybe later.... Right now a picture will do...

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3435.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> I can't wait for youtube any longer.... Planning to let you see the video first before i say something.. Well maybe later.... Right now a picture will do...
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::bfp:

OMG I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!
THAT PICTURE JUST MADE ME CRY

Congratulations Daphne!!!!!!!! I'm am so over the moon happy for you and dh!!!!

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> I bet they made some like 45-minute video which will take 4 hours to upload and 44 minutes to watch until at the very end they go..
> 
> 
> SURPRISE! :bfp: !!!

Il have to fast forward it first and then go to the beginning lol.

and B-6 I usually take 50mlgs I want to say...maybe 25...ill have to re-check and ill let u know :). My names Mary btw. What's urs? I haven't been able to catch any of the newer ladies names yet. U all joined as I got worse emotionally so I haven't been on nearly as much as I used to be. That'll be changing tho and I'll be on at least more than I have been! I miss chatting with u all!


----------



## melewen

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

FRICK YES. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I can't wait for youtube any longer.... Planning to let you see the video first before i say something.. Well maybe later.... Right now a picture will do...
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::bfp:

I KNEW IT!!! U sooo would have tested positive at least 4 days ago! That's a very nice bfp!! Congrats Daphne! I'm so happy to be apart of ur ttc journey and I wish u the best H&H 9 months u could ever ask for!!! Yay!!! :wohoo:


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I bet they made some like 45-minute video which will take 4 hours to upload and 44 minutes to watch until at the very end they go..
> 
> 
> SURPRISE! :bfp: !!!
> 
> Il have to fast forward it first and then go to the beginning lol.
> 
> and B-6 I usually take 50mlgs I want to say...maybe 25...ill have to re-check and ill let u know :). My names Mary btw. What's urs? I haven't been able to catch any of the newer ladies names yet. U all joined as I got worse emotionally so I haven't been on nearly as much as I used to be. That'll be changing tho and I'll be on at least more than I have been! I miss chatting with u all!Click to expand...

I'm Cheryl! :shakes hand: haha - the forums have gotten to me!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne you just made my day and the waiting for you to pee... then dip the stick... then post was all worth it in the end.

Oh I'm so happy! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

mdscpa said:


> I can't wait for youtube any longer.... Planning to let you see the video first before i say something.. Well maybe later.... Right now a picture will do...
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::bfp:

OMG I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I bet they made some like 45-minute video which will take 4 hours to upload and 44 minutes to watch until at the very end they go..
> 
> 
> SURPRISE! :bfp: !!!
> 
> Il have to fast forward it first and then go to the beginning lol.
> 
> and B-6 I usually take 50mlgs I want to say...maybe 25...ill have to re-check and ill let u know :). My names Mary btw. What's urs? I haven't been able to catch any of the newer ladies names yet. U all joined as I got worse emotionally so I haven't been on nearly as much as I used to be. That'll be changing tho and I'll be on at least more than I have been! I miss chatting with u all!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Cheryl! :shakes hand: haha - the forums have gotten to me!!Click to expand...

Pleasure to 'meet' you Cheryl! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I'm seriously questioning the estrogen/progesterone thing too.

Congrats Daphne!! I knew that was your BFP!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So ladies the moral of the story is to have constant :sex: until you reach the point that you have to take a holiday and sleep for a week without end :rofl:

And that ladies is the key to a nice and strong BFP! and thanks


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> So ladies the moral of the story is to have constant :sex: until you reach the point that you have to take a holiday and sleep for a week without end :rofl:
> 
> And that ladies is the key to a nice and strong BFP! and thanks

Bahahahaha

Is it too much if I make that picture my desktop background? 

Kidding!!!! Or am I....? :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies the moral of the story is to have constant :sex: until you reach the point that you have to take a holiday and sleep for a week without end :rofl:
> 
> And that ladies is the key to a nice and strong BFP! and thanks
> 
> Bahahahaha
> 
> Is it too much if I make that picture my desktop background?
> 
> Kidding!!!! Or am I....? :winkwink:Click to expand...

No it wont be weird at all.... I mean we need to all start our work day off with something positive right :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg omg!!!!!! Congrats, Daphne!!!!!!!!!! Wooohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> So ladies the moral of the story is to have constant :sex: until you reach the point that you have to take a holiday and sleep for a week without end :rofl:
> 
> And that ladies is the key to a nice and strong BFP! and thanks

You're so funny.... I better put that sleepy head symptom in FF...... Constant :sex:, lots of OPKs, Temping, and CM Checking.... And oh, my last bottle of fertilaid worked together with fertileCM and Ovaboost.... And maybe because DH took fertilaid products as well.....

I'm really really happy :cloud9: right now..... Don't know if its really happenning or not....... I'm so glad i have you ladies by my side all through out this TTC....

Edit: Have one more local hpt, FRER and CBD. We decided not to test with FRER after the first test.... Will try to POAS next days to see my progress... I'm planning to start a journal for anyone who's interested and find it helpful....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies the moral of the story is to have constant :sex: until you reach the point that you have to take a holiday and sleep for a week without end :rofl:
> 
> And that ladies is the key to a nice and strong BFP! and thanks
> 
> You're so funny.... I better put that sleepy head symptom in FF...... Constant :sex:, lots of OPKs, Temping, and CM Checking.... And oh, my last bottle of fertilaid worked together with fertileCM and Ovaboost.... And maybe because DH took fertilaid products as well.....
> 
> I'm really really happy :cloud9: right now..... Don't know if its really happenning or not....... I'm so glad i have you ladies by my side all through out this TTC....
> 
> Edit: Have one more local hpt, FRER and CBD. We decided not to test with FRER after the first test.... Will try to POAS next days to see my progress... I'm planning to start a journal for anyone who's interested and find it helpful....Click to expand...

We've sticked by you so far and I would like to be there during the pregnancy! So please let me have the link to your journal when you're ready :hugs:

Ah this is just soooooo amazing! I cannot wait for my own bfp, but at this very moment I am just so happy for you that I cannot even think of myself! :flower:
I hope you'll still stalk my chart :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies the moral of the story is to have constant :sex: until you reach the point that you have to take a holiday and sleep for a week without end :rofl:
> 
> And that ladies is the key to a nice and strong BFP! and thanks
> 
> You're so funny.... I better put that sleepy head symptom in FF...... Constant :sex:, lots of OPKs, Temping, and CM Checking.... And oh, my last bottle of fertilaid worked together with fertileCM and Ovaboost.... And maybe because DH took fertilaid products as well.....
> 
> I'm really really happy :cloud9: right now..... Don't know if its really happenning or not....... I'm so glad i have you ladies by my side all through out this TTC....
> 
> Edit: Have one more local hpt, FRER and CBD. We decided not to test with FRER after the first test.... Will try to POAS next days to see my progress... I'm planning to start a journal for anyone who's interested and find it helpful....Click to expand...
> 
> We've sticked by you so far and I would like to be there during the pregnancy! So please let me have the link to your journal when you're ready :hugs:
> 
> Ah this is just soooooo amazing! I cannot wait for my own bfp, but at this very moment I am just so happy for you that I cannot even think of myself! :flower:
> I hope you'll still stalk my chart :haha:Click to expand...

i'll definitely stick around... and stalk everyone.... :haha: :rofl:

"Sticking together until we all get our BFPs"


----------



## melewen

Couldn't help but notice Daphne had EWCM on 2DPO... so maybe all hope isn't lost! :D If I haven't O'd yet, I think DH and I will both faint


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Now you can finally change your signature to 12th Cycle TTC #1 - :bfp:
:wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Couldn't help but notice Daphne had EWCM on 2DPO... so maybe all hope isn't lost! :D If I haven't O'd yet, I think DH and I will both faint

Just keep at it Cheryl! Daphne did and was man down her whole holiday... look what that got her :)


----------



## ab75

Yaaaaaayyyyy Daphne. Massive congratulations to you both.
Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the live hpt.... DH had to convert the original video (2.5 minutes 350mb) since it was very large youtube is having a hard time....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHAuf86P7-g
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3435.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> Here's the live hpt.... DH had to convert the original video (2.5 minutes 350mb) since it was very large youtube is having a hard time....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHAuf86P7-g

Awwwww! That was too sweet. You guys giggling the whole time!! Almost brought a tear to my little eye :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Going home in 10 minutes. Cannot wait to watch the video!!!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here's the live hpt.... DH had to convert the original video (2.5 minutes 350mb) since it was very large youtube is having a hard time....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHAuf86P7-g
> 
> Awwwww! That was too sweet. You guys giggling the whole time!! Almost brought a tear to my little eye :cry:Click to expand...


We actually thought one of us will cry instead we giggled a lot... And acted crazy.. :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

MDSPCA - Totally awesome the giggles are so funny!!! I am now following you on you tube. I have been doing Vlogs too they can be therapeutic.

Will you do pregnancy Vlogs?


----------



## ab75

Video made me smile. So happy for you xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That video was just too sweet and amazing!!! I dont think that I'll be able to say congrat enough!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again I'm not symptom spotting because at 4dpo I know it is way too early but suddenly I have a sugar aversion. I'm all for sweets and not a salt person. I had a small bite of a chocolate and again I feel like last night... All sickish :nope:


----------



## melewen

Pamela I actually read that high estrogen (from fertilization) could cause the EWCM I was seeing earlier (or I could've just not O'd.. or it could be the FB) so I don't see why it couldn't also give you weird food aversions already!


----------



## mdscpa

Hi ladies.... 2 hours after my hpt i decided to try FRER. Then i saw i only have 1 frer and 2 CBDs, thought i have otherwise. So i decided to use CBD instead using different urine not the one i got + on local hpt. Started the video the moment i put the test on the ipad. Look how fast the result appeared. :happydance:


Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG9lI8AlgLM&feature=youtu.be


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/MyFirstPositiveHPTs_zpsc7910b41.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Again I'm not symptom spotting because at 4dpo I know it is way too early but suddenly I have a sugar aversion. I'm all for sweets and not a salt person. I had a small bite of a chocolate and again I feel like last night... All sickish :nope:

its actually not always necessarily too early at 4dpo. In reality implantation can actually happen as early as 3dpo (it all depends on how quickly the egg gets there but scientists have proved that it can happen at 3dpo or as late as 14dpo...it all depends on the person. I guess that's a huge reason why we see bfps at 6-7dpo. I got my bfp with aiden at 7-8dpo so I may have implanted around 4dpo with aiden. Anywhooo, I just figured id share that with u because I just read a study on it a couple months back. FX ur bfps on its way!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, I found the following which makes sense to me and I'm sticking to it :haha:

*When the egg is released your Progesterone is then produced
Progesterone causes headaches, creamy/tacky.sticky/gooey cervical mucus, bloating, fatigue, breast soreness, water retention, rashes, itchiness, gas, nausea, increase of appetite, (just to name a few) which of course will make one think that they are having early pregnancy symptoms at 1DPO *


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cheryl, I found the following which makes sense to me and I'm sticking to it :haha:
> 
> *When the egg is released your Progesterone is then produced
> Progesterone causes headaches, creamy/tacky.sticky/gooey cervical mucus, bloating, fatigue, breast soreness, water retention, rashes, itchiness, gas, nausea, increase of appetite, (just to name a few) which of course will make one think that they are having early pregnancy symptoms at 1DPO *

this is very much true! Progesterone and pregnancy hormones can cause they same exact symptoms! I absolutely can't stand it! Its not fair! Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Hi ladies.... 2 hours after my hpt i decided to try FRER. Then i saw i have 1 frer and 2 CBDs, thought i have otherwise. So i decided to use CBD instead using different urine not the one i got + on local hpt. Started the video the moment i put the test on the ipad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG9lI8AlgLM&feature=youtu.be

AMAZING! I'm really sooooo happy for you!!!! I could watch your live tests everytime :winkwink:



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Again I'm not symptom spotting because at 4dpo I know it is way too early but suddenly I have a sugar aversion. I'm all for sweets and not a salt person. I had a small bite of a chocolate and again I feel like last night... All sickish :nope:
> 
> its actually not always necessarily too early at 4dpo. In reality implantation can actually happen as early as 3dpo (it all depends on how quickly the egg gets there but scientists have proved that it can happen at 3dpo or as late as 14dpo...it all depends on the person. I guess that's a huge reason why we see bfps at 6-7dpo. I got my bfp with aiden at 7-8dpo so I may have implanted around 4dpo with aiden. Anywhooo, I just figured id share that with u because I just read a study on it a couple months back. FX ur bfps on its way!Click to expand...

Thx Mary! I hope I get it this cycle too... Daphne started my tww on a good note. 
FX for your BFP too! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, I found the following which makes sense to me and I'm sticking to it :haha:
> 
> *When the egg is released your Progesterone is then produced
> Progesterone causes headaches, creamy/tacky.sticky/gooey cervical mucus, bloating, fatigue, breast soreness, water retention, rashes, itchiness, gas, nausea, increase of appetite, (just to name a few) which of course will make one think that they are having early pregnancy symptoms at 1DPO *
> 
> this is very much true! Progesterone and pregnancy hormones can cause they same exact symptoms! I absolutely can't stand it! Its not fair! LolClick to expand...

I know!!! It should be easier on us :brat:


----------



## Jrepp

What a nightmare!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> What a nightmare!!

Are you okay hun?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, I found the following which makes sense to me and I'm sticking to it :haha:
> 
> *When the egg is released your Progesterone is then produced
> Progesterone causes headaches, creamy/tacky.sticky/gooey cervical mucus, bloating, fatigue, breast soreness, water retention, rashes, itchiness, gas, nausea, increase of appetite, (just to name a few) which of course will make one think that they are having early pregnancy symptoms at 1DPO *
> 
> this is very much true! Progesterone and pregnancy hormones can cause they same exact symptoms! I absolutely can't stand it! Its not fair! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I know!!! It should be easier on us :brat:Click to expand...

That's why, if those symptoms persist past 7dpo where the decline is expected it could mean you are producing more progesterone due to fertilization of the egg.... once implanted, hormones will continue to rise...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you are right about me as we were about you being pregnant! Still happy - cannot even imagine how you must feel! :wohoo:


----------



## melewen

Hrmmmm that is interesting BUT I thought that estrogen is what was responsible for EWCM. It's just been watery/wet since this morning and I did read that a BM could cause some to come out.. how has my life gotten so gross? Lol

I took a couple OPKs today just to be sure, and the strip was CLEARLY nowhere close to positive at all, but the super sensitive $ Tree test was basically positive - ugh! 



Just took another $ Tree and got this - 



Ughhhh wtf. What would you ladies do? I'm nearly BD'd out but we could probably fit one or two more in this stretch. Just need a full day off!! Lol

About to take a CB Advanced Digital here in a little while


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I would bd to make sure! FX Cheryl!!
I'm sure o is just around the corner for you (and a bfp)


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Hrmmmm that is interesting BUT I thought that estrogen is what was responsible for EWCM. It's just been watery/wet since this morning and I did read that a BM could cause some to come out.. how has my life gotten so gross? Lol
> 
> I took a couple OPKs today just to be sure, and the strip was CLEARLY nowhere close to positive at all, but the super sensitive $ Tree test was basically positive - ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Just took another $ Tree and got this -
> 
> 
> 
> Ughhhh wtf. What would you ladies do? I'm nearly BD'd out but we could probably fit one or two more in this stretch. Just need a full day off!! Lol
> 
> About to take a CB Advanced Digital here in a little while

I'd have more :sex: after getting positive opk still just to be sure.....


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats mdscpa!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: amazing news xxx


----------



## melewen

Yay.... more sex...... hooray....... 

:D


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Yay.... more sex...... hooray.......
> 
> :D

:wohoo:

Just don't stop until you're sure you Oed. 

This is my longest O in history and we started our :sex: very early thought I'm near my O but ended up having lots until after i got my +opks...

FX TO YOU Cheryl....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

No, I'm not all right but "I'm alive, so I'll survive (that's my motto in life). 

The kids at work have just about driven me to the looney bin and I have had it up to my nostrils with this ankle crap! Yesterday I got all these letters from the insurance company saying some of the medical bills aren't covered because of the medical limit so I called the orthopedic place and they said not only were the bills paid, but I have a $51 credit and should be getting a refund. They switched my adjuster because the surgery sent me into the next settlement bracket.

And when I called to schedule my pt, they have 2 open appointments this month and I am working both of them. I also asked my husband to do the free semen analysis this month and he said sorry he has to work. FRUSTRATED


----------



## Wishing1010

aww, jess! That's all so disheartening :( I hope tomorrow is better at work (almost the weekend!) and that the medical issues resolve quickly. I hate being treated for anything, it always seems to be a nightmare!

I wish DH would decide to miss a bit of work to take that test...I think it would give you both some peace of mind if he would.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I'm really sorry that you are having such a difficult time! I wish and pray that things will ease out on you!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My temp went below the coverline :(
When I took it it was 35.9 and I thought that can't be right as it is suppose to be rising. Took it immediately again and then it was 35.7 I'm assuming this is not good as temps are suppose to be rising?! :nope:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My temp went below the coverline :(
> When I took it it was 35.9 and I thought that can't be right as it is suppose to be rising. Took it immediately again and then it was 35.7 I'm assuming this is not good as temps are suppose to be rising?! :nope:

Don't worry about it so much Pamela. Very early to consider drops at this stage. It will rise back up again tomorrow.... I was like you the first time i temp. After few cycles, i learned to pay attention on my temps starting from 8dpo. You still have plenty of time in this TWW.... ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN.........

FX TO YOU PAMELA....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne. I guess I have my own impatience to blame for my moods this morning. 
I am obsessive in many ways and when I don't know something I want to know... make sense? So now I don't know why it went down as slept in the same pj's as since I've been temping (don't worry though they have been washed since :haha: ) and I did not feel any colder than any other morning.
My temp was taken 15 mins earlier though.

So I go on Dr Google and find many say they had it as implantation dip, other say it was nothing and other say it was just a wacky cycle.. :dohh: the uncertainity is killing me. 

It is 08h55 am and I just want to go back to bed so that I can wake up tomorrow and see if my temp goes up. If it doesn't go back up then obviously there is probably something wrong with my cycle... I'm also having dull cramps on left side again (referred pain from my left ovary which is situated more to the middle of my body than I thought :haha: ) but I cannot count that as anything because it could just be my stupid cysts...

Oh well, how are you feeling this morning Mrs Pregnant?


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's REALLY common to get a dip around 4-5 dpo. It's to do with the corpus luteum I think, can't remember exactly. I would try not to worry about it, not everyone who gets a bfp has steadily rising temps (I didn't, I also had a drop below cover line around 4dpo) and not everyone who has steady high temps is pregnant. Overall I'd try never to analyse one individual temp, only analyse at the end of the cycle when you have the full picture. It becomes way to stressful if you start worrying at one off temps which won't be good for your body. Try to relax now, you've done all you can. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh and it WILL go back up tomorrow I promise!! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks MrsW. I really appreciate you guys and each and every opinion you guys gives me makes me feel better.

How are you doing? How many dpo are you today? We started off as cycle buddies so just wondering if we are close. I'm 5dpo


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm 3dpo today so not too far behind! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cool. Are you going to test early or planning to wait for AF?

I have 1 test so I'm going to try and wait for when af is late... if however my temps show something different and the ladies on here urge me I might cave and test.

Sooooo hoping for a BFP.


----------



## Mrs W 11

What days did you bd, can't see it on your chart? If you've covered all bases I'd say you've got a really good chance!!! 

Since my mmc my lp has been quite short and af always shows about 10-11 dpo so I never get as far as testing sadly. We'll see but I feel the same, if I got to 12-13 dpo and felt pregnant I'd probably test. With my last two pregnancies I've known before I tested at 14 dpo becuase I felt so pregnant!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks Daphne. I guess I have my own impatience to blame for my moods this morning.
> I am obsessive in many ways and when I don't know something I want to know... make sense? So now I don't know why it went down as slept in the same pj's as since I've been temping (don't worry though they have been washed since :haha: ) and I did not feel any colder than any other morning.
> My temp was taken 15 mins earlier though.
> 
> So I go on Dr Google and find many say they had it as implantation dip, other say it was nothing and other say it was just a wacky cycle.. :dohh: the uncertainity is killing me.
> 
> It is 08h55 am and I just want to go back to bed so that I can wake up tomorrow and see if my temp goes up. If it doesn't go back up then obviously there is probably something wrong with my cycle... I'm also having dull cramps on left side again (referred pain from my left ovary which is situated more to the middle of my body than I thought :haha: ) but I cannot count that as anything because it could just be my stupid cysts...
> 
> Oh well, how are you feeling this morning Mrs Pregnant?

Try not to worry (easier said than done) :haha: You're a strong woman you'll get through the wait..... 

i'm ok, feels like im gonna get a fever. DH always put his legs to mine while i take my bbt even before we sleep. He checks whether my legs/arms are hot and he likes it that way. This morning he said I'm very hot (just by the legs :haha:) and i may get higher temp, he was right.... :haha: Lower back (tailbone) starts to hurt last night maybe due to sitting for long hours. We haven't told anyone except you ladies. Just being cautious about it... Still feels like a dream.

I took another test this morning bit darker than yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mrs W 11 said:


> What days did you bd, can't see it on your chart? If you've covered all bases I'd say you've got a really good chance!!!
> 
> Since my mmc my lp has been quite short and af always shows about 10-11 dpo so I never get as far as testing sadly. We'll see but I feel the same, if I got to 12-13 dpo and felt pregnant I'd probably test. With my last two pregnancies I've known before I tested at 14 dpo becuase I felt so pregnant!

I had to be a bit sneaky about the bd because dh thinks we are on a break... little does he know back at the ranch I'm peeing on sticks and checking my bbt :rofl:
Anway I got him all up and going on cd12, 14, 15 (afternoon romp just after my first ever positive opk) and then on cd 16 late afternoon. By then I was satisfied (no pun intended :rofl:) that I got day before o and day of o



mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daphne. I guess I have my own impatience to blame for my moods this morning.
> I am obsessive in many ways and when I don't know something I want to know... make sense? So now I don't know why it went down as slept in the same pj's as since I've been temping (don't worry though they have been washed since :haha: ) and I did not feel any colder than any other morning.
> My temp was taken 15 mins earlier though.
> 
> So I go on Dr Google and find many say they had it as implantation dip, other say it was nothing and other say it was just a wacky cycle.. :dohh: the uncertainity is killing me.
> 
> It is 08h55 am and I just want to go back to bed so that I can wake up tomorrow and see if my temp goes up. If it doesn't go back up then obviously there is probably something wrong with my cycle... I'm also having dull cramps on left side again (referred pain from my left ovary which is situated more to the middle of my body than I thought :haha: ) but I cannot count that as anything because it could just be my stupid cysts...
> 
> Oh well, how are you feeling this morning Mrs Pregnant?
> 
> Try not to worry (easier said than done) :haha: You're a strong woman you'll get through the wait.....
> 
> i'm ok, feels like im gonna get a fever. DH always put his legs to mine while i take my bbt even before we sleep. He checks whether my legs/arms are hot and he likes it that way. This morning he said I'm very hot (just by the legs :haha:) and i may get higher temp, he was right.... :haha: Lower back (tailbone) starts to hurt last night maybe due to sitting for long hours. We haven't told anyone except you ladies. Just being cautious about it... Still feels like a dream.
> 
> I took another test this morning bit darker than yesterday.Click to expand...

I'll try not to worry anymore, promise! 

I'm glad your tests are progressing nicely! Have you got an appointment with dr yet?


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry about your wonky temps, Pamela...are you temping orally or vaginally? Some women, like myself, cannot temp orally due to sleeping with my mouth open sometimes. As soon as I started temping vaginally, I was able to see my clear thermal shift. I'll post one of my oral charts and then one of my vag chart for you to see the diff!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ok so here is my example! Purple line is oral temps and green line is vag temps!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna! That is a big difference!! Wow
Currently I'm temping oraly as I have a normal digital thermometer. If I do get a bbt one (will only order IF af starts) I'll try vaginally. 

It weirds be out a bit though but I'll get over it, I mean I put my finger up there to get cm :rofl:

Are you temping now? Your chart in signature does not show anything?


----------



## Wishing1010

I did temp today, just to see where I'm at, it was a normal pre O temp. I haven't decided if I'm going to temp next week or not. 

It was a bit weird at first temping this way, but you get used to it! I clean my thermometer each morning and put it back by the bed. I do not temp during AF though, I'm afraid of grossness there lol!


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, everyone has said it before but a little reassurance won't hurt :) my temps last cycle literally looked a rollercoaster and I still got my BFP. Try to look at them from an overall range and not the individuals. It will drive you mad! I went looney my first cycle now I'm addicted!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I did temp today, just to see where I'm at, it was a normal pre O temp. I haven't decided if I'm going to temp next week or not.
> 
> It was a bit weird at first temping this way, but you get used to it! I clean my thermometer each morning and put it back by the bed. I do not temp during AF though, I'm afraid of grossness there lol!

Was thinking that I would not temp during af either... rule of thumb would be if it is on days I would not check for cm then those would be the days I would not temp vaginally...

I'll finish my cycle with the oral temps because switching now would probably just be a nightmare seeing that temps are already confusing to me.

I'm just really hoping very badly that I do get my BFP for our 1 year anniversary this cycle and then I don't have to worry about ordering new thermometer etc etc.... Wishful thinking but still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cutieq

Nice progression daphne!


----------



## melewen

Daphne today's temp looks like an almost positive OPK! Awesome!!

Pamela don't worry too much, like everyone has said, but i KNOW all you are looking for is some reassurance. I read a study that said women can implant as early as 3 dpo. And think about it.. Don't you know women on here who've gotten Bfp's at 6-7 dpo?! So that's how! It could be an implantation dip :) or it could be any other number of things! I know how you feel about just trying to basically get through the day til you can temp tomorrow!

Kenna WHOA. That's such a huge difference! I thought about temping vaginally this cycle but didn't for some reason. Now I feel like I wouldn't have had so many weird dips and rises if I had. But I also feel like I might fall asleep temping doing it that way.. Haha!

AFM got solid CH this morning! I feel like my temps will rise again here soon since they're a little low for my liking. I'll take a triphasic pattern if anyone is offering!! :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Today is our 4 year anniversary and I'm hoping for a BFP this month! So, I totally know how you feel Pamela :) fx for anniversary BFP!

Vaginal temping is the best thing I've done thus far in TTC. I never knew if O occurred or not before, now I can tell!


----------



## Wishing1010

Melewen, yay for crosshairs!

Daphne, fantastic progression!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Pamela, everyone has said it before but a little reassurance won't hurt :) my temps last cycle literally looked a rollercoaster and I still got my BFP. Try to look at them from an overall range and not the individuals. It will drive you mad! I went looney my first cycle now I'm addicted!

Thanks Cutie.
I'm still learning about the temping business and today's lesson was to view it as a whole and not just one by one :winkwink:

How are you doing? :hugs:




melewen said:


> Daphne today's temp looks like an almost positive OPK! Awesome!!
> 
> Pamela don't worry too much, like everyone has said, but i KNOW all you are looking for is some reassurance. I read a study that said women can implant as early as 3 dpo. And think about it.. Don't you know women on here who've gotten Bfp's at 6-7 dpo?! So that's how! It could be an implantation dip :) or it could be any other number of things! I know how you feel about just trying to basically get through the day til you can temp tomorrow!
> 
> Kenna WHOA. That's such a huge difference! I thought about temping vaginally this cycle but didn't for some reason. Now I feel like I wouldn't have had so many weird dips and rises if I had. But I also feel like I might fall asleep temping doing it that way.. Haha!
> 
> AFM got solid CH this morning! I feel like my temps will rise again here soon since they're a little low for my liking. I'll take a triphasic pattern if anyone is offering!! :D

Thanks Cheryl... lets be positive and think that it was implantation :haha:
You guys really are the best.



Wishing1010 said:


> Today is our 4 year anniversary and I'm hoping for a BFP this month! So, I totally know how you feel Pamela :) fx for anniversary BFP!
> 
> Vaginal temping is the best thing I've done thus far in TTC. I never knew if O occurred or not before, now I can tell!

Happy Anniversary!!!!! 

Can I get a WHOOP WHOOP for anniversary BFP? :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Daphne today's temp looks like an almost positive OPK! Awesome!!
> 
> Pamela don't worry too much, like everyone has said, but i KNOW all you are looking for is some reassurance. I read a study that said women can implant as early as 3 dpo. And think about it.. Don't you know women on here who've gotten Bfp's at 6-7 dpo?! So that's how! It could be an implantation dip :) or it could be any other number of things! I know how you feel about just trying to basically get through the day til you can temp tomorrow!
> 
> Kenna WHOA. That's such a huge difference! I thought about temping vaginally this cycle but didn't for some reason. Now I feel like I wouldn't have had so many weird dips and rises if I had. But I also feel like I might fall asleep temping doing it that way.. Haha!
> 
> AFM got solid CH this morning! I feel like my temps will rise again here soon since they're a little low for my liking. I'll take a triphasic pattern if anyone is offering!! :D

Oh YAY we are both 5dpo!!! Cycle buddy :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

FX for anniversary :bfp: :wohoo: 

Like me, i'll be celebrating a year in Saudi with my DH tomorrow... 

Spreading :dust: to all of you my :friends:....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

...and soon we will all be pregnant :friends: 
and we will have our own pregnancy thread as well called "Sticking Together Until We All Give Birth" :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> ...and soon we will all be pregnant :friends:
> and we will have our own pregnancy thread as well called "Sticking Together Until We All Give Birth" :yipee:

And i'll be sticking around if you don't mind as our thread says until we all move to that new thread, hopefully soon....

Edit: you can still see my chart by clicking on my FF ticker.. I'll continue with my daily temping to see how it goes. Still learning how it looks like after... I'll start my journal soon... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> ...and soon we will all be pregnant :friends:
> and we will have our own pregnancy thread as well called "Sticking Together Until We All Give Birth" :yipee:
> 
> And i'll be sticking around if you don't mind as our thread says until we all move to that new thread, hopefully soon....
> 
> Edit: you can still see my chart by clicking on my FF ticker.. I'll continue with my daily temping to see how it goes. Still learning how it looks like after... I'll start my journal soon... :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh yes you have to stick around please!!!!!! I need as much advice as I can get and you and Mary are my fertility specialists!!!! :hugs:

Yah, I've gone to the spoiler and then onto FF and chart is still there :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> ...and soon we will all be pregnant :friends:
> and we will have our own pregnancy thread as well called "Sticking Together Until We All Give Birth" :yipee:
> 
> And i'll be sticking around if you don't mind as our thread says until we all move to that new thread, hopefully soon....
> 
> Edit: you can still see my chart by clicking on my FF ticker.. I'll continue with my daily temping to see how it goes. Still learning how it looks like after... I'll start my journal soon... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes you have to stick around please!!!!!! I need as much advice as I can get and you and Mary are my fertility specialists!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Yah, I've gone to the spoiler and then onto FF and chart is still there :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll try my best to give advise (after months of befriending Dr. Google) :haha:

I'm not planning on leaving you ladies here and i didn't remove my chart so you can still stalk it hoping my charts will give some ideas to others...


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Yay.... more sex...... hooray.......
> 
> :D

some women get a slight rise before O so if u have a positive opk, id def say bd if u can! It may just be a second surge...thats usually the case for me when that happens.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mdscpa I've just noticed on your chart how often you bd in the am! Mines the opposite, almost all pm!! X


----------



## mdscpa

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mdscpa I've just noticed on your chart how often you bd in the am! Mines the opposite, almost all pm!! X

Ahh, it's due to me and my DH's work schedule... DH works from Sat-Wed 8:30-2pm and 5-8pm with Thursday as half day. I work from Sat-thursday 1-10pm... That's why we ended up having :sex: before we sleep around midnight to 2am... except Fridays we can try anytime because it's our day-off... Poor DH always having a very short sleep. Me, only waking up for temping after 4 hours of :sleepy:... During DH 3-hour break he sleeps in their office :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh I see!! What jobs do you both do? X


----------



## mdscpa

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh I see!! What jobs do you both do? X

We're both working as accountant..... What about you?


----------



## melewen

OK guys.. more weirdness from me. So..

yesterday: temp above coverline. afternoon got a positive opk then negatives the rest of the day, but strong lines. no food sounds good, AT ALL.

this morning: another higher temp, so FF gave me CH at CD17. took an OPK with FMU (as directed by specific brand), positive--clear positive. took two more a couple hours later, still positive. put the +OPK into FF and instead of removing my CH... moved them to CD15! had some lightheadedness/dizziness after my run and a few times since, like I had with cycle #1 (CP). lots of light cramps, some very light twinges here and there, and boob twinges (new to me!). took another OPK this afternoon with super diluted wee and negative. CM is creamy!!! or dry! nothing fertile to be seen. same weird food thing--nothing sounds good, even when I'm super hungry. probably just because I'm feeling fat lately, lol, and my body I think regulates it that way where I don't eat that much after a period of eating a lot, but when that happens I usually have a lesser appetite/less hunger.

WHAT. 

THE.

HECK.


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> OK guys.. more weirdness from me. So..
> 
> yesterday: temp above coverline. afternoon got a positive opk then negatives the rest of the day, but strong lines. no food sounds good, AT ALL.
> 
> this morning: another higher temp, so FF gave me CH at CD17. took an OPK with FMU (as directed by specific brand), positive--clear positive. took two more a couple hours later, still positive. put the +OPK into FF and instead of removing my CH... moved them to CD15! had some lightheadedness/dizziness after my run and a few times since, like I had with cycle #1 (CP). lots of light cramps, some very light twinges here and there, and boob twinges (new to me!). took another OPK this afternoon with super diluted wee and negative. CM is creamy!!! or dry! nothing fertile to be seen. same weird food thing--nothing sounds good, even when I'm super hungry. probably just because I'm feeling fat lately, lol, and my body I think regulates it that way where I don't eat that much after a period of eating a lot, but when that happens I usually have a lesser appetite/less hunger.
> 
> WHAT.
> 
> THE.
> 
> HECK.

Never tested again after i got my negative OPK. Having your CH moved to CD15 is much better. The :sex: timing will be great.... Let's pray your temp continues to go up and you finally stop testing so you won't be more confused.....

FX Cheryl..... :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Has your body lost its marbles, Cheryl??
I'm confused :shrug:


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Has your body lost its marbles, Cheryl??
> I'm confused :shrug:

YES.
YES IT HAS. Thanks a lot, body!

My temps are just so wonky. But.. ugh. I don't know.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies. I'm a bit confused (again :haha: ) My dog woke me 40 min before mu usual temping time. Reading was 36.2 (normal digital therm) and FF gave me an open circle. I slept till temp time and when I took it again it was 36.5. I don't trust second temp because obviously I moved a bit. I did however use the temp adjuster with my waking temp and got an answer of 36.27 - Do you ladies think it would be better to put the adjusted temp in as 36.3 (rounded off as my therm would have done) or to leave it with open circle?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok no worries, FF friend suggested to not do any adjusting on the chart. Just take the time out and leave temp as it was. Just made a note about temping time :)

:yipee: just 7 days left if I am going to be on a 29 day cycle again


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Morning ladies. I'm a bit confused (again :haha: ) My dog woke me 40 min before mu usual temping time. Reading was 36.2 (normal digital therm) and FF gave me an open circle. I slept till temp time and when I took it again it was 36.5. I don't trust second temp because obviously I moved a bit. I did however use the temp adjuster with my waking temp and got an answer of 36.27 - Do you ladies think it would be better to put the adjusted temp in as 36.3 (rounded off as my therm would have done) or to leave it with open circle?

I'd say, leave it as it is... Use the first temp and not adjust it... Just take a note of it.. :wohoo: for the rise...

FX Pamela..... Just few more days..... :dust:

AFM, finalizing my journal, still learning how to put a ticker for it.. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm a bit confused (again :haha: ) My dog woke me 40 min before mu usual temping time. Reading was 36.2 (normal digital therm) and FF gave me an open circle. I slept till temp time and when I took it again it was 36.5. I don't trust second temp because obviously I moved a bit. I did however use the temp adjuster with my waking temp and got an answer of 36.27 - Do you ladies think it would be better to put the adjusted temp in as 36.3 (rounded off as my therm would have done) or to leave it with open circle?
> 
> I'd say, leave it as it is... Use the first temp and not adjust it... Just take a note of it.. :wohoo: for the rise...
> 
> FX Pamela..... Just few more days..... :dust:
> 
> AFM, finalizing my journal, still learning how to put a ticker for it.. :haha:Click to expand...

Thx.. .07 is not going to bug me too much today. I'm just glad it came back up again.
The only thing that is bothering me is that my temps seem to be close to the coverline the whole time.... It does not rocket up and away like you ladies do... Do you think it is okay as long as it is above the coverline?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm a bit confused (again :haha: ) My dog woke me 40 min before mu usual temping time. Reading was 36.2 (normal digital therm) and FF gave me an open circle. I slept till temp time and when I took it again it was 36.5. I don't trust second temp because obviously I moved a bit. I did however use the temp adjuster with my waking temp and got an answer of 36.27 - Do you ladies think it would be better to put the adjusted temp in as 36.3 (rounded off as my therm would have done) or to leave it with open circle?
> 
> I'd say, leave it as it is... Use the first temp and not adjust it... Just take a note of it.. :wohoo: for the rise...
> 
> FX Pamela..... Just few more days..... :dust:
> 
> AFM, finalizing my journal, still learning how to put a ticker for it.. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thx.. .07 is not going to bug me too much today. I'm just glad it came back up again.
> The only thing that is bothering me is that my temps seem to be close to the coverline the whole time.... It does not rocket up and away like you ladies do... Do you think it is okay as long as it is above the coverline?Click to expand...


You should not worry about it Pamela.... Although i did the same thing this cycle... I was worried why temp didn't hit 98-ish post-o.. I told myself, "OK, maybe this means something. Maybe it's slow for it to have more time to hit 98-ish post 7dpo...". And it did happen...... Maybe the same thing for you hun... What you don't want to see is a dropping temp from 10dpo onwards. 

Have everything crossed for you hun....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Dapne! I appreciate your help.
I'm off to go and subscribe to your journal :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

Journal up and running....


----------



## Wishing1010

So, my doc office had a mobile app that lets you keep track of everything with them. I had never seen the word "infertile" or "infertility" attached to my name....until today. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry Kenna!! :hugs:

I can sort of relate with the pain hun. Like with me hearing cysts and slightly enlarged ovary... Nothing tugs at your heart strings more!

Praying for your BFP this cycle! You deserve it!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> So, my doc office had a mobile app that lets you keep track of everything with them. I had never seen the word "infertile" or "infertility" attached to my name....until today. :cry:

That's just sad Kenna :hugs: I hope they just change it to TTC, Female.

Everything will be ok..... 

FX for you Kenna... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> So, my doc office had a mobile app that lets you keep track of everything with them. I had never seen the word "infertile" or "infertility" attached to my name....until today. :cry:
> 
> That's just sad Kenna :hugs: I hope they just change it to TTC, Female.
> 
> Everything will be ok.....
> 
> FX for you Kenna... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Even DH cried when he saw it, and then he got furious and wants the doc to get rid of that. It's a shock I didn't expect but I know we will get through this.


----------



## melewen

Kenna awww :( so sorry. Hopefully soon it will say... Pregnant, Female!

Though if it said anything but "female" after "pregnant" that would be more out of the ordinary.... :) Love your user pic by the way!!

Pamela right there with you.. temped 2.5 hours early and got a lower temp, about the same as yesterday's, HAD to go to the bathroom - like I could not have slept otherwise, and when I woke up again 2.5 hours later my temp was 97.7. I used an adjuster on the earlier temp, just for sh*ts and giggles, and it was right about 97. So.... whatever. Lol

Also another +OPK this morning. No fertile symptoms otherwise, just twinges and cramps and lightly sore bb's around the nips today (never get that!). So... whatever. That's my catchphrase today, people!!

Drank some Yogi tea last night--the kind that gives you little super zen sayings on the paper tab--and I always look for something meaningful re: TTC and it's always something TOTALLY off the wall. But last night it was "patience pays" so I taped it to the mirror. JUST SAYING. I'm not crazy or anything..... 

:D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think that's sweet Cheryl, patience will pay!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mmm just had a cheese and avo sandwich and it tasted like heaven :) Plus I found a street in our town that is called "Pamela crescent" so I'm famous :haha: All in all a good day so far. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm a bit confused (again :haha: ) My dog woke me 40 min before mu usual temping time. Reading was 36.2 (normal digital therm) and FF gave me an open circle. I slept till temp time and when I took it again it was 36.5. I don't trust second temp because obviously I moved a bit. I did however use the temp adjuster with my waking temp and got an answer of 36.27 - Do you ladies think it would be better to put the adjusted temp in as 36.3 (rounded off as my therm would have done) or to leave it with open circle?
> 
> I'd say, leave it as it is... Use the first temp and not adjust it... Just take a note of it.. :wohoo: for the rise...
> 
> FX Pamela..... Just few more days..... :dust:
> 
> AFM, finalizing my journal, still learning how to put a ticker for it.. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thx.. .07 is not going to bug me too much today. I'm just glad it came back up again.
> The only thing that is bothering me is that my temps seem to be close to the coverline the whole time.... It does not rocket up and away like you ladies do... Do you think it is okay as long as it is above the coverline?Click to expand...

I have seen charts that do both. I think the lower temps have to do with progesterone production. At this point I wouldn't worry, but if all your charts in the future have the same pattern you may want to have it checked. Will your local doc do blood tests for you?



Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> So, my doc office had a mobile app that lets you keep track of everything with them. I had never seen the word "infertile" or "infertility" attached to my name....until today. :cry:
> 
> That's just sad Kenna :hugs: I hope they just change it to TTC, Female.
> 
> Everything will be ok.....
> 
> FX for you Kenna... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Even DH cried when he saw it, and then he got furious and wants the doc to get rid of that. It's a shock I didn't expect but I know we will get through this.Click to expand...

I am sorry Kenna, I know how much that really sucks. Maybe your DHs reaction will push him closer to getting tested himself. At least I hope so.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mmm just had a cheese and avo sandwich and it tasted like heaven :) Plus I found a street in our town that is called "Pamela crescent" so I'm famous :haha: All in all a good day so far. How are you ladies doing?

I'm just laying in bed for now. Hubby doesn't work until 10, so I'm lounging around as long as possible. My plan for the day is to go super crazy cleaning So I can rest tomorrow when he's off.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Jess, thanks for the advice. If my charts follow the same route and I pay privately the local doc would request the tests for me. So I'll def keep that in mind. I hope the cleaning goes / went well (sorry I fell asleep for a few hrs) and enjoy your day off with dh tomorrow!


----------



## Jrepp

The cleaning is going alright. I am trying to scrub away the heart ache that I currently feel, but had to take a break to clean up the flooded kitchen from an overflowed sink. A great friend and a fellow ttcer is going through a very difficult time and my heart breaks for her.

Her and her husband had been trying for 7 years and finally saved up enough money to go through with ivf with icsi due to sperm issues. They had a very successful 2 embryo transfer a little over a week ago. Halfway through their tww her husband tragically passed away in a car accident. He died never knowing if they would have been parents or not. My heart is broken into a million pieces. I don't know what I would do in that situation. I took the car today so my husband wouldn't be driving but please say a prayer for her.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh that is so terrible!! I have goosebumps all over! I'm so sorry for her and she'll be in my prayers!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm having af type cramps and lower back pain... I wish I didn't have cysts so that I could know if this was something new and not wonder if it is just the cysts causing the pain :nope:


----------



## Jrepp

I hope it's something good Pamela. My uterus sits on my back so I always get bad back pain. Your only half ay through the tww so AF type cramps are a good sign.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Jess, I hope so too. They are really uncomfortable though, I'm in bed watching tv and I just cannot get comfy. It might be my imagination but I think they feel different to the pain that the cysts give me. FX

Are you in tww yet? Your chart in your signature doesn't show anymore?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok Jess, your chart shows now. FX for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## melewen

Guys, I'm just.. so so frustrated by my cycle. It doesn't make any sense AT ALL. Not at all. My pre-O temps are throwing off what would be a normal-looking (for me, that is) post-O ordeal but all these +OPKs.. I just don't get it, and it's starting to really bother me. I posted all of the details here..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...053-help-opks-after-o-going.html#post33955995

Super sigh.


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Guys, I'm just.. so so frustrated by my cycle. It doesn't make any sense AT ALL. Not at all. My pre-O temps are throwing off what would be a normal-looking (for me, that is) post-O ordeal but all these +OPKs.. I just don't get it, and it's starting to really bother me. I posted all of the details here..
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...053-help-opks-after-o-going.html#post33955995
> 
> Super sigh.

There are a couple of ideas that I have/seen, but it's difficult to say having not seen the opk's and not being a doctor.

1. The post o opk's are not truly positive, but still dark. Is the test line darker than the control line or the same color? If it's darker then yes, it is still positive, if it's the same color it may not be a true positive.

2. You have a higher LH post ovulation than most people. I have heard that this isn't really a problem in TTC but you may need a less sensitive test.

3. You haven't yet ovulated. I know that your temps jumped but it's possiblr that you kep gearing up to o, but it was delayed.

Here would be my trying to be helpful suggestion: call your doctor and see if they would be willing to do a progesterone check to see if you have actually ovulated.


----------



## melewen

Jrepp said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm just.. so so frustrated by my cycle. It doesn't make any sense AT ALL. Not at all. My pre-O temps are throwing off what would be a normal-looking (for me, that is) post-O ordeal but all these +OPKs.. I just don't get it, and it's starting to really bother me. I posted all of the details here..
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...053-help-opks-after-o-going.html#post33955995
> 
> Super sigh.
> 
> There are a couple of ideas that I have/seen, but it's difficult to say having not seen the opk's and not being a doctor.
> 
> 1. The post o opk's are not truly positive, but still dark. Is the test line darker than the control line or the same color? If it's darker then yes, it is still positive, if it's the same color it may not be a true positive.
> 
> 2. You have a higher LH post ovulation than most people. I have heard that this isn't really a problem in TTC but you may need a less sensitive test.
> 
> 3. You haven't yet ovulated. I know that your temps jumped but it's possiblr that you kep gearing up to o, but it was delayed.
> 
> Here would be my trying to be helpful suggestion: call your doctor and see if they would be willing to do a progesterone check to see if you have actually ovulated.Click to expand...

Thanks for those suggestions!! I think just.. Who knows. At least I think I've discovered my proper O date. I'm going to see the doc at the end of the month for a follow up ultrasound so I probably can't squeeze in another but I guess we'll just see. The OPK lines are mostly the same color but some have been darker. They're posted in my blog below mostly :) thanks jess


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies, hope you are doing well.
7Dpo and I'm still having af type cramps... I lay in bed last night and paid good attention to them to try and see if there is a difference between my current cramps and the ones that the cysts caused me. The cyst pains felt more to my left side and radiated into my left thigh (referred pain as the sonogropher called it and the pain wasn't actually close to my ovary or uterus. when I showed her the area of pain I was surprised to see how far it was from my ovary). These pains however are in the middle (left) and don't feel like the cyst pains. So I'm able to say now these are def different. For a moment last night I thought I wouldn't be able to fall asleep. I'm really hoping it's something


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are doing well.
> 7Dpo and I'm still having af type cramps... I lay in bed last night and paid good attention to them to try and see if there is a difference between my current cramps and the ones that the cysts caused me. The cyst pains felt more to my left side and radiated into my left thigh (referred pain as the sonogropher called it and the pain wasn't actually close to my ovary or uterus. when I showed her the area of pain I was surprised to see how far it was from my ovary). These pains however are in the middle (left) and don't feel like the cyst pains. So I'm able to say now these are def different. For a moment last night I thought I wouldn't be able to fall asleep. I'm really hoping it's something

FX Pamela..... :wohoo: you're half way there already.... FX your temp continues to go up.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne, I know even though halfway it is still early nut I'm very hopeful!!

What constitutes a vivid dream? I dreamt we were braaing and a killer came in and attempted to attack dh, I found an axe and ended up killing the killer... :haha: WTF? What goes on in my head when I sleep?? :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne, I know even though halfway it is still early nut I'm very hopeful!!
> 
> What constitutes a vivid dream? I dreamt we were braaing and a killer came in and attempted to attack dh, I found an axe and ended up killing the killer... :haha: WTF? What goes on in my head when I sleep?? :rofl:

What a nightmare!!!!!!! Hmmm... I don't have a clue about dreams though.. Always thought it's a normal thing....

Forgot to answer about your cramping... I continued cramping post O mainly on my right side as always... However, i also started cramping on my left just 2 days ago....

How's the :holly:?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha so I just checked the tatas :haha:
Feels a bit hard/firm on top... The sides feel something but only if I prod them and the front and nipples nothing even if I squeeze... So not sure if I can call it side boob pain or not. I did mention in a earlier post days ago that I normally don't get any symptoms during tww so I would know if something does change and I'm getting my hopes up. Already so afraid of af showing up, I invested money, heart and soul in this cycle and it already makes me want to cry... At least I'm happy with my temp this morning


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Haha so I just checked the tatas :haha:
> Feels a bit hard/firm on top... The sides feel something but only if I prod them and the front and nipples nothing even if I squeeze... So not sure if I can call it side boob pain or not. I did mention in a earlier post days ago that I normally don't get any symptoms during tww so I would know if something does change and I'm getting my hopes up. Already so afraid of af showing up, I invested money, heart and soul in this cycle and it already makes me want to cry... At least I'm happy with my temp this morning

Mine started on top and on the sides as well and nada on/around the nips. As days go by near end of TWW they get worst and almost near my armpit.. Even told DH that there's a lump when i press it and got myself worried..... I put them on FF not expecting it's one of PG symptoms though. I just blame progesterone for it...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm hoping it gets worse and that is good sign, oh I have lower back ache as well. Feels so much like af, not worried about the witch showing today because I know it is too early and I'm not having a 7 day lp...


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm hoping it gets worse and that is good sign, oh I have lower back ache as well. Feels so much like af, not worried about the witch showing today because I know it is too early and I'm not having a 7 day lp...

Had to check my chart and see what i have at around 7dpo... I recorded boob pain, cramping on right side, headache and fatigue.... 

It won't and you won't have short LP but a missed period and a + hpt.....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope so too, thanks Daphne. I'm out of tampons anyway so I don't want to buy for the next few months :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo! Same signs as Daphne at the same dpo!!! FX, Pamela!!!!!!! Temp is looking good :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Cheryl, I'm sorry this cycle is being confusing!!!! I hope that you will try vaginal temping next cycle. Just try it for one cycle and see how your temps go, if they are still wonky, I would contact your doc. As you saw with my charts, I went from thinking I never O'ed to knowing I did, and it seems to be a good O each month (nice high temps during TWW). Good luck, hun!


----------



## Wishing1010

So, tmi incoming..........ok you have been warned!

So, I dreamt last night that I had loads of ewcm cm and a hint of spotting. The EWCM was just so abundant that when I used the restroom, I couldn't wipe enough to make me feel dry!!! I woke up this morning and instead of Ewcm, I have a crap ton of creamy CM. I believe this is Clomid related but its soooo gross!!! Lol I would have much rather had loads of Ewcm!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If I wasn't in the tww I would have wanted ewcm too, Kenna! 
I hope this is your last cycle trying but only in the sense of getting a sticky :bfp:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> If I wasn't in the tww I would have wanted ewcm too, Kenna!
> I hope this is your last cycle trying but only in the sense of getting a sticky :bfp:

Thank you!!! Same goes for you!!!! And jess!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

FX Kenna that those creamy CM is a good sign....

Are you being monitored or taking a trigger shot this cycle?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> FX Kenna that those creamy CM is a good sign....
> 
> Are you being monitored ot take a trigger shot this cycle?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Monitored yes, trigger no


----------



## TTCHOPES

Good Morning all/Afternoon . . . . . . . . So . . . . . . . I have gotten an even darker Test Line on an OPK CD 16 and 17 . . . . . . a little confused by this . . . . . . . I read all the time about Charting/Checking BBT/CP/CM and all that other good stuff . . . . . . It is the BBT that confirms "O" correct????????? I also made a mistake by getting a Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation Prediction Kit and using it much later in my cycle than I should . . . . . because it is reading Low Fertility (with very solid blue test lines) . . . . . confusing . . . . . So could it be that I needed to give myself a little more time for the Digital to get to know my LH Surge and start earlier in my cycle???????? Is it possible that I missed it????? Any advice would be great ladies . . . . . . I have attached a PIC of the LINE OPK to show the improvement from CD 13/14 . . . . . . . Any advice on how to get the show on the road would be lovely ladies . . . . . . Thanks in advance . . . .
(By the way the test line looks much darker in person) . . . . . .
 



Attached Files:







20141012_000128~2~2.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jrepp

It's possible your body geared up to o on cd 13/14 and for whatever reason didn't and is trying again. Do you temp at all?


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies, I started feeling kind of sick last night. It could be the copious amount of pineapple I've been craving (yesterday I ate half a container of fresh pineapple and drank 3 small cans of pineapple juice). My temp this morning was .2 degrees higher as well. Still feeling kind of sick to my tummy this morning.


----------



## TTCHOPES

Thanks . . . . . Is it possible to that I have a longer LP and I did not O until yesterday? FF changed my O date from CD to 16 to 17 due to Temp . . . .


----------



## mdscpa

TTCHOPES said:


> Good Morning all/Afternoon . . . . . . . . So . . . . . . . I have gotten an even darker Test Line on an OPK CD 16 and 17 . . . . . . a little confused by this . . . . . . . I read all the time about Charting/Checking BBT/CP/CM and all that other good stuff . . . . . . It is the BBT that confirms "O" correct????????? I also made a mistake by getting a Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation Prediction Kit and using it much later in my cycle than I should . . . . . because it is reading Low Fertility (with very solid blue test lines) . . . . . confusing . . . . . So could it be that I needed to give myself a little more time for the Digital to get to know my LH Surge and start earlier in my cycle???????? Is it possible that I missed it????? Any advice would be great ladies . . . . . . I have attached a PIC of the LINE OPK to show the improvement from CD 13/14 . . . . . . . Any advice on how to get the show on the road would be lovely ladies . . . . . . Thanks in advance . . . .
> (By the way the test line looks much darker in person) . . . . . .

Welcome TTCHOPES.. I'm Daphne by the way. I used the same CDB last cycle and this cycle as follows:

*Cycle 11: Started using OPK (ONCE every morning) from CD8-CD15.*

CD8 - CD13 - Blank Circle
CD14 - Solid Face
CD15 - Blank Circle

*Current Cycle 12: Used 2-line test and CBD Advanced (TWICE a day morning and evening) from CD9-CD21.*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/OvulationTests_zps038e243f.jpg

Here you can see my regular opks and notes for CBD Advanced. This time i saw the three stages of the digital. Didn't test again with CBD after getting the solid face. Also, i took them out and i can't even consider the lines as positive but it read it anyway.

I read an article that CBD has some sort of a memory storage about your surges that's why they recommend on using the same reader when you buy test strips for it. So i think testing earlier won't hurt and would help the tester to know you.... 

However, I still believe that the test don't act like this. I think it detects a certain level of hormones (estrogen and LH) for it to give you a flashing/solid smiley like how hpts work. But im no expert, it's just my opinion.

Your 2-line test look absolutely positive to me. I'll have :sex: in the next 2-3 days if i were you.

FX for you hun...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Well ladies, I started feeling kind of sick last night. It could be the copious amount of pineapple I've been craving (yesterday I ate half a container of fresh pineapple and drank 3 small cans of pineapple juice). My temp this morning was .2 degrees higher as well. Still feeling kind of sick to my tummy this morning.

FX Jess.... You're half-way through your TWW like Pamela.... Only 1 week left for your :bfp: :happydance:

I read your previous post and I agree, it's really unfair.... My prayers for Kristy.....


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> FX Kenna that those creamy CM is a good sign....
> 
> Are you being monitored ot take a trigger shot this cycle?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Monitored yes, trigger noClick to expand...

I have everything crossed for you Kenna... Praying this will be your last cycle until after 9 months.....


----------



## melewen

Wishing1010 said:


> Cheryl, I'm sorry this cycle is being confusing!!!! I hope that you will try vaginal temping next cycle. Just try it for one cycle and see how your temps go, if they are still wonky, I would contact your doc. As you saw with my charts, I went from thinking I never O'ed to knowing I did, and it seems to be a good O each month (nice high temps during TWW). Good luck, hun!

My temps are *not* usually wonky so that's what makes this even more confusing! I hope it's not the Fertility Blend acting weird with me. I've heard some women claim it made their cycles anov. but those are just anecdotal as far as I know. I read the study Stanford links to and it seems like it should all be OK but alas. 

Definitely trying vag temping next month!! I didn't really get *how* to.. which makes no sense right? Like.. yeah... it should be intuitive, I know. Hah!

Anyway, Kenna, tons of creamy CM, I'm thinking that is a good sign for pg!! I know the clomid may change things but still, sounds good! I had some cramps this morning and a big dip but it's a little early for anything exciting. Whooooooo knows.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. Kenna, I love your dream. Maybe your brain was thinking egg white but your body was producing creamy! Hopefully o is really close for you!


----------



## Jrepp

TTCHOPES said:


> Thanks . . . . . Is it possible to that I have a longer LP and I did not O until yesterday? FF changed my O date from CD to 16 to 17 due to Temp . . . .

Your LP is going to remain the same give or take a day regardless of when you ovulate. If your ovulation was delayed or you ovulate later in your cycle, it will just push back the start of your next cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shoe I missed a lot during my nap! Still don't know if I'm tired or just lazy... I'm leaning toward lazy!

TTCHopes that opk is a very nice positive!!!!!! Get to bding and fx you catch the egg!!!!

Jess, I hope this is a good sign for you!!!! And I would give anything for a piece of pineapple right now :haha: I love them and stawberries and grapes... Mmm I'm thinking fruit salad :rofl:

Afm still cramping on and off today. Last night was defo the strongest, please please please let me be preggers!


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Shoe I missed a lot during my nap! Still don't know if I'm tired or just lazy... I'm leaning toward lazy!
> 
> TTCHopes that opk is a very nice positive!!!!!! Get to bding and fx you catch the egg!!!!
> 
> Jess, I hope this is a good sign for you!!!! And I would give anything for a piece of pineapple right now :haha: I love them and stawberries and grapes... Mmm I'm thinking fruit salad :rofl:
> 
> Afm still cramping on and off today. Last night was defo the strongest, please please please let me be preggers!

Pamela you had a big dip on 5dpo!! That could be implantation dip right? I had one today on 5dpo too, but my temps are so crazy this month they could just be down for a couple days. Who knows. Guess we'll see tomorrow eh?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, I'm hoping it could have been implantation dip but tread it is not that common just like implantation bleeding so we will see! I'm sure just like mine your temp will go up tomorrow!

I'm tempted to test but I only have 1 and I don't want to waste it so will hold out till af is suppose to be due in 6 or 7 days...

I did however read stories where ladies explained that they had af-like cramps on 6 and 7 dpo and got their bfp's which is same as me and this gived me hope!

Being halfway through now at 7dpo and I can really not think about anything else! I want a baby so badly!!!! I have everything invested right now :cry:

FX for us both! And like you I'll also do vag temping next month but hoping we won't need to :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Love watching you ladies in the TWW! Hopefully we get more BFPs this cycle!

I feel like I'm in my own TWW waiting on my freaking doctors appointment.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Once ttc it seems that all we do is wait, wait for dr, wait for bfp, wait for af, wait for opk order, wait for tomorrow's temp, wait to o... Crazy! :rofl:

Almost there Cutie


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Once ttc it seems that all we do is wait, wait for dr, wait for bfp, wait for af, wait for opk order, wait for tomorrow's temp, wait to o... Crazy! :rofl:
> 
> Almost there Cutie

Definitely! It's so odd not trying. I told DH to have his fun this weekend because next weekend I'm off limits. Never thought id be avoiding bd lol!! 

I had to fight myself not to but an OPK test. Hoping my temps show me O this week so I can know I'm vac to normal! How are you hanging in there? Temps making you feel a little more relaxed?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Strangely the temping does help with the tww. I don't understand much yet but you gals are helping me along nicely. I find it easier with temping not to symptom spot. The cramps are new though so I'm hoping!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh I forgot to ask, why dou you have to abstain from bd? Is it for tests?


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo! My dream came true!!!! Loads of Ewcm is here!!!!!!!!

I cannot wait for your new doc, cutie!!! Going to make all the difference!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: for ewcm, Kenna!!!

Can you maybe dream me up a BFP tonight when you go to bed?? Would be nice :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :wohoo: for ewcm, Kenna!!!
> 
> Can you maybe dream me up a BFP tonight when you go to bed?? Would be nice :haha:

lol!!! I will do it!!!


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh I forgot to ask, why dou you have to abstain from bd? Is it for tests?

Personal choice. I don't seem to have a problem conceiving (every 2-3 months) but I can't hold it past 5 weeks. I can't mentally take another BFP without some tests run to help figure out why it's not sticking. Praying it's an easy fix - like progesterone.


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> Woo! My dream came true!!!! Loads of Ewcm is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cannot wait for your new doc, cutie!!! Going to make all the difference!

Yay ewcm!!!! Next dream - a nice cordial reunion of mr sperm and ms egg!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh I understand Cutie! Hopefully it is an easy fix! Do you think your lining might be too thin? 

AFM having shits and giggles at my 11 month old german shepherd. He is such a big hair shedding ball of love and joy. He always wants to play for other dogs, but now he is standing on the bed looking at himself in the mirror barking and growling like crazy! :rofl: Silly dog


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh I understand Cutie! Hopefully it is an easy fix! Do you think your lining might be too thin?
> 
> AFM having shits and giggles at my 11 month old german shepherd. He is such a big hair shedding ball of love and joy. He always wants to play for other dogs, but now he is standing on the bed looking at himself in the mirror barking and growling like crazy! :rofl: Silly dog

Pups are the best!! They're seriously little humans. I had my uterine lining checked and it was "fine". Everything points to progesterone but I've never had it checked except with this BFP and it was .8. I'm playing dumb with my new doc and letting him check everything from scratch. I don't have a lot of faith in my last doctor. If these tests come back and everything looks normal, I will take matters into my own hands and turn back into a ttc mad (wo)man.

Enjoying my Sunday. Painting my nails, doing laundry and meal prep for the week. Sundays feel like such a fresh start!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you are enjoying your day! I cannot wait for your new doc, I'm sure hell get you pregnant in no time (I mean he'll help you and dh... You get what I mean? :haha: )

Yes they are like humans. My pup is already at like almos 40kgs and not overweight. I love big breed dogs! And my 2 cats are also my babies... You would swear I was lactating because when I touch the fridge door they come screaming for milk :rofl: Sorry I got on a ramble completely off the topic...

I'm rubbing over my chin and I'm not liking the amount of bumps there... Feels like a pimple parade os about to start...


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying your day! I cannot wait for your new doc, I'm sure hell get you pregnant in no time (I mean he'll help you and dh... You get what I mean? :haha: )
> 
> Yes they are like humans. My pup is already at like almos 40kgs and not overweight. I love big breed dogs! And my 2 cats are also my babies... You would swear I was lactating because when I touch the fridge door they come screaming for milk :rofl: Sorry I got on a ramble completely off the topic...
> 
> I'm rubbing over my chin and I'm not liking the amount of bumps there... Feels like a pimple parade os about to start...

Only with ttc, do we get excited about pimples. Hope it's a good sign. You're in the final stretch!

I have a lap dog and want a big god so bad! 

If the doc can get me pregnant and it sticks, bring it on doc :rofl: I've had some weird pelvic pains today, hoping I will O on time and have no delays. So when I'm ready to ttc, we can get busy. Pun intended!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Big dogs sometimes forget how big they are, mine pretends to be a lap dog sometimes.

I hope it is a good sign too, I hate pimples and these ones are all under my skin like blind ones. There are so many! I'm actually just mad I didn't het an invite to the partyt :rofl:

I hope you'll o as normal so that you can see you are back to normal. Once again I'm really sorry for your struggle and heartache :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Kenna awesome!!! And if you're taking requests, I'll take a bfp dream too. Just lump me in with Pamela's, that's fine by me!! :D

Cutie can't wait to hear what your doc says! FX that it's something easy like you mentioned 

Pamela spotty chin eh? I had one right after O and then one closer to the middle, massive ugly one that I'm still dealing with. My sister does face mapping and said it's close enough to the middle that it's probably just all the junk I've been eating. Nothing has sounded good so I've just eaten crap!

AFM took on a big project during this tww to distract myself and built this.... Lol!

https://i60.tinypic.com/9te8fl.jpg

Rounded edges for BB! :ninja:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow Cheryll! That is amazing! I can't even get dh hammered as I'm no good with hammers etc :haha: 

I don't like pimples but if it means I'm preggers I'll take it. When I let the girls out of their cages (boobs out of bra) when I took a bath earlier they felt like they were all in my way! And when I lie on my back to do self breast exam they feel more squishy... Like softer and fattier? Strange old bags of hags hahah

How are you feeling? 

I want to sleep so I can see tomorrow's temp but I just can't fall asleep...


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to ask, why dou you have to abstain from bd? Is it for tests?
> 
> Personal choice. I don't seem to have a problem conceiving (every 2-3 months) but I can't hold it past 5 weeks. I can't mentally take another BFP without some tests run to help figure out why it's not sticking. Praying it's an easy fix - like progesterone.Click to expand...

I had the same thing going on and they found a septum hidden in there. Once they took it out they said I would have no problems conceiving and carrying to term.......that was 6 months ago.



Wishing1010 said:


> Woo! My dream came true!!!! Loads of Ewcm is here!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cannot wait for your new doc, cutie!!! Going to make all the difference!

Awesome sauce!!!!!!! I'm with the other ladies......Dream me up a bfp and send it my way!



melewen said:


> Kenna awesome!!! And if you're taking requests, I'll take a bfp dream too. Just lump me in with Pamela's, that's fine by me!! :D
> 
> Cutie can't wait to hear what your doc says! FX that it's something easy like you mentioned
> 
> Pamela spotty chin eh? I had one right after O and then one closer to the middle, massive ugly one that I'm still dealing with. My sister does face mapping and said it's close enough to the middle that it's probably just all the junk I've been eating. Nothing has sounded good so I've just eaten crap!
> 
> AFM took on a big project during this tww to distract myself and built this.... Lol!
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/9te8fl.jpg
> 
> Rounded edges for BB! :ninja:

What is it?

AFM: hubby and I watched football at my parents and then went shopping because I only have 2 pairs of jeans that fit me right now. I found a really cute pair for $20 in thee maternity section. They don't even look like maternity jeans but they are super comfy and I'll need them some day. We also went to the mall and I fell asleep on the way back home. I've been having some pretty decent kind of cramoing going on alternating sides of my uterus along with a feeling of just being heavy in my lower abdomen. I'm not sure what is going on but I'm 6dpo today.


----------



## melewen

Jess it's a coffeetable! Still have to finish sanding and stain it and weather it. I love it. It's so sturdy! I felt like such a badass making it too.. Ha! Thinking about making a crib..... Someday...... Just saying!


----------



## melewen

The inspiration: https://www.shanty-2-chic.com/2013/03/coffee-table-diy.html


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, would you take orders on the cribs?

Sorry for obsessing ladies, but does my temps look ok so far?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cheryl, would you take orders on the cribs?
> 
> Sorry for obsessing ladies, but does my temps look ok so far?

Your temp is ok, going by the book (dip mid-TWW). I got the same dips at 3,5, and 8dpo... Let's pray your temp will keep rising and stay waaaaaayyyyyyy up there til your :bfp:

FX Pamela.... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, would you take orders on the cribs?
> 
> Sorry for obsessing ladies, but does my temps look ok so far?
> 
> Your temp is ok, going by the book (dip mid-TWW). I got the same dips at 3,5, and 8dpo... Let's pray your temp will keep rising and stay waaaaaayyyyyyy up there til your :bfp:
> 
> FX Pamela.... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, I just cannot help obsessing about them now. Maybe because 10 dpo is sooo close and I don't want it to dip for af. 

Weird question though. I take my temp twice when I wake up just to confirm the reading and I take it immediately after one another. The first temp I take is always higher than the 2nd one... Like this morning first temp was 36.2 and the second time it was 35.7... What is that all about? :shrug:

Weird how you got dips on the exact same dpo's as I am getting them.
I hope I'm pregnant just like you FX


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, would you take orders on the cribs?
> 
> Sorry for obsessing ladies, but does my temps look ok so far?
> 
> Your temp is ok, going by the book (dip mid-TWW). I got the same dips at 3,5, and 8dpo... Let's pray your temp will keep rising and stay waaaaaayyyyyyy up there til your :bfp:
> 
> FX Pamela.... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I just cannot help obsessing about them now. Maybe because 10 dpo is sooo close and I don't want it to dip for af.
> 
> Weird question though. I take my temp twice when I wake up just to confirm the reading and I take it immediately after one another. The first temp I take is always higher than the 2nd one... Like this morning first temp was 36.2 and the second time it was 35.7... What is that all about? :shrug:
> 
> Weird how you got dips on the exact same dpo's as I am getting them.
> I hope I'm pregnant just like you FXClick to expand...

I'd say stick with the first temp... And never do temping right after the first one, you'll just confuse yourself once it changed. What i do is take my temp after lying for about an hour or two and right before sleeping my temp is almost always the same or near my temp in the morning. I've been doing it for a last 3 cycles and it's consistent. That's why I always have an idea of what my temp would be in the morning... Talking about having tons of patience :haha:

Edit: Had to hide my signature. I feel like i shouldn't show it here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, would you take orders on the cribs?
> 
> Sorry for obsessing ladies, but does my temps look ok so far?
> 
> Your temp is ok, going by the book (dip mid-TWW). I got the same dips at 3,5, and 8dpo... Let's pray your temp will keep rising and stay waaaaaayyyyyyy up there til your :bfp:
> 
> FX Pamela.... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I just cannot help obsessing about them now. Maybe because 10 dpo is sooo close and I don't want it to dip for af.
> 
> Weird question though. I take my temp twice when I wake up just to confirm the reading and I take it immediately after one another. The first temp I take is always higher than the 2nd one... Like this morning first temp was 36.2 and the second time it was 35.7... What is that all about? :shrug:
> 
> Weird how you got dips on the exact same dpo's as I am getting them.
> I hope I'm pregnant just like you FXClick to expand...
> 
> I'd say stick with the first temp... And never do temping right after the first one, you'll just confuse yourself once it changed. What i do is take my temp after lying for about an hour or two and right before sleeping my temp is almost always the same or near my temp in the morning. I've been doing it for a last 3 cycles and it's consistent. That's why I always have an idea of what my temp would be in the morning... Talking about having tons of patience :haha:
> 
> Edit: Had to hide my signature. I feel like i shouldn't show it here.Click to expand...

Thanks. I just do it twice actually to confirm that I read it right the 1st time. Don't want to forget my waking temp :haha:

Personally I do not mind your signature on here as I am very happy for you and would not want you to restrict yourself in anyway, if that makes sense? :friends: :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh please please please let this be something... for the last 30-40 mins my mouth has been all watery - producing excess saliva and it's actually making me feel a bit queasy. 
If this is not something I'm going to feel like a complete idiot!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh please please please let this be something... for the last 30-40 mins my mouth has been all watery - producing excess saliva and it's actually making me feel a bit queasy.
> If this is not something I'm going to feel like a complete idiot!!!

You're not an idiot hun.. It's completely normal. Once we really really try to conceive and try to get to know our body we become aware on even the slightest things that happen..... Just try to take notes of that one and try not to think much about it.....you'll know what's normal and what's not later on.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

As a rule I try not to spot anything and just ignore everything until at least 6dp because implantation rarely happens that early. 

If I do fall on this cycle then I would say 6dpo evening was implantation because that was when I had very bad af like cramps.

8 dpo : watery excess saliva making me feel queasy noted :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Cheryl, that table is awesome!!!! Can't wait to see the final product!!!! Very awesome!!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> As a rule I try not to spot anything and just ignore everything until at least 6dp because implantation rarely happens that early.
> 
> If I do fall on this cycle then I would say 6dpo evening was implantation because that was when I had very bad af like cramps.
> 
> 8 dpo : watery excess saliva making me feel queasy noted :)

Your chart is still looking good!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, things still look great!

I had a random spike today. Guessing it's a fluke because I shouldn't O this early.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Pamela, things still look great!
> 
> I had a random spike today. Guessing it's a fluke because I shouldn't O this early.

Cutie, sometimes our bodies react diff after a loss. I know previously it has delayed O for you, but maybe it was early this cycle.


----------



## Jrepp

I know with all of my losses, I ovulated really early the next cycle. I really hope it's a fluke, but just keep checking.

Kenna, any more ewcm?

Pam, your chart still looks good to me!

Mary where are you?

AFM: crashed when we got home from shopping yesterday. Hubby woke me up for th second showing of walking dead. I woke up nauseous again this morning. Temp was 98.24. All of my temps this cycle have been higher than usual. I'm normally in the 97.35 range, this month in the 97.45 range pre o....... 97.75 range post o normally, 98.0 range this month......except these last 2 temps have been 98.23 and 98.24! Weird.


----------



## cutieq

Nice temps Jess. And the nausea. Could be good signs. Walking Dead had me in tears lol. 

I'm up now thinking about this temp and can't back to sleep. So glad I temp so I can know what the heck is going on!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX that your higher temps means something good this cycle Jess!

I'm having a lot of burping today as well whenever I eat something. I'm feeling like I want to throw up but at the same don't... Does that even make any sense? :shrug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I know with all of my losses, I ovulated really early the next cycle. I really hope it's a fluke, but just keep checking.
> 
> Kenna, any more ewcm?
> 
> Pam, your chart still looks good to me!
> 
> Mary where are you?
> 
> AFM: crashed when we got home from shopping yesterday. Hubby woke me up for th second showing of walking dead. I woke up nauseous again this morning. Temp was 98.24. All of my temps this cycle have been higher than usual. I'm normally in the 97.35 range, this month in the 97.45 range pre o....... 97.75 range post o normally, 98.0 range this month......except these last 2 temps have been 98.23 and 98.24! Weird.

I had a very fast O after my loss as well. 

sorry I haven't been on much. Ive been trying my absolute best not to obsess or symptom spot so ive been trying to keep b&b AND Dr. Google to a minimum of 2-3 days /wk. Lol. It may sound silly but being off of the internet makes time go by quicker in the ttc world for me and I keep myself from thinking..."hey, I have that too! Maybe its a symptom!" lol. Ive still been keeping track of most of the things that "stick out to me" on my chart though. I think I'm still recuperating from that baby shower still. :(. I really cant explain how much that specific shower tore me to pieces. Ive been starting to REALLY feel better so hopefully you'll be hearing from me more on here again. I miss you! How have you been Jess? I feel so behind on everyone! 

Af is due for me in 3 days and I have yet to use a frer! Wooo!! Lol. Thats super good for me! So I'm going to either test tomo if my temp goes up a little or ill just wait to see if AF is a no show. This cycle I didn't truly let my TWW start "in my mind" until about 8dpo so this is a short tww for me mentally lol :). FX for good things to come before the end of 2014!!


----------



## cutieq

Maybe it is an early O in which case instead of avoiding my fertile window, we hit smack dab in the middle of it. :dohh: I normally take 2-3 cycles before my body is ready for my BFP again so I'm not thinking much into this cycle even if it is O. At least this go round I'm under a doctors care.

Mary, I have a baby shower at work for TWO pregnant women. I night casually be sick that day if u can't stomach it.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi:

I know its been a while since I posted in this topic so I hope some of you remember me??? I just wanted to update you all on my appointment wih my Gynae last week..

I have clomid....! :happydance:

I am about to start clomid 50mg this month, but im going on provera on the 16th October for 7 days to bring on af. My last period was only light and spotty so my Gynae wants me to induce a bleed so I can start my clomid. I do have my periods on metformin though.

Im nervous as I don't know if it will work or not I have PCOS and im taking metformin 1500mg at the moment too. Since starting metformin in May 2014 I had af... Late May into early June, then again in July then in August and very light/brown spotting in September probably why he wants me on provera, apparently I need to have a regular flowing af to start clomid on CD 2 

And according to my Gynae he thinks I ovulated on my own in my June cycle. Its only once so far this year but a start.. could 50mg clomid work?

Also the box of my clomid says take one a day for five days starting on CD 2. and then is says... increase to two tablets (100mg) if necessary.... How do I know when is it necessary to up my dose.. I only have on box of clomid (6 months worth of 50mg tablets)

.....:dohh: ....


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I just broke and did a wondfo and got an EXTREMELY faint line. BUT I wont believe it one bit until I see a line on frer so we'll see what frer says. I'm always the first to admit how bad wondfos are for immediate evaps so I'm going to take my own advice on this one. Ill do a frer tonight or tomorrow a.m just to see if that was an evap or not lol. As I said to Kenna, I'm not getting my hopes up but I'm being hopeful! . Fx! Ill ask Kenna to post the pic for u guys to examine lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> So I just broke and did a wondfo and got an EXTREMELY faint line. BUT I wont believe it one bit until I see a line on frer so we'll see what frer says. I'm always the first to admit how bad wondfos are for immediate evaps so I'm going to take my own advice on this one. Ill do a frer tonight or tomorrow a.m just to see if that was an evap or not lol. As I said to Kenna, I'm not getting my hopes up but I'm being hopeful! . Fx! Ill ask Kenna to post the pic for u guys to examine lol

FX Mary....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> So I just broke and did a wondfo and got an EXTREMELY faint line. BUT I wont believe it one bit until I see a line on frer so we'll see what frer says. I'm always the first to admit how bad wondfos are for immediate evaps so I'm going to take my own advice on this one. Ill do a frer tonight or tomorrow a.m just to see if that was an evap or not lol. As I said to Kenna, I'm not getting my hopes up but I'm being hopeful! . Fx! Ill ask Kenna to post the pic for u guys to examine lol

Hope so Mary!!! Kenna, give us that pic!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary's test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary's test inverted!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Maybe it is an early O in which case instead of avoiding my fertile window, we hit smack dab in the middle of it. :dohh: I normally take 2-3 cycles before my body is ready for my BFP again so I'm not thinking much into this cycle even if it is O. At least this go round I'm under a doctors care.
> 
> Mary, I have a baby shower at work for TWO pregnant women. I night casually be sick that day if u can't stomach it.

that's kinda how this one was except it was one shower but ALL three pregnant friends thats ive been broken hearted about since their announcements were there! I was fine with my two bffs but once the pregnant little sister walked in I said to dh "I dont think I can do this". Thank god it was a jack and Jill! That def helped me having dh there! I honestly wouldn't go if I were u. I thought I could handle it but it tore me up. U may be different than me though. I have now made it clear that I can't handle any more baby showers until after my own bfp. It sounds selfish but its for my sanity, u know?


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it is an early O in which case instead of avoiding my fertile window, we hit smack dab in the middle of it. :dohh: I normally take 2-3 cycles before my body is ready for my BFP again so I'm not thinking much into this cycle even if it is O. At least this go round I'm under a doctors care.
> 
> Mary, I have a baby shower at work for TWO pregnant women. I night casually be sick that day if u can't stomach it.
> 
> that's kinda how this one was except it was one shower but ALL three pregnant friends thats ive been broken hearted about since their announcements were there! I was fine with my two bffs but once the pregnant little sister walked in I said to dh "I dont think I can do this". Thank god it was a jack and Jill! That def helped me having dh there! I honestly wouldn't go if I were u. I thought I could handle it but it tore me up. U may be different than me though. I have now made it clear that I can't handle any more baby showers until after my own bfp. It sounds selfish but its for my sanity, u know?Click to expand...

it's not selfish. you do what you have to do for your sanity. one day someone will not be able to stomach our baby showers :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats very true cutie! :)


----------



## Jrepp

I am purposefully not going to several baby showers for just that reason. 

Mary - I'm doing alright. 7dpo today. Scheduled Ronny for a free semen analysis next Tuesday so hopefully he can get off work and go! I think I see a line but I'm not 100% certain. Keep us updated


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I am purposefully not going to several baby showers for just that reason.
> 
> Mary - I'm doing alright. 7dpo today. Scheduled Ronny for a free semen analysis next Tuesday so hopefully he can get off work and go! I think I see a line but I'm not 100% certain. Keep us updated

Thats awesome you got him a free SA! I hope everything goes 100% fine! I know Daphne's dh took fertilaid for men and it increased his count alot. I was thinking about starting dh on it just for the heck of it for the cycle before, the cycle of, and the cycle after my repeat hsg just to up the odds If my tube shows as clear as I expect :). FX! I think ur dhs SA will go great though, I really do. Have you looked into the serrapeptase that I'm taking yet? Itd just help prevent any scar tissue from growing back in the mean-time, you know? I pray for you every day Jess. Our bfps are coming before the end of this year! Our very *sticky* BFPS! Only a couple/few more days until you may see yours! :) FX FX FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

Yes, when DH had his had his first SA, he was already taking Fertilaid, Motility Boost, and Count Boost for 2 months. So we really have no clue if it helped his :spermy: or not. But DH feels it did. Then this cycle his new order of 4-mos supply of said meds arrived late for like 2 weeks before my O. He did start taking them thinking that at least it might help some of his future swimmers in some ways while we plan on doing a lot of :sex:... Right now he is just finishing a bottle of them and keep the remaining 3-month supply. It expires in 2017 so he can still use them by then.

Oh, i also used fertilaid, ovaboost, fertileCM from our previous order just in case, maybe it helped me as well...

We're definitely gonna order another batch of these meds (for women) in the near future. And going to stick with it.


----------



## cutieq

the month my hubs took fertilaid, his "finish" was extreme and he said it felt like he has more spermies, so we'll definitely be taking that again.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> the month my hubs took fertilaid, his "finish" was extreme and he said it felt like he has more spermies, so we'll definitely be taking that again.

Ooo, maybe the thoughts of an even better finish will coax my DH into it!!!


----------



## MolGold

OMG I cant believe I missed your BFP Daph! :) Awesome! Ive been away from BnB awhile but great news to come back to !!

Hoping for more BFPs ladies.. FX Jess, cutie, Pam, Kenna :)

Test again Mary :) I see the faint line!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> the month my hubs took fertilaid, his "finish" was extreme and he said it felt like he has more spermies, so we'll definitely be taking that again.

Same as DH he even said a lot of times like it felt like his peeing inside me :haha::rofl: esp when he hold it for 5-6 days before our first :sex: after my period :haha:. Even with a hold of just 2 days..... That's why he liked those meds.


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> OMG I cant believe I missed your BFP Daph! :) Awesome! Ive been away from BnB awhile but great news to come back to !!
> 
> Hoping for more BFPs ladies.. FX Jess, cutie, Pam, Kenna :)
> 
> Test again Mary :) I see the faint line!!

Thanks MolGold... Whoa, you're already 9 weeks!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MolGold

mdscpa said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> OMG I cant believe I missed your BFP Daph! :) Awesome! Ive been away from BnB awhile but great news to come back to !!
> 
> Hoping for more BFPs ladies.. FX Jess, cutie, Pam, Kenna :)
> 
> Test again Mary :) I see the faint line!!
> 
> Thanks MolGold... Whoa, you're already 9 weeks!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes :) waiting for 1st tri to be over :)
ATB you shall get great betas tommorow :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome back SarahLou, I haven't forgotten you :hugs: I unfortunately don't know anything about the meds that dr has prescribed so hopefully the other ladies one here who has used clomid can be of some assistance! 

Mary, I see something faint there! I cannot wait for your next test! FX FX :dust:

AFM I am seriously bushed! Work has been an biatch so I'm not sure if I'm tired as a symptom or if I'm just tired from being driven like a slave :sleep:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks for the info on the fertilaid ladies! I'm def going to give it a try for dh and myself if this cycles a bust. Can't hurt any!! 

Molgold, ill def retest tonight or tomorrow am at the latest with frer and see what happens. If frers BFN, then I'll know the wondfo had to of been an evap...well more than likely...I literally will be at a loss of words if my bfp happens before my repeat HSG because I honestly expect it to happen the month/month after my hsg (FX!) but I'm definitely praying hard that it comes first! Itd truly be a miracle. FX FX! I will NOT allow myself to get too hopeful unless frer shows a line tho.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Welcome back SarahLou, I haven't forgotten you :hugs: I unfortunately don't know anything about the meds that dr has prescribed so hopefully the other ladies one here who has used clomid can be of some assistance!
> 
> Mary, I see something faint there! I cannot wait for your next test! FX FX :dust:
> 
> AFM I am seriously bushed! Work has been an biatch so I'm not sure if I'm tired as a symptom or if I'm just tired from being driven like a slave :sleep:

ugh. Ive been super tired this past wk! Its been awful! FX it leads to something good and not just stupid hormones...for both of us!! Ive been keeping an eye on your chart...fx! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Mary, I'm hoping and praying very hard it leads to something good for us both!

So by keeping an eye on my chart what would you say? :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Uhm okay... Just saw my face in the mirror now and I'm am barely surviving the pimple parade's attack! They are everywhere over my chin and my poor jawline is not being spared either... This better be something otherwise these pimples aint worth it!


----------



## cutieq

Pamela I think it looks good. Hopefully you get a nice high temp tomorrow.


----------



## brighteyez73

MDSPCA - Why are you hiding your signature? I am happy with the fact that you are pregnant it is hope and inspiration. I totally agree with Wannabubba.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Brighteyez, I see crosshairs on your chart, have you guys tried this cycle while waiting for ivf or am I missing something?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Cutie, I'm hoping for a sky scraper rise tomorrow like your one today :)


----------



## mdscpa

brighteyez73 said:


> MDSPCA - Why are you hiding your signature? I am happy with the fact that you are pregnant it is hope and inspiration. I totally agree with Wannabubba.

Okay, I just feel like maybe it might let some people down... You and Pamela were right. I should think of it as inspiration to others....


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Brighteyez, I see crosshairs on your chart, have you guys tried this cycle while waiting for ivf or am I missing something?


No we didn't try this cycle. I think the BCP's had my temp funky and jacked up this cycle so I really haven't been paying them any mind just keep temping because I am in the habit. LOL


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, we are all in this together and I def am not holding it against your for falling pregnant before we did :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well I'm still keeping FX for your IVF, you'll be preggers in no time :yipee:


----------



## cutieq

Daphne, I agree. Show it proud! We're all happy for you!! 

Pamela, I didn't want my temp rise :rofl: you can have it. Im curious to see what tomorrow looks like. My body just does what it wants apparently.

Now I can't stop googling early ovulation after a cp.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Curse Dr Google! Hahahah

And thanks very much for the rise! I'll take great care of it! Promise :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'll take the rise too, cutie!!! Pamela and I can split it! Hehehe


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll gladly share with you Kenna, there is more than enough there :haha:

I've been meaning to ask you if you've had any good dreams lately... :winkwink:


----------



## kealz

mdscpa said:


> Hi ladies.... 2 hours after my hpt i decided to try FRER. Then i saw i only have 1 frer and 2 CBDs, thought i have otherwise. So i decided to use CBD instead using different urine not the one i got + on local hpt. Started the video the moment i put the test on the ipad. Look how fast the result appeared. :happydance:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG9lI8AlgLM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/MyFirstPositiveHPTs_zpsc7910b41.jpg

Congratulations!!!!! :D :D :D So happy for you, Daphne! xxx

Much baby dust to everyone - every day waiting is a day closer to your bfp. :) x


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I am purposefully not going to several baby showers for just that reason.
> 
> Mary - I'm doing alright. 7dpo today. Scheduled Ronny for a free semen analysis next Tuesday so hopefully he can get off work and go! I think I see a line but I'm not 100% certain. Keep us updated
> 
> Thats awesome you got him a free SA! I hope everything goes 100% fine! I know Daphne's dh took fertilaid for men and it increased his count alot. I was thinking about starting dh on it just for the heck of it for the cycle before, the cycle of, and the cycle after my repeat hsg just to up the odds If my tube shows as clear as I expect :). FX! I think ur dhs SA will go great though, I really do. Have you looked into the serrapeptase that I'm taking yet? Itd just help prevent any scar tissue from growing back in the mean-time, you know? I pray for you every day Jess. Our bfps are coming before the end of this year! Our very *sticky* BFPS! Only a couple/few more days until you may see yours! :) FX FX FX!!Click to expand...

The trick at this point is getting him to go during a lunch break because he has to work. It seems as if he is willing to go do this though. I haven't even looked into it honestly. At this point, if the doctor hasn't told me to take it, I'm not going to. I don't want to screw something up before I go in for my follow up appointment. I am contemplating scheduling with another fertility clinic though for a second more thorough opinion. The lady that I spoke to on the phone went through fertility issues of her own and said that her recommendations would be to do a repeat sis to rule out the possibility of scar tissue, recheck blood levels and start me on low dose fertility meds to help me ovulate multiple eggs. I just haven't spoken to my other doctor about it.



brighteyez73 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez, I see crosshairs on your chart, have you guys tried this cycle while waiting for ivf or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> No we didn't try this cycle. I think the BCP's had my temp funky and jacked up this cycle so I really haven't been paying them any mind just keep temping because I am in the habit. LOLClick to expand...

What are all of your dates? I watched your video on YouTube, but it escapes me now.



cutieq said:


> Daphne, I agree. Show it proud! We're all happy for you!!
> 
> Pamela, I didn't want my temp rise :rofl: you can have it. Im curious to see what tomorrow looks like. My body just does what it wants apparently.
> 
> Now I can't stop googling early ovulation after a cp.

It looks like roughly the right day for ovulation to have occurred. We're you monitoring your signs?


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I am purposefully not going to several baby showers for just that reason.
> 
> Mary - I'm doing alright. 7dpo today. Scheduled Ronny for a free semen analysis next Tuesday so hopefully he can get off work and go! I think I see a line but I'm not 100% certain. Keep us updated
> 
> Thats awesome you got him a free SA! I hope everything goes 100% fine! I know Daphne's dh took fertilaid for men and it increased his count alot. I was thinking about starting dh on it just for the heck of it for the cycle before, the cycle of, and the cycle after my repeat hsg just to up the odds If my tube shows as clear as I expect :). FX! I think ur dhs SA will go great though, I really do. Have you looked into the serrapeptase that I'm taking yet? Itd just help prevent any scar tissue from growing back in the mean-time, you know? I pray for you every day Jess. Our bfps are coming before the end of this year! Our very *sticky* BFPS! Only a couple/few more days until you may see yours! :) FX FX FX!!Click to expand...
> 
> The trick at this point is getting him to go during a lunch break because he has to work. It seems as if he is willing to go do this though. I haven't even looked into it honestly. At this point, if the doctor hasn't told me to take it, I'm not going to. I don't want to screw something up before I go in for my follow up appointment. I am contemplating scheduling with another fertility clinic though for a second more thorough opinion. The lady that I spoke to on the phone went through fertility issues of her own and said that her recommendations would be to do a repeat sis to rule out the possibility of scar tissue, recheck blood levels and start me on low dose fertility meds to help me ovulate multiple eggs. I just haven't spoken to my other doctor about it.
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez, I see crosshairs on your chart, have you guys tried this cycle while waiting for ivf or am I missing something?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we didn't try this cycle. I think the BCP's had my temp funky and jacked up this cycle so I really haven't been paying them any mind just keep temping because I am in the habit. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> What are all of your dates? I watched your video on YouTube, but it escapes me now.
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, I agree. Show it proud! We're all happy for you!!
> 
> Pamela, I didn't want my temp rise :rofl: you can have it. Im curious to see what tomorrow looks like. My body just does what it wants apparently.
> 
> Now I can't stop googling early ovulation after a cp.Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like roughly the right day for ovulation to have occurred. We're you monitoring your signs?Click to expand...

I normally O on CD19 or 20 so I wasn't looking out for anything this soon. I was just blindly taking temps.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary's test inverted!

I see something! 

FX FX FX FX Mary!!! <3 <3


----------



## cutieq

aaand now I'm cramping so I guess it could be O :dohh: super interested to see tomorrow's temps.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'll gladly share with you Kenna, there is more than enough there :haha:
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you if you've had any good dreams lately... :winkwink:

No, I cannot recall my dreams last night :( boo!!!!

And no more CM at all today, but I usually am drier the day after BD. I'm sure I'll see more tomorrow before we BD again!


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.... 2 hours after my hpt i decided to try FRER. Then i saw i only have 1 frer and 2 CBDs, thought i have otherwise. So i decided to use CBD instead using different urine not the one i got + on local hpt. Started the video the moment i put the test on the ipad. Look how fast the result appeared. :happydance:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG9lI8AlgLM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/MyFirstPositiveHPTs_zpsc7910b41.jpg
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! :D :D :D So happy for you, Daphne! xxx
> 
> Much baby dust to everyone - every day waiting is a day closer to your bfp. :) xClick to expand...

Thanks Keals... How are you doing? How far along are you?


----------



## melewen

Daphne just saw you were taking Fertility Blend this cycle. Did you feel like it changed your cycle at all? Did you have issues before? I'm having the weirdest temps now and not even sure when I O'd and this is the first month I've been on FB. I've heard rave reviews and cautionary tales both


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Daphne just saw you were taking Fertility Blend this cycle. Did you feel like it changed your cycle at all? Did you have issues before? I'm having the weirdest temps now and not even sure when I O'd and this is the first month I've been on FB. I've heard rave reviews and cautionary tales both

Hi Cheryl, just wanted to reply before we finally hit the bed.... I didn't take FB. Just fertilaid, ovaboost and fertilCM... My cycle is so irregular ranging from 21-35 days. And i was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago. That same year i was put on clomid to try to check if my body will respond in preparation for DH vacation. But that one was :bfn: DH arrive in the country a day late for my O... Also, i dont get much fertile CM when im not taking any meds... So Dh searched the net and found those meds to help my body prior to seeing a doctor here we tried for two months still :bfn: then we went to see a doctor so random tests were made both of us are ok except that i O very weak at that time. The she put me on clomid for two months Which made my cycle longer. Again :bfn:....:cry: then she asked us to have a break from meds for like 1-2 mos before seeing her again. I developed cyst as well during my last clomid cycle. August cycle came and very short because thats unmedicated only taking metformin due to my having PCOS history. DH immediately ordered his fertilaid meds and topd me to try and take my left over ferilaid products before he orders my 3-4 mos supply like he has.... So i stopped metformin and started fertilaid. It helped me with great amount of fertile CM and have stronger cramps around the time of O, which is usual whenever i take meds... Also, i noticed that my temp were so stable pre-o this cycle made me wonder before that maybe something is up.... :D They say fertilaid takes effect after about 6mos of use i used my 2 month supply for 3 cycles :D. DH finished 2 month supply before his SA and in his 3rd bottles this cycles.. So maybe it worked for us after taking them for 3 months.

Maybe your body is adjusting with FB like i did the first time. It gave me the lobgest cycle, 35days with i guess 2 weeks of having brown stain that i dont consider spotting.... Still we decided to use it this cycle just in case it will help and it finally paid off... Hope yours works as well...

:dust:


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Daphne just saw you were taking Fertility Blend this cycle. Did you feel like it changed your cycle at all? Did you have issues before? I'm having the weirdest temps now and not even sure when I O'd and this is the first month I've been on FB. I've heard rave reviews and cautionary tales both
> 
> Hi Cheryl, just wanted to reply before we finally hit the bed.... I didn't take FB. Just fertilaid, ovaboost and fertilCM... My cycle is so irregular ranging from 21-35 days. And i was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago. That same year i was put on clomid to try to check if my body will respond in preparation for DH vacation. But that one was :bfn: DH arrive in the country a day late for my O... Also, i dont get much fertile CM when im not taking any meds... So Dh searched the net and found those meds to help my body prior to seeing a doctor here we tried for two months still :bfn: then we went to see a doctor so random tests were made both of us are ok except that i O very weak at that time. The she put me on clomid for two months Which made my cycle longer. Again :bfn:....:cry: then she asked us to have a break from meds for like 1-2 mos before seeing her again. I developed cyst as well during my last clomid cycle. August cycle came and very short because thats unmedicated only taking metformin due to my having PCOS history. DH immediately ordered his fertilaid meds and topd me to try and take my left over ferilaid products before he orders my 3-4 mos supply like he has.... So i stopped metformin and started fertilaid. It helped me with great amount of fertile CM and have stronger cramps around the time of O, which is usual whenever i take meds... Also, i noticed that my temp were so stable pre-o this cycle made me wonder before that maybe something is up.... :D They say fertilaid takes effect after about 6mos of use i used my 2 month supply for 3 cycles :D. DH finished 2 month supply before his SA and in his 3 bottles this cycles.. So maybe it worked for us after 3'taking 3 months supply.
> 
> Maybe your body is adjusting with FB like i did the first time. It gave me the lobgest cycle, 35days with i gues 2 weeks of having brown stain that i dont consider spotting.... Still we decided to use it this cycle just in case it will help and it finally paid off... Hope yours works as well...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ah thanks for such a detailed response! Very interesting. This is the first month taking it and I wonder how FB and Fertilaid differ. My cycles are usually normal and temps stable but now they're nuts! But you're right, could just be getting used to it. I DID have a ton of fertile cm though which was awesome. I wonder which herb causes that? I also drank grapefruit juice and took EPO but had taken the EPO the month before too


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies. How's everyone?

I just need to say thanks to everybody for your support esp. Mary for recommending to start temping and to try HSG wouldn't know about it if you never mentioned it... Praying you all get :bfp: as well... Just can't wait to hear about it....

:friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm okay today. Suddenly not so hopeful anymore for this cycle :nope: not sure if it is because my temps don't "lool" pregnant or maybe because I'm waiting to see dr with my u/s report. Read it again now and makes me want to cry all over again "multiple cysts seen on left ovar and ovary is slightly enlarged" :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm okay today. Suddenly not so hopeful anymore for this cycle :nope: not sure if it is because my temps don't "lool" pregnant or maybe because I'm waiting to see dr with my u/s report. Read it again now and makes me want to cry all over again "multiple cysts seen on left ovar and ovary is slightly enlarged" :cry:

Hang in there girl. Your temp still looks good it didn't drop. Don't worry about the cyst, it might be gone by now. I developed cysts myself on my last cycle of clomid after two months here i am.

FX Pamela....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne. I'll hear what dr says is the way forward and let you ladies know later. I saw something else on report that said endometrium smooth and 0.9cm, will have to ask about that because silly me doesn't know what they mean by the 0.9 cm?? Any ideas from you guys in the mean time?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne. I'll hear what dr says is the way forward and let you ladies know later. I saw something else on report that said endometrium smooth and 0.9cm, will have to ask about that because silly me doesn't know what they mean by the 0.9 cm?? Any ideas from you guys in the mean time?

I guess it's your lining measurement and 0.9cm is translated as 9mm which is good for implantation... When i was on clomid, it made my lining thin only 7mm they wanted it to be at least 8mm to 12mm for successful implantation that's why doc put me on Duphaston (progesterone supplements) to help thicken it. Bad side, it made my LP longer.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx, so in the best case scenario my ovary was slighlt enlarged due to ovulation and I have a good lining for implantation. Hopefully all that happened. Not much to report symptom wise for today though. My ticker in signature says 4 days till testing so hopefully I'll make it that far with no af and bfp. FX


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx, so in the best case scenario my ovary was slighlt enlarged due to ovulation and I have a good lining for implantation. Hopefully all that happened. Not much to report symptom wise for today though. My ticker in signature says 4 days till testing so hopefully I'll make it that far with no af and bfp. FX

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, Pamela! i hope that the doc gives you good news instead of anything else!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I like this dr :)
He says my lining is normal as it should be, right ovary no problems and has good bedside manner. The cysts most probably started acting up again due to hormones as I'm not on birth control anymore to regulate me. He suggest having baby first if this is what I want and then he has a change of birth control pills he thinks would help. I have to now just monitor myself regarding pain to see if repeat u/s is required to rule out that the cysts has grown. He feels that I should not have problem with ttc at the moment. I'll now have to talk to dh about skipping NTNP so that we can have baby and then go back on birth control. Please keep fx that if I'm not preggers already dh is up for trying full on and not just ntnp


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Good luck, Pamela! i hope that the doc gives you good news instead of anything else!!!!

:wohoo:.... That temp drop is awesome Kenna..... Hope you're very near O....


FX..... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I like this dr :)
> He says my lining is normal as it should be, right ovary no problems and has good bedside manner. The cysts most probably started acting up again due to hormones as I'm not on birth control anymore to regulate me. He suggest having baby first if this is what I want and then he has a change of birth control pills he thinks would help. I have to now just monitor myself regarding pain to see if repeat u/s is required to rule out that the cysts has grown. He feels that I should not have problem with ttc at the moment. I'll now have to talk to dh about skipping NTNP so that we can have baby and then go back on birth control. Please keep fx that if I'm not preggers already dh is up for trying full on and not just ntnp

FX DH is up for full speed ahead!!!! So happy he didn't give you any bad news!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Pamela! i hope that the doc gives you good news instead of anything else!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:.... That temp drop is awesome Kenna..... Hope you're very near O....
> 
> 
> FX..... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hehe thanks!!!! We will BD tonight!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I like this dr :)
> He says my lining is normal as it should be, right ovary no problems and has good bedside manner. The cysts most probably started acting up again due to hormones as I'm not on birth control anymore to regulate me. He suggest having baby first if this is what I want and then he has a change of birth control pills he thinks would help. I have to now just monitor myself regarding pain to see if repeat u/s is required to rule out that the cysts has grown. He feels that I should not have problem with ttc at the moment. I'll now have to talk to dh about skipping NTNP so that we can have baby and then go back on birth control. Please keep fx that if I'm not preggers already dh is up for trying full on and not just ntnp

That's great news... Hope DH agrees this time.......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling much better about overall health now! I'm actually more nervous about speaking to dh than I was about speaking to dr...


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling much better about overall health now! I'm actually more nervous about speaking to dh than I was about speaking to dr...

I was last week when my doc put me on clomid. I just called DH and told him "I didn't go on BCP, I went on clomid instead. We have 3 cycles to try, and I want to give it all we can". DH completely agreed and has been great! I was so nervous but it was worth the courage I worked up to talk to him!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks, I'm just hoping for the same kind of greatness from dh. At this stage I want it a bit more than he does (I think) and I cannot imagine anything better than getting him to agree and be in it with me instead of me having to pee on opk in secret and try to get the bd mood set around my fertile window. I now cannot wait to get home.


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks, I'm just hoping for the same kind of greatness from dh. At this stage I want it a bit more than he does (I think) and I cannot imagine anything better than getting him to agree and be in it with me instead of me having to pee on opk in secret and try to get the bd mood set around my fertile window. I now cannot wait to get home.

I've always wanted a baby more than DH. He is the type of person that would be happy if we had kids but also be happy if we just end up with us two. I feel like I'll be happy if we have kids, and heartbroken if we don't. But, who knows what will happen. I wish we had a crystal ball!!!

I really hope your DH is on board with this plan, I told you the above to show that even though I wanted it more than he does, he still agreed to go the distance for the next 3 cycles. Without any hesitation, actually!!!! I was shocked but it's so great. I know your DH will be the same way!!!!!!!
:dust:
:dust:
:hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna and I feel the same as you, will be heartbroken if I could not have a baby!

FX you get your BFP!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Kenna and I feel the same as you, will be heartbroken if I could not have a baby!
> 
> FX you get your BFP!!!!

You COULD have a baby, everything is just fit and fine down there... It's all about the timing.... And the time is near.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne, either I'm hormonal today or you and Kenna are just soooo nice that I want to cry.
I cant wait another 4 hours to speak to dh so I just sent him a message on facebook because I saw he was online... Waiting in anticipation for his response!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Kenna and I feel the same as you, will be heartbroken if I could not have a baby!
> 
> FX you get your BFP!!!!

Everything is crossed so tight for you!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll give you the replies as I'm receiving them.

I tell dh the whole story from me being scared and what dr thinks is causing the cysts. I tell him that dr suggests if we want kids to try and become pregnant first before he puts me in different birth control to regulate my hormones etc.

DH replies "Ok cool" :rofl:

What am I suppose to get from that????? Yes we are going to full on try or "cool" his just happy I'm okay.... Men :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there, pamela. You're rounding that TWW corner where you want to think all hope is lost and you start planning for the next cycle. Just a few more days and your temps look great! 

Daphne, I think we're equally grateful for you sharing your time and tests with us! Glad you're hanging around.

Kenna, nice dip. Go clomid go!

Afm, I think I had a false alarm with temp yesterday. I showed it to DH and he goes "well you did fall asleep with the heating pad on your legs" DOH! I get really bad leg pains so I totally forgot! Looks like I'm not O'ing early after all and it was a wonky temp!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'll give you the replies as I'm receiving them.
> 
> I tell dh the whole story from me being scared and what dr thinks is causing the cysts. I tell him that dr suggests if we want kids to try and become pregnant first before he puts me in different birth control to regulate my hormones etc.
> 
> DH replies "Ok cool" :rofl:
> 
> What am I suppose to get from that????? Yes we are going to full on try or "cool" his just happy I'm okay.... Men :haha:

"DH replies "Ok cool" :rofl:" :wacko::dohh::shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't know if I should be mad at him because I'm not getting a proper response from him (or at leas the response I want) or if I should just laugh... currently I'm just laughing! :rofl:

Thanks Cutie, looks like I am in that tww turn you are talking about. I know better than to not count myself out until I see af. Except for a splitting headache that came in about 15 mins ago and some mild af cramping I have nothing going on :haha:

I'm not sure if I should be glad for you not o'ing or sad... I'll just say that I'm happy for whichever one you wanted (o or no o) :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't know if I should be mad at him because I'm not getting a proper response from him (or at leas the response I want) or if I should just laugh... currently I'm just laughing! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks Cutie, looks like I am in that tww turn you are talking about. I know better than to not count myself out until I see af. Except for a splitting headache that came in about 15 mins ago and some mild af cramping I have nothing going on :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be glad for you not o'ing or sad... I'll just say that I'm happy for whichever one you wanted (o or no o) :hugs:

Don't bother interpreting it. He's a man. He means "ok,cool". They lack depth lol!

I don't know if I'm happy or not. I told DH and he says well that was fun. He's completely against shutting off and not trying. He says we have sex when we have the urge this cycle and if we get pregnant, we cross that bridge when we get there. I guess I will just see how the cycle ends but my true answer is I'd rather a regular AF cycle, test and then go from there.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, Pamela....I hate when they respond like that. Just take that as a go the distance response and do it to the max!!!

Cutie, do what you feel is best for you right now. if you feel like trying, go ahead! If not, then just be careful. Don't push yourself in a direction you are not happy with. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My scheduled lunch break is back on at 13h00pm so in about 20 minutes time when I get home for lunch (Luckily I live about 5 mins drive from work) dh had better have something good to say :ninja:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My scheduled lunch break is back on at 13h00pm so in about 20 minutes time when I get home for lunch (Luckily I live about 5 mins drive from work) dh had better have something good to say :ninja:

If not, slug him!!! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> My scheduled lunch break is back on at 13h00pm so in about 20 minutes time when I get home for lunch (Luckily I live about 5 mins drive from work) dh had better have something good to say :ninja:
> 
> If not, slug him!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha just imagine. Such a small town tomorrow everyone will gossip I'm a husband beater :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Hang in there, pamela. You're rounding that TWW corner where you want to think all hope is lost and you start planning for the next cycle. Just a few more days and your temps look great!
> 
> Daphne, I think we're equally grateful for you sharing your time and tests with us! Glad you're hanging around.
> 
> Kenna, nice dip. Go clomid go!
> 
> Afm, I think I had a false alarm with temp yesterday. I showed it to DH and he goes "well you did fall asleep with the heating pad on your legs" DOH! I get really bad leg pains so I totally forgot! Looks like I'm not O'ing early after all and it was a wonky temp!

Told you i'll be around stalking/bothering you all... :haha: And will keep on trying to give advice (not that im an expert :haha:) based on my experience and Dr. Google.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cutieq

After thinking on it, I'm glad it wasn't O yet. I scheduled my appt intentionally around O time and I feel a lot more relaxed and in control of the situation now than the tizzy i was in yesterday lol


----------



## melewen

Pamela I'm going to interpret man-speak for you as "OK, sure, sounds great, I am totally behind you on this honey, and whatever you think is best until that point is fine by me". DH said it himself last night "I am not that good with words.... with you" lol. I suppose if he were against it he'd say maybe... "Oh" ? Haha. Seriously though.. men.

Keep us updated!

So I used Daphne's before-bed temp trick last night and was happy to see a high temp. It seems that my temps are actually higher at rest than during the day - probably because we like to keep it relatively cold in the house during the day and I don't load up on clothes, but at night I"m under our big duvet! Anyway I temped last night after lying *SO STILL* when we watched Walking Dead and got 97.84 or so. This morning got 97.77! That's the highest of this post-O cycle, but I still feel like my temps are so insane that I'm probably out this cycle. Just assuming I'll be seeing that old witch within the next week

Daphne had a question for you, I remember you talking about boob soreness and which hormone it was related to - is side boob soreness an estrogen thing or a progesterone thing?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm glad things worked out for you! What test are you having done?


----------



## Jrepp

Side breast pain is an indicator of ovulation, front breast pain is an indicator of estrogen dominance


----------



## mdscpa

Im glad the trick worked for you as well.... :happydance:

:wohoo: for that amazing rise.... It's 7dpo so expect a rise its supposed to be the highest/peak of progesterone (where doctors conduct P4-progesterone test on CD21 assuming you O 14days later from LMP) pregnant or not... 

Boob pain concentrated on the sides of the boobs means progesterone is higher than estrogen which is a good sign than when it is in front or around the nips..


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]HCLsZjDe-eY[/youtube]


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> Im glad the trick worked for you as well.... :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: for that amazing rise.... It's 7dpo so expect a rise its supposed to be the highest/peak of progesterone (where doctors conduct P4-progesterone test on CD21 assuming you O 14days later from LMP) pregnant or not...
> 
> Boob pain concentrated on the sides of the boobs means progesterone is higher than estrogen which is a good sign than when it is in front or around the nips..

So side boob soreness is better at this point in the cycle? I don't remember having it the last two cycles. I'm just so happy that my temps are still up - I was worried there for a minute I didn't even O. How annoying would that be! We'll see what happens over the next few days I guess.. bleh, the waiting!


----------



## mdscpa

And Jess is also right.... Side boob pain = Progesterone dominance = O have passed...
When you have estrogen dominance which could result to front boob pain it could indicate that you haven't O'ed yet or having annovulatory cycle which also results to a non-biphasic temp pattern..

FX it's a healthy ovulation Cheryl.....


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> I'm glad things worked out for you! What test are you having done?

Was that for me on tests? If so, standard I've had 3 losses, what's the deal tests and specifically progesterone. I will report back after they're done. They just scheduled as a family planning visit.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so glad this day at work is over and done with. My head is splitting and again I am sooooo tired :sleep:
I'm not calling them symptoms as I think I'm just overworked at the moment.

I did not really get a satisfying answer about full on trying from dh during lunch as he was occupied a bit so will bring it up again tonight. Darn that bloody man should have gone into politics... he speaks in circles when answering and then at the end I just feel more confused and like there is unresolved issues :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Sweet, sounds like my O was normal then. Just insane temps, but I'm sure it has something to do with sleeping, the weather changing, etc. Keeping FX just in case! Freaking EXHAUSTED and it's so early, almost fell asleep on a conference call and kept thinking WHEN WILL YOU STOP TALKING SO I CAN GO TAKE A NAP!

not normal for me.. I usually have annoyingly high energy! But I did wake up about half an hour earlier than normal today, though we did go to sleep half an hour earlier. Convinced my body sees it still dark outside and is like, nope, I don't accept this, you should still be asleep


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> [youtube]HCLsZjDe-eY[/youtube]

You make me want pineapple!!!!!

I'm so very sorry for your friend, I just can't even fathom :(

Fx that this is your lucky cycle, hun. You deserve it soooo much!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG my heart is going to stop!
For some reason that will remain unbeknown to any man or woman alive I tested at 9dpo.

I am officialy going crazy or there is a whitish line thingy on my hpt in the test section. If I hold the test in the sunlight the white/grey line is defo a tiny bit darker than the white background of the test itself.

I tried to take pictures but it doesn't show up on the camera so I cannot upload it for you ladies.

OMG I just need someone to look at it and tell me what they see!!!! 

I'm freaking out... please please Jesus let this be it! I'm praying so hard right now!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

What brand is the test?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> What brand is the test?

I got it as a free gift with my opk's that I ordered last cycle.
The hellish expensive ones :haha:

The packaging say as follow:
Diagnostic Test (Casette Format)

That is unfortunately all it says. It is not a wondfo though... 

I've have looked at it good now in direct sunlight and the white line is as thick as the control line and the one side of the line has a very very very (stressing very) light pink to it. The rest is white/grey but visible to me at least.

Maybe i'm just grasping at straws.


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, fx it is the start of your BFP!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> OMG my heart is going to stop!
> For some reason that will remain unbeknown to any man or woman alive I tested at 9dpo.
> 
> I am officialy going crazy or there is a whitish line thingy on my hpt in the test section. If I hold the test in the sunlight the white/grey line is defo a tiny bit darker than the white background of the test itself.
> 
> I tried to take pictures but it doesn't show up on the camera so I cannot upload it for you ladies.
> 
> OMG I just need someone to look at it and tell me what they see!!!!
> 
> I'm freaking out... please please Jesus let this be it! I'm praying so hard right now!!!!!

:happydance: FX your :bfp: is coming in a few days. :happydance:

If i could have redirect to you my wondfo orders i will so you can POAS anytime and how many times you want :haha:


----------



## starryjune

8DPO here, although I think it's technically about 8.5 DPO. It's our 6th month TTC but technically our 2nd month really trying with all the backups and we had perfect BD timing according to FF (used OPK -strips and saliva ferning test- plus Pre-Seed since I've been without much or any EWCM). I started to get hopeful but now I am feeling less so since my temp dropped .5 degrees this morning. Here is a short summary of "symptoms" that could just be early and intense PMS... can you please give me your thoughts (besides to chill and be patient)?
- Breasts started getting swollen, heavy, and sensitive 5DPO and now at 8DPO are "sore" - especially on the sides.
- Strange upper arm soreness I noticed last night, as it was uncomfortable laying on my side to sleep.
- TMI? Very slight discharge but when I wipe more up into the cervix or reach in to take a sample, it's boogery and opaque white, sometimes a bit yellowish. Sticky and stringy and globby, but not a lot of it and not all the time.
- EXTREME hunger in the PM but nausea in the AM.
- Lower back pain, weak cramps that are a bit different than usual and mostly on my right side, muscle aches in legs.

My BBT chart was looking promising but I had a near-baseline dip 4DPO and now another dip in between that 4DPO level and the highs I've been at in between. 

Any words of advice are greatly appreciated... this is so frustrating :wacko::shrug::coffee:
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> 8DPO here, although I think it's technically about 8.5 DPO. It's our 6th month TTC but technically our 2nd month really trying with all the backups and we had perfect BD timing according to FF (used OPK -strips and saliva ferning test- plus Pre-Seed since I've been without much or any EWCM). I started to get hopeful but now I am feeling less so since my temp dropped .5 degrees this morning. Here is a short summary of "symptoms" that could just be early and intense PMS... can you please give me your thoughts (besides to chill and be patient)?
> - Breasts started getting swollen, heavy, and sensitive 5DPO and now at 8DPO are "sore" - especially on the sides.
> - Strange upper arm soreness I noticed last night, as it was uncomfortable laying on my side to sleep.
> - TMI? Very slight discharge but when I wipe more up into the cervix or reach in to take a sample, it's boogery and opaque white, sometimes a bit yellowish. Sticky and stringy and globby, but not a lot of it and not all the time.
> - EXTREME hunger in the PM but nausea in the AM.
> - Lower back pain, weak cramps that are a bit different than usual and mostly on my right side, muscle aches in legs.
> 
> My BBT chart was looking promising but I had a near-baseline dip 4DPO and now another dip in between that 4DPO level and the highs I've been at in between.
> 
> Any words of advice are greatly appreciated... this is so frustrating :wacko::shrug::coffee:

Would youind putting on your chart? FX your symptoms lead to :bfp:


----------



## mdscpa

Got this from email from Fairhaven where i ordered my fertilaid supplements. For those who wanna check it out they offer 10% off and free shipping in US. Offer lasts until Nov 14, 2014.




1.800.367.2837 

coupon code: "MoneySaver"




Irregular and unpredictable cycles often make ovulation prediction next to impossible. Stress, poor nutrition, PCOS, and weight gain can all take a toll on your fertility, and may impact hormonal balance and egg quality. In fact, research indicates that overweight and obese women have a harder time getting pregnant than their healthy counterparts, and physicians generally recommend maintaining a healthy weight to improve fertility.

The TTC Boost Bundle for Her can also help improve your overall reproductive health, hormonal balance, egg quality and fertile-quality cervical mucus. This money-saving bundle includes some of our most popular fertility supplements for women. FertilAid for Women helps restore hormonal balance and trigger a regular ovulation cycle, plus it contains a full prenatal vitamin formula. FertileCM is designed to help improve the quality and quantity of your fertile quality cervical mucus, and helps strengthen your uterine lining for implantation. OvaBoost helps improve your egg quality and ovarian function, and is generally recommended to women over the age of 30 or those diagnosed with PCOS.

Order the TTC Boost Bundle for Her today and receive 10% off, simply enter "MoneySaver" when you check out. 

We offer FREE shipping on all U.S. orders, and for a limited time we'll upgrade your order to priority shipping when you spend $80 or more!

Fx ladies....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne. I crashed and called my neighbour lady over. I can trust her not to 'gossip' and she said it looks as if there is something there. I'm just hoping this is not an evap or life being mean to me.


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx Daphne. I crashed and called my neighbour lady over. I can trust her not to 'gossip' and she said it looks as if there is something there. I'm just hoping this is not an evap or life being mean to me.

I think you should post. We have experienced line eyes. Hope it's your BFP!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay here is the photo. 
Even if you ladies cannot see anything I do so dont feel bad :hugs:

1st notice on the control line the right side of the line has a thin darker strip... the dye runs from right to left on this test (instead of the other way around)
Now my white/grey line is as thick as the control and on the right side of my line it is a bit darker than the rest (similiar to the control line)

I put a yellow block around the area where the line is. I hope you guys can see something maybe?

I will now wait till this weekend for af to be late to test again. I want a proper line when I test again so please bear with me on this one. This was a free test so I did not feel so bad for using it so early :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1499.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## mdscpa

I tilted the monitor a little and see that there is some shade of a line as thick as the control line.... Right?

Oh, you've mentioned it already.... So im definitely seeing it.... :happydance: 

FX your :af: will show after 8-9 months.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne... so far you and my neighbour lady saw it. 
I'm getting my hopes up here and I probably shouldn't do that until there is a stronger line... I just cannot help it.

I hope it is meant to be because dh left after I got home from work to take the dog for a walk. I could not join them because my head was killing me and felt so tired. Had to go wee and something just told me "take the test". I tried to fight the urge but lost. So now it feels like maybe my gut was telling me to take it...

Please please please I'm begging so hard and hoping and praying (and rambling :rofl: )


----------



## cutieq

I think I can see the shadow. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm thinking as well I used afternoon urine and not even an hour's hold at 17h30. Wondering what 1st morning urine would like :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay here is the photo.
> Even if you ladies cannot see anything I do so dont feel bad :hugs:
> 
> 1st notice on the control line the right side of the line has a thin darker strip... the dye runs from right to left on this test (instead of the other way around)
> Now my white/grey line is as thick as the control and on the right side of my line it is a bit darker than the rest (similiar to the control line)
> 
> I put a yellow block around the area where the line is. I hope you guys can see something maybe?
> 
> I will now wait till this weekend for af to be late to test again. I want a proper line when I test again so please bear with me on this one. This was a free test so I did not feel so bad for using it so early :haha:

I def see the line!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow thanks ladies!!! 
I cannot wait for tomorrow's temp and this weekend to test again :yipee:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I see it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ok you ladies have me excited now. I'm going to pee in a jar tomorrow morning and keep it in my handbag (again :rofl: ) and then as soon as pharmacy opens I'll buy 2 tests. One for tomorrow and one for the weeken :)
I don't think I can wait now!


----------



## starryjune

OK I added my FF chart so far in my original post one page back.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:


> OK I added my FF chart so far in my original post one page back.

Hi, I'm also in my 6th cycle of TTC (1st baby) :) and this was my first month temping and doing opk's.
Not an experts on temping though, but you'll see my temp dipped below the coverline on 5dpo. I've also noticed when doing cm check that I have had some gooey stringy cm that doesn't quite stretch.

Anyway (sorry if I'm rambling) I'm trying to say that you must not loose hope yet. I felt sooooo out this morning. Then this afternoon when I caved and tested I got a faint grey/white line. I'm thinking that it's the start of my bfp. So keep faith hun, you might just be getting your bfp as well!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am absolutely rubbish at seeing lines on tests but I really hope this is your bfp wunnabubba. Can't wait for the morning to see your test!! 

Afm, I'm 6dpo today and have had a really weird pinching, stabby pain in the left of my lower abdomen all day. I am really hoping its a positive thing.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanx MrsW, I'm rubbish at it too! At first I though that it was negative as expected but when I looked at it in the sunlight I could see there was something more than just a plain white background :)

FX for you and hope your cramps are a good sign! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Starryjune, don't lose hope because of the dip at 8dpo its possible you could have implanted... FX temp starts to go up tomorrow...

I checked your BD days and you hit the most important days O-2 and O-1, these two are considered the best days of conceiving as :spermy: takes time to travel, do its thing (forgot the term) and wait til the eggy comes...

FX you caught it...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

Wishing you SO much luck and thanks for the encouragement <3


----------



## melewen

Um, check this out. Usually inverts don't do much for me, but this one is *SO* clear! Yay!! FX it's the start of a long line of :bfp:s!


----------



## melewen

And lightened up a little


----------



## melewen

So perhaps DH just *knew* which is why he said "OK, cool" as in "OK, cool.... mwahahaha little does she know she's getting a :bfp: today!"


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> Wishing you SO much luck and thanks for the encouragement <3

I'll try to help as much as i can... Everyone here needs support either through advice, chart interpretation, tests checkers :haha:; jokes, whatever. Anything that will keep each other going and sane.... :friends:


----------



## starryjune

I just really hope I see my temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## SarahLou372

I like the Digital pregnancy test they so much easier to read than line tests I drive myself mad with the line ones! :wacko:

Digital ones are so expensive thogugh...

Im going to start Provera this Thursday!! :happydance::happydance:

Happy but nervous hoping it works, I do have af on metformin almost every month but I think he inducing one as my last one was so light then spotting. And then will be starting clomid CD 2-6 on 50mg :happydance:

Would be nice to chat and get through this with all you ladies here


----------



## melewen

starryjune said:


> I just really hope I see my temp rise tomorrow.

You and me both!! FX for us!!


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> I just really hope I see my temp rise tomorrow.
> 
> You and me both!! FX for us!!Click to expand...

YES! Throwing baby dust over us!!:dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

:dust: all around ladies


----------



## aidensmommy1

So everyone knows, I dont have an update yet. I'm going to wait until tomorrow or possibly to even see if AF is a no show before frer. I believe im really only 11dpo, rather than the 12 that FF has me at so I want to make sure im at least 12dpo for sure before I use frer. Ill DEF do another wondfo tomorrow a.m. Today I got a "half" line LOL. Defo was a faulty test! FX for tomorrow. If my temp is still up, ill test tomorrow with frer...probably..lol. Its usually starts to go down at 12dpo so FX it doesn't :). Ill be back on again tomorrow a.m to catch up better. 

FX ur test darkens Pamela! Ive never used those tests so I have no clue about their evaps but if its darker tomorrow or the next time u test, I'd say itd be bfp so FX for a darker line to come! Until then its hard to truly say..Looks like we're in the same boat! Except u have much higher odds of a BFP so I'm praying super hard that this is it for you!! FX FX FX! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

SarahLou372 said:


> I like the Digital pregnancy test they so much easier to read than line tests I drive myself mad with the line ones! :wacko:
> 
> Digital ones are so expensive thogugh...
> 
> Im going to start Provera this Thursday!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Happy but nervous hoping it works, I do have af on metformin almost every month but I think he inducing one as my last one was so light then spotting. And then will be starting clomid CD 2-6 on 50mg :happydance:
> 
> Would be nice to chat and get through this with all you ladies here

Welcome, Hun!!!!! I'm Kenna! Sounds like a great plan you have, can't wait to see your BFP!

I believe we had a few other new ladies, welcome to you as well and fx for you all!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx everyone for the well wishes for a darker test and this morning's first round of baby :dust: is on me! 

Cheryl, thanks for inverting the pics for me, I was planning on sleeping another hour before getting up for work but after seeing them I'm wide awake :)

FX Mary, let's hope both our tests get darker and that we have healthy BFP's :hugs:

Goodluck Sarah! I hope everything goes well for you and can't wait to stick with you through the tww.

AFM: my thermometer is working... Really it is, my temps have flatlined for the last 3 days :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> I just really hope I see my temp rise tomorrow.

Cant wait for your temp for today.... FX it rises back up...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx everyone for the well wishes for a darker test and this morning's first round of baby :dust: is on me!
> 
> Cheryl, thanks for inverting the pics for me, I was planning on sleeping another hour before getting up for work but after seeing them I'm wide awake :)
> 
> FX Mary, let's hope both our tests get darker and that we have healthy BFP's :hugs:
> 
> Goodluck Sarah! I hope everything goes well for you and can't wait to stick with you through the tww.
> 
> AFM: my thermometer is working... Really it is, my temps have flatlined for the last 3 days :haha:


Praying for your darker lines Pamela.... I just checked your chart and it did flatlined, maybe it just needs a defibrillator to revive it :haha: When i got an almost flatlined temps before my hpts we used a defibrillator sex: DH's tool):haha: and temp changed the next morning. Maybe you need to do the same :rofl: Just kidding hun. It is better like that that when its dropping...

FX it goes up again....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: 
Daphne you are too funny! I googled a bit and I think the most logical reason is because my thermometer only measures .0 and .00 
So it probably has been tiny bit up/down but we just can't see it :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :rofl:
> Daphne you are too funny! I googled a bit and I think the most logical reason is because my thermometer only measures .0 and .00
> So it probably has been tiny bit up/down but we just can't see it :dohh:

That's the reason why i changed my first BBT although i never got flatlines but rather an erratic temps pre-O.. People will say there's no difference using 1/10 or 1/100 bbt but for me the slighest change in temps are important to me to see where it's really going no matter how small the temp change is.... But dont worry about the thermometer because thats the last time you'll use coz you wont temp again coz next cycle is a no show.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx! I peed in a jar this morning so as to save fmu. When I finished and I put the lid on I realised that I peed in the Pot O' Gold peanut butter jar. 
Funny because I feel like I'm walking around with a pot of gold in my handbag :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thx! I peed in a jar this morning so as to save fmu. When I finished and I put the lid on I realised that I peed in the Pot O' Gold peanut butter jar.
> Funny because I feel like I'm walking around with a pot of gold in my handbag :rofl:

Maybe it's a sign.... Maybe today you'll finally get your most precious treasure more than a pot of gold..... 

FX Pamela....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies I think this is it now!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

2 Different tests and both have colour lines on them. Though still faint they have colour :dance:

The Clearblue Plus is said to be 88% accurate 3 days prior to af. It also says that regardless of the faintness of the 2nd vertical line that forms part of the "Plus" sign the test result remains "Pregnant"

I'm going in for bloods tomorrow morning and will then have results by Friday if all goes well.

Can you ladies see anything??
 



Attached Files:







100_0559.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10









100_0560.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8









100_0561.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ab75

Yaaaayyyy huge congrats Wunna xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ab75 said:


> Yaaaayyyy huge congrats Wunna xxx

Thanks :flower:

You also see it right? I'm not imagining it am I??? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies I think this is it now!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> 2 Different tests and both have colour lines on them. Though still faint they have colour :dance:
> 
> The Clearblue Plus is said to be 88% accurate 3 days prior to af. It also says that regardless of the faintness of the 2nd vertical line that forms part of the "Plus" sign the test result remains "Pregnant"
> 
> I'm going in for bloods tomorrow morning and will then have results by Friday if all goes well.
> 
> Can you ladies see anything??

I see it!!!!!I see it!!!!!I see it!!!!!I see it!!!!!I see it!!!!!I see it!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I guess the emoticons are enough to let you know how happy i am right now.... That's a blue dye test right? All i read is that it doesn't pick up hcg this early (correct me if i'm wrong) so seeing a line this early means high PROBABILITY that you are in fact PREGNANT!!!!!! i can see the lines from un-inverted pix as well as the others...

Happy for you.... Now go for bloodwork... Don't wait til tomorrow!!!!! That's an order... Don't keep us waiting like i did :haha::rofl:


----------



## ab75

ab75 said:


> Yaaaayyyy huge congrats Wunna xxx

My clearblue plus never got much darker than that, just so you know. Blue dyes are pretty rubbish xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, yes I see it. You are not crazy!! Xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Lol, yes I see it. You are not crazy!! Xx

28weeks ab75!!!! yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

I know Daphne, it has flown in! Can't wait to have my little boy!! Xx

Wunna, how are you going to tell dh? Xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> I know Daphne, it has flown in! Can't wait to have my little boy!! Xx
> 
> Wunna, how are you going to tell dh? Xx

Maybe DH wont say "Ok, cool" again this time.. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am in shock... my heart is beating so fast that I feel like it will be jumping from my chest any minute now.

Last night I felt that I had to be especially because 3 hours after dinner it felt like the food was stuck in my throat and not going down.

Daphne I would love to bail on the office and go now, but small town and they only draw blood on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Even if I wanted to go today I cant :nope:

... and AB, thanks so much for the advise on the CB Plus, not going to even try another one if it wont get darker. I'm trying to get a digital one to take over the weekend (after af was suppose to come)

I never thought of getting a bfp this cycle let alone the start of it as early as 9dpo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ab75 said:


> I know Daphne, it has flown in! Can't wait to have my little boy!! Xx
> 
> Wunna, how are you going to tell dh? Xx

I'm not sure yet... I know that I'm going to try and think of cool ideas but when it comes to it I'll probably just blurt it out with the tests in my hand :rofl:



mdscpa said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I know Daphne, it has flown in! Can't wait to have my little boy!! Xx
> 
> Wunna, how are you going to tell dh? Xx
> 
> Maybe DH wont say "Ok, cool" again this time.. :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm actually hoping for an "ok cool" :rofl:

Daphne my due date would be 27 June 2015... can I be your bump buddy? :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I am in shock... my heart is beating so fast that I feel like it will be jumping from my chest any minute now.
> 
> Last night I felt that I had to be especially because 3 hours after dinner it felt like the food was stuck in my throat and not going down.
> 
> Daphne I would love to bail on the office and go now, but small town and they only draw blood on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Even if I wanted to go today I cant :nope:
> 
> ... and AB, thanks so much for the advise on the CB Plus, not going to even try another one if it wont get darker. I'm trying to get a digital one to take over the weekend (after af was suppose to come)
> 
> I never thought of getting a bfp this cycle let alone the start of it as early as 9dpo

Oh, anyways just one more day.... Thursday is gonna be a special day....

You could have implanted as early as 5dpo it is possible you know although rare your temp dipped that day... 

Funny this is the cycle where you told before that you and DH decided to have a break then you changed your mind, hiding to take the opks, started temping and now see what you got.... This is going to make your DH as overwhelmed as you are... I just don't want to here the "Ok, cook" again from him.... :haha:

Can't wait for your beta...

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I know Daphne, it has flown in! Can't wait to have my little boy!! Xx
> 
> Wunna, how are you going to tell dh? Xx
> 
> Maybe DH wont say "Ok, cool" again this time.. :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually hoping for an "ok cool" :rofl:
> 
> Daphne my due date would be 27 June 2015... can I be your bump buddy? :blush:Click to expand...

Of course!!!!! Why not? We can share our journey together with all the ladies here...... 

I guess this is the start where we're going to see a WEEKLY :bfp: announcements in this group.... 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG Pamela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: yayyyayayayayyayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, Hun!!! Woohooooo!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow I just remembered.... 1 Year Wedding Anniversary BFP for 26 October (bit early but still)

Yes, Daphne, I invested so much in this cycle and I would have been shattered if I did not get a + test.

Is it okay to be excited now already????


----------



## ab75

I wanted to do something cool too but ended up texting a pic of the test lol xx


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh wow I just remembered.... 1 Year Wedding Anniversary BFP for 26 October (bit early but still)
> 
> Yes, Daphne, I invested so much in this cycle and I would have been shattered if I did not get a + test.
> 
> Is it okay to be excited now already????


This is your day.... You have the right to get excited ALL DAY!!!!!!!! And nobody can spoil that... Go out celebrate and drink.... But only something non-alcoholic.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> OMG Pamela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: yayyyayayayayyayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, Hun!!! Woohooooo!!!!

Thank you! I got my anniversary BFP and you will get your one as well :hugs:



mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I know Daphne, it has flown in! Can't wait to have my little boy!! Xx
> 
> Wunna, how are you going to tell dh? Xx
> 
> Maybe DH wont say "Ok, cool" again this time.. :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually hoping for an "ok cool" :rofl:
> 
> Daphne my due date would be 27 June 2015... can I be your bump buddy? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!!!!! Why not? We can share our journey together with all the ladies here......
> 
> I guess this is the start where we're going to see a WEEKLY :bfp: announcements in this group....
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Ah thanks!!!!! :friends:
Weekly BFP sounds just about right to me!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Pamela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: yayyyayayayayyayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, Hun!!! Woohooooo!!!!
> 
> Thank you! I got my anniversary BFP and you will get your one as well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I know Daphne, it has flown in! Can't wait to have my little boy!! Xx
> 
> Wunna, how are you going to tell dh? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe DH wont say "Ok, cool" again this time.. :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually hoping for an "ok cool" :rofl:
> 
> Daphne my due date would be 27 June 2015... can I be your bump buddy? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!!!!! Why not? We can share our journey together with all the ladies here......
> 
> I guess this is the start where we're going to see a WEEKLY :bfp: announcements in this group....
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks!!!!! :friends:
> Weekly BFP sounds just about right to me!!!!Click to expand...

Yep.. Got mine thursday last week.. Now you... Who's next in line?? I hope everybody pops up and announce their :bfp: as well this week and the next...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Pamela, what was your BD timing if you dont mind coz i cannot see it on your chart... hehehe

Mine was as follows:

O-4 : am (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
O-3 : - (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
*O-2 : am (Negative OPK, Flashing Smiley am and Solid Smiley pm)
O-1 : am (Negative OPK am, Positive OPK pm)
O : am (Positive OPK am)*
O+1: am (Negative OPK)

Maybe this can help anyone.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Oh Pamela, what was your BD timing if you dont mind coz i cannot see it on your chart... hehehe
> 
> Mine was as follows:
> 
> O-4 : am (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> O-3 : - (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> *O-2 : am (Negative OPK, Flashing Smiley am and Solid Smiley pm)
> O-1 : am (Negative OPK am, Positive OPK pm)
> O : am (Positive OPK am)*
> O+1: am (Negative OPK)
> 
> Maybe this can help anyone.

I have been meaning to put it in on my chart... kept on forgetting but I've added it now.
Bear in mind that I was all ninja this cycle I had to set the mood for bd and it wasn't always easy... I just wanted my bd day before o and I got it :happydance: 

CD 12 : Evening
CD 14 : Evening
CD 15 : 1st ever positive opk / afternoon bd 12pm / day before o :thumbup:
CD 16 : 2nd positive opk darker than CD 15 / late afternoon bd round about 17h00? 

When I got the clear negative cd 17 the morning I gave dh a break... I felt like I knew myself and that o had passed so just left it at that.

All worked out in the end.

I'm just amazed that I am. Still another hour and half before I can go home on lunch to tell dh.... FX


----------



## mdscpa

Very very great timing.... Tweeked your pics even more. See those lines..????!!!! How exciting....

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps01168ea3.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps03bea0f5.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh Pamela, what was your BD timing if you dont mind coz i cannot see it on your chart... hehehe
> 
> Mine was as follows:
> 
> O-4 : am (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> O-3 : - (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> *O-2 : am (Negative OPK, Flashing Smiley am and Solid Smiley pm)
> O-1 : am (Negative OPK am, Positive OPK pm)
> O : am (Positive OPK am)*
> O+1: am (Negative OPK)
> 
> Maybe this can help anyone.
> 
> I have been meaning to put it in on my chart... kept on forgetting but I've added it now.
> Bear in mind that I was all ninja this cycle I had to set the mood for bd and it wasn't always easy... I just wanted my bd day before o and I got it :happydance:
> 
> CD 12 : Evening
> CD 14 : Evening
> CD 15 : 1st ever positive opk / afternoon bd 12pm / day before o :thumbup:
> CD 16 : 2nd positive opk darker than CD 15 / late afternoon bd round about 17h00?
> 
> When I got the clear negative cd 17 the morning I gave dh a break... I felt like I knew myself and that o had passed so just left it at that.
> 
> All worked out in the end.
> 
> I'm just amazed that I am. Still another hour and half before I can go home on lunch to tell dh.... FXClick to expand...


We almost have the same BD timing except for O+1... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh Pamela, what was your BD timing if you dont mind coz i cannot see it on your chart... hehehe
> 
> Mine was as follows:
> 
> O-4 : am (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> O-3 : - (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> *O-2 : am (Negative OPK, Flashing Smiley am and Solid Smiley pm)
> O-1 : am (Negative OPK am, Positive OPK pm)
> O : am (Positive OPK am)*
> O+1: am (Negative OPK)
> 
> Maybe this can help anyone.
> 
> We both had the same dips on our charts in the beginning as well! :yipee:
> 
> I have been meaning to put it in on my chart... kept on forgetting but I've added it now.
> Bear in mind that I was all ninja this cycle I had to set the mood for bd and it wasn't always easy... I just wanted my bd day before o and I got it :happydance:
> 
> CD 12 : Evening
> CD 14 : Evening
> CD 15 : 1st ever positive opk / afternoon bd 12pm / day before o :thumbup:
> CD 16 : 2nd positive opk darker than CD 15 / late afternoon bd round about 17h00?
> 
> When I got the clear negative cd 17 the morning I gave dh a break... I felt like I knew myself and that o had passed so just left it at that.
> 
> All worked out in the end.
> 
> I'm just amazed that I am. Still another hour and half before I can go home on lunch to tell dh.... FXClick to expand...
> 
> 
> We almost have the same BD timing except for O+1... :happydance:Click to expand...

And we both had the same dips in the beginning of our charts :yipee:
I'll mark myself as pregnant once the blood results are in on Friday. I'm so freaking excited now but scared that it was flukes! Please tell me I'm normal... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh Pamela, what was your BD timing if you dont mind coz i cannot see it on your chart... hehehe
> 
> Mine was as follows:
> 
> O-4 : am (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> O-3 : - (Negative OPK Flashing Smiley)
> *O-2 : am (Negative OPK, Flashing Smiley am and Solid Smiley pm)
> O-1 : am (Negative OPK am, Positive OPK pm)
> O : am (Positive OPK am)*
> O+1: am (Negative OPK)
> 
> Maybe this can help anyone.
> 
> We both had the same dips on our charts in the beginning as well! :yipee:
> 
> I have been meaning to put it in on my chart... kept on forgetting but I've added it now.
> Bear in mind that I was all ninja this cycle I had to set the mood for bd and it wasn't always easy... I just wanted my bd day before o and I got it :happydance:
> 
> CD 12 : Evening
> CD 14 : Evening
> CD 15 : 1st ever positive opk / afternoon bd 12pm / day before o :thumbup:
> CD 16 : 2nd positive opk darker than CD 15 / late afternoon bd round about 17h00?
> 
> When I got the clear negative cd 17 the morning I gave dh a break... I felt like I knew myself and that o had passed so just left it at that.
> 
> All worked out in the end.
> 
> I'm just amazed that I am. Still another hour and half before I can go home on lunch to tell dh.... FXClick to expand...
> 
> 
> We almost have the same BD timing except for O+1... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> And we both had the same dips in the beginning of our charts :yipee:
> I'll mark myself as pregnant once the blood results are in on Friday. I'm so freaking excited now but scared that it was flukes! Please tell me I'm normal... :haha:Click to expand...

It's normal coz i felt the same way when we found out... (of course, won't say i'm crazy :haha:

Yeah same dips and now let's wait for your temp tomorrow i got the rise, so maybe you'll get yours....Oh, and same cycle we invested on OPKs :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

You're now joining me having to worry about blood tests... Results will be in tonight... Still 9 more hours long.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne I can see so many things about our cycles.

I'm + cycle 6 and you are + cycle 12 
We are 2 bump buddies and 12 / 2 = 6 :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Daphne I can see so many things about our cycles.
> 
> I'm + cycle 6 and you are + cycle 12
> We are 2 bump buddies and 12 / 2 = 6 :rofl:


You better be an analyst.... :haha:

In addition to that:

Oct. 15 - your :bfp:
Oct. 9 - my :bfp:
Deduct the dates you get 6 days.... :haha::rofl:

Now we are going crazy....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahahaahaha we can keep at this :haha:

If I try to set up tickers they all say pregnant 3w4d according to last af and that "it" is just a fertilized egg and traveling through the fallopian tubes. 
I'll probably have to wait till I'm at least 4 weeks before I can get a cool ticker like your one. That is if you don't mind me having the same one :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg you two! lol!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I caved and told my mom (OOPS) :haha:
She is so excited! I cannot keep this a secret and God forbid if something does not work out I would like the support and understanding from my family.

But I'm hopeful that all is going to go well :)


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahahahahaahaha we can keep at this :haha:
> 
> If I try to set up tickers they all say pregnant 3w4d according to last af and that "it" is just a fertilized egg and traveling through the fallopian tubes.
> I'll probably have to wait till I'm at least 4 weeks before I can get a cool ticker like your one. That is if you don't mind me having the same one :)

I mind.... :haha: Just kidding.. You can do the same... I guess you should choose the one when you Oed and not based on LMP and cycle length since we really have no clue how long your cycle really is. That way it's gonna give you a proper count of how far you are.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I caved and told my mom (OOPS) :haha:
> She is so excited! I cannot keep this a secret and God forbid if something does not work out I would like the support and understanding from my family.
> 
> But I'm hopeful that all is going to go well :)

Wow.... You definitely beat me with that one.... We haven't told anyone from our family yet.... Planning on telling them maybe when we reached 4-5mons... If we can hold it that long :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah I just cannot wait! From here ill take it easy until bloods and if dh tells ill go with it :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yah I just cannot wait! From here ill take it easy until bloods and if dh tells ill go with it :haha:

How many mins more before you spill it to him?

DH is off to post office hope he gets our orders :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Congrats pamela!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Congrats pamela!!!

Ooo a big dip! I think O may be today for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay here is the dialogue...

ME: uhm honey I've been feeling a little bit weird so I thought of taking a test to rule it out... Uhm these 2 both have faint lines on them
HIM: laughs... What does that mean?
ME: it means that they are detecting pregnancy hormones even though still faint
HIM: but it's faint
ME: I know but I'm going for blood work tomorrow and we'll know by friday
HIM: okay let's see what the tests say

I think he'll believe the positive bloodwork more than the tests :) So far so good though :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

So DH finally went to one of the post offices they said its not there anymore and they sent them to the central office. He went there i they could not find it they said its not there as well. WTH is wrong with these people... Its time to ask for a refund after all i wont be needing them for a while...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Funny you should ask about the post offices... We have been under a post office strike for almost 2 months already. We have to have things couriered door-to-door and if it is something that cannot be delivered there is no hope.

I hope they'll refund you :)


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Congrats pamela!!!
> 
> Ooo a big dip! I think O may be today for you!Click to expand...

Negative on the OPK so I dunno.


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, my DH was like that. I only show him the words pregnant now. He'll believe it one the bloodwork comes back. Congrats again!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Congrats pamela!!!
> 
> Ooo a big dip! I think O may be today for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Negative on the OPK so I dunno.Click to expand...

Maybe you're gearing up to O just like what I said to Pamela 2 days later she got her first + opk... 

FX cutieq.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Funny you should ask about the post offices... We have been under a post office strike for almost 2 months already. We have to have things couriered door-to-door and if it is something that cannot be delivered there is no hope.
> 
> I hope they'll refund you :)

Email sent to amazon.... Won't be making any order from them anymore.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Pamela, my DH was like that. I only show him the words pregnant now. He'll believe it one the bloodwork comes back. Congrats again!

Thank you :hugs:

His reaction was better than I expected. Actually I don't know what I was expecting... well I know what I am expecting :rofl:
My new joke

I got a clear blue digital test that indicates how far along you are. So I will wait for Saterday (day af due according to 29 day cycle) before using it.
I would feel really crappy for using it if my levels aren't high enough yet. If however the bloodworks look good Friday I'll just pee on the digital anyway :haha:

I know the bloods will confirm it but I just want to do the digital for the fun of it all


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, stalked your chart and so far it's looking good. from lower temp 2 days ago and going up now. Guess you're next after Pamela :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Congrats pamela!!!
> 
> Ooo a big dip! I think O may be today for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Negative on the OPK so I dunno.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're gearing up to O just like what I said to Pamela 2 days later she got her first + opk...
> 
> FX cutieq.Click to expand...

.... and then 10 days after that she got her :bfp: :happydance:
Sorry, I don't know how to hide my excitement.

Actually just wanted to say that Dr Daphne is great at what she does :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Congrats pamela!!!
> 
> Ooo a big dip! I think O may be today for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Negative on the OPK so I dunno.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're gearing up to O just like what I said to Pamela 2 days later she got her first + opk...
> 
> FX cutieq.Click to expand...
> 
> .... and then 10 days after that she got her :bfp: :happydance:
> Sorry, I don't know how to hide my excitement.
> 
> Actually just wanted to say that Dr Daphne is great at what she does :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::rofl: Just trying to be positive. And i guess positivity (if there's even a word)/optimism :haha: is the key to getting that :bfp:

AFM, we just need to get that refund... :haha:


----------



## melewen

Pamela!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! So psyched for you!!!! I can see them all loud and clear!! If I get a bfp this cycle my due date is like two days after yours!

So weekly :bfp: announcements eh? I'm testing Friday and for my FX so tight.. I feel something going on down there and having loads of symptoms I've never had before. So.. Hoping that's something. Friday is a bit early but I should know by then with my temps anyway


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Pamela!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! So psyched for you!!!! I can see them all loud and clear!! If I get a bfp this cycle my due date is like two days after yours!
> 
> So weekly :bfp: announcements eh? I'm testing Friday and for my FX so tight.. I feel something going on down there and having loads of symptoms I've never had before. So.. Hoping that's something. Friday is a bit early but I should know by then with my temps anyway

Thanks Cheryl!!!
I hope you get your :bfp: on Friday as well. Even if it starts of faint like mine did!!!
FX and loads of :dust:

I have not stopped smiling once today... Nobody knows why I have this stupid smirk on my face except you guys, my mom and dh :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i noticed earlier you put a different temp for today. Guessing it's your before sleeping temp? Still doing that trick, huh? :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

You may now put your "mood" status Pamela, just check upper right of this page where your profile name/messages are located. Hehehe


----------



## mdscpa

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask about the post offices... We have been under a post office strike for almost 2 months already. We have to have things couriered door-to-door and if it is something that cannot be delivered there is no hope.
> 
> I hope they'll refund you :)
> 
> Email sent to amazon.... Won't be making any order from them anymore.Click to expand...

Received an immediate reply from amazon. 

_*Refund Status: Processing *_


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> You may now put your "mood" status Pamela, just check upper right of this page where your profile name/messages are located. Hehehe

Okay... my mood has been updated :thumbup: :yipee:

Oh my that digital is calling me..... Lol. It says accurate on day of af due... wonder what it will say if I used it 2 days before af tomorrow morning...
I literally just want to pee and also pee on stuff :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> You may now put your "mood" status Pamela, just check upper right of this page where your profile name/messages are located. Hehehe
> 
> Okay... my mood has been updated :thumbup: :yipee:
> 
> Oh my that digital is calling me..... Lol. It says accurate on day of af due... wonder what it will say if I used it 2 days before af tomorrow morning...
> I literally just want to pee and also pee on stuff :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: You can pee wherever you want Pamela. Just don't pee in your office they might fire you and lose your job. The baby is coming you cannot afford losing your job at this point of time. :haha: :rofl:

I guess CBD is more sensitive than the blue dye. But if i were you, just give it some time........................................... Maybe after 5 minutes :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, is it time to change that profile photo to "I can't keep calm, i want to tell everyone I'm pregnant!!!" Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Daphne!!! I'm so glad you are getting that refund!!! Order baby stuff with the refund :)

I might not need much more convincing to use that CBDigital in the morning :haha:

I changed my signature as well. I'm an over excited person and that's just me. Love me or hate me xx

I'm going to go and look for a profile pic now, thx Daphne :rofl:


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay ladies I think this is it now!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> 2 Different tests and both have colour lines on them. Though still faint they have colour :dance:
> 
> The Clearblue Plus is said to be 88% accurate 3 days prior to af. It also says that regardless of the faintness of the 2nd vertical line that forms part of the "Plus" sign the test result remains "Pregnant"
> 
> I'm going in for bloods tomorrow morning and will then have results by Friday if all goes well.
> 
> Can you ladies see anything??

Congrats WannaBubba :happydance: I am so happy for you:hugs: wishing you 9H&H months.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay Daphne!!! I'm so glad you are getting that refund!!! Order baby stuff with the refund :)
> 
> I might not need much more convincing to use that CBDigital in the morning :haha:
> 
> I changed my signature as well. I'm an over excited person and that's just me. Love me or hate me xx
> 
> I'm going to go and look for a profile pic now, thx Daphne :rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ok, but don't forget to enter that + test on FF.


----------



## brighteyez73

Yesss Wannabubba - you have to enter that BFP on FF! I like when the lines turn green :winkwink:


----------



## cutieq

Celebrate that bfp! They don't come easy!!


----------



## mdscpa

That profile, that was my first thought :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay, signature, profile pic, ff and mood status updated.
Home time :)


----------



## melewen

Daphne that's weird! I didn't change it at all. I *DID* however do the before-bed temp trick again last night and it totally worked! I just didn't put the temp anywhere. Now not only am I anxious about temping in the morning but about getting in bed at night and watching TV for an hour.. lol


----------



## melewen

Had a quick burst of very faint AF-style cramps this morning and noticed I had cramps of some sort last 8dpo so pretty bummed :( But I've been having pinches in the leftish side of my uterus the rest of the morning. UGHHH who knows


----------



## starryjune

My temp is another .2 degrees lower today at 9DPO :(... and I was so hopeful after getting jolted by 5-6 stabbing pains in my lower right side last night at bedtime. I guess my body is just not ready for baby :( :( :(


----------



## melewen

June do you have your chart that I could see? I searched loads of pg charts last night on FF and saw VERY few "pretty" or "textbook" charts! Most had weird dips and things like that! Just depends on how consistent the dip, if it's lowering the pattern, etc.


----------



## starryjune

It was down from 97.7 to 97.5 :( And I even got bad stabbing pains on my right side last night, but must have been gas. I am so depressed. I am almost at baseline temp now so this month, all my hope is gone.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Had a quick burst of very faint AF-style cramps this morning and noticed I had cramps of some sort last 8dpo so pretty bummed :( But I've been having pinches in the leftish side of my uterus the rest of the morning. UGHHH who knows

FX Cheryl
I had af style cramps really badly the evening of 6dpo and the morning of 7dpo. 
I hope yours is all good signs

:dust:



starryjune said:


> My temp is another .2 degrees lower today at 9DPO :(... and I was so hopeful after getting jolted by 5-6 stabbing pains in my lower right side last night at bedtime. I guess my body is just not ready for baby :( :( :(

I'm so sorry that you are feeling sad hun :hugs:
I am going to still keep my FX for you until af comes and that is IF she comes
:dust:


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> June do you have your chart that I could see? I searched loads of pg charts last night on FF and saw VERY few "pretty" or "textbook" charts! Most had weird dips and things like that! Just depends on how consistent the dip, if it's lowering the pattern, etc.

It's pretty clearly a BFN pattern :( Unless implantation time can lead to a few days of lower temps, I think I am out.
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Had a quick burst of very faint AF-style cramps this morning and noticed I had cramps of some sort last 8dpo so pretty bummed :( But I've been having pinches in the leftish side of my uterus the rest of the morning. UGHHH who knows
> 
> FX Cheryl
> I had af style cramps really badly the evening of 6dpo and the morning of 7dpo.
> I hope yours is all good signs
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> My temp is another .2 degrees lower today at 9DPO :(... and I was so hopeful after getting jolted by 5-6 stabbing pains in my lower right side last night at bedtime. I guess my body is just not ready for baby :( :( :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that you are feeling sad hun :hugs:
> I am going to still keep my FX for you until af comes and that is IF she comes
> :dust:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I woke up with some weird zits around my jawline on the left side and was like :shock: "But Pamela said.."

It's pretty odd because I feel like I ov'd on my right (zit on that side and assumed I had some remnant cyst pains on that side around O) but now having some dull pinches and pulls on the left. When did you get your jawline breakout?


----------



## melewen

starryjune said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> June do you have your chart that I could see? I searched loads of pg charts last night on FF and saw VERY few "pretty" or "textbook" charts! Most had weird dips and things like that! Just depends on how consistent the dip, if it's lowering the pattern, etc.
> 
> It's pretty clearly a BFN pattern :( Unless implantation time can lead to a few days of lower temps, I think I am out.Click to expand...

I'm sorry :( But you never know! Have you tried looking for "charts like mine" on FF? That never really works well for me but I have funky temps I think


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, I first noticed bumpy zits on my chin Sunday 7DPO and the Monday afternoon 8dpo I got the jawline zits leading up to my ears.


----------



## starryjune

I don't have the full membership but of course I am scouring the charts now, looking for hope. My temps are pretty inconsistent too, and have been pretty stressed this week which often "tires" me and I am literally chilly. I guess I should still hold out hope that it could rise again within a few days. I felt certain this was this month and those cramps I had last night I have never had before. Stupid body.


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> June do you have your chart that I could see? I searched loads of pg charts last night on FF and saw VERY few "pretty" or "textbook" charts! Most had weird dips and things like that! Just depends on how consistent the dip, if it's lowering the pattern, etc.
> 
> It's pretty clearly a BFN pattern :( Unless implantation time can lead to a few days of lower temps, I think I am out.Click to expand...


Your BD is well-timed. So there's hope.... And average time for implantation is at 9dpo.

Few Questions:

1. How long is your average cycle?
2. Is this the first time you temp?
3. Do you have an idea how long your LP is?
4. If you temp last cycle, when did it start to fall? What dpo?


----------



## MolGold

A huge big congratulations Pamela! What good news! :happydance: Love your new profile pic :)


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cheryl, I first noticed bumpy zits on my chin Sunday 7DPO and the Monday afternoon 8dpo I got the jawline zits leading up to my ears.

I only have two, but I don't remember getting them before... Only right after O, and just one. Prob just my body being mean! Lol


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> June do you have your chart that I could see? I searched loads of pg charts last night on FF and saw VERY few "pretty" or "textbook" charts! Most had weird dips and things like that! Just depends on how consistent the dip, if it's lowering the pattern, etc.
> 
> It's pretty clearly a BFN pattern :( Unless implantation time can lead to a few days of lower temps, I think I am out.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry :( But you never know! Have you tried looking for "charts like mine" on FF? That never really works well for me but I have funky temps I thinkClick to expand...

OK, the crazy lady has scoured and I am clinging to these types of charts for hope:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/172223.html
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/172218.html
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/172203.html
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/172201.html


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay... uhm... at 10 DPO with diluted evening urine I got this on my CBD
The weeks estimator estimates since ovulation

No more line eye ladies :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1500.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay... uhm... at 10 DPO with diluted evening urine I got this on my CBD
> The weeks estimator estimates since ovulation
> 
> No more line eye ladies :haha:

DH can't deny that.... Told you it will detect it.... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Will you still continue on temping? 

I continued mine for future use just in case i become pregnant again I'll see the difference. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think for my own sanity I should stop. I'll do maybe till end of week just till past af date and then stop so that I don't worry!

I'm just amazed at that positive result at 10dpo!!!!!! In shock. I gave test to dh and gave it back and laughed said "I can't hold this, you peed on it" :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I think for my own sanity I should stop. I'll do maybe till end of week just till past af date and then stop so that I don't worry!
> 
> I'm just amazed at that positive result at 10dpo!!!!!! In shock. I gave test to dh and gave it back and laughed said "I can't hold this, you peed on it" :rofl:

Awesome! Huge congrats!


----------



## melewen

Pamela that is incredible!!!


----------



## starryjune

Sorry, me again. So, just now I went to the bathroom and saw a TINY spot of light pink/brown on my panty liner. In the toilet were a few small brownish pink clumps... even though my chart looks like this (lowering trend for a few days), could I still get a BFP?? I swear the stabbing cramps in my lower right side jolted me out of near sleep and I have never experienced them. I then had a dull ache in that area until I fell asleep. Can temps lower before and morning after implantation??? Things to note: Fri and Sat were very happy days + a bit of drinking. Sun I didn't chart, Monday temp was lower and declined - major work stress and overall low temps are my mainstay (I have bipolar and have been depressed/not sleeping well). HELP THIS CRAZY LADY CALM DOWN PLEASE!!


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> Sorry, me again. So, just now I went to the bathroom and saw a TINY spot of light pink/brown on my panty liner. In the toilet were a few small brownish pink clumps... even though my chart looks like this (lowering trend for a few days), could I still get a BFP?? I swear the stabbing cramps in my lower right side jolted me out of near sleep and I have never experienced them. I then had a dull ache in that area until I fell asleep. Can temps lower before and morning after implantation??? Things to note: Fri and Sat were very happy days + a bit of drinking. Sun I didn't chart, Monday temp was lower and declined - major work stress and overall low temps are my mainstay (I have bipolar and have been depressed/not sleeping well). HELP THIS CRAZY LADY CALM DOWN PLEASE!!

When do you expect af would show? Coz this is a possible IB. If so, test would show positive after 3-5 days from suspected IB. 

FX its IB.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

AF is due in a week, 10/22. O occured I think kinda in between days 13 and 14 of my cycle. I guess I just need to PRAY and if my temp starts to rise, when can I try a HPT? I have never had spotting/chunky discharge this color or amount any time of any cycle. Now I have some hope again.


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> AF is due in a week, 10/22. O occured I think kinda in between days 13 and 14 of my cycle. I guess I just need to PRAY and if my temp starts to rise, when can I try a HPT? I have never had spotting/chunky discharge this color or amount any time of any cycle. Now I have some hope again.

Oh, far along from your :af:.... Your temp might start rising slowly or it might immediately jump up high tomorrow.... give it 3-5 days before you start testing... Or if you can't handle seeing a :bfn: (FX it's not) test the day :af: is due.

My guess is, you'll get your :bfp: after 4 days from today.... 

FX hun.....


----------



## starryjune

FX I have a happier mood soon. I'll keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> FX I have a happier mood soon. I'll keep you posted on what happens.

YOU'LL SOON BE.... We'll continue on showering :dust::dust::dust: in this group.....


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wunnabubba huge congrats Hun!!! I am thrilled for you, fantastic news xx

Now someone send me some baby dust please, I need it!! 

7-8 dpo today. Had an odd pinching/stabbing pain all day yesterday but my temp dipped for the third time this morning (link to chart in my journal, journal link in signature) and I've had a lower back ache all day which I always get before af. I think she will be here by this weekend. I could sob.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for your BFP soon, Starryjune. I hope this is it coming! :hugs:

MrsW dont feel out yet, there is still a lot of hope for you!
Here is a ton of sticky dust for you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 
Remember the rule, No bathing! I dont want it to wash off :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Hun. If I didn't have the back ache I would have hope but sadly the last few months I get this about 3 days before af, increasing in pain each day. It's hideous, I'd rather she just turned up than I knew for days and days she was coming.


----------



## mdscpa

DH already waiting. Be out in few minutes... Need your prayers ladies for an awesome count....

Will update as soon as we get it and got home....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> DH already waiting. Be out in few minutes... Need your prayers ladies for an awesome count....
> 
> Will update as soon as we get it and got home....

Praying for you, dh and your healthy baby! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Will you still continue on temping?
> 
> I continued mine for future use just in case i become pregnant again I'll see the difference. :haha:

be careful temping. Ur temp WILL drop back down and alot of women go NUTS when seeing this since our temps should be up pregnant but as the hormones go all crazy while trying to stabilize, alot of women notice it going up and down and think its a m/c coming on. For stress reasons and ur own sanity, id personally stop temping like today..lol. Its up to you but don't be surprised to see it drop very low if you continue. H & H 9 months to both you and Pamela!


AFM, since wondfo isn't getting darker, I'm assuming I'm out. I'm going to just wait to see if AF shows or not before using frer. I have a feeling cycle #20 (hsg cycle) will be our lucky cycle and I'm ok with that. Def would love for it to happen before the pain of the hsg but as u all know, dh and I are both willing to do whatever it takes so I know it'll happen, even if the enzymes didn't work (which I really think my hsg will show clear! FX!) I still have IVF in the future, it'll just have to be a longer wait. Thank god I have my 8lb dog to act as my baby in the meantime! Lol. I have no AF cramps yet but I'm sure they'll start tomorrow. Oh well. Soon! :) 

I am praying you ladies' baby dust showers me for this next cycle! Fx!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I'm just going to say it.... I want to start a journal but I dont know how to do it on B&B... :dohh:
I've been searching for more than a hour and I still cannot figure it out!


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies, today I'm exhausted! Didn't sleep very well between the very vivid dreams and hubby snoring. One dream was about a man walking around the neighborhood looking for people to kill. I had to call my mom and tell her to get the dogs inside and to hide her and the kids. I was having to hide in the school. I'm the other dream I had found park place in the McDonalds monopoly contest and won $10000. Then some guy came into wherever I was and started shooting people trying to get me to give him the money. Somehow I got out and was running around town trying to sneak out a baby stroller with me......

I'm also extremely nauseated today and pretty damn grumpy. I thought for sure my temp would be lower this morning because I woke up freezing, but it was higher than yesterday's temp. I also keep getting these really sharp pains. I have no clue if any of this is related to pregnancy at all (it's always a freaking guessing game) but I hope I find out by Monday because I don't want to go to this training thing.


----------



## mdscpa

*Results are in 19dpo after 72 hours..

Beta#2: 1,571.30 mIU/ml doubling every 46.52 hours*

:wohoo: :happydance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps840d4889.jpg

*Here's the analysis from the calculator i got from the net that shows my levels based on their statistics as well...
*
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps20540e96.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay! That is amazing Daphne!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay! That is amazing Daphne!!! :wohoo:

And my level at 19dpo is a little bit higher than the maximum levels.

:yipee::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I got the journal thing figures out. Link in my signature. It's not very big or anything but that's just cause I've been struggling the whole evening just to get the flipping link in my signature :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have FX for you Jess. I hope you get your BfP
:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Well ladies, today I'm exhausted! Didn't sleep very well between the very vivid dreams and hubby snoring. One dream was about a man walking around the neighborhood looking for people to kill. I had to call my mom and tell her to get the dogs inside and to hide her and the kids. I was having to hide in the school. I'm the other dream I had found park place in the McDonalds monopoly contest and won $10000. Then some guy came into wherever I was and started shooting people trying to get me to give him the money. Somehow I got out and was running around town trying to sneak out a baby stroller with me......
> 
> I'm also extremely nauseated today and pretty damn grumpy. I thought for sure my temp would be lower this morning because I woke up freezing, but it was higher than yesterday's temp. I also keep getting these really sharp pains. I have no clue if any of this is related to pregnancy at all (it's always a freaking guessing game) but I hope I find out by Monday because I don't want to go to this training thing.

Wow!!! What crazy dreams!!!!!! I hope they are amazing signs, vivid dreams and all!!! And your chart is looking great!!! Fx


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> *Results are in 19dpo after 72 hours..
> 
> Beta#2: 1,571.30 mIU/ml doubling every 46.52 hours*
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps840d4889.jpg
> 
> *Here's the analysis from the calculator i got from the net that shows my levels based on their statistics as well...
> *
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps20540e96.jpg

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Jess lol two nights ago I had a dream I got shot, was holding my stomach together, and called my mom to tell her. She was like "I'm sure you'll be fine" and hung up! How rude!! :) your temps look great!

Daphne those levels are amazing!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck jess! I pray this is ur bfp!!!


Daphne, I think u may have twins on ur hands! Ur only 19dpo and ur levels are of someone who's 5-6wks pregnant. It can vary like crazy tho but I know metiformin is known for multiples so FX for u! I'm going to start a little poll... 
Who thinks Daphne may be looking at twins?! 
Me, me!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I mentioned twins to her on her journal after 1st beta :haha: So me me agrees with Mary :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

This cycles stable temps, although they're lower, are the only thing making me think I may have some hope left for a late bfp. Plus I read normal levels should have only been around 8-20 at the time I got that maybe line on wondfo two days ago but we all know how much levels can differ but I'm letting the fact that levels can simply double from say 1miu every other day from implantation OR it could double from 2-5miu since a non pregnant woman often has a level of 1-5 at all times in their system. I'm just rambling but knowing these statistics made me feel better for the future...
say a women implants at 8dpo and had a natural non pregnant level of 1, which is extremely normal, the numbers should go along these lines but of course can be higher or even lower...
8dpo-1miu
10dpo-2miu
12dpo-4miu
14dpo-8miu
16dpo-16miu

And of course if your "non pregnant" natural hcg level is 2-5miu, which is also common, ur levels will be higher faster...at least in your bloods since it can ALWAYS take longer for it to make its way to your urine. And if u impant at say 4-6dpo and have a level of 1, itd go the same as listed above except ud prob see a bfp sooner since levels started building up eaelier than a woman who implanted at 8+dpo. make sense? Just making sure I wrote it right lol.

So Thats a perfect example as to why women sometimes cant get BFP's until the day of/after missed :af: even with tests like frer. Anyway, I hope this helps some of you in the last days of their tww to keep some hope :). I'm praying my levels are just going at this pace! Lol wishful thinking. Also, although not always true, sometimes when the levels rise slow and steady as listed above, its a clue to having a boy :) so I'm now actually hoping for a bfp after 12dpo when its my turn JUST so I *think* I have the extra odds for team blue to follow through! lol :haha: ill be over the moon either way though!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I mentioned twins to her on her journal after 1st beta :haha: So me me agrees with Mary :)

def! If I could bet money on it, I would. Seriously. Those are the numbers I had for aiden at 6wks! Or she's having a girl cuz levels climb faster with girls :). I still vote multiples, most likely twins, possibly more! Lol :)


----------



## melewen

Those are super helpful numbers!! I bet my non-pg hcg level is super low just because so... Leaves a little hope :) like a dummy I tested this afternoon at 8 dpo!! Diluted wee and I bet I don't have to tell you what the result was!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck jess! I pray this is ur bfp!!!
> 
> 
> Daphne, I think u may have twins on ur hands! Ur only 19dpo and ur levels are of someone who's 5-6wks pregnant. It can vary like crazy tho but I know metiformin is known for multiples so FX for u! I'm going to start a little poll...
> Who thinks Daphne may be looking at twins?!
> Me, me!

Yay for twins!!!! I only took met for the first 4days of this cycle then i stopped it and started fertilaid products... If i am, it could be due to ovaboost. This specifically targets maturation and development of eggs...

Can't sleep yet. Lower back hurts and bouts of strong cramps on my lower right side abdomen...


----------



## cutieq

Nice numbers daphne. I'm saying twins!

Mary, Jess - Fx for you both!!

I'm currently obsessed with progesterone and praying that's my issue!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Those are super helpful numbers!! I bet my non-pg hcg level is super low just because so... Leaves a little hope :) like a dummy I tested this afternoon at 8 dpo!! Diluted wee and I bet I don't have to tell you what the result was!

glad to help! Ur chart looks amazing by the way! FX it stays high for ur bfp!!! Oh and I used to test starting at 7dpo! Still do with internet strips sometimes but I usd to be terrible and test with frer WAYYY too early!!! I've learned my lesson but at the same time, IF I can get an early bfp, I want to know! Lol I'm a POAS-aholic for sure!!


----------



## mdscpa

Let's see if we can have an early scan tomorrow 5w0d. We're gonna meet the OB so we'll see i hope she will grant our request. :haha: We need to know if everything is in the right place. Oh, then maybe we'll see if i'm having more than 1.

Cutieq, have you had a cycle where you were monitored? Im thinking that maybe you have a thin lining (low progesterone) and the baby wasnt able to completely implant... I cant wait til you see your new doctor.


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Let's see if we can have an early scan tomorrow 5w0d. We're gonna meet the OB so we'll see i hope she will. We nees to know if everything is in the right place. Oh, then maybe we'll see if i'm having more than 1.
> 
> Cutieq, have you had a cycle where you were monitored? Im thinking that maybe you have a thin lining (low progesterone) and the baby wasnt able to completely implant... I cant wait til you see your new doctor.

No I've never been monitored for it. The only took it with my bloodwork after my BFP. I was losing it and my hcg was at 4 and progesterone at .8. I'm hoping to O right before my appointment so we can test this cycle. I almost used the at home cream but I don't want to fudge with my numbers. I've never wanted something to be wrong with me so bad :rofl: 

So happy you ladies got your BFPs. It's so refreshing and gives the test of us hope!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Let's see if we can have an early scan tomorrow 5w0d. We're gonna meet the OB so we'll see i hope she will. We nees to know if everything is in the right place. Oh, then maybe we'll see if i'm having more than 1.
> 
> Cutieq, have you had a cycle where you were monitored? Im thinking that maybe you have a thin lining (low progesterone) and the baby wasnt able to completely implant... I cant wait til you see your new doctor.
> 
> No I've never been monitored for it. The only took it with my bloodwork after my BFP. I was losing it and my hcg was at 4 and progesterone at .8. I'm hoping to O right before my appointment so we can test this cycle. I almost used the at home cream but I don't want to fudge with my numbers. I've never wanted something to be wrong with me so bad :rofl:
> 
> So happy you ladies got your BFPs. It's so refreshing and gives the test of us hope!Click to expand...

Praying for you cutieq that all you just need are progesterone supplements and no other issues down there.... You started showering us :dust: so we thank you.... Now me and Pamela are going to so the same for you ladies. Non stop baby:dust: shower....


----------



## SarahLou372

Provera start for me tomorrow ladies... :flower:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck jess! I pray this is ur bfp!!!
> 
> 
> Daphne, I think u may have twins on ur hands! Ur only 19dpo and ur levels are of someone who's 5-6wks pregnant. It can vary like crazy tho but I know metiformin is known for multiples so FX for u! I'm going to start a little poll...
> Who thinks Daphne may be looking at twins?!
> Me, me!

I hope quadruplets hehehe


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Those are super helpful numbers!! I bet my non-pg hcg level is super low just because so... Leaves a little hope :) like a dummy I tested this afternoon at 8 dpo!! Diluted wee and I bet I don't have to tell you what the result was!
> 
> glad to help! Ur chart looks amazing by the way! FX it stays high for ur bfp!!! Oh and I used to test starting at 7dpo! Still do with internet strips sometimes but I usd to be terrible and test with frer WAYYY too early!!! I've learned my lesson but at the same time, IF I can get an early bfp, I want to know! Lol I'm a POAS-aholic for sure!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! When did you get yours this go-round?


----------



## Wishing1010

SarahLou372 said:


> Provera start for me tomorrow ladies... :flower:

Good luck, Hun!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Those are super helpful numbers!! I bet my non-pg hcg level is super low just because so... Leaves a little hope :) like a dummy I tested this afternoon at 8 dpo!! Diluted wee and I bet I don't have to tell you what the result was!
> 
> glad to help! Ur chart looks amazing by the way! FX it stays high for ur bfp!!! Oh and I used to test starting at 7dpo! Still do with internet strips sometimes but I usd to be terrible and test with frer WAYYY too early!!! I've learned my lesson but at the same time, IF I can get an early bfp, I want to know! Lol I'm a POAS-aholic for sure!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! When did you get yours this go-round?Click to expand...

no bfp for me yet other than my chemical last October (bfp 9dpo...i think, wasn't temping yet). My only tube is blocked or was anyway and I'm praying the enzymes I've been on for 8 months has eaten away all the remaining scar tissue blocking it! Ill know if its open in Dec for sure. FX!! But for now I'm fighting infertility and am planning to kick it's butt! My heart wont allow me to give up on TTC and the enzymes have worked for many, many women so I'm keeping my faith :). 
I l like to keep hope and I like to pee on things :haha:. But with my son, although I wasn't temping, I got a bfp by CD19 and at that time my cycles were 26-27 days long so I'm pretty sure I was only 7-8dpo and thats what my first scan agreed with as well so I'm pretty sure it was early BUT since I wasn't tracking, it could have been off by a couple of days. Ive learned during these 18 cycle ATTC that CD12 is the best day to test but many can get positives on early result tests by 10dpo. I wish u tons of dust and always keep in mind that its not over til the ugly witch shows her face!....i need to tell myself that lol... :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Gotta trust your gut... I tested with another digital OPK this evening. Went from no smiley at all this am to a solid smiley this pm. Exact same smiley pattern, bbt dip and cd that happened last cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX my temp goes up tomorrow ladies! If not, its def over for this month. I'm pretty sure I'm really 12, maybe even 11dpo but not positive. I guess my LP will tell us better but I'm hoping thats why I didn't get a true bfp yet. Or maybe I some how oed when my second dip occurred at "4dpo". Anything's possible ttc! Lol. Hopefully a bunch of bfps are about to come rolling in on this thread, finally! That'd be amazing and itd make my 2014 theory come true :) FX FX FX!!!!!! Come on Daphne and Pamela, we need some baby dust!!!


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX my temp goes up tomorrow ladies! If not, its def over for this month. I'm pretty sure I'm really 12, maybe even 11dpo but not positive. I guess my LP will tell us better but I'm hoping thats why I didn't get a true bfp yet. Or maybe I some how oed when my second dip occurred at "4dpo". Anything's possible ttc! Lol. Hopefully a bunch of bfps are about to come rolling in on this thread, finally! That'd be amazing and itd make my 2014 theory come true :) FX FX FX!!!!!! Come on Daphne and Pamela, we need some baby dust!!!

Hope you get a nice rise Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Gotta trust your gut... I tested with another digital OPK this evening. Went from no smiley at all this am to a solid smiley this pm. Exact same smiley pattern, bbt dip and cd that happened last cycle.

good luck! Are u hoping to catch O this cycle? They say ur very fertile after an early loss, although I also know how hard it can be so I understand either way! <3

EDIT: just saw ur chart and my guess is u def hopped right back into the game . I did as well cuz I didn't truly know about my tube yet so I had high hopes (like I have for u this cycle!) and the doctors, and myself came to the conclusion that my chemical was caused due to my body rejecting it since it would have probably been ectopic, so I guess it was good but the WHOLE thing still confuses me. Anyway, I got off track lol. Just wanted to say I see u bd'ed like ur trying this cycle so fx!!!
Oh and I have PIDS that caused my tube issue so don't let me saying that worry you! I'm sure thats not the case for u AT ALL! <3


----------



## melewen

Aidensmommy sorry I really thought I saw you got a bfp this cycle ! I get lost in this thread every now and then since I'm a newcomer. And yes, reminding myself that is always so much harder than I would like. Got some unusual cm this evening but think my twinges have been a cyst. So Bleh. But FX still! You have an amazing attitude and I have no doubt you will indeed kick its butt!! :)


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Gotta trust your gut... I tested with another digital OPK this evening. Went from no smiley at all this am to a solid smiley this pm. Exact same smiley pattern, bbt dip and cd that happened last cycle.
> 
> good luck! Are u hoping to catch O this cycle? They say ur very fertile after an early loss, although I also know how hard it can be so I understand either way! <3
> 
> EDIT: just saw ur chart and my guess is u def hopped right back into the game . I did as well cuz I didn't truly know about my tube yet so I had high hopes (like I have for u this cycle!) and the doctors, and myself came to the conclusion that my chemical was caused due to my body rejecting it since it would have probably been ectopic, so I guess it was good but the WHOLE thing still confuses me. Anyway, I got off track lol. Just wanted to say I see u bd'ed like ur trying this cycle so fx!!!
> Oh and I have PIDS that caused my tube issue so don't let me saying that worry you! I'm sure thats not the case for u AT ALL! <3Click to expand...

We we're actually trying to avoid it this month thinking that I would O on cd19 or 20 like I did every month (except last). I'm not going to concern myself with a BFP or not. It's bittersweet to think we have a chance this cycle but I can't deal with another positive until I have some answers of some sort this cycle.


----------



## TTCHOPES

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/eps/index.php


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Gotta trust your gut... I tested with another digital OPK this evening. Went from no smiley at all this am to a solid smiley this pm. Exact same smiley pattern, bbt dip and cd that happened last cycle.
> 
> good luck! Are u hoping to catch O this cycle? They say ur very fertile after an early loss, although I also know how hard it can be so I understand either way! <3
> 
> EDIT: just saw ur chart and my guess is u def hopped right back into the game . I did as well cuz I didn't truly know about my tube yet so I had high hopes (like I have for u this cycle!) and the doctors, and myself came to the conclusion that my chemical was caused due to my body rejecting it since it would have probably been ectopic, so I guess it was good but the WHOLE thing still confuses me. Anyway, I got off track lol. Just wanted to say I see u bd'ed like ur trying this cycle so fx!!!
> Oh and I have PIDS that caused my tube issue so don't let me saying that worry you! I'm sure thats not the case for u AT ALL! <3Click to expand...
> 
> We we're actually trying to avoid it this month thinking that I would O on cd19 or 20 like I did every month (except last). I'm not going to concern myself with a BFP or not. It's bittersweet to think we have a chance this cycle but I can't deal with another positive until I have some answers of some sort this cycle.Click to expand...

I 100% understand. I went to the docs right after my chemical for a check because I wanted answers and all they said was "oh, dont worry about your tube being blocked anymore. You don't need an HSG. Your tube being closed after your m/c is rare. Yeah okay...5 months later I had my blocked tube diagnosis :(. Ugh. Anyway, I bet ur a-ok, I really do. Chemicals are very common and most women have a few in their lifetime but just don't know because they didn't test as early as we do. Any how, my fingers are crossed that u get a surprise the cycle ur not thinking about ttc the most! (this one!! Lol) I really think you'll have your sticky bean in no time! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies, just popping in to give the baby dust that Mary requested :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ab75

Great numbers Daphne. I vote one super sticky, healthy girl bean xx

Congrats on the digi wunna xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Great numbers Daphne. I vote one super sticky, healthy girl bean xx
> 
> Congrats on the digi wunna xx

DH thinks it could be a girl as well. All his two brother's first kid were girls.. So he thought he'll have the same.

SPREADING :dust: all over the place...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Great numbers Daphne. I vote one super sticky, healthy girl bean xx
> 
> Congrats on the digi wunna xx
> 
> DH thinks it could be a girl as well. All his two brother's first kid were girls.. So he thought he'll have the same.
> 
> SPREADING :dust: all over the place...Click to expand...

Funny, even before I fell pregnant I thought we would have a boy one day. DH is 1 of 2 brothers. His brother has 2 sons and his nephews all have boys as well. We'll see...

what do you think you are having? If you had to guess?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Great numbers Daphne. I vote one super sticky, healthy girl bean xx
> 
> Congrats on the digi wunna xx
> 
> DH thinks it could be a girl as well. All his two brother's first kid were girls.. So he thought he'll have the same.
> 
> SPREADING :dust: all over the place...Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, even before I fell pregnant I thought we would have a boy one day. DH is 1 of 2 brothers. His brother has 2 sons and his nephews all have boys as well. We'll see...
> 
> what do you think you are having? If you had to guess?Click to expand...

I'm guessing for a girl.. Coz i feel like im glowing :haha: dont know if you're suppose to feel like that this early :haha: DH wants a boy if he is to choose as first kid. But right now we just want for the baby to be healthy, girl or boy. But we're still hoping we could have twins. Its in my family and as always whenever im on meds theres always two eggs... So who knows... We'll just have to wait.


----------



## Wishing1010

Morning ladies!!!! So, last night, I was cramping so bad at bedtime that I was nauseous! I took an OPK that was a 45 min hold and it was pretty dark. I awoke to my temp creeping up this morning, fx yesterday was O day! I wanted to BD last night but my nauseous was so bad I couldn't even move. Pretty sure the same happened last time I was on clomid. I guess only my temps will tell!

Fx Cutie, Cheryl, And Mary!!! Going to be chart stalking today hehehe :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Morning ladies!!!! So, last night, I was cramping so bad at bedtime that I was nauseous! I took an OPK that was a 45 min hold and it was pretty dark. I awoke to my temp creeping up this morning, fx yesterday was O day! I wanted to BD last night but my nauseous was so bad I couldn't even move. Pretty sure the same happened last time I was on clomid. I guess only my temps will tell!
> 
> Fx Cutie, Cheryl, And Mary!!! Going to be chart stalking today hehehe :dust:

FX kenna. But to be safe i'd BD today and the next 2 days just in case O happens after your "pretty dark" lines. I got my darkest line the night before temp drop in the morning (opk same color) we BD'd that day and the next. Although i have BD before those +'s. FX YOU'LL CATCH THAT ELUSIVE EGGY....


----------



## Wishing1010

We will def BD tonight, and will try for tomorrow. Doc said to do every other day, so that's my minimum goal!


----------



## mdscpa

Hoping no male issues, i'd do it every day this time around. Our doc here said do it for one week when they gave me a trigger shot but we chose every other day. They really have diff views and we ended up doing our own thing as we please. :haha: I ended up having our own decision this cycle told myself its my body i should know it better.... And it paid off.... Im praying this is it for you Kenna you deserve it.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:



> Hoping no male issues, i'd do it every day this time around. Our doc here said do it for one week when they gave me a trigger shot but we chose every other day. They really have diff views and we ended up doing our own thing as we please. :haha: I ended up having our own decision this cycle told myself its my body i should know it better.... And it paid off.... Im praying this is it for you Kenna you deserve it.

If my DH would do it every day, I totally would! lol he is already tired of every other day. He thinks the best frequency is a few times a week. Can't wait for him to get his midlife sex drive increase hehehe!


----------



## Wishing1010

I texted mary and told her to test!!! Hahaha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Kenna!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust:


----------



## ab75

Help ladies. I started a journal but don't know how to get the link to put it in my sig!? Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I texted mary and told her to test!!! Hahaha

I second Kenna. Mary go pee.... Temp is high looking triphasic to me.


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Help ladies. I started a journal but don't know how to get the link to put it in my sig!? Xx


Ok, i'll try to make it as easy as possible: The link in your signature (journal) should look like this just remove the spaces i put before and after []. Remember NO SPACES... :haha:

"[ URL=https://thelinktoyourjournal ] [ img ]https://linkofimageyoucreated[ /img ][ /URL ]"

For the image part u can choose a link from anywebsite u have a photo or u can try making glittery words from glitterfy.com (copy the part that has img to img code only not the entire link) or you could just write the title of your journal instead of the img img code above.


----------



## ab75

Mmmm, thanks. I wrote the title of my journal but its not linking to it xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Mmmm, thanks. I wrote the title of my journal but its not linking to it xx

You have to still write the URL thingy without spaces

[ url=link to your journal ]My Pregnancy Journal[ /url]

Just NO SPACES...


----------



## mdscpa

Open your journal copy the link then replace the "link to your journal" part above and just remove the space i put before and after this symbols [].

That'll fix it


----------



## ab75

Right, lol, I am crap at technical things! So now the link works. But I just want it to say My Journal, or the name of my journal, not all the https stuff! Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Let me know if everything works out. The link to your journal should starts with [ url=then the complete web address that starts with https close it with ] then write title of your journal then close it with [ /url] that should do it


----------



## mdscpa

Ok i'll do it for you. It should be like this.

https://img41.glitterfy.com/14289/glitterfy4060104T356B81.gif

Try to reply with quote to see the link copy it and edit the title... I already put your link there hehehehe

Edit. Copy the entire link when you reply to this i fixed it for you...


----------



## ab75

Aaahhhh I just fixed it and you changed it lol.
Hold on, I'll change it again xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Aaahhhh I just fixed it and you changed it lol.
> Hold on, I'll change it again xx

Ahahahaha. Want to give you a colorful ticker for your journal hope you like it.


----------



## ab75

Daphne, I love you. Lol, thank you so much for your help and patience, lol. Xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Daphne, I love you. Lol, thank you so much for your help and patience, lol. Xx

Anytime.... Love you too... Now its time for me to follow you too... :D


----------



## ab75

Lol, Thankyou, I'll try to make it interesting hahaha xx


----------



## mdscpa

ab75 said:


> Lol, Thankyou, I'll try to make it interesting hahaha xx

You should :haha: need to see what ee should expect later on with this pregnancy...


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm being too chicken to do frer this cycle.. Lol. Wondfo is still just showing the stupid "is it there?" line so that must be an evap or something. I officially decided since tomorrow I will officially be late, ill test for sure then IF my temp is at least still pretty close to todays. FX! I feel out due to the wondfos but at the same time my bbs are sooo sore, more so than usual but that could just be hormones as always. FX for a surprise bfp tomorrow! :)


----------



## MissMexicana

Hello ladies ! 
it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!! 
second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?! 
help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
xxx:kiss:


----------



## Wishing1010

So, since we are getting so many BFP's in here, I made a new thread for our pregnancies!!!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...her-until-we-all-give-birth.html#post33991301

Please join this thread so that the journey may continue throughout pregnancy as well!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I will be following that thread as well, but I figured we have so many BFP's that it's time to make another thread as well. It's been mentioned a few times, so I figured since this is a lucky month, maybe we will all be able to join the pregnancy thread too!!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

MissMexicana said:


> Hello ladies !
> it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!!
> second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
> I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
> my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?!
> help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
> xxx:kiss:

Oooo FX, hun!!!! Sounds extremely promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I will be following that thread as well, but I figured we have so many BFP's that it's time to make another thread as well. It's been mentioned a few times, so I figured since this is a lucky month, maybe we will all be able to join the pregnancy thread too!!!! :)

Great idea Kenna! Hopefully we will all fill up the pregnancy thread quicker than we filled up this thread!! :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm being too chicken to do frer this cycle.. Lol. Wondfo is still just showing the stupid "is it there?" line so that must be an evap or something. I officially decided since tomorrow I will officially be late, ill test for sure then IF my temp is at least still pretty close to todays. FX! I feel out due to the wondfos but at the same time my bbs are sooo sore, more so than usual but that could just be hormones as always. FX for a surprise bfp tomorrow! :)

FX Mary..... Still my hair never got untangled since i've been crossing everything for you... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> So, since we are getting so many BFP's in here, I made a new thread for our pregnancies!!!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...her-until-we-all-give-birth.html#post33991301
> 
> Please join this thread so that the journey may continue throughout pregnancy as well!!!!!!

I've followed that already... And will keep updating there aside from my journal... 

I will still be here though to give my advice (feeling like an expert :haha::rofl:)....


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, ive seen your chart. Im praying that this is Implantation Dip and that your temp will bounce back up tomorrow....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Welcome MissM!

Mary, that chart looks great!!!

Kenna, I think my chart is following yours this cycle so tell yours to be on it's best behavior.


----------



## mdscpa

MissMexicana said:


> Hello ladies !
> it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!!
> second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
> I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
> my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?!
> help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
> xxx:kiss:

Welcome MissM. Give it a couple more days then you can test again.

FX you get that :bfp:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WOW Mary your temps look pregnant to me! They look better than mine :haha:
FX for you!! I really hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol chart twins, cutie!!!


----------



## melewen

Daphne :) you are amazing! I was just popping in to say good morning and boo temps!

I did have pretty strong AF-like cramps last night and some this morning. I did a quick consult with our friend Google and read a bunch of threads from women asking if that's normal, cramps 8-9 dpo and a dip, and I swear all of them ended up with Bfp's. BUT my temp usually drops on 9 or 10 dpo as AF makes her way.. Just not quite such a dip like today

Boobs are still sore which NEVER happens but think I may have another cyst on my left side so I'm all just... Confrused

Mary super excited to see your tests!!! See what I said about that bfp? Lol

I appreciate that all of you pg ladies are staying around but I feel like I just want to join you in the next thread...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keep faith Cheryl! 
I'm still keeping my FX for you! I also thought that I was out due to my temps not rocketing into space and staying there but look where I am now. You'll be here with us soon!! :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Thanks Pamela :) trying to not be too negative but this cycle just feels like it's "time". I'm exhausted by it for some reason! I feel like something is different but I'm terrified of that too because if I'm not pg (and let's be honest.. That chart?!) I'll feel awful and trust myself less and less in the future!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Thanks Pamela :) trying to not be too negative but this cycle just feels like it's "time". I'm exhausted by it for some reason! I feel like something is different but I'm terrified of that too because if I'm not pg (and let's be honest.. That chart?!) I'll feel awful and trust myself less and less in the future!

I really hope you are pregnant! 
I think you should always trust yourself. Daphne gave me good advice when she said it is normal to feel things even if they are not pregnancy related during the tww because that is when you become more in tune with your body.

If it helps any... The only thing that is making me feel pregnant at this moment is the tests and my boobs. So even if you think that you are not you might still be :hugs:

Regardless of your cycle outcome we will all be here for you!


----------



## mdscpa

While waiting maybe i could try to do the instructions on how i made the journal tickers just to kill time :haha:

You need to combined the ff. steps (no spaces and no ") below to create your link to your journal with great ticker:

1. Type "[ url= "
2. Type/paste "link of your journal that starts with https"
3. Close it with "]"
4. Img link - further instructions below on how to generate it
5. Close it with "[ /url ]"

How to generate img code:

1. Go to glitterfy.com
2. You can choose your own photos to upload or choose glitter text
3. Choose kind of glitters, font, and color they only have few
4. Type the title/text you want there are three lines to fill in and its has limitation with how many characters per line
5. Click "glitter text" wait til it loads 
6. In BB CODE: just copy the link that starts from [ img] until the last [ img ]

No. 6 is the code you need for the IMG link above (step4).

Hope this will help anyone.. Will try to search more sites that offers better IMGs.


----------



## mdscpa

Saw this pic hanging on the wall. Still waiting for our turn...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## starryjune

Hope I can join you there soon!


----------



## starryjune

Still could go any way, but my temp and mood lifted up today (0.4 degrees). My chart is looking much more hopeful...

Boobs still swollen and tender, but crampiness has lessened. Usually boobs only begin hurting around now and I have a slew of PMS issues. 

Please please please no AF (due to arrive in 6 days).

I'll post an update each morning til I get confirmation of something...

FX. :af::dust:[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 80.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## starryjune

Baby dust for all of us!:dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That looks good June! :dust:


----------



## starryjune

Big congrats to you WunnaBubba2 btw!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Still could go any way, but my temp and mood lifted up today (0.4 degrees). My chart is looking much more hopeful...
> 
> Boobs still swollen and tender, but crampiness has lessened. Usually boobs only begin hurting around now and I have a slew of PMS issues.
> 
> Please please please no AF (due to arrive in 6 days).
> 
> I'll post an update each morning til I get confirmation of something...
> 
> FX. :af::dust:[-o&lt;

good luck and baby dust!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> WOW Mary your temps look pregnant to me! They look better than mine :haha:
> FX for you!! I really hope this is it for you!!

right!!! I'm like where the heck is my positive wondfo?!! So I'm afraid to try frer lol. My chart looks amazing today but it also looks like many ectopic charts so I'll be very nervous until my scan even if I do happen to get a late bfp. FX for either a very healthy pregnancy or for AF! Id much rather AF anyday than an ectopic! FFs gallery has charts identical to mine that are ectopic, thats what put that idea in my head this month..lol damn chart galleries! :haha:

FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX sOooooOooOOooooo tightly for you!! I hope you get your sticky healthy bfp in the correct spot!
When do you think you'll try frer?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm being too chicken to do frer this cycle.. Lol. Wondfo is still just showing the stupid "is it there?" line so that must be an evap or something. I officially decided since tomorrow I will officially be late, ill test for sure then IF my temp is at least still pretty close to todays. FX! I feel out due to the wondfos but at the same time my bbs are sooo sore, more so than usual but that could just be hormones as always. FX for a surprise bfp tomorrow! :)
> 
> FX Mary..... Still my hair never got untangled since i've been crossing everything for you... :happydance:Click to expand...

lol thank u Daphne! FX u can untangle that hair soon! Come on bfp, Daphne needs her hair back!!! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX sOooooOooOOooooo tightly for you!! I hope you get your sticky healthy bfp in the correct spot!
> When do you think you'll try frer?

tomo for sure if AF doesn't show. FX!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX! Cannot wait!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## melewen

So today some weird pinches started... they're like little pulling sensations, in what seems like the left corner of my uterus. Not early so far over as my ovary, but definitely on the right side, not a dull ache, but not painful either. Just this little.. tug. Pinch. Weird.

TOMORROWS TEMP HOLDS THE KEY WAHHHHHHHHHH

:awww:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and I have bad left side pinches today on and off. Maybe AF related but either way it hurts and its just in a weird spot. As you said Pamela, FX for a sticky bean and in the right spot!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> So today some weird pinches started... they're like little pulling sensations, in what seems like the left corner of my uterus. Not early so far over as my ovary, but definitely on the right side, not a dull ache, but not painful either. Just this little.. tug. Pinch. Weird.
> 
> TOMORROWS TEMP HOLDS THE KEY WAHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> :awww:

lol I have the same! I was typing it at the same time I think :haha:. FX its a good sign for us both!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Those little beans are tugging at you ladies to get noticed!!

FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## melewen

Mary which side do you sleep on typically?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm being too chicken to do frer this cycle.. Lol. Wondfo is still just showing the stupid "is it there?" line so that must be an evap or something. I officially decided since tomorrow I will officially be late, ill test for sure then IF my temp is at least still pretty close to todays. FX! I feel out due to the wondfos but at the same time my bbs are sooo sore, more so than usual but that could just be hormones as always. FX for a surprise bfp tomorrow! :)
> 
> FX Mary..... Still my hair never got untangled since i've been crossing everything for you... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol thank u Daphne! FX u can untangle that hair soon! Come on bfp, Daphne needs her hair back!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Better get that frer peed on....!!!!!!!

Cant wait for your :bfp: tomorrow...


----------



## jessiecat

mdscpa- there's a baby boom in this forum! I logged in today and so many ladies I've been following have BFPs- SO happy for you. Congrats!!!


----------



## mdscpa

jessiecat said:


> mdscpa- there's a baby boom in this forum! I logged in today and so many ladies I've been following have BFPs- SO happy for you. Congrats!!!


Thank you jessie.... And you're next...


----------



## Wishing1010

Morning ladies. I'm so grumpy this morning. DH and I got into a huge fight because of my horrible attitude last night. No BD. Woke up this morning and temp dropped, so no confirmed O and no BD in a few days. I hope O stays away till Saturday or sunday now. I'm just so mad at myself today :(


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Kenna. Hopefully things are ok between you and your hubby and o stats away until you can get some bd in


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry Kenna. Hopefully things are ok between you and your hubby and o stats away until you can get some bd in

Thanks, Jess! Your chart is looking good!!!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

The chart is, but the tests aren't. I think my line eye is on vacation because I haven't seen even the hint of a lone for some time. I told Ronny last night that I'm starting to feel like this is never going to happen.

Hey Kenna, are your clomid cycles monitored or unmonitored? And how much do you pay for the Clomid? We are going to switch to an re that seems more like she cares about us getting pregnant (although I already know her game plan and I don't know how I feel about the meds yet). 

Yesterday marks one year ago that we lost our second pregnancy. It's a date that Kenna and Mary probably both remember. I can't believe it's been a year already.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, sorry for bumping in here... But I need all the prayers you guys can offer.

I went for my tests today and bloods showed positive and numbers at 11dpo = 78 which is normal so far.

They however did pick up that I have an irregular heart beat and that my heart goes through a period of a few minutes or longer where it would skip every 3rd beat.
I am no classified as a high risk pregnancy. Luckily I will receive extra care and attention.

Please pray for me and my bean. I mentioned in my journal earlier as well that I cannot loose this bean... I'm afraid that I have become too attached already :cry:

Still lots of :dust: to all of you!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Hi ladies, wanted to pop in for some opinions before I have a chance to read through everything that happened during my slumber :) temps went up again this morning... Which has never happened at 10dpo. They're always on their way down! Uh.. What do you think? Then again.. My temps have been crazy this cycle. Chart overlay is on my FF homepage :)


----------



## melewen

So that doesn't seem to be working.. Et voià

https://i60.tinypic.com/24y7brb.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mel, I hope you get to test and BFP to you!!! :dust:


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah, I took a super sensitive little strip and bfn :( but if I implanted yesterday then levels could still be low right?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> The chart is, but the tests aren't. I think my line eye is on vacation because I haven't seen even the hint of a lone for some time. I told Ronny last night that I'm starting to feel like this is never going to happen.
> 
> Hey Kenna, are your clomid cycles monitored or unmonitored? And how much do you pay for the Clomid? We are going to switch to an re that seems more like she cares about us getting pregnant (although I already know her game plan and I don't know how I feel about the meds yet).
> 
> Yesterday marks one year ago that we lost our second pregnancy. It's a date that Kenna and Mary probably both remember. I can't believe it's been a year already.

I'm being monitored for the next 3 cycles :)

Clomid costs like $13 a cycle with my insurance, pretty awesome!!!

I do remember that hun, I'm really sorry that you have had so much pain over the course of the past year+. I truly hope your BFP comes very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for bumping in here... But I need all the prayers you guys can offer.
> 
> I went for my tests today and bloods showed positive and numbers at 11dpo = 78 which is normal so far.
> 
> They however did pick up that I have an irregular heart beat and that my heart goes through a period of a few minutes or longer where it would skip every 3rd beat.
> I am no classified as a high risk pregnancy. Luckily I will receive extra care and attention.
> 
> Please pray for me and my bean. I mentioned in my journal earlier as well that I cannot loose this bean... I'm afraid that I have become too attached already :cry:
> 
> Still lots of :dust: to all of you!!!!!!! :hugs:

Many sticky bean thoughts and prayers heading your way. Try and take care of yourself as much as possible. Did they say what may be causing your heart to do that?


----------



## cutieq

Mel, looking good!! That's definitely different from your norm.

Pamela, sorry to hear about that. Definitely thinking of you and your little one and I'm glad you're under care!

Jess, so sorry for your loss and hurting. Hopefully those nice temps you have will bring you some joy soon!

Kenna, hopefully your O pushes out and you get some time in for makeup bd. Don't beat yourself up...it happens!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Oh yeah, I took a super sensitive little strip and bfn :( but if I implanted yesterday then levels could still be low right?

Right. This is the 1st time your temps is this way and Daphne got her BFP on the cycle that her temps were different as well.

I've read that it's not that common to get early bfp's so I'm hoping your one is just shy and that you will have it very soon!



Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry for bumping in here... But I need all the prayers you guys can offer.
> 
> I went for my tests today and bloods showed positive and numbers at 11dpo = 78 which is normal so far.
> 
> They however did pick up that I have an irregular heart beat and that my heart goes through a period of a few minutes or longer where it would skip every 3rd beat.
> I am no classified as a high risk pregnancy. Luckily I will receive extra care and attention.
> 
> Please pray for me and my bean. I mentioned in my journal earlier as well that I cannot loose this bean... I'm afraid that I have become too attached already :cry:
> 
> Still lots of :dust: to all of you!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Many sticky bean thoughts and prayers heading your way. Try and take care of yourself as much as possible. Did they say what may be causing your heart to do that?Click to expand...

At the moment don't know why it's doing that. It has however been doing it for 2+ years if I remember correctly. It doesn't do it the whole time but sometimes there would be 5 minutes where it will skip the beat. 

Every time I went on an EKG heart monitor in the past Murphy intervened so even though I told the drs there is something not right they could not prove it.

Thank goodness the nurse checked my heart this morning at the exact time it started happening.

I'll let you guys know what they say next week. The test is Monday morning and then back to the dr on Tuesday to get the results


----------



## melewen

Pamela I'm throwing out loads of "white light" to the universe today and I'll be thinking about you :) Hoping that everything works out just swimmingly! FX so freaking tight that we can be due date buddies (is that even a thing? I haven't been to pregnancy forums yet.. lol!) that I think I've cut off the circulation to my fingers...

Jess I'm so sorry you have had to go through so much. You know what they say.. 

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/ee/1f/f5/ee1ff5b09f4e8a9c505a5ba9d3722952.jpg 

Your chart looks awesome and it is totally normal to not get a BFP so early on! We always try to cheat the system with our "what ifs" (I've been testing since uh... 5 DPO I KID YOU NOT) because it's so hard to wait. When would AF arrive?

Mary any updates??

Kenna, that's the worst!! We'll fight sometimes during BD-mode and I'm like OK OK pull it together Cheryl, just apologize even though HE IS TOTALLY WRONG, so we can DTD. Pretty sad huh? :) One night won't make a huge difference, and I have FX that O will stay away til you're ready. You using OPKs?

AFM a little nervous that my temp is just at about the same temp it was a couple cycles ago, although there was no dip beforehand. Assuming I'll be getting AF but hoping I won't... if my temp goes down tomorrow I'm going to be *pissed*. We have this huge event tonight and if my body just decided to play tricks on me so that I won't get to drink champagne, I'll be like really? REALLY?!


----------



## starryjune

Temp is up .1 degree today, so my chart is showing a general acsending/high temps trend and what could have been an implantation dip a few days ago. I am now 11 DPO. Fertility friend said I shouldn't test until my complete luteal phase, aka when AF is due (Wednesday). I am SOOOOOOOOOO impatient!! If implantation possibly occurred Tues. PM, when is the earliest I could test without it being too early (this all given my temp stays up)?

The other thing that makes me worry is that I don't seem to have many "symptoms." Like, everyone I know says my breasts would hurt really bad, and I know what that's like because they did BAD sometimes at PMS or when they were growing. But now, I'd say it's a mild ache, tenderness, but mostly they just feel swollen. Also, I get occasional bouts of normal pms cramps, but they only last about a minute. So, overall I feel normal. The only times I felt like my hormones were nutso were during my O time and the days around possible implantation (the night I got several sharp pokes in my right side and then temp dipped and rose back up).

Sorry, I rambled. I am just so eager for the result... I see pregnant or new mothers all over the place and my heart and belly ache with want.


----------



## MissMexicana

Wishing1010 said:


> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies !
> it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!!
> second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
> I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
> my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?!
> help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
> xxx:kiss:
> 
> Oooo FX, hun!!!! Sounds extremely promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you :winkwink:I hope so !! but today I woke up not feeling the cramping much but I do now much later in the day, my breasts aren't as sore today either but still sensitive. No other symptoms today ... :( AF scheduled to be here in 5 days so let's hope not...!!!


----------



## starryjune

MissMexicana said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies !
> it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!!
> second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
> I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
> my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?!
> help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
> xxx:kiss:
> 
> 
> Oooo FX, hun!!!! Sounds extremely promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :winkwink:I hope so !! but today I woke up not feeling the cramping much but I do now much later in the day, my breasts aren't as sore today either but still sensitive. No other symptoms today ... :( AF scheduled to be here in 5 days so let's hope not...!!!Click to expand...

AF is due for me in 5 or 6 days, too, and my pms symtoms are weakening, too. Still full, sensitive boobs and occasional, short & mild cramping. That's it. Oh, and I crave gummy candies even more than usual ;)


----------



## MissMexicana

starryjune said:


> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies !
> it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!!
> second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
> I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
> my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?!
> help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
> xxx:kiss:
> 
> 
> Oooo FX, hun!!!! Sounds extremely promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :winkwink:I hope so !! but today I woke up not feeling the cramping much but I do now much later in the day, my breasts aren't as sore today either but still sensitive. No other symptoms today ... :( AF scheduled to be here in 5 days so let's hope not...!!!Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due for me in 5 or 6 days, too, and my pms symtoms are weakening, too. Still full, sensitive boobs and occasional, short & mild cramping. That's it. Oh, and I crave gummy candies even more than usual ;)Click to expand...

It feels like the longest two weeks of my life already ! FX for us both then ! we will be testing at about the same time !! I have no cravings just super hungry all the time lol but im normally like that anyway ...!! send some gummy candies my way please !!:dog:


----------



## starryjune

MissMexicana said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies !
> it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!!
> second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
> I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
> my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?!
> help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
> xxx:kiss:
> 
> 
> Oooo FX, hun!!!! Sounds extremely promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :winkwink:I hope so !! but today I woke up not feeling the cramping much but I do now much later in the day, my breasts aren't as sore today either but still sensitive. No other symptoms today ... :( AF scheduled to be here in 5 days so let's hope not...!!!Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due for me in 5 or 6 days, too, and my pms symtoms are weakening, too. Still full, sensitive boobs and occasional, short & mild cramping. That's it. Oh, and I crave gummy candies even more than usual ;)Click to expand...
> 
> It feels like the longest two weeks of my life already ! FX for us both then ! we will be testing at about the same time !! I have no cravings just super hungry all the time lol but im normally like that anyway ...!! send some gummy candies my way please !!:dog:Click to expand...

I actually just ordered 10 lbs of 10-flavor variety gummy bears on Amazon... and a pillow pet to either cuddle myself for comfort or pass along to a wee one some day... no joke, I'm crazy. It's all this waiting!! I also had a very early (4.5 weeks) MC last month, so I am very sensitive and need any comforts I can think of. Let's pray for each other! And, here's some gummies and dust... :dust:


----------



## jessiecat

Starry june- so funny. I love love love gummy candies.


----------



## MissMexicana

thank you starry-june ! sending you dust back and praying for your BFP ! sorry about your MC I also had one last year and have waiting so long to ttc again so I'm scared now !! big comfort hugs to you !


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:


> Temp is up .1 degree today, so my chart is showing a general acsending/high temps trend and what could have been an implantation dip a few days ago. I am now 11 DPO. Fertility friend said I shouldn't test until my complete luteal phase, aka when AF is due (Wednesday). I am SOOOOOOOOOO impatient!! If implantation possibly occurred Tues. PM, when is the earliest I could test without it being too early (this all given my temp stays up)?
> 
> The other thing that makes me worry is that I don't seem to have many "symptoms." Like, everyone I know says my breasts would hurt really bad, and I know what that's like because they did BAD sometimes at PMS or when they were growing. But now, I'd say it's a mild ache, tenderness, but mostly they just feel swollen. Also, I get occasional bouts of normal pms cramps, but they only last about a minute. So, overall I feel normal. The only times I felt like my hormones were nutso were during my O time and the days around possible implantation (the night I got several sharp pokes in my right side and then temp dipped and rose back up).
> 
> Sorry, I rambled. I am just so eager for the result... I see pregnant or new mothers all over the place and my heart and belly ache with want.

I had af type cramps for a few hours the evening of 6dpo and I'm assuming that it could have implantation (really just guessing as I can't prove it) and I tested 9dpo. I didn't test because I thought implantation occurred just an urge :haha:
Anyway at 9dpo with diluted evening urine I got a 2nd white/grey line. 
Morning of 10 dpo I got 2 faint pink lines and evening of 10 dpo I got positive on digital. I think I was lucky to get it so early. 

So maybe try and wait till 10 dpo? If you really have to test early. I'm not judging if you can't wait, I couldn't either! 

FX that your temps continue to rise and stay up for a BFP :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Pamela I'm throwing out loads of "white light" to the universe today and I'll be thinking about you :) Hoping that everything works out just swimmingly! FX so freaking tight that we can be due date buddies (is that even a thing? I haven't been to pregnancy forums yet.. lol!) that I think I've cut off the circulation to my fingers...
> 
> Jess I'm so sorry you have had to go through so much. You know what they say..
> 
> https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/ee/1f/f5/ee1ff5b09f4e8a9c505a5ba9d3722952.jpg
> 
> Your chart looks awesome and it is totally normal to not get a BFP so early on! We always try to cheat the system with our "what ifs" (I've been testing since uh... 5 DPO I KID YOU NOT) because it's so hard to wait. When would AF arrive?
> 
> Mary any updates??
> 
> Kenna, that's the worst!! We'll fight sometimes during BD-mode and I'm like OK OK pull it together Cheryl, just apologize even though HE IS TOTALLY WRONG, so we can DTD. Pretty sad huh? :) One night won't make a huge difference, and I have FX that O will stay away til you're ready. You using OPKs?
> 
> AFM a little nervous that my temp is just at about the same temp it was a couple cycles ago, although there was no dip beforehand. Assuming I'll be getting AF but hoping I won't... if my temp goes down tomorrow I'm going to be *pissed*. We have this huge event tonight and if my body just decided to play tricks on me so that I won't get to drink champagne, I'll be like really? REALLY?!

Thx Cheryl :hugs:

Even with the erratic temps I think your chart looks good. FX for that BFP and being a due date buddy :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissMexicana said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies !
> it's my first time using a forum like this so am really excited!!
> second month ttc and only at 8dpo but reading all symptoms as a pregnancy symptom ! I think I am going mad! already tested twice WAY TOO EARLY I know but I cant help myself ! :blush:
> I've had really bad cramping a week ago lasted a good few hours , felt like my left ovary was going to pop out !! :wacko: and since that I've had this dull cramping sensation in my lower tummy that wont go away!
> my boobs have been really sore and heavy for the last two days but today they feel a bit less sensitive..?!
> help me stop obsessing or feed my obsession !!! really want this to happen !!!
> xxx:kiss:
> 
> Oooo FX, hun!!!! Sounds extremely promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :winkwink:I hope so !! but today I woke up not feeling the cramping much but I do now much later in the day, my breasts aren't as sore today either but still sensitive. No other symptoms today ... :( AF scheduled to be here in 5 days so let's hope not...!!!Click to expand...

I think almost everyone here has tester way early :haha:

FX for you. I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to pop in for some opinions before I have a chance to read through everything that happened during my slumber :) temps went up again this morning... Which has never happened at 10dpo. They're always on their way down! Uh.. What do you think? Then again.. My temps have been crazy this cycle. Chart overlay is on my FF homepage :)

Looking good Cheryl.... If your temp went up high again tomorrow its definitely something to look forward to. Wait 3-5 more days from ID to get an accurate result with hpt.... 

FX... :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissMexicana

Thank you WunnaBubba2 :)


----------



## MissMexicana

Is there any difference between PMS sore boobies and pregnancy sore ones? lol I'm reading too much into it aren't I....?? lol they feel like my only hope right now ](*,)
I know it's only the first month ttc since last year MC but I don't know how I would feel if I get a BPN :cry:


----------



## melewen

My boob soreness went away today! Feeling pretty bummed about that. 10 dpo. Still possible pg?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissMexicana said:


> Is there any difference between PMS sore boobies and pregnancy sore ones? lol I'm reading too much into it aren't I....?? lol they feel like my only hope right now ](*,)
> I know it's only the first month ttc since last year MC but I don't know how I would feel if I get a BPN :cry:

I'm sorry hun, I won't be able to help with that one. I didn't really get sore boobs befor af.

Even now at pretty much 4 weeks my boobs still only hurt if I prod them but they are very itchy though :)

:dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still possible Cheryl - FX!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Temp is up .1 degree today, so my chart is showing a general acsending/high temps trend and what could have been an implantation dip a few days ago. I am now 11 DPO. Fertility friend said I shouldn't test until my complete luteal phase, aka when AF is due (Wednesday). I am SOOOOOOOOOO impatient!! If implantation possibly occurred Tues. PM, when is the earliest I could test without it being too early (this all given my temp stays up)?
> 
> The other thing that makes me worry is that I don't seem to have many "symptoms." Like, everyone I know says my breasts would hurt really bad, and I know what that's like because they did BAD sometimes at PMS or when they were growing. But now, I'd say it's a mild ache, tenderness, but mostly they just feel swollen. Also, I get occasional bouts of normal pms cramps, but they only last about a minute. So, overall I feel normal. The only times I felt like my hormones were nutso were during my O time and the days around possible implantation (the night I got several sharp pokes in my right side and then temp dipped and rose back up).
> 
> Sorry, I rambled. I am just so eager for the result... I see pregnant or new mothers all over the place and my heart and belly ache with want.
> 
> I had af type cramps for a few hours the evening of 6dpo and I'm assuming that it could have implantation (really just guessing as I can't prove it) and I tested 9dpo. I didn't test because I thought implantation occurred just an urge :haha:
> Anyway at 9dpo with diluted evening urine I got a 2nd white/grey line.
> Morning of 10 dpo I got 2 faint pink lines and evening of 10 dpo I got positive on digital. I think I was lucky to get it so early.
> 
> So maybe try and wait till 10 dpo? If you really have to test early. I'm not judging if you can't wait, I couldn't either!
> 
> FX that your temps continue to rise and stay up for a BFP :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi :) I am actually 11DPO today... tempted to take a cheapo test this Sunday (13DPO) if temps still look good. If they drop, I will just wait for AF.


----------



## MissMexicana

Yes yes starry June do one on Sunday! We want to know ASAP!!!!


----------



## MissMexicana

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Is there any difference between PMS sore boobies and pregnancy sore ones? lol I'm reading too much into it aren't I....?? lol they feel like my only hope right now ](*,)
> I know it's only the first month ttc since last year MC but I don't know how I would feel if I get a BPN :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry hun, I won't be able to help with that one. I didn't really get sore boobs befor af.
> 
> Even now at pretty much 4 weeks my boobs still only hurt if I prod them but they are very itchy though :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

 Mine aren't itchy !!! Congrats hun xxx


----------



## melewen

Mary any symptoms today?


----------



## melewen

And have any of you had cyst pain around the time of implantation? Or is that a certain AF symptom?


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary any symptoms today?

very very sore BBs and the lack of AF but now that I said AF is a no show, she'll show so thats why I shared that info now lol. I'm just ready for it to show or my temp to spike tomo and ill FINALLY do a FRER lol. Ive been a VERY good girl this cycle! But anyway, FX I just had late implantation or AF and it isn't ectopic!! I have alot of left side pinching but could just be my body preparing for AF too. We shall see!

BTW, I oed a day later than ff says last cycle and really only have a 14 day LP these days but who knows!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pamela and Daphne, was ur cm pretty much the same as regular cm that you had in a non bfp cycle as your BFP cycle? Just curious if its was pretty close to the same or much different. Just curious what it was like for you ladies because we are all different. I've read many stories on google of course but I know nothing about those ladies like I do you girls, you know? :). I didnt check my cp or cm when i got preggers with aiden so i have no clue what mine was like before! lol FX AF somehow stays away!! Or comes! I'm sick of FF saying "You can test. You may be pregnant" when I'm probably just off on my O date...darn software! :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, hubby and I had a major discussion and have decided to pursue the advice of a new fertility doctor. I can't keep on like I have been with no answers and something obviously not going right. We are both still hopeful that we won't need to do any more of these appointments, but in the event that we do, my appointment is scheduled for next wednesday at 7:30am. We are going to keep our appointment with our current RE just in case this other clinic doesn't work out for us.


----------



## melewen

Hoping that this doc gives you the answers you need Jess!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you. Once again I am strugging with the decision though :(


----------



## melewen

Has anything new happened with this cycle yet? Temps still look so good. Just getting bfn though right?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck with your cycle, Jess! I like your temps and I hope you get your bfp and that you won't have to see the new doc! FX

Mary, mine was mostly the same up until 7dpo. I always kind of had creamy cm leading up to af. I made a note in my symptom tracker that on 9dpo it was very thin and like watery cm... Yesterday after my positive bloods I decided to check my cm for the last time just to see what my pregnant cm would be like :haha:
Difficult to describe this one... It's very very thick and it almost doesn't feel moist?... I actually don't know how to describe it,
FX Mary!!!!!! I really hope you get your BFP!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Pamela and Daphne, was ur cm pretty much the same as regular cm that you had in a non bfp cycle as your BFP cycle? Just curious if its was pretty close to the same or much different. Just curious what it was like for you ladies because we are all different. I've read many stories on google of course but I know nothing about those ladies like I do you girls, you know? :). I didnt check my cp or cm when i got preggers with aiden so i have no clue what mine was like before! lol FX AF somehow stays away!! Or comes! I'm sick of FF saying "You can test. You may be pregnant" when I'm probably just off on my O date...darn software! :haha:


Hi Mary, my CM was the same with my non-:bfp: cycle. Same color but it's a lot than usual. But i'm not sure if CM tells if you're pregnant or not... The only thing that is really noticeable was be being super tired and wanted to just sleep the WHOLE time for a week. Good we had a holiday that time so plenty of rest....

I pray you get your surprise :bfp: today....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, your chart is really looking great. Like mine, my temp went up high at 11dpo.... FX you get your :bfp: after 2-3 more days...... You really deserve it.... Im praying for you...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kealz

I'm fine thanks, Daphne! :) I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and got a scan a week on Thurs. Hope you're feeling ok too!

Fingers crossed, Jess!!! :D


----------



## mdscpa

kealz said:


> I'm fine thanks, Daphne! :) I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and got a scan a week on Thurs. Hope you're feeling ok too!
> 
> Fingers crossed, Jess!!! :D

Happy 19 weeks :happydance: It feels like yesterday when you got your :bfp:... Goodluck on your next scan.....


----------



## kealz

Thank you! :D It does feel like it's going quickly - weird to think that's about half way there! I hope you don't have to wait too long for you first scan! Good luck to you too hun. :) xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, temp looks good.... Are you going to try FRER now? 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissMexicana

Morning girls ! I'm feeling really crappy today, boobs hurt less than yesterday , however my mouth is really dry, I still have that dull pain in my tummy, feeling tired and down and just want to poas asap , I am losing hope ...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissMexicana said:


> Morning girls ! I'm feeling really crappy today, boobs hurt less than yesterday , however my mouth is really dry, I still have that dull pain in my tummy, feeling tired and down and just want to poas asap , I am losing hope ...

:hugs:
Try and keep faith hun, you never know.

I promise at 9dpo I felt like I was out and that there was no hope left and then I got the start of my bfp.

I forgot (sorry) how many dpo are you today?


----------



## MissMexicana

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls ! I'm feeling really crappy today, boobs hurt less than yesterday , however my mouth is really dry, I still have that dull pain in my tummy, feeling tired and down and just want to poas asap , I am losing hope ...
> 
> :hugs:
> Try and keep faith hun, you never know.
> 
> I promise at 9dpo I felt like I was out and that there was no hope left and then I got the start of my bfp.
> 
> I forgot (sorry) how many dpo are you today?Click to expand...

awww thanks you gave me my smile back ! well if my calculation is right I am between 8 and 10dpo , probably will buy a digital test and take it tomorrow morning when I wake up ! might get lucky... I don't temp so my calculating isn't as accurate as you ttc experts :) :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, are you online now? Happy to see your temp rise again...... :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissMexicana said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls ! I'm feeling really crappy today, boobs hurt less than yesterday , however my mouth is really dry, I still have that dull pain in my tummy, feeling tired and down and just want to poas asap , I am losing hope ...
> 
> :hugs:
> Try and keep faith hun, you never know.
> 
> I promise at 9dpo I felt like I was out and that there was no hope left and then I got the start of my bfp.
> 
> I forgot (sorry) how many dpo are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> awww thanks you gave me my smile back ! well if my calculation is right I am between 8 and 10dpo , probably will buy a digital test and take it tomorrow morning when I wake up ! might get lucky... I don't temp so my calculating isn't as accurate as you ttc experts :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I am by no means an expert. Only my 6th month ttc.

I tried to go on calculators etc and the ladies on here convinced me to use opks to detect ovulation and to temp to confirm ovulation.

This was my first cycle doing both, I used opks twice a day from cd 10 until I got my positives on cd 15 & 16. Temping confirmed o on cd 16 and then bfp.

What I would suggest is that if you can you try and do them both if you are not preggers this cycle. I initially thought they would stress me out if they didn't go my way but opks and temping actually helped me a lot and the temping made my tww easier :)

Consider them hun and then you can put your temp chart in your signature and post daily pics of your opks.
The ladies on here are brilliant and will be able to help you with advice.


----------



## MissMexicana

thank you for that ! I guess you are right ! I didn't want to do all that just yet but I think it could help me stop reading symptoms ! :coffee: need to look into it if this month isn't our month ! happy for you :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissMexicana said:


> thank you for that ! I guess you are right ! I didn't want to do all that just yet but I think it could help me stop reading symptoms ! :coffee: need to look into it if this month isn't our month ! happy for you :happydance:

Thanks :flower:

... and you sound just like me :rofl: I also said not yet and then I just caved and did them all in one cycle which paid off.

I do however hope you get your BFP without even having to try the temping and opks :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> thank you for that ! I guess you are right ! I didn't want to do all that just yet but I think it could help me stop reading symptoms ! :coffee: need to look into it if this month isn't our month ! happy for you :happydance:
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> ... and you sound just like me :rofl: I also said not yet and then I just caved and did them all in one cycle which paid off.
> 
> I do however hope you get your BFP without even having to try the temping and opks :hugs:Click to expand...


I remember that so well, then suddenly the next morning booom!!!!! first temp... :haha: good you're on time to start temping before you O'ed....

Miss mexicana, it's better to combine opk and temping. OPK tells you there is a surge in LH and O is approaching whilst temping tells you O has passed. It's more helpful than stressful and you'll have an idea of how your body works. 


FX you wont need to do that though and praying you get your :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and Daphne was my greatest "mentor" :haha:
She stalked my chart like a pro and all my pee sticks, I have dubbed her my fertility specialist :)


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh and Daphne was my greatest "mentor" :haha:
> She stalked my chart like a pro and all my pee sticks, I have dubbed her my fertility specialist :)

:haha: :rofl: hmmm, i'd better ask for my professional fee then :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Daphne was my greatest "mentor" :haha:
> She stalked my chart like a pro and all my pee sticks, I have dubbed her my fertility specialist :)
> 
> :haha: :rofl: hmmm, i'd better ask for my professional fee then :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Daphne was my greatest "mentor" :haha:
> She stalked my chart like a pro and all my pee sticks, I have dubbed her my fertility specialist :)
> 
> :haha: :rofl: hmmm, i'd better ask for my professional fee then :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Actually all the ladies here are so good and very helpful... If not for Mary I wouldn't have a clue on temping she also recommended me doing HSG which i know helped me in a lot of ways. Sharing each other's experiences can/will definitely help somebody.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, Mary started to take over the ttc world one temp charter at a time and I'm thankful that you ladies all helped me to get to where I am :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes, Mary started to take over the ttc world one temp charter at a time and I'm thankful that you ladies all helped me to get to where I am :hugs:

And we'll definitely try to help the rest of the ladies here get their :bfp:s...

:friends:


----------



## melewen

I'm here! This is very unusual for me, and if I did O on cd17 then it's SUPER unusual. If I O'd on CD18 then it's still unusual but not as totally weird. Which day do you girls think I O'd on?

Pamela that's so weird how you described your CM.. Mine was like that ok 9dpo I think and I was like "do I really have to put "watery" in FF?!" And then yesterday there wasn't that much I got some that was like thick and you're right, almost sort of dry? Very weird


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> I'm here! This is very unusual for me, and if I did O on cd17 then it's SUPER unusual. If I O'd on CD18 then it's still unusual but not as totally weird. Which day do you girls think I O'd on?
> 
> Pamela that's so weird how you described your CM.. Mine was like that ok 9dpo I think and I was like "do I really have to put "watery" in FF?!" And then yesterday there wasn't that much I got some that was like thick and you're right, almost sort of dry? Very weird

:yipee: it sounds sooooo good!!
I really hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies! Nothing exciting for me today, I guess I'm still awaiting O, which is ok, more time for BD!


----------



## melewen

Thanks Pamela :) meeeeeeee too!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi ladies! Nothing exciting for me today, I guess I'm still awaiting O, which is ok, more time for BD!

:wohoo: for more :sex:
Get lots of spermies ready and waiting to attack the eggy. And yes I'm saying attack because we want to make sure they get through and fertilize. Not taking any nonsense this cycle! BFP coming up :hugs:



melewen said:


> Thanks Pamela :) meeeeeeee too!!

Before I forget here is some :dust: :dust:
No bathing - don't forget the golden rule :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> I'm here! This is very unusual for me, and if I did O on cd17 then it's SUPER unusual. If I O'd on CD18 then it's still unusual but not as totally weird. Which day do you girls think I O'd on?
> 
> Pamela that's so weird how you described your CM.. Mine was like that ok 9dpo I think and I was like "do I really have to put "watery" in FF?!" And then yesterday there wasn't that much I got some that was like thick and you're right, almost sort of dry? Very weird

My vote O happened on CD18 making you 10dpo today (maybe the reason why you get the false negative :D).. And that dip at 8dpo(9dpo in your chart) is really right on track when ID can happen. 

But that's not the issue hun, whether you Oed on cd17/18, you got it covered with your :sex: and how your temp is going now at 10/11dpo is different than your previous cycles. When that happened, chances of getting a :bfp: are higher.

Add my :baby: :dust: Cheryl.


----------



## melewen

Thanks daphne. I just worry that if I O'd on cd18 then, while my temps have never *risen* at this point, they're not much higher than what they have been in the past. If I o'd on cd17 I'd be feeling much more confident :D another day of waiting impatiently to temp!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Thanks daphne. I just worry that if I O'd on cd18 then, while my temps have never *risen* at this point, they're not much higher than what they have been in the past. If I o'd on cd17 I'd be feeling much more confident :D another day of waiting impatiently to temp!

Mine rose higher than my higher temp (7dpo) at 11dpo...... Can't say relax :haha: so just enjoy the day that you reached this dpo with higher temp than before. Your temp goes downward from starting 9dpo/10dpo so definitely your temp now is going the differenct bfp:) direction.... Just need a little time before the magic of the test strips works...

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks daphne. I just worry that if I O'd on cd18 then, while my temps have never *risen* at this point, they're not much higher than what they have been in the past. If I o'd on cd17 I'd be feeling much more confident :D another day of waiting impatiently to temp!
> 
> Mine rose higher than my higher temp (7dpo) at 11dpo...... Can't say relax :haha: so just enjoy the day that you reached this dpo with higher temp than before. Your temp goes downward from starting 9dpo/10dpo so definitely your temp now is going the differenct bfp:) direction.... Just need a little time before the magic of the test strips works...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Deep breaths over here :D innnnnnnnn and ouuuuuut. Luckily we are huge football nerds and there are constant games today! I'll take distraction in any form


----------



## cutieq

From one football nerd to the other, enjoy the distraction. Your temps look great Mel.

Thanks for the dust Pamela. Mine was wearing off!

Kenna, it's coming for you! You've got in a good amount of bd. Kept it up when you can and you're gonna get those surprise crosshairs!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> From one football nerd to the other, enjoy the distraction. Your temps look great Mel.
> 
> Thanks for the dust Pamela. Mine was wearing off!
> 
> Kenna, it's coming for you! You've got in a good amount of bd. Kept it up when you can and you're gonna get those surprise crosshairs!

Whoah!!!!! That temp Cutieq..... And of course, the :sex: timing... You put alot in this cycle, FX you get your :bfp: again and a sticky one....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Should be about 2dpo today. Hoping for crosshairs tomorrow. Lol this was actually a pretty relaxed cycle (so far). Ntnp but we were horn dogs for some reason. We went a little harder on the np than the nt :rofl: Excited about the possibility but we've never had a back to back BFP so I'm not too hopeful. My wish for this cycle would be some answers about my losses but I would absolutely take another BFP and chance at mommy hood!!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Thanks daphne. I just worry that if I O'd on cd18 then, while my temps have never *risen* at this point, they're not much higher than what they have been in the past. If I o'd on cd17 I'd be feeling much more confident :D another day of waiting impatiently to temp!

It seems as if your LP is 11 days, so if your period doesn't come tomorrow then you may have something going on


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks daphne. I just worry that if I O'd on cd18 then, while my temps have never *risen* at this point, they're not much higher than what they have been in the past. If I o'd on cd17 I'd be feeling much more confident :D another day of waiting impatiently to temp!
> 
> It seems as if your LP is 11 days, so if your period doesn't come tomorrow then you may have something going onClick to expand...

How are you doing, jess?


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Should be about 2dpo today. Hoping for crosshairs tomorrow. Lol this was actually a pretty relaxed cycle (so far). Ntnp but we were horn dogs for some reason. We went a little harder on the np than the nt :rofl: Excited about the possibility but we've never had a back to back BFP so I'm not too hopeful. My wish for this cycle would be some answers about my losses but I would absolutely take another BFP and chance at mommy hood!!


You are right it doesn't look to me that you're NTNP :haha: But this could be good... Pamela was also NTNP this cycle look what she got... Although, she've been sneaky with peeing on ovulation kit and temping, :haha: Pamela we're still :friends: right??


----------



## cutieq

A little sneaking never hurt...obviously! LOL

I tried a couple of times saying no but DH had a point in that we can't control it so let it be.


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks daphne. I just worry that if I O'd on cd18 then, while my temps have never *risen* at this point, they're not much higher than what they have been in the past. If I o'd on cd17 I'd be feeling much more confident :D another day of waiting impatiently to temp!
> 
> It seems as if your LP is 11 days, so if your period doesn't come tomorrow then you may have something going onClick to expand...
> 
> How are you doing, jess?Click to expand...

I'm struggling pretty hardcore right now. The fertility clinic that we have an appointment,net with on Wednesday seems to not be so great. I read a bunch of reviews and they don't have the capabilities to do any testing or procedures on site so they refer out. They also make you start from scratch in all testing so I would have to start back at square one. Apparently they have such high success rates because they don't cancel cycles for cysts and transfer in not so great of embryos.

We are now hoping that we can get into our current res other clinic this upcoming week since she should be there more than the other place. The good thing about the other clinic is that it is associated with university of Colorado hospital which is a damn good hospital. I'm just really confused about this all. I want an appointment, I want to find out what is wrong and I want a damn baby already


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Jess, that's a really tough decision. I hope that whatever doc you choose does the best for you. That's kinda scary that they still continue tests regardless of cysts or the quality of the embryos. Hmm.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still :friends: Daphne!!

FX Cutie for crosshairs on the way and a bfp!


----------



## cutieq

Hugs Jess. I completely get why that's all so frustrating. It sounds like you're heading in the right direction.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm indesicive by nature anyways so this is all just overwhelming. I am going to see about starting a go fund me campaign to try to raise some money for all of this and perhaps just keep waiting.


----------



## melewen

Jess that's a great idea! a friend of mine did that for IVF and raised enough. She even had a garage sale where tons of friends donated their stuff to help raise money


----------



## Jrepp

Here is what we have decided: we are going to give it one more month. I am going to keep my November 10th appointment, which will be about 7 dpo give or take. I am going to get some supplements for myself and my husband and we are going to do everything we can this cycle to get things going. In the event it works, I won't need further testing, if it doesn't work we already have an appointment with someone familiar with our case. We can then talk to her about getting into her other clinic if need be.


----------



## melewen

Sounds like a well thought out plan :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies. Just wanna share a pic of my first US. Next appointment after 2 weeks at 7w0d. :happydance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FirstScan18-10-14_zpsf15024de.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Alright: gofundme account has been created. I would be forever grateful if you ladies were to share the link on your facebook pages......

https://www.gofundme.com/ronnyandjess


----------



## Jrepp

Cheryl........

Daphne, thats pretty awesome. Do you know what side the baby implanted in by change (still trying to figure out something that we talked about a year or so ago)


----------



## starryjune

Well, ladies. I appear to be out for this month :(. My temp went down .3 degrees today, but I stupidly took one of the HPT strips that came with my OPK strips, and it was a clear not-even-a-trace BFN. To add insult to injury, when I wiped there was some light brown discharge like I often get days before AF (which is due in 5 days). It wasn't implantation bleeding because I felt what I thought were implantation cramps on Tuesday. So, crap. DH and I are really bummed... but I am looking forward to a BIG glass of :wine: in a few days!! Oh, and the rawest sushi I can find!!

PS - I think I need to hide my thermometer because I keep temping!! I know the 97.7 result I got immediately upon waking at 6am per usual is the right bbt, but I was sad and went back to bed until 12:15 (I know, wow), and when I took it then (I figured, hey I got about 6 hours solid sleep again) it was up to 98.3... my mind is grasping at straws that my spotting could not be pre-AF... boy am I making myself crazy.


----------



## Wishing1010

aww June :( I'm so sorry for the temp drop. Fx it goes back up!!!


----------



## starryjune

Wishing1010 said:


> aww June :( I'm so sorry for the temp drop. Fx it goes back up!!!

Yes but I got a BNF. Any chance I just tested too early?


----------



## Wishing1010

Always possible!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry June. I really hope that you aren't out!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So still no AF over here...i may have oed a day or two later or maybe even when that second big drop happened...idk! I'm in limbo! I guess it's always possible to just have late implantation but since frer said no early today, I feel like I won't get a bfp but my bbs hurt SO badly. Def more than usual. I'm going to give it until Monday and then if still no AF ill go for blood work. Ill keep u all posted. 

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Cheryl........
> 
> Daphne, thats pretty awesome. Do you know what side the baby implanted in by change (still trying to figure out something that we talked about a year or so ago)

It's on my right side of the uterus... That's where i'm feeling the baby as well, i mean the cramps....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ive been reading alot on twin hcg levels Daphne and I really do think you could be having multiples! FX!! I know many pregnancys will start as "two" and turn to one from what i was told but At 19dpo ur numbers were def above the norm and they're doubling nicely! I had very high levels with aiden though so I guess u never know but from what i read, the odds are higher of multiple's with numbers so high early on. Either way I'm so happy for u and I cant wait til u have an u/s!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ive been reading alot on twin hcg levels Daphne and I really do think you could be having multiples! FX!! I know many pregnancys will start as "two" and turn to one from what i was told but At 19dpo ur numbers were def above the norm and they're doubling nicely! I had very high levels with aiden though so I guess u never know but from what i read, the odds are higher of multiple's with numbers so high early on. Either way I'm so happy for u and I cant wait til u have an u/s!!

Thanks Mary. I actually posted a pic of my transV. US 1 page back..... Actually, the nurse mentioned she's seeing another one and tried to tell the OB but the OB said maybe it's just aomething else never even tried to look at the US. Anyways, i'll have another US in 2 weeks but was asked 2 days before that so it's gonna be exciting coz it'll be on Thursday and DH can join me. Maybe then we'll see a more accurate result...

I actually used HCG calculator to see the doubling time for 1st test vs. the 2nd and 2nd vs. the 3rd. And both gave higher than maximum level on their statics per dpo. Im just thinking that maybe this is a strong baby thats why my levels were high.


----------



## melewen

Interesting daphne! Cutest little bean ever by the way :) so excited for you. And weird about the side.. I have a little nagging in like the left corner of my uterus. I'm assuming that's where I'd have implanted if I'm pg. What are your cramps like? Like AF-cramps or something else?


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmmm the pain is like AF cramps but more concentrated on on place. Although i had few moments where i felt my cramping on the other side... With my AF cramps, its always for the entire lower part abdomen and you feel heavy down there. This time i dont have those things.....

After +hpt, my cramps became so strong that i had to stop whatever im doing.... Now, the baby just give me few cramps starting in the afternoon until now, guess he has the same aleeping habit as we are, :haha:


----------



## melewen

mdscpa said:


> Hmmmm the pain is like AF cramps but more concentrated on on place. Although i had few moments where i felt my cramping on the other side... With my AF cramps, its always for the entire lower part abdomen and you feel heavy down there. This time i dont have those things.....
> 
> After +hpt, my cramps became so strong that i had to stop whatever im doing.... Now, the baby just give me few cramps starting in the afternoon until now, guess he has the same aleeping habit as we are, :haha:

Very interesting! I have a cyst on the left I guess which is odd since I thought I ovulated on the right last cycle and didn't have one there the cycle before. But if I don't have one then that's very odd!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm the pain is like AF cramps but more concentrated on on place. Although i had few moments where i felt my cramping on the other side... With my AF cramps, its always for the entire lower part abdomen and you feel heavy down there. This time i dont have those things.....
> 
> After +hpt, my cramps became so strong that i had to stop whatever im doing.... Now, the baby just give me few cramps starting in the afternoon until now, guess he has the same aleeping habit as we are, :haha:
> 
> Very interesting! I have a cyst on the left I guess which is odd since I thought I ovulated on the right last cycle and didn't have one there the cycle before. But if I don't have one then that's very odd!Click to expand...

FX real tight Cheryl.....


----------



## MissMexicana

Girls!!!!!!! I Woke up this morning and thought lets just do a digital clearblue test , and at my biggest surprise it came up pregnant 1-2 !!!!! I got my BFP!!! 
My symptoms had almost disappeared sore boobs but not as much still a full pain but not cramping and dry mouth but no other symptoms !!! 
I can't believe it !!! We are so happy! Obviously will retest once iv missed AF which should have been in 4 days now ! So yaaaay baby dust for everyone !!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wowowowowo!!!!! MissMexicana!!! What did I tell you??!!! Yayayayayaya I'm so happy for you!!!
:yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

MissMexicana said:


> Girls!!!!!!! I Woke up this morning and thought lets just do a digital clearblue test , and at my biggest surprise it came up pregnant 1-2 !!!!! I got my BFP!!!
> My symptoms had almost disappeared sore boobs but not as much still a full pain but not cramping and dry mouth but no other symptoms !!!
> I can't believe it !!! We are so happy! Obviously will retest once iv missed AF which should have been in 4 days now ! So yaaaay baby dust for everyone !!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

:wohoo::happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo:

Congrats..... This is really a :bfp: month....... More to come.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so excited for this BFP cycle!!!! Cannot wait for the next lady to test and report!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Me too.... Waiting for Jess, Mary and Cheryl they're on their late LP already.... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissMexicana

Thank you so much to you all ! :) you have been amazing ! Starry June you were goin to test today too at the same time as me ! Any news ?


----------



## Jitter

I have literally 2 hours until my AF day is due. Wish me luck guys. 

:happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Jitter! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay missmexicana!!!!!! Congrats, hun!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!! :happydance:

FX jitter!!!!

My temp seems to be up, but I made it an open circle BC I drank a bit of a beer before bed (I don't know how much, exactly).


----------



## mdscpa

FX Jitter..... :dust:

Kenna, hoping your temp continues to go up now and confirm your O.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Me too, I'm ready to move to a normal Clomid cycle next month! Taking it so late this month really messed me up!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for O, Kenna!
Oooh cannot wait for yourt tww, there is so much sticky preggers dust on this thread that you guys are all getting bfps!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Me too, I'm ready to move to a normal Clomid cycle next month! Taking it so late this month really messed me up!

How many months are you planning to take clomid?

I hope you get your :bfp: now so you don't have to go on with the clomid as it tends to thin your lining. 

Would you like to try Fertilaid for women, FertileCM and Ovaboost?


----------



## Wishing1010

DH won't take any vitamins, I think I will look into after the Clomid. I am going to be on it for 3 cycles, this one being the first of course :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> DH won't take any vitamins, I think I will look into after the Clomid. I am going to be on it for 3 cycles, this one being the first of course :)

I hope clomid works if not, I pray that Fertilaid witll help you as well... And oh, FX your DH will change his attitude about all this TTC and wanting to be a father soon..... One of the commitments in marriage is having a family of your own he has to realize that.. I include him in our prayers.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you, Daphne! I really appreciate that!!!


----------



## MissMexicana

Wishing1010 said:


> Yay missmexicana!!!!!! Congrats, hun!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> FX jitter!!!!
> 
> My temp seems to be up, but I made it an open circle BC I drank a bit of a beer before bed (I don't know how much, exactly).


Thank you !!! :) I still can't believe it ahahah ! FX for you and Jitter !!!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> DH won't take any vitamins, I think I will look into after the Clomid. I am going to be on it for 3 cycles, this one being the first of course :)

Grind em up and put them in his food lol. My hubby is reluctant to take vitamins as well. Dun dun dun dun!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

My temp is on a downward path. AF will probably be here Tuesday


----------



## melewen

My temp went down but it's still up well above the coverline. I moved the CH manually to show O on cd18, so I'm 11 dpo. My temps have never done this but if my luteal is longer by one day it would make sense. Then again my luteal has never been longer but I took fertility blend this month. Took a sensitive hpt and super negative :( meh


----------



## cutieq

Congrats MissMexicana

Fx jitter, Mel, Jess, Mary and anyone I may have forgotten! 

Kenna, I've had a drink or two or three before and it didn't affect the temp too much. I hope yours continue to go up!!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the temp drops Jess and Cheryl... FX they won't continue going downhill and you still get your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Cutieq, wonderful temp pattern 3 days in a row of high temps.... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Thnx. Helooooo TWW!


----------



## starryjune

OK, to recap my temp went down a bit and I am having a tiny bit of brownish pink discharge since yesterday, but this morning my temp is back up a little. Yesterday I caved and did a urine HPT and there was no trace of a line, so BFN. That was 12DPO and a cheap test though, so there's maybe still hope??? I wish. But I know it's a slim chance. Sooooooo I may have stocked our wine rack and have sushi dreams for when AF, that lush, arrives (she's due by Wed.).


----------



## starryjune

MissMexicana said:


> Thank you so much to you all ! :) you have been amazing ! Starry June you were goin to test today too at the same time as me ! Any news ?

First, BIG congrats to you!! I tested yesterday at 12DPO with a cheap urine HPT and got a very clear BFN, so I can't bear to test again unless I miss my AF, due this Wed. - or if my temps spikes. I woke up around 4am today and took my temp - was same as yesterday's 6am 97.7 temp, but then went back to bed till 8 and then it was 98.2... not sure what my true BBT is, then. Most weekends my charted temp has been taken several hours past normal waking time... anyway, I entered 98.0 into FF to make myself feel better. And the wine rack is stocked for Wed.:wine:


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to you all ! :) you have been amazing ! Starry June you were goin to test today too at the same time as me ! Any news ?
> 
> First, BIG congrats to you!! I tested yesterday at 12DPO with a cheap urine HPT and got a very clear BFN, so I can't bear to test again unless I miss my AF, due this Wed. - or if my temps spikes. I woke up around 4am today and took my temp - was same as yesterday's 6am 97.7 temp, but then went back to bed till 8 and then it was 98.2... not sure what my true BBT is, then. Most weekends my charted temp has been taken several hours past normal waking time... anyway, I entered 98.0 into FF to make myself feel better. And the wine rack is stocked for Wed.:wine:Click to expand...

Or you may use this bbt adjuster. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

FX you temp still go up tomorrow.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to you all ! :) you have been amazing ! Starry June you were goin to test today too at the same time as me ! Any news ?
> 
> First, BIG congrats to you!! I tested yesterday at 12DPO with a cheap urine HPT and got a very clear BFN, so I can't bear to test again unless I miss my AF, due this Wed. - or if my temps spikes. I woke up around 4am today and took my temp - was same as yesterday's 6am 97.7 temp, but then went back to bed till 8 and then it was 98.2... not sure what my true BBT is, then. Most weekends my charted temp has been taken several hours past normal waking time... anyway, I entered 98.0 into FF to make myself feel better. And the wine rack is stocked for Wed.:wine:Click to expand...
> 
> Or you may use this bbt adjuster.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> FX you temp still go up tomorrow.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oh, how handy!! So, it says the actual temp I should put is what I did - so it's .3 up again today. Please please please, maybe I just tested too soon. I will wait till AF comes or is late before I dare even look at another HPT.


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to you all ! :) you have been amazing ! Starry June you were goin to test today too at the same time as me ! Any news ?
> 
> First, BIG congrats to you!! I tested yesterday at 12DPO with a cheap urine HPT and got a very clear BFN, so I can't bear to test again unless I miss my AF, due this Wed. - or if my temps spikes. I woke up around 4am today and took my temp - was same as yesterday's 6am 97.7 temp, but then went back to bed till 8 and then it was 98.2... not sure what my true BBT is, then. Most weekends my charted temp has been taken several hours past normal waking time... anyway, I entered 98.0 into FF to make myself feel better. And the wine rack is stocked for Wed.:wine:Click to expand...
> 
> Or you may use this bbt adjuster.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> FX you temp still go up tomorrow.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, how handy!! So, it says the actual temp I should put is what I did - so it's .3 up again today. Please please please, maybe I just tested too soon. I will wait till AF comes or is late before I dare even look at another HPT.Click to expand...

Yes, better wait for :af: before you test again and watch for the trend. If it continues to go up you have a greater chance of getting that :bfp: 

Would you mind sharing your chart please?

FX hun. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMexicana said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to you all ! :) you have been amazing ! Starry June you were goin to test today too at the same time as me ! Any news ?
> 
> First, BIG congrats to you!! I tested yesterday at 12DPO with a cheap urine HPT and got a very clear BFN, so I can't bear to test again unless I miss my AF, due this Wed. - or if my temps spikes. I woke up around 4am today and took my temp - was same as yesterday's 6am 97.7 temp, but then went back to bed till 8 and then it was 98.2... not sure what my true BBT is, then. Most weekends my charted temp has been taken several hours past normal waking time... anyway, I entered 98.0 into FF to make myself feel better. And the wine rack is stocked for Wed.:wine:Click to expand...
> 
> Or you may use this bbt adjuster.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> FX you temp still go up tomorrow.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, how handy!! So, it says the actual temp I should put is what I did - so it's .3 up again today. Please please please, maybe I just tested too soon. I will wait till AF comes or is late before I dare even look at another HPT.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, better wait for :af: before you test again and watch for the trend. If it continues to go up you have a greater chance of getting that :bfp:
> 
> Would you mind sharing your chart please?
> 
> FX hun. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure at least some trace of a line would have shown at 12dpo, plus now I have the bit of brownish stuff "up there" which is often a few days before AF. I have pretty much no hope unless my temps spike soon :( here's my chart.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

Looks like it's still possible, June!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg ladies, lots and lots of EWCM!!!! DH has had bad allergies today, but knows we need to BD. Keep your FX for us ladies!!!


----------



## cutieq

Sending you bd vibes Kenna! I knew that temp spike was a good sign. 

Starry, it could be a late implant so not showing up yet. Your temps look great! Hang in there.


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg ladies, lots and lots of EWCM!!!! DH has had bad allergies today, but knows we need to BD. Keep your FX for us ladies!!!

Soopers woop!! Everything is crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Woot woot good luck on that BD tonight!


----------



## Wishing1010

I honestly wasn't expecting EWCM as Clomid made me super dry last time. Very excited! DH is showering now, I'll see you ladies in the morn!!!


----------



## melewen

Bahahaha!

By the way, felt so hungover today... Which is not possible! So I'm either pg or just getting ILL! Yay..........


----------



## starryjune

You ladies are so nice, but you're probably getting my hopes up for nothing ;). I am just accepting that AF will once again show up, and I shall serve her lots of wine when she arrives...


----------



## melewen

I found a liquor store near me that sells Meiomi Pinot for only $14 a bottle. So..... If AF shows that will be my comfort! Lol. Totally feel you june


----------



## cutieq

Going to bed now because im so eager to see everyone's temps tomorrow!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> Going to bed now because im so eager to see everyone's temps tomorrow!

I can hardly sleep these last few nights!! :(


----------



## Jitter

Update guys, So.. My AF never arrived!! :O So I'm going to buy a ClearBlue when I go shopping this afternoon. I'm not getting my hopes up though, they could come tomorrow, or the next or the next. But I'm super regular so this is just odd. Will update after test :)

Forgot to mention that I wish everyone luck! Baby dust all around <3


----------



## melewen

Yay jitter!! FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

Good Morning Ladies.....

Now waiting to see what your temps are today... FX it goes up.....

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

Crazy that i'm still temping :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Cheryl, temp looks good!!!

Fx for a bfp, jitters!!!!!

I discsrded my higher temp, fx for O to be today!


----------



## cutieq

Kenna, nice dip. I hope o is soon!!

Mel, you spiked!

Afm, my rollercoaster temps from last cycle are back lol. Way too soon to tell but my chart looks similar though!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg ladies, lots and lots of EWCM!!!! DH has had bad allergies today, but knows we need to BD. Keep your FX for us ladies!!!

Luckily his tool doesn't suffer from allergies so no excuses :rofl:

FX for you this cycle Kenna!!!! 

:dust:



melewen said:


> Bahahaha!
> 
> By the way, felt so hungover today... Which is not possible! So I'm either pg or just getting ILL! Yay..........

I hope you are pregnant! ... and your temp looks so nice :dance:
FX and lots of :dust:



Jitter said:


> Update guys, So.. My AF never arrived!! :O So I'm going to buy a ClearBlue when I go shopping this afternoon. I'm not getting my hopes up though, they could come tomorrow, or the next or the next. But I'm super regular so this is just odd. Will update after test :)
> 
> Forgot to mention that I wish everyone luck! Baby dust all around <3

FX FX I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Jitter

Got BFN... I'm going to wait a week and try again! Still no sign of AF.


----------



## melewen

Aw guys, that was a fake temp I forgot to take out last night :(

Temp dropped all the way so AF should be here shortly. Feeling pretty awful as I really had a good feeling about this cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Aw guys, that was a fake temp I forgot to take out last night :(
> 
> Temp dropped all the way so AF should be here shortly. Feeling pretty awful as I really had a good feeling about this cycle.

I am so sorry for the drop, Cheryl :cry:
I also had a good feeling for you!!! Your symptoms seemed to mimic our bfp ones and your temps really did look good to me.

Well as long as she has not showed yet I will hold out hope for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jitter said:


> Got BFN... I'm going to wait a week and try again! Still no sign of AF.

I'm sorry hun! Like I said to Cheryl, as long as af has not showed yet, I'll hold out hope for you!

FX for late implanter = late :bfp:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Jitter said:


> Got BFN... I'm going to wait a week and try again! Still no sign of AF.

Sorry about :bfn:... FX the :witch: won't get you..



melewen said:


> Aw guys, that was a fake temp I forgot to take out last night :(
> 
> Temp dropped all the way so AF should be here shortly. Feeling pretty awful as I really had a good feeling about this cycle.

So sorry about the temp drop Cheryl..... FX it's just a fluke.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Very sorry for the bfn, jitters. Fx it's just a shy BFP!!!!

Cheryl, I'm sorry about the temp drop, I pray that if AF does show, that it is the last you will see of her for a good long while!

Haha, Pamela!!!! Yeah, we did end up BD thank goodness! I'm going to try again this evening, but no guarantees lol. His allergies seemed to have cleared up!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Very sorry for the bfn, jitters. Fx it's just a shy BFP!!!!
> 
> Cheryl, I'm sorry about the temp drop, I pray that if AF does show, that it is the last you will see of her for a good long while!
> 
> Haha, Pamela!!!! Yeah, we did end up BD thank goodness! I'm going to try again this evening, but no guarantees lol. His allergies seemed to have cleared up!

Oh, better tell him that :sex: is the remedy for his allergies... :haha::rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Very sorry for the bfn, jitters. Fx it's just a shy BFP!!!!
> 
> Cheryl, I'm sorry about the temp drop, I pray that if AF does show, that it is the last you will see of her for a good long while!
> 
> Haha, Pamela!!!! Yeah, we did end up BD thank goodness! I'm going to try again this evening, but no guarantees lol. His allergies seemed to have cleared up!

I'm glad you got to BD. See maybe some :sex: was all he needed to clear his allergies :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Sorry Cheryl.

Hang in there jitters! You never know.


----------



## mdscpa

Same thought again Pamela....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg your pregnancy brains are on the same wavelength!!! :rofl:

Yeah, I'll tell him that the only way to keep them away is to BD again this evening!!!!

Cutie, fx that this chart ends in a sticky BFP!!!

I have a doc appt next week to follow up on how Clomid is doing for me...clearly not that great, doc! Haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahahah Daphne... how do we do it? Same temp dips in our cycles, BFP's in the same month, itchy boobs on the same days :rofl:
Maybe more than just our cycles synced with each other....

Go Kenna GO!!!! :sex:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahahahahah Daphne... how do we do it? Same temp dips in our cycles, BFP's in the same month, itchy boobs on the same days :rofl:
> Maybe more than just our cycles synced with each other....
> 
> Go Kenna GO!!!! :sex:

Hmmm... Got me wondering, maybe we're twins separated since birth :haha::rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahah Daphne... how do we do it? Same temp dips in our cycles, BFP's in the same month, itchy boobs on the same days :rofl:
> Maybe more than just our cycles synced with each other....
> 
> Go Kenna GO!!!! :sex:
> 
> Hmmm... Got me wondering, maybe we're twins separated since birth :haha::rofl:Click to expand...

Destined to meet when our babies are born on the same day in June 2015 :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

You two are a hoot!

I have my appointment tomorrow..finally! I'm not really sure what to expect and I'm very anxious about it. I feel like it will be a lot of talking and no action. If they fight me on this progesterone testing...you will hear about me on headline news!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> You two are a hoot!
> 
> I have my appointment tomorrow..finally! I'm not really sure what to expect and I'm very anxious about it. I feel like it will be a lot of talking and no action. If they fight me on this progesterone testing...you will hear about me on headline news!

Good luck Cutie!!!! 

I'll go :ninja: on the dr's bum if they give you any crap! Just call me, I'm a post away as I get instant email notification on my cell :haha:

I have your back :hugs:

I hope it all goes well and that they are able to help you with answers and solutions!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ouch! AF is here and omg do I have the worst cramps EVER! ugh. So I removed my positive opk from day 10 and just kept the one from day 14 because I must have oed that day and it fits my NORMAL 13 day LP. My charts been messed up since I moved into my parents I am discovering and its making my LP look messed up on my charts and messing with my head as well! I decided I may just buy another pack of opks for this cycle as it seems I keep O'ing on day 14 instead even though my chart rises slightly first. The room temp seems to always be dif here and i cant seem to do anything to control it! I was 100% dry day 14 too so I really didn't suspect O but it was prob within a day or so of then anyways. Anywho, just wanted to update u all. What a weird cycle! I almost wonder if it was annovultory. I guess ill never really know! FX for the new cycle and that i can get my hsg next cycle!! FX FX FX! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ouch! AF is here and omg do I have the worst cramps EVER! ugh. So I removed my positive opk from day 10 and just kept the one from day 14 because I must have oed that day and it fits my NORMAL 13 day LP. My charts been messed up since I moved into my parents I am discovering and its making my LP look messed up on my charts and messing with my head as well! I decided I may just buy another pack of opks for this cycle as it seems I keep O'ing on day 14 instead even though my chart rises slightly first. The room temp seems to always be dif here and i cant seem to do anything to control it! I was 100% dry day 14 too so I really didn't suspect O but it was prob within a day or so of then anyways. Anywho, just wanted to update u all. What a weird cycle! I almost wonder if it was annovultory. I guess ill never really know! FX for the new cycle and that i can get my hsg next cycle!! FX FX FX! :dust:

So sorry AF got you Mary.... I hope and pray this cycle brings you a miracle baby... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry that the witch got you Mary :(
I hope your cycles become more regular again and you get your BFP before you have to go for the HSG :hugs:


----------



## starryjune

Sorry aidensmommy :(. I should be getting AF by Wednesday. My temps are holding steady, well above baseline temp, wavering up and down between 97.7 and 98 the past few days. Now 14dpo. just waiting... Guessing AF will arrive tomorrow or early Wednesday morning. What s bummer.


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> Sorry aidensmommy :(. I should be getting AF by Wednesday. My temps are holding steady, well above baseline temp, wavering up and down between 97.7 and 98 the past few days. Now 14dpo. just waiting... Guessing AF will arrive tomorrow or early Wednesday morning. What s bummer.

What was your temp today June?


----------



## cutieq

Sorry for a rough AF Mary! Onward and upward from here.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! I am praying sooo hard that I get a miracle bfp before the repeat hsg! That'd be beyond amazing! :) FX! When I just called the nurse said she'd call me back after the doc decides what she wants to do next. I want the hsg! And I'm the customer so they better do it! Repeats aren't uncommon at all and my doc already said we'd do one so FX she "feels its time". I certainly feel its time! Ill be on the enzymes for over 8 months and many women go in and get good results after 3-4 months so FX its the case for me, esp with the extra months on the meds! :) then if hsg is clear, odds will go up by 25% for 3cycles (with well timed bding of course) and hopefully we'll have our sticky bean before the new year :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just hand made my new months personal chart lol. I like keeping a paper one and surprisingly, my chart came out better than the store ones in my opinion but I was also able to make it bigger so it'll be easier to read on paper :). Dh thought itd take me all day and 20mins later he was like "wow, great job babe!" :haha:

BTW, I'm actually pretty happy AF showed and I seemed to have just oed late because if I hadn't oed late and really got a bfp after 17dpo, I think my chances that it would have been ectopic would've been pretty high so AF was the better scenario of course over ectopic. I was soo worried about that!


----------



## melewen

I'm a little worried about a bout of clammydhia I had when I was young and so so annoyingly stupid. Bleh. It was most likely treated within 6 months and I didn't have symptomatic PID.. do they check for that in a routine pelvic exam? I feel like cycle #1 I had a tubal pg that miscarried early, but I really don't know for sure. I just wish I knew.. ugh. My cycles are normal and we "do everything right" and still no BFP. It's only been 4 cycles but still.

Going to the doc on Thursday to check up on the cysts and guess I will ask. Might have to get a HSG? Maybe? Blehh


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg my docs office is going to try and get me in for 6-10 days! I'm in tears cuz I'm so excited and scared at the same time. My emotions are running wild!!! I'm shaking!! Please lord let this go as good as can be! I pray for the best news ever! FX FX FX!! I cant believe in 6-10 days ill know whether I need to try harder to set up IVF or if I was blessed enough to have one clear tube! Even if its a slow spill, I can work with that and just continue the enzymes. I'm so scared ladies! I promised myself I wouldn't get like this but the moment the nurse said 7-10 days my heart stopped and I felt the excitement then fear all within seconds. My hands won't stop shaking! Pray For me girls! <3


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Sorry aidensmommy :(. I should be getting AF by Wednesday. My temps are holding steady, well above baseline temp, wavering up and down between 97.7 and 98 the past few days. Now 14dpo. just waiting... Guessing AF will arrive tomorrow or early Wednesday morning. What s bummer.
> 
> What was your temp today June?Click to expand...

97.75. Baseline is 97.3.


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> I'm a little worried about a bout of clammydhia I had when I was young and so so annoyingly stupid. Bleh. It was most likely treated within 6 months and I didn't have symptomatic PID.. do they check for that in a routine pelvic exam? I feel like cycle #1 I had a tubal pg that miscarried early, but I really don't know for sure. I just wish I knew.. ugh. My cycles are normal and we "do everything right" and still no BFP. It's only been 4 cycles but still.
> 
> Going to the doc on Thursday to check up on the cysts and guess I will ask. Might have to get a HSG? Maybe? Blehh

this is why I only have one tube and my remaining one was shown as blocked in march of this year. You should ask for an hsg if u haven't had one already. I'm not saying ur tube is blocked but sometimes there can be "clogging" in ur tubes that make It hard to conceive and the dye used in the hsg test can actually help push blockage out and widen ur tube which could up ur odds :). Def look into It. I go for my repeat in a wk after 7-8 months of enzyme therapy and im praying my tube will show as clear! FX!
I truly do think the hsg may help you. Its not suppose to be used therapeutically but even my doctor told me that the hsg can indeed be very therapeutic for women with slight blockage's. FX u find some answers or get that BFP first!


----------



## melewen

Crazy!! Yeah I don't think they're probably totally blocked but maybe clogged. I didn't have it for long. I'm definitely asking!!! Thanks! How long did you have yours?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, sorry af got you :hugs: 
I hope you can get some help from your dr!

:wohoo: Mary, great news about your hsg! FX it shows a clear tube!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Crazy!! Yeah I don't think they're probably totally blocked but maybe clogged. I didn't have it for long. I'm definitely asking!!! Thanks! How long did you have yours?

At the time I was 20 and was dating a not so good guy so we have no certain idea as the tests didn't detect it. It was only when I was on the operating table when an internal swab test showed the Chlamydia. Ugh stupid ex bf! But if I had to guess, id say 6 months or so. About 4 yrs ago I was rushed to the hosp and they thought It was my appendix at first because I'm so small but then my right tube burst and some of the infection spread over to my left tube so while they were operating they had to scrape the infection from the left side and that left some scar tissue damage. The first hsg, march 31st 2014, the dye pushed half of It through but stopped, or the doc stopped because of my pain anyway, (just cuz it was blocked. Many ppl say it just feels like strong AF cramps when they have no blockage) and now after being on an enzyme that dissolves bad scar tissues for 7 months or so, I'm praying the dye will push through whatever is left, if any! I'm so scared for bad results though :(. Trying to stay positive! Ive seen the enzyme therapy work for many women with scar tissue damage so I pray to god I am one of them. Id love to be a success story and give others hope as well. Fx!
Anyway, It's pretty cool we're both going in 7-10 days about! FX we both have the best of luck! :dust:


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Crazy!! Yeah I don't think they're probably totally blocked but maybe clogged. I didn't have it for long. I'm definitely asking!!! Thanks! How long did you have yours?
> 
> At the time I was 20 and was dating a not so good guy so we have no certain idea as the tests didn't detect it. It was only when I was on the operating table when an internal swab test showed the Chlamydia. Ugh stupid ex bf! But if I had to guess, id say 6 months or so. About 4 yrs ago I was rushed to the hosp and they thought It was my appendix at first because I'm so small but then my right tube burst and some of the infection spread over to my left tube so while they were operating they had to scrape the infection from the left side and that left some scar tissue damage. The first hsg, march 31st 2014, the dye pushed half of It through but stopped, or the doc stopped because of my pain anyway, (just cuz it was blocked. Many ppl say it just feels like strong AF cramps when they have no blockage) and now after being on an enzyme that dissolves bad scar tissues for 7 months or so, I'm praying the dye will push through whatever is left, if any! I'm so scared for bad results though :(. Trying to stay positive! Ive seen the enzyme therapy work for many women with scar tissue damage so I pray to god I am one of them. Id love to be a success story and give others hope as well. Fx!
> Anyway, It's pretty cool we're both going in 7-10 days about! FX we both have the best of luck! :dust:Click to expand...

F definitely X :) I'm glad you told me the hsg can clear the tubes. I had no idea, and I feel more relaxed now! I'm so sorry to hear about your fiasco with all of that.. No fun at all :( we will see what my doc says on Thursday... She's pretty cool and calm, always makes me feel better.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck melewen!!


----------



## cutieq

Mary that's awesome news. I'm glad they're moving quickly!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, sorry af got you :hugs: 
I hope you can get some help from your dr!

:wohoo: Mary, great news about your hsg! FX it shows a clear tube!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ouch! AF is here and omg do I have the worst cramps EVER! ugh. So I removed my positive opk from day 10 and just kept the one from day 14 because I must have oed that day and it fits my NORMAL 13 day LP. My charts been messed up since I moved into my parents I am discovering and its making my LP look messed up on my charts and messing with my head as well! I decided I may just buy another pack of opks for this cycle as it seems I keep O'ing on day 14 instead even though my chart rises slightly first. The room temp seems to always be dif here and i cant seem to do anything to control it! I was 100% dry day 14 too so I really didn't suspect O but it was prob within a day or so of then anyways. Anywho, just wanted to update u all. What a weird cycle! I almost wonder if it was annovultory. I guess ill never really know! FX for the new cycle and that i can get my hsg next cycle!! FX FX FX! :dust:

I'm sorry that AF caught up to you. My cycle was really weird this mo th as well. Your chart doesn't seem annovulatory, but who knows!



aidensmommy1 said:


> I just hand made my new months personal chart lol. I like keeping a paper one and surprisingly, my chart came out better than the store ones in my opinion but I was also able to make it bigger so it'll be easier to read on paper :). Dh thought itd take me all day and 20mins later he was like "wow, great job babe!" :haha:
> 
> BTW, I'm actually pretty happy AF showed and I seemed to have just oed late because if I hadn't oed late and really got a bfp after 17dpo, I think my chances that it would have been ectopic would've been pretty high so AF was the better scenario of course over ectopic. I was soo worried about that!

Can you share the chart you made? I would love to see it!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Omg my docs office is going to try and get me in for 6-10 days! I'm in tears cuz I'm so excited and scared at the same time. My emotions are running wild!!! I'm shaking!! Please lord let this go as good as can be! I pray for the best news ever! FX FX FX!! I cant believe in 6-10 days ill know whether I need to try harder to set up IVF or if I was blessed enough to have one clear tube! Even if its a slow spill, I can work with that and just continue the enzymes. I'm so scared ladies! I promised myself I wouldn't get like this but the moment the nurse said 7-10 days my heart stopped and I felt the excitement then fear all within seconds. My hands won't stop shaking! Pray For me girls! <3

How exciting. You will finally have some answers in a few days whether or not the tube seized up or if the enzymes are working. Try to get them to give you a Valium to take before hand. I am trying to get in this cycle to get a follow up sis, but I don't know if it's going to work.



melewen said:


> Crazy!! Yeah I don't think they're probably totally blocked but maybe clogged. I didn't have it for long. I'm definitely asking!!! Thanks! How long did you have yours?


They should be checking for it during paps. If it was treated it shouldn't be causing issues now, but I guess you never know. I guess we will all be cycling close again.


----------



## MolGold

Just dropping in to say hope your hsg goes well Mary!


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, your temp today is still at 98-ish, i'm still praying you get that :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

GL jess! I hope everything goes as good as can be with your sis follow-up! 
I have some clonzapam (I always spell it wrong and ive been prescribed for 8+ yrs! Lol) so ill be taking two of those before the HSG, instead of one, so that should help to relax my body some. I cant wait for the answers but I'm also very scared and hearing dh say "dont get your hopes up high, I don't want to see you really let down. I'm trying not to get my hopes up either" is making me nervous because although he'll be more prepared for bad results, I just feel like we both need to go in with confidence that the lord blessed us enough to open my only tube. FX extremely tight! Jess, I know we'll have our bfps before new years, they're coming!! Or urs will be, for sure... in prob 8 days we'll know if my chances are good for this yr. FX I end up having much higher odds! :)


----------



## melewen

Yeah Jess your temp is still high! When was the last time you tested?


----------



## froggyfrog

Just wanted to stop by and catch up on you ladies, but couldn't leave without saying GL GL GL mary!! Jess I started following you on youtube!!


----------



## melewen

Made my first acupuncture appointment for Friday :) My follow-up u/s is Thursday and will be attacking my doc with so many questions!


----------



## Wishing1010

Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck with everything, Cheryl!!! Fx very tightly!!!

Ooo jess, I agree, when did you last test?!


----------



## starryjune

Wishing1010 said:


> Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!

Wait, the test says pregnancy but this is a +O??? I am confused, but happy for you nonetheless!


----------



## Wishing1010

starryjune said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!
> 
> Wait, the test says pregnancy but this is a +O??? I am confused, but happy for you nonetheless!Click to expand...

Oh lol!!! Sorry, I sat it on the wrong wrapper! That's a OPK!


----------



## starryjune

Feeling crampy and like AF is here all day, then not. Still not even due til Wednesday and I am already stressing out at every sensation down there :(

On the funny side, DH and I were laughing (albeit a little bitterly on my part) that EVERYTHING I feel could mean I am pregnant, or just PMSing. It's kind of true. Our bodies are amazing. And right now, I am not so amused with mine!


----------



## starryjune

Wishing1010 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!
> 
> Wait, the test says pregnancy but this is a +O??? I am confused, but happy for you nonetheless!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lol!!! Sorry, I sat it on the wrong wrapper! That's a OPK!Click to expand...

Trying to kill two birds with one + test, huh? Sounds good to me!! :haha::dust::sex:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> GL jess! I hope everything goes as good as can be with your sis follow-up!
> I have some clonzapam (I always spell it wrong and ive been prescribed for 8+ yrs! Lol) so ill be taking two of those before the HSG, instead of one, so that should help to relax my body some. I cant wait for the answers but I'm also very scared and hearing dh say "dont get your hopes up high, I don't want to see you really let down. I'm trying not to get my hopes up either" is making me nervous because although he'll be more prepared for bad results, I just feel like we both need to go in with confidence that the lord blessed us enough to open my only tube. FX extremely tight! Jess, I know we'll have our bfps before new years, they're coming!! Or urs will be, for sure... in prob 8 days we'll know if my chances are good for this yr. FX I end up having much higher odds! :)

That's good that you already have something to help. I don't know what the clonzopam stuff does but I hope it keeps the pain away.



melewen said:


> Yeah Jess your temp is still high! When was the last time you tested?

My temp doesn't usually go down until the day of AF. I tested today with a wondfo and there wasn't even a hint of a line.



froggyfrog said:


> Just wanted to stop by and catch up on you ladies, but couldn't leave without saying GL GL GL mary!! Jess I started following you on youtube!!

Awesome!! Thank you!



Wishing1010 said:


> Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!

Woot woot!! I am so excited for you!



Wishing1010 said:


> Good luck with everything, Cheryl!!! Fx very tightly!!!
> 
> Ooo jess, I agree, when did you last test?!

This morning. 



starryjune said:


> Feeling crampy and like AF is here all day, then not. Still not even due til Wednesday and I am already stressing out at every sensation down there :(
> 
> On the funny side, DH and I were laughing (albeit a little bitterly on my part) that EVERYTHING I feel could mean I am pregnant, or just PMSing. It's kind of true. Our bodies are amazing. And right now, I am not so amused with mine!

Try not to stress too much about it. I know it's hard because you want it so badly and notice every little thing.


----------



## Wishing1010

Still holding out hope for you, jess!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Jrepp said:


> They should be checking for it during paps. If it was treated it shouldn't be causing issues now, but I guess you never know. I guess we will all be cycling close again.

OK, that's good. Because I have the same doc now as I did then, and she didn't seem at all concerned. I'm assuming they would've told me if I had PID at the time, and if they tested for it when they found the chlamydia (yay.... still saying that word makes me feel soooo special....), then I'm assuming I didn't have it. and that's good.

When would you expect AF?


----------



## Jrepp

Af should be here tomorrow if its coming. I felt like it would be here all day today but every time I checked my undies nothing more than some discharge was there. Honestly, I know you ladies are all pulling for me, but I don't think its going to happen this month and I am already looking onto this next month. I'm just waiting to see if the re will order the sis for this week so I can get that done before I see her the 10th


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Have plenty of :sex:

FX.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Af should be here tomorrow if its coming. I felt like it would be here all day today but every time I checked my undies nothing more than some discharge was there. Honestly, I know you ladies are all pulling for me, but I don't think its going to happen this month and I am already looking onto this next month. I'm just waiting to see if the re will order the sis for this week so I can get that done before I see her the 10th

:hugs: good luck, hun!!!!! I really hope your BFP comes soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Have plenty of :sex:
> 
> FX.....Click to expand...

He he! I think we did pretty well! Very happy with our BD schedule. :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Finally!!! I'm so excited!!! Another Bd is def required!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Have plenty of :sex:
> 
> FX.....Click to expand...
> 
> He he! I think we did pretty well! Very happy with our BD schedule. :)Click to expand...

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

glad for hitting O-1 and O... Can there be another BD for tonight just in case.....


----------



## mdscpa

Oh well, i guess O happened last night as your temp went to at least (almost) .2 higher than your highest temp in the last 6 temps.... 

:wohoo: for the strong O...

And lots of :dust: to you hun....


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks!!! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for tww Kenna! FX for nice and sticke bean :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Yay rise Kenna!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Yay rise Kenna!

Goodluck with today's appointment cutieq......


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, good luck today cutie!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear how that appt goes!!! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Good luck cutie xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Now there's no 7-10 day hsg for me :(. Ugh I'm so mad! My stupid doc is all "Nothing can EVER unblock a tube but surgery" LoL, ive seen it done many, many of times! Now I hope its open even more just so I can go HA, IN YOUR FACE DOCTOR! She made me mad. We're going to do a pelvic exam first and then do the hsg next month or the month after I guess. I told her to look up the enzymes and herbs and she'll see, whether she wants to believe its the enzymes or not that tubes CAN and DO come unblocked every day on their own without "the necessary surgery." I most def need to find a specialist. The actually doc called to cancel after the nurse already scheduled with me. This doctor just isn't good with fertility at all. She acted like had 20 heads when I mentioned a repeat hsg lol and she doesn't know about temping and thinks a pos opk def means O! :rofl: Repeat hsgs are VERY common for the reason of results changing and I'm going to get a specialist who knows a repeat is a normal step when struggling with infertility and looking for answers. I'm so let down that I won't know this cycle but hey, maybe its rescheduled for a reason and maybe my body needs one more month before its clear...idk what the reason for delay is yet but I'm sure ill find out in the near future. Hopefully we get a 100% open tube or even just most of it so I can say, "see, doctors really DON'T know everything!" Her putting those discouraging words in my head may be a good thing tho, only because now I won't be going in AS hopeful but it'll just be a "lets see" test and hopefully I won't feel as down if it ends up not working. Ugh I was so ready to just KNOW! I'm sick of not knowing. Well, bare with me ladies, u will all know as soon as I do :) FX!


----------



## cutieq

Nothing I hate worse than an uneducated or old school doctor Mary. Keep up your research and fighting for the treatment you want!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry that you are not getting your hsg, Mary! :hugs:
I am going to agree with you and say you need to get another doc. I mean even our pharmacists can explain to you how to check bbt and use opks to confirm o.
Your doctor should know better!!

Good luck with your doc Cutie, I hope it goes great!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yeah, my doc is definitely beyond old school! Ugh, its horrible! Thank you ladies for all the support. <3 Hopefully we'll know if I opened my tube in no time! Id love to know for myself and for all the other women on different threads waiting to hear if it worked for me, as they're going through the same issues and a few already started the enzyme after I started my blog but a few are waiting to see my results first so I pray I can bring these ladies some hope soon as well! FX! 
Today ill definitely be researching specialist in my area and when I have my pelvic exam, ill be asking them for a referal to the specialist that day . I should have done this long ago!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Like Daphne did, I just would like to also say thank you to all of you ladies for helping me in my ttc journey.
You all had an input and opinion on my symptoms, opks & chart (when I eventually started :haha: ) and each and every one of you helped me a lot.

My 1st BETA test was done @ 11DPO = 78
2nd BETA test was done @ 15DPO = 1038

So me and my bean area healthy and well on our way :)

I will be harassing you ladies daily with tons of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Mary, best of luck! We're in a similar boat in that I'm breaking down and letting go of my old doc in hope of some new answers.

Pamela, fantastic beta #'s hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my temp is in a much lower range than normal. Maybe thats why my chart looked like I had no shift, maybe my body had a bit of temp change...idk. But its def .3 lower than its ever ever been n usually its higher during af. Hopefully I'm not developing any kind of thyroid issue. I shouldn't be cuz ive been eating better and itt was completely fine 5 months back. I'm going to have it all re-checked at my appt tho anyhow. We'll see..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck cutie! I hope we both find doctors who can help us through the rest of our TTC journey's, and fast! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - that sucks! A repeat hsg is damn near routine to confirm the diagnosis. What if your tube had seized up during the test. I hope that you are able to find a doctor. Do you have health insurance?

My temp plummeted this morning. Guess I was right and AF will be here today. Just in time for hubby's sa.


----------



## cutieq

Arg sorry Jess. Looks like a few of us have some testing ahead. Fx for the sa!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for your temp drop Jess :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies!

FX Kenna :) BD away!

Great numbers Pam :happydance:

Sorry for that temp drop Jes, still hoping for the best!

Mary, aw damn.. I really hope they change their minds about the repeat HSG!

How is everyone else? 
AFM I've an NT scan on 1st.. hope to hear a HB and for DH to see lil one :)


----------



## melewen

Jess sorry for the drop :( My husband sent me this yesterday to cheer me up: https://news.distractify.com/avericlements/go-away-aunt-flow/?v=1

And this is just for like... teenagers who don't WANT to have a baby. I thought the Poptart situation was pretty hilarious though.. and the T-Rex in the pelvis.. anyway..

AFM really struggling with things this time. Not sure why specifically but I guess it just feels like it should have happened by now. I'm scared about my cysts because it's been hurting this AF and now really nervous about my tubes being clogged. But I'm trying to take every effort to relax and stay calm, doing yoga and meditation every day and literally even made a list of things that make me happy so I can do those things more! Usually on CD2 I'm back to jolly, but this one has been a lot harder. I know that what I've already gone through is nothing compared to what some women have waited for, but still. Bleh. 

The irony is that when I felt like OMG I have a rise, I am *totes* preggers, I actually thought.. see, that wasn't so long!

The wait seemed over in an instant! Even a friend of mine who struggled with infertility (and go pg the month the meds "didn't work"--goes to show we can't escape that horrid "relax and it will happen" bs that I hate... lol) said, it seemed like so long getting there, but it also felt like I blinked and she was here.

So, trying to stay positive, keeping everything in perspective


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> FX Kenna :) BD away!
> 
> Great numbers Pam :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for that temp drop Jes, still hoping for the best!
> 
> Mary, aw damn.. I really hope they change their minds about the repeat HSG!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> AFM I've an NT scan on 1st.. hope to hear a HB and for DH to see lil one :)

Goodluck on your scan Molgold....


----------



## Jrepp

Well......AF arrived after a pretty forceful bowel movement. At least I was already on the toilet. I always seem to start on the toilet. If am now sitting in the waiting room waiting for my ortho appointment. Really hoping for some relief.


----------



## Munchkin521

Hello ladies... I'm new here and I've been ttc #2 for about 4 years... I have a 6 year old from a different marriage... right now I think I am 13dpo but I have no symptoms at all but lotiony cm and pink spotting only when I wiped at 6dpo... now that I think about it my boobs feel heavy and tender but only in the middle of the night. My husband has vericocele in his left testicle so that makes it hard for us... so every month is a struggle... any advice? ? Please im going crazy :'(


----------



## mdscpa

Munchkin521 said:


> Hello ladies... I'm new here and I've been ttc #2 for about 4 years... I have a 6 year old from a different marriage... right now I think I am 13dpo but I have no symptoms at all but lotiony cm and pink spotting only when I wiped at 6dpo... now that I think about it my boobs feel heavy and tender but only in the middle of the night. My husband has vericocele in his left testicle so that makes it hard for us... so every month is a struggle... any advice? ? Please im going crazy :'(

Welcome Munchkin..

Hope this leads to a :bfp: when do you expect :af:? 

Has your DH tried any medication? If not, i'd recommend you to check out fertilaid for men (including countboost and motilityboost) , they claimed to fix this problem. DH doesn't have issue but he's taking those meds. I took Fertilaid for women, ovaboost and fertileCM.


----------



## Munchkin521

mdscpa said:


> Welcome Munchkin..
> 
> Hope this leads to a :bfp: when do you expect :af:?
> 
> Has your DH tried any medication? If not, i'd recommend you to check out fertilaid for men (including countboost and motilityboost) , they claimed to fix this problem. DH doesn't have issue but he's taking those meds. I took Fertilaid for women, ovaboost and fertileCM.

No he doesn't take any meds... but I will look into that thanks for the advice... and the witch is suppose to come today CD 30... but all I have is lotiony cm and gassy... sorry tmi... congrats on ur BFP... wish u nothing but a h&h 9 mntgs


----------



## mdscpa

Munchkin521 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Munchkin..
> 
> Hope this leads to a :bfp: when do you expect :af:?
> 
> Has your DH tried any medication? If not, i'd recommend you to check out fertilaid for men (including countboost and motilityboost) , they claimed to fix this problem. DH doesn't have issue but he's taking those meds. I took Fertilaid for women, ovaboost and fertileCM.
> 
> No he doesn't take any meds... but I will look into that thanks for the advice... and the witch is suppose to come today CD 30... but all I have is lotiony cm and gassy... sorry tmi... congrats on ur BFP... wish u nothing but a h&h 9 mntgsClick to expand...

By the way i got them through the site below. They have a discount offer til Nov. 14.

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/

FX and baby :dust: to you hun.....


----------



## Munchkin521

Im gonna order them right now!!! I hope it works for us... because I feel it in my gut this month is gonna be another disappointment


----------



## starryjune

I'm out, the witch arrived and temp dropped way down, below baseline :(. :witch: :nope:

I'm exhausted on every level after these past 7 months of trying with the early MC last month, and have decided that while I WILL go see a doctor (hubby too) to see IF we can even have kids, I am going to take a break from the charting, temping, planning madness until at least the new year... maybe for good. I have bipolar disorder and lupus and all this has been too hard to take. I need to keep myself safe. 

On a positive note, we have 4 wine club pick-ups plus a tasting party this weekend (we live near Napa/Sonoma). :wine:And I have a bottle of viognier chilling in the fridge, waiting for me when I get home from work. Bottoms up and baby dust for those still waiting.:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Munchkin521 said:


> Im gonna order them right now!!! I hope it works for us... because I feel it in my gut this month is gonna be another disappointment

For further reviews, you may check the product at amazon.com.

DH actually ordered 2 months supply for both of us back in April. So we tried it. 2 months later :bfn: We started seeing a doc and discuss about our issues. DH got semen analysis and result came back very good we're not sure if it's because of the fertilaid. I had various test all came back normal but when i had a folly scan she said it was a weak ovulation so i was put on clomid for the next 2 cycles still :bfn: less fertile CM, lining became thin and developed cysts on the 2nd round of clomid so we were told to take a rest from clomid. Next cycle, unmedicated but i was taking metformin :bfn: Then the following cycle SEPTEMBER, we decided to just take my left over fertilaid just in case it will help and DH ordered his new supply (4 months supply) and it arrived almost a week before I ovulated but he started taking them anyway. This resulted to our first ever :bfp:

FX it works the same way for you...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Jess sorry for the drop :( My husband sent me this yesterday to cheer me up: https://news.distractify.com/avericlements/go-away-aunt-flow/?v=1
> 
> And this is just for like... teenagers who don't WANT to have a baby. I thought the Poptart situation was pretty hilarious though.. and the T-Rex in the pelvis.. anyway..
> 
> AFM really struggling with things this time. Not sure why specifically but I guess it just feels like it should have happened by now. I'm scared about my cysts because it's been hurting this AF and now really nervous about my tubes being clogged. But I'm trying to take every effort to relax and stay calm, doing yoga and meditation every day and literally even made a list of things that make me happy so I can do those things more! Usually on CD2 I'm back to jolly, but this one has been a lot harder. I know that what I've already gone through is nothing compared to what some women have waited for, but still. Bleh.
> 
> The irony is that when I felt like OMG I have a rise, I am *totes* preggers, I actually thought.. see, that wasn't so long!
> 
> The wait seemed over in an instant! Even a friend of mine who struggled with infertility (and go pg the month the meds "didn't work"--goes to show we can't escape that horrid "relax and it will happen" bs that I hate... lol) said, it seemed like so long getting there, but it also felt like I blinked and she was here.
> 
> So, trying to stay positive, keeping everything in perspective

Sorry Cheryl :hugs:

You have the right attitude in trying to stay positive!!



Jrepp said:


> Well......AF arrived after a pretty forceful bowel movement. At least I was already on the toilet. I always seem to start on the toilet. If am now sitting in the waiting room waiting for my ortho appointment. Really hoping for some relief.

Sorry for AF, Jess. How was your ortho appointment? I hope you were able to get some relief and that you feel better.



Munchkin521 said:


> Hello ladies... I'm new here and I've been ttc #2 for about 4 years... I have a 6 year old from a different marriage... right now I think I am 13dpo but I have no symptoms at all but lotiony cm and pink spotting only when I wiped at 6dpo... now that I think about it my boobs feel heavy and tender but only in the middle of the night. My husband has vericocele in his left testicle so that makes it hard for us... so every month is a struggle... any advice? ? Please im going crazy :'(

The pink spotting at 6dpo sounds promising!!! I hope you get your :bfp:
:dust: :dust:



starryjune said:


> I'm out, the witch arrived and temp dropped way down, below baseline :(. :witch: :nope:
> 
> I'm exhausted on every level after these past 7 months of trying with the early MC last month, and have decided that while I WILL go see a doctor (hubby too) to see IF we can even have kids, I am going to take a break from the charting, temping, planning madness until at least the new year... maybe for good. I have bipolar disorder and lupus and all this has been too hard to take. I need to keep myself safe.
> 
> On a positive note, we have 4 wine club pick-ups plus a tasting party this weekend (we live near Napa/Sonoma). :wine:And I have a bottle of viognier chilling in the fridge, waiting for me when I get home from work. Bottoms up and baby dust for those still waiting.:dust:

I'm sorry June :hugs:
I'm glad you are planning on seeing a doctor and I hope you can get some good answers to help you on your way to getting BFP!


----------



## cutieq

welcome munchkin!

Jess, hope your appt goes well. how long for results to come back?

Mel, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. Try to stay positive and definitely don't worry about anything being wrong until you know for sure that you need to worry. :hugs:

Afm, Just a quick update ladies (sorry if it's a dup, but a lot of us are on teh same threads). I had my appointment today and the doc had no hesitation to test for progesterone. I felt like I paid him $25.00 to self-diagnosis but whatever, it's done now. My results should be back tomorrow or Thursday and I can start the meds this cycle, if needed.

Being in the waiting room with all the baby bumps was a little overwhelming! I have a pretty serious headache that I can't determine if it's mental exhaustion or a hormone.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Cutie! Let us know as soon as results are in.

Will your new doc be doing other tests as well?


----------



## cutieq

June, nothing better to cure the AF blues than wine. Enjoy and try to relax. A break is well deserved!

Pamela, I've had all my other hormone levels check, ovaries & uterine lining and it all appeared fine according to my old doc. If it happens again, I will ask him to do those or whatever tests he suggests. I have more faith in him already than my old doc.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you're feeling positove with new doc!! FX he gets you your sticky BFP in no time!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. The ortho appointment was quick. He is referring me to a colleague to check my back because apparently a pinched nerve in the back can cause pain all the way down the leg. I do have a neuroma in my foot that they injected with the hopes I can wear normal shoes (and a possible second surgery).

Hubby should be at the sa place now. I am scared to death and on the verge of a panic attack.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for dh's test Jess. I hope it comes back normal/good so that you won't have to deal with anymore bad news.
:hugs:


----------



## cutieq

FX for DH Jess. My nerves are a mess for you!

Really hope you can get some pain relief.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Thanks ladies. The ortho appointment was quick. He is referring me to a colleague to check my back because apparently a pinched nerve in the back can cause pain all the way down the leg. I do have a neuroma in my foot that they injected with the hopes I can wear normal shoes (and a possible second surgery).
> 
> Hubby should be at the sa place now. I am scared to death and on the verge of a panic attack.

Jess, Feel better and I am crossing my fingers, toes, and eyes for dhs SA to come back SUPERB! :) FX! :dust: I'm not nervous ONLY because I just have that feeling that everything will be A-OK in that department :). I'm praying for u!


So my doc called and I have my pelvic exam next Wednesday so as long as every thing looks good, the HSG will be scheduled for the next cycle. If she changes her mind, again, i will most def be going to a specialist immediately but I figured for now ill have her do the hsg next cycle and from there I'll get referred to a specialist for after the hsg. That way if Its still blocked, they can help me decide the next step to take OR if the results are good (as expected :) ) then ill have her to monitor me and/or put me on something to help O if needed. We shall see. I'm just thankful they got me in for the pelvic exam quickly so ill be ready for the hsg next cycle. FX extremely tight!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and today when I went in for dhs appt, they weighed me and I gained 6lbs in the last 3wks! Yay! I was so extremely happy to see my weight went up today! Ud think id be losing weight since I cant gain weight due to stress at times and ive def been more stressed lately....i guess it must just be moms cooking! :haha: Gota love it. Anyway, as long as I can gain another 12lbs, ill be at my goal. I set a goal of 18lbs by Dec 25th(ish) and I'm actually getting excited thinking it may happen! I'm so sick of hearing ppl comment on my weight! I can't do anything about it!! Plus its just unhealthy, bad for fertility, and I had more confidence when I had some meat on me lol. I probably sound like a goof. I'm so proud of my gain though and had to share! :haha: I feel like this month will be a good one. Maybe there's a reason that HSG was cancelled...fx! Here's to lots of bfps! :dust:


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> Oh and today when I went in for dhs appt, they weighed me and I gained 6lbs in the last 3wks! Yay! I was so extremely happy to see my weight went up today! Ud think id be losing weight since I cant gain weight due to stress at times and ive def been more stressed lately....i guess it must just be moms cooking! :haha: Gota love it. Anyway, as long as I can gain another 12lbs, ill be at my goal. I set a goal of 18lbs by Dec 25th(ish) and I'm actually getting excited thinking it may happen! I'm so sick of hearing ppl comment on my weight! I can't do anything about it!! Plus its just unhealthy, bad for fertility, and I had more confidence when I had some meat on me lol. I probably sound like a goof. I'm so proud of my gain though and had to share! :haha: I feel like this month will be a good one. Maybe there's a reason that HSG was cancelled...fx! Here's to lots of bfps! :dust:

Remember all those food aversions and nausea I was having? Turns out my body was just balancing my weight I guess, so I lost about 4.. maybe they went to you.. I'd be happy to send you more! :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, Jess!!!!!!! I hope all goes well!

I'm sorry about AF ladies, I truly hope that you won't have to deal with the witch again for a long time!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome to TWW Kenna. Can't wait for your CH to appear tomorrow... :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks Daphne!!!! I'm so excited! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Kenna! I'm so excited for you!!!!

Sorry to all the ladies that got af :hugs:

Cutie how is your tww going so far??


----------



## cutieq

having a little cramping, sore bbs and pelvic pain last night. Not reading too much into it for right now. 

How's 4/5 weeks treating you ladies?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> having a little cramping, sore bbs and pelvic pain last night. Not reading too much into it for right now.
> 
> How's 4/5 weeks treating you ladies?

I hope your symptoms start to pick up and you get that sticky BFP! :hugs:

So far I'm doing great, thanks.

I cannot say that I have full on preggo symptoms yet....
1. My boobs are just feeling very heavy and big (just read that each boob can increase with up to 1.4 kg during pregnancy :shock: )
2. I go to sleep earlier at night... struggling to stay awake past 21h30 - 22h00 and 
3. oh how I just want garlic. I've been cooking with it the past few evenings, adding it to everything so I think I smell like a garlic clove already :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo Kenna! Looks like ur 2dpo and u had BDing timed better than ever! I'm so excited to see the outcome of this TWW :) yay!


----------



## Wishing1010

I know!!! DH and I are very excited to see what happens in the next two weeks!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> I know!!! DH and I are very excited to see what happens in the next two weeks!!!!

Kenna, you need to add about 20 more names to that people that are excited for you list! So hopeful for you!

Afm, add nausea to that list. No actual morning sickness but definitely had to get a gingerale to settle myself down this am. I can't get hopeful. Not yet. The body is a cruel, cruel thing!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I know!!! DH and I are very excited to see what happens in the next two weeks!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
I cannot wait for your BFP to come now! This tww is going to be legendary!!!! FX Kenna and lots of :dust:



cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I know!!! DH and I are very excited to see what happens in the next two weeks!!!!
> 
> Kenna, you need to add about 20 more names to that people that are excited for you list! So hopeful for you!
> 
> Afm, add nausea to that list. No actual morning sickness but definitely had to get a gingerale to settle myself down this am. I can't get hopeful. Not yet. The body is a cruel, cruel thing!Click to expand...

Oooooh FX FX Cutie! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX cutie! I hear about soo many bfps occurring in the few cycles following a m/c. I'm still so, so sorry you had to go through that :(. But I really think you have a good shot at ur sticky bean this cycle! That'd be amazing, and without truly trying!!  Good luck and lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## cutieq

6dpo is certainly too soon to call anything but I feel ...different. Hurry up TWW!


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies. My re recommended an hsg but didn't realize that I am allergic to the contrast. I'm currently awaiting a response to see what she wants to do.

I also got hubby's sa results back. The clinic called his sperm "super sperm"

Volume: 4.5ml. (Looking for between 1.5 and 5)
Count: 70 million per ml (345 million total sperm) average is 20 million per milliliter
Motility: 65.5% (looking for 45-50%)
Morphology: 3% (they said this was perfect, looking for 3%)


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi again ladies :hi:

I just wanted to pop in and say hello and update you ladies... Well took my last provera pill tonight ...:happydance:

But now is the waiting game to start the clomid as im waiting on af now :coffee: 

My side affects were not that bad if im honest, I had period cramps after the first few days of taking them on and off a bit like just before my af shows up, and just some mild breast aches. And the only reason I was given provera was becuase my lat period was light and brown spotting too, with my metformin im getting af every 34-44 days or so.. im hoping it wont take long to arrive

If its anything like when i come off the pill then that wont be long as tha used to take 4-6 day or so..

Also do any of you ladies know how to get a BBT chart on your signature from Fertility friend?? 

Hows everyone getting on? ... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies. My re recommended an hsg but didn't realize that I am allergic to the contrast. I'm currently awaiting a response to see what she wants to do.
> 
> I also got hubby's sa results back. The clinic called his sperm "super sperm"
> 
> Volume: 4.5ml. (Looking for between 1.5 and 5)
> Count: 70 million per ml (345 million total sperm) average is 20 million per milliliter
> Motility: 65.5% (looking for 45-50%)
> Morphology: 3% (they said this was perfect, looking for 3%)


Glad your DH's SA came back great Jess. :happydance:

Regarding HSG, i think i read somewhere that they can use a different contrast/dye if you have allergic reactions to the one they usually use. But i know your doc knows best. 

Goodluck Jess. And may you have your well-deserved :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi again ladies :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hello and update you ladies... Well took my last provera pill tonight ...:happydance:
> 
> But now is the waiting game to start the clomid as im waiting on af now :coffee:
> 
> My side affects were not that bad if im honest, I had period cramps after the first few days of taking them on and off a bit like just before my af shows up, and just some mild breast aches. And the only reason I was given provera was becuase my lat period was light and brown spotting too, with my metformin im getting af every 34-44 days or so.. im hoping it wont take long to arrive
> 
> If its anything like when i come off the pill then that wont be long as tha used to take 4-6 day or so..
> 
> Also do any of you ladies know how to get a BBT chart on your signature from Fertility friend??
> 
> Hows everyone getting on? ... :hugs:

Go to FF account, sharing, get code. It will give you the code you need to copy and paste it in your signature.


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies. My re recommended an hsg but didn't realize that I am allergic to the contrast. I'm currently awaiting a response to see what she wants to do.
> 
> I also got hubby's sa results back. The clinic called his sperm "super sperm"
> 
> Volume: 4.5ml. (Looking for between 1.5 and 5)
> Count: 70 million per ml (345 million total sperm) average is 20 million per milliliter
> Motility: 65.5% (looking for 45-50%)
> Morphology: 3% (they said this was perfect, looking for 3%)

Glad to hear the sa came back good and that things are moving along for you Jess!


----------



## TacoTime

This is CD 12 after a miscarriage - do you think it's positive???


If yes, 2WW! Argh - help me with this wait!
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cutieq

Is that an OPK or hpt?


----------



## TacoTime

sorry...OPK



KylasBaby said:


> If my body cooperates and ovulated this cycle I will be testing in April. I had a D&C Monday so who knows if my body will be ready this cycle, but FX!




cutieq said:


> Is that an OPK or hpt?


----------



## cutieq

OH! I definitely think that's a positive.


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Kenna, it's official welcome to TWW :happydance: Now, i have another chart to stalk. :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks Daphne!!! Crosshairs are a great way to start the day!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

TacoTime said:


> This is CD 12 after a miscarriage - do you think it's positive???
> 
> 
> If yes, 2WW! Argh - help me with this wait!

I think that's a positive! Fx for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies. My re recommended an hsg but didn't realize that I am allergic to the contrast. I'm currently awaiting a response to see what she wants to do.
> 
> I also got hubby's sa results back. The clinic called his sperm "super sperm"
> 
> Volume: 4.5ml. (Looking for between 1.5 and 5)
> Count: 70 million per ml (345 million total sperm) average is 20 million per milliliter
> Motility: 65.5% (looking for 45-50%)
> Morphology: 3% (they said this was perfect, looking for 3%)

:yipee: for Super Sperm!!!!!!!!
DH must be so happy with himself.

FX for you Jess, I hope you get your :bfp: real soon!



TacoTime said:


> This is CD 12 after a miscarriage - do you think it's positive???
> 
> If yes, 2WW! Argh - help me with this wait!

I'm so sorry for your loss, hun! :hugs:
That looks positive to me!!! FX and lots of :dust: for your cycle!



Wishing1010 said:


> Thanks Daphne!!! Crosshairs are a great way to start the day!!! :)

Yay! Confirmed O and tww!!!!! 
:coffee: patiently waiting for my next bump buddy :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Yay crosshairs!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Yay crosshairs!!!!!

:wohoo: 7dpo higher temp..... :wohoo:

Have everything crossed for you cutieq....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Yay crosshairs!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: 7dpo higher temp..... :wohoo:
> 
> Have everything crossed for you cutieq....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Whoo! I try to remain sane until about 9dpo, but this one got me a little excited today.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh Cutie that temp has me excited too!! 
So I know you said NTNP and not testing... You still going strong on the testing part or do you think you migh test in a few days with good temps?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay cutie!! :)


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oooh Cutie that temp has me excited too!!
> So I know you said NTNP and not testing... You still going strong on the testing part or do you think you migh test in a few days with good temps?

Gonna start testing Sunday if temps are up. If I get any kind of line, I need to get to my doc ASAP. I'm hoping my results come back today so I can find out about the progesterone.


----------



## Munchkin521

Still no af!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Cutie that temp has me excited too!!
> So I know you said NTNP and not testing... You still going strong on the testing part or do you think you migh test in a few days with good temps?
> 
> Gonna start testing Sunday if temps are up. If I get any kind of line, I need to get to my doc ASAP. I'm hoping my results come back today so I can find out about the progesterone.Click to expand...

Here is to hoping that you get results from your doctor with a BFP plan of action and on Sunday the lines can start coming as well :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Munchkin521 said:


> Still no af!!!

Sorry I forgot... when was af due and have you tested yet?


----------



## Munchkin521

Af was due on th 21st sooo 2 days late... no havent tested yet too scared!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Munchkin521 said:


> Af was due on th 21st sooo 2 days late... no havent tested yet too scared!

Well I hope she is late because of a BFP!

I know how the being scared part feels like but how is the uncertainty treating you? Do you have any idea when you might test?

I'm not pushing you to test, don't get me wrong please :hugs:

No matter what the outcome of your cycle, we'll be here to support you.


----------



## Munchkin521

Still having lotiony cm and cp high and wet sorry if tmi ladies.... boobs still sore only while I sleep in the middle of the night


----------



## Munchkin521

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Munchkin521 said:
> 
> 
> Af was due on th 21st sooo 2 days late... no havent tested yet too scared!
> 
> Well I hope she is late because of a BFP!
> 
> 
> I know how the being scared part feels like but how is the uncertainty treating you? Do you have any idea when you might test?
> 
> I'm not pushing you to test, don't get me wrong please :hugs:
> 
> No matter what the outcome of your cycle, we'll be here to support you.Click to expand...


Thank u so much guys!! I'm planning on testing on Saturday just to give af some time to show her ugly face... I just cant stand seeing a bfn... my fiancée is excited but hes always excited when my af is late... still dont have any symptoms just a few cramps today my face and back are full with bad acne omggg I feel like a preteen again... had a dream last night of a really nice rainbow and a doctor showing a sonogram... vivid and crazy right?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Munchkin521 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin521 said:
> 
> 
> Af was due on th 21st sooo 2 days late... no havent tested yet too scared!
> 
> Well I hope she is late because of a BFP!
> 
> 
> I know how the being scared part feels like but how is the uncertainty treating you? Do you have any idea when you might test?
> 
> I'm not pushing you to test, don't get me wrong please :hugs:
> 
> No matter what the outcome of your cycle, we'll be here to support you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank u so much guys!! I'm planning on testing on Saturday just to give af some time to show her ugly face... I just cant stand seeing a bfn... my fiancée is excited but hes always excited when my af is late... still dont have any symptoms just a few cramps today my face and back are full with bad acne omggg I feel like a preteen again... had a dream last night of a really nice rainbow and a doctor showing a sonogram... vivid and crazy right?!Click to expand...

I had an acne break out this cycle as well (my BFP cycle) and vivid breast feeding dreams. I tested way early... like something weird just told me to pee already. Evening diluted urine on 9dpo gave me a gray line, fmu on 10 dpo faint pink lines and evening diluted urine gave be "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on a digital.

I'll keep my FX for you till Saterday and hope to see your :bfp:
This thread has been very lucky this month and the month aint over yet :thumbup:


----------



## Munchkin521

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Munchkin521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin521 said:
> 
> 
> Af was due on th 21st sooo 2 days late... no havent tested yet too scared!
> 
> Well I hope she is late because of a BFP!
> 
> 
> I know how the being scared part feels like but how is the uncertainty treating you? Do you have any idea when you might test?
> 
> I'm not pushing you to test, don't get me wrong please :hugs:
> 
> No matter what the outcome of your cycle, we'll be here to support you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank u so much guys!! I'm planning on testing on Saturday just to give af some time to show her ugly face... I just cant stand seeing a bfn... my fiancée is excited but hes always excited when my af is late... still dont have any symptoms just a few cramps today my face and back are full with bad acne omggg I feel like a preteen again... had a dream last night of a really nice rainbow and a doctor showing a sonogram... vivid and crazy right?!Click to expand...
> 
> I had an acne break out this cycle as well (my BFP cycle) and vivid breast feeding dreams. I tested way early... like something weird just told me to pee already. Evening diluted urine on 9dpo gave me a gray line, fmu on 10 dpo faint pink lines and evening diluted urine gave be "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on a digital.
> 
> I'll keep my FX for you till Saterday and hope to see your :bfp:
> This thread has been very lucky this month and the month aint over yet :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thank u so much!!! I'm just so nervous I just want these 48 hrs over as fast as possible.... I wanna get over with it... that spotting at 6dpo or 7dpo dont know exactly when threw me off... haven't spotted or anything like that ever since! Fx for myself...


----------



## Jrepp

Stressed to the max!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Stressed to the max!!

What's wrong, hun?!


----------



## cutieq

Jess, I hope everything is ok!

Afm, I hereby confess I peed @7dpo :rofl: bfn but let the good times roll!


----------



## Jrepp

Where to begin!!

The re admitted to forgetting about my allergy to iodine but will not schedule the sis until I see her at the university hospital fertility clinic. She thinks they can better tend to my infertility needs there. 

I was attacked at work by 2 different students today. One choked me with my lanyard and tried to drag me to the ground, the other scratched the sh$$ out of my neck because he didn't get his way.

The allergy clinic called and said that they can only do the xolair injection tomorrow morning (I work) before the meds go bad. I took tomorrow morning off to do the injection but the pharmacy just called and said they are waiting for the insurance company to send over an explanation and verification of benefits. 

I am also now freaking out about my husbands sa because someone on my blog said anything below 4% morphology is bad and requires ivf for impregnation. Maybe it's only bad if the guy already has a low count/motility? 

I seriously don't know how much more I can possibly take before I break.


----------



## cutieq

Oh gosh that is a lot! What disciplinary actions are taken against the students??

I would trust the doc on the sa before panicking or research some more.

Sending you all the hugs, strength and positive vibes. I know you have a lot of weight on your shoulders.


----------



## melewen

Have any of you guys used a CB fertility monitor? Not sure when I should start with mine..

Also I had that follow up u/s today and my cyst is gone!!! I was so elated. It was feeling big but apparently that was just remnant fluid. Got my doc's blessing on the fertility blend and starting acupuncture tomorrow. Doc said it cured her insomnia! Gah I love that woman. The perfect blend of open minded, interested in natural treatments, super informed, and practical but super calm


----------



## Jrepp

There are no disciplinary actions Cutie. That is the suckiest part about the situation is that since they are students with emotional disabilities, a lot of the crap they do that would otherwise be unacceptable is tolerated with little to no consequences for their actions. 

Mel - I have not used the fertility monitor, but I believe you are supposed to start using it cycle day 1 so that it can get a good baseline reading. Don't quote me on that though because I have no clue. I'm glad the cyst is gone though and I hope you find relief from the acupuncture.


----------



## cutieq

Jess, bless you for what you do. It definitely takes a special heart to do so. I hate that you're getting attacked though. Really don't like it.


----------



## melewen

Jess it says start on cd 5 but I figure that's based on people who O around cd 14. I just only have 9 sticks from one pack and know I won't O before about 17-18. So hoping I can just start testing on cd7-ish. Go broncos! :)


----------



## Jrepp

I thought the fertility monitor came with like 20 tests in it...... I really wish I had an answer for you! I guess maybe start on day 8-9 so that you don't miss the surge.

Are you a bronco fan too?


----------



## melewen

We are!! DH went to UT for college so he's always been a manning fan and we were really hoping to move out to denver so we sort of became broncos fans a while back

I bought my monitor used so it only came with 9. I wouldn't mind buying another pack but they say it's best to use them all from the same pack. I figure if I start four days later than they suggest, since I O four days later than "normal", that's probably ok. What do you think? Not that I expect to O at some crazy date other than when I usually do!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good morning ladies . 

Just wanted to stop in this a.m and wish you all a wonderful day and lots of baby dust :) Good luck ladies! <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Where to begin!!
> 
> The re admitted to forgetting about my allergy to iodine but will not schedule the sis until I see her at the university hospital fertility clinic. She thinks they can better tend to my infertility needs there.
> 
> I was attacked at work by 2 different students today. One choked me with my lanyard and tried to drag me to the ground, the other scratched the sh$$ out of my neck because he didn't get his way.
> 
> The allergy clinic called and said that they can only do the xolair injection tomorrow morning (I work) before the meds go bad. I took tomorrow morning off to do the injection but the pharmacy just called and said they are waiting for the insurance company to send over an explanation and verification of benefits.
> 
> I am also now freaking out about my husbands sa because someone on my blog said anything below 4% morphology is bad and requires ivf for impregnation. Maybe it's only bad if the guy already has a low count/motility?
> 
> I seriously don't know how much more I can possibly take before I break.

Omg what a horrible day!!!! I hope and pray that they can get your injection done this morning, and that the kids are much more relaxed when you go to work this afternoon. I hate that you can't be in an easier class setting, but I know you are doing a job that it takes a special kind of person to do. Thank you for trying to help those kids, you are a superhero. <3 :hugs:

I agree with cutie, I wouldn't worry about the SA unless the doc tells you to. They said he basically had super sperm, but it doesn't hurt to ask them about the morphology if it's worrying you.

:hugs: <3


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good morning ladies .
> 
> Just wanted to stop in this a.m and wish you all a wonderful day and lots of baby dust :) Good luck ladies! <3

Good morning!!!! :) hope you have a wonderful day too! I will text you later!


----------



## cutieq

Hope you have a better day Jess!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for the well wishes, Mary.

Kenna, what a nice rise you have there!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies .
> 
> Just wanted to stop in this a.m and wish you all a wonderful day and lots of baby dust :) Good luck ladies! <3
> 
> Good morning!!!! :) hope you have a wonderful day too! I will text you later!Click to expand...

You have a wonderful rise Ms. Kenna! :) FX it keeps going up and stays up for a very sticky bean! FX FX FX! :dust:


AFM, I keep feeling like I already o'ed! Its so weird. My bbs hurt again, left side pains...idk I'm sure my temp will remain low and O will be in 5-9 days as usual but its weird for me as my sore bbs and such usually go away the very first day AF shows. Ill have to do one of my "just incase tests" because of the ectopic risk. Drives me nuts how I have to worry so much more when something seems out of the ordinary. Good thing I just ordered 20 more test strips from eBay! Last month emptied out my test cupboard.. :haha: I literally keep feeling like I have to push something out when I pee (just like my m/c) but nothing comes out. Maybe I have the start to an infection of some sort. Thankfully I go to my OB wed for a pelvic exam so I can mention all of this to her. Its not horribly painful or anything...just a pushing urge. Idk how else to describe it. Anywhoo, I'm praying the HSG was delayed due to pregnancy occurring before hand...that'd be amazing! FX!

Jess, I think I missed the post about dhs SA. I hope and pray everything's ok for you guys. Your in my prayers, always will be. I bet you two will be just fine. You have been pregnant before your surgery and thats definitely a good sign for his sperm. I know they were m/c's but that was most likely due to your endo at that point, right? I think you'll conceive within the next cycle or two. Ive been telling dh for a while that I think ull get ur bfp before or by ur 6th cycle BACK to TTC after your surgery/break. Its been 4 cycles since then right? Time fly's, it really does. Octobers been bothering me ALOT due to my very early loss last year, early October. I guess a huge part of me was hoping I'd get a bfp in October again but this time a very sticky one but my chart was all messed up and no bfp here :-\. Maybe next month..
I hope you get your injections asap and feel better! I feel like both of us have had it very rough for 6 months or so straight! We both deserve some relief in one way or another! Ugh! Fingers, toes, and eyes are crossed for you Jess.... and my legs too until O comes :rofl: TONS OF DUST!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cutie, your charts still looking good! Come on bfp! This threads on a roll with bfps! I wanted my HSG to be today or Monday SO bad cuz then I wouldn't be the only one left without a bfp by the end of the year, lol. You ladies are the best so I hope we ALL get our bfps by the end of December. Id be lost without all of you! I pray for all of our bfps every single day! FX!! <3


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> Cutie, your charts still looking good! Come on bfp! This threads on a roll with bfps! I wanted my HSG to be today or Monday SO bad cuz then I wouldn't be the only one left without a bfp by the end of the year, lol. You ladies are the best so I hope we ALL get our bfps by the end of December. Id be lost without all of you! I pray for all of our bfps every single day! FX!! <3

we're gonna make it Mary! I was a little bummed by my down temp but last 8dpo I had a drop to the coverline so whatever lol.

I'm still waiting on my results and banking on not getting them at this point :(

You wont be alone Mary. Ever! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Cutie, your charts still looking good! Come on bfp! This threads on a roll with bfps! I wanted my HSG to be today or Monday SO bad cuz then I wouldn't be the only one left without a bfp by the end of the year, lol. You ladies are the best so I hope we ALL get our bfps by the end of December. Id be lost without all of you! I pray for all of our bfps every single day! FX!! <3
> 
> we're gonna make it Mary! I was a little bummed by my down temp but last 8dpo I had a drop to the coverline so whatever lol.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my results and banking on not getting them at this point :(
> 
> You wont be alone Mary. Ever! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Don't worry about the drop at 8dpo, i had mine at 8 and 10dpo before it rose and stayed up. Your chart is going by the book a higher temp at 7dpo (when P4 is usually ordered) and a drop mid-LP.... 

FX your temps rise and stay high and you get your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Nice rise Kenna..... :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Munchkin521

Still no af ladies!!! 3 days late now!!! Keep praying and fx for all of us ladies!!!


----------



## cutieq

Munchkin521 said:


> Still no af ladies!!! 3 days late now!!! Keep praying and fx for all of us ladies!!!

When do you test??


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> We are!! DH went to UT for college so he's always been a manning fan and we were really hoping to move out to denver so we sort of became broncos fans a while back
> 
> I bought my monitor used so it only came with 9. I wouldn't mind buying another pack but they say it's best to use them all from the same pack. I figure if I start four days later than they suggest, since I O four days later than "normal", that's probably ok. What do you think? Not that I expect to O at some crazy date other than when I usually do!

We live in Denver! Where are you at now? I don't think using them from different packs is such a huge deal. I mean some ladies have 60+ day cycles and still use the cb fm.



Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Where to begin!!
> 
> The re admitted to forgetting about my allergy to iodine but will not schedule the sis until I see her at the university hospital fertility clinic. She thinks they can better tend to my infertility needs there.
> 
> I was attacked at work by 2 different students today. One choked me with my lanyard and tried to drag me to the ground, the other scratched the sh$$ out of my neck because he didn't get his way.
> 
> The allergy clinic called and said that they can only do the xolair injection tomorrow morning (I work) before the meds go bad. I took tomorrow morning off to do the injection but the pharmacy just called and said they are waiting for the insurance company to send over an explanation and verification of benefits.
> 
> I am also now freaking out about my husbands sa because someone on my blog said anything below 4% morphology is bad and requires ivf for impregnation. Maybe it's only bad if the guy already has a low count/motility?
> 
> I seriously don't know how much more I can possibly take before I break.
> 
> Omg what a horrible day!!!! I hope and pray that they can get your injection done this morning, and that the kids are much more relaxed when you go to work this afternoon. I hate that you can't be in an easier class setting, but I know you are doing a job that it takes a special kind of person to do. Thank you for trying to help those kids, you are a superhero. <3 :hugs:
> 
> I agree with cutie, I wouldn't worry about the SA unless the doc tells you to. They said he basically had super sperm, but it doesn't hurt to ask them about the morphology if it's worrying you.
> 
> :hugs: <3Click to expand...

Thanks. They did do the injection but the kids were apparently super crazy today. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies .
> 
> Just wanted to stop in this a.m and wish you all a wonderful day and lots of baby dust :) Good luck ladies! <3
> 
> Good morning!!!! :) hope you have a wonderful day too! I will text you later!Click to expand...
> 
> You have a wonderful rise Ms. Kenna! :) FX it keeps going up and stays up for a very sticky bean! FX FX FX! :dust:
> 
> 
> AFM, I keep feeling like I already o'ed! Its so weird. My bbs hurt again, left side pains...idk I'm sure my temp will remain low and O will be in 5-9 days as usual but its weird for me as my sore bbs and such usually go away the very first day AF shows. Ill have to do one of my "just incase tests" because of the ectopic risk. Drives me nuts how I have to worry so much more when something seems out of the ordinary. Good thing I just ordered 20 more test strips from eBay! Last month emptied out my test cupboard.. :haha: I literally keep feeling like I have to push something out when I pee (just like my m/c) but nothing comes out. Maybe I have the start to an infection of some sort. Thankfully I go to my OB wed for a pelvic exam so I can mention all of this to her. Its not horribly painful or anything...just a pushing urge. Idk how else to describe it. Anywhoo, I'm praying the HSG was delayed due to pregnancy occurring before hand...that'd be amazing! FX!
> 
> Jess, I think I missed the post about dhs SA. I hope and pray everything's ok for you guys. Your in my prayers, always will be. I bet you two will be just fine. You have been pregnant before your surgery and thats definitely a good sign for his sperm. I know they were m/c's but that was most likely due to your endo at that point, right? I think you'll conceive within the next cycle or two. Ive been telling dh for a while that I think ull get ur bfp before or by ur 6th cycle BACK to TTC after your surgery/break. Its been 4 cycles since then right? Time fly's, it really does. Octobers been bothering me ALOT due to my very early loss last year, early October. I guess a huge part of me was hoping I'd get a bfp in October again but this time a very sticky one but my chart was all messed up and no bfp here :-\. Maybe next month..
> I hope you get your injections asap and feel better! I feel like both of us have had it very rough for 6 months or so straight! We both deserve some relief in one way or another! Ugh! Fingers, toes, and eyes are crossed for you Jess.... and my legs too until O comes :rofl: TONS OF DUST!Click to expand...


I have that same pushing feeling right before I start my period. It always feels so weird. I hope they figure it out for you! Our time is coming ladies, our time is coming!



Munchkin521 said:


> Still no af ladies!!! 3 days late now!!! Keep praying and fx for all of us ladies!!!

When are you testing?


----------



## Munchkin521

Tomorrow!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, munchkin!!!!

And thanks for the excitement about my rise! Fx we are just as excited in a week!!!!


----------



## Munchkin521

Started getting the bbs soreness now plus constipation and still lotiony cm, headaches, and super super super cranky! !!


----------



## Munchkin521

Wishing1010 said:


> Good luck, munchkin!!!!
> 
> And thanks for the excitement about my rise! Fx we are just as excited in a week!!!!

Thanks!!!! GL to u too!!!! Fx


----------



## mdscpa

FX munchkin.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Just checking in munchkin! Fx!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Cutie, your temp went up again :)


----------



## mdscpa

I have a great feeling for your surprise :bfp: Cutieq.... :happydance::dance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Munchkin, anything yet??!!!


----------



## Munchkin521

Nope BFN!!!!! Ughhhh I just want this over with already... checked cp and saw dark pink brown spotting does get in toilet paper or liner yet.... 17 dpo today I'm super mega stressed


----------



## aidensmommy1

Munchkin521 said:


> Nope BFN!!!!! Ughhhh I just want this over with already... checked cp and saw dark pink brown spotting does get in toilet paper or liner yet.... 17 dpo today I'm super mega stressed

welcome to the thread and good luck!!! I hope that bfp is just right around the corner! Some how last cycle I oed 3 days after my original rise so I *thought* I was 3 days late but now I know. Ugh. This could be the case for you as well. U may have had delayed O and if thats the case, u could just be testing too early..fx thats the case! :)


OMGoshhh!! Kenna, your rise is amazing! I am getting very very excited for you :)


----------



## mdscpa

Whoah, that temp Kenna.... This is really looking good and way different that any of your previous charts. I know it's still early but I feel the same way as how my temps looked like this cycle..... Different is a good thing. :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Hoping you've got a late BFP munchkin!

Excellent rise Kenna. 

Bbs sore and a pretty sore pelvis, but other than smooth sailing over here. I tested and it was questionable but no line.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have everything crossed for you right now cutie!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for the BFN Munchkin! I hope the spotting is not af :hugs:

Kenna, talk about a rise!!! FX for you :dust:

Cutie, I hope you get BFP!! What did you mean by test being "questionable"?


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Mary. Right back at you!

Happy 5 week Pamela and 6 weeks Daphne!

Pamela, I meant I think I see something but it's too questionable to be sure. For your viewing pleasure... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=814399&d=1414245668


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Cutie!

I think I see something too! You are right about not being sure but my gut tells me there is something and I don't see myself as someone with line eye! When will you test again? 

FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Yea. My gut says maybe but my eyes say no. Testing again tomorrow as long as my temp is up. How are you feeling?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Yea. My gut says maybe but my eyes say no. Testing again tomorrow as long as my temp is up. How are you feeling?

 I hope you'll post a pic of your 2nd line tomorrow :hugs:

I'm doing good, thank you. Not feeling much symptoms except my boobs and nips are sensitive and I have been having the most raunchiest dreams about DH for the past 3 nights in a row!! I feel naughty when I wake up :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cutie it does look like something there but I dont trust those tests UNTIL they get darker or confirmed by frer or another brand. Kenna got a VERY false positive on those tests a few months back. She sent me a "reminder" pic last wk and it was SO dark for a false. The manufacturers told her the lines need to be the same to be considered positive...LOL. This isn't true most of the time, unless the tests are faulty. Anyway, I would test again tomorrow morning and if its even the slightest bit darker, then id start getting excited! But def confirm with frer or another test before you 100% believe it. I'm getting excited for you...i hope u get a very sticky bean!! <3


----------



## cutieq

Thanks so much Mary! I haven't had a bad experience with them yet but I know how horrible they can be! I wish digitals were more sensitive!

How are you?


----------



## Munchkin521

I'm out ladies af showed up today at work!!!! Ughhh another disappointment in my book!!! Thanks all u guys for ur positive energy thoughts and support.... keeping my fx and prayers for u all... GL XOXO


----------



## aidensmommy1

Munchkin521 said:


> I'm out ladies af showed up today at work!!!! Ughhh another disappointment in my book!!! Thanks all u guys for ur positive energy thoughts and support.... keeping my fx and prayers for u all... GL XOXO

I'm sorry hun :-(. Do you chart temps? If not, I'm almost positive that you oed a couple days late. So u may want to time bding for an extra 2 days this cycle just incase. If you can, id start charting your temps. Its very easy. U just need to temp with a bbt thermometer every a.m at the same time after a solid block of sleep and when ur temp rises, after 3 higher temps, u can feel quite confident that you have oed. Although it doesn't tell you when u oed until the day or so after, it'll help confirm if you should BD more and it'd also show you how long your usual LP is. Once you know your LP length, you'll almost always know exactly when AF will be due for sure. I know if I had a working tube, temping would def have already helped me to conceive and I know it'll make it all that much easier to conceive when we get my tube unblocked..fx for that! I highly recommend temping! (sorry if ur already temping and I'm just babbling on! lol). I hate being in limbo and not knowing for sure when or if I oed so I can't stop temping now :haha: Its a crappy feeling. Anyway, if you decide to try it, I'm more than happy to help guide you. Fertilityfriend charting website is a great tool. U just type in your temp every a.m and FF will do the rest (for the most part any how!). I hope you see ur bfp no matter what you choose to do! GL!


----------



## Munchkin521

aidensmommy1 said:


> Munchkin521 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out ladies af showed up today at work!!!! Ughhh another disappointment in my book!!! Thanks all u guys for ur positive energy thoughts and support.... keeping my fx and prayers for u all... GL XOXO
> 
> I'm sorry hun :-(. Do you chart temps? If not, I'm almost positive that you oed a couple days late. So u may want to time bding for an extra 2 days this cycle just incase. If you can, id start charting your temps. Its very easy. U just need to temp with a bbt thermometer every a.m at the same time after a solid block of sleep and when ur temp rises, after 3 higher temps, u can feel quite confident that you have oed. Although it doesn't tell you when u oed until the day or so after, it'll help confirm if you should BD more and it'd also show you how long your usual LP is. Once you know your LP length, you'll almost always know exactly when AF will be due for sure. I know if I had a working tube, temping would def have already helped me to conceive and I know it'll make it all that much easier to conceive when we get my tube unblocked..fx for that! I highly recommend temping! (sorry if ur already temping and I'm just babbling on! lol). I hate being in limbo and not knowing for sure when or if I oed so I can't stop temping now :haha: Its a crappy feeling. Anyway, if you decide to try it, I'm more than happy to help guide you. Fertilityfriend charting website is a great tool. U just type in your temp every a.m and FF will do the rest (for the most part any how!). I hope you see ur bfp no matter what you choose to do! GL!Click to expand...

Thank u soooooo much no I have never temp... I find it confusing lol but imma research more about it and try it and see because its not me its my fiancée he has vericcocele veins in his left testicle and its a 25 percent chance of concieving. .. fx for u everything gonna be perfect thanks


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck hun! Also, id recommend bding every other day during your fertile period. I guess it helps the sperm build up better when you take the every other day approach in men with lower sperm counts and such. You'll learn a ton on this thread and i bet you'll get your bfp in no time! :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Munchkin521 said:


> I'm out ladies af showed up today at work!!!! Ughhh another disappointment in my book!!! Thanks all u guys for ur positive energy thoughts and support.... keeping my fx and prayers for u all... GL XOXO

So sorry :af: showed up hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I second Mary (aidensmommy1) she introduced and helped me with charting temps she has a very huge influence when it comes to knowing my cycle. If you plan on starting to chart temps this cycle, i could help you as well.

Pamela (WunnaBubba2) has a very good story about charting temps. Maybe she can encourage you more :dance:

By the way, did you proceed with the fertilaid?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry for af Munchkin :hugs:

The ladies are right about the temping though :)
I resisted at first thinking it would stress me out, confuse me etc. Then this (BFP) cycle I ordered a lot of opks so that I can test twice a day from cd 10 until O. I've read many stories on threads about positive opks because your body gears up for o and then it doesn't release the egg. I reconsidered temping because I knew this would be the only way to confirm that I def o'd. 

Anyway so I used my opks and started temping (both for the 1st time) and got my :bfp:

Temping actually helped me relax during the tww because there was something on black and white to look at and not wonder if I'm symptom spotting some phantom symptom. So yeah research it some for and I would def do temping. Remember if you start to put you chart in your signature so we can stalk it :haha:

FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Another temp supporter here. I was anti for months. Now it keeps me sane.

Not sure what to make of today's jump though lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nice Jump!!! FX it continues to go high and stay high.
Have you tester again Cutie??


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Nice Jump!!! FX it continues to go high and stay high.
> Have you tester again Cutie??

I will when I get up in a couple of hours. Currently hanging off one end of the bed checking bnb lol


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Cutieq....... I guess we are just waiting for a test to get darker.... :happydance: 3-5 days of high temp after suspected implantation or implantation dip is enough time before you get that :bfp:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Uhm.... Cutie get up and out of bed :test:

Hahahaha just joking. But really please go and pee. You can get back into bed again :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Nice Jump!!! FX it continues to go high and stay high.
> Have you tester again Cutie??
> 
> I will when I get up in a couple of hours. Currently hanging off one end of the bed checking bnb lolClick to expand...

Omg this is me right now too!!! Lol!!! I'm practically falling off the bed trying to not disturb DH!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You ladies are so funny and the mental pictures of you guys sliding out is even funnier :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Very sorry for AF, I hope you get yor BFP this cycle!!!! :hugs:

Cutie, very nice temp!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMW! Talk about nice temp Kenna!! Look at your temps!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: KENNA, what a nice looking temp pattern...... :wohoo:

You and cutieq are definitely on the same track...... 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, thanks ladies!!! I'll be excited if my temps look like this next week!!! I have an appt with my obgyn tomorrow!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Lol, thanks ladies!!! I'll be excited if my temps look like this next week!!! I have an appt with my obgyn tomorrow!

It will be.... Oh, I just can't wait any longer :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

This is my last clomid cycle's temps
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This cycle's temps look better to me!! FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

This cycle's is much more promising. Dip on O-day, strong + OPK, fertile CM on and before O, and best of all, great :sex: timing...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> Lol, thanks ladies!!! I'll be excited if my temps look like this next week!!! I have an appt with my obgyn tomorrow!

Excellent temp my lady!


----------



## cutieq

No line this morning ladies.


----------



## Munchkin521

mdscpa said:


> Munchkin521 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out ladies af showed up today at work!!!! Ughhh another disappointment in my book!!! Thanks all u guys for ur positive energy thoughts and support.... keeping my fx and prayers for u all... GL XOXO
> 
> So sorry :af: showed up hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I second Mary (aidensmommy1) she introduced and helped me with charting temps she has a very huge influence when it comes to knowing my cycle. If you plan on starting to chart temps this cycle, i could help you as well.
> 
> Pamela (WunnaBubba2) has a very good story about charting temps. Maybe she can encourage you more :dance:
> 
> By the way, did you proceed with the fertilaid?Click to expand...

Yessss I did!!! Thank u soooo much... I should be receiving them this week coming up.... thabk u so much... and of course u guys can help me temp.... I'm like a bimbo when it comes to things like that lol... they confuse me soo much.. but does it really work to help get pregnant??!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorryt for bfn Cutie! AF has not showed her face yet so there is still time for your BFP!!! FX and :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Munchkin521 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin521 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out ladies af showed up today at work!!!! Ughhh another disappointment in my book!!! Thanks all u guys for ur positive energy thoughts and support.... keeping my fx and prayers for u all... GL XOXO
> 
> So sorry :af: showed up hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I second Mary (aidensmommy1) she introduced and helped me with charting temps she has a very huge influence when it comes to knowing my cycle. If you plan on starting to chart temps this cycle, i could help you as well.
> 
> Pamela (WunnaBubba2) has a very good story about charting temps. Maybe she can encourage you more :dance:
> 
> By the way, did you proceed with the fertilaid?Click to expand...
> 
> Yessss I did!!! Thank u soooo much... I should be receiving them this week coming up.... thabk u so much... and of course u guys can help me temp.... I'm like a bimbo when it comes to things like that lol... they confuse me soo much.. but does it really work to help get pregnant??!Click to expand...

What i know about temping is that it helps you pinpoint the Ovulation and whether you timed your :sex: well, and gives you the length of your Luteal Phase (LP). With these, you'll know when to expect your :af: or when to :test:. You may wanna use OPK together with temping to know if you're gearing up to O and whether O happened already. Of course, having sex will definitely help you conceive. 

The best days to conceive is having sex on O-2, O-1 and O-day. With your DH issues, every other day is recommended to help build the :spermy:. Hopefully fertilaid arrives soon so your DH can start taking them and maybe you'll be able to have :sex: on the (3) best days.

Lots of :dust: your way hun.......


----------



## cutieq

Pretty cool overlay of my BFP chart last month and my current cycle.

Ready to get to bed so I can temp and hound my doc for my freaking progesterone results! DH and I have decided we'll both take vitamins next cycle and stick to the BD marathon. We both really want a BFP before year's end and we've got 2 more cycles to try..plus this one.
 



Attached Files:







image-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jrepp

Hey ladies, Fertility friend is having a promo right now for $24.95 for a full year membership. You can renew or add on to your existing membership


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Cutie! That is cool! Looks like another bfp cycle going :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Hey ladies, Fertility friend is having a promo right now for $24.95 for a full year membership. You can renew or add on to your existing membership

I just renewed with this promo! Awesome deal!!! Thanks for sharing :)

Cutie, I agree, it looks like a BFP chart in the making!!!


----------



## lil bumpy

I would love to join in if that's ok? I'm 10dpo and I've had some spotting - thought it was AF - but then it stopped after a day and a half! so FX... :D This is my first cycle of TTC and we are trying for #1. Have TTC'd in the past but it wasn't successful and I was having irregular periods back then. My periods regulated somewhat after eating a whole food diet so now it's the first time I'm TTC with a fairly cooperative reproductive system lol!


----------



## Wishing1010

lil bumpy said:


> I would love to join in if that's ok? I'm 10dpo and I've had some spotting - thought it was AF - but then it stopped after a day and a half! so FX... :D This is my first cycle of TTC and we are trying for #1. Have TTC'd in the past but it wasn't successful and I was having irregular periods back then. My periods regulated somewhat after eating a whole food diet so now it's the first time I'm TTC with a fairly cooperative reproductive system lol!

Welcome, hun!!! I'm Kenna, we are also TTC #1! Fx that you won't have to wait long for that BFP!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Hullo lil bumpy!

Jess and Kenna, you ladies just wasted your money. Won't take you a full year! ;) FX for both of you. I'm purchasing too.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, thanks cutie! We are going to TTC #2 immediately after #1, so maybe I can get both BFP in a year! (Or close to it!) hehe


----------



## Jrepp

Where are you from lil bump?


----------



## Jrepp

They apparently have a pregnancy tracker as well that can be used in the same membership. We are also going to start trying for #2 once we get the go ahead after we birth #1. Its taken this long, I wouldn't want to wait and then wait some more.


----------



## lil bumpy

Thanks ladies! You can call me Beth if you want. Great to hear there are other first timers too!! I am so excited it's crazy.

I'm from the UK Jrepp :)

That's interesting Kenna, what's your motivation behind trying straight after #1 if you don't mind me asking? :)


----------



## cutieq

We're the same! We said no waiting on #2. Haha maybe we can do it all over together.


----------



## Wishing1010

We've been TTC #1 for over 4 years, no waiting for the second one! Lol


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> We've been TTC #1 for over 4 years, no waiting for the second one! Lol

Yea. I feel like I have no time to waste lol 

I'm Dani btw. Realized I never exposed myself :rofl:


----------



## lil bumpy

Wishing1010 said:


> We've been TTC #1 for over 4 years, no waiting for the second one! Lol

Lol don't blame you! lots of :dust: for you all :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Beth, welcome to the group! You chose wisely :haha:
I hope you get your BFP! Do you test early or wait it out?

Oh wow!!!! Cutie, I am so glad to see your first name! Nice to "meet" you Dani :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> We've been TTC #1 for over 4 years, no waiting for the second one! Lol
> 
> Yea. I feel like I have no time to waste lol
> 
> I'm Dani btw. Realized I never exposed myself :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: finally Dani.... Regarding #2, it's DH who suggested not to wait any longer after #1 :haha: So i guess i'll add to my membership :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Beth welcome. FX :af: stays away for good and you get your :bfp:

I'm Daphne by the way.


----------



## cutieq

See you ladies in the am. I predict my temps are climbing up on the high board for an Olympic nose dive. :rofl:


----------



## lil bumpy

Thank you lovely ladies for the warm welcome! Oh Wunnabubba and Daphne I see you're expecting! Congrats!!!!

Nice to meet you Dani :D

Wunnabubba - I think I'm going to wait until the 30th/31st to test. I did some super early which were a bit pointless really as obviously neg! I wasn't long past ov :haha:

What symptoms is everyone getting at the mo?


----------



## Leti

Is there room for one more? You are such a nice group of ladies. We've been trying for over 2 yrs and it has been a very overwhelming road. I could use some support in exchange of mine. I hope you all get your bfp soon.


----------



## mdscpa

Leti said:


> Is there room for one more? You are such a nice group of ladies. We've been trying for over 2 yrs and it has been a very overwhelming road. I could use some support in exchange of mine. I hope you all get your bfp soon.

Welcome Leti.... We're pleased to have you here. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> See you ladies in the am. I predict my temps are climbing up on the high board for an Olympic nose dive. :rofl:

I predict an Olympic climb to the top of BFP Mountain!!!! FX



lil bumpy said:


> Thank you lovely ladies for the warm welcome! Oh Wunnabubba and Daphne I see you're expecting! Congrats!!!!
> 
> Nice to meet you Dani :D
> 
> Wunnabubba - I think I'm going to wait until the 30th/31st to test. I did some super early which were a bit pointless really as obviously neg! I wasn't long past ov :haha:
> 
> What symptoms is everyone getting at the mo?

Thank you Beth.
I foolishly also tested early at 9dpo and actually caught the start of my BFP!

Cannot wait for you to test again! I hope that mean old witch stays far far away!!!! FX for you!



Leti said:


> Is there room for one more? You are such a nice group of ladies. We've been trying for over 2 yrs and it has been a very overwhelming road. I could use some support in exchange of mine. I hope you all get your bfp soon.

Hi Leti, welcome to the group!
How many dpo are you today? (sorry if I missed something)

FX for all of you!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome Leti!!! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Dani???
Are you up yet?? Would like to know your temp :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, today's dip could have been the mid-lp dip. 

FX it goes back up tomorrow and continues to do so til you get your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Dani???
> Are you up yet?? Would like to know your temp :haha:

Shockingly it's still up. I'm not sure what the heck to think!


----------



## Wishing1010

Daphne, I think my temp was higher yesterday due to having a bit of a cold. I'm still not going to think my temps mean anything until 13-14 DPO! I usually stay up pretty high until then! Ugh, waiting...waiting...waiting!

Dani!!! Your chart looks great!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Dani???
> Are you up yet?? Would like to know your temp :haha:
> 
> Shockingly it's still up. I'm not sure what the heck to think!Click to expand...

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Daphne, I think my temp was higher yesterday due to having a bit of a cold. I'm still not going to think my temps mean anything until 13-14 DPO! I usually stay up pretty high until then! Ugh, waiting...waiting...waiting!
> 
> Dani!!! Your chart looks great!!!!

Yeah i noticed that about your temp. Still at this dpo it really looks different. FX higher temps on 13/14 dpo....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Dani???
> Are you up yet?? Would like to know your temp :haha:
> 
> Shockingly it's still up. I'm not sure what the heck to think!Click to expand...

Let's think positive... as in positive HPT :thumbup:

Have you tested yet today?



Wishing1010 said:


> Daphne, I think my temp was higher yesterday due to having a bit of a cold. I'm still not going to think my temps mean anything until 13-14 DPO! I usually stay up pretty high until then! Ugh, waiting...waiting...waiting!
> 
> Dani!!! Your chart looks great!!!!

Urgh the waiting... I agree :coffee:
FX Kenna :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Sorry. I immediately went back to sleep. Still bfn for me. My cycle might just be longer after the chemical. Glad the temps are still up but not sure how it's gonna all turn out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bethy

Hi guys,

Just wanted to let you know this is lil bumpy/Beth having to post on my old account now as lil bumpy has just been deactivated. I wanted to make a new account to get away from the memories of my previous mcs but I didn't know bnb didn't allow that so I will continue posting under this account now. Bit annoyed at bnb to be honest with you! Still trying for #1 and this cycle is looking promising.

*waves* to Leti! :)

I was sooo tempted to test today, but I turned around, looked at my husband sound asleep, face planting the bed and thought... nah :haha:


----------



## Bethy

cutieq said:


> Sorry. I immediately went back to sleep. Still bfn for me. My cycle might just be longer after the chemical. Glad the temps are still up but not sure how it's gonna all turn out!

Ooooh the anticipation!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Sorry. I immediately went back to sleep. Still bfn for me. My cycle might just be longer after the chemical. Glad the temps are still up but not sure how it's gonna all turn out!

Argh :brat:
There should be a second line there!!!!!!!!

I still have my FX for you Dani! :hugs:



Bethy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know this is lil bumpy/Beth having to post on my old account now as lil bumpy has just been deactivated. I wanted to make a new account to get away from the memories of my previous mcs but I didn't know bnb didn't allow that so I will continue posting under this account now. Bit annoyed at bnb to be honest with you! Still trying for #1 and this cycle is looking promising.
> 
> *waves* to Leti! :)
> 
> I was sooo tempted to test today, but I turned around, looked at my husband sound asleep, face planting the bed and thought... nah :haha:

I hope you get your BFP, Beth!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for late reply. I have to redo my signature coz bnb suddenly removed them urggghhh....

Anyhow..... Sorry for the :bfn: Dani :hugs: could still be early and your test couldn't pick it up. Still have my FX for you hun..... 

Beth, just few more days and you can finally test. FX you get your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

I've been known to have late lines so it's definitely still possible! I will just be hanging out with the pee sticks until then.


----------



## Munchkin521

Good morning ladies!!! Any updates yet???? Come on I wanna see more BFPs here!! Havent stopped praying for u guys!!!! As soon as af stops im BD every other day for the next month... lets see if that helps!! Love ya XOXO


----------



## Leti

This group is awesome, but as an outsider feel kind of lost with the names, sure I'll catch up soon. 
Cutie your chart looks amazing! !! 
I'm new to this hole chart thing, just started temping this cycle and started in the middle of cycle too, so not sure how reliable it will be this month.
I tested this morning and bfn.


----------



## Bethy

Munchkin521 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Any updates yet???? Come on I wanna see more BFPs here!! Havent stopped praying for u guys!!!! As soon as af stops im BD every other day for the next month... lets see if that helps!! Love ya XOXO

Morning! Now that should work!! hehe :happydance:



Leti said:


> This group is awesome, but as an outsider feel kind of lost with the names, sure I'll catch up soon.
> Cutie your chart looks amazing! !!
> I'm new to this hole chart thing, just started temping this cycle and started in the middle of cycle too, so not sure how reliable it will be this month.
> I tested this morning and bfn.

Better late than never Leti!! I still can't find my basal thermometer that I lost lol :dohh:

Thanks WunnaBubba and Daphne... the waiting is agony!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Leti said:


> This group is awesome, but as an outsider feel kind of lost with the names, sure I'll catch up soon.
> Cutie your chart looks amazing! !!
> I'm new to this hole chart thing, just started temping this cycle and started in the middle of cycle too, so not sure how reliable it will be this month.
> I tested this morning and bfn.

You will get the hang of the chart thing in no time. I started temping for the 1st time this cycle and I started on cd 12 so I had a few pre ovulation temps to set my cover line. If you continue temping you'll see how exciting it is to get cross hairs. I'm hoping you wont need to continue temping and that you get your BFP. :dust:

Boo for that BFN but there is still time! FX


----------



## cutieq

Welcome ladies! Definitely a great group!!!


----------



## cutieq

apologies if this is a duplicate post for some of you ... we're on a lot of the same threads. the doc FINALLY called back and my progesterone level was 13.8, which they said is "low". I'm of course googling now to see just how low. Never satisfied. I have been prescribed 200mg prometrium to be taken twice a day. fingers crossed this fixes things!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> apologies if this is a duplicate post for some of you ... we're on a lot of the same threads. the doc FINALLY called back and my progesterone level was 13.8, which they said is "low". I'm of course googling now to see just how low. Never satisfied. I have been prescribed 200mg prometrium to be taken twice a day. fingers crossed this fixes things!

If i remember correctly, your blood was drawn at 6dpo right? I read that the peak of progesterone happens at 7dpo (CD21 for women having 28-day cycle). This could be the reason why it's low. Your temp continues to rise so that means your progesterone level is rising. No need to worry about it.

I'll still follow what the doc says but take note that it could lengthen your LP.. FX it's due to impending :bfp: and not because of the meds.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> apologies if this is a duplicate post for some of you ... we're on a lot of the same threads. the doc FINALLY called back and my progesterone level was 13.8, which they said is "low". I'm of course googling now to see just how low. Never satisfied. I have been prescribed 200mg prometrium to be taken twice a day. fingers crossed this fixes things!
> 
> If i remember correctly, your blood was drawn at 6dpo right? I read that the peak of progesterone happens at 7dpo (CD21 for women having 28-day cycle). This could be the reason why it's low. Your temp continues to rise so that means your progesterone level is rising. No need to worry about it.
> 
> I'll still follow what the doc says but take note that it could lengthen your LP.. FX it's due to impending :bfp: and not because of the meds.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Yep. It was done at 5dpo. I'm definitely following their advice. I have no more worries at this point. I will see how this works for me the next time I get a BFP. Didn't know that about the LP. Thanks because I would've been freaking out.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> apologies if this is a duplicate post for some of you ... we're on a lot of the same threads. the doc FINALLY called back and my progesterone level was 13.8, which they said is "low". I'm of course googling now to see just how low. Never satisfied. I have been prescribed 200mg prometrium to be taken twice a day. fingers crossed this fixes things!
> 
> If i remember correctly, your blood was drawn at 6dpo right? I read that the peak of progesterone happens at 7dpo (CD21 for women having 28-day cycle). This could be the reason why it's low. Your temp continues to rise so that means your progesterone level is rising. No need to worry about it.
> 
> I'll still follow what the doc says but take note that it could lengthen your LP.. FX it's due to impending :bfp: and not because of the meds.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It was done at 5dpo. I'm definitely following their advice. I have no more worries at this point. I will see how this works for me the next time I get a BFP. Didn't know that about the LP. Thanks because I would've been freaking out.Click to expand...

I was on duphaston (progesterone) during my 2 clomid cycles. It made my cycle longer but never affected my temp thought it would be high while im on it.

I can't wait for your :bfp: announcement. :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Daphne, I've definitely been worried about how it will affect my temps. It's a suppository and she stressed "keeping it in there". My plan is to temp at 5:45 15 minutes earlier than usual), take the meds and then lay in bed for an hour. oh the things we do for our babies!


----------



## TTCHOPES

I need some Opinions ladies . . . . . . I am freaking out here!
 



Attached Files:







POSITIVE PREG.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTCHOPES

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







20141027_145601_opt.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## cutieq

That's definitely a line! Congrats! How many dpo?


----------



## Jrepp

This is a new one for me that has happened three months in a row: I have no period cramps whatsoever and then once I stop bleeding I get cramps in my groin. They start at about cd 6 and then go away after ovulation. But then they come back at about 4dpo. Anyone have anything similar? My 3 theories are ovulation about to happen, cysts or endometriosis. They just said I didn't have endo after the surgery in April, but it could have formed.


----------



## TTCHOPES

14 dpo


----------



## Querida87

a month ago after noticing symptoms and my bf telling me he'd been noticing them I started testing. a few days in, I got 4 v faint bfp over 3 days off 2 different tests. then I started getting all bfn and even had my ob's nurse tell me the results of my quan test say I couldn't possibly be or have been preggers (though she never gave me my hcg levels) but my symptoms keep getting worse. i'm poas every week now until I get some answers bc my gut says I am and my dreams say twins! I have has mirena in for 6 yrs and am scheduled to get it removed 11-11 and that won't change unless i'm proven preggers before then.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess I had low pelvic cramps this past AF. It was very strange and I hope ots nothing bad. I go for an exam Wednesday and then scheduling the hsg shortly after that so we'll see. I know they say scar tissue will grow back after 6 months or so so that could potentially be it...:(. I hope not! Uve been through enough! Come on bfp!!


Cutie your chart looks amazingggg!!! Omgosh! I have a great feeling for u! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

TTCHOPES said:


> What do you ladies think?

Most def a BFP!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> This is a new one for me that has happened three months in a row: I have no period cramps whatsoever and then once I stop bleeding I get cramps in my groin. They start at about cd 6 and then go away after ovulation. But then they come back at about 4dpo. Anyone have anything similar? My 3 theories are ovulation about to happen, cysts or endometriosis. They just said I didn't have endo after the surgery in April, but it could have formed.

Maybe follicles forming? I kinda cramp most of the month, doc can't figure out why as I do not have endo per my laparoscopy last year. I would vote that you are feeling O about to occur. Fx fx fx!!!


----------



## Bethy

CONGRATS on your BFP ttchopes!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leti

CONGRATS ttchopes!!


----------



## Querida87

finally got the results on my ultrasound, no sticky beans but several ovarian cysts. now I have to wtt until 11-11 when my mirena comes out


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats TTCHOPES... That's definitely a :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTCHOPES said:


> What do you ladies think?

Oh wow!!! Congrats on that BFP!! :happydance: :dance:



Jrepp said:


> This is a new one for me that has happened three months in a row: I have no period cramps whatsoever and then once I stop bleeding I get cramps in my groin. They start at about cd 6 and then go away after ovulation. But then they come back at about 4dpo. Anyone have anything similar? My 3 theories are ovulation about to happen, cysts or endometriosis. They just said I didn't have endo after the surgery in April, but it could have formed.

I hope it's nothing to worry about Jess! :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess I had low pelvic cramps this past AF. It was very strange and I hope ots nothing bad. I go for an exam Wednesday and then scheduling the hsg shortly after that so we'll see. I know they say scar tissue will grow back after 6 months or so so that could potentially be it...:(. I hope not! Uve been through enough! Come on bfp!!
> 
> 
> Cutie your chart looks amazingggg!!! Omgosh! I have a great feeling for u! FX!

Good luck with your exam tomorrow! FX all goes well! 



Querida87 said:


> finally got the results on my ultrasound, no sticky beans but several ovarian cysts. now I have to wtt until 11-11 when my mirena comes out

Sorry about the cysts hun! I hope that they are not harmful cysts.

For my past 2 cycles I have had the same pains that I normally get when I develop cysts. I went for an ultrasound at 2dpo and the u/s confirmed that I was right and that there were cysts on my left ovary. The ovary was slightly enlarged as well. I was gutted because I thought that I might have trouble conceiving with the cysts but no, I fell pregnant this very same cycle that I was confirmed to have had the cysts. 

So FX for you and after your mirena comes out I'm sure you'll have your BFP in no time! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Querida87 said:


> finally got the results on my ultrasound, no sticky beans but several ovarian cysts. now I have to wtt until 11-11 when my mirena comes out

I'm so sorry about the cysts, I hope everything is perfect when you TTC again!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, finally i see an update... :wohoo: for the rise...... I'm really feeling good about this cycle for you.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Showered you with lots of baby :dust: so try not to take a bath, ok?


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! I shall not take a bath for a week!!! ;) thanks Hun! I'm trying to be optimistic, but I will really be excited if it still looks good in 4 or 5 days!


----------



## mdscpa

Positive thoughts to a POSITIVE HPT... :dance:

It's gonna be a nerve-racking days especially you know your pattern during late LP. 

I'm praying real hard that temps stay waaaaayyyyy up there and you get your :bfp:


----------



## mdscpa

Dani needs to wake up now and take her temp. Been refreshing her chart for 3 hours now.... :haha:

Sorry, i'm just obsessed with charts. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Positive thoughts to a POSITIVE HPT... :dance:
> 
> It's gonna be a nerve-racking days especially you know your pattern during late LP.
> 
> I'm praying real hard that temps stay waaaaayyyyy up there and you get your :bfp:

Thanks!!! I know, I wish I could have a steadily declining chart starting at like 10 DPO so I can know sooner rather than later!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh WoW, Kenna!!!!
What a nice and high temp you have going there :wohoo:

FX it continues to climb to the top of BFP mountain for a lengthy stay! I cannot wait for your next few days' temps. Cannot even imagine how you must be feeling!!

Ok now just waiting patiently for Dani to update her temps :coffee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne.... you and I need to stop posting at the same time :rofl:
We keep saying the same stuff :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Dani needs to wake up now and take her temp. Been refreshing her chart for 3 hours now.... :haha:
> 
> Sorry, i'm just obsessed with charts. :haha: :rofl:

I think she will temp at :45 after, so keep an eye out then!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! I think you two share the same pregnancy brain!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Lol! I think you two share the same pregnancy brain!!!!

I think so too, just soooooo weird :rofl:

It's like we have this whole bump buddy bond crossing over continents :friends:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Positive thoughts to a POSITIVE HPT... :dance:
> 
> It's gonna be a nerve-racking days especially you know your pattern during late LP.
> 
> I'm praying real hard that temps stay waaaaayyyyy up there and you get your :bfp:
> 
> Thanks!!! I know, I wish I could have a steadily declining chart starting at like 10 DPO so I can know sooner rather than later!Click to expand...

Good thing mine starts from 10/11/12 so i know that early if it's a no....

Don't worry hun, your's won't have downward pattern this time. :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Daphne.... you and I need to stop posting at the same time :rofl:
> We keep saying the same stuff :haha:

:rofl: this is really getting weird...... :rofl:



Wishing1010 said:


> Lol! I think you two share the same pregnancy brain!!!!

Used OPKs twice a day, got same dips, same itchy boobs, and a lot more... Too many to mention and counting :haha:


----------



## Bethy

Morning all from my end :hugs: how is everyone feeling?

Does anyone know if (TMI) snotty cm is good or bad? :blush: I've had it for the last couple of days. It's hard to get my hopes up but I just -feel- pregnant, dare I say it. Cramping on the right side continuously and OMG THE BOOBS. Just sitting here trying to ignore the pain! :coffee:


----------



## Wishing1010

Bethy said:


> Morning all from my end :hugs: how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Does anyone know if (TMI) snotty cm is good or bad? :blush: I've had it for the last couple of days. It's hard to get my hopes up but I just -feel- pregnant, dare I say it. Cramping on the right side continuously and OMG THE BOOBS. Just sitting here trying to ignore the pain! :coffee:

Snotty CM can def be a great sign!!!!! Everything sounds great!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Bethy said:


> Morning all from my end :hugs: how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Does anyone know if (TMI) snotty cm is good or bad? :blush: I've had it for the last couple of days. It's hard to get my hopes up but I just -feel- pregnant, dare I say it. Cramping on the right side continuously and OMG THE BOOBS. Just sitting here trying to ignore the pain! :coffee:

Normally, the CM would be more thick, white and 'snotty' (due to progesterone thickening the CM to form a 'plug' to protect a possible pregnancy) and then it gets dry and then AF.

The boobs, however, gets painful on the sides (progesterone dominance) or front around nipples (estrogen dominance). Are yours painful on the sides? If so, it also means you ovulate. 

I've been cramping mostly on my right side after O as well which continued until today... 

If you temp, we could see your pattern late LP and see the chances from there...

FX you end up having your :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bethy

Wishing1010 said:


> Bethy said:
> 
> 
> Morning all from my end :hugs: how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Does anyone know if (TMI) snotty cm is good or bad? :blush: I've had it for the last couple of days. It's hard to get my hopes up but I just -feel- pregnant, dare I say it. Cramping on the right side continuously and OMG THE BOOBS. Just sitting here trying to ignore the pain! :coffee:
> 
> Snotty CM can def be a great sign!!!!! Everything sounds great!!!Click to expand...

Eeep! exciting!! :D


----------



## Bethy

mdscpa said:


> Bethy said:
> 
> 
> Morning all from my end :hugs: how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Does anyone know if (TMI) snotty cm is good or bad? :blush: I've had it for the last couple of days. It's hard to get my hopes up but I just -feel- pregnant, dare I say it. Cramping on the right side continuously and OMG THE BOOBS. Just sitting here trying to ignore the pain! :coffee:
> 
> Normally, the CM would be more thick, white and 'snotty' (due to progesterone thickening the CM to form a 'plug' to protect a possible pregnancy) and then it gets dry and then AF.
> 
> The boobs, however, gets painful on the sides (progesterone dominance) or front around nipples (estrogen dominance). Are yours painful on the sides? If so, it also means you ovulate.
> 
> I've been cramping mostly on my right side after O as well which continued until today...
> 
> If you temp, we could see your pattern late LP and see the chances from there...
> 
> FX you end up having your :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Yep it's exactly what you described. And I am quite dry apart from that. Really hope it's not a sign of AF to come!

They're a bit tender all over really :wacko:

I haven't temped this cycle but I have been charting cm on Kindara.

Ah you are all so knowledgeable! It's nice to know what's going on in there lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bethy said:


> Morning all from my end :hugs: how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Does anyone know if (TMI) snotty cm is good or bad? :blush: I've had it for the last couple of days. It's hard to get my hopes up but I just -feel- pregnant, dare I say it. Cramping on the right side continuously and OMG THE BOOBS. Just sitting here trying to ignore the pain! :coffee:

Morning :)

My cm normally goes from eggwhite to o and then "dries" up after o. Creamy cm. 
I noted the following on my symptom tracker about cm and boobs:
_5 dpo : vey thick yellow / lime tinged cm
6 dpo : cm creamy no tinge?? 
7 dpo : boobs hurt but only when I prod them and they feel like they are in the way if I'm not wearing a bra. 
8 dpo : thinner cm??? Whats up with that. I think I see boob veins but not sure... they once again only hurt if I prod them
9 dpo : again with the thin cm, almost like watery fertile cm? I'm probably out because I thought cm becomes thick leading up to a bfp...
_
Anyway that's what I noted and then when I tested on 9dpo I got the start of a bfp. So yes your cm might be a very good sign. Mine only changed to thick "pregnant" cm after I got the positive tests.

FX for you!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Dani!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

I was staring at my laptop watching the circle go round and round :wacko:, then it popped out, high temp again....

Your temp pattern this cycle is way too different than the last two even better than your last cycle.

GO :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cutieq

High temp. Yet another Bfn :(


----------



## cutieq

The test https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=815205&d=1414491987


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Boo for BFN!
Is the test wet or dry on the pic??

I found with my opks and hpts they showed up better when they were dried out


----------



## aidensmommy1

Bethy said:


> Morning all from my end :hugs: how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Does anyone know if (TMI) snotty cm is good or bad? :blush: I've had it for the last couple of days. It's hard to get my hopes up but I just -feel- pregnant, dare I say it. Cramping on the right side continuously and OMG THE BOOBS. Just sitting here trying to ignore the pain! :coffee:

That cm can be a great sign OR it can be progesterone. For some, its a very good sign but for others (like myself), I cant seem to rely on cm for an indicator. Every cycle I fine something 'new' about it at this point...lol. Ugh! I hope this is leading to ur bfp hun! FX! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hate the :bfn: :hugs:

Maybe that test is defective..... Do you have FRER? Remember it could be because it's still early. FF stats says the earliest day for first positive HPT is around 13.6dpo. so there's still time for that HCG to build-up....


That's the reason why i don't like to test early....


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nice rise Kenna!! Its really looking good!
Same with you Cutie! Both of your charts look amazing right now!


----------



## mdscpa

How are you Mary? Hope everything is fine and good luck with the test and HSG.

Can't wait for your TWW.....


----------



## cutieq

The test is still wet but it's negative. I've never had an early line so I'm not too surprised. My earliest faint was 12dpo. I was shocked to see my high temp today. Could be a BFP cycle, but I'm still expecting a temp drop in the next few days though. Cycles after a chemical are always weird.


----------



## cutieq

Excellent rise Kenna!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Excellent rise Kenna!

Thank you ladies! OMG BFP chart for sure, Dani! Your BFP should be here later today or tomorrow!!!! Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## cutieq

FF now has me set for a possible triphastic chart.


----------



## Wishing1010

Also Dani, those do not have the best progression based upon last cycle for you. I would try another brand tomorrow (or later if you feel up for it!!!)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> How are you Mary? Hope everything is fine and good luck with the test and HSG.
> 
> Can't wait for your TWW.....

Ive been alright. A little let down that my HSG wasn't yesterday, as planned. :\. The docs are doing a pelvic exam tomorrow and then will schedule the HSG as long as all looks good. But cycle 20 is the cycle I originally planned to have my repeat HSG done so I'm hoping things were delayed for a GREAT reason. Maybe a bfp will come before hand, or maybe my body needed one more cycle to eat up scar tissue...Im a big believer in "everything happens for a reason", although i don't always get why things are or AREN'T happening when i want it so badly!! I really do think it'll be soon :). FX!
Other than that, ive just been kinda quietly lurking on here and trying to stay as sane as possible! Lol. I just want the ttc journey to be over so my pregnancy journey can begin! It will be a true blessing the day DH and I are holding our forever baby together <3 
anyway, idk when to expect O this cycle since i seem to be Oing a couple days later now but it should be anywhere from 2-5 days from today so let the games begin! :haha: We'll probably just go with every other night this cycle (unless we both want it more of course!) and plus I have a pelvic exam tomorrow so I'm going to try not to BD tonight...I always feel so gross when I forget and bd the night before an exam....i always worried about that, esp as a teen :haha:

I hope your having an amazing day! Blow some more baby dust this way, pleaaase?! :)


----------



## cutieq

So hopeful for you Mary. We try so hard to control ttc but everything definitely happens for a reason!


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> Also Dani, those do not have the best progression based upon last cycle for you. I would try another brand tomorrow (or later if you feel up for it!!!)

I'm tempted but feel like it might be a waste!


----------



## Querida87

Querida87 said:


> finally got the results on my ultrasound, no sticky beans but several ovarian cysts. now I have to wtt until 11-11 when my mirena comes out

Sorry about the cysts hun! I hope that they are not harmful cysts.

For my past 2 cycles I have had the same pains that I normally get when I develop cysts. I went for an ultrasound at 2dpo and the u/s confirmed that I was right and that there were cysts on my left ovary. The ovary was slightly enlarged as well. I was gutted because I thought that I might have trouble conceiving with the cysts but no, I fell pregnant this very same cycle that I was confirmed to have had the cysts. 

So FX for you and after your mirena comes out I'm sure you'll have your BFP in no time! :dust:[/QUOTE]

thanks for your support. I still wonder if maybe it was too early for it to show on the ultrasound.. I guess I just have to be patient either way


----------



## Leti

Cutie and Whising both your charts look awesome, I have a good feeling about both of you!
I'm 13dpo today and yet another BFN :( and pretty much no symptoms. Just patiently waiting for AF to show.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning all you beautiful ladies!
Here is some :dust: to start the day off :dust: :dust:

Now the patient wait for Kenna and Dani's temps start :coffee:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mdscpa

Their charts are already open. Will start refreshing them from 11:45 local time. :haha:

The wait...... :coffee:

Oh, here's some more :dust: to EVERYONE.... Kenna, Dani, Mary, Leti, Beth, Jess and those that i forgot to mention.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Also wonder if the squinter on Dani's journal will turn into a darker line!!!


----------



## mdscpa

hoping it does get darker.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Temp went down today, I hope it goes up nice and high from tomorrow forward!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for implantation dip!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I think it's the best day for implantation.... 

Crossing everything that temps go higher in the following days....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

You ladies are a hoot! Kenna, You got your dip. Fx for a nice rise tomorrow. I had a drop myself but not too bad. Didn't want to see a dip though lol. Will test in a wee bit.


----------



## Wishing1010

I know, now if my body will listen and give me a BFP now!!! Lol 

Hehe, test in a "wee" bit :haha: your temp is still awesome, fx fx fx!!!

:dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha Kenna I'm also thinking "wee" bit :rofl:

Dani that dip is small so I'm sure you are getting BFP again! 

BFP's all round Kenna & Dani! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

No worries about your dip today Dani it still looks great.. 

FX it stays high or you get that darker line today....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

DH starts a new job today so he is up and awake and interfering with my morning routine! I love you boy but no one comes between me and my pee sticks!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol!!!!! Good luck for his first day!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha! Congrats on DH's new job! 
Tell him to hurry it a long there is more than 1 person waiting for the POAS :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

I posted pics in my journal. Super duper faint lines


----------



## Leti

You girls are early riser or in a dif time zone? 
Cutie, I hope your lines get darker, I know I had a good feeling about you. Wishing1010, you are next, hopefully that an implantation deep on your chart.

I got a dip in my temps and a BFN this morning so I'm counting myself out. Looking forward to November to start using EPO. I've heard good and bad things about it, lets see how my body reacts.


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there Leti. I wake up and test around 6 am and then go back to sleep until Pamela and Daphne wake me up yelling to test :rofl: and I love it! Feels good to wake up knowing someone is there waiting on your results! Seriously love all the ladies here. 


I'm a huge fan of EPO - especially if you're having issues with CM. It can affect your cycle, but if you're tracking O you should be fine.


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your DH's first day at work Dani... Oh, that line should start to show.... 

FX and truckload of baby :dust: to you and Kenna....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Leti

Yeah, I used to see (TMI alert).... globs of EWCM before ovulation every cycle up until around march this year. It suddendly stopped. 
I remember the 2 cycles I got BFP (ended in chemical) I had a lot of EWCM. So I'm hopefull for EPO and getting my EWCM back.


----------



## cutieq

Leti said:


> Yeah, I used to see (TMI alert).... globs of EWCM before ovulation every cycle up until around march this year. It suddendly stopped.
> I remember the 2 cycles I got BFP (ended in chemical) I had a lot of EWCM. So I'm hopefull for EPO and getting my EWCM back.

good luck! drink plenty of water with it.. I've never seen EWCM but I've gotten BFPs and my rate was always higher with the EPO.


----------



## mdscpa

Leti said:


> Yeah, I used to see (TMI alert).... globs of EWCM before ovulation every cycle up until around march this year. It suddendly stopped.
> I remember the 2 cycles I got BFP (ended in chemical) I had a lot of EWCM. So I'm hopefull for EPO and getting my EWCM back.

I hope you get your :bfp: soon Leti...

Kindly take a look at Fertilaid products. I used them and i always have good CM and lots of them :haha: DH used the male version.

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/ttc-boost-bundle.html

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/male-fertility.html


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Leti said:


> You girls are early riser or in a dif time zone?
> Cutie, I hope your lines get darker, I know I had a good feeling about you. Wishing1010, you are next, hopefully that an implantation deep on your chart.
> 
> I got a dip in my temps and a BFN this morning so I'm counting myself out. Looking forward to November to start using EPO. I've heard good and bad things about it, lets see how my body reacts.

I had same as you, cm dried up some for my last 2 cycles. Anyway this cycle was my first BFP cycle (still going :) ). Was my 1st and only cycle that I bought EPO vitamins and Vitamin C tables. All natural vitamins (the vitamin c is suppose to help with the 'water' in cm so makes it more sperm friendly).
Anyway I took them both daily and A LOT OF WATER and my cm changed very nicely. As soon as I got my first positive opk I stopped taking both of EPO and Vit c as EPO can cause implantation problems and it is not recommended to take it after ovulation.

Anyway I'm counting the EPO and Vit C both in as factors that helped me get my BFP!

FX that you get your BFP though before November. If not then start taking on cd 1 and stop when you ovulated.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Leti

Nice to hear that WunnaBubba2, congrats on your BFP! :)

how much of vit C did you take?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Leti!

I took 2000mg of Vit C daily and then 2000mg of EPO. The EPO Vit directions were 2 tablets of 500 mg each but I read you can take up to 2000mg a day. The Vit C is 1 tablet daily of 1000mg but I did the intensive immune booster of 2000mg :haha: I was desperate.

I think I only started taking them between cd 10 - 12 (cannot remember exactly) because just as impulsively as I started temping I started the vitamins. But as I mentioned if you google EPO everyone will say start on cd 1 and then stop as soon as you've o'd. 

FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Started taking mucinex today for a sinus issue. Last year I had the same problem and we got a bfp that month. Hoping things work out like that this time. Still waiting for o but hubby and I have been doing it like rabbits these past couple of days. We took last night off (even though neither of us wanted to) to let his swimmers restock. Going to do it tonight, possibly Friday and then go for the gusto starting the first through ovulation which should be between the 3rd and 5th


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Jess and yay for the bd marathon! Bound to lead to a BFP for you guys! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Go Jess Go!!!


----------



## Querida87

Leti said:


> You girls are early riser or in a dif time zone?
> Cutie, I hope your lines get darker, I know I had a good feeling about you. Wishing1010, you are next, hopefully that an implantation deep on your chart.
> 
> I got a dip in my temps and a BFN this morning so I'm counting myself out. Looking forward to November to start using EPO. I've heard good and bad things about it, lets see how my body reacts.

I used EPO in the third trimester with #2 to soften my cervix and I am using it now to help minimize pms/possibly preggers symptoms (esp bb pain) but I have no idea how it will affect my cycles either as I'm just a few days in to using it myself. My bb's are a little less sore though..


----------



## Querida87

I am taking prenatals and omega 3 (because I hate fish and seafood) as well as 1000 mg EPO. I plan on getting some generic mucinex this weekend when my bf gets paid. I never knew about the vitamin C though. Think I can use those vitamin c drops that are so yummy? Question ladies, I just got my Fertili Tea today but I don't think I will be able to drink more than half a cup a day without sugar.. Am I okay to add sugar??? Also, has anyone here used Conceive Easy pills and what was the result??


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not sure about Vit C drops, but I'm sure you can take it in any form as long as you get the correct mg's in. I googled natural ways to increase fertile cm and went from there. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I went to my pelvic exam and first off, im def oing in the next couple of days like i thought. She said my cervix says so haha. And she said I have beautiful fertile cm. And we're guna wait on the HSG JUST because she wants to re-do all my labs and such (progesterone, estrogen, FSH, etc) and they also want to do an ultrasound to check on my ovary. She said she will do the dye test where they do it through lap BUT she doesn't want to do it until we know for sure if we can pay for IVF cuz if I do IVF and my tube looks horrid, they'll need to remove it first anyhow so basically she said she just doesn't want to go in through lap and see a bad tube and then need to wait to actually remove it if no success with opening it, u know? I'm ok with waiting another month or so and getting the rest of the tests out of the way. Once we know everything's good hormonally, we could prob do mini-IVF for $4000 or so and that we could do after just a little more saving.
She's referring me to a specialist after the bloods are done and she's also doing an SA on dh so we have all the info prepared for the specialist. I feel very good after the appt. It feels like im finally moving on to the next step. In 7-9 days ill know if my progesterone is normal or not :) ill feel better knowing my levels r still normal. Im pretty satisfied today and im not mad at my doc anymore. She IS really looking out for me cuz she's very worried that she'll harm my fertility more than help without giving my body a little more time before the repeat HSG so she wants to make sure everything else is good before she goes back to the hsg, u know? It made more sense today. I still think she's wrong thinking there's no way the enzymes could work but today she actually listened and said well u know, there's always that chance of it working and she even wrote the name of the enzyme down to research which made me feel better about her listening to where I'm coming from. But she feels almost 99% sure that IVF is really the best and only option for us. But hey, if my body is making good EWCM, its gota be doing something right! Lol. FX! I guess she referred me to a specialist at my last hsg and I was so upset that I didn't even hear her one bit! Lol. So all and all, besides her closed mindedness when it comes to the enzymes, everything went good today. 
BTW, what is considered a normal progesterone level in the U.S? (not sure if it's dif in other countries or not...) I had the tests done a while back but at that time I didn't pay attention to numbers. I was just told if It was good or not good. They said what my numbers were but I dont remember. I just remember last time that it was normal. So FX dhs SA is good, as well as all my bloods For 7dpo and also for CD3 next cycle when I have my other bloods done. As long as hormones are fine and as long as the u/s shows that my ovary is good, it'll help the specialist to decide whether "mini-IVF" would be a good choice for us. As of now my OB WANTS to say itd work for us but she even admitted that a specialist would be the best route to go, as the specialist has more resources and equipment than the OBs office has. All and all, it was a good appt and I was glad she said "looks like ovulation is about to occur!" too, just because it shows me that I've been checking everything right this whole time. I was always a lil curious as to if I was checking things right and looks like I've been right on! :haha: FX for some great news to come! As well as a bfp WITHOUT an hsg or ivf! :) FX!

crossing fingers tight for u cutie!!! I had a great feeling for u all TWW! FX!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Mary this is great! I love that she's considering your situation and trying a few things. Fx for you! Something great is going to come out of your patience.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Started taking mucinex today for a sinus issue. Last year I had the same problem and we got a bfp that month. Hoping things work out like that this time. Still waiting for o but hubby and I have been doing it like rabbits these past couple of days. We took last night off (even though neither of us wanted to) to let his swimmers restock. Going to do it tonight, possibly Friday and then go for the gusto starting the first through ovulation which should be between the 3rd and 5th

Good luck, hun!!!!


----------



## cutieq

another faint this evening ladies. I told DH we're gonna call our baby fudge. You little baby started out as a faint smudge...fudge!

I don't want to test in the am. I'm tired of squinting, but I won't let you ladies down! See ya at 6!


----------



## mdscpa

Baby :dust: to you KENNA and DANI!!!!

Sitting here :coffee: waiting for a chart update..... :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Chart is updated! Lol, I'm getting excited!!! We should now AF or BFP in just a few days now!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Chart is updated! Lol, I'm getting excited!!! We should now AF or BFP in just a few days now!

:wohoo:

I'm getting excited with how your temps are going... It looks like my 11dpo rise... FX for high temps in the next couple of days and see your + hpts... When are you planning to test?


----------



## Wishing1010

I wasted a FRER yesterday, I have one left in going to hold out as long as possible!!!


----------



## cutieq

Excellent rise Kenna! 

I had another drop today. Guessing AF tomorrow for me.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Chart is updated! Lol, I'm getting excited!!! We should now AF or BFP in just a few days now!

Yay :dance:
Kenna your chart is looking so nice!!! I hope this is it!
FX and lots of :dust:



cutieq said:


> Excellent rise Kenna!
> 
> I had another drop today. Guessing AF tomorrow for me.

I'm sorry for the drop hun and I hope af stays away! I mean you have the faint lines. She has to stay away!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Excellent rise Kenna!
> 
> I had another drop today. Guessing AF tomorrow for me.

Made me sad seeing that drop... Who knows it's just a fluke and your :bfp: is just few pee sticks away after all you got the faint lines. :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Excellent rise Kenna!
> 
> I had another drop today. Guessing AF tomorrow for me.

:( I'm sorry hun. I pray that your sticky bean is right around the corner!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, I tried to overlay your chart in mine... :haha:

Hope you don't mind.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ChartOverlay_zpsdd581fdb.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

I think I might see some color in this, about to take it apart and compare to yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wishing1010

I just can't tell :( today is on bottom
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wishing1010

Last test, I promise. Now I'm out lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You are not out Kenna! :hugs:

Your chart looks BFP to me especially with the overlay on Daphne's BFP chart!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Funny part is that I compared my chart to daphne's first thing :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, i think i'm seeing a second line as well.... Take note it takes 3-5 days from implantation before HCG is detectable on hpts..

You think i put the arrow on the right place ladies?

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/kennastest_zpsc251d8ed.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna your chart did exactly what we said itd do if there was a good chance at a bfp!! Omg this is all so exciting! I really think I see pink on ur test from today! Didn't even have to scroll in like I normally would! FX FX FXXXXX!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I think I will get some dollar tests and use those to satisfy my POAS until AF shows lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Kenna, i think i'm seeing a second line as well.... Take note it takes 3-5 days from implantation before HCG is detectable on hpts..
> 
> You think i put the arrow on the right place ladies?
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/kennastest_zpsc251d8ed.jpg

yep, just about! I see a line without even trying to look! As soon as she texted me I could see it. Omgoshh this is exciting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I think I will get some dollar tests and use those to satisfy my POAS until AF shows lol

thank god! I need u to satisfy my urge for you too lol. :). But u shouldn't punish me by waiting until AF is suppose to show...:haha:


----------



## mdscpa

i've seen it even on the original photo. just wanna make sure i'm not seeing things so i inverted the photo :haha:

You've got lot's of eyes Kenna... So you're PG mind is not making it up.

I'm getting so excited..... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OH WOW DAPHNE!!!!!

That invert with the line defo makes me see that 2nd line!!!!!!

Kenna this might just be it!!!!!! :wohoo: :headspin: I'm literally going insane here for you!!!!!!!! :hugs: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol invert party!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wishing1010

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Mary this is great! I love that she's considering your situation and trying a few things. Fx for you! Something great is going to come out of your patience.

Thanks Dani! I'm praying all of this testing means that my bfp is that much closer :). I probably will be waiting quite a while for it but you never know! FX for the best to come for us all!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

arghhhhhh I'm so excited for Kenna that I just want to make another post to show it :rofl:

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww my inverts look better on my phone than when I upload to site. Boo! I texted them to Mary haha


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you ladies!!!!! I will head up to the store on my lunch break! So excited! That FRER was on a 1 hr hold, maybe a longer hold today or tomorrow might show something!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not tomorrow... Today please please please please :haha:

No more fluids or peeing now. Just holding so that we can get a nice line later!!!!!!
I cannot wait! This is going to be so awesome. 

How long is your LP usually?


----------



## mdscpa

The invert i made looks like Pamela's 9dpo test but then she got a dip on 8dpo and clear positive at 10dpo.

You have your dip at 9dpo. Guessing tomorrow it will be a little darker :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Feels like I might see a hint of something too Kenna!

I'm a-ok ladies. Not even a faint this am. I will take that bfn anyday over another chemical. On to the next month and it feels great to not be thinking about it all day!


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Not tomorrow... Today please please please please :haha:
> 
> No more fluids or peeing now. Just holding so that we can get a nice line later!!!!!!
> I cannot wait! This is going to be so awesome.
> 
> How long is your LP usually?

13-14 days :)


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Feels like I might see a hint of something too Kenna!
> 
> I'm a-ok ladies. Not even a faint this am. I will take that bfn anyday over another chemical. On to the next month and it feels great to not be thinking about it all day!

:hugs: I agree about the bfn over the chemical. Much love and hopes that your actions being taken this month bring that sticky BFP!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> The invert i made looks like Pamela's 9dpo test but then she got a dip on 8dpo and clear positive at 10dpo.
> 
> You have your dip at 9dpo. Guessing tomorrow it will be a little darker :happydance:

Ahhhh why did I have to take my FRER this morning?!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> The invert i made looks like Pamela's 9dpo test but then she got a dip on 8dpo and clear positive at 10dpo.
> 
> You have your dip at 9dpo. Guessing tomorrow it will be a little darker :happydance:
> 
> Ahhhh why did I have to take my FRER this morning?!Click to expand...

It's because your baby is trying to give you a hint already...

:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:
:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait did your next test Kenna!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> The invert i made looks like Pamela's 9dpo test but then she got a dip on 8dpo and clear positive at 10dpo.
> 
> You have your dip at 9dpo. Guessing tomorrow it will be a little darker :happydance:

I agree with Daphne! Kenna your chart is like her chart and your tests are like mine!! We will continue on the united front of similarities :rofl:



cutieq said:


> Feels like I might see a hint of something too Kenna!
> 
> I'm a-ok ladies. Not even a faint this am. I will take that bfn anyday over another chemical. On to the next month and it feels great to not be thinking about it all day!

Urgh I'm sorry Dani. But I would also agree than not having something is better than having it and losing it. FX for your next cycle to be the one for you. DH started a new job and everything is looking up. Now all you need is the cherry on top of that delicious cake :hugs:



Wishing1010 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Not tomorrow... Today please please please please :haha:
> 
> No more fluids or peeing now. Just holding so that we can get a nice line later!!!!!!
> I cannot wait! This is going to be so awesome.
> 
> How long is your LP usually?
> 
> 13-14 days :)Click to expand...

Okay cools so how about a Clearblue Digital??? :haha:
I had same test as you on 9dpo and then the next day (your tomorrow) faint pink ones and a positive digital...

I am predicting that you will get your faints and digital tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

I still have one digital left I can try pee on it and let it be your result Kenna!!!!

On to united similarities!!!!!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol!!!!! You ladies crack me up!!!!!!! You all are seriously going to make me POAS like crazy!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Lol!!!!! You ladies crack me up!!!!!!! You all are seriously going to make me POAS like crazy!!!!

Hell yeah!!!!!

There's no time and pee to waste.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:test: :test: :test:

Our plan is working and you feel like peeing :devil:


----------



## mdscpa

Cheers :wine: to another :bfp: in the making.


----------



## Wishing1010

:coffee: feeling like I need to make an excuse to escape asap lol!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Sometimes when unexpected things happen it means more unexpected things will follow and it's always for the better..

I remember you and Pamela were planning to put TTC on hold look what happened to Pamela. She just suddenly made the decision to temp and use opks. And you, on the other hand, started using clomid again. These things don't just happen....


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww, that made me cry. :hugs: I really appreciate that and you are right. I have 2 more rounds of clomid to take if this cycle is a bust.


----------



## Wishing1010

I just realized that I had my laparoscopy one year ago today!


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I ok to join here or am I too late? X


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl said:


> Am I ok to join here or am I too late? X

Welcome..... Glad you stumbled here. :dance:

We got another chart to stalk :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

wantingagirl said:


> Am I ok to join here or am I too late? X

Never too late!!! Welcome, hun!!! I'm Kenna!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, forgot to mention my name. I'm daphne...


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, I think your O will happen from Saturday - Monday... Most likely Sunday/Monday though... Just my wild guess.....


----------



## Querida87

I'm Brianna and here are my first sticks that I peed on this morning. lol
 



Attached Files:







opk11-30 (500x375).jpg
File size: 90 KB
Views: 12









pt11-30-1 (500x375).jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 10









pt11-30-2 (500x375).jpg
File size: 72.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wishing1010

Ladies...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Leti

Good morning ladies, or should I say afternoon? bc you are up a long while ago.

Whishing, your chart looks really good with that spike!!!! and I can def see the line on the invert!!! FXd

Cutie, sorry your went a little down this morning, but that doesn't mean anything yet! did you test this morning?

AFM. I'm out AF got me overnight. I knew it was coming so no suprise, I'm more prepared for next cycle. Stating EPO also I'm trying to see if I can find the Raspberry leaf tea to give that a try. And I'll be charting from the beginning of the cycle this time. Exciting times!!!
Whising I had a lap too this year on Jan, Had a tube unblocked and a small fibroid removed, what was yours for?


----------



## Wishing1010

Is this pic better?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Wishing1010

Spoiler
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2ef1fc85.jpg

Sorry having issues getting it upload right


----------



## ab75

Just commented in your journal. Sooo happy for you Kenna. Congratulations xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Leti said:


> Good morning ladies, or should I say afternoon? bc you are up a long while ago.
> 
> Whishing, your chart looks really good with that spike!!!! and I can def see the line on the invert!!! FXd
> 
> Cutie, sorry your went a little down this morning, but that doesn't mean anything yet! did you test this morning?
> 
> AFM. I'm out AF got me overnight. I knew it was coming so no suprise, I'm more prepared for next cycle. Stating EPO also I'm trying to see if I can find the Raspberry leaf tea to give that a try. And I'll be charting from the beginning of the cycle this time. Exciting times!!!
> Whising I had a lap too this year on Jan, Had a tube unblocked and a small fibroid removed, what was yours for?

Fx for this cycle to be your special one!!!!

My lap was to check for endometriosis, they did not find any.


----------



## MolGold

Wow awesome! I am away from BnB due to 1st tri problems, but I just happen to drop in at the right times.. Daphne, Pam and now you, Kenna!!

I am so happy for you, this is a definite pink :bfp: !! you deserve it so much after patiently waiting out the TWW every cycle :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, is this a different test or different photo??? Theres definitely a line.....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf97e377b.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

I think i know now why my scan got posponed so we can concentrate celebrating your :bfp:

:happydance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg kenna!!!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

It was a new test, Daphne!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, MolGold!!! What's wrong, are you ok?

Thanks, Chelsea!

Haha Daphne!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> It was a new test, Daphne!!!

No need to invert this one.

:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh no, MolGold!!! What's wrong, are you ok?
> 
> Thanks, Chelsea!
> 
> Haha Daphne!!!! Love it!!!!

Told you things happen for a reason....


----------



## cutieq

Yay Kenna!


----------



## Wishing1010

Made my doc appt! Nov 12. Is that too early?


----------



## mdscpa

Weekly :bfp:s are really happenning in this thread...

:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Made my doc appt! Nov 12. Is that too early?

Thats just fine. You waited too long already.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wantingagirl said:


> Am I ok to join here or am I too late? X

Welcome, I'm Pamela.
You are never to late for a BFP and since our thread has taken a turn for the best this past month you are more than welcome to come and get some sticky positive :dust: :dust:



Querida87 said:


> I'm Brianna and here are my first sticks that I peed on this morning. lol

Brianna are those pregnancy tests?? I'm not sure but on the 1st one I think I see a line, but I'm not sure...
FX



Wishing1010 said:


> Ladies...

:yipee: I can so see that squinter!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
Argh I'm so happy!!!!!!! Will you do a digital?? :dance: :headspin:



Leti said:


> Good morning ladies, or should I say afternoon? bc you are up a long while ago.
> 
> AFM. I'm out AF got me overnight. I knew it was coming so no suprise, I'm more prepared for next cycle. Stating EPO also I'm trying to see if I can find the Raspberry leaf tea to give that a try. And I'll be charting from the beginning of the cycle this time. Exciting times!!!
> Whising I had a lap too this year on Jan, Had a tube unblocked and a small fibroid removed, what was yours for?

I'm sorry af got you :nope: :hugs:
FX for your new cycle full of new beginnings and temping!! 



MolGold said:


> Wow awesome! I am away from BnB due to 1st tri problems, but I just happen to drop in at the right times.. Daphne, Pam and now you, Kenna!!

I hope you and your baby are okay? Lots of :hugs: and you are in my prayers!


----------



## MolGold

Haha no Pam n Kenna , I realized I framed my words wrong but no reason to worry really. I am fine, just too exhausted after work and I've been hit hard by nausea and MS in my 11th week, which is apparently unheard of after zero MS before. I've a scan on Saturday of which I'll post pics :)

But for now its your time Kenna.. I love how sep -Oct has turned things around on the thread :) yay and fx for more bfps! There's a saying in India of how winter brings on more babies.. I'm glad WINTER IS COMING :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Kenna we have been ttc for almost the same amount of time, maybe my vitex will help me so that we can be pregnant together!!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Kenna we have been ttc for almost the same amount of time, maybe my vitex will help me so that we can be pregnant together!!

 Heck yes!!!!! Fx fx fx fx fx!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Great to see a new ticker Kenna..... 

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Wishing1010

I tried to be a simple as possible lol

FX and lots of sticky dust for all of you ladies, it took me over 4 years (with one loss) to get to this point. I hope this one sticks, but if not, at least I know my body is still trying to work. Don't give up hope. :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

This one is a take home baby.. I tell myself that everyday.

I think it's just normal to worry a bit. At least we have each other here....


----------



## Querida87

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Brianna are those pregnancy tests?? I'm not sure but on the 1st one I think I see a line, but I'm not sure...
> FX
> 
> 
> The white one is an opk bc I'm not sure where I would be in my cycle if I'm not already preggers. the other two are the same test in different lighting.Click to expand...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Brianna if that's a faint line I'm thinking you are either entering fertile window or catching the end of it.. Are you going to do more tests?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Kenna!!!!!! Lovely to see that new ticker and green line on your chart!!!!!!! This is so exciting!!! Now go and start a Pregnancy Journal for us to follow!!! Oh and post on the Sticking together until we all give Birth thread!!!

:wohoo: I cannot contain my excitement for you!! Huge huge congratulations!!! Have you told dh??


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, I called him and blurted it out earlier! He stuttered and then said awesome & I love you so much


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah that is soooooo sweet! Such a big smile on my face when I read that! I bet he can't wait to see you tonight!! 

Are you going to continue temping and testing for a few more days or not?


----------



## starryjune

Hi ladies,

Back again, soon it will be round 7 TTC our first. 

My fertile window is slowly opening... starting to see transitional ferns, CM is watery/increasing, and FF says tomorrow through Monday (predicted O day) are green lights. 

I have my annual pap today & will be getting the ball rolling with a follow-up about fertility concerns, so haven't done the BD yet this cycle - plus negative Wundfo OPK results the past 2 days and stable baseline temp. But I'm thinking tonight we begin! 

I hope I like my new gyn. Oh, and DH is calling for a new MD to get a semen analysis, just in case there's an issue.

Finally figured out how to get my FF chart in my signature, and paid for the premium 1-year membership. I am set on my baby dream!! I really think this will be my special holiday gift - FX at least. 

How are you all doing? Looks like we got some more BFPs!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna I am beyond happy for you! After all this time, you deserve this so much! I am literally in tears (happy tears!) I KNEW itd happen for you before the new year, I just knew it! I'm so thankful I got to be apart of your journey and im thankful I have you to continue mine :). And thank you for the simple ticker! . This feels so unreal!!!! I cant believe its finally hitting me! Ur chart looks so beautiful with that green line! From the moment you told me you had a tugging feeling, I knew this cycle would end amazingly! Yay!! <3 I hope you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months EVER!!! Now send some baby dust buddy!! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Weekly :bfp:s are really happenning in this thread...
> 
> :happydance:

FX mine comes next wk since O's today or tomorrow I believe! :) FX FX FX! 

I have a feeling jess's BFP will come next, as well cuties :) if I knew I had a good tube, id feel differently for myself but I'm feeling 80% sure that IVF is my only option, sadly. FX for a round of mini ivf within the next year...gosh that seems so long away when I think about it! But hopefully time will fly! FX!


----------



## cutieq

We've got it Mary!!!! We're next up to bat. I have a small ounce of hope for a temp rise and a magic BFP tomorrow but after two days of consistent dips, highly unlikely. A girl can dream!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad to hear that you and your baby are both fine, Molgold! 

FX June :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mary! 
I hope you can get your BFP before you have to go for any further treatments or IVF!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Weekly :bfp:s are really happenning in this thread...
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> FX mine comes next wk since O's today or tomorrow I believe! :) FX FX FX!
> 
> I have a feeling jess's BFP will come next, as well cuties :) if I knew I had a good tube, id feel differently for myself but I'm feeling 80% sure that IVF is my only option, sadly. FX for a round of mini ivf within the next year...gosh that seems so long away when I think about it! But hopefully time will fly! FX!Click to expand...

It's coming soon Mary... I always include you in my prayers. FX to a natural :bfp: surprise or mini-ivf works the first time.... 

Please don't shower after all the :dust: we give...

Look at Kenna, she promised not to take a bath and she got it :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Kenna! That was such a long time coming! 

Mary - I don't know how much I would lump me into that either. We are being so upbeat and positive this cycle and really getting back to us but at this point I dont know when it's going to happen. 

My temps are pretty danag erratic this cycle. Long gone are the flat and steady temps. I don't know if it's the stress or what but Im not going to dwell on it. Hubby and I dtd last night. We are skipping tonight, tomorrow is optional and then starting on the 1st it will be every day until o is confirmed. Hubby even looked at the calendar with me thee other day to make a plan.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Congrats Kenna! That was such a long time coming!
> 
> Mary - I don't know how much I would lump me into that either. We are being so upbeat and positive this cycle and really getting back to us but at this point I dont know when it's going to happen.
> 
> My temps are pretty danag erratic this cycle. Long gone are the flat and steady temps. I don't know if it's the stress or what but Im not going to dwell on it. Hubby and I dtd last night. We are skipping tonight, tomorrow is optional and then starting on the 1st it will be every day until o is confirmed. Hubby even looked at the calendar with me thee other day to make a plan.

Thanks, Jess!!!!

Your plan sounds perfect, get it!!!! Very exciting!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Bethy

What have I missed!! Omg Kenna is pregnant?! Yay!!!! :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## Wishing1010

Bethy said:


> What have I missed!! Omg Kenna is pregnant?! Yay!!!! :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS!

Lol! You made me smile. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethy

Wishing1010 said:


> Bethy said:
> 
> 
> What have I missed!! Omg Kenna is pregnant?! Yay!!!! :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS!
> 
> Lol! You made me smile. Thanks!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Haha I bet you can't stop smiling! :D


----------



## Querida87

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Brianna if that's a faint line I'm thinking you are either entering fertile window or catching the end of it.. Are you going to do more tests?

I think I'll do one tomorrow. I had a faint line like that a week or so ago followed by a fainter one that afternoon and an even fainter one the next morning so Idk what to make of that; but at least my bf is very happy to be bd-ing twice daily instead of every couple of days. lol


----------



## Jrepp

Querida87 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Brianna if that's a faint line I'm thinking you are either entering fertile window or catching the end of it.. Are you going to do more tests?
> 
> I think I'll do one tomorrow. I had a faint line like that a week or so ago followed by a fainter one that afternoon and an even fainter one the next morning so Idk what to make of that; but at least my bf is very happy to be bd-ing twice daily instead of every couple of days. lolClick to expand...

I would be careful about twice a day, you will diminish sperm count and quality by having sex too frequently. Twice a day does not give sperm the ability to regenerate and mature in enough time.


----------



## Querida87

Jrepp said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Brianna if that's a faint line I'm thinking you are either entering fertile window or catching the end of it.. Are you going to do more tests?
> 
> I think I'll do one tomorrow. I had a faint line like that a week or so ago followed by a fainter one that afternoon and an even fainter one the next morning so Idk what to make of that; but at least my bf is very happy to be bd-ing twice daily instead of every couple of days. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I would be careful about twice a day, you will diminish sperm count and quality by having sex too frequently. Twice a day does not give sperm the ability to regenerate and mature in enough time.Click to expand...

Thanks I didn't realize. I had NO libido but in just 24 hrs and 4 cups of Fertili Tea (lightly sweetened) I have felt major results..


----------



## Bethy

Just thought I would post an update... I will be testing tomorrow morning. Finally found my thermometer too :dohh: :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

Bethy said:


> Just thought I would post an update... I will be testing tomorrow morning. Finally found my thermometer too :dohh: :thumbup:

Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bethy said:


> Just thought I would post an update... I will be testing tomorrow morning. Finally found my thermometer too :dohh: :thumbup:

FX for you Beth!!!!!!
Another BFP coming up :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bethy

Thanks ladies... It was a bfn today. But still no sign of AF! :wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bethy said:


> Thanks ladies... It was a bfn today. But still no sign of AF! :wacko:

Urgh :brat:
Stupid BFN!

There is still hope as long as AF stays away! How many dpo are you today?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning Ladies

Halloween isn't really a big thing in South Africa, but to all of you ladies who are into it....

https://i.imgur.com/2Tf0tq2.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

YAYAYA :yipee: Kenna
Temps still high!!!! Wohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Now just (not so) patiently waiting for Dani's temp :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

Morning ladies.

Kenna, looks like your temp are doing the exact same thing from my 11dpo. 

Happy 3w4d to you... Hope you had a nice sleep last night...

:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> YAYAYA :yipee: Kenna
> Temps still high!!!! Wohoo!!!!!!!!!!

And we really stalked Kenna's temp. Hahahahha


----------



## Wishing1010

Hehehe thanks ladies! I read it wrong earlier it was actually a bit lower, but still high!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo:

How long will you still temp?


----------



## cutieq

Ladies I'm gonna guess this is the progesterone kicking it. Super confused now!

Kenna, love your temp!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I wouldn't temp much longer. Daphne's very lucky with no dips yet. :haha: I see women get terrified due to their temps dropping but its actually normal after a bfp for some dips but you know how it can feel when u have to SEE a low temp so they advice strongly to stop temping after the time AF would have been due to avoid unwanted and unneeded stress. ILY and I still cant believe ur bfp is FINALLY here! Congrats hun!!!!! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Ladies I'm gonna guess this is the progesterone kicking it. Super confused now!
> 
> Kenna, love your temp!

... and I just about jumped out of my office chair when I saw your temp!!
Have you tested this morning?


----------



## cutieq

Yea. Took a digital and it's negative. I'm sure that's just a side effect of the prometrium.


----------



## aidensmommy1

HAPPY HALLOWEEN LADIES! I'm a kitty and dh is a cockroach hahah. His is the funniest costume ever. Aiden of course is Batman! And his is definitely the cutest! :) I believe im oing today as my nips are getting "O time sensitive" so I may have a Halloween O date. It'd actually be PERFECT if I oed today because then my 7dpo labs will be on a Friday...otherwise, idk if my docs can do bloods on the weekend...? I guess we'll see! I'm just hoping Os today. This cycle hasn't been so stressful so I'm hoping O doesn't delay again. 

Good luck to the ladies waiting on a bfp!! :) 

Dani, love the temp rise today! FX it stays up nice and high!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh I'm so sorry Dani!!!
Do you think this will delay af?


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Yea. Took a digital and it's negative. I'm sure that's just a side effect of the prometrium.

ugh. I hope its just your body working its magic! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Jrepp

Did you retest Kenna?

Sorry about the negative Dani.


----------



## cutieq

Probably will affect AF. It's a new hormone and I've read it can effect AF and temps. I'm just gonna go with the flow. I completely expected a negative this morning so hopefully will show in a few days.


----------



## cutieq

A couple of things...it's odd that I started using it Wednesday and my temp spikes today from it and not yesterday. Also last cycle I got a negative digi on cd15 and then a + on cd16 but AF was due yesterday so idk why a positive wouldn't show if it was.

Edit: mentally preparing for a crazy cycle and my body gets used to the prometrium, I guess.


----------



## cutieq

Mary, im going as Minnie Mouse this year. I don't get into Halloween much but my coworkers love it so I play along lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> A couple of things...it's odd that I started using it Wednesday and my temp spikes today from it and not yesterday. Also last cycle I got a negative digi on cd15 and then a + on cd16 but AF was due yesterday so idk why a positive wouldn't show if it was.
> 
> Edit: mentally preparing for a crazy cycle and my body gets used to the prometrium, I guess.

That is strange... Now that you mentioned it I would think that the spike should then have been yesterday...

Mmm what about a late implanter??? 

Anyway I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed until (and if) af shows :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I did retest! I didn't want to spam this thread, so this is my last test photo on here!

Cutie, wow your temps!!! I hope that it's not just the meds, still have everything crossed for you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Now that is a sight Kenna! No editting required, that 2nd line is sooooo visible!!! :yipee:


----------



## cutieq

Thnx ladies. I'm not too hopeful. Think my body is reacting. I hope AF shows soon. Off to talk to dr. Google. More temps tomorrow lol

Beautiful line Kenna!


----------



## Querida87

FX for you cutieq!! I have 12 more days till mirena removal. Then I will know absolutely for sure if I am already preggers or not. If not I can waiy for a period and start tracking my cycle. Maybe I'll get lucky and get b/g twins first cycle off b/c. My boyfriend would love that as he doesn't have kids yet. (FYI cost of divorce and an out of country ex means I'm not able to marry my bf yet, even though I have ben separated from ex for 6 years and he abandoned us to go home to his mommy in Mexico and owes me over $15,000 in court-ordered child support.)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for all of your troubles, Brianna!

I'm not too familiar with a merina as I only took oral contraceptives... but can you fall pregnant with it in there? and are you currently late for af?


----------



## Querida87

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry for all of your troubles, Brianna!
> 
> I'm not too familiar with a merina as I only took oral contraceptives... but can you fall pregnant with it in there? and are you currently late for af?

It's rare but it happens, and I am a year overdue to have it removed so it's not at it's best right now, I'm sure. I have been having symptoms for about 5 weeks now and two days after I noticed them I got 4 v faint positives over 3 days with 2 hpt brands. Since then I have had only bfn and the ob's nurse said that according to my qaun test results (taken 2 days after final bfp) there was no way I was or had ben preggers (she never did tell me my hcg level). I've continued to show progressively stronger symtpoms though and the ovarian cyst they saw on my ultrasound were small and according to the tech not pcos (she didn't make note of my uterine lining thickness). If I was preggers I'd be 3-5 weeks right now. Since the first noticeable symtpoms I have expanded half a cup size in my always sore bb's and I look like I'm 5 months preggers!! I haven't bled a true period in about 5 1/2 years. Now and then I do bleed but not like I did pre-b/c. I have noticed that my other AF symptoms are pretty regular each month (bloating, cravings, sore bb's, moodiness, cramps) so I am assuming my uterine lining was thin but that I continued to ovulate.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well FX for you, if you aren't now then that it happens soon after merina removal! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Dani did you start taking the prigesterone per the doctor or your decision? Typically you are supposed to take it once o is confirmed and then stop if you don't get a bfp on cd 14 otherwise it can delay AF.

Congrats Kenna, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Dani did you start taking the prigesterone per the doctor or your decision? Typically you are supposed to take it once o is confirmed and then stop if you don't get a bfp on cd 14 otherwise it can delay AF.
> 
> Congrats Kenna, I am so happy for you.

Thanks Hun. Looks like you have an O dip today!!!!! Good luck and lots of sticky :dust: heading your way!!!


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: had a huge dip last night but hubby left the bedroom window open all night and I was freezing! I wonder if the erratic temps are because of him messing with windows and heat. I did get a flashing smiley today which is really exciting. Looks like the bs marathon is going to start tonight, not tomorrow.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> AFM: had a huge dip last night but hubby left the bedroom window open all night and I was freezing! I wonder if the erratic temps are because of him messing with windows and heat. I did get a flashing smiley today which is really exciting. Looks like the bs marathon is going to start tonight, not tomorrow.

Hi jess.... When i got the first day of flashing i got a huge dip as well... Then another 3 days of flashing, then solid night of the 3rd day. On the 4th day i got the darkest line on regular opk at night then same line on the 5th day with another huge dip.

That being said, your body maybe be preparing to O despite the dip today...

Lots of :dust: for you hun...


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the :bfn: Dani.... Hoping that temp was not due to prometrium and you still get your healthy :bfp:


----------



## starryjune

:happydance::dust::yipee:Ladies, I just have to tell you (because this is not something one can say to most people!)... 

I am SUPER HAPPY because for the first time since we've been TTC, I have EWCM - like, a LOT of it!! For whatever reason I seemed to "dry up" right around the time we decided to try for baby, so about 7-8 months ago, maybe more as I wasn't paying much attention to it prior to having a baby brain. 

I am 11 days into my cycle, so going to ovulate probably Sunday or Monday, and oh boy, is it omelet time! Yep, I've lost it. I am just happy to see a sign that maybe this month will be THE month. 

Hoping for a +OPK when I test in a couple hours when I am home from work. BD last night and WOW am I horny! My sense of smell is also crazy sensitive. Oh, please let these be good signs of things to come. This month is already so much more promising.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Wishing1010

starryjune said:


> :happydance::dust::yipee:Ladies, I just have to tell you (because this is not something one can say to most people!)...
> 
> I am SUPER HAPPY because for the first time since we've been TTC, I have EWCM - like, a LOT of it!! For whatever reason I seemed to "dry up" right around the time we decided to try for baby, so about 7-8 months ago, maybe more as I wasn't paying much attention to it prior to having a baby brain.
> 
> I am 11 days into my cycle, so going to ovulate probably Sunday or Monday, and oh boy, is it omelet time! Yep, I've lost it. I am just happy to see a sign that maybe this month will be THE month.
> 
> Hoping for a +OPK when I test in a couple hours when I am home from work. BD last night and WOW am I horny! My sense of smell is also crazy sensitive. Oh, please let these be good signs of things to come. This month is already so much more promising.
> 
> Happy Halloween!

Omg that's so awesome!!!!!!!! Get that BD girl!!!! Wooooo!!!! Fx fx fx fx :dust:


----------



## Querida87

starryjune said:


> :happydance::dust::yipee:Ladies, I just have to tell you (because this is not something one can say to most people!)...
> 
> I am SUPER HAPPY because for the first time since we've been TTC, I have EWCM - like, a LOT of it!! For whatever reason I seemed to "dry up" right around the time we decided to try for baby, so about 7-8 months ago, maybe more as I wasn't paying much attention to it prior to having a baby brain.
> 
> I am 11 days into my cycle, so going to ovulate probably Sunday or Monday, and oh boy, is it omelet time! Yep, I've lost it. I am just happy to see a sign that maybe this month will be THE month.
> 
> Hoping for a +OPK when I test in a couple hours when I am home from work. BD last night and WOW am I horny! My sense of smell is also crazy sensitive. Oh, please let these be good signs of things to come. This month is already so much more promising.
> 
> Happy Halloween!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!! FX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo June :sex:
FX for this cycle!!!!! Another bfp in the making!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> :happydance::dust::yipee:Ladies, I just have to tell you (because this is not something one can say to most people!)...
> 
> I am SUPER HAPPY because for the first time since we've been TTC, I have EWCM - like, a LOT of it!! For whatever reason I seemed to "dry up" right around the time we decided to try for baby, so about 7-8 months ago, maybe more as I wasn't paying much attention to it prior to having a baby brain.
> 
> I am 11 days into my cycle, so going to ovulate probably Sunday or Monday, and oh boy, is it omelet time! Yep, I've lost it. I am just happy to see a sign that maybe this month will be THE month.
> 
> Hoping for a +OPK when I test in a couple hours when I am home from work. BD last night and WOW am I horny! My sense of smell is also crazy sensitive. Oh, please let these be good signs of things to come. This month is already so much more promising.
> 
> Happy Halloween!

:wohoo: Have lots of :sex: June... If both of you can, have for another 2-3 days....

FX for a temp rise today to confirm O...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kenna, I wouldn't temp much longer. Daphne's very lucky with no dips yet. :haha: I see women get terrified due to their temps dropping but its actually normal after a bfp for some dips but you know how it can feel when u have to SEE a low temp so they advice strongly to stop temping after the time AF would have been due to avoid unwanted and unneeded stress. ILY and I still cant believe ur bfp is FINALLY here! Congrats hun!!!!! :)

:rofl: Mary, i PROMISE I will stop temping at 8 weeks. That's gonna be my last temp so i don't have to wake up early just to take it. I know i should have done it a long time ago, i just wanna see what it will look like and i guess I already have what i'm looking for... :haha:

I cannot wait for you, Jess and others to enter TWW....

FX you ladies are next. We are waiting at the new thread created by Kenna...

LOTS of BABY :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, are you going to test again? temp stayed high :wohoo:

FX for late :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Great dip Mary.... FX it's O or O is very close......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Kenna, I wouldn't temp much longer. Daphne's very lucky with no dips yet. :haha: I see women get terrified due to their temps dropping but its actually normal after a bfp for some dips but you know how it can feel when u have to SEE a low temp so they advice strongly to stop temping after the time AF would have been due to avoid unwanted and unneeded stress. ILY and I still cant believe ur bfp is FINALLY here! Congrats hun!!!!! :)
> 
> :rofl: Mary, i PROMISE I will stop temping at 8 weeks. That's gonna be my last temp so i don't have to wake up early just to take it. I know i should have done it a long time ago, i just wanna see what it will look like and i guess I already have what i'm looking for... :haha:
> 
> I cannot wait for you, Jess and others to enter TWW....
> 
> FX you ladies are next. We are waiting at the new thread created by Kenna...
> 
> LOTS of BABY :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

What is the name of the new thread? I wanna start stalking it to keep up with y'all and know where to post when I hit that stage!!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the other thread. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the other thread. :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...her-until-we-all-give-birth.html#post33991301


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Great dip Mary.... FX it's O or O is very close......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks! I'm thinking O is def today. My bbs are killer and my cm is already turning creamy and I had a VERY positive opk this a.m so FX for a nice rise tomorrow! Its so strange that my temp dropped to 96.9 range again! Ive never had temps lower than 97, except maybe one time and it was FREEZING that night. I'm hoping the change is some how a good sign for me. I have my ultrasound on the 7th to look at my ovary and then I hope they can do my 7dpo tests on Saturday the 8th if today is really O. I'm not sure if the lab is open on Saturday but I'm going to call Monday to check. I'm praying SO incredibly hard that our bfp comes before the HSG or lap. It'd truly, truly be a blessing. FX!!


----------



## Jrepp

Learned a pretty valuable lesson last night.....xolair + alcohol do not mix. Thank god my parents house was on our way home from the bar because I puked in their front yard. I called to appologize this morning lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Learned a pretty valuable lesson last night.....xolair + alcohol do not mix. Thank god my parents house was on our way home from the bar because I puked in their front yard. I called to appologize this morning lol.

Oh no! Are you feeling better this morning?


----------



## Bethy

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> great dip mary.... Fx it's o or o is very close......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> thanks! I'm thinking o is def today. My bbs are killer and my cm is already turning creamy and i had a very positive opk this a.m so fx for a nice rise tomorrow! Its so strange that my temp dropped to 96.9 range again! Ive never had temps lower than 97, except maybe one time and it was freezing that night. I'm hoping the change is some how a good sign for me. I have my ultrasound on the 7th to look at my ovary and then i hope they can do my 7dpo tests on saturday the 8th if today is really o. I'm not sure if the lab is open on saturday but i'm going to call monday to check. I'm praying so incredibly hard that our bfp comes before the hsg or lap. It'd truly, truly be a blessing. Fx!!Click to expand...

fx fx fx!!! :D


----------



## Bethy

I don't know what's happening with my body at the moment ladies. CM all over the place (not lots of it everywhere... I mean the consistency :haha:) Temps lowering, ewcm way after the time that I thought I O'd yet negative O test today... I expect AF really but she's not here yet! (the ticker's lying)


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Learned a pretty valuable lesson last night.....xolair + alcohol do not mix. Thank god my parents house was on our way home from the bar because I puked in their front yard. I called to appologize this morning lol.
> 
> Oh no! Are you feeling better this morning?Click to expand...

Yes and no. My throat is so incredibly sore and I'm still kinda nauseous. Whenever I drink my joints swell and cause some pain. Lesson learned though! The sucky thing was I got that flashing smiley yesterday and we were unable to take advantage. This mornings was also flashing so that makes me feel a bit better. 



Bethy said:


> I don't know what's happening with my body at the moment ladies. CM all over the place (not lots of it everywhere... I mean the consistency :haha:) Temps lowering, ewcm way after the time that I thought I O'd yet negative O test today... I expect AF really but she's not here yet! (the ticker's lying)

Have you taken a pregnancy test? With the downward temps I would think that AF is on the way. Sometimes women can get a surge of ewcm right before af due to a sudden decrease in progesterone and a sharp increase in estrogen.


----------



## cutieq

Quick pop-in. I'm not testing. Hoping my drop means AF is coming soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Learned a pretty valuable lesson last night.....xolair + alcohol do not mix. Thank god my parents house was on our way home from the bar because I puked in their front yard. I called to appologize this morning lol.
> 
> Oh no! Are you feeling better this morning?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no. My throat is so incredibly sore and I'm still kinda nauseous. Whenever I drink my joints swell and cause some pain. Lesson learned though! The sucky thing was I got that flashing smiley yesterday and we were unable to take advantage. This mornings was also flashing so that makes me feel a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> Bethy said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what's happening with my body at the moment ladies. CM all over the place (not lots of it everywhere... I mean the consistency :haha:) Temps lowering, ewcm way after the time that I thought I O'd yet negative O test today... I expect AF really but she's not here yet! (the ticker's lying)Click to expand...
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test? With the downward temps I would think that AF is on the way. Sometimes women can get a surge of ewcm right before af due to a sudden decrease in progesterone and a sharp increase in estrogen.Click to expand...

Oh no! I'm so sorry that it made you feel like that! Glad your OPK was still flashing still time to get BD and catch that egg!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, awesome rise. :wohoo::happydance:

Welcome to TWW... FX this is your surprise :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Holy cow, Mary!!!! Gorgeous rise!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Quick pop-in. I'm not testing. Hoping my drop means AF is coming soon!

I hope you get an answer soon, Dani!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Holy cow, Mary!!!! Gorgeous rise!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

Thank you! :) I couldn't believe my eyes! And I even took my temp 35mins early today and it was still that high. FX this is a good sign! Idk if ive ever had a big O rise like this. I said to u yest that if I get a big rise today, it prob means I o'ed right around the time I took my temp yest a.m cuz it always seems to take my body a little longer to build up enough progesterone so hopefully I o'ed when I was hoping :). My bbs are soo sore! I think I have my stupid cystic breasts this month and its been a long time since they felt like this. 
oh so dh woke me up after a shower last night, said he felt better and we bd'ed and then he puked!! Thankfully it didn't happen until we were done! Lol. I feel so bad for him tho :-\. I guess he really didn't want to miss O this cycle! Lol. I was actually ok with not bding last night too. Poor dh! Anyway, now I'm starting to feel nauseous so I can already tell this is going to be a crazy tww full of "symptoms", especially if I get sick too. FX for no sick days over the next 2 wks and for a beautiful, undeniable BFP!! 

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow, Mary!!!! Gorgeous rise!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Thank you! :) I couldn't believe my eyes! And I even took my temp 35mins early today and it was still that high. FX this is a good sign! Idk if ive ever had a big O rise like this. I said to u yest that if I get a big rise today, it prob means I o'ed right around the time I took my temp yest a.m cuz it always seems to take my body a little longer to build up enough progesterone so hopefully I o'ed when I was hoping :). My bbs are soo sore! I think I have my stupid cystic breasts this month and its been a long time since they felt like this.
> oh so dh woke me up after a shower last night, said he felt better and we bd'ed and then he puked!! Thankfully it didn't happen until we were done! Lol. I feel so bad for him tho :-\. I guess he really didn't want to miss O this cycle! Lol. I was actually ok with not bding last night too. Poor dh! Anyway, now I'm starting to feel nauseous so I can already tell this is going to be a crazy tww full of "symptoms", especially if I get sick too. FX for no sick days over the next 2 wks and for a beautiful, undeniable BFP!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Your chart is going to listen to you and give you your BFP! I hope DH is feeling better today, I hate tummy issues!!!!! I am so excited by your chart!!!! Woo!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I love your cute little pumpkin ticker Kenna :). Perfect ticker for your little pumpkin seed growing in there! When I was pregnant with aiden, he was referred to as my little peanut. He looked JUST like a peanut in my first early u/s :haha: I still call him my lil peanut to this day and probably always will lol :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, did you test yesterday? I know ur not testing today but I'm curious about yest. I remember Daphne had a long LP after started progesterone one cycle but progesterone is given to extend the time the egg has to attach so you could just have late implantation and I'm crossing my fingers that ur bfp is just being shy! FX and good luck hun!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I love your cute little pumpkin ticker Kenna :). Perfect ticker for your little pumpkin seed growing in there! When I was pregnant with aiden, he was referred to as my little peanut. He looked JUST like a peanut in my first early u/s :haha: I still call him my lil peanut to this day and probably always will lol :)

I decided since we found out around Halloween, it's our pumpkin :) how cute about your little peanut!!!!!! I would always call him that too! :)


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> Dani, did you test yesterday? I know ur not testing today but I'm curious about yest. I remember Daphne had a long LP after started progesterone one cycle but progesterone is given to extend the time the egg has to attach so you could just have late implantation and I'm crossing my fingers that ur bfp is just being shy! FX and good luck hun!

I'm out of town with no tests and no thermometer so it's all a waiting game. I feel perfectly normal but also don't feel AF anywhere in sight. I stopped the progesterone Thursday morning so I'm hoping I get some AF action soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Dani, did you test yesterday? I know ur not testing today but I'm curious about yest. I remember Daphne had a long LP after started progesterone one cycle but progesterone is given to extend the time the egg has to attach so you could just have late implantation and I'm crossing my fingers that ur bfp is just being shy! FX and good luck hun!
> 
> I'm out of town with no tests and no thermometer so it's all a waiting game. I feel perfectly normal but also don't feel AF anywhere in sight. I stopped the progesterone Thursday morning so I'm hoping I get some AF action soon.Click to expand...

Ooo thats exciting knowing u didn't even test yest! I have a good feeling. I hope the progesterone isn't messing with us! I think if ur temp is still up tomorrow with no AF, there's a good chance for a bfp since u stopped the progesterone 4 days ago. FX!! :)


----------



## melewen

Ok ladies.. Need your help. I posted this in the POAS party thread but there was a bfp so I think that diverted attention:)

I usually O on CD18 (or thereabouts) and I'm choosing not to chart this month - so stressful for me! I started my fertility monitor for the first cycle and am also now using a microscope (SO. AWESOME.). So today is cd 14 and we were planning on *starting* our bd marathon today. But this morning I got this...

https://i61.tinypic.com/v5vqcg.jpg

Both FMU. The pink one is up and up and it asks for FMU specifically and I did a wondfo just for funzies. The wondfo within the 5 minute limit was not positive but close. 

I also got a "peak" on the monitor, but I've had high readings the whole time (they say this is normal to get many "high"s on the first cycle) but only a very light partial ferning pattern on the micro

https://i57.tinypic.com/2aqj9w.jpg

What do you make of all of that? The two different tests?! Craziness as always!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Ok ladies.. Need your help. I posted this in the POAS party thread but there was a bfp so I think that diverted attention:)
> 
> I usually O on CD18 (or thereabouts) and I'm choosing not to chart this month - so stressful for me! I started my fertility monitor for the first cycle and am also now using a microscope (SO. AWESOME.). So today is cd 14 and we were planning on *starting* our bd marathon today. But this morning I got this...
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/v5vqcg.jpg
> 
> Both FMU. The pink one is up and up and it asks for FMU specifically and I did a wondfo just for funzies. The wondfo within the 5 minute limit was not positive but close.
> 
> I also got a "peak" on the monitor, but I've had high readings the whole time (they say this is normal to get many "high"s on the first cycle) but only a very light partial ferning pattern on the micro
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2aqj9w.jpg
> 
> What do you make of all of that? The two different tests?! Craziness as always!

Cheryl, I was just thinking about you earlier today and wondering how you were and where you were in your cycle!! 

Those look positive to me for o to be tomorrow maybe? Get to bd hun!! I bd once day before o and once the day of o and it worked!
FX and loads of :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I agree with pamela, Cheryl!!! Get to BD!!!


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cheryl, I was just thinking about you earlier today and wondering how you were and where you were in your cycle!!
> 
> Those look positive to me for o to be tomorrow maybe? Get to bd hun!! I bd once day before o and once the day of o and it worked!
> FX and loads of :dust:

Thanks girl :) it'd be crazy if it were so early! But I'll take it if that means my cycle is getting better. I'm drinking traditional chinese medicine tea, getting acupuncture, and doing loads of yoga and fertility massage. Woot woot! Trying to minimize my forum obsession :) I wish we had started earlier now but alas! Creamy CM today but had a bout of EWCM and mostly watery. So weird


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX FX I hope to see you over on the new thread soon :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX FX I hope to see you over on the new thread soon :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Ahhhh!! Nothing would make me happier!! :D :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> FX FX I hope to see you over on the new thread soon :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Ahhhh!! Nothing would make me happier!! :D :DClick to expand...

And me :hugs: :friends:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi cheryl, hope everything is going well.... 

Your opks seem confusing to me. Were they taken the same time with same urine? The first one looks negative but the second one looks positive to me.... Regarding scope, i used this before for 2-3mos it really didnt work for me sometimes i get full ferning but negative opks and sometimes i only get partial ferning like half of the scope. So we stopped using it... Regarding your f.monitor, since you got a Peak reading i would get busy with :sex: for like the next 3-4 days once a day just to cover the bases....

FX Cheryl.... Lots of baby :dust: to you hun....


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow, Mary!!!! Gorgeous rise!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Thank you! :) I couldn't believe my eyes! And I even took my temp 35mins early today and it was still that high. FX this is a good sign! Idk if ive ever had a big O rise like this. I said to u yest that if I get a big rise today, it prob means I o'ed right around the time I took my temp yest a.m cuz it always seems to take my body a little longer to build up enough progesterone so hopefully I o'ed when I was hoping :). My bbs are soo sore! I think I have my stupid cystic breasts this month and its been a long time since they felt like this.
> oh so dh woke me up after a shower last night, said he felt better and we bd'ed and then he puked!! Thankfully it didn't happen until we were done! Lol. I feel so bad for him tho :-\. I guess he really didn't want to miss O this cycle! Lol. I was actually ok with not bding last night too. Poor dh! Anyway, now I'm starting to feel nauseous so I can already tell this is going to be a crazy tww full of "symptoms", especially if I get sick too. FX for no sick days over the next 2 wks and for a beautiful, undeniable BFP!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

What a temp increase Mary. You haven't had a rise like that in a really long time! Fx for you!!



melewen said:


> Ok ladies.. Need your help. I posted this in the POAS party thread but there was a bfp so I think that diverted attention:)
> 
> I usually O on CD18 (or thereabouts) and I'm choosing not to chart this month - so stressful for me! I started my fertility monitor for the first cycle and am also now using a microscope (SO. AWESOME.). So today is cd 14 and we were planning on *starting* our bd marathon today. But this morning I got this...
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/v5vqcg.jpg
> 
> Both FMU. The pink one is up and up and it asks for FMU specifically and I did a wondfo just for funzies. The wondfo within the 5 minute limit was not positive but close.
> 
> I also got a "peak" on the monitor, but I've had high readings the whole time (they say this is normal to get many "high"s on the first cycle) but only a very light partial ferning pattern on the micro
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2aqj9w.jpg
> 
> What do you make of all of that? The two different tests?! Craziness as always!

The top tests looks close and the up and up one definitely looks positive. I would say from experience that you should test in the afternoon instead of first morning because lh takes a bit to hit the system. In my experience with the up and up I would never get a positive until it was too late when I took them in the morning. I was much more successful around 2pm. 

I couldn't tell you about the ferning because it isn't something I have actually tried. I would say that the opks aren't quite positive yet, but with the close lines and the partial ferning, ovulation is probably going to be in a day or two.


----------



## cutieq

Still no AF. This progesterone is serious business! Praying for a freaking dip and AF tomorrow! I'm ready for next cycle for Pete's sake!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:
 

> Still no AF. This progesterone is serious business! Praying for a freaking dip and AF tomorrow! I'm ready for next cycle for Pete's sake!

Ugh!!!! I'm sorry, this has been a crazy cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Whelp, day 4 of flashing smiley faces. Hubby and I are still on a roll. I would guess that o will probably be cd 16 again going off of these OPK's. Feeling tiny pinches in both left and right ovary.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Whelp, day 4 of flashing smiley faces. Hubby and I are still on a roll. I would guess that o will probably be cd 16 again going off of these OPK's. Feeling tiny pinches in both left and right ovary.

FX you're close to O.... Were you testing twice a day? 

Edit: I had 4 days of flashing smiley (7 tests) and got my solid face night of the 4th day.


----------



## cutieq

Nicely done Jess! I feel like that smiley is my best friend somedays. 

Afm, no AF yet but a nice temp drop and some cramping. I tested last night. Definite bfn. Hopefully AF in the next few days!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Nicely done Jess! I feel like that smiley is my best friend somedays.
> 
> Afm, no AF yet but a nice temp drop and some cramping. I tested last night. Definite bfn. Hopefully AF in the next few days!!

This will be the only time that I'm going to be glad for temp drops and hoping af is here shortly!

Cannot wait for your new cycle to come!
I know this will be the one
BFP it will be!
(sorry I'm in the mood for rhyming :haha: )


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, lucky for you I'm able to grant your wish
Spotting has begun and my cramps hurt like a bish
(I enjoy rhyming too) :rofl:

time for a new cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

I test in the am with the cbda and twice a day with the wondfo. Only I forgot them today so I'll be testing around 4:30 when o get homed from work


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Cutie and
AF you beauty :rofl:

I'm so glad you can start your new cycle, Dani! Fx and sorry for the cramps!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I test in the am with the cbda and twice a day with the wondfo. Only I forgot them today so I'll be testing around 4:30 when o get homed from work

I used the same digital and local brand 2-line OPKs. The night i got a solid face, the 2-line test was still negative that night and the next morning. I got the darkest line on the 2-line test the following night then same color the next morning.

I think CBDA is more advanced than 2-line test, hope same thing works for you and you get your :bfp: this month.... 

Praying for you and your DH....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How have you all been? Hope all is well.

AFM - I have been missing with school, work and appointments it's been hard to get on. Yesterday I triggered so ER is tomorrow Tuesday, November 4th at 10am. And transfer will be 3day(Friday - 11/7) or 5day(Sunday - 11/9). 

10/17/14 - Estradiol - 8.7, evening meds150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/20/14 - Estradiol - 88.5, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/25/14 - Estradiiol - 202, 4 follicles on Right measuring 10mm/5 follicles on left Measuring 10-11mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/26/14 - Evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/27/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 423, Progesterone - 0.327, 5 follicles on the left 11-12mm/3 follicles on the right 10-11mm, evening meds 150Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/28/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, need to order more meds, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur.

10/29/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 844, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/31/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1635, Progestrone - 1.03, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

11/1/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1890, Progesterone - 1.12, 7 follicles largest 19.1mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 225 Menopur, Symptoms: sore boobs, vaginal pressure, left ovary pain, nausea and bloated

11/2/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 2465, Progesterone - 1.8, 9 Follicles 12 - 21mm, Lining 9.1mm, Trigger at 10pm - HCG 2ml with 10,000iu (NO MORE INJECTIONS)

11/3/14 - antibotics tonight, nothing to eat after midnight.

11/4/14 - arrive at 8:30am and 10am ER


----------



## mdscpa

Hi brighteyez73, we missed you here....

That's a lot of needles to take..... I have everything crossed for you hun... Please keep us updated....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

mdscpa said:


> Hi brighteyez73, we missed you here....
> 
> That's a lot of needles to take..... I have everything crossed for you hun... Please keep us updated....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you MDSCPA!!! I missed you ladies too and will keep you all updated on whats going on. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Brighteyez!!!!! :hugs:

Before you know it transfer would have taken place and you'll see that o so pretty 2nd pink line!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX Brighteyez!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Before you know it transfer would have taken place and you'll see that o so pretty 2nd pink line!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

WunnaBubba2 - Thank you so much!!! I am really praying that I will see those 2 pink lines soon. :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Good luck Brighteyez!

To all the wonderfull ladies I have never spoken to or welcomed, I'm sorry. It's such a big and fast-moving thread that I really can't keep up. I do read every new post a few times a day, though and am silently stalking and rooting for you all.


----------



## starryjune

Hello, ladies. I am officially back in the wonderful (NOT!!) land of TWW. FF hasn't confirmed O yet, but I am pretty sure I did late yesterday or am today. 

Almost + OPK Thursday night, then dark, clear + OPK Fri and Sat, fading OPK line yesterday. Temp dipped a bit over the weekend then went up this morning, although I had very bad sleep so the 97.1 I got was after only a few solid hours toward morning... not sure if that means my BBT is accurate or should be lower??

DH and I BDed Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and yesterday - bases covered! And I had EWCM til yesterday, so barely needed the Pre-Seed - I just used a bit on the outside for comfort.

I did not get my usual extreme fatigue and hunger on the day of O - in fact, today I barely have any appetite and am perky. Who knows... but I did "feel" very fertile last week/weekend. FX

Hoping for higher temps the rest of this week and beyond... we shall see. Now it's on with the waiting, no wine, and trying not to obsess over every twinge and sensation... My game plan is to get a lot of work done, work on creative projects and start holiday planning!

What is YOUR news, everyone? Hard to keep up!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck Jess, Dani, Mary, starryjune, Querida, and brighteyez!!! Lots of BFP around the corner!!!!! :dust: (if I forgot anyone, I apologize! Good luck to all!)


----------



## Jrepp

Wondfo taken at lunch was negative. Took another cbda and wondfo when I got home from work. Cbda is now a solid smiley face, wondfo darker than lunch but still negative. Suspected ovulation either tomorrow afternoon or wednesday


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Wondfo taken at lunch was negative. Took another cbda and wondfo when I got home from work. Cbda is now a solid smiley face, wondfo darker than lunch but still negative. Suspected ovulation either tomorrow afternoon or wednesday

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fx so tight for you!!!!


----------



## cutieq

GOOOD luck Jess!!!

Brighteyez, you're a trooper. I hate needles, but all this is going to be worth it for your BFP.

Love the thread..we've got this ladies!


----------



## mrsbreen

All day I have had a throbbing pinching pain on my right side near my hip. Since cycle day 15 (Oct 25th) my husband and I have been ttc for the first time and my last cycle was 35 days long so im curious if anyone knows what this pain could be. I read that ovulation is between the 14th thru the 21st cycle day im on the 24th day. and according to my p tracker I ovulated 2 days ago? Please help im curious if anyone knows what this pain could be or if it's normal?


----------



## Jrepp

It sounds like ovulation cramping to me. It doesn't always happen between the 14 and 21 day.....it all depends on how long your cycle is. Ovulation pains can happen before, during or after ovulation and any combination thereof. It is totally normal to have cramping.


----------



## Jrepp

Well, so much for that plan. I swear my life is on repeat. Have a period, have great sex leading up to fertile window, get close to o and hubby can't finish on crucial days, ovulate only hitting 1-2 days, get period and start all over. I seriously want to cry right now!


----------



## mrsbreen

Aww I am sorry. This is our first time trying and we have always pulled out cause hubby can't stand condoms and I can't do birth control, so when my periods were late i was always hoping i was somehow pregnant. Everytime i tested negative, then my period would start i was always disappointed. So now that I am in limbo i guess we will see what happens.


----------



## mrsbreen

i hope you get a BFP!


----------



## Jrepp

This is our 17th cycle trying. 

Do you chart or temp at all?


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Wondfo taken at lunch was negative. Took another cbda and wondfo when I got home from work. Cbda is now a solid smiley face, wondfo darker than lunch but still negative. Suspected ovulation either tomorrow afternoon or wednesday

Fx Jess!!!!! O may happen in a day to 3 days.... With DHs super sperm a daily :sex: wont hurt his :spermy:

Lots of baby :dust: to you!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsbreen

This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed


----------



## Querida87

Jrepp said:


> Well, so much for that plan. I swear my life is on repeat. Have a period, have great sex leading up to fertile window, get close to o and hubby can't finish on crucial days, ovulate only hitting 1-2 days, get period and start all over. I seriously want to cry right now!

It really sounds to me like he might be really stressed out by the ttc and that's why crucial days end in failure. Maybe you could fib, say your cycle is odd and that you aren't in your fertile window (when you really are) next month and see if that helps him. Or you could try something new during your fertile window, like giving each other sensual nude massages (if y'all like to experiment) and see if that does the trick. If nothing else helps, you may have to take a month or so off tracking temping and opk's to help him relax. On, the other hand, maybe an outside stress factor is messing things up. Definitely communicate to see what is stressing him, then take what you know about him and yourself and come up with a few experiments. FX that everything works for you and you soon see your BFP!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

mrsbreen said:


> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed

This may not be a response you want, but I have small ovarian cysts (not pcos and supposedly not affecting my fetility) and often have the pain you described, esp. on the left hip bone. Gas and constipation can make it feel worse, and strenuous lifting causes sever pain. Hope you don't go through anything like I am as it's not fun. Then again, sometimes it's better to know what's wrong so you can treat it quickly and get back to normal.


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed

Hi mrsbreen, i would suggest you try temping it's amazing and you'll get to know how your cycle works... This will help you pinpoint O, how long your luteal phase is (mostly the same +- 2/3 days), and if your :sex: is well-timed.... And it's better if you use it together with OPKs.. This way you won't be in a limbo whether you Oed already or not yet.

Still i wish you get your :bfp: this cycle so you wont have to try all that....

Lots of baby :dust: to you hun :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:


> Hello, ladies. I am officially back in the wonderful (NOT!!) land of TWW. FF hasn't confirmed O yet, but I am pretty sure I did late yesterday or am today.
> 
> Almost + OPK Thursday night, then dark, clear + OPK Fri and Sat, fading OPK line yesterday. Temp dipped a bit over the weekend then went up this morning, although I had very bad sleep so the 97.1 I got was after only a few solid hours toward morning... not sure if that means my BBT is accurate or should be lower??
> 
> DH and I BDed Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and yesterday - bases covered! And I had EWCM til yesterday, so barely needed the Pre-Seed - I just used a bit on the outside for comfort.
> 
> I did not get my usual extreme fatigue and hunger on the day of O - in fact, today I barely have any appetite and am perky. Who knows... but I did "feel" very fertile last week/weekend. FX
> 
> Hoping for higher temps the rest of this week and beyond... we shall see. Now it's on with the waiting, no wine, and trying not to obsess over every twinge and sensation... My game plan is to get a lot of work done, work on creative projects and start holiday planning!
> 
> What is YOUR news, everyone? Hard to keep up!

FX for your BFP June!!! You must put your chart in your signature so that we can stalk it :haha:



Jrepp said:


> Wondfo taken at lunch was negative. Took another cbda and wondfo when I got home from work. Cbda is now a solid smiley face, wondfo darker than lunch but still negative. Suspected ovulation either tomorrow afternoon or wednesday

FX Jess, I hope this is your cycle even with dh struggling a bit! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed
> 
> Hi mrsbreen, i would suggest you try temping it's amazing and you'll get to know how your cycle works... This will help you pinpoint O, how long your luteal phase is (mostly the same +- 2/3 days), and if your :sex: is well-timed.... And it's better if you use it together with OPKs.. This way you won't be in a limbo whether you Oed already or not yet.
> 
> Still i wish you get your :bfp: this cycle so you wont have to try all that....
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: to you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I so 2nd everything Daphne said about using opks and temping.

I listened to her and the other ladies on the thread and took their advice. I started using opks this cycle from cd 10 twice and day and temped my bbt. 1st month doing both and I got my :bfp:

FX for you and loads of :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Jess, I'm so sorry that DH had issues. I hope O delays long enough for you to get another BD in!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome to TWW Mary!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lot's of BABY :dust: your way hun :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, Mary!!!! Your chart looks better than ever!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! :). I'm praying this is a good sign for me! Usually my temp drops 2&3 dpo or just simply doesn't go past 97.6 range until 4-6dpo so its nice to have had a bigger jump from the start with alot of lower pre O temps. FX a bfp is on its way!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! :). I'm praying this is a good sign for me! Usually my temp drops 2&3 dpo or just simply doesn't go past 97.6 range until 4-6dpo so its nice to have had a bigger jump from the start with alot of lower pre O temps. FX a bfp is on its way!!!

Looking good Mary!!!

I have so many things crossed for you!!! I really hope you get your BFP this cycle!!!!!! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Fantastic chart Mary!!

Jess, do what you can Hun. You've had some great bd so far. 

Had my official low AF drop. Phew. Ready for this cycle! You ladies have any thoughts on angus cactus ?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! :). I'm praying this is a good sign for me! Usually my temp drops 2&3 dpo or just simply doesn't go past 97.6 range until 4-6dpo so its nice to have had a bigger jump from the start with alot of lower pre O temps. FX a bfp is on its way!!!

My cycle this time started/stayed low than my previous cycles and i thought that maybe my body is working properly. Maybe these lower pre-o temps you have mean you have a very good ovulation... FX those :spermy: meet your eggy...... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Jess, i just looked at your chart and temp is still low with + OPK... Hope DH feels better to have :sex: tonight and the next 3-4 days if O wasn't confirmed yet.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, welcome to TWW.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:
 

> Fantastic chart Mary!!
> 
> Jess, do what you can Hun. You've had some great bd so far.
> 
> Had my official low AF drop. Phew. Ready for this cycle! You ladies have any thoughts on angus cactus ?

I have never tried it, I hope one of these other lovely ladies can answer that! Just did want to read and not respond! :)


----------



## mrsbreen

Querida87 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Well, so much for that plan. I swear my life is on repeat. Have a period, have great sex leading up to fertile window, get close to o and hubby can't finish on crucial days, ovulate only hitting 1-2 days, get period and start all over. I seriously want to cry right now!
> 
> It really sounds to me like he might be really stressed out by the ttc and that's why crucial days end in failure. Maybe you could fib, say your cycle is odd and that you aren't in your fertile window (when you really are) next month and see if that helps him. Or you could try something new during your fertile window, like giving each other sensual nude massages (if y'all like to experiment) and see if that does the trick. If nothing else helps, you may have to take a month or so off tracking temping and opk's to help him relax. On, the other hand, maybe an outside stress factor is messing things up. Definitely communicate to see what is stressing him, then take what you know about him and yourself and come up with a few experiments. FX that everything works for you and you soon see your BFP!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

 That's what I had thoughts about before and brought it up at the gynos but she didn't say there was any. I remembered feeling this before in July I was 10 days late probably unrelated but after having a bm it stopped hurting. So I think maybe, hopefully it's constipation. my honey asked if I felt better this morning, cause I passed gas all night and I actually do feel better. Thank you for your input.


----------



## mrsbreen

mdscpa said:


> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed
> 
> Hi mrsbreen, i would suggest you try temping it's amazing and you'll get to know how your cycle works... This will help you pinpoint O, how long your luteal phase is (mostly the same +- 2/3 days), and if your :sex: is well-timed.... And it's better if you use it together with OPKs.. This way you won't be in a limbo whether you Oed already or not yet.
> 
> Still i wish you get your :bfp: this cycle so you wont have to try all that....
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: to you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

 Thank you for this advice! I am sorta new to this world. Is there a certain thermometer to use too and do I have to check it at the exact same time ever day? Any apps to track and log it?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ladies, I just wanted to let all of you know that are still trying that I think of you all everyday and you are in my prayers! :hugs:

https://i.imgur.com/miKJgfE.jpg


----------



## mrsbreen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed
> 
> Hi mrsbreen, i would suggest you try temping it's amazing and you'll get to know how your cycle works... This will help you pinpoint O, how long your luteal phase is (mostly the same +- 2/3 days), and if your :sex: is well-timed.... And it's better if you use it together with OPKs.. This way you won't be in a limbo whether you Oed already or not yet.
> 
> Still i wish you get your :bfp: this cycle so you wont have to try all that....
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: to you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I so 2nd everything Daphne said about using opks and temping.
> 
> I listened to her and the other ladies on the thread and took their advice. I started using opks this cycle from cd 10 twice and day and temped my bbt. 1st month doing both and I got my :bfp:
> 
> FX for you and loads of :dust:Click to expand...

That's amazing congratulations! If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'll be doing that for sure.


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed
> 
> Hi mrsbreen, i would suggest you try temping it's amazing and you'll get to know how your cycle works... This will help you pinpoint O, how long your luteal phase is (mostly the same +- 2/3 days), and if your :sex: is well-timed.... And it's better if you use it together with OPKs.. This way you won't be in a limbo whether you Oed already or not yet.
> 
> Still i wish you get your :bfp: this cycle so you wont have to try all that....
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: to you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for this advice! I am sorta new to this world. Is there a certain thermometer to use too and do I have to check it at the exact same time ever day? Any apps to track and log it?Click to expand...

Use basal body thermometer not the usual thermometer. And you have to at least temp at the same time everyday the moment you wake up and try not to move much as this will affect your temp. It sounds stressful but you'll get use to it... Use fertility friend, you can either subscribe to it or not it's fine. All the ladies here can help you interpret it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed
> 
> Hi mrsbreen, i would suggest you try temping it's amazing and you'll get to know how your cycle works... This will help you pinpoint O, how long your luteal phase is (mostly the same +- 2/3 days), and if your :sex: is well-timed.... And it's better if you use it together with OPKs.. This way you won't be in a limbo whether you Oed already or not yet.
> 
> Still i wish you get your :bfp: this cycle so you wont have to try all that....
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: to you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for this advice! I am sorta new to this world. Is there a certain thermometer to use too and do I have to check it at the exact same time ever day? Any apps to track and log it?Click to expand...

Yes, Exact time every single day. Set your alarm and have your digital thermometer on the night stand next to your bed. Before moving, drinking water, talking etc take your temp. 
Even on weekends etc you have to take it at the same time. You can always go back to sleep after.

Most ladies use Fertility Friend to keep track of their charts. I did and I liked it a lot.

I used a normal digital thermometer but that was because I started temping impulsively and it worked okay. That having been said I learnt out of my own experience that it is best to get the real thing, basal body thermometer as this one measures your temp to .00 and is therefore more accurate.

Oh and dont forget to add your chart into your signature if you do start temping as we love stalking :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahah sorry for the information overload Mrsbreen... you'll notice that Daphne and I post the same things at the same time :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Feeling pretty down about this cycle. Hubby was unable to perform last night and this morning. He did do his thing and gave me a very small (like 1.5ml) amount that I was able to inject up in there. I have no idea if I did it right or not. Basically I sucked it up in a sterile syringe and then put it right up to my cervix and pushed the plunger down. It has since been pretty moist in my undies so I'm thinking what was there has slid out. Needless to say I'm pretty damn depressed now.


----------



## mdscpa

You may wanna check this thermometer. I use this one since it reads 1/100 degrees.

https://www.amazon.com/Healthcare-1...116364&sr=8-1&keywords=basal+body+thermometer


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Feeling pretty down about this cycle. Hubby was unable to perform last night and this morning. He did do his thing and gave me a very small (like 1.5ml) amount that I was able to inject up in there. I have no idea if I did it right or not. Basically I sucked it up in a sterile syringe and then put it right up to my cervix and pushed the plunger down. It has since been pretty moist in my undies so I'm thinking what was there has slid out. Needless to say I'm pretty damn depressed now.

Sorry about DH. Hoping he'll be able to tonight and the next days though. Maybe he's body needs time to build those super :spermy:. I have a feeling that O will happen tomorrow for you and we'll see a dip in your temp. FX it happens like that... :hugs:


----------



## mrsbreen

if I don't get a BFP you will definitely be seeing my charts


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Feeling pretty down about this cycle. Hubby was unable to perform last night and this morning. He did do his thing and gave me a very small (like 1.5ml) amount that I was able to inject up in there. I have no idea if I did it right or not. Basically I sucked it up in a sterile syringe and then put it right up to my cervix and pushed the plunger down. It has since been pretty moist in my undies so I'm thinking what was there has slid out. Needless to say I'm pretty damn depressed now.

I hope some swimmers stayed in there for you, hun. :hugs:


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Hello, ladies. I am officially back in the wonderful (NOT!!) land of TWW. FF hasn't confirmed O yet, but I am pretty sure I did late yesterday or am today.
> 
> Almost + OPK Thursday night, then dark, clear + OPK Fri and Sat, fading OPK line yesterday. Temp dipped a bit over the weekend then went up this morning, although I had very bad sleep so the 97.1 I got was after only a few solid hours toward morning... not sure if that means my BBT is accurate or should be lower??
> 
> DH and I BDed Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and yesterday - bases covered! And I had EWCM til yesterday, so barely needed the Pre-Seed - I just used a bit on the outside for comfort.
> 
> I did not get my usual extreme fatigue and hunger on the day of O - in fact, today I barely have any appetite and am perky. Who knows... but I did "feel" very fertile last week/weekend. FX
> 
> Hoping for higher temps the rest of this week and beyond... we shall see. Now it's on with the waiting, no wine, and trying not to obsess over every twinge and sensation... My game plan is to get a lot of work done, work on creative projects and start holiday planning!
> 
> What is YOUR news, everyone? Hard to keep up!
> 
> FX for your BFP June!!! You must put your chart in your signature so that we can stalk it :haha:
> 
> I thought it was?? WeirddddddddddddClick to expand...


----------



## mdscpa

That's great starryjune... Guessing you're on TWW already.... Now we have another chart to stalk :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:dance: another chart! Thanks June! Oh and lots of sticky preggers :dust:


----------



## starryjune

Staying positive this month - the lead-up felt different. Like, I "felt" fertile and ready to be pregnant for the first time... BD was amazing (like, multiple, easy Os) and lots of EWCM. Now my temps are looking decent, too. Hoping FF confirms O tomorrow.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope FF confirms it for you too!!

This cycle I got my 1st positive opk the morning of cd 15 and we bd the afternoon. I normally leak so I rolled over onto my tummy to try and see if that would help and it did. Then I had this strange tingly feeling in my abdomen, like I cannot describe it (and no it wasn't orgasm tingles :haha: )
So all of that felt different for me than any other cycle and I'm believing that that was the spermies that made it to o on cd 16.

FX that all your positive and good different vibes mean you'll see your BFP in a week or so!!!!!


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I hope FF confirms it for you too!!
> 
> This cycle I got my 1st positive opk the morning of cd 15 and we bd the afternoon. I normally leak so I rolled over onto my tummy to try and see if that would help and it did. Then I had this strange tingly feeling in my abdomen, like I cannot describe it (and no it wasn't orgasm tingles :haha: )
> So all of that felt different for me than any other cycle and I'm believing that that was the spermies that made it to o on cd 16.
> 
> FX that all your positive and good different vibes mean you'll see your BFP in a week or so!!!!!

I can't even describe why I feel more "ripe" this month, I just do - little things, like the sudden EWFM, the timing I think being perfect and well covered, the enjoyment of trying, my senses were super heightened... FX.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm happy that you are so positive! Just keep that up and your tww will fly by!! FX


----------



## mdscpa

Hoping to see a couple more :bfp:s this month... :happydance::happydance::happydance:

FX to all you ladies in TWW and for those waiting to O, i hope you catch that egg....

:dust:


----------



## cutieq

I feel scaringly good about a BFP soon. Could be this month or the next or the next but it feels good not to feel my normal doubtful self


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Mary, that's another rise :wohoo:.... FX it keeps rising (even with few dips). I'm praying you get your :bfp: this cycle.....


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> I feel scaringly good about a BFP soon. Could be this month or the next or the next but it feels good not to feel my normal doubtful self

:happydance: yay!!! It's coming so soon!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I second what Daphne said!!! Wow, Mary!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: this chart looks amazing!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Fantastic chart Mary!!
> 
> Jess, do what you can Hun. You've had some great bd so far.
> 
> Had my official low AF drop. Phew. Ready for this cycle! You ladies have any thoughts on angus cactus ?

I would def try out the angus cactus. I ordered a bottle of vitex off amazon and that stuff truly does help stabilize your hormones :). If u have any questions about it, let me know! Good luck!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope FF confirms it for you too!!
> 
> This cycle I got my 1st positive opk the morning of cd 15 and we bd the afternoon. I normally leak so I rolled over onto my tummy to try and see if that would help and it did. Then I had this strange tingly feeling in my abdomen, like I cannot describe it (and no it wasn't orgasm tingles :haha: )
> So all of that felt different for me than any other cycle and I'm believing that that was the spermies that made it to o on cd 16.
> 
> FX that all your positive and good different vibes mean you'll see your BFP in a week or so!!!!!
> 
> I can't even describe why I feel more "ripe" this month, I just do - little things, like the sudden EWFM, the timing I think being perfect and well covered, the enjoyment of trying, my senses were super heightened... FX.Click to expand...

I oddly feel more "ripe" this cycle too. I had crazy EWCM and a very long surge with a bigger jump than I ever get so I'm pretty excited for this tww! I hope our thoughts on this cycle comes true! :). 
If you end up having to temp and need any advice on that or anything with TTC, I tend to know more than alot of doctors after all the research :haha: so I can prob answer ALMOST anything for you. I def know more than my doc, thats for sure! Good luck and dust!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I second what Daphne said!!! Wow, Mary!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: this chart looks amazing!!!!

I know!! I really can't believe how its been going up!! Even if it drops, I still feel there was some sort of change this cycle because I almost never have temps higher than 97.69 or so right off the bat after O & its def getting me excited! FX FX FX!

like cutie said, I feel my BFP is coming soon as well...whether its this cycle, nxt cycle, or even IVF, I feel it will happen soon! :) fx!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I second what Daphne said!!! Wow, Mary!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: this chart looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I know!! I really can't believe how its been going up!! Even if it drops, I still feel there was some sort of change this cycle because I almost never have temps higher than 97.69 or so right off the bat after O & its def getting me excited! FX FX FX!
> 
> like cutie said, I feel my BFP is coming soon as well...whether its this cycle, nxt cycle, or even IVF, I feel it will happen soon! :) fx!Click to expand...

It's great you are feeling more positive... I know your :bfp: is just around the corner.... 

FX and lots of BABY :dust: to you hun... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Awesome rise Jess..... Welcome to TWW...... Praying for you to get your :bfp: this cycle....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm currently 12dpo just waiting on af now :( 

Got loads of lines on frer that looks just like that one but not In time limitm4 tests 4 Evaps how unlucky am I? Xxx


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl said:


> I'm currently 12dpo just waiting on af now :(
> 
> Got loads of lines on frer that looks just like that one but not In time limitm4 tests 4 Evaps how unlucky am I? Xxx

Your chart still looks great.... Maybe it just need more time to finally get that 2nd line....

FX hun :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

mdscpa said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently 12dpo just waiting on af now :(
> 
> Got loads of lines on frer that looks just like that one but not In time limitm4 tests 4 Evaps how unlucky am I? Xxx
> 
> Your chart still looks great.... Maybe it just need more time to finally get that 2nd line....
> 
> FX hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Mmmm thanks Hun however I'm cynical lol I did dream last night I kept I'm getting lines on frers we'll after the time limit arggggh. I doubt it wouldn't show by now. Last month my temp stayed high til 13dpo but that was a 50 day cycle, every other cycle I temped over the years dipped 12dpo at latest unless I'm only 11 not 12 and dips tomorrow xxx


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently 12dpo just waiting on af now :(
> 
> Got loads of lines on frer that looks just like that one but not In time limitm4 tests 4 Evaps how unlucky am I? Xxx
> 
> Your chart still looks great.... Maybe it just need more time to finally get that 2nd line....
> 
> FX hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm thanks Hun however I'm cynical lol I did dream last night I kept I'm getting lines on frers we'll after the time limit arggggh. I doubt it wouldn't show by now. Last month my temp stayed high til 13dpo but that was a 50 day cycle, every other cycle I temped over the years dipped 12dpo at latest unless I'm only 11 not 12 and dips tomorrow xxxClick to expand...

You could have just implanted at 10dpo. It takes 3-5days from implantation before HCG can be detected in urine... FF says, on average, the earliest possible day to get a faint positive is at 13.6dpo. So don't lose hope......


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi! :hi: Dont know if you ladies remember me? But I do post in this topic but not as often.

Just to let you ladies know I took my last clomid tablet yesterday I took it CD 2-6 Im CD7 today :thumbup:

I was wondering what sympotms you ladies has I didnt really have much, I felt queezy/sick about 1-2 hours after taking my clomid, And on he 4th day I took it and as soon as I took it like 5 mins after I was heaving and trying not to be sick!! and felt my heart in my head and my chest, maybe this is classed as slightly dizzy? It went after about half and hour and I were fine. Im worried its not worked as I didnt suffer many sdie affects. 

But today at CD7 I keep needing to go to the bathroom more, and last night while me and OH were :sex: everything felt more sensitive up there than normal.. sorry tmi I know... :blush:

I dont know how to feel right now. I felt really down and sad a few days ago so im guessing that could be clomid related, felt emotional and that being without the OH all day felt worse. Im not sure about mood swings but I not really noticed it myself :shrug:

Im going insanse I dont know when to do the baby dance Is every other day okay and every day on my 6 most fertile days alright? :dohh::blush:


----------



## Jrepp

Pretty sure I felt myself ovulate at 8:36pm. It was quite the experience! I literally fell to the floor in pain. Doing much better today though. 

Yesterday's ortho appointment is sending me back for an MRI on my lower lumbar and a nerve study on the nerve running from my back and down my leg. So my doc appointments are as follows:

November 10
8:20 - fertility appointment
12:00 - mri
2:15 - pelvic pain doctor for shots

November 11
9:00 - foot doctor for new injection

November 24 - allergy injection

November 25 - nerve study/emg


----------



## wantingagirl

mdscpa said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently 12dpo just waiting on af now :(
> 
> Got loads of lines on frer that looks just like that one but not In time limitm4 tests 4 Evaps how unlucky am I? Xxx
> 
> Your chart still looks great.... Maybe it just need more time to finally get that 2nd line....
> 
> FX hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm thanks Hun however I'm cynical lol I did dream last night I kept I'm getting lines on frers we'll after the time limit arggggh. I doubt it wouldn't show by now. Last month my temp stayed high til 13dpo but that was a 50 day cycle, every other cycle I temped over the years dipped 12dpo at latest unless I'm only 11 not 12 and dips tomorrow xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You could have just implanted at 10dpo. It takes 3-5days from implantation before HCG can be detected in urine... FF says, on average, the earliest possible day to get a faint positive is at 13.6dpo. So don't lose hope......Click to expand...

Oh don't give me any more hope :haha:that's all I need to test again! So earliest poss day tomorrow then? Does it take at least 3 days to show after implantation lets hope that's why I had a dpi then. My throat has been on fire since yesterday, cramps again and so exhausted today. Is it common to implant then? With my son I didn't test til 14dpo got 1-2 on digi do you think that would have been round about then as if implanted earlier would show higher? My daughter was 10-11 dpo bfp my miscarriage 9-10 dpo bfp and Erin don't know as was unplanned 

Last month temp dipped at 13 dpo xxx


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope FF confirms it for you too!!
> 
> This cycle I got my 1st positive opk the morning of cd 15 and we bd the afternoon. I normally leak so I rolled over onto my tummy to try and see if that would help and it did. Then I had this strange tingly feeling in my abdomen, like I cannot describe it (and no it wasn't orgasm tingles :haha: )
> So all of that felt different for me than any other cycle and I'm believing that that was the spermies that made it to o on cd 16.
> 
> FX that all your positive and good different vibes mean you'll see your BFP in a week or so!!!!!
> 
> 
> I can't even describe why I feel more "ripe" this month, I just do - little things, like the sudden EWFM, the timing I think being perfect and well covered, the enjoyment of trying, my senses were super heightened... FX.Click to expand...
> 
> I oddly feel more "ripe" this cycle too. I had crazy EWCM and a very long surge with a bigger jump than I ever get so I'm pretty excited for this tww! I hope our thoughts on this cycle comes true! :).
> If you end up having to temp and need any advice on that or anything with TTC, I tend to know more than alot of doctors after all the research :haha: so I can prob answer ALMOST anything for you. I def know more than my doc, thats for sure! Good luck and dust!!Click to expand...


Thanks - what is your name again?? I am getting pretty good at temping - and was excited to see another rise and FF confirmed O this morning! Now officially 3 DPO... FX for both of us!


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I second what Daphne said!!! Wow, Mary!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: this chart looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I know!! I really can't believe how its been going up!! Even if it drops, I still feel there was some sort of change this cycle because I almost never have temps higher than 97.69 or so right off the bat after O & its def getting me excited! FX FX FX!
> 
> like cutie said, I feel my BFP is coming soon as well...whether its this cycle, nxt cycle, or even IVF, I feel it will happen soon! :) fx!Click to expand...

I just noticed we are almost in sync cycle and chart-wise - let's stick together and both get BFPs by the New Year!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay June! I love it... TWW here we go and BFP here she comes!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Great start of TWW june.... Cant wait to see your temps passed mid-LP and your :bfp:


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay June! I love it... TWW here we go and BFP here she comes!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's never felt this hopeful since TTC... I am a huge Christmas person. Oh, what a gift a BFP this time of year would be... watching all those sappy holiday movies, being able to indulge in all my baking... *sigh*

I am also going home (long distance) for Thanksgiving, the week around it. Surprising my mom and brother. They know I am coming but they think I arrive Sat. 11/29. In fact,i arrive 11/26 and I will be at my sister's on Thanksgiving morning when they arrive to celebrate the day with her ;). Oh what a double delight it would be to have to pass on wine - and see all their faces, wondering...

OK, getting my hopes up too much. But I just feel like it's the right time.

QQ - for those of you who got their BFPs, how soon did you feel symptoms, and what were they (super sore boobs? Nausea??)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My boobs started to hurt if I prodded them during the last part of tww. My nausea started here mid-week of 5 weeks. Now 6 weeks and 4 days and still have the nausea.
I did not really get much pregger symptoms before my positive tests so I think I'm one of those who dont get much tww symptoms... 

I must say the 1st month of off bc was a different story. Tww came with sore boobs, nausea, dizziness, frequent urination and cramps. I thought for sure I was pregnant then. I wasn't and that was the last cycle that I had all of that symptoms together in a tww :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I'd suggest you not to symptom spot. Most symptoms you'll get are due to hormones that are both present to pregnant and non-pregnant women. Just try to log everything you have in FF... However, having a high temps on your 2nd week of LP is a great indicator that you might be pregnant although not 100% accurate...

The only symptom i had that is SOOOOO different was sleepiness although i didnt relate it to pregnancy prior to my :bfp:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> I'd suggest you not to symptom spot. Most symptoms you'll get are due to hormones that are both present to pregnant and non-pregnant women. Just try to log everything you have in FF... However, having a high temps on your 2nd week of LP is a great indicator that you might be pregnant although not 100% accurate...
> 
> The only symptom i had that is SOOOOO different was sleepiness although i didnt relate it to pregnancy prior to my :bfp:

Thank you for reminding me that I said I would NOT obsess this month ;)


----------



## mrsbreen

Querida87 said:


> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed
> 
> This may not be a response you want, but I have small ovarian cysts (not pcos and supposedly not affecting my fetility) and often have the pain you described, esp. on the left hip bone. Gas and constipation can make it feel worse, and strenuous lifting causes sever pain. Hope you don't go through anything like I am as it's not fun. Then again, sometimes it's better to know what's wrong so you can treat it quickly and get back to normal.Click to expand...

 So I went to the Dr today, they are going to do lots of test on me checking for vitamin D , hemaglobin for diabetes, and an overall check because they said my thyroid is enlarged and if it's not a thyroid problem which it may be, if not they are going to see if I have pcos?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 
Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow. 
Baby dust to you all and H&H9months. :dust:


----------



## Querida87

Mrsbean - let us know how that goes. I had to fight to get my ultrasound. Beyond that I've had urine pt's and both blood pt's (one of each) as well as tests for yeast infection and sti's. Everything came back clean. But my ultrasound was done by a tech not my dr and I don't see the ob till the eleventh and his nurses refused to schedule me a follow-up for the ultrasound just bc I have an apt for an unrelated reason (mirena removal) coming up. Why do nurses have to act so bitchy sometimes? They actually told a translator that her Spanish-speaking client couldn't come to them and should seek an ob in a nearby city! This was because they were supposedly too expensive for the woman, even though they had no knowledge of her financial situation (this women is actually better off than I am and self pays all her doctor stuff with no difficulties). 

Thanks for the update brighteyez. FX that this is the lucky cycle!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I agree I had every symptom under the sun and creamy CM and will find out tomorrow if af arrives or not and even last month I had a triphasic chart and no pregnancy so unfortunately it really is true it's not over til she arrives whereas with my bfp with my 2 year old no dip no triphasic chart and pregnant! 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> This Maybe tmi but after I had a bm the cramping eased up. so maybe just constipated?
> I haven't tracked any temps but maybe I should start? I've kept a log of my periods and when we have done the deed
> 
> This may not be a response you want, but I have small ovarian cysts (not pcos and supposedly not affecting my fetility) and often have the pain you described, esp. on the left hip bone. Gas and constipation can make it feel worse, and strenuous lifting causes sever pain. Hope you don't go through anything like I am as it's not fun. Then again, sometimes it's better to know what's wrong so you can treat it quickly and get back to normal.Click to expand...
> 
> So I went to the Dr today, they are going to do lots of test on me checking for vitamin D , hemaglobin for diabetes, and an overall check because they said my thyroid is enlarged and if it's not a thyroid problem which it may be, if not they are going to see if I have pcos?Click to expand...

I hope that it is nothing serious and that you'll get a clean bill of health! 
Let us know how it went with dr :hugs:



brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow.
> Baby dust to you all and H&H9months. :dust:

:dance: 7 fertilized!!!! That is sooooo cool... FX Brighteyez! This is it I can feel it! You'll be pregnant so soon not even funny!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:



wantingagirl said:


> Yeah I agree I had every symptom under the sun and creamy CM and will find out tomorrow if af arrives or not and even last month I had a triphasic chart and no pregnancy so unfortunately it really is true it's not over til she arrives whereas with my bfp with my 2 year old no dip no triphasic chart and pregnant!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!

FX she stays away! :af:


----------



## mdscpa

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow.
> Baby dust to you all and H&H9months. :dust:

FX brighteyez..... Be waiting for your next update :coffee: :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl, i just checked your chart so sorry for the temp drop....

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck to the ladies in the TWW and the ladies waiting to enter the lovely wait :haha:

So I have been cramping since 2dpo and on the eve of 2dpo, it was BAD. I cried from it. Never had that before. And for the last 3 days, I have lower back pains (mostly on the left) and lower left side cramping. Maybe the egg was/is making its way through my tube...? Who's knows! But my chart is better than EVER! Ive never had temps that were above ALL my pre-O temps before 5-6dpo and this cycle they're ALL higher from the very start! :). FX sooo tight! I will be amazed if I see a bfp and honestly, I have a great feeling this cycle! I actually kinda hope my temp dips tomorrow and then jumps up again the next day to start a triphasic pattern...lol. Or it can just keep going up..thats nice too! I am very excited to see how this tww ends. FX! Also my cm has increased as of this a.m...its still very creamy and thick but there's alot, alot of it and my boobs hurt soo bad! If u look up "hHcg" on google, ull see why many women experience symptoms as early as 1dpo. This hormone starts being produced the moment the egg is fertilized. That answers alot of questions I've had! I knew the hHcg is why many women get early results on frer but I wasn't sure how soon it started to build up so I thought I'd share that with those of you who don't know :). Anyway, I'm going to test 8dpo with a cheapie and if my temp is high 10 dpo, I'll be testing with frer. I'm almost wondering if I never truly had a GOOD O because of the late rises every single cycle, until now, and the pains I had this time were more intense then usual O pains. Idk if the good O thing makes sense to u ladies but its just a theory. :haha: Either way, BFP or not, I do think the change in my chart this cycle may be a great fertility sign and has me hopeful that maybe my body's more fruitful now. Fx for a very open tube!! :)
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Jess how are you doing?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I'd suggest you not to symptom spot. Most symptoms you'll get are due to hormones that are both present to pregnant and non-pregnant women. Just try to log everything you have in FF... However, having a high temps on your 2nd week of LP is a great indicator that you might be pregnant although not 100% accurate...
> 
> The only symptom i had that is SOOOOO different was sleepiness although i didnt relate it to pregnancy prior to my :bfp:

lol as u know, this is much easier said than done! symptom spotting is way too addicting to NOT do it! :haha: I try month after month not to symptom spot but we all seem to no matter what! Ugh! Lol. 
Something such as intense or dull cramping and lower back pain can be great signs tho! The rest are all sucky signs! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow.
> Baby dust to you all and H&H9months. :dust:

yay!! 7 fertilized!!! I have a great feeling for you!! Make sure u have lots of rest during your TWW! :) FX! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you not to symptom spot. Most symptoms you'll get are due to hormones that are both present to pregnant and non-pregnant women. Just try to log everything you have in FF... However, having a high temps on your 2nd week of LP is a great indicator that you might be pregnant although not 100% accurate...
> 
> The only symptom i had that is SOOOOO different was sleepiness although i didnt relate it to pregnancy prior to my :bfp:
> 
> lol as u know, this is much easier said than done! symptom spotting is way too addicting to NOT do it! :haha: I try month after month not to symptom spot but we all seem to no matter what! Ugh! Lol.
> Something such as intense or dull cramping and lower back pain can be great signs tho! The rest are all sucky signs! :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: you are right easier said that done but i managed this cycle :happydance: I just log the symptoms and never think anything about it. I just tried to relax and see what happens...


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just realized my temps are usually 97.6-97.7 this dpo and its already at 98.02 and MOST cycles, it takes until 8dpo or later to hit this temp and my pre-o temps were lower too so its actually gone up quite a bit. I'm so excited to have a nice looking chart RIGHT after O lol...if u couldn't tell :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I like what your temps are doing this cycle... Been studying your previous charts as well so i have something to compare...


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you not to symptom spot. Most symptoms you'll get are due to hormones that are both present to pregnant and non-pregnant women. Just try to log everything you have in FF... However, having a high temps on your 2nd week of LP is a great indicator that you might be pregnant although not 100% accurate...
> 
> The only symptom i had that is SOOOOO different was sleepiness although i didnt relate it to pregnancy prior to my :bfp:
> 
> lol as u know, this is much easier said than done! symptom spotting is way too addicting to NOT do it! :haha: I try month after month not to symptom spot but we all seem to no matter what! Ugh! Lol.
> Something such as intense or dull cramping and lower back pain can be great signs tho! The rest are all sucky signs! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: you are right easier said that done but i managed this cycle :happydance: I just log the symptoms and never think anything about it. I just tried to relax and see what happens...Click to expand...

Right! This is what I was trying to do this cycle but if you could feel these cramps/the pressure I have...its something you wouldn't be able to ignore. Even when we're out and my minds not even thinking about ttc, I cant ignore the cramps ive been having. I really can't wait for this tww to pass! The cramps are mostly on my left side and sry if TMI but I have a constant urge to poo and I read that can happen in the tww and can be a sign. We'll see. Ive never had cramping like this except for RIGHT when AF starts. Come on TWW, fly by please!! :haha: 
I do have an u/s tomorrow so I can ask them to check if I have a cyst that could be causing this pressure and cramping. I hope not but thankfully I only have a day until I find out! Then I have blood work this weekend and then we'll be starting with a specialist and applying for IVF grants and such once the normal testing is done if no bfp this cycle. Hopefully my bfp will be here no later than March! :)


----------



## mdscpa

That's great Mary.... I'm not saying you can't just ignore/notice them coz that's impossible. My cramping continued post O and i remember when someone asked me here what my symptoms so far i told them i felt cramps that is so strong that i usually feel before or on :af: FX the same thing is happenning to you. When i felt that kind of cramps though i was worried sick that maybe it's the cysts our doc mentioned during my july cycle.... Of course, i was hopeful but tried not to relate them to pregnancy before we took hpt...


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> That's great Mary.... I'm not saying you can't just ignore/notice them coz that's impossible. My cramping continued post O and i remember when someone asked me here what my symptoms so far i told them i felt cramps that is so strong that i usually feel before or on :af: FX the same thing is happenning to you. When i felt that kind of cramps though i was worried sick that maybe it's the cysts our doc mentioned during my july cycle.... Of course, i was hopeful but tried not to relate them to pregnancy before we took hpt...

This is the exact same concern I have about the cramps and u described it just like me and its turned out to be a good thing! :) I have my u/s to rule that out tomorrow! Omg this excites me! FX for a BFP!!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary I am just moving right along. I have no idea if I ovulated or not and I have no clue if there was even any soerm up there waiting for the egg if I did. Hubby was unable to finish on Monday night and wound up doing his thing in a cup for me to inject up there on Wednesday morning. I don't known if I did that right though so who knows.


----------



## Jrepp

If I put in a few more mock temps at my normal post o range, it does say that I ovulated on Tuesday.


----------



## cutieq

Good luck Jess and Mary! AF is finally gone. Got several days before O but I'm loading up on water, vitamins and tea and getting in a lot of bd practice!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary I am just moving right along. I have no idea if I ovulated or not and I have no clue if there was even any soerm up there waiting for the egg if I did. Hubby was unable to finish on Monday night and wound up doing his thing in a cup for me to inject up there on Wednesday morning. I don't known if I did that right though so who knows.

I bet you did it just fine! :) I hate when dh has that issue at O time! It hardly ever happens but when it has, i was def let down. I'm sorry :-\. As for the self insemination, as long as u pushed it in your vagina, at least some of the sperm def went to the right place! Its very hard to mess that up and u used the sperm immediately so it was nice and fresh! If you do that again in the future, lay down for about 20-30mins after with your butt up. Docs have women do it after IUI as well and it helps to guide the sperm to your cervix and gives it more time to travel down the right path before we stand up and a bunch pores out, u know? Regardless, at least some of the soldiers made it up there to do their job, I'm sure! I read ur post the other day about you feeling very moist after so i figured id throw the "butt on a pillow" idea out there. I think you have good odds and it does look like u O'ed. Fx!!! I really hope we both get our bfps this cycle with our very healthy forever babies nice and snug in our wombs :) FX! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> If I put in a few more mock temps at my normal post o range, it does say that I ovulated on Tuesday.

I am 99% sure u O'ed 2 days ago. It def looks like a fallback rise today. We'll know tomorrow but I definitely think you already Oed. Usually the second say of peak fertility is O day and ur chart, positive opk and your second peak day all happened Tues. Even though dh didn't finish Monday night, some sperm could have still gotten up there. Did u BD at all on Sunday or Saturday? Ill have to peak at ur chart again..

EDIT-checked ur chart and I see u bd'ed Tues a.m and Sunday night so I def think ull be good! Yay! Don't count yourself out! This is your month! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Good luck Jess and Mary! AF is finally gone. Got several days before O but I'm loading up on water, vitamins and tea and getting in a lot of bd practice!

Good luck hun! Lots of water will def boost ur fertility! Decaf green tea is GREAT for EWCM. I used to drink it up until O and then I'd stop when I was fairly certain I had oed. Drinking it after O isn't safe while ttc, from what I read. Just incase you didn't already know :). I hope you get a nice and sticky bfp this cycle! Tons of dust your way!!


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Jess and Mary! AF is finally gone. Got several days before O but I'm loading up on water, vitamins and tea and getting in a lot of bd practice!
> 
> Good luck hun! Lots of water will def boost ur fertility! Decaf green tea is GREAT for EWCM. I used to drink it up until O and then I'd stop when I was fairly certain I had oed. Drinking it after O isn't safe while ttc, from what I read. Just incase you didn't already know :). I hope you get a nice and sticky bfp this cycle! Tons of dust your way!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Didn't know that. My plan is Pre-O: EPO, Green tea, Raspberry tea, water, b-complex and prenatals. Then Post-O: Raspberry tea (for lining), prenatals, b-complex and progesterone. Seems like a lot, but it's really not too bad! And it's seemed to be a winning recipe for us the past few cycles. DH takes Fertilaid for Men - seems to help his stamina and uhhh "amount of spermies." He's not the problem persay but I think he likes to know he's doing something too.

Sending that baby dust right back at ya!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I am hopping on to give another update. All 7 are still thriving. 4 @4cells, 1 @6cells, 1 @7cells and 1 @8cells. Transfer will be Sunday (5day) I am so thankful to God for his blessings. Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## cutieq

How exciting!!!!


----------



## starryjune

Ladies, my body is playing serious tricks on my mind. I am trying to chillax and keep reminding myself I'm only 4DPO and therefore it's not even possible implantation occurred, so there's no chance I could have symptoms indicating I'll get a BFP, but humor me as I tell you how mean my body is being. 
- Lots of creamy white odorless CM - abnormal for me
- Boobs hurt and are swollen
- Lots of lower back pain and some cramping
- Waves of nausea coupled with cravings for strong flavors like vinegar, sugar, sour, etc.
- Fatigue. Have been going to bed much earlier.

OK, done. I need to STOP and just let it all be. How are you all doing?


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Ladies, my body is playing serious tricks on my mind. I am trying to chillax and keep reminding myself I'm only 4DPO and therefore it's not even possible implantation occurred, so there's no chance I could have symptoms indicating I'll get a BFP, but humor me as I tell you how mean my body is being.
> - Lots of creamy white odorless CM - abnormal for me
> - Boobs hurt and are swollen
> - Lots of lower back pain and some cramping
> - Waves of nausea coupled with cravings for strong flavors like vinegar, sugar, sour, etc.
> - Fatigue. Have been going to bed much earlier.
> 
> OK, done. I need to STOP and just let it all be. How are you all doing?

implantation can actually happen as early as 3dpo :). They have found this in more recent research. Alot of people believe it can't happen before 6dpo but I had a bfp at 7dpo so I know I implanted earlier and ive seen women who were even being monitored by blood work and u/s for O and got VERY faint bfps at 6dpo so anything is possible ttc! And google "hHcg"...its a pregnancy hormone produced when sperm meet egg, before implantation, and this can cause very early symptoms so FX u have a BFP on the way! I know its frustrating having all these symptoms every TWW. I always seem to have new "symptoms" but anything out of the norm FOR YOU is always a potential sign :). FX for u! I just wanted to share that implantation has been proven to happen MOST LIKELY between 3-10dpo...sometimes 6-14dpo...it depends on the woman tho. Most healthcare providers will tell you its not possible still but ive learned many docs (in NH anyway) don't seem very up to date in the fertility field and I feel like I know much more than most of them fertility wise. Thats sad. Lol. Anyway, Good luck!!!

Also, I'm 5dpo and ive been having every symptom u mentioned above since 2dpo. I actually cried from lower back & left side pain the eve of 2dpo and since then its not as strong but the cramping hasn't fully left, which is very weird for me. Its actually been better the last hr or so so I'm hoping the pressure eases up. FX these are great signs for us!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Starryjune, ur chart looks good so far btw :). FX it keeps rising for that beautiful bfp!


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> Starryjune, ur chart looks good so far btw :). FX it keeps rising for that beautiful bfp!

FX so tight. My boobs are feeling really weird... clearly my hormones are cooperating with my hopes better this time around, so I'm hopeful I will get a BFP in the next few months. This month would just be so special for lots of reasons.


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ladies, my iPad is being stupid. I'll update when I get home.


----------



## mdscpa

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am hopping on to give another update. All 7 are still thriving. 4 @4cells, 1 @6cells, 1 @7cells and 1 @8cells. Transfer will be Sunday (5day) I am so thankful to God for his blessings. Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

This is so exciting!!!!! :happydance: all the good is about to happen....


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Starryjune, ur chart looks good so far btw :). FX it keeps rising for that beautiful bfp!
> 
> FX so tight. My boobs are feeling really weird... clearly my hormones are cooperating with my hopes better this time around, so I'm hopeful I will get a BFP in the next few months. This month would just be so special for lots of reasons.Click to expand...

I like the look of your chart june. FX it continues til your :bfp: :happydance::dance:

Like what Mary said, implantation can happen earlier than norm so you could have those PG symptoms early on. FX so tight.... :bfp:s coming to all the ladies here :happydance::wohoo::dust:


----------



## TTCHOPES

Hi all . . . . . . . First and foremost congrats on those :bfp: and to those that have explained their symptoms during the TWW sound super promising (a lot of the same ones that I had) . . . . . keeping my FX'd for you until you get your :bfp: . . . . For all you ladies for that matter . . . . . UPDATE: I got an unexpected BFP on CD 32 (which is a really long cycle for me BTW) and according to FF I was due for AF on CD 33 . . . . . . Usually stay between 26 and 28 days, other than August and September where I had mid cycle spotting . . . . . Which I think was due to BV which I was treated for at the End of August beginning of September . . . . . Not too sure how many DPO I was when I tested due to EWCM and Positive OPK again on CD 24 (after FF determined Ovulation on CD 18) . . . . . I'm thinking that I may have ovulated late due to having a terrible case of Bronchitis (prescribed Amoxicillin, Steroids and an Inhaler) . . . . . Not a fun time . . . . . still wasn't feeling quite up to the whole BD'ing thing but thought I should give it a shot when I started feeling a bit better . . . . . I did notice some severe pain on the left side on CD 24 (October 19th) which just about had me in tears . . . . (Possibly O pain????) . . . . . . On Sunday (October 25) CD 31, I experienced terrible moodiness, irrational moodiness, crying over the littlest things, felt irritated to the bone . . . horrible motion sickness while riding in the car and food aversions (I thought for a second, well this is weird but brushed it off and thought maybe round two of the Bronchitis is sneaking up on me) . . . Woke up on Monday feeling weird, a bit nauseas, Sore BB's. . . . . . went to local pharmacy and picked up a FRER and digital (more due to being a POAS addict) . . . . . . dipped the FRER and digital at the same time, got the faintest line on the FRER but Negative digital . . . . AF didn't show on CD 32 as expected . . . . took another FRER that day and the line was Definitely there . . . . . took a digital in the evening and it was Positive . . . . Confirmed on Wednesday October 29th by Blood Test with Beta of 60 @ an emergency room visit due to horrible UTI symptoms (urine was super diluted to chugging water before going and my symptoms were minimized) . . . . . Based on Ovulation on 10/19, I would have been 10 dpo . . . . . have had a heck of a time getting into see a doctor due to Insurance (which Thank Goodness is all straight now) . . . . . . Have my first OB visit on November 10th, 2014 . . . . . Recap of Symptoms: Tender BB's, food aversions, overly emotional, dry mouth, frequent frequent urination, heightened sense of smell, pelvic discomfort at the hip bone, increased urge to :sex: . . . . . WHAT I DID DO DIFFERENT THIS MONTH: Used OPK's, took Pre Natal Vitamins, Took Vitamin B6, Iron, Milk Thistle, Used a Probiotic for PH balance . . . . . Used Pre-Seed . . . . I tried my best at Temping (which I did notice an increase in Temp after Possible O on CD 18 but who knows because then again I was sick) . . . . I am so sorry for the book . . . . I have not been on here for a while and wanted to catch up!!!!!


----------



## Querida87

TTCHOPES - congrats on your :BFP: :happydance: Thanks for the info on your winning system; I'm sure it will help those of us who are still TTC


----------



## WunnaBubba2

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am hopping on to give another update. All 7 are still thriving. 4 @4cells, 1 @6cells, 1 @7cells and 1 @8cells. Transfer will be Sunday (5day) I am so thankful to God for his blessings. Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

:happydance: Such wonderful news!!! You are in my prayers and your IVF will be successful as He intends it to be :)

Cannot wait for your next update!!



cutieq said:


> Good luck Jess and Mary! AF is finally gone. Got several days before O but I'm loading up on water, vitamins and tea and getting in a lot of bd practice!

:wohoo: BNGT
FX for you Dani!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well ladies, I got my dip that I wanted today lol. Now lets just hope it goes back up tomorrow as I'm hoping! :) FX! My back pain has eased up and now I'm just getting random pinches on the left side. I go for my ultrasound today so ill know if I just have a cyst or if there's actually a chance a bfp is coming. FX FX FX!!!!

I hope you all have an amazing day and lots of :dust: to everyone!

Good luck on Sunday brighteyez! Ill be praying for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTChopes- congrats on ur bfp! That pain you described on cd 24 sounds exactly like what ive been feeling. I cried like a baby and I'm pretty tolerant to pain. Thanks for leaving me with some extra hope! :) H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations ttchopes.

Good luck Mary and brighteyez and starry xx


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well ladies, I got my dip that I wanted today lol. Now lets just hope it goes back up tomorrow as I'm hoping! :) FX! My back pain has eased up and now I'm just getting random pinches on the left side. I go for my ultrasound today so ill know if I just have a cyst or if there's actually a chance a bfp is coming. FX FX FX!!!!
> 
> I hope you all have an amazing day and lots of :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Good luck on Sunday brighteyez! Ill be praying for you!

Woooooooo!!!!!!! Look at that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I read dips usually happen the day AFTER implantation so FX this is an ID! Lol :) If I could guess, id really think yest COULD have been implantation from all the aches and cramping but I guess frer will have an answer for me in just a few days. FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well ladies, I got my dip that I wanted today lol. Now lets just hope it goes back up tomorrow as I'm hoping! :) FX! My back pain has eased up and now I'm just getting random pinches on the left side. I go for my ultrasound today so ill know if I just have a cyst or if there's actually a chance a bfp is coming. FX FX FX!!!!
> 
> I hope you all have an amazing day and lots of :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Good luck on Sunday brighteyez! Ill be praying for you!

FX Mary! I'm still following you on here :)
Cannot wait for your BFP

I hope all goes well with your ultrasound later.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats TTCHOPES!!!! :happydance:

Mary, that dip is promising!!!!! FX for a temp rise tomorrow and beyond.... I'm with you in this journey :hugs:

:dust: to you, Jess, June, cheryl, brighteyez, querida and all that i may have forgotten...


----------



## Jrepp

Ugh! My stupid iPad keeps freezing when I am typing! The way I did the insemination was to suck up the liquid into a 3 ml syringe and then release the fluid right up against my cervix. The goal was as close to the os as I could get, but I know that it was literally right on my cervix. We normally do it at night and then I just go to sleep so the little spermies have a while to try to get in.

We were able to bd on Sunday night and I did the insemination on Tuesday morning, so it is possible. We hit O and O-2..... So 2 out of the 3 best days. Only time will tell!


----------



## Jrepp

starryjune said:


> Ladies, my body is playing serious tricks on my mind. I am trying to chillax and keep reminding myself I'm only 4DPO and therefore it's not even possible implantation occurred, so there's no chance I could have symptoms indicating I'll get a BFP, but humor me as I tell you how mean my body is being.
> - Lots of creamy white odorless CM - abnormal for me
> - Boobs hurt and are swollen
> - Lots of lower back pain and some cramping
> - Waves of nausea coupled with cravings for strong flavors like vinegar, sugar, sour, etc.
> - Fatigue. Have been going to bed much earlier.
> 
> OK, done. I need to STOP and just let it all be. How are you all doing?

The body actually produces a hormone called the early pregnancy hormone right after fertilization occurs. It signals to the body to start producing some other hormones. Some women are sensitive to hormone changes in their bodies and will get early symptoms of pregnancy due to the egg being fertilized. Hopefully that is what is happening in your case.


----------



## Jrepp

Latreace I am so excited for you, I have been watching your videos on YouTube and can't wait to hear the results from your transfer. You go to shadygrove right? Was it hard to get into?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay for crosshairs, Jess!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCHOPES

@starryjune . . . . . . I definitely started noticing crazy things going on with my body right after pain on the left side on CD 24 Sunday 10/19 . . . . Sore BB's a couple days after what I suspect was "O" Pain and the real Extreme Moodiness started the following weekend . . . . . I could not stand to be around myself . . . . I started feeling Nauseas (Motion Sickness) Sunday the 26th . . . . Which if you calculate it based on what I think was O pain, then I would have been 7 maybe 8 dpo . . . . I got my faint faint positive on the FRER on 8-9 DPO . . . . . So I know that feeling early symptoms is totally viable and anyone that says that is too early, I know that they are mad . . . . . lol . . . . . each woman's body is different for sure . . . I have everything crossed for you starryjune


----------



## TTCHOPES

Btw my name is Liz . . . . . . . I see some names on here and am driving myself Mad trying to figure out who is who . . . . .


----------



## starryjune

Jrepp said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, my body is playing serious tricks on my mind. I am trying to chillax and keep reminding myself I'm only 4DPO and therefore it's not even possible implantation occurred, so there's no chance I could have symptoms indicating I'll get a BFP, but humor me as I tell you how mean my body is being.
> - Lots of creamy white odorless CM - abnormal for me
> - Boobs hurt and are swollen
> - Lots of lower back pain and some cramping
> - Waves of nausea coupled with cravings for strong flavors like vinegar, sugar, sour, etc.
> - Fatigue. Have been going to bed much earlier.
> 
> OK, done. I need to STOP and just let it all be. How are you all doing?
> 
> The body actually produces a hormone called the early pregnancy hormone right after fertilization occurs. It signals to the body to start producing some other hormones. Some women are sensitive to hormone changes in their bodies and will get early symptoms of pregnancy due to the egg being fertilized. Hopefully that is what is happening in your case.Click to expand...

I feel even weirder today. With the addition of feeling really light-headed and out of it, despite a solid night of sleep. And I keep burping... my breasts hurt even more. This is either some nasty, early PMS or my body is trying to make a little sweet pea!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, my body is playing serious tricks on my mind. I am trying to chillax and keep reminding myself I'm only 4DPO and therefore it's not even possible implantation occurred, so there's no chance I could have symptoms indicating I'll get a BFP, but humor me as I tell you how mean my body is being.
> - Lots of creamy white odorless CM - abnormal for me
> - Boobs hurt and are swollen
> - Lots of lower back pain and some cramping
> - Waves of nausea coupled with cravings for strong flavors like vinegar, sugar, sour, etc.
> - Fatigue. Have been going to bed much earlier.
> 
> OK, done. I need to STOP and just let it all be. How are you all doing?
> 
> The body actually produces a hormone called the early pregnancy hormone right after fertilization occurs. It signals to the body to start producing some other hormones. Some women are sensitive to hormone changes in their bodies and will get early symptoms of pregnancy due to the egg being fertilized. Hopefully that is what is happening in your case.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel even weirder today. With the addition of feeling really light-headed and out of it, despite a solid night of sleep. And I keep burping... my breasts hurt even more. This is either some nasty, early PMS or my body is trying to make a little sweet pea!!Click to expand...

Plus your temp looks good!!! 
Fx for a sweet pea bfp!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## starryjune

I think I am simply getting sick with a virus... I have a sore throat now with congestion and coughing, the chills, achy. Dammit.


----------



## Wishing1010

starryjune said:


> I think I am simply getting sick with a virus... I have a sore throat now with congestion and coughing, the chills, achy. Dammit.

This can also occur prior to BFP!!!


----------



## starryjune

Wishing1010 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> I think I am simply getting sick with a virus... I have a sore throat now with congestion and coughing, the chills, achy. Dammit.
> 
> This can also occur prior to BFP!!!Click to expand...

Really?? Yikes, I need to not get my hopes up...


----------



## Jrepp

Omg what a day! I'm hiding in the teachers lounge!


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> Omg what a day! I'm hiding in the teachers lounge!

Oh Jess don't tell me you've had more work craziness!!


----------



## Jrepp

Every day!! I literally spent all morning preventing 2 second graders from fighting and now a third second grader is whining like a baby because he has to do his work although 5 minutes before he was running around having a great time not doing what he was supposed to do


----------



## mdscpa

TTCHOPES said:


> Btw my name is Liz . . . . . . . I see some names on here and am driving myself Mad trying to figure out who is who . . . . .

Hi Liz... Im Daphne btw... Others are as follows:

Cutieq - Dani
Wunnabunna - Pamela
Wishing - Kenna
aidensmommy - Mary
Jrepp - Jess
melewen - Cheryl

And many more :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> I think I am simply getting sick with a virus... I have a sore throat now with congestion and coughing, the chills, achy. Dammit.
> 
> This can also occur prior to BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Yikes, I need to not get my hopes up...Click to expand...

Praying for your sweet pea in a few days,.....

:happydance::dust:


----------



## Querida87

And I'm Brianna! Thanks Daphne! You're making it easier for those of us who are trying to connect on a more personal level. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Querida87 said:


> And I'm Brianna! Thanks Daphne! You're making it easier for those of us who are trying to connect on a more personal level. :hugs:

Hello Brianna!!!!! :friends::hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, that temp had my hopes up this cycle.... 

FX we see your :bfp: announcements in no time...

:wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! :) My temps (and crazy cramps!) have me feeling really good about this cycle too. All my post O temps are higher than usual and yesterdays dip followed by todays spike def looks good, so far. FX it stays up nice and high for a bfp!
Since yest, my cm, although a bit creamy, its actually very dry. I'm never dry like this except the day before AF is expected to arrive. Its making me think maybe my progesterone is higher. I'm suppose to go for my 7dpo bloods today or tomorrow cuz I may just go on 8dpo but need to find out if the lab is open in wkends. We'll see. FX for a bfp in a couple/few days!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Every day!! I literally spent all morning preventing 2 second graders from fighting and now a third second grader is whining like a baby because he has to do his work although 5 minutes before he was running around having a great time not doing what he was supposed to do

oh geesh. This sounds like some of aidens classmates when I go as a parent aid for the day to help out in the class. Its sad how so many people don't teach their kids right from wrong. I mean, of course kids are going to act up but when its that bad, its pretty clear the parents aren't doing much to help. Have you spoken with the parents? I'm sorry you have to go through this all the time :-\. Life would be amazing if people could actually ENJOY they're work, u know?! I love you Jess. Keep ur head up, as u always do. Our bfps are next! 
I see you did O when we thought. I think u have great chances! FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, I love ur siggy! "hoping to cook more than a turkey this holiday season!"..thats the cutest thing ever! I hope you get a nice snug bun in the oven this cycle! What an amazing holiday surprise it would be! :) FX!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome Brianna! I'm Mary :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks Daphne! :) My temps (and crazy cramps!) have me feeling really good about this cycle too. All my post O temps are higher than usual and yesterdays dip followed by todays spike def looks good, so far. FX it stays up nice and high for a bfp!
> Since yest, my cm, although a bit creamy, its actually very dry. I'm never dry like this except the day before AF is expected to arrive. Its making me think maybe my progesterone is higher. I'm suppose to go for my 7dpo bloods today or tomorrow cuz I may just go on 8dpo but need to find out if the lab is open in wkends. We'll see. FX for a bfp in a couple/few days!! :)

Oh, i hope they're open so you'll get some answers.... Anything new is a good sign.... FX this is it and you're next after Kenna and Liz. :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Mary. I seriously want this to be a crazy happy holiday!

Your temp looks beautiful btw


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi everyone, I'm Amy, well just dropping in to follow up, I had gotten some tests back and everything was normal except I had a vitamin D deficiency! Hopefully that helps. In the meantime, ever since that uncomfortable pain on my right side Monday I've just been feeling a small pinch or like I'm being poked or something on my right side. Not really many symptoms so far . I did wake up in the middle of the night choking on my own drool lol! And now I'm just having white discharge and gas but that's it.


----------



## starryjune

Good morning and happy weekend, ladies!

Well, my temp dropped a bit this a.m., although I recorded it using an estimator... woke up an hour earlier and it was 97.7, then went back to bed for 3 hours, took it and it was 98.4. The estimator said to record 97.87, so I am down only a touch from yesterday. Not even worth a thought in my mind. I think I have a touch of a virus so, whatever.

I am now 6DPO and I read that it's most likely to get that dip between 7 and 8DPO in women who got BFPs, so fingers crossed I do, but then I want to see a BIG rise, body!!

Last night I had a few instances of sharp pains in my left breast only - like, very painful and creepy. I think I had these when my breasts were first developing, so I am taking this as a good sign that at least I have some I-want-to-be-pregnant hormones charging through me.

Less dizzy so far today, though that only kicked in yesterday when I was active, walking into work and then throughout the day till I was home and resting. Sitting in a chair covered in blankets right now ;) 

Eager to see some updates and hopefully some BFPs in the upcoming week. I'm talking directly to you, Mary ;)

:dust:For all!


----------



## mdscpa

Your temp is still great.... It looks like it's making a staircase pattern which is usually seen on :bfp: charts.. :happydance:

Fx :dust:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> Your temp is still great.... It looks like it's making a staircase pattern which is usually seen on :bfp: charts.. :happydance:
> 
> Fx :dust:

Yes... trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I can tell you with no stretch of my imagination, my body has never felt this way. FX!


----------



## mdscpa

I understand.... Sometimes our body signals us beforehand the possiblity that we are carrying and we just cant ignore it especially when its out of ordinary... FX we get good news in a week. BTW, where are you from? I noticed you update your chart very late :haha: been waiting for ages :rofl:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> I understand.... Sometimes our body signals us beforehand the possiblity that we are carrying and we just cant ignore it especially when its out of ordinary... FX we get good news in a week. BTW, where are you from? I noticed you update your chart very late :haha: been waiting for ages :rofl:

LOL... I'm in California, so I temp around 6:15 PST but don't log in here until later in the morning ;) If you're chart-stalking (which is totally fine!), I enter the temp around 7 PST on my commute to work, or 9-10ish on weekends when I am laaaaaaazy. My breasts are very sore today, concentrated pain on the sides, like they are bruised. Good sign, too, right?!


----------



## starryjune

Yep, obsessing a bit.

It just occurred to me and DH that it's entirely possible I am especially sensitive to any hormonal changes and that I could indeed be feeling an oncoming BFP very early. Why? I have bipolar disorder and hypersensitive to any change in my usual constitution. He is VERY excited about this cycle... asks what my temp is/how I feel first thing every day. And amazingly, my mood has been very stable since going off my meds (which I shouldn't take while pregnant, so I decided to go off them before to see how I do). I think fulfilling this greater purpose is what I need - no more time to be so self-focused and all.


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I understand.... Sometimes our body signals us beforehand the possiblity that we are carrying and we just cant ignore it especially when its out of ordinary... FX we get good news in a week. BTW, where are you from? I noticed you update your chart very late :haha: been waiting for ages :rofl:
> 
> LOL... I'm in California, so I temp around 6:15 PST but don't log in here until later in the morning ;) If you're chart-stalking (which is totally fine!), I enter the temp around 7 PST on my commute to work, or 9-10ish on weekends when I am laaaaaaazy. My breasts are very sore today, concentrated pain on the sides, like they are bruised. Good sign, too, right?!Click to expand...

I'll take note of your time :haha: 

Side boob pains means you have progesterone dominance which also means you Oed... :happydance.... 

Note on dips from 8,9 and 10dpo this is the average days of implantation. But it doesnt necessarily mean you should see a dip if your temps go up high from this dates and stayed high pass them it could possibly mean you're PG.. Can't wait... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Amy, well just dropping in to follow up, I had gotten some tests back and everything was normal except I had a vitamin D deficiency! Hopefully that helps. In the meantime, ever since that uncomfortable pain on my right side Monday I've just been feeling a small pinch or like I'm being poked or something on my right side. Not really many symptoms so far . I did wake up in the middle of the night choking on my own drool lol! And now I'm just having white discharge and gas but that's it.

I'm very glad that your tests came back normal!!! Go get some sun to help with your vit D. If the weather is right treat yourself to a pamper day next to a pool :)

I cannot wait for more updates and hopefully your BFP will come as well!



starryjune said:


> Good morning and happy weekend, ladies!
> 
> Well, my temp dropped a bit this a.m., although I recorded it using an estimator... woke up an hour earlier and it was 97.7, then went back to bed for 3 hours, took it and it was 98.4. The estimator said to record 97.87, so I am down only a touch from yesterday. Not even worth a thought in my mind. I think I have a touch of a virus so, whatever.
> 
> I am now 6DPO and I read that it's most likely to get that dip between 7 and 8DPO in women who got BFPs, so fingers crossed I do, but then I want to see a BIG rise, body!!
> 
> Last night I had a few instances of sharp pains in my left breast only - like, very painful and creepy. I think I had these when my breasts were first developing, so I am taking this as a good sign that at least I have some I-want-to-be-pregnant hormones charging through me.
> 
> Less dizzy so far today, though that only kicked in yesterday when I was active, walking into work and then throughout the day till I was home and resting. Sitting in a chair covered in blankets right now ;)
> 
> Eager to see some updates and hopefully some BFPs in the upcoming week. I'm talking directly to you, Mary ;)
> 
> :dust:For all!

FX I hope you get your BFP! Your temps are looking great!
I'm glad dh is so into your tww as well. It makes it easier if they are on board as well :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow Laetrice (sorry if I spelled your name wrong) :hugs: :hugs:
You are in my thoughts and prayers!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I have read your blog Jess and i feel sorry that you're having trouble what to do next. FX you get your :bfp: this cycle...

Also, i know everything looks normal between you and DH i still recommend you trying some supplements, FERTILAID, they are herbal so maybe they will help you both. Maybe you can both try those products.


----------



## mrsbreen

So my period isn't due for another 7 days ugh. All day since this morning my mouth has been filling up with saliva, I have never had this happen before! Anyone experience this?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> So my period isn't due for another 7 days ugh. All day since this morning my mouth has been filling up with saliva, I have never had this happen before! Anyone experience this?

I cannot get the tracker on my phone to open at the moment so that I can check, but I think it was round about 8 dpo that I had excess saliva... Got my BFP 10dpo :)

Fx and lots of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Great temp today Mary :wohoo::happydance:

FX temps keep on listening to you and us :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

:happydance: woohooo, Mary!!!!! BFP will def be here soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Nice high temp today Mary!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! Once again I was VERY shocked to see my temp! This looks just like the 'Average' bfp chart so far!! FX! I really think this may be it...that cramping was sooo intense and hasn't even completely gone away! 
I go for my 7dpo bloods today between 1-5pm. I'm really 8dpo but they said it won't make a difference. I just wanted to go a day late cuz of the big surge I clearly had. :). Hopefully ill get a call from the doc tomorrow about both the u/s and b/w. 
one of my bffs just gave birth the night before last so we'll be heading up to see that beautiful baby girl shortly as well :). I am so happy for her! I thought id be all emotional but I'm happy. We'll see how I feel after I watch her being a mommy tho. Ugh come on bfp, JUST COME ALREADY! I want to be able to enjoy ALL of life again! I hate being scared that going certain places might put me in a slump :-\ anyway, i will catch up with u ladies in a bit! I hope we see lots of BFP's this month again, including mine! :) FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Mary, I can't wait to hear the news from your doc's office most importantly your :bfp: announcements!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

WHOAH!!!! Great temps Jess and June!!!!! Are we seeing 3 :bfp:s in a row again? 

Mary, Jess and June FX for all of you..

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## mrsbreen

Mdscpa- just checked my tracker, I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated but according to my tracker I started having saliva at 7dpo, we just banged a bunch between cycle day 14- CD 24.


----------



## mrsbreen

And my cycle is usually 31-35 days long. I think it depends on how many days are in the month for me


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> Mdscpa- just checked my tracker, I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated but according to my tracker I started having saliva at 7dpo, we just banged a bunch between cycle day 14- CD 24.

FX that you had :sex: at the right time :)
I got my tracker on my phone to work (had to re-install it) and yes, it was on 8dpo that I got the excess saliva.

I hope this is a positive symptom for you!! :dust:


----------



## mrsbreen

Hehe whoops I mean wunnabubba2 lol . I hope hope so


----------



## mrsbreen

WunnaBubba2 was this the symptoms with the bfp you got last month?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> WunnaBubba2 was this the symptoms with the bfp you got last month?

Yes, it was the first time that I ever got that during my tww and then BFP.
The other thing I got was an extreme pimple break out on my chin then jawline (they have not stopped yet :dohh: ). Also on the night of 6dpo at 22h30pm I had very very strong af cramps. I thought the witch would be punching me right out of bed. That was different for 1 because it was only 6dpo (too early for af) and 2 because I normally only cramp after af has already arrived. 
The cramps "finished" of during the day 7dpo so I'm thinking that implantation happened somewhere round about there.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsbreen

The only thing I noticed so far is gas, peeing more often, weird bubbly feeling on my belly randomly for a couple seconds mostly at night, which could be normal things. And the saliva too.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have my FX for you Mrsbreen!!! 
Will you test early or wait it out?


----------



## mdscpa

FX for you mrsbeen...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsbreen

Today my nipples are itchy and not as much saliva as yesterday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl:
Sorry for laughing but itchy boobs are pregnancy symptoms for both Daphne (mdscpa) and myself

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,*

Hope everyone is well!*

I have completed transfer. 2 embryos were transferred successfully. A picture is attached. Now the wait begins. Thanks for all the love and support! So I am sitting here chilling.


----------



## brighteyez73

Embies
 



Attached Files:







20141109_114713.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mdscpa

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,*
> 
> Hope everyone is well!*
> 
> I have completed transfer. 2 embryos were transferred successfully. A picture is attached. Now the wait begins. Thanks for all the love and support! So I am sitting here chilling.


Where's the photo: :haha: Guess pregnancy brain is at work already.. :haha:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! Once again I was VERY shocked to see my temp! This looks just like the 'Average' bfp chart so far!! FX! I really think this may be it...that cramping was sooo intense and hasn't even completely gone away!
> I go for my 7dpo bloods today between 1-5pm. I'm really 8dpo but they said it won't make a difference. I just wanted to go a day late cuz of the big surge I clearly had. :). Hopefully ill get a call from the doc tomorrow about both the u/s and b/w.
> one of my bffs just gave birth the night before last so we'll be heading up to see that beautiful baby girl shortly as well :). I am so happy for her! I thought id be all emotional but I'm happy. We'll see how I feel after I watch her being a mommy tho. Ugh come on bfp, JUST COME ALREADY! I want to be able to enjoy ALL of life again! I hate being scared that going certain places might put me in a slump :-\ anyway, i will catch up with u ladies in a bit! I hope we see lots of BFP's this month again, including mine! :) FX!!

FX that this is it!!! <3 <3


----------



## mdscpa

So so so happy for you Latreace... :happydance:

Can't wait to hear your :bfp: and possibly multiples. 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> WHOAH!!!! Great temps Jess and June!!!!! Are we seeing 3 :bfp:s in a row again?
> 
> Mary, Jess and June FX for all of you..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:​

Yeah, my temps and the fact that my boobs hurt so much more and in a different way and lot of other things are making me really wonder if THIS is the month!! We certainly could not have timed BD much better... but then again anything can happen at this point. The fact that I have not felt implantation nor gotten the dip and rise makes me think maybe it's a BFN, BUT... I read that in all charts, those with the dip between days 7 and 8 were most likely to happen in BFP. So, ladies please pray, send baby dust, etc... I am on 7DPO. Hoping to see a dip tomorrow morning, then a big rise! FX!!


----------



## mrsbreen

Laugh all you want if that's the case! I keep thinking there must be hair in my bra lol, Too bad there isn't a like button on here hehe. I hope to share good news with you ladies this week.


----------



## aidensmommy1

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,*
> 
> Hope everyone is well!*
> 
> I have completed transfer. 2 embryos were transferred successfully. A picture is attached. Now the wait begins. Thanks for all the love and support! So I am sitting here chilling.

yay congrats!! We plan to do two embryos as well if we need IVF :) LOTS of baby dust ur way! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

sn0wbunnie said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Once again I was VERY shocked to see my temp! This looks just like the 'Average' bfp chart so far!! FX! I really think this may be it...that cramping was sooo intense and hasn't even completely gone away!
> I go for my 7dpo bloods today between 1-5pm. I'm really 8dpo but they said it won't make a difference. I just wanted to go a day late cuz of the big surge I clearly had. :). Hopefully ill get a call from the doc tomorrow about both the u/s and b/w.
> one of my bffs just gave birth the night before last so we'll be heading up to see that beautiful baby girl shortly as well :). I am so happy for her! I thought id be all emotional but I'm happy. We'll see how I feel after I watch her being a mommy tho. Ugh come on bfp, JUST COME ALREADY! I want to be able to enjoy ALL of life again! I hate being scared that going certain places might put me in a slump :-\ anyway, i will catch up with u ladies in a bit! I hope we see lots of BFP's this month again, including mine! :) FX!!
> 
> FX that this is it!!! <3 <3Click to expand...

Its good to see that ur still here waiting for my bfp with me! :) How are you?! I haven't been on twitter much lately. I see ur having a girl!! Congrats! I hope your body's been good to you during ur pregnancy! I didn't get like any sickness or anything with aiden and I'm hoping for another good pregnancy but ill take any bad symptom for my sticky bean at this point! LOL.
Fx my temp stays up!! I kinda want it to dip tomorrow and then go back up lol. Itd look good I guess :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,*
> 
> Hope everyone is well!*
> 
> I have completed transfer. 2 embryos were transferred successfully. A picture is attached. Now the wait begins. Thanks for all the love and support! So I am sitting here chilling.

Thank you for sharing! FX that they both stick and that you get your BFP soon!!!! :hugs:
How long do you need to wait before you can test?



starryjune said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> WHOAH!!!! Great temps Jess and June!!!!! Are we seeing 3 :bfp:s in a row again?
> 
> Mary, Jess and June FX for all of you..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:​
> 
> Yeah, my temps and the fact that my boobs hurt so much more and in a different way and lot of other things are making me really wonder if THIS is the month!! We certainly could not have timed BD much better... but then again anything can happen at this point. The fact that I have not felt implantation nor gotten the dip and rise makes me think maybe it's a BFN, BUT... I read that in all charts, those with the dip between days 7 and 8 were most likely to happen in BFP. So, ladies please pray, send baby dust, etc... I am on 7DPO. Hoping to see a dip tomorrow morning, then a big rise! FX!!Click to expand...

FX for you! 
Your temps are looking amazing!



mrsbreen said:


> Laugh all you want if that's the case! I keep thinking there must be hair in my bra lol, Too bad there isn't a like button on here hehe. I hope to share good news with you ladies this week.

Many ladies have said to me before to use the thanks button as a like button. I would however also prefer a separate like button :)

FX and dust to all of you ladies currently in the tww or gearing up to o!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I am one of those ladies that uses the thanks button as a like button


----------



## cutieq

I can't wait to see the next round of BFPs come through!!

I start OPKs this week. Way early, but I'm ready to see my smiley face and BD like it's nobody's business!


----------



## cutieq

I need to move my temp time up to 5 am, so I can have an extra hour to let the progesterone sit to eliminate any discharge. Do you think it's a bad thing to switch testing time if I've been doing it at 6 all along? I guess I could just adjust the temp each day maybe?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> I can't wait to see the next round of BFPs come through!!
> 
> I start OPKs this week. Way early, but I'm ready to see my smiley face and BD like it's nobody's business!

You better make your bd our business so we can keep track of you :haha:
FX that she comes in a bit earlier as per your request :)


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the next round of BFPs come through!!
> 
> I start OPKs this week. Way early, but I'm ready to see my smiley face and BD like it's nobody's business!
> 
> You better make your bd our business so we can keep track of you :haha:
> FX that she comes in a bit earlier as per your request :)Click to expand...

It will be logged in my chart for your stalking. Gonna try to add in some morning and midday BD's to make sure all bases are covered. Rest up DH, I'm going for a BD record.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: Remember to carb load for the marathon ahead! :haha:
I cannot wait for your BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> I need to move my temp time up to 5 am, so I can have an extra hour to let the progesterone sit to eliminate any discharge. Do you think it's a bad thing to switch testing time if I've been doing it at 6 all along? I guess I could just adjust the temp each day maybe?

I guess it's ok if you adjust your waking up time since you haven't Oed yet but you have to stick to it til TWW...


FX Dani.... DH better be ready.... Guess you can beat my :sex: record now... :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

For those of you that took clomid....can you please go over what exactly you had to do, testing, meds and side effects please?


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,*
> 
> Hope everyone is well!*
> 
> I have completed transfer. 2 embryos were transferred successfully. A picture is attached. Now the wait begins. Thanks for all the love and support! So I am sitting here chilling.
> 
> Thank you for sharing! FX that they both stick and that you get your BFP soon!!!! :hugs:
> How long do you need to wait before you can test?
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> WHOAH!!!! Great temps Jess and June!!!!! Are we seeing 3 :bfp:s in a row again?
> 
> Mary, Jess and June FX for all of you..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:​Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my temps and the fact that my boobs hurt so much more and in a different way and lot of other things are making me really wonder if THIS is the month!! We certainly could not have timed BD much better... but then again anything can happen at this point. The fact that I have not felt implantation nor gotten the dip and rise makes me think maybe it's a BFN, BUT... I read that in all charts, those with the dip between days 7 and 8 were most likely to happen in BFP. So, ladies please pray, send baby dust, etc... I am on 7DPO. Hoping to see a dip tomorrow morning, then a big rise! FX!!Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you!
> Your temps are looking amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbreen said:
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want if that's the case! I keep thinking there must be hair in my bra lol, Too bad there isn't a like button on here hehe. I hope to share good news with you ladies this week.Click to expand...
> 
> Many ladies have said to me before to use the thanks button as a like button. I would however also prefer a separate like button :)
> 
> FX and dust to all of you ladies currently in the tww or gearing up to o!!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I have to wait until the 21st.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope it flies by to your BFP! Keep us updated if you experience any symptoms
FX! I have such a good feeling for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Jess here's my experience with clomid:

1. I was advised to take it for 5 days, either from CD2-6 or CD3-7. Took mine starting from CD4. Was prescribed to take 100mg lunch and 100mg at night. 
2. You need to get monitored as well to see if your eggs are responding well. They'll check measurements of your eggs.
3. After 5 days with slow egg growth, they put me on FSH SHOTS plus continued clomid for another 3/4 days (too much for my body caused me some cysts)
4. More scans to check the eggs. Then, gave me a trigger shot to release the eggs...
5. Was taking Metformin since start of period.
6. P4 test - progesterone or cd21 or 7dpo test 
7. Scan to check lining measurements - had thin lining
8. Was put on progesterone to help thicken the lining ( started at 3dpo ) prior to implantation.

Side Effects:
1. Headache
2. Body weakness
3. Difficulty of breathing
4. Dry CM
5. Late ovulation
6. Stronger cramps
7. Thin lining
8. Blurred Vision

Will add some more if i remember some. FX Jess....


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I hope it flies by to your BFP! Keep us updated if you experience any symptoms
> FX! I have such a good feeling for you!!! :hugs:

I will do! &#128522;


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> For those of you that took clomid....can you please go over what exactly you had to do, testing, meds and side effects please?

I had no testing with mine. doc said if BFP comes, come back for an ultrasound early in pregnancy to watch for ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome. I have my ultrasound on Wednesday. I took my clomid days 3-7 the first time, and says 9-13 this go round. Just goes to show that the days you take it can vary from doc to doc, but a BFP is still possible! :) 

My side effects were headache, dizziness, blurred vision, and hot flashes.


----------



## cutieq

Had a poas urge and got a solid smiley. How is that possible??


----------



## Querida87

Hi everyone!! Sorry to disappear; it's been a busy weekend. This is the one thread of all the threads I subscribed to that I'm too far behind in to try and catch up, so I'm just re-appearing and will try to be more faithful, lol. I have been having to wear a liner for the (TMI) large amounts of creamy cm over last few days. This may be due to taking 3000mg EPO daily?? My temp stays between 96.9 - 97.2 and my symptoms are as strong as ever. Hopefully I get an undeniable BFP before Tuesday at 3pm when my mirena comes out. Or maybe I'll get an ultrasound during mirena removal (for lost strings) and see a sticky bean or two. If not, I am very excited to start officially TTC!!


----------



## Querida87

Cutie - are you sure you already ovulated? If so, maybe you ovulated twice? BD and maybe you'll get TWO this time around? lol FX either way


----------



## cutieq

Querida87 said:


> Cutie - are you sure you already ovulated? If so, maybe you ovulated twice? BD and maybe you'll get TWO this time around? lol FX either way

I just stopped spotting from AF a couple of days ago. Seems way too soon for ovulation but I guess the solid just means I will ovulate in 2-3 days.


----------



## froggyfrog

I know that I don't post here, but jess I wanted to share my experience with letrozole(femara) I took it cd2-6 twice a day. It def made me ovulate. The only side effects were hot flashes and sweating at night. I have read that clomid can thin your lining and femara doesn't. I always had great lining during my scans. I would go in cd10 to check follies.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Had a poas urge and got a solid smiley. How is that possible??

Wow, you wanted early o and look what happens :haha:

Maybe you'll be like Daphne, get lots of smileys before actual o so that you can have enough :sex: for your sticky BFP!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ab75

Good luck brighteyez xx


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, this was a solid. No flashing at all. Super early but maybe I've got a tidal wave sized lh surge :rofl: I wouldn't mind an early o but this seems like a fluke. Maybe my body is gearing up to because of the epo. AF was also 5 days late for me last cycle. We're BD'ing anyway. 

Jess, nice temp.

Mary, I saw you had a drop this am. Hang in there! 

FX Latreace and all! (Still catching up)


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, FX it's not a fluke and you'll O in a few days. It's just so weird it gave you a solid face this early.... Or maybe just in time because you were 5 days late for your :af: due to progesterone... Anyways, i'm glad you started your marathon :haha:

Mary, i hope this is the implantation day for you, guess your body is starting to listen to you... FX temp will continue to rise tomorrow and beyond..... 

Jess, your temps look promising.... 



:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks daphne. I'm telling myself that it's linked to being late and the epo making me a little early. I told DH he's gonna have to push me because I wasn't mentally prepared to start the marathon so soon! This was just the stretching and warm up I thought :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

He better starts taking energy drinks... A ton of them everyday, :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Cutie you're gona wear your dh out lol. Remember he is working now, haha, get the energy drinks stocked up for him xx


----------



## starryjune

Good morning, hope you're all having a good Monday so far.

I have a bbt dilemma... I usually wake up at 6:15 and temp; this morning I woke up at 5 and had to pee, so I got up, took my temp. It was near baseline :(... Then I went right back to sleep and took it again at the usual time and it was up .7 degrees!! My usual temp range lately. So, which one, if any, do I record?? This is a crucial time in my cycle/charting. 

Ps- no symptoms if implantation though if the first bbt is more accurate, it could be cuz it happened yesterday without me feeling it or spotting. I'm so confused :(


----------



## cutieq

starryjune said:


> Good morning, hope you're all having a good Monday so far.
> 
> I have a bbt dilemma... I usually wake up at 6:15 and temp; this morning I woke up at 5 and had to pee, so I got up, took my temp. It was near baseline :(... Then I went right back to sleep and took it again at the usual time and it was up .7 degrees!! My usual temp range lately. So, which one, if any, do I record?? This is a crucial time in my cycle/charting.
> 
> Ps- no symptoms if implantation though if the first bbt is more accurate, it could be cuz it happened yesterday without me feeling it or spotting. I'm so confused :(

Put your temps into a temp adjuster. It can adjust the time from 5 and tell you what it would've been at 615


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> Good morning, hope you're all having a good Monday so far.
> 
> I have a bbt dilemma... I usually wake up at 6:15 and temp; this morning I woke up at 5 and had to pee, so I got up, took my temp. It was near baseline :(... Then I went right back to sleep and took it again at the usual time and it was up .7 degrees!! My usual temp range lately. So, which one, if any, do I record?? This is a crucial time in my cycle/charting.
> 
> Ps- no symptoms if implantation though if the first bbt is more accurate, it could be cuz it happened yesterday without me feeling it or spotting. I'm so confused :(

You may use this one... This will get your temp adjusted..... it will look like you have a dip today which could be an implantation dip... FX it is.....

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, hope you're all having a good Monday so far.
> 
> I have a bbt dilemma... I usually wake up at 6:15 and temp; this morning I woke up at 5 and had to pee, so I got up, took my temp. It was near baseline :(... Then I went right back to sleep and took it again at the usual time and it was up .7 degrees!! My usual temp range lately. So, which one, if any, do I record?? This is a crucial time in my cycle/charting.
> 
> Ps- no symptoms if implantation though if the first bbt is more accurate, it could be cuz it happened yesterday without me feeling it or spotting. I'm so confused :(
> 
> You may use this one... This will get your temp adjusted..... it will look like you have a dip today which could be an implantation dip... FX it is.....
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

So I should use my first waking temp which was 1.25 hours earlier, (after about 7 solid hours sleep) or the one at the usual time after only about an hour of sleep? I was shocked there was such a huge difference!


----------



## cutieq

I would use the first one and adjust that one.


----------



## starryjune

cutieq said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, hope you're all having a good Monday so far.
> 
> I have a bbt dilemma... I usually wake up at 6:15 and temp; this morning I woke up at 5 and had to pee, so I got up, took my temp. It was near baseline :(... Then I went right back to sleep and took it again at the usual time and it was up .7 degrees!! My usual temp range lately. So, which one, if any, do I record?? This is a crucial time in my cycle/charting.
> 
> Ps- no symptoms if implantation though if the first bbt is more accurate, it could be cuz it happened yesterday without me feeling it or spotting. I'm so confused :(
> 
> Put your temps into a temp adjuster. It can adjust the time from 5 and tell you what it would've been at 615Click to expand...

So I should disregard the normal time temp altogether?


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, hope you're all having a good Monday so far.
> 
> I have a bbt dilemma... I usually wake up at 6:15 and temp; this morning I woke up at 5 and had to pee, so I got up, took my temp. It was near baseline :(... Then I went right back to sleep and took it again at the usual time and it was up .7 degrees!! My usual temp range lately. So, which one, if any, do I record?? This is a crucial time in my cycle/charting.
> 
> Ps- no symptoms if implantation though if the first bbt is more accurate, it could be cuz it happened yesterday without me feeling it or spotting. I'm so confused :(
> 
> You may use this one... This will get your temp adjusted..... it will look like you have a dip today which could be an implantation dip... FX it is.....
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...
> 
> So I should use my first waking temp which was 1.25 hours earlier, (after about 7 solid hours sleep) or the one at the usual time after only about an hour of sleep? I was shocked there was such a huge difference!Click to expand...

It will ask you the time you took your temp, the time you usually take your temp and put the first temp (waking up temp) then it will give you the adjusted temp...Use the adjusted temp in FF. But leave a note.

Temp taken earlier is usually lower than when it is taken later......


----------



## cutieq

Could be a nice implantation dip!


----------



## mdscpa

Is today's temp adjusted already or not? That is a good implantation dip.... Peak of progesterone happens at 7dpo and around mid LP (lutel phase) expect a dip.... When it goes back up again the following days after a suspected ID then there's a great chance you're PG.... 

have everything crossed for you June..... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Don't freak out yet June... If you look at Kenna's chart she got a dip at 9dpo followed by rising temps then her :bfp: So this could be a good sign for you....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4472d2

I got dips at 3,5,8 and 10 dpo followed by a rise at 11dpo... Your chart is much better mine...


----------



## starryjune

Thank you for your quick help, ladies (sorry, don't know your names... slow and need coffee). I put in my adjusted temp, which could indeed be the I dip. When I woke up at 5 it was 97.2, then when I slept another hour (probably not even very soundly), it was 97.9!!!! I didn't think it could change that much, but maybe my body was restless.

I pray so hard for a nice rise tomorrow, but I am disheartened because last week I FELT pregnant - lots of symptoms. Today I just have the sore boobs and fatigue and general achiness... feel pretty good actually.

AND I never felt implantation if it happened. No spotting, nothing. I had a few twinges but I think they were just gas. Wouldn't I have felt or seen some sign it was happening?? Wouldn't my symptoms be more pronounced given more time has passed? Then again, this is usually the time I am PMSing hard (AF due next Tues)... grrrrrrrrrrr.

WHY must everything mean nothing until you get a test result? POOPIE!!!!

OK, sorry. Just feeling skeptical I will get that rise again and that I am doomed for a BFN. And I am going away to visit family (without DH, who has to work/doesn't have enough PTO) at the end of this month which is our fertile window so if not now, I'll be taking a break til the end of 2015 :(


----------



## Querida87

Dani does your DH take anything to help with the TTC efforts? I know caffeine ginseng and zinc are great for men. I think I would switch the energy drinks for soda or coffee though, bc I know through personal experience what havoc energy drinks can wreak on your body. I bought my bf a gallon of delicious green tea with honey and ginseng at Walmart and he loves it. I can't get him to take zinc though. I'm thinking about buying some and mixing it into his drinks on the sly, lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

For those ladies who have taken vitex, did any of you notice an extreme fatigue starting at 1dpo? Im on 4dpo and no matter what time I go to sleep or how late I sleep in, I find myself needing a nap everyday!! Also have had extremely sore nips e, sore abdomen, and sore bbs when poked. Is this just from ovulation? Never had any of these starting at 1dpo


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> For those ladies who have taken vitex, did any of you notice an extreme fatigue starting at 1dpo? Im on 4dpo and no matter what time I go to sleep or how late I sleep in, I find myself needing a nap everyday!! Also have had extremely sore nips e, sore abdomen, and sore bbs when poked. Is this just from ovulation? Never had any of these starting at 1dpo

This could be due to your raging hormones post-O... Odd thing i had this cycle was SLEEPY HEAD.. I was just so tired and i just kept on sleeping for the entire TWW... FX your :bfp: is coming in a few days....


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, we have a plan going forward. My period should be here on the 19th or 20th. I will go in for a repeat sis to check the shape of my uterine cavity between cycle days 6 and 12, which will be preformed by the re herself (as opposed to priming for an hsg to hopefully tame the allergic reaction I would have to it). We will then let that cycle play out the way it is going to and then starting with my December cycle I will be taking clomid with one monitoring appointment and a trigger shot followed by an IUI. Clomid + trigger + IUI will give us between a 40-60% chance each cycle.


----------



## cutieq

Querida87 said:


> Dani does your DH take anything to help with the TTC efforts? I know caffeine ginseng and zinc are great for men. I think I would switch the energy drinks for soda or coffee though, bc I know through personal experience what havoc energy drinks can wreak on your body. I bought my bf a gallon of delicious green tea with honey and ginseng at Walmart and he loves it. I can't get him to take zinc though. I'm thinking about buying some and mixing it into his drinks on the sly, lol.

No he doesn't take anything. He's just a natural hump bunny. I'm always the one that grows tired. He takes fertilaid just to feel like he's in the ttc process but his drive is all his own.


----------



## cutieq

Glad you have a plan Jess!!


----------



## Querida87

Froggy - have you ever read about those women who get symptoms starting right after conception? Apparently it happens now and then. FX for you.

Jrepp - sure hope this is your cycle! GL!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Querida87 said:


> Froggy - have you ever read about those women who get symptoms starting right after conception? Apparently it happens now and then. FX for you.
> 
> Jrepp - sure hope this is your cycle! GL!!

Yes I have, and im very hopeful that is what it is. But I can't be too sure considering this is my first cycle taking vitex.


----------



## Querida87

Dani - that's how mine is. The ginseng caffeine and zinc are supposed to help the swimmers I think; and, in my opinion, green tea is very healthy and everyone should drink it (maybe not while preggers, but the rest of the time).


----------



## froggyfrog

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies, we have a plan going forward. My period should be here on the 19th or 20th. I will go in for a repeat sis to check the shape of my uterine cavity between cycle days 6 and 12, which will be preformed by the re herself (as opposed to priming for an hsg to hopefully tame the allergic reaction I would have to it). We will then let that cycle play out the way it is going to and then starting with my December cycle I will be taking clomid with one monitoring appointment and a trigger shot followed by an IUI. Clomid + trigger + IUI will give us between a 40-60% chance each cycle.

Jess im so excited that you are giving iui a shot! One cool thing our re always did during iui was let dh push the syringe to push the sperm through the catheter. Maybe you can request that!


----------



## Querida87

There is vitex in my Fertili Tea, but I started taking it after the negative Quan test and had symptoms for a week or so before that and they have only gotten worse, despite bursting a few small cysts while doing heavy lifting.. I hope the vitex helps. I just hope they do take my mirena out and don't try to tell me that my apt was only for an annual bc I asked for an apt to remove mirena and they never said I had to have an annual first..


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, we have a plan going forward. My period should be here on the 19th or 20th. I will go in for a repeat sis to check the shape of my uterine cavity between cycle days 6 and 12, which will be preformed by the re herself (as opposed to priming for an hsg to hopefully tame the allergic reaction I would have to it). We will then let that cycle play out the way it is going to and then starting with my December cycle I will be taking clomid with one monitoring appointment and a trigger shot followed by an IUI. Clomid + trigger + IUI will give us between a 40-60% chance each cycle.
> 
> Jess im so excited that you are giving iui a shot! One cool thing our re always did during iui was let dh push the syringe to push the sperm through the catheter. Maybe you can request that!Click to expand...

I think that would be awesome but hubby probably wouldn't lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, we have a plan going forward. My period should be here on the 19th or 20th. I will go in for a repeat sis to check the shape of my uterine cavity between cycle days 6 and 12, which will be preformed by the re herself (as opposed to priming for an hsg to hopefully tame the allergic reaction I would have to it). We will then let that cycle play out the way it is going to and then starting with my December cycle I will be taking clomid with one monitoring appointment and a trigger shot followed by an IUI. Clomid + trigger + IUI will give us between a 40-60% chance each cycle.
> 
> Jess im so excited that you are giving iui a shot! One cool thing our re always did during iui was let dh push the syringe to push the sperm through the catheter. Maybe you can request that!Click to expand...
> 
> I think that would be awesome but hubby probably wouldn't lol.Click to expand...

Jess, this is SUCH great news!! I'm so excited for u! Tons of :dust: your way!!!!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Dani, FX it's not a fluke and you'll O in a few days. It's just so weird it gave you a solid face this early.... Or maybe just in time because you were 5 days late for your :af: due to progesterone... Anyways, i'm glad you started your marathon :haha:
> 
> Mary, i hope this is the implantation day for you, guess your body is starting to listen to you... FX temp will continue to rise tomorrow and beyond.....

Thank you!!!! :) I was hoping for this dip, as long as it goes back up tomorrow!! Lol FX! I really really hope this is it! Ive had that bad backache all TWW and temp drops at 6 & 9 dpo somehow seem to work out good for quite a bit of women so I'm hoping I'm one of those women! I def have had a WAYY diff TWW this cycle regardless and my cervix is super high today and ive had a midday temp of 99+ (which I know has NOTHING to do with BBT) but its unusual for me. Even today it was 99.04 and its usually in the 98.4-98.6 range post O. Its actually VERY cold here today too so idk! I'm very flu-ish and just praying its due to pregnancy and not the Flu!!! FX this all leads to my miracle baby! :)

:dust: to All!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Btw, if my temp rises tomorrow, ill be using a frer and if BFN, ill be using the stupid 25miu one-step tests that I got in the mail...darn false advertisements! So if no bfp tomorrow, hopefully it'll still come later on one of those. FX soo incredibly tight!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Froggy, when I took vitex, I actually felt less PMS than normal but its diff for everyone. I've been tired and cramping since 2dpo with a backache so anything can happen! I hope these very early symptoms turn out to be great sign! Are you taking the vitex thru ur TWW? Its def best to do so and then once you get ur bfp, wean off them. The reason to continue them is to balance ur hormones in both phases :). Good luck hun and I really really hope this is it for u!!! FX!

Oooo I just had a very sharp left side pinch for literally 2 seconds. Please be a good sign, please be a good sign! Lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes I am taking it all the way through. I actually had my surge on cd 16 vs 18 or 20. Its never that early with medication. And i felt myself ovulate too. Dh and I were taking the dog out and I had two sharp pains on my right side about 10 seconds apart. im thinking that im one of those who benefits from the vitex in the first cycle. I started it on cd1, 800 mg in the morning.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Yes I am taking it all the way through. I actually had my surge on cd 16 vs 18 or 20. Its never that early with medication. And i felt myself ovulate too. Dh and I were taking the dog out and I had two sharp pains on my right side about 10 seconds apart. im thinking that im one of those who benefits from the vitex in the first cycle. I started it on cd1, 800 mg in the morning.

I certainly benefited my first cycle and had I of had an open tube, I honestly think it could've helped me. If I don't get a bfp now and instead have my HSG show clear first, I'm going to take the vitex again I think. My cycles are good but even in good cycles, it'll still balance ur hormones regardless :) Good luck to u!!


----------



## starryjune

I'm going bonkers, obsessing over the fact that I feel pretty good today/not pregnant nor pms-y. Then I remember my boobs hurt a lot. I know I just need to wait, and hope my temp goes back up tomorrow, and stays up. Is it bad if I go to sleep early tonight? I can't stand thinking!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Fx Mary!! I have your chart open lol


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - what did your tests show?


----------



## Querida87

AHHH!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!! As you ladies know, my mirena comes out tomorrow. What I just found out has me thrilled!! I checked my cp and found a couple tiny gobs of EWCM!! I'm thinking my body is gearing up for the big O a few days from now. That means that I could very well have a BFP by the end of the month! I will be picking up progesterone cream to aid the uterine lining and praying that the mirena removal doesn't leave lasting cramps (like the insertion did) that could impede with BDing. Since I really want a girl, we will stop bd the day I get a positive OPK and not resume until the day after I get another negative. Here's hoping!!


----------



## mdscpa

Querida87 said:


> AHHH!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!! As you ladies know, my mirena comes out tomorrow. What I just found out has me thrilled!! I checked my cp and found a couple tiny gobs of EWCM!! I'm thinking my body is gearing up for the big O a few days from now. That means that I could very well have a BFP by the end of the month! I will be picking up progesterone cream to aid the uterine lining and praying that the mirena removal doesn't leave lasting cramps (like the insertion did) that could impede with BDing. Since I really want a girl, we will stop bd the day I get a positive OPK and not resume until the day after I get another negative. Here's hoping!!

FX you get that :bfp: before end of this month.... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi all! Just wanted to share Tonight about 9pm I took 2 $.88 pregnancy tests from Wal-Mart this evening, because my boobs started hurting last night and an equate test comparable to frer and the $.88 both had faint lines !! And the equate was really really faint seen it but kept thinking it could be evaporation line but I could see it as it was laying on the count. I was surprised the results from the cheaper ones.


----------



## mrsbreen

I took the equate first, then the cheaper one to compare, then another because I couldn't believe my eyes, I wasn't expecting to get any response


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to share Tonight about 9pm I took 2 $.88 pregnancy tests from Wal-Mart this evening, because my boobs started hurting last night and an equate test comparable to frer and the $.88 both had faint lines !! And the equate was really really faint seen it but kept thinking it could be evaporation line but I could see it as it was laying on the count. I was surprised the results from the cheaper ones.

Please post the pictures here... :happydance:

Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx Brianna! I hope the mirena removal goes well and that you get your BFP asap!!!

Oh MrsBreen please post pics for us!! I hope this is the start of your sticky BFP!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsbreen

This is my tracker ...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-11-00-43-27.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2014-11-11-00-43-18.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsbreen

The red is my period, green dots is fertile window, hearts are self explanatory, grey corners is expected period, the flower on the 1ST is predicted ovulation


----------



## mdscpa

That means you're probably 10dpo today.... And your tests last night could be the start of your :bfp: lines.... Do you mind sharing the tests pictures here? :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We love stalking everything from ovulation tests, to charts to preggy tests!
Oooooh I hope this is it :)
FX let us know if you test again!


----------



## mrsbreen

It is 12:57 am now, I took these tests at 9pm so they have faded but I can still see lines.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0491.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mrsbreen

I just took this pic now for you guys &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mrsbreen

The bottom left kept the brightest


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thank you for getting us our fix :haha:

I think I see something! If it is 12:57 am I should say that it is bed time young lady! Nice and long hold and then you can do another one with FMU :dance:
Cannot wait I think this could be it for you excess saliva and all :)


----------



## mdscpa

I think im seeing a line at the end tip of the test line also the one on the right looks like a faint "+".... Better take a frer or clearblue digital... :happydance:

FX for a darker line or the word "pregnant".


----------



## mrsbreen

Lol ok ok, it's better in person I keep staring because I can't believe my eyes my mother in law and sister in law confirmed I wasn't seeing things when they were fresh. But we will see in the Am I will post a pic


----------



## mrsbreen

Thank you ladies for the company


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo I cannot wait :wohoo:
What time will you test again? It is 10h12 am here by me and I hope to see your BFP before I go to bed tonight!

Sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## mrsbreen

I Will probably have it in 8 hours


----------



## Jrepp

Querida87 said:


> AHHH!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!! As you ladies know, my mirena comes out tomorrow. What I just found out has me thrilled!! I checked my cp and found a couple tiny gobs of EWCM!! I'm thinking my body is gearing up for the big O a few days from now. That means that I could very well have a BFP by the end of the month! I will be picking up progesterone cream to aid the uterine lining and praying that the mirena removal doesn't leave lasting cramps (like the insertion did) that could impede with BDing. Since I really want a girl, we will stop bd the day I get a positive OPK and not resume until the day after I get another negative. Here's hoping!!

Please talk to your healthcare provider before using the progesterone cream.


----------



## wantingagirl

How's everyone getting on?

Fx mrsbreen 

Everyone I'm Shona by the way people on here call me WAG although not in the football terms :haha:

Sorry I didn't update earlier on cd5 at the min. This month I'm using the cbfm advanced version I don't want to try preseed for a good 6 months as don't want it being so clinical and forced yet plus I had loads of ewcm last month, I also haven't drank for nearly 6 weeks :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies not posted here for a while but just wanted to pop in to update...

Look what I got today CD 13!! :thumbup:

Anyone every used the clearblue digital advanced ovulation tests... I got a flashing smiley face which is apparently High fertility.. So when I get a solid non-flashing face then it will be 12-36 before I ovulate :dohh: Im sure the pictures will help to explain, just managed to take a picture at the right time because the smiley was flahing on and off :haha: 

And I have watery and EWCM today too... breasts ache too hopefully will be soon. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







10421206_747027805344861_4476709079385862195_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









10393675_747027855344856_3522167895021849228_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









64770_747027902011518_7616835368542064102_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I say get to it SarahLou! Go bd :)

Sorry but I have no experience with the digital ovulation tests and I only used the strips this once on my current cycle. I'm sure the other ladies will be able to give you more advice!

FX for your cycle!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou, I use them and love them. You will want to start bd when you get the flashing. When you get the solid (peak) bd for two days straight as this is your most fertile time.

Edit: some women test more than once per day when they get the flashing. Up to you. The key is to bd because ovulation is definitely on the way.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you for the replies ladies been so helpfull :flower:

Me and OH bed almost everynight when we go to bed is this okay or is it too much.. OH has a high sex drive .. :haha: Sorry tmi :blush:


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you for the replies ladies been so helpfull :flower:
> 
> Me and OH bed almost everynight when we go to bed is this okay or is it too much.. OH has a high sex drive .. :haha: Sorry tmi :blush:

No brag here but on most cycles we bd daily and multiple times a day and I haven't had a problem. Some ladies say every other day but from what I've read it depends on his swimmers. I asked my doctor and he said the window is so small, the more the merrier but lots of people have differing opinions.


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies not posted here for a while but just wanted to pop in to update...
> 
> Look what I got today CD 13!! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone every used the clearblue digital advanced ovulation tests... I got a flashing smiley face which is apparently High fertility.. So when I get a solid non-flashing face then it will be 12-36 before I ovulate :dohh: Im sure the pictures will help to explain, just managed to take a picture at the right time because the smiley was flahing on and off :haha:
> 
> And I have watery and EWCM today too... breasts ache too hopefully will be soon. What do you all think?

Hi SarahLou... I used it this past cycle and here's my record but every ladies are different:

CD14 - Blank Circle AM & PM; "-" Regular OPK; :sex: in the Evening
CD15 - Temp Dropped; Flashing Smiley AM & PM; "-" on Regular OPK; NO :sex:
CD16 - Temp Up; Flashing Smiley AM & PM; "-" on Regular OPK; :sex: after midnight
CD17 - Temp Almost the same as yesterday; Flashing Smiley AM & PM; "-" on Regular OPK; NO :sex:
CD18 - Temp Almost the same as yesterday; Flashing Smiley AM; Solid Smiley in PM; "-" on Regular OPK; :sex: after midnight due to Solid Face
CD19 - Temp Almost the same as yesterday; Still Solid (showing for 72hours); "-" on Regular OPK AM; "+" on Regular OPK PM (darker line); :sex: after midnight
CD20 - Temp Dropped again "ovulation dip"; "+" on Regular OPK AM (same line); :sex: after midnight
CD21 - Temp went up hill "temp shift"; "-" on Regular OPK; :sex: after midnight

To sum it up, i got 1 day blank circle, 3.5 days of flashing smiley before the solid face. On regular OPK, i got the darkest line the following night after the solid face. Temp Dropped like 36hours after the solid face.....

I'd say, you can BD every other day if it's flashing then once you get the solid face have :sex: everyday (i did 4 times in a row :haha:, once per day) and it worked but if DH has issues i guess every other day will do just fine.... 

FX for your :bfp:

Oh, and i tested twice a day... here's a glimpse of my OPK's....

*My Ovulation Tests - "Blank, Flashing, Solid" notes were from my Clearblue Advanced Digital OPKs*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/OvulationTests_zps038e243f.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Love that daphne. I'm currently waiting on my temp drop to see if this is actual o or a fluke! I got my solid on cd7. Such a confusing cycle already! If I don't o, once the solid goes away, I will get back to testing.


----------



## mdscpa

And if you look at my chart, we have :sex: almost every day just in case i O earlier again... Just try to make sure DH take some time to recover his :spermy:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Love that daphne. I'm currently waiting on my temp drop to see if this is actual o or a fluke! I got my solid on cd7. Such a confusing cycle already! If I don't o, once the solid goes away, I will get back to testing.


The solid face, the darkest line and same lines made us have :sex: for 4 days straight.... We usually don't last that long :haha: But thankful coz it's worth it.


----------



## SarahLou372

My Gynae said that my OH sperm is above average so im guessing thats okay... :dohh::haha:

Thank you all for the advise Its just OH has a high ex drive and we do it nearlly every night.. i was wondering if its to much thats all :dohh::blush:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Love that daphne. I'm currently waiting on my temp drop to see if this is actual o or a fluke! I got my solid on cd7. Such a confusing cycle already! If I don't o, once the solid goes away, I will get back to testing.


I'm sure it's just a fluke coz your temp doesn't agree you Oed already..... When are you gonna start testing again?


----------



## SarahLou372

Just did my PM test and the smiley still flashing... Although I feel a bit crampy and breast aches :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

I have wanted to try the clearer blue fertility monitor advance but now I don't think it matters that much and I don't want to spend $165 for it when we'lol be shelling out $550 for thee IUI 

I do use the cbda and I like it. This past cycle I got 4 days flashing before the solid face


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Love that daphne. I'm currently waiting on my temp drop to see if this is actual o or a fluke! I got my solid on cd7. Such a confusing cycle already! If I don't o, once the solid goes away, I will get back to testing.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a fluke coz your temp doesn't agree you Oed already..... When are you gonna start testing again?Click to expand...

If I got the solid 2 days ago, it's possible I haven't O'd yet but im guessing fluke too. I can't start testing again until the solid goes away. I'm not buying any ics this go round. Gonna rely on my temps, bd and hopefully the digital.


----------



## mrsbreen

Here is this mornings test!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0498_1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Just did my PM test and the smiley still flashing... Although I feel a bit crampy and breast aches :thumbup:

If you have enough tests try doing it twice a day and add 2 line tests with the same urine you used for digitals.... When i got a solid my regular opk was still negative.... It turned darkest after 24 hours.... if you BD'd last night try to skip tonight. Then do it again tomorrow.... Once you got the solid you have a window up to 3/4 days... And they say the most fertile days is O-2 and O-1....


----------



## mrsbreen

I used the only one I had on hand, equate brand but tomorrow I'll use clear blue


----------



## cutieq

Congrats mrsbreen


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> Here is this mornings test!:happydance:

CONGRATS mrsbeen......... :happydance: been waiting til you POAS again..... 

so so happy for you.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hope to see an even darker line tomorrow mrsbreen! :)

As for me, my temp dropped even more today and I was feeling down and def started feeling out UNTIL I just got a little bit of brown spotting and more AF type cramps! :) FX its IB! With the dip and the timing, its def a possibility that it could be that. I'm praying soo hard! Ive never had anything like this except the night before AF arrives or the day of. There seems to always be something new happening every cycle but this one is something I def cant imagine and I know for sure it hasn't happened since TTC. Please let this be it!! FX for at least a decent rise back up tomorrow! I was planning to test today but now I better Wait a couple days. FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

This thread is booming with :bfp:s lately.... :happydance:

I pray oh God, that you give the other ladies here a miracle this month...

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh my oh my oh my it would seem as if MrsBreen is pregnant!!!!!!!!!! Wow congratulations!!! That is such a nice early positive hun!!! :wohoo:
Now you can come and join us on the other thread as well :) (if you want)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hope to see an even darker line tomorrow mrsbreen! :)
> 
> As for me, my temp dropped even more today and I was feeling down and def started feeling out UNTIL I just got a little bit of brown spotting and more AF type cramps! :) FX its IB! With the dip and the timing, its def a possibility that it could be that. I'm praying soo hard! Ive never had anything like this except the night before AF arrives or the day of. There seems to always be something new happening every cycle but this one is something I def cant imagine and I know for sure it hasn't happened since TTC. Please let this be it!! FX for at least a decent rise back up tomorrow! I was planning to test today but now I better Wait a couple days. FX!!

Oh, Mary, FX its implantation.... The timing of the temp drop, AF cramps and spotting seem to only point to it..... So here's praying for a nice temp rise starting tomorrow....


----------



## mrsbreen

I'm still in shock lol I was going so crazy during tww I just about gave up and thought it probably didn't happen. I told myself that so I could stop thinking about it and analysing everything. Thanks ladies I hope lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you ladies trying this month. It's stressful but relax and have lots of sex!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mary!!! I'm hoping and praying really hard for you! :hugs:


----------



## mrsbreen

Wunnabubba2 what thread is it?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - what did your tests show?

I'm still waiting on the u/s results. The blood work we decided to wait until next cycle for since the lab was closed by the time we would've been able to make it Sat & Sunday :-\. But thats ok, ill have my CD3 test next cycle if no bfp now so I'll just do the 7dpo test in the same cycle. FX I get nothing but good news! Def had my share of bad news for the yr!!! 
Your chart looks Purdy btw :) Tons of Dust your way!


----------



## cutieq

FX super hard for you Mary!


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> Wunnabubba2 what thread is it?

Here it is... :happydance: Waiting for the others to join us soon...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...king-together-until-we-all-give-birth-23.html


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> This thread is booming with :bfp:s lately.... :happydance:
> 
> I pray oh God, that you give the other ladies here a miracle this month...
> 
> [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
> 
> [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
> 
> [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

I soo pray I can be a miracle story for all the other ladies struggling with fertility! Its my dream come true :) <3


----------



## starryjune

My temp went back up this morning, so it looks like yesterday might have been the I dip!! FX temp goes up a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> My temp went back up this morning, so it looks like yesterday might have been the I dip!! FX temp goes up a bit more tomorrow.

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

FX it stays up.... I'm guessing you'll be once of the lucky ladies who will get an early :bfp: as well... Wunnabubba, Kenna and now Mrsbreen got a line at 10dpo... Maybe you're next.... FX....... When are you going to test?


----------



## Wishing1010

mrsbreen said:


> Here is this mornings test!:happydance:

Yayayayayay!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> My temp went back up this morning, so it looks like yesterday might have been the I dip!! FX temp goes up a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> FX it stays up.... I'm guessing you'll be once of the lucky ladies who will get an early :bfp: as well... Wunnabubba, Kenna and now Mrsbreen got a line at 10dpo... Maybe you're next.... FX....... When are you going to test?Click to expand...

If my temp goes up even more tomorrow, I will be SO tempted to test with a Wondfo cheapie POAS test. But that would only be 10DPO and AF isn't due until next Tuesday - probably too early. Right? Plus, any "symptoms" I had have almost entirely gone away. Even my boobs don't hurt much, just a bit sensitive/swollen.


----------



## mdscpa

The longer you wait the better. You give more time for HCG to build up. But it's possible you get a faint line like the other ladies. I didn't test early though :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> The longer you wait the better. You give more time for HCG to build up. But it's possible you get a faint line like the other ladies. I didn't test early though :haha:

I'm like you this month...i normally would have tested today but since I have had 4-5 quarter size spots of brown today that looks identical to pics of IB, I figured id wait to see if my temp goes back up tomorrow :). I'm praying with everything ive got!

For those of you who are religious, if u type "fertility prayer" into google, there's prayers for infertility, TTC, pregnancy, and birth. Ive been saying the prayers to St. Anne daily this month. I'm from a Christian family and my father told me to pray to St. Anne for a baby so I thought to google It one day and found some very beautiful prayers on there. 

I'm still having AF type cramps but its def way too early for AF to be coming. I hope the next couple days fly by!!!

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> My temp went back up this morning, so it looks like yesterday might have been the I dip!! FX temp goes up a bit more tomorrow.

woohoo!!! FX for ur bfp! It looks like everyone will have bfps by the new year at the rate this threads going! There's been a BFP every wk! Lets keep them coming! :) FX for us both!!


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> The longer you wait the better. You give more time for HCG to build up. But it's possible you get a faint line like the other ladies. I didn't test early though :haha:

OK, as YOU and others following me here as my witness, I promise NOT to test until Saturday (13DPO) - and only then if my temps have gone up even more, aka, staircase building higher. Otherwise I will just wait for AF. If I test on Sat. and get a BFN I can mope around at home instead of having to go into work and put on a fake happy face all damn day.

I have my plan in place should AF visit: I'm going to enjoy the holidays. DH and I will have to take a break from baby making until the end of the year anyway, with separate traveling falling during our entire fertile window end of Nov/into Dec. I will have fun decorating, watching holiday movies, doing Christmas volunteering, visiting family and friends, baking, shopping, and... DRINKING hot toddies by the fire! 

I really can't imagine getting a BFP after all these months of great timing, so many BFNs when everything seemed +, and my doctors telling me it wasn't ideal (me having a child) - because of my stupid bipolar and the "high risk" I supposedly am. 

I am trying to embrace whatever is best will happen.


----------



## mdscpa

Good tidings are coming ladies..... So brace yourselves...

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

I agree lots of positive stories latley :flower::thumbup:

Im hoping we all get our happy ending soon... I know it will be a dream come true for me too after all this time wanting to have my bundle of joy on thier way and in my arms also too :cloud9:

I took a PM test i think I mentioned and it is also flashing a smiley!! And still have very watery cm, spotty chin, ache in breasts and ache cramps too!! Please oh god bring all us wonderful ladies some good news [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> The longer you wait the better. You give more time for HCG to build up. But it's possible you get a faint line like the other ladies. I didn't test early though :haha:
> 
> I'm like you this month...i normally would have tested today but since I have had 4-5 quarter size spots of brown today that looks identical to pics of IB, I figured id wait to see if my temp goes back up tomorrow :). I'm praying with everything ive got!
> 
> For those of you who are religious, if u type "fertility prayer" into google, there's prayers for infertility, TTC, pregnancy, and birth. Ive been saying the prayers to St. Anne daily this month. I'm from a Christian family and my father told me to pray to St. Anne for a baby so I thought to google It one day and found some very beautiful prayers on there.
> 
> I'm still having AF type cramps but its def way too early for AF to be coming. I hope the next couple days fly by!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Can't wait to see that temp jump back up tomorrow... :happydance:


----------



## Querida87

Ladies, I lost my list of names! Can we sound off Please?? 

June - I don't understand. Your doctor says you're high risk because you're bipolar or for different reasons? I know a 21 year old who has three living children two lost/aborted pregnancies and one she never talks about (so we don't know if she lost it aborted it or gave it away like she did her two daughters). She is severely bipolar and has a few other issues (and it's genetic running down the line primarily in the women in her family) and she was never high risk. She even lived with me for part of her last pregnancy and had no complications whatsoever


----------



## starryjune

Querida87 said:


> Ladies, I lost my list of names! Can we sound off Please??
> 
> June - I don't understand. Your doctor says you're high risk because you're bipolar or for different reasons? I know a 21 year old who has three living children two lost/aborted pregnancies and one she never talks about (so we don't know if she lost it aborted it or gave it away like she did her two daughters). She is severely bipolar and has a few other issues (and it's genetic running down the line primarily in the women in her family) and she was never high risk. She even lived with me for part of her last pregnancy and had no complications whatsoever

Yes, she said I'd be classified as "high risk" simply because my bipolar puts me at greater risk of having issues for both my safety and the baby - aka, bouts of major depression or mania. But I am not the classic bipolar type - I am highly functioning and usually make my mania work well for me - I get a TON of work done and limit spending sprees to sale shoes and groceries, lol. I am an affluent professional who might take more than her fair share of "sick" days when I just can't turn on the "normal" button. When my depression hits, it hits HARD. She said I would need more monitoring than usual should I become pregnant. I'm just an even more unpredictable patient, basically. MUST WATCH JUNE in case she loses her marbles!! :wacko:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Just checking in!!! :hi:

Mrsbeen - Congratulations!!! Yaaayyy:happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Jessica here - pretty much just waiting for AF to arrive so I can schedule my ultrasound. I'm not feeling it AT ALL this month, which is fine. I'm not even going to test until my period is late at this point. 

I did have an appointment with the orthopedic doctor and he said that eventually he is going to need to remove the nerve, but that's down the road. I told him about the IUI's coming up and he said I can do thensurgery after I give birth. The thing is, a)I don't know if or when I will get pregnant and b) feet tend to swell in pregnancy which will make it worse. I am waiting for a call from the re to see if I should just do it now while we are waiting for the iuis to start. It's eithr do it now or not do it at all


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Jessica here - pretty much just waiting for AF to arrive so I can schedule my ultrasound. I'm not feeling it AT ALL this month, which is fine. I'm not even going to test until my period is late at this point.
> 
> I did have an appointment with the orthopedic doctor and he said that eventually he is going to need to remove the nerve, but that's down the road. I told him about the IUI's coming up and he said I can do thensurgery after I give birth. The thing is, a)I don't know if or when I will get pregnant and b) feet tend to swell in pregnancy which will make it worse. I am waiting for a call from the re to see if I should just do it now while we are waiting for the iuis to start. It's eithr do it now or not do it at all

Ugh! What a tough decision. I believe I would do it now, just to make your pregnancy less worrisome.


----------



## starryjune

Darn body... now that it's later in the day, my boobs are pretty friggin sore. Why would they feel OK in the morning, then get sore as the day goes on? I'm thinking it's PMS??

I also just started getting mild cramping/pinching in my pelvic area, almost entirely the right side, but a few pinches on the left earlier... not really cramps, but discomfort. AF knocking?

Yep, cynical party of 1 over here.


----------



## Querida87

June - tell your dr to kiss where the sun don't shine! Plenty of people are high risk and their doctors don't tell them not to get pregnant just because it will inconvenience the doctor!

AFM - the doctor couldn't get my mirena out because it was hurting, A LOT. I said I would be happy to keep trying despite the pain, so he left to get the last couple patients attended to before coming back to me. However he was called away for an emergency delivery, so I'm going back tomorrow afternoon to try again. If he can't get it out then, he'll schedule me for next Tuesday at outpatient. But that will make me miss my O (which I think will be happening later this week). FX for tomorrow. I will have to take a stronger pain pill beforehand than I did today though.


----------



## aidensmommy1

June, I'm bipolar and I am a great mother :). You will be as well! Dont let the bipolar scare you when it comes to having a child. I know I have my own ways of dealing with things that I've learned over the years and everything seems to fall into place when you have a baby come into your world. I still take my anxiety/depression meds and it doesn't affect how I care for aiden in any way. He's a happy and healthy little boy and definitely loves his momma! <3 You'll do great as a mommy! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

My spotting is still here. DH is convinced I'm either pregnant or having another chemical. He really thinks chemical but I keep reminding him that AF was LATE that month, not 4-5 days early!! Its so strange. Its mostly all brown or black but then I had two mini "gushes" (not really gushes but more than spotting) and both were colored bright red with lots of watery/EWCM in it, as well as the brown color mixed in. Ive never had anything like this so early. Ive been googling all day and for women who dont spot (like myself), the spotting 4 days before AF can be a great sign of IB (commonly on day 10 from what women are saying from their own experiences anyway..) IDK though. I just went out and got all ready for testing tomorrow so ill be whipping out the FRER tomorrow. FX this is it!! The nausea ive had with all this makes me think IB even more. I just don't know what else it'd be! Cant wait for the next two days. If it was IB today, I should get a positive the day after tomorrow. FX for the biggest temp rise ever!! :) :) 

:dust:


----------



## cutieq

I'm ready to go to bed just so I can wake up and see your test. I hope this is it Mary!


----------



## starryjune

OK, seriously... Kohls.com needs to get its s#!% together so I can complete my mid-2WW retail therapy. I am going to break my computer from refreshing their damn page. I have Christmas ornaments and cozy gifts for my mom, siblings, and DH in my cart, &^&%%$$!

Hmm, mood swing? I don't care. I need to shop!

UPDATE: It started working again and I bought a bunch of stuff. Amen.


----------



## Jrepp

So it looks like I might be getting another surgery hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks. The injection that the orthopedic surgeon did confirmed his diagoniss and he said eventually the nerve will have to be removed. He said it could wait until after I get pregnant and give birth but after thinking things though I think now rather than later is a better way to go. You'll have to read my blog to read all the details because my iPad keeps freezing. The link is in my signature and if you haven't already subscribed, please do so!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> So it looks like I might be getting another surgery hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks. The injection that the orthopedic surgeon did confirmed his diagoniss and he said eventually the nerve will have to be removed. He said it could wait until after I get pregnant and give birth but after thinking things though I think now rather than later is a better way to go. You'll have to read my blog to read all the details because my iPad keeps freezing. The link is in my signature and if you haven't already subscribed, please do so!

I'm sorry to hear this jess but its a good idea on ur part to get it over with now. It'll make you feel much better as well I'm sure! Good luck hun! Ill take a peak at ur blog . Tons of dust!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm beginning to think AF is actually here/coming since my temp was the same as yest and because I bled instead of spotted when I woke up. I am so beyond confused. I dont understand how this could be happening so soon. I want to call my OB but they prob wouldn't even understand charting!!! LOL. ugh! Ill keep u ladies updated. I dont even want to touch my chart yet cuz I know it'll show a new cycle if I put in "light flow" but it was only this time this a.m and now its brown/black again. I'm starting to think maybe DH is right and maybe its a chemical again. Idk... This is very very confusing...


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> So it looks like I might be getting another surgery hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks. The injection that the orthopedic surgeon did confirmed his diagoniss and he said eventually the nerve will have to be removed. He said it could wait until after I get pregnant and give birth but after thinking things though I think now rather than later is a better way to go. You'll have to read my blog to read all the details because my iPad keeps freezing. The link is in my signature and if you haven't already subscribed, please do so!

I completely agree with your reasonings in your blog. It's the wisest choice in the situation. Good luck, I hope you get the date you are hoping for!!!! And I hope it makes you feel soooo much better!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm beginning to think AF is actually here/coming since my temp was the same as yest and because I bled instead of spotted when I woke up. I am so beyond confused. I dont understand how this could be happening so soon. I want to call my OB but they prob wouldn't even understand charting!!! LOL. ugh! Ill keep u ladies updated. I dont even want to touch my chart yet cuz I know it'll show a new cycle if I put in "light flow" but it was only this time this a.m and now its brown/black again. I'm starting to think maybe DH is right and maybe its a chemical again. Idk... This is very very confusing...

This cycle is very aggravating. :( I hope you get an answer soon. This is so crazy. Especially bc you haven't changed anything in your TTC routine!!!


----------



## cutieq

Why can't it all be simple ?? Mary, hope you get a clear answer soon. 

Jess, I agree. Sounds like you're making the wisest choice based in the situation.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Mary, :hugs: so sorry this cycle is just beyond understanding. Hope you get a proper answer soon. Or maybe your body is already responding well to the meds you're taking and is just balancing your hormones now.... :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

starryjune said:


> OK, seriously... Kohls.com needs to get its s#!% together so I can complete my mid-2WW retail therapy. I am going to break my computer from refreshing their damn page. I have Christmas ornaments and cozy gifts for my mom, siblings, and DH in my cart, &^&%%$$!
> 
> Hmm, mood swing? I don't care. I need to shop!
> 
> UPDATE: It started working again and I bought a bunch of stuff. Amen.

Omg I love kohls!!!!!! Glad it's working for you now :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Oh, Mary, :hugs: so sorry this cycle is just beyond understanding. Hope you get a proper answer soon. Or maybe your body is already responding well to the meds you're taking and is just balancing your hormones now.... :hugs:

I'm not on any meds that would do so and I started enzymes 8 months ago so I know its not the affect of that or anything else. I wish I were taking something new! Itd give me an answer! Lol. I only take prenatals and my enzymes tho. 
I read that Implantation BLEEDING is labeled that because its not uncommon to have more than just spotting. Implantation SPOTTING is when you spot. I just read an article and idk y I never realize that obv IB means bleeding and not just spotting lol! Sometimes it can be light, heavy, or non existent SO I'm praying this is what's happening but dont be surprised if u see I'm on CD4 randomly in a few days. Ugh! There are literally NO reasons why my LP is shorter this cycle anywhere on google. I mean, its not my first cycle charting, I have many of charts to back up my LP length so thats what's so confusing as I know I normally dont have any LP defects or anything but I guess anything's possible and I could've just had an "abnormal cycle". This TWW has not been nice to me yet. Hopefully good news comes from this, one way or another!


----------



## aidensmommy1

You know what Daphne, although I know the meds themselves aren't changing around my hormones now, (they already helped months ago with my cystic breasts and such and now its getting worse again! Ugh!) but MAYBE, just maybe my tube is FINALLY open and maybe this was my first "real" O cycle since charting...IDK! It is possible though that if my tube became unblocked that it could possibly change my cycle around and have to rebalance my hormones so you could be right that something along those lines are happening at this point. I'm so confused. Not only is It too early but it was CD23 yest...that'd make it my shortest cycle ever on top of early bleeding! I'm happy I didn't go for my 7dpo bloods now because I feel they wouldn't have been very accurate at this point. Hopefully next cycle ill be back to normal and get good results back from both my day 3 tests and my 7dpo tests. I really wanted a bfp before thanksgiving but Christmas will do too :haha: FX!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies....

After testing twice yesterday at CD13 and getting two flashing smiley faces on my ovulation test, I woke up this morning CD14 and I have my solid smiley face!!! :happydance::happydance:... Looks like ovulation is around 12-36 hours away now!

:dance::headspin:

But im a bit upset me and OH didn't :sex: last night.. however we did bed the night before and plan to tonight too do you ladies think I till stand a chance of catching that egg??? 

We bed so far and these days... CD 3,4,6,7,8, twice on CD 10, and once CD 11 & 12 but we missed last night at CD 13 when I got my flashing faces. Im defiently :sex: tonight though :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies....
> 
> After testing twice yesterday at CD13 and getting two flashing smiley faces on my ovulation test, I woke up this morning CD14 and I have my solid smiley face!!! :happydance::happydance:... Looks like ovulation is around 12-36 hours away now!
> 
> :dance::headspin:
> 
> But im a bit upset me and OH didn't :sex: last night.. however we did bed the night before and plan to tonight too do you ladies think I till stand a chance of catching that egg???
> 
> We bed so far and these days... CD 3,4,6,7,8, twice on CD 10, and once CD 11 & 12 but we missed last night at CD 13 when I got my flashing faces. Im defiently :sex: tonight though :haha:

you DEF are in!! BD tonight for sure but even if u cant for some reason, u still have a great chance! :). Bding the 1-2 days before ovulation day is always best and is more likely to lead to conception so it sounds like ur right on bding wise! FX for you!

Also, BDing 2 days before O is actually the most common day that will occur in conception. I didn't know that at first so I figured id share that little tidbit with u :). GL!

:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies....
> 
> After testing twice yesterday at CD13 and getting two flashing smiley faces on my ovulation test, I woke up this morning CD14 and I have my solid smiley face!!! :happydance::happydance:... Looks like ovulation is around 12-36 hours away now!
> 
> :dance::headspin:
> 
> But im a bit upset me and OH didn't :sex: last night.. however we did bed the night before and plan to tonight too do you ladies think I till stand a chance of catching that egg???
> 
> We bed so far and these days... CD 3,4,6,7,8, twice on CD 10, and once CD 11 & 12 but we missed last night at CD 13 when I got my flashing faces. Im defiently :sex: tonight though :haha:

It's OK hun.... When i got my solid, Ovulation and temp dip happened after 36 hours from Solid face. I got solid face at PM but negative on regular OPK we BD midnyt of the solid face. The next morning OPK is still negative... Evening i got the darkest line (night after the solid face) so 24 hours after. BD'd again that midnight.... Then next morning OPK is same line so we BD'd again the following midnight.... The next morning OPK was negative but still we BD'd again that midnight.... 

You have to start your BD tonight and the next 2-3 days if possible.... Once is OK so your DH :spermy: can replenish within 24hours....

FX you catch that egg...


----------



## mdscpa

Today and the next 2-3 days are your best chances of conceiving.... So get your DH to work tonight... :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks to both of you lovely ladies! :flower:

Bd for sure tonight, and im cramping so much today.. cm is still like water too! It the first time I have ever felt this way too! Never had this before! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Thanks to both of you lovely ladies! :flower:
> 
> Bd for sure tonight, and im cramping so much today.. cm is still like water too! It the first time I have ever felt this way too! Never had this before! :happydance:


FX for the :sex: marathon... Just wanna share our BD schedule that got me this cycle :haha::rofl: 

I put the time i tested and the estimated time we BD'd just so you'll know how far we were from my + OPKs...

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/OURBD_zps9fea557b.jpg


----------



## mrsbreen

SarahLou, i was dissappointed when we hadnt bd on the eve of ovulation but we did the 2 days prior eve of ov, on od and the day after. And now im going to share an announcement!


----------



## mrsbreen

Thank you to all you wonderful women on here sticking it out together!:thumbup: Lots of love and encouragement to the women ttc:hugs: !
For the ladies cheering me on to keep testing.... It's time to call my Dr.! :flower: here is my Clear Blue!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0499.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> SarahLou, i was dissappointed when we hadnt bd on the eve of ovulation but we did the 2 days prior eve of ov, on od and the day after. And now im going to share an announcement!

Hi MrsBreen.... Did you do another test? :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaaayyyyy!!! Mrsbeen!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> Thank you to all you wonderful women on here sticking it out together!:thumbup: Lots of love and encouragement to the women ttc:hugs: !
> For the ladies cheering me on to keep testing.... It's time to call my Dr.! :flower: here is my Clear Blue!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Are you going to make your own journal? Or you can follow us on the link below if you want. :happydance: Hope to see you there....


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...king-together-until-we-all-give-birth-23.html


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, your temp went up high today!!!!!!!!! Getting good vibes with your chart.... FX this will give you a surprise :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> Thank you to all you wonderful women on here sticking it out together!:thumbup: Lots of love and encouragement to the women ttc:hugs: !
> For the ladies cheering me on to keep testing.... It's time to call my Dr.! :flower: here is my Clear Blue!

Wohoo :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:
Now there is no denying that! No squinting nothing just confirmed Pregnant!!!!!! 

Congragtulations MrsBreen!!!!! Very happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

June, just saw your temp and it's up as well.... This week is really getting me so excited.... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsbreen

:happydance:Thank you! Im over here like
 



Attached Files:







11434844.gif
File size: 509.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SarahLou372

Yay Congrats mrsbreen!!! :flower::happydance: xxxx Happy and healthy 9 months!

OH just called me and I think he coming down with a cold he is aching all over... Oh no :nope: I hope he wil be okay to :sex:


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> :happydance:Thank you! Im over here like

:rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Congrats mrsbreen!

Hoping you can bd Sarah. Tell him you will warm him with your love :rofl:

June, I'm off now to stalk your temps


----------



## SarahLou372

cutieq said:


> Congrats mrsbreen!
> 
> Hoping you can bd Sarah. Tell him you will warm him with your love :rofl:
> 
> June, I'm off now to stalk your temps

:haha: I like that! I always do anyway... :dohh:..:rofl:

Im sure we will sort something out... :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe today is the day and the cold/bodyache wants to mess with your chance. So dont let it win. And i think :sex: is a good med for that. :haha:


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> Maybe today is the day and the cold/bodyache wants to mess with your chance. So dont let it win. And i think :sex: is a good med for that. :haha:

:rofl::rofl:

Dont worry.. I will make sure there a hot shower some painkillers and a hot drink for him... he cant so no then... :rofl:


----------



## starryjune

cutieq said:


> Congrats mrsbreen!
> 
> Hoping you can bd Sarah. Tell him you will warm him with your love :rofl:
> 
> June, I'm off now to stalk your temps

As you can see, the chart looks so good... but I have a dilemma. I have been waking an hour early, so technically my temps at my usual time are NOT after solid enough sleep. Even though I stay in bed and fall back to sleep, I think they might be falsely high and the I dip might even be false as that was the morning I had to pee so had I got up, temped, and peed - so that day's temp was adjusted from my pre-pee/early wake-up to what should have been my normal waking temp (which was actually much higher when I did take it per normal). I was SO happy to see the rise again this morning but now I am doubting everything. I literally had pee in a cup today, eager to test, but all this occurred to me and I dumped it down the drain. I have always been a terrible sleeper, but still. Maybe my true BBT is low 97s and I am just doing this all wrong.


----------



## starryjune

I've always been a terrible, restless sleeper. I have to take sleep aids many nights (with bipolar it can be especially bad to have a lack of sleep too long). For the past few mornings, I wake up at 5 a.m. - actually, I think it's been happening pretty regularly since DST, as my body was used to waking at 6 and it still is stuck on that or something. But unless the urge to pee is overwhelming, which it only was once this week, I stay still and breathe deep until I fall back to sleep.

Anyway, I am questioning if my chart is even accurate now. I have been getting at least 6-8 solid hours sleep and then often awake at 5, but then ward off the feeling of needing to pee and get one more semi-decent hour of sleep before I wake up and temp at just a little past 6. But one morning, the day I hoped for the Implantation dip, when I woke up at 5 I had to pee so bad, so I temped. It was 97.2 - indicative of a dip. I went back to bed and temped at my normal time and it was almost 97.9! So... now I am sad, thinking maybe there was no real dip and that all these temps taken after I wake up early are overly high/not accurate. Or does having an ongoing history of restless sleep mean the temps are as accurate as can be for my body? 

Please, I know I am sounding stupid, but please help. This is such a critical time and my chart has never looked this promising. I am so tempted to test that I actually had pee in a cup this morning. Then I realized how upset I get after a :bfn: and considered this restless sleep issue and rinsed it down the drain... I have to hold it together at work so any advice or insight you can give, even if it's to say you think my temps are all wrong and should be discarded, please share.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## SarahLou372

I dont chart at all... the simple reason for this is I forget to do it... :blush:

Im happy using OPKS at the moment the new clearblue digitial ones and checking my cm. I guess a lot of the time its personal choice. But I here that temping can confirm if you ovulated fter you get a positive opk. Am I right? I dont know mcuh about temping. But my OH gets up at 4-5am for work and that wakes me up a different time each day and then go back to sleep so this is why i never bother. Sorry I cant help much more hun :(


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> I've always been a terrible, restless sleeper. I have to take sleep aids many nights (with bipolar it can be especially bad to have a lack of sleep too long). For the past few mornings, I wake up at 5 a.m. - actually, I think it's been happening pretty regularly since DST, as my body was used to waking at 6 and it still is stuck on that or something. But unless the urge to pee is overwhelming, which it only was once this week, I stay still and breathe deep until I fall back to sleep.
> 
> Anyway, I am questioning if my chart is even accurate now. I have been getting at least 6-8 solid hours sleep and then often awake at 5, but then ward off the feeling of needing to pee and get one more semi-decent hour of sleep before I wake up and temp at just a little past 6. But one morning, the day I hoped for the Implantation dip, when I woke up at 5 I had to pee so bad, so I temped. It was 97.2 - indicative of a dip. I went back to bed and temped at my normal time and it was almost 97.9! So... now I am sad, thinking maybe there was no real dip and that all these temps taken after I wake up early are overly high/not accurate. Or does having an ongoing history of restless sleep mean the temps are as accurate as can be for my body?
> 
> Please, I know I am sounding stupid, but please help. This is such a critical time and my chart has never looked this promising. I am so tempted to test that I actually had pee in a cup this morning. Then I realized how upset I get after a :bfn: and considered this restless sleep issue and rinsed it down the drain... I have to hold it together at work so any advice or insight you can give, even if it's to say you think my temps are all wrong and should be discarded, please share.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.

Hey June don't feel bad about when you took your temp. It happens and we can't force ourselves to take it at the same time esp. when nature calls... A lot of articles say that when this happen (waking up earlier than your usual temping time) it is better for you to take your temp and use it. Instead of using your second temp when you fell back to sleep and temped again. The first one is closer, if not accurate, to what your temp should be. We use the adjuster if the time difference is more than 30 minutes... 

Please note the following:

Temp taken earlier = lower than what your temp is if taken in the usual time
Temp taken later = higher than what you temp is if taken in the usual time

As long as you have at least 3 hours of solid sleep the temp is ok... Only the timing will make the difference. I still believe that your temp yesterday whether 97.2 or adjusted was a clear indication of dip. Implantation or not this usually happens to women pregnant or not, but there's a higher stats of pregnant women having this pattern. The most important temps though are from 10 dpo onwards as it tends to go down if it's :bfn: so when your temps are going up or staying high from 10dpo *MOST LIKELY* you are pregnant.... 

Sorry for the book. :haha:

FX this is it....


----------



## cutieq

I will probably get scolded for this but I would say as long as your hours of sleep are consistent, it's fine. I'm a restless sleeper, I toss and turn and DH comes to bed after me which always wakes me up but I'm consistently in bed for 5-6 hours. 

I would say however, any temp you took after getting up to pee, I would probably disregard. No matter how I slept, I never get out of bed before taking my temp and if I have to get up earlier or later than normal, I just use an adjuster. 

I'm probably not the most religious tester which I think it's ok because it's a "guide". I would just always temp before getting up and always adjust your times when needed.


----------



## SarahLou372

I really dont know what I can say. or if I can help with this.. Im sorry :(


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> I've always been a terrible, restless sleeper. I have to take sleep aids many nights (with bipolar it can be especially bad to have a lack of sleep too long). For the past few mornings, I wake up at 5 a.m. - actually, I think it's been happening pretty regularly since DST, as my body was used to waking at 6 and it still is stuck on that or something. But unless the urge to pee is overwhelming, which it only was once this week, I stay still and breathe deep until I fall back to sleep.
> 
> Anyway, I am questioning if my chart is even accurate now. I have been getting at least 6-8 solid hours sleep and then often awake at 5, but then ward off the feeling of needing to pee and get one more semi-decent hour of sleep before I wake up and temp at just a little past 6. But one morning, the day I hoped for the Implantation dip, when I woke up at 5 I had to pee so bad, so I temped. It was 97.2 - indicative of a dip. I went back to bed and temped at my normal time and it was almost 97.9! So... now I am sad, thinking maybe there was no real dip and that all these temps taken after I wake up early are overly high/not accurate. Or does having an ongoing history of restless sleep mean the temps are as accurate as can be for my body?
> 
> Please, I know I am sounding stupid, but please help. This is such a critical time and my chart has never looked this promising. I am so tempted to test that I actually had pee in a cup this morning. Then I realized how upset I get after a :bfn: and considered this restless sleep issue and rinsed it down the drain... I have to hold it together at work so any advice or insight you can give, even if it's to say you think my temps are all wrong and should be discarded, please share.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Hey June don't feel bad about when you took your temp. It happens and we can't force ourselves to take it at the same time esp. when nature calls... A lot of articles say that when this happen (waking up earlier than your usual temping time) it is better for you to take your temp and use it. Instead of using your second temp when you fell back to sleep and temped again. The first one is closer, if not accurate, to what your temp should be. We use the adjuster if the time difference is more than 30 minutes...
> 
> Please note the following:
> 
> Temp taken earlier = lower than what your temp is if taken in the usual time
> Temp taken later = higher than what you temp is if taken in the usual time
> 
> As long as you have at least 3 hours of solid sleep the temp is ok... Only the timing will make the difference. I still believe that your temp yesterday whether 97.2 or adjusted was a clear indication of dip. Implantation or not this usually happens to women pregnant or not, but there's a higher stats of pregnant women having this pattern. The most important temps though are from 10 dpo onwards as it tends to go down if it's :bfn: so when your temps are going up or staying high from 10dpo *MOST LIKELY* you are pregnant....
> 
> Sorry for the book. :haha:
> 
> FX this is it....Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the book! OK, so my plan tonight is to do everything in my power to get a SOLID night's sleep and wake up at my usual temping time. But if that fails, I will stay in bed but temp at 5 or whenever I wake up. Then I will go back to sleep and temp again at my usual time, and note the difference. I'd probably then just use the first/early temp adjusted with that tool (like I did on the dip day on my chart - actual temp taken early was 97.2, it adjusted it to 97.4 or something). Then I will either have a full-night's-sleep accurate temp or I will know how much it fluctuates. I am at 10DPO today, so I guess if you're right, tomorrow and beyond are critical temp days... UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I need your advise I was testing out trigger and noticed that the test got darker instead of lighter. take a look and tell me what you think please.

Shouldn't it be almost gone? I will probably test a gain Friday to see if any change. Just wanted you ladies opinion.
 



Attached Files:







Line up 11.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









Line up 6.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12









FRER 11 12 14 5.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6









FRER 11 12 14 4.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## starryjune

cutieq said:


> I will probably get scolded for this but I would say as long as your hours of sleep are consistent, it's fine. I'm a restless sleeper, I toss and turn and DH comes to bed after me which always wakes me up but I'm consistently in bed for 5-6 hours.
> 
> I would say however, any temp you took after getting up to pee, I would probably disregard. No matter how I slept, I never get out of bed before taking my temp and if I have to get up earlier or later than normal, I just use an adjuster.
> 
> I'm probably not the most religious tester which I think it's ok because it's a "guide". I would just always temp before getting up and always adjust your times when needed.

I use the adjuster too when I actually record a temp taken earlier than usual, and while I did actually GET UP the one day and take it before I peed, that temp was SO low compared to the days before, even the adjusted temp was very low compared to surrounding days, so I am pretty sure it was accurate. I actually take my temp twice most mornings - one as soon as my eyes open, before I move. Then again right after I get out of bed and pee. The temp is always exactly the same or just goes up .1 degree, .2 max once or twice. The only time it changes drastically is between the first waking temp and after a hot shower.

FX tomorrow's temp is more accurate or at least I have the sense to take temps both times I wake up and see WTF the difference is. Man, this whole process is draining!! I am so glad that DH and I have to take a forced break until end of Dec. cuz of solo travels... stupid charts and thermometers and strips and pee in a cup. I'm exhausted!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

And oh, the most important temps are before ovulation and few temps after O to confirm O happened. After that temping is not that important in knowing your cycle. You'll still get your LP even if you stopped temping after O is confirmed. 

However, continues temping during TWW is helpful if you wanna know what's your usual pattern during this time. This pattern is unique for every woman esp. the 2nd half of TWW. An obvious deviation from your usual pattern could be an indication that you might be pregnant so you'll know in advance whether to take a test or just wait for :af:. Temping only gives us clues not confirmation if we are pregnant or not....


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> And oh, the most important temps are before ovulation and few temps after O to confirm O happened. After that temping is not that important in knowing your cycle. You'll still get your LP even if you stopped temping after O is confirmed.
> 
> However, continues temping during TWW is helpful if you wanna know what's your usual pattern during this time. This pattern is unique for every woman esp. the 2nd half of TWW. An obvious deviation from your usual pattern could be an indication that you might be pregnant so you'll know in advance whether to take a test or just wait for :af:. Temping only gives us clues not confirmation if we are pregnant or not....

This cycle's post-O temps are semi-better - I have never gotten such a high temp this time of the cycle, but only the next couple days will tell. If my temps start to drop tomorrow, I'm out. Here's my chart overlay from this month and last - both cycles I temped exactly the same way, using adjusters a few times if I woke up late or early. Should I still be hopeful that these are accurate?
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I need your advise I was testing out trigger and noticed that the test got darker instead of lighter. take a look and tell me what you think please.
> 
> Shouldn't it be almost gone? I will probably test a gain Friday to see if any change. Just wanted you ladies opinion.

They say, trigger shots stay in your body for up to 10 or 14 days post trigger. But the line should be getting lighter if you test it out. If it's doing otherwise, then maybe you're pregnant? i cant see anything from the other tests but your FRER i def see a line and i guess it's taken today based on the file name of course. 

FX this is it hun.... :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I like the overlay... If we're gonna follow you last chart I'd say, watch out for a drop at 12dpo. But if your temp that day went up, there's def a chance you got it this time. I mean, being positive won't hurt.... It's how we survive....


----------



## brighteyez73

MDSCPA - Thank you and yes it was taken today. Good catch :haha:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> I like the overlay... If we're gonna follow you last chart I'd say, watch out for a drop at 12dpo. But if your temp that day went up, there def a chance you got it this time. I mean, being positive won't hurt.... It's how we survive....

Yes, I'm thinking a little drop tomorrow = not the end yet but still not good... a downward trend or big drop on Friday = I'm out.

BUT, being positive... if temps stay stable or even in upward stairs formation, this will be a FIRST and I will be POAS!! The rest of this week better go fast. I just want to know and get on with my life.


----------



## SarahLou372

Just an update ladies...

Went to the bathroom and cm has changed from watery to EWCM!!! 

:happydance::dance:

Go :spermy: Go...!! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Just an update ladies...
> 
> Went to the bathroom and cm has changed from watery to EWCM!!!
> 
> :happydance::dance:
> 
> Go :spermy: Go...!! :haha:


GET IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Since You don't temp, try to cover the next days for at least another 2-3 days.... We need lots of :spermy: waiting or finding that egg....

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update ladies...
> 
> Went to the bathroom and cm has changed from watery to EWCM!!!
> 
> :happydance::dance:
> 
> Go :spermy: Go...!! :haha:
> 
> 
> GET IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Since You don't temp, try to cover the next days for at least another 2-3 days.... We need lots of :spermy: waiting or finding that egg....
> 
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> 
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:Click to expand...

To confirm OH as come down with a cold :( 

I was hoping to :sex: tonight and tomorrow night as a minimum does that sound like a good plan for now?? :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

That is perfect.... then skip a day after tomorrow then hit it one more time.... A day break is enough for DH during this CRUCIAL DAYS... Just tell him he can have a TWW rest after all these.. :haha: Just not tonight and tomorrow.....


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> That is perfect.... then skip a day after tomorrow then hit it one more time.... A day break is enough for DH during this CRUCIAL DAYS... Just tell him he can have a TWW rest after all these.. :haha: Just not tonight and tomorrow.....

:rofl: I like that its funny... im actually going to say this to him, a tww holiday after.... or I might say maybe even a 9 month holiday!! Not sure if I want to be having :sex: when Im pregnant or not yet


----------



## Querida87

Quick update: Because of the pain I was experiencing, the ob wanted to stop. I said I'd rather keep going than reschedule, so he agreed to try again after getting his last three patients out, since it was closing time and they were quick check-ins. I was prepared to scream my way through the removal. But he got called into delivery for a client with complications. So I'm going back today at 3:45. I'm taking a Norco(/nortab/ whatever it's called) about 3 taking and a book and snacks with to settle in comfortably for the wait. FX it gets taken care of so I can start trying this O time. My ob said I could start trying immediately as the mirena was expired and I probably wouldn't have as much hormones in my system, but that I realistically would probably not get my BFP until 2-3 cycles post mirena. Either way, I'm still gonna try. If it doesn't happen, it's still good practice for next time around.

BTW does your temp did post ovulation? Mine is usually between 96.9-97.2 but has never been below 96.9 until today when I logged 96.5. What does that mean?? 

Mrsbean - JIC I missed saying it, congrats!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Quick update: Because of the pain I was experiencing, the ob wanted to stop. I said I'd rather keep going than reschedule, so he agreed to try again after getting his last three patients out, since it was closing time and they were quick check-ins. I was prepared to scream my way through the removal. But he got called into delivery for a client with complications. So I'm going back today at 3:45. I'm taking a Norco(/nortab/ whatever it's called) about 3 taking and a book and snacks with to settle in comfortably for the wait. FX it gets taken care of so I can start trying this O time. My ob said I could start trying immediately as the mirena was expired and I probably wouldn't have as much hormones in my system, but that I realistically would probably not get my BFP until 2-3 cycles post mirena. Either way, I'm still gonna try. If it doesn't happen, it's still good practice for next time around.
> 
> BTW does your temp did post ovulation? Mine is usually between 96.9-97.2 but has never been below 96.9 until today when I logged 96.5. What does that mean??
> 
> Mrsbean - JIC I missed saying it, congrats!!

good luck!!

Alot of times a dip can mean O is near (depending on where ur at in ur cycle) but temps can very for many different reasons. Before O, ur temps will be in a lower range and then ur estrogen surge for O can cause a slight or big dip, which for many women is a great indicator to BD. The day after O, ur temp will rise by at least .02 higher than the rest of the temps and after 3 days of higher temps, you can be fairly certain you've oed. Do you O with the expired mirena in? If so, that could be an O dip. If not, as I said before, temps can randomly dip and spike for many reasons such as sleep disturbance, open mouth breathing, your room just plain being colder, etc. Hope this was the answer u we're looking for! Good luck! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Querida87 said:


> Quick update: Because of the pain I was experiencing, the ob wanted to stop. I said I'd rather keep going than reschedule, so he agreed to try again after getting his last three patients out, since it was closing time and they were quick check-ins. I was prepared to scream my way through the removal. But he got called into delivery for a client with complications. So I'm going back today at 3:45. I'm taking a Norco(/nortab/ whatever it's called) about 3 taking and a book and snacks with to settle in comfortably for the wait. FX it gets taken care of so I can start trying this O time. My ob said I could start trying immediately as the mirena was expired and I probably wouldn't have as much hormones in my system, but that I realistically would probably not get my BFP until 2-3 cycles post mirena. Either way, I'm still gonna try. If it doesn't happen, it's still good practice for next time around.
> 
> BTW does your temp did post ovulation? Mine is usually between 96.9-97.2 but has never been below 96.9 until today when I logged 96.5. What does that mean??
> 
> Mrsbean - JIC I missed saying it, congrats!!

Did the doc get the Mirena out today?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Quick update, I do believe AF is here early. Apparently I had a cyst they believed was caused from O. This is normal when we O but instead of breaking out, it stuck to my ovary and made it look "swollen" in the u/s, is what the nurse said. It was seen on my ultrasound 6dpo and they said that MIGHT be the reason I'm bleeding early or they said we can get "irregular cycles" randomly where AF will show much earlier or later. So maybe last cycle it really did show up late since it was early this time cuz my temps look really weird and off last cycle as well. Its quite a heavy Flow but still looks odd. Idk I'm still confused but finally decided to just call it AF. If its from my cyst, it may just be bleeding so it may mess with how my next cycle looks too but I'll figure it out. I'm hoping this change is LEADING to something good. FX my body is getting used to a working tube! Anyway, I'm so happy I didn't waist a single frer this cycle!! Now there's more for next cycle :haha: My OB is going to do another ultrasound in a month or two BEFORE ovulation, rather than after again, so they can see if the cyst is gone or if it's something we need to take care of. I may need to go on bcp for one cycle like I did before I got pregnant with Aiden to get rid of the cyst but I'm really hoping I can skip the BCP, as I worry they'll completely mess up my hormones or clog my tube worse. Ugh. Always so many worries! Something's gota give soon. I have a feeling in my gut that its going to happen any month now. I may get the tubal surgery sooner rather than later if I become MORE impatient than I already am..lol. We'll see what the future brings. I can tell Dhs heart is hurting from all of this too and he's getting impatient as well..he'll never actually say those words to me but he says how badly he cant wait for us to conceive every single day lately and he's been talking about it with his friends more too. Being the one with the fertility issues out of the two of us, I feel even worse. He tells me I should never feel bad about it, I just can't help it sometimes. Anywhoo, I will talk to u ladies soon! I wanted to let u know that it probably wasn't IB that I experienced. If it was, id be very worried. This is heavier than most AFs ever are! Well, good night ladies! <3
Good luck to all! 
:dust: 
:dust:


----------



## cutieq

I adore your outlook Mary. Hate that it wasn't IB but your docs sound like they know what's going on, you've got a great spirit and you're 100% right .... It won't be long now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, looks like ur getting ready to O very soon! Ur temps are getting lower. FX for a nise rise very soon and a BFP shortly to follow! :)


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> Quick update, I do believe AF is here early. Apparently I had a cyst they believed was caused from O. This is normal when we O but instead of breaking out, it stuck to my ovary and made it look "swollen" in the u/s, is what the nurse said. It was seen on my ultrasound 6dpo and they said that MIGHT be the reason I'm bleeding early or they said we can get "irregular cycles" randomly where AF will show much earlier or later. So maybe last cycle it really did show up late since it was early this time cuz my temps look really weird and off last cycle as well. Its quite a heavy Flow but still looks odd. Idk I'm still confused but finally decided to just call it AF. If its from my cyst, it may just be bleeding so it may mess with how my next cycle looks too but I'll figure it out. I'm hoping this change is LEADING to something good. FX my body is getting used to a working tube! Anyway, I'm so happy I didn't waist a single frer this cycle!! Now there's more for next cycle :haha: My OB is going to do another ultrasound in a month or two BEFORE ovulation, rather than after again, so they can see if the cyst is gone or if it's something we need to take care of. I may need to go on bcp for one cycle like I did before I got pregnant with Aiden to get rid of the cyst but I'm really hoping I can skip the BCP, as I worry they'll completely mess up my hormones or clog my tube worse. Ugh. Always so many worries! Something's gota give soon. I have a feeling in my gut that its going to happen any month now. I may get the tubal surgery sooner rather than later if I become MORE impatient than I already am..lol. We'll see what the future brings. I can tell Dhs heart is hurting from all of this too and he's getting impatient as well..he'll never actually say those words to me but he says how badly he cant wait for us to conceive every single day lately and he's been talking about it with his friends more too. Being the one with the fertility issues out of the two of us, I feel even worse. He tells me I should never feel bad about it, I just can't help it sometimes. Anywhoo, I will talk to u ladies soon! I wanted to let u know that it probably wasn't IB that I experienced. If it was, id be very worried. This is heavier than most AFs ever are! Well, good night ladies! <3
> Good luck to all!
> :dust:
> :dust:

What a great outlook, Mary. Praying for your BFP soon!


----------



## starryjune

Good evening, ladies.

Well, made it through another work day and somehow managed to get a lot of work done, even though it felt like all I did was obsess about all this stuff.

As a follow-up to this morning's bbt freakout... not sure if temps later in the day mean anything, but since I started temping months ago, I have been "very curious" (aka, mildly obsessed) with my body temperature, and often take my temp when I get home from work, too. I tend to have much lower temps in the PM, probably due to adrenal fatigue, tiredness in general, and decompressing from the day. My PM temps run between 96.0 and 97, usually mid 96s. Well, today it is 98.3. I am just going to give myself one and take that as a good sign. Work for that much-desired baby, body!


----------



## Jrepp

So much has happened on here today. Mary, I'm sorry it was AF and not ib. Hopefully your next cycle will offer you some insight. Latreace I hope that it is a bfp on the way, your tests should definitely be getting lihpghter post trigger if nothing happend in there. 

AFm: I have my sis scheduled for the 25th after my nerve study. I also got surgery scheduled so I will be going in on the 26th (yes the day before thanksgiving)


----------



## Querida87

It was a no-go for me ladies. I'm now in pain and bleeding like AF for nothing. Two days, a Norco, a para-cervical block, and a total of over two hours of digging and nothing. I go to the hospital for a hysteroscopy tomorrow to get it out once and for all. Hopefully the bleeding eases off soon. I need my uterine lining bc I think I'll be O-ing soon!! IDK if the temp dip was because we used a thinner blanket or because I'll soon O, but I have started seeing small gobs of EWCM and I wanna get enough BD in to catch the eggie, and have enough lining to help it stick...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> So much has happened on here today. Mary, I'm sorry it was AF and not ib. Hopefully your next cycle will offer you some insight. Latreace I hope that it is a bfp on the way, your tests should definitely be getting lihpghter post trigger if nothing happend in there.
> 
> AFm: I have my sis scheduled for the 25th after my nerve study. I also got surgery scheduled so I will be going in on the 26th (yes the day before thanksgiving)

Good luck with your tests and surgery! I hope it all goes well!



Querida87 said:


> It was a no-go for me ladies. I'm now in pain and bleeding like AF for nothing. Two days, a Norco, a para-cervical block, and a total of over two hours of digging and nothing. I go to the hospital for a hysteroscopy tomorrow to get it out once and for all. Hopefully the bleeding eases off soon. I need my uterine lining bc I think I'll be O-ing soon!! IDK if the temp dip was because we used a thinner blanket or because I'll soon O, but I have started seeing small gobs of EWCM and I wanna get enough BD in to catch the eggie, and have enough lining to help it stick...

I'm sorry to hear that your having such a difficult time! I hope they can get it out with no more pain caused to you!

Fx! 

Also I'm sorry about AF Mary! I had my hopes up for you this cycle! Really looked and sounded different! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Looks like maybe i am about to o? It's way early though! Grr!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Danie : Early o = less time to wait for your next BFP :yipee:

FX for all you ladies still in your TWW! I cannot wait for the next BFP announcement
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Got this and a flashing smiley this morning so maybe my real o is coming.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

FX you catch that egg Dani. No need to mention about :sex: coz i know you've done your homework already :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

Thanks! Luckily the bleeding slowed and I'm only spotting today. My temp dipped down to 91.1 this morning. I take my temp at 7 every day before rising and I went to bed at normal time with the house at normal temp and my usual blanket, so I don't think there was an external source for the dip. With the mirena coming out today and me thinking I'll be ovulating this weekend, I hope the bleeding and cramping are controlled enough for :sex: so that I can catch the first cycle eggie!!


----------



## cutieq

Querida87 said:


> Thanks! Luckily the bleeding slowed and I'm only spotting today. My temp dipped down to 91.1 this morning. I take my temp at 7 every day before rising and I went to bed at normal time with the house at normal temp and my usual blanket, so I don't think there was an external source for the dip. With the mirena coming out today and me thinking I'll be ovulating this weekend, I hope the bleeding and cramping are controlled enough for :sex: so that I can catch the first cycle eggie!!

Fingers crossed! Sounds like things are getting better!


----------



## Querida87

You know it! It looks like you and I will be O-ing about the same time. Yay for TWW buddies!! I'm glad to be able to officially share this real TWW with everyone, esp. you and JandJ


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi again ladies :hi:

So maybe today I have ovulated... But last night never happened with OH again.. no bedding! To solid days now with no bedding. Im giving up ladies, for the first time ever I knew I was ovulating and I wanted nothing more than for it to be my turn, my chance.. would ff liked a summer baby too :cry:

This is the end of the road for me ladies... Just wait two weeks for the :bfn: and af to arrive.... :cry: Im so upset that for the two days I needed my fella He couldn't perform :cry::cry:


----------



## cutieq

So sorry Sarah but if you've BD'd at all, you still have a chance! We're here to wait it out with you.


----------



## starryjune

Good morning,

I feel like poo today - achy, super tired, nauseous yet craving pastries (which I can't eat. I have celiac disease), burping is back and bbs are more tender again. I kinda feel like it's PMS though, but DH says this is different from my usual PMS. I can't get my hopes up.

Was hoping for a solid night of sleep so I was spoitive about my bbt, but I slept from about 10:30 and woke up at 3:15! I immediately took my temp, as I knew I would only get another 2.5 hours, tops. It was 97.7, which the online adjuster put at 98.3 for my usual waking time. BUUUUUUUUUUT when I did wake up after a VERY restless, uncomfortable last couple hours after the 3:15 wakeup, I took my temp at the usual time and it was only 97.9. This temping really drives me nuts, but I think the estimation based on the nearly 5 solid hours is best, so keeping that in my FF and made a note about it.

I think I might test tomorrow morning with a Wondfo 1-step IF my temp is still at or above 98. I just need to know - I think it would show at least a faint line by now if there's any chance. But if it drops under 98, I won't. At 12DPO (tomorrow) my temp always drops below 98, leading up to AF (I expect it on Monday or Tuesday).

Hope the rest of you are well. xx


----------



## Querida87

mirena is out. in a lot of pain but happy. :)


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah Lou - my husband couldn't perform this month either and it worked out for the best because I am now having surgery and then starting medicated cycles. Plus you were still able tot get it in during some of the most fertile days.

June- I have celiac also, although I do cheat every now and again. I would take a test and see. You should be able to get a bfp by now.


----------



## starryjune

Jrepp said:


> Sarah Lou - my husband couldn't perform this month either and it worked out for the best because I am now having surgery and then starting medicated cycles. Plus you were still able tot get it in during some of the most fertile days.
> 
> June- I have celiac also, although I do cheat every now and again. I would take a test and see. You should be able to get a bfp by now.

Yep, I decided that if my temp stays around 98, I will test tomorrow morning. If I implanted, it happened Sunday or Monday, so I should at least see a trace of a line. If not, I accept AF is visiting soon and stop obsessing.


----------



## cutieq

FX June! Your temps look amazing.


----------



## starryjune

cutieq said:


> FX June! Your temps look amazing.

LOL, thanks... I never thought I would be so proud of a chart! I just dread that despite it, AF will come whack me with her broom next week. Well, I whack back! :af::witch::finger:


----------



## mdscpa

June, your chart looks great... FX temp stays high and you finally get that two lines....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

Morning ladies! yesterday I was pretty drunk on oxycodone, but today I don't think I'll take any as the pain seems manageable. They got me in to surgery an hour early and I left at 4:30 with the mirena in a little cup and a designated driver. I definitely think I O'd today seeing as how my temp shot all the way up to 97.9. Idk if I can manage :sex: today. We didn't dtd yesterday or Wednesday, but we did on Tuesday night so I might still have a chance. I want a girl anyways so :sex: now might mean a fast boy swimmer wins the race... What do you think, should I try to BD or not??

June - everything I can cross is crossed for you! can't wait to see your test!!


----------



## Jrepp

Having had a hysteroscopy before I would highly recommend not doing it for a couple of days at least. While you may not feel much pain right now, your insides are trying to repair themselves. Let your body heal!


----------



## cutieq

Jess, how ya feeling? 

Querida87, I agree with Jess. Sounds painful. I might take a rest and let me lady parts repair.


AFM, temp spike this morning so I guess O is confirmed. No sore boobs or anything I normally get. I start the progesterone 3dpo, so as soon as I get crosshairs it's go time. Not testing early this cycle and can't pay too much attention to my temps as progesterone will make them high naturally. Feeling pretty relaxed about the wait which is rare


----------



## Jrepp

June did you test? I thought about it this morning but had to go so bad I didnt have time. I freaked out a bit after a dream I had where I got my bfp and couldn't go through with the ankle surgery! Whew boy I woke up scared


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Jess, how ya feeling?
> 
> Querida87, I agree with Jess. Sounds painful. I might take a rest and let me lady parts repair.
> 
> 
> AFM, temp spike this morning so I guess O is confirmed. No sore boobs or anything I normally get. I start the progesterone 3dpo, so as soon as I get crosshairs it's go time. Not testing early this cycle and can't pay too much attention to my temps as progesterone will make them high naturally. Feeling pretty relaxed about the wait which is rare

I'm feeling really good. We know this cycle was a bust based on the problems we had which is good because of the surgery coming up. I kind of talk about it in my blog (you should all follow if you don't already) but I feel like so much pressure is off of me right now because we have a plan with the re and starting iuis and with the surgery im not worried about one last hurrah before starting the medicated cycles.


----------



## SarahLou372

Can you ladies help me.... The other day I posted because OH was to unwell enough to bed with me at CD 13, 14 and 15 well im CD 16 today and my cheap internet ovulation test is positive! :shrug:

But my clearblue digital had a solid smiley face on cd14!! Whats happening?? Also went to the loo just and when I wipe its still watery but loads of EWCM now, some is clear some a cream colour sorry tmi :blush:

And OH has been diagnosed with gastroenteritis tummy bug!! Been sick for two days now.. so we only bed on these days so far... CD 3,4,6,7,8 twice on CD10 and once CD 11 & 12. Missed CD 13,14 & 15. But I got a flashing smiley face on my clearblue CD 13 morning and afternoon, and the cheapie was negative, CD 14 got a solid smiley face and a negative cheapie. Yesterday CD15 negative cheapie.. and today... CD 16 positive cheapie opk! What??! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







10523843_748302878550687_1643062341451996462_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Jess, how ya feeling?
> 
> Querida87, I agree with Jess. Sounds painful. I might take a rest and let me lady parts repair.
> 
> 
> AFM, temp spike this morning so I guess O is confirmed. No sore boobs or anything I normally get. I start the progesterone 3dpo, so as soon as I get crosshairs it's go time. Not testing early this cycle and can't pay too much attention to my temps as progesterone will make them high naturally. Feeling pretty relaxed about the wait which is rare
> 
> I'm feeling really good. We know this cycle was a bust based on the problems we had which is good because of the surgery coming up. I kind of talk about it in my blog (you should all follow if you don't already) but I feel like so much pressure is off of me right now because we have a plan with the re and starting iuis and with the surgery im not worried about one last hurrah before starting the medicated cycles.Click to expand...

Jess I'm so happy YOUR happy with your plan! Its so good to hear! :) and I'm still SO excited that ur trying iui! I bet that'll be it for you and I can't wait! Good luck and tons and tons of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck June!


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> June, your chart looks great... FX temp stays high and you finally get that two lines....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Looks can be deceiving - see my new post :(


----------



## starryjune

Well, I'm out. Temp dipped down this morning but I still felt so different and tested with a Wondfo - bright white :bfn: 

I can't stop crying. Even DH was.


----------



## cutieq

following! I thought I had done it already. Glad to hear that you have such a solid plan ongoing


----------



## SarahLou372

Can anyone help with my last posted im so confused Im thinking the clomid not worked after all :(


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372, the solid just means O is coming. Not that you're ovulating so it's possible you got the solid on 14 and didn't O until 16. 

June, that dip and a BFN doesn't mean you're out yet. You're only 12dpo so there's time!


----------



## SarahLou372

cutieq said:


> SarahLou372, the solid just means O is coming. Not that you're ovulating so it's possible you got the solid on 14 and didn't O until 16.
> 
> June, that dip and a BFN doesn't mean you're out yet. You're only 12dpo so there's time!

So I would be ovulating today?? :shrug:

Oh no we not bed since CD 12 :(


----------



## starryjune

cutieq said:


> SarahLou372, the solid just means O is coming. Not that you're ovulating so it's possible you got the solid on 14 and didn't O until 16.
> 
> June, that dip and a BFN doesn't mean you're out yet. You're only 12dpo so there's time!

Let's be realistic - there was no trace of a line, by any stretch. And all the charts I see with my cycle length, O day, and luteal phase got BFPs by 12DPO, esp. with the "dip." I accept AF is coming and my temp will keep dropping off :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, ive been down. Both my friends had their babies in the last wk and then my wonky cycle had to happen :-\. Ugh! So I guess AF came 3 days early, spotting 4 days early. But at least my u/s showed that my uterus is still in great condition so now my doc will do my repeat HSG after all the blood work is done this cycle. I cant wait for that! I have a feeling either ill get super lucky this cycle, or it'll be another wonky cycle since the early bleeding MIGHT be from a cyst, and next cycle will be better, so hopefully since next cycle will be my HSG, I'm praying my cycles normal again and I conceive no later than that. That's what I'm hoping for anyway! But if the HSG and such doesn't work out like I hope, mini ivf is def being MUCH thought about for March-ish. Dh is thankfully all for it. We'll make a decision for sure by late dec/early January that way we'll have time to get most of it set up by march. Before IVF though, we are going to take the chance of the tubal surgery. If the surgery goes bad and they need to remove it, as long as we're ready for IVF, ill be ok with that since removing a bad tube before IVF ups the odds of success or less chance of MC anyhow. If surgery goes good, that'd be AMAZING and im almost certain we'd conceive. I wish i could jump into a time machine and see if surgery would work for me or not. If there wasn't a 50% chance of completely loosing my only tube, id do it but we want to give it AT LEAST until the repeat HSG before making any set in stone decisions. So thats my plan for the next 6 months if no bfp by then. Surgery in 3 months and IF surgery works, we'll try naturally for another 6 months AND THEN go to IVF so FX we get lucky in tubal surgery instead! Sry this is all over the place! Lol. There's so many dif possibilities that i may be looking at so i wanted to share our plan. After the HSG, decision making will be much easier! Lol. 

Anyway, i hope every last one of you are having a good day. Love u all and I'll check in soon. Ive still been trying to keep my mind off ttc a lil (since that's all i can think about!!!) so I've been trying to limit myself to google and such BEFORE the TWW since we all know how crazy the tww gets! I just want an answer about my tube already! It's driving me bonkers!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> SarahLou372, the solid just means O is coming. Not that you're ovulating so it's possible you got the solid on 14 and didn't O until 16.
> 
> June, that dip and a BFN doesn't mean you're out yet. You're only 12dpo so there's time!
> 
> Let's be realistic - there was no trace of a line, by any stretch. And all the charts I see with my cycle length, O day, and luteal phase got BFPs by 12DPO, esp. with the "dip." I accept AF is coming and my temp will keep dropping off :(Click to expand...

I'm sorry June :(. Hopefully you'll be someone with a nice spike back up tomorrow! Believe me, ive read PLENTY of women who swore they were out due to a dip at 12-13dpo because it usually means AF, BUT, theirs ended up being implantation dips and they got bfps 1-2 days later AND they had stark white bfps before hand. There's always still a chance until the ugly witch shows! I'm keeping faith for you! :) :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

You know what I don't know my head from my backside right now... Clearblue was positive for ovulation CD 14 now my cheapie is positive CD 16. Feel like giving up just pcos playing up again... If clomid would of worked surely I didn't keep getting positive tests all the time. :shrug:

:( Stressful


----------



## cutieq

June...WSS^

Sarah, ovulation takes place 24-48 after the solid smiley

Mary, I'm so loving your optimism and plans! It's going to be soon for you! I've reached the point in TTC where I feel like there's nothing left to google so I just stay on bnb and read what's going on with everyone else while I wait lol


----------



## SarahLou372

So its around 48 hours since I got the smiley face now isn't it? So why am I still testing positive on my cheap opk this morning then... shouldn't I have ovulated already by now...? :dohh:

Im sorry im so confused :cry:


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372 said:


> So its around 48 hours since I got the smiley face now isn't it? So why am I still testing positive on my cheap opk this morning then... shouldn't I have ovulated already by now...? :dohh:
> 
> Im sorry im so confused :cry:

don't be sorry. it's all so confusing. none of us are experts. we're all in this together just trying to figure it out.

I really don't use any opks with my smiley but I would guess you've ovulated because you're at 48 hours.

Daphne used both. Hopefully she'll pop on and help you out! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahLou372

I missed it then the OH has a bad tummy bug and not bed since CD 12

Its now CD 16 and he just asked me if I want to try and :sex:

:cry::cry:.. Im so down that it seems like some force above don't want me to be a mummy, he had to be so ill on my 3 important days of the whole month now its all over and he sort of ready to go again :cry: What!!?? 

:( Gutted that's me out 

:sad2::brat:


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372 said:


> I missed it then the OH has a bad tummy bug and not bed since CD 12
> 
> Its now CD 16 and he just asked me if I want to try and :sex:
> 
> :cry::cry:.. Im so down that it seems like some force above don't want me to be a mummy, he had to be so ill on my 3 important days of the whole month now its all over and he sort of ready to go again :cry: What!!??
> 
> :( Gutted that's me out
> 
> :sad2::brat:

I'd personally get one last one in there if she's willing. Our bodies are funny. I wasn't expecting to ovulate for another 5 days and if I relied on the tests and apps, I would've totally missed it.


----------



## SarahLou372

Im hoping to get one last bed in to try for this month. Its hard not knowing if im going ovulate or if I already did :dohh:

All I can do is try and time will soon tell...


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372 said:


> Im hoping to get one last bed in to try for this month. Its hard not knowing if im going ovulate or if I already did :dohh:
> 
> All I can do is try and time will soon tell...

I can't remember. Do you temp?


----------



## SarahLou372

cutieq said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping to get one last bed in to try for this month. Its hard not knowing if im going ovulate or if I already did :dohh:
> 
> All I can do is try and time will soon tell...
> 
> I can't remember. Do you temp?Click to expand...

No I don't temp because I always forget to take it before I get up tried it before :dohh: Here's a Picture of the test with the packet... it looks like the 4th example down to me :shrug: But CD 14 got my Solid smiley.. yet I get this positive today at CD 16 unless im about to ovulate and Ive caught the surge at its highest :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







10523843_748302878550687_1643062341451996462_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









10425123_748406918540283_274528769720085858_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping to get one last bed in to try for this month. Its hard not knowing if im going ovulate or if I already did :dohh:
> 
> All I can do is try and time will soon tell...
> 
> I can't remember. Do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't temp because I always forget to take it before I get up tried it before :dohh: Here's a Picture of the test with the packet... it looks like the 4th example down to me :shrug: But CD 14 got my Solid smiley.. yet I get this positive today at CD 16 unless im about to ovulate and Ive caught the surge at its highest :shrug:Click to expand...

I see why you're confused. You got in some BD (met a lady on here that ONLY had sex 4 days before O and still got a BFP) and between your opks and the digital, i'd say o definitely happened or is on the verge so I'd get another in if I could but I think you have your bases covered :thumbup:


----------



## SarahLou372

If I ovulated CD 14/15 then his sperm from CD 12 should still be alive?? Surely?? And If im about to ovulate im not sure it will be but if we were to try and bed tonight to insure incase I ovulate CD16/17 the n its still a good chance...? 

We been using this fertility Lubricant and hopefully its helped keep his sperm alive a little longer https://www.conceiveplus.com/ Plus my cm was like water/EWCM on CD 12 :shrug:


----------



## Querida87

Sarah - I get your sonfusion. Based on my temp I'm O-ing today, but my equate opk isn't giving me a solid positive.

June - hang in there!! The :witch: hasn't shown yet and that's what's important.

cutie - Idk how you can be so calm! I'm freaking out wondering if the hysteroscopy if gonna affect anything since my temp says I O today.. I only see blood when I wipe and it's not much then..

Jess - glad you're feeling good with your plan. Thanks for the advice. I am on an antibiotic, JIC, since they were digging up in there three days in a row & I probably will skip bd today and tomorrow, as long as my bf doesn't mind waiting. I should probably go do some housework to soften him up. Little does he know that I bought two gender neutral outfits already and hid them, in hopes of giving him an early Christmas present. I'm gonna try to hold off on telling him until I get an ultrasound. Then I can fill an American Eagle gift bag with the framed ultrasound, the framed hpt, and the outfits (one for a single bean, two for twinkies) and have it delivered to his work. I wish it were 12DPO instead of O day so I could test!! 

Get ready ladies! In about 8-9 days I'm gonna start POAS and uploading pics for you all to help me squint!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im not sure about the cheapie because yesterdays cheapie was negative at CD 15 yet Clearblue was positive CD14 :wacko:

Regardless I need to ask you ladies an opinion please, So some of you may know my OH has a bad tummy bug and we not bed for 3 days so far.. will be 4 today if we don't bed.... Now I had two flashing smiley faces on CD 13 as I tested twice in that day and then CD 14 got my solid face in the morning. 

We only bed on CD 3,4,6,7,8, Twice CD 10 and once CD 11 & 12... So Im guessing by my ovulation tests I could of ovulated CD 14-16?? What are the chances I could still conceive?? Even if I ovulated today? Would his sperm still be alive from CD 12 it was around 11pm at night we bed on CD 12.. cm was watery and lots of it and we are using a fertility Lubricant conceive plus https://www.conceiveplus.com/

I know I keep going on but with me having pcos and wanting a bundle of joy for so long it really stresses me and gets me down my OH got the bug around this time :cry:


----------



## Querida87

Sarah - I hope you get in another BD today, for your own sake. From what I read, sperm (esp. those which make a girl) can survive up to 5 days in the womb waiting for the egg; and I believe using those special lubricants may help with sperm longevity as well. I think you have as good a chance as anyone, but (If you want a boy) make sure you orgasm and your partner releases deep inside you tonight. Female orgasm temporarily makes the womb more alkaline, which is beneficial to male sperm - which are fast swimmers, but weaker than the slower female sperm. And releasing the sperm closer to their destination obviously means they reach the egg faster and have more strength for fertilization. I am in a similar situation. I don't have pcos, but I do have some small ovarian cysts. I haven't dtd since Tuesday and today I O'd, but because I had a hysteroscopy to remove my mirena yesterday, I won't be able to get in another round before my fertile days are up. It can be agonizing to wait. I'm having a lot of trouble not blowing all my money on stuff for a baby that doesn't exist yet. All I can do is hope there were some strong girl swimmers waiting for the egg and that it sticks on implantation day. Meanwhile I satisfy my poas addiction staring at other ladies' sticks! lol. FX for you hun!!


----------



## Querida87

I'd like to invite everyone, esp those who are 3DPO or less to join me in my tww thread that I just started. Cutie , Bug, and Loola have already sounded off!! IDK how to share a thread, but the name is: EVERYONE 3DPO-O-DAY WELCOME. I thought it would be fun for those of us who are hoping to receive our BFP's on about the same day to have a special place to talk.


----------



## Querida87

I'm freaking out! Added to the tmi symptom I mentioned yesterday, I am nauseated this morning and have bad heartburn. I think I'm getting the flu. Also, my temped dropped back down to my baseline of 96.9 which leaves me doubtful about this cycle. I'm 2DPO today... :(


----------



## cutieq

Que I wouldn't worry at 2dpo. Implantation hasn't even happened yet. Could be a fallback rise


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, i really think you are 2 dpo today.... FX for a sticky bean....

Brianna, no need to freak out at 2 dpo. Some women get dips at this stage and they call it fallback rise.... Temps that you most likely need to consider post-O are from 8dpo onwards. FX for a :bfp: this cycle.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

Thanks ladies! This cycle caught me by surprise, being my first time charting and Having O the same day the Mirena was removed. If I get my BFP this month, I'd be thrilled. If not, I would very likely be testing again on Christmas Day!!


----------



## cutieq

Yep. I agree. 2dpo. Gonna start the progesterone tomorrow


----------



## Querida87

My dr told me he didn't think I would need progesterone cream, but that was before I knew where I was in my cycle. Now I'm thinking I should get some JIC to help line my uterine. What do you think?


----------



## cutieq

Brianna, I haven't heard anything negative about using it.


----------



## starryjune

Well, my temp went up a bit this morning, and I finally got a solid night of sleep and woke up when my alarm went off so the temp didn't need to be adjusted. DH & I were super happy, but when I look at last month's chart I see a very similar pattern in the few days prior and today, it did. It had been up, then dipped at 12DPO, rose a bit at 13DPO, then steadily fell 14-15DPO, when I then got AF. 

So, I am thinking this month will follow that and I can expect a steady decline starting tomorrow. Darn. But I kinda knew since I already got my BFN yesterday. I assume those Wondfo pee sticks are pretty accurate 5 days before AF as they say on the package... 25ml/hcg. I really really thought this was the month. Still FX for temps staying up... maybe I am a "late bloomer" with the hcg.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I still have my fingers crossed for you June :dust:

I know it is easier said than done but try not to loose hope yet. I worked on a 13 day lp and only got a faint pink on 10 dpo.
Maybe you tested a bit too early? :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Can you ladies help?? 

Well my Clearblue digital advance test had flashing smiley face on CD 13 tested twice in the morning and afternoon and then CD 14 solid smiley But today has cramping like dull/mild period like pains most of the day now I have lower back ache... feeling rather sleepy to today... is it just me thinking about my bundle of joy... ? :(


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I still have my fingers crossed for you June :dust:
> 
> I know it is easier said than done but try not to loose hope yet. I worked on a 13 day lp and only got a faint pink on 10 dpo.
> Maybe you tested a bit too early? :hugs:

I know that is possible, esp. since I tested with a cheap POAS test, and don't really feel different than normal. I of course am reading articles online and a bunch are saying many women won't get a + until DAYS after they are late on AF. Hoping I am one of them. If not, I give up for a little while!!


----------



## starryjune

SarahLou372 said:


> Can you ladies help??
> 
> Well my Clearblue digital advance test had flashing smiley face on CD 13 tested twice in the morning and afternoon and then CD 14 solid smiley But today has cramping like dull/mild period like pains most of the day now I have lower back ache... feeling rather sleepy to today... is it just me thinking about my bundle of joy... ? :(

A little confused... to clarify: a OPK signaled impending O on CD13 and then confirmed O on CD14? What day are you now? I for one often have the WORST pms-like symptoms DURING O. I feel super tired, weak, cramps, moody, and want to eat everything in sight on the day of or even after O.


----------



## SarahLou372

starryjune said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies help??
> 
> Well my Clearblue digital advance test had flashing smiley face on CD 13 tested twice in the morning and afternoon and then CD 14 solid smiley But today has cramping like dull/mild period like pains most of the day now I have lower back ache... feeling rather sleepy to today... is it just me thinking about my bundle of joy... ? :(
> 
> A little confused... to clarify: a OPK signaled impending O on CD13 and then confirmed O on CD14? What day are you now? I for one often have the WORST pms-like symptoms DURING O. I feel super tired, weak, cramps, moody, and want to eat everything in sight on the day of or even after O.Click to expand...

Im CD 17 now sorry I forgot to say :dohh:


----------



## starryjune

SarahLou372 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies help??
> 
> Well my Clearblue digital advance test had flashing smiley face on CD 13 tested twice in the morning and afternoon and then CD 14 solid smiley But today has cramping like dull/mild period like pains most of the day now I have lower back ache... feeling rather sleepy to today... is it just me thinking about my bundle of joy... ? :(
> 
> A little confused... to clarify: a OPK signaled impending O on CD13 and then confirmed O on CD14? What day are you now? I for one often have the WORST pms-like symptoms DURING O. I feel super tired, weak, cramps, moody, and want to eat everything in sight on the day of or even after O.Click to expand...
> 
> Im CD 17 now sorry I forgot to say :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm guessing the surge of post-O hormones is making your body feel crappy. That happened to me this month - I was feeling sick from about 3DPO until 7DPO, then it eased up.


----------



## SarahLou372

starryjune said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies help??
> 
> Well my Clearblue digital advance test had flashing smiley face on CD 13 tested twice in the morning and afternoon and then CD 14 solid smiley But today has cramping like dull/mild period like pains most of the day now I have lower back ache... feeling rather sleepy to today... is it just me thinking about my bundle of joy... ? :(
> 
> A little confused... to clarify: a OPK signaled impending O on CD13 and then confirmed O on CD14? What day are you now? I for one often have the WORST pms-like symptoms DURING O. I feel super tired, weak, cramps, moody, and want to eat everything in sight on the day of or even after O.Click to expand...
> 
> Im CD 17 now sorry I forgot to say :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the surge of post-O hormones is making your body feel crappy. That happened to me this month - I was feeling sick from about 3DPO until 7DPO, then it eased up.Click to expand...

So you mean after ovulation??


----------



## cutieq

Sarah, like June said, you are probably experiencing post ovulation hormones which can include cramps, headaches, etc. Pretty much with any hormonal change - ovulation, AF, you name it, you can get some weird feelings.


----------



## starryjune

SarahLou372 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies help??
> 
> Well my Clearblue digital advance test had flashing smiley face on CD 13 tested twice in the morning and afternoon and then CD 14 solid smiley But today has cramping like dull/mild period like pains most of the day now I have lower back ache... feeling rather sleepy to today... is it just me thinking about my bundle of joy... ? :(
> 
> A little confused... to clarify: a OPK signaled impending O on CD13 and then confirmed O on CD14? What day are you now? I for one often have the WORST pms-like symptoms DURING O. I feel super tired, weak, cramps, moody, and want to eat everything in sight on the day of or even after O.Click to expand...
> 
> Im CD 17 now sorry I forgot to say :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the surge of post-O hormones is making your body feel crappy. That happened to me this month - I was feeling sick from about 3DPO until 7DPO, then it eased up.Click to expand...
> 
> So you mean after ovulation??Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## SarahLou372

So the Clearblue tests must of been accurate then if im having this now? :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

Querida87 said:


> My dr told me he didn't think I would need progesterone cream, but that was before I knew where I was in my cycle. Now I'm thinking I should get some JIC to help line my uterine. What do you think?

I would highly recommend against it if your doctor said no. Especially just coming off the birth control. Not only will it mess your hormones up and take your body longer to normalize, but it could throw off future testing. I would say let your body do what it is going to do without adding additional things to it.



SarahLou372 said:


> So the Clearblue tests must of been accurate then if im having this now? :flower:

I would say that you are probably about 4dpo and could be experiencing the first stages of implantatin


----------



## cutieq

Jess, how are you? Those temps still look great!


----------



## starryjune

Ok, little bit of hope I had now lost. Boobs aren't sore at all anymore and when I wiped way up there, had a tiny bit of light pink... this is what happens a few days before AF arrives. F this, I'm having a cocktail.

To add insult to injury, I just noticed that FF changed the 18th (AF due) from pink to white, aka, testing day. F you, FFrenemy.

Ok, I feel a little better after ranting. Damn :witch:


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> My dr told me he didn't think I would need progesterone cream, but that was before I knew where I was in my cycle. Now I'm thinking I should get some JIC to help line my uterine. What do you think?
> 
> I would highly recommend against it if your doctor said no. Especially just coming off the birth control. Not only will it mess your hormones up and take your body longer to normalize, but it could throw off future testing. I would say let your body do what it is going to do without adding additional things to it.
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> So the Clearblue tests must of been accurate then if im having this now? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that you are probably about 4dpo and could be experiencing the first stages of implantatinClick to expand...

nevermind Jess, I checked out your blog! Funny how we can be rational and happy about results when necessary. So hopeful for you for the future!


----------



## cutieq

arg sorry June. Hopefully you'll have a definite answer soon and be able to move forward either way. The wait is so terrible!


----------



## babybagushski

Hi ladies hope you dont mind if i join in on this thread :) 

Im 11dpo today and i swear im preggers but I took a FRER 6day and sure enough BFN ugh so frustrating to say the least, but im not out till the :witch: gets me which should be the 17th or 18th


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy to see O has occurred Dani! :)

I agree with jess, Querida, and I highly recommend against the cream without speaking to your doc. It could potentially cause issue's itself if you don't really need it, u know? I'd have ur 7dpo test repeated and see what your doc says from there :) Good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

babybagushski said:


> Hi ladies hope you dont mind if i join in on this thread :)
> 
> Im 11dpo today and i swear im preggers but I took a FRER 6day and sure enough BFN ugh so frustrating to say the least, but im not out till the :witch: gets me which should be the 17th or 18th

good luck and welcome to the thread! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, this cycle I am adding extra water to my diet, which is much needed and can def help! I'm going to make sure I drink AT LEAST 32oz of water/day. I'm not a huge water drinker so I normally get 8oz a day if I'm lucky so hopefully this will make a big difference in my overall fertility. FX! Ive also been slacking on my fruit and veggies intake the past 3 cycles so I decided to kick this cycle off fresh and already started eating 8+ servings of fruits and veggies/day (esp green vegies!). I have a feeling that my cycle may be wonky partially due to the sudden diet change. So other than my long plan I shared with u all yest, I'm focusing on eating healthy again and less on TTC itself, although im doing all this for TTC anyhow lol. Hopefully it'll be win/win health and fertility wise :). FX FX FX! I know with prayer along with all the things im doing & have been doing on my part for my tube, I have alot of faith that the prayers will be answered & we'll get our sticky bean naturally, no matter what the doc *THINKS* right now! I truly believe so. 

I see many of you are in the TWW or just entering, good luck to all of you! I bet there will be lots of BFP's! TONS of luck and dust to each and every one of you! My TWW starts in 8-10 days. FX its an unforgettable tww! :)
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also, I went for my CD3 bloods yest and I should get a call with results on Monday! Fx! They just test the FSH and estrogen I believe on day 3 and the other 5-6 tests will be on my 7dpo tests. This month I'm not missing It no matter what! I want the doc to move onto my HSG already. I'm more than ready to know whether or not I have an open tube yet!!! This cycle couldn't go by ANY faster! FX for great news all around!


----------



## cutieq

Mary, your plans sound so amazing. I've had great results adding water to my regiment.

welcome & good luck babybagushski


----------



## melewen

Ladies, I'm on cd1 of cycle #6. I've been trying to really really pare down on the obsession (and the forums can definitely feed that!) but I'm feeling worried that we haven't gotten a bfp yet. You can see our bd patterns in my charts but I was wondering.. Is there anything you think we should be doing differently? We're going for a "high" score in FF this month but other than that?

How long did it take you to get a bfp? I don't have any conditions or imbalances as far as the doc knows so far, I have regular periods (within about 3 days each cycle - shorter in winter and longer in summer, weird huh?) and they're pretty painless. My cycles show I O so... What could it be?! So frustrated


----------



## Querida87

babybagushki - if you don't mind, I'm going to be calling you ski for ease (most people call me que) and that's how I was with my first. I knew I was and kept testing every day till I confirmed. FX your intuition is right.

Mary - love your kool aide recipe, hope it's a good one!!

Jess - I only asked because I worry that my lining might be too thin for a sticky bean coming straight off the mirena..

melewen - wen, has your SO's sperm been checked? The problem isn't always with the woman. Also, did you know most traditional lubes can inhibit sperm movement and that hot water can kill or weaken sperm and too much bd can send out immature sperm that can't fertilize while not enough bd can send out dead sperm? Have your man take zinc & ginseng and watch all factors for both of you. Also, are you taking prenatals? They won't make you get pregnant, but they'll get your body ready for pregnancy.


----------



## melewen

I take prenatals and he is taking fertilaid. Tbh he got a girl pregnant several years back so I feel like it's probably not him.. Leaving more of an exciting mystery! Lol. We use preseed only, for lube


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for af, Cheryl!! :hugs:

I got pregnant on our 6th cycle. That was the first month that I started to use opks twice a day from cd 10 as to help me hit day before o and day of o. My intuition was to get spermies in on day before o as dh is 43 and I thought they would have the best chance. I started temping for the 1st time to confirm o

I took EPO tablets, Vitamin C tablets and cough syrup to aid my cm which I felt was never eggy enough.

I'm not sure if anything I took actually helped or if it was just our time.

This is your cycle nr 6 and I have everything crossed for you! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

No crosshairs for me today but I'm 99% sure I'm 3dpo


----------



## Jsjskanamks

Hoping I can still join in!! 
I'm new here 
TTC #1 
6 months of trying so far 
No BFP yet :( 
Praying everymonth so far this month has been the craziest. 

AF last on October 12
was in pain and uncomfortable so only BD 10/21, 10/25, 10/26
Went to dr had Yeast infection on meds from 10/17-11/2
BD on 11/1, 11/3, 11/6, 11/8, 11/9, 11/12 
Which I know sucks but the YI messed us up this month 
According to an app I use I was fertile 10/25-10/31. I know we only BD 2 times in that window but ya never know right? 
I throught AF was due 11/10 (again according to my app)

Symtoms 
Nauseous after eating specifically on 11/8 almost puked in restaurant
Extreme hunger
Headaches ( really bad on 11/13)
Tired

But every month I get "symptoms" because I feel I'm looking for them and this month since I got the YI I figured I wouldn't get anything this month and when the nausea started I started over analyzing all symtoms. Then the big one...

on 11/8 I was getting in the shower and noticed my nipples looked weird and when I was in the shower got a clear and white liquid come out that comes out a lot when squeezed. (sorry TMI) 

So all this I'm on cycle day 36 no AF and no BFP. 

Any advice?


----------



## cutieq

Js have you tested? Are you ever late?

Mel, most docs won't do anything extensive testing side until it's been a year. At least what my doc said. I did get my BFP the month of my high score in ff. Worth a try.


----------



## rw7y

:flower: Hi girls
Hope you don't mind if I join you.

<3 I don't really know where I am in terms of DPO as I haven't been temping the past couple months, but AF is due in about 4 days.

I don't really know if I had AF last month of not. I had only one day of bleeding around that time and nothing else. I've been having light AF like cramping since then along with backaches. 

I'm currently living in another country, so I thought it sounded like a nice idea to come connect with you all here. 

Best wishes <3


----------



## mdscpa

rw7y said:


> :flower: Hi girls
> Hope you don't mind if I join you.
> 
> <3 I don't really know where I am in terms of DPO as I haven't been temping the past couple months, but AF is due in about 4 days.
> 
> I don't really know if I had AF last month of not. I had only one day of bleeding around that time and nothing else. I've been having light AF like cramping since then along with backaches.
> 
> I'm currently living in another country, so I thought it sounded like a nice idea to come connect with you all here.
> 
> Best wishes <3

Hello rw7y.. I think i know how to read your name :D Welcome to the group.

I'm also in Saudi, Jeddah but i'm originally from Philippines.

Anyways, have you tested yet?


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, i also believe you're 3dpo today.... :happydance:

FX for a sticky bean.....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mel, it took us over 4 years. No known issues, it will happen! I hope and pray its a very short wait for you!


----------



## rw7y

mdscpa,
:) I'm in Riyadh. 
I haven't tested yet. I'll wait to see if AF shows up in a few days.


----------



## mdscpa

Please keep us posted when you finally test.... Have everything crossed for you....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rw7y

Thanks so so so much <3
I'll be sure to let ya know.


----------



## aidensmommy1

rw7y said:


> Thanks so so so much <3
> I'll be sure to let ya know.

welcome to the group and good luck & lots of baby dust!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> No crosshairs for me today but I'm 99% sure I'm 3dpo

I'm guessing your 3dpo as well BUT just because I had issues with "fallback rises" in the past, id still make sure ur covered bding wise JUST incase :). You'll only know if its correct when u see ur LP length but I'm praying you get a BFP first instead, a nice sticky BFP! FX FX FX! Good luck hun! <3


----------



## babybagushski

Ok so i tested again this am with a $store cheapie and BFN ... im 12dpo. Witch is due in 2 days so im hanging by a thread here. 

Que i dont mind at all. And yes my intuition is saying "girl you got a bun in that oven" but my tests are laughing at me with all these bfns lol.

I did get a new symp i noticed this morning. My bbs slightly sore but blue veins galore. Im going to skip testing tom (if i can lol) and test again at 14dpo (af due)

:dust: to you all


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Jess, how are you? Those temps still look great!

I'm doing good! Just waiting for Aunt Flow to arrive. The thing I've learned about my temps is they always look great but nothing comes of it.



cutieq said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> My dr told me he didn't think I would need progesterone cream, but that was before I knew where I was in my cycle. Now I'm thinking I should get some JIC to help line my uterine. What do you think?
> 
> I would highly recommend against it if your doctor said no. Especially just coming off the birth control. Not only will it mess your hormones up and take your body longer to normalize, but it could throw off future testing. I would say let your body do what it is going to do without adding additional things to it.
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> So the Clearblue tests must of been accurate then if im having this now? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that you are probably about 4dpo and could be experiencing the first stages of implantatinClick to expand...
> 
> nevermind Jess, I checked out your blog! Funny how we can be rational and happy about results when necessary. So hopeful for you for the future!Click to expand...

Thanks. I never thought I would be happy for a negative!



starryjune said:


> Ok, little bit of hope I had now lost. Boobs aren't sore at all anymore and when I wiped way up there, had a tiny bit of light pink... this is what happens a few days before AF arrives. F this, I'm having a cocktail.
> 
> To add insult to injury, I just noticed that FF changed the 18th (AF due) from pink to white, aka, testing day. F you, FFrenemy.
> 
> Ok, I feel a little better after ranting. Damn :witch:

I'm sorry June. I wish I could change it for you!



aidensmommy1 said:


> So ladies, this cycle I am adding extra water to my diet, which is much needed and can def help! I'm going to make sure I drink AT LEAST 32oz of water/day. I'm not a huge water drinker so I normally get 8oz a day if I'm lucky so hopefully this will make a big difference in my overall fertility. FX! Ive also been slacking on my fruit and veggies intake the past 3 cycles so I decided to kick this cycle off fresh and already started eating 8+ servings of fruits and veggies/day (esp green vegies!). I have a feeling that my cycle may be wonky partially due to the sudden diet change. So other than my long plan I shared with u all yest, I'm focusing on eating healthy again and less on TTC itself, although im doing all this for TTC anyhow lol. Hopefully it'll be win/win health and fertility wise :). FX FX FX! I know with prayer along with all the things im doing & have been doing on my part for my tube, I have alot of faith that the prayers will be answered & we'll get our sticky bean naturally, no matter what the doc *THINKS* right now! I truly believe so.
> 
> I see many of you are in the TWW or just entering, good luck to all of you! I bet there will be lots of BFP's! TONS of luck and dust to each and every one of you! My TWW starts in 8-10 days. FX its an unforgettable tww! :)
> :dust:

It's funny that you mention eating more fruits and veggies. I literally posted on my blog about needing more food in my diet and streamlining the fruits and veggies by way of juicing



melewen said:


> Ladies, I'm on cd1 of cycle #6. I've been trying to really really pare down on the obsession (and the forums can definitely feed that!) but I'm feeling worried that we haven't gotten a bfp yet. You can see our bd patterns in my charts but I was wondering.. Is there anything you think we should be doing differently? We're going for a "high" score in FF this month but other than that?
> 
> How long did it take you to get a bfp? I don't have any conditions or imbalances as far as the doc knows so far, I have regular periods (within about 3 days each cycle - shorter in winter and longer in summer, weird huh?) and they're pretty painless. My cycles show I O so... What could it be?! So frustrated

My first bfp came 3 months after we started trying, my second came 5 months after we started trying and my third came 7 months after starting to try, with nothing since. We are 18.5 months in with nothing for 11 months. I think the statistic is like 89% of couples conceive within a year. I know it's hard but try not to stress about it now as stress negatively impacts fertility. 



Jsjskanamks said:


> Hoping I can still join in!!
> I'm new here
> TTC #1
> 6 months of trying so far
> No BFP yet :(
> Praying everymonth so far this month has been the craziest.
> 
> AF last on October 12
> was in pain and uncomfortable so only BD 10/21, 10/25, 10/26
> Went to dr had Yeast infection on meds from 10/17-11/2
> BD on 11/1, 11/3, 11/6, 11/8, 11/9, 11/12
> Which I know sucks but the YI messed us up this month
> According to an app I use I was fertile 10/25-10/31. I know we only BD 2 times in that window but ya never know right?
> I throught AF was due 11/10 (again according to my app)
> 
> Symtoms
> Nauseous after eating specifically on 11/8 almost puked in restaurant
> Extreme hunger
> Headaches ( really bad on 11/13)
> Tired
> 
> But every month I get "symptoms" because I feel I'm looking for them and this month since I got the YI I figured I wouldn't get anything this month and when the nausea started I started over analyzing all symtoms. Then the big one...
> 
> on 11/8 I was getting in the shower and noticed my nipples looked weird and when I was in the shower got a clear and white liquid come out that comes out a lot when squeezed. (sorry TMI)
> 
> So all this I'm on cycle day 36 no AF and no BFP.
> 
> Any advice?

Give it a week and if AF still hasn't arrived take another test. I don't quite know one way or another but it sounds promising



cutieq said:


> No crosshairs for me today but I'm 99% sure I'm 3dpo

I think you're 3dpo as well. I do see crosshairs though


----------



## Querida87

Rw, Js - welcome ladies and GL.

Ski - your symptoms sound fantastic! FX SOOO HARD!!

June - how are you doing today?

Jess - thanks for the advice, I'm still trying to get the hang of all this.


----------



## starryjune

Well, major temp drop. AF is on her way. I hope she arrives today or tomorrow and leaves a very short, improbable window of hope open for DH and I to BD with some chance of conception right before I go out of town in 1.5 weeks. Hurry up, witch!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello & Welcome rw7y :flower: 

Ladie I have had the same dull period like pains today.. it feels heavy thre like bloated presure.... :shrug: and had a bit of lower back pain... :shrug:


----------



## Querida87

June - aww sorry. :hugs: Here's hoping next brings a sticky bean for you.


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome, new ladies!!!!! :) good luck and lots of baby dust to you all! I'm Kenna :)

Not out yet, June!!!! Fx that if this cycle doesn't work out, the next one will be the one! 

Fx for your Brianna and Dani!

Jess, I hope your surgery goes well and your sticky BFP is soon to follow!

SarahLou, I had those pains this past cycle but have also had them in some non BFP cycles. Early pregnancy and pre AF symptoms can mimic one another. I hope your symptoms lead to a BFP!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Welcome, new ladies!!!!! :) good luck and lots of baby dust to you all! I'm Kenna :)
> 
> Not out yet, June!!!! Fx that if this cycle doesn't work out, the next one will be the one!
> 
> Fx for your Brianna and Dani!
> 
> Jess, I hope your surgery goes well and your sticky BFP is soon to follow!
> 
> SarahLou, I had those pains this past cycle but have also had them in some non BFP cycles. Early pregnancy and pre AF symptoms can mimic one another. I hope your symptoms lead to a BFP!!

its so true! Its not fair how much non bfp TWW symptoms resemble pregnancy!! Urgh! I had the stupid back pain all the way from 2dpo this past cycle. Turned out to be from a cyst and the witch 4 days early :(. But that was just my experience this past cycle. I've heard MANY women say they have back pain and it turned out to be a great sign. I wish u tons of luck SarahLou and hope this is it for u! Kenna kinda described something like what ur describing so FX its a good sign for you too! <3 
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

How are you Mary? Glad to see your :af: is almost done and you're close to your fertile window again.... I hope this is is for you so you'll have an early Christmas gift. Any news with your tests?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> How are you Mary? Glad to see your :af: is almost done and you're close to your fertile window again.... I hope this is is for you so you'll have an early Christmas gift. Any news with your tests?

Thank you! Im praying i get my christmas miracle as well! idk if ive ever prayed harder! 
So I cant remember if I told you all about the u/s but it was pretty good, other than what they believe to be an ovultory cyst so we're going to repeat in the follicular phase next month to make sure its really gone but my uterus was perfect so thats def good news, as they thought there was a chance of it being tilted but thankfully its right where it should be. :). The cyst is probably the reason for my early AF they're "guessing for now". I still cant believe that happened! I was so sure it was IB. Anyway, As for my bloods, I should be getting the cycle day 3 results back sometime today or tomorrow. Then 7dpo ill be going in for those tests so hopefully if anything happens to be off, its easily fixable! We have enough issues with my tube alone! FX for only good news to come!! How are you?!


----------



## Querida87

am - that's the spirit hun!

I have a question for those who temp. I apparently got a fallback and have seen a very slow climb back so far. Both the rising temps are within my normal baseline range and the difference between yesterday and today was only 1/10th of a degree (although I didn't get as much sleep as usual last night). Does this mean I'm probably not pregnant?


----------



## rw7y

So so so tired the past two days. Hubs is away and I ended up having him call to cancel with the driver for work yesterday . Today I went but I've been struggling to stay awake since about 1 pm. 

Also, woke up with this ridiculous cold sore! :(

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Querida87

Rw - I've had severe nausea (no vomiting though) since 2DPO and am now 4DPO. Last night, I checked my cervix and noticed that it was no longer sore from the hysteroscopy and was closed, and my insides seemed to feel softer somehow. We dtd and my bf said my insides were very much softer and that it felt a little tighter. I tested just to get it out of my system and got a doubt free BFN. Testing again Saturday.


----------



## starryjune

So, I had what DH thinks is a "nervous breakdown" last night. I call it an "acute manic episode." I don't remember anything about it - just remember being tired when I came home around 8 and was going to bed. Then hysterics, crying, self-hatred, etc. ensued. We both stayed home from work today - he is very worried about me but thinks that a day of rest, maybe even one more tomorrow, and him taking better care of me will be enough. I am going to look for a support group and consider a shrink again. This all just sucks. I am looking forward to a visit home with family and close friends - ALL of whom have no children. The only one who could be expecting, well, I'd honestly be so happy for her. I just need to get through the next week.

To make me even more confused and frustrated, I am not having PMS like I was this weekend BUT I am having very little light brownish pink spotting today AND my temp went up a little. WTF, :witch: just get here. I guess this month is just a freakish one and my temp will plummet tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

I'm 8 dpo today. Yesterday, my temp spiked to above 98.6 with no signs of illness and it stayed high today. Praying that this is the beginning of a triphasic BFP chart!


----------



## cutieq

June, that sounds horrible. I hope you're feeling better Hun. Hoping you get some ttc answers and relaxation soon. 

Fx ttc!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies :flower:

Been having the same crampy heavy feeling today feel werid... tired lately too.. but I still have lower back aches too, Lost my wanting for food today to not been hungry, felt sick on and off today.. and just went to the loo and found some strange cm.. Loads of it was on my finger creamy type of cm but milk white! Sorry tmi :blush::blush:


----------



## Jrepp

What. The. Hell!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## starryjune

jrepp said:


> what. The. Hell!!

omg!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Rw - I've had severe nausea (no vomiting though) since 2DPO and am now 4DPO. Last night, I checked my cervix and noticed that it was no longer sore from the hysteroscopy and was closed, and my insides seemed to feel softer somehow. We dtd and my bf said my insides were very much softer and that it felt a little tighter. I tested just to get it out of my system and got a doubt free BFN. Testing again Saturday.

good luck! Progesterone stinks! It completely mimics pregnancy symptoms! They shouldn't be so similar! Lol. I hope these turn out to be bfp signs for you! I seem to get nausea every TWW! I almost feel like I'm "sick" half the month! :haha: ugh. It drives me nuts! FX ur one of the very lucky ones to conceive right off mirena! If not this cycle, there's always next and id def temp if u aren't already. Temping will help you conceive SO much faster (as long as you don't have fertility issues like mine that is). I bet ull be seeing a bfp no later than the new year if not thanksgiving :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> What. The. Hell!!

omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!! I knew you'd get ur bfp!!!! Holy cow!!! I am beyond myself right now, jess! So damn happy for you!!!!! Omg plz be extra sticky!!! Yesss! This is the best news all day!!!!! :) YES!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg jess!!!!!! Where the heck did that come from?! Love it!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!!! I know this messes with your surgery plans but still stoked for you!


----------



## TTC74

Jrepp said:


> What. The. Hell!!

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I am running around my house like a headless chicken telling everyone about ur BFP! Lol! I am soo soooo sooo happy for you! As kenna said, I know it messes with ur surgery plans but def a great surprise!! Woohoo! I am so excited, ud think I just got my own positive! Lol. I'm praying ill be joining you and kenna and the other ladies shortly :). I wish you all the best Jessica!!!! <3


----------



## Jrepp

I have no idea where it came from! I randomly took a test my hubby found while cleaning. Went to put something in the bathroom and saw the line......took another test, another line......peed some more (very diluted) and got line on FRER and positive digi! I nearly died


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I have no idea where it came from! I randomly took a test my hubby found while cleaning. Went to put something in the bathroom and saw the line......took another test, another line......peed some more (very diluted) and got line on FRER and positive digi! I nearly died

I still am in shock! So happy for you! I knew u bd'ed more than enough at O time! Woohoo!! I can't believe all the BFP's coming in lately!! I knew ud get ur bfp before the new year, I knew it! I'm praying super hard for you and keeping my fingers and toes crossed that its a very, very sticky one! Alls I can keep saying is YESS!!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

My heart is pounding!! I'm so happy I came on to check in real quick when I did! I am honored to be one of the firsts to see ur bfp pics! Woot-woot!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I have no idea where it came from! I randomly took a test my hubby found while cleaning. Went to put something in the bathroom and saw the line......took another test, another line......peed some more (very diluted) and got line on FRER and positive digi! I nearly died

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Yay!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! Definite lines, digitals, hooray!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay!!! Im so excited for you jess!! It looks like I need to be more active in this thread again because you ladies are on a roll!!!! Im so excited for you jess!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

What dpo are you jess?


----------



## Jrepp

13 dpo


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww congrats congrats congrats!! Im testing tomorrow, ill be 10/11 dpo. According to my surge its 10 and I think I felt myself ovulate that night.hoping for my bfp in the morning!!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck!!!! I really hope this month is the month for you.


----------



## babybagushski

Hi ladies

so i came across some info i wanted to share with you all! I know for me anyways that the TWW is unbearable. For me as i near my due date for AF and start testing I get overwhlemed with awful BFNs but every cycle i have to test starting at 9 or 10dpo! We work so hard chartting and planning and following drs orders as well as changing our diets and exercise and taking OTC supplimentsto boost fertility ect ect ... needless to say we all work so hard for the same common goal and each cycle as i read my oh so unpleasent BFNs i always ask "can i still be pregnant". Well i fou d some helpful i formation to assist in answering this question that i see a lot of on here. Although these are common statistics every women is different and some have success stories but heres what ive found, i hope you can all benefit from it as i did :) even though its NOT what i want to hear its still good to know hehehe

:dust: to all

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-testing/negative-home-pregnancy-test-hpt-could-i-still-be-pregnant


----------



## babybagushski

This is the chart from the above mentioned link :) (incase the link doesnt work)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-17-22-01-34.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Jess. So pleased for you xx


----------



## Querida87

Jess - OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
CONGRATS!!!!! SOOO happy for you!! My bf is looking at me like I'm crazy right now, but who cares! YOU GOT IT!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAY! :hugs: :hugs2: :hug:


----------



## mdscpa

So so Happy for you Jess!!!!!! Now that's a surprise.... Things you consider unexpected even if it's planned. Praying for your h&h pregnancy.... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> What. The. Hell!!

WHAT????????????
I don't check my phone for updates the whole morning and I miss one of the best BFP's ever!!!!!

Congratulations Jess!!!!! :dance:

I'm so happy for you and here is to wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I'm still in shock! The things that happen when you have other stuff planned out! Hubby and I are going to the hospital in the morning to see if I can get a beta test done. It should just be an in and out thing and my pelvic doctor is working so I'll try to get her to approve it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I heard this quote the other day and it seems to suit your BFP Jess "Life is what happens while you are making other plans" 
So while you were planning your surgery and next steps forward "life" literally happened! 

I cannot wait for your bloods!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wunna, I love that little quote about life. :). Hope to be joining you all soon with a surprise BFP <3 

:dust: To Everyone waiting to Test!!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for sharing that babyb. We can use all the info we can get lol.

Jess, I woke up so freaking happy for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Mary!!! I cannot wait for your surprise BFP too! It seems that you ladies that have been here longer are now starting to get BFP's so I'm sure your one is coming soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

I knew good things are coming up in here.... Mary,rw7y, dani, ttc74, brianna, letreace and all the ladies i forgot to mention, you are next..... 

Weekly :bfp:s are really happening.... Everyone will have their 2015 babies...

:happydance::happydance:

:dust: to everyone in this thread.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Well, so much for that plan. I swear my life is on repeat. Have a period, have great sex leading up to fertile window, get close to o and hubby can't finish on crucial days, ovulate only hitting 1-2 days, get period and start all over. I seriously want to cry right now!


Now, you can erase the repeat part Jess..... Everything changes from now on. And you can cry with a happy tears now.... I'm really really happy for you and your DH.... Now you have another reason to be thankful for on thanksgiving....

Praying for your VERY VERY VERY STICKY BEAN....

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Daphne... how do you do that???? Sometimes you say things and then I get goosebumps all over!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh Daphne... how do you do that???? Sometimes you say things and then I get goosebumps all over!!!!!!

Do what? :D Hopefully it's a good goosebumps though.... :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Wow. Deep dip today at 9 dpo. Hope it's implation and not impending AF.


----------



## cutieq

Hope the witch stays away TTC.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Daphne... how do you do that???? Sometimes you say things and then I get goosebumps all over!!!!!!
> 
> Do what? :D Hopefully it's a good goosebumps though.... :haha:Click to expand...

Yip it's good goosebumps :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> Wow. Deep dip today at 9 dpo. Hope it's implation and not impending AF.

I'm sorry but I cannot remember if I've said welcome to you yet or not :shrug: 
My head is all over the place :haha:

That is a pretty big dip! Fx that you'll get an even higher rise tomorrow and a BFP to follow

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Ttc74, it looks like you have a 14 day LP. It could very well be an implantation dip.

Mary - I just know your bfp is just around the corner! Did you get your results back?

I'm scared to get up and test again.....I'm scared it was all a hoax!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Ttc74, it looks like you have a 14 day LP. It could very well be an implantation dip.
> 
> Mary - I just know your bfp is just around the corner! Did you get your results back?
> 
> I'm scared to get up and test again.....I'm scared it was all a hoax!

It's ok hun, things like this are hard to believe and sometimes we think that it's a dream we don't want to wake up from. Your temp is saying otherwise, it jumping up high today confirms that you are indeed pregnant with your forever baby..... :hugs::hug:

Take it slow, and be happy.....


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74, 9 dpo is the average implantation dip so hoping it is for you and FX temp go up high tomorrow and beyond.. Guessing you're next in line.


----------



## froggyfrog

Bfn for me this morning, but it still could be early!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies. I sure hope it is implantation. I did have some tinges in my lower belly last night along with some tingling in the breasts - which is weird for me. As we all know, though, those can be signs of AF, too. The thing that's keeping me optimistic is the knowledge that my LPs have always been a full 14 days. So fx!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Bfn for me this morning, but it still could be early!

Still keeping my FX!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

TTC74 said:


> Thanks ladies. I sure hope it is implantation. I did have some tinges in my lower belly last night along with some tingling in the breasts - which is weird for me. As we all know, though, those can be signs of AF, too. The thing that's keeping me optimistic is the knowledge that my LPs have always been a full 14 days. So fx!

FX for implantation!!!


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> Bfn for me this morning, but it still could be early!

FX you get a :bfp: in a few days....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Froggy! This thread is lucky and I'm sure it will rub off on you really soon!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

With 4 positive tests and nice and pink lines like you have Jess I'm sure that baby has no intention of going anywhere! :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess those lines are too dark! That bfp isn't going anywhere!!


----------



## mdscpa

https://www.auplod.com/u/dpoalu4319c.gif​
*If youre trying to get pregnant and are having difficulty, you know just how much of an emotional roller coaster it can be. The joy of planning a pregnancy, starting or growing your family, and all the wonderful emotions that go with it can leave you beaming at times. But its also very easy to get discouraged when the pregnancy test comes back negative again  or if your doctor discovers yet another road block.

Staying positive and keeping your spirits up are important steps for the health of your journey. But I know this is often easier said than done, so Ive compiled 20 of my favorite quotes that help keep me inspired when it seems like my dream of becoming a mom will never become a reality. I hope they inspire you, too!


1.	"The longer you wait for something, the more you'll appreciate it when you get it. Because anything worth having is definitely worth waiting for." ~Anonymous 

2.	"We must try not to sink beneath our anguish, but battle on." ~JK Rowling

3.	"When the world says, 'Give up,' Hope whispers, 'Try one more time.'" ~Anonymous

4.	"All it takes is one bloom of hope to make a spiritual garden." ~Tern Guillemets

5.	"What isn't today, might be tomorrow." ~Anonymous

6.	"Sometimes in tragedy we find out life's purpose the eye sheds a tear to find its focus." ~Robert Brault

7.	"Promise me you'll always remember that you're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you know." ~Christopher Robin to Winnie the Pooh

8.	"Fall seven times, get up eight." ~Japanese Proverb

9.	"Don't be discouraged. It's often the last key in the bunch that opens the lock." ~Anonymous

10.	"It's going to be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end." ~Anonymous

11.	"The jump is so frightening between where I am and where I want to be. Because of all I may become, I will close my eyes and leap." ~Mary Anne Rudmacher

12.	"Change your thoughts and you change your world." ~Norman Vincent Pearle

13.	"There's no telling how many miles you have to run while chasing a dream." ~Anonymous

14.	"Courage is going from failure to failure without ever losing enthusiasm." ~Winston Churchill

15.	"When it's dark enough, you can see the stars." ~Ralph Waldo Emerson

16.	"When you're feeling your worst, that's when you get to know yourself the best." ~Leslie Grossman

17.	"Perhaps strength doesn't reside in having never been broken but in the courage required to grow strong in the broken places." ~Anonymous

18.	"Hope is the little voice you hear whisper 'maybe' when it seems the world is shouting 'no.'" ~Anonymous

19.	"Hope is a renewable option: If you run out of it at the end of the day, you get to start over in the morning." ~Anonymous

20.	"Courage is the discovery that you may not win and trying when you know you can lose." ~Tom Krause*


https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/20-quotes-to-inspire-your-fertility-journey/


----------



## Querida87

I'm confused about my temp. I only got about 4.5 hours of sleep and then knocked my thermometer waay under the bed and did so much moving around trying to find it, that I decided not to temp at normal time. I slept for almost another 3 hours and then temped. I was surprised to see it at only 97.2, very low for 10:45 am for me. That made my adjusted temp 96.7, which is waay low.. Is that a correct temp? Doesn't that mean I'm not pregnant? I am sooo confused!!


----------



## cutieq

Que, could you link to your chart? Sometimes it's easier for me to analyze when I can see it.


----------



## brighteyez73

Congratulations Jrepp!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Brighteyez :) How are you doing? Hopefully not too long until you can get your BFP! How many days still? 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Here are all the tests. I'm out and finding it hard to convince hubby I need more.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Here are all the tests. I'm out and finding it hard to convince hubby I need more.

Great test Jess!!!!! Oh, men... No words to describe them. But sometimes it's harder for them to suck the reality up... Or maybe you DH needs eyeglasses, :lol: just kidding.... He's still in denial stage he'll meet you soon and you both can celebrate. Again, HUGE CONGRATS to both of you...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg Jess there is no denying it! YOU ARE SO PREGNANT! :yipee: :dance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Wannabubba - I am not doing well, got a couple BFN and don't think they will change. Beta is Friday but I don't think I will go. They were light now they are very very light to not being there on some days and there others. So not happy right now and next month on the 12th marks 1year that I lost my Kyle.


----------



## babybagushski

Ok so AF was due yesterday, possibly today. So far, NO AF! However, i think shes on her way and im fairly positive im out for this cycle bc my cm changed this mornig. It went from light watery cm since 5dpo to heavy cm whitish/watery (i thought af came and ran to bathroom but it was just cm).

Just want her to come already so I can start a fresh new cycle and get to bd`ing again lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Brighteyez I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down :hugs: Maybe it would be best to go for the BETA because you'll get a more accurate answer than line squinting. Your choice though. I really hope this is it for you and I still have my fx for you! 

Also very sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Babybagushki, not to get your hopes up but my cm went thick/heavy white and then I got BFP! Keeping my fx that the :witch: stays away for a long time and you get your BFP :)


----------



## Querida87

Jess - I can't blame your hubby for not wanting to spend more money on tests when you're so clearly pregnant. Why don't you ask for money to buy something for the coming baby instead? I bet he'll be happy to do that. lol

Brighteyez - so sorry to hear that you're feeling down. I sure hope you go to your apt. and get surprised by a :bfp: FX for you! Do you plan on doing anything to commemorate your Kyle? It might give you a little peace, if you feel right about it.

AFM I am officially CRAZY!! I caved and decided to :test: and I SWEAR I saw a faint pink line on the IC, but I couldn't get a pic to show it for upload! I KNOW it's too early, only 5DPO, but all my symptoms started 2DPO and have increased. I think implantation *MIGHT* have happened last night due to some unusual cramps/twinges. I will be testing with FMU from now on, instead of waiting till Saturday. FX


----------



## TTC74

so, maybe I've lost it, but I took my temp tonight in hopes that it would be high again as encouragment. It was slightly above 99! Stay away AF, come on BFP!


----------



## babybagushski

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Babybagushki, not to get your hopes up but my cm went thick/heavy white and then I got BFP! Keeping my fx that the :witch: stays away for a long time and you get your BFP :)

Thanks, im trying to stay positive specially since i was so sure this was my month! If the witch doesnt show by friday morning ill retest!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww, brighteyez :( Im so sorry that you had to experience that loss, and I hope your BFP is just being shy :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

So today the cramping was not so bad but still had them a little bit and feels more like a heavy presure around that area... had lower back ache again and a upset tummy (runs).. felt a bit sick today too... at about 5pm lost all my energy and today not been anywhere had a relax day! And my skin is so spotty! :blush:

I have posted a picture of yesterdays cm at CD 19 so sorry tim ladies for the picture if you can help would be greatful :blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







10346001_749961245051517_7222718610008783908_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wishing1010

That looks like clomid CM to me! I hate that! I did have that when I got my BFP though, so fx its a great sign!!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Wishing1010 said:


> That looks like clomid CM to me! I hate that! I did have that when I got my BFP though, so fx its a great sign!!!!

Im quite worried becaue I feel unwell and loss of my want for food as well as all the others I said above.. I jut feel unwell/werid right nowI sort of have heartburn and feeling sick at the same time at the moment :sad1:

Maybe I concieved?? :shrug:


----------



## Querida87

Sarah - here's hoping these are good signs!!


----------



## Wishing1010

It's possible!! Test in a few days :)


----------



## Querida87

What about me, am I crazy? Am I preggers with twins? I don't understand these strong symptoms and the extremely faint pink line when I'm only 5DPO


----------



## Jrepp

Convinced hubby that I needed the tests so we bought 2 week estimator digis, and he hid one of them. It should say 1-2 weeks (which equates to 3-4 weeks pregnant and I am 4 weeks today) but it said 2-3. I think we are at the upper limits of 4 which is why it progressed to the 2-3 range. I told hubby that maybe it's twins. He said "that would be cool."
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Querida87

Jess - there it is again, the talk of twins! I'm getting so much dejavu!! FREAKY!! Seriously, though, I'm SOOOOOOO happy for you!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess I can watch you pee on sticks for days :haha:
Still so happy!

When are you going for your bloods again?


----------



## laurac1988

*sneaks in*

Hey ladies,
Do you all mind a new member?
I think I know a lot of you already, but I'm Laura. Cycle 19 currently. Trying with a known donor and artificial insemination
Xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi laura!!!! :hugs: come on in and join us! This thread has been so lucky the past few months, i think we will all have BFP were soon!


----------



## rw7y

:sleep::sleep::sleep:
I feel awful. I left work at 9am this morning after sitting in the bathroom for an hour with diarrhea and vomiting :nope: . The same thing happened yesterday.

I still haven't tested, but I'm going to the hospital tonight. I has been about three weeks of cramping, on an off diarrhea and very nauseous mornings. AF is due tomorrow, but I just feel like this is something else. So exhausted.


----------



## laurac1988

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi laura!!!! :hugs: come on in and join us! This thread has been so lucky the past few months, i think we will all have BFP were soon!

Excellent news! Hoping for some luck soon!



rw7y said:


> :sleep::sleep::sleep:
> I feel awful. I left work at 9am this morning after sitting in the bathroom for an hour with diarrhea and vomiting :nope: . The same thing happened yesterday.
> 
> I still haven't tested, but I'm going to the hospital tonight. I has been about three weeks of cramping, on an off diarrhea and very nauseous mornings. AF is due tomorrow, but I just feel like this is something else. So exhausted.

Why not test before you go to the hospital? 
Hope you're feeling better soon. Is there much the hospital can do?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Convinced hubby that I needed the tests so we bought 2 week estimator digis, and he hid one of them. It should say 1-2 weeks (which equates to 3-4 weeks pregnant and I am 4 weeks today) but it said 2-3. I think we are at the upper limits of 4 which is why it progressed to the 2-3 range. I told hubby that maybe it's twins. He said "that would be cool."

This made me cry, beautiful hun.


----------



## rw7y

laurac1988
I could and probably should do that, but I don't have any tests in the house. Unfortunately, I have to go to the hospital anyways to get a sick note for leaving work today. I've had digestive problems in the past and the problem is that my AF type cramps and the cramps I get from that kind of a stomach ache are basically indistinguishable. 
I'm just on here moaning :wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

That's horrid. I hope you feel much better soon xx


----------



## Wishing1010

rw7y said:


> :sleep::sleep::sleep:
> I feel awful. I left work at 9am this morning after sitting in the bathroom for an hour with diarrhea and vomiting :nope: . The same thing happened yesterday.
> 
> I still haven't tested, but I'm going to the hospital tonight. I has been about three weeks of cramping, on an off diarrhea and very nauseous mornings. AF is due tomorrow, but I just feel like this is something else. So exhausted.

I'm so sorry you do not feel well, I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## rw7y

laurac1988 + wishing1010
Thanks so much girls. 
I hope so too as work here in KSA is not so forgiving with absences.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Laura! FX for a BFP real soon :)

I'm sorry you are feeling ill RW, I hope you feel better soon and that you rather feel sick because of a sticky bean and nothing else :hugs:


----------



## rw7y

Thank you, WunnaBubba2.
God willing, that would certainly make me stop whining :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, we know that feeling. Welcoming the morning / all day sickness because it's for our babies etc. Let us know what your dr says when you see them.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Feel better ry7w! Maybe a cyst? I had nausea and BAD cramping when I had a cyst that was about to rupture when I was 17. I waited too long so it ended up bursting. Def have them check for that just to be sure. Its so painful when it bursts. Feel better and good luck at the hospital tonight! I hope ur about to see ur BFP :)


----------



## rw7y

aidensmommy1 said:


> Feel better ry7w! Maybe a cyst? I had nausea and BAD cramping when I had a cyst that was about to rupture when I was 17. I waited too long so it ended up bursting. Def have them check for that just to be sure. Its so painful when it bursts. Feel better and good luck at the hospital tonight! I hope ur about to see ur BFP :)

Thanks for the info <3 I will be sure to ask about it.
Was the pain that you had very strong? Mine is like dull AF cramping, just odd because it is a daily thing. The diarrhea is the thing making me crazy.


----------



## laurac1988

Just an FYI. I had horrid diarrhoea before my bfp. I got that instead of nausea... Was glorious *eyeroll*
Try and drink plenty of water xx


----------



## rw7y

laurac1988 said:


> Just an FYI. I had horrid diarrhoea before my bfp. I got that instead of nausea... Was glorious *eyeroll*
> Try and drink plenty of water xx

<3 <3 <3 <3 def not nice... but with a :bfp: worth it.
we shall see. :-#


----------



## aidensmommy1

rw7y said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Feel better ry7w! Maybe a cyst? I had nausea and BAD cramping when I had a cyst that was about to rupture when I was 17. I waited too long so it ended up bursting. Def have them check for that just to be sure. Its so painful when it bursts. Feel better and good luck at the hospital tonight! I hope ur about to see ur BFP :)
> 
> Thanks for the info <3 I will be sure to ask about it.
> Was the pain that you had very strong? Mine is like dull AF cramping, just odd because it is a daily thing. The diarrhea is the thing making me crazy.Click to expand...

everytime we O, a lil cyst pops out so you could def still be looking at a bfp, even if u did have a cyst. Ive heard quite a few women say they got diarrhea at the time AF would have been due the cycle they got their bfp so FX this is the case for u!! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Beta at 7:15 this morning. Welcome Laura! Rw7y, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Beta at 7:15 this morning. Welcome Laura! Rw7y, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Please keep us posted.

Praying for great numbers, Jess...

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## babybagushski

Ok ladies officially late for af! Tested this am and BFN, im supposed to be CD1 but nope and no bfp. The witch isbeing cruel to me this month ugh


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Beta at 7:15 this morning. Welcome Laura! Rw7y, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Please keep us posted.

Cannot wait for your numbers! I'm sure they will be awesome :yipee:



babybagushski said:


> Ok ladies officially late for af! Tested this am and BFN, im supposed to be CD1 but nope and no bfp. The witch isbeing cruel to me this month ugh

Mean old hag! Here is some of my vudu :dust: to ward her off 
I hope your BFP is just a little shy! I've read many threads where ladies had to wait until like 17dpo (and sometimes even longer) before they even got faint lines on tests.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babybagushski

Thanks WunnaBubba, im clinging on to a tiny bit of hope here. I normally dont go past 30days on my cycles, if anything ill go early like 28 or 29 days but never late. So this cycle is deff weird for me im 15dpo cd31 and i could swear i was pregnant at 10dpo, i just "felt" it ya know. My cervix is medium and actually tilted inward a bit slightly open (its always slightly open as ive had 3 vaginal births) & also very wet wih creamy likecm and my vaginal walls are engorged making it a bit diff to even find my cervix. I have blue veins on my bbs which started about 13 or 14 dpo and now loose bm (sorry for all the tmi) im just so co fused with this cycle!

with my 3 pregnancies before i wasnt ttc so i wouldnt know if im a late bfper or my normalr symp ...

this is seriously the longest tww ever, which is actually turning into a 3ww lol arggg


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry babybabushski that you have to wait longer. Maybe your little been is just being shy.. and you'll get a surprise :bfp: in a few days....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babybagushski

I sure hope so hehe that would be amazing and deff something to be super thankful for this holiday season! 

If I dont get my BFP this cycle then I am ok with that, as long as I get AF so I can gear up for another round of TTC. I just hate this LIMBO im in lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your symptoms really sound so promising to me! More than I had in my tww! Fx for you!!!


----------



## babybagushski

Thats what gets me, my symp say im preg and af is late but pee sticks tell me no lol. Oh how i loath this limbo im in haha.

NEVER said this before but ugh hurry up witch so i can move on lol


----------



## babybagushski

Never been so happy to have AF ok not really but im out of that weird cycle and limbo and ready tostart a fresh new cycle

FX and :dust: to all


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah no man!! I'm sorry for af! Glad you got an answer though! Fx for your new cycle! Bring on the BFP :ninja:


----------



## Querida87

Rw - I'm not just gonna say I hope you feel better, I'm gonna say I hope you get a :bfp: at the hospital so that you have a truly happy excuse for your work. GL!!

ski - sorry to hear you're out, I really thought you had it. FX for the next cycle!! 

AFM 6DPO possible squinter on SMU but left home in a hurry today. Yest I had abnormally low temps all day long and yest and today I had more cramping than usual. Yest my pot-hysteroscopy spotting (pinkish-orange) stopped and today I noticed brown spotting. Praying that yest was implant and that by Sat I'll get the :bfp: I'm sure is just around the corner. I have a really good feel about this cycle, my bf says he's SURE I'm already preggers, and ppl say I'm *glowing* (whatever THAT means; _*I*_ don't see it)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Brianna. Please post pics for us when you test again, we love stalking!!


----------



## Querida87

Definitely. I didn't yesterday bc I couldn't get a good pic or today bc I left in a hurry before the time limit was up and refuse to squint at a test that old. lol If I can get more than a 3hr hold I'll have a test pic up today.


----------



## babybagushski

Thanks ladies .... as sad as i am to see her here im glad im not in that "limbo" anymore. So heres to a new cycle and possibly the best christmas gift ever .... a :bfp:


----------



## babybagushski

Im going to start charting on FF this cycle since im new to BBT ill deff be askin you lovely ladies to take a peek in a couple weeks 

FX for a nice :bfp: for you que


----------



## Jrepp

Beta in! Officially 4 weeks 1 day. They said at this point my beta should be around 50, mine was 600


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Beta in! Officially 4 weeks 1 day. They said at this point my beta should be around 50, mine was 600

OMG I think multiples!!! If not, def a sticky bean for sure!


----------



## froggyfrog

Great numbers jess!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Jess that is great!
Mine at 3w5d was 78...

DH and his super sperm really got you a sticky bean (or beanS) there!


----------



## mdscpa

Great numbers Jess!!!!... Mine at 4w2d was 537. Your's surely a sticky bean..... 

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:​


----------



## ab75

Great numbers Jess xx


----------



## mrsbreen

Jrepp! Congratulations! Yeah even tho we plan on making babies its still shocking to get a positive test lol I took 9 because i couldnt believe it. My husband was getting annoyed but i told him that i feel different but to him i look the same because not much changes at first. and im the one with a baby growing in me and i just couldnt believe my eyes, its like dreaming all day. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awesome numbers jess!!! You have no idea how happy I am for you!!!! Yay! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So it looks like I should be Oing in the next 5 days or so, as usual. The fertile cm has started today and O usually occurs within 3-6 days after it starts so FX for O on CD13. Thats a good sounding O day to me..lol. :) I have been drinking my water like crazy and let me tell you, it is helping my body. I literally feel more energy and my cm already feels and looks more fertile than usual. FX my tubes open for this beautiful cm to carry the spermies up to my egg! FX FX FX!!!! 
This cycle, clearly I cant miss the things that just pop out insanely BUT I'm going to try and not put every little thing to pregnancy. I'm sure ill think some symptom could be pregnancy related but we'll know when it comes to testing time :) I'm waiting for my HPTs in the mail. Hopefully they get here within the next 10 days or so incase I cant fight the urge to test ahaha. :haha:
Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Querida87

Can anyone else se this yet? No editing beyond reference lines on either pic.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2) (500x375).jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 11









untitled (500x375).jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wishing1010

Brianna, I do see what you are referring to, but be careful with these tests. They have tricked me before. They are really great for some women though, fx fx!


----------



## brighteyez73

Jess - YAAAYYYY!!! I am so happy and excited for you H&H9!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Got a "could be pink line" this morning....guess I need to go buy more frers!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg Froggy please post pics for us! Fx fx I hope it turns into a blaring "I am a pink line" soon!

Brianna I think I see something but I cannot be too sure. FX that good news comes soon :)

Lots of :dust: to you ladies!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Brighteyez, how are you hun?

FX for a nice and strong o Mary! I'll be keeping my fx for a Christmas BFP for you :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## froggyfrog

what do you all think???


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Brighteyez, how are you hun?
> 
> FX for a nice and strong o Mary! I'll be keeping my fx for a Christmas BFP for you :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I don't know. I am just waiting for tomorrow's beta, which is at 6:30am.


----------



## TTC74

My temp is back up today and no sign of AF. I don't know what's going on with my chart. Wacky. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## rw7y

Feeling so so so ill. I'm so nauseated. Went to the hospital last night and was told that I have a pretty sever bacterial infection in my digestive system from bad food. I was so out of it I didn't even ask to do a pregnancy test. My husband said he'd bring a test home later tonight, so I will see.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to those with BFPs and betas! This really is a lucky group


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Brighteyez! I really hope real hard that your bloods confirms pregnancy. I really didn't feel it after about 8 and 9 dpo and was ready to be out, I was surprised and I hope you are too!!! FX so tightly :hugs:

RW I'm sorry that you are still feeling ill and I hope you feel better soon. Let us know when you tested :hugs:

TTC I'm by no means an temping expert but your temp rising after 2 dropping tems feels like something good to me! Your average lp to me looks like 13 days (not sure I could be wrong). When are you going to test? FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

FX to you latreace, rw7y, ttc74 and froggyfrog. Praying you'll have :bfp: in the next few days... 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba - you just made me cry.:hugs: I hope so too. I just feel out and all my test have come back either BFN or too light to count.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for making you cry :hugs: I just really want this for you with the IVF and all. Have you thought about a digital? I got light lines and then just went straight for a digital.

Regardless of whether you try or wait for the morning I'll pray for you! Xx


----------



## Querida87

I am even more nauseous today! Even my daily dose of anti-nausea meds isn't doing the trick, and this heartburn!! I am sooo thirsty too, but everything tastes funny! Got scares by the release of some old uterine lining today, it was nearly black! But while it seemed like a lot at first, it wasn't so much, and was over in probably less than 10 min, now back to brown spotting (since 5dpo) I sure hope these are good signs and that I get a noticeable line tomorrow! I bought a two-pack cbd wks estimator, though I have no desire to use it before I get a solid :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry for making you cry :hugs: I just really want this for you with the IVF and all. Have you thought about a digital? I got light lines and then just went straight for a digital.
> 
> Regardless of whether you try or wait for the morning I'll pray for you! Xx

Wunnabubba - No don't be soryy I just was given up hope and you helped me have a little hope. I have 1 digital left but didn't try it because all the lines are light to not being there. So I didn't want to waste it. I will just try and hold out for tomorrow and see what happens. Thank you for the confidence and encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Im rooting for you brighteyez!!! My fx so tight for a good beta tomorrow!!


----------



## TTC74

WunnaBubba2 said:


> TTC I'm by no means an temping expert but your temp rising after 2 dropping tems feels like something good to me! Your average lp to me looks like 13 days (not sure I could be wrong). When are you going to test? FX and lots of :dust:

I'm going to test in the morning but even if it's a BFN, I'm holding out hope until at least Monday.


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> Im rooting for you brighteyez!!! My fx so tight for a good beta tomorrow!!

Thank you Froggy!! I really appreciate it.:hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You ladies testing are all in my prayers! I wish you all nice and strong BFP's!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Everything is crossed brighteyez xxxxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck brighteyez!!!


----------



## Querida87

I just had a VERY interesting bedtime snack and I think I want more. I had a big sour dill pickle and a candy cane and washed it down with a whole water bottle.

Yeah.. If I'm NOT preggers, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with my stomach.
:rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Debunking myths one at a time: opks can detect pregnancy.....darkest lines I've ever seen on an opk


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Get to it Jess :rofl:

Have you got any symptoms yet? 2nd BETA is today right (well it is Friday already where I am)?


----------



## rw7y

got a :bfn:
AF hasn't shown up yet, but I've got to go back to work on Sunday and don't think I can wait any longer to fill myself up with all of these antibiotics that I've been given :wacko: .

Thanks so much for letting me come here and whine <3 :hugs:
Wishing you all see :bfp: very soon.


----------



## Wishing1010

Querida87 said:


> I just had a VERY interesting bedtime snack and I think I want more. I had a big sour dill pickle and a candy cane and washed it down with a whole water bottle.
> 
> Yeah.. If I'm NOT preggers, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with my stomach.
> :rofl:

Wooo!!! That's so funny!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for the BFN Rw!! Feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Debunking myths one at a time: opks can detect pregnancy.....darkest lines I've ever seen on an opk

Those opks are as dark as mine were for my whole tww 2 or 3 cycles ago. Mine actually got a tiny bit darker than this pic!! Thats why I was convinced I was going to see a BFP that cycle but unfortunately, my hormones were just being wacky :-\. Ill be joining you soon tho!
Even though positive opks aren't always the best indicator's, I still believe that they can pick up HCG hormones, for sure! Thanks for doing experiments for us :) I'll be doing the same thing after my bfp :haha: I guess the POAS addiction is a hard one to kick! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

That's awesome Jess. Hmmm, guess i'm going to try that as well, i still have clearblue OPKs left and see what it'll give me....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> I just had a VERY interesting bedtime snack and I think I want more. I had a big sour dill pickle and a candy cane and washed it down with a whole water bottle.
> 
> Yeah.. If I'm NOT preggers, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with my stomach.
> :rofl:

omg I felt this exact same way last cycle!!! I seriously thought something had to be wrong if I wasn't pregnant. After 20 months, ive finally let myself realize that every TWW I'm going to notice a new, odd symptom with or without a bfp! Ugh progesterone symptoms stink! And I swear, I eat, sleep, and pee more EVERY TWW!! Like what the heck?! Can never win. Anyway, ur post made me think of my wacky cycle last month. I really hope this leads to your bfp! It really stinks feeling sick, tired, nauseous, having sore bbs, etc, etc month after month. I cant wait to see if its a BFP! I hope it is! Hormones are enough to drive you completely mad during the tww! I think we all need our BFPs and no more tww's!! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So Ive been feeling some left side pinches here and there but I'm sure it'll take at least another day or 2+ for O to come but I can def feel my body gearing up! FX for a very good surge and easy transportation for the egg to my uterus! :) 
This TWW, I am going to try harder than EVER to not think I'm pregnant with every little thing I feel. Last cycle really, really sucked for me :(. I'm going to jot the sore bbs I'm sure ill get to normal TWW symptoms, the weird twinges and such to whatever it might be that causes it randomly BEFORE O as well as clearly after O (idk why I never put that together until now! Lol) and everything else to just plain progesterone. I'm going to try my best to keep my mind off of TTC this tww until test time. And if this isn't my cycle, I need to continue this because I feel like TTC is consuming my whole life. Dont get me wrong, I'm not giving up or stopping by any means, I just need to get back to my fun self and TRY to ignore any Symptoms I may feel. Before TTC, I seemed to never feel anything LoL so maybe it can go back to normal..? Lol. I'm just writing out loud.
With the holidays here, I'm letting myself get consumed with that :). Shopping time! Love it! And plus I'm having fun putting Kenna's gift together. I never thought I could be so creative :haha: Ill post a pic when she gets it. Maybe while my mind is elsewhere, our lil bundle of joy will be getting snug in my belly  FX! 
Froggy, Querida and cutie and anyone else ive missed GOOD LUCK!!!

Did I miss anyone? I'm having a brain fart and I *THINK* most of u got ur BFP's already!! Its so crazy and awesome how quick they're all coming in!! Lots of dust is certainly in the air! 

Froggy, how have you been?! Its so nice to see u back! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Mary!!!!

Brianna & Froggy have you guys tested again?? Curious to find out if there are more BFPs coming :)

Brighteyez, I have been thinking about you the whole day and I hope you get great results back for your BETA. Did they say when to expect an answer? I hope it is soon :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Any word brighteyez? 

Mary, im good how are you? We moved back in August, so we are living in texas (where im from originally) so we get to see our families a lot more frequently now. They are still like 5 hours away, but its way closer! I think im out. Those indents were pretty convincing yesterday but then I started spotting yesterday afternoon, and still spotting now. So I didn't even bother to test this morning!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Any word brighteyez?
> 
> Mary, im good how are you? We moved back in August, so we are living in texas (where im from originally) so we get to see our families a lot more frequently now. They are still like 5 hours away, but its way closer! I think im out. Those indents were pretty convincing yesterday but then I started spotting yesterday afternoon, and still spotting now. So I didn't even bother to test this morning!

I'm okay. Always seem to be up and down lately but trying to remain perky for the holidays :) 
Thats great your closer to family! I'm happy for u guys! I hope u didn't just have evaps. I hate evaps and I always get one / cycle. Grr. 
Is your spotting light? And is AF due? Maybe its IB :) FX! If you don't actually have a flow within the next day or two, id test again to see. As always, ur in my prayers and I wish you TONS of baby dust! We both deserve a holiday miracle sooo badly! ....we all do! :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Unfortunately af is due one of these days. Im guessing it should have been here yesterday, but I think my cycle is changing from the vitex. Its very light brown and pink, just waiting for it to be full flow. If it doesn't change today ill def test in the morning! When is your hsg?


----------



## froggyfrog

Im pretty convinced that the lines I had on frers were indents


----------



## froggyfrog

Shes here!!:( on to the next cycle!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Froggy, I'm soooooo sorry! I was hoping your spotting would be IB :( 
I wish I could say or do something more to help you ladies :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

They just called and it's a negative.:cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Shes here!!:( on to the next cycle!

ugh! I'm sorry froggy :(. I'm still here with you! Lets both get our BFP's this cycle, k? :) hehe. 

I didn't want to say it earlier but I seem to get evaps with frer every single time I use one, at least once a month. After the 3rd cycle I saw the strong evap line, I now know what to look for in evaps on those tests. Thats why I don't use any.other brands now...i don't want to get more confused! Lol 
Tons & Tons & TONS of baby dust to you!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> They just called and it's a negative.:cry:

no!! I was really rooting for you, esp with IVF and all :(. I want to fricken cry right now! I'm so sorry hun! I already counted you as having a bfp! Maybe you just have a late implater...anythings possible. I'm keeping hope for you hun <3 :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry Brighteyez :cry:
I'm speechless at the moment! Like Mary I really thought a bfp for you this cycle would be a no brainer!
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> They just called and it's a negative.:cry:

Oh im sooo soo sorry! Do you guys have a plan moving forward? How many embies do you have?


----------



## froggyfrog

aidensmommy1 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Shes here!!:( on to the next cycle!
> 
> ugh! I'm sorry froggy :(. I'm still here with you! Lets both get our BFP's this cycle, k? :) hehe.
> 
> I didn't want to say it earlier but I seem to get evaps with frer every single time I use one, at least once a month. After the 3rd cycle I saw the strong evap line, I now know what to look for in evaps on those tests. Thats why I don't use any.other brands now...i don't want to get more confused! Lol
> Tons & Tons & TONS of baby dust to you!! :dust:Click to expand...

Deal! This is our cycle! Christmas bfps all around! I think that we really timed bd great this past cycle, so hopefully we can hit the right days again this cycle. With dhs count we have to space it out as much as possible to let those babies build up. The vitex already made me ov earlier, so maybe ill see full effects this month. He has been taking the horny goat weed again, so fx his count will improve again!


----------



## froggyfrog

I was in such need of a baby that over a month ago I rescued a puppy! Im afraid that I have completely spoiled him treating him like a real baby lol!


----------



## mdscpa

Im so sorry latreace and froggyfrog.... I was really praying you'll get your :bfp: this cycle :cry::hugs:

Praying, wishing and hoping you all have your Christmas :bfp: presents.....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I was in such need of a baby that over a month ago I rescued a puppy! Im afraid that I have completely spoiled him treating him like a real baby lol!

LOL I DID THE SAME THING!!!! He's 5yrs and he's a TINY lil thing. Smaller than the cats and he literally lays in mt arms at night the SAME way Aiden used to. I buy him clothes, bring him everywhere with me, and I talk to him all the time LOL. He IS my baby :). His names Chico. I love him! Pets can help soo much when ur going through this battle! Our BFPs will be here in no time, our fur babies will be jealous! :haha:


----------



## rw7y

froggyfrog said:


> I was in such need of a baby that over a month ago I rescued a puppy! Im afraid that I have completely spoiled him treating him like a real baby lol!

Awww :dog:
When I moved to KSA I had to leave my bunny with my mom. I really miss the company.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Shes here!!:( on to the next cycle!
> 
> ugh! I'm sorry froggy :(. I'm still here with you! Lets both get our BFP's this cycle, k? :) hehe.
> 
> I didn't want to say it earlier but I seem to get evaps with frer every single time I use one, at least once a month. After the 3rd cycle I saw the strong evap line, I now know what to look for in evaps on those tests. Thats why I don't use any.other brands now...i don't want to get more confused! Lol
> Tons & Tons & TONS of baby dust to you!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Deal! This is our cycle! Christmas bfps all around! I think that we really timed bd great this past cycle, so hopefully we can hit the right days again this cycle. With dhs count we have to space it out as much as possible to let those babies build up. The vitex already made me ov earlier, so maybe ill see full effects this month. He has been taking the horny goat weed again, so fx his count will improve again!Click to expand...

I knew the vitex would help you! I'm so happy your trying it! I truly hope its your answer! Our deal has been made and that's that! We're both going to release the golden egg at O time and have nice wide tubes to transport the eggys to their home for 9 months :). FX! No :af: aloud here!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

rw7y said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> I was in such need of a baby that over a month ago I rescued a puppy! Im afraid that I have completely spoiled him treating him like a real baby lol!
> 
> Awww :dog:
> When I moved to KSA I had to leave my bunny with my mom. I really miss the company.Click to expand...

omgosh that :dog: symbol is so fricken cute! I love it!! :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Mine is Syris, and he is not as small as he thinks he is. He is currently sleeping in my lap. He is great dane mixed with shepherd, so he is a pretty big boy! He loves his daddy and gets super excited when he comes home from work, but he follows me around ALL day! DH calls him norman bates because he is sort of obsessed with me. Very smart though, I taught him to ring a bell when he needs to go out!


----------



## rw7y

aidensmommy1
hahaha, I love some of the little emotions on here.


----------



## Querida87

Froggy and Brighteyez - I'm sooo sorry!!! I really thought you both had it this month!! :'(

AFM I had some weird, I guess you could say twinges, that felt like they were coming from my cervix. And my stomach felt funny, not crampy but different when I woke up, and the feeling was definitely coming from my uterus. I really have no idea how to describe it as I've never felt anything like it before. My temp is up, higher than any other day, excepting 1dpo and currently on 8dpo. I see a really faint blue line irl and I think I see pink on the other. Anyone else want to squint with me?
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2) (500x375).jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 9









untitled (3) (500x375).jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 9









untitled (4) (500x375).jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 8









untitled (281x500).jpg
File size: 109.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rw7y

Querida87 - I'd like to help, but I don't have much experience with line spotting on tests <3

Quick question for you all - Does anyone else have tummy ache cramps and AF cramps that feel the same?


----------



## froggyfrog

Querida I do think I see something, fx its the start of something. 

Rw7y I do sometimes if I have diarrhea, sorry if tmi. But once I go they disappear.


----------



## rw7y

froggyfrog said:


> Querida I do think I see something, fx its the start of something.
> 
> Rw7y I do sometimes if I have diarrhea, sorry if tmi. But once I go they disappear.

No, no, not TMI, haha. That is actually why I mean by tummy ache type cramps. Usually the first day AF comes my cramps are very strong and I often confuse them for diarrhea pain. >_< I've had very dull cramps like this for weeks now. I guess it is from the infection.


----------



## Wishing1010

Brighteyez, I'm so sorry....I know this must be hard. My heart breaks for you, many hugs and prayers headed your way.


----------



## Wishing1010

rw7y said:


> Querida87 - I'd like to help, but I don't have much experience with line spotting on tests <3
> 
> Quick question for you all - Does anyone else have tummy ache cramps and AF cramps that feel the same?

Yes! I have had those same aches before!!! It's so weird!


----------



## Wishing1010

I adopted our youngest fur baby after being devastated last winter about no BFP yet! I have 4 cats and a dog, DH and I never sleep alone lol!


----------



## froggyfrog

rw7y said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Querida I do think I see something, fx its the start of something.
> 
> Rw7y I do sometimes if I have diarrhea, sorry if tmi. But once I go they disappear.
> 
> No, no, not TMI, haha. That is actually why I mean by tummy ache type cramps. Usually the first day AF comes my cramps are very strong and I often confuse them for diarrhea pain. >_< I've had very dull cramps like this for weeks now. I guess it is from the infection.Click to expand...

They seem to mimic each other. Most months I even get diarrhea for hours preceding af.


----------



## froggyfrog

Wishing1010 said:


> I adopted our youngest fur baby after being devastated last winter about no BFP yet! I have 4 cats and a dog, DH and I never sleep alone lol!

Oh my kenna! Add in a chicken and I think you have a farm! Lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! I can't help it, I have so much love and want to give it to everyone and everything! Will be so glad when I can love a little one!


----------



## froggyfrog

Kenna I was reading your journal and we were married in the same month, what day were yall married? Ours was 10 2 10


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Mine is Syris, and he is not as small as he thinks he is. He is currently sleeping in my lap. He is great dane mixed with shepherd, so he is a pretty big boy! He loves his daddy and gets super excited when he comes home from work, but he follows me around ALL day! DH calls him norman bates because he is sort of obsessed with me. Very smart though, I taught him to ring a bell when he needs to go out!

LoL! Sounds like my doggy! Other than the being a big boy part. Mines a lil boy lol. But he follows me ALL day. He loves his daddy too BUT even when we're all going out for a ride or on a walk, he will not go without me. He will walk in my shadow, even if I just go to use the bathroom for 20 seconds, he's right there. Lol. I love it! :) I wish our pups could be friends! :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww me too. He can be a little intimidating to little dogs though. There are two little dogs down our street that come up wagging when we walk by, but when Syris tries to play, they start backing up fast! We are heading down to see our parents, and im really excited for him to play with my moms dogs. They are big too and very outgoing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Froggy and Brighteyez - I'm sooo sorry!!! I really thought you both had it this month!! :'(
> 
> AFM I had some weird, I guess you could say twinges, that felt like they were coming from my cervix. And my stomach felt funny, not crampy but different when I woke up, and the feeling was definitely coming from my uterus. I really have no idea how to describe it as I've never felt anything like it before. My temp is up, higher than any other day, excepting 1dpo and currently on 8dpo. I see a really faint blue line irl and I think I see pink on the other. Anyone else want to squint with me?

I'm sorry, I dont see anything BUT its very early still! DO NOT look at blue dye tests after the 10 min time frame. They almost always end up with a slight line after the 10min time frame. They're evil and I refuse to use them! Lol Id try testing again in a day or two and u might have better luck :). U could have been feeling implantation cramping/twinges & def could be too soon. 10dpo is the best day to test but i use cheapies until then :) fx for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87, looking at your chart, it truly doesn't look like you've oed yet hun :-(. I just noticed that. Opks sometimes turn positive and ur body gears up to O but then fails and then usually ull really O a couple days to a wk or more later. Its common for delayed O straight off of birth control also. I'm thinking yest or today could have maybe been O, as ur temps just barely going up now. I think you may only be 1dpo today but ur next few temps will tell us better. If thats the case, u still have a good shot bding wise and itd def make it too early for a bfp. O causes some weird pinching/twinges and cramping as well so that could be what you've been experiencing. Just throwing that theory out there so you aren't confused if ch's suddenly pop up or AF seems late but no bfp or something like that. Can I ask, is there another reason other than the positive opk that makes u believe you oed already? After O, ur body will warm and it'll cause ur temps to shift at least .2 higher than the majority of ur pre O temps and todays temp is actually the only one thats a bit higher. It looks like the very high temp at what ur considering 1dpo was a fluke, due to delayed O. I get spiked when O delays as well. I could be wrong but I def wouldn't stop bding until you see higher temps :) good luck hun!


----------



## Querida87

aidensmommy1 said:


> Querida87, looking at your chart, it truly doesn't look like you've oed yet hun :-(. I just noticed that. Opks sometimes turn positive and ur body gears up to O but then fails and then usually ull really O a couple days to a wk or more later. Its common for delayed O straight off of birth control also. I'm thinking yest or today could have maybe been O, as ur temps just barely going up now. I think you may only be 1dpo today but ur next few temps will tell us better. If thats the case, u still have a good shot bding wise and itd def make it too early for a bfp. O causes some weird pinching/twinges and cramping as well so that could be what you've been experiencing. Just throwing that theory out there so you aren't confused if ch's suddenly pop up or AF seems late but no bfp or something like that. Can I ask, is there another reason other than the positive opk that makes u believe you oed already? After O, ur body will warm and it'll cause ur temps to shift at least .2 higher than the majority of ur pre O temps and todays temp is actually the only one thats a bit higher. It looks like the very high temp at what ur considering 1dpo was a fluke, due to delayed O. I get spiked when O delays as well. I could be wrong but I def wouldn't stop bding until you see higher temps :) good luck hun!

Thank you! I could be totally off. I looked at the temp dip on mirena removal day followed by the jump on what I thought was 1dpo. Also, I've had progressing symptoms since what I thought was 2dpo and my bf says he feels like I'm preggers and he's never said that before


----------



## laurac1988

Froggy - we were married (well... Ours was a civil partnership) on the same day as you! Yay us!

2dpo over here and boooooored already.

Oh and I'm another who has tummy cramps like AF cramps that sometimes turn into diarrhoea. That used to be my for sure sign that AF was coming, but if anything they were worse the month I got my BFP


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Querida87, looking at your chart, it truly doesn't look like you've oed yet hun :-(. I just noticed that. Opks sometimes turn positive and ur body gears up to O but then fails and then usually ull really O a couple days to a wk or more later. Its common for delayed O straight off of birth control also. I'm thinking yest or today could have maybe been O, as ur temps just barely going up now. I think you may only be 1dpo today but ur next few temps will tell us better. If thats the case, u still have a good shot bding wise and itd def make it too early for a bfp. O causes some weird pinching/twinges and cramping as well so that could be what you've been experiencing. Just throwing that theory out there so you aren't confused if ch's suddenly pop up or AF seems late but no bfp or something like that. Can I ask, is there another reason other than the positive opk that makes u believe you oed already? After O, ur body will warm and it'll cause ur temps to shift at least .2 higher than the majority of ur pre O temps and todays temp is actually the only one thats a bit higher. It looks like the very high temp at what ur considering 1dpo was a fluke, due to delayed O. I get spiked when O delays as well. I could be wrong but I def wouldn't stop bding until you see higher temps :) good luck hun!
> 
> Thank you! I could be totally off. I looked at the temp dip on mirena removal day followed by the jump on what I thought was 1dpo. Also, I've had progressing symptoms since what I thought was 2dpo and my bf says he feels like I'm preggers and he's never said that beforeClick to expand...

I really hope you are and if not yet, hopefully a baby is in the making now! :) I will say, I'm almost 99% sure your either just barely 1dpo today or haven't yet passed O as ur temps haven't rised at all until now. I know EVERY little thing pops out like crazy while TTC and it stinks. I cant count the # of times I "just felt" I was pregnant. I wish I was right and id have like 12 babies! Lol. Just keep bding as you have been and there's a great chance you'll see a bfp 2wks or so after your rise :) Dont be alarmed if the rise takes a lil bit. Sometimes it takes a while for your body to get back in routine and pop out that egg for O. Its completely normal.
My dh thought I was preggers last cycle, and I did too, and AF fricken came FOUR days early!!!!! Ugh. I found out it was prob due to a cyst since I had a clear O shift and usually have a LP of 13 days.

If you have any questions on charting and such, I'm more than happy to give pointers. I didn't understand the whole "ovulation" process 100% until a couple of cycles charting. I never thought id have to learn some of the fertility info that I know now. I always thought I could just O anytime or on day 14 and didn't realize how wrong I was. Now i feel very in tuned with my body. Anyway, Once you see the red crosshairs on ur chart, ull know you've o'ed. I do think O def could have been yest though. FX! I wish u alot of luck. Just think of this as more time for a BFP to come :) Good luck!!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> kenna i was reading your journal and we were married in the same month, what day were yall married? Ours was 10 2 10

10 10 10 :)


----------



## Taima

Querida87 said:


> I am even more nauseous today! Even my daily dose of anti-nausea meds isn't doing the trick, and this heartburn!! I am sooo thirsty too, but everything tastes funny! Got scares by the release of some old uterine lining today, it was nearly black! But while it seemed like a lot at first, it wasn't so much, and was over in probably less than 10 min, now back to brown spotting (since 5dpo) I sure hope these are good signs and that I get a noticeable line tomorrow! I bought a two-pack cbd wks estimator, though I have no desire to use it before I get a solid :bfp:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Querida,
It these are good signs. Last month I had nausea and heartburn. I've had brown spotting 5dpo and 6dpo. In another post you mention twinges, I've had those too on both sides as well. Tested positive 9dpo. It ended a week later as a chemical pregnancy. 
This month I feel the same thing. I'm 8dpo. What day are you at? Have you tested?


----------



## froggyfrog

laurac1988 said:


> Froggy - we were married (well... Ours was a civil partnership) on the same day as you! Yay us!
> 
> 2dpo over here and boooooored already.
> 
> Oh and I'm another who has tummy cramps like AF cramps that sometimes turn into diarrhoea. That used to be my for sure sign that AF was coming, but if anything they were worse the month I got my BFP

Awesome!! We had a whirlwind first year! Dh and I moved fast from the jump. We met oct 1 2009, said I love you in November, moved in together in dec, started trying to have a baby in Feb 2010. Got temporary custody of my neices that june, got engaged in sept 2010 and married in oct!! Very busy crazy first year of dating! But I guess we were right because here we still are crazy about each other! We have not been apart for one single night since December 2009. My mom always gets mad because she wants me to come see her when Stephen(dh) can't, and I wont because we have never been apart!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats cool you ladies all have a very close or the same anniversary :). What a small world


----------



## Querida87

Taima said:


> Querida,
> It these are good signs. Last month I had nausea and heartburn. I've had brown spotting 5dpo and 6dpo. In another post you mention twinges, I've had those too on both sides as well. Tested positive 9dpo. It ended a week later as a chemical pregnancy.
> This month I feel the same thing. I'm 8dpo. What day are you at? Have you tested?

Taima, I *THINK* I'm 8dpo and here are the two tests I took this am with FMU. I see a shadow on the pink line and there is DEFINITELY a VERY faint blue line on the blue which showed up within the time frame and never went away. But here also is my BBT chart, which an experienced charter says I'm probably only 1-2dpo right now. But I had progressing and new symptoms since what I thought was 2dpo. Well, within 4 days I should know if I was right or not, as I'll either be 12dpo or 5-6dpo. It's so hard to wait, esp now when I think I might have been wrong the whole time..


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies I need your help today please.... :cry:

So I am CD 23 and 9dpo today and I have noticed some spotting when I got out of bed this morning!! I was white but a tiny bit of a plae pink tint too it.. I thought this is great news :thumbup:

But...... at lunch time I all of a sudden felt wet down there so I went to the loo and wiped and there were a load of EWCM type cm but it was a funny colour.. sort of pinkish/borwnish/baige colour ome was white but very little.. I have no pain just funny heavy pressure feelings down below.. like different from af pains... more like twinges and pinching, I have had heartburn today to and just a slight mild headache... Yesterday at 8dpo I wa so tired all day it was unbelieveable.. and lower back pains, loss of appitie and the same bloated feeling down below.. :shrug:

I have posted some images.. which by the way ARE... TMI I feel embaressed about them but im worried.... :cry:

Please excuse me.... :blush::blush:

I didnt manage to take a picture of the first time I had it as it was 5am this morning but it was quite simlar to the last picture I poted here... the first image is the wet feeling I said about above at lunch time and second was at tea time and the third was about an hour ago.. Sorry... :cry::blush:
 



Attached Files:







10349064_751546531559655_2197682845051277904_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









1604444_751548661559442_231177952434661681_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









10262088_751564031557905_5791239818600086113_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurac1988

Hun there's no way to know what the bleeding is until you test or get AF. You're in the time span for implantation bleeding, but that doesn't mean it 100% is. It could just be random spotting.
Good luck when you test xxxx


----------



## Querida87

Sarah - I have the same thing! EWCM type discharge today, but brown like that. Unfortunately for me, mine is probably related to the hysteroscopy I had about a week ago, as I spotted for quite some time afterwards. Although it was never EWCM type with color and had stopped..


----------



## Querida87

Here are today's 8dpo (I THINK) two FMU tests and my chart up to today. The blue dye shows better. There is a very faint line that showed blue IRL before the time limit expired and stayed that way. The pink dye still seems to only be a shadow. I started noticing symptoms at what I thought was 2dpo and those that started then have progressed and new symptoms have shown. The spotting from my hysteroscopy stopped. Then I had some black blood (maybe a broken clot?) that also went away and spotted reddish-brown to brown yesterday. Today it's EWCM type discharge, but brown. Someone said based in my temps that I'm probably only 1-2dpo. IDK; here's everything.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (281x500).jpg
File size: 109.4 KB
Views: 5









untitled (2) (500x375).jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 8









untitled (3) (500x375).jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 6









untitled (4) (500x375).jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Taima said:
> 
> 
> Querida,
> It these are good signs. Last month I had nausea and heartburn. I've had brown spotting 5dpo and 6dpo. In another post you mention twinges, I've had those too on both sides as well. Tested positive 9dpo. It ended a week later as a chemical pregnancy.
> This month I feel the same thing. I'm 8dpo. What day are you at? Have you tested?
> 
> Taima, I *THINK* I'm 8dpo and here are the two tests I took this am with FMU. I see a shadow on the pink line and there is DEFINITELY a VERY faint blue line on the blue which showed up within the time frame and never went away. But here also is my BBT chart, which an experienced charter says I'm probably only 1-2dpo right now. But I had progressing and new symptoms since what I thought was 2dpo. Well, within 4 days I should know if I was right or not, as I'll either be 12dpo or 5-6dpo. It's so hard to wait, esp now when I think I might have been wrong the whole time..Click to expand...

I know, I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there's still a good chance for a bfp ahead! :). After you o, u won't just get one high temp, ur temp will go high and may drop down a Little but it'll still be noticeably higher than the temps from before O. Plus the charting app your using will manually give you "crosshairs" when you O due to a sudden temp shift because progesterone will cause ur temp to go up and stay up for about 11-16 days in a healthy LP and then your temp drops again right before AF and a new cycle or ur temp will remain high for pregnancy. Basically your looking for 3+ high temps in a row and that'll mean O has occurred . If you don't see a shift itd mean no ovulation. Hope this helps! If you did O yest, u had perfect timed BD and same with today. The 1-2 days before O day are actually the best days for ttc. I know the extra 8 days seems like an eternity but lets just hope that ur temp goes/stays up higher for the next 3 days so you know you have O'ed now so we don't have to wait longer! FX! This happened to me before I started temping ALL the time and then id think AF was late when really I just oed late, u know? Although knowing you may not be 8dpo feels sucky right now, charting will really help you and you'll get to know so much about your body and what its doing during your cycle so fast. Hopefully you get your bfp before long and don't have to deal with all this much longer tho! :)

Also, I highly recommend against the blue dye tests. In the two years TTC, ive maybe had 1 blue dye test that was nice to me nice to me :(. The rest were very mean! I hear many others say that as well. Ive had my heart broken by blue dye tests because I've had lines show up IMMEDIATELY and it was a stupid evap. I read the rule for blue dye tests is if the line is as thick as the control, it may be real but if its just a thin light line, to re-test in a couple of days, as it should be much darker within a day or two. It took me 4 months of TTC before I learned any of this stuff so I figured id share it all with you now. The quicker you know your cycle and "usual" O date, the quicker you'll see a bfp! :) Good luck! I really do hope it happens ASAP for u!! I know time drags in the TWW. Blah!

Also, spotting can occur after stopping b/c due to hormones adjusting and it can also come with ovulation. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong but I wanted u to know hoe charting is read so you can cover your bding basis still and not miss a possible chance at conceiving. Whatever is going on with you with the spotting, I hope it all leads to a good thing!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies I need your help today please.... :cry:
> 
> So I am CD 23 and 9dpo today and I have noticed some spotting when I got out of bed this morning!! I was white but a tiny bit of a plae pink tint too it.. I thought this is great news :thumbup:
> 
> But...... at lunch time I all of a sudden felt wet down there so I went to the loo and wiped and there were a load of EWCM type cm but it was a funny colour.. sort of pinkish/borwnish/baige colour ome was white but very little.. I have no pain just funny heavy pressure feelings down below.. like different from af pains... more like twinges and pinching, I have had heartburn today to and just a slight mild headache... Yesterday at 8dpo I wa so tired all day it was unbelieveable.. and lower back pains, loss of appitie and the same bloated feeling down below.. :shrug:
> 
> I have posted some images.. which by the way ARE... TMI I feel embaressed about them but im worried.... :cry:
> 
> Please excuse me.... :blush::blush:
> 
> I didnt manage to take a picture of the first time I had it as it was 5am this morning but it was quite simlar to the last picture I poted here... the first image is the wet feeling I said about above at lunch time and second was at tea time and the third was about an hour ago.. Sorry... :cry::blush:

DEF seems like possible IB! My early AF kinda started like that last cycle but got a lil stronger by night and then red the next a.m... yours is the usual EWCM mixed with old blood, thats a good sign! If you test the day after tomorrow, you should be able to get a bfp with a sensitive test like FRER if it was IB :) FX!!!! I really think there's a chance for a sticky bean getting snug in ur uterus if spotting is unusual for you! FX! Tons of dust ur way!


----------



## aidensmommy1

How are you feeling Daphne?!


----------



## cutieq

Popping back in ladies. Took a little ttc break for a few days.


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome back, dani!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> How are you feeling Daphne?!

I'm doing fine Mary.. Thanks for asking.. Just waiting and waiting for my next appointment.... Of course, stalking you all ladies here til we can be altogether in the other thread.... I know it's coming soon..... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Popping back in ladies. Took a little ttc break for a few days.

Dani, your chart looks great! And I completely get the short TTC break (or bnb break I should say!). I have been staying off of here a little more the past couple of months, as you've probably noticed. I find time goes by faster sometimes when I dont come on for a few days, as much as I love this site and all the support, I sometimes feel like I need to just take a break and relax for a few days. Anyway, I can't wait to see what ur temp does tomorrow! FX its still up nice and high! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne, I'm def hoping to join you all soon! It looks like I'm going to be left alone in here! LoL. I got so close with all of you that I hate thinking ill be left behind. It sounds silly :haha: I hope myself and all the other ladies on this thread get a big FAT positive before the new year!! Blow some more baby dust this way :) lol


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Mary! We're sticking together so you'll never be alone. I'm curious to see what my temps do as well.


----------



## Jrepp

Latreace I am so sorry it was a bfn. I want to cry because I was so hopeful this would be it for you.

Froggy - my husband and I went on our first date June 12, I moved in with him June 13 we were engaged a year and a half later and married 5 months after he proposed. We are the queens of quick turn around. 

Sarah - don't be embarrassed by your pics. It definitely looks like what I've seen implantation bleeding to look like (never seen it myself). It looks pretty promising for you

Dani - welcome back! I hope you had a good time on your break from us lol

AFM beta came back. The nurse said they were looking at a hopeful rise to right around 1200 (my actual first beta was 637) with a doubling time of 48 hours. Mine wasn't quite that. It was 1479 in 48 hours so more than doubled. I am done with betas and my first ultrasound is December 4th


----------



## Wishing1010

Awesome numbers jess!!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Jess! I enjoyed my few quick day sanity break but I definitely thought of you ladies daily! I'm staying sane for now but anxious for my BFP. Your numbers are great!

Latrece, so sorry about your bfn. Hang in there!


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi Que, i have similar symptons you have been mentioning such as nausea, pinches and pokes and twinges and such during ovulation. as far as i can see on your tests, i do see 2 lines but the one that isnt the control line, looks like what all my negative tests look like when the extra dye doesnt run or where the extra dye sits. Im not sure if im missing the faint lines tho or what brand you are using, where the faint line would be im sure is on the package or instructions. Good luck i know it takes lots of patience. I decided to keep calm and not think about possible symptoms or id drive myself mad and just kept myself preoccupied until knew it was close enough to my missed period to test.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Those are great numbers Jess! Oh and you might find this funny but I dreamt last night that I was reading updates on the thread and you posted "Well dr just confirmed multiples" :)

FX for IB Sarah! Like the other ladies said timing for it is about right and hopefully that is exactly what it is! 

Welcome back, Dani. Your chart looks good. Any symptom spotting or early testing yet? :)

To the rest of you gals waiting to o or test here is tons of :dust: and lots of FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Great progression Jess...

Dani, i'm getting excited with your temps again this cycle... FX for a sticky :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Well tested this morning and surprise surprise.... :bfn: 

Nothing new there then probably just ill or clomid had a bad turn on me... just my luck :cry::cry:

I used a very sensitive test.. that you can use from 8 days from conception and measure at only 5MUI still white as a sheet!!


----------



## ellahopesky

Hi can i join? :)


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Ella!

No testing or symptom spotting for me yet! I will start testing on Thursday.


----------



## Wishing1010

Turkey day BFP!!!

Welcome, Ella!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Go Dani go!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awesome, awesome number Jess!!! Thats how my numbers were with Aiden. I truly think u have ur sticky bean!! Hooorraayy!!! Congrats again hun! I'm so incredibly happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Querida87

Hi everyone. I missed a lot. Dani, glad you're back. Ella, welcome. Thanks for the info on my situation. My mood has done a complete 180 from the happy confident excitement of the last week. My nausea is pretty much gone and my bb's aren't as sensitive (still pretty sore though) and my temp dropped, AGAIN. Idk what's going on. Now I just hope I get AF soon so I can start over. I think I'm gonna go curl up in a ball somewhere. It's not so much that I might not be preggers as it is that I don't know where I am in my cycle and my temps are not cooperating.. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, how was ur temp looking today? If it was lower again, it probably means ur still waiting on O. If its higher like yest still, ur prob 2dpo today. As mrsbreen said, all those blue dye tests leave a really think evap for the most part. Its just easier to see with the blue dye than pink cuz its darker, u know? I even get very mean evaps on pink dye tests but Ive learned what they look like now. Ugh. Its def hard. Hang in there! Just wanted to check on you as id love to be able to help you as much as I can :) Thats what we're here for! Tons of baby dust! I hope your ovary pops out that golden egg for u soon, if it didn't happen 2 days ago, and I pray u get ur sticky bean :). Itd be a great success story for all the women coming off of mirena. Maybe you and your bf are both sensing a soon to be pregnancy...  You never know! Waiting for O or being confused about ur cycle stinks! I know that feeling all too well. 
Anywhoo, if u want to post ur chart for today, I can take a look for you again. If u look in my siggy, ull see all my charts and where the red lines meet up is when O occurred. Dont mind my last two charts, there a bit wacky after moving. It'll give u a better Idea of what ull be looking for to confirm O. After O, ur body WILL warm up and by taking ur BBT at the same time every a.m, ull see the shift and know uve o'ed 3 days after the fact. There's some sights on google that explain bbt charting and ovulation better than I am, I'm sure lol. Hope this helped settle some of your confusion. It'll all become soo clear in no time! FX for u! I hope to see ur Christmas BFP in here as well as all the other ladies! We all deserve a little bundle of joy for Christmas!


----------



## mdscpa

FX Mary... Think you're gearing up to O based on your temp..... Please make her tube open..... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Hi everyone. I missed a lot. Dani, glad you're back. Ella, welcome. Thanks for the info on my situation. My mood has done a complete 180 from the happy confident excitement of the last week. My nausea is pretty much gone and my bb's aren't as sensitive (still pretty sore though) and my temp dropped, AGAIN. Idk what's going on. Now I just hope I get AF soon so I can start over. I think I'm gonna go curl up in a ball somewhere. It's not so much that I might not be preggers as it is that I don't know where I am in my cycle and my temps are not cooperating.. :(

aw im sorry, I didn't see this before my last post to u. I really was hoping ur temp would keep rising for O! 
It usually takes women a little time to O after coming off birth control, esp mirena. Doctors dont always tell u this before you start it, sadly. But if u just keep charting and get some more opks, I bet ull see O shortly. Sometimes women dont ovulate for a cycle or two after b/c as well. There so many scenarios. I do have hope for your Christmas bfp and I hate that I had to be Debbie downer, I would jus hate to see u lost and confused when I had a answer for you, u know? Ill be stalking you and waiting for your temp to go up! If u want to put ur chart back in ur siggy, ill keep an eye on it and help u confirm O :). Although it stinks to know ur not where u thought in the TWW, just know that this is a good thing, given ur temps. If u had temps that low w a bfp, it probably wouldn't be the greatest thing because u need progesterone (which raises BBT after O) to be able to implant and carry a baby until the placenta can take over on its own so alot of times, low temps after O mean there's a hormonal issue BUT there's still at least a shift. So far, your temps have just one temp pattern rather than the second temp shift for O. Does any of this make sense? I'm trying to think of the best way to explain it. I just want to help so dont think I'm trying to bring u down or anything. I LOVE helping the new ladies on here learn the ropes :). GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> FX Mary... Think you're gearing up to O based on your temp..... Please make her tube open.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank u very much Daphne! My tube better listen to u! Lol I do believe O will be anywhere from tomorrow to CD14, so 3 days longer at the most. I'm hoping I some how end up O'ing today cuz I bd'ed Last night lol but every other day will work even if we cant BD tonight so we'll be covered! I pray to be joining you ladies ASAP! FX FX FX! 
PS. Thanks for the baby dust! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Yay for O Mary. Another cycle to give it a try!

Que, I was going to ask what Mary suggested. Could the madness be aftermath of coming off the mirena? I bet things will regulate for you soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I cannot wait for u to test Dani! Ur charts exciting me again this cycle!!! I'm hoping it keeps going up/stays where it is for a very sticky bfp! :). When are you going to test?! Ill def be stalking!


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> I cannot wait for u to test Dani! Ur charts exciting me again this cycle!!! I'm hoping it keeps going up/stays where it is for a very sticky bfp! :). When are you going to test?! Ill def be stalking!

14dpo this cycle. No early testing for me. Feels best to test, see a bfn and be able to accept it than squinting and questioning myself to death for days. I've had the urge but I'm fighting it. I do have some tests just in case I cave. I also want to stop this progesterone as soon as possible. It gets cumbersome twice a day. Symptom wise, some random tummy and pelvic pain, nothing more and boobs are a little sore today but nothing major.

Stalking your temps for o!


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, they say you can take progesterone up to 10/14dpo and you have to stop around the time implantation should have occurred on average at 9dpo. This way, if AF is coming, you won't be delaying it due to those meds.


----------



## cutieq

Interesting. I was told to take for 11-12 days which would be 13/14dpo for me and then stop but nothing about implantation timing. Implantation calculator has today as my lost likely day to implant. I had a major implantation dip with my last BFP.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my opks still neg. It was actually the last opk too since I was using left overs from my short cycle last month. Idk if I'm going to grab more or not. I have a pretty good idea of when I should O so it wont hurt any if I go without, it may actually save my sanity a bit! I'm def having left side Ovary twinges and pains though so I know my body's gearing up. The opk is for sure darker than yest and the day before so I know it'll be positive in the next day or two. As I keep saying, I have a feeling day 13 will be O this cycle, possibly 14 by the looks of my opk and everything today. Idk maybe it'll be tomorrow but Since we prob wont be able to BD again until tomorrow night, I'm actually hoping for O to be the day after tomorrow. I have a thing where I feel the need to BD the day before so that the swimmers are all ready and waiting for the egg.. FX! If tomorrow feels like O, ill just have to hope we are able to BD during the a.m/day sometime tomorrow :) :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Hun remember that OPKs mean o 12-48 hours later, so not necessarily immediately. Fingers crossed it will be + soon!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks for the advice. I was all excited thinking I got lucky with where in my cycle the mirena was removed. Apparently I was wrong, though. I might spend a little less time online this week, so please excuse me if I get behind. I didn't even poas today. I have plenty of tests, and a written journal, so I'm all set to try and patiently wait for o/af, whichever comes first. I had those weird twinges in my uterus/cervix again today, and still spotting that brown stuff that looks like old blood, but has a consistency between creamy and EW cm and doesn't smell like blood. The nausea has definitely lessened. Time to start drinking my fertili tea again, I guess, and up my EPO dosage again. Does anyone think I should bother with progesterone cream or mucinex yet?


----------



## cutieq

I might let my body do what it wants to get to o or AF. I know progesterone at the wrong times in the cycle is bad so it's probably best to wait and know for sure where you are in the cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

Querida I wouldn't mess around with progesterone cream when it's only your first cycle and you don't ow if you have a progesterone deficiency. It could happen just fine without it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not an expert Brianna but I would suggest not taking any supplements until Fertility Friend has either confirmed you have o'd or until you get af. Remember after any birth control your body needs to regulate itself again and it won't know how to regulate itself without the hormones if you add too much other things.

I waited until cycle 6 after brith control before I took anything and then I only took natural remedies to assist with my cm. 

This might not be what you want to hear but trust me our bodies are wonderful things, you just need to allow your body time to prove it! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

So I did what Jess and Kenna did. An opk as hpt experiment.... Please watch the video first (as if i'll know what you did first) :haha::rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVma7lGVRXk&list=UUEPoa66G7PjsW-u1YDIOJNg



Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb77fd1a0.jpg


HERE's my real OPKs this cycle, the last strip from the right was my solid face. See the difference? The test and control line interchanged from today's opk :happydance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps192ee7b2.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

When I got BFP my OPKs gave me a better positive than my HPT at first!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks ladies I have conceive easy pills and prenatals and vit c and omega 3 and EPO and fertili tea. Granted the EPO is for my sooo sore bb's and the vit c and omega 3 are regular supplements for me. The tea is all natural and supports cycle regulation, and the conceive easy is supposed to be like prenatals, which I'm told I should be taking if I'm ttc. I was taking 3000mg of EPO but now am taking only 1000mg. Does anyone think it's ok for me to go back to my higher dose? It really helps with my bb's and it's natural, so I like it better than meds.


----------



## SarahLou372

So ladies.... the pictures I posted of my spotting yesterday??? Well go up this morning and its gone!! Not had anymore all day... im confused now :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> So ladies.... the pictures I posted of my spotting yesterday??? Well go up this morning and its gone!! Not had anymore all day... im confused now :shrug:

That could be the implantation spotting which is very promising.... FX your :bfp: in just a few days.... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Edited my previous post to add my real opks this cycle to compare today's opk... HUGE DIFFERENCE but same solid face...


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies.... the pictures I posted of my spotting yesterday??? Well go up this morning and its gone!! Not had anymore all day... im confused now :shrug:
> 
> That could be the implantation spotting which is very promising.... FX your :bfp: in just a few days.... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I posted some pictures of the spotting yesterday.. not so nice and tmi but I was worried about it... :blush:

Now there is nothing.... :shrug: Feeling tired.. strange twinges... not like period pain... in fact not painfull at all and mild headache for the past two days, have heartburn at the moment.. maybe im just praying for the :bfp: too much? Maybe im going mad


----------



## cutieq

I bet it was IB Sarah. FX for you!


----------



## mdscpa

Implantation spotting or bleeding lasts for few hours or a day (some women more). So you should be happy it stopped. But please i'm not saying this to get your hopes up coz IB rarely happens still i pray it happened to you. It'll only be confirmed as IB once you get + hpt.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX sarah!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies... :hugs:

Im hoping and praying myself... If its not Implantation then who knows what it was all I know is its gone now... :wacko:

How strange... :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## Querida87

Sarah - if you're crazy, then I'm in the passenger seat (or maybe I'm driving and You're riding) bc the same thing has been happening to me.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies.... the pictures I posted of my spotting yesterday??? Well go up this morning and its gone!! Not had anymore all day... im confused now :shrug:
> 
> That could be the implantation spotting which is very promising.... FX your :bfp: in just a few days.... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I posted some pictures of the spotting yesterday.. not so nice and tmi but I was worried about it... :blush:
> 
> Now there is nothing.... :shrug: Feeling tired.. strange twinges... not like period pain... in fact not painfull at all and mild headache for the past two days, have heartburn at the moment.. maybe im just praying for the :bfp: too much? Maybe im going madClick to expand...

I truly think it was IB. The only time I had bleeding like that, if it was AF related, I would keep spotting. The fact that it completely stopped is a great sign! FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Sarah - if you're crazy, then I'm in the passenger seat (or maybe I'm driving and You're riding) bc the same thing has been happening to me.

I know a side affect of birth control is spotting, as your hormones are "fixing" themselves, u know? I bet your body is just trying to gear up for O and hopefully ur spotting is normal in the process. I spotted for months one time after stopping BC. Birth control completely stops your body from oing so when you come off of it after awhile, ur body kinda has to re-adjust before ovulation occurs, typically. Some get lucky and O right away but I just want you to know that what your experiencing right off of BC is 100% normal and nothing to be alarmed or scared about . Keeping my fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Hun remember that OPKs mean o 12-48 hours later, so not necessarily immediately. Fingers crossed it will be + soon!

I know, its different for us all. Ive been using them far too long lol. But for me, I have a typical OPK pattern, and I'm certain of my "normal" O time so I know it'll be in the next few days :). For me myself, I normally O the same day as my positive OPK. So I O no more than 12hrs after, in a normal cycle. My opk wasn't quite there yet but close. I'm out of opks so I won't be opking again this cycle but todays test already gave me a very good idea of when to expect it, thankfully :). FX my tubes open tho, thats my only issue right now :-\ I pray for a miracle every cycle!


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> So I did what Jess and Kenna did. An opk as hpt experiment.... Please watch the video first (as if i'll know what you did first) :haha::rofl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVma7lGVRXk&list=UUEPoa66G7PjsW-u1YDIOJNg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb77fd1a0.jpg
> 
> 
> HERE's my real OPKs this cycle, the last strip from the right was my solid face. See the difference? The test and control line interchanged from today's opk :happydance:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps192ee7b2.jpg

Yep, that's what I did too!



SarahLou372 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies.... the pictures I posted of my spotting yesterday??? Well go up this morning and its gone!! Not had anymore all day... im confused now :shrug:
> 
> That could be the implantation spotting which is very promising.... FX your :bfp: in just a few days.... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I posted some pictures of the spotting yesterday.. not so nice and tmi but I was worried about it... :blush:
> 
> Now there is nothing.... :shrug: Feeling tired.. strange twinges... not like period pain... in fact not painfull at all and mild headache for the past two days, have heartburn at the moment.. maybe im just praying for the :bfp: too much? Maybe im going madClick to expand...

I really don't want to get your hopes up if AF arrives, but it really seems like implantation is going on right now!



aidensmommy1 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hun remember that OPKs mean o 12-48 hours later, so not necessarily immediately. Fingers crossed it will be + soon!
> 
> I know, its different for us all. Ive been using them far too long lol. But for me, I have a typical OPK pattern, and I'm certain of my "normal" O time so I know it'll be in the next few days :). For me myself, I normally O the same day as my positive OPK. So I O no more than 12hrs after, in a normal cycle. My opk wasn't quite there yet but close. I'm out of opks so I won't be opking again this cycle but todays test already gave me a very good idea of when to expect it, thankfully :). FX my tubes open tho, thats my only issue right now :-\ I pray for a miracle every cycle!Click to expand...

I'm with you mary, my opks are positive same day as o is.


----------



## Querida87

Mary, most doctors and studies agree that the mirena doesn't normally stop ovulation; instead it thickens mucus to make sperm entrance difficult and thins uterine lining to prevent implantation in the event that fertilization occurs. My ob doesn't believe I stopped O-ing while on the mirena. I ignored my initial bleeding/spotting after the hysteroscopy. But then it was gone for two days and suddenly brown spotting that was a little stretchy and didn't smell like blood and now that's gone too. You are probably right about my timing being off, and I really appreciate the reality check. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Mary, most doctors and studies agree that the mirena doesn't normally stop ovulation; instead it thickens mucus to make sperm entrance difficult and thins uterine lining to prevent implantation in the event that fertilization occurs. My ob doesn't believe I stopped O-ing while on the mirena. I ignored my initial bleeding/spotting after the hysteroscopy. But then it was gone for two days and suddenly brown spotting that was a little stretchy and didn't smell like blood and now that's gone too. You are probably right about my timing being off, and I really appreciate the reality check. Only time will tell I guess.

This may be ovulation spotting :). FX! Def still bd! Its quite common to spot before, during, or after ovulation, or all 3 so hopefully you see a temp rise tomorrow and it stays up! FX!! 
Hm, I didn't know that about mirena. I do personally know a few women in real life who didn't ovulate for quite a while after there's was removed but I also know women who oed 2wks later! It all depends on the person, like everything TTC! It drives me nuts! Lol. But my friend was told by a specialist that sometimes just the removal of BC itself causes a change to your body and can make ur hormones wacky at first...that was my friends case though. Everyone has a different situation. Since you've been spotting, I hope to see you tell us about a temp rise within the next few days! :) FX! 
also, since the mirena affected ur CM, your body could be discharging old blood and cm...? U never know. And have you heard of pre-seed? It mimics EWCM and is sperm friendly. Its suppose to help the sperm get through any "hostile" cm that may be up there some where, u know? I only thought of it because you mentioned the mirena changed CM so pre-seed may help on the days leading up to O. Just a little tip though, if you do try pre-seed, id only use 1/3 of the recommended usage, otherwise it can get a bit too slippery and unenjoyable...lol (sry if tmi!) Tons of dust ur way!! :hugs:

I can't wait to O so I can go get my 7dpo test done!!! Esp with the last couple cycles being a little wacky for me, I really hope my progesterone is still normal! At least it's an easy fix but I dont want another thing to worry about fertility wise so FX for good results! I haven't even gotten my CD3 test results back yet! I know it's only been a wk lol but my docs usually very quick so I'm a bit antsy. I hope for either a BFP or a scheduled repeat HSG this cycle...we shall see!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, how are you feeling? I'm still jumping for joy over ur surprise BFP!!! Its been well over-due! :)


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]qMGHtc7Tst0[/youtube]

I'm doing alight. I get pretty nauseous but I think it's just the high hormones. Someone freaked me out a bit about a molar pregnancy though. How are you mary?


----------



## cutieq

Popping in before church. My temp went up again. I'm so hopeful but don't want to get my hopes up. :(


----------



## mdscpa

Your chart looks way better than the last two.... FX your sticky :bfp: is coming... Let's just be positive either way.. It will happen hun... :hugs: 

The next 2-3 days temp is a predictor of what's coming i think... That's when i want my temp to go up...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, like you, i too got terrified about molar pregnancy due to high HCG but i shrug it off and just be thankful i became pregnant.. For a long time we thought we couldn't conceive. Sometimes, when me and DH fights, I always tell him to better find another woman whom he could bear a child. But that's just frustrations about TTC talking.... If I were you, i'd just ignore it and just try to be happy about our blessing and give all things to God. You've been through a lot and I know this is the right time to have your forever baby.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I didn't even think molar until someone said it. I would tell my husband to find some fertile as well! He would tell me to shut up! Cutie, your temps are looking great.!


I took an frer last night and the dye barely made it to the control line, it was so faint the test almost looked faulty


----------



## mdscpa

I just noticed Jess that we and our DH's age are the same or maybe i noticed it before. I dont' know. :haha:

Just got happy when i saw it. :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Jess, I can't blame you for being worried. All the things I've learned will now be in my head. Today, you're pregnant and all is well. Enjoy it!


----------



## cutieq

Afm, I think this is one of my better looking charts too and my boobs have finally gotten sore. Only a few more days before I know.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, I so think you have it!! FX!! I cant wait for you to test!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I'm doing pretty good. Trying to keep my head and my spirits up. The holidays seem to be helping, thankfully. . 
I refuse to go on any pregnancy boards after my BFP due to hearing comments that may make me worry. I would stay away from them and enjoy every second of being pregnant, u deserve it! :) I honestly think ur just fine and could either have hugh numbers due to twins OR it could just be a very healthy and sticky single pregnancy. Remember how much the numbers vary in early pregnancy. Some can have super high levels and some super low but both end up completely fine, u know? I know my numbers with Aiden at my 5wk scan were very high on the scale. It could just mean ur having a boy. I read that levels can be higher with boys...or maybe I have it backwards. Anyway, if your doctor doesn't seem worried about your numbers, I wouldn't worry about them. Your always in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

I tested this evening with a 3 hr hold. Thought I saw something but not too definite. I couldn't take it anymore. If my temp is still up, I will test and post in the morning. My temps have me hopefully but I've seen charts like this end in bfn.

The holidays will definitely keep us busy and our ttc brains occupied!


----------



## Querida87

Hi everyone! Anyone care to comment on my last couple temps? today it stayed where it was yest after having been higher 2 days ago. But it hasn't gone down to the low baseline number so I'll take that I guess.. I didn't need any nausea meds today, but my bb's were.. interesting. The nips kept tingling and standing at attention for no apparent reason. I felt some weird twinges that seemed to be around the top of my uterus or maybe just above it?? I had a good day with the family and am interested in hearing temp interpretations.


----------



## mdscpa

Brianna, i think there are two possibilities just by looking at your chart. I'm no expert but this is my opinion from all the things i read.

First, you may have anovulatory cycle, which means you didn't ovulate despite getting a positive OPK and is usually seen from women with PCOS. 

Second, you may have a slow rise and FF is confused when to put your crosshairs (CH). 

FX you only have a slow rise and you did in fact ovulate this cycle for a chance to have your :bfp:.

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies!

I just wanted to pop in to drop this off for you guys :hugs:

https://i.imgur.com/nkvw6Fg.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Saw a drop in temp Mary.. FX it's O time..... Hope you'll be able to cover tonight and the next day's BD marathon.... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone care to comment on my last couple temps? today it stayed where it was yest after having been higher 2 days ago. But it hasn't gone down to the low baseline number so I'll take that I guess.. I didn't need any nausea meds today, but my bb's were.. interesting. The nips kept tingling and standing at attention for no apparent reason. I felt some weird twinges that seemed to be around the top of my uterus or maybe just above it?? I had a good day with the family and am interested in hearing temp interpretations.

I'm sorry but I still don't think O has occurred but ur temps are pretty steady so thats a good sign that O will come for you. I'm keeping my fingers squeezed nice and tight! Ill keep an eye on it for u everyday  I do think it may be delayed ovulation or as Daphne said, annovulatory. I'm hoping O will come for you this cycle through! FX! Good luck! Lots of :dust:!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Saw a drop in temp Mary.. FX it's O time..... Hope you'll be able to cover tonight and the next day's BD marathon....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

:) O should be today just as I thought and hoped! Now lets just hope there's a rise tomorrow! If not, every other day will still have us covered so I'm not too worried about it. Hopefully my next set of bloods will be in 7 days and I pray the numbers all look great!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, Mary!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Pretty big drop for me this morning. Booooo temps lol


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Pretty big drop for me this morning. Booooo temps lol

urrrrgggghhhhh :growl:....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe Dani! Well todays only 10dpo so FX extra tight for an ID! :) FX! Temping is SUCH a love/hate relationship! Lol ugh!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck today Kenna! Ive been praying for you all night and morning and I pray for nothing but the best of news! :) Love yooou!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Im going a little crazy these last few days, dh told me that he wants to take this month off. Two cycles in a row before this past cycle, I was under the impression that we were on a ttc break. I didnt opk. Dh says because I still was trying to guess when I ovulated that we didn't take a break. It really drives me crazy not to opk because I like knowing when to expect af. I know that after all dh has been through on our ttc journey that if he needs a break he should get one. We don't keep anything from each other, so opking behind his back would not be something I could do. I guess I can TRY to relax while the vitex is building up, and after this cycle will be my 3rd cycle on the vitex. Uhhh!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Froggy I know how you feel. This cycle I got my BFP was the one where dh wanted to take a break. I could not switch off so I was hiding opk strips in a secret handbag compartment and temping in secret as well. I just could not let go and looking back my gut was right to push me.

Now I'm not saying you should do the same, just see what does your instinct tell you and try to follow.

FX for you :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks wunna, I guess it's just getting to me a little more because feb will be five years since we started ttc. It really sucks. He has been talking a lot more about adoption, so im getting the feeling that he is just ready to stop. I am too sometimes, but then I still get these feelings of hope like we should still try. We have talked about ivf and embryo adoption, but both of us are super scared that its not 100%. So as of late I think our next move is adoption. I have done some research on it, but haven't completely pursued it because I think that I should be over ttc completely first.


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: froggy. As if TTC isn't complicated enough, we have to include the guys :wacko:

My DH is in the know, but I absolutely don't let him know each time I test or temp. I like to know what's going on with my body and he has no say in that. However, I do try to keep him as removed from the crazy as possible. 

I've been looking more and more into adoption and while for most of us TTC'ing, it's not ideal. It's a beautiful gift to both the children and the parents.


----------



## froggyfrog

Im all for adoption. I agree thats its great for everyone involved. I'm not one to think that I have to carry a child for it to be mine. I think I would feel like an adopted baby would be carried in my heart instead of my tummy! The problem is that when I do test dh asks me what the test said. And he has done so much to increase our chances during our journey. He had a varocel repair where they went in through he neck in his aorta, he has taken prescriptions as well as supplements, and gone in for repeated SAs. So I absolutely have to respect his wishes, just don't like it at the moment!lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah hun, I hope you guys get to where you both want to be soon. Maybe you'll be one of those many couples who fall pregnant just after adoption :)


----------



## Querida87

Froggy - I'm sending you a bazillion :hugs: hun! I get how hard that must be. I do have a question. Are you looking at adopting from a pregnant woman who doesn't want her baby or a baby in a children's home or finding a surrogate. I would recommend a surrogate. A pregnant woman can change her mind and keep her baby and the adoption process through an agency can be complicated and stressful. I really hope you get pregnant soon though. That would be ideal for the both of you. FX


----------



## cutieq

I think it's great that your DH is so involved. We all need a break from time to time. Fx for you and keep us posted!


----------



## froggyfrog

I think either an agency or through cps. Surrogate freaks me out a bit. Not sure why. Not that there is anything wrong with it, I just don't think thats for us. And I would also be afraid of a pregnant woman changing her mind. Through an agency could be difficult, but at least I know that im guaranteed a kid. And I would go through CPS (child protective services) as long as parental rights have already been terminated. It actually can be next to free to adopt From CPS. Dh and I talked about age and I think 3 would be the oldest we would go. We don't care at all about race.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Im all for adoption. I agree thats its great for everyone involved. I'm not one to think that I have to carry a child for it to be mine. I think I would feel like an adopted baby would be carried in my heart instead of my tummy! The problem is that when I do test dh asks me what the test said. And he has done so much to increase our chances during our journey. He had a varocel repair where they went in through he neck in his aorta, he has taken prescriptions as well as supplements, and gone in for repeated SAs. So I absolutely have to respect his wishes, just don't like it at the moment!lol

This is very touching! I love how you worded adoption. Its worded so perfectly! Its great you guys are all for adoption! DH and I are too but are going to try at least 4 yrs first, unless an amazing opportunity happens to cross our path of course! :) You truly have a wonderful heart hun and I hope you get a bfp ASAP! remember, its our cycle!! All of our babies are going to get SOOO much love and not a moment will be left un-cherished, esp after the long wait many of us have had already! Good luck sweets and lots of dust your way!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Froggy - I'm sending you a bazillion :hugs: hun! I get how hard that must be. I do have a question. Are you looking at adopting from a pregnant woman who doesn't want her baby or a baby in a children's home or finding a surrogate. I would recommend a surrogate. A pregnant woman can change her mind and keep her baby and the adoption process through an agency can be complicated and stressful. I really hope you get pregnant soon though. That would be ideal for the both of you. FX

Adoption can be very scary...i watch ALOT of lifetime! Lol. For me, a surrogate would be the same for IVF so I would just do my own IVF of course BUT if for some reason I couldn't conceive, id personally go with a pregnant woman or preferably an agency who can search for a beautiful baby for us. Id def use a good agency, as itd make me personally feel a little better, u know? And as froggy said, id want a baby through CPS with parental rights already being terminated. I'm of course praying we conceive on our own anyhow because we already have Aiden, whom dh is adopting some day soon, as he's not the biological father, so its not like we don't have any children but as froggy said, I could love another child as my own, even if I dont experience the pregnancy. . I of course hope I'm blessed enough to experience the pregnancy part the second time around. I'm pretty certain Ill be able to get the funds for IVF together no later than next summer, or maybe even mini IVF in Mar/April for a third the price, as long as my hormones are still looking good that is! FX! Sry, I ramble on alot lol. 
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Froggy, I also hope you feel better. I know how much TTC can get to you and your dh both :(. Things will look up. I feel there's a reason ur still here today and I pray you get answers (a bfp ASAP!). 5 years is a long time. Heck, 18 cycles seems like forever to me, your very strong & I know you can stay strong! I hope your dh feels better as well. Ugh. TTC sucks! I can't wait until we have our forever babies and get to the enjoyable part of TTC as soon as possible! Then all this hard work will feel SO worth it! <3 :hugs: :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Thank you so much for your kind words! I know that in the end we will end up with the baby that is meant to be ours, no matter how it happens! God blesses us every day, so I know that he will bless us with our deepest desire!


----------



## aidensmommy1

He sure will froggy, I believe that 100%! 


So I did an OPK and im going to repeat because my urine was a lil diluted but anyways it wasn't positive but I've had crazy O pains since last night around 5pm so either I just missed my surge since I missed opking yest and couldn't get them today until 140ish and I usually get my best results around 11a.m. I'm just happy I didn't have positive opks all the way from CD12 again. That drives me nuts. So I believe if O didn't already occur earlier today, it'll be tonight/tomorrow, which is ok with me . 
Just an update after I caved and bought the opks! :haha: 
I'm really hoping for a rise tomorrow only because I'm anxious for my 7dpo test. I'm not letting myself get stressed about when I'm O'ing this cycle. I think everything in life will be much more enjoyable! I need to get back to that place! I've been very "blah" for too long now. Good things are coming for everyone, I know it! :) :dust:


----------



## Querida87

FX for you. And thanks for all your wisdom on my chart. I really appreciate having someone who knows bbt able to give me an honest and accurate answer. Hopefully SOMETHING happens soon so I can go about this with more certainty.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi: 

So I had this weird spotting on CD23/9dpo and I tested on 11dpo and was a :bfn: :(

So Im not CD27/13dpo and to scared to even test.. I started taking my temp I know It was half way through my cycle but it was going up and looks like its dipped again this morning.... :cry: What do you ladies think of these temps?? 

CD 20/6dpo - 98.27
CD21/7dpo - 97.25 a big drop! - Headaches Started and twinges in my tummy

CD22/8dpo - I forgot to even take it 
CD23/9dpo - 97.7 spotting just for today.
CD24/10dpo - 97.59 - :bfn:
CD25/11dpo - 97.66 - :bfn:
CD26/12dpo - 97.8 
CD27/13dpo - 97.7 - scared to test :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, your chart looks great!!! :) 1 dpo!

Sarah, do you have this in a chsrt form? I think that would be easiest way to tell!


----------



## SarahLou372

I use fertility friendMy Ovulation Chart 
Does this help :shrug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> FX for you. And thanks for all your wisdom on my chart. I really appreciate having someone who knows bbt able to give me an honest and accurate answer. Hopefully SOMETHING happens soon so I can go about this with more certainty.

I sure hope so too hun! And no problem at all, I am always more than happy to help :).
I'm going to keep checking ur temps but id def BD tonight w the positive OPK. I'm hoping ur temp keeps going higher for 2-3 more days for crosshairs to confirm O! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> I use fertility friendMy Ovulation Chart
> Does this help :shrug:

Its really hard to tell without the full months temps to make a pattern :-\. But hang in there! Ur never out unless the ugly witch shows! FX for u!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary, your chart looks great!!! :) 1 dpo!!

def pretty sure its 1dpo today :). I took my temp 40 mins earlier than usual this a.m so I feel like it would have been a lil higher but we'll see what tomorrows temp brings. At least dh and I both ended up feeling like bding last night so now even if O happened today instead, we'd be covered :). 
The sides of my bbs hurt and I usually just get nipple pain right after O. I read getting just pain on the sides of ur bbs can be a good sign of normal ovulation occurring and they say the sore nips usually are caused from estrogen dominance. The last 3 cycles ive randomly had this horribly and that def answers why I got all positive opks all TWW 2 cycles ago or so. FX I had a "normal O" and my hormones are back to normal for a bfp! I'm so sick of them being wacky at this point! 

I'm hoping I have a very stress free TWW. Its nice that my TWW is starting right before thanksgiving vaca so aiden and thanksgiving will keep dh and I extra busy and hopefully will keep my mind sane! Lol :haha: Lots of dust ladies!


----------



## mdscpa

Yay for a temp jump Mary.... happy 1dpo..... And very nice :sex: timing :happydance:

FX for your miracle :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, like Mary said, it's gonna be really hard to see the pattern without pre-O temps... Still i'm crossing everything for you to have your :bfp: this cycle...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :hugs:

Im not feeling very positive about it right now.... :cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou-If your spotting was 9dpo, that could have been the very start of implantation so u could more than likely get a pretty reliable result today if you wanted to test :) Last cycle I didn't use a single frer. It was my first cycle in over a year that I didn't act like a total POAS-aholic! Lol Now I just stick to internet dip strips unless I really think I see a line. FX for us both! I always start using the strips around 7-8dpo since they're so cheap so hopefully I can go test crazy in 8 days or so :haha:...as long as my temps keep going up! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, what is your average cycle?


----------



## SarahLou372

I don't have an average :shrug: sometimes its 28 sometimes its 35 days.... but ovulation test was positive CD 14 :shrug:

Im might just have to face fact ladies that I may of either not ovulated or I just missed that egg this time... OH did get ill for 4 of my fertile days so we only bed ion CD 10,11,12 and 17 :(


----------



## cutieq

Sarah it's impossible with ttc but try not to stress the unknown. Kinda hard to see without your pre temps but hopefully you caught the egg!

Mary, I'm promising myself a very relaxed cycle next month. So glad the holidays are mixed in there! Welcome to your TWW!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Dani! :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

If af would just show up then me and OH can go for it again... at least I know the clomid had worked too.... :(

No af yet though


----------



## Querida87

Good morning ladies. Here are today's tests. Pink is hpt, blue is opk. Should I consider the blue almost positive? The last opk I did was much fainter and I didn't even comment on it or upload it. Feeling more nausea again. The last two days I got nauseated mostly in the evenings or after eating but today it seems to be coming back full force. And my stomach REALLY hurts, but not like usually, kinda up above my intestines yet below my stomach, if that makes sense. Maybe I'm getting sick in spite of my vit C?
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2).jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8









untitled.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, with a positive OPK we are looking for an LP of 14-18 days on an average before AF hits you. Right now, we can celebrate for a nice and healthy LP. Short LP is one of a problem good thing you reached the normal healthy LP already... Now let's just wait for a :bfp: or AF. Either way, at least you got to chart this cycle and that's good already.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou, I'm going nuts over ur chart now! If we knew what ur pre O temps were, what's marked as 7dpo could have been an implantation dip with a slow rise back up..? I cant wait to see what happens for u in the next couple of days! If the case is no ovulation though, its def good u started charting to check because something such as clomid or even an herb called vitex can help you ovulate SO easily if you aren't on ur own...i know u know about the clomid. So the quicker you know, the less time to wait on ur sticky bean!  I'm hoping that u have ovulated on your own tho! Fx extra tight! Ill be stalking! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Good morning ladies. Here are today's tests. Pink is hpt, blue is opk. Should I consider the blue almost positive? The last opk I did was much fainter and I didn't even comment on it or upload it. Feeling more nausea again. The last two days I got nauseated mostly in the evenings or after eating but today it seems to be coming back full force. And my stomach REALLY hurts, but not like usually, kinda up above my intestines yet below my stomach, if that makes sense. Maybe I'm getting sick in spite of my vit C?

once the blue test has the SAME color lines or the test line iw darker than the control, thats when to consider it positive. It looks like it could be on its way there BUT we all get random "mini surges" at any point in our cycles so you won't know for sure that O is near until the test line is as dark or darker than the control. Just a little ways to go! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also Querida, I wanted to add, if u keep testing and it keeps getting darker then u will know its probably on its way to positive. For some this works and doe others it doesn't. Some women can only get positives at certain times of the day. That's why I rely more on temping, opks can be confusing at times and drive us mad but they're def helpful to warn u of when to possibly expect O. Since its best to BD the 2 days before ovulation, when I get OPKS that are shaded like yours, I make sure I BD because for me personally, It usually means mine will be positive within a day or two. We're all sooo different though. I wish we were all the same and oed the same time...ttc would be so much easier! Lol :haha:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you... im sorry to seem like im moaning but do you ever have a cycle where you feel like giving up? 

And what does LP stand for? :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you... im sorry to seem like im moaning but do you ever have a cycle where you feel like giving up?
> 
> And what does LP stand for? :dohh:

It's ok hun.. This is a good place to do so.... People understand esp people who go through hard times in TTC...... I did feel giving up every time for as long as i remember.... We even thought that maybe we're gonna grow old without having a child(ren) of our own.... Hang in there hun, your time will come soon.....

LP stands for luteal phase the days after ovulation or simply the TWW.


----------



## Jrepp

There Re so many times I have felt like giving up Sarah. It's so hard when you want something so bad and it just doesn't seem to be happening. 

I am leaving in an hour for an ultrasound. These cramps are really bad so they are going to check and make sure everything is ok. The doc said they may not be able to see anything because I'm only 5 weeks, but I have really strong numbers so it's possible. I just want everything to be ok up in there.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> There Re so many times I have felt like giving up Sarah. It's so hard when you want something so bad and it just doesn't seem to be happening.
> 
> I am leaving in an hour for an ultrasound. These cramps are really bad so they are going to check and make sure everything is ok. The doc said they may not be able to see anything because I'm only 5 weeks, but I have really strong numbers so it's possible. I just want everything to be ok up in there.

usually if the numbers are about I want to say 1500, they can see something. Good luck jess!! <3 Def update us when ur done! 

I so agree about giving up! There's been SO many times that ive felt like it but there's something that always holds me back, which I'm grateful for, as I believe all this hope and faith will lead to something amazing :) I can't wait!


----------



## Querida87

Ok now I'm suddenly spotting brown! I was noticing stronger cramping today too, as well as a slight return of the nausea that I really thought was going away. I wish I could get my period so that I can start from the beginning. Turtle thinks I'm 1dpo and that my baseline temp will be 97.2 whereas I thought it was 96.9 based on how often I get that and how rarely I dip below it. Miss406 says I need a thermometer that measures hundredth of degrees bc tenth of degrees isn't accurate enough. The worst part of this time around is simply not knowing where the heck I am in my cycle! I thought I would be 12dpo today, but apparently I'm not, so I just gotta wait it out I guess...


----------



## cutieq

Nothing worse than limbo. I hope you can get some answers one way or another soon.

I'm hoping for a clear answer tomorrow - either a clear temp drop so I know I'm out or a rise, squinter...anything!


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, obviously my appointment was hours ago and I'm just getting to updating most of you..... I was having extreme cramping so they told me to come in. The doctor was able to find a gestational sac (just one) immediately and it is measuring exactly 5 weeks. He could not see a fetal pole yet but that's ok. He did say that I implanted exactly in the middle of my uterus so my theory kind of went out the window. I asked about the chance of multiples and he said that we only see 1 sac but that their May be 2 babies in the sac or a second sac could be hidden.

Here is may little baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jrepp

And here is the corpus luteum, which is apparently big enough to produce more than adequate progesterone on its own but I still need to use the suppositories. I ovulated from the left
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## melewen

OMG Jess! I just am about around O and dropping back in to the forums.. So freaking happy to see you got a bfp!! That is amazing!! Do I get my money back now? Lol kidding, that is so incredible!! So happy for you


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Jess xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Cheryl!!!! 

Keep at the :sex: and I'm sure your BFP will be here in no time :dance: 
Cannot wait for your TWW :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Beyond bizarre temp this morning. So confused now :(

Jess, that's great news!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Beyond bizarre temp this morning. So confused now :(
> 
> Jess, that's great news!!!!

Are you gonna POAS or just wait it out??? FX it leads to your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

I tested. It's bfn definitely.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> I tested. It's bfn definitely.


Sorry for the :bfn: Are you still taking progesterone or dis you stop it already?


----------



## cutieq

I'm supposed to take it today but it seems pointless. I feel like test at 14dpo is for people that haven't been testing early. If I don't have a faint today, I'm not gonna have a line tomorrow and that's just one more day I delay AF.

Here's the test.

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=823933&d=1417000594


----------



## mdscpa

FX we see two lines tomorrow.. I have a friend from my previous work back in our home country who just gave birth a month ago with a healthy baby boy. Well, we were shocked coz we never knew she was pregnant she's been silent about her pregnancy. Anyways, i asked her how she found out. She was irregular (when it comes to number days) but always having af every month so she kept on testing for 3 months when she didn't have her monthly af but always getting negative.... 3 months later she tested positive so she went to the hospital to get checked and when they did the scan the baby was already measuring more than 12weeks. That is just so crazy...... I don't want to get your hopes up... But it is possible to not get positive even though you are pregnant.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Beyond bizarre temp this morning. So confused now :(
> 
> Jess, that's great news!!!!

omg cutie did u test!!!?? I was thinking it ur chart did that today, ur in. I saw a chart that dipped and then went back up like yours this a.m and no lie, it made me think of you before even seeing ur temp  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> I tested. It's bfn definitely.

darn it! Well if its still up tomorrow, id test again. U could be somewhere where it takes 2 days after the dip to see a bfp...FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Ok now I'm suddenly spotting brown! I was noticing stronger cramping today too, as well as a slight return of the nausea that I really thought was going away. I wish I could get my period so that I can start from the beginning. Turtle thinks I'm 1dpo and that my baseline temp will be 97.2 whereas I thought it was 96.9 based on how often I get that and how rarely I dip below it. Miss406 says I need a thermometer that measures hundredth of degrees bc tenth of degrees isn't accurate enough. The worst part of this time around is simply not knowing where the heck I am in my cycle! I thought I would be 12dpo today, but apparently I'm not, so I just gotta wait it out I guess...

yea, u def need the new thermometer! That'll help, alot! After I see todays temp (wed) then ill be able to tell a lil better if yest was 1dpo. Ull know when ur 3dpo cuz FF will give u ch's. If you temp goes up again, I too think u may have been 1dpo yest BUT that all depends on ur temp. Although the thermometer makes a difference, u should still see at least a small shift when its O time with the thermometer ur using :). BBT thermometer in the baby making section at the store is def the way to go! Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies, obviously my appointment was hours ago and I'm just getting to updating most of you..... I was having extreme cramping so they told me to come in. The doctor was able to find a gestational sac (just one) immediately and it is measuring exactly 5 weeks. He could not see a fetal pole yet but that's ok. He did say that I implanted exactly in the middle of my uterus so my theory kind of went out the window. I asked about the chance of multiples and he said that we only see 1 sac but that their May be 2 babies in the sac or a second sac could be hidden.
> 
> Here is may little baby

aww jess! I knew they'd be able to see SOMETHING! :) I'm so excited for you!! <3 I'm happy you got some reassurance as well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, no O yet hun :-\. Stupid limbo sucks! I think ull either get AF soon or ur body Will surprise us and O very late! At this point I hope either or comes for you JUST so you aren't wondering when ull O or if AF will show. Its not fair not knowing what's going on. 
So I guess the 1dpo theory for yesterday is now out because your temp dropped right back down today. After Three high temps is when u can really guess if uve o'ed or not when its ur first cycle charting. 
Also, just wanted u to know, ur coverline usually goes right above your Highest out of the temps you had BEFORE ovulation, does that make sense? 
If u look at my chart, today I'm 2dpo (yest and todays temp are higher than the rest) so tomorrow when I put in my temp, as long as its still up, ill get my crosshairs. I figured id use myself as an example lol. I have a "slow rise" chart most cycles so i dont have that beautiful shift that ull see ladies get but its 100%normal. Lots of hugs ur way! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I tested. It's bfn definitely.
> 
> darn it! Well if its still up tomorrow, id test again. U could be somewhere where it takes 2 days after the dip to see a bfp...FX FX FX!Click to expand...

I stopped the progesterone to let AF come. 12DPO is really late for implantation and in all 3 of my past CP's, I at least had a faint of some kind by 13DPO. my temps did this exact same thing last month so I'm 99% sure I'm out. I've already written this month off and I'm ready for AF to get here so I can move on. :thumbup: FX for both of us!!


----------



## cutieq

Decided to go with the progesterone one more day. If the docs and internet say 14DPO, I shall oblige. Praying tomorrow's temp or test gives me a friggin answer.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I guess I'm having another wacky cycle. If I'm 2dpo today, then I'm getting positive opks after O again BUT I think I may just be oing the day of my "rise", so I believe O is today rather than 2 days ago. I do see many women Oing the day of their rise in IUI cycles and such I'm Not positive of course but I'm having O pains, my cm is now EW again and the opks positive. I had to adjust my temp yest (only from 97.48 to 97.53 because I woke 40 mins early but maybe my temp would have really been @ 97.48 even tho it was a little time difference...very possible. I'm going to fix my chart and put an open circle there and just make a note of it. Now I remember why I dont adjust temps! Lol. And my nips are sore of course and that's always a definite indicator of O for me. I thought it was odd that I didn't have tender nips. So I'm not in the TWW, I dont think, so dh and I will BD tonight and hopefully I either O today or tomorrow for thanksgiving. Idk I may be 1dpo since I did get a pos opk yest as well but we'll see with my LP. Lets just hope dh and I can BD since he has to work tonight in our big snow storm. I'm sure there's still some swimmers from the night before last any how if O hasn't occurred. FX! Ill have to go for my 7dpo bloods on what FF will probably say is 8dpo JUST incase. I'm hoping since my cm is creamy today too that I just have left over EWCM still and that O was yest. That'd be great timing :). FX!

Good luck Dani! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay, we were able to BD today! :) i am thinking yest prob was O and today was just left over LH in my urine but who knows! I'm not going to stress about it now that I know we're covered regardless.
Everyone was gone so we took advantage JUST in time and then BOOM the power went out and aidens movie was disturbed and as u can imagine, he freaked in the dark lol so thankfully we had PERFECT timing when it came to aiden and the storm knocking out our power! Idk what we would have done if we were in the "act" when this happened lol :rofl: 
I told aiden this power loss is a way to remind us of how thankful we should be for having electricity in our every day life so he's ok with no power now lol :) We have such a crazy storm here in NH today. So far we've probably gotten about 3 feet of snow and its still going strong! Dh is going to be freezing and sore in the a.m but he loves this extra work in the winter. 

I'm excited to see if my temp goes up again tomorrow or if it dips again for delayed O. We shall see soon! 

I hope everyone's having a great day/night and tons and tons of baby dust to everyone!! :dust:

And Happy Turkey day in advance incase I dont get on here in the a.m! I for one am very excited to stuff my face with turkey and all the yummy thanksgiving sides and desserts! Yummy! :haha: 

:dust:


----------



## Querida87

Throwing out a quick HAPPY THANKSGIVING!! JIC

AM thanks for your input, I didn't get a chance to get on earlier and will not likely be on tomorrow, but I will update my chart. I really thought I would be seeing AF today with the temp dip, esp. after yest spotting, but nothing.. I'm so tired lately that I can't get worked up about anything, even as frustrated as I feel, it's kinda all blah and ugh, you know? My nausea has changed again. I now feel it after eating and whenever I think about eating most candy and junk food. I can do hot chocolate and candy canes, but that's about it. I wanna go to bed already.. But I gotta finish the kitchen bc We're having company tomorrow.. Ugh. [YAWN] Zzzzz


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, you could have O'ed on CD14. Based on what i read, a rise of at least .1 F or .2 C HIGHER than the last 6 temps, is what considered to be a temp shift. Your temp rise on CD14 didn't exceed the last 6 temps so this could have been your O day. And today you could only be 2 dpo. FX you caught that egg...


Edit: I just saw your chart, no CH.... So, maybe you are really 2 dpo... :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, you could have O'ed on CD14. Based on what i read, a rise of at least .1 F or .2 C HIGHER than the last 6 temps, is what considered to be a temp shift. Your temp rise on CD14 didn't exceed the last 6 temps so this could have been your O day. And today you could only be 2 dpo. FX you caught that egg...
> 
> 
> Edit: I just saw your chart, no CH.... So, maybe you are really 2 dpo... :happydance:

yeah, I believe it was CD15 which is perfect to me! :) I def feel good bding wise! 
At first I was thinking maybe day 13 ONLY because I adjusted my temp and it WAS higher than the rest, just barely, but I think the non-adjusted temp seems more accurate.
So, I guess I really do know my body better than I thought. I should probably listen to it more lol. I had bad O pains on that day. Its hard to tell with my charts because although the normal standards of a temp rise is suppose to be higher than the previous 6 temps, as u can see in past charts, my temp doesn't always rise higher than the rest 1dpo but thankfully this month my body had good signs for me and I knew I just had to still be fertile! I dont really care about BDing ON O day itself, I just like to make sure we bd the two days leading up since those days give the best odds. If I were to remove my + opks, FF gives me ch's so I am happy I got more OPKs now or I would have gone for my 7dpo test early and I want as accurate results as possible! 
I took my temp an hr and a half early today cuz dh had to wake up early for work but I just kept my temp 100% the same. I guess we'll never know if it would have been higher..lol. 
Anyway, I'm happy to be in the TWW and know that we did everything we could for this cycle so now we just wait...again..lol. Hopefully O time being right around thanksgiving will bless us this year :) FX!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, hormones are so mean aren't they?! I swear I feel sick more than half of the month since TTC. I think its because I think about it too much, u know? Its hard not to think about it when thats all u want and ur doing everything you can. And esp in ur case right now, its sooo hard when ur waiting on O and trying to guess if or when it'll come :-\. I really hope u either O or get AF asap! I bet after u get AF, ur hormones will start to straighten out more. Even as we're speaking, I bet that's what's going on with ur body. Although the mirena may not have stopped u from oing, it still changes ur hormones (which causes the thick, hostile cm to prevent pregnancy) so you body just needs a little time to adjust. Just remember, no matter what the b/c is, its very normal for it to take at least a cycle or two to get your body on track. Sometimes it can take longer, and in lucky cases, some women get a bfp right away. It differs so much depending on the person, u know? But I hope u have a fantastic thanksgiving and ill still be stalking! :)


----------



## mdscpa

FX mary and lots and lots of BABY :dust: your way...... Praying for an early priceless Christmas present, :bfp:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! And yes, that present would definitely be priceless, for sure! I am so excited for the day I can announce my pregnancy to u ladies and I cant wait even more for the day dh and I are holding our forever baby, with its big brother Aiden by our sides of course :). Aiden STILL asks for a sibling daily. He has learned how to pray through it all though. Now he prays every night for a baby and to bless us all lol. He's too cute. <3


----------



## SarahLou372

Tested again today ladies and what do you know the usual :bfn: :cry::cry:

Im going to the hospital today to get checked over because of the headaches, cramps im having and that strange spotting :shrug: I have one nipple that is so sensitive at the moment the other isn't though..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry about that BFN Sarah! 
I'm the eternal optimist thinking that you are never out until AF has really come, so I'm going to hope that you are one of the ladies who test negative on HPT but positive when you get to the Dr. :hugs:

I hope you are okay and let us know what the Dr says


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for you Mary! Here is to wishing you a Merry Christmas with a BFP under the tree :hugs:

Cheryl how are you getting along on your way to o?

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone...


----------



## cutieq

FX Mary!!! Hoping a holiday BFP is in your future!

Sorry for the BFN Sarah. I hate being in limbo. I hope you get great news at the doctor!

BFN for me this morning. I'm cramping and boobs are sore so I know AF is on her way and I'm excited! I'm ready for a new cycle and another chance.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Dani! I hope u either just have a shy BFP or that u get ur bfp by Christmas! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for u!!! We need our holiday miracles! :) FX!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So we have been without power now here in NH for almost 24hrs now! This is insane! It came back on for 40mins or so around 330a.m when I woke up but then it went right back off. Its def starting to get cold in the house now! Hopefully this will be fixed by tonight. I'm def never going to take electricity for granted every again! Ive never been without power for this long at once. Trees literally wont stop falling because the snow is so heavy in the trees. One fell on my brothers car and one fell in a neighbors yard and plenty more all along the rds. This storm was worse than all the storms we had put together last yr. Insane. 
Thankfully we're at my sisters so we can eat and charge our phones :) I can't live without my phone!! Lol :haha: 
I'm suppose to do black Friday shopping but dh and I decided we'll wait til 530 tomorrow morning that way I can wake at 430, only a half hr earlier than usual, so I can take my BBT... ONLY because its my ch's/confirm O day and I want to make sure I get my 7dpo tests on time lol. Otherwise I would just skip the day but you know how it can be when BBT charting...:haha:


----------



## Querida87

Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving! AFM I'm still waiting for SOMETHING to happen either way co I can continue with confidence.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm so sorry you're stuck in limbo Brianna.... Hope you get definite answer soon.... :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

I'm obviously no expert in charting, but it seems to me like my temps are slowly dropping in spite of the occasional one day spikes. I'm hoping this means AF will be here soon.. I really want out of limbo!!


----------



## Jrepp

I hope something happens one way or another fir you soon!


----------



## Querida87

Something did happen, but not what I expected. My one year old healthy Chihuahua just had a stroke and stopped breathing. She didn't make it.


----------



## laurac1988

Oh hun I'm so very sorry. We lost one of our pooches (in my avatar) last week and they truly do leave a hole in our lives.
Sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## cutieq

So sorry hun! Sorry to both of you for your losses. I'm going through a loss with my pup too :(


----------



## laurac1988

Sending a cuddle cutie xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Very, very sorry for all of the losses. Very heartbreaking, many hugs to you all!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so sorry ladies. The loss of a pet is just as painful as the loss of a family member.....well they are family members but you know what I mean


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so so sorry Querida! :( Thats awful! Feel better hunny <3 Tons and tons of hugs your way :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I'm def behind on anything new that may have happened on here! We JUST got power back about 30mins ago! We were out of power and had no heat or ways to really cook for 71hrs to be exact! My sis has a generator so we had thanksgiving there's still but other than that, its been crazy BUT I will say, it was kind of nice having no TV and just relaxing with dh and Aiden without all the electronic distractions, u know? I actually said to DH that if it weren't for the heat, being able to use the stove or have a running freezer for our food, I actually wouldn't mind living like that...lol but once that power came on, I almost cried from joy and thanked the lord and then aiden says "mom, can u please help me hook up the Xbox? I am just shaking right now!!" (out of excitement) LOL :haha: he is so funny. Its like he had withdrawals from "skylanders" and "minecraft" once that power flashed on lol. 

Anyway, I THINK I'm on 4dpo but my temp this a.m is making me feel nervous, and the very close to pos opk today as well but it wasn't quite positive so hopefully I'm good. We weren't able to BD, as aiden slept between us during the power outage but we are going to tonight, just incase. I guess its actually quite common to have + opks for 5-6 days for some women because we all have different levels when we surge, which can take longer to leave our systems, so that's why they say not to test after the first positive opk but I cant help it!! I'm sure I will see a rise back up tomorrow, especially now that we have heat again :). I'm honestly wondering if my temp was so low due to the coldness last night but there's no way to truly know what my norm temp would have been. As long as it goes back up tomorrow, ill feel better. I just wish we were able to BD last night for safety. Oh well. Ive had this happen in previous cycles and did indeed O when FF said so im sure thats the case again. I think my test are just super sensitive and I have high levels of LH after O, u know? Which I read is usually fine. 
Anyway, I wanted to check in and let u all know im okay. I had no charge on my phone or computer more than half the time and that stunk! I cant stand not having my phone! I need me bnb fix everyday!! Lol :haha:

Tons of dust ladies! I hope we're all in for amazing surprises! FX FX FX!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just saw how slow this thread moved! Its crazy how quick so many BFP's came in, one after another! Still so happy for u all!
Dani, has AF shown her ugly face or have u tested again?!


----------



## cutieq

Mary, your powerless adventure sounds fun! Definitely nice to turn off for awhile but sorry it was so cold :( 

No AF and I haven't been taking my temps. I tested last night with an ic. BFN. I'm just waiting on AF now. She's not late though. Only CD27 so I'm actually hoping it holds off a day or two.


----------



## laurac1988

On to cycle twenty for us...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorryt af got you Laura :(
Fx for cycle 20 to be the lucky one!!

Glad you have some heat going again Mary and fx for that BFP. I get notifications when you ladies post but I don't want to always comment because not sure how you guys feel about BFP still hanging around and I don't want to make anyone unhappy. Not sure if that makes sense?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

I enjoy you sticking around. Besides the pact was to stick together until we all get em! I was just thinking next time I get my +, I'm putting my ticker up immediately haha


----------



## melewen

I'm expecting to O in about two days (second day of High on the monitor today) and we have been BD'ing loads so feel good about that. I'm just concerned that with my low temps, my thyroid is messed up (though bloods have shown BORDERLINE and fine levels) and/or low progesterone. Any BFP's from ladies with low temps out there? I usually have a coverline of around 97.0F but am on a program to help raise my BBT and metabolism. Yay!


----------



## melewen

Querida I'm so sorry, missed your update about your pup :( I'm so sorry hon, losing a pet is truly losing a family member. Sending white light and hugs your way


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> On to cycle twenty for us...

I'm sorry hun :(. Looks like you and I are on the same cycle TTC...hopefully 20 is an extra, extra lucky number for us!!! Come on sticky BFP's!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Melewen, good luck!!! I get some what low temps but no BFP yet BUT I'm almost positive that's only because of my tube. If you look in the FF gallery, u can look at BFP charts with thyroid issues and progesterone deficiencies in the FF chart gallery. I know there's many progesterone deficiency charts while taking no meds in the BFP section. Good luck and fx! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, I was worried about my tww temps when I started temping the 1st time. I kept comparing mine to other ladies who got hectic high spikes and mine was round about 1-2 degrees above coverline etc. I worried and Jess suggested I watch it because it could be my normal or I need to have it looked at. Apparently I worried for nothing because yes my flat temps got me my BFP. I won't have full site access till after the 1st so I'm on my phone but if you want me to give you the link to my chart later just shout and I'll get it for you. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Hoping to make some buddies on here to keep each other sane during our 2WW and everything in between. 8DPO here, 2nd month TTC. Im wishing everyone the best of luck. In the beginning who would have thought how hard it could be to actually make a little human, but i have learned patience and keeping positive helps A LOT.


----------



## Aphroditie

Im here! 8dpo... Tested at 7dpo... of course BFN.... But there is still hope...

Yesterday the strangest thing happened... My nipples were burning when I took a shower, and soap on them hurt so badly!!! Anyone had this feeling before?? 

I have no other symptoms.. the usual getting to af.... 

Baby dust to all! 

3rd cycle ttc....! Mentally draining... Im glad there are support groups like this! 

Baby dust to all ladies!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Aphrodite and NurseGinger! FX and lots of dust for the last part of your tww :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome to the new ladies..... FX you end up with :bfp: in a couple of days.....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Welcome Aphrodite and NurseGinger! FX and lots of dust for the last part of your tww :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:




mdscpa said:


> Welcome to the new ladies..... FX you end up with :bfp: in a couple of days.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:


Thank you both! today i feel REALLY good... kind of makes me wonder whats going on. My mom called this morning and made little jokes like "are you not coming over because your sick this AM??? or have you been sick in the afternoon?!?!" im like 'uhhh no.... i just woke up. that's why im not coming over." I understand she really wants more grandkids but it sucks waiting this wait on if i am. she has no idea im TTC, but my sister recently got pregnant and i know she would love if i got pregnant also. If its not this month, i can try next! im just so impatient. i admire the ladies who have tried for a long time and are staying as positive as they can, and wont give up.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome ladies! :) I'm Mary, nice to meet you both! I'm 5dpo today and the only thing going on with me at the moment are some twinges and my bbs hurt on the sides like I did a bunch of push ups. I'm trying not to get my hopes up...theres been too many let downs BUT I'm def keeping faith and hope for a holiday miracle! 
Do either of you ladies temp BBT? Or how do you track O? 

Tons of baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

aidensmommy1 said:


> Welcome ladies! :) I'm Mary, nice to meet you both! I'm 5dpo today and the only thing going on with me at the moment are some twinges and my bbs hurt on the sides like I did a bunch of push ups. I'm trying not to get my hopes up...theres been too many let downs BUT I'm def keeping faith and hope for a holiday miracle!
> Do either of you ladies temp BBT? Or how do you track O?
> 
> Tons of baby dust to everyone! :dust:

I do not track my temps, however after this month if i get a BFN i might be starting that up... I havent done anything except i downloaded an app for my phone called "my days" and i enter my period start date and it automatically pulls up when my ovulation should hit (its just an estimate) but judging from my CM i would say it is pretty on spot for me but i am not 100% sure. I also enter my stop days of periods, and can add notes for if i do start tracking my temps. best of luck to you!! I hope we all get BFP soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Aphrodite and NurseGinger! FX and lots of dust for the last part of your tww :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies..... FX you end up with :bfp: in a couple of days.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you both! today i feel REALLY good... kind of makes me wonder whats going on. My mom called this morning and made little jokes like "are you not coming over because your sick this AM??? or have you been sick in the afternoon?!?!" im like 'uhhh no.... i just woke up. that's why im not coming over." I understand she really wants more grandkids but it sucks waiting this wait on if i am. she has no idea im TTC, but my sister recently got pregnant and i know she would love if i got pregnant also. If its not this month, i can try next! im just so impatient. i admire the ladies who have tried for a long time and are staying as positive as they can, and wont give up.Click to expand...

Its def very hard to stay patient while TTC! I'm on cycle #20 and I'm just barely learning to have a little more patience..lol. Ugh, why cant it just happen the first month, right when we want it to?! That'd def make life easier! Lol. Thank you for that comment at the end. Idk why but even though I was diagnosed with a blocked tube, I'm just convinced the enzyme therapy im doing is going to open my tube and something inside wont let me give up, even if I wanted to. I know we'll get our forever baby together, whether it's naturally or through IVF when we have the funding. I have 1 son, he's 6, and although my dh acts as his father and has for years now, I really hope we can be lucky enough to have a baby together. So its TTC #2 for me and #1 for him. 

Anyway, Ive had both of my bffs conceive and give birth since I found out about my tubal issues in march and that made me want it THAT much more and same with EVERY bfp announcement so I can see how your sisters recent bfp would make you want it even faster! Its in our nature...lol. I truly hope you get your bfp asap! And I like that you have a positive look on it all, like myself. I always make a "plan" for the next cycle so that IF AF is to show her ugly face, I'm all ready to get started on the next cycle, u know? Sorry this was so long....ull soon see that I like to write alot of "short stories" lol. :haha:
Good Luck!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome ladies! :) I'm Mary, nice to meet you both! I'm 5dpo today and the only thing going on with me at the moment are some twinges and my bbs hurt on the sides like I did a bunch of push ups. I'm trying not to get my hopes up...theres been too many let downs BUT I'm def keeping faith and hope for a holiday miracle!
> Do either of you ladies temp BBT? Or how do you track O?
> 
> Tons of baby dust to everyone! :dust:
> 
> I do not track my temps, however after this month if i get a BFN i might be starting that up... I havent done anything except i downloaded an app for my phone called "my days" and i enter my period start date and it automatically pulls up when my ovulation should hit (its just an estimate) but judging from my CM i would say it is pretty on spot for me but i am not 100% sure. I also enter my stop days of periods, and can add notes for if i do start tracking my temps. best of luck to you!! I hope we all get BFP soon.Click to expand...

Thats what I originally did and it works ok as long as u BD every other day or so for the 6 days before it says ull O and the 3-6 days after ull be in the right time frame. The only reason I gave such a big time span is because other signs can be confusing and those charts usually go by the textbook "CD14 O" but really most women O days or wks later or earlier. Hopefully u get ur bfp before temping but if not, its very easy and it'll help u pinpoint O quite well :). When I started temping, I learned my LP length (time from O til when AF would arrive again), and I learned that even tho my signs were pointing to day 14-16 as ovulation day, I learned I was actually oing cd 11-12! But I always had a shorter 24-26 day cycle so I should have known. I just didn't understand because they def didn't teach this in school...they just said "u have sex, you'll get pregnant!" LOL, I wish! Haha
I'm sure u caught O and everything though so even if ur calendar is off for you personally, I bet there were still swimmers there awaiting, since they live 2-5 days in your reproductive tract, as long as u bd'ed at least every 3 days, usually they say that's enough with healthy sperm. I just wanted to share the info for knowledge. Ive learned FAR too much on this journey and needed to share! :haha: 
How long are ur usual cycles?


----------



## NurseGinger

aidensmommy1 said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Aphrodite and NurseGinger! FX and lots of dust for the last part of your tww :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies..... FX you end up with :bfp: in a couple of days.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you both! today i feel REALLY good... kind of makes me wonder whats going on. My mom called this morning and made little jokes like "are you not coming over because your sick this AM??? or have you been sick in the afternoon?!?!" im like 'uhhh no.... i just woke up. that's why im not coming over." I understand she really wants more grandkids but it sucks waiting this wait on if i am. she has no idea im TTC, but my sister recently got pregnant and i know she would love if i got pregnant also. If its not this month, i can try next! im just so impatient. i admire the ladies who have tried for a long time and are staying as positive as they can, and wont give up.Click to expand...
> 
> Its def very hard to stay patient while TTC! I'm on cycle #20 and I'm just barely learning to have a little more patience..lol. Ugh, why cant it just happen the first month, right when we want it to?! That'd def make life easier! Lol. Thank you for that comment at the end. Idk why but even though I was diagnosed with a blocked tube, I'm just convinced the enzyme therapy im doing is going to open my tube and something inside wont let me give up, even if I wanted to. I know we'll get our forever baby together, whether it's naturally or through IVF when we have the funding. I have 1 son, he's 6, and although my dh acts as his father and has for years now, I really hope we can be lucky enough to have a baby together. So its TTC #2 for me and #1 for him.
> 
> Anyway, Ive had both of my bffs conceive and give birth since I found out about my tubal issues in march and that made me want it THAT much more and same with EVERY bfp announcement so I can see how your sisters recent bfp would make you want it even faster! Its in our nature...lol. I truly hope you get your bfp asap! And I like that you have a positive look on it all, like myself. I always make a "plan" for the next cycle so that IF AF is to show her ugly face, I'm all ready to get started on the next cycle, u know? Sorry this was so long....ull soon see that I like to write alot of "short stories" lol. :haha:
> Good Luck!!Click to expand...

I love to read what people have to say and i love to write just as much back if i can! I have already started planning for next month, thinking of starting to check my BBT, buy OPK, etc. I remember when kids sounded gross to me, i couldnt stand the thought of having one... then one day i woke up like "man i would love to have a child" and for the longest time it has stuck, so now the bf and i are trying. He kept saying "i have powerful manly sperm, i will get this the first try". I could only laugh and explain to him that no matter how "manly" his sperm may be, there are a lot of things that need to happen in order for pregnancy for most people. Now we are on month 2! We went from :sex: every night on my high fertility days and on ovulation, to going to try the every other day method when time comes again (heard that is better). I will try try try again till i get it! (dont think the bf has a problem with my dedication! :rofl: ) its hard tho to wait. Seems like everyone on my fb is posting about their new pregnancy lately and im all like "that awesome!" yet with a hint of jealousy deep deep within. Even people who have only been together during a drunken night and got pregnant! (not downing those people at all just having a jealous moment) Im sooooo happy i found this site! I feel if i talk to others about my TTC (that are not on here) then when i do it wont be a surprise to them, and i would jinx it from talking too much. Am i weird? yeah a little.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its funny, I was so stressed and freaking out that we may not have timed things right for O and then my temp rose back up, as usual, and I'm calm again. Idk why I do that to myself every cycle. I believe im someone who Os the day of the first pos opk and then it takes the LH a few days to leave my system...i guess ita quite normal. I'm happy I now know this. That's why we should stop testing after the first one, esp w a temp rise but we live and we learn! Lol. So now I'm relaxed again and NOT symptom spotting like crazy. I dont really have any anyway, for once lol. But I am noticing the sore bbs and where they're sore and its making me believe I had a good O and not so much of an estrogen dominance. We'll know after my 7dpo blood results come in this month if my hormones are good or not in the TWW :). FX!!! I am so glad I'm calm and not TWW crazy today :haha:. I promised myself I wouldn't be yest but the darn fallback rises always seem to get me! I honestly think my temp was only so low yest due to the power outage and not really having heat. It was awful. Thank god for body heat! The 3 of us snuggled all night, which helped some. 
As u ladies can see, I missed u all during the power outage and have so much to say! Lol. I hope all u girls had a great holiday weekend!!

How are u Wunna?!


----------



## Jrepp

Oh dear!! Knicked my lady bits while trying to clean up the area. I was getting sick of having to get clumps of progesterone out of the area. I also got a bit worried when I took a wondfo that I found while cleaning up the bathroom. The test line was pretty faint. My next ultrasound is Thursday so I'm just hoping out for that. Still pretty sick so I'm taking that as a good sign


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nurseginger, we ALL get jealous of other pregnancies. Its very hard not to so never feel bad for that! Its honestly in our nature...Even my dh gets jealous over pregnancy announcements! :rofl:
I do know the exact feeling that ur talking about ALL too well! Its a sucky one and def def hard! I'm glad to have a new face on here! Now lets get our Christmas BFP's! :) Lots of luck and dust ur way!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Oh dear!! Knicked my lady bits while trying to clean up the area. I was getting sick of having to get clumps of progesterone out of the area. I also got a bit worried when I took a wondfo that I found while cleaning up the bathroom. The test line was pretty faint. My next ultrasound is Thursday so I'm just hoping out for that. Still pretty sick so I'm taking that as a good sign

Jess, I bet ur levels are just too high for the test at this point. It turns neg after ur levels reach a certain point, depending on the test brand. I think, and pray, that ur just fine! Lots of luck for ur u/s! I cant wait until ur back telling us all the good news on Thurs!! :) fxxxxxx!!!! Many hugs ur way! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I hope so too Mary. I lost track at where my levels would be right now. I've been following your power outage saga. Was it from storms or something e,se?


----------



## pitbullmomma

Who missed me?! Lmao. Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well! I am happy to be back on the TTC bandwagon after having a hiatus for a bit. We did end up moving to St. Louis, so my short attempt at charting kind of went belly up as we packed and unpacked etc. but I'm almost certain that I'm 11 dpo at the moment. My biggest symptom has been sore bbs mainly near my armpits, since about 7 dpo...but they seem less sore today so I guess we'll see. Anyone have less soreness then an increase? I'm not used to sore bbs, usually they don't hurt until right before AF or after a BFP so fingers crossed! 

Also:
Tired (but I work retail and it's the holidays)
Bloating
Forgetfulness 
Craving olives and tea...I'm normally just a water and one cup of coffee girl. 
CP is high and CM is ranging between wet and creamy with some stretchiness

So how is everyone? Feelin hopeful?
This round of baby dust is on me! 

xoxo
Jill


----------



## Querida87

Aphrodite, NurseGinger - welcome and GL

Pitbullmomma - Welcome back! 

Has anyone heard from Dani (cutieq)??? I read some disturbing stuff on her personal thread.

AFM trying not to get my hopes up about two higher temp days in a row, seeing how today's was most likely inaccurate. I went to bed way later than normal and got up a lot earlier and adjusted it. We'll see what tomorrow brings. FX


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I hope so too Mary. I lost track at where my levels would be right now. I've been following your power outage saga. Was it from storms or something e,se?

yes, from a big snow storm. Trees fell EVERYWHERE knocking down lots of wires and then 3 transformers blew. It was the longest power outage that I've ever been in, that I can remember any way. So glad its over!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, that temp is just WOW.... FX for a miracle :bfp: and a sticky one.


:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck pitbullmomma & welcome back!! FX the sore bbs on the sides are a good sign for us both! My bbs keep burning randomly. Kinda odd but I'm thinking progesterone, only because I wont allow myself to be fooled again this cycle. Idk why but I seem to always have a new symptom...how does that happen after 20 cycles? Lol sometimes I feel crazy so I made myself a promise for this TWW. FX for an amazing surprise!

AFM, my temp jumped like crazy today...anxious to see if it stays there tomorrow! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! :) we were both typing about my temp at the same time :haha: FX its a start to a bfp! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, we love and miss u a bunch! Lots and lots of hugs you way...:hugs: Ill be checking in on your journal much more! Keep ur head up high hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

How is everyone doing?? its a dreary, rainy, gloomy morning here. Getting ready to take my big fur baby to the vet for his checkup. love my English Bulldog. Idk if im over thinking it, but its like hes been closer to me.... maybe he usually is and im just trying to over think everything LOL. I hear animals are good at sensing pregnancy in women. look at my brain, its too early to symptom spot. haha


----------



## pitbullmomma

Ginger,
Same! My pittie won't leave me. Which, I guess he's attached to me 24/7 but last night he wouldn't leave my side. 

Aidens mommy,
I know what you mean! I've had two m/c's and I feel like every cycle I suddenly forget ever pregnancy symptom I've ever had or I get new ones that I can't pinpoint.


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wantingagirl

Fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome back Jill :)
Have my FX for your sticky BFP to follow in a few days!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wantingagirl said:


> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's

YAY :wohoo:
Congratulations on your BFP!!!!

Happy and healthy 9 months.

Oh and your 9dpo faint looks sooooo much darker than my 9dpo faint looked :)
HCG levels must be nice and high already


----------



## A1983

Can I join?! Im 10dpo (bfn this morning-shouldn't have tested!) on cycle#1 for baby#2! I'm so impatient. I can't believe im symptom spotting already but hey ho-the madness of ttc!!

I'm a firm believer I fell pregnant with DD due to a 3 day supply from OH...so tried to do the same this month but thought I was ovulating early and panicked so bd's ended up every 2 days!


----------



## NurseGinger

pitbullmomma said:


> Ginger,
> Same! My pittie won't leave me. Which, I guess he's attached to me 24/7 but last night he wouldn't leave my side.
> 
> Aidens mommy,
> I know what you mean! I've had two m/c's and I feel like every cycle I suddenly forget ever pregnancy symptom I've ever had or I get new ones that I can't pinpoint.




wantingagirl said:


> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's

Pitbullmomma: SAME!!! yesterday he just wouldnt stop. even my bf mentioned something about it. started out to him by my side and his head on my chest, to him getting between my legs laying on his back and half his body on top of mine snoring up a storm, to this morning he nestled right next to me again... normally he is just ever where on my bed. ahhh i think im over thinking it. 

Wantingagirl, the top one i saw it, tilted my screen a little and WHAMO there it was!! so happy for you! i wish you a happy, healthy, fullterm pregnancy/baby... (i just saw someone else post a BFP today of a clearblue so if i am wishing you twice i apologize hahah my memory isnt the best lately!)


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl said:


> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's




wantingagirl said:


> Fmu

Congratulations hun.... Praying for a H&H 9 mos....

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

WunnaBubba2 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's
> 
> YAY :wohoo:
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Oh and your 9dpo faint looks sooooo much darker than my 9dpo faint looked :)
> HCG levels must be nice and high alreadyClick to expand...

Thank you Hun they are pretty good lines considering my af not due til Thursday. I'm hoping this one is sticky fx xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone :flower:

I took forever with my first 2 so this was a shock xx


----------



## Querida87

WAG congrats! H&H 9 months to you! Can't wait to see the progression.

Has anyone heard from dani personally?? I'm really worried about her, esp since she's not even on her personal thread anymore..

AFM anyone able to make anything of my last couple temps? Mary I know I can count on you. I knew if I got ch's now that it wouldn't be accurate as my cm cp and opk's all showed that I should have ovulated somewhere between cd14 and cd17 (my mirena was removed on cd14 though) and while I've had all sorts of symptoms across the board, still no bfp or af and now I'm a little concerned as my bf's whole family are getting all excited and I don't have any news for them..


----------



## A1983

wantingagirl said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's
> 
> YAY :wohoo:
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Oh and your 9dpo faint looks sooooo much darker than my 9dpo faint looked :)
> HCG levels must be nice and high alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hun they are pretty good lines considering my af not due til Thursday. I'm hoping this one is sticky fx xxClick to expand...


Can I ask those of you who have your bfp's, did you do anything differently that month? Any tips?!


----------



## wantingagirl

Um I actually chilled out a lot more and didn't test with ic's I used to go crazy testing way too early. I also stopped alcohol unless out as my cycles were crazy long we bed every day but 3 of them were AM's. I also cut of all caffeine fizzy drinks and my hubby had been taken wellman conception vitamins for the last month. I also used monitor to get additional highs.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, my kitty has been lost for 2 months and this a.m, a farm from 2 towns over posted pics on FB and it was my baby Maximus!!!!! I am in complete shock to have him home with us again! Aiden says he feels like he's in a dream...lol. He was found in the barn of an animal rescue farm last night!!!! So crazy! Ive been an emotional wreck today, in a good way! I cant even describe how much ive missed him. He's more than a cat, he's family! I said I was wishing for a holiday miracle...well it looks like I got one, for sure! Now if I happen to get a BFP, thats a bonus! I still cannot believe he survived in the woods for 2 months in the cold and walked SO far but we still found him! Its so amazing! I feel more than blessed right now! FX for a bfp to go with this happy news!!! :) 
TONS OF DUST!!! :dust:

CONGRATS wantingagirl! H&H 9 months to u hun!!! Woohoo!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> WAG congrats! H&H 9 months to you! Can't wait to see the progression.
> 
> Has anyone heard from dani personally?? I'm really worried about her, esp since she's not even on her personal thread anymore..
> 
> AFM anyone able to make anything of my last couple temps? Mary I know I can count on you. I knew if I got ch's now that it wouldn't be accurate as my cm cp and opk's all showed that I should have ovulated somewhere between cd14 and cd17 (my mirena was removed on cd14 though) and while I've had all sorts of symptoms across the board, still no bfp or af and now I'm a little concerned as my bf's whole family are getting all excited and I don't have any news for them..

hmm...theyre beginning to look a little higher. After tomorrows temp, I think I'll see a clearer picture or whether it's a slow rise or if O hasn't occurred yet. As of now, its very hard to tell, as the temps are still lower but as u can see in my charts, sometimes it can take 2-5 days for a GOOD rise after O, u know? Tomorrow ill check on it for sure! I'm crossing my fingers that ur a couple dpo. FF will usually pick up on it manually as well and when u get those red Solid crosshairs, there was a temp shift detected :). This shift needs to hurry its butt up! Ive been stalking ur chart and will def continue to! I'm pretty certain that u haven't oed yet OR just did and the progesterone is trying to build up still. Hope to get an answer for u ASAP! maybe tell ur bfs family that you guys are in the "making" and hope to have news just 10-14 days after ur temps show uve ovulated! Fx!! I'm praying O is all u need for ur BFP! I hope u dont have to wait ANY longer than that! Its basically been the length of two cycles already! I truly hope ur BFP comes before another possible long cycle!!! FX FX FX FX!!!! :dust: Best of luck!
BTW, idk if I've said this before but I really LOVE your username. Its very, very beautiful and unique! Unique names are my favorite! GL darlin'!


----------



## Querida87

Mary - I'm so happy you got your baby back. My bf got me a male pit mix puppy to give me someone to baby and to cuddle now that my sweet Princess is gone. 
Edit: you posted as I was writing to ask for your take. lol Thanks. I didn't think my cp and cm showed that I have O'd recently, but maybe I'm wrong, being so new to this. I did get one small gob of brownish ewcm the other day, and all that earlier nausea has come back full force.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, there is a chance ur 2dpo and just had a fallback rise today but we'll only know if tomorrows temp is up again. I will check first thing in the a.m for ur new days temp and I'm crossing my fingers that it goes back up to where it was yest, or higher of course! 
And thank u so much! I love my kitty! I did get a puppy as well about the same time my cat went missing but I prayed everyday for his return! Animals help SO much while TTC! They're really like little babies :) Love it! <3


----------



## Querida87

Thanks Mary! I'm hoping that the return of your fur baby and the new one for me will be the ironic catalyst that will bring us our BFP's. Only problem for me with little Scooby is that I now have to house and kennel train a whiny little goofball who wants to be held 24/7 and hates his kennel.


----------



## Jrepp

wantingagirl said:


> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's

Congrats girl!!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's
> 
> YAY :wohoo:
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Oh and your 9dpo faint looks sooooo much darker than my 9dpo faint looked :)
> HCG levels must be nice and high alreadyClick to expand...

I know right! I didn't have a line at 10 or 11 dpo, but the super dark at 13 dpo.



Querida87 said:


> WAG congrats! H&H 9 months to you! Can't wait to see the progression.
> 
> Has anyone heard from dani personally?? I'm really worried about her, esp since she's not even on her personal thread anymore..
> 
> AFM anyone able to make anything of my last couple temps? Mary I know I can count on you. I knew if I got ch's now that it wouldn't be accurate as my cm cp and opk's all showed that I should have ovulated somewhere between cd14 and cd17 (my mirena was removed on cd14 though) and while I've had all sorts of symptoms across the board, still no bfp or af and now I'm a little concerned as my bf's whole family are getting all excited and I don't have any news for them..

It still doesn't look to me like you have ovulated yet. Your temps do appear to be rising though so perhaps it is coming soon.



A1983 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's
> 
> YAY :wohoo:
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Oh and your 9dpo faint looks sooooo much darker than my 9dpo faint looked :)
> HCG levels must be nice and high alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hun they are pretty good lines considering my af not due til Thursday. I'm hoping this one is sticky fx xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask those of you who have your bfp's, did you do anything differently that month? Any tips?!Click to expand...

The only thing I did differently was a semi home insemination when hubby wasn't able to finish on o day and then think I was completely out until I was shocked with the positive.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Querida, there is a chance ur 2dpo and just had a fallback rise today but we'll only know if tomorrows temp is up again. I will check first thing in the a.m for ur new days temp and I'm crossing my fingers that it goes back up to where it was yest, or higher of course!
> And thank u so much! I love my kitty! I did get a puppy as well about the same time my cat went missing but I prayed everyday for his return! Animals help SO much while TTC! They're really like little babies :) Love it! <3

I'm glad y found your cat. I remember you being upset that he got lost


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just saw ur Edit Querida...lol. Now that u mention spotting again and looking at ur temp pattern, I'm wondering if AF may show within the next few days for u and then ull be able to start fresh and hopefully O as soon as possible! You could very well still O this cycle tho. Since the b/c was removed only on CD14, usually it'll take AT LEAST a couple wks after b/c to O but many, or I should say most women coming off of all different types of birth control's end up ovulating quite late for the first cycle or two. Its very uncommon for your body to ovulate immediately after coming off of birth control, which stinks, I know. Hang in there hun! I bet O or AF will come soon and if it happens to be the witch, remember what your going through ATM is VERY normal and not worrisome ttc wise. If you don't O this cycle, I bet u will next :). Ill be rooting for ya! Its been tough watching u struggle while awaiting O the last 2 wks :(. FX for a nice O very soon and great fertile cm to transport those swimmers! Since u said the b/c was said to thicken ur cm so sperm couldn't get through, ur hormones may be readjusting to make ur cm NON hostile to the sperm so they can have a safe journey to your egg.. It's absolutely amazing what our bodies are capable of, truly. So that golden egg could just be waiting for that little change for a successful mission..lol. That sounded funny & I don't even know if it made sense :haha: Lots of hugs to u! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Thanks Mary! I'm hoping that the return of your fur baby and the new one for me will be the ironic catalyst that will bring us our BFP's. Only problem for me with little Scooby is that I now have to house and kennel train a whiny little goofball who wants to be held 24/7 and hates his kennel.

LOL! Sounds just like my pup! Gotta love them! :dog:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, thank u! I am still in shock and feel like my kitty being right here is so unreal! I really don't know how I will EVER thank the animal rescue farm that posted his picture on FB. I would have never known otherwise, esp with how far he traveled! He's still my same baby Max though. Thankfully the wilderness didn't change his awesome personality!! Lol :) Such a blessing!!!


----------



## Querida87

Mary - according to my +opk and my cp and cm and temps, I thought O day was cd 14, as all that info was recorded PRIOR to mirena removal, and thought I was safe. I guess not, or maybe I misread things. I didn't spot again exactly, though; I just had one very small gob of ewcm that seemed brownish. I have noticed much more cm and a higher libido, but the cm might be from the EPO. It was watery cd14 & 15 and had been first dry then sticky then creamy beforehand, moving back to creamy afterwards, with the occasional tiny glob of ewcm.


----------



## melewen

Jess wait what? Semi home insemination? Did you have a sample lying about? Stork? Eh? So curious!


----------



## Jrepp

Yeah semi home insemination. Hubby and I tried to dtd 0-1 but he couldn't finish, we tried again day of O but once again hubby couldn't finish. He wound up doing his thang in a cup while I was in the shower. I then sucked it up in a sterile syringe and releasing the plunger right onto of my os (cervix opening). 10 and 11 days later :bfn: thought I was out and then on 13dpo blazing :bfp:


----------



## NurseGinger

I'm new to the cervix positioning, how does one know where the opening is? I hear people talking about how theirs is opened or closed.


----------



## Querida87

NurseGinger - You can invest in a speculum and spec light, but most women use their fingers to feel for their cervix. It should feel like the tip of your nose and be shaped kind of like a thumb. Once you find it, you can manipulate it gently with your fingers and can usually find the opening. Women who have not had vaginal births find it more closed and round shaped than those who have, who often find it partially open and more flat/ovular than round. You should Google the BEAUTIFUL CERVIX page, they have galleries or cervixes through an entire menstrual cycle. Hope this helps.


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you! I have been doing the feeling of cervix but have been confused on what exactly I'm feeling. I'm 4 days due till AF shows (hoping she doesn't). Cervix feels high and soft. I have googled different things but still was confused. Thank you so much for that info!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 said:


> Can I join?! Im 10dpo (bfn this morning-shouldn't have tested!) on cycle#1 for baby#2! I'm so impatient. I can't believe im symptom spotting already but hey ho-the madness of ttc!!
> 
> I'm a firm believer I fell pregnant with DD due to a 3 day supply from OH...so tried to do the same this month but thought I was ovulating early and panicked so bd's ended up every 2 days!

Welcome and FX for you :dust: :dust: :dust: 



A1983 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone. I got the faintest of lines at 9dpo but only got more prominent and pinker after time limit. but stil a squinter at 9dpo. First pic is 9dpo at top 10dpo bottom and other pic is today's
> 
> YAY :wohoo:
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Oh and your 9dpo faint looks sooooo much darker than my 9dpo faint looked :)
> HCG levels must be nice and high alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hun they are pretty good lines considering my af not due til Thursday. I'm hoping this one is sticky fx xxClick to expand...
> 
> Can I ask those of you who have your bfp's, did you do anything differently that month? Any tips?!Click to expand...

WAG, I cannot imagine it not being sticky!! I got positive bloods at 3w5d @ BETA 78 and then on 4w2d it was 1038 all above the average :)

A1983, my BFP cycle (cycle #6 of ttc) I took natural vitamins to increase my cm. I bought EPO tablets and VIT C tablets as Dr Google suggested them as natural ways to increase fertile cm. 
It was also my 1st month that I used opks 2x a day from cd 10 until cd 17. I ovulated cd 16 and on 17 it was negative.
Also my 1st month of charting my temps so I could confirm ovulation and keep track of my LP.
I would say that even if I didn't get my BFP it was a great cycle because all my calculations pointed to an average cycle of 29 days with ovulation on cd 16 and it was spot on correct! I learnt about my myself then which is cool. Bonus was the BFP though :dance:

FX for you hun! :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> So ladies, my kitty has been lost for 2 months and this a.m, a farm from 2 towns over posted pics on FB and it was my baby Maximus!!!!! I am in complete shock to have him home with us again! Aiden says he feels like he's in a dream...lol. He was found in the barn of an animal rescue farm last night!!!! So crazy! Ive been an emotional wreck today, in a good way! I cant even describe how much ive missed him. He's more than a cat, he's family! I said I was wishing for a holiday miracle...well it looks like I got one, for sure! Now if I happen to get a BFP, thats a bonus! I still cannot believe he survived in the woods for 2 months in the cold and walked SO far but we still found him! Its so amazing! I feel more than blessed right now! FX for a bfp to go with this happy news!!! :)
> TONS OF DUST!!! :dust:
> 
> CONGRATS wantingagirl! H&H 9 months to u hun!!! Woohoo!

Oh wow that is amazing!!!!!! I'm so glad kitty is back!!! My SIL came to their holiday house a year ago and their one cat went missing as well. It was heart braking when they had to go home and the cat was still missing. They came back for a weekend visit a month or 2 later and then one night when she woke up the cat was lying on the bed with her :shock:

It is so awesome how these small miracles happen with our pets!

Lots of snuggles and cuddles are in order I would say :)


----------



## A1983

Ahhh thanks guys-i got a bfn 10dpo but Jrepp you've instilled some hope! Although my test was a sensitive one-10miu. I always can't understand when it doesn't work and I don't get a bfp when I done everything perfectly! It must be probability but my mind starts thinking of other things to try! I do take omega 3 and loads of water and had lots of ewcm this month. I feel ovulation pains and get them on day 13 or 14 of every month with a 14-16 leutal phase. I have used opk's before but due to being so regular and ov pains ive not used them. I will this month though as an 'experiment'. 

Do you ladies lay down afterwards for half an hour? Pillow under bum? Cycle legs? Preseed? 

OH is on zinc 30mg daily. He took that with DD. I'm definitely going to try and keep myself more busy in the tww next time-distraction is key for sanity let alone bfp!

One more tmi question-if you need a number 2 around the time you bd, do you wait a bit? Ie I try to bd in the morning as seem to have most ewcm and that's how I conceived DD. But if after I need to go...should a couple of hours wait be ok?


----------



## A1983

Ps jrepp I did the home insemination once when I had thrush!! Didn't work for me...sp huge congratulations! To all you mummy's!


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome A1983... Hope you get your :bfp: soon.... 

As for your query on what we did different, me and DH tried to take fertilaid again after 2 failed clomid cycle. I did go unmedicated after the clomid for a month then tried fertilaid the next month which resulted to our very first :bfp: DH agreed that i take ovulation tests twice a day with 2 brands (4 OPK tests a day - local brand and advanced clearblue). And we ended-up having :sex: a lot (just once a day though) due to very late O. We BD'd days before i got a solid face on CBD and everyday BD from solid face for up to 4 days.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 said:


> Ahhh thanks guys-i got a bfn 10dpo but Jrepp you've instilled some hope! Although my test was a sensitive one-10miu. I always can't understand when it doesn't work and I don't get a bfp when I done everything perfectly! It must be probability but my mind starts thinking of other things to try! I do take omega 3 and loads of water and had lots of ewcm this month. I feel ovulation pains and get them on day 13 or 14 of every month with a 14-16 leutal phase. I have used opk's before but due to being so regular and ov pains ive not used them. I will this month though as an 'experiment'.
> 
> Do you ladies lay down afterwards for half an hour? Pillow under bum? Cycle legs? Preseed?
> 
> OH is on zinc 30mg daily. He took that with DD. I'm definitely going to try and keep myself more busy in the tww next time-distraction is key for sanity let alone bfp!
> 
> One more tmi question-if you need a number 2 around the time you bd, do you wait a bit? Ie I try to bd in the morning as seem to have most ewcm and that's how I conceived DD. But if after I need to go...should a couple of hours wait be ok?

I 'leak' :blush: and read somewhere that lying on your tummy for a bit could help with that.
I did that for the 1st time as well after we bd and lay like that for about 15mins. It felt like it made a difference to me :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> Ahhh thanks guys-i got a bfn 10dpo but Jrepp you've instilled some hope! Although my test was a sensitive one-10miu. I always can't understand when it doesn't work and I don't get a bfp when I done everything perfectly! It must be probability but my mind starts thinking of other things to try! I do take omega 3 and loads of water and had lots of ewcm this month. I feel ovulation pains and get them on day 13 or 14 of every month with a 14-16 leutal phase. I have used opk's before but due to being so regular and ov pains ive not used them. I will this month though as an 'experiment'.
> 
> Do you ladies lay down afterwards for half an hour? Pillow under bum? Cycle legs? Preseed?
> 
> OH is on zinc 30mg daily. He took that with DD. I'm definitely going to try and keep myself more busy in the tww next time-distraction is key for sanity let alone bfp!
> 
> One more tmi question-if you need a number 2 around the time you bd, do you wait a bit? Ie I try to bd in the morning as seem to have most ewcm and that's how I conceived DD. But if after I need to go...should a couple of hours wait be ok?

ur good to go #2, ur cervix is built to hold some swimmers up there :). 

I lay down for at least 15 mins after bding. Its not a proven fact but many docs will have the woman stay lying for 20-30mins after artificial insemination so I'm sure It helps the sperm move on the right track. It def worked for me when I conceived my son. That month I actually fell asleep will my legs up and then 7 days later I got a faint BFP :). I had been trying for quite a while at that point. I truly believe the laying down all night may have helped in my case :). 
I know how frustrating ALL of this can get and how badly we just want that BFP! Ours are coming, along with all the other ladies on this thread! We all deserve it, no doubt!! Hang in there hun! Many women wont even get bfp until 12dpo and you may be off on ur O day by a day or two so FX it was just too early to test! FX FX FX! Good luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1, also as wunna said, laying on your belly is another good trick to keep from "leaking". I think everyone leaks and honestly sometimes I feel like it all comes out immediately but I read thats either semen that is no longer needed or sperm that didn't make the mission so its very normal for that to happen and still conceive but as I said, I def feel a boost can only help :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So as u can all see, my temp actually remained high today. Now lets see if it'll remain on the higher side for a bfp! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

FX it stays there til your sticky :bfp: 

BTW, congrats finding your cat......

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

Mary - your temps look great! Hope you get your :bfp: in a few days! My temps stayed up as well, even a teensy bit higher than yest, so I'm excited!


----------



## NurseGinger

aidensmommy1 said:


> A1983 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh thanks guys-i got a bfn 10dpo but Jrepp you've instilled some hope! Although my test was a sensitive one-10miu. I always can't understand when it doesn't work and I don't get a bfp when I done everything perfectly! It must be probability but my mind starts thinking of other things to try! I do take omega 3 and loads of water and had lots of ewcm this month. I feel ovulation pains and get them on day 13 or 14 of every month with a 14-16 leutal phase. I have used opk's before but due to being so regular and ov pains ive not used them. I will this month though as an 'experiment'.
> 
> Do you ladies lay down afterwards for half an hour? Pillow under bum? Cycle legs? Preseed?
> 
> OH is on zinc 30mg daily. He took that with DD. I'm definitely going to try and keep myself more busy in the tww next time-distraction is key for sanity let alone bfp!
> 
> One more tmi question-if you need a number 2 around the time you bd, do you wait a bit? Ie I try to bd in the morning as seem to have most ewcm and that's how I conceived DD. But if after I need to go...should a couple of hours wait be ok?
> 
> ur good to go #2, ur cervix is built to hold some swimmers up there :).
> 
> I lay down for at least 15 mins after bding. Its not a proven fact but many docs will have the woman stay lying for 20-30mins after artificial insemination so I'm sure It helps the sperm move on the right track. It def worked for me when I conceived my son. That month I actually fell asleep will my legs up and then 7 days later I got a faint BFP :). I had been trying for quite a while at that point. I truly believe the laying down all night may have helped in my case :).
> I know how frustrating ALL of this can get and how badly we just want that BFP! Ours are coming, along with all the other ladies on this thread! We all deserve it, no doubt!! Hang in there hun! Many women wont even get bfp until 12dpo and you may be off on ur O day by a day or two so FX it was just too early to test! FX FX FX! Good luck!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...


my bf works long days and doesn't get home till night, so usually when he gets home and we dtd i end up falling asleep with everything and a towel under me. I usually leak as well... Hopefully the falling asleep and keeping them in there that long may have work, ill know in a few days.


----------



## mdscpa

Nurseginger, me and DH have different work schedules. I work from 1-10pm he works 8:30am-2pm and 5pm-8pm.. This is the reason why we end up DTD before we sleep like around mid-night til 2am. We noticed that i too leak very bad so what we did every time after he released the armies was to keep his thing inside for few minutes while kneeling on the bed and wrap my legs on his shoulder, lift me a bit and i put a pillow under my bum til i fall asleep.... I tried to stay that way til i woke up few hours later to remove it so i can relax more... I know in some way it helps the :spermy: go to where they supposed to be, CLOSER TO MY CERVIX OPENING. :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

A1983 said:


> Ahhh thanks guys-i got a bfn 10dpo but Jrepp you've instilled some hope! Although my test was a sensitive one-10miu. I always can't understand when it doesn't work and I don't get a bfp when I done everything perfectly! It must be probability but my mind starts thinking of other things to try! I do take omega 3 and loads of water and had lots of ewcm this month. I feel ovulation pains and get them on day 13 or 14 of every month with a 14-16 leutal phase. I have used opk's before but due to being so regular and ov pains ive not used them. I will this month though as an 'experiment'.
> 
> Do you ladies lay down afterwards for half an hour? Pillow under bum? Cycle legs? Preseed?
> 
> OH is on zinc 30mg daily. He took that with DD. I'm definitely going to try and keep myself more busy in the tww next time-distraction is key for sanity let alone bfp!
> 
> One more tmi question-if you need a number 2 around the time you bd, do you wait a bit? Ie I try to bd in the morning as seem to have most ewcm and that's how I conceived DD. But if after I need to go...should a couple of hours wait be ok?

I think it's only natural to question yourself when you think everything is perfect and it doesn't happen. Each month you only have about a 20% chance at conception. It is statistically less the longer you try and if you have any other complications. I typically fall asleep after dh and I do it, but we usually hit the hay around 10-11pm. I don't lift my legs or anything like that, and the cycles I used preseed or conceive easy I did not get a bfp. A couple hours should be fine.....or even sooner. Most of the liquid that comes out is the semen and not actual sperm. 



A1983 said:


> Ps jrepp I did the home insemination once when I had thrush!! Didn't work for me...sp huge congratulations! To all you mummy's!

It couldn't say 100% I got pregnant from that, but I don't think it hurt. Just lucky timing.



NurseGinger said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1983 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh thanks guys-i got a bfn 10dpo but Jrepp you've instilled some hope! Although my test was a sensitive one-10miu. I always can't understand when it doesn't work and I don't get a bfp when I done everything perfectly! It must be probability but my mind starts thinking of other things to try! I do take omega 3 and loads of water and had lots of ewcm this month. I feel ovulation pains and get them on day 13 or 14 of every month with a 14-16 leutal phase. I have used opk's before but due to being so regular and ov pains ive not used them. I will this month though as an 'experiment'.
> 
> Do you ladies lay down afterwards for half an hour? Pillow under bum? Cycle legs? Preseed?
> 
> OH is on zinc 30mg daily. He took that with DD. I'm definitely going to try and keep myself more busy in the tww next time-distraction is key for sanity let alone bfp!
> 
> One more tmi question-if you need a number 2 around the time you bd, do you wait a bit? Ie I try to bd in the morning as seem to have most ewcm and that's how I conceived DD. But if after I need to go...should a couple of hours wait be ok?
> 
> ur good to go #2, ur cervix is built to hold some swimmers up there :).
> 
> I lay down for at least 15 mins after bding. Its not a proven fact but many docs will have the woman stay lying for 20-30mins after artificial insemination so I'm sure It helps the sperm move on the right track. It def worked for me when I conceived my son. That month I actually fell asleep will my legs up and then 7 days later I got a faint BFP :). I had been trying for quite a while at that point. I truly believe the laying down all night may have helped in my case :).
> I know how frustrating ALL of this can get and how badly we just want that BFP! Ours are coming, along with all the other ladies on this thread! We all deserve it, no doubt!! Hang in there hun! Many women wont even get bfp until 12dpo and you may be off on ur O day by a day or two so FX it was just too early to test! FX FX FX! Good luck!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your times are coming!! I truly believe that!
> 
> 
> my bf works long days and doesn't get home till night, so usually when he gets home and we dtd i end up falling asleep with everything and a towel under me. I usually leak as well... Hopefully the falling asleep and keeping them in there that long may have work, ill know in a few days.Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## NurseGinger

mdscpa said:


> Nurseginger, me and DH have different work schedules. I work from 1-10pm he works 8:30am-2pm and 5pm-8pm.. This is the reason why we end up DTD before we sleep like around mid-night til 2am. We noticed that i too leak very bad so what we did every time after he released the armies was to keep his thing inside for few minutes while kneeling on the bed and wrap my legs on his shoulder, lift me a bit and i put a pillow under my bum til i fall asleep.... I tried to stay that way til i woke up few hours later to remove it so i can relax more... I know in some way it helps the :spermy: go to where they supposed to be, CLOSER TO MY CERVIX OPENING. :happydance:

haha i had to read that twice to comprehend and picture everything going on! that is hilarious. I looked at my bf and said "why didnt we think of this?! cork it next time, no sperm left behind!"


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: :haha: :rofl: :rofl:

We read an article saying to stay a little bit inside after releasing this will minimize the leakage.... Which seemed to work coz when we started doing it i find no leakage anymore. Oh, and i always try not to pee few hours after we DTD. It's hard but when you TTC'ing you will do everything that might help even if it sounded/looked crazy :haha:


----------



## shary

Oh no ;((


----------



## NurseGinger

mdscpa said:


> :haha: :haha: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> We read an article saying to stay a little bit inside after releasing this will minimize the leakage.... Which seemed to work coz when we started doing it i find no leakage anymore. Oh, and i always try not to pee few hours after we DTD. It's hard but when you TTC'ing you will do everything that might help even if it sounded/looked crazy :haha:

dedication and commitment for something we want! i will look like a damn fool if i need too if it will help. i have read some strange things online, but if it works i don't blame them as long as its safe! Plus it makes things interesting and i feel gets the girl and guy closer with these experiences. Makes fun stories to tell your child when he/she gets older BAHAHAHH JK


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Mary - your temps look great! Hope you get your :bfp: in a few days! My temps stayed up as well, even a teensy bit higher than yest, so I'm excited!



THANK YOU! :) FX super tight for a second holiday miracle! <3
I almost want to say there's a slight possibility that u Oed 4, maybe 3 days ago with a slow rise but todays wasn't quite high enough to really know yet. :-\. FX tomorrow & Thurs your temps go up more so we can tell whether its an O rise. I'm guessing its not quite yet. If u can, keep using opks and keep good track of ur CM and if u notice any fertile stuff, id BD for safety. Ive got my fingers crossed tight for you hun!! 
Sometimes temps rise a lil right before AF in annovulatory cycles so there's a chance thats happening. You can take meds to help get AF to come I believe if u wanted to talk to ur doctor about options. Some women induce AF after a long cycle off of b/c just so they can start a new cycle and hope their hormones regulate better for the new cycle, did that make sense? Just throwing that out there. I really feel bad that ur waiting so long for O! Not fair! FX for u! Come on temps, cooperate!! :) Have you started using a BBT thermometer yet? The BBT thermometer can make quite a difference for some women. Like me for example, I have a slow rise so it'd be a lil harder to notice a shift for me w a regular thermometer because say my temp is 97.84, a reg one would read 97.8 and that .04 can make all the difference trying to detect a shift with BBT charting. You can start using it this cycle still and it wouldn't affect ur chart in a bad way, u know? That may actually help you quite a bit if u aren't doing so already. Tons of dust and luck!!!


----------



## A1983

Thanks for your replies ladies, im sure we're all doing it right...just that 20% chance thing in the way! 

Yes oh stays inside for a while then if I don't already have a pillow under my bum ill hook my legs up as he puts one under. I don't actually leak-unless I laugh! So it's all straight faces if oh makes a joke! I tilt my hips up to keep it all in too. When I conceived DD I actually felt my cervix and it was slightly to the left so I turned onto my left side for a few mins too. From feeling my cervix and the semen I remember thinking you don't need to til your hips too much as the sperm are right there as long as you have a slight tilt ie one pillow. Anymore and it may pool behind the cervix in my opinion. Of course I did the exact same thing this month to no avail so once again-without beating myself up wondering what I did wrong or should have done I need to accept it just wasn't my month! 

Ohhh the bain of alternating shifts and ttc!!! My ov dates seem to fall on the worst two days for it too, I need to shift them forward a couple of days as Saturday-Tuesday is fine. But im oving on Thursdays and Fridays atm!


----------



## NurseGinger

I feel so pissed at the moment, Visiting my mom and my bf was talking and mentioned me taking prenatal vitamins in front of my mom... i saw her slowly turn her head and look at me. I was like "i heard they make you happy with all the vitamins, thats why! im not pregnant, nor am i trying!" ug this was suppose to be a HUGE surprise for when i do get my BFP, and now i just feel its ruined and i want to cry. She says she doesn't think i am or trying and she knows they have great benefits for taking, but i still feel like the surprise would be ruined because in the back of her mind she will think something. I want to cry, maybe im overreacting but i would just love to cry and kick sand in my bf eyes. And as i typed this out my mom peered around at my laptop to see what i was doing.. i had to close it real quick so she didnt see the site/forum name. AHHHHHHH now im ready for a nap and food and just throw myself a pity party.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Okay ladies here's an update 

13 DPO now, BB's still sore maybe a little more veiny not too sure as I'm pretty translucent anyway lmao so sometimes new veins go unnoticed. 

I'm craving olives and sprite but only green olives! And I'm exhausted! I also have a headache. 

I've had some flutters and gurgles today, which sometimes accompany AF for me but have any of you experienced them with BFPs too? Also, I'm apparently "paler than normal" could this be a sign? 

CP is high and CM is alternating between wet and clear to creamy white and kind of stretchy...yum lmao

I'm probably getting a couple tests tonight, we'll see how it goes! Oh, I'm also burping like a sailor. 

Baby dust all around!
Xoxo
Jill


----------



## Querida87

pbmomma - symptoms sounding great! FX this is the real deal for you!

Nurse - I get that, in a way. My mom doesn't want me to have another now. She thinks the stuff I take is for cycle regulation instead of ttc and that we are using condoms. I want it to be a surprise, bc once it happens no one can really say anything about it and I can enjoy myself.

Mary - I have started using one and I see the difference in my chart already. Next cycle, I'll do vag temps, bc I'm a mouth breather and sometimes worry that my temps aren't accurate (and because I strongly believe the bum is for waste going OUT, and NOT for anything to go in, lol) I was planning on testing Friday if my temps stay up. Do you think I should wait longer? I'm doing a lot already to increase my chances. I take prenatals with DHA and folic acid, Conceive Easy pills, 2000mg EPO, 2000mg vit C, omega 3, and 1600mg vitex daily. I also have Fertili Tea, which I enjoy drinking once or twice a day. The plan is to regulate my cycle and boost my fertility. I may get products for fertile cm and egg health and have been considering soft cups and preseed. I don't want to go too crazy with it, I just want to get everything in as good of shape as possible as quickly as possible, and be prepared vitamins-wise when I get my bfp.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Thank you! Here's hoping. 

Nurse- totally understand! It's a very special thing, and you have it in your head about how you want to reveal it. My mom is quite wishy washy about my TTC. Ugh. People, lmao


----------



## NurseGinger

he apologized in the other room, and i started getting emotional. it just sucks. today i felt my cervix earlier (again i have NO idea why i do this, its different for a lot of people at times, i guess i find it so interesting about the way the body works) any who, i felt it and it felt low and firmish when i was sitting down, and when i laid down later on it felt high and soft. im curious if im doing this right LOL! THEN i decided to go on and find different meanings of the CP and the feel of it... i got mixed responses... I seriously need to quit finding reasons to google things. Im so nervous about this MD appointment tomorrow, i just have this strong sense that i am either A.) going to start my AF in the morning or B.) she is goign to say "welp you are not pregnant". I know i should be positive, but when you have the feeling its hard to see anything else, Kind of like preparing for the worse but hoping for the best.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Well I caved and tested. BFN :( :( BUT it is late a night and I'm not officially late yet. And it was a blue test. So I'm being optimistic...or trying to be...UGH! *silently throws fit*

xoxo 
Jill


----------



## NurseGinger

My bbs aren't even sore anymore at all. Still get cramps with back aches but that's about it. This is making me sad.


----------



## Querida87

Hang in there ladies! It's not over yet! Here's hoping we ALL get our :bfp: this cycle!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

OMG I can't wear half my tops and jackets and coats anymore, because my bb's are spilling out of my bra! They have seriously engorges over the last couple days to the point where they look and feel a cup size bigger and where when I'm braless they don't look or feel as saggy and jiggly as normal.. Weird bc That hasn't happened since I was preggers with my 6 year old. Ever..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Hang in there ladies! It's not over yet! Here's hoping we ALL get our :bfp: this cycle!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> OMG I can't wear half my tops and jackets and coats anymore, because my bb's are spilling out of my bra! They have seriously engorges over the last couple days to the point where they look and feel a cup size bigger and where when I'm braless they don't look or feel as saggy and jiggly as normal.. Weird bc That hasn't happened since I was preggers with my 6 year old. Ever..

You may be 4dpo today, which can def cause sore bbs. My bbs hurt so bad this cycle that I cant even stretch without it hurting! They usually do hurt quite bad from progesterone (ever since ive been looking for "symptoms") but this month is def worse. 
I cant say for sure that ur 4dpo just yet but so far these past 4 days are remaining just barely higher than the previous temps, u know? Hopefully it keeps going in an upward pattern for O or even just to confirm O! FX! You'll get a bfp by 12-14 days after ovulation almost definitely, esp with frer, so if no AF in the next 8 days or so, you could try testing again. Sometimes temps dont spike as high straight off of b/c so there is a chance ur 4dpo with just a very, very slight rise. Dont quote me yet tho! I will check on ur chart again tomorrow hun! 

Also, sore bbs are often a sign that you've o'ed, or O occurring now OR it could mean O is about to occur. Both estrogen and progesterone will make ur bbs sore at/around O but the big culprit is usual progesterone after O. I usually get sore bbs the day before I O and then they stay sore for my whole tww :-\ Its such a tease to me!! I never ever remember having sore bbs half of my cycle every month Before TTC, u know? I know its not in our heads when its a physical symptom but WHY didn't I notice before?! Lol! Like TTC isnt hard enough as it is!!
I'm crossing my fingers that the best scenario comes out of this long cycle for you as soon as possible! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> pbmomma - symptoms sounding great! FX this is the real deal for you!
> 
> Nurse - I get that, in a way. My mom doesn't want me to have another now. She thinks the stuff I take is for cycle regulation instead of ttc and that we are using condoms. I want it to be a surprise, bc once it happens no one can really say anything about it and I can enjoy myself.
> 
> Mary - I have started using one and I see the difference in my chart already. Next cycle, I'll do vag temps, bc I'm a mouth breather and sometimes worry that my temps aren't accurate (and because I strongly believe the bum is for waste going OUT, and NOT for anything to go in, lol) I was planning on testing Friday if my temps stay up. Do you think I should wait longer? I'm doing a lot already to increase my chances. I take prenatals with DHA and folic acid, Conceive Easy pills, 2000mg EPO, 2000mg vit C, omega 3, and 1600mg vitex daily. I also have Fertili Tea, which I enjoy drinking once or twice a day. The plan is to regulate my cycle and boost my fertility. I may get products for fertile cm and egg health and have been considering soft cups and preseed. I don't want to go too crazy with it, I just want to get everything in as good of shape as possible as quickly as possible, and be prepared vitamins-wise when I get my bfp.

I just realized I commented on ur chart again today for yesterday lol. So today, if the temp is a lil higher again, I think u Might be 5dpo. I may be able to tell better after seeing ur temp today :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my temp stayed high. I woke almost an hr early so it may actually be a tiny bit higher but I figured id keep it at 98.09 and see what tomorrow brings. FX super tight! If its still high tomorrow, I may actually start getting excited! Lol I haven't allowed myself to get my hopes up high this cycle since progesterone and HCG hormones have to mimic each other and always make me feel pregnant!! Grr! Lol. 
I'm going for my 7dpo bloods today. FF says I'm 8dpo but I have a feeling that i may have oed a day later so i wanted as accurate of results as possible so today will work perfectly. 
I haven't even thought about testing yet, until this moment...lol so I'm doing very good all the way around for at least the first half of my TWW :) Ill probably test tomorrow, 9dpo with an internet cheapie. I really will feel more blessed than ever to get my kitty AND a bfp for the holidays..id be amazed. I know i got a blessing so if i have to wait a bit longer for another one, I'm ok with that right now. 
Anywhoo, i cant wait to get ALL my blood results so we can resolve any other underlying fertility issues IF there's any found. I'm praying my tube is the one and only thing i have to battle! 

Have an absolutely wonderful day ladies! I'm a bit freaked right now... As most of u know, I live in NH and the Ebola Virus has now reached Boston, only 60 miles away! So many people up here travel there and back for work daily! Its very scary that a virus so serious is so close to home. Alls i keep worrying about is Aiden and school. Ugh!. Hopefully we won't be seeing ANY more outbreaks of it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, id also discard ur "fluke" high temp for CD15 because that may help FF detect a shift better. Sometimes we just have a few "out of place" temps that don't match most of the others and usually those temps are affected by outside factors. 
Also, switching to vaginal temping next cycle will def make a difference! It made a HUGE difference for Kenna (wishing) and quite a few others on here. FX and good luck! I keep refreshing ur chart waiting for todays temp! Lol. I want to know if ur 5 dpo or not so u know what's going on! FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, try removing both CD15 and CD22 temps. I do believe there's a chance ur 5dpo and although u may have missed bding wise this time around, it'll at least let u know what's going on. It is possible to conceive the day of the rise tho, just not as common. I have a feeling that if u discard those two temps, there's a chance ull get ch's today or tomorrow, making you 4-6dpo. Ur temps aren't dipping like they were all cycle and are now staying 97.4 and above and thats what's making me think there's a slight chance O was 5 days ago, which would explain sore bbs too. Again, I cant be sure or promise you that O has happened yet but either way, ur guna want to discard day 15 & 22 temps, as they're "out of place" compared to ur other temps and so when you do O, FFs software will manually put up ch's and confirm O for you...its nice they have software that can do all the work for us after we enter our info... Lol


----------



## NurseGinger

I think I'm going to try temping now. Woke up to bad news of a witch. Going to learn the ways. I don't know if it's right for me considering I wake up throughout the night etc.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> I think I'm going to try temping now. Woke up to bad news of a witch. Going to learn the ways. I don't know if it's right for me considering I wake up throughout the night etc.

I'm so sorry the witch got u :(.

Temping is DEF worth a shot! Temping is the only way you can confirm O and know for sure when to expect AF and such. It really teaches you SO much about your body! As long as u can get at least a 3hr block of sleep, ull be just fine and alot of times u can still see a shift even with inconsistent sleep patterns. I usually set my alarm to 5a.m, one cycle even 430, that way if I happen to wake early without an alarm, I am all set to temp still but I always have my alarm set for my temping time regardless because sleeping in later affects it like crazy for me. You can skip the days of AF if you choose to and it wont affect ur chart. I take my temp by mouth sometimes during AF and then vaginally the rest of my cycle. With waking alot, it'd be easier to read ur temps when taken vaginally since open mouth breathing and such wont affect it on top of sleep patterns. Hope this helped some and if u need any tips, let me know! :) Yay, now ill have another new chart to stalk!! :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

Is there a thermometer i should use that you suggest? one I can purchase at a Walmart or something since that is down the road from me. I had no idea about taking it vaginally! that makes perfect sense tho, i do sleep with my mouth open sometimes, and i do get a good 3 hour block in my sleeps. So would me setting it early, taking it and falling back asleep affect it?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

NurseGinger, try to get a basal body thermometer as it is most accurate. You fan set your alarm a but earlier than normal waking time, take your temp and then sleep again. I started temping for the 1st time on the same cycle I got my BFP. I used a normal thermometer and took temps orally. If I didn't get my BFP I would have gotten a proper thermometer and temp vaginally.

So maybe you can do it the best way from get go. Also it was way less stress during the tww (I still stressed a bit) because the temps kept me busy and it was quite fun to watch the lines move on Fertility Friend :)

I'm really sorry that the witch got you! :hugs: Fx for your next cycle and remember to put a link to your chart in your signature (if you want) as we love obsessing :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, I'm anxiously awaiting to see if ur chart gives u c/hs by discarding those two high out of place temps. If ur temp continues to stay up and not dip, FF may be able to detect a slight shift today or tomo. Sorry, I'm so excited to see if this finally brings CHs or what! I looked at the FF gallery and alot if women off of b/c have slow rising charts so its possible. 

And yes, nurseginger, just a reg WalMart or rite aid BBT is great! They're in the "baby making" isle, usually. I get mine from rite it and I love them :). Good luck! Cant wait to stalk ur temps! :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

WunnaBubba2 said:


> NurseGinger, try to get a basal body thermometer as it is most accurate. You fan set your alarm a but earlier than normal waking time, take your temp and then sleep again. I started temping for the 1st time on the same cycle I got my BFP. I used a normal thermometer and took temps orally. If I didn't get my BFP I would have gotten a proper thermometer and temp vaginally.
> 
> So maybe you can do it the best way from get go. Also it was way less stress during the tww (I still stressed a bit) because the temps kept me busy and it was quite fun to watch the lines move on Fertility Friend :)
> 
> I'm really sorry that the witch got you! :hugs: Fx for your next cycle and remember to put a link to your chart in your signature (if you want) as we love obsessing :haha:




aidensmommy1 said:


> Querida, I'm anxiously awaiting to see if ur chart gives u c/hs by discarding those two high out of place temps. If ur temp continues to stay up and not dip, FF may be able to detect a slight shift today or tomo. Sorry, I'm so excited to see if this finally brings CHs or what! I looked at the FF gallery and alot if women off of b/c have slow rising charts so its possible.
> 
> And yes, nurseginger, just a reg WalMart or rite aid BBT is great! They're in the "baby making" isle, usually. I get mine from rite it and I love them :). Good luck! Cant wait to stalk ur temps! :haha:

Thank you all for the help, i have had a poop morning already! Woke up to AF, Had a MD appt about 45 mins away, fasted all night and morning only to get there and tell me they dont accept my insurance carrier anymore, leave the place flustered and a car runs a stop sign. They didnt even look or attempt to stop old bat just ran it... thank goodness i was paying attention! get to my exit, almost home and this guy pulls out right in front of me, he saw me coming!!! im inches away and he just goes.. SERIOUSLY!? jerk! once again i am happy i was paying attention. I get home and decided ill do a test just because i wanted something other than this witch to tell me it didnt happen again, and of course BFN. I was limiting my caffeine intake due to my TTC, but today i said "im going to rebel it out and have 2 big cups!!!" Guess ill leave in a bit to go to walmart, my app i have on my phone shows ill ovulate on the 16th, and AF to arrive again on the 30th. maybe there is still hope for December? I think January i might take a break and try again feb if i continue to get it BFN at the end of the month (still temping throughout Jan tho!) My obgyn appt is Feb 9th (earliest they had). Ill just relax this time. my bf works long long days, and he was off the last 5 days, it was so nice because he helped keep me entertained and mind off some of the TWW. I wish he would have 2 weeks off during my next TWW LOL. FX for next time! if at first you dont succeed, TRY TRY AGAIN! took my sister 6 months to get pregnant from not trying/not preventing, so im still hopeful.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry nurseginger, I certainly feel you on how ur feeling! :( ugh! I hate it, month after month. *sigh*. I hope u feel better soon! And that really, really stinks about your insurance. Lots of hugs your way! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still haven't even used a cheapie HPT! So proud! (only 8dpo...LoL) :rofl:

I'm hoping my temp is still either the same range or back up to 98.2 or above tomorrow a.m and then maybe ill get my hopes up a lil :). Or a nice dip with a nice rise back up would be ok too..Fx! But ill def try a FRER then day after tomorrow if my temps still look good. Ill more than likely break and try a internet strip tomorrow tho...cant resist! :haha:. I actually haven't thought about POAS much until today and usually im dying to test. This TWW has been the easiest for me yet, sanity wise...knock on wood! I keep wondering if I have a cyst again and will get AF earlier or later again because of it but HOPEFULLY the strangely early AF last cycle was the cyst "dissolving". I have to call for a repeat U/S for the follicular phase next cycle to make sure its truly just an ovulatory cyst. Here's to hoping! 
Come On Christmas BFP's!!! 
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## pitbullmomma

Ugh, Ginger I'm sorry! Stupid witch!! I'm supposed to get her today, I think maybe I scared her off with wearing white underwear and a white sweater dress. Stay back!

I think, IF I'm not preggo this time,'I'm going to finally buckle down and chart. But here's hoping I am! Ugh. 

Have a great day ladies!! Baby dust all around!


----------



## Querida87

Mary - sorry! I've had a busy day. I took your advice and discarded the two highs and we will see what tomorrow brings.

Nurse - so sorry to hear you're out, but so proud of your strong spirit and determination! FX for next cycle! BTW, if it had been me flustered, I would have hit at least one of those rude ppl.

I am braless in front of a guy friend for the first time since I was an A cup. The firmness has made them perkier too. As long as he doesn't stare and see how my itchy tingly nips stand at attention I doubt he'll notice, ESP. since he's video chatting with a girl and just took his chat into the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## NurseGinger

so let me tell you, i went to:
Walmart
Rite-Aide
Walgreens

Neither of these had those thermometers... i looked in the baby making isle, baby isle, and reg. pharmacy isle where it would have plain thermometers in all three stores and nothing. The lady at Walgreen pharmacy had no idea what i was talking about, even tho i saw it on their websites. I gave up and went home :(


----------



## Querida87

You can order it for site to store delivery and pay and pick up at your local Walmart, or you can order on Amazon like I did. They don't have them anywhere around here either.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, it really looks like you oed now. I believe your 6dpo, as ur temp has remained higher than the rest the past 6 days. It just looks like a slow rise, which is actually common for women straight off b/c. FF probably isn't picking up on it because its not as much of a rise as they are looking for but I believe your cover line is 97.2 and the last 6 days its been more at 97.4. I see you bd'ed the day of the slight rise so there's still a chance the egg may have still been awaiting. Good luck! (obv I cant be 100% sure but with my experience charting and the fact that ur temp has remained .2 higher than ur coverline for 6 days makes me believe O has passed, which explains the sore bbs!) Still, if u notice any fertile CM, BD just incase I'm wrong. I believe u could test in 4-6 days. Lots of dust!
Also my nips itch and burn every cycle. Doesn't it drive u nuts?! I know it does me! Ill be ok with it when it ends in a BFP of course tho! Progesterone mimics the pregnancy hormone like crazy so many women get the same symptoms the cycle of their BFP as they do a non-BFP cycle....like waiting two weeks to test isn't hard enough as it is! I always wonder if ill feel the same as I usually do or if ill feel less symptoms or more symptoms when I finally get my BFP. With my chemical, I wasn't symptom spotting AS much and didn't notice much different and with aiden I wasn't symptom spotting at all so I didn't notice anything. This time ill know! Lol :haha: Again, good luck! Maybe ill look into some natural remedies for our itchy/sore nips! Ill let u know if I find anything that helps. Idk why ive never looked before!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks Mary. I am cautiously excited now. As for the bd, we usually do it once a day to every other day, I just forget to mark it on FF half the time, esp pm when I go to bed shortly afterwards. I have a HORRIBLE memory. Do your breasts ever grow fuller and firmer during your normal cycles? Mine NEVER have, except when pregnant or b/f so it's weird for me. It kinda makes me mad bc they were already heavy, but now they're more heavy and my bf love it. He doesn't have to carry the extra weight all day long that's pulling on his neck and shoulders and I find it annoying all of a sudden to CONSTANTLY be told how he loves my new bb's, ESP knowing they won't be that way forever and I wouldn't want them to be anyways..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Thanks Mary. I am cautiously excited now. As for the bd, we usually do it once a day to every other day, I just forget to mark it on FF half the time, esp pm when I go to bed shortly afterwards. I have a HORRIBLE memory. Do your breasts ever grow fuller and firmer during your normal cycles? Mine NEVER have, except when pregnant or b/f so it's weird for me. It kinda makes me mad bc they were already heavy, but now they're more heavy and my bf love it. He doesn't have to carry the extra weight all day long that's pulling on his neck and shoulders and I find it annoying all of a sudden to CONSTANTLY be told how he loves my new bb's, ESP knowing they won't be that way forever and I wouldn't want them to be anyways..

lol this just made me LOL about your boobs. I have no bbs so I completely understand what u mean about them not being like that forever. I WISH I was able to keep my bbs after having aiden! Lol. 

And yea, my bbs get very firm and def a little bigger every cycle until AF shows and then they go back to normal. It hurts and it drives me mad. I am a very small cup size so I notice changes easily but the weird thing is is I didn't get sore bbs, or notice them anyway until after my early m/c and now they're sore every cycle. My OB said breasts can change from month to month after ovulation. There's so much more to our bodies than they ever taught us in high school! lol. There's so much I've learned since TTC, things that I never thought id have to or want to know..lol :haha:
I hope I'm right and O has occurred and hopefully you'll get a bfp in 5 days or so! :) FX!! Now that I know u Bd'ed more than that, I DEF think u have a great chance BUT keep bding JUST incase I'm wrong! I don't want to ruin your chances if I happen to be wrong. If I'm right and you have a healthy LP, AF would be due in 7-9 days because a healthy LP is usually 12-15 days long. I wanted to help you estimate whether your late for AF or not later on in the TWW. Ill keep watching ur chart :) Good luck!!
:dust:

I make so many typos! I always have to read it over after and edit something! Lol


----------



## NurseGinger

Ordered a Digital Basal Thermometer from FairHaven, received really good reviews and was like $8.95 with free shipping. should be here in 2-6 days hopefully. I look forward to my charts being stalked ;) I feel im starting too late on this cycle with temping but ill at least get something for this cycle to compare my others if i do not get my BFP on the 30th. FX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

NurseGinger, I dont think it will be too late for you to start... My 1st and only charting attempt I impulsively started temping on cd 12 in time to catch ovulation on cd 16 :)

I'm sure you'll be fine - FX 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## starryjune

Hi all, just wanted to stop by and wish you all a wonderful holiday season - :dust: to those TTC and healthy energy to those who got their BFPs or are taking a break. I am 5DPO but there's not really a chance this month - hubby and I did the BD the night before I went out of town, and FF and OPK predicts I ovulated 4 days later, maybe close to 5. That would have to be one determined sperm!! But yeah, no hopes for this month and it's fine. We are NTNP for a while because my bipolar highs and lows were out of control so I went back on meds a few weeks ago. Feeling much better and survived (actually basically enjoyed) a week back where I grew up to visit friends and my crazy family :wacko:

How are you all doing? Any news since a month ago??


----------



## Querida87

Mary - I sure hope so! We both deserve our good news. As to the bd, that can't be affected by advice, unless it's an ob telling me to be careful for a good reason; otherwise it will always be business as usual. My man does so much for me that I'm happy to do whatever I can, even if it inconveniences me, to keep him happy. Last night, we bd even though my right shoulder hurt like I'd pulled a muscle and I couldn't use my right arm at all or even move my neck much. (Idk why that happened as I did nothing to strain it and the pain sprang up out of the blue when I was relaxing and watching youtube costume makeup tutorials. lol)


----------



## Querida87

June - I'm glad to hear from you and know you are doing well. Did you know that if you do get a bfp this month, it will likely be a girl, as girl sperm swim slower than boy sperm, but are stronger and live longer? Even if it isn't your month, you seem to be content and in control and I love that for you! I'm still waiting for something to happen one way or another, but cautiously optimistic that I'm around 6dpo (not 100% sure, but pretty darn sure that I didn't o when I thought I did)


----------



## NurseGinger

I was going through my wallet and found 2 old gift cards to walmart (1-2 years old) and still had a little money on it. My first thought was "ohhhhh i can restock my tests!" its the little things in life i get so excited about! hahahah


----------



## Querida87

Nurse - I would love to find some money, esp. around Christmastime!! lol BUY AND :test:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay querida, ur temp is still up! Def can test in 3-6 days. That should make you 10-13 dpo and many women can get bfps by then with frer. FX FX! 
Also, maybe try removing one more temp on CD26 because that ones a lil out of place as well compared to the rest. I really feel like FF should give u c/hs but its probably waiting til they feel more sure about O before they put them up, u know? I really hope I have ur O day right so u can start testing soon :)


----------



## Wishing1010

June, I have seen ladies get BFP in similar situations! :)

Nurse, that is awesome, a little blessing so you can be a POAS more!

Brianna, I like the way your chart is looking, fx!


----------



## mdscpa

FX to you Mary and Brianna.... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

Wishing1010 said:


> June, I have seen ladies get BFP in similar situations! :)
> 
> Nurse, that is awesome, a little blessing so you can be a POAS more!
> 
> Brianna, I like the way your chart is looking, fx!

I would be SHOCKED... but would make this Christmas the best ever and a nice ending to a somewhat crappy year. But honestly I am OK with it not happening for a while... enjoying my glass of wine at night at least unless things seem too questionable. For now I am just 6DPO and only "symptoms" are like some I had last month, aka, PMS. My temps are way high but I think that's just because last week I was where the climate was super cold - since yesterday I have been back in my mild 60s California.


----------



## Querida87

I need help!! I took an hpt this morning at 4:30 (scary zombie dream woke me and I had to pee bad) and I *thought* I saw something, but I went back to sleep nad it dried neg. I took another with TMU and took an opk as well, just for shit and giggles. I really think I saw a shadow of pink on the hpt, but the opk is really throwing me for a loop (although it has dried lighter since the pic). Pics were taken in time frame.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6









untitled (2).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 12









untitled (3).jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## melewen

Querida I don't see anything on the hpt but I'm not a good "squinter" :) that OPK is definitely quite dark! But I've read you would get a bfp before a +OPK to use as a hpt. How many dpo do you think you are? Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!

AFM been working hard to raise my bbt this cycle (think low thyroid and crap metabolism are screwing up my hormones so trying to fix those!) and just got my CH today... Coverline is a full .25 above where it has always been before!!! And that's after I adjusted a few temps I took over the holiday that were super high.. They were at least 1.5 hours after my normal time and they gave me a coverline of 97.4 which is just craziness! I'd love it though :) 3 dpo over here, just biding my time, trying not to think of any symptoms and not planning to test until I truly miss AF. Unfortunately I feel like I've nailed my subtle pms symptoms to the day, so I probably won't get to live in that fantasy world for long! But at least my temps are rising :) and we got a high score on BD from FF! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well done on that bd schedule, Cheryl! That is quite something :)
I mean with all that there had to have been a whole country of sperm waiting for that egg :dance:

Cannot wait to see the rest of your tww unfold!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

My basal Thermometer should be here Monday! so exciting to start learning more about my body. Hope everyone is doing okay today! :) its been so nasty and raining all day.


----------



## Jrepp

Currently at the hospital getting some iv rehydration. Haven't keot anything down in days and almost passed out at work.


----------



## Querida87

Jess - sorry to hear that!! Hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

This is MUCH easier to see IRL and seems pinkish to me, and to my friend who sees it clearly and didn't even know it was a pregnancy test I showed him!! I REALLY hope to see a stronger line in the AM!! I'm afraid to tell my bf in case it's a nasty evap! But I've never had an evap on these tests and it's from the same batch as the rest. Do you see it???
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## NurseGinger

Querida87 said:


> This is MUCH easier to see IRL and seems pinkish to me, and to my friend who sees it clearly and didn't even know it was a pregnancy test I showed him!! I REALLY hope to see a stronger line in the AM!! I'm afraid to tell my bf in case it's a nasty evap! But I've never had an evap on these tests and it's from the same batch as the rest. Do you see it???

I barely see something when i squint, when i push my computer screen back a little, i can see it a smidge better! FX TO YOU!!! LET US KNOW IN AM WHAT YOU GET AGAIN!!!


----------



## Querida87

It's much clearer IRL, so I am going to bed early so I can wake up faster. lol I never expected my guy friend to be the first to know, but I'm glad my bf wasn't here, JIC it's an evap and not the start of a nice pretty pink line.


----------



## babybagushski

im Back ladies, just started the dreaded TWW once again!!! I want to wait till AF is due to test but of course (as with every cycle) my POAS addiction will kick in and I will start at 10dpo lol. 


QUE thats so exciting I have my FX crossed for you!!!


:dust:


----------



## Querida87

Thanks Ski! Same for you! I can't wait to start squinting at your tests with you!!


----------



## melewen

Querida I think I see it when I keep my phone at like regular distance.. Lol, instead of up at my eye like a microscope! Can't wait to see more... Try taking a shot in natural light and tap your finger where the line is, that will help focus right there too! FX!!


----------



## Querida87

Update: I got another almost positive opk this morning and a shadow pinkish line on the FMU test and on a SMU test three hours later, but neither is really showing up on camera. They are visible IRL, though lighter than yest. My theory is that it showed so well because I was a little dehydrated. But then I drank two water bottles before bed and only had a 4 hour hold for FMU and a three hour hold for SMU which is why today's lines are so light. Hoping for a darker line in the am.


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess keep us updated! Hope you are feeling better! Have been mia for awhile. We traveled last week to see our families and stayed busy visiting. Finally got my Christmas tree up last night! Since we are ntnp again this cycle I don't have any ttc updates. I think I may be ovulating today or tomorrow based on cm changes. Not telling dh that though so he doesn't feel pressured to bd. I haven't mentioned cd or anything to him this cycle, so hopefully he will be ready to try next cycle. We are going to be attending an information meeting next month with an adoption agency that works with placing kids from cps who have had parental rights terminated. So hopefully we will get some good info and we can get the ball rolling soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you are doing okay Froggy! :hugs: 
I'll keep my fx for you this cycle anyways and hope you'll get that BFP! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

So I got bored this morning and forced my dog into a photo shoot! Lol


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## Jrepp

Your dog is so cute! Maybe without the focus your bfp will come when you least expect it. I'm glad that your are figuring out the adoption thing too. I know how much you have been looking into that.

I wound up being in the er for 4 hours last night getting iv fluid and antinausea medication. I woke up feeling like death but once I got the meds in my system I felt better for a bit. When the meds wear off I get really bad again. Hopefully only 6 weeks of this left, but if it means a happy healthy baby I wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## babybagushski

QUE your results sound so promising ive really got my fx for you and the rest of you ladies!!!

Ill post a pic of my test on the 15th, CANT WAIT eeeekkkk lol


----------



## A1983

Ohhh jrepp poor you. Did they have any advice? They should keep you in longer like they did Kate M! You're clearly have a very strong pregnancy


----------



## pitbullmomma

Well ladies, AF showed this morning at about 6 am. Woo...note my sarcasm. At least now I'll definitely start temping and stop relying on wonky cycles. Also, I'll be able to drink my way through Christmas, lmao. 

Hope everyone is well! Crossing my fingers for you all. Here's some baby dust your way! 

....now to figure out this temp situation. 

xoxo
Jill


----------



## Jrepp

A1983 said:


> Ohhh jrepp poor you. Did they have any advice? They should keep you in longer like they did Kate M! You're clearly have a very strong pregnancy

Their advice was medication, small sips and small frequent meals. The meds seem to be helping a bit. I would say about 75% relief


----------



## NurseGinger

Querida87 said:


> This is MUCH easier to see IRL and seems pinkish to me, and to my friend who sees it clearly and didn't even know it was a pregnancy test I showed him!! I REALLY hope to see a stronger line in the AM!! I'm afraid to tell my bf in case it's a nasty evap! But I've never had an evap on these tests and it's from the same batch as the rest. Do you see it???




pitbullmomma said:


> Well ladies, AF showed this morning at about 6 am. Woo...note my sarcasm. At least now I'll definitely start temping and stop relying on wonky cycles. Also, I'll be able to drink my way through Christmas, lmao.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Crossing my fingers for you all. Here's some baby dust your way!
> 
> ....now to figure out this temp situation.
> 
> xoxo
> Jill

I started temping today! I hope it worked, i kept waking up throughout the night
fell asleep early so i would get a good amount of sleep, english bulldog furbaby (George) decided every hour on the hour he wanted to play and jump around.... 3am hit and bf alarm went off for work, 4am hit and he kept texting me along with George wouldnt leave me alone, finally i slept by like 5 and alarm off at 8 and said "screw this im just going to temp because i cant do any later since they have to be the same time each day or around it". I set up my chart on fertility friend and it even has an app i downloaded for my phone so i can hurry and set the temp on and go back to sleep! FX this works for us!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad that the meds help some, Jess :)

Sorry for AF Jill :nope: She really is a witch!! FX for your next cycle :dust:

:yipee: Looking forward to stalk your chart NurseGinger. I think the 1st few times you might wake up early etc because of excitement but I'm sure you'll do just fine!


----------



## NurseGinger

It was definitely excitement mixed in there also because every time i woke up i checked my phone! LMAO... i had everything from the thermometer, the instructions for the thermometer in case of emergencies and my phone all under my pillow. come on this month!! mama needs a baybayyyyy!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was like that too. Also I think in the beginning you worry about getting enough sleep to temp and then I would wake up before my alarm as to not miss anything haha. I only got to temp the 1 cycle and I think it would have calmed if I had to go at it longer.

Fx you'll also only need it this once :)


----------



## NurseGinger

i hope its just this time i need too, i am new to charting so i am dependent on you to help me read this! Ringing in the new year with a fantastic surprise would be wonderful. I already have ways to tell my family and bf, now i just need to BFP to do these surprises. I am trying to be less stressed about it also, but it can be hard. all the "what ifs" pop up.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just remember that you try not to look at one temp at a time but at the bigure picture. That was the advice I got as well :)

The ladies on here are great and those who've been temping a bit longer will def give you advice :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

I cant tell you how proud i am of my first temp... i feel pathetic. I look at my chart and think "yeah, thats my temp... look at that badass temp there" I need help HAHA


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No you don't... I was like that as well :rofl: 
I logged on the morning and was like "what is that there ladies? Is that a blue dot on my ovulation chart?" :rofl:


----------



## NurseGinger

"Keep calm, im temping!!!!!!! oh you dont know what temping is? hm amateur...." :happydance::haha::loopy::rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: TOO funny!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, nurse ginger! Excited to stalk your chart!!

Sorry about AF pitbullmomma, fx this is the sticky cycle!


----------



## laurac1988

I keep meaning to temp but I just caaaaant be bothered. 
I probably will my first clomid cycle so I can confirm ovulatiom.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It took some convincing for me to start as well Laura, but these ladies can be persistant :)

FX and lots of :dust: for your current cycle


----------



## cutieq

I'm only temping to confirm O so I can start my prometrium, but I admit I was a giddy little girl waking up to temp this morning. I overslept so I had to adjust the temp - I'm off to a great start. I O'd early last month so want to confirm. Hopefully I can only temp for 10 or so days and then it's back to sleeping in.


----------



## Wishing1010

I temped from January until BFP religiously. It really needed to be done with my wacky cycles! I would have thought I never o'ed on my own had I not temped.


----------



## Querida87

Hi ladies! I have been gone all day so I haven't had time to check in. I took my last 10miu this morning, but I wish I'd saved it, as I knew beforehand that I hadn't had a long enough hold (6 hours sleep total up to pee twice) Now I won't bother to test again unless my temps are still up and rising Tues.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay! Chart is looking stable, Brianna!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

cutieq said:


> i'm only temping to confirm o so i can start my prometrium, but i admit i was a giddy little girl waking up to temp this morning. I overslept so i had to adjust the temp - i'm off to a great start. I o'd early last month so want to confirm. Hopefully i can only temp for 10 or so days and then it's back to sleeping in.

oh. My. Gosh. Your avatar is hilarious! I love it!


----------



## Querida87

Wishing1010 said:


> Yay! Chart is looking stable, Brianna!!!

Thanks! It certainly has me excited, along with the two shadow line tests I already got. But since I'm out of sensitive tests I just have to suck it up and wait. Feeling pretty hopeful though. My bf is convinced that I am pregnant and am pretending not to be so I can stage a perfect announcement. lol Wish that were true, hope it will be soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm no expert (I feel like I have to say that :haha: ) but Brianna it looks to me as if you ovulated as well and that FF is just unsure of where to put the crosshairs.

If I had to guess I would say 9dpo. Fx for your BFP soon
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies, today is 17dpo-i ALWAYS start af 14 or 16 dpo...never ever different. The only time I got to 17dpo and still guessing was with my first bfp. I've had cramping for 2 days too..so last night I kept waking up nervous (anyone else do that? It's sooo annoying) and this morning still no af. Went for a wee, tested...as colour was going up strip I wiped..'oh b*****' ..afs arrived. I've hated this month! I've been sick so thought I was in with a chance, now late for the first time ever and 17 days is a long tww! Stress never affects my cycles btw. And tomorrow I've got my day 3 blood test so I hope it's not too early. Ill be day 2 which is fine but it'll be officially 24 hours. Feel so tired and miserable today. And let down.

Wunnababy-your bfp on your temping and opk cycle-did it show you had been dtd on the wrong days the previous cycles?

Good luck to those still in the tww and here's to the next cycle for the rest of us!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for :af: A1983...... FX on your next cycle and may you have a new year :bfp:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 said:


> Hi ladies, today is 17dpo-i ALWAYS start af 14 or 16 dpo...never ever different. The only time I got to 17dpo and still guessing was with my first bfp. I've had cramping for 2 days too..so last night I kept waking up nervous (anyone else do that? It's sooo annoying) and this morning still no af. Went for a wee, tested...as colour was going up strip I wiped..'oh b*****' ..afs arrived. I've hated this month! I've been sick so thought I was in with a chance, now late for the first time ever and 17 days is a long tww! Stress never affects my cycles btw. And tomorrow I've got my day 3 blood test so I hope it's not too early. Ill be day 2 which is fine but it'll be officially 24 hours. Feel so tired and miserable today. And let down.
> 
> Wunnababy-your bfp on your temping and opk cycle-did it show you had been dtd on the wrong days the previous cycles?
> 
> Good luck to those still in the tww and here's to the next cycle for the rest of us!

Ah I'm so sorry af got you and that she was so mean in getting your hopes up :hugs: :nope:

I never had any good ewcm, mine was like thin creamy cm. The only time I had ewcm was 1st cycle off of bc and my BFP cycle because I took Vit C and EPO.

I used opks and temping to confirm o and I'm pretty sure if I didn't I would still be trying as I believe that I missed o my previous cycles due to not really knowing when I o'd.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry for AF A1983, I hope this is the lucky cycle!


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies :-( 

So Wunna, your ov dates fell on different days each month? Ie previous months do you still think you were dtd around ov? Or should I say did your opk show you you'd been timing wrong in the past?

Yeah im taking omega 3 (does same as epo I believe for ewcm) and vit c and lots of water


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry to those of you who've just gotten AF. Fingers crossed this is the cycle for you. 

Welcome back Dani. It's good to see you back on here. 

AFM: this morning sickness shit is real! I always thought just a bit of nausea in the morning.....easy peazy. Of course I had to be taught a lesson and get the kind of morning sickness that sticks around all day and makes your stomach reject anything that goes in to it. The meds help for about 3 hours after the 30 minutes to kick in. It leaves a gap of about 2.5 hours in which I vomit and am so nauseated I can't even get up and move around. I tried to stay awake long enough to take my last pill of the day last night, but fell asleep and woke up 2 hours later vomiting! I am going to talk to the ob person tomorrow because I'll be out of Zofran and can barely function on the Zofran.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry, Jess! That's so crazy! Mine has been occurring all throughout the day the past few days. Even had to wake up in the middle of the night to throw up. Fx this passes soon!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 said:


> Thanks ladies :-(
> 
> So Wunna, your ov dates fell on different days each month? Ie previous months do you still think you were dtd around ov? Or should I say did your opk show you you'd been timing wrong in the past?
> 
> Yeah im taking omega 3 (does same as epo I believe for ewcm) and vit c and lots of water

Keep up with the water and natural vitamins. That was my motto as well :)

I came off bc in April and my average cycle kept varying between shortest 23 days and longest 32 days I think. So each cycle that the "average cycle length" changed the app on my phone changed my ovulation date and the fertile period. So looking back I think I was going off of guess work.

Plus dh was NTNP and I was secretly trying very hard haha: ) so I could not get every other day bd etc. I had to be good with my timing.

I am now a firm believer in using opks (from cd 10 if your cycle is not too long) and then using temping to confirm O

:dust: :dust: :dust:



Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry to those of you who've just gotten AF. Fingers crossed this is the cycle for you.
> 
> Welcome back Dani. It's good to see you back on here.
> 
> AFM: this morning sickness shit is real! I always thought just a bit of nausea in the morning.....easy peazy. Of course I had to be taught a lesson and get the kind of morning sickness that sticks around all day and makes your stomach reject anything that goes in to it. The meds help for about 3 hours after the 30 minutes to kick in. It leaves a gap of about 2.5 hours in which I vomit and am so nauseated I can't even get up and move around. I tried to stay awake long enough to take my last pill of the day last night, but fell asleep and woke up 2 hours later vomiting! I am going to talk to the ob person tomorrow because I'll be out of Zofran and can barely function on the Zofran.

I'm so sorry that you are taking such a beating. Mine feels like it has picked up the past 3 days so I'm going to consider asking dr for something as well. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Damn Jess! That's awful. Maybe you have what Kate Middleton had, where she was raucously sick for the whole first trimester. Yuck :(

AFM 6 dpo and just hanging out patiently over here! Not testing til I miss AF and not planning on temping much more so I'm quite boring

Pamela I am dying over your avatar!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

AF has left the building (FINALLY)! Going to buy OPKs today since i was told they are awesome, a little worried i might be confused with them. Not doing bulk unless i get a BFN again, so what OPKs should i get that you all recommend?? Closest store to me is Walmart.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies. I know ive been MIA for a few days. I'm trying to take it VERY easy in the TTC world. 
I believe AF is starting and will probably be in full force by tomorrow, or later today and if its today, my LP is def messed up lately. So far its just spotting so hopefully I spot until tomorrow for my usual 13 day LP. I may start taking B-6 again to help my LP again. 
I wanted to check in and let u ladies know that I am here and ill be checking in and temping...i just may not be on every day. The holidays are still keeping me very busy so thats been much help. I guess we'll see if 21 will be my lucky cycle! #21 has always been a lucky number for me...lets see if it happens to be again :) FX for a soon to be *sticky* bun in my oven! Hehe 

:dust:

Jess, I hope u feel better!!

Nurseginger, sorry to see AF showed but glad to see you temping! It'll def help a ton! If u use the opks, it'll help u predict O a lil ahead of time but you'll know to keep BDing until you see THREE temps that are higher than the previous temps and FF will give u red crosshairs to confirm O :). Just know that it's best to BD before ur OPK is even positive because the sperm needs time to reach the egg and some women, like myself, tend to O the same day as a positive opk or the very day after. I usually just start bding every other day or so about 5 days before I even expect to see a pos OPK since you can O early or O late, u know? I hope ur first cycle charting helps u tons and I wish u lots of luck & dust!!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I dont know the brands that you guys get NurseGinger but I'm sure the other ladies that know Wallmart can help.

Also post pics of your tests so that we can help you predict ovulation :)
Try and get enough to be able to use them twice a day so that you do not miss your surge! FX for you hun I'm sure that when you have all the tools together you'll get that BFP real soon. Oh just remember oh's tool also :rofl:

FX Cheryl I really hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Chart is looking stable, Brianna!!!
> 
> Thanks! It certainly has me excited, along with the two shadow line tests I already got. But since I'm out of sensitive tests I just have to suck it up and wait. Feeling pretty hopeful though. My bf is convinced that I am pregnant and am pretending not to be so I can stage a perfect announcement. lol Wish that were true, hope it will be soon.Click to expand...

FX!!! I def believe ur 9dpo...dono why FF isn't catching it! Maybe cuz of the early pos opk earlier in ur cycle...? Who knows! But I still feel u should either be able to get a BFP in 1-4 days or AF should be due in 4-6 days (depending on how long ur LP is but hopefully u just get a bfp instead!) FX for you! Ill be stalking! Good luck hun!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> It took some convincing for me to start as well Laura, but these ladies can be persistant :)
> 
> FX and lots of :dust: for your current cycle

LOL! We sure can be! Especially with temping, as it seriously can make all the difference in the world TTC!! I'm SOO glad It helped you ur first cycle trying! Woohooo! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I believe it wasn't just the temping that helped, it was you ladies as well :hugs: 
The support and love here is really just amazing.

Had an abdominal u/s today at our local GP's office. He has an oldish machine so I could not get photos. We however saw the heart beat and baby did a back flip and legs were kicking as well. When I saw that first jump it was unlike anything I have ever felt before. It was like my whole life changed in that very second.

I wanted to share the joy with you ladies and also wanted to say that I wish and pray for this hapiness to be bestowed on all of you lovely ladies!!!! I have you all in my prayers and cannot wait for your BFP's!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I believe it wasn't just the temping that helped, it was you ladies as well :hugs:
> The support and love here is really just amazing.
> 
> Had an abdominal u/s today at our local GP's office. He has an oldish machine so I could not get photos. We however saw the heart beat and baby did a back flip and legs were kicking as well. When I saw that first jump it was unlike anything I have ever felt before. It was like my whole life changed in that very second.
> 
> I wanted to share the joy with you ladies and also wanted to say that I wish and pray for this hapiness to be bestowed on all of you lovely ladies!!!! I have you all in my prayers and cannot wait for your BFP's!!!! :hugs:

That feeling truly cannot be any better and heartwarming! When I saw Aiden at my 12wk scan, I couldn't believe what I was ALREADY seeing!! Its amazing how quickly they grow in there! I couldn't believe the head and the hands and just in total how big aiden already was at that point! It def is reassuring and that was the point when I truly was like "OMG, IM REALLY HAVING A BABY!!!!!" :haha: :) I'm so happy for u! I can't wait until my dh can experience that feeling with me . It'll happen, I know it will! FX!!


----------



## NurseGinger

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I believe it wasn't just the temping that helped, it was you ladies as well :hugs:
> The support and love here is really just amazing.
> 
> Had an abdominal u/s today at our local GP's office. He has an oldish machine so I could not get photos. We however saw the heart beat and baby did a back flip and legs were kicking as well. When I saw that first jump it was unlike anything I have ever felt before. It was like my whole life changed in that very second.
> 
> I wanted to share the joy with you ladies and also wanted to say that I wish and pray for this hapiness to be bestowed on all of you lovely ladies!!!! I have you all in my prayers and cannot wait for your BFP's!!!! :hugs:

I love hearing this :) i look forward to when its my time to experience this. I agree, you ladies have been phenomenal on keeping my head high when i see a BFN, the advice, encouragement, support is unreal. Im so happy i stopped lurking and decided to join. Its just great. Its kind of like a family, so when i learn you all get a BFP i get giddy!! i hope to see updates like this one more from everyone


----------



## Querida87

Kinda crampy since yesterday evening, but I had an upset stomach. I know I keep saying I'm getting sick, but this time I'm certain I'm catching something, my throat hurts, I'm congested, and I'm irregular. I haven't gotten bronchitis yet, though I know my sinuses are acting up. I think the vitamin C has ben helping, so hopefully the mucinex I'm about to go pick up will take care of the congestion and the irregularity and cramps might be from yesterday's lunch.. Feeling positive and hopeful. Now I'm off to the hospital to translate.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm sorry that you are not feeling well Brianna. Feel better soon!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Damn Jess! That's awful. Maybe you have what Kate Middleton had, where she was raucously sick for the whole first trimester. Yuck :(
> 
> AFM 6 dpo and just hanging out patiently over here! Not testing til I miss AF and not planning on temping much more so I'm quite boring
> 
> Pamela I am dying over your avatar!!!

Yes, they did diagnose me with hypermeisis (hby) in the er. I spoke to my doctor today and she said she was going to have me thoroughly checked out tomorrow at my intake and might have to stay in the hospital for a bit. I just keep thinking it should be easing at week 12 so only 5 weeks to go.



NurseGinger said:


> AF has left the building (FINALLY)! Going to buy OPKs today since i was told they are awesome, a little worried i might be confused with them. Not doing bulk unless i get a BFN again, so what OPKs should i get that you all recommend?? Closest store to me is Walmart.

I would suggest the clear blue digital opk (or the advanced) if it's your first time opk using. Target has a pretty good one for $15.99 for 20 tests that are similR to the online ones. Of course I recomend getting the wondfo brand opks from Amazon.com. You can get 40 of the + 10 hpts for $20. It's worth it in the end as they are actually pretty good and really cost effective. I think I got 100 opks and 20 hot for $30 which was cheaper than 1 box of digital opks and lasted months.



Querida87 said:


> Kinda crampy since yesterday evening, but I had an upset stomach. I know I keep saying I'm getting sick, but this time I'm certain I'm catching something, my throat hurts, I'm congested, and I'm irregular. I haven't gotten bronchitis yet, though I know my sinuses are acting up. I think the vitamin C has ben helping, so hopefully the mucinex I'm about to go pick up will take care of the congestion and the irregularity and cramps might be from yesterday's lunch.. Feeling positive and hopeful. Now I'm off to the hospital to translate.

I'm sorry your getting sick. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NurseGinger

Im just now seeing this, I went ahead and went to walmart since i am to start testing with them tomorrow. I got the clearblue advance digital OPK, seems pretty easy to use when i read the instructions. I also picked me up some more FRER since i was running low. If this cycle doesn't stick im going to order off amazon or something. FX and Thank you for your advice on them! :)


----------



## melewen

Querida you are going to the hospital to translate...? What does that mean?


----------



## Querida87

Melewen - I am bi-lingual, fluent in written and oral Spanish. I am often called on by many Spanish speaking individuals to translate when it's important to understand what's going on.


----------



## melewen

That's what I thought it might be. That's so awesome!! Estoy tratando de aprender español :)


----------



## Querida87

Melewen - muy bien! Me quede impresionada chica! Buena suerte con eso! It's usueful to be bi-lingual, and can be a lot of fun too! lol

I'm still not sick, despite being so sure I'm about to be. I had another shadow line today, am hoping to get a progression tomorrow, and starting to wonder if maybe the line everyone could see (and that it still there) was really an evap..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Loving your new pic NurseGinger!!!! :rofl:


----------



## A1983

Omg Nurse G that is a fabulous pic ha ha ha!!! Love it


----------



## GTT

Hi guys, I thought I'd join in too if thats okay? still waiting to get my BFP. Currently 7 days late and still no AF and BFN yesterday with FMU :(


----------



## laurac1988

fingers crossed your cycle sorts itself out soon hun!

I need to start OPKing tonight. I have had positives anywhere from cd18 to cd 30, so will start today. I hope it's sooner rather than later, but we're starting clomid next cycle anyway


----------



## NurseGinger

Bahahhahah thanks!!! I saw a lot of "KEEP CALM" ones and thought I needed to change mine. I was getting confused! Today bf and I bought preseed because I got an unexpected blinking smilie on my clearblue advance OPK (he has no idea I'm using OPKs. I just walked in saying "I have a feeling. We need to shake up the room!" )Not expecting that result today so FX I O soon. I wonder if that is why my temps are rising daily (not much but a little), or maybe it's from my constant waking up during the night.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Laura!!

Welcome GTT! My guess is you oed later than usual. If u noticed any fertile CM after the time u thought O occurred, that may have been your true O day. Id still keep an eye out for fertile cm just incase. Even women with the most regular cycles can O late from time to time so I wanted to let you know that this is probably the case if you still haven't gotten a bfp so you may be less than 9dpo, for example, and testing too early, u kno what I mean? Your LP usually wont be any longer than 12-16 days and this usually stays the same on a monthly basis. U def still have a chance for ur bfp around the corner. What happens with delayed O is women can get positive opks and all the other O signs BUT sometimes our bodies will gear up to O, stop, and then go on to O later. Thats probably what happened if your basing O off of OPK. Without temping, you cant be sure of when you oed. Id def recommended BBT charting if your BFP doesn't come first...fx it does! :) Good luck! And I hope some of this info helps...sry if you already knew it all... :haha:

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Bahahhahah thanks!!! I saw a lot of "KEEP CALM" ones and thought I needed to change mine. I was getting confused! Today bf and I bought preseed because I got an unexpected blinking smilie on my clearblue advance OPK (he has no idea I'm using OPKs. I just walked in saying "I have a feeling. We need to shake up the room!" )Not expecting that result today so FX I O soon. I wonder if that is why my temps are rising daily (not much but a little), or maybe it's from my constant waking up during the night.

FX for O very soon! Usually, but not always, you'll see a drop in temps right before O.. Sometimes O day or sometimes a couple days before O. I have noticed my temps will rise a little bit before O and then drop for O and then rise even higher after O so if u see any temp dips, def get to Bding! :) After your temp rises for O (and is a true O rise of 3+ higher temps) USUALLY they say its too late to BD so its good that u bd'ed before the opk is completely positive. I bet ur temp will drop a little in the next couple of days for O. :) Sounds like ur on the right track! And so you know, the day before O and 2 days before O are the best days for conception to occur. That gives the sperm enough time to get "nourished" in our tube to penetrate the egg. GL and im Keeping my fingers crossed for u!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

GTT said:


> Hi guys, I thought I'd join in too if thats okay? still waiting to get my BFP. Currently 7 days late and still no AF and BFN yesterday with FMU :(

Welcome and FX that you get an answer on your cycle soon! FX even tighter the answer is a shy BFP :dust:



laurac1988 said:


> fingers crossed your cycle sorts itself out soon hun!
> 
> I need to start OPKing tonight. I have had positives anywhere from cd18 to cd 30, so will start today. I hope it's sooner rather than later, but we're starting clomid next cycle anyway

Wohoo bring on the positive opks :thumbup:

Goodluck with your cycle! I hope you guys get a BFP before having to try Clomid!



NurseGinger said:


> Bahahhahah thanks!!! I saw a lot of "KEEP CALM" ones and thought I needed to change mine. I was getting confused! Today bf and I bought preseed because I got an unexpected blinking smilie on my clearblue advance OPK (he has no idea I'm using OPKs. I just walked in saying "I have a feeling. We need to shake up the room!" )Not expecting that result today so FX I O soon. I wonder if that is why my temps are rising daily (not much but a little), or maybe it's from my constant waking up during the night.

Yay :yipee: :sex:
Keep at it as long as those opks tell you that you are in your fertile window and maybe if you can manage go for another day or 2 after the opks have gone negative.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Kinda crampy since yesterday evening, but I had an upset stomach. I know I keep saying I'm getting sick, but this time I'm certain I'm catching something, my throat hurts, I'm congested, and I'm irregular. I haven't gotten bronchitis yet, though I know my sinuses are acting up. I think the vitamin C has ben helping, so hopefully the mucinex I'm about to go pick up will take care of the congestion and the irregularity and cramps might be from yesterday's lunch.. Feeling positive and hopeful. Now I'm off to the hospital to translate.

Feel better hun!! :-\. I'm sick right now too. Stupid cold and sore throat. Yuck! I hope we both feel better asap! 
Also, u def have to be like 11dpo so you could test tomorrow or Friday with frer and more than likely get a clear result. If no AF in 3 days, id def test again. Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Melewen - muy bien! Me quede impresionada chica! Buena suerte con eso! It's usueful to be bi-lingual, and can be a lot of fun too! lol
> 
> I'm still not sick, despite being so sure I'm about to be. I had another shadow line today, am hoping to get a progression tomorrow, and starting to wonder if maybe the line everyone could see (and that it still there) was really an evap..

ooo if u take a test today def post it! I bet an early result test could pick it up today or tomorrow :)
What are u using for tests? I had one mean evap on wondfo this cycle but it was just that one faulty test. I hope urs is more than a shadow line. FX!!


----------



## cutieq

Welcome GTT.

NurseG, I love your "I have a feeling. Good way to keep the pressure off"

Laura, hoping you O soon!

I'm waiting to o. Should be a day or two. I had a close to positive OPK this morning. Not gonna temp after I get my crosshairs. Let's hope I don't go crazy!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry that you too are not feeling well Mary, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Lots and tons of :dust: to all of you ladies waiting to O and in the tww


----------



## starryjune

I'm feeling really down today... I know this month I'm out cuz of bad BD timing, plus I am NTNP... but as my AF nears my heart aches. I really thought I'd be pregnant by now. I see kids everywhere, enjoying the holiday festivities, and sometimes I actually cry. Tomorrow I will be 12DPO and my temp will begin to decline as usual. My boobs are still really sore but those should feel OK in a day or two as well. Then AF on Monday - same day DH gets his SA... at least we should have answers and hopefully a positive outlook for the New Year. I am losing hope on lots of fronts these days.


----------



## NurseGinger

That was going to be my next question whether to bd every other day or everyday during the blinky stages and then a couple days after clearblue says i "O"? i heard some peoples can stay blinking for a few days. I guess im just afraid we will bd so much his count will start getting low. I just started temping so i do not have anything to look back on, but it has been going up a little since i started the other day.


----------



## mdscpa

Nurseginger, here's a copy of our BD together with my CBD advanced and regular OPK... We Bd'd 4 days straight after the solid face. Although we have almost every other day before and during the flashing.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/OURBD_zps9fea557b.jpg​


----------



## Querida87

Another shadow line today, two tests left.. I am focusing on taking care of a sick friend, and finally getting my clean clothes off the floor (which is why I haven't been on as much)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Querida87 said:


> Another shadow line today, two tests left.. I am focusing on taking care of a sick friend, and finally getting my clean clothes off the floor (which is why I haven't been on as much)

Bless you for the good that you do for others :hugs:

I hope you will be blessed with a BFP in no time!


----------



## Shedevil80

Hi all, I'm 34 and on cycle 4 of ttc, this month isfirst month of using temping, opk and Preseed combo, hoping for bfp soon, currently 11dpo and nothing to see on Internet dip strips :(. Due Af on 15th


----------



## Wishing1010

Shedevil80 said:


> Hi all, I'm 34 and on cycle 4 of ttc, this month isfirst month of using temping, opk and Preseed combo, hoping for bfp soon, currently 11dpo and nothing to see on Internet dip strips :(. Due Af on 15th

Welcome, hun! Fx you just have a shy BFP!


----------



## Shedevil80

I think it's more than likely a evap but am full of symptoms and my temps are good. Still thinking 11dpo still too early?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:


> I'm feeling really down today... I know this month I'm out cuz of bad BD timing, plus I am NTNP... but as my AF nears my heart aches. I really thought I'd be pregnant by now. I see kids everywhere, enjoying the holiday festivities, and sometimes I actually cry. Tomorrow I will be 12DPO and my temp will begin to decline as usual. My boobs are still really sore but those should feel OK in a day or two as well. Then AF on Monday - same day DH gets his SA... at least we should have answers and hopefully a positive outlook for the New Year. I am losing hope on lots of fronts these days.

Your temps still look good to me June. I'm sorry you are feeling down! I'm keeping my fx that af stays away and you get your BFP :hugs:



Shedevil80 said:


> Hi all, I'm 34 and on cycle 4 of ttc, this month isfirst month of using temping, opk and Preseed combo, hoping for bfp soon, currently 11dpo and nothing to see on Internet dip strips :(. Due Af on 15th

Welcome. FX your first month of temping and using opks is your lucky BFP month like mine was :dust:

Don't get discouraged at 11dpo when you don't get a BFP. Remember not everyone gets their BFP's super early. Some if not most ladies only get them once af is late and that is why most tests advise you to wait... but we know we cannot help testing early :haha:

You still have time to get your BFP and I'll be keeping my fx that your BFP shows up in no time! 

If you do test you can always post pics for us to help you look at the lines... just getting my POAS fix :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Shedevil80 said:


> Hi all, I'm 34 and on cycle 4 of ttc, this month isfirst month of using temping, opk and Preseed combo, hoping for bfp soon, currently 11dpo and nothing to see on Internet dip strips :(. Due Af on 15th

Welcome hun.... FX you get that :bfp: in a few days....


----------



## Shedevil80

I'm hoping so, but I'm not a patient person, and I guess after my last two, I never had no symptoms and both were surprises. Get frustrated that when you 'plan' it, it never goes to plan!!!


----------



## Shedevil80

I'm hoping so too as this has been a roller coaster for me. My last two were surprise babies. Been more difficult to 'plan' this one :(


----------



## NurseGinger

Welcome!! I am on cycle #3 and also am using temping, preseed and OPK combo for the first time! I am on cd9 and have gotten a flashing smiley today and yesterday meaning "high"fertility. I am using the clearblue digi advance since i decided at last min. i wanted to do the OPK for the first time (glad i got them when i did! two days later it started flashing). any who, I also hope this will be our first/last time using them for awhile as we get our BFP! goodluck, FX, and prayers sent!! Ovulation is estimated to be on the 16th, but we shall see! xoxo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nurse just you keep going at it every other day while your opk flashes. When it goes solid you go at it like monkeys or rabbits once a day :)

Mdscpa did it like that and it got her a BFP

Fx! Oh and just btw I enjoy seeing your temps every day, I'm a freak who only got to temp once and now getting my fix from you gals. Oh and somebody please POAS!!!! :rofl:


----------



## NurseGinger

Its so hard to wait it out for every other day but i am taking your advice!! wanting to do the SMEP so i must!! Last cycle we dtd SO MUCH (like almost everyday), and not so much after "O", and we still got a bfn. so i have to try new ways this month. :D I GOT THIS!! trying to stay optimistic! thank you so much for the help! I woke up a little bit earlier and temped and thanks to another awesome bnb lady, i learned there was a calculator to help me get the correct temp as if i woke up at my normal time.


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> Welcome!! I am on cycle #3 and also am using temping, preseed and OPK combo for the first time! I am on cd9 and have gotten a flashing smiley today and yesterday meaning "high"fertility. I am using the clearblue digi advance since i decided at last min. i wanted to do the OPK for the first time (glad i got them when i did! two days later it started flashing). any who, I also hope this will be our first/last time using them for awhile as we get our BFP! goodluck, FX, and prayers sent!! Ovulation is estimated to be on the 16th, but we shall see! xoxo

I used CBD advanced (20 tests) in august once a day unmedicated except for metformin :bfn: then on 2nd month September twice a day coupled with local opks also twice a day then :bfp:. It was my longest O ever...

FX the same works for you hun....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

Hi all! Welcome Shedevil. I got a clear bfn today. But the tests of the last few days and the last one I have are all ones that came with my Conceive Easy pills starter kit. My shadow lines were stronger on my 10miu ic's and the strip ones from the pills. Today's was a normal test and I have one more of those. It was also SMU instead of FMU though so that could be a factor.


----------



## NurseGinger

After doing some research i saw it was best to do two OPKs a day, so i broke down and told bf about the first one. (i didnt tell him about buying the clear blue advance digital because i wanted it to be an crazy surprise when i get my BFP). Any who, i told him to come with me to the store and i Picked up first response OPKs and did them tonight, then admitted to already having the Clearblue response i do in AM on FMU, he smiled and was happy and soooo curious about how they worked (so curious he watched me pee on it ). I told him the reason i didnt want him to know however i realized even when i do get my BFP, it will be a crazy surprise for him anyways(and me!), this is something he wants so bad so whether he knows or not about the OPKs is okay with me now. FX i get it this month!!!! I feel good today! a little bit of a pinching pain in my left boob, and some cramp. So i know O is coming! wish she would come on so i can start bding and be back in the TWW!


----------



## Jrepp

Ginger, I just want to let you know that I never really got a positve on the first response opks. I have a video and blog post on it comparing various opk brands


----------



## NurseGinger

OH NO! :( thank you for letting me know!


----------



## melewen

Pamela I might POAS in like... 3 days! Lol


----------



## Flowerchild11

Hi everyone im new to your group, i hope you dont mind if i join in the conversation. To make my ttc rant short we have been trying for a year and we have been un successful. I thought this month was the winner, my breast were full and veins showing up, im urinating more, fatigue, and cramps this has been going on all month af is due in 4 days...so i took a hpt and of course its bfn &#55357;&#56852; i dont get why my body is playing tricks on me lol- well im about to throw in the towel at this point! I send baby dust to all of you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow thank you Cheryl and please post a pic :)
FX for that elusive BFP to be caught on stick :dust: :dust:

Welcome Flowerchild! Don't give up just yet hun, you still have time for that BFP to come. FX for you and loads of :dust: 
To me your symptoms sound promising.


----------



## Shedevil80

12dpo and another bfn. Beginning to think Internet cheapy tests are exactly what they are. Temps still high. Am not holding too much hope tho, would have thought I'd see something by now :(


----------



## Shedevil80

Flowerchild11 said:


> Hi everyone im new to your group, i hope you dont mind if i join in the conversation. To make my ttc rant short we have been trying for a year and we have been un successful. I thought this month was the winner, my breast were full and veins showing up, im urinating more, fatigue, and cramps this has been going on all month af is due in 4 days...so i took a hpt and of course its bfn &#65533;&#65533; i dont get why my body is playing tricks on me lol- well im about to throw in the towel at this point! I send baby dust to all of you!

Hi Flowerchild you and me are in same boat, but I'm only on cycle 4 of ttc. Like you, I'm due in a few days and still bfns but full of exactly the same symptoms!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm loving your temp June... It looks triphasic to me just waiting for today's temp.... Are you going to POAS?

FX for a suprise :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome new ladies!! :)

Querida, hows it looking for you? I'm hoping to see a rise on ur chart again today! I'm sure you've probably researched but usually when you see a temp drop after 12-13dpo, it usually is a sign that AF will show any time :-\. I'm crossing my fingers that you get lucky and AF stays away! :) FX FX FX! The good thing is, it looks as though you have a healthy LP! Thats very important while TTC. It looks like u have at least a 14 day LP so ur sticky bean will have plenty of time to attach when its your special cycle . I have a feeling that you'll be seeing your BFP within the next cycle or two. FX!

AFM, I'm on CD 5 and AF is pretty much gone. I decided to try a diet higher in fiber, as i really don't get enough and i read that low fiber intake can cause estrogen dominance and I'm pretty certain i may have higher than usual estrogen levels the last few months (Still haven't gotten my tests results!!!). I read that estrogen filters out of our bodies through our stools so me always struggling with being constipated could certainly cause a bit of an estrogen dominance. Thankfully, i think i can fix it through diet. We'll see how this works out :) FX for nothing but good results!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Flowerchild, your def not out yet! There's still time for a bfp! Are you tracking temps? If not, there's DEF time left for a bfp, as you could have oed a day or two later, making AF due in 5-6 days or you could be right on track but either way, its very common to get a bfn on say 12dpo and then a bfp on 13dpo. Good luck and lots of dust! 
PS. Have you had an HSG preformed in the year that you've been TTC? Sometimes there can be a minor blockage that the dye from the HSG can push through and clear out. I wanted to mention it to you Incase you want to ask ur doc about it. As long as your tubes are open, an HSG can up ur odds by 25% for the 3 cycles after it. 
Again, welcome and lots of baby dust ur way!


----------



## Shedevil80

Should have looked at the strip again, because it has turned positive :))))


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, how are you? Sorry af got you.... when are you going to have your repeat HSG?


----------



## Lilllian

Shedevil80 said:


> Should have looked at the strip again, because it has turned positive :))))

WOOOHOO Congrats on the BFP :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Shedevil80 said:


> Should have looked at the strip again, because it has turned positive :))))

That's so awesome. Congrats hun..... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes POAS :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, how are you? Sorry af got you.... when are you going to have your repeat HSG?

I have no clue! I need to go have another serious talk with my doctor. My OB has been driving me nuts Daphne! Lol I just ordered a higher dosage of my enzyme so I'm going to take that bottle and if my doc hasn't done the HSG by the time they're gone, ill go find a doc who will! Lol. I'm so fed up with not knowing if its even worth TTC of not right now! My heart wont allow me to give up though. I just pray my HSG is asap and I get nothing but good news! FX!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shedevil80 said:


> Should have looked at the strip again, because it has turned positive :))))

Oh wow!! Congratulations on your BFP.
Happy and healthy 9 months to you, your oh and growing little baby :yipee: 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Flowerchild, your def not out yet! There's still time for a bfp! Are you tracking temps? If not, there's DEF time left for a bfp, as you could have oed a day or two later, making AF due in 5-6 days or you could be right on track but either way, its very common to get a bfn on say 12dpo and then a bfp on 13dpo. Good luck and lots of dust!
> PS. Have you had an HSG preformed in the year that you've been TTC? Sometimes there can be a minor blockage that the dye from the HSG can push through and clear out. I wanted to mention it to you Incase you want to ask ur doc about it. As long as your tubes are open, an HSG can up ur odds by 25% for the 3 cycles after it.
> Again, welcome and lots of baby dust ur way!

I saw the other day on your chart it went to cd 1 and I was really angry with her for showing!!! Damn witch!

Sorry you have to start over again, Mary. Will be here for you no matter how long it takes! :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

CONGRATS!!! Love waking up to so many BFPs in the threads of the forums! yayyyayayayyayayay please rub all the BFP "cooties" on me!! i will roll in them!


----------



## mdscpa

Ginger, glad to see your temps still on the low side... It means O is still lurking and gearing up.... FX you catch that egg..... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Wunna! FX this cycle brings much more luck and dust my way! :)
How are you feeling?!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, how are you? Sorry af got you.... when are you going to have your repeat HSG?
> 
> I have no clue! I need to go have another serious talk with my doctor. My OB has been driving me nuts Daphne! Lol I just ordered a higher dosage of my enzyme so I'm going to take that bottle and if my doc hasn't done the HSG by the time they're gone, ill go find a doc who will! Lol. I'm so fed up with not knowing if its even worth TTC of not right now! My heart wont allow me to give up though. I just pray my HSG is asap and I get nothing but good news! FX!!!Click to expand...

I hope you get a surprise :bfp: before having another HSG or may you have HSP as soon as possible and maybe a repeat HSG is what you need to push what's clogging your tube.... I really can't wait til Aiden have a sibling and playmate..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks Wunna! FX this cycle brings much more luck and dust my way! :)
> How are you feeling?!

I remember you saying a while ago you'll have your BFP before end 2014 so this is your cycle :thumbup: Lots and lots of dust being airlifted from South Africa and I will have it delivered to you before O :dust:

I'm doing good, thank you for asking :hugs:
I'm still suffer from a bit of all day morning sickness but hopefully it will let up soon. Today is great compared to last week Friday when I even threw up if I drank water. Other than that had a scan on Monday and saw the heart beat and lots of Fetal movement.
All-in-all no complaints :)


----------



## starryjune

Ugh, my body is being weird and I am obsessing... the past few days I have been SUPER emotional, even for me . And I have been checking my cervix and yesterday and the day before occasionally had a tiny bit of brownish CM. Like, a small drop. Well today my temp remains up and now I am spotting a tiny amount of brownish-pink, sometimes mixed in with EWCM - wtf. I'm 13DPO so I know it's too late for this to be anything but nasty AF nearing, probably early. Damn ho. Oh and no usual pms cramps - just twinges and my bladder feels full all the time. Boobs are still pretty sore and I have a sour stomach, but I think that's from anxiety. I think my body didn't get the memo about helping me stay sane...

UPDATE: More light pink and a bit of bright red blood mixed with lots of EWCM now, not on my liner but only when i wipe up in there... come on, AF, just start!


----------



## NurseGinger

mdscpa said:


> Ginger, glad to see your temps still on the low side... It means O is still lurking and gearing up.... FX you catch that egg.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you so much! I was wondering if they were looking okay. I hope its our month. Ive done a lot of things this cycle to try and help me out so FX it works. :happydance: staying positive!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats to the bfps! Mary im sorry that af got you! I would be demanding a repeat hsg by now! Maybe the dr putting it off is Gods way of letting your tube clear a little more from the enzymes!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your temps look goot to me June. Have you tested yet by any chance? Not sure if I maybe missed that.

FX that your spotting is implantation bleeding :dust: :dust:


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Your temps look goot to me June. Have you tested yet by any chance? Not sure if I maybe missed that.
> 
> FX that your spotting is implantation bleeding :dust: :dust:

No, I haven't tested because of the BD timing, it's so unlikely. And I hate seeing that BFN. I'm almost positive AF is arriving early - this would be too late for implantation.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh sorry did not notice the bd part :(
I hope you will be one of those ladies that get pregnant from spermies who live for a few days.

I'm really sorry that you are having such a struggle with this hun. I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Congrats to the bfps! Mary im sorry that af got you! I would be demanding a repeat hsg by now! Maybe the dr putting it off is Gods way of letting your tube clear a little more from the enzymes!

My thoughts exactly! :) I truly feel there's a reason for everything. I just ordered a higher potency of my enzymes so maybe this bottle will be enough to clean out any remaining blockage. FX super tight!
How are you?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just got a call from my OB and my estrogen seems to be at what they consider a "normal" level but they didn't give me a number... I think I may call again tomorrow and ask, again.. lol. But they obv need to put my progesterone levels with my estrogen before they can know if I have any kind of estrogen dominance. But thankfully my estrogen itself is up to par so if there's any progesterone issues, I feel that part will be an easy fix :). Its nice actually hearing GOOD fertility news of some sort for the first time in over a year...fx the good news keeps rolling in and my sticky BFP is just around the corner! 

Hope to see many holiday and New Years BFPS on here! 

:dust:


----------



## cutieq

That's great to hear Mary!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry its been a few weeks since I posted here last but Ive been a little down as my first round of clomid failed... Im on CD 44 now and no af as arrived either... I also have tested loads of days since CD28 and I have tested again today and :bfn: 

....... :sad2::sad2:

But rung the gynae unit today as they wanted me to be in touch if I reach CD44 and no af arrives and my pregnancy tests is :bfn: So i rang in and they want me to class today as CD 1 again (not CD44 anymore) and start my clomid again tomorrow at CD 2 but this time to do 100mg! Im scared becasue I had so many side affects after finishing 50mg 8-[

I was sure with all my symptoms and my spotting that I ovulated and caught that egg... but must off been the side affects of the clomid. Im really scared right now of feeling poorly again... I went for a scan on the 1st december too and nothing there just all looks the same as before :(


----------



## Querida87

I'm out ladies, started spotting a few minutes ago, and today's temp dip must mean full blown AF will be here in the am. At least now I know where I am and can go about this more confidently.. FX for a new year surprise


----------



## cutieq

Querida87 said:


> I'm out ladies, started spotting a few minutes ago, and today's temp dip must mean full blown AF will be here in the am. At least now I know where I am and can go about this more confidently.. FX for a new year surprise

Glad you have an answer now. FX for a great cycle!!


----------



## melewen

Bit of a temp drop today so feel out. No cramping or anything yet though. Just trying to set an appointment with an endocrinologist so I can figure out this thyroid bugger! Any ladies in here had/have thyroid issues and got pg?


----------



## melewen

Huh. Very slight temp rise this morning but really abnormal pattern. I'm sure it's nothing but weird right?! Still no cramps or anything but did have a few pinches last night. Pretty typical I suppose


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry to the ladies that got AF. Hoping for a Christmas miracle for you. 

Melewen - I have heard many a story of women with thyroid issues that get pregnant once they are on medication. In fact my husbands sil (still not speaking to her) has thyroid issues and was purposefully not taking the meds to prevent getting pregnant. Went on a trip to niagra falls and had to take her meds as bil was watching and came back pregnant.

AFM: spent 7 hours in urgent care being treated once again for hyperemesis and dehydration. I feel like crap. Don't get me wrong, I love being pregnant......it's just the unrelenting nausea and vomiting throwing me off my game


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, I'm sorry about AF :(. I was hoping that dip wasn't for AF but as an experienced charter, I knew the odds of AF showing were high :(. I wanted to say though, because your temp rose up again today, if you don't get full blown AF in the next day or two and if ur temp is still up, id try testing again. Sometimes women will spot around the time AF is due and then find out their really pregnant a couple wks later. 
I test after AF, just one time every cycle just to be sure, although I know spotting with a temp drop when AF is due usually means she'll be here anytime. I guess I like to keep some hope. 
But anyway, I'm happy you have an answer and I'm happy to know that even if FF cant detect O for you, I most likely can next cycle as well :). That'll help u mentally this next cycle since you wont be wondering what's going on the whole time, u know? Ur BFP is coming soon, I can feel it! 
So as long as AF shows today or tomorrow, this cycle we learned that you have a 14-15 day LP so this next cycle, after you see the 3 higher temps to confirm O, you can count 15 days from the first day of the rise and that'll tell you exactly when AF should be due. It helps keep us so much less confused!! I'm sorry you had such a crazy first cycle ttc! It seemed like u were in the TWW ur whole cycle because of confusion and such :-\ I hope this next one is much easier on you! Just always remember that ur body temps WILL tell you when O has passed. GOOD LUCK!! I hope we both see BFPS for the new year!! :)


----------



## cutieq

Nice summary Mary. You're getting good. Can't wait to be bump buddies with you one day soon ;)

Jess, sorry your sickness has been so bad. Hang in there!

FX Mel & Sarah!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for the ladies that af got! We'll be keeping fx for your next cycle!

I'm with the other ladies Brianna, I'm glad you have an answer on your cycle now. My 1st cycle off bc was really wacky as well but after that my body really regulated itself quite well. Hopefully yours will too!

Cheryl I'm excited about your temps. I'm keeping fx for you and hope to see you in the pregnant thread in a few days :dance: :dust:

Jess, I replied in other thread but just wanted to do so here as well in saying I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry to the ladies that got AF. Hoping for a Christmas miracle for you.
> 
> Melewen - I have heard many a story of women with thyroid issues that get pregnant once they are on medication. In fact my husbands sil (still not speaking to her) has thyroid issues and was purposefully not taking the meds to prevent getting pregnant. Went on a trip to niagra falls and had to take her meds as bil was watching and came back pregnant.
> 
> AFM: spent 7 hours in urgent care being treated once again for hyperemesis and dehydration. I feel like crap. Don't get me wrong, I love being pregnant......it's just the unrelenting nausea and vomiting throwing me off my game

Jess, feel better! I completely get what you mean. Although the joy of pregnancy can't be beat, pregnancy can be SO hard on a woman! Think of all the extra work our bodies have to do. 
I'm sorry about urgent care but I'm glad you went. Its def reassuring to know that the doctors can give fluids through IV and such if needed. I was just telling Kenna that if she feels dehydrated at all that she could go have that done. Morning sickness stinks! Or I should say all day sickness. I hope it passes for you soon! 
Did they give you fluids through IV? And if so, did it help you at all? Idk if u remember "aleas" from the first threads we made but when she was pregnant, they had to pump fluids into her ALOT. The baby was born nice and healthy though so clearly It helped :). B-6 is also good for pregnancy sickness but if your interested, id talk to ur doc about what dosage to take. I know that can help with nausea tremendously. good luck Jessica! I can't wait for your u/s pics! 
Also, that's crazy how ur sil got pregnant...sounds like all the women im surrounded by IRL...overly fertile! I get why u still wouldn't be talking to her yet...it sucks having people lie. I can't remember if you said but does your brother and sil live close to you? Jw if you will be seeing them for the holidays and how you feel about that, if you don't mind me asking..

Anyway, incase I don't talk to you later today, I hope you start feeling better asap! Are you still working?


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Nice summary Mary. You're getting good. Can't wait to be bump buddies with you one day soon ;)
> 
> Jess, sorry your sickness has been so bad. Hang in there!
> 
> FX Mel & Sarah!

Thanks Dani! I am sooo happy to see you back here! :) I sooo hope we can be bump buddies in the very near future! FX FX FX!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to the ladies that got AF. Hoping for a Christmas miracle for you.
> 
> Melewen - I have heard many a story of women with thyroid issues that get pregnant once they are on medication. In fact my husbands sil (still not speaking to her) has thyroid issues and was purposefully not taking the meds to prevent getting pregnant. Went on a trip to niagra falls and had to take her meds as bil was watching and came back pregnant.
> 
> AFM: spent 7 hours in urgent care being treated once again for hyperemesis and dehydration. I feel like crap. Don't get me wrong, I love being pregnant......it's just the unrelenting nausea and vomiting throwing me off my game
> 
> Jess, feel better! I completely get what you mean. Although the joy of pregnancy can't be beat, pregnancy can be SO hard on a woman! Think of all the extra work our bodies have to do.
> I'm sorry about urgent care but I'm glad you went. Its def reassuring to know that the doctors can give fluids through IV and such if needed. I was just telling Kenna that if she feels dehydrated at all that she could go have that done. Morning sickness stinks! Or I should say all day sickness. I hope it passes for you soon!
> Did they give you fluids through IV? And if so, did it help you at all? Idk if u remember "aleas" from the first threads we made but when she was pregnant, they had to pump fluids into her ALOT. The baby was born nice and healthy though so clearly It helped :). B-6 is also good for pregnancy sickness but if your interested, id talk to ur doc about what dosage to take. I know that can help with nausea tremendously. good luck Jessica! I can't wait for your u/s pics!
> Also, that's crazy how ur sil got pregnant...sounds like all the women im surrounded by IRL...overly fertile! I get why u still wouldn't be talking to her yet...it sucks having people lie. I can't remember if you said but does your brother and sil live close to you? Jw if you will be seeing them for the holidays and how you feel about that, if you don't mind me asking..
> 
> Anyway, incase I don't talk to you later today, I hope you start feeling better asap! Are you still working?Click to expand...

They did give me 2 liters of iv fluids and a phenegran suppository. I also have scripts for regalan and hydro something or another. They said the risks of miscarriage from dehydration is greater than the chance of birth defect from the meds. The re suggested unisom b12 but it didn't help and I was told that in hyperemesis cases b vitamins won't help much. The iv didn't help much as I left just as nauseous as when I went in, only apparently less dehydrated. 

My bil and his wife live about 20 minutes away. We will all be at my mil house for Christmas on the 28yh. Ronny and I talked about getting a hotel since I am so sensitive to smells right now, but thank god I got pregnant so I can feign sickness or exhaustion and sleep through most of it. Honest,y I don't want to go but I don't think that's an option. 

I am still working, but we'll see how long that lasts. We are supposed to be getting 2 new kids after Christmas and they are apparent,y really bad. There is a 4 hour job available but I might just get completely out of the game. 

Are you on Facebook?


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh jess im so sorry to hear your so sick :( hope it passes soon for you. I have been feeling like (in dhs words) a broke down rodeo clown. The last three day I have had a back ache and then last night it all of a sudden got horrible while we were renting movies! It would have a stabbing pain every step I took. Woke up this morning and my back feels better, but had to sit for a minute today because I had some really strong cramps on my lower right side that lasted about five minutes!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to the ladies that got AF. Hoping for a Christmas miracle for you.
> 
> Melewen - I have heard many a story of women with thyroid issues that get pregnant once they are on medication. In fact my husbands sil (still not speaking to her) has thyroid issues and was purposefully not taking the meds to prevent getting pregnant. Went on a trip to niagra falls and had to take her meds as bil was watching and came back pregnant.
> 
> AFM: spent 7 hours in urgent care being treated once again for hyperemesis and dehydration. I feel like crap. Don't get me wrong, I love being pregnant......it's just the unrelenting nausea and vomiting throwing me off my game
> 
> Jess, feel better! I completely get what you mean. Although the joy of pregnancy can't be beat, pregnancy can be SO hard on a woman! Think of all the extra work our bodies have to do.
> I'm sorry about urgent care but I'm glad you went. Its def reassuring to know that the doctors can give fluids through IV and such if needed. I was just telling Kenna that if she feels dehydrated at all that she could go have that done. Morning sickness stinks! Or I should say all day sickness. I hope it passes for you soon!
> Did they give you fluids through IV? And if so, did it help you at all? Idk if u remember "aleas" from the first threads we made but when she was pregnant, they had to pump fluids into her ALOT. The baby was born nice and healthy though so clearly It helped :). B-6 is also good for pregnancy sickness but if your interested, id talk to ur doc about what dosage to take. I know that can help with nausea tremendously. good luck Jessica! I can't wait for your u/s pics!
> Also, that's crazy how ur sil got pregnant...sounds like all the women im surrounded by IRL...overly fertile! I get why u still wouldn't be talking to her yet...it sucks having people lie. I can't remember if you said but does your brother and sil live close to you? Jw if you will be seeing them for the holidays and how you feel about that, if you don't mind me asking..
> 
> Anyway, incase I don't talk to you later today, I hope you start feeling better asap! Are you still working?Click to expand...
> 
> They did give me 2 liters of iv fluids and a phenegran suppository. I also have scripts for regalan and hydro something or another. They said the risks of miscarriage from dehydration is greater than the chance of birth defect from the meds. The re suggested unisom b12 but it didn't help and I was told that in hyperemesis cases b vitamins won't help much. The iv didn't help much as I left just as nauseous as when I went in, only apparently less dehydrated.
> 
> My bil and his wife live about 20 minutes away. We will all be at my mil house for Christmas on the 28yh. Ronny and I talked about getting a hotel since I am so sensitive to smells right now, but thank god I got pregnant so I can feign sickness or exhaustion and sleep through most of it. Honest,y I don't want to go but I don't think that's an option.
> 
> I am still working, but we'll see how long that lasts. We are supposed to be getting 2 new kids after Christmas and they are apparent,y really bad. There is a 4 hour job available but I might just get completely out of the game.
> 
> Are you on Facebook?Click to expand...

Ugh, that sounds sucky about all the pregnancy stuff going on :-\. And I agree with your doctor, dehydration is most dangerous but it sounds like you and your docs have it under control. I know you, and I know you'll go to the docs/hospital ANYTIME you feel necessary and that's the best thing for you. And I didn't know that about the b vitamins. I actually think you may have the same condition that aleas had during both of her healthy pregnancies. Ill text her and ask if its the same and if she has any good tips. :)

About going to your in-laws, even without faking sickness during your holiday visit, I think you resting will be good for you anyhow and I'm sure your in laws will completely understand. Its a tough situation, but your a strong person and I know you'll get through the holidays as best as you can. 

I'm sorry about work! I honestly think I'd quit during pregnancy as well, especially with the many of times thats you have been hurt at work, u know? But id def try the 4hr position if you decide you don't want to completely stop working yet. 
You just keep up with your hydration and you'll be fine. You'll be in my prayers, always... You and your family, Momma! :) I'm still so incredibly happy for you! Now go away pregnancy sickness!!!! 

Oh yeah, I do have FB BUT, I dont really use it much. I need to make a new page because my FB now is from my previous marriage and I just completely stopped using it...except when I need to contact someone, u know? I will share my FB info as soon as I make a new one. I plan to soon, esp with my eBay business growing, id like that form of social network back for that as well. 
You sound happier, other than the sickness and I'm so happy for you! You've deserved it!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess I looked up gluten free remedies on pinterest and found something called lemon ginger chewable. With lemon essential oils and ginger juice


----------



## mdscpa

June, how are you??? I've checked your chart and there's a possibility that the spotting was due to implantation FX it is. Have you taken a test yet? You're already at 14dpo with still high temp, maybe you'll be getting a surprise :bfp:.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babybagushski

LADIES I GOT MY XMAS :bfp: today!!! Im still in shock. 9dpo and a :bfp: I cant believe it, im so excited!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

That is terrific babybagushski! congrats!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats babybagushski.... 2nd :bfp: for this month in this thread....:happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos....

Waiting for more surprise :bfp:s


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Wishing1010

babybagushski said:


> LADIES I GOT MY XMAS :bfp: today!!! Im still in shock. 9dpo and a :bfp: I cant believe it, im so excited!!!

Yeahhhhhhhh!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Querida87

Ski - sooo happy for you! Let's see pics!! Love it! :happydance:

AFM I'm hoping Mary will see this soon, bc I'm soo confused! My temp went right back up and the spotting actually decreased. It's barely there and barely brown when I wipe, but not always there. We had some intense bd yesterday, so I'm wondering if the spotting is from that?? No more cramps either, except when I'm needing to do #2, an exceptionally difficult feat sometimes, in spite of not actually being constipates; it's as if my muscles have relaxed and made going harder. Also, extremely nauseated today, nothing helps. Not vomiting but uncomfortable.. HELP!! I'ts been suggested that I test again in about three days if AF doesn't come.


----------



## babybagushski

Its faint but deff not a squinter ... ty ladiesss im still in shock lol :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20141213_171521.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## NurseGinger

How are you ladies doing ??

AFM the bf felt bad that all the reviews were horrible for the first response OPKs and a couple ladies here even told me their experiences so without me knowing went out and got another thing of Clearblue for now as i wait. so i have a cb in am and a cb in pm. I thought that was freaking sweet of him and then while he was looking over my powerpoint for my final project with this semester of college and all his nerdy smartness just got me hot and bothered.. I thought to myself "what about the SMEP"... screw that plan at the moment, i want that body! any who extra day of bding (ill just start back every other day tomorrow!), homework done and new OPKs.... today has been a good day. Now if only O would show up, that would be fantastic! I have an egg that needs to be caught!


----------



## mdscpa

babybagushski said:


> Its faint but deff not a squinter ... ty ladiesss im still in shock lol :happydance:

I can definitely see it.... :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> How are you ladies doing ??
> 
> AFM the bf felt bad that all the reviews were horrible for the first response OPKs and a couple ladies here even told me their experiences so without me knowing went out and got another thing of Clearblue for now as i wait. so i have a cb in am and a cb in pm. I thought that was freaking sweet of him and then while he was looking over my powerpoint for my final project with this semester of college and all his nerdy smartness just got me hot and bothered.. I thought to myself "what about the SMEP"... screw that plan at the moment, i want that body! any who extra day of bding (ill just start back every other day tomorrow!), homework done and new OPKs.... today has been a good day. Now if only O would show up, that would be fantastic! I have an egg that needs to be caught!

That's just so sweet of him... Sometimes a diversion is what we need to get our goal.... Oh, FX you finally get that Solid Smiley and continue wanting "that body". :lol:

FX and lots and lots of BABY :dust: hun.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats on the BFP, Babybagushski!!! Happy and healthy 9 months. That's a nice line for 9dpo :)

FX o is soon NurseGinger, your bf sounds so sweet


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, that's a significant rise, no doubt you o'ed yesterday.... And very nice :sex: timing...On to TWW. :happydance: Praying for a sticky :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Brianna, that's so confusing. I would test again probably.

NG, a little extra credit never hurt'

Baby, congrats again. Definitely a BFP!

Afm, glad to finally be in the wait and praying this is it!


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you all, he is my best friend for sure! FX! He is off the next two days so it would be perfect if O could come then. But we all work on her time, O schedule!


----------



## melewen

AF got me today. Boo hoo. Temps are a bit more regular and a bit higher though so that's good. Going to the endo hopefully this week. Making Babies says the meds they give you for a sluggish thyroid can essentially fix all fertility issues pretty instantly, relatively speaking. Like you said Jess. So hopeful that's it!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for :af: Cheryl :hugs: FX for next cycle's :bfp:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot believe it Cheryl :nope: I was soooo loving your temps this cycle and your bd was great.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## MilesMommy

Brand new to the forum 

I'm 11 dpo and took a dollar tree test this am... Negative.

I'm a little frustrated but trying to stay positive. I have had the craziest symptoms and i swear I'm not mentally tricking myself to feel this way haha.

The biggest signs have been shortness of breath and increased heart. I'm in perfect health and a very active person. I read online that some people had this as an early pg symptom. I was hoping that was the case because I have NEVER had anything like this.


I also had spotting at 6dpo (was thinking this was implantation?)

Incredibly sore boobs, bleeding gums, tired & cramps in my legs.

All of these are soooo out of the ordinary for me.

Am I crazy!?


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry Melewen. I really Hope the thyroid meds kick fertilitys ass for you. The meds can do wonders.

Milesmommy - it's very possible that you aren't crazy lol. I tested negative at 11dpo and got a blazing bfp 13dpo, with a level of 637 on 15 dpo. Your signs sound good, but of course could always be aunt flow reminding you of her presence. How long have you been trying and what all are you trying as far as ttc goes?


----------



## MilesMommy

Yea I think I'm going to wait a few days and test again. If I can be patient. 

We're trying for our second child but this time around is our first time "trying"... Had my IUD removed in April and started charting and using OPKs just last month. 

I am really aware of my body and this month is just WAYYY different. I don't even get symptoms when AF is arriving.


----------



## laurac1988

Milesmommy I hope you get your bfp, but if you don't please get the high heart rate and breathlessness checked out xx


----------



## MilesMommy

Oh I definitely will! 

Kinda scary &#128563; 

Hoping for a dang BFP just to put a few fears to rest. 

Has anyone else heard of this or had it as a early preg symptom?


----------



## Jrepp

I noticed that my heart would beat a bit faster and I would be more out of breath walking up the stairs at work and home. I thought it was just the asthma, but now that I know what was really going on it made much more sense. I constantly feel like I can't catch my breath.


----------



## MilesMommy

That's exactly how I feel. When I sit down after doing dishes or even after a long conversation I feel like I can't really catch my breath. I have to take like a few big deep breaths... So crazy. Hoping mine is a symptom as yours was!!! 

Thanks JREPP


----------



## Jrepp

No problem! Hopefully this is your bfp.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Milesmommy! I hope you get your BFP soon.

I get short of breath now as a pregnancy symptom when I get a bit active. My heart is not to be trusted lol. I have a 'problem' as my heart gives an extra beat every now and again.

The Dr told me that during pregnanxy your blood volume increases which in turn will affect your heart rate/beat. 

FX that you are healthy and pregnant with nothing to worry about! Let is know when you retest :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Finally! a 2nd line on my first response OPK. A little faint but ive been waiting for it to start appearing soon! Hopefully the cb will show a solid smiley tonight or in the AM. Then as Marvin Gaye would sing "LETS GET IT ONNNNN" bowchickawowwow
 



Attached Files:







OPKCD12.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: 
Nurseginger you are so going to be rteady for o this cycle!!! Tons of :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you!!!! my only issue is after a couple of people told me on here their experience with first response OPK wasnt the best and i started researching more, i noticed a lot of complaints were that the first line was never as dark as the control line or even dark at all when it was actually positive. So im thankful at the moment i have Clearblue to use later on also.. we bd the last 2 nights, if cb shows nothing should i wait till tomorrow to bd? I have done one cycle of non stop bding and another cycle of here and there, so this cycle im asking especially with using OPKs and all that. i literally did the carlton dance from fresh prince of bell air as i saw the 2nd one appearing. I feel like i have been waiting forever for O.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

To me your first response isn't a positive so you could skip tomorrow unless the Clearblue gives you a solid smiley. O might still be 2 or so days away... Only time will tell. Luckily you have the opks to point it out and temps to confirm.


----------



## NurseGinger

So happy the bf got me the new thing of cb last night to help me feel more at ease. I swear its the little things in the life <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck nurseginger! Id def get to bding, as u said, just incase O creeps up fast! But it is def a good thing u have the other brand just incase as well! I always start bding the day my OPK shows a line thats a little darker than usual and I keep bding at least every other night until I see a 3 day temp rise. Sperm waiting up there for 1-3 days before O will up ur odds tremendously so bding ahead of time will only help :) FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> AF got me today. Boo hoo. Temps are a bit more regular and a bit higher though so that's good. Going to the endo hopefully this week. Making Babies says the meds they give you for a sluggish thyroid can essentially fix all fertility issues pretty instantly, relatively speaking. Like you said Jess. So hopeful that's it!

I'm sorry about AF! I hope meds help u asap! Come on BFP's! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Ski - sooo happy for you! Let's see pics!! Love it! :happydance:
> 
> AFM I'm hoping Mary will see this soon, bc I'm soo confused! My temp went right back up and the spotting actually decreased. It's barely there and barely brown when I wipe, but not always there. We had some intense bd yesterday, so I'm wondering if the spotting is from that?? No more cramps either, except when I'm needing to do #2, an exceptionally difficult feat sometimes, in spite of not actually being constipates; it's as if my muscles have relaxed and made going harder. Also, extremely nauseated today, nothing helps. Not vomiting but uncomfortable.. HELP!! I'ts been suggested that I test again in about three days if AF doesn't come.

DEF test again on Tuesday! I truly believe u may have experienced late implantation bleeding! FX FX FX! If AF doesn't show tomorrow, thats past a normal LP length, as LPs usually aren't any longer than 16 days...If you have any early result tests, you could even test tomorrow. I have a very good feeling about this! :) FX!! Many women can get a positive 2-4 days after the spotting or bleeding Started. FX FX FX! Plus it may not necessarily be IB, it could just be normal pregnancy bleeding so testing tomorrow would probably be good for you. Ill be stalking, for sure!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey jess just watched your youtube and I was going to suggest a chapstick. Dh works outside everyday so because of the elements gets very chapped lips. He has tried like 5 different types and I bought him Nivea brand and it really helps. So maybe that would help. Also sonic sells their ice by the bag. Maybe if you chew on a few ice chips instead of drinking water that may help!


----------



## YadairaD

Hello Ladies! I am brand new to this site as a member but since dh and I have been trying to concieve, I can't stay off of it!! This is our 6th cycle ttc and it's different than all the rest! I am about 15 dpo, cd31 and CONFUSED I could really use some advice! What do you ladies think?? Looking good??

Fertile days November 26th to 30th estimated Ovulation day was the 29th! I don't temp or use opk's or whatever but I'm very sure I ovulated. If not, it may have been the next day so I may be a day or so off on dpo. I have a 30 day cycle, luteal phase is about 15/16 days. Dh and I DTD the: 22nd-30th (twice on the 26th and skipped the 28th) 
1 dpo - Gassy, bloated, full feeling
2 dpo- I fainted! (first time ever happening) dizzy, nauseous, lightheaded, silght elevation in temp (99.2, usually around 96.8-97) White milky cm, TONS (unusual) 
3 dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm (not as much as day befre), "wet" feeling down there. Twinges on left side, fatigued, bloated, frequent/sudden urges to pee
4dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm, fatigued, bloated, starting to notice I'm bruising waaaaay easier. It usually takes a lot for me to bruise, I have at least 4 bruises right now. more twinges, frequent/sudden urges to pee
5 dpo- increase in appetite (eating soo much!!!! So unsual) suddenly dry "down there" had sex today and dh felt way toooo big in there, more intense orgasm and I noticed air escaping down there while we dtd, weird (tmi sorry!) "feeling pregnant"
6 dpo- the dr sent out for a blood test ( too early I know ) hot flashes
when I check, there is still white cm. nauseous, gassy 
7 dpo- 10 dpo: fatigued, bloated, gassy, headaches, random nausea, light headedness, hot flashes, mood wings, random headaches, white milky cm, full feeling, stopped "feeling pregnant" and constipation. Tingling and twinges lower belly area. 
11 dpo: noticed my smell to be a little bit heightened, not much but still need to say that because I have horrible sense of smell. Sensitive nipples (unusual) breasts feel fuller/heavier. creamy white cm, dizziness, light-headed, nausea, food aversions 
12 dpo: Light-headed, nauseous, major decrease in appetite even with liquids (threw-up twice), hot flashes on and off all day, creamy white cm, when I went to check my cervix everything felt tight in there tmi sorry!! fatigue, emotional, craving apples (weird) full feeling in lower abdomen and finally i had pain on my left side where I think my ovary would be, it was a sharp pain that lasted about 15 minutes or so. (I think I may actually have implanted today)
13 dpo: Gas/Flatulence, Pulling/Pinching on left side, Backache, Increased Sex Drive, Moodiness, Dizziness, Light Headed,Fatigue/Exhaustion, creamy white cm
14 dpo: AF is due today but there is no sign of her!!! Not even cramping, just creamy, watery white cm (fingers crossed) but I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Nausea, throwing/throwing up, backache, weepy/moody, very gassy! Little bit of cramping but it doesn't feel like af cramps
15 dpo: Major Fatigue, moody and my boobs feel fuller. No sign of AF! Haven't been able to test today but hoping af doesn't show.

I could really use some insight!


----------



## NurseGinger

so i was looking at my previous OPKs and yesterdays was there! holy crap it was a squinter, even the bf looked and was like "yep!!!" haha, it is a lot darker today than it was yesterday. CB OPK showed a blank circle tonight but I am hoping the fact that i ate right before I took the test didnt effect it. I thought it was just liquids i couldnt have, then i started thinking "wait.... " but i couldnt stop eating and didnt want to wait another 4 hours.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> so i was looking at my previous OPKs and yesterdays was there! holy crap it was a squinter, even the bf looked and was like "yep!!!" haha, it is a lot darker today than it was yesterday. CB OPK showed a blank circle tonight but I am hoping the fact that i ate right before I took the test didnt effect it. I thought it was just liquids i couldnt have, then i started thinking "wait.... " but i couldnt stop eating and didnt want to wait another 4 hours.

How long was your last cycle again? It'll help me help you some what estimate your O date :)


----------



## NurseGinger

i believe 26 days maybe? my estimated O day is suppose to be the 16th i think... last month i start my cycle started on November 7nd and ended Dec.2 where AF started back again on Dec. 3rd


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> Hello Ladies! I am brand new to this site as a member but since dh and I have been trying to concieve, I can't stay off of it!! This is our 6th cycle ttc and it's different than all the rest! I am about 15 dpo, cd31 and CONFUSED I could really use some advice! What do you ladies think?? Looking good??
> 
> Fertile days November 26th to 30th estimated Ovulation day was the 29th! I don't temp or use opk's or whatever but I'm very sure I ovulated. If not, it may have been the next day so I may be a day or so off on dpo. I have a 30 day cycle, luteal phase is about 15/16 days. Dh and I DTD the: 22nd-30th (twice on the 26th and skipped the 28th)
> 1 dpo - Gassy, bloated, full feeling
> 2 dpo- I fainted! (first time ever happening) dizzy, nauseous, lightheaded, silght elevation in temp (99.2, usually around 96.8-97) White milky cm, TONS (unusual)
> 3 dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm (not as much as day befre), "wet" feeling down there. Twinges on left side, fatigued, bloated, frequent/sudden urges to pee
> 4dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm, fatigued, bloated, starting to notice I'm bruising waaaaay easier. It usually takes a lot for me to bruise, I have at least 4 bruises right now. more twinges, frequent/sudden urges to pee
> 5 dpo- increase in appetite (eating soo much!!!! So unsual) suddenly dry "down there" had sex today and dh felt way toooo big in there, more intense orgasm and I noticed air escaping down there while we dtd, weird (tmi sorry!) "feeling pregnant"
> 6 dpo- the dr sent out for a blood test ( too early I know ) hot flashes
> when I check, there is still white cm. nauseous, gassy
> 7 dpo- 10 dpo: fatigued, bloated, gassy, headaches, random nausea, light headedness, hot flashes, mood wings, random headaches, white milky cm, full feeling, stopped "feeling pregnant" and constipation. Tingling and twinges lower belly area.
> 11 dpo: noticed my smell to be a little bit heightened, not much but still need to say that because I have horrible sense of smell. Sensitive nipples (unusual) breasts feel fuller/heavier. creamy white cm, dizziness, light-headed, nausea, food aversions
> 12 dpo: Light-headed, nauseous, major decrease in appetite even with liquids (threw-up twice), hot flashes on and off all day, creamy white cm, when I went to check my cervix everything felt tight in there tmi sorry!! fatigue, emotional, craving apples (weird) full feeling in lower abdomen and finally i had pain on my left side where I think my ovary would be, it was a sharp pain that lasted about 15 minutes or so. (I think I may actually have implanted today)
> 13 dpo: Gas/Flatulence, Pulling/Pinching on left side, Backache, Increased Sex Drive, Moodiness, Dizziness, Light Headed,Fatigue/Exhaustion, creamy white cm
> 14 dpo: AF is due today but there is no sign of her!!! Not even cramping, just creamy, watery white cm (fingers crossed) but I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Nausea, throwing/throwing up, backache, weepy/moody, very gassy! Little bit of cramping but it doesn't feel like af cramps
> 15 dpo: Major Fatigue, moody and my boobs feel fuller. No sign of AF! Haven't been able to test today but hoping af doesn't show.
> 
> I could really use some insight!

The only possibilities would be either a late implanter, making a late BFP but MOST likely you probably Oed a couple days, maybe even a few days later than thought. Before I started charting my temps or using opks, I was off on my O date by days every cycle, I later found out. IF you don't get your bfp this cycle (FX u do!), then id highly recommend temping along with opks and then after the first cycle temping, u can stop the opks if ud like. There's no way possible to confirm that O has passed except through BBT. I wish it were easier but we can have O pains and sore bbs days or even a wks before we actually O. It all depends on the woman but its called "delayed ovulation". Your body will sometimes gear up to O but then for whatever reason it stops and then your body will try again within a couple of days to week. Even women with the most regular cycles in the world can have this happen from time to time and my doc says its completely normal. Basically, your probably just at an earlier DPO than you originally thought and are just testing too early. FX thats the case and ur bfp is around the corner! In the meantime, if you notice any fertile cm, BD just for safety. Most women O earlier or much later than the "CD14" ovulation calendars and such predict as an O date. Is this how you've been tracking? I hope some of this info helps and I hope u get an answer soon. 
Querida, a member on this thread, just went through the same thing last cycle and she felt all the usual pregnancy/post ovulation symptoms before ovulation actually occurred (we only knew this because of her temps) and she was so confused all cycle. I felt so bad. I'm not saying this is what's going on with you, its just an example of how our bodies can mess with us when we want something SO badly! I really wish I could give you a better answer but its very hard to say when AF should truly be due or if enough time has passed for you to get a BFP yet without temps to look at :-\. Regardless, I hope u get ur bfp and if sadly you don't and are interested in charting temps, I'm more than happy to help! Temping really can make ALL the difference in how quickly you conceive because like I said, although it confirms O happened after the fact, it teaches you when ur true fertile phase is and you'll catch that egg THAT much quicker! If you haven't already of course! :) It took me 6 cycles before I started temping because I thought itd be alot of trouble but it quickly became a normal routine every a.m. I set my alarm for 5a.m and keep everything on my bed side so if I want to fall right back to sleep after taking my temp, I easily can. Its actually quite addicting once you get started...lol :haha: 
anyway, GL and lots of baby dust to you!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> i believe 26 days maybe? my estimated O day is suppose to be the 16th i think... last month i start my cycle started on November 7nd and ended Dec.2 where AF started back again on Dec. 3rd

so you have about the same length cycles as me. Depending on your LP, you should O between CD13-16. I hope we see ur bfp rather than LP length this cycle but if for some reason it takes another cycle, knowing ur LP length will come in handy. I do have a feeling ur guna get it this cycle tho! I have a great feeling for u!! But anyway, I am going to predict that O will occur for you on CD14 and you will have 12-14 day LP. As long as ur LP is at least 11 days, that's considered healthy. Like I said, im betting you have a 12-14 day LP (just seems most common) and id def stay getting busy over the next 3-4 days :) Im betting you'll see your O rise on CD15...that'd make O two days from now and the two days before O is best for conception....fx! Either way, unless ur cycles going to be longer than norm, u should see O no later than CD15. I hope that all made sense. Sometimes I have trouble explaining things the way I want to lol. Lots of luck ur way! :) 
Come on BFP's!!!!
:dust


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> Hey jess just watched your youtube and I was going to suggest a chapstick. Dh works outside everyday so because of the elements gets very chapped lips. He has tried like 5 different types and I bought him Nivea brand and it really helps. So maybe that would help. Also sonic sells their ice by the bag. Maybe if you chew on a few ice chips instead of drinking water that may help!

I have one Chapstick that I usr a lot lately. It's from aquafina or something like that. It's an oil instead of the waxy or creamy stuff. It works pretty good but my lips look ragged first thing in the morning. I think it's the dehydration.


----------



## Querida87

Quick update from me: the spotting stopped then started back up, still brown and only when wiping, but more than yesterday. If this is pregnancy bleed or late implant, I sure hope I can get a result soon. Not buying any tests right now though, gonna wait till Tuesday and if I still haven't seen actual AF then I'll test again. FX that it goes either way this week, instead of hanging in limbo..


----------



## NurseGinger

I hate hearing you are still in limbo!! ug, FX you get something soon, preferably a BFP. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Quick update from me: the spotting stopped then started back up, still brown and only when wiping, but more than yesterday. If this is pregnancy bleed or late implant, I sure hope I can get a result soon. Not buying any tests right now though, gonna wait till Tuesday and if I still haven't seen actual AF then I'll test again. FX that it goes either way this week, instead of hanging in limbo..

I def hope u get a result asap! I see the spotting started 4 days ago today so you can def test tomorrow or Tues, as said, and get a bfp if AF doesn't show. I'm waiting to see ur temp today! Since your spotting started back up, it may be AF :-\. But if your temp stays up, that's a good sign and if it drops down, that'd prob mean AF, sadly. I hope its a bfp tho!! I know if a women has a tad bit low progesterone that can sometimes cause spotting...you had spotting quite a few times this cycle, right? I'm pretty sure I remember you saying you were...I wouldn't get worried about it though because as I said earlier in the month, ur body may be getting used to life without b/c again, u know? I'm still hoping its pregnancy spotting, just wanted to share that tid bit with you.
Anyway, ill be watching out for ur temp today! FX!!! I sure hope u get ur answer asap!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I see ur temp stayed the same Querida....im hoping it stays up there! I cant wait until tomorrow for you to test again! FX AF doesn't come full force before then, or at all! :) 

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

CD 8 for me today, which means I'm entering my fertile phase . I realized this a.m that if I O no later than CD13/14, I still have a shot at my 2014 bfp! FX FX FX!! I should be about 10-12dpo by Dec 31st so there's a chance I could still get my bfp before the new year. I'm praying anyway! FX! I'm hoping I O no later than day 13...I want my 7dpo bloods done, since I was a lil dehydrated last cycle for it :-\. I'm drinking lots of water this time around! FX for good results! 
My higher dosage of the enzymes should be here today or tomorrow...they may already be there but I haven't been able to check the mail in almost a wk. Our mail house was strangely snowed in and the co-op didn't do anything about plowing it. Ugh. But anyway, lets just pray a miracle happens within the 4-5days before O on the higher dosage enzymes. A girl can only hope...

LOTS OF HOLIDAY DUST TO EVERYONE!! :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

So does anyone think that the horrible back pain friday night, and the squeeze pain in my uterus on sat could have been implantation? Every month I get something that has never happened before. But that sqeezing feeling on my right side was just way too weird! It was like someone was holding it and would squeeze real hard then let go then squeeze again then let go. It lasted for about 5 minutes. And then a couple of times that day I got what felt like af cramps then they would fade.


----------



## cutieq

Mary, that made me smile! FX so tight that you get that 2014 BFP


----------



## NurseGinger

FX aidensmommy!!

Froggyfrog: possibly! sadly i have never experienced implantation before so i cant really comment on it, however reading about everything i say it def. could be! I hate cueing in on things i have never personally experienced but i wanted to let you know i have heard of similar symptoms like that for implantation bleeding. FX for you!! FX i get to experience soon! :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks nurseginger. I have gone to dr google on it and can't seem to find anyone explain quite how it felt. I should be able to test and get a bfp on friday if it was. Im waiting till af is due to test. It would be a very nice surprise since we were ntnp this cycle. Here's to a lucky cycle 58!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Froggy, it is possible. I think I had implantation cramps from 22h00 on 6 dpo and early morning 7 dpo. Either of those two had to be it as my BFP started faint and grey on 9dpo. 
It felt like af cramps but I knew it had to be different as it was smack in the middle of my tww. Fx for you!

Cutie, nice to see your high temps :)

Nurse just keep up with the bd, o will be here soon and your BFP will follow.

FX Mary, you said we'd have the BFP's before end 2014 and I'm sure you'll have it as well!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babybagushski

So just to be sure I took a clearblue digital today and its true I can believe it now! IM PREGNANT =D :happydance:

:dust: and FX for you all ... ill still be stalking this thread looking for more :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







bagushski2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Congrats again! 
I just love digitals :)


----------



## babybagushski

Thanks WunnaBubba, I do too. I had to do it because those pesky lines I dont trust haha, I mean my stick was deff positive but I couldnt believe it ya know, so I needed it in digital writing lol. 

I hope to see a lot more :bfp: in this thread too I got my FX for the rest of you ladies waiting to test and im sorry for those who got the :witch: this month my FX are crossed next cycle is the :bfp: cycle for ya'll =D

And congrats WunnaBubba on your :bfp: in october =D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx. I think DH was the main reason I got the digital. 

9dpo was a grey 2nd line, 10 dpo fmu was 2 faint lines of different brands. He kept on saying to wait for blood tests and I was like really... What more to do to convince him. Did the digital and then he came around a bit. I think he's not a squinter :rofl:


----------



## babybagushski

hahah my SO was the same way. I was jumping for joy when I didnt even have to squint at the line (although it was pretty faint but i think ive become accustomed to squinting so I dnk lol) regardless it didnt really sink in until today when I took the digital. Now hes at work shouting it from the rooftops lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I felt implantation at like 8 dpo, BFP at 10 dpo.


----------



## NurseGinger

look at that! so ready to be in TWW, hopefully just a day or two left!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babybagushski

wishing, i didnt feel impl at all but I woke up saturday morning like IM PREGNANT and I was only 9dpo at that point and sure enough the test came back positive (faint pos but it deff was visible without squinting) I was in shock bc I was only 9dpo so needless to say I was more then excited to see my digital results hehe ... congrats on your BFP too !!!

wooohooo nurseginger sending plenty of baby dust your way and got my FX crossed for you!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Kenna what did your implantation feel like?


----------



## cutieq

Congrats on the BFPs!!

I've been pretty crampy myself and only 2dpo. Hope it's a good sign for me!


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Kenna what did your implantation feel like?

It was a weird pain in my lower abdomen, I described it to Mary as it was so weird! And sudden, it knocked me off my feet!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thats how it felt Saturday. Just weird! I had to sit down. It was like a throb, but a squeezing feeling on my right side. Like someone had my uterus in their fist


----------



## froggyfrog

So if that was on sat, should I test in the morning? Im really scared to test, especially since I haven't had anything else telling me I might be pregnant


----------



## YadairaD

This is cycle #6 ttc and I'm 16 dpo, cd32 and still no BFP. ugh! Af is always like clockwork, she always shows on cd30. I have my fingers crossed though! The only reason I don't think I'm out yet is because of my cm. At this point, I would be having EWCM or just plain clear sticky cm. Right now (and the last few days) I have had creamy (like lotion) white cm or watery white cm. Today though it had a touch of pink (hoping this is just spotting and not af)

I have never been one to have "spotting", so how much stuff comes out? I usually just have my period and it's over. 

Has anyone had similar cm and still get their BFP?


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea, I had nothing else saying I'm pregnant either! I would test!


----------



## YadairaD

> The only possibilities would be either a late implanter, making a late BFP but MOST likely you probably Oed a couple days, maybe even a few days later than thought. Before I started charting my temps or using opks, I was off on my O date by days every cycle, I later found out. IF you don't get your bfp this cycle (FX u do!), then id highly recommend temping along with opks and then after the first cycle temping, u can stop the opks if ud like. There's no way possible to confirm that O has passed except through BBT. I wish it were easier but we can have O pains and sore bbs days or even a wks before we actually O. It all depends on the woman but its called "delayed ovulation". Your body will sometimes gear up to O but then for whatever reason it stops and then your body will try again within a couple of days to week. Even women with the most regular cycles in the world can have this happen from time to time and my doc says its completely normal. Basically, your probably just at an earlier DPO than you originally thought and are just testing too early. FX thats the case and ur bfp is around the corner! In the meantime, if you notice any fertile cm, BD just for safety. Most women O earlier or much later than the "CD14" ovulation calendars and such predict as an O date. Is this how you've been tracking? I hope some of this info helps and I hope u get an answer soon.
> Querida, a member on this thread, just went through the same thing last cycle and she felt all the usual pregnancy/post ovulation symptoms before ovulation actually occurred (we only knew this because of her temps) and she was so confused all cycle. I felt so bad. I'm not saying this is what's going on with you, its just an example of how our bodies can mess with us when we want something SO badly! I really wish I could give you a better answer but its very hard to say when AF should truly be due or if enough time has passed for you to get a BFP yet without temps to look at :-\. Regardless, I hope u get ur bfp and if sadly you don't and are interested in charting temps, I'm more than happy to help! Temping really can make ALL the difference in how quickly you conceive because like I said, although it confirms O happened after the fact, it teaches you when ur true fertile phase is and you'll catch that egg THAT much quicker! If you haven't already of course! :) It took me 6 cycles before I started temping because I thought itd be alot of trouble but it quickly became a normal routine every a.m. I set my alarm for 5a.m and keep everything on my bed side so if I want to fall right back to sleep after taking my temp, I easily can. Its actually quite addicting once you get started...lol :haha:
> anyway, GL and lots of baby dust to you!! :dust:



Thank you for your input, aidensmommy1! I am pretty sure I o'd right on schedule, if not the next day. I may not temp (yet) but I am totally a cm checker and there was plenty of fertile cm those days. I ovulate about cd16 every cycle. (dh and I did plenty of bd between the 22nd until the 8th just in case I o'd late lol) I'm thinking I implanted late because right around 12 dpo I felt pains on my left side that lasted about 15 minutes or so. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NurseGinger

babybagushski said:


> wishing, i didnt feel impl at all but I woke up saturday morning like IM PREGNANT and I was only 9dpo at that point and sure enough the test came back positive (faint pos but it deff was visible without squinting) I was in shock bc I was only 9dpo so needless to say I was more then excited to see my digital results hehe ... congrats on your BFP too !!!
> 
> wooohooo nurseginger sending plenty of baby dust your way and got my FX crossed for you!!!


Thank you!! my cb OPK still has yet given me a dang solid smiley. but my lines are getting darker on my first response OPK so i am happy!! bf is off work today and tomorrow so i am thrilled to get our bd in while he isnt so tired! However i did tell him even a few days past O i will need him to join me for a little one on one ahhahaha


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Thanks nurseginger. I have gone to dr google on it and can't seem to find anyone explain quite how it felt. I should be able to test and get a bfp on friday if it was. Im waiting till af is due to test. It would be a very nice surprise since we were ntnp this cycle. Here's to a lucky cycle 58!!

the way you described your feelings in ur last post can def be a good sign! I DEF know what u mean about new symptoms every dang cycle!! Grr! I had this CRAZY pulling sensation on my left side last cycle that i felt was possible implantation and it was like nothing before but sadly, mine turned out to be a cyst :(. I SOOOO am wishing for a Christmas BFP for us all! You deserve it, for sure! Its def your turn! FX for us both! :)
What you described sounds alot like what Kenna described to me when she got her bfp. I wasn't paying as much attention to my symptom's during the TWW with my very early m/c and I wasn't looking for ANY symptoms with Aiden until after the BFP came, other than being very bloated, so I cant say it lead me to a BFP from personal experience, yet, but its sounding good! Come on BFP!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> The only possibilities would be either a late implanter, making a late BFP but MOST likely you probably Oed a couple days, maybe even a few days later than thought. Before I started charting my temps or using opks, I was off on my O date by days every cycle, I later found out. IF you don't get your bfp this cycle (FX u do!), then id highly recommend temping along with opks and then after the first cycle temping, u can stop the opks if ud like. There's no way possible to confirm that O has passed except through BBT. I wish it were easier but we can have O pains and sore bbs days or even a wks before we actually O. It all depends on the woman but its called "delayed ovulation". Your body will sometimes gear up to O but then for whatever reason it stops and then your body will try again within a couple of days to week. Even women with the most regular cycles in the world can have this happen from time to time and my doc says its completely normal. Basically, your probably just at an earlier DPO than you originally thought and are just testing too early. FX thats the case and ur bfp is around the corner! In the meantime, if you notice any fertile cm, BD just for safety. Most women O earlier or much later than the "CD14" ovulation calendars and such predict as an O date. Is this how you've been tracking? I hope some of this info helps and I hope u get an answer soon.
> Querida, a member on this thread, just went through the same thing last cycle and she felt all the usual pregnancy/post ovulation symptoms before ovulation actually occurred (we only knew this because of her temps) and she was so confused all cycle. I felt so bad. I'm not saying this is what's going on with you, its just an example of how our bodies can mess with us when we want something SO badly! I really wish I could give you a better answer but its very hard to say when AF should truly be due or if enough time has passed for you to get a BFP yet without temps to look at :-\. Regardless, I hope u get ur bfp and if sadly you don't and are interested in charting temps, I'm more than happy to help! Temping really can make ALL the difference in how quickly you conceive because like I said, although it confirms O happened after the fact, it teaches you when ur true fertile phase is and you'll catch that egg THAT much quicker! If you haven't already of course! :) It took me 6 cycles before I started temping because I thought itd be alot of trouble but it quickly became a normal routine every a.m. I set my alarm for 5a.m and keep everything on my bed side so if I want to fall right back to sleep after taking my temp, I easily can. Its actually quite addicting once you get started...lol :haha:
> anyway, GL and lots of baby dust to you!! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input, aidensmommy1! I am pretty sure I o'd right on schedule, if not the next day. I may not temp (yet) but I am totally a cm checker and there was plenty of fertile cm those days. I ovulate about cd16 every cycle. (dh and I did plenty of bd between the 22nd until the 8th just in case I o'd late lol) I'm thinking I implanted late because right around 12 dpo I felt pains on my left side that lasted about 15 minutes or so. Fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

I just wanted to let you know because I too was a very good CM checker before charting temps and from my cm, I thought I oed CD14-16 but I found out after my first cycle charting that I really oed between CD 9-12. Fertile cm can come and go at any time during a cycle and when "delayed O" occurs, you'll still get fertile cm and such although it delays. Its just very uncommon to get a sticky BFP after 16dpo so I'm just thinking if you oed late, that'll give you more time for a healthy BFP. Of course there are exceptions though so if you don't see AF or a BFP within the next week, id call your doc for blood work. Sometimes HCG doesn't filter to the urine in more rarer cases but my bff was one of those rare cases and couldn't get a single positive test until she was 12wks and her son is now 7yrs and very healthy :). Either way, I hope u get ur answer ASAP. I know limbo is the worst! I've always had regular cycles and the last few cycles I've had O delay by a few days and temping has def kept me from COMPLETELY losing my mind...lol :haha: If I didn't temp, id be lost lol. Its a personal thing, I HAVE to know what's going on with my cycles/body! Lol. 
As I said, there's exceptions and some women just implant later but INCASE there's no BFP, yet, I wanted you to be aware that you could be Oing at different times than you thought, that way you know for your own knowledge whether or not you should BD at different times in future cycles. I'm hoping you get ur bfp! You certainly picked a great thread of ladies tho! We're all very knowledgeable about all the TTC stuff...mostly because many of us have been here for TOO long and alls we do is google all day! Lol. 
I'll be stalking & I hope that little spot of pink was IB for u! If it was IB, you can usually get a BFP with a sensitive test 2 days after the spotting started. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well my new enzymes got here today, as expected, so I get to start taking double the dose tomorrow :) FX it helps lead to my sticky bean! Enzymes, hope, and prayer....what else does a girl need to clear a tube?! Lol :) FX 

:dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

FX and prayers to you aidensmommy!!


----------



## cutieq

FX for you Mary!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Chelsea I didn't have anything blaring at me either. I thought there was no way I would get pregnant that cycle.


----------



## YadairaD

I got my BFP This afternoon!!!


However, I just checked my cm and it was pink and now it is almost like a very, very light period :-( hoping this stops by the morning. What could this be? The witch about to show or is light bleeding normal? I have very heavy periods and ive never had "spotting" so this is strange to me


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats Yadaira and fx it's just normal spotting. Some women have spotting in the beginning and some have it all through. Hopefully all is okay with your BFP.

Go Nurse go :dance: Cannot wait for the tww to watch for your BFP!

Fx Mary!!! Holiday miracles are real and hoping you'll be one of them! 

Froggy, I had the cramps and just said if I end up pregnant I would think of it as implantation. At 9dpo I felt like I was completely out and waiting for af. So I thought oh well just waste the only test I have and I got grey 2nd line and right there and then I knew/clicked I was pregnant. Fx for you!!


----------



## babybagushski

YadairaD said:


> I got my BFP This afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> However, I just checked my cm and it was pink and now it is almost like a very, very light period :-( hoping this stops by the morning. What could this be? The witch about to show or is light bleeding normal? I have very heavy periods and ive never had "spotting" so this is strange to me

yayyyy. :happydance: congrats on your :bfp:. I wouldnt worry too much unless it comes with af like cramping. Ive herd sometimes women with heavy flows can have spotting during the first few weeks of pregnancy and sometimes the entire pregnancy. I would call your dr and get bloodwork done to make sure your hcg levels are going up not down :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I had spotting until week 7! Congrats, hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> I got my BFP This afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> However, I just checked my cm and it was pink and now it is almost like a very, very light period :-( hoping this stops by the morning. What could this be? The witch about to show or is light bleeding normal? I have very heavy periods and ive never had "spotting" so this is strange to me

I knew u still had time for a bfp! I'm praying very hard that ur spotting is normal pregnancy spotting. It very well could be perfectly normal. I know women who have had their full blown "period" right after a bfp and went on to give birth. FX this is the case for you!


----------



## YadairaD

How heavy does does the bleeding get? It's gotten heavier but still not as heavy as af.... I'm slowly becoming more and more concerned :-(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, have u tested yet? I see ur temp was up a little more today! :) FX FX!! I'm anxiously waiting for you to test! Good luck and dust!


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> How heavy does does the bleeding get? It's gotten heavier but still not as heavy as af.... I'm slowly becoming more and more concerned :-(

it all depends on the woman. Many women dont even find out their pregnant until a month later because they assume it was their period but it was actually early pregnancy bleeding so for some its def heavier..others say they get one spot or spot for a couple of days. Spotting confuses me as well, as I'm not usually a spotter either. Id go for blood work and have them repeat the blood test 2 days after the first test so you can see how much ur levels are rising. That'll give u a better idea of what's going on. 
I had spotting after a BFP a year ago but mine ended up being a "chemical pregnancy" which is a very early m/c but I eventually started bleeding out big clots and it felt like bad AF cramps. If your not cramping, thats can be a good sign on its own. 
Im crossing my fingers extra tight for you hun!! Good luck! I hope ur little bean is extra sticky!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> FX for you Mary!!!!

wooo 3 dpo! Idk how I missed that! Lol :) I am praying you and I both get bfps this cycle, and the other ladies waiting with us! Here's to our holiday BFP's Dani! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats YadairaD..... Praying the spotting/bleeding stops..... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> Thank you!! my cb OPK still has yet given me a dang solid smiley. but my lines are getting darker on my first response OPK so i am happy!! bf is off work today and tomorrow so i am thrilled to get our bd in while he isnt so tired! However i did tell him even a few days past O i will need him to join me for a little one on one ahhahaha

Damn OPK!!!! Anyhow, it looks like you might have O'ed yesterday seeing your temp shift today with at least .2 higher than the highest temps in the past 6 days..... You might be 1 dpo today... FX for more high(er) temps to confirm your O..... And oh, your :sex: timing is great. :happydance:

More :bfp:s coming :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Would someone look at my temp difference? It spiked!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo for Crosshairs Danie :dance:

Yay Nurse, I'm with Daphne, looks like you are 1 dpo :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

DEAR CLEARBLUE OPK:
YOU ARE STILL FLASHING THIS AM, I HATE YOU AT THE MOMENT

LOVE
THIS possible 1DPO LADY


Does my bdign look alright? we are still going to continue to BD for the next few days but man, i was caught off guard with it coming a day early! wish i BD the day before possible ovulation, i heard thats a great time to :/


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> Would someone look at my temp difference? It spiked!

You'll get the crosshairs after 2 more high(er) temps. That's at 3dpo... This will put your ovulation on the last day of low temp or temp before the spike....


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you! i am so happy to start learning the meanings of the different temps. my bf even loves checkign in on it. hes like "dang babe! it is HIGH!"


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> DEAR CLEARBLUE OPK:
> YOU ARE STILL FLASHING THIS AM, I HATE YOU AT THE MOMENT
> 
> LOVE
> THIS possible 1DPO LADY
> 
> 
> Does my bdign look alright? we are still going to continue to BD for the next few days but man, i was caught off guard with it coming a day early! wish i BD the day before possible ovulation, i heard thats a great time to :/

Some women don't get solid smiley and some gets blank then solid (this happened to me (the cycle before my :bfp: cycle). But i will still BD until you get that solid smiley and dark lines to be on the safe side... Today's temp might be a fluke... Even FF says to not stop BD until temps confirmed you already O'ed.

BTW, the best days of conception is the 2 days prior to O, O day and O+1.


----------



## cutieq

NG, it make go solid today. The digital only detects a surge, not actual ovulation. I would definitely say 1dpo today and your BD looks great! We can wait and go crazy together!

Thanks for the well wishes on the crosshairs ladies. Hoping and praying for a holiday BFP for everyone waiting!


----------



## cutieq

Also what daphne said. I would BD a day or two more just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mdscpa

3 dpo, DANI!!!! Can't wait to see your holiday :bfp:.

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip Nurse your bd timing looks great! Just go for a little bit more :)

Wohoooooo I cannot wait till you ladies start testing so that we can get some more BFP's!!!


----------



## cutieq

Oh thanks! I'm glad and sad I'm not temping. It'll be a total surprise this month. Started the progesterone today!


----------



## NurseGinger

I can def. feel the temp rise this AM, I AM BURNING UP! sitting half naked as i watch tv. whew! normally i am collddddd. I have to say something about last nights BD was deff. different/spicy... afterwards we were both like "well.... alright!" hahaha.


----------



## cutieq

NurseGinger said:


> I can def. feel the temp rise this AM, I AM BURNING UP! sitting half naked as i watch tv. whew! normally i am collddddd. I have to say something about last nights BD was deff. different/spicy... afterwards we were both like "well.... alright!" hahaha.

Ha! I told DH similar one night. We have covered everytime of day, angle and position possible. If sperm doesn't meet the egg this time, they just weren't meant to meet.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Would someone look at my temp difference? It spiked!

I'm betting your 1dpo today BUT keep bding until u see another 2 high temps :). Looks like I had ur O day right! FX for u! I knew ud O by CD13-14 cuz you have the same cycle length as my norm so I was pretty certain ud O a little earlier than CD16. YAY! lol


----------



## NurseGinger

@cutieq: hahah yes! bf was like "man oh man last night heh!" then proceeds to say " i think we made a baby this month!" i looked and said "DONT YOU JINX THIS, DONT YOU JINX THIS! DONT SAY WE DID IT BEFORE I FIND OUT!" he ran to the dresser and knocked on wood and said "I FIXED IT!!" hahahah :rofl: FX this is yours and my month!! :) im got to try and stay calm and not fixate on the symptoms.. TRY being the key word.


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl::haha:

I'm knocking on my table right now for you Ginger...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

:rofl: :rofl: THANK YOU! hahahah i want this so bad and so does he! I told him he isnt allowed to talk about it till i confirm yay or nay or i want to talk about it during this TWW.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> @cutieq: hahah yes! bf was like "man oh man last night heh!" then proceeds to say " i think we made a baby this month!" i looked and said "DONT YOU JINX THIS, DONT YOU JINX THIS! DONT SAY WE DID IT BEFORE I FIND OUT!" he ran to the dresser and knocked on wood and said "I FIXED IT!!" hahahah :rofl: FX this is yours and my month!! :) im got to try and stay calm and not fixate on the symptoms.. TRY being the key word.

:rofl: TOO FUNNY! You two sound like me and my dh. Gota love it! :) 
Good luck trying to ignore symptoms! It took me awhile but I was finally able to ignore them last cycle!!! (after 20 cycles LOL). Its hard not to symptom spot, seeing as progesterone mimics HCG so many of us do get "symptoms" every cycle, regardless. That drives me NUTS! I really reallyyyy have a good feeling for you this cycle! U caught O PERFECT! (knock on wood!!!) FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was just looking at my chart and besides CD7, my temps are actually quite stable compared to usual..i better knock on some wood myself so they remain that way! Lol FX my high fiber diet is helping already!...its only been like a wk lol :haha: But anything's possible while TTC!


----------



## froggyfrog

Peed on a frer this morning, and it has what looks like an evap. So im pretty sure its just another bfn!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh sorry Froggy! I'm going to be forever optimistic and hope that it is an actual BFP in the making :dust:

NurseG, my bd day before o felt different to me as well. Afterwards I had this real funny tingle in my lower abdomen/groin area. It was different to orgasm feeling. I almost wanted to cry :rofl: but yeah I'm pretty sure that did it :) FX for you :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and it was a happy cry :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

lmao sadly i didnt make it the day before O, but 2 days before the day before O! lol, we bd for two days, then i took a day to let his army build up and that day we didn't do it was the day before my O. so I am praying and crossing my fingers and toes the little army that is waiting up there is enough! thank you all again for such fast responses to help. i love learning about my body, and of course bf loves helping any way he can! HAHA


----------



## mdscpa

You made it on O day as well, so maybe his :spermy: swims faster then after taking some rest.... If so, you could be expecting a boy by doing SMEP.... either way there's definitely some soldiers already there waiting to meet your eggy.....


----------



## mdscpa

Temping will definitely help you learn more about your cycle... If you don't get :bfp: (FX you do) at least you'll get your LP (luteal phase). This will let you know when to take a test in the future as it tends to be fixed every cycle. Still I'm praying you get your :bfp: instead of knowing your LP. 

I just started temping last May and learned a lot, thanks to Mary (aidensmommy1)... She and the other ladies here helped me through it. 5th month temping i got my very first :bfp:

Pamela (wunnabubba), on the other hand, got it the first month of temping and using OPKs... Hoping the same happens to you....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

If i had a boy, he would be a bajillion times more excited. I would love a boy also, im not good with girly things and seeing the way my niece can be, wow she is a handful! but i would be happy either way. a blessing is a blessing <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah I was a complete loon my 1st cycle of opk and temps. I was posting opk pics twice a day for advice and everyone on here was great with their help. I would say my BFP was a real group effort :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

Aidensmommy and WunnaBubba have been amazing at helping and keeping me sane as i waited for my O day! praying and fx for us all to get bfps, and if you have your bfp already then a happy and healthy pregnancy!! eeeek i love this site, and agree i believe its a group effort with helping!


----------



## YadairaD

The spotting has gotten heavier but it is still not as heavy as af. Hoping that this nothing and I'm just over reacting! There are 4 reasons I'm not quite saying I'm out yet.
1. Mild/No Cramps with spotting
2. No back pain. (Always have back pain the week before and during af) 
3. Constipated/not very big bm (usually I have tons of diarrhea when af shows, tmi sorry!!) 
4. No blood clots. I usually have big globs of it every time I wipe when af comes (again, tmi!!) 

Also, I have had 3 m/c in the past 4 years (10w, 5w and 4w) and this doesn't seem as painful as the periods I got after those. My periods are sometimes so bad I don't want to get out of bed but today I have tons of energy and I'm cleaning the house! (weird)
I'm waiting until tonight to see if it gets heavier or goes away then testing again tomorrow morning to see if it's still a BFP,if so, then off to the doctor!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, so sorry for your losses.... Can't imagine what you have been through. FX it just stops and you still get a :bfp: tomorrow.... :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

I am gong to go ahead and say, yesterday deff. was my ovulation day. My first response Opk line is now vanishing
 



Attached Files:







ovu.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lilllian

I think I am 9dpo today and had BFN this evening :( I had a BFP with both my kids at 9dpo, so feeling very disappointed! I am hoping I am only 8DPO but think this may be wishful thinking as I have AF symptoms. Really wanted a BFP Christmas. I will be with extended family on holiday (shared house) when I next ovulate, so it will be too difficult to dtd. Arggh- roll on Feb


----------



## MilesMommy

Turns out I wasn't crazy about my weird symptoms of being super out of breath!!!

Got my BFP this afternoon at 13dpo

Was a but discouraged at 10 & 11dpo getting bfn...

But wahooo!!!!


----------



## Lilllian

MilesMommy said:


> Turns out I wasn't crazy about my weird symptoms of being super out of breath!!!
> 
> Got my BFP this afternoon at 13dpo
> 
> Was a but discouraged at 10 & 11dpo getting bfn...
> 
> But wahooo!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! fantastic news :happydance:. gives me hope! :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks nurseginger for those kind words! I'm always here to help, always!...sometimes it may take a bit to see it but I love helping you ladies when I can :). With ur fading opk, temp spike, and usual cycle length, id say its pretty safe to say O has passed for sure! I always take precautions though. I get SO mad at myself if I feel like I messed up my shot lol :haha:. I think we all experience that feeling tho! Can't wait for our soon-to-be sticky BFP's to come!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> The spotting has gotten heavier but it is still not as heavy as af. Hoping that this nothing and I'm just over reacting! There are 4 reasons I'm not quite saying I'm out yet.
> 1. Mild/No Cramps with spotting
> 2. No back pain. (Always have back pain the week before and during af)
> 3. Constipated/not very big bm (usually I have tons of diarrhea when af shows, tmi sorry!!)
> 4. No blood clots. I usually have big globs of it every time I wipe when af comes (again, tmi!!)
> 
> Also, I have had 3 m/c in the past 4 years (10w, 5w and 4w) and this doesn't seem as painful as the periods I got after those. My periods are sometimes so bad I don't want to get out of bed but today I have tons of energy and I'm cleaning the house! (weird)
> I'm waiting until tonight to see if it gets heavier or goes away then testing again tomorrow morning to see if it's still a BFP,if so, then off to the doctor!

I'm so sorry about ur loses hun :(. I agree with you though, the lack of cramping and back ache is def a good sign that this is normal spotting. Have you called ur doc to go get ur blood levels checked yet? As I said earlier, id def get them repeated 48-72hrs after the first beta (which ur doc will prob recommended any how with spotting) and as long as the numbers are double, hopefully everything will be fine. Also have them check ur progesterone level because if its too low, they can give you a cream or suppository to fix that and that can greatly reduce the risk of m/c. I read its best to find out ASAP so you can start meds IF needed. It may just be ur bean getting nice and snug and causing your uterus a little normal irritation...fx this is the case! Ull be in my prayers!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> If i had a boy, he would be a bajillion times more excited. I would love a boy also, im not good with girly things and seeing the way my niece can be, wow she is a handful! but i would be happy either way. a blessing is a blessing <3

My thoughts exactly! Lol. I would love either though, of course and I would love to dress my baby girl up BUT, I look at see the way some of the little girls at my sons school talk these days and omgoshhh, they can be so grouchy! Lol but I guess thats just a thing we all get anyway! My real fear is that she'd be worse than I was and that scares the hell out of me. I'm overly protective of my son....i can only imagine how ill be if I have a girl! Instead of Daddy sitting on the porch cleaning his gun when a boy comes, ill be the one out there! Lol :rofl: But all that aside, id be so happy for either!  Like you said, a blessing is a blessing and every last baby is a blessing, for sure :)


----------



## cutieq

Congrats MilesMommy!


----------



## Querida87

Quick update!! No spotting unless I check my cervix or have an orgasm, most cramping comes after that as well. Temps are staying nice and high, even got higher today!! Had two maybe there super squinters (1 FMU one an hour ago) on Walmart cheapies and have one left for tomorrow's FMU!! And I sent pics via facebook to JandJ and she sees it too!! Hoping for a clearly pink line tomorrow with FMU!!


----------



## mdscpa

MilesMommy said:



> Turns out I wasn't crazy about my weird symptoms of being super out of breath!!!
> 
> Got my BFP this afternoon at 13dpo
> 
> Was a but discouraged at 10 & 11dpo getting bfn...
> 
> But wahooo!!!!

Congratulations MilesMommy.... :wohoo::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

FX for a :bfp: Brianna..... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lilllian said:


> I think I am 9dpo today and had BFN this evening :( I had a BFP with both my kids at 9dpo, so feeling very disappointed! I am hoping I am only 8DPO but think this may be wishful thinking as I have AF symptoms. Really wanted a BFP Christmas. I will be with extended family on holiday (shared house) when I next ovulate, so it will be too difficult to dtd. Arggh- roll on Feb

FX. You tested early and not everybody gets their BFP's early. I now know of 2 ladies (Jrepp & Milesmommy) who tested early with BFN and then when they tested again later BFP.

FX and loads of :dust: Here is to hoping you will be the 3rd lady :)



MilesMommy said:


> Turns out I wasn't crazy about my weird symptoms of being super out of breath!!!
> 
> Got my BFP this afternoon at 13dpo
> 
> Was a but discouraged at 10 & 11dpo getting bfn...
> 
> But wahooo!!!!

Yay Congratulations!!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you :happydance:



Querida87 said:


> Quick update!! No spotting unless I check my cervix or have an orgasm, most cramping comes after that as well. Temps are staying nice and high, even got higher today!! Had two maybe there super squinters (1 FMU one an hour ago) on Walmart cheapies and have one left for tomorrow's FMU!! And I sent pics via facebook to JandJ and she sees it too!! Hoping for a clearly pink line tomorrow with FMU!!

FX Brianna. Hope you get that BFP :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Lilllian said:


> I think I am 9dpo today and had BFN this evening :( I had a BFP with both my kids at 9dpo, so feeling very disappointed! I am hoping I am only 8DPO but think this may be wishful thinking as I have AF symptoms. Really wanted a BFP Christmas. I will be with extended family on holiday (shared house) when I next ovulate, so it will be too difficult to dtd. Arggh- roll on Feb

It could be because it's still early..... Every pregnancy is different so you might get a :bfp: later than your previous kids......

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> I am gong to go ahead and say, yesterday deff. was my ovulation day. My first response Opk line is now vanishing

I think so too.... Maybe you just didn't catch the high surge of LH that would give you a super positive OPK. Or maybe because of the brand, i haven't used it so i have no clue what to expect with FRER... Your temp also agree so far.... Hopefully, tomorrow FF will give you your CH on CD13.

Lots of :dust: to you hun.....


----------



## NurseGinger

mdscpa said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> I am gong to go ahead and say, yesterday deff. was my ovulation day. My first response Opk line is now vanishing
> 
> I think so too.... Maybe you just didn't catch the high surge of LH that would give you a super positive OPK. Or maybe because of the brand, i haven't used it so i have no clue what to expect with FRER... Your temp also agree so far.... Hopefully, tomorrow FF will give you your CH on CD13.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you hun.....Click to expand...

Thank you! Both of my clearblues never showed a peak smiley and i took them at 2 different times in the day, the only thing i got was my first response OPK which showed me a darkkish line but not dark enough which im glad i had because i wouldnt of saw anything then! :) FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

Still your temp is doing ok. One more day and O will be confirmed....FX it will and not be anovulatory cycle.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo, Nurse looks like you are 2DPO. Hoping you get your crosshairs tomorrow :)


----------



## mdscpa

Are you going to test Brianna? Your temp is staying high. FX for a sticky :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

just what i need. i think i am having a UTI come along, started burning after urination twice... i hate this.


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> just what i need. i think i am having a UTI come along, started burning after urination twice... i hate this.

I hope it's not. Maybe it's just due to :sex: marathon that happened :haha: Or hopefully a sign.... TWW is gonna be so long for you and for us :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

Right?! a couple months ago i had a bad UTI, and i noticed after my antibiotics if i didnt drink a lot of water i would get symptoms of a burning sensation.. well it hasnt happened in awhile and i drink A LOT of water even at night. so i was so confused this AM and felt grrrr. I had some weird stuff happen already and im like 'SERIOUSLY BODY!?!? SERIOUSLY!?!? DID YOU JUST WAIT TILL OVULATION WAS OVER WITH TO SHOW ME THESE!? ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE ME SYMPTOM SPOT AND GO CRAZY!? SHAME ON YOU!" LMAO :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Right?! a couple months ago i had a bad UTI, and i noticed after my antibiotics if i didnt drink a lot of water i would get symptoms of a burning sensation.. well it hasnt happened in awhile and i drink A LOT of water even at night. so i was so confused this AM and felt grrrr. I had some weird stuff happen already and im like 'SERIOUSLY BODY!?!? SERIOUSLY!?!? DID YOU JUST WAIT TILL OVULATION WAS OVER WITH TO SHOW ME THESE!? ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE ME SYMPTOM SPOT AND GO CRAZY!? SHAME ON YOU!" LMAO :rofl:

LOL...welcome to the TWW! :haha: It seems no matter how hard we try NOT to spot those symptoms, they spot us! Lol Dang progesterone!! FX its a very early sign for you!! :) Glad to see ur temps still up so we know for sure O passed, yay!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Quick update!! No spotting unless I check my cervix or have an orgasm, most cramping comes after that as well. Temps are staying nice and high, even got higher today!! Had two maybe there super squinters (1 FMU one an hour ago) on Walmart cheapies and have one left for tomorrow's FMU!! And I sent pics via facebook to JandJ and she sees it too!! Hoping for a clearly pink line tomorrow with FMU!!

Woooo!! I knew it after I saw ur temp STILL hadn't gone back down 2 days ago! Thats awesome! U ladies are getting very lucky ur first cycle charting or trying :) yay! Can't wait to see the nice dark line :) If I were you, id go for bloods asap so that you can make sure ur numbers are going up and so IF you need progesterone, you can get some prescribed because that can make a huge difference if your prog is low. Id get ur bloods done today or tomorrow if possible and then go back 48-72hrs later to make sure they're doubling. Your doctor should do it because you've been spotting and spotting can mean low progesterone sometimes or it can be perfectly normal. Ask ur doc for both HCG and progesterone levels to be tested, if they don't add the progesterone test on their own that is. Good luck and I hope to hear more good news from you soon! :) Ill be praying and crossing my fingers that its a very sticky bean!!! GL and FX!


----------



## NurseGinger

I need this to be THE cycle... so heres a funny convo between my bf and I last night.

Him: i really think we got it this time, i just have this feeling
Me: babe... no offense but you had this feeling every cycle
Him: CANT YOU JUST BE POSITIVE WITH ME
Me: i am but the percentages on even the healthiest of couples is like 33%, it takes awhile, ive learned to try to not to obsess so if it isnt our month, i wont be too hurt by it... you drink a lot of caffeine, that could cause your army to be slow, maybe they didnt make the finish line. Something to think about
Him: WHAT?! I DRINK CAFFEINE TO ENERGIZE MY SPERM! DONT YOU JUDGE ME
me: smh... only you would find an excuse to continue your caffeine intake

granted he has lessen his caffeine intake and lessens how much dip he does so i know he is trying, i just like giving him crap hahaha never a dull moment with this man


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nurseginger, you are def 2dpo today, in my opinion! :) you should get those beautiful solid c/h's tomorrow...lol :). A quick tip...if u notice fertile CM after ur temps have been high for days already, just mark it in ur notes and don't actually mark it on ur chart because sometimes it confuses the software and plus it gives "dotted" ch's, which are very annoying to me lol so If I see fertile CM when I have a secondary surge or something in my TWW, I just make a note of it for my own references. I figured id let u know because I was confused when I saw my ch's go from solid to dotted during my first cycle charting and I had to research what was causing it. There, now I've saved u some time :haha: lol :) What dpo do you plan on testing? I usually start testing with the sensitive cheapo's at 8-9dpo...used to start at 5dpo!! :rofl:. Last cycle I actually didn't test until 10 dpo...i was so proud! Lol!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> I need this to be THE cycle... so heres a funny convo between my bf and I last night.
> 
> Him: i really think we got it this time, i just have this feeling
> Me: babe... no offense but you had this feeling every cycle
> Him: CANT YOU JUST BE POSITIVE WITH ME
> Me: i am but the percentages on even the healthiest of couples is like 33%, it takes awhile, ive learned to try to not to obsess so if it isnt our month, i wont be too hurt by it... you drink a lot of caffeine, that could cause your army to be slow, maybe they didnt make the finish line. Something to think about
> Him: WHAT?! I DRINK CAFFEINE TO ENERGIZE MY SPERM! DONT YOU JUDGE ME
> me: smh... only you would find an excuse to continue your caffeine intake
> 
> granted he has lessen his caffeine intake and lessens how much dip he does so i know he is trying, i just like giving him crap hahaha never a dull moment with this man

lol...Sounds JUST like a convo me and my DH have had! He LOVES his mtn dew AND coffee. He barely drinks water or juice and only has milk in his daily cereal. Thats why we are going to go have his guy's tested next cycle if no bfp. There's alot out there that can help increase sperm count so it cant hurt to check before I go on to do more with my tubal issue. My dh also likes drinking out of a can and that makes it even worse! We have LOTS of talks about the cans! I actually bought him 2 Fake soda Can's for one of his Christmas presents :) lol. I got two so that we can always keep one filled and ready to go. My dh also said the same thing about..."What do you mean? Caffeine gives me energy so that means it'll give my guys energy.." LOL its funny how they think. Our DH's would probably be very good friends if they knew each other lol


----------



## Querida87

Well I still didn't get any progression on my tests, but I did drink a whole water bottle before bed and ended up peein at 4am then testing at 7am, so I still hold out hope. I am calling my doctor as soon as I send this post and then I'll get pictures of my last three tests onto my computer so y'all can squint along with me. BTW I had this weird cravings flash last night where I everything I thought of made my mouth water even though I wasn't hungry. I made some dinner rolls and the smelled soooo god. I slathered them in butter like I like and after three little rolls the smell and taste had me nearly gagging. Also I was ridiculously silly, laughing till I choked with tears streaming down my face at the smallest things (no idea where THAT came from) and my boyfriend thought I was going crazy. lol

EDIT: Called for an appointment. The nurse tried to blow me off, saying not to worry unless I'm three months with no period post-mirena removal and that I shouldn't even bother with an appointment despite my temps because it's just my hormones. I insisted on making an appointment an the earliest she could get me in was 1-15-15, so that sucks.


----------



## NurseGinger

aidensmommy1 said:


> Nurseginger, you are def 2dpo today, in my opinion! :) you should get those beautiful solid c/h's tomorrow...lol :). A quick tip...if u notice fertile CM after ur temps have been high for days already, just mark it in ur notes and don't actually mark it on ur chart because sometimes it confuses the software and plus it gives "dotted" ch's, which are very annoying to me lol so If I see fertile CM when I have a secondary surge or something in my TWW, I just make a note of it for my own references. I figured id let u know because I was confused when I saw my ch's go from solid to dotted during my first cycle charting and I had to research what was causing it. There, now I've saved u some time :haha: lol :) What dpo do you plan on testing? I usually start testing with the sensitive cheapo's at 8-9dpo...used to start at 5dpo!! :rofl:. Last cycle I actually didn't test until 10 dpo...i was so proud! Lol!

I try not to even document my CM, i noticed this cycle i didnt put a lot of cm out... im so happy i had preseed, and what i did have i felt was reminisce of the sperm or preseed. Today I have some creamy type cm but not sure so i just leave it alone before i confuse myself and the computer LOL



aidensmommy1 said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> I need this to be THE cycle... so heres a funny convo between my bf and I last night.
> 
> Him: i really think we got it this time, i just have this feeling
> Me: babe... no offense but you had this feeling every cycle
> Him: CANT YOU JUST BE POSITIVE WITH ME
> Me: i am but the percentages on even the healthiest of couples is like 33%, it takes awhile, ive learned to try to not to obsess so if it isnt our month, i wont be too hurt by it... you drink a lot of caffeine, that could cause your army to be slow, maybe they didnt make the finish line. Something to think about
> Him: WHAT?! I DRINK CAFFEINE TO ENERGIZE MY SPERM! DONT YOU JUDGE ME
> me: smh... only you would find an excuse to continue your caffeine intake
> 
> granted he has lessen his caffeine intake and lessens how much dip he does so i know he is trying, i just like giving him crap hahaha never a dull moment with this man
> 
> lol...Sounds JUST like a convo me and my DH have had! He LOVES his mtn dew AND coffee. He barely drinks water or juice and only has milk in his daily cereal. Thats why we are going to go have his guy's tested next cycle if no bfp. There's alot out there that can help increase sperm count so it cant hurt to check before I go on to do more with my tubal issue. My dh also likes drinking out of a can and that makes it even worse! We have LOTS of talks about the cans! I actually bought him 2 Fake soda Can's for one of his Christmas presents :) lol. I got two so that we can always keep one filled and ready to go. My dh also said the same thing about..."What do you mean? Caffeine gives me energy so that means it'll give my guys energy.." LOL its funny how they think. Our DH's would probably be very good friends if they knew each other lolClick to expand...

I bet they would be best friends!! he is a mt. dew lover also, idk how anyone can be.. its gross to me. My issue is coffee I LOVE COFFEE. But i have cut back A LOT. when im with my neighbor (who is practically family, its one of my moms best friends) i have one cup (my cup heh so maybe a little more than an acutal cup) of reg. coffee... when bf is off i get a large half caff. half decaff coffee from mc d... i use to drink it all the time but i really want this baby so willing to sacrifice what i need to have a healthy awesome baby. I hear some women wake up and just "know" they are.. me i feel no different (its still very early) but i feel no different. I do have pains go in my bbs, especially my left and earlier felt a sharp pain in the middle that last a few sec, going to the nip but again its probably the hormone after ovulation so i am not trying to fixate. I am not sure when i will test, i know next week im going to want to wake up and test on Christmas since ill be 10dpo but wouldn't that be a damn bummer to get a BFN on Christmas?!?! I am trying to stay positive i really am. My sister had zero symptoms except a hot flash. I was talking to bf and mentioning how i cant wait to be pregnant and share this with him and when i have the baby sit in the backseat with him/her as he drives us home.. he siad that comment hit home and he wanted to tear up from the thought of us having a kid and experiencing things like that together... then we watch on of our fav. shows "the office" and two characters JUST found out they were pregnant and he looked over and just smiled at me.. i started tearing up, looked over and yelled "QUIT IT!! QUIT LOOKING AT ME!"


----------



## mdscpa

What's with the mtn dew?!? DH loves it very much..... He stopped it though when we were TTC'ing together with the coffee and changed it with Vit. C..... but now, he's back.. I, too stopped coffee the only thing i cannot live without (aside from my DH :haha:) but i succeed up to now i haven't drink any coffee.... Oh i miss it so much....


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Nurseginger, you are def 2dpo today, in my opinion! :) you should get those beautiful solid c/h's tomorrow...lol :). A quick tip...if u notice fertile CM after ur temps have been high for days already, just mark it in ur notes and don't actually mark it on ur chart because sometimes it confuses the software and plus it gives "dotted" ch's, which are very annoying to me lol so If I see fertile CM when I have a secondary surge or something in my TWW, I just make a note of it for my own references. I figured id let u know because I was confused when I saw my ch's go from solid to dotted during my first cycle charting and I had to research what was causing it. There, now I've saved u some time :haha: lol :) What dpo do you plan on testing? I usually start testing with the sensitive cheapo's at 8-9dpo...used to start at 5dpo!! :rofl:. Last cycle I actually didn't test until 10 dpo...i was so proud! Lol!
> 
> I try not to even document my CM, i noticed this cycle i didnt put a lot of cm out... im so happy i had preseed, and what i did have i felt was reminisce of the sperm or preseed. Today I have some creamy type cm but not sure so i just leave it alone before i confuse myself and the computer LOL
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> I need this to be THE cycle... so heres a funny convo between my bf and I last night.
> 
> Him: i really think we got it this time, i just have this feeling
> Me: babe... no offense but you had this feeling every cycle
> Him: CANT YOU JUST BE POSITIVE WITH ME
> Me: i am but the percentages on even the healthiest of couples is like 33%, it takes awhile, ive learned to try to not to obsess so if it isnt our month, i wont be too hurt by it... you drink a lot of caffeine, that could cause your army to be slow, maybe they didnt make the finish line. Something to think about
> Him: WHAT?! I DRINK CAFFEINE TO ENERGIZE MY SPERM! DONT YOU JUDGE ME
> me: smh... only you would find an excuse to continue your caffeine intake
> 
> granted he has lessen his caffeine intake and lessens how much dip he does so i know he is trying, i just like giving him crap hahaha never a dull moment with this manClick to expand...
> 
> lol...Sounds JUST like a convo me and my DH have had! He LOVES his mtn dew AND coffee. He barely drinks water or juice and only has milk in his daily cereal. Thats why we are going to go have his guy's tested next cycle if no bfp. There's alot out there that can help increase sperm count so it cant hurt to check before I go on to do more with my tubal issue. My dh also likes drinking out of a can and that makes it even worse! We have LOTS of talks about the cans! I actually bought him 2 Fake soda Can's for one of his Christmas presents :) lol. I got two so that we can always keep one filled and ready to go. My dh also said the same thing about..."What do you mean? Caffeine gives me energy so that means it'll give my guys energy.." LOL its funny how they think. Our DH's would probably be very good friends if they knew each other lolClick to expand...
> 
> I bet they would be best friends!! he is a mt. dew lover also, idk how anyone can be.. its gross to me. My issue is coffee I LOVE COFFEE. But i have cut back A LOT. when im with my neighbor (who is practically family, its one of my moms best friends) i have one cup (my cup heh so maybe a little more than an acutal cup) of reg. coffee... when bf is off i get a large half caff. half decaff coffee from mc d... i use to drink it all the time but i really want this baby so willing to sacrifice what i need to have a healthy awesome baby. I hear some women wake up and just "know" they are.. me i feel no different (its still very early) but i feel no different. I do have pains go in my bbs, especially my left and earlier felt a sharp pain in the middle that last a few sec, going to the nip but again its probably the hormone after ovulation so i am not trying to fixate. I am not sure when i will test, i know next week im going to want to wake up and test on Christmas since ill be 10dpo but wouldn't that be a damn bummer to get a BFN on Christmas?!?! I am trying to stay positive i really am. My sister had zero symptoms except a hot flash. I was talking to bf and mentioning how i cant wait to be pregnant and share this with him and when i have the baby sit in the backseat with him/her as he drives us home.. he siad that comment hit home and he wanted to tear up from the thought of us having a kid and experiencing things like that together... then we watch on of our fav. shows "the office" and two characters JUST found out they were pregnant and he looked over and just smiled at me.. i started tearing up, looked over and yelled "QUIT IT!! QUIT LOOKING AT ME!"Click to expand...

dh and I were just saying this past wkend that ever since we have been TTC, pregnancy commercials and TV shows are everywhere! They always come on after we say something related! Lol. 
Id test the night of Christmas, after the day is all over and ur ready for bed :) 
I'm the same way as you with coffee. I need a cup a day But I've cut down ALOT in the last 8 months or so. I now drink the k-cups called "Half-Calf" so like u said, half decaf, half regular, and then I have plain decaf because I've noticed decaf w lots of sugar def still has enough caffeine for me :). 
Dh almost cried the other day when we found out that "mini IVF" could possibly work for us. I love knowing he wants it just as bad as me. Although I have a son and dh acts as his father, he wasn't able to enjoy it from the beginning and as you said, we really would love to go through the pregnancy and birth and all the first moments together. He didn't get to experience some of the most precious moments with my son, Aiden, and I know he wants that so badly. I cant wait for it to happen for us! We've been waiting far too long... In April if we haven't conceived, we'll be looking into mini-IVF so hopefully it won't be much longer regardless! FX! 
I truly hope you get the best Christmas present in the world! And if u do test Christmas eve and there's not a clear positive, dont get down because u still will have time! :) There's pretty high chances of getting a BFP at 10 dpo so FX! You'd never forget this Christmas...im getting myself excited for u! Lol Many of the first time charters in here have been getting BFP's...im hoping ur one of them!


----------



## Querida87

For your squinting pleasure! The two on the sofa arm are yest FMU, the two with purple back are yest pm, and the one with weird lighting is today SMU.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (3).jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 8









untitled (4).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 7









untitled (5).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8









untitled (6).jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NurseGinger

as i sit and sip my cup of hot hot warm brown nectar. hehe. 

I wish he would completely stop or slow his roll on caffeine also. he did for a couple days but now hes back. he does drink a ton of water also but ug theres not changing some things i reckon. If there is a problem with his swimmers im going to just stare at him, a very unamused "i told you so" stare and i know in his head he will think "shut up you vile woman!" hopefully we dont have to get to the testing stage. FX for us all!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> What's with the mtn dew?!? DH loves it very much..... He stopped it though when we were TTC'ing together with the coffee and changed it with Vit. C..... but now, he's back.. I, too stopped coffee the only thing i cannot live without (aside from my DH :haha:) but i succeed up to now i haven't drink any coffee.... Oh i miss it so much....

lol I know right! These men and mtn dew! Geez! :haha:. Its good u cut out all caffeine! Good job! I read that research shows 1 cup/day is ok while TTC and during pregnancy so its ok if u slip up from time to time if you reallllyyyy start missing it! Lol. I completely stopped drinking coffee for 4 months but when I was moving out of my old house, coffee became a part of my life again, but as I said to nurseginger, decaf satisfies me so it shouldn't be too hard to kick the "half-calf" again when I'm ready .


----------



## NurseGinger

aidensmommy1 said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Nurseginger, you are def 2dpo today, in my opinion! :) you should get those beautiful solid c/h's tomorrow...lol :). A quick tip...if u notice fertile CM after ur temps have been high for days already, just mark it in ur notes and don't actually mark it on ur chart because sometimes it confuses the software and plus it gives "dotted" ch's, which are very annoying to me lol so If I see fertile CM when I have a secondary surge or something in my TWW, I just make a note of it for my own references. I figured id let u know because I was confused when I saw my ch's go from solid to dotted during my first cycle charting and I had to research what was causing it. There, now I've saved u some time :haha: lol :) What dpo do you plan on testing? I usually start testing with the sensitive cheapo's at 8-9dpo...used to start at 5dpo!! :rofl:. Last cycle I actually didn't test until 10 dpo...i was so proud! Lol!
> 
> I try not to even document my CM, i noticed this cycle i didnt put a lot of cm out... im so happy i had preseed, and what i did have i felt was reminisce of the sperm or preseed. Today I have some creamy type cm but not sure so i just leave it alone before i confuse myself and the computer LOL
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> I need this to be THE cycle... so heres a funny convo between my bf and I last night.
> 
> Him: i really think we got it this time, i just have this feeling
> Me: babe... no offense but you had this feeling every cycle
> Him: CANT YOU JUST BE POSITIVE WITH ME
> Me: i am but the percentages on even the healthiest of couples is like 33%, it takes awhile, ive learned to try to not to obsess so if it isnt our month, i wont be too hurt by it... you drink a lot of caffeine, that could cause your army to be slow, maybe they didnt make the finish line. Something to think about
> Him: WHAT?! I DRINK CAFFEINE TO ENERGIZE MY SPERM! DONT YOU JUDGE ME
> me: smh... only you would find an excuse to continue your caffeine intake
> 
> granted he has lessen his caffeine intake and lessens how much dip he does so i know he is trying, i just like giving him crap hahaha never a dull moment with this manClick to expand...
> 
> lol...Sounds JUST like a convo me and my DH have had! He LOVES his mtn dew AND coffee. He barely drinks water or juice and only has milk in his daily cereal. Thats why we are going to go have his guy's tested next cycle if no bfp. There's alot out there that can help increase sperm count so it cant hurt to check before I go on to do more with my tubal issue. My dh also likes drinking out of a can and that makes it even worse! We have LOTS of talks about the cans! I actually bought him 2 Fake soda Can's for one of his Christmas presents :) lol. I got two so that we can always keep one filled and ready to go. My dh also said the same thing about..."What do you mean? Caffeine gives me energy so that means it'll give my guys energy.." LOL its funny how they think. Our DH's would probably be very good friends if they knew each other lolClick to expand...
> 
> I bet they would be best friends!! he is a mt. dew lover also, idk how anyone can be.. its gross to me. My issue is coffee I LOVE COFFEE. But i have cut back A LOT. when im with my neighbor (who is practically family, its one of my moms best friends) i have one cup (my cup heh so maybe a little more than an acutal cup) of reg. coffee... when bf is off i get a large half caff. half decaff coffee from mc d... i use to drink it all the time but i really want this baby so willing to sacrifice what i need to have a healthy awesome baby. I hear some women wake up and just "know" they are.. me i feel no different (its still very early) but i feel no different. I do have pains go in my bbs, especially my left and earlier felt a sharp pain in the middle that last a few sec, going to the nip but again its probably the hormone after ovulation so i am not trying to fixate. I am not sure when i will test, i know next week im going to want to wake up and test on Christmas since ill be 10dpo but wouldn't that be a damn bummer to get a BFN on Christmas?!?! I am trying to stay positive i really am. My sister had zero symptoms except a hot flash. I was talking to bf and mentioning how i cant wait to be pregnant and share this with him and when i have the baby sit in the backseat with him/her as he drives us home.. he siad that comment hit home and he wanted to tear up from the thought of us having a kid and experiencing things like that together... then we watch on of our fav. shows "the office" and two characters JUST found out they were pregnant and he looked over and just smiled at me.. i started tearing up, looked over and yelled "QUIT IT!! QUIT LOOKING AT ME!"Click to expand...
> 
> dh and I were just saying this past wkend that ever since we have been TTC, pregnancy commercials and TV shows are everywhere! They always come on after we say something related! Lol.
> Id test the night of Christmas, after the day is all over and ur ready for bed :)
> I'm the same way as you with coffee. I need a cup a day But I've cut down ALOT in the last 8 months or so. I now drink the k-cups called "Half-Calf" so like u said, half decaf, half regular, and then I have plain decaf because I've noticed decaf w lots of sugar def still has enough caffeine for me :).
> Dh almost cried the other day when we found out that "mini IVF" could possibly work for us. I love knowing he wants it just as bad as me. Although I have a son and dh acts as his father, he wasn't able to enjoy it from the beginning and as you said, we really would love to go through the pregnancy and birth and all the first moments together. He didn't get to experience some of the most precious moments with my son, Aiden, and I know he wants that so badly. I cant wait for it to happen for us! We've been waiting far too long... In April if we haven't conceived, we'll be looking into mini-IVF so hopefully it won't be much longer regardless! FX!
> I truly hope you get the best Christmas present in the world! And if u do test Christmas eve and there's not a clear positive, dont get down because u still will have time! :) There's pretty high chances of getting a BFP at 10 dpo so FX! You'd never forget this Christmas...im getting myself excited for u! Lol Many of the first time charters in here have been getting BFP's...im hoping ur one of them!Click to expand...


I seriously hope you all do not need to wait till april. And yes!! totally see way more pregnancy things. Just a day or two ago i saw a pajama commercial with 5 pregnant woman dancing in them. it was cute! and i thought "damn, that looks comfy!" before this ovulation i had a dream i was looking in the mirror at my pregnant belly, and another dream i was pregnant and had a boy. I have been having crazy dreams before ovulation and the past couple of days nothing. Today i feel crazy happy... its kind of weird. Im normally a happy person but im too happy today.


----------



## froggyfrog

I passed up a company today called BFP....I say we all go apply for a job there!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

LMFAO, its a sign! hahaha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha yes!

I have this funny thing as well when I see names or abreviations and all I think of is what it means on B&B. There is a couriert comp called UTI (I always think of them as urinary tract infection) and I saw a car reg nr CM :rofl:


----------



## NurseGinger

THEY HAVE A SCHOOL SOMEWHERE AROUND HERE CALLED "UTI" i think its like "university technical Institue" but they called it UTI in the commercials and stuff haha


----------



## laurac1988

+opk for me today. The only other time I've ovulated this early is when we conceived squishy... Fx


----------



## Querida87

FX for you laura!!


----------



## Jrepp

MilesMommy said:


> Turns out I wasn't crazy about my weird symptoms of being super out of breath!!!
> 
> Got my BFP this afternoon at 13dpo
> 
> Was a but discouraged at 10 & 11dpo getting bfn...
> 
> But wahooo!!!!

That's exactly how I was! Congratulations!!



Querida87 said:


> For your squinting pleasure! The two on the sofa arm are yest FMU, the two with purple back are yest pm, and the one with weird lighting is today SMU.

How did you get more than 1 image attached?



laurac1988 said:


> +opk for me today. The only other time I've ovulated this early is when we conceived squishy... Fx

Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: 8 week ultrasound was this morning. Was freaking out that baby could have died or was missing limbs or something. Turns out I was freaking about nothing. Baby is measuring exactly where s/he should be and heart rate is 162bpm. We got to see the little arms and little legs (of which there were 2 each). I officially graduated to the hospital Ob, so no more fertility clinic for me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!! Beautiful jess!!!!!!! Congrats, hun!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

awaaah look it that little bean! my sister just had her ultrasound also and she is 11 weeks now (she thought 12-13 at first), but its crazy the technology we have!! so happy your baby is in perfect condition.


----------



## Wishing1010

NurseGinger said:


> THEY HAVE A SCHOOL SOMEWHERE AROUND HERE CALLED "UTI" i think its like "university technical Institue" but they called it UTI in the commercials and stuff haha

I've seen that before, totally cracks me up!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay congrats jess! S/he is beautiful! How are you feeling?


----------



## froggyfrog

Kenna how are you and lil bean doing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Great! I also had an ultrasound (unexpected due to severe back pain) and I saw the little one!!! Measuring right on schedule now (was a week behind)


----------



## Wishing1010

How are you, Chelsea?!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm still pretty sick, but doing well otherwise. How are you doing?

Kenna your lo is so cute too


----------



## froggyfrog

Im good. Just waiting! Af should be here by friday, im feeling very crampy today so she may show tomorrow.


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww kenna! That is such great news! Gorgeous baby pictures in this thread!


----------



## Querida87

I just tried to use my speculum without help. While I don't know if I could see my cervix with the tiny mirror held between my feet, I definitely saw a blue tinge in there and am freaking excited!! Gotta run and get a test for the am!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wanted to share my bump photos for weeks 9, 11 and 14. Will put it on spoiler so you ladies have the option to see it or not coz i don't want to offend anybody.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/picasion.com_3Z4g_zpshbf9chvw.gif


Spoiler
*

9 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/9w_zps0e498ab5.jpg


11 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-a_zpsf92bb802.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-b_zps1bc6a9cb.jpg


14 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps69a58204.jpg


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/141w_zps55b6166e.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/142w_zpsf6181d8d.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/143w_zps11895405.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps6b0bbfd8.jpg


*


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> How did you get more than 1 image attached?

Jess, you cannot upload more than one photo all at once. But you can upload it one by one before you close the window for adding photos. You can even add some more by clicking on "manage attachments" below the message box and upload (one by one) other photos... You even have the option to remove photos you don't want.

And oh, i do this on PC.. Not sure if the phone is able to attach other photo(s) without removing or automatically changing the first attachment.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Laura!!! I hope you manage to get your holiday season BFP
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

FX Laura.... Praying for you to have your holiday :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

So excited to see so many in their TWW! Lots and lots of BFP are coming!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Hope so! 
Im amazed that I've gone from no hope for this cycle to very hopeful thanks to an early ov  I'm assuming the egg is out now as I'm not cramping any more. GO EGGY GO!


----------



## mdscpa

Go :spermy: Go.... Pierce that EGGY!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Waiting for temp updates ladies :haha: 

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:
:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Go spermies!!!! Wohoo Laura is getting fertalized :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

It looks like quite a few of us will be in the TWW together :) I should O within the next 1-3 days at the latest. FX we all get smothered by baby dust this cycle! :) lol
Good luck ladies!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> It looks like quite a few of us will be in the TWW together :) I should O within the next 1-3 days at the latest. FX we all get smothered by baby dust this cycle! :) lol
> Good luck ladies!

FX Mary......

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> I just tried to use my speculum without help. While I don't know if I could see my cervix with the tiny mirror held between my feet, I definitely saw a blue tinge in there and am freaking excited!! Gotta run and get a test for the am!!

cant wait for ur test! As long as evaps aren't being mean to you, I think I just realized why u weren't getting a clear positive yet...u may have Oed the day or day before you marked a positive opk on ur chart...so there's a possibility your only 14dpo today. Just guessing since that's when ur opk was positive and thats also when your temps started a new, flat temp pattern and stayed the same range ever since that day. I can't wait to see ur test today! By 14dpo, u should def be able to get a clear positive :) FX! The blue-ish cervix or cm is def a good sign too! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> THEY HAVE A SCHOOL SOMEWHERE AROUND HERE CALLED "UTI" i think its like "university technical Institue" but they called it UTI in the commercials and stuff haha

LOL! same with around here! I always say to dh, "who would want to go to a school named "UTI"...?" hahaha. Everytime I hear see the commercial I think of a urinary tract infection for sure and thats no a pleasant thought...lol :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> For your squinting pleasure! The two on the sofa arm are yest FMU, the two with purple back are yest pm, and the one with weird lighting is today SMU.

These tests aren't the greatest for everyone so that may very well be why u haven't gotten a BFP yet. I'm sorry to say but THESE test specifically, dont look like a bfp YET but most tell me to test at 14-15dpo with those .88cent tests, and u may only be 14dpo today. Sadly, ive had the same lines you have in these pics 7 diff cycles and they were all evaps. When the line is off to the side more, rather than more centered, its usually an evap :-\. And ive also had evaps that looked like they HAD to be real but weren't. Ugh! But I still think u have time, especially since u haven't been using very sensitive tests. I'm rooting for ya! Is it possible for u to get ur hands on frer? That'll give u a much clearer & faster answer :). ....AF should be due today or tomorrow for you so I bet you'll have a for sure answer in no time! FX ur test shows a nice BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

Ginger, i see your temp had a significant rise again today putting you at 3 dpo... :wohoo: for crosshairs.... Your :sex: timing is great even if you O'ed yesterday for some reason due to today's shift (take note, O can happen few hours or days after + OPK), your chances are great because of your timed intercourse... I congratulate you for doing your assignment :haha:

I still believe that you're 3 dpo though.... Temps are confusing esp if this is your first chart and we don't have anything to compare.

BABY :dust: hun....


----------



## NurseGinger

I couldnt sleep last night. it was terrible, every thing kept waking me up... finally i got a few hours i think. Now i woke up with a scratchy throat with stuffy nose. My lower right side of my back aches at times... and im feeling hot now. :/


----------



## mdscpa

My earliest symptoms that i can relate to my pregnancy were tiredness, fatigue, and most esp. SLEEPINESS... i was like hybernating... :haha::rofl:

Headache, dizzeness , sore painful boobs on the sides are due to progesterone which we all have during TWW.


----------



## NurseGinger

yesterday i noticed i was tired by 2pm and ready for bed but didnt want too. Finally i get to bed, so tired and i cant sleep. I would start to fall but for the longest time i could not fall into the deep rem sleep... so everything woke me up. I am bloated, a little gassy, hot, scratchy throat, nose feels a little stuffy, lower back this am on the right is a bit achey at times this am, and yesterday when i was laying in bed, i noticed something dripping down my hooha... just a little, so maybe it was left over from our bd a few hours before, but i was to tired to honestly care. i dont know how to put the sleep issue in my FF. i feel pathetic this morning.


----------



## mdscpa

You could choose sleep deprived on the symptoms... If it's not yet added you can click on the add/delete button there are popular choices there....


----------



## laurac1988

ahhh when i was pregnant with Squishy I was SO tired. The sleep was amazing!


----------



## NurseGinger

im hungry this AM also. seriously tho... WHY, WHY DOES MY BODY TORTURE ME WITH THINGS THIS EARLY?! i better not be tortured for no dag on reason. 
WHAT DO WE WANT?!
BFP!
WHEN DO WE WANT IT?!
NOW!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nurseginger, you are def, def 3dpo :). Sometimes positive OPKs can happen even AFTER O. It all depends on how it filters through ur personal body. Its very easy to miss ur surge w an OPK but ur temps show ur 3dpo for sure! Alot of women, like myself, dont see a bigger rise til 2-4 days after O so that explains why u had two good rises right after O...one for actual O and then your temp rise today just means ur progesterone is warming your body nicely, as it should! FX for that Christmas BFP!...something's really telling me that this is ur month! FX!


----------



## NurseGinger

aidensmommy1 said:


> Nurseginger, you are def, def 3dpo :). Sometimes positive OPKs can happen even AFTER O. It all depends on how it filters through ur personal body. Its very easy to miss ur surge w an OPK but ur temps show ur 3dpo for sure! Alot of women, like myself, dont see a bigger rise til 2-4 days after O so that explains why u had two good rises right after O...one for actual O and then your temp rise today just means ur progesterone is warming your body nicely, as it should! FX for that Christmas BFP!...something's really telling me that this is ur month! FX!

Im going to be unamused if i am not this month with how im feeling today. Everyone is getting sick so im like "quit thinking into this, you might just be catching a bug that everyone is catching" Last cycle i had a stuffy nose/ear issue so im trying not to read into how im feeling today.


----------



## mdscpa

Here's what to expect on your TWW temps. I know everyone is different and each of us has its own pattern... 

1. Fallback rise - rise and fall of temps between 3-5 dpo ( could be significant shift so don't stress much). This is due to second surge of estrogen.
2. FF says women, but not EVERYONE, get their progesterone peak at 7dpo which brings a higher temp which correponds to a P4 (progesterone) test also known as CD21 test.
3. A temp drop COULD happen mid-luteal phase anywhere from CD7-9. It happens to almost everyone but stats say higher than PG women. Some links this to implantation dip.
4. Another shift after the mid drop which could be higher or somewhat the same as your first week in TWW. If it rises more and stays there, FF recognizes it as being triphasic. A very good sign you are pregnant. But be cautious, not all triphasic charts means pregnant. It is just a good indicator that you might. Only HPT and blood tests can confirm that.
5. If you're taking any progesterone supplements this could affect your temp and lengthen your luteal phase making your :af: late. 

Sorry if you already know that.....

Praying you get :bfp: as well as all the other ladies in TWW and waiting to O....

:dust: to you all....


----------



## NurseGinger

I thank you so much for that information! First cycle temping (and hopefully last for awhile), so i had no idea what to even think of the temps and their meanings. I have a test to take to transfer schools on 8dpo and i thought "if i am preggy, with my luck i will experience implantation that day and be in pain the 4 hours i am there" But you know what, i dont care! I want this so bad i will embrace the pain! LOL


----------



## mdscpa

You're welcome. But i dont wanna take credit for that. Most of it i learned from Mary - aidensmommy1 (i consider her my fertility specialist, thanks to her i didnt lose my sanity reading my temps) and of course all the other ladies here...


----------



## NurseGinger

Aidensmommy is the bees knees!! she has helped me so much also!! I also give credit to Wunnabubba (think thats the right name!) and the ladies looking over my chart each morning and letting me know whats up! its been a great time on here!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Nurse I love your crosshairs :)
Wohoo confirmed tww is just awesome!!! Now we can all start obsessing over your symptoms :dance:


----------



## NurseGinger

haha well i have a few of them today! so FX and praying its really some type of symptom for pregnancy!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> You're welcome. But i dont wanna take credit for that. Most of it i learned from Mary - aidensmommy1 (i consider her my fertility specialist, thanks to her i didnt lose my sanity reading my temps) and of course all the other ladies here...

Thanks Daphne  Im happy ive been able to help so many of you. It makes me feel good to know I made a difference :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay Nurse I love your crosshairs :)
> Wohoo confirmed tww is just awesome!!! Now we can all start obsessing over your symptoms :dance:

lol I remember when ur bfp came, I stalked you like crazy!!! :haha:. I had "that feeling" for you, plus ur chart looked good so that was a great tip off :).


----------



## NurseGinger

the ellen show was on and she gave out so many gifts plus a 3 days paid vacation to this spa in arizona.... i sent it to my bf and he was like "lets go!" i said "first let me see if im pregnant, 2nd let me get the docs okay for it when time gets closer to when i go, and 3rd. we could go while i would be in 2nd trimester to give us a early anniversary gift before life gets real!" hes like "hell yeah!!" haha i want this sooooo bad its unreal. A little mini me mixed with my bf. child is going to be awesome. :rofl: fx, prayers, positive vibes!! i hope your "feeling" is correct with me also!!! xoxo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Nurse I love your crosshairs :)
> Wohoo confirmed tww is just awesome!!! Now we can all start obsessing over your symptoms :dance:
> 
> lol I remember when ur bfp came, I stalked you like crazy!!! :haha:. I had "that feeling" for you, plus ur chart looked good so that was a great tip off :).Click to expand...

You were great the entire time I was ttc and in my confirmed tww :)
Now I am stalking you for your BFP :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> the ellen show was on and she gave out so many gifts plus a 3 days paid vacation to this spa in arizona.... i sent it to my bf and he was like "lets go!" i said "first let me see if im pregnant, 2nd let me get the docs okay for it when time gets closer to when i go, and 3rd. we could go while i would be in 2nd trimester to give us a early anniversary gift before life gets real!" hes like "hell yeah!!" haha i want this sooooo bad its unreal. A little mini me mixed with my bf. child is going to be awesome. :rofl: fx, prayers, positive vibes!! i hope your "feeling" is correct with me also!!! xoxo

Baby fever is a feeling that just cant be shaken off easily, AT ALL! Ive had this same feeling you described for over 2yrs now and the desire for a baby grows and grows every cycle. Never let go of the hope and keep the positive vibes! That's what has gotten me through, along with this thread of course! 
I always say to dh that the longer we're so desperately waiting for our forever baby together, we will appreciate our little bundle of joy THAT much more than if we were to of conceived our very first cycle trying, u know? It just taught us how much of a gift a baby truly is & we learned how hard it is just to make a baby. After all that ive learned, I am SO shocked that people get pregnant after one night stands! It sounds impossible to me now! Lol. Anyway I got off track, but even in just the few months of you TTC, enough waiting has passed where that desire for a baby has become deeper and deeper. We all def understand wanting it, NOW!!! In ur case, I have a feeling it'll come true! I hope so.. NOBODY should have to wait any longer than 6 months AT THE VERY MOST for their BFP...even thats a long time to wait when u want something so badly! I wish we could all just wave a wand after BDing for O and BAM, we're pregnant! :haha:. If only....lol. You def covered urself bding wise so now we have to wait, darn it! I hate waiting! I obsess over u ladies' cycles as if they're my own cycles lol I hope your "golden eggy(s)" was released this cycle! FX and GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Nurse I love your crosshairs :)
> Wohoo confirmed tww is just awesome!!! Now we can all start obsessing over your symptoms :dance:
> 
> lol I remember when ur bfp came, I stalked you like crazy!!! :haha:. I had "that feeling" for you, plus ur chart looked good so that was a great tip off :).Click to expand...
> 
> You were great the entire time I was ttc and in my confirmed tww :)
> Now I am stalking you for your BFP :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks wunna! :) Hopefully I dont keep you waiting too long! Come on sticky BFP, we're all waiting for u! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So from the looks of my OPK today, I believe ill probably O the day after tomorrow, possibly even tomorrow but we shall see. It would be kinda nice for it to happen tomorrow. We're going to keep BDing at least every other night but going to try and BD tonight too, just because of how high my cervix is it making me think O is about to sneak up on me. Come on soldier's, get that eggy this cycle!!! FX FX FX! Cant wait for my 7dpo bloods!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

I had a good amount covered this cycle... temping, charting, opk, preseed (which i am happy for because I didnt put out a good amount of CM at all from what i noticed). I hope so much you ovulate soon so i can start looking at your chart also and learning FX


----------



## laurac1988

My CM seems to have gone nuts this cycle! Assuming it's the Metformin


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> My CM seems to have gone nuts this cycle! Assuming it's the Metformin

Metformin will def do that to you! Ive noticed everytime someone I know goes on that or clomid, they get really beautiful temps and more TWW symptoms than ever...I think it has to do with increase in progesterone that the meds cause after O. Plus before O ive heard many women say their CM was all wacky from it! FX everything goes great for you this cycle and you get an extra sticky BFP! :)

BTW, are you in the TWW yet or waiting for O to come? I THINK I saw that ur in the TWW but I may be mistaken..


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so glad there is so many ladies are close to o and in the tww. Looks like all of us will be drinking non alcoholic New Year's because we'll all have or just have received sticky BFP's

FX, hugs, love and loads of :dust: to all of you ladies!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:

OMG you were still temping :rofl; hilarious! I snuck and took mine today hehe


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:

:rofl: LOL! Good for you! I'm happy to hear that :). I like that ur temp stayed up nice and high though this whole time...it was nice to see it for a little bit since I like to obsess over other people charts so much! Thats where my addiction can get bad as well...with my chart and others...i LOVE charting! I know it'll be hard for me to stop temping but I'm going to force myself to when the time comes when I hit about 21dpo...just cuz I wana see the 21 high temps :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:
> 
> OMG you were still temping :rofl; hilarious! I snuck and took mine today heheClick to expand...

oooo ur temps are still nice and high! FX for you Dani!!!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:
> 
> OMG you were still temping :rofl; hilarious! I snuck and took mine today heheClick to expand...

Your temp is freaking awesome, comparing to your other charts... FX for a sticky holiday :bfp:




aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: LOL! Good for you! I'm happy to hear that :). I like that ur temp stayed up nice and high though this whole time...it was nice to see it for a little bit since I like to obsess over other people charts so much! Thats where my addiction can get bad as well...with my chart and others...i LOVE charting! I know it'll be hard for me to stop temping but I'm going to force myself to when the time comes when I hit about 21dpo...just cuz I wana see the 21 high temps :haha:Click to expand...


I continued to see if there's truth to what the other apps says that when you reach 7-10 weeks it starts to get wacky most of the time it drops and will go up again at 10 weeks... Mine started dropping (still above coverline) but it never went up after 12 weeks. However, PREGNOLOGY said that at 16 weeks, HCG will be replaced by Progesterone now that's what i wanna investigate :haha: so will do temp every week (thursdays) but won't put it to my chart anymore maybe a note on the last day temping to keep a record. FF started eating up my pre-o temps. CD1-6 weren't there anymore....

Here's a peek of my chart.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b00e2/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mdscpa

Ginger, you chart is looking great... It looks like it's making a ladder now.... Oh, i can't wait to see your 2nd week TWW.... 

Lots of :dust: to you as well...


----------



## mdscpa

BTW Mary, my last US showed baby is measuring ahead by 8 days... You think i should follow this or go with my O? I feel like the measurement might be off.... My chart and opks don't seem to agree with the result....


----------



## NurseGinger

Im going to be so nervous come next week and watching temps wondering what path it is going to take each day.... hoping it doesn't take the AF path.


----------



## Jrepp

I would go with o. Baby will measure ahead at times and behind at times but you know when you od so conception had to have taken place some time in that 24 hour period


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I would go with o. Baby will measure ahead at times and behind at times but you know when you od so conception had to have taken place some time in that 24 hour period

I thought the same. I know we DTD if O happened earlier but i just can't agree with the last measurement... Good thing i temped and have a very concrete evidence on when i O'ed... Guess that's one of the benefits of temping.


----------



## froggyfrog

No af yet ladies! I will test in the morning if she doesn't show up by then. 

So DH and I decided that for Christmas for each other we wanted a new tv, well we went and done it! 65" smart tv. It is freaking huge lol!


----------



## NurseGinger

Monday i have to wake up early, so i will be testing my BBT at 7am instead of 8am.. will that affect my hurt my charting or anything?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nurse I'm sorry but I won't be able to say about Monday's temp. I would say use a temp adjuster (you can google them). Best would be to wait for one of the more experienced ladies to advise :)

Ooooh Froggy I'm getting excited for you now!!! I really hope you have your BFP going!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hope4Kris

7dpo today and I started getting this pain in the arch of my back, where my ribs end. No matter how I sit, the pain stays there.. What do you think this could be???


----------



## cutieq

Daphne, I think it's too early to tell anything from my temps at 6dpo but I agree they look way better. I also feel confident that I had a more normal O this month.

Froggy, can't wait for you to test!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:
> 
> OMG you were still temping :rofl; hilarious! I snuck and took mine today heheClick to expand...
> 
> Your temp is freaking awesome, comparing to your other charts... FX for a sticky holiday :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, just wanted to let you know that I finally had the courage to stop temping..:haha: Last day was yesterday, :lol: If some are POAS-aholic gues i found my addiction. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: LOL! Good for you! I'm happy to hear that :). I like that ur temp stayed up nice and high though this whole time...it was nice to see it for a little bit since I like to obsess over other people charts so much! Thats where my addiction can get bad as well...with my chart and others...i LOVE charting! I know it'll be hard for me to stop temping but I'm going to force myself to when the time comes when I hit about 21dpo...just cuz I wana see the 21 high temps :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I continued to see if there's truth to what the other apps says that when you reach 7-10 weeks it starts to get wacky most of the time it drops and will go up again at 10 weeks... Mine started dropping (still above coverline) but it never went up after 12 weeks. However, PREGNOLOGY said that at 16 weeks, HCG will be replaced by Progesterone now that's what i wanna investigate :haha: so will do temp every week (thursdays) but won't put it to my chart anymore maybe a note on the last day temping to keep a record. FF started eating up my pre-o temps. CD1-6 weren't there anymore....
> 
> Here's a peek of my chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b00e2/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

LOL! thats funny FF was even telling u to stop temping! :rofl: 
It is cool that ur investigating that stuff though. Thats something id do JUST because I like NEED to know what's going on with my body now! Lol but I know ill have to stop temping early to stay sane. Def keep me updated on ur experiment! :) I have still been checking in on your chart in ur pregnancy journal... I think you got ur charting addiction from me...lol. Although I told u to stop, I kept waiting for another one of ur temps at first! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> BTW Mary, my last US showed baby is measuring ahead by 8 days... You think i should follow this or go with my O? I feel like the measurement might be off.... My chart and opks don't seem to agree with the result....

id say follow your O date :). Your measurements will change at just about every u/s. I got a diff due date everytime I went in for one with Aiden. I was younger and didn't understand how our bodies worked nearly as much as I do now so I was all confused as to when I really conceived but when ur charting, u can be way more confident on your EDD, for sure. Even if the measurements seem a little off, I bet you'll give birth right around the time you've had estimated since ovulation. So in short, id def still go by your O date for EDD :) 
When do u find out the sex? I have to look at ur tickers...times been flying by since u all got BFP's! Its crazy how much time has passed already!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Monday i have to wake up early, so i will be testing my BBT at 7am instead of 8am.. will that affect my hurt my charting or anything?

It may just be a little lower than it would have been but it shouldn't affect it too much. Like everything else, it all depends on the person. You can adjust it on a site called babyhopes but i personally dont like adjusting it because for me, I found an hour doesn't make much of a difference in my temp. I wouldn't worry about it hun. One temp won't make a difference, its an overall pattern that your looking for :). BTW, your chart looks great so far! I'm excited for ur testing time!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> No af yet ladies! I will test in the morning if she doesn't show up by then.
> 
> So DH and I decided that for Christmas for each other we wanted a new tv, well we went and done it! 65" smart tv. It is freaking huge lol!

I've got everything crossed for you!!!! Good luck froggy!!!!!!
Lots of dust ur way!! :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Well, i adjusted it once when i woke up 30 mins earlier because i was unsure what to do but that was pre O... i might not be waking up early monday. Its for a test to get into another college and ive only studied a week and do not feel very prepared. so im thinking of just waiting it out, taking classes at my current college that will transfer and test in march. WHICH if i am pregnant i should be out of first trimester and most morning sickness gone HOPEFULLY. There is so much i have to get done by the end of next week or week after and i personally dont care to rush anything.... as much as i am ready to transfer and get my college over with i think holding off is my best bet so im not time crunching. I ended up snapping at my mom and feel so bad, i just wanted to be left alone and she texted (i didnt answer), she called and i didnt answer and CALLED AGAIN. she didnt even give me time to answer the text... and it was just to call and talk to me to make sure i was okay because i texted her earlier saying "heyyy i need advice!". I got grumpy with bf when he called on his lunch and I apologized also. I feel a little out of breath today but its starting to be better, cant tell if its just this cold/sinus crap or what. I just prefer to be left alone where im not physically talking. I dont mind to text, email, talk on internet but mannnn im just blahhhh. I feel better than yesterday, i feel okay but just blah. my neighbor (whose one of my moms best friend) was like "damn.. you feeling okay? you were a b^tch to her"


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Well, i adjusted it once when i woke up 30 mins earlier because i was unsure what to do but that was pre O... i might not be waking up early monday. Its for a test to get into another college and ive only studied a week and do not feel very prepared. so im thinking of just waiting it out, taking classes at my current college that will transfer and test in march. WHICH if i am pregnant i should be out of first trimester and most morning sickness gone HOPEFULLY. There is so much i have to get done by the end of next week or week after and i personally dont care to rush anything.... as much as i am ready to transfer and get my college over with i think holding off is my best bet so im not time crunching. I ended up snapping at my mom and feel so bad, i just wanted to be left alone and she texted (i didnt answer), she called and i didnt answer and CALLED AGAIN. she didnt even give me time to answer the text... and it was just to call and talk to me to make sure i was okay because i texted her earlier saying "heyyy i need advice!". I got grumpy with bf when he called on his lunch and I apologized also. I feel a little out of breath today but its starting to be better, cant tell if its just this cold/sinus crap or what. I just prefer to be left alone where im not physically talking. I dont mind to text, email, talk on internet but mannnn im just blahhhh. I feel better than yesterday, i feel okay but just blah. my neighbor (whose one of my moms best friend) was like "damn.. you feeling okay? you were a b^tch to her"

I just told Kenna yesterday that I too have been feeling the exact same way! I have had a head cold as well so I'm pretty sure that has alot to do w it. Me and my fiance never ever fight and ive been so snappy and I feel so bad about it :(. He knows why ive been like this though. There's so much going on and I'm so stressed and so depressed and am just MORE THAN READY for a BFP right now! I feel like we've been waiting forever and I keep thinking that we're probably going to have to wait double the time that's already passed :-\. Ugh. I hate the TTC and waiting part of TTC! But even without stress, my head cold alone has been making me miserable so I feel you there! And plus u have progesterone building up, causing more icky feelings. And if its ur bfp cycle (FX!!), there's a FORM of pregnancy hormone released when the sperm meets egg plus implantation can happen as early as 4dpo so its possible to experience symptoms very very early. Be aware though that progesterone mimics HCG like crazy so you won't be able to say if anything is pregnancy until you see that BFP. I really cant wait until Christmas! It'll be a great Christmas ending coming on here to see your BFP announcement :). Id hold ur pee for a good 3-4hrs and test on the eve of Christmas day, after the holiday events are over, that'll give your body more time to build up HCG if this is ur lucky cycle. I'm really praying for ur bfp. Christmas would be a perfect day! I should be 10dpo on new years eve...I will truly be shocked and amazed if I see my BFP! But if it doesn't happen in my case this cycle, i know my time will come . 
The next 6 days need to fly by!!! Ill probably cry tears of joy if u get a BFP on Christmas! :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

I noticed a little cm on my undies when i went to the bathroom today and i feel like a couple times on tp, like a glossy look on my TP. Idk if im use to having that after O or what... i woke up last night and my bbs were SORE like i bruised them but i fell back asleep and when i woke up this AM they werent that bad, still sore but the norm after O. My face is breaking out which i feel normally occurs a week before AF, and my lower back on the right side was KILLING me yesterday but its better today, and had a couple days after O of heart palpitation at times which i havent had in a long time. Im just ready to see a BFP, i hate symptom spotting but its hard not too when stuff starts happening after O... EFF YOU HORMONES! I truly hope you and i both got it this cycle! If not im suing my body for falsification of symptoms :rofl:


----------



## Querida87

No news ladies. :( No period, no bfp, no temp drop, still nauseated. So tired, and a little sick to top it all off.


----------



## mdscpa

Brianna - I'm so sorry you're still in limbo... the waiting sucks but it's much better than seeing :af:.... Praying you still get :bfp:

Mary - :lol::rofl: i surely did get it from you... But i'm glad i did :haha: Will def keep you updated with my experiment.... And oh, thanks for checking my journal.... :hugs::friends: Once you make your own, i'd def be there..... :happydance:

Ginger - Sorry you had a bad day... Sometimes, it's due to raging hormones in your body that makes you blahh.. So thanks to that (with sarcasm) :haha: Urrrggggh, feels like i'm in the TWW as well I just cant wait to see your temps...

Dani - you're right it's still early but i really do like temps going differently from the previous charts... It may still be early but sometimes when it's different (like mine) it may indicate something good... Don't want to raise your expectation but sometimes i little hope is what we need....

Chelsea - Hope you get :bfp:


FX to all of you ladies..... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> I noticed a little cm on my undies when i went to the bathroom today and i feel like a couple times on tp, like a glossy look on my TP. Idk if im use to having that after O or what... i woke up last night and my bbs were SORE like i bruised them but i fell back asleep and when i woke up this AM they werent that bad, still sore but the norm after O. My face is breaking out which i feel normally occurs a week before AF, and my lower back on the right side was KILLING me yesterday but its better today, and had a couple days after O of heart palpitation at times which i havent had in a long time. Im just ready to see a BFP, i hate symptom spotting but its hard not too when stuff starts happening after O... EFF YOU HORMONES! I truly hope you and i both got it this cycle! If not im suing my body for falsification of symptoms :rofl:

Have you been "bding" still? As for the cm, sperm can look like what you've described and you weren't checking CM before so this could be what it is. It could also be "fertile" cm after O from a secondary surge at this point. FX it all turns to a bfp!


----------



## NurseGinger

Nope. I stopped for a couple days, also woke up just now with a 101.2 fever vaginally and 100.2 orally :( I feel my chances are gone for this cycle


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, :wohoo: for the temp drop.... Do you think big-O is here or just around the corner? Did you do OPKs yet? I'm praying that your tube opens up... I think that's what's delaying your :bfp:....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> No news ladies. :( No period, no bfp, no temp drop, still nauseated. So tired, and a little sick to top it all off.

I guess maybe my O date for you was wrong...? Id really go for bloods if you don't see AF soon. The only time AF showed so late for me was when I had a chemical pregnancy BUT your also just off of BC. Maybe we're still just waiting for a true second rise for you and the first shift wasn't it..? Its just so strange that ur chart is biphasic (small rise but still a second shift) and there's no AF or bfp yet. Hmm. This is going to drive me nuts! Is going in for bloods an option for you? You may have oed on the day you got a positive opk, making today 16dpo and with those tests uve been using, it can certainly take that long for a BFP, esp if there was possible late implantation. My fingers are crossed for u. I hope you get an answer asap, regardless! Limbo is the worst!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Nope. I stopped for a couple days, also woke up just now with a 101.2 fever vaginally and 100.2 orally :( I feel my chances are gone for this cycle

A fever wont ruin ur chances :). Ur BBT can pick up on a cold or other sickness's a day or two ahead of time...my chart is always the first to tell me that I'm about to be sick. But either way, having a very high temp won't make u out! I promise :)

As for the cm, sperm can take days to discharge itself from our bodies but I'm guessing the stuff ur seeing is fertile cm from a secondary surge. We all get the secondary surges pregnant or not pregnant. I have similar cm appear in the TWW almost every cycle. I know many who have had it during BFP cycles as well tho, too . I still have a great feeling for you! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## NurseGinger

I hope. I literally just broke down thinking I was out. I have a horrible headache and my some heart palpitations. I noticed ff didn't mark my temp down but I put a fever as a symptom. Just sucks. I did everything as perfect as I could and here I get sick. Please God let this be it. Thinking of going to hospital for meds or trying to stick it out. I absolutely hate taking medicine except my prenatal.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, :wohoo: for the temp drop.... Do you think big-O is here or just around the corner? Did you do OPKs yet? I'm praying that your tube opens up... I think that's what's delaying your :bfp:....

My tube is def the delayer! Come on tube, help us out here!!! Lol I can feel it'll happen soon! :) FX!!!

As for O, I def think its going to either happen today or tomorrow at the very latest. I just got a positive opk and usually I cant get a positive so early in the a.m so I know my afternoon opk will be blaring. Its funny cuz u asked if I opk RIGHT before I was about to add it to my chart..mind reader! :haha: I kinda hope I O tomorrow just cuz u know how I like to BD the day before O occurs but 2 days before is great too so I feel I still have it covered bding wise. Aidens at a visit with his gram for the wkend so dh and I will be sure to BD tonight just for good measures, and fun :haha:. FX those swimmers can find the egg! :) We did BD at like midnight the night before last so although we skipped last night, I believe some soldiers are def still up there awaiting. The guys tonight will be sent up to do the job JUST for back up purposes. Can never be too careful!...:rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> I hope. I literally just broke down thinking I was out. I have a horrible headache and my some heart palpitations. I noticed ff didn't mark my temp down but I put a fever as a symptom. Just sucks. I did everything as perfect as I could and here I get sick. Please God let this be it. Thinking of going to hospital for meds or trying to stick it out. I absolutely hate taking medicine except my prenatal.

Yeah, FF will discard a fever temp. Its ok though. I know many who have gotten pregnant while sick. Honestly, I see TONS of BFP charts that say they had a cold or the flu their BFP cycles. Your body being warmer in the tww could actually be a helpful thing for a bfp. Progesterone is the "warming" hormone that we need for pregnancy & I read that extra warmth to your body in the TWW can possibly help with implantation. Def dont feel out! Wipe those tears sweetie! There's still plenty of time and ur symptoms sound good so far. I know the tww is SO hard to wait through but I can already tell that ur a strong woman and can get thru these next 5 days :) LOTS of dust to u!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you. I had a dream tho... I was like 5 weeks pregnant and my dad was there (who passed in March) and my sister was pregnant also (who is really pregnant in real like) and my mom.... Who supposedly was pregnant in my dream.... My cousin who did some crazy stuff around me and I was freaking out making sure to protect my tummy so I didn't have anything hurt it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Thank you. I had a dream tho... I was like 5 weeks pregnant and my dad was there (who passed in March) and my sister was pregnant also (who is really pregnant in real like) and my mom.... Who supposedly was pregnant in my dream.... My cousin who did some crazy stuff around me and I was freaking out making sure to protect my tummy so I didn't have anything hurt it.

oooo ur first vivid bfp dream! FX its a sign for u! 
Thats a funny dream. I too have had a dream in the past like that, but in mine EVERYONE, including the guys were pregnant! Hahahahaha! 
I'm sorry to hear about your Dad btw. :(. I'm sure he's rooting for you every moment that passes! He'll certainly help you to get your BFP. Always remember he's there with you when u need him! <3


----------



## NurseGinger

Should I go get antibiotics? Not sure if that will hurt anything.


----------



## NurseGinger

My last comment isn't showing up so if this appears twice I apologize. Should I go get antibiotics? I don't want to hurt my chances of anything.


----------



## NurseGinger

I decided not to go. I am going to try and shake it off naturally. My main issue is this headache. My bf thinks it's a bad sinus infection.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> My last comment isn't showing up so if this appears twice I apologize. Should I go get antibiotics? I don't want to hurt my chances of anything.

antibiotics usually wont hurt. If you think u have a sinus infection, id go see the docs and they can give u antibiotics that are safe during pregnancy OR maybe they'll tell u antibiotics aren't needed. Good luck hun and I hope u feel better!


----------



## cutieq

I would get the antibiotics, if needed, and feel better. Most women don't know they're pregnant or even close to it and they take meds and all is well!


----------



## Querida87

If anyone else is like me, and wants an answer but finds no one on the forums, you are welcome to look me up on Facebook. My FB name is Brianna Magallon and my cover pic is an older one of me with my grandmother. I have mobile messenger, so if I am where I get wifi I can read and respond to messages instantly. I also have unlimited texting, so if anyone in the states wants my number just pm me.

I feel better today, still congested, but that happens every year. I have not lost my voice and I don't have a fever. I am still confused about my stable temps and lack of a bfp or period. The last time I "spotted" was a one time occurrence after an orgasm. I may test tomorrow since some poas thread ladies are in need of tests to squint at. If I don't get a line I'll test again Christmas morning. If I don't get a period or a bfp by new years, I'm gonna try the mustard powder, since my ob can't see me till the 15th.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry Querida, I really really hope you get an answer ASAP!! Good luck hun!


----------



## cutieq

Brianna, this limbo must be such a drain! You seem to be a good sport about it. Hang in there! And we're here!

A quick question to the masses. I see excessive saliva as a symptom and I'm definitely experiencing it now. Anyone ever really had that symptom?

Anyone heard from brighteyez? I hope you're well!


----------



## froggyfrog

Bfn this morning, just waiting on the witch


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Brianna, this limbo must be such a drain! You seem to be a good sport about it. Hang in there! And we're here!
> 
> A quick question to the masses. I see excessive saliva as a symptom and I'm definitely experiencing it now. Anyone ever really had that symptom?
> 
> Anyone heard from brighteyez? I hope you're well!

That's one of the VERY few symptoms I actually do remember having with Aiden! FX soo tight that it is for you as well!!!! :)


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I'm trying not to be too hopeful but I'm getting my hopes up inevitably :( also had cramping and uncomfortableness in my lower tummy all day. WHY do our bodies do this to us?! Give me definite symptoms or give me death lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, I see AF started :(... You must have Oed on the day of or day after ur positive opk (id say day of by looking at ur temps) and probably have a 14/15 day LP...just wanted to let you know because it's important for u to know for the new cycle. You'll most likely experience O at a dif time again tho while ur body regulates itself so just keep up with the opks and BBT and I feel ull start getting very fertile CM and have a BFP in no time! I was very sad to see that AF showed when I looked at ur chart but I'm also happy that you got an answer...limbo is the worse! Good luck!!! I'm always here if u need help!
BTW, have u tried preseed? Its a lubricant that mimics a woman's fertile fluid just incase your body is producing cm that may be harmful to sperm. It can really help the soldiers make it through. I mention this because you said ur BC made a change in ur CM so this product may be very useful to you, as your body may take some time before it produces as much fertile cm as ud hope for. You can order it off eBay or amazon. I figured id throw that suggestion out there for you to use when ur opks start getting close to positive :) I hope this helped some! Again, I'm so sorry AF showed. I know how bad u wanted ur bfp this cycle :(. I truly think its right around the corner for you!
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Mary, I'm trying not to be too hopeful but I'm getting my hopes up inevitably :( also had cramping and uncomfortableness in my lower tummy all day. WHY do our bodies do this to us?! Give me definite symptoms or give me death lol

I ask myself this every cycle!!! In the 21 cycles TTC, I seem to get a new symptom EVERY cycle! Its sooo not fair! Damn progesterone! I always tell Kenna that they need to make a want for us to just stick up there 2dpo and have it say "sperm met egg" or "I'm sorry, the sperm did not meet the egg. Please try again"...lol. I would DEF purchase one of those! Itd make this TWW stuff a heck of alot easier!!!! I so hope you and me both get our BFPS for christmas/new years! We've been waiting too long, darn it! Lots of dust ur way, Dani!!


----------



## cutieq

Our time has to be soon Mary! I have an enteeprenurial spirit and I'm constantly thinking of what ttc tool I can come up with. That's a good one!


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you all. I saw Tylenol was okay to take so I took some and been sleeping all day. I feel better just the fever is still here and my head is still hurting. Hopefully tomorrow is better, if not I'll go to hospital. Only issue is I can smell the Tylenol in my nose after I took it. Not a good smell.


----------



## Hope4Kris

I tested today at 8dpo and got a BFN.. Testing again on Monday or Wednesday, hopefully it changes..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for your BFN Froggy! 

Also sorry for af Brianna! I hope you start off with a more regular cycle that ends with a BFP :)

Hope you feel better soon Nurse :hugs:

FX Hope4Kris :dust:


----------



## Hope4Kris

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry for your BFN Froggy!
> 
> Also sorry for af Brianna! I hope you start off with a more regular cycle that ends with a BFP :)
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Nurse :hugs:
> 
> FX Hope4Kris :dust:

Thanks!! I really hope I get a BFP next week...


----------



## Querida87

I'm feeling good ladies. All menstrual cramps and exciting evaps aside, I never did get the flu full force, and I'm now absolutely sure where in my cycle I am. I plan on getting presees or fertilecm and am ready to go with the new cycle. Feeling good about a January :bfp:


----------



## NurseGinger

Fx querida. I definitely pray every night for you ladies to get a bfp soon :) 

Arm Feeling better, thankfully I haven't felt nauseated and still have an appetite. I finally ate some fruity pebbles, staying hydrated. Still running a fever but definitely feel better than earlier. Hopefully after sleeping some more I can rid of this crap. Fx.


----------



## Querida87

Aww NG. Sending :hugs: I've heard if your heat rubbing alcohol (DON'T BOIL IT!!) and splash it on your feet it can help draw fever out. (sounds crazy to me, but hey: it's not a pill and shouldn't hurt a pregnancy) Hot lemonade clears chest congestion and is yummy. Hot anything will help a sore throat. Hot baths for body aches.. You probably know all this so I'll stop rambling now. :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

no I love hearing advice! I tend to be better at taking care of others than myself. I am starting to be better at helping myself since I'm trying to have a baby. Got to have a healthy body! My bbs normally feel tender and what not after ovulation but not so much this time. I hate symptom spotting. :( I feel like such a downer today


----------



## NurseGinger

Fever down to 98.6 orally! I have an earache at the moment but yay! Might be the Tylenol but hopefully it sticks!!


----------



## Querida87

YAY!! Glad your doing a little better. :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you. I'm hoping this may all lead to a bfp. I remember a convo my friend and I had awhile back and she said when she was pregnant she thought she had the flu. However the md came out and told her she was pregnant (she has no idea I'm ttc). However it's cold and flu season so I can't look to much into everything... Everyone seems to be getting sick :(


----------



## Querida87

Yeah. Not to be a downer, but I've felt "off" and thought maybe I was getting the flu for the last two weeks. Never got the flu, but the :witch: did come. Of course, I haven't had a normal cycle or a period in six years, so...


----------



## NurseGinger

Hopefully we get something soon!


----------



## NurseGinger

Temp back up to 100. So I'm on my way to the hospital now. Driving an hour away because the hospital here I wouldn't even let me worst enemy go too. It's terrible. I can't sleep throughout the night so been temping 3 hours earlier due to the fever. I feel better than I did yesterday but my temp is up still so want to figure that out. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## mdscpa

sorry ginger for being sick.... Hope everything is/will be fine and this is just due to incoming :bfp:

take care hun.... :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

So I'm sitting here at the hospital and they wanted to do a Chest X-ray on me and I told the woman I may be pregnant but it is too early to tell and I do not want to harm anything. Her response was "X-rays don't really matter it's more so CT Scans". I paused for a moment and thought "I'll talk to the X-ray tech". I get there and the guy says "could there be a chance you're pregnant" I said "yep and I told the nurse that brought me back back she said it didn't matter" he paused and said "whoa uh yeah it matters a lot. That's why there are signs all throigh the building to let us know". Anywho they did a test and it was negative which I told them it would be, and he protected my lower half and showed me on the X-ray where the chest was only visible but man I was frustrated. He said "it may be negative but that doesn't mean you're out and I want you to see that you were protected in that area". The did a nose swab also to check for the flu. Oh man that was uncomfortable.

Edit: I have the flu, when I got to the hospital my fever was gone. Temp was 98.6 and because it's been a little bit meds won't work on me so he just said to continue to take Tylenol when needed. I feel better, just very congested in my face. Hopefully tomorrow I get a good temp because it's been a bummer having a fever and not being able to see how my temps are going.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Temp back up to 100. So I'm on my way to the hospital now. Driving an hour away because the hospital here I wouldn't even let me worst enemy go too. It's terrible. I can't sleep throughout the night so been temping 3 hours earlier due to the fever. I feel better than I did yesterday but my temp is up still so want to figure that out. Hope everyone has a good day.

get better soon hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> I'm feeling good ladies. All menstrual cramps and exciting evaps aside, I never did get the flu full force, and I'm now absolutely sure where in my cycle I am. I plan on getting presees or fertilecm and am ready to go with the new cycle. Feeling good about a January :bfp:

Great attitude! And your absolutely right, at Least you know exactly where in ur cycle you are now. Think of it as a fresh start with ur brain full of new knowledge to help :). I'm also glad your going to try the preseed! I think it'll help greatly with transporting those soldiers safely while ur body gets used to no BC. I'm crossing my fingers extra tight for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, I'm def O'ing today...well I should say I already Oed today, I believe. I had a VERY + opk earlier today and I always O the day my OPK is THIS positive. Plus my bbs just started burning and hurting more about 2hrs ago, almost right after I felt the intense O pains. I'm not planning to BD tonight BUT I like to BD the day or 2 before O anyhow so I feel good about everything, bding wise. Good thing we bded last night...Now lets just hope my tube will cooperate with us! FX FX FX!!!! I will be shocked if I don't see a temp rise tomorrow. I do have a good feeling for a soon to come BFP, whether its this month or in a couple of months, I think it'll happen before IVF is even needed. I pray this is the case! I don't like thinking that I may have to wait so much longer JUST because we cant pay for IVF out of pocket right now :-\. Awe well, like I said, I have faith it'll happen beforehand. 

Lots of dust to each and every one of you! I'm happy to be joining alot of you in the TWW . FX for us all!! Hope to see many, many Christmas and new years BFP's in here!
:dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Ohhhh fx aidensmommy!! Hopefully you get something soon! :)

At 530 my temp was at 100 however by 630 it dropped to 98.6 and has stayed there. I was tested positive for the flu but I don't feel like I have the flu. No antibiotics prescribed. I feel good today, just tired and at times really hot especially when I moved around. Still have increased cm, congested with a stuffy but runny nose. Praying this leads to a bfp. It's funny ive been so bummed about my temps because I look forward to seeing how my temps are each morning on my chart and the last couple days have been a bust. Bbs are sore on the sides but thats probably from the increase hormone after O. Haven't felt nauseated or anything with being sick the last two days. Hmmmmm at least I'm feeling better despite the congestedness


----------



## Querida87

NG - glad to hear you're slowly recovering.

Mary - I feel really good about this cycle. And just think, If I get it this time around, I should be finding out right about my scheduled ob apt on the 15th!!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely soon for all of us!! Mary, happy O day!


----------



## TTC74

Well, my temp spiked today. I don't know what, if anything that means. It's possible based on my temps that I just O'd but based on my +OPK and peak fertility monitor reading, I'm 10 DPO. I guess I'll see if my temp stays up tomorrow and then just see what happens. This is the wackiest cycle I've ever had.


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> Ohhhh fx aidensmommy!! Hopefully you get something soon! :)
> 
> At 530 my temp was at 100 however by 630 it dropped to 98.6 and has stayed there. I was tested positive for the flu but I don't feel like I have the flu. No antibiotics prescribed. I feel good today, just tired and at times really hot especially when I moved around. Still have increased cm, congested with a stuffy but runny nose. Praying this leads to a bfp. It's funny ive been so bummed about my temps because I look forward to seeing how my temps are each morning on my chart and the last couple days have been a bust. Bbs are sore on the sides but thats probably from the increase hormone after O. Haven't felt nauseated or anything with being sick the last two days. Hmmmmm at least I'm feeling better despite the congestedness

I'm sorry :(. Thankfully your feeling better for the time being but that's the tricky thing with the flu :-\. Sometimes the flu can be contributed to pregnancy because our immune system isn't as strong. I'm hoping this is the case for u so ur at least sick for a reason! 
About ur temps, last cycle I had a cold start during my TWW and I had a fever for a few days in a row as well but only during the day. My BBT temp was normal and then id have a fever during the day. I really hope ur flu symptoms lead to a BFP! I know pregnancy wise, day time temps can't tell us anything good or bad :-\. But I have seen SO many women with the flu or flu like symptoms end up with their BFP that cycle..fx for u! I cant wait for Christmas to see ur test! Do u have a FRER ready?! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Well, my temp spiked today. I don't know what, if anything that means. It's possible based on my temps that I just O'd but based on my +OPK and peak fertility monitor reading, I'm 10 DPO. I guess I'll see if my temp stays up tomorrow and then just see what happens. This is the wackiest cycle I've ever had.

it really looks to me like you probably just oed. Did u happen to BD last night? Or within that last few nights, hopefully..? Opks can be very misleading because they only tell you that you've had a surge, not that you have O'ed, u know? So the only real way to tell is if ur temp spikes and you see a clear shift in temps of at least .2-.4. I wish u luck hun and hope u were able to catch that egg! So since u had the first real noticeable spike today, O was more than likely yest but ull need two more higher temps before we can be sure that O has just occurred. If your temp happens to fall back down, id consider urself as potentially fertile until u see a sustained, clear rise. Lots of dust ur way!


----------



## TTC74

Nope. I did 2 days ago, though. So, if it was O it isn't outside of the realm of possibility.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Nope. I did 2 days ago, though. So, if it was O it isn't outside of the realm of possibility.

You actually had great timing :). Not many know this but 2 days Before O day is actually the day when BDing most commonly leads to conception, followed by the day before O being the second highest conception day and the day OF o actually has the lowest conception rate out of the 3 days. Of course O day is still a fertile day but studies show 2 days before O leaves the best time for the sperm to make their journey and get ready to meet the egg . You DEF still have a great chance! Looks like you and I should be testing around the same time. FX for us both! 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> NG - glad to hear you're slowly recovering.
> 
> Mary - I feel really good about this cycle. And just think, If I get it this time around, I should be finding out right about my scheduled ob apt on the 15th!!

FX FX FX!! That'd be perfect! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So although I thought we wouldn't be BDing this evening, we actually did, for those who didn't see on my chart yet, lol, so now if my tube is cooperating, there should be more than enough "guys" up there to do the job! Its funny, my bbs alone are almost always like an alert telling me that O has occurred. They always get painful right after O and my stomach almost instantly bloats lol. Damn hormones. Hopefully this is an easy TWW with no FAKE symptoms...Real symptoms would be A-Okay! :) FX! 
As long as my temp spikes, as I strongly suspect tomorrow, ill be going for my 7dpo bloods next Sunday so hopefully that all comes out ok too. I'm going to try and concentrate on the tests this TWW and not obsess over symptoms but we all know hoe that one goes. Keyword "try"....:haha:


----------



## cutieq

Hope you get that temp spike Mary. 

I'm having tons of good symptoms and it's driving me nuts. If I'm not pregnant, this will be the cruelest cycle yet.


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Aidensmommy. That's encouraging!


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Well, my temp spiked today. I don't know what, if anything that means. It's possible based on my temps that I just O'd but based on my +OPK and peak fertility monitor reading, I'm 10 DPO. I guess I'll see if my temp stays up tomorrow and then just see what happens. This is the wackiest cycle I've ever had.

I hope you O'ed during your + opks instead of before the noticeable temp shift because your BD timing then was much better.... Hopefully, you are one of those ladies who got pregnant even with low post-O temps.. I checked all your charts and you seemed to have a regular cycle so i highly doubt that you O'ed very late this cycle. FX this wacky cycle leads to your :bfp:

FX FX FX and LOTS of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Great timing Mary... Now lets hope for a temp rise.... 

And oh, please let that tube open......NOW and FOREVER!!!!!


:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:



:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Wanted to share this link about foods affecting male fertility..... With male factor or not, i guess every man should follow it. 

https://ph.she.yahoo.com/photos/5-f...-hurt-male-fertility-photo-1414391166251.html


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Well, my temp spiked today. I don't know what, if anything that means. It's possible based on my temps that I just O'd but based on my +OPK and peak fertility monitor reading, I'm 10 DPO. I guess I'll see if my temp stays up tomorrow and then just see what happens. This is the wackiest cycle I've ever had.
> 
> I hope you O'ed during your + opks instead of before the noticeable temp shift because your BD timing then was much better.... Hopefully, you are one of those ladies who got pregnant even with low post-O temps.. I checked all your charts and you seemed to have a regular cycle so i highly doubt that you O'ed very late this cycle. FX this wacky cycle leads to your :bfp:
> 
> FX FX FX and LOTS of :dust:Click to expand...

Remember, even women with the most regular cycle can have a wacky one every once in awhile. Thankfully for TTC74, she still had good timing in both cases and we should know if she oed w the +opks in a few days or if O just occurred. I gave her the more than likely answer of why her temp just barely shifted so that she wasn't confused if AF or a BFP didn't show when expected, u know? I could be wrong but either way, 2 days before O is the best day so she'll still have good timing in both cases. FX for u TTC74!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Wanted to share this link about foods affecting male fertility..... With male factor or not, i guess every man should follow it.
> 
> https://ph.she.yahoo.com/photos/5-f...-hurt-male-fertility-photo-1414391166251.html

Ive read this same link! Lol. I've been working on it w dh. I always try shoving healthy foods down his throat! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, my temp didn't go up as much as I would have hoped today but it still rose a little so we shall see what tomorrow brings. At least DH and I BDed last night so if I happened to of been wrong about O, we're still covered for today. I'm usually someone who takes a day or two before my body really warms up enough to tell O has passed & w all the O pain yest, I'm sure today was my initial O rise. I also woke an hr early so I know that affected my temp a little :-\. I dont like to ajust it tho. I hate when I wake early on an important day like this! Lol. Now I'm going for my bloods on 8dpo JUST incase my O pains happened the day before O this time around...We'll see! :) FX the "soldiers" got to my egg safely and we see a new years BFP over here! Lots of :dust:!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to share this link about foods affecting male fertility..... With male factor or not, i guess every man should follow it.
> 
> https://ph.she.yahoo.com/photos/5-f...-hurt-male-fertility-photo-1414391166251.html
> 
> Ive read this same link! Lol. I've been working on it w dh. I always try shoving healthy foods down his throat! :haha:Click to expand...

It's not just us who needs to be healthy fertility-wise so our DH should do their part even if they don't like it :lol::rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, Mary!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

FF might put your O today Mary since it's not a significant rise still you're timing is great hitting the 2 days prior to O..... :happydance: All i wanted is for your tube to open and welcome those :spermy: to meet your eggy...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to share this link about foods affecting male fertility..... With male factor or not, i guess every man should follow it.
> 
> https://ph.she.yahoo.com/photos/5-f...-hurt-male-fertility-photo-1414391166251.html
> 
> Ive read this same link! Lol. I've been working on it w dh. I always try shoving healthy foods down his throat! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just us who needs to be healthy fertility-wise so our DH should do there part even if they don't like it :lol::rofl:Click to expand...

For sure! My dh didn't realize how much his eating habits could affect things until about 8 months ago when I read a bunch of articles to him. He eats pretty good anyhow, its that damn mtn dew that really gets me! Lol. Dh says after seeing me go through the pain during my HSG, he's willing to do ANYTHING I need him to do to help us. So far ive let him keep the mtn dew. My brother has 7 kids and he drinks that stuff like crazy too so I'm HOPING the good foods over power stuff like mtn dew :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> FF might put your O today Mary since it's not a significant rise still you're timing is great hitting the 2 days prior to O..... :happydacne: All i wanted is for your tube to open and welcome those :spermy: to meet your eggy...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thats what I was thinking. I think thats what happened last cycle, plus I didn't opk the day before the 2-3days before the positive OPK last cycle but I think my LP was actually its normal length again last cycle. FX my body has made a great change! :) And I agree, even if O happens to be today, I have my two favorite days to BD covered and we didn't even mean to! lol I feel good about this cycle. Now I just need to TRY and wait patiently for my BFP or AF....Its a good thing Christmas is in a few days, that'll keep me nice and busy during the early days of my TWW :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Good luck, Mary!!!!!!

Thanks Kenna! :) Have a great day at work!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'll try! Going to be a weird week with the holiday! DH has to work today and tomorrow and that's it! I only get Thursday off! :( I'm so jealous lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So sorry that I've been quiet for a few days :hugs: Nausea, antibiotics and terrible work has kept me quiet and tired.

I just wanted to say welcome to the new ladies and that I'm still praying and sprinkling tons of :dust: to my ttc friends


----------



## laurac1988

Whhhyyyyy is the two week wait so looooooong?


----------



## Wishing1010

It is torture, Laura! Fx it speeds up!!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

I woke up an hour earlier than normal, my sleep is off from the last few days. I adjusted it and it fixed it by very little. I am happy my temp is down and I can see something. Still have a nasty cough at times and for some reason I haven't been able to sleep through the whole night, I wake up a lot. :( I hate it. 

Aidensmommy: fx this is it and you have a fast TWW with the holidays and what not :) I do have frer! I have a few left over from last cycle and some from my OPK packages. Haha I want to start testing now but I know it would be a bust.


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> I woke up an hour earlier than normal, my sleep is off from the last few days. I adjusted it and it fixed it by very little. I am happy my temp is down and I can see something. Still have a nasty cough at times and for some reason I haven't been able to sleep through the whole night, I wake up a lot. :( I hate it.
> 
> Aidensmommy: fx this is it and you have a fast TWW with the holidays and what not :) I do have frer! I have a few left over from last cycle and some from my OPK packages. Haha I want to start testing now but I know it would be a bust.

Good to see your temp is down from the past 2 days but glad that it is high chart-wise.... Some people might get an early HPT but most won't. If I were you, i'd wait a couple more days and see where your temp is heading... FX it goes up or stays up.... Oh, and remember, mid-LP there's a tendency that your temp will drop so don't freak out if it happens tomorrow or the next day.... FX for a holiday :bfp: 

Your temps so far are so great and high....


----------



## NurseGinger

I won't be testing today since they tested with my urine at the hospital and said it was negative yesterday but that was 6dpo and that's way early. thank you for telling me about the possible temp drop! I didn't know! I would of been sad!


----------



## mdscpa

The earliest hpt i saw in this thread was at 8dpo followed by 9 and 10dpo... And those were faint.... So definitely too early to test yet.... As i remember, implantation happens between 6-12 dpo with an average of 9dpo and hpt will read + only after implantation...


----------



## NurseGinger

I have yet felt any cramps or anything that would make me think implantation so hopefully I get to experience that In the next few days. Fx for a holiday bfp


----------



## aidensmommy1

Implantation can happen as early as 3dpo. My doctor said the 6-12 dpo is old text book guidelines but that newer research found that implantation can range from 3dpo-16dpo. Why do our bodies all have to be so unique to our personal selves?! Itd be much easier in the TWW if we were all alike! Lol :haha: 
Nurseginger, id still wait til Christmas to pull out the frer :). That'd be an awesome day for ur first positive!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> I have yet felt any cramps or anything that would make me think implantation so hopefully I get to experience that In the next few days. Fx for a holiday bfp

Keep in mind that only 30% of women (or something along those lines) experience implantation pains or signs. Many women feel nothing that would make them think implantation before their BFP so even if u dont feel anything by the time ur wanting to test, dont think ur out! You could very well get a BFP with no sign of implantation anywhere to be found. FX FX FX. I'm hoping u implanted by today so that ull test positive on Thurs :) 
Lots of dust!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74, I see that ur norm coverline is about 97.9-98. I'm still thinking u may have just oed and today was a fallback rise but dont quote me yet but The temps from yest and today match up with ur usual post O temps. Ill be able to help more in another day or two. Hopefully if you haven't already oed, that it happens soon. Do u have any opks left by chance?
There's a chance u oed the day u last BDed too...thats one of the two options I see. Again, in a couple more days ill probably be able to see a clearer answer for u. Do u temp by mouth or vaginally?


----------



## NurseGinger

3dpo i remember feeling sharp pains on like the right side lower abd near my hip,... then it moved to left side. but i seriously do not believe it was anything sadly. That is also the same day i started getting congested and my lower back on the right started hurting all day. i just brushed it off tho.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Implantation can happen as early as 3dpo. My doctor said the 6-12 dpo is old text book guidelines but that newer research found that implantation can range from 3dpo-16dpo. Why do our bodies all have to be so unique to our personal selves?! Itd be much easier in the TWW if we were all alike! Lol :haha:
> Nurseginger, id still wait til Christmas to pull out the frer :). That'd be an awesome day for ur first positive!

Thank you... I stand corrected. Maybe it's time to read newer references.


----------



## NurseGinger

also felt some very slight crampiness/pain this AM around 3ish and it quickly ended and wasn't anything horrible.. personally it was probably gas.. i hate the way our bodies are especially in the TWW! I cant wait to start seeing your chart and symptoms!! you are so there and willing to help so many others and i am beyond excited to start stalking YOU and looking out for YOUR BFP Aidensmommy!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Implantation can happen as early as 3dpo. My doctor said the 6-12 dpo is old text book guidelines but that newer research found that implantation can range from 3dpo-16dpo. Why do our bodies all have to be so unique to our personal selves?! Itd be much easier in the TWW if we were all alike! Lol :haha:
> Nurseginger, id still wait til Christmas to pull out the frer :). That'd be an awesome day for ur first positive!
> 
> Thank you... I stand corrected. Maybe it's time to read newer references.Click to expand...

lol :haha: Most doctors dont even know to read newer references so how are we suppose to know without searching for an answer by asking as many doctors possible?! Lol. We do a good job as a group getting answer that our docs dont have for us though :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> also felt some very slight crampiness/pain this AM around 3ish and it quickly ended and wasn't anything horrible.. personally it was probably gas.. i hate the way our bodies are especially in the TWW! I cant wait to start seeing your chart and symptoms!! you are so there and willing to help so many others and i am beyond excited to start stalking YOU and looking out for YOUR BFP Aidensmommy!!!!!

Omg I so know what u mean about gas! It messes w me every cycle! Grr! But if u felt something that came and went really fast, that could be a good sign! I'm def keeping my fingers crossed for u! I hope ur flu gets better so we can continue to see ur temps again! :)

And thank u so much for ur support! As you have probably found, u cant get enough support while TTC! I pray we both see BFP's on these very special holidays coming up! FX!


----------



## NurseGinger

it was quick! and now i find myself once again examining my TP when going to the bathroom to see if i can find any browinsh cm or small trace of blood to call ib. its the little things we look forward too! And the way im feeling i think the fevers are over with! :D I already have how i would surprise the bf if it is positive this holiday. FX! because that idea took me a damn while to think of, and he is so observant i have to really be on my toes when trying to surprise him and this idea was good. DONT FAIL ME NOW BODY! :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

Good morning ladies, is everyone done shopping? What are Christmas plans?


----------



## cutieq

I'm done. Just waiting and hoping that my packages get delivered on time! I'm still waiting on 3. My Inlaws are coming into town. Should be a lot of fun and I'm off until after the new year!


----------



## NurseGinger

My shopping isnt done :( i also have a package that should be delivered today at my moms hopefully so bf doesnt see it. i cannot believe its only a few days away!


----------



## froggyfrog

I know it creeped up fast! I still have a few more things to do. I need to finish my dads gift, and we do gag gift white elephant at mils house so I have to get for that. I have about 15 nieces and nephews and this year im making them homemade hot cocoa mix, I still have about 6 more of those to do!


----------



## Jrepp

My shopping definitely isn't done. I should go out today and try to finish up sans husband, but I'm just too tired lol


----------



## NurseGinger

My mom had to finish up some shopping today so asked me to watch my niece... i invite them in and not thinking about what lurks in my bathroom... since I never have company i left stuff laying around and no one knows we are TTC so you should have seen me! so happy my floors are hardwood and i used my socks to slide across the room into the bathroom to hide the preseed, OPK boxes, etc. tied up the trash bag and tossed it under the sink :rofl: as i was in the middle of it my mom knocks on the bathroom "i need to go to the bathroom please!".... almost forgot to fake flush the toilet. hahaha


----------



## Querida87

NG - glad you're doing better.

Jess - you have a great excuse if you don't get it all done. How have you been feeling?

Mary - I see your quite a bit ahead of me, FX super tight for your :bfp: at the end of this tww!!

AFM - cd3 is reminding me how bad menstrual cramping can be. But sometimes I get this really strange tingling sensation, not painful or sharp, just tingly. What the heck is that???? I've NEVER felt that before.


----------



## Jrepp

I've been struggling a lot more these past couple days than I was previously. I think part of it is not wanting to take the meds, yet needing them to keep the vomit away. The nausea is just here and nothing makes it go away. I'm alternating between phenegran and Atarax. The phenegran seems to work the best but knocks me out for about 6 hours and then I wake up way worse off than when I fell asleep. 

In addition to the nausea I have been extremely crampy these past few days, much more so than before. My mid section has been expanding as well, so I am noticably pregant. I think I'm showing so soon because I was pretty dang skinny pre pregnancy and I have a short torso. (Baby only has about 6 inches from my pelvis to my stock to grow.


----------



## starryjune

Hi ladies - no where near the 2WW yet this cycle - O expected this weekend - but wanted to update you...

First of all, my temps are a mess so far this cycle, but I have only been temping when I feel like it because it was making me nutso. I had two promising triphasic charts and they were BFNs, now I am just going to go with it and temp as I can to have the general pattern documented in case it's helpful down the road.

DH wants to start trying again, but not to the point of stressing or feeling we HAVE to BD. The best news is, he went to the urologist for a physical check and semen analysis and his results were good - he falls 1% below average but his MD said it's perfectly healthy and that we have no reason to worry for at least another 6 months of actively TTC. So, that was a huge relief!

I have been doing pretty well mentally, but a bit of the winter blues have set in... I realize a lot of the dreams and goals I had for 2014 simply haven't materialized, regardless of all my efforts. I am trying to focus on the positives, but between the negatives on my mind AND the season AND my bipolar mind, it's not such a festive mindset right now.

My fertile window begins soon, I hope I can get in the mood to at least BD every other day like his doctor suggested for max. potency. I am glad I asked off work to have a 5-day weekend so maybe I can relax and just enjoy the holiday.

How have you all been - any news????


----------



## Jrepp

I was looking at your chart and I almost wonder if the mirena removal reset your cycle, having you ovulate cd 18 with a 14-15 day LP.


----------



## Jrepp

starryjune said:


> Hi ladies - no where near the 2WW yet this cycle - O expected this weekend - but wanted to update you...
> 
> First of all, my temps are a mess so far this cycle, but I have only been temping when I feel like it because it was making me nutso. I had two promising triphasic charts and they were BFNs, now I am just going to go with it and temp as I can to have the general pattern documented in case it's helpful down the road.
> 
> DH wants to start trying again, but not to the point of stressing or feeling we HAVE to BD. The best news is, he went to the urologist for a physical check and semen analysis and his results were good - he falls 1% below average but his MD said it's perfectly healthy and that we have no reason to worry for at least another 6 months of actively TTC. So, that was a huge relief!
> 
> I have been doing pretty well mentally, but a bit of the winter blues have set in... I realize a lot of the dreams and goals I had for 2014 simply haven't materialized, regardless of all my efforts. I am trying to focus on the positives, but between the negatives on my mind AND the season AND my bipolar mind, it's not such a festive mindset right now.
> 
> My fertile window begins soon, I hope I can get in the mood to at least BD every other day like his doctor suggested for max. potency. I am glad I asked off work to have a 5-day weekend so maybe I can relax and just enjoy the holiday.
> 
> How have you all been - any news????

Which number was 1% lower than average: motility, morphology?


----------



## starryjune

He said he produced a slightly lower volume.


----------



## Jrepp

Not really if you are trying naturally. My husbands motility was 3% and we were told that it was fine. We conceived that same month. Motility is more important from what I was told in iuis than anything else. What was his volume and concentration?


----------



## starryjune

See above - I edited. I just remember him saying the amount was a bit low and that's why his doc said every other day is best, to build the count up higher each time. I remember joking that it's OK, it only takes one good swimmer!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I've been struggling a lot more these past couple days than I was previously. I think part of it is not wanting to take the meds, yet needing them to keep the vomit away. The nausea is just here and nothing makes it go away. I'm alternating between phenegran and Atarax. The phenegran seems to work the best but knocks me out for about 6 hours and then I wake up way worse off than when I fell asleep.
> 
> In addition to the nausea I have been extremely crampy these past few days, much more so than before. My mid section has been expanding as well, so I am noticably pregant. I think I'm showing so soon because I was pretty dang skinny pre pregnancy and I have a short torso. (Baby only has about 6 inches from my pelvis to my stock to grow.

Hey hun, just wanted to say that cramping, while really disconcerting, is very normal. I had a lot (and still do). You are def growing and your body cramps in the process. :hugs: i know nothing but a healthy scan will help ease your mind but fx it does soon!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Kenna. I'm sure everything is fine in there but perhaps I can get a 9 week scan out of the cramping :)


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, wonderful rise... I think you are 1 dpo today.... We'll see if CH shows up tomorrow or not.


----------



## mdscpa

Ginger, nice to see your temps so far... FX it stays up or go even higher for the next 6 days.... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you!! I'm praying they do! i get so nervous temping in the morning now wondering what it will be! I keep waking up earlier about 30mins to 1 hour So I've been adjusting it. Also wake up throughout the night. I hate it! Fx!!


----------



## cutieq

I woke up an hour before normal this morning and took my temp. It was insanely high. So high I didn't even believe it or log it. BFN this morning @10dpo. I'm hoping I still have some time. Bbs are still insanely sore!


----------



## NurseGinger

Fx cutieq!!!


----------



## mdscpa

FX Dani......


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, wonderful rise... I think you are 1 dpo today.... We'll see if CH shows up tomorrow or not.

yeah I believe so too, esp after the INSANE amount of EWCM I had during the day yest. Holy crap! I've never had so much at once before! I hope thats a good sign :). I still only felt the O pain the day before yest tho and EWCM could have been left over... who knows! I wish I didn't wake an hr early yest and it would be much easier to know if my temp yest would have been much higher or not. Oh well! At least I know I BDed great timing for both days, thankfully! Dh is sick as of last night and def isn't in any shape to BD so it all really worked out the best, timing wise, and we weren't even trying to time it like that! I thought I'd O on day 13! Lol. 
FF will prob give me ch's tomo and then change them the next day but I may rig it to make it say 2dpo tomorrow. I go for my 7dpo bloods this cycle and dont want to confuse myself lol :haha: Hopefully I get my BFP before they even get back to me on my prog levels :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> I woke up an hour before normal this morning and took my temp. It was insanely high. So high I didn't even believe it or log it. BFN this morning @10dpo. I'm hoping I still have some time. Bbs are still insanely sore!

FX Dani!!! I so hope u get ur BFP!!!! FX FX FX FXXXX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My cervix is closed but still sooo high! Usually it drops right down after O, before it even closes/hardens but today its def hard & much harder to reach than usual. Ive been getting new "signs" every cycle for 21 cycles though and no sticky bean, yet. Maybe this month will be different :). FX!


----------



## cutieq

FX Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Good morning ladies, is everyone done shopping? What are Christmas plans?

For once, EVERYTHING is done! I'm so proud of myself! Lol. I'm usually a last min shopper but this yr we went BIG. And since we'll be spending Christmas AM at my parents, we got them their own stalking & stuffers. I'm pretty darn excited for Christmas this yr :). I was able to get Aidens #1 gift for a killer deal so we had extra spending money, without dipping into the savings..lol. We aren't doing much for Christmas other than hanging out with my family and dhs parents are going to come over later in the day Christmas. It'll be nice and relaxing! We have a giant family because my siblings are baby making machines so it'll be very quiet compared to usual. I wish I had half of my sisters or brothers fertility! They def lucked out in that department!


----------



## TTC74

FX to all you ladies hoping for a BFP this month!

AFM, I'm practically praying for AF at this point. My cycle has been so wacky this month, I'm ready to hit the reset button. I never did get a real rise suggesting O even though OPK and fertility monitor suggested O on CD18. I've never had such a weird chart. So, I'm ready for next month already!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, u really did a great job trying to avoid temping this TWW! I always think about it and want to try to stop temping for part of my TWW but I never can!! I'm def a temp-aholic! When I'm not obsessing over my own temps, I'm obsessing over helping others with theirs! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> FX to all you ladies hoping for a BFP this month!
> 
> AFM, I'm practically praying for AF at this point. My cycle has been so wacky this month, I'm ready to hit the reset button. I never did get a real rise suggesting O even though OPK and fertility monitor suggested O on CD18. I've never had such a weird chart. So, I'm ready for next month already!

I'm sorry hun :(. Idk if u answered yest but do u temp vaginally? If not, you should give it a try. It can make a huge difference in reading ur chart. 
Honestly right now, I dont believe you O'ed :-\. I hate being the bearer of bad news but ur temps dont show a sustained shift at all and thats the only fertility sign that can truly tell you if you have oed or not. Because its so late in ur cycle, it may be an annovulatory cycle for u. Its normal for women with the most regular cycles in the world to have an abnormal one here and there. There is a chance you'll still O this cycle though. I know what u mean when u said u just hope AF comes at this point...I felt like that a few cycles back. I barely had a rise and quite honestly, I dont think I oed that cycle either and AF showed a day or so later than usual...That felt like the longest cycle ever! I hope you get an answer asap hun! Good luck & lots of dust!! :dust:


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> Dani, u really did a great job trying to avoid temping this TWW! I always think about it and want to try to stop temping for part of my TWW but I never can!! I'm def a temp-aholic! When I'm not obsessing over my own temps, I'm obsessing over helping others with theirs! :haha:

I definitely missed knowing what's going in but it's been a little relaxing to just hold in to hold.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Dani, u really did a great job trying to avoid temping this TWW! I always think about it and want to try to stop temping for part of my TWW but I never can!! I'm def a temp-aholic! When I'm not obsessing over my own temps, I'm obsessing over helping others with theirs! :haha:
> 
> I definitely missed knowing what's going in but it's been a little relaxing to just hold in to hold.Click to expand...

it really is. I didn't temp CD1-3 this cycle and that was def nice! It was a nice little break but at the same time, I was excited to start temping again lol. Id much prefer my BFP over temping but temping has strangely helped, mentally, since my tube diagnoses. 
Speaking of my tube, again this month, I swear I feel something going on in it...perhaps an egg, fertilized or not, its making me hopeful that something may be able to get through my tiny tube now. As long as the egg can fit all the way through, FX this is the BFP cycle! :) I'm trying not to get my hopes up though...my heart wont fully allow me to get my hopes up until I get a repeat HSG and know better as to what's going on, u know? Ugh, I need it done asap if no bfp this cycle! I'm going to push HARD for it for early Feb. FX it goes through this time!


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I'm just going with what I feel. If I wake out and want to temp, I do. If not, i don't bother, I may check these next few days though. Taking a frer on Thursday! I pray it's BFP otherwise I have no justification for how crappy I've been feeling. 

Go tubey, go!


----------



## Jrepp

For real weird stuff going on with my body right now.....anyone have anything similar? All day long I have had this shooting pain run from my nipple deep into my right boob. It has only happened on my right boob and has been happening about every 5 seconds for HOURS!!! Also, my chest where my heart is has been really achy almost like my heart is trying to burst through my chest.....a lot of pressure. I know that your heart grows in pregnancy to accommodate for all of the blood, and I am wondering with my concave chest if my heart is trying to grow but has run out of room. But the nipple thing is really freaking me out.


----------



## laurac1988

hun with the heart thing I would see your GP just to be sure. Any unusual heart stuff I would see a doctor


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> For real weird stuff going on with my body right now.....anyone have anything similar? All day long I have had this shooting pain run from my nipple deep into my right boob. It has only happened on my right boob and has been happening about every 5 seconds for HOURS!!! Also, my chest where my heart is has been really achy almost like my heart is trying to burst through my chest.....a lot of pressure. I know that your heart grows in pregnancy to accommodate for all of the blood, and I am wondering with my concave chest if my heart is trying to grow but has run out of room. But the nipple thing is really freaking me out.

I had this with aiden! Alls they told me is that its from organs moving around and pushing on my lungs and that caused chest pain and as for the bbs, they said its normal for just one to hurt at times. Yea, our bodies are extremely strange! Lol. Good luck Jessica! Maybe u can get an extra u/s out of it...? :)

I bet this is all what's going on but as Laura said, id def get it all checked out to be on the safe side. I'm still always praying for you and your little bean! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had a feeling FF was going to agree that I'm 3dpo today but all my other signs point to that SO FAR. I do have a feeling though that it may put me back at 3dpo tomorrow and that's ok w me. I originally said I was going to rig my chart so c/hs would come tomorrow but I'm having fun comparing my charts to pregnancy charts for now...:haha:
Other than my very high cervix, I'm bloated and gassy. Just the normal post O stuff EXCEPT my nips aren't hurting one bit :). I think my high fiber diet has already helped my body in ways, I truly do! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I def dont agree with my coverline so I'm going to just put the temp from 2hrs late CD10 back on my chart at some point today. That should fix the weird looking coverline..
I'm so congested and have been for months now every a.m. I cant stand it anymore! I need to find something that works!! Any ideas for post nasal drips/mucus? It gets worse in the TWW I've noticed.


----------



## NurseGinger

ladies..... the last couple of days i had weird VERY mild cramps, that i literally just said it was in my head or gas... however one thing that wasnt just "in my head" was the increasing amount of CM that i noticed post O (wasnt like TON but it was enough to catch my attention and be in my undies)...and i am posting this pic from this AM.. could this be implantation bleeding?? im 9dpo also my temp dropped....
 



Attached Files:







plz.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laurac1988

it could be hun but its impossible to tell until you get BFP or AF. Could just be some spotting


----------



## NurseGinger

Ahhh I know. I hate this. I never get spotting but a day before AF and its a little early for me. What a cruel joke my body would be playing on my this cycle if it's AF.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx for you ladies in the tww at the moment, Mary, Laura, NurseG and Dani (sorry if I forgot someone). I hope you all get your BFP's asap! We need more ladies on the birthing thread and we are waiting just for you :)
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Goodluck with your bd leading to O June and Brianna!

I hope you get an answer on your cycle soon TTC74

I'm terribly sorry if I forgot to mention anyone. I have been very busy and tired the last few days. On the couch now and trying my best to catch up with all you lovelies :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you wunnabubba!!! Hope you are doing well :)


----------



## mdscpa

Ginger, i hope this is IB for you and not an impending :af: trying to rear her ugly face..... Let's hope your temp goes back up tomorrow... If it does, you could at least wait 3-5 days from suspected IB/ID before a test can show positive.

Lots of :dust: to you hun....


----------



## Jrepp

The heart and boob thing have continued. I Have my first appointment with the high risk Ob in an hour. I'm going to talk to him about chest pain, boob zingers, back pain, cramps, nausea and the blood disorder


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you! I'm going to be so sad if it's AF. I can honestly say I don't want to go to the bathroom in fear of seeing AF. LOL. Fx fx fx fx!


----------



## mdscpa

FX everything goes well as always, Jess.....


----------



## Hope4Kris

Tested today at 12 dpo. Got a BFN... so I'm thinking it's not happening.


----------



## cutieq

Jess, that boob pain sounds horrific! 

Mary, you should start a counseling service on charts lol. 

NG, I hope that's ib!

Afm, cautiously excited with two lines this morning. I'm praying the progesterone does the trick!


----------



## mdscpa

Ahm..... Do you have a picture Dani?

Edit: I went to your journal and saw the test...


----------



## cutieq

Here ya go. I know we don't trust the blue ones but I used one earlier in the cycle and it had no evaps so I think it's legit. 

I hope I'm not being insensitive to anyone. I'm going to catch up in a bit.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NurseGinger

CutieQ fx!!! I see it and I hope it gets darker soon! :)

Afm after a couple times of urinating the brown is diminishing. Like it would go away then with another couple of pees it comes back very little. So I am praying and crossing every thing I can for it to be IB. I have peed a lot this AM...


----------



## Laura726

I see it on the pink dye test. Good luck, hope your line gets darker.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Jess, that boob pain sounds horrific!
> 
> Mary, you should start a counseling service on charts lol.
> 
> NG, I hope that's ib!
> 
> Afm, cautiously excited with two lines this morning. I'm praying the progesterone does the trick!

lol, ive honestly thought about it. I may look into it :). Id LOVE to have that job!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Jess, that boob pain sounds horrific!
> 
> Mary, you should start a counseling service on charts lol.
> 
> NG, I hope that's ib!
> 
> Afm, cautiously excited with two lines this morning. I'm praying the progesterone does the trick!

omg omg omg!!!! FX sooooo tight!!!!! This will be so amazing if u get ur Christmas BFP!! I'm so excited for u Dani!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> CutieQ fx!!! I see it and I hope it gets darker soon! :)
> 
> Afm after a couple times of urinating the brown is diminishing. Like it would go away then with another couple of pees it comes back very little. So I am praying and crossing every thing I can for it to be IB. I have peed a lot this AM...

FX soooo hard for u!! I hope u see ur BFP tomorrow!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nurseginger, if today was IB/ID, you could get a BFP tomorrow or the day after. Some women can take a little longer but if u look at FFs pregnancy gallery, ull see that the women who did test the day or two after IB usually were able to get positives. This is because in many cases, pregnancy spotting starts a couple days after you've already started implanting. If ur temp goes back up tomorrow, id def try testing :). Good luck! I really hope to see a nice clear Christmas BFP from both you and Dani (cutie)! I'm excited for tomorrow!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, if I dont see a dip tomorrow, that could MAYBE be good. I almost always get dips at 2-3dpo so I'm hoping for no dips this cycle and a temp that just keeps rising :) FX FX! I couldn't think of a better way to kick off the new year than having a BFP! FX for us all!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Mary, your chart is open on my ipad and ready for refreshing tomorrow. I will tell dh tomorrow after another test. Laying in bed now pretty nauseous and terrified.


----------



## NurseGinger

I slept through most the night also! Which is fantastic! Got my temp and was a little sad to be honest then went to bathroom and saw that! I am so giddy this AM thinking it could be IB. So I'm happy it's cristmas Eve because I'll be busy tonight but waiting from now till family get togethers is going to have me go crazy. I've noticed the last 3 days my appetite seems to have increased a little also. Fx!

I hope this cycle is different for you in a good way and you get your bfp this one! :)


----------



## cutieq

NG I felt like I had implantation at 7dpo and it took me 4 days to even see a faint line so don't get discouraged!


----------



## NurseGinger

I plan on testing tomorrow because I have held off already and promised myself tomorrow even if it's a bfn. Lol it killed me yesterday laying in bed thinking about POAS. Lmao I felt weak but I conquered through it!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats dani! Fx!


----------



## Jrepp

Where is the pics??


----------



## cutieq

FRER with about a 2 hr hold. I needed some reassurance :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## laurac1988

Yup! That's clear as day! Congrats Cutie!


----------



## NurseGinger

Yayyyyyyy congrats!!!!!!!!! :) merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> FRER with about a 2 hr hold. I needed some reassurance :rofl:

Congrats again Dani!!!!! Sorry if i sound redundant posting in your journal and here.. Still i wanna say I'm so happy for you..... You deserve this.....


----------



## mdscpa

We've got Holloween :bfp: and now Christmas :bfp:. Who's next for a new year :bfp:? :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Would like to be next in the queue please! I need awesome bump buddies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> I plan on testing tomorrow because I have held off already and promised myself tomorrow even if it's a bfn. Lol it killed me yesterday laying in bed thinking about POAS. Lmao I felt weak but I conquered through it!!!!

tomorrow ull be 10dpo and thats a great day to test with frer but if its BFN, try again at 12dpo. I'm hoping ur BFP is just being shy for Christmas...plus a BFP at 10dpo is much more common than 9dpo. FX! Also, like I said earlier on in ur TWW, id test Christmas night after not drinking too much and after a good hold so that if this is ur lucky cycle (FX FX!!) that'll give ur body that little extra time to build up HCG for the test. Believe me, just a few hrs can make all the difference in the world! Levels rise rapidly the early weeks of pregnancy. FX so tight!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> We've got Holloween :bfp: and now Christmas :bfp:. Who's next for a new year :bfp:? :happydance:

I am praying I will be ur new yrs BFP!!! :) :) FX FX FX!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cutie congrats again!!!!! Omg in sooo sooooo excited for u!!!!


----------



## Hope4Kris

mdscpa said:


> We've got Holloween :bfp: and now Christmas :bfp:. Who's next for a new year :bfp:? :happydance:

Feeling like I'm moving on to January..


----------



## cutieq

FX for many many more New Years BFPs!


----------



## NurseGinger

I'm in a pretty grumpy mood the last couple days with bf. Nothing against him just meh. And being out in this crappy weather around tons of last min shoppers has me more frazzled. I have also felt dizzy or lightheaded yesterday and today. Fx I plan on testing when he is gone for a little bit later tomorrow night. Man I'm praying this is truly it. I'm so excited but I'm trying not to be just in case.


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely ticker Dani!!!!! :wohoo::happydance::wohoo:

Mary, Ginger, Laurac, Froggyfrog and Hope, praying you all are next... It's gonna be a good year if we add some more :bfp: here.

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> FX for many many more New Years BFPs!

I like it siggy...i believe in Christmas miracles as well! Its amazing that almost everyone I predicted would get a BFP before the end of 2014 has gotten their BFP!! I love it! :) I'm praying I join you all! FX!! Happy and healthy 9 months, hunny buns! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

NurseGinger said:


> I'm in a pretty grumpy mood the last couple days with bf. Nothing against him just meh. And being out in this crappy weather around tons of last min shoppers has me more frazzled. I have also felt dizzy or lightheaded yesterday and today. Fx I plan on testing when he is gone for a little bit later tomorrow night. Man I'm praying this is truly it. I'm so excited but I'm trying not to be just in case.

I 100% FEEL YOU ON THIS!!! Ive been the same exact way. I think its stress, wanting a baby soo badly, and the craziness of the holidays, as well as the extremely cold weather here in NH put all together that's causing thus snappy-ness for me. My dh and I NEVER fight so I feel even more awful that I'm snappy lately. Hopefully things look up soon. Its been far too long since something good happened for our family. Its def been a rough year in every aspect :-\. FX this new year brings me lots more luck and baby dust!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani I posted this in another thread but incase you dont see it, I figured id repost it here :).... It was in reply to u saying you'll be telling DH tomo and it said....
"omg Dani! Ur so strong holding it in!!! Lol! I will be jumping on DH while he's in bed first thing in the a.m or as soon as he walks through the door from work! :haha: Id die keeping it in for a moment longer! Do u have anything cute planned to reveal your BFP?! I'm sooo happy for u!!! Its about time! I bet its a super sticky one! As hard as it is to relax, def try ur best and ill be praying for you in the meantime. I feel this is your much deserved forever baby on its way! :) So so happy for u!!" And I have to add in a big WOOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

I was in church and there was a baby in front of us and bf kept smiling looking at her and then looks at me. I got so excited to think about that. 
I just hope this is IB. I get so nervous and excited and hard to tame myself when I get these symptoms. so nervous to temp tomorrow. I have my moments of doubt but I guess that's just being human and wanting something so badly.


----------



## cutieq

I love that moment Ginger!

Macy, I told him lol. He absolutely didn't get it, but I tried for cute. He's excited by cautious. We both are.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> I love that moment Ginger!
> 
> Macy, I told him lol. He absolutely didn't get it, but I tried for cute. He's excited by cautious. We both are.

:). That's awesome. I'm so happy for you both! Sticky baby stick!! Please be EXTRA sticky....and possibly more than one bean...? :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! 
Idk when ill be on tomorrow, may be first thing in the a.m but I figured id say it now before things get crazy! lol. I'm really excited and this is def the first Christmas that Aiden has been THIS excited...It must be his age. I'm loving it this yr! Its nice to have just this one day with no other worries!
So I'm anxiously awaiting to see if my temp dips or continues to rise tomorrow. Please keep rising for a nice sticky BFP!!! I almost always see a fallback rise...im hoping if I don't that it'll be a good sign. 
This evening I've had this kinda burning but cooling sensation all at the same time right where my tube/ovary area is. Go eggy, go!!! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

I couldn't handle more than one but I'll take what I can get. Have a very wonderful Christmas, Mary. I've always thought Christmas was best as a kid but I bet it's way better with a kid! I will be checking your temp tomorrow!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Dani :). 

So I didn't sleep great last night and woke a little early too....Aiden thought it was time to wake up at 4 hahaha :haha: So I put him back to sleep of course and I haven't been back to bed now lol. But anyway, even w the early wake up, my temp didn't dip all that much and most cycles it dips super far down. I still feel ok about lucky #21 for now. FX lots of lucky sticky dust touches us all today! :)

Ginger, good luck testing today!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

You really know where your temp is going Mary.... Glad it didn't make a huge drop like you said..... FX this means you got you lucky #21 in just a few days.... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! :) Any special plans for you and DH today?! I hope you all have an amazingg Christmas! Did u buy one of those pregnancy ornaments? Idk why but I am SOOO excited to get an ornament representing baby's first Christmas in my belly or baby's first Christmas after his/her birth...lol. Yea I know, I'm weird. Everytime DH and I watch the hallmark commercial I say "aww babe, I can't wait until we can hang an ornament for our baby!". The smallest things always seem to get me while TTC. FX I'm past the TTC part very soon :)

Dani, just like me, u said u felt a BFP coming in the near future and it came true! I just thought of that! Lol. My feelings started around the same time as urs so FX mine comes true this or next cycle too....then people will start to think we're psychic! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, we are in Saudi Arabia so December 25th is a normal day here. We actually have work when most of the people around the world are now celebrating. It's forbidden to celebrate Christmas here. Still few expats find time to celebrate it, in hiding....


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, btw... I totally forgot to take my temp today... i was supposed to take it for experimentation purposes.. Anyways, i can still take it tomorrow then next thursday...


----------



## mdscpa

Ginger, I just saw your chart.... :wohoo::happydance: for a huge rise..... FX you get a :bfp: as early as today.... Just in time in receiving a perfect gift....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Had a great sleep till about 4am so I temped then and adjusted it just incase. Woke up at 4 to pee and hungry but ignored the stomach. Now I'm up at 730 after about 2-3 hours of sleep so readjusted it to see if the temps would be close and they weren't to far off so stuck with my 4am one since I had a longer block of deep sleep. :) I almost didn't pee this AM in fear of seeing AF. LOL. and now my stomach is on the verge of growling. Fx I get at least a squinter tonight.


----------



## mdscpa

I am feeling good about your chart... Everything seems to be in order... Great :sex: timing, possible implantation dip and implantation spotting.... If you don't get even a squinter tonight don't lose hope yet it could still be early for HCG to register.... I'm praying you'll get your holiday :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Me too! I keep asking when he has to leave for awhile so I know when to hold off on liquids. This would be perfect!!!! Hoping the bbt adjuster is pretty accurate and all this is showing good stuff. :) I feel bloated! Merry Christmas everyone :)


----------



## mdscpa

URGH!!!!! The wait is killing us..... :haha::rofl:


----------



## NurseGinger

Yesterday I was making nachos and the cheese smelt so strong to where it smelt bad but it wasnt and the salsa tasted weird... I figured it was just an off day but if I get a bfp it will all make sense now!


----------



## NurseGinger

And I'm so proud of myself for holding off so much already! The temptation was strong at 4 this morning!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, we are in Saudi Arabia so December 25th is a normal day here. We actually have work when most of the people around the world are now celebrating. It's forbidden to celebrate Christmas here. Still few expats find time to celebrate it, in hiding....

oooh ok. Well I still hope u have a fantastic day!!!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ginger, its very good to see ur temp back up! FX it stays there!! Sometimes mine will drop and go back up around 8-10dpo but it'll usually come back down a day or two later with no BFP :-\ So if it stays up for a few more days, thats a great sign but FX u see a BFP before then!!! :) FX FX FX!!!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

I'm hoping! I'm so nervous about getting my hopes up!


----------



## laurac1988

Same Ginger! I'm going through waves of "I think it worked!" And then back to "I'm never going to have a baby"

Damn you tww!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ginger, this was my chart!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NurseGinger

Laura; same here! I just went to the bathroom and the brown spotting is back. I know IB can last a few days but man seeing it can be pretty upsetting not knowing! I just don't ever remember spotting brown till after AF not before but hey people's cycles can change! No cramping or backahes associated with spotting so I really hope it's all for a bfp. But I deifnitly have moments where I'm like "yes how shall I tell the good news to my family!?" Then I sit and think "what if my body is being such a torturous b^itch this cycle... What if the temp adjusts is wrong. What if what if what if!"

Wishing: ohhhh the dip looks like mine lol! Fx for all good news today!!! I think I'll be testing at 2, not sure if that will be late enough but 2 seems to be a good time!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Ginger, i really do hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## cutieq

Got a decent ic, positive 1-2+ on a digital but barely there FRER. Ttc is such a burden on the heart. 

FX for you ginger!


----------



## NurseGinger

the more the clock ticks the more nervous and doubtful i get... i think its because of my temp today... like i fell asleep early last night and woke up at 4/430am to pee. I took my temp and readjusted it because i did not know when i was going to go back asleep, or if i even was. I finally fell back asleep and woke up maybe about2.5-3hours later and took it and it was low. if i plugged both those in on FF the average calculated would be way below my coverline. but if i use the first one (which i did) i get the high temp. my head just doesnt know what to think and im so nervous to see a BFN.


----------



## NurseGinger

well....well...well........ holy crap. im shaking
 



Attached Files:







OMG.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> well....well...well........ holy crap. im shaking

WOW!!!!!! :wohoo::happydance::yipee:

I'm so so happy for you hun.... You're one of the few who experience implantation spotting.... Have Happy and healthy 9 mos hun. Another Xmas :bfp:


----------



## mdscpa

Getting excited how you're gonna spill it to your bf....

If you want to join us as well we have another thread. Link below.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...king-together-until-we-all-give-birth-60.html


----------



## NurseGinger

thank you!! i couldn't believe it.. i looked at it as i was waiting and just saw one definite line then finished up my business and stared at it... hard.. because i swore i saw something and it just kept getting darker! AND NOWWWW IM HUNGRY! bf is on his way home from visiting family, so im seriously a mess like i dont know what to do to occupy this hour wait i have to do. wish i had more pee so i can use the digital! damn myself for not using a cup!


----------



## mdscpa

I saw it immediately hun so you're not imagining. I took my digi with almost 2 hour hold after the line test. Just don't drink anything yet so you still have a concentrated urine afterwards. Just a few drops will work with that digi. Im really really happy for you.... Another person we encouraged to temp and bammmm :bfp:


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats ginger! Happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## cutieq

Aw yay!!! My digi took a whole day to turn. Got the positive this morning. Happy for you!


----------



## NurseGinger

He walked in the door and he laid with me and i said "im sorry i couldnt give an actual Christmas baby but here is a estimated September one" and laid the test on his chest... his jaw dropped and he kept saying "SHUT UP! SHUT UP! SHUT THE EFF UP! OMG BABY OMG!!! IM GOING TO BE A DAD!! CAN I CALL YOU A MILF NOW!?" LOL


----------



## NurseGinger

and the digi came back pregnant 1-2 weeks. ahhhh im excited!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Yay!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> and the digi came back pregnant 1-2 weeks. ahhhh im excited!!!!

Thats gonna be a super sticky baby.... :happydance:

Love your bf's reaction.... :rofl: congratulations for the two of you....


----------



## A1983

Ahhh how amazing! Well done ladies! Is that 2 bfps this month now? Congratulations! 

And my usual question...did you do anything different this month?! What were your bd timings?! 

Also is anyone drinking during this ttc? I am as have a glass of wine with dinner but thinking I should cut back to just twice a week.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NurseGinger

my chart shows my BD timing :) the things i did different than my other cycles:
-drank 8oz of 100% unconcentrated grape fruite juice from AF to a couple days before O
-Used OPKs
-Temping
-Preseed
-also been taking prenatals for 2-3 months

I heard GFJ was good with helping with EWCM, then preseed to make sure i had enough. OPKs helped tremendously, i O'd earlier than i expected and Temping helped verify! I did every other day mainly with BD then after O we BD for 2-3 days in a row but i caught a sickness and didnt feel up to it much (MD said i had the flu at 6dpo, but it lasted a day or two with a fever then gone! so i felt something was off... too short for the flu but hey it can happen!) also very congested! the other thing i did was prayed everyday for the ladies and myself on here to get our beautiful surprise and for it to stick.

also did not drink any alcohol, did drink caffeine but kept it minimal, and tried to stay as less stressed and anxious than before. which was weird because it happened.. it was like i knew. I was overly happy lately, even my bf noticed. LOL


----------



## A1983

Thanks Ginger! Did OH not drink either? 

Well your bd timings are similar to mine from the positive opk...we didn't bd before the positive and I got my usual ov pains 24 hours later...so a few hours after we first bd'd which is how I got pregnant before. BUT we only had 24 hours worth of sperm and im sure we get pregnant when we have about 3 days worth! Hey ho ill plan it better next month.

As for not stressing I totally hear you! I was awful last month and tested too many times due to 'symptoms' which just made me so upset and each time I hoped and prayed I was. I shall be praying with this time and every other time til I get my bfp :-D And try not to stress!!! Im ok atm 5 dpo...its when I get to about 9dpo I start thinking I'm pregnant and it takes over my mind grrr


----------



## Jrepp

I can tell you I don't often drink but the month I conceived I got wasted (off of 3 White Russians) and wound up puking in my parents yard. I don't think that alcohol can really affect ttc that much unless you go completely overboard all the time.


----------



## NurseGinger

He doesn't drink either. He does dip tobacco and drink way to much caffeine from mt. Dew. blek! I have one big cup of coffee a day and the rest water. He bought me all decaff now and I have some reg left over I'll mix and make half caff.


----------



## Wishing1010

I knew it ginger!!!!! Woooo!!! Congrats, hun!


----------



## cutieq

We bd'd everyday and sometimes multiple times. Both dh and I drank during the tww and he occasionally smokes cigars. I temp'd religiously through O and then spotty just to check temps.

I ate pineapple core from 1-5dpo and drank grapefruit juice and green tea to help CM. Only decaf coffee but I can't have caffeine or I turn into a manic.


----------



## A1983

Ha ha thanks ladies. Well if I think sensibly about it-im doing everything right. I'll just put it down to the 20% chance thing if it doesn't work!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo ginger, I knew itd be BFP! Yay!!!! :)


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I hope that's an implantation dip you've got there!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I def am getting the flu or just a very bad cold. I thought my runny nose was getting better and then I woke up this a.m with a headache, sore throat, cough, and sore body :-\. I'm just hoping it all goes away quickly!
My temp this a.m is making me mad lol but its still early on in the TWW so I know my chart could look like complete crap and still take a turn for the best. I'm crossing my fingers tight that my temp pops back up tomorrow and stays up there nice and high, and because of pregnancy, not my illness!! Lol.

This thread has had a BFP almost every other wk or so for the past few of months! Thats so crazy and amazing!!! I really pray for a new year BFP, whether it's new years eve or new years day, either would be pretty darn spectacular! :) fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Mary, I hope that's an implantation dip you've got there!

I was actually thinking that MAYBE it could be since I woke up feeling HORRIBLE and had bad lowwrback pains late last night. FX!!! :)


----------



## NurseGinger

Remember I got the cold which turned into the flu during my TWW?! Maybe there is something about that!!!!! Fx!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely had some runny nose issues, Mary!


----------



## Jrepp

Merry Christmas lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Jess....


----------



## Hope4Kris

I am 14dpo today and have a really bad sore throat. I don't know where it came from.. I am supposed to start AF sometime today. I tested at 12dpo and got a BFN. Need opinions.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kris, id try testing again today :) FX for u!


----------



## NurseGinger

didnt realize how tired i was going to be today and how much i do not want to do anything....ANYTHING. I had a cup of reg. coffee today and now im on decaff coffee thinking it would trick my brain. HA. HA. HA. ohhhh man lol


----------



## Hope4Kris

aidensmommy1 said:


> Kris, id try testing again today :) FX for u!

I was planning to either test tonight, or tomorrow morning. If I get AF today, then I won't need to test I guess. Thanks for the FX'ed. I hope I don't get AF today.


----------



## StretchMarks

Can I join you ladies? I'm on cycle #6 TTC #2 and I feel like I have no one to talk/vent/cry to about these awful TWWs that come every month. Maybe if I hear some positive news from other TTCers, it will make me feel better!


----------



## cutieq

StretchMarks said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm on cycle #6 TTC #2 and I feel like I have no one to talk/vent/cry to about these awful TWWs that come every month. Maybe if I hear some positive news from other TTCers, it will make me feel better!

Absolutely. Welcome!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani and Ginger, you guys are getting me excited! :haha: I sooo hope this all leads to a BFP! I'm having cramping, or I should say "pressure" on and off today. This is a very uncommon feeling for me unless accompanied by AF and its alot less pressure than AF and its really low in the center of my abdomen, where as any pressure or cramping that I get in my TWW is usually to the left and its usually a pinching feeling. This almost feels like I'm full of air or have to go to the bathroom but I actually just had a BM a few hrs ago (sry TMI) so I'm pretty sure its not that today. Ive also been getting an ache in my pelvic area. Idk if any of this will amount to anything but I def have some hope this cycle. My heads pounding and honestly I dont think I've ever felt this icky in the TWW and I had the stomach flu a few months back, lol. I hope all these icky feelings lead to something amazing :) FX!! If today is an early ID, maybe ill be able to get my BFP on new years eve still...I predicted back in June that everyone (who was in the thread at the time at least) would get their BFP by the end of 2014..I believe im now the last one from the time when i said that, that still needs a BFP. Come on tube, let my prediction come true 100%! :haha:
This thread is certainly sticky lately & I believe EVERYONE will have their BFP's within the next few months. :)....
Daphne, i think when you blew baby dust for us all, it actually reached many of us...Maybe I'm just a little further away and it just hasn't quite reached me yet :haha:. Can't wait to be joining you ladies!! 
I feel like I'm not making sense today so sorry in advance if i dont make sense at times today, lol. This cold or whatever it is is making my head feel soo fuzzy! I can't think straight! And then my lower back ache and the pressure in my abdomen is uncomfortable too. I cant wait for the next 4-6 days to pass for a possible BFP. FX sooOooOo tight!!!!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## NurseGinger

I remember by 3dpo i started getting congested and sick but it stayed for a couple days, now im just congested a little and a cough... but i had weird aches and dull pressure like af but mine were very mild, and my face broke up way earlier than normal. i started feeling short of breath at times (probably from the sickness) and lightheadedness when walking a lot. but the one thing that stood out was my appetite hit hard. i am soooo hoping this is it for you!! When i got on this morning and saw you randomly got a cold or something im like "ohhhhhh yessss please let this be a sign!!"


----------



## A1983

Welcome stretchmarks-im ttc baby number 2 too, I thought it's supposed to be easier to conceive! Our cervix's are like 10 times bigger ha ha! 

Aidensmommy-good luck! How many dpo are you?


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome StretchMarks. So glad you found this thread... 

Mary, I'll be sending more :dust: and with all the other ladies here sending :dust: I'm pretty sure it will reach you it might even reach Mars... :haha: I'm really praying that your tube opens up coz i think this is the only problem..... All your symptoms must be saying it did already.... FX


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ginger, ive def been having breathing issues since last night. It feels like a pile of bricks are on my chest at times. 
Ita crazy that this all started for me on 4dpo, one day after it started for you and u ended up w a BFP. It seems like my "symptoms" are alot like ur bfp symptoms :). Fxxxx!!!

I had to lie down about 2hrs ago because of the fatigue feeling I had but also because of my fuzzy head and back/abdominal ache & pressure, and sure enough, I fell asleep for the 2hrs. I dont nap too often late in the day but today I just couldn't fight it. I asked dh to play a game with Aiden and I passed out before he even had it hooked up to the Xbox I guess lol. I'm sure this is all from me not feeling well but it'd be nice if my immune system is just weak due to pregnancy, like urs turned out to be, ginger. FX! :) Its def a possibility because my cold was actually starting to go away and then before bed I felt achy and then woke up feeling like complete crap, even worse than before! Plzzz be pregnancy making it come back!! All and all, I've been sick for far too long!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> Welcome stretchmarks-im ttc baby number 2 too, I thought it's supposed to be easier to conceive! Our cervix's are like 10 times bigger ha ha!
> 
> Aidensmommy-good luck! How many dpo are you?

LOL right!!! (about the cervix!) That made me laugh out loud :rofl:. I'm too TTC baby #2. DS is almost 7yrs old and is dying for a sibling! He considers DH his "Dad" but DH missed out on the first 4yrs of his life since we didn't meet until then, and we are dying to have a baby together and complete our family. A little background on my fertility...i had my right ovary and tube removed about 4yrs ago and due to that surgery, I got scar tissue damage to my remaining tube :-\. Back in march, we went for an HSG for my tube and found that it was blocked with scar tissue. Since then ive been religiously taking Serrapeptase Enzymes. They've been proven to work for ublocking women's tubes in Germany and Asia for 20+ years and its also used for cysts and many, many other medical issues. Anyway, I'm on my 9th month taking those and hope to see a BFP soon. If not, we hope for a repeat HSG no later than Feb. I'm going to demand it! Lol :). I NEED to know if it worked for me!!! Every tww I get a feeling like "This could be it!" but then something in the back of my mind says "You can't conceive!!!". I just need to know!! lol
Anyway, if no BFP for us or if my HSG still shows as blocked in Feb, we're going to try the risks of corrective surgery AND if that doesn't work, we'll be looking at IVF. I pray sooo hard that #21 will be a lucky cycle for me, or #22, 23 would work too :) lol. 

I got way off track there. I'm 5dpo today and praying for a New Years BFP! :)

EDIT-I just re-read ur name after posting this and realized that I already know u! Lol. I thought u were new to this thread for a moment! :haha:


----------



## A1983

Ahh aidensmommy-it's still good to talk about it though, I would definitely demand a request hsg asap, but im very impatient! But then ttc makes every woman impatient! I completely understand how you must feel, it must feel like a hugely unfair barrier which is most unjust-but it's soooo rare for women to end up without a baby whether it be ivf or natural-so you WILL have your baby together and a sibling for your son-it's just the wait can be so life stopping. Of course it's best to switch off and do everything you would normally do in your day to day life whilst ttc, but some months that is a totally unachievable task


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> Ahh aidensmommy-it's still good to talk about it though, I would definitely demand a request hsg asap, but im very impatient! But then ttc makes every woman impatient! I completely understand how you must feel, it must feel like a hugely unfair barrier which is most unjust-but it's soooo rare for women to end up without a baby whether it be ivf or natural-so you WILL have your baby together and a sibling for your son-it's just the wait can be so life stopping. Of course it's best to switch off and do everything you would normally do in your day to day life whilst ttc, but some months that is a totally unachievable task

You are soo right. You took the words right out of my mouth..TTC long term is DEF time stopping. Its like I almost forget the past 21 months happened because I seem to be stuck in this TTC bubble, if that makes any sense to u lol. Having Aiden in my life already really helps but at the same time, I'm soooo incredibly impatient that I want it and I want it now! I have faith it'll happen, naturally or through IVF within the next 6-8 months at the latest...that's when I estimate having all the funds for IVF if needed. This TWW is def different so maybe it'll lead to something great. If not yet, I know it'll be soon :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I have an awesome temp rise this a.m...Now we need to wait and see if it stays up this time :). FX!!
My bbs STILL don't hurt! No cysts! Either that high fiber diet worked super quick or this may be a good sign, or both!  fxxx! I have been having random burning sensations through my bbs and they hurt the day of O but that's it. I read alot of threads where women w cystic breasts had no breast pain early in the tww. Oh lord, please be a good sign! Other than that, I have my flu like symptoms, which actually aren't as bad today (FX it stays this way or better!) and a def lower back ache and ive also had weird tugging sensations in my lower abdomen last night right before bed and butterflies in my belly at the same time. Idk, it was def weird. Just 4 more days until I pull out the FRER. Ill probably try a wondfo the day after tomorrow, since I have so many to use up :haha:. BFP or not, I think the fact that Ive been oing later & having better fertile CM may be a great sign that my tube is working, or starting to function anyway. Also, the fact that I feel something where my tube area is for the first 2-3 days after O now and never did for 18 cycles gives me alot of hope. I truly think its just a matter of time before it happens now, if it didn't happen this month already. I also keep getting this motion sickness feeling but that may just be a side affect of my cold or w.e it is that has hit me. 
Seeing SOOO many of the original ladies on this thread get their BFP'S finallyyyy, after all this time, gives me SO much hope! I am so happy for all of you! You all need to blow baby dust my way ASAP! Only 4 days left until new years eve!! :) Fx!!!!!!
Another thing thats oddly making me feel like a good change has happened to my body, fertility wise, is the fact that my cycles messed up for 2 cycles and now as of last month, it was back to normal LP length and I kept saying, "Maybe this is my body adjusting to a working tube!"...Well maybe I was right! I can only keep praying and keep taking the enzymes & hope as hard as I possibly can for a BFP in the near future :) FX FX FX!


----------



## cutieq

Nice temp, Mary. This TWW sounds different. Praying it ends different!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Dani, I sure hope it ends differently as well! :) Id really, really be amazed if I still got my 2014 BFP. I'm letting myself get excited this cycle, just not TOO excited...Dont want to get let down but I also have very good feelings. FX!


----------



## mdscpa

FX your temps stay up high in the next couple of days Mary.....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 4 Weeks Dani!!!!! :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woooo 4 wks, Dani! Congrats again! I'm still in shock at the MANY bfps that just came in, one after another! That is awesome, for sure! :)


----------



## mdscpa

I'll be the happiest once you joined us Mary in a few days,.. Really praying for your :bfp:


----------



## mdscpa

BTW, i temped this morning and it's back to 98 flat.... We'll see after a week before I totally put the BBT in the drawer.... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I'll be the happiest once you joined us Mary in a few days,.. Really praying for your :bfp:

Thank u Daphne! I know ill be joining you all shortly...i just hope its sooner than later! Anytime before IVF is needed would be nice! :) FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I 2nd Daphne, Mary, I cannot wait for you to join us!!

I'm showering and drowning you in the stickiest :dust: possible so you have to get a BFP now xxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Wunna! Its much needed and appreciated! :) all of u ladies are the best! Dont know what id do without all the support! <3


----------



## laurac1988

I'm really bummed
9dpo bfn and AF due tomorrow. 
I don't know when the next time I will ovulate early is and I don't know how long until I get clomid. Feeling lonely and a bit hopeless. And a little over dramatic. 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/A0266DB0-1509-4B14-A54E-88539F946B35_zpszrli98cj.jpg
Last time I concieved was the last time I ovulated this early (cd20) rather than my normal cd26ish.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Laura I'm sorry you are feeling down :hugs:
I hope it is just a shy bean and that af stays away and BFP comes :dust:


----------



## Querida87

Laura: sending you big :hugs: and hoping your spirits pick up soon.

Jess: it looks like you're in for long haul difficult symptoms. I'm sorry you have to go through what I went through the first time. But it's definitely worth it in the end.

I'm sorry, but I'm too lazy to read through 10+ pages of missed reading, so sorry to those who say the witch, congrats to those who got their :bfp: and good luck to those waiting like me.

AFM cd7 and it looks like the witch is gone, no bleed since yesterday around 5pm (put in a new tampon, took it out at 11:30 to find one tiny brown spot, no tampon or pad overnight, no protection needed yet today) Seven day flows were normal for me before my boys, and between them, so I think this might be a great sign. Preseed is here and BD marathon has already begun. Opk's and hpt's fue to arrive Monday.

Mary: I'm following your chart hun, and it looks great! FX


----------



## aidensmommy1

Laura, keep ur head up hun. I know how hard this all gets :(. I really hope you and I both see our sticky bfps in no time! I know it'll happen. I just hate the waiting!! Good luck hun and baby dust ur way! I feel down after BFNs at 9dpo as well BUT every pregnancy is diff, even in the same woman, so there's still plenty of time for 2 nice pink lines to appear. FX for u! :)
Also Laura, since u have a shorter LP, its very possible for u not to get a BFP until the day of or even after AF is due. Although ur LP is a few days shorter than mine, we could both implant at say 9-10dpo and not see BFPs until 11-13dpo, even though you have a 10 day LP and I have a 13 day LP, u know? As long as u implant by the day AF would show, ur body would stop it from coming. I just wanted to share that with u for this cycle and for the future if you have to deal with the dreaded TWW again :-\. I pray none of us do! :dust:

Querida, I hope this cycle goes much, much smoother for u and I hope u see an earlier O day. If you haven't started temping vaginally, id strongly recommend it. Open mouth breathing and such can make it harder to see a shift and its just alot more accurate vaginally. It sounds a little intimidating (lol) but its really not bad AT ALL. It took me a few cycles to decide to switch but I am really glad I did :) Just keep up the OPKs and bding and the pre-seed as well and I think u'll be seeing your BFP in no time!  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow, this is my 16th cycle charting temps. So I guess it was cycle #6 when I started temping. I couldn't remember when someone asked me the other day on a diff thread. I'm just thinking out load but HOLY MOLY! I did not expect to be temping for so dang long!! I had my mom photo copy 10 cycles worth of my Homemade BBT charts last wk and I said "Hopefully you'll have another grandchild on the way before I need any more of these things made!"...hope I'm right! I dont want to wait that much longer, it already feels like its been an eternity!!! 
Anywhooo, I hope all of you ladies have a great weekend! Everyone treat yourselves to something special, we all deserve it! 

I am notorious as typos or hitting submit too early! That's why u constantly see that my posts are edited...Dang Smartphone's.... Lol :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou hun. Appreciated xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

No problem, Laura. I see you and I have been trying for about the same amount of time now and believe me, I know how frustrating and stressful it gets while waiting SO long for something you want so badly. There's a reason neither of us have given up hope though, and I believe that reason is a soon to come BFP, I truly do. Like I said, I certainly hope both of our BFPs come sooner rather than any later! Dont give up hope. We all have our up's and downs, I know you'll get through this. I cant even count the times I ALMOST wanted to break down and just give up but something in my heart always tells me " Dont stop now, you've been working so hard!", and that voice is what keeps me going. We're going to be extra, EXTRA grateful for our little ones after everything we've been through, or may go through, along the way. Clearly all of us will be so grateful for our babies no matter how long we had to try but I always tell myself that ill appreciate this baby THAT much more and ill charish every moment that much more than if I conceived my first try. I would have never known how much of a special blessing it is to get pregnant until I realized how hard it can be to conceive. Idk if that made ANY sense to you..lol.


----------



## laurac1988

It makes perfect sense x


----------



## starryjune

Ladies, please help. I am totally confused. I feel pretty expert-level at using OPKs and every month it has been simple: I start testing after my period is completely gone, and get definite negatives until about day 10, then 1-2 light but still negatives, then 1-2 days of dark positives, then O is confirmed by temps and clearly -OPK a day or two after the +OPK.

Well, this is how it went this month:
12/22 evening - just about positive.
12/23 evening - positive
12/24 morning and evening - positive
12/25 morning and evening - positive
12/26 morning and evening - fading away, aka negative.
12/27 (today) morning - clear, dark POSITIVE. w...t...f?

My temp pattern suggests I Oed Thurs. night or yesterday. It dipped 0.3F yesterday then rose 0.45 F today Can anyone explain? Or is my body just a mess?


----------



## laurac1988

Keep going with the temps. Hopefully they'll give you a clear answer


----------



## YadairaD

I'm starting to think that I ovulate earlier than I believe. 
My cycles are about 31 days long but my periods only last 2 or 3 days. I think my luteal phase is affected by that. Do you short luteal phases mean you ovulate earlier or later than the average cd 14? I always get ovulation symptoms a few days after my period (gas, slight cramping, twinges) 
is cm watery before it becomes fertile during ovulation? 
What vitamins can I take to increase fertility? I have been ttc for 6 cycles and I'm dying to get my bfp on this one. 

Ugh help meeee! lol


----------



## StretchMarks

YadairaD - not really an answer but here for support! We too are on month 6 of ttc and I had something similarly weird happen to me with OPK testing this month (I don't temp so I have no clue what happened). Hope we get our BFP's soon!!


----------



## cutieq

YadairaD, this isn't a medically proven answer but when my cycles were 30-31 days, I would O between CD6-19. If you aren't temping, I would look into it. It will ease your questions about when you O.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Ladies, please help. I am totally confused. I feel pretty expert-level at using OPKs and every month it has been simple: I start testing after my period is completely gone, and get definite negatives until about day 10, then 1-2 light but still negatives, then 1-2 days of dark positives, then O is confirmed by temps and clearly -OPK a day or two after the +OPK.
> 
> Well, this is how it went this month:
> 12/22 evening - just about positive.
> 12/23 evening - positive
> 12/24 morning and evening - positive
> 12/25 morning and evening - positive
> 12/26 morning and evening - fading away, aka negative.
> 12/27 (today) morning - clear, dark POSITIVE. w...t...f?
> 
> My temp pattern suggests I Oed Thurs. night or yesterday. It dipped 0.3F yesterday then rose 0.45 F today Can anyone explain? Or is my body just a mess?

This can be quite normal actually. Ive done LOTS of research on it and apparently this is why they tell us POAS addicts to stop testing after O is confirmed. I read it can take days after O before the test goes back to negative. It all depends on how quickly your body filters it out that cycle, u know? Some months, like this one, my opk goes back to neg but a few cycles back I had positives all the way until 10dpo with a clear temp shift! I was like WTF!!! and thats when I found all this info. But at this point, id BD until you get those c/hs but id say O is probably today because the only other option would be that your body geared up to O but then didn't and now is Oing. Do u have any fertile cm? Since ur rise wasn't higher than most of the other temps and it went back down, id say ur just experiencing "delayed oed" by a couple of days.... OR your LH was just high enough for the test to read again. The test just picks up on when LH surges because that what triggers O but we can have surges of LH before and after O. Our bodies are too confusing! I hope this helped some. In short, dont let this alarm you but def still BD to be safe. I'm willing to bet that ull see a nice rise tomorrow to truly confirm O, IF I'm right and ur oing today. Good luck hun!

I see ur usually O day is CD13-14 so that makes me think even more so that ur body just tried oing earlier. I guess we'll see. At least u BDed this a.m so ur completely covered either way :)


----------



## StretchMarks

CutieQ your avatar made me lol!


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> I'm starting to think that I ovulate earlier than I believe.
> My cycles are about 31 days long but my periods only last 2 or 3 days. I think my luteal phase is affected by that. Do you short luteal phases mean you ovulate earlier or later than the average cd 14? I always get ovulation symptoms a few days after my period (gas, slight cramping, twinges)
> is cm watery before it becomes fertile during ovulation?
> What vitamins can I take to increase fertility? I have been ttc for 6 cycles and I'm dying to get my bfp on this one.
> 
> Ugh help meeee! lol

Usually a short LP means ull O later with a longer cycle. And vitamin B-6 works GREAT for many women with their LP. It helped me a yr ago and I know many others who benefitted from it. I'd give it a try :). 
As for your CM, we all have our own *unique* pattern for cm patterns but typically, yes, it'll be watery and then turn to an egg-white texture (similar to semen but not sticky and u can usually stretch it a couple of inches between ur fingers.). 
The length of AF usually doesn't mean anything bad about ur LP unless u have other sign to point to an LP defect as well. This cycle u'll know from ur chart. But the B-6 aren't bad to try either way so id still give them a go. Do u spot alot? Spotting is sometimes a sign of LP defect or in other words, low progesterone but our periods can be super light or super heavy and both can be our PERSONAL normal. Hope this helped! GL and lots of dust!
Also, have u BDed lately? Its very easy to mix up semen with fertile cm. And if it is fertile cm, it can come at random times in ur cycle...again that all depends on the woman, too. We all have a unique pattern for our cycles and thats why CM or opks aren't always the best ways to track O...the only true way to know is with a 3 day temp rise. Going by ur usual cycle length, id start bding every other day (or more if wanted) starting on CD14 and keep BDing until u see a temp rise or positive OPKs and that'll for sure cover you bding wise! Id strongly recommend temping. Its not too late in ur cycle to start. That temp shift will help your sanity SO much because u wont be wondering if O truly passed and it'll greatly up the odds for ur BFP, whether it's this month or next, temping def helps in getting a BFP much, much quicker, as long as there's no fertility issues obv, which I'm sure ur fine and just need to get the right timing down. FX u catch O asap! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp ALMOST stayed the same today :). Now we need at least 2 more days of high temps, THEN that could be a positive sign for me. Let see how this goes...FX! 
I may try testing with a cheapie if my temps still up tomorrow but the frer won't be coming out until Dec 31st... FX FX FX!

:dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX and more :dust: Mary!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you! :) Maybe ill get lucky and this cycle will end much better than the others! I'm going to just keep praying. It's gotta happen one of these times! :)


----------



## mdscpa

FX Mary...... :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes it has to and will happen soon. You have and still help so many ladies on these threads with tcc that I know soon you will be blessed for giving so much :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes it has to and will happen soon. You have and still help so many ladies on these threads with tcc that I know soon you will be blessed for giving so much :hugs:

Thank you :). 

I do loovee helping others with TTC. I figure I have ALL this knowledge from my 21 months of research and I dont want it going to waist! Lol :haha: And I agree with you, I believe the lord will bless me with a little bundle of joy soon . Maybe it took so long so I could help so many others along the way...well now most of my ladies all have BFP's and ill never leave this thread anyway so I think its time for that BFP now...lol :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ugh my nose is soo runny and stuffy all at the same tome and my throat hurts :(. This stinks but ill take it if it means pregnancy :haha:. 

Aiden, DH, and I have a date today to see a movie at a local fun, restaurant/theatre. We're going to see the new Annie. I can see it now when we leave the theatre, "Mom, can we just go adopt a kid tomorrow?" LOL. I'm going to be waiting for that question, for sure. He's getting too big and smart! STOP GROWING FOR AWHILE AIDEN! GEESH! :)


----------



## cutieq

You definitely will be blessed with your own bundle for helping and rooting for so many of us! My mom and I plan to go see Annie soon. I heard it was great.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Enjoy the date, Mary :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies :). Dh and I both LOVE Jamie Foxx, he's hilarious! And we both like the whole Annie story from when we were kids and aiden actually JUST did an "Annie" play at school so it all works out perfect :). Its nice when we find a movie that ALL of us reallyyy wana see. There's SO many good kids movies though but I have a feeling this will be one of my favs . 
Last time we brought aiden to the movies, he did AMAZING! He didn't talk once through the whole movie! I was like WOW! :haha:. I miss the baby days SOOO much (clearly!) but its def fun having a 7yr old as well. As long as you raise them with respect and manors from the very start, you won't have many issues at all :). Some parents at aidens school have NO rules for their children and a majority of the time ive noticed they are always the children that hit, push, tease, etc. Just some advice for the first time mommy's to be! . I know you'll all be great mothers! Its sooo hard not to give into your own child, I even cry after scolding Aiden sometimes (lol) but as they get to the age of 4-5+ yrs, you'll be very, very happy that you held your grounds. I'm randomly saying this because I literally will sit, staring at Aiden for a good 20-30mins everyday and as I watched him play today and heard all the stuff he was saying while he was playing, I thought to myself, "Wow, you have really raised Aiden to be a smart, kind, gentle, caring and respectful little boy. Good job!". Lol. This a.m we had issues, LIKE ALWAYS, with the little boy across the st. He'll invite aiden out to play, then when another little boy a year older comes out, he'll tell Aiden he can't go into his yard. His parents let him do what he wants so they can do what they want, u know? This whole situation is what made me even think to write this lol. I was really just thinking out loud at first but was like hmm, better let them know not to spoil their children TOO much in advance! :rofl:. That little boy really aggravates me though. Its so mean and I raised aiden to be kind to EVERYONE and he is kind to everyone so he's a bit sensitive when other children don't act the same towards him. It makes me sad how mean children can be!

Jess, I know that you already know what I mean... U work with young children so you know exactly what I'm talking about, I'm sure. It breaks my heart how mean some kids are in Aidens school. I grew up in the same area and kids weren't nearly as cruel as they seem to be now. I know teachers in this area are working extra hard on the bullying and such, which is a good thing. 

sry everyone, im bored. Aidens playing an Xbox game (1 player :( lol) and so I felt like writing you all a book :haha:. 

This thread moves quite slow now :-\. Cant wait for querida and the other new ladies to O so there's more chatty-ness in here. :).


----------



## aidensmommy1

I actually feel REALLY good about this month for some odd reason. Ive had those feeling be wrong in the past too many times though but I actually said the words last night, "I need to see if I can take this since I'm pregnant" while I was talking to DH about cold meds lol. It just came out of my mouth while I was talking so I had to quickly edit myself. :haha:. Of course dh said, maybe thats a sign! And then of course I started thinking, hmm maybe it is! Lol. Only 2-4 more days and I bet frer will give me a pretty reliable answer.
Ive had these weird tugging feelings, my bellys rumbling, I cant stop peeing, my bbs are only a little sore as of today and that may be a good sign for me since its starting so late and usually I had sore bbs RIGHT after O. I also had this weird feeling in my vag today...like it felt like AF was here but I cant even fully describe the feeling...it was kinda like a bubbling feeling in there...lol Either all this is all more new weird TWW thing or maybe this is it. I'm so impatient this cycle!!!! I want to know if I conceived in 2014! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

:dust: :happydance: Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Keep that dust coming Dani! :) I am praying that I'm being showered in all the baby dust from all of you right now! FX!


----------



## YadairaD

What kind of cm did you have before you ovulated? after?

I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If already ovulated. I don't usually have that kind of cm this early in my cycle. Me and dh did bd a lot in the last 4 days.


----------



## NurseGinger

Aidensmommy; I am Liking your chart!! High temps after the dip!!!! Fx fx fx!!! 

I didn't have much cm for ovulation this cycle, I used preseed. But after O I had an increasing amount that even showed in my undies. That was something that caught my attention before my bfp.


----------



## A1983

How much preseed do you ladies use? I use it to the number 2 level? 

Also I don't temp as I think it'll get me really stressed-waking different times too-but I use opks and cm AND I get ovulation pains the side im ovulating from every month and this month for e.g. my positive opk smiley was day 13 morning and ovulation pain day 14 morning. We bd'd day 13 night (annoying as I think I have more cm in mornings plus I was planning on bding day 14 morning but early opk made me have to bd that night as I would miss eggy!) Soooo...I don't need to temp really do I?


----------



## cutieq

I use it up to the 1 level. Gets too messy for me after that. If you feel confident that you know when you O, I'd say you don't need to. Temps are really good for helping to confirm that O happened when opks and gut feelings get to be unreliable.


----------



## StretchMarks

Just started using it this cycle. Did the recommended 3 and it was awful! Decreased to 2 and still bad. 1 worked for us! 

Edit: "worked" is relative, since I'm currently in the tww and not very hopeful...


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> What kind of cm did you have before you ovulated? after?
> 
> I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If already ovulated. I don't usually have that kind of cm this early in my cycle. Me and dh did bd a lot in the last 4 days.

I usually get creamy cm after O and thats one sign for me that it has passed BUT its different for us all. It can take a day or so after the EWCM goes away. What CD are you on?


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> How much preseed do you ladies use? I use it to the number 2 level?
> 
> Also I don't temp as I think it'll get me really stressed-waking different times too-but I use opks and cm AND I get ovulation pains the side im ovulating from every month and this month for e.g. my positive opk smiley was day 13 morning and ovulation pain day 14 morning. We bd'd day 13 night (annoying as I think I have more cm in mornings plus I was planning on bding day 14 morning but early opk made me have to bd that night as I would miss eggy!) Soooo...I don't need to temp really do I?

if u dont feel the need to, then I'm sure it'll all work for u either way :). O pains can happen before or after O as well so its just hard to always know FOR SURE what's going on without temping but as long as ur BDing when u have fertile cm and no known fertility issues working against you, I'm sure you'll be good. Some how, for me, my opks and CM didnt work. Before temping, I thought I oed a few days later at the time but I'm sure I was confusing signs since it was in my early days of TTC, u know? So what dpo are you?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also, I agree with Cutie on the pre-seed. Id only use it to the 1 mark as it gets WAY too messy with more, ESP during ur fertile time! One month I made the mistake of using too much on O day and dh couldn't even finish, nor could I because it was "slippery" :haha:. Sorry TMI but I'm sure all of u who have tried the recommended amount know what I mean...LoL

So, my cold just seems to be getting worse. I still had weird sensation in my lower, lower belly today but who knows! I can't wait for the next 3 days to pass so I can test! FX!

On another note, Aiden's, biological father, otherwise known as his sperm donor, gets out of jail tomorrow. I'm freaking out. Aiden doesn't want to see him, and so he's not going to be forced to BUT if I'm brought to court for visitation, what can I do?! Ugh. His dad hasn't been in his life for all but 8-9 months in total out of 7yrs now so I'm hoping he acts the same as always and just simply doesn't care, as bad as that may sound but ud all feel the same way in these circumstances, for sure. It used to all make me feel so bad for Aiden to think about his dad not being there for him but now Alden doesn't even refer to him as his father. He now calls him by name when talking about him and says he doesn't want to see him, ALL 100% his choice. He's getting too smart and noticing way more than people realize. But yea, Aiden tells his friends, teacher, and anyone else who asks that my DH is his dad and my dh is MORE than happy to be that role in his life, no matter what the future brings for us. We're going to try and get DH on his birth certificate wo he can adopt him because right now the father isn't listed so its unknown. I'm basically waiting to see if his sperm donor has grown up and is going to take me to court or if I'll just have to go sign papers to do it. Sry I'm rambling. I'm just so nervous because idk what to expect AT ALL. He hasn't tried calling or writing his son once in the yr that he's been in there and he knows our number and my parents address but i know him and I'm dreading the moment he shows up at the door to pretend he's a good dad. I'm mostly just dreading it for Aiden. He LOVES going to his grams but because she's picking his dad up and his dad will know where she lives now, he doesn't want to go there because he keeps saying over and over "i just don't want to see him.." and when i ask why he says because he's mad at him and he always leaves... I'm sure Aiden is horrified of him trying to get close to him again and then moving away or going to jail. He finally feels completely secure in that aspect with my DH and this was all a struggle for him at first. I guess i don't want to see him be put through it all again :-\. I'm praying everything with that works out as best as possible. There, i had to get that off my chest!


----------



## Querida87

Mary, I totally get that. The father of my children used to call once in a blue moon after he moved back to Mexico to avoid the $15k+ he owes me in child support. But when he called, he only wanted to know if I was working, how much i made, if i was seeing anyone and did he live with me. At the very end of the conversation he would say he didn't have time to talk to the kids because he was paying by the minute for the call, and couldn't send any money bc he was in Mexico and broke. He was an idiot and the boys don't miss him in the least. They tell everyone that Lalo is their stepdad.

I'm a little confused by the last couple days. For the past four days, I stopped bleeding in the pm and didn't start back up until after I had been up and moving around. Yesterday it was light, and only in the middle portion of the day, and the same thing happened today. If the bleeding had been throughout the day, it would have been a light day, but the amount that showed up during the few hours of bleed was what would normally accumulate after a whole day of spotting. So do I count yesterday and today as light days or spotting days?? I vaginally temp (although I've been rather sleep deprived through the holiday) and have preseed and am expecting my opk's and hpt's tomorrow.


----------



## laurac1988

Aidensmummy can I ask a favour? Please don't refer to deadbeat dads as sperm donors. Sperm donors are selfless men who give a gift. Deadbeat dads are just deadbeat dads. I get where you were coming from and I understand what you mean, but I just find using the term "sperm donor" towards someone who is just a shockingly bad dad is a little insulting to the men who give the gift of life with no involvement. Don't mean to offend and just my two cents. Deadbeat dads are just deadbeat dads. 

Got AF by the way. No christmas BFP for me


----------



## mdscpa

Nice temp rise Mary.... Are you gonna try an IC today? 

FX for a :bfp:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary, I'm nervous with you but pray he just stays away and doesn't bother the bit of peace you have been able to find over the last few months. Your DH is the only father Aiden needs, this guy just needs to get a move on!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo! Mary your temp looks great!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ooh Mary FX I hope your good looking temps bring a good looking BFP :dust:

I hope Aiden's dad does not come to bother you. Nothing about your post sounds harsh when you say you don't want him in Aiden's life. I completely understand why you would say so and would want to protect your son :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Aidensmummy can I ask a favour? Please don't refer to deadbeat dads as sperm donors. Sperm donors are selfless men who give a gift. Deadbeat dads are just deadbeat dads. I get where you were coming from and I understand what you mean, but I just find using the term "sperm donor" towards someone who is just a shockingly bad dad is a little insulting to the men who give the gift of life with no involvement. Don't mean to offend and just my two cents. Deadbeat dads are just deadbeat dads.
> 
> Got AF by the way. No christmas BFP for me

I'm sorry I offended you but he's NOT a dad. He IS a sperm donor. Thats it. I'm so thankful for it so dont take what I said wrong. He gave me the best gift of my life so far, his sperm, which made Aiden. I should have just said sperm donor instead of deadbeat dad because that's ALL he is. He's not his "Dad". My whole family has called him my sperm donor since we all fell in love with Aiden the day he was born. There's plenty of guys out there, just like aidens biological father who donate their sperm JUST for money and thats exactly why My ex wanted a child...income tax money, as dumb as that may sound, its very true. A kid costs alot more than what ull get at taxes! LOL. My ex husband is actually a sperm donor and he doesn't take care of the 3 children he made during actual "sexual encounterers". He said he needed the money from donating his sperm "to pay for his car." Alls I'm saying is there are all kinds of sperm donors out there, good and bad. Yes, their sperm helps women like us at times and thats a good act. The only difference really is that I met the face behind my sperm donor, which many women dont get to. I know u know ur donor but we all have different situations and views.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, its funny cuz aidens dad and I only dated for 3 months, then I saw how immature he was and he moved to FL and same thing, he comes around for 4 months and I TRY giving him a chance in my sons life but alls he thinks about is claiming him on taxes! SMH.

So far, no knock on the door :)


----------



## mdscpa

I hope your sperm donor won't bother you in any way anymore... He's good not being there so he should continue.... 

My DH's father left them when he was just 8 yrs old (6 children). He went to US and never returned back.... Now DH considers him dead...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, that's so sad. I'm sure Alden would be telling people his dad died when he was a baby IF he didn't have Nahum (DH) as his "Dad". But if it weren't for these men, u wouldn't have DH and I wouldn't have Aiden. Even tho they're low, they certainly gave us both a gift! (or two gifts in ur case with the baby coming!!) :)

I think I'm guna try a wondfo this evening. I was SHOCKED when I saw my temp this a.m! FX it keeps it up!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Mary, I totally get that. The father of my children used to call once in a blue moon after he moved back to Mexico to avoid the $15k+ he owes me in child support. But when he called, he only wanted to know if I was working, how much i made, if i was seeing anyone and did he live with me. At the very end of the conversation he would say he didn't have time to talk to the kids because he was paying by the minute for the call, and couldn't send any money bc he was in Mexico and broke. He was an idiot and the boys don't miss him in the least. They tell everyone that Lalo is their stepdad.
> 
> I'm a little confused by the last couple days. For the past four days, I stopped bleeding in the pm and didn't start back up until after I had been up and moving around. Yesterday it was light, and only in the middle portion of the day, and the same thing happened today. If the bleeding had been throughout the day, it would have been a light day, but the amount that showed up during the few hours of bleed was what would normally accumulate after a whole day of spotting. So do I count yesterday and today as light days or spotting days?? I vaginally temp (although I've been rather sleep deprived through the holiday) and have preseed and am expecting my opk's and hpt's tomorrow.

Id say to mark it as spotting if its just about as light as if u were spotting. I usually have 2-3 days of spotting/light bleeding at the very end of AF. I think its quite normal


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This is a message to Mary's temps and uterus:
Temps you are hereby commanded to stay up and uterus you are hereby commanded to allow the fertilized eggy to implant and grow for 9 months! No arguments

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Don't worry Mary I have your back :D


----------



## mdscpa

Yeah, he is still thankful (me as well) because without him DH won't be here either.... But as a father :nope: Got my eyes popped out when i read Nahum..... That's my DH's youngest brother... All their names came from the Bible (their dad is a pastor still is today) except from the youngest.... 

Oh, i'm so impatiently waiting for your test :haha: Next time i'm on TWW again i'll definitely do what you do... EARLY TEST!!!! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela probably missed to command your tube because it already opened itself... :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Ya hear that Mary's uterus and temps?! That's an order!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Yeah, he is still thankful (me as well) because without him DH won't be here either.... But as a father :nope: Got my eyes popped out when i read Nahum..... That's my DH's youngest brother... All their names came from the Bible (their dad is a pastor still is today) except from the youngest....
> 
> Oh, i'm so impatiently waiting for your test :haha: Next time i'm on TWW again i'll definitely do what you do... EARLY TEST!!!! :haha:

Both Nahum and I were named after the bible as well :). I had never known anyone named Nahum before I met him, nor have I met anyone who had heard his name, other than in the bible. He thinks it's pretty cool that ur related to a Nahum :haha:. Its def a unique, very uncommon name these days. If we have a boy, our babies name will be Nahum as well :).


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> This is a message to Mary's temps and uterus:
> Temps you are hereby commanded to stay up and uterus you are hereby commanded to allow the fertilized eggy to implant and grow for 9 months! No arguments
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Don't worry Mary I have your back :D

hahaha :haha: Your the best! This just brought the biggest smile to my face! :). 
YOU BETTER LISTEN TO HER, UTERUS & TEMPS....OR ELSE!! hehe


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Pamela probably missed to command your tube because it already opened itself... :dance:

haha! I sure hope so! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my DH's & siblings' names...

1. Jireh
2. Zephaniah
3. Micah - my DH's name (man in the bible) but commonly used by women in real life..
4. Hannah
5. Nahum
6. Charis (not in the bible)

What's common? They all have "H" in their names. :haha: I think they took it from the bible not because their dad is a pastor but because their mom's father (grandad) was named Abraham...


----------



## aidensmommy1

You ladies are amazing! :). We couldn't have thought of a better name for our thread. I love knowing that you all will be here, supporting me as long as it takes. I still think about how close to you all I've become over the past yr or so since I started on BnB. I never imagined that id gain an online support system like I have. You ladies are truly more like "distant family" that i talk to daily :). Love you all! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Here's my DH's & siblings' names...
> 
> 1. Jireh
> 2. Zephaniah
> 3. Micah - my DH's name (man in the bible) but commonly used by women in real life..
> 4. Hannah
> 5. Nahum
> 6. Charis (not in the bible)
> 
> What's common? They all have "H" in their names. :haha: I think they took it from the bible not because their dad is a pastor but because their mom's father (grandad) was named Abraham...

I love all those names. I'm big on biblical names....partly because of they're meaning and partly because of how unique many biblical names are. His parents did a great job naming all those baby's! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aidens name is not out of the bible but I loved the meaning of it. Aiden means "fighter" and I believe he will be a fighter, in a GOOD way, in many different ways throughout his life. I feel so old having a 7yr old! I pray Aiden has a sibling before he hits 9! I want them to be able to enjoy each other. My sis is so much older than me that she got married and moved out when I was 7 and I dont want that to happen. My sister and I aren't very close, at all. Plus I want a baby NOW! :haha: FX FX FX!!


----------



## TTC74

Hi Ladies, 

I hope everyone had happy holidays. 

AFM, my cycle reset to CD1 on xmas day. Given that I was either annovulatory last month (for the first time that I've ever seen) or I had progesterone issues, I'm grateful for the fresh start. FX for a better cycle for the new year.


----------



## mdscpa

Praying you'll have a baby before aiden turn's 8 :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry TTC74 for :af: but still a fresh start in new year could lead you to your new year :bfp: FX

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry af got you TTC74 :nope: I hope this cycle is a BFP one :dust:

Yes Mary, your body better listen to me because I'm quite snappy lately and your body does not want that :rofl:
We love you too and will be here regardless of how long it takes, my prediction is that it won't be long though :dust:


----------



## starryjune

Usually my body runs like clockwork... 28-29 day cycles, O on day 13 or 14. Temps form the triapsic pattern then drop off a day or two before AF. Well, the end of my last cycle and this cycle, all of that went out the window. You can see my chart in my signature...

My temps stayed high during my period, then dropped off, rose a bit and dropped again, up and down and up and down. And they dropped dramatically yesterday plus I had cramps down by my right ovary, so I assumed I ovulated (CD14) - BUT... barely any rise today (usually it's big) plus OPK is still showing a pretty distinct line - almost positive but not quite. AND the weirdest thing: I always have NO trace of a line until day 10 or so, then a gradual almost +, then two days of clear +, O day no trace of a line. This cycle? Days of near-positive, 2 days positive OPK (CD10 and 11), then negative for one day (CD12) and a temp drop. Then temp jumped up on day 13 so I thought I Oed but kept testing because I have tons of cheap Wondfos and wanted to see no line per usual once I've Oed, and OPK was a clear + again!! It went back to negative although the line is STILL clearly there, just too faint to be positive.

Any ideas on this would really help ease my mind. I know I need to hope for a big rise in bbt tomorrow, but I am reading up on this and it sounds like my body kept gearing up to ovulate but wasn't able to :(. Then in other cases I could have released two eggs. I am totally confused and disappointed that it is looking more like I'm out this month :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone had happy holidays.
> 
> AFM, my cycle reset to CD1 on xmas day. Given that I was either annovulatory last month (for the first time that I've ever seen) or I had progesterone issues, I'm grateful for the fresh start. FX for a better cycle for the new year.

I bet it was just annov. and that your progesterone is just fine :). I had a weird cycle 4 cycles back and even tho FF gave me ch's, I dont think I truly oed and im usually quite regular. My fingers are crossed for your fresh start! :)


----------



## mdscpa

I'd assume you're still gearing up to O... Just continue with the :sex: and we'll find out soon if you O'ed once your temp shifted and stayed up.....Ovulation happens on different CD as long as FF didn't confirm you O you have to keep on BD'ing. 

Regarding OPKs, some women do get barely positive and O or some get definite positive but don't O... Generally, OPKs tell you O is about to happen but only temping will confirm it so keep temping and don't stress much (easy to say but i know it's hard) coz stress can delay O.... 

FX you catch that egg hun....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Usually my body runs like clockwork... 28-29 day cycles, O on day 13 or 14. Temps form the triapsic pattern then drop off a day or two before AF. Well, the end of my last cycle and this cycle, all of that went out the window. You can see my chart in my signature...
> 
> My temps stayed high during my period, then dropped off, rose a bit and dropped again, up and down and up and down. And they dropped dramatically yesterday plus I had cramps down by my right ovary, so I assumed I ovulated (CD14) - BUT... barely any rise today (usually it's big) plus OPK is still showing a pretty distinct line - almost positive but not quite. AND the weirdest thing: I always have NO trace of a line until day 10 or so, then a gradual almost +, then two days of clear +, O day no trace of a line. This cycle? Days of near-positive, 2 days positive OPK (CD10 and 11), then negative for one day (CD12) and a temp drop. Then temp jumped up on day 13 so I thought I Oed but kept testing because I have tons of cheap Wondfos and wanted to see no line per usual once I've Oed, and OPK was a clear + again!! It went back to negative although the line is STILL clearly there, just too faint to be positive.
> 
> Any ideas on this would really help ease my mind. I know I need to hope for a big rise in bbt tomorrow, but I am reading up on this and it sounds like my body kept gearing up to ovulate but wasn't able to :(. Then in other cases I could have released two eggs. I am totally confused and disappointed that it is looking more like I'm out this month :(

its sounding alot like delayed O. I bet you'll see O shortly. I used to O on CD11/12 but now ive been oing on day 13-15 and I was VERY regular before that. I bet thats all what's going on so just keep up the BDing and I bet ull be in the TWW in the next day or two. Also, its common for it to take 24-48hrs for ur progesterone to build up enough for a temp rise, even if it usually builds up quickly for u, our cycles can differ from time to time. I'm crossing my fingers for a big rise tomorrow for u! Hopefully the O time change this cycle will bring on ur BFP. FX! :) But as Daphne (mdscpa) said, opks can only help predict O. You'll only know O has passed once u see that 3 day temp rise. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Usually my body runs like clockwork... 28-29 day cycles, O on day 13 or 14. Temps form the triapsic pattern then drop off a day or two before AF. Well, the end of my last cycle and this cycle, all of that went out the window. You can see my chart in my signature...
> 
> My temps stayed high during my period, then dropped off, rose a bit and dropped again, up and down and up and down. And they dropped dramatically yesterday plus I had cramps down by my right ovary, so I assumed I ovulated (CD14) - BUT... barely any rise today (usually it's big) plus OPK is still showing a pretty distinct line - almost positive but not quite. AND the weirdest thing: I always have NO trace of a line until day 10 or so, then a gradual almost +, then two days of clear +, O day no trace of a line. This cycle? Days of near-positive, 2 days positive OPK (CD10 and 11), then negative for one day (CD12) and a temp drop. Then temp jumped up on day 13 so I thought I Oed but kept testing because I have tons of cheap Wondfos and wanted to see no line per usual once I've Oed, and OPK was a clear + again!! It went back to negative although the line is STILL clearly there, just too faint to be positive.
> 
> Any ideas on this would really help ease my mind. I know I need to hope for a big rise in bbt tomorrow, but I am reading up on this and it sounds like my body kept gearing up to ovulate but wasn't able to :(. Then in other cases I could have released two eggs. I am totally confused and disappointed that it is looking more like I'm out this month :(
> 
> its sounding alot like delayed O. I bet you'll see O shortly. I used to O on CD11/12 but now ive been oing on day 13-15 and I was VERY regular before that. I bet thats all what's going on so just keep up the BDing and I bet ull be in the TWW in the next day or two. Also, its common for it to take 24-48hrs for ur progesterone to build up enough for a temp rise, even if it usually builds up quickly for u, our cycles can differ from time to time. I'm crossing my fingers for a big rise tomorrow for u! Hopefully the O time change this cycle will bring on ur BFP. FX! :) But as Daphne (mdscpa) said, opks can only help predict O. You'll only know O has passed once u see that 3 day temp rise. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Unfortunately we haven't BDed since Sat. late morning, and won't have a chance to until tonight. I think we missed the window :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Usually my body runs like clockwork... 28-29 day cycles, O on day 13 or 14. Temps form the triapsic pattern then drop off a day or two before AF. Well, the end of my last cycle and this cycle, all of that went out the window. You can see my chart in my signature...
> 
> My temps stayed high during my period, then dropped off, rose a bit and dropped again, up and down and up and down. And they dropped dramatically yesterday plus I had cramps down by my right ovary, so I assumed I ovulated (CD14) - BUT... barely any rise today (usually it's big) plus OPK is still showing a pretty distinct line - almost positive but not quite. AND the weirdest thing: I always have NO trace of a line until day 10 or so, then a gradual almost +, then two days of clear +, O day no trace of a line. This cycle? Days of near-positive, 2 days positive OPK (CD10 and 11), then negative for one day (CD12) and a temp drop. Then temp jumped up on day 13 so I thought I Oed but kept testing because I have tons of cheap Wondfos and wanted to see no line per usual once I've Oed, and OPK was a clear + again!! It went back to negative although the line is STILL clearly there, just too faint to be positive.
> 
> Any ideas on this would really help ease my mind. I know I need to hope for a big rise in bbt tomorrow, but I am reading up on this and it sounds like my body kept gearing up to ovulate but wasn't able to :(. Then in other cases I could have released two eggs. I am totally confused and disappointed that it is looking more like I'm out this month :(
> 
> its sounding alot like delayed O. I bet you'll see O shortly. I used to O on CD11/12 but now ive been oing on day 13-15 and I was VERY regular before that. I bet thats all what's going on so just keep up the BDing and I bet ull be in the TWW in the next day or two. Also, its common for it to take 24-48hrs for ur progesterone to build up enough for a temp rise, even if it usually builds up quickly for u, our cycles can differ from time to time. I'm crossing my fingers for a big rise tomorrow for u! Hopefully the O time change this cycle will bring on ur BFP. FX! :) But as Daphne (mdscpa) said, opks can only help predict O. You'll only know O has passed once u see that 3 day temp rise. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately we haven't BDed since Sat. late morning, and won't have a chance to until tonight. I think we missed the window :(Click to expand...

I think BDing tonight will be perfect timing, as today is probably O. FX! I see lots of charts with only bding on O day resulting in BFP so ur def not out! Some women will only conceive from BDing the night/day before O BUT that all depends on if ur eggy has a 12hr or 24hr lifespan and also depends on the time when ur ovary actually releases the egg. Say the egg released at 9a.m today, as long as u BD by 9pm, ur still in the time frame. Some sperm get up there as quick as 15 seconds. Do u have good cm today?

Also, bding 2 days before O is actually the best time for bding to result in pregnancy, according to my doc and studies ive read. The 2 days BEFORE o is best for conception, as well as the day of so either way, ur def covered and have good timing if today is indeed O :). Even if yest was O u were def covered as well. Thats why they say "BD every other day" is because as long as u BD the day or two before O, u have great timing. I hope this helps! I didn't know it was best to BD BEFORE O day until my 8th cycle TTC so I wasn't sure if u were aware of that info or not. Anyway, GL again and lots of dust!


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Usually my body runs like clockwork... 28-29 day cycles, O on day 13 or 14. Temps form the triapsic pattern then drop off a day or two before AF. Well, the end of my last cycle and this cycle, all of that went out the window. You can see my chart in my signature...
> 
> My temps stayed high during my period, then dropped off, rose a bit and dropped again, up and down and up and down. And they dropped dramatically yesterday plus I had cramps down by my right ovary, so I assumed I ovulated (CD14) - BUT... barely any rise today (usually it's big) plus OPK is still showing a pretty distinct line - almost positive but not quite. AND the weirdest thing: I always have NO trace of a line until day 10 or so, then a gradual almost +, then two days of clear +, O day no trace of a line. This cycle? Days of near-positive, 2 days positive OPK (CD10 and 11), then negative for one day (CD12) and a temp drop. Then temp jumped up on day 13 so I thought I Oed but kept testing because I have tons of cheap Wondfos and wanted to see no line per usual once I've Oed, and OPK was a clear + again!! It went back to negative although the line is STILL clearly there, just too faint to be positive.
> 
> Any ideas on this would really help ease my mind. I know I need to hope for a big rise in bbt tomorrow, but I am reading up on this and it sounds like my body kept gearing up to ovulate but wasn't able to :(. Then in other cases I could have released two eggs. I am totally confused and disappointed that it is looking more like I'm out this month :(
> 
> its sounding alot like delayed O. I bet you'll see O shortly. I used to O on CD11/12 but now ive been oing on day 13-15 and I was VERY regular before that. I bet thats all what's going on so just keep up the BDing and I bet ull be in the TWW in the next day or two. Also, its common for it to take 24-48hrs for ur progesterone to build up enough for a temp rise, even if it usually builds up quickly for u, our cycles can differ from time to time. I'm crossing my fingers for a big rise tomorrow for u! Hopefully the O time change this cycle will bring on ur BFP. FX! :) But as Daphne (mdscpa) said, opks can only help predict O. You'll only know O has passed once u see that 3 day temp rise. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately we haven't BDed since Sat. late morning, and won't have a chance to until tonight. I think we missed the window :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think BDing tonight will be perfect timing, as today is probably O. FX! I see lots of charts with only bding on O day resulting in BFP so ur def not out! Some women will only conceive from BDing the night/day before O BUT that all depends on if ur eggy has a 12hr or 24hr lifespan and also depends on the time when ur ovary actually releases the egg. Say the egg released at 9a.m today, as long as u BD by 9pm, ur still in the time frame. Some sperm get up there as quick as 15 seconds. Do u have good cm today?
> 
> Also, bding 2 days before O is actually the best time for bding to result in pregnancy, according to my doc and studies ive read. The 2 days BEFORE o is best for conception, as well as the day of so either way, ur def covered and have good timing if today is indeed O :). Even if yest was O u were def covered as well. Thats why they say "BD every other day" is because as long as u BD the day or two before O, u have great timing. I hope this helps! I didn't know it was best to BD BEFORE O day until my 8th cycle TTC so I wasn't sure if u were aware of that info or not. Anyway, GL again and lots of dust!Click to expand...

Just checked and my CM is lotion-like today, so I am pretty sure I already Oed - Sat. night/Sunday morning my guess. I will know more with the next few days' temps, but we will BD after work tonight, then every other day as much as we can rest of this cycle! We just have to hope one swimmer got in there and that I did indeed ovulate. When I brought my charts (FF printouts) to my ob-gyn, she said I definitely ovulate, so hopefully this month is just wonky and the LH is more abundant for no negative reason...


----------



## NurseGinger

Aidensmommy!! Your temps! Ahhhh please stayyyyyy upppppppp


----------



## Querida87

June - I don't remember if you ever told me, how do you temp? As a mouth breather, I was always worried about my temps, but ever since I started vaginally temping, I'm so much more confident in the accuracy. If you check my chart, you'll notice that my temps stayed up until a few days into my period, so you're not alone in your confusion. 

Added to that, I am so bloated it's ridiculous, and the nausea in the mornings is horrible. I never used to have problems with nausea while being neither pregnant nor sick.. I also keep having these weird shooting pains in my bb's from the nips inward. And these last few days I'm always hungry and eating everything under the sun. I think the hunger might be related to the vitamin B complex, as the color of my urine is.. Idk. I just wish my opk's had shown up today like Amazon said they would..


----------



## lovexpinkxo

Hope it's okay if I jump in!!! This is my first post on these kind of sites( Not even Sure if i'm posting in the right place lol ) Well I'm currently on cycle day 20 and 2dpo. This is (hopefully) my first pregnancy! This is also our first month trying. The BF and I did the BD every night from Dec.23rd- 27th. I ovulated 12/27. I've been trying not to let these "symptoms&signs" distract me too much. I plan on taking my first test on January 7th( 3 days before expected AF). I'm so anxious!!! Wishing the best of luck to everybody trying <3


----------



## Querida87

lovexpinkxo said:


> Hope it's okay if I jump in!!! This is my first post on these kind of sites( Not even Sure if i'm posting in the right place lol ) Well I'm currently on cycle day 20 and 2dpo. This is (hopefully) my first pregnancy! This is also our first month trying. The BF and I did the BD every night from Dec.23rd- 27th. I ovulated 12/27. I've been trying not to let these "symptoms&signs" distract me too much. I plan on taking my first test on January 7th( 3 days before expected AF). I'm so anxious!!! Wishing the best of luck to everybody trying <3

Welcome and good luck!! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

lovexpinkxo said:


> Hope it's okay if I jump in!!! This is my first post on these kind of sites( Not even Sure if i'm posting in the right place lol ) Well I'm currently on cycle day 20 and 2dpo. This is (hopefully) my first pregnancy! This is also our first month trying. The BF and I did the BD every night from Dec.23rd- 27th. I ovulated 12/27. I've been trying not to let these "symptoms&signs" distract me too much. I plan on taking my first test on January 7th( 3 days before expected AF). I'm so anxious!!! Wishing the best of luck to everybody trying <3

Welcome hun.... Praying you get to have your new year :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

lovexpinkxo said:


> Hope it's okay if I jump in!!! This is my first post on these kind of sites( Not even Sure if i'm posting in the right place lol ) Well I'm currently on cycle day 20 and 2dpo. This is (hopefully) my first pregnancy! This is also our first month trying. The BF and I did the BD every night from Dec.23rd- 27th. I ovulated 12/27. I've been trying not to let these "symptoms&signs" distract me too much. I plan on taking my first test on January 7th( 3 days before expected AF). I'm so anxious!!! Wishing the best of luck to everybody trying <3

Welcome and good luck. Tons of :dust: and fingers tightly crossed for your BFP to ring in the new year!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So I've been a little bit crappy and snappy at DH.... do you all think this apology card will do the trick? :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/71qYWKV.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

:haha:, that's funny wunna :). 

So, my temp dipped a little today, still up pretty high though so I guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow for FRER to come out. FX my temp rises back up or at least stays steady where it is! FX FX FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Usually my body runs like clockwork... 28-29 day cycles, O on day 13 or 14. Temps form the triapsic pattern then drop off a day or two before AF. Well, the end of my last cycle and this cycle, all of that went out the window. You can see my chart in my signature...
> 
> My temps stayed high during my period, then dropped off, rose a bit and dropped again, up and down and up and down. And they dropped dramatically yesterday plus I had cramps down by my right ovary, so I assumed I ovulated (CD14) - BUT... barely any rise today (usually it's big) plus OPK is still showing a pretty distinct line - almost positive but not quite. AND the weirdest thing: I always have NO trace of a line until day 10 or so, then a gradual almost +, then two days of clear +, O day no trace of a line. This cycle? Days of near-positive, 2 days positive OPK (CD10 and 11), then negative for one day (CD12) and a temp drop. Then temp jumped up on day 13 so I thought I Oed but kept testing because I have tons of cheap Wondfos and wanted to see no line per usual once I've Oed, and OPK was a clear + again!! It went back to negative although the line is STILL clearly there, just too faint to be positive.
> 
> Any ideas on this would really help ease my mind. I know I need to hope for a big rise in bbt tomorrow, but I am reading up on this and it sounds like my body kept gearing up to ovulate but wasn't able to :(. Then in other cases I could have released two eggs. I am totally confused and disappointed that it is looking more like I'm out this month :(
> 
> its sounding alot like delayed O. I bet you'll see O shortly. I used to O on CD11/12 but now ive been oing on day 13-15 and I was VERY regular before that. I bet thats all what's going on so just keep up the BDing and I bet ull be in the TWW in the next day or two. Also, its common for it to take 24-48hrs for ur progesterone to build up enough for a temp rise, even if it usually builds up quickly for u, our cycles can differ from time to time. I'm crossing my fingers for a big rise tomorrow for u! Hopefully the O time change this cycle will bring on ur BFP. FX! :) But as Daphne (mdscpa) said, opks can only help predict O. You'll only know O has passed once u see that 3 day temp rise. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately we haven't BDed since Sat. late morning, and won't have a chance to until tonight. I think we missed the window :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think BDing tonight will be perfect timing, as today is probably O. FX! I see lots of charts with only bding on O day resulting in BFP so ur def not out! Some women will only conceive from BDing the night/day before O BUT that all depends on if ur eggy has a 12hr or 24hr lifespan and also depends on the time when ur ovary actually releases the egg. Say the egg released at 9a.m today, as long as u BD by 9pm, ur still in the time frame. Some sperm get up there as quick as 15 seconds. Do u have good cm today?
> 
> Also, bding 2 days before O is actually the best time for bding to result in pregnancy, according to my doc and studies ive read. The 2 days BEFORE o is best for conception, as well as the day of so either way, ur def covered and have good timing if today is indeed O :). Even if yest was O u were def covered as well. Thats why they say "BD every other day" is because as long as u BD the day or two before O, u have great timing. I hope this helps! I didn't know it was best to BD BEFORE O day until my 8th cycle TTC so I wasn't sure if u were aware of that info or not. Anyway, GL again and lots of dust!Click to expand...
> 
> Just checked and my CM is lotion-like today, so I am pretty sure I already Oed - Sat. night/Sunday morning my guess. I will know more with the next few days' temps, but we will BD after work tonight, then every other day as much as we can rest of this cycle! We just have to hope one swimmer got in there and that I did indeed ovulate. When I brought my charts (FF printouts) to my ob-gyn, she said I definitely ovulate, so hopefully this month is just wonky and the LH is more abundant for no negative reason...Click to expand...

Ur doc is def right, it looks as though you O pretty much every cycle. U may have just had one off one. Like I said earlier, I think ur levels will all be back to normal this cycle. It may have been a tiny adjustment that ur body needed for ur BFP this cycle. FX! I always try and look at things in a good way so a messy/waxky cycle, randomly, in my eyes could actually turn out to be a good thing . FX! :) :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> :haha:, that's funny wunna :).
> 
> So, my temp dipped a little today, still up pretty high though so I guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow for FRER to come out. FX my temp rises back up or at least stays steady where it is! FX FX FX!!

Praying it does as we hoped for....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I keep almost vomiting in my mouth this a.m...it almost comes up but I hold it back. Its probably from all my congestion and bad headache. 
Also, I did wake 40mins early, no adjustment tho, as usual for me....my doggy kept feeling the need to get in and out of bed, waking me a few times through the night..Dh was sooo mad..lol. I was only mad temping wise and am hoping ill wake up tomorrow with a higher temp, and not much lower.


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> I keep almost vomiting in my mouth this a.m...it almost comes up but I hold it back. Its probably from all my congestion and bad headache.
> Also, I did wake 40mins early, no adjustment tho, as usual for me....my doggy kept feeling the need to get in and out of bed, waking me a few times through the night..Dh was sooo mad..lol. I was only mad temping wise and am hoping ill wake up tomorrow with a higher temp, and not much lower.

Well, if you temped 40 mins early, that could be the reason for the small temp dip. FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Mary the wait for the test is killing me :haha: I soooooo hope this is your BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank :) This waiting is killing me too, esp with this flu or w.e it is as well. I feel so icky. Tomorrows pretty much a make it or break it day....if my temp goes/stays up, thats a good sign for me & if it drops more, it'll most likely keep dropping. I'm worried thats what today meant. I know the temp time could have affected it but I'm sure it wasn't by much. We'll see what tomorrow brings....fx!


----------



## cutieq

Ooooh Mary I'm so hopeful for you!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank :) This waiting is killing me too, esp with this flu or w.e it is as well. I feel so icky. Tomorrows pretty much a make it or break it day....if my temp goes/stays up, thats a good sign for me & if it drops more, it'll most likely keep dropping. I'm worried thats what today meant. I know the temp time could have affected it but I'm sure it wasn't by much. We'll see what tomorrow brings....fx!

Temps stay up or else :growlmad:

Just a quick question... if you adjust your temp due to waking up early does it make a difference to your chart? I really hope this is a BFP chart because to me your temps look great. Come to think of it your temps really do look better than mine did. Mine felt like it was all flat and you guys have nice spikes etc.


----------



## mdscpa

.......


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank :) This waiting is killing me too, esp with this flu or w.e it is as well. I feel so icky. Tomorrows pretty much a make it or break it day....if my temp goes/stays up, thats a good sign for me & if it drops more, it'll most likely keep dropping. I'm worried thats what today meant. I know the temp time could have affected it but I'm sure it wasn't by much. We'll see what tomorrow brings....fx!
> 
> Temps stay up or else :growlmad:
> 
> Just a quick question... if you adjust your temp due to waking up early does it make a difference to your chart? I really hope this is a BFP chart because to me your temps look great. Come to think of it your temps really do look better than mine did. Mine felt like it was all flat and you guys have nice spikes etc.Click to expand...

It makes a difference for some. For me it doesn't make TOO much of difference but temping earlier usually means ur temp will be a little bit lower than if u took ur temp at the normal temp time and vice versa, if I woke an hr late, it would have made my temp seem higher than it really is. I don't adjust my temp when I wake early. I just keep it the same. It may be a tiny bit off but not by much. Did I answer that well? :)
I hope and pray it goes back up tomorrow or at least stays where it is with a start of high, flat temps...:)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm very shocked at how good my chart looks. I never thought I'd have a chart look like this unless I get a BFP or if I was on clomid or something. I know I'm going to be down if AF shows this cycle but I have sooo much faith and no it'll be soon. Ill be praying until it happens


----------



## NurseGinger

Oh Mary!!! (I'm going to say that's your name since I see Everyone saying that and your responding lmao) the temps look good, fxfxfx. I check every AM when I get up!! Love it.


----------



## starryjune

I think I failed to ovulate for the first time since TTC in May. Can you please interpret my chart, keeping in mind that today's temp was adjusted using the online whenmybaby tool... I usually wake up at 6:15 but this morning it was 3:45 and I temped then and it was only 97.0. I am thinking my body tried with all its might but did not ovulate. It's always been so clear that it happens day 13 or 14 :(


----------



## Nilly1991

First ever post (not even sure I'm doing this right)...

This is my second shot at TTC.
Diagnosed at 21 years old with PCOS with my first partner and after us TTC for 18 months our relationship came to and end.

I am however a firm believer in 'everything happens for a reason' as the break up lead me to my very first childhood sweetheart (who I have known for 7 years) and we soon became an item and I couldn't be happier. It really was completely unexpected and the first 5 months have been a whirlwind romance (cheesy I know) leading us to have enjoyed our first holiday together and we now live in our own little 1 bed love nest.

After not having a period on my own since March 2012 unexpectedly I had a period in September 2014 and decided that the best idea was for me to take Microgynon 30 for 3 months as me and my partner weren't sure exactly how to take it. My partner was fully aware of my situation around not having periods and not ovulating etc so when a period was sprung upon us we werent entirely sure what to do about it.

We decided to finish up the 3 months of Microgynon and then stop taking the pill and TTC from there. I was almost certain I would get pregnant in the first month after reading so many good news stories on line but got a BFN today at work, SUCKS!

In my few years of TTC i have had 6 rounds of clomid and 1 round of letrozole with HCG injections and have had a number of months with nicely sized eggs and a good thick lining but am pretty certain that my ex had damaged swimmers which led to these months being wasted :( he was tested and it came back inconclusive however the hospital never sent him for any further testing.

Have booked an appointment with the doctors to be referred as a new couple to the fertility unit to start proceedings again and am hopeful that they will pretty much put me straight back onto letrozole or clomid after a few quick tests as the majority of the investigation is complete and the hospital now know whats wrong with me.

I am going to try and start charting my temp. Its seemed impossible with PCOS but some people do say stick with it and there often can be a very small pattern, you just need to go at it long enough to recognise it.

I guess my question is what do you think? Am I going to waste my time?
Months of taking ovulation tests with big smiley faces led to nothing (due to me not producing eggs alone whatsoever, levels are great but theres no egg to actually send on its merry way to meet mr sperm)

Any thoughts would be really appreciated, i was a complete wreck when TTC the first time, i really dont want the stress and deflated feelings to get the better of me and my partner :(


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry i posted in the wrong thread... Prior post edited...:lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, I cannot believe you have not broken out an IC :haha: and yes you answered my question perfectly! I cannot wait for POAS pics from you :dust:

Welcome to the group, Nilly! I'm terribly sorry to read about your PCOS and happy to read about your loving relationship.

I don't think trying is a waste of time as I am a firm believer that if you do not try you won't ever get a BFP. By going to Dr, perhaps clomid and trying you'll at least have a chance.
Looking forward to you sharing your journey with us :hugs:


----------



## Nilly1991

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary, I cannot believe you have not broken out an IC :haha: and yes you answered my question perfectly! I cannot wait for POAS pics from you :dust:
> 
> Welcome to the group, Nilly! I'm terribly sorry to read about your PCOS and happy to read about your loving relationship.
> 
> I don't think trying is a waste of time as I am a firm believer that if you do not try you won't ever get a BFP. By going to Dr, perhaps clomid and trying you'll at least have a chance.
> Looking forward to you sharing your journey with us :hugs:

Sorry (thats my terrible wording) but wasting my time i meant do you think that charting would be worthwhile for me even with PCOS?

Thanks :) x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oops sorry, my terrible porridge brain :haha:

I think you can try it still. I'm not an expert on charting though, I only got to chart half a cycle and got BFP. As far as I know charting will confirm that o took place so your charts might be longer than average but my understanding is that it could confirm o for you. 

Some of the other ladies on the thread are better with temping so they can correct me if I'm wrong.

FX and loads of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome Nilly...... Nice to have new addition here.... I too have PCOS diagnosed since 2012. We were NTNP since 2010 and acctively TTC'ing for 1 year before i got my :bfp:.. I had rounds of clomid back in 2012 to help me ovulate before DH returns for vacation but :bfn:. Last May 2014 i started temping and went to fertility specialist here and did some tests, HSG (normal), SA (normal) however she said that i have a weak ovulation which for me means weak eggs.... She put me on two rounds of clomid with trigger shot, still nother :bfn: and long cycles due to progesterone. Following month i didnt take anything except for metformin another :bfn: September, we decided to to try Fertilaid products for me and my DH and that's when we got our very first :bfp:... I used lots of OPKs....

Please read about Fertilaid... It may help you as well when it comes to ovulation....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Charting will help you see if you are ovulating... Most PCOS women have annovulatory cycle and this can be seen on your chart. So i think this will help you or lessen the worries if you ovulate or not.


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> Charting will help you see if you are ovulating... Most PCOS women have annovulatory cycle and this can be seen on your chart. So i think this will help you or lessen the worries if you ovulate or not.

OOps, just realized this was not for me, nor were any replies. never mind.


----------



## Nilly1991

mdscpa said:


> Welcome Nilly...... Nice to have new addition here.... I too have PCOS diagnosed since 2012. We were NTNP since 2010 and acctively TTC'ing for 1 year before i got my :bfp:.. I had rounds of clomid back in 2012 to help me ovulate before DH returns for vacation but :bfn:. Last May 2014 i started temping and went to fertility specialist here and did some tests, HSG (normal), SA (normal) however she said that i have a weak ovulation which for me means weak eggs.... She put me on two rounds of clomid with trigger shot, still nother :bfn: and long cycles due to progesterone. Following month i didnt take anything except for metformin another :bfn: September, we decided to to try Fertilaid products for me and my DH and that's when we got our very first :bfp:... I used lots of OPKs....
> 
> Please read about Fertilaid... It may help you as well when it comes to ovulation....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

thank you so much for your response mdscpa :)

did you buy your fertilaid online, whats the best website to get it on?
literally willing to try anything whilst waiting for our referral to the fertility specialists

Thnak you x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi June, meant to say that it doesn't look like you o'd yet. Not 100% sure because I can only read charts once the cross hairs are there. 

I'm stuck on my phone at the moment and struggling to go back a few pages to see if you mentioned opks, sorry, did you say you used them? Please forgive me if I'm asking double questions, technologically challenged at the moment.

Maybe you are just going to ovulate a bit later this cycle giving you some time to get enough bd in :)


----------



## mdscpa

DH actually saw those products when he's doing his own research about supplements to help me with my issues.... He bought it online from the company's own website. He saw them on amazon but they don't deliver here. He then decided to buy his supplements as well just to help us both and bought sets of those boosters... 2 months supply for me and him... He bought another set for him in September for 4 months I only continued what was left from my previous supply. He ended up using 1 set since we got our surprise :bfp:. DH said the same thing, let's try anything before going back to the specialist...

Here's the link.

For Women: https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/ttc-boost-bundle.html
For Men: https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/male-fertility.html


----------



## mdscpa

starryjune said:


> I think I failed to ovulate for the first time since TTC in May. Can you please interpret my chart, keeping in mind that today's temp was adjusted using the online whenmybaby tool... I usually wake up at 6:15 but this morning it was 3:45 and I temped then and it was only 97.0. I am thinking my body tried with all its might but did not ovulate. It's always been so clear that it happens day 13 or 14 :(


I still think it's too early to conclude that you failed to ovulate... It's more likely that you are gearing to O..... Like i said before, there are times that your usual O day will change.... So FX you are ovulating now or tomorrow if temp is still low. Failed ovulation is when you :af showed up with no confirmation that you O'ed in your chart.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Nilly, i forgot to mention, OPKs are actually not recommended for women with PCOS it's even stated on the OPK's instructions since it may give you false reading.. Still we gave it a go used CBD Advanced OPKs and local brands as well. Got 3.5 days of flashing smiley before i got my solid face with negative local brand OPK. 24 hours later from solid face i got positive on local brand. 36 hours later from solid face i got my Ovulation Dip (charting) with still positive regular OPK. The following day had a temp rise and a negative OPK.

So if you want to start charting use it with OPKs. For me and some of the ladies here, they work wonders....


----------



## starryjune

I do use OPK which have always been accurate... strangely, I got positives for two days (10 and 11 DPO), a negative on 12DPO, then another positive on 13DPO - the 13DPO+ was the darkest. And I thought I Oed Sat. night into Sun. because I had weird dull cramping on my lower right pelvic/ovary region on Sunday morning til about 11... not sure wtf is up. I'm so, so sad.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Have you used any opks after cd 13. If I am to guess I would say that while your temps aren't confirming o yet it is still to happen.
Maybe the + opks so far showed gearing up but it not happening. That is why they recommend opks to be used with temping because you can catch the surge but not actually o and that leads to confusion.

I truly hope o is just around the corner for you!


----------



## mdscpa

June, LH surge doesn't mean you are ovulating. They say that from + OPK you could O in the next 24-72 hours.... Some women have delay in Ovulation from the mentioned window. So BD'ing until O is confirmed from your chart is best not to missed it.....


----------



## starryjune

I got a definite +OPK on Saturday, it was faded to a negative yet still pink line Sunday when my temp dropped dramatically and I also had mild cramping that morning (right side only). OPK was a very clear negative - barely a trace of a test line - yesterday. My temp rose .2 since the drop on Sunday, but is staying at 97 (though I took it 2.5 hours earlier than usual this morning, so it may have been higher had I gotten a full night's sleep. I guess I just keep temping... MDs said DH and I should BD every other day, which we have been - last Wed, Thurs (cuz we were in the mood), Sat, last night, and we will again on NYE or even tonight if he's wanting to.


----------



## mdscpa

Let's just wait another day or 2 and see what happens to your temp. But I'd still BD tonight just for safe measure.... And if temp is still low tomorrow i'll have another BD :haha: lots of BD'ing till O is confirmed.... But if your temp spike tomorrow you could then be at 1dpo....

Will continue to stalk your chart :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> Let's just wait another day or 2 and see what happens to your temp. But I'd still BD tonight just for safe measure.... And if temp is still low tomorrow i'll have another BD :haha: lots of BD'ing till O is confirmed.... But if your temp spike tomorrow you could then be at 1dpo....
> 
> Will continue to stalk your chart :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

If my temp goes up tomorrow, wouldn't I have Oed the day of the big drop?? Since the temp DID rise ever so slightly since Monday, and I tend to O the day after the +OPK? Plus, my CM has turned from watery to lotion-like (noticed it yesterday - a lot of it up there, didn't really check Sunday).

UPDATE... still lotion-y CM. I realize I need to accept this cycle is a BFN and just try to relax and be patient.


----------



## mdscpa

i got 2 dips the cycle i got pregnant.... So i guess your dip is a sign of your LH surge and O happened after that. Maybe that's the reason why your temp is still low.... FX for a nice high temp tomorrow so you won't be in limbo whether you o'ed already or not yet....


----------



## starryjune

That's the one thing: this cycle's temps and OPK results are SO unusual... could be a good thing. FX so tight for a major temp rise starting tomorrow and confirmed O soon. I'll hope to BD tonight but hubby is stressed about other things and tired, we almost didn't get there last night but thankfully he got a "second wind." LOL


----------



## Querida87

CD 11, no more spotting, and my opk's got here!! Here's on from about 1pm. It's getting there!!

June - I'm sorry about your limbo. I was in limbo almost three months and my temps were so crazy.. I have excepted that it all started with a chemical while my mirena was still in and ended eleven days ago when I finally got a post mirena period. I hope your limbo is much shorter lived and that you get a lovely temp rise tomorrow that stays up. FX

:dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6) (375x500).jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC74

June - I feel for you. I had a wacky cycle last month. My temps stayed pretty flat all month even though OPKs and my fertility monitor both indicated O. FX your temp goes up to pull you out of your limbo.


----------



## TTC74

Querinda - I'm in the same boat as you are! I have 2 kids but DH has none. So, I am TTC #3 for me, #1 for him.


----------



## Querida87

It's so exciting. We are swaying for a girl. I always wanted four, but I want a girl now!! I have two boys, and on their own, they started asking me when am I gonna get pregnant because they want a little sister. This was right about the time of my chemical pregnancy in October. They settled a little after I lost it, But they never knew I had the chemical and don't know that I'm actively trying. My family wouldn't approve as we are not married yet and our financial situation isn't where my mother would like it to be. She doesn't even know that I quit my job upon learning that I had had a chemical.


----------



## TTC74

Querinda - I have 2 girls, but frankly, I wouldn't mind a 3rd! I'll be thrilled no matter what, though. I've been trying since April. Given my age and low ovarian reserve, the fertility specialist is willing to give me some meds to help me get pregnant but I have to drop 20 pounds first. So, I'm working on that now (in addition to continuing to try without meds).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

June I don't want to get your hopes up just hoping to alleviate some of your worries. I did EPO and mucinex my BFP cycle to aid with ewcm and once I raved on here that ewcm was in undies. For the most even in fertile days my cm was lotiony to me and sometimes there was a little ewcm. So even with 'bad luck' in the cm I got my BFP.

Try not to worry too much about cm at this stage. Stress can delay o and easier said than done you need to try to relax a little. I'm keeping my fingers so very tightly crossed for O to come and that all this craziness is self explanitory when you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

I do 3000 mg of EPO until O is confirmed, and I'm taking a vitamin B complex and 2000mg of vitamin C daily (although the ttc benefits of those vitamins are a bonus instead of my main reason for taking them) I had increased cm and a little ewcm last cycle and am hoping to see an improvement this time around with the addition of B vitamin complex.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm with wunnabubba. Stress definitely cause some delay for both O and :af: so try to minimize it hard but doable. Try to busy yourself next thing you know you're on TWW.... At least this means more :sex: :lol:


----------



## starryjune

DH is worn out so I don't think he will be up to BD today, and even if he is, I worry that he will fail to complete as almost happened last night. I also got very little sleep last night so I am crabby as hell... all this on my stupid birthday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah no!!! Not that. I'm wishing you a happy birthday hun! :hugs:

Take a nice bath with bubbles and a half a glass of wine and unwind. Tomorrow things will look up! Xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> DH is worn out so I don't think he will be up to BD today, and even if he is, I worry that he will fail to complete as almost happened last night. I also got very little sleep last night so I am crabby as hell... all this on my stupid birthday.

u still have great timing. Every other day is all thats needed! :) GL!

And I hope ur birthday takes ur mind off of things a bit and you have a good day! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Let's just wait another day or 2 and see what happens to your temp. But I'd still BD tonight just for safe measure.... And if temp is still low tomorrow i'll have another BD :haha: lots of BD'ing till O is confirmed.... But if your temp spike tomorrow you could then be at 1dpo....
> 
> Will continue to stalk your chart :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> If my temp goes up tomorrow, wouldn't I have Oed the day of the big drop?? Since the temp DID rise ever so slightly since Monday, and I tend to O the day after the +OPK? Plus, my CM has turned from watery to lotion-like (noticed it yesterday - a lot of it up there, didn't really check Sunday).
> 
> UPDATE... still lotion-y CM. I realize I need to accept this cycle is a BFN and just try to relax and be patient.Click to expand...

I wouldnt count urself out. U dont need to BD every day. As for O already passing, this is very possible. If u take a look at some of my older charts, I have very slow rise charts some cycles. Its a proven fact that it can take 1-5 days for a GOOD temps rise because it can take time from the progesterone to build up enough to really raise ur temp. This very well could be the case this month. FF will compare other signs and possibly help u pinpoint it, as FF did for me in the past, plus I just knew due to CM changes and sore bbs, etc. Since ur temps been steadily rising, u may just have a slow rise. Id just keep the possibility of later O in mind JUST incase u dont see a BFP or AF when expected and then you'll know better as to which day was really O. Hopefully u get ur BFP instead of finding out from ur LP length :). FX! I myself would keep up w the every other day thing until u see a more reliable rise but I do think its a good possibility that you have already Oed. If you search "slow rise" in the FF chart gallery, you'll see many charts like yours. Temping isn't always an exact science even if ur doing everything 100% right. I saw u said u woke early as well and that can def affect it. Its so hard to pinpoint O with slow rising charts. I used to hate it but it IS readable with all the signs together. So I think u are passed O but be cautious so u dont miss a shot. I guess only the next couple of days will tell us..... I hate waiting! :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Wow I was so far behind! That took a lot of reading to catch up! Congrats to the bfps!!!!! And fx so hard for hour frer tomorrow mary!

We just got back in to town at midnight Saturday night, were lazy all day sunday and yesterday and today I was unpacking and cleaning. Of course we had family drama with my brother, so that put a damper on our visit! But other Than that it was a good time. Now im really hoping dh invites some work friends over for fajitas on new years eve! I haven't made any friends here yet, so hopefully I click with one of the wives. 

Af showed on Christmas eve, so no Christmas bfp for me! I talked to dh about my opks this month, and explained that I go crazy not knowing when I ov to know when to expect af. So we agreed for me to opk and not tell him what the test says. If I can seduce him, then great, and if I cant then its ok!


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Let's just wait another day or 2 and see what happens to your temp. But I'd still BD tonight just for safe measure.... And if temp is still low tomorrow i'll have another BD :haha: lots of BD'ing till O is confirmed.... But if your temp spike tomorrow you could then be at 1dpo....
> 
> Will continue to stalk your chart :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> If my temp goes up tomorrow, wouldn't I have Oed the day of the big drop?? Since the temp DID rise ever so slightly since Monday, and I tend to O the day after the +OPK? Plus, my CM has turned from watery to lotion-like (noticed it yesterday - a lot of it up there, didn't really check Sunday).
> 
> UPDATE... still lotion-y CM. I realize I need to accept this cycle is a BFN and just try to relax and be patient.Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt count urself out. U dont need to BD every day. As for O already passing, this is very possible. If u take a look at some of my older charts, I have very slow rise charts some cycles. Its a proven fact that it can take 1-5 days for a GOOD temps rise because it can take time from the progesterone to build up enough to really raise ur temp. This very well could be the case this month. FF will compare other signs and possibly help u pinpoint it, as FF did for me in the past, plus I just knew due to CM changes and sore bbs, etc. Since ur temps been steadily rising, u may just have a slow rise. Id just keep the possibility of later O in mind JUST incase u dont see a BFP or AF when expected and then you'll know better as to which day was really O. Hopefully u get ur BFP instead of finding out from ur LP length :). FX! I myself would keep up w the every other day thing until u see a more reliable rise but I do think its a good possibility that you have already Oed. If you search "slow rise" in the FF chart gallery, you'll see many charts like yours. Temping isn't always an exact science even if ur doing everything 100% right. I saw u said u woke early as well and that can def affect it. Its so hard to pinpoint O with slow rising charts. I used to hate it but it IS readable with all the signs together. So I think u are passed O but be cautious so u dont miss a shot. I guess only the next couple of days will tell us..... I hate waiting! :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks - you ladies have been very reassuring. I just looked through the FF charts with pregnancy and slow rise and erratic temps, and found so many like mine up til now. So, feeling more positive all around! I truly believe I Oed this weekend, and for whatever reason the hormones aren't as hopped up after. For now I will just focus on enjoying my evening of opening cards and gifts, cuddling with dh and my cat, and having a very light meal before early bed time. And FX my temp goes up - if it does FF might confirm O within a few days. Going to have that small glass of wine, too!

Mary, GL - sounds like you have a big test day coming up. I have a good gut feeling about you...:dust:


----------



## cutieq

Froggy, glad DH is on board with the opks. That communication and openess can be vital to our sanity.

June, definitely enjoy your birthday. Sounds like you've got your bd bases covered. Hopefully you get confirmation soon.

Mary, it's almost tomorrow!!

Afm, got my first bloods back. Hcg:190 and progesterone:44.9. I'm trying to stop googling and comparing myself to others. The doctor said these numbers look good so I'm going to let it be!


----------



## A1983

Just catching up!!! 

Nilly-have you tried metformin? That's brilliant for egg quality and production in pcos, it's used in ivf too as improves the egg quality so well. 

With temping-can I use an ear thermometer?


----------



## A1983

Ps-anyone had strange flutterings? I definitely ovulated 10 days ago so it's not a baby ha ha! And it's not 'travelling' so not gas...feels like twitching but it's in the same place and has been on and off for 24 hours and can be felt on the outside too. DH just felt and said 'that feels just like a baby!' Bless him. I had to explain it's definitely not a baby. It must be a weird bowel/muscle twitch like when your eye twitches.


----------



## cutieq

A1 I randomly get those throughout me cycles. As for the thermometer, Because there are no ear thermometers designed with the needs of basal body temperature measurement in mind, they are not the best choice for measuring basal body temperature. (So says the internet)


----------



## Querida87

Mary - I'm so freaking excited for you to :test:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> Wow I was so far behind! That took a lot of reading to catch up! Congrats to the bfps!!!!! And fx so hard for hour frer tomorrow mary!
> 
> We just got back in to town at midnight Saturday night, were lazy all day sunday and yesterday and today I was unpacking and cleaning. Of course we had family drama with my brother, so that put a damper on our visit! But other Than that it was a good time. Now im really hoping dh invites some work friends over for fajitas on new years eve! I haven't made any friends here yet, so hopefully I click with one of the wives.
> 
> Af showed on Christmas eve, so no Christmas bfp for me! I talked to dh about my opks this month, and explained that I go crazy not knowing when I ov to know when to expect af. So we agreed for me to opk and not tell him what the test says. If I can seduce him, then great, and if I cant then its ok!

I'm so sorry af showed at such an absolutely bad time!!!! :nope: :hugs:

I'm glad that dh is on board with you using your opks. I think the stress reliever on yourself will help your journey as well. It is suppose to be happy and fun for both and if you worry about that the whole time it will spoil it.

DH was NTNP and I was sneaking opks and temping so I had the trick of having to seduce him as well :rofl: I rummaged through my cupboard and found a French maid constume from many moons ago lol. I jazzed it up a bit to make it more sexy and cleaned house.... that seemed to do the trick and you can try dress up too if you want :D

FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary I know there is a time difference and all but can you wake up and test please please please :)
FX for you :hugs:

June, I hope you are feeling better today! :hugs:

Brianna, sorry I meant to comment on your opk... keep going and I'm sure a positive will pop up at you in no time. Luckily we know you have the bd covered you fox you :winkwink:

A1 I never quite recalled flutters during my cycle and I don't have them now during pregnancy either... maybe I'll get them later.


----------



## A1983

I don't think these flutters are cycle related-never had them before! I've obviously had a baby so it's a bit like those flutters but deeper-so it's most likely something glamorous like a bowel muscle twitch that's lingering! Weird.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Where are you in your cycle? Maybe it could be something cool like an eggy moving along your tube. That would be cool :)


----------



## A1983

Ps im re-starting metformin tonight...now that WILL give me more than flutters for the next month :-( but it'll be worth it if it gives me my bfp. I'm a big ? re pcos...im regular, ovulate, hormones normal on day 3&21 but I have insulin resistance which completely shocked me as no history in family. Although I also have had normal blood sugar readings at times so it really is a big ? Which is also frustrating! Either way, whether by chance or not, after 5 months ttc and 6 weeks after starting metformin 2.5 years ago I fell pregnant! Lost that baby as a blighted ovum at 8 weeks but 3 months later I conceived my beautiful daughter. I was then taken off metformin at 20 weeks pregnant as the consultant didn't think I needed it as tests normal. So now im ttc again and after seeing Dr have decided to go back on it-research shows it does help a lot with conception and reduces miscarriages. I don't really KNOW if I need it...ive only been ttc for 2 months-but psychologically I think it will help as I got pregnant on it before-and for all I know it was the metformin and not just chance timing.

Anyone else on metformin?


----------



## A1983

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Where are you in your cycle? Maybe it could be something cool like an eggy moving along your tube. That would be cool :)

Ha ha!! 11dpo...it is the same side as I ovulated.....nooo stop analysing symptoms ha ha!!!


----------



## mdscpa

I was on metformin when i took clomid..... After clomid i continued metformin but :bfn: Continued it again the cycle i got pregnant but from CD1-4 only coz i started taking fertilaid again from CD5 and stopped it after :bfp: never taken metformin afterwards. I also took FertilCM and OvaBoost from CD5 til after Ovulation is confirmed. Those were the things i took on my own personal choice... That's why i never mentioned those things to our doc :haha: I even have to lie about my LMP since i Oed late.

June 2014 - Clomid + Metformin + Trigger + Progesterone - 2 follies (1 from each side) :bfn: 
July 2014 - Clomid + Metformin + Trigger + Progesterone - 2 follies (1 from each side) :bfn: - developed cysts on both sides
August 2014 - Unmedicated but continued Metformin :bfn:
September 2014 - CD1-4 Metformin. Starting CD5 took Fertilaid, FertilCm and Ovaboost. :bfp:


----------



## A1983

Yeah its hard to know exactly what helped isn't it-and we definitely need to tweak stories for Dr! I told them I was trying for longer than I had in order to get tests! Those other meds you mentioned must not be in uk? Well I'll try metformin and see if I get a bfp by May. I hope I do!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Mary! Temp is up again! :happydance: wooo! :coffee: test?

Chelsea, I'm sorry AF showed but glad you can use OPK! Fx for this to be your lucky cycle!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am in complete shock that my temp is up again! And the pattern...oh my goodness! It def *looks* like a BFP chart with the upward pattern and all but I know there's a chance that drop will sneak up on me. FX it doesn't! 
I will def test w frer today Kenna. I'm going to just wait until noon time to give my body more time for a possible bfp. I'm crossing these fingers soooooo tight! I pray this temp rise today isn't just a cruel trick! FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg can't wait!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg can't wait!!!!!! :dust:

Me either but I'm SO scared all at once. My hopes are up more than I usually allow them to ATM and I dont want to be let down. Maybe yest was my "ID" and maybe it'll take til tomorrow for a BFP....Just trying to make up excuses before I even test! Lol! I certainly will be amazed if this turns out to be the real deal :) FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? Maybe it could be something cool like an eggy moving along your tube. That would be cool :)
> 
> Ha ha!! 11dpo...it is the same side as I ovulated.....nooo stop analysing symptoms ha ha!!!Click to expand...

Oooooohhhh goooooood signs! FX and lots of :dust: 
When will you test?



aidensmommy1 said:


> I am in complete shock that my temp is up again! And the pattern...oh my goodness! It def *looks* like a BFP chart with the upward pattern and all but I know there's a chance that drop will sneak up on me. FX it doesn't!
> I will def test w frer today Kenna. I'm going to just wait until noon time to give my body more time for a possible bfp. I'm crossing these fingers soooooo tight! I pray this temp rise today isn't just a cruel trick! FX FX FX!!!!

I literally cannot wait!!!!!!! How longs till before noon? This is like torture same when Daphne kept us all waiting for her to Poas :rofl:

All jokes aside good luck Mary, I really truly hope this is that elusive BFP :)


----------



## Wishing1010

About 5 hrs and 45 mins away!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I better not pee until then since I've only got 5 hrs! FX!!! I tried a wondfo this a.m and it almost looks like a line but there's a HUGE scratch across the screen so I took that invalid test as a sign to wait....Im kinda happy I didn't get results on that. Even the control line was half missing! Lol Some of these tests STINK!


----------



## mdscpa

A1983 said:


> Yeah its hard to know exactly what helped isn't it-and we definitely need to tweak stories for Dr! I told them I was trying for longer than I had in order to get tests! Those other meds you mentioned must not be in uk? Well I'll try metformin and see if I get a bfp by May. I hope I do!!

Bought those meds online from the company's own website they're located in US. Praying metformin works like a charm again in your next cycle.


Female : https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/ttc-boost-bundle.html
Male : https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/male-fertility.html



aidensmommy1 said:


> I am in complete shock that my temp is up again! And the pattern...oh my goodness! It def *looks* like a BFP chart with the upward pattern and all but I know there's a chance that drop will sneak up on me. FX it doesn't!
> I will def test w frer today Kenna. I'm going to just wait until noon time to give my body more time for a possible bfp. I'm crossing these fingers soooooo tight! I pray this temp rise today isn't just a cruel trick! FX FX FX!!!!


Mary, that chart is so :bfp: to me.... :happydance: I can't wait any longer for your test... :rofl: Bring that stick out and pee... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

My mom just left for day surgery. She keeps getting carpal tunnel in her hands and this is her 3rd surgery. She should be out right around the time I'm due to pee. Pray for her as well plz ladies :). I know she'll be ok though. Dh and I will be "babysitting" her tonight...lol. The docs say she needs someone home with her for the first day...not really sure what thats about but I'm happy to do it . 
Anywayy, LOTS of baby dust to me and to all the other ladies still waiting for that BFP! Hopefully we all wont be waiting much longer! 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

5 hours?????!!!!!!!! :shock: How am I suppose to survive? Correction how will you survive????????? PEEEEE please lol

FX Mary! I'm so hopeful for you too and I hope none of us are dissapointed. I feel invested in your cycle too :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh yea, Happy New Years Eve everyone!!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

My prayers for your mom Mary.... And for you to get that New Year's :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> 5 hours?????!!!!!!!! :shock: How am I suppose to survive? Correction how will you survive????????? PEEEEE please lol
> 
> FX Mary! I'm so hopeful for you too and I hope none of us are dissapointed. I feel invested in your cycle too :)

Thank you! I soo hope my chart isn't playing tricks on me! And I agree, I hope I get a BFP so none of us are disappointed! :haha:. Its hard not to get wrapped up in someone elses cycle...i do it all the time! lol. I felt the same way when u all got ur BFPs. Id be like "TEST!" every single day and now I'm holding off haha. I would come on and just stalk ur charts like crazy!! And omg Daphne tested so late! I literally went NUTS!!! I wanted to POAS for her!!!! :rofl: :).


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you Daphne, I really appreciate it! :). And FX this year ends with a wonderful surprise!! I almost want to test at 12a.m, when the ball drops...lol, but I don't think I'll be able to hold out that long!


----------



## mdscpa

i know and sometimes i regret testing so so late... :haha:


----------



## A1983

Ohhh good luck Mary!!! So exciting


----------



## A1983

Ha I just tested! Bfn..I should know better but I got carried away with all this testing talk-then I started cramping ha which is a sign of both af and pregnancy for me...but alas ill be booking DH in for 2 weeks time!


----------



## A1983

Ok...just checked and I think it's a bfp! Ill send a pic!


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/zKQOXXrW

I can only send pics this way so you might not be able to open it? I'm very early, 11dpo with af due next Monday at 16dpo so ill TRY not to get my hopes up too much... (who am I kidding!)

Good luck Mary-im so sorry I jumped in between your 5 hour wait...maybe I've helped the others pass some time! I'm praying you'll join me midday your time!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay! A new years eve BFP! SEND SOME DUST THIS WAY!!! :) :) 
Congrats A1! I am soooo happy for u!!! Wooo! I can't see that pic from my phone but I'm sure u know what a BFP looks like by now! Lol


----------



## A1983

Thanks  Oh no I hope someone can check-need confirmation I'm not seeing things!


----------



## mdscpa

I can see a faint line..... :wohoo: Congrats on your NY :bfp: If you don't mind i'll post it here so Mary and others could check it?

A1983 HPT:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20141231_131109_zpsf64dbc28.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Definitely see a line A1!!

Mary, FX for your New Years BFP and prayers for both you and your mom love!!


----------



## mdscpa

Tweaked it not that i dont see it on the original and see what happened... :wohoo: Im so so happy for you.

A1983 tweaked HPT.. :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20141231_131109_zps7433ac6f.jpg


----------



## A1983

Eeek thanks ladies! Does tweeking mean you've added colour though?!


----------



## mdscpa

i just changed color/light of the entire photo not adding anything else...


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the inverted one... I can still see a trace of a second line... And it won't show anything if it's :bfn: 

Edit: I'm sure it'll start to get darker and more visible tomorrow... :wohoo:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20141231_1311091-inverted_zpsdb14d1a2.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay A1! :wohoo: 
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can def see that 2nd line :dance:


----------



## A1983

Thank you! Were you early bfps a bit darker than this then? Wannabubba you got yours a day before me


----------



## cutieq

A1 they should darken up progressively. This is actually a pretty good first line in my opinion. Most women start out with a squinter and strain their eye balls for several days. Congrats!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, A!!!


----------



## mdscpa

i didnt test early.. I tested at 14 dpo... oh i just browsed the old posts to show you Pamelas early tests... My pregancy brain is working again... :haha:

Wunnabubba's Tests:

9 dpo: hard to see but there



10 dpo: definitely there...


----------



## Wishing1010

Here are mine from 10 dpo to 12 dpo :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne.

IRL my 9dpo test had a thick grey line. 10 dpo I used 2 line brands that had some colour to them and later that night with almos no hold at all I broke out a digi that confirmed as well.

Your 2nd line looks great to me!!! They'll continue to get darker every day :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my test which is of course can't be compared since i tested at 14dpo...

14 and 15 dpo:



16 dpo: FRER which freaked me out


----------



## Wishing1010

And those tests tend to be less dark than other brands, try a first response. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I love this whole looking back on + tests and cannot wait to see more new ones!

How long still for Mary?


----------



## mdscpa

When i was going back the few pages i stumbled on our past conversations about feeling out etc and then we ended up PG... Now i want that to happen to all the ladies here....


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/y1ABjXD6

Ahhh thanks ladies! Yes such a difference between 10dpo and 12dpo! Ill just have to test tomorrow and Friday and see! If its a chemical it wont get darker will it? Im fretting already!! Here is my 13dpo test with my daughter-so darker but was 2 days later...oh it's at the top sorry!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes I remember I myself felt doomed from like 2dpo and then again at 9dpo... What a shock I got lol


----------



## mdscpa

FX for a very nice progression A1983...

Is mary due to test already? :coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> Thank you! Were you early bfps a bit darker than this then? Wannabubba you got yours a day before me

I think its a great first line! :) We all have different levels at the start and I bet you'll see that test get darker and darker! When I had my early m/c, my lines got ALMOST as dark as that and thats all, no darker, so I think its def already looking good! I'm excited to watch the progression!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry ladies, not a good enough hold for POAS yet. Something is telling me to wait and test tomorrow, as I may only be 9dpo today but I'm not positive. I think I o'ed 10 days ago and FF does too but its very possible that it didn't happen til the day of the first SMALL rise on "1dpo". I know ill test for u all tho, dont worry :)


----------



## cutieq

Do what makes you sane but just know....I can only distract daphne and Pamela for so long :rofl:


----------



## A1983

Aw ok - it may be best to wait...if I'd tested yesterday at 10dpo I wouldn't have got anything! And the line only showed today after I'd left it as a 'nope' for a couple of minutes as I saw nothing straight away.

ok well I have no more tests so will get one tomorrow afternoon as at work and test tomorrow eve/Friday morning x


----------



## mdscpa

Ok mary i think i can hold my patience do as you please.. Beware of the pee fairy though... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again, who is this Patience that you refer to and can I punch her in the face :rofl:

FX Mary :dust:


----------



## Hope4Kris

I am now 19dpo and 5 days late for AF. Tested negative two days ago... No signs of AF yet... I am so confused... Someone please help..


----------



## mdscpa

Were you on progesterone or not? What did you use to confirm/predict O?


----------



## mdscpa

June, i just saw your chart and you got the temp shift today.... That puts you at 1 dpo today... Welcome to TWW..... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

Whew, my temp finally shot way up today. Just hoping it stay up so I don't get confused again. I will keep temping til FF confirms O, then will only temp if I feel like it cuz it's making me nuts. Also, I got pretty intense cramping on my right pelvic region for a couple hours last night - applying pressure and a heating pad eased it a bit and I was able to get a decent night's sleep. Strangely, I also had this, though less painful, on Sunday morning. I wonder if it's possible I released two eggs??? From what I've read, this is likely ovulation pain. I've never experienced it before. I still have VERY mild cramping there now but it's barely noticeable.

In other news - Mary, I am VERY excited for you and think you will get your BFP! But test when it feels right for you. At only 9 DPO you may not get the right result yet (unless your cycles are short?). I thought for sure I'd get a BFP with my "perfect" triapsic (sp?) charts the past few months but no - so be cautiously optimistic and let all of us be SUPER optimistic ;) :dust:


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> June, i just saw your chart and you got the temp shift today.... That puts you at 1 dpo today... Welcome to TWW.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yep, although I wonder if I Oed a few days ago and it just took a while to surge. In the slow rise charts I browsed on FF, the O date was 1-3 days before the big surge. 

I swear to gawd I feel like I also Oed on Sunday morning - same ovary-area cramping both Sunday morning AND intense ones last night that only laying down with a heating pad and pushing on the area alleviated. Definitely wasn't anything I have felt before. I am very confused, wondering if it's possible I released two eggs or something wacky.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Whew, my temp finally shot way up today. Just hoping it stay up so I don't get confused again. I will keep temping til FF confirms O, then will only temp if I feel like it cuz it's making me nuts. Also, I got pretty intense cramping on my right pelvic region for a couple hours last night - applying pressure and a heating pad eased it a bit and I was able to get a decent night's sleep. Strangely, I also had this, though less painful, on Sunday morning. I wonder if it's possible I released two eggs??? From what I've read, this is likely ovulation pain. I've never experienced it before. I still have VERY mild cramping there now but it's barely noticeable.
> 
> In other news - Mary, I am VERY excited for you and think you will get your BFP! But test when it feels right for you. At only 9 DPO you may not get the right result yet (unless your cycles are short?). I thought for sure I'd get a BFP with my "perfect" triapsic (sp?) charts the past few months but no - so be cautiously optimistic and let all of us be SUPER optimistic ;) :dust:

I'm def being cautious! I have had charts that started looking triphasic but it never stays up in the highest range for this long so thats keeping my hopeful. 

I did end up testing but still not a great hold and I think its just an evap, for now. I'm going to use another tomorrow IF my temp is still up, otherwise ill wait for AF. I'm scared to temp tomorrow. I'm so scared to see my temp shoot down...fx it doesn't!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> June, i just saw your chart and you got the temp shift today.... That puts you at 1 dpo today... Welcome to TWW.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Yep, although I wonder if I Oed a few days ago and it just took a while to surge. In the slow rise charts I browsed on FF, the O date was 1-3 days before the big surge.
> 
> I swear to gawd I feel like I also Oed on Sunday morning - same ovary-area cramping both Sunday morning AND intense ones last night that only laying down with a heating pad and pushing on the area alleviated. Definitely wasn't anything I have felt before. I am very confused, wondering if it's possible I released two eggs or something wacky.Click to expand...

Maybe u had extra long O pains for the release of two eggs...?! If thats the case, it'll double the odds! :) FX! Its def possible!


----------



## Hope4Kris

mdscpa said:


> Were you on progesterone or not? What did you use to confirm/predict O?

I used a calendar to predict it, and I saw body changes during that few days where it was starting... At least I thought I did..


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> June, i just saw your chart and you got the temp shift today.... That puts you at 1 dpo today... Welcome to TWW.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Yep, although I wonder if I Oed a few days ago and it just took a while to surge. In the slow rise charts I browsed on FF, the O date was 1-3 days before the big surge.
> 
> I swear to gawd I feel like I also Oed on Sunday morning - same ovary-area cramping both Sunday morning AND intense ones last night that only laying down with a heating pad and pushing on the area alleviated. Definitely wasn't anything I have felt before. I am very confused, wondering if it's possible I released two eggs or something wacky.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe u had extra long O pains for the release of two eggs...?! If thats the case, it'll double the odds! :) FX! Its def possible!Click to expand...

My DH has been joking about twins since the OPKs turned + two days apart, which never happens... last night he got crazy and told me maybe I will have quadruplets. I told him if so, I would give one or two away to my infertile girlfriends. He was not amused - but made him shut up!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha June :) To me your chart looks 1dpo as well! :dance: bring ont he tww and BFP!

Hope4Kris I would suggest if you don't get BFP (I hope you do though) this cycle you strongly consider using opks and temping. It could be that you maybe o'd later than you think you did anbd that you technically might not be late yet.

I am now 1 of 2 ladies on this thread that got BFP the very 1st cycle using opks and temping.

I went 5 cycles on a calender and ewcm and I now believe that I've been getting o dates wrong.

Opks and temping takes away most of the guess work and confusion :)

FX for you though, I hope your BFP is just a bit shy.


----------



## Hope4Kris

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Haha June :) To me your chart looks 1dpo as well! :dance: bring ont he tww and BFP!
> 
> Hope4Kris I would suggest if you don't get BFP (I hope you do though) this cycle you strongly consider using opks and temping. It could be that you maybe o'd later than you think you did anbd that you technically might not be late yet.
> 
> I am now 1 of 2 ladies on this thread that got BFP the very 1st cycle using opks and temping.
> 
> I went 5 cycles on a calender and ewcm and I now believe that I've been getting o dates wrong.
> 
> Opks and temping takes away most of the guess work and confusion :)
> 
> FX for you though, I hope your BFP is just a bit shy.

Okay. I was planning to test friday FX. How do you do opk's and temps?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keep testing till af comes (FX she doesn't).

You need a basal body thermometer to check your temps. You need to check your temps the same time every morning before you get out of bed or literally do anything. Example set your alarm for 5 am and have your thermometer on the night stand. Alarm goes off and you take your temp. A good website to use is google Fertility Friend. You put your temp in there each morning and Fertility Friend (FF) will do the rest. 
Temping will only confirm o and not predict it. So you will know when you have old for sure. The 1st half of your cycle will be lowish temps. Then once you have o'd your temps will be higher. FF will show you that o happened of you have 3 higher temps compared to your last 6 temps. If you google temping some more there might be easier explanations for you. Oh and put a link to your FF chart in your Baby and Bump signature as we love stalking and that way we can see your chart and give you advise :)

Regarding opks, these are great to tell you that o is coming. They work like pregnancy tests, the difference is that the testl line HAS to be as dark as the control line or darker to be considered positive. Normally you start using them twice a day from cd 10. Depending on the brand you buy you do one in the morning with second morning urine and one at night. I did mine at 11 am and 7pm. It will start of faint lines as you progress into your cycle. As soon as you start seeing a line bd every other day. When it is positive you bd every day until FF confirms you have ovulated. A positive opk (depening on the brand) indicates that o will happen withing 12 - 24 hours. So it predicts and FF confirms.

Try googling for cheap opk strips. You'll need a few to use twice a day :)

Sorry for my looooong post, I just hope I explained it okay


----------



## Hope4Kris

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Keep testing till af comes (FX she doesn't).
> 
> You need a basal body thermometer to check your temps. You need to check your temps the same time every morning before you get out of bed or literally do anything. Example set your alarm for 5 am and have your thermometer on the night stand. Alarm goes off and you take your temp. A good website to use is google Fertility Friend. You put your temp in there each morning and Fertility Friend (FF) will do the rest.
> Temping will only confirm o and not predict it. So you will know when you have old for sure. The 1st half of your cycle will be lowish temps. Then once you have o'd your temps will be higher. FF will show you that o happened of you have 3 higher temps compared to your last 6 temps. If you google temping some more there might be easier explanations for you. Oh and put a link to your FF chart in your Baby and Bump signature as we love stalking and that way we can see your chart and give you advise :)
> 
> Regarding opks, these are great to tell you that o is coming. They work like pregnancy tests, the difference is that the testl line HAS to be as dark as the control line or darker to be considered positive. Normally you start using them twice a day from cd 10. Depending on the brand you buy you do one in the morning with second morning urine and one at night. I did mine at 11 am and 7pm. It will start of faint lines as you progress into your cycle. As soon as you start seeing a line bd every other day. When it is positive you bd every day until FF confirms you have ovulated. A positive opk (depening on the brand) indicates that o will happen withing 12 - 24 hours. So it predicts and FF confirms.
> 
> Try googling for cheap opk strips. You'll need a few to use twice a day :)
> 
> Sorry for my looooong post, I just hope I explained it okay

This explained it perfectly!! Thank you so so much!! If I do get AF this week, I will start temping and using opk's. How do I put the link in the signature??


----------



## Querida87

I was not expecting today's temp to rise, but the holidays do have my sleep patterns all out of whack. The sock is yest opk around 1pm the blanket yest 9:45 and the ring today 12:45. Has it gottern any darker yet? I can't tell..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It is my pleasure :hugs: 
Oh and try to take your temp vaginally, it is apparently more stable because if you snore or breath through your mouth it might not be that accurate.

I Googled how to put FF chart into baby and bump signature. Followed those steps so unfortunately I don't quite remember how to do that.


----------



## Hope4Kris

WunnaBubba2 said:


> It is my pleasure :hugs:
> Oh and try to take your temp vaginally, it is apparently more stable because if you snore or breath through your mouth it might not be that accurate.
> 
> I Googled how to put FF chart into baby and bump signature. Followed those steps so unfortunately I don't quite remember how to do that.

How do you temp vaginally?? Sorry, I'm really new to charting things..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If you buy the basal body thermometer you use it same as taking oral temp... It just goes in the 'mouth' down there :blush:


----------



## starryjune

Mary, are you going to test??


----------



## Hope4Kris

WunnaBubba2 said:


> If you buy the basal body thermometer you use it same as taking oral temp... It just goes in the 'mouth' down there :blush:

I am still confused... What is considered the "mouth"? I am so stupid... I just want to make sure I do it right... Also, I might be getting a little cramping, but I am not sure if I am, or if I am just getting so paranoid about it that I'm feeling things...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not stupid at all :)
Instead of putting thermometer in your mouth like normally you out it in your vaginal opening, wait for the beep and note temp.

Most ladies who temp vaginally don't do it during af as they find that a bit messy.

Sorry, I don't always explkain things that great.


----------



## Hope4Kris

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Not stupid at all :)
> Instead of putting thermometer in your mouth like normally you out it in your vaginal opening, wait for the beep and note temp.
> 
> Most ladies who temp vaginally don't do it during af as they find that a bit messy.
> 
> Sorry, I don't always explkain things that great.

That explanation was fine lol. I understand now. :) I am glad you are willing to help me understand lol. And yes, AF would make it nasty ha. I will start using fertility friend if I get AF this week. I just signed up for it, and now I am waiting to see what happens with AF. Can you get basal thermometers at like walmart?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I live in South Africa so not sure but I think that I do recall some ladies mentioning that you can get decent ones there at a decent price.


----------



## Hope4Kris

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I live in South Africa so not sure but I think that I do recall some ladies mentioning that you can get decent ones there at a decent price.

Okay, I just thought I would ask because otherwise I will have to order one online and wait for it to get here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I live in South Africa so not sure but I think that I do recall some ladies mentioning that you can get decent ones there at a decent price.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry I posted twice :haha:

Go check Walmart 1st, I think you will get one there :)


----------



## cutieq

In the us, you can get the bbt at any drug store, Walmart, etc for under $10. They're normally with the pregnancy tests.


----------



## Hope4Kris

cutieq said:


> In the us, you can get the balsam at any drug store, Walmart, etc for under $10. They're normally with the pregnancy tests.

Thanks so much!! I was wondering where they would be in walmart lol.


----------



## NurseGinger

No place here had any bbt. Found one but it had terrible reviews so had to order mine online and loved it. If you can't find one I'll go through my email and find the link :)


----------



## Hope4Kris

NurseGinger said:


> No place here had any bbt. Found one but it had terrible reviews so had to order mine online and loved it. If you can't find one I'll go through my email and find the link :)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## starryjune

Freaking h---... from what I read, FF will need 2 more days of higher temps to (possibly) show crosshairs. Craptastic.


----------



## cutieq

June, yes but it doesn't change your O date. It needs 3 days of higher temps to confirm it wasn't one random high temp. FX it stays nice and high!


----------



## starryjune

cutieq said:


> June, yes but it doesn't change your O date. It needs 3 days of higher temps to confirm it wasn't one random high temp. FX it stays nice and high!

Well hopefully I am right and it confirms CD14, so I will be 5DPO when it confirms... gosh I am bad at waiting. With my luck lately my temp will drop tomorrow and/or Friday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just gone 2015 here :dance:

Happy new year to all you wonderful ladies. Thx for helping me through my time of ttc and I'm wishing you an awesome year filled with BFP's xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Happy new year Pamela!!

Thanks for being such an amazing support for all of us!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Dani thanks for your kind words... Now I'm happy crying.

Poor dh needs to go through pretty much 5 more months of me.... Hahaha


----------



## Querida87

Just realized I didn't link my photos. And the blanket was 12-30 around 1pm while the sock was 12-30 9:45pm, and the ring was 12-31 12:45pm. I just did another but haven't taken the pic yet as time's not up. Here we go.
 



Attached Files:







12-30 1.jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 1









12-30 2.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 0









12-31 1.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

They look to me like they are all still in the beginning stages... I cannot tell if they are getting darker. My opks were faint, darker, faint, fainter, darker and then positive so just keep on testing. Hopefully o is not too far away :)

Fx :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Oh thank goodness! I was temporarily struggling not to freak out, but you got your sticky bean after confusing results, so I'll just try to be patient. Is it wrong of me to be taking my thermometer and opks to Lalo's relatives house? I can just imagine someone who doesn't know what opks are seeing it in the trash and freaking out. :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I tested and dh and I both saw an IMMED veryyy noticeable line right as the control line showed up BUT it looks white. I've had plenty if indented FRERS but NOTHING like this. So, ill be testing tomorrow a.m to see it it gets darker or if it was a HORRID evap. I saw many women had this when testing early the day before their FOR SURE bfp but Ive also read stuff (without pics) where women describe something similar and end up with AF. I really hope I get a new year BFP! DH and I were so certain it was going to be a for sure BFP at first and I even shouted "omg, its positive!" and my mother heard and so she took a peak and saw a line as well. U dont even have to search for it IRL but like I said, it looks white OR just very very veryyyy light colored. If this isn't real, this will be the meanest TWW I've ever had, with my perfect temps and now this test! I am def going to call demanding a refund if it doesn't progress into a BFP!! Crossing my fingers soooo tight! Dh and my mom both think it's guna be positive but I explained not to get too excited as some evaps can be worse than others. I just don't get how an evap can show so well after 5-10 seconds!!! I'm going nuts tonight, wondering what tomorrow will bring....fx!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Can we see? Can we see?


----------



## NurseGinger

Show us!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Idk how to post pics on here and there's really nothing to see in pics. My phone stinks unless something is colored nice. Tomorrow a.m ill have Kenna post it. I dont want to jinx myself either :haha:. I almost didn't even tell u ladies til the a.m but I couldn't resist! I just don't know what went on w the test! It was like it was starting to really get positive and then stopped and then faded a bit but there's still a white looking line. This will seriously be BY FAR the worse indent I've ever seen in my life if no better results tomorrow. Ill def keep u ladies posted! I may even break and test again at midnight lol. Its really hard to see the line in a pic but I know its still some what visible so ill have Kenna post it by the AM. I'm terrified for tomorrow now! I dont want to find out this is all fake!


----------



## Querida87

Yes please Mary, show us!!

EDIT: We posted at the same time! lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

I will when Kenna can post it :) I cant do all that good stuff from my phone :-\.


----------



## cutieq

Ok. We're just excited for you. Do what makes you happy and sane! No evaps allowed!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u guys . I can't say enough how lucky I am to have this incredible group of ladies! With or without a BFP, idk where id be without u all every month!! FX my BFP finally arrives. Its well over due!! :) 
Querida, usually i have opks with that color anywhere from 3-7 days before i actually O. We all have our own *unique* pattern and even that can change from month to month. I sometimes I even get positive opks but then it'll go neg and then I'll get another set of positives when i truly O. This is normal, as long as ur not getting positives all cycle and those aren't positive yet so ur good :). Opks only measure the LH in our bodies, which can go up and down through out the whole cycle and thats 100% normal. When its positive, ur body usually will at least TRY to release an egg and IF it fails, it'll try again so just remember to look for that temp rise before u stop bding. I'm sure myself and the other ladies will be stalking ur chart and will def help u pinpoint/ catch O. I'm excited to see how this cycle goes for u! I have a feeling that everything will be much better this time around! FX!! :dust:


----------



## Querida87

Don't worry about Me not BDing Mary! My bf goes crazy if he doesn't get it AT LEAST every other day, and would LOVE if I would give in to his 3x's daily plea. :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary's test :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary I can't wait till the morning!!! Oh please lord let this be marys bfp!


----------



## Wishing1010

Original of Mary's test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## cutieq

Definitely see what's got you excited! Praying for tomorrow's test!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can see it too, thx for posting Kenna.

Mary, my 9dpo test had a white/grey line with no colour but it was there long after the test dried etc. 10dpo I got the first sign of some colour. I'm keeping my fx and praying so hard that you have a BFP going!!!! :dust: x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 and then just a little bit more on top of that heap!


----------



## A1983

I can see something too!! How did you sleep Mary?!


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Looks like I'm out this month no af yet due today but no lines 
https://https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a546/Twinkle_tots/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/C8522DC9-085D-4F2B-950B-6AF61BDDDE29_zpsnsh31xvt.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Mum_Of_Roodys said:


> Looks like I'm out this month no af yet due today but no lines
> https://https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a546/Twinkle_tots/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/C8522DC9-085D-4F2B-950B-6AF61BDDDE29_zpsnsh31xvt.jpg

FX it's just a shy :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i think i'm seeing like Pamela's 9dpo test... FX for a darker line today...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mum_Of_Roodys said:


> Looks like I'm out this month no af yet due today but no lines
> https://https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a546/Twinkle_tots/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/C8522DC9-085D-4F2B-950B-6AF61BDDDE29_zpsnsh31xvt.jpg

FX your BFP is on the way.
:dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, your temp went up like fireworks!!!! Hope this means the line will get darker now.... Can't wait....... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with Daphne, cannot wait for you to test again!

I'm like holy crap check that rise :shock: this has to be good!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

A1983, are you gonna test again today????


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> I can see something too!! How did you sleep Mary?!

I actually slept REALLY good last night. I didn't even stay up for the ball to drop lol. I was like WOAH when I saw my temp this a.m! Lol I'm crossing my fingers sooo hard! Ill test again around 12-2pm today, since thats when I tested yest for that other test. Ill be TRYING to hold my pee until then! :) FX;


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! I'm getting excited!! :) I just hope this isn't some big trick. I'm so so nervous!!!! 
I'm so glad u all can see it too! DH was screaming at the test when it stopped getting darker and just stayed that whitish line...lol. We were both watching the screen and literally shouted of joy at first. FX for an amazing New Year blessing today!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

So how many hours left before you POAS?


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I can see it too, thx for posting Kenna.
> 
> Mary, my 9dpo test had a white/grey line with no colour but it was there long after the test dried etc. 10dpo I got the first sign of some colour. I'm keeping my fx and praying so hard that you have a BFP going!!!! :dust: x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 and then just a little bit more on top of that heap!

Thanks for this! Kenna also said the same thing and compared her first pic with mine and they were quite similar and I may have only been 9dpo yesterday as well. I've been searching everywhere and it looks like this white line can go either way but a higher percentage BFP, based on what I read. I really pray I'm in that higher percent range!!! FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> So how many hours left before you POAS?

About 5-7 hrs :)


----------



## mdscpa

That's gonna be a long hold...... FX for a nice line Mary... Praying for it for so long....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I really think it will turn BFP Mary!!! I just have a good feeling for you. Kenna and I both got early lines with no colour but they were there and you'll get it too.

I cannot believe such a long hold still, but I'll be patient as I know when you do POAS later it will be well worth the wait! :dust:


----------



## A1983

My friend tested negative on af day and positive the next. She was annoyed as had gone ahead and drunk a lot that night!


----------



## A1983

Ps no tests today as working so ill either do one this afternoon or wait til tomorrow. Bit nervous of doing one this afternoon in case diluted wee makes it a non-progressive line.

I slept terribly last night-im awful when I have something on my mind!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I wasn't able to hold it, for even 2 hrs LOL. I guess I was thinking about it too much. Ill still be testing around the same time tho, 12-2 sometime. Another few hrs or so to go! 
I'm extremely nervous of being let down....PLZ dont be a mean trick!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Please please don't be a butthole test!


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/KI8wV2Yx

Well I think it's a non-progressive pregnancy :-( No lines came up at all at first, my heart sank. Then once dried the line showed up but it looks just like yesterday's. Be honest with me-it should be darker today. So cruel! 

The top two tests are today, the bottom yesterday


----------



## cutieq

This mornings are atill pretty pink so I can't really tell. Ic's can be horrible at watching progression and it can take a day or two to progress. Don't give up just yet


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1 the tests still have pink lines so the they are still picking up hormones. Normally doubling times is 24 - 48 hrs so take another test tomorrow and the compare. Like Dani said the cheap tests are not good to watch for progression. Maybe try one or 2 more expensive tests like FRER and see what happens.

FX and I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## A1983

Hmmm well im not feeling positive about this :-( I used the same tests with my daughter from 13dpo and they got darker every day. I'm 12dpo today and with my daughter the line showed straight away. I'll test tomorrow but I don't think it looks good.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm still keeping fx for you and remember each pregnancy is different even in the same women. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Mary your temp today is whoa! Fxfxfxfx!!!! I'm ready for you to test!


----------



## A1983

This makes me more hopeful..

https://elina.naturalcycles.com/post/60917987924/im-pregnant


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Is it long still Mary?? I think it should be close now 
:dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I've been stalking this thread for awhile, and everyone is so friendly and supportive!

My husband and I got married in May and have been ttc since July. Hopefully we don't have to wait too much longer!

Also, yes Mary, looking forward to your test results!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Michellebelle :hi:

Looks like you entered tww, how are you feeling?


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank you! So far so good. Let the symptom spotting begin! I hope our timing was okay this cycle. I wanted to BD Tuesday and Wednesday, but we didn't have time/husband was tired so I hope we didn't miss it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks good to me :) Mary always says it is the days before o that are better for conception. 

I personally believe very strongly without any shadow of a doubt that the day before o was the day we conceived. 

Are you an early tester? Or wheb do you plan to test?


----------



## psulion08

I would like to join! Currently in the TWW...or torture whichever way you look at it lol. I think AF comes next week sometime but I haven't been tracking so much since it makes me :wacko: FX for everyone!!! 2015 will be our year!!!


----------



## starryjune

I don't know wtf is going on, but now my temp has dropped again, and yesterday afternoon I had a bit of light pink when I wiped up there - like I do a few days before AF only much lighter pink. I put in a tampon to see if there was a lot, and there was very bright red streaks and pinkish brown, but very little. No more spotting that I can tell so far today and no physical stuff at all actually. I have been really depressed since late last night. Not sure why, I just feel like life is on hold and I am not doing anything worthwhile with it - don't have any chance to with work, which wastes all my time... sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

psulion08 said:


> I would like to join! Currently in the TWW...or torture whichever way you look at it lol. I think AF comes next week sometime but I haven't been tracking so much since it makes me :wacko: FX for everyone!!! 2015 will be our year!!!

Welcome and FX that AF doesn't come next week :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:


> I don't know wtf is going on, but now my temp has dropped again, and yesterday afternoon I had a bit of light pink when I wiped up there - like I do a few days before AF only much lighter pink. I put in a tampon to see if there was a lot, and there was very bright red streaks and pinkish brown, but very little. No more spotting that I can tell so far today and no physical stuff at all actually. I have been really depressed since late last night. Not sure why, I just feel like life is on hold and I am not doing anything worthwhile with it - don't have any chance to with work, which wastes all my time... sorry to be such a downer.

Don't worry too much about that drop, June. It is still looks like a high temp (higher than pre o temps) meaning that if your temp is still high tomorrow you'll get crosshairs.
I'm sure that you are in the tww.

The spotting can be spotting after ovulation and I've read of many ladies that get that sometimes. I think Mary is one of them as well.


----------



## psulion08

Ok so what do ya'll do to pass the time in the TWW? I am just trying to focus on work but it's hard. 5 days to go! No sign of AF yet and last month she was a week early! &#128077;


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Looks good to me :) Mary always says it is the days before o that are better for conception.
> 
> I personally believe very strongly without any shadow of a doubt that the day before o was the day we conceived.
> 
> Are you an early tester? Or wheb do you plan to test?

I'm thinking I will test around the 10th, based on my temps. I don't want to poas too early, because I just get disappointed! But we will see how long I can hold out. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My last tww when I concieved felt good to me. I was diagnosed with ovarian cysts at 2dpo so I was bummed and thought I was out. The ladies on here gave me tons of hope though and I got back on the band waggon.

It was my first cycle that I was temping and that actually relaxed me in a strange way... I didn't really get much symptoms so I didn't spot.

I tried every night to spend 30 mins on the couch with my eyes closed, music on and deep breaths imagining a healthy uterus/environment for implantation etc. I called it my pregnancy meditation :haha:

I actually dont have much advice for the tww as I know how all you can think of is getting a BFP. FX hun


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Looks good to me :) Mary always says it is the days before o that are better for conception.
> 
> I personally believe very strongly without any shadow of a doubt that the day before o was the day we conceived.
> 
> Are you an early tester? Or wheb do you plan to test?
> 
> I'm thinking I will test around the 10th, based on my temps. I don't want to poas too early, because I just get disappointed! But we will see how long I can hold out. :haha:Click to expand...

I live in a small town so I had one test left over and vowed to not use it till af was late because 'people' would start talking if I constantly bought tests etc.

I felt soooooo out on 9dpo and decided just to waste the test and wait for af. Got 2nd white line and then knew immediately it was my BFP.

I hope there will be absolutely no dissapointment for you this cycle
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary!?
I hope you are not posting because you are busy celebrating :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Thanks guys , I really hope so , it's really strange ive been so happy lately and so full of energy and bouncing about I even cleaned my entire house ( which isn't like me at all normally I have no energy and I struggle to do stuff lol I have a blood condition that makes me really tired ) I just want this so much I can't work out what's going on :( x


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary im trying to be patient!!!!


----------



## starryjune

Ugh, just checked my cervix and gob of brown cm. WT bloody F.


----------



## mdscpa

Waiting here still..... :dust: :dust: :dust:


Welcome to our new ladies and hope you all get a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

June this could be the ovulation spotting.... Which could be a good sign FX your DH's :spermy: and your eggy met.... Tomorrow you might see a crosshairs and FF might put you at 3dpo. So FX for a nice high temp and a :bfp: after...


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> June this could be the ovulation spotting.... Which could be a good sign FX your DH's :spermy: and your eggy met.... Tomorrow you might see a crosshairs and FF might put you at 3dpo. So FX for a nice high temp and a :bfp: after...

I'd like to be hopeful but everything seems wonky and I have a bad feeling. My body is worn out and achy and I don't even have sore boobs like I almost always do by this CD. I just know it's not going to be a BFP cycle - in fact, I am thinking this is a sign of bad things to come. I just turned 34, could be too late ttc.


----------



## NurseGinger

MARYYYYYYY THIS IS YOUR STALKER SPEAKING. Where are you?!


----------



## TTC74

Way to leave us hanging, Mary! :winkwink:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

FX for you Mary!!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## NurseGinger

Out of all days Mary! Hope everything is alright tho.


----------



## starryjune

LOL I want there to be "Like" with the "Thanks" - we are all waiting, Mary, and you know we are NOT a patient bunch.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1, I hope you get a great result on your tests if you plan on testing again today.
FX and loads of sticky :dust:

Mary, I really hope everything is okay?? Still here waiting for you regardless of what your test said :hugs:

AFM I am officially not liking this whole time difference thing! I've just gone through pages of this thread checking for temp updates where you ladies have posted and nobody has a new temp for today.... Urgh going crazy over here!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Any updates yet??????? :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/fDepBQ5.jpg


----------



## A1983

My line is darker this morning  still not very dark but it's similar to DD's line at 13 dpo with her. 

The only issue is again there was no line at all for first 2 minutes whereas with DD it showed as soon as the pee hit. Different tests so maybe that's why. Ill test tomorrow and Saturday then if still looking stronger ill buy a digital (?) on Saturday as in town then and test Sunday. Af due Monday


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary is ok! I talked with her some yesterday (in between the 10 naps I took lol). I'm sure she'll be on today.


----------



## A1983

Hope you're ok Mary? x


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/CySnaAL1

Top one is DD's at 13dpo, one below this morning at 13dpo then the next yesterday arvo and the bottom the arvo before


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats again A1983.... Your test today is darker than your DD's.... Really happy for you..... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay A1 I knew it would be a darker line today :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry ladies. Ive been too down to come on because I got a BFN yesterday and I really had alot of hope this cycle :(. Although my temp is still highER than some temps, I just feel out after todays temp. I also realized I had a low-grade fever yesterday so I just discarded that crazy temp. I know it'll happen someday, I just don't get why stupid tests have to play mean tricks like that!!! It makes me sick! We TTC soooo hard and they can make INSTANT evaps that are visible to even an oblivious mans eye. Not right. Wondfo still said no as of this a.m too. Ill keep u all posted, or ill all least keep my chart updated if I don't come on. Between being sick and this huge let down, I'm feeling a bit bummed out. Ill bounce back to my positive self in no time, I'm sure. I guess I need a little time to be angry at the FRER company! lol. 
So on that note, I'm saving my special 3pk of frer for next cycle...yes, I have a special box blessed with baby dust..lol ;) UNLESSa miracle happens and AF doesn't show. I'm not feeling very good about it tho. 

Last night I had the WORST pain from my lower abdomen to my crotch and it was SO bad for 20 mins that I was on all fours on our bed actually crying out. Dh said I looked like one of those "I didn't know I was pregnant" women. He said he has never seen me experience anything like it before...it scared him, bad. It finally died down and i was able to sit up after about 20mins and it completely stopped after an hr...idk if maybe I pulled something from coughing or I fear its my appendix. I have never felt anything like it before. I couldn't even think straight. Ouch. If it occurs again, ill def being going to the ER. I'm going to call my doctor about it for safety anyway though. 

Sorry I kept u all waiting! Lol. I was too bummed to share the bad news :-\. Stupid frer!!!! Lol I'm so angry with that "#1" brand! Its actually the only brand that has given me an evap like that and I use wondfo! lol

I hope you all had a great new year!


----------



## startd

starryjune said:


> I don't know wtf is going on, but now my temp has dropped again, and yesterday afternoon I had a bit of light pink when I wiped up there - like I do a few days before AF only much lighter pink. I put in a tampon to see if there was a lot, and there was very bright red streaks and pinkish brown, but very little. No more spotting that I can tell so far today and no physical stuff at all actually. I have been really depressed since late last night. Not sure why, I just feel like life is on hold and I am not doing anything worthwhile with it - don't have any chance to with work, which wastes all my time... sorry to be such a downer.


I think it feels like everything is in limbo while ttc - like it's difficult to plan anything too far forward. Small steps Starryjune - hopefully tomorrow is a better day


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am so so sorry about your BFN Mary. I'll once again be the forever optimist and hope for your BFP and af to be late :hugs:

We understand you being down and just know we are all here for you!

I'm sorry you had some pain, hopefully it wont happen again.


----------



## mdscpa

Im so sorry to hear that Mary.... :hugs:

Praying that your :bfp: comes soon.......


----------



## A1983

Ttc really does torture our minds and hearts, I wish I could make you switch off til your bfp but that just wouldn't be true ttc practice! You WILL get your bfp, but one thing I have definitely found is distracting myself lots has helped the tww pass more quickly and less symptom spotting. That's why I also didn't want to temp but that's just my decision and I would get too stressed analysing. Last month I was stupidly obsessed with ttc, this month I moved house and was distracted. I definitely vote distraction for you ttc's next cycle! Good luck Mary, just remember we're either feeling or have felt exactly the same anguish as you whether it be every flippin af or just a few x And yes those tests were cruel. Obviously the sensible thing to keep us sane would be to wait til af day to test but that's not going to happen unless you're REALLY distracted! Maybe you need a little weekend away?


----------



## psulion08

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN Mary. I'm praying that AF is late for you! FXed!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Sorry for your BFN Mary. Your time is coming.


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry to hear about your BFN, Mary. It is always such a letdown. I hope you're feeling better today and that there are no more pains!


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about the stupid bfn Mary. You couldn't possibly ever let any of us down. Your BFP will come... And soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

startd said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> I don't know wtf is going on, but now my temp has dropped again, and yesterday afternoon I had a bit of light pink when I wiped up there - like I do a few days before AF only much lighter pink. I put in a tampon to see if there was a lot, and there was very bright red streaks and pinkish brown, but very little. No more spotting that I can tell so far today and no physical stuff at all actually. I have been really depressed since late last night. Not sure why, I just feel like life is on hold and I am not doing anything worthwhile with it - don't have any chance to with work, which wastes all my time... sorry to be such a downer.
> 
> 
> I think it feels like everything is in limbo while ttc - like it's difficult to plan anything too far forward. Small steps Starryjune - hopefully tomorrow is a better dayClick to expand...

I feel this exact same way! I look at this past 21 months like....where did time go?! I feel like I should be living my life ALOT more while TTC than I am but IDK HOW! ud think I would have learned after all this time. I'm sure this feeling is very common for every TTCer. Its hard for sure :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> Ttc really does torture our minds and hearts, I wish I could make you switch off til your bfp but that just wouldn't be true ttc practice! You WILL get your bfp, but one thing I have definitely found is distracting myself lots has helped the tww pass more quickly and less symptom spotting. That's why I also didn't want to temp but that's just my decision and I would get too stressed analysing. Last month I was stupidly obsessed with ttc, this month I moved house and was distracted. I definitely vote distraction for you ttc's next cycle! Good luck Mary, just remember we're either feeling or have felt exactly the same anguish as you whether it be every flippin af or just a few x And yes those tests were cruel. Obviously the sensible thing to keep us sane would be to wait til af day to test but that's not going to happen unless you're REALLY distracted! Maybe you need a little weekend away?

I totally agree. Last cycle I was 100% distracted and the tww was a breeze BUT I didn't have any BIG stand out "symptoms". This tww I was in bed with the flu so it was impossible for me to stay busy and ny chart played tricks as well as a test :-\. That's one thing I have learned how to do all this time is to stay busy. I also dont come on the threads for parts of the month or I know ill start thinking crazy lol. It'll happen sometime...it has to. Thank u for ur support!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I want to thank YOU ALL for the support this TWW and just this a.m as well. Ur all amazing. 
Its like I got sick at the absolute wrong time this month (right at 4dpo, which is a known sign that I couldn't block out!). Ugh. I've been doing so good NOT symptom spotting and then this happens. Grr. Maybe ill still get a surprise this cycle but if not, I am DEMANDING my repeat HSG. I already had to pay $1000 for the u/s I DID NOT WANT and that was my docs reasoning for not doing the HSG yet...she said "I'm not sure if ur insurance will cover and its about $1000." So I agreed to the u/s and got hit with a $979 bill in the mail a wk later!!!! I soooo would have rather had my HSG for that!!! It almost feels like the whole universe is against me getting pregnant right now. I know thats not true but it just feels that way at times :-\. Gee, I cant wait to get out if this slump! The good thing is, ill prob feel better about it by the time AF starts for another fresh, positive cycle :). FX for good things to come, soon!!!


----------



## cutieq

And a return thank you for your support! 

Hoping they can get the hsg lined up for you but I'm secretly hoping you don't need it :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with Dani.... hoping for a BFP first and if not then HSG :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm with Dani.... hoping for a BFP first and if not then HSG :hugs:

:) I am DEFINITELY with both of u!!! I'm hoping I see a bfp before the HSG as well! If not, I at least want to know how much my tube has opened! I know its open more than it was at my Last HSG, I just KNOW it but, idk by how much. I just got off the phone with my OBs nurse and she's going to schedule another u/s for this cycle to make sure I dont have cysts BEFORE o. And she's going to TRY and get me my HSG scheduled but it'll depend on what the doc says. I basically told the nurse that if she doesn't do it, ill find a better doctor who will. And I also explain how a repeat is VERY common and that she can call some specialists herself and they will agree. I'm praying this time they say yes! Since the u/s would be this cycle to check for cysts, IF she agrees on the HSG, the hsg would be in very early Feb. I cannot wait to just KNOW what's going on and if its bad news, we can move onto trying out surgery for my tube. Her not doing the HSG already has been making time literally stop as I wait. 
Like u ladies said, I hope for a BFP beforehand but ill be very happy to be able to TRULY make a plan to lead me to my BFP, IF I dont get the best of news. I just gota keep my faith! :)


----------



## starryjune

Ok - finally got crosshairs today. It was bothering me that I did not adjust two temps which I believed followed 1DPO like I have always done before. Both times I had woken up hours earlier than my usual temp time; once I was able to go back to sleep though restlessly for a couple hours, the other I tossed and turned from 4am until I got so annoyed I got up and went to work 1 hour earlier than usual... I read in FF this month that it recommends recording the temp you take at the off time and not adjust, but I know my body and that makes the real temp wrong. So, I adjusted the temps with the online tool but didn't make them quite as high - averaged real temp and proposed adjusted. Then BAM, it puts me at DPO. I really am convinced what my chart says at least in terms of O time is right, esp. since I spotted yesterday and had such HORRIBLE cramping the day I Oed and then again a couple days after. Still a bit of brownish pink when I wipe today. I have NEVER spotted mid-cycle, except once a little red blood after sex. So... I'm officially in the window and virtually "symptom free" which is also strange cuz my boobs almost always get swollen and sore around 4DPO. I guess it's possible I'm really only 3DPO and the spotting, cramping were other things but I like my crazy chart as it is and will just indulge the (possible) fantasy...


----------



## cutieq

:happydance: for crosshairs!


----------



## froggyfrog

Im so sorry mary, frer sucks now. I had evaps two months in a row :(. Sorry!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Im so sorry mary, frer sucks now. I had evaps two months in a row :(. Sorry!

They truly do! I'm sorry you had to experience their mean tricks as well. I always get evaps on FRER and THOUGHT I learned what they looked like but this evap was unlike any other! I still cannot believe it. I didn't bother testing today and wont be unless AF doesn't show! I'm sure she will be here tho...


----------



## aidensmommy1

So i just got some good news...My OBs doing my u/s to check for pre-O cysts this coming wk and then as long as all comes back well, she SAYS she'll go ahead and do my HSG the next cycle, so def Feb if all looks well u/s wise. FX!! She better really do it this time! That'll give me about 40 more days on the stronger dose of my enzymes and im hoping if there's any blockage left, the dye will be able to push through this time. I know there's a chance it wont work for me but I just have a good feeling and either way, it'll get me out of this limbo of not knowing. The repeat HSG is def worth a shot in my eyes! I had the #2 on my most recent fortune cookie (lol) so maybe it stands for the second month of the yr...lol. That's when my HSG should be so its possible that cycle #23 could be the lucky one! Im still secretly praying for a surprise bfp now but I also told myself that im most likely out, that way ill be over this cruel cycle the day AF shows. Im def glad they finally said they'll do it tho! Now I actually have some plans set to help us with TTC so we know which direction we need to go in next. Thats a great feeling!
ENZYMES, I COMMAND YOU TO WORK HARDER THAN EVER OVER THE NEXT 40 DAYS OR SO!!! :haha: FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Ok - finally got crosshairs today. It was bothering me that I did not adjust two temps which I believed followed 1DPO like I have always done before. Both times I had woken up hours earlier than my usual temp time; once I was able to go back to sleep though restlessly for a couple hours, the other I tossed and turned from 4am until I got so annoyed I got up and went to work 1 hour earlier than usual... I read in FF this month that it recommends recording the temp you take at the off time and not adjust, but I know my body and that makes the real temp wrong. So, I adjusted the temps with the online tool but didn't make them quite as high - averaged real temp and proposed adjusted. Then BAM, it puts me at DPO. I really am convinced what my chart says at least in terms of O time is right, esp. since I spotted yesterday and had such HORRIBLE cramping the day I Oed and then again a couple days after. Still a bit of brownish pink when I wipe today. I have NEVER spotted mid-cycle, except once a little red blood after sex. So... I'm officially in the window and virtually "symptom free" which is also strange cuz my boobs almost always get swollen and sore around 4DPO. I guess it's possible I'm really only 3DPO and the spotting, cramping were other things but I like my crazy chart as it is and will just indulge the (possible) fantasy...

I have a feeling you may really be 5dpo and Oed the day of that big dip. I'm just guessing this based on ur chart and the fact that u had a positive opk the day before that huge dip could mean O occurred that day. It wont be much longer til we know! Hopefully we find out when u oed by either a earlier or later than expected sticky BFP and not ur LP! FX FX FX! Come on 2015 BFPs, start rolling in! We need to start the 2015 "baby boom!" lol :). 2014 was called "the baby boom" and It drove me nuts when u heard it on the news, as I was clearly hoping to be apart of that "baby boom"....lol. Its so crazy how many ladies like us are ttc right now! Maybe baby fever is contagious right now :haha: 

GOOD LUCK LADIES!! :dust:


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Ok - finally got crosshairs today. It was bothering me that I did not adjust two temps which I believed followed 1DPO like I have always done before. Both times I had woken up hours earlier than my usual temp time; once I was able to go back to sleep though restlessly for a couple hours, the other I tossed and turned from 4am until I got so annoyed I got up and went to work 1 hour earlier than usual... I read in FF this month that it recommends recording the temp you take at the off time and not adjust, but I know my body and that makes the real temp wrong. So, I adjusted the temps with the online tool but didn't make them quite as high - averaged real temp and proposed adjusted. Then BAM, it puts me at DPO. I really am convinced what my chart says at least in terms of O time is right, esp. since I spotted yesterday and had such HORRIBLE cramping the day I Oed and then again a couple days after. Still a bit of brownish pink when I wipe today. I have NEVER spotted mid-cycle, except once a little red blood after sex. So... I'm officially in the window and virtually "symptom free" which is also strange cuz my boobs almost always get swollen and sore around 4DPO. I guess it's possible I'm really only 3DPO and the spotting, cramping were other things but I like my crazy chart as it is and will just indulge the (possible) fantasy...
> 
> I have a feeling you may really be 5dpo and Oed the day of that big dip. I'm just guessing this based on ur chart and the fact that u had a positive opk the day before that huge dip could mean O occurred that day. It wont be much longer til we know! Hopefully we find out when u oed by either a earlier or later than expected sticky BFP and not ur LP! FX FX FX! Come on 2015 BFPs, start rolling in! We need to start the 2015 "baby boom!" lol :). 2014 was called "the baby boom" and It drove me nuts when u heard it on the news, as I was clearly hoping to be apart of that "baby boom"....lol. Its so crazy how many ladies like us are ttc right now! Maybe baby fever is contagious right now :haha:
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!! :dust:Click to expand...

I agree, either I am 7 or 5 DPO... DH and I wonder if I might have released 2 eggs though so not sure how that would affect anything. Either way, I have to just assume AF isn't "late" until 3 days after FF says she's due (based on me 'being 7dpo today'). Stupid waiting. I'm still just really thrown about the spotting and those bad cramps I had on the 30th - never had anything like this.


----------



## startd

I'm having an irrational panic moment today. My DH is convinced I'm pregnant because my boobs have changed so much, but now I'm panicking that I'm not, and we'll both be disappointed. Oh, the fun of the TWW!


----------



## starryjune

startd said:


> I'm having an irrational panic moment today. My DH is convinced I'm pregnant because my boobs have changed so much, but now I'm panicking that I'm not, and we'll both be disappointed. Oh, the fun of the TWW!

How many DPO are you? Do you have a chart?


----------



## NurseGinger

Mary so sorry about the stupid test :( fx you get the BFP soon, I was so nervous and excited hoping this was it.


----------



## startd

starryjune said:


> startd said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an irrational panic moment today. My DH is convinced I'm pregnant because my boobs have changed so much, but now I'm panicking that I'm not, and we'll both be disappointed. Oh, the fun of the TWW!
> 
> How many DPO are you? Do you have a chart?Click to expand...

I'm not charting, because I can usually feel it when I ovulate. I'm about 10dpo at the moment. To be honest, I think I'm just having a hormonal day.


----------



## adge

Hi all I've been stalking for a bit and wondering if I can join you all? Looking for some support as things are weird for me....

This is my 5th cycle TTC #1. I unfortunately don't have a lot of hope for this cycle (I should be ovulating in the next day or two here.....if I am ovulating...) because I think I am having some hormonal issues going on :wacko:
I am not one who gets PMS (maybe somewhat sore boobs but nothing else) and the past two months my PMS has been crazy (sore boobs, emotional, nauseous) which of course leads me to thinking I'm pregnant....
The sore boobs have continued post PMS week (not nearly as sore but still sore)
The WEIRDEST thing though is that yesterday I noticed that I am lactating a bit from my right nipple!! only like a drop and only when I squeeze it fairly firmly (to be clear I didn't figure this out by randomly squeezing my nipple I noticed it was a bit wet and then squeezed....) but still I am super concerned about this and freaking out with this combined with the sore boobs....and also what has been an almost constant pain on the right side of my pelvis....
I have a dr apt next week so I'm hoping she will send for some tests...I'm wondering if I have a cyst? but that doesn't explain the random lactation I don't think?

Gah! I'm so frustrated and confused :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi startd... Did you test yet? How long is your usual cycle?

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starryjune

Temp dropped AGAIN today at 8DPO, maybe 6 if FF got it wrong. I am actually wondering if I really Oed at all this cycle :( I think I'm out - there is just no trace of a thermal shift. Really frustrated.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Ok - finally got crosshairs today. It was bothering me that I did not adjust two temps which I believed followed 1DPO like I have always done before. Both times I had woken up hours earlier than my usual temp time; once I was able to go back to sleep though restlessly for a couple hours, the other I tossed and turned from 4am until I got so annoyed I got up and went to work 1 hour earlier than usual... I read in FF this month that it recommends recording the temp you take at the off time and not adjust, but I know my body and that makes the real temp wrong. So, I adjusted the temps with the online tool but didn't make them quite as high - averaged real temp and proposed adjusted. Then BAM, it puts me at DPO. I really am convinced what my chart says at least in terms of O time is right, esp. since I spotted yesterday and had such HORRIBLE cramping the day I Oed and then again a couple days after. Still a bit of brownish pink when I wipe today. I have NEVER spotted mid-cycle, except once a little red blood after sex. So... I'm officially in the window and virtually "symptom free" which is also strange cuz my boobs almost always get swollen and sore around 4DPO. I guess it's possible I'm really only 3DPO and the spotting, cramping were other things but I like my crazy chart as it is and will just indulge the (possible) fantasy...
> 
> I have a feeling you may really be 5dpo and Oed the day of that big dip. I'm just guessing this based on ur chart and the fact that u had a positive opk the day before that huge dip could mean O occurred that day. It wont be much longer til we know! Hopefully we find out when u oed by either a earlier or later than expected sticky BFP and not ur LP! FX FX FX! Come on 2015 BFPs, start rolling in! We need to start the 2015 "baby boom!" lol :). 2014 was called "the baby boom" and It drove me nuts when u heard it on the news, as I was clearly hoping to be apart of that "baby boom"....lol. Its so crazy how many ladies like us are ttc right now! Maybe baby fever is contagious right now :haha:
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, either I am 7 or 5 DPO... DH and I wonder if I might have released 2 eggs though so not sure how that would affect anything. Either way, I have to just assume AF isn't "late" until 3 days after FF says she's due (based on me 'being 7dpo today'). Stupid waiting. I'm still just really thrown about the spotting and those bad cramps I had on the 30th - never had anything like this.Click to expand...

Your exactly right with assuming AF isn't late yet until those extra 3 days have passed. That'd be great if u released 2 eggs. I think two eggs can only release within 24hrs so maybe u released one very late on the evening of the first suspected O day and very early in the a.m for the next suspected O day....We'll never know the answer to this for sure but I like to think about all the things that could be going on in there lol :). 
Also, one cycle I had BAD o pains and spotting as well. My doctor informed me that this can be quite common at O time and is just from the "rupture" of the egg and she also said it can happen before O, during O, or after. If its was more of a pink color, it was probably right with O or RIGHT after, if It was More brownish, its probably from your ovary going crazy before O because the brown blood usually means "old" and the pink/red blood usually means "fresh". Of course this can differ for all of us, I just wanted to share some more of this TTC info I have filled my brain with! Lol! But anyways, spotting at O could just mean u had an extra strong O for ur BFP if its not a common thing for u! :) You never know! : FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

startd said:


> I'm having an irrational panic moment today. My DH is convinced I'm pregnant because my boobs have changed so much, but now I'm panicking that I'm not, and we'll both be disappointed. Oh, the fun of the TWW!

This is EXACTLY what I just went through. AF hasn't shown yet but as of yest, I knew I was out & ive taught myself over time to deal w it before AF shows and then I can be back to my positive self for the next cycle. But that's me. 
As for you, I bet u have a great shot at this being ur BFP. Breast changes that DH can notice, or any symptoms DH notices for that matter can def be a good sign! They're blind to many symptoms..lol. What dpo are u and when do u plan to test?


----------



## aidensmommy1

startd said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> startd said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an irrational panic moment today. My DH is convinced I'm pregnant because my boobs have changed so much, but now I'm panicking that I'm not, and we'll both be disappointed. Oh, the fun of the TWW!
> 
> How many DPO are you? Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not charting, because I can usually feel it when I ovulate. I'm about 10dpo at the moment. To be honest, I think I'm just having a hormonal day.Click to expand...

I see ur dpo now. If u can get ur hands on frer, many women get positives with those at 10-12dpo but if u don't, def dont feel out, as we're all certainly different and hcg will always build up differently for everyone. Good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still cant believe my HSG is finally going to happen next month! I'm so excited and nervous all at once but it NEEDS to be done. I have to know if my tube has healed or if I need to move onto bigger steps. I really have sooo much faith that it'll open during the procedure. Last hsg, I had a horrible feeling in my heart but this time around, I actually have a more "this WILL work!" feeling in my heart. I know the enzymes don't work for everyone though so I'll be as prepared as can be for bad news, just incase. I would love to give hope to other women with scar tissue damage of the tubes/reproductive organs and show them that it can be done naturally, and of course this would be music to my own ears as I'm certain we will conceive fairly quickly with a wide open tube. I wish they could just make artificial tubes for women to use if needed...(lol). It drives me mad knowing thats the only thing getting in our way BUT that's why this HSG is sooo very important to me. Its like I've been living in "tubal limbo" for 6 months or so wondering if the enzymes are working or not. I'm so excited to finally know!!! :) This news def was a great pick me up after this dreadful TWW!
FX for the best to come!

I'm talking as if AF already showed but she should def be here by tomorrow. I'm very grouchy and thats a sign that AF is coming. I never used to get PMS when I was younger but after my right ovary and tube was removed, I feel like I get every pms symptom in the book! Probably because now my body thinks its 5yrs older, fertility wise. My doctor said although im 25, having 1 ovary and tube would make me more in my early 30s fertility wise. It has to do with the fact that I lost half of the eggs ny body will ever produce with that ovary. Anyway, I'm rambling. I'm KIND OF feeling a little better today but def still sick! This is a very long, horrible cold!


----------



## cutieq

I'm so happy you get your hsg next month! Something positive and progressive to look forward to. Who's excited? Me!


----------



## A1983

Yes that's so good you don't have to wait long Mary, you need the answer to so you can plan the next steps to get your baby whether it be natural or a little help


----------



## startd

adge said:


> Hi all I've been stalking for a bit and wondering if I can join you all? Looking for some support as things are weird for me....
> 
> This is my 5th cycle TTC #1. I unfortunately don't have a lot of hope for this cycle (I should be ovulating in the next day or two here.....if I am ovulating...) because I think I am having some hormonal issues going on :wacko:
> I am not one who gets PMS (maybe somewhat sore boobs but nothing else) and the past two months my PMS has been crazy (sore boobs, emotional, nauseous) which of course leads me to thinking I'm pregnant....
> The sore boobs have continued post PMS week (not nearly as sore but still sore)
> The WEIRDEST thing though is that yesterday I noticed that I am lactating a bit from my right nipple!! only like a drop and only when I squeeze it fairly firmly (to be clear I didn't figure this out by randomly squeezing my nipple I noticed it was a bit wet and then squeezed....) but still I am super concerned about this and freaking out with this combined with the sore boobs....and also what has been an almost constant pain on the right side of my pelvis....
> I have a dr apt next week so I'm hoping she will send for some tests...I'm wondering if I have a cyst? but that doesn't explain the random lactation I don't think?
> 
> Gah! I'm so frustrated and confused :cry:

Good luck! Hormones really are the craziest things


----------



## startd

aidensmommy1 said:


> startd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> startd said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an irrational panic moment today. My DH is convinced I'm pregnant because my boobs have changed so much, but now I'm panicking that I'm not, and we'll both be disappointed. Oh, the fun of the TWW!
> 
> How many DPO are you? Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not charting, because I can usually feel it when I ovulate. I'm about 10dpo at the moment. To be honest, I think I'm just having a hormonal day.Click to expand...
> 
> I see ur dpo now. If u can get ur hands on frer, many women get positives with those at 10-12dpo but if u don't, def dont feel out, as we're all certainly different and hcg will always build up differently for everyone. Good luck hun!Click to expand...

Thanks! The support on here is great. I'm having a slight BFN avoidance day ( I.e. If I don't test, I can't get one :winkwink:) but I think I'll test tomorrow and then just test every second day until I either get a BFP or AF. Let's hope for the first one!


----------



## startd

aidensmommy1 said:


> I still cant believe my HSG is finally going to happen next month! I'm so excited and nervous all at once but it NEEDS to be done. I have to know if my tube has healed or if I need to move onto bigger steps. I really have sooo much faith that it'll open during the procedure. Last hsg, I had a horrible feeling in my heart but this time around, I actually have a more "this WILL work!" feeling in my heart. I know the enzymes don't work for everyone though so I'll be as prepared as can be for bad news, just incase. I would love to give hope to other women with scar tissue damage of the tubes/reproductive organs and show them that it can be done naturally, and of course this would be music to my own ears as I'm certain we will conceive fairly quickly with a wide open tube. I wish they could just make artificial tubes for women to use if needed...(lol). It drives me mad knowing thats the only thing getting in our way BUT that's why this HSG is sooo very important to me. Its like I've been living in "tubal limbo" for 6 months or so wondering if the enzymes are working or not. I'm so excited to finally know!!! :) This news def was a great pick me up after this dreadful TWW!
> FX for the best to come!
> 
> I'm talking as if AF already showed but she should def be here by tomorrow. I'm very grouchy and thats a sign that AF is coming. I never used to get PMS when I was younger but after my right ovary and tube was removed, I feel like I get every pms symptom in the book! Probably because now my body thinks its 5yrs older, fertility wise. My doctor said although im 25, having 1 ovary and tube would make me more in my early 30s fertility wise. It has to do with the fact that I lost half of the eggs ny body will ever produce with that ovary. Anyway, I'm rambling. I'm KIND OF feeling a little better today but def still sick! This is a very long, horrible cold!

I hope you feel better soon. Great news about the HSG - good luck!


----------



## startd

mdscpa said:


> Hi startd... Did you test yet? How long is your usual cycle?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks! AF is due in about 4 days, so I think I'll wait until tomorrow and test.


----------



## psulion08

I'm not sure what dpo I am but I have the faintest cramps. Normally before AF I would have major cramps and then BOO there's the witch. These have been going on for a couple days now. Everytime I check...nothing, just lots of CM (sorry tmi). Maybe it's just what I ate? I think AF is supposed to come this week. I tested today and BFN. I think I'll test tomorrow...just to see.

GL everyone who is testing!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry ive not been around much I just been feeling rather down witht the whole ttc thing, pcos and the clomid. My firt round of 50 mg days 2-6 alongside metformin failed.. im on cycle 2 at the moment with 100mg clomid also taken days 2-6 currently on CD 23 and my nipples are sensitive to the touch and are tender but im still not feeling very positive that all this is going to work for me :(

I see other ladies who tke 1500mg of metformin and 50 mg of clomid get pregnant first round... or at least ovulate if they dont manage to catch that egg but according to my gynae I didnt ovulate again!!! :cry: They up my dose to 100mg now but I feel that I must have pcos really bad case as Im on so much medication im still not working!!! Im currently taking:

1500mg metformin a day
Cloimd at two different doeses
Centrum Pregnancy care before and during pregnancy prenatal vitamins (Which are said to be worlds number 1 multivitamin) one of these a day.

I went to the herbal shop and the recommened a natural wheatgerm to put on my breakfast. 

And now I have found these wellwoman soft drink im diring one a day, it has green tea in it, pomegrante, and more vitamins etc

Ive been that down I not even took OPKS at all this month, or checked CM, because I feel its pointless and a of time... but also on a hope side of view that if we dont focus on it so much we may just get a luxky supirse :shrug:

These are the days we bed.. we tried to set it just for every other day... CD 3,5,7,9,11,13,15,19 & 21 So far


----------



## Michellebelle

SarahLou, sorry you've been feeling down. I think it's good that you're BDing every other day, that definitely ups your chances! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM, 4 dpo and not really anything to report. Just kinda tired today, but I think that's partially due to spending time around family haha! :)


----------



## mdscpa

FX for you both Sarah and Michelle.... Oh, Mary i'm so happy that your HSG is a go next month.... I pray that this will clear up some tiny bits of tissues lurking in your tubes...Still hope that it's already clear though... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

I'll catch up later. Here's all my opks from cd13 and cd14. I got a little carried away.. Bottom-most test is first taken for each day with next test placed above and so on. Second to last from cd 14 was darkest I ever got so far and last was lighter than the last 9-10 had been, so hopefully in 5 hours when I temp I'll see a dip.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, so sad that :af: finally showed her ugly unwelcomed face... But i'm glad it's over and you're gonna get your HSG..... FX for your :bfp: after HSG....


----------



## NurseGinger

Hello everyone, its only been 24 hours since i have been on but it feels like forever, how is everyone doing? 

AFM- today i feel really good, which is a good sign to me considering the past week ive felt emotional, "blah", hormonal and mean to bf. Im wondering if it is because it is around 56 degrees here and event tho its pouring down it feels amazing outside, like spring! I get seasonal depression so winter time gets me in some blues. However next week is to be -20!! ewwwwwwwww and of all days i feel good, my bf works all day :( alot of my symptoms seem to have diminished which had me worried but i read that symptoms can come and go or lessen as your body gets use to it so i feel a little better. I got for my first appt. Jan 21st and ill be maybe 7 1/2 weeks so FX everything is good!!


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about AF Mary, but full speed ahead toward some answers and your hsg next month. 

NG, mine come and go too. The only consistent thing had been these sore cannons on my chest. I think my days of sleeping and walking around the house bra less are over.


----------



## NurseGinger

Ive done nothing but wear big shirts and stay braless! My neighbor lives below me and is a family friend and when i go see her i dont wear a bra... yesterday i noticed my bbs didnt hurt much, nipples didnt feel sore or anything and thats what made me nervous, then i started thinking "wait, most of my symptoms seemed to have diminished!" man i was freaking out inside thinking something was wrong. Im nervous about my first appt, but i guess thats normal.


----------



## cutieq

Yea. It's insanely hard not to question everything lol. I'm nervous for mine too and still waiting on my 2nd betas which I will get tomorrow.


----------



## NurseGinger

i put a bra on today because i wasnt in pain, yep now they are feeling pretty tender. damn bra....


----------



## starryjune

Querida87 said:


> I'll catch up later. Here's all my opks from cd13 and cd14. I got a little carried away.. Bottom-most test is first taken for each day with next test placed above and so on. Second to last from cd 14 was darkest I ever got so far and last was lighter than the last 9-10 had been, so hopefully in 5 hours when I temp I'll see a dip.

Hmm, I don't see any positive results - I wonder if you are testing too often/pee isn't saturated enough? Trust your body though and I hope you do indeed get the dip tomorrow and a clear + OPK.


----------



## psulion08

I'm supposed to get AF sometime this week..I think. I keep getting cramps, like AF is coming but when I go to the bathroom..nothing. I also have really sore nipples...not the breast..just the nipple. Weird. I took a test today and BFN. I plan on testing on Tuesday if I don't get AF.


----------



## Querida87

My temp didn't dip, it spike. FF says you won't always see a dip pre-O and some women never get velar +opk even though they do ovulate.. Idk but I do knowthat I've had some odd cramping when I first wake up for the last two days..


----------



## YadairaD

aidensmommy1 said:


> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> What kind of cm did you have before you ovulated? after?
> 
> I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If already ovulated. I don't usually have that kind of cm this early in my cycle. Me and dh did bd a lot in the last 4 days.
> 
> I usually get creamy cm after O and thats one sign for me that it has passed BUT its different for us all. It can take a day or so after the EWCM goes away. What CD are you on?Click to expand...

I'm currently cd 20 estimated 4 dpo (I had EWCM late on the 30th until the next evening) and I'm having TONS of milky white cm, but it's tinged yellow (odd) last cycle I had a lot 1 dpo then it went back to normal the next day. It's been a lot of cm consistently.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> My temp didn't dip, it spike. FF says you won't always see a dip pre-O and some women never get velar +opk even though they do ovulate.. Idk but I do knowthat I've had some odd cramping when I first wake up for the last two days..

There's def a chance ur oing today, the 5th. FX and good luck!!

Also, sometimes my temp will jump the day before O and then dip and then I'll get my true rise. Sometimes I have to discard that temp if it takes a few days for my body to really warm up and I get a "slow rise", which is completely normal. I looked up "Rise befoe O dip" and it has to do with hormones at O time.. Yeah that wasn't a good explanation but hormones is the only way I can word it lol. Hope this helps! GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies, CD 2 over here and it seems like AF was heavy yest a.m and then went to light by evening and is almost none existent at times. I'm probably having one of those weird "stop and go" AF's...idk if any of u know what I mean lol. I'm still going to do my usual CD4/5 day test just to be sure it was a real AF. 

I'm supposed to have an u/s tomorrow. I told the docs id most likely be CD2 on Monday, which I am, and I later realized they scheduled me for CD3...lol. If its just spotting, ill go but I need to call and ask them what they'd like me to do if I have any sort of flow. Id prefer to reschedule for CD5/6. We'll see.

Sorry I haven't been on much. I had to get my head straight and plus this cold/flu has been kicking my butt!!! I'm finally STARTING to feel better! Yay! (knock on wood!!) Knowing I have that HSG soon ahead helped pick me up out of my slump, for sure. FX!!!

Oh and that very mean frer did turn pink...I have never seen an evap like that, that appeared first in the time frame and then got lighter and then got definite pink later the same day. I'm calling for a refund on that box. I'm so mad at that test!! I sent Kenna a pic so when she's not busy ill have her post it so u guys can see how much more cruel that test became. I know results after 10mins dont mean anything but the fact it showed within seconds LIGHTER and I use frer like nobodys business and always let them sit to "compare" and never have I seen one turn into a line like this. Grr! I'm over it though emotionally. I'm just smiling, looking forward to my HSG and then we can plan corrective surgery of that doesn't go well...i might as well give the surgery a try before jumping to IVF. FX it all works out within the next couple/few months! :)

Good luck ladies!!! I hope everyone waiting to test get BFP'S and I hope everyone waiting to O releases that golden eggy!!! :) FX! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies. 
Sorry for being quiet a bit lately, I have not abandoned you all :hugs:
Been really busy at work and I haven't even had proper time to be active on my own journal either lol.

Welcome to the new ladies! I really hope you all get BFP's real soon!!

Brianna I'm with June, your opks don't quite look positive to me from the photos but hopefully o is just around the corner for you :)

Mary, I'm sorry the witch came! This was such a bummy cycle :(
I'm glad that you have your steps going forward and your HSG next month!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> FX for you both Sarah and Michelle.... Oh, Mary i'm so happy that your HSG is a go next month.... I pray that this will clear up some tiny bits of tissues lurking in your tubes...Still hope that it's already clear though...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks Daphne! I'm hoping my tube is open as well, that way the HSG won't hurt so bad! For me, my hsg was worse than birth and I'm not even exaggerating. Ouch! But ive seen many women go for their repeat and the dye went straight through with no struggle. Sometimes it takes longer for the enzymes to fix the "hair like sweepers" in our tubes...lol the way I worded that made me laugh. Ive seen women who conceive fast after the enzymes and others who found they're tube had cleared but then it still took the enzymes for 4-8 months after before they conceived so because ive been taking them for 5 months longer than the "recommended time" before the repeat HSG, I'm hoping it was enough time to let my body heal and allow the HSG to up my odds, u know? Thats why I procrastinated so much when it came to getting the repeat at first. I wanted to allow that extra "healing time", to give it my all, beforehand. I know there's a chance it wont be open but I can only hope and pray that my feelings are right and god worked his magic :). I have faith that one way or another, this HSG will speed up our journey to our BFP. Being in Limbo makes it very hard to make other plans, esp since surgery would be first on that list of "what to do next...". 

How are you feeling? Ur sex scan must be coming soon right?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> What kind of cm did you have before you ovulated? after?
> 
> I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If already ovulated. I don't usually have that kind of cm this early in my cycle. Me and dh did bd a lot in the last 4 days.
> 
> I usually get creamy cm after O and thats one sign for me that it has passed BUT its different for us all. It can take a day or so after the EWCM goes away. What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently cd 20 estimated 4 dpo (I had EWCM late on the 30th until the next evening) and I'm having TONS of milky white cm, but it's tinged yellow (odd) last cycle I had a lot 1 dpo then it went back to normal the next day. It's been a lot of cm consistently.Click to expand...

I too get the cm like u described, including the yellowish tinged. My doc tested me for infection the first month I noticed it and it was nothing. She said it can be affects of progesterone or as pregnancy. Its like everything else TTC, we have to wait and see :-\. It def sounds like ur passed O tho! Hopefully we'll see a BFP within the next week or so! FX!! What dpo do u think ull test?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> FX for you both Sarah and Michelle.... Oh, Mary i'm so happy that your HSG is a go next month.... I pray that this will clear up some tiny bits of tissues lurking in your tubes...Still hope that it's already clear though...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks Daphne! I'm hoping my tube is open as well, that way the HSG won't hurt so bad! For me, my hsg was worse than birth and I'm not even exaggerating. Ouch! But ive seen many women go for their repeat and the dye went straight through with no struggle. Sometimes it takes longer for the enzymes to fix the "hair like sweepers" in our tubes...lol the way I worded that made me laugh. Ive seen women who conceive fast after the enzymes and others who found they're tube had cleared but then it still took the enzymes for 4-8 months after before they conceived so because ive been taking them for 5 months longer than the "recommended time" before the repeat HSG, I'm hoping it was enough time to let my body heal and allow the HSG to up my odds, u know? Thats why I procrastinated so much when it came to getting the repeat at first. I wanted to allow that extra "healing time", to give it my all, beforehand. I know there's a chance it wont be open but I can only hope and pray that my feelings are right and god worked his magic :). I have faith that one way or another, this HSG will speed up our journey to our BFP. Being in Limbo makes it very hard to make other plans, esp since surgery would be first on that list of "what to do next...".
> 
> How are you feeling? Ur sex scan must be coming soon right?!Click to expand...

I really do pray that your tube finally opened up with the enzymes along if not hope HSG will do the trick and let you see the dye go through the "hair like sweepers" :haha: I'm sure you'll have your forever baby any time soon.... I really wanna thank you for bringing up HSG to me before i have no clue that there's such a thing and i still believe that even though my results were normal that it helped in some way.... Coz i got :bfp: 3 months after that.....

I'm feeling great (thanks for asking) just have few bouts of headache every night bad not as bad that i have to take any meds..I'll have my anatomy scan in 3 weeks 3 days, I can't wait to find out and see our baby again.... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

psulion08 said:


> I'm supposed to get AF sometime this week..I think. I keep getting cramps, like AF is coming but when I go to the bathroom..nothing. I also have really sore nipples...not the breast..just the nipple. Weird. I took a test today and BFN. I plan on testing on Tuesday if I don't get AF.

I hope you get :bfp: on your next test hun..... Did you do opks or temping to know if you ovulated? Were you cycles regular??? Regarding the sore nipples studies show that during TWW breast and nipple changes due to hormones... When the breasts get sore (esp the sides) you have progesterone dominance and when it's the nipples you have estrogen dominance... Soreness on the sides and in the front doesn't help determine whether ovulation has taken place. But it's better if it's on the sides because chances are you really ovulated or have good progesterone level...


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> FX for you both Sarah and Michelle.... Oh, Mary i'm so happy that your HSG is a go next month.... I pray that this will clear up some tiny bits of tissues lurking in your tubes...Still hope that it's already clear though...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks Daphne! I'm hoping my tube is open as well, that way the HSG won't hurt so bad! For me, my hsg was worse than birth and I'm not even exaggerating. Ouch! But ive seen many women go for their repeat and the dye went straight through with no struggle. Sometimes it takes longer for the enzymes to fix the "hair like sweepers" in our tubes...lol the way I worded that made me laugh. Ive seen women who conceive fast after the enzymes and others who found they're tube had cleared but then it still took the enzymes for 4-8 months after before they conceived so because ive been taking them for 5 months longer than the "recommended time" before the repeat HSG, I'm hoping it was enough time to let my body heal and allow the HSG to up my odds, u know? Thats why I procrastinated so much when it came to getting the repeat at first. I wanted to allow that extra "healing time", to give it my all, beforehand. I know there's a chance it wont be open but I can only hope and pray that my feelings are right and god worked his magic :). I have faith that one way or another, this HSG will speed up our journey to our BFP. Being in Limbo makes it very hard to make other plans, esp since surgery would be first on that list of "what to do next...".
> 
> How are you feeling? Ur sex scan must be coming soon right?!Click to expand...
> 
> I really do pray that your tube finally opened up with the enzymes along if not hope HSG will do the trick and let you see the dye go through the "hair like sweepers" :haha: I'm sure you'll have your forever baby any time soon.... I really wanna thank you for bringing up HSG to me before i have no clue that there's such a thing and i still believe that even though my results were normal that it helped in some way.... Coz i got :bfp: 3 months after that.....
> 
> I'm feeling great (thanks for asking) just have few bouts of headache every night bad not as bad that i have to take any meds..I'll have my anatomy scan in 3 weeks 3 days, I can't wait to find out and see our baby again.... :happydance:Click to expand...

I too, truly believe the HSG helped u as well. They say even with an open tube it can "widen" it or make it "slippery" and apparently it can overall help the sperm meets egg process. Sometimes there a TINY bit of fluid or blockage of some sort in there that gets pushed through instantly so sometimes it doesn't even look like there was ever anything in the way, u know what I mean? Those were some of the un-technical terms my doc used when explaining how it helps in many cases. I def believe it helped Megan as well :). 

And omg I'm so excited for ur next scan!! Cant wait to see what ur having! Idk why but something in my gut says girl for u. What does ur gut say right now? If anything...lol. With aiden, I KNEW I was having a boy. When they told me I didn't get all excited or anything, I just thanked the doc for confirming it for me...lol :haha:. I already celebrated the fact that I was having a boy weeks before my u/s. I wanted a girl initially and then around 12/13 wks, I said to my mother "I know I'm having a boy. What do u think of the name Aiden?" lol. They say some women get that instinct and I guess I was one of them with Aiden, even when it came to testing. I would be very lucky to experience another easy pregnancy like I did with Aiden. I did have a.m sickness from wk 7-9 but only actually vomited 2x and I was actually more energetic. Id be perfectly fine with feeling icky everyday for another baby though . So many of u ladies have experienced horrid am sickness and I'm getting a little scared of it to be honest but ill deal if I get it lol. I'm sorry u all have had to deal w that!

Daphne, did u have bad a.m sickness? I can't remember? It seems like ur bfp was so long ago cuz so many have rolled in since! (yay!! :) )


----------



## aidensmommy1

I love ur pics Daphne. I told DH as soon as I have a baby bump, we're going to get pictures like that done! Lol I'm excited to share the pregnancy with DH and Aiden before we meet our miracle baby together :) Aiden likes to call it HIS baby...lol. Like he'll ask "When will I get my baby?" haha. He'll make a great daddy one day, it just better be after college! :)


----------



## mdscpa

My gut tells me my baby is a girl... DH thinks otherwise..... I had a bad MS but they stopped around 12 weeks.... Maybe i'm one of the lucky few who goes by the book.... (not jinxing myself i hope) :haha::rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

I cannot wait to see your bump photos Mary!!!! :happydance: Oh, how cute is that about Aiden... He surely will be a great dad one day.... Like you I hope it's after college... :lol:


----------



## psulion08

mdscpa said:


> psulion08 said:
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to get AF sometime this week..I think. I keep getting cramps, like AF is coming but when I go to the bathroom..nothing. I also have really sore nipples...not the breast..just the nipple. Weird. I took a test today and BFN. I plan on testing on Tuesday if I don't get AF.
> 
> I hope you get :bfp: on your next test hun..... Did you do opks or temping to know if you ovulated? Were you cycles regular??? Regarding the sore nipples studies show that during TWW breast and nipple changes due to hormones... When the breasts get sore (esp the sides) you have progesterone dominance and when it's the nipples you have estrogen dominance... Soreness on the sides and in the front doesn't help determine whether ovulation has taken place. But it's better if it's on the sides because chances are you really ovulated or have good progesterone level...Click to expand...

I have not done OPKs or temping. My cycles have been pretty regular. Normally 33-37 cycles. Still no AF though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed when I test tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

psulion08 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psulion08 said:
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to get AF sometime this week..I think. I keep getting cramps, like AF is coming but when I go to the bathroom..nothing. I also have really sore nipples...not the breast..just the nipple. Weird. I took a test today and BFN. I plan on testing on Tuesday if I don't get AF.
> 
> I hope you get :bfp: on your next test hun..... Did you do opks or temping to know if you ovulated? Were you cycles regular??? Regarding the sore nipples studies show that during TWW breast and nipple changes due to hormones... When the breasts get sore (esp the sides) you have progesterone dominance and when it's the nipples you have estrogen dominance... Soreness on the sides and in the front doesn't help determine whether ovulation has taken place. But it's better if it's on the sides because chances are you really ovulated or have good progesterone level...Click to expand...
> 
> I have not done OPKs or temping. My cycles have been pretty regular. Normally 33-37 cycles. Still no AF though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed when I test tomorrow.Click to expand...

I get sore nips just about every cycle either the day of or a couple of days after O so that could be what thats from so u may only be 2-5dpo. Id wait another week and try testing again if no AF and I think ud get more accurate results by then. Tues would probably be a little too soon but I can't say for sure without temps. If the mean witch happens to get u, I def recommend temping or opking. Temping is best for confirming that O has passed and opks are good to help u bd on time but if u tend to BD all through the month anyhow, just temping would work. It helps u know where u are in ur cycle and when exactly to expect AF or if ur truly oing or how long ur LP is and if its a healthy length. There's so much u can learn from it. And Even women with the most regular cycles have abnormal cycles here and there and its completely normal and common. But anyway, I hope this all leads to ur BFP this cycle and u wont need temping or anything! FX! Just remember not to feel down if you get a BFN or dont assume AF is late yet only because ur O day can always differ from cycle to cycle and ur body may have just taken longer than usual to release that egg. Most times when a woman isn't charting and hasn't gotten a BFP and thinks AF is late, its due to late ovulation, which means it's still too soon to test. What CD are u on now? I hope some of this info helped! It stinks waiting & wondering whats going on so I wanted to share a few things I've learned through out my TTC journey thus far. Good luck hun!


----------



## starryjune

I'm baffled this cycle. FF says I am 10 dpo... DH thinks I released two eggs, first one 24 hours before confirmed O, second on that day. But a big temp dip happen 2 days after confirmed O, so THAT could be the actual day, putting me at only 8DPO. Or... I didn't O at all, and the +OPK just showed my body tried to (but failed). My temps are lower than usual but I wonder if they are because it's been so cold outside/in our apt. this cycle?? I overlayed my charts and the temps do follow a similar patten this time, just slightly lower and a bit more erratic. The major confusion is that I STILL have no pms symptoms. I always reported tender breasts starting 4-6 DPO, along with back pain, general aches, bloating, etc. I am having more face breakouts this cycle and had the new thing, spotting 5-7dpo and midcycle cramps... but now, I feel totally symptom-free. How odd. Can this happen when you don't ovulate?


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> I'm baffled this cycle. FF says I am 10 dpo... DH thinks I released two eggs, first one 24 hours before confirmed O, second on that day. But a big temp dip happen 2 days after confirmed O, so THAT could be the actual day, putting me at only 8DPO. Or... I didn't O at all, and the +OPK just showed my body tried to (but failed). My temps are lower than usual but I wonder if they are because it's been so cold outside/in our apt. this cycle?? I overlayed my charts and the temps do follow a similar patten this time, just slightly lower and a bit more erratic. The major confusion is that I STILL have no pms symptoms. I always reported tender breasts starting 4-6 DPO, along with back pain, general aches, bloating, etc. I am having more face breakouts this cycle and had the new thing, spotting 5-7dpo and midcycle cramps... but now, I feel totally symptom-free. How odd. Can this happen when you don't ovulate?

It does look possible that u haven't oed but it could just be an erratic chart. Maybe this is a good thing for YOU personally. Ive seen soo many different BFP charts, compared to that particular persons non bfp charts and there are soo many different patterns. Id still BD for safety every 2 days or so, especially with the lack of no PMS symptoms incase ur body Os later. I hope you have oed and there's def a chance u have, it just really looks odd, like u said. I know its common to have an annov. cycle randomly and its 100% normal, even if u have a very regular cycle. But I also know estrogen can be higher in BFP cycles so that could maybe be some of the reason for the lower temps for some women during a BFP cycle. Hmm...now I'm going to be stalking, waiting to see when ur BFP comes..:) FX!!
Also, do u temp by mouth or vaginally? The only reason I don't agree with FF is because of how ur past charts are. I temp vaginally and the cold has never affected my temps, besides when I was temping by mouth. Usually if your covered up, it wont make too much of a difference, except for during the season change, sometimes then it'll affect it a lil for me but after its already been cold for a wk or more, my body usually adjusts. We're all different though. Good luck hun! Hope we solve this tricky puzzle soon!! :dust:

I wanted to add, if you have oed, It looks like it could have been on day 16 because all of the other temps have stayed above 97.4 since day 17. Thats just a guess though, as its hard to say. CD 14 is possible too and day 16 could have been a "fallback". Did you not temp the days of the missing temps or did they just look out of place? Those temps would help alot but we'll get an answer soon. Its funny how much I invest myself into all of ur cycles...Its fun for me, plus it helps me focus on something other than my fertility problems. I love trying to help all of u ladies, it keeps me sane! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I feel like doing the happy dance today! :happydance: 

I really believe ill have my sticky BFP by April, now that the HSG is in place . I'm going to ask for the surgery ASAP afterwards IF the enzymes didn't do the trick. Ive been praying so much & I definitely feel good about it. I can't stop talkng about it, just like last time my HSG was coming except last time I had a very bad feeling....this time I have a great feeling. I need to just think positive thoughts! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its been nice the past 2 days not temping. I haven't been temping the first 2 days of my cycle but I dont like seeing a dot-less chart so I just added in the temps today and yest...lol. I'm going to temp tomorrow, just cuz of AF being quite light. 
Anywhoo, yest we had a bad snow storm followed by rain so everything turned to ice and omgosh was it heavy!! My back is KILLING me today from shoveling our driveway! I never hurt like this from shoveling. Good thing I'm out of my TWW or I'd prob think it was a symptom lol :haha:. 

I think the BFPS will continue to roll in on here, I can't wait to see them all! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## A1983

Do you always ovulate on the same day (ish) Aidensm? If you do maybe have a month off temping and focus on hsg and bding?! You may feel lost without your chart though  

If it helps anyone, the 3 times I've fallen pregnant ive bd'd a few hours before my ovulation pains started ie 9 hours-same day as +ive opk and then 24 hours later with between 36&72 hours build up of spernies! The other months ive bd'd a day before ov pains or a few hours after ov pains-just the way the month worked with timings and life!


----------



## TTC74

Happy New Years ladies! 

It's been a while since I've posted. I've been lurking, though. 

Here's the skinny on me - I'm waiting to O. FX that I don't have another annovulatory month like last month (which was my first). Also, I've lost 8.5 pounds of the 20 pounds I have to lose to get my fertility meds! :happydance: I'm on a crazy diet that has me losing about a pound a day. So, I figure I'll get those meds within the next cycle or two.


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> I'm baffled this cycle. FF says I am 10 dpo... DH thinks I released two eggs, first one 24 hours before confirmed O, second on that day. But a big temp dip happen 2 days after confirmed O, so THAT could be the actual day, putting me at only 8DPO. Or... I didn't O at all, and the +OPK just showed my body tried to (but failed). My temps are lower than usual but I wonder if they are because it's been so cold outside/in our apt. this cycle?? I overlayed my charts and the temps do follow a similar patten this time, just slightly lower and a bit more erratic. The major confusion is that I STILL have no pms symptoms. I always reported tender breasts starting 4-6 DPO, along with back pain, general aches, bloating, etc. I am having more face breakouts this cycle and had the new thing, spotting 5-7dpo and midcycle cramps... but now, I feel totally symptom-free. How odd. Can this happen when you don't ovulate?
> 
> It does look possible that u haven't oed but it could just be an erratic chart. Maybe this is a good thing for YOU personally. Ive seen soo many different BFP charts, compared to that particular persons non bfp charts and there are soo many different patterns. Id still BD for safety every 2 days or so, especially with the lack of no PMS symptoms incase ur body Os later. I hope you have oed and there's def a chance u have, it just really looks odd, like u said. I know its common to have an annov. cycle randomly and its 100% normal, even if u have a very regular cycle. But I also know estrogen can be higher in BFP cycles so that could maybe be some of the reason for the lower temps for some women during a BFP cycle. Hmm...now I'm going to be stalking, waiting to see when ur BFP comes..:) FX!!
> Also, do u temp by mouth or vaginally? The only reason I don't agree with FF is because of how ur past charts are. I temp vaginally and the cold has never affected my temps, besides when I was temping by mouth. Usually if your covered up, it wont make too much of a difference, except for during the season change, sometimes then it'll affect it a lil for me but after its already been cold for a wk or more, my body usually adjusts. We're all different though. Good luck hun! Hope we solve this tricky puzzle soon!! :dust:
> 
> I wanted to add, if you have oed, It looks like it could have been on day 16 because all of the other temps have stayed above 97.4 since day 17. Thats just a guess though, as its hard to say. CD 14 is possible too and day 16 could have been a "fallback". Did you not temp the days of the missing temps or did they just look out of place? Those temps would help alot but we'll get an answer soon. Its funny how much I invest myself into all of ur cycles...Its fun for me, plus it helps me focus on something other than my fertility problems. I love trying to help all of u ladies, it keeps me sane! :)Click to expand...

I doubt I Oed as late as day 16 since my last +OPK was day 13. And I had pink-brown spotting CD 17-19 (6, possible 4 DPO) which I am hopeful means that was from ovulating - never spotted midcycle before, nor had the cramping I did on CDs 14 and 16 (had semi-intense cramping from right ovary area to my lower back that evening - pulling and aching sensation that was better when I applied pressure and then a heating pad). 

I am glad you are stalking my chart so I feel some camaraderie!! I just have to hope I did O and have different levels of hormones and thus the lower/erratic temps and lack of "symptoms" of anything thus far. Even if I Oed late (CD16), we BDed the night before so we covered the bases. I won't consider AF "late" until after the day it should start based on the latest day I may have ovulated (CD16). I will try my hardest not to test til then should the witch not show.

Oh and yeah, some missing temps before I started getting some CM again - I knew it was too early for O and didn't want to temp that weekend. I needed to sleep in for once!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary when is your hsg scheduled for?

Im feeling super down today, really just hopeless. Dh and I are entering into a contest with before and after shots of getting into shape. They have two winners (malr and female) who will be awarded 80 thousand, and one people's choice of 40 thousand. Its a twelve week contest, and dh has an Olympic weight bench and my mil gave us her old treadmill. So that will be my focus for the next 12 weeks! Im hoping that it takes my attention off of ttc, that and our adoption seminar next week. If we win, im going to use it to build our family!


----------



## psulion08

aidensmommy1 said:


> psulion08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psulion08 said:
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to get AF sometime this week..I think. I keep getting cramps, like AF is coming but when I go to the bathroom..nothing. I also have really sore nipples...not the breast..just the nipple. Weird. I took a test today and BFN. I plan on testing on Tuesday if I don't get AF.
> 
> I hope you get :bfp: on your next test hun..... Did you do opks or temping to know if you ovulated? Were you cycles regular??? Regarding the sore nipples studies show that during TWW breast and nipple changes due to hormones... When the breasts get sore (esp the sides) you have progesterone dominance and when it's the nipples you have estrogen dominance... Soreness on the sides and in the front doesn't help determine whether ovulation has taken place. But it's better if it's on the sides because chances are you really ovulated or have good progesterone level...Click to expand...
> 
> I have not done OPKs or temping. My cycles have been pretty regular. Normally 33-37 cycles. Still no AF though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed when I test tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> I get sore nips just about every cycle either the day of or a couple of days after O so that could be what thats from so u may only be 2-5dpo. Id wait another week and try testing again if no AF and I think ud get more accurate results by then. Tues would probably be a little too soon but I can't say for sure without temps. If the mean witch happens to get u, I def recommend temping or opking. Temping is best for confirming that O has passed and opks are good to help u bd on time but if u tend to BD all through the month anyhow, just temping would work. It helps u know where u are in ur cycle and when exactly to expect AF or if ur truly oing or how long ur LP is and if its a healthy length. There's so much u can learn from it. And Even women with the most regular cycles have abnormal cycles here and there and its completely normal and common. But anyway, I hope this all leads to ur BFP this cycle and u wont need temping or anything! FX! Just remember not to feel down if you get a BFN or dont assume AF is late yet only because ur O day can always differ from cycle to cycle and ur body may have just taken longer than usual to release that egg. Most times when a woman isn't charting and hasn't gotten a BFP and thinks AF is late, its due to late ovulation, which means it's still too soon to test. What CD are u on now? I hope some of this info helped! It stinks waiting & wondering whats going on so I wanted to share a few things I've learned through out my TTC journey thus far. Good luck hun!Click to expand...

:flower: Thanks for the information! I am on day 35. My last period was December 2. I thought about temping..but I'm afraid I would get so nervous and stressed out. When I read about it, it seemed so complicated and I'm not sure I could really do it perfectly. But maybe you are right and I am ovulating later...who the hell knows LOL. I've never had that long of a cycle though. Well..yes but that was only when I got off birth control and even that was 40 days.


----------



## starryjune

Ugh, I think pms is starting. My nipples are getting a bit sore and boobs are bigger. Phooey.


----------



## NurseGinger

Mary how have you been?? I've been so busy I feel neglectful. How is everyone?!


----------



## Michellebelle

I have a question for the ladies that have gotten BFPs... Did any of you have cramping/a feeling around implantation time? I think I'm currently around the days when I could implant if it were to happen, so just curious how common it is! I haven't felt anything yet. Fx.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes I had sharp pains in the middle of my lower abdomen about 2 days prior to my BFP. Not all women experience that though!


----------



## Michellebelle

I was thinking I'm 7 dpo, but I'm only 6! So I have a few days to watch for feelings. :)


----------



## Querida87

Here's my opks from yet (bottom group) and today (top group). With this morning's 0.4 degree dip and the watery cm and cramping, f my temp goes up tomorrow, I'll count t as 1dpo!! Exciting!! Mary, do you agree with me that I probably had my surge overnight?
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6) (375x500).jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cutieq

Brianna, out of curiousty have you ever tried a digital? I wish those would get darker but it could've happpened overnight, especially with your temp drop. Fx for you Hun!


----------



## Querida87

Dani - that's my assumption. I haven't tried digital simply because we are saving up for a new vehicle come tax time. I need something bigger and more reliable if we are adding to the family, and we will soon need a larger house as well!


----------



## YadairaD

aidensmommy1 said:


> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> What kind of cm did you have before you ovulated? after?
> 
> I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If already ovulated. I don't usually have that kind of cm this early in my cycle. Me and dh did bd a lot in the last 4 days.
> 
> I usually get creamy cm after O and thats one sign for me that it has passed BUT its different for us all. It can take a day or so after the EWCM goes away. What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently cd 20 estimated 4 dpo (I had EWCM late on the 30th until the next evening) and I'm having TONS of milky white cm, but it's tinged yellow (odd) last cycle I had a lot 1 dpo then it went back to normal the next day. It's been a lot of cm consistently.Click to expand...
> 
> I too get the cm like u described, including the yellowish tinged. My doc tested me for infection the first month I noticed it and it was nothing. She said it can be affects of progesterone or as pregnancy. Its like everything else TTC, we have to wait and see :-\. It def sounds like ur passed O tho! Hopefully we'll see a BFP within the next week or so! FX!! What dpo do u think ull test?Click to expand...

I probably won't test until 13 dpo to make sure there is enough time for implantation. I'm bad about testing early, then being disappointed. I've had an annoying headache and minor nausea which is unsual. hopefully my body is gearing up for implantation fx   how are you feeling??


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> Happy New Years ladies!
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted. I've been lurking, though.
> 
> Here's the skinny on me - I'm waiting to O. FX that I don't have another annovulatory month like last month (which was my first). Also, I've lost 8.5 pounds of the 20 pounds I have to lose to get my fertility meds! :happydance: I'm on a crazy diet that has me losing about a pound a day. So, I figure I'll get those meds within the next cycle or two.

Well done on the weight loss and dedication to get it done in order to have your baby :dance: Proud of you and I'm sure you'll o this cycle!! 
FX and loads of :dust:



froggyfrog said:


> Mary when is your hsg scheduled for?
> 
> Im feeling super down today, really just hopeless. Dh and I are entering into a contest with before and after shots of getting into shape. They have two winners (malr and female) who will be awarded 80 thousand, and one people's choice of 40 thousand. Its a twelve week contest, and dh has an Olympic weight bench and my mil gave us her old treadmill. So that will be my focus for the next 12 weeks! Im hoping that it takes my attention off of ttc, that and our adoption seminar next week. If we win, im going to use it to build our family!

I hope the exercise has a good effect on your mood. Apparently regular exercise releases many happy endorphins! Good luck with the challenge and let us know how it goes! Will be keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you guys win.

Hoping that the adoption seminar is all you want it to be! :hugs:



psulion08 said:


> :flower: Thanks for the information! I am on day 35. My last period was December 2. I thought about temping..but I'm afraid I would get so nervous and stressed out. When I read about it, it seemed so complicated and I'm not sure I could really do it perfectly. But maybe you are right and I am ovulating later...who the hell knows LOL. I've never had that long of a cycle though. Well..yes but that was only when I got off birth control and even that was 40 days.

I was thinking about all kinds of reasons why temping would not work for me, pets on the bed not giving me proper sleep, waking up too early or too late etc. When I jumped in I enjoyed it sooo much and it actually relieved stress for me during the tww. Plus it is not that complicated, might look intimidating but you'll get the hang of it real soon! 

Aidensmommy, Msdcpa and a lot of the other ladies on the thread encouraged me to temp and use opks and I'm glad I caved. I peed on the sticks and let them check my chart for me :)
BFP 1st cycle of doing both because I knew when to bd because of opks and I knew that I did o because of temping. I'll be them forever grateful for it!

Then Nurseginger strolled along and I jumped on the wagon of peer pressure and we all got her to do opks and temp... her 1st cycle doing both... BAM she got BFP :happydance:

I hope you get your BFP but if not consider it really strongly :hugs:



Michellebelle said:


> I have a question for the ladies that have gotten BFPs... Did any of you have cramping/a feeling around implantation time? I think I'm currently around the days when I could implant if it were to happen, so just curious how common it is! I haven't felt anything yet. Fx.

I strongly believe that I had implantation cramps. I remember commenting on the evening of 6dpo at about 22h30 or so that I felt bad because I had strong af cramps on my left side. I was really thinking af was starting. I jokingly mentioned as well if I got my BFP I would defo call it implantation cramps. It was still there morning to noon of 7dpo. My theory is that it started late 6dpo and finished early on 7dpo. 
9dpo white 2nd line on HPT and 10dpo pink lines and positive digi :)

FX and tons of :dust:



Querida87 said:


> Here's my opks from yet (bottom group) and today (top group). With this morning's 0.4 degree dip and the watery cm and cramping, f my temp goes up tomorrow, I'll count t as 1dpo!! Exciting!! Mary, do you agree with me that I probably had my surge overnight?

Keeping my fx for you!!! Hope tomorrow is 1dpo :)
I'm so excited to see what your normal cycles look like. Last one was just something straight out of a scary novel. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## YadairaD

How common is implantation cramping? Does anyone know that stats? 
I'm about 6 dpo with a HUGE headache and insomnia. Hopefully I'm getting ready for implantation fx  
Did anyone else feel unusually warm, not like a fever but just not as cold? I'm staying at my dad's house and he refuses to turn the heat on, it's 65 and last time I came to his house, I was FREEZING the whole time at 65. Today it's bearable, almost had to take off my sweater it got warm on the inside of me. Weird.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

YadairaD said:


> How common is implantation cramping? Does anyone know that stats?
> I'm about 6 dpo with a HUGE headache and insomnia. Hopefully I'm getting ready for implantation fx
> Did anyone else feel unusually warm, not like a fever but just not as cold? I'm staying at my dad's house and he refuses to turn the heat on, it's 65 and last time I came to his house, I was FREEZING the whole time at 65. Today it's bearable, almost had to take off my sweater it got warm on the inside of me. Weird.

I don't know the exact stats on it but just like implantation bleeding it actually isn't very common... or so I've read/heard.

I cannot recall if I felt warmer during my tww... Ah I suck at this one, doesn't feel like I can say much to help you :hugs:

Keeping my FX that you'll have your BFP soon and then you can note all these as symptoms for the next ladies to come :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

What Pamela said,... I cramped before O, major on O, still during TWW (i thought i may still have the cysts from the last clomid cycle) and continued weeks after my :bfp:. Implantation cramping is as rare as implantation bleeding or spotting as well as implantation dip in case you're temping... As to feeling warm, it's DH who said my body especially my legs were so hot whenever he wakes up to give me the thermometer during my TWW temping days.... And he knows if it's gonna be low or high just by feeling my legs.... I never felt warm though... 

FX these things you're experiencing lead to your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## psulion08

:bfn: but no signs of AF. I will retest in a week if she doesn't come. FXed!


----------



## mdscpa

psulion08 said:


> :bfn: but no signs of AF. I will retest in a week if she doesn't come. FXed!

You're on what CD now? FX the :witch: got stuck on her vacation and you get your :bfp: in no time...


----------



## psulion08

mdscpa said:


> psulion08 said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: but no signs of AF. I will retest in a week if she doesn't come. FXed!
> 
> You're on what CD now? FX the :witch: got stuck on her vacation and you get your :bfp: in no time...Click to expand...

Cd 36...I have irregular cycles so idk if she's coming this week or what lol. My cycles are normally 40 days. Last month she came a week early, flowed for one day and was gone. That had never happened before. Not sure what's going on with me lol


----------



## mdscpa

Guess it's better if you wait till you pass your longest CD before you test again... Some ladies here get early HPT though...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX psulion08!!!! :dust: 
I hope that she wont be showing her butt ugly face here! She is not welcome but sometimes doesn't seem to get the picture.

I'm sorry you have irregular cycles, as if ttc isn't difficult enough you now have to try and guess whats going on :hugs:


----------



## psulion08

:hugs: Thank you! So knowing that I got a BFN and that damn witch is around the corner actually has me less stressed. I'm upset, yes but I find myself concentrating on other things..mainly my health, I need to get that under control. But hopefully she doesn't come and maybe next week will be lucky for me. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Maybe she is going to be late and maybe you will get that BFP!
Keeping fx for you :dust:


----------



## Hope4Kris

Welp, AF got me on Sunday.. Yay for endometriosis, been sick for three days...


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry Hope4Kris the old mean :witch: found you.... I'm gonna :ninja::gun: her for you....
So sorry for endometriosis as well...


----------



## starryjune

Overall chart is starting to look better after a significant rise today. Still no PMS symptoms except skin breakout/dryness/irritation on my face, backache, and fuller breasts and I guess my nipples are more sensitive than usual - usually my breasts are sore all over by 11DPO - usually starts over a week pre-AF. My mood is actually better than usual and I am pretty high-energy during the day. So, guessing different levels of hormones but AF still coming. FF says Sunday but she always likes to arrive Monday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope4Kris said:


> Welp, AF got me on Sunday.. Yay for endometriosis, been sick for three days...

I'm so sorry that af got you and that you aren't feeling well :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Nice rise for 11dpo June... FX it keeps on rising and you finally get your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Michelle: I had very mild cramping feeling in the middle then at 9dpo had implantation dip and spotting so I knew it was that. My cramps felt kind of gassy and pressure.


----------



## laurac1988

Body has thrown me a curveball. It is cycle day ten. I am still bleeding a light red flow, which in itself is really unusual for me 
Today's OPK is >>>> this side
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/C798EAC4-BC6D-49DF-A96A-09990A019771_zpsvlqbtp0k.jpg
The one on <<< is yesterday evening's
I'm so confused. The earliest I have ever got +opk is cd18!


----------



## starryjune

I've also gotten near-positive/borderline looking OPK while finishing my period. I read that you can get a LH surge then but it's not pre-O. You can also spot a bit before O so you never know... how are your temps?


----------



## laurac1988

I used to opk from cd5 and this has never happened before. It always fluctuates but never gets this dark. My periods only usually last 5-7 days tops as well, so to still be bleeding on cd10 is unusual. But it hasn't stopped since cd1.
I have our donor on standby in case it goes totally + in the morning.
I don't temp, so no idea how my temps are. Saying that I am using ovusense this month so it will chart for me. It just doesn't tell you what each temp is individually, but I'll know after ovulation when it occurs


----------



## starryjune

laurac1988 said:


> I used to opk from cd5 and this has never happened before. It always fluctuates but never gets this dark. My periods only usually last 5-7 days tops as well, so to still be bleeding on cd10 is unusual. But it hasn't stopped since cd1.
> I have our donor on standby in case it goes totally + in the morning.
> I don't temp, so no idea how my temps are. Saying that I am using ovusense this month so it will chart for me. It just doesn't tell you what each temp is individually, but I'll know after ovulation when it occurs

OK, keep us posted and good luck!!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks lovely. Will do. Brain is blown!


----------



## cutieq

Laura that's a pretty close to positive. Glad the donor is on standby. Think it could be the tea?


----------



## starryjune

cutieq said:


> Laura that's a pretty close to positive. Glad the donor is on standby. Think it could be the tea?

I agree - it's a tough call but if it were me I'd consider it + and get some swimmers in there STAT ;)


----------



## laurac1988

The tea is the only thing I have changed cutie so it could well be that


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Laura! It would be great if the tea could have so much of a difference.

NurseGinger, thanks! I never thought I would wish for cramps!

June, your chart does look really good!

Over here, 7 dpo and no real symptoms unfortunately. This afternoon I started getting a shoulder pain that moved down my arm and hurt enough for me to kinda try to stretch my arms and then went away. I'm sure that means absolutely nothing though. Just hyper-aware of every little thing during this time!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Laura, early o means early testing and not that long of a wait. That opk looks almost positive to me so I agree that you need to start getting swimmers in there. Even if this is not o yet better be covered than miss it. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Michelle, lack of feeling anything could be a good sign in itself. Not meaning to get your hopes up but my last tww I felt out on many occasions due to lack of symptoms. Not that I got many during other tww. It just felt like there was always something that made me feel pregnant and the last tww I didn't feel any of it. But hey all turned out good :D
Keeping my FX for you and hoping that you get a nice :bfp: when you test
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## starryjune

I emailed my ob-gyn yesterday and described the abnormalcy of this cycle and lack of pms, etc. to hopefully have her tell something to ease my nerves either way based on her experience. Well, she set me straight about not thinking anything meant anything... she said it's not possible to feel any symptoms this early and that nothing I said indicated pregnancy. So, I will assume I am out and that my body is just being nicer to be with no major PMS (yet at least) after hitting me with a whammy AF last month. Still disappointed but DH and I talked and we will stop TTC until this summer, after we go on an epic vacation to celebrate both our raises & big bonuses this year. He is worried about me being pregnant and going out of the US, where healthcare may not be the best much less affordable. My gut is even telling me motherhood is a dream and that's it - not something that will be my reality. Maybe I can get a dog in a few years.


----------



## laurac1988

You're not out in until you're out...


----------



## cutieq

Interesting what she says about feeling nothing. Not really a believer in that. I think most of us here with BFPs can say we felt it noticed something different but I know there are women that feel nothing.

You're not out until the witch shows so don't get too bummed yet but I understand setting expectations with yourself. We all do it.


----------



## YadairaD

6 dpo and no really big symptoms of implantation. I have had headaches, insomia and increased cm. Hopefully my lack of feeling anything is a good sign! With my last pregnancy (I wound up mc though) I had symptoms all the way from 3dpo until my bfp. Ugh why is this so confusing?!?


----------



## starryjune

I know, I should just be patient and stick with what feels right to me. She tends to be very no-frills and I understand she can't give false hope or a real assessment via email exchange, it just kind of snapped me back to reality that I am obsessing when there's no way to know until AF shows or I test... I guess I am mostly worried because of the first-time midcycle spotting, combined with NO sore boobs like usual and so on that I might not have successfully ovulated and thus am in for weeks of waiting for AF????


----------



## laurac1988

Every tww and pregnancy is different for every woman. Fingers crossed xxx

+opk for me tonight! Donor is coming over tomorrow 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/imagejpg1_zps392ba0b8.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

June I really wouldn't give up or get down so easy, if you don't mind me asking how old are you? 

Yay for a positive opk laura! GL catching that egg!!

I have an interview tomorrow at a daycare, im really excited. For the last few years I have been in banking, but always thought about going back to school for elementary education. I love kids! I haven't been working since the end of july, and im def getting cabin fever!!!!


----------



## starryjune

laurac1988 said:


> Every tww and pregnancy is different for every woman. Fingers crossed xxx
> 
> +opk for me tonight! Donor is coming over tomorrow
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/imagejpg1_zps392ba0b8.jpg

Yay!! Good luck! *dust*


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> June I really wouldn't give up or get down so easy, if you don't mind me asking how old are you?
> 
> Yay for a positive opk laura! GL catching that egg!!
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow at a daycare, im really excited. For the last few years I have been in banking, but always thought about going back to school for elementary education. I love kids! I haven't been working since the end of july, and im def getting cabin fever!!!!

I just turned 34. I guess my inner defense mechanisms are standing full guard... at this point I'd be shocked if a sticky BFP happened. DH and I are going to take a break until this summer so I can refocus on simpler things.


----------



## froggyfrog

Have you two had any testing done for you to think your not going to get pregnant? If you have been trying for more than a year, then maybe a check up would help


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Have you two had any testing done for you to think your not going to get pregnant? If you have been trying for more than a year, then maybe a check up would help

We've been half-assed trying since May, but properly trying since Sept. (using OPK, correct BBT, and Pre-Seed, since I lack EWCM some cycles). We both had general tests (annual pap/exam for me plus bloodwork on my thyroid - all very healthy she said, no reason to think I had issues conceiving since I brought her my last 4 months of FF charts). Hubby got his SA and physical exam from a urologist last month, and checked out fine - high in count, 1% below average in motility and morphology which his doc said is no need for concern... everyone has told us it is normal for it to take a year, even longer, esp. since we aren't kids anymore (he is 40). 

It's just been harder maybe than usual for me because I have bipolar, and in the beginning when I just expected it to happen, AF would arrive and it would trigger mega depression... and the 2WW would get me so revved up I'd be manic. SO, back on full meds *unless* I do get pregnant, then will have to adjust them/cut some out entirely. My moods have been great since about 3 weeks after being back on them, about 2 months now, so we think it might be best to stop trying, plan a nice fancy spring vacation, and then start trying again then ;)


----------



## froggyfrog

Sounds like a good plan :) do you know where your going yet? Ttc is hard enough by itself, I couldn't imagine dealing with bipolar disorder as well. Sorry :(


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Sounds like a good plan :) do you know where your going yet? Ttc is hard enough by itself, I couldn't imagine dealing with bipolar disorder as well. Sorry :(

Probably Antigua and splurging on a fancy place to stay. DH admitted last night that he hasn't wanted to book anything yet because it could be a very bad situation if I was pregnant, outside the country, esp. if in my first trimester... I was like - omg, yes. The cost of non-network care alone is frightening!!


----------



## froggyfrog

My parents stayed in Antigua last summer and loved it. They stayed at sandals I think


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> My parents stayed in Antigua last summer and loved it. They stayed at sandals I think

Good to know! We are looking at Sandals and also more boutique-ish places... Galley Jumby Bay or Sugar something.


----------



## A1983

Hi Starry, yes definitely book a nice break-maybe sooner rather than later incase you do fall pregnant in the next couple of months? Ttc is soooo exhausting and mind consuming. Distraction in 2ww is the key. Also id get your dr to test all your fertility hormones on day 3 and 21 of your cycle as if any of out this can be rectified pretty quickly and get you pregnant. I have 2 friends ttc for over a year-one just found out she has pcos so now on metformin and the other given no explanation-nothing is wrong. I also had a hsg test to check my tubes were ok-this may be my friends next step. Hope this helps and enjoy the break away! But definitely try to distract yourself in 2ww-that definitely helped me as I stopped symptom spotting too.

Good luck to all you ttc-it WILL happen!


----------



## Michellebelle

I feel like I am most likely out this cycle. I checked past cycles and I'm feeling the way I normally do a couple of days before AF shows. I had light cramping yesterday, but apparently got that the last two cycles at 8 dpo too! 

I'm still trying to remain hopeful, but definitely not expecting anything this month.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Chin up ladies... you are not out until the witch shows :hugs:

I really had the same "I'm out feeling" a few times during my cycle because I didn't feel pregnant. Still I got the BFP and I didn't even feel pregnant until middle of 5 weeks when morning sickness started.


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Chin up ladies... you are not out until the witch shows :hugs:
> 
> I really had the same "I'm out feeling" a few times during my cycle because I didn't feel pregnant. Still I got the BFP and I didn't even feel pregnant until middle of 5 weeks when morning sickness started.

Thanks! That is very encouraging! :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think positive thinking might have helped me as well during my tww. Since o was confirmed I lay on the couch each evening listening to music that I liked and focussing on my breathing. 
I would envision a healthy uterus for implantation etc.

:rofl: reading back on it now I must sound like such a loon!


----------



## starryjune

I don't feel up to getting any testing done, and DH wants us to wait til it's been over a year with no luck. I feel like crap today, pms is setting in.


----------



## TTC74

Yay! O dip today! Here's to hoping I actually release an egg this month, and don't repeat last month's annovulatory cycle.


----------



## YadairaD

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I think positive thinking might have helped me as well during my tww. Since o was confirmed I lay on the couch each evening listening to music that I liked and focussing on my breathing.
> I would envision a healthy uterus for implantation etc.
> 
> :rofl: reading back on it now I must sound like such a loon!

That's actually a wonderful idea! -I'm totally a believer in that kind of thing


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Yay! O dip today! Here's to hoping I actually release an egg this month, and don't repeat last month's annovulatory cycle.

good luck!!!!! :) FX FX!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I think positive thinking might have helped me as well during my tww. Since o was confirmed I lay on the couch each evening listening to music that I liked and focussing on my breathing.
> I would envision a healthy uterus for implantation etc.
> 
> :rofl: reading back on it now I must sound like such a loon!
> 
> That's actually a wonderful idea! -I'm totally a believer in that kind of thingClick to expand...

I agree :haha:. It sounds a little looney but it does our body good to be as relaxed aa possible and thinking positive can certainly help keep us a little more relaxed :). FX for lots of BFP's this month!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry ive been MIA ladies. Ive been really busy with preparing for freezing cold weather up here and Aidens first week back to school after vaca. 
I went for my u/s to make sure the cyst isn't an "all the time cyst" and hopefully it was just from O but I'm still waiting for the results. Last time they contacted me about my cyst within 18hrs and its now been 2 days so I'm HOPING this is a good sign. They usually call quick with "abnormal" results for any type of test for me but we shall see. I can only hope for the best! Ill keep you ladies updated with the outcome. 

So I read yesterday that IF the scar tissue blocking your tube is caused from infection then there's a great chance the enzymes will work for you but if its from a surgery, its more a 50/50. This came from another new person that the enzyme has recently worked for and she researched a ton on it, like myself. But anyway, the docs think mine was caused from the infection itself but obviously we cant be certain. That actually gave me more hope reading this woman's blog. Now I feel its a 50/50 chance that it'll work for me, which is good in my eyes, and if it doesn't, ill be as prepared as possible for the next step we'll need to take. 

I'm sure I have alot to catch up on so I'm going to read the last few pages or so and catch up with u all shortly :). I hope everyone has been having a great start to the New year! 
:dust:


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sorry ive been MIA ladies. Ive been really busy with preparing for freezing cold weather up here and Aidens first week back to school after vaca.
> I went for my u/s to make sure the cyst isn't an "all the time cyst" and hopefully it was just from O but I'm still waiting for the results. Last time they contacted me about my cyst within 18hrs and its now been 2 days so I'm HOPING this is a good sign. They usually call quick with "abnormal" results for any type of test for me but we shall see. I can only hope for the best! Ill keep you ladies updated with the outcome.
> 
> So I read yesterday that IF the scar tissue blocking your tube is caused from infection then there's a great chance the enzymes will work for you but if its from a surgery, its more a 50/50. This came from another new person that the enzyme has recently worked for and she researched a ton on it, like myself. But anyway, the docs think mine was caused from the infection itself but obviously we cant be certain. That actually gave me more hope reading this woman's blog. Now I feel its a 50/50 chance that it'll work for me, which is good in my eyes, and if it doesn't, ill be as prepared as possible for the next step we'll need to take.
> 
> I'm sure I have alot to catch up on so I'm going to read the last few pages or so and catch up with u all shortly :). I hope everyone has been having a great start to the New year!
> :dust:


Good luck hon and hope the enzymes work for you!! I think I took like 400 serrapeptase capsules over the last few months.. lol. FX for you :)


----------



## melewen

Helloooooo ladies! Long time no see eh? We went to Mexico for New Year's and I happened to O down there I think... I need you guys to play "when did I ovulate?" for me, if you don't mind! This one's really curious..

I usually O on CD18, but O'd on CD16 or 17 a couple months back, just once. Otherwise always on CD18. I got a peak reading from my monitor on CD15 this month and was like great.. guess I am O'ing early! I never got a + OPK but got the closest thing to it on CD15, as well as some EWCM. I also got EWCM on CD18..

On CD18 at my usual temping time, my temp was very low, 96.99. Then a few hours later when I woke up "for reals" it was very high, 97.69. I'm going with the earlier, lower temp, and when I put my FF settings on FAM, I get that I O'd on CD18. When I put the settings on Advanced, I get CD16 as my O date. The CD18 date works better with my typical temp pattern for sure, but when I put in the later temp (97.69) NOTHING looks normal. So who knows. I did get full ferning on CD16 & 17. 

So what do you think? When did I O? I'm nervous because if I O'd on CD16 then I'm clearly out, but if I O'd on CD18 then today's big dip could have been implantation. I started progesterone cream this cycle and don't know if it's normal for temps to drop earlier than normal before AF with it.. wouldn't make sense to me, but I don't know much about it. Sorry for the novel.. thanks ladies!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb


----------



## ah12

Af arrived.
Bummerrr. But. I have kept emotions in check this time around. Last time ttc was such an emotional roller coaster so I've been working on not investing all of my emotions into it and keeping a positive attitude. It will happen when and how it's meant to.
SO let's try again!

Psulion good luck!! Fx! Hopefully just too early on that bfn..!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Helloooooo ladies! Long time no see eh? We went to Mexico for New Year's and I happened to O down there I think... I need you guys to play "when did I ovulate?" for me, if you don't mind! This one's really curious..
> 
> I usually O on CD18, but O'd on CD16 or 17 a couple months back, just once. Otherwise always on CD18. I got a peak reading from my monitor on CD15 this month and was like great.. guess I am O'ing early! I never got a + OPK but got the closest thing to it on CD15, as well as some EWCM. I also got EWCM on CD18..
> 
> On CD18 at my usual temping time, my temp was very low, 96.99. Then a few hours later when I woke up "for reals" it was very high, 97.69. I'm going with the earlier, lower temp, and when I put my FF settings on FAM, I get that I O'd on CD18. When I put the settings on Advanced, I get CD16 as my O date. The CD18 date works better with my typical temp pattern for sure, but when I put in the later temp (97.69) NOTHING looks normal. So who knows. I did get full ferning on CD16 & 17.
> 
> So what do you think? When did I O? I'm nervous because if I O'd on CD16 then I'm clearly out, but if I O'd on CD18 then today's big dip could have been implantation. I started progesterone cream this cycle and don't know if it's normal for temps to drop earlier than normal before AF with it.. wouldn't make sense to me, but I don't know much about it. Sorry for the novel.. thanks ladies!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb

hmm...im thinking it looks like you did O 8 days ago with just a very big LP dip, maybe implantation..? OR u could be oing so id BD for safety but I can help u better after seeing tomorrows temp so BD for safety but as I said, I bet u oed and ur temp will pop back up tomorrow :). FX!

Or actually, what was ur temp on day 15? Cuz if u oed on day 15, that would make u 11dpo today and it could have been the dreadful drop signaling the witch BUT I'm praying this isn't the case and that ur really 8dpo. I just wanted to throw that out there so that if u start spotting today, you'll know its probably the mean witch :-\. I really wish I knew what ur day 15 temp would have been because Your fertility monitor fit that day as well. Fertile cm is quite common before AF as well. Again, I'm not saying this is the case, just want u to be aware just incase! Good luck hun!!! 

Oh and I'm happy to hear about the serrapeptase you've been taking as well :). I sure hope it helps you (if u even need the help from it! :) ) GL!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> Yay! O dip today! Here's to hoping I actually release an egg this month, and don't repeat last month's annovulatory cycle.

FX FX I hope this is your lucky cycle!!! :dust:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Sorry ive been MIA ladies. Ive been really busy with preparing for freezing cold weather up here and Aidens first week back to school after vaca.
> I went for my u/s to make sure the cyst isn't an "all the time cyst" and hopefully it was just from O but I'm still waiting for the results. Last time they contacted me about my cyst within 18hrs and its now been 2 days so I'm HOPING this is a good sign. They usually call quick with "abnormal" results for any type of test for me but we shall see. I can only hope for the best! Ill keep you ladies updated with the outcome.
> 
> So I read yesterday that IF the scar tissue blocking your tube is caused from infection then there's a great chance the enzymes will work for you but if its from a surgery, its more a 50/50. This came from another new person that the enzyme has recently worked for and she researched a ton on it, like myself. But anyway, the docs think mine was caused from the infection itself but obviously we cant be certain. That actually gave me more hope reading this woman's blog. Now I feel its a 50/50 chance that it'll work for me, which is good in my eyes, and if it doesn't, ill be as prepared as possible for the next step we'll need to take.
> 
> I'm sure I have alot to catch up on so I'm going to read the last few pages or so and catch up with u all shortly :). I hope everyone has been having a great start to the New year!
> :dust:

I was just wondering about how you were this morning and how things went with the u/s. Thanks for the update. I have everything crossed for your tube to be open and that the enzymes did their magic. I love the positive vibes you have and send out and how you manage to always see the positive in life even when you aren't feeling on top of the world!
You deserve that sticky bean and I'm sure it is literally just around the corner!! :dust: 



melewen said:


> Helloooooo ladies! Long time no see eh? We went to Mexico for New Year's and I happened to O down there I think... I need you guys to play "when did I ovulate?" for me, if you don't mind! This one's really curious..
> 
> I usually O on CD18, but O'd on CD16 or 17 a couple months back, just once. Otherwise always on CD18. I got a peak reading from my monitor on CD15 this month and was like great.. guess I am O'ing early! I never got a + OPK but got the closest thing to it on CD15, as well as some EWCM. I also got EWCM on CD18..
> 
> On CD18 at my usual temping time, my temp was very low, 96.99. Then a few hours later when I woke up "for reals" it was very high, 97.69. I'm going with the earlier, lower temp, and when I put my FF settings on FAM, I get that I O'd on CD18. When I put the settings on Advanced, I get CD16 as my O date. The CD18 date works better with my typical temp pattern for sure, but when I put in the later temp (97.69) NOTHING looks normal. So who knows. I did get full ferning on CD16 & 17.
> 
> So what do you think? When did I O? I'm nervous because if I O'd on CD16 then I'm clearly out, but if I O'd on CD18 then today's big dip could have been implantation. I started progesterone cream this cycle and don't know if it's normal for temps to drop earlier than normal before AF with it.. wouldn't make sense to me, but I don't know much about it. Sorry for the novel.. thanks ladies!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb

OMG Cheryl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: I'm so happy to see you!!!
I was thinking the other day that some of the ladies have gone missing and I specifically thought of you :hugs:

I'm not that clued up so wont be able to guess when you o'd sorry, but I just wanted to say :hi: and sprinkle some of the magic :dust: all over you!!!



ah12 said:


> Af arrived.
> Bummerrr. But. I have kept emotions in check this time around. Last time ttc was such an emotional roller coaster so I've been working on not investing all of my emotions into it and keeping a positive attitude. It will happen when and how it's meant to.
> SO let's try again!
> 
> Psulion good luck!! Fx! Hopefully just too early on that bfn..!

I'm sorry AF arrived and I hope it is meant to happen real soon! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u so much Wunna, the kind words mean alot, as always! :)


----------



## snshine23

I would like to join this thread. It is my first day on these boards, but decided to sign up after lurking for a little while! DH and I have been TTC #2 since March with no luck. I am currently 8 DPO and this TWW seems like it's lasting forever!


----------



## melewen

I wish I knew my temp from cd15 but I didn't temp then :( I thinkwe had just gotten to mexico and I forgot! But I doubt I O'd on cd15, I almost always have a drop and then big spike. I just don't get what's going on ughhh. I know I've o'd already just don't know which day. So frustrating! Doesn't really matter though, we will find out tomorrow

@pamela I freaking missed you!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I freaking missed you too! :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> I wish I knew my temp from cd15 but I didn't temp then :( I thinkwe had just gotten to mexico and I forgot! But I doubt I O'd on cd15, I almost always have a drop and then big spike. I just don't get what's going on ughhh. I know I've o'd already just don't know which day. So frustrating! Doesn't really matter though, we will find out tomorrow
> 
> @pamela I freaking missed you!!!

u def did O, in my opinion. I know it stinks not knowing ...just that two day difference in O days can drive us crazy! Lol. I see ur LP is 11 days long so I guess we'll know for sure in 4 days which one it was, or a BFP earlier, depending when ur testing :) FX for the BFP! 
anways, I noticed ur temp usually doesn't drop until 9-11dpo so this HUGE dip at 8dpo could have been a "ID" but as I'm sure u know, u wouldn't be able to say if it was an ID until u get ur BFP. Also, 8dpo IS the most common day for implantation dips, according to the studies FF have done based on a ton of pregnancy charts. I hope this is it for u! CD16 o would make AF due for you the day after tomorrow, correct? Just wondering how long your poor head has to go crazy wondering about ut O day before u know! :haha:. Its sooo hard not to obsess about our exact O day. I almost always do STILL and I know that as long as I BDed at least 2 days before O that there are great chances so ill say to myself "oh well, ull know soon enough..." but then I find myself obsessing about it the next day and cant seem to let it go! Lol. So if ur anything like me, I hope AF doesn't show in 2 days and that you O'ed on day 18 with a nice BFP at the end of ur TWW :) FX!

Also, I wanted to add, bding the day before O has a higher rate of resulting in pregnancy sooo IF o was some how on day 15, thats still good bding time. It looks to me that ur bding timing is great, even if O were to have had occurred anywhere from CD 15-19. Along with the day Before ovulation, 2 days before ovulation has an even higher pregnancy rate, studies have shown. It allows sperm to mature in our tubes and awaiting our egg so when we BD one (or both) of the days leading up to O, ur absolutely not out, by any means! :). Wanted to share that info w u. I was surprised when I learned that the highest conception rate happens from BDing 2 days before our O day. Of course its always good to bd every other day while TTC but I wanted you to know that ur def not out if u BD even once if that time frame. Sry, I know I blabber alot lol


----------



## melewen

Thanks for indulging me ladies :) I had an appt with my OB today and made her look at my chart.. Lol! She says cd18 too. I've only ever had my temp drop major on one cd10 anyway (if I O'd cd16) and it wasn't this drastic. Fx so freaking hard. It's getting taxing.. We have tests lined up and all that. Bleh :(

I started progesterone cream this month as well as synthroid. Would that for any reason cause my temp to drop off earlier? I would think the opposite!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Melewen, did u have "peak" on day 16 as well as 15? Because if so, 16 could actually be it, seeing that ur temps rose then maybe a fallback on day 17..? Just a possibility incase we're all wrong about day 18. Something about day 16 is sticking out to me. But like I said in my last post to you, u had GREAT bd timing for day 16 or 18. Temping isn't an exact science and it can take a day or two for a *good* temp rise some cycles. Having ur doc agree with ur O day is def reassuring though. Either way, u have as good of odds as any with your timing and I hope LOTS of baby dust got to u this cycle and you get ur sticky bean! Cant wait for our 2015 BFPs to start rolling in! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Thanks for indulging me ladies :) I had an appt with my OB today and made her look at my chart.. Lol! She says cd18 too. I've only ever had my temp drop major on one cd10 anyway (if I O'd cd16) and it wasn't this drastic. Fx so freaking hard. It's getting taxing.. We have tests lined up and all that. Bleh :(
> 
> I started progesterone cream this month as well as synthroid. Would that for any reason cause my temp to drop off earlier? I would think the opposite!

it could make ur temp drop IF u accidently start it too soon due to early O, because if you take it before O, that can actually affect O. I'm sure u know that part. Hmm. That is strange tho because like u, id expect ur temps to do the opposite while on P as well... FX this all is because a BFP is on the way! Which day did u start the P btw?


----------



## aidensmommy1

So both fortune cookies I have been taking about for months have the number 22 on the end. They're both the same fortune saying "Your present plans are going to succeed.", only there's all different #'s except the number 22 on both fortunes...im on cycle #22...hmm. Lol. Call me superstitious but hey, maybe my fortune will finally come true this month! :) FX! Dh just noticed the #22 on both of them last night when we were organizing and he was like "Hey! Maybe this is a sign!" :haha:. He's just as bad as me half the time!! :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I love that!!!! It can just as easily be true as not, but I like the way it's headed! :dust:


----------



## melewen

Ugh I probably started it too soon honestly. I thought I had O'd on cd16 so I probably started it the next day. Damn


----------



## snshine23

aidensmommy1: I am superstitious like that too! DH had a fortune cookie when we got chinese food for New Years and it said something along the lines of the thing he wishes for most coming true soon. I hope both of the fortunes are accurate :)

And on a side note: cutieq, your avatar made me lol :)


----------



## melewen

Ok I might have taken it on cd18.. I'm really not sure. If it made me skip my O would it still show a biphasic chart?


----------



## YadairaD

Eeep! Good luck aidensmommy!!!! 
I noticed today that my nipples are usually dark, this had never happened to me so I'm hoping this is a good sign! 
Did anyone else experience just their nipples darkening? I've heard of darkening areolas but not nipples


----------



## BFPcometome

Hey Ladies, I'm new to baby and bump, I'm sure I'll grow to love it!!! :dohh:


----------



## JessP

I'm taking a test a week from tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## JessP

Me too! :):):)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snshine23 said:


> I would like to join this thread. It is my first day on these boards, but decided to sign up after lurking for a little while! DH and I have been TTC #2 since March with no luck. I am currently 8 DPO and this TWW seems like it's lasting forever!

:hi:
Welcome to the group and FX that your :bfp: will be here in just a few short days! 



aidensmommy1 said:


> So both fortune cookies I have been taking about for months have the number 22 on the end. They're both the same fortune saying "Your present plans are going to succeed.", only there's all different #'s except the number 22 on both fortunes...im on cycle #22...hmm. Lol. Call me superstitious but hey, maybe my fortune will finally come true this month! :) FX! Dh just noticed the #22 on both of them last night when we were organizing and he was like "Hey! Maybe this is a sign!" :haha:. He's just as bad as me half the time!! :rofl:

:yipee: The number 22 has to mean something! I believe in signs as well so I'm hoping this is it!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:



YadairaD said:


> Eeep! Good luck aidensmommy!!!!
> I noticed today that my nipples are usually dark, this had never happened to me so I'm hoping this is a good sign!
> Did anyone else experience just their nipples darkening? I've heard of darkening areolas but not nipples

I think I noticed once during the tww that my boobs felt bigger but that was it. Only after a few weeks into pregnancy did I notice the veins a bit more and they seemed to have 'calmed' a bit. I think I might just be one of those ladies who didn't have any symptoms till after 5/6 weeks.

FX that this is a good sign for you though!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

BFPcometome said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm new to baby and bump, I'm sure I'll grow to love it!!! :dohh:




JessP said:


> I'm taking a test a week from tomorrow!! :dust:

:hi:

Welcome to the group ladies! I hope you gals get your :bfp: soon!!

What do you ladies do to ttc? OPKS, temping etc?


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome to the group new ladies! 

Over here, feeling a bit disappointed this morning. Had a slight temp drop, but I decided to test anyway with an IC and It was BFN. At 10 dpo, I feel like I'd see a faint line if I were pregnant, but I do know that it's not over til AF shows up. I do feel out this month though, sadly.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope that BFP shows before AF, Michelle :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I hope that BFP shows before AF, Michelle :hugs:

Thank you so much! I love your positivity! It definitely helps! :hugs:


----------



## snshine23

Thank you for welcoming me! I woke up feeling nauseous this morning (gagged twice when brushing my teeth) and just feeling yucky. I found a Dollar Tree pregnancy test in my drawer and swore I wasn't going to test, but the stupid urge to POAS got the best of me. I'm only 9 DPO today, so I'm not sure why I was expecting to see anything, but of course there is a stupid ghost test line. Now I have more to obsess over :wacko:


----------



## Michellebelle

snshine23 said:


> Thank you for welcoming me! I woke up feeling nauseous this morning (gagged twice when brushing my teeth) and just feeling yucky. I found a Dollar Tree pregnancy test in my drawer and swore I wasn't going to test, but the stupid urge to POAS got the best of me. I'm only 9 DPO today, so I'm not sure why I was expecting to see anything, but of course there is a stupid ghost test line. Now I have more to obsess over :wacko:

I also swore I wasn't going to test today! I was going to wait until Sat or Sun. Terrible self-control! :haha: 

I hope yours turns into a real BFP!


----------



## snshine23

Thanks Michellebelle!

What a freak I am, now I'm uploading my photo and tweaking it and the line is thin, but there! Will have to wait and see if it turns into anything... https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/1-1.jpg?t=1420720775


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Snshine! Ghost test lines make me batty! 

AFM - I think I'm 1 DPO. My temp went back up today after yesterday's (hopefully) O dip. FX for a continued rise tomorrow and Sunday! Last month's annovulatory cycle really got me down.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope that BFP shows before AF, Michelle :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much! I love your positivity! It definitely helps! :hugs:Click to expand...

I wish I could do more than just virtual hugs and words for you ladies. I do mean them though! 
I cannot wait for you all to have BFP's!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:



snshine23 said:


> Thank you for welcoming me! I woke up feeling nauseous this morning (gagged twice when brushing my teeth) and just feeling yucky. I found a Dollar Tree pregnancy test in my drawer and swore I wasn't going to test, but the stupid urge to POAS got the best of me. I'm only 9 DPO today, so I'm not sure why I was expecting to see anything, but of course there is a stupid ghost test line. Now I have more to obsess over :wacko:

OMG! I saw your line on the test and it looks like the line I got at 9dpo. I didn't even think ghost line or evap. It was like a white / grey line where the 2nd line is suppose to show up. 

It looked like the test was trying to show me something but it wasn't sensitive enough :haha:

Anyway FMU on 10 DPO gave me a 2nd line and extremely diluted urine the evening of 10dpo gave me a "pregnant 1-2" on a digi

I have my fx so tightly and hope that this is your BFP line :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

FX snshine... I see the thin line... FX it gets thicker and darker.....

Welcome to TWW ttc74.... FX temps goes up and stay there till your :bfp:

Welcome to all new ladies....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope your temps continue to rise TTC74. If I had to guess (just because I'm not an expert) I would guess 1dpo too :)

Bring on the tww and pee sticks :dance:


----------



## snshine23

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope that BFP shows before AF, Michelle :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much! I love your positivity! It definitely helps! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could do more than just virtual hugs and words for you ladies. I do mean them though!
> I cannot wait for you all to have BFP's!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for welcoming me! I woke up feeling nauseous this morning (gagged twice when brushing my teeth) and just feeling yucky. I found a Dollar Tree pregnancy test in my drawer and swore I wasn't going to test, but the stupid urge to POAS got the best of me. I'm only 9 DPO today, so I'm not sure why I was expecting to see anything, but of course there is a stupid ghost test line. Now I have more to obsess over :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I saw your line on the test and it looks like the line I got at 9dpo. I didn't even think ghost line or evap. It was like a white / grey line where the 2nd line is suppose to show up.
> 
> It looked like the test was trying to show me something but it wasn't sensitive enough :haha:
> 
> Anyway FMU on 10 DPO gave me a 2nd line and extremely diluted urine the evening of 10dpo gave me a "pregnant 1-2" on a digi
> 
> I have my fx so tightly and hope that this is your BFP line :dust:Click to expand...


That's EXACTLY how I feel...like the test is trying to show me something, but it's not quite ready yet! I have never had a line show up on these tests before where the test line should be, so I am hoping this isn't a cruel evap line and that this is really a start of a BFP! Of course, I said I wasn't going to test early and that I would wait and see if AF showed up next week...but digging for a thicker pair of socks in my drawer this morning and I found the forgotten test and just had to try, knowing I was too early. But now I'm at work and obsessing over this skinny second line!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was like that. I remember earlier the day of 9dpo my doctor confirmed that I had cysts on my left ovary and he said I might need to take bc to regulate my hormones or deal with the pain if we continue with ttc. 

I was gutted and really felt out. I thought that the 1 test I had (mine was also like yours where you drip the pee on) was going to go to waste anyway if af shows so I might just pee on it. 

I cannot wait for tomorrow! Will you test again or wait?


----------



## snshine23

Isn't that funny? We are both like, "What the heck, let's just pee on the thing, it's only $1!" and then we end up with the same type of line! I'm debating about whether or not I want to test tomorrow or wait a few more days. Ugh, why does there have to be the stupid ghost line?!?! haha!


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> Thanks Michellebelle!
> 
> What a freak I am, now I'm uploading my photo and tweaking it and the line is thin, but there! Will have to wait and see if it turns into anything... https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/1-1.jpg?t=1420720775

ugh! I hate lines like this!!! I hope it turns into a nice BFP for you! :) Good luck and welcome to the group! Lots of dust to u!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> aidensmommy1: I am superstitious like that too! DH had a fortune cookie when we got chinese food for New Years and it said something along the lines of the thing he wishes for most coming true soon. I hope both of the fortunes are accurate :)
> 
> And on a side note: cutieq, your avatar made me lol :)

I soo hope both of our fortunes come true! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Melewen, I like that ur temp went back up today! FX u still had a good O and ur just someone with a smaller rise ur BFP cycle! You can look up "low post O temps" in the FF chart gallery for pregnancy charts. I have my fingers crossed tight for u! If you have frer, u could try testing tomorrow :) FX!

Jess & BFPcometome, welcome! :) :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snshine23 said:


> Isn't that funny? We are both like, "What the heck, let's just pee on the thing, it's only $1!" and then we end up with the same type of line! I'm debating about whether or not I want to test tomorrow or wait a few more days. Ugh, why does there have to be the stupid ghost line?!?! haha!

Yip and hopefully like me you'll have your BFP as well :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still no call from the docs about my ultrasound results. I really have a feeling this may be good since they aren't rushing to contact me. Its now been 3 days. I called yest late afternoon but didn't get a call back yet. I'm going to call again today and hopefully ill catch the nurse and not her machine. FX! I really don't want to go on BCP for a month to get rid of any cysts. Hopefully all is fine. Sooo many worries while TTC! I can't wait until we're all holding our LO's in our arms!


----------



## melewen

Pretty happy about my rise today! That's never happened to me before but I've said THAT before too. Just hopeful it stays high tomorrow. FF moved my coverline to very high relative to my usual one, almost a .3-.5 degree difference. Doc confirmed I O'd so feeling hopeful but very cautious :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Still no call from the docs about my ultrasound results. I really have a feeling this may be good since they aren't rushing to contact me. Its now been 3 days. I called yest late afternoon but didn't get a call back yet. I'm going to call again today and hopefully ill catch the nurse and not her machine. FX! I really don't want to go on BCP for a month to get rid of any cysts. Hopefully all is fine. Sooo many worries while TTC! I can't wait until we're all holding our LO's in our arms!

Them not getting back to you asap is a little annoying but I get what you are saying about it looking like it is good news. FX for you!!!



melewen said:


> Pretty happy about my rise today! That's never happened to me before but I've said THAT before too. Just hopeful it stays high tomorrow. FF moved my coverline to very high relative to my usual one, almost a .3-.5 degree difference. Doc confirmed I O'd so feeling hopeful but very cautious :)

I cannot wait for you to test and see that BFP!!! Will be out of this world!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Pretty happy about my rise today! That's never happened to me before but I've said THAT before too. Just hopeful it stays high tomorrow. FF moved my coverline to very high relative to my usual one, almost a .3-.5 degree difference. Doc confirmed I O'd so feeling hopeful but very cautious :)

And u should be hopeful! I'm liking the looks of ur chart too :) I'm no doctor but u def Oed. I didn't mean u didn't O when I said u may have started the P early....sometimes that can just affect ur hormones but not necessarily in a bad way. Just could make it a little different is alls I meant, and to me, different is good while TTC :) FX! And ur dip was 8dpo, which is most common for implantation dips so as u said, FX ur temp stays up tomorrow AND beyond for a BIG FAT POSITIVE!  FX FX FX!

And I def know what u mean when u said that every cycle you say "this has never happened before!"....i just learned two cycles ago that I'm always going to feel something "new" every cycle but I think having a dip at 8dpo for the first time ever could def be a good sign! Even if u happen to be 10dpo, the rise back up today def excites me for u! I'm keeping these fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Watching "Marley & Me" gets me everytime! I cry like a big baby! I hate thinking about ever losing one of my fur babies. Poor Marley. :'(. I get so dang emotional! Lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I watched it a week or 2 ago and yip got me too! I actually cried a few times in the beginning already and then went to bed before the really sad part started. 

DH has enough to laugh about with me not remembering which toothbrush is mine, getting food on my 'new' big boobs because I need to still figure out how far I can lean forward before getting food stuck to them. I dont want to give him more by balling my eyes out infront of the TV as well :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha pamela, thats funny about your boobs. I already have huge boobs, 38ddd. They have a mind of their own. They honk the horn I knock stuff off of the counter and spill food on them all the time. Ive had these things since 9th grade, so I don't think you will ever get used to them! One time I was wearing a bikini and got sunburned so bad a bra hurt, the phone started ringing so I took off running and knocked the trim off of the dining room doorway. My mom started calling me iron boobs!


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Pretty happy about my rise today! That's never happened to me before but I've said THAT before too. Just hopeful it stays high tomorrow. FF moved my coverline to very high relative to my usual one, almost a .3-.5 degree difference. Doc confirmed I O'd so feeling hopeful but very cautious :)
> 
> And u should be hopeful! I'm liking the looks of ur chart too :) I'm no doctor but u def Oed. I didn't mean u didn't O when I said u may have started the P early....sometimes that can just affect ur hormones but not necessarily in a bad way. Just could make it a little different is alls I meant, and to me, different is good while TTC :) FX! And ur dip was 8dpo, which is most common for implantation dips so as u said, FX ur temp stays up tomorrow AND beyond for a BIG FAT POSITIVE!  FX FX FX!
> 
> And I def know what u mean when u said that every cycle you say "this has never happened before!"....i just learned two cycles ago that I'm always going to feel something "new" every cycle but I think having a dip at 8dpo for the first time ever could def be a good sign! Even if u happen to be 10dpo, the rise back up today def excites me for u! I'm keeping these fingers crossed!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm happy with a big dip on 8 DPO then rise back up as "different"!! :) I don't know what else that would be. Hopefully temp will stay high tomorrow or go even higher.. This is so nerve wracking. The funny thing is a few months ago I said I just want to get oregnant in 2014! And I ovulated on December 31st... Lol. DH is CONVINCED I am pg but I mean I can't really write that as a symptom on FF.. lol!! I'm pretty positive I started the progesterone cream on cd18 so is that too early? Day of O? Hopefully it's not just weirdness from that


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> Haha pamela, thats funny about your boobs. I already have huge boobs, 38ddd. They have a mind of their own. They honk the horn I knock stuff off of the counter and spill food on them all the time. Ive had these things since 9th grade, so I don't think you will ever get used to them! One time I was wearing a bikini and got sunburned so bad a bra hurt, the phone started ringing so I took off running and knocked the trim off of the dining room doorway. My mom started calling me iron boobs!

OMG that is funny! Sorry for laughing but forming mental pictures of this really makes me giggle.


----------



## froggyfrog

No don't be sorry! It was very funny, it was actually my mom that was calling and I answered the phone in pain, because my sunburn was stinging pretty bad from smacking the trim so hard. My mom said "whats wrong? Are you okay?" And by the time I finished catching my breath I told her what happened and she busted out in laughter!


----------



## jamiemg10

Can someone please help me to interpret my chart so far? Thank you :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NurseGinger

Sorry haven't been on lately. I'm starting to experience intense anxiety and sadness and so mean. Been wanting to be left a lone. I go to doctor the 21st and plan on talking with her about it during my first visit. It's a struggle especially when my bf is my best friend and we never argue to now I'm pregnant and I cant stand when he breathes my air so I lash out. It's a struggle and he's the only one I am getting pissy with. Everyone else I am fine. He left for a few days till Monday to give me space but he still struggles with giving me space and leaving me alone by texting and at times acting immature. Uggggg


----------



## SarahLou372

So last night ladies I took a htp at CD 28 Using the cheapie ones, and this is what I got what do you ladies think? :shrug:

This morning I took a clearblue plus and it was :bfn:

I've uploaded both images for you too see im so confused as to what's happening :shrug::cry:
 



Attached Files:







10404869_778673632180278_2385783175900972813_n.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 11









10928184_778673728846935_3677912575735706582_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









10363812_778870168827291_4498136344383125563_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 13









10917360_778698842177757_8476841477783151200_n.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laurac1988

I see a line on the one with the necklace next to it but not on the others


----------



## SarahLou372

The three images are of the same test just in different rooms as it was so hard to get a clear picture of it :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I see a line on the IC!! I hope it gets darker.
I wouldn't worry about the CB, the blue dye tests can't always be trusted and I never got a nice line on it. I had a squinter on the CB and a positive on a digi the same day.

I would say try to get a FRER if you can. 

FX for your BFP Sarah!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I see a line on the IC!! I hope it gets darker.
> I wouldn't worry about the CB, the blue dye tests can't always be trusted and I never got a nice line on it. I had a squinter on the CB and a positive on a digi the same day.
> 
> I would say try to get a FRER if you can.
> 
> FX for your BFP Sarah!!!

I don't know which tests to buy.... :wacko: I thought clearblue were good?? 

Is this cheapie one positive?? :dohh::shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The tests in South Africa are different to the ones you get, we do have CB though. 

I see so many ladies on the threads that use FRER and mostly comments are good and they get early results on it. 

I'm not 100% sure if the IC is positive YET and would suggest you test again in the morning or if you can manage a long hold to see if there is a difference?

At 9dpo my 2nd line was white/grey and colour only faintly started at 10dpo.

In my opinion digis are quite sensitive so if you are 2 or 3 days away from af it MIGHT work for you. Did for me

I have all my fx Sarah!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WAIT, I just checked the CB on my cell (odly tests look clearer on my phone) and I think I see the CB making a plus. 

FX and keep testing if you can! :dust: :dust:


----------



## snshine23

So I went and got a couple more Dollar store tests after work today. Just tested again because the ghost line is driving me nuts and its stark white. Not even a hint of a line to obsess over. So, I think the earlier test was a nasty evap (never happened to me before on Dollar Tree tests) and I knew it was too good to be true :cry: darn!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm the forever optimist and will be hoping your urine might have been a bit diluted?

Keeping my fx as no witch so you still have a chance :hugs:


----------



## melewen

I see a faint line on the IC! 

So freaking nervous over here. Felt like really dry CM all day and that feels like it's a bad sign. Oh well.. maybe next month.. haha.


----------



## snshine23

I appreciate the optimism :) however, for the amount of water I drank today (seriously a ton!) and I peed so much (I've had increased urination for days), my urine was pretty yellow (and this might be TMI but it smells strong to me) so I don't think it was too diluted. Ugh, I'm so disappointed right now but like I said, I think it was stupid of me to get my hopes up. I'll probably wait for AF who comes like clock work and is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday before I test again.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This is a NO :af: zone!!!

Cheryl, dou you have a test date?


----------



## melewen

I'm not 100% on when I O'd so I think I'll just wait at least a couple more days


----------



## melewen

That is, if I survive

:coffee:


----------



## cutieq

I also see it on the ic. As pamela said, the digital may take a few days to go positive so I would hold on off that and get a FRER. My clearblue blue dye was positive but never a good line. 

Good luck to all of you! So excited for more possible BFPs!


----------



## snshine23

So now I've been Googling diluted urine and how it can make a test negative even if you are pregnant. So I know I'm not out until AF shows and I was dumb to do this afternoon's test after so much water and not holding it, so just like that my hope has been restored a little bit.


----------



## cutieq

Diluted urine can definitely make the difference between a bfn and a faint. Can't wait for your next test!


----------



## Wishing1010

Sarah, I see most def on the IC and there is a faint line on the CB! Tried tweaking, not sure If you can see it though!!!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps88936f43.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/image_zps1cef02b7.jpg


----------



## starryjune

jamiemg10 said:


> Can someone please help me to interpret my chart so far? Thank you :)

There's really nothing to interpret yet... once you detect ovulation there will be something to try and make sense of.


----------



## Wishing1010

June what a beautiful chart!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Wow, lots of activity today and a lot of people around testing time. Fx for everyone!

June, I agree, your chart does look great!

SarahLou, I hope you BFP gets darker!

Melewen, when are you planning on testing?

Snshine, I hope you get a clear BFP soon!


----------



## melewen

Well assuming I don't get AF tomorrow I think I'll wait another three total days until I've officially missed her regardless of when I O'd. Tortuous! I'll know a lot more by tomorrow's temps i think


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:
 

> Well assuming I don't get AF tomorrow I think I'll wait another three total days until I've officially missed her regardless of when I O'd. Tortuous! I'll know a lot more by tomorrow's temps i think

Ooh that's good! I like your willpower. I think I am going to try to skip tomorrow and maybe test on Sunday when I'm 12 dpo.

ETA: I tested today and BFN


----------



## YadairaD

My lack of symptoms is actually starting to get me slightly excited. The week leading up to af I have all kinds of mood swings, nausea and cramping. Not really feeling anything this cycle!! Fx fx


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> My lack of symptoms is actually starting to get me slightly excited. The week leading up to af I have all kinds of mood swings, nausea and cramping. Not really feeling anything this cycle!! Fx fx

No symptoms could be ur symptom! :) FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> So last night ladies I took a htp at CD 28 Using the cheapie ones, and this is what I got what do you ladies think? :shrug:
> 
> This morning I took a clearblue plus and it was :bfn:
> 
> I've uploaded both images for you too see im so confused as to what's happening :shrug::cry:

Those IC's def look pink to me!! FX for nice progression! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Pretty happy about my rise today! That's never happened to me before but I've said THAT before too. Just hopeful it stays high tomorrow. FF moved my coverline to very high relative to my usual one, almost a .3-.5 degree difference. Doc confirmed I O'd so feeling hopeful but very cautious :)
> 
> And u should be hopeful! I'm liking the looks of ur chart too :) I'm no doctor but u def Oed. I didn't mean u didn't O when I said u may have started the P early....sometimes that can just affect ur hormones but not necessarily in a bad way. Just could make it a little different is alls I meant, and to me, different is good while TTC :) FX! And ur dip was 8dpo, which is most common for implantation dips so as u said, FX ur temp stays up tomorrow AND beyond for a BIG FAT POSITIVE!  FX FX FX!
> 
> And I def know what u mean when u said that every cycle you say "this has never happened before!"....i just learned two cycles ago that I'm always going to feel something "new" every cycle but I think having a dip at 8dpo for the first time ever could def be a good sign! Even if u happen to be 10dpo, the rise back up today def excites me for u! I'm keeping these fingers crossed!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm happy with a big dip on 8 DPO then rise back up as "different"!! :) I don't know what else that would be. Hopefully temp will stay high tomorrow or go even higher.. This is so nerve wracking. The funny thing is a few months ago I said I just want to get oregnant in 2014! And I ovulated on December 31st... Lol. DH is CONVINCED I am pg but I mean I can't really write that as a symptom on FF.. lol!! I'm pretty positive I started the progesterone cream on cd18 so is that too early? Day of O? Hopefully it's not just weirdness from thatClick to expand...

I don't think its too early, as it looks like u O'ed by day 18. I know its more common to start it at 3dpo but ive seen women succeed starting it the very day after O so it all depends on our bodies I suppose. It is nerve racking for sure! I SOOO wanted my 2014 BFP but that didn't happen so now I'm just praying for a BFP before 2015 is over! I really hope I see it by April to be honest. We'll see how things go and if Aprils a no-go, it'll be time to reallyyy look into starting IVF. I'm praying I succeed without the ivf tho. FX!
I'm very excited to see ur temp today! Cant wait for ur chart to be updated :). If its still up today, will u be testing?

EDIT-I see ur going to wait another 3 days. BUT if u dont want torture for the full 3 days, u could test tomorrow with frer and the odds of a BFP showing are quite high by 10-11dpo. Of course it can take longer but many women get a pretty early BFP with frer. No pressure tho! I'm just impatient myself and want u to test if ur temps still up today! Lol  GL for whenever you do test! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I still didn't get a call back from the docs. I guess ill be waiting until Monday now. I'm thinking there's no cysts. Its been 4 days and I think they would have told me by now so we could treat it IF there was a cyst, u know? FX! I'm sure it was just a cyst from O last u/s, as I was only 2dpo that time so of course there was going to be a cyst there at that point in my cycle. Hopefully I'm right. 

I've had this killer headache that will NOT go away! Idk if its from me still having those cold symptoms a bit still or what. I guess it could be stress. Ugh. I literally feel like my brain is swollen in there. I think I'm going to lay down in a pitch black room for a little bit and see if that helps. Yest it helped for a couple of hrs but not for long :-\. Awwe well, I'm sure it'll feel better soon, I hope! Id have no problem with feeling icky if it were pregnancy related but it really stinks being sick AND no bfp...lol. FX this will be the month...or next month after my HSG, either would work! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

U know how I said #22 was the last number on both of my fortunes? I just realized that I'll probably be going in for my 7dpo bloods on the 22nd. Hmmm. Maybe its more than a coincidence...lol. . I was just looking at the calendar and when I realized id be going around the 22nd, I thought "maybe this is a sign!" lol. When don't I think something a sign?! :haha:. Alright now I'm really going back to bed for a bit. My head needs it. It prob doesn't help staring at my phone all a.m. Lol. Talk to u all in a bit!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo Michelle, I'm loving your rise today!!!! FX FX FX!! Ur chart looks awesome right now!! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> I'm not 100% on when I O'd so I think I'll just wait at least a couple more days

Urgh grrr.... I'll see if I can survive with you while we wait :coffee:

Keeping lots of FX for you! :dust:



snshine23 said:


> So now I've been Googling diluted urine and how it can make a test negative even if you are pregnant. So I know I'm not out until AF shows and I was dumb to do this afternoon's test after so much water and not holding it, so just like that my hope has been restored a little bit.

I think you should try FMU again and see what you get! Hope you see a pink line
:dust: :dust: :dust:



Wishing1010 said:


> June what a beautiful chart!!!

June, I agree with Wishing!! Your chrt is looking really good! :thumbup:



Michellebelle said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Well assuming I don't get AF tomorrow I think I'll wait another three total days until I've officially missed her regardless of when I O'd. Tortuous! I'll know a lot more by tomorrow's temps i think
> 
> Ooh that's good! I like your willpower. I think I am going to try to skip tomorrow and maybe test on Sunday when I'm 12 dpo.
> 
> ETA: I tested today and BFNClick to expand...

Urgh stupid BFN. Luckily the witch hasn't shown yet so there is still time!! FX :dust:



YadairaD said:


> My lack of symptoms is actually starting to get me slightly excited. The week leading up to af I have all kinds of mood swings, nausea and cramping. Not really feeling anything this cycle!! Fx fx

Here's to hoping the 'nothing' is actually going to turn into your 'something' / :bfp:



aidensmommy1 said:


> U know how I said #22 was the last number on both of my fortunes? I just realized that I'll probably be going in for my 7dpo bloods on the 22nd. Hmmm. Maybe its more than a coincidence...lol. . I was just looking at the calendar and when I realized id be going around the 22nd, I thought "maybe this is a sign!" lol. When don't I think something a sign?! :haha:. Alright now I'm really going back to bed for a bit. My head needs it. It prob doesn't help staring at my phone all a.m. Lol. Talk to u all in a bit!

Too many 22's to not be a sign :D


----------



## snshine23

I decided not to test this morning. I just can't deal with seeing another BFN right now. Will update if and when I decide to test again!


----------



## snshine23

Why am I such an idiot? Why do I pull day old tests out of the garbage? Why must there be a second line on the test I took yesterday afternoon? I am well aware that this is WAY beyond the time frame but now I have 2 tests with 2 faint lines. And I have peed on my fair share of sticks and never once had these type of lines before. 

Testing today is not an option as I have already peed twice this morning. So maybe tomorrow morning FMU I'll bite the bullet and go for it.


----------



## mdscpa

Non TTC related.... Weather is getting freaky. Temperature is dropping here and it's been cold for few days now. A friend of us sent this photo (also in middle east). We are waiting if it'll reach the entire Jeddah as forecasted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle, i've overlayed your chart to mine and this is what i got... Last time i saw the same dips at 3,5,8,10 dpo was Wunnabubba's (Pamela) chart. FX you too get a :bfp: soon..

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Untitled_zps0a181f34.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

snshine23 said:


> Why am I such an idiot? Why do I pull day old tests out of the garbage? Why must there be a second line on the test I took yesterday afternoon? I am well aware that this is WAY beyond the time frame but now I have 2 tests with 2 faint lines. And I have peed on my fair share of sticks and never once had these type of lines before.
> 
> Testing today is not an option as I have already peed twice this morning. So maybe tomorrow morning FMU I'll bite the bullet and go for it.

Don't be harsh on yourself snshine.... We all know that it's really hard to control ourselves esp when we really wanted some things. FX this is not an evap and it's a real 2nd line.... I have kept my :bfn: tests before and nothing showed up.. So, FX....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

June, your chart looks very promising..... Can't wait for you to test and the next days temps....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ooo Michelle, I'm loving your rise today!!!! FX FX FX!! Ur chart looks awesome right now!! :)


Thanks! I was expecting 97.2 this morning, not 98.2. I'm feeling all warm this morning, even though it's so cold out! I kept kicking off more and more of the blankets and DH was like "are you hot?" 



mdscpa said:


> Michellebelle, i've overlayed your chart to mine and this is what i got... Last time i saw the same dips at 3,5,8,10 dpo was Wunnabubba's (Pamela) chart. FX you too get a :bfp: soon..
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Untitled_zps0a181f34.jpg

That is so cool to see! Thanks for doing that! I decided already that I would not test today since I just got a BFN yesterday. Depending on tomorrow's temp, I may test tomorrow. I actually peed at 5 am right after taking my temp this morning, just to ensure I wouldn't be tempted to test when I got up for real later. Still no symptoms...



snshine23 said:


> Why am I such an idiot? Why do I pull day old tests out of the garbage? Why must there be a second line on the test I took yesterday afternoon? I am well aware that this is WAY beyond the time frame but now I have 2 tests with 2 faint lines. And I have peed on my fair share of sticks and never once had these type of lines before.
> 
> Testing today is not an option as I have already peed twice this morning. So maybe tomorrow morning FMU I'll bite the bullet and go for it.

Snshine, I always save all my old tests, just because I do want to check them later.. Just in case... Even if there was NO hint of a line. So not crazy... Or we're both crazy :haha:

But yours are showing lines, that is awesome! Fx by waiting until tomorrow, you'll get that dark line you want to see!


----------



## melewen

Bleh. Big dip today. I guess the other dip was just another "surprise! We hate you!" type of difference in my chart from the ole body. But when I temped a second time right after this morning I got a temp at coverline and when I actually woke up got essentially a rise. But figure I'm totally out. Hooray. Another month. Going in for tests now.


----------



## melewen

Um.. you guys... I took a test this morning thinking "just so I don't obsess over "maybe that second temp.." etc etc.. and this is what I got.. Right at the time limit. Even DH saw it right away.. OMG

https://i57.tinypic.com/2zs4foj.jpg


----------



## melewen

OK.. now I'm freaking out about my low temp. What's going on?! So my first temp RIGHT out of a dream (I don't ever usually temp like that, it's usually I'm awake a minute) was 97.07, my second was 97.4, third 97.53, and then when I actually woke up it was 97.81. I was BURNING UP all night. Like since I've been doing progesterone I haven't been sweating at night (praise that stuff!!) but I did last night. I'm worried that I might miscarry though.. what should I do? What do you guys think?! I've never even gotten a faint line before!


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, I can't speak to the dip. I'm sure there are instances when women get one a get a line. I can however comment on that line. Whoop!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Thanks Cutie.. I really hope it'll all sort itself out. I at the very least just now know one thing.. I can get pregnant!!! The line is even darker now.. it's like a O-4 opk! I think at least the temps arent just like gradually dropping.. that would be bad I know. But this weird one-off? I have no clue. Of COURSE this happens on a Saturday and I can't fly into my OB's office. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> OK.. now I'm freaking out about my low temp. What's going on?! So my first temp RIGHT out of a dream (I don't ever usually temp like that, it's usually I'm awake a minute) was 97.07, my second was 97.4, third 97.53, and then when I actually woke up it was 97.81. I was BURNING UP all night. Like since I've been doing progesterone I haven't been sweating at night (praise that stuff!!) but I did last night. I'm worried that I might miscarry though.. what should I do? What do you guys think?! I've never even gotten a faint line before!

I def think thats BFP. As for the dip, I bet it'll go back up tomorrow. You probably just implanted the day of the first dip. Id just temp for another few days OR until u see ur temp go up and id stop temping after ur hpt is a bit darker and ur feeling more sure. I def say bfp! Wooo! I had a feeling for u. It can be very common tho to have a drop in temps around the time AF is expected. It differs for every woman but if u look at BFP charts on FF, ull see a ton of charts with dips the day of their bfps. Congrats hun!! I'm very happy for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also melewen, ur line is def dark enough where its not a "is that really BFP" kind of line...its a "OMG, THATS A BFP!" kinda line...lol :) yay! As I said before, I think ull see ur temp go back up (or start to anyway) tomorrow. FX & GL!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% on when I O'd so I think I'll just wait at least a couple more days
> 
> Urgh grrr.... I'll see if I can survive with you while we wait :coffee:
> 
> Keeping lots of FX for you! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> So now I've been Googling diluted urine and how it can make a test negative even if you are pregnant. So I know I'm not out until AF shows and I was dumb to do this afternoon's test after so much water and not holding it, so just like that my hope has been restored a little bit.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should try FMU again and see what you get! Hope you see a pink line
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> June what a beautiful chart!!!Click to expand...
> 
> June, I agree with Wishing!! Your chrt is looking really good! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Well assuming I don't get AF tomorrow I think I'll wait another three total days until I've officially missed her regardless of when I O'd. Tortuous! I'll know a lot more by tomorrow's temps i thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh that's good! I like your willpower. I think I am going to try to skip tomorrow and maybe test on Sunday when I'm 12 dpo.
> 
> ETA: I tested today and BFNClick to expand...
> 
> Urgh stupid BFN. Luckily the witch hasn't shown yet so there is still time!! FX :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> My lack of symptoms is actually starting to get me slightly excited. The week leading up to af I have all kinds of mood swings, nausea and cramping. Not really feeling anything this cycle!! Fx fxClick to expand...
> 
> Here's to hoping the 'nothing' is actually going to turn into your 'something' / :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> U know how I said #22 was the last number on both of my fortunes? I just realized that I'll probably be going in for my 7dpo bloods on the 22nd. Hmmm. Maybe its more than a coincidence...lol. . I was just looking at the calendar and when I realized id be going around the 22nd, I thought "maybe this is a sign!" lol. When don't I think something a sign?! :haha:. Alright now I'm really going back to bed for a bit. My head needs it. It prob doesn't help staring at my phone all a.m. Lol. Talk to u all in a bit!Click to expand...
> 
> Too many 22's to not be a sign :DClick to expand...

Right?! LoL :) FX sooo tight!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Non TTC related.... Weather is getting freaky. Temperature is dropping here and it's been cold for few days now. A friend of us sent this photo (also in middle east). We are waiting if it'll reach the entire Jeddah as forecasted.

This looks just like NH right now! Lol. Its soooo Cold!!!


----------



## cutieq

It'd be wasted breath to tell you not to temp, because I probably would too lol. I say test to watch your lines get darker as temps can fluctuate but I'm speaking as a person who stopped temps after my line. I agree with Mary, I've seen charts with a line and dip. As for the things you know, you can get pregnant and you ARE pregnant :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo Dani, I see u have 5 days til ur first u/s! Sooo exciting! :) Be sure to update with pics after you go!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Um.. you guys... I took a test this morning thinking "just so I don't obsess over "maybe that second temp.." etc etc.. and this is what I got.. Right at the time limit. Even DH saw it right away.. OMG
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2zs4foj.jpg

Uhm OMGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations Cheryl!!!! That isn't even a squinter! That is a LINE!!!

I'm so happy!!! YAYA YOU ARE PREGNANT!! 

Give me a second to have a party here!!!!
:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:
:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Will do Mary. I get more anxious as each day passes.


----------



## melewen

Yay!! I was really worried (Mary knows!) that my tubes might be blocked, so at least we know now that at least one is open. Phew. I did start my Synthroid this month, and obviously very incorrectly applied progesterone cream, and we DTD missionary (um yeah.. DH's least favorite.. it was not fun..), AND used softcups. So we basically pulled out all the stops, and at least one of those made a difference

I very very skeptically looked at my due date and I would be joining September with you Cutie :) Still so so nervous about the temp and I'll probably keep temping but.. for now I'm celebrating. Thanks for all your support of my craziness ladies :) Now I am POAS crazy and can't wait til I can pee on an ACTUAL stick instead of dipping like a nurse.. That will help me understand if it's a MC right?


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, that is a line.... :wohoo: I will try to forget about today's temp though and enjoy the day like Dani and say "Today I'm Pregnant!!!"


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just remain positive hun! Cutie has a lovely way of looking at it "Today I am pregnant" and trying not to worry about the "what if's" will really do you a world of good! :hugs:

I think you should go see your doc on Monday for bloods and take it from there! I'm so sure that everything will be just fine and super :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

@ Daphne... we posted the same thing at the same time again about Cutie :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, again???? Same thoughts???!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely go see the doctor for bloods and that will give you a good indication of progression as will your lines getting darker, but don't worry if it takes a day or so for it to darken. I never peed on a stick, always dipped. I didn't know it made a difference.


----------



## mdscpa

And this again....!!!!! We really won't stop... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right we are so funny! I'm giggling like a little girl over here :)


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Mecelwen! FX for a sticky bean!

AFM - I got my second post-O raised temp today. If it stays up tomorrow, it'll confirm an ovulatory cycle (as you all know I was concerned after last months's anovulatory cycle). SO, hopefully tomorrow I'll get my confirmation crosshairs and then I can start praying to the POAS gods!


----------



## melewen

WunnaBubba2 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Um.. you guys... I took a test this morning thinking "just so I don't obsess over "maybe that second temp.." etc etc.. and this is what I got.. Right at the time limit. Even DH saw it right away.. OMG
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2zs4foj.jpg
> 
> Uhm OMGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congratulations Cheryl!!!! That isn't even a squinter! That is a LINE!!!
> 
> I'm so happy!!! YAYA YOU ARE PREGNANT!!
> 
> Give me a second to have a party here!!!!
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:Click to expand...

Hahaha I was like, I can't wait til Pamela sees.. :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

TTC74 said:


> Congrats Mecelwen! FX for a sticky bean!
> 
> AFM - I got my second post-O raised temp today. If it stays up tomorrow, it'll confirm an ovulatory cycle (as you all know I was concerned after last months's anovulatory cycle). SO, hopefully tomorrow I'll get my confirmation crosshairs and then I can start praying to the POAS gods!

Great temps TTC!!!!


----------



## melewen

You guys are crazy! Lol. But yeah I am definitely going in Monday. I was planning on going in for bloods for the FSH & whatever other test she wanted me to get then anyway so.. good timing! Either way if it's not viable, then I should just let it takes its course anyway. I am so beyond thrilled that I CAN get pg!! And as we've learned from Cutie, we *can* fix it if I do lose


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Congrats Mecelwen! FX for a sticky bean!
> 
> AFM - I got my second post-O raised temp today. If it stays up tomorrow, it'll confirm an ovulatory cycle (as you all know I was concerned after last months's anovulatory cycle). SO, hopefully tomorrow I'll get my confirmation crosshairs and then I can start praying to the POAS gods!

FX crosshairs show up tomorrow..... And let's start with symptom spotting.. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay TTC74 I'm so sure you are in the tww! Cannot wait for tomorrow to confirm it and then your BFP :dance:


----------



## melewen

FX TTC!! Those temps look great, looks good for an ov cycle :) Can't wait for those CH!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Um.. you guys... I took a test this morning thinking "just so I don't obsess over "maybe that second temp.." etc etc.. and this is what I got.. Right at the time limit. Even DH saw it right away.. OMG
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2zs4foj.jpg
> 
> Uhm OMGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congratulations Cheryl!!!! That isn't even a squinter! That is a LINE!!!
> 
> I'm so happy!!! YAYA YOU ARE PREGNANT!!
> 
> Give me a second to have a party here!!!!
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I was like, I can't wait til Pamela sees.. :happydance:Click to expand...

You just made my DAY!! and I had a good day with swimming at the beach, tanning, ice cream fight with dh! 

But this THIS IS PRICELESS!!!

When you are ready and if you want to we would love to have you on the Birth thread :D 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ticking-together-until-we-all-give-birth.html


----------



## snshine23

Congrats melewen!!!


----------



## mdscpa

June, your temp went up again... I'll be testing by now (no pressure though :haha:)


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay TTC74! Hope your temps stay high tomorrow so you can have confirmed O.

And HUGE congrats to melewen! That is def not a squinter! That is a dark BFP!! Yaaaay! Such great news this morning!


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> June, your temp went up again... I'll be testing by now (no pressure though :haha:)

I am really dumbfounded. I was very tempted to test by DH told me he doesn't want to until my period is late, which would be Wednesday at the earliest (expected between Sunday and Tuesday, and I get it very regularly, either CD28 or 29.) I am going nuts here, but I've heard breasts being super sore is the first clue - my breasts are just overall a bit sore, mostly on the outer sides - just like pms. They JUST got sore in the past few days. Usually they start a few DPO. I did have mid-cycle spotting for the first time, but that was too early for implantation (3-5DPO). I'm getting twinges off and on my left side but I'm guessing it's gas. I am trying to figure things out without testing - seeing the BFN is so depressing. I am trying but can't locate my cervix... trying for the first time and my finger goes as far as it can but it just feels like an endless, soft canal. Maybe I'm doing it wrong or feeling it without knowing?


----------



## snshine23

I had the urge to POAS and figured I would try an OPK. Looks like I'm going out to buy me a few FRERs and I should try one in the morning. I'm just so nervous to get the small glimmer of hope that I do have crushed to pieces if these tests are just playing tricks on me! https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/319C70B4-4D16-4B29-B460-3912B8C4DEA6.jpg


----------



## cutieq

I had to read this a few times not to be confused. I thought it was a hpt! I never took an opk with my pregnancy, but I know some ladies did and got positives. I hope this is a good sign for you!


----------



## laurac1988

Snshine I hope it's your BFP, but remember some women get an LH surge before AF. I got + OPKs when I was pregnant but only after a HPT


----------



## mdscpa

I, Kenna and Jess did the CBD OPK and it turned into a solid face.... So maybe it really works as HPT as well... Below are CBD strips, check how the lines of the last OPK used as HPT (solid smiley) differs from the rest.


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_3376_zpsd8e0d179.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats mel!!! Thats a beautiful line!! 

June, I have seen a few women implant that early. Thats how early bfps start. FX it means something! What dpo are you? 

GL snshine!!! Go get a frer!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> June, your temp went up again... I'll be testing by now (no pressure though :haha:)
> 
> I am really dumbfounded. I was very tempted to test by DH told me he doesn't want to until my period is late, which would be Wednesday at the earliest (expected between Sunday and Tuesday, and I get it very regularly, either CD28 or 29.) I am going nuts here, but I've heard breasts being super sore is the first clue - my breasts are just overall a bit sore, mostly on the outer sides - just like pms. They JUST got sore in the past few days. Usually they start a few DPO. I did have mid-cycle spotting for the first time, but that was too early for implantation (3-5DPO). I'm getting twinges off and on my left side but I'm guessing it's gas. I am trying to figure things out without testing - seeing the BFN is so depressing. I am trying but can't locate my cervix... trying for the first time and my finger goes as far as it can but it just feels like an endless, soft canal. Maybe I'm doing it wrong or feeling it without knowing?Click to expand...

Keeping my FX for you! I really hope this is it! Your chart really does look amazing!!! Mary once posted about implantation that can happen that early in some women. Nothing is impossible! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:



snshine23 said:


> I had the urge to POAS and figured I would try an OPK. Looks like I'm going out to buy me a few FRERs and I should try one in the morning. I'm just so nervous to get the small glimmer of hope that I do have crushed to pieces if these tests are just playing tricks on me! https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/319C70B4-4D16-4B29-B460-3912B8C4DEA6.jpg

Eek!! I know 3 ladies on here who got positive opks and were pregnant! Hope this is it for you
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## melewen

Sunshine that's pretty strong! Have you ever taken an opk around AF before? You don't have any FRER? Hmmmm..

Now I'm tempted to take an opk too! For research purposes of course :) I really am eating up this bfp business!! Lol. I was just beginning to feel really beat down and now there's like a light...

Couldn't resist :)

https://i58.tinypic.com/2a7diyc.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, :wohoo::happydance::yipee: That word won't be enough for POAS believe me/us.. Oh, if you did that OPK that'll make you the 4th lady to do the experiment... :haha:

So so so so happy for you Cheryl..... 

You may even try to get the strip out of that digi if you plan on checking the lines. But if it will stress you I'll just throw it into the bin. :haha:


----------



## SarahLou372

Can any of you ladies help me please??? 

Can you all look at this test I took at 4pm please... :shrug::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10312540_779411688773139_5373634723647035995_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 12









10898252_779427318771576_1402435249736484419_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10









10933837_779411725439802_2439104151468627963_n.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melewen

Totally did not get a +opk but have super diluted wee. What should I be looking for on the digi innards?


----------



## melewen

SarahLou372 said:


> Can any of you ladies help me please???
> 
> Can you all look at this test I took at 4pm please... :shrug::dohh:

The photos are a bit grainy.. Maybe I could see something in better light/focus?


----------



## cutieq

Sarah, should it just be two lines? Not familiar with the test. If so, it's definitely there.

Cheryl, nothing compares to those words! No denying that. I never took my digitals apart so I'm not sure what to look for. I liked to stare at the words lol


----------



## snshine23

BFN on FRER. Couldn't wait until tomorrow and now I know the 2 tests before were evaps and the OPK is probably detecting lH before AF. AF is due Wednesday so I'm putting the tests away until after that, although right now it's not looking good at all. Thanks everyone for letting me be crazy :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Its a Superdrug pregnancy test taken with afternoon sample and yes two lines... is it a :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







10915283_779444102103231_3948846359061705096_n.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah im not familiar with that test but i checked and this kinda test shows two lines for :bfp: and not like a + sign.... Thats a :bfp: to me


----------



## cutieq

You've still got a few days snshine.

Sarah, looks BFP to me! That's pretty solid pink for it to be a fluke. My only hesitation is that it's a little off centered but that could be the quality of the pic. I'm excited for you!


----------



## mdscpa

Is it a world :bfp: day today? :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Oh!! If it's not supposed to be a + sign it is def positive!! Strong positive!!


----------



## melewen

Oh and nvm you guys. I got a + on the opk. Lol


----------



## SarahLou372

So im pregnant now??? :wacko: Sorry still in shock


----------



## mdscpa

Wake up sarah you got a BIG FAT FAT FAT POSITIVE!!!!!!

Cheryl, any pic of your opk/hpt??


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372 said:


> So im pregnant now??? :wacko: Sorry still in shock

:rofl: indeed you are my lady! Got any other brands? I hope you're armed with some more tests for the next few days.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG Sarah it looks like you came down with a case of the :bfp:

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Congratulations hun that looks positive to me!!!! I'm so happy for you gusy!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

I used a cheapie internet one this morning and it was a very faint second line... fainter than this one.. but didn't manage to take a pic it just kept getting pixelated :shrug:

I just cant believe it really I never thought it would happen to me and I only got one of these test cause I really wasn't expecting this

Thank you ladies.... :flower::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoo! Congrats, Sarah! That is definitely a positive! What a lucky day! 

I'm tempted to test and hope the baby dust reaches me too.. But no. I am definitely holding off until at least tomorrow. I know my pee would be too diluted today anyways.


----------



## Michellebelle

snshine23 said:


> BFN on FRER. Couldn't wait until tomorrow and now I know the 2 tests before were evaps and the OPK is probably detecting lH before AF. AF is due Wednesday so I'm putting the tests away until after that, although right now it's not looking good at all. Thanks everyone for letting me be crazy :)

Snshine, I can't remember.. Are you temping? If so, that may give some insight as well. When you took the FRER did you use FMU, or was your pee diluted? That can make a huge difference. Fx for you!


----------



## mdscpa

Im keeping my FX for all the other ladies waiting to test.... Lots of :dust: to you guys....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait to see more tests and BFP's!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## SarahLou372

Im still in so much shock I Never thought it would happen to me :flower:

:happydance::cry: Happy crying


----------



## snshine23

No, I don't temp anymore. I did for a few cycles but after generic textbook charts and still BFNs I gave it up. It made me crazy! Not sure about diluted urine today but I just need to accept it for what it is as this point. My body is just one big disappointment. I get stupid symptoms and then stupid ghost lines and it's just not a true BFP. I have one FRER left and one Dollar test but I don't plan on using them. If AF does arrive this cycle, I think I'm going to take a break for awhile. This is all just too hard on me and I have a really hard time with getting my hopes up only to be let down. Not trying to be a downer just feeling down at the moment. 

But congrats to everyone who is getting their BFPs today! Lucky day!!


----------



## A1983

Aww congratulations to the two new mummys! 

And good luck to all the rest-it just goes to show ANY month can be your month, it unfortunately just takes a few tries


----------



## melewen

Here's my opk, not QUITE positive but really close 

https://i61.tinypic.com/10sgej9.jpg

Just picked up some digitals with week estimators (like its a surprise..) and can't wait to use those!

Congrats Sarah!!! Bump buddies!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can predict that your digi will say "pregnant 1-2" :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I can predict that your digi will say "pregnant 1-2" :rofl:

Pamela is the new sure predict :rofl:


----------



## melewen

I know.. Shocker right?! I figure it will help me see the progression at least though, perhaps. Also found some super sensitive IC's and $ tree tests so it's about to be a POAS party. For accuracy..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay I love parties! Bring on the pee!! 
I can't stop smiling everytime I type in response to your posts, Cheryl!
What did dh say?? When will you start on your crib building?


----------



## melewen

I'm knee deep in sawdust as we speak! Lol. I wonder if we could make a 3-in-1 crib.. How cool would that be! Or a bassinet.. OMG. Anyway when I saw that line I was in total shock and I started screaming HONEY HONEY OMG OMG LOOK AT THIS!!! And he was like omg and he hugged me then of course said "I told you". He wasn't really convinced until he saw "the word" though.. Haha. We are still trying to be cautious but we are still so happy :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Enjoy every minute! DH also only believed it a bit more when he saw the digi and was completely on board after bloods confirmed :D

Cannot wait for pics of the crib! :yipee:


----------



## SarahLou372

All I can say right now I feel quite sick and my tummy cramping funny... I can also feel my heart beating faster in my chest... Is this normal :sick::sick:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My heart gives an extra beat and it is called Extra Ventricular systoles. It's a condition but not threatening, or so my doc says. Anyway I could really feel that extra beat after falling pregnant.

Out of my own experience I would say your heart works a bit harder during pregnancy as your blood volume increases. 
That having been said I would suggest you see your doc if you are worried :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and tummy aches are normal as well. As long as you don't have severe cramps like af and bleeding you'll be fine.


----------



## A1983

When did all of you start experiencing nausea? I had it all day (which got stronger by week 6) with DD from bfp. With this one it started 3 days after bfp and so was very reassuring-but today I haven't felt sick at all. And no stretchy cramps-I had been getting these. I know every pregnancy is different but trying not to worry about lack of symptoms. My boobs feel fine but they did with my DD too.


----------



## cutieq

I've experienced it off and in since week 4 but nothing too bad or to the point of puking. My main symptoms are exhaustion and sore bbs.


----------



## melewen

Yall I have lost my damn mind

https://i58.tinypic.com/a4wmtd.jpg


----------



## melewen

Dh said "this says 'pregnant: 2 lines', but this only has one line. And a really skinny line". I was like um.. Are you joking. I think he's trying not to play it up too much because I told him I'm a little worried though


----------



## cutieq

Enjoying you're testing! After all the bfns we had to endure, it's fun to see lines. I tried to explain the darkening of lines to DH and just gave up lol. He was like if you're pregnant, why do you keep taking tests. Because! That's why!


----------



## melewen

Yeah I said honey I need to set a precedent for subsequent testing to ensure the viability of this fetus! Hajaha. But yes.. It's all those bfn's, I'm now obsessed with the power of my pee!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My heart gives an extra beat and it is called Extra Ventricular systoles. It's a condition but not threatening, or so my doc says. Anyway I could really feel that extra beat after falling pregnant.
> 
> Out of my own experience I would say your heart works a bit harder during pregnancy as your blood volume increases.
> That having been said I would suggest you see your doc if you are worried :hugs:

this is very good to know about the heart. I've been having extra beats that feel like a really hard breath taking beat at times. I was afraid it was a heart murmur and I'm going to get it checked out but just wanted to say that this def made me feel better about it. I have been having this for a yr or so ive been feeling it more persistently for the last 4 months, since stress in my life has picked up. Hmm, hopefully its nothing bad!


----------



## aidensmommy1

A1983 said:


> When did all of you start experiencing nausea? I had it all day (which got stronger by week 6) with DD from bfp. With this one it started 3 days after bfp and so was very reassuring-but today I haven't felt sick at all. And no stretchy cramps-I had been getting these. I know every pregnancy is different but trying not to worry about lack of symptoms. My boobs feel fine but they did with my DD too.

With Aiden, I had hardly any nausea. I did feel like I might puke starting around wk 7 and ended around wk 9 and I only actually vomited 2 times. Its perfectly normal to not have a.m sickness while pregnant. Actually, more people than not, that I know IRL, haven't had much a.m sickness at all but of course every pregnancy is different. I have noticed the ladies from this thread haven't been so fortunate with a.m sickness yet :-\. Anyway, alls I'm trying to say is not to worry if u dont feel nauseous. I wouldn't have even known I was pregnant if it weren't for the sore bbs, bfp, and 2wks of minor a.m sickness, and eventually my baby bump of course. I had a very easy & very healthy pregnancy. I hope u continue to feel no nausea and have a very enjoyable pregnancy, as I did. :) GL hun! <3


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Congrats mel!!! Thats a beautiful line!!
> 
> June, I have seen a few women implant that early. Thats how early bfps start. FX it means something! What dpo are you?
> 
> GL snshine!!! Go get a frer!!!

FF (and I agree) says I am 13DPO with AF to arrive on Tuesday... but I took out a +OPK on CD11 because with it in FF said I Oed CD 12 (I always do day 13 or 14 - I got a + CD11, - CD12, + CD13 this month, so strange)... so technically I *could* be 15DPO and AF could come any time. I have felt nauseous on and off today (bad right now), boobs seem more sore today than ever but they really aren't bad this cycle - more uncomfortable/tingly than painful. And I have purple spots on the lower tips of my nipples today - is this a good sign????


----------



## starryjune

SarahLou372 said:


> Im still in so much shock I Never thought it would happen to me :flower:
> 
> :happydance::cry: Happy crying

SO happy for you I am almost crying too!!


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> Here's my opk, not QUITE positive but really close
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/10sgej9.jpg
> 
> Just picked up some digitals with week estimators (like its a surprise..) and can't wait to use those!
> 
> Congrats Sarah!!! Bump buddies!!

Hmm, I tested on an OPK today and it was a pretty faint negative so I guess AF is on her way for me :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Dh said "this says 'pregnant: 2 lines', but this only has one line. And a really skinny line". I was like um.. Are you joking. I think he's trying not to play it up too much because I told him I'm a little worried though

its def bfp and I don't think u have anything to worry about In regards to the drop today, especially with how dark ur frer is. I truly think u have ur sticky bean! Id call the docs asap and get ur pregnant butt in there! :) I'm so happy for u! There's not a single doubt in my mind that ur temp WILL rise back up. Cant wait for tomorrow so you aren't worried anymore! Like I tell everyone, enjoy ur pregnancy as much as u possibly can! U deserve it after all the hard work! Uve done enough worrying, now its time for you to enjoy the next phase and just pray for the absolute best :). I know it's easier said than done when it comes to worrying but as I'm sure u know, its best for both you and ur little bean to be as relaxed as possible . Tomorrow you could take a frer digi and get the word "yes". Ur frer line today was dark enough where a frer digi would pick up on it as well....then maybe that'll reassure DH, as well as urself. I think ull feel 100% better after u see ur temp rise tomorrow ;). 

Also, I think u did O on day 16, given how dark ur hpts already are, plus ur temp roae higher on day 17 and then it looks like u had a big fallback rise on day 18 (2dpo). I could be wrong but Either way, ur O day clearly did the trick and got u that BFP! yay! Now send some dust this way! :haha: ....i always ask for some dust after someone gets a BFP. 

So tonight DH and I had a date night and went for Chinese and again I got another fortune thats worded different but along the lines of a "successful journey" and again, it had the #22! Either my bfps coming for cycle #22 OR maybe the 22 stands for next cycle because since I always had short cycles, I'm really only on my 21st month TTC so the #22 could mean something good for this cycle OR next...lol. Yep, I'm officially insane, I admit it! :rofl: I just want this BFP soo badly that I seem to make EVERYTHING into a possible sign that a BFP is soon to come. I do have a good feeling that ill be joining you all very soon though. Can't wait!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mel!!! Thats a beautiful line!!
> 
> June, I have seen a few women implant that early. Thats how early bfps start. FX it means something! What dpo are you?
> 
> GL snshine!!! Go get a frer!!!
> 
> FF (and I agree) says I am 13DPO with AF to arrive on Tuesday... but I took out a +OPK on CD11 because with it in FF said I Oed CD 12 (I always do day 13 or 14 - I got a + CD11, - CD12, + CD13 this month, so strange)... so technically I *could* be 15DPO and AF could come any time. I have felt nauseous on and off today (bad right now), boobs seem more sore today than ever but they really aren't bad this cycle - more uncomfortable/tingly than painful. And I have purple spots on the lower tips of my nipples today - is this a good sign????Click to expand...

Any color change of the nips can def be a good sign! Have u tested?! I honestly think this could be it for u! I dont want to excite u but omgosh, ur chart is DEF looking like a BFP chart to me. FX!!! Lots of dust to u! Id def be testing tomorrow if ur temps still up. I bet ull see a nice line! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Here's my opk, not QUITE positive but really close
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/10sgej9.jpg
> 
> Just picked up some digitals with week estimators (like its a surprise..) and can't wait to use those!
> 
> Congrats Sarah!!! Bump buddies!!
> 
> Hmm, I tested on an OPK today and it was a pretty faint negative so I guess AF is on her way for me :(Click to expand...

OPKs aren't a reliable "hpt" for most women. In fact, I had very positive opks on 8-13dpo one cycle and I clearly didn't end up with a BFP that cycle. It can to either way. I really really think u have a great shot! FX!


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Dh said "this says 'pregnant: 2 lines', but this only has one line. And a really skinny line". I was like um.. Are you joking. I think he's trying not to play it up too much because I told him I'm a little worried though
> 
> its def bfp and I don't think u have anything to worry about In regards to the drop today, especially with how dark ur frer is. I truly think u have ur sticky bean! Id call the docs asap and get ur pregnant butt in there! :) I'm so happy for u! There's not a single doubt in my mind that ur temp WILL rise back up. Cant wait for tomorrow so you aren't worried anymore! Like I tell everyone, enjoy ur pregnancy as much as u possibly can! U deserve it after all the hard work! Uve done enough worrying, now its time for you to enjoy the next phase and just pray for the absolute best :). I know it's easier said than done when it comes to worrying but as I'm sure u know, its best for both you and ur little bean to be as relaxed as possible . Tomorrow you could take a frer digi and get the word "yes". Ur frer line today was dark enough where a frer digi would pick up on it as well....then maybe that'll reassure DH, as well as urself. I think ull feel 100% better after u see ur temp rise tomorrow ;).
> 
> Also, I think u did O on day 16, given how dark ur hpts already are, plus ur temp roae higher on day 17 and then it looks like u had a big fallback rise on day 18 (2dpo). I could be wrong but Either way, ur O day clearly did the trick and got u that BFP! yay! Now send some dust this way! :haha: ....i always ask for some dust after someone gets a BFP.
> 
> So tonight DH and I had a date night and went for Chinese and again I got another fortune thats worded different but along the lines of a "successful journey" and again, it had the #22! Either my bfps coming for cycle #22 OR maybe the 22 stands for next cycle because since I always had short cycles, I'm really only on my 21st month TTC so the #22 could mean something good for this cycle OR next...lol. Yep, I'm officially insane, I admit it! :rofl: I just want this BFP soo badly that I seem to make EVERYTHING into a possible sign that a BFP is soon to come. I do have a good feeling that ill be joining you all very soon though. Can't wait!!! :)Click to expand...

I did actually take a digi and it says PREGNANT! It came back so soon too. I think I just keep saying I'm nervous I'm nervous and he says he doesn't want to get my hopes up. But he was giddy earlier and was like WHO CAN I TELL?! Hahaha. I think I might have O'd on cd16 too. That's what my monitor said and it would make sense with how dark the tests are. I was SHOCKED by that. Do you think I should temp tomorrow or just test? Temping makes me SO nervous all night! I hardly get any good sleep. I'm crazy lol

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you!! I think you're onto something with this #22 thing :) I totally believe in that stuff! Have you tried soft cups? We used those this cycle. They really make you feel like you're doing some serious work.. Lol


----------



## melewen

Agreed on OPK's not being reliable. Are you going to test with a hpt soon June?


----------



## starryjune

Thanks for the encouragement. I am just so hesitant to get my hopes up because there have been times my temp is high then plummets the day AF shows... but I've NEVER had my temps this progressively rising and this high. BUT I feel like I might have had a touch of the flu the past few days, so that might explain the rise/high temps. I am nervously awaiting tomorrow's temp and if my boobs stay feeling how they are. By 14DPO they always feel back to normal, then the witch shows a day or two later. 

Anyway - sooooo wanting to test tomorrow if signs stay positive, but DH wants to wait until I am days late. I keep feeling like my period has started and I panic, go check, and it's just watery and clear up there but no discharge really. 

I could take a cheapie Wondfo and just keep it to myself but he wants me to share all this with him. Plus, I am starting to feel AF-like mild cramps :( But anyway, here's a chart overlay of the last 4 months...
 



Attached Files:







ff1014.pdf
File size: 87.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Dh said "this says 'pregnant: 2 lines', but this only has one line. And a really skinny line". I was like um.. Are you joking. I think he's trying not to play it up too much because I told him I'm a little worried though
> 
> its def bfp and I don't think u have anything to worry about In regards to the drop today, especially with how dark ur frer is. I truly think u have ur sticky bean! Id call the docs asap and get ur pregnant butt in there! :) I'm so happy for u! There's not a single doubt in my mind that ur temp WILL rise back up. Cant wait for tomorrow so you aren't worried anymore! Like I tell everyone, enjoy ur pregnancy as much as u possibly can! U deserve it after all the hard work! Uve done enough worrying, now its time for you to enjoy the next phase and just pray for the absolute best :). I know it's easier said than done when it comes to worrying but as I'm sure u know, its best for both you and ur little bean to be as relaxed as possible . Tomorrow you could take a frer digi and get the word "yes". Ur frer line today was dark enough where a frer digi would pick up on it as well....then maybe that'll reassure DH, as well as urself. I think ull feel 100% better after u see ur temp rise tomorrow ;).
> 
> Also, I think u did O on day 16, given how dark ur hpts already are, plus ur temp roae higher on day 17 and then it looks like u had a big fallback rise on day 18 (2dpo). I could be wrong but Either way, ur O day clearly did the trick and got u that BFP! yay! Now send some dust this way! :haha: ....i always ask for some dust after someone gets a BFP.
> 
> So tonight DH and I had a date night and went for Chinese and again I got another fortune thats worded different but along the lines of a "successful journey" and again, it had the #22! Either my bfps coming for cycle #22 OR maybe the 22 stands for next cycle because since I always had short cycles, I'm really only on my 21st month TTC so the #22 could mean something good for this cycle OR next...lol. Yep, I'm officially insane, I admit it! :rofl: I just want this BFP soo badly that I seem to make EVERYTHING into a possible sign that a BFP is soon to come. I do have a good feeling that ill be joining you all very soon though. Can't wait!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually take a digi and it says PREGNANT! It came back so soon too. I think I just keep saying I'm nervous I'm nervous and he says he doesn't want to get my hopes up. But he was giddy earlier and was like WHO CAN I TELL?! Hahaha. I think I might have O'd on cd16 too. That's what my monitor said and it would make sense with how dark the tests are. I was SHOCKED by that. Do you think I should temp tomorrow or just test? Temping makes me SO nervous all night! I hardly get any good sleep. I'm crazy lol
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you!! I think you're onto something with this #22 thing :) I totally believe in that stuff! Have you tried soft cups? We used those this cycle. They really make you feel like you're doing some serious work.. LolClick to expand...

Do what's gonna make you comfortable but I would test over temp. 

June, definitely don't let an OPK make you think you're out.


----------



## melewen

Cutie I hope I can resist in the morning. I did find a chart totally randomly from the pregnancy threads that looked JUST like mine, dip onthe same day and to the same degree, so that's encouraging 

June those temps look amazing!! Oh how I want you to test.. But a couple more days definitely won't kill you :)


----------



## mdscpa

Loving all the tests Cheryl..... :happydance::wohoo::yipee: I've been addicted to seeing 2 lines after all the :bfn:s so you're not alone... :rofl:

Oh and I love "the power of the pee".... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Im still in so much shock I Never thought it would happen to me :flower:
> 
> :happydance::cry: Happy crying

If only i could hug you in reality just to let you know how happy I am for you i would, maybe a virtual one would do for now :hugs: It's going to feel unreal for a few days and possibly weeks and when you get to hear the heartbeat and see the baby for the first time all this feelings will make a comeback..... I'm really really happy for you Sarah.... :hugs: 

PCOS will never win....


----------



## mdscpa

A1983 said:


> When did all of you start experiencing nausea? I had it all day (which got stronger by week 6) with DD from bfp. With this one it started 3 days after bfp and so was very reassuring-but today I haven't felt sick at all. And no stretchy cramps-I had been getting these. I know every pregnancy is different but trying not to worry about lack of symptoms. My boobs feel fine but they did with my DD too.

I started feeling nauseous at 19 and 25dpo and became worst (daily) starting 6 weeks with puking.....


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: TTC74, congrats on the CH...... Welcome to TWW...... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## A1983

Ok thanks ladies. Ill see how I go today. I did a test at 17dpo to see if darker (as tests were staying same forva while when testing daily and drove me insane with worry so stopped about 14dpo) and line was darker. So ive just done another test ic this morning at 20dpo and its darker again so hopefully all doubling as it should and my sickness is hopefully having a break before it returns! Maybe it subsides just before a surge of hormones where baby then grows...


----------



## mdscpa

A1983 said:


> Ok thanks ladies. Ill see how I go today. I did a test at 17dpo to see if darker (as tests were staying same forva while when testing daily and drove me insane with worry so stopped about 14dpo) and line was darker. So ive just done another test ic this morning at 20dpo and its darker again so hopefully all doubling as it should and my sickness is hopefully having a break before it returns! Maybe it subsides just before a surge of hormones where baby then grows...

:wohoo: for the progression.... My tests never really got darker than the control line even with high HCG, i did worry so i didn't stop testing and the last hpt i took was at 10w3d :wacko: also i continued temping until 13w4d and just doing a weekly (every thursdays) temping for experiment til 19weeks. Will post the chart i made since i stopped putting my temps in FF coz it's eating up my previous temps :haha: FF really wanted me to stop :haha::rofl:


----------



## ab75

Hi, I was in this group back in early 2014. Just wanted to update that my gorgeous rainbow boy arrived on 7th jan. Frazer was born at home with a natural, drug free labour. He arrived 26 minutes after my waters popped weighing 10 lb 7oz. He is totally perfect! !

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## A1983

mdscpa said:


> A1983 said:
> 
> 
> Ok thanks ladies. Ill see how I go today. I did a test at 17dpo to see if darker (as tests were staying same forva while when testing daily and drove me insane with worry so stopped about 14dpo) and line was darker. So ive just done another test ic this morning at 20dpo and its darker again so hopefully all doubling as it should and my sickness is hopefully having a break before it returns! Maybe it subsides just before a surge of hormones where baby then grows...
> 
> :wohoo: for the progression.... My tests never really got darker than the control line even with high HCG, i did worry so i didn't stop testing and the last hpt i took was at 10w3d :wacko: also i continued temping until 13w4d and just doing a weekly (every thursdays) temping for experiment til 19weeks. Will post the chart i made since i stopped putting my temps in FF coz it's eating up my previous temps :haha: FF really wanted me to stop :haha::rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha!! Well my ic test this morning is as dark as control line and wider (latter no relevance im sure) and so darker than 4 days ago. But I don't feel sick again :-( only the occasional wave when I think about it. Going to try and get an early scan at 7 weeks...2 weeks 1 day to go....


----------



## mdscpa

I totally get you when you're not feeling any symptoms... It happened to most of us during the early days.... But once your MS starts kicking in and stayed longer you'll wish it be gone soon.... :haha: that's how crazy we think while pregnant.... I'm sure your baby is fine and is just give you some time off.. Not too long for the scan.....

You may also want to check this thread....


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-together-until-we-all-give-birth-104.html


----------



## A1983

Thank you! I'll have a look. These early days are torturous! I'm comparing to my last pregnancy (sick) and my mmc before (not sick) which doesn't help my mind!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 said:


> When did all of you start experiencing nausea? I had it all day (which got stronger by week 6) with DD from bfp. With this one it started 3 days after bfp and so was very reassuring-but today I haven't felt sick at all. And no stretchy cramps-I had been getting these. I know every pregnancy is different but trying not to worry about lack of symptoms. My boobs feel fine but they did with my DD too.

Mine started in the middle of 5 weeks and lasted until 9 weeks. I thought YAY it's gone but after 4 days of 'peace' it came back with a massive BANG and then lasted until 13 weeks. So after pretty much 8 weeks of only being able to drink water and eat toast with Bovril (like a beef extract spread) I lost 4kg.
I still have the odd wave now and again and it's been a few days since my last puke :D
As reassuring as it can be if you don't get it this time around be grateful. If I should become pregnant again it would be the one symptom I would like to not have again.



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> My heart gives an extra beat and it is called Extra Ventricular systoles. It's a condition but not threatening, or so my doc says. Anyway I could really feel that extra beat after falling pregnant.
> 
> Out of my own experience I would say your heart works a bit harder during pregnancy as your blood volume increases.
> That having been said I would suggest you see your doc if you are worried :hugs:
> 
> this is very good to know about the heart. I've been having extra beats that feel like a really hard breath taking beat at times. I was afraid it was a heart murmur and I'm going to get it checked out but just wanted to say that this def made me feel better about it. I have been having this for a yr or so ive been feeling it more persistently for the last 4 months, since stress in my life has picked up. Hmm, hopefully its nothing bad!Click to expand...

I hope yours is nothing serious as well. I would think an extra beat is better than a lost beat.

I had an ECG done and even though after every 2nd or 3rd beat there would be an extra beat the doctor said my heart still had its own rythm so nothing to worry about. Mine has been like this for the last 4 years but we only diagnosed it after I fell pregnant.

I had ECG's previously but I think that was more in the beginning stages and with Murphy being such an a$$ when the monitor was on my heart would beat normally. So they never diagnosed it.

When I fell pregnant it felt like it was happening a lot more and stayed for longer periods than before and luckily this time the ECG showed it. 
So just like everything else differing from one person to the next this is now considered MY normal heartbeat.



starryjune said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I am just so hesitant to get my hopes up because there have been times my temp is high then plummets the day AF shows... but I've NEVER had my temps this progressively rising and this high. BUT I feel like I might have had a touch of the flu the past few days, so that might explain the rise/high temps. I am nervously awaiting tomorrow's temp and if my boobs stay feeling how they are. By 14DPO they always feel back to normal, then the witch shows a day or two later.
> 
> Anyway - sooooo wanting to test tomorrow if signs stay positive, but DH wants to wait until I am days late. I keep feeling like my period has started and I panic, go check, and it's just watery and clear up there but no discharge really.
> 
> I could take a cheapie Wondfo and just keep it to myself but he wants me to share all this with him. Plus, I am starting to feel AF-like mild cramps :( But anyway, here's a chart overlay of the last 4 months...

I cannot wait for your to test and I hope your temps keep on going in the good trend that is currently going at :hugs:



ab75 said:


> Hi, I was in this group back in early 2014. Just wanted to update that my gorgeous rainbow boy arrived on 7th jan. Frazer was born at home with a natural, drug free labour. He arrived 26 minutes after my waters popped weighing 10 lb 7oz. He is totally perfect! !
> 
> Good luck to you all xx

Congrats on the birth of your baby boy!! I think you should give us some tips on such a quick labour :D


----------



## Michellebelle

I think yesterday's high temp must have been a fluke. Plummeted below the cover line just now. :( I think AF will arrive today.


----------



## mdscpa

A1983, i was checking my HPTs and found that I did get a darker than the control line but it's from CBD.... :haha:

Cheryl, this is what you'll see if you take the CBD apart.... Remember you can choose not to as it may stress you out... I did coz i'm curious what to see inside.... 14dpo was my first digital test few hours after the 2-line test...

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/4_zpsb1b4cd3d.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> I think yesterday's high temp must have been a fluke. Plummeted below the cover line just now. :( I think AF will arrive today.

So sorry for the temp drop hun.... I'm so devastated seeing that happen.... FX today's temp is the fluke.... I'm still holding out hope for you.... :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> A1983, i was checking my HPTs and found that I did get a darker than the control line but it's from CBD.... :haha:
> 
> Cheryl, this is what you'll see if you take the CBD apart.... Remember you can choose not to as it may stress you out... I did coz i'm curious what to see inside.... 14dpo was my first digital test few hours after the 2-line test...
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/4_zpsb1b4cd3d.jpg

So everyone knows, ALL digitals will show two lines inside., pregnant or not... BUT if u already know ur pregnant, it can be a good way to look for progression :) I wanted to throw that out there before every waiting on a BFP rips their digis apart lol. Good luck ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I think yesterday's high temp must have been a fluke. Plummeted below the cover line just now. :( I think AF will arrive today.

I'm soo sorry for the temp drop! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

ab75 said:


> Hi, I was in this group back in early 2014. Just wanted to update that my gorgeous rainbow boy arrived on 7th jan. Frazer was born at home with a natural, drug free labour. He arrived 26 minutes after my waters popped weighing 10 lb 7oz. He is totally perfect! !
> 
> Good luck to you all xx

yay! I'm so happy for you hun! I certainly remember you :). I'm so happy to see that ur LO has arrived! I wish you all the very best!! Ps, squeeze those cute baby cheeks for me! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> A1983, i was checking my HPTs and found that I did get a darker than the control line but it's from CBD.... :haha:
> 
> Cheryl, this is what you'll see if you take the CBD apart.... Remember you can choose not to as it may stress you out... I did coz i'm curious what to see inside.... 14dpo was my first digital test few hours after the 2-line test...
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/4_zpsb1b4cd3d.jpg
> 
> So everyone knows, ALL digitals will show two lines inside., pregnant or not... BUT if u already know ur pregnant, it can be a good way to look for progression :) I wanted to throw that out there before every waiting on a BFP rips their digis apart lol. Good luck ladies!Click to expand...

:rofl: I just don't have a pic for my non-pregnant strip... Of course, seeing the word not pregnant = bin :rofl: Won't waste my time ripping it apart.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i really like your temps. It's always been so stable like your body is doing the right thing from the beginning til the end... We know the culprit and i just want that tube to clear up... I really hope you get a :bfp: before your repeat HSG....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> A1983, i was checking my HPTs and found that I did get a darker than the control line but it's from CBD.... :haha:
> 
> Cheryl, this is what you'll see if you take the CBD apart.... Remember you can choose not to as it may stress you out... I did coz i'm curious what to see inside.... 14dpo was my first digital test few hours after the 2-line test...
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/4_zpsb1b4cd3d.jpg
> 
> So everyone knows, ALL digitals will show two lines inside., pregnant or not... BUT if u already know ur pregnant, it can be a good way to look for progression :) I wanted to throw that out there before every waiting on a BFP rips their digis apart lol. Good luck ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I just don't have a pic for my non-pregnant strip... Of course, seeing the word not pregnant = bin :rofl: Won't waste my time ripping it apart.... :haha:Click to expand...

I have....hahahah! :rofl:. Alot of ladies I know have ripped a digi apart. The reason being, I thought maybe there would be a line but wasn't strong enough for a "pregnant" yet....lol. Yeah, this wasn't one of my best moments :haha:. I quickly learned on google that there's always two lines tho, sometimes even 3! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

I'll try that experiment next time.... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, i really like you temps. It's always been so stable like your body is doing the right thing from the beginning til the end... We know the culprit and i just want that tube to clear up... I really hope you get a :bfp: before your repeat HSG....

You read my mind about my temps! I just didn't want to say it and jinks myself! Lol But I really have a great feeling that maybe, just maybe my BFP will show this cycle, before the HSG. I know ill he seeing a BFP very soon, whether the enzymes and prayer alone works, the HSG helps, I need surgery to try and correct my tube, OR lastly, IVF, I know one of the above will happen within this next year. I really pray for a natural BFP much sooner than later though! :) FX! 
I also like how my O day has been later now...I almost have that "textbook" type of cycle now and ive been getting better rises right after O (knock on wood). I feel all these changes together are going to lead to something amazing  FX the #22 that keeps appearing everywhere for me ends up being my lucky cycle! I'm really liking that number right now. Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I'll try that experiment next time.... :rofl:

No, dont! Its evil! Lol :haha: It doesn't show up nearly as dark as ur real BFP ones but it seems to always show a light second line in there...plus its blue dye on the ones ive torn apart and that makes it show even better. Thats why id say these tests still would work for progression after ur pregnant because clearly ur line got much darker than the second line I was at first shocked to see. lol. We do such crazy thing TTC! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

I can't even list down all the crazyness we did during ttc... :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

I've cracked open a couple digi's myself lol :blush: 

I didn't bother when I knew I had BFP but my first one said negative, the next day it said positive so I forgot to open it. 

Def love the temps Mary!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

ab75 said:


> Hi, I was in this group back in early 2014. Just wanted to update that my gorgeous rainbow boy arrived on 7th jan. Frazer was born at home with a natural, drug free labour. He arrived 26 minutes after my waters popped weighing 10 lb 7oz. He is totally perfect! !
> 
> Good luck to you all xx

I definitely remember you. Congrats!


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I'm channeling my inner Vegas for you. Come onnnnnnn lucky #22!


----------



## melewen

I totally ripped open a digi once too and saw that line and was like holy sh*t.. But alas, like Mary said there's ALWAYS that extra line.. Boo! I'm testing with so many freaking brands I think for now I'll leave that beautiful word intact but might open the new few.. Anyone know how long the result stays on the screen?

Mary I am seriously feeling 22! What's weird is I've always for some reason celebrated sept 22 as my half birthday and always had this weird attachment to this day and guess what.. Thats my due date!! Another 22 for your collection :)

Temp back up high this morning so I officially submitted my chart to FF and am packing up the thermometer. Testing again soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Cheryl! Temps back up :)


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> I totally ripped open a digi once too and saw that line and was like holy sh*t.. But alas, like Mary said there's ALWAYS that extra line.. Boo! I'm testing with so many freaking brands I think for now I'll leave that beautiful word intact but might open the new few.. Anyone know how long the result stays on the screen?
> 
> Mary I am seriously feeling 22! What's weird is I've always for some reason celebrated sept 22 as my half birthday and always had this weird attachment to this day and guess what.. Thats my due date!! Another 22 for your collection :)
> 
> Temp back up high this morning so I officially submitted my chart to FF and am packing up the thermometer. Testing again soon!

I want to say maybe it's only there for 2 days. Glad your temp went back up. Stick to playing with tests for now!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Cheryl...... I'm thinking yesterday's temp was a fluke :happydance: if i remember correctly, i think it stays for 48 hours if not 24 hours.....


----------



## TTC74

Yay Cheryl! 

AFM - crosshairs today! So, I'm officially 3DPO! On to symptom spotting and praying to the POAS gods!


----------



## cutieq

TTC74 said:


> Yay Cheryl!
> 
> AFM - crosshairs today! So, I'm officially 3DPO! On to symptom spotting and praying to the POAS gods!

Whoooo crosshairs!


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I think yesterday's high temp must have been a fluke. Plummeted below the cover line just now. :( I think AF will arrive today.
> 
> So sorry for the temp drop hun.... I'm so devastated seeing that happen.... FX today's temp is the fluke.... I'm still holding out hope for you.... :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...




aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I think yesterday's high temp must have been a fluke. Plummeted below the cover line just now. :( I think AF will arrive today.
> 
> I'm soo sorry for the temp drop! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for u!!!Click to expand...


Thanks so much! Was pretty sad this morning, but DH was super-sweet. I also took a test, just to know for sure, and BFN, so she's definitely on her way today.

Thanks for everyone's support this month! Looks like it will take another try or two for me before it happens!


----------



## melewen

Yay crosshairs!!

And yeah thinking yesterday's was a fluke too, or God forbid.. a second implantation dip :argh:

That would be too weird though. We have like 12 sets of twins in my family but they're all identical and that's not passed down.. anyway.. here's my FRER from this morning. DH still sleeping and my IC's are being held hostage in our master bath. You guys think this looks OK from yesterdays? Got a super clear +OPK this morning too but my wee was really diluted yesterday so that probably explains it

https://i60.tinypic.com/f3fhug.png


----------



## cutieq

I think the test looks great! Darker than yesterday from my view.

I blame you for an OPK I just took. The test sucked all the color from the control. That was fun! :rofl:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I went out and got a different brand of test today and looks like another :bfp: to me... what do you all think? The top test in the image is yesterdays :shrug:

And congrats melewen :thumbup::flower:
 



Attached Files:







10923529_779785635402411_3365503336034815972_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I went out and got a different brand of test today and looks like another :bfp: to me... what do you all think? The top test in the image is yesterdays :shrug:
> 
> And congrats melewen :thumbup::flower:

Still :bfp: to me.... Today's brand looks like our local brand here which gives me better lines whentaken at night. And it never really gave me a "darker than the control" line. And also becomes darker only if left for few hours.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wooo melewen!!! I KNEW that ur temp would go back up....Now do me a favor. PUT DOWN THE THERMOMETER!!! lol :) now that uve seen ur temp IS up, itd be best for u emotionally to stop temping. Many women get big dips randomly or quite often right after a bfp, which as u learned yest, that can be very nerve racking pregnant. FF will tell u to drop the thermometer as well! Lol 
But congrats again hun!!! H&H 9 months!!!!


Where oh where has Jessica been? The pregnancy thread? I cant wait to get my butt over there! If u ladies would be so kind as to let Jess know I'm thinking of her & hope she's feeling ok! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Yay Cheryl!
> 
> AFM - crosshairs today! So, I'm officially 3DPO! On to symptom spotting and praying to the POAS gods!

yay ch's! Now that Melewens BFP has come, I have a new chart to stalk and just in time at that! :haha:
Good luck this TWW! I hope you and I both see a beautiful REAL bfp this cycle!! FX extra tight for us both! :)


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Cheryl!
> 
> AFM - crosshairs today! So, I'm officially 3DPO! On to symptom spotting and praying to the POAS gods!
> 
> yay ch's! Now that Melewens BFP has come, I have a new chart to stalk and just in time at that! :haha:
> Good luck this TWW! I hope you and I both see a beautiful REAL bfp this cycle!! FX extra tight for us both! :)Click to expand...

I'm definitely feeling some New Years BFPs!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> I think yesterday's high temp must have been a fluke. Plummeted below the cover line just now. :( I think AF will arrive today.

I'm so sorry for your BFN and the temp drop :hugs:



melewen said:


> I totally ripped open a digi once too and saw that line and was like holy sh*t.. But alas, like Mary said there's ALWAYS that extra line.. Boo! I'm testing with so many freaking brands I think for now I'll leave that beautiful word intact but might open the new few.. Anyone know how long the result stays on the screen?
> 
> Mary I am seriously feeling 22! What's weird is I've always for some reason celebrated sept 22 as my half birthday and always had this weird attachment to this day and guess what.. Thats my due date!! Another 22 for your collection :)
> 
> Temp back up high this morning so I officially submitted my chart to FF and am packing up the thermometer. Testing again soon!

Yayayay :yipee: 
Now you can sleep in a little bit extra each morning until frequent urination hits :rofl:



TTC74 said:


> Yay Cheryl!
> 
> AFM - crosshairs today! So, I'm officially 3DPO! On to symptom spotting and praying to the POAS gods!

:wohoo:
Love the crosshairs... so when will we test? :blush:
FX for you and tons of :dust: :dust:



SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I went out and got a different brand of test today and looks like another :bfp: to me... what do you all think? The top test in the image is yesterdays :shrug:
> 
> And congrats melewen :thumbup::flower:

Still see the 2nd line on the bottom test! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Thanks guys :) I don't know why I am so nervous that this won't be *really true* does that make sense?! I literally had a dream about miscarrying last night.. that is crazy! I have no reason to think I will. I guess I just want it so bad..

But that thermometer is down! Packed away, see ya in a couple years!

Sarah that looks like a :bfp: to me! Was that FMU?


----------



## SarahLou372

No it was afternoon sample again.. simply because I only had brought it in the afternoon while we were food shopping... I just needed it to confirm yesterday :flower:

And thank you... cant actually believe I can class myself as pregnant now. :shhh: :haha:


----------



## melewen

Right there with you :) how many DPO are you?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't worry Cheryl, I think we can all vouch for mc dreams in the 1st trimester. If you can get an early scan it will do wonders to alleviate any anxiety you might feel. Try for round about 7 weeks, that is a good time in my opinion.
Oh I forgot to mention earlier, my digi stayed like that for 2 days. I had a photoshoot with it though so there is many pictures of it and even a video just after it got dunked in the wee :haha:

Sarah, I'm so glad you stuck with your signature saying PCOS will not win and you do believe in miracles. Guess what hun, you are growing that miracle!!! Give it another day or 2 and whip out a digi, always fun to see the words on the test :D


----------



## melewen

A photoshoot?!? Why have we not seen this?!?!


----------



## SarahLou372

Aww thanks hun... it is an inspiring signature?? And I still cant believe it that's why not updated my profile yet :haha:

Think I be due around September :haha: :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations to all the new BFPs! Hope the rest of ours are just around the riverbend!

Second lot of positive OPKs for me today, which is frustrating. We inseminated on Thursday after the first set of + and again today after the second set. I'm hoping that my ovusense confirms ovulation in the next few days. Had a dip in my temp today, so fingers crossed that this is o happening and there's plenty of sperms in there.

https://i58.tinypic.com/2lksd1c.jpg


----------



## Michellebelle

That is frustrating Laura! I hope you get the crosshairs soon. I can't even imagine having to coordinate with a sperm donor like that!


----------



## laurac1988

Thankfully he is avery paitient and has never once let us down, but it is difficult to not have the goods "at hand"


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> A photoshoot?!? Why have we not seen this?!?!

Haha I posted one photo of the test when I took the digi. The rest of the photos was just posing it in differnt lights and getting clear pics of the test :haha:



SarahLou372 said:


> Aww thanks hun... it is an inspiring signature?? And I still cant believe it that's why not updated my profile yet :haha:
> 
> Think I be due around September :haha: :flower:

Don't worry hun, it will start becoming a reality to you real soon. Once you go for bloods and see the numbers etc you start realising "Wow, this is really it" :hugs:



laurac1988 said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFPs! Hope the rest of ours are just around the riverbend!
> 
> Second lot of positive OPKs for me today, which is frustrating. We inseminated on Thursday after the first set of + and again today after the second set. I'm hoping that my ovusense confirms ovulation in the next few days. Had a dip in my temp today, so fingers crossed that this is o happening and there's plenty of sperms in there.
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2lksd1c.jpg

I hope ovulation is confirmed soon! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank ladies :hugs:

Will keep you all updated


----------



## Jrepp

Oh My God!! I bet you all think I left you! This thread somehow got unsubscribed from my subscriptions and I wasn't getting updates. I am so sorry and I did not abandon you!



A1983 said:


> When did all of you start experiencing nausea? I had it all day (which got stronger by week 6) with DD from bfp. With this one it started 3 days after bfp and so was very reassuring-but today I haven't felt sick at all. And no stretchy cramps-I had been getting these. I know every pregnancy is different but trying not to worry about lack of symptoms. My boobs feel fine but they did with my DD too.

I started experiencing the nausea and vomiting before I got the BFP. I thought I was getting a cold as I was 99% sure we didn't succeed the month I got pregnant. Since I have been diagnosed with hyperemesis and the nausea and vomiting got out of control. I have heard that its normal to start getting some ms at about 6 weeks.



melewen said:


> Yall I have lost my damn mind
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/a4wmtd.jpg

Congratulations!



ab75 said:


> Hi, I was in this group back in early 2014. Just wanted to update that my gorgeous rainbow boy arrived on 7th jan. Frazer was born at home with a natural, drug free labour. He arrived 26 minutes after my waters popped weighing 10 lb 7oz. He is totally perfect! !
> 
> Good luck to you all xx

Congratulations!



A1983 said:


> Thank you! I'll have a look. These early days are torturous! I'm comparing to my last pregnancy (sick) and my mmc before (not sick) which doesn't help my mind!

Its inevitable not to compare. At almost 12 weeks I am still comparing and still kind of nervous something is going to happen. A loss rips the worry free pregnancy away.



SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I went out and got a different brand of test today and looks like another :bfp: to me... what do you all think? The top test in the image is yesterdays :shrug:
> 
> And congrats melewen :thumbup::flower:

Looks like a bfp to me! Congratulations



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wooo melewen!!! I KNEW that ur temp would go back up....Now do me a favor. PUT DOWN THE THERMOMETER!!! lol :) now that uve seen ur temp IS up, itd be best for u emotionally to stop temping. Many women get big dips randomly or quite often right after a bfp, which as u learned yest, that can be very nerve racking pregnant. FF will tell u to drop the thermometer as well! Lol
> But congrats again hun!!! H&H 9 months!!!!
> 
> 
> Where oh where has Jessica been? The pregnancy thread? I cant wait to get my butt over there! If u ladies would be so kind as to let Jess know I'm thinking of her & hope she's feeling ok! :)

Somehow I unsubscribed from this thread and went about life thinking that no one was posting. What a stupid thing to do (I blame the pregnancy)! I've been hanging in there. THe hyperemisis got worse and I spend most of the day puking. I did find some relief via medicated marijuana patches. You can read about it on my blog. I was thinking about all of you guys too.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> A photoshoot?!? Why have we not seen this?!?!
> 
> Haha I posted one photo of the test when I took the digi. The rest of the photos was just posing it in differnt lights and getting clear pics of the test :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks hun... it is an inspiring signature?? And I still cant believe it that's why not updated my profile yet :haha:
> 
> Think I be due around September :haha: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry hun, it will start becoming a reality to you real soon. Once you go for bloods and see the numbers etc you start realising "Wow, this is really it" :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs! Hope the rest of ours are just around the riverbend!
> 
> Second lot of positive OPKs for me today, which is frustrating. We inseminated on Thursday after the first set of + and again today after the second set. I'm hoping that my ovusense confirms ovulation in the next few days. Had a dip in my temp today, so fingers crossed that this is o happening and there's plenty of sperms in there.
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2lksd1c.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I hope ovulation is confirmed soon!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck


----------



## startd

Congratulations to everyone who has their BFP

Good luck to everyone trying this month! I'm waiting to o, enjoying the stress free part of the month!


----------



## YadairaD

Hey ladies 
Question: is it true that you are more fertile the cycle after a miscarriage?


----------



## YadairaD

Hey ladies 
Question: is it true that you are more fertile the cycle after a miscarriage?


----------



## Jrepp

I have heard you have higher fertility in the 3 months following a miscarriage although I can't say for certain it is true. I never got pregnant the month after a miscarraige.


----------



## cutieq

I was consistently pregnant 2-3 months after each loss. I do know women that pregnant the very next cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

My loss was july and nothing yet. 

I think I ovulated yesterday! First ce15 ovulstion ever! Machine hasn't confirmed it yet but body signs say yes and temp is on its way
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/6C10A9C3-4F24-46E6-98E1-12CEEC943EC8_zpswq6u7cmt.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

YadairaD said:


> Hey ladies
> Question: is it true that you are more fertile the cycle after a miscarriage?

I've only ever read that on Baby and Bump when ladies post it. Unfortunately I'm not sure whether there is truth to that.

My friend has suffered 2 mc and has not fallen pregnant easily after each. Her last mc was about 16 weeks ago and she only got her first period after the mc about 2 weeks ago. So for her it wasn't true as she hasn't even gotten normal cycles again.

I think that with everything in TTC it will differ from woman to woman as I have also seen ladies falling pregnant the very next cycle after a mc on Baby & Bump.

I hope you are okay?? :hugs:



laurac1988 said:


> My loss was july and nothing yet.
> 
> I think I ovulated yesterday! First ce15 ovulstion ever! Machine hasn't confirmed it yet but body signs say yes and temp is on its way
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/6C10A9C3-4F24-46E6-98E1-12CEEC943EC8_zpswq6u7cmt.jpg

FX for you Laura! Hopefully you'll get confirmed O in 2 days time! That is if your monitor works the same as FF?

Lots of :dust: to you ladies!


----------



## laurac1988

It works very similarly to FF. I'm hoping t will confirm Ov but two more days of hugh temps and I will assume it happened anyway


----------



## mdscpa

FX O will be confirmed Laurac. But most importantly, praying those :spermy: caught the eggy...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks like it to me as well seeing that you had your positive opk too!
Fx and I hope you get a nice BFP surprise in lets say about... 12 days :D or less if you test earlier :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

i have a ten day LP so fingers crossed it will be less than that. the sore bbs certainly say "strong ovulation" so fingers crossed its a nice juicy egg!


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, temps up again... are you gonna test again...

FX yesterday was a fluke.


----------



## aidensmommy1

startd said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has their BFP
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying this month! I'm waiting to o, enjoying the stress free part of the month!

me too! :) lol. I should be oing in 3-5 days so I've entered my fertile phase but still taking it easy before "symptoms" start taking over my mind! :haha:

Good luck hun! Hope this cycle works wonders for many of us! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> Hey ladies
> Question: is it true that you are more fertile the cycle after a miscarriage?

This is true. Of course, like everything else, it differs by the woman but after my early miscarriage my doc said that I'd be very fertile the next cycle....Im not exactly sure what causes this, other than the fact that ur body might still *feel* a bit pregnant and mayybee that helps? I'm just guessing as to why but I do know this is true for many people I know on here and in real life. I wish I had more solid reasons for u! GL hun!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary, did you have your hsg?


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> Michelle, temps up again... are you gonna test again...
> 
> FX yesterday was a fluke.

Not today! After seeing that BFN yesterday morning, I just don't want the disappointment again.

I thought AF would start yesterday with such a huge drop, but only had a touch of light brown/pink spotting in the afternoon. I think she's just taking her sweet time this month. Such a tease. :)


----------



## TTC74

How weird is it that my LP temps have consistently been over 98 since I started TTC in April/May, but they are below 98 this cycle? I hope they shoot up above 98 tomorrow so that I can stop obsessing. I think I'm still shaken up by last month's annovulatory cycle.


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> How weird is it that my LP temps have consistently been over 98 since I started TTC in April/May, but they are below 98 this cycle? I hope they shoot up above 98 tomorrow so that I can stop obsessing. I think I'm still shaken up by last month's annovulatory cycle.

To me it looks like you have a clear temp shift, so not anovulatory this time! I bet they start to go up even higher soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, temps up again... are you gonna test again...
> 
> FX yesterday was a fluke.
> 
> Not today! After seeing that BFN yesterday morning, I just don't want the disappointment again.
> 
> I thought AF would start yesterday with such a huge drop, but only had a touch of light brown/pink spotting in the afternoon. I think she's just taking her sweet time this month. Such a tease. :)Click to expand...

Damn witch! I hope she stays away and you do get your BFP! Your temp went back up and I'm hoping that means something :hugs:



TTC74 said:


> How weird is it that my LP temps have consistently been over 98 since I started TTC in April/May, but they are below 98 this cycle? I hope they shoot up above 98 tomorrow so that I can stop obsessing. I think I'm still shaken up by last month's annovulatory cycle.

Looks to me like a clear shift as well and that you did ovulate. FX for you hun :dust:


----------



## snshine23

Just wanted to come back and update. After 2 stupid lines on the pregnancy tests, my cramping has gotten worse and I have begun spotting. Cervix is starting to feel open too, so I know I'm out. AF is due Wednesday, so now I just sit here and wait for her. I'm feeling pretty down about it and as much as I want to take a break from TTC for awhile, I know when I ovulate and I don't know how to just turn off wanting a baby. 

But congrats, again, to everyone who got their BFP this cycle and FX for everyone else who is still waiting.


----------



## TTC74

I'm sorry to hear that Snshine.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snshine23 said:


> Just wanted to come back and update. After 2 stupid lines on the pregnancy tests, my cramping has gotten worse and I have begun spotting. Cervix is starting to feel open too, so I know I'm out. AF is due Wednesday, so now I just sit here and wait for her. I'm feeling pretty down about it and as much as I want to take a break from TTC for awhile, I know when I ovulate and I don't know how to just turn off wanting a baby.
> 
> But congrats, again, to everyone who got their BFP this cycle and FX for everyone else who is still waiting.

I'm so sorry to hear this hun :hugs:
If she comes try and pamper yourself and give yourself as much love and attention as you can before you get close to O. Maybe just that tiny little break might help lift your spirit some?

I really do hope your BFP is going to come soon. It is not fair that anyone has to struggle when ttc. And that goes for all of you ladies on here still waiting. I'm rooting for you all!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## snshine23

The irony in all of this is I didn't even want a second child at this time last year. I had the IUD in and then my period was late in February, so we thought maybe I was pregnant. The idea of that didn't scare me and it got DH and I talking about it. 5 days later, my period showed up and then we decided maybe I should have the IUD removed. That was in March. So, it just gets me aggravated a little bit that my mind was changed and now my body is just disappointing me (again). It took us 22 months to conceive our son and while I am very grateful that I was able to get pregnant with him (I know there are so many women out there who struggle for so much longer and go through so much more than I do to not get pregnant at all), I still can't help but feel like crap about it. But just like every other month, I will allow myself a day or 2 to be sad about it and then I will pick myself up, dust myself off, and continue on. The situation is out of my control, so what I can control is how I handle it all.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary, did you have your hsg?

Not yet :(. Buut, it SHOULD be next cycle, finally!!!! Yay! . I'm just waiting on u/s results and I still need my 7dpo bloods done again, which will be done this cycle. My doctor just wants to make sure everything else is done first so that if there's success from the HSG, we can have the best odds. She also said she wants to make sure everything else is fine incase we need to look into tubal reversal surgery or IVF. I'm praying so soo soooo hard that the enzymes have worked! Cant wait to update u all next cycle! My doctor better not back out again last min or ill be very angry. Its def time for me to know! Ill find another doctor if I have to but hopefully this one just doesn't as I request, even tho she doesn't believe on natural meds helping, ive seen it work and would like to KNOW for my own peace of mind if I need to take another rt TTC or if I have a shot naturally. I know you understand my frustration. You went through alot with ur endo but here u are, with a BFP! :) You and Kenna give me TONS of hope that my BFP will come because I watched you both struggle SOOO much but in the end, u both succeeded! I love it! 
I'm sorry you've been feeling sick :-\. It seems that alot of u ladies have been hit with cruel a.m sickness. I feel very lucky about my PERFECT pregnancy with Aiden buut I should stop talking now because I'm sure I won't be so lucky the next time around..lol. I hope the sickness subsides for ALL of you ladies so you can enjoy every waking moment of the rest of ur pregnancies. 
Other than the a.m sickness, how's everything going? Whens ur next scan? Are you still working? We have lots of catching up to do!  I'm very glad ur back, Jess!


----------



## wantingagirl

I haven't been around for a little while. Just to update you all I lost the baby on Tuesday xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love your attitude Snshine :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been around for a little while. Just to update you all I lost the baby on Tuesday xx

I'm so terribly sorry to hear this! I was wondering about you on the birthing thread :nope:

My deepest condolences and sympathy is with you :hugs: I wish I could say more but I know nothing I say will make a difference. :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> How weird is it that my LP temps have consistently been over 98 since I started TTC in April/May, but they are below 98 this cycle? I hope they shoot up above 98 tomorrow so that I can stop obsessing. I think I'm still shaken up by last month's annovulatory cycle.

It can be so stressful! I get the same way with my temps, as I have a slow rise, compared to many women. Its just hard to KNOW I've oed until I see the higher temps and I'm sure that's how ur feeling. I usually BD until FF gives me ch's, that way if I some how oed a little later than it looks like from my temps, ill still be covered BD wise, u know? It does look like uve oed, id just BD every couple of days until u see a bigger rise. 
Also, just like melewens chart this past cycle when she got her BFP, her temps were lower than usual and I guess this can be common in BFP charts because estrogen tends to be higher in pregnancy cycles...some women's charts reflect the increase in estrogen, some don't. Its like everything else TTC, we're all different..darn it! Lol. But sometimes after an annov. cycle, ur body may still be a little "off" the first cycle after but that doesn't necessarily mean a bad thing. As u said, I hope ur temp goes.nice and high so you aren't obsessing (like I do!). But just remember, even if they stay lower than Normal, its the overall pattern that matters, not the temps so don't feel out unless the witch shows her ugly face! My fingers are crossed for you! FX!


----------



## TTC74

Wantingagirl - I'm SO sorry.


----------



## aidensmommy1

wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been around for a little while. Just to update you all I lost the baby on Tuesday xx

omg! I'm so incredibly sorry :(. It breaks my heart hearing this. I truly hope that you get your rainbow baby in the very near future. I know when I went through my loss, it was hard to deal with or talk about but I just wanted to say that if u need to talk, I'm here! Hang in there hun. My heart goes out to you <3 And lots and lots of hugs ur way!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been around for a little while. Just to update you all I lost the baby on Tuesday xx

Oh, i'm really really sorry hun.... :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> Just wanted to come back and update. After 2 stupid lines on the pregnancy tests, my cramping has gotten worse and I have begun spotting. Cervix is starting to feel open too, so I know I'm out. AF is due Wednesday, so now I just sit here and wait for her. I'm feeling pretty down about it and as much as I want to take a break from TTC for awhile, I know when I ovulate and I don't know how to just turn off wanting a baby.
> 
> But congrats, again, to everyone who got their BFP this cycle and FX for everyone else who is still waiting.

I'm sorry hun. I had a test this cycle with two PINK lines on frer but still got AF :(. Its not fair. But I think mine was prob just the meanest evap ive ever seen in my life, unless my tubes opened again...? Who knows!
Your attitude is alot like mine...although u feel like taking a break because this all can be a bit much at times, its just impossible to not take advantage of O time! I always think "well what if I don't try and this would have been that lucky month?!"...lol. As u said, I just could never turn that switch off, even if I wanted to!
I'm very sorry this happened to you and I really feel for you. There's nothing worse than getting a BFP and then AF showing later on. I hope you get ur Xtra sticky bean soon hun, I really do! Clearly ur like me and WONT give up and I do think there's a reason we have those feelings. Our LO's will come, I know it! Keep ur head up sunshine! Ull be in my prayers, always. :dust: Maybe AF won't show and ur tests will be a dark BFP by Wed...u never know! These fingers will be crossed tight for u!!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im so sorry to here that :hugs: My thoughts are with you..

I wanted to just share my other tests I picked up this morning.... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10906227_780249835355991_6198689443903226277_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









10906138_780249872022654_9125458556489043759_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Sarah...... That FRER is no squinters and that CBD? There's no denial in that... Men want those words than seeing line :haha: 

I'm really really happy for you....


----------



## Michellebelle

wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been around for a little while. Just to update you all I lost the baby on Tuesday xx

:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks lovelies

I'm ok, this is my 3rd miscarriage but my worst by far but I'm looking forward I also need to for my kids and I feel like I'm dealing with this one better as I have been through this before but if it makes sense I actually got to say bye to my baby as I passed everything and managed to save it which will now be tested and cremated with a little service. My loss is 2010 was just like a heavy period not the same at all xx


----------



## cutieq

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

:( I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine your pain


----------



## melewen

How far along were you?

And Sarah, congrats :) Those are beautiful


----------



## YadairaD

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## YadairaD

I suffered a mc last cycle. It was my fourth one but the most unusual I guess. 
Anyway, we weren't really ttc this cycle. More of a ntnp thing but I'm thinking this little one may be sticking. I'm not getting my hopes up until I test which will be the 15th or 16th. 2 days after af is due. Usually after a mc my next cycle doesn't really change, still get the same pms, my period is regular as always. This cycle I'm having almost no symptoms of anything, not even af. I'm praying that no symptoms is a symptom! 
That's also why I asked if there is any truth behind "being more fertile after a mc" because the other 3 I've had, I stoppedd having sex all together for months after.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I think my body is gearing up for a very good O this cycle. Its only CD9 and ive been having ovary twinges and pains all afternoon, as well as watery and EWCM. I'm pretty certain that I won't be oing for AT LEAST another 3 days but u never know! My sex drive is increasing, as it usually does 2-5 days before I approach O, so dh and I will start bding more often starting tonight...He may not know it yet but that is the plan! :haha:. Ive realized that If I wasn't so obsessed with knowing my exact DPO and had a very open tube, I know I could get pregnant just from going by my "natural instinct" BDing wise because of the increased sex drive. Does that happen to any of you? I'm sure its very common but I never noticed it before TTC. So anyway, I know we'll BD at least every other night & if we decide to more then every other day, great! :) Fx for a miracle BFP before the dreadful HSG! FX FX FX!!!!!!

Congrats again to the many, MANY BFPs lately! Its about time they started rolling in! I'm praying we keep seeing BFP after BFP in here until we all have our sticky beans! Can't wait!! :) xxx



LOTS OF :dust:!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I like that ur temp went back up! I hope that u end up like melewen and get a surprise BFP! Ill be chart stalking hoping to see your temp still up tomorrow! FX!

Yadaira, I'm sorry about your loss. I def hope u have ur sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> I suffered a mc last cycle. It was my fourth one but the most unusual I guess.
> Anyway, we weren't really ttc this cycle. More of a ntnp thing but I'm thinking this little one may be sticking. I'm not getting my hopes up until I test which will be the 15th or 16th. 2 days after af is due. Usually after a mc my next cycle doesn't really change, still get the same pms, my period is regular as always. This cycle I'm having almost no symptoms of anything, not even af. I'm praying that no symptoms is a symptom!
> That's also why I asked if there is any truth behind "being more fertile after a mc" because the other 3 I've had, I stoppedd having sex all together for months after.

Yes, there is truth to it for sure! Idk if u already saw my other post but I do know that for SOME reason it actually proves to be true for many women. I know alot of people in real life and on here who got their sticky bean within 1-3 months after a m/c. I really hope u get ur rainbow baby this cycle! :) I'm like you, I wont allow myself to fully get my hopes up until I see two pink lines. Ill secretly get a little excited but I always try to stay prepared for AF to show, I guess to protect myself emotionally, u know? Anyway, GOOD LUCK!!! I really hope No sign IS your bfp sign :) FX!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Mary, did you have your hsg?
> 
> Not yet :(. Buut, it SHOULD be next cycle, finally!!!! Yay! . I'm just waiting on u/s results and I still need my 7dpo bloods done again, which will be done this cycle. My doctor just wants to make sure everything else is done first so that if there's success from the HSG, we can have the best odds. She also said she wants to make sure everything else is fine incase we need to look into tubal reversal surgery or IVF. I'm praying so soo soooo hard that the enzymes have worked! Cant wait to update u all next cycle! My doctor better not back out again last min or ill be very angry. Its def time for me to know! Ill find another doctor if I have to but hopefully this one just doesn't as I request, even tho she doesn't believe on natural meds helping, ive seen it work and would like to KNOW for my own peace of mind if I need to take another rt TTC or if I have a shot naturally. I know you understand my frustration. You went through alot with ur endo but here u are, with a BFP! :) You and Kenna give me TONS of hope that my BFP will come because I watched you both struggle SOOO much but in the end, u both succeeded! I love it!
> I'm sorry you've been feeling sick :-\. It seems that alot of u ladies have been hit with cruel a.m sickness. I feel very lucky about my PERFECT pregnancy with Aiden buut I should stop talking now because I'm sure I won't be so lucky the next time around..lol. I hope the sickness subsides for ALL of you ladies so you can enjoy every waking moment of the rest of ur pregnancies.
> Other than the a.m sickness, how's everything going? Whens ur next scan? Are you still working? We have lots of catching up to do!  I'm very glad ur back, Jess!Click to expand...

Why can't they do the hsg and bloods in the same cycle? I'm so frustrated they keep putting this off! Ugggg!! My sickness is pretty bad. I basically puke 4-6 hours every day. It sucks. I did get some relief in a not necessarily condoned method of treatment. You should check out my blog post about it. Today has been pretty bad. I've noticed that the more I move around in the day the worse it is. Almost like motion sickness on top of hyperemesis. The rest of the pregnancy is going fine. Baby is snuggled in and thriving. S/he likes to move ALOT. The docs have problems keeping baby on the screen. My NT scan is Friday morning and I go to the high risk Ob every 2 weeks. I'm quite disappointed with the Ob appoimtments, but I think it's just expecting something else to happen. I am still at work but waiting for hr to find accommodations or put me on leave. 



wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been around for a little while. Just to update you all I lost the baby on Tuesday xx

I am so sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through and if you need to ta feel free to pm me.



SarahLou372 said:


> Im so sorry to here that :hugs: My thoughts are with you..
> 
> I wanted to just share my other tests I picked up this morning.... :dohh:

No mistaking those! I wish my digi would have said 1-2 but it started at 2-3 at 14dpo and at 15 dpo wad at 3+.


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the difference a few weeks makes. The pic on the left was taken T 5 weeks, the one on the right at 11. I've grown 6" around!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## melewen

Heck yeah! I got a BFP on the day my temp went way down like it did when I implanted. I'm really trying to not think that that means twins but hey.. Do you plan on testing again or just waiting it out?


----------



## melewen

Oh my gosh Jess your little bump!! So cute!! I can't believe you can already feel movement.. that is so amazing. I was never like really amazed by the process up until like.. now. I'm watching all the videos and am just truly blown away. I'm like HONEY. OUR BABY LIKE BASICALLY HAS A SPINE. 

A SPINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's like huh? Oh.. yeah.. the alien poppyseed. Hahaha


----------



## Jrepp

It's crazy to think how much work goes into making a small person! I'm amazed every day.


----------



## YadairaD

aidensmommy1 
Thank you so much for all your imput!!!!


----------



## A1983

wantingagirl said:


> I haven't been around for a little while. Just to update you all I lost the baby on Tuesday xx

I'm so sorry. Mc is awful at any stage, but it's so cruel once you've heard the heartbeat as that's supposed to be your reassurance. Why does that happen? I think if it was progesterone it would have happened sooner but im not sure. Plus you've had 3 children without any problems so it's just a cruel unknown? It is an extremely painful time, I hope you're being looked after. I had a mmc at 8 weeks 2.5 years ago now, it broke my heart. A new bfp helped me overcome the pain but I also had no children to cuddle either, such a lonely time. I hope you fall pregnant with your rainbow baby very soon x


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess I love your bump!!! So cute!!


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:


> Heck yeah! I got a BFP on the day my temp went way down like it did when I implanted. I'm really trying to not think that that means twins but hey.. Do you plan on testing again or just waiting it out?

For me, I didn't want to test today because I'm worried AF is still on her way and the temp today is just delaying it slightly. I think the key is tomorrow's temp. If it's high, I may test. If it drops again, I'll assume AF is arriving. And who knows... The Witch may even show today. Fx she doesn't!


----------



## melewen

Fx for you!! :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you so very much :hugs:

I lost my baby at 8+4 only 3 weeks away from announcement :blush:

I don't think it's progesterone either. 

I saw the healthy strong heartbeat at 6 weeks and 7 weeks the last time I saw the heartbeat was on New Year's Eve after spotting had happened the day before :( 

Xxx


----------



## startd

snshine23 said:


> The irony in all of this is I didn't even want a second child at this time last year. I had the IUD in and then my period was late in February, so we thought maybe I was pregnant. The idea of that didn't scare me and it got DH and I talking about it. 5 days later, my period showed up and then we decided maybe I should have the IUD removed. That was in March. So, it just gets me aggravated a little bit that my mind was changed and now my body is just disappointing me (again). It took us 22 months to conceive our son and while I am very grateful that I was able to get pregnant with him (I know there are so many women out there who struggle for so much longer and go through so much more than I do to not get pregnant at all), I still can't help but feel like crap about it. But just like every other month, I will allow myself a day or 2 to be sad about it and then I will pick myself up, dust myself off, and continue on. The situation is out of my control, so what I can control is how I handle it all.

Beautifully worded snshine


----------



## Michellebelle

startd said:


> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> The irony in all of this is I didn't even want a second child at this time last year. I had the IUD in and then my period was late in February, so we thought maybe I was pregnant. The idea of that didn't scare me and it got DH and I talking about it. 5 days later, my period showed up and then we decided maybe I should have the IUD removed. That was in March. So, it just gets me aggravated a little bit that my mind was changed and now my body is just disappointing me (again). It took us 22 months to conceive our son and while I am very grateful that I was able to get pregnant with him (I know there are so many women out there who struggle for so much longer and go through so much more than I do to not get pregnant at all), I still can't help but feel like crap about it. But just like every other month, I will allow myself a day or 2 to be sad about it and then I will pick myself up, dust myself off, and continue on. The situation is out of my control, so what I can control is how I handle it all.
> 
> Beautifully worded snshineClick to expand...

Agreed! I love this. :flower:


----------



## YadairaD

Did anyone experience cramping on one side that came with pain in the upper leg of the same side before their BFP? Kind of like shooting cramps I guess?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*SarahLou*
I'm loving your new signature!!!!! 
Cannot wait for awesome news from your dr's once you've gone :hugs:

*froggyfrog*
I might be jumping ahead here but have you gone to the adoption seminar yet and if so I hope it went well?
Are you trying again this cycle?

*YadairaD*
I had that for a month or 2 prior to my BFP. Mine was small follicles/cysts on my ovary. But it was only diagnosed as such 2 days after ovulation in my BFP cycle. So now it could be that the cysts were irritating my ovary causing the pain or the follicles were left over after ovulation. Either way I fell pregnant with that pain so hopefully it is a good sign for you.


----------



## SarahLou372

Aww thanks... I never thought I would be putting them up to be honest, just never believed it could happen. 

Im waiting for a scan appointment now between weeks 6-7 and have a midwife appointment this Friday so shall be meeting her too :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay! So happy that your appointments are soon :D and to think in just a few days you'll be 5 weeks :yipee:


----------



## wantingagirl

Agreed snshine :thumbup:

Although I'm unsure how I will be if and when I get my first period :(


----------



## SarahLou372

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay! So happy that your appointments are soon :D and to think in just a few days you'll be 5 weeks :yipee:

I know this week is flying by! I was only Just 4 weeks when I found out!! Well when my pregnancy tests started coming back positive! And now two more days to go and im 5 weeks!! :huh:


----------



## mdscpa

So so happy for you Sarah.... New tickers :wohoo:

You may also wanna visit us here...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-together-until-we-all-give-birth-116.html


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, I tested early so I had longer to wait to reach all the weekly milestones :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmmm. Glad i tested at 4 weeks... :D


----------



## laurac1988

Ovusense confirmed ovulation for me today. For some reason they think I ovulated on the second day of high temps. I'm going to stick with FF's assessment of me ovulating after my +opk

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/39CD6193-8BB5-47F9-9F18-2EE0E9DA50CB_zpsmcqy7hqr.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome to the tww Laura! FX your bfp is just around the bend
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm officially out ladies. AF showed up today. Not too disappointed since I knew it was coming. Onto next month! :)


----------



## snshine23

sorry to see that the witch got you michellebelle!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> I'm officially out ladies. AF showed up today. Not too disappointed since I knew it was coming. Onto next month! :)

I'm so sorry she got you Michelle :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Sorry she got you Michelle :( FX for next month!

FX for you and your BFP this month Laura!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Ovusense confirmed ovulation for me today. For some reason they think I ovulated on the second day of high temps. I'm going to stick with FF's assessment of me ovulating after my +opk
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/39CD6193-8BB5-47F9-9F18-2EE0E9DA50CB_zpsmcqy7hqr.jpg

Thats strange they put it for the day AFTER you had a rise...I do know some apps believe that we O the day OF the rise but usually not after. Hmm. I, like you, stick by what FF says, usually. Yay for O though! :) GL! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I'm officially out ladies. AF showed up today. Not too disappointed since I knew it was coming. Onto next month! :)

Nooo! I'M bummed! Thankfully you get a fresh start this month tho and hopefully you'll be celebrating your BFP very shortly! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Here is the difference a few weeks makes. The pic on the left was taken T 5 weeks, the one on the right at 11. I've grown 6" around!

aww Jess!! You look so darn cute!!!! I did the same with Aiden...i think I took a new belly side shot every 5-7 to compare LOL. The funny thing is is there was ALWAYS a difference in size! Babies sure grow like crazy! I'm so glad to hear your LO is nice and snug and healthy. That's music to my ears . 
And I completely agree about my hsg. I asked the doc why they couldn't just do it all in one cycle but they said they mostly wanted the U/S done first and its been a wk and k haven't gotten results and I've called 3 times! I think they're trying to make it so I HAVE to wait until next cycle because I was going to ask if they'd do the HSG by today if my U/S looked good. Hopefully not hearing from them yet is a good sign that all is well though. Last time when they saw a cyst at 2dpo, they called me within 18hrs to tell me that It looks like I have an O cyst and they wanted me back for another scan Before O to make sure it's not an "all the time cyst"...My doc seems very afraid of messing me up more. I dont think she personally has ever delt with someone with infertility issues thats as persistent as me. Usually she refers them to a specialist sooner but she wanted to work with me since she preformed my original surgery 4yrs ago. The day of my HSG she's going to refer me to a specialist, whether my tubes open or if it's closed still, I think its time that someone who actually knows MORE than I do to start helping me. Its bad when you know more about fertility then ur OB does. Anyway, I will def read ur blog and catch up more :). Hope you feel better hun!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, I wasn't able to BD as hoped last night :-\. I just hope I'm not oing early since we all know I like to BD 1/2 days before O occurs. This drop today has me a little nervous but I'm sure I won't O for at least another day or so. I'm not doing opks this cycle so I just need to BD until I see a 3 day rise...Usually do anyway lol. DH ended up getting called in for snow removal last night so I was in bed and just wanted to sleep by the time he was back. Well, I guess tonight will be the start to our marathon :haha:. Who knows, maybe letting his swimmers build up for that extra day this cycle will make for some extra strong, long living soldiers'. lol. :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry to hear that Michelle..... But glad you're out in TWW and on for a fresh start.... :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> So so happy for you Sarah.... New tickers :wohoo:
> 
> You may also wanna visit us here...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-together-until-we-all-give-birth-116.html


I thought it was time to change them :thumbup:

Will join in that topic too.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Everytime I see your ladies' spoiler's in my head I hear "spoiler alert! Spoiler alert!" in a squeaky little man voice...lol :rofl:. I think there's a commercial with someone saying that. Ive had to of heard it somewhere! Lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha mary your so funny!

Pamela our seminar is tonight actually! :) im very excited and nervous. Even though its only info, its a big step!!


----------



## YadairaD

Af is due tomorrow and still no signs of her! No cramping or back pain which is so weird! 

My bbs are itchy on the side which has never really happened to me before, is that normal?


----------



## melewen

Mary I was stressed about only BD'ing on the day of O and two days before this cycle and lo and behold! My doctor actually asked us to start BD'ing only every other day. If you have good CM the spermies will be good in there. But I definitely liked to BD the day before expected O. I am sure you will be just fine!! We were literally just saying we can't wait for Mary to join us :) Nothing would please me more!!


----------



## mdscpa

YadairaD said:


> Af is due tomorrow and still no signs of her! No cramping or back pain which is so weird!
> 
> My bbs are itchy on the side which has never really happened to me before, is that normal?

Hoping these lead to your :bfp:. Me, Pamela and Kenna, got the itchy boobs at first (before :bfp:) i never linked it to pregnancy but maybe it really is....

FX hun....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> Haha mary your so funny!
> 
> Pamela our seminar is tonight actually! :) im very excited and nervous. Even though its only info, its a big step!!

Luckily my brain has not turned to complete mush yet :haha:

Well good luck at the seminar and I hope you guys get lots of good info :hugs:



YadairaD said:


> Af is due tomorrow and still no signs of her! No cramping or back pain which is so weird!
> 
> My bbs are itchy on the side which has never really happened to me before, is that normal?

Oh FX... itchy boobs is one of my pregnancy symptoms and I still have them so hopefully it is something good for you too! 
Are you going to test tomorrow??

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## YadairaD

WunnaBubba2 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Haha mary your so funny!
> 
> Pamela our seminar is tonight actually! :) im very excited and nervous. Even though its only info, its a big step!!
> 
> Luckily my brain has not turned to complete mush yet :haha:
> 
> Well good luck at the seminar and I hope you guys get lots of good info :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> Af is due tomorrow and still no signs of her! No cramping or back pain which is so weird!
> 
> My bbs are itchy on the side which has never really happened to me before, is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh FX... itchy boobs is one of my pregnancy symptoms and I still have them so hopefully it is something good for you too!
> Are you going to test tomorrow??
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I'm probably going to test the 15th, the day after af is due. I'm praying this is my sticky bean! I'm trying not to get too excited until I test or (hopefully not) af shows. My itchy bbs come and go, only fir a few min at a time. What was it like for you?


----------



## Querida87

Sorry I disappeared ladies! FF confirmed this morning, Officially 3DPO!!! Hurrah for crosshairs!! I have been cramping and spotting upon waking since 1DPO but as it is only spotiing, I'm hoping it's just O bleed and means I released a healthy egg. I have an ob apt that I scheduled way before Christmas on Thursday, So I will break into my stash of 10mIu hpt's tonight! I don't expect an early :bfp: but I have a lot of tests and really wanna POAS!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary I was stressed about only BD'ing on the day of O and two days before this cycle and lo and behold! My doctor actually asked us to start BD'ing only every other day. If you have good CM the spermies will be good in there. But I definitely liked to BD the day before expected O. I am sure you will be just fine!! We were literally just saying we can't wait for Mary to join us :) Nothing would please me more!!

I knew u were covered. 2 days before O is the BEST day for conception. I bet those are the spermies that completed the mission for u! :) I usually do every other day as well. I just will be starting one night later this cycle is all . I always worry O may come early because CD10-12 actually used to be my usual O days so its like i wait for my body to O early again every month now lol. Even if I do O today, id still have a SMALL shot w swimmers from 3 days ago but really 2 days before is best. I'm pretty certain O wont be for 3 days any how. I always get nervous when I'm not opking but i didn't want that stress this cycle anyway. I always stress over O and then I realize O most likely isn't occurring yet..lol. I'm feeling good about everything this cycle at the moment. FX! FX! I'm going to guess CD13 will be O this cycle. :). And I def can't wait to join u ladies in the pregnancy part of this journey! Sooon! .


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Sorry I disappeared ladies! FF confirmed this morning, Officially 3DPO!!! Hurrah for crosshairs!! I have been cramping and spotting upon waking since 1DPO but as it is only spotiing, I'm hoping it's just O bleed and means I released a healthy egg. I have an ob apt that I scheduled way before Christmas on Thursday, So I will break into my stash of 10mIu hpt's tonight! I don't expect an early :bfp: but I have a lot of tests and really wanna POAS!!

lol I used to test that early too. Sometimes I'll still do an internet cheapie at 5/6dpo :haha:. Thats what they're for, other than showing us 2 beautiful pink lines, they def help with POAS addiction! I mean for 10-20 cents each, how can u NOT poas?! LoL. Good luck hun!


----------



## cutieq

Super excited for the next round of BFPs!


----------



## aidensmommy1

YadairaD said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Haha mary your so funny!
> 
> Pamela our seminar is tonight actually! :) im very excited and nervous. Even though its only info, its a big step!!
> 
> Luckily my brain has not turned to complete mush yet :haha:
> 
> Well good luck at the seminar and I hope you guys get lots of good info :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> Af is due tomorrow and still no signs of her! No cramping or back pain which is so weird!
> 
> My bbs are itchy on the side which has never really happened to me before, is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh FX... itchy boobs is one of my pregnancy symptoms and I still have them so hopefully it is something good for you too!
> Are you going to test tomorrow??
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably going to test the 15th, the day after af is due. I'm praying this is my sticky bean! I'm trying not to get too excited until I test or (hopefully not) af shows. My itchy bbs come and go, only fir a few min at a time. What was it like for you?Click to expand...

awe we have to wait 2 more days?! LOL. I guess BFP! FX FX! You could test tomorrow....lol, I'm a bad example when it comes to POAS but I bet ud could get a bfp! ;) I wish u tons of luck hun!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Super excited for the next round of BFPs!

I'm super excited to be in that next round! :) hehe. I have a very good feeling that it'll be this cycle or next. Come on tube! Do what your meant to do!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My itchy boobs were like there suddenly and I HAD to scratch them. Then it would calm down a bit and then pick up again. So I guess you could say it comes and goes as well!


----------



## cutieq

My itchy boobs didn't come until after my BFP and they tend to come and go.


----------



## laurac1988

I really hope there's a spot for me in the next round too


----------



## snshine23

Please throw a ton of baby dust at me...AF due tomorrow...my cervix was beginning to open yesterday and I was so scared to check it today, but it has closed back up? Feels very wet and firm. Ugh, this TWW has been the slowest and the wait is killing me! Especially with the 2 wacky lines on HPTs and the positive OPK on Saturday...I haven't had the heart to test again....praying so hard right now.


----------



## mdscpa

snshine23 said:


> Please throw a ton of baby dust at me...AF due tomorrow...my cervix was beginning to open yesterday and I was so scared to check it today, but it has closed back up? Feels very wet and firm. Ugh, this TWW has been the slowest and the wait is killing me! Especially with the 2 wacky lines on HPTs and the positive OPK on Saturday...I haven't had the heart to test again....praying so hard right now.

Tomorrow will be what dpo? FX hun and lots and lots of sticky dust your way... So be prepared....


:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snshine23

Thank you mdscpa! 

Tomorrow I will be 14 dpo!


----------



## melewen

Awww I wish you would test now!


----------



## JessP

AF is supposed to come Thursday... she better not or I'm going to completely lose it!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snshine23

melewen said:


> Awww I wish you would test now!

The sight of a BFN is too depressing for me, especially this late in the game!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> So ladies, I wasn't able to BD as hoped last night :-\. I just hope I'm not oing early since we all know I like to BD 1/2 days before O occurs. This drop today has me a little nervous but I'm sure I won't O for at least another day or so. I'm not doing opks this cycle so I just need to BD until I see a 3 day rise...Usually do anyway lol. DH ended up getting called in for snow removal last night so I was in bed and just wanted to sleep by the time he was back. Well, I guess tonight will be the start to our marathon :haha:. Who knows, maybe letting his swimmers build up for that extra day this cycle will make for some extra strong, long living soldiers'. lol. :) FX!

Don't fret! We did it 2 days pre-o and the syringe thing the morning of o and we succeeded. I know the struggle of getting in enough to feel comfortable.



Querida87 said:


> Sorry I disappeared ladies! FF confirmed this morning, Officially 3DPO!!! Hurrah for crosshairs!! I have been cramping and spotting upon waking since 1DPO but as it is only spotiing, I'm hoping it's just O bleed and means I released a healthy egg. I have an ob apt that I scheduled way before Christmas on Thursday, So I will break into my stash of 10mIu hpt's tonight! I don't expect an early :bfp: but I have a lot of tests and really wanna POAS!!

I would recommend not testing until at the minimum 8dpo. At 3 dpo the egg is still traveling down the tube and looking for a healthy spot to implant.



snshine23 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Awww I wish you would test now!
> 
> The sight of a BFN is too depressing for me, especially this late in the game!Click to expand...

I understand the feeling. Don't let us poas aholics sway you!

I started throwing up just as I left for work. I emailed the principal asking for some advice because I feel bad. I also got the letter in to hr from my doc so hopefully we have a soluton soon


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially out ladies. AF showed up today. Not too disappointed since I knew it was coming. Onto next month! :)
> 
> Nooo! I'M bummed! Thankfully you get a fresh start this month tho and hopefully you'll be celebrating your BFP very shortly! :) FX!Click to expand...

Thank you! I head to the doc's in two weeks, so excited to get her perspective!


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> So sorry to hear that Michelle..... But glad you're out in TWW and on for a fresh start.... :hugs:

Thank you! It is nice to be on a new cycle now. Having a glass of wine tonight because.. Why not? 



Querida87 said:


> Sorry I disappeared ladies! FF confirmed this morning, Officially 3DPO!!! Hurrah for crosshairs!! I have been cramping and spotting upon waking since 1DPO but as it is only spotiing, I'm hoping it's just O bleed and means I released a healthy egg. I have an ob apt that I scheduled way before Christmas on Thursday, So I will break into my stash of 10mIu hpt's tonight! I don't expect an early :bfp: but I have a lot of tests and really wanna POAS!!

Woohoo! So glad you got crosshairs! I've been wondering how things are going! :happydance:



aidensmommy1 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Super excited for the next round of BFPs!
> 
> I'm super excited to be in that next round! :) hehe. I have a very good feeling that it'll be this cycle or next. Come on tube! Do what your meant to do!!Click to expand...

Me too! I hope we have another string of BFPs next month!



snshine23 said:


> Please throw a ton of baby dust at me...AF due tomorrow...my cervix was beginning to open yesterday and I was so scared to check it today, but it has closed back up? Feels very wet and firm. Ugh, this TWW has been the slowest and the wait is killing me! Especially with the 2 wacky lines on HPTs and the positive OPK on Saturday...I haven't had the heart to test again....praying so hard right now.

Ahhh good luck! I hope she stays away!



JessP said:


> AF is supposed to come Thursday... she better not or I'm going to completely lose it!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck! Fx for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I wasn't able to BD as hoped last night :-\. I just hope I'm not oing early since we all know I like to BD 1/2 days before O occurs. This drop today has me a little nervous but I'm sure I won't O for at least another day or so. I'm not doing opks this cycle so I just need to BD until I see a 3 day rise...Usually do anyway lol. DH ended up getting called in for snow removal last night so I was in bed and just wanted to sleep by the time he was back. Well, I guess tonight will be the start to our marathon :haha:. Who knows, maybe letting his swimmers build up for that extra day this cycle will make for some extra strong, long living soldiers'. lol. :) FX!
> 
> Don't fret! We did it 2 days pre-o and the syringe thing the morning of o and we succeeded. I know the struggle of getting in enough to feel comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I disappeared ladies! FF confirmed this morning, Officially 3DPO!!! Hurrah for crosshairs!! I have been cramping and spotting upon waking since 1DPO but as it is only spotiing, I'm hoping it's just O bleed and means I released a healthy egg. I have an ob apt that I scheduled way before Christmas on Thursday, So I will break into my stash of 10mIu hpt's tonight! I don't expect an early :bfp: but I have a lot of tests and really wanna POAS!!Click to expand...
> 
> I would recommend not testing until at the minimum 8dpo. At 3 dpo the egg is still traveling down the tube and looking for a healthy spot to implant.
> 
> 
> 
> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Awww I wish you would test now!Click to expand...
> 
> The sight of a BFN is too depressing for me, especially this late in the game!Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the feeling. Don't let us poas aholics sway you!
> 
> I started throwing up just as I left for work. I emailed the principal asking for some advice because I feel bad. I also got the letter in to hr from my doc so hopefully we have a soluton soonClick to expand...

I swear, 2 days before O is the BEST day for conception! Ive read many of studies that have proved this to be true so thats why I always want to BD the 1-2 days before O but u never know! Ive seen charts with BDing ONLY the day OF the rise and they got their BFP. I guess it all depends on the life span of the eggy :). I'm thinking O isn't here yet, as I always have sore nips on O day so I should be able to BD at least 2 days before O and the day of O, as hoped. Id like to BD 1&2 days before O but things have been so crazy that BDing every night hasn't been an option lately but I actually feel happy with the every other day method now. I remember I used to HAVE to bd at least 3-4 days in a row every cycle or I felt out and now I feel like it won't make a huge difference. Oing today would have just stunk cuz I BDed 3 days ago and I'm pretty certain most of those soldiers have already found their way back down...lol. But I know there'd still be a chance tonight could work, as u said. I was just thinking "out loud" this A.M. while I was initially freaking out about my dip lol. I'm now pretty certain that my temp was THAT low due to the room temp being muuuchh colder than usual last night/this a.m. I realized it wasn't just MY body *feeling* cooler after I saw that the thermostat was set extremely low, for some reason. I had a talk with everyone about the importance of the room temperature at dinner tonight...lol. I honestly dont know who would have set it so low anyway! Aww well. Tomorrow will reassure me that O has yet to occurred :). 
And I remember the cycle u conceived. You were mad that you didn't BD and then you weren't sure if the insemination would work but I thought u had great timing with bding 2 days before O ans the a.m of. If I knew I could BD/inseminate in the a.m, Id feel better about bding on O day but its hard to do so with Aiden around. Lol. He used to start school an hr earlier so I could get him there and we'd have time if needed/wanted, but now DH is usually gone before Aiden has to be at the bus stop. I wish we could BD in the a.m more lol. I seem to want it more then...maybe because I know dh wants it less in the a.m...? Hmm. :haha:
Anyway, I'm so glad ur back on this thread! It hasn't been the same without you! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my docs office called today and apparently she hasn't even looked over my u/s results yet! I'm shocked just because I go to what's suppose to be a really good practice and they are usually very quick, esp if they suspect a cyst or something. She said my doc has been on vaca this week but will be back and call me by Thurs. Hopefully there's nothing there. I'm frustrated with that doctor, very much. She doesn't seem to care about my feelings or what I'm going through. This has been a whole wk wasted that could have been used to treat the cyst with BCP, IF needed. FX all is good and no BC is needed tho! Ill keep u all posted on that. Hopefully it won't be much longer! 

I'm really excited for this months TWW for some reason. Maybe it's because I know the HSG will he shortly after, or better be! Or maybe ill get a bfp. I do feel good inside though. Cant wait to see what the next couple of cycles bring! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Hi I'm new to this site and I wanted to know if anyone got a bfp with similar symptoms as mine on dpo, I'm not tempting just track my cm and symptoms. I think I O'd on cd16. Trying for a babygirl, I have two boys but would be more than happy if I had a third baby boy. Hoping for a BFP!

CD 9, 13, 16 BD legs up 15-30 minutes

Cd 9 through 15 - Tons of watery cm (unusual for me)

CD16/O day- right ovary pain sharp, very watery cm TMI so much I had to keep checking, sore thighs, bloating, very fatigue slept in more than usual, itchy skin, started baby aspirin 81mg along with prenatals (hopefully this works...I've had 5 recurrent chemicals)

1dpo - BD, irritability, itchy skin, very fatigue, watery cm, small backache, bad acne breakout on face, congested

2dpo - woke up to a very bad hot flash...I never get them, sore nipples mainly left, noticably bigger areolas with fluid, terrible acne, lightheaded, sticky watery creamy cm, kept wanting to go pee during the day, weird vivid dreams the night before, earache, ewcm at night after bm

3dpo - (ovufertility says this is my O day) slightly painful twinge / pulling feel under or near my bellybutton lasted about 20 secs, sticky cm but barely anything almost dry unless I touch to check, pain near left ovary almost towards the middle, pain in lower left abdomem/ovary and shooting pains in vaginal area constantly, sensitive left nipple. At night the I got sharp stabbing pains on left side that radiated to vagina OUCH I couldn't stand it, feels heavy in lower part of tummy

4dpo (1dpo) - little cm, ear ache, lower part of stomach feels full/heavy, back pain, gassy! constant dull left ovary pain hurt really bad just to stand up or lay down all day, it radiates to rectum and back, left nipple pain is gone now its the right, loss of appetite, pinchy feeling by bellybutton, prominent veins in breasts, heightened smell, glob of oily lotiony cm at night before bed

5dpo (2dpo) - thirsty, headache when I woke up, vivid dream the night before, glob of oily lotiony white cm, BLOATED before even eating... I look 3 mos preg! skin breakout again, twinges by right ovary, vagina pain

All of these symptoms are very new to me when ttc especially the ovary pains on BOTH sides that are continuous and stabbing with lotion creamy cm


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> So my docs office called today and apparently she hasn't even looked over my u/s results yet! I'm shocked just because I go to what's suppose to be a really good practice and they are usually very quick, esp if they suspect a cyst or something. She said my doc has been on vaca this week but will be back and call me by Thurs. Hopefully there's nothing there. I'm frustrated with that doctor, very much. She doesn't seem to care about my feelings or what I'm going through. This has been a whole wk wasted that could have been used to treat the cyst with BCP, IF needed. FX all is good and no BC is needed tho! Ill keep u all posted on that. Hopefully it won't be much longer!
> 
> I'm really excited for this months TWW for some reason. Maybe it's because I know the HSG will he shortly after, or better be! Or maybe ill get a bfp. I do feel good inside though. Cant wait to see what the next couple of cycles bring! :dust:

That is REALLY frustrating and I am super bummed for you! Have you considered switching docs within the practice?


----------



## YadairaD

YadairaD said:


> Af is due tomorrow and still no signs of her! No cramping or back pain which is so weird!
> 
> My bbs are itchy on the side which has never really happened to me before, is that normal?




> Oh FX... itchy boobs is one of my pregnancy symptoms and I still have them so hopefully it is something good for you too!
> Are you going to test tomorrow??
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm probably going to test the 15th, the day after af is due. I'm praying this is my sticky bean! I'm trying not to get too excited until I test or (hopefully not) af shows. My itchy bbs come and go, only fir a few min at a time. What was it like for you?[/QUOTE]



> awe we have to wait 2 more days?! LOL. I guess BFP! FX FX! You could test tomorrow....lol, I'm a bad example when it comes to POAS but I bet ud could get a bfp! ;) I wish u tons of luck hun!!

Thanks a bunch!!! I'm so bad at testing early then getting depressed that af shows so I swore I wouldn't test until after she is due ever again!


----------



## YadairaD

aidensmommy1 said:


> So my docs office called today and apparently she hasn't even looked over my u/s results yet! I'm shocked just because I go to what's suppose to be a really good practice and they are usually very quick, esp if they suspect a cyst or something. She said my doc has been on vaca this week but will be back and call me by Thurs. Hopefully there's nothing there. I'm frustrated with that doctor, very much. She doesn't seem to care about my feelings or what I'm going through. This has been a whole wk wasted that could have been used to treat the cyst with BCP, IF needed. FX all is good and no BC is needed tho! Ill keep u all posted on that. Hopefully it won't be much longer!
> 
> I'm really excited for this months TWW for some reason. Maybe it's because I know the HSG will he shortly after, or better be! Or maybe ill get a bfp. I do feel good inside though. Cant wait to see what the next couple of cycles bring! :dust:

 That's so frustrating!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Very frustrating. I'm so sick of these docs not having the urgency we do. Mary, I just love that you're feeling so great about the cycle. Attitude is everything!

mommysylvia, I had a couple of those symptoms, but nothing really major to report except from 7dpo through my BFP. FX for you!


----------



## melewen

I'm with cutie, my only symptom was cramping on 8dpo when I implanted. fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snshine23 said:


> Please throw a ton of baby dust at me...AF due tomorrow...my cervix was beginning to open yesterday and I was so scared to check it today, but it has closed back up? Feels very wet and firm. Ugh, this TWW has been the slowest and the wait is killing me! Especially with the 2 wacky lines on HPTs and the positive OPK on Saturday...I haven't had the heart to test again....praying so hard right now.

Goodluck today and please keep us posted!
:dust: :dust: :dust:



JessP said:


> AF is supposed to come Thursday... she better not or I'm going to completely lose it!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I will go all :ninja: on the witch for you! FX she stays away 
:dust: :dust: :dust:



Michellebelle said:


> Thank you! I head to the doc's in two weeks, so excited to get her perspective!

I hope they have some great news for your :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> So my docs office called today and apparently she hasn't even looked over my u/s results yet! I'm shocked just because I go to what's suppose to be a really good practice and they are usually very quick, esp if they suspect a cyst or something. She said my doc has been on vaca this week but will be back and call me by Thurs. Hopefully there's nothing there. I'm frustrated with that doctor, very much. She doesn't seem to care about my feelings or what I'm going through. This has been a whole wk wasted that could have been used to treat the cyst with BCP, IF needed. FX all is good and no BC is needed tho! Ill keep u all posted on that. Hopefully it won't be much longer!
> 
> I'm really excited for this months TWW for some reason. Maybe it's because I know the HSG will he shortly after, or better be! Or maybe ill get a bfp. I do feel good inside though. Cant wait to see what the next couple of cycles bring! :dust:

:saywhat: I would have been at that office before the lady had time to finish making up excuses. That is not acceptable at all!!!!! :growlmad:

I hope everything is all clear and that you get your BFP this cycle so that you can tell that doc "I don't need you, I did it by myself" 
Sorry I'm just sad for you that they haven't taken the time to call you before she left :hugs:

*mommysylvia*
:hi: Welcome to the group

I as a rule don't symptom spot before 6 dpo because I was one of those "it cannot show that soon" people :haha:

I really had less symptoms in my BFP cycle than any other month and I normally didn't get symptoms in general. 

I had cramping 6-7 dpo which I after my BFP write down to implantation. From there I had major pimple parade on my jaw and neck and once my boobs felt like they were in the way.

Any other symptoms like nausea etc only really started in the middle of 5 weeks pregnant.

Good luck for you! I hope that all of these symptoms (being new and all to you) lead to your BFP!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

continuing the temp rise for me today! Seems I still get the slow rise that I used to get before I stopped temping, but there's a good distance between pre O and post O temps, so I'm not worried about it. Can't believe I ovulated on cd15 for the first time EVER! 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/1A7F8BAF-82C3-4216-8732-08B9B4F0F476_zpse4tnpbe3.jpg
Is the tww over yet?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So far so good Laura... I know you probably cannot wait either... but it feels like your tww is dragging already :haha:

Urgh I'm so impatient, I just want to speak the word and have BFP's for you all!!


----------



## laurac1988

A full house would be nice!


----------



## snshine23

AF arrived right on schedule. First pee of the day and there she was. 

Thinking about all of the money I wasted over the years on birth control. Apparently DH and I didn't even need it! Every BFN cycle gets harder. Ugh not a good way to start the day.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry snshine23 :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Sunshine, I said the same thing when I was struggling. Have you gone to the doctor for any testing?


----------



## snshine23

I have had an ultrasound as well as blood work and everything came back ok. I have an appt at the end of this month for a consult with an infertility doctor. She is the one who could order an SA for DH and there was talk about putting me on a low dose of Clomid, but I'm not sure that's what I want to do. When TTC DS, it took 22 months and DH had a SA then. Back then, things were ok...not perfect, but not horrible. I know that can change and it has been years since then. Part of me wants to cancel the appointment at the end of the month for now. Obviously today isn't the day to make that decision, so I'm going to give it a few more days before I decide for sure. I know this is all in God's hands and when (and if) the time is right, it will happen. Just feeling sad, mad, frustrated, depressed, and like a failure at the moment. DS could tell I was sad this morning when I woke him up to drop him off at the in-laws so I could go to work. Poor kid keeps asking for a baby sister so I told him that's why I was sad this morning (how else do you break it down for an almost 4 year old?) *sigh* All of this just brings back feelings of when we were TTC him...why does it have to be so hard?


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!
BTW can someone fill me in what fx means? I know all the lingo but can't figure that one out lol

Also today I woke up at 6 am with horrible stabbing pains in my lower abdomen and its radiating down to vagina. When I wiped there was gobs of very oily creamy cm?? Has anyone had cm before?

Maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought, I'm just going by that first ovary pain I felt....hmmm I'm stumped! :nope:


----------



## mommysylvia

snshine23 said:


> AF arrived right on schedule. First pee of the day and there she was.
> 
> Thinking about all of the money I wasted over the years on birth control. Apparently DH and I didn't even need it! Every BFN cycle gets harder. Ugh not a good way to start the day.

 So sorry to hear that, I wish you all the best your next cycle!


----------



## mdscpa

FX = Fingers crossed.... :D


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> FX = Fingers crossed.... :D

Okay thank you! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Snshine, in sorry hun. :(. I know your feelings of almost wanting to cancel ur appt. Its been a hard struggle for me, as it is for us all, and ive procrastinated appts because I was too overwhelmed to find out anymore bad news, u know? Maybe an HSG would help u...? One of ur tubes could have a SLIGHT blockage that could be cleared from the dye during the hsg. Just something to mention to ur doc if ur interested. 
I'm currently on cycle #22 and my DS can def notice my depression sometimes and I hate that! My DS is 6, almost 7, and he wants a sibling sooooo badly as well and that makes me sad that I can't give him one yet. I keep telling him to pray to god and one day it'll happen. As u said, its hard to know what to say to a young child. I have faith it'll happen for you and I both. I had trouble conceiving DS as well. I tried for a baby a total of 2 1/2 yrs before Aiden was conceived. I believe coming off of b/c and cysts were my issues back then. Now its my only remaining tube being blocked :-\. I still have alot of hope that it'll happen for me though and same for you. Keep your head up hun. I def feel your frustration. 
Whether you keep ur appt or not is 100% ur decision but I'd def think about keeping it, only so u can talk over options and such and maybe get an HSG to "clear the pipes" (thats how my doc described it lol). And IF DHs SA happens to not be perfect, I know fertilaid for men and quite a few other natural meds can help increase sperm count. Sometimes its a very easy fix. 
Hopefully you'll feel better soon! About every 2-3 cycles, I start to feel down and like it'll never happen but i always manage to bounce back, and i know you will as well. You did this for 22 months with DS & that alone tells me your a very strong woman! Its not easy going through all of this but I believe we'll appreciate our LO's THAT much more just because we had to work sooo incredibly hard for them that we'll never want to miss a single moment, u know what I mean? Thats one of my little sayings that gets me through my days of TTC. Knowing a LO to love and cherish will come out of this long struggle is what keeps me going every cycle. 
Anyway, enough with my blabbering...lol. I truly hope you feel better soon. I hope we all are relieved from this TTC pressure and sadness, asap! FX for this cycle!!! And LOTS of dust your way!

oh btw, do u temp?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!
> BTW can someone fill me in what fx means? I know all the lingo but can't figure that one out lol
> 
> Also today I woke up at 6 am with horrible stabbing pains in my lower abdomen and its radiating down to vagina. When I wiped there was gobs of very oily creamy cm?? Has anyone had cm before?
> 
> Maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought, I'm just going by that first ovary pain I felt....hmmm I'm stumped! :nope:

FX= Fingers Crossed
BD=Baby Dance
DH=Dear Hubby

There's just a few of the common abbreviations we use on here :) Welcome to the group!!!

What dpo are you? 
I have had cm as ur describing before but cm isn't the greatest pregnancy indicator any how just because it can take a while for our CM to even be affected by pregnancy but some women def get dif cm much quicker. If its out of the "norm" for YOU, that could be a good sign. Anything thats not normal for U can always potentially be a good thing in the TWW :) FX!!! The radiating pain sounds alot like implantation BUT I also had this last cycle and AF showed so thats not a for sure thing either. I wish I could give u a more solid answer! Do u temp to track O? Maybe ur just gearing up to O now..? If ur cm is slippery at all, id BD just incase of O. 
How many cycles have u been TTC? Just wondering if you have past cycles to compare to yet. Anyway, good luck hun!!!


EDIT- I just saw ur first post on the thread and am caught up with ur CD and such :). Everything sounds good! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!
> BTW can someone fill me in what fx means? I know all the lingo but can't figure that one out lol
> 
> Also today I woke up at 6 am with horrible stabbing pains in my lower abdomen and its radiating down to vagina. When I wiped there was gobs of very oily creamy cm?? Has anyone had cm before?
> 
> Maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought, I'm just going by that first ovary pain I felt....hmmm I'm stumped! :nope:
> 
> FX= Fingers Crossed
> BD=Baby Dance
> DH=Dear Hubby
> 
> There's just a few of the common abbreviations we use on here :) Welcome to the group!!!
> 
> What dpo are you?
> I have had cm as ur describing before but cm isn't the greatest pregnancy indicator any how just because it can take a while for our CM to even be affected by pregnancy but some women def get dif cm much quicker. If its out of the "norm" for YOU, that could be a good sign. Anything thats not normal for U can always potentially be a good thing in the TWW :) FX!!! The radiating pain sounds alot like implantation BUT I also had this last cycle and AF showed so thats not a for sure thing either. I wish I could give u a more solid answer! Do u temp to track O? Maybe ur just gearing up to O now..? If ur cm is slippery at all, id BD just incase of O.
> How many cycles have u been TTC? Just wondering if you have past cycles to compare to yet. Anyway, good luck hun!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT- I just saw ur first post on the thread and am caught up with ur CD and such :). Everything sounds good! FX FX FX!!!Click to expand...

Thank you for all that info! :)
No I do not tempt, I'll try that once I hit 6 mos TTC. This is about my 3rd month TTC so we're just seeing how this plays out. All the other 3 were chemicals sadly so now I've started prenatal and baby aspirin to see if it will help baby stick. It really upsets me seeing days of positives then it just fades :nope:

Yes I've never had these pains or cm before so its very promising to me. My cm is so oily lol! With no smell whatsover compared to my cm the whole month. 

Well here's my symptoms so I don't know if I uvulated sooner or not...its a lot so I'm sorry in advance I just never get most of these symptoms in my other cycles so I write everything down to compare for the next. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

CD13/O day- right ovary pain sharp, very watery cm TMI so much I had to keep checking, sore thighs, bloating, very fatigue slept in more than usual, itchy skin, started baby aspirin 81mg along with prenatals (hopefully this works...I've had 5 recurrent chemicals)

1dpo - BD, irritability, itchy skin, very fatigue, watery cm, small backache, bad acne breakout on face, congested

2dpo - woke up to a very bad hot flash...I never get them, sore nipples mainly left, noticably bigger areolas with fluid, terrible acne, lightheaded, sticky watery creamy cm, kept wanting to go pee during the day, weird vivid dreams the night before, earache, ewcm at night after bm

3dpo - slightly painful twinge / pulling feel under or near my bellybutton lasted about 20 secs, sticky cm but barely anything almost dry unless I touch to check, pain near left ovary almost towards the middle, pain in lower left abdomem/ovary and shooting pains in vaginal area constantly, sensitive left nipple. At night the I got sharp stabbing pains on left side that radiated to vagina OUCH I couldn't stand it, feels heavy in lower part of tummy

4dpo - little cm, ear ache, lower part of stomach feels full/heavy, back pain, gassy! constant dull left ovary pain hurt really bad just to stand up or lay down all day, it radiates to rectum and back, left nipple pain is gone now its the right, loss of appetite, pinchy feeling by bellybutton, prominent veins in breasts, heightened smell, glob of oily lotiony cm at night before bed

5dpo - thirsty, headache when I woke up, vivid dream the night before, glob of oily lotiony white cm, BLOATED before even eating... I look 3 mos preg! skin breakout again, twinges by right ovary, vagina pain, pinching by bellybutton

6dpo - felt a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen last night couldn't sleep. Tons of pressure and pain in the middle lower part radiating to vagina today, I woke up at 6am in pain!!! I hope something good is happening in my uterus lol, gobs of very oily creamy cm unlike ever before, thirsty


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm going to have a rough go of it for awhile. My mom just got diagnosed with cancer. I could use that good news BFP right about now. Any good news is welcome, after all. Frankly, though, my low post-O temps don't have me particularly optimistic this month.


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> Well, I'm going to have a rough go of it for awhile. My mom just got diagnosed with cancer. I could use that good news BFP right about now. Any good news is welcome, after all. Frankly, though, my low post-O temps don't have me particularly optimistic this month.

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## snshine23

aidensmommy1 said:


> Snshine, in sorry hun. :(. I know your feelings of almost wanting to cancel ur appt. Its been a hard struggle for me, as it is for us all, and ive procrastinated appts because I was too overwhelmed to find out anymore bad news, u know? Maybe an HSG would help u...? One of ur tubes could have a SLIGHT blockage that could be cleared from the dye during the hsg. Just something to mention to ur doc if ur interested.
> I'm currently on cycle #22 and my DS can def notice my depression sometimes and I hate that! My DS is 6, almost 7, and he wants a sibling sooooo badly as well and that makes me sad that I can't give him one yet. I keep telling him to pray to god and one day it'll happen. As u said, its hard to know what to say to a young child. I have faith it'll happen for you and I both. I had trouble conceiving DS as well. I tried for a baby a total of 2 1/2 yrs before Aiden was conceived. I believe coming off of b/c and cysts were my issues back then. Now its my only remaining tube being blocked :-\. I still have alot of hope that it'll happen for me though and same for you. Keep your head up hun. I def feel your frustration.
> Whether you keep ur appt or not is 100% ur decision but I'd def think about keeping it, only so u can talk over options and such and maybe get an HSG to "clear the pipes" (thats how my doc described it lol). And IF DHs SA happens to not be perfect, I know fertilaid for men and quite a few other natural meds can help increase sperm count. Sometimes its a very easy fix.
> Hopefully you'll feel better soon! About every 2-3 cycles, I start to feel down and like it'll never happen but i always manage to bounce back, and i know you will as well. You did this for 22 months with DS & that alone tells me your a very strong woman! Its not easy going through all of this but I believe we'll appreciate our LO's THAT much more just because we had to work sooo incredibly hard for them that we'll never want to miss a single moment, u know what I mean? Thats one of my little sayings that gets me through my days of TTC. Knowing a LO to love and cherish will come out of this long struggle is what keeps me going every cycle.
> Anyway, enough with my blabbering...lol. I truly hope you feel better soon. I hope we all are relieved from this TTC pressure and sadness, asap! FX for this cycle!!! And LOTS of dust your way!
> 
> oh btw, do u temp?


Thank you. It is nice to be included in a forum where other people can understand what I am going through. There are so many people around me getting pregnant with their second babies, when their first baby just turned a year old. 6 people in a week and a half on Facebook announced their pregnancies and it just makes me feel like such a failure as a woman, you know? That my body is incapable of doing what it was made to do. 

To answer your question, I used to temp. It affected my sleep and it drove me nuts because I would have great charts and then still get BFN. 

DH and I went into TTC #2 with a laid back approach. But then each month, my body is throwing curve balls at me and it's hard to not get disappointed in the whole process. We have changed our eating habits, I started a prenatal back in March, tried baby aspirin half way through last month, even tried Mucinex this month and still no luck. I am from a fertile family. My sister got pregnant on the pill and I am the third child in my family...an "oops" seeing as my mom only had half of an ovary due to a lot of issues. 

To get a little more personal...my son has cystic fibrosis. He was diagnosed when he was 20 days old. We went through so much when he was a baby and DH and I never thought that we would have another just because of the plain and simple fact of the possibility of bringing another child into this world with the disease. (There is a 1 in 4 chance). We said when DH turned 4 we would talk about it, but then when my period was late at the beginning of 2014 and DH was about to turn 3, we had a change of heart. We didn't want CF affecting the family that we had planned for when we got married. And as crazy as it sounds...the day before I was to have my IUD out, I had a dream that I gave birth to a baby girl and that she didn't have CF. So, why God would change my heart and then put me through this is beyond me. Again, I know that I haven't been through half of what others TTC have, but I still have a hard time dealing with the reality of it all. I have been putting off too much in the off chance that I do become pregnant and I know I need to change that. Whether or not I keep the appt at the end of the month is still to be determined and it's something that I need to have a heart to heart with DH about. I will get through this, just as I have with everything else difficult in my life.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just wondering if its normal not to have morning sickness yet??? The only symptoms im having is like period pains that come and go and lower back ache that comes and goes but that tends to be more In the evening.. I had an episode of the runs last night and just sorry tmi :haha:

And I have lots of cm and my nipples are larger and sensitive to the touch.... :blush: oh and breasts are veiny too :haha:

But other than that I feel good at the moment.. im kind of worried cause im not feeling or being sick and only tired more in the evening.. im scared to lose little one :(


----------



## TTC74

SarahLou - During my 2 pregnancies, I only got sick twice. So, I wouldn't fret over lack of morning sickness. Every pregnancy is different.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Well, I'm going to have a rough go of it for awhile. My mom just got diagnosed with cancer. I could use that good news BFP right about now. Any good news is welcome, after all. Frankly, though, my low post-O temps don't have me particularly optimistic this month.

I'm soo incredibly sorry to hear this! My heart is breaking for you! I hope more than ever that u get ur BFP! What type was your Mom diagnosed with? If you dont want to answer, u do not have to. My sons gram was diagnosed with cervical cancer exactly 7yrs ago and at that point, they didn't give her much time and it spread to her lungs and lymph nodes because she didn't catch it early, at all BUT she kicked its butt and is still with us today, & healthy. Ill be praying for your Moms quick come back.. She'll beat this! Ill also be praying that ur temps are just lower due to the increase in estrogen in pregnancy cycles. I'm praying hard for you & your family hun. Tons and tons of hugs to you. I wish I could give u a real hug right now! :hugs: :hugs: 
A BFP at a rough time when wanting it so badly can help soo much emotionally. Its been a very rough year for our family in every aspect of life and I say every month, "just a BFP would make all the difference in how I handle things right now." Im sure that's how your feeling and I really hope your blessed with ur very sticky BFP this month. More hugs! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> What type was your Mom diagnosed with?

We haven't been told what kind precisely, but it's in the lymph nodes in her neck, and she is seeing an ENT for it. Presumably, they will give us more specifics after the biopsy this week. I'm pretty sure that the ENT already knows, though, because he's already discussing the likely treatment plan. So, I'm pretty sure it's some kind of mouth/throat cancer (she is a smoker). To make matters worse, we lost my dad to lung cancer less than a month after his diagnoses about 16 months ago. Needless to say, mom is falling apart.


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> What type was your Mom diagnosed with?
> 
> We haven't been told what kind precisely, but it's in the lymph nodes in her neck, and she is seeing an ENT for it. Presumably, they will give us more specifics after the biopsy this week. I'm pretty sure that the ENT already knows, though, because he's already discussing the likely treatment plan. So, I'm pretty sure it's some kind of mouth/throat cancer (she is a smoker). To make matters worse, we lost my dad to lung cancer less than a month after his diagnoses about 16 months ago. Needless to say, mom is falling apart.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear this TTC74.... I fully understand the feeling.... i've lost one of my aunts last year and just last week DH's aunt due to cancer as well... It's very hard but we have to keep moving on.... :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Snshine, in sorry hun. :(. I know your feelings of almost wanting to cancel ur appt. Its been a hard struggle for me, as it is for us all, and ive procrastinated appts because I was too overwhelmed to find out anymore bad news, u know? Maybe an HSG would help u...? One of ur tubes could have a SLIGHT blockage that could be cleared from the dye during the hsg. Just something to mention to ur doc if ur interested.
> I'm currently on cycle #22 and my DS can def notice my depression sometimes and I hate that! My DS is 6, almost 7, and he wants a sibling sooooo badly as well and that makes me sad that I can't give him one yet. I keep telling him to pray to god and one day it'll happen. As u said, its hard to know what to say to a young child. I have faith it'll happen for you and I both. I had trouble conceiving DS as well. I tried for a baby a total of 2 1/2 yrs before Aiden was conceived. I believe coming off of b/c and cysts were my issues back then. Now its my only remaining tube being blocked :-\. I still have alot of hope that it'll happen for me though and same for you. Keep your head up hun. I def feel your frustration.
> Whether you keep ur appt or not is 100% ur decision but I'd def think about keeping it, only so u can talk over options and such and maybe get an HSG to "clear the pipes" (thats how my doc described it lol). And IF DHs SA happens to not be perfect, I know fertilaid for men and quite a few other natural meds can help increase sperm count. Sometimes its a very easy fix.
> Hopefully you'll feel better soon! About every 2-3 cycles, I start to feel down and like it'll never happen but i always manage to bounce back, and i know you will as well. You did this for 22 months with DS & that alone tells me your a very strong woman! Its not easy going through all of this but I believe we'll appreciate our LO's THAT much more just because we had to work sooo incredibly hard for them that we'll never want to miss a single moment, u know what I mean? Thats one of my little sayings that gets me through my days of TTC. Knowing a LO to love and cherish will come out of this long struggle is what keeps me going every cycle.
> Anyway, enough with my blabbering...lol. I truly hope you feel better soon. I hope we all are relieved from this TTC pressure and sadness, asap! FX for this cycle!!! And LOTS of dust your way!
> 
> oh btw, do u temp?
> 
> 
> Thank you. It is nice to be included in a forum where other people can understand what I am going through. There are so many people around me getting pregnant with their second babies, when their first baby just turned a year old. 6 people in a week and a half on Facebook announced their pregnancies and it just makes me feel like such a failure as a woman, you know? That my body is incapable of doing what it was made to do.
> 
> To answer your question, I used to temp. It affected my sleep and it drove me nuts because I would have great charts and then still get BFN.
> 
> DH and I went into TTC #2 with a laid back approach. But then each month, my body is throwing curve balls at me and it's hard to not get disappointed in the whole process. We have changed our eating habits, I started a prenatal back in March, tried baby aspirin half way through last month, even tried Mucinex this month and still no luck. I am from a fertile family. My sister got pregnant on the pill and I am the third child in my family...an "oops" seeing as my mom only had half of an ovary due to a lot of issues.
> 
> To get a little more personal...my son has cystic fibrosis. He was diagnosed when he was 20 days old. We went through so much when he was a baby and DH and I never thought that we would have another just because of the plain and simple fact of the possibility of bringing another child into this world with the disease. (There is a 1 in 4 chance). We said when DH turned 4 we would talk about it, but then when my period was late at the beginning of 2014 and DH was about to turn 3, we had a change of heart. We didn't want CF affecting the family that we had planned for when we got married. And as crazy as it sounds...the day before I was to have my IUD out, I had a dream that I gave birth to a baby girl and that she didn't have CF. So, why God would change my heart and then put me through this is beyond me. Again, I know that I haven't been through half of what others TTC have, but I still have a hard time dealing with the reality of it all. I have been putting off too much in the off chance that I do become pregnant and I know I need to change that. Whether or not I keep the appt at the end of the month is still to be determined and it's something that I need to have a heart to heart with DH about. I will get through this, just as I have with everything else difficult in my life.Click to expand...

Very well said. I completely feel you. Dh and I weren't even thinking about TTC and then we had a "scare" and suddenly we both wanted a baby SO bad after that and we actually thought it'd be easy. LOL! So much for that! 

And no matter how long you've been TTC, its hard! When you want something so badly, it can make time feel like it stops. I know I got just as sad when I was only at 4 cycles TTC as I get now at 22 cycles. Yearning for a baby stays the same. 

I'm so sorry to hear about what you went through with DS. That couldn't have been easy for you as a mother. And poor DS :(. My heart goes out to your family hun. 
I do believe there is a reason that you and DH decided to try for another and I think you'll get your answer soon with a big fat positive! :) I'm hoping this is the case for me as well! I was perfectly content with never having another child after my right ovary/tube removal and then one day it was like BOOM! Dh and i both wanted a baby more than anything. This couldn't have "just happened" for either of us. There's a reason our hearts turned back to wanting another. You'll be in my prayers that you get that healthy little girl that you dreamt of before you know it :). GL!

Oh and I completely know what u mean about everyone falling pregnant around u! All 3 of my bffs got pregnant and have now given birth during the time ive been struggling to get pregnant. :-\. It's very hard to watch and I don't think anything can turn that feeling off inside, other than a BFP. They actually called 2014 the "Baby Boom" because everyone was falling pregnant. Its hard not to feel jealous or hurt over other pregnancies while TTC. But baby dust is definitely in the air and I hope it reaches the rest of us soon! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Just wondering if its normal not to have morning sickness yet??? The only symptoms im having is like period pains that come and go and lower back ache that comes and goes but that tends to be more In the evening.. I had an episode of the runs last night and just sorry tmi :haha:
> 
> And I have lots of cm and my nipples are larger and sensitive to the touch.... :blush: oh and breasts are veiny too :haha:
> 
> But other than that I feel good at the moment.. im kind of worried cause im not feeling or being sick and only tired more in the evening.. im scared to lose little one :(

I didn't have a.m sickness. Well I had it VERY minor for 2 wks but that was 7-9wks and then it 100% stopped and I had a very comfortable pregnancy. If it weren't for Aiden kicking when my belly popped and my sore nips, I wouldn't have even known I was pregnant. Not being sick is a good thing! Def don't let it worry you! Enjoy it . Even if u had a.m sickness in previous pregnancies, (not sure if u had any) it can differ every pregnancy. I bet everything is just fine. My mother or sister didn't experience A.M sickness either and all pregnancies were completely healthy :)


----------



## cutieq

Hoping this is taken the right way, but it feels like all of my waiting and heartache vanished with my BFP. You know how as a little girl, you longed for boobs or for your period? Felt weird that everyone got it before you? Then when you got it, you kinda forgot all that longing? Doesn't make it any less painful when you're going through it, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel 

:shower: (well now I feel weird, but hopefully you get the point)


----------



## Jrepp

Ttc I'm so sorry for what your family is going through. I hope all turns out well. 

Sarahlou - praise the lord if you haven't gotten morning sickness yet, it sucks!! I have heard that it doesn't really start until week 6 for a lot of women. 4 days or so before I got my bfps I started getting really sick. I thought it was a cold but it must have been the day of implantation.

To be honest being pregnant hasn't taken the pain away. I've blogged about this before (link in sig, subscribe if you haven't akready). Being pregnant is so much different than I thought it would be like and only intensified my heartache for my losses. I still get really sad/angry when others announce a bfp......others that haven't struggled. I just want to tell you ladies because I think we all believe that everything will change when we get pregnant but it doesnt.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies.... :flower: Think I should be thinking myself lucky that im feeling okay right now.... :thumbup::dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> A full house would be nice!

One full house with a royal flush coming up :hugs:



TTC74 said:


> Well, I'm going to have a rough go of it for awhile. My mom just got diagnosed with cancer. I could use that good news BFP right about now. Any good news is welcome, after all. Frankly, though, my low post-O temps don't have me particularly optimistic this month.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and your dad as well :nope: 

My post o temps in my BFP cycle never rocketed high like other ladies have on their charts so I worried about it as well but it worked out great for me. FX for you.

Good luck with the road ahead with your mum and remember we are here to support whenever you need us :hugs:



SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Just wondering if its normal not to have morning sickness yet??? The only symptoms im having is like period pains that come and go and lower back ache that comes and goes but that tends to be more In the evening.. I had an episode of the runs last night and just sorry tmi :haha:
> 
> And I have lots of cm and my nipples are larger and sensitive to the touch.... :blush: oh and breasts are veiny too :haha:
> 
> But other than that I feel good at the moment.. im kind of worried cause im not feeling or being sick and only tired more in the evening.. im scared to lose little one :(

Try to stay positive and not think of losing the pregnancy. Try and enjoy every minute of it!

My ms only started with light nausea round about middle of 5 weeks almost 6. Slowly picked up from there and only started going away at 13 weeks. Like Jess said, normally from 6 weeks for most women.


----------



## SarahLou372

Im also eating when I feel hungry too this got to be a good sign... But hopefully if it does come around week 6 or so then at least I've had a few weeks feeling okay :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

I guess to clarify, I meant my BFP took away the heartache I felt with waiting for a BFP each passing month. The waiting and BFNs and countless OPKs vanished in my mind and I doesn't feel like years have passed, but I think about every single chemical on a pretty consistent basis. Nothing can take away the pain of a loss or the gutted feelings you've felt with seeing lines and then seeing them fade away.


----------



## melewen

I had a photoshoot this morning so I am super behind!! Trying to remember every post I wanted to respond to..

Sunshine I am so sorry :( I know how frustrating it is, truly, but you shouldn't give up hope. I know that's easier said than done! Just to jump in and play unsolicited doctor, do you by chance have any thyroid symptoms? What was your average BBT when you did chart? We tried for 6 months without a whiff of a BFP and then I got on Synthroid at about 5 dpo and BAM, BFP that month. I was also on progesterone cream, but my temps are super low and I have gained a ton of weight recently (not normal for me!!) so I pushed the thyroid meds with my doc (though I had "normal" labs) and I feel better and obviously one major symptom is gone. It's worth a shot, if you have any symptoms at least. Also.. I just went to my first doc appointment yesterday and they give us the option of being tested for being carriers of CF. Looking back, would you have been tested beforehand? Or were you?

SarahLou I don't have any real symptoms either actually! Definitely not much nausea - some food aversions here and there but not much. I've heard they don't start for probably another week or so. But I know.. I'd almost rather have MS than be totally fine and be like OMG do I have enough hormones in me?! Lol. But I know Jess will tell us we are crazy..

TTc so sorry to hear the news :(

Cutie I am with you!! There's something so joyful about this feeling right now.. though I am TERRIFIED of losing. But I just feel like :biiiiiiig sigh:. I feel like I'm glowing, I'm not even kidding! Luckily I'm on progesterone suppositories (omg.. can we just even.. can we even talk about those things?!) so hopefully I wouldn't lose because of that. I understand where Jess is coming from too, though, and I know that 7 months wasn't THAT long but you guys, I'm like.. a health food blogger! You know? We eat organic and we don't have any bad habits and I had nothing *wrong* with me (well, might have turned out as a thyroid problem due to screwing with my diet all the time.. possibly), and to go month after month with BFN after BFN, I would look around and see clearly unhealthy women with like five kids and go WTF!!!!! So I still am a little like peeved when I see a BFP announcement after like "omg lucky first try!". I still think it's a little rude, like I've said before, if I bragged about my LSAT scores for law school and all the schools I got into, because it was "sooooo easy" (it was way easier than TTC, let's be real!), people would be like "what a b*tch!" but apparently bragging about your ease of conceiving is like.. totally cool. Urgh.


----------



## SarahLou372

We will soon find out I guess :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, one thing I've learned about some of those "lucky" BFPs is that some are definite 1st tries and some are women that may have been battling for years and maybe we just don't know it. I quickly realized that when I announce, there will be a lot of people that think oh look at her and will have no idea what I went through the past year. Re: the progesterone. I've got some tips on those if you want to DM me lol.


----------



## starryjune

Hi ladies. Well, if I don't get AF today, I will be 2 days late, sorta more like 3 for my usual cycle length. I am never late. And I don't feel like I'm stressing, just want to know what's going on. I've been sleeping well, have really no symptoms of PMS or pregnancy, and temp did climb to 98.7 last week, but I think that's cuz I was sick. Now it's stuck in the low 98s, which is high for me. Baseline is 97.3. I took a Wondfo HPT on Sunday (14DPO) and again Monday afternoon (though this was after lots of fluids and peeing before) - both glaring BFNs. I am really worried I am either starting to have irregular cycles or that I am experiencing implantation failure :(. If anyone can offer any reassuring words, I'd appreciate it. 

Oh, I contacted FF and had them put my subscription on hold. DH and I decided to take an official break until we go on vacation out of the country in May. But I may avoid TTC even longer, if not permanently. Clearly I obsess over the process too much - I may even be making my cycles go haywire over it!!


----------



## snshine23

melewen said:


> I had a photoshoot this morning so I am super behind!! Trying to remember every post I wanted to respond to..
> 
> Sunshine I am so sorry :( I know how frustrating it is, truly, but you shouldn't give up hope. I know that's easier said than done! Just to jump in and play unsolicited doctor, do you by chance have any thyroid symptoms? What was your average BBT when you did chart? We tried for 6 months without a whiff of a BFP and then I got on Synthroid at about 5 dpo and BAM, BFP that month. I was also on progesterone cream, but my temps are super low and I have gained a ton of weight recently (not normal for me!!) so I pushed the thyroid meds with my doc (though I had "normal" labs) and I feel better and obviously one major symptom is gone. It's worth a shot, if you have any symptoms at least. Also.. I just went to my first doc appointment yesterday and they give us the option of being tested for being carriers of CF. Looking back, would you have been tested beforehand? Or were you?
> 
> SarahLou I don't have any real symptoms either actually! Definitely not much nausea - some food aversions here and there but not much. I've heard they don't start for probably another week or so. But I know.. I'd almost rather have MS than be totally fine and be like OMG do I have enough hormones in me?! Lol. But I know Jess will tell us we are crazy..
> 
> TTc so sorry to hear the news :(
> 
> Cutie I am with you!! There's something so joyful about this feeling right now.. though I am TERRIFIED of losing. But I just feel like :biiiiiiig sigh:. I feel like I'm glowing, I'm not even kidding! Luckily I'm on progesterone suppositories (omg.. can we just even.. can we even talk about those things?!) so hopefully I wouldn't lose because of that. I understand where Jess is coming from too, though, and I know that 7 months wasn't THAT long but you guys, I'm like.. a health food blogger! You know? We eat organic and we don't have any bad habits and I had nothing *wrong* with me (well, might have turned out as a thyroid problem due to screwing with my diet all the time.. possibly), and to go month after month with BFN after BFN, I would look around and see clearly unhealthy women with like five kids and go WTF!!!!! So I still am a little like peeved when I see a BFP announcement after like "omg lucky first try!". I still think it's a little rude, like I've said before, if I bragged about my LSAT scores for law school and all the schools I got into, because it was "sooooo easy" (it was way easier than TTC, let's be real!), people would be like "what a b*tch!" but apparently bragging about your ease of conceiving is like.. totally cool. Urgh.


As far as I know I don't have any blaring thyroid problem symptoms. I was tested and told my levels were "normal". While I do have signs of thyroid stuff, that could also be due to other things, you know what I mean? So, I can't sit here and say it could be a thyroid issue. My temps when temping were normal. In the 98s. 

As far as the CF testing goes. I was given the option while pregnant with my son and I did not have the testing. Nobody in my family has the disease, so I didn't even think twice about it. And the ironic part is even if I had been tested, it would have come back that I am a carrier, but the fact that my husband's mutation of the disease is SO rare, it isn't on the panel of genes that they test for. So, they would have told us we are all set. I had an amazing pregnancy with my son and enjoyed every single second of it, so not being tested is fine by me and I wouldn't have changed it because then I would have just stressed about the possibility. CF is a part of who he is, but it doesn't define him and although it threw a lot of road blocks in our way, he is thriving and doing well. He is my little miracle boy and we were 2 weeks away from an infertility appt when I got my BFP with him.


----------



## laurac1988

Starry I'd be tempted to say that you're only 6dpo looking at your chart.mits certainly a clearer temp shift than the one before.
Might be wrong


----------



## starryjune

laurac1988 said:


> Starry I'd be tempted to say that you're only 6dpo looking at your chart.mits certainly a clearer temp shift than the one before.
> Might be wrong

I can see why you might think that, but my charts are always triphasic (pre-O temps, post-O slight rise, then bigger rise around 6-9 DPO. I have never in my adult life had a period longer than 35 days, and that was back in my teens. Since my 20s, always 28-30 days, and the OPK test, CM, and big temp dip all point to almost-certain O where it shows... I kept taking the OPK until they went totally white. So I think my chart is right. I have always Oed day 13 or 14, confirmed by my doc. So unless something went incredibly awry this cycle... which I dread... my chart should be accurate. Thanks for the opinion though - maybe I am wrong.


----------



## melewen

sunshine ahh, your temps look nice then. Mine were always like high 96's follicular and like I've gotten to 98 ONCE. Like.. once. Ha!

Interesting about the CF testing. Obviously we wouldn't *do* anything if it came back we were carriers, and my husband is only like.. 1/4 Caucasian anyway so our odds are OK I guess. I think we'll skip it. How funny about your infertility appt.. I was slated to come in yesterday for fertility bloods and got to say.. Surprise! BFP!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Well adoption seminar went awesome, dh and I have a lot of info to process and decisions to make. Its going to be a lot of work, and aftet all the work we put in to ttc its going to be hard to start over on a new road, but well worth it!!

Sunshine is there anyway that you can contact your new dr and ask for a SA now, that way when you go in they will have that info already? My dh has an extremely low count so I can give some advice on all of the research I have done if its needed!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:
 

> Well adoption seminar went awesome, dh and I have a lot of info to process and decisions to make. Its going to be a lot of work, and aftet all the work we put in to ttc its going to be hard to start over on a new road, but well worth it!!
> 
> Sunshine is there anyway that you can contact your new dr and ask for a SA now, that way when you go in they will have that info already? My dh has an extremely low count so I can give some advice on all of the research I have done if its needed!

I'm so happy that it went well at the seminar!!! and bless you and your husband for wanting to adopt :hugs: 

One of my friends has been struggling for more than 10 years (she is older than I am) to fall pregnant. Has had various ops etc etc and when I asked her about adoption it was completely out of the question to her.

Have you guys started on your weight training thingy yet?


----------



## laurac1988

starryjune said:
 

> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Starry I'd be tempted to say that you're only 6dpo looking at your chart.mits certainly a clearer temp shift than the one before.
> Might be wrong
> 
> I can see why you might think that, but my charts are always triphasic (pre-O temps, post-O slight rise, then bigger rise around 6-9 DPO. I have never in my adult life had a period longer than 35 days, and that was back in my teens. Since my 20s, always 28-30 days, and the OPK test, CM, and big temp dip all point to almost-certain O where it shows... I kept taking the OPK until they went totally white. So I think my chart is right. I have always Oed day 13 or 14, confirmed by my doc. So unless something went incredibly awry this cycle... which I dread... my chart should be accurate. Thanks for the opinion though - maybe I am wrong.Click to expand...

Ahhhhh fair enough if that's your normal pattern. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/748A7A61-7368-4A7F-A7F2-958043F40AE2_zpsu8denzbn.jpg
Machine caught up!


----------



## Wishing1010

June, the process of TTC takes such a toll on your mentally and even physically. Try and make sure you put your SO first, and TTC second. That's the only thing that kept me going for over 4 years. And some cycles I would totally consume myself and ignore DH, and that's ok. It will happen and you can be selfish. But your relationship is most important, you need each other throughout this time. Sometimes a TTC break is needed, sometimes a good venting session together is what is needed, etc. I hope it's not longer before your BFP or any of you ladies get your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> Well adoption seminar went awesome, dh and I have a lot of info to process and decisions to make. Its going to be a lot of work, and aftet all the work we put in to ttc its going to be hard to start over on a new road, but well worth it!!
> 
> Sunshine is there anyway that you can contact your new dr and ask for a SA now, that way when you go in they will have that info already? My dh has an extremely low count so I can give some advice on all of the research I have done if its needed!

Omg that's so awesome!!! So happy for you all, can't wait to hear more about this journey!!


----------



## Wishing1010

laurac1988 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Starry I'd be tempted to say that you're only 6dpo looking at your chart.mits certainly a clearer temp shift than the one before.
> Might be wrong
> 
> I can see why you might think that, but my charts are always triphasic (pre-O temps, post-O slight rise, then bigger rise around 6-9 DPO. I have never in my adult life had a period longer than 35 days, and that was back in my teens. Since my 20s, always 28-30 days, and the OPK test, CM, and big temp dip all point to almost-certain O where it shows... I kept taking the OPK until they went totally white. So I think my chart is right. I have always Oed day 13 or 14, confirmed by my doc. So unless something went incredibly awry this cycle... which I dread... my chart should be accurate. Thanks for the opinion though - maybe I am wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh fair enough if that's your normal pattern.
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/748A7A61-7368-4A7F-A7F2-958043F40AE2_zpsu8denzbn.jpg
> Machine caught up!Click to expand...

:hapoydance: fx so tight!!!!


----------



## melewen

froggy, I"m so so pleased, like Pamela, that you're considering adoption. DH & I are hoping for two but I told him any more than that and we need to adopt. There are so so many wonderful children out there who need families, and those who raise them as their own just basically gets me. Such a beautiful thing.

Laura! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

FX Laura.....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

I don't understand. If this is a real period, it's incredible short, and came at what FF would have called 4dpo... Today (cd3/6dpo?) is back to spotting and cd1(/4dpo?) was in between light flow and heavy spotting, although cd1-3 I've seen steadily dropping temps. I'm also attributing the severe and debilitating stomach cramps to the bad diarrhea I've got (sorry TMI) But what explains the sore boobs and itchy nips and nausea since 1dpo??? Those haven't gone away, in fact, they've gotten more noticeable. HELP!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> I don't understand. If this is a real period, it's incredible short, and came at what FF would have called 4dpo... Today (cd3/6dpo?) is back to spotting and cd1(/4dpo?) was in between light flow and heavy spotting, although cd1-3 I've seen steadily dropping temps. I'm also attributing the severe and debilitating stomach cramps to the bad diarrhea I've got (sorry TMI) But what explains the sore boobs and itchy nips and nausea since 1dpo??? Those haven't gone away, in fact, they've gotten more noticeable. HELP!!!

id test in 2-5 days just to be sure, especially if ur temp is in the high range. If ur temps are low and stay low, its possible you Oed but didn't build up enough progesterone after..I think its called "failed ovulation" or something like that. Its basically an annov. cycle BUT if this bleeding wasn't like normal AF bleeding, id def watch ur temps and If they stay high, def test in 2-5 days. Hold on leme look at ur chart....
Ok so after looking at ur chart, it looks like you had a definite annov. cycle. I bet next cycle ur body will be more up to par. There's a herbal remedy called "vitex" and u can buy it in 40mlg capsule form on amazon or eBay and they help your estrogen and progesterone regulate, which in turn helps you O. Ive seen it help with so many women. Even for kenna, it helped make her charts actually read-able because at first it was very hard to pinpoint O on her charts. You can order the vitex and start taking it at anytime before O and I was told by my herbalist to take it after O as well, that way it can stabilize your hormones. Even tho the b/c wasn't suppose to affect the hormones directly, alot of times I see it still taking about 2-5 cycles before a more regular cycle pattern arises. I really think vitex could be a good choice for you. But anyway, this last cycle, ur temps never went higher than the rest so I'm pretty positive O didnt truly occur :-\. But hey, now ur onto a fresh start...Im sorry hun. I was really hoping you'd get a good rise this last cycle :(. This next one you will! But research that vitex. Its all natural, no bad side affects and can help tremendously. I took it and it helped me start oing later, I believe. For most though, it helps you O EAELIER, as thats what many women take it for. Plus its just all around good for ur hormone production and cm. I had the best EWCM that cycle. It can take anywhere from 1-3 cycles to truly make a difference in O but the herbalist explained it like this, "If your cycle seems messed up for one month, dont panic, everything will regulate itself and can only get better, no worse." I found those words helpful after I did my research and was debating starting the vitex, after speaking with her my decision was made. . I wish u the best of luck and I hope u get some use out of this info. Vitex is a very well known fertility herb so if you want to google it, you'll get tons and tons of results. I'm here to help as well tho :). GL hun and again, I'm sorry this cycle was mean to you :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, your temp is rising, you think you O'ed during the temp drop?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, your temp is rising, you think you O'ed during the temp drop?

I really don't know. I did have a little ewcm then but its still very wet down there so I have a feeling my temp is doing the pre-O minor rise and then will drop down tomorrow for true O. I'm probably only going to temp until I hit 3-5dpo this cycle. There's so much going on with life in general (ALL bad!) and my father got WAY out of line last night in front of Aiden so until we get the heck out of here, we aren't giving up but we're just going to be NTNP for the most part and just focus on getting into our own home again. We were going to stay and help my parents but my fathers a very cruel, miserable man. Its been a rough few months :(. We'll get through this though. I just fear m/c if we got lucky enough to get our BFP before March, when we planned to move, and i only fear m/c due to all this stress and now even shoving and hitting. Its a bad situation right now. I don't even know my father anymore. 
Anyway, if I do get a bfp, of course ill be more than happy but we just don't want to give it our ALL anymore until we're out of here. I'm sure we'll both need some "stress relief" tonight so if O is tomorrow, we'll have good odds of catching it any how but im just not allowing myself to get too wrapped up in the TWW. Now u guys won't have my chart to stalk this tww...lol. Who knows, maybe ill have a change of heart or maybe ill at least temp every couple of days so we can all see what its doing. Itd truly be a blessing right now. Id literally never leave this room until we're in our own home in 3-6wks if I got lucky enough to see a BFP this cycle. I will not let my dad jeopardize that!

Depending on how things are looking and going by next cycle, I may or may not post-pone my HSG. If things are this bad still next cycle, I may want to wait until the next cycle, just cuz I want to be able to be more focused on TTC the month of the HSG, incase a blockage is cleared or something, u know? I guess we'll see. 
Also, as for O, my nips haven't hurt even once and they ALWAYS hurt when O occurs so thats another reason im pretty certain we'll be seeing a dip tomorrow and then a rise on CD14/15. I have a feeling tomorrow will be O though because of how high my cervix is, unless today is O. We shall see! 
Its like I feel numb inside and cant even really think about TTC right now because so many other things are going through my mind and I'm too depressed ATM to BD on demand as well. Usually I just want to but this cycle its like I've been feeling too tired. My father is worse than my ex husband and that's no joke. I never talk bad about my father no matter how bad he treats us all, emotionally, but last night when it got physical towards DH and I, that was crossing the line for me. And now nahums a horrible person for protecting his wife...LoL. I NEEDED his help. I think DH did the right thing in those circumstances and had to pull my dad off of me after he pushed me down and now my father acts like DH is the one who did something wrong. He ran out of our room to help me and thats it! Ugh it all is very upsetting to me. Its so embarrassing but I tell u ladies everything anyways. The time when we can have just our little family together again is coming soon, I just wish itd come faster! 
So there's the latest news in my crazy world! Lets see if we get a surprise blessing during these stressful times this month  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Froggy, I am soo happy to hear about your seminar! Thats great!!!! Yay! I bet there's a ton to take in but soo exciting! Woo!!! :)


----------



## startd

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, your temp is rising, you think you O'ed during the temp drop?
> 
> I really don't know. I did have a little ewcm then but its still very wet down there so I have a feeling my temp is doing the pre-O minor rise and then will drop down tomorrow for true O. I'm probably only going to temp until I hit 3-5dpo this cycle. There's so much going on with life in general (ALL bad!) and my father got WAY out of line last night in front of Aiden so until we get the heck out of here, we aren't giving up but we're just going to be NTNP for the most part and just focus on getting into our own home again. We were going to stay and help my parents but my fathers a very cruel, miserable man. Its been a rough few months :(. We'll get through this though. I just fear m/c if we got lucky enough to get our BFP before March, when we planned to move, and i only fear m/c due to all this stress and now even shoving and hitting. Its a bad situation right now. I don't even know my father anymore.
> Anyway, if I do get a bfp, of course ill be more than happy but we just don't want to give it our ALL anymore until we're out of here. I'm sure we'll both need some "stress relief" tonight so if O is tomorrow, we'll have good odds of catching it any how but im just not allowing myself to get too wrapped up in the TWW. Now u guys won't have my chart to stalk this tww...lol. Who knows, maybe ill have a change of heart or maybe ill at least temp every couple of days so we can all see what its doing. Itd truly be a blessing right now. Id literally never leave this room until we're in our own home in 3-6wks if I got lucky enough to see a BFP this cycle. I will not let my dad jeopardize that!
> 
> Depending on how things are looking and going by next cycle, I may or may not post-pone my HSG. If things are this bad still next cycle, I may want to wait until the next cycle, just cuz I want to be able to be more focused on TTC the month of the HSG, incase a blockage is cleared or something, u know? I guess we'll see.
> Also, as for O, my nips haven't hurt even once and they ALWAYS hurt when O occurs so thats another reason im pretty certain we'll be seeing a dip tomorrow and then a rise on CD14/15. I have a feeling tomorrow will be O though because of how high my cervix is, unless today is O. We shall see!
> Its like I feel numb inside and cant even really think about TTC right now because so many other things are going through my mind and I'm too depressed ATM to BD on demand as well. Usually I just want to but this cycle its like I've been feeling too tired. My father is worse than my ex husband and that's no joke. I never talk bad about my father no matter how bad he treats us all, emotionally, but last night when it got physical towards DH and I, that was crossing the line for me. And now nahums a horrible person for protecting his wife...LoL. I NEEDED his help. I think DH did the right thing in those circumstances and had to pull my dad off of me after he pushed me down and now my father acts like DH is the one who did something wrong. He ran out of our room to help me and thats it! Ugh it all is very upsetting to me. Its so embarrassing but I tell u ladies everything anyways. The time when we can have just our little family together again is coming soon, I just wish itd come faster!
> So there's the latest news in my crazy world! Lets see if we get a surprise blessing during these stressful times this month  FX!Click to expand...

It sounds like a very stressful situation - stay safe! If your dad has realised that DH needed to intervene, he's probably going to blame him (easier that admitting he was out of line!) - it was a change in reaction. I was told that you can't change how a person behaves, but you can change the reaction to break the cycle. I hope you stay safe, and you get your own space soon. Take care of yourself


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry you are going through so much Mary :hugs: I hope you guys get your own place soon so that you can focus on yourself again as well!! You're in my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

startd said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, your temp is rising, you think you O'ed during the temp drop?
> 
> I really don't know. I did have a little ewcm then but its still very wet down there so I have a feeling my temp is doing the pre-O minor rise and then will drop down tomorrow for true O. I'm probably only going to temp until I hit 3-5dpo this cycle. There's so much going on with life in general (ALL bad!) and my father got WAY out of line last night in front of Aiden so until we get the heck out of here, we aren't giving up but we're just going to be NTNP for the most part and just focus on getting into our own home again. We were going to stay and help my parents but my fathers a very cruel, miserable man. Its been a rough few months :(. We'll get through this though. I just fear m/c if we got lucky enough to get our BFP before March, when we planned to move, and i only fear m/c due to all this stress and now even shoving and hitting. Its a bad situation right now. I don't even know my father anymore.
> Anyway, if I do get a bfp, of course ill be more than happy but we just don't want to give it our ALL anymore until we're out of here. I'm sure we'll both need some "stress relief" tonight so if O is tomorrow, we'll have good odds of catching it any how but im just not allowing myself to get too wrapped up in the TWW. Now u guys won't have my chart to stalk this tww...lol. Who knows, maybe ill have a change of heart or maybe ill at least temp every couple of days so we can all see what its doing. Itd truly be a blessing right now. Id literally never leave this room until we're in our own home in 3-6wks if I got lucky enough to see a BFP this cycle. I will not let my dad jeopardize that!
> 
> Depending on how things are looking and going by next cycle, I may or may not post-pone my HSG. If things are this bad still next cycle, I may want to wait until the next cycle, just cuz I want to be able to be more focused on TTC the month of the HSG, incase a blockage is cleared or something, u know? I guess we'll see.
> Also, as for O, my nips haven't hurt even once and they ALWAYS hurt when O occurs so thats another reason im pretty certain we'll be seeing a dip tomorrow and then a rise on CD14/15. I have a feeling tomorrow will be O though because of how high my cervix is, unless today is O. We shall see!
> Its like I feel numb inside and cant even really think about TTC right now because so many other things are going through my mind and I'm too depressed ATM to BD on demand as well. Usually I just want to but this cycle its like I've been feeling too tired. My father is worse than my ex husband and that's no joke. I never talk bad about my father no matter how bad he treats us all, emotionally, but last night when it got physical towards DH and I, that was crossing the line for me. And now nahums a horrible person for protecting his wife...LoL. I NEEDED his help. I think DH did the right thing in those circumstances and had to pull my dad off of me after he pushed me down and now my father acts like DH is the one who did something wrong. He ran out of our room to help me and thats it! Ugh it all is very upsetting to me. Its so embarrassing but I tell u ladies everything anyways. The time when we can have just our little family together again is coming soon, I just wish itd come faster!
> So there's the latest news in my crazy world! Lets see if we get a surprise blessing during these stressful times this month  FX!Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like a very stressful situation - stay safe! If your dad has realised that DH needed to intervene, he's probably going to blame him (easier that admitting he was out of line!) - it was a change in reaction. I was told that you can't change how a person behaves, but you can change the reaction to break the cycle. I hope you stay safe, and you get your own space soon. Take care of yourselfClick to expand...

Thank you hun. The support means more than u know right now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry you are going through so much Mary :hugs: I hope you guys get your own place soon so that you can focus on yourself again as well!! You're in my thoughts and prayers xx

Thanks Pamela. I cannot wait til we are in our own home again!!! Even the tiniest home ever would be soo much better than this! :-\. Its all very sad. I really appreciate the support. You girls are always here for me :).


----------



## aidensmommy1

So as for O, as I said earlier, I do think it'll be tomorrow. I'm having SOOO much watery/EWCM right this evening and usually this is how it is 1-2 days before O for me. That means only 5-6 days and I should be putting down the thermometer for the TWW after 3/4dpo. (lets see if I stay strong enough to say no to temping! Its too addicting! :haha:). So if I'm not on tomorrow & u all see a dip on my chart, it prob means I'm oing. And if u see another rise, it prob means I oed today but I doubt it. No O pains or anything yet, not that ive been paying much attention tho. Its hard NOT to TTC when u know exactly when O usually occurs, plus its in our nature to WANT to BD at O time anyhow so it probably won't be much diff than TTC for me in that aspect but mentally, ill be keeping my mind 100% on the bigger issues right now. Making sure my family is safe is def my #1 priority. It'll only be 60 days TOPS that we'll be NTNP and then everything should be back to normal for us. Who knows, maybe we'll be one of those couples who conceive right when we aren't trying so hard. That'd be a miracle and a half...lol. I'm going to guess for fun that my temp will be in between 97.0-97.2 tomorrow a.m. I always seem to have a dip a few days before O and then a similar dip the day of O. Its neat how our bodies create a unique temp pattern. Its so true when they say "you need a few cycles worth of charting to compare to before you start to see a unique pattern in temps"...Heck, ive been charting for over a year and I still notice new "similarities" in my cycles month to month. 
Anywhooo, I will still be on here most days while NTNP to stay caught up with everything going on with you ladies and to give u all updates when I have some better news, or just to vent. 
Love u all and I wish lots of baby dust to every last one of u ladies waiting for ur sticky bean! FX for us all! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm 7dpo now and today I got a very faint pink line with FMU! Im praying it gets darker in a few day. I couldn't resist!! My left and right ovary pains went away so now its just dull ache and pressure in my lower abdomen and a little backache this morning


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I'm 7dpo now and today I got a very faint pink line with FMU! Im praying it gets darker in a few day. I couldn't resist!! My left and right ovary pains went away so now its just dull ache and pressure in my lower abdomen and a little backache this morning

I got a bfp at 7dpo in the past and now have a healthy 7yr old :). Congrats hun! What kind of test did u use? If it was FRER, the odds are, it was right. Cant wait to see or hear about your line being much darker within the next day or two :). GL! 

PS. Just beware of internet strips...they're notorious for pink evaps BUT if the line gets darker, clearly its more than an evap :). Cant wait for tomorrow or sat, not sure which day ull test again. If ur like me, ull be testing first thing tomo a.m lol. I'm such a POAS-aholic! GL hun! Lots of dust ur way!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, until FF has a couple of charts to compare to, it'll move ur CH's around as well. When u first start charting, ive noticed FF just gives ch's when it notices temps rising for 3 days, even if they aren't higher, and I believe thats what happened with you this last cycle. Again, I think vitex would be great for you to speed up a healthy hormone production. I know u BD just about every day so if something like vitex could help you O, I think ud get a bfp very quickly after. I think not oing is the only thing getting in ur way right now but again, its very common to have annov. cycles after b/c, no matter the type. All b/c adjusts ur hormones in one way or another, just some more than others. I truly don't think it'll be long before you see a clear O shift and a bfp. Fingers are crossed for u!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I'm 7dpo now and today I got a very faint pink line with FMU! Im praying it gets darker in a few day. I couldn't resist!! My left and right ovary pains went away so now its just dull ache and pressure in my lower abdomen and a little backache this morning
> 
> I got a bfp at 7dpo in the past and now have a healthy 7yr old :). Congrats hun! What kind of test did u use? If it was FRER, the odds are, it was right. Cant wait to see or hear about your line being much darker within the next day or two :). GL!
> 
> PS. Just beware of internet strips...they're notorious for pink evaps BUT if the line gets darker, clearly its more than an evap :). Cant wait for tomorrow or sat, not sure which day ull test again. If ur like me, ull be testing first thing tomo a.m lol. I'm such a POAS-aholic! GL hun! Lots of dust ur way!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I used first signal...a Walmart cheapie. I don't want to use anything expensive till close or after my expected period. I have no problem getting pregnant its getting the baby to stick is what's hard for me now....I never had any problem with my sons. I started taking lose dose aspirin to see if that helps. 

I just have one more test and were in the middle of no where so a Walmart is like 30 minutes away....so Sunday will be my hpt trip lol I'm going to try and hold off until Saturday or Sunday hopefully lol. I'm a POAS addict too, my husband hates that lol


----------



## melewen

Oh Mary I am so sorry to hear all of that :( how awful to finally see that side of someone and to be stuck with them. Hoping you'll be able to get your own place soon :(


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry your having problems at home Mary. I hope your dad realizes his wrongdoings soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for your lines to get darker when retesting, Mommysylvia!

Mary, FX and hugs will be forever coming your way until one day you decide you don't need them anymore! Have you heard anything from your Dr yet?


----------



## TTC74

My temp is up today, and I know it's not a fluke because I woke up several hours ago and temped and it was up then, too. I know I can't divine anything from one temp BUT FX that I'm about to go triphasic!


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> My temp is up today, and I know it's not a fluke because I woke up several hours ago and temped and it was up then, too. I know I can't divine anything from one temp BUT FX that I'm about to go triphasic!

Oh, great temp TTC74... I pray that it continues to go up and you finally get your sticky sticky :bfp: When are you planning to test?

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is a nice temp for 8dpo TTC74. I looked at your chart now and even though you said they were low I get this "feeling" that they look stable which might just be a good thing for you!

FX and loads of :dust:


----------



## TTC74

mdscpa said:


> Oh, great temp TTC74... I pray that it continues to go up and you finally get your sticky sticky :bfp: When are you planning to test?

I have a bunch of tests - both strips and FRERs. So, I figure I'll test on Sunday at 10 DPO and then go from there.


----------



## mdscpa

FX TTC74... 10dpo is the earliest day to start testing even though some people get a faint positive starting 8dpo... Lots of :dust: to you hun...


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX for your lines to get darker when retesting, Mommysylvia!
> 
> Mary, FX and hugs will be forever coming your way until one day you decide you don't need them anymore! Have you heard anything from your Dr yet?

Thanks hun :)
And no, I haven't heard from the docs! Idk what's going on! Ud think they'd be quicker to look over the results when suspecting a cyst or something, u know? But hopefully ill hear something shortly. FX its not any bad news!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Oh, great temp TTC74... I pray that it continues to go up and you finally get your sticky sticky :bfp: When are you planning to test?
> 
> I have a bunch of tests - both strips and FRERs. So, I figure I'll test on Sunday at 10 DPO and then go from there.Click to expand...

Good luck! That'd be the best day to start testing, to avoid false negatives. Frer says you can test at 9dpo but it'll only be positive for like 54% of women or something along those lines. Anyway i wish u lots of luck and hope this is the start to a beautiful triphasic BFP chart as well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I'm 7dpo now and today I got a very faint pink line with FMU! Im praying it gets darker in a few day. I couldn't resist!! My left and right ovary pains went away so now its just dull ache and pressure in my lower abdomen and a little backache this morning
> 
> I got a bfp at 7dpo in the past and now have a healthy 7yr old :). Congrats hun! What kind of test did u use? If it was FRER, the odds are, it was right. Cant wait to see or hear about your line being much darker within the next day or two :). GL!
> 
> PS. Just beware of internet strips...they're notorious for pink evaps BUT if the line gets darker, clearly its more than an evap :). Cant wait for tomorrow or sat, not sure which day ull test again. If ur like me, ull be testing first thing tomo a.m lol. I'm such a POAS-aholic! GL hun! Lots of dust ur way!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I used first signal...a Walmart cheapie. I don't want to use anything expensive till close or after my expected period. I have no problem getting pregnant its getting the baby to stick is what's hard for me now....I never had any problem with my sons. I started taking lose dose aspirin to see if that helps.
> 
> I just have one more test and were in the middle of no where so a Walmart is like 30 minutes away....so Sunday will be my hpt trip lol I'm going to try and hold off until Saturday or Sunday hopefully lol. I'm a POAS addict too, my husband hates that lolClick to expand...

lol, It drives my dh crazy too cuz then he looks for lines as well :haha:. 
I hope the aspirin helps lead to your extra sticky bean :). Ive seen it work for many so FX! With the WalMart cheapies, id def hold off until at least 9-10dpo, because if they're the .88 cent tests, they aren't very sensitive. Ive had evaps on those that were pink/purple, whatever color u wana call it lol, but they were always a MUCH thinner line than the control OR off to the side a bit. I read not to count a test with the thicker "test bands " UNLESS the test line is as thick as the control. They dont need to be as dark as each other of course, just as thick. With frer, the thickness doesn't matter tho, as I'm sure you already know. When u take ur test trip on sunday, id grab a pack of frer. That'll give u the best results possible for an early DPO. Cant wait to see the final results! Good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Oh Mary I am so sorry to hear all of that :( how awful to finally see that side of someone and to be stuck with them. Hoping you'll be able to get your own place soon :(

Thank you hun. Its been 4 months since we have had our own home and we originally planned to be out 2 months ago but my mom asked for us to stay and help a little longer because they've been having financial issues but I just cant stay anymore. Ive been doing everything in this house and the ONE time I didn't do ONE errand for my father, he go insane! He's always been emotionally abusive so its an everyday struggle with him always but I was putting up with it for my mom, until the other night, I just need to get out and he happy again. Ill never find peace here and Aidens old enough to understand what's going on now so I don't want him around it. It wont be long! I cannot wait!!! FX we find a place extremely quick!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Sorry your having problems at home Mary. I hope your dad realizes his wrongdoings soon.

Thanks Jess. Idk if he'll ever realize how wrong he treats people. He acts like the nicest person in the world in front of strangers but once he's comfortable around someone, he doesn't stop yelling, ever. There's always something. Dh didn't believe me about him until we moved in here...lol. I feel bad cuz my moms usually his "emotional target" when I'm not here. He's never gotten physical before the other night tho so I truly dont think that's anything we'll have to worry about happening again but I also don't think I can forgive him. My child was right there! Thats NOT ok! I wish i had all u girls to actually go out with and have a fun day. You find out whos truly there for you at times like this. 
Yest was so awkward. We didn't talk AT ALL and were in a house together all day. Its going to be hard until we leave but if he could just not yell at everyone all the time, this would be a very happy home. Its sad he's so miserable, no matter how good his life gets, its never enough for him so he's the type who will never feel satisfied. Thats his loss.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So as I predicted, I got a temp dip today so O's either today or it'll be tomorrow. Idk if we'll BD tonight but thats ok. 2 days before O is good enough for me, esp while NTNP. It would he nice to see a good rise tomorrow tho. It'll either rise or it may even dip a little more if Os tomorrow. We'll see. I did have very good fertile cm last night too so FX!
:dust:


----------



## melewen

So excited for your cycle Mary!


----------



## mommysylvia

> lol, It drives my dh crazy too cuz then he looks for lines as well :haha:.
> I hope the aspirin helps lead to your extra sticky bean :). Ive seen it work for many so FX! With the WalMart cheapies, id def hold off until at least 9-10dpo, because if they're the .88 cent tests, they aren't very sensitive. Ive had evaps on those that were pink/purple, whatever color u wana call it lol, but they were always a MUCH thinner line than the control OR off to the side a bit. I read not to count a test with the thicker "test bands " UNLESS the test line is as thick as the control. They dont need to be as dark as each other of course, just as thick. With frer, the thickness doesn't matter tho, as I'm sure you already know. When u take ur test trip on sunday, id grab a pack of frer. That'll give u the best results possible for an early DPO. Cant wait to see the final results! Good luck hun!

Thank you. Yes it was the .88 ones but the line is as thick as the control so I'm feeling positive its a bfp. My stomach has been swollen/heavy everyday with terrible insomnia and vivid dream. What's confusing me is I keep getting pains on my left and right ovary. I think I ovulated from both, hopefully twins! Lol I highly doubt that but it would be wonderful :)


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX for your lines to get darker when retesting, Mommysylvia!
> 
> Mary, FX and hugs will be forever coming your way until one day you decide you don't need them anymore! Have you heard anything from your Dr yet?

Thank you so much, I'm trying to hold off on testing at least one more day. Baby dust to you on your journey!! &#128155;&#10084;


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> lol, It drives my dh crazy too cuz then he looks for lines as well :haha:.
> I hope the aspirin helps lead to your extra sticky bean :). Ive seen it work for many so FX! With the WalMart cheapies, id def hold off until at least 9-10dpo, because if they're the .88 cent tests, they aren't very sensitive. Ive had evaps on those that were pink/purple, whatever color u wana call it lol, but they were always a MUCH thinner line than the control OR off to the side a bit. I read not to count a test with the thicker "test bands " UNLESS the test line is as thick as the control. They dont need to be as dark as each other of course, just as thick. With frer, the thickness doesn't matter tho, as I'm sure you already know. When u take ur test trip on sunday, id grab a pack of frer. That'll give u the best results possible for an early DPO. Cant wait to see the final results! Good luck hun!
> 
> Thank you. Yes it was the .88 ones but the line is as thick as the control so I'm feeling positive its a bfp. My stomach has been swollen/heavy everyday with terrible insomnia and vivid dream. What's confusing me is I keep getting pains on my left and right ovary. I think I ovulated from both, hopefully twins! Lol I highly doubt that but it would be wonderful :)Click to expand...

Thats funny cuz right when u said it IS as thick as the control I thought..."hmm, maybe twins?!" :) OR maybe u oed a couple of days earlier than expected? So many possibilities! But as long as it ends in BFP, thats amazing! :) If u truly were 7dpo with a bfp on one of those tests, ur levels are def rising fast, either way! FX thats a very good sign for a sticky bean! Knowing what you just told me about the thickness of the test line, I bet u could use ur other .88 cent test tomorrow, before your "test trip" on Sunday, esp since u already got a faint line, after two days have passed, it should be darker in that time frame . FX for u!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm having a really rough day today ladies. I can't seem Rostov crying now that I'm home. Thank god it's a 3 day weekend. I had my nt scan today and baby is measuring spot on 12w3d. Baby wasn't cooperative at all with the scan but the fold was 1.47mm which is really good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thats funny cuz right when u said it IS as thick as the control I thought..."hmm, maybe twins?!" :) OR maybe u oed a couple of days earlier than expected? So many possibilities! But as long as it ends in BFP, thats amazing! :) If u truly were 7dpo with a bfp on one of those tests, ur levels are def rising fast, either way! FX thats a very good sign for a sticky bean! Knowing what you just told me about the thickness of the test line, I bet u could use ur other .88 cent test tomorrow, before your "test trip" on Sunday, esp since u already got a faint line, after two days have passed, it should be darker in that time frame . FX for u!!!!


Thank you so much!! Well Sunday we were suppose to go to the closest walmart to buy a frer and more cheapies but he's working 7 days/ week so now I'm bummed because I have to wait....so the last test I have is going to have to be at least till Sunday WOMP WOMP WOMP :/ I know I hate that it could be anything and I won't know till a soon lol I hate waiting I'm a POAS addict with no close stores around haha


----------



## startd

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Sorry your having problems at home Mary. I hope your dad realizes his wrongdoings soon.
> 
> Thanks Jess. Idk if he'll ever realize how wrong he treats people. He acts like the nicest person in the world in front of strangers but once he's comfortable around someone, he doesn't stop yelling, ever. There's always something. Dh didn't believe me about him until we moved in here...lol. I feel bad cuz my moms usually his "emotional target" when I'm not here. He's never gotten physical before the other night tho so I truly dont think that's anything we'll have to worry about happening again but I also don't think I can forgive him. My child was right there! Thats NOT ok! I wish i had all u girls to actually go out with and have a fun day. You find out whos truly there for you at times like this.
> Yest was so awkward. We didn't talk AT ALL and were in a house together all day. Its going to be hard until we leave but if he could just not yell at everyone all the time, this would be a very happy home. Its sad he's so miserable, no matter how good his life gets, its never enough for him so he's the type who will never feel satisfied. Thats his loss.Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to move. I know it's hard, because you want to protect your mum...but you can't parent your parents, and they need to make their own decisions. Hope you find something soon!


----------



## mommysylvia

@aidensmommy1
Just came from the store I got me 3 FRER so I will POAS tomorrow with a cheapie!! :)


----------



## melewen

Can't wait to see tomorrow!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Temp rise Mary.... Thing you're 1dpo today... And great :sex: timing which is always the case :haha: BTW i'm so sorry to hear about your father.... Hopefully he realizes what he did was wrong.... :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Another droopy temp this morning for me
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/551B9313-04B6-469C-B150-6599A18F346C_zpsr5axcklw.jpg


----------



## TTC74

My temp went back down today. :wacko:


----------



## cutieq

Mary I didn't get to comment on your dad but the ladies covered it. I hope you get things sorted out and soon. 1dpo today? Whoo! 

Lots of temp temptation today. Laura. Yours is still pretty high. Ttc, you're still above your coverline so definitely not out yet.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> :wohoo: Temp rise Mary.... Thing you're 1dpo today... And great :sex: timing which is always the case :haha: BTW i'm so sorry to hear about your father.... Hopefully he realizes what he did was wrong.... :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank u Daphne. He was still talking crap through the WALL while dh, Aiden, and I were in our room watching a movie. Dh and I hid in the room for the past two days just to avoid confrontation. Its sad. We are going to look at a new car today, which will make a huge difference in how quickly we can leave here (our car is outside broken down right now). Its like we got a raft of bad BAD luck, all at once. I'm praying harder then ever that everything just gets better! Nahum and I dont like arguments and especially not around Aiden. It breaks my heart :-\. Its truly my Fathers loss though.

And yes, I'm DEF 1dpo today...ill be very shocked if my chart suggests otherwise in the next couple of days. It was like I read into the future when it came to my chart this cycle while waiting to O, lol. I just had a feeling id get a dip on day 13 and a rise on day 14 for O. My CM & CP def help me with these guess's tho . So 1dpo and 2 more days to go for temping. I MAY end up temping more, idk if I can control myself!! :rofl: Maybe ill just temp on days when I still wake up somewhat close to my usual temp time and just mark it with an open circle. :haha:. Why is it so hard to just PUT THE THERMOMETER DOWN!? Lol. Geesh! What an addictive TTC tool! I just dont want my mind getting wrapped up in my temps right now but I'm sure ill be pretty distracted between the new car and house hunting...This should be a pretty easy TWW when it comes to obsessing. Ill save my obsessing for our first few wks in our new home, if no surprise BFP before then, that is. :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Dani :). I'm glad to be in the TWW. And we actually had better timing BDing then we do when we aren't NTNP! Lol. BDing for fun is much better than on demand! :haha:. Its just hard not to try and time it perfectly sometimes. Hopefully this cycle will teach me to just BD and not think much about O!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thats funny cuz right when u said it IS as thick as the control I thought..."hmm, maybe twins?!" :) OR maybe u oed a couple of days earlier than expected? So many possibilities! But as long as it ends in BFP, thats amazing! :) If u truly were 7dpo with a bfp on one of those tests, ur levels are def rising fast, either way! FX thats a very good sign for a sticky bean! Knowing what you just told me about the thickness of the test line, I bet u could use ur other .88 cent test tomorrow, before your "test trip" on Sunday, esp since u already got a faint line, after two days have passed, it should be darker in that time frame . FX for u!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! Well Sunday we were suppose to go to the closest walmart to buy a frer and more cheapies but he's working 7 days/ week so now I'm bummed because I have to wait....so the last test I have is going to have to be at least till Sunday WOMP WOMP WOMP :/ I know I hate that it could be anything and I won't know till a soon lol I hate waiting I'm a POAS addict with no close stores around hahaClick to expand...

LOL! U sound like me! If I'm out of tests, my mind goes nuts til I can get one! :haha:. Ive actually been doing much better the last few cycles though. I think ive been through a few too many tests over this journey so far! Now I buy the internet cheapies, 20 for $2 and use those and ONE frer per cycle. I was going through ALOT of frers, TOO many! I'm so happy I stopped that! Lol. Good luck hun! One more day! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> @aidensmommy1
> Just came from the store I got me 3 FRER so I will POAS tomorrow with a cheapie!! :)

ooo I just saw this one! Cant wait!!! :) FX FX FX!! Hope to see a bFp!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I'm having a really rough day today ladies. I can't seem Rostov crying now that I'm home. Thank god it's a 3 day weekend. I had my nt scan today and baby is measuring spot on 12w3d. Baby wasn't cooperative at all with the scan but the fold was 1.47mm which is really good.

I'm sorry you had a rough day, pregnancy most definitely makes a woman emotional! I was very sensitive when I was pregnant with Aiden. I hope your feeling better soon hun. Ill have to look at ur journal to see if there's something I missed. Lots hugs your way, Jess! :hugs: 
And I LOVE ur u/s pic! Thats great the baby is measuring perfectly! :) I'm so happy for you!!! At one of my earlier scans, it was like Aiden was trying to hide...I feel he was just extra snug where he was at the time. Cant wait to see your next u/s pics! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> @aidensmommy1
> Just came from the store I got me 3 FRER so I will POAS tomorrow with a cheapie!! :)
> 
> ooo I just saw this one! Cant wait!!! :) FX FX FX!! Hope to see a bFp!Click to expand...

BFN on a generic cheapie FRER. I noticed after I opened the box that its a small rate positive 4 days before period. I'm like 6-8 days from period lol so that got me down but it gave me hope because I still have some time I'm barely 9dpo :)


----------



## startd

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> @aidensmommy1
> Just came from the store I got me 3 FRER so I will POAS tomorrow with a cheapie!! :)
> 
> ooo I just saw this one! Cant wait!!! :) FX FX FX!! Hope to see a bFp! Click to expand...
> 
> BFN on a generic cheapie FRER. I noticed after I opened the box that its a small rate positive 4 days before period. I'm like 6-8 days from period lol so that got me down but it gave me hope because I still have some time I'm barely 9dpo :)Click to expand...

It's still early - good luck!


----------



## mommysylvia

> It's still early - good luck!

Thank you! I got a faint positive at 7dpo so I was so ready to POAS again but this time I'll wait till maybe 4-5 before my period


----------



## mommysylvia

UPDATE: I'm 9dpo, I was having pains in my lower stomache and on both sides of my hips so I figured I had to pee really bad. I went to the RR and I seen my IB!!! It was one spot of dark brown!!! I'm so excited, I feel the baby aspirin is really going to work :) I will try to hold off till Tues if I can to test again!

So I'm guessing the faint bfp I thought I had at 7dpo was really just an evap lol


----------



## mdscpa

It's still early mommysylvia... Plenty of time to wait..... And YAY for IB, FX it defo is..... Was it the very first time it happened to you? Can't wait for your next POAS.... :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Temp is still droopy :-(

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/3C71DEAD-095E-4124-B736-176DBDD8CBEF_zpsvppsdqbg.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

What dpo are you in now Laurac? And what's your average LP? FX your temps go triphasic in the next few days and you get your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

7dpo and have a 10 day LP

I'm hoping it pops back up but I'm doubtful


----------



## mdscpa

laurac1988 said:


> 7dpo and have a 10 day LP
> 
> I'm hoping it pops back up but I'm doubtful

Have you taken anything to at least make your LP a little longer? I just checked your FF and you recorded spotting today, FX it's implantation and we'll see a rise in temp tomorrow... I'm crossing everything for you hun... You deserve that :bfp: like anyone else in TTC world.


----------



## laurac1988

I have tried agnus castus and b complex, both of which just made my cycle wacky. 
The spotting was two days ago


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, so sorry I thought it was today's.. Then your spotting could defo be IB since it happened like mid-LP. FX. It happened to me when i took fertilaid the first times. It made my cycle longer and i even had like 2 weeks spotting before my period. That happened for 2 cycles. Then i stopped and took clomid/progesterone also made them longer for 2 months (due to progesterone i supposed). When i stopped, cycle went back to normal. The following cycle DH ask me to take the remaining fertilaid and took the risk knowing the it might lengthen my cycle again and give me days of spotting, but it never did and that's when i got my :bfp:.... I read that these products adjust/regulate your cycle and it will take 3-6 months before you see the effect maybe it really did the trick when i resumed taking them.... 

I hope what your taking is just regulating your body and you'll soon have a :bfp:.

oh BTW, those two you are taking are found in fertilaid as well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, I do not know my body as well as I thought and yest must have been a fluke or something. My temp was 97.02 this a.m so I'm pretty certain THIS will be O, plus my bbs r starting to hurt and that's always a sign of O. FX I actually O today! 
Good luck ladies!


----------



## mdscpa

Still you got the BD right on target.... But i'll get some BD tonight and the next day if possible... :happydance: FX

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies... 

I think Im around 5 weeks pregnant and I have had period like pains on and off for over a week now (Just after I found Out that Im pregnant) And today I woke up and when I went to the loo I had brown discharge when I wipe.. sorry tmi :blush: I still have the same period like pains on an off. Im worried that im losing the baby, there is none in my underwear so far its just when I wipe, Im worried because I still have it a few hours later :cry:

Please help me I did ring the midwife unit :cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Still you got the BD right on target.... But i'll get some BD tonight and the next day if possible... :happydance: FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm happy with the bding so far :). This cycle we're just bding when we both feel like it. I def have good timing without really trying! Lol . I was just hoping O had already passed so IF I want to put down the thermometer for a few days, I can and have O confirmed. 
I'm thinking yest was a fluke from veryyy high stress and then last night my father apologized to us (guess all of our prayers & wishes about the situation worked!) so ive been feeling ALOT less stressed out since yest late afternoon and now O can come without my body trying to resist. FX for a good rise tomorrow and the days to follow! :) Maybe next cycle we'll go back to ATTC but I'm kinda liking this not worrying about BDing thing right now. lol. It really takes a ton of stress out of TTC. 
Anyway, fingers crossed for a TRUE o rise tomorrow!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I think Im around 5 weeks pregnant and I have had period like pains on and off for over a week now (Just after I found Out that Im pregnant) And today I woke up and when I went to the loo I had brown discharge when I wipe.. sorry tmi :blush: I still have the same period like pains on an off. Im worried that im losing the baby, there is none in my underwear so far its just when I wipe, Im worried because I still have it a few hours later :cry:
> 
> Please help me I did ring the midwife unit :cry:

I know Kenna (wishing) had early pregnancy spotting, just as ur describing, along with cramping and all was ok. Sometimes its just old blood coming out from implantation happening wks, or even months earlier. I personally know women who had a full "period" all 9 months of pregnancy, on the dot! But everything was A-okay. Pregnancy bleeding isn't uncommon. I'm hoping your just experiencing something like Kenna did. Hers would be extremely light at times and other times itd be heavier spotting. I wouldn't freak urself out unless u see Red blood. Id wait to see what ur MW has to say and TRY and relax until then. I know that's super hard to do when ur worried about something like this but relaxing can only help ur lil bean! To me, it sounds like normal early pregnancy spotting, at the moment. Keep us posted hun and I'll be praying in the mean-time that pregnancy spotting is alls this is! Lots of sticky dust ur way!


----------



## melewen

Sarah I don't know a ton about it but I've heard that brown is ok, as long as you're not like BLEEDING and it's not red you should be fine!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, all of us on (or most) the birthing thread complained about having af or similiar type pains during the early stages of our pregnancies.

Wishing had spotting all through until 7 weeks and she is now 2nd tri and doing good. It is not that uncommon to have early spotting as long as your pain does not turn into severe cramps and no red blood.

As Mary said, still see what your mw says and try to remain calm and positive in the mean time. Easier said than done I know but stress is not healthy for you or your bean.

I trust you'll be just fine :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, i'm sure you are fine. I too have period cramps for the first few weeks but no spotting.. Kenna (wishing) had it and everything is fine... Brown spotting is old blood and could be due to implantation and has just found it's way out....... Still I'm so sorry for the scare. :hugs: You are fine...


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> It's still early mommysylvia... Plenty of time to wait..... And YAY for IB, FX it defo is..... Was it the very first time it happened to you? Can't wait for your next POAS.... :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yes it was the first time that I can recall lol I never bleed until my actual period and I'm far from that. I spotted a little light brown when I woke up and a backache so it sounds like IB. I always see people describe it and now its me! Thank you!! I can't wait to POAS! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah, I;m going to chime in too. I remember at about 6 weeks or so telling the ladies that I too was experiencing period like cramps. I asked the doctor about it and he said it was just things trying to shift into place.


----------



## Jrepp

OMG you guys! I am crying because I am so relieved. The doctor prescribed phenegran suppositories because I keep throwing the pill up, but with insurance it came to just over $650 (definitely can't afford that). I checked around and found an online code to give the pharmacist and it brought the price down to $25 for 30. I am so freaking relieved right now!


----------



## mdscpa

.


----------



## cutieq

That's awesome Jess. I LOVE LOVE discounts!!


----------



## melewen

That's great news jess!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Has anyone had a lot of dull back pain during/after IB?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I *think* I had implantation cramps late evening of 6dpo and they felt like serious af cramps to me. 
I really didn't check my back so I cannot recall if that could have been sore at the time. 

I normally in general have lower back pain sometimes so I never used it as a tww symptom.

FX I cannot wait for you to test in few days :dust:


----------



## melewen

I had strong AF symptoms on my implantation day, like cramps and ovary ache and all of that, might have had some backache. I definitely had it two days before.. So random. Do you usually get backache before AF?


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi guys.. I've been taking a semi-break from the boards during AF. I hope everyone is doing well! I'm gonna try to read back through the thread and catch up!


----------



## mommysylvia

I don't ever get back pain unless I'm pregnant, I never get any symptoms before AF I guess I'm only of the lucky ones lol. I just got some more cheapies I'll take them all the days until my suspected AF then if I miss it I'll tale FRER to be sure :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Michelle!!
I hope this is it for you

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Another decline this morning. Af due on Wednesday. Going to go right ahead and assume we're out
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/8680E6EB-8A61-4E06-8047-58F40E395F43_zpseeeudcnw.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Mary - glad your temp shifted today... I hope it stays up and FF confirms O passed already....

TTC74 - I see your temp rose back up today as well.... FX it's not a fluke and :bfp: is just around the corner.

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm really really sorry about the declining temp Laura... :hugs: Let's just try to relax which i know is really hard and see what this cycle brings you... You're not yet out til the mean ugly :witch: shows..

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Just relax is really bad advice.
I have a Dr appt next week. If she fobs we off I'm not doing this any more


----------



## mdscpa

You are right... How can anyone relax when we want something so bad... I still hope you get a :bfp: this cycle, a surprise one, like the other ladies here who thought they're already out in the game... :hugs: Oh, and goodluck with your appointment....


----------



## TTC74

BFN on a FRER at 11 DPO which I know would probably be positive if I were preggers at 11 DPO but I had a significant temp increase last night. So, now I'm going UGH! What's happening?! :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74, not all ladies get early + hpt, even FF agrees that the average early test is at 13.6 dpo at that point you'll get an accurate result. Others get later though... FX for a :bfp: this cycle...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX TTC74!!!!
I hope it is just a bit 'soon' and that your BFP is just a pee on a stick away

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Just relax is really bad advice.
> I have a Dr appt next week. If she fobs we off I'm not doing this any more

My mother always says that to me and it gets me soo angry! My mother was extremely fertile when conceiving my siblings and I so she doesn't understand what battling infertility is like. I didn't know id be dealing with ANYTHING this emotional while TTC. I'm sry :-\. Ur decline doesn't look like its by much tho so I'm crossing my fingers that u get a nice surprise! Melewens temps were very low her BFP cycle. I guess estrogen is higher in BFP cycles and can be the cause of lower temps sometimes. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> BFN on a FRER at 11 DPO which I know would probably be positive if I were preggers at 11 DPO but I had a significant temp increase last night. So, now I'm going UGH! What's happening?! :wacko:

Sometimes it takes until 13dpo with frer. I've seen many women get bfns until 13dpo with them, it all depends on ur personal HCG levels and when implantation occurred. I hope the rise means something good! I will say, sometimes I get a rise right before AF comes and I read it had something to do with the estrogen starting to take back over but mine was literally the day before AF was due...fx ur rise stays up for a bfp! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Sarah, I;m going to chime in too. I remember at about 6 weeks or so telling the ladies that I too was experiencing period like cramps. I asked the doctor about it and he said it was just things trying to shift into place.

100% right! I literally felt like my ribs were going to pop out of me at one point when my body was "stretching" itself out for Aiden. Pregnancy can be painful at times! Lol. 
I'm so glad to hear about ur discount, Jess! Thats awesome!! I looove a good deal! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, I'm just popping in to leave you some :hugs: and :dust:
Even though I'm not commenting on every post I just want you to know that I do still think of you and the ladies on here!


----------



## SarahLou372

Update ladies..

I managed to see my midwife again this morning and she also said not to worry unless the blood is red or heavy and pain that I cant stand. She thinks that its also implantation. And that sometimes with pcos you can have scar tissue and sometimes can make the pain feel worse. 


But on a good note while I was there she rung the early Pregnancy unit and booked me in for an internal scan this Wednesday!!! Just to make sure the baby is growing in my womb and not my tubes.. as I did take clomid its a risk according to the leaflet that came with it, but she said its not that common and if it was that my pain would be gradually getting worse. And today not had much pain so far! :)

Anyone else had Vaginal scan in early pregnancy? They say it will be a better picture so early on :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you are feeling better and yippee for that early scan!!! :dance:

Vaginal u/s might be uncomfortable if you haven't had one before but yes you are right the picture you get on them is awesome! I cannot wait for your appointment!

Just google a bit about what you can expect to see at this stage of your pregnancy so that you are not disappointed or anything and remember it is still early so the heart beat might not be picked up yet. It only starts to form round about now so don't worry if they don't see it yet :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Update ladies..
> 
> I managed to see my midwife again this morning and she also said not to worry unless the blood is red or heavy and pain that I cant stand. She thinks that its also implantation. And that sometimes with pcos you can have scar tissue and sometimes can make the pain feel worse.
> 
> 
> But on a good note while I was there she rung the early Pregnancy unit and booked me in for an internal scan this Wednesday!!! Just to make sure the baby is growing in my womb and not my tubes.. as I did take clomid its a risk according to the leaflet that came with it, but she said its not that common and if it was that my pain would be gradually getting worse. And today not had much pain so far! :)
> 
> Anyone else had Vaginal scan in early pregnancy? They say it will be a better picture so early on :shrug:

Glad for the updates.... I did developed cysts during my 2nd round of clomid never went back after that cycle and i was in pain during my next :bfn: cycle which i also felt during my :bfp: one but worst, i have been worried sick that it might have been my cysts acting up but it's not. Maybe it's just the growing uterus.. 

:wohoo: for the scan... FX all is well... I had my transvaginal at 5w2d and here's what they gave me. The machine is not that good though.. I know other ladies who got better scans...


Spoiler


----------



## melewen

Sarah so excited for you! I'm going in for more betas today and they're schedking me for a scan when I hit about 2500, which, if everything is going just right, should be today. So hopefully I'll get a scan just a couple days after you. Bumpie scan party!! Lol. So glad your midwife reassured you too. Knew it wasn't anytbing to worry about!

And yes my temps were pretty low! Not out-of-the-ordinary high at least and on the day I got my BFP I got a huge dip which is why I tested, figured I would mentally prep myself for next cycle. I'd had an implantation dip only two days before. Today my temp was only even 97.94 after Id gotten up and gone to the bathroom and whatnot


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Update ladies..
> 
> I managed to see my midwife again this morning and she also said not to worry unless the blood is red or heavy and pain that I cant stand. She thinks that its also implantation. And that sometimes with pcos you can have scar tissue and sometimes can make the pain feel worse.
> 
> 
> But on a good note while I was there she rung the early Pregnancy unit and booked me in for an internal scan this Wednesday!!! Just to make sure the baby is growing in my womb and not my tubes.. as I did take clomid its a risk according to the leaflet that came with it, but she said its not that common and if it was that my pain would be gradually getting worse. And today not had much pain so far! :)
> 
> Anyone else had Vaginal scan in early pregnancy? They say it will be a better picture so early on :shrug:

I knew it! :)

And yes, they always give vaginal scans early on. They cant see anything other wise, this early on. The vaginal scan equipment looks intimidating because its so big! But only a small part of it actually goes in. Lol. Not sure if u ever had one in general. But anyway, I had one with Aiden at 5wks and I could see my little peanut. He looked JUST like a peanut! Lol :) I'm very excited to see pics!


----------



## SarahLou372

Aww thanks ladies :flower:

Hopefully everything is in the right place then I will feel loads better and a bit more relaxed! Hopefully I will get to take a picture home, if not I will still update you ladies :) I want to get excited and feel I cant wait to see him/her but im a little nervous too 

I have another scan for the 30th January too so I be around 7 weeks should definitely get a picture then surely :shrug:

The cramps im getting are strong but only a few seconds then go to mild and then go away!


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay ladies today I'm 11dpo and my IB was 36hrs ago...I've been searching and I've seen a lot of women got lucky within those hrs and got a BFP. I want to use a FRER right now I'm impatient lol wish me luck!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hopefully it works for you too mommysylvia.... If not, wait at least 3-5 days from suspected IB before hcg registers in hpt.... Goddluck...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Hopefully it works for you too mommysylvia.... If not, wait at least 3-5 days from suspected IB before hcg registers in hpt.... Goddluck...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:


Yup BFN :( I hate waiting! Lol okay that's it, I will wait two more days it should be 4 days after IB


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully it works for you too mommysylvia.... If not, wait at least 3-5 days from suspected IB before hcg registers in hpt.... Goddluck...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Yup BFN :( I hate waiting! Lol okay that's it, I will wait two more days it should be 4 days after IBClick to expand...

Some women get BFPs the day of IB, the day after, or as Daphne said, 5 days or so after. Did u use frer? And what dpo are you?

EDIT-I see your 11dpo. FX for IB! Ive only had this happen once with no BFP but the timing of when it was and such is actually very food timing. I bet 12dpo would be ur BFP day :). Idk if ull test tomorrow or not but GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## TTC74

mommysylvia said:


> Yup BFN :( I hate waiting! Lol okay that's it, I will wait two more days it should be 4 days after IB

I feel your frustration. BFN for me this morning, too. FX for both of us!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I cant wait for my next two days of temps so I have my ch's and can feel 100% sure I oed before I slack on my temping for the TWW. Fx for a sticky BFP for many of us! :) :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Fx for crosshairs Mary! 

Ladies I had what I think to be implantation in 7dpo and it took me about 5 days to get a good line.


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Some women get BFPs the day of IB, the day after, or as Daphne said, 5 days or so after. Did u use frer? And what dpo are you?
> 
> EDIT-I see your 11dpo. FX for IB! Ive only had this happen once with no BFP but the timing of when it was and such is actually very food timing. I bet 12dpo would be ur BFP day :). Idk if ull test tomorrow or not but GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes FRER, I only have one left so I won't use that till later. I definately won't be testing for two more day...I really don't want to be dissapointed again...maybe when I finally test it will be a good BFP not very faint BFP :)
> Good luck for you too!! Thank you!Click to expand...


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Yup BFN :( I hate waiting! Lol okay that's it, I will wait two more days it should be 4 days after IB
> 
> I feel your frustration. BFN for me this morning, too. FX for both of us!Click to expand...

Yes good luck to you!! :) I really hope all of us ladies get our BFP's this month :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am so bloated and crampy today. More so than usual and def way earlier then when I usually feel anything like this. FX it means high progesterone levels from a fertilized eggy :) FX FX FX!

Lots of dust to the ladies waiting to test and to everyone else waiting to O or just entering the TWW, like myself . GL everyone!!!
:dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Gl to you ladies about to test!!

The other night I dreamed that I asked my aunt to bring me some hpts and so she brought me five and they were ninja turtle brand hpts, and all were bfps and then I peed on a digi and it said pregnant, but wouldn't stay lit up!! I woke up like that was weird!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Gl to you ladies about to test!!
> 
> The other night I dreamed that I asked my aunt to bring me some hpts and so she brought me five and they were ninja turtle brand hpts, and all were bfps and then I peed on a digi and it said pregnant, but wouldn't stay lit up!! I woke up like that was weird!!

This just made me LOL. Isn't it funny the things we dream..? Ninja turtle hpts! Haha! Thats funny. Maybe its a sign of a soon to come BFP and maybe the ninja turtles was a sign that it'll be a boy  FX for u! I see alot of women conceive right before adoption/while in the adoption process. Maybe it has to do with less stress over actual TTC itself, u know? Clearly I don't really know the answer to that one but my fingers are crossed u get a surprise! Lots of dust ur way! FX ur dream literally comes true! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Same here @aidensmommy1 I'm bloated and crampy today. That's pretty much it lol today I believe was the last day of my IB just barely a smidge of light brown


----------



## melewen

You know what's crazy? The day I had my implantation dip I had a major BFP dream. It was like my first real symtpom! Crazy huh? I had had one before but that's it. And in the dream I kept being like no I can't be, and in the dream I would wake up from the dream and--still dreaming--take another test because I was so sure the dream wasn't real. And I'd get a BFP. Isn't that weird?! I haven't had one since! So maybe it's a sign!


----------



## TTC74

I had a dream this month about conception, too. I dreamed I had IB, got all excited, tested, and got my BFP. A sign? I hope so!


----------



## Jrepp

TTC74 said:


> BFN on a FRER at 11 DPO which I know would probably be positive if I were preggers at 11 DPO but I had a significant temp increase last night. So, now I'm going UGH! What's happening?! :wacko:

I can tell you, I tested at 9, 10 and 11 dpo and got bfns at 13dpo was a blazing positive



SarahLou372 said:


> Update ladies..
> 
> I managed to see my midwife again this morning and she also said not to worry unless the blood is red or heavy and pain that I cant stand. She thinks that its also implantation. And that sometimes with pcos you can have scar tissue and sometimes can make the pain feel worse.
> 
> 
> But on a good note while I was there she rung the early Pregnancy unit and booked me in for an internal scan this Wednesday!!! Just to make sure the baby is growing in my womb and not my tubes.. as I did take clomid its a risk according to the leaflet that came with it, but she said its not that common and if it was that my pain would be gradually getting worse. And today not had much pain so far! :)
> 
> Anyone else had Vaginal scan in early pregnancy? They say it will be a better picture so early on :shrug:

At 5 weeks you'll see just the little gestational sac, at the end of 5 weeks to 6 weeks you should be able to see the yolk sac and possibly the fetal pole. I had scans at 5, 6, 8 and 10 weeks.



froggyfrog said:


> Gl to you ladies about to test!!
> 
> The other night I dreamed that I asked my aunt to bring me some hpts and so she brought me five and they were ninja turtle brand hpts, and all were bfps and then I peed on a digi and it said pregnant, but wouldn't stay lit up!! I woke up like that was weird!!

What a strange dream. Hope it means something!! I have yet to have a pregnancy dream with this wee one


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for the BFN ladies :hugs: Still keeping my fx that you get those BFP in the next few days.

FX for all of you like Mary who is starting out the tww or waiting to O or test / re-test

Tons of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:



froggyfrog said:


> Gl to you ladies about to test!!
> 
> The other night I dreamed that I asked my aunt to bring me some hpts and so she brought me five and they were ninja turtle brand hpts, and all were bfps and then I peed on a digi and it said pregnant, but wouldn't stay lit up!! I woke up like that was weird!!

I love this!! So funny :D

I firmly believe we conceived day before o because after we BD I had the absolute weirdest sensation in my uterus area! It was unlike anything I felt before. It was like tingles or tickles (not orgasm related). I felt like happy crying and then fell asleep. I dreamt of breastfeeding a baby boy just after birth and yip 10 days later I got my BFP.

Keeping my FX that like many other ladies said about their dreams this is your BFP premonition :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Think I'm developing line eye. Took a test strip pregnancy test. I could swear I saw a shadow like line in the test strip area but it was so very faint that I'm not at all sure it wasn't my imagination.


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Think I'm developing line eye. Took a test strip pregnancy test. I could swear I saw a shadow like line in the test strip area but it was so very faint that I'm not at all sure it wasn't my imagination.

Hope it is real and not just your imagination hun.... FX.... Did you take your temp today?

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74, FX for you.
Do you maybe have a pic to share? Would love to see if my eye shows me something :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Sure. It really is such a light shadow that it doesn't photograph well. Also, I got a BFN on a FRER this morning. Temp is still good, though.so, I guess I'm not out yet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Sure. It really is such a light shadow that it doesn't photograph well. Also, I got a BFN on a FRER this morning. Temp is still good, though.so, I guess I'm not out yet.

I can defo see a shadow... I made the image darker and it became clearer...


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, welcome to TWW... I believe you're 2dpo today.... :wohoo:


----------



## TTC74

mdscpa said:


> I made the image darker and it became clearer...

Thank you! Thank you! I'm so hopeful now (especially with the good high temps). FX!


----------



## TTC74

I just looked at the FRER again. I think it's a BFP!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX TTC74, I'm seeing those lines!!! Ooooh I cannot wait for them to get darker!!
:dance: :dust: :dance: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> I just looked at the FRER again. I think it's a BFP!

Yes i do see two lines... :yipee: Can you take a pic without the lights flashing in the pic? I mean take it from the top view if you can... 

Here's the tweaked photo... There's defo a line... But the light is distracting :D


----------



## mdscpa

About your temp TTC74, i too got a rise at 11dpo (my triphasic date) then did the same as yours at 12dpo very very small dip, same at 13 dpo and small rise at 14dpo, my :bfp: date. Just never POAS until 14dpo so i cant give any info about early lines... Your temp is amazing + getting those lines, i think you are just hours away for a very nice line... :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Here is one from the other side.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mdscpa

no need to tweak this one... Happy to congratulate you now... :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Hopefully tomorrow they will be darker and my state of shock and disbelief will be lifted. I'm just so afraid to believe it! :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG TTC74 that seems to be BFP to me!!!!!! :dance: :headspin: 
I don't know how to contain myself right now! I get so invested in you ladies that it feels like a victory to me to when you get a BFP!

Congrats Hun!! I cannot wait for it to get darker!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, welcome to TWW... I believe you're 2dpo today.... :wohoo:

I sure am! :) And thank u. Cant wait to see those ch's tomorrow. There's no a single doubt in my mind that I DEF have oed. I have sore bbs and all :). FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Mary, now we can spot symptoms :dance:

FX for your miracle BFP before HSG :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Sure. It really is such a light shadow that it doesn't photograph well. Also, I got a BFN on a FRER this morning. Temp is still good, though.so, I guess I'm not out yet.

FX this line gets much darker! I do see it, I just dont trust these tests until they show progression because of the evaps they always seem to leave. (ive had some white evaps, some grey, and some pink on these tests) But in the pic Daphne posted for u, I can def see the line much better and it looks pinker to me! FX FX FX!


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX this line gets much darker! I do see it, I just dont trust these tests until they show progression because of the evaps they always seem to leave. (ive had some white evaps, some grey, and some pink on these tests) But in the pic Daphne posted for u, I can def see the line much better and it looks pinker to me! FX FX FX!

I understand. I'm trying to remain cautiously optimistic, but I can't help thinking, "what are the chances of two very faint positives on two different types of test??"


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay Mary, now we can spot symptoms :dance:
> 
> FX for your miracle BFP before HSG :hugs:

I will wee my pants, while jumping for joy, if I see a BFP this cycle :) FX FX FX FX!!!! 

We go pick up our new car today  I'm super excited to have a SAFE vehicle again. Sharing a car with my mother ans trying to get dh to work has been extremely hard and stressful. Hopefully this tww will be stress free and hopefully my new car distracts me enough :). Aidens birthday is on Feb 5th...id LOVE to be able to tell him there's a baby in mommys belly for his bday. We'd all be overly excited. FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am so happy about the new car!!! Congrats! The start of many good things to come your way. 
Now you guys can look at moving back to your own place as well? :hugs:

I cannot wait to see your tww unfold and I'll pee my pants with you!! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> FX this line gets much darker! I do see it, I just dont trust these tests until they show progression because of the evaps they always seem to leave. (ive had some white evaps, some grey, and some pink on these tests) But in the pic Daphne posted for u, I can def see the line much better and it looks pinker to me! FX FX FX!
> 
> I understand. I'm trying to remain cautiously optimistic, but I can't help thinking, "what are the chances of two very faint positives on two different types of test??"Click to expand...

And ur temps high! I think it's looking good, just wanted to "warn" you about evaps but I really think that line looks more real then any evap ive had on those. Kennas had one MEAN evap on those but like u said, u have two tests like that. 
Last cycle this happened to me with frer and unless I had another chemical, it had to of been evap. I was shocked. 
I truly think this is ur BFP tho, I really Do. Its def looking good! I'm just Mrs. Cautious over here...lol. Crossing my fingers and toes for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I am so happy about the new car!!! Congrats! The start of many good things to come your way.
> Now you guys can look at moving back to your own place as well? :hugs:
> 
> I cannot wait to see your tww unfold and I'll pee my pants with you!! :dance:

haha! :rofl:

And yes, we will def be moving very soon now! My father apologized and such and all is good here again, ffor now, but we want to be on our own again anyhow. We originally planned to come stay here for 1-2 months and that has turned into 4 months. I'm hoping we're out of here by the end of February at the latest. FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Lot's of good news today Mary.... 2dpo, new car, and father apologizing.... Next will be :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

That all sounds great Mary. Welcome to the TWW!!

Early congrats TTC!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Lot's of good news today Mary.... 2dpo, new car, and father apologizing.... Next will be :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

I sure hope so! :) :) Its funny cuz DH said the same thing last night. He said, "We just got a new car, everyone is getting along now, we'll be in our own home soon...everything is looking up for us! Maybe our positive hpt will be next!" lol :) I hope ur both right about that BFP! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Dani! :). I was planning to not temp this TWW but idk if I can stop! Lol. I want to know what my BFP chart looks like and I always worry that the one month I stop temping in the tww, ill get my bfp and wish that I had been temping, just out of curiosity. :haha:. I may just temp every other day or something. Who knew temping could be addicting?! I sure didn't BEFORE I started! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

And i did after you taught me to temp... Oh, BTW this Thursday will be the last day i will temp and will send you the chart i made (since FF has it's limit) to include CD1 to 19 week temps :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have the best BD timing possible this cycle so if my tubes open, hopefully the sperm and egg were able to meet with no problems . This was the first cycle we bd'ed 4 days in a row since my HSG cycle, I believe. I know we've been doing the every other day thing for a while now. 
This may sound weird but I swear on O day, It felt like I could feel the sperm swimming in my belly (uterus). Dh laughed at me but it was about an hr after we bd'ed 2 nights ago and it almost felt like it does when my stomach is empty but not quite the same...Idk if thats even possible to feel the swimmers but I SWEAR I did! Lol. Now lets just hope those little guys were able to make it through my tube :) FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy about the new car!!! Congrats! The start of many good things to come your way.
> Now you guys can look at moving back to your own place as well? :hugs:
> 
> I cannot wait to see your tww unfold and I'll pee my pants with you!! :dance:
> 
> haha! :rofl:
> 
> And yes, we will def be moving very soon now! My father apologized and such and all is good here again, ffor now, but we want to be on our own again anyhow. We originally planned to come stay here for 1-2 months and that has turned into 4 months. I'm hoping we're out of here by the end of February at the latest. FX!Click to expand...

Yay! So excited for you! And the fun of the TWW. :)


And congrats TTC! That looks like a BFP to me! I hope it is!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> And i did after you taught me to temp... Oh, BTW this Thursday will be the last day i will temp and will send you the chart i made (since FF has it's limit) to include CD1 to 19 week temps :haha:

Thank u very much! I would def love to have ur chart handy for when my curiosity gets the best of me :haha:. I'm pretty sure ill put the thermometer down once I hit 21dpo after my BFP comes but u never know! I may not be able to stop! LoL! But I know ill have to because I would be someone to get a bunch of crazy dips, I just know it! Looking at ur LONGGG chart can feed my addiction :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Mary I hope that it continues to go well for your guys! I said it many times before but you deserve a break after all the support you have lent to ladies ttc :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah Mary I hope that it continues to go well for your guys! I said it many times before but you deserve a break after all the support you have lent to ladies ttc :hugs:

I second Pamela... And by break means, :bfp: break.... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Pamela, it means alot! :). I am always more than happy to help lead you ladies to ur BFP's as quickly as possible! Nobody should have to wait so long for something they want sooo badly. As u said, its like a victory for me when someone on here announces their BFP. I have a feeling that our BFP streak isn't nearly over and we will be seeing many BFPS to come, veryyyy soon! :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

We've got :bfp:s every month from September up to this month. And i have a feeling all the ladies here will get them very soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Mary I hope that it continues to go well for your guys! I said it many times before but you deserve a break after all the support you have lent to ladies ttc :hugs:
> 
> I second Pamela... And by break means, :bfp: break.... :dance:Click to expand...

You ladies are putting the biggest smiles on my face this a.m! :) Its so nice to know I have sooo many supporters! It'll be a field day when my BFP finally comes! I'm sure we'll all be dancing with joy that day! :haha:. I always do a "baby dance" (a real dance...lol) after I hear of a BFP on here. 
You two are really making me feel even more hopeful for the future! What amazing cheerleaders you are! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Mary I hope that it continues to go well for your guys! I said it many times before but you deserve a break after all the support you have lent to ladies ttc :hugs:
> 
> I second Pamela... And by break means, :bfp: break.... :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> You ladies are putting the biggest smiles on my face this a.m! :) Its so nice to know I have sooo many supporters! It'll be a field day when my BFP finally comes! I'm sure we'll all be dancing with joy that day! :haha:. I always do a "baby dance" (a real dance...lol) after I hear of a BFP on here.
> You two are really making me feel even more hopeful for the future! What amazing cheerleaders you are! LolClick to expand...


Well, you've been a very very good cheerleader for us so we need to do the same.... Feels good helping each other even though we haven't seen each other in person... :friends::hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

At the risk of getting slapped :rofl:

Mary, this is me, Daphne and Kenna all cheering for you 

https://i.imgur.com/MtSY3v6.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Laughing_zpswzubhfiw.gif


----------



## TTC74

I love this board. You are all so supportive. :flower:

I called my OB's nurse this morning to find out when the earliest I can get in for a beta test would be. I'm waiting to hear back from her. I know it's a little wacky given that I've only got very faint positives, but I figure two false positives are so exceedingly unlikely, and I just MUST know!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Blood Test will show you a definite answer.... FX for a sticky :bfp: hun.... Can't wait to hear back from you too.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure they can get you started on those tests now already. I went for my 1st BETA at 11dpo (3w5d) and results came back pregnant so I'm sure you can get one now as well :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> At the risk of getting slapped :rofl:
> 
> Mary, this is me, Daphne and Kenna all cheering for you
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/MtSY3v6.jpg

hahahaha! Love it!!!! :rofl:

If it were anyone other than u girls, like all the women accidentally getting pregnant around me, I may have felt like slapping someone LOL but I LOVE it coming from you! :) That REALLYYY put a smile on my face. I laughed out loud, very loud :haha:. Thank u for that


----------



## TTC74

Well, they're going to send the paperwork to the lab for the beta test, but they want me to wait until Thursday when I (hopefully) miss my period to go get the test. So, wait it is. :dohh:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I love this board. You are all so supportive. :flower:
> 
> I called my OB's nurse this morning to find out when the earliest I can get in for a beta test would be. I'm waiting to hear back from her. I know it's a little wacky given that I've only got very faint positives, but I figure two false positives are so exceedingly unlikely, and I just MUST know!!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!! Cant wait to hear how high ur levels are at!!! :) :)
:dust:

And you def joined an amazing thread. I really couldn't have asked for a better support group. I tell Kenna all the time, I get more support from all of you then I get from ANYONE that I know IRL. Nobody understands what we're going through better than each other. Plus I love that we all got to know each other beyond TTC as well as knowing cycle patterns and such. Its a very open board and I love that :). Definitely a ton of support here! It touches my heart that everyone is truly sticking together until we all get BFP's. I love that the ladies who got their BFP's are still here with us rooting us on. Any bit of support helps and as u can see in the pic above....they make awesome cheerleader's for us! :) lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Well, they're going to send the paperwork to the lab for the beta test, but they want me to wait until Thursday when I (hopefully) miss my period to go get the test. So, wait it is. :dohh:

urgh! I wish they'd just take u now! I prob would have said I was an even later dpo just to get it moving :haha:. Ive fibbed to my doc about my dpo for early testing once lol. But only 2 days and youll know and ull prob see a darker line in the mean-time so that way you aren't wondering for 2 days and then u can really start celebrating! FX! Are u going to POAS again this evening? I would. Lol. Idk how many tests u have but there's a good chance itd be darker after a long hold this evening. Cant wait to see more pics!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

urgggghhh... the wait..... Guess you better stock up some tests (& pee :haha:) for the 2-day wait.... FX for a very high betas..... :dance:


----------



## TTC74

I have one more FRER and several more Wondfos. I'll be getting more FRERs tomorrow. I suspect I will be POAS every morning and night. :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait! The title of this thread is so true. The ladies really do stick together. I love it!


----------



## TTC74

Did I mention that I ordered some clearblue digitals with week estimators last night? They will arrive tomorrow. It must've been some sort of premonition. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Did I mention that I ordered some clearblue digitals with week estimators last night? They will arrive tomorrow. It must've been some sort of premonition. :haha:

:haha: Might be hun... Did i mention that DH ordered a 4 month supply of OPKs with HPTs which we never received and got refunded the month i got my :bfp:? Maybe it happened since i won't be able to stop POAS'ing if we received them. :rofl:


----------



## TTC74

I read on another thread that FRER tests always show a second line when removed from their cartridge. That's disappointing. That was by far my better line.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yours had color though, I think it's a BFP!


----------



## TTC74

Wishing1010 said:


> Yours had color though, I think it's a BFP!

Please, PLEASE be right! It would be such a disappointment.


----------



## mommysylvia

I couldn't wait AGAIN! Im 12dpo and I got a super super super faint line on a cheapie...definitely same thickness and pink like control line. FX it get darker on Thursday when I test again!! And FX to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay mommysylvia!!! Do you have pics for us?


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes....and by light I mean super light lol tell me your opinions...I got IB 60hrs before I took this
https://i58.tinypic.com/juefq9.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo I see it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I see something there too! FX it gets nice and dark by Thursday when you test again :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank y'all! I'm really hoping it does, once I see a good dark enough BFP I will whip out the FRER. Stores are too far from me to waste the good tests lol


----------



## laurac1988

Got my period today.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry to hear that Laurac.


----------



## cutieq

I see it!!

Sorry about the stupid witch Laura


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I'm sorry to hear that Laura. Did you say you have a short lp? I think you did but cannot recall 100% now.
Or is 9dpo normal af time? Seems bit early?


----------



## mommysylvia

So sorry to hear Laura


----------



## mdscpa

I see it mommysylvia.... Hoping tomorrow it will get darker..... FX

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Im very sorry laura..:hugs:


----------



## startd

Goodness - I missed a day or 2 and suddenly I've missed about 10 pages!

Good luck to everyone testing, waiting for lines to darken, or in the TWW
A huge congratulations to those who have their BFPs
Sorry to everyone who has had a visit from the witch

That's a bit rubbish Laura....

I do love how supportive everyone on here is!


----------



## mommysylvia

mommysylvia said:


> Yes....and by light I mean super light lol tell me your opinions...I got IB 60hrs before I took this
> https://i58.tinypic.com/juefq9.jpg




mdscpa said:


> I see it mommysylvia.... Hoping tomorrow it will get darker..... FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you!! I will update y'all :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Yes....and by light I mean super light lol tell me your opinions...I got IB 60hrs before I took this
> https://i58.tinypic.com/juefq9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I see it mommysylvia.... Hoping tomorrow it will get darker..... FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I will update y'all :thumbup:Click to expand...

good luck!!!!! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Got my period today.

I'm sorry Laura :(. I really really hope u have much better luck this cycle! Have u tried the kit they have at CVS/rite aid? Its for at home insemination. Its also used during intercourse as well (incase anyone else is interested) but basically the idea is for this "gadget" to suck the swimmers up to your cervix and guide them down the right path, u know? I can't remember exactly what this kit is called at the moment but I will look it up for you and let u know. I took a pic of it for u and even sent it to Kenna & was going to have her post it a couple wks back and now I cant find it in my phone. Ill find it. It looks like a very helpful tool for at home insemination. Ill get back to u. I'm sorry again about AF. Keep your head up! I feel good vibes for all of us ladies. Hopefully we will be seeing out BFP's much sooner than later!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good News Ladies!!!! NO CYSTS FOR THIS GIRL!!! :) YAY!!! I had a good feeling about it because I had those two wonky cycles in a row and ever since then, my body seems more regulated, I no longer have cystic breasts AGAIN (yay!) and just my hormones in general seem more stable...like better O days, better temps Pre-O and post O, and my PMS symptoms are better. I now get sore bbs on the sides and I used to get sore nips, which usually implies high estrogen so my bbs being sore on the sides lately after O seems like a good change to me.  FX! The nurse said after my 7dpo bloods on Saturday, I should be good to go for the HSG next cycle! Wooooo!!! I'm praying for a miracle BFP first but im just glad to know my ovary is all good and plans are actually moving forward! :) 

We have our new car and went & registered it and all that good stuff :). I'm very, very pleased with it. Aidens LOVING it. You'd understand my excitement if you road in our truck that we're about to sell. Lol. Its not a bad truck, just needs someone who can give it the love it needs...lol. Today has def been a good day for us! Its about time! :)


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> At the risk of getting slapped :rofl:
> 
> Mary, this is me, Daphne and Kenna all cheering for you
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/MtSY3v6.jpg

Hey now, where am I? Lol, puking in the back



aidensmommy1 said:


> Good News Ladies!!!! NO CYSTS FOR THIS GIRL!!! :) YAY!!! I had a good feeling about it because I had those two wonky cycles in a row and ever since then, my body seems more regulated, I no longer have cystic breasts AGAIN (yay!) and just my hormones in general seem more stable...like better O days, better temps Pre-O and post O, and my PMS symptoms are better. I now get sore bbs on the sides and I used to get sore nips, which usually implies high estrogen so my bbs being sore on the sides lately after O seems like a good change to me.  FX! The nurse said after my 7dpo bloods on Saturday, I should be good to go for the HSG next cycle! Wooooo!!! I'm praying for a miracle BFP first but im just glad to know my ovary is all good and plans are actually moving forward! :)
> 
> We have our new car and went & registered it and all that good stuff :). I'm very, very pleased with it. Aidens LOVING it. You'd understand my excitement if you road in our truck that we're about to sell. Lol. Its not a bad truck, just needs someone who can give it the love it needs...lol. Today has def been a good day for us! Its about time! :)

So excited for you mary! I hope tha you don't need the hsg.


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary is what your talking with "the stork"?


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else get a VFP on FMU and then BFNs throughout the day and end up pregnant?


----------



## froggyfrog

Ttc it might just be too short of a hold. How long are you holding between tests?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> At the risk of getting slapped :rofl:
> 
> Mary, this is me, Daphne and Kenna all cheering for you
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/MtSY3v6.jpg
> 
> Hey now, where am I? Lol, puking in the back
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good News Ladies!!!! NO CYSTS FOR THIS GIRL!!! :) YAY!!! I had a good feeling about it because I had those two wonky cycles in a row and ever since then, my body seems more regulated, I no longer have cystic breasts AGAIN (yay!) and just my hormones in general seem more stable...like better O days, better temps Pre-O and post O, and my PMS symptoms are better. I now get sore bbs on the sides and I used to get sore nips, which usually implies high estrogen so my bbs being sore on the sides lately after O seems like a good change to me.  FX! The nurse said after my 7dpo bloods on Saturday, I should be good to go for the HSG next cycle! Wooooo!!! I'm praying for a miracle BFP first but im just glad to know my ovary is all good and plans are actually moving forward! :)
> 
> We have our new car and went & registered it and all that good stuff :). I'm very, very pleased with it. Aidens LOVING it. You'd understand my excitement if you road in our truck that we're about to sell. Lol. Its not a bad truck, just needs someone who can give it the love it needs...lol. Today has def been a good day for us! Its about time! :)Click to expand...
> 
> So excited for you mary! I hope tha you don't need the hsg.Click to expand...

hahahah :rofl: You all are seriously cracking me up today! That'd be a funny one, 3 pregnant cheerleaders, with a 4th one puking in the back...haha! I'm laughing just picturing it! Its funny jess, I actually mentioned you as one of my cheerleaders when I forwarded that pic/post to Kenna . I love our little virtual family! :) :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Anyone else get a VFP on FMU and then BFNs throughout the day and end up pregnant?

me! I actually had opposite. BFN in the a.m but BFP at night. Some urine just has more hcg then when u pee at another time, u know? I bet ull see better results tomorrow a.m :) GL hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Mary is what your talking with "the stork"?

Yes the stork!! I think...Its on a purple pamphlet in the store...lol. But I do believe the stork may be it. Ill go look real quick :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So Laura, its "The Stork OTC" that I'm referring to. It comes with the inserter and it provides suction if some sort to use at or around the time of ovulation. I wanted to share that with you so you could research and see if its something that you'd be interested in trying. Good luck!

And thank you Froggy for helping me out with the name! I grabbed a pamphlet specifically for Laura and I can't find it anywhere! But it looked like the CVS website has all the needed info when I google it :) At first when u said "are you talking about the stork Mary?" I was thinking "What is she talking about? Was I telling someone about a stork?!" lol :haha: and then it hit me THAT'S THE NAME OF THE TTC TOOL!! duh! Thanks again for ur help w that! 

:dust: to you both.


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha! Your funny, I am obsessed with it! If you type the name into youtube it shows an instructional video. I really want to eventually get it.


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good News Ladies!!!! NO CYSTS FOR THIS GIRL!!! :) YAY!!! I had a good feeling about it because I had those two wonky cycles in a row and ever since then, my body seems more regulated, I no longer have cystic breasts AGAIN (yay!) and just my hormones in general seem more stable...like better O days, better temps Pre-O and post O, and my PMS symptoms are better. I now get sore bbs on the sides and I used to get sore nips, which usually implies high estrogen so my bbs being sore on the sides lately after O seems like a good change to me.  FX! The nurse said after my 7dpo bloods on Saturday, I should be good to go for the HSG next cycle! Wooooo!!! I'm praying for a miracle BFP first but im just glad to know my ovary is all good and plans are actually moving forward! :)
> 
> We have our new car and went & registered it and all that good stuff :). I'm very, very pleased with it. Aidens LOVING it. You'd understand my excitement if you road in our truck that we're about to sell. Lol. Its not a bad truck, just needs someone who can give it the love it needs...lol. Today has def been a good day for us! Its about time! :)

Yay congrats!! FX for your BFP!!


----------



## Jrepp

No wonder the kids at work keep calling me fat lol! Left is 5 weeks, right is 13 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> No wonder the kids at work keep calling me fat lol! Left is 5 weeks, right is 13 weeks

You look soo cute!!! U look 150% like I did pregnant! Your super tiny, like myself, and so the belly "pops" more, earlier, I thought anyway. My bff and I were preggers together and she got quite a bit bigger then me but less BELLY. After I aiden was born, it was literally 24-48hrs and you couldn't even tell I had a baby. I was 100% belly, as u look. My doc said I was a bit underweight but Aiden weighed 7lbs and was completely fine and the measurements said 5lbs the day before he was born, which had me worried but he was 2lbs heavier then they *thought* so don't let those late measurements worry you much... Just some advice in advance . As you already know, u/s's can be off at times, depending on how the baby's positioned and all that good stuff. I'm so so happy for u! Looking at ur pics seriously was like deja vu! :haha:


----------



## melewen

Yeah I haven't looked like Jess at five weeks since I was like five weeks old myself! I already have a bump at only five weeks over here... But I'm oretty sure thAts not baby... :rofl:


----------



## TTC74

Temp drop and BFNs for me this morning. :nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry for temp drop and BFN, TTC. Fx it jumps up tomorrow!!!


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Temp drop and BFNs for me this morning. :nope:

Oh, so sorry for the drop and :bfn: I hope today's temp was a fluke and that your not having CP... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Yay, Mary CH!!!!!!! And a very good looking TWW start.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Mary*
Yay for no cysts and a new car!!! I'm glad things are looking up for you hun! :hugs:

*Jess*
I'm sorry about the pic, I didn't mean to leave you out :hugs:

*TTC74*
Ah I'm sorry for the temp drop and the BFN. As long as af hasn't shown I still have hope for your :dust:


----------



## cutieq

:wohoo: crosshairs!!

Ttc, I still have hope for you. Could be the fmu maybe?


----------



## melewen

Mary beautiful crosshairs!! Gorgeous solid lines and all

TTC im sorry :( fx it's just a fluke!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Temp drop and BFNs for me this morning. :nope:

no! I HATE HATE wondfos sometimes!!!!! I'm so sorry hun :(. Hopefully you'll see a jump back up tomorrow and a very visible BFP. Still crossing my fingers for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you all for the warm official TWW welcomes! :) 

I have good vibes this tww. The sides of my bbs hurt pretty darn bad and I usually dont get THIS sore on the sides. Hoping it means good progesterone incase the eggy was fertilized . And my temp is rising nicely so far! It hasn't been very often that my temp rises for the first 3 days as much as it has. Its actually the highest 3dpo temp if I overlay my charts. FX these are all good signs! Come on lucky #22! I go for my 7dpo bloods on day 22 this cycle as well and the # just keeps popping up everywhere for me..its a popular # for me this cycle and the superstitious side of me hopes its a good sign for a BFP to come :). FX FX FX!! But next cycle ill still be on MONTH 22 so it could go either way ;) lol.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I thought that I would all let you know that I lost my baby yesterday.. :cry::cry:

I started brown spotting a few days ago (Some of you may remember me asking about) And turns out it was nothing to do with implantation at all. Monday night my spotting got heavier but was still brown, I got up Tuesday morning and wiped in the loo and it was bright red and the blood was dripping from me.. I had cramping so I called my midwife and they told me that I need to call an ambulance. The ambulance guy was friendly and nice as I felt so unwell on the way the hospital (Sick and dizzy, cramping like period pains) I got to the hospital and had to go to the loo straight away... the water was dyed red!! :sad2: So I waited in a & e for the doctor to arrive I didn't have to wait long and she felt my tummy and asked loads of questions she tried to phone the gynae unit to bring my scan forward as it was for the next day! They couldn't fit me in so they gave me strong pain killers and sent me home but to still go for my scan (which was today) I asked her if I was losing the baby and she said, without a scan they wont know for sure but its a possibility (Luckily the doctor was female too and was also quite friendly, even the male paramedic was friendly about it all) And if the bleeding got worse I had to go back up. 

So I went home.. upset of course and still bleeding all day, the pain went at about 4pm and I thought there still might be a chance, until I got in the shower and I was just letting the water run down my back, I felt funny between my legs, and I felt and had a big clot on my fingers ( Which im guessing that was my baby) And I went for my scan today and they said that the baby is no longer there :sad2: And talked to me about the fact that I have miscarried. I have a leaflet and gynae want me to wait a month for my normal period before trying again for another baby....

Sorry its long winded but finding it hard to explain to you girls. Thanks for being there for me :( :( 

Our sweet angel grew little wings and flew to heaven yesterday :angel:<3:sadangel:

..................... :sulk::cry:


----------



## TTC74

So sorry, Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm very very sorry Sarah.. :cry: No words will ease the pain.... :hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying you get your forever baby in no time...


----------



## SarahLou372

I will be scared to try again I know that :sad2: I feel numb inside and just clutch at my tummy, cant believe its empty again :sad2:


----------



## mdscpa

Hang in there hun... :hugs:

The fact that you can be pregnant is a good news.. But nobody deserves to lose their little one....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No no no!!!!! :brat:
Sarah I am gutted and so so sorry for you :cry: 

This is not fair and I am so terribly sorry that you had to have gone through this! I'm really so sorry and wish I could take it back for you!! I know nothing I can say is going to take the pain away but I just want you to know that we are all here for you! Take all the time you need hun and pm us if you want to talk! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

Sarah Lou - Sorry to hear about your lost. I have been there.

AFM - I know I have been MIA, just needed to get myself together after the failed IVF. But I am back and ready to get started again. We will be starting a new cycle this month. My stimming will begin on the 27th of this month.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry about the IVF Brighteyez :hugs: I hope your new cycle brings you that BFP!!


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry about the IVF Brighteyez :hugs: I hope your new cycle brings you that BFP!!

Wanna - How are you feeling?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm good thanks for asking :hugs: Unfortunately I have another bad bladder infection which requires antibiotics.

Other than that nause haa eased, feeling tiny tiny movements that might still be my imagination and waiting for our 20 week scan in Feb.

I have high hopes for you! Are you okay now after last cycle?


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: Sarah

Good luck to you brighteyez and great to hear from you!


----------



## mdscpa

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Sarah Lou - Sorry to hear about your lost. I have been there.
> 
> AFM - I know I have been MIA, just needed to get myself together after the failed IVF. But I am back and ready to get started again. We will be starting a new cycle this month. My stimming will begin on the 27th of this month.


how are you doing? Glad to hear from you again.... :dance:

So sorry about the failed IVF.... And i completely understand the need to find yourself....I'm happy to hear that you're starting again and FX you finally get a :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

I wanted my baby so much.. im just feeling totally numb inside and all over at the moment :cry:

You ladies have been supportive the whole time I was ttc and pregnant for a short time so thank you


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm good thanks for asking :hugs: Unfortunately I have another bad bladder infection which requires antibiotics.
> 
> Other than that nause haa eased, feeling tiny tiny movements that might still be my imagination and waiting for our 20 week scan in Feb.
> 
> I have high hopes for you! Are you okay now after last cycle?

Sorry about the bladder infection I know that is a pain in the butt. I know that must be exciting feeling the baby move around. Now I will be watching for the scan pic :happydance:. I am ok I think. It was rough especially because it was close to the time that I lost my son Kyle a year ago. But I made it through the kids took me to a park and we did a balloon release and they brought me a build a bear with his sonogram picture and name on it so they are really supportive and helped me get through. They are the best. :laugh2:


----------



## brighteyez73

mdscpa said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Sarah Lou - Sorry to hear about your lost. I have been there.
> 
> AFM - I know I have been MIA, just needed to get myself together after the failed IVF. But I am back and ready to get started again. We will be starting a new cycle this month. My stimming will begin on the 27th of this month.
> 
> 
> how are you doing? Glad to hear from you again.... :dance:
> 
> So sorry about the failed IVF.... And i completely understand the need to find yourself....I'm happy to hear that you're starting again and FX you finally get a :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you lady, 

I am happy you are doing great and baby is coming along fine. I have been watching your vlogs and they are so sweet. I may start again in a few days or sooner. I am excited to starting again, praying this is the cycle for me.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, allow yourself the time to grieve hun. Just remember you arte strong and you did it! If you want to again you can try again! :hugs: You are in my thoughts xx

Brighteyez, sorry that you have had a bit of a rough time, your kids sound amazing in being so supportive of you! I love your balloon release. We are all meant to have forever babies and I know it will happen for everyone soon :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I thought that I would all let you know that I lost my baby yesterday.. :cry::cry:
> 
> I started brown spotting a few days ago (Some of you may remember me asking about) And turns out it was nothing to do with implantation at all. Monday night my spotting got heavier but was still brown, I got up Tuesday morning and wiped in the loo and it was bright red and the blood was dripping from me.. I had cramping so I called my midwife and they told me that I need to call an ambulance. The ambulance guy was friendly and nice as I felt so unwell on the way the hospital (Sick and dizzy, cramping like period pains) I got to the hospital and had to go to the loo straight away... the water was dyed red!! :sad2: So I waited in a & e for the doctor to arrive I didn't have to wait long and she felt my tummy and asked loads of questions she tried to phone the gynae unit to bring my scan forward as it was for the next day! They couldn't fit me in so they gave me strong pain killers and sent me home but to still go for my scan (which was today) I asked her if I was losing the baby and she said, without a scan they wont know for sure but its a possibility (Luckily the doctor was female too and was also quite friendly, even the male paramedic was friendly about it all) And if the bleeding got worse I had to go back up.
> 
> So I went home.. upset of course and still bleeding all day, the pain went at about 4pm and I thought there still might be a chance, until I got in the shower and I was just letting the water run down my back, I felt funny between my legs, and I felt and had a big clot on my fingers ( Which im guessing that was my baby) And I went for my scan today and they said that the baby is no longer there :sad2: And talked to me about the fact that I have miscarried. I have a leaflet and gynae want me to wait a month for my normal period before trying again for another baby....
> 
> Sorry its long winded but finding it hard to explain to you girls. Thanks for being there for me :( :(
> 
> Our sweet angel grew little wings and flew to heaven yesterday :angel:<3:sadangel:
> 
> ..................... :sulk::cry:

I'm so sorry that happened :/


----------



## NurseGinger

Hey everyone! I took a little time away from the world due to my issues that were going on. Father of the baby and I are not together, he hasn't really asked about this child until his aunt said something to him which today I asked her not to say anything because i don't want to force it on him. After everything I don't care if he's in the life or not. I do not want to be with him. 

On a lighter note I am 7 weeks today and had my first appt! Reality really set in!!! 156 beats per min. With the heart. They wanna keep check on mine and the babies hearts. I got labs done today, scheduled with cardiologist, and figuring when they will start testing for any fetal heart issue. Going to get a blood drawn in a few weeks for gender and abnormalities. Reason for all the heart stuff Is because of my heart surgery and heart issues I've had and me being out of breath and having heart palpitations/arrhythmias again since I got pregnant, And both sides of my family have heart issues. Hopefully the photo attached, on my phone at the moment. :) u/s done vaginally.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

Very sorry for your loss, Sarah. :( :hugs: nothing can take away the pain but just know there is happiness after loss. I lost my last pregnancy around 8 weeks but finally got a sticky! Take all the time you need and know that we are all here for you.

Good to hear from you, brighteyez!!!!

Ginger, was worried about you, glad you are ok. So sorry about the baby's father, hate to hear that. Beautiful scan and heartbeat though!


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, but just know that I have been where you are now three times. It doesn't get any easier but you have to allow yourself to grieve. Trying again is a terrifying experience, but the reward is so much worth the pain that led you to your ending. Please know that you are in our thoughts and if you need to talk feel free Tom pm me.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sarah, I'm very sorry for you loss :(. I wasn't expecting this news at all, as I had said to you the other day. Im so incredibly sorry your going through this. I only had BFPs for a total of 5 days when I had my m/c and I know it killed me, I can only imagine how you feel :-(. Im here to talk, as well as the rest of the ladies if you need to talk hun. Your in my thoughts <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Brighteyez, its good to see you back! I know you had a rough time your last cycle with us. Its amazing news to know your going on to another round! I am crossing everything I've got that this round works perfectly for you! FX! I totally understand your need to de-stress a bit and all. After my HSG, I felt like completely giving up and I somewhat did stop trying for a couple of months but something ALWAYS seems to pull me back. I feel there's a great reason we both haven't given up and I bet we'll be seeing those BFPs very soon. FX FX!! Best of luck for your new cycle!!!! :)


----------



## melewen

SarahLou372 said:


> I wanted my baby so much.. im just feeling totally numb inside and all over at the moment :cry:
> 
> You ladies have been supportive the whole time I was ttc and pregnant for a short time so thank you

I'm so sorry Sarah :( we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> And i did after you taught me to temp... Oh, BTW this Thursday will be the last day i will temp and will send you the chart i made (since FF has it's limit) to include CD1 to 19 week temps :haha:
> 
> Thank u very much! I would def love to have ur chart handy for when my curiosity gets the best of me :haha:. I'm pretty sure ill put the thermometer down once I hit 21dpo after my BFP comes but u never know! I may not be able to stop! LoL! But I know ill have to because I would be someone to get a bunch of crazy dips, I just know it! Looking at ur LONGGG chart can feed my addiction :)Click to expand...


Mary, as promised here's the temp chart i made from CD1-19w0d pregnancy. Lowest temp was 97.37 @ 13w1d got me so worried... Thermometer will now be spending in the drawer for some time.... :haha:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/MyPregnancyChart_zps5ca7bc96.jpg 


Here's my 19w0d bump photos:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/19WeeksBump_zps0cda4485.jpg

*18-19 Weeks Comparison*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18-19Bump_zpsc46b1549.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Adorable bump! I can't believe you managed to temp that long!! This has to be some sort of bnb record.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks and :rofl: i may even break FF temping record. :lol:


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay I'm scared ladies!!! Please let me know what y'all think.....

First off I never spot before periods...they just come heavy full force.
Well as some of you know I am now 14dpo and I was suppose to test today as far as I can see its either really faint or a BFN. When I went to the restroom before I tested I saw another brown spot on my liner I already had IB 4 1/2 days ago so I'm really confused of to what this is. Did I get two separate implantations? I had bad o pains on both my left and right sides and still have painful twinges on both sides on different days. So I'm nervous that its not a successful pregnancy...Idk what to think this is. Please give me your thoughts


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Okay I'm scared ladies!!! Please let me know what y'all think.....
> 
> First off I never spot before periods...they just come heavy full force.
> Well as some of you know I am now 14dpo and I was suppose to test today as far as I can see its either really faint or a BFN. When I went to the restroom before I tested I saw another brown spot on my liner I already had IB 4 1/2 days ago so I'm really confused of to what this is. Did I get two separate implantations? I had bad o pains on both my left and right sides and still have painful twinges on both sides on different days. So I'm nervous that its not a successful pregnancy...Idk what to think this is. Please give me your thoughts

Im sorry you didnt get your BFP today :-\. You may have Oed later than anticipated and it could still be too early. There's no way of knowing for sure that you've experienced IB until you see a BFP. I've had cycles where I've spotted at 6dpo and one cycle at 10dpo and AF shows for me at 14dpo as well. I read that IB is like any other sign, there's no way of knowing if its just a hormonal thing, old blood, or actual IB, or just "pregnancy bleeding", until you receive a BFP. I wish it were a sure thing :-\. I hope this helped you get a better understanding for TWW spotting & IB. They can be identical so its another thing to get us excited and make time pass by more slowly. IB is actually less common then it is common but its not abnormal. It seems quite common on this site tho! Lol. Another option could be that the egg started to implant the other day and then moved to another spot. You nver know!

If AF doesn't show today, you probably Oed a little later then you thought & there could still be time for a BFP. I cant remember if you chart to track O or not so I cant give u a better, more sure answer. 
To be honest though, usually when we see spotting on here on the few days before AF-the day AF is due, more times than not, it often means AF's about to show. Progesterone can mimic pregnancy in just about everyway (including spotting) and it drives me completely insane!! Even when u try not to symptom spot its like BAM! A sign that u can't ignore right in our face's. Ugh. Im crossing my fingers very tight that this isn't the case for you, I just wanted u to be aware just incase. I hope to see the BFPs keep rolling in & I'm hoping your one of them very soon, if not now. Keep us posted hun. I've got everything crossed that an eggy just didn't fully implant until now...fx! Lots of sticky dust your way! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Okay I'm scared ladies!!! Please let me know what y'all think.....
> 
> First off I never spot before periods...they just come heavy full force.
> Well as some of you know I am now 14dpo and I was suppose to test today as far as I can see its either really faint or a BFN. When I went to the restroom before I tested I saw another brown spot on my liner I already had IB 4 1/2 days ago so I'm really confused of to what this is. Did I get two separate implantations? I had bad o pains on both my left and right sides and still have painful twinges on both sides on different days. So I'm nervous that its not a successful pregnancy...Idk what to think this is. Please give me your thoughts
> 
> Im sorry you didnt get your BFP today :-\. You may have Oed later than anticipated and it could still be too early. There's no way of knowing for sure that you've experienced IB until you see a BFP. I've had cycles where I've spotted at 6dpo and one cycle at 10dpo and AF shows for me at 14dpo as well. I read that IB is like any other sign, there's no way of knowing if its just a hormonal thing, old blood, or actual IB, or just "pregnancy bleeding", until you receive a BFP. I wish it were a sure thing :-\. I hope this helped you get a better understanding for TWW spotting & IB. They can be identical so its another thing to get us excited and make time pass by more slowly. IB is actually less common then it is common but its not abnormal. It seems quite common on this site tho! Lol. Another option could be that the egg started to implant the other day and then moved to another spot. You nver know!
> 
> If AF doesn't show today, you probably Oed a little later then you thought & there could still be time for a BFP. I cant remember if you chart to track O or not so I cant give u a better, more sure answer.
> To be honest though, usually when we see spotting on here on the few days before AF-the day AF is due, more times than not, it often means AF's about to show. Progesterone can mimic pregnancy in just about everyway (including spotting) and it drives me completely insane!! Even when u try not to symptom spot its like BAM! A sign that u can't ignore right in our face's. Ugh. Im crossing my fingers very tight that this isn't the case for you, I just wanted u to be aware just incase. I hope to see the BFPs keep rolling in & I'm hoping your one of them very soon, if not now. Keep us posted hun. I've got everything crossed that an eggy just didn't fully implant until now...fx! Lots of sticky dust your way! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Its just weird because I NEVER spot before AF lol. I just looked at the test and is this what you call an evap?


----------



## melewen

Um... What Mary said! She is amazing!


----------



## mommysylvia

12dpo
https://i60.tinypic.com/2r5e3aq.jpg
14dpo TODAY
https://i58.tinypic.com/2rog50k.jpg

I do not chart/temp so I'm thinking my ov was the first day I had o pains..... During my suspected IB I had bad back pain during the bleeding, and during ovulation it was very painful on both my left and right side


----------



## mommysylvia

Ugh I just really want this baby :'( I'm 21 so it scares me that I'm having problems keeping a baby already. My other two boys I was pregnant first cycle its just crazy that this is happening. I'm trying to positive but its hard you know...


----------



## mdscpa

I can honestly say that there's a second line im both tests.... Have you tried frer or clearblue?


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i hope today's dip is just a fallback rise.... Really praying hard that you get :bfp: soon and i mean this cycle....


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> I can honestly say that there's a second line im both tests.... Have you tried frer or clearblue?

I have one FRER I was saving....I'll try to take that tomorrow
This is the original without editing from today
https://i61.tinypic.com/1z35su8.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

The line is there even without the edit.... I just have no experience with this kind of of test.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> 12dpo
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2r5e3aq.jpg
> 14dpo TODAY
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2rog50k.jpg
> 
> I do not chart/temp so I'm thinking my ov was the first day I had o pains..... During my suspected IB I had bad back pain during the bleeding, and during ovulation it was very painful on both my left and right side

These tests can take a bit to pick up levels enough for a DARK line so id just try testing again tomorrow. I def see a better line on todays test. I bet it'll get darker within the next day or two. Everything I've seen or read with those test, almost all women (besides a few very lucky ladies) dont get clear BFPs on those until the day after a missed period. I believe they read levels of 25 so u may have just implanted late and have low levels still. FX for a darker positive tomorrow. In the meantime, id call about going for bloods and tell them u got a faint positive at home and have now missed ur period but have spotting and they should most def do bloods for u. That'll be a much clearer answer then the WalMart tests, u know? Ive had quite a few nasty evaps on those but ur test from today doesn't look like an evap so hopefully the fact that I notice some difference is a good thing. I couldn't really see the first line, un-tweaked that is so FX thats a good sign. Again, it can take a little longer for these tests to truly get darker for many women. Hope this is it for u! Good luck hun. FX everything works out.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that there's a second line im both tests.... Have you tried frer or clearblue?
> 
> I have one FRER I was saving....I'll try to take that tomorrow
> This is the original without editing from today
> https://i61.tinypic.com/1z35su8.jpgClick to expand...

I would sooo take the frer today. I am so positive that ull get a clearer bfp with frer that I want to say congrats already! Lol :haha: FX!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that there's a second line im both tests.... Have you tried frer or clearblue?
> 
> I have one FRER I was saving....I'll try to take that tomorrow
> This is the original without editing from today
> https://i61.tinypic.com/1z35su8.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I would sooo take the frer today. I am so positive that ull get a clearer bfp with frer that I want to say congrats already! Lol :haha: FX!!Click to expand...

Lol thank you for having so much hope for me!! But since its so light I want to make sure I get a good much darker line in a day or two with FRER using FMU...just to be on the safe side since stores are so far from where I'm living


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, i hope today's dip is just a fallback rise.... Really praying hard that you get :bfp: soon and i mean this cycle....

Thanks Daphne :). Today dip is still higher than my other temps, which is good and ive been feeling a few weird things in my left side abdomen today so FX an eggys making its way through . I really don't want to go through a SECOND hsg but clearly, I will do more then what it takes for another LO! Itd mean the world to share that news with Aiden right around his bday :). If I did conceive this cycle, I could tell him on his bday BUT when I'm lucky enough to see that BFP, I need to get an early u/s to make sure my LO's visible in my uterus before telling people other then DH and my mother, "we did it!"...i cant wait to say those words & have it be true!
I had a vivid dream about implantation bleeding last night. I felt something in my belly in my dream and I said "oh wow, that was a strong pinch, I must be spotting." and then I went to the bathroom and I was indeed spotting...idk it was just weird because in real life, I dont say "oh I'm probably spotting" at random times in my TWW bcuz of twinges and such lol. It may have been nothing more than a vivid dream but I'm crossing my fingers that it meant something more! :). FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that there's a second line im both tests.... Have you tried frer or clearblue?
> 
> I have one FRER I was saving....I'll try to take that tomorrow
> This is the original without editing from today
> https://i61.tinypic.com/1z35su8.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I would sooo take the frer today. I am so positive that ull get a clearer bfp with frer that I want to say congrats already! Lol :haha: FX!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol thank you for having so much hope for me!! But since its so light I want to make sure I get a good much darker line in a day or two with FRER using FMU...just to be on the safe side since stores are so far from where I'm livingClick to expand...

Still, get your butt to the docs! That way if the eggys having trouble implanting due to progesterone, they can start u on cream or such to prevent anything bad from happening. Id call about bloods (HCG and Progesterone) as soon as possible. Its best to get in there as early as possible, esp if experiencing spotting, although dont be too alarmed by the spotting, they just like to be sure that its normal "pregnancy spotting" as early as possible, u know? So are you going to call? :) lol. I worry about u ladies & would drive u to the docs myself if I were near by! Lol ;)


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Still, get your butt to the docs! That way if the eggys having trouble implanting due to progesterone, they can start u on cream or such to prevent anything bad from happening. Id call about bloods (HCG and Progesterone) as soon as possible. Its best to get in there as early as possible, esp if experiencing spotting, although dont be too alarmed by the spotting, they just like to be sure that its normal "pregnancy spotting" as early as possible, u know? So are you going to call? :) lol. I worry about u ladies & would drive u to the docs myself if I were near by! Lol ;)
> 
> Lol if only it was that easy for me *sigh*
> I don't have any insurance yet or that type of money to go to a doctor....hospital is the closest thing I have to speaking to a doc but its not that serious for ER. So I'll just have to wait it out. I hate that I don't have insurance anymore. Also my husband uses the car all day for work and doesn't get back till later. Poor me.Click to expand...


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Still, get your butt to the docs! That way if the eggys having trouble implanting due to progesterone, they can start u on cream or such to prevent anything bad from happening. Id call about bloods (HCG and Progesterone) as soon as possible. Its best to get in there as early as possible, esp if experiencing spotting, although dont be too alarmed by the spotting, they just like to be sure that its normal "pregnancy spotting" as early as possible, u know? So are you going to call? :) lol. I worry about u ladies & would drive u to the docs myself if I were near by! Lol ;)
> 
> Lol if only it was that easy for me *sigh*
> I don't have any insurance yet or that type of money to go to a doctor....hospital is the closest thing I have to speaking to a doc but its not that serious for ER. So I'll just have to wait it out. I hate that I don't have insurance anymore. Also my husband uses the car all day for work and doesn't get back till later. Poor me.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. :-\. Its def worth going to the ER for, if thats the only doc you can see because then they can get u set up with an OB and possibly even insurance while your pregnant. I know here, if someone doesn't have insurance and doesn't qualify for state insurance due to too much income, they have very cheap, if not free, doctors for pregnant women. Most states understand how important fetal care is and can usually help you in finding a doc/OB. My bff actually got her pregnancy confirmed at the ER almost a year ago now because she too didn't have insurance but missed her period and I of course talked her in to going asap (lol) and they helped her find OBs who take un-insured patients immediately. I'm crossing my fingers u are able to find a doctor quickly as well! Keeping these fingers crossed for you for both a darker line and a great doctor :) FX FX FX!Click to expand...


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. :-\. Its def worth going to the ER for, if thats the only doc you can see because then they can get u set up with an OB and possibly even insurance while your pregnant. I know here, if someone doesn't have insurance and doesn't qualify for state insurance due to too much income, they have very cheap, if not free, doctors for pregnant women. Most states understand how important fetal care is and can usually help you in finding a doc/OB. My bff actually got her pregnancy confirmed at the ER almost a year ago now because she too didn't have insurance but missed her period and I of course talked her in to going asap (lol) and they helped her find OBs who take un-insured patients immediately. I'm crossing my fingers u are able to find a doctor quickly as well! Keeping these fingers crossed for you for both a darker line and a great doctor :) FX FX FX!
> 
> I'll see what I can do, my husband doesn't like the fact of me going to the hospital to about this unless its for a fact I'm already pregnant. Its way too far from us. Were out of town for his job so the nearest is an hr drive I believe.... Sucks lol. Thank you though for caring :) FX for you too this cycle!!Click to expand...


----------



## melewen

I hope you can get things sorted with the hospital and whatnot but you might try to use progesterone cream.. I know that might have helped us with things. My doc gave me a prescription when I went to see her a few days after my BFP but it's worth a shot if that's all you can do at the moment!


----------



## Jrepp

Have you tried the FRER yet? Its much more sensitive than the dollar test.


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank y'all. I'm trying to figure the insurance thing out right now I was just going to get pregnancy medicaid once I can get it confirmed by a doctor.....but I'm seeing about other insurances now. Just incase. 

Yes I have one left I'll use it tomorrow or the next day :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Has anybody has a slight headache that turned into a dizzy spell? I was just sitting here (full from eating at a restaurant) and all the sudden a headache came on the I got really dizzy!! It stopped after about 5 mins. Is this pregnancy related?


----------



## Jrepp

I've had that both pregnancy and non pregnancy related.

I created my letter to the parents informing them of my leave. I feel so bad about leaving but need to make sure my own baby is safe. What do you guys think?

Dear Parents,
It has been such a pleasure teaching your child this year. I have truly enjoyed every minute of our time together, and am so proud of all that they have accomplished this year. 
I just wanted to take a moment to share some news that is happening in my personal life. My husband and I are excited to announce that we are expecting our first child in July. This pregnancy has not been easy on me, and as such I have decided to go on leave starting Monday, January 26th.
The para assigned to take over my position is not known at this point, but school administration and the district are working very hard to find a permanent substitute. I plan to visit the classroom periodically throughout the remainder of the school year, to see how everyone is doing.
It has been a great pleasure getting to know your child these past several months and I am confident they will make a smooth transition.


----------



## mommysylvia

Aw that sounds really good, I'm sure they'll understand where you're coming from! :)


----------



## cutieq

I think the letter touches in everything Jess. Worth giving them a personal email addy if they want to contact you?

Mommysylvia, dizziness and headache are both pregnancy symptoms so it's possible!


----------



## Michellebelle

Jess, I think that letter sounds great. Very heartfelt!

Mary, hoping for your BFP! I hope your feelings mean good things. 

Over here, heading to the doc on Monday. I have to have my annual appt, plus a coloscopy and potential biopsy if they see anything. That means we may not be able to try this cycle due to timing and healing time. We shall see. My ultimate fear is that I'll have some bad cells again (I had a leep a year ago), and have to have surgery and maybe never able to have kids. I know it doesn't help to stress, so just trying to remain positive!


----------



## mommysylvia

Well I'm going to sleep now... I'm googling way too much freaking out about not getting a dark positive lol then again my last period was the 26th and my cycles are irregular but last two cycles have been 32 days. So maybe I'm just really early.

I had implantation 5 days ago so I couldn't be that early unless I just implanted early? Hmmm.... I think too much!!!! Lol

Tomorrow I will take FRER wish me luck! FX it at least gets a little darker


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> I've had that both pregnancy and non pregnancy related.
> 
> I created my letter to the parents informing them of my leave. I feel so bad about leaving but need to make sure my own baby is safe. What do you guys think?
> 
> Dear Parents,
> It has been such a pleasure teaching your child this year. I have truly enjoyed every minute of our time together, and am so proud of all that they have accomplished this year.
> I just wanted to take a moment to share some news that is happening in my personal life. My husband and I are excited to announce that we are expecting our first child in July. This pregnancy has not been easy on me, and as such I have decided to go on leave starting Monday, January 26th.
> The para assigned to take over my position is not known at this point, but school administration and the district are working very hard to find a permanent substitute. I plan to visit the classroom periodically throughout the remainder of the school year, to see how everyone is doing.
> It has been a great pleasure getting to know your child these past several months and I am confident they will make a smooth transition.

Sounds great to me :D



Michellebelle said:


> Jess, I think that letter sounds great. Very heartfelt!
> 
> Mary, hoping for your BFP! I hope your feelings mean good things.
> 
> Over here, heading to the doc on Monday. I have to have my annual appt, plus a coloscopy and potential biopsy if they see anything. That means we may not be able to try this cycle due to timing and healing time. We shall see. My ultimate fear is that I'll have some bad cells again (I had a leep a year ago), and have to have surgery and maybe never able to have kids. I know it doesn't help to stress, so just trying to remain positive!

Good luck with your appointment hun, I trust and have faith that all will go well :hugs:



mommysylvia said:


> Well I'm going to sleep now... I'm googling way too much freaking out about not getting a dark positive lol then again my last period was the 26th and my cycles are irregular but last two cycles have been 32 days. So maybe I'm just really early.
> 
> I had implantation 5 days ago so I couldn't be that early unless I just implanted early? Hmmm.... I think too much!!!! Lol
> 
> Tomorrow I will take FRER wish me luck! FX it at least gets a little darker

FX I hope you get a nice line on that FRER! Cannot wait to see the test!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I've had that both pregnancy and non pregnancy related.
> 
> I created my letter to the parents informing them of my leave. I feel so bad about leaving but need to make sure my own baby is safe. What do you guys think?
> 
> Dear Parents,
> It has been such a pleasure teaching your child this year. I have truly enjoyed every minute of our time together, and am so proud of all that they have accomplished this year.
> I just wanted to take a moment to share some news that is happening in my personal life. My husband and I are excited to announce that we are expecting our first child in July. This pregnancy has not been easy on me, and as such I have decided to go on leave starting Monday, January 26th.
> The para assigned to take over my position is not known at this point, but school administration and the district are working very hard to find a permanent substitute. I plan to visit the classroom periodically throughout the remainder of the school year, to see how everyone is doing.
> It has been a great pleasure getting to know your child these past several months and I am confident they will make a smooth transition.

Great letter Jess. Id be happy with this coming from Aiden's teacher so i think u did an A+ job :) yay, the teacher gets an A! :haha: I'm very happy your taking the time off for yourself.
How are you feeling?


----------



## aidensmommy1

My bbs hurt so bad today. And my damn runny nose is back!!! I dont have the rest of the cold to go with it this cycle, thankfully, but since 2dpo ive noticed my nose slowly getting runny again. Weird. Maybe I have a very weak immune system right now. We'll see if these thing will lead to my BFP this time around very soon....its never soon enough tho! Lol


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> My bbs hurt so bad today. And my damn runny nose is back!!! I dont have the rest of the cold to go with it this cycle, thankfully, but since 2dpo ive noticed my nose slowly getting runny again. Weird. Maybe I have a very weak immune system right now. We'll see if these thing will lead to my BFP this time around very soon....its never soon enough tho! Lol

These seem like good signs! Fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I guess I should add serious constipation to my little list of possible symptoms. I dont think I've been like this since I was pregnant with Aiden but I know that's not a great sign to go on. It could just be something I've been eating. Alls I know is it hurts! (sorry tmi) lol. 

I still cant believe Aiden will be 7 in 13 days! He's getting too big too quick!


----------



## cutieq

That all sounds really good Mary!!! Is Aiden having a party?


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> That all sounds really good Mary!!! Is Aiden having a party?

indeed! :). His birthday is one of my favorite days of the year! We're going to go somewhere called "Krazy Kids". Its a huge indoor jungle gym...kinda like chucky cheese but a much bigger play place. They have a birthday party room for us to do pizza and cake in so it should go well . I know Aiden will have a ton of fun, especially since 2 of his best friends are having their parties the same day (just found out last night! Thankfully they picked the same place at least!) so there will probably be a total of 25-40 kids with the 3 birthdays put together...lol. I better get ready for all of those krazy kids! :haha: It'll be a good time. :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm doing alright Mary, same ol same ole. Aidensmommy party sounds like it's going to be a blast!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sounds like a blast Mary! 
Is it just me or is your tww dragging a bit??? :haha: I'm so impatient! I cannot wait for anything!!!


----------



## cutieq

That sounds like my kind of party!!


----------



## melewen

Mary runny/stuffy nose was one of my first symptoms! It probably started after I got my BFP but it has definitely been there ever since. The party sounds epic :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! I wish I could invite you all! 
Melewen, I'm hoping soo hard that this is it for me!

Ive had this tug right behind my belly button for about 5mins now. Ive had pressure all a.m in my left side but now it literally feels like something's pulling my belly button in. Almost like its being suctioned in....does this sound familiar to any of you pregnant ladies?! I'm trying not to get excited but I've never experienced anything quite like this before. Usually I feel a "stabbing" pain, if anything or like something is pushing on me from the inside but this is opposite. Its an actual "tug". Idk, I guess we have to wait and see, darn it! 
Pamela, this TWW certainly is going to drag for me now, after what I just felt!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Now that tugging is gone...lol. That didn't last long. But I'm still hopeful that it turns out to of meant something! FX!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That does sound like something new. I can't say that I've had the tug before but it could be that I didn't notice it.

Fx fx so tightly for you Mary!!! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! I wish I could invite you all!
> Melewen, I'm hoping soo hard that this is it for me!
> 
> Ive had this tug right behind my belly button for about 5mins now. Ive had pressure all a.m in my left side but now it literally feels like something's pulling my belly button in. Almost like its being suctioned in....does this sound familiar to any of you pregnant ladies?! I'm trying not to get excited but I've never experienced anything quite like this before. Usually I feel a "stabbing" pain, if anything or like something is pushing on me from the inside but this is opposite. Its an actual "tug". Idk, I guess we have to wait and see, darn it!
> Pamela, this TWW certainly is going to drag for me now, after what I just felt!

I felt the pinching by bellybutton once a day from 3-5dpo then it went away


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX BFP is what it means for me as well :)

mommysylvia, did u use ur frer yet? Knowing you got that faint line on the .88 test, I really think frer will give you a definite line. Frer read my levels of less than 10 before and I know the tests uve been using reads levels of 25 and frer almost always picks up levels of 20 or above, plus ur levels most likely rose from yest so I think you'd see a line that makes you feel better about the other faint lines. I'm really curious over here wondering how dark it'll be! Lol. I'm so impatient. Like I said yesterday, many women dont get a line until after AF is due with the tests uve been using OR they get really light lines for a few days. I do see some women who say those tests are good for progression but most ladies say they didn't see it getting darker until 14-15dpo AND THEN they noticed progression with the darkness of the test line. I wouldn't be too worried..I bet frer will be more than reassuring for you. Your test from yest was def darker than the first test u posted so I believe ur levels rose from the first test. Anyway, cant wait for u to use that frer!!!!! FX!


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes FX you get a BFP you really deserve it you're so helpful :)

https://i62.tinypic.com/2cqfeya.jpg

I don't understand :'(
I have all the symptoms. I just got nauseous for the first time last night just from eating a banana.
My last period was on the 26th and I've been having a 32 day cycle lately.... So I REALLY REALLY hoping I'm just too early. I had the IB (twice) and everything. Ugh I'm so down now.


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there. It could still just be early.


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm so nauseous.... I never get this way UNLESS I'm pregnant. I refuse to believe I'm not lol


----------



## cutieq

I had bouts of nausea before AF. I guess hormones maybe, but you know your body. Can't wait for your tests!!


----------



## melewen

Mary I'm pretty sure you gave me some tugging today! Been thinking about you as I have been feeling it ALL day! And they say the uterus expands more easily for the second so it could be a good sign for you :) fx it's a symptom!

Mommysylvia you had two IB's?


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> I had bouts of nausea before AF. I guess hormones maybe, but you know your body. Can't wait for your tests!!

I agree. As you know Dani, the progesterone (hormone released after O every month) can 100% mimic pregnancy and when we're TTC and in the TWW, we all look for possible signs because of how bad we want it and that causes us to notice things we normally wouldn't have noticed when not paying much attention, u know? (mommysylvia). Over the 22 cycles ATTC, ive learned that u can have every single symptom in the book and without an HPT showing a BFP, it all means nothing until u have that answer :(. Last cycle I even had a pink line on frer and awesome symptoms and nothing! Ugh! If AF happens to show and those were evaps, id call and get some free tests sent to you, although that cant make up for false hope and the hurt. Its not right how easily evaps show on those WalMart tests. I refuse to use them now because I like letting my tests sit (to compare) and those tests would always give me some sort of purple/pink line, even within the time frame. So after DH and I were completely gutted due to a beautiful line on those tests on our 7th cycle TTC, I will never buy one again, unless I already know I'm pregnant and am experimenting. The way progesterone mimics HCG is completely unfair to us ladies in the TWW as well. I'm def experiencing symptoms but as I said, progesterone can be cruel. Every cycle I seem to notice a new "symptom" :-(.

I'm still crossing my fingers that although u felt O pains, I'm hoping since u felt it in both ovaries at that time that maybe it was just ur body gearing up to O and u likely oed 2-3 days later than expected so AF probably would be due today/tomorrow-ish, unless u oed even later. But I usually get O pains 2-3 days before O and then random pains in between and then more O pains on O day. Its kinda easy for me to point out O pains most of the time because I only have one ovary/tube so when I feel pain on that side, I know what's up lol. Anyway, I wanted to share that u can get O pains before O, during O, and after O so that's why without temping, nobody can be 100% sure when they oed, u know? So u may still be testing early and hopefully you'll still get ur bFp!!! FX!! 

Ps, if sadly AF does show, id start temping next cycle, just so u know when AF is truly due for testing purposes and so u know if AF is truly late or not and it'll teach u ur LP length. Most women don't have an LP of 14 days, as many doctors try to tell us due to old textbook data. A healthy LP can very from 11-16 days long & thats helpful info to know about yourself while TTC because it can help detect any issues before getting a doctors help. It mostly helps to make sure ur BDing at the right time during ur cycle and so that u aren't in limbo, wondering why there's no clear BFP or AF yet. We would all be more then happy to help you while u get the hang of temping if its something your interested in trying. I was hesitant to temp but now I'm very thankful I did, as I was off on my O day by a couple/few days. FX your BFP comes before u even need to think about it tho! Hope u get an answer soon hun. :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you so much! I really want to try and temp...I just have to try to convince my husband to buy me one hehehe. Well as much as I wanted to feel symptoms. I didn't imagine the nausea lol I'm not even lying I was like go away!! I was going to vomit in the car! 

As for the O date yes I'm not sure but I look at my notes and it shows I had o pains then two days later I had ewcm at night so I might be around 13dpo? Who knows..... I'll post my symptoms by "guessed" do in a little if you can look over them?


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Mary I'm pretty sure you gave me some tugging today! Been thinking about you as I have been feeling it ALL day! And they say the uterus expands more easily for the second so it could be a good sign for you :) fx it's a symptom!
> 
> Mommysylvia you had two IB's?

I either had two or it took some days for the rest to come out
I had it from 1/17-1/19 first day it was dark brown...next two days it was a really light brown.. All days just one dime size spot once. Then I had it again yesterday one spot again brown. So confused!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you so much! I really want to try and temp...I just have to try to convince my husband to buy me one hehehe. Well as much as I wanted to feel symptoms. I didn't imagine the nausea lol I'm not even lying I was like go away!! I was going to vomit in the car!
> 
> As for the O date yes I'm not sure but I look at my notes and it shows I had o pains then two days later I had ewcm at night so I might be around 13dpo? Who knows..... I'll post my symptoms by "guessed" do in a little if you can look over them?

I'm not saying your imaging ANY of it. Progesterone literally mimics HCG and that can cause nausea and all sorts of stuff. Ive had random puking once or twice in my TWWs not pregnant. It seems like ive had EVERY symptom in my TWW's that I actually remember having with my last pregnancy and no luck yet. :(. Of course I'm sure SOME symptoms are probably in our heads at times, certain ones like a backache, pelvic pain, skin breakout, nausea, etc, are def not symptoms that we "imagine", as u stated. But i do believe we notice it more AND we put the symptoms with pregnancy since we are TTC and know about what dpo we are, u get what i mean now? I really just wanted u to know that progesterone in a non-BFP cycle can make u feel more pregnant than u might in a BFP cycle. Some women get less symptoms in the TWW when pregnant and some get more. Every one of us are different, as well as each pregnancy we go through. Anyway, i didn't want u to think that i was saying ur imaging any of what ur feeling, again i only mean the two hormones WILL affect you in very, very similar ways and thats why us poor women all go so crazy during the TWW! The progesterone and HCG symptoms should be nothing alike but instead they're practically identical!!! Grr! We seriously cant get even the slightest break during the TWW, unless we see a BFP....that will always make things better :). 

Still crossing these fingers!

Also, the BBT thermometer is only $10 at WalMart or rite aid, or u can find them on amazon or eBay as well. You just need to make sure it's a Basal body thermometer and that u set an alarm to temp at the same time daily, before u get out of bed, talk, drink, eat...before u do anything other than roll over..lol and you'll know ur body better than ever within a month or two (if no BFP first of course! FX for the BFP!) and that'll make ur BFP come all that much quicker :) FX FX FX! I'm still really bummed about ur frer. FX for late O and AF not being due yet!!!! I bet u did O the last day u experienced the EWCM. FX! 

And yes, id be more than happy to tell u what i thibk after reading ur symptoms :) GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Mary I'm pretty sure you gave me some tugging today! Been thinking about you as I have been feeling it ALL day! And they say the uterus expands more easily for the second so it could be a good sign for you :) fx it's a symptom!
> 
> Mommysylvia you had two IB's?
> 
> I either had two or it took some days for the rest to come out
> I had it from 1/17-1/19 first day it was dark brown...next two days it was a really light brown.. All days just one dime size spot once. Then I had it again yesterday one spot again brown. So confused!Click to expand...

Dont let this worry u, as Its easily fixible but, sometimes spotting during the TWW can be a sign of a hormonal imbalance, such as low progesterone, which would make it hard for the egg to implant properly. Thats why I mentioned the docs to u cuz they can give u a supplement to help the egg stick if ur progesterone happens to be low. I wouldn't worry much about it at this point, unless u continue to get no BFP or AF, then def get checked out but I wanted to let u know so u can watch to see if u spot randomly through out ur TWW in future cycles as well, IF ur BFP doesn't show that is. Somethings making me feel like ur BFP is still coming and maybe u just had the late O as well as a late implanter...? U never know! Crossing these fingers! 
I'm sharing tons of info with u because I've spent 22 months researching this stuff like crazy so i LOVE sharing the knowledge ive learned about TTC with others to potentially aid them in conceiving ASAP :). Plus it'll save you many hrs on google! Lol I love Dr. google! & While I'm waiting for my tube to work for me, it makes me feel good to be able to at least help others achieve a BFP. Ive been saying it for a while but i truly want to be a fertility specialist down the road . Id love it and i think id just about Ace the tests without even studying at this point lol...I mean, I already have about two yrs of research under my belt and that's a great start to studying! :haha: lol. 

I need to go to bed. I keep getting that tugging along w AF type cramping and a huge vein popping out of my bb...thats Def a new, weird thing for me. I seriously will faint if we see our BFP the month before our repeat HSG! FX FX FX!!!!

Lots of dust to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you, and I know that's not what you meant by that lol I was just saying from my point of view that I definitely didn't imagine it lol. I really do hope we both get our BFP...more you since you've been waiting so long I know it must be really touch. I can't even stand a TWW haha.


----------



## mommysylvia

Here is my essay lol 
Some aren't pregnancy related I just noted everything I had that day....


CD 9, 13, 16 BD legs up 15-30 minutes

Cd 9 through 15 - Tons of watery cm (unusual for me)

CD13/O day- right ovary pain sharp, very watery cm TMI so much I had to keep checking, sore thighs, bloating, very fatigue slept in more than usual, itchy skin, started baby aspirin 81mg along with prenatals (hopefully this works...I've had 5 recurrent chemicals)

CD14/1dpo - BD, irritability, itchy skin, very fatigue, watery cm, small backache, bad acne breakout on face, congested

Cd15/2dpo - woke up to a very bad hot flash...I never get them, sore nipples mainly left, noticably bigger areolas with fluid, terrible acne, lightheaded, sticky watery creamy cm, kept wanting to go pee during the day, weird vivid dreams the night before, earache, ewcm at night after bm

1-3dpo - slightly painful twinge / pulling feel under or near my bellybutton lasted about 20 secs, sticky cm but barely anything almost dry unless I touch to check, pain near left ovary almost towards the middle, pain in lower left abdomem/ovary and shooting pains in pelvic area constantly, sensitive left nipple. At night the I got sharp stabbing pains on left side that radiated to vagina OUCH I couldn't stand it, feels heavy in lower part of tummy

2-4dpo - little cm, ear ache, lower part of stomach feels full/heavy, back pain, gassy! constant dull left ovary pain hurt really bad just to stand up or lay down all day, it radiates to rectum and back, left nipple pain is gone now its the right, loss of appetite, pinchy feeling by bellybutton, prominent veins in breasts, heightened smell, glob of oily lotiony cm at night before bed

3-5dpo - thirsty, headache when I woke up, vivid dream the night before, glob of oily lotiony white cm, BLOATED before even eating... I look 3 mos preg! skin breakout again, twinges by right ovary, pelvic pain, pinching by bellybutton

4-6dpo - felt a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen last night couldn't sleep. Tons of pressure and pain in the middle lower part radiating to pelvic area today, I woke up at 6am in pain!!! I hope something good is happening in my uterus lol, gobs of very oily creamy cm unlike ever before, thirsty, backpain, terrible joint pain at night on my whole left arm and hand (I never got that before), fatigue

.....Starting to think I might have a cyst....my stomach feels swollen and I always get pains. I'm very nervous now since were in the middle of nowhere till may because my husband is working out here! :/ Pray its not a cyst

5-7dpo - bloated/swollen stomach...its hard, backache on upper right, dry nose and mouth, very faint BFP I'll try to wait a few more days to take another, stressed, super sharp pain in pelvic area, creamy cm, vivid dreams 
(UPDATE: bfp was evap I'm guessing)

6-8dpo - insomnia every night, super thirsty, heavy/swollen stomach, creamy cm, mild back pain off and on the whole day, hurts to wear a bra, lower left abdominal twinges near middle, very vivid dreams!

7-9dpo - lotiony white cm and bloated, super faint bfp or maybe BFN on generic FRER (family dollar brand), constipated, gassy, loss of appetite, sharp pains in uterus or lower tummy when I had to pee, hip cramps
UPDATE: I went to RR to pee, barely anything came out but I did have my IB!! It was dark brown on liner. So ecstatic, I pray this baby stays! :D @11pm

8-10dpo - small amount light brown spotting, horrible rib and lower/upper right back pain, chest hurts a little feels like bra is too tight but I don't have one on, hungry when I woke up, bloated, twinges in breasts, lots creamy cm, cramps, sharp stabbing shock in pelvic area, heartburn and hot flashes before going to sleep

9-11dpo - BFN FRER, light brown spot (barely a smudge), bloated, watery cm, very hungry but get full quick, cramps, heartburn at night again, started having shortness of breath from now on

10-12dpo - woke up with bad AF cramps, feel wet down there, toothache (random), painful tightening on my right side middle of stomache, very very very faint BFP with first signal cheapie, gassy, starving...just ate an hr ago, twinges on left side, did I say hungry?

11-13dpo - every day I have little shocks going through only my right breast but does not hurt to touch, bloating, cravings, fatigue / exhaustion, appetite increase, gas, left pelvic pain, canker sore since yesterday, lightheaded when I stand up

12-14dpo - Slightly darker BFP with first signal, sharp pinches down below/around pelvic area, still extremely bloated....before TTC I have a flat stomach now it always looks like im 5 mos pg, breaking out bad, brown spot on liner, hot flash or low grade fever, dizzy spells with headache, gassy, nausea after eating a banana before bed

13-15dpo - heavy breasts, headache, starving as soon as I smelled food... made my stomach hurt, BFN FRER, nausea after eating, car sick!! sharp twinges on left side of stomach


----------



## mommysylvia

Just took this now after a 5 hr hold.... So this is an evap? :(
https://i62.tinypic.com/2cp3kg4.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Looks like I see something there but I'm not certain. 

I read through your symptoms and those can go either way. I've had textbook symptoms before and got a bfn and then nada cycles and got a line. 

There's definitely a shadow or start of a line on your test.


----------



## melewen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be

I wanted to share my reveal video to my parents that we took tonight. They were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, good luck on your 7dpo test tomorrow..... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Just took this now after a 5 hr hold.... So this is an evap? :(
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2cp3kg4.jpg

I cant really tell. It looks like its just the shadow from the dye running across. Because the dye in this brand test is so dark, its very easy for them to cause evaps, even in the time frame. It could still amount to more tho! FX! As I said yest, I refuse to use them because of how easily ive gotten evaps on them :(. I think frer is probably the most reliable answer at this point for you but like I said, it could still be early! FX FX FX! We're ALL different.

And I agree with cutie about your symptoms...they really could go either way. I have a full thick note book full of TWW symptoms from cycle 5-16 and then I stopped recording so much when my note book got full...lol but anyway, ur list of symptoms are identical to some of my past cycles BUT they're also common in BFP cycles. I'm telling ya, progesterone, the hormone released after O, 100% mimics hcg so thats why there's no way of really saying with symptoms until a test will show BFP.
I do have a feeling that u may have oed around the time when u started feeling extremely bloated. I always look like I'm 3 months pregnant the few days after O from bloating so much lol. Its from the progesterone. It does sound like ur progesterone must be high to cause all these symptoms tho so thats a plus for TTC. Given the fact that I know you cant go to get blood work yet, id wait another wk and if AF still hasn't shown or you still don't see a BFP, go to the ER. My best friend couldn't get a bfp on a HPT with her first pregnancy until she was about 12wks!!! It was soo strange! She Did find out she was pregnant through blood work at 6wks pregnant though. Sometimes it just takes much longer for HCG to enter the urine stream for a test to pick up on it well. I'm willing to bet you oed Later then expected. Before I started temping, id go by opks, o pains, and my cm and I quickly learned after the first cycle temping that I had been timing BD for 3-5 days later then expected. I thought I oed up to 5 days after my real O time So some cycles I was completely missing O. It also took temping to teach me that the time after O occurs, to the time AF would arrive again, will always be the same number of days in between. For example, I have a 13 day LP so I know after I get my temp rise, AF will be due 14 days from that day. Some women have a 10/11 day LP and some have a 15/16 day LP so I'm thinking u oed on day 15, when u last had any sort of fertile cm, and u prob have a longer LP then u thought but I cant be certain without a chart :-\. But that helps explain why maybe its still too early for AF or a BFP. I so wish u could just print out a chart from this month, some how LOL. I want to know when ur actual O day was!! I will say, if ur usual cycle is 30 days or longer, thats a huge indicator that you prob O between CD14-20, depending on ur LP length. Sorry this is so much info at once! So my opinion on ur O day would be CD15 but I'm not an expert, esp when I'm just guessing off of signs only. I hope the mean witch stays away!

Anyway, lots and lots of luck To you!!!! I hope u get an answer very soon! Limbo stinks! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! :) 

Melewen, I love that video with your parents! :haha:. Awesome memories! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Mommysylvia, it's not over till it's over.... My previous colleague found out she's pregnant pass 12 weeks... She too can't get a :bfp: with all the HPTs she took. She then decided to go get checked, the urine test at the clinic came back negative as well... Then they did a scan (transvaginal) and there it was, A BABY... and she's measuring according to LMP. 

Edit: She just had her baby boy last September.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mommysylvia, it's not over till it's over.... My previous colleague found out she's pregnant pass 12 weeks... She too can't get a :bfp: with all the HPTs she took. She then decided to go get checked, the urine test at the clinic came back negative as well... Then they did a scan (transvaginal) and there it was, A BABY... and she's measuring according to LMP.
> 
> Edit: She just had her baby boy last September.

Thats just like my BFF! Except her son is Aidens age :). The same happened with her last pregnancy too though (baby boy born in October). She had to get bloods done along with an u/s at 6wks with both pregnancy's as HPTs wouldn't work for her. She even had a mini "period" with her last but she knew something wasn't "normal". I always wish that'd be the case for me when I thought I was out but my temp always proves it to of been AF passing. Whenever dh says "maybe ur one of the "I didn't know I was pregnant" women!" lol and I always think about it and then I say, impossible, my temps tell me so....lol. I have a love hate relationship with temping....more love tho! :)

NOTE: Mommysylvia, HPTs DID work for her in her other pregnancy's so even though they've worked for u in the past, every pregnancy can differ. This info is for if a BFP or AF doesn't show in a few days tho cuz I really think its just a little early still right now after reading ur symptoms around O time. Usually my fertile cm dries up the day OF O....it'll be watery or EW in the a.m and then by noon it always gets more creamy/sticky and thats when I know ill be seeing a temp rise the next day. We all have diff patterns tho but this would make the most sense as to why u haven't gotten an answer yet, u know? I hope the next wk fly's for u!


----------



## mdscpa

My friend is irregular but she knew something is up so she took HPTs when she never had period in 2 months... she waited til the third month still no af so few more HPTs still negative... That's when she decided to get checked... I didn't believe so much with "I didn't know I was pregnant" til it happened to one of my friends... :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> My friend is irregular but she knew something is up so she took HPTs when she never had period in 2 months... she waited til the third month still no af so few more HPTs still negative... That's when she decided to get checked... I didn't believe so much with "I didn't know I was pregnant" til it happened to one of my friends... :D

it was literally the same exact thing with my friends first pregnancy. Its pretty cool to know you have a friend that happened to as well....its so uncommon but it def happens! Are u sure u don't live in NH & our friends are really just the same person...? Lol :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

It happened to my mom as well with my sister. She didn't find out she was pregnant until 5 months when she demanded an ultrasound


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> My friend is irregular but she knew something is up so she took HPTs when she never had period in 2 months... she waited til the third month still no af so few more HPTs still negative... That's when she decided to get checked... I didn't believe so much with "I didn't know I was pregnant" til it happened to one of my friends... :D
> 
> it was literally the same exact thing with my friends first pregnancy. Its pretty cool to know you have a friend that happened to as well....its so uncommon but it def happens! Are u sure u don't live in NH & our friends are really just the same person...? Lol :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Im sure we're talking about different person.... She said the only odd thing was the no af for 2 months because even though she's irregular she always have period every month but cycle days are changing (like me). She didn't gain weight nor have any cravings.... Oh, by the way, i only found out about her story when i saw her post that she had a son... :haha: She kept it the whole time :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

5 months???!!!!???? Whoo..... That's hard..... I'd be so worried if i found out that long and be thinking about any meds i took that might affect the baby...


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM today, I have a sharp pain in my left hip bone area and still sore bbs. I'm a bit crampy but not too bad, atm anyway. I have and have had a killer headache too. Why must we ensure these symptoms if no BFP?! Please symptoms, come with a sticky BFP this cycle! :) 
I woke up this a.m with a really bad ear ache :(. I am praying that I'm not getting an ear infection!! I haven't had one in YEARS but I know my allergies have been crazy so that may be it. I went to bed and felt fine but when I woke up, alls I could feel was my ear ringing in a veryyyy uncomfortable way. It hurts :-\. FX I just slept on my ear wrong (lol) and hopefully its nothing! Its pretty deep in there so I doubt I slept on it wrong though, darn it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Holy cow! 5 months!!? Thats crazy! I like these stories :)


----------



## cutieq

5 months?! Just goes to show how little damage we can do? Truly our bodies miracle. I'd be going bat shit crazy though freaked out that I did something wrong! I hear all these stories on TLC, but didn't know they happened to real people.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> 5 months?! Just goes to show how little damage we can do? Truly our bodies miracle. I'd be going bat shit crazy though freaked out that I did something wrong! I hear all these stories on TLC, but didn't know they happened to real people.

LoL! Right?! When I first saw that show years ago I was like "HOW?! That does NOT happen!!" and then It happened with my friend at the beginning of her pregnancy and then my friends SIL had her period every month, bfns, and found herself at the ER due to bad nausea and was told she was approximately 4 1/2 months pregnant. Thankfully she found out before actual birth! She did gain a tiny bit of weight but she thought it was from eating because she struggled with weight loss in the past and the fact that her "period" would literally come every month on day 28, like clockwork made her think there was no way she was pregnant. I guess she was wrong about that one! Our bodies truly are amazing and it usually tells us what we need to be healthy in pregnancy through making us crave the things that contain the vitamins and such that we need, u know? Even not pregnant this happens. Its crazy what our bodies are capable of! It makes me proud to be a woman :)


----------



## cutieq

Well said! I've never been more proud to be a woman. Our body is freaking amazing! Apparently mine is finding nutrients in everything with carbs in it :rofl: but I didn't eat many before so maybe my body is telling me it needs them.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Well said! I've never been more proud to be a woman. Our body is freaking amazing! Apparently mine is finding nutrients in everything with carbs in it :rofl: but I didn't eat many before so maybe my body is telling me it needs them.

lol! :rofl: Your body very well could need some! I read that we need SOME carbs in our diets so Eat up!! :) Enjoy being able to blam bad eating habits on being pregnant! Lol You have every right to eat ALL the junk you want! "The baby wants it!" lol. Thats something I said very often while pregnant with Aiden :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thanks for all the info ladies and stories...I still have hope that I could be, but then I have a feeling I'll start around next week since it will be 32 days. I'm so irregular just two cycles ago I had a 25-28 day cycle. And from my app it shows I have LP's from 6-12. I never hit past 13 yet. I've had creamy cm since O everyday...but today its watery so I'm getting worried that the witch is coming soon. 

In a week IF she doesn't come ill buy a FRER. Until then its just these leftover evap giver hpts lol, and in 2 weeks if she doesn't show (or sooner if I can't wait) I'll go to ER to get my blood drawn.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thanks for all the info ladies and stories...I still have hope that I could be, but then I have a feeling I'll start around next week since it will be 32 days. I'm so irregular just two cycles ago I had a 25-28 day cycle. And from my app it shows I have LP's from 6-12. I never hit past 13 yet. I've had creamy cm since O everyday...but today its watery so I'm getting worried that the witch is coming soon.
> 
> In a week IF she doesn't come ill buy a FRER. Until then its just these leftover evap giver hpts lol, and in 2 weeks if she doesn't show (or sooner if I can't wait) I'll go to ER to get my blood drawn.

Good luck hun. I really hope the best for u! I too get watery cm right before O (I was told by my doc that its due to estrogen increasing again to bring on AF) BUT again, ive also seen this plenty of times with BFPs. Although I do tend to get crazy w symptom spotting, ive realized that NOTHING is a great indicator other then an actual BFP. It stinks noticing all these symptoms right when we start TTC. 

Also, so you know, ur app is more than likely incorrect about ur LP, mine certainly was. The apps think everyone has a "textbook" cycle when in reality, most of us dont. If you only have an LP of 6 days, that'd be very bad and LPs dont differ by more than a day or two. I DEF think temping will help u learn soooo much about your cycles...Stuff that you never thought you'd learn about what your bodies doing. With a 25 day cycle and a normal LP of 11-16 days, U could usually expect to O between CD 9-15 and with a 28 day cycle and healthy LP, O would usually be between CD 12-17. Remember are just guesses based on a 11-16 day LP but I figured itd help u get a better idea of how our cycles really work. All and all, the day we O predicts when AF will show because the length of time between O and when AF is due again Never changed (other than by 1-2 days at times). If you only had a 6 day LP, there more then likely wouldn't be enough time for an egg to attach properly and such & with u saying ur LP was 12 days before too, its impossible to have LPs differ so much, u get what im saying? 

If AF shows, def pick up that thermometer girl and I bet you'll see a BFP much quicker. If you tend to BD every other day every cycle any how, youd most likely get pregnant without charting, you just wouldnt know when AF is due or if you have an LP defect and such so temping helps to prevent confusion like your having now. I wish there was more I could say to help u with THIS particular cycle :-\. At least if the evil witch shows, you'll know much more to start the new cycle. And btw, u can start temping at CD3-4 when AF isn't AS heavy and if you use the fertility friend app, (in my siggy u can look at mine) you'll just need to enter ur temp/cm and symptoms every day and FF will tell you when you have passed O after 3 high temps. From what I know about ur cycles so far, id say u tend to O between CD10-19, again depending on ur LP length and when ur body Os that particular cycle. The length BEFORE O can vary every cycle but the time after O until AF shows wont ever change. I really hope this helps and im sorry it I repeated myself at all. I kept trying to think of better ways to explain how our bodies/cycles truly work. It honestly took me to chart for 2 months before I really understood the whole LP thing. I too used to believe my LP varied from 10-15 days but I now know an LP wont change like that unless there's a cyst involved. I had a cyst 3-4 cycles back and it caused AF to show 4 days early but thankfully, my early AF that cycle was my cyst dissolving. The cycle before that one, I had a longer LP and I believe that was my cyst starting to shrink...maybe its cyst related this cycle for you? Idk but I do know it'll be much easier to give you a GOOD, more definite answer when I have ur temps to look at....Yes, I'm obsessed with looking at peoples charts! Lol :) I like to talk ppl in to temping because I know it'll help them, and also it feeds my temping addiction! Lol


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck hun. I really hope the best for u! I too get watery cm right before O (I was told by my doc that its due to estrogen increasing again to bring on AF) BUT again, ive also seen this plenty of times with BFPs. Although I do tend to get crazy w symptom spotting, ive realized that NOTHING is a great indicator other then an actual BFP. It stinks noticing all these symptoms right when we start TTC.
> 
> Also, so you know, ur app is more than likely incorrect about ur LP, mine certainly was. The apps think everyone has a "textbook" cycle when in reality, most of us dont. If you only have an LP of 6 days, that'd be very bad and LPs dont differ by more than a day or two. I DEF think temping will help u learn soooo much about your cycles...Stuff that you never thought you'd learn about what your bodies doing. With a 25 day cycle and a normal LP of 11-16 days, U could usually expect to O between CD 9-15 and with a 28 day cycle and healthy LP, O would usually be between CD 12-17. Remember are just guesses based on a 11-16 day LP but I figured itd help u get a better idea of how our cycles really work. All and all, the day we O predicts when AF will show because the length of time between O and when AF is due again Never changed (other than by 1-2 days at times). If you only had a 6 day LP, there more then likely wouldn't be enough time for an egg to attach properly and such & with u saying ur LP was 12 days before too, its impossible to have LPs differ so much, u get what im saying?
> 
> If AF shows, def pick up that thermometer girl and I bet you'll see a BFP much quicker. If you tend to BD every other day every cycle any how, youd most likely get pregnant without charting, you just wouldnt know when AF is due or if you have an LP defect and such so temping helps to prevent confusion like your having now. I wish there was more I could say to help u with THIS particular cycle :-\. At least if the evil witch shows, you'll know much more to start the new cycle. And btw, u can start temping at CD3-4 when AF isn't AS heavy and if you use the fertility friend app, (in my siggy u can look at mine) you'll just need to enter ur temp/cm and symptoms every day and FF will tell you when you have passed O after 3 high temps. From what I know about ur cycles so far, id say u tend to O between CD10-19, again depending on ur LP length and when ur body Os that particular cycle. The length BEFORE O can vary every cycle but the time after O until AF shows wont ever change. I really hope this helps and im sorry it I repeated myself at all. I kept trying to think of better ways to explain how our bodies/cycles truly work. It honestly took me to chart for 2 months before I really understood the whole LP thing. I too used to believe my LP varied from 10-15 days but I now know an LP wont change like that unless there's a cyst involved. I had a cyst 3-4 cycles back and it caused AF to show 4 days early but thankfully, my early AF that cycle was my cyst dissolving. The cycle before that one, I had a longer LP and I believe that was my cyst starting to shrink...maybe its cyst related this cycle for you? Idk but I do know it'll be much easier to give you a GOOD, more definite answer when I have ur temps to look at....Yes, I'm obsessed with looking at peoples charts! Lol :) I like to talk ppl in to temping because I know it'll help them, and also it feeds my temping addiction! Lol

Yes I definitely want to chart soon, we shall see what next week brings.... It just all depends when we can go to a Walmart to buy the thermometer since its an hr away :/ I just have the biggest feeling I am but then I have a little doubt. Thank you so much for the advice :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its a crazy blizzard here in NH last night onto today! Geesh! I knew it felt a little colder when I woke up and then I looked out the window and was like WOAH! Thats alot of snow!!

I'm breaking out so bad this cycle. I truly hope my HSG works if my BFP isn't first!! I have great feelings about it :). I honestly feel that I know my cycles so well now that id have a BFP within a month or two with an open tube. I wish I could have done the surgery months ago without any worry of completely losing my remaining tube and I bet id have a BFP by now. The hardest part of ATTC is learning your cycles, for sure, or regulating them if you have PCOS/irregular cycles. 

Mommysylvia, I was just thinking, u mentioned irregular cycles, a natural herbal supplement that u can order off of amazon for pretty cheap works wonders in helping to regulate a cyst and it can even help with cysts. My herbalist told me that no matter what, vitex will even out your hormones to make your cycle more predictable and she said sometimes it might mess up a cycle for 1 cycle (it didn't for me or a few other ladies ive recommended it to though, it worked great) but my herbalist said "Sometimes it takes one wonky cycle on vitex while its doing its job in regulating hormones." I was worried about taking it because I knew I didn't have irregular cycles so I thought it'd mess things up, I was just oing really early and wanted to O a couple days later and it helped me to start Oing CD12 or later. :) I wanted to share that with you as well for your next cycle, if no BFP this one that is. 
Lots of sticky dust to you!


PS. I just saw that u mentioned chemicals. I'm sorry uve been through that as well, I know how hard it was for me. Knowing this info, I hope u start charting even more now. As I said earlier, a LP shorter then 10 days can make it VERY hard for an egg to properly implant and temping will help you know for sure if this is a concern for you. IF u do really have an LP defect, its easily fixible and you can get progesterone cream for cheap online, just ask a doctor how much they recommend first if you don't go to the docs urself. Spotting is a sign of this too. My heads all messed up from ur cycle...lol. There's so many different possibilities, when I consider everything you've told me about this cycle and previous cycles. The next wk seriously couldn't go by any quicker!!! My AF is due in a wk and I am more excited to see what happens with ur cycle then my own!!!! Lol! At least I have a big distraction but id much rather you get an answer sooner then a wk from now. If today is CD 28/29, AF may be truly due tomorrow-Monday so maybe ull see a better line with the WalMart tests still, since those tests truly can take up to 13-16 dpo to actually show a definite line, I don't think ur out yet. Some women do say they get very early BFP's with those test but more than often, I see ladies complain that the tests don't show BFP even though frer shows a pretty dark BFP so like I said the other day, I see many many women say those tests are good for progression AFTER 15/16dpo. If it took that long for me with those tests, id be 2-3 days late for AF before id get a BFP, u get what I'm saying? And I'm happy to see your taking temping into consideration!! :) yay!

Wow, ive been busy with all these books to you! Lol. I don't feel its fair for me NOT to share what ive learned with you! :haha: Hope I'm not over flowing ur mind with all of this info at once! 
Def keep us posted! Stay away Witch!!! No :af: aloud!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Mary you're so freaking awesome. Just thought I'd tell you that if you haven't heard it today. ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, ur children are beautiful BTW! I wish my phone would allow me to attach photos onto this site and I don't have my laptop running so I usually just have Kenna (Wishing) post my pics for me when I really need to show u girls something lol . I noticed ur new pics and couldn't resist commenting.on them! :) Cant wait to see how adorable your 5th addition to the family is! FX not much longer! ;)


----------



## mommysylvia

Ugh I just noticed I was going by what my stupid app* said. My last period was 12/25 and I'm on cd31 so AF was suppose to show already (unsure because I'm irregular) or tomorrow she should show....if she even does. Let's pray not....


Hopefully I don't have a problem with my LP. Well for right now were just seeing how things go with TTC of we really are having problems for months then I will try taking all the stuff you mentioned but I definitely want to chart.

Thank you so much! Yes I would love to see yours :)


----------



## mommysylvia

cutieq said:


> Mary you're so freaking awesome. Just thought I'd tell you that if you haven't heard it today. ;)

She sure is!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay ladies I'm sorry I keep posting.
But PLEASE HELP!!? 

I started having pains and dark blood with a big snotty ewcm piece that is brown....
If someone is fine with it could I private msg you the TMI picture so you can try to help me see what it is. I'm thinking its not good :(


----------



## melewen

Mary IS awesome!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Nothing is tmi for us


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, I hope this cycle nr 22 is your one! Sorry about ear ache, that never is fun. Feel better soon hun :hugs: 

I'm with Jess, we've done it all ttc so we've probably seen it all as well - nothing TMI


----------



## mommysylvia

Sorry if this makes someone squimish.
I've had bad lower back and stomach pain since, this started. Now its dark red blood with stringy brown ewcm..... Pain subsided at 10:30pm. I really wish there was a miracle here and I could still have a viable pregnancy if I was. I was already getting my hopes up seeing girls get their BFPs late....I couldn't help to think its because DH and I BD last night...its been two weeks already so I said hey might as well lol.... But it was nothing crazy enough to hurt me. Idk ..I wish it was so simple to get answers...... Any experiences on this cm with blood???

What was the outcome?
I'm pretty sure I'm out I just need some reassurance
https://i58.tinypic.com/25qsq61.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

I have not experienced this but it could be due to :sex: and the stringy CM could be your DH's :spermy: FX it really is and not an impending :af:...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> I have not experience this but it could be due to :sex: and the stringy CM could be your DH's :spermy: FX it really is and not an impending :af:...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you....I really would love for it to be just that. So far I just used one pad through out the whole day which wasnt fully filled I just wanted to switch to tampon before I went to bed. Pains are back... They're just a dull ache in my lower stomach and back.


----------



## cutieq

I never experienced ib or old blood. For me, any sign of blood was normally AF. I definitely haven't experienced this before. I hope it's more what daphne said!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, I'm sorry, but that looks like the start to AF to ME. :-\. Ive seen AF start in too many different ways for myself and others who shared pics. Sometimes it looks brown or dark at the beginning due to left over old blood coming out, u know? Ive had AF start looking like that, light pink mixed with tons of watery cm, and just regular red blood. It can differ every month. I personally have never experienced IB but ive seen many, many pics and they all look so different. Spotting or bleeding at this point in your cycle makes me believe you oed on day 16-19 and this may be AF rearing her ugly face :(. Ill still keep these fingers crossed for u! Anything can happen while TTC so ur not out unless the witch shows full force.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its another awful snow storm here today so I'm probably going to be going for my blood work tomorrow, which will be fine at 8dpo. FX all looks good! 
I still have a killer headache, AF cramps on and off, still sore bbs, and a lower back ache. My nose is so runny again at this point :-\. Other then that, I don't feel much yet. Oh I forgot the wonderful skin breakouts ive had since 1/2 dpo. I have this one red dot on my cheek that won't go away! Its driving me crazy! Lol. 

As for my chart, I'm pretty happy with it so far. Its differ than usual. At 7dpo, my temp usually rises, ALOT, but this cycle its pretty stable. I'm hoping for a dip followed by a spike tomorrow and Tues but just my temp continuing to rise would be a good sign too, since we know I get dips alot throughout my tww. No huge dips or crazy rise at 7dpo looks good to me :) And I most commonly get dips at 5dpo, rather than 4dpo so maybe that change will be good for me. FX!


----------



## cutieq

Mary your symptoms and that chart look sooo good!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, those symptoms are so promising..... FX they lead you to your well-deserved :bfp:.... I agree with you, your chart is looking good..... And with a different pattern... :wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx Mary! I hope your bloods go well tomorrow. Take advantage of the cold to get lots of cuddles in :)

I'm loving your chart and hope you get your BFP is just around the corner! :hugs:

Mommysylvia, I'm optimistic for you and I hope you can still get your BFP!
I unfortunately have also had af start like that :( It is different for everyone though so it might not be af for you.


----------



## melewen

Mary fx so much for you!!!! Everything is sounding great :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you ladies :). Im hoping the difference in my chart pattern so far is a good sign...FX FX FX!! I almost tested this a m just to see if anything would show but I couldn't hold my pee long enough to get my hands on my cup lol. Idk why but I get frequent urination every cycle after O...progesterone probably. Hopefully this month its more than that! :). I'm going to try testing tomorrow with a wondfo though. It'll prob be a bit too early but I probably won't be able to resist...lol . Fx for a great surprise for us to share with Aiden right around his bday :)


----------



## Jrepp

Mommysylvia I hate to say it but that looks like the start of AF to me. I hope I'm wrong, but that's what it looks like to me. In your signature you say dd 1 and dd 2. Forgive me for being confused here as I thought you had 2 boys. 

Mary everything is sounding great. I hope this is finally it for you. Now go get your bloods so we have something to oooo and aaaa about!

AFM still sick as sick could be. I thought the ms was supposed to be going away, not getting stronger! I'm just trying to make it to Tuesday because then I can go to Ob intake for fluids rather than the er.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Jess, sorry you're still not feeling better. 
I really hope it will go away soon :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Aw jess I'm sorry :( Have you tried magnesium oil yet?


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm going to ER around 4 because the pain is unbearable and I need to make sure I don't have anything wrong down there even if its not a chem. I'm crying right now in pain. Its mainly on my left lower side constant stabbing pain and on my lower back.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mommysylvia I hate to say it but that looks like the start of AF to me. I hope I'm wrong, but that's what it looks like to me. In your signature you say dd 1 and dd 2. Forgive me for being confused here as I thought you had 2 boys.
> 
> Mary everything is sounding great. I hope this is finally it for you. Now go get your bloods so we have something to oooo and aaaa about!
> 
> AFM still sick as sick could be. I thought the ms was supposed to be going away, not getting stronger! I'm just trying to make it to Tuesday because then I can go to Ob intake for fluids rather than the er.

Aww Jess, feel better!! My bff had AM sickness her WHOLE pregnancy with his baby boy :-\. I felt so bad seeing her, I can only imagine how ur feeling! I was lucky enough not to experience it too bad, YET. I have a feeling its going to be one of the things Ill have to deal with in my next pregnancy, but I'm def praying I get lucky again! lol. I really hope you feel better soon. I remember the two wks when I did feel sick while pregnant with widen CLEAR AS DAY because it was THAT bad. Its like a constant feeling in ur belly that u just cant shake!! :( Go away a.m sickness!!!!!

And ill def be going for my blood work tomorrow IF I can get there. We are being hit with a Northeastern storm and are expecting another 12-26 inches tomorrow. Ugh. I really hope I can get there or my HSG will have to wait another damn month. If I miss my bloods, hopefully I at least get my BFP this cycle so I won't need to worry about the HSG :). FX! 

So what's ur opinion, do u think if I got bloods on day 9, do u think that'd be ok? I know 8dpo is fine with a 13 day LP but I'm not sure about day 9. I'm actually going to google it but still would like ur opinion :)

FEEL BETTER SOON!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I'm going to ER around 4 because the pain is unbearable and I need to make sure I don't have anything wrong down there even if its not a chem. I'm crying right now in pain. Its mainly on my left lower side constant stabbing pain and on my lower back.

I'm sorry hun. :(. This sounds like how my period feels every damn cycle. I just had u/s's for It and all was completely normal so hopefully its just a heavy start to AF coming on. That's what's been happening to me every month. I literally cry and lay in bed for the first 2 days or AF now. Its bad. I know I had a cyst for a couple of those cycles. 
Anyway I wish you the best and ill be praying for you. I'm very happy your going to the ER. They can usually figure out what's causing the pain, if there's a cause other then menstrual cramps. I NEVER used to have painful periods up until about a year ago. My doc said as we get older, it can, and usually will change for your personal self. I hope you get an answer today and I hope everything's ok with you! Also, mention the possibility of a cyst to them cuz horrible lower left side stabbing pain is what I felt when my cyst "burst" about 9yrs back. And even now when I have a cyst cyst (not just the one that forms when the egg is released after O but an "all the time" thing) it feels like stabbing pains, as well. Idk if ull even see this first but wanted to mention bringing that up but im sure they'll notice if you have one. Hopefully they do a scan. Again, best of luck! Feel better hun :(. I hate those stupid WalMart tests!!! I had a tough time the month they screwed with DH and I as well. Keep your head up and stay strong! I just pray ur a healthy woman and nothings wrong!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:


> Mommysylvia I hate to say it but that looks like the start of AF to me. I hope I'm wrong, but that's what it looks like to me. In your signature you say dd 1 and dd 2. Forgive me for being confused here as I thought you had 2 boys.
> 
> Mary everything is sounding great. I hope this is finally it for you. Now go get your bloods so we have something to oooo and aaaa about!
> 
> AFM still sick as sick could be. I thought the ms was supposed to be going away, not getting stronger! I'm just trying to make it to Tuesday because then I can go to Ob intake for fluids rather than the er.

Oh my, lol I never even noticed I put dd on both. Yes I have two sons I don't know why I put that. Thank you for pointing that out! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry hun. :(. This sounds like how my period feels every damn cycle. I just had u/s's for It and all was completely normal so hopefully its just a heavy start to AF coming on. That's what's been happening to me every month. I literally cry and lay in bed for the first 2 days or AF now. Its bad. I know I had a cyst for a couple of those cycles.
> Anyway I wish you the best and ill be praying for you. I'm very happy your going to the ER. They can usually figure out what's causing the pain, if there's a cause other then menstrual cramps. I NEVER used to have painful periods up until about a year ago. My doc said as we get older, it can, and usually will change for your personal self. I hope you get an answer today and I hope everything's ok with you! Also, mention the possibility of a cyst to them cuz horrible lower left side stabbing pain is what I felt when my cyst "burst" about 9yrs back. And even now when I have a cyst cyst (not just the one that forms when the egg is released after O but an "all the time" thing) it feels like stabbing pains, as well. Idk if ull even see this first but wanted to mention bringing that up but im sure they'll notice if you have one. Hopefully they do a scan. Again, best of luck! Feel better hun :(. I hate those stupid WalMart tests!!! I had a tough time the month they screwed with DH and I as well. Keep your head up and stay strong! I just pray ur a healthy woman and nothings wrong!!

Thank you so much. Yes I will mention cyst to him since my stomach has stayed swollen hard since around ovulation. Hopefully they find out whats going on...and yes I hate the Walmart tests I just got another line yesterday or should I say evap lol


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Mommysylvia I hate to say it but that looks like the start of AF to me. I hope I'm wrong, but that's what it looks like to me. In your signature you say dd 1 and dd 2. Forgive me for being confused here as I thought you had 2 boys.
> 
> Mary everything is sounding great. I hope this is finally it for you. Now go get your bloods so we have something to oooo and aaaa about!
> 
> AFM still sick as sick could be. I thought the ms was supposed to be going away, not getting stronger! I'm just trying to make it to Tuesday because then I can go to Ob intake for fluids rather than the er.
> 
> Aww Jess, feel better!! My bff had AM sickness her WHOLE pregnancy with his baby boy :-\. I felt so bad seeing her, I can only imagine how ur feeling! I was lucky enough not to experience it too bad, YET. I have a feeling its going to be one of the things Ill have to deal with in my next pregnancy, but I'm def praying I get lucky again! lol. I really hope you feel better soon. I remember the two wks when I did feel sick while pregnant with widen CLEAR AS DAY because it was THAT bad. Its like a constant feeling in ur belly that u just cant shake!! :( Go away a.m sickness!!!!!
> 
> And ill def be going for my blood work tomorrow IF I can get there. We are being hit with a Northeastern storm and are expecting another 12-26 inches tomorrow. Ugh. I really hope I can get there or my HSG will have to wait another damn month. If I miss my bloods, hopefully I at least get my BFP this cycle so I won't need to worry about the HSG :). FX!
> 
> So what's ur opinion, do u think if I got bloods on day 9, do u think that'd be ok? I know 8dpo is fine with a 13 day LP but I'm not sure about day 9. I'm actually going to google it but still would like ur opinion :)
> 
> FEEL BETTER SOON!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think 9dpo is fine too. It's just a base to say 1. Yes you've ovulated and 2. If ovulation was strong. Hopefully you can get there tomorrow. 



mommysylvia said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Mommysylvia I hate to say it but that looks like the start of AF to me. I hope I'm wrong, but that's what it looks like to me. In your signature you say dd 1 and dd 2. Forgive me for being confused here as I thought you had 2 boys.
> 
> Mary everything is sounding great. I hope this is finally it for you. Now go get your bloods so we have something to oooo and aaaa about!
> 
> AFM still sick as sick could be. I thought the ms was supposed to be going away, not getting stronger! I'm just trying to make it to Tuesday because then I can go to Ob intake for fluids rather than the er.
> 
> Oh my, lol I never even noticed I put dd on both. Yes I have two sons I don't know why I put that. Thank you for pointing that out! :)Click to expand...

Lol, I wanted to say something for awhile now but felt like a huge b!/$h saying something. It's got to be the teacher in me. I'm sorry you're in so much pain. I hope you figure it out soon!

I spent 3 hours puking :cry: I have a massive headache, am so nauseous and exhausted. I'm trying to settle things down but it isn't working out. Ronny said I'm no longer allowed to have cereal for dinner as I'm always so much worse the next day when I do that. I'll tell you what, pregnancy was grossly misrepresented.


----------



## mommysylvia

@jrepp thank you...Once you said that I felt so stupid lmao It never crossed my mind that I did that. I guess I want a daughter really bad :)

Yup the nausea sucks I had it till 4 months really bad!


I'm filling up a super tampon every great so I really need to go to ER to see what's up because I've already been lightheaded


----------



## Jrepp

Do you have any pads you could use? I know they aren't comfortable but if your going in it will give the doc a better picture of how much your bleeding. With miscarriage 2 (Kenna and Mary probably remember this) I was going through a pad every 20-30 minutes. And by going through I mean bleeding so much the pad was drenched in blood and leaking through my clothes onto the bed. I'm nervous for you.


----------



## melewen

Jess when did your nausea start? Did I ask you this already (baby brain totally already started for me.. I have the weirdest freaking symptoms so far)?


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:


> Do you have any pads you could use? I know they aren't comfortable but if your going in it will give the doc a better picture of how much your bleeding. With miscarriage 2 (Kenna and Mary probably remember this) I was going through a pad every 20-30 minutes. And by going through I mean bleeding so much the pad was drenched in blood and leaking through my clothes onto the bed. I'm nervous for you.

No I used my last one yesterday I want to stop by a store before we go so I can buy some since they're probably going to check in there. Yeah I woke up today with it soaked through my pants


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Jess when did your nausea start? Did I ask you this already (baby brain totally already started for me.. I have the weirdest freaking symptoms so far)?

It started about 4 days before my bfp, but at the time I thought it was a cold since Ronny had a serious cold going at the time. The cold meds really weren't helping much but it all made sense when I got my bfp. I would say it started with implantation and has since progressed to all day puking. Everyone says it goes away but I'm already into my fourth month and this is getting worse. I may have to call the docs but I'm really hoping to make it to Tuesday so I can be seen in Ob intaje rather than the er.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any pads you could use? I know they aren't comfortable but if your going in it will give the doc a better picture of how much your bleeding. With miscarriage 2 (Kenna and Mary probably remember this) I was going through a pad every 20-30 minutes. And by going through I mean bleeding so much the pad was drenched in blood and leaking through my clothes onto the bed. I'm nervous for you.
> 
> No I used my last one yesterday I want to stop by a store before we go so I can buy some since they're probably going to check in there. Yeah I woke up today with it soaked through my pantsClick to expand...

:-\. I'm sorry hun. Now that I know its super heavy, it probably is very strong AF cramping. I literally cry monthly. Dh said I looked like the "I didn't know I was pregnant" women cuz I was holding my belly laying in my bed crying SO hard. I thought I was having an ectopic. This was last cycle. I know for me, the heavier AF is, the more I cramp. Also, the stress from wondering what's going on with you for the last wk or so could have def made for a heavier AF as well. I hope AF lets up very quickly for you so you can have a fresh start on a new cycle, and can start temping. That'll help you know exactly what's going on sooo much better. Good luck hun. I hope all is well in there! You'll be in my prayer's for a very healthy reproductive system and just good overall health. 
Feel better. :hugs: The TWW can most def take a toll on you. I hope the next one is much easier for you!


----------



## melewen

Jrepp said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Jess when did your nausea start? Did I ask you this already (baby brain totally already started for me.. I have the weirdest freaking symptoms so far)?
> 
> It started about 4 days before my bfp, but at the time I thought it was a cold since Ronny had a serious cold going at the time. The cold meds really weren't helping much but it all made sense when I got my bfp. I would say it started with implantation and has since progressed to all day puking. Everyone says it goes away but I'm already into my fourth month and this is getting worse. I may have to call the docs but I'm really hoping to make it to Tuesday so I can be seen in Ob intaje rather than the er.Click to expand...

Is it officially hyperemesis gravidarum?


----------



## mommysylvia

Were going to hold off on TTC sadly. My husband doesn't like seeing me hurt every cycle that we've tried....until I find a gyno and have insurance we won't be trying anymore unless it happens unexpectedly. 

Well I went to ER as some of you know, WORST HOSPITAL KNOWN TO MAN. Were in the middle of no where so the closest is a small hospital literally 1 floor. They took more than an hr to get to me. Then they didn't so an ultrasound because they only have the machine during the week (OMG!), they only did a yes or no blood test which only test 25 or higher. He said it could pass for negative or positive whatever that means. He said my urine was fine. Then he said he couldn't do any other tests on me because I need my own gyno to do that. Pretty much anything I asked he said I need my own doctor..... Then what are y'all? I mean cmon be more helpful! They didn't give me any pain meds and I was having excrutiating pains, I had a fast heart rate and was very lightheaded so they gave me an iv with fluids for about an hr. I just hate the fact that they couldn't check me for cysts or anything else except pregnancy. Where I live they will do anything they can to help you, not blow you off. 

Bad experience.

Anyways they prescribed me provera to help with the bleeding and they diagnosed me with abnormal vaginal bleeding.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry that you have to deal with not just the worst hospital but the worst staff as well... They should start closing that place if they won't serve you right.... :gun::ninja:

:cry: that you have to take a TTC break... But sometimes this is what we need and a surprise :bfp: comes along.... A break can make you relax a bit and like others said it helps with the fertility sometimes stress can make our body :wacko: and affects our reproductive system... I know relaxing is a bad advice as others claim but it isn't impossible... No one lives without relaxing even for a second.... <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Wishing you the best and a surprise :bfp: soon.....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> So sorry that you have to deal with not just the worst hospital but the worst staff as well... They should start closing that place if they won't serve you right.... :gun::ninja:
> 
> :cry: that you have to take a TTC break... But sometimes this is what we need and a surprise :bfp: comes along.... A break can make you relax a bit and like others said it helps with the fertility sometimes stress can make our body :wacko: and affects our reproductive system... I know relaxing is a bad advice as others claim but it isn't impossible... No one lives without relaxing even for a second.... <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Wishing you the best and a surprise :bfp: soon.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:


Thank you, yes relaxing should be good. I had too much stress these last few days but I feel a lot has been lifted off my shoulders now that I can just relax :) Don't get me wrong I want this baby so bad but waiting won't hurt....I'm 21 so I have some time lol I just wanted my own baby girl already. I'm still going to keep taking prenatal and eating better to get my body ready for TTC later. You never know it might be in 2 cycles because I'm very impatient lol


----------



## mdscpa

Baby Girl will soon come (when you least expect it :haha:). We were actively trying for some time but the month we got our :bfp: it was the time when we were like a little bit relaxed, i think :haha: I temped, i used different brands of OPKs (a lot of it), decided to just finish my fertilaid left over _(we were planning to seek our FS help again the next cycle)_ and just go with every other day :sex: but it was when i got my positive OPKs when we BD'd daily, :haha:. Then i log symptoms but not really talked about it that much, was trying to relax, waited til 14dpo to test... I guess it was the other ladies here who got so stressed :wacko: during my TWW looking at my chart and they all wanted me to test because of my good looking chart :haha:. Although i felt like i maybe pregnant then, not due to symptoms but because of my temps i just don't want to admit it and get disappointed so i never tested early. Looking back it's been a crazy day when i did the test.

Edit: I really recommend you temping it helped me knowing my cycle.... :bfp: was on my 5th complete temping.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Were going to hold off on TTC sadly. My husband doesn't like seeing me hurt every cycle that we've tried....until I find a gyno and have insurance we won't be trying anymore unless it happens unexpectedly.
> 
> Well I went to ER as some of you know, WORST HOSPITAL KNOWN TO MAN. Were in the middle of no where so the closest is a small hospital literally 1 floor. They took more than an hr to get to me. Then they didn't so an ultrasound because they only have the machine during the week (OMG!), they only did a yes or no blood test which only test 25 or higher. He said it could pass for negative or positive whatever that means. He said my urine was fine. Then he said he couldn't do any other tests on me because I need my own gyno to do that. Pretty much anything I asked he said I need my own doctor..... Then what are y'all? I mean cmon be more helpful! They didn't give me any pain meds and I was having excrutiating pains, I had a fast heart rate and was very lightheaded so they gave me an iv with fluids for about an hr. I just hate the fact that they couldn't check me for cysts or anything else except pregnancy. Where I live they will do anything they can to help you, not blow you off.
> 
> Bad experience.
> 
> Anyways they prescribed me provera to help with the bleeding and they diagnosed me with abnormal vaginal bleeding.

I'm so sorry hun. I wish I could send the hospital staff here over your way! I want to scream at those people for u! Everything u asked for was very reasonable! Ugh! I'm sorry :(.

I do think taking a little break may be good for you and hey, u could start temping in the meantime, that way when u are ready to try again, you'll know your body/cycle much better! Its actually recommended to temp 2-3 months BEFORE TTC so that could help you work at that BFP, in a way, until you feel completely ready. Just a suggestion to help you conceive quicker when ur ready again! 
Get as de-stressed as possible while your taking a break and pamper yourself! It can help your mind and body to relax and possibly even regulate. I had to take a 4 month break (NTNP) after finding out my remaining tube was blocked a year ago because I was soo devastated. I NEEDED that break, and it sounds like you do too. During my break, I found enzymes to HOPEFULLY help tubal blockage and ive been taking them for 11 months now. I started actively TTC again as soon as I felt ready, mentally. I had to tell myself before I started trying hard again that "its just not going to happen as quickly as I want it but it WILL happen!" That one tiny sentence helps me to prepare myself at the end of each cycle for AF to show, incase I dont see my BFP. Something for when u start trying again that may help you as much as it helps me is always plan ahead for the next cycle...that way IF AF were to show, ud already have a plan for the next cycle. Idk why but having that "plan" to move forward to helps me deal with the let down every cycle sooo much easier now, but its never EASY, just easier. 

Anyway, I will be crossing my fingers that your heavy AF goes away for this cycle and your future cycles. Thankfully you have provera now, ive seen that help many women. By the time your ready again, I think your reproductive system will be much healthier & ready for your baby girl :). 

Again, I'm so sorry the ER did NOTHING you requested. If it weren't for the provera, it almost would have been pointless to go there!! I agree with Daphne, they should shut that place down if they cant even do their jobs!!!! Is there another hospital near by in the case of an emergency? Just curious...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mommysylvia, I'm so sorry for your pain and heartache + the hospital's lack of service to you! :hugs:

I agree with the other ladies NTNP might just work for you. Try and take some time for yourself as well hun, nice long bubble bath and some wine and chocolates. Some mommy time so that you can deal with the heartache of the past few cycles of ttc. Like Daphne said as cliché as people might say it is or as angry as some might get if you at least TRY just a little to be a bit more laid back your body will thank you for it. Stressing really isn't good for us (now I need to learn to listen to myself as well!)

When you do decide to actively try again I suggest you look into temping and using opks. You'll get to learn yourself so much better (like Aidensmommy knows herself :D ) and it def. does help when ttc. It worked for me 1st time.

Thinking of you and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:
I have a poll up on my journal if anyone wants to go and vote / predict baby's gender for me :D

Link to my journal is the animated pic in my signature. Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Jess when did your nausea start? Did I ask you this already (baby brain totally already started for me.. I have the weirdest freaking symptoms so far)?
> 
> It started about 4 days before my bfp, but at the time I thought it was a cold since Ronny had a serious cold going at the time. The cold meds really weren't helping much but it all made sense when I got my bfp. I would say it started with implantation and has since progressed to all day puking. Everyone says it goes away but I'm already into my fourth month and this is getting worse. I may have to call the docs but I'm really hoping to make it to Tuesday so I can be seen in Ob intaje rather than the er.Click to expand...
> 
> Is it officially hyperemesis gravidarum?Click to expand...

Yes. :(



mommysylvia said:


> Were going to hold off on TTC sadly. My husband doesn't like seeing me hurt every cycle that we've tried....until I find a gyno and have insurance we won't be trying anymore unless it happens unexpectedly.
> 
> Well I went to ER as some of you know, WORST HOSPITAL KNOWN TO MAN. Were in the middle of no where so the closest is a small hospital literally 1 floor. They took more than an hr to get to me. Then they didn't so an ultrasound because they only have the machine during the week (OMG!), they only did a yes or no blood test which only test 25 or higher. He said it could pass for negative or positive whatever that means. He said my urine was fine. Then he said he couldn't do any other tests on me because I need my own gyno to do that. Pretty much anything I asked he said I need my own doctor..... Then what are y'all? I mean cmon be more helpful! They didn't give me any pain meds and I was having excrutiating pains, I had a fast heart rate and was very lightheaded so they gave me an iv with fluids for about an hr. I just hate the fact that they couldn't check me for cysts or anything else except pregnancy. Where I live they will do anything they can to help you, not blow you off.
> 
> Bad experience.
> 
> Anyways they prescribed me provera to help with the bleeding and they diagnosed me with abnormal vaginal bleeding.

I'm sorry you had such a crappy visit to the hospital. Try and look around in your area for a free/reduced price clinic. I know some offer a sliding fee scale to cash customers. 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> :hi:
> I have a poll up on my journal if anyone wants to go and vote / predict baby's gender for me :D
> 
> Link to my journal is the animated pic in my signature. Thanks ladies :hugs:

When do you find out? I'm guessing boy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> I have a poll up on my journal if anyone wants to go and vote / predict baby's gender for me :D
> 
> Link to my journal is the animated pic in my signature. Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> When do you find out? I'm guessing boyClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs:
My 20 weeks scan is on 11 Feb 2015... 16 more days :dohh:


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> I have a poll up on my journal if anyone wants to go and vote / predict baby's gender for me :D
> 
> Link to my journal is the animated pic in my signature. Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> When do you find out? I'm guessing boyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> My 20 weeks scan is on 11 Feb 2015... 16 more days :dohh:Click to expand...

You should go to my blog and take the old wives tales tests I posted and repost them in your journal


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> I have a poll up on my journal if anyone wants to go and vote / predict baby's gender for me :D
> 
> Link to my journal is the animated pic in my signature. Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> When do you find out? I'm guessing boyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> My 20 weeks scan is on 11 Feb 2015... 16 more days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> You should go to my blog and take the old wives tales tests I posted and repost them in your journalClick to expand...

I remember reading that one on your blog. I'll do that tonight and see what we come up with! I'm guessing boy as well because all the males in dh's family have male offspring so I'm thinking that it might just be a genetic thing :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

The genetic thing might work as well Pam.... DH's two brothers' first born (they both have 2 kids, G/G and G/B) were girls... During TTC, DH said that our first born might be a girl because of that.... And look what we got... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Argh now all this speculating is driving me more insane than the actual wait :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ive been looking at charts like mine for hrs and im hoping for a nice rise tomorrow :). I keep seeing BFP charts with stable temps like mine and a dip of some sort on 8dpo and then a rise at 9/10 dpo. I'm hoping it'll be the same for me!
I keep getting AF like cramps (that burning feeling in your belly, idk if you all get that before AF or not but I always do). Its strange to have THIS kind of cramping so early on in the TWW. When I cramp Its usually more of a pain rather then "burning bubbly" sensation, until the 1-2 days before AF shows. Idk how to describe the difference but I'm sure many of you know what I mean. Hopefully it's a good sign though! 
I did use a wondfo today, cant post pics from my phone but if anything better shows, ill have Kenna post it. There's a thin line on there but I'm counting it as evap unless I see something darker tomorrow. FX! Ill keep u all posted. :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hoping for a nice rise as well Mary... I had dip at 3,5,8,10 dpo if you remember followed by triphasic rise at 11dpo... Hoping the same happens for you... I noticed that the second half or your TWW is like mine on a non-:bfp: cycle so i guess i'll start to nervous for you around 10 dpo onwards.... 

Praying hard for your tube to have done it's part and you get a :bfp: this cycle.... Crossing Everything for you STILL... <3

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Edit: I really recommend you temping it helped me knowing my cycle.... :bfp: was on my 5th complete temping.

I hear that a lot, that when couples least expect it....it happens. Thank you yes next time we go to the store I really want to get the thermometer :)




aidensmommy1 said:


> Anyway, I will be crossing my fingers that your heavy AF goes away for this cycle and your future cycles. Thankfully you have provera now, ive seen that help many women. By the time your ready again, I think your reproductive system will be much healthier & ready for your baby girl :).
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry the ER did NOTHING you requested. If it weren't for the provera, it almost would have been pointless to go there!! I agree with Daphne, they should shut that place down if they cant even do their jobs!!!! Is there another hospital near by in the case of an emergency? Just curious...

Yes its about an hr away which I'm so sure they are way better since the population is waaay bigger and they have a lot of places over there like where I live back home. Good thing is, is were going back in May....so IF we can hold off till then....IF as in I'm very impatient lol. Then I will already have my insurance hopefully and I can get the right care I needed back home.

Yes they should close that damn hospital down (not really) but they need more helpful staff there. No wonder they mostly had 1 star reviews....but my husband was tired from working all day that we had to stay in the area.
I will definitely start charting I think it sounds really good in knowing my body more but I will need y'all ladies help!! ;)?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mommysylvia, I'm so sorry for your pain and heartache + the hospital's lack of service to you! :hugs:
> When you do decide to actively try again I suggest you look into temping and using opks. You'll get to learn yourself so much better (like Aidensmommy knows herself :D ) and it def. does help when ttc. It worked for me 1st time.
> 
> Thinking of you and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


Thank you so much, yes tempting is my priority now! Lol I'm ready! Y'all ladies have helped me so much and I'm so grateful for y'all. 

BTW: Sorry for all the "y'all" going on when I talk I'm from Texas and I don't know what else to say lol I noticed I keep saying it lol


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ive been looking at charts like mine for hrs and im hoping for a nice rise tomorrow :). I keep seeing BFP charts with stable temps like mine and a dip of some sort on 8dpo and then a rise at 9/10 dpo. I'm hoping it'll be the same for me!
> I keep getting AF like cramps (that burning feeling in your belly, idk if you all get that before AF or not but I always do). Its strange to have THIS kind of cramping so early on in the TWW. When I cramp Its usually more of a pain rather then "burning bubbly" sensation, until the 1-2 days before AF shows. Idk how to describe the difference but I'm sure many of you know what I mean. Hopefully it's a good sign though!
> I did use a wondfo today, cant post pics from my phone but if anything better shows, ill have Kenna post it. There's a thin line on there but I'm counting it as evap unless I see something darker tomorrow. FX! Ill keep u all posted. :)

I really do hope you get your BFP you deserve! FX to a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I didn't even notice it, but probably because I'm in colorado :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, Fx for you! I don't know about you but I have seriously had more than enough of evaps from you so hope this is actually your BFP starting or that witch will be in serious trouble!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## breefranco

hello im a little confused on how to post my own.
but...
ive been spotting on and off for 4 days...4 days before my Af was suppose to show up.
very light and like I said on and off. not enough for a tp or a pad 
my cervix is very high up almost like I cant reach it. 
and when I pull my finger out there is no blood.
I would be 4 weeks "pregnant" today.
just wondering if this could be implantation bleeding or my AF is playing a very weird game...any input?


----------



## froggyfrog

Mommasylvia im from texas too!!


----------



## Wishing1010

breefranco said:


> hello im a little confused on how to post my own.
> but...
> ive been spotting on and off for 4 days...4 days before my Af was suppose to show up.
> very light and like I said on and off. not enough for a tp or a pad
> my cervix is very high up almost like I cant reach it.
> and when I pull my finger out there is no blood.
> I would be 4 weeks "pregnant" today.
> just wondering if this could be implantation bleeding or my AF is playing a very weird game...any input?

Could be implantation or AF. Do you take your temperature every day? Have you tried any tests?


----------



## mommysylvia

froggyfrog said:


> Mommasylvia im from texas too!!

Woot woot! Lol :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Mommysylvia, I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience at the hospital. I hope taking a break from TTC is relaxing for you and maybe a surprise BFP is on its way!

Jrepp, sorry you're feeling so terrible. I hope it gets better soon. I would think with the 2nd trimester it would, but I'm not sure about with hyperemesis gravidarum. :(

Mary, I am crossing my fingers so hard for a BFP for you! That thin line sounds promising.


----------



## missi1717

Usually on a 30 day cycle, today being day 32. Tested and received a bfn on friday. Scared to test again i dont want to be disappointed. I feel like i am getting af any second now but shes not here yet!!! Maybe ill test tomorrow?


----------



## cutieq

Missi have you added any vitamins or supplements this cycle?


----------



## missi1717

No i havent


----------



## cutieq

missi1717 said:


> No i havent

Ok. I know sometimes that can delay AF. I hope you've got a surprise BFP waiting!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

breefranco said:


> hello im a little confused on how to post my own.
> but...
> ive been spotting on and off for 4 days...4 days before my Af was suppose to show up.
> very light and like I said on and off. not enough for a tp or a pad
> my cervix is very high up almost like I cant reach it.
> and when I pull my finger out there is no blood.
> I would be 4 weeks "pregnant" today.
> just wondering if this could be implantation bleeding or my AF is playing a very weird game...any input?

:hi: and welcome
I'm sorry but I don't have much experience in the spotting department. I never spotted before af... she always just started.

Have you tested yet? Maybe IB.

FX for you!!



Michellebelle said:


> Mommysylvia, I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience at the hospital. I hope taking a break from TTC is relaxing for you and maybe a surprise BFP is on its way!
> 
> Jrepp, sorry you're feeling so terrible. I hope it gets better soon. I would think with the 2nd trimester it would, but I'm not sure about with hyperemesis gravidarum. :(
> 
> Mary, I am crossing my fingers so hard for a BFP for you! That thin line sounds promising.

Hi hun, glad to see you up and about :hugs:
How are you feeling and when are you going to dr again?



missi1717 said:


> Usually on a 30 day cycle, today being day 32. Tested and received a bfn on friday. Scared to test again i dont want to be disappointed. I feel like i am getting af any second now but shes not here yet!!! Maybe ill test tomorrow?

Do you track your cycle and o with temping or opks? You might have ovulated a bit later than normal so that is why af hasn't showed yet? 
Keeping my FX that when you do decide to retest you'll get your nice and strong BFP.

Loads of sticky BFP dust to all of you ttc ladies :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary, Fx for you! I don't know about you but I have seriously had more than enough of evaps from you so hope this is actually your BFP starting or that witch will be in serious trouble!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

oh yea, I have def had about 100 too many evaps! Lol. Ugh!

I didn't get my rise today but hey, I got a dip and 7-10dpo are the most common days for ID's so FX! I told Kenna that id be happy today if my temp dips or spikes today. All the BFP charts had either a rise or dip on 9dpo. FX I follow with a nice rise tomorrow and beyond :)

Edit-I did wake multiple times in the night so my temp is probably off a little. Filling you all in as to why I have an open circle marked for today.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Have you done any testing today Mary?

I cannot believe how impatient I have become with everything! I always seem to be saying I cannot wait for this or I cannot wait for that :haha:

I CANNOT WAIT FOR YOUR BFP!


----------



## melewen

^^^ what Pamela said!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I third that


----------



## cutieq

4th!


----------



## snshine23

I'm back in the TWW (I think?). Decided to take a break from the boards and just relax for the past 2 weeks. It has been nice! I ordered some cheap Wondfo OPKs from Amazon and have been peeing on sticks like crazy! LOL! Check out the progression: [URL=https://s142.photobucket.com/user/snshine23/media/IMG_0817.jpg.html][IMG]https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/IMG_0817.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I am currently CD 14 and based on the OPKs, I had quite a long surge. I think the one at 530pm on CD 12 was the beginning, it lasted all day yesterday (I felt cramping ALL day) and today, it seems like it's starting to get lighter. Not sure what DPO that puts me at, but I think with my new laid back approach, I am ok with not exactly knowing for sure. Either way, DH and I BD on CD 9, CD 11, 12, 13, and hoping for tonight. Hope that will be enough to catch this egg!


----------



## cutieq

Nice progression and I think your timing is great!!


----------



## mdscpa

I think you got great BD timing snshine23.... FX the :spermy: meets the egg....


:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snshine23 said:


> I'm back in the TWW (I think?). Decided to take a break from the boards and just relax for the past 2 weeks. It has been nice! I ordered some cheap Wondfo OPKs from Amazon and have been peeing on sticks like crazy! LOL! Check out the progression: [URL=https://s142.photobucket.com/user/snshine23/media/IMG_0817.jpg.html][IMG]https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/IMG_0817.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I am currently CD 14 and based on the OPKs, I had quite a long surge. I think the one at 530pm on CD 12 was the beginning, it lasted all day yesterday (I felt cramping ALL day) and today, it seems like it's starting to get lighter. Not sure what DPO that puts me at, but I think with my new laid back approach, I am ok with not exactly knowing for sure. Either way, DH and I BD on CD 9, CD 11, 12, 13, and hoping for tonight. Hope that will be enough to catch this egg!

:hi: Welcome back hun

I think your timing is great as well! I might be completely wrong but to me your cd13 pm and cd14 am looks the darkest to me so maybe cd14 was o day and if they get lighter from there you might be 1 dpo now :D

My opk's the last cycle was cd 15 and cd 16 positives like you would not believe how dark the were. CD17 the morning when I took another one it was white with no trace of a line.... Temping confirmed cd 16 was o day so that's why I'm guessing the last day of positives was your o day too :)

FX for you!!!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## snshine23

Line started getting dark at the end of CD 12 so I treated it as positive In case that was as dark as it got and we BD. Then it was getting darker On 13 so we BD again. We were able to get another BD in last night (hubby is not complaining!). I know that's good timing but I worry, is there such a thing as too much BD? I know it's good to have some in there waiting, but I just hope these guys stopped to ask for directions this time! Haha!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think you are all set hun, many say you can bd every day and there will be enough time for sperm to build up. More than once a day is apparently not that good of an idea for ttc. I'm no expert though :)

So when do you plan on testing :haha: Sorry I'm so naughty


----------



## mdscpa

snshine23 said:


> Line started getting dark at the end of CD 12 so I treated it as positive In case that was as dark as it got and we BD. Then it was getting darker On 13 so we BD again. We were able to get another BD in last night (hubby is not complaining!). I know that's good timing but I worry, is there such a thing as too much BD? I know it's good to have some in there waiting, but I just hope these guys stopped to ask for directions this time! Haha!

I think it's fine and you'll have greater chance conceiving... We had our :bfp: the cycle we made too much BD :haha: Here's my ovulation chart as you can see we did 4 days BD when i got my positive OPKs.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/MyBFPChart_zps2aa023ce.jpg


----------



## snshine23

I read the same thing, that more than once a day isn't good. All it takes is one to find it! I'm hoping this is it!
Hehe as far as testing goes, I'll see how symptoms pan out. I told DH I hope my body doesn't play tricks again, especially with our good timing, I can't help but be a little more hopeful. But only time will tell!


----------



## snshine23

And just took another OPK with FMU and its negative so I'm counting today as 1DPO!


----------



## mdscpa

snshine23 said:


> And just took another OPK with FMU and its negative so I'm counting today as 1DPO!

I'd still have another BD tonight just in case... We did when it came negative just to really cover our bases. :D And we only BD'd once a day so DH's :spermy: will have a chance to rest and accumulate :haha:


----------



## snshine23

And I just took another OPK with FMU and its negative so I'm saying today is 1 DPO!


----------



## snshine23

Whoa sorry about the double post!

I was thinking the same thing about BD tonight. DH shouldn't mind so I hope we find the time!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you melewen, Pamela, Jess & Dani :)

No BFP over here, yet, but I did get a rise back up today so maybe yest was a true ID and it'll take 2 days (so tomorrow) before I could test positive...? FX! Or its just another very cruel month. 

That bubbly feeling in my belly wont go away still. Its kinda like how my belly feels the day before AF but AF def isn't due yet. The next couple of days need to fly by! FX FX FX!!!


Good luck sunshne! Welcome to the TWW! :) :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX and tons of :dust:
Are you in the heavy snow hit areas at the moment?


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! So, here I am back at CD5. I've lost enough weight that I should be able to call on my next CD1 to get on Femara. :happydance:

I am worried about my progesterone, though. I've been having low post-O temps and my periods have gotten really short and light (like 2-3 days of light bleeding). So, I went ahead and called to get them to schedule a progesterone check this month. That way when they give me my Femara they know whether I'm going to need progesterone supplementation, too.


----------



## snshine23

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX and tons of :dust:
> Are you in the heavy snow hit areas at the moment?

Yes!! We got 18 inches of snow here yesterday!!! If I Od yesterday, then what a fun day to conceive...blizzard baby :winkwink:


----------



## snshine23

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank you melewen, Pamela, Jess & Dani :)
> 
> No BFP over here, yet, but I did get a rise back up today so maybe yest was a true ID and it'll take 2 days (so tomorrow) before I could test positive...? FX! Or its just another very cruel month.
> 
> That bubbly feeling in my belly wont go away still. Its kinda like how my belly feels the day before AF but AF def isn't due yet. The next couple of days need to fly by! FX FX FX!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck sunshne! Welcome to the TWW! :) :dust:

Thank you! Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats on the weight loss TTC74
I was doing tons of reading online about progestrone because my periods got lighter and shorter as well. I never got tested because I found myself a BFP first. Just wanted to say that it doesn't normally mean you have a problem. 

Glad you are getting tested just in case. Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX and tons of :dust:
> Are you in the heavy snow hit areas at the moment?

yes and it sucks! There's soooo much snow out there!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hoping to see another rise tomorrow Mary. I got so excited of today's temp that i dont want to jinx it....

FX for a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keep safe and warm Snshine and Mary (and anyone else).
Xxx


----------



## Jrepp

You guys keep safe. 

Mary did you have your bloods drawn?

Quick update on me: fainted Sunday night and called the doctors office yesterday and they told me I neededto come in for an evaluation. I went to Ob intake and they started an iv. 3/4 of the way through the first bag I started vomiting and 1/2 way through the scond bag I almost fainted walking to the bathroom. I'm talking extreme dizziness and falling to the ground but not losing conciousness. They gave me Phenergan via iv to stop the vomiting and let me take a nap before sending me home.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, feel better! You are really having the roughest pregnancy. I'm so sorry your going through all of this. Your doing a great job making sure you and your LO are healthy though. I had a feeling you'd be in there for IV fluids when u described how sick you felt from the start. Thank goodness for those fluids! I'm still praying this m/s wears off for you, & SOON!

And no, I sadly didn't make it for my bloods due to the insane blizzard here. The governor ordered everyone off the roads and such. Looking out my window today, I still can't see anything but white, everywhere! Soo, I guess I have to wait ONE more cycle for my HSG. Maybe there's a reason all these barriers keep getting in the way of my 7dpo bloods. By the time my HSG will be done, it should be ALMOST exactly 1yr since the first one so FX super tight that thats more than long enough for the enzymes to work! I'm still going to TRY and get my HSG done this coming cycle but I'm pretty sure she'll say "well, I want to see how your bloods come back first." She makes me mad. Clearly I DO have tubal issues so I dont see why she wont just let me deal with that part first! I keep waiting for her to recommend me to a specialist but I really really have been thinking about just calling around and finding a RE on my own. I feel they will know MUCH, MUCH more then my OB will ever allow herself to know. She doesn't open herself to anything new...she's 100% textbook and that drives me INSANE! I am 100% sure that everything will work out very soon, I truly feel so. In Dec I said I was feeling good that a BFP would be coming within the next few months, lets see if that feelings correct :)


----------



## Jrepp

Can you demand the hsg?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Can you demand the hsg?

I have and I can't seem to get what I want! Lol. She calls me back with her own little plan and makes me fall for it everytime. I'm so sick of it and plus now she isn't going to help me by saying I NEED the HSG so that my insurance will cover it for sure and so thats another reason she's being a jerk about it. I told her I WILL PAY IF NEEDED! But idk, dh and I were talking and we think we may have someone else do our repeat, someone more qualified when it comes to infertility. Hopefully it'll work out soon. I KNOW it'll be done by March, without a single doubt. By that point, IF I do have the same doctor do the HSG, I'll walk in there with the every bit of the money right then and there ($1000!) and that should get her to hear me demanding for it, finally! I always thought doctors were suppose to do what WE want, since we are the paying "customers" but this doctor is making me feel EVEN LESS in control of my fertility and I dont like it. I feel as though I should at least be able to have the say in when and what procedures I get done, u know? She could at least let me feel somewhat in control when it comes to treatment options but so far everything I say, she wants different. It truly feels like she just wants me to do IVF and thats that. Yeah if I had the funds for it this month, id love to do IVF but i don't have the funding right now and she knows that. Ugh. Too bad I don't have you here, with the pregnancy hormones raging through your body, you'd probably get this damn woman to listen!! Lol :)


----------



## pitbullmomma

I said I wouldn't come on here this time, not because you girl's aren't wonderful you truly are! Just that I didn't want to symptom spot this time around. We were all gun-ho for temping, but then the thermometer broke and I just felt aggravated and not in it. Work has been a stressor both on me and daddies, but we managed to try once in the beginning of January. Now I'm 10 days late, I am convinced I'm pregnant, but I just took a test and nothing. Nada. Negative. 

I'm mad. 

Can it still be negative midday at 5 weeks? Maybe I'm nuts and I'm not preggers, but I'm for sure convinced. I did drink a big drink before testing (I know I shouldn't, but I'm thirsty). It was a Clearblue test, not digital just normal blue dye which I hate but was all the store had. Any encouraging stories? 

Here are my symptoms to date:

Stretchy, abundant, sometimes clear sometimes opaque, CM
High CP
Exhausted
Craving bland food (I have a huge sweet tooth, and don't want any sweets)
Pressure, dull cramping, flutters
Waking up at 4:30 every morning to pee 
Weird dreams
Thirsty, thirsty, thirsty 
Bloated 

NO sore bbs, but occasionally they itch and burn. 

I feel defeated, ugh.

Baby dust all around!
I've miss you ladies

xoxo,
Jill


----------



## melewen

Pitbullmomma not gonna lie, those were definitely my early symptoms! My heart beat so hard at night too when I was trying to sleep.. and my back was super itchy and I had a stuffy nose. But those things could happen for any reason so of course we don't want to symptom spot too much. Hrmm... I have definitely heard of people not getting a BFP until weeks later but I think that is rare. How long is your longest cycle over the last year?


----------



## melewen

Oh and have you seen the movie Two: The Story of Roman and Nyro? Or that's generally what the title is. I saw it on Netflix a couple days ago and loved it! It's about a gay couple using a surrogate to have their twin sons. I def cried.. pregnancy hormones omg


----------



## pitbullmomma

Mel - My longest cycle in the past year (besides with my two M/Cs) has been 45 days. My average is 42. Maybe my urine was too diluted? I just feel like I'm pregnant! Ugh. So frustrating.

And no, I haven't seen that movie! I totally should though :) We used to watch The New Normal before it was cancelled :(


----------



## melewen

Hmmmm call your doc and see what they say. They gave me a day to come in for tests if you haven't gotten AF by then. And yes you'll love the movie!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I hope you get an answer soon pitbullmomma!!! Your symptoms sound great! Hopefully you happened to O late, still catch the egg, and its just too soon to show  FX!!!


AFM, I am watching "Little Women: LA" and one of the women just had a chemical pregnancy and the way she talked about her feelings had me balling like crazy!! As most women who have m/c's of any sort, we all feel an abundant amount of pain and although its been 18 months since I had mine, listening to her talk about it made soo many emotions come over me. I haven't been so emotional about it in awhile. DH even started tearing up as she was talking to a friend of hers about it. Poor woman. I see shows/movies like this almost every day but for some reason this particular episode really got me. Maybe because she's been trying so hard as well and her best friend fell pregnant as she had her chemical...i can relate to that 100% so maybe that's what really got me. Anyway, ive been emotional all day. The bubbly feeling has subsided for now. Ill know within the next day or two if I'm likely out. I get very snappy the 2-3 days leading up to AF and I get this weird pins and needles feeling in my shoulders. Its weird, but I'm not feeling them yet and hopefully won't! I'm actually still feeling a little hopeful and normally I start to feel out by 9-10dpo. I'm crossing my fingers sooo tight that my temp stays up tomorrow and beyond. Also, I'm going to test with wondfo tomorrow and then on 12dpo if my temp is still up, ill test with frer again. FX FX FX!!! So there's my goodnight recap of the day :)

ooh I missed a big part of my day! We have an apt waiting for us for 32 days from now!!!! :) :) yay! We are very, very excited to be back on our own and our future landlord is a very nice guy and his wife is awesome too. They're actually family friends and are giving us a great deal. Everything is slowly starting to fall in place and I just have that feeling a BFP is soon to follow, when the extra stress lets up. Soo exciting!!! My prayers are definitely being answered, one by one.


----------



## LeasMommy12

Hi ladies i am new here! im on my 3rd week of waiting, and testing bfn. last test was monday .. fx for all of us in the wait!


----------



## cutieq

Ooooh Mary things are lining up. That BFP is coming!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Hey ladies I'm back.... Lol
Well as some of you know the witch or what I suppose was AF got me 4 days ago. Well it was very painful the first two days then yesterday it was normal then it stopped by night time. Now I didn't bleed all day today but I had the worst dull backache ever! Now at 1030pm I started bleeding again but its thick creamy cm with super dark maroon almost black colored blood. Has anyone experienced this? Its quite weird for me. I usually just bleed for 3 days only bright to slightly darker red but its soooo dark


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jill* :hi:
I agree that you should try and give your doc a call and see if they are willing to do bloods for you. I know you've had positive HPT before but every pregnancy can be different so you might not get one now? FX for you guys :hugs:

*Mary*
I am so over the moon happy about your apartment!!!! New car, new apartment and that is just the beginning. I'm sure your BFP is really going to be just around the corner!!!! :hugs:

*LeasMommy12*
Welcome hun, I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your BFP!

*Mommysylvia*
Your cycle truly sounds very very weird to me. I have never had af like that before! Is there another dr you could maybe see other than the place where you got crappy service and no help??


----------



## mommysylvia

Not until my insurance goes through. I might be visiting the city where I live soon hopefully this weekend so I have a better chance at those hospitals....my husband doesn't understand he thinks I'm always over exaggerating because the docs always say everything is fine. Well this time I SERIOUSLY think something is different about my body. I know periods vary from month to month but this is really off. All the pain, super dark blood, yesterday I was having heart palpitations, dizzy spells, and nausea at the same time!! I had to lay down and try to breathe through it for 20 minutes. Idk....its pretty crazy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

See men can sometimes become so detached during ttc because they don't have the physical stuff happening to them except getting their groove on.
I don't mean to sound mean or offend anyone with this.
So he doesn't get his period every month and doesn't know your body the way you do. 
Please take care of yourself though! If you don't feel well before you get to another hospital please see a Dr if you can. Did the hospital ever tell you about the bloods to see if you were pregnant? I think you said they did take bloods?


----------



## snshine23

Was able to get another BD in last night. So 6 times in 7 days, I can definitely say we tried the best we could this cycle. 2 DPO today and I'm going to try my hardest to keep busy so that the time goes by quicker!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So, idk if I'm getting AF early again or what but I had 3 orangish/pink spots only when I wiped. The coloring was extremely weird for me. I'm obviously secretly hoping for it to be late IB because I'm usually not a spotter except RIGHT before AF shows (AF isn't suppose to be here for another 3 days) but who knows! I'm not getting my hopes up high but am counting it as a POSSIBLE sign. FX FX FX! I guess we'll see if my temp goes back up tomorrow, if AF doesn't come early that is. No :af: aloud!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Hey ladies I'm back.... Lol
> Well as some of you know the witch or what I suppose was AF got me 4 days ago. Well it was very painful the first two days then yesterday it was normal then it stopped by night time. Now I didn't bleed all day today but I had the worst dull backache ever! Now at 1030pm I started bleeding again but its thick creamy cm with super dark maroon almost black colored blood. Has anyone experienced this? Its quite weird for me. I usually just bleed for 3 days only bright to slightly darker red but its soooo dark

I have had this. My AF can get quite dark towards the end at times. I usually bleed normal for 3 days, spot a day, light bleed a day and then spot a day and the last couple days, I almost always have darker blood towards the end of AF. My OB said that every AF can be different for us month to month. If you've been taking any new meds (including prenatals) that can sometimes be the cause, as well as stress. Whenever I have a funky AF, I test on CD5-6 JUST to make sure that it wasn't some weird pregnancy bleeding. If that's what your worried about, you could test to make sure. Although u aren't TTC atm, id start charting, that'll help alot for when your ready again, as finding the correct O day can take some months when u first start charting and of course our O day is key to conceiving. Also, are you still looking for an OB? You def should look around ur area so that they can check u out and make u feel better about everything. What you described above does sound like a normal AF though.... a very heavy AF but normal. Usually when you see black or brown blood its leftover blood and thats why we usually see it closer to the end of AF. Hope this helped some. Good luck hun! Hopefully AF will fully leave the building for u today!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Not until my insurance goes through. I might be visiting the city where I live soon hopefully this weekend so I have a better chance at those hospitals....my husband doesn't understand he thinks I'm always over exaggerating because the docs always say everything is fine. Well this time I SERIOUSLY think something is different about my body. I know periods vary from month to month but this is really off. All the pain, super dark blood, yesterday I was having heart palpitations, dizzy spells, and nausea at the same time!! I had to lay down and try to breathe through it for 20 minutes. Idk....its pretty crazy

Im sorry :(. Some men I tell ya! My dh has realized my pain is truly real. The first month it was really bad, I felt as though he thought I was over exaggerating but I guess he just felt really bad and didn't know what to say the first time..lol. I hope u feel better asap!
Have you ever been diagnosed with endo? I too have extremely painful periods that just started about a year ago and I had an u/s and all was good (No Endo or anything) so hopefully that's not the case for you either, just something to check in to with your periods being so painful. Painful periods can be normal and can get worse or better as we age. I really hope you are able to find a doc soon :-\. I know how it feels to not know what's going on with your own body. It sucks!! I hope u get an answer soon. People don't realize how bad period cramps can be until they experience it themselves. I never thought cramps could be THAT bad until I started getting them and then I felt bad for the friends I have who have had painful AFs all their lives. Alls I can say is how sorry I am that your in pain. And on a positive note, I'd like to guess that your a-okay and are just experiencing a really mean/wacky AF. Ill be crossing my fingers and praying that its nothing more! Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> So, idk if I'm getting AF early again or what but I had 3 orangish/pink spots only when I wiped. The coloring was extremely weird for me. I'm obviously secretly hoping for it to be late IB because I'm usually not a spotter except RIGHT before AF shows (AF isn't suppose to be here for another 3 days) but who knows! I'm not getting my hopes up high but am counting it as a POSSIBLE sign. FX FX FX! I guess we'll see if my temp goes back up tomorrow, if AF doesn't come early that is. No :af: aloud!!!!!

So sorry about the temp drop and spotting Mary... Like you, i'm secretly hoping it's IB and your surprise :bfp: will follow in just a few days... FX

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't worry Mary I have your back! I had this anti-witch protest drafted and 100's and 1000's of people signed. So no witch allowed!!!

https://i.imgur.com/NkkaQfH.gif


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Don't worry Mary I have your back! I had this anti-witch protest drafted and 100's and 1000's of people signed. So no witch allowed!!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/NkkaQfH.gif

I am on board with this! The witch is NOT allowed to show for you, Mary!


----------



## Michellebelle

Over here, feeling a little frustrated. My doctor ran some tests, and husband and I aren't allowed to BD until Monday when I'm all healed. But I think my body is gearing up to O. I've had almost-positive opks the last two days. I haven't been ovulating until at least cd 21, many times later... Of course this would be the one month I o earlier. I never thought I'd be hoping for a delayed o!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That sucks, lets hope o keeps off for a little while longer so that you can heal properly.
At home insemination an option for you? Or not at all?


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> That sucks, lets hope o keeps off for a little while longer so that you can heal properly.
> At home insemination an option for you? Or not at all?


Nope, sadly. So I'll just have to wait it out. On the plus side, my doc is comfortable referring me to a fertility specialist, even though we've only been trying for 6 months and I'm 32. I showed her my charts, and she said because of my long cycles, she thinks it's worth getting checked out. Yay for charting! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for charting and getting a referral. I obviously hope you can get your BFP before then but if you get to a specialist it might just come sooner :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have very very minor AF cramps and as u all know, I usually have horrid AF cramps. Ive never had early spotting with mini cramps like this before. I'm getting excited but I know its not a definite sign. I cant wait for the next 2 days to go by! The color, the amount, and the light menstrual like cramps ALL are signs of IB. FX sooo tight!


----------



## snshine23

FX for you AidensMommy!!

I have a question, if I'm 2 Dpo shouldn't my cervix be tightly closed? It usually is right after O, but it still seems like it's open a tiny bit. My CM is abundant and creamy, like lotion. Usually it's sticky right after O. So does this mean maybe I didnt O?! Ugh, just when I think I have it all figured out, my body keeps me on my toes!


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> FX for you AidensMommy!!
> 
> I have a question, if I'm 2 Dpo shouldn't my cervix be tightly closed? It usually is right after O, but it still seems like it's open a tiny bit. My CM is abundant and creamy, like lotion. Usually it's sticky right after O. So does this mean maybe I didnt O?! Ugh, just when I think I have it all figured out, my body keeps me on my toes!

Thank you! :)

And as for O, sometimes my cervix always feels open and sometimes its tightly closed but about 50% of the time, it takes a couple of days for my cervix to tightly close after O. Its different for everyone and can even differ for the same person month to month. I bet u still oed. My cm too turns very lotion like after O has passed. I learned after about 13 months TTC that a cervix can act quite wacky after O! I dont pay the opening too much attention anymore after O has passed. I just check for cm and whether its high, med, or low. I cant remember, how did u track O this cycle?


----------



## snshine23

I used OPKs this cycle. I used to temp but it drove me crazy. But I probably should temp just enough to confirm O and then stop. 

Usually, my cervix is closed up tight until AF with watery CM. So for it to be a little open with lots of lotions type CM is new to me! Interesting!


----------



## melewen

Mary so excited for the apartment!!! Like Dani said, sounds like everything is lining up for your BFP. FX that the spotting is maybe IB!

Pamela hahahaha you are so crazy I love it. I signed the protest!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> See men can sometimes become so detached during ttc because they don't have the physical stuff happening to them except getting their groove on.
> I don't mean to sound mean or offend anyone with this.
> So he doesn't get his period every month and doesn't know your body the way you do.
> Please take care of yourself though! If you don't feel well before you get to another hospital please see a Dr if you can. Did the hospital ever tell you about the bloods to see if you were pregnant? I think you said they did take bloods?

Yes that's exactly how he is...he gets really frustrated with me always wanting tests lol he thinks since I haven't got pregnant within these 4 months that its a sign we shouldn't be TTC and we should wait. So I cut him off and say no there's thousands of women out there including ones I meet on this site that try and try until it happens because its what they really want. You can't just give up...its hard but its not impossible.

Yes but they never did the actual hcg count just yes or no. He said its negative but it can pass for either? I said what do you mean is it a 5? And he didn't want to give me an answer. So the nurse told me it was just a yes or no blood test. Even through all this I still deep down feel I am lol I just found out I gained 4 lbs during this cycle! My lower abdomen is slightly bigger when I lay flat on my back. Plus I coudnt sleep last night because I was googling like a mad lady....sooooo many stories where girls bleed I guess because a SCH or just normal bleeding and didn't find out until a sono...negative on blood and urine. Idk it just gives me some hope :) ....even though its probably impossible for me


----------



## mommysylvia

FX for you Mary!! Im really hoping you're BFP is on its way!


----------



## melewen

mommysylvia have you tried testing since then?


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> mommysylvia have you tried testing since then?

All I have is the same Walmart cheapie...I took it and its a super faint line but I'm pretty sure its an evap


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> FX for you Mary!! Im really hoping you're BFP is on its way!

Thank you so much hun! FX its IB, as its very abnormal for me to spot before AF, esp days before! FX soo tight! I had pretty intense cramping at 1 point but now I'm barely cramping at all again and still just scanty spotting. If it was IB, I'm sure id see a BFP by 13dpo so only 2 days left and I think we'll have a for sure answer  FX!

I hope you see your BFP asap as well. You were right when telling DH that it can def take time. Many women TTC for 12 months or so before they learn their true O day and as soon as they learn, its only months before they see their BFPS (if they have no fertility issues that is). My point is, for many couples, it takes 6+ months alone before they learn their O day and get the BD timing right, u know? Thats why charting beforehand is always recommended. I feel NOBODY should have to wait longer than 1 cycle of TTC when you want something so badly... Even one cycle can be torture enough! Lol. I bet we'll all be seeing BFPs in no time. This thread def has a ton of sticky dust going around right now! FX!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

And although my temp dropped today, I'm waiting to see what it does tomorrow because my temps are still pretty stable compared to all the months, other than the long LP when I had a cyst but I KNOW I didn't have a cyst this cycle, as I was checked out for cysts via u/s. I'm so confused and extremely impatient right now! The stuff first thing this a.m was literally colored like very light pink lemonade and wasn't much at all and ever since ive only had a tiny bit of light pink or brown spots, less than the initial pink stuff when I wiped. If I didn't have the cramps, I wouldn't be so excited but the fact that I had def AF-type cramping and then the cramps subsided makes me wonder if it was more this time around...come on bfp!!! Hopefully we'll see my temp rise, even just a bit tomorrow and ill be hopeful still. Fc!


----------



## Wishing1010

Come on temp rise!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> FX for you Mary!! Im really hoping you're BFP is on its way!
> 
> Thank you so much hun! FX its IB, as its very abnormal for me to spot before AF, esp days before! FX soo tight! I had pretty intense cramping at 1 point but now I'm barely cramping at all again and still just scanty spotting. If it was IB, I'm sure id see a BFP by 13dpo so only 2 days left and I think we'll have a for sure answer  FX!
> 
> I hope you see your BFP asap as well. You were right when telling DH that it can def take time. Many women TTC for 12 months or so before they learn their true O day and as soon as they learn, its only months before they see their BFPS (if they have no fertility issues that is). My point is, for many couples, it takes 6+ months alone before they learn their O day and get the BD timing right, u know? Thats why charting beforehand is always recommended. I feel NOBODY should have to wait longer than 1 cycle of TTC when you want something so badly... Even one cycle can be torture enough! Lol. I bet we'll all be seeing BFPs in no time. This thread def has a ton of sticky dust going around right now! FX!!! :)Click to expand...

Yes that's what was really off about my cycle. I never ever spot before AF and I spotted 2 days before it came lol. 

Were able to BD every other day its just getting the baby to stick is what's hard for me. He just doesn't like me in so much pain where I cry every month from the horrible stomach and back cramps. I never even have AF cramps when were not TTC so I know it has something to do with chemicals


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay for charting and getting a referral. I obviously hope you can get your BFP before then but if you get to a specialist it might just come sooner :D

Thank you! Got some other great news today. My test results all came back negative for any sort of cancerous cells, so we can continue to keep trying for a baby! Am so excited, I've been stressing about this for so long! :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> And although my temp dropped today, I'm waiting to see what it does tomorrow because my temps are still pretty stable compared to all the months, other than the long LP when I had a cyst but I KNOW I didn't have a cyst this cycle, as I was checked out for cysts via u/s. I'm so confused and extremely impatient right now! The stuff first thing this a.m was literally colored like very light pink lemonade and wasn't much at all and ever since ive only had a tiny bit of light pink or brown spots, less than the initial pink stuff when I wiped. If I didn't have the cramps, I wouldn't be so excited but the fact that I had def AF-type cramping and then the cramps subsided makes me wonder if it was more this time around...come on bfp!!! Hopefully we'll see my temp rise, even just a bit tomorrow and ill be hopeful still. Fc!

I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow morning!


----------



## melewen

Michelle that's great!

Mary can't wait to see your temp tomorrow!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is wonderful news Michelle :yipee:
I'm so happy that you are healthy and that you can continue to ttc. Having extra worries taken off of you helps a lot. Even if you think you are calm your body might still be tense and now you can enjoy and relax completely with no worries about your health. :hugs:
Your BFP will be here in no time at all!!!

Mary, I hope your temp rises!!! It just has to. It has gone poorly with you for far to long and now that everything is starting to look up more good things are to come!!

HERE IS A TON OF DUST FOR ALL OF YOU! Share nicely :winkwink:
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> FX for you Mary!! Im really hoping you're BFP is on its way!
> 
> Thank you so much hun! FX its IB, as its very abnormal for me to spot before AF, esp days before! FX soo tight! I had pretty intense cramping at 1 point but now I'm barely cramping at all again and still just scanty spotting. If it was IB, I'm sure id see a BFP by 13dpo so only 2 days left and I think we'll have a for sure answer  FX!
> 
> I hope you see your BFP asap as well. You were right when telling DH that it can def take time. Many women TTC for 12 months or so before they learn their true O day and as soon as they learn, its only months before they see their BFPS (if they have no fertility issues that is). My point is, for many couples, it takes 6+ months alone before they learn their O day and get the BD timing right, u know? Thats why charting beforehand is always recommended. I feel NOBODY should have to wait longer than 1 cycle of TTC when you want something so badly... Even one cycle can be torture enough! Lol. I bet we'll all be seeing BFPs in no time. This thread def has a ton of sticky dust going around right now! FX!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's what was really off about my cycle. I never ever spot before AF and I spotted 2 days before it came lol.
> 
> Were able to BD every other day its just getting the baby to stick is what's hard for me. He just doesn't like me in so much pain where I cry every month from the horrible stomach and back cramps. I never even have AF cramps when were not TTC so I know it has something to do with chemicalsClick to expand...

USUALLY when ur temping, and have regular periods, the early AF crap doesn't happen BUT I think it did happen to me, again! As u said, I'm honestly wondering if ive maybe had another couple of chemicals due to my tube. My doctor said a chemical can happen just from the egg not making it through the tube so I'm wondering about that. Idk what else could randomly throw my cycles off so randomly! Ive always been regular since charting and then BAM, every couple of cycles something been messing up lately! Grr! I hope both of us figure out what the heck is going on with our wacky bodies right now! Darn hormones!! 
If u cant tell, I have a bad feeling AF is going to come today due to the burning feeling I have in my belly (which I always get before AF) and although I wasn't able to temp right because I woke 2hrs early and my temp was only 97.45 so I have no clue what it would have been but I have a bad feeling that it was too low, regardless of the time. :-(. We'll see how today plays out but I'm def not hopeful for this cycle anymore. We'll see how the next one goes!

I'm actually happy I didn't go for my 7dpo bloods this cycle now. They would have probably been off, seeing as my temps weren't very high and then I had a short LP. Hopefully next month goes better. I am still thinking this is all a good sign for me for the near future. I keep getting the feeling that the enzymes have opened ny tube and now my bodies trying to adjust to a working tube...u never know! FX my HSG gives us the answer to that ASAP. I'm going to be super demanding again, as jess suggested. :)

Hopefully this next cycle is the one for us both!  :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you all for your support. I'm sorry to say but I think AF will be letting down alot of people when she pays me a visit today.... :-(. Oh well, on to the next cycle. #23, geez, I never thought id be saying "cycle #23" while TTC. The HSG isn't long away though. I told dh even if there's a blizzard and offices are shut down for 7&8dpo, ill go for bloods 9dpo! Lol. Whatever gets my doc to do my HSG, I'll do if needed! I cant wait for the wondering about whether im infertile or not to go away. I need to know what my tubes doing!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I'm sorry Mary! :hugs:
But you know me, I'm forever optimistic and will remain as such until you let us know af has arrived - which I hope she doesn't!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Pamela :).


----------



## Wishing1010

No AF allowed, Mary!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well, I believe AF has showed :(. And I realized I'm NOT early! Lol. Remember I originally could have SWORN I oed on cd13 this cycle? Well it looks like I did. After I un-discarded the CD14 temp, my o day was switched and today is the day AF is due anyways lol. I wish I would have thought about all of this yest before I got excited lol. 

So mommysylvia, I didn't spot early, it was just normal AF and my "fallback rise" (dip at 2dpo) had me and the charting app super confused. So in my case, I didn't spot 3 days before AF, thankfully, because as I said earlier, while temping, and with somewhat regular cycles, it's not normal at all to get AF early JUST because when temping, you pretty much know ur exact O day and LP. I wanted to share that I realized I oed 2 days earlier than thought and thats what messed with me this cycle so I know it wasn't a chemical. But my AF cramps have lessened so far...usually I have horrid cramps CD1 and I actually have hardly any today :) That has to be good, in some ways, for the new cycle(s). 
For you before temping, if your cycles have diff lengths, for example it could be 24 days one cycle, 26 another, and 28 another, your oing dif days each of those cycles. Our LP length doesn't change so before temping and while having your cycle length change, it can be extremely confusing as to what's going on. I used to go NUTS before temping but it took me 6 cycles or so before I started temping myself. I wanted to see if it would just happen first, u know? But now that I've been there and said that, I highly recommend to start asap. I know you said ur going to and I'm not trying to pressure you. Just sharing all the info I can with you, still. I could probably write you a book /day! Lol. But hey, it'll save u from a ton of googling!!! :haha:

Good luck hun!!! I truly hope this next cycle is it for both of us!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww, I'm sorry to hear that, Mary. I'm going to think really positively for you this cycle. Hopefully the HCG does the trick! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Awww, I'm sorry to hear that, Mary. I'm going to think really positively for you this cycle. Hopefully the HCG does the trick! :hugs:

Thank you veryy much! And ill be thinking positive for you as well! Positivity is key! :) lol. I hope we all get our BFP's this cycle...i reallyyyyy do!!!! No :af: again!!!!...Well for 9 months that is...;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am sooo very relieved to see that my cycle WASN'T messed up after all! I really was getting nervous about a LP defect but I now know that's not an issue, which is why I haven't been too anxious to get my bloods but my doc is insisting on it, ugh! I said earlier that I was happy I didn't go get it done due to this wacky cycle....now im even more happy cuz I would have gone on dpo 10/11 rather than 7/8 so I bet the results wouldn't have been quite as accurate as they will be this cycle. I'm going to OPK this cycle, as well as temp so I can double confirm O for my b/w. I only had 2 opks left this last cycle so I didn't test 8-10 days in a row, like I normally would have. 

Anyway, I'm excited to see what the new cycle brings...FX FX FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Im very sorry :af: got you Mary. I hope you get HSG done asap. Knowing if its still blocked or not would help you do your next move... FX


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Mary. :( 

AFM - I am having my progesterone checked on Feb 15, and I have a consult scheduled with the fertility doctor on Feb 19. Based on my current weight loss pattern, I should get the okay on the 19th to get started on Femara on my next cycle (which should start within a few days of the 19th). 

Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Im very sorry :af: got you Mary. I hope you get HSG done asap. Knowing if its still blocked or not would help you do your next move... FX

Exactly! Our next move is what I NEED to figure out! I can't take all the wondering month after month if I should be doing something else or not, u know? My doc really should at least let me control my fertility when it comes to my treatments, as I dont have control in other aspects. She makes me feel 100% out of control of the situation when I go see her :-\. Everytime dh and I talk about my doctors stupid plan, he always says "SHE'S MAKING US START FROM THE BEGINNING, AGAIN! WHY ISN'T SHE HELPING US MOVE FORWARD!" And I love that he feels that way too because thats EXACTLY how I feel. I dont understand why she's basically having us start over with ALL testing BUT we already know my tube is the issue so why not just move on with that particular aspect of my fertility, since that's what needs fixing, u know? Grrr it makes me soo mad! Plus I have thousands of women waiting for me to update my blog and id really like an answer for EVERYONE about whether or not this enzyme did the trick or not. 

I have next to no cramping and usually I am CRYING when my period starts due to the physical pain. That could be a good sign that my tube has nothing else to clear out...? Hehe, I gota stay hopeful in the meantime somehow! :)
We realized the other day that since the HSG more than likely won't happen until next cycle, there's a good chance for a BFP on for DHs bday, which is march 22nd. (And we all know #22 is my lucky number lol). I'd love to share the news of a BFP with DH for his bday  FX the HSG helps our odds!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74, Good luck with ur b/w! Hopefully all will be ok, or easily fixable with progesterone at the worst, and you get ur sticky bean before you know it! FX for the best, & ASAP! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah no damn it!!!! I'm sorry Mary :cry:

I hate this and I just really wish you could all have BFP's NOW!!! :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Mary sorry AF got you :( fx for next couple cycles!! My birthday is actually March 22 too... Weird right? And I'm due on our half birthday, September 22! That's definitely a sign :D I just want you to get your BFP asap!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah no damn it!!!! I'm sorry Mary :cry:
> 
> I hate this and I just really wish you could all have BFP's NOW!!! :hugs:

With all of my cheerleaders, I know my sticky bean will be coming in no time! :) I'm feeling very, very positive today, which is odd seeing as AF just showed her ugly face. I think I'm just happy that my cycle was normal and because I feel it won't be more than 2-3 cycles before I get my BFP (FX sooo tight!!!). After 23 cycles, 2-3 cycles doesn't seem like too long of a wait, although id much prefer for it to happen this cycle, of course :) I can feel a bfp coming soon tho, I can feel it! :) :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary sorry AF got you :( fx for next couple cycles!! My birthday is actually March 22 too... Weird right? And I'm due on our half birthday, September 22! That's definitely a sign :D I just want you to get your BFP asap!!

Oooo the #22 is everywhere!!!! Its going to happen!!! :) FX!!!!

Also, if my cycles stay in the 26/27 day range, I should be between 10-13dpo on your & my DH's bday & it'll be my HSG cycle so that'd be perfect timing for testing as well! :)


----------



## melewen

That would be the best birthday present for both of us!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WTH, usually when I order tests they come within a wk or so and I just ordered a 20pk of wondfo and the expected arrival time is "March 19th-22nd"...HOW WEIRD IS THAT?!! LoL! Thats def got to be some kind of sign! :haha:. That just topped off my morning. Really though, what are the odds of that delivery date for hpt's? I'm a little shocked from it..lol.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry for AF Mary x


----------



## mommysylvia

So very sorry for the stupid witch showing up Mary. FX this next cycle. Things are looking good for you since your pains have simmered down


----------



## melewen

Whoa Mary that's REALLY weird. That's almost two months away!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Whoa Mary that's REALLY weird. That's almost two months away!

My words to dh exactly! I was like WHAT?! I wanted these tests for THIS cycle, not next! Lol. Hopefully they'll come sooner BUT the ETA they gave me was such a weird coincidence! Esp right after we were talking about the 22nd of march. So crazy! FX the tests were a giant sign slapping me right in the face! :) :haha:


----------



## melewen

I can't wait to see those two lines!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I definitely like to think that is a sign, Mary!

Over here, I really think I will O very soon. I was hoping it would hold out until Monday. Even though I know I am supposed to wait until Monday to BD, if I get a positive opk on Sunday I maaaay bd then, just to give me a chance this cycle! I hate the idea of a wasted cycle. I guess I will just see what my body does and how it feels.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> WTH, usually when I order tests they come within a wk or so and I just ordered a 20pk of wondfo and the expected arrival time is "March 19th-22nd"...HOW WEIRD IS THAT?!! LoL! Thats def got to be some kind of sign! :haha:. That just topped off my morning. Really though, what are the odds of that delivery date for hpt's? I'm a little shocked from it..lol.


Mary, remember when DH ordered wondfo OPKs/HPTs that is good for 4 cycles as I'm planning to do lot's of OPK? They arrived here on my 14dpo but never got them because the post office couldn't find exactly where they were. DH asked a refund and we got :bfp: few hours later that day. Maybe the same sign for you Mary, FX...... :dance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Fx Mary that definitely sounds like tons of signs what are the odds lol

Well ladies I got to visit my hometown just for the weekend so I'm in the ER right now so they can see what's up because I still have really sharp pains in lower abdomen and vag.....Plus they have sono machines here so I can make sure there is no cysts and everything is okay so we can keep TTC. My DH said we can try next year since I have too much pain... I'm guessing you knew my response. HELL NO lol maybe a couple months but not a whole year it just started. I have hope that I will get a BFP sooner or later geez don't give up that quick honey lol


----------



## mommysylvia

Well this er doc just told me his job is to take care of me if its life threatening even if I have pain he said I need an ob gyn to give me a sono. Oh well...


----------



## Jrepp

Ugh,mostly your having to deal with this!

I noticed today that with my shirt in, my bump was barely noticeable, I took a pic of what is really beneath the clothes........
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Michellebelle

Wow, what a great bump! Super-cute!


----------



## melewen

Your bump is like massive for 14 weeks!! I would love love love a nice bump right after the first tri :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Well this er doc just told me his job is to take care of me if its life threatening even if I have pain he said I need an ob gyn to give me a sono. Oh well...

grr! This makes me mad!!! I found out about my cyst in the ER! Same with my tube when it was removed! I dont get why they won't do a simple scan! I want to slap those docs in the face! If you get a shot at another hospital, dont even mention that ur TTC...just say ur sexually active and you have no way of seeing a doctor and you've had pain ans abnormal bleeding. As long as ur not specifically requesting certain testing and your just guiding them by telling them where your pain is, I know all the hospitals I've ever been to would check you out in a heart beat. I don't get how that doc could even act like it wasn't an emergency WITHOUT LOOKING AT U! How can he even rule out an emergency?! Ugh. I'm sure all these thoughts went thru ur head and ur even more frustrated than I am about it. I will say though, there are some natural remedies/herbs that can help with cysts, cramps, and just everything that has to do with PMS. You could try one of the remedies and see if it helps. I know herbs/enzymes have done wonders for my body, hopefully more wonders than I even know about yet! . 
Anyway, I hope ur cramping goes away soon! Sometimes when our cycles are a little longer than usual, it can cause a heavier AF with lots of cramping :-(. Hopefully all lets up soon and your back to feeling comfortable! Last night I had BAD cramps (and I thought I was getting lucky with NO cramps this month! Ugh!) and the cramps were SOOO incredibly bad that dh and I almost went to the ER as well. They'll radiate from my belly, to my back, down to my thigh, and it even feels like my cervix is throbbing at times....its so strange but I was just checked out via u/s and they said all looks completely okay...hopefully your just experiencing something similar. I was so afraid of ectopic pregnancy last night but since the pain is gone this a.m, I know thats not what was causing the cramping, thank god...I keep getting off track! FEEL BETTER VERY SOON!!!! FX u feel better and get a surprise BFP during your little break :) FX!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I definitely like to think that is a sign, Mary!
> 
> Over here, I really think I will O very soon. I was hoping it would hold out until Monday. Even though I know I am supposed to wait until Monday to BD, if I get a positive opk on Sunday I maaaay bd then, just to give me a chance this cycle! I hate the idea of a wasted cycle. I guess I will just see what my body does and how it feels.

ooo nice dip today! I have a feeling today is O for you! :) FX! Cant wait to see ur temp tomorrow!! I'll be stalking!!! :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I definitely like to think that is a sign, Mary!
> 
> Over here, I really think I will O very soon. I was hoping it would hold out until Monday. Even though I know I am supposed to wait until Monday to BD, if I get a positive opk on Sunday I maaaay bd then, just to give me a chance this cycle! I hate the idea of a wasted cycle. I guess I will just see what my body does and how it feels.
> 
> ooo nice dip today! I have a feeling today is O for you! :) FX! Cant wait to see ur temp tomorrow!! I'll be stalking!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm thinking it may be too. If so, happy to not be Oing on cd26 or later, like I have been! And husband and I BDed last night, so happy to have a chance this month!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Your bump is like massive for 14 weeks!! I would love love love a nice bump right after the first tri :D

:cry: I know!! I'm going to be a freaking elephant by the time third tri hits!! I Keep looking at the ladies in the July thread and my bump is so much larger than women in there 17 and 18 weeks. I'm even bigger than a friend on fb that's 28 weeks along. I think it's just because I have a short torso but geez!



Michellebelle said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I definitely like to think that is a sign, Mary!
> 
> Over here, I really think I will O very soon. I was hoping it would hold out until Monday. Even though I know I am supposed to wait until Monday to BD, if I get a positive opk on Sunday I maaaay bd then, just to give me a chance this cycle! I hate the idea of a wasted cycle. I guess I will just see what my body does and how it feels.
> 
> ooo nice dip today! I have a feeling today is O for you! :) FX! Cant wait to see ur temp tomorrow!! I'll be stalking!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm thinking it may be too. If so, happy to not be Oing on cd26 or later, like I have been! And husband and I BDed last night, so happy to have a chance this month!Click to expand...

That's a huge dip! Hopefully you see an even bigger rise tomorrow. Are you going yo try to get one more in tonight?


----------



## Michellebelle

I may. Kinda depends how the evening goes. But if not, I will tomorrow, even though it may be a little late. I'm not too optimistic about this cycle, and will probably be scheduling an appt with a fertility doctor soon (and my husband will get a SA). I think we may have other issues than our timing! So I feel pretty casual about this cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

No + opk for me yet. I was hoping cd15 ovulation would become the norm for me after last month's early O. Fingers crossed it won't be long, although OPKs are totally blank


----------



## Jrepp

That's how I was with my October cycle after hubby's performance issues on key days.....14 weeks later loo at me


----------



## Michellebelle

Jrepp said:


> That's how I was with my October cycle after hubby's performance issues on key days.....14 weeks later loo at me

Haha, yes! Who knows, maybe my lack of optimism will actually result in a BFP.


----------



## Michellebelle

laurac1988 said:


> No + opk for me yet. I was hoping cd15 ovulation would become the norm for me after last month's early O. Fingers crossed it won't be long, although OPKs are totally blank

Hopefully it shows up soon! I hate the wait for O.


----------



## TTC74

Wow. For the last few months, I've only had 3-4 fertile days according to my monitor. Looks like this month my body is gearing up early. I hope it's a good sign of a great egg!


----------



## starryjune

So, DH and I decided to take a break until at least this summer. The TTC journey was making us both obsessive and frustrated. We just want to have more fun and relax. So, our plan is to avoid intercourse during my fertile window (or use a condom if we want to DTD during that time). To keep track, I am still doing basic charting (bbt when it's convenient - I don't temp every day if I want to sleep in, etc.) and OPKs only if we want to get busy and it might be entering a fertile time - if the result is -, we don't worry).

I've always had very regular 29 day cycles, give or take a day once in a while. And I have always Oed end of day 13 or beginning of day 14.

Well... last cycle I was 2 days late. Then this cycle, along comes CD11 and we are in the mood. Took an OPK and it's negative, although pretty distinct line. I'm like, it's fine, let's not worry about protection. I got up immediately after to pee. The test is now almost +, so I was like, crap. Thinking it's almost my surge. But oh well... until the next 4 days, all of which the OPKs faded to totally no line around the day I always O. And temping confirmed it - I Oed 2 days early... you guessed it, on CD11! OOOOOOOOPSIE.

So, I still think the chance is so slim but it's possible we conceived, so I will be hanging out here a bit this cycle for support and to just follow you gals. The fact that we've TTC so hardcore for 8 cycles with no luck combined with the fact that I didn't lay there after and we used a bit of reg. female-pleasuring lube (it doesn't have spermicide but I know anything but sperm-friendly ones like Preseed can inhibit conception) makes me think - it couldn't happen. BUT... my breasts are killing me and I could literally sleep all day. So, who knows. Time will tell. AF is due next Wed., 2/11, but that could be off too because of how my cycles are off lately.

Baby dust to all - you can have mine! Of course we'd be happy if it turns out I did conceive, but we truly just want a simpler beginning to the year and I want to enjoy our vacation in May with no complications factored in. Aka, I want to drink and not worry about healthcare situations.


----------



## Michellebelle

Don't stress, June! Just take it one day at a time, and I wouldn't worry until if AF is late. Chance are, you will worry for nothing. You could just be a bit tired and achy too because you're fighting a tiny cold. That's definitely happened to me before. And if it does happen this cycle, then you guys got pregnant without all the stress which is great! I will be pulling for whichever you're hoping for!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Michellebelle*
Good luck hun! I'll keep my FX that you guys get that BFP 
:dust: :dust: :dust:

*laurac1988*
I hope it gets here real soon! FX for you! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
*
TTC74*
FX for you as well! I hope you do get a great egg and perfect timing!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

*Starryjune*
I'm sorry that you guys have had such a rough time! I hope that you do get your BFP this time around! You'll go into 2nd trimester when you go on holiday and even though you wont be able to drink it is a nice time for a babymoon :happydance:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

I realized that if I do O today, I could test the morning of Valentines Day. Then either I will have a nice surprise for the husband or I will drink lots of champagne and wine :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sounds like a win win to me Michelle :yipee:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Well this er doc just told me his job is to take care of me if its life threatening even if I have pain he said I need an ob gyn to give me a sono. Oh well...
> 
> grr! This makes me mad!!! I found out about my cyst in the ER! Same with my tube when it was removed! I dont get why they won't do a simple scan! I want to slap those docs in the face! If you get a shot at another hospital, dont even mention that ur TTC...just say ur sexually active and you have no way of seeing a doctor and you've had pain ans abnormal bleeding. As long as ur not specifically requesting certain testing and your just guiding them by telling them where your pain is, I know all the hospitals I've ever been to would check you out in a heart beat. I don't get how that doc could even act like it wasn't an emergency WITHOUT LOOKING AT U! How can he even rule out an emergency?! Ugh. I'm sure all these thoughts went thru ur head and ur even more frustrated than I am about it. I will say though, there are some natural remedies/herbs that can help with cysts, cramps, and just everything that has to do with PMS. You could try one of the remedies and see if it helps. I know herbs/enzymes have done wonders for my body, hopefully more wonders than I even know about yet! .
> Anyway, I hope ur cramping goes away soon! Sometimes when our cycles are a little longer than usual, it can cause a heavier AF with lots of cramping :-(. Hopefully all lets up soon and your back to feeling comfortable! Last night I had BAD cramps (and I thought I was getting lucky with NO cramps this month! Ugh!) and the cramps were SOOO incredibly bad that dh and I almost went to the ER as well. They'll radiate from my belly, to my back, down to my thigh, and it even feels like my cervix is throbbing at times....its so strange but I was just checked out via u/s and they said all looks completely okay...hopefully your just experiencing something similar. I was so afraid of ectopic pregnancy last night but since the pain is gone this a.m, I know thats not what was causing the cramping, thank god...I keep getting off track! FEEL BETTER VERY SOON!!!! FX u feel better and get a surprise BFP during your little break :) FX!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Yes I was very upset because the other hospital I went to last time (they take too long to go to you) gave me an ultrasound right away no questions asked. Ugh they must have made a new rule and the one I went to. But good new is hubby bought me a bbt thermometer today WOOOOO I'll start charting tomorrow morning :) is it best oral or vaginal to check it? During this wait I'll be more relaxed and get to learn about my body more


----------



## mommysylvia

LADIES: This is not TTC related please let me know if not allowed.

Every little bit counts....
If you have a Facebook can you please go to this page and like it also the picture of my two good friends. They're engaged and are of the few entered in this contest to win a video of their wedding day! Its so amazing that someone would give that away. Theyre so close to first place already! I've known them for a long time and they really do deserve it! It would be greatly appreciated. Let me know if you did. Thanks in advance...
Here's the link https://m.facebook.com/doubleyoupho...f&notif_t=photo_reply&actorid=100002199341028


----------



## snshine23

Just checking in. I am 6 DPO today. Yesterday and the day before I was woken early by horrible ovary pains and a pain in my back (kidney area?) It came and went all day, so I took Tylenol and that helped a little bit. Pain isn't nearly as bad today, so I'm wondering if I had a cyst? Also have broken out a little bit on my jaw line and I was in a horrible mood yesterday (poor DH and DS!) But what I am noticing is the lack of sore boobs like I normally have right after O. Usually that is my sign that I did O and they get larger and more sore up until AF. Other than that, that's really it. Usually I have a bunch of stuff going on by now, but not too much...making me feel like I'm kind of out!


----------



## Jrepp

snshine23 said:


> Just checking in. I am 6 DPO today. Yesterday and the day before I was woken early by horrible ovary pains and a pain in my back (kidney area?) It came and went all day, so I took Tylenol and that helped a little bit. Pain isn't nearly as bad today, so I'm wondering if I had a cyst? Also have broken out a little bit on my jaw line and I was in a horrible mood yesterday (poor DH and DS!) But what I am noticing is the lack of sore boobs like I normally have right after O. Usually that is my sign that I did O and they get larger and more sore up until AF. Other than that, that's really it. Usually I have a bunch of stuff going on by now, but not too much...making me feel like I'm kind of out!

A lack of symptoms doesn't necessarily Meagan your out right away. I didn't have any noticeable symptoms, including sore breasts, until I started feeling like I was getting a cold at 7dpo. Perhaps the difference in symptoms is a sign.



mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Well this er doc just told me his job is to take care of me if its life threatening even if I have pain he said I need an ob gyn to give me a sono. Oh well...
> 
> grr! This makes me mad!!! I found out about my cyst in the ER! Same with my tube when it was removed! I dont get why they won't do a simple scan! I want to slap those docs in the face! If you get a shot at another hospital, dont even mention that ur TTC...just say ur sexually active and you have no way of seeing a doctor and you've had pain ans abnormal bleeding. As long as ur not specifically requesting certain testing and your just guiding them by telling them where your pain is, I know all the hospitals I've ever been to would check you out in a heart beat. I don't get how that doc could even act like it wasn't an emergency WITHOUT LOOKING AT U! How can he even rule out an emergency?! Ugh. I'm sure all these thoughts went thru ur head and ur even more frustrated than I am about it. I will say though, there are some natural remedies/herbs that can help with cysts, cramps, and just everything that has to do with PMS. You could try one of the remedies and see if it helps. I know herbs/enzymes have done wonders for my body, hopefully more wonders than I even know about yet! .
> Anyway, I hope ur cramping goes away soon! Sometimes when our cycles are a little longer than usual, it can cause a heavier AF with lots of cramping :-(. Hopefully all lets up soon and your back to feeling comfortable! Last night I had BAD cramps (and I thought I was getting lucky with NO cramps this month! Ugh!) and the cramps were SOOO incredibly bad that dh and I almost went to the ER as well. They'll radiate from my belly, to my back, down to my thigh, and it even feels like my cervix is throbbing at times....its so strange but I was just checked out via u/s and they said all looks completely okay...hopefully your just experiencing something similar. I was so afraid of ectopic pregnancy last night but since the pain is gone this a.m, I know thats not what was causing the cramping, thank god...I keep getting off track! FEEL BETTER VERY SOON!!!! FX u feel better and get a surprise BFP during your little break :) FX!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I was very upset because the other hospital I went to last time (they take too long to go to you) gave me an ultrasound right away no questions asked. Ugh they must have made a new rule and the one I went to. But good new is hubby bought me a bbt thermometer today WOOOOO I'll start charting tomorrow morning :) is it best oral or vaginal to check it? During this wait I'll be more relaxed and get to learn about my body moreClick to expand...

Vaginal temping is less likely to be impacted by environmental factors such as warm/cool temps in the house, no blanket, etc but IMO oral temping is easier. I would start temping orally and if you notice huge temp shifts switch to vaginal. 

When checking your temp here are some guidelines:

1. Keep the thermometer right under your pillow or next to your bed for easy access

2. Take your temp at the same time every day. 

3. Don't move around too much before you take your temp. 

4. Use a charting siftware such as Ovufriend or fertility friend to help you out


----------



## melewen

snshine23 I actually had a pretty strong backache about two days before I implanted so I consider it more coincidence than a symptom but I definitely did have that!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Stopping in VERY quickly....

I JUST FOUND OUT THAT MY INSURANCE COVERS 6 ROUNDS OF IVF 100%!!!!! Now the downside, my insur runs out in 5 1/2 months!!!!!! I'm so happy but scared all at once! Please pray that we get in on time for even just one round! Ive already called my docs and everything to let them know that not only do I have unlimited HSG's but I have IVF coverage, all the way. You would think my doc would have mentioned that to me but instead she said my insur DOESNT cover!!!! WTH! I am praying soo hard that we can get moving with all of this ASAP. Sooo, although we will still be NTNP, it looks like IVF is happening if I can get in on time! :) I am on top of it like crazy so hopefully ill have a consultation date set up within the next few days. You ladies have no idea how excited I am right now! Its amazing to know that if my HSG doesn't show clear, WE HAVE COVERAGE FOR IVF! YAY! I sooo wish I talked to my insurance company myself about the HSG LAST year and I would have been informed of my IVF benefits. Please let there be time for at least one round!!!!

Anyone who has done IVF, how long is the usual wait to get the expensive part of the process started? Hopefully less than 5 months...? Any info known would be great! Eeekk!!! 

Ive been saying "if only I could to today, I WOULD!" for a yr now and come to find out, I could have gone that whole time! That makes me angry but as long as I make it for even one round, I will be happy. Docs do say they don't think it'll take more than a round with me already having a son and everything else looking good so FX! Of course I know its not a def if we do get a round but I feel its more of a shot than any right now! FX!!!

Dh thought there was something wrong with the way I came in sobbing over the IVF news, again tears of joy but also nervousness that we won't make it on time. Its only Feb 2nd, please let there be time!!!!


----------



## melewen

Oh Mary that is amazing!!! I didn't think any insurers in the States covered IVF, or HSG's for that matter! Ours doesn't even freaking cover all of the delivery which is insane ugh. But so happy for you!!!! Forgive my ignorance but.. if the tube is not open does that matter with IVF?


----------



## mdscpa

That's GREAT NEWS Mary!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: FX you'll only need one round.. Best if you conceive naturally this month.... Happy for you Mary!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies!

Melewen, no thankfully I dont need my tube for that! :) They use my egg and dhs sperms and fertilize the egg and then the egg(s) are put into my uterus after the whole IVF process. Google can explain IVF better than me at this point..lol..alls I know is that's the one treatment my doc has been recommending for a year now! God I hope I make it in on time!!!! FX!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you...I'll try oral for now since my FIL is on the other side of this motel room lol. How long do I have to be asleep before I temp?


----------



## mommysylvia

Yay Mary hopefully this all can happen for you within the timeframe! FX and baby dust!


----------



## snshine23

Mary that is such awesome news for you!!!!!

And the backache was weird. Enough to wake me up out of a deep sleep and enough to medicate which I rarely do. I hope it's a sign and that the lack of symptoms is a sign too! Not really sure when AF is due this cycle since I Od a few days later than my phone app said I would. The wait is rough! Trying to stay busy!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I would rather you get your BFP before you need tests! BUT that having been said if you can go for IVF it would be amazing!!!

Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you...I'll try oral for now since my FIL is on the other side of this motel room lol. How long do I have to be asleep before I temp?

3-4hrs is usually the suggested time frame :). Good luck hun and im happy to see u temping!!!! Lots of dust right back at you!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome news mary! If you can get in to the fertility clinic before cd 1 they should be able to do most testing this cycle. You may be able to start the process on your very next cycle


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I would rather you get your BFP before you need tests! BUT that having been said if you can go for IVF it would be amazing!!!
> 
> Fx for you :hugs:

Thank u :). I'm definitely with u on a BFP first BUT I do know the odds are very slim, unless my tube is open so hopefully we have time for IVF, IF needed! Of course I will he praying for a natural pregnancy in the mean-time but it feels so good to know this MIGHT actually work out for me SOON! yay! 

My doc just called and she's just thinking about my bloods. I'm very mad It snowed and my doc office was closed last cycle for 7dpo bloods so now I have to wait until 7dpo this cycle before I can even get started with this process. Regardless, I KNOW I'm ovulating, my estrogen is fine, and I believe the most I could need would be progesterone cream or something along those lines. I told her I ONLY HAVE 5 MONTHS! So the nurse is going to call me back and let me know if they can at least get me referred for IVF so that we can get WHAT WE CAN DO of the process. Every day that passes will make a difference in whether or not we can do IVF so I'm going to be bugging my docs like crazy and ill be looking for my own specialist in the meantime if I have to. I'm very angry at my doc for telling me that my insurance doesn't cover IVF at all and then I find out it covers SIX rounds! Ive never been more angry with this doctor! This was like my final straw with her. I was not kind on the phone, at all. I just cant wait to start seeing a new doctor for this! FX the process is started by Feb 20th-ish, since that's when my 7dpo blood results should be in . And if we conceive in the meantime, that'd be amazing! 

I really really wish I knew about this a year ago...it would have saved me alot of pain and heartache. Again, I just pray we get a chance at IVF on time! I feel like I wasted REALLY good insurance now. I do use my insurance alot, I just wish I knew I could have used it already for the thing my heart has been desiring most. As long as I get just 1 shot at it, ill forgive my doctor...lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> That's awesome news mary! If you can get in to the fertility clinic before cd 1 they should be able to do most testing this cycle. You may be able to start the process on your very next cycle

Awesome! I have my CD3 bloods all done so this cycle im going for my 7dpo b/w, blizzard or not! And hopefullyyy im lucky enough to get started ASAP! I would love to know that I have time for 2 rounds, just incase, but from what docs and statistics say, I truly believe one shot is all we will need. FX! Please say extra prayers for me! :) You made me feel soo much better about getting this done within 5 months. I needed that reassurance! FX!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Thank you...I'll try oral for now since my FIL is on the other side of this motel room lol. How long do I have to be asleep before I temp?
> 
> 3-4hrs is usually the suggested time frame :). Good luck hun and im happy to see u temping!!!! Lots of dust right back at you!!!!Click to expand...

Okay great thank you!


----------



## starryjune

Thanks to those who replied. I'm feeling pretty OK with whatever happens. I am feeling the usual PMS stuff so I doubt we conceived. The only thing that's different is that my boobs feel kinda weird when I take off my bra - like two weights drop out and it HURTS. I also noticed some crusty white stuff on my right nipple, like there had been a little discharge and that makes sense cuz the other night when I took my bra off it felt a little like two bandaids ripping off my nipples. Ah, the joys of being a woman! My main hope is that AF arrives next Monday so (a) My body resets its normal LP and (b) get out of the tww ASAP cuz I hate it. I'm just sad that because my cycle was long last time and then I Oed early this one, now I have NO fertile days during our vacation - originally the fertile window was prime time our first few days there. Now it ends several days prior, so no chance of conceiving then, and we will probably start trying again that cycle and scheduled the vacation then because of that. Dumb body! At least that should be very clear of AF time, that would suck having that... extra crap to pack, feeling gross, etc. I guess another positive thing is that I will be relaxed during the time my body will be trying to conceive a little sweet pea.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Thanks to those who replied. I'm feeling pretty OK with whatever happens. I am feeling the usual PMS stuff so I doubt we conceived. The only thing that's different is that my boobs feel kinda weird when I take off my bra - like two weights drop out and it HURTS. I also noticed some crusty white stuff on my right nipple, like there had been a little discharge and that makes sense cuz the other night when I took my bra off it felt a little like two bandaids ripping off my nipples. Ah, the joys of being a woman! My main hope is that AF arrives next Monday so (a) My body resets its normal LP and (b) get out of the tww ASAP cuz I hate it. I'm just sad that because my cycle was long last time and then I Oed early this one, now I have NO fertile days during our vacation - originally the fertile window was prime time our first few days there. Now it ends several days prior, so no chance of conceiving then, and we will probably start trying again that cycle and scheduled the vacation then because of that. Dumb body! At least that should be very clear of AF time, that would suck having that... extra crap to pack, feeling gross, etc. I guess another positive thing is that I will be relaxed during the time my body will be trying to conceive a little sweet pea.

Good luck hun! Ive missed some stuff, as I haven't really been on the last couple of days but I wanted to wish u luck and to remind u that PMS and pregnancy symptoms are identical for many women. FX thats the case for u and u see a surprise BFP instead of AF. 
When and where are u going on vacation? I guess I missed your last post.. I hope you have a fabulous time! If no BFP first, I bet this vaca will be very helpful to your body. Its soo hard to relax when we want something so badly, but, a nice vacation can def help do the relaxation trick! :) FX & GL!

:dust:


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to those who replied. I'm feeling pretty OK with whatever happens. I am feeling the usual PMS stuff so I doubt we conceived. The only thing that's different is that my boobs feel kinda weird when I take off my bra - like two weights drop out and it HURTS. I also noticed some crusty white stuff on my right nipple, like there had been a little discharge and that makes sense cuz the other night when I took my bra off it felt a little like two bandaids ripping off my nipples. Ah, the joys of being a woman! My main hope is that AF arrives next Monday so (a) My body resets its normal LP and (b) get out of the tww ASAP cuz I hate it. I'm just sad that because my cycle was long last time and then I Oed early this one, now I have NO fertile days during our vacation - originally the fertile window was prime time our first few days there. Now it ends several days prior, so no chance of conceiving then, and we will probably start trying again that cycle and scheduled the vacation then because of that. Dumb body! At least that should be very clear of AF time, that would suck having that... extra crap to pack, feeling gross, etc. I guess another positive thing is that I will be relaxed during the time my body will be trying to conceive a little sweet pea.
> 
> Good luck hun! Ive missed some stuff, as I haven't really been on the last couple of days but I wanted to wish u luck and to remind u that PMS and pregnancy symptoms are identical for many women. FX thats the case for u and u see a surprise BFP instead of AF.
> When and where are u going on vacation? I guess I missed your last post.. I hope you have a fabulous time! If no BFP first, I bet this vaca will be very helpful to your body. Its soo hard to relax when we want something so badly, but, a nice vacation can def help do the relaxation trick! :) FX & GL!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks :) We actually decided to take a break and just enjoy each other for a few months. I was driving myself and DH crazy, and with my bipolar the disappointment each month were not good for me. SO, we decided to not worry about prevention in non-fertile times but because I am so regular we thought we knew when he'd need a condom (fertile window) and then this month I Oed early and, yes, we DTD on the day I was ovulating!! We are going to a posh, all-inclusive resort in Mexico at the end of May. I agree, no matter what happens, it will be a happy, gluttonous vacation. I will relax and either overeat or overdrink or both!! I'm 8DPO today and temps are holding steady - a pretty different pattern from a usual erratic rise. We shall see... I will be a bit freaked if I end up with a big rise in the next few days.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to those who replied. I'm feeling pretty OK with whatever happens. I am feeling the usual PMS stuff so I doubt we conceived. The only thing that's different is that my boobs feel kinda weird when I take off my bra - like two weights drop out and it HURTS. I also noticed some crusty white stuff on my right nipple, like there had been a little discharge and that makes sense cuz the other night when I took my bra off it felt a little like two bandaids ripping off my nipples. Ah, the joys of being a woman! My main hope is that AF arrives next Monday so (a) My body resets its normal LP and (b) get out of the tww ASAP cuz I hate it. I'm just sad that because my cycle was long last time and then I Oed early this one, now I have NO fertile days during our vacation - originally the fertile window was prime time our first few days there. Now it ends several days prior, so no chance of conceiving then, and we will probably start trying again that cycle and scheduled the vacation then because of that. Dumb body! At least that should be very clear of AF time, that would suck having that... extra crap to pack, feeling gross, etc. I guess another positive thing is that I will be relaxed during the time my body will be trying to conceive a little sweet pea.
> 
> Good luck hun! Ive missed some stuff, as I haven't really been on the last couple of days but I wanted to wish u luck and to remind u that PMS and pregnancy symptoms are identical for many women. FX thats the case for u and u see a surprise BFP instead of AF.
> When and where are u going on vacation? I guess I missed your last post.. I hope you have a fabulous time! If no BFP first, I bet this vaca will be very helpful to your body. Its soo hard to relax when we want something so badly, but, a nice vacation can def help do the relaxation trick! :) FX & GL!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) We actually decided to take a break and just enjoy each other for a few months. I was driving myself and DH crazy, and with my bipolar the disappointment each month were not good for me. SO, we decided to not worry about prevention in non-fertile times but because I am so regular we thought we knew when he'd need a condom (fertile window) and then this month I Oed early and, yes, we DTD on the day I was ovulating!! We are going to a posh, all-inclusive resort in Mexico at the end of May. I agree, no matter what happens, it will be a happy, gluttonous vacation. I will relax and either overeat or overdrink or both!! I'm 8DPO today and temps are holding steady - a pretty different pattern from a usual erratic rise. We shall see... I will be a bit freaked if I end up with a big rise in the next few days.Click to expand...

We all can use a little break from time to time, that's for sure! I too am bipolar and I agree, it makes it that much harder emotionally. Ive been working with a doctor through it all though, I think thats how ive stayed sane, other than this forum! lol. I hope you feel better and DEF have fun enjoying yourself in Mexico!! :) That def would help brighten my days, even if just for a short time since I'm always up and down..Im sure u know what I mean when I say up and down. Ugh. I can tell your a fighter and ull push thru the ickyness and there will be a nice dark BFP awaiting you in no time! ;). FX u caught that egg while NOT trying! :) And I completely agree, ur temps are very stable! I'm liking them, alot! FX for you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its soo weird to actually be able to say "We go for our IVF consultation in a month." Its so surreal to me still! Our whole family is praying that this all happens on time. Everyone was beyond excited to learn the IVF news. I am ecstatic! We'll probably still be going for the HSG, just to make sure there's no fluids in there before the IVF can be started but while we do that, we'll already be referred to the specialist and have the IVF process moving so the HSG now will just be a "in the mean-time testing." Even if my tubes open, we're going to still try IVF since there's a much larger shot for us with IVF, as we dont know if my tube will function right, even if opened, u know? Gosh I'm so excited! I really didn't know when IVF would ever be an option for us! I feared it would be years and years before we were blessed enough to do so. I feel my prayers are being answered, one after another. :). I def would have already had it done last May if I knew it was an option. Thankfully I found out JUST in time though! Yay!

Lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## cutieq

Very happy to read this news Mary!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Dani! I'm excited to start the process and be able to announce our BFP :). I knew itd come soon, one way or another! I'm keeping my fingers crossed tight that we'll have enough time for two rounds, JUST incase. 5 months feels SO incredibly long while TTC normally but now 5 months seems like an unbelievably short amount of time now that I know thats how long I have to get a BFP with IVF. Maybe this will help me relax and we'll get our BFP while waiting for IVF. Who knows what the future brings but I def see a sticky bean in my near future, regardless! :) Hopefully I'm lucky enough to get in with a specialist by the end of this month and get the ball rolling by next! If that happens, we will have time for 2 rounds so I could relax more about it, u know? I cant explain how happy I am that there's a great chance ill be joining you ladies with a BFP in the next 4-5 months! Yay! I'm going to grab a new bottle of prenatals when I go to the store and ill be starting a new "pre-IVF diet" as soon as I go grocery shopping. I read that eating certain foods and taking certain vitamins for 60-90 days before IVF can up the odds significantly. I'm going to be doing LOTS of research over the next couple of wks about EVERYTHING that has to do with IVF and im going to make sure wherever we go has great success rate, since as u know, we only have 5 months so we really need to give the 1st round of IVF our all because who knows if we'll be able to do another. I have very good vibes about our first go at it though. My uterus is great so as long as the doctor does a good job with the 2 embryos id like to have transferred, all should be good and at least one of the two will hopefully implant fully! It makes me nervous knowing that whether or not it succeeds for me is pretty much all in the doctors hands so I need to make sure this doctor really know what he/she is doing. I want someone who specializes SPECIFICALLY in IVF because those are the docs with the highest success rates, from what I read anyway. I can't stop talking about it! I haven't been this excited in soo long. Its nice to have something more solid to look forward to when it comes to the baby making department. :) I wish I found out about this last month and I would have gone for my 7dpo bloods in the crazy blizzard to be able to get things moving sooner! I'm so impatient! I'm just so excited!!! :haha:


----------



## melewen

Mary thats what I thought but then you said if the HSG shows you're clear? I guess you meant if the HSG shows you're cleared you will just keep trying naturally? A friend of mine had a ruptured tube and one other one.. there was something wrong with it as well.. and she had one round of IVF and is now like 6 months along!


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm still wondering why my belly is getting bigger with pelvic twinges and hard on the very bottom? 
The pic on the left is 5-6 weeks ago....
https://i60.tinypic.com/ao6s93.jpg


----------



## melewen

Probably bloating :)


----------



## mommysylvia

I know its bloat I just never have it until AF and I'm a month away from her lol


----------



## melewen

What have you eaten lately?


----------



## mommysylvia

Same diet...small appetite for a while now


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary thats what I thought but then you said if the HSG shows you're clear? I guess you meant if the HSG shows you're cleared you will just keep trying naturally? A friend of mine had a ruptured tube and one other one.. there was something wrong with it as well.. and she had one round of IVF and is now like 6 months along!

I just meant that in still going to do the HSG, just to see if the enzymes worked to clear my tube of scar tissue, just for my personal interest. Also sometimes there can be harmful fluids for the embryo that could leak out so we want to make sure there's none of that going on because if there is fluids, which we dont think there is but we just want to make sure because sometimes they have to tie off the tube to keep those fluids away from the uterus, u know? I dont know as much about IVF as I do with other aspects of fertility yet but ive been researching like crazy and tomorrow ill be on the phone some more so not too long from now I should have more info about my particular case for you all :). 
And I'm very happy for ur friend! I know many women, esp on here, who have done IVF and now have a beautiful child from it. I absolutely am positive that its something that will work for us, I just pray we have the time needed! I worry we'll need 2 rounds and only have time for 1 but it'll all work itself out. Plus I'm going to be super persistent with them about getting the procedure going! 

So when I was looking for top rated IVF docs around here, the clinic I already go to has their own doctor who has great success ratings so I probably won't have to look super hard for one . They also have a sister clinic about 20 miles from here with an awesome fertility doc as well and thats probably the one ill be choosing. They were the best while I was pregnant with Aiden and they were much more advanced at their facility compared to the one I normally go to to see my regular OB. The only other place we are thinking about is "Boston IVF". Ive read alot of good things about them and they're def a top choice BUT I need to make sure they take my insurance first. I'm sure they will. I'm going to keep researching success rates and particular doctors in those practices and hopefully I will find the one who can make our bean extra sticky our first try :). I read for a women under 35, in general its about a 49% chance of IVF working for someone who has never been pregnant and for someone, like myself, who has carried one child to term, those odds go up even higher. That's def a good chance and as long as I'm doing everything possible to boost those odds on my end, there shouldn't be too much going against us. FX! I'm almost 26 and DH 25 so we def have the age factor on our side, Which is great considering our time frame. Had I of known I had IVF available over the last year, I would have already done however many rounds it may have taken. The pressure is going to be on while we're praying the 1 & only round works. I'm going to do my absolute best to just relax when the time comes though. The factors that can affect IVF from succeeding over 95%of the time are things that the doctor doing the procedure doesn't quite do right or chromosomal abnormalities, usually due to improper fertilization or a weak egg, and the other 5% is uterine related. I know mine wouldn't be uterine related and thats why I'm so very obsessed with finding the best doctor around to do the IVF for us. If I find a doc who's a PRO at the fertilization process and if we have them transfer 2 embryo's instead of 1, I feel in my heart that at least one of them will have a huge chance of attaching correctly. The odds go up when you transfer 2 embryos. Not by a whole lot but with two, there's more chance that at least one will have no chromosomal abnormalities and will be healthy enough to stick. Sorry for the rambling, if you cant tell, I'm still overly excited! My mind has been going nuts ALL DAY thinking about the process getting started! I wish id have 1 wacky cycle and O super early just so my 7dpo bloods can be done! Lol. Only 17 days or so and those bloods should be taken care of & we can go on to the good part. 
Again about your friend, it sounds like she has the same type of tubal issues as I do, except her tube was removed due to an ectopic and my tube was taken due to an abscess bursting inside of my tube. But for both her and I, the damage to our remaining tubes is due to scar tissue from surgery/any infection or fluids that may have spread from the rupture of the tube itself. Its scary stuff but I am soo thankful for IVF. I MAY be able to conceive without it but the odds are less than 5% so again, I'm very grateful that myself, your friend, and many other women have IVF available to help us complete our families if thats the path chosen. Thank u science! And thank u god! :) Again, sorry for blabbering, I'm great at writing short stories! :haha:


----------



## melewen

Haha I love it! It definitely makes sense. I can't wait to hear what happens :) is there any way you could keep that insurance even if it's more $$$?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I'm still wondering why my belly is getting bigger with pelvic twinges and hard on the very bottom?
> The pic on the left is 5-6 weeks ago....
> https://i60.tinypic.com/ao6s93.jpg

This is what I look like right now! Lol. But Its probably still bloating from AF cruelly showing up on you. Some days, even before O, I bloat soo incredibly much but then I think to myself "I haven't even Oed yet!" so I ignore it but after O, its a bit harder to ignore since I'm looking for it lol. Ive noticed alot of the same twinges before O as I get after O, I'm just usually not thinking about it before O so I don't think anything of it. Also, twinges ur feeling could very well be ur ovaries getting ready to pop out an egg. I had twinges today and I wont be oing for 8-9 days. What CD are u on? We wont know until ur temp rises but if this is going to be one of ur 26 day cycles, odds are good that u are in ur fertile period OR if its going to be a 30 day cycle, u may be about to enter your fertile phase. I have a gift at helping people pin-point their fertile days. I've been obsessing over everyone else's cycles to keep my mind off of my own for so long now, lol. After u tell me what CD ur on, ill see what info I have for you :). 
PS, if ur past CD12, there's a chance O could have occurred as well and could be causing the bloating. This is if your looking at a 26 day cycle. Now that u'll be temping, ull be able to tell if you have O'ed and you wont be wondering if a test was correct or what not because ur temp will drop when AF comes if ur not pregnant. If it weren't for temping for me, there would have been quite a few cycles where I would have sworn I was pregnant even tho the tests and AF said not pregnant. I just FELT and looked pregnant (kinda like how I'm feeling now) but because my temp is low, I know there's no way I'm pregnant and its just hormones messing with me. I hate to see you torture yourself wondering about last cycle for so long. I really feel so bad because I know how it can be. Your taking the right steps temping and then you won't be tortured by the mix signs and everything in the future, except for after O of course, as the TWW is never really easy. There's nothing worse then having the confusion of a past cycle continue to taunt you. If I were you, id think of this cycle & temping as a fresh start to TTC and focus on the future cycles and what you can do to up your own personal odds and dont let urself hold on to past cycles. Dont take that wrong. Ive been in ur shoe's & just want to help. I like to look at every cycle as a new, fresh shot at a BFP. I don't think I could get through TTC month after month without that mind frame. But anyway, I'm pretty positive u O'ed late last cycle, causing a later AF due date because you said your cycle length differs, which means ur O day is def differing as well. O day each cycle is key to determining when AF will truly be due. In my opinion, you had a normal cycle last month, just lots of cramps. You may have even had an annov cycle last month, as that can cause random spotting and late or early AF as well. There's many possibilities but again, temping will solve those questions. I'm veryyy interested in seeing how ur first temping cycle goes. Ill be chart stalking, if theres a link for it! I cant wait to see if I estimated ur O days right and such :haha:. Plus I really want you personally to get a better idea of your own cycles. It'll help a ton! Are u ATTC again or just NTNP for a few more months? Just wondering if ur temping in advance or if your ATTC this cycle too. Either way doesn't matter, just curious . 

TONS AND TONS OF BABY DUST TO YOU HUN! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Haha I love it! It definitely makes sense. I can't wait to hear what happens :) is there any way you could keep that insurance even if it's more $$$?

No, I wish! Its still insurance under my mother's name! Lol! In NH, and since my mom has the best insurance company ever, she was aloud to have her children covered until they turn 26...I turn 26 in June so thats why my insurance runs up :-\. So far, we haven't found any way to get the same insurance if we pay out of pocket completely for it. My mom works for state offices so its insurance only avail to state employees. Hopefully all will be done on time tho! FX so veryyyyyyyy tightly!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also mommysylvia, did u count CD1 as the first day u had a light "flow", whether it was super light or heavy? Just wondering how u marked last cycle or when u marked it as a new cycle I should say. I know u had some spotting but then u had some light bleeding... Did u count the light bleeding as the start to a new cycle? My doctors and everything I've read says that CD1 is the first day of any sort of flow, rather than just spotting. Clearly many women spot before AF and that confuses many women on when to mark it as a new cycle, especially with the chance of IB so again, just tying to help u get things in order, if you need the help that is. :) GL!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering why my belly is getting bigger with pelvic twinges and hard on the very bottom?
> The pic on the left is 5-6 weeks ago....
> https://i60.tinypic.com/ao6s93.jpg
> 
> This is what I look like right now! Lol. But Its probably still bloating from AF cruelly showing up on you. Some days, even before O, I bloat soo incredibly much but then I think to myself "I haven't even Oed yet!" so I ignore it but after O, its a bit harder to ignore since I'm looking for it lol. Ive noticed alot of the same twinges before O as I get after O, I'm just usually not thinking about it before O so I don't think anything of it. Also, twinges ur feeling could very well be ur ovaries getting ready to pop out an egg. I had twinges today and I wont be oing for 8-9 days. What CD are u on? We wont know until ur temp rises but if this is going to be one of ur 26 day cycles, odds are good that u are in ur fertile period OR if its going to be a 30 day cycle, u may be about to enter your fertile phase. I have a gift at helping people pin-point their fertile days. I've been obsessing over everyone else's cycles to keep my mind off of my own for so long now, lol. After u tell me what CD ur on, ill see what info I have for you :).
> PS, if ur past CD12, there's a chance O could have occurred as well and could be causing the bloating. This is if your looking at a 26 day cycle. Now that u'll be temping, ull be able to tell if you have O'ed and you wont be wondering if a test was correct or what not because ur temp will drop when AF comes if ur not pregnant. If it weren't for temping for me, there would have been quite a few cycles where I would have sworn I was pregnant even tho the tests and AF said not pregnant. I just FELT and looked pregnant (kinda like how I'm feeling now) but because my temp is low, I know there's no way I'm pregnant and its just hormones messing with me. I hate to see you torture yourself wondering about last cycle for so long. I really feel so bad because I know how it can be. Your taking the right steps temping and then you won't be tortured by the mix signs and everything in the future, except for after O of course, as the TWW is never really easy. There's nothing worse then having the confusion of a past cycle continue to taunt you. If I were you, id think of this cycle & temping as a fresh start to TTC and focus on the future cycles and what you can do to up your own personal odds and dont let urself hold on to past cycles. Dont take that wrong. Ive been in ur shoe's & just want to help. I like to look at every cycle as a new, fresh shot at a BFP. I don't think I could get through TTC month after month without that mind frame. But anyway, I'm pretty positive u O'ed late last cycle, causing a later AF due date because you said your cycle length differs, which means ur O day is def differing as well. O day each cycle is key to determining when AF will truly be due. In my opinion, you had a normal cycle last month, just lots of cramps. You may have even had an annov cycle last month, as that can cause random spotting and late or early AF as well. There's many possibilities but again, temping will solve those questions. I'm veryyy interested in seeing how ur first temping cycle goes. Ill be chart stalking, if theres a link for it! I cant wait to see if I estimated ur O days right and such :haha:. Plus I really want you personally to get a better idea of your own cycles. It'll help a ton! Are u ATTC again or just NTNP for a few more months? Just wondering if ur temping in advance or if your ATTC this cycle too. Either way doesn't matter, just curious .
> 
> TONS AND TONS OF BABY DUST TO YOU HUN! :dust:Click to expand...

You have a really good memory Mary! Lol AGAIN thank you sooooo much for this info. My husband and I are NTNP right now. Its always been a pull out thing if we werent TTC. But when he wants to DTD i get sad because I still want to ttc despite all the pain I go through. He just says no I cant do this to you again :/ I only mentioned my belly because I did a before picture of me laying flat on my back about 5 weeks ago and my hips bones stuck out and stomach was flat... Now today's pic laying flat I had a little bump that's hard I just feel tons if pressure when I press on it lol. I always have tons of hope since I see all these great stories of women not finding out till later because betas and urine was negative. This one lady went all the way to third trimester without a sono or prenatal care because her doctor didn't consider her pregnant since everything was negative so he wasn't going to give her sono. I know I sound crazy it just helps me through all of the sadness from not being able to conceive But I'm glad to start tempting...I start tomorrow vaginally so I'll be posting my questions and concerns for y'all to help me temp since I'm so new to it. I'm on CD10 right now...well pretty much 11 starting tomorrow. I had AF type cramps for about 5-10 minutes today. I have very white watery cm and my cervix is low/medium hard and med open. The painful twinges I have has been going on since my last cycle which is the reason I want to get an obgyn because I really do think something else is up since I never got tested or checked for anything besides my blood. They hurt really bad (non cramps) they're more like knives randomly stabbing me where I hunch over in a public place and say OUCH! Lol all my family are really worried because its still going on. I'll have to keep waiting for this dang insurance. I really hope yours goes through and you get a successful IVF!!!! Tons of baby dust!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Also mommysylvia, did u count CD1 as the first day u had a light "flow", whether it was super light or heavy? Just wondering how u marked last cycle or when u marked it as a new cycle I should say. I know u had some spotting but then u had some light bleeding... Did u count the light bleeding as the start to a new cycle? My doctors and everything I've read says that CD1 is the first day of any sort of flow, rather than just spotting. Clearly many women spot before AF and that confuses many women on when to mark it as a new cycle, especially with the chance of IB so again, just tying to help u get things in order, if you need the help that is. :) GL!

Yes I had a light period the first day and I counted that as CD1. The spotting was two days before that so I just marked spotting on my app. I never used ovufriend or fertilityfriend ....don't they cost $$?

I use 3 fertility apps that help me.... Oviaview, Glow, and Women Log Pro
It let's me chart bbt, symptoms, cm, cervix, weight, exercise, diet, and all that good stuff :)
I always see women talking about cross hairs but I don't know what that is. Please fill me in a little more on charting, I only googled a little about temps will stay risen after ovulation when pregnant.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ooooh Mommysylvia charting your bbt is awesome! I kind of made a fuss about it saying that I didn't want to because of the pets sleeping with me and waking me, don't want to be stressed by it etc. When I got started though it was so cool!!

I used Fertility Friend and I see most ladies use it as well. If you become a VIP member it will cost you money but the basic version (what I used) is just as good and doesn't cost anything.

Here is an example of my BFP Chart (actually my only chart because I got BFP 1st time charting and using opks
https://i.imgur.com/t5Xr07V.png

1. Set your alarm to get up every single day at the same time even weekends
2. Before moving or talking take your temp
3. Remember it or write it down if you want to sleep some more and then put it into Fertility Friend (FF)
4. Your temps will go up and down through your cycle. In the beginning they will be low and then once you have ovulated you will see that they are higher
5. FF will give you crosshairs (red lines that crosses on my chart) once it has detected ovulation by 3 days of temps being higher compared to your previous temps
If you look at my chart as an example I ovulated on the 5th but FF did not have info yet because it still needed 3 higher temps than my previous temps. So after temping the 6th, 7th and 8th it saw that my temps were higher and then it puts the cross hairs in on your chart automatically. The day that the red lines cross on is ovulation day. So it makes it soooo cool to know exactly how many dpo you are and no guessing :D
6. I used only cm and opks on FF. So make sure that if you put in positive opk it was really a positive so that you don't confuse the system :haha:

Most important of all is to put a link to your chart in your signature so that we can stalk your chart!! :D

I hope this made sense and I look forward to seeing your temps :dance:


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay I got Fertility Friend app :) I will be sharing it with y'all soon! Thank you so much for the info &#10084;


----------



## Michellebelle

I guess I won't be having a normal cycle after all. I thought with the ewcm and positive opks, I would O. Nope, still no temp shift so still waiting.

I'm excited about scheduling an appt with a fertility doc though. Now I just need to find out what my insurance will cover. I know it doesn't cover ivf or iui, but I hope it covers appts and any fertility drugs!


----------



## snshine23

Mary, I see you said you're in NH! Me too! And my husband works for the state...really good insurance :) I hope everything works out for you!!!


----------



## melewen

Mary that's too funny, I did that too! I'm self employed so dh and I got married last April and I turned 27 in late March.. So there was like a week where I was uninsured but luckily nothing happened :D no way I am paying out of pocket if I don't have to! I feel very strongly you'll have a BFP soon :)


----------



## melewen

Oh and dh works for the state but the entire freaking birth isn't even covered!!! What's the deal?! Ugh! Honey.. We need to transfer to NH..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ladies we need to all move to Canada! I just found out they have 1 year maternity leave and in South Africa we only get 4 months.... Not fair :brat:


----------



## TTC74

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ladies we need to all move to Canada! I just found out they have 1 year maternity leave and in South Africa we only get 4 months.... Not fair :brat:

We get 12 weeks in the US.


----------



## mdscpa

:brat: And here I only have 1 month.... And for dads a FREAKING 1 day!!!! :brat:


----------



## melewen

But ours in the us is unpaid! So crappy!


----------



## TTC74

melewen said:


> But ours in the us is unpaid! So crappy!

Indeed!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You would think that moms would be looked after better grrr! Ours is unpaid as well. You can count yourself seriously lucky if you work for a company who is willing to pay you while on leave.


----------



## Jrepp

Mary Ive been thinking a lot about your ivf coverage. I tnk that you need to get in asap to the clinic before waiting for your 7dpo bloods. They can knock that test out and get it off your list of things you need to get done before you can start ivf. Plus that way you may be able to start everything in a few weeks when AF comes (if AF comes). You shouldn't need a referral to get into the fertility clinic. Also, don't out too much weight on success rates, even though it's tempting. there are doctors who pad their stats and whatnot.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary Ive been thinking a lot about your ivf coverage. I tnk that you need to get in asap to the clinic before waiting for your 7dpo bloods. They can knock that test out and get it off your list of things you need to get done before you can start ivf. Plus that way you may be able to start everything in a few weeks when AF comes (if AF comes). You shouldn't need a referral to get into the fertility clinic. Also, don't out too much weight on success rates, even though it's tempting. there are doctors who pad their stats and whatnot.

Yeah, ive been reading so much about it and my doctor actually said the exact thing about success rates when I spoke to her about 2 hrs ago. I do need a referral for my insurance company to pay though so I called and demanded to be referred to the IVF specialist and guess what?! THEY ACTUALLY DID WHAT I ASKED! LoL. Its about time! I made it clear about how short of time I have to get this done. The IVF clinic is going to call me by the end of next week to set up my consultation :). Ill still be getting my 7dpo bloods done at my regular OBs but they'll forward the results straight to my RE so all should be set to go by the end of this cycle . I'm so incredibly happy about this. I'm also very annoyed though that my doctor SWORE up and down that there was no way my insurance would cover more than 10-20% of it but yet she kept mentioning IVF as our only option and then come to find out, it could of been done right after my HSG last yr! Had she of referred me to a RE when I originally asked last May, I would have probably known sooner. But I'm very thankful I found out on time for at least 1 round, likely 2 since I got my insurance to extend out 28days before shut off but hopefullyyyy we won't need more than one round. FX!
This has taught me that everything def does happen for a reason. The doc didn't want to do my repeat HSG sooo badly that she told me I had to contact my insurance company about it (which ALL my doctors have always, always, done for me) and when I made that call, I decided I'd ask about ALL fertility benefits and the second she said 100% IVF coverage, I cut her off and said "enough said! You are amazing!" and I was immediately in tears of joy on the phone lol. 

But anyway, I am def being more persistent about getting this started then I have ever been about anything. I feel theres a very good reason that I learned of my coverage JUST in time. I'm hoping to get in for my consultation by the start of next cycle, if not sooner, and hopefully they have me on the meds AND in for egg retrieval by mid march. That'd be perfect timing for a 2nd round, if needed. I was also told they may even give me a shot that will keep AF from coming and that way it can be started without actually waiting for another cycle after my consultation. Then they'd have me start the hormones to form more mature eggs before retrieval. So as u said, I may be able to start before I even get a period, or at least before I get my period after AF this cycle. This is all beyond exciting! I had a feeling for March and thats most likely when IVF will be started/done. FX! 
But yea, after calling places and researching Dr google all day, like you said, ive learned not to pay too much attention to the ratings when choosing a RE now. There's so many different factors that can affect whether it succeeds or not and I know my own personal success rate is over 65%, due to the fact that I had one full-term pregnancy in the past, my uterus is great, and then mine and dh's age DEF ups our odds. My doctor said she obv can't promise it'll work 1st time of course but she did say that we have all the odds working in our favor, which def makes me feel good. I just worry about the doctor not completing the fertilization process correctly & causing it to fail but I do know the RE I'll be seeing is very well experienced with IVF and has been apart of many studies all along the east coast so that makes me feel better and I need to just take the chance regardless. This is a great opportunity and I will NOT let it pass us by!! Its funny because the same specialist I researched and told DH id like to see is the same one my OB told me she'd like to refer me to. At least she made one good choice to help me with my infertility! Lol, I still can't get over how much un-needed crap she has put me through during these last 2yrs.

Ill update u when I know when the consultation is scheduled for and all that good stuff. You and I think ALOT alike, Jess. Ive always noticed that. I seriously feel like your reading my mind sometimes & vice versa, lol :haha:. I'm still going to be temping in the meantime to watch my O day and such but we're switching to NTNP until IVF. We know IVF is most likely it for us so we're focusing on that only, while we can. Thank you for ur advice also, Jess. Your posts have been making me feel much better about the time frame I have. I truly need that reassurance. I randomly find myself panicking that we won't be done on time but now that I know I have the 28 days after my bday, I feel better as well. I thought my insur would run out on June 2nd but they pushed it to June 30th. That 28 days could seriously make ALL the difference, u know? Anyway, I'm rambling, as always ;). I cant wait to start this new chapter in our TTC journey and im very thankful to have you and all the other ladies supporting me through it. Lets get it started already! Lol .


----------



## Jrepp

I learned a lot about ivf through the blog world. So many women out there are going through exactly what you are going through. I never made it to ivf, but was literally days away from starting iui cycles so it can definitely happen.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Another BIG thank you your way Jess! I was actually on some IVF threads but I honestly didn't think id have a chance at it for quite some time so I strayed away from that thread and decided to focus on naturally conceiving, as that was my only option, that I knew of. Now that you've mentioned it, I better go back and join another IVF thread to learn about and get a better idea of the whole IVF process as much as possible before I go in myself :). I dont think ill be out of disbelief that this is really happening until after it happens. It seems very surreal to me. I'm over here doing the happy dance just thinking about it! Lol. :happydance: :)


----------



## Jrepp

I am so happy for you!!!! Now I truly know you'll have a bfp in no time!

You guys.....pregnancy brain hit hard today. I reached for my glass of water and wound up grabbing my nephews bottle instead. Formula tastes disgusting!! And I almost did it again just now :(


----------



## cutieq

You ladies made me to check my leave. Looks like I get 11 weeks but it's paid at 60%


----------



## starryjune

Mine is stupid... but I think I would be able to talk them into at least partial pay for taking a few months but doing the work I need to from home so that no one is covering for me. I could manage that because I can basically get things done a few months ahead, then I just have like 2 hours per week of things I must do "live." All I know is my boss - a co-founder of the company - knows I'm hoping to get pregnant and he's super excited/supportive and when I asked about how it would work WITH work, he said we'd (him and I and the big boss) would need to have a talk early on to plan for my absence, how much time I'd want, if I'd want to come back in the same position, etc. I think I'd want to stay where I'm at - FT and manager level. But luckily my husband just got a decent enough raise that me going PT could be an option... I kind of like the idea of that if I could keep my health insurance here. But my husband's insurance would be a decent option, too. Things I hope I HAVE to think about one day.


----------



## melewen

Dani that is amazing! Isn't it sad though that we get so excited over any percent paid when our parents all got 100%?! Psh

I'm self employed so there's no real way around it for me anyway :) but my partner is excited about us wanting a baby so I'm sure she'll work extra hard during that time and I get paid a portion of it. And I can also go "back to work" at like six weeks once the baby can go more than about 2 hours without needing to be fed and not work too hard, just some development here and there


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, I'm so happy that you got your referral!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## snshine23

So here I am 8DPO and boobs still aren't sore. I have had really bad insomnia the past 2 nights, which isn't normal for me. I know this can be due to hormones, but it's driving me nuts! I just want sleep! Damn hormones!


----------



## mommysylvia

snshine23 said:


> So here I am 8DPO and boobs still aren't sore. I have had really bad insomnia the past 2 nights, which isn't normal for me. I know this can be due to a rise in progesterone, but it's driving me nuts! I just want sleep!

FX you have a bfp coming up!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary, I'm so happy that you got your referral!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Thank u! I'm soo incredibly grateful for this opportunity! Its all I can think about!!! :)

Today my mind will def be elsewhere tho. My poor lil Aiden has been puking all night and DH gets put under today to have 2 very impacted wisdom teeth pulled. I feel so bad for Aiden and I know DH is going to be in pain too. My poor boys :( Hopefully Aidens feeling better at some point today, as his birthday is tomorrow. I cant stand to see him THIS sick. It breaks my heart. 

June, ur chart looks great! I like how ur temps are slopping upwards. FX a BFP is on its way! :)

Good luck sunshne!!! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Nice low pre-O temps. Based on my fertility monitor peak reading and almost pos OPK, I'm guessing I'll O on a nice healthy CD13 which will throw me into the TWW a tad early. I'm very optimistic this month. Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I am so happy for you!!!! Now I truly know you'll have a bfp in no time!
> 
> You guys.....pregnancy brain hit hard today. I reached for my glass of water and wound up grabbing my nephews bottle instead. Formula tastes disgusting!! And I almost did it again just now :(

:) Thats so exciting to hear the words "U will truly have a BFP in no time!" Those words are simply amazing! :haha:

Hahah about the bottle! I cant even count the number of times pregnancy brain got the best of me while pregnant with Aiden lol. And omg, the formula is disgusting!!!! I tried it out of curiosity while feeding aiden one day (lol) and I literally wanted to throw up, and I wasn't even pregnant at that time :haha:. There's one word to describe the taste of formula and the baby rice...CARDBOARD! Does that sound right to u Jess? LoL.


----------



## snshine23

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, I'm so happy that you got your referral!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Thank u! I'm soo incredibly grateful for this opportunity! Its all I can think about!!! :)
> 
> Today my mind will def be elsewhere tho. My poor lil Aiden has been puking all night and DH gets put under today to have 2 very impacted wisdom teeth pulled. I feel so bad for Aiden and I know DH is going to be in pain too. My poor boys :( Hopefully Aidens feeling better at some point today, as his birthday is tomorrow. I cant stand to see him THIS sick. It breaks my heart.
> 
> June, ur chart looks great! I like how ur temps are slopping upwards. FX a BFP is on its way! :)
> 
> Good luck sunshne!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that your son is sick :( Good luck to your DH too! And did you see my other post saying I'm in NH too! My DH works for the state just like your mom! :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Nice low pre-O temps. Based on my fertility monitor peak reading and almost pos OPK, I'm guessing I'll O on a nice healthy CD13 which will throw me into the TWW a tad early. I'm very optimistic this month. Fx!

GOOD LUCK! CD 13 is my usual O day as well :). Go day 13! Time to get that final Baby Dancing in! :haha:. I hope you have an amazing O and see a BFP by the end of ur TWW! FX FX FX! 

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, I'm so happy that you got your referral!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Thank u! I'm soo incredibly grateful for this opportunity! Its all I can think about!!! :)
> 
> Today my mind will def be elsewhere tho. My poor lil Aiden has been puking all night and DH gets put under today to have 2 very impacted wisdom teeth pulled. I feel so bad for Aiden and I know DH is going to be in pain too. My poor boys :( Hopefully Aidens feeling better at some point today, as his birthday is tomorrow. I cant stand to see him THIS sick. It breaks my heart.
> 
> June, ur chart looks great! I like how ur temps are slopping upwards. FX a BFP is on its way! :)
> 
> Good luck sunshne!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that your son is sick :( Good luck to your DH too! And did you see my other post saying I'm in NH too! My DH works for the state just like your mom! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh wow!! I missed that post! That's so funny ur in NH! NH is soo small that I never thought id find anyone here! Lol. 
I do know they have different policy's for the state employees insurance and different co-pays, coverage %, and all that so make sure u call your insurance company to see what they cover for you, if ever need to that is. I do know they cover IUI for me as well so that may be an option for u too If you ever need to look into it. 
Anyway, that's really cool you live in NH :). What a small world! If you don't mind me asking, where does ur DH work?


----------



## snshine23

Small world, right?! I sent you a PM :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dh said to me last night as we were laying down for bed, "Wow. We are really going to be parents again. I'm at a loss of words knowing a little me will be living in your tummy within the next 5 months!! Its really going to happen!" He and I are both over joyed, as you can imagine. This will be the first time DH gets to experience fatherhood from the very start, as Aiden was 3 when DH and I got together. I'm extremely excited to go through the amazing pregnancy journey with him . I know IVF will work! I know it! Now can we just fast forward the next month so we can truly get started?! Lol :haha:. Really, for once, I'm actually calm about TTC, overly excited but calm. I actually don't look at the wait as being a long time but that's probably because this is much more of a definite that I'll have my BFP within the next few months. The only thing I'm not quite calm about is actually getting the process started. Once I'm in the RE's office and have a better idea of timing, Ill be able to relax completely. 

In the meantime, I'm going to be eating healthier than ever, drinking more water then ever, and I'm getting new prenatals today. I want to make sure my body's the best it can be for when the procedure does start.

Omg dhs Aunt was so funny when she heard we have IVF coverage. She's like his mother. But anyway, she says "Well you guys need to go immediately! Can they do it next week? Id call now and set it up for next week." LoL. She made me laugh. I WISH we could go next week and begin the retrieval! She doesn't know much about fertility treatment but hey, she can only hope right?! :haha: She's literally just as worried as I am about the time frame. Her heart broke, along with dh & I, when we had our chemical 1 1/2yrs ago & She has been praying we get pregnant again ever since. I cant wait to tell her, and everyone else that our IVF was a success! :)

Also, I dont think I'm going to do the repeat HSG anymore. I am worried that it'll mess with my uterus before IVF and I def cant have that happen. I just wish I could tell other women if the enzymes at least cleared out the passage, even if more time was needed to heal adhesions and such. Maybe after we have our LO, ill go back and see if its open or not . We decided to skip any uneeded steps so they can concentrate on our IVF only. They use the blood results to determine how much meds to give each person for a round of IVF so I do need my 7dpo b/w still but that'll be done right around the time I first meet with my RE.. It'll be perfect timing! :happydance:

Incase I'm too busy taking care of my boys today, I want to say good luck to each and everyone of you! :dust:
And for all u preggo ladies, I hope ur feeling as good as can be! No more m/s aloud!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> Small world, right?! I sent you a PM :)

Right back at ya! ;)


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> This will be the first time DH gets to experience fatherhood from the very start, as Aiden was 3 when DH and I got together.

I can relate. DH is childless, too. And, when we got together mine were 18 and 16. So, he's truly never experienced anything like being a parent. I SO want to take this journey with him!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> This will be the first time DH gets to experience fatherhood from the very start, as Aiden was 3 when DH and I got together.
> 
> I can relate. DH is childless, too. And, when we got together mine were 18 and 16. So, he's truly never experienced anything like being a parent. I SO want to take this journey with him!Click to expand...

Exactly! Its such an amazing journey and both of our dhs WILL experience it! I'm very excited for all of our BFP's! Everyone should get the chance to experience parenthood, if thats something they want. I truly hope ur sticky bean comes ASAP and ill be joining u shortly after :) FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I hope I get everyone in this post :hugs:

*Mary*
I hope that both DH and Aiden feels better very soon! Especially Aiden because his birthday is tomorrow and nobody should be sick on their birthday!!
I'm so excited for you and DH with the IVF and so amazing that he will get to experience it from the beginning :dance:

*Snshine*
I hope your symtoms will give you that sticky BFP in a few more days!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

*TTC74*
Keep at the :sex: and go get that eggy! :wohoo: FX for you hun!!

*June*
Chart is looking good so far! If you are hoping for the BFP at the moment I'm hoping with you! :hugs:

*Mommysylvia*
I LOOOOVVVEEEE seeing your temps in your signature!!!! Yay for temping :yipee:
Are you enjoying it so far? I was hooked since day 1 :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay I hope I get everyone in this post :hugs:
> 
> 
> *Mommysylvia*
> I LOOOOVVVEEEE seeing your temps in your signature!!!! Yay for temping :yipee:
> Are you enjoying it so far? I was hooked since day 1 :haha:

Uh YES!!! Im hooked! Everyday I just keep thinking to myself "Can it be tomorrow already so I can temp again?!" It really makes me wants to go ahead and TTC despite everything now since I will know what each dip and rise means. I'm temping vaginally so it can be more accurate :) I tried to sweet talk my hubby yesterday saying "Baaaabe? I have a really good feeling about this cycle, and just think about it I won't need as many tests because if my temps drop then there's a big chance I'm not so onto the next cycle". He just shook his head, we shall see. I'll do some more convincing today lol


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I hope I get everyone in this post :hugs:
> 
> 
> *Mommysylvia*
> I LOOOOVVVEEEE seeing your temps in your signature!!!! Yay for temping :yipee:
> Are you enjoying it so far? I was hooked since day 1 :haha:
> 
> Uh YES!!! Im hooked! Everyday I just keep thinking to myself "Can it be tomorrow already so I can temp again?!" It really makes me wants to go ahead and TTC despite everything now since I will know what each dip and rise means. I'm temping vaginally so it can be more accurate :) I tried to sweet talk my hubby yesterday saying "Baaaabe? I have a really good feeling about this cycle, and just think about it I won't need as many tests because if my temps drop then there's a big chance I'm not so onto the next cycle". He just shook his head, we shall see. I'll do some more convincing today lolClick to expand...

Are you gonna do OPK as well? Happy for you on the temping..... Can't wait for your TWW <3 FX


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, I'm so happy that you got your referral!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Thank u! I'm soo incredibly grateful for this opportunity! Its all I can think about!!! :)
> 
> Today my mind will def be elsewhere tho. My poor lil Aiden has been puking all night and DH gets put under today to have 2 very impacted wisdom teeth pulled. I feel so bad for Aiden and I know DH is going to be in pain too. My poor boys :( Hopefully Aidens feeling better at some point today, as his birthday is tomorrow. I cant stand to see him THIS sick. It breaks my heart.
> 
> June, ur chart looks great! I like how ur temps are slopping upwards. FX a BFP is on its way! :)
> 
> Good luck sunshne!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, although we are taking a break, a surprise "whoopsie" bfp would be fantastic :) My chart always looks promising, so I am not getting my hopes up. My temps are pretty smooth/stable rise though so that's different - they have always been really up and down. I also Oed 2-3 days earlier than usual, which I heard can be good. I don't really have any symptoms of anything - my boobs hurt pretty bad right after O but the past couple days that has eased up to barely tender except around the nipples, inner sides. I had a tiny spot of rusty yellowish brown on my liner yesterday which was a bit odd. But never had a dip in my chart. I wonder if a decent rise without that can still mean implantation? All I can do is keep charting and wait for AF next week. UGH


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay I hope I get everyone in this post :hugs:
> 
> *Mary*
> I hope that both DH and Aiden feels better very soon! Especially Aiden because his birthday is tomorrow and nobody should be sick on their birthday!!
> I'm so excited for you and DH with the IVF and so amazing that he will get to experience it from the beginning :dance:
> 
> *Snshine*
> I hope your symtoms will give you that sticky BFP in a few more days!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> *TTC74*
> Keep at the :sex: and go get that eggy! :wohoo: FX for you hun!!
> 
> *June*
> Chart is looking good so far! If you are hoping for the BFP at the moment I'm hoping with you! :hugs:
> 
> *Mommysylvia*
> I LOOOOVVVEEEE seeing your temps in your signature!!!! Yay for temping :yipee:
> Are you enjoying it so far? I was hooked since day 1 :haha:

Well... this is the first cycle we are officially on a break, but we had sex on my CD11 - I have always Oed CD13-15, so when I took an OPK and it was negative, we decided not to worry and didn't use protection. Well, next day my temp shoots up and all the OPKs get lighter and lighter... so we did it the day I Oed. Whoopsie. I can't imagine I'd get a BFP as we used normal lube and I got up immediately after to pee. But we would still be happy if it happened! My temp rose quite a bit again this morning at 10DPO and I'm getting twinges around my right ovary area... but I think I have felt that before and clearly it was nothing. I hate that there's no almost-positive indicators for all women!!!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Hey ladies! May I join you? I'm currently at 13dpo. Took a First Response yesterday morning and BFN... I've had some symptoms since I O'd: Cramping and pinching in stomach, a few headaches and backaches, and smelling weird things. I've also been STARVING shortly after meals which is not normal for me! I have a 30 day cycle so AF isn't due for another 3 days.... The wait is killing me =( Anyone else with me?


----------



## melewen

Mary I am so elated for your new journey.. I am literally so excited for all of your updates and can't wait to see those two pink lines!! When will you start IVF do you think? Would you be testing around March 22?! Because that would be too weird.. just thought I'd ask :D

YOu also might want to check out this section on the natural fertility info website, I loved it!: https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-ivf-success

Mommysylvia so excited you're temping!! Another chart to stalk... mwaaaahahahahahahahaah

June if you have IB there's definitely no need for a dip! Do you usually spot ever? I had an implantation dip but no spotting so getting one or the other is usually the lucky part. And trust me, many many women have gotten up to pee and have used regular lube and still gotten pg! The day of O is technically not the most fertile ever unless you did in the morning (or at least that's what I've read) but we DTD on the day I o'd and 2 days before so it could have been either! Maybe you're feeling re-addicted and will keep TTC? I'm so evil!


----------



## melewen

Mary you might also like the castor oil packs and fertility self-massage for tubal blockages. I actually have the video if you'd like me to link you! It's pretty expensive for what it is


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I hope I get everyone in this post :hugs:
> 
> 
> *Mommysylvia*
> I LOOOOVVVEEEE seeing your temps in your signature!!!! Yay for temping :yipee:
> Are you enjoying it so far? I was hooked since day 1 :haha:
> 
> Uh YES!!! Im hooked! Everyday I just keep thinking to myself "Can it be tomorrow already so I can temp again?!" It really makes me wants to go ahead and TTC despite everything now since I will know what each dip and rise means. I'm temping vaginally so it can be more accurate :) I tried to sweet talk my hubby yesterday saying "Baaaabe? I have a really good feeling about this cycle, and just think about it I won't need as many tests because if my temps drop then there's a big chance I'm not so onto the next cycle". He just shook his head, we shall see. I'll do some more convincing today lolClick to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna do OPK as well? Happy for you on the temping..... Can't wait for your TWW <3 FXClick to expand...

No sadly not yet...I'll stick to the temping right now. Thank you, hopefully God let's a miracle happen this cycle since were not actively trying but I really want to next month!!


----------



## mommysylvia

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary, I'm so happy that you got your referral!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Thank u! I'm soo incredibly grateful for this opportunity! Its all I can think about!!! :)
> 
> Today my mind will def be elsewhere tho. My poor lil Aiden has been puking all night and DH gets put under today to have 2 very impacted wisdom teeth pulled. I feel so bad for Aiden and I know DH is going to be in pain too. My poor boys :( Hopefully Aidens feeling better at some point today, as his birthday is tomorrow. I cant stand to see him THIS sick. It breaks my heart.
> 
> June, ur chart looks great! I like how ur temps are slopping upwards. FX a BFP is on its way! :)
> 
> Good luck sunshne!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, although we are taking a break, a surprise "whoopsie" bfp would be fantastic :) My chart always looks promising, so I am not getting my hopes up. My temps are pretty smooth/stable rise though so that's different - they have always been really up and down. I also Oed 2-3 days earlier than usual, which I heard can be good. I don't really have any symptoms of anything - my boobs hurt pretty bad right after O but the past couple days that has eased up to barely tender except around the nipples, inner sides. I had a tiny spot of rusty yellowish brown on my liner yesterday which was a bit odd. But never had a dip in my chart. I wonder if a decent rise without that can still mean implantation? All I can do is keep charting and wait for AF next week. UGHClick to expand...

That's what I won't mind.... A surprise "whoopsie" :)


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> Mary I am so elated for your new journey.. I am literally so excited for all of your updates and can't wait to see those two pink lines!! When will you start IVF do you think? Would you be testing around March 22?! Because that would be too weird.. just thought I'd ask :D
> 
> YOu also might want to check out this section on the natural fertility info website, I loved it!: https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-ivf-success
> 
> Mommysylvia so excited you're temping!! Another chart to stalk... mwaaaahahahahahahahaah
> 
> June if you have IB there's definitely no need for a dip! Do you usually spot ever? I had an implantation dip but no spotting so getting one or the other is usually the lucky part. And trust me, many many women have gotten up to pee and have used regular lube and still gotten pg! The day of O is technically not the most fertile ever unless you did in the morning (or at least that's what I've read) but we DTD on the day I o'd and 2 days before so it could have been either! Maybe you're feeling re-addicted and will keep TTC? I'm so evil!

Hehe, no. Along with us needing a break (and we both still want one), my doctor is super relieved I am back on bipolar meds and getting stable for a while before entertaining the ttc idea again. We will just be more careful from now on and use protection after my period stops until it's clear O is over. We DTD I think around 3PM on that day and not at all the days before, as I was not feeling well. So this would be a miracle sweet pea and not really what we want right now, but whatever fate wants, it gets.


----------



## Wishing1010

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Hey ladies! May I join you? I'm currently at 13dpo. Took a First Response yesterday morning and BFN... I've had some symptoms since I O'd: Cramping and pinching in stomach, a few headaches and backaches, and smelling weird things. I've also been STARVING shortly after meals which is not normal for me! I have a 30 day cycle so AF isn't due for another 3 days.... The wait is killing me =( Anyone else with me?

Fx your BFP is just being shy!!!!!!! :hugs: welcome!


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna, can you please move your gende scan up like 21 days please?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Joyful4Jesus

Welcome to the group hun! I hope your BFP will show and is just being a bit shy. As you mentioned AF not due yet so there is still time.

FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

It's official *ONE BIG HEALTHY BABY!!!!*


Spoiler

*
THE "Y" CHROMOSOME PENETRADED THE "X" CHROMOSOME* :dance:

:dance:We Are Having A Boy!!! And it's 100% definite this time. :dance:
​


----------



## snshine23

Congrats mdscpa!!! A boy! How exciting!!!

9 DPO for me today and I'm feeling really warm. I slept in a t-shirt last night and it's pretty chilly here in NH...usually I wear a sweatshirt to bed and sleep under 2 blankets. I don't know, maybe I'm coming down with something. But my belly feels bloated...like there's a big bubble in there and I'm having little cramps under my belly button but above my pubic area...right in the middle. Boobs are still not sore, which is very bizarre for me in the TWW.


----------



## mommysylvia

Congrats * mdscpa*!!! :)


Can someone look at my chart (I'm a first timer) and tell me what do you think the temp drop of .4 is from? Last cycle I wasn't sure but it seemed I ovulated on cd16


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> Congrats * mdscpa*!!! :)
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart (I'm a first timer) and tell me what do you think the temp drop of .4 is from? Last cycle I wasn't sure but it seemed I ovulated on cd16

Since we haven't seen your CD1 temp it's hard to know if this dip could be your O day... Once your temp shift tomorrow (high temp) plus another 2 more days that's when FF will give you CH (crosshairs) and confirm your O today.... I always BD when my temp is lower or dipped.


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats * mdscpa*!!! :)
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart (I'm a first timer) and tell me what do you think the temp drop of .4 is from? Last cycle I wasn't sure but it seemed I ovulated on cd16
> 
> Since we haven't seen your CD1 temp it's hard to know if this dip could be your O day... Once your temp shift tomorrow (high temp) plus another 2 more days that's when FF will give you CH (crosshairs) and confirm your O today.... I always BD when my temp is lower or dipped.Click to expand...

I barely bought the thermometer :( Well the good thing is were not trying so I won't worry as much I'm just trying to know my cycle better I didn't know what the dip was for. So it could mean upcoming ovulation when it dips?


----------



## cutieq

Yes. Normally you get a dip followed by a series of higher temps which indicate ovulation.


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats * mdscpa*!!! :)
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart (I'm a first timer) and tell me what do you think the temp drop of .4 is from? Last cycle I wasn't sure but it seemed I ovulated on cd16
> 
> Since we haven't seen your CD1 temp it's hard to know if this dip could be your O day... Once your temp shift tomorrow (high temp) plus another 2 more days that's when FF will give you CH (crosshairs) and confirm your O today.... I always BD when my temp is lower or dipped.Click to expand...
> 
> I barely bought the thermometer :( Well the good thing is were not trying so I won't worry as much I'm just trying to know my cycle better I didn't know what the dip was for. So it could mean upcoming ovulation when it dips?Click to expand...

It's ok hun.... at least you got few temps prior to O..... And it's better than seeing higher temps when you first try it.... Oh, Pamela just started her temping few days before her O and they weren't really trying at all and look what she got.... Maybe same thing will happen to you.... FX hun.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Congrats * mdscpa*!!! :)
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart (I'm a first timer) and tell me what do you think the temp drop of .4 is from? Last cycle I wasn't sure but it seemed I ovulated on cd16

I think u may be oing today :) Usually when u see a big dip, u want to BD if u haven't been already. If u see a good rise tomorrow, odds are you are 1dpo but u need 3 high temps before you know for sure and FF will give u 3dpo ch's. Yay for charting!!


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> It's ok hun.... at least you got few temps prior to O..... And it's better than seeing higher temps when you first try it.... Oh, Pamela just started her temping few days before her O and they weren't really trying at all and look what she got.... Maybe same thing will happen to you.... FX hun.

Its so hard to wait till the next day to temp again...I love it! 
What's Pamela's screen name?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats Daphne!!!! I had a feeling it was a boy, just from ur very high beta at the very beginning of your pregnancy. Yay!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, I didn't realize others answered for u before I did but I will say, even without ur CD1 temp, I'm pretty positive that this dip either means ur Oing today or ull O within the next day or two, more than likely. Todays dip was def low enough to be an O dip :) FX!

Just remember to keep BDing every day or every other day until u see a rise higher then the temps u were able to get pre-o tho. Although u didn't get many temps in, it doesn't matter, just having the ones u have will help u pinpoint O just fine ;). I cant wait to see if u get ur rise tomorrow! FX FX!


----------



## melewen

Do high betas mean boy?! Jess and I had them too.. I have a feeling ours is a boy too but no reason for that other than cold feet and itchy clear skin :rofl: really useful determiners huh?! I am so excited Daphne's having a BOY!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Do high betas mean boy?! Jess and I had them too.. I have a feeling ours is a boy too but no reason for that other than cold feet and itchy clear skin :rofl: really useful determiners huh?! I am so excited Daphne's having a BOY!

Its just a theory. Its not always true but for me it was, and it looks like Daphne as well :). I know u can have a boy or girl with any beta # but who knows! There's been some studies saying this is the case, but I'm just being silly :haha: Now I cant wait to see what u and jess are having!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats * mdscpa*!!! :)
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart (I'm a first timer) and tell me what do you think the temp drop of .4 is from? Last cycle I wasn't sure but it seemed I ovulated on cd16
> 
> I think u may be oing today :) Usually when u see a big dip, u want to BD if u haven't been already. If u see a good rise tomorrow, odds are you are 1dpo but u need 3 high temps before you know for sure and FF will give u 3dpo ch's. Yay for charting!!Click to expand...

Don't tell me that Mary....don't get me all excited!!! Lol I want to try so BAD omg its killing me having to wait. I need to convince him tonight. He was too tired yesterday from work. Hopefully I see good temps tomorrow :);


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mommysylvia, I'm Pamela :D

I think I posted my chart a few pages back. I started temping cd 12 I think and then ovulated on cd 16.

You'll see how exciting it will be once FF confirms o for you!


----------



## mdscpa

My fave photos so far are as follows:

Side view profile.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-04_zps2f93ddfc.jpg


Top view with his feet. Wanna eat those little toes. :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-01_zpsd7cc1eeb.jpg

Feet making <3 shape.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-06_zpsb04e140d.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, what i read few months back is that higher HCG could mean a girl and usually they get picked up early in the TWW when using HPT. Thats why i thought i'll be having a girl. But i know 2 other ladies here who got early :bfp: at 8 and 10dpo who are having a boy as well. Pam, you also got an early :bfp: and high betas so maybe my prediction is wrong and you'll also get a boy.... :dance:


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies! Bb's got more sore last night, and I think are starting to fill out!!! NOT normal for me! Still getting cramps and stomach pains. AF is due tomorrow, and I'm trying to hold out on testing until then.

Mdscpa - What precious photos!! Congratulations =) =)


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you joyful4Jesus. Praying you'll get your rainbow baby. I too didn't test til 14dpo (a day shy before AF). FX for a nice line tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## melewen

I tested the MOST meaningless wives' tale of dangling the ring over your belly.. I tested it twice because the first time it immediately started going in a circle and the next time the way I just basically flung it over my belly it was going back and forth for a second then started going in a circle too! 

:blue:???? Hahaha


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Thank you, mdscpa =) And I'm not sure what I was thinking.... I was positive today was Friday (Hopefully that's a sign of pregnancy, right? Lol)! So AF isn't due until Sat. *sigh* We'll see if I can hold out that long! I'm at 14dpo today. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh maybe you got early pregnancy brain.... FX it really is. Cant wait to see your test....


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> I tested the MOST meaningless wives' tale of dangling the ring over your belly.. I tested it twice because the first time it immediately started going in a circle and the next time the way I just basically flung it over my belly it was going back and forth for a second then started going in a circle too!
> 
> :blue:???? Hahaha

Well, you got correct predictions just by my bump so hopefully you get yours correct as well when you finally start showing your bump.... I never tried lots of old wives tale though. :haha:


----------



## starryjune

My temp went down this morning, that's probably a sign AF will come, right? She is due next Thurs. according to FF but if my cycle resumes its normal 14-15 day LP it should come Mon. or Tues. I guess it's too early for this dip to mean much, it could go up again. Grr. Waiting stinks.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Completely agree, Starryjune. This TWW has felt like two months lol. I'm sorry, I don't have much experience with temping... In the past, I've always just monitored CM and O cramps. 
I'm going to give in and test tomorrow morning...Hopefully we don't have too much longer to wait!

Question though: Has anyone else experienced extreme hunger in their TWW, even after eating recently? The only time I ever felt that was when I was pregnant last time, but I've been feeling it again this week. It's almost a nauseating feeling, like I'm so hungry I'm going to throw up, but I ate a large meal a few hours before! Any thoughts?!


----------



## starryjune

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Completely agree, Starryjune. This TWW has felt like two months lol. I'm sorry, I don't have much experience with temping... In the past, I've always just monitored CM and O cramps.
> I'm going to give in and test tomorrow morning...Hopefully we don't have too much longer to wait!
> 
> Question though: Has anyone else experienced extreme hunger in their TWW, even after eating recently? The only time I ever felt that was when I was pregnant last time, but I've been feeling it again this week. It's almost a nauseating feeling, like I'm so hungry I'm going to throw up, but I ate a large meal a few hours before! Any thoughts?!

I have had the extreme hunger thing most cycles, it must be a pms thing for me. It's like, I feel nauseous but ravenously hungry at the same time. I am never satisfied for long. It happens most but not all cycles and it's the worst the week after O. This cycle I have had a decreased appetite and little nausea - that comes and goes and has only been an issue the past 2 days (10-11DPO). I hate that nothing or everything could be a symptom of pregnancy OR pms!!


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mommysylvia, I'm Pamela :D
> 
> I think I posted my chart a few pages back. I started temping cd 12 I think and then ovulated on cd 16.
> 
> You'll see how exciting it will be once FF confirms o for you!

Oh okay lol I'll search for your chart.... Were you NTNP too or TTC?
Yes I can't wait till I see those cross hairs!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

starryjune said:


> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> Completely agree, Starryjune. This TWW has felt like two months lol. I'm sorry, I don't have much experience with temping... In the past, I've always just monitored CM and O cramps.
> I'm going to give in and test tomorrow morning...Hopefully we don't have too much longer to wait!
> 
> Question though: Has anyone else experienced extreme hunger in their TWW, even after eating recently? The only time I ever felt that was when I was pregnant last time, but I've been feeling it again this week. It's almost a nauseating feeling, like I'm so hungry I'm going to throw up, but I ate a large meal a few hours before! Any thoughts?!
> 
> I have had the extreme hunger thing most cycles, it must be a pms thing for me. It's like, I feel nauseous but ravenously hungry at the same time. I am never satisfied for long. It happens most but not all cycles and it's the worst the week after O. This cycle I have had a decreased appetite and little nausea - that comes and goes and has only been an issue the past 2 days (10-11DPO). I hate that nothing or everything could be a symptom of pregnancy OR pms!!Click to expand...


Starryjune - That's pretty much exactly what I have been having too, except that it is not normal for me. Still, makes me lose a little hope...


----------



## starryjune

Joyful4Jesus said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> Completely agree, Starryjune. This TWW has felt like two months lol. I'm sorry, I don't have much experience with temping... In the past, I've always just monitored CM and O cramps.
> I'm going to give in and test tomorrow morning...Hopefully we don't have too much longer to wait!
> 
> Question though: Has anyone else experienced extreme hunger in their TWW, even after eating recently? The only time I ever felt that was when I was pregnant last time, but I've been feeling it again this week. It's almost a nauseating feeling, like I'm so hungry I'm going to throw up, but I ate a large meal a few hours before! Any thoughts?!
> 
> I have had the extreme hunger thing most cycles, it must be a pms thing for me. It's like, I feel nauseous but ravenously hungry at the same time. I am never satisfied for long. It happens most but not all cycles and it's the worst the week after O. This cycle I have had a decreased appetite and little nausea - that comes and goes and has only been an issue the past 2 days (10-11DPO). I hate that nothing or everything could be a symptom of pregnancy OR pms!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starryjune - That's pretty much exactly what I have been having too, except that it is not normal for me. Still, makes me lose a little hope...Click to expand...

Don't lose hope! If it's not normal for YOU, it could very well mean a BFP is coming instead of AF. And I am suspicious that I have such a lack of appetite. Plus my boobs are so big they keep popping out of my bra. I am literally about to leave work to go buy a new one.


----------



## Jrepp

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats * mdscpa*!!! :)
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart (I'm a first timer) and tell me what do you think the temp drop of .4 is from? Last cycle I wasn't sure but it seemed I ovulated on cd16
> 
> I think u may be oing today :) Usually when u see a big dip, u want to BD if u haven't been already. If u see a good rise tomorrow, odds are you are 1dpo but u need 3 high temps before you know for sure and FF will give u 3dpo ch's. Yay for charting!!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell me that Mary....don't get me all excited!!! Lol I want to try so BAD omg its killing me having to wait. I need to convince him tonight. He was too tired yesterday from work. Hopefully I see good temps tomorrow :);Click to expand...

 I think o will be today as well



mdscpa said:


> Cheryl, what i read few months back is that higher HCG could mean a girl and usually they get picked up early in the TWW when using HPT. Thats why i thought i'll be having a girl. But i know 2 other ladies here who got early :bfp: at 8 and 10dpo who are having a boy as well. Pam, you also got an early :bfp: and high betas so maybe my prediction is wrong and you'll also get a boy.... :dance:

I heard that girls have higher hcg levels. My levels were extremely high but I didn't get a bfp until 13dpo and only tested on a whim after finding a bag of tests.



mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I tested the MOST meaningless wives' tale of dangling the ring over your belly.. I tested it twice because the first time it immediately started going in a circle and the next time the way I just basically flung it over my belly it was going back and forth for a second then started going in a circle too!
> 
> :blue:???? Hahaha
> 
> Well, you got correct predictions just by my bump so hopefully you get yours correct as well when you finally start showing your bump.... I never tried lots of old wives tale though. :haha:Click to expand...

You guys should both take the gender predictor that I posted on my blog to compare.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, ladies! Bb's got more sore last night, and I think are starting to fill out!!! NOT normal for me! Still getting cramps and stomach pains. AF is due tomorrow, and I'm trying to hold out on testing until then.
> 
> Mdscpa - What precious photos!! Congratulations =) =)

FX for when you test :flower:
I hope you'll see a nice positive!



mommysylvia said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mommysylvia, I'm Pamela :D
> 
> I think I posted my chart a few pages back. I started temping cd 12 I think and then ovulated on cd 16.
> 
> You'll see how exciting it will be once FF confirms o for you!
> 
> Oh okay lol I'll search for your chart.... Were you NTNP too or TTC?
> Yes I can't wait till I see those cross hairs!Click to expand...

Kind of NTNP, DH was NTNP and I was on board but then for some reason that one cycle I wanted it really badly and thought I'll invest in it.

So I sneaked OPKS like a ninja and temped without him knowing. So he was NTNP and I was TTC :haha:
All worked out great in the end and we are both happy so I have no regrets :D

FX for you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Will try those Jess when we find time and see if results point to a boy as well... :dance:


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Starryjune
Ya, that is true... It's weird that our symptoms are somewhat opposite! Hopefully that means a BFP for both of us this month!!!:winkwink: 
And it's funny, but being a size 32/34A (I can even fit a nearly A lol), it wasn't until I got pregnant last time that I knew what it was like to pop out of my bra! LOL! I was pretty excited about that since I was finally growing ;D


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Pam, and remember how we insisted on making the BD while we watch your temps :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Starryjune
> Ya, that is true... It's weird that our symptoms are somewhat opposite! Hopefully that means a BFP for both of us this month!!!:winkwink:
> And it's funny, but being a size 32/34A (I can even fit a nearly A lol), it wasn't until I got pregnant last time that I knew what it was like to pop out of my bra! LOL! I was pretty excited about that since I was finally growing ;D

Prepregnancy I was an a cup or almost a cup....right now I'm pushing a c cup I bet and still have 5.5 months to go


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes I remember. Wasn't easy to seduce DH according to OPK's but he didn't complain :rofl:


----------



## starryjune

Feeling a bit more comfortable after buying a new bra (and putting it on immediately). I'm usually a 34D and it turns out now I am a 34DD but the only ones Macy's had in that size looked ugly, so I made a 36D work! I am scared of what will happen if/when I do get pregnant. Dolly Parton, watch out!! As it is I usually wear a fitted cami under all my outfits to hold those girls down!


----------



## melewen

June have you tested? You could probably get a pretty good result by now

Jess I already had and it was like boy on every single one!! Obviously I don't have a bump yet but everything else.. boy, boy, boy, boy, boy.. lol


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> June have you tested? You could probably get a pretty good result by now
> 
> Jess I already had and it was like boy on every single one!! Obviously I don't have a bump yet but everything else.. boy, boy, boy, boy, boy.. lol

No, even though we don't really want to conceive now, I would still be sad seeing a BFN. I'd like to see how my temps are the next few days and if they go back up and no sign of AF I might test Sunday. I have to admit, I have been scouring the FF chart galleries, and almost every chart similar to mine should it maintain bbt above 98.2 is a pregnant one. I even got crazy enough to search for ones with stats like mine (early O, triphasic, O day 11) and found a chart that looks so close to mine, with the same general "specifics" like sore boobs in the same days and I overlayed them... the gallery one was pregnant. I am also trying to find ovulatory charts that look like mine and I'm not finding any - maybe just cuz people don't upload those to the gallery??
 



Attached Files:







Capture.JPG
File size: 70 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes I remember. Wasn't easy to seduce DH according to OPK's but he didn't complain :rofl:

Lol I need to seduce my husband!! Okay so whenever you said he was NTNP, did y'all use withdrawal and got lucky or what? I need those babies in me lol! But there's probably a bigger chance of another boy since its so close to ovulation right?


----------



## melewen

Actually that's debatable. The shettles method has been shown to be actually opposite!


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Actually that's debatable. The shettles method has been shown to be actually opposite!

So it could just go either way? I really want a girl.... I just wanted to know if it was too late to bd for a girl if so then I could wait.


----------



## melewen

When have you DTD? It depends on which sperm got there first too.. Haha. There's really no way to know in terms of days from o and stuff


----------



## Michellebelle

Daphne, congrats on finding out that your baby is a boy! That is so exciting! I can't wait for all you other guys to find out what you're having.

Over here.. Just playing the guessing game. I think I may get crosshairs tomorrow. According to my temps, I Oed on the 3rd. But according to all other symptoms (cm, opks, ovulation pain) it was on the 1st, maybe 2nd. I'm so confused. I guess I'll go with temps. Since the 2nd though, I've felt slight bits of very light nausea a couple of times a day. Usually in the morning and after lunch. It's so early though, I'm sure it's my mind playing games!

Also.. Last night I had a dream that I realized I had a baby girl and would pick her up and she would cuddle into me. Just reminded me how much I would love to be a mom soon!


----------



## melewen

Michelle that BFP is coming soon :)


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:


> Michelle that BFP is coming soon :)

Haha I hope so!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Woo-hoo we DTD today! My hubby is such a pushover lol..... For 3 days now my cervix was low, med firm, and med or closed. Now before we BD I checked and it was very firm and open... Does that mean I'm about to ovulate or I already did. I had my temp dip by .4 today and I'll see if it goes up tomorrow morning I'll be on Cd14.


----------



## mommysylvia

Michellebelle said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Michelle that BFP is coming soon :)
> 
> Haha I hope so!!!Click to expand...

Fx for your Bfp....it looks promising!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mommysylvia, we didn't withdraw, we never have. In the beginning we used condoms and I was on bc. As our relationship progressed we left condoms and just trusted on BC. After I left bc we went on as per usual if I happened it did and if it didn't then we go from there :D
My friend however was NTNP and used withdrawel, she is now pregnant as well.

June your chart looks good as always! But that overlay has me so hopeful for you!! Keeping my FX for you :hugs:

Michelle, hope you get crosshairs soon! BTW I dreamt about giving birth and nursing aftert dtd the day before o and that was my BFP cycle :D

TONS of :dust: for you ladies!


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mommysylvia, we didn't withdraw, we never have. In the beginning we used condoms and I was on bc. As our relationship progressed we left condoms and just trusted on BC. After I left bc we went on as per usual if I happened it did and if it didn't then we go from there :D
> My friend however was NTNP and used withdrawel, she is now pregnant as well.

Oh I see...thank you. Now I just have to begin this 2WW ugh it feels like 2 months waiting for my next AF....hopefully she doesn't show!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope so too!! Bad witch not allowed.

Where is today's temp?


----------



## TTC74

I'm calling it! TWW, here I am at 1 DPO.:thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> I'm calling it! TWW, here I am at 1 DPO.:thumbup:

I think so too.... :happydance: And welcome to TWW.... Love watching those temps..... FX for a :bfp: hun.... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> I'm calling it! TWW, here I am at 1 DPO.:thumbup:

I think you called spot on :D
Fx hun and hope to see a BFP from you in a few days 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm back up at my first temp. I went from 97.11-97.44...my cervix turned low hard and open! It was watery cm then during the dip it was creamy/watery, now its back at watery. Does this sound like I already ovulated?

Oh and another question, if say I ovulated today....would be expected AF be exactly in two weeks? Or it ranges from person to person


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> I'm calling it! TWW, here I am at 1 DPO.:thumbup:

FX for your BFP soon! I'm right behind you. Just seen that were cycle buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> I'm calling it! TWW, here I am at 1 DPO.:thumbup:

Yay! Such a great feeling!



mommysylvia said:


> I'm back up at my first temp. I went from 97.11-97.44...my cervix turned low hard and open! It was watery cm then during the dip it was creamy/watery, now its back at watery. Does this sound like I already ovulated?
> 
> Oh and another question, if say I ovulated today....would be expected AF be exactly in two weeks? Or it ranges from person to person

Everyone's leutal phase (those "two weeks" after ovulation) can slightly vary. It's usually between 10-14 days. I know mine typically winds up being 12-13 days.


----------



## mommysylvia

Michellebelle said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I'm back up at my first temp. I went from 97.11-97.44...my cervix turned low hard and open! It was watery cm then during the dip it was creamy/watery, now its back at watery. Does this sound like I already ovulated?
> 
> Oh and another question, if say I ovulated today....would be expected AF be exactly in two weeks? Or it ranges from person to person
> 
> Everyone's leutal phase (those "two weeks" after ovulation) can slightly vary. It's usually between 10-14 days. I know mine typically winds up being 12-13 days.Click to expand...

Oh okay duh Sylvia lol well my average is 11 but my last was 14 so we shall see in between those day. Thank you and FX for you!


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> I'm back up at my first temp. I went from 97.11-97.44...my cervix turned low hard and open! It was watery cm then during the dip it was creamy/watery, now its back at watery. Does this sound like I already ovulated?
> 
> Oh and another question, if say I ovulated today....would be expected AF be exactly in two weeks? Or it ranges from person to person

Could be your about to ovulate or O'ing today. Usually a temp shift after O is at least .2 degrees above the HIGHEST temps from the previous 6 temps. Your temp today is still low than your highest from the previous days... BUT some women have slow rise... So we don't know yet since this is your first chart.... Luteal phase varies from each woman ranging from 10-17 days.... These are the healthy LP, shorter means you have a LP defect which hinders implantation. But can be resolve. LP is unique though for each woman and always stays the same +- 1 to 2 days.

BTW, i got 2 major dips the cycle i got pregnant. thought i O'ed the first dip because temp rose but just stayed there and then it did another dip followed by a very nice rise (higher than my last 6 temps) and as expected FF put my CH there. Here's my chart.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/MyBFPChart_zps2aa023ce.jpg


----------



## TTC74

mdscpa said:


> BTW, i got 2 major dips the cycle i got pregnant. thought i O'ed the first dip because temp rose but just stayed there and then it did another dip followed by a very nice rise (higher than my last 6 temps) and as expected FF put my CH there. Here's my chart.

Ooh! I've got two major dips like that this month! Fx!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Hope you are all doing well this morning! AFM, I got a BFN at 15 dpo... So, so bummed =( Not giving up until AF shows her ugly face though!

Baby dust to all =)


----------



## mommysylvia

Oh okay thank you for the info. Well I guess and just have to wait and see my cross hairs show up in a few days :)


----------



## snshine23

Good morning everyone! 10 DPO and I'm feeling the urge to test, but I'm too nervous to see a negative result. I am going to try to hold out until Tuesday because that is when AF is due to arrive. Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## melewen

Daphne that's so weird! I had two major dios too! I thought I O'd twice as well and was scared of twins with the high betas but only one shrimp in there :) maybe those two dips are a good sign, fx ttc!

Sylvia, It doesn't look to me like you've O'd yet. A lot of people get a dip on pvulation day and then a big rise the day after. It sounds like you're in your fertile period! And typically your LH doesn't change much, MAYBE a day but usually it's the period up to O that will change and make you think your luteal phase changed. You'll be able to pinpoint O perfectly from temping! So you'll have a really good idea of your luteal phase and everything from now on


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Daphne that's so weird! I had two major dios too! I thought I O'd twice as well and was scared of twins with the high betas but only one shrimp in there :) maybe those two dips are a good sign, fx ttc!
> 
> Sylvia, It doesn't look to me like you've O'd yet. A lot of people get a dip on pvulation day and then a big rise the day after. It sounds like you're in your fertile period! And typically your LH doesn't change much, MAYBE a day but usually it's the period up to O that will change and make you think your luteal phase changed. You'll be able to pinpoint O perfectly from temping! So you'll have a really good idea of your luteal phase and everything from now on

Even if my period are irregular. I men they're getting more regular now but I had 26-32 day cycles with 5 months


----------



## melewen

Right, most likely that means your O day varies. LP's are usually relatively stable


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Right, most likely that means your O day varies. LP's are usually relatively stable

Ok. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I just noticed on FF that my due date would be halloween if I conceived this month. I love halloween! It's a sign. :winkwink:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Oh okay thank you for the info. Well I guess and just have to wait and see my cross hairs show up in a few days :)

Today may be your true O day but either way, you BDed last night and the 1-2 days BEFORE O are actually the best days for conception so I think things are looking good so far :). Tomorrow you'll probably see more of a rise OR ull get another dip for your true O. Thats the one thing that stinks is you never know if ur Oing for sure until after the fact. So Bding until you see those ch's is definitely recommended since we don't know for sure that O has occurred until u get 3 high temps. U could just be someone who doesn't get a big spike right after O. I am. I usually don't get a bigger rise until 2dpo but its def different for us all. Now I cant wait for tomorrows temp & the next day! :) I hope you have a much easier TWW this month! Good luck!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Daphne that's so weird! I had two major dios too! I thought I O'd twice as well and was scared of twins with the high betas but only one shrimp in there :) maybe those two dips are a good sign, fx ttc!
> 
> Sylvia, It doesn't look to me like you've O'd yet. A lot of people get a dip on pvulation day and then a big rise the day after. It sounds like you're in your fertile period! And typically your LH doesn't change much, MAYBE a day but usually it's the period up to O that will change and make you think your luteal phase changed. You'll be able to pinpoint O perfectly from temping! So you'll have a really good idea of your luteal phase and everything from now on
> 
> Even if my period are irregular. I men they're getting more regular now but I had 26-32 day cycles with 5 monthsClick to expand...

only the time BEFORE O can change month to month but your LP will stay the same. Thats why it's much easier to know when AF is truly due while temping. It takes 2-3 cycles of temping before you can truly say what ur LP length is anyhow but I can help u out before hand, at least a little :) For example, my LP is 13 days, whether I have a 25 day cycle or a 28 day cycle, the number of days after O occurs until AF shows again will always be the same, even for women with irregular cycles. Your LP can sometimes differ by a day or two but usually thats due to inconsistencies in charting, meaning the O day wasn't quite right, u get what I mean? GL!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I just noticed on FF that my due date would be halloween if I conceived this month. I love halloween! It's a sign. :winkwink:

Good luck!!!!! I hope you get your Halloween baby! My nephew was due on Halloween & my SIL was freaked out by it LOL :haha:. I love Halloween tho!

DH & I realized that if we conceive through IVF by the end of may, id have almost the same exact due date as I had with Aiden! My birthday is June 2nd and I found out I was pregnant with Aiden the evening before, on June 1st, and now 7 years later, it may happen again! Of course I'm hoping the process starts a little bit sooner but Id be more than happy if my BFP came around June again :) FX! 

Anyway, I cannot wait to see how the rest of this TWW plays out for you!!! Come on BFP!!! FX!!! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> DH & I realized that if we conceive through IVF by the end of may, id have almost the same exact due date as I had with Aiden! My birthday is June 2nd and I found out I was pregnant with Aiden the evening before, on June 1st, and now 7 years later, it may happen again!

A birthday BFP sounds great! Fx for you!


----------



## melewen

Mary I can't wait for your BFP :) like cannot wait!!!


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mommysylvia, we didn't withdraw, we never have. In the beginning we used condoms and I was on bc. As our relationship progressed we left condoms and just trusted on BC. After I left bc we went on as per usual if I happened it did and if it didn't then we go from there :D
> My friend however was NTNP and used withdrawel, she is now pregnant as well.
> 
> June your chart looks good as always! But that overlay has me so hopeful for you!! Keeping my FX for you :hugs:
> 
> Michelle, hope you get crosshairs soon! BTW I dreamt about giving birth and nursing aftert dtd the day before o and that was my BFP cycle :D
> 
> TONS of :dust: for you ladies!

Thanks, my charts always look good though. BUT this one looks different than all the previous ones. Even though we are not ttc I am finding myself growing more and more hopeful it happened. But - I read that if you are producing HCG an OPK will pick it up and you'll get a positive or at least a distinct line. Well. I tested on one last night at 11 dpo and it was so negative it was basically no line at all. So, thinking AF is inevitable. Temp went back up today - my chart always messes with my head. Boobs still sore and tingly and heavy. Sigh. All I can do is wait for AF and be more careful the next few cycles to a possible BFP isn't even on my mind.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping my FX tightly crossed for all you ladies waiting to o or waiting for that BFP to show 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Oh Mary, how was Aiden's birthday??? I hope he felt better and a Happy Birthday to him! Sorry for the little bit of a late congrats :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Oh okay thank you for the info. Well I guess and just have to wait and see my cross hairs show up in a few days :)
> 
> Today may be your true O day but either way, you BDed last night and the 1-2 days BEFORE O are actually the best days for conception so I think things are looking good so far :). Tomorrow you'll probably see more of a rise OR ull get another dip for your true O. Thats the one thing that stinks is you never know if ur Oing for sure until after the fact. So Bding until you see those ch's is definitely recommended since we don't know for sure that O has occurred until u get 3 high temps. U could just be someone who doesn't get a big spike right after O. I am. I usually don't get a bigger rise until 2dpo but its def different for us all. Now I cant wait for tomorrows temp & the next day! :) I hope you have a much easier TWW this month! Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Well the AWESOME thing (which I'm probably jinxing it lol) is I hardly have any pains before O like last cycle. It was horrendous on both sides with back pain. Today and yesterday its just slight back pain and little short twinges in pelvic area. Well we BD two days before yesterday but it was withdrawal, as to last night I had my hips raised for 45 mins. So well try again tonight if he's not tired from work. But yes, I'm hoping for some high temps tomorrow. I'm so eager to finally see when I O and not guessing or from an app! :) FX for you as well....can't wait to see your BFP!! :hugs:


Okay since I'm a first time cervix checker. I've been checking it for about 4-5 days and it was medium soft yesterday and closed then once night hit it turned very firm and open with white creamy/watery cm... Now I just checked and and its soft and open with clear watery cm. What does all this mean lol its on my chart if you could take a look. Thank you!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Ladies is it too late for me to sway for a girl? If I was to do the girl diet while the little swimmers are still trying to find my egg when it drops? Lol


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies..... DH finished the picture slideshow video for our pregnancy announcement never thought i'd cry.... :cry: Don't worry it's a happy tears... We talked and agreed to put it in public NOW instead of waiting few more weeks (24 weeks, V-day)... Why wait if everything is out of our control, right? DH entitled the video "Picture Slideshow" so our friends/relatives wouldn't have a clue before they open the video.... Will post the video later... :dance:


----------



## mommysylvia

I think I ovulated yesterday but my temperature didn't rise? I had all the watery stretchy cm then I had my dip...my cm turned to creamy/watery open cervix, now today its just sticky and closed. I read that cm is after ovulation. I just checked my cycle last month and i had sticky cm right after EWCM. Can someone please help me I'm so confused....FF charted two peak days is it possible I didnt see another because I started charting too late? :/


----------



## Michellebelle

mommysylvia said:


> I think I ovulated yesterday but my temperature didn't rise? I had all the watery stretchy cm then I had my dip...my cm turned to creamy/watery open cervix, now today its just sticky and closed. I read that cm is after ovulation. I just checked my cycle last month and i had sticky cm right after EWCM. Can someone please help me I'm so confused....FF charted two peak days is it possible I didnt see another because I started charting too late? :/

I'm actually in the same boat. I think I ovulated 1-2 days before FF shows that I did due to opks and CM. But I didn't get a temp rise until a couple of days later. Oh well, I'm going with what FF says for now. 

It can all be so confusing! I'd keep an eye on your temps and see when FF gives you crosshairs. And you're temping at the exact same time every morning, right?


----------



## mdscpa

Here's it is ladies... Just posted few seconds ago in FB....I think DH found the perfect music. :happydance: It's "unlisted" in youtube so it's not searchable... Will edit after few days including the title and description.... Nothing new here coz you've seen all our photos :haha:

https://youtu.be/ZQ0yvq95wRg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0yvq95wRg


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I think I ovulated yesterday but my temperature didn't rise? I had all the watery stretchy cm then I had my dip...my cm turned to creamy/watery open cervix, now today its just sticky and closed. I read that cm is after ovulation. I just checked my cycle last month and i had sticky cm right after EWCM. Can someone please help me I'm so confused....FF charted two peak days is it possible I didnt see another because I started charting too late? :/

sometimes it can take a day for it to rise BUT since ur temp didn't rise, I think ur looking at a CD15-18 O day. Thats what I suspected before you started charting for your 28-32 day cycles. Id keep BDing and I bet u'll be seeing ur rise within the next few days :). My cm sometimes goes back to partially sticky or creamy during my fertile period and then BAM, ill get tons of fertile fluids again right as O is occurring. The first month temping is stressful, as you dont know what to expect and your just learning what truly goes on with ur body on O day, u know? I almost want to say ur oing today but I cant be sure.. Yest I thought maybe u were going to have a 26-27 day cycle but since the rise didn't come, its looking like it'll be 28 days or longer, depending on ur LP. You may have even oed already this a.m and that could be the reason for your sticky cm. I always get the post O lotion like cm RIGHT after O, usually the day of O for me. Its weird because ill come on here and say, "hi ladies, I think ive just oed today!" because I feel the O pains and then notice post O cm within an hr or so after the strong pains. I guess alls we can do is wait and see what ur chart does tomorrow (i hate waiting!) but i wanted u to be aware that your probably looking at O between today (CD15) and CD18 but as long as u BD at least every other day until that rise, u'll have great odds :). Good luck!!! Hope to see a rise tomorrow! I seem to get two almost identical temps for O on the months that I dont O with my dip so thats what's making me think O may be today. I go nuts with everyone's first month charting because I try to "read into the future of ur chart" based on ur usual cycle lengths. lol :haha: I'm usually almost spot on with my guesses, I amaze myself sometimes lol. Daphne used to think I was the FF software because her charts would do as I predicted haha. So many good times on this thread :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Good luck!!! Hope to see a rise tomorrow! I seem to get two almost identical temps for O on the months that I dont O with my dip so thats what's making me think O may be today. I go nuts with everyone's first month charting because I try to "read into the future of ur chart" based on ur usual cycle lengths. lol :haha: I'm usually almost spot on with my guesses, I amaze myself sometimes lol. Daphne used to think I was the FF software because her charts would do as I predicted haha. So many good times on this thread :haha:

Okay thanks I got nervous that I didnt ovulate this cycle. Well hey last cycle you predicted it was on cd16 I believe since the ewcm. I'm thinking that too...I just looked at tons of bbt charts and their temps skyrocketed after O so I still should have time to BD. Since we only did once. I wanted to last night but it was the biggest no from him since he was exhausted from work.... Its so funny, he can ask me tons of times and I'll say no, but if its the other way around I get so mad because I have a time limit lol. Thank you I'll update my temp tomorrow I hate the wait!

Its crazy how much the bbt changes...at 6am I had 97.42...I got up after to go RR then I've been laying down since for about 2 1/2 - 3 hrs and now its 98.22! I wish that was my real temp earlier today!



Michellebelle said:


> I'm actually in the same boat. I think I ovulated 1-2 days before FF shows that I did due to opks and CM. But I didn't get a temp rise until a couple of days later. Oh well, I'm going with what FF says for now.
> 
> It can all be so confusing! I'd keep an eye on your temps and see when FF gives you crosshairs. And you're temping at the exact same time every morning, right?

Yes I'm waiting for the crosshairs....Yes every morning 6am vaginally same thermometer. I just got so confused because its my first time charting lol well we shall see and fx during this 2ww!


----------



## melewen

Sylvia I always assumed I O'd on cd14 because that's what all the apps tell you but when I started charting it showed cd18 every time! It also showed an 11 day LP which I didn't love so I took progresterone cream the last month and we got our BFP! Can't say enough about what charting will do for your understanding of your cycles. That and being friends with Mary!! Mary you should start an advice column blog!! I could help you - you could make so much $$$ on ads!


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Here's it is ladies... Just posted few seconds ago in FB....I think DH found the perfect music. :happydance: It's "unlisted" in youtube so it's not searchable... Will edit after few days including the title and description.... Nothing new here coz you've seen all our photos :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0yvq95wRg

That is soo sweet! I wish I could do a pregnancy announcement but I'm always to eager to tell everyone and I show waaaay to early lol. Great job on the slideshow :)


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Sylvia I always assumed I O'd on cd14 because that's what all the apps tell you but when I started charting it showed cd18 every time! It also showed an 11 day LP which I didn't love so I took progresterone cream the last month and we got our BFP! Can't say enough about what charting will do for your understanding of your cycles. That and being friends with Mary!! Mary you should start an advice column blog!! I could help you - you could make so much $$$ on ads!

Lol yes she would be great at that! Hopefully my temp goes up tomorrow or I get another dip before O...I'm CD15 now so within now and 3 I should O :);


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you sylvia.... Can't wait til you share your :bfp: news to us...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck!!! Hope to see a rise tomorrow! I seem to get two almost identical temps for O on the months that I dont O with my dip so thats what's making me think O may be today. I go nuts with everyone's first month charting because I try to "read into the future of ur chart" based on ur usual cycle lengths. lol :haha: I'm usually almost spot on with my guesses, I amaze myself sometimes lol. Daphne used to think I was the FF software because her charts would do as I predicted haha. So many good times on this thread :haha:
> 
> Okay thanks I got nervous that I didnt ovulate this cycle. Well hey last cycle you predicted it was on cd16 I believe since the ewcm. I'm thinking that too...I just looked at tons of bbt charts and their temps skyrocketed after O so I still should have time to BD. Since we only did once. I wanted to last night but it was the biggest no from him since he was exhausted from work.... Its so funny, he can ask me tons of times and I'll say no, but if its the other way around I get so mad because I have a time limit lol. Thank you I'll update my temp tomorrow I hate the wait!
> 
> Its crazy how much the bbt changes...at 6am I had 97.42...I got up after to go RR then I've been laying down since for about 2 1/2 - 3 hrs and now its 98.22! I wish that was my real temp earlier today!
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I'm actually in the same boat. I think I ovulated 1-2 days before FF shows that I did due to opks and CM. But I didn't get a temp rise until a couple of days later. Oh well, I'm going with what FF says for now.
> 
> It can all be so confusing! I'd keep an eye on your temps and see when FF gives you crosshairs. And you're temping at the exact same time every morning, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm waiting for the crosshairs....Yes every morning 6am vaginally same thermometer. I just got so confused because its my first time charting lol well we shall see and fx during this 2ww!Click to expand...

It truly is crazy how much our BBT does change after even only 45mins to an hr. It used to confuse me! And yes, u def have time to BD still! If u can tonight, I def would because if you O tomorrow, like we're both thinking, tonight would be the best BD timing :). I'm hoping u catch that egg and then by the time May/June comes, I should be able to join everyone with their BFPs! I'm hoping ALL of us get sticky BFPS no later than June!!! FX FX FX!!!!

Also, just keep in mind that a healthy LP is usually about 11-15 days long so depending on how long urs is, u could potentially O a couple days past CD16 but going by a 13-14 day LP, O could def be tomorrow. Uhh I cant wait to see how long ur LP is an such! Really I hope u just get ur BFP instead of knowing ur LP length but IF the mean witch were to show, knowing about your LP will be extremely helpful with keeping you out of limbo. We should all just have 14 day LPs!!!! lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Sylvia I always assumed I O'd on cd14 because that's what all the apps tell you but when I started charting it showed cd18 every time! It also showed an 11 day LP which I didn't love so I took progresterone cream the last month and we got our BFP! Can't say enough about what charting will do for your understanding of your cycles. That and being friends with Mary!! Mary you should start an advice column blog!! I could help you - you could make so much $$$ on ads!

Omg I would LOVE to do something like that! :) How do you go about starting a $$$ making advice column?!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Good morning, everyone. Super bummed to report that AF hit me hard this morning.... I've come to the conclusion that the month I don't get any symptoms, I'm sure to be pregnant lol. Good luck to the rest of you starting your TWW! Can't wait until I'm there again. And CONGRATS to all with their BFPs this month!!!!!! Praying for a healthy 9 months =)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Good morning, everyone. Super bummed to report that AF hit me hard this morning.... I've come to the conclusion that the month I don't get any symptoms, I'm sure to be pregnant lol. Good luck to the rest of you starting your TWW! Can't wait until I'm there again. And CONGRATS to all with their BFPs this month!!!!!! Praying for a healthy 9 months =)

I'm sorry AF got you :(. Are you temping to track O? If not, id strongly recommend giving it a try. Its soo helpful in pinpointing your correct O day and your LP and all that very important stuff. Quite a few ladies on this thread just recently got their BFPs the very first month they charted bcuz they BDed until they saw that temp rise that us charters all wait for, lol. Its a very helpful TTC tool. Anyway, regardless of how your tracking O, I hope this month brings lots of joy, blessings, and baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry AF came for you!


----------



## Marzipane

I'm here! AF due on Friday 13th!!! Can you believe it??!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> It truly is crazy how much our BBT does change after even only 45mins to an hr. It used to confuse me! And yes, u def have time to BD still! If u can tonight, I def would because if you O tomorrow, like we're both thinking, tonight would be the best BD timing :). I'm hoping u catch that egg and then by the time May/June comes, I should be able to join everyone with their BFPs! I'm hoping ALL of us get sticky BFPS no later than June!!! FX FX FX!!!!
> 
> Also, just keep in mind that a healthy LP is usually about 11-15 days long so depending on how long urs is, u could potentially O a couple days past CD16 but going by a 13-14 day LP, O could def be tomorrow. Uhh I cant wait to see how long ur LP is an such! Really I hope u just get ur BFP instead of knowing ur LP length but IF the mean witch were to show, knowing about your LP will be extremely helpful with keeping you out of limbo. We should all just have 14 day LPs!!!! lol.

Thank you tons of baby dust for you these upcoming months!! You seriously deserve it!!! FX FX FX! 

Well I have some awesome news..... My cervix is now soft/open and now instead of the sticky from this morning, I have EWCM woooo BD day for sure no excuses! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mommysylvia

Sorry Joyful4Jesus your AF came


----------



## melewen

Mary buy a domain and setup a blog then direct people to submit questions on it, like here and on your blog. And then sign up for a Google Adsense account and place ad codes on your sidebar and header! You can find lots of great blog download's out there :) I can help with all that too


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Thanks, ladies - This is the first time I've ever posted on a website like this, and I'm loving how encouraging it is to have so many in the same place as I am! 

Aidensmommy - No, I have never temped before, as I was so certain of O date based on my cm and cramping. But you may have just given me the incentive I need to do it! I guess I'll be reading up on the ins and outs of temping this week ;)


----------



## mommysylvia

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Thanks, ladies - This is the first time I've ever posted on a website like this, and I'm loving how encouraging it is to have so many in the same place as I am!
> 
> Aidensmommy - No, I have never temped before, as I was so certain of O date based on my cm and cramping. But you may have just given me the incentive I need to do it! I guess I'll be reading up on the ins and outs of temping this week ;)


Im glad to find someone pretty much like me..... Our DHs are the same age and were about the same. This is also my first time (well now 2nd cycle) posting on a TTC forum as well....I love how helpful these ladies are!! This is my first time temping and I have to say I LOVE IT!!! Lol to me its addicting and its way better than just waiting to take a hpt because the temps give you something to look forward to everyday :) Can't wait for your BFP, FX for your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Good morning, everyone. Super bummed to report that AF hit me hard this morning.... I've come to the conclusion that the month I don't get any symptoms, I'm sure to be pregnant lol. Good luck to the rest of you starting your TWW! Can't wait until I'm there again. And CONGRATS to all with their BFPs this month!!!!!! Praying for a healthy 9 months =)

Ah I'm so sorry af came!! :nope:

I agree about looking into temping too! The ladies had me convinced to try it and I did, wasn't stressing me out as I thought it would and having a confirmed o date is awesome.
Try looking into OPKS as well if you don't use them already. I used opk and temping and the 1st time I used them both I got my BFP :thumbup:



Marzipane said:


> I'm here! AF due on Friday 13th!!! Can you believe it??!!!

:hi:
Wow that is something! I hope she doesn't come :flower:


----------



## TTC74

After 2 months of low post-O temps, I am so grateful to have a classic looking chart this month. Fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is a nice looking chart!! Now fx that your BFP is in the making :dust:


----------



## cutieq

TTC74 said:


> After 2 months of low post-O temps, I am so grateful to have a classic looking chart this month. Fx!

Awesome chart indeed!


----------



## mommysylvia

I take my temp vaginally everyday at 6am....I didn't hear my alarm so I woke up at 7am, made my son a bottle which was right by the bed so I stood up for 1 min, then I took my temp. It went up so I'm guessing O was yesterday or was near.

My question is..... Is my temp still okay since its an hr off and vaginally like always?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not sure how vaginal temps are affected by motion and time to be honest. I would think since its internal it might take longer to fall/rise but I don't know.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not sure about that either hun, I think the fact that you moved etc makes your temp higher than it would have been if you had taken it before...

I'm sorry I'm not much help on this one, let's hope it doesn't make that much of a difference and that it's accurate enough as is.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I take my temp vaginally everyday at 6am....I didn't hear my alarm so I woke up at 7am, made my son a bottle which was right by the bed so I stood up for 1 min, then I took my temp. It went up so I'm guessing O was yesterday or was near.
> 
> My question is..... Is my temp still okay since its an hr off and vaginally like always?

For many, including myself, it can def make a difference. I temp vaginally as well. Since it was only an hr, it probably wasn't TOO much of a difference but since there's no way of really knowing what todays temp truly would have been, I'd still consider urself fertile until you see 2 more high temps like todays. Hopefully todays wasn't too far off. Good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So O should be in about 3 days, maybe 4. As most of you know, dh just had surgery on his teeth and is still in pain so we haven't been BDing much but hopefully he'll be up to tonight and every other day after that until my rise. If not, at least we still have IVF to look forward to :). I have my 7dpo bloods in about 10/11 days and then the RE should have everything she needs . I cannot wait!!!! FX for nothing but the best!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Thanks, ladies - This is the first time I've ever posted on a website like this, and I'm loving how encouraging it is to have so many in the same place as I am!
> 
> Aidensmommy - No, I have never temped before, as I was so certain of O date based on my cm and cramping. But you may have just given me the incentive I need to do it! I guess I'll be reading up on the ins and outs of temping this week ;)

I'm so glad to hear your considering it!  If you need any advice, I'm always more than happy to give it! :) Good luck hun!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary buy a domain and setup a blog then direct people to submit questions on it, like here and on your blog. And then sign up for a Google Adsense account and place ad codes on your sidebar and header! You can find lots of great blog download's out there :) I can help with all that too

Ok so I may sound a bit dumb right now buuuttt, what's a domain?! Lol. I'm def going to need your help if I do this! :haha: :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

It looks like this months chart is about the same pattern as last cycle, with the big dip on day 10, unless I'm actually O'ing earlier but I'm sure ill O on day 12-14, probably 13. I just barely looked at my chart today and noticed the similarities and thought it was neat, lol. My estrogen tests seem normal and my charts def reflect that. I think my estrogen was a bit high a while back. Anyway, wanted to point that out about my chart, lol. 

Dust to all!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Mary 
:dust: :dust: :dust:

This is just the beginning of many great things to come your way :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank y'all baby dust to all!!

I'll just wait till my next temp tomorrow....I'm still fertile I believe my cervix is med soft, high, and med open. Still have watery cm no more ewcm so were going to keep BDing


----------



## Michellebelle

Feeling slightly feverish this afternoon. And I really do mean slightly. I don't feel like a cold is coming on, just a general sense of yuckiness. 

While I know I need to make an appt with a fertility doctor, I kinda am waiting til I get closer to AF time. I don't think my insurance covers much, so I just keep holding off.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank y'all baby dust to all!!
> 
> I'll just wait till my next temp tomorrow....I'm still fertile I believe my cervix is med soft, high, and med open. Still have watery cm no more ewcm so were going to keep BDing

Well it def sounds like ull be covered whether todays ur O day or yest was :). I have an excellent feeling for u this cycle! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Michelle!!! Lots of dust your way! I hope you get that BFP before having to see a RE!  FX! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Thank y'all baby dust to all!!
> 
> I'll just wait till my next temp tomorrow....I'm still fertile I believe my cervix is med soft, high, and med open. Still have watery cm no more ewcm so were going to keep BDing
> 
> Well it def sounds like ull be covered whether todays ur O day or yest was :). I have an excellent feeling for u this cycle! FX FX FX!!!Click to expand...

I have a good feeling as well... I'm not having any symptoms at all like I usually do around O lol no more pains... Hopefully a BFP in two weeks!


----------



## aidensmommy1

To let you all know in advance, my rise today I believe was just due to waking alot through out the night. I dont believe O has occurred yet but I did have some twinges so I guess its possible. My guess is that it'll drop back down tomorrow and will probably rise for my true O day on Wednesday but I guess we'll see for sure tomorrow. I'm def fine with early O this cycle! I want to get my 7dpo bloods done with so we can move on. 
I am having some cramping today as well so O is def close but we all know I usually O 2 days from now anyway so thats not a hard guess to make lol. I figured id let u all know that I don't *believe* today was an O rise, before everyone got excited.. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm waiting with you Mary.... Can't wait for the blood result.... :dance:

FX for a surprise :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Mary maybe we will ovulate together. I guess I didn't yet...my chart made me mad now lol it went back down :/
I'm thinking around CD19 for me. I hope I ovulate *sigh*

I still have fertile cm and cervix is high and open again....I had SHOW the other day when I thought I was going to ovulate. Any thoughts?


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, I'm getting excited for your O date so you can be in the TWW!

Mommysylvia, it you're still having fertile CM, keep BDing! :)

Over here, I had a huge temp drop below the coverline today. If FF has my O date right, I'm at 6 dpo.. So it seems too early for an implantation dip. Hmmm.


----------



## mommysylvia

Its early but its possible to implant that early I've read..... 
Yes were going to try and BD everyday lol I've read it can sway to a girl that way!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michelle, I think I implanted on 6dpo as I had major af like cramps that evening which only finished off the morning of 7dpo.
Started testing 9dpo and results were in - nice and thick grey 2nd line on 9dpo and positives on 10dpo :D

Fx for you and tons of :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Mary maybe we will ovulate together. I guess I didn't yet...my chart made me mad now lol it went back down :/
> I'm thinking around CD19 for me. I hope I ovulate *sigh*
> 
> I still have fertile cm and cervix is high and open again....I had SHOW the other day when I thought I was going to ovulate. Any thoughts?

CD 19 is the latest day I suspected you would O so FX for a true O rise tomorrow, making O today. I truly dnt think ull be O'ing any later than CD18/19 so not much longer to go!!! I'm hoping todays temps dipping down means O is today :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Mary, I'm getting excited for your O date so you can be in the TWW!
> 
> Mommysylvia, it you're still having fertile CM, keep BDing! :)
> 
> Over here, I had a huge temp drop below the coverline today. If FF has my O date right, I'm at 6 dpo.. So it seems too early for an implantation dip. Hmmm.

Thanks! :) 

And implantation can happen as early as 4dpo so its def possible for an ID today  FX for u!!

Michelle, I'm wondering if u truly Oed because most of ur post O temps so far dont really look higher than the pre-O temps....i DEF could be getting all confused over the giant dip but I wanted to say this because there's always that possibility of delayed O so when I see a BIG dip in my TWW I BD that night just incase. Plus you O'ed very close to this time last month too so just take caution. Hopefully your temp will be going back up tomorrow...I worry and "BD for safety" alot, lol :haha: Good luck hun! I hope this is an ID for sure :)

Editing once more-lol- I do think you oed after staring at ur chart a little more but IF you can id still BD with todays dip. I'm pretty sure u oed due to the few high temps but then u mentioned fertile cm and I was like "oh no!", lol. I think your good tho :)


----------



## Michellebelle

That's a great point, Mary! I will try to seduce DH tonight, just in case! I'll prob take an opk after work too, to see what it shows.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> That's a great point, Mary! I will try to seduce DH tonight, just in case! I'll prob take an opk after work too, to see what it shows.

Good idea trying an OPK :). Really I say to BD, not only for safety but for your own peace of mind. There's been months when I got a crazy post O dip like yours and if I didn't BD on or right around that day, id drive myself nuts thinking "omg what if my temps before were fluke and this was my true O?!"...lol but most of the time it was just a normal LP dip so I worried for nothing. I decided BDing an extra night was much better than worrying again hahah. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, i'm crossing everything that today's dip is ID but like Mary said, a BD won't hurt. Great idea taking OPK just to see what it shows....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## melewen

Michelle make that appointment!!! I made mine for cd2 and the day after I made it I got my BFP... Lol. You look like you could have had an implantation dip today.. It's not too early for that! Fx!!

Mary a domain is just the site address so it would be like lookatmychart.com. You could literally just take questions from people and after you had enough people would find you through googling their own problems and hopefully you'd have about 1500+ views a day and could easily make an extra $200 a month for basically what you already do


----------



## TTC74

Speaking of domain names - once I get a BFP and find out the baby's gender, I'm planning on buying the domain name of my baby's name so that I can keep a lifelong blog of his/her life and then give it to him/her when he/she is older. Can't wait! Fx for this month!!!


----------



## melewen

TTC that's an awesome idea!! I have my own name and we have a family one but don't have one for the baby yet.. if we could decide on a girls name I could go for it! We only have the boy's name :) I freaking LOVE the name Harper because of Harper Lee but apparently it's like in the top 15 on all the lists lately! Some stupid celebrities named their kid Harper.. grrrrrrrrr.. it was the perfect name! I am way more depressed about this than I should be lol


----------



## Jrepp

You can still use the name despite it being popular.


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Mary maybe we will ovulate together. I guess I didn't yet...my chart made me mad now lol it went back down :/
> I'm thinking around CD19 for me. I hope I ovulate *sigh*
> 
> I still have fertile cm and cervix is high and open again....I had SHOW the other day when I thought I was going to ovulate. Any thoughts?
> 
> CD 19 is the latest day I suspected you would O so FX for a true O rise tomorrow, making O today. I truly dnt think ull be O'ing any later than CD18/19 so not much longer to go!!! I'm hoping todays temps dipping down means O is today :) FX!Click to expand...

I hope it is O! Good thing is were BDing daily to make sure :) FX!!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

As I sit here waiting for AF to leave, I'm wondering what I should try this next cycle. In the past, I've just always gone off of my CM and O cramps, but I'm wondering if I could be off. SO I'm tempted to try temping, but I just feel like I'm going to stress myself out with it! The other problem is, it's a rare night when I don't wake up 3 or more times. Won't that mess with temps? We are a young couple, so wouldn't it just be easier to just BD every other day?! Seems like that would cover it. Lol!
I have never used OPK's, but those seem like they would be simpler! What brands do you gals trust? I don't want to spend a ton of money on them, but do want them to work consistently. Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Joyful4Jesus said:


> As I sit here waiting for AF to leave, I'm wondering what I should try this next cycle. In the past, I've just always gone off of my CM and O cramps, but I'm wondering if I could be off. SO I'm tempted to try temping, but I just feel like I'm going to stress myself out with it! The other problem is, it's a rare night when I don't wake up 3 or more times. Won't that mess with temps? We are a young couple, so wouldn't it just be easier to just BD every other day?! Seems like that would cover it. Lol!
> I have never used OPK's, but those seem like they would be simpler! What brands do you gals trust? I don't want to spend a ton of money on them, but do want them to work consistently. Thanks in advance for the help!!

This just felt like I was reading my exact post when I told the ladies that I didn't want to do temping :haha:

Trust me hun, it actually isn't as stressfull as you think! I only got to temp 1 cycle but I enjoyed it very much! To me it was actually loads of fun and it confirmed o day for me. 
Opks are cool to as a positive will show you that o is on the way, it wont confirm that you did actually ovulate. So I did them both and 1st time with opks and temping gave me my BFP :flower:

You can gradually get more serious about it all if you want, so maybe do OPKs 1st and then see how that goes and then later add temping if you want to.

I cannot help you with brands though because I live in South Africa and ours are different.

FX and hopefully AF leaves soon! Then you can get to BD every other day :happydance:


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Thanks, WunnaBubba! And I actually didn't realize the major difference between temping and OPK's, but that makes perfect sense. 
On one hand, I don't want to make a big deal about it. I just want to get pregnant real simple, you know? But on the other hand, I don't want to "try" OPK's this month and temping next month.... I don't WANT there to be a next month! LoL! I know all of you ladies know what I mean =)

Like I said though, I'm just concerned my temping won't be effective since my sleeping patterns are so wonky... Any thoughts?


----------



## melewen

Joyful you MIGHT be pinpointing your O day based on cramps etc but I find I don't always get them right on O. Plus.. you don't know when they're coming so you can't really BD in preparation for that. I would definitely get some wondfos - they are so cheap AND I love this pack that comes with pregnancy tests

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026995KO/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0026995KO&linkCode=as2&tag=thestyquo-20&linkId=G4NOW6JBO55YJVFI

It will feel empowering to know so much more about your cycle, trust me! I've also found I have EWCM after I O.. so CM alone is not a perfect indicator. I used this thermometer and it worked just fine for me. Even though you wake up frequently during the night, you have a standard.. yours might be higher because you do wake up, but if you're consistent with that, you will see relative highs and lows - does that make sense?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O6YCZY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000O6YCZY&linkCode=as2&tag=thestyquo-20&linkId=OAFQMRAPILJG3POI

Jess I know :( But I would hate for our baby to be "Harper M." in her class AND we really want a unique name. Which we thought Harper was! Apparently not!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We were going to take a break and NTNP but I just couldn't so I took 1 cycle and invested all by doing opks and temping. It worked for me and I got my BFP :D

A few cycles after another lady on here was convinced by us to do both and 1st cycle she did both she got her BFP as well.

You can give it a try for 1 cycle and see what it feels like to you. If you put a link to your chart in your signature as well we will be able to tell you daily what we think and help you out while you get to learn all :D


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Melewen, thanks so much for the links! I will definitely check them out. That also makes a ton of sense: My temps probably won't be consistent with anyone else, but should still work for me. I wondered if it worked that way, but wasn't sure!

That is so, SO exciting to know, WunnaBubba! 
You all have definitely convinced me to try it, and now I can't wait! Do I start temping after AF leaves? Thank you so much for taking the time to help this newbie out =D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If you are going to temp orallyt then you don't have to wait for af to leave. If you wanna go with vaginal temping then rather wait till af is gone.

I was going to do vaginal but got my bfp so not an expert on it but it is said to be more stable than oral temps because oral temps can be affected by sleeping with your mouth open, higher room temp or lower room temp etc.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Mary maybe we will ovulate together. I guess I didn't yet...my chart made me mad now lol it went back down :/
> I'm thinking around CD19 for me. I hope I ovulate *sigh*
> 
> I still have fertile cm and cervix is high and open again....I had SHOW the other day when I thought I was going to ovulate. Any thoughts?
> 
> CD 19 is the latest day I suspected you would O so FX for a true O rise tomorrow, making O today. I truly dnt think ull be O'ing any later than CD18/19 so not much longer to go!!! I'm hoping todays temps dipping down means O is today :) FX!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is O! Good thing is were BDing daily to make sure :) FX!!Click to expand...

I truly think you will have the best odds yet this cycle :). I feel that you may have been bding too early in past cycle because those "track my O day" calendars are very misleading in most cases. I seem to O around CD13/14, Now, but I always used to O around CD11/12 and my app that I used before temping had me believing that O was CD14. I'm very happy you tried temping. FX your one of the lucky ladies to get a BFP ur first cycle charting :). FX FX FX! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> As I sit here waiting for AF to leave, I'm wondering what I should try this next cycle. In the past, I've just always gone off of my CM and O cramps, but I'm wondering if I could be off. SO I'm tempted to try temping, but I just feel like I'm going to stress myself out with it! The other problem is, it's a rare night when I don't wake up 3 or more times. Won't that mess with temps? We are a young couple, so wouldn't it just be easier to just BD every other day?! Seems like that would cover it. Lol!
> I have never used OPK's, but those seem like they would be simpler! What brands do you gals trust? I don't want to spend a ton of money on them, but do want them to work consistently. Thanks in advance for the help!!

If your bding every other day, you dont need to temp to catch that egg, that's for sure BUT temping is helpful in telling you if you have a healthy LP length and all that good stuff. If your LP happened to be under 10 days, that could potentially affect your chances of conceiving but dont get urself worried about it, thats just one thing temping can help greatly with and its easily fixable with progesterone cream if a problem is detected. Also it helps to know when AF is truly due because 99% of the time when someone who isn't charting believes AF is late and are still getting BFN's, they likely O'ed later than suspected so AF really isn't late yet, do u get what I mean? Our O day controls when AF is due each cycle. So basically it can help you and/or your doctor identify any issues in the future IF any but most of all, temping can save you from the stress and headache of wondering why "AF is late", u know? But like I said, all and all in healthy couples with no fertility issues, BDing every other day will usually do the job just fine, you just may have to deal with the limbo craziness due to late O here and there, making AF come later than you would have thought. Also, as long as you don't actually get up when you wake during the night and can get a solid 3hr block of sleep and take ur temp at the same time everyday, it should def still be readable. I wake alot as well but the only time my temp is affected is when I actually get up and move around before falling back to sleep. 

As for the opks, I like the rite aid brand. They've never steered me wrong. I know the wondfo brand OPKs are pretty popular on this thread as well and cheap on eBay or amazon. Good luck hun! I hope u catch that egg!! :)


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Aidensmommy - That info was very helpful to me. Thank you!!!! My cycles have been VERY consistent (On the same day nearly every month: January and February AF came on the 7th), but I found last month that I have low progesterone so I used a cream during the TTW as I was directed. I DO think that I have been ovulating later than I thought, as we usually stop BDing after my O cramps disappear. Really hoping that may be the trick this time!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> I truly think you will have the best odds yet this cycle :). I feel that you may have been bding too early in past cycle because those "track my O day" calendars are very misleading in most cases. I seem to O around CD13/14, Now, but I always used to O around CD11/12 and my app that I used before temping had me believing that O was CD14. I'm very happy you tried temping. FX your one of the lucky ladies to get a BFP ur first cycle charting :). FX FX FX! :dust:

Well with my other cycles before the last one I had positive tests for a couple days then they faded back to white.... It was with wondfo strips not the Walmart cheapie I did several that showed positive so I think its very much possible for me to get pregnant again I just need a sticky bean. I feel great about this cycle...what's different this time is no pain, I have a little cold, few random episodes of nausea and super dry lips/mouth. I'm so happy I tried temping. I think the past cycles I just went by my cm and BD'd on those days and nothing on the others. Thank you FX to you too!


----------



## mommysylvia

Oh P.S. ladies: Go to my profile, and see my new do! I love it it feels so light!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Joyful4Jesus said:


> As I sit here waiting for AF to leave, I'm wondering what I should try this next cycle. In the past, I've just always gone off of my CM and O cramps, but I'm wondering if I could be off. SO I'm tempted to try temping, but I just feel like I'm going to stress myself out with it! The other problem is, it's a rare night when I don't wake up 3 or more times. Won't that mess with temps? We are a young couple, so wouldn't it just be easier to just BD every other day?! Seems like that would cover it. Lol!
> I have never used OPK's, but those seem like they would be simpler! What brands do you gals trust? I don't want to spend a ton of money on them, but do want them to work consistently. Thanks in advance for the help!!

First off don't stress lol. All the what ifs are enough to make a gal go mad. I completely understand the hesitation in using opks and temping. I was the same way for a bit! Once I started I was able to figure out some things in my cycle and helped me in the long run not worry about if/when I ovulate. Mary and I decided to give it a try together many months ago and it has kind of trickled down to everyone else.

If you are going to pick one or the other, I personally would go for opks over temping because then at least you will be prepared for a pending ovulation rather than telling you after the fact. If you check out my YouTube channel I did a comparison of the various brands of opk on the market. My personal favorite due to price and accuracy for me were the wondfo opks that can be purchased on Amazon. I paid like $29 for 100 opks and 20 pregnancy tests. Here is a link to what I purchased the first time. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...=as2&tag=thestyquo-20&linkId=G4NOW6JBO55YJVFI

I really like them because they are really cheap and it doesn't make you feel badly about using more than one a day. I also like the clear blue digital (not the advanced) because it's a clear yes/no. There is no second guessing. It is important to remember that mid morning-early evening urine is the best. Lh is synthesized in the body later in the day so morning results may not be accurate. It's also important to remember that a positive opk doesn't mean 100% ovulation will occur. You don't typically ovulated until 12-36 hours after the first positive opk. Also, your body may gear up to ovulatr and then not actually ovulate until later on.

As far as temping goes, if you chose only temping a basal thermometer is going to be most accurate as the 100th of a degree could sway one way or the other, but a regular thermometer will work in a pinch. As long as you temp after at least 3 hours of uninterupted sleep you should be fine. Temping will not warn you that o is coming up but it will tell you when o has happened, and will also help you detect an LP defect and possible hormone issues.

I prefer the opk/temping combo. I like that the opks tell you ovulation is about to happen and temping confirms that ovulation has indeed happened. If you have any questions feel free to ask.......and it's ok to get help when trying.



mommysylvia said:


> Oh P.S. ladies: Go to my profile, and see my new do! I love it it feels so light!! :)

Cute!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Jrepp - That makes total sense. Thanks for laying it all out so plainly for me! After hearing from many of you, I think I am going to go with the Wondfo OPKs. I usually use First Response pg tests, but may try Clear Blue this round. 
I certainly don't want to stress over all this (Much easier said than done!), but I think temping and OPKing is going to help reduce my stress level since I'll know what's going on. Thanks for coaching me through this! Hope you are feeling great, and that your little one is healthy =)


----------



## Jrepp

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Jrepp - That makes total sense. Thanks for laying it all out so plainly for me! After hearing from many of you, I think I am going to go with the Wondfo OPKs. I usually use First Response pg tests, but may try Clear Blue this round.
> I certainly don't want to stress over all this (Much easier said than done!), but I think temping and OPKing is going to help reduce my stress level since I'll know what's going on. Thanks for coaching me through this! Hope you are feeling great, and that your little one is healthy =)

Stick with the frers. The cb hpts are notorious for evaps!


----------



## Jrepp

Oh, and the wee one is doing great, while I am suffering lol. My pelvis is killing me!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Oh ok! I know they aren't cheap, but it's worth it to get the accuracy! I thought maybe the Clear Blue tests were better ;)

And I'm sorry to hear that... Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Carlie1987

Hey ladies can i join??!! :) im 9DPO and currently in my TWW! Longest two weeks of my life.... This is our second cycle ttc. Got a :bfp: last cycle after having a very heavy bleed and just had to test to see if it was what i thought it was... And low and behold :bfp: sadly it wasnt meant to be :(..... My OH is so desperate for a :bfp: this month. I have two DD's from a previous relationship and this will be his first :) im just praying for my :bfp: has anyone had a :bfp: at 10 DPO or around that time? Xx


----------



## Springermommy

Hi Carlie! I'm new too :) 
1 dpo, ttc #1. I'm hoping a lot have had bfps around 10 dpo bc that's when I would like to test! lol!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Welcome, Carlie! You've come to the right place: Most of us think the TTW feels like a Two Month Wait ;) 
I'm so sorry to hear about your last month.... When I was pregnant, I got my BFP at 14 dpo. But that was just me! Fx you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome Carlie! And welcome to the TWW springermommy!

Okay, so I just took an opk. Extremely faint. Squinter of a line. So I'm hoping that I have ovulated and that my temp will go back up tomorrow!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome Carlie and Springermommy! I wish u both lots of luck and baby dust! 
And to answer your question, Carlie, I have gotten a BFP at 7/8 dpo and one at 9dpo. Also I know jess got hers at 13dpo and wishing1010 got hers at 10dpo, as well as quite a few other ladies. FX for your BFP! Just remember, it can take time, as u need to figure out when you personally Ovulate each month so that you can be sure to BD at the right time, unless your going to be Bding everyday/every other day then your actual O date isn't as important since you'd def have every day covered with bding every other day or so. Anyway, welcome and I hope you see your BFP this cycle, I just wanted u to know not to worry if it doesn't happen right away. FX for u & GL!! :dust:
Also, I'm sorry to hear about last cycle :(. I had a chemical our 4th cycle TTC. It made me wish I never had even tested early but I still continue to do so every month. I hope your sticky bean comes asap! FX!


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm so upset, I just found out my sister is pregnant with her 3rd baby.....she's the same age as me and didn't even try. I can't help to be sad right now...


----------



## Jrepp

Sylvia it's only natural to feel sadness when you are trying so hard and find out someone who isn't trying is now pregnant. I've had my fair share of heartache from just this scenario.


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:


> Sylvia it's only natural to feel sadness when you are trying so hard and find out someone who isn't trying is now pregnant. I've had my fair share of heartache from just this scenario.

It hurts. What makes me so mad is none of her kids had their father in their life at all. She just has these careless flings knowing doesnt take care of hers half the time and BAM pregnant. My time will come soon hopefully...if so then we would only be a little more than a month apart then it will be all worth it and smiles :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Carlie1987 said:


> Hey ladies can i join??!! :) im 9DPO and currently in my TWW! Longest two weeks of my life.... This is our second cycle ttc. Got a :bfp: last cycle after having a very heavy bleed and just had to test to see if it was what i thought it was... And low and behold :bfp: sadly it wasnt meant to be :(..... My OH is so desperate for a :bfp: this month. I have two DD's from a previous relationship and this will be his first :) im just praying for my :bfp: has anyone had a :bfp: at 10 DPO or around that time? Xx

Hi Carlie and welcome to the group :flower:
You'll love it here! 

I'm terribly sorry about last cycle :nope: and hope that your sticky BFP will be just a few days away!

I stupidly tested at 9dpo my BFP cycle and got a thick 2nd grey line. Saved 10dpo's FMU and tested with 2 different brands, both BFP and a digital later the evening confirmed as well. So yes, it is possible to get a BFP early. Don't be discouraged if you don't though because even though you see many women on threads get them early there are many women who don't post on any threads that don't get anything before af is late. So there is ALWAYS hope until the witch shows. 

FX and tons of :dust:



Springermommy said:


> Hi Carlie! I'm new too :)
> 1 dpo, ttc #1. I'm hoping a lot have had bfps around 10 dpo bc that's when I would like to test! lol!

Hi Springermommy :flower:
Welcome and FX for you too. 

My response to 10dpo is in my reply above to Carlie :D

Tons of :dust:



mommysylvia said:


> I'm so upset, I just found out my sister is pregnant with her 3rd baby.....she's the same age as me and didn't even try. I can't help to be sad right now...

Ah, I'm so sorry to hear that hun. We know babies are blessings to all but we understand that heartache that you are feeling and it's is okay to be sad. I haven't struggled to conceive for years like many other ladies but I had my share of struggles in my own way so this type of news hurt me as well when it passed.

I hope you do get your BFP soon and share in it with your sister :hugs:


----------



## snshine23

14 DPO, AF due today and I'm spotting. I started temping during this TWW and my temp is still up this morning, so it looks like it might go down tomorrow. Ugh, I was feeling really good about using an OPK this cycle and our BD timing, but I guess it just isn't meant to be. *sigh*


----------



## TTC74

My chart still looks textbook. I had some pinching in my lower left abdomen this morning after feeling a lot of abdominal pressure last night. Probably nothing but fingers crossed for implantation. I know it's a little early but not outrageously early at 5-6 DPO (depending on how you interpret my chart). Fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snshine23 said:


> 14 DPO, AF due today and I'm spotting. I started temping during this TWW and my temp is still up this morning, so it looks like it might go down tomorrow. Ugh, I was feeling really good about using an OPK this cycle and our BD timing, but I guess it just isn't meant to be. *sigh*

FX your spotting doesn't turn into AF - she is not welcome!!!!



TTC74 said:


> My chart still looks textbook. I had some pinching in my lower left abdomen this morning after feeling a lot of abdominal pressure last night. Probably nothing but fingers crossed for implantation. I know it's a little early but not outrageously early at 5-6 DPO (depending on how you interpret my chart). Fx!

FX hun! I think my implantation was 6dpo so no not uncommen to get it that early :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I think my implantation was 6dpo so no not uncommen to get it that early :D

I found this great info about the earliest possible implantation from a fetal medicine dr.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WunnaBubba2

See, always hope :dance:
I cannot wait till you start testing!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Any insights on my chart ladies? I've never seen one like mine...its still not showing that I ovulated I'm CD18..... I'm still very fertile. Soft/open/high/watery. SOOO CONFUSED!

Pamela- I know my time will come, thank you :)

& FX for your BFP ladies, dust to all!


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> Any insights on my chart ladies? I've never seen one like mine...its still not showing that I ovulated I'm CD18..... I'm still very fertile. Soft/open/high/watery. SOOO CONFUSED!
> 
> Pamela- I know my time will come, thank you :)
> 
> & FX for your BFP ladies, dust to all!

What's your average cycle? Normally, when you still see what looks like a fertile CM it is advised to continue BD'ing. This way you won't miss the day you O'ed. If you're normally 30 days and have the least healthy LP let's say 10 days, you could still O on CD20.... Maybe that's why your temp is still on the low side....


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Any insights on my chart ladies? I've never seen one like mine...its still not showing that I ovulated I'm CD18..... I'm still very fertile. Soft/open/high/watery. SOOO CONFUSED!
> 
> Pamela- I know my time will come, thank you :)
> 
> & FX for your BFP ladies, dust to all!
> 
> What's your average cycle? Normally, when you still see what looks like a fertile CM it is advise to continue BD'ing. This way you won't miss the day you O'ed. If you're normally 30 days and have the least healthy LP let's say 10 days, you could still O on CD20.... Maybe that's why your temp is still on the low side....Click to expand...

Average is 29-32... My chart look like an anovulatory cycle....I really hope not. Then again I've never seen my temps before just this cycle. We're still BDing just not yesterday.


----------



## laurac1988

mommysylvia - its hard to tell without the whole picture. I hope it is clearer soon, but if your fertile signs are there you are probably a couple of days away from temp rise to show ovulation. 

Got my temp rise this morning. Just got to wait out these two weeks before I can finally start my clomid


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Any insights on my chart ladies? I've never seen one like mine...its still not showing that I ovulated I'm CD18..... I'm still very fertile. Soft/open/high/watery. SOOO CONFUSED!
> 
> Pamela- I know my time will come, thank you :)
> 
> & FX for your BFP ladies, dust to all!
> 
> What's your average cycle? Normally, when you still see what looks like a fertile CM it is advise to continue BD'ing. This way you won't miss the day you O'ed. If you're normally 30 days and have the least healthy LP let's say 10 days, you could still O on CD20.... Maybe that's why your temp is still on the low side....Click to expand...
> 
> Average is 29-32... My chart look like an anovulatory cycle....I really hope not. Then again I've never seen my temps before just this cycle. We're still BDing just not yesterday.Click to expand...

I hope it's not annovulatory but even fertile women to get annovulatory cycle from time to time. My average cycle varies widely from 21-32 days... Had 2 cycles where i reached 35/37 days but that was when i was on 2 cycles clomid and progesterone during my TWW. And we all know what progesterone does... The cycle i got pregnant it was unmedicated/unmonitored just took fertilaid products and i Oed very late CD20 my longest ever recorded on FF, 14 days later :bfp:..

Keep the BD'ing and let's hope for a nice rise in a day or two.


----------



## mommysylvia

laurac1988 said:


> mommysylvia - its hard to tell without the whole picture. I hope it is clearer soon, but if your fertile signs are there you are probably a couple of days away from temp rise to show ovulation.
> 
> Got my temp rise this morning. Just got to wait out these two weeks before I can finally start my clomid

Thank you, yes I've never been fertile this long lol Fx for you!!



mdscpa said:


> I hope it's not annovulatory but even fertile women to get annovulatory cycle from time to time. My average cycle varies widely from 21-32 days... Had 2 cycles where i reached 35/37 days but that was when i was on 2 cycles clomid and progesterone during my TWW. And we all know what progesterone does... The cycle i got pregnant it was unmedicated/unmonitored just took fertilaid products and i Oed very late CD20 my longest ever recorded on FF, 14 days later :bfp:..
> 
> Keep the BD'ing and let's hope for a nice rise in a day or two.

Yes definitely going to keep BDing to be sure.... I really hope it does rise :/
Maybe it will drop once more then shoot up.... Could this be the step rise?


----------



## snshine23

WunnaBubba2 said:


> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> 14 DPO, AF due today and I'm spotting. I started temping during this TWW and my temp is still up this morning, so it looks like it might go down tomorrow. Ugh, I was feeling really good about using an OPK this cycle and our BD timing, but I guess it just isn't meant to be. *sigh*
> 
> FX your spotting doesn't turn into AF - she is not welcome!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you, but unfortunately, AF has shown up in the last hour. Flow is getting heavier and cramps are coming on. DH, DS, and I are leaving on a 9 day vacation at the end of this month. Going to visit my brother and his family in Florida and taking DS to Disney World for the first time. I had been saving money for when I took time off of work to have baby #2 and since I'm still not pregnant a year after starting to try, we decided to use that money for a trip instead. I am ready for a break and to get my mind off of this for a little while.


----------



## mommysylvia

Snshine- So sorry your AF came


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snshine23 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> 14 DPO, AF due today and I'm spotting. I started temping during this TWW and my temp is still up this morning, so it looks like it might go down tomorrow. Ugh, I was feeling really good about using an OPK this cycle and our BD timing, but I guess it just isn't meant to be. *sigh*
> 
> FX your spotting doesn't turn into AF - she is not welcome!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, but unfortunately, AF has shown up in the last hour. Flow is getting heavier and cramps are coming on. DH, DS, and I are leaving on a 9 day vacation at the end of this month. Going to visit my brother and his family in Florida and taking DS to Disney World for the first time. I had been saving money for when I took time off of work to have baby #2 and since I'm still not pregnant a year after starting to try, we decided to use that money for a trip instead. I am ready for a break and to get my mind off of this for a little while.Click to expand...

:brat: I'm sorry that she came!

I think the trip and spoiling your son at Disney sounds wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Snshine, sorry to hear about AF. :growlmad: but your trip at the end of the month sounds sooo fun! Hopefully that will give you a bit of a nice vacation and relaxing time with your family.


----------



## mommysylvia

I just started having sharp twinges by my ovaries/pelvis area but it was in the middle and not all the way to the left/right side. Hopefully O pains!


----------



## melewen

So Sylvia if you frequently have 32 day cycles, it would be extremely normal for you to O on cd21 and have am 11 day luteal phase. Or O on cd 19 and have a 12 day LP for a 31 day cycle... Or even O tomorrow and have a 10 day. We just don't know enough about your cycle yet! But we will soon. I would suggest going to the dollar tree and getting a few ovulation predictor tests. They work very well and will help you feel you can predict your cycle a little more. You probably only need 2-3


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> So Sylvia if you frequently have 32 day cycles, it would be extremely normal for you to O on cd21 and have am 11 day luteal phase. Or O on cd 19 and have a 12 day LP for a 31 day cycle... Or even O tomorrow and have a 10 day. We just don't know enough about your cycle yet! But we will soon. I would suggest going to the dollar tree and getting a few ovulation predictor tests. They work very well and will help you feel you can predict your cycle a little more. You probably only need 2-3

They don't have a dollar tree in this city. Just the expensive ones at dollar general and family dollar. I'm fine with temps for now while were living over here till May...it would probably be cd21 since I would still have to have a drop....or can it just rise from where I'm at on my chart?


----------



## Jrepp

If you can't order any wondfos online, there should be s Walmart or target nearby. They are cheaper there than family dollar


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I just started having sharp twinges by my ovaries/pelvis area but it was in the middle and not all the way to the left/right side. Hopefully O pains!

I think your Oing for sure and if your not, I truly do not think you'll O any later than tomorrow. FX for a beautiful temp rise tomorrow!! If today is your O day, this is the exact O day I predicted for you with a 32 day cycle. Come on O!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> So Sylvia if you frequently have 32 day cycles, it would be extremely normal for you to O on cd21 and have am 11 day luteal phase. Or O on cd 19 and have a 12 day LP for a 31 day cycle... Or even O tomorrow and have a 10 day. We just don't know enough about your cycle yet! But we will soon. I would suggest going to the dollar tree and getting a few ovulation predictor tests. They work very well and will help you feel you can predict your cycle a little more. You probably only need 2-3

This is definitely correct but assuming you have a usual 13/14 day LP, you'd probably O on CD18-19 with a 32 day cycle. Idk why, I just have a feeling you, mommysylvia, have a LP of 13 days or longer. I clearly dont know this for sure... Just another one of my guess's :). FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Snshine, I'm so sorry AF got you :(. Ugh stupid witch!!! I do like your vaca idea though. I think it'll be good for you and your dh both :). We all could use a nice get away like that while TTC long term! Good luck hun! I hope you see your BFP before or by the time I see mine from my successful round of IVF  (or maybe ill get a natural BFP before hand...a girl can only hope!) Either way, I hope we all get our bundles of joy before we know it! FX!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Jrepp! Our Walmart is an hr away its a small little town lol if I still can't conceive within these next few months I'll start opks....hubby doesn't want me using tons of money on TTC. He wants us to be more relaxed because I'm already a POAS addict lol


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I just started having sharp twinges by my ovaries/pelvis area but it was in the middle and not all the way to the left/right side. Hopefully O pains!
> 
> I think your Oing for sure and if your not, I truly do not think you'll O any later than tomorrow. FX for a beautiful temp rise tomorrow!! If today is your O day, this is the exact O day I predicted for you with a 32 day cycle. Come on O!!Click to expand...

Im hoping for my temp rise tomorrow! Thank you! I will let y'all know tomorrow morning, I'm always refreshing this forum so I can talk to you ladies. I'm stuck here with my kiddos all day so it gets very boring so I Google tons about TTC and other stories lol I drive myself crazy finding new things


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my nips are already hurting so I may be oing on day 12 like I used to but only tomorrow will tell! I have been having ovary twinges as well. In a way I would like O to be today, just cuz thats one less day to wait for my 7dpo bloods but at the same time, id like O to be tomorrow so I would have BDed the night before O but 2 nights before O would leave me with a good shot too . FX! We haven't really been trying, we've just been focusing on preparing for IVF for the most part but we of course we would love a miracle to happen now :) FX!! Anyway, we'll see what my temp does tomorrow. 
Mommysylvia, if you O tomorrow, cd19, you and I may have the same O day, unless we both oed Today or you may have oed today. Either way you'll be a day ahead of me at the most.. We can be TWW buddies! Yay! :) 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I just started having sharp twinges by my ovaries/pelvis area but it was in the middle and not all the way to the left/right side. Hopefully O pains!
> 
> I think your Oing for sure and if your not, I truly do not think you'll O any later than tomorrow. FX for a beautiful temp rise tomorrow!! If today is your O day, this is the exact O day I predicted for you with a 32 day cycle. Come on O!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im hoping for my temp rise tomorrow! Thank you! I will let y'all know tomorrow morning, I'm always refreshing this forum so I can talk to you ladies. I'm stuck here with my kiddos all day so it gets very boring so I Google tons about TTC and other stories lol I drive myself crazy finding new thingsClick to expand...

I do the EXACT same thing. After 23 cycles, this is why I'm so knowledgeable! Lol. And I just realized the other day that ive been temping for 17 cycles!!!! Thats crazy! I have a charts that dates back to 2013! I knew ive been temping for a long time but after counting my charts, I'm kinda shocked! Ugh. Hopefully my LAST chart will be no later then June! FX! And I think taking a relaxed approach and just paying attention to ur chart is a good idea for you for now after ur horrid cycle last month. I have a great feeling for your first month or two temping...I don't think it'll be much longer for you before u have ur sticky bean :) FX!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> I do the EXACT same thing. After 23 cycles, this is why I'm so knowledgeable! Lol. And I just realized the other day that ive been temping for 17 cycles!!!! Thats crazy! I have a charts that dates back to 2013! I knew ive been temping for a long time but after counting my charts, I'm kinda shocked! Ugh. Hopefully my LAST chart will be no later then June! FX! And I think taking a relaxed approach and just paying attention to ur chart is a good idea for you for now after ur horrid cycle last month. I have a great feeling for your first month or two temping...I don't think it'll be much longer for you before u have ur sticky bean :) FX!

My areolas and nips are bigger today as a matter of fact lol but no pain. Yes I hope its not long or I'm going to have a problem lol the charting relaxed me tons! Compared to the big wait to test...I never knew my O date or when I was going to start AF or anything. I have a great feeling you will have your bfp very soon as well!! Fingers and toes crossed! 

I would love to be your TWW buddy! :) I think I O'd today because I have the pelvic/O pains a few times today....woot woot! Lol TTC is the only time I'm happy about a little pain lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary & mommysylvia, I hope you guys both O and enter the TWW! Need more buddies :)

I honestly don't think this is my month though. Everything has felt so similar to every other TWW I've had, nothing out of the ordinary, no big symptoms. I will probably test on Saturday, but not before. I will probably also try to schedule a fertility appt tomorrow too, because I have no idea when their next available appt will be!


----------



## Jrepp

Check Amazon.com for the wondfo brand opks. You can get 20 opks for $12 shipped free if you have Amazon prime. It's cheaper than buying in store but not as cost effective as the higher bulk packages. 20 should last you at least 2 months.


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my 16 week bump pics


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:


> Check Amazon.com for the wondfo brand opks. You can get 20 opks for $12 shipped free if you have Amazon prime. It's cheaper than buying in store but not as cost effective as the higher bulk packages. 20 should last you at least 2 months.

I would do that I always got the wondfo hpts but no mailbox since its a motel lol its a struggle over here lol! I had one opk that came free last time and I left it back at home :(

BTW cute baby bump! I was the same size when I was that far along! All baby for us lol :)
https://i57.tinypic.com/2d8135l.jpg 
Me at 17wks 



Michellebelle said:


> Mary & mommysylvia, I hope you guys both O and enter the TWW! Need more buddies :)
> 
> I honestly don't think this is my month though. Everything has felt so similar to every other TWW I've had, nothing out of the ordinary, no big symptoms. I will probably test on Saturday, but not before. I will probably also try to schedule a fertility appt tomorrow too, because I have no idea when their next available appt will be!

Yes so do I! I feel so alone lol...
You never know, having no symptoms could mean something. I'm having like ko symptoms so I feel its going to be good lol I'm always in pain when I'm ttc but no luck. I never feel symptoms really when I first become pregnant until 6-8weeks


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> Mary & mommysylvia, I hope you guys both O and enter the TWW! Need more buddies :)
> 
> I honestly don't think this is my month though. Everything has felt so similar to every other TWW I've had, nothing out of the ordinary, no big symptoms. I will probably test on Saturday, but not before. I will probably also try to schedule a fertility appt tomorrow too, because I have no idea when their next available appt will be!

Michelle, I like how your temp went back up again.... I checked your chart and there's two possibilities that i see:

1. You O'ed as per FF and you really are 7 dpo yesterday giving you higher temp. It is expected to have a mid-luteal phase (LP) dip pregnant or not but and high temps on the 2nd week of the TWW after the dip indicates a high chance that you are pregnant... But some women do get lower temps and still get :bfp: (Cheryl - melewen, is one of them).

2. You could have O'ed on CD20 and put you on 9dpo yesterday. Meaning, your chart is going by the book.. Highest temp at 7dpo, dip mid-LP (8dpo) followed by a rise at 9dpo....

FX temps stay high or higher and you get your :bfp: Can't wait til you all ladies here join us in the other thread....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Another rise for me today. Silly machine doesn't think I've ovulated yet, but I know I have. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/2637DCC9-7507-4376-9D14-4C0BC8769A7A_zpsaklnozfh.jpg

Just these few days to wait out and then starting clomid next cycle


----------



## aidensmommy1

Looks like today is probably my O day :). I got my usual dip and my ovary's been going crazy since yesterday. I also have more EWCM then I have ever seen at once before...fx thats a good sign!  Good luck ladies!

Michelle, I also think ur def past O and that dip was just an LP dip, or an implantation dip! I just told u to BD on that day for ur own peace of mind because I myself always bd when i see what i know is likely an LP dip, just for safety, but you've def passed O a week ago . Good luck hun!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I drank some coke in the hopes that baby would be a little more active than what I've been feeling... didn't do much good. Little one was so happy just lying there :haha: 
This was good as the sonographer could get great measurements. 

Baby was however back up to my face and face down so it was a bit of a difficult position which in turn led to me getting 5 photos and not just the promised 1 :dance: I could cry when she just kept on printing photos!!!!! Next time I'm in town I'm buying her chocolates and delivering it to her! She was amazing!!!!

I was rolled over from side to side so many times I thought I would puke and my tummy was being shaked etc to get baby to open legs but baby did not want to budge at all. Sonographer said to me to turn onto my left side with my back to her for the last time to try and see if she can get the potty shot.
Long silence and then she goes "ooooh" and takes the picture. I turn around and she shows gender. I'm on my back now and she wants to look again but legs closed up tightly again... so we got really lucky. Like a second or 2 of gender show of which she could get a picture :D

Baby measured spot on 20weeks & 4 days and my due date is exactly 27 June :thumbup: Baby weighs close to 370grams, spine is closed, heart beating healthily and sonographer says to keep doing what I am as I'm doing it all right!

Here are my photos for you ladies! The arm indications etc are in afrikaans so just let me know if I need to translate anything.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/bJvpco9.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/eFvr5eh.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/PsXhwtu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/qNX9W7K.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/UiFrvFC.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/mdOTV1v.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Everything feels so much more real today so I just feel like thanking you ladies who have been with me since we started! Love you all :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Ladies, I had some super light spots on a pantiliner last night. It was light brown. This morning, I had more. It was pink/red (another very light spot). The thing is - when I wipe, I don't detect any spotting. Could this be IB? Is it just so light/scanty that I'm not seeing it when I wipe? I'm so confused but so very hopeful.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

IT very well could be IB because it seems to be too early for you to start AF

FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so I drank some coke in the hopes that baby would be a little more active than what I've been feeling... didn't do much good. Little one was so happy just lying there :haha:
> This was good as the sonographer could get great measurements.
> 
> Baby was however back up to my face and face down so it was a bit of a difficult position which in turn led to me getting 5 photos and not just the promised 1 :dance: I could cry when she just kept on printing photos!!!!! Next time I'm in town I'm buying her chocolates and delivering it to her! She was amazing!!!!
> 
> I was rolled over from side to side so many times I thought I would puke and my tummy was being shaked etc to get baby to open legs but baby did not want to budge at all. Sonographer said to me to turn onto my left side with my back to her for the last time to try and see if she can get the potty shot.
> Long silence and then she goes "ooooh" and takes the picture. I turn around and she shows gender. I'm on my back now and she wants to look again but legs closed up tightly again... so we got really lucky. Like a second or 2 of gender show of which she could get a picture :D
> 
> Baby measured spot on 20weeks & 4 days and my due date is exactly 27 June :thumbup: Baby weighs close to 370grams, spine is closed, heart beating healthily and sonographer says to keep doing what I am as I'm doing it all right!
> 
> Here are my photos for you ladies! The arm indications etc are in afrikaans so just let me know if I need to translate anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/bJvpco9.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/eFvr5eh.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PsXhwtu.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/qNX9W7K.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/UiFrvFC.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/mdOTV1v.jpg

yay! I'm so happy for you!!! :)
You just totally took me back to 20wk scan with Aiden...except he was VERY active but they were still able to get me all my pics and the gender and all that good stuff perfectly. I can't wait for another scan this like :). It truly will feel more real from here on out. Congrats hun!!!

Also, what's the sex by the way?! I couldn't tell in those pics. Maybe its a girl because I usually can point out the pointy thing in the boy scans lol :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Ladies, I had some super light spots on a pantiliner last night. It was light brown. This morning, I had more. It was pink/red (another very light spot). The thing is - when I wipe, I don't detect any spotting. Could this be IB? Is it just so light/scanty that I'm not seeing it when I wipe? I'm so confused but so very hopeful.

It def sounds like it could be IB! FX for you!!! You could test in 2-4 days and more than likely get a BFP if this was IB. GL!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, u may have oed! Now we need to see what ur temp does tomorrow :). Id still keep bding for tonight tho until u can confirm that ur temp is going to stay up for ur tww . Fx!


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, i'm thinking you're 1dpo today.... Now we wait for the next 2 days temp..... FX hun.. <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thank you Mary :hugs:
The sonographer marked it on the one pic with an arrow that says "PP" for pee pee

Totally excited as we are having a little BOY :dance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Sooo excited for you! A little boy!! I bet it will feel a lot more real now. Congrats!


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74- definitely sounds like IB. When I had mine it was a brown spot once s day for 3 days...never showed on toilet paper when I wiped. Plus its way too early for AF. FX for your BFP soon!

Wunnabubba2- Aw so sweet!

Mary & mdscpa- Yes ladies I think I did as well my temp went up (hopefully stays up)....Now my cervix is med firm instead of soft...but still tons of fertile cm so BD tonight it is. Husband hasn't been wanting to he said he's too exhausted to wake up for work. But we have to tonight!! Thank you ladies


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Mary & mommysylvia, I hope you guys both O and enter the TWW! Need more buddies :)
> 
> I honestly don't think this is my month though. Everything has felt so similar to every other TWW I've had, nothing out of the ordinary, no big symptoms. I will probably test on Saturday, but not before. I will probably also try to schedule a fertility appt tomorrow too, because I have no idea when their next available appt will be!
> 
> Michelle, I like how your temp went back up again.... I checked your chart and there's two possibilities that i see:
> 
> 1. You O'ed as per FF and you really are 7 dpo yesterday giving you higher temp. It is expected to have a mid-luteal phase (LP) dip pregnant or not but and high temps on the 2nd week of the TWW after the dip indicates a high chance that you are pregnant... But some women do get lower temps and still get :bfp: (Cheryl - melewen, is one of them).
> 
> 2. You could have O'ed on CD20 and put you on 9dpo yesterday. Meaning, your chart is going by the book.. Highest temp at 7dpo, dip mid-LP (8dpo) followed by a rise at 9dpo....
> 
> FX temps stay high or higher and you get your :bfp: Can't wait til you all ladies here join us in the other thread....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for that insight! I think it could be either too. I'm curious to see what my temps do over the next couple of days.


----------



## mdscpa

Yay!!!! Your temp stayed up Michelle... FX for :bfp: :dance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Ladies :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Some of you may remember me posted a few weeks back?? 

I found out I was pregnant on the 10th January 2015, But on the 20th January 2015 passed a heavy flow like a period and a clot. I went for a scan on 21st January and they said they could see nothing in there at all not even a baby and said I had a complete miscarriage :cry: 

But Today just over 3 weeks after my miscarriage something made me test again and these are what I have got!! Look :dohh::shrug: All pictures on this post are from today. Only just started beding again since last week and used condoms everytime to so cant be new pregnancy. 

I have posted my test from just before my bleed 3 weeks prior to this event in separate post so you have an Idea of the difference and can compare. Shouldn't they be getting fainter by the weeks these are the darkest lines I've had so far!! 

Had blood drawn this morning got an hour to wait for results im so scared :cry:
 



Attached Files:







10408629_793371954043779_8578682603980523171_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3









10968397_793637084017266_9044653905789707016_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









10430900_793706500676991_22843619351441454_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









1528624_793706474010327_5189794041663867997_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









1503946_793714840676157_2282381726961954797_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

Michelle I have a good feeling about your chart. I had a very unusual huge dip at 8 dpo so I was a bit suspicious as my temp would never ever dip that low but I had no symptoms or anything so I kept thinking oh I'm out im out. LO and behold I got my BFP. And my temps post dip were very low. It's not necessary to have a triphasic chart just like it's not necessary to have an implantation dip and honestly having lots of symptoms would be a bit funny.. With hcg at like 10-15 if you had a bunch of symptoms how would you manage a few weeks later when it's 60,000?! That's why so many women don't know they're pg if they aren't trying until weeks later. Of course when we re ttc we analyze everything but please don't let "feeling normal" dissuade you! Did you have any cramping on the big dip day?


----------



## SarahLou372

Ones from three weeks or more ago. Some of you may remember these.
 



Attached Files:







10354608_793720877342220_4841531146234045397_n.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2









10959724_793711507343157_332384009018823083_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

Sarahlou im so happy for you!! Can't wait to hear the test results. I had to wait a couple days and I remember being so terrified. But the odds of having repeat mc's is actually very low, although we see it on here so I am sure it *seems* higher. Can't wait to see your numbers!


----------



## cutieq

Sarah, I'm sorry about your loss. Your lines definitely wouldn't be getter darker unnecessarily, 3 weeks later. Please update with your results!


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, glad to hear from you.... I'll be really confused if i get yet another positive HPTs when you're using protection during :sex:.. Great that you had your blood drawn and hoping you really are STILL pregnant from the last time.... Do you think you could get an early ultrasound as well? 

FX hun.... :hugs: <3 <3 <3


----------



## mdscpa

Or it is possible that you got twins the last time and maybe MC one of them....Sorry if it's the case but i'm really elated seeing your positive HPT 3 weeks later....


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm not sure what there intentions are yet until I Have rung them later on for my results. I had an ultrasound when I thought I was five weeks along and nothing at all was to be seen. So I don't know. :shrug:

But shouldn't the line be gradually getting fainter if I've miscarried not darker? These the darkest I've had so far! :shrug:

Or that too that I had twins but lost just one of them I don't know


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> I'm not sure what there intentions are yet until I Have rung them later on for my results. I had an ultrasound when I thought I was five weeks along and nothing at all was to be seen. So I don't know. :shrug:
> 
> But shouldn't the line be gradually getting fainter if I've miscarried not darker? These the darkest I've had so far! :shrug:

I've read that when MC happen it is possible to have left over HCG in your urine but it won't take 3 weeks (but possible) and you are right it should get fainter not darker.... I can't remember, but was your scan transvaginal or transabdominal?


----------



## mdscpa

I'm crossing everything for you hun..... Can't wait to hear your results.... And we'll know when you possibly conceived once you had your dating scan... FX for sticky rainbow.... Praying for you hun....


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :flower:

I'm trying not get my hopes to high just yet. And I had both of the scans by the way. These tests today are darker and I don't know why :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, I'm happy to hear from you and that you are doing okay :hugs:

You really have me way confused now, those tests are so much darker than they were. I would expect negatives after what happened to you in January when you sadly had the loss :nope:

Having said that I'm now wondering about possible twins as well or maybe the early scan was wrong and they just assumed that you miscarried without checking properly because you were bleeding badly. 

I hope and pray for the best and that you are actually still pregnant with your Rainbow from Janaury :hugs:


Please update us as soon as you can!


----------



## melewen

SarahLou have you got your results yet? I just can't see a reason for the darkening tests other than it being a true BFP! So I apologize for getting so excited while everyone else is more reasonably cautious.. lol. I just have a good feeling!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with you Cheryl! I'm excited as well and hoping for the best at the same time.


----------



## melewen

SarahLou you're killing me! You said one hour like two hours ago... hahaha can you imagine being my nurse?! I am a crazy person! I need answers!!

:D


----------



## mdscpa

Hope everything turned out ok and she got good news..... Still waiting for your results though... :dance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Sorry ladies I been trying keep myself busy. I phoned up twice in the past two hours no results yet ladies. Im going mad with nerves and waiting now. 

First time they said they not come back yet got call back in an hour. So Just phoned again and now they saying the had a problem in the lab and they running the test again call back in another hour... :cry:

Wonder if I still am pregnant and they think of ways to cover their tracks?? I don't know worried now.


----------



## mommysylvia

I have a good feeling for you as well, that's amazing if you still are. Can't wait to hear your results :) Fx!


----------



## mommysylvia

My son is turning 2 on Sunday here's the picture video I made for it if you ladies want to look...
https://youtu.be/LL3ySSh4R3U


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, video is so wonderful....:dance: :dance:


----------



## melewen

SarahLou yes I just can't understand why the lines would be darkening if you weren't really pregnant! It just doesn't compute for me. They are probably trying to figure out some lie to tell you to cover their tracks like you said! How upset would you be?! Omg. BUT like.. so happy? Right? UGH I cannot wait. Can I call and pretend to be your lawyer?! :rofl: I did go to law school!


----------



## melewen

Sylvia love the video!! He is certainly a looker that Elijah!


----------



## Carlie1987

Ive been stalking like a mad woman for your results sarah lol!! I so hope and pray you get the answer you want!! Cant wait to hear your good news :) xx


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank yall .....I was tearing up making it. I had tons more pictures mainly of him recently but it wouldn't let me on the app I have. Oh well I still love it and the song! :)


----------



## Jrepp

SarahLou372 said:


> I'm not sure what there intentions are yet until I Have rung them later on for my results. I had an ultrasound when I thought I was five weeks along and nothing at all was to be seen. So I don't know. :shrug:
> 
> But shouldn't the line be gradually getting fainter if I've miscarried not darker? These the darkest I've had so far! :shrug:
> 
> Or that too that I had twins but lost just one of them I don't know

It's very possible that you either weren't as far along as you thought you were originally or it was just too early to see anything and you are still pregnant. As weird as it sounds I know people that bled like their monthly every month through their pregnancy. It could have just been tissue from a little one settling in. It's also possible though that you did miscarry and are pregnant once again. Or a third possibility is your hcg was incredibly high and is taking longer to get out of your system. 

I am wishing you all the luck I can muster right now and am eager for the results.



SarahLou372 said:


> Sorry ladies I been trying keep myself busy. I phoned up twice in the past two hours no results yet ladies. Im going mad with nerves and waiting now.
> 
> First time they said they not come back yet got call back in an hour. So Just phoned again and now they saying the had a problem in the lab and they running the test again call back in another hour... :cry:
> 
> Wonder if I still am pregnant and they think of ways to cover their tracks?? I don't know worried now.

It's very possible that they got an unexpected answer and are double checking the results.



mommysylvia said:


> My son is turning 2 on Sunday here's the picture video I made for it if you ladies want to look...
> https://youtu.be/LL3ySSh4R3U

Today is full of finding out ladies have you tube accounts. I will subscribe in just a minute.



melewen said:


> SarahLou yes I just can't understand why the lines would be darkening if you weren't really pregnant! It just doesn't compute for me. They are probably trying to figure out some lie to tell you to cover their tracks like you said! How upset would you be?! Omg. BUT like.. so happy? Right? UGH I cannot wait. Can I call and pretend to be your lawyer?! :rofl: I did go to law school!


What branch of law did you study?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lovely video and happy bday to your son in advance :D


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> Thank yall .....I was tearing up making it. I had tons more pictures mainly of him recently but it wouldn't let me on the app I have. Oh well I still love it and the song! :)

I love it still..... 

If you're using a PC, you may wanna try to use ProShow Producer.... DH used that one... I know i should not be saying this but he downloaded a cracked torrent.. :haha:

https://kickass.to/photodex-proshow-producer-and-gold-v6-0-3410-deepstatus-h33t-1337x-t8770199.html


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you!

No I just have my phone so I will do with what I have lol, I have a laptop but it doesn't want to connect to the motels internet.

Jrepp- I only have it to look at videos really, I've only uploaded 2 so far :p


----------



## melewen

Jess I got out ASAP! After a year at least :) But people always are like "write this contract for us!", and I'm like guys.. you don't want me doing that. Haha. I wanted to do capital appeals or intellectual property (um, those could not be more different, I am aware.. lol) which is funny because DH is a prosecutor! I"m always like honey but.. they're probably not guilty. Except now I feel like everyone is guilty!! Seeing as many cases as he handles. 

I need to post video blogs and whatnot! I have an account but I don't really do much with it - I'd like to later on when I've announced publicly 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzg2GgjL8BAwXGAD0LDyoPQ


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah Lou.......where are you? We need answers!

I subscribed to your channel. Mine is in my signature


----------



## melewen

^^^WSS!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm sorry ladies I still have no answers yet :cry:

I rang three time this afternoon and the first time they said the bloods not come back yet call back in 1 hour so I did, then they said there is technical issue at the lab try again in another hour so I did, and they said the same thing about the lab and they still being processed :shrug:

Probably going be in morning now as she said she will ring me now as soon as they come back but they not going ring me in middle of the night are they?


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou, your in my thoughts! I'm hoping it was what jess said and maybe your first scan was too soon. I too know women who bled like their normal period the entire time they were pregnant and it was every month like clockwork, just like a normal AF. Idk how or why this happens, other than hormones, but it surely does happen. It truly is weird that the tests are getting darker rather than lighter. I hope u get a call back soon and hopefully u could get another U/S to be sure. Good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AFM, ive definitely Oed today. I already have my usual post O creamy, lotion like cm and the sides of my bbs hurt a tiny bit and im wayy gassy...those things are all signs that make me positive O has passed. USUALLY I can tell literally right after I have oed due to my cm and cp changing so quickly. I'm hoping I get a good rise tomorrow so there's no confusion for my 7dpo tests but honestly, I'm so confident that i oed that I wouldn't believe my temp if it didn't rise above 97.5. Last cycle i felt the same way, i was 100% confident that i oed and then my temp didn't rise as much as FF would have liked so it had me set for a CD15 O day when really it was CD13, like I thought, so this cycle I am listening to my body UNLESS my temp drops more, of course but again, I highly doubt that'll happen. So anyway, I should be joining any ladies in the TWW tomorrow :) Mommysylvia, hopefully ur temp keeps rising as well! FX!
Lets see how the every other day approach worked for us this cycle . I think this will be the first cycle that I truly didn't time BDing AT ALL and we just bd'ed the days we wanted, well & when dh felt good also. His mouth has been so sore. Anyway, I always say "I'm going to do the every other day thing" but I almost always squeeze an extra day in there, lol, so maybe every other day will work for us....You never know! It'd truly be a miracle to get a BFP while preparing for IVF. FX!!!


----------



## melewen

Excited for your TWW mary :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Excited for your TWW mary :)

Thank u! :) I'm excited to know my true consultation date and get the IVF ball rolling! As you know, id LOVE a natural BFP but I dont think ill stop worrying until I'm actually sitting face to face with the doc preforming our IVF. I can't wait!!! A BFP by June sound so unreal to me still! Eeekk!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thank you Mary :hugs:
> The sonographer marked it on the one pic with an arrow that says "PP" for pee pee
> 
> Totally excited as we are having a little BOY :dance:

And again, I KNEW IT! Something tells me that there will be many baby boys announced on this thread :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> TTC74- definitely sounds like IB. When I had mine it was a brown spot once s day for 3 days...never showed on toilet paper when I wiped. Plus its way too early for AF. FX for your BFP soon!
> 
> Wunnabubba2- Aw so sweet!
> 
> Mary & mdscpa- Yes ladies I think I did as well my temp went up (hopefully stays up)....Now my cervix is med firm instead of soft...but still tons of fertile cm so BD tonight it is. Husband hasn't been wanting to he said he's too exhausted to wake up for work. But we have to tonight!! Thank you ladies

Well if yest was O, it looks like u bd'ed 2 days before hand and thats actually perfect timing for conception so FX that temp stays up!! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well if yest was O, it looks like u bd'ed 2 days before hand and thats actually perfect timing for conception so FX that temp stays up!! :dust:

Yes and I told him we have to BD tonight. So glad were in our TWW together :) If my temp stays up...it better! Lol now my cervix is finally getting firm again and med low. Its been high/soft/open for a while now. But superrrrr fertile cm still so yay me!



I made a new and better video for my sons birthday now. I love it, tell me what y'all think! :)
*Elijah's Slideshow Age 2*: https://youtu.be/k-Z8vp9rs7g


----------



## melewen

Sylvia do you possibly drink grapefruit juice or eat it?


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Sylvia do you possibly drink grapefruit juice or eat it?

No I don't. Why what does that do?


Edit: Never mind I just googled it, it says it helps with fertile cm. No I haven't had grapefruit in maybe over a year.... I drink a lot of caffeine and tea


----------



## cutieq

mommysylvia said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Sylvia do you possibly drink grapefruit juice or eat it?
> 
> No I don't. Why what does that do?
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind I just googled it, it says it helps with fertile cm. No I haven't had grapefruit in maybe over a year.... I drink a lot of caffeine and teaClick to expand...

I drank grapefruit juice my last TTC cycle and it definitely made an impact. Not the most delicious thing, but anything for TTC!


----------



## mommysylvia

I guess I can try that my next cycle if I don't get my Bfp this cycle. Fx I do!! Thanks for bringing the grapefruit up &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## melewen

Just curious because you said you were having tons of fertile cm and I thought you meant EWCM but I see from your chart now it was watery :) I was like damn 10 days of EWCM! Lol


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Just curious because you said you were having tons of fertile cm and I thought you meant EWCM but I see from your chart now it was watery :) I was like damn 10 days of EWCM! Lol

Lololol no way!! That would be too much lol. I only had one day of ewcm :) tmi alert.....Tonight I had my legs raised for an hr after BD with my feet touching the wall behind me lol I'm making sure I conceive!!!! Lol


I just seen your blog for the first time, you're so pretty! I wish I had all the words to make one as well. It seems really fun! Great work on the design :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mary!!!! I cannot wait to see how this tww plays out for you!
Who knows maybe the relaxed approach to bd and the fact that IVF is there is just what you needed to conceive!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

I cannot wait to see the rest of you gals' temp updates today :D


----------



## TTC74

Implantation dip anyone? Look at my chart and give feedback, please!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MMmmmm that is interesting TTC - spotting and now a big dip when it is still too early for af!
I'm no expert BUT I'm hopeful for you!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Implantation dip anyone? Look at my chart and give feedback, please!

hmm, it could be! Its the right time frame but as you probably know, you can never tell its an implantation dip until you get that BFP. But, if it is an ID, u could probably test positive in 2 days. FX hun! Be aware tho that a dip in ur LP is usually a "corpus lithium" dip, caused by a mid TWW estrogen surge, in both BFP and non BFP charts, which is why its hard to tell if it'll lead to a bfp or not. Your chart looks perfect tho and im sure it'll go back up tomorrow. FX it stays up nice and high for a sticky bean!


----------



## aidensmommy1

1dpo here! :) My bbs are definitely feeling it at the moment...:haha:. Now only 6 more days til my b/w can be done .
I am going to call my RE today and try scheduling my consultation. I'm suppose to be calling tomorrow but I cant wait...lol. FX they can set something up now! I'll keep u all posted!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, I'm waiting for ur chart update! Where are you?!! lol :)

I keep wondering if u just oed yest or if O will still happen today, since we don't have the full cycles temps, its possible, but either way, ur covered BDing wise :). And thats good you put ur legs up for an hr. Many will say it doesnt help but the night I conceived Aiden, I feel asleep basically upside down and 7/8 days later I tested positive on an HPT and I had tried for a baby for some time at that point. I still lay for 20mins or so TTC this time around. I cant seem to ever lay down for more then 20mins now without something disturbing me, lol.

Just saw ur chart and I actually kinda hope u O today for you JUST because bding last night would make for perfect timing if O is today. Todays temp could also be a "fallback" rise but again, its hard to say because this is ur first cycle charting. At least u BDed last night so if u haven't oed before today, ur covered for today and tomorrow if DH isn't up for BDing anymore. Good luck hun!!

Ps, either your having a longer cycle or ur LP may be more in the 11/12 day range rather than 13/14 days. That's still a healthy LP tho so dont be worried unless it gets shorter than that. I really do not see you oing ANY later than today or tomorrow. I'll keep stalking!


----------



## mommysylvia

I don't know anymore :( I don't think I will....it didn't even rise Mary. All i did today was get up to lock the door and back. i doubt it would change that much. My cervix is med high/firm/medopen. My cm is back to sticky no more fertile cm. I felt like I ovulated but temps don't say so.



Edit: I just looked at this page and these charts gave me some hope 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;16;0;0


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I don't know anymore :( I don't think I will....it didn't even rise Mary. All i did today was get up to lock the door and back. i doubt it would change that much. My cervix is med high/firm/medopen. My cm is back to sticky no more fertile cm. I felt like I ovulated but temps don't say so.

I'm guessing O was early this a.m if ur no longer experiencing fertile cm and all that. That's why it looks to me like O hasn't occurred is, as u said, ur temp hasn't risen. Its CD20 and I truly do not see u oing any later than this. I think u still have a good chance at O being today. I wouldn't get worried about an annov cycle yet. Its very possible for u to O on day 20 with a 32 day cycle. That'd put u at a normal 12 day LP. I guess we shall see tomorrow and again, I truly think O today would work out better for u if thats the case due to u BDing last night. Its always best to BD the 1-2 days Before ovulation occurs to give those swimmers time to swim and fully prepare to meet the egg. Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a big rise tomorrow! Its looking to me like ur unaffected temps can go as high as about 97.6 BEFORE you O, which was hard to tell a few days back without more temps but now its a clearer pattern. As long as ur temp rises higher than 97.7 tomorrow a.m, that'll more than likely mean O has finally passed. I'm keeping these fingers crossed for u! Hopefully u'll still only be 1 day behind me in our TWW


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Just saw ur chart and I actually kinda hope u O today for you JUST because bding last night would make for perfect timing if O is today. Todays temp could also be a "fallback" rise but again, its hard to say because this is ur first cycle charting. At least u BDed last night so if u haven't oed before today, ur covered for today and tomorrow if DH isn't up for BDing anymore. Good luck hun!!
> 
> Ps, either your having a longer cycle or ur LP may be more in the 11/12 day range rather than 13/14 days. That's still a healthy LP tho so dont be worried unless it gets shorter than that. I really do not see you oing ANY later than today or tomorrow. I'll keep stalking!

I really hope I do. It just gets me down that I haven't yet. Then what the heck were those O pains for!!!!? Lol thank you Mary :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Just saw ur chart and I actually kinda hope u O today for you JUST because bding last night would make for perfect timing if O is today. Todays temp could also be a "fallback" rise but again, its hard to say because this is ur first cycle charting. At least u BDed last night so if u haven't oed before today, ur covered for today and tomorrow if DH isn't up for BDing anymore. Good luck hun!!
> 
> Ps, either your having a longer cycle or ur LP may be more in the 11/12 day range rather than 13/14 days. That's still a healthy LP tho so dont be worried unless it gets shorter than that. I really do not see you oing ANY later than today or tomorrow. I'll keep stalking!
> 
> I really so hope I do. It just gets me down that I haven't yet. Then what the heck were those O pains for!!!!? Lol thank you Mary :)Click to expand...

O pains aren't the best to confirm O for many. O pains can happen days before O, during O, and/or for days after O. The only true way to know if u have oed is from a rising BBT temp. I do think you'll see that rise much sooner than later and then u can start obsessing over ur TWW temps! Lol....If u think waiting to O is bad, wait for ur first month over analyzing ur temps post O...:haha:. I truly hope this is ur one and only cycle charting! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: 1 dpo Mary...... Welcome to TWW.... FX you get a VERY VERY SURPRISE :bfp:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> O pains aren't the best to confirm O for many. O pains can happen days before O, during O, and/or for days after O. The only true way to know if u have oed is from a rising BBT temp. I do think you'll see that rise much sooner than later and then u can start obsessing over ur TWW temps! Lol....If u think waiting to O is bad, wait for ur first month over analyzing ur temps post O...:haha:. I truly hope this is ur one and only cycle charting! FX!

Oh I know that wait is excruciating as well lol. Well I guess I'll wait another day to see where my temp goes *sigh*. Thank you FX during your TWW :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck mommysylvia! I hope you can pinpoint O day soon!

Welcome to the TWW, Mary!!

Over here, my temp went slightly down this morning, but remained high, so I'm happy. Before I go to bed at night, sometimes I try to guess what the mornings temp will be haha. I think I guessed 97.4 last night, so happy it is higher than that!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you... Your chart gives me hope too since you ovulated after cd19....so we'll see :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you... Your chart gives me hope too since you ovulated after cd19....so we'll see :)

Its so very common to O after CD19. Many of the ladies who already have their BFPs were late O'ers. If u look at the FF chart gallery, u can find BFP charts where the woman Oed CD40+ and all was good. Its def a myth that the egg "goes bad" after so long, or whatever it is they say. As long as ur hormones are good, anytime u O can be a good time :). Its just ur LP length that can make a difference but thats usually easily fixable if there were a problem. After O, ull learn about how long ur LP is *IF* no bfp this cycle. But yea, around CD19 (not always exactly but around that time) is actually the most common time I see women O on this site and there have been tons of BFPs from it. Def don't let a later O date make u feel down or out because that is not true! As long as u BD and are healthy, there's always a 20% chance of catching that egg, no matter when u O. Good luck hun and I hope this helps!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle ur chart looks great! FX FX FX!! Have u tested yet?! (LOL) Yes, I'm a true POAS addict :haha:. You should try testing tomorrow, 10dpo, if u haven't started already :). I'm always so curious to see how early or late all of our BFP's show lol. When do you plan to test?  FX!

Ps, I do the same thing and "guess" my temp for the next day every night...lol. Us crazy charters!


----------



## cutieq

Welcome to the TWW Mary! 

I've definitely gotten BFPs with O at cd20 or 21. Good luck!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, we went in for my 22 week appointment and got another scan. DH was so sneaky he managed to taked a video:dance:

Here's the screengrab.... :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Untitled-1_zpsf7d65e1a.jpg


----------



## TTC74

LOL. I totally temp at night and try to "guess" my morning temp. Last night I figured it might be a little low today but BOY was I off on the "little low" guess! I'm happy with it, though. Can't complain about a huge dip that resembles an implantation dip at 7 DPO! 

For the record, I'm already testing. I'm a big ole' POAS addict, too. :haha: Hopefully, I'll see that BFP by the end of the weekend with that huge dip today. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

My first ever :bfp: was when i o'ed so late CD20....


----------



## mdscpa

I cant wait to see your tests TTC74...

FX for a nice 2 lines...


----------



## melewen

Fx ttc! I wonder when then the temp starts dropping if it's an ID. It looks like it could be but like Mary said it could be a typical mid-cycle dip as well. When will you test?

Sylvia thanks! :) I've been changing the design to match the photos I take but I'm not totally happy with it. I'm a designer so you know what they say, the shoemakers children have no shoes haha!

Sarahlouuu where ARE youuuuu? I need info.... :)


----------



## TTC74

melewen said:


> Fx ttc! I wonder when then the temp starts dropping if it's an ID. It looks like it could be but like Mary said it could be a typical mid-cycle dip as well. When will you test?

I test way more than I'd care to admit (and way too early). LOL. So, to be frank, I'll be testing (at least with a wondfo) every morning. I'm hoping for a BFP this weekend sometime. I've been hoping for 10 months now, though, to be fair. :winkwink:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So, I was reading about the IVF process from start to finish at the clinic ill be going to and I guess they will most likely medicate me with something to actually stop my period from coming that cycle as part of their procedure to help the ovary produce more mature eggs at once so apparently I don't start at the beginning of a cycle, I start in the middle so if I'm in the middle of next cycle or cycle #25, if thats when they agree to start, I can still start it without waiting for AF, like I thought. I'm a little less worried about time now because I dont have to worry about delayed O delaying IVF by TOO long. So its a 4-6 wk process, depending on how much I need to be medicated, which I honestly don't think ill need a high dose of anything so hopefully 4 wks will be it and I'm praying she'll start me on at least the 4-6wks of meds by the middle of next cycle. FX! I cant believe how much better I feel knowing they usually start the meds in the middle of the cycle right before the actual IVF cycle. The half a month difference is huge to me! That's extra time we have to start :). Dh and I keep randomly starring at each other everyday and one of us will say with a giant smile, "It's really going to happen! OUR baby will be in my/your belly within a few months!" :) We're both beyond happy! Dh is a bit angry that we could be holding our LO, had we of known this whole time, and I honestly am a lil too but DH also said that if we found out and did IVF sooner, we wouldn't have ended up with the same baby that we will have and that right there is worth ALL of the waiting in the world. I thought that was the cutest thing. I cannot wait to announce my *sticky* BFP with his first born *biological* Child. I've been so happy lately just thinking about it . Anyway, had to get some of those happy/excited feelings out of my system! Lol. And I thought that was interesting that they usually stop AF during the IVF. I did not know that before. Some women need bcp but I'm wondering if thats for cysts, which I am clear of. (knock on wood!). I really don't want to take BCP so I'm a little worried since I'm def hoping I dont need to. We shall see soon! FX for a very smooth first, and only, IVF cycle! FX!!! :)


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX for a very smooth first, and only, IVF cycle! FX!!! :)

Fx crossed for you!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michelle ur chart looks great! FX FX FX!! Have u tested yet?! (LOL) Yes, I'm a true POAS addict :haha:. You should try testing tomorrow, 10dpo, if u haven't started already :). I'm always so curious to see how early or late all of our BFP's show lol. When do you plan to test?  FX!
> 
> Ps, I do the same thing and "guess" my temp for the next day every night...lol. Us crazy charters!

Waiting til Saturday!


----------



## melewen

Mary that is wonderful! Do you know when you will start? Have you met with them yet? I can't remember. Can't wait to see your BFP!!! We were all just saying in the "til we all give birth" thread that the only thing missing is Mary!


----------



## brighteyez73

aidensmommy1 said:


> So, I was reading about the IVF process from start to finish at the clinic ill be going to and I guess they will most likely medicate me with something to actually stop my period from coming that cycle as part of their procedure to help the ovary produce more mature eggs at once so apparently I don't start at the beginning of a cycle, I start in the middle so if I'm in the middle of next cycle or cycle #25, if thats when they agree to start, I can still start it without waiting for AF, like I thought. I'm a little less worried about time now because I dont have to worry about delayed O delaying IVF by TOO long. So its a 4-6 wk process, depending on how much I need to be medicated, which I honestly don't think ill need a high dose of anything so hopefully 4 wks will be it and I'm praying she'll start me on at least the 4-6wks of meds by the middle of next cycle. FX! I cant believe how much better I feel knowing they usually start the meds in the middle of the cycle right before the actual IVF cycle. The half a month difference is huge to me! That's extra time we have to start :). Dh and I keep randomly starring at each other everyday and one of us will say with a giant smile, "It's really going to happen! OUR baby will be in my/your belly within a few months!" :) We're both beyond happy! Dh is a bit angry that we could be holding our LO, had we of known this whole time, and I honestly am a lil too but DH also said that if we found out and did IVF sooner, we wouldn't have ended up with the same baby that we will have and that right there is worth ALL of the waiting in the world. I thought that was the cutest thing. I cannot wait to announce my *sticky* BFP with his first born *biological* Child. I've been so happy lately just thinking about it . Anyway, had to get some of those happy/excited feelings out of my system! Lol. And I thought that was interesting that they usually stop AF during the IVF. I did not know that before. Some women need bcp but I'm wondering if thats for cysts, which I am clear of. (knock on wood!). I really don't want to take BCP so I'm a little worried since I'm def hoping I dont need to. We shall see soon! FX for a very smooth first, and only, IVF cycle! FX!!! :)

FX for you:happydance:. This will be my second IVF cycle and I am excited about it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg ladies!!! I have my consultation in FIVE days!!!!!! Wooohooo!!! I am sooo relieved about this! I really was afraid the consult wouldn't happen until March and that'd be more time wasted but its scheduled for a wk sooner then I even wished for! I have very very good vibes about this and the moment I mentioned that my insurance runs out within 4 1/2 months, she quickly said "Well, I can squeeze you in on Monday if that works." This is actually happening! Yay!! Hopefully ill be announcing my BFP no later than late April! :) FX FX FX!! I am soo shocked at how quickly they scheduled my consultation... I'm at a loss for words!


----------



## TTC74

Oh Mary. That's SO exciting. :happydance:

I just noticed a tiny bit of spotting on my panitiliner after my temp dip this morning. As you all know, I also had some spotting yesterday. Fx!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary that is wonderful! Do you know when you will start? Have you met with them yet? I can't remember. Can't wait to see your BFP!!! We were all just saying in the "til we all give birth" thread that the only thing missing is Mary!

Awww, I love u girls! I cannot wait to be joining u all there! I should get at least 2-5 months with each and every one of you before you all officially give birth. I'm very excited to know for sure that I'll be joining you very shortly! I was told today that with my very healthy uterus and ovary and such, I have great odds but of course I know it depends on the whole fertilization process of IVF of whether or not it sticks. FX we have a very experienced doctor and can get our BFP the first shot. Our age and my uterus are def going to be working in our favor so once again, FX! :) I do believe ill have time for a second round if needed but I truly have an amazing feeling about our first try . Veryy exciting!!!


----------



## cutieq

Yay!!! 5 day wait!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Mary :yipee: Cannot wait to hear how the consult went!

:hi: Brighteyez
Good luck with your 2nd IVG cycle

I hope we see you o soon Mommysylvia!

FX TTC74, still very hopeful for you!


----------



## brighteyez73

I am here, I ll be test 14days after the 3/16 which is transfer date.


----------



## brighteyez73

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay Mary :yipee: Cannot wait to hear how the consult went!
> 
> :hi: Brighteyez
> Good luck with your 2nd IVG cycle
> 
> I hope we see you o soon Mommysylvia!
> 
> FX TTC74, still very hopeful for you!

:hugs: Hey lady, thank you I feel good about this cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

brighteyez73 said:


> I am here, I ll be test 14days after the 3/16 which is transfer date.

GOOD LUCK!!!!! I hope both of our cycles go MAGNIFICENT!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Too bad I didn't have my bloods done already because the day I go in is cd18 and thats when they like to give the meds to stop AF and such so I could have potentially started then but idk if they'd do it that fast lol....a girl can dream! ;). I think it'll officially be started towards the end of next cycle. FX it doesn't take much longer then that!


----------



## SarahLou372

Finally got the blood results. And the HCG level is 107 :cry:

The nurse said that its low and that I need go back in the morning to see if its increasing or decreasing :cry::cry:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Mary that is wonderful! Do you know when you will start? Have you met with them yet? I can't remember. Can't wait to see your BFP!!! We were all just saying in the "til we all give birth" thread that the only thing missing is Mary!
> 
> Awww, I love u girls! I cannot wait to be joining u all there! I should get at least 2-5 months with each and every one of you before you all officially give birth. I'm very excited to know for sure that I'll be joining you very shortly! I was told today that with my very healthy uterus and ovary and such, I have great odds but of course I know it depends on the whole fertilization process of IVF of whether or not it sticks. FX we have a very experienced doctor and can get our BFP the first shot. Our age and my uterus are def going to be working in our favor so once again, FX! :) I do believe ill have time for a second round if needed but I truly have an amazing feeling about our first try . Veryy exciting!!!Click to expand...

Oh. My. God!!!! I am so freaking excited for you!! I hope everything can get done quickly! I have seen multiple times where women don't go on bcps, just go straight into stemming and then retrieval. You should pop into the other thread.....you'd think we all lost our damn minds.



brighteyez73 said:


> I am here, I ll be test 14days after the 3/16 which is transfer date.

Are you going to be testing yourself or just doing the beta? Is this a fresh or frozen transfer?


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Mary that is wonderful! Do you know when you will start? Have you met with them yet? I can't remember. Can't wait to see your BFP!!! We were all just saying in the "til we all give birth" thread that the only thing missing is Mary!
> 
> Awww, I love u girls! I cannot wait to be joining u all there! I should get at least 2-5 months with each and every one of you before you all officially give birth. I'm very excited to know for sure that I'll be joining you very shortly! I was told today that with my very healthy uterus and ovary and such, I have great odds but of course I know it depends on the whole fertilization process of IVF of whether or not it sticks. FX we have a very experienced doctor and can get our BFP the first shot. Our age and my uterus are def going to be working in our favor so once again, FX! :) I do believe ill have time for a second round if needed but I truly have an amazing feeling about our first try . Veryy exciting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. My. God!!!! I am so freaking excited for you!! I hope everything can get done quickly! I have seen multiple times where women don't go on bcps, just go straight into stemming and then retrieval. You should pop into the other thread.....you'd think we all lost our damn minds.
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> I am here, I ll be test 14days after the 3/16 which is transfer date.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to be testing yourself or just doing the beta? Is this a fresh or frozen transfer?Click to expand...

I will be not be testing myself this time, just going to wait for beta. I have to do a fresh cycle again because from the previous cycle I only had 1 embryo left. RE didnt want to waste a cycle on just one egg, so I am starting from scratch.:dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so excited for the IVF cycles ladies
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Sarah, I'm sorry the news isn't what we all wanted to hear... There might very well still be a little bit of hope that you somehow conceived even with protection so I'll wait till we hear from your 2nd test :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

SarahLou372 said:


> Finally got the blood results. And the HCG level is 107 :cry:
> 
> The nurse said that its low and that I need go back in the morning to see if its increasing or decreasing :cry::cry:

I'll be praying that it's increasing!


----------



## mdscpa

FX brighteyez....

Will be praying for you Sarah... This level means pregnancy but i hope it increases...


----------



## melewen

SarahLou sending all my good vibes your way. Do you think you'll hear tomorrow?


----------



## SarahLou372

I don't know when I will hear but hopefully this time they be quicker


----------



## mommysylvia

I want to thank all of you for giving me some piece of mind.. It really gets me through the day instead of worrying I'll be out. But we have been BDing every other day or two so there is no problem there! Lol 


Also lots of FX and prayers for all of you ladies who are about to start your transfers soon, hoping for that BFP as well, also Sarah I hope your betas are increasing!!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Wow! I miss one day on here, and there's PAGES of reading to catch up on! Lol I love it =) 

So SO excited for you, Mary and Brighteyez! It must be so exciting to finally be getting somewhere!! Fx that these next weeks fly by for you!

Sarah, I'm so sorry things have been so confusing, not to mention slow... Praying you have answers quickly! 

AFM - AF just left, so I need to run and get a thermometer so I can start temping! My OPK's will be here tomorrow. I'm really excited to start again! =)


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Sylvia thanks! :) I've been changing the design to match the photos I take but I'm not totally happy with it. I'm a designer so you know what they say, the shoemakers children have no shoes haha!

You're welcome...I love it, its cute :)
I on the other hand make wipe cases and burp cloths, but I want to start making baby headbands once my husband is finished with this job in May.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-02-12-12-30-32.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Mary that is wonderful! Do you know when you will start? Have you met with them yet? I can't remember. Can't wait to see your BFP!!! We were all just saying in the "til we all give birth" thread that the only thing missing is Mary!
> 
> Awww, I love u girls! I cannot wait to be joining u all there! I should get at least 2-5 months with each and every one of you before you all officially give birth. I'm very excited to know for sure that I'll be joining you very shortly! I was told today that with my very healthy uterus and ovary and such, I have great odds but of course I know it depends on the whole fertilization process of IVF of whether or not it sticks. FX we have a very experienced doctor and can get our BFP the first shot. Our age and my uterus are def going to be working in our favor so once again, FX! :) I do believe ill have time for a second round if needed but I truly have an amazing feeling about our first try . Veryy exciting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. My. God!!!! I am so freaking excited for you!! I hope everything can get done quickly! I have seen multiple times where women don't go on bcps, just go straight into stemming and then retrieval. You should pop into the other thread.....you'd think we all lost our damn minds.
> 
> 
> Lol! Thanks Jess :) And I will have to pop in to the other thread, for sure. I cannot wait to be losing my mind with you all!!! :haha:. SOON!!! Its crazy many of us have stuck together since 2013!! I'm so glad to still have u all here supporting me & waiting for the amazing day when my BFP comes too :) FX FX FX!Click to expand...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Wow! I miss one day on here, and there's PAGES of reading to catch up on! Lol I love it =)
> 
> So SO excited for you, Mary and Brighteyez! It must be so exciting to finally be getting somewhere!! Fx that these next weeks fly by for you!
> 
> Sarah, I'm so sorry things have been so confusing, not to mention slow... Praying you have answers quickly!
> 
> AFM - AF just left, so I need to run and get a thermometer so I can start temping! My OPK's will be here tomorrow. I'm really excited to start again! =)

I'm very excited that you'll be starting temping! I think it'll work wonders for you while TTC :). Good luck and dust to u!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou, you are truly in my prayers. I hope a miracle has happened for you and those are numbers increasing and not decreasing. I will continue praying for you! Your definitely in my heart. I'm crossing everything for u hun. Lots of hugs your way :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

I still have some symptoms though. My boobs are bigger and veiny and the veins in my arms are more visable. Plus I still have a lot of cm passing clear and white colour. And blood when I brush my teeth. Also I look bloated and tummy feels firm too. This is not fair now, what if the baby is in my tubes? :(


----------



## mommysylvia

Praying for good results Sarah! Fx!



I have to be ovulating sometime soon because I started having sharp shooting vag pains and pelvic pressure just a while ago.....getting excited!


----------



## Michellebelle

Praying for you Sarah, and hoping for some great news!


----------



## Michellebelle

Sooo in the light of trying to guess morning temps.. I just temped tonight at 10:52 and my temp was 97.18. So I'm guessing my morning temp will be 97.2 or 97.3. A big drop for me. We will see what happens!


----------



## TTC74

Neg HPT today, but I'm only 8 DPO and my chart is looking SWEET!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the :bfn: TTC74.... But i'm elated seeing your temp jump up... Don't want to keep your hopes high, but the spotting, the dip followed by a rise all pointing to implantation.... FX it is... Can't wait for your announcement hun...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooooh your chart IS looking great, TTC74!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> Neg HPT today, but I'm only 8 DPO and my chart is looking SWEET!

I think you'll be one to watch the next few days :dance:
Your chart is looking great to me and you had spotting as well! I really hope you get your BFP in just a few more days


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your temp didn't dive Michelle :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> Ooooh your chart IS looking great, TTC74!

Even your chart is looking great.... Are you planning to test early?

FX for a :bfp:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, definitely 2dpo... :wohoo: Can't wait to see that CH tomorrow....


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Your temp didn't dive Michelle :dance:

I know! What a nice surprise! :happydance:



mdscpa said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh your chart IS looking great, TTC74!
> 
> Even your chart is looking great.... Are you planning to test early?
> 
> FX for a :bfp:Click to expand...

Thanks! I thought about testing this morning, but no.. I'm still going to wait until tomorrow morning. I have a stressful day at work today, and don't think I could bear to see a BFN before work. This gives me something to look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## mommysylvia

FF said I'm 3dpo. I finally know when I ovulated, I'm so excited its not even funny lol :D
So is this 100% accurate if I took my temps everyday at same time?


----------



## mommysylvia

I just checked everybody's charts, I'm very hopeful for you! FX you get a BFP in a few days or sooner!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> FF said I'm 3dpo. I finally know when I ovulated, I'm so excited its not even funny lol :D
> So is this 100% accurate if I took my temps everyday at same time?

Its probably not 100% accurate since its ur first cycle charting. I think it picked the day it picked due to ur cervical position that day, along with other signs. It could be right though. Also, ur first cycle charting, FF MAY change those ch's on u after another couple of temps but I guess we'll have to wait and see. I think ur at least 1/2 dpo anyway. I have a slight feeling that FF may put ur CH's for yesterday after 2 more temps, depending on the temp pattern. AF or a BFP timing will help u know a little better. Thats why everything says to chart 2-3 cycles because u need to compare charts alot of times before u truly know. Anyway, Welcome to the TWW! :) I'm guessing ur 1dpo. Todays the first true rise over 97.6 . And if ur just 1dpo, thats perfect BD timing. GL and my fingers are crossed tight!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> FF said I'm 3dpo. I finally know when I ovulated, I'm so excited its not even funny lol :D
> So is this 100% accurate if I took my temps everyday at same time?
> 
> Its probably not 100% accurate since its ur first cycle charting. I think it picked the day it picked due to ur cervical position that day, along with other signs. It could be right though. Also, ur first cycle charting, FF MAY change those ch's on u after another couple of temps but I guess we'll have to wait and see. I think ur at least 1/2 dpo anyway. Welcome to the TWW! :)Click to expand...

Oh okay well its still great to know I ovulated already. You were right :) Thank you Mary yeah that seems about bright from the pains yesterday (I know its not accurate from the pains buts its a good guess lol)

Thank y'all for your encouragement along the way to get me to start charting :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

DH and I think we see the shadow of a second line on my BFN. Take a look at this inverted photo and see if you see anything. Fx it gets darker tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> FF said I'm 3dpo. I finally know when I ovulated, I'm so excited its not even funny lol :D
> So is this 100% accurate if I took my temps everyday at same time?
> 
> Its probably not 100% accurate since its ur first cycle charting. I think it picked the day it picked due to ur cervical position that day, along with other signs. It could be right though. Also, ur first cycle charting, FF MAY change those ch's on u after another couple of temps but I guess we'll have to wait and see. I think ur at least 1/2 dpo anyway. Welcome to the TWW! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay well its still great to know I ovulated already. You were right :)
> 
> Thank y'all for your encouragement along the way to get me to start charting :happydance:Click to expand...

You are very welcome :). After two more temps in todays range, ull truly be 3dpo, for sure. You could be 3dpo with a slow rise but I truly think u'll get ur real ch's in two more days. I just wanted u to be aware of this because the first time mine changed I was like "DANG! 3 EXTRA DAYS TO WAIT?!" lol so I figured this way u can count urself as possibly only being 1dpo, just incase, so you won't be disappointed when/if ur CH's change. I really think yest O day would be best anyway, given BDing time so if it got changed, that'd be a good thing :). Your timing is good either way though. I'm just obsessed with BDing the day before O, lol. Anyway, glad we could all help . Looks like you and I will be testing around the same time! Test buddies! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So, do any of you have anything planned for Valentines day? 

DH and I had a dinner and movie date planned but for the 6th time in the last 2wks, we are expecting yet another blizzard from tomorrow through Sunday :-\. Looks like we'll be renting a movie and ordering food instead, which is ok by me :). We decided we'd go to the movies whenever the storm stops. We want to see that movie with Jennifer Lopez called "The Boy Next Door"...it looks really good. 

Anywhoo, I'm about to go see my kitty at the vets. He got "crystals" which is a urinary tract infection mostly only seen in male cats. He couldn't pee for almost 24hrs and I started noticing pain, fast, so we brought him in yesterday and they had to insert a catheter and anesthesia and they're keeping him until 5pm. He was already scheduled to be neutered today so thats why we need to go this a.m and check in on him & fill out some more forms. I'm so happy they emptied out his bladder tho and they cleared out his blockage. I truly thought my kitty was going to die. We have been through alot with this cat in the last few years. The past 6 months, he's had alot of his own kitty struggles. I cant wait to get him back home tonight and give him all the love in the world. He's such a mama's boy when he's ill. I swear my cat thinks he's human and honestly, its probably from the way I treat him lol :haha:. Please say a prayer for my kitty Maximus. Thank u!!


----------



## laurac1988

No valentines day plans here. We don't do Valentine's day. 

I have flat temps. This is unusual for me. FF and my ovusense reader are showing the same, so it's not even like my thermometer could be broken. hmmmm


----------



## SarahLou372

Had second set of bloods drawn this morning it was horrible.

I had to pass a shop full of baby stuff on my way in as had to go to maternity block. Why put Gynae in there for :cry:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> You are very welcome :). After two more temps in todays range, ull truly be 3dpo, for sure. You could be 3dpo with a slow rise but I truly think u'll get ur real ch's in two more days. I just wanted u to be aware of this because the first time mine changed I was like "DANG! 3 EXTRA DAYS TO WAIT?!" lol so I figured this way u can count urself as possibly only being 1dpo, just incase, so you won't be disappointed when/if ur CH's change. I really think yest O day would be best anyway, given BDing time so if it got changed, that'd be a good thing :). Your timing is good either way though. I'm just obsessed with BDing the day before O, lol. Anyway, glad we could all help . Looks like you and I will be testing around the same time! Test buddies! :)

Well that's fine either way :) Yay test buddies!! Which do are you testing. I can never wait so probably 9dpo I'll start


----------



## Michellebelle

SarahLou372 said:


> Had second set of bloods drawn this morning it was horrible.
> 
> I had to pass a shop full of baby stuff on my way in as had to go to maternity block. Why put Gynae in there for :cry:

Aww.. Sorry it was a rough experience, that sucks, I'm keeping my fx for good results. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Ttc I am the worst at spotting lines so I don't see anything BUT I feel like it's definitely coming!! your chart looks awesome!

Sylvia um I always thought I wanted a boy but as soon as I did the baking soda test I'm like omg... I want a GIRL!! I will need you to make me some little turban headbands if we are seeing :pink:! I love that you are learning so much about your cycle! You'll find that if you change your Settings charting method to like.. FAM you will probably have different crosshairs. If I switch mine it changes my ovulation day from 18 to 16, because I had peak monitor readings then. Looking strictly at temps Id say you O'd yesterday but you had symptoms to encourage FF to call it as three days ago. Either way it's usually very close. Different women prefer different settings

Fx for you Sarah.. Can't wait to hear. Praying for good news..

Mary dh and I waited too long to make reservations so we are celebrating tonight! We are going to Texas de Brazil (one of my faaaaavorites.. And an odd choice for an ex-vegan :rofl:) so I can meet my bradley method protein count for the week.. Hahaha. And then 50 shades of grey! We actually love Jamie dornan as an actor but I don't know if I can handle him without that beard.. Why would they do that to the worlds most perfect beard?! Heresy!!! Dh and I said we wouldn't buy gifts for v day but yesterday I got him some silly stuff at hallmark, the man like loves candles and I got him a fancy shmancy one that has a like.. Rain/musky smell that he likes but that I hate (slash makes me wanna vomit these days) so I feel like that was an excellent example of compromise.... Hahah, and a cute little fox stuffed animal and a mug that says I <3 dad! Can't wait to give that to him

Michelle when did you say you are testing? Your chart looks really good! My temps didn't go triphasic by any means after I had my dip. In fact, two days after my dip i had another massive dip!! At first I thought it was AF which is why I tested and when I got my :bfp: instead I thought omg... :oneofeach:


----------



## cutieq

Sarah, I really don't think they put a whole lot of thought into that stuff. :hugs: praying for good results. 

Good luck to everyone in the wait or waiting to wait! I'm on my phone and it's so hard to remember everything!

I went in this morning for genetic testing so I expect to be on edge the next 7-10 days. Nothing I can do but wait and pray this through. 

Tomorrow marks the anniversary of our first BFP so we will celebrate where we are now and valentines day over dinner. We normally just exchange cards and I get my choice of sappy chick flick lol.


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Sylvia um I always thought I wanted a boy but as soon as I did the baking soda test I'm like omg... I want a GIRL!! I will need you to make me some little turban headbands if we are seeing :pink:! I love that you are learning so much about your cycle! You'll find that if you change your Settings charting method to like.. FAM you will probably have different crosshairs. If I switch mine it changes my ovulation day from 18 to 16, because I had peak monitor readings then. Looking strictly at temps Id say you O'd yesterday but you had symptoms to encourage FF to call it as three days ago. Either way it's usually very close. Different women prefer different settings

So do I! Definitely about the turbans they are too cute, once my husband is finished working over here I want to order all the materials and get my etsy business started! Okay let me try and find the settings I haven't seen anything about FAM yet just advanced....

Edit: Okay I put FAM and it doesn't show any cross hairs but its said whichever setting you choose once its correct all will say the same thing. So I just left it back on advanced for now. I'll know once I get my 3 high temps


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> You are very welcome :). After two more temps in todays range, ull truly be 3dpo, for sure. You could be 3dpo with a slow rise but I truly think u'll get ur real ch's in two more days. I just wanted u to be aware of this because the first time mine changed I was like "DANG! 3 EXTRA DAYS TO WAIT?!" lol so I figured this way u can count urself as possibly only being 1dpo, just incase, so you won't be disappointed when/if ur CH's change. I really think yest O day would be best anyway, given BDing time so if it got changed, that'd be a good thing :). Your timing is good either way though. I'm just obsessed with BDing the day before O, lol. Anyway, glad we could all help . Looks like you and I will be testing around the same time! Test buddies! :)
> 
> Well that's fine either way :) Yay test buddies!! Which do are you testing. I can never wait so probably 9dpo I'll startClick to expand...

8-9dpo over here as well, lol. My wondfos actually got here yesterday (perfect timing!) so I'll def be POAS very soon :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> DH and I think we see the shadow of a second line on my BFN. Take a look at this inverted photo and see if you see anything. Fx it gets darker tomorrow!

FX for u! Your chart looks great! I am crossing my fingers that it gets darker tomorrow! Lots of dust! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Here is the cropped shot of the FMU HPT. Anyone see a faint second line?
 



Attached Files:







cropped.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## cutieq

I see it without a zoom!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp actually rose quite beautifully for the first 2 days past O this cycle. Usually it dips or just goes up extremely slow for the first 2-5 days. Hopefully the high temps mean ill have great progesterone levels for my 7dpo tests :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Here is the cropped shot of the FMU HPT. Anyone see a faint second line?

ooooo I actually see something very faint! I cant tell if its a true line or an indent tho. Frer are notorious for really mean indents but if u can clearly see pink in real life, odds are its real. Ive only had 1 PINK evap on frer. I'm getting excited! I have a great feeling ull be seeing a darker line tomorrow... Your chart is truly beautiful and now a faint line of some sort! Can't wait for tomorrow a.m! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I see something too TTC! Cannot wait for tomorrow :dance: FX it gets darker for you.

Michelle I hope your test tomorrow morning is BFP too!

Sarah, I'm sorry you have to go through all this pain again hun, still holding out hope on my side that you somehow get good news when your results are in :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

I see a faint line but I can't see if it has colour.
My flat temps are amazing me. I've never had two post O temps in a row that were exactly the same! 
The pre O temps are not all accurate on my chart, but the post O ones are. 
Excited!


----------



## brighteyez73

I see it too TTC! Congratulations


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx Laura, I had a few temps that "flatlined" like that in my BFP cycle. I thought it was strange as everyone else had visible changes and many of my ones was the same. Turned out great for me and I hope it will for you too!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed. It's definitely abnormal for me, but I know is normal for some. Have to keep plodding on and see what the next few days hold


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Anything our of the ordinary during tww seems to be good in most cases. Yip, FX for you :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> I see a faint line but I can't see if it has colour.
> My flat temps are amazing me. I've never had two post O temps in a row that were exactly the same!
> The pre O temps are not all accurate on my chart, but the post O ones are.
> Excited!

Flat temps can def be a good sign if its out if the norm for you, which it is. Now ill be stalking :). Good luck! I hope you get ur BFP this cycle, I truly do! FX FX FX! Lots of dust!


----------



## SarahLou372

So Wednesdays Bloods was 107 and today is 103! :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Sarah xxxx


----------



## melewen

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry :(


----------



## cutieq

:hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

So sorry Sarah 



Mary- I wish I could order me tons of wondfos again so I won't be blowing a lot of money on the FRERs because I'm too much of a POAS addict to not test everyday lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Oh no :cry:. I am so sorry Sarah:hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Well they said if it has dropped its from my miscarriage or if its around the same sort of figures it my be an ectopic pregnancy :cry::cry:


----------



## melewen

Are you going to get a scan soon? I wouldn't think an ectopic would cause dropping levels but I don't get why a m/c would cause darker lines.. Hmm


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish I knew what to say to make it all better, right and fair but I don't think any of us do.

Just know that we are here for you to support you and be a shoulder to cry on! :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

It just doesn't make any sense. I just wanted to be a mum and I tried and im in such a mess now :cry:

Thank you ladies :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It's okay to be a mess hun. You went through this in Jan and now this happened so old wounds that might not have healed yet being ripped open is going to put you back again. Be as upset as you want hun and grieve, you need to do that to try and heal.

You can get pregnant and when you are ready you'll do it again. Even though it seems commom due to ladies posting on threads it actually is not as commom to have recurrent miscarriages. So when you get pregnant again you'll have your rainbow. You too will be a mommy hun :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Sorry about your results Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Question - I've been unable to duplicate the second (potential positive) line on a HPT since my FMU FRER. Is it possible that it's just bc my hcg was so concentrated then or was I likely just making mountains out of molehills with this mornings shadow of a line?


----------



## cutieq

Honestly both are possible. Being only 8dpo, I would lean towards it being super faint right now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Question - I've been unable to duplicate the second (potential positive) line on a HPT since my FMU FRER. Is it possible that it's just bc my hcg was so concentrated then or was I likely just making mountains out of molehills with this mornings shadow of a line?

As Dani said, to be honest, it can go both ways. 2 cycles back I had a PINK second line that even dh saw instantly but all the others were bfn so it turned out it was a very cruel evap. Its also very possible that its a true BFP and ur urine didn't have high enough levels later in the day. At 9dpo, its 100% possible that u just needed FMU. I'm very excited to see ur test tomorrow a.m! FX!!


----------



## Jrepp

TTC74 said:


> DH and I think we see the shadow of a second line on my BFN. Take a look at this inverted photo and see if you see anything. Fx it gets darker tomorrow!

Inverts are tricky because sometimes it picks up the test line without it being anything more than a test line. I would retest in the morning and see if there is a line.



aidensmommy1 said:


> So, do any of you have anything planned for Valentines day?
> 
> DH and I had a dinner and movie date planned but for the 6th time in the last 2wks, we are expecting yet another blizzard from tomorrow through Sunday :-\. Looks like we'll be renting a movie and ordering food instead, which is ok by me :). We decided we'd go to the movies whenever the storm stops. We want to see that movie with Jennifer Lopez called "The Boy Next Door"...it looks really good.
> 
> Anywhoo, I'm about to go see my kitty at the vets. He got "crystals" which is a urinary tract infection mostly only seen in male cats. He couldn't pee for almost 24hrs and I started noticing pain, fast, so we brought him in yesterday and they had to insert a catheter and anesthesia and they're keeping him until 5pm. He was already scheduled to be neutered today so thats why we need to go this a.m and check in on him & fill out some more forms. I'm so happy they emptied out his bladder tho and they cleared out his blockage. I truly thought my kitty was going to die. We have been through alot with this cat in the last few years. The past 6 months, he's had alot of his own kitty struggles. I cant wait to get him back home tonight and give him all the love in the world. He's such a mama's boy when he's ill. I swear my cat thinks he's human and honestly, its probably from the way I treat him lol :haha:. Please say a prayer for my kitty Maximus. Thank u!!

Sorry about your cat mary. I hope he's ok! Ronny and I celebrated Valentine's Day last night. We went to a mongolian restaurant. It was great.



SarahLou372 said:


> Had second set of bloods drawn this morning it was horrible.
> 
> I had to pass a shop full of baby stuff on my way in as had to go to maternity block. Why put Gynae in there for :cry:

I'm sorry. It sucks when that happens! 



melewen said:


> Ttc I am the worst at spotting lines so I don't see anything BUT I feel like it's definitely coming!! your chart looks awesome!
> 
> Sylvia um I always thought I wanted a boy but as soon as I did the baking soda test I'm like omg... I want a GIRL!! I will need you to make me some little turban headbands if we are seeing :pink:! I love that you are learning so much about your cycle! You'll find that if you change your Settings charting method to like.. FAM you will probably have different crosshairs. If I switch mine it changes my ovulation day from 18 to 16, because I had peak monitor readings then. Looking strictly at temps Id say you O'd yesterday but you had symptoms to encourage FF to call it as three days ago. Either way it's usually very close. Different women prefer different settings
> 
> Fx for you Sarah.. Can't wait to hear. Praying for good news..
> 
> Mary dh and I waited too long to make reservations so we are celebrating tonight! We are going to Texas de Brazil (one of my faaaaavorites.. And an odd choice for an ex-vegan :rofl:) so I can meet my bradley method protein count for the week.. Hahaha. And then 50 shades of grey! We actually love Jamie dornan as an actor but I don't know if I can handle him without that beard.. Why would they do that to the worlds most perfect beard?! Heresy!!! Dh and I said we wouldn't buy gifts for v day but yesterday I got him some silly stuff at hallmark, the man like loves candles and I got him a fancy shmancy one that has a like.. Rain/musky smell that he likes but that I hate (slash makes me wanna vomit these days) so I feel like that was an excellent example of compromise.... Hahah, and a cute little fox stuffed animal and a mug that says I <3 dad! Can't wait to give that to him
> 
> Michelle when did you say you are testing? Your chart looks really good! My temps didn't go triphasic by any means after I had my dip. In fact, two days after my dip i had another massive dip!! At first I thought it was AF which is why I tested and when I got my :bfp: instead I thought omg... :oneofeach:

That sounds fun! I'm hesitant about 50 shades because I think they have the wrong actors for the movie. Have I asked where you're from yet?



TTC74 said:


> Here is the cropped shot of the FMU HPT. Anyone see a faint second line?

I do see a line but it's just too hard to say. Hopefully it turns into your bfp



SarahLou372 said:


> It just doesn't make any sense. I just wanted to be a mum and I tried and im in such a mess now :cry:
> 
> Thank you ladies :flower:

I am so sorry. I know first hand exactly how you feel. I've been there 3 times. It's such an emotionally difficult place to be. Just know that you aren't alone. Take time to grieve and heal. You will be a mommy. Don't lose faith now



TTC74 said:


> Question - I've been unable to duplicate the second (potential positive) line on a HPT since my FMU FRER. Is it possible that it's just bc my hcg was so concentrated then or was I likely just making mountains out of molehills with this mornings shadow of a line?

Have you been holding it for a long time? Try at least a 4 hour hold on nothing to drink.


----------



## Jrepp

I would love to connect with you ladies on a more personal level (aside from all the ttc stuff). If you have facebook and would like to be friends, you can send me a friend request here https://www.facebook.com/JessicaBahl


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so incredibly sorry Sarah. I completely understand you being a mess and you have every right to be. I know you'll get your sticky bean, I know it. There's not a doubt in my mind that you WILL be a Mommy someday very soon! Lots of hugs your way :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I would love to connect with you ladies on a more personal level (aside from all the ttc stuff). If you have facebook and would like to be friends, you can send me a friend request here https://www.facebook.com/JessicaBahl

I wish I used FB! Idk why, I just don't like to use it anymore :(. Everytime you mention it, u make me want to start using it again tho, lol. If I do, ill be certain to friend request you! :)


----------



## TTC74

Jrepp said:


> I would love to connect with you ladies on a more personal level (aside from all the ttc stuff). If you have facebook and would like to be friends, you can send me a friend request here https://www.facebook.com/JessicaBahl

I just sent you a request. I'm Angela.


----------



## Michellebelle

Temped before bed and got the same thing as last night.. 97.18. So my guess for tomorrow is 97.5. No matter what my morning temp is, I'll be testing!


----------



## mommysylvia

3 times today I smelled blood (strong odor), I'm not spotting and AF is two weeks away. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Jrepp

Reason 128 why teenagers shouldn't have kids: "so I fought with my husband then went to my exes and baked him a cake and then went home and fought with my husband again then left him and my son to go back over to my ex for the night is this ok or is my husband just tripping for no reason" a) you aren't married. I couldn't begin to tell you how aggravated I get when teenagers refer to their boyfriend/girlfriend as husband or wife. B) you're 17 years old, you shouldn't even be having a child, let alone with a 23 year old "man" c) on what planet is it ok to leave your 2 month old? I get fighting with someone but take your child with you, you irresponsible twit. D) under no circumstance is it ok to leave your family and go to your ex"s house. You're just looking to create drama! 

People these days!


----------



## mdscpa

And those are the example of irresponsible people....


----------



## laurac1988

eurgh. People are shitty. Kids having kids make me sad.

Another little drop today. Mehhhh


----------



## TTC74

BFN with FMU this morning. :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for the BFN, your chart still looks great though! 
Did you let the test dry? My line showed after the test dried at its best!


----------



## mommysylvia

Here's my story... I was a teenage mother, 16...he was 17. Once our son was born we born we turned 17 and 18. Both of my children were planned pregnancies, yes I was young and wasn't thinking right but I don't regret my children at all. We have always been financially stable, responsible, and I'm with my kids everyday never even left them with a babysitter in my whole life....barely my mom or mother in law once in a while to have date night. I call my husband "husband" because we've been living together for 5 years and its common law marriage. Plus boyfriend just sounds weird lol. Now I understand where you are coming from with the girl you mentioned above ... DOWN RIGHT STUPID of her to say and do what she did. She should not be having kids if that is her mind set. You are suppose to do everything for your children and not be so selfish as to do what she did. I can't even explain how dumb she was. Now we are TTC our 3rd child and we will love and care for them in the best way even possible.


On another note, my chart rise is awesome! Lol :)

Sorry for your BFN.... Are you going to test again tomorrow with FMU?


----------



## TTC74

Yes. I will definitely test again tomorrow. I'm a POAS addict.


----------



## mdscpa

Nice rise TTC and Sylvia.... :wohoo: :dance:

TTC, it could still be early... Usually, HCG will register 3-5 days after suspected implantation.. If your dip is ID your earliest should be tomorrow.. FX for another rise and the start of a nice line......

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Sarah...... I just read your update after going back few pages.... :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> Yes. I will definitely test again tomorrow. I'm a POAS addict.

You're still early so its fine to get a BFN right now, can't wait for your test tomorrow! Fx.... Your rise does looks good



mdscpa said:


> Nice rise TTC and Sylvia.... :wohoo: :dance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Temp drop this morning, but I tested anyway, and BFN. Because of the temp drop, I was prepared for it. So most likely, onto next month and a visit to the fertility doctor to hopefully help this BFP happen!


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Hun :-(

2ww is so long! My uterus hurts like hell today.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for the BFN ladies :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry michelle... It's not over til AF shows... A good example is Cheryl (melewen) she got a temp drop, :bfp: followed by a temp rise... Hoping the same for you.... :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> So sorry michelle... It's not over til AF shows... A good example is Cheryl (melewen) she got a temp drop, :bfp: followed by a temp rise... Hoping the same for you.... :hugs:

Thanks for helping me keep a little hope :)


----------



## melewen

Yep! My chart was super weird. I got a huge dip on the day I got my BFP and I was so nervous that meant it was a chemical but no! Almost 9 weeks now and we have ultrasound pics plastering the fridge :D I never had a "good looking" chart but that cycle I just kind of knew. 

Ttc I didnt get mine til 10dpo, 2 days after implantation BUT my hcg is I think very high anyway. Mine was high enough to suspect twins so many ladies will get Bfp's a couple days later. Can't wait for an update tomorrow!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. I will definitely test again tomorrow. I'm a POAS addict.
> 
> You're still early so its fine to get a BFN right now, can't wait for your test tomorrow! Fx.... Your rise does looks good
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Nice rise TTC and Sylvia.... :wohoo: :dance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :)Click to expand...

Ur def at least 2dpo today! Yay!!! Nice rise hun! FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Yes. I will definitely test again tomorrow. I'm a POAS addict.

I cannot wait! Ur chart is very beautiful! FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Here's my story... I was a teenage mother, 16...he was 17. Once our son was born we born we turned 17 and 18. Both of my children were planned pregnancies, yes I was young and wasn't thinking right but I don't regret my children at all. We have always been financially stable, responsible, and I'm with my kids everyday never even left them with a babysitter in my whole life....barely my mom or mother in law once in a while to have date night. I call my husband "husband" because we've been living together for 5 years and its common law marriage. Plus boyfriend just sounds weird lol. Now I understand where you are coming from with the girl you mentioned above ... DOWN RIGHT STUPID of her to say and do what she did. She should not be having kids if that is her mind set. You are suppose to do everything for your children and not be so selfish as to do what she did. I can't even explain how dumb she was. Now we are TTC our 3rd child and we will love and care for them in the best way even possible.
> 
> 
> On another note, my chart rise is awesome! Lol :)
> 
> Sorry for your BFN.... Are you going to test again tomorrow with FMU?

I agree with this. I def agree with what Jess posted about that particular girl. She shouldn't have a child while she's still behaving like one. But I too planned Aiden when I was only 17 and I conceived when I was 18 and he's the best thing that has ever happened to me . I couldn't imagine it being any other way. I think it mostly matters how mature, responsible, and ready someone is for a baby, u know? 

Anyway. Jess you made me laugh out loud with that post though. Where did u find that question asked?! :rofl: I was a bit dumb founded when I first read it...I couldn't believe she was really asking if this was ok! lol geeshh! This worlds going mad! I hate that irresponsible people like that can get pregnant SO easily but then they can leave their baby in a heart beat to go see an "ex" due to a fight...and then I see how much crap we all go through, or went through, and we all will give our babies all the love in the world and idk, it just ticks me off! I dont want to get myself going too much now.... lol. 

Well Happy TWW Sylvia & I hope to see many BFPs on here this month! FX!! :) :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes I agree, a lot of teens aren't mature when they conceived.
Btw Mary, we both have the same kind of rise! :)

Thank you I can't for my next days of temps its like opening gifts Christmas morning lol! Fx for everyones bfps!


----------



## TTC74

I had my oldest at 17 and believe that I was a great mother. Having said that, most teens aren't. My niece is pregnant at 18, and I am truly fearful for that child. She's one of these people that posts her every thought on FB and doesn't under that there are many of her thoughts that I'd rather never know about.


----------



## laurac1988

Ewcm at 5dpo?! What the hell?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Yes I agree, a lot of teens aren't mature when they conceived.
> Btw Mary, we both have the same kind of rise! :)
> 
> Thank you I can't for my next days of temps its like opening gifts Christmas morning lol! Fx for everyones bfps!

LOL! That is exactly how I described my TWW temps to dh in the past :haha:. Its truly is like waiting to open a Christmas present, especially the first 6 months or so of temping, lol. I dont think you'll ever be charting for 6 months though, I have good feelings about you :). I think your timing was just off before and now that u know to BD til u see a true rise, I think ull be seeing ur BFP in no time . FX this is the month! :dust:


----------



## melewen

Laura is your chart linked somewhere and I'm just missing it? Mid-tww dips and fertile cm is pretty common due to a secondary estrogen surge but during my BFP TWW I had watery CM at 6 and 7 dpo. And full ferning on my microscope many days in between. Have you ever had it before?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I had my oldest at 17 and believe that I was a great mother. Having said that, most teens aren't. My niece is pregnant at 18, and I am truly fearful for that child. She's one of these people that posts her every thought on FB and doesn't under that there are many of her thoughts that I'd rather never know about.

omg, same here for my little 18yr old cousin! Her brother is going to contact child services before she leaves the hospital. She keeps talking about her baby dying but not fearfully...its not right. She's not right. She's the one pregnancy I have been so very angry about and ill never be happy for HER. I'm fearful for the baby and truly hope he ends up in better hands. Its sad :( And I'm the same way when it comes to not knowing about her pregnancy...I dont go on FB due to ppl like her and I told people not to tell me anything but sometimes my mother will see something really messed up on her FB and will tell me about it. My little cousin has been breaking up with ONE of the 2 potential fathers every other week and she even messed around with a girl WITH AN STD and didn't care when I flipped on her telling her that the baby could catch these STD's too, not just her, and she's so dumb and immature that she doesn't care!!!! Ugh, u just reminded me of her. Thats how much I block it out, i truly forget about her pregnancy until I'm reminded. Nothing against the baby of course! Like i said, i feel awful for that baby :(.


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Ewcm at 5dpo?! What the hell?

FX its a good sign for u! :dust:


----------



## melewen

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I had my oldest at 17 and believe that I was a great mother. Having said that, most teens aren't. My niece is pregnant at 18, and I am truly fearful for that child. She's one of these people that posts her every thought on FB and doesn't under that there are many of her thoughts that I'd rather never know about.
> 
> omg, same here for my little 18yr old cousin! Her brother is going to contact child services before she leaves the hospital. She keeps talking about her baby dying but not fearfully...its not right. She's not right. She's the one pregnancy I have been so very angry about and ill never be happy for HER. I'm fearful for the baby and truly hope he ends up in better hands. Its sad :( And I'm the same way when it comes to not knowing about her pregnancy...I dont go on FB due to ppl like her and I told people not to tell me anything but sometimes my mother will see something really messed up on her FB and will tell me about it. My little cousin has been breaking up with ONE of the 2 potential fathers every other week and she even messed around with a girl WITH AN STD and didn't care when I flipped on her telling her that the baby could catch these STD's too, not just her, and she's so dumb and immature that she doesn't care!!!! Ugh, u just reminded me of her. Thats how much I block it out, i truly forget about her pregnancy until I'm reminded. Nothing against the baby of course! Like i said, i feel awful for that baby :(.Click to expand...

:( that's so awful. I feel terrible for that LO! I wish you could adopt the baby..... Going into the system is so bad too! But better than being in danger. she sounds reckless and beyond immature


----------



## laurac1988

aidensmommy1 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Ewcm at 5dpo?! What the hell?
> 
> FX its a good sign for u! :dust:Click to expand...

I hope so. Been cramping up a storm today as well - particularly this morning. And just had a pinprick of blood half an hour ago.
I've had that one on a not pregnant cycle and once on a pregnant cycle, so who knows.
It would be much easier if we could sleep through the two week wait.

When I say "kids having kids" I mean immature teenagers. Some twenty yesr olds aren't ready for kids with the way they act. A friend's sister had Her baby at 16 and she's a wonderful mum, but someone I went to school with had a baby at the same age and had the baby taken off her as she just didn't give a shit


----------



## melewen

^^^ same with one of my best friends. She had her daughter when she was only like 18/19 but is unbelievably mature! It all varies person to person but I can't personally imagine having a baby so young. I definitely needed to explore and live all over and be crazy first! I probably wouldn't have handled it well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, I just noticed ur CH's are dotted, which means the software can still be thinking or signs are mixed but in ur case, i believe its thinking so I'm even more positive you are indeed 2dpo and tomorrow you should get ur true, solid ch's for 3dpo. We really are only a day apart!  I'm really glad u were truly able to confirm O for the first time! Its always good to know that u are indeed O'ing. Also, so you know, u could expect AF to show anywhere from 9-12 days from today, (about 11-14dpo) assuming u have a healthy LP and whether its 11 days or longer, that is. I'm hoping u see a BFP in 8-10 days instead tho! :) FX FX FX!! I know FF shows u when u could potentially expect AF but they usually go on a 14/15 day LP, for safety, during a your first cycle charting. Thats something that confused me at first so I wanted to fill u in :). GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I had my oldest at 17 and believe that I was a great mother. Having said that, most teens aren't. My niece is pregnant at 18, and I am truly fearful for that child. She's one of these people that posts her every thought on FB and doesn't under that there are many of her thoughts that I'd rather never know about.
> 
> omg, same here for my little 18yr old cousin! Her brother is going to contact child services before she leaves the hospital. She keeps talking about her baby dying but not fearfully...its not right. She's not right. She's the one pregnancy I have been so very angry about and ill never be happy for HER. I'm fearful for the baby and truly hope he ends up in better hands. Its sad :( And I'm the same way when it comes to not knowing about her pregnancy...I dont go on FB due to ppl like her and I told people not to tell me anything but sometimes my mother will see something really messed up on her FB and will tell me about it. My little cousin has been breaking up with ONE of the 2 potential fathers every other week and she even messed around with a girl WITH AN STD and didn't care when I flipped on her telling her that the baby could catch these STD's too, not just her, and she's so dumb and immature that she doesn't care!!!! Ugh, u just reminded me of her. Thats how much I block it out, i truly forget about her pregnancy until I'm reminded. Nothing against the baby of course! Like i said, i feel awful for that baby :(.Click to expand...
> 
> :( that's so awful. I feel terrible for that LO! I wish you could adopt the baby..... Going into the system is so bad too! But better than being in danger. she sounds reckless and beyond immatureClick to expand...

I know, I told her brother I know an amazing group of women and I'm sure one would be glad to adopt the baby if she can't grow up. I'm going to try and help them go in th direction of finding the baby a home instead and I'd happily care for it in the meantime. I guess we'll see how it plays out but I do agree with u about being in the system. There's a lot of couples dying for a baby through adoption so I'm sure I wouldn't be too hard, at all, to find a home if she'll do the right thing and cooperate. I'm definitely praying for that LO.


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Ewcm at 5dpo?! What the hell?
> 
> FX its a good sign for u! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. Been cramping up a storm today as well - particularly this morning. And just had a pinprick of blood half an hour ago.
> I've had that one on a not pregnant cycle and once on a pregnant cycle, so who knows.
> It would be much easier if we could sleep through the two week wait.
> 
> When I say "kids having kids" I mean immature teenagers. Some twenty yesr olds aren't ready for kids with the way they act. A friend's sister had Her baby at 16 and she's a wonderful mum, but someone I went to school with had a baby at the same age and had the baby taken off her as she just didn't give a shitClick to expand...

Nicely said. Thats exactly how I feel. A 16yr old may be a better mother then a 26yr old. Its truly all about maturity and NOT being selfish. 

And I hope the pin point of blood is a good sign this time! I too have had something like that before and I'm so curious as to what it is in bfn cycles. Maybe left over blood from O...? Idk! But I really hope its a sign for u! And I totally agree, why can't we sleep through the TWW?! lol. I always say to DH, "I wish me, you and Aiden could all sleep through the next couple of weeks and wake up to everything being the same EXCEPT my cycle!" lol, that was I dont miss out on Aiden growing in the meantime :haha: :)


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Mommysylvia, I just noticed ur CH's are dotted, which means the software can still be thinking or signs are mixed but in ur case, i believe its thinking so I'm even more positive you are indeed 2dpo and tomorrow you should get ur true, solid ch's for 3dpo. We really are only a day apart!  I'm really glad u were truly able to confirm O for the first time! Its always good to know that u are indeed O'ing. Also, so you know, u could expect AF to show anywhere from 9-12 days from today, (about 11-14dpo) assuming u have a healthy LP and whether its 11 days or longer, that is. I'm hoping u see a BFP in 8-10 days instead tho! :) FX FX FX!! I know FF shows u when u could potentially expect AF but they usually go on a 14/15 day LP, for safety, during a your first cycle charting. Thats something that confused me at first so I wanted to fill u in :). GL!

I thinks it does the dotted because of my cm... I just changed today's cm and yesterday to creamy and it is a solid CH? I don't understand...because I can have watery at any point in my cycle why would they base it on that


----------



## Jrepp

mommysylvia said:


> Here's my story... I was a teenage mother, 16...he was 17. Once our son was born we born we turned 17 and 18. Both of my children were planned pregnancies, yes I was young and wasn't thinking right but I don't regret my children at all. We have always been financially stable, responsible, and I'm with my kids everyday never even left them with a babysitter in my whole life....barely my mom or mother in law once in a while to have date night. I call my husband "husband" because we've been living together for 5 years and its common law marriage. Plus boyfriend just sounds weird lol. Now I understand where you are coming from with the girl you mentioned above ... DOWN RIGHT STUPID of her to say and do what she did. She should not be having kids if that is her mind set. You are suppose to do everything for your children and not be so selfish as to do what she did. I can't even explain how dumb she was. Now we are TTC our 3rd child and we will love and care for them in the best way even possible.
> 
> 
> On another note, my chart rise is awesome! Lol :)
> 
> Sorry for your BFN.... Are you going to test again tomorrow with FMU?

I didn't mean to offend you. Of course there are parents out there that are under 18 that are fantastic parents, just the same as older parents that are not so great. This girl specifically is not a great mom at all. She even bragged on Facebook about being so excited to take her baby to school with her for the day.

Your chart is looking awesome!



aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Here's my story... I was a teenage mother, 16...he was 17. Once our son was born we born we turned 17 and 18. Both of my children were planned pregnancies, yes I was young and wasn't thinking right but I don't regret my children at all. We have always been financially stable, responsible, and I'm with my kids everyday never even left them with a babysitter in my whole life....barely my mom or mother in law once in a while to have date night. I call my husband "husband" because we've been living together for 5 years and its common law marriage. Plus boyfriend just sounds weird lol. Now I understand where you are coming from with the girl you mentioned above ... DOWN RIGHT STUPID of her to say and do what she did. She should not be having kids if that is her mind set. You are suppose to do everything for your children and not be so selfish as to do what she did. I can't even explain how dumb she was. Now we are TTC our 3rd child and we will love and care for them in the best way even possible.
> 
> 
> On another note, my chart rise is awesome! Lol :)
> 
> Sorry for your BFN.... Are you going to test again tomorrow with FMU?
> 
> I agree with this. I def agree with what Jess posted about that particular girl. She shouldn't have a child while she's still behaving like one. But I too planned Aiden when I was only 17 and I conceived when I was 18 and he's the best thing that has ever happened to me . I couldn't imagine it being any other way. I think it mostly matters how mature, responsible, and ready someone is for a baby, u know?
> 
> Anyway. Jess you made me laugh out loud with that post though. Where did u find that question asked?! :rofl: I was a bit dumb founded when I first read it...I couldn't believe she was really asking if this was ok! lol geeshh! This worlds going mad! I hate that irresponsible people like that can get pregnant SO easily but then they can leave their baby in a heart beat to go see an "ex" due to a fight...and then I see how much crap we all go through, or went through, and we all will give our babies all the love in the world and idk, it just ticks me off! I dont want to get myself going too much now.... lol.
> 
> Well Happy TWW Sylvia & I hope to see many BFPs on here this month! FX!! :) :dust:Click to expand...

She is my dads best friend since kindergarten neice. I saw it on Facebook 



mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mommysylvia, I just noticed ur CH's are dotted, which means the software can still be thinking or signs are mixed but in ur case, i believe its thinking so I'm even more positive you are indeed 2dpo and tomorrow you should get ur true, solid ch's for 3dpo. We really are only a day apart!  I'm really glad u were truly able to confirm O for the first time! Its always good to know that u are indeed O'ing. Also, so you know, u could expect AF to show anywhere from 9-12 days from today, (about 11-14dpo) assuming u have a healthy LP and whether its 11 days or longer, that is. I'm hoping u see a BFP in 8-10 days instead tho! :) FX FX FX!! I know FF shows u when u could potentially expect AF but they usually go on a 14/15 day LP, for safety, during a your first cycle charting. Thats something that confused me at first so I wanted to fill u in :). GL!
> 
> I thinks it does the dotted because of my cm... I just changed today's cm and yesterday to creamy and it is a solid CH? I don't understand...because I can have watery at any point in my cycle why would they base it on thatClick to expand...

Was it creamy or watery? Watery mucus is considered fertile mucus as it allows the sperm to move easily. Egg white is the cream of the crop so to speak, followed by watery and then creamy and dry at the bottom


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you! :) No I didn't take to offense since I'm far from those kind of girls lol I understand where y'all were coming from.

Its milky right now....very watery. It stretches about two centimeters


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mommysylvia, I just noticed ur CH's are dotted, which means the software can still be thinking or signs are mixed but in ur case, i believe its thinking so I'm even more positive you are indeed 2dpo and tomorrow you should get ur true, solid ch's for 3dpo. We really are only a day apart!  I'm really glad u were truly able to confirm O for the first time! Its always good to know that u are indeed O'ing. Also, so you know, u could expect AF to show anywhere from 9-12 days from today, (about 11-14dpo) assuming u have a healthy LP and whether its 11 days or longer, that is. I'm hoping u see a BFP in 8-10 days instead tho! :) FX FX FX!! I know FF shows u when u could potentially expect AF but they usually go on a 14/15 day LP, for safety, during a your first cycle charting. Thats something that confused me at first so I wanted to fill u in :). GL!
> 
> I thinks it does the dotted because of my cm... I just changed today's cm and yesterday to creamy and it is a solid CH? I don't understand...because I can have watery at any point in my cycle why would they base it on thatClick to expand...

Its because of the signs but since u really didn't have fertile cm those days, it sounds and looks like u probably oed 2 days ago, u get what I mean? If ur cm went creamy a few days back then itd be more likely for u to just have a slow rise. IF you have to chart a second cycle, ur personal "normal" pattern will become more clear when u keep putting it together with other signs. Sometimes FF takes cm too much into consideration but as u can tell from my first few charts, FF is also quick to jump to an O day without a clear rise at first. It took me some time to realize that as I wasn't opking past my first positive and I realized I would surge and then have my true surge a few days later. Thats clearly a totally dif sign from cm but its a good example. The important thing is that you have indeed Oed and u have good timing, regardless of when it was, I'm just obsessed with exact O days for EDD's :haha:....I cant help it! 
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you! :) No I didn't take to offense since I'm far from those kind of girls lol I understand where y'all were coming from.
> 
> Its milky right now....very watery. It stretches about two centimeters

sounds like u have the same post O type cm as me. Mine gets very creamy, almost lotion-like, but its also watery and AT TIMES stretchy for a couple/few days after O. I think it's left over fertile cm/left over swimmers leaking out still. It drives me nuts sometimes! Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

IVF consultation only 2 days away! Say lots of prayers that everything can move very quickly! My bloods are only 2 days after the consultation so hopefully she can go on to schedule something still. I'm going to bring all my charts so she can see I have gotten a clear shift every month for 17/18 cycles now. I really hope we can start by mid-late march at the latest. FX!


----------



## melewen

Mary that's so exciting!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mommysylvia, I just noticed ur CH's are dotted, which means the software can still be thinking or signs are mixed but in ur case, i believe its thinking so I'm even more positive you are indeed 2dpo and tomorrow you should get ur true, solid ch's for 3dpo. We really are only a day apart!  I'm really glad u were truly able to confirm O for the first time! Its always good to know that u are indeed O'ing. Also, so you know, u could expect AF to show anywhere from 9-12 days from today, (about 11-14dpo) assuming u have a healthy LP and whether its 11 days or longer, that is. I'm hoping u see a BFP in 8-10 days instead tho! :) FX FX FX!! I know FF shows u when u could potentially expect AF but they usually go on a 14/15 day LP, for safety, during a your first cycle charting. Thats something that confused me at first so I wanted to fill u in :). GL!
> 
> I thinks it does the dotted because of my cm... I just changed today's cm and yesterday to creamy and it is a solid CH? I don't understand...because I can have watery at any point in my cycle why would they base it on thatClick to expand...
> 
> Its because of the signs but since u really didn't have fertile cm those days, it sounds and looks like u probably oed 2 days ago, u get what I mean? If ur cm went creamy a few days back then itd be more likely for u to just have a slow rise. IF you have to chart a second cycle, ur personal "normal" pattern will become more clear when u keep putting it together with other signs. Sometimes FF takes cm too much into consideration but as u can tell from my first few charts, FF is also quick to jump to an O day without a clear rise at first. It took me some time to realize that as I wasn't opking past my first positive and I realized I would surge and then have my true surge a few days later. Thats clearly a totally dif sign from cm but its a good example. The important thing is that you have indeed Oed and u have good timing, regardless of when it was, I'm just obsessed with exact O days for EDD's :haha:....I cant help it!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Oh okay lol. Well I still just have milky cm no creamy like I usually have around this time. The most I have watery cm is for a week... We shall see :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Mommysylvia, I just noticed ur CH's are dotted, which means the software can still be thinking or signs are mixed but in ur case, i believe its thinking so I'm even more positive you are indeed 2dpo and tomorrow you should get ur true, solid ch's for 3dpo. We really are only a day apart!  I'm really glad u were truly able to confirm O for the first time! Its always good to know that u are indeed O'ing. Also, so you know, u could expect AF to show anywhere from 9-12 days from today, (about 11-14dpo) assuming u have a healthy LP and whether its 11 days or longer, that is. I'm hoping u see a BFP in 8-10 days instead tho! :) FX FX FX!! I know FF shows u when u could potentially expect AF but they usually go on a 14/15 day LP, for safety, during a your first cycle charting. Thats something that confused me at first so I wanted to fill u in :). GL!
> 
> I thinks it does the dotted because of my cm... I just changed today's cm and yesterday to creamy and it is a solid CH? I don't understand...because I can have watery at any point in my cycle why would they base it on thatClick to expand...
> 
> Its because of the signs but since u really didn't have fertile cm those days, it sounds and looks like u probably oed 2 days ago, u get what I mean? If ur cm went creamy a few days back then itd be more likely for u to just have a slow rise. IF you have to chart a second cycle, ur personal "normal" pattern will become more clear when u keep putting it together with other signs. Sometimes FF takes cm too much into consideration but as u can tell from my first few charts, FF is also quick to jump to an O day without a clear rise at first. It took me some time to realize that as I wasn't opking past my first positive and I realized I would surge and then have my true surge a few days later. Thats clearly a totally dif sign from cm but its a good example. The important thing is that you have indeed Oed and u have good timing, regardless of when it was, I'm just obsessed with exact O days for EDD's :haha:....I cant help it!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay lol. Well I still just have milky cm no creamy like I usually have around this time. The most I have watery cm is for a week... We shall see :)Click to expand...

You certainly have Oed tho so you may just have high estrogen levels right now. Maybe this is a good sign for you, as estrogen tends to be higher in BFP cycles. Usually cm will dry up within a day or two after ur O rise but clearly it can be very different for all of us. I'm hoping it ends up being a good sign for u :). I'm wondering if its some left over sperm coming out that your experiencing now because it usually looks cloudy but at the same time it also resembles watery fertile cm as well. Many, many women confuse it with fertile cm (sometimes I still do) so I wanted to share that info with u as well. If up by ur cervix is more creamy rather than watery, that's the cm id trust.

Im excited that many of us are in the TWW right now. I dont expect much from mine but I always keep a little hope inside . I'm ok with waiting another month or two, ive already came this far! Im very excited! I really hope all of u ladies get ur BFPs before or by the time my IVF cycle begins so that every one of us is over in the pregnancy thread together :) FX!


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes I'm hoping its a good sign, I've never had watery cm this long lol and I checked by my cervix its watery still lol. I just bought some answer and FRER so I can't wait to start in a week! 

I'm glad were in the TWW as well, and I really hope we all get our BFPs together! Fx!!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Mary and all 2ww ladies 

Another drop for me today :-(


----------



## mdscpa

Where's your temp for today Sylvia? And have you tried changing the FF settings to advanced? I think it will put your O on CD20 (as i expected) and you'll get a solid crosshairs.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the temp drop laurac... Could be a good sign though at 6dpo.... FX...


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Where's your temp for today Sylvia? And have you tried changing the FF settings to advanced? I think it will put your O on CD20 (as i expected) and you'll get a solid crosshairs.

It is on advanced, and they only give me dotted cross hairs because I keep having watery cm. I tried to put creamy and the cross hairs turned solid. So we will see what happens. My temp today shot up to 98.47 I believe, its way up there it will probably go down in the morning


----------



## mdscpa

Ok so maybe it's still Feb 14th there... I forgot about the time difference :dohh: FX it stays up... but expect that it's normal to have a drop... What you wanted is high temp on the second week of the TWW.... Can't wait how your temp goes and see your FRER tests.. :dance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

mdscpa said:


> Sorry for the temp drop laurac... Could be a good sign though at 6dpo.... FX...


If it was just one drop I would think so, but I have a steady declining pattern


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Ok so maybe it's still Feb 14th there... I forgot about the time difference :dohh: FX it stays up... but expect that it's normal to have a drop... What you wanted is high temp on the second week of the TWW.... Can't wait how your temp goes and see your FRER tests.. :dance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yes I want highs temps on the second week no doubt! :) No its the 15th here already its 2:30 lol. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, you should be hitting the bed now... :haha: What time do you take your temp?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sylvia, where's ur updated temp?! :) I'm waiting to see if ur ch's correct themselves today. Its Sunday so I wouldn't blame u for sleeping in, hope u got that temp tho! 

I am very happy with my rise so far. Its not nearly as slow rising as my previous charts...Maybe there's going to be a huge surprise at the end of this tww, we'll see what my temps and such do until then! FX! My bbs are fricken killing me!!! Hope this all means good Prog levels :) FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

IVF consultation in exactly 24hrs!!! FX soooo tight!!!!


----------



## Carlie1987

Girls can you help me im so confused..... So i had a chemical last month jan 14th..... Does that make my :af: date 14th of this month or my usual 17th of the month.... I tested this morning FMU. But bfn :( feeling so confused and deflated x


----------



## TTC74

FMU BFN this morning at 10 DPO. I'm so glad I have a RE follow up on Thursday. Hopefully he'll give me the thumbs up to start Femara. We've been trying now for 10 months, and I am SO ready.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Where's your temp for today Sylvia? And have you tried changing the FF settings to advanced? I think it will put your O on CD20 (as i expected) and you'll get a solid crosshairs.
> 
> It is on advanced, and they only give me dotted cross hairs because I keep having watery cm. I tried to put creamy and the cross hairs turned solid. So we will see what happens. My temp today shot up to 98.47 I believe, its way up there it will probably go down in the morningClick to expand...

Its ok if it dips hun. U more so just want it to stay up for the end of ur TWW. A good O rise is always nice to see as well but u dont need one for a BFP. GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Carlie1987 said:


> Girls can you help me im so confused..... So i had a chemical last month jan 14th..... Does that make my :af: date 14th of this month or my usual 17th of the month.... I tested this morning FMU. But bfn :( feeling so confused and deflated x

Your actual AF DATE will usually change monthly, depending on when u O that cycle. If u haven't tried charting temps, id strongly recommend it, as its the most useful home tool to help a women conceive faster. 
And I'm very sorry about your chemical. I know how hard that is :(. How long are ur usually cycles? AF would probably still show about that many days from Jan 14th. Usually since the months have dif numbers of days in them, even if u have perfect 28 day cycles, the actual date AF is due will change from month to month. Last month it may have been Jan 14th whereas with a perfect 28 day cycle for example, this month itd be due Feb 11th. Again that's based on a 28 day cycle...29 days would be the 12th and a 30 day cycle would make AF due the 13th. Thats if ur cycle is always the same length as well, otherwise it all depends on when u O. Hope this helped some! GL!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> IVF consultation in exactly 24hrs!!! FX soooo tight!!!!

Yayayayayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> FMU BFN this morning at 10 DPO. I'm so glad I have a RE follow up on Thursday. Hopefully he'll give me the thumbs up to start Femara. We've been trying now for 10 months, and I am SO ready.

We have both def been trying for long enough! I'm very happy to hear u see a RE this week as well! Hope we both get lots of good news/info!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> IVF consultation in exactly 24hrs!!! FX soooo tight!!!!
> 
> Yayayayayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I sooo wish u could come with me Kenna! I do have dh coming of course but I'm so nervous! Lol. My excitement is def beating the nervousness tho! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: for the consultation Mary...... Hope you get lots of info..


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> IVF consultation in exactly 24hrs!!! FX soooo tight!!!!
> 
> Yayayayayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I sooo wish u could come with me Kenna! I do have dh coming of course but I'm so nervous! Lol. My excitement is def beating the nervousness tho! FX!Click to expand...

I'm nervous too but I bet it will be nothing but good news and great timing!


----------



## Carlie1987

aidensmommy1 said:


> Carlie1987 said:
> 
> 
> Girls can you help me im so confused..... So i had a chemical last month jan 14th..... Does that make my :af: date 14th of this month or my usual 17th of the month.... I tested this morning FMU. But bfn :( feeling so confused and deflated x
> 
> Your actual AF DATE will usually change monthly, depending on when u O that cycle. If u haven't tried charting temps, id strongly recommend it, as its the most useful home tool to help a women conceive faster.
> And I'm very sorry about your chemical. I know how hard that is :(. How long are ur usually cycles? AF would probably still show about that many days from Jan 14th. Usually since the months have dif numbers of days in them, even if u have perfect 28 day cycles, the actual date AF is due will change from month to month. Last month it may have been Jan 14th whereas with a perfect 28 day cycle for example, this month itd be due Feb 11th. Again that's based on a 28 day cycle...29 days would be the 12th and a 30 day cycle would make AF due the 13th. Thats if ur cycle is always the same length as well, otherwise it all depends on when u O. Hope this helped some! GL!Click to expand...

Hi hun, thankyou for your reply!! I tend to be exactly on the 17th of every month no matter how many days are in the month... Weird huh! But yeah no :af: today or yesterday no spotting no nothing :( i just wish either :af: would show up or i get some sort of :bfp: i just feel in limbo atm and its driving me CRAZY....... OH has said to maybe wait and test on tuesday (17th) if :af: is a no show...... Its just so hard not to get my hopes up.... I constantly feel like im moaning about gettin :bfn: and ifeel like im driving everyone crazy!! According to cbd opk i ovulated on 1st feb so that would make me 14dpo??? Maybe less im not sure this ttc jargen is so confusing..... Everyone i know who was ttc is now pregnant within the first month and im happy for them i really am but i have to say the little green monster inside me is definately making an appearence this month :( xxx


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> IVF consultation in exactly 24hrs!!! FX soooo tight!!!!

!!!!!!!! So excited for you! :happydance: And hoping even more so that you get your BFP this month!



TTC74 said:


> FMU BFN this morning at 10 DPO. I'm so glad I have a RE follow up on Thursday. Hopefully he'll give me the thumbs up to start Femara. We've been trying now for 10 months, and I am SO ready.

I hope so too, and I hope that helps you get your BFP. I'm also hoping its still too early for something to show on a test. I looked at a lot of FF charts yesterday that would have BFNs at even 14 dpo before getting a positive!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Carlie1987 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlie1987 said:
> 
> 
> Girls can you help me im so confused..... So i had a chemical last month jan 14th..... Does that make my :af: date 14th of this month or my usual 17th of the month.... I tested this morning FMU. But bfn :( feeling so confused and deflated x
> 
> Your actual AF DATE will usually change monthly, depending on when u O that cycle. If u haven't tried charting temps, id strongly recommend it, as its the most useful home tool to help a women conceive faster.
> And I'm very sorry about your chemical. I know how hard that is :(. How long are ur usually cycles? AF would probably still show about that many days from Jan 14th. Usually since the months have dif numbers of days in them, even if u have perfect 28 day cycles, the actual date AF is due will change from month to month. Last month it may have been Jan 14th whereas with a perfect 28 day cycle for example, this month itd be due Feb 11th. Again that's based on a 28 day cycle...29 days would be the 12th and a 30 day cycle would make AF due the 13th. Thats if ur cycle is always the same length as well, otherwise it all depends on when u O. Hope this helped some! GL!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, thankyou for your reply!! I tend to be exactly on the 17th of every month no matter how many days are in the month... Weird huh! But yeah no :af: today or yesterday no spotting no nothing :( i just wish either :af: would show up or i get some sort of :bfp: i just feel in limbo atm and its driving me CRAZY....... OH has said to maybe wait and test on tuesday (17th) if :af: is a no show...... Its just so hard not to get my hopes up.... I constantly feel like im moaning about gettin :bfn: and ifeel like im driving everyone crazy!! According to cbd opk i ovulated on 1st feb so that would make me 14dpo??? Maybe less im not sure this ttc jargen is so confusing..... Everyone i know who was ttc is now pregnant within the first month and im happy for them i really am but i have to say the little green monster inside me is definately making an appearence this month :( xxxClick to expand...

It sounds to me like u could probably expect AF to arrive tomorrow or so. Your probably 13dpo, with O occurring the day of or the day after cbd picked it up. OPKs arent always correct, they only pick up the surge and we can surge multiple times before O actually occurs. Also, if ur AF comes every 17th of the month, your definitely oing different days from cycle to cycle to make that happen..
You truly should try temping. It'll show u ur exact O day and thats something u really need to know while TTC. Temping will also keep u out of limbo since ull know exactly what dpo u are and that'll ultimately let u know exactly when AF is due. 

After 23 months TTC over here, I def get what u mean about feeling like everyone's sick of hearing about you TTC. I feel that way all the time in real life but this thread has def made my TTC days much better. Hang in there hun and ull get that BFP :) Please try temping! Lol I'm a temping addict! The fertility friend software is awesome if u decide to temp. You just enter ur temps and cm and the software will do everything else . GL hun!


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> FMU BFN this morning at 10 DPO. I'm so glad I have a RE follow up on Thursday. Hopefully he'll give me the thumbs up to start Femara. We've been trying now for 10 months, and I am SO ready.
> 
> We have both def been trying for long enough! I'm very happy to hear u see a RE this week as well! Hope we both get lots of good news/info!!Click to expand...

Thanks Mary! We're definitely both due a BFP!


----------



## Carlie1987

aidensmommy1 said:


> Carlie1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlie1987 said:
> 
> 
> Girls can you help me im so confused..... So i had a chemical last month jan 14th..... Does that make my :af: date 14th of this month or my usual 17th of the month.... I tested this morning FMU. But bfn :( feeling so confused and deflated x
> 
> Your actual AF DATE will usually change monthly, depending on when u O that cycle. If u haven't tried charting temps, id strongly recommend it, as its the most useful home tool to help a women conceive faster.
> And I'm very sorry about your chemical. I know how hard that is :(. How long are ur usually cycles? AF would probably still show about that many days from Jan 14th. Usually since the months have dif numbers of days in them, even if u have perfect 28 day cycles, the actual date AF is due will change from month to month. Last month it may have been Jan 14th whereas with a perfect 28 day cycle for example, this month itd be due Feb 11th. Again that's based on a 28 day cycle...29 days would be the 12th and a 30 day cycle would make AF due the 13th. Thats if ur cycle is always the same length as well, otherwise it all depends on when u O. Hope this helped some! GL!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, thankyou for your reply!! I tend to be exactly on the 17th of every month no matter how many days are in the month... Weird huh! But yeah no :af: today or yesterday no spotting no nothing :( i just wish either :af: would show up or i get some sort of :bfp: i just feel in limbo atm and its driving me CRAZY....... OH has said to maybe wait and test on tuesday (17th) if :af: is a no show...... Its just so hard not to get my hopes up.... I constantly feel like im moaning about gettin :bfn: and ifeel like im driving everyone crazy!! According to cbd opk i ovulated on 1st feb so that would make me 14dpo??? Maybe less im not sure this ttc jargen is so confusing..... Everyone i know who was ttc is now pregnant within the first month and im happy for them i really am but i have to say the little green monster inside me is definately making an appearence this month :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds to me like u could probably expect AF to arrive tomorrow or so. Your probably 13dpo, with O occurring the day of or the day after cbd picked it up. OPKs arent always correct, they only pick up the surge and we can surge multiple times before O actually occurs. Also, if ur AF comes every 17th of the month, your definitely oing different days from cycle to cycle to make that happen..
> You truly should try temping. It'll show u ur exact O day and thats something u really need to know while TTC. Temping will also keep u out of limbo since ull know exactly what dpo u are and that'll ultimately let u know exactly when AF is due.
> 
> After 23 months TTC over here, I def get what u mean about feeling like everyone's sick of hearing about you TTC. I feel that way all the time in real life but this thread has def made my TTC days much better. Hang in there hun and ull get that BFP :) Please try temping! Lol I'm a temping addict! The fertility friend software is awesome if u decide to temp. You just enter ur temps and cm and the software will do everything else . GL hun!Click to expand...

Thankyou hunny!! So good to speak to someone knows so much about ttc!! When do i start temping hun and do i do it before i get out of bed in the morning to get a base line temp?? 


See i had a feeling i was probably 12-13 dpo instead of 14 just going by how i felt 2-3 days after positive opk..... Ive just seen you have your ivf consultation tommorrow hunny i really wish u all the luck in the world!! I feel like such a moany old git now we havent been ttc for very long and you have been trying fo such a long time!!! I hope you get your :bfp: soon xxxxxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Carlie1987 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlie1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlie1987 said:
> 
> 
> Girls can you help me im so confused..... So i had a chemical last month jan 14th..... Does that make my :af: date 14th of this month or my usual 17th of the month.... I tested this morning FMU. But bfn :( feeling so confused and deflated x
> 
> Your actual AF DATE will usually change monthly, depending on when u O that cycle. If u haven't tried charting temps, id strongly recommend it, as its the most useful home tool to help a women conceive faster.
> And I'm very sorry about your chemical. I know how hard that is :(. How long are ur usually cycles? AF would probably still show about that many days from Jan 14th. Usually since the months have dif numbers of days in them, even if u have perfect 28 day cycles, the actual date AF is due will change from month to month. Last month it may have been Jan 14th whereas with a perfect 28 day cycle for example, this month itd be due Feb 11th. Again that's based on a 28 day cycle...29 days would be the 12th and a 30 day cycle would make AF due the 13th. Thats if ur cycle is always the same length as well, otherwise it all depends on when u O. Hope this helped some! GL!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, thankyou for your reply!! I tend to be exactly on the 17th of every month no matter how many days are in the month... Weird huh! But yeah no :af: today or yesterday no spotting no nothing :( i just wish either :af: would show up or i get some sort of :bfp: i just feel in limbo atm and its driving me CRAZY....... OH has said to maybe wait and test on tuesday (17th) if :af: is a no show...... Its just so hard not to get my hopes up.... I constantly feel like im moaning about gettin :bfn: and ifeel like im driving everyone crazy!! According to cbd opk i ovulated on 1st feb so that would make me 14dpo??? Maybe less im not sure this ttc jargen is so confusing..... Everyone i know who was ttc is now pregnant within the first month and im happy for them i really am but i have to say the little green monster inside me is definately making an appearence this month :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds to me like u could probably expect AF to arrive tomorrow or so. Your probably 13dpo, with O occurring the day of or the day after cbd picked it up. OPKs arent always correct, they only pick up the surge and we can surge multiple times before O actually occurs. Also, if ur AF comes every 17th of the month, your definitely oing different days from cycle to cycle to make that happen..
> You truly should try temping. It'll show u ur exact O day and thats something u really need to know while TTC. Temping will also keep u out of limbo since ull know exactly what dpo u are and that'll ultimately let u know exactly when AF is due.
> 
> After 23 months TTC over here, I def get what u mean about feeling like everyone's sick of hearing about you TTC. I feel that way all the time in real life but this thread has def made my TTC days much better. Hang in there hun and ull get that BFP :) Please try temping! Lol I'm a temping addict! The fertility friend software is awesome if u decide to temp. You just enter ur temps and cm and the software will do everything else . GL hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou hunny!! So good to speak to someone knows so much about ttc!! When do i start temping hun and do i do it before i get out of bed in the morning to get a base line temp??
> 
> 
> See i had a feeling i was probably 12-13 dpo instead of 14 just going by how i felt 2-3 days after positive opk..... Ive just seen you have your ivf consultation tommorrow hunny i really wish u all the luck in the world!! I feel like such a moany old git now we havent been ttc for very long and you have been trying fo such a long time!!! I hope you get your :bfp: soon xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you for your kind words :). I am so excited for my appt tomorrow! Hopefully ill be given a date to start after my visit tomorrow. Only 4 months left with my insurance company so I'm getting nervous about timing. We JUST found out about 2wks ago that my insurance covers IVF 100%! I'm so happy I found out on time but I'm so angry with my doctor for making me believe that we would have hardly any coverage for IVF, if any coverage at all, and I randomly called my insurance company a couple wks ago and it was like music to my ears hearing that IVF IS covered by my soon to expire insurance. Ugh. But I have an amazing feeling for us, as my uterus and such are great so FX 4 months is all we need! :)

And with BBT u can start it right when AF comes but if ur temping vaginally (highly recommended due to open mouth breathing) you can start temping on CD3-4, when AF seems to be slowing down enough where u comfortable using ur thermometer. Make sure its a "BBT" thermometer, u can find them in the baby making section at most pharmacy's. And yes, take your temp at the same time everyday and take it before you get out of bed or do anything else. Its pretty neat how temping works...and very easy!  Also when u start temping, id still use ur cbd as a secondary O sign but even if ur cbd shows u already oed, always remember that ur temp is the key sign so keep BDing during ur fertile period until you see a temp rise that stays up .2 or so higher then all (or MOST) of the other temps for 3 consecutive days. The fertility friend software will detect O for u and it'll mark ur O day for u after a 3 day rise so if u BD until FF confirms O, ull def have great chances at catching that egg. Since it'll be your first cycle temping and we don't know exactly when ull O yet, BDing every other day or so starting around CD10 is recommended that way u dont risk missing O. Its also always best to start bding before ur opk is completely positive because that allows the "swimmers" more time to make it to the egg. Sperm can live for 2-5 days, whereas our eggs only have a 12-24hr lifespan so its always best to have some swimmers up there awaiting the egg :) Good luck hun! I'm always here to help if u have any temping questions or any questions at all . Lots of dust ur way! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes it totally corrected itself to cd20 like yall said lol I slept in on accident. My husband usually wakes me up every morning at 6 since he's closest to my phone. "He didn't hear it" lol.... I was like nooooo! It was up just a tad....I had 7 hours of sleep. 

Mary, your chart does look awesome. I have a really good feeling since its way different than your past cycles. Fx!


----------



## melewen

Ahhhh Sylvia look at that beautiful rise! Gorgeous chart :D


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: i knew FF will move your O and give you solid CH. Going by your last cycle, let's presume you have 10 days LP which isnt bad. And maybe you can start testing by then or earlier if you're POAS-aholic :haha:

FX hun. Timing is good for a baby boy... Just saying...

:dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Carlie1987 said:


> Girls can you help me im so confused..... So i had a chemical last month jan 14th..... Does that make my :af: date 14th of this month or my usual 17th of the month.... I tested this morning FMU. But bfn :( feeling so confused and deflated x

It's possible the month after a chemical for you to have a shift in when you ovulate. You would count cd 1 as the first day off bleeding, which would be the 14th. It's hard to say when AF would arrive because ovulation will be delayed as hcg levels fall back to 0. If you haven't gottn AF in a week I owuld test again.



Wishing1010 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> IVF consultation in exactly 24hrs!!! FX soooo tight!!!!
> 
> Yayayayayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

That is so exciting mary, I hope you update us immediately.



mommysylvia said:


> Yes it totally corrected itself to cd20 like yall said lol I slept in on accident. My husband usually wakes me up every morning at 6 since he's closest to my phone. "He didn't hear it" lol.... I was like nooooo! It was up just a tad....I had 7 hours of sleep.
> 
> Mary, your chart does look awesome. I have a really good feeling since its way different than your past cycles. Fx!

That's awesome Sylvia! Good luck in your tww


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies :)

Well hopefully I'll get myself a baby girl this time if I am!

Thank you Jessica :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Yes it totally corrected itself to cd20 like yall said lol I slept in on accident. My husband usually wakes me up every morning at 6 since he's closest to my phone. "He didn't hear it" lol.... I was like nooooo! It was up just a tad....I had 7 hours of sleep.
> 
> Mary, your chart does look awesome. I have a really good feeling since its way different than your past cycles. Fx!

Thanks hun :). It does look a bit different from the past...Maybe I'm in for a huge surprise :) FX!
And it looks like ur temp isn't far off from yesterdays so maybe ur like me. For many, taking ur temp an hr later usually makes a difference in temps but ur temp is def up high enough where its safe to say you've O'ed, even if temping an hr later did make a bigger difference for u, it couldn't have affected it THAT much so ur still safe even tho dh "didn't hear the alarm" :haha:. You really do have a nice rise so far! It looks even better now that ur CH's are corrected too . FX for u!! Cant wait to see what the next week brings!

Also, ur last cycle was 32 days right? If so, there's a good chance you have an 11/12 day LP. Thats not bad at all. A 10 day LP is very possible, as well, since ur cycle varies at times. So u should expect AF within the next 8-9 days or so, well not expect AF, since we want her to stay far, far away! But I'm sure u get what I mean, lol. Good luck!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies :)
> 
> Well hopefully I'll get myself a baby girl this time if I am!
> 
> Thank you Jessica :)

I hope u get ur girl! 

IDK why but I really would love another boy. Most ppl want one of each but id love 2 boys. If we are blessed with twins from IVF, then I hope I get 1 more boy and 1 girl. Ill be more than happy with either tho, of course. Itd be pretty neat if we could pick :haha:


----------



## melewen

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies :)
> 
> Well hopefully I'll get myself a baby girl this time if I am!
> 
> Thank you Jessica :)

I've actually read that the shettles method in practice is backwards! No one REALLY knows but I've read a lot that says BD very close to O is more likely to produce girls :)


----------



## melewen

This is from the Impatient Woman's Guide: 

_
The most popular at- home technique for sex selection is promoted by Dr. Landrum Shettles, who wrote How to Choose the Sex of Your Baby in 1970. The book was updated in 1996 and 2006, with coauthor David Rorvik, and its cover says it&#8217;s sold a whopping 1.5 million copies. Because the boy (Y) sperm are lighter, Dr. Shettles theorized, they swim faster and get to the egg first. Thus, having sex close to ovulation should produce more boys. The girl (X) sperm are slower, but live longer, so having sex further from ovulation should produce more girls. Dr. Shettles claimed an 80 percent success rate for his technique based on letters from his readers, and numerous websites and books recommend the technique. Dr. Shettles&#8217; eminently logical theory has just one thing wrong with it: It doesn&#8217;t work. Eight scientific studies published in medical journals examined sex timing and the baby&#8217;s gender, and most find the opposite of Shettles&#8217; theory, with more girls conceived from sex on the day of ovulation and more boys conceived from sex many days before. Why do the letters from Dr. Shettles&#8217; readers suggest otherwise? Probably because those who were successful*were much more likely to write in, which gives a distorted picture of the results. This may also be why Dr. Shettles never published his data in a medical journal, since reputable journals require studies to be scientific and have unbiased data. In my day job as a psychology researcher, I often do studies called meta- analyses that combine data over many studies&#8212; an effective technique for discovering an overall pattern. So I did that here. Across eight studies with data from 1,672 births, 55 percent of babies from the day of ovulation were girls, compared to 45 percent from 2 or more days before ovulation, with only a 4 in 10,000 probability that the difference was due to chance. On the day before ovulation, there was a roughly even split. At the very least, these data suggest that Shettles&#8217; theory is ineffective. (If you&#8217;re wondering what Dr. Shettles and his coauthor have to say about these studies, see Appendix G.) An Australian study found that 73 couples who used the Shettles method&#8212; following the recommendations for timing, abstinence, and douching according to whether they wanted a son or a daughter&#8212; usually got a baby the*opposite gender from what they wanted. Among those who wanted a son and had sex close to ovulation, 63 percent gave birth to daughters, and of those who wanted a daughter and had sex far from ovulation, 52 percent had sons. A 1995 study of 127 pregnancies found a similar pattern, with 53 percent of ovulation- day babies girls, compared to only 43 percent girls from sex two or more days before ovulation, though this difference was not statistically significant. This study attributed the conception to the sex closest to ovulation (which might not have been true&#8212; who knows how the sperm fight it out in there?). That may have muddled the results and pushed them closer to the 50/50 split expected by chance. The results are probably the most reliable for the days furthest away from ovulation, and those days produced 57 percent boys.

_

Interesting huh?


----------



## Carlie1987

Well looks like im out just went to the toilet and it was pink when i wiped :( so soul destroying! Looks like :af: has done it again huh! Good luck to you all with getting your :bfp: s i shall be back to continue my normal symptom spottin poas problem next cycle girls xxx


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> I've actually read that the shettles method in practice is backwards! No one REALLY knows but I've read a lot that says BD very close to O is more likely to produce girls :)

Yes I've hear/read the same thing. Fx I finally get my girl, I already have 2 boys. But of course I wouldn't mind either :) Well we BD'd every two/other day, we did shallow positions which was just spooning lol, I had legs raised each time for at least 30 minutes usually an hr, soaked in a warm bath before bed. So I couldn't say I didn't try lol plus it says the more BDing you do the less boys!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Ill be more than happy with either tho, of course. Itd be pretty neat if we could pick :haha:

Thank you! Well fax we get our boy/girl we want but we would love which ever we happen to get he he :)



aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks hun :). It does look a bit different from the past...Maybe I'm in for a huge surprise :) FX!
> And it looks like ur temp isn't far off from yesterdays so maybe ur like me. For many, taking ur temp an hr later usually makes a difference in temps but ur temp is def up high enough where its safe to say you've O'ed, even if temping an hr later did make a bigger difference for u, it couldn't have affected it THAT much so ur still safe even tho dh "didn't hear the alarm" :haha:. You really do have a nice rise so far! It looks even better now that ur CH's are corrected too . FX for u!! Cant wait to see what the next week brings!
> 
> Also, ur last cycle was 32 days right? If so, there's a good chance you have an 11/12 day LP. Thats not bad at all. A 10 day LP is very possible, as well, since ur cycle varies at times. So u should expect AF within the next 8-9 days or so, well not expect AF, since we want her to stay far, far away! But I'm sure u get what I mean, lol. Good luck!!!!


Thank you, yes I'm really loving my rise it makes me happy. Even though it really doesn't mean anything yet lol. Yes last cycle was 32 days...I had ewcm where you suspected O the 14 days later was AF (not really sure of real O day lol).

Well today my cervix super low/soft/closed, and (tmi) TONS of lotiony white cm. Its crazy because I could barely even feel if my cervix was open or closed from all the cm lololol

Fx for both of in this next week! So does that mean I can test 8dpo and there could be a possibility VFP if I am?


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Carlie! Hope next cycle is the one for you xxxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Carlie1987 said:


> Well looks like im out just went to the toilet and it was pink when i wiped :( so soul destroying! Looks like :af: has done it again huh! Good luck to you all with getting your :bfp: s i shall be back to continue my normal symptom spottin poas problem next cycle girls xxx

I'm sorry hun. If u want to hang with us while u begin temping, we all hang out here all cycle round and ur more then welcome to join in our "sticking together" group :). Good luck & I hope u see that BFP soon! I'm guessing you did O on CD14. I oed at my normal time after my chemical, but my hcg levels never got very high to begin with. Hope to see u around more! I'm a great online specialist! :haha: . Lots of dust to you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I've actually read that the shettles method in practice is backwards! No one REALLY knows but I've read a lot that says BD very close to O is more likely to produce girls :)
> 
> Yes I've hear/read the same thing. Fx I finally get my girl, I already have 2 boys. But of course I wouldn't mind either :) Well we BD'd every two/other day, we did shallow positions which was just spooning lol, I had legs raised each time for at least 30 minutes usually an hr, soaked in a warm bath before bed. So I couldn't say I didn't try lol plus it says the more BDing you do the less boys!
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ill be more than happy with either tho, of course. Itd be pretty neat if we could pick :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Well fax we get our boy/girl we want but we would love which ever we happen to get he he :)
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :). It does look a bit different from the past...Maybe I'm in for a huge surprise :) FX!
> And it looks like ur temp isn't far off from yesterdays so maybe ur like me. For many, taking ur temp an hr later usually makes a difference in temps but ur temp is def up high enough where its safe to say you've O'ed, even if temping an hr later did make a bigger difference for u, it couldn't have affected it THAT much so ur still safe even tho dh "didn't hear the alarm" :haha:. You really do have a nice rise so far! It looks even better now that ur CH's are corrected too . FX for u!! Cant wait to see what the next week brings!
> 
> Also, ur last cycle was 32 days right? If so, there's a good chance you have an 11/12 day LP. Thats not bad at all. A 10 day LP is very possible, as well, since ur cycle varies at times. So u should expect AF within the next 8-9 days or so, well not expect AF, since we want her to stay far, far away! But I'm sure u get what I mean, lol. Good luck!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes I'm really loving my rise it makes me happy. Even though it really doesn't mean anything yet lol. Yes last cycle was 32 days...I had ewcm where you suspected O the 14 days later was AF (not really sure of real O day lol).
> 
> Well today my cervix super low/soft/closed, and (tmi) TONS of lotiony white cm. Its crazy because I could barely even feel if my cervix was open or closed from all the cm lololol
> 
> Fx for both of in this next week! So does that mean I can test 8dpo and there could be a possibility VFP if I am?Click to expand...

Last cycle originally I said cd14 going off of a 26 day cycle because I thought for some reason that was ur norm...? Lol but anyway, after I saw u had a longer cycle, I was pretty certain u oed between CD17-20, depending on ur LP. I guess I was right! Lol Ive been waiting to find out if I was! :haha:. So if you have another 32 day cycle, ull be looking at a 12 day LP which allows more time for the egg to implant, rather then 10 days. So given that, AF most likely would actually be due in 9/10 days rather than 8. 

And yay for all the fertile cm this month! FX its a sign that u released the golden egg, or eggs! . I have an amazing feeling for u! :dust:

Also, its possible to get a BFP at 8dpo but ur LP length doesn't make a difference of what dpo u'll see a BFP. You could just barely implant at 8dpo but u never know! I always test around 8dpo with an internet early result cheapie just because I want to know if I can get an early BFP, lol. I did with Aiden and ive seen many other get BFPs early, even with 15 day LPs but again, how soon you can see a BFP all depends on when ur sticky bean implants. If ur LP is 12 and say mine was 14, I could potentially get a BFP at 8 dpo and you may not get urs until 12dpo, u know? The early result tests go by a 14 day LP. When it says "test 6 days sooner" it means u could test at 9dpo and have a 52% chance of getting a BFP and with the 5 day sooner tests you could test at 10dpo. Did I make sense explaining that? I wondered the same thing within my first 4 months or so of TTC. I remember I looked up "can I test positive sooner because I have a shorter LP?" But I quickly learned it doesn't make a difference and I learned u actually want ur LP to be 11 days or longer because the longer ur LP, the more time an egg has to implant, u know? 12 days isn't short tho, it leaves enough time for the implantation process . So if u get BFNs at 10dpo, dont feel out because your little bean could have just implanted the day or two before. The most popular implantation days are 8/9dpo but it can happen as early as 4dpo and as late as 14dpo. Anyway, sorry for rambling! I cant help it when I have so much TTC info to share! Hehe


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, I added another huge portion to that last post to you, lol. I missed ur question about hpts the first time.


----------



## mommysylvia

You're always right girl lol okay so I can start testing 12-13dpo or sooner?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> You're always right girl lol okay so I can start testing 12-13dpo or sooner?

You can still test when u planned. You could implant tomorrow or u may implant a few days later, u know? But if ur like me, I test once a day with wondfo starting at 8-9dpo, since it is possible to get early BFPs like that, no matter how long ur LP is, its just not AS common to see a BFP before 10dpo, but again, very possible depending on implantation and how fast ur levels rise. I think ud be good to try a frer at 10dpo and have good odds if this is ur lucky month :). Before I just meant dont feel out if u dont get a BFP the "5 days before AF is due", as that doesn't apply to u if ur LP is 12 days, its still is meant to be used 9/10dpo, if its the 5-6 day sooner tests. For u, the 5-6 day sooner tests are more accurate 2-3 days before ur AF would be due. So u can go ahead and test between 9-12dpo with FRER, preferably 10/11dpo, unless u can wait until 12dpo lol. I usually test until 11dpo and then I stop and wait to see if I miss AF before I try testing again. I hate seeing BFNs 12dpo or later, esp with FRER. I'm getting excited thinking about ur test day because of this good feeling I have! FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh yay mary!! Im so excited for you!! I have been keeping up with you ladies but haven't had much to talk about. Dh and I haven't talked about anything baby, even adoption since we went to that info meeting. I haven't asked and neither has he. I figured maybe there is a reason that we aren't feeling too pressed to make a decision right now. So two nights ago I just blurted out how we never really came to a conclusion about which adoption route we want, and he said "well do you want to try a few more times? " so we agreed that we are going to give ttc another shot starting in april. We are both pretty excited all over again. Of course adoption isnt completely off the table so if your cousin doesn't want her baby mary, we can drive to nh and ill give her some cash!!! Of course she would have to sign her rights away and find out who the dad is and have him sign his rights too.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> FMU BFN this morning at 10 DPO. I'm so glad I have a RE follow up on Thursday. Hopefully he'll give me the thumbs up to start Femara. We've been trying now for 10 months, and I am SO ready.
> 
> We have both def been trying for long enough! I'm very happy to hear u see a RE this week as well! Hope we both get lots of good news/info!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mary! We're definitely both due a BFP!Click to expand...

Are u testing tomorrow if ur temp is still up where it is? Your chart still looks amazing as it is today! I'm crossing my fingers tight for u! FX FX FX!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> You're always right girl lol okay so I can start testing 12-13dpo or sooner?
> 
> You can still test when u planned. You could implant tomorrow or u may implant a few days later, u know? But if ur like me, I test once a day with wondfo starting at 8-9dpo, since it is possible to get early BFPs like that, no matter how long ur LP is, its just not AS common to see a BFP before 10dpo, but again, very possible depending on implantation and how fast ur levels rise. I think ud be good to try a frer at 10dpo and have good odds if this is ur lucky month :). Before I just meant dont feel out if u dont get a BFP the "5 days before AF is due", as that doesn't apply to u if ur LP is 12 days, its still is meant to be used 9/10dpo, if its the 5-6 day sooner tests. For u, the 5-6 day sooner tests are more accurate 2-3 days before ur AF would be due. So u can go ahead and test between 9-12dpo with FRER, preferably 10/11dpo, unless u can wait until 12dpo lol. I usually test until 11dpo and then I stop and wait to see if I miss AF before I try testing again. I hate seeing BFNs 12dpo or later, esp with FRER. I'm getting excited thinking about ur test day because of this good feeling I have! FX!Click to expand...

Yes all that info makes perfect sense! I cant even wait until 9dpo but I will try!! I can't wait for our results. First time charting is so exciting!! Especially all these rises lol :)


----------



## Jrepp

Oh you guys!!!! You have all been so busy today, while I had a complete meltdown. 

Charlie - I'm sorry that af has arrived for you. The cycle after a loss is difficult because your body is still trying to get its stuff back together. I hope you stick around and chat while you wait for ovulation to occur next.

Froggy - I am so excited that you guys are giving it another shot. I think either way you have a great plan, and I hope you don't end up having to adopt Mary's cousin LOL.

Sylvia - how was your baby's birthday? 

So AFM: It has been a pretty emotional day for me. I don't know if any of you have been following my blog, but last night I posted about how I feel like I'm drowning in change. Over the past week and a half or so, my husband and I have taken apart a lot of our furniture and packed away a bunch of stuff. About 95% of the clothes that I had in the dresser and closet pre-pregnancy are now packed away. Well.......my brother and my dad came over today to help my husband transport all of our things to my parents house to be stored until we get a bigger place/have the baby. Needless to say I feel like I just finished an entire book of my life and am now waiting for the next book to be published. 

The kicker was, we ordered a crib from walmart and had it shipped to the store. When we got to the store to pick it up we found out that they couldn't find the crib in back. We were refunded our money and told to repurchase the crib and have it sent for free to home instead of to the store. I called the online help desk and they couldn't waive the shipping fees so we ended up having to go back to the store to have the manager order the crib and waive the shipping. Get to the store and they have found the crib, but it won't fit in our tiny car and my dad had already gone back home. He met us back at Walmart and we got the crib in the car and into the dining room. Such a roller coaster!


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:


> Sylvia - how was your baby's birthday?

Its still going on right now lol. Its my father in laws brother that's hosting it since he's the only one near us that we know. We definitely couldn't have a party in the motel lol. But its going good he's happy thank you :)


----------



## laurac1988

Curveball! My temp went back UP??


----------



## TTC74

So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!

I would feel the same way but don't give up tons of women get their Bfp even after 11dpo...your chart still looks great! Also it looks triphasic, fx!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary!!! Stupid me left my phone at home today, I'm so sorry. I feel so horrible! I hope all goes well and I'll be looking here for updates later. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

laurac1988 said:


> Curveball! My temp went back UP??

I seen your chart, Fx Fx!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary!!! Stupid me left my phone at home today, I'm so sorry. I feel so horrible! I hope all goes well and I'll be looking here for updates later. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol! Thank u for letting me know! :) You'll probably have like 10+ txts from just me by the time u get home to ur phone :haha:. 
Only 2 1/2 hrs to go!!!! I will be sure to come on and update each and every one of u as soon as I'm out :). FX


----------



## TTC74

mommysylvia said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!
> 
> I would feel the same way but don't give up tons of women get their Bfp even after 11dpo...your chart still looks great! Also it looks triphasic, fx!!Click to expand...

I know! It's adding to my confusion. I had my progesterone levels checked yesterday. I'm going to call and get the number today. Maybe that will give me some insight.


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary!!! Stupid me left my phone at home today, I'm so sorry. I feel so horrible! I hope all goes well and I'll be looking here for updates later. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol! Thank u for letting me know! :) You'll probably have like 10+ txts from just me by the time u get home to ur phone :haha:.
> Only 2 1/2 hrs to go!!!! I will be sure to come on and update each and every one of u as soon as I'm out :). FXClick to expand...

Text away!!!! I want to know everything :) So excited, it's today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

TTC74 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!
> 
> I would feel the same way but don't give up tons of women get their Bfp even after 11dpo...your chart still looks great! Also it looks triphasic, fx!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! It's adding to my confusion. I had my progesterone levels checked yesterday. I'm going to call and get the number today. Maybe that will give me some insight.Click to expand...

Your chart is looking great, FX it leads to a BFP that has just been shy for you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Curveball! My temp went back UP??

ooo FX soo tight! I hope it stays up there nice and high! FX :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

This is like one of the first times my chart didn't have a BIG dip by 4/5dpo. FX it continues to stay going up this time around :)


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck Mary!


----------



## Jrepp

TTC74 said:


> So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!

I tested negative at 9 and 11 dpo, but got a bfp on 13 dpo. Keep your head up. It can happen.



laurac1988 said:


> Curveball! My temp went back UP??

Say wha!?!? Hopefully this is a good sign


----------



## Michellebelle

laurac1988 said:


> Curveball! My temp went back UP??

Your chart is looking so good! Fx it stays up like that and you have a long LP!!



TTC74 said:


> So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!

That is frustrating. I tested at 11 dpo and got a bfn, but I'm still holding out hope myself! And your chart just looks so fantastic. I really really hope this is your BFP chart! Looking at FF, there are a lot of charts with BFNs at 11 dpo, that get their BFP later!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary!!! Stupid me left my phone at home today, I'm so sorry. I feel so horrible! I hope all goes well and I'll be looking here for updates later. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol! Thank u for letting me know! :) You'll probably have like 10+ txts from just me by the time u get home to ur phone :haha:.
> Only 2 1/2 hrs to go!!!! I will be sure to come on and update each and every one of u as soon as I'm out :). FXClick to expand...

Mary, I'm so excited about your appt today! I can't wait to hear how everything goes!

Over here, steady temps the last two days. I'm trying to hold out testing for another couple of days until AF should have shown. Based on past cycles, I could start spotting today or tomorrow, so I should know soon what to expect!


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> I know! It's adding to my confusion. I had my progesterone levels checked yesterday. I'm going to call and get the number today. Maybe that will give me some insight.

Yes, let all of us know the results!


----------



## mommysylvia

Yesterday I had lotiony cm then it was white ewcm? Very thick stretchy (gross)

About 11pm last night I started having a really stuffy nose then it turned into trouble breathing (I was weezy almost gasping for air) and coughing up a storm. On top of that I have mild af cramps for like 20 mins, I couldnt sleep I felt horrible..I still do :(


----------



## TTC74

Jrepp said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!
> 
> I tested negative at 9 and 11 dpo, but got a bfp on 13 dpo. Keep your head up. It can happen.Click to expand...

Thank you! That's so encouraging! I've never had such a beautiful chart. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I do have some cramping today, but with AF not due for another 3-4 days and no temp drop (in fact a raised temp) this morning, I'm hoping it's a good sign. Stretch away with a sticky bean, uterus!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> About 11pm last night I started having a really stuffy nose then it turned into trouble breathing (I was weezy almost gasping for air) and coughing up a storm. On top of that I have mild af cramps for like 20 mins, I couldnt sleep I felt horrible..I still do :(

ME TOO!!! I had so much trouble falling asleep due to my stuffy nose! Now its a little runny :-\. I'm so sick of sinus crap this year! I never had sinus issues before this past yr. It stinks! Maybe this time around it'll be a good sign for me and hopefully its a good early sign for u! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Curveball! My temp went back UP??
> 
> Your chart is looking so good! Fx it stays up like that and you have a long LP!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> So, my chart still looks great but still testing BFN with FMU at 11 DPO. This is just exhausting. It's hard to be optimistic with a BFN at 11 DPO on. FRER but i know there is still some modicum of hope. I'm so confused!Click to expand...
> 
> That is frustrating. I tested at 11 dpo and got a bfn, but I'm still holding out hope myself! And your chart just looks so fantastic. I really really hope this is your BFP chart! Looking at FF, there are a lot of charts with BFNs at 11 dpo, that get their BFP later!
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Mary!!! Stupid me left my phone at home today, I'm so sorry. I feel so horrible! I hope all goes well and I'll be looking here for updates later. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Thank u for letting me know! :) You'll probably have like 10+ txts from just me by the time u get home to ur phone :haha:.
> Only 2 1/2 hrs to go!!!! I will be sure to come on and update each and every one of u as soon as I'm out :). FXClick to expand...
> 
> Mary, I'm so excited about your appt today! I can't wait to hear how everything goes!
> 
> Over here, steady temps the last two days. I'm trying to hold out testing for another couple of days until AF should have shown. Based on past cycles, I could start spotting today or tomorrow, so I should know soon what to expect!Click to expand...

Your chart does look quite stable! It looks good! I'm crossing my fingers that the spotting & :af: stays away! FX FX FX!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> ME TOO!!! I had so much trouble falling asleep due to my stuffy nose! Now its a little runny :-\. I'm so sick of sinus crap this year! I never had sinus issues before this past yr. It stinks! Maybe this time around it'll be a good sign for me and hopefully its a good early sign for u! FX!

Yes now mine is runny and stuffy! Hopefully it is a sign for us! I never feel this way. Fx!!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Lots of watery cm this morning. Has anyone experienced this right before AF or a BFP?


----------



## mdscpa

Silently waiting for your appointment Mary.... FX all goes well.


----------



## mdscpa

I agree with the other ladies Michelle... You chart looks stable.... Regarding CM after O, i got creamy or watery CM and one occasion of EWCM during my non-bfp cycles. Oddly, i stopped checking my CM few days after O (got tired of it) and just put creamy (not checking the inside CM) during my :bfp: cycle. So, i'm not sure what my CM really is during that time. 

Is this normal for you? If not, maybe it's a good sign..... FX

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies im back again... 

Just to let you all know I had a third blood drawn yesterday and the HCG is now 95 :cry:

I have had to choices and its to wait one week and see if resolves itself cause apparently if its tissue from the miscarriage then it will come away or absorb back into my system and the same for an ectopic.. simply because the HCG is decreasing slowly its unlikely to cause any harm, but I would have to keep a look out for any pain for one week then they will repeat the blood test in a weeks time.. so will have to have blood drawn again :( 

Second option was to have a one off injection to help the cells die off, but they said they use it in chemotherapy. So have decided with the consultant to do it more natural and go back to them in one week. 

I'm lost and devastated but the worse thing as the room opposite me had just had a baby and I was told I would no longer be having a baby hers was crying and I found that hard :cry:

I know I wasn't that far along but I would like to give our baby a name of some kind instead of saying baby.. Can anyone think of any ideas maybe? I know it sounds stupid :( :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe calling your baby an angel will fit no matter what your baby's sex was. cry: typing was) I'm sorry this happened to you.... <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Angel is quite a common reference I'm aware of I wanted something a little different... It was one that is obvious, I don't know what im talking about do I? Talking a little rubbish sorry ladies :cry::dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

So very sorry Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## cutieq

Not rubbish at all. I too just normally said my angels. Did you have any names special to you? Sorry you're having to deal with this...


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> I agree with the other ladies Michelle... You chart looks stable.... Regarding CM after O, i got creamy or watery CM and one occasion of EWCM during my non-bfp cycles. Oddly, i stopped checking my CM few days after O (got tired of it) and just put creamy (not checking the inside CM) during my :bfp: cycle. So, i'm not sure what my CM really is during that time.
> 
> Is this normal for you? If not, maybe it's a good sign..... FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm not sure if it's normal. The stable temps aren't. But for cm, I'm usually marking either creamy or sticky on my charts around this time. However, it could have been watery in the past, I just didn't mark it! :)


SarahLou, sorry you're having to go though this tough time. :hugs: I agree, maybe finding a little nickname that is special to you may help?


----------



## SarahLou372

I would just like a nice little nick name but I cant think straight right now :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

SarahLou372 said:


> I would just like a nice little nick name but I cant think straight right now :shrug:

You've got a lot on your mind right now. Maybe it will come to you.


----------



## melewen

So sorry Sarah :( did you have a nickname for the baby? I remember that pain at the office so vividly, going in and feeling I would NEVER get pregnant and seeing pregnant women all around me and I would cry right there! But try to be positive and know that you WILL be that woman with a baby crying in the office.. Take the time to grieve now but know that you will be a mum

Michelle and ttc for what it's worth remember that FF considers any BFP before 12dpo an early BFP! Can't wait to see how this turns out! I never had a big dip at 8dpo ever before until my BFP cycle and I was just convinced. I have good feelings about yours!

Mary!!!! I am so excited!!!! Hoping to hear updates from you any minute now!! Thank god you aren't down here with us because we are snowed in at the moment! I can't imagine anything more frustrating! Can't freaking wait!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Im out of the RE's! So, Ill be starting the bcp's in about 15-30 days and that will be the start to my 6wk IVF process!! :). I need to get my day 3 bloods done all over again and they're going to check for fibroids and such with a "SHG" (saline in uterus only) and then that same day they're going to do a "mock transfer" to make sure, in advance, that there's nothing in the way of doing the actual embryo transfer. Soo, as long as my uterus looks good in the "SHG", I should have my sticky bean transferred into my uterus by mid-late April! Yay!! This is truly exciting! He was a really good doc and he made dh and I both feel very comfortable. He said he doesn't see getting IVF done in 4 1/2 months as being a problem, at all! Woo! I feel so much better now! He doesn't even care about my 7dpo bloods cuz I'll be on meds anyway so my other doc didn't know what she was talking about, once again! But anyway, day 3 bloods, along with any other bloods he wants that day as well, and then our follow up appt will be scheduled and IVF will for sure be happening March-April!! Im sooooo incredibly excited! Now its feeling so real!!! Wooo! Dh and I can't stop smiling! I was really scared that there wouldn't be time but there is :) yay!! So this lady should truly be joining you ladies in the apregnancy thread in just 2-2 1/2 months! Did I say I'm sooo excited yet?! Lol :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Lots of watery cm this morning. Has anyone experienced this right before AF or a BFP?

I get watery-ish cm every month before AF, I was told its due to estrogen starting to take over again BUT ive also seen many MANY ladies get BFP's with watery cm close to AF time so it def differs person to person. Cm really isn't a great pg sign because for many, they dont notice true cm changes until after a bfp, u know? I have lots of hope for u! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies im back again...
> 
> Just to let you all know I had a third blood drawn yesterday and the HCG is now 95 :cry:
> 
> I have had to choices and its to wait one week and see if resolves itself cause apparently if its tissue from the miscarriage then it will come away or absorb back into my system and the same for an ectopic.. simply because the HCG is decreasing slowly its unlikely to cause any harm, but I would have to keep a look out for any pain for one week then they will repeat the blood test in a weeks time.. so will have to have blood drawn again :(
> 
> Second option was to have a one off injection to help the cells die off, but they said they use it in chemotherapy. So have decided with the consultant to do it more natural and go back to them in one week.
> 
> I'm lost and devastated but the worse thing as the room opposite me had just had a baby and I was told I would no longer be having a baby hers was crying and I found that hard :cry:
> 
> I know I wasn't that far along but I would like to give our baby a name of some kind instead of saying baby.. Can anyone think of any ideas maybe? I know it sounds stupid :( :dohh:

I'm so sorry Sarah. And its not stupid at all to want to call your baby something. I think Angel is a good name, since s/he is CERTAINLY an angel. My heart truly goes out for you. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Awesome news Mary!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Awesome news Mary!!!!

Thanks hun! It wont be long until I'll be joining you now! :) woohoo!!


----------



## Jrepp

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies im back again...
> 
> Just to let you all know I had a third blood drawn yesterday and the HCG is now 95 :cry:
> 
> I have had to choices and its to wait one week and see if resolves itself cause apparently if its tissue from the miscarriage then it will come away or absorb back into my system and the same for an ectopic.. simply because the HCG is decreasing slowly its unlikely to cause any harm, but I would have to keep a look out for any pain for one week then they will repeat the blood test in a weeks time.. so will have to have blood drawn again :(
> 
> Second option was to have a one off injection to help the cells die off, but they said they use it in chemotherapy. So have decided with the consultant to do it more natural and go back to them in one week.
> 
> I'm lost and devastated but the worse thing as the room opposite me had just had a baby and I was told I would no longer be having a baby hers was crying and I found that hard :cry:
> 
> I know I wasn't that far along but I would like to give our baby a name of some kind instead of saying baby.. Can anyone think of any ideas maybe? I know it sounds stupid :( :dohh:

I'm so sorry Sarah. My heart is truly breaking for you. I understand the need to name your baby, I thought about it too. My suggestion would be to name the baby as you would have anyways. No nickname, but the name you would have given your child. My husband and in did a balloon release for our angels, perhaps that is something you would consider.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Im out of the RE's! So, Ill be starting the bcp's in about 15-30 days and that will be the start to my 6wk IVF process!! :). I need to get my day 3 bloods done all over again and they're going to check for fibroids and such with a "SHG" (saline in uterus only) and then that same day they're going to do a "mock transfer" to make sure, in advance, that there's nothing in the way of doing the actual embryo transfer. Soo, as long as my uterus looks good in the "SHG", I should have my sticky bean transferred into my uterus by mid-late April! Yay!! This is truly exciting! He was a really good doc and he made dh and I both feel very comfortable. He said he doesn't see getting IVF done in 4 1/2 months as being a problem, at all! Woo! I feel so much better now! He doesn't even care about my 7dpo bloods cuz I'll be on meds anyway so my other doc didn't know what she was talking about, once again! But anyway, day 3 bloods, along with any other bloods he wants that day as well, and then our follow up appt will be scheduled and IVF will for sure be happening March-April!! Im sooooo incredibly excited! Now its feeling so real!!! Wooo! Dh and I can't stop smiling! I was really scared that there wouldn't be time but there is :) yay!! So this lady should truly be joining you ladies in the apregnancy thread in just 2-2 1/2 months! Did I say I'm sooo excited yet?! Lol :haha:

That's sooooo exciting! Did they talk about transferring one or two? Seeing as that you have gotten pregnant pretty easily before the tube issue, my inkling would be to transfer one and see what happens. What happens if you have a large harvest and fertilization rate, what are you going to do with the embryos?


----------



## mdscpa

That's perfect news Mary. Happy you got a great doctor to look after you.... Can't wait to hear your updates from your IVF journey and FX :bfp: the first try..... :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## melewen

Mary that is so exciting!!!! So if the process is only ABOUT 6 weeks would you have time to do two rounds if you had to? I feel very confident you'll get a sticky little bean the first round but just curious!!

Sarah maybe Gabe or Gabriel/le? I googled angels of children (since.. angel.. you know) and Angel Gabriel is apparently the archangel of.. childbirth? I found a saint of pregnant women and another angel who "has a special place in his heart for children" but their names were really weird. Just an idea :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

So, I've been having a lot of cramping today and I have a milky discharge. Could I potentially be implanting or something this late (11 DPO)?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies im back again...
> 
> Just to let you all know I had a third blood drawn yesterday and the HCG is now 95 :cry:
> 
> I have had to choices and its to wait one week and see if resolves itself cause apparently if its tissue from the miscarriage then it will come away or absorb back into my system and the same for an ectopic.. simply because the HCG is decreasing slowly its unlikely to cause any harm, but I would have to keep a look out for any pain for one week then they will repeat the blood test in a weeks time.. so will have to have blood drawn again :(
> 
> Second option was to have a one off injection to help the cells die off, but they said they use it in chemotherapy. So have decided with the consultant to do it more natural and go back to them in one week.
> 
> I'm lost and devastated but the worse thing as the room opposite me had just had a baby and I was told I would no longer be having a baby hers was crying and I found that hard :cry:
> 
> I know I wasn't that far along but I would like to give our baby a name of some kind instead of saying baby.. Can anyone think of any ideas maybe? I know it sounds stupid :( :dohh:
> 
> I'm so sorry Sarah. My heart is truly breaking for you. I understand the need to name your baby, I thought about it too. My suggestion would be to name the baby as you would have anyways. No nickname, but the name you would have given your child. My husband and in did a balloon release for our angels, perhaps that is something you would consider.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Im out of the RE's! So, Ill be starting the bcp's in about 15-30 days and that will be the start to my 6wk IVF process!! :). I need to get my day 3 bloods done all over again and they're going to check for fibroids and such with a "SHG" (saline in uterus only) and then that same day they're going to do a "mock transfer" to make sure, in advance, that there's nothing in the way of doing the actual embryo transfer. Soo, as long as my uterus looks good in the "SHG", I should have my sticky bean transferred into my uterus by mid-late April! Yay!! This is truly exciting! He was a really good doc and he made dh and I both feel very comfortable. He said he doesn't see getting IVF done in 4 1/2 months as being a problem, at all! Woo! I feel so much better now! He doesn't even care about my 7dpo bloods cuz I'll be on meds anyway so my other doc didn't know what she was talking about, once again! But anyway, day 3 bloods, along with any other bloods he wants that day as well, and then our follow up appt will be scheduled and IVF will for sure be happening March-April!! Im sooooo incredibly excited! Now its feeling so real!!! Wooo! Dh and I can't stop smiling! I was really scared that there wouldn't be time but there is :) yay!! So this lady should truly be joining you ladies in the apregnancy thread in just 2-2 1/2 months! Did I say I'm sooo excited yet?! Lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's sooooo exciting! Did they talk about transferring one or two? Seeing as that you have gotten pregnant pretty easily before the tube issue, my inkling would be to transfer one and see what happens. What happens if you have a large harvest and fertilization rate, what are you going to do with the embryos?Click to expand...

Depending on how good the eggs are, we may do 1 or 2. We decided with the doc to see how the embryos look before fully decided. But like u said, we'll probably just go with one, as long as we can get a reallyyy good eggy :)
And if we have a large harvest rate, we're going to freeze any left over embryos for the future INCASE we decide to try again but I truly think this will be the last time I try for a baby. It's been such a hard 2+ yrs that I really don't think I could go through it all again but we decided we will keep them just incase we decide we want another down the road. I cant believe its actually happening! I truly think ill have a successful first IVF cycle. I'm not letting go of this good feeling! I need to make sure I stay as positive and relaxed as possible! Hopefully I do good with the relaxation part, lol. FX for nothing but the best!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary that is so exciting!!!! So if the process is only ABOUT 6 weeks would you have time to do two rounds if you had to? I feel very confident you'll get a sticky little bean the first round but just curious!!
> 
> Sarah maybe Gabe or Gabriel/le? I googled angels of children (since.. angel.. you know) and Angel Gabriel is apparently the archangel of.. childbirth? I found a saint of pregnant women and another angel who "has a special place in his heart for children" but their names were really weird. Just an idea :hugs:

As u said, hopefully one round will be enough but yes, as long as there's nothing bad going on in my uterus, (which It looked great during my hsg and u/s so I'm not too worried about it) then Ill have time for exactly two rounds :). And hopefully I get enough embryos during the first retrieval so that we won't need to repeat that part for our second round, u know? It'll save a little time :). I def believe we will be pregnant with a healthy LO by June at the very latest, hopefully April tho!  FX!


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> So, I've been having a lot of cramping today and I have a milky discharge. Could I potentially be implanting or something this late (11 DPO)?

It is possible! You should try testing again tomorrow or the day after because u could have just implanted today or even 2-4 days ago and maybe ur levels just aren't detectable in ur urine yet. FX this is the case! The reason doctors consider an LP of 11 days or longer as a "healthy" LP is because its most common for women to implant between 6-12dpo so again, def possible! :) GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Great news Mary!

Thank u! It felt so surreal walking out of the IVF clinic. I said to dh, "it feels like we're in a lifetime movie...i cant believe we are actually starting IVF!".. lol. Idk why I thought of a lifetime movie, other than the fact that I watch LMN all the time and there's so many movies with surrogates or IVF and I always watched those movies, wishing I'd get the chance at IVF and today my wish came true!  The lady walking behind us got a kick out of me feeling like we were in a lifetime movie :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm really sorry, Sarah. I never nicknamed my loss, just called it my angel. Really wish I would have though. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Wonderful news, Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies. Sorry if I miss anyone but I'm on my phone, fallen way behind with all of the posts and my phone has lost my replies 3 times already!! :dohh:

Fx for all you tww ladies! I hope ytour BFP's is just a pee pee away!

Mary, I'm so excited for you :dance: cannot wait to have you guys over on the birthing thread!!!!

Sarah, I'm once again so sorry for the pain you are going hrou :hugs: I don't think naming your baby is stupid at all!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Wonderful news, Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks kenna! :) Text me when you get home & I hope u have a good day at work! Take it as easy as u can!  <3
I'm soo happy I have a true chance at being pregnant with you, Jess, and all these other amazing ladies!!! Very excited to have a much, much greater chance at experiencing pregnancy with you ladies! I always have had hope that the enzymes would work but I never actually knew if they'd help so its nice to KNOW for the first time since my HSG that I have a real shot at a successful pregnancy. I cant stop saying it and I think I'm annoying my mother at this point, repeating myself over and over. :haha:. But who knows, maybe the enzymes did work and still are working but I'm def not passing up my chance at IVF in order to find out. I told DH that after we have the baby, ill go for a repeat HSG and see if my tube is cleared so I can let others know whether it helped. I feel bad that I won't be able to share results when I was hoping but hopefully I can give an answer one day soon. 

My chart is really attractive to me, lol. Its just a little different I guess.. I'd be amazed if it happened to stay up for a BFP, that'd be nuts because of the timing! I'm hoping to see no BIG dip tomorrow because that'd def make my chart different. I almost always get a big, pre-o type dip between 2-5dpo, I think it happened at 6dpo once. I have been having lots and lots of light cramping in my lower abdomen all day today but that could just be gas or me being bloated, who knows! Since I just got my wondfos, ill prob try testing in 3 days, 8dpo, just to see, lol :). THIS is by far the easiest TWW so far for me. I have it set in my mind that April is my month and I'm ok with that so right now I actually wont let AFs visit get me down right now. Its amazing how relaxed that consultation made me feel. Now my nervousness is gone and I feel nothing but excitement inside! FX for our first round!

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WAITING TO TEST!!! :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Great news mary! So happy for you!! If you have left over embryos you could always adopt them out. Embryo adoption is really a beautiful thing. Dh and I have done some research into it.


----------



## march201031

This is my first post, we have been trying for 18 months i am 30 years old. I am day 12 post IUI #4 with letrozole 7.5 mg. I got a negative, although my doc told me to not test till day 16. I have been gluten free for 3 months and tired acupuncture as well.. I will wait i guess till day 16... every testing has come back negative for infertility workup for myself and husband. I am experiencing cramping since day 10 and I have been waking up so hot! I had issues when i was in my early 20's with getting over heated when I was about to start period. What are people's thoughts? I have been having really weird dreams and more irritable then normal.


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Im out of the RE's! So, Ill be starting the bcp's in about 15-30 days and that will be the start to my 6wk IVF process!! :). I need to get my day 3 bloods done all over again and they're going to check for fibroids and such with a "SHG" (saline in uterus only) and then that same day they're going to do a "mock transfer" to make sure, in advance, that there's nothing in the way of doing the actual embryo transfer. Soo, as long as my uterus looks good in the "SHG", I should have my sticky bean transferred into my uterus by mid-late April! Yay!! This is truly exciting! He was a really good doc and he made dh and I both feel very comfortable. He said he doesn't see getting IVF done in 4 1/2 months as being a problem, at all! Woo! I feel so much better now! He doesn't even care about my 7dpo bloods cuz I'll be on meds anyway so my other doc didn't know what she was talking about, once again! But anyway, day 3 bloods, along with any other bloods he wants that day as well, and then our follow up appt will be scheduled and IVF will for sure be happening March-April!! Im sooooo incredibly excited! Now its feeling so real!!! Wooo! Dh and I can't stop smiling! I was really scared that there wouldn't be time but there is :) yay!! So this lady should truly be joining you ladies in the apregnancy thread in just 2-2 1/2 months! Did I say I'm sooo excited yet?! Lol :haha:

So glad to hear that Mary, hopefully you won't need that and you get your BFP before then since you're having good temps and cycle :) I see you're testing in 3 days... I'll take a cheapie that day then the next I'll take FRER or Answer :thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Lots of watery cm this morning. Has anyone experienced this right before AF or a BFP?
> 
> I get watery-ish cm every month before AF, I was told its due to estrogen starting to take over again BUT ive also seen many MANY ladies get BFP's with watery cm close to AF time so it def differs person to person. Cm really isn't a great pg sign because for many, they dont notice true cm changes until after a bfp, u know? I have lots of hope for u! FX!Click to expand...

Thanks! I may usually get it before AF, I'm just not sure. I don't have it written down, but maybe it just never stood out to me before. 

And I am soooooo glad your appointment went so well! That is so exciting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Im out of the RE's! So, Ill be starting the bcp's in about 15-30 days and that will be the start to my 6wk IVF process!! :). I need to get my day 3 bloods done all over again and they're going to check for fibroids and such with a "SHG" (saline in uterus only) and then that same day they're going to do a "mock transfer" to make sure, in advance, that there's nothing in the way of doing the actual embryo transfer. Soo, as long as my uterus looks good in the "SHG", I should have my sticky bean transferred into my uterus by mid-late April! Yay!! This is truly exciting! He was a really good doc and he made dh and I both feel very comfortable. He said he doesn't see getting IVF done in 4 1/2 months as being a problem, at all! Woo! I feel so much better now! He doesn't even care about my 7dpo bloods cuz I'll be on meds anyway so my other doc didn't know what she was talking about, once again! But anyway, day 3 bloods, along with any other bloods he wants that day as well, and then our follow up appt will be scheduled and IVF will for sure be happening March-April!! Im sooooo incredibly excited! Now its feeling so real!!! Wooo! Dh and I can't stop smiling! I was really scared that there wouldn't be time but there is :) yay!! So this lady should truly be joining you ladies in the apregnancy thread in just 2-2 1/2 months! Did I say I'm sooo excited yet?! Lol :haha:
> 
> So glad to hear that Mary, hopefully you won't need that and you get your BFP before then since you're having good temps and cycle :) I see you're testing in 3 days... I'll take a cheapie that day then the next I'll take FRER or Answer :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) And yay, test buddies! :haha:
I'm going to have to stalk up for my IVF cycle if no bfp this cycle that is ... I know I'm going to want to test my trigger shot out and then hope and pray my hpts get darker by 10-12dpo, rather than lighter that cycle. Ill be testing like crazy while I test the trigger out just so if it happens to show the HCG is already out of my system by 8/9dpo, ill know anything after that would be a true BFP :) FX! I really haven't stopped talking about this ALL day! It wasn't nearly as real to me until the moment we walked into that clinic today!
So, my mom wants to come in the room while our baby is being made and dh is 100% ok with that. I think I may allow her to come in. She is clueless about what ive been through fertility wise so seeing IVF being preformed would be very educational for her, lol. Plus for some reason, even tho I'm almost 26, I STILL feel most comfortable if my mother is with me at nerve racking appts :haha:. It calms me down alot. It sounds so weird to say my mother is going to watch our LO be made lol. It will be a beautiful moment though. She was really excited to hear that we'll actually be seeing the embryo(s) being transferred on a screen in the room. I think that's the part that officially made her want to go with us :haha:. Now my mom can be there for the making of and the birth of s/he, lucky grandma! Haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Lots of watery cm this morning. Has anyone experienced this right before AF or a BFP?
> 
> I get watery-ish cm every month before AF, I was told its due to estrogen starting to take over again BUT ive also seen many MANY ladies get BFP's with watery cm close to AF time so it def differs person to person. Cm really isn't a great pg sign because for many, they dont notice true cm changes until after a bfp, u know? I have lots of hope for u! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I may usually get it before AF, I'm just not sure. I don't have it written down, but maybe it just never stood out to me before.
> 
> And I am soooooo glad your appointment went so well! That is so exciting!Click to expand...

Whether its usual for u or not, I truly hope it leads to ur BFP! :) As jess mentioned earlier, she didn't get her BFP this time around until 13dpo, negative before that and so its very possible that ur little bean could just need some more time  I'm hoping this is the case for u! FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Went to my pelvic pain appointment today. They gave me a pelvic sling but it is wayyyy to big so they are working with the physical therapist to locate a smaller pelvic girdle because the pain I'm feeling in my pubic bone and lower back are from the ligaments relaxing and my weak pelvic floor trying to pick up the slack. I should have it figured out by Thursday.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Went to my pelvic pain appointment today. They gave me a pelvic sling but it is wayyyy to big so they are working with the physical therapist to locate a smaller pelvic girdle because the pain I'm feeling in my pubic bone and lower back are from the ligaments relaxing and my weak pelvic floor trying to pick up the slack. I should have it figured out by Thursday.

oh no jess! I need to keep up with ur damn blog more! Lifes been so crazy but now I can finally relax a little! 
I really hope all works out for u ASAP. Just reading ur post literally caused an ache in my vagina, I can only imagine how u actually feel! I cant wait til you have your LO in your arms and are feeling much better! You have had alit going on physically for at least a year or so, since we met.. It makes me feel terrible for u! Again, I hope everything is fixed up ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks hun :) And yay, test buddies! :haha:
> I'm going to have to stalk up for my IVF cycle if no bfp this cycle that is ... I know I'm going to want to test my trigger shot out and then hope and pray my hpts get darker by 10-12dpo, rather than lighter that cycle. Ill be testing like crazy while I test the trigger out just so if it happens to show the HCG is already out of my system by 8/9dpo, ill know anything after that would be a true BFP :) FX! I really haven't stopped talking about this ALL day! It wasn't nearly as real to me until the moment we walked into that clinic today!
> So, my mom wants to come in the room while our baby is being made and dh is 100% ok with that. I think I may allow her to come in. She is clueless about what ive been through fertility wise so seeing IVF being preformed would be very educational for her, lol. Plus for some reason, even tho I'm almost 26, I STILL feel most comfortable if my mother is with me at nerve racking appts :haha:. It calms me down alot. It sounds so weird to say my mother is going to watch our LO be made lol. It will be a beautiful moment though. She was really excited to hear that we'll actually be seeing the embryo(s) being transferred on a screen in the room. I think that's the part that officially made her want to go with us :haha:. Now my mom can be there for the making of and the birth of s/he, lucky grandma! Haha

Yeah that would be really neat...I bet its going to be awesome looking at all that happen!!! I'm just SOOOO eager to start testing, I hate this wait so much. 

What's really different is I just started having shooting rectal pain and pressure? Where I have to jump up when laying down... I hope its pregnancy related even though its still early lol
Edit: I just found out that the rectal pain/pressure can be due to my retroverted uterus


----------



## WunnaBubba2

march201031 said:


> This is my first post, we have been trying for 18 months i am 30 years old. I am day 12 post IUI #4 with letrozole 7.5 mg. I got a negative, although my doc told me to not test till day 16. I have been gluten free for 3 months and tired acupuncture as well.. I will wait i guess till day 16... every testing has come back negative for infertility workup for myself and husband. I am experiencing cramping since day 10 and I have been waking up so hot! I had issues when i was in my early 20's with getting over heated when I was about to start period. What are people's thoughts? I have been having really weird dreams and more irritable then normal.

:hi: and welcome to the group.

I would suggest waiting a few more days to test before taking that BFN to heart :flower:

Dr's and preggo tests normally want us to wait which is much easier said than done but I think it is because most women don't get early positives. I didn't expect to either but did.

Don't loose hope yet hun! As long as AF hasn't shown chances for your BFP is very good!
FX and tons of :dust: :dust:



Jrepp said:


> Went to my pelvic pain appointment today. They gave me a pelvic sling but it is wayyyy to big so they are working with the physical therapist to locate a smaller pelvic girdle because the pain I'm feeling in my pubic bone and lower back are from the ligaments relaxing and my weak pelvic floor trying to pick up the slack. I should have it figured out by Thursday.

Grrr... so sorry for the pain you are going through! I hope they can get the girdle to you sooner rather than later and that it gives you some relief :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

euuuuuuurgh dippy temp this morning. Feel like I'm out. But its OK! I have clomid to start next cycle


----------



## Wishing1010

Still a high temp, laura!!!


----------



## TTC74

Chart still looks stellar. Still testing BFN. :nope:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :) And yay, test buddies! :haha:
> I'm going to have to stalk up for my IVF cycle if no bfp this cycle that is ... I know I'm going to want to test my trigger shot out and then hope and pray my hpts get darker by 10-12dpo, rather than lighter that cycle. Ill be testing like crazy while I test the trigger out just so if it happens to show the HCG is already out of my system by 8/9dpo, ill know anything after that would be a true BFP :) FX! I really haven't stopped talking about this ALL day! It wasn't nearly as real to me until the moment we walked into that clinic today!
> So, my mom wants to come in the room while our baby is being made and dh is 100% ok with that. I think I may allow her to come in. She is clueless about what ive been through fertility wise so seeing IVF being preformed would be very educational for her, lol. Plus for some reason, even tho I'm almost 26, I STILL feel most comfortable if my mother is with me at nerve racking appts :haha:. It calms me down alot. It sounds so weird to say my mother is going to watch our LO be made lol. It will be a beautiful moment though. She was really excited to hear that we'll actually be seeing the embryo(s) being transferred on a screen in the room. I think that's the part that officially made her want to go with us :haha:. Now my mom can be there for the making of and the birth of s/he, lucky grandma! Haha
> 
> Yeah that would be really neat...I bet its going to be awesome looking at all that happen!!! I'm just SOOOO eager to start testing, I hate this wait so much.
> 
> What's really different is I just started having shooting rectal pain and pressure? Where I have to jump up when laying down... I hope its pregnancy related even though its still early lol
> Edit: I just found out that the rectal pain/pressure can be due to my retroverted uterusClick to expand...

It can also be caused from constipation, even if ur really slightly constipated. It happens to me from time to time. Hope it ends up being a good sign for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Chart still looks stellar. Still testing BFN. :nope:

It looks like ur chart turned somewhat triphasic 4 days ago and many say they got BFPs on the 5th day of a triphasic pattern so maybe that's the case for u...? I hope so!

Also, it looks like ur temp usually drops for AF by 13dpo at the latest so lets hope it stays up tomorrow and that could def be a good sign! What type of test have you been using?


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Chart still looks stellar. Still testing BFN. :nope:
> 
> It looks like ur chart turned somewhat triphasic 4 days ago and many say they got BFPs on the 5th day of a triphasic pattern so maybe that's the case for u...? I hope so!
> 
> Also, it looks like ur temp usually drops for AF by 13dpo at the latest so lets hope it stays up tomorrow and that could def be a good sign! What type of test have you been using?Click to expand...

FRER with FMU.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well its 6dpo and my chart doesn't have any BIG dips yet, which is very unusual. I have a feeling that less stress this cycle may have to do with my higher temps so far this TWW. Now lets see if it rises again tomorrow or dips more. Idk why I like looking at my dang chart so much! Lol. I heard temps may be all wacky my IVF cycle so I'm going to temp but not read too much into it. 

Only 2 days left until we try a wondfo Sylvia! :) And ur chart looks GREAT at this point! FX it keeps up with this beautiful pattern!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Chart still looks stellar. Still testing BFN. :nope:
> 
> It looks like ur chart turned somewhat triphasic 4 days ago and many say they got BFPs on the 5th day of a triphasic pattern so maybe that's the case for u...? I hope so!
> 
> Also, it looks like ur temp usually drops for AF by 13dpo at the latest so lets hope it stays up tomorrow and that could def be a good sign! What type of test have you been using?Click to expand...
> 
> FRER with FMU.Click to expand...

You still have a shot :). Maybe u implanted at 10dpo or so and its too soon. U know? I always keep Jess in mind with her 13dpo bfp. And u can look in the FF gallery under pregnancy charts and u can type in that the first test was negative on 12dpo and the first positive was 13dpo and u will find many charts where women got later BFPs. I stalk those gallerys like crazy! Lol


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well its 6dpo and my chart doesn't have any BIG dips yet, which is very unusual. I have a feeling that less stress this cycle may have to do with my higher temps so far this TWW. Now lets see if it rises again tomorrow or dips more. Idk why I like looking at my dang chart so much! Lol. I heard temps may be all wacky my IVF cycle so I'm going to temp but not read too much into it.
> 
> Only 2 days left until we try a wondfo Sylvia! :) And ur chart looks GREAT at this point! FX it keeps up with this beautiful pattern!

I wish I had wondfos...I only have Walmart cheapie since I'm not able to order the ICs :cry: lol. Thank you, and don't worry I always love staring at my chart too!! As far the rectal pain its a different kind of pain than constipation. It radiated all the way to the bottom of my spine that's why I jumped... I never have a pains to go rr just during thats because Ive had hemorrhoids after my son. Hopefully it means something more! Also last night before I went to bed I had light brown almost beige cm just a spot...do I mark that as spotting on FF or just ignore it?


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm out. :( temp drop this morning, and then AF showed up. 

I am excited to finally schedule a fertility appointment. I tried to schedule yesterday, but I just had to leave a voicemail. Hoping to get answers and a plan!


----------



## mommysylvia

Michellebelle said:


> I'm out. :( temp drop this morning, and then AF showed up.
> 
> I am excited to finally schedule a fertility appointment. I tried to schedule yesterday, but I just had to leave a voicemail. Hoping to get answers and a plan!

Aw I'm sorry Michelle, but its great that you're going to have a fertility appt! Fx for you BFP this cycle :)


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry the :witch: got you Michelle but i'm glad you're seeing a specialist.... FX for a :bfp: next cyle.....


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank you! My DH is going to get a SA as well, so we should have a plan of action soon.. Whether that means me taking supplements or him giving up coffee. :)


----------



## mdscpa

Did he went for SA in the past already? Or is this the first time? DH never gave up his coffee i did when we started TTC'ing.... We both took supplements before and after my 2 failed clomid cycles... Maybe those helped us we don't really know for sure.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well its 6dpo and my chart doesn't have any BIG dips yet, which is very unusual. I have a feeling that less stress this cycle may have to do with my higher temps so far this TWW. Now lets see if it rises again tomorrow or dips more. Idk why I like looking at my dang chart so much! Lol. I heard temps may be all wacky my IVF cycle so I'm going to temp but not read too much into it.
> 
> Only 2 days left until we try a wondfo Sylvia! :) And ur chart looks GREAT at this point! FX it keeps up with this beautiful pattern!
> 
> I wish I had wondfos...I only have Walmart cheapie since I'm not able to order the ICs :cry: lol. Thank you, and don't worry I always love staring at my chart too!! As far the rectal pain its a different kind of pain than constipation. It radiated all the way to the bottom of my spine that's why I jumped... I never have a pains to go rr just during thats because Ive had hemorrhoids after my son. Hopefully it means something more! Also last night before I went to bed I had light brown almost beige cm just a spot...do I mark that as spotting on FF or just ignore it?Click to expand...

Even if its just a spot, id mark it on FF for ur own notes :) It could possible mean something at 5dpo...fx!! And esp if it happened after that pain u had, maybe u had early implantation..? FX FX FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> Did he went for SA in the past already? Or is this the first time? DH never gave up his coffee i did when we started TTC'ing.... We both took supplements before and after my 2 failed clomid cycles... Maybe those helped us we don't really know for sure.

He hadn't. He needs to schedule that today! We were waiting to see what happened this cycle first before scheduling, since we don't think insurance will pay for it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry the mean witch got u Michelle :(. I'm really excited for ur appt tho! That could def be what you need to point u two in the right direction. I really hope u see ur BFP soon hun. You could also mention an HSG to the specialist, if they don't on their own, because 40% of unexplained female infertily issues are due to a slight blockage of the tube(s) and this blockage can and usually will be pushed through with the dye during the HSG. Plus for some reason, an HSG can up ur odds by 25% for 3 cycles after the procedure. This was something I recommended to Daphne as well and I truly believe it helped her. Do u feel it played a role for u Daphne? 
Also, I wish u the best of luck for ur dhs SA! Mine goes for one on Thursday to make sure they won't need to do "ICIS" during IVF. I'm praying both of our hubbys have some of the best swimmers out there! :) Mine could def cut back on some coffee as well! I switched to one cup of Decaf a day about 7 months ago and I'm very proud of that since I always had a coffee glued to my hand before then, lol. Again, I'm so sorry the witch got you! :hugs: I am excited for your update after seeing the fertility doc now though :) GL hun!


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, FX he got great :spermy:.... When we seen a specialist, first she asked was for my DH to get his SA done before focusing on me... She then listed the things she needed for me, like CD3 bloods, HSG (glad i have Mary mentioned it before), follicular studies etc. When all came back normal she thought i may have WEAK OVULATION. And that's when we tried Clomid as per her advice. Unfortunately, it was unsuccessful even though i was responding good with clomid.....Then a month unmedicated still no :bfp: After that cycle we tried to continue the supplements we got months ago before going back to her and that's when we got our surprise :bfp:.

FX all you guys need are supplements....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Did he went for SA in the past already? Or is this the first time? DH never gave up his coffee i did when we started TTC'ing.... We both took supplements before and after my 2 failed clomid cycles... Maybe those helped us we don't really know for sure.
> 
> He hadn't. He needs to schedule that today! We were waiting to see what happened this cycle first before scheduling, since we don't think insurance will pay for it.Click to expand...

Dhs insurance wont pay either. I wish he could use mine since he's doing a procedure with me! Lol. If only... Around here they told me it'd be $100. Is that similar to where u live? Where are u from btw, if u dont mind me asking..?


----------



## mdscpa

DH's insurance didn't cover it here as well but we only paid SAR 50.00 or USD 13.33

Mary, your DH's SA is so expensive!!!!


----------



## TTC74

SA is over $200 in my area! And, of course, insurance won't cover it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> Chart still looks stellar. Still testing BFN. :nope:

Still keeping my FX for you hun... as long as there is no AF I'm hopeful for BFP's for you ladies :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:



Michellebelle said:


> I'm out. :( temp drop this morning, and then AF showed up.
> 
> I am excited to finally schedule a fertility appointment. I tried to schedule yesterday, but I just had to leave a voicemail. Hoping to get answers and a plan!

Grrr.... stupid old hag, so sorry she got you Michelle! :flower:

Glad to read about your appointments and hope that they are able to shed some light for you and that your BFP is not far off now!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## melewen

Speaking of supplements, I read the book Making Babies the month we got our BFP. It's written by one of the top fertility specialists who says that most fertilitu doctors are very short sighted and offer simple prescriptions that don't really take into account the specifics of the couple.. Especially with ivf it is too often prescribed (except in Mary's case obviously it is the perfect thing!! And most cases with tube issues) as it makes the doctor a ton of money BUT a lot of times fertility issues can be caused by a simple infection or too low of a CM pH. It was super interesting and it includes a really in depth quiz for you and dh to figure out what type you are.. I took the supplements recommended for my type (and pushed for thyroid medication, also recommended for my type) and boom, a few weeks later, :bfp: ! It's worth a shot :) I WAS taking so many freaking supplements that I had to take two huge pill organizers on our vacation but it was all enzymes and coq10, vitex etc. It's amazing how individual supplements can be so good for so many fertility issues and most of us in the ttc world aren't aware of them! That surprised me since we all try *everything*!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, BTW the supplements we took were Fetilaid products. DH was already taking them 2 months prior to seeing a specialist so we're not sure if it really helped him or not still he got an awesome numbers. For me, i'm not really producing good amount of CM but when i took these meds i produced a lot.... The cycle i got :bfp: i had 13 days of EWCM.... yay.... but i should warn you that the first 2 cycles i'm taking these products i had spotting few days before :af: which is not normal to me that's why we stopped and went to specialist. 


https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/ttc-boost-bundle.html

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/male-fertility.html


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies. Sorry AF found you Michelle. 

I just wanted to chime in about SA. Mary, your hubby's sa should be paid by your health insurance. They would bill it under your name. Also, check around and see if anywhere has free sas. I found one place here in Denver that offers them free once a month and then forwards the results to your doctor.


----------



## froggyfrog

Me and dh are covered under the same insurance, and my obgyn actually ordered his first one and it was covered under my name like jess said. Then after that at the re it was covered under his name.


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well its 6dpo and my chart doesn't have any BIG dips yet, which is very unusual. I have a feeling that less stress this cycle may have to do with my higher temps so far this TWW. Now lets see if it rises again tomorrow or dips more. Idk why I like looking at my dang chart so much! Lol. I heard temps may be all wacky my IVF cycle so I'm going to temp but not read too much into it.
> 
> Only 2 days left until we try a wondfo Sylvia! :) And ur chart looks GREAT at this point! FX it keeps up with this beautiful pattern!
> 
> I wish I had wondfos...I only have Walmart cheapie since I'm not able to order the ICs :cry: lol. Thank you, and don't worry I always love staring at my chart too!! As far the rectal pain its a different kind of pain than constipation. It radiated all the way to the bottom of my spine that's why I jumped... I never have a pains to go rr just during thats because Ive had hemorrhoids after my son. Hopefully it means something more! Also last night before I went to bed I had light brown almost beige cm just a spot...do I mark that as spotting on FF or just ignore it?Click to expand...
> 
> Even if its just a spot, id mark it on FF for ur own notes :) It could possible mean something at 5dpo...fx!! And esp if it happened after that pain u had, maybe u had early implantation..? FX FX FX!Click to expand...

Hopefully!! Fx!!! Thank you ma'am :)

Oooo I had my first pregnancy related dream during my nap lol I had a dream that I took a hpt and it immediately turned dark pink within seconds and I started feeling "her" move around in my stomach :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry AF found you Michelle.
> 
> I just wanted to chime in about SA. Mary, your hubby's sa should be paid by your health insurance. They would bill it under your name. Also, check around and see if anywhere has free sas. I found one place here in Denver that offers them free once a month and then forwards the results to your doctor.

Thanks jess! Ill figure out if they'll cover his. I was told no but they could very well be wrong! And ill look for a clinic, I just would need one to do it within 15 days so we can have all of our bloods and such done together because the doc may start me on the BCP at the beginning of next cycle. If we have to pay for it, I don't mind, considering how much is being covered for us! I feel very lucky for that. So do I call my insurance company about dhs SA or who do I call? The docs told me it wouldn't be covered before and its at my normal doctors office that its being preformed & we're having the results faxed because the usual clinic is in a 15 minute radius from us whereas the IVF clinic is about 45 mins away, which can affect the sperm. I'm not positive how the insurance part for DH works since they told me it would still be under his insurance but hey, that same doc told me I wasn't covered for IVF so she could very well be wrong again! So yea, who do u suggest to call about that?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well its 6dpo and my chart doesn't have any BIG dips yet, which is very unusual. I have a feeling that less stress this cycle may have to do with my higher temps so far this TWW. Now lets see if it rises again tomorrow or dips more. Idk why I like looking at my dang chart so much! Lol. I heard temps may be all wacky my IVF cycle so I'm going to temp but not read too much into it.
> 
> Only 2 days left until we try a wondfo Sylvia! :) And ur chart looks GREAT at this point! FX it keeps up with this beautiful pattern!
> 
> I wish I had wondfos...I only have Walmart cheapie since I'm not able to order the ICs :cry: lol. Thank you, and don't worry I always love staring at my chart too!! As far the rectal pain its a different kind of pain than constipation. It radiated all the way to the bottom of my spine that's why I jumped... I never have a pains to go rr just during thats because Ive had hemorrhoids after my son. Hopefully it means something more! Also last night before I went to bed I had light brown almost beige cm just a spot...do I mark that as spotting on FF or just ignore it?Click to expand...
> 
> Even if its just a spot, id mark it on FF for ur own notes :) It could possible mean something at 5dpo...fx!! And esp if it happened after that pain u had, maybe u had early implantation..? FX FX FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully!! Fx!!! Thank you ma'am :)
> 
> Oooo I had my first pregnancy related dream during my nap lol I had a dream that I took a hpt and it immediately turned dark pink within seconds and I started feeling "her" move around in my stomach :)Click to expand...

FX! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just saw that 63% of the IVF charts on FF are BFP. That gives me even more hope :). Those are much better odds then the 1-2% chance we've had while TTC so far! It'll be nice to have TRUE hope in my TWW again. For the past 10 months, I pretty much know to expect AF but try and remain hopeful but something in the back of my mind would always say "its just not possible for you right now." It'll be really nice to have a giant amount of hope like I had my first 6 cycles or so TTC. I have missed that excited feeling inside wondering "omg am I pregnant?!" Ahh I Cant wait!


----------



## Jrepp

I would start with the insurance company or the actual clinic.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Arrgh Mary, I cannot wait either! I still read your chart and symptoms every cycle and think... "Omg is she pregnant" 
IVF cycle is going to be great fun :dance: That is if you don't get your BFP now


----------



## mommysylvia

Can't wait for you to get that BFP you've been dying for Mary!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies!  Thankfully I already know that I have the best support group I could possible ask for during my IVF cycle, AKA-you ladies. :) I bet my little eggy will listen to all of you ladies & myself as we're all yelling "stick baby, stick!" :haha: Fx very tightly!


----------



## mommysylvia

So today I ate a 1/4 of a pineapple core to help with implantation and now (20 mins later) I'm having a lot of left pelvic pain!! OUCH!


----------



## starryjune

Not in the TWW and no I won't be as we are preventing now, but I just wanted to vent a bit. I have been so up and down, mostly down, lately. And as I approach my fertile window (still getting very - OPK but I'm on CD9 and O should be CD13 or 14. CM is wet/a bit slippery. Anyway, doesn't matter. No longer TTC until summer at the earliest - DH has no interest - and my life feels empty and pointless now. What am I even here for? I feel like it's all for nothing now.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry June. Are you actively not trying or ntnp for a bit? Perhaps you can secretly keep trying and just not give your so much detail.


----------



## starryjune

So... I just called DH to vent that I am super sad, this being the first month we are really planning on preventing and there will be no chance and that I know all the reasons for taking a break but now that it's the fertile window I feel so empty and upset and keep thinking WHEN will it really be a GOOD time? And his response: we CAN keep trying if that's what I want - that he is just being supportive of what I think is good for me. So, I am not going to be a slave to BBT and all that, and will try to refocus on work, exercise, NO drinking AT ALL (mood sabotager), spending time with friends, writing, painting, crafts, etc. So, seems like you might be seeing me back in the 2WW next week!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry the mean witch got u Michelle :(. I'm really excited for ur appt tho! That could def be what you need to point u two in the right direction. I really hope u see ur BFP soon hun. You could also mention an HSG to the specialist, if they don't on their own, because 40% of unexplained female infertily issues are due to a slight blockage of the tube(s) and this blockage can and usually will be pushed through with the dye during the HSG. Plus for some reason, an HSG can up ur odds by 25% for 3 cycles after the procedure. This was something I recommended to Daphne as well and I truly believe it helped her. Do u feel it played a role for u Daphne?
> Also, I wish u the best of luck for ur dhs SA! Mine goes for one on Thursday to make sure they won't need to do "ICIS" during IVF. I'm praying both of our hubbys have some of the best swimmers out there! :) Mine could def cut back on some coffee as well! I switched to one cup of Decaf a day about 7 months ago and I'm very proud of that since I always had a coffee glued to my hand before then, lol. Again, I'm so sorry the witch got you! :hugs: I am excited for your update after seeing the fertility doc now though :) GL hun!

Thank you! It's so nice to go in armed with info like this! I have my appt scheduled for next Wed morning.. The first they had available and I am so excited!



mdscpa said:


> Ok, FX he got great :spermy:.... When we seen a specialist, first she asked was for my DH to get his SA done before focusing on me... She then listed the things she needed for me, like CD3 bloods, HSG (glad i have Mary mentioned it before), follicular studies etc. When all came back normal she thought i may have WEAK OVULATION. And that's when we tried Clomid as per her advice. Unfortunately, it was unsuccessful even though i was responding good with clomid.....Then a month unmedicated still no :bfp: After that cycle we tried to continue the supplements we got months ago before going back to her and that's when we got our surprise :bfp:.
> 
> FX all you guys need are supplements....

Yes, that would be sooo nice if that is all we need. I know my doctor was concerned about my longer than normal cycles, which is why she was okay referring me to a fertility doc even before my husband gets his SA.. Though I'm hoping he can get that done next week too!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Did he went for SA in the past already? Or is this the first time? DH never gave up his coffee i did when we started TTC'ing.... We both took supplements before and after my 2 failed clomid cycles... Maybe those helped us we don't really know for sure.
> 
> He hadn't. He needs to schedule that today! We were waiting to see what happened this cycle first before scheduling, since we don't think insurance will pay for it.Click to expand...
> 
> Dhs insurance wont pay either. I wish he could use mine since he's doing a procedure with me! Lol. If only... Around here they told me it'd be $100. Is that similar to where u live? Where are u from btw, if u dont mind me asking..?Click to expand...

We live in Austin. I think my doctor told me it would be $150ish. But I am hoping that his or my insurance will cover it. I'll be sure to ask!



froggyfrog said:


> Me and dh are covered under the same insurance, and my obgyn actually ordered his first one and it was covered under my name like jess said. Then after that at the re it was covered under his name.

That is good to know!


----------



## cutieq

mommysilva, I had good luck with the pineapple cope. Myth or not, I am an advocate for it.

Good luck June. I always started off distracted but ended up obsessed somehow. But it wasn't full obsession the whole cycle. Sounds like you have a good plan to keep yourself occupied.


----------



## mommysylvia

cutieq said:


> mommysilva, I had good luck with the pineapple cope. Myth or not, I am an advocate for it.
> 
> Good luck June. I always started off distracted but ended up obsessed somehow. But it wasn't full obsession the whole cycle. Sounds like you have a good plan to keep yourself occupied.

Is that what helped you implant during your current pregnancy? Of course as you can see I started late since its suppose to be after O. But I think its still possible since implantation is 6-12dpo. So I went ahead and ate 1/4 to start off lol


----------



## mommysylvia

While I was searching I found this link someone posted... Its a calculator which adjusts your bbt to a different temp if you tested earlier or later than usual. I put my temp where I took it 4 hrs late and it put it to .2 degrees higher.... Very curious!

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Sylvia, I hope your promising symptoms lead to your BFP :dance:

Hi June, looking forward to see you in the TWW soon and glad that you were able to openly talk to DH about how you feel. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Temp took a swan dive this morning. Come on then period....

Waiting for period to show up so that I can start my clomid


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That sucks, sorry Laura :hugs:

IF (very big IF) she does show I'm very excited for your chlomid cycle!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> While I was searching I found this link someone posted... Its a calculator which adjusts your bbt to a different temp if you tested earlier or later than usual. I put my temp where I took it 4 hrs late and it put it to .2 degrees higher.... Very curious!
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Just be careful with the adjusters because I know for me, my temp doesn't really make ASA much of a difference as they say and sometimes its much more. My RE actually just told me that taking it and using ur actual wake up temp is more accurate than the calculators. My first cycles doing BBT I too used that same site but u started noticing that those sites just didn't work for me. Its completely ok to use it in the TWW since a single temp doesn't matter much, many women do, just be careful before O because it can make it look like u have higher pre-O temps which could make it harder to pinpoint ur O rise. If possible, its best to try and wake at the same time for ur temp, even if u fall RIGHT back to sleep. I just keep my phone or a piece of paper next to my bedside and that way if I want to sleep more, I can :) lol. Just wanted u to be aware that the temp adjustments def differ for everyone but who knows, it may work much better for u then it did me!

Anyway, can't wait to see ur temp today! FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

You are up early, Mary!!! Hope everything is ok :hugs:

Very sorry about temp drop, laura :(


----------



## Megs555

I'm here :) took ovulation tests on Sunday and Tuesday both have been darker then the control line for 3 days! and def ovulated Sunday as I had left ovary pain all day. Will be using an hCG test around March 1-3! Glad to have a support system of others ttc!!


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome Megs... FX you get a :bfp: by then..... How long have you been TTC'ing, if i may ask?


----------



## Wishing1010

Megs555 said:


> I'm here :) took ovulation tests on Sunday and Tuesday both have been darker then the control line for 3 days! and def ovulated Sunday as I had left ovary pain all day. Will be using an hCG test around March 1-3! Glad to have a support system of others ttc!!

Welcome!!! Fx fx fx!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: and welcome Megs
FX for your tww and cannot wait for your BFP

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megs555

Awe thank you all!! Baby dust to all! We have been trying for 3 months, the last two months kicked it up to opk testing and everything. I don't do the bbt but if I don't get a BFP I will def start!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you get your :bfp: soon but if not, temping will help you know your cycle even more.. :sex: timing, when you clearly O, how long your luteal phase is whether it's healthy or not, and your overall cycle pattern... Few temping cycles will help you when to take a test as well if you're not one of the early testers.... You're in the perfect thread for TTC and non-TTC related issues.... I'm Daphne btw... My username is mouthful. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm Pamela and I'm pro temping :D
Daphne, Wishing and Aidensmommy strong armed me nicely into it and opks. 1st month using both got me my BFP so I'll be them forever grateful for that!

Hopefully you won't need temping due to BFP coming 1st :D


----------



## Megs555

Hi Daphne! Obviously my name is Megan, I'm 25 and from Canada! 

I have been using an app on my phone for two months tracking CM, AF, OPK, BD and all the symptoms, food etc! It's an amazing app which helped me to figure out when I test! I never thought id get a positive opk but I was so happy to!

I stopped BC pill in October and had AF approx every 32 days Oct 22, nov 23, dec 24 but then I missed January all together and thought I was pregnant, tested a lot with many BFN! And now this month I was waiting to get AF to start tracking my cycle again. But when I tested with OPK and got a huge definitive Positive for ovulation I was shocked that I would even ovulate after missing AF all together! We BD twice the night before I got a pos opk, once the night if tested and then skipped a day and bd again! 

Sorry for such a long winded reply, it's just nice to talk to people who were also ttc! Any advice or suggestions are welcome! By the way Inuit took another opk and it was very faint like, neg. so my surge lasted from the 15th to the 17th.


----------



## Megs555

Hi Pamela! I def will take the advice of the bbt if this month turns out to be BFN! How long where you ttc before becoming pregnant Daphne, Pamela?


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Megan.... I got confused.... You mean your last period was December 24th? And nothing? Then you O'ed? Are you sure you're not preggers? Did you go to the doc to get checked? I have a friend who gave birth last September 2014. Her last period was December 2013. No period on January, she tested negative. February another negative... March still negative, she then went to the doctor and found out her baby is measuring 12weeks already.... 

As per your positive OPKS, me, wishing and jess tried to use digital OPKs late first tri, and we all got Solid Smiley (Positive) readings... 

Me and DH got married in July 2010, 10 mos before that we are living together so NTNP. August '10 - May 2012 DH is abroad so on break... He had a month of vacation in June 2012 (I was on Clomid), tried but missed my O. He went back overseas until I followed in October 2013. Since then we were actively TTC'ing. October 2014, we got our :bfp: 2 days before i celebrate my 1 year here with him. It's like since we got married, we missed 3 years due to being apart and had a one full year TTC'ing.

BTW, there's one more Megan in this thread who's just waiting for her LO any day now....


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, about temping I started it in May 2014 and conceive on 5th cycle temping.


----------



## Megs555

Yay two Megan's waiting together! 

And yes you are correct my last period was Dec 23 2014. Missed jan and took tests from the day I missed until until Feb 7th with BFNs. Also started again with OPK and got BFN until feb 15th until feb 17th. On the first pos opk I had sharp pain in left ovary for the whole day and feb 16th my nipples became sensitive and sore, still are! 

I haven't went to the dr.s yet because I thought maybe it was a fluke missed period from wanting a BFP so bad? But hearing about your friend makes me think I should go! Did her doctor have to do a blood test to show pos results?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> Awe thank you all!! Baby dust to all! We have been trying for 3 months, the last two months kicked it up to opk testing and everything. I don't do the bbt but if I don't get a BFP I will def start!

welcome!!! I def hope u get ur BFP asap! I strongly recommend temping as soon as possible as well tho. Its the key home tool u could have for TTC, as opks dont actually tell u if u have oed or not and many women will surge and get a positive OPK but then O will delay and then they'll surge again for true O, days or even weeks later. It takes at least 2 cycles temping before u can truly pinpoint O so thats the only reason I recommend it soon than later. Of ur temping, u BD during ur suspected fertile period until u see a 3 day rise and ull know for sure u caught O. Sry I'm a charting addict! I like it better than opks to be honest, less stressful! Lol. Anyway, i hope u get ur BFP this cycle! Fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megs555 said:


> Hi Pamela! I def will take the advice of the bbt if this month turns out to be BFN! How long where you ttc before becoming pregnant Daphne, Pamela?

We were NTNP for 5 months and then DH said he think we should wait a while longer before really going at it and full on ttc.

I couldn't just switch off like that so I snuck in opks and temping like a ninja without him knowing. So he was NTNP and I was trying :haha:
I had fun though trying to seduce him during my fertile window because I couldn't let on that I was ovulation etc.

Anyhow I got my BFP on cycle nr 6


----------



## Megs555

Thanks for the advice! Seems to be a popular thing bbt! It can't hurt to track one more thing! I have been tracking CM, AF, OPK and symptoms but It would be nice to have een more accurate results with bbt! I don't know too much about it but I'll def read up about it all! I am assuming you can't use a normal home thermometer and that you need a special one specific for this? Can you get them at a local drugstore, pharmacy?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> You are up early, Mary!!! Hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Very sorry about temp drop, laura :(

For some reason I woke up feeling wide awake an hr early today. I went to bed pretty late too. Maybe all this excitement is starting to affect my sleep! :haha:.

My chart looks pretty darn good and if its not due to a miraculous BFP, its got to be that my stress has lessened ALOT since we learned about our IVF coverage. Maybe stress causes tons of dips in the TWW for me..? Idk!


----------



## Megs555

Lol! Like a ninja! You're awesome! Congrats to you both!! He's lucky to have such a stealthy woman


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> While I was searching I found this link someone posted... Its a calculator which adjusts your bbt to a different temp if you tested earlier or later than usual. I put my temp where I took it 4 hrs late and it put it to .2 degrees higher.... Very curious!
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Just be careful with the adjusters because I know for me, my temp doesn't really make ASA much of a difference as they say and sometimes its much more. My RE actually just told me that taking it and using ur actual wake up temp is more accurate than the calculators. My first cycles doing BBT I too used that same site but u started noticing that those sites just didn't work for me. Its completely ok to use it in the TWW since a single temp doesn't matter much, many women do, just be careful before O because it can make it look like u have higher pre-O temps which could make it harder to pinpoint ur O rise. If possible, its best to try and wake at the same time for ur temp, even if u fall RIGHT back to sleep. I just keep my phone or a piece of paper next to my bedside and that way if I want to sleep more, I can :) lol. Just wanted u to be aware that the temp adjustments def differ for everyone but who knows, it may work much better for u then it did me!
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to see ur temp today! FX!Click to expand...

Okay thank you I'll just stick to my normal temps. Sometimes its hard because my will wake up wanting a bottle and he will keep pushing my shoulder rocking me in my sleep like last time lol or like today my father in law turns on all the lights and makes so much noise cooking...then it wakes me son up and then he won't stop trying to get me to wake up. So I couldn't sleep for about 30 mins but I never got up I stayed laying in the same position, plus its vaginally so not much difference I hope not. So far my chart is a nice little pattern I'm waiting for a big spike or dip!! Lol

EDIT: OOO Mary your chart looks awesome!!! :) So jealous lol...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Seems to be a popular thing bbt! It can't hurt to track one more thing! I have been tracking CM, AF, OPK and symptoms but It would be nice to have een more accurate results with bbt! I don't know too much about it but I'll def read up about it all! I am assuming you can't use a normal home thermometer and that you need a special one specific for this? Can you get them at a local drugstore, pharmacy?

You will want a BBT thermometer. You can find then in the "baby making" section at any pharmacy :). I'm really glad ur going to temp! For many healthy, fertile couples, they just have timing off and temping is key to timing BDing while TTCA, it truly is. I do hope u get ur BFP first tho! But if the mean witch comes, u temp every a.m at the same time...u can set an alarm, temp before getting out of bed or anything ans just keep a piece or paper or something at ur bedside incase u want to go back to sleep..and u can start right at the beginning of ur cycle or u can wait til AF calms down if u temp vaginally which is highly recommended for more accurate results but mouth works too if ur not an open mouth breather. If u need anything else answered about temping or anything, I know one of us are prepared with an answer for u! :) I'm Mary by the way


----------



## mommysylvia

Megs555 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Seems to be a popular thing bbt! It can't hurt to track one more thing! I have been tracking CM, AF, OPK and symptoms but It would be nice to have een more accurate results with bbt! I don't know too much about it but I'll def read up about it all! I am assuming you can't use a normal home thermometer and that you need a special one specific for this? Can you get them at a local drugstore, pharmacy?

Welcome and baby dust to you FX you get your BFP soon! This is my 4th month TTC, this is my first time charting and I LOVE IT!!!! These ladies talked me into it once I got my BFN last cycle, they are amazing! As for the bbt thermometer I bought mine for about 9 bucks at Walmart, others said they got theirs at places like CVS and Walgreens...not sure which other places sell them.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megan, the absolute MOST IMPORTANT thing to remember about temping is that you should put a link to your chart in your Baby and Bump signature. :rofl:

We love stalking charts :dance: and you'll see we try and convince everyone to temp. Soooooo much fun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> While I was searching I found this link someone posted... Its a calculator which adjusts your bbt to a different temp if you tested earlier or later than usual. I put my temp where I took it 4 hrs late and it put it to .2 degrees higher.... Very curious!
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Just be careful with the adjusters because I know for me, my temp doesn't really make ASA much of a difference as they say and sometimes its much more. My RE actually just told me that taking it and using ur actual wake up temp is more accurate than the calculators. My first cycles doing BBT I too used that same site but u started noticing that those sites just didn't work for me. Its completely ok to use it in the TWW since a single temp doesn't matter much, many women do, just be careful before O because it can make it look like u have higher pre-O temps which could make it harder to pinpoint ur O rise. If possible, its best to try and wake at the same time for ur temp, even if u fall RIGHT back to sleep. I just keep my phone or a piece of paper next to my bedside and that way if I want to sleep more, I can :) lol. Just wanted u to be aware that the temp adjustments def differ for everyone but who knows, it may work much better for u then it did me!
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to see ur temp today! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay thank you I'll just stick to my normal temps. Sometimes its hard because my will wake up wanting a bottle and he will keep pushing my shoulder rocking me in my sleep like last time lol or like today my father in law turns on all the lights and makes so much noise cooking...then it wakes me son up and then he won't stop trying to get me to wake up. So I couldn't sleep for about 30 mins but I never got up I stayed laying in the same position, plus its vaginally so not much difference I hope not. So far my chart is a nice little pattern I'm waiting for a big spike or dip!! LolClick to expand...

lol well it sounds like ur doing what u can and it looks like uve done a good job so far :). As for it not making much difference due to vaginal temping, it actually still does make a difference the same way as temping by mouth except the breathing in part of it all. When I switched to vaginal temping I kept falling asleep with the thermometer in me hahaha, and I would re-temp about 3-5mins later to see if I held it in there right and I clearly didn't even move, at all, yet my temp actually got lower by the minute of being awake! (urs may go higher since it differs for us all). I even kept checking just to see if it would go down more and even 30secs apart, itd drop by at least .05. Isn't that strange? Lol Anyway, regardless, ir chart doesn't look like its too off at all so you are doing a great job, esp with a LO waking you :haha: I cant wait for those days again!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Megan, the absolute MOST IMPORTANT thing to remember about temping is that you should put a link to your chart in your Baby and Bump signature. :rofl:
> 
> We love stalking charts :dance: and you'll see we try and convince everyone to temp. Soooooo much fun!

Yes, and itd help us help her, of course! We are only chart stalking to help!! :haha: Who am I kidding?! We're a bunch of temping addicts!!! :rofl:


----------



## Megs555

Thanks for the info Sylvia, Mary! I will pick up a bbt soon if I get AF, otherwise hopefully it'll be a BFP!!


----------



## Megs555

Lmao you temping stalkers!! I will put a link, I literally joined today so I'm not sure where to chart bbt once I start and I put a link in my signature?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> Lmao you temping stalkers!! I will put a link, I literally joined today so I'm not sure where to chart bbt once I start and I put a link in my signature?

start with my siggy, click into my fertility friend link and hit "Join now" and then ull have it set up for IF you need it. I truly truly hope u see a bfp first!!!

And as for the siggy, one of us will explain how to paste it when ur a little familiar with FF. I dont want to get u all confused throwing all of this info at u at once, lol. . Good luck hun! FX for a BFP in the next week-ish!


----------



## mdscpa

Megs555 said:


> Yay two Megan's waiting together!
> 
> And yes you are correct my last period was Dec 23 2014. Missed jan and took tests from the day I missed until until Feb 7th with BFNs. Also started again with OPK and got BFN until feb 15th until feb 17th. On the first pos opk I had sharp pain in left ovary for the whole day and feb 16th my nipples became sensitive and sore, still are!
> 
> I haven't went to the dr.s yet because I thought maybe it was a fluke missed period from wanting a BFP so bad? But hearing about your friend makes me think I should go! Did her doctor have to do a blood test to show pos results?

She went to see an OB and told her about her concern, when she learned about her LMP and the negative HPTs she did the ultrasound just to rule out pregnancy. My friend didn't have any symptoms that'll make her suspect she's pregnant except from missing her periods.... It's very rare but it does happen... So it'd be better if you get checked out. Maybe you're in for a surprise :bfp: :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Megan, i should warn you that this thread is full of people insanely addicted to temping... And Mary is like the druglord. :haha: She's well experienced and the reason why i got into temping and alot more... She is my virtual fertility specialist..... Regarding your chart, all you need is temp and most of the ladies here will read it for you... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Megs555 said:
> 
> 
> Yay two Megan's waiting together!
> 
> And yes you are correct my last period was Dec 23 2014. Missed jan and took tests from the day I missed until until Feb 7th with BFNs. Also started again with OPK and got BFN until feb 15th until feb 17th. On the first pos opk I had sharp pain in left ovary for the whole day and feb 16th my nipples became sensitive and sore, still are!
> 
> I haven't went to the dr.s yet because I thought maybe it was a fluke missed period from wanting a BFP so bad? But hearing about your friend makes me think I should go! Did her doctor have to do a blood test to show pos results?
> 
> She went to see an OB and told her about her concern, when she learned about her LMP and the negative HPTs she did the ultrasound just to rule out pregnancy. My friend didn't have any symptoms that'll make her suspect she's pregnant except from missing her periods.... It's very rare but it does happen... So it'd be better if you get checked out. Maybe you're in for a surprise :bfp: :dance:Click to expand...

My friend too couldn't get a positive on an HPT with her first until 12wks and with her second until 6wks so it is possible! 

Wait so ur last AF was in January or Dec? If Dec, and with u just coming off of bcp, id say u most likely weren't Oing and your body finally released an egg (hopefully!!) when u opked this month. Its VERY common for women to have LONG cycles after birth control, or short ones, due to your body trying to get back in order still so it can O. Many don't O for 2-3 months after stopping. I think charting would be even better for u given the fact u came off BCP because it'll help u discover if you aren't oing or something like that that could be fixed with some meds, u know? I dont think anything's wrong, that's just a little example of what charting temps can teach you. But anyway, I do believe u weren't oing due to the birth control and now hopefully ur body is back to ovulating normally :) If u dont O, AF can show OR ull just completely miss AF and have a "double cycle" which is the same as one cycle but its a 60 day cycle or so. Does that make sense? I wish u tons of luck and I bet ull get ur BFP shortly after temping, if not before, now that ur body has had time to regulate after bcp. Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Megan, i should warn you that this thread is full of people insanely addicted to temping... And Mary is like the druglord. :haha: She's well experienced and the reason why i got into temping and alot more... She is my virtual fertility specialist..... Regarding your chart, all you need is temp and most of the ladies here will read it for you... :rofl:

LOL :rofl: I'm the temping druglord! Hahaha


----------



## Megs555

Yes I am thinking it is maybe due to the pill or stress of hoping for a BFP! My last period was dec 23, nothing in jan and now nothin as of yet in feb, except for the positive opk, I read also that feeling nipple soreness during, after ovulation means you ovulated. Read up about it cause I have had nipple soreness since feb 16th day two of pos opk. Also the first pos opk on feb 15 the whole day my left ovary had sharp pain! Hopefully releasing an egg! Damn BC I'll never go on that stuff again, messed with so much in my body, including sex drive!


----------



## mdscpa

Nipple soreness is link to estrogen surge which happens when O is approaching, when this hormone is high it kick-start your LH surge for O to happen..... After O, there's second surge of estrogen causing fallback rise in temps... And during this time, you want to have pain or soreness on the sides of your boobs which means DOMINANCE of progesterone, another sign that you have ovulated....


----------



## Megs555

My right boob is tender on the side, and nopples are very sensitive/sore haven't felt nipple or breast discomfort in aong time! The pill messed with all that too!


----------



## mdscpa

FX you have Oed and is now on TWW so you can get some answers....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I 100% agree we are addicted to temping I mean Daphne almost didn't quit temping long after she got her BFP.... I mean like crazy long :haha:

Mary and Daphne was like the Batman and Robin of temping to me. They got me into it, I temped and before I could even comment they would have already posted on my temps so they and all the other ladies on this thread have been great in that sense.

This is why it's so easy to still stick around even after getting a BFP, they are more than just people online to me now they are friends :hugs:

OMG pardon my silly hormonal moment... They seem to happen more often these days. I'll cry for an hour but can only justify 5 minutes of the crying. The rest is because I LITERALLY CANNOT stop crying :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

Megan- You're welcome! :)

Mary- Its hard waking up because my temps are innacurate and I'll never know the real temp. Well this morning I put I took my temp 30 mins early and it put my temp from 98.28 to 98.38 so it went up .1 degree. But I changed it back to my temp when I woke up....ugh tww hurry up I can't wait to test tomorrow! I'm such a POAS addict, even though I'm still early I took those darn Walmart cheapies and a pink evap came up. Any line makes me happy at this point lol

Edit: I just decided if I can hold off, I'm going to wait till Friday when I'm 8dpo....I'll try to hold for at least 4-5 hers and POAS late at night ..?


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip today. No doubt AF is on her way (expected tomorrow). Fortunately, I see the RE tomorrow. The last time I saw him, he told me that once I reached a goal weight that he set, he would put me on Femara for my very low AMH. Well, I've reached the goal weight. So, hopefully, I'll get the Femara tomorrow to start this cycle. Fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah no TTC sorry about that dip :hugs:

Happy your RE has a plan for you but I'm still keeping my FX that your temp goes up again with a BFP


----------



## starryjune

mommysylvia said:


> While I was searching I found this link someone posted... Its a calculator which adjusts your bbt to a different temp if you tested earlier or later than usual. I put my temp where I took it 4 hrs late and it put it to .2 degrees higher.... Very curious!
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

I find that unless my sleep is SUPER restless (and that actually lowers my temp... I think my agitation combined with being drained taxes my adrenals and thus lowers my temp), if I take my temp after the longest stretch of sleep (usually that is when I first go to bed then first wake up, or 10ish to 3ish), that's most accurate. So I just use that temp but record the time. FF and most apps figure that in. OR... I might just increase the temp by .1 or .2 higher if it's during O time and I *need* to have the most accurate temp. possible. On a super bad sleep night, unfortunately I just have to average out the temps I take throughout the night, each time I am going to get out of bed, but then discard it. I use OPK and check CM, so between those FF can still pinpoint approx. O. Good luck and sorry for the long-winded, possibly confusing answer. Short one: no, don't use the # that adjuster gives you - if anything, record the temp you take early or late and record a temp in the middle of that temp and that site's suggested adjustment, which is always extremely lower or higher.


----------



## froggyfrog

TTC74 said:


> Temp dip today. No doubt AF is on her way (expected tomorrow). Fortunately, I see the RE tomorrow. The last time I saw him, he told me that once I reached a goal weight that he set, he would put me on Femara for my very low AMH. Well, I've reached the goal weight. So, hopefully, I'll get the Femara tomorrow to start this cycle. Fx!


I took femara as well, and responded really well to it. Fx it helps you too!


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies! I've been stalking this thread for a few days and wanted to say hi!! I'm Jamie. 30 years old and DH is 35. We got married in oct and have been ttc since, with no luck yet! Found out last week that DH has significantly low testosterone so we went to an endocrinologist and are having more testing done. Anyone have a similar experience? Would love some advice if you do! Or I'll just take some support! :) you all seem so friendly !!

Hoping you all get your BFPs soon!!


----------



## Jrepp

I don't have any experience with low testosterone. Hopefully someone can give you advice. Welcome


----------



## TTC74

Hi Twinsie! DH also has significantly low T. Fortunately, we found that his sperm analysis was completely normal. So, don't panic yet. The only downside is that we cannot treat the low T and alleviate the nasty side effects. Low T treatments completely destroy a man's sperm count. So, we have to wait for baby until DH can get any relief from the low T effects. GL to you and DH!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Tinsie
Welcome to the group. I don't have experience but hoping your further testing goes well :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome Twinsie.... My DH wasn't tested for testosterone levels... So i have no clue, but i have found this site https://www.everydayhealth.com/low-testosterone/treatment.aspx. It's good that you're seeing a specialist and hopefully they can fix it.... Did he do semen analysis already? I know low testosterone affects sperm production but i'm hoping his SA is just fine and just need a little boost..


----------



## Twinsie

TTC74 said:


> Hi Twinsie! DH also has significantly low T. Fortunately, we found that his sperm analysis was completely normal. So, don't panic yet. The only downside is that we cannot treat the low T and alleviate the nasty side effects. Low T treatments completely destroy a man's sperm count. So, we have to wait for baby until DH can get any relief from the low T effects. GL to you and DH!


Thanks ladies!!:flower: I truly appreciate your kindness :hugs:

Ttc74- you just gave me some hope, thank you! I really didn't think it was even possible to have a normal sperm count with low T!! Did your DH have normal healthy sperm (morphology etc?)
DH has a scheduled SA for Tuesday so I'm very curious what his results will say! He had more blood testing for his pituitary and other hormone levels, etc. so hopefully those results will come back soon. Fx 

I hope you get your bfp soon so DH can get his T fixed!


----------



## Twinsie

mdscpa said:


> Welcome Twinsie.... My DH wasn't tested for testosterone levels... So i have no clue, but i have found this site https://www.everydayhealth.com/low-testosterone/treatment.aspx. It's good that you're seeing a specialist and hopefully they can fix it.... Did he do semen analysis already? I know low testosterone affects sperm production but i'm hoping his SA is just fine and just need a little boost..

Thanks for the site info! :flower:
Yea his SA is Tuesday, so I can't wait to find out his results . I bought him and I both fertilaid to start this week. And boost count for him. I've heard good things about both helping to produce more healthy spermies! His libido has been pretty sad lately and he's been having ED which is a sign of low T but I'm sure the added pressure of ttc doesn't help! Poor DH feels horrible but I try to reassure him that we will conceive soon enough..


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Twinsie.... My DH wasn't tested for testosterone levels... So i have no clue, but i have found this site https://www.everydayhealth.com/low-testosterone/treatment.aspx. It's good that you're seeing a specialist and hopefully they can fix it.... Did he do semen analysis already? I know low testosterone affects sperm production but i'm hoping his SA is just fine and just need a little boost..
> 
> Thanks for the site info! :flower:
> Yea his SA is Tuesday, so I can't wait to find out his results . I bought him and I both fertilaid to start this week. And boost count for him. I've heard good things about both helping to produce more healthy spermies! His libido has been pretty sad lately and he's been having ED which is a sign of low T but I'm sure the added pressure of ttc doesn't help! Poor DH feels horrible but I try to reassure him that we will conceive soon enough..Click to expand...

We were on fertilaid for 3 months. The 3rd try was when we got :bfp:... I took them with OvaBoost and FertileCM because i know i have trouble ovulating... DH took them with CountBoost and Motility boost even though he wasn't tested before. When we went to see a specialist he already finished 2 months of those meds and got very good results so we really aren't sure if it helped... DH and I feel that it did some trick though... So we are going to take them again when we decide to TTC in the future.

FX his SA comes out great... And you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## Twinsie

mdscpa said:


> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Twinsie.... My DH wasn't tested for testosterone levels... So i have no clue, but i have found this site https://www.everydayhealth.com/low-testosterone/treatment.aspx. It's good that you're seeing a specialist and hopefully they can fix it.... Did he do semen analysis already? I know low testosterone affects sperm production but i'm hoping his SA is just fine and just need a little boost..
> 
> Thanks for the site info! :flower:
> Yea his SA is Tuesday, so I can't wait to find out his results . I bought him and I both fertilaid to start this week. And boost count for him. I've heard good things about both helping to produce more healthy spermies! His libido has been pretty sad lately and he's been having ED which is a sign of low T but I'm sure the added pressure of ttc doesn't help! Poor DH feels horrible but I try to reassure him that we will conceive soon enough..Click to expand...
> 
> We were on fertilaid for 3 months. The 3rd try was when we got :bfp:... I took them with OvaBoost and FertileCM because i know i have trouble ovulating... DH took them with CountBoost and Motility boost even though he wasn't tested before. When we went to see a specialist he already finished 2 months of those meds and got very good results so we really aren't sure if it helped... DH and I feel that it did some trick though... So we are going to take them again when we decide to TTC in the future.
> 
> FX his SA comes out great... And you get your :bfp: soon.Click to expand...

That's amazing that you got ur bfp after a few months on the pills!! Congrats !!!!
I'm very hopeful for that to be the case for us. I really hope so. Did ur hubby feel any side effects, good or bad? Did he take the pills all at once daily or 3x a day like it says? My DH complained when he found out it should be 3x a day but I don't want to hurt our chances if I tell him it could be once a day to take all 3 pills. Did ur DH feel an increase in libido or anything?? Sorry for the 20 questions lol I'm so curious if my DH is going to all of a sudden have the sex drive of a 18 year old :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Sex drive is not problem for DH :haha: He took them twice a day.... since he doesn't eat breakfast.... 

Lunch: 2 fertilaid, 1 count boost and 1 motility boost
Dinner: 1 fertilaid, 1 count boost and 1 motility boost

As to side effects, nothing really. they're just too big to take and the smell of either the count boost or motility boost is so bad but he doesn't mind. Have to take it after meal.

We only have two months supply each at first but i always stop taking my meds after O is confirmed he finished his but no :bfp: Next two months I stopped and we went to a specialist and did lots of tests even HSG all looks normal except that i have weak Ovulation. I was put on two rounds of clomid still unsuccessful although i responded well.. Following month i was unmedicated and so is DH again no :bfp: Then, DH said that i finish my fertilaid products (leftover) enough for that cycle, DH ordered 4 months supply of his supplements they arrived a week before my O so he started taking them again. 2 weeks later after O i got my :bfp:... He still have 3 months supply left (good they will expire in 2017) I, on the other hand, dont have any leftover. All in all i took 2 months supply and DH took 2.5 months supply of those meds....


----------



## mommysylvia

starryjune said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> While I was searching I found this link someone posted... Its a calculator which adjusts your bbt to a different temp if you tested earlier or later than usual. I put my temp where I took it 4 hrs late and it put it to .2 degrees higher.... Very curious!
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> I find that unless my sleep is SUPER restless (and that actually lowers my temp... I think my agitation combined with being drained taxes my adrenals and thus lowers my temp), if I take my temp after the longest stretch of sleep (usually that is when I first go to bed then first wake up, or 10ish to 3ish), that's most accurate. So I just use that temp but record the time. FF and most apps figure that in. OR... I might just increase the temp by .1 or .2 higher if it's during O time and I *need* to have the most accurate temp. possible. On a super bad sleep night, unfortunately I just have to average out the temps I take throughout the night, each time I am going to get out of bed, but then discard it. I use OPK and check CM, so between those FF can still pinpoint approx. O. Good luck and sorry for the long-winded, possibly confusing answer. Short one: no, don't use the # that adjuster gives you - if anything, record the temp you take early or late and record a temp in the middle of that temp and that site's suggested adjustment, which is always extremely lower or higher.Click to expand...

Thank you for the info :) Well I never wake up during my sleep just today for 30 mins but I made sure I didnt move I was just trying to go back to sleep during that time lol and a few days ago instead of waking up at 6am my usual time I slept in till 10am.... I already had my rise so I figured it wouldn't matter until I get closer to getting a BFP.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey twinsie, my dh has a very low t level also. Unfortunately his count is extremely low as well. At first he was diagnosed with varococel veins. They corrected them with a stainless steel coil, then after that didnt help his count he had his t checked and it was low so They actually put him on clomid for 6 months, which typically helps, but didnt help much with his count. He started taking a supplement that seemed to help his count more than anything else had. Its called horny goat weed. He was averaging around 3 mill with 33% motility. After the horny goat weed he went up to 20 mill with 35% motility. So supplements can work!!


----------



## mommysylvia

I just woke up from a 4 1/2 hr nap!! So tired lately its not even funny


----------



## TTC74

Twinsie - yes, his morphology and motility were both fine, too. His urologist said that whether low T affects sperm count depends largely on the reason for the low T. Certain things cause both low T and low sperm count. Other things just cause low T (which CAN lead to low sperm count but doesn't always).


----------



## Twinsie

froggyfrog said:


> Hey twinsie, my dh has a very low t level also. Unfortunately his count is extremely low as well. At first he was diagnosed with varococel veins. They corrected them with a stainless steel coil, then after that didnt help his count he had his t checked and it was low so They actually put him on clomid for 6 months, which typically helps, but didnt help much with his count. He started taking a supplement that seemed to help his count more than anything else had. Its called horny goat weed. He was averaging around 3 mill with 33% motility. After the horny goat weed he went up to 20 mill with 35% motility. So supplements can work!!

Wow that sounds like a lot of effort all to find out it didn't work to increase his T, your poor DH!! Glad to hear the horny goat weed helped! I will look into that too. I take vitex for my short LP and it helped dramatically. Vitex is supposedly the natural clomid so I was tempted to have DH take that since I read that a lot of specialists give that to guys for their low T but I'll wait and see how the fertilaid helps first. Afraid to start too much at once! Plus I want yo wait and see his SA results next week. Patience is a virtue that I do not have ! Lol I guess I'll pretend to have it :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

TTC74 said:


> Twinsie - yes, his morphology and motility were both fine, too. His urologist said that whether low T affects sperm count depends largely on the reason for the low T. Certain things cause both low T and low sperm count. Other things just cause low T (which CAN lead to low sperm count but doesn't always).

Yea makes sense about it depending on the cause for low T. I have no clue what causes my DHs, I wish we knew! He says he's had a history of low sex drive occurring randomly throughout his life so idk if that's due to the low T or not. He's recently gained weight (20 pounds) and I don't think that helps him mentally either. So ensuring we dtd when I'm fertile has become stressful :/. Oh the struggles..


----------



## TTC74

Twinsie said:


> Yea makes sense about it depending on the cause for low T. I have no clue what causes my DHs, I wish we knew! He says he's had a history of low sex drive occurring randomly throughout his life so idk if that's due to the low T or not. He's recently gained weight (20 pounds) and I don't think that helps him mentally either. So ensuring we dtd when I'm fertile has become stressful :/. Oh the struggles..

I can relate. DH has an issue with low drive, too. So, we sometimes struggle with the scheduled BD, too.

Is your DH's count particularly low? DH in my case was 150 something I believe.


----------



## Megs555

Hey there everyone :) I had posted on another thread about my 3 days of pos opk and showed a photo of the test and someone said it was neg, but the instructions and online articles say it was pos. I attached a photo to check with all you lovely ladies, the test line was darker than the control line for 3 days straight! 

Thanks in advance for responses :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twinsie

Megs555 said:


> Hey there everyone :) I had posted on another thread about my 3 days of pos opk and showed a photo of the test and someone said it was neg, but the instructions and online articles say it was pos. I attached a photo to check with all you lovely ladies, the test line was darker than the control line for 3 days straight!
> 
> Thanks in advance for responses :)

That's def positive, they probably didn't realize which line was the test line.


----------



## Megs555

Yes thank you lol!! I figured they were reading it wrong!! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Megs555 said:


> Yes thank you lol!! I figured they were reading it wrong!! :)

Yeah because I automatically assumed the test line was where the control is until I looked at C and T lol so its totally possible that they thought it was negative :p


----------



## Megs555

I got the pos opk feb 15-17 and today the 18th in the morning I took a test that was neg and I just took one at 5pm and it was pos again!! 4 days of pos opk!! I hope others have had this happen!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## melewen

Twinsie welcome! I know that more men have low T these days because of the estrogen they get from the water.. Which comes from birth control in our sewer! Gross huh? You might try drinking purified water (like in those big jugs), and it's good for you anyway especially when you conceive. It will keep neurotoxins out of your blood when babys brain is in those most important formative weeks :) it's cheap too! I also would REALLY recommend the book Making Babies to you. It gives simple prescriptions based on highly specific fertility situations, like it recommends CoQ10 for low sperm count and I took it too As it helps pelvic blood flow AND miscarriage has been linked to its deficiency. I loved its "let's do this" attitude especially over some books that were like um... Eat more eggs and relax more? Lol. It's definitely worth a shot. We tried with no hint of a BFP for 6 months and I read the book month 7 and went all in with the supplements and got my BFP that month! I'm 9 weeks and our little peanut looks perfect in there. Can't wait to hear hubby's SA results!

Megan yeah that is definitely +opk! They just misread the T and the C :)


----------



## Twinsie

melewen said:


> Twinsie welcome! I know that more men have low T these days because of the estrogen they get from the water.. Which comes from birth control in our sewer! Gross huh? You might try drinking purified water (like in those big jugs), and it's good for you anyway especially when you conceive. It will keep neurotoxins out of your blood when babys brain is in those most important formative weeks :) it's cheap too! I also would REALLY recommend the book Making Babies to you. It gives simple prescriptions based on highly specific fertility situations, like it recommends CoQ10 for low sperm count and I took it too As it helps pelvic blood flow AND miscarriage has been linked to its deficiency. I loved its "let's do this" attitude especially over some books that were like um... Eat more eggs and relax more? Lol. It's definitely worth a shot. We tried with no hint of a BFP for 6 months and I read the book month 7 and went all in with the supplements and got my BFP that month! I'm 9 weeks and our little peanut looks perfect in there. Can't wait to hear hubby's SA results!
> 
> Megan yeah that is definitely +opk! They just misread the T and the C :)


Thanks:hugs: I feel the love and support on this thread! :). I actually read about that book on another thread and someone else was giving it rave reviews as well, I think I need to get it! I'm all about vitamins and supplements to try and help things naturally. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Megs555

I hope it all works out, if I read anything about problems with testosterone that seems helpful I'll be sure to post it!


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks Meg's :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Megs555 said:


> Hi Daphne! Obviously my name is Megan, I'm 25 and from Canada!
> 
> I have been using an app on my phone for two months tracking CM, AF, OPK, BD and all the symptoms, food etc! It's an amazing app which helped me to figure out when I test! I never thought id get a positive opk but I was so happy to!
> 
> I stopped BC pill in October and had AF approx every 32 days Oct 22, nov 23, dec 24 but then I missed January all together and thought I was pregnant, tested a lot with many BFN! And now this month I was waiting to get AF to start tracking my cycle again. But when I tested with OPK and got a huge definitive Positive for ovulation I was shocked that I would even ovulate after missing AF all together! We BD twice the night before I got a pos opk, once the night if tested and then skipped a day and bd again!
> 
> Sorry for such a long winded reply, it's just nice to talk to people who were also ttc! Any advice or suggestions are welcome! By the way Inuit took another opk and it was very faint like, neg. so my surge lasted from the 15th to the 17th.

Welcome! My name is Michelle, and I've been ttc for 7 months, as my signature says. :) my DH and I got married last year and have been ttc ever since! I'm going for my first fertility appt next week and DH is getting a SA so we can try to make something happen! :happydance:



TTC74 said:


> Temp dip today. No doubt AF is on her way (expected tomorrow). Fortunately, I see the RE tomorrow. The last time I saw him, he told me that once I reached a goal weight that he set, he would put me on Femara for my very low AMH. Well, I've reached the goal weight. So, hopefully, I'll get the Femara tomorrow to start this cycle. Fx!

Sorry to see the temp drop, but fx for you getting femara! :hugs:



Twinsie said:


> Hi ladies! I've been stalking this thread for a few days and wanted to say hi!! I'm Jamie. 30 years old and DH is 35. We got married in oct and have been ttc since, with no luck yet! Found out last week that DH has significantly low testosterone so we went to an endocrinologist and are having more testing done. Anyone have a similar experience? Would love some advice if you do! Or I'll just take some support! :) you all seem so friendly !!
> 
> Hoping you all get your BFPs soon!!

Welcome! I hope your BFP is right around the corner!



melewen said:


> Twinsie welcome! I know that more men have low T these days because of the estrogen they get from the water.. Which comes from birth control in our sewer! Gross huh? You might try drinking purified water (like in those big jugs), and it's good for you anyway especially when you conceive. It will keep neurotoxins out of your blood when babys brain is in those most important formative weeks :) it's cheap too! I also would REALLY recommend the book Making Babies to you. It gives simple prescriptions based on highly specific fertility situations, like it recommends CoQ10 for low sperm count and I took it too As it helps pelvic blood flow AND miscarriage has been linked to its deficiency. I loved its "let's do this" attitude especially over some books that were like um... Eat more eggs and relax more? Lol. It's definitely worth a shot. We tried with no hint of a BFP for 6 months and I read the book month 7 and went all in with the supplements and got my BFP that month! I'm 9 weeks and our little peanut looks perfect in there. Can't wait to hear hubby's SA results!
> 
> Megan yeah that is definitely +opk! They just misread the T and the C :)

Question.. Who is the author? I was just looking on Amazon and it looks like there are a lot of books with that title. I don't want to mistakenly order the wrong one :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> I got the pos opk feb 15-17 and today the 18th in the morning I took a test that was neg and I just took one at 5pm and it was pos again!! 4 days of pos opk!! I hope others have had this happen!

I have def had this happen! One cycle I had positive OPKs for 10 days past ovulation!!! I thought I was preggers due to it but I guess its not uncommon at all in both BFN and BFP cycles. My doctor told me that sometimes it takes much longer than the "usual" for the LH to leave ur system enough and plus we have a second surge during our TWW so apparently this is the reason they say "Stop testing after your first positive opk." Ive never been good with this! Lol. Once/If u end up temping tho, ull know uve oed regardless due to the temp shift. I wish u were temping, as I'm curious as to whether uve already oed or are about to O! I guess we'll see in a wk or two whether it passed before today or not! As a rule of thumb when you are not temping, they say to count your last positive opk as "possible O day" for when ur estimating your expected :af: day just so if ur still getting BFN and no AF, u'll know there's still time. Id BD still if u can as well even tho its very possible u have already oed, again without temps, there's no true way of knowing on your own. I wish u the best of luck for this cycle! :) :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> Hey there everyone :) I had posted on another thread about my 3 days of pos opk and showed a photo of the test and someone said it was neg, but the instructions and online articles say it was pos. I attached a photo to check with all you lovely ladies, the test line was darker than the control line for 3 days straight!
> 
> Thanks in advance for responses :)

That's 100% positive too. Again it could very well be a secondary surge tho. What CD are you on?


----------



## Megs555

Hey there Michelle! I'm glad you are hopefully getting what you've wanted for so long! Hopefully all goes well!! Keep us posted!

And phew glad to know it's not uncommon for multiple pos opks!! We BD everyday since the 14th to the 18th except for the 17th took a break. Will def BD either every day or every other day until AF! 
And will absolutely start bbt if I get AF


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am very interested in seeing if I get a big dip tomorrow or not. Its very unusual for me not to have a pre-o level dip by 6dpo so I was def shocked when todays temp still went up. I wonder why my charts have suddenly been so pretty looking for the first 9 days or so of my cycles! I wish they'd all be ugly unless of a BFP!! lol!


----------



## Megs555

I'm not exactly sure of CD because I missed January's AF complelty! But AF was due jan 24-jan 29 so if I go by that day then I'm on CD 21?


----------



## Megs555

Wellll maybe you are preggers!!! FX!


----------



## melewen

Michelle if you're in the U.S. it should be the first one that pops up by Sami something.. It has a cute little baby facing away from you on it. I loved it! You don't have to read the whole thing either. But the beginning really opened my eyes to how sort of careless doctors can be about fertility. And it empowers you to great awesome treatment if the supplements don't work for you!


----------



## melewen

Sami David


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> I am very interested in seeing if I get a big dip tomorrow or not. Its very unusual for me not to have a pre-o level dip by 6dpo so I was def shocked when todays temp still went up. I wonder why my charts have suddenly been so pretty looking for the first 9 days or so of my cycles! I wish they'd all be ugly unless of a BFP!! lol!

It sounds very promising for you Mary!! FX!!! :hugs:
I would love a temp spike or dip tomorrow I need some change in my chart its getting boring lol


----------



## Megs555

You all inspired me to go out and get a BBT!! Can't wait to find out if I get a BFP or AF to start charting my temp!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:


> Sami David

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## melewen

Yay! Can't wait to start stalking your chart!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megs555 said:


> Hey there everyone :) I had posted on another thread about my 3 days of pos opk and showed a photo of the test and someone said it was neg, but the instructions and online articles say it was pos. I attached a photo to check with all you lovely ladies, the test line was darker than the control line for 3 days straight!
> 
> Thanks in advance for responses :)

Yip that is one insane positive OPK and the other one was as well.

Daphne had a few days of positives as well on her BFP cycle so FX for you. Just try and keep up the :sex: until you see that tests go negative and stay that way :winkwink:

I'm excited to see your BBT but I hope you rather get a BFP before then. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megs555

Staying hopeful!! That pos opk was the 4th day in a row of positives! And I'm excited to start temping if I need to! Def have a lot of reading to do on the subject. My fiancé was like "what's a bbt"? &#55357;&#56859; it's fun explaining it all, and I feel crazy for how interested and exciting this all is to me! He's just like "let's BD"! Hah!! For many months now he's constantly saying "let's make a baby, I want you to hve my baby, I can't wait for you to get pregnant"! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

He sounds so cute and with him wanting it so much he won't be bothered by the thermometer beeps every morning.

It's actually quite easy so this I my quick breakdown:
1. Keep thermometer on nightstand next to your bed or under your pillow
2. Take your temp the same time EVERY day even weekends. So set your alarm
3. Do not do anything like move, go pee, talk, drink water (or fart :rofl: ) before you have not taken your temp
4. Either remember it, write it down or put it in on Fertility Friend (awesome chart tracking app online and it is free unless you decide to pay for the VIP package)
5. I googled how to get my chart linked to my signature and you can follow those steps
6. Leave the rest to us and we'll interpret for you :haha:

You'll see your temps are lower in the beginning of your cycle and higher in the TWW
So no worries if they go up and down in the beginning. Fertility Friend will read your temps and if you note your opks on there. Once you have 3 consecutive days of higher temps than the rest of the month you will get a huge red plus sign on your chart (cross hairs) confirming ovulation :D

Hope that makes sense


----------



## laurac1988

Welllllllll AF came. Starting clomid tonight!


----------



## Megs555

Very informative, more so then all the stuff I have read online so far! Thank you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My pleasure :D

Sorry about AF Laura :hugs: good luck with your chlomid cycle :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry about AF. :(. I hope Clomid does the trick and you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Welllllllll AF came. Starting clomid tonight!

I'm sorry Laura :(. I am very excited for u to start clomid tho! I cant wait to see what this cycle brings!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> Very informative, more so then all the stuff I have read online so far! Thank you!

We are a very informative group here, lol :). I think we all get very interested in all of the trying part of TTC and so "Dr. Google" becomes our best friend and we all share the info we find . This whole thread has so many questions answered if someone were to read all the way through it...I never ever thought I would WANT to know the stuff I know now but its very, very interesting to me. It sounds like u are already into the TTC madness! :haha:. Hopefully you'll have your BFP soon and can have pregnancy madness instead, lol. :)


----------



## TTC74

RE appt in 5 hours. Fx for some good news and some Femara for this cycle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> I'm not exactly sure of CD because I missed January's AF complelty! But AF was due jan 24-jan 29 so if I go by that day then I'm on CD 21?

How long was the cycle before the 21 days? I'm asking because since AF didn't show, its still considered the same cycle, as ovulation or menstruation hasn't occurred so a new one didn't begin. Id say your CD right now would be however long its been since your last period was here. You just keep counting on the days until your period or BFP shows, no matter how long. I know women who had 120+ day cycles...im actually one of them. When I first came off my bcp when I was younger, I missed AF for 4 whole months!! Sometimes it can be due to cysts and/or its due from your hormones not being quite regulated yet after birth control so it can take time for AF some cycles straight off of bcp due to not ovulating until really late or not ovulating at all (which is EXTREMELY common after bcp). I hope this helps. It'll help ur docs to know ur EDD if you know the real CD your on. Good luck hun. I hope that made sense to you.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I am very interested in seeing if I get a big dip tomorrow or not. Its very unusual for me not to have a pre-o level dip by 6dpo so I was def shocked when todays temp still went up. I wonder why my charts have suddenly been so pretty looking for the first 9 days or so of my cycles! I wish they'd all be ugly unless of a BFP!! lol!
> 
> It sounds very promising for you Mary!! FX!!! :hugs:
> I would love a temp spike or dip tomorrow I need some change in my chart its getting boring lolClick to expand...

Your temps are very stable which can sometimes be a good sign but we dont know ur "norm" so we dont know if stable is ur usual BUT I would like to think its a good sign for you :) fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> RE appt in 5 hours. Fx for some good news and some Femara for this cycle!

FX FX FX!!

Its funny cuz DHs SA is in 5 hrs too! :haha:. I think things will go great for us both! :) Fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I did have a bit of a dip today from yesterdays temp but its still up higher than many other post-O temps so FX its an ID :). I truly dont expect it to be, as it would just be INSANE if some how a bfp came right before IVF. I feel pretty darn certain that our sticky bean will be snug in my tummy by late April :)


Oh yea! On another great note, we actually signed our new lease and will be in our new home 100% for sure by March 1st! It seems alot of good is happening for us starting in March. . We have been at my parents 6 months too long! Lol. (its been 6 1/2 months!) I am so extremely happy to have our OWN home again! Yay! I'm really happy he did the lease with us now as well because that shows he is being serious, u know? We thought all would be good but its nice to have it confirmed. I cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> RE appt in 5 hours. Fx for some good news and some Femara for this cycle!

FX hun! I trust all will go well :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:



> I did have a bit of a dip today from yesterdays temp but its still up higher than many other post-O temps so FX its an ID :). I truly dont expect it to be, as it would just be INSANE if some how a bfp came right before IVF. I feel pretty darn certain that our sticky bean will be snug in my tummy by late April :)
> 
> 
> Oh yea! On another great note, we actually signed our new lease and will be in our new home 100% for sure by March 1st! It seems alot of good is happening for us starting in March. . We have been at my parents 6 months too long! Lol. (its been 6 1/2 months!) I am so extremely happy to have our OWN home again! Yay! I'm really happy he did the lease with us now as well because that shows he is being serious, u know? We thought all would be good but its nice to have it confirmed. I cannot wait! :happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm so happy about everything going well Mary! New car, new apartment and IVF. 
IF you do not get your BFP this cycle then all the universe is pointing too is March being the IT cycle :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Good news mary!! I can't imagine the stress of combining families!! Fx for your dhs sa today! 

Yesterday I started thinking and realized that I had one more refill of ovulation meds. So I called walgreens and they confirmed that its still there. So when we do start trying im going to do my meds one month and that month we are going to use the stork! Im pretty excited about it. Then I started thinking about our iuis, and was wondering if its possible to collect multiple sperm samples over a few weeks and then combine them all together for an iui, turns out it exists!! So maybe thats a possibility for us in the future!


----------



## Twinsie

aidensmommy1 said:


> I did have a bit of a dip today from yesterdays temp but its still up higher than many other post-O temps so FX its an ID :). I truly dont expect it to be, as it would just be INSANE if some how a bfp came right before IVF. I feel pretty darn certain that our sticky bean will be snug in my tummy by late April :)
> 
> 
> Oh yea! On another great note, we actually signed our new lease and will be in our new home 100% for sure by March 1st! It seems alot of good is happening for us starting in March. . We have been at my parents 6 months too long! Lol. (its been 6 1/2 months!) I am so extremely happy to have our OWN home again! Yay! I'm really happy he did the lease with us now as well because that shows he is being serious, u know? We thought all would be good but its nice to have it confirmed. I cannot wait! :happydance:

That's awesome you have so much positive uplifting stuff going in right now! It can on,y get better from here :happydance: you will be pregnant soon, I can feel it! No stressors in your life and all good things! 

GL with DHs SA!!! Fx results are great!


----------



## Twinsie

TTC74 said:


> RE appt in 5 hours. Fx for some good news and some Femara for this cycle!

Good luck! Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Good news mary!! I can't imagine the stress of combining families!! Fx for your dhs sa today!
> 
> Yesterday I started thinking and realized that I had one more refill of ovulation meds. So I called walgreens and they confirmed that its still there. So when we do start trying im going to do my meds one month and that month we are going to use the stork! Im pretty excited about it. Then I started thinking about our iuis, and was wondering if its possible to collect multiple sperm samples over a few weeks and then combine them all together for an iui, turns out it exists!! So maybe thats a possibility for us in the future!

The stork is an awesome idea! I actually referred that to Laura about a month or so ago. And it'll be combined with the med...ooo I'm excited for that cycle for you! I hope u get ur BFP by April with me!! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Your temps are very stable which can sometimes be a good sign but we dont know ur "norm" so we dont know if stable is ur usual BUT I would like to think its a good sign for you :) fx!

I'd like to think that is your ID! :) Great news for you...that would be amazing right before IVF!! Fx!

I wish I had my temp from just waking up right now. I woke up at 6 am it was 98.31 then fell back asleep for 4 hrs and now its 98.86! But I'm so glad I woke up on time today because otherwise I would be thinking that today's my temp spike and I would be freaking out lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you ladies! :) I am so amazed with all that has finally been going right since 2015 has begun! 

I agree with u Pamela, my 6 wk cycle starting in march will def be the one! :) I can feel it in my bones!
DH's SA is postponed until tomorrow, as I didn't know the clinic doesn't accept sperm after 11a.m (lol) so we're going to bring it in tomorrow. Everything happens for a reason so maybe we needed that extra day for the best results. FX for those results! Hopefully they get back to us quickly!


TTC, my fingers are still crossed over here for you! :) I hope all goes well with the SA and ur appt!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Your temps are very stable which can sometimes be a good sign but we dont know ur "norm" so we dont know if stable is ur usual BUT I would like to think its a good sign for you :) fx!
> 
> I'd like to think that is your ID! :) Great news for you...that would be amazing right before IVF!! Fx!
> 
> I wish I had my temp from just waking up right now. I woke up at 6 am it was 98.31 then fell back asleep for 4 hrs and now its 98.86! But I'm so glad I woke up on time today because otherwise I would be thinking that today's my temp spike and I would be freaking out lolClick to expand...

lol, omg I know, when I wake any more then 1hr later, my temp spike is outrageous! Those times, I DO adjust it only by half of what the adjuster says tho. I'm happy u woke up on time today too or I'D be freaking out about "your giant temp spike" :haha:. I'm going to test tomorrow. Was going to today, maybe still will today if I have a good hold but we shall see. Ive been getting better with testing. For the first 15 cycles or so, I tested starting as early as 5dpo some months! Lol. I couldn't help it and still cant help it at times! lol, you know how that feels tho!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Hey ladies! Since I haven't been on in several days, there were SO many pages of reading to catch up on!!! Sounds like there are some pretty exciting things going on around here though, and that's fantastic =D 

Just wanted to give a quick update on myself: I know I had said I was planning to temp and use OPK's this cycle, but after my appointment on Monday, I've decided against temping this cycle... She told me my body was stressing out a LOT over this whole "trying to get pregnant" thing, and that I needed to just relax and let it happen (Um, yeah. That's pretty much impossible!). *sigh* So I'm attempting to put it out of my mind as much as I can. I've started using OPK's daily though, just to get an idea of when I O (supposed to be Saturday). I'll also be starting a progesterone cream on Saturday through my TWW. I don't really have much for CM right now, which is really odd for me. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day (sometimes daily), which is pretty normal for us ;) So yeah, we'll see what happens. It's just been s.o. hard to relax after the miscarriage... I feel like I won't stop stressing until I'm pregnant, and 12 weeks at that lol. 

Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant - You all have been more than amazing while I struggle through this =)


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> lol, omg I know, when I wake any more then 1hr later, my temp spike is outrageous! Those times, I DO adjust it only by half of what the adjuster says tho. I'm happy u woke up on time today too or I'D be freaking out about "your giant temp spike" :haha:. I'm going to test tomorrow. Was going to today, maybe still will today if I have a good hold but we shall see. Ive been getting better with testing. For the first 15 cycles or so, I tested starting as early as 5dpo some months! Lol. I couldn't help it and still cant help it at times! lol, you know how that feels tho!

Lol yup I know how that feels. I'm going to wait two more days to test...yesterday I got evap lol


----------



## mommysylvia

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Hey ladies! Since I haven't been on in several days, there were SO many pages of reading to catch up on!!! Sounds like there are some pretty exciting things going on around here though, and that's fantastic =D
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update on myself: I know I had said I was planning to temp and use OPK's this cycle, but after my appointment on Monday, I've decided against temping this cycle... She told me my body was stressing out a LOT over this whole "trying to get pregnant" thing, and that I needed to just relax and let it happen (Um, yeah. That's pretty much impossible!). *sigh* So I'm attempting to put it out of my mind as much as I can. I've started using OPK's daily though, just to get an idea of when I O (supposed to be Saturday). I'll also be starting a progesterone cream on Saturday through my TWW. I don't really have much for CM right now, which is really odd for me. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day (sometimes daily), which is pretty normal for us ;) So yeah, we'll see what happens. It's just been s.o. hard to relax after the miscarriage... I feel like I won't stop stressing until I'm pregnant, and 12 weeks at that lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant - You all have been more than amazing while I struggle through this =)

That's what I tried to do....relax, well I couldn't lol I started temping right after hubby told me it will happens when you're not expecting. Well as long as y'all are BDing that often you really don't have any issues where its mandatory to temp so that's good :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Joyful :hugs:
Easier said than done but try not to worry too much about your cm. In my bfp cycle I never got your typical ewcm and I even took vit c and EPO tablets to help with it. 

So just because it doesn't look like what you google as examples it might still be okay for you

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Hey ladies! Since I haven't been on in several days, there were SO many pages of reading to catch up on!!! Sounds like there are some pretty exciting things going on around here though, and that's fantastic =D
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update on myself: I know I had said I was planning to temp and use OPK's this cycle, but after my appointment on Monday, I've decided against temping this cycle... She told me my body was stressing out a LOT over this whole "trying to get pregnant" thing, and that I needed to just relax and let it happen (Um, yeah. That's pretty much impossible!). *sigh* So I'm attempting to put it out of my mind as much as I can. I've started using OPK's daily though, just to get an idea of when I O (supposed to be Saturday). I'll also be starting a progesterone cream on Saturday through my TWW. I don't really have much for CM right now, which is really odd for me. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day (sometimes daily), which is pretty normal for us ;) So yeah, we'll see what happens. It's just been s.o. hard to relax after the miscarriage... I feel like I won't stop stressing until I'm pregnant, and 12 weeks at that lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant - You all have been more than amazing while I struggle through this =)

The stress will be there regardless of how far along you are. Im 17 weeks and still worried constantly about something going wrong.


----------



## froggyfrog

aidensmommy1 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Good news mary!! I can't imagine the stress of combining families!! Fx for your dhs sa today!
> 
> Yesterday I started thinking and realized that I had one more refill of ovulation meds. So I called walgreens and they confirmed that its still there. So when we do start trying im going to do my meds one month and that month we are going to use the stork! Im pretty excited about it. Then I started thinking about our iuis, and was wondering if its possible to collect multiple sperm samples over a few weeks and then combine them all together for an iui, turns out it exists!! So maybe thats a possibility for us in the future!
> 
> The stork is an awesome idea! I actually referred that to Laura about a month or so ago. And it'll be combined with the med...ooo I'm excited for that cycle for you! I hope u get ur BFP by April with me!! :)Click to expand...

That would be awesome to be bump buddies! im not one of the original originals from this thread like you are, but have been here for quite a while, so it would be awesome for us to share our pregnancy together


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Hey ladies! Since I haven't been on in several days, there were SO many pages of reading to catch up on!!! Sounds like there are some pretty exciting things going on around here though, and that's fantastic =D
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update on myself: I know I had said I was planning to temp and use OPK's this cycle, but after my appointment on Monday, I've decided against temping this cycle... She told me my body was stressing out a LOT over this whole "trying to get pregnant" thing, and that I needed to just relax and let it happen (Um, yeah. That's pretty much impossible!). *sigh* So I'm attempting to put it out of my mind as much as I can. I've started using OPK's daily though, just to get an idea of when I O (supposed to be Saturday). I'll also be starting a progesterone cream on Saturday through my TWW. I don't really have much for CM right now, which is really odd for me. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day (sometimes daily), which is pretty normal for us ;) So yeah, we'll see what happens. It's just been s.o. hard to relax after the miscarriage... I feel like I won't stop stressing until I'm pregnant, and 12 weeks at that lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant - You all have been more than amazing while I struggle through this =)

I flipped on my OB when she told me to not stress, lol. Its impossible not to. My OB too told me to stay away from charting my temps "because it would add stress and isn't necessary"....well I decided not to listen and I am extremely glad about that. My new IVF doc also said it's always a good idea to chart TTC not only for your O day but that way you KNOW when you O and when AF should be do so you dont go nuts in the mean time. I found before charting my temps that MOST of my stress was coming because I was wondering "why is AF late?", when really It wasn't late, I just oed late. Or I'd wonder "Did I actually O the first time my OPK caught the surge or am I missing my fertile window?"..and I now know I ovulate every cycle (so far anyway) so I dont stress about those two things anymore and thats been a giant stress reducer. Just throwing that out there incase "late AF" or O are anything you sometimes feel stressed about so that you know temping could actually help u relax in many ways. 

But anyhow, I definitely dont believe the whole "relax" approach of TTC works on its own so just because your OB advised against temping, I wouldn't take it to heart or think you have to listen to her. Many OBs aren't too great at the actual TTC part of fertility. Thats where the specialists come in. So if it is something you want to do, definitely do so! BUT there's no NEED to if your BDing every day, every other day but I mean if u wanted to know when AF is due and when you O the dot, u still can. Doctors are certainly not always right! (I've learned that personally too many times.)

As for your CM, your probably just not quite ready to O yet. IF you notice your getting positive opks and no fertile cm, you can try "pre-seed" which is a sperm friendly lubricant and actually acts as EWCM to transfer sperm safely. 

And again, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Good news mary!! I can't imagine the stress of combining families!! Fx for your dhs sa today!
> 
> Yesterday I started thinking and realized that I had one more refill of ovulation meds. So I called walgreens and they confirmed that its still there. So when we do start trying im going to do my meds one month and that month we are going to use the stork! Im pretty excited about it. Then I started thinking about our iuis, and was wondering if its possible to collect multiple sperm samples over a few weeks and then combine them all together for an iui, turns out it exists!! So maybe thats a possibility for us in the future!
> 
> The stork is an awesome idea! I actually referred that to Laura about a month or so ago. And it'll be combined with the med...ooo I'm excited for that cycle for you! I hope u get ur BFP by April with me!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> That would be awesome to be bump buddies! im not one of the original originals from this thread like you are, but have been here for quite a while, so it would be awesome for us to share our pregnancy togetherClick to expand...

I still consider you as one of the originals :). You've been here with us for a year or so and I would LOVE to be bump buddies! I am praying that you and I both are blessed enough to move over to the pregnancy thread and start the fun part of our journey...We are both well over due for those BFPS!! FX sooo tight!!


----------



## TTC74

RE said my uterus looks very health, and I have 8 follicles in my ovaries ready to go. So, he's giving me clomid this cycle to increase the odds of a good egg being released for fertilization. :thumbup:


----------



## Megs555

Hahaa agreed! I am def into the ttc madness! It's so fun and exciting with so much to learn! And when I finally get pregnant it'll be even better!!! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> RE said my uterus looks very health, and I have 8 follicles in my ovaries ready to go. So, he's giving me clomid this cycle to increase the odds of a good egg being released for fertilization. :thumbup:

wooohooo! I'm very happy for you! I can't wait to see how this cycle goes!!!! :)


----------



## Megs555

I stopped bc in October and my next period came in 32 days (on the pill I had a cycle of 28 days, before I was on the pill it was approx 32 days). As soon as I stopped the pill I started getting my period every month 32 day cycle for 2 months and the. Jan skipped a period and now it's feb with no period. Although I have been having A lot of sex so maybe I'm preggers lol! Or I just ovulated this month and will hopefully become preggers! I'm on day 59 of this cycle so far!


----------



## melewen

I had to chime in because of the "just relax" business! Too funny. I remember reading some comebacks in the Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant but cant find them now. Like.. if I just relaxed, it would take years for us to get pregnant! DH just doesn't have a strong sex drive and if I'm RELAXED.. I'm wine tasting. On the couch. In yoga pants. It's not BD'ing every other day.. good lord, that's not relaxing.

I agree with Mary, charting helped me to relax a TON. The first month I thought AF was late but I was getting bfn after bfn. If I knew my cycle well I'd have known that I just O'd late and AF wasn't actually late. That's what I suspect at least. And once I definitely O, I am like PHEW! And actually totally relax, instead of like omg what if I didn't, I just had some weird EWCM, wtf, did I not O yet, we should DTD again..

It's all dumb. Though we WERE on vacation when I got preggers, still. We were on vacation another time and I didn't see any BFP then! But that was because I wasn't charting yet and had no idea when I O'd... so there people!

[/rant]

:D


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

It's so awesome having people who actually understand how stressful this process is!! SO... Quick question: I am on CD 13, waiting to O. Basically no CM right now, but when I just wiped I found a small amount of light pink/ cream CM. Has anyone ever had this before O?! I never, and I mean, NEVER spot! What could this be?!


----------



## froggyfrog

I have had ovulation spotting one time. It was not creamy cm though, it was mixed with ewcm. Maybe thats whats going on?


----------



## Megs555

Has anyone ordered online pregnancy and ovulation sticks? And what did the packaging say on the outside? Was it confidential, or did it say what was inside? Also how accurate are they?


----------



## Twinsie

TTC74 said:


> RE said my uterus looks very health, and I have 8 follicles in my ovaries ready to go. So, he's giving me clomid this cycle to increase the odds of a good egg being released for fertilization. :thumbup:

Good news!!! :happydance: fx for you !


----------



## Twinsie

Joyful4Jesus said:


> It's so awesome having people who actually understand how stressful this process is!! SO... Quick question: I am on CD 13, waiting to O. Basically no CM right now, but when I just wiped I found a small amount of light pink/ cream CM. Has anyone ever had this before O?! I never, and I mean, NEVER spot! What could this be?!

I sometimes spot like that during O. Do you use opks? If not I'd at least take your temp for the next couple mornings to see if you are Oing!


----------



## Twinsie

Megs555 said:


> Has anyone ordered online pregnancy and ovulation sticks? And what did the packaging say on the outside? Was it confidential, or did it say what was inside? Also how accurate are they?

Yup I buy mine from amazon so it comes in an amazon box and that's all it says on the outside of the box.

My opk sticks are Wondos and they work for me! Cheap too.. 50 for $20. I haven't used the pregnancy tests yet so can't comment on those yet


----------



## Megs555

Perfect! Those are the exact ones I want to buy!


----------



## mdscpa

Hi megs, i did order some frer and clearblue opks and hpts from amazon. We work/live in the middle east and they all came in a box which is very discreet. Clearblue advanced digital worked best for me this is a test that shows blank, flashing and solid face. I got my solid face 36 hours before O. I also used local opks at the same time and i got my positive 24hours after the solid face or 12 hours before O. OPKs helped me alot and they work best if you are temping coz some women get the surge and never ovulate or ovulate a couple of days later after positive OPKs...


----------



## Twinsie

melewen said:


> I had to chime in because of the "just relax" business! Too funny. I remember reading some comebacks in the Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant but cant find them now. Like.. if I just relaxed, it would take years for us to get pregnant! DH just doesn't have a strong sex drive and if I'm RELAXED.. I'm wine tasting. On the couch. In yoga pants. It's not BD'ing every other day.. good lord, that's not relaxing.
> 
> I agree with Mary, charting helped me to relax a TON. The first month I thought AF was late but I was getting bfn after bfn. If I knew my cycle well I'd have known that I just O'd late and AF wasn't actually late. That's what I suspect at least. And once I definitely O, I am like PHEW! And actually totally relax, instead of like omg what if I didn't, I just had some weird EWCM, wtf, did I not O yet, we should DTD again..
> 
> It's all dumb. Though we WERE on vacation when I got preggers, still. We were on vacation another time and I didn't see any BFP then! But that was because I wasn't charting yet and had no idea when I O'd... so there people!
> 
> [/rant]
> 
> :D

I totally agree with you!!! BD on a schedule every other day for more than a week is not my idea of relaxing! You can guarantee I'm using opks everyday until O and temping to confirm O so that I CAN relax and only dtd if and when I'm actually in the mood to! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## Megs555

Have you heard anything about preseed? I have read mixed reviews!!


----------



## cutieq

Meg I used and conceived with preseed. Use it in small amounts but I'm definitely a fan. We BD'd daily so it was basically necessary lol


----------



## Megs555

Thanks! We bd nearly everyday as well! I think I produce enough cm because I'm not usually that sore!


----------



## Megs555

I took two diff opk with the same urine and this was th result! One looks pretty much pos and the ther neg. the past 4 days I had extremely pos opk, way darker then the pos one in this photo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

We used preseed and liked it a lot. I didn't use full tubes each time that's for sure!

Re: the Wondfos, I got my very first BFP on them so they worked very well for me but by that time I was testing positive on CB Digi too. However I will say that I tested on one like a week ago and the line was basically faint!! It was so crazy. Apparently after a certain level of hcg they get overwhelmed and the lines aren't that dark. That freaked me out a little..


----------



## melewen

Megan I went through a super random cycle like that a few months back. It's in my blog (baby M in my siggy).. I would say you might want to go in for bloods to verify you're not pg BUT if you got a -opk then it's probably just the end of a super strong LH surge. Maybe your first since stopping BC?


----------



## Twinsie

Megs555 said:


> Have you heard anything about preseed? I have read mixed reviews!!

We use preseed too, can't BD without it sometimes ! But it's very lubey! Can't use a lot or DH says there's no friction and he doesn't feel it as good..


----------



## Megs555

I did miss last months AF but the few tests were neg for preg. I haven't tested for pregnancy in approx 16 days. And I think this is def first time ovulating after sopping the pill in October. I only started taking opk this month and when it was pos opk I had left ovary pain all day. And ever since the second pos opk he next day my nipples have been sore (for 4 days now). 

I'm thinking if I'm not preg we might try preseed. And if I don't get AF this month for some reason I'll be going for bloodwork for sure!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Thanks Froggie and Twinsie... Really wondering what's going on with me right now! I've had light pink in some clumps of CM. Very little, and also slight cramping... but I don't think I've ever O'd this early!


----------



## Twinsie

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Thanks Froggie and Twinsie... Really wondering what's going on with me right now! I've had light pink in some clumps of CM. Very little, and also slight cramping... but I don't think I've ever O'd this early!

Cramping and spotting is pretty indicative of O! It's not uncommon at all to O a few days before or after your normal O day. I'd dtd just to be safe! ;)


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Twinsie said:


> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Froggie and Twinsie... Really wondering what's going on with me right now! I've had light pink in some clumps of CM. Very little, and also slight cramping... but I don't think I've ever O'd this early!
> 
> Cramping and spotting is pretty indicative of O! It's not uncommon at all to O a few days before or after your normal O day. I'd dtd just to be safe! ;)Click to expand...


Ugh! I was NOT ready for it just yet! I mean, we BD yesterday and the day before that, annnd I think the fau before that lol... But not seriously. And not in the right position! I took an OPK yesterday but it wasn't positive. I didn't have a chance to test today as I've been at my parents. I know what I'll be doing tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

It really doesn't require a certain position to get pregnant. I would definitely still have hope that it took! Preseed was good for us. We used it but only had to use a tiny bit because its really slippery stuff!! Just fyi, it has been found that saliva isn't sperm friendly, I googled that a few years ago and so during my fertile window, no saliva allowed(may be tmi)


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

froggyfrog said:


> It really doesn't require a certain position to get pregnant. I would definitely still have hope that it took! Preseed was good for us. We used it but only had to use a tiny bit because its really slippery stuff!! Just fyi, it has been found that saliva isn't sperm friendly, I googled that a few years ago and so during my fertile window, no saliva allowed(may be tmi)

I've just always heard that missionary position was the best.. But that gives me hope! And that is definitely good to know about saliva! Not that I ever use saliva for anything... Ahem *wink wink*


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D

Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.

Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:

FX for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Megs555

Good to know lol! We use saliva for everything!! :S


----------



## mommysylvia

Ok my bbt experts lol... I took my temp at 530-540 instead of 6. I woke up full of energy and couldn't go back to sleep. My temp spiked...is that big of a difference (vaginally)? Either way its still pretty high. Those bbt adjusters say go up .1 every 30 mins but I just kept mine as the original temp


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nice jump Sylvia!!! FX for you and that a BFP is just around the corner.

I've heard that taking your temp within 30 mins of your 'normal' time can be accurate without adjustment required. 
So your chart is looking really good to me at the moment. 

I think Mary has mentioned to someone before that we wont know if a dip or a spike is due to implantation at this very moment because we need a BFP to kind of confirm it and hopefully you'll have one in a few days :dance:


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay that's great then lol! Yes I love it I hope its triphasic or just an implantation spike. I woke up with hot flashes every 5 mins so that could be a reason...I just couldn't go back to sleep I didn't move at all before I took it..... I'll test either tomorrow or Sunday. Do you think if I was and I took the test tomorrow night with a 4 hour+ hold it would be okay? Or do you think I should wait till Sunday so it can be more accurate?

One more question... Not to be rude, I keep forgetting I'm trying to rememeber your names correctly lol... Isnt your name Pamela? Also what is Daphne's username? Sorry I'm so forgetful


----------



## Wishing1010

We got our BFP after a few sessions of me being on top, so it just goes to show that any position works!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:

It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

How weird is it that I am eagerly awaiting AF? She still hasn't shown yet (although my chart suggests that she may rear her head today). I want to get started on my 1st (and hopefully ONLY) Clomid cycle!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> Okay that's great then lol! Yes I love it I hope its triphasic or just an implantation spike. I woke up with hot flashes every 5 mins so that could be a reason...I just couldn't go back to sleep I didn't move at all before I took it..... I'll test either tomorrow or Sunday. Do you think if I was and I took the test tomorrow night with a 4 hour+ hold it would be okay? Or do you think I should wait till Sunday so it can be more accurate?
> 
> One more question... Not to be rude, I keep forgetting I'm trying to rememeber your names correctly lol... Isnt your name Pamela? Also what is Daphne's username? Sorry I'm so forgetful

Yes, I am Pamela :flower: And not rude at all... it takes some time to learn the 2 names that we have on here (screen & real) so I understand. Daphne is MDSCPA

Out of my own experiences FMU gives you better answers. So if you can wait maybe Sunday morning would be better for you. That having been said. I peed with the most diluted urine on 9dpo and then saw a 2nd grey line on my test. FMU at 10dpo gave me 2 pink lines on different brands and the evening with diluted urine I got a + digital.

If you have tests to spare you can do one tomorrow but if not try and wait for Sunday morning.

FX and I hope that whenever you decide to test you'll get a BFP answer 

:dust: :dust: :dust:



Joyful4Jesus said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:Click to expand...

Not sure about the bleeding so I have a few questions (sorry if you have recently mentioned these)
1. when was last AF?
2. did you come of BC recently that could be messing with your cycle?
3. is it spots of blood or a light to very light bleed that could be a weird af?

If it is not early and you only test with opks once a day you might have missed o. Which we hope you didn't.
Most ladies test twice a day to make sure that they don't miss the surge. I tested at 10h30 am and at about 19h30 pm when I did opks. Just make sure to get decent holds in between.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Okay that's great then lol! Yes I love it I hope its triphasic or just an implantation spike. I woke up with hot flashes every 5 mins so that could be a reason...I just couldn't go back to sleep I didn't move at all before I took it..... I'll test either tomorrow or Sunday. Do you think if I was and I took the test tomorrow night with a 4 hour+ hold it would be okay? Or do you think I should wait till Sunday so it can be more accurate?
> 
> One more question... Not to be rude, I keep forgetting I'm trying to rememeber your names correctly lol... Isnt your name Pamela? Also what is Daphne's username? Sorry I'm so forgetful

You could possibly get a bfp tomorrow, its hard to know when u would have truly implanted, u know? But they do say u will get a bfp 2-5days after your chart goes triphasic so if it stays up again tomorrow (FX!!!) then is test but yes, Sundays would be more accurate. What type of test do u plan to use?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> How weird is it that I am eagerly awaiting AF? She still hasn't shown yet (although my chart suggests that she may rear her head today). I want to get started on my 1st (and hopefully ONLY) Clomid cycle!

Not weird at all! You're looking forward to great things to come so only normal IMO to want to get out of limbo :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:Click to expand...

It is possible OR ur body could still be working on it and maybe it was delayed..? This is one of the many things temping could help you with. I think of temping as seeing what's going on with my body on paper. You could still start...maybe u haven't had ur temp shift yet, which would mean no O yet. Otherwise keep trying the opks and watching for fertile cm. Our body's can gear up to O, making opks positive but then sometimes it can delay and thats why sometimes just opks can be quite confusing. I sometimes get positive opks around CD8-9 but then they go negative again and then positive again by CD12-14. Hopefully you just had delayed O and didn't miss it! Also, if you can, def BD before the opk even turns positive. Its always best to have swimmers awaiting the egg, as the egg only has a 12-24hr lifespan whereas the sperm can live 2-5 days, sometimes longer! What I did to first REALLY learn my cycles was I charted my temps, cm, and used OPKs and id enter it all onto fertility friend app (that thing does ALL the work other than the actual temping part, lol) and thats how I learned that I wasn't oing with my first set of +opks, as I originally thought. 
I should have asked this first, have you been BDing? As long as you've bd'ed at least once during that time of positive opks, some swimmers should have still been kicking around IF o has passed already. Hmm. I wish I could give u a better, more for sure answer! I'm crossing my fingers for u and just keep opking and hopefully you catch that egg or already caught it! FX! :)

Also, as for the spotting, it could be from coming off of bcp or it could be spotting from O just occurring. I know you experienced a loss, is this your first cycle since your loss? Hormones can take a while after a loss to sort themselves out hun. It breaks my heart thinking about that. I'm sorry to bring it up, I was just wondering if that could possibly be the reason. I wish you lots of dust and I hope you get your LO very, very soon! :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes, I am Pamela :flower: And not rude at all... it takes some time to learn the 2 names that we have on here (screen & real) so I understand. Daphne is MDSCPA
> 
> Out of my own experiences FMU gives you better answers. So if you can wait maybe Sunday morning would be better for you. That having been said. I peed with the most diluted urine on 9dpo and then saw a 2nd grey line on my test. FMU at 10dpo gave me 2 pink lines on different brands and the evening with diluted urine I got a + digital.
> 
> If you have tests to spare you can do one tomorrow but if not try and wait for Sunday morning.
> 
> FX and I hope that whenever you decide to test you'll get a BFP answer
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Okay...its so tempting having to wait
ugh I hate it lol... I'm going to TRY and test Sunday with FMU since it should be 2 days after this possible ID, If I can't wait then I'll go ahead and use an Answer hpt. Thank you!



aidensmommy1 said:


> You could possibly get a bfp tomorrow, its hard to know when u would have truly implanted, u know? But they do say u will get a bfp 2-5days after your chart goes triphasic so if it stays up again tomorrow (FX!!!) then is test but yes, Sundays would be more accurate. What type of test do u plan to use?

Hopefully it stays up! If I cant wait I'll use FMU with Answer tomorrow and Sunday I'll use my last FRER


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> How weird is it that I am eagerly awaiting AF? She still hasn't shown yet (although my chart suggests that she may rear her head today). I want to get started on my 1st (and hopefully ONLY) Clomid cycle!

Thats how I feel right now!!! Lol, it is quite weird BUT we both have something extremely exciting to look forward to next cycle! I am very happy for u!! I was hoping this would be ur cycle but hey, now maybe you and I can get BFPs the same month! :). FX for us both!!! 

Oh so you know, clomid may make your chart look even better then this cycles did, as it makes ur hormones super good, which is clearly awesome! :) I just wanted to warn you about the beautiful clomid charts I see. Hopefully you'll get an early BFP so ALL of us don't go crazy watching your chart :haha: I have a good feeling for you  FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I am Pamela :flower: And not rude at all... it takes some time to learn the 2 names that we have on here (screen & real) so I understand. Daphne is MDSCPA
> 
> Out of my own experiences FMU gives you better answers. So if you can wait maybe Sunday morning would be better for you. That having been said. I peed with the most diluted urine on 9dpo and then saw a 2nd grey line on my test. FMU at 10dpo gave me 2 pink lines on different brands and the evening with diluted urine I got a + digital.
> 
> If you have tests to spare you can do one tomorrow but if not try and wait for Sunday morning.
> 
> FX and I hope that whenever you decide to test you'll get a BFP answer
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Okay...its so tempting having to wait
> ugh I hate it lol... I'm going to TRY and test Sunday with FMU since it should be 2 days after this possible ID, If I can't wait then I'll go ahead and use an Answer hpt. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> You could possibly get a bfp tomorrow, its hard to know when u would have truly implanted, u know? But they do say u will get a bfp 2-5days after your chart goes triphasic so if it stays up again tomorrow (FX!!!) then is test but yes, Sundays would be more accurate. What type of test do u plan to use?Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it stays up! If I cant wait I'll use FMU with Answer tomorrow and Sunday I'll use my last FRERClick to expand...

Thats a good idea :). I too would save ur frer for Sunday and I bet ud get a pretty darn accurate result by then. Well, depending on how fast ur hcg levels will rise and such. I'm crossing these fingers for ya! I hope to see ur BFP within the next couple of days! Ur chart truly does look great! Did u wake at ur normal time? If so, that could def be a good sign as long as tomorrows up near there as well. FX it is!!! :) GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So DH's SA is actually today, since they wouldn't accept it after 11 yest..(Thank god I called before he did his business in the cup yesterday!!) We are about to rush out the door now to make it to the lab within the 30mins . DH is nervous, I can tell, but he keeps saying his guys will be "superb", lol. Fx he's right! :) I'm quite nervous too, of course, but hopefully all is A-OKAY!! FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thats a good idea :). I too would save ur frer for Sunday and I bet ud get a pretty darn accurate result by then. Well, depending on how fast ur hcg levels will rise and such. I'm crossing these fingers for ya! I hope to see ur BFP within the next couple of days! Ur chart truly does look great! Did u wake at ur normal time? If so, that could def be a good sign as long as tomorrows up near there as well. FX it is!!! :) GL!

Well today I woke up at 5 instead of 6 I couldn't go back to sleep but I didn't move or anything and temped at 530. My temp usually goes down the more I'm awake. But I'll know for sure tomorrow if my temp is still great. Yes I'll just have to push my self to wait I really think I can this time so I won't waste tests and be dissapointed since its still early. I have one more FRER, 3 Walmart cheapies lol, and 4 Answers. So FRER on Sunday it is! Thank you!! FX to you as well! :)

I just seen your DHs SA is today, good luck Mary!


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> How weird is it that I am eagerly awaiting AF? She still hasn't shown yet (although my chart suggests that she may rear her head today). I want to get started on my 1st (and hopefully ONLY) Clomid cycle!
> 
> Thats how I feel right now!!! Lol, it is quite weird BUT we both have something extremely exciting to look forward to next cycle! I am very happy for u!! I was hoping this would be ur cycle but hey, now maybe you and I can get BFPs the same month! :). FX for us both!!!
> 
> Oh so you know, clomid may make your chart look even better then this cycles did, as it makes ur hormones super good, which is clearly awesome! :) I just wanted to warn you about the beautiful clomid charts I see. Hopefully you'll get an early BFP so ALL of us don't go crazy watching your chart :haha: I have a good feeling for you  FX!Click to expand...

Oh, it's going to happen for both of us this cycle. I just know it! We've waited long enough, darn it! GL on DH's SA. Hopefully it will be "superb". lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

His SA is done! Now we just wait.... FX for nothing but the best! :)


----------



## cutieq

Fx Mary!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mommysylvia, my temps seem to go down the longer I'm awake, as well. I always thought itd be the opposite and I thought I was weird but knowing yours goes down too shows me that it must be quite common...yay, my body temp isn't unordinary! :haha:. My temp is also higher when I wake earlier...Youd think itd be lower! But nope, not mine, lol. But anyway, I cannot wait to see ur temp and tests over the next couple days! 2 more temps in todays range and FF will say "possible triphasic". FX!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mary's DH's sperm :D
I hope all goes well!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Mommysylvia, my temps seem to go down the longer I'm awake, as well. I always thought itd be the opposite and I thought I was weird but knowing yours goes down too shows me that it must be quite common...yay, my body temp isn't unordinary! :haha:. My temp is also higher when I wake earlier...Youd think itd be lower! But nope, not mine, lol. But anyway, I cannot wait to see ur temp and tests over the next couple days! 2 more temps in todays range and FF will say "possible triphasic". FX!!!

No you're not alone lol. Yay!!! I was wondering when FF would say something about my chart lol thanks! :D


----------



## TTC74

CD1!!! Clomid, I'll be coming for you on CD5. :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

TTC74 said:


> RE said my uterus looks very health, and I have 8 follicles in my ovaries ready to go. So, he's giving me clomid this cycle to increase the odds of a good egg being released for fertilization. :thumbup:

That's so awesome!! I am excited for you! 



Megs555 said:


> Has anyone ordered online pregnancy and ovulation sticks? And what did the packaging say on the outside? Was it confidential, or did it say what was inside? Also how accurate are they?

I ordered the Wondfo opks and hpts on Amazon and they just came in the Amazon box both times. The hpts weren't that accurate for me, only turning positive after my positive betas, but the opks were the most accurate for me. They would be positive only a day or two, sometimes positive one day and negative the next day. 



Megs555 said:


> Have you heard anything about preseed? I have read mixed reviews!!

We tried both preseed and conceive plus. Personally I liked the conceive plus better (also on Amazon) as it more closely resembled fertile cm and was more like lube and less like a slip and slide. 



Megs555 said:


> I took two diff opk with the same urine and this was th result! One looks pretty much pos and the ther neg. the past 4 days I had extremely pos opk, way darker then the pos one in this photo.

They both look negative to me. Mary had a cycle with quite a few positive opks in a row, and one cycle I had 19 days in a row of positive opk. 



Joyful4Jesus said:


> Thanks Froggie and Twinsie... Really wondering what's going on with me right now! I've had light pink in some clumps of CM. Very little, and also slight cramping... but I don't think I've ever O'd this early!

It could be some left over blood from AF coming out with the cm, or it could be a bit of spotting with sex. 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:

That's how we conceived baby number 2, but since I have a shallow cervix it didn't feel good until my cervix moved way up.



mommysylvia said:


> Ok my bbt experts lol... I took my temp at 530-540 instead of 6. I woke up full of energy and couldn't go back to sleep. My temp spiked...is that big of a difference (vaginally)? Either way its still pretty high. Those bbt adjusters say go up .1 every 30 mins but I just kept mine as the original temp

I don't think 20 minutes would make that much of a difference. That's an awesome spike!



aidensmommy1 said:


> So DH's SA is actually today, since they wouldn't accept it after 11 yest..(Thank god I called before he did his business in the cup yesterday!!) We are about to rush out the door now to make it to the lab within the 30mins . DH is nervous, I can tell, but he keeps saying his guys will be "superb", lol. Fx he's right! :) I'm quite nervous too, of course, but hopefully all is A-OKAY!! FX FX FX!!!!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear the results. When will they be in?


----------



## Twinsie

aidensmommy1 said:


> His SA is done! Now we just wait.... FX for nothing but the best! :)

FX so tightly for your DHs SA!!! My DHs SA is Tuesday. It is nerve racking isn't it!!? Poor guys have to have their manhood scrutinized. Hoping our guys little guys are healthy and bountiful :winkwink:


----------



## Twinsie

Joyful4Jesus said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:Click to expand...

I agree with the other girls. It is possible to miss a positive opk if your not testing twice a day. I start testing twice a day on cd10. It's also possible if you recently went off the pill that this is AF, cycles can be quite wacky for awhile after BC.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Twinsie said:


> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the other girls. It is possible to miss a positive opk if your not testing twice a day. I start testing twice a day on cd10. It's also possible if you recently went off the pill that this is AF, cycles can be quite wacky for awhile after BC.Click to expand...

What throws me off is the fact that I normally have a very abundant amount of EWCM around O, and I have had very little, if any! I always get O pains as well, and have only had very minor cramping. It's still totally possible I missed my O on the OPK (Although we've been BDing often enough, I doubt we missed it there), it would just be really weird. And I've never used BC, otherwise that would definitely be a possibility :winkwink:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi again ladies im back :hi:

I just wanted to update you ladies... Its been confirmed that I did indeed miscarry... And my HCG was taken via blood three times at 107,103 and 95. I have to test again next Sunday if I still get a positive result (Which I think I will as my HCG is going down so slow!) Then I have to go back to the hospital :(

We miss out baby very much but some of you might remember me asking about any ideas that we can name our little baby, well we have come to decide the baby's name and we have picked Skye... :cloud9:

Our little Angel Skye :cloud9:


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi again ladies im back :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to update you ladies... Its been confirmed that I did indeed miscarry... And my HCG was taken via blood three times at 107,103 and 95. I have to test again next Sunday if I still get a positive result (Which I think I will as my HCG is going down so slow!) Then I have to go back to the hospital :(
> 
> We miss out baby very much but some of you might remember me asking about any ideas that we can name our little baby, well we have come to decide the baby's name and we have picked Skye... :cloud9:
> 
> Our little Angel Skye :cloud9:

My heart aches for you, SarahLou =( I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Praying that your HCG drops back to normal quickly and that your body, and heart, start to heal. *HUGS*


----------



## mommysylvia

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi again ladies im back :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to update you ladies... Its been confirmed that I did indeed miscarry... And my HCG was taken via blood three times at 107,103 and 95. I have to test again next Sunday if I still get a positive result (Which I think I will as my HCG is going down so slow!) Then I have to go back to the hospital :(
> 
> We miss out baby very much but some of you might remember me asking about any ideas that we can name our little baby, well we have come to decide the baby's name and we have picked Skye... :cloud9:
> 
> Our little Angel Skye :cloud9:

I'm so sorry, that's a great name. I've always loved that one :)



Jrepp said:


> I don't think 20 minutes would make that much of a difference. That's an awesome spike!

Thank you! I can't wait for these upcoming days, they couldn't go by any slower lol


----------



## Twinsie

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi again ladies im back :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to update you ladies... Its been confirmed that I did indeed miscarry... And my HCG was taken via blood three times at 107,103 and 95. I have to test again next Sunday if I still get a positive result (Which I think I will as my HCG is going down so slow!) Then I have to go back to the hospital :(
> 
> We miss out baby very much but some of you might remember me asking about any ideas that we can name our little baby, well we have come to decide the baby's name and we have picked Skye... :cloud9:
> 
> Our little Angel Skye :cloud9:

I'm so sorry :hugs: that is a very nice name for your angel baby. Prayers for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the other girls. It is possible to miss a positive opk if your not testing twice a day. I start testing twice a day on cd10. It's also possible if you recently went off the pill that this is AF, cycles can be quite wacky for awhile after BC.Click to expand...
> 
> What throws me off is the fact that I normally have a very abundant amount of EWCM around O, and I have had very little, if any! I always get O pains as well, and have only had very minor cramping. It's still totally possible I missed my O on the OPK (Although we've been BDing often enough, I doubt we missed it there), it would just be really weird. And I've never used BC, otherwise that would definitely be a possibility :winkwink:Click to expand...

I still think there's a great chance u still haven't oed if u usually have a ton of CM. I had 10+ positive opks total one cycle. 2 before actual O and then 2 days of negatives and then positives again (with my temp spike so I knew this one was true O) and they stayed positive for almost my whole TWW. But as others said, I test 2x a day because its very easy to miss a surge since they can be as short as 12hrs. 

I know I keep saying it but I truly think temping will give u LESS stress. This is something temping could help a great deal with. Just a suggestion. Its up to u of course :)

If you did O, since u have been BDing, that'd be ok. Ive oed on CD9 before. What CD are you on?


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi again ladies im back :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to update you ladies... Its been confirmed that I did indeed miscarry... And my HCG was taken via blood three times at 107,103 and 95. I have to test again next Sunday if I still get a positive result (Which I think I will as my HCG is going down so slow!) Then I have to go back to the hospital :(
> 
> We miss out baby very much but some of you might remember me asking about any ideas that we can name our little baby, well we have come to decide the baby's name and we have picked Skye... :cloud9:
> 
> Our little Angel Skye :cloud9:

I'm sorry again Sarah :(. My heart truly goes out to you. :hugs: I can feel my heart breaking as I think about it. I hope you feel better hun. We're all always here to talk if you need it. I'm sure you know that tho. You'll be in my prayers <3


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you all so much ladies, you have all been really supportive and lovely, I cant say thank you enough.. :flower:

:hugs:

Me and OH are going to buy a small ornament for in our bedroom for Skye.. or maybe a small ornament we can also put small flowers in now and again. It makes me feel better that both me and OH picked Skye for name and not just me. 

Our little angel Skye ... :cloud9::angel:


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

aidensmommy1 said:


> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the other girls. It is possible to miss a positive opk if your not testing twice a day. I start testing twice a day on cd10. It's also possible if you recently went off the pill that this is AF, cycles can be quite wacky for awhile after BC.Click to expand...
> 
> What throws me off is the fact that I normally have a very abundant amount of EWCM around O, and I have had very little, if any! I always get O pains as well, and have only had very minor cramping. It's still totally possible I missed my O on the OPK (Although we've been BDing often enough, I doubt we missed it there), it would just be really weird. And I've never used BC, otherwise that would definitely be a possibility :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I still think there's a great chance u still haven't oed if u usually have a ton of CM. I had 10+ positive opks total one cycle. 2 before actual O and then 2 days of negatives and then positives again (with my temp spike so I knew this one was true O) and they stayed positive for almost my whole TWW. But as others said, I test 2x a day because its very easy to miss a surge since they can be as short as 12hrs.
> 
> I know I keep saying it but I truly think temping will give u LESS stress. This is something temping could help a great deal with. Just a suggestion. Its up to u of course :)
> 
> If you did O, since u have been BDing, that'd be ok. Ive oed on CD9 before. What CD are you on?Click to expand...

See and that's what I've been thinking too! But today I had a long string of some sort of CM (It was hard to tell what kind since it was tinged light brown/cream still) when I went to the bathroom, and some small cramps and pain on my left side. Every other time I've felt O pain, it's been on my right side, even though they say you usually switch ovaries every month. Kinda weird to feel it on the other side! I tested late this morning and this evening, and both were about half as dark as the other line. 
I totally understand that about temping, and honestly really would like to. I just thought I would let this cycle relax a little, but instead, it's causing MORE stress! Argh... :dohh: I am on CD14 today. I usually O around CD 15 or so, but without much evidence if EWCM, I think I either O'd already or am going to O pretty late. :nope:


----------



## Megs555

Look what I got today at the drugstore!! So excited to try it instead of saliva the sperm killing lubricant! I assume most people who use this type of sperm friendly lube use it a couple days before OVU to a couple days after?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutieq

I definitely used it those days specifically but also used it throughout my cycle when needed. We stayed away from the other stuff altogether. Remember a little goes a long way with preseed and it worked best for me when I inserted it instead of DH putting it on himself. It felt more natural that way and you can insert before bd so it's not a mood killer. Good luck!


----------



## Megs555

Did you get pregnant using preseed? If so how many cycles did it take using it?


----------



## melewen

We got pregnant with it but it took 4 cycles. Then again we are pretty sure it was my low dose thyroid meds that actually knocked me up though so :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again I'm so sorry for your loss Sarah :hugs: I love your baby's name!!


----------



## cutieq

Megs555 said:


> Did you get pregnant using preseed? If so how many cycles did it take using it?

I know for certain 2/4 times preseed was involved. We used it every cycle once we discovered it. I suffered 3 early losses so I had some recovery months in between. I can't know if the preseed helped, but it helped us keep up very consistent bd with no trouble.


----------



## mommysylvia

https://s11.postimg.org/inl4pb3c3/Pics_Art_1424523399728.jpg
I'm 9dpo I see a faint line it showed at 3 mins...anyone? Sorry it's so blurry my phone doesn't have a great camera.
https://s11.postimg.org/a0n4q6kyr/Pics_Art_1424527367353.jpg


----------



## Megs555

I don't see anything, but you have a different view in natural light so maybe there is? Ask DH?


----------



## mommysylvia

Megs555 said:


> I don't see anything, but you have a different view in natural light so maybe there is? Ask DH?

He's at work :( 
I put another picture up


----------



## mdscpa

It's very hard to tell even if i tried to tweak the pictures the second photo does seem to have a faint line though.. But if you see it, FX it's the start like Pamela did at 9 dpo... She got the no guessing line (not too dark) at 10dpo i guess and the same day with clearblue digital.... You should start getting the lines 3-5 days after suspected implantation. So tomorrow could be it, FX your temp stay high...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Megs555 said:


> Look what I got today at the drugstore!! So excited to try it instead of saliva the sperm killing lubricant! I assume most people who use this type of sperm friendly lube use it a couple days before OVU to a couple days after?

I read a lot of great reviews about it and since it's sperm friendly we decided to try it, unfortunately it's not available here. DH tried to purchase it on Amazon but couldn't get anything that delivers here.... FX this helps your DH's :spermy:


----------



## snshine23

Look at the OPK I just took :) I've had a crazy amount of EWCM (took Mucinex this month) so we have BDd the past 2 days. Cervix has felt open. Will BD today and tomorrow. We leave for our vacation on Tuesday and will be staying with my brother so I was getting worried about ovulationhttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/Mobile%20Uploads/8000B504-15BD-41BF-9844-B2B09B159B2A.jpg[/URL][/IMG] day and BD timing. Looks like I'm going to O right before we go!


----------



## snshine23

Sorry for the way the photo posted. Trying to do this from my phone so it's a little quirky!


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> It's very hard to tell even if i tried to tweak the pictures the second photo does seem to have a faint line though.. But if you see it, FX it's the start like Pamela did at 9 dpo... She got the no guessing line (not too dark) at 10dpo i guess and the same day with clearblue digital.... You should start getting the lines 3-5 days after suspected implantation. So tomorrow could be it, FX your temp stay high...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you, I'll take a FRER tomorrow with FMU... I used Answer today. FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

snshine23 said:


> Look at the OPK I just took :) I've had a crazy amount of EWCM (took Mucinex this month) so we have BDd the past 2 days. Cervix has felt open. Will BD today and tomorrow. We leave for our vacation on Tuesday and will be staying with my brother so I was getting worried about ovulationhttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/Mobile%20Uploads/8000B504-15BD-41BF-9844-B2B09B159B2A.jpg[/URL][/IMG] day and BD timing. Looks like I'm going to O right before we go!

:wohoo: You have 2-3 days for O to happen from what i read... FX the next 2 days :sex: is enough... Go catch that eggy..... :dance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> It's very hard to tell even if i tried to tweak the pictures the second photo does seem to have a faint line though.. But if you see it, FX it's the start like Pamela did at 9 dpo... She got the no guessing line (not too dark) at 10dpo i guess and the same day with clearblue digital.... You should start getting the lines 3-5 days after suspected implantation. So tomorrow could be it, FX your temp stay high...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thank you, I'll take a FRER tomorrow with FMU... I used Answer today. FX!!Click to expand...

Can't wait to see what your FRER shows.... Try not to drink too much water tonight then... FX for a nice lines hun...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

snshine23 said:


> Look at the OPK I just took :) I've had a crazy amount of EWCM (took Mucinex this month) so we have BDd the past 2 days. Cervix has felt open. Will BD today and tomorrow. We leave for our vacation on Tuesday and will be staying with my brother so I was getting worried about ovulation day and BD timing. Looks like I'm going to O right before we go!

FX for you!! :)


----------



## snshine23

Seriously we have so much to do today but all I can think about is BDing! Haha! I took that OPK on a whim with SMU so I was surprised to see it that dark before it was even done going across the strip.


----------



## Wishing1010

mommysylvia said:


> https://s11.postimg.org/inl4pb3c3/Pics_Art_1424523399728.jpg
> I'm 9dpo I see a faint line it showed at 3 mins...anyone? Sorry it's so blurry my phone doesn't have a great camera.
> https://s11.postimg.org/a0n4q6kyr/Pics_Art_1424527367353.jpg

I see it!!! Fx it gets darker! I had one like that in the morn and a darker one that night. FX!!!!


----------



## snshine23

And Sylvia, I see something in your bottom photo. FX it gets darker for you!


----------



## melewen

:rofl: when I logged on this morning I was like, I'm so excited, I know Sylvia couldn't wait 'til Sunday to test!

I actually see something on the bottom test! I have horrible line spotting eye. Fx it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## mommysylvia

Yup I couldn't wait ladies. I just have a bag of tests that are calling my name lol. I kind of (probably won't) want to wait till Monday just so I won't see a faint line...it would be more visible without tweaking. 

Fx my temp stays up... It looks triphasic so far


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sylvia, I think I see something. Wishing and I both had it start of like that and we are now well into our 2nd tri"s so FX and TONS of :dust: that tomorrow's FRER shows a BFP line that nobody can deny!

FX Snshine! Hope you get more bd in and catch that eggy. Enjoy your trip
:dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Yay, this will be my first cycle charting if I do get a BFP! Thank you :)


----------



## mdscpa

When your temp stay the same or higher tomorrow, I think FF will give you "Possibly Triphasic" note... Not really an indication that means pregnant but LOTS of pregnant women has this pattern... I really hope you get that :bfp: tomorrow hun I don't care if we won't know your LP, :bfp: is much better... :dance:


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> When your temp stay the same or higher tomorrow, I think FF will give you "Possibly Triphasic" note... Not really an indication that means pregnant but LOTS of pregnant women has this pattern... I really hope you get that :bfp: tomorrow hun I don't care if we won't know your LP, :bfp: is much better... :dance:

Yes that would be much better! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

I think I see a line?! Take another test tonight and post pic !!!!

AFM:Starting spotting last night (13dpo) so expecting AF to show officially today .. Can't say I'm all that sad bcuz I don't have high hopes after finding out about DHs low T this month. On to the next cycle! At least hubby started taking the fertileAID and count boost pills on Thursday so every month from now on his count can only get better right?!!
** Positive thinking **


----------



## mommysylvia

FX FX next cycle twinsie! :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) I'm around 7dpo and tested today :haha:

Fingers crossed for us all :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinsie

mommysylvia said:


> FX FX next cycle twinsie! :)

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm around 7dpo and tested today :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all :)

I see something Fx!


----------



## mdscpa

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm around 7dpo and tested today :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all :)


FX for a nice lines Tasha... 


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twinsie

Ok so the spotting since last night is still faint brown. No red. I took a test since I'm now 14dpo and still no red AF yet.. And I see a very faint line....
It's a wondfo cheap hcg test too. So I don't know if I can trust it?! And when I took the test, after I didn't see a line after a minute I threw it away since I thought AF was on it's way anyways. An hour later I went to pee again and decided to check just to confirm, and saw the faint line.. But it's been an hour and idk how long it took for that line to show up.. How do I post a pic???? I need your help.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

If you click go advanced under the text box Hun, it'll then bring up a bigger box, if you click the paper clip you can add your picture!
Sorry rubbish explanation there lol x


----------



## Twinsie




----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Twinsie! I see something there. Hope it gets darker
:dust:


----------



## linz85

Can I join in ladies? Im roughly 11dpo according to FF *if* I o'd this month..

I'm still breastfeeding my 14 month old, got my first period since her birth on new years eve '14. Skipped January period.. but going by my CM I was fertile around the 8th-11th. Fingers crossed I O'd..
Tested today and got a BFN so was a little disheartening. Think I'll either test again on the 25 or 27th and if BFN just give up and wait till I cycle properly.

I never had this with my first, my periods came back around 4 months after she was born and she was exclusively breastfed, same as this one lol. Our bodies are strange.


----------



## Twinsie

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Good luck Twinsie! I see something there. Hope it gets darker
> :dust:

Thank you!! My only concern is that it might not have shown up in the right amount of time. However, I did use this same package of tests last month when I wasn't pregnant and I remember checking hours later and it was most definitely still negative, no faint line at all. So since this is the same packet it can't be a defective test. Idk I guess I can just wait and see in a few hours and test again! Gonna be a longggg afternoon!!:dohh:


----------



## Twinsie

linz85 said:


> Can I join in ladies? Im roughly 11dpo according to FF *if* I o'd this month..
> 
> I'm still breastfeeding my 14 month old, got my first period since her birth on new years eve '14. Skipped January period.. but going by my CM I was fertile around the 8th-11th. Fingers crossed I O'd..
> Tested today and got a BFN so was a little disheartening. Think I'll either test again on the 25 or 27th and if BFN just give up and wait till I cycle properly.
> 
> I never had this with my first, my periods came back around 4 months after she was born and she was exclusively breastfed, same as this one lol. Our bodies are strange.

Welcome!! Don't be too sad, 11dpo is still very early!!:hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I see a second line twinsie! good luck xx


----------



## Twinsie

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I see a second line twinsie! good luck xx

Thank you for your support!! :hugs:

I took another test and made sure to watch it the whole 5 minutes this time so I could know for sure if a line showed up within the time limit, and I definitely saw the start of the faint line at 4 minutes. It took the whole 5 minutes to really see the line better but it was definitely within the allotted 5 mins that the wondfo says to read it at. But it's still ridiculously faint that I'm not gonna tell DH yet.. Keeping this to myself will be the death of me lol. But I don't want to get both of our hopes up if it turns out to be a stupid bfn! I'll probably wait until Monday to test again bcuz it's so faint right now at 14dpo. If I can be strong and wait.. But I'm weak. Very very weak. lol!


----------



## mommysylvia

Hope everything is okay Mary I haven't heard from you all day <3


----------



## melewen

Twinsie yay! Definitely a second line. Post your later test! I'd test again tomorrow but I'm so impatient lol. We can help analyze if it's darkening and whatnot :(

Sylvia are you going to test again tonight?!

I am such a bad influence!


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Twinsie yay! Definitely a second line. Post your later test! I'd test again tomorrow but I'm so impatient lol. We can help analyze if it's darkening and whatnot :(
> 
> Sylvia are you going to test again tonight?!
> 
> I am such a bad influence!

Yes you are lol don't tempt me! :haha:
I want to hold off until Monday but I probably will cave anyways and use my FRER tomorrow, I'm just scared of it not being dark enough.
I'll maybe use a Walmart cheapie tonight, it might not do anything since it was so light :shrug:

Well I just noticed "IF" I had a 14 day LP then tomorrow it will barely be 5 days before AF. So it should at least show something with FRER tomorrow...with the 6 days sooner?


----------



## melewen

The "six days sooner" is basically like based off a 14 day LP of a woman who gets her BFP at 8 days. Think about it in terms of dpo. You can check out fertility friend's analysis of accuracy by brand and that always helped me know when to test


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Hope everything is okay Mary I haven't heard from you all day <3

Thanks hun. Idk what's wrong with me today. We had a nice movie night last night and had a blast and then I woke with a really bad stomach ache that will NOT go away! :( I'm pretty certain this isn't my BFP cycle so I think its just me feeling like crap for no good reason. Ugh. 

But anyway, ur chart still looks great! :) Have u tested? I actually haven't tested. Was going to today but I felt too bad to even want to test. I'm laying in bed and HAD to force myself on here to check if you or anyone else got a BFP today. I'm crossing my fingers for all of you ladies! :dust: Hopefully I wake up in better shape tomorrow a.m!


----------



## melewen

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryStats.php


----------



## melewen

Mary you sound like you have what I had at around 3dpo :) kidding, sort of... Maybe... I still have my FX that you will get your BFP au natural!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> I see a second line twinsie! good luck xx
> 
> Thank you for your support!! :hugs:
> 
> I took another test and made sure to watch it the whole 5 minutes this time so I could know for sure if a line showed up within the time limit, and I definitely saw the start of the faint line at 4 minutes. It took the whole 5 minutes to really see the line better but it was definitely within the allotted 5 mins that the wondfo says to read it at. But it's still ridiculously faint that I'm not gonna tell DH yet.. Keeping this to myself will be the death of me lol. But I don't want to get both of our hopes up if it turns out to be a stupid bfn! I'll probably wait until Monday to test again bcuz it's so faint right now at 14dpo. If I can be strong and wait.. But I'm weak. Very very weak. lol!Click to expand...

CONGRATS! I hope It gets darker and darker! :) Cant wait to hear about or see tomorrows test! (if u post it fo us us to obsess over, lol) Fx super tight for u! I'm sure it'll get darker If two tests had faint, colored lines, its less likely to be evap, unless a bad batch of course but I'm guessing & hoping its a true BFP! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## Twinsie

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is okay Mary I haven't heard from you all day <3
> 
> Thanks hun. Idk what's wrong with me today. We had a nice movie night last night and had a blast and then I woke with a really bad stomach ache that will NOT go away! :( I'm pretty certain this isn't my BFP cycle so I think its just me feeling like crap for no good reason. Ugh.
> 
> But anyway, ur chart still looks great! :) Have u tested? I actually haven't tested. Was going to today but I felt too bad to even want to test. I'm laying in bed and HAD to force myself on here to check if you or anyone else got a BFP today. I'm crossing my fingers for all of you ladies! :dust: Hopefully I wake up in better shape tomorrow a.m!Click to expand...

Sorry you're not feeling well!! Hope you feel better soon! 

I'm about to go out to dinner, so I'll post my second faint test later, thanks ladies :hugs:
AF still hasn't show. Brown discharge earlier today but that's it. No red yet.. Hmph!
It's really a cruel joke if AF is just messing with me!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Joyful4Jesus said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I agree on positions not being set as those little buggers will swim where they want once they are free :D
> 
> Sorry for my TMI, we both like doggy so we kind of always start of in all sorts of positions but finish in doggy and then I could lay down on my tummy from there as that was the only way I didn't leak.
> 
> Bright side of o'ing earlier is that your tww is here sooner and a BFP also :dance:
> 
> FX for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to hear success stories like yours! Gives me hope!! What I'm *really* confused (and kind of concerned) about, is the very light bleeding I'm having. My OPK said last night that I'm not Oing.. It just doesn't make sense to me! Is it possible I O'd yesterday and between Wednesday afternoon's OPK and last night's, I simply missed it? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the other girls. It is possible to miss a positive opk if your not testing twice a day. I start testing twice a day on cd10. It's also possible if you recently went off the pill that this is AF, cycles can be quite wacky for awhile after BC.Click to expand...
> 
> What throws me off is the fact that I normally have a very abundant amount of EWCM around O, and I have had very little, if any! I always get O pains as well, and have only had very minor cramping. It's still totally possible I missed my O on the OPK (Although we've been BDing often enough, I doubt we missed it there), it would just be really weird. And I've never used BC, otherwise that would definitely be a possibility :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I still think there's a great chance u still haven't oed if u usually have a ton of CM. I had 10+ positive opks total one cycle. 2 before actual O and then 2 days of negatives and then positives again (with my temp spike so I knew this one was true O) and they stayed positive for almost my whole TWW. But as others said, I test 2x a day because its very easy to miss a surge since they can be as short as 12hrs.
> 
> I know I keep saying it but I truly think temping will give u LESS stress. This is something temping could help a great deal with. Just a suggestion. Its up to u of course :)
> 
> If you did O, since u have been BDing, that'd be ok. Ive oed on CD9 before. What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> See and that's what I've been thinking too! But today I had a long string of some sort of CM (It was hard to tell what kind since it was tinged light brown/cream still) when I went to the bathroom, and some small cramps and pain on my left side. Every other time I've felt O pain, it's been on my right side, even though they say you usually switch ovaries every month. Kinda weird to feel it on the other side! I tested late this morning and this evening, and both were about half as dark as the other line.
> I totally understand that about temping, and honestly really would like to. I just thought I would let this cycle relax a little, but instead, it's causing MORE stress! Argh... :dohh: I am on CD14 today. I usually O around CD 15 or so, but without much evidence if EWCM, I think I either O'd already or am going to O pretty late. :nope:Click to expand...

I hope u get ur BFP whatever day u O! :) And that whole "our ovaries switch off cycle to cycle" was found to not be true with many women. Ib read id prob only O every other month since I only have one ovary but I actually O every cycle. And I know ALOT of women who only O from one side so who knows, maybe oing from the other side caused the bleeding and maybe your body needed to release an egg from that side for your BFP...? FX this happened! :) I know ladies on here who had to take clomid, as they were only Oing on one side and the month they felt O pains on the other side, their BFP came. Hope this gives u some hope but def keep bding just Incase. It sounds like bding isn't an issue tho, lol so thats a good thing . FX for u! Once u mentioned u usually O on the other side, I realized that could potentially be ur cause for spotting, as it can be rough on ur ovary after not "popping" out an egg in a while, u know? I hope this made since, I'm a little out of it today!

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> Look what I got today at the drugstore!! So excited to try it instead of saliva the sperm killing lubricant! I assume most people who use this type of sperm friendly lube use it a couple days before OVU to a couple days after?

I love this stuff. When I was using it (before my tubal diagnosis) I was using it for the 5 days leading up to O, as sperm can live up to 5 days in a good environment. Ive seen this stuff work for many women with no underlying fertility issues...its good stuff! :) FX it works for u this cycle!! :dust:

FYI, I wouldn't use the full amount recommended of the pre-seed. It can get a little TOO slippery :haha:. I always put it to the 1st or 2nd line in the syringe that comes with it because the 1 time I filled it To the 3rd line, neither of us could enjoy it or "finish" (sorry tmi but I didn't want this to happen to u!) GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Megs555

Haha that's not tmi :) I read that the recommended amount might've too mc so we used just over the first line and some on DH and it was perfect, never going to use more than that though!! I don't even really need the stuff on the inside but I want to follow directions!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is okay Mary I haven't heard from you all day <3
> 
> Thanks hun. Idk what's wrong with me today. We had a nice movie night last night and had a blast and then I woke with a really bad stomach ache that will NOT go away! :( I'm pretty certain this isn't my BFP cycle so I think its just me feeling like crap for no good reason. Ugh.
> 
> But anyway, ur chart still looks great! :) Have u tested? I actually haven't tested. Was going to today but I felt too bad to even want to test. I'm laying in bed and HAD to force myself on here to check if you or anyone else got a BFP today. I'm crossing my fingers for all of you ladies! :dust: Hopefully I wake up in better shape tomorrow a.m!Click to expand...

Aw I hope you feel better, don't doubt yourself until the witch shows her face. Maybe its gas pains or something. It could mean something good :)

Yes I tested today I got a very faint positive (as far as we can tell lol) I want to wait till Monday to use FRER but I'm going to POAS tomorrow. I posted my Answer hpt pic a few pages back. Thanks!



melewen said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryStats.php

Omg! I never seen this page before. So that means by tomorrow I should have a more accurate answer. Thank you I guess I will POAS tomorrow lol


----------



## mommysylvia

Is it possible that I implantated today 9dpo? Im having more pains today then yesterday when I had my temp spike... Ive only had these sharp vaginal shooting pains the day before and after ovulation. It just made me jump and yell OUCH!

Nevermind I just read the cramps can last 1 to a few days


----------



## mommysylvia

I think I have my BFP!!!! I held my pee for 4 he's and got this with Walmart cheapie. Pink thick line and it showed within a minute!!! I can't breathe!! Lol
https://i58.tinypic.com/2n6t5om.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/ily7vs.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Oooh post another with the lights on!


----------



## mommysylvia

cutieq said:


> Oooh post another with the lights on!

Sorry it was tweaked so you can see the line...I just edited my last post. Can you see it now?


----------



## Twinsie

I see it!! That was exactly how mine looked yesterday, faint but there!!


----------



## Twinsie

I think I got my BFP!!! Showed up in 30 seconds! And I tested the positive LH theory too!! Both are positive! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay :dance: Congrats Twinsie!!!!! Awesome news!!! So happy for you :D


----------



## mommysylvia

Twinsie said:


> I think I got my BFP!!! Showed up in 30 seconds! And I tested the positive LH theory too!! Both are positive! :happydance:

Yay congrats!!!! Praying for a sticky bean!! I'm still holding my urine for as long as I can so I can use my frer with fmu lol I want it dark!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

How long have you been holding Sylvia? How many hours since your last pee?


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> How long have you been holding Sylvia? How many hours since your last pee?

Maybe since 11 pm. I know its enough but I just want to wait a little longer, last nights was positive did you see it? :)


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you so much!!!! Sylvia- good luck to you!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I did see something that's why I'm so anxious to see another test :dance: Can't wait!!


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I think I did see something that's why I'm so anxious to see another test :dance: Can't wait!!

Me either!!! Lol...I'll test in a bit. I can't hold it any longer I woke up an hr ago with a full bladder :o



Twinsie said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Sylvia- good luck to you!!!

You're welcome! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats BFP ladies! H&H 9 months! Xxx

Day four of clomid for me. One more dose after tonight


----------



## mommysylvia

Fx for you this cycle Laura! <3


----------



## jessilou

hi everyone was just looking for some advice. This is my 4th cycle post birth control and I decided I would try the clear blue digital ovulation test. On CD 10 I used it for the first time and got the symbol for low fertility (an empty circle). On CD 11 I also got the symbol for low fertility. I tested today on CD 12 and I got the peak fertility (the solid smiley face). So looks like I completely missed the high fertility (flashing smiley symbol). What does this mean ?? Has anyone had anything similar happen to them. Also does this mean I don't test with it for the rest of this cycle?

thanks in advance :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I think I have my BFP!!!! I held my pee for 4 he's and got this with Walmart cheapie. Pink thick line and it showed within a minute!!! I can't breathe!! Lol
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2n6t5om.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/ily7vs.jpg

Oooo I see it!!!! Congrats hun!!!

Aren't you SOO glad I talked into temping?! Lol :) Now we have 4 girls temping worked for the 1st cycle trying it out! I wish u a very happy and healthy 9 months!  Also, DONT GO TO THE FIRST TRI BOARDS! U WILL DRIVE URSELF INSANE OR OTHER PREGNANT WOMEN WILL DRIVE U CRAZY ABOUT UR PREGNANCY! LOL. Stick around the thread(s) we have made :)

Ill be joining you all in about 7-9wks! :) FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Twinsie, i defo see the lines...... :wohoo: Guess your DH :spermy: is so strong after all....... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

jessilou said:


> hi everyone was just looking for some advice. This is my 4th cycle post birth control and I decided I would try the clear blue digital ovulation test. On CD 10 I used it for the first time and got the symbol for low fertility (an empty circle). On CD 11 I also got the symbol for low fertility. I tested today on CD 12 and I got the peak fertility (the solid smiley face). So looks like I completely missed the high fertility (flashing smiley symbol). What does this mean ?? Has anyone had anything similar happen to them. Also does this mean I don't test with it for the rest of this cycle?
> 
> thanks in advance :)

I'm sorry I cant help much but I do see MANY women say this happened. I believe its due to the fact that we can have very quick surges at times. 
Have u ever tried temping? The OPKS would work 5x better WITH temping. With temping, you BD every other day or so until you see a "temp rise" and that rise would mean u passed O. It sounds confusing but if u use a charting app like fertility friend, alls u have to do is take ur temp at the same time every a.m and enter the temps into fertility friend and the app will even let you know when you have passed O. There's a ton temping could teach you about fertility :). I wish I could have been more helpful with ur actual question but I do know its not uncommon to miss high fertility, from what ive seen. I stick to the line opks because of the confusion with those, plus I know exactly how the line ones work FOR ME at this point so why switch, u know?
Anyway, I hope you have been bding and that u get ur bfp. Good luck!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Oooo I see it!!!! Congrats hun!!!
> 
> Aren't you SOO glad I talked into temping?! Lol :) Now we have 4 girls temping worked for the 1st cycle trying it out! I wish u a very happy and healthy 9 months!  Also, DONT GO TO THE FIRST TRI BOARDS! U WILL DRIVE URSELF INSANE OR OTHER PREGNANT WOMEN WILL DRIVE U CRAZY ABOUT UR PREGNANCY! LOL. Stick around the thread(s) we have made :)
> 
> Ill be joining you all in about 7-9wks! :) FX!

Yes I'm so glad y'all convinced me to temp!! I took my FRER just a while ago...not so dark but it's there I guess because the last one was at 11pm so I didn't expect it to be that much different. 

I'm going to stick around don't worry lol :)
Fx for you this cycle and the rest if you don't get your BFP this cycle! Baby dust! Thank you <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> I think I got my BFP!!! Showed up in 30 seconds! And I tested the positive LH theory too!! Both are positive! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 846457

woohoo!!! Congrats! H&H 9 months!!!! :) yay! 

I hope the BFPs keep rolling in so that we will all be in the BFP thread by the time my IVF cycle ends! FX FX FX! :)


----------



## mdscpa

jessilou said:


> hi everyone was just looking for some advice. This is my 4th cycle post birth control and I decided I would try the clear blue digital ovulation test. On CD 10 I used it for the first time and got the symbol for low fertility (an empty circle). On CD 11 I also got the symbol for low fertility. I tested today on CD 12 and I got the peak fertility (the solid smiley face). So looks like I completely missed the high fertility (flashing smiley symbol). What does this mean ?? Has anyone had anything similar happen to them. Also does this mean I don't test with it for the rest of this cycle?
> 
> thanks in advance :)

Hi Jessilou, the first time i used CBD Advanced i had the same case, one day few days empty circle then Solid Face, no flashing.... Might have missed it since i only test once a day. Got :bfn: that cycle. The cycle i got pregnant, i used all resources i have, CBD Advanced and two-line local OPKs and was using the same brands twice a day at the same time, morning and evening. Used 4 OPKs each day from CD14 but already started testing with local OPKs from CD9. Below is the local OPKs i took with notes for the CBD Advanced. 


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/OvulationTests_zps038e243f.jpg​
I got my SOLID FACE evening of CD18 local opk is still negative, then 24 hours later my local OPK turned positive evening of CD19 , 36 hours later from solid face, morning of CD20, I got my temp dip and indication that I probably O'ed which was confirmed 3 days later. 

You might have missed the high fertility but peak fertility (solid face) is closer to your O... They say that when you got a solid face you have 24-72 hours for O to happen... If you're not temping better have :sex: from today and for the next 3 days...If there's a males factor every other day would be fine.... FX for catching that eggy hun....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Here's my FRER from today :) My line was darker last night so maybe my evening hold is more concentrated lol
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1424614495131.jpg
File size: 211.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## cutieq

Congrats to the BFPs!! Yay lines! 

Jessi, I've had that happen to me once. Not sure what it means but I had a regular cycle. I googled once and it said it could just be a quick surge but nothing is wrong. I remember freaking out, I think I got a BFP that cycle though, but can't remember. Time to bd!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Here's my FRER from today :) My line was darker last night so maybe my evening hold is more concentrated lol

I'm getting so excited looking at your frer!! Congrats again hun!! 

I'm saving the two frers that Kenna sent me for Christmas for my IVF cycle. I want my first BFP to be with one of the frers that are touched with baby dust :haha:. I used one out of the box last cycle & BFN obv, but hopefully next cycle I can get a nice bfp with them :) FX FX FX! 

Im crossing my fingers EXTRA tight for all the other ladies waiting for their BFPs! I truly, truly hope we can ALL go through our pregnancy's together! FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, congrats on your :bfp:. Your FRER looks great at 10dpo.... :dance: It's like Pamela's case is happening again... :dance: FX so tight for it to me darker...... 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I haven't been around too much! :( 

Hope u r all well xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

wantingagirl said:


> Sorry I haven't been around too much! :(
> 
> Hope u r all well xx

How are you doing hun? I hope all is well with you, also. 

I somehow just realized you chart!! Now I'll be stalking your chart everyday :) GL!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, congrats on your :bfp:. Your FRER looks great at 10dpo.... :dance: It's like Pamela's case is happening again... :dance: FX so tight for it to me darker......
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

RIGHT!?! Its just like the cycle Pamela got her BFP! I LOVE temping!!! It seriously works wonders for couples TTC! Now we only have a handful of ladies left to get BFP's and I have faith it'll happen for every one by the time I'm getting my embryo(s) transferred :) I'm getting so impatient for next cycle! I really hope my RE just starts me on the bcp this coming cycle, rather then the end of march. That'd make my BFP only 6wks and a few days away :) FX!!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Congrats to Sylvia and twinsie!!! Those are some beautiful :bfp: ! I agree with Mary - try our Sticking Together thread and a birth club thread! When are your EDD's? So excited!!


----------



## melewen

Here's the Sticking Together thread 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-together-until-we-all-give-birth-239.html


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats Sylvia! I see today's one better than last night :dance:

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all :dance:

I somehow blushed when you refer to my cycle :blush: Silly hormones :haha:

I agree, only a handful of ladies to get BFP's still and I have faith that it will happen very soon :D
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I can't wait for your IVF Mary, I'm sure it'll be a success...SILENTLY wishing you get a surprise :bfp: though so you won't have to wait that long.... :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats ladies with bfps. 

Mary I can't wait for you to join us either!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

8dpo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mdscpa

Tasha, i think i'm seeing the start of your :bfp: :happydance: I hope it's not a reflection though.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thankyou for the tweak! :) line looks thin but my fingers are majorly crossed, may test again tonight lol


----------



## mdscpa

I really admire you ladies who can test this early... I just don't have the guts.... :haha: Always tested late or when af is due.... Would be nice to see a real progression from almost nothing to real dark lines.....


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LADIES WITH BFP's!!!!! So excited for you!!! 

AFM: I'm freaking excited over here because I just got my first positive OPK! Yeah, I know.... I'm weird :haha:
Anyway! Been BDing nearly every day because I wasn't sure what was happening (Ya, I know it's because I haven't been temping lol). I still find it extremely odd to have no EWCM... But we'll continue having fun for the next few days :haha: SO excited to see what these next two weeks will bring for everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## Megs555

Congrats ladies!! Sooo excited for you's!! Keep us posted with darker hcgs and symptoms day by day for each dpo!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## snshine23

Congrats on all the BFPs! 

I took another OPK this morning and it was negative so hopefully that means I'm ovulating today. We BDd yesterday, today, and will do so again tomorrow. Then we leave for 9 days to Florida, which I'm hoping will be just what my body needs to relax and not stress during my TWW!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies so much. It really means a lot to me I'm over-ecstatic! 

Sending lots of baby dust to the ones still waiting for their BFP and congrats to the ladies who just received theirs!!! 

My EDD is November 4th.. My first winter baby :)

There were three symptoms that REALLY stood out that I just knew I was since these ONLY happen when I'm pregnant 
1. My leg hairs didnt grow. Yes I know lucky me lol its been over a week and no growth lol
2. With my hemorrhoids they're so painful that I cry and I only get the urge to have a BM every 4-5 days!!! Well sorry tmi but I've been going everyday for 4 days with NO PAIN :)
3. Its very swollen and squishy in my lady business lol


----------



## jessilou

[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry I cant help much but I do see MANY women say this happened. I believe its due to the fact that we can have very quick surges at times. 
Have u ever tried temping? The OPKS would work 5x better WITH temping. With temping, you BD every other day or so until you see a "temp rise" and that rise would mean u passed O. It sounds confusing but if u use a charting app like fertility friend, alls u have to do is take ur temp at the same time every a.m and enter the temps into fertility friend and the app will even let you know when you have passed O. There's a ton temping could teach you about fertility :). I wish I could have been more helpful with ur actual question but I do know its not uncommon to miss high fertility, from what ive seen. I stick to the line opks because of the confusion with those, plus I know exactly how the line ones work FOR ME at this point so why switch, u know?
Anyway, I hope you have been bding and that u get ur bfp. Good luck![/QUOTE]
I have never tried temping, maybe next month.I was also going to by some of the OPK sticks but they looked a bit confusing - I guess I would get used to it! My biggest issues is going to be with taking my temp at the right time due to shift work my sleeping habits can be a bit all over the place. We did BD for fun on the day that said low fertility and yesterday , hopefully we get a BD in tonight. Thank you for all your advice.


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kindness and support! I truly appreciate it!! 
I could not have been more shocked when I tested yesterday and saw that faint line. In my mind I'd given up on this month and had completely convinced myself that we didn't have a chance until we fixed DHs low T level. But somehow we managed to get pregnant! I had stopped thinking about symptoms and the possibility of being prego as soon as I found out about DHs T level which ironically really helped me to relax. I drank wine every night almost since I did NOT think we had a chance this month!!!! Lol. But I'm so excited and feel truly blessed.

Thanks again ladies! My EDD is October 30th!! :)
I can't really say I had any symptoms!! I felt completely the same... Besides the usual sensitive nipples that goes away after 9dpo and the occasional mild cramp. I has zero signs of being prego!


----------



## jessilou

mdscpa said:


> jessilou said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone was just looking for some advice. This is my 4th cycle post birth control and I decided I would try the clear blue digital ovulation test. On CD 10 I used it for the first time and got the symbol for low fertility (an empty circle). On CD 11 I also got the symbol for low fertility. I tested today on CD 12 and I got the peak fertility (the solid smiley face). So looks like I completely missed the high fertility (flashing smiley symbol). What does this mean ?? Has anyone had anything similar happen to them. Also does this mean I don't test with it for the rest of this cycle?
> 
> thanks in advance :)
> 
> Hi Jessilou, the first time i used CBD Advanced i had the same case, one day few days empty circle then Solid Face, no flashing.... Might have missed it since i only test once a day. Got :bfn: that cycle. The cycle i got pregnant, i used all resources i have, CBD Advanced and two-line local OPKs and was using the same brands twice a day at the same time, morning and evening. Used 4 OPKs each day from CD14 but already started testing with local OPKs from CD9. Below is the local OPKs i took with notes for the CBD Advanced.
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/OvulationTests_zps038e243f.jpg​
> I got my SOLID FACE evening of CD18 local opk is still negative, then 24 hours later my local OPK turned positive evening of CD19 , 36 hours later from solid face, morning of CD20, I got my temp dip and indication that I probably O'ed which was confirmed 3 days later.
> 
> You might have missed the high fertility but peak fertility (solid face) is closer to your O... They say that when you got a solid face you have 24-72 hours for O to happen... If you're not temping better have :sex: from today and for the next 3 days...If there's a males factor every other day would be fine.... FX for catching that eggy hun....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

That sounds like a great idea using two brands. That said the lines look so similar to me I am not sure if I would be able to tell. I did only test once a day as this has been my first time using it and I wasn't sure what to expect. Yes my poor husband is going to be tired haha. I think he found it quite amusing when I came up to him and said I have a smiley face so we have to BD. He was like what are you talking about???!!:dohh:


----------



## jessilou

Joyful4Jesus said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LADIES WITH BFP's!!!!! So excited for you!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm freaking excited over here because I just got my first positive OPK! Yeah, I know.... I'm weird :haha:
> Anyway! Been BDing nearly every day because I wasn't sure what was happening (Ya, I know it's because I haven't been temping lol). I still find it extremely odd to have no EWCM... But we'll continue having fun for the next few days :haha: SO excited to see what these next two weeks will bring for everyone!! :happydance:

I don't think your weird, though that is coming from me who ran outside and thrust my CB digital OPK at my husband going I have a smiley face so we have to bd!! He was like ssshhh the neighbours will hear you :blush: It was my first OPK that I have ever used and got a result ... maybe I need a life haha this TTC is very consuming. Wishing you a quick BFP!:dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies so much. It really means a lot to me I'm over-ecstatic!
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to the ones still waiting for their BFP and congrats to the ladies who just received theirs!!!
> 
> My EDD is November 4th.. My first winter baby :)
> 
> There were three symptoms that REALLY stood out that I just knew I was since these ONLY happen when I'm pregnant
> 1. My leg hairs didnt grow. Yes I know lucky me lol its been over a week and no growth lol
> 2. With my hemorrhoids they're so painful that I cry and I only get the urge to have a BM every 4-5 days!!! Well sorry tmi but I've been going everyday for 4 days with NO PAIN :)
> 3. Its very swollen and squishy in my lady business lol

IF I were to get a BFP this cycle, which I truly dont think it'll be until IVF but if I were to, my EDD too would have been Nov 4th, according to FF anyway :) I'm Very happy for u!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hmm spotting just started....its a bit early for me but who knows! Maybe I oed early this cycle and once again maybe I just had low temps 1-3dpo..? I guess we'll see if I have a full flow by tomorrow or still just spotting and that'll tell me whether I need to fix my chart or not. If this is AF, I'm actually happy since that just means thats 3 days closer to IVF now :) Hopefully I can go for my day 3 bloods sooner and start the bcp as soon as those results come in. FX they're as good as they were in Dec! I'm sure they will be . I'll keep u all posted on whether its a new cycle or not. 
My cm is very watery and pinkish but it started very light pink last month and I bd'ed today so that may be what's causing it to be watery. Just wanted to add that since I more than likely won't get a BFP and I notice this thread comes up alot on Google so thats for anyone searching this thread about spotting before AF 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Twinsie

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hmm spotting just started....its a bit early for me but who knows! Maybe I oed early this cycle and once again maybe I just had low temps 1-3dpo..? I guess we'll see if I have a full flow by tomorrow or still just spotting and that'll tell me whether I need to fix my chart or not. If this is AF, I'm actually happy since that just means thats 3 days closer to IVF now :) Hopefully I can go for my day 3 bloods sooner and start the bcp as soon as those results come in. FX they're as good as they were in Dec! I'm sure they will be . I'll keep u all posted on whether its a new cycle or not.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Good luck!! My spotting Friday night 13dpo, turned into a bfp! What dpo are you??


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies so much. It really means a lot to me I'm over-ecstatic!
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to the ones still waiting for their BFP and congrats to the ladies who just received theirs!!!
> 
> My EDD is November 4th.. My first winter baby :)
> 
> There were three symptoms that REALLY stood out that I just knew I was since these ONLY happen when I'm pregnant
> 1. My leg hairs didnt grow. Yes I know lucky me lol its been over a week and no growth lol
> 2. With my hemorrhoids they're so painful that I cry and I only get the urge to have a BM every 4-5 days!!! Well sorry tmi but I've been going everyday for 4 days with NO PAIN :)
> 3. Its very swollen and squishy in my lady business lol
> 
> IF I were to get a BFP this cycle, which I truly dont think it'll be until IVF but if I were to, my EDD too would have been Nov 4th, according to FF anyway :) I'm Very happy for u!!Click to expand...

Aww we would have the same!!! Well I got my edd from my o day I haven't checked from my last period yet. Thank you! It wouldn't be possible with y'all :)

Edit: I would be due Halloween Oct.31.... I'll get some walking and maybe go into labor after trick or treating lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm spotting just started....its a bit early for me but who knows! Maybe I oed early this cycle and once again maybe I just had low temps 1-3dpo..? I guess we'll see if I have a full flow by tomorrow or still just spotting and that'll tell me whether I need to fix my chart or not. If this is AF, I'm actually happy since that just means thats 3 days closer to IVF now :) Hopefully I can go for my day 3 bloods sooner and start the bcp as soon as those results come in. FX they're as good as they were in Dec! I'm sure they will be . I'll keep u all posted on whether its a new cycle or not.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Good luck!! My spotting Friday night 13dpo, turned into a bfp! What dpo are you??Click to expand...

I believe im 11dpo, according to my chart but I may have had a slow rise and I may be 14dpo (the day AF would be due) so we shall see! :)


----------



## Munster

Hi all! This is my fist post so let me know if I should do anything differently.. 

This is also my first moth ttc. I O'd 14 days ago now and have been having some symptoms including: swollen bbs, which is normal after I o but they usually go back to normal size a few days before af shows. Nips have been sore since o which is also normal for me, but this month they are also very sore on sides and have swelled up more than they ever have before which makes me think something is up! I also have been bloated gassy and constipated last few days sorry for tmi. And have to p way more than usual. I'm also hungry ALL the time lately. Also cervix is soft and hard to reach (does this mean it's low or high?)

Anyone else have these symptoms at 14dpo? Is it too early to test? And what kind of tests should I use??


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies so much. It really means a lot to me I'm over-ecstatic!
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to the ones still waiting for their BFP and congrats to the ladies who just received theirs!!!
> 
> My EDD is November 4th.. My first winter baby :)
> 
> There were three symptoms that REALLY stood out that I just knew I was since these ONLY happen when I'm pregnant
> 1. My leg hairs didnt grow. Yes I know lucky me lol its been over a week and no growth lol
> 2. With my hemorrhoids they're so painful that I cry and I only get the urge to have a BM every 4-5 days!!! Well sorry tmi but I've been going everyday for 4 days with NO PAIN :)
> 3. Its very swollen and squishy in my lady business lol
> 
> IF I were to get a BFP this cycle, which I truly dont think it'll be until IVF but if I were to, my EDD too would have been Nov 4th, according to FF anyway :) I'm Very happy for u!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww we would have the same!!! Well I got my edd from my o day I haven't checked from my last period yet. Thank you! It wouldn't be possible with y'all :)Click to expand...

I believe your EDD would be November 5th since you oed 1 day later then me :). There's a pregnancy monitor section on FF that tells you what your EDD would be based on your O day and such. Since u were charting, u can bring that to ur OB and they may go by your O day to predict your EDD. Some will, some won't but its worth a shot since u know exactly which day of the month u oed, whereas they would base it on a CD14 O day before your first u/s. As your pregnancy progresses your u/s will give a more accurate date anyway :) I know you have two other children but I wanted to let u know the date doesn't always match up with charting but since u know when u oed, u can feel pretty certain of the EDD regardless of what the u/s says early on. Did that make any sense? Lol. I'm still a bit off from being a little sick yesterday.

So, even tho going by your LMP your EDD would be the end of Oct, its truly still November 5th since we know you really Oed 5 days after CD14, get what I'm saying? Thats another reason charting is amazing!! U know better than the docs pretty much the exact day you conceived! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Munster said:


> Hi all! This is my fist post so let me know if I should do anything differently..
> 
> This is also my first moth ttc. I O'd 14 days ago now and have been having some symptoms including: swollen bbs, which is normal after I o but they usually go back to normal size a few days before af shows. Nips have been sore since o which is also normal for me, but this month they are also very sore on sides and have swelled up more than they ever have before which makes me think something is up! I also have been bloated gassy and constipated last few days sorry for tmi. And have to p way more than usual. I'm also hungry ALL the time lately. Also cervix is soft and hard to reach (does this mean it's low or high?)
> 
> Anyone else have these symptoms at 14dpo? Is it too early to test? And what kind of tests should I use??

Test! Its def not too early at all! Many women on here get bfps between 9-13dpo. Good luck hun! Your symptoms sound good :). FX! 
Also, when ur cervix is hard to reach and soft its usually up high and open but I know soft is common in pregnancy since it "expands" to give birth and basically blends in in there. Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## melewen

Yes agreed! Test! Let's make it 3 for the day!

Mary will you test at all? Did those Wondfos come yet?


----------



## Jrepp

Sylvia, go off of ovulation since you ovulated later in your cycle. It will be more accurate.

I had a pretty productively non productive day. I have definitely not been keeping up with my youtube bumpdates so today I sat down and filmed weeks 11-17. I have weeks 11-14 edited and scheduled to be released daily (week 11 up today) and need to finish up weeks 15-17. Tomorrow I'm going to film old wives tales.


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay ladies I'll go by my ovulation day. Well it turns out the edd calculator I used online made me a day off, so yes my edd is Nov. 5 :) Sooooo long of a wait lol.

Can't wait to see the videos Jessica!

This is the same FRER from fmu and its way darker now... I can stare at it all day lol <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150222_173424.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]4CAoJJhTsxQ[/youtube]


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> Okay ladies I'll go by my ovulation day. Well it turns out the edd calculator I used online made me a day off, so yes my edd is Nov. 5 :) Sooooo long of a wait lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see the videos Jessica!
> 
> This is the same FRER from fmu and its way darker now... I can stare at it all day lol <3


it's really amazing seeing those lines... BTW, i still keep all my HPTs i peed on.... :haha: Can't throw it.... I don't know why, but i just can't and i just love looking at them :rofl:

Agreed with the other ladies, go by your O when you want to know your EDD, FF gives you EDD which is based on O and not LMP.... Funny that we O'ed on the same CD, very late, which means we have to wait longer for our LO....


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats to the BFP ladies!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

AF came full force this a.m. I'm 100% ok with that tho :). Now I dont have to wait any longer to start cycling for IVF . We go for my "CD3" bloods tomorrow...my RE said day 2 or 3, doesn't matter so of course ill go on day 2 if it'll potentially make starting everything else sooner! :haha:

So this is my third cycle in a row that I had no AF cramps!  I like this! Its weird that I randomly got the worst cramps ever for like 7 cycles but before that I never had cramps and now they're gone again...? My body's def been messing with me! 

I'm wondering if I have a shorter LP or of my chart just keeps doing the whole dip thing on 2&3dpo like it always used to and I'm just not catching it without opks. I guess we'll see this next cycle. Good thing they'll be monitoring my eggys for IVF or I'd be very nervous about which day would be true O. And good thing ill be getting progesterone for safety as well because I def felt like O was on CD13, unless I'm very wrong about all the very good signs that day and I oed on day 10-11. I wish I got the right temp day 11. If my chart were correct, my LP would bw a little shorter. I'm sure I just oed early with a slow rise, considering my cycle is shorter than usual as well. I'm going to leave it how it is for now tho. I'm pretty sure this is what happened the only other time it *looks* like I had a 11 day LP as well so I need to be sure to let my RE know that I do still O on day 10/11 every once in a while. Anyway, I'm going to go back to bed...The joys of school vaca! Lol. 

Good luck ladies!! 

Congrats to all the BFPS!! Now that AF is here, I will DEF be joining u all soon! :) FX!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> 8dpo x

I think I see something starting there. FX it gets darker :flower:



Joyful4Jesus said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LADIES WITH BFP's!!!!! So excited for you!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm freaking excited over here because I just got my first positive OPK! Yeah, I know.... I'm weird :haha:
> Anyway! Been BDing nearly every day because I wasn't sure what was happening (Ya, I know it's because I haven't been temping lol). I still find it extremely odd to have no EWCM... But we'll continue having fun for the next few days :haha: SO excited to see what these next two weeks will bring for everyone!! :happydance:

Not weird at all! You should have seen me the 1st cycle I used opks. I would POAS and then post them on here for everyone to oogle. I think I might have danced a bit when I got my 1st positive :haha:

FX for you and hope you get your BFP!



snshine23 said:


> Congrats on all the BFPs!
> 
> I took another OPK this morning and it was negative so hopefully that means I'm ovulating today. We BDd yesterday, today, and will do so again tomorrow. Then we leave for 9 days to Florida, which I'm hoping will be just what my body needs to relax and not stress during my TWW!

FX and I hope you have a lovely time away :hugs:



Munster said:


> Hi all! This is my fist post so let me know if I should do anything differently..
> 
> This is also my first moth ttc. I O'd 14 days ago now and have been having some symptoms including: swollen bbs, which is normal after I o but they usually go back to normal size a few days before af shows. Nips have been sore since o which is also normal for me, but this month they are also very sore on sides and have swelled up more than they ever have before which makes me think something is up! I also have been bloated gassy and constipated last few days sorry for tmi. And have to p way more than usual. I'm also hungry ALL the time lately. Also cervix is soft and hard to reach (does this mean it's low or high?)
> 
> Anyone else have these symptoms at 14dpo? Is it too early to test? And what kind of tests should I use??

FX and tons of :dust:
I hope you get your BFP when you test!



mommysylvia said:


> Okay ladies I'll go by my ovulation day. Well it turns out the edd calculator I used online made me a day off, so yes my edd is Nov. 5 :) Sooooo long of a wait lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see the videos Jessica!
> 
> This is the same FRER from fmu and its way darker now... I can stare at it all day lol <3

Congrats again! There is no denying that is a BFP :dance:



aidensmommy1 said:


> AF came full force this a.m. I'm 100% ok with that tho :). Now I dont have to wait any longer to start cycling for IVF . We go for my "CD3" bloods tomorrow...my RE said day 2 or 3, doesn't matter so of course ill go on day 2 if it'll potentially make starting everything else sooner! :haha:
> 
> So this is my third cycle in a row that I had no AF cramps!  I like this! Its weird that I randomly got the worst cramps ever for like 7 cycles but before that I never had cramps and now they're gone again...? My body's def been messing with me!
> 
> I'm wondering if I have a shorter LP or of my chart just keeps doing the whole dip thing on 2&3dpo like it always used to and I'm just not catching it without opks. I guess we'll see this next cycle. Good thing they'll be monitoring my eggys for IVF or I'd be very nervous about which day would be true O. And good thing ill be getting progesterone for safety as well because I def felt like O was on CD13, unless I'm very wrong about all the very good signs that day and I oed on day 10-11. I wish I got the right temp day 11. If my chart were correct, my LP would bw a little shorter. I'm sure I just oed early with a slow rise, considering my cycle is shorter than usual as well. I'm going to leave it how it is for now tho. I'm pretty sure this is what happened the only other time it *looks* like I had a 11 day LP as well so I need to be sure to let my RE know that I do still O on day 10/11 every once in a while. Anyway, I'm going to go back to bed...The joys of school vaca! Lol.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPS!! Now that AF is here, I will DEF be joining u all soon! :) FX!!!!

Cannot wait for you to join us! Now that AF is here I agree the wait till your BFP will be shorter :dance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Mary- Yay I can't for you to join us either!!! The time went by fast to start the process of AF! I would be so excited too even if AF came lol 


Are my temps suppose to be going up? I know I'm probably worrying too much but I just thought it would be at least .2-4 higher


----------



## Megs555

So happy for the BFPs!!! Ahh!! I just watched sooo many baby announcements and cried my eyes out!! Anybody else addicted to those haha!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

This mornings test xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## linz85

Tested today at 13dpo and big fat :bfn: for me boohooo. After having antibiotics for a uti.. think I'm now also getting thrush.. Oh the blooming joys.. :( Come on witch.. show your face so I can start again..


----------



## mommysylvia

My tests aren't getting darker :( :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150223_064835.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, sorry about AF, but sooo excited for you to start IVF!

AFM, nothing to report over here. Weird temp dip this morning, but at this point in my cycle I don't read into it meaning anything. Fertility appt Wed morning, and I hope it is really helpful. For those of you who have met with fertility doctors, anything I should expect? Any questions I should ask? Thanks!


----------



## Twinsie

mommysylvia said:


> My tests aren't getting darker :( :cry:

How many dpo are you? Mine only got the tiniest but darker today from yesterday. I think I must have implanted very late because hcg is taking it's sweet time to increase and give me a blaring dark line! Plus I still had some brown on my toilet paper when I wiped last night. One wipe was a pinkish Brown and worried me! I just think since I implanted late my body didn't know to stop my period until the very last minute and nay be that's shy I'm spotting a little?? I have no clue but I just hope it's ok :/


----------



## Twinsie

linz85 said:


> Tested today at 13dpo and big fat :bfn: for me boohooo. After having antibiotics for a uti.. think I'm now also getting thrush.. Oh the blooming joys.. :( Come on witch.. show your face so I can start again..

My friend got utis with all her babies, that was always a sign for her she was prego lol no clue how/why!? GL!


----------



## Twinsie

aidensmommy1 said:


> AF came full force this a.m. I'm 100% ok with that tho :). Now I dont have to wait any longer to start cycling for IVF . We go for my "CD3" bloods tomorrow...my RE said day 2 or 3, doesn't matter so of course ill go on day 2 if it'll potentially make starting everything else sooner! :haha:
> 
> So this is my third cycle in a row that I had no AF cramps!  I like this! Its weird that I randomly got the worst cramps ever for like 7 cycles but before that I never had cramps and now they're gone again...? My body's def been messing with me!
> 
> I'm wondering if I have a shorter LP or of my chart just keeps doing the whole dip thing on 2&3dpo like it always used to and I'm just not catching it without opks. I guess we'll see this next cycle. Good thing they'll be monitoring my eggys for IVF or I'd be very nervous about which day would be true O. And good thing ill be getting progesterone for safety as well because I def felt like O was on CD13, unless I'm very wrong about all the very good signs that day and I oed on day 10-11. I wish I got the right temp day 11. If my chart were correct, my LP would bw a little shorter. I'm sure I just oed early with a slow rise, considering my cycle is shorter than usual as well. I'm going to leave it how it is for now tho. I'm pretty sure this is what happened the only other time it *looks* like I had a 11 day LP as well so I need to be sure to let my RE know that I do still O on day 10/11 every once in a while. Anyway, I'm going to go back to bed...The joys of school vaca! Lol.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPS!! Now that AF is here, I will DEF be joining u all soon! :) FX!!!!

Sorry AF came but that is so exciting that you get to start ivf now! I hope you get your bfp soon!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> This mornings test xx


I see something! Fx!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mommysylvia

Twinsie said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> My tests aren't getting darker :( :cry:
> 
> How many dpo are you? Mine only got the tiniest but darker today from yesterday. I think I must have implanted very late because hcg is taking it's sweet time to increase and give me a blaring dark line! Plus I still had some brown on my toilet paper when I wiped last night. One wipe was a pinkish Brown and worried me! I just think since I implanted late my body didn't know to stop my period until the very last minute and nay be that's shy I'm spotting a little?? I have no clue but I just hope it's ok :/Click to expand...

I'm 11 dpo... Yeah you probably just implanted late. I think I implanted around 8-9 dpo. I was just reading online and it says not everyones hpts get darker right away. Yesterday I used FRER and today I used answer.... I'll TRY to wait two days to test again so I won't stress myself out. Hopefully we have sticky beans...I've had chemicals before I'm just scared

EDIT: Phew!! I just checked my test and its dark now. I guess because I just seen a super faint line after a few minutes and put it back. I didn't want to look so suspicious taking pictures in the bathroom for so long lol


----------



## linz85

Twinsie said:


> linz85 said:
> 
> 
> Tested today at 13dpo and big fat :bfn: for me boohooo. After having antibiotics for a uti.. think I'm now also getting thrush.. Oh the blooming joys.. :( Come on witch.. show your face so I can start again..
> 
> My friend got utis with all her babies, that was always a sign for her she was prego lol no clue how/why!? GL!Click to expand...


I never had one with my other two however the midwife always said I had a water infection when she tested my sample but the docs never picked up on it lol.
I prolly never even O'd this month so won't be preggers anyway x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> Mary- Yay I can't for you to join us either!!! The time went by fast to start the process of AF! I would be so excited too even if AF came lol
> 
> Are my temps suppose to be going up? I know I'm probably worrying too much but I just thought it would be at least .2-4 higher

It is recommended to stop temping after you BFP. Remember your hormones are going to start going crazy and your temps will go up and down. If you feel strong enough you can continue to temp but if it is going to stress you out, rather stop for now :hugs:

When are you going for bloods?



linz85 said:


> Tested today at 13dpo and big fat :bfn: for me boohooo. After having antibiotics for a uti.. think I'm now also getting thrush.. Oh the blooming joys.. :( Come on witch.. show your face so I can start again..

I'm sorry you got a BFP. Hopefully it's just a shy one FX



Michellebelle said:


> Mary, sorry about AF, but sooo excited for you to start IVF!
> 
> AFM, nothing to report over here. Weird temp dip this morning, but at this point in my cycle I don't read into it meaning anything. Fertility appt Wed morning, and I hope it is really helpful. For those of you who have met with fertility doctors, anything I should expect? Any questions I should ask? Thanks!

Good luck with your appointment :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Mary- Yay I can't for you to join us either!!! The time went by fast to start the process of AF! I would be so excited too even if AF came lol
> 
> 
> Are my temps suppose to be going up? I know I'm probably worrying too much but I just thought it would be at least .2-4 higher

They go up and down but.....PUT THE THERMOMETER DOWN! lol. But really, many women get tons of dips after a bfp and it can cause TOO much stress while pregnant. Ur temps still look great :) And they're stable. I wouldn't chart anymore after today tho. Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> My tests aren't getting darker :( :cry:

It can take 48-72hrs for ur levels to double. I bet itll be darker tomorrow :). Most notice it darkens most when they test every other day.


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> It is recommended to stop temping after you BFP. Remember your hormones are going to start going crazy and your temps will go up and down. If you feel strong enough you can continue to temp but if it is going to stress you out, rather stop for now :hugs:
> 
> When are you going for bloods?

I won't be going anytime soon until I can get a doctor.... I'll try whenever we go back to our hometown when we visit my family (I'll also announce it then).

But I feel more at ease now since my test is not faint anymore lol it just takes these hpts longer than a few minutes to get dark.

Oh I just wanted to keep temping so I can share my chart on FF in a few days :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1424701516470.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Are my temps suppose to be going up? I know I'm probably worrying too much but I just thought it would be at least .2-4 higher
> 
> It is recommended to stop temping after you BFP. Remember your hormones are going to start going crazy and your temps will go up and down. If you feel strong enough you can continue to temp but if it is going to stress you out, rather stop for now :hugs:
> 
> When are you going for bloods?Click to expand...

I won't be going anytime soon until I can get a doctor.... I'll try whenever we go back to our hometown when we visit my family (I'll also announce it then).

But I feel more at ease now since my test is not faint anymore lol it just takes these hpts longer than a few minutes to get dark.

Oh I just wanted to keep temping so I can share my chart on FF in a few days :)[/QUOTE]

Just dont temp past 14dpo or so and dont get scared if It dips! 

Also, get to a doc SOON! You def need prenatal care as soon as possible. There's so many clinics that offer free care and there's tons of programs to help pregnant women pay for their health care during pregnancy and birth. Good luck with everything hun. Cant wait til u get in there and learn your beta numbers and go for a scan! :)


----------



## melewen

Mary, sorry about AF but so excited for you to start IVF soon!!! Since you're going in tomorrow when will your test date be? Marking on my calendar.... :rofl:

Sylvia I agree with everyone, stop temping! I had a bunch of dips and low temps and I was always like OMG OMG something is wrong. Not worth it! My dios were never indicative of anything bad but if you see one and Google it you will drive yourself totally mad


----------



## mommysylvia

I will stop temping in two days then I'll share my chart lol 

Yes in two weeks I will apply for pregnant medicaid. Im just confused on prenatal care because he doesn't have a stable job were going state to state. In 4 weeks were going to be in Colorado....so that's going to be tough


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary, sorry about AF but so excited for you to start IVF soon!!! Since you're going in tomorrow when will your test date be? Marking on my calendar.... :rofl:
> 
> Sylvia I agree with everyone, stop temping! I had a bunch of dips and low temps and I was always like OMG OMG something is wrong. Not worth it! My dios were never indicative of anything bad but if you see one and Google it you will drive yourself totally mad

Lol! Thank u! I wont know ny test date for sure until actual IVF itself starts. I do know it'll be between the middle of April thru the beginning of May. If they start me on bcp this cycle, as expected, it should be by the middle of April :). If they make me wait until next cycle for bcp (which would truly be pointless since they technically start you on it the cycle before actual IVF is preformed, usually) then it'll be closer to the beginning of may. Either is good with me! Of course I hope to know IVF did in fact work for us the first time around as soon as possible tho! :) FX FX FX! But IF something were to not work out, and thats a big IF, as i truly think it will, but as long as its no later than late may, we will have time for a second round...just barely, so dh and I decided to go in with lots of faith but IF it doesn't succeed, we'll jump right into a second round immediately. Enough talk about not succeeding tho because i know this is it! :). 
I may still be looking at one more AF but I'm pretty certain if he's starting me on bcp this cycle, he'll be stopping AF from coming as well so technically it could still be tracked as the same cycle but to keep me from any confusion, ill probably still start a new chart for actual IVF time. I see many women either bleed for one day OR they, too, mark it that way just to confirm a new cycle..? I guess it probably doesn't matter too much, I just think itd be easier for me to visualize it if it doesn't look like I oed on CD30+, u know? Thats very late for me! Anyway, I cannot wait for tomorrow! I have a few questions about meds and such for my doctor because I need to find out which meds my insurance covers since apparently thats a dif part and we may still have to pay a couple thousand but hopefullyyyy he can prescribe me the Generic brand of certain meds that may not be covered. I'm praying the meds part works out or that would def stop us from a second try, IF needed....Plus we aren't prepared to pay that kind of money out of pocket at once right now, esp after just getting a new home and car. My mom gets metformin and its covered and she believes most of it will only have a $40 copay at the most so hopefully nothing goes wrong there. If needed, ill figure out with my doc which meds we could potentially do without and try it thar way but I'd def like to be able to take all the recommended meds if my insurance cooperates with that part. FX!


----------



## melewen

Phew! I still can't believe how expensive IVF is in the States.. hopefully that will be reformed in coming years! But as a nation I think those in charge are so very greedy! Enough ranting..

I am so excited! Can't wait to hear what they all have to say tomorrow. Try to get your :bfp: on April 12, on my anniversary.. JUST SAYING! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I will stop temping in two days then I'll share my chart lol
> 
> Yes in two weeks I will apply for pregnant medicaid. Im just confused on prenatal care because he doesn't have a stable job were going state to state. In 4 weeks were going to be in Colorado....so that's going to be tough

You can still get health care, you can even go in and say your technically homeless, traveling with your family so your husband can get what work he can with the economy and usually they'll work with you. I know it's different state to state but u could even search online for clinics that help pregnant women for little to no cost and search for these clinics the areas you travel through and I know they have these clinics for women in many, many states....hope this idea helps some! GL in finding Insurance hun!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Phew! I still can't believe how expensive IVF is in the States.. hopefully that will be reformed in coming years! But as a nation I think those in charge are so very greedy! Enough ranting..
> 
> I am so excited! Can't wait to hear what they all have to say tomorrow. Try to get your :bfp: on April 12, on my anniversary.. JUST SAYING! :rofl:

haha! Omg, April 12th was the day I lost my virginity!! Hahaha. Sorry tmi but thats so funny u said that because I was JUST thinking about that last night, that I could potentially get a BFP on the same day of the year that I lost my virginity years ago...lol. And its ur bday too! I wouldn't mind finding out then at all! Its actually very possible that will be right around the time, too! :) FX!


----------



## Jrepp

mommysylvia said:


> I will stop temping in two days then I'll share my chart lol
> 
> Yes in two weeks I will apply for pregnant medicaid. Im just confused on prenatal care because he doesn't have a stable job were going state to state. In 4 weeks were going to be in Colorado....so that's going to be tough

Where in colorado will you be?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I will stop temping in two days then I'll share my chart lol
> 
> Yes in two weeks I will apply for pregnant medicaid. Im just confused on prenatal care because he doesn't have a stable job were going state to state. In 4 weeks were going to be in Colorado....so that's going to be tough
> 
> Where in colorado will you be?Click to expand...

oh yea! Jess lives there!!! She could help point u in the right direction for prenatal care :) IDK how I forgot that!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm very anxiously awaiting a call from my doctors office with DHs SA results...fx sooo tight! My IVF doc did say he can do "ICIS" if dhs SA isn't good but as dh says, hopefully his swimmers are "superb!" :) FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

When will they call?


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Mary i can't wait to hear your DH's SA result..... FX his :spermy: are extremely superb... :D I just don't want you guys to have another roadblock.


----------



## melewen

Sylvia I work with a clinic in town that provides care to women who can't afford it, we actually have a "condomonium" event this Saturday that I'm covering.. local designers make these elaborate dresses out of condoms - they're really amazing! Totally off-topic but anyway, they have those sorts of things everywhere. Planned Parenthood has prenatal care too and they are EVERYWHERE

Mary now every time we celebrate our anniversary I'm going to think "This is the day Mary lost her virginity!" thanks a lot! Hahaha. I have literally no idea when mine was.. except.. wait.. I think it was September 10th! Because the guy was a huge a*hole and told me we would "get back together" if I did and then he dumped me that night (that's one of the *nicer* stories about his moral compass) and I remember I couldn't go into school the next day and it was September 11th.. I think?! Anyway, silliness. Not gonna lie, I am really looking forward to a small glass of our wedding champers on April 12! And it will be doubly great if I can be celebrating your :bfp: too!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies. I will do the best I can in two weeks. There's no point in trying right now in this ghost town since were about to leave soon. 

I'll be in Cortez, Colorado Jess...I have a feeling its very small there too


----------



## Jrepp

Sylvia - Cortez does have a small hospital that offers health insurance to its residence. Its not really health insurance, but more of a health discount program. Its called CICP. Before I married Ronny, this is the insurance I had and only paid $7 per office visit and $5 per prescription. Here is a link to their website. You will have to apply at the hospital, but its a start. 

https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/hcpf/colorado-indigent-care-program



12 week bumpdate is up (don't skip the ad please)
[youtube]3pcfzcW0ECM[/youtube]


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm almost there. I start my 1st clomid cycle tomorrow at CD5. Fx it's a successful cycle! 

Mary, Fx for you, too!


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:


> Sylvia - Cortez does have a small hospital that offers health insurance to its residence. Its not really health insurance, but more of a health discount program. Its called CICP. Before I married Ronny, this is the insurance I had and only paid $7 per office visit and $5 per prescription. Here is a link to their website. You will have to apply at the hospital, but its a start.
> 
> https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/hcpf/colorado-indigent-care-program

Thank you so much!! I will try to apply for that asap once we figure out where were staying.


----------



## mommysylvia

LADIES: Please pray for me. I'm having AF cramps and lower back ache. Not too intense but every time I've had them I had a chem so of course I'm nervous. I just pray everything is going to be alright with my LO


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm praying for you Sylvia! I bet you'll be ok :) I have a good feeling for you! Many hugs ur way! :hugs:. Also, its very common to have AF type cramping & a lower back ache and its also not uncommon even for spotting to occur around the time of expected AF in early pregnancy. Its usually due to implantation. Kenna (wishing) had cramping and spotting through the first 7-8wks of her pregnancy, or about that long so dont freak yourself out! This sounds normal. I'm crossing my fingers and sending lots of dust ur way! I know everything will be ok for you hun. Good luck!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you I've relaxed more now. The cramps stopped after Tylenol.... They weren't painful just mild but I feel better now. Thank you again <3


----------



## Twinsie

Sylvia- I know how you feel. It's scary when things happen that you think shouldn't be happening. Just tell yourself that most anything is normal prego symptoms! I have been spotting since Friday night . It's all been brown except one wipe last night was pink and I gasped when I saw it. But I only saw brown today and very little. So I think things are fine. It's very easy to worry, and for the next 8 weeks we will! lol well more like the rest of our lives but let's just focus on the first trimester right now ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> Sylvia- I know how you feel. It's scary when things happen that you think shouldn't be happening. Just tell yourself that most anything is normal prego symptoms! I have been spotting since Friday night . It's all been brown except one wipe last night was pink and I gasped when I saw it. But I only saw brown today and very little. So I think things are fine. It's very easy to worry, and for the next 8 weeks we will! lol well more like the rest of our lives but let's just focus on the first trimester right now ;)

I wish u both the best and I believe you both will be holding your beautiful LO's in your arms very soon :). Its def hard not to worry but I promised myself that I will enjoy every second of being pregnant after my BFP (other than morning sickness of course! lol). Easier said than done but I know I can do it. I was young with Aiden and didn't worry at all but I know ill still have some worry's this time around, we just need to think positive for our own sakes . I told DH that even after our IVF transfer, since ill have a fertilized egg in my uterus, I'm going to enjoy every minute of it and not stress. For the first 5 days after the actual transfer, I promised myself that I will not go on the internet AT ALL...besides a quick update to u ladies VERY quickly. I dont want myself to stress, as studies actually show women who claim to have less stress & continue their normal routine after IVF had higher success rates than those who didn't relax and rested more. I did not know that so I guess I won't be resting AS much as IVF after all, unless otherwise advised by my doc but thats doubtful. Anyway, I got off track, my point is, enjoy every moment you can before any potential pregnancy sickness kicks in! :haha: as I'm sure you will both have very healthy pregnancy's!! :) GL ladies! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am very anxious tonight waiting to go for bloods tomorrow and call my RE and figure out the next step. It may take a day or two before she calls back with a for sure answer but id like to at least get the bcp and insurance part figured out. Plus I'm still waiting on DHs SA. I'm sure that'll be ok tho. FX! (knock on wood!) I guess I'm getting anxious waiting to figure out if this is technically the beginning to our IVF cycle or if it'll be next month. Its driving me nuts not knowing! lol. Hopefully ill have a very good update about a script of bcp being called in tomorrow and then I'll have a pretty good idea that the retrieval & transfer will be towards the end of March, very beginning of April. I need to stop being so impatient! I just want to make sure there's extra time if its needed...Im soo praying 1st times a charm when it comes to this! FX FX FX!

The other thing I keep freaking out about is its sooo hard to get blood from me, I don't have the greatest vein's :-\ And I know they need to do 3-5 days of bloods during an IVF cycle so I'm also praying that doesn't affect anything either. Hopefully if for some reason they can't get bloods at some point, the u/s's and HCG shot will be enough but FX my WHOLE body cooperates with the cycle! Any enough worrying, I need to stop! The anxiety is def getting the best of me today but again, its mostly due to not knowing if THIS is the start to it or if it'll be next cycle. This cycle def makes the most sense to me! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies :) Yes I'm very calm now, I was just so nervous because I've only had bad experiences with those pains. But it stopped after 2-3hrs so I was relieved, I took a nap so I wouldn't stress now I'm great (except for the cold I have now). My husband is already talking about what kind of crib he wants for our "daughter" if we find out its a girl....aww and he never shows his feeling much so I knew he is super excited. I guess it really kicked in for him since my tests are staying solid not fading like they usually are. 

Mary my morning sickness kicks in around 6-8 weeks and I have it till about 4-5 months I am not looking forward to that either lol.... Were going to be on the road to Colorado for 12 hrs, I really hope it doesn't start then!.

Fx and lots of baby dust for your IVF Mary you deserve it, I'm so excited for you I can't wait :D
Twinsie- Have a happy and healthy 9 months.... Were due around the same time yay!


----------



## mommysylvia

The doctors love my vein in my right arm. Its huge and there's not one time they don't say WOW its perfect!! Lol I hate giving blood....


God is good <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150223_234541.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> LADIES: Please pray for me. I'm having AF cramps and lower back ache. Not too intense but every time I've had them I had a chem so of course I'm nervous. I just pray everything is going to be alright with my LO

I know you've said you are calm now but I also just wanted to pop in with my opinion. If you check the birthing thread you'll see we all have had af type pains early in our pregnancies so I think it is pretty normal to get them. I think it will be pretty normal for you to worry as well as you've had bad experiences before, but try not to (easier said than done I know)

I'm sure you will be fine and come later this year you will have a beautiful baby in your arms :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> I am very anxious tonight waiting to go for bloods tomorrow and call my RE and figure out the next step. It may take a day or two before she calls back with a for sure answer but id like to at least get the bcp and insurance part figured out. Plus I'm still waiting on DHs SA. I'm sure that'll be ok tho. FX! (knock on wood!) I guess I'm getting anxious waiting to figure out if this is technically the beginning to our IVF cycle or if it'll be next month. Its driving me nuts not knowing! lol. Hopefully ill have a very good update about a script of bcp being called in tomorrow and then I'll have a pretty good idea that the retrieval & transfer will be towards the end of March, very beginning of April. I need to stop being so impatient! I just want to make sure there's extra time if its needed...Im soo praying 1st times a charm when it comes to this! FX FX FX!
> 
> The other thing I keep freaking out about is its sooo hard to get blood from me, I don't have the greatest vein's :-\ And I know they need to do 3-5 days of bloods during an IVF cycle so I'm also praying that doesn't affect anything either. Hopefully if for some reason they can't get bloods at some point, the u/s's and HCG shot will be enough but FX my WHOLE body cooperates with the cycle! Any enough worrying, I need to stop! The anxiety is def getting the best of me today but again, its mostly due to not knowing if THIS is the start to it or if it'll be next cycle. This cycle def makes the most sense to me! :)

I don't blame you for being impatient at all. Your Dr has IMO not been the very best in not wanting to get your repeat HSG and telling you that you don't have IVF cover when you did so yes I would be impatient as well to get started!

FX that all the results will be great from DH and your bloods. Your body has been through a lot ttc and I'm sure comes IVF time it will enjoy a break and having the fertilisation etc done for it so I think it will happily work with you guys when bloods are taken etc :D

Oh, regarding veins, like Sylvia medical personnel love the veins in my right arm as well. I use donate blood every 3 months before I fell pregnant as South Africa does not have the best blood supply so they are in constant need of donations. Anyway if you look closely I look like I have a "problem" with the needle holes :haha: I don't though, just saying lol


----------



## linz85

Ladies can I ask a q? If I go on FF, it suggests I O'd on the 10th which would make me 14dpo. I did have some EWCM around then so we bd'd every day until 14/15th where we missed due to stress levels at home lol. Well last night I had some cramping only mild but noticeable and when I was getting out the bath and had mainly dried myself, I felt a rush of liquid down my legs and it was cloudyish watery cm? Does it mean I'm actually O'ing now? Had some really big stress issues this month too? Been testing and always had a negative test. So I don't know what's going on. I'm on cd54.


----------



## mdscpa

Are you still temping? If so, how's your temp so far? I've never leaked CM running through my legs though. CM alone is not an accurate method of knowing when you O... Temping helps you with this.. Wait a couple more days and test if :af: doesn't show... Oh, note that stress can actually delay :af: so that might be the culprit why you still haven't got your :af: unless you're really pregnant.


----------



## linz85

No I don't temp. Yeah I'm guessing the stress is why I haven't maybe ovulated yet? Or Af is MIA lol x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

linz85 said:


> Ladies can I ask a q? If I go on FF, it suggests I O'd on the 10th which would make me 14dpo. I did have some EWCM around then so we bd'd every day until 14/15th where we missed due to stress levels at home lol. Well last night I had some cramping only mild but noticeable and when I was getting out the bath and had mainly dried myself, I felt a rush of liquid down my legs and it was cloudyish watery cm? Does it mean I'm actually O'ing now? Had some really big stress issues this month too? Been testing and always had a negative test. So I don't know what's going on. I'm on cd54.

Just guessing but the cm could've been cream and some bath water mixed in with it and caused the gush? :shrug: 
If you are 14 dpo have you thought about testing yet?? 

My guess for this because I had something similar happen to me when I was about 18/19 weeks pregnant a few weeks ago.


----------



## mommysylvia

I really am more relaxed about this pregnancy now :)
My husband and I were already choosing baby names last night.... If its a girl her name is going to either be Eliana Marie or Lilah Eliana. Not sure yet...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you are feeling good Sylvia and those are beautiful names :D

We had a unisex name for our baby but now that I know it's a boy I want him to have his own name and not one that we chose before we found out gender. Problem is I've outgrown the unisex name and DH and I cannot agree on another name :dohh:


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes its so hard us to agree on names. Especially boy names.... He's so pick and all the ones I like he hates lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know... exact same here!!! Frustrating ahahahahah


----------



## linz85

WunnaBubba2 said:


> linz85 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can I ask a q? If I go on FF, it suggests I O'd on the 10th which would make me 14dpo. I did have some EWCM around then so we bd'd every day until 14/15th where we missed due to stress levels at home lol. Well last night I had some cramping only mild but noticeable and when I was getting out the bath and had mainly dried myself, I felt a rush of liquid down my legs and it was cloudyish watery cm? Does it mean I'm actually O'ing now? Had some really big stress issues this month too? Been testing and always had a negative test. So I don't know what's going on. I'm on cd54.
> 
> Just guessing but the cm could've been cream and some bath water mixed in with it and caused the gush? :shrug:
> If you are 14 dpo have you thought about testing yet??
> 
> My guess for this because I had something similar happen to me when I was about 18/19 weeks pregnant a few weeks ago.Click to expand...

I'm not pregnant, been testing every other day for around a week now, including one today :( Stark white lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

linz85 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linz85 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can I ask a q? If I go on FF, it suggests I O'd on the 10th which would make me 14dpo. I did have some EWCM around then so we bd'd every day until 14/15th where we missed due to stress levels at home lol. Well last night I had some cramping only mild but noticeable and when I was getting out the bath and had mainly dried myself, I felt a rush of liquid down my legs and it was cloudyish watery cm? Does it mean I'm actually O'ing now? Had some really big stress issues this month too? Been testing and always had a negative test. So I don't know what's going on. I'm on cd54.
> 
> Just guessing but the cm could've been cream and some bath water mixed in with it and caused the gush? :shrug:
> If you are 14 dpo have you thought about testing yet??
> 
> My guess for this because I had something similar happen to me when I was about 18/19 weeks pregnant a few weeks ago.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pregnant, been testing every other day for around a week now, including one today :( Stark white lolClick to expand...

Sorry about the BFN :nope:

Maybe like you said the stress could have caused you to o a bit later and you might still have time to get that BFP.

Have you considered temping?


----------



## melewen

My husband is so picky about names too! He's driving me crazy. His dad is pakistani and we had planned on if we had a girl giving her DH's middle name Zia.. Which is technically a boys name but it SOUNDS like a girls name--and I have my fathers middle name--but his dad was like no no that is a boys name. Give your kid a middle eastern name! And all of a sudden I was like wait, we are! Our last name! And then I started thinking it was a bit unfair that dh gets 66% of the name AND he is always vetoing beautiful names. I really loved the name harper (we both went to law school and I went to college where harper lee was from) but then I found out it's a super popular name so no to that! Now I am thinking Augusta but Augusta zia doesn't sound good and so dh is like no!! Well.. He likes Augusta zia but it doesn't make sense. My great grandmother's middle name was belle so Augusta belle is super cute but dh of course rejects that because it's not his.. Lol. Nutcase. We are probably having a boy anyway!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks like we are all stuck :haha:


----------



## cutieq

My DH wants to keep his family name and make our baby boy the 4th, so it's kind of not up for discussion. He's always talked about it, so when we found out yesterday it was kind of a done and decided convo. While I wanted to have some creativity in names, it's a bit of a relief for it to just be decided.


----------



## melewen

A family name is super nice Dani! I have my aunt's name, she died when she was only 4, and my mother always said she was naming her first Cheryl, so when they found out I was a girl there was no discussion. I was given my father's middle name, which is sensible considering my first came directly from my mom's side.

Picking names is apparently something every single couple fights about.. and most of the men seem to be the pickiest!! DH loved the name Ophelia but I was like honey.... until the end of time men are going to turn that into "Oh, *I* feel ya.." ew...


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> A family name is super nice Dani! I have my aunt's name, she died when she was only 4, and my mother always said she was naming her first Cheryl, so when they found out I was a girl there was no discussion. I was given my father's middle name, which is sensible considering my first came directly from my mom's side.
> 
> Picking names is apparently something every single couple fights about.. and most of the men seem to be the pickiest!! DH loved the name Ophelia but I was like honey.... until the end of time men are going to turn that into "Oh, *I* feel ya.." ew...

:rofl: I constantly took names and figured out what kids would make of it. My first name is Eva and I was constantly called Evil.


----------



## Twinsie

Haha Ophelia, yes that would be bad! 

DH and I have always asked each other names for the past year and I think as of right now we both like Ryan for a boy and Olivia or Fiona for a girl. DH loves Bryce for a boy but I babysat for a boy named Bryce when I was a teenager and he was the biggest brat ever! So I just can't do it!! Lol. I'm sure I will change my mind about the names w already decided on anyways , I'm indecisive!


----------



## Jrepp

Hahahahahahaha. I definetly don't envy your situations. We've had a boy name picked for years Luke, and Lily was decided pretty quickly too, although Emma Lee was considered for a bit.


----------



## froggyfrog

We have had two boy and two girl names for years!! We play around with middle names, but usually just stick to what we picked. Grace Elizabeth, Blythe Kailynn for girls and Gage Mathew, Layton Atlee for boys. Dh actually chose all four but I really love them. I chose middle names.


----------



## Twinsie

froggyfrog said:


> We have had two boy and two girl names for years!! We play around with middle names, but usually just stick to what we picked. Grace Elizabeth, Blythe Kailynn for girls and Gage Mathew, Layton Atlee for boys. Dh actually chose all four but I really love them. I chose middle names.

I love your names! I've been obsessed with grace Elizabeth for years but DH doesn't like grace! :cry:


----------



## linz85

Temping wouldn't be ideal tbh as my 14 month old gets me up in the night quite often and I think that would throw it all off kilter heh.


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm super sick I've been stuck in bed all day.... My two boys are and cough with their mouths open...even when I tell my oldest to please cover his. Here I am sick as a dog now :(


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Took IC half hour ago, pic taken 3 mins after i took the test, now iv had a few evaps but this looks pink?
 



Attached Files:







test1111.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cutieq

looks like the start of a line!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

im so weary, i dont want to get my hopes up :(


----------



## starryjune

I feel silly on the names front... we aren't even pregnant but already agreed on names. Leila June or Jack Louis (middle names are my beloved grandparents' first names, first names are just ones we love).

I think I am 3, maybe 2 DPO today. Feeling pretty good about this cycle and trying to stay positive and not symptom-spot or obsess on my bbt. I wasn't able to get an accurate one on the day I think was 1DPO because we were camping and it was freezing all night (40s) and I barely slept (which lowers my temp) so when I took my temp, even the thermometer was ice cold and I got a 96.6 reading, then took a long nap and it was 97.4 so I recorded that one but discarded it. Oh well. Hopefully FF will figure things out if tomorrow's temp is still high.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Tasha, that test looks great!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> My DH wants to keep his family name and make our baby boy the 4th, so it's kind of not up for discussion. He's always talked about it, so when we found out yesterday it was kind of a done and decided convo. While I wanted to have some creativity in names, it's a bit of a relief for it to just be decided.

This WAS our definite plan for a boy, he'd be the 4th as well, but suddenly after our IVF consult, dh said he wants to look at other boy names and MAYBE we'll go with something else :). I'm ok with it either way but itd def be awesome to pick another one! My dh was SET on passing down his family name so idk what exactly changed his mind but he did way he wants to see if we find a good name that has a good meaning like "blessing" or "miracle" or something that fits with the journey we've been through to make our LO together . We haven't even really thought about girl names! Lol. As soon as we know IVF succeeded, we're going out to buy our first baby name book together & will get to picking our girl name as well :).

OH and a huge congrats on the baby boy!!! :) :) :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I'm super sick I've been stuck in bed all day.... My two boys are and cough with their mouths open...even when I tell my oldest to please cover his. Here I am sick as a dog now :(

Feel better hun! Ive been sick every other week for the last 2-3 months! Having a kid in school, I seem to get sick constantly now!! Hopefully my prenatals are already starting to help. Idk why I ever stopped taking them! Get better soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Took IC half hour ago, pic taken 3 mins after i took the test, now iv had a few evaps but this looks pink?

I def see something! My rule with ICs is to wait and see if its darker within the next day or two before knowing for sure if it's a true positive. It truly is looking good tho so FX super tight!!! :) It really looks like many will have their BFPs by the time of my IVF transfer! Thats exciting! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I am chugging water, getting nice and hydrated to make drawing blood from my tiny veins a little easier. I'm so nervous they won't be able to get enough for all the tests I have today but I can always go back tomorrow if needed, thats one reason I wanted to go on day 2 instead of 3 to begin with. Anyway, I'm about to head out the door and as soon as its done, ill be calling my RE and since its so late, I probably won't hear much more until tomorrow but hopefully they fill me in on when to start BCP asap. FX for it to be this cycle! :) Also, I'm hoping I get an answer about dhs SA when I call today as well since they haven't called us yet. FX, again, for that as well!

:dust: To All!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mary! So many exciting things happening for you and all will have a good outcome :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I'm super sick I've been stuck in bed all day.... My two boys are and cough with their mouths open...even when I tell my oldest to please cover his. Here I am sick as a dog now :(
> 
> Feel better hun! Ive been sick every other week for the last 2-3 months! Having a kid in school, I seem to get sick constantly now!! Hopefully my prenatals are already starting to help. Idk why I ever stopped taking them! Get better soon!Click to expand...

Thank you....I feel like a zombie lol. Something is going around because everyone in my family is sick I hope it stops tomorrow



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Took IC half hour ago, pic taken 3 mins after i took the test, now iv had a few evaps but this looks pink?

I definitely see a line! Fx for your next tests!


----------



## melewen

Mary, any update??


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary, any update??

My bloods are done! :) Everything went super good, thankfully, and I didn't have to be poked multiple times! Yay! Lol. So I left a message with my RE and should hear back about my next appt tomorrow, as well as dhs SA and who knows, maybe ill be lucky enough to have the blood results back, too. FX! I will def keep u all posted. FX I know my next appt date and/or at least get bcp called in for me tomorrow so I can feel better in knowing there's a good 50% chance this will be the last AF ill see until the end of my pregnancy...FX FX FX!

So the lady I have do my bloods informed me today that she too had one tube remaining, blocked as well, and she was in the process of starting IVF and got her natural BFP. I LOVE those stories! I know it won't be me now, esp with bcp this month but thats always nice to know for the future that even without any sort of enzyme therapy, her scaring healed up on its own. Maybe there will be a natural baby #3 down the rd after all...You never know!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So now all thats left is our next appt to discuss the meds and such, and the "SHG"/mock transfer and that should all be happening within the next 2-3wks and the actual retrival/transfer SHOULD be in about 4-6 wks. Yay! Its def moving along how we needed it to. I feel very blessed about all of this :)


----------



## cutieq

Mary this is so exciting. I hope it doesn't feel like eternity for you, because it feels like it's moving so quickly for me. Please keep is posted!


----------



## melewen

Wow! Super exciting Mary!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay, Mary! So excited for you.


----------



## Jrepp

Woo boo Mary!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Yay Mary!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary this just about sums me up :D

https://i.imgur.com/88BnIuJ.jpg


----------



## mommysylvia

Yay we picked the names! If it's a girl she's going to be named Eliana, and if its a boy his name is Greyson :)

My temp shot up yay! Lol I know now that its normal for them to go up or down I just love looking at my temps still lol


----------



## Megs555

Hey ladies! So it's 10DPO and since about 1am last night I have been having sharp pinching pains in the same spot around lower left area of pelvis near hip bone sort of. It's been on an off feeling like a pulsating pinch that comes and goes. I've read it can be implantation cramps and I am wondering if any of you have felt implantation cramps before, and how many DPO you were?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megs555 said:


> Hey ladies! So it's 10DPO and since about 1am last night I have been having sharp pinching pains in the same spot around lower left area of pelvis near hip bone sort of. It's been on an off feeling like a pulsating pinch that comes and goes. I've read it can be implantation cramps and I am wondering if any of you have felt implantation cramps before, and how many DPO you were?

Keeping my FX for you :D

I would say I had implantation cramps.

It was about 22h00 on 6dpo and I remember commenting on here that it felt like strong AF cramps to me. Was a bit upset at first because I thought I was going to have like a 6 day LP :haha:
Anyway I eventually fell asleep so not sure if it lasted throughout the night. Woke up on 7dpo and still had pain but much much milder than the night before and around noonish on 7dpo it was gone. 

I tested on 9dpo and got the start of my BFP so the pains does coincide with implantation at 6dpo


----------



## Wishing1010

I had implantation pains at 7 dpo and bfp at 10 dpo:)


----------



## Megs555

What were the pains like? Wishing and wunna?


----------



## Wishing1010

Mine were very strange pulling sensations in the center of my lower abdomen. They made me stop in my tracks!


----------



## Megs555

Ahhh here's hoping, I haven't felt this kind of feeling before and it's still happening!


----------



## mdscpa

FX it is implantation cramps Megs..... I've recorded right side pain at 4dpo, 6dpo, and 8dpo onwards (temp dip at 8dpo) and :bfp: at 14dpo no tests taken prior to that....


----------



## mdscpa

Mine feels like someone is poking a needle from the inside..


----------



## Megs555

I'm def waiting until 14 DPO to test and then if nothing and no AF I'll be testing a week after 14 DPO!! I'll be keeping you all posted!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok so...My RE's nurse just called and she's going to call me back and let me know about the bcp (which should be a go) and the other clinic still hasn't faxed over any bloods or dhs SA results so she'll let me know about that as soon as possible as well. Anyway, she set up my "SHG" & U/S for March 3rd, and then we have our IVF consent form follow up on March 16th :). So going by this, even tho I'll be skipping my next AF, I'm still considering IVF to be starting this cycle. Based on the dates she gave me and depending on how my embryos are and such, it'll probably be the beginning/mid April when we do the retrieval and of course the transfer will be just days afterwards. FX for a very, very successful retrieval & transfer!! :)
Ill update u all some more after I hear back more. I'm on CD3 and she said I have until CD5 to start my bcp so it should all go as planned.

I want to talk to my actual IVF doc...when my insurance is paying him soo much, shouldn't I have that option of contacting him or paging him, esp after the process truly get going, I'd like to know I can talk to him because the nurse almost seems lost about our plans with the actual doctor. Maybe she's not used to seeing IVF move so quickly? Idk. I'm going to ask him for his pager number at our "IVF consent" follow up and I'm sure he'd have no problem giving it to me. 

Good luck to everyone still testing!!! :) :dust:


Edit-The nurse just called back and the "mock-transfer" will be on the 3rd of March as well so we will have NOTHING on our IVF to-do list left to do, except sign the consent form but thats an easy one . She's going to call me back with the blood results and dhs results tomorrow but I may just call the other clinic and see what I can find out now...soo impatient! :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

Mary- Good luck!!

Meghan- I believe I had implantation pain on 9dpo...it was a sharp pulling feeling and pelvic pain. I got my bfp the same day so I must have implanted earlier maybe 7dpo when I had my dip before my big rise


----------



## mdscpa

So excited for you Mary.... Can't wait for more updates..... :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you ladies! :)


----------



## melewen

So excited things are moving Mary!!

I had implantation cramps on 7 and 8 dpo, and they were just like AF cramps. I usually get them around then.. Maybe a little later but I was like ah dammit. I also had my typical ovary ache type pain on 8 dpo. I suspected it was implantation from my dip but had no other symptoms and my cramps were just like normal! But I got my BFP two days later, 10dpo :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My implantation felt like strong AF pains to me and they were out of the ordinary to me as I checked the app I used and didn't note before that I got that type of pain so early in the TWW.

Mary, I am so excited for you and all of this happening so fast is just amazing!!! Cannot wait for your BFP anymore so like you I'm impatient too. This IVF is going to be amazing and you'll be in the birth thread before anyone actually ends up giving birth! I know it :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm worried about the med part of IVF. The 16th is actually CD22, the day they'd have me start the Lupron so I'm a bit worried about whether ill be able to get it on time. I keep reading that meds are mailed to IVF patients and such so tomorrow when the nurse calls back, I'm going to ask if we can move the appt to March 9th or if he can put in my order for meds ahead of time, after he sees my blood results of course, so I can have them ready to go. FX they're able to do this! If not, ill have to wait until the next cycle to start everything but we'll see. Either way, there should be a BFP no later than may...im just really praying for it to start before April, as I would like to mentally know that I have time for a second round if needed. See, this is why I wish I could talk to my actual doctor, rather than the nurse. It will all work out in the end so I need to stop worrying! Its so hard tho!! Lol. I know this waiting part is going to be the hardest part of IVF for me. I'm going to enjoy my TWW after the transfer, thats a given, I'm so excited for that part...its the wondering for sure when its going to start that is driving me nuts right now! We basically had that sorted out at our consult and now it seems like the nurse is trying to plan/schedule things her way. Lets hope either they pre-order the meds before the next appt or hopefully the pharms around here carry at least the Lupron, since I'll have the time to wait on all of the other meds if needed. FX! She said March 9th at first, which would have been perfect and then suddenly said the 16th. I'm going to try and work my magic to get in a little bit earlier . FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope you can get it earlier!! I cannot see why they wont be able to pre-order for you especially since the Dr knows your deadlines. 
They need to look at it differently as well... if your insurance did not pay you would not be there for 2 cycles (at this very moment in time). Your insurance is paying so that means more money for them.. the quicker they help you the quicker they get more money 
Makes business sense to me at least so just let us know if you want the B&B gals to draft a petition or something :D We've got you on this one :hugs:


----------



## melewen

^^^ wss!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hope you can get it earlier!! I cannot see why they wont be able to pre-order for you especially since the Dr knows your deadlines.
> They need to look at it differently as well... if your insurance did not pay you would not be there for 2 cycles (at this very moment in time). Your insurance is paying so that means more money for them.. the quicker they help you the quicker they get more money
> Makes business sense to me at least so just let us know if you want the B&B gals to draft a petition or something :D We've got you on this one :hugs:

Exactly, and thats how my RE is looking at things and he told both dh and I that he wanted to start this cycle after my bloods were done BUT now that I'm stuck talking to the nurse, I swears she's TRYING to make us have to wait until next cycle. I didn't like her from the second I met her. I LOVE our RE though. I just wish I could talk to him instead of the nurse! :-(. I'm going to explain it, once again, when the nurse calls tomorrow and I'm also going to tell a little white Lie about DH having work on the 16th and see if she could possibly squeeze us in the week before, when "he's on vacation from work.." lol. FX it works!


----------



## Twinsie

GL Mary, I hope it works out for the 9th!! I'm still fairly new to this thread but feel invested in you getting your bfp ASAP!!! Fx!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> GL Mary, I hope it works out for the 9th!! I'm still fairly new to this thread but feel invested in you getting your bfp ASAP!!! Fx!!

Thank you so much hun :). It means alot! Idk what I would do without the support I get from each and every one of you ladies! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Soo for dhs SA....102.5 million swimmers and 56% motility! They said the morphology is a little off with some BUT because he has SOO many, its not a concern to them at all! :) Thats def pretty darn close to superb swimmers, id say!! Yay! Dh was ecstatic to hear of his high numbers...lol. This is definitely our time! Wooohooo! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Great news on DH's SA..... :happydance: Praying IVF cycle #1 is what you only need to get that rainbow baby......


----------



## TTC74

Glad to hear it, Mary. That's a fantastic number!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Great news on DH's SA..... :happydance: Praying IVF cycle #1 is what you only need to get that rainbow baby......

Thanks Daphne! Now that we know dh has great swimmers, and since Ive had a full term pregnancy in the past, (which suggests that I should have good eggs, according to the RE) I truly believe one round is all we will need :). As ive been saying for a year now, I think alls it will take is a fertilized eggy to reach my uterus and I think we'll be golden!  FX sooo tightly that I'm right! FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Glad to hear it, Mary. That's a fantastic number!

Thanks hun! :)


----------



## melewen

Woohoo for DH's :spermy: !!! How many embryos are they going to transfer?


----------



## aidensmommy1

My DH drinks coffee and Mtn Dew like its nobody's business and he's a smoker so I personally thought his count would be half of what it was....It goes to show that those 3 things dont necessarily mess up a man's sperm count! I wanted to throw that out there for anyone who worries about their hubbys SA due to drinking too much coffee or soda or smokes. I'm not saying these things CAN'T harm sperm because they can obv but in our case, it didn't make it a low count or anything so u never know until ur DH gets an SA (if ever needed). I truly was worried about both of us having fertility issues due to those habits so I thought maybe this could ease someone else 's mind for the mean time :). So anyway, thankfully its just me with the issue. I wish it were neither of us, of course, but 1 major fertility issue is much better than 2, for sure!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Woohoo for DH's :spermy: !!! How many embryos are they going to transfer?

Probably just one BUT that'll depend on how the embryos look. If we have two "okay" ones, we'll do two but if we have one "great" looking embryo, we will do one. After the RE explained risks of twins, dh quickly changed his mind, plus we could still end up with two if we have one embryo transferred, if the cells divide. The specialist basically said it'll depend on how good the embryos look on the day of the transfer. I'm hoping we get one really good embryo to transfer, rather than two "okay" ones. :) FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: that is great news Mary! DH must be so happy with himself knowing he has super sperm :D

I'm with Cheryl, do you guys have a preference for the amount of embryos or do they determine that later?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ignore my question, just got the answer :D
This is soooooooooo exciting!!


----------



## melewen

Interesting! I didn't know there were risks to twins. I was secretly like um please have triplets OMG!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

I just saw a video on youtube about a couple who struggled for 8 years then finally decided to go for IVF (last june 2014) they retrieved 16 eggs and only 2 were good for transfer.... 10 days later they went in for their blood test and came back positive... they went for their 7 week appointment and the two developed and divided into two... they got 2 sets of identicals (quad)....


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, so excited that DH's swimmers are fantastic! That is such great news, and a huge relief I bet!

Over here, went to the fertility doctor this morning and now have a plan, which is great! He said he thinks I could have very mild PCOS, but otherwise doesn't really see an issue currently. He is sending me in for bloods to check some other stuff, like thyroid. Based on the results of that and DH's SA, it may be as simple as trying Femera for a few months, starting with next cycle. And then if that doesn't work, going further and checking out the endometrium and doing an HSG. He gave me the option of doing that now, but I want to start small and build up to that if needed.

He did a pelvic ultrasound and said that my ovaries look good, and I had I think 12 follicles in each and so he isn't worried about me running out of eggs anytime soon. Wooo.


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> I just saw a video on youtube about a couple who struggled for 8 years then finally decided to go for IVF (last june 2014) they retrieved 16 eggs and only 2 were good for transfer.... 10 days later they went in for their blood test and came back positive... they went for their 7 week appointment and the two developed and divided into two... they got 2 sets of identicals (quad)....

Wow, that is a crazy story Daphne! Mary.. how do you feel about 4 babies at once. ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm happy that you have a plan Michelle and fx it is just something small that can be easily fixed.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, i'm glad somebody is looking after you..... I know you'll get your little one soon.... I did HSG as well it hurts but the relief of knowing my tubes isn't blocked was so great.... 3 months later i conceived....


----------



## melewen

Michelle great that you have a plan! For us it was a very simple fix we think. I started taking a very low dose thyroid medication a few days before I got that bfp! I also used progesterone cream that month. Not sure what did it but we think it was the thyroid. I had had pretty mild symptoms of hypothyroidism though my labs looked normal -- it can be pretty complicated to determine based on labs alone. Do you have any symptoms like recent weight gain (especially around middle), sluggishness? Cold hands and feet?


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:


> Michelle great that you have a plan! For us it was a very simple fix we think. I started taking a very low dose thyroid medication a few days before I got that bfp! I also used progesterone cream that month. Not sure what did it but we think it was the thyroid. I had had pretty mild symptoms of hypothyroidism though my labs looked normal -- it can be pretty complicated to determine based on labs alone. Do you have any symptoms like recent weight gain (especially around middle), sluggishness? Cold hands and feet?

It could always be a thyroid thing! I am pretty thin, no recent weight gain. I ALWAYS have cold hands and feet though! And dry skin, but otherwise no typical symptoms of hypothyroidism. I'm excited to do bloodwork next week to find out more. I never thought I would be so excited about getting blood drawn.


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm worried about the med part of IVF. The 16th is actually CD22, the day they'd have me start the Lupron so I'm a bit worried about whether ill be able to get it on time. I keep reading that meds are mailed to IVF patients and such so tomorrow when the nurse calls back, I'm going to ask if we can move the appt to March 9th or if he can put in my order for meds ahead of time, after he sees my blood results of course, so I can have them ready to go. FX they're able to do this! If not, ill have to wait until the next cycle to start everything but we'll see. Either way, there should be a BFP no later than may...im just really praying for it to start before April, as I would like to mentally know that I have time for a second round if needed. See, this is why I wish I could talk to my actual doctor, rather than the nurse. It will all work out in the end so I need to stop worrying! Its so hard tho!! Lol. I know this waiting part is going to be the hardest part of IVF for me. I'm going to enjoy my TWW after the transfer, thats a given, I'm so excited for that part...its the wondering for sure when its going to start that is driving me nuts right now! We basically had that sorted out at our consult and now it seems like the nurse is trying to plan/schedule things her way. Lets hope either they pre-order the meds before the next appt or hopefully the pharms around here carry at least the Lupron, since I'll have the time to wait on all of the other meds if needed. FX! She said March 9th at first, which would have been perfect and then suddenly said the 16th. I'm going to try and work my magic to get in a little bit earlier . FX!

The meds are typically shipped from a specialty pharmacy overnight in a refrigerated box. I don't know your protocol but that seems to be the norm. Also from what I read online in the blogosphere the nurse is your main line of communication and the actual docs only do the really medical stuff. Even if you dint much care for the lady you are probably going to be working with her a lot.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Soo for dhs SA....102.5 million swimmers and 56% motility! They said the morphology is a little off with some BUT because he has SOO many, its not a concern to them at all! :) Thats def pretty darn close to superb swimmers, id say!! Yay! Dh was ecstatic to hear of his high numbers...lol. This is definitely our time! Wooohooo! :)

That's awesome mary! No ICSI for you!



Michellebelle said:


> Mary, so excited that DH's swimmers are fantastic! That is such great news, and a huge relief I bet!
> 
> Over here, went to the fertility doctor this morning and now have a plan, which is great! He said he thinks I could have very mild PCOS, but otherwise doesn't really see an issue currently. He is sending me in for bloods to check some other stuff, like thyroid. Based on the results of that and DH's SA, it may be as simple as trying Femera for a few months, starting with next cycle. And then if that doesn't work, going further and checking out the endometrium and doing an HSG. He gave me the option of doing that now, but I want to start small and build up to that if needed.
> 
> He did a pelvic ultrasound and said that my ovaries look good, and I had I think 12 follicles in each and so he isn't worried about me running out of eggs anytime soon. Wooo.

I'm glad you went in and have a plan. I personally would have suggested doing the hsg now and ruling out the possibilities of something going on in your uterus before trying for a few months and then potentially finding out something was wrong. My ultrasounds always came back great but my sis showed possible scar tissue which turned out to be a septum.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well, I guess I don't need to talk to my doc for him to set his nurse straight. I just got a phone call from the nurse saying my RE wants to see me the same day as my SHG & u/s, so on March 3rd! Yess!! Thats a whole two weeks earlier then she tried scheduling me for :). The doctor told her he'd like me in sooner to discuss our treatment plans, now that he'll have all of our test results, and that way he can make sure I have my meds for the right time in my cycle SooOo its looking like THIS IS the cycle!! Yay! I was really anxious ALL day today wondering why she would schedule me for the very day im due to start the lupron but thankfully our doctor set that straight very quickly . I literally felt the anxiousness flow out of my body as I learned of the sooner appt date. I cant even describe how happy i am!

And i think your right, Jess. I think ill be spending LOTS of time talking with this nurse so I guess i just need to deal with it and hopefully she'll get better as she gets to know us. FX! (lol) Also, thank u for the info about the meds. Now that I'll be seeing my doctor 2wks sooner, I dont think there will be an issue getting the meds on time, thankfully! I was sooo worried about that! Pheww!

Oh yeah, I forgot to add, my Dads birthday is March 3rd :). I think that's a great day for our IVF consent forms to be signed!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Interesting! I didn't know there were risks to twins. I was secretly like um please have triplets OMG!!!!

lol, I wouldn't mind triplets either. With multiples they just worry about both/all babies getting enough nourishment to grow, u know? Sometimes one baby will "steal" alot of nutrients & such from the other(s). They also worry due to the fact that often, multiples end up being pre-mature which is dangerous for the babies as well and they of course worry about the mother, too. I'm a very petite woman so he seemed a bit nervous about me safely carrying twins far enough along...he gave me more details/info but I cant think of all the terms to explain it all, lol. But, my fathers a twin, his mom is, and so wasn't her mother and so on so twins DEF run in my family for sure and all of the women on my fathers side are very petite as well so I think I'd be just fine, dh is really nervous tho and for me, knowing about extra risks it can cause for the babies during pregnancy, birth, and after birth, is a big reason I agreed to 1 embryo now, unless advised otherwise by our specialist at transfer time of course. Again, I can't remember ALL of the risks off of the top of my head but those were some reasons behind our decision.


----------



## Twinsie

aidensmommy1 said:


> Well, I guess I don't need to talk to my doc for him to set his nurse straight. I just got a phone call from the nurse saying my RE wants to see me the same day as my SHG & u/s, so on March 3rd! Yess!! Thats a whole two weeks earlier then she tried scheduling me for :). The doctor told her he'd like me in sooner to discuss our treatment plans, now that he'll have all of our test results, and that way he can make sure I have my meds for the right time in my cycle SooOo its looking like THIS IS the cycle!! Yay! I was really anxious ALL day today wondering why she would schedule me for the very day im due to start the lupron but thankfully our doctor set that straight very quickly . I literally felt the anxiousness flow out of my body as I learned of the sooner appt date. I cant even describe how happy i am!
> 
> And i think your right, Jess. I think ill be spending LOTS of time talking with this nurse so I guess i just need to deal with it and hopefully she'll get better as she gets to know us. FX! (lol)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: that is so exciting Mary! You are SO close!! :baby:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I don't need to talk to my doc for him to set his nurse straight. I just got a phone call from the nurse saying my RE wants to see me the same day as my SHG & u/s, so on March 3rd! Yess!! Thats a whole two weeks earlier then she tried scheduling me for :). The doctor told her he'd like me in sooner to discuss our treatment plans, now that he'll have all of our test results, and that way he can make sure I have my meds for the right time in my cycle SooOo its looking like THIS IS the cycle!! Yay! I was really anxious ALL day today wondering why she would schedule me for the very day im due to start the lupron but thankfully our doctor set that straight very quickly . I literally felt the anxiousness flow out of my body as I learned of the sooner appt date. I cant even describe how happy i am!
> 
> And i think your right, Jess. I think ill be spending LOTS of time talking with this nurse so I guess i just need to deal with it and hopefully she'll get better as she gets to know us. FX! (lol)
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: that is so exciting Mary! You are SO close!! :baby:Click to expand...

I know!!! This is amazing! I am so happy everything is working out as planned, finally!!! :) My BFP should literally be right around the corner now!! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome mary


----------



## Megs555

Hi there ladies.. So I couldn't help but test today as I'm impatient lol! It's DPO and I had what felt like implantation cramping all last night. I tested with FMU and this appeared a few mins after taking the test! I swear there is a line, or I'm going crazy lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Megs555

.


----------



## Megs555

Here's the inverted version of tht photo! I def see something!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinsie

Megs555 said:


> Hi there ladies.. So I couldn't help but test today as I'm impatient lol! It's DPO and I had what felt like implantation cramping all last night. I tested with FMU and this appeared a few mins after taking the test! I swear there is a line, or I'm going crazy lol!

I see a line!! That's how faint mine was this past weekend! It'll get darker in 3-4 days ... Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Megs555

Really!! Can you post a pic?? Lol! I'm too damn excited trying not to get my hopes up! How quick did your line show up?


----------



## froggyfrog

I do see a line megs! Fx for you! 

Mary im so excited for you! I can't wait to see your bfp!!! Im happy that it is all falling into place! And yay for dhs swimmers!


----------



## froggyfrog

I got my af on monday, we were going to wait until april to start trying again, but I think im going to go ahead and opk this cycle. And when I get my positive not make a big deal if we bd or not. Im also thinking that im going to start bbt like I did when we first started ttc. I quit because I would forget all the time, then we started going to the dr so they monitored me and confirmed o for me.


----------



## melewen

Megs I definitely see a line! Is it pink in person?


----------



## Megs555

Yes very light pink!


----------



## froggyfrog

Can you get a frer?


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> I got my af on monday, we were going to wait until april to start trying again, but I think im going to go ahead and opk this cycle. And when I get my positive not make a big deal if we bd or not. Im also thinking that im going to start bbt like I did when we first started ttc. I quit because I would forget all the time, then we started going to the dr so they monitored me and confirmed o for me.

Good luck, hun!!! Sorry af came :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks kenna, its ok as I was expecting her! We have only been ntnp since October. The break has been amazing. It was much much needed. I think me and dh forgot how to just be us and not ttc. Which I guess after 5 years can happen!!


----------



## Megs555

I can get one tomorrow but not until afternoon so maybe I'll do the frer Friday morning with FMU! I'll be testing again tomorrow through to Sunday when I expect my period!


----------



## Megs555

Here is yesterday's test and today's test. Top is yesterday bottom is today. Everyone has been saying positive, I just don't want to get my hopes up! It doesn't look like an evap does it??!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mommymillard

How does my chart look?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## froggyfrog

I see something extremely faint on yesterdays and todays is def there! I would honestly say that might be the start to your bfp! I cant wait for you to post tomorrow!


----------



## cutieq

Meg, it looks like the start of a BFP possibly! 

Mommy, that could be a nice implantation dip you have there.

Exciting!


----------



## mommysylvia

I see a line Megs, that's how mine was at 9dpo at night!!


----------



## Megs555

Do you still have a photo of that test at 9 DPO?? Sylvia?


----------



## melewen

Mommymillard it doesn't honestly look to ME like you have ovulated yet but I might be misreading it


----------



## mommymillard

melewen said:


> Mommymillard it doesn't honestly look to ME like you have ovulated yet but I might be misreading it

The temp on the 14th was much later in the day because I forgot to take it when I woke up....I just discarded it though....does that make it look better? Also I did have a chemical last cycle...so I dunno if that's ehat maybe made me o earlier and have a weird wonky cycle this time


----------



## froggyfrog

How do I put up my chart?


----------



## Twinsie

Megs555 said:


> Really!! Can you post a pic?? Lol! I'm too damn excited trying not to get my hopes up! How quick did your line show up?

Yours is even darker than mine was! You're definitely pregnant! Just give it a few days to get darker :happydance:


----------



## Megs555

Oh wow lol yours was super faint!! Ahhh! I just took another test like a half hour ago cause people were bugging me to lol I could only hold my pee for 3 hours though cause I was about to burst! The top one is FMU today and the bottom is pm 3 hour held pee! I still see a line even faint, and 4 days before missed period at 10 DPO!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## melewen

Super excited Megs!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Meg's - I do see something but can't tell if it's grey or has color to it. 

Mommy - your chart threw me for a minute but your coverline appears to be higher due to higher pre-o temps. You could test 4-6 days from the dip and possibly get a bfp.

Froggy - in the upper corner of your chart there should be a sharing tab. Click on that and then copy/paste the link in your signature


----------



## Megs555

You think I could have got two evap lines really though?


----------



## Jrepp

It's very possible especially if they are from the same batch. All of us have had very swaying evaps. I don't know that is what it is, but I cant say with certainty that's not what it is either. I would love if it we're a bfp, but am cautiously optimistic for you. Have you gotten an frer?


----------



## Megs555

Ya I hear you, I'm cautiously optimistic, I have a bunch of people telling me it's BFP! I also have a friend who went me a photo of a similar pg test she took after a missed period and the faint lines are identical on mine and hers, but the difference is I don't expect my period for 4 days! No frer yet, going to wait a couple more days and see if I get more pos tomorrow and Friday!


----------



## mommysylvia

Megs555 said:


> Do you still have a photo of that test at 9 DPO?? Sylvia?

I really do think its a BFP. Just from yesterdays being almost nothing, then today's was faint then got a tad bit darker from the third you took. Fx! 

Here's my 9dpo then my progress of all... They fade after a day so now they're really light, that's why today's looks so dark lol
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1424925259234.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5









PicsArt_1424870348116.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Megs555

Thanks for posting! Ahhh making me feel more positive hah no pun intended. DH was so unsure about it saying "it's too faint" but even in person he could see them and couldn't deny it. He just doesn't know that any line is a positive no matter how faint! I don't even feel pregnant though!


----------



## mommysylvia

Megs555 said:


> Thanks for posting! Ahhh making me feel more positive hah no pun intended. DH was so unsure about it saying "it's too faint" but even in person he could see them and couldn't deny it. He just doesn't know that any line is a positive no matter how faint! I don't even feel pregnant though!

Sometimes thats a good sign to have no symptoms. After ovulation I didnt feel pregnant till later. Other than a few little stomach pains during the day....the rest of the day I'm fine. My breasts never hurt like a lot of people do. Now I'm so tired, if I didn't have two boys I would have slept the whole day lol

That's how my husband is... He don't care how faint they are he doesn't believe it until its dark lol so today's test made him REALLY believe! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Megs555 said:


> Hi there ladies.. So I couldn't help but test today as I'm impatient lol! It's DPO and I had what felt like implantation cramping all last night. I tested with FMU and this appeared a few mins after taking the test! I swear there is a line, or I'm going crazy lol!

I defo see a line megs and this is not even inverted!!!! :wohoo: congrats hun....


----------



## mdscpa

FRER should work now if you are getting those lines... your latest test is definitely darker than the first one.... Praying it gets more darker...... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Mary*
I'm so happy things are moving faster and that you are getting seen sooner :dance:
Your are so right about your BFP literally being around the corner now!!!!

*Megs555*
I def see the lines on all of your tests! The 1st one really made me look hard to get the line and then on the 2nd one it was darker to me so IMO I don't think you can get evaps that become darker. I hope this is your BFP and cannot wait for your next test with FMU :dance:
FX it gets darker so that there is no doubt in your mind about the BFP.

Don't worry about not having any symptoms yet, as you can see by the tests the HCG is still building in your system so it will take a bit of time for all the symptoms to start showing. My symptoms only started in the middle of week 5 close to week 6 and before that I didn't feel pregnant either :hugs:

*froggyfrog*
I'm sorry about AF!
Looking forward to seeing your chart and BFP :hugs:

*mommymillard*
I'm not that good at reading charts but your temps are still above the coverline so hopefully in a couple of days you'll get a BFP. FX for you hun


----------



## TTC74

Mary - So excited for you!!! 

AFM - On day 3/5 of clomid today at CD7. I'm not having any terrible side effects, but I do notice that I'm much more anxious than normal. Fx that it pays off!


----------



## melewen

Megs I'm seconding what everyone else said, having no symptoms is totally normal! I had cramps like AF but otherwise had nothing for a week or two minimum. The hcg is so low imagine if you had symptoms now... And what they would be like when your hcg is 60,000!! Jess had really early symptoms and ended up with hyperemesis :(


----------



## Megs555

Well ladies I got my :bfp: omg lol!! First morning urine two tests!! 11 DPO!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Megs555

Well ladies I got my :bfp: omg lol!! First morning urine two tests!! 11 DPO!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melewen

Yay!!! That is beautiful megs!!! Can't wait for you to join us in the Sticking Together pregnancy thread!


----------



## Megs555

Thank you I still in shock and shaking!! I cried and now I'm shaking lol! They are positive right! I'm not crazy!


----------



## melewen

Haha yes they are positive


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

CONGRATS Megs!!!! 

And yes those are def. positive!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :D


----------



## Megs555

Thank you all!! Im beyond elated!


----------



## linz85

Congrats on the BFP!!  well done 


Bfn for me. As stark White as they come. Gah. I know something's not right somwhere. Wish AF would show up so I know my body is working right..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cutieq

Megs555 said:


> Thank you all!! Im beyond elated!

I knew it! Congrats!!


----------



## Megs555

Ah I'm sorry! How many DPO are you?


----------



## linz85

I have no idea. FF suggests I O'd on the 10th which would make me 16 dpo but I probably didn't even O.
I'm breastfeeding my 14 month old still and even though shes only having 4 feeds a day and I got my 1st period back on NYE 2014, the witch has been MIA ever since.. I was hoping January was just a fluke but I'm guessing not. So CD 58 and counting lol..

Has it sunk in yet? I remember with my last, it took a week or so to actually sink in that I was pregnant :D H&H 9 months hun xx


----------



## Megs555

Ohhhh maybe not then! 

And no it hasn't and yes sort of lol! I'm in shock and cautious because I have read about so many miscarriages! I'm staying hopeful though!! When is it recommended you tell family? I want to wait 3 months but some input would be good!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats Meg!!! Thats awesome! :). H&H 9 months to u hun!


----------



## melewen

Megan we told my parents at about 6 weeks, but we are super close. We just told his dad at the start of 10 weeks. After you hear the heartbeat the risk of m/c goes down to 5% so we felt pretty confident. We're almost 11 weeks and are about to tell FB.. we are making this video but it requires us driving around at night.. it has been solid ice lately so it's been delayed and I'm getting impatient!! 

I used this site like obsessively in the first few weeks, it shows the statistical probability of m/c by day https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=08&d=10&y=12


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommymillard said:


> How does my chart look?

I'm not sure you truly ovulated yet hun. I'm not positive but it doesn't look like much of a rise. You could just have a small rise this cycle tho but I do know delayed O can sometimes cause ur temps to rise a tiny but until true O. Hmm. I'm interested in ur chart, as I usually am pretty good with these guess's about charts but I'm really uncertain of yours. 
If you did O though, FX it was an implantation dip! I do see pregnancy charts with a very small temp shift, or even no temp shift, so I could Def be wrong about u not Oing yet. FX u caught/catch that egg either way! :)


----------



## Megs555

That sounds good! Once we hear the heart beat!and ah! Lol Facebook official is always fun lol!! Let us see the video when it's done!


----------



## melewen

Definitely! Can't wait for it... ughhhh so much waiting in pregnancy lol


----------



## cutieq

Megs555 said:


> Ohhhh maybe not then!
> 
> And no it hasn't and yes sort of lol! I'm in shock and cautious because I have read about so many miscarriages! I'm staying hopeful though!! When is it recommended you tell family? I want to wait 3 months but some input would be good!

I had a strict 3 month rule, but that went out the window. We ended up telling our parents, siblings and a few close friends pretty early and swore them to secrecy. It was great to have people supporting us and people to talk to about it instead of hiding this big secret. We haven't announced yet to the masses or on social media, but I plan to next week after my next appointment.

Telling early isn't a jinx and there are no rules. Just do what feels right! Congrats again!


----------



## Megs555

I want to tell my family but they are a bung of talkers lol!! Maybe wait for the heartbeat and tell family and wait a few weeks after that for Facebook. A lot of my friends heard the heart beat at6-7 weeks so I think I can wait a couple weeks to tell family!


----------



## cutieq

Megs555 said:


> I want to tell my family but they are a bung of talkers lol!! Maybe wait for the heartbeat and tell family and wait a few weeks after that for Facebook. A lot of my friends heard the heart beat at6-7 weeks so I think I can wait a couple weeks to tell family!

I was afraid of that too, but somehow they managed to keep it quiet. I still haven't heard the heartbeat. We've seen it twice, but no audio. I'm hoping we'll get to hear it on Tuesday!


----------



## mommysylvia

Congrats Meg!!!! I knew it! Have a happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy!

As for me its too hard to keep a secret to my family lol I'm 4 weeks pregnant now and I'm telling them in about a week. Im getting them all together for a "share a dish", and I'm going to ask them to pray for my family's safe move to Colorado then I'll join in and say "....and Lord I pray I have a happy and healthy 8 more months of pregnancy, amen". I cannot wait for everyones reaction! Were going to record it...the only ones who know are my two cousins and husband.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Megs555 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh maybe not then!
> 
> And no it hasn't and yes sort of lol! I'm in shock and cautious because I have read about so many miscarriages! I'm staying hopeful though!! When is it recommended you tell family? I want to wait 3 months but some input would be good!
> 
> I had a strict 3 month rule, but that went out the window. We ended up telling our parents, siblings and a few close friends pretty early and swore them to secrecy. It was great to have people supporting us and people to talk to about it instead of hiding this big secret. We haven't announced yet to the masses or on social media, but I plan to next week after my next appointment.
> 
> Telling early isn't a jinx and there are no rules. Just do what feels right! Congrats again!Click to expand...

This is what I plan to do, just tell the people IRL that we are closest with like parents, siblings, best friends. And we'll tell the rest soon after we see the first ultrasound. Since we're doing IVF tho, most know we are doing it and so I think everyone will know anyway, lol so we'll see how it really plays out after our BFP :). With Aiden, I told everyone within the first 3 days of finding out, including my father. (It was my 18th bday, I'm from a Christian household and I wasn't married so I was terrified!) At that point in time, I was so young that I believe I only knew 2 people who had a m/c so It never crossed my mind. I'm going to just take in and enjoy every moment I can after our BFP and not think any bad thoughts. I really enjoyed my pregnancy with Aiden and I do believe alot of that was because I didn't think about anything negative, and I was lucky enough to only have 2wks of true a.m sickness...I know the lack of sickness helped alot too! Lol. When my IVF retrieval & transfer is preformed, I'm going to think positive and visualize only very good things happening in my ovary & then my uterus. Let yourselves enjoy every moment with your little one in your belly...the 9 months goes by so quickly in the end and the bond between a mother and child while the baby's in her womb is so incredibly strong. I know all of our LO's will be more than fine! :) I used to sing and talk to my belly with Aiden.:haha:. But yeah, I told DH if he hears me starting to worry about anything while pregnant, he needs to remind me that everything will be ok! (and I promised I wont smack him for telling me not to stress) haha. And as Dani said, telling a few people who are very close to you sooner than planned can be helpful. My mom was my savior during my pregnancy with Aiden....She seemed to have all the answers when I had questions about strange feelings and such :). 

I know you ladies will be holding your LO's after your 9months has passed :) I'm so happy for all of you and I'm soo happy to know I more than likely will be joining you in about 6wks! :) yay!!!! FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Congrats Meg!!!! I knew it! Have a happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy!
> 
> As for me its too hard to keep a secret to my family lol I'm 4 weeks pregnant now and I'm telling them in about a week. Im getting them all together for a "share a dish", and I'm going to ask them to pray for my family's safe move to Colorado then I'll join in and say "....and Lord I pray I have a happy and healthy 8 more months of pregnancy, amen". I cannot wait for everyones reaction! Were going to record it...the only ones who know are my two cousins and husband.

haha! Love it! :)


----------



## cutieq

Mary, as one that has had 3 losses, this is something I've tried to practice throughout this pregnancy. I'm pregnant until I know otherwise and I will enjoy every day and moment of it. I have my days of doubt or fear, but I don't want to look back on my pregnancy and only have bad, fearful memories if that makes sense. BnB has also taught me that miracles and losses can happen at anytime, so although the chances lessen, there's no "good" or "safe" time. All we can do is hope. Sorry if I'm rambling. TTC gets me emotional lol

Mommys, I love your plan! I had visions of how I would tell everyone and then ended up blabbing on a phone call or text. I'm looking forward to the element of surprise by announcing in social media. That one I can control!


----------



## melewen

Mary I know that they often use clowns after IVF to help increase implantation and so I tried to watch funny YouTube videos after we would DTD.... I am coming up with a list for you... hahaha

https://www.buzzfeed.com/tanyachen/pun-dog-puns-that-will-instantly-brighten-your-day#.rfDa44NX1 hahahahahaha

an entire playlist of cuteness I made.. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrNPNPwiWVpRibEutFae976MF5yo4mwGc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryvUOXe2PgY we want to try this but our dog is like 10 pounds.. lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFQIR1mvxG4 THIS IS WHY I LOVE MEXICO

Apparently there is now a university for becoming a dancing cow.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3sl_3fxuVI


----------



## mommysylvia

cutieq said:


> Mary, as one that has had 3 losses, this is something I've tried to practice throughout this pregnancy. I'm pregnant until I know otherwise and I will enjoy every day and moment of it. I have my days of doubt or fear, but I don't want to look back on my pregnancy and only have bad, fearful memories if that makes sense. BnB has also taught me that miracles and losses can happen at anytime, so although the chances lessen, there's no "good" or "safe" time. All we can do is hope. Sorry if I'm rambling. TTC gets me emotional lol
> 
> Mommys, I love your plan! I had visions of how I would tell everyone and then ended up blabbing on a phone call or text. I'm looking forward to the element of surprise by announcing in social media. That one I can control!

Yes I've always been that way too.....I'm really sticking to a surprise this time. The other two times I was nervous of my family's reaction because I was still young but now I'm totally ready to tell them.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Mary, as one that has had 3 losses, this is something I've tried to practice throughout this pregnancy. I'm pregnant until I know otherwise and I will enjoy every day and moment of it. I have my days of doubt or fear, but I don't want to look back on my pregnancy and only have bad, fearful memories if that makes sense. BnB has also taught me that miracles and losses can happen at anytime, so although the chances lessen, there's no "good" or "safe" time. All we can do is hope. Sorry if I'm rambling. TTC gets me emotional lol
> 
> Mommys, I love your plan! I had visions of how I would tell everyone and then ended up blabbing on a phone call or text. I'm looking forward to the element of surprise by announcing in social media. That one I can control!

I completely agree. Well said. And u weren't rambling at all :). Its scary waiting for your LO, I agree but def joyful as well! I'm sorry if I made u emotional, I didn't mean to at all! I really meant that message to be for Meg, as she seems very worried ATM but of course I want us all to enjoy our pregnancies, who wouldn't?! :) Lots of hugs to you! :hugs: I get WAYYY emotional over TTC, I can only imagine how emotional I will be while pregnant! Lol.


----------



## cutieq

haha no apology needed. My message was for anyone reading it and it was a good emotional. I'm a rainbows and unicorns girl and I just want the world to be happy :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary I know that they often use clowns after IVF to help increase implantation and so I tried to watch funny YouTube videos after we would DTD.... I am coming up with a list for you... hahaha
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/tanyachen/pun-dog-puns-that-will-instantly-brighten-your-day#.rfDa44NX1 hahahahahaha
> 
> an entire playlist of cuteness I made.. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrNPNPwiWVpRibEutFae976MF5yo4mwGc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryvUOXe2PgY we want to try this but our dog is like 10 pounds.. lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFQIR1mvxG4 THIS IS WHY I LOVE MEXICO
> 
> Apparently there is now a university for becoming a dancing cow.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3sl_3fxuVI

That's so funny you said this because DH and I read a study where a clinic in another country had an IVF clown in the waiting room for part of the study and the study showed that the group of women who saw the clown (which caused them to laugh really hard) had a higher rate of pregnancy compared to the group who did not have the clown in the waiting room. Thats so strange but it totally makes sense! Thats one study that def makes me wonder about stress & TTC. I'm going to def watch these videos plus many more funny videos after IVF. Dh said he'll spend the full 2wks, day & night, making me laugh if it could potentially help, lol. He makes me laugh anyway so I'm excited to see what I'm in for after IVF! :rofl:. I'd laugh so hard if he ended up hiring me a clown haha! Id love it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> haha no apology needed. My message was for anyone reading it and it was a good emotional. I'm a rainbows and unicorns girl and I just want the world to be happy :rofl:

lol! You crack me up! I'm the same exact way though. Dh says I care TOO much sometimes but I dont think that's possible .


----------



## starryjune

Hi all, sorry but feeling down. I am trying to stay positive but I'm now 5DPO and everything feels on course like usual - very sore boobs, aches. I feel pretty certain it's just not going to happen. I wish I could just sleep until AF comes and goes!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Hi all, sorry but feeling down. I am trying to stay positive but I'm now 5DPO and everything feels on course like usual - very sore boobs, aches. I feel pretty certain it's just not going to happen. I wish I could just sleep until AF comes and goes!

Your chart looks great!! FX for you! Dont get down yet!! I have hope for you :). FX you'll be posting about your BFP within the next week or so! :hugs:


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry but feeling down. I am trying to stay positive but I'm now 5DPO and everything feels on course like usual - very sore boobs, aches. I feel pretty certain it's just not going to happen. I wish I could just sleep until AF comes and goes!
> 
> Your chart looks great!! FX for you! Dont get down yet!! I have hope for you :). FX you'll be posting about your BFP within the next week or so! :hugs:Click to expand...

I really hope it happens but for some reason I'm just super skeptical. My chart always looks good... then the witch shows :( I guess I am not feeling well and am very tired and moody. Thanks for the encouragement. I just want this so badly and it's so frustrating it's taking this long... I worry I might have fertility issues and don't have the energy to get tests done yet.


----------



## Twinsie

I knew you were def prego! Congrats again!!! :happydance:
I can relate to being cautious. I've only known for 5 days that I'm pregnant and I'm still in denial lol. Plus I have zero symptoms besides tiredness. But the lines keep getting darker so I'm happy!

So far I've only told my twin sister and best friend. I am telling my parents in person this weekend and DH family on Easter :) I'll be 10 weeks by then so I'm ok with that. It's really what ur comfortable with. I know girls that tell the whole world right away but I don't feel comfortable doing that . 

Thanks for that website on mc possibility rates! Good to know


----------



## Jrepp

I told the world after we had our first ultrasound. I was going to sit on it for a bit but started thinking that I would rather people know and be happy for us while we were pregnant, than mourn with us if we lost the baby. I don't know of that makes sense or not.

Also, I had some blood on the toilet paper when I went to the bathroom this morning. I am kinda freaked out as it was bright red. I listened to tiny tot on the doppler and his/her heart rate was a bit lowr than it has been, but is still going strong. I called the doc and am waiting for a callback


----------



## cutieq

Hoping everything is ok Jess.


----------



## mommysylvia

Hope all goes well Jess


----------



## Twinsie

Thinking positive thoughts for you Jess!


----------



## Megs555

Yes I am in denial too! I went out and bought frer and clear blue for the coming days lol! And I have be feelin sick ( nauteus all day) I had spaghetti earlier and I put Parmesan on it like normal and it tasted like puke! I thought I was going to throw up! And I have been sleeping a lot, also have an she in my lower back like it's bruised! 

I have told a few friends but no one in my close family or his! Gonna wait for order ultrasound and heart beat for that!


----------



## Megs555

So I went out and bought first response and clear blue and took the first response. Also period not due for 3 days! And I also tested with the Internet cheapie and both were positive! This done at 11 DPO pm urine after holding pee for 4 hours
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cutieq

:happydance: I like your lines a lot! Congrats!


----------



## Megs555

Progressively getting darker and darker! I'm amazed!


----------



## melewen

Looks great Meg's!!! I remember the first days I was peeing on everything!! Lol I loved seeing those lines get darker!


----------



## Megs555

Lmao! I def have been peeing on everything hagan it's an addiction that gets worse once you're actually pregnant!!


----------



## Twinsie

Lol yes it does!! I will be peeing on a stick every few days until my first appt in 2 weeks lol. I'll be 7 weeks by then and should be able to see the heartbeat. I'm pretty sure that will be my moment I can let myself believe!


----------



## Megs555

I have a docs appointment for bloodwork and that on Monday, I guess my first appointment after that will be like 2-3 weeks! I'm Too excited for this lol! I want to be cautious with my emotions but it's so hard!


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, I am home from the hospital. At first they wouldn't do an ultrasound, but after I voiced my concerns with the bleeding coming from the placenta and not the cervix. They got a doctor to come over from the womens care clinic and I spoke with her. She is pregnant and due next week so she knows kind of where I am at. She said that this is a very scary time having come from miscarriage to pregnancy and then bleeding. She was told herself multiple times to get some rest and drink more water because there isn't much they can do if something is wrong. She agreed to a scan to make sure the bleeding wasnt from my uterus. Baby looks great! Plenty of fluid and we even saw the iris of the babys eyes. Baby is in the transverse position (so laying sideways with the head on my right and legs on my left). She didn't see any active leaks but said there may have been a tiny clot on the top of my cervix, which is measuring at 3cm. I go back in 2 weeks for my regular gender scan.


----------



## froggyfrog

Awesome news jess!! I actually had a dream about you last night! We were hanging out and talking and you pulled your baby out of a kangaroo type pouch and I was playing with it, it was a little boy. So I was just playing with your baby then you put him back in your pouch and we just kept hanging out! The funniest part is that your baby was black and I know from your youtube channel that neither you nor your husband are black. LOL.


----------



## Jrepp

Lol, a few days ago I had a dream that I was in labor and everyone left the room and I had a little girl. I woke up said, well that settles that and went back to sleep.


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad everything is looking okay, Jess!


----------



## TTC74

Great news Jess!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Alright ladies, I am home from the hospital. At first they wouldn't do an ultrasound, but after I voiced my concerns with the bleeding coming from the placenta and not the cervix. They got a doctor to come over from the womens care clinic and I spoke with her. She is pregnant and due next week so she knows kind of where I am at. She said that this is a very scary time having come from miscarriage to pregnancy and then bleeding. She was told herself multiple times to get some rest and drink more water because there isn't much they can do if something is wrong. She agreed to a scan to make sure the bleeding wasnt from my uterus. Baby looks great! Plenty of fluid and we even saw the iris of the babys eyes. Baby is in the transverse position (so laying sideways with the head on my right and legs on my left). She didn't see any active leaks but said there may have been a tiny clot on the top of my cervix, which is measuring at 3cm. I go back in 2 weeks for my regular gender scan.

Soo happy baby is doing great Jess! I am very happy you were able to get your scan, for safety and ur own peace at mind. I cannot wait for your gender scan!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm still waiting on the nurse to call me in my BCP! Today is day 5 and thats when they said I need to start by so hopefully I can get through to her today! Because of this, I'm just going back to the mind frame that our BFP will be sometime BETWEEN April and May. My doc may have decided against bcp after my bloods were done, I guess ill know when I talk to them. I of course hope the injections will start within the next 2wks but if it takes another month, I'm prepared. I've prepared myself for a second round if needed as well, which is why id like this one to get moving! They like to use BCP as a way to help regulate your cycle and make predicting O much easier but I have a pretty regular cycle any how and with them monitoring my estrogen levels and also watching my follies through u/s, I think I could def skip the BCP part if needed so If she doesn't get back to me about it again today, ill speak with the doctor about it when we go in on the 3rd. I dont see why it would make a difference but I could be wrong. 
I'm just very excited for the day I can come on here and let you ladies know that we had a very successful retrieval with many embryo's to work with :) FX!!

Also, I did find something about my pharmaceutical insurance and it looks like all SHOULD be covered. I feel much better about that now! It just says IF a generic form of the med(s) is available, the doctor will need to prescribe that WHEN/IF there's a generic brand rather than the more expensive one. 

Hopefully by next Tuesday ill be able to say FOR SURE when IVF itself is suppose happen :).

I'm also waiting on the nurse to call, as I still haven't heard anything back about my blood results & of course am a little anxious about it. I will update u all when or if she calls me back today. 


Congrats again to all the BFPs!! Now, each and every one of you take a deep breath and blow LOTS of baby dust my way....pretty please?! :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

So I had a really weird 2 1/2 day af. Started Monday and was semi heavy with bad cramps, tuesday was much lighter and by Wednesday evening, all was gone!


----------



## TTC74

froggyfrog said:


> So I had a really weird 2 1/2 day af. Started Monday and was semi heavy with bad cramps, tuesday was much lighter and by Wednesday evening, all was gone!

I have had 3 day periods for a few months now. This month I felt like a queen with 4 days.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hope you get a call back soon mary!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> So I had a really weird 2 1/2 day af. Started Monday and was semi heavy with bad cramps, tuesday was much lighter and by Wednesday evening, all was gone!

Thats how id describe my period this cycle too, but mine never really got HEAVY. Its strange to me....Maybe because I was less stressed..? Idk! I too only had cramping ONE day and then nothing. Yesterday I marked as light because at times it was what I would consider a light flow but I was just spotting alot of the day yest. I hate when AFs act up! Maybe we should both take a "just in case" test to be sure it was really AF! I haven't been temping so I truly don't know if my temps have been down. I'm going to start temping again tomorrow. I was only going to take a 3 day break but I took an extra 2 days off from temping due to Aiden's school vaca. I love when I can sleep in! 7-8a.m is sleeping in for me...:haha: I remember the days when I could hardly drag my butt out of bed before 7 for myself to go to school, I never imagined I would become an early bird like my father! I used to think to myself "Why does he wake up so much earlier then needed?!" but now I know its to wake up in peace before everyone else wakes up...lol. I got way off subject but anywhooo, do u have any IC's you could use to make sure it was truly AF? After I have a light AF, I always test between day 4-5 because of the many women I know on here and IRL who thought they had their period but it actually turned out to be pregnancy bleeding. Now wouldn't that make for a nice surprise!! :)

EDIT-I just realized all of my AFs have been about three days long, plus spotting for quite a few cycles. Strange. This one was lighter then alot of cycles but it was more consistent at a med/light flow and never got heavy so i guess it just seemed lighter to me. I'll still probably do a just in case test tho.


----------



## froggyfrog

I dont have any cheapies, just a cbd. Dh said last night for me to test too, not because of my short af, but because of my recent increase in drive. I have been jumping him left and right! (Sorry if tmi)


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I dont have any cheapies, just a cbd. Dh said last night for me to test too, not because of my short af, but because of my recent increase in drive. I have been jumping him left and right! (Sorry if tmi)

haha! If you usually have much longer periods, id def test to make sure. And it's not TMI at all! I post EVERYTHING on here & in my opinion, nothing is TMI while TTC!  I mean, we talk about our cervix's and cm all day, the BDing is nothing compared to the things all of us discuss! :rofl: 

I've really been thinking about an IVF clown or just getting really funny videos prepared for right after IVF. I have a feeling dh is going to secretly plan something. Even if I happen to know in advance that something funny may be awaiting me, I have no clue as to what it may be so I'm sure it'll still make me laugh like crazy. Plus, ill be over joyed with the transfer being done that I know ill be in a very happy, laughable mood :). My mother thought the idea of an IVF clown was hilarious but she actually liked the idea too. Anything to take the pressure off my mind, if even for a moment, sounds good to me!


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha, im personally freaked out by clowns! But I the research makes sense. Maybe dh and aiden can put together shows to perform for you every day. I know that all of the kids in my life love to put on shows!


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm 15 dpo and my line finally came up before the control line! So unreal still! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150227_105416.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## starryjune

Congrats for the BFP and Jess, so glad your appt. when well.

Feeling discouraged again... started getting a little light pinkish brown cm when I wipe last night and still this morning. I am only 6 dpo so I know it's likely not IB. I am thinking my hormones are out of whack. Sigh. I am just not cut out for the disappointment month after month. Everything feels on track for AF in about a week :(


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> So I had a really weird 2 1/2 day af. Started Monday and was semi heavy with bad cramps, tuesday was much lighter and by Wednesday evening, all was gone!

That's how my periods were too. They would come in around 1pm and be gone by the next night. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm still waiting on the nurse to call me in my BCP! Today is day 5 and thats when they said I need to start by so hopefully I can get through to her today! Because of this, I'm just going back to the mind frame that our BFP will be sometime BETWEEN April and May. My doc may have decided against bcp after my bloods were done, I guess ill know when I talk to them. I of course hope the injections will start within the next 2wks but if it takes another month, I'm prepared. I've prepared myself for a second round if needed as well, which is why id like this one to get moving! They like to use BCP as a way to help regulate your cycle and make predicting O much easier but I have a pretty regular cycle any how and with them monitoring my estrogen levels and also watching my follies through u/s, I think I could def skip the BCP part if needed so If she doesn't get back to me about it again today, ill speak with the doctor about it when we go in on the 3rd. I dont see why it would make a difference but I could be wrong.
> I'm just very excited for the day I can come on here and let you ladies know that we had a very successful retrieval with many embryo's to work with :) FX!!
> 
> Also, I did find something about my pharmaceutical insurance and it looks like all SHOULD be covered. I feel much better about that now! It just says IF a generic form of the med(s) is available, the doctor will need to prescribe that WHEN/IF there's a generic brand rather than the more expensive one.
> 
> Hopefully by next Tuesday ill be able to say FOR SURE when IVF itself is suppose happen :).
> 
> I'm also waiting on the nurse to call, as I still haven't heard anything back about my blood results & of course am a little anxious about it. I will update u all when or if she calls me back today.
> 
> 
> Congrats again to all the BFPs!! Now, each and every one of you take a deep breath and blow LOTS of baby dust my way....pretty please?! :haha:

Have you tried to call the nurse yet? I'd be the biggest pest trying to get things started lol.



froggyfrog said:


> I dont have any cheapies, just a cbd. Dh said last night for me to test too, not because of my short af, but because of my recent increase in drive. I have been jumping him left and right! (Sorry if tmi)

Get it girl!!! 



mommysylvia said:


> I'm 15 dpo and my line finally came up before the control line! So unreal still! :happydance:

Yay!! Congrats!!

Also - Meg's i hope you don't feel like I was being a jerk when I said that I couldn't tell if your bfp was a bfp. I am so happy that it turned out to be positive, I just didn't want you to get your hopes up like I had many times before.


----------



## Jrepp

starryjune said:


> Congrats for the BFP and Jess, so glad your appt. when well.
> 
> Feeling discouraged again... started getting a little light pinkish brown cm when I wipe last night and still this morning. I am only 6 dpo so I know it's likely not IB. I am thinking my hormones are out of whack. Sigh. I am just not cut out for the disappointment month after month. Everything feels on track for AF in about a week :(

At 6dpo it is very possible it could be implantation!


----------



## starryjune

Jrepp said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Congrats for the BFP and Jess, so glad your appt. when well.
> 
> Feeling discouraged again... started getting a little light pinkish brown cm when I wipe last night and still this morning. I am only 6 dpo so I know it's likely not IB. I am thinking my hormones are out of whack. Sigh. I am just not cut out for the disappointment month after month. Everything feels on track for AF in about a week :(
> 
> At 6dpo it is very possible it could be implantation!Click to expand...

I am hoping so, but it started last night at 5DPO, plus my temp keeps rising (no dip). I took a quiz online and it said it's super unlikely to be IB. Maybe an imbalance or just a fluke.


----------



## froggyfrog

went grocery shopping and picked up some frers, 2 hour hold and couldn't help myself. Looks like just a weird af!!


----------



## Jrepp

Bah!! I wish there was a line


----------



## froggyfrog

Me too!! Lol. Guess dh has just been looking good lately!! I seriously can't get enough of him, its like our first couple of years when it didn't matter when or where we were, we were doing it!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

BCP starts today! :) My bloods were all good except my FSH was a little higher than usual BUT the doctor already told me ahead of time that this isn't unusual, considering I only have one ovary. But I was informed today that the appt on the 3rd is not the consent appt BUT I'm hoping I can set up ordering the meds with my doc because the day of the consent appt, march 16th still, is the exact say I should start meds, unless I start later due to high FSH..? Idk these are all things we will be discussing at this appt. The nurse said today is technically the start to the 6 week process but I may end up on bcp for an extra 3 weeks before the actual procedure is done, but thats ok. It stinks we thought the appt for the 16th was completely moved to the 3rd but I'm sure I can make it through 2 weeks after getting through 2 years! Lol. Cross your fingers for Tuesday! 4 days and we should REALLY know what the deal is!! . 

I'm sorry there was no line froggy. You def made me laugh out loud with ur last post tho :haha:. Your dh looking good will come in handy during O time! FX he looks just as good then...lol! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Congrats for the BFP and Jess, so glad your appt. when well.
> 
> Feeling discouraged again... started getting a little light pinkish brown cm when I wipe last night and still this morning. I am only 6 dpo so I know it's likely not IB. I am thinking my hormones are out of whack. Sigh. I am just not cut out for the disappointment month after month. Everything feels on track for AF in about a week :(

IB is actually quite common around 6dpo :). FX for u hun! Implantation can happen as early as 4dpo, sometimes even 3 and my new doc actually confirmed that too. I believe it since some can get BFP's soo early. But it can def happen 4-5dpo as well so again a HUGE FX!!!! :dust:


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:
 

> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> Congrats for the BFP and Jess, so glad your appt. when well.
> 
> Feeling discouraged again... started getting a little light pinkish brown cm when I wipe last night and still this morning. I am only 6 dpo so I know it's likely not IB. I am thinking my hormones are out of whack. Sigh. I am just not cut out for the disappointment month after month. Everything feels on track for AF in about a week :(
> 
> IB is actually quite common around 6dpo :). FX for u hun! Implantation can happen as early as 4dpo, sometimes even 3 and my new doc actually confirmed that too. I believe it since some can get BFP's soo early. But it can def happen 4-5dpo as well so again a HUGE FX!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Here's hoping. I'm so used to AF arriving as usual that if I did get a BFP I'd probably crap my pants.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hahaha june! I would crap my pants if I had a bfp too! Fx for you!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Hahaha june! I would crap my pants if I had a bfp too! Fx for you!

Hopefully they will be breaking out the diapers for us soon! PS... I am kinda lightheaded today but I sort of see a trace of a line on your pic if I glance at it. But I think I am just needing sleep!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I def called her, many times lol. Not long after I stopped being friendly on the answering machine, I got a call back tho :) Every hr and a half I called! :haha: I think she's already sick of me but I'm just getting started so just like I have to learn to deal with her, she's going to have to deal with me as well :). Lol. I'm pretty sure ill be getting a beeper number as soon as the meds start and I feel very relieved knowing that because I def need to be able to get ahold of her MUCH quicker then I have been because I know there will be a time when I have an urgent question about the injections when I first start, u know? I believe im being more than a pest when it comes to this...lol. I'm sure they deal with it ALL the time though. Waiting is by far going to be the worse part for me and I'm sure MANY other women feel the same way leading up to their IVF procedure & if they're anything like you or I, his other patients are more than likely just as bad as I am...Maybe I'm a little worse...haha. Now I'm done talking with her until I see the actual Doctor on Tues so I'm writing down all the questions I have before the appt so we go over EVERYTHING I've been anxious about. We're doing the SHG the same day, right before meeting with him so we should get our answer about whether my uterus is still in good shape then, too. FX for that as well!


----------



## Jrepp

I thought that too June, but it's just pixilation. 

Mary I'm super excited for you! At least things are kind of happening. We're they able ton move the 16th appointment up?


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Hahaha june! I would crap my pants if I had a bfp too! Fx for you!

lol, I will be crapping mine too! Imagine if we all got our BFPs at the very same moment?! LMAO! :rofl: I will be SHAKING and crying and laughing all at once when I get my BFP, even with IVF, it will be unbelievable at first, after all this time. I cant wait for all of us to get our BFP'S!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha june! I would crap my pants if I had a bfp too! Fx for you!
> 
> lol, I will be crapping mine too! Imagine if we all got our BFPs at the very same moment?! LMAO! :rofl: I will be SHAKING and crying and laughing all at once when I get my BFP, even with IVF, it will be unbelievable at first, after all this time. I cant wait for all of us to get our BFP'S!!!! :) :) :)Click to expand...

ME too on all of this! I will be a crying, shaking, pooping, laughing, panicking mess!


----------



## Jrepp

Will you video tape it please lol


----------



## froggyfrog

I probably won't believe it. Im sure ill be buying 57899865544 tests when I get my first bfp. 

And june and jess, there is a faint line irl but I have had them before on a frer. I bought a pack of 3 so I might just pee on them all!


----------



## froggyfrog

Jrepp said:


> Will you video tape it please lol

You wanna see us poop ourselves?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I thought that too June, but it's just pixilation.
> 
> Mary I'm super excited for you! At least things are kind of happening. We're they able ton move the 16th appointment up?

Not yet but since I'm meeting with the doc before then now anyhow, I don't think it'll make much difference in the timing. I am definitely going to ask him about moving it up or possibly even signing the consent forms that same day. DH and I are going to walk in prepared and watch the "consent video" that they have on their website. They asked for us to at least skim through it so we have a good idea about everything beforehand so I of course will be watching ALL of it. But if he still needs to have us go back on a later date for the consent forms, I am going to mention that the 16th is CD22, when id start meds if he wants to start them asap still so he may switch the appt for me after discussing everything. We'll see on the 3rd! FX no matter how it works out, that it does indeed work out before our insurance is up! I have good vibes...im just TOO anxious!


----------



## Jrepp

I might buy some frers if I can get away from my hubby long enough in the store. Supposedly they go negative at some point lol. I need to pee on something too


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Will you video tape it please lol
> 
> You wanna see us poop ourselves?Click to expand...

hahaha! Omg I'm laughing so hard right now! Maybe I just need u all to post funny stuff right after IVF! I could make a special thread for people to post positive, funny messages and videos on for my post transfer days! :) lol. That's not a bad idea!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I might buy some frers if I can get away from my hubby long enough in the store. Supposedly they go negative at some point lol. I need to pee on something too

lol, yes do it! I hear very often that they turn negative but I've never known anyone personally to do so. You should def grab at least a 2pk of frer :)


----------



## starryjune

Jrepp said:


> Will you video tape it please lol

LOL, I'd be too busy!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> I probably won't believe it. Im sure ill be buying 57899865544 tests when I get my first bfp.
> 
> And june and jess, there is a faint line irl but I have had them before on a frer. I bought a pack of 3 so I might just pee on them all!

YAY, POAS party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Post all the pics. But first you have to hold your pee for like 5 hours  :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

ill probably just wait and use fmu tomorrow! I have a horrible time holding my pee, the excitement from testing makes me have to pee even worse, hence my only 2 hour hold earlier lol


----------



## Megs555

Love that line, can't wait for mine to get stronger, I at 12 DPO!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Anyone know how to make a chart START from CD5? I saw some in the IVF gallery that started at day 5 and took them for 3-5wks, making a 40+ day cycle, depending on when they stop the BCP to do the other meds and I believe thats what I'm looking at, from what I was told today. I received a folder today in the mail from my RE stating the basic plan of IVF for us and he too said that I'll be on the BCP for 3-5wks, which is awesome! I didn't realize they keep me on BCP to keep my AF from coming and can stop it at anytime to start the other meds and prepare for the procedure. The pamphlet and outline he sent me was extremely helpful and answered so many questions I was anxious about. Now I'm not worried because even if my appt is on the 16th, that'll only be 18 days on bcp so I'll have AT LEAST 3 days to get the meds sent to me BUT as I said earlier, I hope to get the meds ordered sooner than later just so we have them om hand and don't have to worry about any barriers. I'm rambling....
Back to my question, does anyone know how to rig the cycle day on FF using an android phone? If not, ill just erase the other temps since they're inaccurate anyways but I wanted to make today look like the first cycle day since this is the day we technically start "cycling" to prepare for IVF. (I cant believe it!) Thanks in advance for any help!  

Oh so I'm not going to temp much but I will every few days just for the next couple of weeks out of curiosity. I'm pretty sure my chart will be wacky and potentially even look BFP from the BCP so I might as well sleep the extra hr until the meds start every a.m! lol. THEN I am going to make sure I temp perfectly and I'm buying OPKs when its close to the time to make sure im being monitored in every possible way there is. I'm sure the bloods will be much more accurate then an OPK but you know how I am! LoL. I was feeling soo incredibly anxious earlier but after reading everything he sent me about the way he does things, I feel much more relieved about possibly not having the appt til the 16th. It wont make a difference! :) I'm still going to ask about the 9th tho...lol. We will need to take an IVF class the week before the injections begin to teach us how to do everything correctly so I of course need time for that during these next few weeks. Its going to be ALOT of driving with all the appts but def worth it and one nice thing about the driving is that our new home is about 15mins closer so it won't be as bad of a drive every couple/few days when things get going more. We start moving Sunday BTW!  So anyway, from what I read on what he sent me, he says it'd be about 7-9wks TOTAL and itd be time to test for our BFP. (I'll be testing and probably know about 4-6 days sooner than they'd suggest & prob know tho :) ) This a.m I was feeling so nervous about our time frame but once again I'm feeling better. I have a feeling I'll be up and down until the egg retrieval and transfer is done. Once the transfer is done, its relaxation time over here! Well I better go to bed, I'm falling asleep as in trying to type this lol. Night ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woah, for me trying to ask a little question, that was a very long message...lol.


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> I'm 15 dpo and my line finally came up before the control line! So unreal still! :happydance:

Great lines sylvia..... :dance: Have a H&H 9 mos....


----------



## Jrepp

I have no idea Mary. I'll try and find out

Edit: go to mobile chart management and click change start date


----------



## Megs555

13 DPO and I saw my line come up faint before the control line with only 2 hour held urine! This is so exciting, I keep not believing it then seeing anew test everyday and go back into shock lol! My first pregnancy and I can't believe my eyes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mdscpa

Great lines Megs.... Sure your baby is growing healthy in there..... Oh, regarding POAS, you just can't stop but pee on everything :haha: and the feeling will always be like that... Wait til you got to see your LO in every scans you'll have.... :D


----------



## Megs555

I am Dying to get my first US and hear the heart beat!! I had a docs appointment for blood and what not on monday! I'm just thinking when I want to tell my parents and DH. Thinking at 8 weeks, 1 month from now once we have the first US photo and maye buy a onesie saying I love my grandparents!


----------



## mdscpa

That's cool. We announced to immediate family at 9 weeks.... and to the world at 21 weeks :haha: Is it their first grandchild?


----------



## Megs555

Ya we will announce to the world around 12-13 weeks. This is my moms first grandchild and my dads 5th, and my mother in laws first grandchild. 
With my dad though his youngest grandchild is almost 12 so this will be very exciting for them! :) I want to tell my parents Now! But I want to hear the heartbeat and get a scan photo for them! We are buying a onesie saying "I love my grandparents" and for his mom "i love my grandma" and goin to wrap it with a photo of the scan!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I have no idea Mary. I'll try and find out
> 
> Edit: go to mobile chart management and click change start date

I was going to just say "Jess, do you know how to...." because I KNEW you'd be able to help me with that lol but then I decided to write a book. :) Thank u veryyy much for ur help! I'm going to try it now.

Edit-Ok, I got it changed! . I couldn't get the bottom to still say CD5 but I actually like it better with yest saying CD1, as thats when they're going by at my RE's office and now the date will be right so I won't get confused by the first 4 days when I'm estimating possible timing, lol. Thank you again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Its weird, I'm already bloating a bit today. I knew is start bloating within the next week, as thats how it usually worked for me when I was younger but its been so long that I truly cant remember 100%. I'm hoping my BBs grow a little during this short time on BCP :haha: I wasn't so "blessed" when it comes to the bra department....LoL. I wasn't too keen on taking the BCP at first but after our consultation, I actually think it'll be good for my body all and all. I mean, I did get pregnant with Aiden RIGHT after a month or two (cant remember exactly) on BCP for a cyst so maybe it'll help develop that perfect eggy this time around too! :) I think with all the meds combined, even with my one ovary, I think all will go great :). I'm hoping for 15 eggs to be retrieved because thats not too many or not too little BUT I know in some cases one ovary lowers the # and idk why but 8 is the number that keeps popping in me head, with only one ovary in mind. I'm going to try that Self- mediation thing where u think of more follies developing maturely and I guess we'll see, lol. I could very well produce the same # or even more then someone with two ovaries as well tho from what my doctor says. He said it all depends on how each persons ovary(s) reacts to the stimulation. I read quite a few threads where women had 19-25 while having one ovary so I'm not making the # due to the lack of an ovary a big concern at this point. I was a little worried at first but our RE made me feel better about it, as well as Dr. Google :haha:. I am very excited to see how retrieval day & fertilization goes! FX FX FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

I bet your one ovary over compensates mary! Ill say you get 20 eggs!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I bet your one ovary over compensates mary! Ill say you get 20 eggs!!!

I hope your right! 20 would be a perfect #! They say about 25% make it through the process so that'd more than likely leave us with some good ones to work with :). FX FX FX FX FXXXX!!!  20 will be the new number I keep in mind! :) I've seen women get 22 eggs retrieved and 19 made through fertilization! Thats alot! Id like a number like that so we could try freezing a few in the case of needing a 2nd round, that way I wouldn't need to do all of the injections again so we could try again much quicker, before insurance is up. I'm praying to god that it works the 1st time. I'm keeping the mind frame that IT WILL! Fx! My "mock-transfer" & SHG is in 3 days, and ill get to meet with my RE that day as well so I'm very happy about that! He'll help ease my anxiety of waiting, I'm sure, just by answering a few questions. Cant wait for that!


----------



## starryjune

Big temp drop this morning. Hoping it goes way up tomorrow! I am reading that implantation can start around 5dpo and it can take a couple days to complete - so, it's possible the bit of pink cm I had end of 5dpo and yesterday at 6dpo was the initial spotting and now with the temp drop it COULD be implantation occurred!! Or so I hope :) 7dpo now... waiting for the witch on March 9. Hope she gets lost.


----------



## Jrepp

No problem Mary! Glad I could help. I actually went through and deleted the later info on my chart so it was much easier to read.

Congrats again Meg's. The excitement won't go away! I told pretty much everyone right away due to our previous circumstances but in the end only you know when the time is right.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Big temp drop this morning. Hoping it goes way up tomorrow! I am reading that implantation can start around 5dpo and it can take a couple days to complete - so, it's possible the bit of pink cm I had end of 5dpo and yesterday at 6dpo was the initial spotting and now with the temp drop it COULD be implantation occurred!! Or so I hope :) 7dpo now... waiting for the witch on March 9. Hope she gets lost.

You had spotting yest and now a big dip!!! Thats a great sign for IB, from what I've seen! FX sooo tight for u!!! :)

My phone hit send before I wanted it to....Im hoping your temp spikes right back up tomorrow!! FX!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess is definitely right Meg, that joy will NOT go away! I can still remember how happy I was sooo clearly when I was pregnant with Aiden. I'm so excited to experience it again, and with you ladies! Yay! :)


----------



## melewen

June looks good!! Can't wait for tomorrow's temp!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Mary, i'm so getting excited for you.... FX they could retrieve lots and lots of healthy eggy....Praying for your rainbow baby this cycle....


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> June looks good!! Can't wait for tomorrow's temp!

Me either! Now that I'm taking a tiny brake from temping, ill be overly analyzing everyone's charts! Lol. I'm going to need to recruit some more temper's with all the BFPs rolling in! Its about time our thread has been receiving the luck & baby dust we all very much deserve! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Oh Mary, i'm so getting excited for you.... FX they could retrieve lots and lots of healthy eggy....Praying for your rainbow baby this cycle....

Thank u Daphne! :) I believe in my heart that this is it! FX!!!


----------



## starryjune

I'm feeling pretty chill about all this. It's definitely looking promising this cycle, but I am so used to BFN that, again, I'd crap my pants if the temp spiked and everything led up to a +. I still have a tiny bit of super light pink cm sometimes, and it's EW when it is there. Kinda weird, no? I took an OPK just in case but that's a clear negative. Our bodies are amazing!


----------



## melewen

June ahhhh what is your temp?!


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> June ahhhh what is your temp?!

Ugh, I am not confident what I recorded is accurate :( 

Mega confused about what BBT is accurate today, thanks for restless sleep. Woke up at 4:00, it was 97.4 (yikes, even lower than yesterday's normal time temp). Went back to sleep a few hours until just a little later than usual, it was 98.1 (where I hoped it would jump back up).

So, I recorded the temp at 7am (vs. 6:15 per usual) and got the empty dot on FF, but now I am wondering if for real my temp should be much lower and thus I can forget the hope that the dip was implantation... much less, maybe my temp is dropping off for mega early AF (the shortest LP I've ever had is 13 days, I'm only on 8DPO). I feel fine otherwise, even my boobs barely hurt anymore :(

My temps are pretty sensitive and change throughout the night, FYI.


----------



## mommysylvia

I just want to be 17 weeks already so I can find out the gender lol there's nothing going on right now in these early weeks. I am EXTREMELY bloated!!! Good thing is when I suck in my tummy I have a little hard ball on lower stomach already. I already bought matenity jeans since I cant wear mine anymore, even some of my leggings. Its so hard to hide my belly when I look 3 months pregnant -__-

Pic on left is how I look, and right is when I suck it in lol
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1425236236068.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommysylvia

starryjune said:


> Ugh, I am not confident what I recorded is accurate :(
> 
> Mega confused about what BBT is accurate today, thanks for restless sleep. Woke up at 4:00, it was 97.4 (yikes, even lower than yesterday's normal time temp). Went back to sleep a few hours until just a little later than usual, it was 98.1 (where I hoped it would jump back up).
> 
> So, I recorded the temp at 7am (vs. 6:15 per usual) and got the empty dot on FF, but now I am wondering if for real my temp should be much lower and thus I can forget the hope that the dip was implantation... much less, maybe my temp is dropping off for mega early AF (the shortest LP I've ever had is 13 days, I'm only on 8DPO). I feel fine otherwise, even my boobs barely hurt anymore :(
> 
> My temps are pretty sensitive and change throughout the night, FYI.

That's how I felt with my temps. Its so confusing to not know whether its suppose to be higher or not. It made me worried in case I missed a big dip or rise...but in a few days your temps should tell you everything. Fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> June ahhhh what is your temp?!
> 
> Ugh, I am not confident what I recorded is accurate :(
> 
> Mega confused about what BBT is accurate today, thanks for restless sleep. Woke up at 4:00, it was 97.4 (yikes, even lower than yesterday's normal time temp). Went back to sleep a few hours until just a little later than usual, it was 98.1 (where I hoped it would jump back up).
> 
> So, I recorded the temp at 7am (vs. 6:15 per usual) and got the empty dot on FF, but now I am wondering if for real my temp should be much lower and thus I can forget the hope that the dip was implantation... much less, maybe my temp is dropping off for mega early AF (the shortest LP I've ever had is 13 days, I'm only on 8DPO). I feel fine otherwise, even my boobs barely hurt anymore :(
> 
> My temps are pretty sensitive and change throughout the night, FYI.Click to expand...

I bet it wasn't too off :). I'm hoping so anyway! I cannot wait for tomorrows temp now!! FX FX FX!! :af: BEST stay away, from both of us for a nice long pregnancy! . GL hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nice Belly Sylvia :). My belly was like that for the first 3 months of my pregnancy and then it grew a little more and then BAM, around 15-16wks pregnant my belly just popped out like crazy!!! I swear it was like an over night thing, lol, or so it seemed... :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Nice Belly Sylvia :). My belly was like that for the first 3 months of my pregnancy and then it grew a little more and then BAM, around 15-16wks pregnant my belly just popped out like crazy!!! I swear it was like an over night thing, lol, or so it seemed... :haha:

It doesn't take me long at all lol I've always had a hard belly at 8 weeks.... So there was no way I could hide it. This is my first pregnancy with tons of bloat and a big muffin top. My husband thinks I'm finally having a girl since my sides are popping out


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm going for bloods on Tuesday to find out if I have signs of pcos or elevated prolactin or weird thyroid levels. Pretty excited to find out results and probably try femara next month. Now I just want this cycle to go by quickly so I can start the next one!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I'm going for bloods on Tuesday to find out if I have signs of pcos or elevated prolactin or weird thyroid levels. Pretty excited to find out results and probably try femara next month. Now I just want this cycle to go by quickly so I can start the next one!

Good luck hun! I hope you get some answers! I have my "mock transfer" Tuesday and hopefully get some info about meds as well....hope we both get great, helpful news! :) FX! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> I'm going for bloods on Tuesday to find out if I have signs of pcos or elevated prolactin or weird thyroid levels. Pretty excited to find out results and probably try femara next month. Now I just want this cycle to go by quickly so I can start the next one!

Good luck! I hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Michelle. That's pretty much how I felt the cycle I got my bfp.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Gee, it has really gotten quiet in this thread! I need my BFP so I can move on over with u other ladies! Thankfully I know this thread is blessed with lots of baby dust so it won't be long! :) And I decided to stay away from IVF threads, other than the one I created for any other 1st timers because yest I came across TOO many BFN ivf cycles and I just can't let myself look at stuff like that. Many of those women did have uterine issues (fibroids & such) but it still doesn't help seeing so many failed rounds, u know? I'm going into the TWW after my transfer with the mind frame of "PUPO" (Pregnant until proven otherwise). I think that phrase will help me greatly during the TWW after IVF. I'm def preparing myself for a second round if needed but of course that's a big IF as I sure hope it works the first time! I'm getting more and more anxious by the day. Tomorrow is my SHG & mock transfer and then we meet with our RE right after to go over all of the results from the tests this past week AND hopefully we can get at least a good idea of when the meds will start. I'm still going to try to get our consent appointment changed to even the 13th would be good. We'll see. DH and I already read through our big consent form pack so IF I am able to get the doctor to agree to doing the signing tomorrow, we'll be prepared for it but I'm not getting my hopes up, as I have no clue if he'll do it. We shall see tomorrow!! FX!!

Although I'm super excited to start the meds, since that'll mean Retrieval day will be coming up quick, I'm really nervous about all of the injections. I know I can do it, I'm just scared of the muscle shot i read about and I'm scared of developing OHSS (Ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) from the stem meds as well. I did read that Gatorade and salty foods, as well as high protein foods are all good to help prevent OHSS from occurring so I already have a few salty snacks picked out for when the time comes. I know the risks of OHSS are quite low so as long as I eat healthy, along with salty foods and Gatorade, I'll probably be just fine. I'm sure after my appt tomorrow, ill feel a little less anxious for at least a few days until another question for the RE pops into mind...lol. Thank you all for 'listening' to me go on and on...I needed to get that off my chest! 

God, please let this be the one and only IVF round that we'll need to complete our family! <3 fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I still cant believe your already about 19 wks pregnant!!!!! Hopefully ill be joining you before you hit week 25-27...then ill have about 13-15 weeks of pregnancy with you and Kenna :) Also, have u had your gender scan yet? I had mine with Aiden at 15wks and so when I saw how far along u are, I started wondering if I missed an announcement. If not, it should be coming up really soon!! Soo exciting!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx for tomorrow Mary!! I hope you get everything sped up nicely!

Sorry for the quietness, I've personally been very busy at work and then I get home tired with headaches from the middle of hell! I'm still here for you though :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Still waiting for ovualtion over here. Snooooooore!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Gee, it has really gotten quiet in this thread! I need my BFP so I can move on over with u other ladies! Thankfully I know this thread is blessed with lots of baby dust so it won't be long! :) And I decided to stay away from IVF threads, other than the one I created for any other 1st timers because yest I came across TOO many BFN ivf cycles and I just can't let myself look at stuff like that. Many of those women did have uterine issues (fibroids & such) but it still doesn't help seeing so many failed rounds, u know? I'm going into the TWW after my transfer with the mind frame of "PUPO" (Pregnant until proven otherwise). I think that phrase will help me greatly during the TWW after IVF. I'm def preparing myself for a second round if needed but of course that's a big IF as I sure hope it works the first time! I'm getting more and more anxious by the day. Tomorrow is my SHG & mock transfer and then we meet with our RE right after to go over all of the results from the tests this past week AND hopefully we can get at least a good idea of when the meds will start. I'm still going to try to get our consent appointment changed to even the 13th would be good. We'll see. DH and I already read through our big consent form pack so IF I am able to get the doctor to agree to doing the signing tomorrow, we'll be prepared for it but I'm not getting my hopes up, as I have no clue if he'll do it. We shall see tomorrow!! FX!!
> 
> Although I'm super excited to start the meds, since that'll mean Retrieval day will be coming up quick, I'm really nervous about all of the injections. I know I can do it, I'm just scared of the muscle shot i read about and I'm scared of developing OHSS (Ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) from the stem meds as well. I did read that Gatorade and salty foods, as well as high protein foods are all good to help prevent OHSS from occurring so I already have a few salty snacks picked out for when the time comes. I know the risks of OHSS are quite low so as long as I eat healthy, along with salty foods and Gatorade, I'll probably be just fine. I'm sure after my appt tomorrow, ill feel a little less anxious for at least a few days until another question for the RE pops into mind...lol. Thank you all for 'listening' to me go on and on...I needed to get that off my chest!
> 
> God, please let this be the one and only IVF round that we'll need to complete our family! <3 fingers crossed!!!!

I hope you don't Tink I'm miss know it all or anything. I just read a lot of blogs and follow women who are going through/went through ivf. From what I have heard, the key to pain-free injections is to ice the area for at least 20 minutes before the injection and to alter sites and sides so you don't get so sore. I have also heard that ohss isn't that common and coconut water is also really great for after the transfer. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, I still cant believe your already about 19 wks pregnant!!!!! Hopefully ill be joining you before you hit week 25-27...then ill have about 13-15 weeks of pregnancy with you and Kenna :) Also, have u had your gender scan yet? I had mine with Aiden at 15wks and so when I saw how far along u are, I started wondering if I missed an announcement. If not, it should be coming up really soon!! Soo exciting!

Technically our gender scan is March 12th.........but we do know what we are having. The only people to know right now are me, baby, hubby and my 8 month old nephew because I had to tell someone and he can't talk yet lol. Ronny and I are going back one forth on when I can tell you guys. It won't be before the 14th because I promised we would tell our parents before the rest of the world. Ronny says that I can't tell anyone until we reveal at the party, but it's a month away lol.


----------



## starryjune

Good morning, ladies. Slept solid last night so I can be confident about today's bbt. I was really hoping for a big rise by now. this cycle's pattern looks exactly like October's, and obviously that was ovulatory. 

The only difference with this one is that I had the pre-O spotting (which means nothing anyway) and post-O pink CM (which happened before the dip so that probably means nothing, too), and sore boobs started immediately but since the dip they are barely tender - usually they are sore a few DPO until right before AF (bad sign I assume - worried AF will come early and my cycles are getting wonky). 

I am accepting this is another ovulatory cycle and that temps will hold stead a few more days then drop off this weekend. Bummed.


----------



## melewen

Don't count yourself out so soon June! Just because it looked like this once doesn't mean this isn't the month for your :bfp: ! Did you test in October? Your dip this month was even bigger than the one in Oct


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> Don't count yourself out so soon June! Just because it looked like this once doesn't mean this isn't the month for your :bfp: ! Did you test in October? Your dip this month was even bigger than the one in Oct

Yeah I am pretty sure I did test around 12DPO but didn't record it cuz it was such a clear BFN and I felt dumb. I am trying to find out if there are different hormones that explain sore breasts immediately post-O or even during conception vs. sore breasts that develop in pregnancy VS. sore breasts from PMS. Yep, obsessing. But I'm very analytical by nature... I am wondering if the soreness I felt was BECAUSE I ovulated (they were sore on the sides which I read indicates O) and since I am enough past O now, those hormones tapered off. Different hormones must be responsible for gearing up to menstruate, and different ones after conception, right??? Or am I just being nuts?????????????


----------



## melewen

You're not crazy to wonder these things! I obsessed too. So estrogen is responsible for nipple/front soreness, and progesterone for soreness on the sides. The month that we conceived I had REALLY sore nipples around ovulation and then didn't feel soreness again for weeks BUT I got full ferning on my ovulation microscope (essentially just strong estrogen presence) but I never really got sore boobs before my period anyway. Most women had sore boobs way before I did in their pregnancy. Now they just really ache at night, like ALL over.


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> You're not crazy to wonder these things! I obsessed too. So estrogen is responsible for nipple/front soreness, and progesterone for soreness on the sides. The month that we conceived I had REALLY sore nipples around ovulation and then didn't feel soreness again for weeks BUT I got full ferning on my ovulation microscope (essentially just strong estrogen presence) but I never really got sore boobs before my period anyway. Most women had sore boobs way before I did in their pregnancy. Now they just really ache at night, like ALL over.

I guess I should just stop ruminating on this and hope that the soreness going away when normally it's the worst might be good! The initial soreness was probably just indicative of a strong O! FX my temps rise more... and maybe like you I won't get sore breasts for another couple weeks, which is actually more common (to not have sore breasts if pregnant until AF is late). If nothing else, I should be thankful I am not the normal raging, sore PMS monster (yet) I usually am ;) Thanks for your support!

PS - interesting about the ferning. I used my fertile focus before I switched to just bbt and OPK wondfos because those were just easier to interpret. I'll see if I have any ferning tonight... if I do/don't, does it really mean anything though?


----------



## mdscpa

June, some claim that when you're pregnant you'll see full ferning..... I tried it a couple weeks ago and nothing clear as day NO FERNING..... Before, during TWW i'm so obsessed to finding out soon so i used ovu scope and i get partial and full ferning before AF starts which made me hope that maybe i was pregnant but no just an estrogen detected maybe because i'm not really ovulating well and i have an estrogen dominance which would indicate annovulatory or weak ovulation....FX it works the opposite for you.... BTW chart is looking great so far....


----------



## melewen

I personally never got full ferning hardly ever, just a couple days before O, so I was pretty surprised to see it after O! It can really vary from person to person as Daphne said but it's worth a look.. anything unusual for you can be indicative of something good to come! It's just all about what's normal for YOU! FX!


----------



## starryjune

The ferning test worked well when I had a good sample (I'd have to have a semi-clean mouth, aka, rinse it in the morning, get ready, spit on the thing, THEN brush my teeth, but the best sample was usually after work, a couple hours since I'd eaten or drank anything. I would get nothing until 5-6 days before O, when it would be partial/scattered around the sample fluffy looking "leaves," then those would turn into crosshatched "snowflakes" of lots of thin intersecting lines almost over the whole sample. Then after O I'd have NOTHING. Sometimes I'd get partials during AF, too. Very curious now. Wish I'd brought it with to work, LOL.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Good morning, ladies. Slept solid last night so I can be confident about today's bbt. I was really hoping for a big rise by now. this cycle's pattern looks exactly like October's, and obviously that was ovulatory.
> 
> The only difference with this one is that I had the pre-O spotting (which means nothing anyway) and post-O pink CM (which happened before the dip so that probably means nothing, too), and sore boobs started immediately but since the dip they are barely tender - usually they are sore a few DPO until right before AF (bad sign I assume - worried AF will come early and my cycles are getting wonky).
> 
> I am accepting this is another ovulatory cycle and that temps will hold stead a few more days then drop off this weekend. Bummed.

They actually say an implantation dip happens the day AFTER implantation starts, so ur spotting would actually line up PERFECTLY. I'm def not counting u out and since ur temp stayed up today, I'm guessing yest wasn't too far off either. Idk but I have a really good feeling. I'm crossing these fingers extra tight for you! It really all does line up...will you test within the next couple of days? I'm very excited for ur test!!!


----------



## starryjune

Thanks, aidensmommy (Mary, right?). I am just so used to NOT getting pregnant, I have sort of lost hope, although I want to keep trying for a while before more specific tests on hormones, etc. I forgot to mention, I am peeing like twice as much as usual and actually cut back on fluids so I wasn't rushing to the bathroom every 30 mins. But that could just be nerves.

My temps/chart always look good - so this chart isn't out of the ordinary BUT the pink cm was very weird - and before the dip... as you said, makes me hope a little more. I expect my temps to hold out until at least Saturday. They often stay up until day 2 of AF, so unless I start feeling something intensely weird by the weekend or my temp spikes mega high, I will not touch a test until AF is late (she's due next Monday). Those BFNs break my heart.

OH! Another plus this cycle - my skin hasn't broken out at all - major plus, and abnormal :)


----------



## melewen

I have a good feeling too Mary!! 

Can you please make a countdown for your IVF next step?! I cannot wait!! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Don't count yourself out so soon June! Just because it looked like this once doesn't mean this isn't the month for your :bfp: ! Did you test in October? Your dip this month was even bigger than the one in Oct
> 
> Yeah I am pretty sure I did test around 12DPO but didn't record it cuz it was such a clear BFN and I felt dumb. I am trying to find out if there are different hormones that explain sore breasts immediately post-O or even during conception vs. sore breasts that develop in pregnancy VS. sore breasts from PMS. Yep, obsessing. But I'm very analytical by nature... I am wondering if the soreness I felt was BECAUSE I ovulated (they were sore on the sides which I read indicates O) and since I am enough past O now, those hormones tapered off. Different hormones must be responsible for gearing up to menstruate, and different ones after conception, right??? Or am I just being nuts?????????????Click to expand...

I too wondered this and honestly after looking back, the bb tenderness can be the same in bfn and bfp cycles. I do know If the pain is localized near your armpit area, that can be a good sign. And your right about the sides being sore indicating O (progesterone) and if you feel the tenderness more around your nips, thats usually more so from estrogen BUT dont get discouraged if you feel that, as I def had sore nips while pregnant with Aiden and estrogen tends to be a bit higher in the TWW in BFP cycles. As part of hormone balancing, after my embryo transfer, they'll obv give me progesterone of some sort but they may also give estrogen as well, depending on my hormone levels. Because with IVF u don't truly O, they balance the hormones that our bodies would naturally produce so reading my IVF pamphlet taught me a more about how much estrogen plays a key role in a successful pregnancy, AFTER O. Anyway sorry for rambling, my point is, you may feel NO breast tenderness at first or some may feel tenderness on the sides, the nips, or all over. As you said, its def due to hormone changed but since progesterone mimics pregnancy hormones soo much, its hard to say until that BFP comes along. You have no idea, I spent an entire TWW searching stuff about this on google a few months back, as my bbs were hurting more towards the sides so I was obsessed, lol. I really think ur signs sound great!!! I'm VERY excited for your test date! Do u have any cheapies u could use tomorrow?! :) lol I'm soo impatient!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> I have a good feeling too Mary!!
> 
> Can you please make a countdown for your IVF next step?! I cannot wait!! Lol

lol, Thanks hun . And believe me, I cannot wait either!!!! Tomorrow is my next appt so hopefully ill be able to really start a countdown after speaking with him tomorrow :). FX! I do know it'll be within 3-5wks from when I started the BCP. I'm hoping for it to be more like 3-4wks tops so we have enough time for another stimulated cycle IF needed. Tomorrow we will know if my uterus still looks as good as it did last year and we'll be making sure there's nothing that can get in the way up there ahead of time for transfer day, which is what the "mock-transfer" is for so those things will def be good to know and we'll be one more step closer to the actual procedure :) woohoo! Im crossing my fingers so tight that I can come on here tomorrow and know at least a VERY good estimate of when we will start...FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Thanks, aidensmommy (Mary, right?). I am just so used to NOT getting pregnant, I have sort of lost hope, although I want to keep trying for a while before more specific tests on hormones, etc. I forgot to mention, I am peeing like twice as much as usual and actually cut back on fluids so I wasn't rushing to the bathroom every 30 mins. But that could just be nerves.
> 
> My temps/chart always look good - so this chart isn't out of the ordinary BUT the pink cm was very weird - and before the dip... as you said, makes me hope a little more. I expect my temps to hold out until at least Saturday. They often stay up until day 2 of AF, so unless I start feeling something intensely weird by the weekend or my temp spikes mega high, I will not touch a test until AF is late (she's due next Monday). Those BFNs break my heart.
> 
> OH! Another plus this cycle - my skin hasn't broken out at all - major plus, and abnormal :)

Yes Mary . And I completely understand what ur saying. I've had some pretty nice looking charts and TOO many let downs as well so I completely get being "prepared for the worse". I ALWAYS prepare myself right around 9dpo actually (its weird cuz that's where u are! lol) but every TWW I feel good about everything and then around 9dpo, I start to talk myself down JUST to prepare. For me, there wasn't much chance of pregnancy without IVF (to my knowledge...we dono if enzymes worked or not...) but every month I just kept trying and kept hope but after awhile, I stopped allowing myself to get so emotional invested, for my own sanity. So I completely get what you mean when you say your so used to seeing BFN's. I truly hope this month changes that and you get your VERYY sticky BFP!!! FX FX FX! STAY UP TEMP, STAY UP! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Gee, it has really gotten quiet in this thread! I need my BFP so I can move on over with u other ladies! Thankfully I know this thread is blessed with lots of baby dust so it won't be long! :) And I decided to stay away from IVF threads, other than the one I created for any other 1st timers because yest I came across TOO many BFN ivf cycles and I just can't let myself look at stuff like that. Many of those women did have uterine issues (fibroids & such) but it still doesn't help seeing so many failed rounds, u know? I'm going into the TWW after my transfer with the mind frame of "PUPO" (Pregnant until proven otherwise). I think that phrase will help me greatly during the TWW after IVF. I'm def preparing myself for a second round if needed but of course that's a big IF as I sure hope it works the first time! I'm getting more and more anxious by the day. Tomorrow is my SHG & mock transfer and then we meet with our RE right after to go over all of the results from the tests this past week AND hopefully we can get at least a good idea of when the meds will start. I'm still going to try to get our consent appointment changed to even the 13th would be good. We'll see. DH and I already read through our big consent form pack so IF I am able to get the doctor to agree to doing the signing tomorrow, we'll be prepared for it but I'm not getting my hopes up, as I have no clue if he'll do it. We shall see tomorrow!! FX!!
> 
> Although I'm super excited to start the meds, since that'll mean Retrieval day will be coming up quick, I'm really nervous about all of the injections. I know I can do it, I'm just scared of the muscle shot i read about and I'm scared of developing OHSS (Ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) from the stem meds as well. I did read that Gatorade and salty foods, as well as high protein foods are all good to help prevent OHSS from occurring so I already have a few salty snacks picked out for when the time comes. I know the risks of OHSS are quite low so as long as I eat healthy, along with salty foods and Gatorade, I'll probably be just fine. I'm sure after my appt tomorrow, ill feel a little less anxious for at least a few days until another question for the RE pops into mind...lol. Thank you all for 'listening' to me go on and on...I needed to get that off my chest!
> 
> God, please let this be the one and only IVF round that we'll need to complete our family! <3 fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> I hope you don't Tink I'm miss know it all or anything. I just read a lot of blogs and follow women who are going through/went through ivf. From what I have heard, the key to pain-free injections is to ice the area for at least 20 minutes before the injection and to alter sites and sides so you don't get so sore. I have also heard that ohss isn't that common and coconut water is also really great for after the transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Jess, I still cant believe your already about 19 wks pregnant!!!!! Hopefully ill be joining you before you hit week 25-27...then ill have about 13-15 weeks of pregnancy with you and Kenna :) Also, have u had your gender scan yet? I had mine with Aiden at 15wks and so when I saw how far along u are, I started wondering if I missed an announcement. If not, it should be coming up really soon!! Soo exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Technically our gender scan is March 12th.........but we do know what we are having. The only people to know right now are me, baby, hubby and my 8 month old nephew because I had to tell someone and he can't talk yet lol. Ronny and I are going back one forth on when I can tell you guys. It won't be before the 14th because I promised we would tell our parents before the rest of the world. Ronny says that I can't tell anyone until we reveal at the party, but it's a month away lol.Click to expand...

lol I bet your having a boy!!! Thats my guess! Cant wait to really know!!! :) What a tease you are! Lol :haha: 

And I dont mind ur advice at all! My RE actually told me the same thing in the 20pg packet he sent us...lol. And I dont bruise easily so hopefully that'll be ok. I just remember a muscle shot I had in my butt cheek a few yrs back and OMGOSHH, It hurt worse then them draining the abscess in my calf!! I cried for 20mins and I have a really high tolerance for pain so I'm hoping its not THAT bad, lol. Thats the one shot in going to have DH do for me. The rest, ill have no issue doing on my own. I went to school for phlebotomy when I was 20 and these obv wont be going in my veins so that part im not worried about, im more worried about whether im going to have to mix meds and stuff like that. I know ill feel better after the doc explains it all to us, but just reading online so far, im sooo confused! Lol. Any tip you have at all, im happy to take! :) I wish I would have looked into IVF info more myself now, but because I thought I'd never have a shot at medicated IVF, I guess I was always too depressed to read about it, u know? I'm glad someone on this thread (you) is a little familiar with the process. I know it'll be helpful for me. If I want to avoid seeing any sad news on IVF threads, now I know I can just ask u any questions! :haha:


----------



## starryjune

As curious and tempted as I am, I refuse to test (even with the 2 or 3 cheapies I have left) unless one of the things I said happens: huge temp rise, boobs get very sore again, or missed AF next week). I don't ever want to see another BFN!! I will let you know what the ferning test shows, though ;) - that won't be until 6:15PST at the earliest, closer to 8PST if I go to the gym tonight (I am going to try and go every day to distract myself and get that feel-good endorphin rush. Plus, I'm either going to be a thin, hot wannabe mamma OR a hot expectant mamma with a cute bump while vacationing in Mex. in May!).


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cant wait to hear some good news! ;) FX!


----------



## starryjune

Thanks, all! So hopeful for that big rise and sore boobs again next week... jeez I sound silly.


----------



## melewen

Ooooh June we totally conceived in Mexico.. it's good luck there. Not that you will need to wait that long but I have very good memories there :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> Thanks, all! So hopeful for that big rise and sore boobs again next week... jeez I sound silly.

lol, even if u dont get another big rise, ur temps staying where they are or steadily, slowly rising would be great too. I noticed u usually do get a big rise around 9-11dpo so thats another thing I noticed different about ur chart this month, too. That could be a good sign because as I said, estrogen tends to be higher in BFP cycles which can make temps rise slower for some. Some women get NO temp rise the cycle of their BFP! I think I've seen it all! Lol. I def have hope for you! And def test when its best for YOU. Just because I'm impatient for u to test, doesn't mean u have be :haha: Itd probably best so you get a clearer answer if the witch is nice enough to not show this month! FX! 

I keep thinking, I just had HOPEFULLY my last AF until after my pregnancy, as long as first times a charm for us :) FX! I can't wait for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Ooooh June we totally conceived in Mexico.. it's good luck there. Not that you will need to wait that long but I have very good memories there :D

What an awesome place to conceive!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh so I took my temp today for the first time this cycle, CLOSE to my normal temp time but I was still a half hr early but the bcp def seems like its making for much higher temps for me, as I thought they would. I always notice women right off if bcp have temps up and down alot so I imagined this cycle to be somewhat like that for me. Its weird seeing such high temps so early on!


----------



## TTC74

Well ladies, last month I Od on CD12/13, but I suspect it will be later this month based on the color of my OPKs today (CD11). I'm not truly disappointed because I know if my follicular phase is a "normal" length of 13-15 days that's probably a good sign that the clomid is doing its thing making a good egg or 2. I am SO impatient, though. I'm looking forward to the 2nd half of the TWW already!!!


----------



## Babychandra

Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.


----------



## froggyfrog

At the end of this week its already time to start opks. Hopefully my lp flys by just as fast


----------



## starryjune

Unfortunately because of a random longer cycle, the timing for our vacation isn't going to cover my fertile window. That will be the week before we leave... which is still fine cuz we can DTD for fun only AND I will be PMSing (hungry as hell) and we are staying at an all-inclusive 5-star resort! I'll be pigging out either way, and definitely not on my period - THAT I made sure would be far away from the dates we booked it!


----------



## starryjune

Oh, I heard that if you're pregnant, a Wondfo OPK would pick up the hormone or mistake it and that you get a +... any truth from anyone's experience trying this? I have a crap load of those and would take one, knowing it's not really a HPT and any result isn't for sure. I did take one the day my temp dropped so low because I wanted to make sure I wasn't getting a late surge but that was super faint/negative.


----------



## aidensmommy1

The financial department at my REs office just called FINALLY and our IVF is covered at their clinic (which we were already quite certain of) and they also informed me that I will only need to pay my usual co-pay amount for the fertility meds!! Thats amazing news! That had me SOO incredibly worried that having to pay for meds out of pocket would be a sudden barrier so I'm feeling very relieved. Its like most of the anxiousness left my body after that phone call! Now I can focus on actual IVF questions tomorrow, rather than worrying about meds so much and trying to get answers about that! Pheww! I can take a nice deep breath now. And she said my nurse will usually order my meds & they'll be mail ordered (like you said, Jess) and I was worried about how to do that, as I've never mail ordered meds myself before, so knowing the nurse will take care of all that takes some pressure off for me, too. Not too long ladies!!! 
For anyone who looks up this thread, although NH state employee insurance is AWESOME, the one thing it will not cover IVF & IUI wise is donor sperm, you have to purchase that on your own. She said that theoretically someone could get 6 rounds covered, get a bfp the 4th try, for example, and then after birth, they cover up to 6 more. I didn't quote understand what they meant by "per live birth" at first. I was worried I wouldn't qualify because I have a 7 yr old but she assured me that that won't matter. Anyway, I wanted to add that because last night when I was googling, our thread popped up a couple times due to my posts about NH insurance and IVF so I thought this info could come in handy for some NH state employees out there! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Babychandra said:


> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.

Welcome! You'll love this thread!

This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> Babychandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.
> 
> Welcome! You'll love this thread!
> 
> This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)Click to expand...

Yes, welcome and start bbt charting on Fertility Friend (free app/website) so we can help you make sense of it all :)


----------



## melewen

Mary that's awesome!!

June you can get a +OPK (I definitely do now!) but it wouldn't show up until about the time that a BFP would, if not later


----------



## Babychandra

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babychandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.
> 
> Welcome! You'll love this thread!
> 
> This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, welcome and start bbt charting on Fertility Friend (free app/website) so we can help you make sense of it all :)Click to expand...




aidensmommy1 said:


> Babychandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.
> 
> Welcome! You'll love this thread!
> 
> This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)Click to expand...

hey thanks ladies, No i do not temp. I really just started the actual tracking this month. I figured that whatever we were doing wasnt working so I started tracking this month. is it helpful to temp even if you are past ovulation? because i dont know what my normal temp is


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome Mary! Live birth refers to full term pregnancy. So a miscarriage or failed cycle wouldn't count.....only if the baby makes it through birth. 

Welcome baby chandra


----------



## mommymillard

Still not sure what to think about my chart...any thoughts....


----------



## starryjune

Babychandra said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babychandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.
> 
> Welcome! You'll love this thread!
> 
> This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, welcome and start bbt charting on Fertility Friend (free app/website) so we can help you make sense of it all :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babychandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! You'll love this thread!
> 
> This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)Click to expand...
> 
> hey thanks ladies, No i do not temp. I really just started the actual tracking this month. I figured that whatever we were doing wasnt working so I started tracking this month. is it helpful to temp even if you are past ovulation? because i dont know what my normal temp isClick to expand...

Taking your BBT (same time as soon as you wake up every single day so it's not affected by time differences, activity, etc.) helps detect when ovulation happens, and high temps or a dip after O can show a possible conception (but no guarantee, my charts always look "pregnant" and I never have been). Also, when your temp starts to drop at the end, you can have a warning your period is going to start. The only way to truly *know* you ovulated is if you track your temp (at least after your period ends until 4 days past O - you will see temps all over the place before O, then a dip usually on O day, followed by a rise to a higher level of temperatures until your period starts). Plus, we all love to chart stalk and get our hopes up when the charts look good, lol.


----------



## starryjune

mommymillard said:


> Still not sure what to think about my chart...any thoughts....

Looks good so far - especially with the spotting at 4DPO and then a bbt dip and rise 2 days later which could be implantation! You and I are sorta following similar patterns this cycle. Wouldn't it be awesome if we both got BFPs!? When is AF due? :dust:


----------



## mommymillard

starryjune said:


> mommymillard said:
> 
> 
> Still not sure what to think about my chart...any thoughts....
> 
> Looks good so far - especially with the spotting at 4DPO and then a bbt dip and rise 2 days later which could be implantation! You and I are sorta following similar patterns this cycle. Wouldn't it be awesome if we both got BFPs!? When is AF due? :dust:Click to expand...

That would be awesome for sure! Umm FF says March 9th...so I guess we'll see....
A little sad if I'm not pregnant this cycle we will have to quit trying for a bit as my hubby was just informed that he was being layed off in a month :( 

When is AF due for you?


----------



## starryjune

mommymillard said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommymillard said:
> 
> 
> Still not sure what to think about my chart...any thoughts....
> 
> Looks good so far - especially with the spotting at 4DPO and then a bbt dip and rise 2 days later which could be implantation! You and I are sorta following similar patterns this cycle. Wouldn't it be awesome if we both got BFPs!? When is AF due? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be awesome for sure! Umm FF says March 9th...so I guess we'll see....
> A little sad if I'm not pregnant this cycle we will have to quit trying for a bit as my hubby was just informed that he was being layed off in a month :(
> 
> When is AF due for you?Click to expand...

March 9th as well!! FX you get your BFP and hubby gets a new, even better job soon. I don't even know if I can get pregnant, as we've tried with great timing, etc. about 8 cycles now and nothing. So sending most of the :dust: to you but keeping a bit in my pocket :D


----------



## melewen

June I got pregnant our 7th cycle! I was sure something was wrong with me. I did start taking a low dose thyroid medication that cycle so it could have been that but seriously, I was so dejected and then bam!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> That's awesome Mary! Live birth refers to full term pregnancy. So a miscarriage or failed cycle wouldn't count.....only if the baby makes it through birth.
> 
> Welcome baby chandra

Thanks jess! I'm so excited to have all confirmed!!! And your right about "per live births", thats what they explained to me on the phone today. She said I'd still have coverage for another 5 rounds if god forbid a m/c comes out of this..At first I was confused because people made comments to me about already having a child and insurance not covering and blah blah blah but thankfully everything people around here tried telling me wasn't true, in our case. I just find that extremely crazy that they offer to cover THAT many rounds! I wish id have this insurance for another 3yrs and dh and I probably would try again when the baby hits 1-2yrs old but as you already know, my insurance wont be around for that long so one baby is A-okay with us! :) FX!!


----------



## melewen

And now I even have a little bump :)

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump-small.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

Maybe we should move to nh??? Free ivf sounds AMAZING!


----------



## mommymillard

starryjune said:


> mommymillard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommymillard said:
> 
> 
> Still not sure what to think about my chart...any thoughts....
> 
> Looks good so far - especially with the spotting at 4DPO and then a bbt dip and rise 2 days later which could be implantation! You and I are sorta following similar patterns this cycle. Wouldn't it be awesome if we both got BFPs!? When is AF due? :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be awesome for sure! Umm FF says March 9th...so I guess we'll see....
> A little sad if I'm not pregnant this cycle we will have to quit trying for a bit as my hubby was just informed that he was being layed off in a month :(
> 
> When is AF due for you?Click to expand...
> 
> March 9th as well!! FX you get your BFP and hubby gets a new, even better job soon. I don't even know if I can get pregnant, as we've tried with great timing, etc. about 8 cycles now and nothing. So sending most of the :dust: to you but keeping a bit in my pocket :DClick to expand...

We tried for almost 12 months with our oldest and he doctor was going to prescribe me clomid after that last cycle and I ended up pregnant...both my youngest two were pretty quickly conceived...this is cycle #4 this time around so we'll see...I was on the depo shot until July and then the patch from then until November so I'm just hoping this cycle works out but if we have to wtt for a while I guess we will. :dust: to you as well! :hugs:


----------



## mommymillard

melewen said:


> And now I even have a little bump :)
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump-small.jpg

It's exciting when you finally start showing isn't it?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Babychandra said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babychandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.
> 
> Welcome! You'll love this thread!
> 
> This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, welcome and start bbt charting on Fertility Friend (free app/website) so we can help you make sense of it all :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babychandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! You'll love this thread!
> 
> This is always my first question for new ladies on the thread, do you temp? If not, I highly recommend it, as timing O is the most important part and BBT is truly the best at home tool to confirm O. OPKs help but can be misleading, especially with irregular cycles. Again, welcome! And regardless of what methods you use, I hope you see ur BFP very soon! :)Click to expand...
> 
> hey thanks ladies, No i do not temp. I really just started the actual tracking this month. I figured that whatever we were doing wasnt working so I started tracking this month. is it helpful to temp even if you are past ovulation? because i dont know what my normal temp isClick to expand...

If you are truly past O, then IF the mean witch happens to show this cycle, thats when you could start temping. You need a "BBT" thermometer and u just wake at the same time daily & keep ur thermometer at ur bedside and take ur temp before doing anything else. It wouldn't help in the TWW without the rest of your chart because as u said, we dont know what ur temps were before O. IF you dont see ur BFP this cycle, (and that's a big if!) then u should def start temping. The fertility friend software will do ALL the work for you...youll just need to enter your temp and cm & OPKs (if u opk) and the app will consider all of ur signs but mostly ur temp, as a temp shift is the only true way to know from home if & when your oing every month. Once u temp, if u BD every other day or so until you see ur 3 day temp rise, your odds will be great! Again, IF u end up trying out temping, we can all help you next cycle :). There's been quite a few ladies to get their BFP their first cycle temping on this thread in the last few months so it goes to show how much it can help, esp if there's no underlying fertility issues. Sorry for the rambling, ill finish giving you pointers when & if you decide to temp. Good luck hun! I hope you caught that egg this cycle & wont need to track O at all! :) FX!!!!

How did you track this cycle? Opks, cm, cp? If your using one of those O prediction calendars, dont pay much attention to it, as most women O before or after CD14. Even docs still act as if all of us O on cd14 but if that were the case, itd be so much easier to get that BFP! I used to use one of the ovulation prediction calendars before temping and I quickly realized that I was oing on CD11 and not day 14-15 like I thought. Idk if ur even using one of those apps but I thought id warn you anyhow. 

Lots of dust ur way!! I hope to see many BFPs from now until the end of April! FX FX FX! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Maybe we should move to nh??? Free ivf sounds AMAZING!

You should! You need to be a state employee, or dh, but its well worth it when ur looking for fertility coverage! Itd be awesome if you moved here! :)

Its funny because last March our doctor told us my insurance def wouldn't cover IVF and that our best bet would be to move down to Massachusetts and lo and behold, our insurance is wayy better then MA! lol. I will never listen to a doc without calling the insurance company MYSELF first, ever again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommymillard said:


> Still not sure what to think about my chart...any thoughts....

I still don't think you've oed :-\. I hate to say it but I really dont see biphasic pattern yet. Are you newly off of birth control? If so, this can cause annov cycles at first while your body gets back into gear. If no BC, sometimes even if we're extremely regular, we can have annov cycles from time to time. I may be wrong but given how long ur LP is SO FAR and since there isn't much of a temp shift, its looking to me like your body geared up to try and O when ur opks were positive but then ur body could have delayed it. My RE said sometimes when our bodies gear up to O, if it doesn't succeed it can make a Small temp shift still. Id still consider yourself potentially fertile and BD every couple/few days so u dont miss a chance, u know? Some women just dont get a big rise, its uncommon but some women see NO rise and end up with BFPs. If this is an annov cycle for you, hopefully next cycle you'll see a nice rise. Again, I'm not a doctor so I could be wrong, just going by my experience in the charting field so far. GL hun and I wish u the best!

PS-If you dont see AF or a BFP within the next few days, it'll probably mean either you didn't O or you oed later and maybe there were just a few inconsistencies in temp taking so you couldn't catch it..? I could be completely wrong. If the mean witch show tomorrow or Wed, then I would say you probably did O. Its hard to know for sure until cycle #2 temping, especially with a slower/small rise, it makes it that much harder to pinpoint O. Have you ever had issues with ovarian cysts in the past or diagnosed with PCOS? Jw a little about your fertility background . GL again hun!

Edit- I just saw you were on birth control. Its very possible that you either aren't oing quite yet or its a "weak" O, as this is VERY common after birth control. Dont get discouraged tho as you WILL end up oing within the next month or two. After long term birth control, alot of times our bodies just need time to regulate itself again and start allowing your ovaries to pop out mature eggys again. I know of a natural herb, Vitex is the name, and it helps your hormones, which helps you O, all natural! I've tried it myself and I do believe it helped my hormones balance out better and made me O later, rather than CD11. :) Just an idea! Hope to see your BFP in the very near future!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Well dh works construction. He is a field engineer, our best bet would be for him to accept a job up there and me to go get a job. It really could be possible, we move about every year and a half. We will just keep our baby on the road with us and then buy a house at school age, and dh will go work for a local company(no travel). But being on the road makes his resume look great and its really good money, so when he does go find a local company he can get hired as a superintendent. Sorry I went on a rant!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Well dh works construction. He is a field engineer, our best bet would be for him to accept a job up there and me to go get a job. It really could be possible, we move about every year and a half. We will just keep our baby on the road with us and then buy a house at school age, and dh will go work for a local company(no travel). But being on the road makes his resume look great and its really good money, so when he does go find a local company he can get hired as a superintendent. Sorry I went on a rant!

Come move here!!!! :) :) I would love that! Then we can be bump buddies IRL! I would absolutely LOVE to have my BnB ladies here in NH with me! Life would be so much more fun! . Move near concord if you can! :haha:. Your getting me excited. Kenna is suppose to be coming up in Aug/sept so try to be here by then! ;) lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha. Dh would have to find construction first, but I would love to be frienda irl with you! I feel like I have known yall for ever anyway!


----------



## froggyfrog

I talk to dh about all of you all the time! I haved showed him some of our conversations, and he said "it's like ya'll have your own gang talking your own language" I said yep! We all connect on a level that nobody else understands!! Especially those of us who have had a harder time!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Haha. Dh would have to find construction first, but I would love to be frienda irl with you! I feel like I have known yall for ever anyway!

I feel the same way with most of u ladies. Soo many of us have truly stuck together from the very start of this thread (or very close to the start of it anyway!) :). I always say to dh "I wish all my bnb friends lived around here! Life would be so much better in the friend department!"...It truly would be. We actually all understand exactly what one another is going through and it'd be soo nice to have that support IRL. Hopefully one day! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I talk to dh about all of you all the time! I haved showed him some of our conversations, and he said "it's like ya'll have your own gang talking your own language" I said yep! We all connect on a level that nobody else understands!! Especially those of us who have had a harder time!

Agreed 100%! My dh hears me talk about u ladies ALL the time. At least daily. And when its test time for anyone, dh is right there waiting with me on the results! Lol! He loves that I've formed such a close friendship with you all, as he knows I need that extra support, as do we all! Like you said, this thread is most definitely more like a little cyber family then anything! I love it!


----------



## mommymillard

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommymillard said:
> 
> 
> Still not sure what to think about my chart...any thoughts....
> 
> I still don't think you've oed :-\. I hate to say it but I really dont see biphasic pattern yet. Are you newly off of birth control? If so, this can cause annov cycles at first while your body gets back into gear. If no BC, sometimes even if we're extremely regular, we can have annov cycles from time to time. I may be wrong but given how long ur LP is SO FAR and since there isn't much of a temp shift, its looking to me like your body geared up to try and O when ur opks were positive but then ur body could have delayed it. My RE said sometimes when our bodies gear up to O, if it doesn't succeed it can make a Small temp shift still. Id still consider yourself potentially fertile and BD every couple/few days so u dont miss a chance, u know? Some women just dont get a big rise, its uncommon but some women see NO rise and end up with BFPs. If this is an annov cycle for you, hopefully next cycle you'll see a nice rise. Again, I'm not a doctor so I could be wrong, just going by my experience in the charting field so far. GL hun and I wish u the best!
> 
> PS-If you dont see AF or a BFP within the next few days, it'll probably mean either you didn't O or you oed later and maybe there were just a few inconsistencies in temp taking so you couldn't catch it..? I could be completely wrong. If the mean witch show tomorrow or Wed, then I would say you probably did O. Its hard to know for sure until cycle #2 temping, especially with a slower/small rise, it makes it that much harder to pinpoint O. Have you ever had issues with ovarian cysts in the past or diagnosed with PCOS? Jw a little about your fertility background . GL again hun!
> 
> Edit- I just saw you were on birth control. Its very possible that you either aren't oing quite yet or its a "weak" O, as this is VERY common after birth control. Dont get discouraged tho as you WILL end up oing within the next month or two. After long term birth control, alot of times our bodies just need time to regulate itself again and start allowing your ovaries to pop out mature eggys again. I know of a natural herb, Vitex is the name, and it helps your hormones, which helps you O, all natural! I've tried it myself and I do believe it helped my hormones balance out better and made me O later, rather than CD11. :) Just an idea! Hope to see your BFP in the very near future!!Click to expand...

Thanks! It would be nice to keep bding but my hubby is in his days on at work and is over 6 hours away and we have one school aged child and two at home so can't just go up there :(. I conceived the second month off the mirena iud with our third child..,guess time will tell.


----------



## starryjune

Ok so if there's any truth behind a full ferning pattern indicating pregnancy in the week leading up to AF.... I crap my pants. MEGA FERN


----------



## jessilou

*aidensmommy1* : So glad to here everything is coming along well with you. Wont be long till you get your BFP !!!

I have been reading along with this thread but nothing much to report. I think I may be around 9dpo. I must say it has felt like a long time since I got that positive OPK.

Is it normal fertility wise to ovulate that early (CD12-13). Since coming off birth control in November I had a breakthrough bleed and then a 17 day cycle. But since then my cycles have been 27, 27 and the last one was a long one at 31 days (not sure what happened there). Still so much to learn! I have thought about temping, but with shift work I can't physically do my temp the same time every single day after longest sleep, so that's why I think I will give that a miss, because it would just be one huge messy chart!


----------



## melewen

June since your temp is still high that looks great! It'd be even better if we knew your regular pattern with it of course :) it was definitely weird for me! Very unusual. Typically estrogen drops off before AF so I have a good feeling for you :) very hopeful at least! When will you test? Use the microscope tomorrow morning too! SoaS addict.. Lol! Spit on a slide!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Babychandra said:


> Hey everyone, I am 7DPO today, and obsessively waiting for my BFP. Have been trying for a few months, and I would love to have other amazing women to talk to.

Welcome :hi:
You'll love it here as everyone is and has been amazing to me since my very 1st post. They got me into temping as well and I will never ever regret doing it as my 1st cycle of using opks and temping got me my BFP. Since then I have helped the ladies in the take over the ttc world with temping and 2 or 3 other ladies have gotten BFP's their 1st cycle of temping and using opks as well :D

The opks show when o is approaching and temping confirms it happened. I think the charm in those 2 is that you feel you really 'know' more about your cycle and when confusion is out the door things just happen

FX and I hope you get your BFP real soon!!

Welcome! You'll love this thread!



mommymillard said:


> That would be awesome for sure! Umm FF says March 9th...so I guess we'll see....
> A little sad if I'm not pregnant this cycle we will have to quit trying for a bit as my hubby was just informed that he was being layed off in a month :(
> 
> When is AF due for you?

FX for you hun, I hope you do get your BFP.
Sorry to hear about DH, my DH is also not working at the moment so I know how tough it is and the stress that goes with it. Only relieving thing is that while he gets sorted to work from home he'll be stay at home dad when baby comes so I don't have to worry about strangers looking after our LO :D



starryjune said:


> Ok so if there's any truth behind a full ferning pattern indicating pregnancy in the week leading up to AF.... I crap my pants. MEGA FERN

I'm getting hopeful and excited for you :dance: FX and tons of dust!!



jessilou said:


> *aidensmommy1* : So glad to here everything is coming along well with you. Wont be long till you get your BFP !!!
> 
> I have been reading along with this thread but nothing much to report. I think I may be around 9dpo. I must say it has felt like a long time since I got that positive OPK.
> 
> Is it normal fertility wise to ovulate that early (CD12-13). Since coming off birth control in November I had a breakthrough bleed and then a 17 day cycle. But since then my cycles have been 27, 27 and the last one was a long one at 31 days (not sure what happened there). Still so much to learn! I have thought about temping, but with shift work I can't physically do my temp the same time every single day after longest sleep, so that's why I think I will give that a miss, because it would just be one huge messy chart!

FX for you hun :flower: 

My body luckily regulated itself pretty quickly since coming off of bc. I had a break through bleed like 3 weeks after stopping, then a 19 day cycle, 29 days, 1 at 32 days and so on. My average cycle length was 29 days and I used that to try and calculate o, used opks and temped. So while your body is still regulating itself you might find one or 2 odd cycles

I hope you get that BFP!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck with your appointment today Mary :hugs: I hope you get answers to any questions you might have and that your desires are met with an earlier appointment, pre order of meds etc. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Have a great appointment, Mary x


----------



## Jrepp

jessilou said:


> *aidensmommy1* : So glad to here everything is coming along well with you. Wont be long till you get your BFP !!!
> 
> I have been reading along with this thread but nothing much to report. I think I may be around 9dpo. I must say it has felt like a long time since I got that positive OPK.
> 
> Is it normal fertility wise to ovulate that early (CD12-13). Since coming off birth control in November I had a breakthrough bleed and then a 17 day cycle. But since then my cycles have been 27, 27 and the last one was a long one at 31 days (not sure what happened there). Still so much to learn! I have thought about temping, but with shift work I can't physically do my temp the same time every single day after longest sleep, so that's why I think I will give that a miss, because it would just be one huge messy chart!

A cycle day 12-13 ovulation is pretty normal for a 27 day luteal phase. Typically ovulation occurs 12-14 days before the start of a new cycle, so if you have a regular luteal phase it would be perfect timing to ovulate on cycle day 13. It takes a while for some womens cycles to regulate post birth control. I personslly went from 7 years of continuous birth control straight to what was my typical cycle. The only thing that changed was the day I ovulated moved up each time I had a miscarriage. Your longer cycle could have been delayed ovulation, which is when your body ovulated later than normal. You already use opks which is a great start. The benefit to temping, even if it isn't done perfectly on time the same time of day, is that you will see a temp pattern and confirmation rise.

Mary - good luck at your appointment today


----------



## starryjune

Big temp drop today :( I know I'm out, and prefer not to get false hope please. I'm just going to let myself be sad today and tomorrow hopefully just start looking forward. All I want now is for AF to come on time (not early) so my LP stays stable. Sunday or Monday, ya hear me, :witch:!! I'm worried with my breasts not hurting one bit... just waiting for dark spotting to begin, then I know she's coming. The high estrogen on the ferning must mean I have an imbalance. FML


----------



## melewen

June that's definitely not the case - the ferning can happen at all sorts of weird times. Truly! I hardly got any during ovulation anyway. To me it's not the most reliable of tests


----------



## aidensmommy1

Quick update-

*Mock Transfer went GREAT
*SHG (PAINFUL!!) went GREAT, PERFECT uterus! 
*ALL bloods were GREAT, as well! 
*11 follies were counted and thats what they expect from TWO ovaries at this point so he said that's a very good number & looks as if I have a well working ovary :). 

Our consent appt did get moved to Monday the 9th, so everything went very good with all of that. 

For the potential bad news... There's one possible barrier on DHs end, a bit personal from his childhood so I'm not going to share that aspect until DH tells me otherwise but his SA was awesome, as u all know, so its not that persay but we'll know for sure if "dhs issue" is a problem on Thurs. This issue could make or break our chance at IVF before our insurance is up. We both have been crying for hrs :(. Our RE is going for a meeting tomorrow with the embryologist and his boss and he's hoping everything works out. We'll know the answer on thurs/Friday. 

So, tonight the nurse will be calling with my retrieval date and then after we hear back from them on thurs/fri, we can hopefully start celebrating for real. I'm so nervous. Donor sperm isn't covered thru my insurance either so we have alot to think about if we get bad news. Please, please pray that EVERYTHING works out. Our doctor seems like he thinks there's a pretty decent chance all will work out, and thats why he wants to go ahead and get me on the schedule and such but he of course couldn't give us a for sure answer before the meeting. 

I'm soo crampy from both the mock transfer but most of all the SHG. I'm very thankful at least that part went as hoped today. I will share the actual issue with u all at some point, as I'm sure your curious. Its something we've always been aware of and nothing that would even affect us naturally TTC so it really caught us of guard when they said it was an issue. FX everything works out! From my understanding, if all does go as planned, id be starting the meds right around day 18-22 on the birth control. FX soo tight. 

I feel bad for DH, as I know hearing YOUR the issue is soo incredibly hard :-(. I really hope everything goes as originally planned!!! We told our doc about this issue from the first appt with him 2wks ago & he didn't think itd be an issue either. Ugh. Hopefully not!

I will come back on when I'm less depressed. I wasn't even going to mention anything about possible barrier right now but I needed to let it out a little. Please pray for us!


----------



## cutieq

Praying Mary! Absolutely praying. You're such a wonderful person, only good things will come to you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you Dani <3. Just reading that little post from u made me cry! I really hope and pray your right & all works out! FX FX FX FX FX FXXXX!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not sure what words of encouragement to offer as not sure what the barrier might be :hugs: but regardless of what it may be I am praying for you both and keeping you in my thoughts. Everything has gone great thus far so I have faith that it will continue to go good.

Fx for only the best news!! :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Praying that yall can work through your issue mary!!! Fx so tight!! Glad that everything else is setting into place. Asking God for this to be just a little speed bump, and for you two to find strength in each other to get past it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and keep faith and be strong Mary. You guys have been through so much and your break (BFP) will come!! I have had to be strong in my life for long as well and know what it feels like to reach the point where you might want to start losing hope. We are all here to support you and as long as you don't ever lose hope and believe, you too will share a miracle baby with DH :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Im praying for you and your DH Mary.... Everything will be fine we just have to have faith I know you have but be strong....:hugs:


----------



## Babychandra

If you are truly past O, then IF the mean witch happens to show this cycle, thats when you could start temping. You need a "BBT" thermometer and u just wake at the same time daily & keep ur thermometer at ur bedside and take ur temp before doing anything else. It wouldn't help in the TWW without the rest of your chart because as u said, we dont know what ur temps were before O. IF you dont see ur BFP this cycle, (and that's a big if!) then u should def start temping. The fertility friend software will do ALL the work for you...youll just need to enter your temp and cm & OPKs (if u opk) and the app will consider all of ur signs but mostly ur temp, as a temp shift is the only true way to know from home if & when your oing every month. Once u temp, if u BD every other day or so until you see ur 3 day temp rise, your odds will be great! Again, IF u end up trying out temping, we can all help you next cycle :). There's been quite a few ladies to get their BFP their first cycle temping on this thread in the last few months so it goes to show how much it can help, esp if there's no underlying fertility issues. Sorry for the rambling, ill finish giving you pointers when & if you decide to temp. Good luck hun! I hope you caught that egg this cycle & wont need to track O at all! :) FX!!!!

How did you track this cycle? Opks, cm, cp? If your using one of those O prediction calendars, dont pay much attention to it, as most women O before or after CD14. Even docs still act as if all of us O on cd14 but if that were the case, itd be so much easier to get that BFP! I used to use one of the ovulation prediction calendars before temping and I quickly realized that I was oing on CD11 and not day 14-15 like I thought. Idk if ur even using one of those apps but I thought id warn you anyhow. 

Lots of dust ur way!! I hope to see many BFPs from now until the end of April! FX FX FX! :dust:[/QUOTE]


I track with CP, and CM. I also keep track of when I start at the exact date and time and when it ends at the exact date and time each month. I have been regular for the last 13 months. Exactly 28 day cycle almost down to the hour. If I do not get a BFP this next week I am going to get a BBT for the next go around.


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you, Mary. This is going to happen for you! I know it. :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Babychandra said:


> If you are truly past O, then IF the mean witch happens to show this cycle, thats when you could start temping. You need a "BBT" thermometer and u just wake at the same time daily & keep ur thermometer at ur bedside and take ur temp before doing anything else. It wouldn't help in the TWW without the rest of your chart because as u said, we dont know what ur temps were before O. IF you dont see ur BFP this cycle, (and that's a big if!) then u should def start temping. The fertility friend software will do ALL the work for you...youll just need to enter your temp and cm & OPKs (if u opk) and the app will consider all of ur signs but mostly ur temp, as a temp shift is the only true way to know from home if & when your oing every month. Once u temp, if u BD every other day or so until you see ur 3 day temp rise, your odds will be great! Again, IF u end up trying out temping, we can all help you next cycle :). There's been quite a few ladies to get their BFP their first cycle temping on this thread in the last few months so it goes to show how much it can help, esp if there's no underlying fertility issues. Sorry for the rambling, ill finish giving you pointers when & if you decide to temp. Good luck hun! I hope you caught that egg this cycle & wont need to track O at all! :) FX!!!!
> 
> How did you track this cycle? Opks, cm, cp? If your using one of those O prediction calendars, dont pay much attention to it, as most women O before or after CD14. Even docs still act as if all of us O on cd14 but if that were the case, itd be so much easier to get that BFP! I used to use one of the ovulation prediction calendars before temping and I quickly realized that I was oing on CD11 and not day 14-15 like I thought. Idk if ur even using one of those apps but I thought id warn you anyhow.
> 
> Lots of dust ur way!! I hope to see many BFPs from now until the end of April! FX FX FX! :dust:


I track with CP, and CM. I also keep track of when I start at the exact date and time and when it ends at the exact date and time each month. I have been regular for the last 13 months. Exactly 28 day cycle almost down to the hour. If I do not get a BFP this next week I am going to get a BBT for the next go around.[/QUOTE]

Ita great that you have a regular cycle. That def helps! IF you dont see ur BFP tho, I'm happy to hear ull try temping, as a healthy LP can range from 11-15 days so its hard to say for sure when you O but my guess is that you O between CD13-17. If you have the most common 12-14 day LP with a 28 day cycle, you more than likely O between CD13-15 tho but I wanted to give u a larger "BDing" range so u dont miss it IF you need to try another cycle. Temping will only tell u if you have Oed AFTER O has passed so thats why I did a guesstimate for you...That way if there's a next cycle, you'll know to BD starting around CD10-11 every other day or so, until you learn your true O day. One women could have a 28 day cycle and O on day 13, whereas another women could have the same exact cycle length in total but due to a shorter LP, they could O on day 17/18, does that make sense? Knowing your LP length can help identify an LP defect, that can usually be fixed very easily with daily cream/suppository. I'm NOT saying you have any issues...just sharing some of the MANY things temping can help with, if needed. Have you been TTC since you started tracking 13 months ago? Or preparing to try as well? Just curious. I like to get to know u all and ur personal situations but if I ask anything you don't want to answer, thats completely ok! Again, welcome to the thread! 
I hope you see a BigFatPositive before you know it!!!


----------



## Megs555

So went for the ultrasound today because I missed my period in January but tested negative all that month. And tested positive late in feb, digital test said approx 3-4 weeks preggo. Ultrasound and vaginal ultrasound couldn't see it yet, they only wanted to make sure it wasn't a pregnancy from jan. They said I have to go back in a couple weeks cause it's too early to see anything. Same thing happened to a friend of mine and everything I have read says not to worry and it's too early, but I'm still a little freaked! &#128542;


----------



## froggyfrog

I have been looking a lot into hypnotherapy for fertility. There are so many cds out there! Dh was a little like "seriously?" At first, but I explained that its more like meditation. And that our minds and bodies are one so if we can relax our subconscious, our bodies will relax too. He said that he wants to do it too!! So im trying to find the best one. Anyone here have any experience? I also saw some for pregnancy, and birth. So if I find the fertility portion helpful, I might try the others. I can play the birth one in my hospital room and maybe get some aroma therapy diffusers, and a birthing ball!!


----------



## TTC74

Well, my OPKs are finally starting to darken up a bit. Here's to hoping for a pos OPK tomorrow or Thurs. I'm ready!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies ALL soooo much for the support. Its MUCH needed and I appreciate all of your kind words! We certainly aren't giving up, even if we do get bad news but I'm DEF very anxious to hear, hopefully, GOOD news about this! (FX!!!!) We are keeping our faith high about this and we're praying harder than ever (and we pray ALOT!) and I truly think god will work many miracles for us. 
The nurse just called and its sounding like she may have an answer for me by tomorrow! FX! We just want to know ASAP so we can move to the next step in IVF or making another plan. It would seriously be TORTURE after being told I have 6 rounds 100% covered, found out JUST in time, even have a retrieval set for April 27th (BUT that'll be earlier as long as we hear back good news but she wants to get me up on the schedule so she put me there for now), plus I had to go thru the pain of the SHG, rather then the HSG we planned. After all of this, It really would stink to have it all ripped away. But I do feel that god let us find out JUST in time for a reason and I need to remember that and TRY and stay positive. I know it'll be a round day or two, waiting. Hopefully everything works out, it has to. I feel in my heart that IVF suddenly being an option truly happened for a reason. I believe IVF became an option to lead us to our LO and make Aiden a big brother & although I'm worried and feeling down, I'm still sticking to my usual positive mind frame. DH felt good about his SA, he was right and he has faith everything will work out again and I bet he's right. FX soo tight! That'd really stink after I already started the BCP and got so excited. Bad thoughts, go away!!!! 

ALL of ur posts gave me hope and faith and I'm def happy I came on to talk...I already feel a little better. Now I just need to PRAY PRAY PRAY!


----------



## mdscpa

Megs, did they do bloods to check your HCG level? This is better so you dont have to wait for a couple of weeks to get another ultrasound. You can have beta test a day or two after the first test to see if its doubling....


----------



## Twinsie

Praying for you guys to get good news!! You deserve it! I hope it works out for you. Fx!


----------



## Megs555

Had blood work yesterday and am waiting for a callback to see levels. Maybe I'll ask to go back tomorrow and check levels again


----------



## mdscpa

FX for a healthy O TTC74...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Babychandra

Ita great that you have a regular cycle. That def helps! IF you dont see ur BFP tho, I'm happy to hear ull try temping, as a healthy LP can range from 11-15 days so its hard to say for sure when you O but my guess is that you O between CD13-17. If you have the most common 12-14 day LP with a 28 day cycle, you more than likely O between CD13-15 tho but I wanted to give u a larger "BDing" range so u dont miss it IF you need to try another cycle. Temping will only tell u if you have Oed AFTER O has passed so thats why I did a guesstimate for you...That way if there's a next cycle, you'll know to BD starting around CD10-11 every other day or so, until you learn your true O day. One women could have a 28 day cycle and O on day 13, whereas another women could have the same exact cycle length in total but due to a shorter LP, they could O on day 17/18, does that make sense? Knowing your LP length can help identify an LP defect, that can usually be fixed very easily with daily cream/suppository. I'm NOT saying you have any issues...just sharing some of the MANY things temping can help with, if needed. Have you been TTC since you started tracking 13 months ago? Or preparing to try as well? Just curious. I like to get to know u all and ur personal situations but if I ask anything you don't want to answer, thats completely ok! Again, welcome to the thread! 
I hope you see a BigFatPositive before you know it!!![/QUOTE]


I just started TTC a few months back. Been working on charting for 13 months but TTC for about 6 or so. And there has been nothing yet, but I have read that you only have a 20% chance on any regular cycle. So I wasnt too worried. I do have another child but she is 7 so it has been a long time since i have TTC. I do have a journal on the TTC Journals that goes day by day as well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I have been looking a lot into hypnotherapy for fertility. There are so many cds out there! Dh was a little like "seriously?" At first, but I explained that its more like meditation. And that our minds and bodies are one so if we can relax our subconscious, our bodies will relax too. He said that he wants to do it too!! So im trying to find the best one. Anyone here have any experience? I also saw some for pregnancy, and birth. So if I find the fertility portion helpful, I might try the others. I can play the birth one in my hospital room and maybe get some aroma therapy diffusers, and a birthing ball!!

Ive been looking into all of that too lately! Thats how I ended up coming across the "IVF clown" lol...i was looking for ideas and I saw many women using meditation CDs during IVF cycles to help mentally and physically and idk if it truly helps but it cant hurt! Ill probably be ordering one of those CDs very shortly, as long as it nothing but good news tomorrow! 

Dh did say that he just really wants a baby so IF we somehow are able to get donor sperm, he'd want to do that, rather then no baby at all & that's really big of him. I just really hope I'm carrying his biological baby instead, of course but either way it'd be OUR baby, with or without donor sperm, u know? So it is good to know he's open to that if we have issues on our own and donor sperm becomes an option for us to use. I dont want to talk about that too much right now tho, I am sad thinking that we may even have to think about it being someone else sperm when his is PERFECTLY fine for pregnancy. This TTC thing is not fun, but I don't need to tell any of you that!

Here's to hoping!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Babychandra said:


> Ita great that you have a regular cycle. That def helps! IF you dont see ur BFP tho, I'm happy to hear ull try temping, as a healthy LP can range from 11-15 days so its hard to say for sure when you O but my guess is that you O between CD13-17. If you have the most common 12-14 day LP with a 28 day cycle, you more than likely O between CD13-15 tho but I wanted to give u a larger "BDing" range so u dont miss it IF you need to try another cycle. Temping will only tell u if you have Oed AFTER O has passed so thats why I did a guesstimate for you...That way if there's a next cycle, you'll know to BD starting around CD10-11 every other day or so, until you learn your true O day. One women could have a 28 day cycle and O on day 13, whereas another women could have the same exact cycle length in total but due to a shorter LP, they could O on day 17/18, does that make sense? Knowing your LP length can help identify an LP defect, that can usually be fixed very easily with daily cream/suppository. I'm NOT saying you have any issues...just sharing some of the MANY things temping can help with, if needed. Have you been TTC since you started tracking 13 months ago? Or preparing to try as well? Just curious. I like to get to know u all and ur personal situations but if I ask anything you don't want to answer, thats completely ok! Again, welcome to the thread!
> I hope you see a BigFatPositive before you know it!!!


I just started TTC a few months back. Been working on charting for 13 months but TTC for about 6 or so. And there has been nothing yet, but I have read that you only have a 20% chance on any regular cycle. So I wasnt too worried. I do have another child but she is 7 so it has been a long time since i have TTC. I do have a journal on the TTC Journals that goes day by day as well.[/QUOTE]

My son is 7, as well! :) I hope they both have little siblings before 2015 is over!!! FX! :dust:


----------



## jessilou

aidensmommy1: Thinking of you and praying that everything will go ahead as planned xo


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Quick update-
> 
> *Mock Transfer went GREAT
> *SHG (PAINFUL!!) went GREAT, PERFECT uterus!
> *ALL bloods were GREAT, as well!
> *11 follies were counted and thats what they expect from TWO ovaries at this point so he said that's a very good number & looks as if I have a well working ovary :).
> 
> Our consent appt did get moved to Monday the 9th, so everything went very good with all of that.
> 
> For the potential bad news... There's one possible barrier on DHs end, a bit personal from his childhood so I'm not going to share that aspect until DH tells me otherwise but his SA was awesome, as u all know, so its not that persay but we'll know for sure if "dhs issue" is a problem on Thurs. This issue could make or break our chance at IVF before our insurance is up. We both have been crying for hrs :(. Our RE is going for a meeting tomorrow with the embryologist and his boss and he's hoping everything works out. We'll know the answer on thurs/Friday.
> 
> So, tonight the nurse will be calling with my retrieval date and then after we hear back from them on thurs/fri, we can hopefully start celebrating for real. I'm so nervous. Donor sperm isn't covered thru my insurance either so we have alot to think about if we get bad news. Please, please pray that EVERYTHING works out. Our doctor seems like he thinks there's a pretty decent chance all will work out, and thats why he wants to go ahead and get me on the schedule and such but he of course couldn't give us a for sure answer before the meeting.
> 
> I'm soo crampy from both the mock transfer but most of all the SHG. I'm very thankful at least that part went as hoped today. I will share the actual issue with u all at some point, as I'm sure your curious. Its something we've always been aware of and nothing that would even affect us naturally TTC so it really caught us of guard when they said it was an issue. FX everything works out! From my understanding, if all does go as planned, id be starting the meds right around day 18-22 on the birth control. FX soo tight.
> 
> I feel bad for DH, as I know hearing YOUR the issue is soo incredibly hard :-(. I really hope everything goes as originally planned!!! We told our doc about this issue from the first appt with him 2wks ago & he didn't think itd be an issue either. Ugh. Hopefully not!
> 
> I will come back on when I'm less depressed. I wasn't even going to mention anything about possible barrier right now but I needed to let it out a little. Please pray for us!

Im so confused as to what could be wrong if your hubby's semen analysis came out great. Hopefully it doesn't hinder your chances



aidensmommy1 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> I have been looking a lot into hypnotherapy for fertility. There are so many cds out there! Dh was a little like "seriously?" At first, but I explained that its more like meditation. And that our minds and bodies are one so if we can relax our subconscious, our bodies will relax too. He said that he wants to do it too!! So im trying to find the best one. Anyone here have any experience? I also saw some for pregnancy, and birth. So if I find the fertility portion helpful, I might try the others. I can play the birth one in my hospital room and maybe get some aroma therapy diffusers, and a birthing ball!!
> 
> Ive been looking into all of that too lately! Thats how I ended up coming across the "IVF clown" lol...i was looking for ideas and I saw many women using meditation CDs during IVF cycles to help mentally and physically and idk if it truly helps but it cant hurt! Ill probably be ordering one of those CDs very shortly, as long as it nothing but good news tomorrow!
> 
> Dh did say that he just really wants a baby so IF we somehow are able to get donor sperm, he'd want to do that, rather then no baby at all & that's really big of him. I just really hope I'm carrying his biological baby instead, of course but either way it'd be OUR baby, with or without donor sperm, u know? So it is good to know he's open to that if we have issues on our own and donor sperm becomes an option for us to use. I dont want to talk about that too much right now tho, I am sad thinking that we may even have to think about it being someone else sperm when his is PERFECTLY fine for pregnancy. This TTC thing is not fun, but I don't need to tell any of you that!
> 
> Here's to hoping!!Click to expand...

That's big of him but I'm still hoping everything is alright


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you Jess, I hope so too!! Ill at least let you know after we hear back from them. I guess I dont want to jinks it by talking about it, plus I want to respect dhs privacy but he already told me he was ok with me talking about it privately with a few of you when we hear back from them. He knows I talk to u guys about EVERYTHING else but yea, ill send you a more detailed message in the new few days. Its nothing that will even affect the pregnancy either so its really, really frustrating :-(. Ill stop talking about it until I'm ready to fill a few people in, since I know you all are wondering. I feel so bad for DH. 

We did find that we could actually afford donor sperm BUT again, I really don't want to think about that unless we have to. I ALMOST opened the booklet of doners with DH but we quickly closed it, as we both got teary eyed thinking about it since we of course are PRAYING they will "allow" dh to participate in an A.R.T cycle. I think it's such BS and I dont quite understand it! Thank u again for the well wishes, hopefully all goes better then we even imagined it to go! Itd be awesome to actually have the retrieval scheduled for the week of April 13th WITH dhs swimmers. Thats so soon! I want to celebrate the 11 follies seen today but I feel like I cant truly celebrate any of it, quite yet. FX for a GOOD call tomorrow!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Im looking forward to hearing good news from you tomorrow mary!


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my weekly bump. I'm technically 19 weeks, but it's my 18 week photo as I ended week 18 and started week 19 this big. Ronny took the pic for me and didn't get me straight on like I told him so my bump appears a little bit smaller.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megs555 said:


> So went for the ultrasound today because I missed my period in January but tested negative all that month. And tested positive late in feb, digital test said approx 3-4 weeks preggo. Ultrasound and vaginal ultrasound couldn't see it yet, they only wanted to make sure it wasn't a pregnancy from jan. They said I have to go back in a couple weeks cause it's too early to see anything. Same thing happened to a friend of mine and everything I have read says not to worry and it's too early, but I'm still a little freaked! &#55357;&#56862;

Try not to worry hun - I know that might sound like terrible advice but I promise you that it was still early and that when you go for your next u/s you will be surprised at how much baby has grown. For sanity's sake go onto this website pregnancy.familyeducation.com and put in your due date and you can literally get DAILY updates on the progress of baby and 9 out of 10 updates has pictures. It will show you as well that currently the embryo has snuggled in etc. So not much to see YET

In 36 short more weeks you'll be holding your little one :dance:



TTC74 said:


> Well, my OPKs are finally starting to darken up a bit. Here's to hoping for a pos OPK tomorrow or Thurs. I'm ready!

FX that it comes around soon and that you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## Megs555

Thank you! I hve my second bloodwork being done tomorrow so I'll update after that! Also I took another test to see if it was darker then my last, my test line to the left was never darker then the right, and it never showed up as the pee was going along the screen and it showed up instantly as the pee crossed it's path! And it's darker which must be a good sign of rising levels!! Omg lol what a relief! And this was with only 3 hours of held pee and it was diluted cause I drank a lot of fluids!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

All great indications to me :D FX for great numbers - next thing you know symptoms will start hitting as well


----------



## mdscpa

That's a very good lines Megs.... My FRER looks so faint at 16dpo even though my beta that night was at 537 miu/ml.

https://i57.tinypic.com/25pra7k.jpg

https://i62.tinypic.com/n4k506.jpg


----------



## Megs555

Oh I have had symptoms since the weekend! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Megs, do you have the result from your first blood?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hey ladies, may I join you? :) I'm Becks, my OH is Daniel. We've been TTC my second (his first) baby, for over 10 months now. AF is due Friday for me, no signs of her showing just yet. Tested with IC this morning, I can see a line but I'm struggling to trust these tests as I've heard they're awful for evaps. :( I think I'll wait it out until Friday, and if AF still hasn't arrived, I'll go out and get a superdrug test. :) 

Congratulations to all of you lucky ladies who have gotten your :bfp:! Babydust to all of those still trying, I hope it happens for you very soon! :dust: xx


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Becks, welcome to the group.... Don't lose hope, you're not out until the :witch: rear her ugly face.... FX for a :bfp: this cycle..... Oh, and best wishes for the upcoming wedding.... :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

mdscpa said:


> :hi: Becks, welcome to the group.... Don't lose hope, you're not out until the :witch: rear her ugly face.... FX for a :bfp: this cycle..... Oh, and best wishes for the upcoming wedding.... :hugs:

Thank you very much! I'm really hoping this cycle is the one, it'd be the most perfect wedding present if it is! :D Not long at all now.. I've got a pic of my test this morning, would it be okay to post and get some opinions? Thanks. X :hugs:


----------



## Megs555

I called yesterday and all came back positive, they didn't give me and levels of numbers though. Go back today for more
Bloodwork!


----------



## mdscpa

rebeccalouise said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Becks, welcome to the group.... Don't lose hope, you're not out until the :witch: rear her ugly face.... FX for a :bfp: this cycle..... Oh, and best wishes for the upcoming wedding.... :hugs:
> 
> Thank you very much! I'm really hoping this cycle is the one, it'd be the most perfect wedding present if it is! :D Not long at all now.. I've got a pic of my test this morning, would it be okay to post and get some opinions? Thanks. X :hugs:Click to expand...

Please do, we all love seeing hpts.... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Megs555 said:


> I called yesterday and all came back positive, they didn't give me and levels of numbers though. Go back today for more
> Bloodwork!

Awww... hopefully you can ask them what the levels are. FX for only good news with your bloodwork....


----------



## rebeccalouise

mdscpa said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Becks, welcome to the group.... Don't lose hope, you're not out until the :witch: rear her ugly face.... FX for a :bfp: this cycle..... Oh, and best wishes for the upcoming wedding.... :hugs:
> 
> Thank you very much! I'm really hoping this cycle is the one, it'd be the most perfect wedding present if it is! :D Not long at all now.. I've got a pic of my test this morning, would it be okay to post and get some opinions? Thanks. X :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Please do, we all love seeing hpts.... :dance:Click to expand...

Haha! Here it is.. Tweaked and original :) x
 



Attached Files:







large-810001-wp-20150304-08-39-17-pro_kindlephoto-70222999.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 7









large-810001-wp-20150304-08-39-17-pro.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WunnaBubba2

rebeccalouise said:


> Hey ladies, may I join you? :) I'm Becks, my OH is Daniel. We've been TTC my second (his first) baby, for over 10 months now. AF is due Friday for me, no signs of her showing just yet. Tested with IC this morning, I can see a line but I'm struggling to trust these tests as I've heard they're awful for evaps. :( I think I'll wait it out until Friday, and if AF still hasn't arrived, I'll go out and get a superdrug test. :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you lucky ladies who have gotten your :bfp:! Babydust to all of those still trying, I hope it happens for you very soon! :dust: xx

:hi: and welcome

I hope AF doesn't show and you get your BFP as a wonderful wedding pressie :dance:

Oh and yes please post pics of your HPT.. some of dont have anything to pee on and need to keep sane via you ladies :D

EDIT: Saw your pics... I think there might be a line there - not too sure but hopeing and keeping my FX for you :dust:


----------



## rebeccalouise

WunnaBubba2 said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, may I join you? :) I'm Becks, my OH is Daniel. We've been TTC my second (his first) baby, for over 10 months now. AF is due Friday for me, no signs of her showing just yet. Tested with IC this morning, I can see a line but I'm struggling to trust these tests as I've heard they're awful for evaps. :( I think I'll wait it out until Friday, and if AF still hasn't arrived, I'll go out and get a superdrug test. :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you lucky ladies who have gotten your :bfp:! Babydust to all of those still trying, I hope it happens for you very soon! :dust: xx
> 
> :hi: and welcome
> 
> I hope AF doesn't show and you get your BFP as a wonderful wedding pressie :dance:
> 
> Oh and yes please post pics of your HPT.. some of dont have anything to pee on and need to keep sane via you ladies :D
> 
> EDIT: Saw your pics... I think there might be a line there - not too sure but hopeing and keeping my FX for you :dust:Click to expand...

Haha! Aww thank you very much hun :D Congratulations on your baby boy! X


----------



## aidensmommy1

rebeccalouise said:


> Hey ladies, may I join you? :) I'm Becks, my OH is Daniel. We've been TTC my second (his first) baby, for over 10 months now. AF is due Friday for me, no signs of her showing just yet. Tested with IC this morning, I can see a line but I'm struggling to trust these tests as I've heard they're awful for evaps. :( I think I'll wait it out until Friday, and if AF still hasn't arrived, I'll go out and get a superdrug test. :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you lucky ladies who have gotten your :bfp:! Babydust to all of those still trying, I hope it happens for you very soon! :dust: xx

Welcome hun, and I wish u the best of luck!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you!!! :D x


----------



## mdscpa

Becks, i think i'm seeing a very very faint line in the first pic. FX we're not imagining it..... How'd you know when af is due? do you go by your average cycle days? or do you use OPKS or temping?


----------



## rebeccalouise

mdscpa said:


> Becks, i think i'm seeing a very very faint line in the first pic. FX we're not imagining it..... How'd you know when af is due? do you go by your average cycle days? or do you use OPKS or temping?

Just average! I normally have 28-30 day cycles, today is day 28 but I've not got any signs of AF! So I'm thinking wait until Friday :) I just want to know now, the wait kills me! :haha: I don't know exactly when I ovulated, so guessing really. X


----------



## froggyfrog

Welcome becks, gl to you!! 

Today is opk day!! First opk since October! Im pretty excited.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thanks Froggy :) you too! X


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Welcome becks, gl to you!!
> 
> Today is opk day!! First opk since October! Im pretty excited.

Fx for a very strong O!! :) Come on opks!! (and BDing of course :haha:) Good Luck hun!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

rebeccalouise said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, may I join you? :) I'm Becks, my OH is Daniel. We've been TTC my second (his first) baby, for over 10 months now. AF is due Friday for me, no signs of her showing just yet. Tested with IC this morning, I can see a line but I'm struggling to trust these tests as I've heard they're awful for evaps. :( I think I'll wait it out until Friday, and if AF still hasn't arrived, I'll go out and get a superdrug test. :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you lucky ladies who have gotten your :bfp:! Babydust to all of those still trying, I hope it happens for you very soon! :dust: xx
> 
> :hi: and welcome
> 
> I hope AF doesn't show and you get your BFP as a wonderful wedding pressie :dance:
> 
> Oh and yes please post pics of your HPT.. some of dont have anything to pee on and need to keep sane via you ladies :D
> 
> EDIT: Saw your pics... I think there might be a line there - not too sure but hopeing and keeping my FX for you :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Aww thank you very much hun :D Congratulations on your baby boy! XClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
Are you going to test daily or wait till Friday?



froggyfrog said:


> Welcome becks, gl to you!!
> 
> Today is opk day!! First opk since October! Im pretty excited.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

rebeccalouise said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, may I join you? :) I'm Becks, my OH is Daniel. We've been TTC my second (his first) baby, for over 10 months now. AF is due Friday for me, no signs of her showing just yet. Tested with IC this morning, I can see a line but I'm struggling to trust these tests as I've heard they're awful for evaps. :( I think I'll wait it out until Friday, and if AF still hasn't arrived, I'll go out and get a superdrug test. :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you lucky ladies who have gotten your :bfp:! Babydust to all of those still trying, I hope it happens for you very soon! :dust: xx
> 
> :hi: and welcome
> 
> I hope AF doesn't show and you get your BFP as a wonderful wedding pressie :dance:
> 
> Oh and yes please post pics of your HPT.. some of dont have anything to pee on and need to keep sane via you ladies :D
> 
> EDIT: Saw your pics... I think there might be a line there - not too sure but hopeing and keeping my FX for you :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Aww thank you very much hun :D Congratulations on your baby boy! XClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
Are you going to test daily or wait till Friday?



froggyfrog said:


> Welcome becks, gl to you!!
> 
> Today is opk day!! First opk since October! Im pretty excited.

:yipee: Good luck and tons of :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm going nuts here, anxiously awaiting the call so I needed to come let it out on here, as always. Ive done so much research and clinics are more open to accepting patients with dhs condition so FX! I feel so sick to my stomach. I can already tell, this day is going to dragggg!! I keep kneeling down to pray, in the most random places in the house and out of the house...I dont want to stop praying for our IVF round to be completed with DH's swimmers. THINK POSITIVE, MARY, THINK POSITIVE!! 

I am a bit crampy from yesterday so I'm pretty sure ill need to be on the usual 1-2 day bed rest after the transfer. Its not too bad, just slight uncomfortable. I thinks there's probably still a little saline up there from the SHG, just like there was for a couple of days after my HSG so that may be part of the cramping. 

It really would/Will be neat to see the embryo transfer on that screen. Its a nice big, clear screen in front of me and dh and it'll be really cool to actually see the embryo(s) being inserted into my uterus. Yesterday I could see the catheter/tiny tube they use to do the transfer during my "mock transfer". It was all so exciting to see! FX all works out wonderfully and we can have the real transfer within the next 5wks or so! FX FX FX!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm going to wait it out, if I can! :haha: I feel exhausted today zzzzzz xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm really tired today, as well. Must be in our air :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well FX to you on the waiting Becca :hugs:

Ah Mary, I can only imagine how anxious you are becoming. Can you phone them and start bugging them to hurry up? Good news pending and we aren't a patient bunch... I mean we POAS at 8dpo for F sakes :haha:

All jokes aside I hope they call you really soon and that the news is good and everythig you and DH hope for :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

Welcome Rebecca!:flower:

Mary I am praying for you to get good news today!!! Waiting is the worst!!!

Froggy- congrats on the opk !! Go catch that eggy!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Well FX to you on the waiting Becca :hugs:
> 
> Ah Mary, I can only imagine how anxious you are becoming. Can you phone them and start bugging them to hurry up? Good news pending and we aren't a patient bunch... I mean we POAS at 8dpo for F sakes :haha:
> 
> All jokes aside I hope they call you really soon and that the news is good and everythig you and DH hope for :hugs:

Thank you hun. 

And lol! I wish I could be a bug today but at this point I have to wait, as I'm not sure what time my doctors meeting with the embryologist and his boss is/was so I'm going to give it until about 2pm and if I dont hear anything by then, ill start blowing up their phones for an answer, lol. Its soo hard not to be impatient while TTC! I even get crazy impatient when it comes to all of you ladies at times, esp when testing time! Daphne waiting so long to test was by far one of the most torturous cycles for me! LoL! I went nuts watching her beautiful chart just waiting to see that BFP. I like knew it would be BFP but I needed her to prove it! I remember saying to DH "I wish I could go pee on it for her!!!!" lol. Boy, that was a rough few days! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: Mary, sorry i kept you and the other ladies waiting.... I've been under a spell during those days.... I did think it looks like a BFP going by my chart after it went high for the 3rd time but i remember saying here that i'd rather see my temps high until 14dpo and hoping for a BFP than peeing early and get devastated by a BFN.... The day i tested or hours before i tested was the craziest..... :rofl: Cheryl even sent a picture of a waterfalls just to encourage my body to pee... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Well FX to you on the waiting Becca :hugs:
> 
> Ah Mary, I can only imagine how anxious you are becoming. Can you phone them and start bugging them to hurry up? Good news pending and we aren't a patient bunch... I mean we POAS at 8dpo for F sakes :haha:
> 
> All jokes aside I hope they call you really soon and that the news is good and everythig you and DH hope for :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun.
> 
> And lol! I wish I could be a bug today but at this point I have to wait, as I'm not sure what time my doctors meeting with the embryologist and his boss is/was so I'm going to give it until about 2pm and if I dont hear anything by then, ill start blowing up their phones for an answer, lol. Its soo hard not to be impatient while TTC! I even get crazy impatient when it comes to all of you ladies at times, esp when testing time! Daphne waiting so long to test was by far one of the most torturous cycles for me! LoL! I went nuts watching her beautiful chart just waiting to see that BFP. I like knew it would be BFP but I needed her to prove it! I remember saying to DH "I wish I could go pee on it for her!!!!" lol. Boy, that was a rough few days! :haha:Click to expand...

I remember that was rough! The hardest was the day we had to wait for her to come from the doc and update us on the gender :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks ladies, i know today wont be pos, its only cd10, but im still excited to be ttc again. Im currently in the hold my urine stage, have about 2 more hours until I test! 

Any news yet mary??

Daphne I remember that too, I didnt post very often during that time, but followed every day!


----------



## starryjune

Sorry to be so self-centered but I need to vent... I am so frustrated. My temps are wonky. I did not sleep well as usual last night... I woke up 4 hours early at 2 a.m. - temped then and it was 97.8. Then I couldn't fall back to sleep until about 2:45 or 3 - hubby was snoring and we got snippy and he went to sleep in the guest room. I woke up a few more times but fell right back to sleep until my alarm went off at 5:50 (I had to come into work earlier, so I woke up 30 mins earlier). Groggily, I took my temp and it was 97.6! I took it again immediately without so much movement as hitting the snooze button and it was 98.0! WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF So, I recorded the 98 but do you think that's the most accurate? Or should I switch it to the 2 a.m. temp (that was only after maybe 2.75 hours). UGH!!!!!!!!!!!

I have no signs of AF except occasional mild cramping, mostly on the right side (could be gas), I'm thirsty and peeing a lot cuz of it, creamy but scant CM, boobs not sore or swollen one bit, appetite is basically non-existent. So I guess my hormones are off this cycle but AF will arrive. I am so sad and discouraged I am looking into a one-night B&B solo getaway this weekend to mope in private and work on my novel.

Please advise on my bbt today.


----------



## Megs555

So had the second blood test today. Don't get second results until tomorrow but found out my hCG levels which were 256 from Monday and I would have been approx 15 DPO that day. Lab technician said those numbers are normal for such early pregnancy and they should be up today and I will find out tomorrow! Also I looked at a chart online and it's at the median level for my days past ovulation and hCG


----------



## froggyfrog

Everyone is so quiet today!! 

Thats good news megs! Can't wait to see your new numbers!

Sorry june, im no expert on temps!


----------



## Twinsie

Good news Meg's! Keep us updated 

Sorry I'm not that knowledgeable with bbt starry. But don't be sad yet!! Think positive! 

Mary- I hope you get good news soon! Praying still!


----------



## rebeccalouise

FX for you Megs! :) still no sign of AF here, none of the usual belly ache, or any change in my CM. Does anyone know if the internet cheapies really are as sensitive as they say they are? X


----------



## starryjune

I suppose I should be thankful I didn't have to buy new bras this cycle.


----------



## Megs555

So excited to find out tomorrow! I also find out DH blood type to see if I'll need the RH shot since I'm a negative blood type!


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hugs: June x


----------



## Michellebelle

I got my blood results back from yesterday. Apparently, my prolactin, testosterone and tsh numbers are all in the normal range. My dhea level is slightly elevated and is in the 300s. Normal is between 45-270 for my age. 

I'm curious what all this means. Any insight into what that means for fertility?


----------



## melewen

:hugs: June. When was the last time you tested?

Michelle I honestly don't know much about it BUT yay for normal range!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Mel! I thought more of them would be off, so I'm glad only one was out of whack. My doc wants to proceed with doing Femara next month. We shall see what happens!


----------



## Jrepp

I went and got a new bra today. I went from a 32aa to a 32c! Grow boobies grow


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha Jess. I know that's how I'll feel when I'm pregnant one day. Prob the only chance I'll have for boobs over a aa.


----------



## melewen

Nice Jess! I still haven't had much change yet


----------



## Twinsie

I'm looking forward to bigger boobies too lol. I have a nearly A as well!! But no change yet.. When did yours start to get sore/bigger Jess ??


----------



## Jrepp

Almost immediately. They pretty much started aching around the 4 week mark and havent stopped growing since.


----------



## melewen

Leave it to Jess to stay tiny, get a cute bump straight away, AND grow two bra sizes! Smh

Hahaha!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats on great nrs Megs :D Can't wait for the next batch! I'm sure they'll be great too!

I'm glad your tests came back normal Michelle and that nothing serious is wrong. Sorry not sure what all those things are but happy that none of them are problems. I'm assuming if there was your doc would have said so. Good luck for when you start femara!

June, regardless of what your chart is looking like you still have a chance at getting a BFP seeing that AF hasn't showed yet. Try to be more positive and keep faith. I know it is difficult when there is nothing in the world you want more than a baby but you need to keep yourself sane as well. I didn't chart long so I won't be the best person to give advice on your temps. I can say that positive thinking made a major difference in my BFP cycle. I did it all right just like you have but I was determined to keep my chin up. I had 2 or 3 posts of "what if not" but then forced myself to be positive and trying not to worry. I KNOW don't worry seems to be the worst advice but there has to be a little truth in it, I've seen so many bfps on the cycles where ladies who have been ttc for long just let loose and relaxed a little. I understand your frustration and dissapointment, we've all been there and we'll still be here for you until you get that BFP :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! Positive OPK this morning. I'm so excited. This is my first clomid cycle and I have lots of EWCM (don't know if it's from the clomid or Fertile CM). Here's to hoping for that BFP this cycle!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX TTC! I hope that your 1st Chlomid cycle was the only one that you needed and that your BFP is just around the corner
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Mary, any news from your Doc yet? I really hope that it was good news :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

FX for you TTC! :) :dust:

Still no AF here for me, but I don't dare test today.. Can't deal with the disappointment of another :bfn:, specially now I'm officially late! X


----------



## Carlie1987

Hey so i O today :) :) testing on march 15th just because its mothers day! Lol i know its probably a bit early but id love to maybe get a noce :bfp: on mothers day :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay TTC74! That's great news!

Rebecca, fx for you! I hope AF stays away.

Carlie, that would be such a great Mother's Day present!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

rebeccalouise said:


> FX for you TTC! :) :dust:
> 
> Still no AF here for me, but I don't dare test today.. Can't deal with the disappointment of another :bfn:, specially now I'm officially late! X

:saywhat: you haven't tested and your late :haha:

FX hun I hope that when you do decide to test you get your BFP



Carlie1987 said:


> Hey so i O today :) :) testing on march 15th just because its mothers day! Lol i know its probably a bit early but id love to maybe get a noce :bfp: on mothers day :)

FX and hope you get a pressie for your very 1st day as a mother, a :bfp:


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck ttc! Catch that egg!! When I was on letrozole(aka femara )I would also get tons of ewcm!


----------



## Megs555

So bloodwork is back today and DH is A+ so I have to get that damn RH shot cause our blood doesn't go well and the baby might be RH+ lol! 

And my hCG level from Monday were 256 at 15 DPO 4W1D and Wednesday yesterday they were 548 at 17 DPO 4W3D!! More than doubled in two days! SOOOOO RELEIEVED! :D


----------



## Megs555

Ahhhh I'm so nervous again now lol
I talked to the docs office about when to go for the next ultrasound and they want me to go back tomorrow just to make sure the levels are still rising and if they are I go for ultrasound in 2-3 weeks. And the nurse was like, if they are going down you lost the baby. And I was like "but they are going up right so it looks good"? And she said "oh ya he just wants to make sure it's still going up before getting the next ultrasound" and I won't be able to get the results probably until Monday cause the lab isn't running on sat!! Ahhhh


----------



## rebeccalouise

Tested, BFN today! :cry: I'm SO fed up, sorry to sound so selfish but WHY!? Every month I get my hopes up, this is the first month I've been late in over a year, and still no :bfp:.. I must be around 12dpo today, if not later.. I've felt sick on and off all day, I've been exhausted since about 8dpo, no usual signs of AF arriving, infact I had lots of creamy/white CM today, not a hint of blood! I'm so confused :( x


----------



## starryjune

melewen said:


> :hugs: June. When was the last time you tested?
> 
> Michelle I honestly don't know much about it BUT yay for normal range!

No need for me to test, I am having cramps and now spotting just like the days before AF starts as of late last night. I can deal with it fine as long as the damn witch holds off for another few days. I don't want my LP to start getting wonky... it was 2 days longer a few months ago, then I Oed early the next cycle but it got back on track with a short cycle/14-day LP... AF isn't due until Monday, but Sunday would still make it ok. Earlier than that, which is what it is looking like will happen, and that's bad. My grandma went through premature menopause and I fear I am in that boat... she got a bonus breast cancer diagnosis in her 30s, too... I inherited her food issues and her bipolar. I am scared.


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Congrats on great nrs Megs :D Can't wait for the next batch! I'm sure they'll be great too!
> 
> I'm glad your tests came back normal Michelle and that nothing serious is wrong. Sorry not sure what all those things are but happy that none of them are problems. I'm assuming if there was your doc would have said so. Good luck for when you start femara!
> 
> June, regardless of what your chart is looking like you still have a chance at getting a BFP seeing that AF hasn't showed yet. Try to be more positive and keep faith. I know it is difficult when there is nothing in the world you want more than a baby but you need to keep yourself sane as well. I didn't chart long so I won't be the best person to give advice on your temps. I can say that positive thinking made a major difference in my BFP cycle. I did it all right just like you have but I was determined to keep my chin up. I had 2 or 3 posts of "what if not" but then forced myself to be positive and trying not to worry. I KNOW don't worry seems to be the worst advice but there has to be a little truth in it, I've seen so many bfps on the cycles where ladies who have been ttc for long just let loose and relaxed a little. I understand your frustration and dissapointment, we've all been there and we'll still be here for you until you get that BFP :hugs: :hugs:

I was really making an effort to be positive this cycle, praying and saying affirmations and honestly feeling good about it, esp. with the unique spotting 5-6DPO. Then my temps and boobs "froze" - aka, no rise, soreness gone. So I got a bad feeling. But I still tried to stay hopeful and just needed to vent yesterday. And... my gut was right. I am having cramps like the ones that start first day of AF and the kind of spotting I get usually a couple days before it officially starts. 

So, I know I am out. And I can deal with that, not being pregnant. But I am very worried how my cycle lengths are changing, and praying the :witch: stays away until Sunday or Monday so that at least I will keep the normal LP.


----------



## Twinsie

I'm sorry starry:hugs: have you been tested for the breast cancer gene? Maybe that will give you peace of mind. Are you on Meds for the bipolar disorder? I had a friend in high school who was bipolar and Meds helped tremendously.


----------



## starryjune

Yes, I am on meds for bipolar... have been since I was 13. I'm 34 now. They do help a lot but not completely. I have not been tested for the b.c. gene, but I get annual exams and never even a lump felt. Luckily unlike my mom and sister, I do not have fibrous breasts so it would be easy to detect if one developed.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great nrs Megs, congrats again :dance: 

Sorry about the BFN Becks :nope: as long as no af I'm remaining hopeful for you.

I'm sorry about the spotting June :hugs: I'm glad you tried to be positive. I hope I didn't come accross wrong as I really only had the best intentions with my post. I'm so sorry that you are having a hard time :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Megs555 said:


> So bloodwork is back today and DH is A+ so I have to get that damn RH shot cause our blood doesn't go well and the baby might be RH+ lol!

I'm RH- too. I had to have the shots with DDs, and it's a good thing I did because they are both RH+. Obviously, I'm looking forward to those shots again because it will mean I'm expecting baby! :thumbup:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you, I'm trying to stay hopeful! X


----------



## Jrepp

Megs555 said:


> So bloodwork is back today and DH is A+ so I have to get that damn RH shot cause our blood doesn't go well and the baby might be RH+ lol!
> 
> And my hCG level from Monday were 256 at 15 DPO 4W1D and Wednesday yesterday they were 548 at 17 DPO 4W3D!! More than doubled in two days! SOOOOO RELEIEVED! :D

So are you RH - then? I'm glad your numbers are doubling.



rebeccalouise said:


> Tested, BFN today! :cry: I'm SO fed up, sorry to sound so selfish but WHY!? Every month I get my hopes up, this is the first month I've been late in over a year, and still no :bfp:.. I must be around 12dpo today, if not later.. I've felt sick on and off all day, I've been exhausted since about 8dpo, no usual signs of AF arriving, infact I had lots of creamy/white CM today, not a hint of blood! I'm so confused :( x

It's possible that you ovulated a day or two later than you thought you did and that is why your bfp/AF is delayed. If you still haven't gotten your period in 2-3 days try to test again.



starryjune said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: June. When was the last time you tested?
> 
> Michelle I honestly don't know much about it BUT yay for normal range!
> 
> No need for me to test, I am having cramps and now spotting just like the days before AF starts as of late last night. I can deal with it fine as long as the damn witch holds off for another few days. I don't want my LP to start getting wonky... it was 2 days longer a few months ago, then I Oed early the next cycle but it got back on track with a short cycle/14-day LP... AF isn't due until Monday, but Sunday would still make it ok. Earlier than that, which is what it is looking like will happen, and that's bad. My grandma went through premature menopause and I fear I am in that boat... she got a bonus breast cancer diagnosis in her 30s, too... I inherited her food issues and her bipolar. I am scared.Click to expand...

I'm sorry!! I was so hopeful for you this month. If you are worried, I would suggest perhaps speaking with a doctor and getting things tested. Its better to know now than keep pouring yourself into something blindly.


----------



## melewen

:hugs: June


----------



## Babychandra

little sad today. I am 10DPO and yea I am going crazy. I got another BFN today. GRRRRRRRRR..... I did however have some shooting pain yesterday. it was like cramping but it kinda made my leg feel numb. Has anyone else felt anything like that? had a horrible stomach ache this morning. BBS still only "a little" sore, but my BBS have hardly any feeling in them from my first Pregnancy 7 years ago. You can literally squeeze them and i feel nothing. So i am not use to any sensitivity in them, but there is some. boooo i really dont want to be out this month, the due date is perfect, and we have been hoping for a while now. :(


----------



## starryjune

I won't be worried unless AF starts before late Sat (I am just worst-case-scenario thinking as usual, ugh)... I know FF says your LP can vary by a day or two occasionally and it's ok. I'm 12 DPO today, my body just needs to hold out 2 more days (my LP is almost always 14 days)... I sure feel rotten, though. Usually my cramping and nausea don't start til the flow actually begins. I have a bad headache, too, and couldn't eat a crumb until 2:30, and now that feels ready to come up. I don't even want junk food like I usually do during PMS... I wandered around on my lunch break, stopped in about 10 cafes, snubbed their food, and ended up buying a cauliflower the size of my head at the farmer's market. CURSES, witch!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry the witch showed june, I was so certain this was your month. Fx for the rest of you ladies that you just have a shy bfp! 

Afm negative opk today, im going to pick up more tomorrow cause im almost out! Im just so ready for next cycle when we go buy the stork, and I fill my last letrozole prescription! Dh has started back on the supplements, so fx those spermies are growing in numbers!!

Mary im getting worried about you! Please pop in if you feel like it!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Sorry the witch showed june, I was so certain this was your month. Fx for the rest of you ladies that you just have a shy bfp!
> 
> Afm negative opk today, im going to pick up more tomorrow cause im almost out! Im just so ready for next cycle when we go buy the stork, and I fill my last letrozole prescription! Dh has started back on the supplements, so fx those spermies are growing in numbers!!
> 
> Mary im getting worried about you! Please pop in if you feel like it!

She didn't show yet - I just have a little brownish pink spotting. I don't count that as my period (first day of red blood that needs a tampon is). We want that to wait til Monday please :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Or never show please!


----------



## mommymillard

So my temp spiked up the last two days...took a hot and looks negative to me! Maybe I o'd cycle day 14? And it could be to early still? Ugh this waiting is so difficult
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommymillard

mommymillard said:


> So my temp spiked up the last two days...took a hot and looks negative to me! Maybe I o'd cycle day 14? And it could be to early still? Ugh this waiting is so difficult

Also my cm is quite thick and sticky and yellowish tinted...I'm so confused. :shrug:


----------



## Michellebelle

I feel like I can see a squinter of a line on your hpt! Test again tomorrow!


----------



## Megs555

Yes I'm O-


----------



## mommymillard

Here's this evenings test...I'll wait and try again in the am.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinsie

I saw a veryyyyyy faint line on the earlier text but not on the recent test.

Mary- I'm worried too. Hope everything is ok..


----------



## Michellebelle

Btw.. Cheryl, I love your new photo. It's so cute!


----------



## melewen

Jamie what's going on?


----------



## Twinsie

Not a whole lot going on with me! I did retest this morning and got stronger than the control lines! I get nervous and feel the need to test since I still have zero symptoms besides the one day of morning sickness this week. I feel like my boobs are thinking about starting to get sore though! The sides feel a tad sensitive today. 

Ps. Were you confused about my last post or just asking me what's new? Lol I wasn't sure. I was just commenting on mommymillards tests that she posted today.


----------



## TTC74

I'm sitting here praying for O tomorrow with a temp spike Saturday. DH and I have gotten in some good BDing. He's going to be out of town this weekend, though. So, I'm screaming at the eggies to drop so that we can catch that thing!


----------



## melewen

Jamie hahah yes I was worried but couldn't find what you were responding to! :) super excited for a darker than control line!!


----------



## Twinsie

Haha I figured that's what you meant ! Thanks I was so happy and relieved to see the lines keep getting darker as time goes on!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay for good bding ttc! Mary said to tell everyone that she is fine, and just not feeling well. She will be on soon


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> I'm sitting here praying for O tomorrow with a temp spike Saturday. DH and I have gotten in some good BDing. He's going to be out of town this weekend, though. So, I'm screaming at the eggies to drop so that we can catch that thing!

Ooh yes, I hope your timing is good! 

I'm hoping to O sometime this weekend or Monday. Because I'm not sure how good DH's sperm is, I'm trying the every other day BDing this time rather than everyday. He was supposed to go for SA last week, but there was a mix up so he couldn't do it. Now I won't let him go back until after I ovulate! 

I'm not super-hopeful about this cycle, more excited to try femara next month and hope that makes a difference!


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww :hugs: To Mary. Mary, I hope you feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks for the update froggy. Feel better Mary !


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hey everyone, I hope you're all okay :)

Still no AF, and no signs for me! :) I see something on today's test, but I'm thinking evap.. I'll upload a pic for you all to see :D x
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150306_10_04_14_Pro.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17









WP_20150306_10_04_20_Pro.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74, i think you Oed yesterday and you're 1 dpo today. A temp rise should be at least .2 degree higher than the last 6 temps. Today's temp passed that criteria so hoping you already Oed with good BDing in time for husband's absence this weekend. But make sure to make one tonight just in case your body is just gearing up and a big drop will happen tomorrow (the real O) if not yesterday...


----------



## TTC74

mdscpa said:


> TTC74, i think you Oed yesterday and you're 1 dpo today. A temp rise should be at least .2 degree higher than the last 6 temps. Today's temp passed that criteria so hoping you already Oed with good BDing in time for husband's absence this weekend. But make sure to make one tonight just in case your body is just gearing up and a big drop will happen tomorrow (the real O) if not yesterday...

Actually, my temp ended up low. I woke up an hour and a half early and went ahead and charted that temp (the higher temp) thinking I wouldn't go back to sleep. I did fall asleep again, though, and when I woke up at normal time, temp was low. My OPK looks a tad less dark today, though. So, I'm pretty sure O is today.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Hey ladies! So excited to see the BFPs on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AFM: I was hoping you could squint at my stick and tell me what you see. I *thought* I might have seen the start of a line, but it's probably just an evap... Attached two different pics of the same test. Anyway, I'm 11dpo today. Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150306_072903_731.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20150306_072924_541.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melewen

Michelle just an aside but my doctor actually recommended every other day. The month we actually did that (albeit accidentally) we got our BFP!


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:


> Michelle just an aside but my doctor actually recommended every other day. The month we actually did that (albeit accidentally) we got our BFP!

That's really good to know! And it's less stressful haha.


----------



## Michellebelle

Rebecca, it's hard for me to see on the test this morning, but I think it's the lighting.

Joyful, I'm not sure if I see something there or not, but I hope it's the start of a darker line for you!


----------



## jessilou

*rebeccalouise:*fingers crossed you will be getting a BFP in the next few days.

*Joyful4Jesus: *I think I can see something in the first picture (a small part of a line coming up from the bottom?) hoping tomorrows test will be darker for you

Hope you are feeling better soon Mary .

Feeling discouraged as getting a bit of lower cramping, its off to the left and very annoying. I am a bit blah today and pretty sure I am out this month. AF due around Monday. If I O'ed when I got a positive OPK I am about 12/13dpo. This has definitely been the longest TWW, despite being busy. Just having an emotional , feeling sorry for myself day today (sorry for the whinge). Don't like bringing it up with DH as I don't want to stress him , plus he just keeps telling me not to worry it will happen.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

jessilou said:


> *rebeccalouise:*fingers crossed you will be getting a BFP in the next few days.
> 
> *Joyful4Jesus: *I think I can see something in the first picture (a small part of a line coming up from the bottom?) hoping tomorrows test will be darker for you
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon Mary .
> 
> Feeling discouraged as getting a bit of lower cramping, its off to the left and very annoying. I am a bit blah today and pretty sure I am out this month. AF due around Monday. If I O'ed when I got a positive OPK I am about 12/13dpo. This has definitely been the longest TWW, despite being busy. Just having an emotional , feeling sorry for myself day today (sorry for the whinge). Don't like bringing it up with DH as I don't want to stress him , plus he just keeps telling me not to worry it will happen.

Yes, and I realize that it doesn't really count the longer the test sits, but that's pretty much all that's there: A start of something coming up from the bottom. Seems really weird!

You and I are due for AF the same day! I've had the same cramping on the left side (Which is odd, because I usually feel it on my right side), so hoping that means something. And my DH says the same thing :winkwink: Praying that you get your BFP this time!! Do you know when you're going to test?


----------



## Twinsie

I agree with Cheryl, every other day is better! Less stressful on you both and in a lot of cases men need that time to "replenish" their healthy sperm. 

Rebecca I'm sorry I don't see anything but it could be me! 

Joy- I only see a tiny line in the first Pic on the bottom. Strange! Try again tom! 

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## starryjune

mommymillard said:


> So my temp spiked up the last two days...took a hot and looks negative to me! Maybe I o'd cycle day 14? And it could be to early still? Ugh this waiting is so difficult

Maybe I need glasses but if I zoom in (which for some reason condensed the image) I can see a very very faint line... :dust: - hope I am right (about the line, not the glasses, lol)


----------



## rebeccalouise

AF got me. Devastated. :cry: OH is upset too :nope: The only positive I can think of, is that this is my second normal 30 day cycle in a row, since last June. So I'm hoping things have settled down for good, and that we have a really good chance of catching that egg next month! Thank you for all of your support ladies. <3 I've had a little cry, so I guess it's just onto the next month now.. X


----------



## starryjune

rebeccalouise said:


> AF got me. Devastated. :cry: OH is upset too :nope: The only positive I can think of, is that this is my second normal 30 day cycle in a row, since last June. So I'm hoping things have settled down for good, and that we have a really good chance of catching that egg next month! Thank you for all of your support ladies. <3 I've had a little cry, so I guess it's just onto the next month now.. X

So sorry :( Stupid witch should arrive soon for me, too :(


----------



## froggyfrog

sorry the witch showed :(


----------



## rebeccalouise

starryjune said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> AF got me. Devastated. :cry: OH is upset too :nope: The only positive I can think of, is that this is my second normal 30 day cycle in a row, since last June. So I'm hoping things have settled down for good, and that we have a really good chance of catching that egg next month! Thank you for all of your support ladies. <3 I've had a little cry, so I guess it's just onto the next month now.. X
> 
> So sorry :( Stupid witch should arrive soon for me, too :(Click to expand...

Horrible feeling, isn't it? My heart just sank :( didn't dare tell OH, as he was getting excited too. We're both staying positive for next month though, as test day will be just after our wedding - and OH is off for all of my fertile days! :) FX. I hope next month is your month too. :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

I think that is the best thing that you can do on this ttc roller coaster, havr a little cry then look forward to the next month. It certainly is hard when you invest so much into it, and becomes way too easy to let it run your life, but if you try your hardest to stay positive and tell yourself that it will eventually happen it does make the grieving a little easier!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Exactly that! :) You're not wrong at all. X


----------



## starryjune

rebeccalouise said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> AF got me. Devastated. :cry: OH is upset too :nope: The only positive I can think of, is that this is my second normal 30 day cycle in a row, since last June. So I'm hoping things have settled down for good, and that we have a really good chance of catching that egg next month! Thank you for all of your support ladies. <3 I've had a little cry, so I guess it's just onto the next month now.. X
> 
> So sorry :( Stupid witch should arrive soon for me, too :(Click to expand...
> 
> Horrible feeling, isn't it? My heart just sank :( didn't dare tell OH, as he was getting excited too. We're both staying positive for next month though, as test day will be just after our wedding - and OH is off for all of my fertile days! :) FX. I hope next month is your month too. :hugs:Click to expand...

I find that I recover emotionally pretty quickly if I treat myself to some nice things. DH planned a spa day with champagne tomorrow! At least just getting AF is better than seeing the BFN - although, I am a little tempted to test tomorrow IF my spotting stays scant and no trace of red AND my temp rises more. Just so I don't drink and then ooooooooooooops. But I HATE seeing that total lack of line :(


----------



## melewen

:hugs: sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## rebeccalouise

starryjune said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> AF got me. Devastated. :cry: OH is upset too :nope: The only positive I can think of, is that this is my second normal 30 day cycle in a row, since last June. So I'm hoping things have settled down for good, and that we have a really good chance of catching that egg next month! Thank you for all of your support ladies. <3 I've had a little cry, so I guess it's just onto the next month now.. X
> 
> So sorry :( Stupid witch should arrive soon for me, too :(Click to expand...
> 
> Horrible feeling, isn't it? My heart just sank :( didn't dare tell OH, as he was getting excited too. We're both staying positive for next month though, as test day will be just after our wedding - and OH is off for all of my fertile days! :) FX. I hope next month is your month too. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I find that I recover emotionally pretty quickly if I treat myself to some nice things. DH planned a spa day with champagne tomorrow! At least just getting AF is better than seeing the BFN - although, I am a little tempted to test tomorrow IF my spotting stays scant and no trace of red AND my temp rises more. Just so I don't drink and then ooooooooooooops. But I HATE seeing that total lack of line :(Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean! Seeing constant :bfn: is so difficult :( enjoy your spa, sounds like you need a nice break hun! :) I hope your spotting isn't AF, FX for you. Xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Hope af stays away june!


----------



## Twinsie

I thought I was getting my period but the brown spotting never turned red and what little spotting I had stopped after a few days! That was my bfp month :) I hope AF doesn't come for you


----------



## starryjune

Twinsie said:


> I thought I was getting my period but the brown spotting never turned red and what little spotting I had stopped after a few days! That was my bfp month :) I hope AF doesn't come for you

Yes, that's the key - never turning RED. FX - I just went to the bathroom after a couple hours of not and at least for now the spotting has lessoned and become lighter brown. No more cramps for now, either, except gas. Like, I just farted in front of a co-worker. Little toot just slipped right out. I am her boss and she's annoying as hell anyway. TGIF
Twinsie, did your breasts hurt by 13dpo? Mine hurt up until 7dpo, then nothing, still not even a bit tender or swollen, which is weird. They almost always swell and hurt 3-12DPO or so. This month 1-7. UGH.


----------



## mommymillard

Well I'm pretty sure I see a line on all of these tests, just realized that they are 25miu ones if that makes a difference
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mommymillard

mommymillard said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I see a line on all of these tests, just realized that they are 25miu ones if that makes a difference

Here it is inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinsie

starryjune said:


> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was getting my period but the brown spotting never turned red and what little spotting I had stopped after a few days! That was my bfp month :) I hope AF doesn't come for you
> 
> Yes, that's the key - never turning RED. FX - I just went to the bathroom after a couple hours of not and at least for now the spotting has lessoned and become lighter brown. No more cramps for now, either, except gas. Like, I just farted in front of a co-worker. Little toot just slipped right out. I am her boss and she's annoying as hell anyway. TGIF
> Twinsie, did your breasts hurt by 13dpo? Mine hurt up until 7dpo, then nothing, still not even a bit tender or swollen, which is weird. They almost always swell and hurt 3-12DPO or so. This month 1-7. UGH.Click to expand...

I've been very bloated and gassy. Boobs are only just now starting to feel an inkling of soreness and I'm 6 weeks!! Only my nipples felt sore during the TWW ... GL!:hugs:


----------



## starryjune

mommymillard said:


> mommymillard said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure I see a line on all of these tests, just realized that they are 25miu ones if that makes a difference
> 
> Here it is invertedClick to expand...

Not seeing them here - can you take a pic looking straight down at them?


----------



## starryjune

I am glad I can distract myself this weekend, then AF will arrive. I am not sure if you were part of our silly exchange one day, but I said at this point I'd crap my pants if I got a BFP. And, hell, with how gassy I am I might even with a BFN!


----------



## mommymillard

Here's another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommymillard

...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha june, you crack me up! Me and dh are both like little kids. Farts and poop jokes are funny!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Haha june, you crack me up! Me and dh are both like little kids. Farts and poop jokes are funny!

I've never had one slip out like that. It was a ninja fart!:ninja:


----------



## jessilou

Joyful4Jesus said:


> jessilou said:
> 
> 
> *rebeccalouise:*fingers crossed you will be getting a BFP in the next few days.
> 
> *Joyful4Jesus: *I think I can see something in the first picture (a small part of a line coming up from the bottom?) hoping tomorrows test will be darker for you
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon Mary .
> 
> Feeling discouraged as getting a bit of lower cramping, its off to the left and very annoying. I am a bit blah today and pretty sure I am out this month. AF due around Monday. If I O'ed when I got a positive OPK I am about 12/13dpo. This has definitely been the longest TWW, despite being busy. Just having an emotional , feeling sorry for myself day today (sorry for the whinge). Don't like bringing it up with DH as I don't want to stress him , plus he just keeps telling me not to worry it will happen.
> 
> Yes, and I realize that it doesn't really count the longer the test sits, but that's pretty much all that's there: A start of something coming up from the bottom. Seems really weird!
> 
> You and I are due for AF the same day! I've had the same cramping on the left side (Which is odd, because I usually feel it on my right side), so hoping that means something. And my DH says the same thing :winkwink: Praying that you get your BFP this time!! Do you know when you're going to test?Click to expand...


I did one of the one-step IC test and BFN. I will only buy a FRER if AF is late I think, as they are so expensive!! My DH makes me more upset as he always rubs my stomach going , there could be a baby in there. :dohh: Of course he doesn't realise that it is making me upset lol, he is just a very hopeful guy.


----------



## jessilou

*rebeccalouise:* Sorry to hear :( fingers crossed for next month xo


----------



## froggyfrog

Negative opk today, o probably won't be here until cd 18 or so. When im unmedicated I have extremely late (and extremely poor) ovulation.


----------



## melewen

June OMG I was in michaels a few days ago and was sooo gassy so I went into an empty aisle to pretend to look at stuff and let one silently go but then it came out like TOOT! At least it was dainty. But I was mortified so I ran away to the knitting section and pretended to look at patterns for baby hats


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> June OMG I was in michaels a few days ago and was sooo gassy so I went into an empty aisle to pretend to look at stuff and let one silently go but then it came out like TOOT! At least it was dainty. But I was mortified so I ran away to the knitting section and pretended to look at patterns for baby hats


:rofl: at TOOT!!!!! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

rebeccalouise said:


> AF got me. Devastated. :cry: OH is upset too :nope: The only positive I can think of, is that this is my second normal 30 day cycle in a row, since last June. So I'm hoping things have settled down for good, and that we have a really good chance of catching that egg next month! Thank you for all of your support ladies. <3 I've had a little cry, so I guess it's just onto the next month now.. X

I'm so sorry about AF :nope: 
FX for your next cycle!



starryjune said:


> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was getting my period but the brown spotting never turned red and what little spotting I had stopped after a few days! That was my bfp month :) I hope AF doesn't come for you
> 
> Yes, that's the key - never turning RED. FX - I just went to the bathroom after a couple hours of not and at least for now the spotting has lessoned and become lighter brown. No more cramps for now, either, except gas. Like, I just farted in front of a co-worker. Little toot just slipped right out. I am her boss and she's annoying as hell anyway. TGIF
> Twinsie, did your breasts hurt by 13dpo? Mine hurt up until 7dpo, then nothing, still not even a bit tender or swollen, which is weird. They almost always swell and hurt 3-12DPO or so. This month 1-7. UGH.Click to expand...

FX June! I'm remaining hopeful for you until you confirm af arrived. Which we obviously hope will stay away and then you can have a spa day with grape juice :D



mommymillard said:


> Here's another pic

Sorry hun, I'm not seeing them, BUT that is just me! If you see them then they are there and the pic quality probably just doesn't agree with me.

FX that they get darker :flower:



froggyfrog said:


> Haha june, you crack me up! Me and dh are both like little kids. Farts and poop jokes are funny!

OMG me and DH are like that too. We even have farting contests :rofl: I've only managed to win a few but this has been since pregnancy so yeah I'll take it hahaha


----------



## rebeccalouise

I really don't know what's going on.. Since yesterday evening the pink CM has completely stopped. I was convinced that was AF starting, as she always starts that way for me. I was expecting to wake up this morning to a full flow, but instead woke up to absolutely nothing! I've had nothing all day either, just my usual creamy CM :wacko: Bad cramps now, but still no blood. Anyone got any ideas? I'm probably just being hopeful, but could it be implantation and I ovulated later than I originally thought? :shrug: X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Rebecca, without temping your o couldn't have been confirmed so yes then it is possible that you o'd later. As long as no red flow there is a chance. Do you have any cheap tests to use?
Aidensmommy always tests after af just to make sure.

Fx hun, I'll be hopeful with you
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## rebeccalouise

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Rebecca, without temping your o couldn't have been confirmed so yes then it is possible that you o'd later. As long as no red flow there is a chance. Do you have any cheap tests to use?
> Aidensmommy always tests after af just to make sure.
> 
> Fx hun, I'll be hopeful with you
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yes I do :) I'm thinking test tomorrow morning? It's just so odd how there was the pink CM twice last night, now it's back to normal! I've had cramps and felt very bloated, but they aren't like period cramps :shrug: x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lots of ladies on here have had cramps like or unlike af around implantation time and some with spotting.

I personally had af like implantation cramps 6 and 7 dpo. Lines started at 9dpo. 

If implantation was yesterday hopefully you might start seeing it on a test tomorrow, fx!!!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Eekkk! Thank you :D did you have any spotting? X


----------



## melewen

I had cramping too during impantation! No spotting though


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No spotting on my side either just the cramps.

Hopefully you get your BFP or the start of tomorrow :D


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you :D x


----------



## mdscpa

No spotting here but had af-like cramps...


----------



## TTC74

Well ladies, based on today's temp and yesterday's hardcore cramping, I think I've entered the TWW of my 1st clomid cycle. Fx!


----------



## rebeccalouise

TTC74 said:


> Well ladies, based on today's temp and yesterday's hardcore cramping, I think I've entered the TWW of my 1st clomid cycle. Fx!

GL! :D :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Well ladies, based on today's temp and yesterday's hardcore cramping, I think I've entered the TWW of my 1st clomid cycle. Fx!

Perfect rise..... Now that's 1 dpo..... :dance: Catch that egg :spermy:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx TTC!! Cannot wait for your BFP to show and it all looks perfect bd wise etc :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

GL ladies!!!! Fx!


----------



## TTC74

In addition to the clomid, we were taking fertile aid (for men and women) and fertile cm. so, Fx this is our month. DH and I keep saying "come on little blastocyte!" :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Things look great! How many days before you test :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I'm A crazy POAS addict! So, I'll be testing before you know it! I usually start with wondfos on 6-7 DPO. I know it's crazy, but that's how I roll! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No I don't judge, I have nothing to pee on even though a pee A LOT so I can't wait to see you ladies test :D
I get so excited for you guys!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm still peeing on stuff halfway into my pregnancy........no judgement here


----------



## melewen

Yep, the POAsomething addiction doesn't ever go away!


----------



## cutieq

I must be the anomaly. I put the per stick away and never looked back but I still stalk and admire them on other threads. Closet POAS addict maybe?

Good luck ttc!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies. Sorry I haven't been on...Ive had alot on my mind & very depressed but I wanted to give a quick update....

Well I wanted to let u ladies know that we got bad news about using DHs sperm for IVF, buut, after lots and lots of thinking, dh has helped me make up my mind about what to do next. Well, we decided on donor sperm. I'm still very sad thinking about this but we also want a baby sooo badly, as you all already know, so dh said he'd rather use donor sperm now rather then risking the chance of not using a donor and then still not finding a clinic that'll work with his sperm and then end up not being funded for the rest of the IVF, when now, alls we'd have to pay for is the donor. If we had to pay for it ALL out of pocket and still use a donor in the future, itd stink that we passed the chance now. Plus both of us already think of the baby as DHs, even now, before the baby has even been conceived. So on Monday, we are going to let the doctor know that we need to get going on picking our donor and TRY and find one that looks at least something like DH and then it should be all ready and set to go for the retrieval date set for late April. Again, I'm sorry ive been absent from here. Ive been sooo depressed but am starting to feeling better about things. 

-I posted that in the "TWW" forums, while I was FREAKING out that I couldn't find our thread! Lol. 

I have my next RE appt on Monday and we'll go from there. Hopefully all works out. Dh said to me today, "I think your more nervous about the idea of a donor than I am.." And that made me feel better because if he is going to love this baby as his own (which I know he will!), there's nothing to worry about. He and I already say Aidens biological father was Our sperm donor for Aiden, except the only difference is, this time around, he'll be here from pregnancy to birth & beyond. He says the baby will be a daddy's boy or girl, no matter what. . As I said, I'm still sad about all of this, of course, but I'm soooo thankful to have my DH. He's so amazing for BADLY wanting to use donor sperm with me to ultimately make OUR little one. Hope this all works out before insurance is up still. If not, we do have a back up plan for funding just the transfer as long as we have some of my eggs frozen so I'm not as tense about the timing. 
Anyway, I'm glad to see the thread is indeed still alive! U have no idea how freaked I was when I came on to finally give a little update! 

I spent the day in the ER yest due to spotting/cramps/back pain/low-grade fever and I was scared due to just having the SHG/mock transfer Tues. But, they found NO trace of infection in my blood work and my pelvic exam & ultrasound went good too so I guess I should have rested more the first two days after the tests and maybe I wouldn't be feeling so bad...? Idk but I'm def keeping my eye on things and mentioning it to my RE on Monday. As of now, the egg retrieval is scheduled for the week of April 27th but ill get a more accurate date after our appt on Monday as well. 

Donor sperm is the one thing my insurance doesn't cover but after discovering the costs, we realized its affordable for us. Id really like the phlebotomist who did my blood work yest to be our donor (lol) because he looks SOO much like DH. Its crazy how much he looks like him. But itd be a bit awkward for us, asking for someone's sperm...lol. So I think a sperm bank is the best way to go for us. We dont want to KNOW our donor, as itd be a daily reminder to dh & I so we decided an anonymous donor would ultimately be the best choice for us. I really didn't think IVF would be happening but I never imagined dh to be soooo open to donor sperm. I'm seriously amazed with him and how strong he is for so happily making a decision like that, and he's JUST as excited for IVF to start as he was before & these are all things that DEF helped me be ok with It, as well. 

So much for a quick update...lol. I'm still not feeling the greatest but wanted to let you all know what's going on. I love u all & hopefully ill be back to my chat happy self soon. Its like I'm excited but sad all at once. I know the sadness will fade away though...it has already slowly started to in just the past day & by the time our BFP gets here, there will be no room for sadness! FX! 

It took me until today to write this, as talking about possible donor sperm was breaking my heart but clearly, I have a different view on donor sperm. I guess I thought dh wouldn't love the baby like he would if it was his swimmers but I now see, he will love the baby JUST as much, if not more. Plus he says having the baby be half me beat adoption in his eyes any day, which I agree with as well. 

Well, going to lay down again. I wish all u ladies lots of luck and dust! Talk to u all soon!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommymillard said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I see a line on all of these tests, just realized that they are 25miu ones if that makes a difference

its looking to me like u oed between CD14-18 (kinda hard to tell exactly) and are 8-12dpo today. I do see a little hint of a line on the bottom test in this pic so its probably just be a little too early and hopefully it'll be darker tomorrow! FX! I thought from the start that u truly oed CD14 so that may be the winner. We shall see! FX for a nice dark BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - can you pm me about your hubby's sperm issue? I am so curious about what it is that is preventing him from being able to.....you know


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, sorry you aren't feeling well and got bad news. But I'm happy that you're thinking positively and that DH is on board for donor sperm so you guys can get your little one. I hope you start feeling better soon and I'm excited for both of us to be pregnant in the next couple of months!


----------



## melewen

So sorry for the bad news Mary :( but it sounds like dh is so positive! It's a great way to look at it about Aidens sperm donor.. As soon as you have that little bean in your belly it will be HIS! I know its hard to wrestle with but he just sounds so much like he just can't wait to have a baby (from the get-go!) with you :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you ALL! You have no clue how much your kind words mean to me!! :)

And yes Michelle, FX VERYY tightly that we will both be seeing our BFP's within the next couple of months!


----------



## cutieq

What the ladies have said, Mary. Your hubs sounds amazing! I have such high hopes for you and I'm continuing to pray for your soon-to-be BFP!


----------



## jessilou

Glad to see you are back Mary was worried about you. Your husband sounds lovely.
I am glad things are slowly coming together for you , even though it isn't in the way that you expected. 

My DH and I are friends with a couple whose child is through a sperm donor, they had made it common knowledge to everyone. But it means nothing because they relationship the father has with his daughter is amazing because she was such a wanted child


----------



## mdscpa

So very sorry to hear about it Mary... :hugs: Like what the other ladies said, your DH is superb.... I'm sure your little one will be loved unconditionally... It'll be his like how he is with Aiden.....


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> In addition to the clomid, we were taking fertile aid (for men and women) and fertile cm. so, Fx this is our month. DH and I keep saying "come on little blastocyte!" :haha:

I'm pro-fertilaid, but this combination got me concerned hun....


----------



## laurac1988

Mary - we are obv using donor sperm too but for a different reason. It took us a long time to realise that it's love that makes a family, not genes. There's some great kids books out there about IVF and donor sperm (for straight and gay couples) that help explain it to kids. They are great - usually something like "mummy and daddy needed some help to make you, so a nice man gave them a gift in order for you to be made in mummy's tummy" or similar. This one is lovely https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pea-th...iption_secondary_view_pageState_1425803251077
I think your DH sounds wonderful. And he's totally right. The baby will be 100% his. Father means so much more than biology.

As for me
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B3104EA2-FE65-4755-AB4B-DF85B5FF71D7_zpsxywkbijn.jpg
We are inseminating again later this afternoon


----------



## mdscpa

FX Laura..... Yay for solid smiley..... :dance:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Yay for solid smiley Laura!
Very sorry about your news Mary, but your OH sounds brilliant. :) :hugs:

As for me, spotting started again last night, so thought I was out for good! Ruined mine and OH's date night, as I went to the loo, it was there when I wiped again, and I thought that's it - I just wanted to go home and cry! :( however woken up today, and nothing at all again! Just the clear CM I usually have, even when I checked inside.. I'm beyond confused, feel like my body is playing games with me :wacko: X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry the news wasn't what you guys were hoping for Mary!! I have no idea why they wouldn't be able to use DH's perfectly normal sperm - not fair! Dh however sounds like an amazing man, he has accepted and loved Aiden as his own and I'm sure he will love your new baby just the same :hugs:

Rebecca, have you tested by any chance? 

FX Laura, I hope this is your cycle :dust:

June, any signs of af? I sure hope not!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Not yet, I don't dare! :haha: X


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Mary - we are obv using donor sperm too but for a different reason. It took us a long time to realise that it's love that makes a family, not genes. There's some great kids books out there about IVF and donor sperm (for straight and gay couples) that help explain it to kids. They are great - usually something like "mummy and daddy needed some help to make you, so a nice man gave them a gift in order for you to be made in mummy's tummy" or similar. This one is lovely https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pea-th...iption_secondary_view_pageState_1425803251077
> I think your DH sounds wonderful. And he's totally right. The baby will be 100% his. Father means so much more than biology.
> 
> As for me
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B3104EA2-FE65-4755-AB4B-DF85B5FF71D7_zpsxywkbijn.jpg
> We are inseminating again later this afternoon

Exactly! Thats what Dh said to me as well..."just because the baby wont have half of my genes, it'll still be half you and I'll very happily take that!" I was def more hesitant than him. Mainly because I was afraid of "the talk" when the baby's older and I was worried about dh loving the baby as his own but I see now that he WILL, no matter what. And your 100% right, its love that makes a happy home, not genes and again, thats basically what DH said to me through out our many talks about his so far. 
I'm def going to purchase one of those books...Im sure there's many extremely helpful pointers for us. Thank you, Laura. :hugs:

Oh and YAY for solid smiley!!! FX so tight for u!!


----------



## TTC74

What a supportive wonderful DH you have Mary! I'm so happy for the two of you as you move forward toward your dream. 

AFM - I'm just sitting around being impatient for the next few days to pass so I can start looking for spotting, testing, etc. O on clomid was SO painful, I have to believe I popped out a good solid egg! Fx for a March BFP!


----------



## Twinsie

Mary- I'm so sorry for the challenges you've had to overcome but it does sond like there's nothing you and hubby can't get through together. I'm happy you have a supportive mature man to go through this all with. That makes it a lot easier! I wish you the best picking out a donor that looks like DH !!

Ladies that are ovulating- good luck catching that eggy !

Rebecca- test! Test! Test ! Lol 

Afm: sore boobs are officially here!!! One more week until my first dr appt and scan! I wish the week would be over already!


----------



## Jrepp

Laura - I am such an idiot!! I didn't realize that I follow your blog LOL. I was looking through my reader and was like I know I saw that exact same picture somewhere LOL.


----------



## laurac1988

Hahahahaha! I follow you too x


----------



## Jrepp

Only difference is you probably realized you follow me lol. I am pretty sure I have commented on your blogs about "this girl on the forums going through the same thing" and probably said the exact same things here and there. OMG!


----------



## laurac1988

Don't worry lol if you have I haven't noticed  xxx


----------



## rebeccalouise

Opinions? Spotting has got worse, trying to stay hopeful though :( comes on at the same time every night! :wacko: X
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150308_18_51_30_Pro.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## laurac1988

I don't see anything hun. Sorry x


----------



## Twinsie

Bah I don't see anything. I really wanted too!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## rebeccalouise

No idea now! :haha: On cycle day 32 though, normally only have 30 day cycles.. :wacko: X


----------



## mommysylvia

Sorry ladies I havent been on lately. He finished his job in Pecos, Texas now we only have 2 and a half weeks to visit family before we move again so trying to make the most of it. We might move to Iowa instead of Colorado since it pays more. The other day we bought a big cookie from Great American Cookie and its says "I'm pregnant" in spanish, and we surprised my mother in law and his aunt. She knows perfect English but she prefers to speak Spanish except to me lol.

Still planning to tell my family whenever they make up their mind about a "share-a-dish' get together. I can't rush them because it will be so obvious lol. I have his family's reaction I'll put them on YouTube once I have my family's video. 


Fx to the ladies still wanting their BFPs! 
Mary-So sorry to hear about your DHs sperm, GL to whichever step you take next FX! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150308_174927.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommysylvia

rebeccalouise said:


> Opinions? Spotting has got worse, trying to stay hopeful though :( comes on at the same time every night! :wacko: X

I see a line I'm not sure what kind of line it is though (BFP, evap?) Fx!!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

This morning's test.. Woke up to some spots/streaks of blood within my normal CM, nothing else so far! :wacko: X
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150309_08_03_22_Pro (2).jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Michellebelle

I feel like I see something really light. It's hard to tell for sure though. Fx!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Still no AF, and spotting has stopped! :wacko: These are all from this morning to now, I'm driving myself mad :haha: X
 



Attached Files:







wp_ss_20150309_0001.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 13









WP_20150309_09_08_28_Pro.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12









WP_20150309_09_49_48_Pro.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Rebecca, I am seeing something on your 1st test that you posted. To me personally it looks like the same as the test that I had on 9dpo which was the start of my BFP.

I edited your pic like I did with mine

https://i.imgur.com/5mjeRYu.jpg

I don't want to get your hopes up but having said that I am hopeful for you and I hope your tests get darker. If this is the start hopefully tomorrow morning will have some pink to it :D

FX and TONS of :dust:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Ah thank you hun! That'll help me show OH, as he doesn't know what he's looking for! :haha: X


----------



## TTC74

I don't see anything ladies. Sorry. 

AFM - Twiddling my thumbs at 3DPO here.


----------



## melewen

Rebecca I feel like I see something on that IC and the one you posted before that on its own. Fx! Can't wait for updates 

Sylvia love that cake!! So what is DH's heritage? I am learning spanish (but I have no one to practice with!) but I have been telling all the ladies at the restaurants we go to estoy embarazada because I can't hardly eat anything and they're like what is wrong with you today?! Hahah. I tried to get digital spanish hpt's in Mexico when we were there a couple months ago but really didn't think I would be getting my BFP any time soon!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you! Going to get an FRER I think :) x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you get something clearer on the FRER. I didn't comment on yesterday's ones as I couldn't see anything there but I'm sure I see something now.
FX so tightly that it is there and not an evap!

Common BFP's we need to get the ball rolling here so that the :dust: can start gathering for Mary's IVF as well :D

Michelle, Laura and Froggy you guys are next up for testing so make us proud :D


----------



## melewen

Mary I wanted to share this with you - I love this blog and just noticed her IVF timing is very close to yours!! I thought you might like to follow

https://unpregnantchicken.com/2015/03/micro-post-crazy-things-never-thought-id/


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh I loooove unpregnant chicken!


----------



## mdscpa

Becs, i second Pam.. I'm seeing a line on that test including this test.

https://i62.tinypic.com/dnin0y.jpg​


----------



## Twinsie

I see a very faint beginning of a line on two of them!!!! The first two..


----------



## rebeccalouise

Still no spotting today. Chemist didn't have any FRER, so I got some cheapies. Twin pack, so I used one - :bfn:, started to cry and feel heartbroken.. But then I realised they're only 25 sensitivity, would that pick up my levels at the mo? :wacko: X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not an expert on the tests Rebecca so not sure about your last question. I'm seeing faint lines so hoping that you just need some more time for the levels to rise nicely. Remember can take 20+ hours for them to double so that could be every 2nd day that they'll get darker. 

Just keep using FMU as they seem to work best. Still keeping my FX for you :D


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thanks hun! X


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Rebecca I feel like I see something on that IC and the one you posted before that on its own. Fx! Can't wait for updates
> 
> Sylvia love that cake!! So what is DH's heritage? I am learning spanish (but I have no one to practice with!) but I have been telling all the ladies at the restaurants we go to estoy embarazada because I can't hardly eat anything and they're like what is wrong with you today?! Hahah. I tried to get digital spanish hpt's in Mexico when we were there a couple months ago but really didn't think I would be getting my BFP any time soon!

He's Hispanic, his parents are from Mexico and he was born in Louisiana. I on the other hand was born and raised in Texas. I'm Hispanic, black, and white. I can understand a lot of Spanish but I don't speak it, I sound funny lol. That would've been cool to get those digital ones!


----------



## melewen

Mommysylvia neat, I'm trying to focus my dialect on Mexican Spanish so I wish I could come hang out with you all for a bit! Lol. We are hoping to go to Spain in about 2 years and I cannot freaking understand the lispy 'c's they use. They just sound so weird! Anyway.. :haha:


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry the news wasn't what you guys were hoping for Mary!! I have no idea why they wouldn't be able to use DH's perfectly normal sperm - not fair! Dh however sounds like an amazing man, he has accepted and loved Aiden as his own and I'm sure he will love your new baby just the same :hugs:
> 
> Rebecca, have you tested by any chance?
> 
> FX Laura, I hope this is your cycle :dust:
> 
> June, any signs of af? I sure hope not!!

Got me late Sat. night, but I already knew she was coming after a temp drop that morning. I'm OK but feeling more and more like it's never going to happen. I am not going to stop trying but I am diverting my heart's focus elsewhere. It's just too frustrating and I am questioning whether I'm cut out for all this. I will be on here as more of an advisor or just to know how everyone else is.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Damn it all to hell! I'm sorry June :hugs:
I get the frustration, was there too BUT it will all be worth it I promise.

I'm praying for all of you to get your BFP's soon! Be kind to yourself hun and glad to hear you'll keep trying. 

I cannot translate it directly but in my language we have a saying "aanhouers wen" which means those who keep on trying will win :hugs:


----------



## starryjune

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Damn it all to hell! I'm sorry June :hugs:
> I get the frustration, was there too BUT it will all be worth it I promise.
> 
> I'm praying for all of you to get your BFP's soon! Be kind to yourself hun and glad to hear you'll keep trying.
> 
> I cannot translate it directly but in my language we have a saying "aanhouers wen" which means those who keep on trying will win :hugs:

Thanks so much for the support... I really thought this would be easier. I mean, I tried so hard for 20 years NOT to get pregnant, and it seems so easy for everyone I know. DH and I are the only ones on his side of the family with no kids. Buuuuut... I keep reminding myself there are just as many like me out there - but they don't talk about it. And I know it's not just a one-time lucky chance for most, either. So, hopefully it will happen this year or next. I just ordered another big bundle of Wondfos... that's always kinda sad, esp. buying more f-ing tampons.


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Mommysylvia neat, I'm trying to focus my dialect on Mexican Spanish so I wish I could come hang out with you all for a bit! Lol. We are hoping to go to Spain in about 2 years and I cannot freaking understand the lispy 'c's they use. They just sound so weird! Anyway.. :haha:

I know I need to get some motivation to speak it lol I can't say the "r"!


----------



## starryjune

Oh - one concern I have is the midcycle spotting I had this cycle, and also that my cycles are a day or two off a lot lately (AF came a little over a day early this time, but my LP was still 14, so that's good I think). I did start a prenatal called Pregnitude a month ago, though, and wonder if that shifted my hormones to cause the spotting?? It's supposed to help egg quality vs. the normal prenatals. My plan is to take that instead of the reg. prenatal vitamin except during my period, as there's no egg issues to worry about then. Anyone know if supplement changes can cause spotting/early AF?


----------



## laurac1988

Pregnitude can. It contains inositol, which is very powerful


----------



## starryjune

laurac1988 said:


> Pregnitude can. It contains inositol, which is very powerful

OK, good to know! Do you think it's OK that I take a break from it during my period?? Or should I stay on it every day? I switched back to my Rainbow Prenatal One vitamins on Sat. and was planning to start the Pregnitude again in a few days after AF is gone.


----------



## Jrepp

My understanding is a lot of herbs and supplements can cause mid cycle spotting. I would first and foremost suggest a consult with your doctor to make sure they are ok for you to take. If you're worried about egg quality and your doctor says its ok to take them, I would stay on them at least from af to ovulation and switch after ovulation as eggs start maturing at the beginning of the cycle


----------



## starryjune

Thanks - I will start taking it again tomorrow, CD3, until a couple days after O.


----------



## froggyfrog

Sylivia, where are you from?


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry about AF June :hugs:

Over here, I think I may ovulate today or tomorrow. I've had blazing positive opks and today I've had a few pains on my right side. Until I get a temp rise, I'll bd with DH every other day!


----------



## mommysylvia

froggyfrog said:


> Sylivia, where are you from?

Fort worth, tx


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh ok. Im from Galveston, dh is from Houston. We met because our moms both moved about 8 miles from each other to a little town called Schulenburg. Its in between san Antonio and Houston


----------



## jessilou

starryjune said:


> Thanks - I will start taking it again tomorrow, CD3, until a couple days after O.

Sorry to here of AF:hugs: :( wishing you all the best for this cycle xo


----------



## Jrepp

In need of a good laugh? Check out this video on YouTube

https://youtu.be/ohdFabVK388


----------



## TTC74

I found this excellent information for those of us in the TWW! 

https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit1.php

Here's the graphic from the extensive article.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74, your chart looks amazing.... Can't wait to see temps on the 2nd week of TWW..... 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Well here's today's test. Absolutely nothing. I'm heartbroken and so confused. I've never used one of these tests before, so I don't know how sensitive they are - but surely they would be picking a little something up at least? Just facing the fact I am not pregnant, and my body has gone backwards to abnormal cycles again :cry: Deverstated to say the least. I've now gotta tell an excited OH.. It's not like I even had one false bfp, I had 2! So cruel :nope: X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cant see the pic Rebecca! I'm so sorry that it is BFN today. We saw those lines!! You wont be the 1st one on this thread to get mean lines like that :growlmad: I'm really so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I don't know if the test I used today wasn't as sensitive or what? :shrug: I think I'm just trying to hold on to the little hope I have left. :nope: It was the first time I had used one of these brand tests, tried to search for the sensitivity, but can't find it anywhere.. I read the early predictor tests are 12, and the IC are 20, so maybe this one was higher, that's why it hasn't picked up? As the IC was only faint yesterday.. I don't know :nope: X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Here's the test from this morning. Acutest, early sign - that's the brand. Doesn't have much info in the box about them, or online! :/ x
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150310_09_50_59_Pro.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 10









InstagramCapture_bdc1f66b-af53-4cb0-b0db-58b6f8005826.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

My chart looks very pretty, but I don't know what, if anything, it means to have a rising BBT pre-implantation. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## mdscpa

It means, your progesterone is high causing your temp to rise or stay high.... This happens until 7 dpo when it reaches the highest (hence the CD21 test or progesterone test assuming 28 day cycle) then mid-cycle dip before another rise... This is the normal cycle or pattern but everyone is unique and will have their own TWW pattern... 2nd week is the best week to watch the temps.... :dance:.. During my :bfp: month, my temps were so stable and really different with my other charts which made me think that i might be pregnant i just didn't test until 14dpo... So far, your temps were not close to the patterns/charts you have previously, FX for high temps and :bfp: hun...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Becs, sorry about the :bfn:... I did see the faint lines fro your tests yesterday but today nothing.... FX that test is not that sensitive and you're just few days away to that elusive :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely rise!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry for your bfn becks!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Rebecca, I still have my fingers crossed for you! 

TTC74, your chart does look awesome! You took Clomid this month, right? I hope it works!

AFM, I think I may have Oed yesterday. Slight temp rise today. We will see what this morning's Opk says and what tomorrow's temp looks like! TMI, my nipples are a little sore this morning.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies. I wanted to check in and see how everyone is. 

I had my follow up appt with my RE yest and yest a.m I woke up completely confused about using a donor. So, we are going to go ahead and start the paper and extra "donor blood work" so that its all set for us to order, if thats what we choose to do. Dh is still 100% fine with donor...idk why its bugging me so much. I guess I have a HUGE fear that dh would think its more my baby than his...I want this baby WITH him (no matter how we do it) I just need to make sure my heart feels its the right thing to do first, u know? 

We may just go ahead and do the retrieval and then after dh has some stuff done, we can use the eggs collected next April/May with dhs swimmers. Dh made a comment last night that he didn't want to wait any longer for a baby IF we dont have to (meaning, if I become more ok with a donor again, he'd rather not wait) and this all is def going to help me make my final decision with him so its good to hear buut, I think I'm leaning towards tubal surgery right after the retrieval. My RE said we actually could have pretty good odds at the surgery. He said when he did my SHG, he was able to see my tube and he didn't see anything "abnormal that stuck out to him"...So I guess it opened a little, where he could actually see some tube! And given that he could see what I had for damage, for the most part, he thinks it could be done if we get a very experienced surgeon for the procedure so Thats def something I am thinking about. Its funny because a year ago, my doc who preformed my HSG thought there was NO hope for my tube, but she was wrong about MANY things and I'm hoping this is one of them. Now my struggle is, do I take the risk of surgery and possibly waiting til next year to conceive or use a donor and get our LO sooner. There's so many HARD decisions in such a short amount of time!! Ugh. I know whatever decision we end up making will be the right one. 

Well gota get Aiden to the bus. I hope u all have an amazing day! I feel bad that ive been absent from here so much. Damn depression!!!

I wish u all TONS of dust!!!! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Yes Michelle, I did take clomid this month. So, I'm praying that my body is amping up the progesterone in preparation for implantation and not just because of the clomid (or if it IS the latter that a blastocyst is ready to burrow it's way into an excellent endometrial lining because of the high progesterone).


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Yes Michelle, I did take clomid this month. So, I'm praying that my body is amping up the progesterone in preparation for implantation and not just because of the clomid (or if it IS the latter that a blastocyst is ready to burrow it's way into an excellent endometrial lining because of the high progesterone).

Good luck! I told u clomid makes some beautiful charts! Lol. But it can only make it beautiful for so long so if it stays this way, thats a great sign! :). FX soo tight for u! I really and truly hope its ur BFP cycle!! FX FX FX!


----------



## TTC74

I just found this. Hopefully, my husband's swimmers reached what must've been a mature egg and that blastocyst reaches my uterus!

Clomid, normally taken for five days at the beginning of the menstrual cycle, acts as both an estrogenic and anti-estrogenic drug. Clomid occupies estrogen receptors on the ovary, pituitary, hypothalamus and endometrial tissue. Clomid stimulates the release of gonadotropins, hormones that stimulate follicle development and egg maturation. Clomid not only induces ovulation in women who may not ovulate at all but also produces a "better" follicle. A more mature and well-developed follicle will produce a better corpus luteum, which may in turn produce more progesterone.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I just found this. Hopefully, my husband's swimmers reached what must've been a mature egg and that blastocyst reaches my uterus!
> 
> Clomid, normally taken for five days at the beginning of the menstrual cycle, acts as both an estrogenic and anti-estrogenic drug. Clomid occupies estrogen receptors on the ovary, pituitary, hypothalamus and endometrial tissue. Clomid stimulates the release of gonadotropins, hormones that stimulate follicle development and egg maturation. Clomid not only induces ovulation in women who may not ovulate at all but also produces a "better" follicle. A more mature and well-developed follicle will produce a better corpus luteum, which may in turn produce more progesterone.

correct! ;) Ill probably be taking clomid as well for my retrieval to help make for many mature eggys . My doctor described it alot like that, as well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So for anyone who has been stalking...In short, the enzymes DID help my tube, at least some! :) I'm happy I was able to find that info out! Its a huge reason I'm thinking about just having the surgery done now, for any adhesions and such that they may still need to fix for my tube to work right. I would just finish taking the enzymes for another few months BUT I dont want to waist my good insurance while I have it available. Itd be amazing to end up conceiving naturally after this big IVF let down. FX!


I swear, I'm going to be fighting with myself about what to do until the day actually comes!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Well, AF arrived about an hour ago. I'm in a lot of pain, and I don't normally have any pain! I have a feeling we did get pregnant, but lost it very early on - just because of those lines I was getting, there must of been some HCG in my system. :cry: I'll keep my doctors app, just so I can go in and talk to them about it - hopefully get some answers. Thank you everyone for your continued support, I really appreciate it. <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary I'm sending you tons of :hugs: 
You've been through so much and to have this added on top of it all is just so unfair.


----------



## aidensmommy1

rebeccalouise said:


> Well, AF arrived about an hour ago. I'm in a lot of pain, and I don't normally have any pain! I have a feeling we did get pregnant, but lost it very early on - just because of those lines I was getting, there must of been some HCG in my system. :cry: I'll keep my doctors app, just so I can go in and talk to them about it - hopefully get some answers. Thank you everyone for your continued support, I really appreciate it. <3

I'm so sorry hun :(. Lots of hugs your way! :hugs:

Also, for the future, I have had evaps on just about every brand test ive used, and they always have SOME color to the "second line". I wanted to add this for the future to help u a little. Ive been quietly stalking to see if ur lines got any darker. I was really rooting for ur BFP! :-\. This month will be the one for u!  My new test rule is Do Not believe it until u see a line getting darker...well I shouldn't say new rule, its been my rule since cycle 12 or so of TTC. I got so many mean evaps before that...and after. Evaps suck, but they're everywhere now!!! It makes me so angry! I hope u get a BigFatPositive that gets darker and darker next cycle!! FX so hard. I'm sorry AF is being mean to u as well :(. I randomly started getting painful periods about 10 months ago and it really stinks! Hopefully the pain eases for u soon. Again, I'm so sorry. Lots of dust to you for ur new cycle! GL hun! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary I'm sending you tons of :hugs:
> You've been through so much and to have this added on top of it all is just so unfair.

Thank u Pamela. I wish these decisions weren't so hard! Its like I feel like I won't make the right choice but if a LO is made out of whatever choice I make, clearly, it WAS the right one. FX whatever choice I make leads to a BFP much sooner than later! :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

aidensmommy1 said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF arrived about an hour ago. I'm in a lot of pain, and I don't normally have any pain! I have a feeling we did get pregnant, but lost it very early on - just because of those lines I was getting, there must of been some HCG in my system. :cry: I'll keep my doctors app, just so I can go in and talk to them about it - hopefully get some answers. Thank you everyone for your continued support, I really appreciate it. <3
> 
> I'm so sorry hun :(. Lots of hugs your way! :hugs:
> 
> Also, for the future, I have had evaps on just about every brand test ive used, and they always have SOME color to the "second line". I wanted to add this for the future to help u a little. Ive been quietly stalking to see if ur lines got any darker. I was really rooting for ur BFP! :-\. This month will be the one for u!  My new test rule is Do Not believe it until u see a line getting darker...well I shouldn't say new rule, its been my rule since cycle 12 or so of TTC. I got so many mean evaps before that...and after. Evaps suck, but they're everywhere now!!! It makes me so angry! I hope u get a BigFatPositive that gets darker and darker next cycle!! FX so hard. I'm sorry AF is being mean to u as well :(. I randomly started getting painful periods about 10 months ago and it really stinks! Hopefully the pain eases for u soon. Again, I'm so sorry. Lots of dust to you for ur new cycle! GL hun! :dust:Click to expand...

thank you hun! this cycle was 34 days, however the spotting started at 30 days. so I'm hoping the next month will match, around a 30-34 day cycle again would be great, and hopefully it'll be our month. I'm glad I went for a normal cycle again, that's a big achievement for me :) so I'm going to try and look at the positives. I think when we're married, and we move into our first home together (OH is in the army, so he's away all week - we're moving to camp after the wedding!), things will be more relaxed - so then, hopefully, it'll happen! I'm just going to focus on the wedding, and all of the good things. <3 x

about the evaps, yeah, they are very nasty! I think next month I'll hold out testing until the day AF is due, if not later! I can't keep doing this to myself, it's not fair. :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary I'm sending you tons of :hugs:
> You've been through so much and to have this added on top of it all is just so unfair.
> 
> Thank u Pamela. I wish these decisions weren't so hard! Its like I feel like I won't make the right choice but if a LO is made out of whatever choice I make, clearly, it WAS the right one. FX whatever choice I make leads to a BFP much sooner than later! :)Click to expand...

I don't think you can make a wrong one hun. I know it is not the same thing but I have now for the 3rd time contracted kidney/bladder infection and have now received 2 courses of antibiotics as my white blood cells are way high etc. The risk of preterm labour outweighs the drinking of the meds so I'm taking the meds.

The risk of you not having a baby with Dh at this stage is higher than having one with him even if a donor is used. I can understand the anxiety and cannot imagine how scary this must all feel but I have faith that dh will love this baby just as much as he loves Aiden. He sounds like an amazing guy and you are a great mom, how can he not love you and your kids? :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary I'm sending you tons of :hugs:
> You've been through so much and to have this added on top of it all is just so unfair.
> 
> Thank u Pamela. I wish these decisions weren't so hard! Its like I feel like I won't make the right choice but if a LO is made out of whatever choice I make, clearly, it WAS the right one. FX whatever choice I make leads to a BFP much sooner than later! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can make a wrong one hun. I know it is not the same thing but I have now for the 3rd time contracted kidney/bladder infection and have now received 2 courses of antibiotics as my white blood cells are way high etc. The risk of preterm labour outweighs the drinking of the meds so I'm taking the meds.
> 
> The risk of you not having a baby with Dh at this stage is higher than having one with him even if a donor is used. I can understand the anxiety and cannot imagine how scary this must all feel but I have faith that dh will love this baby just as much as he loves Aiden. He sounds like an amazing guy and you are a great mom, how can he not love you and your kids? :hugs:Click to expand...

aww I'm sorry, I hope u feel better!

And I didn't add in before, but we can use DHs sperm after a 6 month treatment and then 6 months after that, so 12 months total, or if my tube gets fixed, It can happen as soon as it wants to happen, lol, so the odds of having a baby with dhs sperm or donor sperm are about the same...dhs sperm would be the higher ratio if my tube were to open. The only thing is WHEN/how soon it could happen with dhs swimmers. You know? The stupid lab thinks this treatment needs to be done for their own liability before dhs sperm can be used, and if we get the eggs frozen now, we will only have to pay about $3500 (rather than $12,000+) to have the transfer done after the treatment, when we dont have the good insurance anymore. Knowing that we would have a "back-up plan" for next April is what's making me really want to try the tubal surgery. I honestly think that could work, and I wish I had spoken with a specialist about It last yr, rather than listen to my stupid old doctor. She really messed up our chances, alot, with all her false information. 

So anyway, either way there WILL be a baby, we just may have to pay more $ out of pocket and wait an extra year. I'm spending this week looking for the best doctor around for tubal surgery. I'm asking about doctors personal success rates, as well as national success rates of successfully opening a tube, and once we speak with someone who is very experienced with these surgeries, that'll most likely be when we fully make up our minds about what to do. 

And your absolutely right, dh would love any baby we have, with all of his heart, no matter what. Its just knowing that we CAN use his sperm after a year is making it a hard choice. I mean, we have already waited 2yrs, what's another year? That'd honestly be just about the worst case scenario, having to wait way longer then we were hoping. I guess we'll see how it all plays out! Whatever will be, will be! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I 100% understand what is making your decision difficult. Waiting vs. doing it now but then not having his biological baby. I would be baffled to.

You don't have to answer me on this one if it is not my place to know, but it's just that I am very confused as to why the can't use it now? If they are talking about liability things can they not have you sign a waiver? I thought DH's sperm was all good.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I 100% understand what is making your decision difficult. Waiting vs. doing it now but then not having his biological baby. I would be baffled to.
> 
> You don't have to answer me on this one if it is not my place to know, but it's just that I am very confused as to why the can't use it now? If they are talking about liability things can they not have you sign a waiver? I thought DH's sperm was all good.

They won't do a waiver...i tried asking that question yest, Lol. Ugh. 

Ok so here it goes, when dh was younger, his father was NOT careful at all and dh ended up catching hep-C from a razor of his fathers. We knew he had this the whole time and clearly have been unprotected for over 2yrs and I'm still hep-c negative so CLEARLY his swimmers are NOT carrying the virus BUT they feel there's liability issues until they give him a mix of 2 infusions for 6 months to lower his viral load. And then after that 6 months, it takes 6 months to get all the bad stuff from the treatment out of dhs swimmers or else the treatment meds can cause birth defects, which is why we were told to get pregnant FIRST and now we're being told the opposite. Its so damn frustrating!! And he said that there's a VERY SMALL (.02%) chance that the virus could be passed to me via IVF and they're afraid we would blame them...LoL...Thats when I said, Isn't there a waiver we can sign for this?! We would never even think to BLAME them for anything like that! Either way, with or without treatment, the virus will stil be there so thats what really ticks me off...If they can do it after a treatment (not by any means a cure!) then why cant it be before?! U know? ugh. And there's NO policy on this, whatsoever, so they could have said yes if they wanted to. I'm still searching for clinics to reach out to but we'll see. So thats the whole issue. I had to tell u guys because I know it must be driving ppl nuts not knowing why we can't use perfectly good sperm NOW. And the clinic & docs knew about the hep-c before we even had our first consult and not one single person told us that this could be a barrier for us doing IVF. You would think they would have told me immediately that there's a chance they wouldn't be able to perform IVF with his swimmers right now, but instead they let me get all excited and I really and truly thought "this is it!" :-\.
Anyway, so his sperm can be used in the future so as long as we have some eggs frozen, awaiting us, we will have options :). I'm really praying we can make this tubal surgery thing work tho!! Another possibility is to do IVF now with donor but also save half of our eggs and try for another LO when we're ready for another. THIS IS TOO MUCH TO THINK ABOUT!!!! lol. But as u and I both said, whatever choice we make, WILL be the right one! :)

Edit-There are 2 clinics in London that would take us now so if we can have my eggs sent there, there's a possibility of IVF happening before treatment with his swimmers as well, probably around September/October. Plus they're a little cheaper for just the transfer so that's something we are thinking about as well. I was thinking if we do the tubal surgery, it succeeds and we still aren't pregnant by October/November, we'll travel for it. Again, too many choices to think about!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh wow that seems like a mind f*ck. I'm glad you and DH are talking through and working through. I guess it's up to what you two decide - only you can make that decision. Whatever you decide, I know you will get your little one in the end. All the best xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with Laura, my mind is screwed!

I would assume that you being negative all this time means his swimmers are fine. Grrr why must there always be a stone to roll away!?

I hope you guys can get going soon with whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Oh wow that seems like a mind f*ck. I'm glad you and DH are talking through and working through. I guess it's up to what you two decide - only you can make that decision. Whatever you decide, I know you will get your little one in the end. All the best xx

a mind f**k is right! And Thank u for ur support! The kind words mean so much! I feel a little better now that I just shared our "issue" and now I can actually talk openly about ALL of it with u ladies. Its been driving me nuts and its been a huge reason ive been silent on here. I just haven't known how to explain things without stating what the issue is, u know? Now u ladies know everything again, which is good for me since I can vent about it now. Dh said if it helps me to talk about it, he doesn't mind me telling you girls. I feel really blessed to have him as my OH. I couldn't have asked for a better dh! . 

Are u passed O this cycle? I'm so behind from not being on here much this past week! If you are in the TWW, I wish u TONS AND TONS of baby dust! I know you'll get ur LO as well! 
If you dont mind me asking, how did u confront your donor about being your donor? Dh and I were thinking about asking someone we know, if that's what we decide on, we just have NO CLUE how to even go about that conversation...lol. Any tips u may have would be much appreciated! :) GL hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm with Laura, my mind is screwed!
> 
> I would assume that you being negative all this time means his swimmers are fine. Grrr why must there always be a stone to roll away!?
> 
> I hope you guys can get going soon with whatever you decide :hugs:

RIGHT?! And they like think his swimmers will infect they're lab as well, lol. I have direct contact with his "bodily fluids" and I'm not catching s**t!!! So how would sperm that's not even touching any other embryos be dangerous? I said "what do u all do... mix all the sperm together!? You guys aren't making sense!!" ...my doctor got a kick out of that comment. He did fight SO hard for us and I know if it were up to him, he'd do it, its the embryologist thats scared of "his lab being contaminated". I'm telling u, if I ever win the lottery, I will be making a donation specifically for them to get equipment and space for "hep-c positive patients" because my doctor said IF they had more incubators, they could do it. I read that 2 out of 3 people have this virus in the U.S, so ud think they'd already have separate incubators & equipment but noo, of course not! I know they help patients with HIV at many clinics....why is that ok but not hep-c, u know? Grrr!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ugh, im so so frustrated for you mary!!! I know that you will make whatever decision is best for you!!


----------



## Twinsie

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I 100% understand what is making your decision difficult. Waiting vs. doing it now but then not having his biological baby. I would be baffled to.
> 
> You don't have to answer me on this one if it is not my place to know, but it's just that I am very confused as to why the can't use it now? If they are talking about liability things can they not have you sign a waiver? I thought DH's sperm was all good.
> 
> They won't do a waiver...i tried asking that question yest, Lol. Ugh.
> 
> Ok so here it goes, when dh was younger, his father was NOT careful at all and dh ended up catching hep-C from a razor of his fathers. We knew he had this the whole time and clearly have been unprotected for over 2yrs and I'm still hep-c negative so CLEARLY his swimmers are NOT carrying the virus BUT they feel there's liability issues until they give him a mix of 2 infusions for 6 months to lower his viral load. And then after that 6 months, it takes 6 months to get all the bad stuff from the treatment out of dhs swimmers or else the treatment meds can cause birth defects, which is why we were told to get pregnant FIRST and now we're being told the opposite. Its so damn frustrating!! And he said that there's a VERY SMALL (.02%) chance that the virus could be passed to me via IVF and they're afraid we would blame them...LoL...Thats when I said, Isn't there a waiver we can sign for this?! We would never even think to BLAME them for anything like that! Either way, with or without treatment, the virus will stil be there so thats what really ticks me off...If they can do it after a treatment (not by any means a cure!) then why cant it be before?! U know? ugh. And there's NO policy on this, whatsoever, so they could have said yes if they wanted to. I'm still searching for clinics to reach out to but we'll see. So thats the whole issue. I had to tell u guys because I know it must be driving ppl nuts not knowing why we can't use perfectly good sperm NOW. And the clinic & docs knew about the hep-c before we even had our first consult and not one single person told us that this could be a barrier for us doing IVF. You would think they would have told me immediately that there's a chance they wouldn't be able to perform IVF with his swimmers right now, but instead they let me get all excited and I really and truly thought "this is it!" :-\.
> Anyway, so his sperm can be used in the future so as long as we have some eggs frozen, awaiting us, we will have options :). I'm really praying we can make this tubal surgery thing work tho!! Another possibility is to do IVF now with donor but also save half of our eggs and try for another LO when we're ready for another. THIS IS TOO MUCH TO THINK ABOUT!!!! lol. But as u and I both said, whatever choice we make, WILL be the right one! :)
> 
> Edit-There are 2 clinics in London that would take us now so if we can have my eggs sent there, there's a possibility of IVF happening before treatment with his swimmers as well, probably around September/October. Plus they're a little cheaper for just the transfer so that's something we are thinking about as well. I was thinking if we do the tubal surgery, it succeeds and we still aren't pregnant by October/November, we'll travel for it. Again, too many choices to think about!Click to expand...

That sounds promising Mary!!! I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time. You are handling it extremely well given the circumstances. I hope you get what you want!!!


----------



## TTC74

Wishing you all the good luck in the world Mary. Sorry you're going through so much. 

AFM - I'm feeling junky today. I've got a headache, hot flashes, and I'm moody as all get out. Progesterone surge, maybe?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Chelsea, Twinsie, & TTC! . I trust that with the support from all of you ladies, as well as my DH, whatever decision I come to will be for the absolute best :). FX for amazing things to come! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u all so much for showing support and not being judgmental in any shape or form. You all are the best for that! Ive needed to talk about this with ppl other then my mother & DH. I really cant thank u all enough for the support I've gotten & know I'll continue to receive from u all. I love how our group is truly sticking together until we all get our BFP's :). I hope I dont make u ladies wait for me to join you for too long! :haha:. I know it won't be long before everyone on this thread has their BFP! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74, it def sounds like ur progesterone is up nice & high! FX sooo very tight that your "golden egg" was fertilized and can take in all of the progesterone your bodies producing! Clomid is def going to make u feel some heavy TWW symptoms with or without a BFP, u know? But from what ive seen, if its out of the normal FOR YOU, even while on clomid, it can be a great sign. Something is giving me a great feeling for you. Ur temps already looked good last cycle too so FX the clomid just gave u that extra little boost u needed for that BFP! :) I cant wait to see ur temps over this next week!!!! Ill be stalking u now. If I could bet on u getting ur BFP this cycle, I would! ;) GL!!! Oh btw, when will u start testing?! Lol, I'm so impatient! I have to live vicariously through you all while I await my turn :haha:.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm wishing you lots and lots of luck Mary. It sounds like you've been through so much, keep strong and positive! <3 FX very tightly for you! :dust: X


----------



## aidensmommy1

I almost want to pee on a stick this cycle, just to POAS....lol. Maybe I will! :haha: ....In a few days I probably will. I keep thinking "if I wait, my tests are going to be sitting here and I wont even be able to use one with any real hope!" lol...Its pretty bad when you feel like ur going to miss POAS!


----------



## laurac1988

aidensmommy1 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow that seems like a mind f*ck. I'm glad you and DH are talking through and working through. I guess it's up to what you two decide - only you can make that decision. Whatever you decide, I know you will get your little one in the end. All the best xx
> 
> a mind f**k is right! And Thank u for ur support! The kind words mean so much! I feel a little better now that I just shared our "issue" and now I can actually talk openly about ALL of it with u ladies. Its been driving me nuts and its been a huge reason ive been silent on here. I just haven't known how to explain things without stating what the issue is, u know? Now u ladies know everything again, which is good for me since I can vent about it now. Dh said if it helps me to talk about it, he doesn't mind me telling you girls. I feel really blessed to have him as my OH. I couldn't have asked for a better dh! .
> 
> Are u passed O this cycle? I'm so behind from not being on here much this past week! If you are in the TWW, I wish u TONS AND TONS of baby dust! I know you'll get ur LO as well!
> If you dont mind me asking, how did u confront your donor about being your donor? Dh and I were thinking about asking someone we know, if that's what we decide on, we just have NO CLUE how to even go about that conversation...lol. Any tips u may have would be much appreciated! :) GL hun!Click to expand...

We are indeedy. 1dpo over here on our first ever clomid cycle! Had donations 1 day before and 3 days before ovulation so fingers crossed...
We found our donor online, so he contacted us. We did ask a friend, and it was just a case of coming out with it. But then I guess people expect it a little more with a lesbian couple. I would definitely broach the subject if you have any friends that you think would be suitable, but be ready to give them time to think about it and be ready to have long discussions about it and possibly be told no. The friend we asked ended up saying no (well... his wife said no) and it was gutting, BUT he really did give it some time and we spoke a lot about it. Just make sure what you want is clear in your mind in terms of contact and such. If you need any help, drop me an email


----------



## rebeccalouise

aidensmommy1 said:


> I almost want to pee on a stick this cycle, just to POAS....lol. Maybe I will! :haha: ....In a few days I probably will. I keep thinking "if I wait, my tests are going to be sitting here and I wont even be able to use one with any real hope!" lol...Its pretty bad when you feel like ur going to miss POAS!

I think I have a problem when it comes to POAS, I'm additced :haha: I'd be feeling the same! 

I'm going to try my very best to stay positive for now, I hope AF goes quickly and that I'll have another normal cycle - maybe even a :bfp: at the end of it! :) There's no point in being depressed about what could've been I guess, so it's onwards and upwards for me.. I should probably start concentrating on the fact I get married in 3 weeks time! :haha: I know our time for a baby will come, eventually :) X


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow that seems like a mind f*ck. I'm glad you and DH are talking through and working through. I guess it's up to what you two decide - only you can make that decision. Whatever you decide, I know you will get your little one in the end. All the best xx
> 
> a mind f**k is right! And Thank u for ur support! The kind words mean so much! I feel a little better now that I just shared our "issue" and now I can actually talk openly about ALL of it with u ladies. Its been driving me nuts and its been a huge reason ive been silent on here. I just haven't known how to explain things without stating what the issue is, u know? Now u ladies know everything again, which is good for me since I can vent about it now. Dh said if it helps me to talk about it, he doesn't mind me telling you girls. I feel really blessed to have him as my OH. I couldn't have asked for a better dh! .
> 
> Are u passed O this cycle? I'm so behind from not being on here much this past week! If you are in the TWW, I wish u TONS AND TONS of baby dust! I know you'll get ur LO as well!
> If you dont mind me asking, how did u confront your donor about being your donor? Dh and I were thinking about asking someone we know, if that's what we decide on, we just have NO CLUE how to even go about that conversation...lol. Any tips u may have would be much appreciated! :) GL hun!Click to expand...
> 
> We are indeedy. 1dpo over here on our first ever clomid cycle! Had donations 1 day before and 3 days before ovulation so fingers crossed...
> We found our donor online, so he contacted us. We did ask a friend, and it was just a case of coming out with it. But then I guess people expect it a little more with a lesbian couple. I would definitely broach the subject if you have any friends that you think would be suitable, but be ready to give them time to think about it and be ready to have long discussions about it and possibly be told no. The friend we asked ended up saying no (well... his wife said no) and it was gutting, BUT he really did give it some time and we spoke a lot about it. Just make sure what you want is clear in your mind in terms of contact and such. If you need any help, drop me an emailClick to expand...

Thank u SO incredibly much!! I will likely be PMing u at some point about it all. <3

And omg thats so exciting about the clomid AND the drop off 3 days and 1 day before o!! 1 day before O is the BEST day for conception so def FXXXX!!!! Omg I'm so excited for u this cycle! I have such a good feeling!! I completely forgot (SOMEHOW!!) that u started clomid! Cannot wait for u to test this month! & Happy 1dpo! :). How early do u think ull try testing?! This is my favorite time of month, test time is coming close for quite a few of u. FX FX FX!!! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Haha Mary I don't think I will test before AF is due. I haaaaate squinting


----------



## rebeccalouise

Good luck for this cycle Laura, I hope you get your :bfp:! FX for you. :D :dust: X


----------



## Jrepp

Mary - perhaps you could have the best of both worlds? What if you used donor sperm on a few of the eggs and froze the rest for use with dh sperm. You could do a transfer now while you have the insurance (and possibly a second round of harvesting) and if the baby sticks, great you have 9 months for hubby to go through treatment....if it doesn't then you can either do another round or try for the tube surgery while you have insurance.

If it were me, I would take full advantage of having insurance and a hubby ok with donor sperm. I know the most ideal situation would be to unblock the tube and conceive naturally with dh (which can still haopen), but you also have to think about the possibility that they can't fix the tube or that a year from now they may come back with another reason for not being able to use his soerm. At least with a successful first round of ivf, you get a baby with your hubby and time to have him go through his protocol


----------



## aidensmommy1

rebeccalouise said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I almost want to pee on a stick this cycle, just to POAS....lol. Maybe I will! :haha: ....In a few days I probably will. I keep thinking "if I wait, my tests are going to be sitting here and I wont even be able to use one with any real hope!" lol...Its pretty bad when you feel like ur going to miss POAS!
> 
> I think I have a problem when it comes to POAS, I'm additced :haha: I'd be feeling the same!
> 
> I'm going to try my very best to stay positive for now, I hope AF goes quickly and that I'll have another normal cycle - maybe even a :bfp: at the end of it! :) There's no point in being depressed about what could've been I guess, so it's onwards and upwards for me.. I should probably start concentrating on the fact I get married in 3 weeks time! :haha: I know our time for a baby will come, eventually :) XClick to expand...

Your time will CERTAINLY come! And its great to see u being so positive! U remind me alot if myself in that way . What I always do is I make sure I have a little "plan" for the next cycle and some how that helps me deal with AF soo much better. I think because even if its something so little, (like a special food, tea, or vitamin that may help) its still something that could potentially make all the difference, u know? Ive found while reading many, many stories on google & on here that planning for the next cycle before AF is even due yet, is actually a pretty common way for women to deal with AF showing better. For me, it helps my heart & mind know "ok so it didn't work out this time but I have 'this' planned to try this cycle and THEN maybe we will have our BFP!" and I literally do change something little EVERY cycle. Lol. Maybe u could try that. But obv FX very tight that ur BFP comes before the next cycles "plan"! :) Its just a little "preparation method, if u feel u need one. Good luck hun!


----------



## froggyfrog

Im with jess, mary. That sounds like a good idea to think about!!


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74, it def sounds like ur progesterone is up nice & high! FX sooo very tight that your "golden egg" was fertilized and can take in all of the progesterone your bodies producing! Clomid is def going to make u feel some heavy TWW symptoms with or without a BFP, u know? But from what ive seen, if its out of the normal FOR YOU, even while on clomid, it can be a great sign. Something is giving me a great feeling for you. Ur temps already looked good last cycle too so FX the clomid just gave u that extra little boost u needed for that BFP! :) I cant wait to see ur temps over this next week!!!! Ill be stalking u now. If I could bet on u getting ur BFP this cycle, I would! ;) GL!!! Oh btw, when will u start testing?! Lol, I'm so impatient! I have to live vicariously through you all while I await my turn :haha:.

I'll start testing Friday. I know it's crazy. I'll only be 7DPO, but I'm just SO impatient, I couldn't possibly wait longer than that! 

Also, I'll be going Saturday for a progesterone check. I wish I could get the results instantly but with it being on Saturday, I won't be able to get the results until Monday at 10 DPO. ARGH!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary - perhaps you could have the best of both worlds? What if you used donor sperm on a few of the eggs and froze the rest for use with dh sperm. You could do a transfer now while you have the insurance (and possibly a second round of harvesting) and if the baby sticks, great you have 9 months for hubby to go through treatment....if it doesn't then you can either do another round or try for the tube surgery while you have insurance.
> 
> If it were me, I would take full advantage of having insurance and a hubby ok with donor sperm. I know the most ideal situation would be to unblock the tube and conceive naturally with dh (which can still haopen), but you also have to think about the possibility that they can't fix the tube or that a year from now they may come back with another reason for not being able to use his soerm. At least with a successful first round of ivf, you get a baby with your hubby and time to have him go through his protocol

Its like ur literally in my mind, Jess. lol. These are all definitely the possibilities I'm thinking about right now. Doing a "split" cycle, using half for donor and half with dh later, is def a big possibility. We are meeting with a specialist for couples using donor sperm (its mandatory & I think it could def be helpful!) and I told dh that after we meet with her, I think ill have my for sure answer of which I'd rather do right now. Dh literally keeps reminding me every hr of the day that no matter what it will be HIS baby. I am definitely lucky that DH is so open to it. Now I just need my heart to feel 100% ok with it, and I feel maybe the meeting we have about donor pregnancies may help me with alot of the feelings I have flowing through my body right now. I'm sure everything I'm feeling is VERY common. I just wish it a tinyyy bit easier! We truly never ever thought hep-c would ever get in the way of A.R.T. Its SOOO uncommon to spread it sexually. They dont even list it as an STD because of how extremely low the risk of transfer is, other than direct blood to blood contact of course. I know quite a few women in NH who gave birth to healthy babies and the baby was negative of the virus, thats how hard it is to catch when it comes to reproduction. We keep wishing we had done his treatment last year but again, we were directed to conceive 1st, due to birth defects. Too bad we cant read into the future, huh? So much would have been done differently! 
And thank u for your input Jess. I like knowing what others would do if they had to choose, as well. It oddly helps. I read this journal and the woman had the exact fears I have and even had nightmares through out her pregnancy of her husband not feeling "connected" with the baby but she said she worried for nothing! Her husband loves their daughter more than anything and that her daughter is a huge daddys girl. She said it took her awhile to come to the decision (which I don't have!) but it all worked for the absolute best. It helps a ton to hear stories like that. I know that's exactly how DH would be too but then that mean little voice in the back of my head keeps popping up, making me fear otherwise. I just keep praying to god that whatever decision I make works out for the absolute best :).


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck TTC!


----------



## rebeccalouise

aidensmommy1 said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I almost want to pee on a stick this cycle, just to POAS....lol. Maybe I will! :haha: ....In a few days I probably will. I keep thinking "if I wait, my tests are going to be sitting here and I wont even be able to use one with any real hope!" lol...Its pretty bad when you feel like ur going to miss POAS!
> 
> I think I have a problem when it comes to POAS, I'm additced :haha: I'd be feeling the same!
> 
> I'm going to try my very best to stay positive for now, I hope AF goes quickly and that I'll have another normal cycle - maybe even a :bfp: at the end of it! :) There's no point in being depressed about what could've been I guess, so it's onwards and upwards for me.. I should probably start concentrating on the fact I get married in 3 weeks time! :haha: I know our time for a baby will come, eventually :) XClick to expand...
> 
> Your time will CERTAINLY come! And its great to see u being so positive! U remind me alot if myself in that way . What I always do is I make sure I have a little "plan" for the next cycle and some how that helps me deal with AF soo much better. I think because even if its something so little, (like a special food, tea, or vitamin that may help) its still something that could potentially make all the difference, u know? Ive found while reading many, many stories on google & on here that planning for the next cycle before AF is even due yet, is actually a pretty common way for women to deal with AF showing better. For me, it helps my heart & mind know "ok so it didn't work out this time but I have 'this' planned to try this cycle and THEN maybe we will have our BFP!" and I literally do change something little EVERY cycle. Lol. Maybe u could try that. But obv FX very tight that ur BFP comes before the next cycles "plan"! :) Its just a little "preparation method, if u feel u need one. Good luck hun!Click to expand...

Ah, that sounds great! Thank you so much hun, awesome advice :) I'll deffo give it a try. X


----------



## starryjune

I want to be more positive but I'm really struggling with depression today... my life has felt stuck for so long. Nearly everything in my life is stalled... work projects that were supposed to happen last fall are no where on the radar anymore, so I literally could get all my work done in an hour or less every day. I'm kinda topped out so no real motivation to work toward a promotion or anything. Home life has been a struggle, as DH has one thing after another - he's been lazy, skipping workouts, then got sick, now he's hurt his back - so he lays on the couch all the time and barely helps out or wants to do anything besides watch TV. He doesn't even seem into BDing even though he claims to want a child so badly. So, I am feeling quite undesirable. My friends are all so busy, they rarely have time to even text - my phone used to buzz all day long up until about a year ago. Sure, I have a vacation in a couple months but that's still too far off to be excited, and it will be a week-long bandaid. I just feel like "what am I here for?" Sigh. Sorry, no one else to vent to. DH gets too worried when I tell him this stuff or thinks a hobby or bath or the vacation should take all this away. I'm really finding it hard to keep going.


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry you are having a hard time june. Maybe dh has some stress going on as well? What if you sat down and just mentioned that you see something different in him and is everything ok? That way it would be opening up the convo without him trying to make suggestions that you can do. Does that make sense?

Ok, so when I was under the care of our dr, my cd21 was 10.3. After letrozole it was always in the high 20s. So does anyone have any knowledge of otc progesterone cream? Do you think that when I take letrozole again, that the cream would be beneficial? Im just wondering if maybe I should have a little extra?


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Sorry you are having a hard time june. Maybe dh has some stress going on as well? What if you sat down and just mentioned that you see something different in him and is everything ok? That way it would be opening up the convo without him trying to make suggestions that you can do. Does that make sense?
> 
> Ok, so when I was under the care of our dr, my cd21 was 10.3. After letrozole it was always in the high 20s. So does anyone have any knowledge of otc progesterone cream? Do you think that when I take letrozole again, that the cream would be beneficial? Im just wondering if maybe I should have a little extra?

Well, he just turned 40 1.5 months ago and I had joked he can't have any midlife crisis crap, and he was a bit defensive... now he's blaming all this on being "old" so it's a sore subject. He's a manly man and he has actually apologized for being a mess lately... I am just trying to give him a pass because lord knows he deals with my moodiness all the time. It's just hard for me to be around someone who is also down - but he's entitled. I am just trying to give him space til he perks up - going to my gym, working on puzzles in my art room, trying to find movies we can both enjoy watching. I am just getting frazzled and need some real "me" time without worrying about how my mood and behavior is perceived by others, you know? And realizing how often I need to hide out made for a sad realization that as a mother, I would really never have that option again... thus maybe I shouldn't try to be one.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry June :(. I completely understand what you mean with WANTING to stay positive. Ive been struggling with that this last week more then ever before. I just put on a brave face. I hope happiness shines on both of us before our eyes. 
And I'm really sorry how things have been with dh. I think chelsea "froggy" had some good advice about it tho. I know how hard bringing certain things up can be but if your not feeling happy, you definitely should try talking to him. Your happiness is MORE than important. Feel better hun :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsea, I wish I could help with the progesterone cream but I dont have any clue about the actual medicine, yet...I only know symptoms it may cause and how beautiful it can make a chart, lol, but that's about it. I'm sure one of these lovely ladies can help tho. Most likely Jess or Daphne could answer this question (that's who I know may have an answer, off the top of my head anyway!) Hope u get ur answer!


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hugs: June. I hope things get better soon. I'm the same with staying positive, I try, but the brave face only lasts so long. I've been blubbering on and off all day today, it's even harder when I have no adult company all day :( I just keep thinking I've gotta look forward though, and hope it'll happen for us, eventually.. :) x


----------



## froggyfrog

june, of course your going to be an awesome mother, and you should still try to be one!! I think everyone needs alone time now and again. Maybe plan something special this coming weekend? Maybe the extra tlc will make dh feel good, and the distraction will keep your mind from running too much. I don't know where you live, but outside is supposed to be pretty nice here this weekend. Maybe a picnic dinner, and some wine and music under the stars? Or go pick out a fun board game and make a fun playlist of music, Order some pizza, and get some wine? (Can you tell I love music and wine lol)


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> june, of course your going to be an awesome mother, and you should still try to be one!! I think everyone needs alone time now and again. Maybe plan something special this coming weekend? Maybe the extra tlc will make dh feel good, and the distraction will keep your mind from running too much. I don't know where you live, but outside is supposed to be pretty nice here this weekend. Maybe a picnic dinner, and some wine and music under the stars? Or go pick out a fun board game and make a fun playlist of music, Order some pizza, and get some wine? (Can you tell I love music and wine lol)

We did a fancy spa day last Sat., the day my temp dropped and I knew AF was coming (she did late that night). I felt good up until today, now I'm super depressed and so tired I could sleep for weeks :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

June, ive been so depressed that I'm tired like that as well. Other than a few hrs after school with Aiden, ive been sleeping for a week straight. Well I should say constantly napping. Ive been in physical pain from the procedure I had as well but I know much of my tiredness is from the depression. Ive had depression/anxiety for 11yrs now and its not fun! Ive been better in those years but when something big happens (like finding out I'm infertile and then that we have a male factor for IVF) I shut down like this until I realize for myself that things can turn around and work out good. Being a depression sufferer, I literally can feel how your feeling physically and I SO hope u feel better soon! Do u think ur going to talk to him about it? You dont have to answer that if u don't want to hun. Feel better and I hope u see ur sticky bean before ur eyes! I'm sure that has to do with some of your depression. Idk ur dh but could this all be a way of him covering up TTC? Sometimes men have weird ways of dealing with things. I may be 100% wrong but just wanted to throw out that possible reason...? Lots of hugs to u!! :hugs: :hugs:

Also, I too noticed my phone stopped ringing alot about a year ago as well. At that point EVERYONE I knew was getting pregnant and it really upset me, as I found out I couldn't get pregnant thru my HSG the same week as my closest friends announced their pregnancies and idk if I just got bitchy or if its because ive kinda blocked out some of the world myself but I do know its been since I started getting into the more stressful months of TTC. At first I was like "nobody talks to me anymore..." but after thinking about it, I stopped feeling so bad about myself tho cuz in all honesty, its my fault because I stopped talking to everyone else. Ive been so caught up in the world of TTC that it's like I dont have time for friends IRL. U ladies are the main people I talk to, other than DH. I wanted to add that because this is a common thing I've read that people go through while long term TTC and I dont want u to feel bad about it. Like I said, you ladies are basically the only people I talk to outside of my home. Your all my only friends. Lol. Idk if u relate to this per say but its common for TTC to put a strain on relationships. TTC is hard work, all the way around!! You'll get there hun! Cant wait for u to announce ur BFP!


----------



## froggyfrog

I feel that way too mary. Especially being a traveling stay at home wife, I don't talk to many people that aren't family. I tried to hang out with some of the other traveling stay at homes, but those chicks are crazy! They all talk about each other, so I know they talk about me! Im definitely not a gossip girl(unless its just me and dh talking) so I try to just stay away from them! So you guys are my only friends besides stephen(dh). Especially mary, kenna and jess, because you guys have known me since I joined bnb.


----------



## snshine23

It took me awhile to find our thread! Haven't been on at all due to vacation with DH and DS. We had an amazing time away and it has been very difficult returning to the real world. Not to mention, AF arrived 3 days after we got home so I have been dealing with really feeling down. It has been 12 mon the since I had my IUD removed and every month has been BFN. I'm beginning to question if a second child is right for us and I have told DH that I would like to take a break for awhile and while he is supportive about it because he is sad to see me get my hopes up every month only for them to get crapped all over, he's still not ready to give up completely. Just stuck right now and there are now 18 people that I know who are pregnant at the moment. Crazy!


----------



## Jrepp

starryjune said:


> I want to be more positive but I'm really struggling with depression today... my life has felt stuck for so long. Nearly everything in my life is stalled... work projects that were supposed to happen last fall are no where on the radar anymore, so I literally could get all my work done in an hour or less every day. I'm kinda topped out so no real motivation to work toward a promotion or anything. Home life has been a struggle, as DH has one thing after another - he's been lazy, skipping workouts, then got sick, now he's hurt his back - so he lays on the couch all the time and barely helps out or wants to do anything besides watch TV. He doesn't even seem into BDing even though he claims to want a child so badly. So, I am feeling quite undesirable. My friends are all so busy, they rarely have time to even text - my phone used to buzz all day long up until about a year ago. Sure, I have a vacation in a couple months but that's still too far off to be excited, and it will be a week-long bandaid. I just feel like "what am I here for?" Sigh. Sorry, no one else to vent to. DH gets too worried when I tell him this stuff or thinks a hobby or bath or the vacation should take all this away. I'm really finding it hard to keep going.

TTC can be quite depressing, and unfortunately it's so common amongst us. I remember being right where you are. It seems as if life is continuing and leaving you in the dust. As much as I know you want to be there for your hubby and help him through his struggles, you need to take care of your own emotional being first. You cant help make him happy if you aren't happy. My advice would be to go out and do things that you enjoy doing. If your husband wants to join you that's great, but if not you are doing something to pull yourself out of your funk rather than just sitting idly by and waiting for happiness to come. 



froggyfrog said:


> Sorry you are having a hard time june. Maybe dh has some stress going on as well? What if you sat down and just mentioned that you see something different in him and is everything ok? That way it would be opening up the convo without him trying to make suggestions that you can do. Does that make sense?
> 
> Ok, so when I was under the care of our dr, my cd21 was 10.3. After letrozole it was always in the high 20s. So does anyone have any knowledge of otc progesterone cream? Do you think that when I take letrozole again, that the cream would be beneficial? Im just wondering if maybe I should have a little extra?

I used the OTC cream for one month. From what I remember doctors want to see your progesterone levels above 15 on fertility meds, so the high 20's is pretty good. That isn't your question though....... It's difficult to say whether or not the cream would be beneficial as its difficult to monitor how much is actually making its way to the uterus. Using it certainly won't hurt anything (the placenta makes way more progesterone than the cream would create) though. I would first suggest seeing if your doctor can prescribe the suppositories or vaginal gel so that it goes more to the uterus. If the doc wont, or you want the cream instead make sure to go with one made from yams. I personally used the Emerita brand progest cream from whole foods. Use only 1/4 of a teaspoon once a day. Rub it into the veiny parts of your body: neck, chest, inner arms, top or bottom of feet.....and make sure to alternate locations.

Did that answer your question or did I go off in a whole new direction?



aidensmommy1 said:


> June, ive been so depressed that I'm tired like that as well. Other than a few hrs after school with Aiden, ive been sleeping for a week straight. Well I should say constantly napping. Ive been in physical pain from the procedure I had as well but I know much of my tiredness is from the depression. Ive had depression/anxiety for 11yrs now and its not fun! Ive been better in those years but when something big happens (like finding out I'm infertile and then that we have a male factor for IVF) I shut down like this until I realize for myself that things can turn around and work out good. Being a depression sufferer, I literally can feel how your feeling physically and I SO hope u feel better soon! Do u think ur going to talk to him about it? You dont have to answer that if u don't want to hun. Feel better and I hope u see ur sticky bean before ur eyes! I'm sure that has to do with some of your depression. Idk ur dh but could this all be a way of him covering up TTC? Sometimes men have weird ways of dealing with things. I may be 100% wrong but just wanted to throw out that possible reason...? Lots of hugs to u!! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Also, I too noticed my phone stopped ringing alot about a year ago as well. At that point EVERYONE I knew was getting pregnant and it really upset me, as I found out I couldn't get pregnant thru my HSG the same week as my closest friends announced their pregnancies and idk if I just got bitchy or if its because ive kinda blocked out some of the world myself but I do know its been since I started getting into the more stressful months of TTC. At first I was like "nobody talks to me anymore..." but after thinking about it, I stopped feeling so bad about myself tho cuz in all honesty, its my fault because I stopped talking to everyone else. Ive been so caught up in the world of TTC that it's like I dont have time for friends IRL. U ladies are the main people I talk to, other than DH. I wanted to add that because this is a common thing I've read that people go through while long term TTC and I dont want u to feel bad about it. Like I said, you ladies are basically the only people I talk to outside of my home. Your all my only friends. Lol. Idk if u relate to this per say but its common for TTC to put a strain on relationships. TTC is hard work, all the way around!! You'll get there hun! Cant wait for u to announce ur BFP!

Mary- you never answered my question about what the RE said about your pain. Is it getting any better or gone yet?



froggyfrog said:


> I feel that way too mary. Especially being a traveling stay at home wife, I don't talk to many people that aren't family. I tried to hang out with some of the other traveling stay at homes, but those chicks are crazy! They all talk about each other, so I know they talk about me! Im definitely not a gossip girl(unless its just me and dh talking) so I try to just stay away from them! So you guys are my only friends besides stephen(dh). Especially mary, kenna and jess, because you guys have known me since I joined bnb.

We have been together for a very long time! Almost 2 years now. I even remember when you were feeling so frustrated and tried to leave us......but I roped you back in LOL. 



snshine23 said:


> It took me awhile to find our thread! Haven't been on at all due to vacation with DH and DS. We had an amazing time away and it has been very difficult returning to the real world. Not to mention, AF arrived 3 days after we got home so I have been dealing with really feeling down. It has been 12 mon the since I had my IUD removed and every month has been BFN. I'm beginning to question if a second child is right for us and I have told DH that I would like to take a break for awhile and while he is supportive about it because he is sad to see me get my hopes up every month only for them to get crapped all over, he's still not ready to give up completely. Just stuck right now and there are now 18 people that I know who are pregnant at the moment. Crazy!

I know the feeling. At my lowest point I lost count at 63 pregnant "friends" on facebook as I was coming off of my second and third losses.....including my sister who had the same due date I did and my sister in law who ended up giving birth on my due date. I defintely think that perhaps taking a break might be good for your sanity, and may provide you with less stress and lead to a bfp. Sometimes switching to ntnp works really well for people.


----------



## melewen

Mary if it were (in an alternate universe) your eggs that were the problem, how would you feel about using donor eggs?


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my 20 week bump!! I can't believe I have made it this far..... and I can't believe how large my tummy is (even though pretty much everyone says I am the cutest little pregnant person carrying it all in my belly and no where else)


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha, I was at a very low point. I think I was dealing with my 2nd failed iui and on top of that all of the hormone changes. But you did rope me back in jess! And im so glad you did! Your bump is soooo freaking cute!! 

Dh has been having a lot of back pain for the last few months, and has been on and off taking pain meds. He is going to get a shot on Friday so that the pain is easier to deal with. Which is a lot of why we are waiting to fill my letrozole and buy the stork. We need to give him about 2 or 3 months to give his sperm a chance to regenerate after pain meds. So I guess that now we will wait till june/july to use that combo. I may try the progesterone cream until then, and then add it to our letrozole/stork month


----------



## jessilou

Glad you felt that you could share all that with us Mary. I cannot believe how stupid the IVF clinics are being and I just don't get why they didn't tell you all this was going to be an issue right at the start. Sounds like you have a lot of options at the moment.

Unfortunately nothing good going on over my way, BFN this afternoon and no AF either :( :(


----------



## jessilou

you look gorgeous!


----------



## laurac1988

Bahhhhh I was hoping for a bigger rise today :-(
Chart is via the dog ticker - just click


----------



## rebeccalouise

This! :haha: Sorry if it offends anyone, but I had to share it with you ladies. It pretty much sums up how I'm feeling right now! :dohh: X
 



Attached Files:







ecard31.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTC74

Pretty good temp dip today - about .35 degrees. Secondary estrogen surge? Early ID for an early BFP? Stay tuned! I will say that I was having pretty snazzy stretching sensations last night in the right side of my groin. Fx it's baby taking up real estate!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

For those who remember me I just popped in to see how everyone is getting on? 

Well me and OH have an appointment with the gynaecologist at the fertility outpatients clinic next month (9th April) Were slowly getting used to the fact Skye is gone, but its been hard, we've been arguing and at some point I just wanted to be away from my OH completely :huh:

I don't know weather the fact of losing the baby as made me feel all these things I don't know, everyone's feelings are different and react in different ways, and maybe you don't realise why your feeling these things :shrug:

So the hospital have said not to try again until I've been back to my gynaecologist in April and he will decide what we should do next, weather that's to go back on the Clomid, take other drugs with it or change them completely! Maybe even need to run more tests! Im going to be very scared to try again and when I get pregnant I will be a back of rattling bones because of what happened with our Skye :cry:

On a good not im going to try new prenatal vitamins as of next week.... I might get Pregnancy care conception for him and her! It says its the UK's number one! I feel that it may help a little as a lot seem to use this one and if my OH was taking something too it may help too. I want to give it a few months for it get in our systems too. 

https://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/hisandher/

Sorry to baffle one ladies.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> For those who remember me I just popped in to see how everyone is getting on?
> 
> Well me and OH have an appointment with the gynaecologist at the fertility outpatients clinic next month (9th April) Were slowly getting used to the fact Skye is gone, but its been hard, we've been arguing and at some point I just wanted to be away from my OH completely :huh:
> 
> I don't know weather the fact of losing the baby as made me feel all these things I don't know, everyone's feelings are different and react in different ways, and maybe you don't realise why your feeling these things :shrug:
> 
> So the hospital have said not to try again until I've been back to my gynaecologist in April and he will decide what we should do next, weather that's to go back on the Clomid, take other drugs with it or change them completely! Maybe even need to run more tests! Im going to be very scared to try again and when I get pregnant I will be a back of rattling bones because of what happened with our Skye :cry:
> 
> On a good not im going to try new prenatal vitamins as of next week.... I might get Pregnancy care conception for him and her! It says its the UK's number one! I feel that it may help a little as a lot seem to use this one and if my OH was taking something too it may help too. I want to give it a few months for it get in our systems too.
> 
> https://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/hisandher/
> 
> Sorry to baffle one ladies.

I'm so sorry your feeling this way. Your 100% right, we all deal in our own ways but what your describing can be a very common feeling after a loss. I hate that ANYONE has to ever go through that :(. I hope you and your OH both feel better soon, hun. Ill be saying lots of prayers for you. 

Also, its definitely a great idea to have your OH take vitamins as well. His swimmers certainly have alot to do with a successful pregnancy so the healthier, the better! My IVF doc likes to have his patients (both partners) take a multi vit/prenatal for 3 months before starting IVF. He said it makes for better egg/sperm quality to help prevent m/c from occurring. I know your wounds are still healing and you haven't quite decided what's next yet but it sounds like you've got the right idea and are heading in the right direction. I truly hope you feel better soon, Sarah. My heart literally hurts for u. :hugs: 

I wish you and your OH nothing but the best! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Pretty good temp dip today - about .35 degrees. Secondary estrogen surge? Early ID for an early BFP? Stay tuned! I will say that I was having pretty snazzy stretching sensations last night in the right side of my groin. Fx it's baby taking up real estate!

FX for an ID! 

question...did ur fertility monitor say Peak for just the one day or did it say peak two days in a row? I'm jw because I've noticed on most charts where women use a fertility monitor, they'll get 2 peak days and usually O will be on that 2nd day, like ur chart last cycle. I'm just wondering if ur possibly 4dpo instead of 5? Either way, implantation can happen as early as 3dpo, so that could be what u felt last night, even if u were only 3dpo at the time. My RE told me its all a matter of how "smoothly" the egg moves through our tube, how quickly the embryo develops and how your hormone levels are. He said that's why they sometimes do a 3 day transfer, instead of a day 5 transfer with IVF...some embryos are ready and moving along much quicker then others, u get what I mean? Many people will tell u its impossible to implant so early but its actually not that uncommon. 

Anyway, enough rambling for me! Lol. No matter what dpo u are, ur chart looks great and I'm keeping these fingers crossed nice and tight for u!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I feel that way too mary. Especially being a traveling stay at home wife, I don't talk to many people that aren't family. I tried to hang out with some of the other traveling stay at homes, but those chicks are crazy! They all talk about each other, so I know they talk about me! Im definitely not a gossip girl(unless its just me and dh talking) so I try to just stay away from them! So you guys are my only friends besides stephen(dh). Especially mary, kenna and jess, because you guys have known me since I joined bnb.

I'm the same way with you, Jess, and Kenna. I feel like ive known you 3 forever! And omg, I know what u mean about girls gossiping and talking crap! I dont like that either. Me and my dh will gossip to each other, as u said, but thats different. Ive never been to keen of girls, due to the back stabbing. Man, do I wish I had you girls IRL! I swear, life would be much more enjoyable!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Haha, I was at a very low point. I think I was dealing with my 2nd failed iui and on top of that all of the hormone changes. But you did rope me back in jess! And im so glad you did! Your bump is soooo freaking cute!!
> 
> Dh has been having a lot of back pain for the last few months, and has been on and off taking pain meds. He is going to get a shot on Friday so that the pain is easier to deal with. Which is a lot of why we are waiting to fill my letrozole and buy the stork. We need to give him about 2 or 3 months to give his sperm a chance to regenerate after pain meds. So I guess that now we will wait till june/july to use that combo. I may try the progesterone cream until then, and then add it to our letrozole/stork month

I remember when u were down like that too! Lol. I PMed u like immediately to comfort you! Gee, we all really have been through ALOT together!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, my RE said that he thinks everything's ok for now, given the blood work showed 0 infection at all but he told me to definitely keep an eye on things and call if the bleeding or pain gets worse. I'm still in pain but now its on and off pain...before it was constant. I literally stayed up crying at night because it hurt too much to get comfortable. I think my uterus is contracting to push any left over stuff out...Thats the best way I can describe it at the moment is contractions. At points I feel like I did when I had my early m/c in Oct '13.


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> FX for an ID!
> 
> question...did ur fertility monitor say Peak for just the one day or did it say peak two days in a row? I'm jw because I've noticed on most charts where women use a fertility monitor, they'll get 2 peak days and usually O will be on that 2nd day, like ur chart last cycle. I'm just wondering if ur possibly 4dpo instead of 5? Either way, implantation can happen as early as 3dpo, so that could be what u felt last night, even if u were only 3dpo at the time. My RE told me its all a matter of how "smoothly" the egg moves through our tube, how quickly the embryo develops and how your hormone levels are. He said that's why they sometimes do a 3 day transfer, instead of a day 5 transfer with IVF...some embryos are ready and moving along much quicker then others, u get what I mean? Many people will tell u its impossible to implant so early but its actually not that uncommon.
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling for me! Lol. No matter what dpo u are, ur chart looks great and I'm keeping these fingers crossed nice and tight for u!!

It did give me 2 peak readings (it does as a matter of course), but I'm sure that I Od on the 1st day. I'm taking clomid, and I thought the O pains were going to kill me!


----------



## TTC74

Question. I have a ton of really thick CM right now. It's not bloody. AND, it's completely out of the ordinary for me. Could this be a sign of implantation or is it common post O to have super thick CM on clomid?


----------



## starryjune

Good morning all. How is everyone today?

I am still in my bipolar depression fog. It's also dreary outside which doesn't help. For some reason I am just thinking neither DH or maybe even me has the energy lately to ttc conceive this cycle... although I did just start up on the Pregnitude again and stocked up on OPK strips and also some Mucinex to help produce more EWCM (I take it once a day the few days leading up to earliest possible O, so usually around CD 9). Maybe it's just cuz my period is just finishing and it's not fertile time yet, I don't know.

I have to admit, I ended a friendship a while back with a male friend who says he had fallen in love with me (and I had some feelings, too, but it was more out of loneliness and daddy issues TBH... and the manic side of me really gets off on anything taboo or attention/approval). I am really missing having him to talk to lately, not about this stuff - but exactly the opposite. He was my escape from the crappy daily life stuff. Now I don't feel I have that and I just don't seem to click with others the way I once did with him, before the whole "feelings" mess :( Sigh, life.


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Question. I have a ton of really thick CM right now. It's not bloody. AND, it's completely out of the ordinary for me. Could this be a sign of implantation or is it common post O to have super thick CM on clomid?

I don't know about clomid but I've read that having excessive/thick CM at the cycle time you are can be a good sign - like a barrier is building to protect the cervical opening...


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Question. I have a ton of really thick CM right now. It's not bloody. AND, it's completely out of the ordinary for me. Could this be a sign of implantation or is it common post O to have super thick CM on clomid?

anything out of the norm for YOU is always possibly a good sign! And thick creamy cm is quite common in pregnancy. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry June :(. Bipolar depression is my struggle, as well, and it really makes everything THAT much harder to deal with. 
My bff and I haven't really seen each other much, at all, over the last yr or so and just like you, she was my "escape from the crappiness." Now its like I have no escape and thats not helping things one bit but for some reason, things have just been "different". I hope your right and this is all just because AF is just finishing up and hopefully u feel better very soon. I get into my bipolar fogs when AF shows and for the longest time, its like I was just waiting to O and then waiting to test, over and over and over again, month after month. Its exhausting, with or without a mood disorder. :-\. I wish I could do something to make u laugh but I don't even know how to post pics on here, let alone funny ones! Lol! Many virtual hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry June :(. Bipolar depression is my struggle, as well, and it really makes everything THAT much harder to deal with.
> My bff and I haven't really seen each other much, at all, over the last yr or so and just like you, she was my "escape from the crappiness." Now its like I have no escape and thats not helping things one bit but for some reason, things have just been "different". I hope your right and this is all just because AF is just finishing up and hopefully u feel better very soon. I get into my bipolar fogs when AF shows and for the longest time, its like I was just waiting to O and then waiting to test, over and over and over again, month after month. Its exhausting, with or without a mood disorder. :-\. I wish I could do something to make u laugh but I don't even know how to post pics on here, let alone funny ones! Lol! Many virtual hugs to you! :hugs:

Yes, this is so hard and I also feel stuck in the cycle of AF... wait til it's over... take OPKs... BD... wait to confirm O... wait for AF. Over and over. It's hard NOT to lose the romance, too. At least for me. DH and I both work so much and are older and tired to be honest. No more doing it all the time like when we were still in our early years together. So now the sexy time is concentrated to the fertile window with an occasional "just for fun"... before ttc it was pretty seldom, tbh. Like a couple times a month. I just am not mentally energized for it most of the time. How pathetic.

Anyway, I wish I could figure out another big life goal to focus on, but with the depression and the low energy and having so many little things I have to do and practicality, I just don't have anything else except little things like going to the gym, time with friends, little fun activities... I feel like there's something more out there for me but it's out of my reach.


----------



## aidensmommy1

And TTC74, as June said, the thick creamy CM is usually produced by our bodies to create the "mucus plug" to keep bacteria and such out of your reproductive tract to protect a pregnancy, u know? That said, thick creamy cm can always be a potential good sign, even for those who usually get it, u know? It sounds to me that ur body is def preparing for a pregnancy, in the case that the egg was indeed fertilized of course. FX FX FX!! Go eggy, go! :)


----------



## laurac1988

I get thick creamy cm every cycle, But anything unusual for you could be a great sign 
I'm hoping for a better temp rise tomorrow


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> And TTC74, as June said, the thick creamy CM is usually produced by our bodies to create the "mucus plug" to keep bacteria and such out of your reproductive tract to protect a pregnancy, u know? That said, thick creamy cm can always be a potential good sign, even for those who usually get it, u know? It sounds to me that ur body is def preparing for a pregnancy, in the case that the egg was indeed fertilized of course. FX FX FX!! Go eggy, go! :)

I'm praying that this is it! It's not like I've been trying for 11 months!


----------



## laurac1988

I get creamy cm every cycle, but if it's unusual for you it could be a good sign 

I'm hoping for a better temp rise tomorrow


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry June :(. Bipolar depression is my struggle, as well, and it really makes everything THAT much harder to deal with.
> My bff and I haven't really seen each other much, at all, over the last yr or so and just like you, she was my "escape from the crappiness." Now its like I have no escape and thats not helping things one bit but for some reason, things have just been "different". I hope your right and this is all just because AF is just finishing up and hopefully u feel better very soon. I get into my bipolar fogs when AF shows and for the longest time, its like I was just waiting to O and then waiting to test, over and over and over again, month after month. Its exhausting, with or without a mood disorder. :-\. I wish I could do something to make u laugh but I don't even know how to post pics on here, let alone funny ones! Lol! Many virtual hugs to you! :hugs:
> 
> Yes, this is so hard and I also feel stuck in the cycle of AF... wait til it's over... take OPKs... BD... wait to confirm O... wait for AF. Over and over. It's hard NOT to lose the romance, too. At least for me. DH and I both work so much and are older and tired to be honest. No more doing it all the time like when we were still in our early years together. So now the sexy time is concentrated to the fertile window with an occasional "just for fun"... before ttc it was pretty seldom, tbh. Like a couple times a month. I just am not mentally energized for it most of the time. How pathetic.
> 
> Anyway, I wish I could figure out another big life goal to focus on, but with the depression and the low energy and having so many little things I have to do and practicality, I just don't have anything else except little things like going to the gym, time with friends, little fun activities... I feel like there's something more out there for me but it's out of my reach.Click to expand...

You and I are very much alike. But I do believe there's a reason we've been trying for so long, so hard...I do think we both have LO's to come in our near future. 
Your very right, TTC can make BDing a heck of alot more like a chore, rather then romantic. It used to be fun and now its like I just wait for my fertile period to pass to see if I reached that BFP. Dont get me wrong, dh and I still enjoy each other, but trying to time it when I'm depressed and tired, or he doesn't seem like he's in the mood, isn't always the greatest. I want to get to the enjoyable part of all of this! & I hope we both reach our sticky beans ASAP! Lots and lots of dust to you! 
-PS, u should do something nice, FOR YOU, and enjoy yourself. A little "me time" is always good. <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> I get thick creamy cm every cycle, But anything unusual for you could be a great sign
> I'm hoping for a better temp rise tomorrow

Me too and it drives me insane! I always used to think it was a good sign but I then noticed that it was MY "norm". I wish we were all the same....itd make this whole guessing game MUCH easier!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh absolutely. I wish we had a "for sure" signal like our ears turn blue or something.


----------



## TTC74

Ears turning blue! :haha: I'm all about that!


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha, that would be nice. Wasn't it kenna that said our pee should turn purple?


----------



## Jrepp

Ladies: I need some help with something. One of the decorations for my baby shower is a guessing board for tallies, but not very many people are making a prediction. Could you please either write it here or head to my blog and click the poll to make a guess as to if you think baby is a he or a she? We confirm in less than 10 hours.


----------



## Michellebelle

I guess a she!


----------



## Michellebelle

If I have a third high temp tomorrow, O is confirmed! I'm excited for this TWW, because I know even if I don't get pregnant, next cycle it's onto trying Femara. I have had sore boobs the last two days, which is a little weird for me at this point in the cycle.


----------



## Twinsie

Jess I guess baby girl!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Michele anything out of the ordinary can be good! GL!


----------



## mdscpa

Voted girl, Jess!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll vote girl Jess :D

Sorry I've been quiet the last few days ladies, a lot going on but here is a little something something for you awesome ladies!

https://i.imgur.com/jCQBvm9.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, purple pee, Chelsea!!!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Temp riiiiiise! 
(chart is via the dog ticker in my sig)


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess im saying boy! Only because in my dream you had a boy.


----------



## Michellebelle

That's a great rise, Laura! And it looks like we're both 3 dpo!


----------



## laurac1988

yaaaaaaaay for 3dpo!


----------



## cutieq

Yea 3dpo!!! Best of luck during the wait ladies!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: 3 DPO 
I'm saying it is a good sign that you are both on the same DPO so you'll both be getting BFP's in a few days :dance:


----------



## rebeccalouise

FX for you both, yay for the temp rise Laura! I hope you both get your :bfp: this month. :D :dust: x


----------



## Twinsie

So exciting ladies , good luck!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the wee one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely Jess 
I don't think the clomid has done anything for me at all. My chart is following my normal pattern


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to say that I went out and brought the prenatal vitamins for both of us today ladies.

Feels strange having to start all over again :(


----------



## rebeccalouise

SarahLou372 said:


> Just wanted to say that I went out and brought the prenatal vitamins for both of us today ladies.
> 
> Feels strange having to start all over again :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Some people we know called us yesterday and told us about a puppy that they found on the side of the hwy. It was him and his brother. They were covered in ticks, and look to be full blooded boxers. I would say maybe 8 weeks old! We took one! So now I have Syris who is about 8 months, and Cashus, who is 8 weeks old. I'm freaking exhausted after no sleep last night! Here are my boys!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Some people we know called us yesterday and told us about a puppy that they found on the side of the hwy. It was him and his brother. They were covered in ticks, and look to be full blooded boxers. I would say maybe 8 weeks old! We took one! So now I have Syris who is about 8 months, and Cashus, who is 8 weeks old. I'm freaking exhausted after no sleep last night! Here are my boys!
> View attachment 851855
> 
> View attachment 851857

aww poor puppys! I know the puppy you ended up with will be treated just the way he deserves now! I treat my puppy like my baby :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, WE ARE FINALLY IN OUR NEW HOME!!! :) After many delays, we finished moving yesterday! Wooo! Its such a relief and I am in love with our new place! Its so cute and cozy! I wish I could invite u all to a little house warming party! Maybe someday...;)

Good luck ladies!! Hopefully things are smooth sailing from this point on, for ALL of us!!! :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes, definitely babies. Syris can attest to that! He is so spoiled rotten. So I'm sure Cashus will be just as rotten! I can't go to petsmart without spending 100 dollars, so now with two I'm going to be broke!


----------



## froggyfrog

That's great news Mary! And I would love to come for a housewarming party! That would be so fun! If we were rich I would buy us all plane tickets to somewhere fun and we could all vacation together!


----------



## melewen

Congrats Mary!! Everything is falling into place :) any ivf updates?


----------



## cutieq

Mary, that's great news! I know that's a relief and as Cheryl said, things are falling into place. 

Froggy, how sweet of you. Those are cute pups!


----------



## mdscpa

That's great Mary.... So happy for you.... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> That's great news Mary! And I would love to come for a housewarming party! That would be so fun! If we were rich I would buy us all plane tickets to somewhere fun and we could all vacation together!

I say this to Kenna all the time! Come on, one of us just need to when the lottery so we can all meet each other! I mean, u ladies know more about me then most ppl IRL, I'd love and to meet all of u guys! I know my dh would love to meet some of u ladies' DH's as well.  FX I win the lottery tonight! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Congrats Mary!! Everything is falling into place :) any ivf updates?

The only new appt scheduled right now is the "psychological meeting" for use donor sperm. They make it a mandatory meeting because of how much a pregnancy by donor sperm can differ from using your husbands sperm, u know? I already know ill be having anxiety alot about the whole "I dont want him to think its any more my baby then his.." thing. It'll be good for me. Thats on March 23rd and I'm sure thats when ill make my true and final decision. I have been thinking more positive about a donor again, too...i guess we will see! And as of now, I have my retrieval scheduled for the week of April 27th, but that may change if it takes longer to get the donor we want and such. 
Our new landlord just announced that his gf is suddenly pregnant. I'm happy for them but that really stinks to have to hear right now. If we don't get our BFP before she starts to show, its going to be hard for me to see her belly everyday. Its just different when u ladies get a BFP, and I think alot of that has to do with me knowing how hard we all have tried/still trying for a baby and then EVERY woman around me IRL is getting knocked up on accident. If only it could be that easy for everyone!!! 

Anyway, on Monday I have to call my RE and go in to sign our consent forms. He didn't do the signing at our last appt so that we could have more time to think about what we want to do. Either way, I need my eggs retrieved so it really wouldn't have mattered when we did the consent forms. FX everything goes very smoothly!


----------



## Jrepp

That's two cute dogs Chelsea! 

Mary I'm so happy you're in your new home. I bet you have a lot of stress relief from your other situation. When is your next appointment?


----------



## froggyfrog

Promise I won't flood ya'll with puppy pics, but I took this selfie this morning at about 6. My new sweet baby:cloud9:


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess I'm running out of patience!!


----------



## Twinsie

Awww cute dogs!!! Love the pics, I say keep them coming :) 

Mary- congrats on the move! It must be a great feeling! I hope you get some peace and clarity on the donor decision soon. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I am being super lazy and it's nice!! Besides going out to dinner and a few errands, DH and I plan to do a whole lot of nothing this weekend! I do need to organize my wedding pics to order our parent albums finally. So hopefully I at least get that done!


----------



## Jrepp

Just a few short hours! I'm uploading a secret video of it in just a sec to text to a few of you until I can get online to upload a real video of it.


----------



## froggyfrog

I just realized that you are an hour behind me! That means only one more hour!!! Nevermind. Got confused. No sleep last night


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Just wanted to say that I went out and brought the prenatal vitamins for both of us today ladies.
> 
> Feels strange having to start all over again :(

:hugs:
I hope it is easier on you this time around! :flower:



froggyfrog said:


> Some people we know called us yesterday and told us about a puppy that they found on the side of the hwy. It was him and his brother. They were covered in ticks, and look to be full blooded boxers. I would say maybe 8 weeks old! We took one! So now I have Syris who is about 8 months, and Cashus, who is 8 weeks old. I'm freaking exhausted after no sleep last night! Here are my boys!
> View attachment 851855
> 
> View attachment 851857

Ah they just melt my heart! They are so cute!!



aidensmommy1 said:


> So ladies, WE ARE FINALLY IN OUR NEW HOME!!! :) After many delays, we finished moving yesterday! Wooo! Its such a relief and I am in love with our new place! Its so cute and cozy! I wish I could invite u all to a little house warming party! Maybe someday...;)
> 
> Good luck ladies!! Hopefully things are smooth sailing from this point on, for ALL of us!!! :dust:

:yipee: That is great news Mary!! Congrats!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks pam!!


----------



## Jrepp

It's a boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- how did you reveal? Did the water turn blue somehow? Congrats again!!!


----------



## TTC74

Jess - so exciting! Congrats!

AFM - BFN at 9 DPO with FMU. My temps are looking pretty good the last couple days, though. So, fx it's just still too early.


----------



## mdscpa

Have everything crossed for you TTC74.... And you're right, it's still early.....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx TTC!

And congrats Jess! A boy will be so fun!

Over here.. Just waiting around until I get closer to being able to test.


----------



## laurac1988

Holy shit. My temp went up


----------



## TTC74

Mine too, Laura. Fx that they stay up for a BFP for both of us!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> Jess - so exciting! Congrats!
> 
> AFM - BFN at 9 DPO with FMU. My temps are looking pretty good the last couple days, though. So, fx it's just still too early.

Temps are looking good still! FX for you, I hope the BFP is on the way.



Michellebelle said:


> Fx TTC!
> 
> And congrats Jess! A boy will be so fun!
> 
> Over here.. Just waiting around until I get closer to being able to test.

Cannot wait for that time to come! FX for a BFP!



laurac1988 said:


> Holy shit. My temp went up

:yipee: Looking great! I believe I conceived the day before o and I see you have great BD timing for that as well.

:dust: to all!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Yay Laura! :happydance: FX ever so tightly for you, I really hope this is your month! :dust: X


----------



## TTC74

Anyone get wondfo evaps prior to a BFP? I got 2 this morning out of the same sample with a negative FRER.


----------



## mdscpa

Wonderful charts TTC74 and Michelle.... 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## melewen

Fx ladies!


----------



## TTC74

Question - My progesterone was 20 at my 21 day check. Is that ovulation, pregnancy, or either range? I'm getting conflicting opinions online.


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Question - My progesterone was 20 at my 21 day check. Is that ovulation, pregnancy, or either range? I'm getting conflicting opinions online.


TTC, here's the site i bookmarked when i was researching back then. Based on this, you really O'ed. Mid-luteal is CD21 test.

https://i62.tinypic.com/wui24h.jpg

https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone


----------



## laurac1988

As far as I know progesterone can't indicate pregnancy. It can be high, which might tip you off to maybe being pregnant, but there's no sure fire "pregnant!!!!" number. A friend got a progesterone number of 54 and wasn't pregnant. Another friend got a number of 27 and was. Other friend got 86! She was pregnant... lol


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies. I was hoping for a "hint". I guess all I'm getting, though, is that I had a pretty solid ovulation. I guess that's something! :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, regarding pregnancy, only HCG levels is a good indicator and not progesterone levels.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Anyone get wondfo evaps prior to a BFP? I got 2 this morning out of the same sample with a negative FRER.

Ive had TOO many wondfo evaps BUT there is def a chance of it turning to a BFP. My wondfo rule is "dont believe it until the line gets darker." I do know frer is usually more accurate but again, it could always change and turn into a true BFP when hcg levels get high enough to detect, you get what I mean? So in short, yes ita VERY common for women to get evaps and then a BFP during their TWW after ur levels rise more. I hope u end up with ur BFP! Wondfos can be SO incredibly cruel, which is why I made my rule of "believing it if it gets darker..." Anyway, good luck hun and lots and lots of dust!!!! I hope ur evap looking lines end up being much more than evaps. I have seen women get nothing but evaps all the way up until 13dpo (only on wondfo, no other really sensitive test showed an evap) and then on 14dpo, they got a very faint line on frer so they must have just been a late implanter. FX thats the case for u!!!


----------



## TTC74

Yeah. The numbers I'm finding regarding normal levels are Female (mid-cycle): 5 to 20 ng/mL and Pregnancy 1st trimester: 11.2-90.0 ng/mL. So, a 20 could mean anything.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> It's a boy

I KNEW IT!!!!!! I guessed it when u told me u weren't announcing the sex yet. I really believe there something to the whole "if u have a high beta at beginning of ur pregnancy, there's a good chance its a boy.." because so far all of the ladies who had super high #s are having boys and then Kennas levels weren't QUITE as high at the very start and she's having a girl. I had an extremely high beta with Aiden early on as well. 
Anyway, congrats jess! I'm so happy for u!! Dh and I want another boy soo bad (but of course we will be more than happy with either!). I'm so glad that its a boy, as u were hoping for (I believe u always said u hoped for a boy...correct me if I'm wrong!) I cant wait to see pics of lil' man!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74, I have overlayed your chart to my bfp chart and it's almost doing the exact same thing.... :dance: I never tested until 14dpo after getting consistent temps from 11dpo (start of my triphasic temps). 

https://i62.tinypic.com/2n7e5fl.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> TTC74, I have overlayed your chart to my bfp chart and it's almost doing the exact same thing.... :dance: I never tested until 14dpo after getting consistent temps from 11dpo (start of my triphasic temps).
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2n7e5fl.jpg

oh wow, they really are sooo similar!!! FX TTC74!!!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm loving the overlay chart! Fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Holy shit. My temp went up

Yay temp, keep going up!!!!

I wanted to add, it looks to me like ur 6dpo today because of the dip. Well probably in the middle of the night, making it so ur temp took an extra day to rise, u know? I just wanted to mention that for testing/LP purposes. It looks like u had great BD timing either way, since the 1-2 days Before O are best for conception. I'm very excited to see how this TWW goes for u! FX for a very dark BFP!!! Now that everyone's getting close to testing time, I need to make sure I stay caught up on here! Ive been so damn busy with the move and my mind has just been racing, trying to decide what we want to do. Anyway, enough about me, I am crossing my fingers extra tight for u!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> That's two cute dogs Chelsea!
> 
> Mary I'm so happy you're in your new home. I bet you have a lot of stress relief from your other situation. When is your next appointment?

On march 23rd we have the meeting with the lady about donor sperm and I'm waiting for a call today about when we meet w our actual RE next, which should def be before the end of march to get my injections started & such for the retrieval at the end of April. We really are thinking about a donor again, like I actually wana do it BUT they're saying we need to purchase 2 vials...we only have enough to pay for 1 vial and we said "if that vial doesn't work, it wasn't meant to be.." but the docs cant seem to accept that. They NEED the extra vial, that will probably be wasted and can't be sold back to the donor bank or anything so that's something we're trying to figure out/raise extra funds for because with the move, a wedding in the summer, and just living expenses, we cant really afford $1400 out of pocket before June, when our insur is up. We could purchase 1 vial for the $500 but we def cant drain out our bank, incase of emergencies. The meds are already going to be about $400 so adding the extra $1000 for 2 vials of sperm is quite a bit of money at once. Ugh. I wish we had known we would DEF need 2 vials before I gave our landlord 3 months rent in advance, just so we didn't have to worry about rent while everything else is going on, u know? If I had known, I would have just paid 2 months ahead and saved the rest for the donor. If we wanted to be broke, we could pay it all but with already having Aiden we really need to keep "emergency savings". It seems like there's always some sort of bump in the road when I finally start feeling good about things. Anywhoo, hopefully we'll figure it out and have our BFP in no time. Fx!!! 

PS, I hate money, & the fact that insurance shuts off!! (lol) But I truly do hate it. If it weren't for those two factors, everything would be much easier to decide...especially the insurance portion. I'm really nervous about not having the great insur anymore. I keep looking to find a way to pay extra for it but I don't think they'll do that :-\. Sorry for the blabber mouth! :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary, I don't know if your dh has a 401k plan, but there was a point in our fertility treatments that we borrowed against dhs 401k. I'm not sure if all employers offer that option. But they just deducted money out of his check every week to pay back what we borrowed.


----------



## laurac1988

You're right Mary! I didn't realise I had it on "Test/OPK" Method and now that I've changed it to advanced it is saying 6dpo. Fingers crossed anyway.

Better than the stupid Ovusense machine that seems to think I am 4dpo...


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you Mary. I did want a boy first. Hubby wanted a girl first but he looked pretty pleased with himself as we walked out of the hospital. I'm just glad little man is measuring on track but pretty skinny. He's given me quite the scare these past few days though and I need to talk to the Ob on Thursday. The past couple days my vision will go blurry and I can't seem to form words. I'm also puffing up like an angry blowfish and my weight seems to have sky rocketed this week. I'm too stubborn to go in because they keep me for a few hours and then tell me to go home and drink water and rest.


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74, i'm praying that you get your :bfp: this cycle... So far your chart looks amazing... Usually on a non-bfp cycle, temps tend to go down starting at 10dpo. FX it stays high and you get that 2 lines in a few days.


----------



## TTC74

I'm praying for that BFP, too. I'm a bit discouraged with an 11 DPO BFN on a FRER when I know they are pretty accurate at this point. I also know that some people are the exceptions to the rule, though. Here's to hoping I'm one of them. My chart does look fabulous after all! :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your chart looks BFP GREAT TCC! I hope you get that BFP in the next few days!!!


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> I'm praying for that BFP, too. I'm a bit discouraged with an 11 DPO BFN on a FRER when I know they are pretty accurate at this point. I also know that some people are the exceptions to the rule, though. Here's to hoping I'm one of them. My chart does look fabulous after all! :thumbup:

My FRER at 16dpo were faint despite having 500+ mIU/ml HCG that freaked my out and I decided not to use FRER ever again :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Temp dip for me today. Still don't feel either way about this cycle. Have a spotty chest, which happened when I got my BfP, but not placing hope on it really


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping my FX for you Laura! I hope this is it 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx Laura and TTC!

Over here.. Nothing to report. Don't want to get my hopes up, so I'm trying not to think about it too much this cycle. Just trying to keep up with temping and not stress myself out. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry if I miss anyone else in the TWW

FX Laura, Michelle & TTC. I hope you get your BFP's in just a few short days!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Dip for me. Tomorrow will be the teller


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Stupid dip :growlmad: Keeping my fx that it goes up way high tomorrow!


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed...


----------



## froggyfrog

Fox for you laura! 

OK guys I need to vent!!! I have four brothers who all suck as human Beings. Seriously. They are all horrible people and I don't speak to any of them. Anyway, my oldest brother has 8 kids by 4 different women. He has been legally married to two of them. He can't keep a job, he welds for a living because of his now meth addiction. He started doing coke and smoking Crack while he was with baby mama number 3. And now his drug of choice is meth. He doesn't have ANYTHING to do with any of his children. Doesn't even pay child support. He just has done some really horrible things around his kids. In the last year is when he started getting worse because everyone is tired of his bullcrap. So he started his theft spree now. He has been in and out of jail, not sure why they don't just keep him, for stealing stuff. He now has a go that he has been with since like around Thanksgiving who also went to jail once with him for stealing a purse out of someone's front seat at a gas station. She smokes method as well. Well, they are pregnant! Omg! How in the hell is that fair!! She has two kids already that I'm told she doesn't have custody of. I just cried and cried last night, because I try so hard to put my faith in God and know that everything happens for a reason. But in that situation it is so hard for me to give those feelings to God. How is he given that gift over and over and over again, and he can't provide nor does he want to. And then he posts the ultrasound on his fb. I don't even know how a homeless meth addict has a f'n fb! 

Sorry this is such a long post I just don't understand. And it's really killing me!


----------



## melewen

Oh wow froggy, that is seriously obnoxious. I know exactly how you feel.. like HOW is that fair?! Ugh. :hugs: We're here to let you vent! They both sound like a PoS..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Froggy, I can just imagine how hurt you must be :hugs: I would have been as well and I totally understand your frustration and heart ache.
I'm so so sorry hun!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for that Froggy.... I understand what you must be feeling right now... It just really unfair.... I feel sorry for the kids and the new baby on the way for having a parents like that. There are other couples who are well-deserve for having a baby.... I pray that you'll be blessed with one soon..... :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks ladies. It just is so stupid! Here me and dh are trying for 5 freaking years, and I know what an amazing father he is going to be, and it's like life just slaps us in the face! And that is just one of my brothers stories. The other 3 are not quite as bad, but still pretty bad. And they have children as well!! So I'm surrounded by all of these amazing kids, with deadbeat dad's and some of them have deadbeat mom's as well. We didn't grow up that way is what doesn't make sense. My dad busted ass our whole lives to make sure we never needed for anything. He wasn't home a lot, but was always on the phone, and made his time with us quality time when he was.


----------



## Jrepp

Chelsea I'm really sorry! I know how that feels to watch someone who doesn't deserve to be pregnant or have kids have it so easy.


----------



## froggyfrog

Pam, random, but it's just so weird to me. I was reading Mol golds journal just playing around on BNB and saw you posted there. And you said that June is your winter. I have always known that seasons were all different, but for some reason to read you say that tripped me out!


----------



## starryjune

Just popping in to say Hi... How is everyone doing? I'm re-reading the latest posts but it's so hard to catch up!

I should be entering the TWW in a few days - I think I will O tomorrow or Friday. OPKs have been - so far, but this morning's was darker and my wet CM has now become EW. Hoping for a +OPK and temp dip soon!!

We are not really trying but definitely not preventing ;) Basically doing what we have been without obsessing or feeling obligated to BD. DH and I have been alternating sicknesses and sleeplessness and stressed days, so we haven't been in the mood much at all. Luckily we are both feeling good as of yesterday! 

While I know it's not ideal to conceive before we are on vacation (I wouldn't be able to fully enjoy the all-inclusive aka DRINKS plus I might feel blah), I don't want to have NO chance any cycle. When it's meant to be, it'll happen - so I need to give my body a chance!

I thought it was funny - when I was sick and feverish on Monday, I plugged my temp and specifics into FF and it was just like, no. lol I was so relieved cuz I was like - don't think I ovulated, b-----! 

Sorry, very hyper today.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsea I can totally relate, except my brothers drug of choice was heroin. He lost his landscaping company, all of his children, (5 by 3 different women)... he and his wife, who he's still with, lost them because she was shooting up her whole pregnancy with THEIR 2nd together so of course when the hospital tested her and the baby immediately, they found high traces of heroin. My poor niece was in the hospital for 2 1/2 weeks having horrid withdrawals. Its so damn sad! :(. They're both doing better now, but it took them 2 more babies to get there. If it weren't for my sister taking their 2 youngest, they would have been adopted to a new family after the first year, esp my new born niece at the time but my sister was nice enough to give them chance after chance to make it right. My brothers wife was one of the many people who ended up pregnant shortly after I started TTC. It really sucks having people like that in our lives just popping out babies like it's nothing. Must be nice. I don't understand why they get such an amazing gift while they're doing that crap and we have to suffer like this. Its not fair. I'm sorry hun. :hugs: You'll get your rainbow baby, I know you will! There's a reason we are both here still trying!! Lots of hugs and dust to u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies I start the lupron injections on April 10th and our retrieval is officially May 4th so if we go with a donor, we may have our sticky bean transferred by may 9th! Thats just unbelievable!! I'm pretty sure we're going to try the donor sperm. Its just still a bit of a struggle to think about of course but either way it'll be my baby and dhs as well and thats all we want so why not just do it now?! :) I'm getting extremely excited again! Yay!! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

That is so exciting!! I hope it happens right away! I can't wait for you to get pregnant!


----------



## Jrepp

That's so exciting Mary. Are you going to be on the pill longer then?


----------



## mdscpa

That's great news Mary...... It's very exciting now that you have dates set...... Can't wait for more updates and your :bfp:


----------



## laurac1988

Best of luck Mary!

9dpo BFN for me. Temp stayed exactly the same and didn't drop like it normally would at 9dpo. AF due tomorrow.
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/8C3CF5AA-151C-462D-9003-3F6252E9EDF0_zpsomxz1n0s.jpg


----------



## TTC74

Great news Mary! 

AFM - I'm going insane. My chart is so pretty but I must be out with a BFN at 13 DPO, right? I just don't understand the Triphasic chart without a plummeting temp at 13 DPO. To make matters worse, I had a blood test yesterday but still don't have the dang results. At least that would put me out of my misery!


----------



## mdscpa

When are you gonna get the result TTC74? Your chart really is triphasic. I bet FF mentioned that already... Maybe you implanted at 9 dpo and it takes 3-5 days before HCG registers on HPT.... have everything crossed for you hun....


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, your chart looks amazing as well like TTC74... When are you going to POAS?

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> Pam, random, but it's just so weird to me. I was reading Mol golds journal just playing around on BNB and saw you posted there. And you said that June is your winter. I have always known that seasons were all different, but for some reason to read you say that tripped me out!

Yip we are now in fall until end of May and then Winter starts in June :cry: I'm excited to have my baby and be on maternity leave the whole of Winter BUT we live by the sea and I am so a summer girl with dresses and bare feet.

Do you know what trips me out? These time differences :haha: They freak me out completely 



aidensmommy1 said:


> So ladies I start the lupron injections on April 10th and our retrieval is officially May 4th so if we go with a donor, we may have our sticky bean transferred by may 9th! Thats just unbelievable!! I'm pretty sure we're going to try the donor sperm. Its just still a bit of a struggle to think about of course but either way it'll be my baby and dhs as well and thats all we want so why not just do it now?! :) I'm getting extremely excited again! Yay!! FX FX FX!!!

:dance: So excited that you have dates to look forward to! Wohoo!!!



laurac1988 said:


> Best of luck Mary!
> 
> 9dpo BFN for me. Temp stayed exactly the same and didn't drop like it normally would at 9dpo. AF due tomorrow.
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/8C3CF5AA-151C-462D-9003-3F6252E9EDF0_zpsomxz1n0s.jpg

I was just about to comment on your temp not dropping when I saw your post. I hope this is it regardless of what can or can't be seen on that test! Your temp is different than other cycles so hopefully your BFP is a pee or 2 away! FX :hugs:



TTC74 said:


> Great news Mary!
> 
> AFM - I'm going insane. My chart is so pretty but I must be out with a BFN at 13 DPO, right? I just don't understand the Triphasic chart without a plummeting temp at 13 DPO. To make matters worse, I had a blood test yesterday but still don't have the dang results. At least that would put me out of my misery!

You are right... that is such a pretty chart! Stupid BFN :growlmad:
I really hope you get positive results soon!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, Michelle, I agree with Daphne! Your chart looks just as good. 
Ooooh March is the month of pretty charts :D

FX for BFP's to all :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Hope you get some answers soon, hun x


----------



## Michellebelle

Well, I tested this morning and BFN at 10 dpo. The things that are different this cycle than other cycles:

The steady temps - usually my temps seem to be all over the place!

Sore boobs - some cycles my boobs don't get sore at all, and some cycles they only get sore a few days before AF. This cycle they have been sore since right after I ovulated.

Oh well, even if I wind up being out this cycle, next cycle is Femara!


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh, and for reference.. I used a wondfo to test.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for the :bfn: ladies. I pray that its just too early and you'll still end up with a :bfp: this cycle....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with Daphne Michelle! Hopefully it was just too early for the test or maybe you can be one of those pregnancies that don't show on pee sticks. 
FX for a BFP in the next few days because my personal opinion is that it looks promising :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Daphne and Pamela!

And TTC and Laura, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Well, I tested this morning and BFN at 10 dpo. The things that are different this cycle than other cycles:
> 
> The steady temps - usually my temps seem to be all over the place!
> 
> Sore boobs - some cycles my boobs don't get sore at all, and some cycles they only get sore a few days before AF. This cycle they have been sore since right after I ovulated.
> 
> Oh well, even if I wind up being out this cycle, next cycle is Femara!

I still have a good feeling for u! There's still great chances that a BFP could show in another couple of days. Many women take until 11-13dpo with FRER before they get a bfp so def dont count urself out! FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> That's so exciting Mary. Are you going to be on the pill longer then?

Yeah, I actually have to grab a new pack today and will be on them until the lupron begins, I believe. I'm not exactly sure when ill be stopping them...alls I know is I start a new pack if I get to day 21 on them before they tell me to stop, lol. I can't wait for all of this to begin!! Oh and jess I just saw that I have a msg from u today so I will def save that :).


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Great news Mary!
> 
> AFM - I'm going insane. My chart is so pretty but I must be out with a BFN at 13 DPO, right? I just don't understand the Triphasic chart without a plummeting temp at 13 DPO. To make matters worse, I had a blood test yesterday but still don't have the dang results. At least that would put me out of my misery!

Thanks!

And I think u are 12dpo today and that u oed on day 16, the second peak day. And its very common not to get BFPs until 13-14dpo, it all depends on when u implant. Good luck hun! Ur chart looks great!! I have hope for u!


----------



## TTC74

I finally got my blood results. Negative. So, I guess that's that. Onward to a second month on clomid (and hopefully a BFP).


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I finally got my blood results. Negative. So, I guess that's that. Onward to a second month on clomid (and hopefully a BFP).

I hate how clomid can cause the most beautiful charts!!!! I hope that u just implanted late and are still looking at a BFP. I'm Still crossing my fingers! I do know many women who had good luck on their 2nd round of clomid...FX ur one of them! :) :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC, sometimes it can take a few months on Clomid still. I was chatting with my sis recently, and it took her several months of Clomid and trying out different doses before she got her BFP.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74, Michelle is completely right about clomid. Ive always read to give it at least 3-4 cycles before giving up, as sometimes it takes that 3 months to make for that "golden egg". Just like in natural cycles, they tell u to take prenatals for 3 months before TTC because thats how long it takes for eggs/sperm to mature before your body allows that particular egg to come out at ovulation & the clomid can truly help make for the best egg health, u know? Hope that made sense! And hopefully cycle #2 with clomid is your lucky one! :) FX! Like I said earlier, I see many women succeed with their 2nd try, if not their 3rd. FX FX FX! Maybe you and I will be getting BFPs together!


----------



## mommymillard

Hey ladies I'm back! Had two chemicals back to back....well decided I would use the clearblue digital opk and got my flashing smiley face yesterday on cd6-7 and still flashing today...my period was done on cycle day 4ish...now I'm spotting but do have stretchy cm...what is my body doing? I did post in the opk thread but I never get a response there :wacko: do you ladies have any thoughts? Been off bc since October... Wish I knew what to do....trying to decide if I should call my OB and ask about the spotting since my period or not. Tia for any thoughts or advice!


----------



## Jrepp

How long have your average cycles been? It's possible that you are gearing up to o.


----------



## mommymillard

Well they were 28 days then I had a 36 day with my first chemical and a 30 day cycle last cycle with another suspected chemical...not really sure what to think about how long my cycles are now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not entirely sure but with my miscarriages I ovulated early each time. You still could be 3-4 days away from ovulation which would put it closer to a 28 day cycle


----------



## mdscpa

I did 2 rounds of clomid with no bfp. 2 months later (unmedicated) we got our :bfp: who knows if the clomid is still in my system... FX TTC and so sorry for negative blood results. Still im hoping you just implanted late.... That chart really looks good and deceiving if you really are not pregnant.... :dust:


----------



## jessilou

Hi everyone hope all is well. Haven't been on much as been busy with work and doing things for my friends wedding . Was pretty sad when I got af so thought distancing myself for a bit would help till I got my head together. I am feeling much better now as almost started to feel depressed (which isn't like me).

Now I have new issues lol. Yesterday on CD 8 I started noticing I was gettting a bit crampy and was very "wet", it looked like I was starting to get fertile CM. Used a clear blue digital got low fertility, and then did it today on CD 9 and I got a peak fertility on the first morning urine. It says it can take between 12-48 hours to ovulate, which makes sense as it is picking up the LH surge. However why am I "possibly " ovulating earlier. Does anyone here have big differences in the days they ovulate each month , and if so how many days differences. I am super paranoid and worried something is wrong with me , trying to calm myself though but not winning!!!!

Last month I got a negative on CD 10, and 11 and got a positive on CD 12


----------



## jessilou

mommymillard said:


> Hey ladies I'm back! Had two chemicals back to back....well decided I would use the clearblue digital opk and got my flashing smiley face yesterday on cd6-7 and still flashing today...my period was done on cycle day 4ish...now I'm spotting but do have stretchy cm...what is my body doing? I did post in the opk thread but I never get a response there :wacko: do you ladies have any thoughts? Been off bc since October... Wish I knew what to do....trying to decide if I should call my OB and ask about the spotting since my period or not. Tia for any thoughts or advice!

I can't help but sympathise, as I am not sure what my body is doing either as last month (first time using the CBD opk) I got negative on CD 10, and 11 and when straight to peak fertility CD 12. This month I got a negative at CD 8 , and went straight to peak fertility on CD 9!!! I am no longer spotting though and my period finished at day 5 and had a bit of spotting here and there till day 6. I have been off birth control since november, but have had no BFP's


----------



## jessilou

aidensmommy1 said:


> So ladies I start the lupron injections on April 10th and our retrieval is officially May 4th so if we go with a donor, we may have our sticky bean transferred by may 9th! Thats just unbelievable!! I'm pretty sure we're going to try the donor sperm. Its just still a bit of a struggle to think about of course but either way it'll be my baby and dhs as well and thats all we want so why not just do it now?! :) I'm getting extremely excited again! Yay!! FX FX FX!!!

Glad you are feeling excited. :) :) :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I had a temp jump this morning, but I know it's most likely because I was tossing and turning last night. Just in case, I took a test this morning and it was a BFN.


----------



## TTC74

Temp drop this morning. AF expected tomorrow. I'm fine with that. It means I can move on to month 2 of clomid.


----------



## mommymillard

:happydance::happydance::happydance: got my solid smiley face today! Yay! Hubby is even excited!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74, I'm hoping month 2 works perfectly for you! It would be great to get our BFPs at the same time!


----------



## laurac1988

Clomid cycle two begins tonight for me...


----------



## Michellebelle

Temp drop this morning, so I feel AF will probably show up by Monday at the latest. I'll be joining you soon, Laura and TTC74 in hoping this next cycle is it! It will be my first one trying Femara. DH still hasn't gotten his SA test, because of work busyness, so I'm making him go this week! 

I hope we all get our BFPsin the next 30 days!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry ladies! Good luck in your upcoming cycles


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry ladies for the lack of BFP's! :hugs: FX for you guys :D

I was thinking about each and everyone of you still ttc! We went to our local pub & grill for take-aways and one of the ladies in our town who is early in her pregnancy was there and she was doing shots :shock: I was so disgusted! There are so many wonderful ladies out there wanting for a baby and then someone does not take the time to realise how blessed they are and do the best they can :cry:

I hope you ladies get your BFP's soon! You are all so deserving!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Clomid cycle two begins tonight for me...

Good luck hun!!! I just picked up my progesterone suppository's yesterday & that was pretty exciting :). It made IVF feel way more real! FX you and I both see our BFPs by the end of this cycle! 

Im on day 23 of the BCP and so no AF but ive been spotting for weeks! Its driving me nuts but it looks like its starting to go away.

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and wish everyone luck and baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Mary if you need any progesterone tips let me know


----------



## Christinatry

New to this site my hubby eric and I are mom and dad to an adorable 2 year old girl. .we are t t c for #2 ..went through an uphill battle with post p. Depression with #1 still. On anti depression meds am anxious about trying again but excited too praying for an easier recovery this time..love and baby dust to all


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome, Christina! I hope your BFP happens quickly! I don't know much about pp depression, but thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Wishing1010

Christinatry said:


> New to this site my hubby eric and I are mom and dad to an adorable 2 year old girl. .we are t t c for #2 ..went through an uphill battle with post p. Depression with #1 still. On anti depression meds am anxious about trying again but excited too praying for an easier recovery this time..love and baby dust to all

Welcome, hun!!!! FX!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Christinatry said:


> New to this site my hubby eric and I are mom and dad to an adorable 2 year old girl. .we are t t c for #2 ..went through an uphill battle with post p. Depression with #1 still. On anti depression meds am anxious about trying again but excited too praying for an easier recovery this time..love and baby dust to all

Hi :hi:

Welcome to the group. Sorry that you had a hard time 1st time around. FX you get your BFP soon and that it is all smooth sailing!!



Michellebelle said:


> Welcome, Christina! I hope your BFP happens quickly! I don't know much about pp depression, but thinking good thoughts for you.

Michelle... just saw your chart and wondering if you have tested again or not?


----------



## Michellebelle

No, no testing today. My LP is usually around 13 days, meaning AF should arrive tomorrow. I figure I'll wait and test if she doesn't show. That way I can still have hope. :) because if I get a BFN at 13 dpo, I'll be sure I'm out, but this way I can still pretend there is a chance!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping my FX for you. That damn chart looks sooooooo good!


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> No, no testing today. My LP is usually around 13 days, meaning AF should arrive tomorrow. I figure I'll wait and test if she doesn't show. That way I can still have hope. :) because if I get a BFN at 13 dpo, I'll be sure I'm out, but this way I can still pretend there is a chance!


That's my mindset the month i got bfp. Better wait it out and have hope linger for a bit than seeing a bfn early on.

Have my FX for you michelle..... 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank you! Yes, exactly daphne! I just want to keep every bit of hope alive for now. :)


----------



## laurac1988

Back on it! Cycle two of clomid - lets go! More clomid, more spearmint tea, maybe more donations. Fingers crossed this month we will make our baby


----------



## Wishing1010

FX super tight, Laura!!! Clomid, do your magic!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary if you need any progesterone tips let me know

I def will! I got the vaginal suppository's and I have no clue about them yet but my doc called them in now and just plans to go over the meds with me on April 8th but I'm sure I will still have some questions!
I forgot from when I was younger how much BCP really helps my bbs grow! Lol! I'm a small A cup and now I actually have a good handful! :haha: Idk why but the progesterone just reminded me of BCP...prob cuz they both seem to cause pregnancy type symptoms.


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Back on it! Cycle two of clomid - lets go! More clomid, more spearmint tea, maybe more donations. Fingers crossed this month we will make our baby

good luck hun!!!


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I went rectally with my progrsterone suppositories. Vaginally leaves a lot of dischage. Pardon the tmi but I'm glad someone shared that tip with me lol!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm preparing for a temp drop tomorrow. I always take my temp before bed, because usually it does give me an indication of the next morning's temp. I just got a 96.93, so I figure my temp will probably go below the coverline an AF will show. We will know for sure in the morning!


----------



## aidensmommy1

As u all have seen, I haven't been temping but I plan to start again around April 8th. I go for my injection class on the 8th and start the injections on the 10th of April so ill start temping again then and on the 10th is when my last 21 day pack of bcp starts as well so that'll be when I mark a "new cycle" on FF. Even tho AF isn't coming so it'll technically be the same cycle, changing my cycle start date on FF will make it less confusing for me when I'm calculating dates and such. Soo basically, the cycle of 4/10/15 should be the one! FX FX FX! It feels very surreal knowing that one of our fertilized eggys will be put right into my uterus between May 7th-9th. FX for a very sticky bean!
Tomorrow is our meeting with the psych for donor pregnancy's and after that is when ill tell our doctor for sure if using a donor is def the way we want to go. We all already know my DH is up for a donor, no questions asked, but hopefully tomorrow I MYSELF will feel even better about it. Dont get me wrong, I'm excited for our LO either way, I just want to hear whether all my feelings are normal... (which I'm sure they are very normal) I think the meeting tomorrow will be very helpful for me while making decisions. As I said the other day, I'm pretty positive we will be using a donor but I still told my doc we weren't making it official until after this appt. 

Speaking of appts, we have one every other day this week, we have one next week and then 4 appts the week after. Thats at least 9 appts for IVF in 2wks, and there could be more to come. They always add another appt day after I meet with my RE. I have a feeling the many, many appts will be my biggest struggle during this process. Life is crazy as it is BUT if it'll get us our LO, I'll go to as many appts as needed, no matter how overwhelming it can be. FX that everyone has their BFP by May with me! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Mary, I went rectally with my progrsterone suppositories. Vaginally leaves a lot of dischage. Pardon the tmi but I'm glad someone shared that tip with me lol!

lol, thank u for sharing this with me! Ive never heard of anyone doing this & it may def be something ill want to try, esp after pregnancy is confirmed. They dont want me BDing right after my transfer so I won't be too worried about my d/c those two weeks but for the remaining time until I hit the 12wk mark, my cm will most likely start to annoy me! Lol I'm def going to look into this little trick. Thank u again!


----------



## cutieq

That's what bnb buddies are for! Someone informed me so I'm sharing the knowledge. I know a handful of women that used this method as well. I can't wait for your BFP!

Michelle, I hope you get a surprise temp tomorrow!


----------



## TTC74

Well AF is 2 days later than she's ever been but I'm not pregnant. I'm so frustrated. I'm ready to start round 2 of clomid already. The witch refuses to rear her head, though.


----------



## starryjune

Well, my body is being crazy. I tested twice or even three times a day (morning, afternoon, some evenings) starting as soon as my period ended... I have always Oed CD13 or 14 since TTC, then Oed CD11 one cycle. NOW... it's CD17 and I *just* got a +OPK yesterday morning, and it's still + this morning. I wasn't even going to test anymore yesterday because my temp rose Saturday so I assumed I'd Oed and either missed the LH surge or the new bundle of Wondfo strips were defective cuz they all looked the same, light pink but clearly negative. 

But, DH asked yesterday morning if I'd tested and I said no, the strips are BS and my temp is up. Well, he said I should anyway and boy am I glad I did! So, BD Sunday, lol. It's still + now and my temp tanked this morning, so I expect O to happen sometime later today. Hopefully we can fit in one more BD after work, but DH hurt his back so he might not be up for it. I might just have to jump him, lol. 

Anyway, my chart is a mess and this is crazy. I hope my temp goes and stays up tomorrow so I can just relax a bit before the 2WW craziness takes over ;/. If we don't BD tonight do you think we still have a chance?? Thankfully I am going out of town, away from it all at a b&b on the coast this weekend so I can unplug, write, just take in nature and recharge. I need it for sure!!


----------



## froggyfrog

June, I would say that if you bded Sunday that you are still in. The speed will still be there waiting for the egg. If you could do it again tonight, of course it won't hurt. But it won't hurt if you don't. Don't stress if it doesn't happen!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> June, I would say that if you bded Sunday that you are still in. The speed will still be there waiting for the egg. If you could do it again tonight, of course it won't hurt. But it won't hurt if you don't. Don't stress if it doesn't happen!

Thanks for the reassurance. Plus, his doctor even recommended every other day. AND we didn't BD on Fri or Sat, so yesterday's was, umm, a good deposit ;) I think we will still find a gentle way to BD tonight unless he's really hurting.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I think you're still in with a chance! I haven't used any opks this month, I am not planning to either.. I'm being totally relaxed, and going with the flow - it's hard not to test, but at least I have our wedding to focus on :) gl June! X


----------



## starryjune

Yeah, I don't want to feel like we have to BD. Unless he initiates, I will just let him rest. Poor guy. Since he turned 40 it's been one thing after another!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm just waiting for af to hurry up!! I'm sleepy, irritable, and super hungry so I know she's around the corner! I'm excited to temp this cycle!


----------



## Michellebelle

June, I def think you still have a chance! I'd call that pretty good timing.


----------



## Michellebelle

Bummed. Just started spotting and started to feel crampy. I knew it would prob happen, but it doesn't make it any easier. I'm thinking of starting a journal on here to put down my thoughts. I never thought it would take me this long to get pregnant and I know some of you ladies are in the same boat!


----------



## froggyfrog

I have thought about doing the same thing michellebelle. I think it's a good idea. Sometimes putting your feelings out there can help, especially with all of the awesome people on BNB giving hope and advice.


----------



## Jrepp

Michellebelle said:


> Bummed. Just started spotting and started to feel crampy. I knew it would prob happen, but it doesn't make it any easier. I'm thinking of starting a journal on here to put down my thoughts. I never thought it would take me this long to get pregnant and I know some of you ladies are in the same boat!




froggyfrog said:


> I have thought about doing the same thing michellebelle. I think it's a good idea. Sometimes putting your feelings out there can help, especially with all of the awesome people on BNB giving hope and advice.

This is why I started blogging on Wordpress. I wanted something away from b&b where I could jot down my thoughts and feelings, as well as get and share advice and tips. Wordpress had been amazing for that. The support o have found in the ttc community has been amazing. I have about 125 people who are all in various stages of ttc from naturally trying on their own to iuis to ivf to adoption to parents to be, all supporting me. They are all so lovely and I would highly recommend it. My blog link is in my signature of you want to check it out.


----------



## mommysylvia

If some of y'all remember me I have been on the pregnancy thread but just wanted to update y'all on my pregnancy.... Today I miscarried my little one. I was 7 weeks and 5 days but the ultrasound was only measuring 5 weeks 5 days...no fetal pole or heartbeat. Everything expelled once I started bleeding and having contractions every 2 mins. It was a horrible day for me.

Good luck and baby dust to each and every one of you ladies, I won't be back on here for a while so I can grieve and let my cycles and body adjust so we can TTC again later. Thank you :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

starryjune said:



> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> June, I would say that if you bded Sunday that you are still in. The speed will still be there waiting for the egg. If you could do it again tonight, of course it won't hurt. But it won't hurt if you don't. Don't stress if it doesn't happen!
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. Plus, his doctor even recommended every other day. AND we didn't BD on Fri or Sat, so yesterday's was, umm, a good deposit ;) I think we will still find a gentle way to BD tonight unless he's really hurting.Click to expand...

I had 2 positives on my BFP cycle as well so just keep bd as long as they are positive. So far your timing like the other ladies said looks great :dance:

FX for you hun!



rebeccalouise said:


> I think you're still in with a chance! I haven't used any opks this month, I am not planning to either.. I'm being totally relaxed, and going with the flow - it's hard not to test, but at least I have our wedding to focus on :) gl June! X

:yipee: Weddings are awesome. My little (okay not so little anymore) is also getting Married in April. Who knows you might still be getting your BFP wedding present :D
Good luck with the last of the arrangements!



froggyfrog said:


> I'm just waiting for af to hurry up!! I'm sleepy, irritable, and super hungry so I know she's around the corner! I'm excited to temp this cycle!

Sucks if she is coming :nope: If she does though looking forward to your chart :D



Michellebelle said:


> Bummed. Just started spotting and started to feel crampy. I knew it would prob happen, but it doesn't make it any easier. I'm thinking of starting a journal on here to put down my thoughts. I never thought it would take me this long to get pregnant and I know some of you ladies are in the same boat!

I'm sorry hun! FX next cycle has an even prettier chart with a BFP to follow!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thanks hun! Me and LO have now come down with viral conjunctivitis, there's no treatment and it takes up to two weeks to clear! :nope: My hen do is this weekend, and the wedding is the weekend after :dohh: Can't believe it tbh! Praying it clears, I really am :( I look like I've been in a fight :haha: I also feel sick, my throat is sore and I've completely lost my appetite.. One thing after another at the mo! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

rebeccalouise said:


> Thanks hun! Me and LO have now come down with viral conjunctivitis, there's no treatment and it takes up to two weeks to clear! :nope: My hen do is this weekend, and the wedding is the weekend after :dohh: Can't believe it tbh! Praying it clears, I really am :( I look like I've been in a fight :haha: I also feel sick, my throat is sore and I've completely lost my appetite.. One thing after another at the mo! X

Ah no :nope:
I know exactly how you feel. I was hospitalised with pneumonia 2 weeks before my wedding. I spent 5 days in hospital and had a week left before the wedding before they discharged me. 

I'm sure you'll feel tons better by the time wedding comes around. As sucky as you feel try chicken soup and lots of fluids for you both and I'm sure you'll get better :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

mommysylvia said:


> If some of y'all remember me I have been on the pregnancy thread but just wanted to update y'all on my pregnancy.... Today I miscarried my little one. I was 7 weeks and 5 days but the ultrasound was only measuring 5 weeks 5 days...no fetal pole or heartbeat. Everything expelled once I started bleeding and having contractions every 2 mins. It was a horrible day for me.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to each and every one of you ladies, I won't be back on here for a while so I can grieve and let my cycles and body adjust so we can TTC again later. Thank you :)

I'm so sad to hear that! My thoughts go out to you. Many hugs, and we'll be here once you're ready to come back :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Michellebelle

AF showed up full force and a huge temp drop this morning. I already cried about it last night when I knew she was coming, so today I'm just ready to move forward and start this Femara cycle! Gotta call the doc this morning to set up a sonogram appt so we can move forward.


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Michelle!


----------



## TTC74

AF finally showed today. I'm working on scheduling my ultrasound for month 2 of clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michelle & TTC I'm so sorry AF came!!! You ladies really had me going with the beautiful charts!!!

I hope both your medicated cycles bring you the BFPs you deserve :hugs:

Now go and have a big glass of wine and be kind to yourselves :D


----------



## starryjune

I'm crushed.

My chart and OPKs are all out of whack this month. Like I have never seen since I started charted about a year ago. I have always Oed CD13-14, except one weird cycle when I think I Oed 11. I finally excitedly got a +OPK on CD16 then a big temp dip yesterday at CD17. So, I figured I would O last night and see a rise today (late for me, but better than never, right?). 

SO far from the truth... my temp was a staggering .5F LOWER this morning!! OPK is still dark but not quite positive. Have you experienced this or have a clue why this is happening? I am super confident my temps are accurate the past few days - over the weekend, not completely as I had trouble sleeping and had a few drinks, but the drinks don't usually affect bbt unless I drink a ton which I was not.


----------



## froggyfrog

mommysylvia said:


> If some of y'all remember me I have been on the pregnancy thread but just wanted to update y'all on my pregnancy.... Today I miscarried my little one. I was 7 weeks and 5 days but the ultrasound was only measuring 5 weeks 5 days...no fetal pole or heartbeat. Everything expelled once I started bleeding and having contractions every 2 mins. It was a horrible day for me.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to each and every one of you ladies, I won't be back on here for a while so I can grieve and let my cycles and body adjust so we can TTC again later. Thank you :)

so so sorry for your loss! Please take care of yourself and take all the time you need. We will be here when your ready!


----------



## froggyfrog

June, I have seen some ladies with many days of positive opk. How many in a row is that? I would just keep bding until they go negative.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm seriously regretting not buying more hpts while I was at the store! I wasn't going to even test this cycle, but I can't turn my brain off from screaming POAS!! I'm afraid I'm an addict!!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> June, I have seen some ladies with many days of positive opk. How many in a row is that? I would just keep bding until they go negative.

I'm not concerned about the 2, maybe even 3 days of +OPK - I am worried because (a) I always ovulate by CD14 at the latest - usually CD13 - and now I am several days past that and (b) My temp dropped nearly .5F yesterday and then again today. Seems like my body is struggling with something. If my temp goes up soon and confirms I Oed, wonderful, but I have a feeling that's not going to happen :(


----------



## froggyfrog

June I wouldn't worry too much. Sometimes we just have wonky cycles, and ovulate later/earlier. Just keep trying to confirm o so that you can make sure your lp stays the same length. It doesn't mean anything is wrong with you unless it happens often. I wouldn't stress too much about it!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> June I wouldn't worry too much. Sometimes we just have wonky cycles, and ovulate later/earlier. Just keep trying to confirm o so that you can make sure your lp stays the same length. It doesn't mean anything is wrong with you unless it happens often. I wouldn't stress too much about it!

Stress is probably what's causing this, lol! FX so tight the OPK continue to fade but mostly that my temp soars up tomorrow so I can chillax a bit. My CM has changed a bit over today, from EW to now more creamy. Good sign! I think I need to take one of my anxiety pills, go for a walk, and focus on the 3-day getaway (solo) weekend that's just a few days away. I have been needing a retreat to write, walk, etc. and found a lovely b&b on the coast. Going Sat through Mon.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's sounds incredible!!! Although your stronger than I am going by yourself! What kind of writing are you doing?


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> That's sounds incredible!!! Although your stronger than I am going by yourself! What kind of writing are you doing?

I'm very independent and need complete solitude once and a while to recharge. I am tired of talking to people and have a rich inner world, so my imagination keeps me company. DH used to be a chef, so for our first 7 years together, I was solo most of the time. Like, we'd have a day off together every few months and sometimes it would be weeks really spending any waking hours together!!

I'm working on my first novel, based loosely on my life. Basically about a coming of age but still learning along the way tale of a woman with mega daddy issues. Dark humor.


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow! That's really awesome! I spent a lot of time alone as a kid. My dad worked out of state, and my mom worked nights (probably why I was such a bad teenager!) And so now I really don't Care to be alone. I'm a "homemaker" (never really sure what to call myself) so I'm home alone all day long, and get super excited when dh comes home. I hope I can read your novel one day!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so excited that I have to share. My oldest dog, Syris, was potty trained fully in two weeks because we taught him to ring a bell that hangs around the doorknob when he needs to go. So flash forward to today. I have had Cashus now for less than two weeks and he rang to bell for potty!!! I'm such a happy momma!!


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my bump today at 22 weeks! Only 18 more to go
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Michelle & TTC I'm so sorry AF came!!! You ladies really had me going with the beautiful charts!!!
> 
> I hope both your medicated cycles bring you the BFPs you deserve :hugs:
> 
> Now go and have a big glass of wine and be kind to yourselves :D

Thanks! That is what I am doing currently. Drinking a big glass of wine. :winkwink:

Had a doctors appt today for an ultrasound. He said everything looks good, but I definitely have PCOS due to 3 reasons: irregular cycles, the look of my ovaries, and weird hair growth. I start Femara tomorrow, so I hope it works in the next couple of cycles! Would be amazing to get a BFP by June.


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> June, I have seen some ladies with many days of positive opk. How many in a row is that? I would just keep bding until they go negative.
> 
> I'm not concerned about the 2, maybe even 3 days of +OPK - I am worried because (a) I always ovulate by CD14 at the latest - usually CD13 - and now I am several days past that and (b) My temp dropped nearly .5F yesterday and then again today. Seems like my body is struggling with something. If my temp goes up soon and confirms I Oed, wonderful, but I have a feeling that's not going to happen :(Click to expand...

I have a feeling ur oing today. Cant wait to see tomorrow!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary where have you been?


----------



## starryjune

Chart is giving me some hope today. One full degree rise. But OPK are still very dark, though not quite positive. I am hoping I just caught the beginning of my surge Sun. morning and that it ended yesterday after I took my temp??? That way it could have been two big temp drops in a row instead of just one????????? Praying my temp rises a bit more and stays up til AF is due!!!! I don't want to start having anovulatory cycles. I just want to get my BFP without a bunch of tests and stuff. I know, I know, it's no big deal if I need that. But a girl can dream.


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx your Temps appease you tomorrow june!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Gutted - O day today, haven't DTD since Sunday night, OH is away until Friday! :( we are never gonna catch this eggy! X


----------



## froggyfrog

rebeccalouise said:


> Gutted - O day today, haven't DTD since Sunday night, OH is away until Friday! :( we are never gonna catch this eggy! X

Don't count yourself out! Those swimmers could still be in there waiting for the egg! ! I would definitely say you still have a good shot


----------



## Jrepp

She's in hiding Chelsea! 

REBECCA - you definitely still have a chance. Hubby and I did the deed o-2 and day of and we were successful. You just never know what's waiting for you down the road.

I wanted to let you guys know that I am going to be live streaming the gender reveal and sneak peaks and behind the scenes footage in Twitter. You can follow along at Twitter.com/reppjess and don't forget to follow me on meerkat at meerkat.co/reppjess


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Mary where have you been?

Ive been TRYING to stay off-line a little bit while we wait for the injections to actually start. I kept reading negative things about IVF and just normal pregnancy's & then I get myself all freaked out and get anxiety, lol. I make sure I come on to check on u ladies at least twice a wk but ive just needed a little break from the internet itself, u know? Only 15 more days until my injections start...but don't worry, I will be around before then. We have also been really busy decorating our new place and unpacking and all the fun moving stuff (lol). We're finally down to one last box, which is mostly full of junk so it looks like we're pretty much done :). 

So, the fertility pharm called yesterday and confirmed my docs order for lupron, gonal-f, menopur, progesterone oil, some other med, and the HCG shot, all with 3 refills incase we had time for another cycle. I have no clue what we'll be paying out of pocket for all these meds bcuz I dont know which med falls under which tier for my prescription coverage but I do know it shouldn't be anymore than $400. I'm waiting for a call today or tomorrow to get the exact amount and pay them. They said ill have my meds delivered on April 3rd, which is perfect timing for my injection class on the 8th :).

I'm going to start temping again in about 5 days. Ive basically been taking a short break from everything that goes along with TTC, except I can't get IVF out of my head for more then 5 mins at a time! And I know thats part of why ive been MIA so much. Ive noticed this past month has flown by since I haven't been obsessing over temps or anything. The obsessing will be starting again very soon tho, dont u worry! And then u wont be able to get me to shut up! :haha: ;)

How are u, Chelsea? I need to take a peak at ur chart and see where u r in ur cycle! FX for u all!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

June, maybe u did O yest! Ur temp certainly went back up. FX super tight for it to keep going tomorrow! U could even be oing today. I sometimes would O after I saw a dip & then a rise the next day, sometimes the rise after my dip is my true O day. FX for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I started my new bcp pack 6 days ago and yesterday I had some break through bleeding from it. Ive been spotting almost a whole month now and today its back to spotting. I guess its not uncommon to spot and have break through bleeding while on BCP preparing for IVF because obv the uterus may still have some shedding to do, u know? At first I was really worried that something wasn't right but I'm calm about it now :) I'm very anxious & excited but nervous about injections starting soon. Once I start the meds, the retrival will be here, followed by hopefully a veryyy successful one & only transfer. FX soo tight!!!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm really getting excited and anxious about your IVF journey Mary.... Sorry i couldn't help much about IVF but honestly we were supposed to ask about it after our 2 unsuccessful clomid cycles. We thought that it's our only option. FX for a :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I'm really getting excited and anxious about your IVF journey Mary.... Sorry i couldn't help much about IVF but honestly we were supposed to ask about it after our 2 unsuccessful clomid cycles. We thought that it's our only option. FX for a :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

its ok :) and I'm glad u didn't need to turn to IVF! Its sooo much work between all the appts and such!! Besides, there's plenty of info online and my RE is really good so I *think* I have all the help needed in that area...You & all the other ladies are the best just by giving me your support  Thats more then enough help in my eyes! ;)


----------



## froggyfrog

I think waiting for your ivf is worse than the tww, for me!! Probably doesn't seem that long for you with all of the appointments! I haven't actually started temping just yet, I'm waiting for af to show


----------



## froggyfrog

I started to opk this past cycle, but ran out of opks, and instead of going to buy more I just said oh well, so I'm not sure when I oed. Today is cd 32, the longest cycle I have ever had was 38. I'm pretty tempted to test, but the practical part of me says to just wait!


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> June, maybe u did O yest! Ur temp certainly went back up. FX super tight for it to keep going tomorrow! U could even be oing today. I sometimes would O after I saw a dip & then a rise the next day, sometimes the rise after my dip is my true O day. FX for u!

Yes, after another big rise today, I am hopeful I did O, but I am pretty sure if I did it was the end of Monday or Tuesday, because I pretty much always O the second day of +OPK. My OPK is still pretty dark but not positive anymore, since Tues. afternoon. I can't believe how huge the drop AND rise is - this is a new thing plus being delayed ovulation. And NO real physical symptoms since around the time of hopefully O - usually I feel pretty crappy the day of/after. No sore boobs yet, either. Buuuuut, the big sign that I Oed is that beginning Tuesday, my CM went from abundent and wet/slippery to much less and creamy - now it's a lot but it's super creamy. That always happens after O is complete. FX for the temps to stay up and for crosshairs by the weekend. I just want to go away for my writing/rest retreat and not think about this crap for a few days. I will keep temping, but will not wake up so early and will note whatever time I do take it, to keep a general pattern in tact. I'm feeling SO relieved right now. I don't even care so much about if this is a BFP cycle, I doubt it is because I am just so used to BFNs, but to know I Oed will give me tremendous peace of mind. I've been paranoid that I am pre-menopausal already or have majorly whacked out hormones (which may still be the case, but I do want to keep ovulating, dammit)!


----------



## aidensmommy1

June, nice rise! FX for a sticky bean! Even if u did O yest, thats two days before O and thats actually the best day for conception to occur since it gives the swimmers time to get to ur tubes and nourish themselves in there before fertilization, u know? So whether it was yest or Wednesday, ur def covered bding wise :). My opks were usually right on, I always oed the day OF my first positive opk but every few months id get a few positives. I think those were the months when my body tried and then went on to O a couple days later, u know? Anyway, my fingers are crossed for u!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I think waiting for your ivf is worse than the tww, for me!! Probably doesn't seem that long for you with all of the appointments! I haven't actually started temping just yet, I'm waiting for af to show

Lol right?! It def has been quite a wait but as u said, all the appts and just staying busy with moving and everything has DEF been helping time pass, alot! 

Idk why, I thought u were temping! Silly me! And no waiting for AF to show....:af: better stay in hiding for a very happy & healthy 9 months!! :) FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay June, 3dpo CH's! :) I'm very excited to see how this cycle goes for u! Fxxxxxxxxx!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, sorry for being so half ass lately and a bit absent. I come and check up on you ladies every day but work is hectic and when I get home I am exhausted.

Heading into 3rd tri tomorrow and the energy increase they speak of in 2nd tri never came :haha:

I hope you are all doing well still :hugs:

Froggy, I hope af hasn't showed yet?!

Mary, I'm very excited for you. All the confirmations you are getting like when meds will be available, injection classes etc must make it all the more real. I hope you only need 1 cycle. 
Are you and dh okay now with donor sperm?


----------



## froggyfrog

Yep she showed. Only spotting now, but she will be in full force by this afternoon!


----------



## froggyfrog

I took my first temp this morning. I made of voice recording of dh saying wake up and temp. And set it as my alarm to go off when his does. I'm not sure how well temping will work for me since I am such a light sleeper. Everything wakes me up!


----------



## Jrepp

Yay Chelsea! I'm excite to see what happens


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Argh FFS!!!!! I wish she would have stayed away!!! :growlmad: Sorry she came

Looking at the glass half full I'm excited too to see how temping goes and to stalk your chart :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I took my first temp this morning. I made of voice recording of dh saying wake up and temp. And set it as my alarm to go off when his does. I'm not sure how well temping will work for me since I am such a light sleeper. Everything wakes me up!

yay!!! Now I get to stalk ur temps! :) woohoo! I think temping will work great for u! And I def recommend vaginally. It'll make more stable temps for u . I have a good feeling this will help u! This is ur first time temping since TTC correct? Soo excited! I'm also mad at AF as well!!! Hopefully this will be the last one for a long time! FX! 

I start temping again in about 5-10 days. I figured ill start about 5-10 days before the lupron injections start. I am beyond excited at this point! I really hope it works! We're hoping we can freeze at least a few embryos so that IF this round happens to fail, we can do an immediate FET cycle. I really hope it just works the first time tho, of course! Dh and I both are soo anxious for this, in a good way . Its all becoming so real now that its getting closer. Only 6 wks and im PRAYING I will be announcing our BFP to u ladies :). FX sooo extremely tight!! With all the out of pocket expenses that ended up popping up, its making me think more about "what if this doesn't work?!"...Its been harder knowing we are putting a big chunk of savings into this now because of the price of donor sperm and needing to purchase 2 vials. I'm hoping we only need 1 of the vials tho cuz then we can donate the other to a couple/woman who can't afford it, u know? But yea, its alot of money to put up without a guarantee but its a risk we're def willing to take. We just need to keep praying!! Sry for rambling on. I'm in like complete manic mode about the IVF today. Its really hitting me :). 
Oh I also started folic acid yest. I saw a med specialist due to my anxiety meds and that all went great, no issues, but he did recommend 400-800mgs of folic acid/day. He said women in their 20's have the highest risk of birth defects so the folic acid can help prevent issues, as most of u know, but I had no clue that women in their 20's had the highest % rates for birth defect. Its scary but its also low odds of defects for each single person at the same time, is what he said. I thought 18yrs and under was the highest percentage but I guess not. Anyway, I wanted to share that cuz he told me to tell all of my baby friends and to get everyone on it! Lol. ;)

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!! <3


----------



## froggyfrog

I actually temper when we very first started ttc. I had no idea what I was doing at that point and didn't have any kind of app or anything to track it. I just would write it down in a notebook that I kept next to my bed. Now that I have ff I can actually see it in chart form which is exciting. I would forget a lot though, so I just stopped and relied solely on opks until we hit our 2 year mark and started seeing a specialist. At that point they would monitor me.


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> Yay June, 3dpo CH's! :) I'm very excited to see how this cycle goes for u! Fxxxxxxxxx!!!!

Thanks - I am feeling pretty excited about this cycle, too. I feel like everything is stronger somehow, with O being later, OPKs being so dark and for 48 hours, and the huge bbt dip and rise. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I also have no physical feelings like usual right after O. I start the pms stuff like 10 days before AF, so maybe it'll kick in this weekend, but for now, no sore boobs, no cramps, no nothing except mega creamy CM which is also characteristic post-O. I am so glad I am taking a long weekend away, starting on this happy, relieved note!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsea, Your right, FF will definitely help u grately compared to charting on paper...it takes alot of the guess work out. I'm excited to stalk ur TWW temps!!!

June, it does sound like u had a nice strong O and anything different FOR YOU can alwayyss be a good sign :) Def FX super tight!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So last night dh and I were looking at some donors on the California cyro site and we found a few anonymous donors we would like to choose from. I'm pretty lost on how to order it and all that so I'm waiting until Monday to talk to my REs nurse and figure out how my donor b/w came back, since they partially base matching us up on the b/w. Then hopefully after I get those results, she'll be able to tell me when & how to order the vials. The place they're coming from is only about an hr drive from here so I want to see if I can pick it up and drop it off to my REs office myself, rather then spend the $200 for them to deliver. I guess I'll see what they say Monday. One of the donors it said is a look-a-like of "Joey Lawrence" and dh shares alot of features with him so we're going to ask to look further into that donor, as well as the other two that caught our eye. 

I wish all of us ladies were in the same town right now. Itd help time fly by soo much quicker if we could all stay busy, having fun together . I'm getting overly anxious! PLEASE WORK, IVF, PLEASE WORK! FX!
Oh yeah, I'm going to ask my doctor what he thinks of PGS because the embryologist then can test our embies and tell us if it'll have problems implanting or what not. With the slim amount of time we have, we have been thinking alot about PGS. Now I'm just hoping my clinic does it. Again, we'll see what they say on Monday. I just need to think positive! At first I was like "yea! I'll def be pregnant by april/may!" but now I feel like "Pleaseee just let this work for us!!!" FX FX FX FX FX!

Lots of luck and dust to all of you!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just realized, my transfer is scheduled to be done the day before mothers day! (as long as its a 5 day transfer, as we hope.) I'm going to take the day before mothers day as a good sign...lol :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg, my moms Cat just had kitten last night and this a.m when my mom woke, both kittens had passed away :(. They were born really tiny and the mother is really tiny as well so we think she gave birth early, seeing how small the 2 kittys were and her body probably couldn't handle carrying them any longer. Its so sad. I feel horrible for the momma kitty. She's lost right now. Ive never been so upset about something going wrong with a kitty birth but I've also never seen all of the kittens pass. At the most, 1 died in past litters with past cats that we had. I wish there was something I could do. Poor momma kitty :(.


----------



## Jrepp

Mary you have me all excited! I hope the donor works out. 

Today is baby shower reveal day! If you want to see the reveal live join me on Twitter at Twitter.com/reppjess and meerkat at meerkat.co/reppjess


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh that is so sad, Mary! My heart goes out to those kittens and their mommy.

Good luck with the gender reveal, Jess! I'm sure it will be so fun!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> I just realized, my transfer is scheduled to be done the day before mothers day! (as long as its a 5 day transfer, as we hope.) I'm going to take the day before mothers day as a good sign...lol :)

I think that is a GREAT sign! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Mary sorry to hear about the kittens :( that's so sad! But I think it is a very good sign to transfer on Mother's Day weekend :D I can't wait!


----------



## cutieq

Michellebelle said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized, my transfer is scheduled to be done the day before mothers day! (as long as its a 5 day transfer, as we hope.) I'm going to take the day before mothers day as a good sign...lol :)
> 
> I think that is a GREAT sign! :happydance:Click to expand...

Definitely a good sign!! Sorry about the kitties.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary you have me all excited! I hope the donor works out.
> 
> Today is baby shower reveal day! If you want to see the reveal live join me on Twitter at Twitter.com/reppjess and meerkat at meerkat.co/reppjess


Thank you! :) I'm PRAYING this all works out as hoped! FX!

What time will the live reveal be at?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC has made me very superstitious with dates and such, lol, so I hope we're all right and Mothers Day weekend will be a very blessed one! I hope It brings lots of dust for all of us still waiting for our sticky beans! :) And I'm so excited to be able to say happy mothers day to all of the BFP'ers! Your first mothers day! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, do you know if I'll get my period after I stop the BCP and start the Lupron injections? I keep reading that women take their bcp and then start the next med about the same time but they wait for AF to start the actual stem meds. I'm going to ask my RE on monday but I'm curious as to if it'll be cycle 24 or 25 that IVF will technically be in. It doesn't really matter, lol, but I also want to know if I should expect AF again before my ER & ET, just out of curiosity. I was really hoping I wouldn't be seeing AF again for IVF & pregnancy...lol. Idk if u know the answer to this but I'm terrified to look at the IVF threads to check. I only look at the IVF first time success threads. I don't want to see bad news or hear about the first round not working because its obv really sad to think about for those women and its also scary to think about, knowing we have such little time. Anyway, I know uve read through some of the IVF threads so I figured id see if u knew if I should expect AF before the stim meds. Hope to catch ur live reveal today! You make me want a new camera SOOO badly! Lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary I'm very sorry about the kitties :( Give mommy cat lots of love and she'll be okay.

Mother's Day gift for you with successful IVF sounds great to me!! FX :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary I'm very sorry about the kitties :( Give mommy cat lots of love and she'll be okay.
> 
> Mother's Day gift for you with successful IVF sounds great to me!! FX :hugs:

Thank u :(. Momma kitty is def getting lots of love. I feel soo bad for her. My mom is babying her like crazy. Ugh. Poor Cat :(. In the pic my mom sent me, the babies were extremely tiny and even last night my mom was worried because of their size. I dont think she was suppose to give birth for another 3-4 wks. I'm pretty sure my Cat, Maximus was the daddy and so we are pretty positive of when she conceived, about 2 months ago when we caught him on her one day when we got home...that was scary! Lol. Bless her little kitty heart <3

And yes, mothers day transfer would be absolutely amazing!!! There's a 50% chance I will get one so FX super tight! I like to think my odds are really about 80%, given all the factors and with it just being a tubal factor and nothing else (other than the donor part, which their swimmers are usual very good) that its a much higher pregnancy rate than those with uterine issues and so my doctor said he sees high success for us, but of course he can't promise anything. I want this so bad that I'm petrified of a bad outcome. But 50% chance if it working is pretty darn high so I have lots of faith. I read that I most likely could get a BFP 5-7dp5dt or 7-9dp3dt, since obv if the embies make it to a day 5 blastocyst, it can potentially implant a couple days sooner then a day 3 transfer, u know? I'm praying we get a beautiful day 5 blast but we shall see how my little embies look. FX for a bunch of super healthy, sticky embies! :) So if the ER is actually on may 4th (it could be a lil earlier or later depending on how my body responds to the stem meds) then I should expect to see a BFP between May 14th-May 18th...thatd be between 5dp5dt to 9dp5dt, again this is assuming we get lucky enough for a day 5 transfer. I know there's plenty of success for day 3 transfers as well, I just know the odds are better while transferring 1 embie at day 5 because if it can survive to day 5 outside of the body and divides nicely, then it has a higher likely hood of becoming a viable singleton pregnancy. Again, I'm very anxious and cant shut up about this! Time was going by quick until I started counting down to Lupron day 3 days ago, lol. Darn countdowns always seem to add to the wait for me but I ALWAYS seem to make a countdown for everything while TTC! :haha:

Well FX and lots of dust for us all!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I will continue to hope for the best outcome for you guys Mary! It's been a long time coming :D


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the video of the actual reveal. I'm still working on the video from the whole shower though.

[youtube]CcE-2fwWy9o[/youtube]


----------



## TTC74

My chart is looking wonky. Hi, rising pre-O temps. I hope they go back down and stabilize tomorrow. I just started taking clomid last night. So, hopefully my estrogen will be kicking it up a notch.


----------



## Jrepp

I have heard that clomid can do wonky things to your cycle in the beginning


----------



## TTC74

Based on my chart alone, I would swear that I Od on CD4 - right after AF ended. I know it's a crazy thought, but the last time I got pregnant it was from BD on CD5. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> My chart is looking wonky. Hi, rising pre-O temps. I hope they go back down and stabilize tomorrow. I just started taking clomid last night. So, hopefully my estrogen will be kicking it up a notch.

Clomid can make ur temp higher then your "norm". Many women notice higher temps, both before and after O. They can also go up and down like crazy. Like most things while TTC, it really depends on the person and how your body responds, u know? I'm crossing my fingers for u! With or without higher temps pre-o, this cycle could def be the one! :) keeping these fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

2 more days and it's April, Mary.... Getting close now.... Can't hold my excitement for you :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Based on my chart alone, I would swear that I Od on CD4 - right after AF ended. I know it's a crazy thought, but the last time I got pregnant it was from BD on CD5. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions?

There's always a chance that this is possible but id def keep bding and watching ur temp and if u don't notice another temp shift for O, try testing just to see. Its def possible to O early, as you know, since u conceived on CD5 in the past, & O'ing that early is def uncommon but again, there's a chance. I guess alls we can do is watch ur temp for now and you keep bding!  Fx for a good outcome, whether u O'ed early or if ur going to O in a wk or so, I hope for nothing but the best outcome! GL!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> 2 more days and it's April, Mary.... Getting close now.... Can't hold my excitement for you :dance:

I know!!! Only 11 days and I start injections! This is soo crazy! I'm getting very excited, anxious, nervous, etc, all at once! I can't wait for our little bean to be in my belly and I PRAY for nothing but healthy embies on transfer day to choose from! I'm soo scared of it not being sticky. (PLEASE be Sticky!!) I hate that ive been worrying about that but I cant seem to help it. Hopefully I get a VERY GOOD day 5 blast that will be extra strong and sticky! :) FX!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Will be praying for you Mary. I know everything will be perfect just looking how these past few weeks had been good to you with all these wonderful news cry: about the kittens though). Oh, and the timing of everything seems to be a good sign....


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> My chart is looking wonky. Hi, rising pre-O temps. I hope they go back down and stabilize tomorrow. I just started taking clomid last night. So, hopefully my estrogen will be kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Clomid can make ur temp higher then your "norm". Many women notice higher temps, both before and after O. They can also go up and down like crazy. Like most things while TTC, it really depends on the person and how your body responds, u know? I'm crossing my fingers for u! With or without higher temps pre-o, this cycle could def be the one! :) keeping these fingers crossed!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Mary! I didn't realize clomid can elevate my pre-O temps. I'll bet that's what I'm seeing. I guess we'll find out in 8-11 days!


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess I just read your post on twitter about things that you still want/need. I was going to tell you about Boudreaux but paste. My mom used it on me, before it was in stores. Her Dr recommended it, and gave her samples, she swore by it. I also use it to this day on myself. Anytime I get any sort of irritation, ie yeast infection or chaffing, this stuff is a miracle! !! And also the temperature gauge, try a pool supply place! Sounds weird I know, but, we used to have the cutest floating duck temperature gauge for our hot tub! Maybe you could find something fun for little luke!!


----------



## mommysylvia

I won't be able to get in to a doctors office yet so I have a concern.
Note: 3/22 beta -7860 & 3/24 beta - 2026 dropped super fast! I was 7.5 weeks pregnant and baby measured 5&4days

Okay the 22nd my miscarriage started...I already lots of tissue come out, also the placenta and the sac. The 25th I took an hpt to check if the tests were fading already and it was already halfway faint so I took another and same. Two days ago I stopped bleeding and was just spotting brown so I said yay its over. Yesterday I didn't bleed at all. I was nauseous while tearing apart meat when trying to cook....but early evening I started spotting orange/red just for a little so I found a test I had and it came up super dark more than the control line! Today I'm not bleeding anymore and I took another and still super dark. Now I understand that the pregnancy hormone can stay in your body for about a month but what my family and I are baffled about is why would it already be very light then turn extremely dark again? 

Also I noticed I had a lot of ewcm the week of the miscarriage before it started...we BD'd the day before my spotting and at that time the baby already had passed away 2 weeks before that. Is there a chance that since the baby stopped growing my body thought I wasnt pregnant anymore and released an egg? I've seen similar stories of that happening its just really weird to me that my tests are getting darker after they have been light already since m/c. Please give me your thoughts if any...thanks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150330_231655.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cutieq

Didn't want to read and run. That's very weird for the test to go faint back to positive but I have no idea. It would great if a BFP was the outcome. I'm hoping one of the ladies has some insight.


----------



## SarahLou372

I just wanted to pop in to see how you ladies are all getting on?? And to say our next appointment with our gynae is just over 1 week away now so we can start discussing what happened with Skye and if and when we can try again. 

mommysylvia - I had the same kind of situation after my miscarriage in January.. when I found out I was pregnant my pregnancy tests were faint positives but 3 weeks after the miscarriage I tested again to make sure things were going back to normal and my tests were still positive but a lot stronger! I had my blood drawn for HCG on they were 107
,103,95 then 17 I knew it was just the hormone still present in my body it took 8 weeks after my miscarriage for eh HCG to go low enough to test negative on a pregnancy test... I tested negative again on 14th March :( However they were asking me if we had beded because it could be possible I had caught again and it was a new pregnancy! But because we only had sex using condoms it was unlikely :( Jut wanted to share my experience as it sounds kind of similar to mine.... sending you healing hugs :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies for responding... We will see what my bloods are tomorrow. We didn't prevent anything since I was pregnant already so that stays in the back of my mind since I had the proof I lost the pregnancy 2 weeks before we BD'd and again 5 days before that. So we will hope and see! I hate the waiting game its just like the tww lol


----------



## Michellebelle

:hugs: MommySylvia! I'm hoping you get answers soon.

TTC74, I'm hoping this Clomid cycle works for you!

Mary.. It's getting closer.. So excited!

Over here, nothing much to report. Just waiting for AF to be gone. I have a follow up RE appt on Friday to see what my follicles are doing, and DH is FINALLY getting a SA done this week!


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you Chelsea! I did get a tube of the Bordeaux butt cream I'm just to sure how it works with cloth diapers. I did find the little duckies and an octopus at babies r us so I'll probably go with that. We don't really need all that much else thankfully....


----------



## starryjune

:( Kitties. Sorry, Mary.

Well my temp dropped quite a bit this morning, but it's still well above coverline so I won't worry until tomorrow. I am worried AF will show at her usual time, based on my usual O. If my LP stays in tact the witch won't arrive for another week. FX. My boobs are a bit sore today, just on the tops, not a good spot to indicate anything other than the witch is on her way... let the pms begin!

PS - my getaway was PERFECT but I was so dopey and relaxed (and starting to feel pms-y) when I got home last night, I think DH is upset like I don't want to be back. Well... nothing personal, but I just felt down. Still feeling down today. I need a decent workout to boost my mood but I am just so tired and feel like a blob.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:
 

> Thank you ladies for responding... We will see what my bloods are tomorrow. We didn't prevent anything since I was pregnant already so that stays in the back of my mind since I had the proof I lost the pregnancy 2 weeks before we BD'd and again 5 days before that. So we will hope and see! I hate the waiting game its just like the tww lol

Good luck hun!!! I'm praying for u! :hugs:
Either it could be a vanishing twin situation, which can make really high levels drop and then rise again (ive seen it happen on a few IVF threads where the woman had two embies transferred back so the doctors were able to pinpoint the likely issue easier. BUT, as SarahLou said, she recently had the same thing happen :(. Her numbers got higher again before leaving her body. I'm not sure why this happens but I do know many women will still get BFPs that darken, even after birth! Im one of those women. The doctor told me the HCG levels can be wonky for some ladies after a live birth or m/c while the HCG is working its way out of your system. I hope that makes sense. I was young when she explained it to me so I dont have any great medical terms. I hope a miracle has happened for u and you end up having a sticky bean in there after all! Def update after ur bloods! Good luck!!!!! :dust: And hang in there hun, I know how hard this can be. I know words can't do much for a hurting heart but I want u to know we're all here for you & your in my thoughts <3 :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, only 10 DAYS LEFT until injections start!!! I am beyond excited and anxious! Holy crap, 10 days is soo soon from now and I'm so grateful we finally get this chance! :) 

I am switching to a diet with AT LEAST 60gs of protein a day (I dont watch how much usually but I'm going to start, as studies prove it to increase egg health during stem meds by 40%!) and reducing sugar from my diet...guess I need to say bye to my favorite "food", candy, :(...lol. The higher protein intake and less sugar intake, the better. And that's for both IVF and natural conception, since it helps egg health and all. So pork, steak, chicken, vegies, fruit, and Lots of avocados it is for me! Oh, and cant forget about eggs! Eating eggs is def a great source of protein! . It'll be good for my body, and for our (hopefully) soon to be baby so I certainly have no problem with an even better diet change. I do already eat alot of fruits and veggies, but meat is where I'm def lacking protein intake. I read pork is best, followed by steak so I'm going to load up, lol. I'm actually about to cook some steak as I type this. :). I wanted to share that upping protein to 60+gs/day and removing as much sugar from ur diet as possible can highly benefit egg quality and quantity. And dont forget that folic acid! Lol. I've been obsessing over studies about foods and vitamins that have proven to up the odds of good quality eggs, if u cant tell. 

Anyway, our IVF meds will arrive on Friday Apr 3rd, our next RE appt is Monday the 6th and our injection class/appt is on Wednesday the 8th and injections will start on Friday the 10th. I'm hoping my body responds well and quick to the stem meds and maybe ill get lucky and the retrieval will be April 27th, as I originally hoped. We shall see! No matter how long the stemming takes, I just pray for our sticky bean to be the chosen one at the end of it all. Fx! Lots of dust to Everyone! :dust:


----------



## cutieq

YAY Mary! I can't believe it's happening so fast or it feels that way at least. Good for you with the diet changes. Anything for baby!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow mary! It's coming so fast! Don't forget about peanut butter!! You can replace a spoonful of peanut butter for sweet cravings. I do that sometimes if I'm craving chocolate!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> YAY Mary! I can't believe it's happening so fast or it feels that way at least. Good for you with the diet changes. Anything for baby!!

It does seem like its going fast, huh?! It feels like just yesterday I was saying "only 17 days to go!" so this last wk DEF has gone by fast, as well as most of March. I'm still waiting to hear if I'll get Af again after starting the Lupron but I figured I'll just wait and ask my doc on Monday when I go in. I'm curious if it'll technically be lucky #24 or cycle #25...lol. I'm so precise about dates and TTC :haha:. Hopefully ill be joining you with our true, sticky BFP about 40 days from now. Now that sounds like a long time but between the appts, meds, ET & RT, I think time will pass pretty quickly. I think I'm going to start temping again on Monday, 5 days before the meds start, just to see where my temps are at. Thats another reason I want to know it ill be expecting AF again. If Af will be coming, obv ill start a new cycle on FF then but if AF is NOT to be expected, ill just start the new cycle on FF the day we start the Lupron injections, only because it'll help me visually see where I am in my medicated cycle, u know? Plus itd look like I had a double cycle and confuse the heck out of me if it were 60+ CD's, compared to my usual 24-27 day cycles. Anywhooo, you ladies will have to get some funny videos prepared for the day of our transfer! Since I dont have a clown, I'm relying on u ladies to post up some funny videos for me to LOL to the moment I step out of the clinic after the transfer. I'll let you all know when these videos are needed, lol :haha: :) FX it all works!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Oh wow mary! It's coming so fast! Don't forget about peanut butter!! You can replace a spoonful of peanut butter for sweet cravings. I do that sometimes if I'm craving chocolate!

Thanks Chelsea! I always have peanut butter so that wont be a problem! Great idea! ;)


----------



## Jrepp

Geez Louise mary! Time is flying by! You're going to have your bfp in no time. I did want to share with all of you, choosemyplate.gov has a great way to help figure out what you should be eating as far as for your height weight and pregnancy status


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my bump pics. ignore the fact that Im in my swimsuit, my nephew and I were playing in the hose. The pics on the left are from week 21, the pics on the right are from week 22 (technically 23 weeks 0 days, because I take my pics when I have completed a week, not started the week)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 69


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh my jess! You have such a cute bump! Your so tiny you look like your going to topple forward!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, your bump is like a replica of mine when I was pregnant with Aiden, bbs and all (LOL) :haha: You look great hun! I'm hoping I'm all belly like I was with Aiden, which I'm sure I will be, as I cannot seem to gain weight unless its baby weight! (no thyroid issues tho). I'm so excited, I should be getting my BFP and then ull have ur LO in ur arms about 90 days after! :) Things have been going so good on this thread for so many over the last 6-7 months, FINALLY!


----------



## mommysylvia

My bloods were 58 and my sono showed mostly empty. So he prescribed me methragine I think that's what its called to get my uterus to have horrible contractions again to expell the rest.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, your bump is like a replica of mine when I was pregnant with Aiden, bbs and all (LOL) :haha: You look great hun! I'm hoping I'm all belly like I was with Aiden, which I'm sure I will be, as I cannot seem to gain weight unless its baby weight! (no thyroid issues tho). I'm so excited, I should be getting my BFP and then ull have ur LO in ur arms about 90 days after! :) Things have been going so good on this thread for so many over the last 6-7 months, FINALLY!


This thread definitely has been good so much :bfp: and support... And it won't be long till you (Mary), Chelsea, June, Sylvia, Michelle, TTC74, Rebecca and the rest that I forgot to mention, to FINALLY have your little :bfp: MIRACLE RAINBOWS.... 

Love you all ladies..... FX and :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes!! Thank you and baby dust to all you ladies! :)


----------



## snshine23

Hey ladies! Haven't been on in awhile and I'm not even 100% sure when I O'd this month since I didn't temp or use OPKs. But I'm assuming that I'm around 11 DPO today and I got a BFN this morning. Feeling bummed about it because I've been having some weird symptoms...the weirdest being spotting on Saturday night. Just one time and it was pink mixed with creamy CM. Does anyone know what would cause spotting if it's not implantation bleeding? Because if it was, I assume I would have a BFP by now.


----------



## Michellebelle

Snshine, since I've never experienced that before, I'm not sure. But I'm hoping it's still just too early for you. There are SO many charts on FF that have negatives on 11 dpo, but have positives later!

Over here, twiddling my thumbs. DH is doing a SA today, finally! I'm excited to get more answers soon, even if it is bad news. At least then we will know and can try to do something about it! But I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he is fine, and the only issue we have is my pcos.


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your DH's SA michelle.. :hugs:


----------



## snshine23

michelle, good luck for the SA today! Hoping you get some answers!

I did check out FF yesterday and entered "Implantation spotting" as my only search criteria and most of the charts are pregnancy.  I know it cannot be considered "implantation" if there's no baby, so who the heck knows what is going on with me. My bbs have been super tingly and I've been feeling like milk is letting down? That's the only way I can describe it. But I know none of these symptoms can be pregnancy related if the tests are all negative. I hope that it's just too early for me...this wait kills me every time!


----------



## melewen

Mary I'm sooooo excited for you!! You might check out the Brewers diet or something like that.. It's used as the guidelines for bradley for sure and during the whole class we had to write down everything we are and turn it in to be graded... Hahaha since I was first trimester I always failed! We're supposed to eat 80-100g per day. Meat has been a big aversion for me and I've found cottage cheese has a TON of protein, and greek yogurt obvipusly (but make sure you get whole milk yogurt, reduced fat dairy can actually work against you! While whole dairy can really help), and I make a bunch of protein smoothies with hemp protein powder, PB, and yogurt! Pizza also has a crazy amount of protein... Which I found out quickly :rofl: so excited for you!!


----------



## starryjune

My chart is not looking very hopeful, then again when it does it's a BFN. Sigh. I am done trying to make sense of this.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> My bloods were 58 and my sono showed mostly empty. So he prescribed me methragine I think that's what its called to get my uterus to have horrible contractions again to expell the rest.

I'm so sorry hun :( Many, Many hugs your way :hugs:. I wish I could give you a real hug right now! Keep your faith and stay strong. I know you and your hubby will have your LO in no time. Again, I'm so sorry your going through this :'(.


----------



## Jrepp

June - my chart looked pretty cruddy too. I know its hard but try not to worry.


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> Hey ladies! Haven't been on in awhile and I'm not even 100% sure when I O'd this month since I didn't temp or use OPKs. But I'm assuming that I'm around 11 DPO today and I got a BFN this morning. Feeling bummed about it because I've been having some weird symptoms...the weirdest being spotting on Saturday night. Just one time and it was pink mixed with creamy CM. Does anyone know what would cause spotting if it's not implantation bleeding? Because if it was, I assume I would have a BFP by now.

You can have just random spotting which is usually left over blood from either O or from the previous AF BUT given the time frame u were spotting, its def possible that it was IB. And remember it can take 5-8 days to show in your urine after implantation. Think of it like this, the proven Most Common BFP days for IVF with a day 5 transfer is 5-8dpt (which is about 10-12dpo considering the embryo went thru 5 days of the LP outside of the body) so that, in my opinion, pretty much proves that BFPs will show 5-8 days past the VERY start of implantation and if you had possible IB on Saturday night, you may still just need a day before it could show. Don't lose hope yet! I'm rooting for ya, my NH bnb buddy! :) :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary I'm sooooo excited for you!! You might check out the Brewers diet or something like that.. It's used as the guidelines for bradley for sure and during the whole class we had to write down everything we are and turn it in to be graded... Hahaha since I was first trimester I always failed! We're supposed to eat 80-100g per day. Meat has been a big aversion for me and I've found cottage cheese has a TON of protein, and greek yogurt obvipusly (but make sure you get whole milk yogurt, reduced fat dairy can actually work against you! While whole dairy can really help), and I make a bunch of protein smoothies with hemp protein powder, PB, and yogurt! Pizza also has a crazy amount of protein... Which I found out quickly :rofl: so excited for you!!

Thank u!!! I def appreciate you naming off some protein loaded foods for me! Thats my problem, I need to see food names to know what the heck I'm suppose to eat! lol. I do read lable but some things im just uncertain of. Thanks for the tip! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

IVF Injection Countdown!- Only 9 days to go! :-D FX FX FX!!!!

PS. I don't have room to add a real ticker to my siggy so I'm doing my own countdown...:haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

One of our fish just died...Is that a bad sign? (lol) I know they say dreams about fish can have meaning but can fish dying in real life have meaning? Lol, I know I know, I'm crazy!


----------



## snshine23

aidensmommy1 said:


> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Haven't been on in awhile and I'm not even 100% sure when I O'd this month since I didn't temp or use OPKs. But I'm assuming that I'm around 11 DPO today and I got a BFN this morning. Feeling bummed about it because I've been having some weird symptoms...the weirdest being spotting on Saturday night. Just one time and it was pink mixed with creamy CM. Does anyone know what would cause spotting if it's not implantation bleeding? Because if it was, I assume I would have a BFP by now.
> 
> You can have just random spotting which is usually left over blood from either O or from the previous AF BUT given the time frame u were spotting, its def possible that it was IB. And remember it can take 5-8 days to show in your urine after implantation. Think of it like this, the proven Most Common BFP days for IVF with a day 5 transfer is 5-8dpt (which is about 10-12dpo considering the embryo went thru 5 days of the LP outside of the body) so that, in my opinion, pretty much proves that BFPs will show 5-8 days past the VERY start of implantation and if you had possible IB on Saturday night, you may still just need a day before it could show. Don't lose hope yet! I'm rooting for ya, my NH bnb buddy! :) :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you Mary! Since it happened 7 DPO, I have no idea what it could be and it's difficult to not hope for IB! I haven't been checking my cervix, so it couldn't be irritation from that and DH and I didn't just BD or anything, so who knows! But when I wiped, there was some pink on the tissue and then I checked my cervix and there was a good amount of creamy CM mixed with pink. After that, nothing (and trust me, I checked the next morning and day! lol!) It's hard not to lose hope, but I know it is still early. I did get my BFP with DS 9DPO, so I was hoping to see something by now! But I will know in the next few days, since AF is due in the next few days.


----------



## Jrepp

Mary, add your current info to a spoiler and then paste the code for the ticker under the spoiler


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> One of our fish just died...Is that a bad sign? (lol) I know they say dreams about fish can have meaning but can fish dying in real life have meaning? Lol, I know I know, I'm crazy!

Maybe the fish had to go to make room for a new swimmer? I'm just as crazy apparently :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Haven't been on in awhile and I'm not even 100% sure when I O'd this month since I didn't temp or use OPKs. But I'm assuming that I'm around 11 DPO today and I got a BFN this morning. Feeling bummed about it because I've been having some weird symptoms...the weirdest being spotting on Saturday night. Just one time and it was pink mixed with creamy CM. Does anyone know what would cause spotting if it's not implantation bleeding? Because if it was, I assume I would have a BFP by now.
> 
> You can have just random spotting which is usually left over blood from either O or from the previous AF BUT given the time frame u were spotting, its def possible that it was IB. And remember it can take 5-8 days to show in your urine after implantation. Think of it like this, the proven Most Common BFP days for IVF with a day 5 transfer is 5-8dpt (which is about 10-12dpo considering the embryo went thru 5 days of the LP outside of the body) so that, in my opinion, pretty much proves that BFPs will show 5-8 days past the VERY start of implantation and if you had possible IB on Saturday night, you may still just need a day before it could show. Don't lose hope yet! I'm rooting for ya, my NH bnb buddy! :) :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mary! Since it happened 7 DPO, I have no idea what it could be and it's difficult to not hope for IB! I haven't been checking my cervix, so it couldn't be irritation from that and DH and I didn't just BD or anything, so who knows! But when I wiped, there was some pink on the tissue and then I checked my cervix and there was a good amount of creamy CM mixed with pink. After that, nothing (and trust me, I checked the next morning and day! lol!) It's hard not to lose hope, but I know it is still early. I did get my BFP with DS 9DPO, so I was hoping to see something by now! But I will know in the next few days, since AF is due in the next few days.Click to expand...

That really sounds like IB to me but as I know u know, theres no way to be 100% until u see that BFP but I have very high hopes for u! You could just have a slow implanter or just slower rising #s (which isn't a bad thing). The most common BFP day is 12dpo. Jess didn't get hers til 13dpo and plus, since u dont chart, u may only be 9-10dpo, u know? I hope for some good news from u in the next few days! :) Pink, creamy cm between 5-9dpo can def be a good indicator for some women. FX!!!


----------



## starryjune

Jrepp said:


> June - my chart looked pretty cruddy too. I know its hard but try not to worry.

Thanks, I am just feeling so lost... I don't feel like anything is going the way I want it to. I feel isolated and unfocused at work even though I have a lot to do, I feel suffocated at home where DH wants so much attention, I lack the energy to do much, and I feel guilty for feeling bad about all this. I just *know* this month is another BFN, I do - not trying to be negative, but it's my gut feeling. So the crappy chart just reinforces that another thing I want isn't going to happen. I just had a "me" getaway and one day back and I'm frazzled and depressed... why can't I just be a hopeful, optimistic person and feel physically good for more than an hour here or there? Poor me, sorry for whining.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary, add your current info to a spoiler and then paste the code for the ticker under the spoiler

I dont really know how to do all that from my phone and thats all I'm working with, lol. Maybe Ill figure it all out. If not, I guess my "manual ticker" will have to do for now, lol :haha:

Jess your reveal video made me want to do a reveal party after we rt our sticky bean & of course go for the gender scan. Its such a great & memorable idea. Last night I was watching Teen Mom O.G on demand, since I was without cable for 2 wks, and one of them had a gender reveal party as well as one of the "Little women of LA" & I just have fallen in love with that idea! After u posted ur video, suddenly 2 of my favorite shows did the same, lol .


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> One of our fish just died...Is that a bad sign? (lol) I know they say dreams about fish can have meaning but can fish dying in real life have meaning? Lol, I know I know, I'm crazy!
> 
> Maybe the fish had to go to make room for a new swimmer? I'm just as crazy apparently :haha:Click to expand...

haha! This just made me laugh out loud :haha:. You could be right! Thats something I would think of to keep a positive outlook, lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

June, feel better!! I know how hard this TTC journey can be and I know things will look up for u. I wish nothing but sticky baby dust your way! :dust: Lots of hugs! :hugs:

Michelle, good luck with dhs SA!!!


----------



## snshine23

Right now I feel "fluish" but without a fever. My body is so sore and I am so exhausted. As soon as DS is in bed, I plan on going to sleep too. More spotting tonight. It's red in color and even though I didn't chart this month, I don't think AF is due for a few days. I hope it's a little nugget implanting some more but I hate to get too hopeful!


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> Right now I feel "fluish" but without a fever. My body is so sore and I am so exhausted. As soon as DS is in bed, I plan on going to sleep too. More spotting tonight. It's red in color and even though I didn't chart this month, I don't think AF is due for a few days. I hope it's a little nugget implanting some more but I hate to get too hopeful!

I hope its ur bean implanting! Just keep in mind that O can occur early or late in even the most regular women, which of course will make AF come sooner or later than expected when not charting. I am crossing my fingers tight that you are right and AF isn't due yet! Do u ever spot before AF? From time to time I spot a few days before. I think its happened like 2 times in my 24 cycles TTC. Id test again tomorrow or Friday. (depending on how many tests u dont mind using. I'm not sure if u stock up on wondfos or not, lol) I think it'd show positive within the next day or two if it was implantation starting 4 nights ago. Maybe today ur little bean has truly implanted?! FX that's the case and u see ur BFP! I'm hoping all of us all get our BFP'S within the next month or two so we can all be bump buddies! :) FX!


----------



## snshine23

I did check my cervix and based on eggwhite CM (lots of it) and openness of cervix, I put myself at CD 14 for O. If this spotting is AF starting then that would be an earlier O. So confusing. And no, I don't usually spot days before AF and I am a cervix checker. I do have a few Wondfos left and will probably test tomorrow morning. Will keep you all updated!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Tonight I had some eggs and yummy sausage for dinner. The sausage may not have been the best nutrition but the eggs will def help in the protein department . Thankfully dh, Aiden, and I all LOVE breakfast for dinner so I plan to make quite a bit of eggs during our IVF cycle/while on stem meds, as well as all the other foods full of good proteins. I have pork for tomorrow night and making a homemade pizza on Friday night :). I think this high protein/low sugar diet will be alot easier then I thought! Ive been replacing my sweets with other foods so easily today. I'm actually starting to crave healthy foods again. I did have a really healthy diet up until about 5 months ago. I think all the stress at my parents made me crave chocolate...lol, I need something to blame my crazy sweet tooth on! :haha: So its nice to be so quickly getting back into my usual, healthy diet plans. It was hard at my parents because they were planning most of the meals as well & if I bought refrigerated foods, my siblings would come over and help themselves since it was Mom & Dads house and so I didn't actually get to eat much of the healthy stuff for myself. Anyway, I'm just rambling now! I am very excited for this process to begin and I'm getting less nervous. I think ill produce great day 5 embryos to transfer and to freeze. FX! I'm hoping there's at least one extra day 5'er to freeze JUST incase we have to do an immediate FET cycle. I'm sure we'll end up donating tho, as I have faith that it'll work the first time . If we get enough @ retrieval to save some mature eggs and basically do a spilt cycle, then we'd want to freeze those ones to save for a future pregnancy after DHs treatment, & when we're ready for another baby of course. But if there's only enough for 1 sticky bean, that's more then ok with me! We'll get our LO together before insurance is up, I just know it! (it sounds strange to me that I'm being forced to base my conception date around an insurance company..lol. Idk it just sounded weird to me when I was just typing this)

I better go to bed...Then we'll be one more day closer when I awake! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> I did check my cervix and based on eggwhite CM (lots of it) and openness of cervix, I put myself at CD 14 for O. If this spotting is AF starting then that would be an earlier O. So confusing. And no, I don't usually spot days before AF and I am a cervix checker. I do have a few Wondfos left and will probably test tomorrow morning. Will keep you all updated!

I have a good feeling for you! Def let me know in the a.m! :) FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Mary, add your current info to a spoiler and then paste the code for the ticker under the spoiler
> 
> I dont really know how to do all that from my phone and thats all I'm working with, lol. Maybe Ill figure it all out. If not, I guess my "manual ticker" will have to do for now, lol :haha:
> 
> Jess your reveal video made me want to do a reveal party after we rt our sticky bean & of course go for the gender scan. Its such a great & memorable idea. Last night I was watching Teen Mom O.G on demand, since I was without cable for 2 wks, and one of them had a gender reveal party as well as one of the "Little women of LA" & I just have fallen in love with that idea! After u posted ur video, suddenly 2 of my favorite shows did the same, lol .Click to expand...

The only crampy thing is we didn't get many gifts because no one knew whether baby was boy or girl and now people are wanting to bring boy clothes to my parents house. I know it sounds selfish but I didn't want clothes at all as we already have enough. What I NEED is things like sheets, wash cloths, towels and the like......not clothes that Luke will never wear.



snshine23 said:


> Right now I feel "fluish" but without a fever. My body is so sore and I am so exhausted. As soon as DS is in bed, I plan on going to sleep too. More spotting tonight. It's red in color and even though I didn't chart this month, I don't think AF is due for a few days. I hope it's a little nugget implanting some more but I hate to get too hopeful!

I hope you aren't comong down with something.i thought I was getting a cold in the days leading up to my bfp.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Tonight I had some eggs and yummy sausage for dinner. The sausage may not have been the best nutrition but the eggs will def help in the protein department . Thankfully dh, Aiden, and I all LOVE breakfast for dinner so I plan to make quite a bit of eggs during our IVF cycle/while on stem meds, as well as all the other foods full of good proteins. I have pork for tomorrow night and making a homemade pizza on Friday night :). I think this high protein/low sugar diet will be alot easier then I thought! Ive been replacing my sweets with other foods so easily today. I'm actually starting to crave healthy foods again. I did have a really healthy diet up until about 5 months ago. I think all the stress at my parents made me crave chocolate...lol, I need something to blame my crazy sweet tooth on! :haha: So its nice to be so quickly getting back into my usual, healthy diet plans. It was hard at my parents because they were planning most of the meals as well & if I bought refrigerated foods, my siblings would come over and help themselves since it was Mom & Dads house and so I didn't actually get to eat much of the healthy stuff for myself. Anyway, I'm just rambling now! I am very excited for this process to begin and I'm getting less nervous. I think ill produce great day 5 embryos to transfer and to freeze. FX! I'm hoping there's at least one extra day 5'er to freeze JUST incase we have to do an immediate FET cycle. I'm sure we'll end up donating tho, as I have faith that it'll work the first time . If we get enough @ retrieval to save some mature eggs and basically do a spilt cycle, then we'd want to freeze those ones to save for a future pregnancy after DHs treatment, & when we're ready for another baby of course. But if there's only enough for 1 sticky bean, that's more then ok with me! We'll get our LO together before insurance is up, I just know it! (it sounds strange to me that I'm being forced to base my conception date around an insurance company..lol. Idk it just sounded weird to me when I was just typing this)
> 
> I better go to bed...Then we'll be one more day closer when I awake! :)

So is the plan to freeze some eggs and use donor soerm or just freeze the eggs? I got lost in the confusion.


----------



## melewen

I agree with Jess, at 2 dpo my BFP cucle I felt really sick!! Granted we were in mexico but dh didn't feel sick at all and we had eaten the exact same stuff


----------



## snshine23

BFN this morning. I have no idea what's going on. I have had a cold for 2 weeks (started last Monday) and just can't seem to shake it. I took my temp for the heck of it this morning and it was 98.6 which is high for me. My boobs are killing me, my body is so achy, but still getting BFN. If AF does decide to show, this is by far the worst 2WW ever.


----------



## mdscpa

You're 12 dpo right? could still be early and having a high temp (esp. 98-ish) is a good sign. FX you get a :bfp: in just a few days. Would you mind posting your hpt?


----------



## snshine23

Thanks mdscpa! I'm guessing on what DPO I am, but I would put money that I am 12 DPO. Let's just hope for a slow rise and that AF stays the heck away. I wouldn't mind posting my hpt, but now I'm at work and the test is at home. Not much to look at though, it was white (although my eyes were playing tricks on me and there could have been a shadow of a line, but I doubt it).


----------



## starryjune

I'm sleep deprived and need to vent! It's probably good I can't conceive because stupid hubs has been a mess lately - totally lazy, always says he's sick, he strained his back pushing himself too much as crossfit and is now draining our HSA to see a chiro a few times per week - sorry, but those guys are quacks and not a LT solution - and he is just acting like a big baby. So, I guess I do have a baby. Short of wiping his ass, I am dealing with a lot of the same issues - including little to no sleep with all his snoring (thanks to eating unhealthy, smoking his e-cig all the time, not working out anymore and being so lazy throughout the day that he doesn't sleep properly). Well, I came into work at 6 a.m. this morning because I was tired of laying there trying to sleep. This way I will eat a big lunch and then go home at 3 and tell him to let me have the TV for once so I can rest and then skip dinner and go to sleep. Alone. He's getting the guest room tonight. ^&%^#$%#$^$^ 

Oh and because of being sleep deprived I have no idea what my bbt should have been. I took it after disrupted sleep all night 1.5 hours early (which should make it quite a bit lower vs. when I take it after good sleep and the right time... aka, I might have had a decent rise but I will never know). Not that it really matters. But FF isn't liking my charting today - lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> BFN this morning. I have no idea what's going on. I have had a cold for 2 weeks (started last Monday) and just can't seem to shake it. I took my temp for the heck of it this morning and it was 98.6 which is high for me. My boobs are killing me, my body is so achy, but still getting BFN. If AF does decide to show, this is by far the worst 2WW ever.

I bet you Oed a day or two early than suspected and there's still time  FX!! everything ur feeling sounds good! Like I said yest, it most commonly takes 5-8 days after implantation begins and today is only 5 days since the first possible IB occurred. (I'm praying it was IB!) Remember, jess didn't get a BFP until 13dpo with her **sticky bean** and from ur suspicions, ur 12dpo, so i wouldn't count urself out yet! I have a feeling ull get a nice surprise tomorrow. Maybe PM urine would work better for u and tonight would be exactly 5 days from when ur spotting occurred on Saturday night & you'd be surprised how much just 12hrs can make a difference w a pregnancy test. Ive seen women test every 12hrs and each time the line was noticeably darker after they got their initial BFP. Plus some women have higher levels with PM or midday urine. If u get ur BFP, I'm willing to bet it'd be a girl because of the old wives tale that when its a girl, levels tend to rise slower than boys. So far its proven to be true on this thread! Lol. Its def not always the case tho. Sry I'm rambling but my point is, your BFP could still be right around the corner! Has any more spotting occurred since yest? Stay away :af:!


----------



## aidensmommy1

June, sorry your dealing with all of this crap, and ur hubbys crap as well :(. I know how tough it can be taking care of a BIG "baby". My ex husband was the same and it was beyond ridiculous. He drained life out of me just being around him. But I'm a nurturer so I always did everything he wanted. I swear, when men are hurt, they can be bigger babies than us! My dh isn't "drive me crazy" bad, but when he's sick, we ALL know it, thats for sure. Idk what he'd do without me if he got sick when I was gone one day! Lol. But seriously, I hope things get better for you guys. Have you talked to him about this? I know you mentioned this same issue a wk or two back & if it's an on going problem, id definitely tell him how you feel and maybe? he'll work on fixing things that he's doing? I don't know your husband or the full situation so idk if u already tried this or what not. I just know you deserve to be happy and I truly hope your drowning in happiness very soon. Lots and lots of hugs to u! :hugs: I wish I could have that big lunch with you and have a nice girls day. I haven't had a girls day in soo long! But, I also don't have many gfs IRL since TTC. I have 2 girl-friends I still talk to that I grew up with...lol. How pathetic! 

FEEL BETTER JUNE!!! <3


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> June, sorry your dealing with all of this crap, and ur hubbys crap as well :(. I know how tough it can be taking care of a BIG "baby". My ex husband was the same and it was beyond ridiculous. He drained life out of me just being around him. But I'm a nurturer so I always did everything he wanted. I swear, when men are hurt, they can be bigger babies than us! My dh isn't "drive me crazy" bad, but when he's sick, we ALL know it, thats for sure. Idk what he'd do without me if he got sick when I was gone one day! Lol. But seriously, I hope things get better for you guys. Have you talked to him about this? I know you mentioned this same issue a wk or two back & if it's an on going problem, id definitely tell him how you feel and maybe? he'll work on fixing things that he's doing? I don't know your husband or the full situation so idk if u already tried this or what not. I just know you deserve to be happy and I truly hope your drowning in happiness very soon. Lots and lots of hugs to u! :hugs: I wish I could have that big lunch with you and have a nice girls day. I haven't had a girls day in soo long! But, I also don't have many gfs IRL since TTC. I have 2 girl-friends I still talk to that I grew up with...lol. How pathetic!
> 
> FEEL BETTER JUNE!!! <3

Thanks, hon. Wish we could go out, too. I do talk to him about this stuff all the time, but since he turned 40 a couple months ago the pity party never ends. I know everyone's entitled to a bad mood/illness but I am dealing with an actual mental disease that is much worse, never goes away, and I can't be around negativity like many others can. This is all about to make me snap. I told him all this last night and he's still in self-pity mode. I went away last weekend to get away from all this shit and I want to go again. I want him away from me! I want to be alone in silence!! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH. Haha, wouldn't it be funny if I'm just emotional cuz I'm pregnant???? How would I deal with all that on my own with him acting like a baby? I kinda want the witch to show next week now. How sad :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

OFFICIAL IVF COUNTDOWN: 8 more days!!! :) :) :) 

:dust: :dust: dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

My chart is so super crazy guys! I hardly ever get any sleep! So it's all over the place! Yesterday is so off because I have been temping at 5 am, but was up every hour so I decided to take it later
And Saturday morning forgot to temp


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> June, sorry your dealing with all of this crap, and ur hubbys crap as well :(. I know how tough it can be taking care of a BIG "baby". My ex husband was the same and it was beyond ridiculous. He drained life out of me just being around him. But I'm a nurturer so I always did everything he wanted. I swear, when men are hurt, they can be bigger babies than us! My dh isn't "drive me crazy" bad, but when he's sick, we ALL know it, thats for sure. Idk what he'd do without me if he got sick when I was gone one day! Lol. But seriously, I hope things get better for you guys. Have you talked to him about this? I know you mentioned this same issue a wk or two back & if it's an on going problem, id definitely tell him how you feel and maybe? he'll work on fixing things that he's doing? I don't know your husband or the full situation so idk if u already tried this or what not. I just know you deserve to be happy and I truly hope your drowning in happiness very soon. Lots and lots of hugs to u! :hugs: I wish I could have that big lunch with you and have a nice girls day. I haven't had a girls day in soo long! But, I also don't have many gfs IRL since TTC. I have 2 girl-friends I still talk to that I grew up with...lol. How pathetic!
> 
> FEEL BETTER JUNE!!! <3
> 
> Thanks, hon. Wish we could go out, too. I do talk to him about this stuff all the time, but since he turned 40 a couple months ago the pity party never ends. I know everyone's entitled to a bad mood/illness but I am dealing with an actual mental disease that is much worse, never goes away, and I can't be around negativity like many others can. This is all about to make me snap. I told him all this last night and he's still in self-pity mode. I went away last weekend to get away from all this shit and I want to go again. I want him away from me! I want to be alone in silence!! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH. Haha, wouldn't it be funny if I'm just emotional cuz I'm pregnant???? How would I deal with all that on my own with him acting like a baby? I kinda want the witch to show next week now. How sad :(Click to expand...

I hear you, hun. :(. I have bipolar and im truly blessed to have my DH because he's very sensitive when it comes to helping me cope mentally. Maybe ur dh has hit a mid-life crisis..? What do u think? It sounds like him turning 40 must have made something different for him, u know? I REALLY hope he smartens up and sees what pain and stress he is causing before it gets to the point where you can't handle It. I'm not sure if bipolar is ur mental issue but i know with my bipolar, extra stress from other people around me is the worst thing for me. If my dh has a bad day, i seem to have a bad day. I had a really hard time at my parents due to this, as they both have depression/anxiety & my dad is physically sick and it was a mad house! The environment was just WAY too much on me. I hope u find some relief!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hopefully my post on Temps will look better!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> My chart is so super crazy guys! I hardly ever get any sleep! So it's all over the place! Yesterday is so off because I have been temping at 5 am, but was up every hour so I decided to take it later
> And Saturday morning forgot to temp

Thats ok, you'll get the hang of it! Are u temping vaginally? Sometimes temps can be crazy but usually its still readable, esp with vaginal temping. A couple temps off wont affect it. Just make a note on FF so ur aware of whether a temp may be off while ur confining O. Good luck Chelsea!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So we'll be officially picking our donor by tomorrow. I tested CMV-, which is good and will make finding a donor so quickly much easier. Ive been waiting on those results to move forward. FX whatever donor we choose is the one to help us add a new addition to our little family! :)


----------



## starryjune

Yes, I have bipolar disorder with rapid cycling, OCD, anxiety disorder, lupus AND celiac disease. I simply cannot be around sadness and stress. I already am an emotional mess and I am a sponge with other people's energy. I told him I was worried about the midlife crisis thing cuz I have seen so many male friends change, and he was so dismissive but I do think it's happening. And, yes, if this keeps up I won't be able to handle it. He will lose me in one way or another. I am thinking it is best to take a break ttc until he gets his shit together. There's only room for one mental case in our house and I got dips on that (involuntarily) from day one of us being together. So there.


----------



## froggyfrog

So sorry your having a rough time with dh June! I really hope he can start feeling better so that you can focus on yourself! Have you guys considered therapy together? Maybe that would help him.


----------



## snshine23

aidensmommy1 said:


> snshine23 said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning. I have no idea what's going on. I have had a cold for 2 weeks (started last Monday) and just can't seem to shake it. I took my temp for the heck of it this morning and it was 98.6 which is high for me. My boobs are killing me, my body is so achy, but still getting BFN. If AF does decide to show, this is by far the worst 2WW ever.
> 
> I bet you Oed a day or two early than suspected and there's still time  FX!! everything ur feeling sounds good! Like I said yest, it most commonly takes 5-8 days after implantation begins and today is only 5 days since the first possible IB occurred. (I'm praying it was IB!) Remember, jess didn't get a BFP until 13dpo with her **sticky bean** and from ur suspicions, ur 12dpo, so i wouldn't count urself out yet! I have a feeling ull get a nice surprise tomorrow. Maybe PM urine would work better for u and tonight would be exactly 5 days from when ur spotting occurred on Saturday night & you'd be surprised how much just 12hrs can make a difference w a pregnancy test. Ive seen women test every 12hrs and each time the line was noticeably darker after they got their initial BFP. Plus some women have higher levels with PM or midday urine. If u get ur BFP, I'm willing to bet it'd be a girl because of the old wives tale that when its a girl, levels tend to rise slower than boys. So far its proven to be true on this thread! Lol. Its def not always the case tho. Sry I'm rambling but my point is, your BFP could still be right around the corner! Has any more spotting occurred since yest? Stay away :af:!Click to expand...

Thank you Mary! You are giving me some hope! I did think about taking another test tonight because maybe my urine would be better, but I'll wait and see. I feel like I've been run over by a bus! No more spotting today and cervix is closed tight. I'm also feeling pretty spacey...really having to concentrate at work, which isn't like me at all. It's exactly how I felt right before I tested positive with DS at 9 DPO. Maybe it is a girl and she is just getting cozy in there? I just want this so bad!!! I will be sure to update!


----------



## snshine23

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/960EAD42-086D-403B-80EE-C423BCFB8C68.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This is the test from this morning. I don't think there's anything there. Seriously though, my boobs are huge this afternoon and SO sore, along with the rest of my body.


----------



## starryjune

snshine23 said:


> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/snshine23/960EAD42-086D-403B-80EE-C423BCFB8C68.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> This is the test from this morning. I don't think there's anything there. Seriously though, my boobs are huge this afternoon and SO sore, along with the rest of my body.

The pic is sorta blurry and I am totally loopy-sleep deprived, but if I squint I see a sorta "ghost line" - maybe that's just evaporation? I have never seen that... either way, I hope it's just too early for a clear answer.


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> So sorry your having a rough time with dh June! I really hope he can start feeling better so that you can focus on yourself! Have you guys considered therapy together? Maybe that would help him.

Honestly this is me being dramatic and venting - this is the worst of our occasional problems. He deals with me being crazy a lot and his having stress and illness is bad timing cuz I am so burned out. Thanks for your concern :hugs: I think it will help once this 2WW is over because then we are taking a definite break until after vacation because I don't want to only be a few weeks along with travel and all that entails. I'm soooo ready to just lay on the beach and drink!!


----------



## snshine23

Thanks June! It was hard to get my camera to focus on it so yeah it came out a little blurry. I was seeing a ghost line too but then I talk myself out of it. Hoping for answers soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

starryjune said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> So sorry your having a rough time with dh June! I really hope he can start feeling better so that you can focus on yourself! Have you guys considered therapy together? Maybe that would help him.
> 
> Honestly this is me being dramatic and venting - this is the worst of our occasional problems. He deals with me being crazy a lot and his having stress and illness is bad timing cuz I am so burned out. Thanks for your concern :hugs: I think it will help once this 2WW is over because then we are taking a definite break until after vacation because I don't want to only be a few weeks along with travel and all that entails. I'm soooo ready to just lay on the beach and drink!!Click to expand...

I'm the same way. I get upset, come on here and vent to u ladies and then it seems everything just starts to get better aa the day goes on...lol. I hope for nothing but happiness ur way! I know what u mean about being a sponge to others energy..Im the same exact way and it sucks!


----------



## starryjune

aidensmommy1 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> So sorry your having a rough time with dh June! I really hope he can start feeling better so that you can focus on yourself! Have you guys considered therapy together? Maybe that would help him.
> 
> Honestly this is me being dramatic and venting - this is the worst of our occasional problems. He deals with me being crazy a lot and his having stress and illness is bad timing cuz I am so burned out. Thanks for your concern :hugs: I think it will help once this 2WW is over because then we are taking a definite break until after vacation because I don't want to only be a few weeks along with travel and all that entails. I'm soooo ready to just lay on the beach and drink!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same way. I get upset, come on here and vent to u ladies and then it seems everything just starts to get better aa the day goes on...lol. I hope for nothing but happiness ur way! I know what u mean about being a sponge to others energy..Im the same exact way and it sucks!Click to expand...

I wish that if I took a hpt after work it would definitely be accurate so I could just know for sure and drink some wine and relax... but at 9DPO and midday pee, that's not possible, right?


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm definitely jealous! Your going to have an awesome time!!

So dh's job is almost done, so we will be relocating again. It's exciting but stressful, because they don't always tell us when and where we are going until less than a week before. Like they will tell him Wednesday to be somewhere monday! There are rumors though that they may be sending some people to corpus christi tx! Please guys pray that we get sent there! Otherwise we may go to either back to Alabama or Georgia. We lived in Alabama for a year and a half, Georgia would be fun and new, but corpus is right on the beach and since dh and I are from tx, we would only be like 4 hours from our family!


----------



## starryjune

Have you been to Corpus Cristi?


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes a few times. But just to visit. But if we get this job it's a 2-3 year job.


----------



## starryjune

Hope you end up somewhere nice! All I can remember about CC is all the strip malls and oil refineries, lol. Your chart actually looks pretty standard for the follicular phase, btw. It always looks weird until you've Oed+++ a few days.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah, I there is a lot of stuff to do there, I was raised near Galveston, so brown water, brown sand is home to me lol. It's not the prettiest, but there are some really nice places there!


----------



## starryjune

Yes, a lot to do and lots of people to become friends with :) And, the beach right there like you said!


----------



## froggyfrog

When we were in Alabama and Mississippi, we kind of ran out of things to do. We still had fun though. Wherever we end up, I know we will be fine, it would just be nice to go near the water. We went to Galveston all the time when I was a kid, and in my earlier 20's before I met dh, I was down there EVERY weekend! ! I haven't been back to the beach since. So I'm really looking forward to it. With his schedule, time off isn't an option, so when we take trips it can't be too far and a maximum of 2 days. It's actually a really cool life we are living right now. I get do see and do things that I probably wouldn't have done before. My dad actually traveled with work when I was a kid, so me and my mom would go see him every time he moved to another job. So I saw a lot of stuff then too. My mom and dad are about to move to Colorado!


----------



## mommysylvia

I guess im going to start charting again tomorrow...I didn't get my prescription to start the contractions to empty my uterus since it was almost 200 for 6 pills! So I'll be staying on the forum TTC if my husband is up for it. We bd'd last night. I have no idea when I'll ovulate or get AF so let's see how this goes!


----------



## snshine23

Good luck mommysylvia and I am sorry for your loss.

Well, I got my answer loud and clear this morning...AF arrived. This was, by far, the worst cycle ever for me. I plan on calling my doctor's office today to talk about a game plan. Not necessarily to get pregnant, just to discuss my different symptoms and body pains. Something just doesn't feel right to me, especially with the spotting half way through my TWW.


----------



## starryjune

Sorry snshine23 :( I'm expecting AF early next week, too. I don't have any hope for a BFP, my chart and pms symptoms are pretty clear she's on her way. Maybe this summer...


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry snshine. :(

Over here, no mature follicles. RE said he didn't think I would get a mature egg from what he saw, so now I'm on Clomid for the next five days. Here's hoping that works! DH hasn't gotten his SA back yet, so he's still a mystery!


----------



## aidensmommy1

snshine23 said:


> Good luck mommysylvia and I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> Well, I got my answer loud and clear this morning...AF arrived. This was, by far, the worst cycle ever for me. I plan on calling my doctor's office today to talk about a game plan. Not necessarily to get pregnant, just to discuss my different symptoms and body pains. Something just doesn't feel right to me, especially with the spotting half way through my TWW.

I'm sorry hun! 

As for the spotting, that may be a sign of low progesterone, which is an easy fix so IF anything is up, hopefully its that and not anything bad, and again thats IF there's anything wrong at all. I just wanted to mention that so u could mention it to ur OB. Def keep us updated! Lots of luck and dust to you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Sorry snshine. :(
> 
> Over here, no mature follicles. RE said he didn't think I would get a mature egg from what he saw, so now I'm on Clomid for the next five days. Here's hoping that works! DH hasn't gotten his SA back yet, so he's still a mystery!

Good luck with the clomid hun! FX it helps, super quick! :) :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Fx your DH's SA comes back great and hopefully your body will have a great reaction to clomid...... Looking at your previous, it seems like you're O'ing later than normal so maybe that's why no mature follicles yet but knowing you took femara it should have helped those eggs. Anyways, at least they gave you clomid. FX hun....


----------



## aidensmommy1

So, yesterday my BIG box of injection meds and progesterone suppository's came in. I'm going to be on Lupron, Gonal-F, Menopuer, & the HCG shot, followed by 2 shots of progesterone and then the suppository's. Omg, the needles for the HCG shot look so incredibly scary! I'm def having DH do those particular shots for me. The needle tips are 2 inches long, rather than the usual 1/2 inch long, like all of the rest of the syringes they sent me. In 3 days we'll be going for our injection class and then 2 days later we'll be starting :). 

We also picked out a donor yesterday. That was a hassle! The lady on the phone told me they had no "IVF" vials, only "ICI" or "IUI" vials so they told me they had no Caucasian donors available for me. I had to have the nurse call and she ended up having us set up to order the "ICI" vials and thankfully one of our first choices was available for that. Its $140 per vial EXTRA for the "ICI" vials, (total of $585each, not including fees/shipping) which really stinks. We just got our expenses and budget sorted out perfectly and then that happens. It'll be more then worth it, as long as it works! Adding thousands of dollars into the mix def makes it much scarier, for me anyway. Its alot to put down without the time to DEF achieve a pregnancy and the fact we have to buy 2 vials is stupid too. Everything happens for a reason tho and since I picked a donor out of the catalog, if I don't end up using both vials, they'll by one back for 50% the price I paid so I'm hoping just 1 vial ends up having plenty of healthy swimmers . FX! 

Aidens sperm donor threatend to take me to court yest! He's never even been around for Aiden! Its been him in Jail or going to FL for 4 out of 7 yrs and the rest of the time, he was just busy with gfs or partying. Now that AIDEN doesn't want to see him, he thinks its a good time to "force" him to. BULLS**T!!! Ive always been a great co-parent and I ALWAYS let Aiden's "father" in and out of his life as he pleased, hoping he'd come to his senses before Aiden got too old and noticed stuff on his own. DH and I would let him stop by WHENEVER he wanted and he usually would just stop by and watch our TV, give aiden a hug, and leave. He's now 7 and HE see's what his "father" has been doing is not right, all on his own. His father thinks its "taught behavior"....How is it taught when Aiden originally told HIS SCHOOL how he felt about his father and I learned it from the school. And if it was "taught behavior", I'm pretty sure Aiden would have said "yes" to seeing his father the HUNDREDS of times that I have asked him over the past 3 1/2 months. He always says "I'm not ready." Its sad but I dont blame him! He feels security with my DH (something he has never had with a man before. He actually doesn't trust ppl because of his scum "father") and he's finally doing better in school and isn't so emotional. I KNOW if he goes through with court, he'll only he hurting Aiden by forcing him to see him and thats what I said to him but he cant seem to believe me. Aiden even told his "fathers" mother how he felt and said "I do not want to see him." but apparently hearing from everyone that he knows that A doesn't want to see him isn't enough proof for him. In my eyes, I think It should be up to Aiden at this point. His father has CHOSEN to leave Aiden out of his life MULTIPLE times, for whatever reasons he can think of, so why should Aiden be forced into his life & not be entitled to his feelings?! I believe it's only fair for him to have a say in the matter after everything his father has put him through. In the past, he was younger and didn't FULLY understand it all. Now he's 7 and is FAR from dumb. His father seems to think he's dumb, as he acts like Aiden could never ever express feelings all by himself, lol. I said to him, "The fact that u don't even know how smart your son is says enough about what kind of father you are." sorry for this rant, I'm very upset about this and its the absolute WORST timing to put this stress on me. IF aiden wanted to see his father, he'd be seeing him! I'm very afraid of a judge forcing him into visitation and as soon as his father finds a new girlfriend or interest, he's going to just walk out of A's life again so WHY DO THIS TO HIM!? ugh. I told his father he's very selfish for this. He's going to call today to hear how aiden feels in his own words. Aiden said "I want to tell him and then maybe he will stop texting us a gazillion times!" ...lol. I just hate that his father doesn't believe that Aiden could possibly not like him. Again, LOL. Thats what happens when you give a child nothing but broken promises for 7yrs! Now that he's not able to just come and go as he pleases, he's not happy about it. Too bad. Ugh, sry again for that rant! I woke early & haven't been able to sleep due to this and def had to let some feelings out! 

Anyway, I hope you all have a great day!! Happy (early) Easter to everyone!!! I thought id say it now incase things get crazy and I dont make it on here tomorrow. 

Good luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Mary - so excited you got your meds. And, I'm sure the situation with Aidens father will work out. 

AFM - my chart is CRAZY this month. I've had 2 temp shifts. My temps are up to 98.3 and I dont think I've even Od yet!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary it seems like last year about this time he was doing the same thing and that fizzled out. I think he will drop it after a bit because it is too much work. It sucks that you have to deal with all of that crap on top of what you are going though with the ivf stuff. I am so intrigued by the sperm places separation of what the sperm is used for. Does it really matter what method of getting to the egg the sperm takes? I'm so excited for you to start this next week!

Ttc - are they monitoring you at all? I've seen some pretty weird clomid cycle charts so I'm not sure how it's supposed to go, but I bet it's freaking you out quite a bit.


----------



## TTC74

Jrepp said:


> Ttc - are they monitoring you at all? I've seen some pretty weird clomid cycle charts so I'm not sure how it's supposed to go, but I bet it's freaking you out quite a bit.

They aren't monitoring my follicles. They're checking my follicle count at the beginning of the cycle, have me on a timed BD schedule, then the 21 day progesterone check.


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> Fx your DH's SA comes back great and hopefully your body will have a great reaction to clomid...... Looking at your previous, it seems like you're O'ing later than normal so maybe that's why no mature follicles yet but knowing you took femara it should have helped those eggs. Anyways, at least they gave you clomid. FX hun....

I thought the same thing, but didn't mention it at the time! Either way, I hope this helps!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary it seems like last year about this time he was doing the same thing and that fizzled out. I think he will drop it after a bit because it is too much work. It sucks that you have to deal with all of that crap on top of what you are going though with the ivf stuff. I am so intrigued by the sperm places separation of what the sperm is used for. Does it really matter what method of getting to the egg the sperm takes? I'm so excited for you to start this next week!
> 
> Ttc - are they monitoring you at all? I've seen some pretty weird clomid cycle charts so I'm not sure how it's supposed to go, but I bet it's freaking you out quite a bit.

Thanks Jess :). I'm hoping everything just pans out again like usual but this time Aidens grandmother is the one pushing his father so I have a feeling it'll be a big struggle but hopefully everything works out for the best, for Aiden. At this point, Aiden just needs his time and space & I really wish he'd understand that! Aiden spoke with him shortly after I posted earlier and he told his father how he felt and his father said, "I miss u" and he said back, "I kind of missed you, a little." (lol). Thats his fathers fault for NEVER been there. He told his father he didn't want to see him and im HOPING the fact that he heard it straight from Aidens mouth, maybe he'll back off now. If he took me to court, alls he'd be doing is fighting for a child who does not want it, whatsoever! Its not fair to the child. If he was active in his life for more then 10 months, total, I could see why he'd do it but Aiden doesn't even know him, other then that he constantly goes to jail or isn't around. 
And yeah, last yr at this exact time he went to jail and he's been out since Dec 29th and everytime his mom doesn't get to see aiden when she wants, she tries to start trouble. She thinks she should have him every wkend even tho he's in school all week, yea, okay. She thinks she should have half custody, lol. She's crazy! Her son didn't sign the birth certificate at birth, not my fault, so they have no rights and that ticks her off and I don't get why. Ive always let her see Aiden, until recently when she said she couldn't promise that his father wouldn't just "show up". She said she can't prevent him from coming (lol) so if she can't promise AIDEN that his father will not show up, he doesn't want to go there and that in turn makes me not want him there. I get so sick to my stomach every Friday because I know they're going to call. Ugh. But we'll see what happens now that he spoke with aiden and Aiden told him how he felt. 

As for IVF, I said the same thing about the vials! Whether they're used for IVF, IUI, ICI, it should ALL be the same price! IUI vials are the most expensive. Its their way of making money off the infertile I guess, which is sad. But besides all the financial dilemmas we've come across over the past month or so, we are very excited for the process to begin! I'm overwhelmed just Looking at all of the meds! Lol. I'm so afraid of messing it up but hopefully my meds confidence will go up after the injection class/meeting. I'm going to bring all of them to the appt so we can have the nurse write sticky notes to put on them for reminders & such. Its going to be alot! Hopefully our sticky bean will come out of it, first try! FX sooooo tight!!!! I cant believe its finally about to truly start! Yay! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Fx your DH's SA comes back great and hopefully your body will have a great reaction to clomid...... Looking at your previous, it seems like you're O'ing later than normal so maybe that's why no mature follicles yet but knowing you took femara it should have helped those eggs. Anyways, at least they gave you clomid. FX hun....
> 
> I thought the same thing, but didn't mention it at the time! Either way, I hope this helps!Click to expand...

Meds work differently for each person (ive been learning a ton about meds since IVF became an option) and so the famara may not have reacted well with ur body/hormones, where as the clomid may react much better with your body, you know? I'm excited to see how clomid works for u! :) hopefully ull get ur sticky bean this cycle but if for some reason the evil witch shows, def dont give up on clomid right away. They say to give it 3 cycles before you decide its not for you. Of course, many many women conceive the first cycle on it but to put what I'm saying in short, Sometimes it can take 2-3 cycles before that "golden egg" is released. Dont give up hope! Ive seen clomid work so many wonders for so many different women and I pray your one of them very very shortly! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Countdown-6 DAYS TO IVF MEDS! (I'm so nervous about all the horrid needles & many different meds!!) I will be on bcp for 3 days after starting the Lupron injections, so they'll be over-lapped for a few days and then I'll finally be done with the bcp! Yay! I have literally not stopped spotting since like 5 days or so into my first pack of BCP...Its getting very annoying and its been hard to get intimate due to the icky looking brown discharge. Ugh. I really hope it stops soon! Its been 30 days or so since it started. :sigh: FX for nothing but the best after all of this is over!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Mary! Hearing things like that helps. Of course I would love it to happen first cycle, but if it only takes 3 tries, that would be plenty ok with me still! 

Mary, that sounds really annoying about the BCP side effects. I'm so excited for you to truly start this process with the meds!


----------



## TTC74

Every day I wake up and think that my temp is going to drop in preparation for O. Every day it goes up instead. What is going on with my chart? It's got to be the clomid, right?


----------



## jessilou

Typing here as I feel like a big arsehole!! But just found out my really close friend accidentally got pregnant. She told me and I was happy for her , and am happy for her. But felt a little bit of me die inside. Sounds so stupid and I feel so ashamed, I wanted to go home and curl up in a ball but as I was at her house I had to smile and laugh the next few hours. I thought I was doing a good job, but my husband said he noticed my change in seconds. I hope she didnt pick it up!!

Haven't been on here for a bit as just getting over obsessed with it all. But feel like I cant vent to people in real life, as i feel like a selfish bitch.
So sick of being over emotional and depressed which is not like me.


----------



## Jrepp

jessilou said:


> Typing here as I feel like a big arsehole!! But just found out my really close friend accidentally got pregnant. She told me and I was happy for her , and am happy for her. But felt a little bit of me die inside. Sounds so stupid and I feel so ashamed, I wanted to go home and curl up in a ball but as I was at her house I had to smile and laugh the next few hours. I thought I was doing a good job, but my husband said he noticed my change in seconds. I hope she didnt pick it up!!
> 
> Haven't been on here for a bit as just getting over obsessed with it all. But feel like I cant vent to people in real life, as i feel like a selfish bitch.
> So sick of being over emotional and depressed which is not like me.

It's alright to feel upset when you have been actively trying for something for so long and find out someone else was able to achieve your dream accidentally. The good news is you recognize how it made you feel so you are able to work past it. I still get upset when people tell me they are pregnant even though I am pregnant myself. The hurt doesn't really go away. It's great that you are able to come on here and vent to us. That's what we are for..lol. 

In fact I am going to vent myself. Some of you may remember the drama with my sil 9 months ago when she sent out a mass group text letting everyone know they were expecting. So not only were we told via text message but we got about 100 congratulatory texts as well. Talk about adding salt to the wound. Well she informed everyone at my baby shower that she was going to be induced yesterday if she didn't go into labour first. Well she was induced yesterday but no one bothered to let us know that they had their little girl. We found out via facebook several hours after she had arrived (by chance when my mom asked if I had seen any pictures of her). I don't know if I am more angry or hurt. I'm so upset for my husband whose brother didn't have the common curtesy to send him even a text message letting him know that he had a new niece. If you have time to log onto facebook and do an update, you probably had enough time to send your baby brother a text message letting him know. I am so frustrated!! My husbands middle brother did the same thing back in September. We wouldn't have even known that they had their son if it weren't for a group text message about a week after he was born inviting everyone over to see their kid. I refused to go lol. My husband went and took them a little outfit and I was so angry with him for getting them a gift lol (especially after her whole baby shower drama). Right now I am so upset with my in laws that I want to hide all of my facebook info regarding having a baby from them and not let them know when we go into labor or have our son. If they felt the need to let facebook break the news to us then they won't even have the news broken to them at all.......but then I feel horrible for denying my husband his family seeing our baby.


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay so this is my m/c fade progression I guess you can say.... The middle is maybe a week ago and the bottom is today so I'm guessing that's from left over hormone. So now I know if it gets any darker in 1 1/2-2 weeks I'll be pregnant! I keep forgetting to start charting dang it lol
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1428272336863.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessilou

Jrepp said:


> jessilou said:
> 
> 
> Typing here as I feel like a big arsehole!! But just found out my really close friend accidentally got pregnant. She told me and I was happy for her , and am happy for her. But felt a little bit of me die inside. Sounds so stupid and I feel so ashamed, I wanted to go home and curl up in a ball but as I was at her house I had to smile and laugh the next few hours. I thought I was doing a good job, but my husband said he noticed my change in seconds. I hope she didnt pick it up!!
> 
> Haven't been on here for a bit as just getting over obsessed with it all. But feel like I cant vent to people in real life, as i feel like a selfish bitch.
> So sick of being over emotional and depressed which is not like me.
> 
> It's alright to feel upset when you have been actively trying for something for so long and find out someone else was able to achieve your dream accidentally. The good news is you recognize how it made you feel so you are able to work past it. I still get upset when people tell me they are pregnant even though I am pregnant myself. The hurt doesn't really go away. It's great that you are able to come on here and vent to us. That's what we are for..lol.
> 
> In fact I am going to vent myself. Some of you may remember the drama with my sil 9 months ago when she sent out a mass group text letting everyone know they were expecting. So not only were we told via text message but we got about 100 congratulatory texts as well. Talk about adding salt to the wound. Well she informed everyone at my baby shower that she was going to be induced yesterday if she didn't go into labour first. Well she was induced yesterday but no one bothered to let us know that they had their little girl. We found out via facebook several hours after she had arrived (by chance when my mom asked if I had seen any pictures of her). I don't know if I am more angry or hurt. I'm so upset for my husband whose brother didn't have the common curtesy to send him even a text message letting him know that he had a new niece. If you have time to log onto facebook and do an update, you probably had enough time to send your baby brother a text message letting him know. I am so frustrated!! My husbands middle brother did the same thing back in September. We wouldn't have even known that they had their son if it weren't for a group text message about a week after he was born inviting everyone over to see their kid. I refused to go lol. My husband went and took them a little outfit and I was so angry with him for getting them a gift lol (especially after her whole baby shower drama). Right now I am so upset with my in laws that I want to hide all of my facebook info regarding having a baby from them and not let them know when we go into labor or have our son. If they felt the need to let facebook break the news to us then they won't even have the news broken to them at all.......but then I feel horrible for denying my husband his family seeing our baby.Click to expand...

THANKYOU FOR LISTENING!!. I am going to try put the upset past me and hopefully things get easier as we are close friends and I am excited for her. She also needs the support at the moment because they are not ready for a child. 

Wow that family have been so horrible to you . What your SIL did was pretty damn self centered. Closer to the birth you can change your privacy settings so they can't see your time line . They need a taste of there own medicine so it seems.

Now the awkward part is my friends are like oh you need to have a baby now then they will be the same age , and I feel like saying thats what we are trying to do , at the moment I just say we have been so busy with the wedding and work that we haven't really decided when yet. They mean well and they are really nice I wish I could tell her , but am afraid it will make me more upset so going to keep it under wraps for now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks Mary! Hearing things like that helps. Of course I would love it to happen first cycle, but if it only takes 3 tries, that would be plenty ok with me still!
> 
> Mary, that sounds really annoying about the BCP side effects. I'm so excited for you to truly start this process with the meds!

Thats exactly how I look at It . After trying for so long, what's 3 cycles?! Lol (that's how ive been looking at it while on BCP waiting for IVF). I just pray this works for us!!! FX FX FX!!


----------



## TTC74

I got dotted crosshairs today. I didn't expect to O so early. If FF is right about O day, I'm not crazy about my BD timing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I so wish the last 3 BC pills in my pack were it & I was done! Only 3 more out of the next pack tho! Its really driving me nuts!! Hopefully the spotting doesn't last forever. This is exactly why I didn't want the BCP! I had spotting alot as a teen while on it as well. My body just doesn't like it but then again, I did conceive Aiden right after a cycle on BCP for a cyst so maybe the BCP will actually do my ovary some good. I just worry they'll be over-suppressed because it'll be 6wks and 3 days on them. I just feel like thats too long. FX I'm wrong and everything goes perfect!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I got dotted crosshairs today. I didn't expect to O so early. If FF is right about O day, I'm not crazy about my BD timing.

Oh wow I just saw ur chart. I most definitely think there's a big chance u oed! I could see the clomid making it high the first time but the second rise def looks like a O rise. Id still BD maybe for another day or two and just make sure ur temp stays up there. I just dont want you missing the window! Plus now that I said I truly think uve oed, Id feel even worse if u missed O then I already would feel! Lol. If its still up there tomorrow, u had to of Oed. Your body must have reacted very well w the clomid! FX FX FX!!

Also, I believe u oed on CD10 but of course I cant be positive! Perfect BD timing whether its the 10th or 11th any how! :) OR you O'ed on CD3! Either way, I hope u see a BFP in no time!! This cycle is def looking different for you so far!


----------



## TTC74

Mary, I was thinking CD10 was more likely to have been O day, too. I sure hope so because that makes BD timing pretty good.


----------



## melewen

Looks like cd10 to me too :) fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so far behind with you all that I'm gonna have a hard time catching up, sorry.

Good luck Mary, I hope that all goes well. What are we on 5 days counting down now?

Fx for you TTC, I hope the dotted lines do change to solid with cd 10. But hey 2 days before o is also good :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

I kept forgetting to temp sat and sunday. So I had to mark discard on those days. From what I can see, the nights I get solid sleep, my temp stays around 97.3ish. I just don't get very many solid sleep nights!


----------



## TTC74

Ha! I had a low temp this morning. So, FF took away my crosshairs. FF doesn't even know what to do with my data! It's been a crazy month.


----------



## laurac1988

1dpo over here. Donation timing was fab


----------



## Michellebelle

That's great news, Laura!

TTC74, it will be interesting to see tomorrow's temp now. Keep BDing so you catch the egg!


----------



## Jrepp

TTC74 said:


> Ha! I had a low temp this morning. So, FF took away my crosshairs. FF doesn't even know what to do with my data! It's been a crazy month.

I asked around for you and got the same response pretty much everywhere......temping is fruitless while on clomid because it alters your hormones so much. That's why it's also not advised to temp while doing ivf. I think everyone is going to be confused by your chart. Are you being monitored while on the meds to check for ovulation?



laurac1988 said:


> 1dpo over here. Donation timing was fab

Woop whoop!!


----------



## TTC74

Jrepp said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Ha! I had a low temp this morning. So, FF took away my crosshairs. FF doesn't even know what to do with my data! It's been a crazy month.
> 
> I asked around for you and got the same response pretty much everywhere......temping is fruitless while on clomid because it alters your hormones so much. That's why it's also not advised to temp while doing ivf. I think everyone is going to be confused by your chart. Are you being monitored while on the meds to check for ovulation?Click to expand...

I'm not being monitored via US. They are just doing a 21 day progesterone to confirm O with me on strict orders to BD every other day from CD12 until CD20 or so. And, at this point I 100% believe that clomid charts are wonky and don't mean anything. I think I'm just doing it out of habit and obsession.


----------



## jessilou

Hey everyone needing some support here as I am confused as hell.
Af hadn't arrive this AM CD26, and boobs were killing me so decided to do a test, but wasn't FMU as had already been to the toilet twice.

Then I asked DH to buy a first response, but he didn't . So I used another cheapy ; 5 hour hold. 
He says that it doesn't mean anything as lines are so faint. So I dno if i am seeing things. Why is this TTC business so hard!!

Period due Wed or Thurs.

Really don't know what to think.
 



Attached Files:







20150407_222304.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## laurac1988

If they're within the time limit they are BFPs hun!


----------



## jessilou

laurac1988 said:


> If they're within the time limit they are BFPs hun!

2nd one I took I saw the line within 20 seconds.
But I don't think I will believe it until I get a First Response.
Worried they are dodge, but they are from the same batch and only every got stark white! Guess I will know more tomorrow if AF turns up or not.
Just worried that they are really faint as got a solid smiley (pos opk) on my clear blue digital on CD 9 ! So shouldnt they be darker than that??


----------



## melewen

Men have no idea what they're talking about like usually ever. Those are clear Bfp's!!!! Congrats!!! If those weren't even FMU then your FMU tests could look amazing!


----------



## jessilou

melewen said:


> Men have no idea what they're talking about like usually ever. Those are clear Bfp's!!!! Congrats!!! If those weren't even FMU then your FMU tests could look amazing!

haha yer love him, but he was too busy freaking out about how he touched my wee stick . was pretty hilarious Im just like buuuuttt looook! and he was like get it away !

Got work early in morning (don't know how I will sleep)
If AF doesn't arrive I will get a first response and hope for the best.
Internet cheapies are good but I don't trust them at all!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Looks :bfp: to me Jessilou.... :dance: Congrats..... What dpo are you in now?


----------



## Jrepp

Looks positive to me


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keep up the BD TTC, o will be here some time soon :D FX for you!

Laura, I'm happy to hear you are confident with your donations this cycle :D FX there is a BFP at the end of your tww!

Jessi :dance: Tell DH that HPT doesn't work like opk's so the test line does not have to be as dark as the control for a BFP. That 2nd test looks great!!!! I would say that congrats are in order :yipee:
My dh also freaked out about touching the tests :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

jessilou said:
 

> Hey everyone needing some support here as I am confused as hell.
> Af hadn't arrive this AM CD26, and boobs were killing me so decided to do a test, but wasn't FMU as had already been to the toilet twice.
> 
> Then I asked DH to buy a first response, but he didn't . So I used another cheapy ; 5 hour hold.
> He says that it doesn't mean anything as lines are so faint. So I dno if i am seeing things. Why is this TTC business so hard!!
> 
> Period due Wed or Thurs.
> 
> Really don't know what to think.

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> 1dpo over here. Donation timing was fab

yay! Good luck, Laura!!! :) :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, we JUST purchased our vials about 20 mins ago and we got a nice surprise while ordering and it was Buy One get One 50% off, which was great news! So there's no turning back now! :) We go for our injection class tomorrow...I'll be taking LOTS of notes! :haha: I am so happy they're purchased and we're all set to start everything!!! Only about 26 days left and we should be in for our retrieval! FX for nothing but amazing eggs :) 
Oh, and yest at our official consent signing appt, our doctor told us that IF we want to put in 2 embryos on day 3, we can, but of course If we have some really good looking ones, he'd like to push it to day 5, as there's a higher pregnancy rate with day 5 blasts in general. He said all and all, we will talk after the retrieval is done when we know how my eggs look. Dh is still all for putting two back in if needed BUT we'll see how it all goes . I'm just glad to know that my doctor is open for two embryos (given my time frame, he said) because before he made it sound like he wouldn't do a double transfer for us due to my age and all of the factors but now we know that it is indeed an option for us. FX for an amazing outcome, no matter what day the transfer is or how many embies are put back FX FX FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Forgot to add....

3 Days Until Injections Begin!!!! :) :) :) FX!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:dance: Yay Mary this is all very very real now! I cannot believe that you'll be on the birth thread real real soon :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Jessie Lou that does look like a Def positive to me. Even though you are second guessing, it won't be that dark or that pink if it's not real. Excited to see your progression! !

GL and fx laura!!

Mary I'm so excited for you! It's almost time to start compiling funny videos for you! !


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :dance: Yay Mary this is all very very real now! I cannot believe that you'll be on the birth thread real real soon :hugs:

I know, right!! My doctor gave us a personal 55% chance yesterday BUT he said they can give me a better "guess-timate" of percentages after grading our embryos. I'm so excited! I'm thinking all positive! Or trying to anyway.. I'm going to stick with the mindset of "Pregnant Unless Proven Otherwise" after the transfer, since there will be a fertilized embie in there and all :). I PRAY it sticks & I'm going to enjoy myself for every moment of that TWW! I know ill feel super happy after the transfer is officially done (I'm already feeling super duper happy just about the vials! Its really happening!!!) so hopefully me being really happy and just relaxing helps to do the trick! FX FX FX!


Aidens "donor" threatened court again yest and this time I think he's serious. I had to talk with aiden about it a little just so he's prepared and he was NOT happy with his fathers decision. He said "I wish he would just go back to Jail OR I wish he was a baby so he wouldn't remember me and would just leave me alone!" Its so sad. He'd be taking AIDEN to court, when it comes down to it! Aidens the one who is refusing to see him. Last yr he didn't threaten court, nor has he ever...He's always wanting to claim Aiden on his taxes even tho he hasn't paid for a single thing for him in 7 yrs! Thats what its always about for him and then now that AIDEN has made up his own mind and understands his own feelings, his"father" thinks he can just ruin it?! I dont understand this at all. I'm suppose to be stress free right now but I can't stop worrying about Aiden being forced into something. I really hope we get a good judge. As far as in concerned, his father gave up his rights when he refused to sign the birth certificate when aiden was born and then AGAIN when aiden was 3, I told his father id pay HALF of the money for Him to be added on the birth certificate...what did he do instead?...He took off to FL for a yr and a half BY CHOICE instead. After ALL the times his father so happily left him behind, why can't aiden have the right to decide now? U know? Maybe he will in court but I wish he wouldn't have to go through ANY of this. I always tried and tried to get his father to do what's right before aiden was old enough to realize and I never EVER made it hard for his father...He's actually had It extremely easy, always in and out as HE pleased. It has always been when its convenient for him but this time its AIDENS CHOICE! Urgh!!! 
Sorry for ranting again. I just kno this is actually happening and I'm terrified for Aiden. Thats what I dont get...His father KNOWS ive always let him see Aiden when he wanted to so clearly I would let him see him now too, BUT, Aiden doesn't want to even hear his stupid voice!!!!!! He's just putting stress on me and on Aiden and I truly think a judge would have to be DUMB AS HELL if they gave that man ANY rights after all of the chances ive already given him. I didn't HAVE to give him those chances to be a father. There was no court order but I did the right thing AT THE TIME. Things change. Obv being in and out of jail and in and out of the state for 4yrs straight must be making it hard for his "father" to see what he's doing IS wrong. Ugh. Ok I better stop before I give myself a panic attack!!

Anyway, Hope to be joining u ladies' in pregnancy soon!!! :) Hopefully this a**hole pulling all of this crap right now doesn't affect ANYTHING negatively! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks, Chelsea!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Think you might even be on the thread expecting twins :D

I'm sorry about the situation with Aiden and his a-grade worthless no good for nothing excuse of a dad!! :growlmad: I wish he would be man enough to respect Aiden's wishes. IF Aiden wanted contact with him later it should be on his terms. Aiden will just end up resenting him for forcing it so he is punishing himself. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Think you might even be on the thread expecting twins :D
> 
> I'm sorry about the situation with Aiden and his a-grade worthless no good for nothing excuse of a dad!! :growlmad: I wish he would be man enough to respect Aiden's wishes. IF Aiden wanted contact with him later it should be on his terms. Aiden will just end up resenting him for forcing it so he is punishing himself. Good luck hun :hugs:

I would def be okay with twins! If we could for sure choose and have our BFP, I'd probably pick a singleton, just because of risk factors for the baby & mother in a multiple pregnancy BUT I am totally open to twins if that's the route our doctor suggests for us. I know if he suggests 2 embryos, there will be a reason for it and I trust our RE so 2 it may be! :). 

As for Aiden, I feel the exact same way and ive tried to explain that to his "father" in soo many different ways! Its BS that he's trying to FORCE it when as you said, it should be on AIDENS terms! If he wanted to see his father today, id let him BUT again, he doesn't want to!! Idk why its so dang hard for his father to understand that! Grr! Its such a horrible situation. My poor little guy. Hopefully I can surprise him with a sticky bean soon . We decided we'll go ahead and tell Aiden about the baby around my birthday in June. At that point im just going to say "Hopefully we'll have a baby soon!" that way if God Forbid something were to go wrong, I could explain it just wasn't time. I truly think this will work out tho. 
Also, I asked our doc about an immediate FET, IF the fresh cycle is unsuccessful, and he said that we can definitely do that. He said we should have JUST enough time to do a frozen cycle if needed so FX we get some frozen for back up or future use! I cant wait!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good news over here!

My DH's SA came back. The nurse said everything was normal, so very happy about that!


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome news michelle!


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: That's great news.... :bfp: is just around the corner for you both Michelle.... 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jessilou

Thankyou everyone for your support. 
Still freaking out . Did a test as soon as I got home.
Actually I lied I did 2.
Still in shock. Mind is blank, what do I do now!
Should I wait before I book into a doctor?
I got more prego tests for tomorrow.
I reckon DH will have to see this line if not I am taking him to spec savers!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01900.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jessilou

yay so exciting for you Mary and good news Michelle xo


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: CONGRATS JESSIE!!!!! You may want to go and get your beta tested and then you can ask them if they do early scans there. :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations lovely! GREAT lines!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: congrats again Jessilou!!!!!!!
Call your doc and they will do bloods for you to confirm as well and then they'll advise you on how to proceed! So exciting!!!!!! Let us know if you want to join us on the birth thread :D

Great news Michelle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Jessi! 

AFM - FF gave me back my crosshairs (after taking them away yesterday). Crazy month.


----------



## jessilou

mdscpa said:


> :wohoo: CONGRATS JESSIE!!!!! You may want to go and get your beta tested and then you can ask them if they do early scans there. :happydance:




WunnaBubba2 said:


> :wohoo: congrats again Jessilou!!!!!!!
> Call your doc and they will do bloods for you to confirm as well and then they'll advise you on how to proceed! So exciting!!!!!! Let us know if you want to join us on the birth thread :D
> 
> Great news Michelle!!!!!!!!!

Thankyou :) I have no idea if they do scans. I know my LMP , so maybe they might be happy with that and bloods! Guess I will find out. I am still running to the toilet checking for AF, have twinges now and then but nothing compared to how bad the pain is pre-AF so hopefully this jelly bean sticks. 
When they test betas how often do they need to take blood?

I think I might wait a while before I join the birth thread WunnaBubba as I can see the tests I know they are + but still in a bit of shock and a bit anxious. So might just float around in here for now.


----------



## melewen

Jessie those are beautiful and definitely getting darker! I understand your nerves, I was the exact same way, even up until a few weeks ago! I was like well.. I mean there's still a chance.. I did these meditations for early pregnancy by this girl on iTunes I love love love (she has fertility meditations too) and think they really helped. When I went in for betas they had me come in every other day. It was a pain but I loved seeing those numbers climb!


----------



## mdscpa

Usually 2 beta tests to see if it's doubling in 48 hours. I did 3 betas. 2 betas, we just had to ask the hospital to do it without seeing the doc. 3rd beta was requested by our doc when we finally made an appointment she wasn't too excited with the 2nd test even though it's already around 1,500+ miU/ml at 19 dpo and doubled in 35 hours. But i really think she just wanted to get more money from us. She even did a scan (ABDOMINAL) that day and scared the hell out of us and said the baby is not getting all the nutrients and oxygen blah blah blah and got an additional bill for that. 1 or 2 more scans followed and we changed hospital.


----------



## Jrepp

Jessi - congrats again!! I hate to be the bearer of bad news (well maybe just letting you know how it usually goes here) but most places don't actually do beta testing unless you're lucky or have been seeing a fertility doctor. If they do that's great, but from others and my own experience most clinics won't book you in until 8 weeks at the earliest, some even longer. Give the doc a call and see what they say.


----------



## jessilou

mdscpa said:


> Usually 2 beta tests to see if it's doubling in 48 hours. I did 3 betas. 2 betas, we just had to ask the hospital to do it without seeing the doc. 3rd beta was requested by our doc when we finally made an appointment she wasn't too excited with the 2nd test even though it's already around 1,500+ miU/ml at 19 dpo and doubled in 35 hours. But i really think she just wanted to get more money from us. She even did a scan (ABDOMINAL) that day and scared the hell out of us and said the baby is not getting all the nutrients and oxygen blah blah blah and got an additional bill for that. 1 or 2 more scans followed and we changed hospital.

OMG how horrible for you. What a weirdo doc.:dohh:


----------



## jessilou

Jrepp said:


> Jessi - congrats again!! I hate to be the bearer of bad news (well maybe just letting you know how it usually goes here) but most places don't actually do beta testing unless you're lucky or have been seeing a fertility doctor. If they do that's great, but from others and my own experience most clinics won't book you in until 8 weeks at the earliest, some even longer. Give the doc a call and see what they say.

Okay I live in Australia :) I don't think I will be too fussed if they don't do the beta testing, as long as they confirm the pregnancy via blood I think I will be right with that. But see how I go ! Still thinking I might wait till next week before I go to GP because 4 weeks seems pretty early and don't want them thinking im a bit crazy or something lol.


----------



## jessilou

melewen said:


> Jessie those are beautiful and definitely getting darker! I understand your nerves, I was the exact same way, even up until a few weeks ago! I was like well.. I mean there's still a chance.. I did these meditations for early pregnancy by this girl on iTunes I love love love (she has fertility meditations too) and think they really helped. When I went in for betas they had me come in every other day. It was a pain but I loved seeing those numbers climb!

I am normal a pretty high stressed person and my job can be high stress so definitely need to chill :)
I also over think things and like being in control lol. Maybe some meditation might be worth a go .


----------



## mdscpa

jessilou said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Usually 2 beta tests to see if it's doubling in 48 hours. I did 3 betas. 2 betas, we just had to ask the hospital to do it without seeing the doc. 3rd beta was requested by our doc when we finally made an appointment she wasn't too excited with the 2nd test even though it's already around 1,500+ miU/ml at 19 dpo and doubled in 35 hours. But i really think she just wanted to get more money from us. She even did a scan (ABDOMINAL) that day and scared the hell out of us and said the baby is not getting all the nutrients and oxygen blah blah blah and got an additional bill for that. 1 or 2 more scans followed and we changed hospital.
> 
> OMG how horrible for you. What a weirdo doc.:dohh:Click to expand...

She definitely was. What was she thinking doing an abdominal scan at 4w5d. Of course she won't see a thing she must have super sonic eyes see things.. Then she scheduled me for a vaginal scan at 5w2d, there she saw a fetal pole and she said the BABY IS HEALTHY!!!! We never liked her since we first met her so we decided to just look for another scan.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Good news over here!
> 
> My DH's SA came back. The nurse said everything was normal, so very happy about that!

Thats awesome news hun!! Yay! :) Lots of dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats again, jessilou!!! I'm so happy for u! Wishing a very H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

2 DAYS UNTIL INJECTIONS!!!! I cant believe it!! Boy, time has flown by!

We had our injection "class" today and it actually all seems quite easy and she showed me how to mix them all, if I choose to, which I probably will, and so I'll only have to do 1 a.m & p.m injection instead of 3 :). We expect my retrieval to be around the 4th of May still. She said I'm on the highest dose of stem meds so they may adjust the dosage after a few days but we'll see how my body responds. I'm a little nervous for the retrieval but super excited for the transfer. FX this is it!! I'll be starting the actual stem injects. on April 25th, with the lupron, and ill be on those for 8-12 days (may be a couple days less or couple days more...hopefully less! :) ) Anyway, thought id update u all about getting my "meds calendar". I'm so incredibly excited!!!! Yay!! :happydance: FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and I go for 3 cappings on my front teeth tomorrow. I have a few cavity's starting on the top and since I'm about to lose dental insurance, I figured I might as well get what I can done. I got really lucky in scoring an appt right before the injections start. I was worried about jeopardizing our IVF cycle. I may get more work done next week too, depending on what my RE says. I'm really excited to be getting these teeth fixed so I just had to share the good news! Lol. My teeth went to crap while pregnant with Aiden so its def a good idea to fix the front teeth now. I don't want my smile completely ruined. Its a huge fear! Lol. I'll definitely be glad to have that out of the way!


----------



## mdscpa

I hope having Jessilou's :bfp: means the start for more :bfp:s in this thread... FX to all of you ladies.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

jessilou said:


> Okay I live in Australia :) I don't think I will be too fussed if they don't do the beta testing, as long as they confirm the pregnancy via blood I think I will be right with that. But see how I go ! Still thinking I might wait till next week before I go to GP because 4 weeks seems pretty early and don't want them thinking im a bit crazy or something lol.

I went for bloods at 3w5d :haha: so I wasn't even late with my af yet and started my testing. 
If anyone is crazy that would be me. 

Just keep up with your prenatals in the mean time while you wait to make your appointment. 

Also try to not worry about twinges and af-like pains. As long as you are not bleeding they seem to be pretty normal. I'm not saying this out of medical experience but because pretty much everyone on the birth thread had some type of pain or twinge in the beginning.

I trust you have a sticky bean going. Is DH more convinced now?



aidensmommy1 said:


> 2 DAYS UNTIL INJECTIONS!!!! I cant believe it!! Boy, time has flown by!
> 
> We had our injection "class" today and it actually all seems quite easy and she showed me how to mix them all, if I choose to, which I probably will, and so I'll only have to do 1 a.m & p.m injection instead of 3 :). We expect my retrieval to be around the 4th of May still. She said I'm on the highest dose of stem meds so they may adjust the dosage after a few days but we'll see how my body responds. I'm a little nervous for the retrieval but super excited for the transfer. FX this is it!! I'll be starting the actual stem injects. on April 25th, with the lupron, and ill be on those for 8-12 days (may be a couple days less or couple days more...hopefully less! :) ) Anyway, thought id update u all about getting my "meds calendar". I'm so incredibly excited!!!! Yay!! :happydance: FX!!

:wohoo: I cannot wait anymore!!! I cannot even imagine how excited you guys must be!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm just popping in to see how everyone is doing??

Also to say it's my fertility appointment at the hospital tomorrow morning to see what our next steps can be after losing Skye :( 

I'm really nervous and got myself upset earlier about it, I figured I would pop in also as I know you ladies always know how to reassure me and help me feel better too :) we will just have to see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully something will be sorted out again.


----------



## jessilou

aidensmommy1 said:


> 2 DAYS UNTIL INJECTIONS!!!! I cant believe it!! Boy, time has flown by!
> 
> We had our injection "class" today and it actually all seems quite easy and she showed me how to mix them all, if I choose to, which I probably will, and so I'll only have to do 1 a.m & p.m injection instead of 3 :). We expect my retrieval to be around the 4th of May still. She said I'm on the highest dose of stem meds so they may adjust the dosage after a few days but we'll see how my body responds. I'm a little nervous for the retrieval but super excited for the transfer. FX this is it!! I'll be starting the actual stem injects. on April 25th, with the lupron, and ill be on those for 8-12 days (may be a couple days less or couple days more...hopefully less! :) ) Anyway, thought id update u all about getting my "meds calendar". I'm so incredibly excited!!!! Yay!! :happydance: FX!!

:happydance::happydance: How exciting won't be long till we see your BFP :) :)


----------



## jessilou

WunnaBubba2 said:


> jessilou said:
> 
> 
> Okay I live in Australia :) I don't think I will be too fussed if they don't do the beta testing, as long as they confirm the pregnancy via blood I think I will be right with that. But see how I go ! Still thinking I might wait till next week before I go to GP because 4 weeks seems pretty early and don't want them thinking im a bit crazy or something lol.
> 
> I went for bloods at 3w5d :haha: so I wasn't even late with my af yet and started my testing.
> If anyone is crazy that would be me.
> 
> Just keep up with your prenatals in the mean time while you wait to make your appointment.
> 
> Also try to not worry about twinges and af-like pains. As long as you are not bleeding they seem to be pretty normal. I'm not saying this out of medical experience but because pretty much everyone on the birth thread had some type of pain or twinge in the beginning.
> 
> I trust you have a sticky bean going. Is DH more convinced now?
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 2 DAYS UNTIL INJECTIONS!!!! I cant believe it!! Boy, time has flown by!
> 
> We had our injection "class" today and it actually all seems quite easy and she showed me how to mix them all, if I choose to, which I probably will, and so I'll only have to do 1 a.m & p.m injection instead of 3 :). We expect my retrieval to be around the 4th of May still. She said I'm on the highest dose of stem meds so they may adjust the dosage after a few days but we'll see how my body responds. I'm a little nervous for the retrieval but super excited for the transfer. FX this is it!! I'll be starting the actual stem injects. on April 25th, with the lupron, and ill be on those for 8-12 days (may be a couple days less or couple days more...hopefully less! :) ) Anyway, thought id update u all about getting my "meds calendar". I'm so incredibly excited!!!! Yay!! :happydance: FX!!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: I cannot wait anymore!!! I cannot even imagine how excited you guys must be!Click to expand...


Haha :) That is early! My test prior to missed AF was just wishful thinking that became positive lol. I have been taking blackmore prenatals since November. Was taking the pregnancy gold but when they ran out bought the conceive well. Are the Elevit prenatals better, or are they just more expensive? My AF- like pains seem to get more uncomfortable late at night for some reason but then are gone in the AM.


----------



## jessilou

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm just popping in to see how everyone is doing??
> 
> Also to say it's my fertility appointment at the hospital tomorrow morning to see what our next steps can be after losing Skye :(
> 
> I'm really nervous and got myself upset earlier about it, I figured I would pop in also as I know you ladies always know how to reassure me and help me feel better too :) we will just have to see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully something will be sorted out again.

Good luck at your fertility appointment. xo
:hugs:


----------



## melewen

Mary I am sooooo excited!!! So when is the official date you will start testing?! Lol

Sarahlou great to hear from you hon and good luck at your appointment! Hope you can get some answers and a plan :)

Jessi any more pictures?!


----------



## jessilou

melewen said:


> Mary I am sooooo excited!!! So when is the official date you will start testing?! Lol
> 
> Sarahlou great to hear from you hon and good luck at your appointment! Hope you can get some answers and a plan :)
> 
> Jessi any more pictures?!

I tested with another frer and got another strong line, hopefully tomorrow I will have a chance to get the clear blue digital ! If it works I will put a picture of that up lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jessilou, sorry won't be able to give advice on the prenatals. I live in South African and our brands are different. Cannot wait for your BeTas!!! :D

:hi: Sarah
Good luck with your appointment :hugs: Go in with your head held high however hard it may be. You got pregnant once so you can do it again which is great already. Skye knew nothing but love and your forever baby will too :hugs: Please keep us updated xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck at your appointment Sarah Lou
Mary that is so exciting! 
Jessi excited for your digi!

AFM stupid ovusense machine died last night (second machine in five cycles...) so I've gone back to normal BBT. AMAZING rise this morning


----------



## mdscpa

FX Laurac.... I really love hor your temps are going pre-O.... Sorry about the machine dying out again this time. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

oh they're not actually that steady. I just put them in so I didn't have a long dotted line  They're real from about 3 days pre o


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I hope having Jessilou's :bfp: means the start for more :bfp:s in this thread... FX to all of you ladies.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I was thinking the same exact thing! FX a bunch of BFPs come rolling in :) They always seem to come in groups on this thread! FX FX FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahh I was gonna say too.. Those are crazy-steady! But now it makes more sense. :)

Jessilou, congrats again on your BFP!!

SarahLou, good luck on your appt. I hope everything goes well!

I have an appointment this morning again to check follicles, so we shall see how that goes. Fx I have some decent ones and will get at least one mature egg.


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary I am sooooo excited!!! So when is the official date you will start testing?! Lol
> 
> Sarahlou great to hear from you hon and good luck at your appointment! Hope you can get some answers and a plan :)
> 
> Jessi any more pictures?!

Lol! As of now, id say it'll be about May 13th-14th and I could probably get my BFP :). And they'll do the beta around May 16th-ish (12 days after retrieval). They said women get BFP's 5dp5dt alot of times, which is equivalent to 10dpo so that makes sense. . FX!! 

Oh wait, ill actually be testing starting around may 4th, as I'm going to be testing to trigger out of my system so that I know if I get a true BFP early on, u know? I cant wait! Hopefully the little one(s) stick! There's a 50% chance we'll be transferring two but we'll know that for sure after retrieval when they grade our embies. FX for nothing but the best!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Ahh I was gonna say too.. Those are crazy-steady! But now it makes more sense. :)
> 
> Jessilou, congrats again on your BFP!!
> 
> SarahLou, good luck on your appt. I hope everything goes well!
> 
> I have an appointment this morning again to check follicles, so we shall see how that goes. Fx I have some decent ones and will get at least one mature egg.

Good luck hun! FX that O is very close by! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting Mary! I can't wait for your testing dates! Right around the corner!


----------



## cutieq

Mary I can't believe you're so close!! 

I can't wait for more BFPs to roll in!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Appt went well this morning. He says it looks like I should ovulate in the next few days! I have one good follicle growing. Yay!


----------



## froggyfrog

GL michelle!! Are you guys bding to catch the egg? Or iui?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Appt went well this morning. He says it looks like I should ovulate in the next few days! I have one good follicle growing. Yay!

Awesome news, hun! Yay! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

As for my dental appt this a.m, all went good, I'm just in alot of pain! It was my front teeth and omgoshh I never knew Novocain injection sites could make my mouth and Nose soo sore!! I feel like Ive been punched in the nose/mouth repeatedly by a giant man named "Bob". (LOL) idk y Bob came to my head...But yeah, this def hurts pretty bad and im happy all of that drilling is done before the actual stem meds start! I may be going back for the other side of my mouth before the 25th (yikes!) but we'll see how the timing is. I am on a "cancellation list" so that hopefully I can get in there within the next week. I'm not so excited but my old smile is coming back so its all truly worth it in the end! 

LUPRON INJECTIONS TOMORROW!! Gee wizz!!! :haha: Its finally starting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I found out, cycle 25 will actually be the lucky one (praying it is anyway!! FX!) because the nurse said after I take my last BCP on Sunday, ill get AF within a few days after and that will officially be my TRUE IVF cycle . Ive been wondering if I'll get AF again or not. I'm still 25 and it'll be cycle 25. Maybe that's another good sign, lol. :) FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> Good luck at your appointment Sarah Lou
> Mary that is so exciting!
> Jessi excited for your digi!
> 
> AFM stupid ovusense machine died last night (second machine in five cycles...) so I've gone back to normal BBT. AMAZING rise this morning

Yip that is nice post o temps you've got going :dance:

:rofl: at your pre o temps... before I read all the comments I was thinking "wow this chick really has a steady temp going" hahahaha

FX and tons of :dust:



Michellebelle said:


> Appt went well this morning. He says it looks like I should ovulate in the next few days! I have one good follicle growing. Yay!

WONDERFUL news!!!!! :flower:

I hoep you guys get that eggy 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Congrats Jessilou!!!

Mary- Can't wait for you to finally get everything started, that would be cool that you're 25 and it will be cycle #25 :)

AFM- I'm still waiting to see if I get BFP in a week or so... So its just going by so slow I have no updates lol. Ive been having ewcm and we have been BDing every day/other day for a little over a week now. So its a waiting game. I haven't had AF yet...I was 7.5 weeks pregnant when I m/c'd so I don't know how long it would take. But I've read plenty of stories of ladies conceiving 2 weeks after their m/c. So wish me luck!! :) I've already ordered 50 cheapies since were going to stay in Colorado for a few months in a week or two.

Also a quick question... Is my cover line suppose to be the same as my last cycle charting?


----------



## laurac1988

Another rise for me today. This is unusual...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Sylvia, I'm not 100% sure about the coverline on temping. Not sure if stays the same or changes :hugs:

:yipee: Laura I CANNOT wait to see how this plays out. I'm gonna bet on a BFP for you :D I know it is still early but I'm going with it :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

I hope I hope I hope I hope... 
Last clomid cycle, so I REALLY hope


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Congrats Jessilou!!!
> 
> Mary- Can't wait for you to finally get everything started, that would be cool that you're 25 and it will be cycle #25 :)
> 
> AFM- I'm still waiting to see if I get BFP in a week or so... So its just going by so slow I have no updates lol. Ive been having ewcm and we have been BDing every day/other day for a little over a week now. So its a waiting game. I haven't had AF yet...I was 7.5 weeks pregnant when I m/c'd so I don't know how long it would take. But I've read plenty of stories of ladies conceiving 2 weeks after their m/c. So wish me luck!! :) I've already ordered 50 cheapies since were going to stay in Colorado for a few months in a week or two.
> 
> Also a quick question... Is my cover line suppose to be the same as my last cycle charting?

It'll change from cycle to cycle but I noticed mine stayed between 97.3-97.6 so from my experience, it doesn't differ by too much. Many months my CL is the same. I mostly notice a change as the season changes or something. Good luck hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Another rise for me today. This is unusual...

Ur chart looks great! FX soo tight!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

In about 30min, ill be doing my first Lupron injection!! I cant believe I'm finally starting! :happydance: I'll have to start temping again tomorrow as well :). FX the next 30 days brings nothing but good news our way!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

First Lupron injection down! I have like no fat on my body so that was a little scary but it didn't hurt much at all and its looking like these a.m shots should be pretty easy!


----------



## laurac1988

yAAAAAY! Fingers crossed it's the first step of your final stage of this journey!


----------



## cutieq

Love it Mary! Fx so tight for you! This is the first step towards your baby journey!


----------



## melewen

Yay Mary! Glad the injections are easy and so stoked to be starting this journey with you!

Um Laura your temps look like they are trying to escape! They're amazing!! I'm going with BFP too :D


----------



## laurac1988

haha it's a little early to say either way, but I was pretty suprised when that temp popped up this morning


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> haha it's a little early to say either way, but I was pretty suprised when that temp popped up this morning

although its early, this chart looks much different and nicer then last clomid cycle. I have a very good feeling for u!!! I'll be stalking, for sure! I'll be temping again so ill actually be doing my a.m check-in's again. The a.m is when I seem to have the most time to come on here lately and so I haven't been on much while "waiting to start IVF"...which has def been making time fly by but now I'm officially back in the TTC game! Yay! I hope you and I both see our BFPs this cycle!! FX FX FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: BFP cycles all round ladies!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :yipee: BFP cycles all round ladies!!!!!

I hope so! I'm hoping jessilou kicked off a lucky, *sticky* BFP streak for this thread! :) FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hopefully I'm in that streak!! Lol!


----------



## Jrepp

mommysylvia said:


> Congrats Jessilou!!!
> 
> Mary- Can't wait for you to finally get everything started, that would be cool that you're 25 and it will be cycle #25 :)
> 
> AFM- I'm still waiting to see if I get BFP in a week or so... So its just going by so slow I have no updates lol. Ive been having ewcm and we have been BDing every day/other day for a little over a week now. So its a waiting game. I haven't had AF yet...I was 7.5 weeks pregnant when I m/c'd so I don't know how long it would take. But I've read plenty of stories of ladies conceiving 2 weeks after their m/c. So wish me luck!! :) I've already ordered 50 cheapies since were going to stay in Colorado for a few months in a week or two.
> 
> Also a quick question... Is my cover line suppose to be the same as my last cycle charting?

Are you still going to be in Cortez? I can't remember right no what your last beta number was, but you should ovulate about 2 weeks after your numbers hit 0 again. With the ewcm I would say that you are probably about to/just did ovulate. My coverline has pretty much always been pretty similar from month to month. I know that probably isn't much help but I hope it does a little.



aidensmommy1 said:


> In about 30min, ill be doing my first Lupron injection!! I cant believe I'm finally starting! :happydance: I'll have to start temping again tomorrow as well :). FX the next 30 days brings nothing but good news our way!!! FX FX FX!

Good luck Mary!! 



Michellebelle said:


> Appt went well this morning. He says it looks like I should ovulate in the next few days! I have one good follicle growing. Yay!

That's awesome!! Good luck and catch the egg (no pressure)


----------



## mommysylvia

Laura- Fx for your BFP, your chart looks awesome!!

Mary- Yaaaaay!!! :) :) :D

My temp today was 97.47 but I never purchased the VIP on FF so I can't do a chart overlay :/


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> GL michelle!! Are you guys bding to catch the egg? Or iui?

We're BDing! I'm scared of IUI costs since my insurance doesn't over any fertility stuff. :( I've already paid $600 this month just on ultrasounds to check for cysts/follicles.



laurac1988 said:


> Another rise for me today. This is unusual...

Laura, I'm so excited! I hope this leads to a BFP!



aidensmommy1 said:


> First Lupron injection down! I have like no fat on my body so that was a little scary but it didn't hurt much at all and its looking like these a.m shots should be pretty easy!

Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## jessilou

Hey everyone hope everyone is going okay today.
Had a nice day shopping with my friend yesterday so that helped relieve some of my stress. I am going to find it so hard keeping this all a secret!
Used a CBD test for the first time , seems to be pretty accurate (2-3 is from conception) So hopefully it means things are on track, booking in to see doctors next week.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01908 (640x529).jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurac1988

Little drop today, but still very high for me


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Little drop today, but still very high for me

Still looking good, Laura! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Apparently I got a little TOO used to not temping! I cant seem to remember to do it when I wake up! I'm going to try harder to remember temping tomorrow. I take my last BCP tomorrow and then AF will show a few days later so id like to get back on track with temping for when I start a new chart cycle. I want to see what my chart looks like during my BFP cycle, darn it! Lol :). I pray so hard that this is it! I'm having very positive feelings and thinking positive. My eggs should be good at my age so hopefully I'm one of the many lucky first timer's! FX FX FX! Knowing we do indeed have the option to put 2 back in def helps alot, that way if I have 2 "okay" looking ones, ill still have good odds of at least one of them sticking. FX again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am a bit worried about OHSS. My doctor has me set to be on the highest dosage of stems to start because he'd rather over stimulate than to under stimulate with our time frame and all. I do agree with him on that tho cuz IF I happen to over-stimulate, he can freeze all and put them in a few wks later still, where as if I was under stimulated, id have to do the whole thing over again, u know? We'll see how it goes!


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe just be aware of the symptoms Mary and keep your eyes open for them x


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Maybe just be aware of the symptoms Mary and keep your eyes open for them x

That's the plan, But, I guess ill have no clue if I'm being over stemmed until AFTER the retrieval. I assumed I would get symptoms of OHSS WHILE ON the injections but apparently its right after that the symptoms would develop. They are going to be monitoring my blood levels and my ovaries of course so hopefullyyy the doctor will catch it before hand. They said they may adjust me to a lower dose about 6 days after starting the stims, depending on how my labs and follicles look. FX for nothing but the absolute best! 
I'm sooo hoping you get your BFP this cycle and then hopefully ill be soon to follow just a few weeks later! I want to see lots and lots of BFPS on here before summer is officially here! FX FX FX!


----------



## mdscpa

FX for you Mary... Can't wait to see your POSITIVE hpts this cycle.... :dance:


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:
 

> Are you still going to be in Cortez? I can't remember right no what your last beta number was, but you should ovulate about 2 weeks after your numbers hit 0 again. With the ewcm I would say that you are probably about to/just did ovulate. My coverline has pretty much always been pretty similar from month to month. I know that probably isn't much help but I hope it does a little.

Yes were going to Cortez. My beta on the 31st was 58 it was going down pretty quick from 2000. Yes I think I just ovulated/about to! Last night my cervix was very soft and open compared to firm and closed since after the m/c. I'm glad my body ovulated so quick. Well my last coverline was 97.8 do I'll kinda go by that until I get cross hairs...if they give me any since I barely started temping yesterday (I can't seem to remember anymore)


----------



## Jrepp

jessilou said:


> Hey everyone hope everyone is going okay today.
> Had a nice day shopping with my friend yesterday so that helped relieve some of my stress. I am going to find it so hard keeping this all a secret!
> Used a CBD test for the first time , seems to be pretty accurate (2-3 is from conception) So hopefully it means things are on track, booking in to see doctors next week.

Congratulations!! 



laurac1988 said:


> Little drop today, but still very high for me

Your chart is still looking great. I'm really praying that this is your bfp!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Apparently I got a little TOO used to not temping! I cant seem to remember to do it when I wake up! I'm going to try harder to remember temping tomorrow. I take my last BCP tomorrow and then AF will show a few days later so id like to get back on track with temping for when I start a new chart cycle. I want to see what my chart looks like during my BFP cycle, darn it! Lol :). I pray so hard that this is it! I'm having very positive feelings and thinking positive. My eggs should be good at my age so hopefully I'm one of the many lucky first timer's! FX FX FX! Knowing we do indeed have the option to put 2 back in def helps alot, that way if I have 2 "okay" looking ones, ill still have good odds of at least one of them sticking. FX again!

It seems as if temping isn't really needed during ivf because you are being monitored so well to make sure everything is on track. I know that you really want to see your bfp chart but it's probably going to look so wonky from all the hormones and meds. Seeing as that you are being monitored, ohss shouldn't occur. I would try to smoke sure you are drinking a ton of gatorade or coconut water and eating kind of salty foods which supposedly help with ohss. 



mommysylvia said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Are you still going to be in Cortez? I can't remember right no what your last beta number was, but you should ovulate about 2 weeks after your numbers hit 0 again. With the ewcm I would say that you are probably about to/just did ovulate. My coverline has pretty much always been pretty similar from month to month. I know that probably isn't much help but I hope it does a little.
> 
> Yes were going to Cortez. My beta on the 31st was 58 it was going down pretty quick from 2000. Yes I think I just ovulated/about to! Last night my cervix was very soft and open compared to firm and closed since after the m/c. I'm glad my body ovulated so quick. Well my last coverline was 97.8 do I'll kinda go by that until I get cross hairs...if they give me any since I barely started temping yesterday (I can't seem to remember anymore)Click to expand...

So realistically your are right in your fertile window. It's hard to say for certain after a miscarriage because your body is still trying to regulate itself. I know that at twice I thought I was ovulating early only to ovulate a week or so later. From someone who has been there I would definitely say to keep bding even after you think ovulation has occurred just in case.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks jess. I actually asked my doctor about the salt and Gatorade and he said that there's no way of preventing OHSS but that those things do indeed help the bloating and other symptoms that come along with it, after the fact. He said he's not TOO worried about me developing it tho. Its pretty rare but like most thing TTC, it seems very common in the internet world! The internet makes OHSS sound so extremely common, when in reality, less then 3% of women get it. (or right around that percentage anyway)
As for temping, my chart is DEF going to be wonky but I mostly just want to see how it all looks, in general. I know I won't need it for tracking O, that's for sure, but I see some very neat IVF charts and then I also see MANY very wonky charts...i guess I'm curious as to which mine will be.. Lol. I'm not TOO worried about it but would like to get myself into the habit of temping again. After all of the BFN cycles while charting, I'm ready to see a BFP chart, wonky or not! :haha: FX veryy tightly!


----------



## Michellebelle

Almost-positive opk today! The RE said to BD the day of and after positive opk. I probably will today too, just in case. Now that we know DH's SA was okay, I don't feel like we need to alternate days.


----------



## cutieq

Go for it Michelle. Fx! We went multiple times a day, daily. If dh's sa came back good, have some bd fun!


----------



## mommysylvia

Jess- Yes were going to keep bding thank you :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Almost-positive opk today! The RE said to BD the day of and after positive opk. I probably will today too, just in case. Now that we know DH's SA was okay, I don't feel like we need to alternate days.

Good luck! And ur absolutely right about dhs swimmers. Now that u know his SA was good, no need to limit BDing. The more the better! ;). And u def wana BD before ur OPK even turns positive for safety. Itd be a good decision to BD tonight. We're all different, but for me, I normally would O the same day as my positive OPK so if u wait until u see a positive OPK, u can risk missing ur time, as u can surge 12hrs after or 36hrs after, u just dont know which it'll be until after the fact, u know? Anyway, I have a great feeling for u! If u and dh want to BD until u see that rise, go for it! If u only want to every other day, thats great too! :) I bet we'll be seeing ur rise within the next couple of days..fx! GL hun!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My spotting finally stopped a few days ago and now ill be stopping the BCP tomorrow and waiting for what will hopefully be the last AF ill see in 10 months or so...FX for that! But yea, hopefully spotting doesn't start back up after this! I just dealt with 35+ days of spotting! Stay away! lol. We'll see!


----------



## laurac1988

Slightly droopy temp this morning. Hoping it pops back up tomorrow


----------



## mdscpa

FX it does Laura... Hoping this is a sign of implantation... 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> Almost-positive opk today! The RE said to BD the day of and after positive opk. I probably will today too, just in case. Now that we know DH's SA was okay, I don't feel like we need to alternate days.

We did once a day from solid smiley opk for 4 days straight or until i got the temp shift. Although we did BD every other day prior to positive OPKs as well.

FX Michelle....

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX Laura!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Have any of you seen that new LMN show "My Crazy Ex"? That show is soo insane! LOL! I'm watching it right now and these people are unbelievable!! It has me laughing pretty hard tho! Maybe I should just watch this show after IVF :haha: It'll def keep me laughing!


----------



## laurac1988

I have a feeling it's not this month, but we'll see


----------



## aidensmommy1

LAST DAY ON BCP! :) Fx spotting doesn't start up again! Only 12 days left until the stem meds are added to the mix!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> I have a feeling it's not this month, but we'll see

I hope you get an amazing surprise! I still have a good feeling for u. Cant wait to see tomorrow's temp! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My belly is going to be swollen from injections by retrieval time. My belly is already pretty sore and I dont have much fat at all so I dont have many spots to choose from so I'm kinda forced to just go back and forth between the left and right side of my belly. Right now its not bad because I only have the a.m lupron injection but in 12 days it'll be a.m and p.m injections. I know I can handle it and the nurse taught me all the good tricks, I just hope my belly doesn't look like a big bee sting by retrieval. I said to dh that I'm worried ill be so swollen that I won't even be able to tell if I got OHSS! lol. Idk if thats even possible. Its weird, the shots dont hurt when I do them but then at night time I can feel burning sensations. I expected it to hurt most DURING the injection, not 12hrs later. One side effect has kicked in too, migraines.. I had a killer migraine last night & this a.m. This all should be More then worth it in the end tho! FX FX FX!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Mary. I dunno. I think after 24 cycles and only one of them being a BFP cycle I'm just feeling a little flat 

The injections sound like a nightmare, but the results will be SO worth it


----------



## Michellebelle

Agree! The end result will make the injections worth it!

Laura, I know what you mean. I'm not even at a year of TTC yet, but now I just feel like I'm not expecting anything from each cycle since nothing has happened yet.

That being said, I got a strong positive on opk this morning, so that means BDing for the next two-three days! I hope DH can handle it. :)


----------



## mdscpa

FX Michelle.... yay for positive opk. Great plan on BD'ing. FX you catch that egg and DH can cope up.....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing all of you ladies luck and baby dust in the weeks to come! So many of you are hitting ovulation right at the same time!


----------



## TTC74

AF got me on CD20 of my second clomid cycle. Rats!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74, is it full-force AF? I ask because your LP seemed so much shorter than your other cycles.


----------



## TTC74

It's not full force AF. It's pretty heavy spotting though. I think it's too heavy to be IB. Also, my temp has been down for 2 days.


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> It's not full force AF. It's pretty heavy spotting though. I think it's too heavy to be IB. Also, my temp has been down for 2 days.

:hugs: I'm still holding out hope for you!


----------



## laurac1988

Still have fingers crossed TTC. Temp isn't at pre ovulation levels so you never know!

Rise for me this morning. Cramps and very VERY sore boobs. That sometimes happens before period, but who knows


----------



## mommysylvia

Good luck and baby dust to everyone :)

Afm- I really do regret not charting at least a week ago....but my chart looks almost like my bfp cycle after I ovulated, so I might have ovulated already. I did an opk two days ago and it was almost the same as dark and then today's was already light. I've had tons of lower pressure that's making me urinate every 30 mins to an hr without any fluids and left pelvic pain like crazy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx you got an eggy Sylvia and tons of :dust:

Laura, I'm getting way too excited for my own good with your tww!! I have a good feeling for you hun and keeping my FX for your sticky BFP!!!

TTC, your chart has me confused... Not that I was an expert to begin with, just confusing because I don't know how to read them without crosshairs... I hope it's just spotting and not AF!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you :)

I just checked my bfp cycle and I had exactly all the same symptoms I had on my O day... So crazy. Glad I record every day of my cycles now so I can look back at them to compare. I also vomited after taking my prenatals two days ago which was so weird for me so early.


----------



## froggyfrog

Looks like I'm 3dpo! I figured that I was oing that day because of all the pressure I felt, and ff confirmed! But unfortunately our bding wasn't timed this cycle, so I don't have much hope!


----------



## froggyfrog

GL to everyone else! Looks like we will all be testing around the same time!


----------



## mdscpa

FX there are swimmers there waiting for the egg... Or that your BD timing at O+1 is enough to meet your eggy....

Lots of :dust: to you Chelsea.


----------



## TTC74

Well, my RE doesn't believe that my cycle started. They are thinking implantation. I told them that it was pretty heavy and my temp dropped, but they want me to come in for a progesterone check on Wednesday anyway. The waiting continues . . .


----------



## laurac1988

Is it still happening hun?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm hoping that what the RE is thinking is true! Fx fx fx

I've seen IB before that was heavy and mistaken for AF so I hope this is the case with you

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

laurac1988 said:


> Is it still happening hun?

Yes, it is. It's not heavy, but it isn't spotting either. Plus, my temp is down. So, I really think it's my cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

It's still not as far down as pre ovulation temps though?
See how it goes x


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hey ladies! I hope you're all doing well :) I'm very sorry I haven't been on in a while, OH has had 2 weeks of leave, and they've been rather hectic as we got married on the 4th April! It was perfect :cloud9: <3

Unfortunately, still no :bfp: here, but I've now gone back to regular cycles without any help! :D Hoping that this cycle will be the one for us. Lots and lots of :dust: to you all! X


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations on the wedding Rebecca xxxx


----------



## mdscpa

Congratulations on the wedding Becz... <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats on the wedding Rebecca :dance: soon a BFP will follow as a bit of a late wedding gift :D


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you ladies! <3 I hope so wunnabubba :) x


----------



## mommysylvia

Congrats Rebecca on the marriage! Hopefully you get you bfp soon! <3


----------



## mommysylvia

When does an opk become positive? I have one that is almost as dark as the control then I have one that darker then the control? So confused I never used them before.


I just googled and clinical guard strips have the control on the right side. So cd19 is the darkest
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1428962805083.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jrepp

The control line is usually the top line and the test line is the bottom line. The opk will become positive when the test line and control line are the same color or the test line is darker than the control line. 

AFM: I'm getting stuff done around the house! Got all the baby clothes we have separated out and the newborn/0-3 month stuff ready for wash. I also put the 3-6, 6-9 and 12 month clothes in freezer bags (there wasn't much) to keep them separated and ready for when we need them. I still have quite a bit to do in the baby department, but hopefully we have time. I also just finished filming my 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24 week bumpdates for youtube. I was able to film every week but had to halt because we hadn't told everyone what we were having yet and I kept slipping.


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay thank you. So cd19 is my positive opk...I didn't take one the day after that. Also how would I know my O day since they don't tell you when you will ovulate?


----------



## Michellebelle

mommysylvia said:


> Okay thank you. So cd19 is my positive opk...I didn't take one the day after that. Also how would I know my O day since they don't tell you when you will ovulate?

You'd know your O day if you get 3 high temps. The day BEFORE your temp jumps is typically O day. Opks dont confirm that you've Oed unfortunately, it just measures the LH that typically spikes before O. But there are people that will have several LH spikes before they actually O. So that's why you can only confirm O after the temp jump.

I hope that makes sense! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Yeah I know that's why I'm bummed about not recording sooner I just didn't know if we were going to actually start TTC again or wait till I had a period. I just wasn't sure about how opks work since I never used them. The only time I charted I got a bfp so I never used opks with bbt


----------



## aidensmommy1

rebeccalouise said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you're all doing well :) I'm very sorry I haven't been on in a while, OH has had 2 weeks of leave, and they've been rather hectic as we got married on the 4th April! It was perfect :cloud9: <3
> 
> Unfortunately, still no :bfp: here, but I've now gone back to regular cycles without any help! :D Hoping that this cycle will be the one for us. Lots and lots of :dust: to you all! X

I hope you two get ur BFP before u know it!! And congrats on the wedding hun!!! Yay! :) I wish lots of dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Thanks Mary. I dunno. I think after 24 cycles and only one of them being a BFP cycle I'm just feeling a little flat
> 
> The injections sound like a nightmare, but the results will be SO worth it

I know EXACTLY how you feel. You and I have both been trying for 24 cycles with one BFP. I didn't realize we had such a similar TTC history. You've been inseminating more the past couple cycles though and I have a really good feeling about it, plus the clomid. I'm excited to see how everything goes, with my great feeling and all! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Yeah I know that's why I'm bummed about not recording sooner I just didn't know if we were going to actually start TTC again or wait till I had a period. I just wasn't sure about how opks work since I never used them. The only time I charted I got a bfp so I never used opks with bbt

I think ur past O, as ur temp is rising to ur 'normal' post O temp (so far anyway). 97.9 seems to be post O for u so far. If ur temp rising back up tomorrow and stays up, id say its safe to say u did O on CD19-20. Your BD timing is great for ur O day on day 19-20 :) Since OPKs dont confirm for sure, id still BD at least every other day until u see that ur temp goes back and stays back up, just for good meaaures/safety. FX u get another BFP your second cycle charting, ever! And then I'll get mine in about 30 days and we can be bump buddies! ;) I do know many say that a woman is extra fertile the month after a m/c so many docs actually tell women they can start trying immed after to catch that extra fertile time. I think it has to do with hormones but I'm not really sure of the science behind that theory. I really hope it works for u and u get ur extra sticky bean & don't have to wait another day! (Well other then the 8 days or so for accurate testing time, lol) GL hun! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

No BCP for me today! :) Now I'm waiting on AF and I have to call the nurse to let her know when she arrives. She said it doesn't matter when it arrives, just as long as its before the retrieval. Only 11 days until the stem meds will start. Its so crazy how quickly this is all moving! The past 4 days have already FLOWN by. I thought that every single day would drag like crazy while waiting on the retrieval & transfer. I think the fact that I'm relaxing and not thinking TOO much about it is helping, alot. I just have a feeling in my heart that this is it and I sort of have a calm feeling over me. I get scared to say that out loud though because after all this time TTC, its hard to believe it may really happen. I'm scared ill get a huge let down but as I said, knowing we can put back 2 embies gives me ALOT of comfort. FX!

Idk why, but I feel like this thread is about to hit a crazy big *sticky* BFP streak! It seems like so many of us have started either a new med, like clomid, or new methods, such as temping, more inseminations than usual or a 1st round of IVF (and hopefully only round!)...I think all of these changes are going to work baby making wonders for each and every one of us. :) I sure hope so!! FX veryy tightly!


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope you're right, Mary! It would be amazing if all of us got BFPs in the next month or two!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know that's why I'm bummed about not recording sooner I just didn't know if we were going to actually start TTC again or wait till I had a period. I just wasn't sure about how opks work since I never used them. The only time I charted I got a bfp so I never used opks with bbt
> 
> I think ur past O, as ur temp is rising to ur 'normal' post O temp (so far anyway). 97.9 seems to be post O for u so far. If ur temp rising back up tomorrow and stays up, id say its safe to say u did O on CD19-20. Your BD timing is great for ur O day on day 19-20 :) Since OPKs dont confirm for sure, id still BD at least every other day until u see that ur temp goes back and stays back up, just for good meaaures/safety. FX u get another BFP your second cycle charting, ever! And then I'll get mine in about 30 days and we can be bump buddies! ;) I do know many say that a woman is extra fertile the month after a m/c so many docs actually tell women they can start trying immed after to catch that extra fertile time. I think it has to do with hormones but I'm not really sure of the science behind that theory. I really hope it works for u and u get ur extra sticky bean & don't have to wait another day! (Well other then the 8 days or so for accurate testing time, lol) GL hun! :dust:Click to expand...

Aww that was sweet. Thank you so much. I feel really good about this one....I have heard you're more fertile sometimes your body even hyperovulates and drops two eggs since its confused and is trying to get on track again lol. Your time is coming so close I'm so excited for you yaaay! Hopefully we get to be bump buddies!!! I'm addicted to temping again I guess I just didn't feel like it a week ago so I wouldn't remind myself to start. I regret barely starting.... I probably would have cross hairs already :/ well good luck to you as well <3


----------



## Michellebelle

The important part is to keep BDing! :) temping is great to figure out what is going on with your cycle, but it looks like you're doing great! Fx you get pregnant this cycle!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you. Yes I loved temping as soon as these ladies got me started its amazing how much you can find out about your body from a temperature! GL to you :)


----------



## laurac1988

Slight drop for me again today. Mehhhh. Still higher than my average but lower than yesterday.
Yeah we do have a similar history Mary, except I have no kids.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies! Just dropping by to send lots of :dust: to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry if I'm MIA, so busy with work....Counting down the weeks until baby Shelby gets here and I'm a SAHM. 

Mary is so right, this thread is about to have a major baby boom!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Was hoping for a temp jump today.. Now I just hope for a negative opk so I know O has most likely happened! DH is getting tired of all the BDing haha. My RE said to BD the day of the pos opk and the day after. Maybe we can BD one more time tonight and then hope I've Oed?


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> Was hoping for a temp jump today.. Now I just hope for a negative opk so I know O has most likely happened! DH is getting tired of all the BDing haha. My RE said to BD the day of the pos opk and the day after. Maybe we can BD one more time tonight and then hope I've Oed?

You may be a slow riser... FX temp shoots up tomorrow and FF gives you CH... Another BD tonight won't hurt, FF even recommends to continue BD'ing until O is confirmed which happens on the 3rd day of consistent high temps after O.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

I had a big rise today.... Is it not possible for FF to give me cross hairs since I don't have 6 previous recordings?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> I had a big rise today.... Is it not possible for FF to give me cross hairs since I don't have 6 previous recordings?

Your positive OPK and CM/ other signs helped FF to give u CH's. Plus it has ur last chart to kinda compare to. :) GL! What a beautiful jump!


----------



## aidensmommy1

AF arrived today, already! :) Now thats out of the way. I didn't expect her to show for a couple more days but I should have known, since I started cramping and getting shooting pains in my pelvic area, which happens with every AF for me. SoOo FX this will be the last AF I see in the next 10 months or so! . I'll be praying every moment possible that we're successful this cycle! FX!
I realized today that there's exactly 21 days left until the transfer is scheduled. So in about 31 days I should have our answer! Thats too exciting!! :) FX FX FX!

Lots of Dust to Everyone! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Mary, I guess I'll just wait and see from here on. Can a dip happen that early or is yesterday actually my O day? Ugh so confused! 

Yay I'm so happy for you! I truly believe it will be successful for you. GL and FX you will be holding your baby in 10 months!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I meant to temp this a.m too but I'm happy I forgot or I would have been in for a big surprise with AF being here and all, lol. So I'm going to wait until she lets up and ill start temping again around CD4-5. I wont be reading into my temps much, esp pre transfer, since they'll more then likely be all over the place but I see many "beautiful" BFP ivf charts on FF and I'm hoping to be able to add mine for other women going through IVF or a medicated cycle. I keep accidentally saying, "Since I AM pregnant..." and then I have to correct myself. I know there's a chance it could be unsuccessful but as I said yesterday, I feel a calmness come over me when I think about our retrieval happening in *about* 21 days. I'm VERY excited for retrieval so we know what the true plan will be (whether we'll be putting back one or two embryo, how many they retrieve, how many mature & fertilize, etc.) I haven't felt this happy in a long time. I feel really relaxed and over-joyed. Itd be such a let down if this doesn't work out but I'm secretly preparing myself for any outcome but out loud, I have to say it IS going to work! :) I feel very blessed just to get this opportunity. I truly didn't think we could EVER do a true IVF cycle and the fact that we found out we have coverage, JUST in time, really makes me feel like this all is happening for a great reason . I can only hope & pray that this will bring us our LO & Aiden's baby brother or sister! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you Mary, I guess I'll just wait and see from here on. Can a dip happen that early or is yesterday actually my O day? Ugh so confused!
> 
> Yay I'm so happy for you! I truly believe it will be successful for you. GL and FX you will be holding your baby in 10 months!! :)

Yes, a dip can happen that early. Its known as a "fallback rise" when a dip happens before 3-4dpo. (I think most say it's by 3-4dpo to be a fallback). 2dpo is very common for a fallback rise. If u look at all of my previous charts, besides last cycle of course, you'll see that I usually get a big dip almost right after O every cycle. Sometimes it can mean delayed O but given the fact that you had a positive OPK on day 19 but a negative on day 21, id say it was most likely day 20. Either way, it looks like ur covered BD wise! :) as I said yesterday as well, ur post O temps last cycle make me believe it was CD20 as well but I guess the next couple of days will tell us better! FX!

And thank u soo much! I truly think this may be It for us! I feel so good about it! Hopefully my feelings are correct this time around! :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Why is my temp going down?


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess, my dad is getting transferred to Colorado, I think yampa, or something, if dh and I get over there to visit this year, I would love to go have a cup of coffee!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Why is my temp going down?

Awwe :-\. It looks to me as if u haven't Oed quite yet hun BUT it could be just around the corner OR maybe u just have a second surge happening. I didnt quite agree with FF yest, as ur temps didnt go up higher, so im guessing ur still in ur fertile period. When u first start charting temps, FF can be quick to say you have Oed and then it'll be a meany and steal ur CH's away and then put them back when it detects a sustained rise. Maybe BD tonight just incase the dip is for your true O. FX u see a nice rise in no time! :) Come on O!


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> I had a big rise today.... Is it not possible for FF to give me cross hairs since I don't have 6 previous recordings?




mommysylvia said:


> Thank you Mary, I guess I'll just wait and see from here on. Can a dip happen that early or is yesterday actually my O day? Ugh so confused!
> 
> Yay I'm so happy for you! I truly believe it will be successful for you. GL and FX you will be holding your baby in 10 months!! :)

Is your FF set on Advanced or OPKs? You still have CH you're just missing a base line because of inadequate prior O temps. You may want to put a dummy temps on CD1 and some from CD14-18 so FF will give you a baseline. Based on what i read before about charting average pre-O temps ranges from 97.3-97.5 you can use those as your dummy temps but try to leave a note for your reference.

Another thing, your temp drop yesterday could be a fallback rise or your actual O-day, either way I'm sure O already happened and your BD timing is so great.... FX for :bfp: in a few days hun.. :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> Why is my temp going down?

It could be due to fallback rise esp. if your temp shoots back up tomorrow... Fx Chelsea....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

How are u feeling Daphne?! In so excited to join u for the end of ur pregnancy! Or I HOPE so badly that ill be joining you and the other ladies in 31 days! :). I cant stop saying that because for some reason, I thought I had 31 days until the retrieval last night and then this AM when FF started a new cycle for me, I looked at the dates and realized its 21 DAYS until retrieval and 31 until our ANSWER! :) Thats really amazing and crazy to me! Yay!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> How are u feeling Daphne?! In so excited to join u for the end of ur pregnancy! Or I HOPE so badly that ill be joining you and the other ladies in 31 days! :). I cant stop saying that because for some reason, I thought I had 31 days until the retrieval last night and then this AM when FF started a new cycle for me, I looked at the dates and realized its 21 DAYS until retrieval and 31 until our ANSWER! :) Thats really amazing and crazy to me! Yay!

Glad your AF started already... Can't help but be happy for you.... I'm doing fine except last night when i got a scare.... I went to the loo and saw a very dark red spot when i wiped but it only happened once but have been crazy everytime i go pee i always check if i'll get another one so far nothing and hoping it stays that way....

We have been waiting for you in the other thread and I feel like it'll happen soon..... 31 days is not too long now..... You had my hair so tangled now for keeping everything crossed for you for so long. :haha: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

mommysylvia said:


> I had a big rise today.... Is it not possible for FF to give me cross hairs since I don't have 6 previous recordings?

It will move regardless of if you have 6 previous temps. It may give you dotted rather than solid crosshairs because it's making a best guess based upon the info that you have supplied. It is possible to have a fall back rise due to the shift from estrogen to progesterone. It's also possible that you ovulated on the day of the dip and the rise is confirming ovulation.



aidensmommy1 said:


> AF arrived today, already! :) Now thats out of the way. I didn't expect her to show for a couple more days but I should have known, since I started cramping and getting shooting pains in my pelvic area, which happens with every AF for me. SoOo FX this will be the last AF I see in the next 10 months or so! . I'll be praying every moment possible that we're successful this cycle! FX!
> I realized today that there's exactly 21 days left until the transfer is scheduled. So in about 31 days I should have our answer! Thats too exciting!! :) FX FX FX!
> 
> Lots of Dust to Everyone! :dust:

Let's get the party started!!! 



froggyfrog said:


> Jess, my dad is getting transferred to Colorado, I think yampa, or something, if dh and I get over there to visit this year, I would love to go have a cup of coffee!

I had to look up where yampa is lol. It's about a 2.5 hour drive from Denver. If you fly through dia or drive through Denver I would love to meet up!


----------



## laurac1988

Tested. Stupid idea. Negative. 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/ACA1392B-193F-42EC-8F45-12120AF280AF_zpsaw4nllm2.jpg

2 days til AF


----------



## froggyfrog

So ya'll don't think it could be because I have extremely low progesterone??? If I'm not medicated, my progesterone levels are around 10


----------



## TTC74

After arguing with the nurse at my RE's office for a couple of days (they didn't want to believe I started AF this early and were convinced it was IB), I finally convinced them to schedule me an appointment on Thursday morning to get some clomid for the month. She said the Dr is going to raise my dosage this month.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> How are u feeling Daphne?! In so excited to join u for the end of ur pregnancy! Or I HOPE so badly that ill be joining you and the other ladies in 31 days! :). I cant stop saying that because for some reason, I thought I had 31 days until the retrieval last night and then this AM when FF started a new cycle for me, I looked at the dates and realized its 21 DAYS until retrieval and 31 until our ANSWER! :) Thats really amazing and crazy to me! Yay!
> 
> Glad your AF started already... Can't help but be happy for you.... I'm doing fine except last night when i got a scare.... I went to the loo and saw a very dark red spot when i wiped but it only happened once but have been crazy everytime i go pee i always check if i'll get another one so far nothing and hoping it stays that way....
> 
> We have been waiting for you in the other thread and I feel like it'll happen soon..... 31 days is not too long now..... You had my hair so tangled now for keeping everything crossed for you for so long. :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Lol, u crack me up with ur hair! :haha:

And I know I had a little "pregnancy spotting" late in pregnancy with aiden and all was fine. I was actually like 3 days late for delivery with Aiden. I'm sure all is well! :) Cant believe ur already through 77% of ur pregnancy! Boy, how time fly's!!! I def agree with you, the next 31 days are going to fly and thats what has me OVERLY excited! I really hope this works! Its been a long time coming!!! FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> So ya'll don't think it could be because I have extremely low progesterone??? If I'm not medicated, my progesterone levels are around 10

There's def a possibility that that could be the cause. I am a slow riser at times, maybe u are as well. Ur temps, to me, so far look like their around the same as ur pre-o temps. I have a feeling ull be seeing some fertile cm and a big rise in the next couple of days. I could def be wrong, as I have no clue how ur temps would "normally" go for u. FX for nothing but the best regardless of when O occurs/occurred! FX FX FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: Mary! 31 days is nothing! Cannot wait.

:dust: for all of you ladies, I'm sure we'll have a ton of BFP's on here in no time :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Tested. Stupid idea. Negative.
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/ACA1392B-193F-42EC-8F45-12120AF280AF_zpsaw4nllm2.jpg
> 
> 2 days til AF

ugh! Stupid test! I hope the test is just being stubborn and that ur levels just aren't quite high enough yet. I'll always keep my fingers crossed for u! GL hun!

If this cycle happens to be a bust (I'm praying its not!!!) do u plan to do as many inseminations as last cycle? I think if u tried that for a couple/few cycles, there's a good possibility it'd work for u. There's only a 20% chance of conceiving every cycle in even the most healthy people, so given that, our bodies must not produce that "golden egg" every single cycle so I bet if u keep doing what ur doing, you'll be seeing that sticky BFP :). Did you already try more inseminations in the past? Its been so long since we first "met", I can't seem to remember clearly! Even if u have tried it, it wouldn't hurt to try again! :) Anyway, I'm just curious as to if u have a "plan" set for the next cycle, if there happens to be one, that is. I always, always make a plan. For IVF, I'm hoping ill have at least 1 good frostie to do an immed FET with IF this fails but I'm praying it doesn't even come to that, of course! If I'm left with no frosties, I guess it wasn't meant to be. I cant talk like that right now tho! I'm trying to be as positive as possible during this experience. FX for us both in the VERY near future!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :wohoo: Mary! 31 days is nothing! Cannot wait.
> 
> :dust: for all of you ladies, I'm sure we'll have a ton of BFP's on here in no time :D

Thank you, Pamela! I soo pray I truly join u all! I have a great feeling I will. I just need to remember there's a 50/50 chance but as long as my embryos look good, or if I put back 2 decent ones, I think we have a great shot. I guess ill get a more accurate success rate from my doc after they grade my embryos and such so FX many of them are beautiful little beans! :) I'm excited for the retrieval to find out how they look! FX FX FX! Its all happening so fast! Its crazy amazing! :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks mary. The only reason I think I did o when ff says I did, is because I had such strong o pains the evening. I sometimes feel it, and sometimes don't, but that day it was Def o pains in my lower abdomen and hips


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It is crazy amazing Mary :dance: I have a good feeling for you too! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just popping in to see how you all are?

We went to our fertility appointment and he has given the all clear for me and OH to start trying again. Im on provera again for a week to bring on af then I start my clomid again CD 2-6 at 100mg :)

But this time we are having tracking scans.. got to book one for CD11 to see if my follicles are growing and my womb is thick enough. Then I might be offered and injection to help the follicle release the egg. But I might not need it yet I don't know as I got pregnant last time with our Skye on just the Clomid alone. Im scared though in case I get pregnant and the same thing happens to me what happened with Skye :( But I guess I cant keep saying that forever or else we would never go in again would we?


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Thanks mary. The only reason I think I did o when ff says I did, is because I had such strong o pains the evening. I sometimes feel it, and sometimes don't, but that day it was Def o pains in my lower abdomen and hips

There have been a few cycles when id have O pains, could have sworn I oed, even had a slight rise, but then Id get another REALLY positive OPK and more O pains. When I asked my doc about that, she said it was most likely my body gearing up and then truly oing a couple days later. Idk if this is the case for u, it just *looks* like that may be the case but u never know! FX u see a nice temp rise to confirm O already happened tomorrow! Worse case scenario, I bet ull see a rise in the next few days tho. Regardless, I am crossing these fingers and toes super tight for u that this cycle brings a huge blessing ur way! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck, Sarah. I wish u nothing but the best! FX for u!! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies. I just wish I had a freaking baseline on my temps lol so I won't have to guess


----------



## Michellebelle

Laura, it's still so early! I'm hoping that your BFP is right around the corner. You're only 8 dpo, right?

Mary, so excited! 21 days will FLY by!



TTC74 said:


> After arguing with the nurse at my RE's office for a couple of days (they didn't want to believe I started AF this early and were convinced it was IB), I finally convinced them to schedule me an appointment on Thursday morning to get some clomid for the month. She said the Dr is going to raise my dosage this month.

Fx a higher dosage works! What are you on now?



SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Just popping in to see how you all are?
> 
> We went to our fertility appointment and he has given the all clear for me and OH to start trying again. Im on provera again for a week to bring on af then I start my clomid again CD 2-6 at 100mg :)
> 
> But this time we are having tracking scans.. got to book one for CD11 to see if my follicles are growing and my womb is thick enough. Then I might be offered and injection to help the follicle release the egg. But I might not need it yet I don't know as I got pregnant last time with our Skye on just the Clomid alone. Im scared though in case I get pregnant and the same thing happens to me what happened with Skye :( But I guess I cant keep saying that forever or else we would never go in again would we?

Good luck! I'm being monitored this cycle, and while it is pricy, it does offer a nice reassurance. That's one reason they gave me Clomid, because they realized the Femara wasn't doing anything!



mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies. I just wish I had a freaking baseline on my temps lol so I won't have to guess

I'm hoping you get your BFP this cycle so you don't even have to worry about temping next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm thinking today may be O day, so I'm going to try to convince DH to BD one more time!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Michelle. Hopefully if I do get my bfp baby will keep growing and be strong, and GL to you this cycle as well. I really hope we all get BFP's soon!


----------



## laurac1988

Morning ladies. My temp is HIGH this morning for AF being due tomorrow!


----------



## TTC74

Michellebelle said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> After arguing with the nurse at my RE's office for a couple of days (they didn't want to believe I started AF this early and were convinced it was IB), I finally convinced them to schedule me an appointment on Thursday morning to get some clomid for the month. She said the Dr is going to raise my dosage this month.
> 
> Fx a higher dosage works! What are you on now?Click to expand...

I'm on 100 mg now. So, they will probably kick me up to 150 mg.


----------



## mommysylvia

laurac1988 said:


> Morning ladies. My temp is HIGH this morning for AF being due tomorrow!

Yay! Fx Laura! Also when you put your dummy pre o temps does your cross hairs stay the same? I didn't record and pre o so I put dummy's...do you think I put them in the right place? Sorry if its a dumb question I just hate my chart with no pre o temps lol


----------



## laurac1988

A few of them are real so I just put them in based on my average. Didn't affect crosshairs


----------



## mdscpa

laurac1988 said:


> Morning ladies. My temp is HIGH this morning for AF being due tomorrow!


That's definitely something new, :dance: FX for a :bfp: instead of a mean :witch:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Did an overlay of last three months. I can't help but be hopeful. Someone also tweaked my test from yesterday and looks like there is a VERY faint line on it. Fingers and toes crossed that it turns into something please ladies!
 



Attached Files:







chartnewoverlay.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

That's an amazing overlay really looks different.... When are you going to test again?


----------



## laurac1988

Period is due tomorrow, so will be tomorrow night if I make it to tomorrow night


----------



## mdscpa

FX laurac. You deserve it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Laura, ur chart looks amazing!! I'm so excited for u to test!! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Did an overlay of last three months. I can't help but be hopeful. Someone also tweaked my test from yesterday and looks like there is a VERY faint line on it. Fingers and toes crossed that it turns into something please ladies!

Woah! This overlay is awesome! I am most definitely hopeful with you! FX so incredibly tight!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Laura, fx! I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP!

Over here, I've got crosshairs! But really low temps that are barely above, so I'm still not certain I've Oed. Hmmm.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Laura, fx! I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP!
> 
> Over here, I've got crosshairs! But really low temps that are barely above, so I'm still not certain I've Oed. Hmmm.

Hmm, because ur temps have flattened out, there's a possibility that u have oed but as u said, the temps aren't high enough to be really certain. Id just keep Bding at least every other day until u see that the temps are either staying steady or getting higher. Hopefully ur just a slow riser like me. I guess only the next couple of days will tell for sure but going off ur OPKs as well, it possible ur 3dpo! FX for u! :)

I just noticed last cycle u had 3 steady temps before ur O rise....maybe thats what's happening again. I'd BD tonight for safety . Patterns change month to month, for sure, but u can never be too safe! Lol. Your temps are higher then MOST of ur previous temps tho, only 5 are about the same as ur past 3, so thats making me think you are past 3dpo. I can't wait to see what the next couple of days bring now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Great BD timing BTW, Michelle! FX you get ur BFP and then HOPEFULLY mine will be about 18 days later! :) FX!


----------



## melewen

Laura that chart is beautiful!! I was going to say I actually saw a SUPER faint something on your test yesterday but figured I had line eye :) cannot wait to see your test tomorrow!

just realized I had a dream about feeling baby kick my hand from the outside lol. Thought it was real I guess for a few minutes. Dang it!


----------



## cutieq

Laura, I'm loving that overlay. I can't wait!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Your overlay looks amazing Laura!! I have a really good feeling about you getting that BFP! Your chart is staying high compared to your others! Fx!!! When do you test?


Afm- My chart looks very rocky? Way different than my last cycle charting if you look at them.... I mean I had to have ovulated already..I had all the pains and pressure at the time FF says I ovulated and had a pos opk. Is it because I just miscarried?


----------



## laurac1988

Could be slightly wacky hormones hun.

AF is due tomorrow, so will test tomorrow evening/Friday morning


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay thank you :)

Yay can't wait! By the time I'm about to go to sleep you're waking up so I should see your result dyeing the day


----------



## froggyfrog

Laura, I was going to say that I thought I saw something too, but I wasn't sure if it was just the picture, GL!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Just popping in to see how you all are?
> 
> We went to our fertility appointment and he has given the all clear for me and OH to start trying again. Im on provera again for a week to bring on af then I start my clomid again CD 2-6 at 100mg :)
> 
> But this time we are having tracking scans.. got to book one for CD11 to see if my follicles are growing and my womb is thick enough. Then I might be offered and injection to help the follicle release the egg. But I might not need it yet I don't know as I got pregnant last time with our Skye on just the Clomid alone. Im scared though in case I get pregnant and the same thing happens to me what happened with Skye :( But I guess I cant keep saying that forever or else we would never go in again would we?

FX Sarah! I hope you have a sticky BFP by the end of your cycle :hugs:



Michellebelle said:


> I'm thinking today may be O day, so I'm going to try to convince DH to BD one more time!

My original comment was going to be bd till FF confirms o but then you posted a comment with cross hairs :haha: 
FX and tons of :dust:



laurac1988 said:


> Morning ladies. My temp is HIGH this morning for AF being due tomorrow!

I LOVE that overlay!!! The last 2 months look so much alike to me and then your current cycle goes BOOM IN YOUR FACE!
If it isn't BFP this cycle around then I'm not sure because I would really think BFP.

I'm with the Chelsea and Cheryl, I also think I see a line on that test :D


----------



## laurac1988

Something happened...

Look at the top one...

Bottom is yesterday...

https://i61.tinypic.com/16asdjp.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Laura is there any way you can attach the pic? I cannot see it on my phone and I'm dying with anticipation!!!


----------



## laurac1988

For your viewing pleasure
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for going through the trouble Laura :flower:

My eye is getting caught by something on those tests... I'm feeling really sure of myself here! How does it look in real life?


----------



## laurac1988

Top one has a pink line


----------



## mdscpa

.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I def see something there! My eye really gets caught by it!

Are you going to wait for it to get darker before screaming BFP or can I get the congrats started? :)


----------



## laurac1988

I'm confident that today I'm pregnant  AF due tomorrow so as soon as that's out of the way I might even get tickered up!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: :headspin: :dance: :happydance:

CoNgRaTs!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you and your partner. 

BFP nr 2 and a few more to go!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou xxxx


----------



## mdscpa

.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No, thank you for the good news before I head off to bed :haha:

Don't worry about AF, she won't show. I just sent her a PM and we have an understanding :ninja:

Enjoy the rest of your day / evening! Will catch up again in the morning


----------



## cutieq

Hooray Laura. More BFPs to come!!


----------



## froggyfrog

OMG laura!!! I can't wait to see your line progression! ! Congrats! !


----------



## froggyfrog

You will either have a Christmas or new year baby!!


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome Laura!!!! Are you getting any frer? I'm so overjoyed for you


----------



## mommysylvia

Omg I missed all the excitement? Congrats Laura!! I had a feeling this was it..just seeing your temps and your faint first test. Yaay!!!


----------



## melewen

OMG I am freaking out!! Cannot wait to see more Laura!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoo, Laura! I see the line! Excited for it to get darker! Congrats!


----------



## melewen

You guys.. there is literally an app for tweaking faint line tests!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/early-hpt+/id587275156?mt=8


----------



## melewen

:)

https://i62.tinypic.com/2ntv7f6.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

Very faint... But very much there!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B43155AD-2711-4D0A-8622-B0D40BC9592B_zpsjj0yfdzn.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

laurac1988 said:


> Very faint... But very much there!
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B43155AD-2711-4D0A-8622-B0D40BC9592B_zpsjj0yfdzn.jpg


https://i58.tinypic.com/2uy3uc7.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Very much pregnant Laura :yipee:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yaaay! This is so exciting Laura!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Top one has a pink line

I can def see a very light pink line! Omg I'm OVER joyed for you! Its been a long time coming!!! Yay! Keep getting darker test!!!! :) Are u going to try frer?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Very faint... But very much there!
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B43155AD-2711-4D0A-8622-B0D40BC9592B_zpsjj0yfdzn.jpg

Wooooo!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! YAY! There is def a BFP streak starting to happen here! Cant wait to join u!! ;) I KNEW THIS WOULD BE UR MONTH, I KNEW IT! Lol. I haven't been THIS excited for a BFP in months!!


----------



## laurac1988

ahhhhh thanks Mary! Pciking up progesterone on way home tonight and then will just have to see how it goes


----------



## aidensmommy1

Only 18 days until retrieval day, ladies! That means there's a huge chance I could get a BFP in 28 days! :happydance: So exciting!!! FX for a very very sticky bean(s)!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> ahhhhh thanks Mary! Pciking up progesterone on way home tonight and then will just have to see how it goes

:happydance: I am beyond happy for u! Wooo!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay, Mary! It's right around the corner!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely some BFP's going around!!! I want more. I want more!


----------



## melewen

Laura I tweaked that last photo and the clearblue is like SO obvious! Congrats!! Good to hear about the progesterone too. That will help stave off AF for a short LP. So excited!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I just picked up my clomid for the month and was told in no uncertain terms that this would be my last clomid cycle. Then, we will have to move on to discuss injectables or IVF. Unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover either of those options, and they are very expensive. So, I'm feeling very discouraged. At least I had a very high antral follicle count of 40. So, I'm praying for some hyper-stimulated ovulation this month.


----------



## mommysylvia

Congrats Laura! I totally see all 3 lines..woohooo :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats laura!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Happy birthday Sylvia!


----------



## mommysylvia

froggyfrog said:


> Happy birthday Sylvia!

Thank you :) It was actually yesterday I had fun my husband took me out to eat with the kiddos...we'll celebrate more this weekend


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary you should put this as your avatar!


----------



## froggyfrog

Wonder where June has been?


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay now I took off the dummy temps, my CH's changed and it says I'm 3 dpo now instead of 6. Its still going to change later isn't it? Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Sylvia!
> 
> Thank you :) It was actually yesterday I had fun my husband took me out to eat with the kiddos...we'll celebrate more this weekendClick to expand...

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> View attachment 860031
> 
> 
> 
> Mary you should put this as your avatar!

I so want that for my avatar! But, of course my phone isn't letting me put up a "custom" avatar. My phone doesn't let me do any of the fun stuff! Lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Thought you ladies would like this :haha:



And also wanted to let you guys know that next week is National Infertility Awareness Week. Resolve.org is a great website for info on infertility. They have a lot of really cool ways of bringing people who suffer together. And some tips on how to deal with certain situations. You should all go check it out


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha that's a funny image!

Speaking of CM, I have a question for you ladies that have used Clomid.

Did you notice any weirdness in you CM? I ask because (sorry if TMI) I usually get creamy CM right after I O, but I haven't noticed it this time. So either I haven't actually Oed yet, which seems weird since when I was at the doc a week ago he told me it would happen in a couple of days based on the follicle he saw.. OR the Clomid is affecting my CM.


----------



## jessilou

Congrats Laura, so happy for you !!!


----------



## mommysylvia

I really feel that FF moved my cross hairs because now they have 6 previous temps ...I think if I had charted more pre-O temps my O day would be 19-20. So now time is just dragging along. I had a rocky chart but now it kind of has a good rise


----------



## froggyfrog

I can't remember, where were your chs before?


----------



## mommysylvia

They were on cd19 now they moved to cd22


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay I took this test this morning and I see a faint line. What do you ladies think? Top is yesterday and bottom is today
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429292828811.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I see the white/grey line Sylvia. Fx it is the start of a BFP and not my eye failing me :D

Will you continue to test daily?


----------



## froggyfrog

I see something. Like pam said it's grey. What color is it irl?


----------



## mommysylvia

I seen a very faint pink that's why I tweaked and darkened it... Even the pink control looks dark. But now I checked it and its very light purple.

Yes I will test daily I have my 50 cheapies lol POASaholic


----------



## Megs555

Hi there ladies its been awhile since i was able to come on this thread since i got my BFP. what a roller coaster ride i have been on :( I need some advice from anyone with experience or knows of these things happening. Sorry for the long winded question but I wanted to make sure I got all the details in there. Thank you in advance to anyone able to shed any light or advice! <3



I found out i was pregnant in March and I had an early ultrasound to find out dates as i don't have a last period date, I went off the pill and my periods have been all over the place. 

So the ultrasound a couple weeks ago showed two sacs with nothing else yet and my hcg levels were at 38,000 and I went back for more blood work 2 days later and they were 35,000. So i had to go back a weeks later and they were 21,000 and the doc said they are going down very slow which is strange so i went for another ultrasound yesterday because they think I'm miscarrying. They saw 1 sac with the fetus inside measuring at about 6 weeks with no heartbeat and the gestational sac was an irregular shape, I read that it can still be too early and that since i am having a vanishing twin syndrome that could explain the slow drop in HCG. But the ultrasound tech said she doesn't think ill see a heart beat even if i come back in a week or two.. 

I am a mess and I have had to deal with a possible miscarriage now for a couple weeks and I wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with vanishing twin syndrome, dropping hcg that turned out to have a normal pregnancy? And if anyone wasn't able to see the heart beat at 6 weeks and saw it later?


----------



## froggyfrog

Have you had any bleeding? I'm sorry your going through this, being in limbo like that has to suck. When is your next scan?


----------



## Megs555

I have had non bleeding, no spotting, no cramping. I have read a lot about vanishing twin syndrome too and one of the symptoms is falling hcg which mine are but very slowy. and all the while they have fallen a fetus appears and the other sac is gone. I had already accepted the worst scenario and then I saw my little peanut and i have hope again but I'm terrified of getting my hopes up :(


----------



## froggyfrog

You might get a faster answer on the job on the pregnancy thread. Sticking together until we give birth. Those ladies can maybe share how early they saw a hb. How many weeks were you when the baby was measuring 6 wks?


----------



## Megs555

thing is I'm not sure how far along i should be because i missed jan period cause i stopped the pill recently and i got my first really faint positive at the end of feb and definitive positive in march.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's all confusing then. Did your dr confirm what the tech said?


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm really not sure how to advise you. It seems like your dr wouldn't be so vague, and try to figure out what is going on


----------



## Megs555

I have been waiting for my blood results and what the doctor said about the ultrasound from yesterday, they are exceptionally slow today.. And my doctor doesn't seem as concerned as i would like right now :( I also have posted in the pregnancy and first trimester forums but i remembered this one has lots of experienced ladies so i thought i would give it a shot here as well.


----------



## laurac1988

Kegs I'm sorry you're going through this.

Same thing happened to me and I lost the baby, but it really does seem to be 50/50. Lots of women go back a couple of weeks later and see a healthy baby, but the same number of people lose their babies.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and keep hoping for the best for you xxxx


----------



## Megs555

what exactly happened to you laurac1988? the HCG the no heartbeat at 6 weeks? the irregular shaped Ges Sac?


----------



## laurac1988

I didn't have HCG bloods done so I don't know what my levels were like.

I had a scan at 6+4 and there was a sac, yolk sac and very VERY tiny fetus. Then had another scan at 7+4 and there was the same and the sac looked irregular. Lost the baby that night. 

Like I said, though, it really is 50/50. For every woman who lost their baby there will be one that just had a slow starter


----------



## Megs555

Im so sorry to hear that, I will be asking to go back in the next two weeks and if by then i haven't bled and there is still no heart beat i will accept the worst. Thank you for sharing your experience <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry for this Megs. I don't have personal experience but I can repeat a story from the Junebugs thread. A lady was pregnant with twins and started bleeding etc. Diagnosed vanishing twin, didn't see heart beat in other twin and she continued to bleed. Doc wanted to do d&c on her. She refused and insisted to go back later. When she did the found 1 healthy baby with heart beat!

I would suggest you NOT allow them to do anything until they can be 100% sure without a shadow of a doubt that there is no hope.

6 weeks may be too early in some cases so I am really holding out hope and sending you prayers that when you go back you will be able to see heart beating :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry to hear that Megs.... Its really hard to get stuck in limbo. Twinsie (mostly active in "sticking together until we give birth" thread) is from this thread as well and she got twins during an early scan. She had a vanishing twin as well. She is currently pregnant with one and already 12 weeks pregnant. Can't remember how early she saw the heartbeat of her surviving twin. Fx all goes well on your next appointment.


----------



## laurac1988

Keeping everything crossed megs xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So there are 2 success stories hun, we don't want to get your hopes up but try to be strong a little bit longer. You are welcome to vent with us as much as you want, we all sticking together :hugs:


----------



## Megs555

Such a relief to know that things may look up, Im trying so hard to stay somewhat neutral at this point. When all they saw was two sacs and said possible miscarriage I cried and cried and tried to accept the worst, and then I saw our little baby in there and one gone and things sort of made sense and now my hopes are back up! I will keep you guys posted and am so grateful for any responses! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I would feel the exact same especially since it was empty sacs to begin with and then a baby the next. Keeping you in my thoughts!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

I don't know of any personal experiences Meg but my thoughts and positive vibes are with you!


----------



## Megs555

Thanks ladies, good thoughts are always welcome!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Megs555 said:


> Thanks ladies, good thoughts are always welcome!!

I just lost my baby on the 23rd we found out around the same time and on the scan it showed the sac with yolk but no fetal pole we went back and my hcg was dropping fast. I was suppose to be 7.5 weeks and the baby stopped growing at 5+4. It was very hard on me I never had a m/c. But there is hope so don't give up, were all here for you to talk with. I seen on a site a lady had the vanishing twin and the serving twin showed HB at I think 7 weeks so have faith! GL to you and fx baby is good and healthy


----------



## Megs555

mommysylvia I hear you on the first time miscarriage, my heart has been broken over and over with each new thing found, even though there is no evidence of a miscarriage at this time that word has been thrown around so much.. Im sorry you had to go through that, I wish nobody ever had to :( 

I am grateful to hear there are other women with similar experiences when it comes to the vanishing twin thing that gives me hope.

I just spoke with my docs office and my bloodwork isn't back from yesterday so heres waiting until monday.. But he looked at the ultrasound and said the same thing the ultrasound tech said, no heart beat and now he's setting me up to see a gyno! I don't know if thats good or bad but i have a docs appointment monday so ill get some more answers.

He also said if i start to bleed or anything i need to goto the ER and especially cause I'm O- and my fiancé is + ill need the RH Shot.


----------



## mommysylvia

Yeah I spotted right away but I guess because my body was trying to tell me the baby didn't make it. 

Well I really wish you the best! I'm here if you need to talk love <3


----------



## Querida87

I'm back! Sorry to be gone so long, but it was necessary for the health of my relationship and my sanity. I am currently CD54(!!!!!) and had a 4 day period last time. I feel pregnant, but tests en Sun and todayon SMU with 4-5hr hold each showed shadow-y possible squinters starting (maybe???) I have sore boobs, so much nausea I have to skip the gym sometimes, cravings, aversions, extreme exhaustion, insomnia, a funny *fuller* feeling in my pelvic region, am peeing CONSTANTLY, have lost interest in dtd, and have metal mouth now and then. According to FF (which I use to update spotting/bleeding) I should have started on Tues. Started seeing not exactly spotting but more of a brown-tinged discharge on Monday. I see it mostly just when wiping and have seen no increase or distinct color change. I took a test Sunday morning on SMU after a 4 hour hold and thought *maybe* I saw the beginning of a squinter. Took another this morning on SMU after only a 3 hr hold (can't help it, always gotta go BAD) and saw the same possible beginning of a squinter. I'm so confused and frustrated.


----------



## Megs555

Started bleeding tonight, not heavy but enough to get me to the hospital. Stopped bleeding soon after, having some cramping.. Did bloodwork at hospital and waiting for hcg levels to come back, I have to come back in the morning for ultrasound. Also have to get the RH shot tonight. Doc said sounds like a miscarriage and my previous ultrasound and hcg levels indicate miscarriage. Only way to monitor is through ultrasounds and hcg.. I am not bleeding anymore but I'm cramping.


----------



## mommysylvia

Oh I'm so sorry this is happening to you. Like you said I wouldn't wish this on anyone its heartbreaking they're our babies! All we want is for them to be healthy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh no Megs :cry: I'm so so sorry hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Megs.... :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry megs, praying for you


----------



## froggyfrog

Dh and I are pretty strange, and some, like to sleep on our big comfy couch. So we did last night I had one dog, and he had the other
About minutes before his alarm went off, I was woke up freezing and had to pull my cover from underneath my 80 lb dane who wasn't helping me. So should I discard me temp?


----------



## mommysylvia

Ladies would my chart be considered triphasic?


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry megs xxxxxxxx
Mommysylvia I wouldn't say so yet. Few more temps and it might be


----------



## mommysylvia

Oh okay thank you Laura :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry Megs. :(

Froggy, I'd keep the temp!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks michelle!


----------



## melewen

Querida any updates?


----------



## Querida87

melewen said:


> Querida any updates?

CD55 and no period or even true spotting!! I'm gonna ask JandJPlus1 if she can upload the pic of Friday's test bc I accidentally deleted the pic off my phone. I had a bit of brown cm after my workout today, which was a bit longer than usual, but nothing the rest of the day. Also, my cervix is sensitive and my insides are tighter, so yesterday's mercy bd for my man was the most likely cause of today's coloration. I will be buying a couple more Walmart cheapies tonight when Lalo gets off work. Hopefully tomorrow morning I can catch FMU with a decent hold. Today I came home and settled in to mend my clothes that had holes (as best I can by hand with no skill, lol) and hem up a new maxi dress that I can use all year, prego or not, and will be making a cute necklace to accent it when I get offline. I have been obsessively reading up on DIY maternity and making your wardrobe last through (at least most of) a pregnancy. Guess I'm building my hopes up again, hopefully with good cause. Lalo keeps kissing my belly and asking if I'm prego and not telling him. I wish I was..


----------



## Michellebelle

Keeping my fx for you, Querida, and the rest of us ladies hoping for our BFPs!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Querida any updates?
> 
> CD55 and no period or even true spotting!! I'm gonna ask JandJPlus1 if she can upload the pic of Friday's test bc I accidentally deleted the pic off my phone. I had a bit of brown cm after my workout today, which was a bit longer than usual, but nothing the rest of the day. Also, my cervix is sensitive and my insides are tighter, so yesterday's mercy bd for my man was the most likely cause of today's coloration. I will be buying a couple more Walmart cheapies tonight when Lalo gets off work. Hopefully tomorrow morning I can catch FMU with a decent hold. Today I came home and settled in to mend my clothes that had holes (as best I can by hand with no skill, lol) and hem up a new maxi dress that I can use all year, prego or not, and will be making a cute necklace to accent it when I get offline. I have been obsessively reading up on DIY maternity and making your wardrobe last through (at least most of) a pregnancy. Guess I'm building my hopes up again, hopefully with good cause. Lalo keeps kissing my belly and asking if I'm prego and not telling him. I wish I was..Click to expand...

Good luck hun! I hope u get an answer soon!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Megs555 said:


> I have had non bleeding, no spotting, no cramping. I have read a lot about vanishing twin syndrome too and one of the symptoms is falling hcg which mine are but very slowy. and all the while they have fallen a fetus appears and the other sac is gone. I had already accepted the worst scenario and then I saw my little peanut and i have hope again but I'm terrified of getting my hopes up :(

I'm so sorry this is happening meg! Are u getting another ultrasound soon? It is very possible it is vanishing twin syndrome. I hope that other sac keeps growing nicely and that your numbers start rising again shortly! I'll be praying for you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Only 6 more days and I start the stem meds! I'm a little nervous about putting all of them together correctly but I'm sure ill get the hang of it quickly. I can now do the Lupron injections in under a minute, from taking it out of the box to the end, lol, and it doesn't hurt anymore. That went away by the 4th day or so. So after i start the stem meds, ill have an u/s on the 7th day and hopefully they'll tell me to go home and trigger that night :). I still can't believe how fast time is flying by!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Ladies would my chart be considered triphasic?

Tomorrows temp would make it triphasic as long as its still up there :). I have a good feeling for u. Ur temps look really, really good! FX for u!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yipee Mary, this is all happening so fast! I cannot wait for your BFP!

Look ayt you becoming injection pro so I have no doubt you'll be fine with the stem meds to! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Fx for youMary!

AFM, I'm feeling very anxious this month given that it's my last clomid cycle. Last month I had that weird 20 day cycle. Hopefully the increased dose of clomid will give me a good solid cycle this month that results in a BFP. This may well be my last shot ladies.


----------



## laurac1988

FX Mary and TTC74. We need more BFPs for this thread! Full house please!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping my fx for you TTC! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! It feels like just 2 days ago I was saying the meds start in 21 days. I can't believe our retrieval will be in about 16 days already!! I'm so excited to see what we get for mature embries and know better of whether it'll be a 3 or a 5 day transfer. I'm crossing my fingers that we have enough to make it to a 5 day transfer. FX!

Good luck TTC!!! I hope u and I both succeed this cycle, and all of the other ladies as well! :) FX veryyyy tight!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Fx for youMary!
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling very anxious this month given that it's my last clomid cycle. Last month I had that weird 20 day cycle. Hopefully the increased dose of clomid will give me a good solid cycle this month that results in a BFP. This may well be my last shot ladies.

I wish u tons of luck with this clomid cycle! I bet ur body is ready to release that golden egg at this point, seeing as uve been on clomid for more then one cycle. :) I'm crossing my fingers harder then ever that my one and only IVF cycle will work and that your last clomid cycle is nothing but successful as well! Is this ur 2nd or 3rd cycle on clomid? Also, is it your personal choice for this to be ur last clomid cycle or is it doctor recommended? I'm just curious. I bet ull have success this cycle any how so we shouldn't have to worry about a next cycle for either of us!  FX for u and I both!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still feel good about our IVF cycle but I'm getting a little nervous again, thinking about the 50% of unsuccessful cycles. I pray to god that we are in the 50% group of successful IVF cycles. It'd truly be a dream come true! Dh is so incredibly excited and I really like that we were able to purchase the donor vials weeks before the retrieval because now we dont even have to think about the fact that they aren't using dhs swimmers. It doesn't bother me so much any more tho. Seeing dhs excitement is enough to have me MORE than excited :). It'd be such a let down to have this not succeed but I don't see why it wouldn't...We def have odds in our favor for sure. There's just always that chance it wont work first time tho. I need to stop talking like this! THINK POSITIVE MARY!!! I am very anxious for retrieval day so we know how good of embryos we have and such. Please lord, let this be it!! :) :)


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Fx for youMary!
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling very anxious this month given that it's my last clomid cycle. Last month I had that weird 20 day cycle. Hopefully the increased dose of clomid will give me a good solid cycle this month that results in a BFP. This may well be my last shot ladies.
> 
> I wish u tons of luck with this clomid cycle! I bet ur body is ready to release that golden egg at this point, seeing as uve been oin clomid for more then one cycle. :) I'm crossing my fingers harder then ever that my one and only IVF cycle will work and that your last clomid cycle is nothing but successful as well! Is this ur 2nd or 3rd cycle on clomid? Also, is it your personal choice for this to be ur last clomid cycle or is it doctor recommended? I'm just curious. I bet ull have success this cycle any how so we shouldn't have to worry about a next cycle for either of us!  FX for u and I both!Click to expand...

It's my 3rd cycle. I O my first cycle on CD17. Then, I didnt O at all on my second cycle. So, this is a higher dose cycle. The dr says he won't give me any more clomid if this month isn't successful. We'll have to talk injectables or IVF but my insurance covers neither.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I keep looking in my test bin and I have the two frers from Kenna, 1 frer digi, and 18 wondfos. I'm def stalked up for our TWW and ive never been more excited to use a test! Lol. I finally have a TRUE chance at a BFP and I pray to god that one of the frers Kenna sent me is blessed with sticky dust and can be the first to give us a *POSITIVE* answer . FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Fx for youMary!
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling very anxious this month given that it's my last clomid cycle. Last month I had that weird 20 day cycle. Hopefully the increased dose of clomid will give me a good solid cycle this month that results in a BFP. This may well be my last shot ladies.
> 
> I wish u tons of luck with this clomid cycle! I bet ur body is ready to release that golden egg at this point, seeing as uve been oin clomid for more then one cycle. :) I'm crossing my fingers harder then ever that my one and only IVF cycle will work and that your last clomid cycle is nothing but successful as well! Is this ur 2nd or 3rd cycle on clomid? Also, is it your personal choice for this to be ur last clomid cycle or is it doctor recommended? I'm just curious. I bet ull have success this cycle any how so we shouldn't have to worry about a next cycle for either of us!  FX for u and I both!Click to expand...
> 
> It's my 3rd cycle. I O my first cycle on CD17. Then, I didnt O at all on my second cycle. So, this is a higher dose cycle. The dr says he won't give me any more clomid if this month isn't successful. We'll have to talk injectables or IVF but my insurance covers neither.Click to expand...

I wish there was a legal way to help others with left over fertility meds. I know I'm going to have some and I keep saying to dh "I wish I had a way to help another couple with left overs!!!". Hopefully u wont need anything else anyway tho....I have faith for u and from what I've seen, 3rd cycle seems to be a charm with clomid for many women. I think it has to do with getting hormones straightened out first, u know? Come on lucky # 3!!! Extra baby dust ur way! :dust:

Not having coverage is nerve racking. I'm pretty sure this will be our only shot at IVF due to the costs so it NEEDS to work! I wish I just had insurance for like 2-3 more months and itd be perfect but I'll be without IVF coverage in June so its basically now or never. FX for now, for us both!


----------



## Michellebelle

I feel ya TTC74. Clomid is the ONLY thing my insurance covers as far as infertility. No ultrasounds, no iui. This past month I spent $600 on ultrasounds out of pocket. I'm hopeful I get pregnant soon, cause this is really pricey!


----------



## Querida87

Mary - it's so nice to see your comments again, you really helped me a lot when I originally joined BnB. FX for you!

Michellebelle - TY! I feel different this time, and as we were ntnp and I was focusing on bettering my health and going to the gym, I don't see how this month's symptoms could be mental..

AFM - still no period or definite bfp. I swear there was a faint pink-ness to the test where the second line should be this morning, even at the 7 min mark, but it was no longer visible once dry.. These symptoms are crazy though, added to the usual nausea and bb tenderness are gassiness, larger bb's, frequent urination, insomnia, exhaustion, and the strangest *FULLNESS* in my pelvic area, like there's a paperweight in my uterus or something. Then there's the bloating and mood swings.. Ugh.. It's so not fair to be feeling all this and STILL be in limbo. No, I don't know when I o'd because I haven't been keeping track, but I expected my period this week and nothing. Now I'm cd56 and counting. I might not have been having regular cycles since November, but I was having a period every month...


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> I keep looking in my test bin and I have the two frers from Kenna, 1 frer digi, and 18 wondfos. I'm def stalked up for our TWW and ive never been more excited to use a test! Lol. I finally have a TRUE chance at a BFP and I pray to god that one of the frers Kenna sent me is blessed with sticky dust and can be the first to give us a *POSITIVE* answer . FX!

I put so much sticky dust on those tests!!!!!


----------



## Querida87

Should I spend a bit of money on a frer?? I'm rather broke, but I feel like these Walmart cheapies aren't cutting it. I just fear spending the money and using them to get bfn followed by af, you know?


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Ladies would my chart be considered triphasic?
> 
> Tomorrows temp would make it triphasic as long as its still up there :). I have a good feeling for u. Ur temps look really, really good! FX for u!Click to expand...

Well it stayed up there! Thank you, I'm loving this chart!


----------



## Michellebelle

Querida, I'm not sure. I'd say hold off unless you're pretty sure you're pregnant. Have you looked into the wondfo cheapies?

Over here, I'm trying to decide when to test. I'm thinking Wednesday. I figure I'd either be 7dpo or 10dpo, depending how you look at my chart. My RE says I need to test next Monday, but I can't wait that long!


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay I just went to RR and had a brown spot on my underwear. Tmi but it didn't smell like AF it smelled different. IF it was implantation then would that be the reason my cervix is med open compared to these passed days when it was closed....its high/firm/med open. Hoepfulyl this is good news for me...I never spot before a period it just comes full force.


----------



## melewen

Sylvia FX it's IB!!

Querida when are you expecting AF?


----------



## cutieq

FX Sylvia!! 

Que, those are some cruel symptoms! Will you start back charting?


----------



## Jrepp

I can't really say one way or another Sylvia but when I was checking my cervix pre pregnancy it was open through ovulation and then closed right after ovulation.....other than my miscarriage cycles when it opened a day or two before I started bleeding.

Quidera- the Walmart tests aren't as sensitive as free but they work just fine. They are known for indents and Evaps though due to the test strip being open. 

Everyone else - I am hoping and praying your bfps are just around the corner


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank y'all!! Fx it is!

Jess- It wasn't fully open...just enough where it wasn't tightly closed. Hopefully it closes back up. I'll recheck my last cycle to see how my cervix was

Edit: It stayed closed after ovulation last cycle...but then again I didn't have IB either


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, FX it's IB since the timing is right.... I know it's rare but you might be one of them.... FX your temp stays up high and you get another :bfp: a very sticky one....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Do you ladies see what I see? Its soo light in person so I can't tell if it really pink or I'm just seeing it that way. It you tweak and darken it you can see it perfectly
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429512106525.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## laurac1988

I see a very faint something! Fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Sylvia! I think I can kiiiinda see something faint.


----------



## Michellebelle

Huge temp drop for me today. Either 8 dpo or 5 dpo I guess. I hope it's not AF making a super-early appearance.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

NO AF ZONE!!!! :growlmad:
I hope it is not af Michelle. I'm going to go as hopefull hilary here and say implantation dip :D

FX Sylvia... I think there is something there and hope it is somethign sticky :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

Michelle I hope it is a dip as well!


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, FX it's IB since the timing is right.... I know it's rare but you might be one of them.... FX your temp stays up high and you get another :bfp: a very sticky one....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:




Michellebelle said:


> Good luck, Sylvia! I think I can kiiiinda see something faint.




WunnaBubba2 said:


> NO AF ZONE!!!! :growlmad:
> I hope it is not af Michelle. I'm going to go as hopefull hilary here and say implantation dip :D
> 
> FX Sylvia... I think there is something there and hope it is somethign sticky :hugs:

Yes its sooooo faint. Its some kind of line lol.... Well good thing is my temp is getting higher! I hope it stays up!

Nope it must have been an evap because bfn this morning :/


----------



## melewen

Sylvia I tried tweaking it on my app and don't see it just yet but it's so early! What's the test on top?


----------



## mdscpa

Nice high temps Sylvia.. It's starting to be triphasic... Are you going to take another test or wait it out?


----------



## Querida87

Well, Aunt Flo finally made her appearance. I was expecting her a week ago, but apparently she likes to be fashionably late. I just wish her arrival had also been the departure of my prego symptoms bc this really isn't fair. I promised Lalo I would not chart, as it upsets him bc he thinks I'm "obsessing" but I may sneak and temp anyways if I can find my thermometer. I noticed there is no difference between my still in bed and after using the bathroom temps so if it won't screw up my temp and he can't here the thermometer beep... lol


----------



## mommysylvia

Here is my test from this morning. I don't want to get my hopes up. The line is very faint but it looks pink.

Oh and the previous pic I posted the top is my ovulation strip from the same brand so you can get an idea where the test line is
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429542439106.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mdscpa

I really hope this is a new :bfp: Sylvia.... I can see a faint line there even if it's not tweaked.


----------



## mommysylvia

I hope so too! If that really was IB yesterday then I understand why I wouldn't have a clear positive yet... I can't wait 3 days to test though they're just sitting there looking at me lol


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia I definitely see that, no squinting (just staring, lol)!! FX it gets darker in a couple days!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Querida :)


----------



## mommysylvia

I really think I had implantation yesterday-today.... I had sharp shooting pains in lower abdomen and down below really bad like electricity feeling. It lasted about a minute.


----------



## TTC74

Fingers crossed Sylvia!


----------



## Michellebelle

No sign of AF, so I expect my temp to go back up somewhat tomorrow. I've had dips around this time before, so not thinking it means much. Still planning on testing Wednesday!


----------



## Querida87

Today wasn't cd1 after all. This morning's red blood on waking never panned out. I could have worn the same little pantyliner all day without filling it even 25%!!! I'm assuming the red morning was due to using the speculum and bd-ing last night.. CD57 and counting. This really sucks..


----------



## jessilou

fingers crossed for you Sylvia I see something !


----------



## mdscpa

Querida87 said:


> Today wasn't cd1 after all. This morning's red blood on waking never panned out. I could have worn the same little pantyliner all day without filling it even 25%!!! I'm assuming the red morning was due to using the speculum and bd-ing last night.. CD57 and counting. This really sucks..


This really sucks when you're stuck in limbo.... FX it turns out to be the one you really want....


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> No sign of AF, so I expect my temp to go back up somewhat tomorrow. I've had dips around this time before, so not thinking it means much. Still planning on testing Wednesday!

Goodluck on testing.. FX temp go back up and stay there.... Can't wait to see more :bfp: ladies in here...

:dust: to all of you ladies... :hugs: <3


----------



## TTC74

Temps are still low. I've finished my clomid. No sign of O. Fingers crossed for a good, strong O resulting in a BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Temps are still low. I've finished my clomid. No sign of O. Fingers crossed for a good, strong O resulting in a BFP!


They say it takes about 3-7 days after the last clomid pill for O to happen... FX it happens soon and you guys catch it.....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

fingers crossed TTC74! I ovulated cd18 my last clomid cycle with clomid days 2-6


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> Temps are still low. I've finished my clomid. No sign of O. Fingers crossed for a good, strong O resulting in a BFP!

It looks like you Oed on Clomid pretty early last cycle, so I imagine it's just taking slightly longer this time. I'm sure it's right around the corner!


----------



## Michellebelle

Temp went back up today! Yay! Either 9 dpo or 6 dpo today.


----------



## TTC74

I'm hoping for an O like I had my first clomid cycle. It was on CD17 and I FELT it. So, I'll take another one of those good strong Os, please! We need to catch that egg this month since the doc isn't willing to give me any more clomid.


----------



## mommysylvia

I hope y'all can see since I had to use my crappy phone camera... I had really clear pictures on my husbands phone that showed a solid pink line, I deleted them after I sent them to my phone. Only to find out his resolution is way too awesome for my phone and they came out blurry. So this is the best pic I can get.... I took two to make sure they weren't evaps.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429633460465.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## froggyfrog

Is it pink irl? I see a greyish line!!


----------



## mommysylvia

froggyfrog said:


> Is it pink irl? I see a greyish line!!

That's why I'm so mad. Its a pink line in person and on my phone but once its resized it doesn't look like it...my dh even seen it clearly without taking a picture. My phones camera is horrible...I deleted all the good pictures so now I would have to wait till later tonight if I have a good enough hold or tomorrow with fmu

Plus my phone is huge so I can definitely see it


----------



## froggyfrog

Go get a frer!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Cheryl I just saw your video blog about your nursery, and I was going to say look on pinterest for gutter shelves. It might be a cheaper way to do your book shelves. It's what I'm planning on using in our nursery. I have had our nursery planned in my head for years lol.


----------



## mommysylvia

Here is more clear picture of how pink the line is
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429635839352.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Querida87

A bit of brown discharge this am, but no red or pink blood or even spotting. Now at cd58 with an ob apt tomorrow at 2pm. The nurse didn't want to schedule me; she said, "we don't make appts just for preg tests" Umm, hello? I don't want a urine test, I want a blood test and maybe an ultrasound so I can know wth is going on and how to proceed. If I'm NOT prego, I want to take something for the nausea and get my abs back into my gym routine. If I AM prego, I need to know sooner rather than later so I can find out if my routine is 100% pregnancy safe. I took a frer this morning and I swear I saw something irl and on my phone screen, but it doesn't show up in the pics I took...


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia - Congrats! Sending sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## mommysylvia

froggyfrog said:


> Go get a frer!!

My dh bought me 50 of these tests so I doubt he will get me a frer lol I'll have to convince him. Well sooner or later the test will get darker if I really am so I can wait :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> A bit of brown discharge this am, but no red or pink blood or even spotting. Now at cd58 with an ob apt tomorrow at 2pm. The nurse didn't want to schedule me; she said, "we don't make appts just for preg tests" Umm, hello? I don't want a urine test, I want a blood test and maybe an ultrasound so I can know wth is going on and how to proceed. If I'm NOT prego, I want to take something for the nausea and get my abs back into my gym routine. If I AM prego, I need to know sooner rather than later so I can find out if my routine is 100% pregnancy safe. I took a frer this morning and I swear I saw something irl and on my phone screen, but it doesn't show up in the pics I took...

I really hope you find out if you are. How long are your cycles usually? They really do need to give you a blood test because I bet that waiting game sucks. I can't even stand the TWW lol

Thank you hopefully it darkens more :)


----------



## froggyfrog

I see pink! Can't wait for progression! !


----------



## TTC74

I see pink, too, Sylvia! Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## Querida87

mommysylvia said:


> I really hope you find out if you are. How long are your cycles usually? They really do need to give you a blood test because I bet that waiting game sucks. I can't even stand the TWW lol
> 
> Thank you hopefully it darkens more :)

I had a chemical in October followed by mirena removal in November (after 6 yr). Looking back over the last few months, I'm seeing a pattern of progressively longer cycles that is really worrying me. I should be regulating fairly well by now. If I didn't feel so pregnant that it interferes with my day-to-day life I would probably not be soo concerned about it. But I am definitely going to ask the ob tomorrow if I should start vitex or something, to regulate my cycles. I'm beginning to worry (assuming I'm NOT prego) that I'm not even ovulating..


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> I really hope you find out if you are. How long are your cycles usually? They really do need to give you a blood test because I bet that waiting game sucks. I can't even stand the TWW lol
> 
> Thank you hopefully it darkens more :)
> 
> I had a chemical in October followed by mirena removal in November (after 6 yr). Looking back over the last few months, I'm seeing a pattern of progressively longer cycles that is really worrying me. I should be regulating fairly well by now. If I didn't feel so pregnant that it interferes with my day-to-day life I would probably not be soo concerned about it. But I am definitely going to ask the ob tomorrow if I should start vitex or something, to regulate my cycles. I'm beginning to worry (assuming I'm NOT prego) that I'm not even ovulating..Click to expand...

Oh no... Hopefully at least you're ovulating. Fx they find out what's going on soon and if you aren't pregnant then help you start a new cycle that's better than this long one


----------



## mommysylvia

.


----------



## cutieq

I see pink Sylvia. Fx!! 

Que, I hope you can get out of limbo soon. I'm intrigued that you got a faint. I saw some other ladies comment on vitex. Will you ask your doc about it?


----------



## Querida87

cutieq said:


> I see pink Sylvia. Fx!!
> 
> Que, I hope you can get out of limbo soon. I'm intrigued that you got a faint. I saw some other ladies comment on vitex. Will you ask your doc about it?

Dani - I've missed you bunches! I am not taking vitex but plan on asking the doctor if I should. He originally told me to hold off on it, as it can negatively affect regular cycles. Seeing how irregular and long my cycles are becoming, I am assuming he will clear it, or give me something else to help regulate things, assuming I'm not actually prego already. I'll be seeing my ob's new practice partner's subsititute. Hopfeully I can convince this dr (whom I've never met) to run bloods and schedule an ultrasound.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hopefully you get some answers Querida! That must be so frustrating.


----------



## cutieq

Oh I misunderstood. Good plan!! Although I secretly hope you're already pregnant!


----------



## Michellebelle

Tested this morning at what is either 7 dpo or 10 dpo and BFN. If AF doesn't show, I'll prob test again on Friday.


----------



## melewen

Froggy thanks! That's a great idea. I'll definitely check them out. I know ikea had them pretty cheap BUT we don't actually have an ikea yet (naturally it will be built like a few months later.. Grr) so shipping and all that, ugh! 

Sylvia looks good! Can't wait to see more ;)

Que I hope you get some answers :/ I know you don't really want to temp but it might actually in a reverse way help your peace of mind to know you ovulated and if you're actually late or not


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> .

woo!! FX for u soo tight!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Only 3 days to go until stems start!!! FX for a great response from the start! :)

Looking at the few temps ive managed to remember to take, SO FAR they look pretty stable. We'll see how they look during stemming. I'm sure thats when the wackiness will begin but I'm hoping for beautiful post transfer temps for a sticky BFP! 

Ive been thinking ALOT about twins lately and we have been talking about the possibility alot as well and I'm becoming more and more comfortable with the idea. I'm almost dead set on putting 2 back in at this point but we'll see how they look and whether I have some that can make it for a day 5 transfer. FX everything goes perfect, no matter how many we choose to put back in the end! Lots of dust to everyone! :dust:

Sylvia, I'm in shock still! Ur a pro at this TTC thing! Lol :) Those ovaries must have been working super hard for u!  Yay!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, I hope u get an answer soon hun. I agree with meleween, temping may actually help give u answers and help u find a little peace about what's going on. I know last time u had a long cycle too and usually thats due to lack of or late ovulation. Hopefully u see O soon if u haven't already O'ed. Good luck hun!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I see pink Sylvia. Fx!!
> 
> Que, I hope you can get out of limbo soon. I'm intrigued that you got a faint. I saw some other ladies comment on vitex. Will you ask your doc about it?
> 
> Dani - I've missed you bunches! I am not taking vitex but plan on asking the doctor if I should. He originally told me to hold off on it, as it can negatively affect regular cycles. Seeing how irregular and long my cycles are becoming, I am assuming he will clear it, or give me something else to help regulate things, assuming I'm not actually prego already. I'll be seeing my ob's new practice partner's subsititute. Hopfeully I can convince this dr (whom I've never met) to run bloods and schedule an ultrasound.Click to expand...

I think vitex would be a great for u to try. Usually u need to give it 2-3 cycles so there's a chance things can get wacky BUT they'll go back to normal quickly. Its your body's way or regulating ur hormones. My herbalist told me that it won't do any harm trying vitex and with how long your cycles have been, I think ud make a great candidate for it. Many docs in the US act like herbal medicine wont help at all but ive seen many prove docs wrong, including myself. Vitex helped me O a couple days later because I was Oing too EARLY and it helped my cystic breasts, which I believe that means it had a positive affect on my hormones. It just evens out your hormone production. Anyway, I hope they do the blood test for u for ur own peace at mind! Its really hard wondering for so long. Thats one thing the docs around here are good about...u can get bloods pretty much whenever u ask where I live. It makes me mad when I see ppls doctors denying them bloods. FX u get ur answer! And an internal u/s would he good too, as they could tell u if there's any sign that ovulation has occurred or not and then they could possibly prescribe u something to bring on AF if the bloods are negative. I'm hoping for the best for u!!! FX!! And lots of hugs your way!!


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> Only 3 days to go until stems start!!! FX for a great response from the start! :)
> 
> Looking at the few temps ive managed to remember to take, SO FAR they look pretty stable. We'll see how they look during stemming. I'm sure thats when the wackiness will begin but I'm hoping for beautiful post transfer temps for a sticky BFP!
> 
> Ive been thinking ALOT about twins lately and we have been talking about the possibility alot as well and I'm becoming more and more comfortable with the idea. I'm almost dead set on putting 2 back in at this point but we'll see how they look and whether I have some that can make it for a day 5 transfer. FX everything goes perfect, no matter how many we choose to put back in the end! Lots of dust to everyone! :dust:
> 
> Sylvia, I'm in shock still! Ur a pro at this TTC thing! Lol :) Those ovaries must have been working super hard for u!  Yay!




melewen said:


> Froggy thanks! That's a great idea. I'll definitely check them out. I know ikea had them pretty cheap BUT we don't actually have an ikea yet (naturally it will be built like a few months later.. Grr) so shipping and all that, ugh!
> 
> Sylvia looks good! Can't wait to see more ;)
> 
> Que I hope you get some answers :/ I know you don't really want to temp but it might actually in a reverse way help your peace of mind to know you ovulated and if you're actually late or not

Thank you ladies :) I really don't have a hard time conceiving, my problem is its hard to get a sticky baby lol..... Well hopefully they didn't work double because I was already nauseous last night for the second time where I had to take a nausea pill the hospital had prescribed me. I'm never nauseous until the 6-8th week!

Mary- FX for a singleton or multiples!! I wouldn't mind twins either.... I guess since this past m/c I want as many babies as God can give me hehe :)


----------



## mdscpa

Temp is looking great Sylvia... Maybe being nauseous is a good sign....


----------



## mommysylvia

I got my BFP!!!! IM SOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW! Its faint but clear as day, I'm about to post the picture. God had blessed us so fast after our loss..I hope this baby stays and keep growing I really do. Would this be called my rainbow baby?


----------



## cutieq

WHEN (not if) this baby sticks, it is indeed your rainbow. Congrats!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Sylvia... Really happy for you!!!! Praying so hard for the stickiest rainbow baby.... :dance:


----------



## mommysylvia

Sorry they're so bright I just wanted y'all to see the pink
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429728610279.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 9









PicsArt_1429727942534.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommysylvia

cutieq said:


> WHEN (not if) this baby sticks, it is indeed your rainbow. Congrats!!!




mdscpa said:


> Congrats Sylvia... Really happy for you!!!! Praying so hard for the stickiest rainbow baby.... :dance:

Thank you so much! I really do need prayers this time around I can't stand another loss...my dh will just give up. He hates seeing me in pain...


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Sylvia! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## Querida87

Well, I scared the crap out of Lalo when I got back from the doctor, slamming the door, throwing all my stuff, and dropping onto the couch to cry hysterically. I didn't get to see the doctor bc there's an issue with my insurance. The issue is the fault of the incompetent idiots in the office, but I'm the one who has to suffer. Turns out my children and I haven't had insurance for the past THREE MONTHS!! And since I couldn't afford to pay up front, I was denied service. Now what??????


----------



## cutieq

Yikes. Get them on the phone immediately.


----------



## Querida87

I went into the office already. My children and I have Medicaid (though we expect to be off it within another year or two) and they randomly decided in January to tell me we were being cut off bc we weren't eligible. I stopped working in October due to that cp and we are MORE eligible than before. So I went in and asked and was told the computer had no info as to why I was "no longer eligible" and that all I could do was re-apply, which I did. After being denied care at the doctor's office I went straight to the Medicaid office and asked what was going on. I was told that I failed to complete a recertification that they mailed me in December (they mailed me NOTHING) and that's why it was cut off. Then I was basically called a liar bc the computer system (which they've been "updating" since like 8-2014) said it had been mailed so it must have been mailed. Then she said she could see my app was received 1-29 but that there were no notes or caseworkers or anything applied to it. So I asked how they had my app so long without touching it. I was told that there is no 45 day gaurantee because of the system update. I reminded here that they'd had my app for THREE months and how could they not have even looked at it, so she took my name and number and said she'd tell her supervisor to put someone on my case. I guess all I can do is call several times each day until they do something..


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> Congrats Sylvia! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean!

Thank you :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for your struggles Querida! I hope you can get it sorted sooner rather than later :hugs:

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: Congrats Sylvia!!!!!! Lots of prayers for you and like Cutie said not 'if' but WHEN the baby sticks and it will :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Que that sucks :/ red tape is the worst blah. Hope you get it all figured out

Mary I vote for twins! I was watching an IVF vlog last night and they transferred two and ended up with just a singleton and I thought of you. She was perfectly healthy, it was male-factor infertility so I think even if your uterus is perfect you just never know! And you're so young twins are a way lower risk. I just want you to get that BFP so badly!!


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: Congrats Sylvia!!!!!! Lots of prayers for you and like Cutie said not 'if' but WHEN the baby sticks and it will :hugs:

Thank you and yes when he/she sticks :) I just found out I have medicaid 2 months after my miscarriage so while were in Colorado I can go to the doctor if needed until we get back in June/july


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats sylvia!


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess my mom is an ob nurse for 28 years now, and just told me today that when she joins my dad In a few weeks she is starting to apply to the hospitals in denver! IThought that was cool!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Sylvia! So happy for you!

Querida, sorry you've had such an awful day. Hopefully it gets sorted out soon.

Mary, I vote for twins too! :)


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> Jess my mom is an ob nurse for 28 years now, and just told me today that when she joins my dad In a few weeks she is starting to apply to the hospitals in denver! IThought that was cool!

Maybe she can get on at Denver health and deliver my baby (well be in the room)


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi: How are you all? 

I just wanted to pop in to say that af showed up this morning for me.. so CD 1 again. Start the clomid again tomorrow 100mg CD2-6.

And I have a scan booked for 5th May (CD 13) to check to see if any eggs are maturing and to see if the lining of my womb is thick enough. If so I will be offered an injection to help the egg along a little :haha: Not sure if I will be having yet though because I managed to get pregnant with Skye with the clomid on its own :shrug:

I've posted some signatures I made for Skye, I'm not sure which one to use on my signature on here yet :shrug: Im thinking maybe the bottom two..?? :dohh:

:haha:

https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/WinnieThePoohSyke_zpsnyom4jsr.gif
https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/WinniethePoohSkye11_zpsjbzopbyf.gif
https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/Skye11_zps5ot0m999.gif
https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag194/SarahLou37/Skye1_edited-_zpsottkf9nt.gif


----------



## TTC74

I don't care for how this month is shaping up. I had a positive OPK last night on CD11 after I finished my clomid on the night of CD9. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I know I shouldn't be O this early on the clomid.


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Que that sucks :/ red tape is the worst blah. Hope you get it all figured out
> 
> Mary I vote for twins! I was watching an IVF vlog last night and they transferred two and ended up with just a singleton and I thought of you. She was perfectly healthy, it was male-factor infertility so I think even if your uterus is perfect you just never know! And you're so young twins are a way lower risk. I just want you to get that BFP so badly!!

Thanks hun! :) And this is exactly how I'm feeling about it, as well. I think the only way we may be putting only 1 back in at this point would be if I had a REALLY good embryo on day 5. That was the original plan anyway but now, if my little beans make it for a day 5 transfer, I'm debating whether I should put in obv the best looking one but also a lower graded one as well rather then just the one "good" one because the low graded one could be "the one", u know? Its such a tough decision but if my doctor will go for 2 day 5's, DH and I are up for it! FX our BFP comes from this no matter what! I wish it was a 100% definite!!! I keep wanting to yell out, WE'LL BE PREGNANT IN 2WKS! But then I quickly remember that it's a 50/50. I am very excited for retrieval so we know what we're working with and can make a for sure decision. I'm nervous but def more excited to see if it works! FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, nice rise on ur chart! FX for u!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i would go with 2... Like you said it's 50/50 chance and you never know which one will grow and develop... It'll be a blessing if the two develop hitting 2 birds in one stone. The only challenge is when one or both of them split into two but if that happens i know you'll manage to carry them. It's risky but with awesome doctors to look after you you'll be fine.... Cheers to :bfp: can't wait for you and the other ladies join us in the other thread....


Edit: I've seen a video 2 days ago about a couple who did IVF after 6 years of trying. They transferred two and one of them split into two. They got 2 identical girls and a boy...

:dust:


----------



## Querida87

So I was googling ways to make a (non-prego-caused) late period come on. Some of them are supposedly safe while prego others are known to be able to cause miscarriage. I drank enough OJ to amount to 200% of my daily vit C intake while taking a hot bath last night. I've done both things in past pregnancies with no complications so I figured it couldn't hurt to try. No blood yet. CD60 for me. Currently about to drag all the clothes toys and lightweight furniture out of my boys' room in prep for ripping up the nasty carpet when Lalo gets home. Also need to make time to check with Medicaid and see if anything's been done with my case.


----------



## Querida87

mdscpa said:


> I've seen a video 2 days ago about a couple who did IVF after 6 years of trying. They transferred two and one of them split into two. They got 2 identical girls and a boy...
> 
> :dust:

Wow! I always wanted four, but I could definitely do three more if two were girls! Lalo has no children but I have two boys already. We've actually talked about twins a lot, which is weird since they don't run in either of our families. And I had the craziest, vivid dream. I was with the 19 kids and counting family and the mom oldest daughter and dil were all heavily prego and I had just had b/g twins!! I woke up crying because it was a strangely sweet and happy dream and I just wish I could have a girl so bad!!


----------



## Querida87

Jrepp said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Jess my mom is an ob nurse for 28 years now, and just told me today that when she joins my dad In a few weeks she is starting to apply to the hospitals in denver! IThought that was cool!
> 
> Maybe she can get on at Denver health and deliver my baby (well be in the room)Click to expand...

Jess - I was gone for a long time, but I remember you were really struggling with the morning sickness at first. How are you doing now??


----------



## Jrepp

Querida87 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Jess my mom is an ob nurse for 28 years now, and just told me today that when she joins my dad In a few weeks she is starting to apply to the hospitals in denver! IThought that was cool!
> 
> Maybe she can get on at Denver health and deliver my baby (well be in the room)Click to expand...
> 
> Jess - I was gone for a long time, but I remember you were really struggling with the morning sickness at first. How are you doing now??Click to expand...

It went away for about 4 days but is back again.

I recorded a video on how to make receiving blankets if anyone is interested. 

[youtube]2IGsGzz22X4[/youtube]


----------



## Querida87

Aww I'm sorry hun! :hug: I went through that with ds1 when I knew nothing about pregnancy (except the what to expect book) and can feel your discomfort. Thanks for the tutorial. I've been thinking about getting a sewing machine after seeing some cute and maternity/nursing conversions of regular clothes. That's going on my things-to-make-when-I-finally-get-my-BFP list. :lol:


----------



## mdscpa

Love the video Jess. You're so crafty....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, i would go with 2... Like you said it's 50/50 chance and you never know which one will grow and develop... It'll be a blessing if the two develop hitting 2 birds in one stone. The only challenge is when one or both of them split into two but if that happens i know you'll manage to carry them. It's risky but with awesome doctors to look after you you'll be fine.... Cheers to :bfp: can't wait for you and the other ladies join us in the other thread....
> 
> 
> Edit: I've seen a video 2 days ago about a couple who did IVF after 6 years of trying. They transferred two and one of them split into two. They got 2 identical girls and a boy...
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Daphne :). This is the one thing I am afraid of because twins already run in my family! I'm so tiny that I dont think my body could handle more then 2 so it scares the heck out of me but I truly do trust our RE and at this time, my clinic has a 0% rate for multiples of 3+. Most of their pregnancy's have been singletons with the rest of course being twin pregnancies, as well. With that said, we're going to go with what our RE recommends, to an extent. If I completely disagree with him about the# of embryos being transferred after the grading is done, ill def push for what I want but I dont really see us disagreeing. If he feels really good about putting just 1 "great" quality embie back, ill probably listen to what he recommends. At this very moment, id say its about a 65% chance that we'll put back 2 tho but we'll know for sure after retrieval/fertilization day! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Tomorrow morning I have an u/s and b/w before we start the stems the day after (Sat). Tomo will also be my last day on 10 units of lupron. It'll be dropping down to 5 units every a.m, along with 150mgs of menopur every AM/PM and 150mgs of Gonal-F every AM/PM starting Saturday. FX I'm a quick responder and only need 7-8 days on the stems :). Can't wait to see how this all goes! I never would wish to go through IVF but given the circumstances, I am very, very, grateful that dh and I got this chance, even if its our only shot and it doesn't work, its better to know we got to try, u know? But of course I'm hoping with everything I've got that it does work! I can only keep on taking my meds correctly and just hope and pray that this is it! FX! 

*Only about 11 Days Left Til' ER!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

:sad1::?:

I've chosen the plain worded one, it looks nice.


----------



## cutieq

I thought I commented earlier Sarah. I like the simplicity of this one.


----------



## Michellebelle

Sarah, that one looks really sweet!


----------



## mdscpa

I love your signature Sarah.... <3


----------



## Michellebelle

9 dpo and bfn. I'm glad it's almost the weekend though! I'm looking forward to relaxing and keeping my fingers crossed AF doesn't show!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> 9 dpo and bfn. I'm glad it's almost the weekend though! I'm looking forward to relaxing and keeping my fingers crossed AF doesn't show!

I am crossing my fingers for you as well, Michelle!! Lots of dust ur way! :dust: Remember, 9dpo is still early and many women get BFNs on 9dpo but go on to get bfps between 10-12dpo. The most common day for a bfp is 10dpo so if u test again the day after tomorrow, I think ud get a more reliable result :). FX super tight! I want u all to get bfps and then mine will *hopefully be right around the corner! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sarah, beautiful signature. :hugs:

AFM, I'm waiting for the nurse to call about my u/s but to my knowledge so far, everything went great and I counted 11 follies but there may have been more that I couldn't see but considering my RE saw 11 last time, thats probably about right. Thats a really good number for someone with ONE ovary! :). I'm hoping at least 8 of those 11 are retrieved but it could be less or it could be more. I just hope they get 8-15. Those sound like good #s to me and studies show that 15 is the PERFECT # of embryos for an IVF cycle and there's less risk of OHSS so FX for at least 8 but no more than 15! FX FX FX! Oh, and hopefully at least 3 of those make it to transfer so we can transfer 2 and freeze 1 (2 frozen would be even better! FX!) So tomorrow we start the stems and I am not looking forward to the way they may affect me BUT I am looking forward to the end of stemming, that's for sure! Go follies, go!!! FX FX FX!!


----------



## cutieq

Fx Mary!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Fx Mary and Michelle!! <3


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Sarah, beautiful signature. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm waiting for the nurse to call about my u/s but to my knowledge so far, everything went great and I counted 11 follies but there may have been more that I couldn't see but considering my RE saw 11 last time, thats probably about right. Thats a really good number for someone with ONE ovary! :). I'm hoping at least 8 of those 11 are retrieved but it could be less or it could be more. I just hope they get 8-15. Those sound like good #s to me and studies show that 15 is the PERFECT # of embryos for an IVF cycle and there's less risk of OHSS so FX for at least 8 but no more than 15! FX FX FX! Oh, and hopefully at least 3 of those make it to transfer so we can transfer 2 and freeze 1 (2 frozen would be even better! FX!) So tomorrow we start the stems and I am not looking forward to the way they may affect me BUT I am looking forward to the end of stemming, that's for sure! Go follies, go!!! FX FX FX!!

Good luck! Try to get the sizes as well.



Michellebelle said:


> 9 dpo and bfn. I'm glad it's almost the weekend though! I'm looking forward to relaxing and keeping my fingers crossed AF doesn't show!

I'm sorry! Just remember you aren't out until AF shows. I had bfns at 9 and 11 dpo and then positve at 13dpo. It can happen.


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Fx Mary!!

Thanks Dani, Sylvia, and Jess! I'm beyond excited for the end results of all of this!

Jess, I will def be asking about the follicle sizes. Right now I just know they're "good" size for this stage but once the stems start, ill be ALL over the docs about the follie sizes! :haha: Hopefully this will be smooth sailing from here & all good news. FX! I'm prepared to deal with bumps in the road tho but am of course hoping that we've already passed all the bad. FX again!

:dust: To All!

Jess, I cant believe ur already so close to ur EDD! All of u are soo close! Am so excited to see all the beautiful pics (and I'm sure videos from u! :) lol)


----------



## TTC74

Well, I had O pains last night around midnight. I took a nap this afternoon and my temp stayed high. Fingers crossed for a high temp tomorrow! I'm ready to kick off the TWW.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Well, I had O pains last night around midnight. I took a nap this afternoon and my temp stayed high. Fingers crossed for a high temp tomorrow! I'm ready to kick off the TWW.

FX for a nice 1dpo temp rise tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Quick update...RE's office called and my u/s DID look good, as thought, as well as my blood levels so we are good to go on with our plan :). I highly suspected this was the case anyhow but wanted to let u all know that we officially got the "Go ahead" to start the stems tomorrow so nothing bad "popped" up :). Now FX all the rest of the bloods, u/s, ER, ET, etc. ALL come out just as good! FX FX FX FX FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Anyone here due to O around May 4th? Just wondering who, if anyone, will be in the TWW with me! :) Its been months since ive had a TWW and although its been a wonderful break, I'm excited to officially be back to TTC and finallyyyy have a TRUE shot at a BFP cycle! Woohoo! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC, u may have oed yest, with a "slow rise" and u experienced O pains too so FX! I usually get a small rise 1dpo and then a more "noticeable" rise 2-3dpo. For many women, it can take 24-72hrs to truly see a rise after O. Just wanted to share that little tid bit with u real quick :). Cant wait to see ur chart tomorrow!!


----------



## Querida87

I'm about to go buy some Walmart cheapies and indulge my poas urge! CD61 and the symptoms keep getting worse and more numerous!! How can this be?!? Also: has anyone ever had a warm sensation in their pelvic region (uterus) and were you prego if you did??? That's my newest symptom..


----------



## cutieq

Looking forward to your tests Que! I don't think I've had that feeling, but I hope that's a good sign for you.


----------



## Querida87

I know I had it with both pregnancies, but I knew I was prego when I felt it, so my fingers are crossed really hard right now that it's a good sign. lol. Off to Walmart.


----------



## Querida87

Just for fun I took a Walmart cheapie. It was still wet here, at about the 2-3minute mark. I didn't expect to see anything anyways. :lol:
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12









untitled (9).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay can someone give me your thoughts or what's happening. Earlier today I was having sharp pains almost like O or implantation pains in my lower right side. Then when I went to the RR I had one brown spot on my panties. This is exactly what happened the other day and when it happened both times my cervix turned more soft. What's going on I'm losing my mind! The pains already stopped it last about 20 mins... Is everything okay?

I was googling a lot of women said there's was two IB.... I would rather it be that then something bad


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> Just for fun I took a Walmart cheapie. It was still wet here, at about the 2-3minute mark. I didn't expect to see anything anyways. :lol:

I see a very faint line. Unless I have line eye... My screen is huge so I see something lol fx if it is!!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429935580801.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia - that sounds like IB to me, but I'm like you and have only read what others describe. TY for squinting, it's definitely diluted. FX tomorrow gives clear pink so I can break out my last frer. :lol:

*EDIT* I just noticed that you added an arrow, and we definitely saw the same thing!

*EDIT2* I showed Lalo the pic and he saw it!! He never sees faint lines! He didn't realize it was a pic of a test I took!! I wanna tell him so bad, but I really want a clearly pink test first, you know?


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> Sylvia - that sounds like IB to me, but I'm like you and have only read what others describe. TY for squinting, it's definitely diluted. FX tomorrow gives clear pink so I can break out my last frer. :lol:
> 
> *EDIT* I just noticed that you added an arrow, and we definitely saw the same thing!
> 
> *EDIT2* I showed Lalo the pic and he saw it!! He never sees faint lines! He didn't realize it was a pic of a test I took!! I wanna tell him so bad, but I really want a clearly pink test first, you know?

I love looking at lines you're welcome :) but definitely take a FMU test! Can't wait to see your results!

It sounds like IB to me as well... 6 days ago I had the pains on my left side along with the one brown spot and today it was the right side but more painful and one brown spot. FX! I'm making my first doc appt on Monday, my friend referred me she said he is awesome and gives lots of sonos so that's a plus lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Quick update...RE's office called and my u/s DID look good, as thought, as well as my blood levels so we are good to go on with our plan :). I highly suspected this was the case anyhow but wanted to let u all know that we officially got the "Go ahead" to start the stems tomorrow so nothing bad "popped" up :). Now FX all the rest of the bloods, u/s, ER, ET, etc. ALL come out just as good! FX FX FX FX FX!!!

FX Mary! If I cross them any tighter I might just end up breaking them :D

I cannot wait for everything from here, still feels like it is happening so fast and your BFP will be here in absolutely no time! :happydance:



Querida87 said:


> Just for fun I took a Walmart cheapie. It was still wet here, at about the 2-3minute mark. I didn't expect to see anything anyways. :lol:

I think I see something on the test. I hope it gets darker real soon! I think you should def sleep with a test and when you wake up and go you have one for FMU, it might make so much difference in the lines if you used FMU instead of SMU? :shrug: Whichever way I cannot wait for that line to shout pregnant!


----------



## mdscpa

Glad everything is good Mary.... FX...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was just wanting to share my 3D scan I had at 30w5d on Thursday. I'm putting it in the spoiler so that if you guys want to peek you are welcome to.

I wanted to share with you ladies as some of you have been with me since I was ttc and now while pregnant. 

Again Mary, I'm going to single you out today (if you other ladies don't mind :flower: ) You were a great help with temping and I appreciate that so much! I cannot wait to join you on your journey to birth really really soon!!!


Spoiler
3D SCAN UPDATE

It was amazing! Matthew is measuring spot on again at 30w5d, head down and 1.6kg. Sonographer seems to think he might be here in as little as 7 and half weeks :dance:

I asked the sonographer to please confirm gender for us to make sure it is boy and she said sure. She puts the probe on my belly and switches on to 3D and the VERY 1st thing we see is our little Matthew's potty shot :D

https://i.imgur.com/ryBmZv8.jpg

Matthew was wide awake the whole time and had his eyes open a few times too :D

https://i.imgur.com/1O7pOCu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/zp1Y91Q.jpg

Matthew's feet - he seems to like crossing them at the ankles. Funny thing is I was lying with my ankles crossed the whole u/s through as well 

https://i.imgur.com/zT4RxZa.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/n7qiIoc.jpg

Side profile. He had his arm by his face for the most part but we still got to see him so all is good :D

https://i.imgur.com/9GvMJru.jpg

Healthy heart beating at 141 bpm 

https://i.imgur.com/GDAwCZm.jpg

These literally melted my heart!!! We got so many smiles from him 

https://i.imgur.com/pw4l49o.jpg

Pouting a bit after mommy had some fudge :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/9SQrqCN.jpg

Getting a bit tired now ** yawn **

https://i.imgur.com/mFMvg0u.jpg

Want to see something funny mommy?? Look how I put my umbilical cord in my mouth :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/ugalrw1.jpg

Sorry for the overkill on photos but I got soooo many I just had to share as much as I could :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Querida87 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Jess my mom is an ob nurse for 28 years now, and just told me today that when she joins my dad In a few weeks she is starting to apply to the hospitals in denver! IThought that was cool!
> 
> Maybe she can get on at Denver health and deliver my baby (well be in the room)Click to expand...
> 
> Jess - I was gone for a long time, but I remember you were really struggling with the morning sickness at first. How are you doing now??Click to expand...




aidensmommy1 said:


> Quick update...RE's office called and my u/s DID look good, as thought, as well as my blood levels so we are good to go on with our plan :). I highly suspected this was the case anyhow but wanted to let u all know that we officially got the "Go ahead" to start the stems tomorrow so nothing bad "popped" up :). Now FX all the rest of the bloods, u/s, ER, ET, etc. ALL come out just as good! FX FX FX FX FX!!!

I'm so glad that everything is coming together! Keeping everything crossed that the stimming and retreival go as planned.



Querida87 said:


> Just for fun I took a Walmart cheapie. It was still wet here, at about the 2-3minute mark. I didn't expect to see anything anyways. :lol:

I honestly don't see anything but that doesn't mean that there isn't something there. Good luck!



mommysylvia said:


> Okay can someone give me your thoughts or what's happening. Earlier today I was having sharp pains almost like O or implantation pains in my lower right side. Then when I went to the RR I had one brown spot on my panties. This is exactly what happened the other day and when it happened both times my cervix turned more soft. What's going on I'm losing my mind! The pains already stopped it last about 20 mins... Is everything okay?
> 
> I was googling a lot of women said there's was two IB.... I would rather it be that then something bad

I would love to give you an answer, but the only thing that I have to offer is what I read and was told by a doctor. She said that in order for more than one embryo to fertilize and implant, each step must happen within 24 hours of eachother as once something happens the body starts producing hormones and whatnot to block more from going on. So when you ovulate, your body stops more eggs from being released within 24 hours (meaning you would need to ovulate more than one egg during that time frame). Once an egg is fertilized it creates hormones that again prevent more eggs from being fertilized. Since each egg is only viable for 12-24 hours, it is possible for more than one egg to be fertilized as long as they were both released within a tight time frame. You wouldn't release an egg, have it fertilize and then release another egg a day or two later for fertilization. Once the egg(s) make there way to the uterus, again you have a 24 hour window in which both eggs must find a place to implant as the first one to implant immediately starts creating blocker hormones to prevent more eggs from being able to implant. 

In your case your bfp came a few days ago. It is pretty highly unlikely that you would be experiencing implantation bleeding from a second embryo this far out from implantation. It could be an embryo burying in deeper and causing some bleeding though.


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Jess, I have seen multiple stories though of women having twins and they implanted a week apart and their doctor confirmed its because one might have took longer traveling to finally implant, that's why I was wondering. Lol just a thought... I'm so curious with everything that happens. This pregnancy is so different from the ones with my sons.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I was just wanting to share my 3D scan I had at 30w5d on Thursday. I'm putting it in the spoiler so that if you guys want to peek you are welcome to.
> 
> I wanted to share with you ladies as some of you have been with me since I was ttc and now while pregnant.
> 
> Again Mary, I'm going to single you out today (if you other ladies don't mind :flower: ) You were a great help with temping and I appreciate that so much! I cannot wait to join you on your journey to birth really really soon!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 3D SCAN UPDATE
> 
> It was amazing! Matthew is measuring spot on again at 30w5d, head down and 1.6kg. Sonographer seems to think he might be here in as little as 7 and half weeks :dance:
> 
> I asked the sonographer to please confirm gender for us to make sure it is boy and she said sure. She puts the probe on my belly and switches on to 3D and the VERY 1st thing we see is our little Matthew's potty shot :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ryBmZv8.jpg
> 
> Matthew was wide awake the whole time and had his eyes open a few times too :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/1O7pOCu.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zp1Y91Q.jpg
> 
> Matthew's feet - he seems to like crossing them at the ankles. Funny thing is I was lying with my ankles crossed the whole u/s through as well
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zT4RxZa.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/n7qiIoc.jpg
> 
> Side profile. He had his arm by his face for the most part but we still got to see him so all is good :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/9GvMJru.jpg
> 
> Healthy heart beating at 141 bpm
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GDAwCZm.jpg
> 
> These literally melted my heart!!! We got so many smiles from him
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/pw4l49o.jpg
> 
> Pouting a bit after mommy had some fudge :haha:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/9SQrqCN.jpg
> 
> Getting a bit tired now ** yawn **
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/mFMvg0u.jpg
> 
> Want to see something funny mommy?? Look how I put my umbilical cord in my mouth :haha:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ugalrw1.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the overkill on photos but I got soooo many I just had to share as much as I could :dance:

Thank u so much hun! :) It means alot! All of u ladies have def been returning the support!  I seriously couldn't ask for a better support group!!!

And yay! Congrats on ur scan!! I'm so glad it all went good! I'm very happy for u and I am very excited to join you and the other ladies! Woo, hopefully not much longer!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you Jess, I have seen multiple stories though of women having twins and they implanted a week apart and their doctor confirmed its because one might have took longer traveling to finally implant, that's why I was wondering. Lol just a thought... I'm so curious with everything that happens. This pregnancy is so different from the ones with my sons.

This does RARELY happen. I watched a TLC special where a woman actually had twins with DIF daddys!! Apparently an egg released after one was fertilized. Its basically unheard of for this to happen but the strangest things can happen while TTC! lol. Again, its highly unlikely but has happened!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I did my A.M stem meds at 8 this a.m. I ALREADY feel pain in my ovary and its only been a little over an hr! Lol. Hopefully ill be a good/quick responder :) FX! I totally FREAKED out this a.m tho, I couldn't remember how much saline to mix with the menopur powder and so i said screw it and just added a 1/2 cc of saline. I found out its supposed to be 3/4 cc but the nurse said its completely fine that I only used half for mixing, thank god! I was so scared that I messed the whole thing up! I have bloods on Wed to see how my hormone levels look & hopefully we'll have an even better idea of the exact day for retrieval. I feel like I'm in the TWW right now because of waiting for ER/ET, lol. There's so many dif steps involved in IVF but I'm def getting closer to the end now! I should be in for retrieval before I know it! Times def been FLYING by for me. Lets hope this next 7-9 days go by just as fast! :)


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what to make of my chart. When I woke up at 5, my temp was low (97.61). I don't normally temp until 6-6:30. So, I had a bowl of cereal and went back to bed. When, I woke up at 7, my temp was a little over 98. I don't know if that's a good temp or not given the bowl of cereal and the being up and around a bit at 5. If it is a good temp, I probably Od. If not, I don't know that I have Od yet. I'm so confused!


----------



## melewen

Que any updates?!

Mary I can't believe how close we are to your retrieval and transfers!! I am so excited for you!!

Mary yeah... It is possible it's twins but perhaps not likely. Probably just typical pains and whatnot that you get early on. Let us know what your doc says!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I don't know what to make of my chart. When I woke up at 5, my temp was low (97.61). I don't normally temp until 6-6:30. So, I had a bowl of cereal and went back to bed. When, I woke up at 7, my temp was a little over 98. I don't know if that's a good temp or not given the bowl of cereal and the being up and around a bit at 5. If it is a good temp, I probably Od. If not, I don't know that I have Od yet. I'm so confused!

The temp from today is most likely off/not reliable. 97.81 would probably been closer to your true temp today (based on what the BBT adjuster says). If u dont get 3-4 SOLID hrs of sleep before temping, your temp will more than likely be off, esp with a bowl of cereal added into the mix, u know? Tomorrows temp should let us know if uve oed. Usually if my temps rising slow, i notice a definite rise by 3-4dpo. Good luck hun! Even if O is today, It looks like u have good BD timing so fx!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Que any updates?!
> 
> Mary I can't believe how close we are to your retrieval and transfers!! I am so excited for you!!
> 
> Mary yeah... It is possible it's twins but perhaps not likely. Probably just typical pains and whatnot that you get early on. Let us know what your doc says!

Thanks! :)

And yea, I def agree about the twin thing..lol. I just wanted to share that TLC story. I didn't mean to sound like that's what's happening with Sylvia because thats highly unlikely. Its probably just implantation pains still or just normal pregnancy pains. But isn't that crazy tho?! Twins with 2 different fathers!! LoL. I was in shock when I saw that special on TLC. Its def not common tho, at all! I just thought it was interesting and Sylvia reminded me of it, lol.


----------



## Querida87

OMG THIS ONE IS SOO MUCH CLEARER (though still faint) AND I"M FREAKING OUT!!!!! I didn't want to take it with Lalo home, so I let half my pee out and went back to bed for two hours. I'm thinking I should take the other cheapie today and the frer tomoroow? Or should I take the cheapie tomorrow and save the frer for Monday??
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 14









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> OMG THIS ONE IS SOO MUCH CLEARER (though still faint) AND I"M FREAKING OUT!!!!! I didn't want to take it with Lalo home, so I let half my pee out and went back to bed for two hours. I'm thinking I should take the other cheapie today and the frer tomoroow? Or should I take the cheapie tomorrow and save the frer for Monday??

I cant see it from phone!!! I wana see! Be careful with those tests tho. If the line is more to the right rather then centered like the control, it may be evap. Ive had some pretty mean evaps on those after only 30 secs! I'm not saying this is the case for u but just wanted to warn u! And u should def do the frer tomorrow if ur seeing something on those tests. Frer is MUCH more sensitive so it'd pick up the levels if the cheapie did :). Good luck hun and FX!


EDIT-Oooo wait! I think I see something in the right spot on the test!!! Def def take the frer tomorrow!! FX FX FX! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Instill don't see anything. Can you take a pic looking straight down at the test?


----------



## mommysylvia

Tick..tock..tick..tock.....
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429982270783.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia - the progression is slow, but it's real. Congrats momma!

AFM I caved and took my only frer with TMU. It's a TIINY bit clearer IRL than in the pic. I have one more Walmart cheapie, two EPT tests, and one cb digi left. FX!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 20









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> Sylvia - the progression is slow, but it's real. Congrats momma!
> 
> AFM I caved and took my only frer with TMU. It's a TIINY bit clearer IRL than in the pic. I have one more Walmart cheapie, two EPT tests, and one cb digi left. FX!!

I googled and I seen some clinical guard tests progressions (what I'm using), and I seen a pic where they didn't get much darker either. So hopefully if we go to Walmart today I'll buy a frer, cheapie or Answer to see if I'll get a darker line so I'll know its just the tests.

I see your line! Yay! I think things are moving along for you, can't wait for your fmu test tomorrow :)


----------



## TTC74

Significant temp jump today. I'm officially in the TWW!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: TTC74
FX for a very sticky BFP in a few short days!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Great rise TTC74.... O could have happen at CD14, 5 days after your last clomid pill.. BD timing is great :yipee: FX for a sticky :bfp: in 13 more days..... Are you planning to test early?


----------



## laurac1988

Awesome rise TTC74


----------



## TTC74

I will start testing around CD8 with wondfos. I know that's super early, but I'm a POASaholic.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Who cares if it is early?! We love you for it as we need to see some stick action :haha:

FX very tightly!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I will start testing around CD8 with wondfos. I know that's super early, but I'm a POASaholic.

I'll be testing probably 7 days past retrieval/2-5 days past transfer, lol, so dont feel bad! There's alot of us POASaholics around here! :haha: I wish u the best of luck!! Lots of dust your way! Great BD timing BTW!!! :) :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

My belly is so sore from the menopur/gonal-f injection (I mix the two, along with the Lupron so its only 1 injection). This a.m I ended up with a small lump underneath my skin. I think it was the medicine just sitting there under my skin. I kept rubbing it with pressure and now the lump is about gone. I was worried my body wouldn't absorb the meds correctly at first but my ovary quickly reassured me that all was good. I literally get O pains about every 10-15 mins. It feels like a ton of twinges...kinda like something's pinging around in my ovary...lol. Stronger O pains is a good way to describe it, too. Anyway, hopefully on Friday I will be told to do my trigger. I'm def responding to the meds...Fx its all *great* news and nothing bad! :) I can't wait until testing time starts! :haha: I'm dying to pull out a test and actually have a 50/50, good chance at seeing a BFP! FX FX FX! Before I had like a 1-3% chance of it happening each month. I can't say enough how grateful dh and I are for this opportunity. 

Aidens getting excited, too. He knows a LITTLE about what's going on. I just told him that the injections are to TRY & help a baby grow in my belly and that it may or may not work but we'll know soon so he knows its not a definite and all but he's excited to see what happens, as are we of course! . Aidens going to be such an amazing big brother! FX we have some wonderful news for us all within the next 3 wks! :)


----------



## Querida87

Mary - I'm excited for you!! :dust:

AFM - I drank coffee before bed And my last red dye test was expired and got left to long before checking it, so I took this blue dye. I'm a little disappointed in the results..
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mdscpa

i still see some faint line Que.... Have you got any frer already? FX it gets darker in a few days....


----------



## Querida87

I used my only frer late in the day yesterday, and uploaded the pics. I'll buy more tonight or tomorrow. I wish I'd gotten a stronger line. Now I'm starting to doubt myself and worry that my line will fade into nothing like it did in October..


----------



## mdscpa

FX it's not the case hun... :hugs: Still holding up hope you... FX


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx for you Que!

Mary, so excited that it's getting closer!

TTC, yay for temp rise!

Over here, AF got me yesterday. Excited to go see the RE early this week to see what his plan is for this cycle. Hopefully I can get a sticky baby in the next couple of months. TTC for so long is just mentally exhausting and worrying. Seeing all the BFPs from everyone gives me hope though!


----------



## mommysylvia

Fx TTC! Really hope you get the BFP that you've been wanting for!

Mary- Yaaaay I'm so excited for you :)

AFM- I barfed for the first time today :/ So early on... I mean come on I just got a positive a week ago lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Fx for you Que!
> 
> Mary, so excited that it's getting closer!
> 
> TTC, yay for temp rise!
> 
> Over here, AF got me yesterday. Excited to go see the RE early this week to see what his plan is for this cycle. Hopefully I can get a sticky baby in the next couple of months. TTC for so long is just mentally exhausting and worrying. Seeing all the BFPs from everyone gives me hope though!

I'm sorry AF got you hun :(. I'm sure you and your RE will come up with a great plan for you though. Hopefully we'll get to see your BFP this cycle! :) FX for you and I wish u a ton of luck, Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> I used my only frer late in the day yesterday, and uploaded the pics. I'll buy more tonight or tomorrow. I wish I'd gotten a stronger line. Now I'm starting to doubt myself and worry that my line will fade into nothing like it did in October..

I hope this isn't the case. I do see something faint in the pic with the blue dye too but I don't trust those tests until I see it darken. I'm crossing my fingers extremely tight that frer will show a better line tomorrow! FX! 
Ive had evaps on more frer, cheapies, and blue dye tests then I can even count. And ive had immediate evaps on all brands at some point. Frer has really really obvious second lines that always show because they're "indents" where the dye will fill in so if u test tomorrow and theres pink in it, id call ur doc and tell them u got a positive HPT and would like a blood test. I know my clinic would do it, esp if I said I had a positive, but I've seen that people have very different experiences, depending on where they live/their clinic. Given the fact that the blue dye test has a thicker second line, rather then just a very thin one, it looks bfp to me but blue dye tends to leave a shadow behind so its hard to say for sure. I can't wait for you to get an answer! It drives me nuts that ur dealing with this when the docs could have just taken a blood test for u already!! Ugh. But anyway, good luck & I hope to see a beautiful line tomorrow! :). FX!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks Mary. Pink or blue, I'd be happy with a darker line either way. It doesn't have to be a perfect super dark line, just dark enough to see progression, you know?


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies for all the comments on my signature :flower:

CD 4 today and the third day of my clomid today. I felt so sick and dizzy after taking it the first day! :(


----------



## mommysylvia

Sorry AF can Michelle


----------



## Querida87

Michelle - sorry the witch got you.

SarahLou - I've hear clomid can be hard on you. FX you get used to it soon and start feeling better.

AFM - I need to go get dressed and hit the store for a few more tests.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :flower:

Its really affecting my moods too, feel so down and grumpy today :(


----------



## thopkins0620

Hi ladies I'm new to this thread. I have a few questions on charting temp. I just joined ff and so proud to have it!!! Dr put me on clomid this month but I will not be taking it again due to some rough side affects I had.. please feel free to look at my chart and tell me how it looks to you.. I know I know my bding is kinda low because dh has been working nights lol thanks in advance and lots of baby dust!!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/56a88f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Querida87

Comfort food, favorite perfume, comfy clothes, and a marathon of your favorite show/movie series. :hug:


----------



## Querida87

Welcome thopkins! I'm not much good at reading charts, but I'm sending you some :dust: GL!!


----------



## thopkins0620

I feel pretty good this cycle.. ny temp this morning was higher than it has ever been and this cycle is totally different than all my other cycles.


----------



## Querida87

I am seriously eating this right now. It actually tastes pretty good. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20150426_220524.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## thopkins0620

Ewwww gross!!!!! Ps. Try pickles and peanut butter!!! That is fabulous!!!!


----------



## Querida87

thopkins0620 said:


> Ewwww gross!!!!! Ps. Try pickles and peanut butter!!! That is fabulous!!!!

What's even crazier than what I just ate is me being stuffed full and a bit nauseated, yet finding my mouth immediately starting to water after reading your tip, which is something that ought to sound repulsive!! :haha: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## mommysylvia

No matter which pregnancy I never craved anything like you girls lol my first baby shower them was pickles and ice cream though! :)

Welcome thopkins! Lots of baby dust your way... Your chart looks great. I can't tell you much this was my second time charting


----------



## TTC74

In full disclosure, I adju my BBT this morning a tad. I woke up at 4 but usually get up at 6:30. All the adjustment calls suggested that my temp of 98.13 should be adjusted to 98.6-98.8. I just adjusted it to 98.4 because that was my temp yesterday morning. Either way, I'm liking the look of my chart as indicative of a nice strong O.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: thopkins
Welcome to the group! I won't me of that much help on your chart as I only got to temp half a cycle and got BFP. Having said that by the looks of things so far your chart looks good!

Your chart is looking nice as well TTC, I cannot wait to start seeing your tests :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> No matter which pregnancy I never craved anything like you girls lol my first baby shower them was pickles and ice cream though! :)
> 
> Welcome thopkins! Lots of baby dust your way... Your chart looks great. I can't tell you much this was my second time charting

My pregnancy craving with Aiden was Subway, all the way!!! Lol. Pickles were a big craving but not mixed with anything weird lol. I would literally cry tho if subway was closed. My mother drove me 4 towns away one night just to soothe my craving! Haha! :haha: I cannot wait to be preggers again! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Oh goodness I would murder a subway at the moment. I know you're not meant to have deli meats unless you heat them right up and the thought of a hot subway sandwich is making me want to keel over. I want cold!


----------



## aidensmommy1

If everything stays on schedule, my retrieval should be in 7 DAYS!!! So my TWW will technically begin in 7 days as well :). 17 days from now & we'll all know of IVF worked first time around for us! I finally found nationwide FIRST time IVF stats compared to a second & third round and the first round has a 48% rate, whereas the others have less than a 38% rate so the many, many women I hear say "1st round of IVF is just a "trial & error" cycle and your much more likely to conceive on your second try." Their doctors actually said this to them too so IDK where they were going for treatment but my RE seems quite confident and clearly the nationwide stats would know more then a few woman on another thread. That right there is a perfect example as to why I should stray away from IVF threads! Lol. I feel really good about this cycle and I see little FALSE comments about the first try being "trial & error" and it freaks me out. Thankfully Dr. Google helped me in finding the correct info on that! . Anyway, I just wanted to share that because quite a bit of women make it sound like its rare to succeed first try but that's def not true. Now lets get this show on the rd! lol. Cant wait to see how Wednesdays bloods come back. Maybe ill get a surprise and am told to trigger that night! Lol, I'm sure that won't happen until at least Friday though. FX for the best results that a girl could ask for!:)


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Oh goodness I would murder a subway at the moment. I know you're not meant to have deli meats unless you heat them right up and the thought of a hot subway sandwich is making me want to keel over. I want cold!

Deli meats are fine...or at least that's what I've been told by the docs here. I always bring up my subway craving for a cold turkey topped with lots of pickles & mayo and our RE always makes funny comments but nothing bad. I probably ate at least 2/day with aiden too, lol. My RE recently told me to stay off of google because there's so much out there that really doesn't make a difference and can just add extra stress....of course I'm still going to be a google addict tho! :haha: Unless your doctor has advised u otherwise, enjoy a sub from subway! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

thopkins0620 said:


> Hi ladies I'm new to this thread. I have a few questions on charting temp. I just joined ff and so proud to have it!!! Dr put me on clomid this month but I will not be taking it again due to some rough side affects I had.. please feel free to look at my chart and tell me how it looks to you.. I know I know my bding is kinda low because dh has been working nights lol thanks in advance and lots of baby dust!!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/56a88f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Welcome hun! Its hard to tell by just ur chart at this very moment but if tomorrows temp goes back up, today could have possibly been an implantation dip. FX for u! GL!


----------



## laurac1988

aidensmommy1 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness I would murder a subway at the moment. I know you're not meant to have deli meats unless you heat them right up and the thought of a hot subway sandwich is making me want to keel over. I want cold!
> 
> Deli meats are fine...or at least that's what I've been told by the docs here. I always bring up my subway craving for a cold turkey topped with lots of pickles & mayo and our RE always makes funny comments but nothing bad. I probably ate at least 2/day with aiden too, lol. My RE recently told me to stay off of google because there's so much out there that really doesn't make a difference and can just add extra stress....of course I'm still going to be a google addict tho! :haha: Unless your doctor has advised u otherwise, enjoy a sub from subway! :)Click to expand...

I might well get one at some point. Advice over here is generally no. But maybe I'll query with the midwife (if she ever calls me back)


----------



## mdscpa

Thopkins, welcome..... FX today's temp is just an ID and hoping it goes back up tomorrow.. :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## melewen

Mary I'm so excited! I can't believe we're in the 3WW for you :haha: uour BFP will be here before we know it. And most of the people I've known or followed had a successful first-round so those women clearly don't know what they're talking about paired with those national stats!

Laura my OB did recommend staying away from the cold deli meats for sure but I eat high quality stuff every now and then. That being said I crave subway like nonstop! Ughhhhhhh


----------



## mommysylvia

aidensmommy1 said:


> My pregnancy craving with Aiden was Subway, all the way!!! Lol. Pickles were a big craving but not mixed with anything weird lol. I would literally cry tho if subway was closed. My mother drove me 4 towns away one night just to soothe my craving! Haha! :haha: I cannot wait to be preggers again! :)

That sounds so good right now! I just put pickles and cucumbers on mine yummy :) I can't wait for your BFP either!
I need some cheering up.... Its really hard for me to stay positive. I don't know I guess I'm so scared this time around


----------



## thopkins0620

Thank you all!!!! This morning with the temp dip came with a tiny tiny bit of spotting.... I am feeling really good about this cycle... I had a nd in July of last year and if I get pregnant this month I will have the same due date roughly... really hope this is my month!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Deli meats are a no no here as well, but I agree Laura......if it isn't cold it isn't a sandwich. So are canned meats like chicken and tuna.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> If everything stays on schedule, my retrieval should be in 7 DAYS!!! So my TWW will technically begin in 7 days as well :). 17 days from now & we'll all know of IVF worked first time around for us! I finally found nationwide FIRST time IVF stats compared to a second & third round and the first round has a 48% rate, whereas the others have less than a 38% rate so the many, many women I hear say "1st round of IVF is just a "trial & error" cycle and your much more likely to conceive on your second try." Their doctors actually said this to them too so IDK where they were going for treatment but my RE seems quite confident and clearly the nationwide stats would know more then a few woman on another thread. That right there is a perfect example as to why I should stray away from IVF threads! Lol. I feel really good about this cycle and I see little FALSE comments about the first try being "trial & error" and it freaks me out. Thankfully Dr. Google helped me in finding the correct info on that! . Anyway, I just wanted to share that because quite a bit of women make it sound like its rare to succeed first try but that's def not true. Now lets get this show on the rd! lol. Cant wait to see how Wednesdays bloods come back. Maybe ill get a surprise and am told to trigger that night! Lol, I'm sure that won't happen until at least Friday though. FX for the best results that a girl could ask for!:)

:yipee: It is soooooooo close now! I am so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Sounds like implantation bleeding... :dance: FX for you thopkins.... If you don't normally spot before AF then that might be a really good sign...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## thopkins0620

Af is not due til next Wednesday!!! This is why I'm getting a little executed and I probably shouldn't lol I'm thinking about doing a frer in the am.. I know I know I'm crazy!!! But I am a poas-aholic!!


----------



## mdscpa

You can try a cheaper one first before using FRER since it's a little expensive... :D We don't mind if you POAS-aholic, we love seeing those lovely sticks here... :haha:


----------



## thopkins0620

I will post as soon as I break down and take one (it won't be long)!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

We need some tests to ease our craving!!


----------



## thopkins0620

Is 9dpo too early?? Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

In my case 9dpo was the start :D I got a 2nd thick grey line at 9dpo and pink lines and a positive digi on 10 dpo.

Just don't get discouraged if it is BFN as it might be too early for you.

Jrepp tested early and got clear BFN, tested a few days later and got BFP (I cannot recall hert dpo now)

Fx!!!


----------



## thopkins0620

Ok thanks I will stock up today lol


----------



## mommysylvia

I started testing at 6 or 7 dpo like always lol don't worry


----------



## mommysylvia

Yay!
My lines usually stay the same for 2 days before going a shade darker. Like 14&15 are the same, 16&17 are the same.... Now I took another for today (17dpo) 4 hrs after the fmu strip and its totally darker. So hopefully now my lines will darken faster! Fx!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1430169967074.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## thopkins0620

I took one and as expected bfn!! Lol I'm not giving up yet lol


----------



## Querida87

Feeling so positive today!! Sylvia, I'm glad you FINALLY got progression!! :happydance: That makes me really confident that my next test will be darker!! This week needs to go by faster!! :lol:


----------



## mommysylvia

thopkins0620 said:


> I took one and as expected bfn!! Lol I'm not giving up yet lol

Nope don't give up unless AF shows her face!



Querida87 said:


> Feeling so positive today!! Sylvia, I'm glad you FINALLY got progression!! :happydance: That makes me really confident that my next test will be darker!! This week needs to go by faster!! :lol:

Thank you, yes don't give up either :)


----------



## Querida87

I'm excited to see how strong a line I get this weekend. I'm about to take a leftover opk just for fun!!


----------



## cutieq

Fx que! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Michellebelle

Went to the RE today, he's not messing around. Start Clomid today for 5 days, then injectables for 3 days. Fx it works.


----------



## cutieq

And fx Michelle! Some BFPs will be rolling in here soon!


----------



## melewen

Thopkins I got a very clear bfp at 10 dpo! Very unexpected but it was only 2 days after implantation (I had a very obvious dip, and you have a very obvious spike right around the perfect time!)

Thanks a lot ladies.. I am DYING for some Subway. I feel like meh everything in moderation (except raw sprouts, those were the only real no-no from my doctor!! The only cut-and-dried DO NOT EAT! lol) and I think I overdid it exercising and feel blah so I'm indulging. I so rarely do so Im gonna enjoy it :D


----------



## cutieq

I'm very much an in moderation gal too. I've certainly had a deli sandwich on those days cravings over powered logic.


----------



## Querida87

SO... OPK at about the ten minute mark.. IDK what to make of it, but not stressing as it's not a guarantee that and OPK will come out strong positive when prego. I'm convinced I am and I'm sure I'll get a nice line this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## thopkins0620

Melewen- I hope I'm as lucky as you!! I really want a bfp. I am stocked up bought 8 frer, one the clearblue and a clearblue digi.. guess I'm gonna test everyday lol


----------



## Querida87

Save the digi until you have a nice solid line. It doesn't matter how sensitive they claim to be or how early you can supposedly test, a digi won't pick up what a line test can barely catch.


----------



## thopkins0620

That was gonna be the last one that I use... if I even use it lol


----------



## thopkins0620

Well ladies I am almost positive I just experienced implantation bleeding!!!! When can I test when can I test lol..... I'm gonna try to hold off as long as I can


----------



## melewen

I would personally test in the morning, because of the spike you experienced yesterday. It can take 2 days for the hcg to show but it can always take many more days! It just depends on your body. So don't get upset if you don't see a second line if you test tomorrow; it's still very early :)


----------



## Jrepp

I would wait 3-4 days to test.

Mine was negative at 9 and 11 dpo but blazing positive at 13dpo


----------



## mdscpa

Thopkins, it really depends on how your body process hcg... They say it can take 3-5 days from suspected implantation for HCG to be in your urine or detected in HPT.... I tested at 14dpo or 6 days after suspected ID (8dpo) no experience with early testing. Hope you get a :bfp: soon.



:dust::dust::dust:



​


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your next round of Clomid Michelle.... FX this is it.... 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## thopkins0620

Took one this morning and..... bfn lol but I'm still confident!!!
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1427951324000.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mdscpa

Temp today is good FX it keeps on rising and stay there. Love your optimism. Come on :bfp:

Edit: i think im seeing a start of line, faintt and thin....:dance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## thopkins0620

I know right... I can bring myself to throw it away... I thought I saw something there for a minute then I talked myself out of it ha ha I was afraid my temp waS gonna drop this morning.. but it didn't!!! Woo hoo


----------



## melewen

That picture is a little fuzzy, can you post another?


----------



## thopkins0620

This pic was taken with my kindle fire and camera sucks so... I can try different way later


----------



## aidensmommy1

thopkins0620 said:


> This pic was taken with my kindle fire and camera sucks so... I can try different way later

Good luck hun! Hope to see a nice, clear BFP any day now :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Less then a week until Expected ER!!! I can't get over how close it is! My stem injections are def painful as I'm pushing in the fluids...it burns ALOT! I'm excited to be done with this part of the process! I just really hope ohss doesn't occur, seeing as they started me at the MAX dose for stems but my doc would rather over stem than under stem and I agree with that, I just pray nothing serious happens due to over-stimulation, u know? But I'm sure it'll all be okay :)...Its just a small fear I think everyone gets a tiny bit of during this process. 
Anyway, I go for bloods tomorrow to check hormone levels & figure out if they need to adjust my meds at all. Im excited for tomorrows results, as they'll give us a better idea as to how my body's reacting to the meds. Then hopefully Friday they'll tell me to do the trigger within a day or two. Im honestly most nervous for the actual retrieval then I am anything else at this very moment. I'm nervous of any pain afterwards and as I said, ohss, but just the pain from the retrieval itself is what's scaring me the most. Hopefully I wont be too uncomfortable after! FX for this whole process! 

Hope to Be Joining You Ladies In The Pregnancy Thread SOON!! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If anyone can handle this it is you Mary :hugs: I have so much faith that you'll be just fine and cannot wait for you to join us!!! Not too long anymore.

Good luck with tomorrow's bloods :dust:


----------



## Querida87

Mary - I'm so excited for you, and hoping you don't suffer too much pain!!

AFM - I'm now terrified to test again, fearing the disappearance of the faint second line, instead of the darkening..


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, I am so excited for you! Tomorrow I go to the doc to learn how to give myself shots. I'm terrified of this, but knowing you've been so brave though all of yours gives me hope!

I'm only doing three days of injections this cycle. I picked up my meds today and they also gave me a dose of ovidrel, so maybe the doc will want to do a trigger even though I'm not doing iui? If so, I'm guessing I could O next weekend, which would be really early for me (and be perfect timing, as DH and I are going on a weekend vacation!)


----------



## Querida87

GL Michelle! I am so nervous about the morning's test. I just want to see it as clear as Sunday's. But I'd really rather see it darker. It's going to be another EPT brand blue dye, to check progression.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooh, Que are you testing tomorrow morning? I'm excited to see the results! Fx fx fx for a BFP!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks Michelle; I'm so nervous!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Less then a week until Expected ER!!! I can't get over how close it is! My stem injections are def painful as I'm pushing in the fluids...it burns ALOT! I'm excited to be done with this part of the process! I just really hope ohss doesn't occur, seeing as they started me at the MAX dose for stems but my doc would rather over stem than under stem and I agree with that, I just pray nothing serious happens due to over-stimulation, u know? But I'm sure it'll all be okay :)...Its just a small fear I think everyone gets a tiny bit of during this process.
> Anyway, I go for bloods tomorrow to check hormone levels & figure out if they need to adjust my meds at all. Im excited for tomorrows results, as they'll give us a better idea as to how my body's reacting to the meds. Then hopefully Friday they'll tell me to do the trigger within a day or two. Im honestly most nervous for the actual retrieval then I am anything else at this very moment. I'm nervous of any pain afterwards and as I said, ohss, but just the pain from the retrieval itself is what's scaring me the most. Hopefully I wont be too uncomfortable after! FX for this whole process!
> 
> Hope to Be Joining You Ladies In The Pregnancy Thread SOON!! :) FX FX FX!

I can't wait to hear your updates :dance: Very proud of you Mary for enduring the pain from your injections.... Things we do to have our little miracle. FX ALL IS WELL and we'll be seeing you in the pregnancy thread SOON!!!! :happydance:




Querida87 said:


> AFM - I'm now terrified to test again, fearing the disappearance of the faint second line, instead of the darkening..


FX for a :bfp: :hugs:





Michellebelle said:


> Mary, I am so excited for you! Tomorrow I go to the doc to learn how to give myself shots. I'm terrified of this, but knowing you've been so brave though all of yours gives me hope!
> 
> I'm only doing three days of injections this cycle. I picked up my meds today and they also gave me a dose of ovidrel, so maybe the doc will want to do a trigger even though I'm not doing iui? If so, I'm guessing I could O next weekend, which would be really early for me (and be perfect timing, as DH and I are going on a weekend vacation!)


FX it everything turns up well. 


:dust: to you Ladies!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Michelle- FX on your next round of clomid!!

Mary- I can't do needles so I'm so proud of you for doing the injections all for your soon to be bundle of joy!

Querida- Did you test? My lines are staying exactly the same... And temp dropped lower.


----------



## cutieq

Sylvia, only keep up those tests and temps if it's giving you comfort. I know some ladies that kept temping after their bfp and it fluctuated. I was too much of a chicken to do it! Your tests still look good!


----------



## mommysylvia

Yeah it does..I want to know everything that's happening until I see the doc on Wednesday. I would just worry too much if I don't this time around


----------



## Querida87

FINALLY!!! I couldn't get BnB up ALL DAY!! I've been DYING to show today's test. It's still faint, but DEFINITELY clearer and slightly darker than Sunday's test!! :happydance: AND my Medicaid is FINALLY fixed and my first prenatal is May 26th!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13









untitled (9).jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11









untitled (11).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoo! Faint but there! Fx it gets darker soon! Congrats!


----------



## thopkins0620

Congrats querida!!! Maybe I will be joining you soon!!! Praying!!!


----------



## Querida87

Michellebelle said:


> Woohoo! Faint but there! Fx it gets darker soon! Congrats!

Here's progression pics, Sunday and today. Not as much as I'd have liked, but I'll take what I get.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (1).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 15









untitled (9).jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5541f52a20bab.gif


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just dropping in to update you all.. I've had to stop my clomid on the last day due to headaches and blurred/disturbed vision! Apparently according to the gynae unit its a side affect of clomid they don't like! I'm still not right now :cry: I only missed one tablet so she said she don't think it will make a difference to the outcome of the cycle or treatment.


----------



## mdscpa

Have those when i'm on clomid... Worst because the doc had to extend my pills for another 3 days and another two days with injections because im not responding really well as expected. Hope it ease up for you and you get to have good follicles. Are you going to have a follies scan?


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> Have those when i'm on clomid... Worst because the doc had to extend my pills for another 3 days and another two days with injections because im not responding really well as expected. Hope it ease up for you and you get to have good follicles. Are you going to have a follies scan?

Thank you :flower:

Yeah I'm going for the scan on the 5th May, so hopefully it worked and I can have the trigger injection :)


----------



## mdscpa

So hoping you get your :bfp: and a very sticky rainbow baby.......


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :flower: Im hoping so too


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck Sarah, and feel better! I'm also going in on May 5 to have my follies checked! Also blood work done that morning. Boo.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Have those when i'm on clomid... Worst because the doc had to extend my pills for another 3 days and another two days with injections because im not responding really well as expected. Hope it ease up for you and you get to have good follicles. Are you going to have a follies scan?
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Yeah I'm going for the scan on the 5th May, so hopefully it worked and I can have the trigger injection :)Click to expand...

Good luck Sarah!! Feel better & I hope all works out for u this cycle :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Faint but there! Fx it gets darker soon! Congrats!
> 
> Here's progression pics, Sunday and today. Not as much as I'd have liked, but I'll take what I get.Click to expand...

I'm sorry to say hun but if it were bfp, the line more then likely would be darker by now. I think those are evaps :(. Blue dye tests STINK because the blue dye almost always leaves an evap line behind. They've fooled me multiple times in the past. Id take a frer and go by that. At this point, a frer would show a clear line. Good luck, hun. Hope u get an answer soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Tomorrow I have my u/s and the docs should be stating when exactly my retrieval will be! :). 
Yesterday I had bloods done and my levels looked great they said and there was no need to change my dose, which means in responding good where I've been . My ovary is HUGE, which is a normal response, but its so uncomfortable! I think the doc will either tell me to trigger tomorrow ir Sat night. I'm so excited but more then nervous about the actual retrieval process! FX all is a-okay!

Sorry I haven't been on much...I used too much of my internet time on my phone earlier in the month so I'm trying not to go over until the 7th when it restarts. Ive been trying to make sure I have enough data time to update u all before then :). Cant wait til the 7th so I can come on here and chat away!! lol.

Lots of dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Well Mary I took your advice. I had subway. and it was AMAZING


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Well Mary I took your advice. I had subway. and it was AMAZING

lol, I bet it was!! ;) I actually had subway myself two nights ago . It's just as amazing now as it was when Aiden was in my belly! lol. I have a feeling ill be eating alot of subway this time around too. Its just so yummy!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Mary, I am so excited for you! Tomorrow I go to the doc to learn how to give myself shots. I'm terrified of this, but knowing you've been so brave though all of yours gives me hope!
> 
> I'm only doing three days of injections this cycle. I picked up my meds today and they also gave me a dose of ovidrel, so maybe the doc will want to do a trigger even though I'm not doing iui? If so, I'm guessing I could O next weekend, which would be really early for me (and be perfect timing, as DH and I are going on a weekend vacation!)

Thanks hun . And by ur second injection, ull be a pro! lol. I can set it all up without even looking at this point. You'll do great! :) Good luck, Michelle!!


----------



## mdscpa

Nice update Mary.... You'll be fine with the retrieval.... Grow beautiful healthy eggies grow..... :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Daphne! Hopefully my eggys can hear us chanting for them to grow nice and healthy! Lol :haha: Grow eggys, grow! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Im shouting now did you hear it? I bet your eggies did... :lol:


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait for your BFP mary! Only good things ahead!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, I think they heard you, Daphne, my ovary jumped when I read it, Lol! Hopefully only 7-9 days until transfer so you will all have to start preparing to post up the funny videos for me! :) I'm aiming to laugh ALL day after my transfer :haha: Ive heard people say for years that you can trick ur brain into thinking your less stressed/happier from smiling. Idk how true that is but the IVF clowns sorta proves it to be true...i guess..lol. Anyway, I don't think it'll take much to make me laugh and smile on transfer day. I'll be so happy and excited for the end result to be upset at all. As ive been saying, I'm going to enjoy being PUPO (Pregnant unless proven otherwise) during our TWW. :). 

I'm still going to test out my trigger but I'm doing 10,000iu's and everything I'm finding online says it'll take 10-14 days before its out so I figure if I use nothing but wondfo until I see the line get lighter and then hopefully start to darken again, and once I notice it darkening again, ill use a frer. I have betas for 12 days past retrieval and 14 days past retrieval so I may not be able to find out as early as I was hoping (10dpR) but ill def know by 14dpR, when we see if hcg levels rise. FX super tight! The trigger SHOULD be out of my system by 12dpR tho. Either way, its so soon!!! I wanted to let u ladies know ahead of time that I can't use frer too early because the wondfo could turn negative but since frer is so sensitive, that could still be positive the next day and I'm trying to steer clear of false positive from the trigger. Good thing I have 20 wondfos saved. I can use 1/day to test out the hcg and still have plenty for my true testing time. God, please let this work!! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Can't wait for your BFP mary! Only good things ahead!

Thanks Dani! I sure hope so! I still have a great feeling...FX those feelings are correct!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Mary, is it days past retrieval or days past when they put them back in? I only ask because 12 days past retrieval looks a lot different when transferring 3 day embryos and 5 or 6 day embryos. Either way I'm super excited for you.


----------



## Querida87

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry to say hun but if it were bfp, the line more then likely would be darker by now. I think those are evaps :(. Blue dye tests STINK because the blue dye almost always leaves an evap line behind. They've fooled me multiple times in the past. Id take a frer and go by that. At this point, a frer would show a clear line. Good luck, hun. Hope u get an answer soon!

You may be right Mary. But every test brand has a few tests per batch that can catch lower hcg levels, so I could just be at a low levels or be experiencing a slow rise. Either way, I haven't had a period since the end of February and I feel quite prego. I'm going to borrow your term and say I'm PUPO myself as my ob can't get me in until 5-26. I have one more blue dye for Friday. If I don't get a stronger line, I'll get a couple frer. If I do, I can schedule an apt with the local pregnancy clinic, which offers free hpt (and a free preliminary ultrasound if you don't know how far along you are) They don't do full prenatal care, but do offer counseling and little newborn welcome kits and sometimes are able to help with furniture and formula.

I can't wait to see your BFP Mary! I'm feeling really confident for you. FX


----------



## TTC74

6DPO and all afternoon I've had a pretty decent amount of CM (more than usual). Fx!


----------



## Jrepp

fingers crossed ttc


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX TTC! Your chart is also looking nice and stable :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary, is it days past retrieval or days past when they put them back in? I only ask because 12 days past retrieval looks a lot different when transferring 3 day embryos and 5 or 6 day embryos. Either way I'm super excited for you.

Thank you, Jess! :) And Its 12 days past retrieval. Once my transfer is done ill start referring to it as "7dp5dt", for example, but since idk if it'll be a day 2-5 yet, my RE said days past retrieval is just as good of a way to track it all. Whether its a 3dt or a 5dt, it'll still technically be 12dpo (or 12dpR) and my RE said either way implantation will usually occur ABOUT 6/7dpR (3-4dp3dt or 1-2dp5dt) so testing is still the same in that way . He said with a 5 day transfer, implantation could start that very day but usually by day 6. So with a day 6 transfer, implantation would still occur by day 6/7, u get what I'm saying? I thought testing went by transfer day at first but my tww starts on retrieval day and it's all the same from there testing/waiting wise, other then possibly having hcg from the trigger left over until 12dpo (7dp5dt or 9dp3tdt) but even if I'm someone who doesn't metabolize the trigger fast like many do, we'll know if it worked after our second beta at 14dpR when we see if levels rise but I'm sure since ill be testing it out with the same batch of wondfos, ill probably be able to see it starting to get darker again before the betas, if its BFP that is. Fx! If we end up with twins, which there's a big chance we will, I have a feeling I'll see my tests getting darker again earlier than the first beta. Its crazy how impatient I can be when it comes to this stuff! Lol. Either way I only have to wait another 16 days about to get the betas so it'll be soon any how but after all of this time, it seems like those extra 2 days will be an eternity! LOL. I'm sure time will pass quickly though. It certainly already has! Fx for a great outcome! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> 6DPO and all afternoon I've had a pretty decent amount of CM (more than usual). Fx!

FX for you! That'd be awesome if u get ur BFP the same day as my retrieval or right before/after (depending on when u plan to test!) FX super tight! Sticky dust your way! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm going to do my best to remember to start temping again tomorrow. I want a few more temps logged into my chart before ER & hopefully I make it to ET. I'm not very nervous about making it to transfer tho, as I feel good about everything. But no matter the outcome, being less stressed is def best for me. But yea, I want some pre-trigger shot temps to compare to my LP temps for when I share my chart in the FF gallery. Plus, I still want to see how wonky they get while still stemming. I meant to start days ago but I always think "no, I don't need to temp today anyway.." but I regret it after when I see my almost blank chart. Talk about a temping addict! :haha:. If I'm lucky enough to get my BFP, ill temp until 21dpo just to see if I'm someone who's temp stays up for the full 21 days (lol) but after that I'm done with the temping! I dont want any extra stress added, u know? I got a really good picture of a chart from someone temping for a long period after a BFP when Daphne kept temping...lol, no need for me to do it now, too, lol. Thanks Daphne! ;) haha.

oh Michelle, I meant to ask earlier, what injections are u starting? Just curious as to if its something that ive been on. I wish u a ton of luck and hope those are the only 3 injections that you will need to get your sticky bean! You can get through the shots like its nothing, I know you can!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Mary! I'm doing Follistim for three days starting Sat night. My husband came to the injection lesson, and I think I may just close my eyes and have him do them instead. We will see how brave I feel.

Then I'm heading in for bloods Tuesday morning to check estradiol levels, then an apt with the doc to see how my follicles are looking so he can figure out when to trigger and tell us which days we should BD.

I started out this cycle not feeling confident, but I feel pretty good about it now, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed hard that this works!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74, your chart is looking great!

Que, thinking good thoughts for a darker line for you.

Mary, eeeeeee! I'm getting so excited about everything for you. Based off of the timeline, what date will you be testing for your BFP?


----------



## mommysylvia

Hey y'all, today I started bleeding along with the horrible lower back and stomach cramps or should I say contractions. I went to ER and nothing was visible on ultrasound yet since I'm not that far and my hcg was only 75 which the doctor said that was very weird for me. My lines never got any darker they stopped at medium dark at like 15-16 dpo now I'm 20dpo.... so I worried! He didn't say I was miscarrying since this is not enough info to say I am... I would need another beta. My doc appt is Wednesday. So I really need everyone's fingers crossed that I'll get some kind of relief/ good news if there is any. 


UPDATE: Im home now, the bleeding isnt heavy I've only seen a few tiny clots. The color is light red and very watery. The pain kind of subsided...if was horrible in the hospital now it bearable. While I was in the waiting room waiting for my ride since I was dropped off...I started feeling very faint and overheated I was either going to throw up any minute or faint. So I told the lady in front if I could get some water and for them to check my vitals...long story short they put me in a wheelchair and sent me back to the room and gave me orange juice and I HAD t wait until the doctor came in again. For no reason this happened really...I just needed something to drink....


----------



## thopkins0620

Will be praying for you Sylvia!!!!


----------



## cutieq

So scary! I'm sure stress isn't helping either.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm hoping everything is ok Sylvia. I'm thinking about you and said a prayer for you. Did they tell you to take anything for the pain?


----------



## mommysylvia

Jrepp said:


> I'm hoping everything is ok Sylvia. I'm thinking about you and said a prayer for you. Did they tell you to take anything for the pain?

I told him and he said he's going to wait to see what my doctor says first.... But I still have pain meds from last time if I really need it. Its mild pains right now so I'm trying to just manage it, thank you I really need tons of prayers since I haven't told anyone yet about the pregnancy. Its so hard talking on the phone with my mom and I can't say a word.



cutieq said:


> So scary! I'm sure stress isn't helping either.

I was stressing earlier today before the hospital but I guess I know the possible outcome since I just recently miscarried so I'm less stressed this time. I'm trying not to think too much about it



thopkins0620 said:


> Will be praying for you Sylvia!!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## TTC74

Sending positive thoughts your way Sylvia!


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, so sorry this is happenning. You're in our thoughts. Hoping today is a good day for you....

TTC, your chart looks so awesome. FX :bfp: is just around the corner...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hi ladies! Been MIA for awhile. Last weekend dh had a work trip, and I tagged along, and this week I have been doing a bunch of diy projects. I'm just playing around with things atm, but seriously thinking about trying to sell them. Also yesterday, dh and I started drinking raw goats milk. The story behind why is kind of long. A few months ago, my mom was delivering the baby of a very hippie type couple. They had tried for years, and never saw a dr. They both drank raw goats milk, and he took horny goat weed (the supplement my dh takes) and they got pregnant! Well over Easter weekend, I was at my aunts house, and she says "I'm not really sure how to say this without you thinking I'm crazy, but you should start drinking goats milk." She said that for some reason was compelled to pray for us, so she called her friend to pray with her. They prayed, then her friend started telling her about a passage in the bible that talks about goats milk, and That she sells her goats milk. She didn't have any for sale at that time, because her goat had babies. Well this week on Tuesday, my mom called me and asked if I had gone any further with the goats milk, I said no, that I was waiting until we get moved, she started telling me to get on it, and I said blah blah blah, ok mom, I'll do it when I can. Well an hour later, my aunt called me and said "I have something for you! A gallon of goats milk, and this first gallon is on me, let's meet for lunch on Thursday, and it'll bring it to you" so, dh and I started drinking it last night! It's really not bad, tastes like cows milk with a different after taste. That was just too many coincidences to ignore. I feel like God puts coincidences in our life to guide us to where we are supposed to be. Sorry for the super long post, just wanted to share this weirdness with you ladies.

Sylvia, I'm so so sorry about everything your having to endure. I'm praying for you and your little bean to be healthy! Wednesday seems like an awful long time. They don't have anything like an emergency appointment? Is it an OB?

Mary! ! I'm so excited that your bfp is so so close!! The pain for the shots is just a short part of your h&h 9 months! So totally worth it!! Eek, I'm so excited just thinking how fast these weeks have flown! 

Que, I'm looking forward to your tests and progression! !

GL ttc, and michelle!! If I missed anyone I'm sorry!


----------



## thopkins0620

I had no idea about the goats milk!!! I am already in the process of having my own dairy goats!!! In a couple of weeks we will have 3 of them plus the goats we already have!!! That is just awesome!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Chelsea, that is a lot of coincidences and I have faith you guys will get your BFP real soon :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Here's today's test. I took the pics right after the control line showed instead of waiting bc I knew I was going back to sleep. My camera wasn't cooperating much though. IRL the line was full thickness, blue, and up before the control line was. It dried clearly blue and thick, and clearer than Sunday, though it's still pretty faint. This is progress!! 

Sylvia - :hugs: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







untitled 0000 (1).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9









untitled 0000 (2).jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 13









untitled 5-1-15 (1).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16









untitled 5-1-15 (2).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommysylvia

UPDATE: I called my doc office and they said the earliest is Monday at 9am... Er said to follow up with my obgyb not them, also he said he couldn't find evidence of ectopic because it would be too early to tell. Especially if the baby implanted a little over 10 days ago.
So far I have very minimal AF cramps in lower back and stomachs, bleeding kicked it up a notch I am now medium-heavy and dark red....cervix is wide open and very soft. Also my test is getting lighter. I don't want this to keep happening...I want to meet my baby :(

Okay I correct myself the test is the same darkness as the rest now that it dried


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Here's today's test. I took the pics right after the control line showed instead of waiting bc I knew I was going back to sleep. My camera wasn't cooperating much though. IRL the line was full thickness, blue, and up before the control line was. It dried clearly blue and thick, and clearer than Sunday, though it's still pretty faint. This is progress!!
> 
> Sylvia - :hugs: :dust:

FX they keep getting darker! I do see the test line has the same thickness as the control so that can be promising! :) FX soo tight for u! If I were u, id call and say uve had a clear bfp at this point just to get them to do the bloods for you, lol. Sometimes it helps to tell a little white lie to the docs while TTC :haha: Good Luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

As u all know, I had an u/s and bloods this a.m...

I just got off the phone with my REs office and the nurse said im actually responding a little too much, which I thought that'd be the case but all is looking great still, she said. She said im not to do my injections tonight or tomorrow a.m (other then my lupron a.m inject.) because they need to get my estrogen levels down a bit. They were above 3000 today!!!! Holy moly! Lol. But they'll get it under control :) So, I have to go back tomorrow a.m for more bloods to see how much my levels lowered in 24hrs after stopping the stems. I'm not sure yet if theyll have me start the stems again or not yet but they're going to call tomorrow afternoon to let me know the next step. I'm hoping for trigger and then retrieval!  FX!
Anyway, I had a total of 9 follicle's seen today, 3 of which were borderline to being the size they like to see (2=10mm & 1=9mm) and the other 6 were *perfectly growing at the same pace, measuring between 12-14mm! My nurse said they're growing at a very good pace and that by stopping the stems, the other 3 may catch up, since they aren't too far behind. She also said there may be some hiding with levels like mine, lol. Either way, I'm happy to have the 6 with one ovary . Its definitely quality over quantity & many specialists say between 6-12 is the "optimal" number of follicles for an IVF cycle. We may not even get all 6 but I have faith that we will make it to transfer, even if its with just one, hopefully "The One" :). FX! Idk why but I still have the #8 in the back of my mind so maybeee we'll end up with 8 eggs.. Idk why ive had that # in the back of my mind since IVF started, lol. FX!

So after being stressed all day thinking I wasn't responding well enough, I was proved wrong by one phone call, thankfully! Lol. I thought for sure they'd be INCREASING my meds, not decreasing! Yay! So hopefully tomorrow afternoon ill know whether ER will still be Monday or what. They say the follies grow about 2mm/day so that'd make the leading 6 be around 18-20mm, which would be perfect for retrieval :). FX FX FX! I'm so glad things are all looking good! Can't wait until retrieval passes! Now I'm excited to update u all with news tomorrow! Hopefully it'll be ER news!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: that is great news Mary! If it is going so well already I'm positive it'll only end in sticky BFP :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mommysylvia said:


> UPDATE: I called my doc office and they said the earliest is Monday at 9am... Er said to follow up with my obgyb not them, also he said he couldn't find evidence of ectopic because it would be too early to tell. Especially if the baby implanted a little over 10 days ago.
> So far I have very minimal AF cramps in lower back and stomachs, bleeding kicked it up a notch I am now medium-heavy and dark red....cervix is wide open and very soft. Also my test is getting lighter. I don't want this to keep happening...I want to meet my baby :(
> 
> Okay I correct myself the test is the same darkness as the rest now that it dried

I'm sorry your going through this stress Sylvia! :(. I'm holding out hope for you and saying the bleeding and light cramps are just normal pregnancy stuff. I will be saying many, many prayers for you :hugs: Try to stay positive and do something nice for yourself while you wait for the docs on Monday. And it all depends...sometimes they can see something TINY early on. Implantation doesn't make it difference as to how big your LO is, it goes from the day of fertilization/when the embryo starts growing. If u go from the day of your last AF and your past 5-6wks, there's a decent chance they could see it. They saw Aiden early on but EVERY pregnancy def differs. Anyway, I wish u the very best, hun! I hope everything is perfect and this is just "break-through bleeding" or something along those lines. Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :yipee: that is great news Mary! If it is going so well already I'm positive it'll only end in sticky BFP :dust:

Thanks Pamela!! I'm beyond happy with these results! Many women are upset when they see less then 7 follies but I feel if there's less, my body will be focusing on those ones to make sure they're healthy little beans! :) FX thats the case for me! I thought for sure my RE would say this isn't a good number but he was actually very happy with the results, which made me happy! Lol. I'm just anxious now as to whether ill be doing more meds after my estrogen levels go down. Since my follies would be a "optimal size" for retrieval by Monday, hopefully they'll just have me trigger tomorrow/Sunday night but they want to make sure my estrogen isn't too high before the trigger because that will cause OHSS so I'm thinking they're just keeping track of those levels & then will tell me to trigger after the levels are where they want them and possibly even have me do another U/S. I'm guessing that the retrieval will be Mon/Tues but we'll see! I'm going to be so anxious while I wait to hear from the nurse tomorrow so I KNOW what the next step will be instead of trying to GUESS what the next step will be! Lol. She didn't want to give me a true answer because it all depends on my bloods tomorrow, which I'm fine with. I can't wait to be in a TWW that'll actually has good odds of ending in a BFP! :) Hopefully ill have an amazing announcement to make after all of this is done! FX!


----------



## FingersX88

Hello there-

I'm new to this and basically all forums, but today I'm hurting and looking for support. Little background; I'm 27 and my husband and I have been married almost 3 years. Since January we have been trying ( so not long) and so far I'm dealing with 2 losses already and just looking for some support, or success stories. (i'm sorry if my story is long) 

March was a rough month in our home, husband didn't get promotion he has been working towards for 2 years. This would have not only helped out his stress life ( he is a state trooper and the promotion would have taken him off the road) but also mine- as it would have moved us to the town where i work in which is 45 mins away from where we live with some of the most dangerous interstate between them. Anyways, I had felt a little off and very crampy. I decided to take a test a few days prior to missing my period ( i apologize i don't know all of the abbreviations yet), anyways- test actually came back with a very faint yes which shocked me and was super exciting. We decided I would re-test a few days after my actual date and then go to the doc.. etc. The day after i should of started we were going to go on a little ice cream date- i went to the bathroom, and had realized my period had started- Chemical Pregnancy. Was crushed- but would try again next month. 

April- didn't feel like we tried enough but just maybe. Again I felt off- but decided to remain calm and do nothing about it. I was 5 days late and vowed to wait until my husband gets home tomorrow from a training out of state to test- However i didn't get to wait. Last night I saw what looked like the start of my period- i lost my mind and quickly ran out to buy tests. With tears in my eyes i took one last night- expecting a negative. However to my surprise there was 2 lines! Darker than last month. I danced around and got down on my knees to give thanks. 

This morning changed it all.. I went to the bathroom and decided to test again, as i was sitting looking at even stronger positive- i looked down and saw all red. I again lost it, and quickly ran down stairs to drink anything i could find to test again. I took 3 test this morning, while bleeding, and all three said yes. I called the doc as soon as they opened and they had me come in for blood work and then an apt later in the afternoon. 

Just got the call an hour ago that they didn't think i needed to come in to do an ultrasound. If i'm where i said i would be with my first day of my last period i would be 5 weeks and my Hcg level was only at 36. Nurse told me that I have probably had a miscarriage :( I'm scheduled to go Sunday to get my blood drawn again to be re-tested but my guess is that come Monday I will be told my numbers dropped. I guess just looking for support during this time- and into the future. Wishing all magic baby dust.... just hurting so much right now


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia - :hug:

Mary - I'm so excited for you!!! 

AFM - I'm scheduled for the end of the month only bc my ob (who's the only one in town) is fully scheduled. They even know how long it's been since my lmp, but there's nothing they can do. I'm ok waiting, although I wish I were more certain about an edd. If I JUST got prego in April, My edd would be in mid January, but with my lmp being so long ago, as well as short and light... *SIGH* I'm getting a couple frer and a couple cheap Target digi's over the weekend. I'll stop testing when I get a clear line or when I get a pregnant on a digi. :lol:


----------



## Querida87

Fingers - I'm so sorry to hear that your getting such a bad start to your journey towards baby. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed (FX) that you're one of the few women who gets a normal period while pregnant, and that you're either not as far along as you thought, or simply experiencing a slow hcg level rise. We're all glad you came and joined us and wishing you the best. I'm Brianna btw. :hug:


----------



## FingersX88

Thank you, Brianna. 

Truly appreciate it. I read all of the encouraging stories online, but have a feeling I'm not going to be one of them this time. Thank you for your support. My name is Sarah :)


----------



## FingersX88

Wishing you the best!- Sylvia


----------



## thopkins0620

Fingers this thread is full of amazing women with lots of encouraging stories!! I myself have suffered a loss and never had anyone to talk to other than my dh. I wish I would have known about this then.. you are in a great place and we will all be here with you!! My name is tonya and if you ever need to talk you can private message me or we can talk on here. I will be praying for you.. God Bless


----------



## FingersX88

thopkins0620 said:


> Fingers this thread is full of amazing women with lots of encouraging stories!! I myself have suffered a loss and never had anyone to talk to other than my dh. I wish I would have known about this then.. you are in a great place and we will all be here with you!! My name is tonya and if you ever need to talk you can private message me or we can talk on here. I will be praying for you.. God Bless

I truly appreciate it, tonya! I am feeling so along right now, and get so discouraged because it seems everwhere i turn someone is getting pregnant. I'm sorry for your loss as well. My name is Sarah.


----------



## thopkins0620

I know EXACTLY how you feel... my friend just told me yesterday that she was pregnant.. now don't get me wrong I am happy for them but I can't help but feel like, it's my turn...


----------



## FingersX88

Yes- my FB feed is full of pregnancy announcements, bellies and babies. And being asked why I haven't started yet is sometimes very hard to handle. I'm beyond thrilled for everyone else- but just wonder if it will ever be me.


----------



## FingersX88

I apologize apparently i'm not as tech savy as i think- have no clue how to private message anyone- so if you have thank you. I just don't know how to respond. 

Wish this hurting feeling would go away- has anyone heard of a similar experience like mine and it actually turned out ok? :( I've read stories that give me hope but then i feel like i should stop trying to live in other's shoes and realize my story is different than theirs


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Tonya, your chart is still looking good with your temps still up, are ou going to test again or have I missed it? FX!

Welcome to the group Sarah! I'm so sorry for all your heart ache and the loss you have suffered :hugs: The ladies on here got me into the serious TTC business with ovulation sticks and temping and their support is just great!

It's normal to feel sad when other pregnancies are announced as you are sad for yourself even though you are happy for friends.

Take time to be kind to yourself hun. It is great news that you can get pregnant so you still have faith to hold onto :hugs:

We are here if you want to rant or cry any time!!!


----------



## FingersX88

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Tonya, your chart is still looking good with your temps still up, are ou going to test again or have I missed it? FX!
> 
> Welcome to the group Sarah! I'm so sorry for all your heart ache and the loss you have suffered :hugs: The ladies on here got me into the serious TTC business with ovulation sticks and temping and their support is just great!
> 
> It's normal to feel sad when other pregnancies are announced as you are sad for yourself even though you are happy for friends.
> 
> Take time to be kind to yourself hun. It is great news that you can get pregnant so you still have faith to hold onto :hugs:
> 
> We are here if you want to rant or cry any time!!!


Thank you so much- just wish I could know for sure to let this go this time instead of holding on and hurting more. But thank you- i can tell this is an amazing group- so blessed to find you all :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh, I'm Pamela btw. You can get pregnant so it sounds like maybe you just need some help in the beginning to maintain it. I'm no expert but I've read and there are other ladies that is/was on this thread that had losses and then took progestrone to maintain the pregnancy. Have you thought about making an appointment with your gynea? They can help you if they know your history and hopefully the next BFP will be sticky


----------



## FingersX88

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh, I'm Pamela btw. You can get pregnant so it sounds like maybe you just need some help in the beginning to maintain it. I'm no expert but I've read and there are other ladies that is/was on this thread that had losses and then took progestrone to maintain the pregnancy. Have you thought about making an appointment with your gynea? They can help you if they know your history and hopefully the next BFP will be sticky

Hello Pamela. I'm hoping when the doc calls with the results of my newest blood test on Monday I can talk to them about it- and talk about options. Sorry i'm just a so emotional today and feel like being on here is helping. My husband or DH i'm guessing won't be home until tonight- so dealing with all of this solo has been hard


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah hun I can just imagine how hard it must be for you. I hope that your Dr can give you a plan going forward as nobody should endure so much pain during what is suppose to be a happy time when you start planning a family.

Just remember you're not doing anything wrong and you WILL be blessed with a rainbow baby. Not a question of if but rather when. Will hope it is real soon :hugs:


----------



## FingersX88

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah hun I can just imagine how hard it must be for you. I hope that your Dr can give you a plan going forward as nobody should endure so much pain during what is suppose to be a happy time when you start planning a family.
> 
> Just remember you're not doing anything wrong and you WILL be blessed with a rainbow baby. Not a question of if but rather when. Will hope it is real soon :hugs:

Thank you- i appreciate it :hug:


----------



## thopkins0620

Hugs to you fingers!!! 

Wunna bubba- I have been testing every stinking day twice a day and nothing but bfn... and I am officially out of tests!! So I can't test until I buy some and I am not planning to go to the store so.... I guess I'm gonna wait until the witch comes!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Do you normally have a 16 day lp? I see in your sig you've got 4 more days to go. 
If so then you might just be too early with the tests for them to pick it up.

FX that is the case :dust:


----------



## thopkins0620

It's normally a 17 day lp. Yeah the witch ain't due til Wed


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Or she won't be here for at least 9 months :dance:
FX for you hun!


----------



## thopkins0620

Thanks I'm trying to stay positive!!!:happydance:
I just want my :bfp: fx for you too dear!!!


----------



## FingersX88

FX to all. I'm hoping that today can end up with good results for someone else. Then maybe someday my turn will come <3


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome, fingers! We're here to offer support! I'm Michelle btw!


----------



## FingersX88

Michellebelle said:


> Welcome, fingers! We're here to offer support! I'm Michelle btw!

Thank ou Michelle- much appreciated. :hug:


----------



## Jrepp

FingersX88 said:


> Hello there-
> 
> I'm new to this and basically all forums, but today I'm hurting and looking for support. Little background; I'm 27 and my husband and I have been married almost 3 years. Since January we have been trying ( so not long) and so far I'm dealing with 2 losses already and just looking for some support, or success stories. (i'm sorry if my story is long)
> 
> March was a rough month in our home, husband didn't get promotion he has been working towards for 2 years. This would have not only helped out his stress life ( he is a state trooper and the promotion would have taken him off the road) but also mine- as it would have moved us to the town where i work in which is 45 mins away from where we live with some of the most dangerous interstate between them. Anyways, I had felt a little off and very crampy. I decided to take a test a few days prior to missing my period ( i apologize i don't know all of the abbreviations yet), anyways- test actually came back with a very faint yes which shocked me and was super exciting. We decided I would re-test a few days after my actual date and then go to the doc.. etc. The day after i should of started we were going to go on a little ice cream date- i went to the bathroom, and had realized my period had started- Chemical Pregnancy. Was crushed- but would try again next month.
> 
> April- didn't feel like we tried enough but just maybe. Again I felt off- but decided to remain calm and do nothing about it. I was 5 days late and vowed to wait until my husband gets home tomorrow from a training out of state to test- However i didn't get to wait. Last night I saw what looked like the start of my period- i lost my mind and quickly ran out to buy tests. With tears in my eyes i took one last night- expecting a negative. However to my surprise there was 2 lines! Darker than last month. I danced around and got down on my knees to give thanks.
> 
> This morning changed it all.. I went to the bathroom and decided to test again, as i was sitting looking at even stronger positive- i looked down and saw all red. I again lost it, and quickly ran down stairs to drink anything i could find to test again. I took 3 test this morning, while bleeding, and all three said yes. I called the doc as soon as they opened and they had me come in for blood work and then an apt later in the afternoon.
> 
> Just got the call an hour ago that they didn't think i needed to come in to do an ultrasound. If i'm where i said i would be with my first day of my last period i would be 5 weeks and my Hcg level was only at 36. Nurse told me that I have probably had a miscarriage :( I'm scheduled to go Sunday to get my blood drawn again to be re-tested but my guess is that come Monday I will be told my numbers dropped. I guess just looking for support during this time- and into the future. Wishing all magic baby dust.... just hurting so much right now

I am sorry that you have had to experience an early loss and am hoping that this is nothing bad. I can tell you that I am one of a few on this thread that have been where you are. You can read my entire story on my blog https://wordpress.com/post/64521787/1154/ .

Basically I have experienced 3 early losses and tried for quite awhile before finally getting pregnant. So first off I want you to know that you are not alone in this, and the ladies in this thread are an amazing support system. 

As far as what is going on right now, have you been having regular periods or are they long? If you have a longer cycle it is highly possible that you ovulated (o'd) later in your cycle than you think. For example, my cycle length is 31 days and I usually ovulate between cycle days (CD) 17-20 with a luteal phase (LP) of 14 days. Pregnancy based on ovulation is a bit more accurate than going off of the typical 28 day cycle. Another example would be someone who has a 50 day long cycle would ovulate roughly cycle day 36. Lets say that person's last cycle was October 21, 2014......given the standard due date calculator based on a 28 day cycle they would be due July 28th or 27 weeks 3 days along. If you adjust for a longer cycle and later ovulation date the due date shifts to August 19th and the person would only be 24 weeks 2 days along. 

I guess what I'm saying is that you may be less than 5 weeks along. The other thing to know is that hcg levels can vary drastically. If you check out betabase.com you can see how widely the numbers vary. There is a lady in the blogosphere that had her first beta come in at 29, two days later it was over 100. My own pregnancy tests were negative 9 and 11 days past ovulation (DPO) but blazingly positive at 13 days past ovulation and my first beta came in at 637.....so my levels went from less than 25 to over 600 in 2 days. 

Finally, there are women who do bleed for awhile through their first trimester. Several women on this thread did and are due in a few months or less. My sister in law had what was essentially a period every month during her pregnancy and now has a 1 month old.

As hard as it is, try to remain as positive as you can. Stress and negativity aren't going to help anything and if you need to talk, we are hear. 



thopkins0620 said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel... my friend just told me yesterday that she was pregnant.. now don't get me wrong I am happy for them but I can't help but feel like, it's my turn...

This feeling is totally normal. It is good that you are able to recognize and vocalize how you feel. At one point I had 63 facebook friends, most real life friends as well, pregnant at the same time and here I was in the midst of my second and third losses. It is very difficult and you can't help but feel some sort of emotion at seeing someone else obtain what you have been working for. 



FingersX88 said:


> I apologize apparently i'm not as tech savy as i think- have no clue how to private message anyone- so if you have thank you. I just don't know how to respond.
> 
> Wish this hurting feeling would go away- has anyone heard of a similar experience like mine and it actually turned out ok? :( I've read stories that give me hope but then i feel like i should stop trying to live in other's shoes and realize my story is different than theirs

If you are accessing bnb from a computer, there is a link in the top right corner of the screen that says private messages. You can read any private messages from there. 

While I haven't experienced the exact thing that you have, I have had 3 losses and was finally able to get pregnant. Have you had any testing done to make sure that your uterus is free and clear? It sounds silly but I had a septum in my uterus that prevented the little embryos from being able to grow properly.



thopkins0620 said:


> Hugs to you fingers!!!
> 
> Wunna bubba- I have been testing every stinking day twice a day and nothing but bfn... and I am officially out of tests!! So I can't test until I buy some and I am not planning to go to the store so.... I guess I'm gonna wait until the witch comes!!!

I am hoping that the witch stays away and forces you to go to the store for more tests in a few days. Just know that from implantation it can take 2-3 days for hcg to be detected in urine and 2-3 more days for it to show up in blood. So in all reality you should be able to tell 4-6 days after implantation. Looking at your chart you could still be another 2 days or so away from a line from forming. Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

FingersX88 said:


> Hello there-
> 
> I'm new to this and basically all forums, but today I'm hurting and looking for support. Little background; I'm 27 and my husband and I have been married almost 3 years. Since January we have been trying ( so not long) and so far I'm dealing with 2 losses already and just looking for some support, or success stories. (i'm sorry if my story is long)
> 
> March was a rough month in our home, husband didn't get promotion he has been working towards for 2 years. This would have not only helped out his stress life ( he is a state trooper and the promotion would have taken him off the road) but also mine- as it would have moved us to the town where i work in which is 45 mins away from where we live with some of the most dangerous interstate between them. Anyways, I had felt a little off and very crampy. I decided to take a test a few days prior to missing my period ( i apologize i don't know all of the abbreviations yet), anyways- test actually came back with a very faint yes which shocked me and was super exciting. We decided I would re-test a few days after my actual date and then go to the doc.. etc. The day after i should of started we were going to go on a little ice cream date- i went to the bathroom, and had realized my period had started- Chemical Pregnancy. Was crushed- but would try again next month.
> 
> April- didn't feel like we tried enough but just maybe. Again I felt off- but decided to remain calm and do nothing about it. I was 5 days late and vowed to wait until my husband gets home tomorrow from a training out of state to test- However i didn't get to wait. Last night I saw what looked like the start of my period- i lost my mind and quickly ran out to buy tests. With tears in my eyes i took one last night- expecting a negative. However to my surprise there was 2 lines! Darker than last month. I danced around and got down on my knees to give thanks.
> 
> This morning changed it all.. I went to the bathroom and decided to test again, as i was sitting looking at even stronger positive- i looked down and saw all red. I again lost it, and quickly ran down stairs to drink anything i could find to test again. I took 3 test this morning, while bleeding, and all three said yes. I called the doc as soon as they opened and they had me come in for blood work and then an apt later in the afternoon.
> 
> Just got the call an hour ago that they didn't think i needed to come in to do an ultrasound. If i'm where i said i would be with my first day of my last period i would be 5 weeks and my Hcg level was only at 36. Nurse told me that I have probably had a miscarriage :( I'm scheduled to go Sunday to get my blood drawn again to be re-tested but my guess is that come Monday I will be told my numbers dropped. I guess just looking for support during this time- and into the future. Wishing all magic baby dust.... just hurting so much right now

I'm sorry your going through all of this hun. I know how hard this all is and that you've endured so much bad in such a short time :(. I do have hope for you with this one tho, because as Jrepp said, you may have oed late which would make you less then the 5wks the docs believe u are. Doctors like to believe we all ovulate on day 14 of our cycles so if you aren't temping or anything like that to truly track ovulation, they just go by your last period. MOST women ovulate much later or even a little earlier then cycle day 14 so there's still hope! And as jrepp also said, many, many women bleed during early pregnancy. Its known as "break-through bleeding" and its usually due to a change in hormones. Maybe try testing every 2 days over the next week and see if the test continues to get darker. I'm praying for you! Hopefully it's nothing more then normal, early pregnancy bleeding! Lots of hugs your way :hugs: Feel better, hun! And I hope everything is more then ok!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so sick of blood work at this point! And our clinic is pretty far away so it kinda stinks that we have to go back again tomorrow a.m before 9 BUT I'm more then happy to do it if it'll help get us healthy embies to work with. I just hope they can get blood, as I have very tricky veins and the lady today completely screwed up the usual vein they use so it wont be as easy tomorrow as it has been. Hopefully they get it so they can see how much my estrogen went down. I still cant believe it was already over 3000! Thats like retrieval day type of numbers. Lol. I'll be back on to update u ladies tomorrow afternoon. 

Fx for many BFPs this month! :) :dust:


----------



## FingersX88

Jrepp said:


> I am sorry that you have had to experience an early loss and am hoping that this is nothing bad. I can tell you that I am one of a few on this thread that have been where you are. You can read my entire story on my blog https://wordpress.com/post/64521787/1154/ .
> 
> Basically I have experienced 3 early losses and tried for quite awhile before finally getting pregnant. So first off I want you to know that you are not alone in this, and the ladies in this thread are an amazing support system.
> 
> As far as what is going on right now, have you been having regular periods or are they long? If you have a longer cycle it is highly possible that you ovulated (o'd) later in your cycle than you think. For example, my cycle length is 31 days and I usually ovulate between cycle days (CD) 17-20 with a luteal phase (LP) of 14 days. Pregnancy based on ovulation is a bit more accurate than going off of the typical 28 day cycle. Another example would be someone who has a 50 day long cycle would ovulate roughly cycle day 36. Lets say that person's last cycle was October 21, 2014......given the standard due date calculator based on a 28 day cycle they would be due July 28th or 27 weeks 3 days along. If you adjust for a longer cycle and later ovulation date the due date shifts to August 19th and the person would only be 24 weeks 2 days along.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is that you may be less than 5 weeks along. The other thing to know is that hcg levels can vary drastically. If you check out betabase.com you can see how widely the numbers vary. There is a lady in the blogosphere that had her first beta come in at 29, two days later it was over 100. My own pregnancy tests were negative 9 and 11 days past ovulation (DPO) but blazingly positive at 13 days past ovulation and my first beta came in at 637.....so my levels went from less than 25 to over 600 in 2 days.
> 
> Finally, there are women who do bleed for awhile through their first trimester. Several women on this thread did and are due in a few months or less. My sister in law had what was essentially a period every month during her pregnancy and now has a 1 month old.
> 
> As hard as it is, try to remain as positive as you can. Stress and negativity aren't going to help anything and if you need to talk, we are hear. [

Wow- thank you so much for taking the time to write back a response. It's sort of crazy, I've been reading forums all over but to be in them and get support from complete strangers- it just warms my heart.

To be honest I've just barely started to even pay attention to tracking when my period starts and only go off basic ovulation calendars based on that instead of my own body. Might look into a kit after I have sometime to process this all. I guess i'm so mixed because I can at least know that my husband and I can get pregnant- but just discouraged it came and went so quickly. I would love to think that I still have a chance, but to be honest I just do not feel pregnant anymore. My slight nausea has passed and my breasts no longer feel full. I guess I've sort of accepted that come Monday I will get the call saying my numbers are back to negative. 

Thank you for sharing the stories- It is encouraging and does give me hope. I'm sorry for the your losses- :( But you are right- negativity will not help :( Thank you !!! :hugs:


----------



## FingersX88

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry your going through all of this hun. I know how hard this all is and that you've endured so much bad in such a short time :(. I do have hope for you with this one tho, because as Jrepp said, you may have oed late which would make you less then the 5wks the docs believe u are. Doctors like to believe we all ovulate on day 14 of our cycles so if you aren't temping or anything like that to truly track ovulation, they just go by your last period. MOST women ovulate much later or even a little earlier then cycle day 14 so there's still hope! And as jrepp also said, many, many women bleed during early pregnancy. Its known as "break-through bleeding" and its usually due to a change in hormones. Maybe try testing every 2 days over the next week and see if the test continues to get darker. I'm praying for you! Hopefully it's nothing more then normal, early pregnancy bleeding! Lots of hugs your way :hugs: Feel better, hun! And I hope everything is more then ok!!

Thank you so much for your encouragement! I am not sure when i would of oed, but I have a feeling that the doc's pretty darn close. I would also love to believe that there is still a chance- but that feeling of being pregnant just seems to have passed. I'm definitely learning a lot more about pregnancies than I thought I knew and this will help me in the future no matter what news i hear on Monday or not. 

I will keep my FX crossed for you as well!


----------



## Querida87

Ladies, I just had a thought. What if my feb period wasn't a period, but breakthrough bleed? What if I'm seeing disappearing twin and that's why I suddenly got faints that are progressing slowly???

OR: maybe I got lucky and caught it at very low levels and that's why progression seems so slow....

OR.. maybe the manufacturers are skimping on the dye for EPT just like they are for FRER and other brands???

I AM seeing progression, but.. It's been a week since my first super-faint super-duper-squinter... I'm ok waiting for my ob apt; I just wish I had a strong line by now. I'm gonna have my FX that the FRER and cheap digi's come out nicely this weekend/Monday..


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> Ladies, I just had a thought. What if my feb period wasn't a period, but breakthrough bleed? What if I'm seeing disappearing twin and that's why I suddenly got faints that are progressing slowly???
> 
> OR: maybe I got lucky and caught it at very low levels and that's why progression seems so slow....
> 
> OR.. maybe the manufacturers are skimping on the dye for EPT just like they are for FRER and other brands???
> 
> I AM seeing progression, but.. It's been a week since my first super-faint super-duper-squinter... I'm ok waiting for my ob apt; I just wish I had a strong line by now. I'm gonna have my FX that the FRER and cheap digi's come out nicely this weekend/Monday..

Loss of a twin just always stay in the back of my mind this whole pregnancy I think about it everyday. That's exactly how my progression is.... Its so crazy. I wish we could get answers right sway so there is no waiting game :/


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you for the support ladies :)

Welcome Sarah. So sorry for the heartache you've been through we can stay strong together! Baby dust to you!!!

AFM: I FEEL GREAT!!!! I still have extreme hunger, frequent urination, and nausea....but basically the pain is gone and the bleeding is getting lighter by a lot. So I'm not sure if I fully miscarried since I was still early on or I'm still pregnant somehow. I cannot wait for Monday I just want some answers!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Sarah welcome to the group.... I'm really sorry to hear about your story.. :hugs: I may not know the feeling of early losses but i know it's really hard and painful....So glad you found us here where lots of women share their experiences with TTC.. By the way (BTW), im Daphne. It took us 3 years not trying not preventing (NTNP) and a year of actively TTC before we hit the jackpot. Like the other ladies mentioned I hope you are just too early and your numbers will climb up... Have a sticky baby.....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

FingersX88 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your going through all of this hun. I know how hard this all is and that you've endured so much bad in such a short time :(. I do have hope for you with this one tho, because as Jrepp said, you may have oed late which would make you less then the 5wks the docs believe u are. Doctors like to believe we all ovulate on day 14 of our cycles so if you aren't temping or anything like that to truly track ovulation, they just go by your last period. MOST women ovulate much later or even a little earlier then cycle day 14 so there's still hope! And as jrepp also said, many, many women bleed during early pregnancy. Its known as "break-through bleeding" and its usually due to a change in hormones. Maybe try testing every 2 days over the next week and see if the test continues to get darker. I'm praying for you! Hopefully it's nothing more then normal, early pregnancy bleeding! Lots of hugs your way :hugs: Feel better, hun! And I hope everything is more then ok!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your encouragement! I am not sure when i would of oed, but I have a feeling that the doc's pretty darn close. I would also love to believe that there is still a chance- but that feeling of being pregnant just seems to have passed. I'm definitely learning a lot more about pregnancies than I thought I knew and this will help me in the future no matter what news i hear on Monday or not.
> 
> I will keep my FX crossed for you as well!Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I wish you nothing but the best! You've picked a great support group. We've all been TTC a little bit TOO long and so we all have LOTS of info to help you with . Hopefully all of us will be in our pregnancy thread soon! :) Keep us posted! Lots of luck your way!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Quick update....

Labs looked great today. They're having me do 75ius of the menopur tonight, which is the same dose ive been on except in only doing it tonight, and then 75ius of the Gonal-f, which is half of what they had me on. My RE wants me to do just a night time dose of both tonight & then only the Lupron tomorrow a.m & MORE bloods tomorrow! At least I know I'm being monitored very good, as much as all of this b/w and traveling stinks! I *THINK* they'll finally be having me trigger tomorrow, since my follies should be between 16-20mm by tomorrow, plus they'll grow more in the 35hrs after I trigger. So If thing work out how I'm thinking, retrieval should be on Tuesday. I should have a for sure update about retrieval tomorrow. FX! :)


----------



## Querida87

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you for the support ladies :)
> 
> Welcome Sarah. So sorry for the heartache you've been through we can stay strong together! Baby dust to you!!!
> 
> AFM: I FEEL GREAT!!!! I still have extreme hunger, frequent urination, and nausea....but basically the pain is gone and the bleeding is getting lighter by a lot. So I'm not sure if I fully miscarried since I was still early on or I'm still pregnant somehow. I cannot wait for Monday I just want some answers!

I'm so glad you're feeling better! FX for great news! :dust:

I know the waiting is hard; I can't get my preliminary prenatal until the 26th. As my ob is the only one in town, and as I'll be out of state on vacay June 10-20, I'll probably not get a prelim ulstaround and edd until the end of June!! I'm really not impatient to see the doc or for pregnancy progression; in fact, I'm very ready to take it slow and enjoy this pregnancy. I just wanna know how far in I am, you know?


----------



## FingersX88

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you for the support ladies :)
> 
> Welcome Sarah. So sorry for the heartache you've been through we can stay strong together! Baby dust to you!!!
> 
> AFM: I FEEL GREAT!!!! I still have extreme hunger, frequent urination, and nausea....but basically the pain is gone and the bleeding is getting lighter by a lot. So I'm not sure if I fully miscarried since I was still early on or I'm still pregnant somehow. I cannot wait for Monday I just want some answers!


Thank you! I appreciate it!

If you don't mind me asking how far along are you and what were your symptoms? I'm trying to come to grips that come Monday I will be toldmy numbers are completely down- but i still have a little hope. fX for you!


----------



## Querida87

That's the way to do it Sarah, prepare for the worst but hope for the best. :dust: and :hug:


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay mary! I'm so glad your ovaries are responding well! 

Anyone else watching the Mayweather paquiao fight tonight?


----------



## mommysylvia

froggyfrog said:


> Yay mary! I'm so glad your ovaries are responding well!
> 
> Anyone else watching the Mayweather paquiao fight tonight?

Yes I am! My grandmas and my house has it so either place I go we'll see it...I can't wait till the main fight! Lol



FingersX88 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how far along are you and what were your symptoms? I'm trying to come to grips that come Monday I will be toldmy numbers are completely down- but i still have a little hope. fX for you!

I'm 5 weeks... Well as for now I having miscarriage symptoms (bleeding, tissue, lower back pain, abdominal cramps and dizzyness went away).... Pregnancy symptoms I still have mild nausea like usual, my leg hairs still aren't growing lol I have hemorrhoids and they don't hurt when I'm pregnant and I feel fine in the bathroom department. 



Querida87 said:


> I'm so glad you're feeling better! FX for great news! :dust:
> 
> I know the waiting is hard; I can't get my preliminary prenatal until the 26th. As my ob is the only one in town, and as I'll be out of state on vacay June 10-20, I'll probably not get a prelim ulstaround and edd until the end of June!! I'm really not impatient to see the doc or for pregnancy progression; in fact, I'm very ready to take it slow and enjoy this pregnancy. I just wanna know how far in I am, you know?

Yes the wait is excruciating I just want to know my betas already! The end of June is forever! I was freaking out when they told me my first prenatal appt is June 1st!;


----------



## Michellebelle

First injectable done! Husband gave it to me in the back of my arm and I didn't feel it at all. Hope the next two days are just as easy! Then off for bloods Tuesday morning and to the doc to check my follicles in the afternoon. I hope they look good, and I can do a trigger shot this week!


----------



## Querida87

feeling a little disappointed bc my "best frien" (the unsupportive, dismissive one) actually went out and bought digi's of the same brand line test I've ben using. After a long day and a lot of water and some soda as well, it came up negative. I expected that; after all, my lines are still pretty faint. But I wish it had shown up pregnant. Just to shut her up..

Mary - hooray! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Sylvia, we were going to go watch it somewhere but the cover is 25 dollars a head, so we just ordered it! I made jalapeño dip and we have money bet on paquiao! I figured we can pay 90 dollars vs 50 (probably more after food and drinks) and be able to pause when we want. 

GL michelle! Fx the injectable work and your blood work comes back with great news! 

Sorry about your friend que! Maybe save your next digital for fmu!


----------



## Querida87

progression
 



Attached Files:







untitled (16).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 8









untitled (71).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6









untitled 5-1-15 (2).jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cutieq

Froggy and Sylvia, we had a fight party tonight. Fun party, but boring fight!!


----------



## mdscpa

Me and DH have different bets... I bet for Pacquaio and he's with Mayweather. Most Filipinos will vote for Pacquiao, DH is one of the few who will always pick the other... :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

That's great Mary... Eggies are listening with all our chants.. :D Be waiting for more updates today.... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Brianna, your tests should really start darkening by now... I have no idea or experience with that brand but i somehow feel like you need a different test.... Your last test shows a definite faint line more visible than the previous tests.... 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutieq

Que, I have to agree with Daphne. You should have a more definite line by now. Can you go get blood conformation or try another brand?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, I agree with the other ladies. I do see very faint lines but they should be darker by now. I do have experience with all brands pretty much and as I said the other day, blue dye tests almost always leave a little something behind. I really wish u could get blood work because sometimes its just not very detectable in urine samples. My bff couldn't get a positive for weeks and weeks but she was indeed 6 wks one time and 12wks another time. I hope everything works out hun! Lots of dust your way! :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

I have the same story like Mary and i believe i've mentioned it here months ago. A friend of mine never got + hpts after her period was due. She tested every month but all came back negative then she decided to get to a clinic and get examined only to find out she's already 12 weeks pregnant.... I know your OB won't see you til 26th or so but i guess a clinic can get your blood tested to confirm pregnancy... FX...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> That's great Mary... Eggies are listening with all our chants.. :D Be waiting for more updates today.... :dance:

They def are listening! :haha:. I'm anxiously awaiting the phone call from the nurse after my labs this a.m. I'm hoping she'll tell me to trigger, as if my follies are growing at 1-2mm/day like they should, they'll DEF be ready by Tues and I'm worried they'll be "over-matured" if they wait longer. I'm sure my doctor knows what he's doing though so I'll trust in what they say. I will say, my arms cant handle much more b/w so I sure hope I can get a day off from bloods at this point! The lady today really made me sore. She wouldn't listen to me when I told her where my "to go" spot was so she tried everywhere but there first and then she finally went where I told her and what do you know, she got it! Ugh. I hate when they don't listen in the lab! Ive gone in like 4 times this wk, I've studied which spots work best! Lol. 
Anyway, i will def be back on to update u all in a bit! It'll probably be about 3-4hrs before I hear anything. This is torture! The last few days have gone by slower then this whole entire cycle, it seems. FX its all smooth sailing from here!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> First injectable done! Husband gave it to me in the back of my arm and I didn't feel it at all. Hope the next two days are just as easy! Then off for bloods Tuesday morning and to the doc to check my follicles in the afternoon. I hope they look good, and I can do a trigger shot this week!

Well done! :) I'm so excited to see how well you respond! I bet you'll do great! FX! What are you doing for injections? Sorry if I already asked you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

If I get to trigger tonight, my transfer would be either 2 days before mothers day or ON mother's day! . So either way, ill be "PUPO" on mother's day, lol. :). I thought mother's day was a nice sign...fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> First injectable done! Husband gave it to me in the back of my arm and I didn't feel it at all. Hope the next two days are just as easy! Then off for bloods Tuesday morning and to the doc to check my follicles in the afternoon. I hope they look good, and I can do a trigger shot this week!
> 
> Well done! :) I'm so excited to see how well you respond! I bet you'll do great! FX! What are you doing for injections? Sorry if I already asked you!Click to expand...

I'm using 3 days of Follistim and I also have an ovidrel shot in my refrigerator when I get the go ahead to take that!


----------



## laurac1988

It's all getting very exciting Mary!!! Can't wait for more BFPs in this group!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, any news from your hospital?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, any news from your hospital?

No trigger for me tonight :(. But I do have a scan tomorrow to see if I can trigger tomorrow. Ive finally actually been told the scan & MORE b/w tomorrow will be to see if its time to trigger so it SHOULD be Wednesday at the latest. Before they had me in limbo, just guessing when trigger would be. But now all 9 follies should be mature by retrieval! :) Cant wait to see how many eggs we actually get/ how many fertilize! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> First injectable done! Husband gave it to me in the back of my arm and I didn't feel it at all. Hope the next two days are just as easy! Then off for bloods Tuesday morning and to the doc to check my follicles in the afternoon. I hope they look good, and I can do a trigger shot this week!
> 
> Well done! :) I'm so excited to see how well you respond! I bet you'll do great! FX! What are you doing for injections? Sorry if I already asked you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using 3 days of Follistim and I also have an ovidrel shot in my refrigerator when I get the go ahead to take that!Click to expand...

Cant wait for u to get the go ahead! I'll be triggering with 10,000ius of HCG and omg, waiting to trigger has been the longest part of this cycle for me these past few days! Lol. The follistim is alot like the menopur that I'm on & ive had a great response so far. I bet you'll respond just as well to the follistim! :) good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! Mary!

And I'm so excited for you! What an eventful cycle. So many milestones. :) I cannot wait for you to get your BFP!


----------



## mommysylvia

So exciting Mary!


----------



## Querida87

So.. I wanna talk about my belly. In the last couple weeks, I've noticed that my stomach between my pelvic bone and belly button is more and more sensitive to pressure and seems harder than a month or so ago. I take pics every few weeks as gym motivation. I now look like 4 months pregnant all of a sudden.. I am overweight and have a lower ab flab flap. But the rest of my belly is now harder and rounder and it's really noticeable. The pics in the white bra are from before my lmp in Feb. The green bra is about a week or so before my first faint lines.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7









untitled (9).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4









untitled (6).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Querida87

This is now, at my lowest weight, with a very round, rather hard, and quite sensitive belly, looking 3-4months already.. WTH????
 



Attached Files:







untitled (10).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









untitled (11).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









untitled (13).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, any news from your hospital?
> 
> No trigger for me tonight :(. But I do have a scan tomorrow to see if I can trigger tomorrow. Ive finally actually been told the scan & MORE b/w tomorrow will be to see if its time to trigger so it SHOULD be Wednesday at the latest. Before they had me in limbo, just guessing when trigger would be. But now all 9 follies should be mature by retrieval! :) Cant wait to see how many eggs we actually get/ how many fertilize! FX FX FX!Click to expand...

This is going to be a good week for you Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mary, any news from your hospital?
> 
> No trigger for me tonight :(. But I do have a scan tomorrow to see if I can trigger tomorrow. Ive finally actually been told the scan & MORE b/w tomorrow will be to see if its time to trigger so it SHOULD be Wednesday at the latest. Before they had me in limbo, just guessing when trigger would be. But now all 9 follies should be mature by retrieval! :) Cant wait to see how many eggs we actually get/ how many fertilize! FX FX FX!Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to be a good week for you Mary!Click to expand...

Thanks Dani! I think so, too! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So just got out of my u/s....
Follicle measurements: 1 @ 21mm, 1 @ 20mm, 3 @ 18mm, & 2 @ 17mm. All measuring great! :) There's 3 more measuring about 13-14mm so the little ones caught up some & MAY be ready by the time of retrieval. My u/s tech and myself think they'll tell me to trigger tonight but we shall see! If they wait another day, that 21mm follie will be a little too mature, u know. FX for a great phone call today!! I'll keep u all posted.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks! Mary!
> 
> And I'm so excited for you! What an eventful cycle. So many milestones. :) I cannot wait for you to get your BFP!

Thanks, Michelle! This is the most exciting cycle I have had since I found out my tube was blocked! I am so so grateful to have this opportunity!! Can't wait for the end results!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida, I wish my phone would let me post pics! I took a pic of my belly at the start of IVF and then again 2 days ago and OMG! If I didn't know for sure that I'm not pregnant yet, I would SWEAR I was right now! My belly is so hard and its even round! The docs said its from not only my swollen ovary but lots of bloating from hormones. (which could be whats happening to u too..?) My belly is literally bigger then it was when I was 6wks pregnant with Aiden! Lol. Darn hormones! :haha:. 
Also, are u still bding? I would if i were u because you could miss an opportunity to become pregnant IF you aren't already. I do know that your blue dye tests that you started posted about a wk ago should def show more then a shadow line right now if it were more than am evap. Ugh, i hate that ur going through this! I cant wait for the docs to take u For bloods! Just be sure to BD in the meantime so you dont miss a possible fertile phase that could occur. Good luck Brianna. I truly hope u get ur answer ASAP!!!! Lots of hugs your way!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> So just got out of my u/s....
> Follicle measurements: 1 @ 21mm, 1 @ 20mm, 3 @ 18mm, & 2 @ 17mm. All measuring great! :) There's 3 more measuring about 13-14mm so the little ones caught up some & MAY be ready by the time of retrieval. My u/s tech and myself think they'll tell me to trigger tonight but we shall see! If they wait another day, that 21mm follie will be a little too mature, u know. FX for a great phone call today!! I'll keep u all posted.

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Having 2 that are really ready for trigger I guess they will let you tonight. Plus the other 5 (17/18) are very good..... Really getting excited for you Mary... Here's hoping for :bfp: twins.... :yipee: FX.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> So just got out of my u/s....
> Follicle measurements: 1 @ 21mm, 1 @ 20mm, 3 @ 18mm, & 2 @ 17mm. All measuring great! :) There's 3 more measuring about 13-14mm so the little ones caught up some & MAY be ready by the time of retrieval. My u/s tech and myself think they'll tell me to trigger tonight but we shall see! If they wait another day, that 21mm follie will be a little too mature, u know. FX for a great phone call today!! I'll keep u all posted.
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Having 2 that are really ready for trigger I guess they will let you tonight. Plus the other 5 (17/18) are very good..... Really getting excited for you Mary... Here's hoping for :bfp: twins.... :yipee: FX.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! :) For IVF, anything 18 & above is ready for trigger so there's actually 5 ready & then 2 that will most likely be ready by tomorrow, at the rate their growing! Yay! It's a little different with in-vitro, I think because of the fertilization process. I'm very happy with the sizes & cannot wait to hear from the nurse today! :happydance: FX FX FXX!!! Plus they'll all grow another 2-4mm by actual retrieval day if I were to trigger tonight. I'm excited to see how many eggs we get fertilized! They say a follie over 15/16mm can have a mature egg in it so I have a potential at 7 (give or take) at the moment but ill be happy with even just 5!


----------



## ab75

I still read to check on you ladies. Good luck Mary,I've got a good feeling for you :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

ab75 said:


> I still read to check on you ladies. Good luck Mary,I've got a good feeling for you :hugs:

aww thank u so much!! How are u?! I miss seeing u on here!! Stay tuned, about 14 days from now and I should know whether this works or not! FX super tight!


----------



## ab75

Thank you. I'm good thanks, all good here. Can't believe Frazer is 4 months already. Time is going too quick. I will definitely be hanging around for your bfp xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

ab75 said:


> Thank you. I'm good thanks, all good here. Can't believe Frazer is 4 months already. Time is going too quick. I will definitely be hanging around for your bfp xx

omgoshhh!! 4 months?!! Time truly does fly by!!! That's so crazy to me! I feel like a TTC veteran, hearing your LO is already 4 months! :haha:. I really shouldn't say "TTC veteran" because there's many who have been trying longer then I have, that's for sure, sadly, but you do make me feel like one! Lol. I'm so happy for you, abs! And I'm very excited that your here rooting for me! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

aidensmommy1 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm good thanks, all good here. Can't believe Frazer is 4 months already. Time is going too quick. I will definitely be hanging around for your bfp xx
> 
> omgoshhh!! 4 months?!! Time truly does fly by!!! That's so crazy to me! I feel like a TTC veteran, hearing your LO is already 4 months! :haha:. I really shouldn't say "TTC veteran" because there's many who have been trying longer then I have, that's for sure, sadly, but you do make me feel like one! Lol. I'm so happy for you, abs! And I'm very excited that your here rooting for me! :) FX!Click to expand...

Oh and btw, I love the pics! So beautiful!!! <3


Idk why, my phone wouldn't let me edit a post or post at all for that matter so I had to just quote it again to get everything else to pop up...lol. My phone is so messed up!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am so anxious awaiting the phone call from the RE's office right now! Time WAS flying by for me until I had to start waiting on these phone calls! Lol. Hopefully only 1-2 more hrs to go until I know what's next! FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> So just got out of my u/s....
> Follicle measurements: 1 @ 21mm, 1 @ 20mm, 3 @ 18mm, & 2 @ 17mm. All measuring great! :) There's 3 more measuring about 13-14mm so the little ones caught up some & MAY be ready by the time of retrieval. My u/s tech and myself think they'll tell me to trigger tonight but we shall see! If they wait another day, that 21mm follie will be a little too mature, u know. FX for a great phone call today!! I'll keep u all posted.

Any updates yet or am I too early??? 

I'm going crazy with excitement here and cannot wait for you to go all trigger happy :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> I am so anxious awaiting the phone call from the RE's office right now! Time WAS flying by for me until I had to start waiting on these phone calls! Lol. Hopefully only 1-2 more hrs to go until I know what's next! FX!

Haha I was just about to ask you how long is our wait.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Idk how i just realized today was supposed to be retrieval day. I better change my signature! Hopefully it'll be the 6th thought :). I'm lucky to stem for such a short amount of time, even if trigger ends up being tomorrow. I was looking on FF and alot of women stem for 12+ days. I feel very lucky to have such a good response. Now lets hope 1-2 of these follicles turn to very healthy embryo's that will implant perfectly! :) I told dh that I just hope to have the 1-2 we want to transfer. The number really doesn't matter, its def more the quality & having less will make it an easier choice ... Lol. I'm looking at possibly having less then 7 eggs very positively. I've been doing great staying stress free & I hope I can remain that way! . I would love to have at least 1 day 5 to freeze but I'll be happy just having enough for transfer this time, since I hope & pray this is it! I'm getting very, very excited, if u all can't tell. Lol. I shouldn't even be on the internet right now, as my data plan is at 90% until it renews on the 7th but I can't stop coming online! Its so addicting! :haha: 

Anyway, I'm blabbering now. I meant to just say that it stinks retrieval wasn't today but its ok because my follies needed the time to mature so I'm more then ok with the delay :).


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> So just got out of my u/s....
> Follicle measurements: 1 @ 21mm, 1 @ 20mm, 3 @ 18mm, & 2 @ 17mm. All measuring great! :) There's 3 more measuring about 13-14mm so the little ones caught up some & MAY be ready by the time of retrieval. My u/s tech and myself think they'll tell me to trigger tonight but we shall see! If they wait another day, that 21mm follie will be a little too mature, u know. FX for a great phone call today!! I'll keep u all posted.
> 
> Any updates yet or am I too early???
> 
> I'm going crazy with excitement here and cannot wait for you to go all trigger happy :happydance:Click to expand...

Still too early :(. Lol. It seems like an eternity!!! :haha:. But hopefully within the next hr, at the latest, I hope! FX!


----------



## mommysylvia

I already told the ladies on the pregnancy thread....
Thank all of you ladies for being so supportive.
No more sad faces, I feel great! I didn't get too sad this time because I knew it was possible to happen again plus I was so early.... So I feel much better about it this time.

I went to my ob appointment today and my new doctor is AMAZING! He's so nice and understanding, he gave me a ultrasound right away and it showed my uterus is empty/closed and the miscarriage is basically finished. He gave me birth control pills for 4 months then he wants us to start trying right away 
I feel very relieved, Its a very long wait in our time lol but I can do it .

I will be checking in every once in a while to see all the new BFPs and births that will be happening within this timeframe... and I hope to join all of you again in September :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm glad you have such a great Dr Sylvia xx


----------



## froggyfrog

That's great news sylvia. I'm so happy that you have some peace. Btw, your boys are gorgeous! 

Mary, I keep checking in to see if you got the call yet! They better not keep us waiting for too long!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woooo! TRIGGER TONIGHT!!! :happydance: Retrieval is Wed a.m at 8 a.m :). I'm nervous for that but def more excited! The nurse said my RE was very happy with my follies and the quick rate they've grown :). I am so excited! Woo! So trigger is tonight at 9pm and that's the last @ home injection! The nurses will be injecting my progesterone and oil after my ER & ET. Well, here's to a soon-to come very successful retrieval!  FX!


----------



## cutieq

Hooray!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck, Sylvia. I too am VERY happy u have a great doctor! You def need a doc while in the TTC business. I'm glad ur feeling better and I have lots of hope & faith for you! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Mary!!!!!! That is so awesome!!!!!

BFP coming right up

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Fab news Mary! Let's do this!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Very excited to be in this particular TWW! Hopefully AF won't be showing her ugly face for another 10 months or so! . 

My boobs are killing me already! I already know sore bbs most def will not be a good pg indicator for me! Lol.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Mary! That's awesome! 

I had a 10 DPO BFN today. I know it's still a tad early. I also had my progesterone checked today and it's 14.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck, TTC! I hope your BFP is just a day or two away! :). :dust:


----------



## Querida87

No more tests for me. Partly because I can't afford them right now, pertly because stressing over my results is not good for me. I'm just gonna wait for my apt and see what happens. But JIC I don't think I'll be telling anyone else that I am prego until I get confirmation..


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> That's great news sylvia. I'm so happy that you have some peace. Btw, your boys are gorgeous!
> 
> Mary, I keep checking in to see if you got the call yet! They better not keep us waiting for too long!

Chelsea did your mom find a job in Denver yet? 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Woooo! TRIGGER TONIGHT!!! :happydance: Retrieval is Wed a.m at 8 a.m :). I'm nervous for that but def more excited! The nurse said my RE was very happy with my follies and the quick rate they've grown :). I am so excited! Woo! So trigger is tonight at 9pm and that's the last @ home injection! The nurses will be injecting my progesterone and oil after my ER & ET. Well, here's to a soon-to come very successful retrieval!  FX!

Thats awesome Mary. I have everything crossed for you and hope that you get some great eggs from the retrieval.



TTC74 said:


> Congrats Mary! That's awesome!
> 
> I had a 10 DPO BFN today. I know it's still a tad early. I also had my progesterone checked today and it's 14.

I'm sorry TTC. I don't know what the progesterone level means but I hope it is a good thing. Your chart looks great.


----------



## Michellebelle

mommysylvia said:


> I already told the ladies on the pregnancy thread....
> Thank all of you ladies for being so supportive.
> No more sad faces, I feel great! I didn't get too sad this time because I knew it was possible to happen again plus I was so early.... So I feel much better about it this time.
> 
> I went to my ob appointment today and my new doctor is AMAZING! He's so nice and understanding, he gave me a ultrasound right away and it showed my uterus is empty/closed and the miscarriage is basically finished. He gave me birth control pills for 4 months then he wants us to start trying right away
> I feel very relieved, Its a very long wait in our time lol but I can do it .
> 
> I will be checking in every once in a while to see all the new BFPs and births that will be happening within this timeframe... and I hope to join all of you again in September :)

So glad you have such an amazing doctor that will take care of you! Also glad that you're feeling all better!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Woooo! TRIGGER TONIGHT!!! :happydance: Retrieval is Wed a.m at 8 a.m :). I'm nervous for that but def more excited! The nurse said my RE was very happy with my follies and the quick rate they've grown :). I am so excited! Woo! So trigger is tonight at 9pm and that's the last @ home injection! The nurses will be injecting my progesterone and oil after my ER & ET. Well, here's to a soon-to come very successful retrieval!  FX!


Yaaaay! So exciting! :happydance:



TTC74 said:


> Congrats Mary! That's awesome!
> 
> I had a 10 DPO BFN today. I know it's still a tad early. I also had my progesterone checked today and it's 14.

I don't know anything about progesterone levels, but hope you get a BFP in the next couple of days! Fx!


----------



## thopkins0620

Ok so I'm 15 dpo, neg hpt, swore I saw a line last night, but anyways... I have been spotting off and on for the past three days but here's the kicker it's only in the evenings when it happens and only maybe once or twice. And it's only when I wipe. Been wearing a pad but nothing on it. The spotting is not bright red, it's not Brown, it's like a yellowy pink... temp waS down yesterday then went back up a bit.. help!!! Lol I'm going crazy!!! Af is not due til Wed


----------



## Michellebelle

thopkins0620 said:


> Ok so I'm 15 dpo, neg hpt, swore I saw a line last night, but anyways... I have been spotting off and on for the past three days but here's the kicker it's only in the evenings when it happens and only maybe once or twice. And it's only when I wipe. Been wearing a pad but nothing on it. The spotting is not bright red, it's not Brown, it's like a yellowy pink... temp waS down yesterday then went back up a bit.. help!!! Lol I'm going crazy!!! Af is not due til Wed

Keeping my fx for you that AF stays away and you're having late implantation bleeding! Your LP is so long, I'm jealous!


----------



## Michellebelle

Getting what feels like some ovary pains tonight. I hope that means the injections are working. I hope it doesn't mean I'm Oing super-early though, or I'd miss it!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ttc are you medicated?

Jess not yet, she applied to a lot of hospitals though!


----------



## TTC74

froggyfrog said:


> Ttc are you medicated?

Yes. This was my 3rd and final round of clomid. 150 mg day 5-9. 

I took a FRER tonight and thought I saw a shadow. Fx it turns into a line over the next day or two!


----------



## froggyfrog

TTC74 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Ttc are you medicated?
> 
> Yes. This was my 3rd and final round of clomid. 150 mg day 5-9.
> 
> I took a FRER tonight and thought I saw a shadow. Fx it turns into a line over the next day or two!Click to expand...


Fx! Post your tests so I can obsess over them!

That's really not that high of progesterone for a medicated cycle. I'm so hoping that this is your bfp cycle, but if for some reason it's not have you thought about trying femara? My previous medicated cycles were 10, and after femara went up to the high 20s


----------



## melewen

Mary I am so completely thrilled for you!!! When will you test, remind me? We're going on a cruise Monday for our babymoon and I don't wanna miss the news.. Lol. Fx so tight!

Thopkins do you usually spot? 

Ladies post those tests so we can spot some lines!


----------



## ab75

Great news Mary xx


----------



## mdscpa

Wonderful news Mary.... :dance: Getting close now to your :bfp: announcement!!! :wohoo:

Tonya, FX the :witch: will never visit you and you get your :bfp: soon.


TTC74, chart's looking great..... FX :bfp: is just around the corner.


:dust: to you all ladies....


----------



## froggyfrog

There is so much hope for this cycle! I had a dream last night that I had SO MUCH ewcm! It was non stop, I was wiping and wiping and it kept coming! Fx this is a good sign!


----------



## FingersX88

mommysylvia said:


> I already told the ladies on the pregnancy thread....
> Thank all of you ladies for being so supportive.
> No more sad faces, I feel great! I didn't get too sad this time because I knew it was possible to happen again plus I was so early.... So I feel much better about it this time.
> 
> I went to my ob appointment today and my new doctor is AMAZING! He's so nice and understanding, he gave me a ultrasound right away and it showed my uterus is empty/closed and the miscarriage is basically finished. He gave me birth control pills for 4 months then he wants us to start trying right away
> I feel very relieved, Its a very long wait in our time lol but I can do it .
> 
> I will be checking in every once in a while to see all the new BFPs and births that will be happening within this timeframe... and I hope to join all of you again in September :)


I'm inspired by how positive you are being, Sylvia. I received my information yesterday that my numbers have dropped from 36 to 25. I will be getting another blood test on Friday just to make sure that my numbers are continuing to drop- so now i'm just hopeful that it continues to drop because I have stopped bleeding and really only had 2 days of heavy bleeding. Just hoping that this is going alright, and I can begin my recovery from this process. On the phone with the nurse I was advised to take around 2 months until trying again, which feels like forever but trying to find good in this and decide maybe this is time to focus on myself and my husband. 

I will keep an eye on this thread and FX for all of you hopeful mommas. I'm currently grieving in my own way- this was so early. But still beyond hopeful that someday I get a chance to hold my own little one. <3 to all.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just wanted to update you all. I went for my scan today to check if my follies have grown and my womb lining is thick enough, and it turns out even though I had a bad reaction to the clomid and missed my last tablet like the nurse told me to I have responded well to clomid!:happydance: 

My womb lining is 7.3mm and I have one mature follicle at 28mm!! they said the minimum measurement of a grown follicle for the trigger injection is at least 18mm... well mine is 28mm! :haha: So I had the HCG trigger injection I think it was a t 9am this morning 12 hours ago and we bed so far CD 3,5,7,9 And 12 which was yesterday and CD 13 today :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FingersX88 said:


> I'm inspired by how positive you are being, Sylvia. I received my information yesterday that my numbers have dropped from 36 to 25. I will be getting another blood test on Friday just to make sure that my numbers are continuing to drop- so now i'm just hopeful that it continues to drop because I have stopped bleeding and really only had 2 days of heavy bleeding. Just hoping that this is going alright, and I can begin my recovery from this process. On the phone with the nurse I was advised to take around 2 months until trying again, which feels like forever but trying to find good in this and decide maybe this is time to focus on myself and my husband.
> 
> I will keep an eye on this thread and FX for all of you hopeful mommas. I'm currently grieving in my own way- this was so early. But still beyond hopeful that someday I get a chance to hold my own little one. <3 to all.

I'm so sorry that the bloods confirmed another loss :nope: I was really hoping for a miracle!!

Take all the time you need and know we are here for you when you are ready and have the go ahead to try again :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx your dreams are together with thr goats milk prediction an awesome BFP cycle for you Chelsea :hugs:

Wohoo :yipee: Sarah, I'm glad yoy guys have bd covered and that you responded well to meds even with the bad side effects. Fx for a sticky BFP!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :)

We have Just bed again tonight too! :) sorry tmi 

Has anyone here ever had a hcg injection? How long would it take to work I wonder...


----------



## froggyfrog

Sarah, it's to trigger your ovulation. They say its 36 hours before the eggs are released. So the day of and day after your trigger are perfect timing for bding


----------



## Jrepp

Wonder what I do all day? Check out my latest video on youtube

[youtube]wgJI-oi_05I[/youtube]


----------



## Michellebelle

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. I went for my scan today to check if my follies have grown and my womb lining is thick enough, and it turns out even though I had a bad reaction to the clomid and missed my last tablet like the nurse told me to I have responded well to clomid!:happydance:
> 
> My womb lining is 7.3mm and I have one mature follicle at 28mm!! they said the minimum measurement of a grown follicle for the trigger injection is at least 18mm... well mine is 28mm! :haha: So I had the HCG trigger injection I think it was a t 9am this morning 12 hours ago and we bed so far CD 3,5,7,9 And 12 which was yesterday and CD 13 today :thumbup:


Yay! that is awesome!


----------



## Michellebelle

Went to the RE today. I have two follicles at 14 and a lot of much smaller ones. So two more days of injectables, then back to the doc on Thursday for another ultrasound. I hope they grow quickly and I can trigger on Thursday, but not sure if that will happen


----------



## thopkins0620

Well that ugly old witch got me this time... and she got me good!!! I may just lay low for a while... thinking about trying a fertility monitor... not sure though any thoughts on them?


----------



## Jrepp

Are you talking about opks or an actual monitor?


----------



## melewen

I got my first bfp after two months with the monitor. I highly recommend! You can usually find them pretty affordable on eBay and you can always sell them later too!


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. I went for my scan today to check if my follies have grown and my womb lining is thick enough, and it turns out even though I had a bad reaction to the clomid and missed my last tablet like the nurse told me to I have responded well to clomid!:happydance:
> 
> My womb lining is 7.3mm and I have one mature follicle at 28mm!! they said the minimum measurement of a grown follicle for the trigger injection is at least 18mm... well mine is 28mm! :haha: So I had the HCG trigger injection I think it was a t 9am this morning 12 hours ago and we bed so far CD 3,5,7,9 And 12 which was yesterday and CD 13 today :thumbup:




SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> We have Just bed again tonight too! :) sorry tmi
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a hcg injection? How long would it take to work I wonder...


Awesome news Sarah.... :dance:

When i was on clomid for 2 cycles i did HCG trigger shot. I read that it takes 24-72 hours after the shot to release the eggs but for me it took 5 & 4 days, respectively, after the shot when O was confirmed by FF... I was advised by our doc to do a DAILY SEX for 7 days but we just can't do it since it's tiring and we thought we're gonna risk my DH's count.. We missed the O-day for both cycles of course that didn't result in pregnancy. You'll see our BD timing in my ovulation chart below, June and July 2014 Cycles.

FX for a very sticky bean..... :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Went to the RE today. I have two follicles at 14 and a lot of much smaller ones. So two more days of injectables, then back to the doc on Thursday for another ultrasound. I hope they grow quickly and I can trigger on Thursday, but not sure if that will happen

That sounds like good news so far! :) I bet they'll grow quickly. My leading follies went from 12-14mm to 18-21mm in almost 3 days. Is your OB waiting until they hit 18mm to trigger? On average, they grow 2mm/day so in two days yours should be around the 18mm range and then they'll grow another 1-2mm after you trigger . Good luck hun! I'll be stalking!!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sitting here awake and anxious at 3 a.m, lol. The cat was attacking dhs feet and it woke me up and "Retrieval!!" popped in my head & now I'm up for the day...or at least until I'm put to sleep! Lol. I'm nervous for the actual procedure. All should go great though . 
I absolutely love having my "R" for IVF retrieval on my chart right now! lol. Its finally here!! :) only 3-5 more days until my little bean(s) actually put back in! Wooo! Idk how ill feel after retrieval, as the pain seems to vary widely depending on the woman, but ill be back on at some point this afternoon to let u all know how many follies were retrieved. Its going to be a LONG 24hrs while waiting to find out how many are mature & how many fertilized and such! FX FX FX! 

I cant eat or drink this a.m... Idk what else to do with myself! Lol!

Anyway, Lets get this TWW started!!! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, you better try to sleep (I can't when i'm too excited :haha) Mary, you'll need that energy for today's appointment.... This is going to be a FUN week(s)..... :happydance:

FX...... :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Oh, you better try to sleep (I can't when i'm too excited :haha) Mary, you'll need that energy for today's appointment.... This is going to be a FUN week(s)..... :happydance:
> 
> FX...... :dust:

I ended up just staying up because I was suppose to wake up around 420ish any how, lol. I'm def tired tho but I get to sleep and be a couch potato tonight and NO cooking for me, doctors orders! Yay! :haha: DH is taking over all duties until I feel up to doing it . We just started our 2hr drive there about 10 minutes ago & I should be out by 10-11a.m. FX! Say lots of prayers for both me and my eggys! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Chanting for your eggys right this moment..... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm... ahhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm.... :rofl:

FX Mary.... You and your eggys will do just fine....


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. I went for my scan today to check if my follies have grown and my womb lining is thick enough, and it turns out even though I had a bad reaction to the clomid and missed my last tablet like the nurse told me to I have responded well to clomid!:happydance:
> 
> My womb lining is 7.3mm and I have one mature follicle at 28mm!! they said the minimum measurement of a grown follicle for the trigger injection is at least 18mm... well mine is 28mm! :haha: So I had the HCG trigger injection I think it was a t 9am this morning 12 hours ago and we bed so far CD 3,5,7,9 And 12 which was yesterday and CD 13 today :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> We have Just bed again tonight too! :) sorry tmi
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a hcg injection? How long would it take to work I wonder...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome news Sarah.... :dance:
> 
> When i was on clomid for 2 cycles i did HCG trigger shot. I read that it takes 24-72 hours after the shot to release the eggs but for me it took 5 & 4 days, respectively, after the shot when O was confirmed by FF... I was advised by our doc to do a DAILY SEX for 7 days but we just can't do it since it's tiring and we thought we're gonna risk my DH's count.. We missed the O-day for both cycles of course that didn't result in pregnancy. You'll see our BD timing in my ovulation chart below, June and July 2014 Cycles.
> 
> FX for a very sticky bean..... :dust:Click to expand...

I don't know when I got pregnant last time with Skye we only bed every other day for the whole cycle!! I'm not sure I might just try do daily sex for 3-4 more days then go back to every other day :shrug: Just have to hope his swimmers can live for a few days in there :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Do as planned FX you have healthy and strong :spermy: waiting in there when you finally release the egg(s). Can't wait to see your :bfp: this cycle...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> Do as planned FX you have healthy and strong :spermy: waiting in there when you finally release the egg(s). Can't wait to see your :bfp: this cycle...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you :flower: Im hoping this cycle we get our :bfp: even though im scared with what happened last time with Skye... but I will have to try not think about it too much.


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFN. I was sure hoping this would be the month.


----------



## mdscpa

Could still be early TTC... You may only be 11 dpo today instead of 12.... FX it's just a shy :bfp: FX your temp continue to go back up..... 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Chanting for your eggys right this moment..... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm... ahhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm.... :rofl:
> 
> FX Mary.... You and your eggys will do just fine....

:haha: Chant away!!! We are in the waiting room now! Eeek! I'm going to bet there will be 7-10 eggs retrieved... I like to try to predict this stuff, lol. FX! I'll know the # of eggs retrieved this afternoon, just not how many are mature...That news will be tomorrow early afternoon sometime. FX FX FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> 12 DPO BFN. I was sure hoping this would be the month.

Your not out yet! Jess was someone who usually got BFPs around 9-10dpo (around there) and then w her sticky bean, it was 13dpo! So you never know! I'm keep these fingers crossed for u!! :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

Very true Mary!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC, your temps still look good! I'm hoping it's just a late-showing BFP like Jess's was. Looking on FF, there are a lot of people who got late BFPs, so don't give up hope!

Mary, so excited! Good luck today. I know everything will go fabulously. And just relax tonight and have DH take care of you and pamper you. :)

SarahLou, hoping this is your cycle!


----------



## melewen

Ttc I actually saw a little something on your test when I tweaked it! Fx!

Mary I can't even wait for your update!! This is the most exciting thing :D


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, wait, did i miss that photo? went back few pages and i can't seem to find anything. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Ttc I actually saw a little something on your test when I tweaked it! Fx!
> 
> Mary I can't even wait for your update!! This is the most exciting thing :D

thank ALL of u ladies for support!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So retrieval is done. We got 5 eggs....I hope at least 3-4, or all, fertilize for us. From my research, a smaller # of eggs can actually be a good thing. Less eggs that are retrieved USUALLY have a decent maturation rate, rather than a bunch of immature ones, u know? Anyway, they believe ill be looking at transfer on Sat (3dt) so as long as we have 2 embies on day 3, that's what will be going back in! FX sooo tight this works out fabulously! 
Also, I'm feeling pretty darn good right now! My pain meds haven't fully worn off yet but I still dont think ill be in TOO much pain and should be A-okay for transfer :). I woke up and was like, "wait, we're already done?!" LOL. I dont even remember falling asleep! I hope I wasn't too silly while waking up or falling asleep...:haha: I really thought id be in a ton of pain. Yay! I'm actually very happy with my results SO far. FX for a great fertilization rate!


----------



## mdscpa

We're all here for you ladies!!!!! 

Have to use same image used by Pam before.... :D

https://i61.tinypic.com/30ll945.jpg






​


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: That's not too long now, Mary..... Glad all is well.....


----------



## Jrepp

Great news Mary!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Jess & Daphne! :) I can't believe our LO(s) will be put into my uterus on Sat!!! Woo!! :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Congratulations mary!! That's great news! !


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am beyond happy that I feel so great. They say OHSS usually has symptoms right after retrieval and ATM, I actually feel better then before. They told me they highly doubt OHSS with only 5 eggs and to just drink a ton of water, vit water, and Gatorade to prevent OHSS from occurring tho. I was scared about waking up in pain so I guess all the worry about today was for nothing!


----------



## ab75

Great news Mary xx


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, when are going to start testing again? Been so long since so post hpts here and i miss it.... :D


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Mary. So happy for you.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry ladies, I'm behind again on the posts. Our goverment kind of sucks a littel when it comes to looking after us etc. seeing that we have power cuts / electricity cuts almost daily (load shedding) and to top that off our electricity has been off since this morning 6am until 3pm so it was a long day without computer and my cellphone just had to die as well :dohh:

I just wanted to wish you all luck with heading into your tww, waiting for tests etc. I read the last few pages but difficult to remember everyones posts now.

Tons of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Well, ladies, I got what I believe to be a 12 DPO BFN this morning but I went ahead and posted it on countdown to pregnancy and 42% of voters have said that it's positive. I sure hope that I'm just THAT lousy at seeing lines and they are right!


----------



## froggyfrog

Post it here!


----------



## TTC74

Here it is. I'm thinking they may just be seeing a shadow, but my fingers are crossed nonetheless.
 



Attached Files:







5-6 FMU.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## froggyfrog

I see a pink line!!!


----------



## cutieq

What DPO are you? I was able to brighten my phone an swear I see the start of it.


----------



## TTC74

I'm 12DPO. So, if it's coming, it needs to hurry up!


----------



## froggyfrog

I played with it in all of my edit settings, and saw that line in all of the changes! I'm so excited to see tomorrow's fmu!


----------



## aphrodite29

Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.


----------



## mdscpa

.


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: Aphrodite. Welcome to the bunch! Lots of ladies here with growing babies after loss. I love your spirit!


----------



## mdscpa

I see a second line TTC faint but there.... Fx it gets darker soon.... :D


----------



## Jrepp

I think I see a line too. Sometimes cameras can pick up on a wet line in pixilation but I really hope that it is the start of your bfp


----------



## melewen

Welcome aphrodite!! We're here for you :)

TTC can you send another photo? I'm seeing a reflection in the little window and not sure if that's what I saw this morning. I wanna play with it! lol


----------



## TTC74

Here's the pic! If you get anything out of tweaking it, I'd love to see it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TTC74

Here's one from later that might show a little something too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Querida87

I don't have too much to say ladies, but I am still stalking and rooting for everyone. I've been too busy to be on my computer. Of course, you're welcome to add me on fb Brianna Magallon. I like to group inbox people who are I get along with, it gives instant gratification. Someone is always talking to and sympathizing with/encouraging you.


----------



## TTC74

13 DPO FMU FRER. I don't see anything. And, I had a temp dip today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aphrodite29 said:


> Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.

Hi and welcome! :hi:
Happy to have you and very sorry for your loss!

You have the right attitude going forward and that is great so soon you will have your sticky BFP rainbow baby :hugs:



TTC74 said:


> 13 DPO FMU FRER. I don't see anything. And, I had a temp dip today.

I feel like maybe there is something there... not too sure. Either way whether I see it or not I hope it still turns into your BFP now. Don't read into the dip yet.... not under the cover line so AF not here.

Keeping my FX for you!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

aphrodite29 said:


> Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.

welcome to the group! I'm sorry you suffered a loss, hun. I'm glad you aren't giving up though. Your rainbow baby WILL arrive. FX for u & hugs your way! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm laying here for 20 mins while my progesterone suppository dissolves. Fun fun! Lol. 
I'm very anxious & nervous to find out how many of our eggs fertilized yesterday. I'm going to give it about 1-2hrs and give the clinic a call to find out. FX we have at least 3-4 to work with! I just want to make it for transfer with a healthy embie! FX!!

After my meds from the procedure wore off yest, I was def in more pain! My bum hurts BAD due to the progesterone muscle shot they gave me while I was knocked out and my belly is bloated and a bit sore but its def not as bad as I expected so that's good. I will update u all in a couple of hrs! Say lots of prayers for me!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I cannot wait for another update and I hope that all 3-4 eggys were fertilized!! I cannot believe that we WILL be seeing your BFP in no time :dance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pamela, have I ever told u how much I love your user name? Lol Wunna-bubba..? Haha it remind me of talking to aiden when he was a baby, asking if he wants his bubba, :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I cannot wait for another update and I hope that all 3-4 eggys were fertilized!! I cannot believe that we WILL be seeing your BFP in no time :dance: :yipee: :headspin:

Thanks Pamela! They got 5 eggs so it'd def be amazing if all 5 fertilize but I'm hoping at least 3-4 (preferably 4) fertilize so that we are hopefully left with at least 1 for transfer. I was really hoping for them to get 6-8 yest but maybe my 5 will have better quality than if I had a bunch, u know? FX that's the case!!


----------



## Michellebelle

aphrodite29 said:


> Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.

Welcome to the thread! I hope you get your sticky bean soon! :flower:




TTC74 said:


> 13 DPO FMU FRER. I don't see anything. And, I had a temp dip today.

Noooo. Well, you're not out until AF shows, so I'm hoping the temp drop doesn't mean anything bad. Cheryl I think got a temp drop right before her BFP. So I'm hoping for the same for you! :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm laying here for 20 mins while my progesterone suppository dissolves. Fun fun! Lol.
> I'm very anxious & nervous to find out how many of our eggs fertilized yesterday. I'm going to give it about 1-2hrs and give the clinic a call to find out. FX we have at least 3-4 to work with! I just want to make it for transfer with a healthy embie! FX!!
> 
> After my meds from the procedure wore off yest, I was def in more pain! My bum hurts BAD due to the progesterone muscle shot they gave me while I was knocked out and my belly is bloated and a bit sore but its def not as bad as I expected so that's good. I will update u all in a couple of hrs! Say lots of prayers for me!

Sorry you're in a bit more pain, but you know it will all be worth it for your BFP!! I can't wait to hear an update on the eggs! :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Over here, back to the RE this afternoon to check follicle progression. I hope they're doing great and I can trigger this weekend!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> aphrodite29 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.
> 
> Welcome to the thread! I hope you get your sticky bean soon! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 13 DPO FMU FRER. I don't see anything. And, I had a temp dip today.Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo. Well, you're not out until AF shows, so I'm hoping the temp drop doesn't mean anything bad. Cheryl I think got a temp drop right before her BFP. So I'm hoping for the same for you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm laying here for 20 mins while my progesterone suppository dissolves. Fun fun! Lol.
> I'm very anxious & nervous to find out how many of our eggs fertilized yesterday. I'm going to give it about 1-2hrs and give the clinic a call to find out. FX we have at least 3-4 to work with! I just want to make it for transfer with a healthy embie! FX!!
> 
> After my meds from the procedure wore off yest, I was def in more pain! My bum hurts BAD due to the progesterone muscle shot they gave me while I was knocked out and my belly is bloated and a bit sore but its def not as bad as I expected so that's good. I will update u all in a couple of hrs! Say lots of prayers for me! Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you're in a bit more pain, but you know it will all be worth it for your BFP!! I can't wait to hear an update on the eggs! :happydance:Click to expand...

It will def be more than worth it! This is all very exciting but def a draining process! FX all goes smoothly! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Over here, back to the RE this afternoon to check follicle progression. I hope they're doing great and I can trigger this weekend!

Of course I can't say for sure but Im going to bet that you'll be able to trigger tonight or tomorrow night...your last follie scan went great so FX they kept growing at a good rate! :). I'm crossing my fingers extra tight for u! Go follies, Go!


----------



## melewen

Ttc Michelle is right, I had the ugliest bfp chart ever and actually got my bfp on a HUGE temp drop day cuz I was like well I'm out so I'm gonna mentally prepare myself with a bfn haha. Then I was worried it was twins with two dips... Yikes. So don't count yourself out!

Mary I need an update!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I feel like all of my progesterone is leaking out of me. I looked it up and Its looking like that's normal but its alot! Thats probably why my RE told me to lay down for 20mins after inserting it. 

Any of you past or present progesterone users, did this happen with you as well?


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Ttc Michelle is right, I had the ugliest bfp chart ever and actually got my bfp on a HUGE temp drop day cuz I was like well I'm out so I'm gonna mentally prepare myself with a bfn haha. Then I was worried it was twins with two dips... Yikes. So don't count yourself out!
> 
> Mary I need an update!!!!!!

I soo need an update, as well! Lol. Almost time to call!! :happydance: FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I started testing the trigger out as of today and even tho its not a true positive YET (FX!), I love seeing myself produce a line that I don't have to squint for! Lol. Its not as dark as I expected so hopefully it'll be out 8-10 days after trigger so I can test early :) lol. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm a little scared to call the clinic because I'd be devastated if we have nothing. THINK POSITIVE, MARY, THINK POSITIVE!! I'm going to call at 9a.m my time though so only 15 mins to go!

BTW, sry for all the posts in a row! Lol. I keep hitting post & then I think of something else I want to say to u ladies. My mind is everywhere this a.m! And omgosh my lower back/upper butt hurts so much. That seriously was the worst part of the procedure for me yest pain wise and I have to have another one on transfer day! But it'll be worth it. I'll just be happy that we even made it to transfer! :)

Update- I left a msg at my clinic about 20mins ago and now I'm waiting on a call back. I have no clue how long it'll be but ill update u ladies ASAP. FX!


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I took and highly advise ladies to take the progesterone up the rear. Sorry ladies! Takes a little getting used to but there's no discharge that way. I wouldn't have made it 12 weeks taking it vaginally. It was way too messy!


----------



## aphrodite29

aidensmommy1 said:


> I feel like all of my progesterone is leaking out of me. I looked it up and Its looking like that's normal but its alot! Thats probably why my RE told me to lay down for 20mins after inserting it.
> 
> Any of you past or present progesterone users, did this happen with you as well?

Ladies, I have my first fertility consult tomorrow morning with the hubby. What should I expect?


----------



## froggyfrog

I would say just a "get to know you" with some blood work probably for you and dh, and possibly a sperm analysis for dh, and maybe a pap for you. That might be more than actually happens, but our first time, we drove 2 hours so I requested that we make the most out of each appointment


----------



## laurac1988

aidensmommy1 said:


> I feel like all of my progesterone is leaking out of me. I looked it up and Its looking like that's normal but its alot! Thats probably why my RE told me to lay down for 20mins after inserting it.
> 
> Any of you past or present progesterone users, did this happen with you as well?

I'm on progesterone. I use it rectally to avoid this exact thing. It's no dignified, but it's a LOT less messy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I cannot wait for another update and I hope that all 3-4 eggys were fertilized!! I cannot believe that we WILL be seeing your BFP in no time :dance: :yipee: :headspin:
> 
> Thanks Pamela! They got 5 eggs so it'd def be amazing if all 5 fertilize but I'm hoping at least 3-4 (preferably 4) fertilize so that we are hopefully left with at least 1 for transfer. I was really hoping for them to get 6-8 yest but maybe my 5 will have better quality than if I had a bunch, u know? FX that's the case!!Click to expand...

FX for nothing but the BEST news when they call back :hugs:

Thanks for the compliment on the username :blush: I chose it for that reason and then it was taken already so I added the 2 and it was done. With the "2" it made more sense because it was like I want a baby too :D

Oh, would those cup thingys not help? I think people have commented on using them while ttc to avoid leaking... not too sure.



Michellebelle said:


> Over here, back to the RE this afternoon to check follicle progression. I hope they're doing great and I can trigger this weekend!

Good luck hun!!! 



aphrodite29 said:


> Ladies, I have my first fertility consult tomorrow morning with the hubby. What should I expect?

Sorry I cannot give you advice on this one but just wanted to wish you luck and that you get treated well :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Mary, I took and highly advise ladies to take the progesterone up the rear. Sorry ladies! Takes a little getting used to but there's no discharge that way. I wouldn't have made it 12 weeks taking it vaginally. It was way too messy!

Thanks for the tip Dani!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still waiting for the clinic to call.... Today is going by so incredibly slow!


----------



## melewen

Ugh mary don't they know we are impatient!? lol

Just FYI ladies, I asked the pharmacist about taking the suppositories rectally as well as my doc and they both said to definitely take them vaginally. They aren't absorbed as well rectally although they're less messy. They're a pain in the uh... butt.. but I just used a legit pad at night for the first twelve weeks.


----------



## cutieq

Mixed message from my doc and the Internet. Mine told me rectally was fine and absorbed just as well. Considering I had 3 losses without it and made it here with the rectal, I would think it's ok. Mary, double check with your doc but there's probably an equal number of successes on bnb alone of ladies that used it both ways.


----------



## laurac1988

Mine say in the booklet "can be taken rectally or vaginally" and my Dr said either way is fine.


----------



## aidensmommy1

The clinic called and ALL 5 FERTILIZED!!!! I am so incredibly happy right now! They haven't scheduled the actual transfer time and date yet because they're going to see if most of them make it to day 3 and if so, they'd probably ask if I want to push it to day 5. We'll see how it goes! It seems to me though that having less eggs worked in my favor so far. FX they're ALL good for pregnancy, or at least 1-2 to transfer :). You guys have no idea how happy we are right now! Dh and I both got teary eyed when we got the news (happy tears of course!). So there will be a transfer, woooo! This is amazing! I still cant believe we had 100% mature & 100% fertilized! That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Amazing news Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Ugh mary don't they know we are impatient!? lol
> 
> Just FYI ladies, I asked the pharmacist about taking the suppositories rectally as well as my doc and they both said to definitely take them vaginally. They aren't absorbed as well rectally although they're less messy. They're a pain in the uh... butt.. but I just used a legit pad at night for the first twelve weeks.

My RE told me I could take them rectally if I choose to but they said it's completely up to me. I just never spoke to anyone who tried it (or admitted it anyway) until Dani and Laura told me they tried it. I thought about it this a.m because the nurse also told me it helps with less "leakage" & she said I won't have to lay down for 20mins if I do it rectally, whereas I have to lay down doing it vaginally, which I'm ok with for now. In the end, the medicine is going into your system both ways, from what my IVF clinic told me a few weeks back when I had my "injection/meds class". I wonder why your sources suggest otherwise. I was worried that they wouldn't absorb as much as well but I'm thinking that's why when I get the injection on ER & ET days, I only get 100mg that full day, but when I use the suppositories, I have to use them twice a day so they probably expect us to loose some, u know? 

Thanks for the tips girls! :)

This is going to be an AMAZING 10 days, I can feel it! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Amazing news Mary!

Thank you so much Laura! I am beyond ecstatic about this! 5 is a great number in my eyes! Now lets pray at least 4 of them are alive and well tomorrow afternoon when I get the call to schedule my transfer time! FX soo extremely tight! Like I keep saying, as long as we have at least 1 (hopefully 2) on transfer day, I will be one happy momma! :) Aiden is super excited. We decided to let him in on everything, in a way, and he knows we'll know soon if it worked. He saw me doing injections some a.m's so I explained to him that they're to TRY and help us make a baby. When I said we'll have 1 or 2 in my belly, he said "well we have 5!" LOL. He's too cute and def has my baby fever! He keeps talking about when HE'S a daddy! Lol, sloooww down child! :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhhhh so cute


----------



## cutieq

Amazing amazing news Mary!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> The clinic called and ALL 5 FERTILIZED!!!! I am so incredibly happy right now! They haven't scheduled the actual transfer time and date yet because they're going to see if most of them make it to day 3 and if so, they'd probably ask if I want to push it to day 5. We'll see how it goes! It seems to me though that having less eggs worked in my favor so far. FX they're ALL good for pregnancy, or at least 1-2 to transfer :). You guys have no idea how happy we are right now! Dh and I both got teary eyed when we got the news (happy tears of course!). So there will be a transfer, woooo! This is amazing! I still cant believe we had 100% mature & 100% fertilized! That's awesome! :happydance:

This is such wonderful news Mary! I'm so happy for you guys!!!! :happydance:
I feel so warm and fuzzy inside reading your update and now I'm trying to think if this is what fertilized eggs make me feel like what will I do WHEN you tell us about your BFP in a couple of days :D

You just stay positive as you have been and I trust that you, dh and Aiden will be blessed soon :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Wonderful news Mary!!!! So happy for you..... Can't wait to hear you announce your :bfp: sometime next week? I can keep my hair untangled by then... :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Mary that is fantastic news!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Mary! That is such fantastic news!

And you were right! I get to trigger tonight! Yay!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you all!!! :) I cannot wait to be announcing our BFP, either! Yay!! I've never felt more hopeful while TTC! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Yay Mary! That is such fantastic news!
> 
> And you were right! I get to trigger tonight! Yay!

Yay! I thought they'd have you trigger! My follies grew 6+mm in 3 days & I guess thats the usual growth rate while on injections (about 2mm/day) so I had a feeling yours would be of size today. :). What size were your follies today? 

And just a warning, the trigger was the most painful injection for me. I still feel bruised where I did it. It was so hard to push in, too, that I was worried I did something wrong but all was okay . Idk if ull see this before u do it but if u do, id recommend putting some ice on the injection site before you do it. Who knows, it may not be bad for u. My REs office said that because I'm so skinny, it causes a little more pain sometimes so that may have been the problem for me. Anywhoo, good luck!!! I cant wait for the end of both of our TWW's!! Woohoo!


----------



## Jrepp

aphrodite29 said:


> Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.

Welcome to the group. I'm sorry you had to experience a miscarriage and hope that your rainbow baby is just around the corner.



TTC74 said:


> 13 DPO FMU FRER. I don't see anything. And, I had a temp dip today.

I do see something and then I don't. I don't know what way to got with your tests. I'm still holding out hope for you though.



Michellebelle said:


> Over here, back to the RE this afternoon to check follicle progression. I hope they're doing great and I can trigger this weekend!

Fingers crossed for you! What were your numbers?



aidensmommy1 said:


> I feel like all of my progesterone is leaking out of me. I looked it up and Its looking like that's normal but its alot! Thats probably why my RE told me to lay down for 20mins after inserting it.
> 
> Any of you past or present progesterone users, did this happen with you as well?

The progesterone did leak out of me but I found that if I pushed it up there as high as I possibly could get it and put it in at night there was less leaking than when I would put it in in the morning if I forgot. The trick is to really get it in there far and wear a panty liner for the oopsie moments when you have a gush. I have heard people say that they used it rectally but my doctor advised against it. Perhaps it depends on the brand and makeup of the progesterone.



aidensmommy1 said:


> I started testing the trigger out as of today and even tho its not a true positive YET (FX!), I love seeing myself produce a line that I don't have to squint for! Lol. Its not as dark as I expected so hopefully it'll be out 8-10 days after trigger so I can test early :) lol. FX!

Pics or it didn't happen lol.



aphrodite29 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like all of my progesterone is leaking out of me. I looked it up and Its looking like that's normal but its alot! Thats probably why my RE told me to lay down for 20mins after inserting it.
> 
> Any of you past or present progesterone users, did this happen with you as well?
> 
> Ladies, I have my first fertility consult tomorrow morning with the hubby. What should I expect?Click to expand...

In my first fertility consult she did some bloodwork and ordered a more extensive ultrasound. We talked about prior history and health and all of that good stuff. If you haven't started temping and charting, I would start that right away so they can see if your hormones are all in balance as things vary from day to day.



aidensmommy1 said:


> The clinic called and ALL 5 FERTILIZED!!!! I am so incredibly happy right now! They haven't scheduled the actual transfer time and date yet because they're going to see if most of them make it to day 3 and if so, they'd probably ask if I want to push it to day 5. We'll see how it goes! It seems to me though that having less eggs worked in my favor so far. FX they're ALL good for pregnancy, or at least 1-2 to transfer :). You guys have no idea how happy we are right now! Dh and I both got teary eyed when we got the news (happy tears of course!). So there will be a transfer, woooo! This is amazing! I still cant believe we had 100% mature & 100% fertilized! That's awesome! :happydance:

Thats awesome!!! Hopefully they all make it to day 3! Would you want to do a day 3 or 5 transfer? I have heard 5 day transfers have higher success rates, but with iffy embryo's day 3 is better.



Michellebelle said:


> Yay Mary! That is such fantastic news!
> 
> And you were right! I get to trigger tonight! Yay!

You have some pretty exciting news too! Are you doing timed intercourse or an IUI?


----------



## FingersX88

Hello ladies- while I'm still brand new to this forum, I still read and feel joy for all of you. Congrats Mary for your amazing news <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, originally I wanted to do a 5 day transfer but now with limited eggs, ill probably be doing a 3dt. Usually day 5s have higher success because if they live for that long, its quite promising but I figure if I only have 2-4 on day 3, itd probably be best to go ahead and transfer 2 back on day 3. I just dont want to risk them arresting before day 5. My RE said that although they may not survive that long outside of the body but the same embies that dont make it outside of the body could have very well turned into a baby had it had been transferred back earlier, if that makes sense. I've done alot of research and really there's not too much of a difference between a day 3 & a day 5. Day 5's are good for preventing multiple gestation, as someone 35 or younger only would have to put back 1 for very good odds & there's more healthy full term pregnancies with singletons. With day 3, they usually like to put 1-2 back in for odds as high as day 5, which we'll be doing 2, if we have them  FX! I hope that made sense. I feel a little out of it!

And ur too funny about the pic of my test! :haha: I will ask Kenna if she can start posting them for me, or, ill text you Jess if she's busy :). I have a feeling the trigger will be out of my system 2dp3dt (7 days after trigger). Its already faded alot but we shall see! I'm hoping that I can potentially get a BFP @ 7dp3dt. FX! I think time will start to fly again after the transfer is done. I can enjoy being PUPO at that point! :)


----------



## Jrepp

You can text it to me and I'll post it.....I do nothing.....ALL DAY LONG (well kinda not true but I have time)


----------



## aphrodite29

aidensmommy1 said:


> The clinic called and ALL 5 FERTILIZED!!!! I am so incredibly happy right now! They haven't scheduled the actual transfer time and date yet because they're going to see if most of them make it to day 3 and if so, they'd probably ask if I want to push it to day 5. We'll see how it goes! It seems to me though that having less eggs worked in my favor so far. FX they're ALL good for pregnancy, or at least 1-2 to transfer :). You guys have no idea how happy we are right now! Dh and I both got teary eyed when we got the news (happy tears of course!). So there will be a transfer, woooo! This is amazing! I still cant believe we had 100% mature & 100% fertilized! That's awesome! :happydance:

Congratulations, so happy for your!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the tip, Mary! That one was slightly more painful than the others. But thanks to you, I was prepared. :)

Jess, we're BDing. The RE said that since my husband's SA came back normal, that was fine and not having to do an IUI would save us money. 

So per doc's orders, have to BD sometime Friday then Sat morning! Then Tuesday I start progesterone. My doc is having me take it right as I'm going to bed, so hopefully I won't notice much leakage since my instructions are to take them vaginally!


----------



## melewen

Mary that's such amazing news!!!! I can't wait for your bfp :D

Re: the progesterone, the idea is that the progesterone itself is absorbed more readily by the vaginal walls and more directly by the uterus. I was vaguely annoyed by having to put a pad on each night but I'd rather that than go against our pharmacy and doc and mess with rectal insertion anyway :) but most of the time you'll end up with enough progesterone anyway from it circulating in your bloodstream to help any progesterone-related losses. So it's up to whoever takes it, I just preferred going about it the recommended way!


----------



## melewen

Michelle I missed your post. Just make sure you wear a pad or panty liner to bed! The discharge comes out when your body melts the oil and I ruined a pair of my favorite undies that way! Lol. Other than that they're no big thang and at least the oil comes out! Hahah. Fx for you!! So excited !!


----------



## ab75

:happydance: congratulations Mary,dh and Aiden xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> You can text it to me and I'll post it.....I do nothing.....ALL DAY LONG (well kinda not true but I have time)

lol, sounds good! . I completely forgot I had your # until last night as I was typing to you. Otherwise, I would have used it sooner!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks for the tip, Mary! That one was slightly more painful than the others. But thanks to you, I was prepared. :)
> 
> Jess, we're BDing. The RE said that since my husband's SA came back normal, that was fine and not having to do an IUI would save us money.
> 
> So per doc's orders, have to BD sometime Friday then Sat morning! Then Tuesday I start progesterone. My doc is having me take it right as I'm going to bed, so hopefully I won't notice much leakage since my instructions are to take them vaginally!

Its def much better at night! I have to do them 2x/day and the morning one is def messy but if I insert the night time one as im going to bed, it helps a ton, as I'm laying down all night (other then to pee!) so it takes a heck of alot longer to leak. I'm so excited for u Michelle! New TTC plans are always exciting! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

This is going to be another LONG day while I await the next phone call from the lab! Can't wait to hear how my little beans are doing!! FX they all keep growing strong! :)

I can't believe transfer is most likely tomorrow already! I can't wait until my embies are transferred back to me! From there, ill be able to just relax and pray to god that one or both stick! FX!


----------



## melewen

Mary when will you hear about their development?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary when will you hear about their development?!

I'll probably get the call around 2-3pm today. About 2-3 hrs to go! I hope they're all doing amazing! FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so happy to hear about your supereggs mary! I can't wait to see you get your little super bfp!


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love that pic Chelsea!!! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I'm so happy to hear about your supereggs mary! I can't wait to see you get your little super bfp!

Thanks, Chelsea! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Haha, love the pic! I def have some super eggs---They're ALL still going strong! :happydance:. We still dont want to take the risk tho and since the body is all and all the best place for our embies to be, our RE & ourselves decided to still go with a day 3 tomorrow. Tomo at 830a.m my little beans will be transferred back to me! Yay!!! She didn't say the grade of the embies as of tonight but she said "they're all looking great!" so thats gota be a good thing! Hopefully every last eggy is nice & strong and make it to day 5 blasts (inside of my uterus and in the lab!). Id love to have 1-3 to freeze for back-up. I'm so happy about all of this. I will be enjoying myself over the next 10 days, hopefully 9 months! My father said "tomorrow you will technically be pregnant." and thats how I look at it too, even tho I need implantation to occur before its truly a pregnancy but we believe any egg fertilized is a life. Anyway, I'm super excited! I will feel much better/less stressed having our beans back in me. Its been so stressful waiting on these phone calls! So glad tomorrow is the final big day, other than the beta's of course! :). FX FX FX!!!

Jess, I didn't send u a pic today because it only lightened a TINY TINY bit so it wasn't worth even taking a pic of but I also didn't wait the "28hr half-life" time for the trigger. I'll send u a pic tomorrow, as I'm sure that'll actually be noticeably lighter. Can't wait to see It start darkening again! :) FX sooooo tight!


----------



## melewen

Wow Mary so exciting!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Wow Mary so exciting!!

right!!! I am beyond excited! Woo!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Mary gets pregnant tomorrow!
We can all bath in champaigne to celebrate :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Mary thank you for sharing. I feel so honored to be along for the ride! So what's the next milestone after tomorrow?


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> Mary gets pregnant tomorrow!
> We can all bath in champaigne to celebrate :dance:

Lets do it! :haha: I love you ladies! I feel so unexplainably happy right now!!! FX FX FX FX FXXX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Mary thank you for sharing. I feel so honored to be along for the ride! So what's the next milestone after tomorrow?

Thank yoou for being here!! I am so incredibly lucky to have you girls here to support me through this crazy process! It'll be more then worth it in the end, I pray!! 

And the next milestone will be test day!! I'm so happy that we were lucky enough to get to this point! I'm going to test my trigger out and then at 6dp3dt (if the trigger is out) I will start testing for real. Many women get BFPs by 7dp3dt but can be a few days later of course. I have my first beta in 10 days, 9dp3dt. This all happened so fast! I'm amazed and excited and nervous all at once! I'm thinking nothing but the absolute best and although it would be a bigger let down with such high hopes if this didn't end as expected, I just feel so good about this that I cant help but only think good thoughts. FX I'm right! Dh & I both feel really great about it all. Can't wait for the next 10 days to go by!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Do u all have some super funny video's prepared for tomorrow?! :haha:. I'll come on right before I go in to let u all know and when I come out, ill come right on and start watching the videos :) lol. I keep laughing already because of happiness so I shouldn't have an issue laughing ALL day tomorrow. My face will probably hurt from my big smile by the end of the day tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## FingersX88

Hello ladies- great news for you Mary - keeping my fx for you. 

I hate to rain in on the happiness but I'm so confused and sort of looking for and advice. On Friday 5/1 I began to bleed heavy and my hcg was at 36... So no ultasound, told it was probably mc. On Sunday the 3rd I was tested again- hcg 25.. I understand and am grieving for my little one. Today was tested again- expected to hear 10 or less however I was told my numbers went up to 56? I'm not thinking I'm pregnant still but I'm scared of an ectopic :/ just looking for any insight. I go in Monday to be tested again and to finally see a doc- but through the weekend I'm just looking for some help ... Is my body just confused? I am still spotting some brown but really heavy bleeding only occurred for two days. Just looking for some help or at least asking for prayers- I'm scared thx!


----------



## jessilou

aidensmommy1 said:


> The clinic called and ALL 5 FERTILIZED!!!! I am so incredibly happy right now! They haven't scheduled the actual transfer time and date yet because they're going to see if most of them make it to day 3 and if so, they'd probably ask if I want to push it to day 5. We'll see how it goes! It seems to me though that having less eggs worked in my favor so far. FX they're ALL good for pregnancy, or at least 1-2 to transfer :). You guys have no idea how happy we are right now! Dh and I both got teary eyed when we got the news (happy tears of course!). So there will be a transfer, woooo! This is amazing! I still cant believe we had 100% mature & 100% fertilized! That's awesome! :happydance:

Yay I am so excited for you Mary ! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see your BFP!!!


----------



## melewen

Fingers they did a scan and didn't see anything in the tube? I don't know much about it honestly but it should be increasing more than that at that rate


----------



## mdscpa

So exciting Mary, :dance: Can you make your appointment a little sooner? :D


https://i59.tinypic.com/1zb85qq.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy Get Pregnant day Mary :yipee: Will try and get some videos going for you

Fingers, I'm not too sure as to why the nrs increased and I wish I could give you some advice on how to help you till you see the Dr but I've got nothing, sorry :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Happy Get Pregnant day Mary :yipee: Will try and get some videos going for you

Awww thanks Pamela! I'm feeling so happy! I have a huge smile, ear to ear that won't go away! :). And thank u bunches for any videos!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> So exciting Mary, :dance: Can you make your appointment a little sooner? :D
> 
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/1zb85qq.gif

haha! This pic is wayy cute!  On my way now! Only 2hrs to go!! FX FX FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Mary, :dance: Can you make your appointment a little sooner? :D
> 
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/1zb85qq.gif
> 
> haha! This pic is wayy cute!  On my way now! Only 2hrs to go!! FX FX FX!Click to expand...

I'm the snail and you're the turtle.... I'm shouting, "hurry up, those embies are so excited to be inside you!".. :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hopefully everything will work out in the end! As I said, I'm keeping my faith about this and hopefully there won't be any let downs! That'd be horrid. I gota not talk like that tho! FX for the best!... I think I'm driving dh crazy cuz I'm talking so much :haha:. He only has an hr and a half left in the car with me...lol! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hahaha! Daphne, u crack me up! I'm right there with u! I wish I could hop in a jet & rush up to my embies!  Can't wait to see how they're all doing this a.m! FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keep us updated if you can :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, don't worry about your DH, you have BnB ready to listen to you.... This is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!

https://i61.tinypic.com/2h4kmiq.gif


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm here ladies! In the waiting room now! FX soo tight! Ive never seen a clinic so empty in my life! It seems empty but she's back there getting ready for me :). I'll come on as soon as we're in the car heading home! FX FX FX FX!!! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Eeeeekkkk. Got everything crossed for you Mary xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

All went good!! :) We had 1 transferred! It was graded as a A-, 8 cell embryo and they said they are tough embryo graders at this clinic when I first started IVF here & not to be upset if I have no A's, as they don't see many As so with that amazing grade and it being 8 cell made the RE very confident in 1. Plus we now will have 4 frosties! All B+ and B- and 2 of those are 8 cell and 2 are 5 cells. I cant believe I have a little life in my belly!!!!!!! I feel god makes everything happen for a reason and I trust that he will help this embie inside of me grow into a healthy baby! :) Its also very nice to know that we have some that they're freezing because IF (and thats a big IF) all doesn't go as planned this cycle, we'll have enough time to do 1 FET before insurance is out. Anyway, time to start cracking up! :haha: 

Also, first betas on 5/18! FX!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy for you Mary..... FX for a very sticky :bfp: in a few days........ :dance: Hope to see you soon in the birth thread before i give birth....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

YAY MARY!!!! I'm so happy it went well :dance:

https://i.imgur.com/KoHNhIG.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm practicing my BFP dance for you so long

https://i.imgur.com/Tx5ekV8.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Or do you want the BFP dance to have more baboom baboom? :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/7IitbYg.gif


----------



## Michellebelle

Yaaaaaaay! Congrats, Mary! Can't wait to see your betas! So excited for you!


----------



## Michellebelle

Over here, I did something silly. DH and I are on a weekend vacation and I forgot to pack my thermometer. So even though I'll be Oing probably today due to the Trigger shot on Thursday night, I won't be able to confirm with temps. Oops. :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can you not buy a cheap digital one there even if it isn't a basal one, just to get an idea?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Yaaaaaaay! Congrats, Mary! Can't wait to see your betas! So excited for you!

Thank u, Michelle! I'm def excited!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hahah, Pamela, I absolutely love your baby dance for me! :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Can you not buy a cheap digital one there even if it isn't a basal one, just to get an idea?

That's a great idea. If I walk past a CVS or Walgreens, I'll pop in to pick one up!


----------



## TTC74

So exciting, Mary! Can't wait for your first betas!


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm going crazy in this two week part ladies :dohh: :loopy:

But I have the greatest ache going in my breasts at the moment!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad to have been of assistance Michelle, I hope you get one.

TTC how are you? 

:yipee: Sarah, cannot wait to see what the end of your tww holds! FX for a sticky BFP!


----------



## SarahLou372

Well its 4 days since the scan and my HCG injection... I'm thinking I'm in the two week wait period by now and its going to be such a long wait! Or at least its going to feel that way :haha: I'm hoping we caught the egg! What do you ladies think?? 

We have :sex: :haha: on CD: 3,5,7,9,12,13,14,15,16 And today 17! I had my scan and HCG injection on CD 13 and the nurse said to bed on that day and the following three days, I think we already done a day or two more just in case :haha: 

We will see in two weeks time, I'm just nervous because of my miscarriage with Skye.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I am soooooooo jealous of all that :sex:
I've been going through a bit of a dry spell these last few months :rofl:

Jokes aside I think your chances arte great! You def have sperm there for that eggy!
I can understand you being nervous but really try not to stress. I really did a lot of positive thoughts and visualisation during my BFP cycle. It also sounds like you are being well taken care of medically so I'm sure when your BFP comes now they'll be there too!


----------



## SarahLou372

:haha:...

Do you think the injection would of released the egg yet? :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

:sex: timing is great Sarahlou... :dance: Are you going to have P4 (CD21) test to check your progesterone level? FX for a very sticky bean...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not 100% sure about the injections, but my opinion would be if nurse said to BD cd 13 when you were there plus 3 days after that they would think it to have been released. You can always BD more just incase if you wanted too.

Do you have to go for more tests now?


----------



## SarahLou372

No more tests ladies just got to wait out the two weeks and take a pregnancy test and ring the gynae unit with the result no matter what. If its :bfn: then got wait another week then test again. And if still :bfn: I think it starts all over again.. :shrug:

:haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well fx it ends with BFP 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm going crazy waiting :haha::wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

No one is sane while TTC'ing... :rofl: :haha:


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm just hoping I'm doing everything correct, I'm keep thinking about what to eat and drink, and what soaps to use :wacko::shrug:

:dohh::haha:

Just hoping we get there.


----------



## mdscpa

Just think you're PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) so you'll eat and drink anything that is healthy. :D


----------



## TTC74

Getting a little impatient. I'm 15 DPO with 3 days of plummeting temps that are now at the temp in which AF arrives. Still getting thick CM rather than AF, though. I guess I shouldn't be so impatient. After all, I'm unlikely to get preggers thick cycle since I anticipate an unmediated cycle. Obviously, though, we're still going to give it a go. Stranger things have happened than an unexpected natural BFP!


----------



## cutieq

stranger things have happened indeed! FX for you TTC and you too SarahLou!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping my fx TTC. Since falling pregnant I've had nothing but thick cm, might be a good sign for you too :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Keeping my fx TTC. Since falling pregnant I've had nothing but thick cm, might be a good sign for you too :hugs:

Unfortunately, BFN on 15 DPO pretty much assures that I'm out.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your temp went up again a little? Has that happened before?


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC, hoping AF stays away. 

It's Mother's Day in the US! Happy Mother's Day to all you ladies with kids and those growing babies in your bellies! I hope the rest of us get to join you soon and we can all celebrate next year with our babies!


----------



## Michellebelle

It's been over 48 hours since I took the trigger shot. And I picked up a thermometer yesterday since I forgot to bring one on my trip so I was able to take my temp this morning (after missing two days). But no temp jump? I thought most people Oed 36ish hours after the shot. Hmmm.


----------



## cutieq

Thank you Michelle! FX we will all be mommies one day. We'll all be here together until that day comes!


----------



## TTC74

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Your temp went up again a little? Has that happened before?

No, but LP is usually 14-15 days. So, if I'm preggers, I should've produced a BFP by now.


----------



## froggyfrog

Happy Mothers to all mommies and expectant mommies!! Hope all of you ladies have a day as beautiful as you are!


----------



## SarahLou372

The mother in law don't get on with me very well, and she been arguing with me today and I've only gone and got stressed and argued back! :(

It shouldn't do any harm to the little one (if he/she is there)? I got to be more calmer and ignore it in future I know. I know its really early days but I'm so irritable and moody for the past few days.... Damn I'm cramping, but maybe that's in my mind only :shrug:


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry about you mil sarah!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure if little one is there they'll be fine. 
Sorry about MIL :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Happy Mother's Day ladies! I found out that I can no longer eat the dill pickles I have always loved, as I always throw them back up shortly after eating them. And all I ever want anymore is water and chili-cheese fries. :lol: We had Dunkin Donuts for breakfast, then wandered around a nearby flea market. I'm getting a sewing machine in a couple weeks as a late gift from Lalo and the boys. This week starts the official divorce proceedings with the father of my boys. Soon as it's over I get to marry the most wonderful man in the world (IMO)!! Not much longer till my first prenatal appointment!! 5-26


----------



## cutieq

Thank you froggy! Sarah, sorry about your mil. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

AF arrived today. Off to a fresh start with an unmedicated month and a consult with the RE about what's next.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Hun xxx


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> AF arrived today. Off to a fresh start with an unmedicated month and a consult with the RE about what's next.

:hugs: I'm very sorry hun.... I went on my 2nd month unmedicated after 2 cycles of failed clomid (except we took fertilaid) when i got pregnant. I was told to have my body rest from clomid before we try other things. Hope you get good plan with your RE and/or a surprise :bfp:


----------



## TTC74

Mdscpa - fx super tight for that surprise BFP!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> AF arrived today. Off to a fresh start with an unmedicated month and a consult with the RE about what's next.

Grrrr I'm so so sorry about AF!!

I hope your RE has that special get pregnant plan for your current cycle :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> The mother in law don't get on with me very well, and she been arguing with me today and I've only gone and got stressed and argued back! :(
> 
> It shouldn't do any harm to the little one (if he/she is there)? I got to be more calmer and ignore it in future I know. I know its really early days but I'm so irritable and moody for the past few days.... Damn I'm cramping, but maybe that's in my mind only :shrug:

I had issues like this with Aidens biological fathers Mother when I was in early pregnancy, too. Aidens here so it must not have caused harm . I know how stressful those situations can be. Dont punish yourself for getting stressed. Its just uncontrollable sometimes. I wish u the best hun!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

rising temps Mary... :wohoo: How many more days left before the REAL testing??? So excited.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

2dp3dt over here! :)...Wow, that still feels so strange (but amazing!) that I can say that now! Lol. Today or tomorrow my little bean could start implanting! FX! 
Ive been googling like crazy about 3 day transfers and it seems that most of the success stories are from women transferring an 8cell, grade A or B (mine was A). That gives me alot of hope. I was feeling a little down that they would only put one back but after reading tons of studies and hundreds of threads, I've learned that high graded 8 cell embryo's have ALOT of potential. Hopefully my LO is loving my uterus enough to get nice and snug for 9 months! :) I read a study that proved an 8 cell high graded embryo to be the ones that are most likely to implant from a day 3 transfer so that's making me feel hopeful, too. I need to stay off of Google but while I've been resting, thats alls I've been doing!!! Now that I'm feeling better today, I'm going to do my best to stay busy. Only 7 days to go until we see if this little one stuck! :) FX soooo tight! Ive been telling my little one to stick every 20mins or so, lol. "Stick baby, stick!" 
Anyway, I haven't tested again to see if my trigger is out yet but I'm going to later on today. I think the trigger will be out by 5dp3dt but we shall see! 

Lots of luck & dust to All of You! And Happy belated Mother's Day to all of u momma's/soon-to-be momma's on here! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> rising temps Mary... :wohoo: How many more days left before the REAL testing??? So excited.....

7 days!! Wooo! Exactly 1 week to go!!


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe they put only one because there's always a chance that your emby will split into two. Who know maybe you're growing two in there now.... :dance: I'd love to greet you happy mother's day for Aiden and the new one coming.... FX so tight!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Maybe they put only one because there's always a chance that your emby will split into two. Who know maybe you're growing two in there now.... :dance: I'd love to greet you happy mother's day for Aiden and the new one coming.... FX so tight!!!!

Thank u Daphne! :) And I do think they were too worried about it being triplets due to 1 splitting in 2. 3 of my embabies were at 8 cell and 2 at 5 cell, all graded "B's", except the one they transferred, which was an A and she said although I already discussed putting back 2 with them, they don't see As very often with their "tough" grading system (which they told me months ago) so they weren't expecting to have such a beauty...lol. Hopefully she's right! I was super excited to see my top graded one too. Now lets just hope & pray it has and will continue to develop beautifully! :) FX FX FX!


----------



## TTC74

Fx Mary!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx Mary! You so have a baby in your belly right now and I have nothing but faith that it will stick :dance: 

I'm so freaking excited!!!! I cannot wait until you get that BFP in 7 days!!! :yipee:


----------



## melewen

7 days ahh! How will we ever make it?! :haha: have you been watching your videos?! I also read that being really warm encourages implantation so wrap up!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> 7 days ahh! How will we ever make it?! :haha: have you been watching your videos?! I also read that being really warm encourages implantation so wrap up!!

I sure have! And it has been SO hot here since the day of transfer so hopefully that helps some. . Ive been eating warm soups & chili and stuff like that for warmth as well. FX this is a sticky one! My father said yesterday, "We'll call the baby sticky!" and he had NO CLUE that we all say "sticky beans" and such...he just came out with those words on his own. I told dh that its a good sign lol. My father is really excited and I honestly didn't know how he felt about IVF, as I was raised catholic, but i think hes even more excited then my mother! lol. That made me feel really good to know I truly have his support & that he's praying for us. Aiden has been asking every a.m since retrieval, "How many more days until we know?" lol. He's anxiously awaiting an answer, as we all are! I hope & pray I'll have good news to share with everyone! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> It's been over 48 hours since I took the trigger shot. And I picked up a thermometer yesterday since I forgot to bring one on my trip so I was able to take my temp this morning (after missing two days). But no temp jump? I thought most people Oed 36ish hours after the shot. Hmmm.

Its about 38-48hrs after, usually. For me it was different, as I had my eggs retrieved so they had to catch them on time so for safety, they say 35-36hrs after trigger for IVF. When ur oing on ur own tho, about 48 hrs is the correct time frame. :). GL Michelle!!!! :dust:

Also, the trigger will make O time rise look a tiny bit different AND keep in mind that it can take 24-48hrs for a rise so say u oed at 9pm, 48hrs after trigger, u wouldn't see a rise until the day after actual O, possibly even 2 days later. Does that make sense? I hope I explained that right! Ur chart seems to be looking like it should so far & u had GREAT bd timing so FX!!! Hopefully we'll be bump buddies! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I think I am soooooooo jealous of all that :sex:
> I've been going through a bit of a dry spell these last few months :rofl:

hahaha! Pamela, I'm a bit jealous of all the BDing too! :rofl: I haven't been aloud to and can't until either the betas or first u/s...i can't remember which one. They said I'm not even aloud an orgasm!!! Lol. Maybe because it contract the uterus...? Idk but I always thought bding was GOOD after O! Apparently not the case with IVF!


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome to the No BD Club Mary... We only had sex 4 times (2 in Jan. and 2 in March) since finding out. I think i'm already experiencing drought... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Guess what...? I conceived Aiden around May 10-15th, 8yrs ago and now HOPEFULLY I'll have conceived on May 6th. Well I was looking to see when my EDD would be an its January 27th, Aiden's Biological fathers Birthday! AND that was originally Aidens EDD, too! Isn't that a crazy coincidence?! Maybe I'm only aloud 1 baby every 8 yrs, conceived IN May...:haha:. Dh feels these similar dates are a good sign & I cant help but think so, too. :) FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am soooooooo jealous of all that :sex:
> I've been going through a bit of a dry spell these last few months :rofl:
> 
> hahaha! Pamela, I'm a bit jealous of all the BDing too! :rofl: I haven't been aloud to and can't until either the betas or first u/s...i can't remember which one. They said I'm not even aloud an orgasm!!! Lol. Maybe because it contract the uterus...? Idk but I always thought bding was GOOD after O! Apparently not the case with IVF!Click to expand...

Yip I would say that could be a good reason. The few orgasms I've had since falling pregnant lead to huge bump contractions.

OMG that darn sex animation just turned me on! WTF?! :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

The contractions you feel from orgasm are different than the ones for labor (according to my doc). In fact they are actually good for you during pregnancy as they help tone the muscles and the tightness in the womb is like a massage for the baby.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am soooooooo jealous of all that :sex:
> I've been going through a bit of a dry spell these last few months :rofl:
> 
> hahaha! Pamela, I'm a bit jealous of all the BDing too! :rofl: I haven't been aloud to and can't until either the betas or first u/s...i can't remember which one. They said I'm not even aloud an orgasm!!! Lol. Maybe because it contract the uterus...? Idk but I always thought bding was GOOD after O! Apparently not the case with IVF!Click to expand...
> 
> Yip I would say that could be a good reason. The few orgasms I've had since falling pregnant lead to huge bump contractions.
> 
> OMG that darn sex animation just turned me on! WTF?! :rofl:Click to expand...

hahaha!!! :rofl:. Omgosshh, I haven't laughed out loud like that from something I'm reading in a long time!! Ur too funny :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Guess what...? I conceived Aiden around May 10-15th, 8yrs ago and now HOPEFULLY I'll have conceived on May 6th. Well I was looking to see when my EDD would be an its January 27th, Aiden's Biological fathers Birthday! AND that was originally Aidens EDD, too! Isn't that a crazy coincidence?! Maybe I'm only aloud 1 baby every 8 yrs, conceived IN May...:haha:. Dh feels these similar dates are a good sign & I cant help but think so, too. :) FX!


Oh, more signs coming in..... :dance: FX


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> The contractions you feel from orgasm are different than the ones for labor (according to my doc). In fact they are actually good for you during pregnancy as they help tone the muscles and the tightness in the womb is like a massage for the baby.

This is what I was told, as well, except after IVF. I know there's something they worry about with orgasms during IVF but not sure what. I'll get us all a "professional" answer from my IVF specialist as to why they direct women to not have sex or even an orgasm. I was really sad to learn about no orgasms until after confirmed pregnancy! :haha: It'll be MORE than worth it tho, as long as this ends as hoped! I'm just so glad I have good quality frosties incase this doesn't work how we expect. I'm still keeping my hopes high! FX!

And the contractions from orgasms are DEF different than labor! And its usually A-okay to BD, esp later in pregnancy. But for some pregnant women, it can be quite uncomfortable :-\. For me when I was preggers with Aiden, I LOVED to DTD and hope I feel the same this time! LoL. Maybe with IVF they just worry about the embryo implanting successfully if the uterus starts contracting from an orgasm..? I'll get the answer as to why My doc recommends this.

How was ur Mothers day, Jess?


----------



## aidensmommy1

As I'm reading my posts, I've been having to edit some sort of typo ALL a.m! Lol. I can't type today :-\


----------



## Jrepp

I think sex after ivf is more of a concern that they may not have retrieved every egg you have and there is a possibility of them being released and fertilized. 

My Mother's Day wasn't the best. My husband slept until noon and then went to playing video games until he left for work at 1:45.... Only said happy Mother's Day to me because I was crying. I then spent the night alone cleaning and watching tv. If he gets up in the near future we are supposed to go to my moms today for a bit, but he has to be to work at 2 again and it's already 10.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ok mary, here ya go! News bloopers are always my favorite!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7OihpIHUYYU

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7sLyRuaCLo0

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-QYN-f82CVg


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh my mary, that sucks! It will Def be worth the wait, but I know that any time dh had to give a sample, we would have to restrain from sex, and I think it makes it worse when your told not too! Lol! It seemed that it was always very hard to keep my hands off of him when it was against the rules!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Chelsea! It's like telling me not to push a button! As soon as you leave I'm going to want to push that damn button :haha:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hey Ladies :hi:

I wanted to ask you all something. Is it possible for me to be experiencing early pregnancy symptoms?? Because for the past day or two I've been very easily irritated, moody and getting down easy. Plus my nipples are starting to look bigger!! They are very!! sensitive and sore to touch. Sometimes can feel it without touching them! :dohh: They itch today too.. sorry tmi :blush:

Also my CM has changed today.. sorry tmi again :blush::haha:

My HCG injection was CD 13 so 6 days ago now.


----------



## froggyfrog

Sarah, it could very possibly be the hcg injection that gives you pg symptoms. I know that when I did mine I had some symptoms. Excessive thirst, fatigue, and mood swings. But fx it is just from having a lo settle in that causing everything!


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm hoping so because its almost a week since I had my injection. 

Just my nipples are so itchy and sore :( 

When I went to the bathroom there was a like a blob of white creamy cm on tissue sorry tmi :blush::blush: So hoping that's a good thing too.


----------



## froggyfrog

So with all of this ivf excitement going on with you mary, you have swayed dh and I to apply for an ivf grant! I found a very hood non profit that gives two grants a year, the next one is in November! I'm going to go ahead and download The application because I'm sure that we will need to fill out some sort of about me, and maybe write a little something. That will give me all summer to figure out how to sell ourselves! I know that we are really good people and will be excellent parents, but sometimes it's so hard to talk about how great you are! I was thinking of including some photos of us as well, just to put a face to our application. I have some of us from our old re that I can include. Nothing inappropriate, just some pictures my mom took of us when she went with us to our appointment. It's things like dh and I talking and laughing and posing with pictures of the life cycle of an egg into embryo.


----------



## mdscpa

Me, Kenna and Pam had the itchy boobs during the early days we defo thought it's a sign.... :D FX for you Sarahlou.


----------



## SarahLou372

I was just thinking weather its to early or not..? :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Let's hope it is not too early Sarah :dust:
I think I implanted 6dpo if I look back at symptoms and a 9dpo bfp.

Good luck on the IVF grant Chelsea. I would totally vote for you and dh!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Me, Kenna and Pam had the itchy boobs during the early days we defo thought it's a sign.... :D FX for you Sarahlou.

I have had itchy boobs since my trigger shot, which was 10,000spu of HCG in me at once so id say it sounds like a good pregnancy sign for u, too! :) Fx!!!

EDIT!!-Sarah, I some how completely forgot u did the trigger as well. Mine was 7 days ago and i have thick creamy cm & sore/itchy bbs. I'm also on progesterone tho too...idk about you for progesterone? But I really hope both of our turn into a nice BFP, whether symptoms are trigger related ATM or not! Good luck Sarah!!

I can't symptom spot due to my trigger & progesterone. Other than obvious twinges, ill have NO clue what my symptoms are caused from, lol...but luckily only 7 days from today until beta!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I think sex after ivf is more of a concern that they may not have retrieved every egg you have and there is a possibility of them being released and fertilized.

This is what I thought UNTIL I was told NO orgasms, even without intercourse/sperm being apart of the process. So they feel the orgasms themselves can be an issues, apparently. I'll let u know what exactly my clinic is thinking when they suggest absolute no orgasms, either, until confirmed pregnancy. I'm pretty sure it has to do with a woman's uterus "contracting", though they could have a completely diff reason. At first I thought it was the sperm/extra egg thing too but then when I asked about "four play", that was 100% out of the question for now...well for me anyway...dh is aloud pleasure...Lucky. Lol.

And I'm so sorry DH didn't acknowledged mothers day much :(. Hopefully u got to have some fun today! I promise you, next year will be better with ur LO there in ur arms :). I have learned over the past 7yrs not to expect much on Mothers day. Its just another day, pretty much, other than doing special mother day stuff but that doesn't always happen. I started to not look forward to ANYTHING & now the smallest things means the world to me! I remember my first 3 mothers day's, I felt so down and felt like nobody really cared that its MY day but you'll quickly learn that mothers day is truly "kids day!" LOL. But what day isn't kids day?! . I'm excited for ur first mothers day HOLDING your LO. You wont need DH to feel good! ;)


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies :flower:

aidensmommy1 - No I'm not taking any progesterone just had the trigger shot a day after yourself by the looks of things :haha: 

They are so sore tonight too!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Trigger is almost tested out! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Here are Mary's tests, with the trigger exiting the body
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## SarahLou372

Tested out??? :wacko: 

:haha:

All I know is my breast are killing :haha: and I'm having strange cramps at the moment, more like dull, mild aches, but twinges too, cant tell weather its in the middle or to one side the twinges.. :shrug:


----------



## SarahLou372

Jrepp - Are those tests from just after your HCG shot or are they when you found out you were pregnant?? 

Yeah I didn't read that last post properly did it... :dohh::dohh:

:blush:


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah those are Mary's tests. She just text them to me and asked me to post them so everyone could see the progression....or deprogression I guess. My tests are still blazingly positive lol. I am conducting an experiment to see when they go negative....28 weeks wasn't it.


----------



## SarahLou372

Oh... :blush: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait for the next set of tests for Mary! These show them going lighter and the next set will show them getting darker :dance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Need lots of baby dust around here!! :dust::dust:

:haha:

Feeling in a better mood tonight!


----------



## froggyfrog

Glad your in a better mood sarah! 

Mary are you going to test every day?


----------



## Querida87

Is everyone well? Mary I love that you will soon be testing to confirm the :bfp: that we are all confident is coming!!

To everyone speaking about dry spells, :sex: is almost non-existent for us as well, which does NOT make Lalo very happy. But it's either very uncomfortable or downright painful for me now. Even my libido has dropped. I do enjoy my electric boyfriend on occasion, but rarely even want that.. :blush:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Glad your in a better mood sarah!
> 
> Mary are you going to test every day?

I'll probably test again tomorrow and then if its neg, ill test again at 6/7dp3dt (9-10dpo). FX!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> Is everyone well? Mary I love that you will soon be testing to confirm the :bfp: that we are all confident is coming!!
> 
> To everyone speaking about dry spells, :sex: is almost non-existent for us as well, which does NOT make Lalo very happy. But it's either very uncomfortable or downright painful for me now. Even my libido has dropped. I do enjoy my electric boyfriend on occasion, but rarely even want that.. :blush:

Thanks Querida! :)

When u go to the docs, are they going to do an ultrasound? I'm almost wondering if you have a cyst. Last time I didn't get AF for almost 3 months and wasn't getting a clear line on tests, it turned out to be a golf ball sized cyst on my ovary. It was VERY uncomfortable and made bding hurt, alot. The good thing is is they can usually give u antibiotics that'll hopefully dissolve the cyst on its on. Obv I have no way of knowing if that's what's happening but it sounds like it could be. I just wanted to bring this possibility to ur attention so that u can mention it to your OB when u go in. It stinks u cant bd, incase O is still going to occur :-\. It looks like we are all in a dry spell right now! :( lol. Mine will HOPEFULLY be over as soon as pregnancy is confirmed! FX veryyy tight!


----------



## aidensmommy1

As of last night, dh and I refer to our little embaby as "A baby". But we say it like "baybay" haha. I have lots of faith in my A baby! :)

Today is 3dp3dt & is the most popular day for my little bean to start attaching to my uterus so lets hope my little A baby clutches on tight!  Only 6 more days and hopefully we can officially say that we are expecting. That'll seriously feel SO incredibly good! FX very very tight!!!

I need to call today & find out how many of our 4 other embies successfully made it to freeze. I'm praying the other 2 8 cells made it through but all 4 would be better, of course! I dont even know if they froze them at day 3 or tried waiting until day 5, lol. I'm pretty sure they did it at day 3 though. I'll let u all know how it went ;). 

Stick A baby, stick!!! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes are crossed Mary!


----------



## cutieq

Mary's having a baybay! Fx so tight Mary!!

Sarah, I'm glad you're feeling. Sending you baby dust!!


----------



## mdscpa

I'll make a chant for A Baby to dig in to that uterus.... hmmmmmmmmmmmm....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... :D

FX Mary.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you Laura, Dani, and Daphne! :) 

Laura, if we have a girl, the middle name will probably be Laura, which is my grandmothers middle name as well . I realized that I'll HOPEFULLY be getting a BFP on my grandmothers birthday so I told my mom if its a girl, I want to name the baby after her, or at least the middle name anyways. All the dates that keep popping up feel like good signs to me. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My BBs started feeling less sore for the last 2 days and I figured it was because of the trigger leaving my system. But since last night they've been hurting again, bad. I was thinking its from the progesterone but ive been on the same dose the whole time so who knows! I'm sure it is the progesterone at this point, or maybe even the trigger still, but hopefullyyyy this leads to amazing results! FX!


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhh Laura is a lovely middle name, if I might say so myself! hehe


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Mary! I cannot wait for the positive test. I don't think one of us on here have any doubt that baybay is sticking :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Mary! Fx the baby starts implantationn today!

Mary and Sarah, you're not alone in feeling sore boobs after the trigger. Mine have felt that way for the last couple of days. I start progesterone tonight! Hoping this leads to a baby!


----------



## laurac1988

good luck Michelle xxx


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> FX Mary! I cannot wait for the positive test. I don't think one of us on here have any doubt that baybay is sticking :hugs:

:). Stick A baby, stick! 

I've been feeling a weird pinch near my RIGHT hipbone! Thats something I never felt in other TWW's, as I only have my left ovary so most pains/twinges were always on that side only. This feeling is on and off in the same spot. FX its a good sign & not from any of the meds!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Michelle! :) Sore bbs is basically a given with the trigger. 24hrs after I did my trigger, I came on here and said "Well, I wont be able to use sore bbs as a possible pregnancy symptom, since I already have them and I haven't even had transfer yet!" lol. But maybe they can be a sign, now that I'm 8 days post trigger... The soreness faded by alot and then they started feeling really sore again so maybe It a sign?! I guess we'll know for sure in 6 days! I really hope to see ur BFP this cycle, Michelle. I'm crossing my fingers extra tight for us!!


----------



## cutieq

So many babies are on the way!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> So many babies are on the way!!!

:happydance: Soo exciting!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I just spoke to the lab and they did freeze them at day 3. They said the quality was great so they froze them like that. All 4 of them successfully froze! :) I'm relieved to know this, JUST INCASE something goes wrong. I truly feel there's def SOMETHING going on in there still. I keep getting twinges and then about 30mins ago I got a quick 5 second "tug" feeling on my right side and it was SO intense for that short time that my phone flew out of my hands and I squealed, loud. Lol. Hopefully the little guy or gal grabs on tight! Thats alls I could picture in my mind after I felt it was A baby burying its way in . FX! I know I'm not imagining it when I squeal like that lol. That particular feeling isn't familiar to me but we'll see!! FX FX FX!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im trying to stay positive today.. we missed beding CD 18 & 19 :( 

But we did bed CD 3,5,7,9 & 12 then CD 13 same day as my injection then, 14,15,16,17. Does it matter if some are AM beds and some PM bed cause most of them have been like 10pm at night but CD 16 was 2pm and CD 17 was 11am! And beding kind of this morning 6am before OH went to work... But I don't think it was properly.. 

I'm driving myself crazy in this two week wait, its dragging so slow!! :wacko::tease::loopy:

Do any of you ladies know how long it takes for a HCG injection to work/when you ovulate after taking it. I been looking online and apparently its anything from 24-36 hours or in some cases up to 48. But it shouldn't take much longer than this should it? Sorry to sound so moody, I might be thinking about it all too much I don't know :shrug:

Sorry ladies...


----------



## froggyfrog

My iuis were always timed 36 hours after my trigger. That's when my dr said the egg would release, you should be past your o day by now, so I wouldn't stress about bding timing anymore, just try to enjoy your tww!! Even though enjoying a tww is impossible


----------



## laurac1988

Hun your bases are perfectly covered. Remember that even with the best timing in the world we still only get about a 30% chance a cycle xx


----------



## SarahLou372

36 hours is like a day and a half isn't it?? :shrug:

Boobs ache ad nipples still sore and sensitive too touch. 

laurac1988 - Thanks hun, I guess it would of been up to nature then to take course if we had done our part correctly.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes 36 hours is a day and a half, that eggy popped out already! And hopefully has been fertilized and on its way to implant!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Im trying to stay positive today.. we missed beding CD 18 & 19 :(
> 
> But we did bed CD 3,5,7,9 & 12 then CD 13 same day as my injection then, 14,15,16,17. Does it matter if some are AM beds and some PM bed cause most of them have been like 10pm at night but CD 16 was 2pm and CD 17 was 11am! And beding kind of this morning 6am before OH went to work... But I don't think it was properly..
> 
> I'm driving myself crazy in this two week wait, its dragging so slow!! :wacko::tease::loopy:
> 
> Do any of you ladies know how long it takes for a HCG injection to work/when you ovulate after taking it. I been looking online and apparently its anything from 24-36 hours or in some cases up to 48. But it shouldn't take much longer than this should it? Sorry to sound so moody, I might be thinking about it all too much I don't know :shrug:
> 
> Sorry ladies...

Its usually about 36-48 hrs, closer to 48hrs. It depends on whether u were already starting to surge on ur own, u know? And U had GREAT bding timing so you certainly have amazing odds...You truly do! And it doesn't matter if its a.m or p.m bd sessions. As long as there's swimmers up there to meet the egg, your covered! ;) Again, I am very confident you had swimmers awaiting the egg. Now FX its "the" eggy!  I have a good feeling for you. Cant wait for all of our TWWs to end!! FX FX FX!

Also, the reason you are reading "36hrs after trigger" in some threads, its because they want swimmers waiting BEFORE O actually occurs so for IUI patients, they have to make sure they get the swimmer in there before the egg releases, usually about 12hrs after IUI is performed. I was confused as to why 35hrs with IVF as well but its to ensure they caught them on time cuz on occasion, the eggs can release early, due to an LH surge starting before trigger. Hope this helps!


----------



## SarahLou372

aidensmommy1 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Im trying to stay positive today.. we missed beding CD 18 & 19 :(
> 
> But we did bed CD 3,5,7,9 & 12 then CD 13 same day as my injection then, 14,15,16,17. Does it matter if some are AM beds and some PM bed cause most of them have been like 10pm at night but CD 16 was 2pm and CD 17 was 11am! And beding kind of this morning 6am before OH went to work... But I don't think it was properly..
> 
> I'm driving myself crazy in this two week wait, its dragging so slow!! :wacko::tease::loopy:
> 
> Do any of you ladies know how long it takes for a HCG injection to work/when you ovulate after taking it. I been looking online and apparently its anything from 24-36 hours or in some cases up to 48. But it shouldn't take much longer than this should it? Sorry to sound so moody, I might be thinking about it all too much I don't know :shrug:
> 
> Sorry ladies...
> 
> Its usually about 36-48 hrs, closer to 48hrs. It depends on whether u were already starting to surge on ur own, u know? And U had GREAT bding timing so you certainly have amazing odds...You truly do! And it doesn't matter if its a.m or p.m bd sessions. As long as there's swimmers up there to meet the egg, your covered! ;) Again, I am very confident you had swimmers awaiting the egg. Now FX its "the" eggy!  I have a good feeling for you. Cant wait for all of our TWWs to end!! FX FX FX!
> 
> Also, the reason you are reading "36hrs after trigger" in some threads, its because they want swimmers waiting BEFORE O actually occurs so for IUI patients, they have to make sure they get the swimmer in there before the egg releases, usually about 12hrs after IVF. I was confused as to why 35hrs with IVF as well but its to ensure they caught them on time cuz on occasion, the eggs can release early, due to an LH surge starting before trigger. Hope this helps!Click to expand...

When do you test?? 

So basically its around 36-48 hours? Even if its 72 hours at a push I'm still covered anyway I think. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Im trying to stay positive today.. we missed beding CD 18 & 19 :(
> 
> But we did bed CD 3,5,7,9 & 12 then CD 13 same day as my injection then, 14,15,16,17. Does it matter if some are AM beds and some PM bed cause most of them have been like 10pm at night but CD 16 was 2pm and CD 17 was 11am! And beding kind of this morning 6am before OH went to work... But I don't think it was properly..
> 
> I'm driving myself crazy in this two week wait, its dragging so slow!! :wacko::tease::loopy:
> 
> Do any of you ladies know how long it takes for a HCG injection to work/when you ovulate after taking it. I been looking online and apparently its anything from 24-36 hours or in some cases up to 48. But it shouldn't take much longer than this should it? Sorry to sound so moody, I might be thinking about it all too much I don't know :shrug:
> 
> Sorry ladies...
> 
> Its usually about 36-48 hrs, closer to 48hrs. It depends on whether u were already starting to surge on ur own, u know? And U had GREAT bding timing so you certainly have amazing odds...You truly do! And it doesn't matter if its a.m or p.m bd sessions. As long as there's swimmers up there to meet the egg, your covered! ;) Again, I am very confident you had swimmers awaiting the egg. Now FX its "the" eggy!  I have a good feeling for you. Cant wait for all of our TWWs to end!! FX FX FX!
> 
> Also, the reason you are reading "36hrs after trigger" in some threads, its because they want swimmers waiting BEFORE O actually occurs so for IUI patients, they have to make sure they get the swimmer in there before the egg releases, usually about 12hrs after IVF. I was confused as to why 35hrs with IVF as well but its to ensure they caught them on time cuz on occasion, the eggs can release early, due to an LH surge starting before trigger. Hope this helps!Click to expand...
> 
> When do you test??
> 
> So basically its around 36-48 hours? Even if its 72 hours at a push I'm still covered anyway I think. :haha:Click to expand...

Your definitely covered, for sure! :)


----------



## SarahLou372

aidensmommy1 - Lets hope we are both going to get some good news this cycle round :dust:

How many DPO were you ladies when your first got a :bfp: I cant remember what DPO I was last time.


----------



## Querida87

aidensmommy1 said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone well? Mary I love that you will soon be testing to confirm the :bfp: that we are all confident is coming!!
> 
> To everyone speaking about dry spells, :sex: is almost non-existent for us as well, which does NOT make Lalo very happy. But it's either very uncomfortable or downright painful for me now. Even my libido has dropped. I do enjoy my electric boyfriend on occasion, but rarely even want that.. :blush:
> 
> Thanks Querida! :)
> 
> When u go to the docs, are they going to do an ultrasound? I'm almost wondering if you have a cyst. Last time I didn't get AF for almost 3 months and wasn't getting a clear line on tests, it turned out to be a golf ball sized cyst on my ovary. It was VERY uncomfortable and made bding hurt, alot. The good thing is is they can usually give u antibiotics that'll hopefully dissolve the cyst on its on. Obv I have no way of knowing if that's what's happening but it sounds like it could be. I just wanted to bring this possibility to ur attention so that u can mention it to your OB when u go in. It stinks u cant bd, incase O is still going to occur :-\. It looks like we are all in a dry spell right now! :( lol. Mine will HOPEFULLY be over as soon as pregnancy is confirmed! FX veryyy tight!Click to expand...

My ob will order urine and blood tests, and will probably do an ultrasound and other testing whether I'm prego or not. BD hurts my cervix, it's very sensitive, and I tend to have very light scant brown spotting after BD so we just aren't doing it to be safe. A couple more weeks and everything will start to work itself out one way or another.


----------



## Jrepp

.


----------



## laurac1988

Sarah I got my first real squinter of a BFP at 8dpo, and a clear one at 9dpo (and 10dpo...11dpo...12dpo... pretty much up to now... Can't leave the peesticks alone...)


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah my first 3 bfps came at 10 dpo. With this pregnancy it was negative at 9 and 11 dpo and blaringly positive at night 13 dpo.


----------



## cutieq

11dpo for me.


----------



## Michellebelle

I think tomorrow I'll take a hpt to see what traces of the trigger are left in my system so I can know when to start actually testing! I have such high hopes this month!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx michelle and Sarah! 

Mary I'm soooo ready to see some tests!!

Even if we don't get a grant, dh and I are going to do ivf. We just have to find some ways to pull the money together. My mom had a good idea, that we could send something out to everyone who would come to any showers , or get us a baby gift, and ask them instead of a gift after we are expecting, we would like them to help get us pregnant. I feel better about doing it that way, and maybe we could come up with something cute that rhymes or something. And then whatever is left that we need, we can go get a loan. I may be able to use my car as collateral, so that we have a lower interest rate. So, that's the plan! I told stephen last night, that we should start getting baby items when they are on clearance now, since we aren't going to register or get gifts at a shower. Does this idea sound ok to you all? Would you think that was tacky?


----------



## froggyfrog

We really wouldn't need to buy that much big stuff, just a crib and bedding which has been in my amazon wish list for 3 years now. Everything else we already have. My mom had made friends with this girl in her town that she met at a coffee shop who wasn't very social. She suffers from bipolar/depression and extreme social anxiety. (It's a small town and the coffee shop was always empty) this girl and her husband had a baby, while the husband was on tour for the military. She ended up feeling herself going downhill so decided to check herself into a hospital to have her mess adjusted. When she checked in she left the baby at her mil house. The mil tricked her son, by saying to take him to a dr or something b that she needed to get temporary custody, so he signed something saying that she could. When the girl had her meds adjusted she was released, and her mil wouldn't give the baby back! They fought and fought. She tried to say that the girl was unfit, but hello, she noticed a problem, found a safe place for her child, and went and fixed herself! Anyway, they had given my mom all of their sons baby stuff, which can be gender neutral and that's what we want anyway.i don't care for pink and purple. They knew we were ttc and wanted his stuff to be used by someone they knew.They gave a stroller/carseat, a high chair, two bouncy seats, a swing and a whole bunch of toys. Since the baby was taken away at such a young age, this stuff is all practically brand new. Very sad for that couple, but very thankful they thought of dh and i.


----------



## froggyfrog

After texting back and forth with my mom and dh, we have a plan! We will have a "Help us have a baby, shower". With games, lunch, and a big donation box! I may even have everyone sign a guest book and include their email so that as we pass milestones I can make everyone who helped feel included in our journey. And also physical address, so I can send pregnancy announcements to everyone who helped make it possible.

And also include that if someone doesn't feel comfortable making a monetary gift, that I will be on bed rest for two days, and anything that can help make that comfortable would be welcome. ie, books, magazines, socks, Gatorade, movies, gift cards for restaurants so dh won't have to come home from work and cook.


----------



## SarahLou372

Sounds like some ideas towards a baby shower there :thumbup:

Ladies I just feel pregnant I know its early days but I feel like I am. And if I am it feels so different then when I was pregnant wit Skye. 

My breasts ache today and my nipples have never been this sensitive or sore to touch, not even when I was 5 weeks with Skye! Last night I went to bed okay and started feeling sick, then I had a real hot flush for about 5 mins, I was sweating! Then I vomited...sorry, after I was fine like nothing had happened :wacko:

So took a test that I have in the cupboard and it looks :bfn: to me so it looks like the HCG injection must be out my system, or at least more or less. What do you ladies think, it was taken today 7DPO.

I feel today my breast feel bigger too and veiny :dohh:

:blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







10405442_833997633314544_1953195247567057068_n.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10









1908143_833997656647875_7626300871237637513_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## laurac1988

I don't see anything yet hun but it's super early x


----------



## froggyfrog

I maybe think that I see a shadow sarah, but I'm not sure. 7po is still very early! Is that with fmu?


----------



## SarahLou372

Yeah ladies its super early but I'm having the symptoms that I mentioned above so couldn't help myself but test. I could of swore I saw a line there but wasn't quite sure.. :shrug:

No it was 2pm sample. Last pregnancy I tested stronger positives in the afternoon rather then first morning urine, so that's why I did afternoon sample.


----------



## SarahLou372

Should I test again tomorrow 8dpo??? or not?? First morning or afternoon again? :shrug::dohh:

Im going crazy :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Chelsea that sounds like a great idea! I'm sure that it would be really successful. I wonder if you could do other fundraising things like a bar crawl, bake sale or yard sale. 

Sarah - I don't see anything yet. I would wait until 9dpo or 10dpo to retest.....as hard as that is to do.


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks jess! The idea was really my moms, and I just took off with it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> After texting back and forth with my mom and dh, we have a plan! We will have a "Help us have a baby, shower". With games, lunch, and a big donation box! I may even have everyone sign a guest book and include their email so that as we pass milestones I can make everyone who helped feel included in our journey. And also physical address, so I can send pregnancy announcements to everyone who helped make it possible.
> 
> And also include that if someone doesn't feel comfortable making a monetary gift, that I will be on bed rest for two days, and anything that can help make that comfortable would be welcome. ie, books, magazines, socks, Gatorade, movies, gift cards for restaurants so dh won't have to come home from work and cook.

Again, I love this idea and from what you told me earlier today about your mom, I'm betting your family will be super supportive! :) Yay! I cant wait until this all happens!!! :happydance: Did I inspire you to go for IVF, Chelsey?! :haha: I hope so! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Sounds like some ideas towards a baby shower there :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies I just feel pregnant I know its early days but I feel like I am. And if I am it feels so different then when I was pregnant wit Skye.
> 
> My breasts ache today and my nipples have never been this sensitive or sore to touch, not even when I was 5 weeks with Skye! Last night I went to bed okay and started feeling sick, then I had a real hot flush for about 5 mins, I was sweating! Then I vomited...sorry, after I was fine like nothing had happened :wacko:
> 
> So took a test that I have in the cupboard and it looks :bfn: to me so it looks like the HCG injection must be out my system, or at least more or less. What do you ladies think, it was taken today 7DPO.
> 
> I feel today my breast feel bigger too and veiny :dohh:
> 
> :blush::blush:

I dont see anything so now when u do, ull know if its real! :) I just tested mine out today too! Now hopefully ill see a BFP on Sat! FX!

Also, I KNOW I still have side affects from the trigger and at 7dpo, the trigger is probably still affecting you. I was actually told I may feel more pregnant at the beginning of IVF due to the trigger than I will wks after a BFP. Cycles when the triggers involved, u cant tell at all if its the trigger or pregnancy, as u can still have symptoms for a little bit after testing neg again. This TWW, the only symptoms I'm allowing myself to really take to heart are twinges or pulling sensations/pinching in abdomen. I figured those wouldn't be caused by the trigger itself, u know? I'm NOT saying u aren't preggers, as I have a great feeling for u! (SUCH GOOD BD TIMING!!!!!) But alot of what you've been feeling for the past 2-3 days has most likely still been trigger side affects. I mean, we did go to a level of 10,000 in 1 night & you can only imagine the affects that'll have on our bodies! Thats the only thing I don't like about It is my boobs are KILLING me as well and I cant tell if its a true symptom because they've hurt almost the whole time :(. Anyway, figured id explain some of the stuff my RE & doctor google had told me about the trigger after affects. U could have even heavier symptoms due to both pg & the trigger. FX we both see BFPS in the next few days!!! :) :) :) I bet both of our tests will go back to positive! FX FX FX! Even after our positives, we won't truly know what were early symptoms tho because of the trigger! I wish I could say symptoms for sure for other ladies surfing the web, obsessively, like myself tho! Lol. Ive had every symptom in the book but haven't tracked it due to meds. Anyway, Good luck, Sarah! Cant wait to see that FRER turn BFP again! Tons of dust ur way! And if u think of it like this, if ur BFP is coming the trigger just gave u a mini preview of what u may feel when ur levels start to rise. Lol.  

BTW, You & I will both be 10dpo on Saturday! That's pretty neat! FX we both get our BFP's Saturday! Its my grandmothers birthday Saturday. I'll pray to her for all of us! I always pray to her for myself & I love that I have potential to get a BFP on her bday! FX!

:dust:


----------



## cutieq

oooh come on Saturday! :coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still feel some action in my uterus, same area, so I believe my little "marble", as dh calls it, is still doing its thing! I hope so! Its horrible wondering if its still doing well or not. I'm staying positive tho and have a great feeling about a BFP within the next few days!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes mary, all of your excitement definitely opened up our conversation about it!


----------



## Michellebelle

I've been a bit stressed this week and hope it doesn't hurt any chances to implant if there is a fertilized egg! I have to give a presentation at work tomorrow to over 80 people talking about my team, and it's been a bit stressful. Hopefully all the stress will go away tomorrow once it's done!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> After texting back and forth with my mom and dh, we have a plan! We will have a "Help us have a baby, shower". With games, lunch, and a big donation box! I may even have everyone sign a guest book and include their email so that as we pass milestones I can make everyone who helped feel included in our journey. And also physical address, so I can send pregnancy announcements to everyone who helped make it possible.
> 
> And also include that if someone doesn't feel comfortable making a monetary gift, that I will be on bed rest for two days, and anything that can help make that comfortable would be welcome. ie, books, magazines, socks, Gatorade, movies, gift cards for restaurants so dh won't have to come home from work and cook.

I think this is a wonderful idea :thumbup: I cannot wait for you guys to get started and then have that BFP :D

BTW where are you in your current cycle?



SarahLou372 said:


> Sounds like some ideas towards a baby shower there :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies I just feel pregnant I know its early days but I feel like I am. And if I am it feels so different then when I was pregnant wit Skye.
> 
> My breasts ache today and my nipples have never been this sensitive or sore to touch, not even when I was 5 weeks with Skye! Last night I went to bed okay and started feeling sick, then I had a real hot flush for about 5 mins, I was sweating! Then I vomited...sorry, after I was fine like nothing had happened :wacko:
> 
> So took a test that I have in the cupboard and it looks :bfn: to me so it looks like the HCG injection must be out my system, or at least more or less. What do you ladies think, it was taken today 7DPO.
> 
> I feel today my breast feel bigger too and veiny :dohh:
> 
> :blush::blush:

Not seeing anything on that test so the trigger is out and the new BFP is in the making I hope :hugs:

Try and wait a few more days before testing again if you can :flower: I'll be keeping my FX very tightly for you



aidensmommy1 said:


> I still feel some action in my uterus, same area, so I believe my little "marble", as dh calls it, is still doing its thing! I hope so! Its horrible wondering if its still doing well or not. I'm staying positive tho and have a great feeling about a BFP within the next few days!

We all have a great feeling for you Mary!!!! I cannot wait anymore... it is torture having to wait to confirm what we all know :bfp: :happydance:



Michellebelle said:


> I've been a bit stressed this week and hope it doesn't hurt any chances to implant if there is a fertilized egg! I have to give a presentation at work tomorrow to over 80 people talking about my team, and it's been a bit stressful. Hopefully all the stress will go away tomorrow once it's done!

I think it will be just fine. If it helps you to relax a bit I have unfortunately had a lot of stress from my boss who was just the meanest and unreasonable person since I fell pregnant. Needless to say I resigned now but anyway I was miserable and stressed and my baby is healthy so far. I'm not saying it is good but when it was unavoidable it won't be the end of the world. My opinion though :hugs:

Good luck for the presentation, you will do great I'm sure :thumbup:


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm going crazy this is the longest two week wait I've ever had :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

The longest and most excruciating wait... But not too long now.... In 6 days at most you'll have a definite answer!!!! FX for a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> The longest and most excruciating wait... But not too long now.... In 6 days at most you'll have a definite answer!!!! FX for a :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you :flower:

I just feel so impatient this cycle, I don't know weather its because of what happened in January with Skye and I'm pushing my self to test and get a :bfp:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Yes mary, all of your excitement definitely opened up our conversation about it!

I told DH about you and your idea and he likes it too :). I cant wait until this all happens!!! Maybe ull get a surprise BFP beforehand! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Tomorrow ill be 6dp3dt and will start testing! I have a good feeling for 7dp3dt, though. As long as we see a BFP, I dont care when it comes! But my grams birthday would be a nice BFP day . FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to log on tomorrow even if it's our day-off just to see your beautiful lines, Mary.... So exciting....


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooh can't wait for tomorrow now, Mary! Fx!

I tested this morning and it looks like the trigger is still in my system. I'll test again in a few days to see if the line is gone yet.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ooooh Mary so excited! Would tomorrow be similiar to 10dpo?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Ooh can't wait for tomorrow now, Mary! Fx!
> 
> I tested this morning and it looks like the trigger is still in my system. I'll test again in a few days to see if the line is gone yet.

Thanks! :)

It took the trigger about 9 days to leave my system, so by 7dpo. You don't have much longer! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ooooh Mary so excited! Would tomorrow be similiar to 10dpo?

Tomorrow will be equal to 9dpo & Saturday will be 10dpo. FX that I at least get a BFP @ my betas on Monday! As long as that ones +, thats all that matters! But it would be nice to get a BFP beforehand, too :) FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for clarifying :D Oh if that BETAS know what's good for them they'll be positive on Monday!

I cannot believe how quick all of this has gone! Wow


----------



## mdscpa

It's been a LOOOOOONG journey Mary but i'm really glad you shared it with us... FX to a healthy :bfp: tomorrow or the next... :dance:

Wait, is June still your wedding date?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> It's been a LOOOOOONG journey Mary but i'm really glad you shared it with us... FX to a healthy :bfp: tomorrow or the next... :dance:
> 
> Wait, is June still your wedding date?
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks Daphne & Pamela! :) I love that you all took the time to be here for ME through this! It means the world to me! . 

Our wedding will actually be the last wk in August! :). Very excited & hoping to have a cute little bump under my wedding dress. I think the pics will be so cute because of having Aiden there too....I just love thinking of our pics with us, Aiden, and my belly . FX!

So today I got a msg saying serrapeptase enzymes worked for a few women who read my blog awhile ago and that makes me sooo happy that I was still able to help them conceive naturally :) That news made my day!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's wonderful Mary :D Maybe you were meant to help those ladies and now you'll be blessed with your own baby too :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

That's awesome mary! I'm glad you were able to help someone! 

Pam, I am on cd21, not sure how many dpo because I didn't temp or track it. We will just be doing ntnp until ivf. It would be overly awesome if we got a surprise bfp before, and are still doing the goats milk and dh is still taking his supplements. Just not timing bd. I don't see why we should stress ourselves out ttc, when we have a plan to do ivf maybe by November. So we will just take the relaxed approach until then! 

Hurry up tomorrow! Fx mary! I'm saying a prayer for you! If you have been implanting these last two days, then your bfp should be here tomorrow or sat! I'm so excited!


----------



## TTC74

Fx Mary! 

As for me, I have an appt with my RE next Thursday. He told me at my last appt that we would be moving on to injectables or IVF. So, that's the conversation I expect to be having. The timing is decent since my youngest daughter is currently moving out of my house which is a terribly emotional experience.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Fx Mary!
> 
> As for me, I have an appt with my RE next Thursday. He told me at my last appt that we would be moving on to injectables or IVF. So, that's the conversation I expect to be having. The timing is decent since my youngest daughter is currently moving out of my house which is a terribly emotional experience.

I hope everything works out great for u at ur appt And you guys make a good plan! Is IVF something you & dh are ready to jump into Now if that's what's recommended? I'm excited for you, no matter what the next step is! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Okay so I'm shaking but trying not to get too excited until I see tomorrows test...Yest showed like nothing...now it looks like a tiny evap. BUT then today's test shows a faint but clear line!! Idk if this is real or not yet but I started feeling the pinching 3 days ago & seeing how dark it is compared to yesterdays has me very hopeful! I'll have one of the girls post a pic! To the naked eye, its even more noticeable! I dont even have to move it around and I'm hoping this is truly the start to my BFP! FX!


----------



## cutieq

Pic pic pic!!


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Fx Mary!
> 
> As for me, I have an appt with my RE next Thursday. He told me at my last appt that we would be moving on to injectables or IVF. So, that's the conversation I expect to be having. The timing is decent since my youngest daughter is currently moving out of my house which is a terribly emotional experience.
> 
> I hope everything works out great for u at ur appt And you guys make a good plan! Is IVF something you & dh are ready to jump into Now if that's what's recommended? I'm excited for you, no matter what the next step is! :)Click to expand...

I would love to do IVF but I simply cannot afford it at this time. So, I'm hoping that injectables are an option (RE said he thought they would be at my last appt) and that they're effective.


----------



## ab75

Waiting on the pic!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Pic pic pic!!

I will have one of the girls post it as soon as they can! :) I sooo hope this is real! Can the trigger make a test Darker after getting lighter?! Is that possible?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> That's awesome mary! I'm glad you were able to help someone!
> 
> Pam, I am on cd21, not sure how many dpo because I didn't temp or track it. We will just be doing ntnp until ivf. It would be overly awesome if we got a surprise bfp before, and are still doing the goats milk and dh is still taking his supplements. Just not timing bd. I don't see why we should stress ourselves out ttc, when we have a plan to do ivf maybe by November. So we will just take the relaxed approach until then!
> 
> Hurry up tomorrow! Fx mary! I'm saying a prayer for you! If you have been implanting these last two days, then your bfp should be here tomorrow or sat! I'm so excited!

FX for a surprise too :flower: Otherwise you'll have a successful BFP via IFV just like Mary 



TTC74 said:


> Fx Mary!
> 
> As for me, I have an appt with my RE next Thursday. He told me at my last appt that we would be moving on to injectables or IVF. So, that's the conversation I expect to be having. The timing is decent since my youngest daughter is currently moving out of my house which is a terribly emotional experience.

Hope all goes well at the appointment hun :flower:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Okay so I'm shaking but trying not to get too excited until I see tomorrows test...Yest showed like nothing...now it looks like a tiny evap. BUT then today's test shows a faint but clear line!! Idk if this is real or not yet but I started feeling the pinching 3 days ago & seeing how dark it is compared to yesterdays has me very hopeful! I'll have one of the girls post a pic! To the naked eye, its even more noticeable! I dont even have to move it around and I'm hoping this is truly the start to my BFP! FX!

OMG I am dying for pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome mary! I'm glad you were able to help someone!
> 
> Pam, I am on cd21, not sure how many dpo because I didn't temp or track it. We will just be doing ntnp until ivf. It would be overly awesome if we got a surprise bfp before, and are still doing the goats milk and dh is still taking his supplements. Just not timing bd. I don't see why we should stress ourselves out ttc, when we have a plan to do ivf maybe by November. So we will just take the relaxed approach until then!
> 
> Hurry up tomorrow! Fx mary! I'm saying a prayer for you! If you have been implanting these last two days, then your bfp should be here tomorrow or sat! I'm so excited!
> 
> FX for a surprise too :flower: Otherwise you'll have a successful BFP via IFV just like Mary
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Fx Mary!
> 
> As for me, I have an appt with my RE next Thursday. He told me at my last appt that we would be moving on to injectables or IVF. So, that's the conversation I expect to be having. The timing is decent since my youngest daughter is currently moving out of my house which is a terribly emotional experience.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope all goes well at the appointment hun :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm shaking but trying not to get too excited until I see tomorrows test...Yest showed like nothing...now it looks like a tiny evap. BUT then today's test shows a faint but clear line!! Idk if this is real or not yet but I started feeling the pinching 3 days ago & seeing how dark it is compared to yesterdays has me very hopeful! I'll have one of the girls post a pic! To the naked eye, its even more noticeable! I dont even have to move it around and I'm hoping this is truly the start to my BFP! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I am dying for pictures!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Jess is going to post a Pic when she's done with her appt. I really cant wait for tomorrow to see if it still gets darker! It DEF was darker today!! Yest I couldn't even see a line and today I didn't even have to squint! FX!


----------



## cutieq

Omg we can't wait for her! I will come get it! I've never heard of one getting darker. I will go google while we wait.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I marked positive on my chart today, as it is def positive so even if it happens to be the trigger & tomorrow is neg, ill just use it as a tracker but it sure is nice seeing a + on my chart! Lol. I truly have alot, ALOT of hope after todays test. I dont see how it could be darker than yesterdays. And today was a shorter hold after a decaf coffee so id think today was more diluted than yest as well but we'll see tomorrow! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

What in the world did i just miss???? Where's the pic!!!!!!???? Oh Mary, im so excited to see that pic no matter how faint the test is... I know we are waiting for Jess hope everything is well with her appointment.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I believe Jess will be on pretty soon! I wish my phone would let me CLICK upload! It lets me get to it but it doesn't actually let me click it :-\. I'm having the strangest pains in my hip bones down to my thigh today! I had it a little the other day too but this is even stronger. Stick little baby, stick!! :)


----------



## TTC74

Can't wait to see that test, Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Did any of u Prego ladies feel a shooting pain in ur hipbone area that you recall? Its been happening randomly ALL day today and it can be pretty intense at times. At the same time I have a poking feeling right near that spot. I'm really hopeful about all of this!


----------



## Jrepp

Michellebelle said:


> I've been a bit stressed this week and hope it doesn't hurt any chances to implant if there is a fertilized egg! I have to give a presentation at work tomorrow to over 80 people talking about my team, and it's been a bit stressful. Hopefully all the stress will go away tomorrow once it's done!

I was so stressed out when I found out I was pregnant. I was supposed to be getting fertility meds figured out and going in for surgery along with work stuff and home stuff. I think you should be ok.



TTC74 said:


> Fx Mary!
> 
> As for me, I have an appt with my RE next Thursday. He told me at my last appt that we would be moving on to injectables or IVF. So, that's the conversation I expect to be having. The timing is decent since my youngest daughter is currently moving out of my house which is a terribly emotional experience.

Did you react well to the clomid or not really? Why is your daughter moving out (if you don't mind my asking).



aidensmommy1 said:


> Did any of u Prego ladies feel a shooting pain in ur hipbone area that you recall? Its been happening randomly ALL day today and it can be pretty intense at times. At the same time I have a poking feeling right near that spot. I'm really hopeful about all of this!

I didn't really feel anything to be honest with you.....which is one reason I was convinced it wasn't going to happen. 

Here is Mary's test....... I'll update with what was going on with me in a few minutes.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1786.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## TTC74

Jess - I didn't react well to the clomid at all. I had a strong O the first month. Then no O the second month. Then a weaker O the third month. 

My daughter is actually just moving across town with her boyfriend to be out on her own (she's 20 and in college).


----------



## aidensmommy1

So u ladies know, the top test was yesterday and bottom is today. Idk why but its not as clear as the one on my phone. It was more visible IRL too. FX for tomorrows test! Either way, id honestly be shocked in it doesn't happen because of how much cramping/pinching feelings ive had all day. Its just so much dif then any other cycle and I don't have to "look" for the feelings like I used to. This can be so intense that I actually jump or say "ouch" out loud. Its been randomly happening for a few days now.


----------



## ab75

aidensmommy1 said:


> Did any of u Prego ladies feel a shooting pain in ur hipbone area that you recall? Its been happening randomly ALL day today and it can be pretty intense at times. At the same time I have a poking feeling right near that spot. I'm really hopeful about all of this!

I did and also got achey thighs!! Good luck. Eeeeekkkk! ! Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Mary if im seeing it correctly is the second line located right above the two barcode lines before 9? Second test looks visible than the first one. FX this is the start of a beautiful lines....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary if im seeing it correctly is the second line located right above the two barcode lines before 9? Second test looks visible than the first one. FX this is the start of a beautiful lines....
> 
> View attachment 867121

yes. Idk why its not showing up right on here! When I look at the same pic from my phone, u can clearly see the line, no doubt about it. Hmm. And IRL, I was like WHAT!!?? Cuz it was so clear to see! Its def pink and is even thick! That pics a little blurred but its still a little visible. FX for a darker one tomorrow! I'll try to get a better one posted of todays test cuz it truly is much clearer than the pic posted. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is Mary's tests!!


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Chelsey!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful tests, Mary!!!!!! Ready for tomorrow's test!!!


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait for more! I see what you're seeing.


----------



## Michellebelle

I see the lines!! Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dh is convinced by todays test lol. I told him we need to see if it gets darker & he's like "Well it was negative and now its positive again! Isn't that good?!"...I wish it were that easy! I have a good feeling too tho :) FX extra tight!
My belly feels soo tight and heavy and crampy. That alone is keeping me super hopeful! FX!


----------



## Jrepp

They look the same on my phone that they do in the pics :) I can see the start of a line and can't wait for tomorrows test.


----------



## Querida87

:happydance: I SEE IT I SEE IT I SEE IT!!!! :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

EEEEEK! Can't wait for today's Mary!


----------



## Wishing1010

:coffee: is it test time yet?!


----------



## mdscpa

Waiting for today's test Mary. FX lines get darker.... :dance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Okay ladies I hate to jump in here :blush:

But took a sensitive superdurg test today with 3pm urine (9dpo) And in the first picture I'm sure it looked :bfn: But in the other pictures ( some tweaked) I'm pretty sure its the most faintest start to a :bfp: ever! What do you think??
 



Attached Files:







11262109_834645636583077_5955261721649911732_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 10









11074207_834651729915801_3898756733624711257_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 12









11258875_834651643249143_7403250819308726223_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10









11241028_834649179916056_8874090289493769825_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10









11120569_834651889915785_6557631845963118704_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WunnaBubba2

There is just too much test excitement on here today that I think I'm going to go insane!!!!! :wohoo:

Mary I see something on the 2nd test in every single pic that was posted!!! I too am on the band wagon waiting for today's test now as I cannot wait to see the progression! I'm just so convinced you are pregant :hugs: :yipee:

Sarah, I think I see a shadow on one of your pics. I'm keeping my fx to see it get darker as well. You and Mary can be bump buddies :D

TONS AND TONS OF BFP :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all!!!!!!


----------



## ab75

I see it on your tests Sarah! !


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah - I see something on the tweaked photo with a coin.... FX this is it and it gets darker....

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary? :coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary? :coffee:

Hi!! Sorry yesterday I slept, alot! But I did receive a darker wondfo & ill have one of the girls post it from yesterday anddd this a.m I got a 100% for sure positive FRER! I am beyond happy buut I'm being cautious, like I always am because of my chemical almost 2yrs ago. I'll fully believe it after my blood results! :). Kenna, jess, or Chelsey will post my FRER when they're up :). I cant believe it!!! Eeeek!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Okay ladies I hate to jump in here :blush:
> 
> But took a sensitive superdurg test today with 3pm urine (9dpo) And in the first picture I'm sure it looked :bfn: But in the other pictures ( some tweaked) I'm pretty sure its the most faintest start to a :bfp: ever! What do you think??

Sarah I see something! Have u been testing out the trigger or was this the first test? Either way, if it gets darker next time u test, then its most likely from pregnancy! FX it keeps getting darker!!


----------



## cutieq

Yes Mary. Yes!!!!

Fx Sarah!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary's test from today!!!!!!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/FOTC4EB_zpsx9g8p5r0.jpg

Wooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Is that your countertop or a glitter sprinkled BFP? Either way that line calls for a celebration! No denying that! Congrats Mary! And job well done not making us wait on that test lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Best news to wake up to!!!!! So stinkin happy!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Is that your countertop or a glitter sprinkled BFP? Either way that line calls for a celebration! No denying that! Congrats Mary! And job well done not making us wait on that test lol

lol its the bathroom counter top :haha:

And thank u Dani! I'm beyond excited and just praying it keeps getting darker! Everything ive read said that if its just the trigger, the line wouldn't be so dark so I'm very hopeful! I couldn't believe my eyes!!!


----------



## mdscpa

That's absolutely wonderful Mary.... Sticky is your sticky baby(ies). :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

Amaaaaaazing! Congrats Mary!


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Is that your countertop or a glitter sprinkled BFP? Either way that line calls for a celebration! No denying that! Congrats Mary! And job well done not making us wait on that test lol

I think those are our baby dust... Your line is amazing.... :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Is that your countertop or a glitter sprinkled BFP? Either way that line calls for a celebration! No denying that! Congrats Mary! And job well done not making us wait on that test lol
> 
> I think those are our baby dust... Your line is amazing.... :wohoo:Click to expand...

LOL :haha: Its funny u two mentioned the counter top because I was thinking "hmm it looks like baby dust!" right after I took the pic haha :). I am still on shock!!! Ive been on google like crazy and EVERYONE says it should be very faint if it were the trigger and mine is def not very faint! I can't wait for betas in 2 days!!!! Wooooo!! :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary? :coffee:
> 
> Hi!! Sorry yesterday I slept, alot! But I did receive a darker wondfo & ill have one of the girls post it from yesterday anddd this a.m I got a 100% for sure positive FRER! I am beyond happy buut I'm being cautious, like I always am because of my chemical almost 2yrs ago. I'll fully believe it after my blood results! :). Kenna, jess, or Chelsey will post my FRER when they're up :). I cant believe it!!! Eeeek!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Do not worry about a thing! Seeing that positive FRER makes it worth the wait!!!!! Is that the one Kenna sent you?

I cannot believe it OMG you are pregnant!!!!!!!! :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: 

HUGE congrats to yo Mary!!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://i.imgur.com/pLLPmY3.png


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Amaaaaaazing! Congrats Mary!

Thanks Laura! I had a feeling you & I would get BFPs very close together! Yayyy!!! :) FX everything keeps going great!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Mary? :coffee:
> 
> Hi!! Sorry yesterday I slept, alot! But I did receive a darker wondfo & ill have one of the girls post it from yesterday anddd this a.m I got a 100% for sure positive FRER! I am beyond happy buut I'm being cautious, like I always am because of my chemical almost 2yrs ago. I'll fully believe it after my blood results! :). Kenna, jess, or Chelsey will post my FRER when they're up :). I cant believe it!!! Eeeek!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Do not worry about a thing! Seeing that positive FRER makes it worth the wait!!!!! Is that the one Kenna sent you?
> 
> I cannot believe it OMG you are pregnant!!!!!!!! :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee:
> 
> HUGE congrats to yo Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/pLLPmY3.pngClick to expand...

Thank you Pamela!!! :) And yes, it was one of the tests smothered in baby dust from Kenna! I have 1 more left for tomorrow. FX FX FX FX FX FXXXX!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and so everyone knows....I took the pic 30-45secs after I did it so the line did get even darker but the pic was before a minute had even passed :). I cant believe I may actually have had success our first IVF! STICK BABY, STICK!! (Or babies!)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll keep my FX BUT only because you asked me too..... I don't think you need it :D
That baby is so stuck in there right now that I firmly believe it is not going anywhere for the next 9 months!!! :hugs:

Oh and welcome to the other side :winkwink:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'll keep my FX BUT only because you asked me too..... I don't think you need it :D
> That baby is so stuck in there right now that I firmly believe it is not going anywhere for the next 9 months!!! :hugs:
> 
> Oh and welcome to the other side :winkwink:

eeeekkk!!! This post just made me feel soooo good! I pray I STAY on the other side for a healthy 9 months!!! I want to yell out to the world "I'm pregnant!!!" but I better wait for my betas before I go and do that! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

And it looks like I managed to get a BFP for my grandmothers birthday! I keep thanking her, and god of course! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary your line isnt faint. Faint lines need tweaking :D im currently "untangling" mu hair. It's time after months of crossing everything for your well-deserved :bfp: cant wait to see your betas... Im so happy for you. How did Aiden react?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cant wait for the BETAS either but we all know that is just a formality :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary your line isnt faint. Faint lines need tweaking :D im currently "untangling" mu hair. It's time after months of crossing everything for your well-deserved :bfp: cant wait to see your betas... Im so happy for you. How did Aiden react?

Lol, ur going to have a hard time untangling ur hair after all this time! Haha! ;)
And I haven't told Aiden yet...Only because I'm being very cautious but idk, I may show him right now! U ladies (& Dr. Google) have made me feel even better about my test! FX!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Mary! Huge congrats! So happy to see that dark line this morning!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Michelle! Hope to see ur BFP come in the next few days as well!!! FX!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! Got a faint line this morning so the trigger should be out of my system soon. Can't wait to start testing for real!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Mary!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC, are you doing injectables this cycle?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Congrats Mary!

Thanks hun!!! I'm crossing my fingers SO tight that this LO sticks!!!!


----------



## TTC74

No injectables this cycle. I have an appt Thursday to discuss it with my RE for next cycle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> No injectables this cycle. I have an appt Thursday to discuss it with my RE for next cycle.

GOOD LUCK!!!! I really & truly hope everything works out for you, ASAP!!! FX!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, if you want to post photos (i know you'll be peeing a lot and we want to see them asap :haha:) you can use tinypic.com site and upload from there it'll give you and IMG code that you can copy & paste in here. Hope that one works in your phone.... :dance: Congrats again and have a H&H 9 months.... 

P.S. The birth thread is open to anyone... :lol: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-together-until-we-all-give-birth-462.html


----------



## melewen

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

The most amazing news to come back to!!! We just got off the ship (our baby moon!) and hadn't had internet at all the whole time so I covered the screen and flipped back to the last page I read and read through each page like a thriller!!! I am so stinkin' happy for you Mary!!!!! Best news ever. That is a GORGEOUS bfp!!!!! Excited for your betas too but those are just formalities like the other ladies said :D

Sarah I actually saw a hint of a line on your first test pic and I saw a clear line on the last ones you posted. Looking forward to seeing more! Did you test out the trigger?

Chelsey I like that idea a lot! You can setup an online donation acceptance too for family and friends who are farther away and can't come to the "help us have a baby" shower :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, if you want to post photos (i know you'll be peeing a lot and we want to see them asap :haha:) you can use tinypic.com site and upload from there it'll give you and IMG code that you can copy & paste in here. Hope that one works in your phone.... :dance: Congrats again and have a H&H 9 months....
> 
> P.S. The birth thread is open to anyone... :lol: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-together-until-we-all-give-birth-462.html

My phone literally wont let me hit the "upload" button on ANY websites. I cant even get our truck pics on Craigslist to sell it! My phone stinks! But Ill still have one of the girls post pics :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> The most amazing news to come back to!!! We just got off the ship (our baby moon!) and hadn't had internet at all the whole time so I covered the screen and flipped back to the last page I read and read through each page like a thriller!!! I am so stinkin' happy for you Mary!!!!! Best news ever. That is a GORGEOUS bfp!!!!! Excited for your betas too but those are just formalities like the other ladies said :D
> 
> Sarah I actually saw a hint of a line on your first test pic and I saw a clear line on the last ones you posted. Looking forward to seeing more! Did you test out the trigger?
> 
> Chelsey I like that idea a lot! You can setup an online donation acceptance too for family and friends who are farther away and can't come to the "help us have a baby" shower :)

Thank you!!! :)

I hope you had an AMAZING trip!!! I bet it was beautiful and soo much fun! Vaca's are the best!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, that sucks Mary... Still your have something more precious inside you than your uncooperative phone... :D


----------



## Michellebelle

I've been having some tiny pains on my right hand side today. I'm sure it's probably just gas, but I have a tiny hope it's implantion!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Today would be a good day for that to happen! Mine was late night of 6dpo and early morning of 7dpo :D

Fx for you Michelle!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So today as I was peeing, I noticed some brown cm. Well at first it was very, very, very light pink but then turned brown very quickly. Its only in tiny amounts and I am a little worried but after hrs of researching the web, ive found that 7dp3dt is a very popular day for spotting to occur in bfp cycles so that makes me feel better. Anyway, right after I saw the spotting, dh & I whipped out the big guns and used our FRER digi. After what seemed like forever...We see something pop up. A big fat YES+!! That made dhs day! Mine too of course but dh really reallyyyyy took it in. He oddly started CRACKING up for like 10mins straight...lol. He was partially crying tho, as we were hugging each other in excitement. It was about 6hrs after the first test and I honestly didn't think its pop up with a Yes. I'm very excited for Monday but also very nervous, mostly due to the spotting at this point. Thankfully its brown and creamy, which I hear is what ud expect for IB? esp when there's already a bfp, u want it to be more brown (old) than anything. Anyway, thought id update about a digital bfp. Hopefully ill get darker lines tomorrow too. If not, I'm not going to let myself worry to much as long as their at least equal, since it can take time for levels to double and such. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I've been having some tiny pains on my right hand side today. I'm sure it's probably just gas, but I have a tiny hope it's implantion!

I felt some pains as well and at times it made me have to stop and catch my breath. I think mine was more intense from all the IVF stuff! Idk! But pinching at this point is def a good sign! FX it leads to ur sticky bean!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the scare but looking at your chart it looks like you implanted with the dip and seeing it rose today with a real lines and a Yes+ confirms it. So happy for you Mary. I have crossed my hair again until we get to see your betas i thought you still need everything crossed for you.... FX FX FX FX FX 

Oh, it's 01:44 wee hours here time to hit the bed :sleep: :D


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Mary, so happy for you xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! I'll be back on tomo a.m or afternoon with an update about my frer tomorrow. I may wait til noon to give it a little more time but we'll see if I can hold out! Lol. FX!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thank u ladies! I'll be back on tomo a.m or afternoon with an update about my frer tomorrow. I may wait til noon to give it a little more time but we'll see if I can hold out! Lol. FX!

We CAN'T so better pee on that stick!!!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A positive digi!!! :yipee: no denying it now even if anyone wanted to! :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:

I'm so happy Mary! Cannot even imagine how you must be feeling :D


----------



## SarahLou372

Mine are still negative testing with 10mui of sensitivity. I'm 11dpo looks like I'm out. 

Skin on my face broke out in spots to do af looks like it's on its way, I'm so unhappy and disappointed! 

How could we of missed the egg? A28mm folicle and had a hcg injection too. Plus we bed the day before the injection, the day of the injection and then 4 days in a row! 

Last time we when I got pregnant we only bed every other day and got pregnant, which is less beding but we did it. Now we bed more this cycle and it doesn't make sense :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Mine are still negative testing with 10mui of sensitivity. I'm 11dpo looks like I'm out.
> 
> Skin on my face broke out in spots to do af looks like it's on its way, I'm so unhappy and disappointed!
> 
> How could we of missed the egg? A28mm folicle and had a hcg injection too. Plus we bed the day before the injection, the day of the injection and then 4 days in a row!
> 
> Last time we when I got pregnant we only bed every other day and got pregnant, which is less beding but we did it. Now we bed more this cycle and it doesn't make sense :(

I'm sorry Sarah. But u still have time!!!! .. But if the mean witch shows, sometimes its just an issue with the egg/fertilization process itself and thats a main reason IVF fails 50% of the time :-\. Are u going to try the same treatment next cycle if this one isn't the lucky one? I think that'd be a good idea because I know sometimes it can take 3 months for the clomid to work up that"golden egg", u know? Your doc will know better than me. But I still have hope for u this cycle. Jess didn't get her bfp until 13dpo and she was usually a 10dpo girl. My fingers are crossed for u!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> A positive digi!!! :yipee: no denying it now even if anyone wanted to! :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:
> 
> I'm so happy Mary! Cannot even imagine how you must be feeling :D

And the line got darker this a.m!!! Omg omg omg!!! Its just hitting me today!!! I'm pregnant!!!! I keep thankng god over and over and over! I was so scared as I tested this a.m, thinking some how itd be lighter but its CLEARLY darker on todays test! The line is more solid/dark :). Omgoooshhh!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! YAY!! 

I had the worst anxiety yesterday wondering if i was indeed preggers. Omggg!! I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u ladies! I'll be back on tomo a.m or afternoon with an update about my frer tomorrow. I may wait til noon to give it a little more time but we'll see if I can hold out! Lol. FX!
> 
> We CAN'T so better pee on that stick!!!! :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

haha, I just saw this! I'll def have one of the girls post a pic when everyone is up! :) I can't believe it!! So excited to hear beta #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so excited to hear them BETAS either :D

Mary!!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!! :dance: how cool is this?! First time IVF success and we all knew it!!

Sorry about the tests Sarah, I hope as Mary said that the witch stays away and you do still have time :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, i'm so sorry but there's still a chance you get that :bfp: i know how frustrating not getting a line but it's still early. On the plus note, i did get my :bfp: on the 2nd month (non-medicated) after my 2nd clomid cycle. Still crossing my fingers for you hun....

Mary, i'm so so so happy for you. :dance: But like you i'm hating your phone for not letting you upload any pics!!!! You know how we hate waiting... :haha: Still i'll survive waiting for those sticks.... :D And glad you can finally join us before we give birth... And maybe by the time it's your turn to give birth we are probably cooking another one, i hope... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you Pamela!!! I am so grateful that I was in the 50% of success, and on our first try!!! I am so proud of my little embie!! Stay strong little baby!!! . This is the best feeling in the world! I'm going to bet that my betas will be in the 40-50 range tomorrow. Lets see if I guess my levels right by looking at the darkness on my frer...lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dapnhe, I know, I'm soo happy to finally be joining u ladies!!! So are u and dh going to try for another right after this baby? Ur most fertile right after giving birth so id say go for it!! :) This is unbelievable to me!!! Such an amazing blessing!! Yay!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Dapnhe, I know, I'm soo happy to finally be joining u ladies!!! So are u and dh going to try for another right after this baby? Ur most fertile right after giving birth so id say go for it!! :) This is unbelievable to me!!! Such an amazing blessing!! Yay!!

We are going to NTNP after this for maybe 2-4 months. Vacation will follow on October, I need to exit this country DH will have his vacation for a month. He'll return here and process our papers to be under his sponsorship. That'll take few months of not together :cry:. So hopefully early next year me and lil boy will be back here and then TTC will follow of course using fertilaid and loads of OPKs like we did the cycle i got pregnant. That'll will give us some time to focus with our first before a new one comes not unless we were lucky to conceive during NTNP cycle(s). :) 

It really is amazing Mary. Really glad you found out you were covered for the IVF... It all started with that... :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

Sarah please don't be disheartened. Even with the best timing in the world we only get about a 20-30% chance per cycle. Your body is looking for the right egg and the right sperm, not just any old egg or sperm. 
You're not out until you get your period anyhow x


----------



## mdscpa

Mary do you have whatsapp? Can that upload a picture? I can give you my contact and you can send it to me... After all i'm one of the early birds :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary's tests!!!!

FRER: top todayhttps://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/FOTE222_zpsprrzldwl.jpg

IC: left todayhttps://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/FOT6E68_zpsxtiyib8q.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary do you have whatsapp? Can that upload a picture? I can give you my contact and you can send it to me... After all i'm one of the early birds :haha:

I don't have it. But u can send me ur contact info! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'd be pretty darn shocked if the trigger caused it to darken. Id be shocked if the trigger were making it THIS dark 12&13 days past trigger either way! At the most, I'd think itd be a faint line if it were the trigger at this point but its def way more than a faint line!! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

Today's tests were defo darker wooootwooot.... I'll pm them to u. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow look at that FRER!!

With that I'm guessing your nrs to be between 75 and 100 :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh wow look at that FRER!!
> 
> With that I'm guessing your nrs to be between 75 and 100 :D

:) Its funny u said that cuz I told dh I thought it'd be around 75 but I wanted to estimate lower so I'm not let down, lol. I am soo hopeful after todays tests!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, it wont let me. You exceeded your PM.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know u cant truly tell by the lines but Id say it looks like my levels are def doubling. The test line is ALMOST double the darkness from yest and those tests were only 23hrs apart!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, it wont let me. You exceeded your PM.

lol, geesh. I never get alerts so I never check my inbox or empty it! I'll take care of that!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My nrs were 75 @ 3w5d which was 11dpo so with you being past that with such a nice line I'm sure your nrs will be great! :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm guessing your #s are higher. I had 537 miU/ml at 16dpo with a faint FRER.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Today I'm 8dp3dt, so 11dpo. I'll be 12dpo tomorrow so yeah, by then, they'll probably be in the 75-150 range. I can only hope! Even if they're lower, at 12dpo, any number over 25 is good as long as it doubles so I need to TRY not to obsess if its lower but I honestly think it'll be pretty high, because of these dark lines and all. Even with my chemical, my frer never got this dark. It was more like a faint line. I actually think this test is a tiny bit darker then the 1 from when I found out with Aiden buut that was also 8yrs ago (EXACTLY!) so I'm sure the test sensitivity is better since then. 
Its so amazing, this baby should be born within a wk of Aidens birthday! My EDD is January 27th (which was my original EDD with aiden!!) and Aidens birthday is Feb 5th. That'd be an amazing bday Gift! :) FX! 

I'm still a tiny bit worried due to the TINY amounts of creamy brown tinged cm that ive been having but hopefully the betas shows that everything's fine tomorrow & Wednesday! I guess like 30% of all IVF patients have IB so I'm not TOO TOO worried. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just realized u said u had a faint bfp with those high #s, Daphne. Maybe we are looking at twins! We'll see how many in a few weeks!


----------



## laurac1988

Great tests Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, Laura! :) Tomorrow after betas, I will officially allow myself to join our pregnancy thread! . I dont want to jinx myself by joining in too soon, lol. I feel very good about the test tomorrow though! I was SO scared to test this morning thinking that it was going to some how turn lighter but to my surprise, it certainly wasn't lighter! I am so so so thankful and feel incredibly blessed. . I see your LO is the size of a blueberry! :) I'm so happy we both got our BFP's! We were TTC for about the same amount of time too! Its amazing we both are now expecting after all of the waiting! Such a great feeling! Super duper excited for betas!!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I just realized u said u had a faint bfp with those high #s, Daphne. Maybe we are looking at twins! We'll see how many in a few weeks!


Mary, this includes my FRER test at 16dpo with 537 miU/ml betas. :D If you got higher than that before 16dpo i'm guessing twins as well... :yipee:

https://i60.tinypic.com/2lu6i4m.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow thats crazy comparing my early tests to ur later tests, Daphne! I was reading an IVF article that says levels will rise quicker AT FIRST in women carrying a girl fetus compared to those carrying a boy. I always thought It was the opposite but we'll see if there's any truth to that when we see my #'s and how many heartbeats! I'll be happy either way!! :) I did have a top grade 8 cell embryo transferred back so its certainly possible that it could have split!


----------



## mdscpa

When i got that faint FRER in the morning we freaked out so we decided to do bloods that night to confirm pregnancy and ask for beta with the same sample.

I also read that before that you get higher #s early on with girls than with boys. But i think it's not that accurate same goes with the heartbeat. Me and Jess always have above 140 FHR Jess' even higher but we both ended up with boys.... Oh, so many exciting things to happen this next couple of weeks.. from betas to scans to MS to bump pics.... Can't wait.... :dance:


----------



## melewen

Mary I just looked back at all my tests and numbers and I had a test a little darker than yours at 12 dpo and at 13 dpo my betas were 485! I think yours will definitely be high :D Jess had really high betas too right? Boy for her! We'll see what I'm having next Sunday..

Sarah when I went to talk to my doctor about ttc after a few months of trying (the month right before our bfp to be exact) she specifically asked how often we were BD'ing and I told her pretty much everyday during the fertile window. She said to try every other day! We did that month (I was upset we missed one of my peak fertile days as determined by the monitor) and lo and behold got our first ever bfp!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> When i got that faint FRER in the morning we freaked out so we decided to do bloods that night to confirm pregnancy and ask for beta with the same sample.
> 
> I also read that before that you get higher #s early on with girls than with boys. But i think it's not that accurate same goes with the heartbeat. Me and Jess always have above 140 FHR Jess' even higher but we both ended up with boys.... Oh, so many exciting things to happen this next couple of weeks.. from betas to scans to MS to bump pics.... Can't wait.... :dance:

I know!! I actually predicted u and jess would be having boys because of how your betas were going at first because I always heard boys produced higher levels early on, lol. Now I hear different but as u said, it really depends but its crazy how true the whole early levels thing can be for many pregnant women. I can't wait to meet this LO inside of me! I'm not letting myself obsess after our betas are confirmed and just going to enjoy the heck out of this pregnancy! Lol. . It all went soo quickly when pregnant with Aiden that I just want to enjoy every minute of this! I REALLY enjoyed my pregnancy with aiden. Lets see if I'm lucky enough to Beat morning sickness twice! :haha: FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Mary I just looked back at all my tests and numbers and I had a test a little darker than yours at 12 dpo and at 13 dpo my betas were 485! I think yours will definitely be high :D Jess had really high betas too right? Boy for her! We'll see what I'm having next Sunday..
> 
> Sarah when I went to talk to my doctor about ttc after a few months of trying (the month right before our bfp to be exact) she specifically asked how often we were BD'ing and I told her pretty much everyday during the fertile window. She said to try every other day! We did that month (I was upset we missed one of my peak fertile days as determined by the monitor) and lo and behold got our first ever bfp!

Thank u for that info about ur tests and beta! :) 

And I def remember the cycle u conceived! I kept trying to reassure u that you def bd'ed enough but u were soo worried! Thankfully, that month ended fabulously for you!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, BTW you're not PUPO anymore.... :dance: How many sticks do you have left? Don't tell me you'll stop peeing???? :ninja: Remember, Pam used to pee everywhere even peed in her golden jar that she brought with her to test in her office... :haha: Those were the days....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Oh, BTW you're not PUPO anymore.... :dance: How many sticks do you have left? Don't tell me you'll stop peeing???? :ninja: Remember, Pam used to pee everywhere even peed in her golden jar that she brought with her to test in her office... :haha: Those were the days....

haha! I actually only have 2 wondfos left BUUT, we're heading to the store now to grab some more! Lol. I'm not sure yet if I'll grab more frer or something else that's a little less sensitive. I may grab 1 line test and 1 digi. We'll see what the store nearby has! ;)


----------



## mdscpa

If you can't find anything any stick in your garden will do... :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> So today as I was peeing, I noticed some brown cm. Well at first it was very, very, very light pink but then turned brown very quickly. Its only in tiny amounts and I am a little worried but after hrs of researching the web, ive found that 7dp3dt is a very popular day for spotting to occur in bfp cycles so that makes me feel better. Anyway, right after I saw the spotting, dh & I whipped out the big guns and used our FRER digi. After what seemed like forever...We see something pop up. A big fat YES+!! That made dhs day! Mine too of course but dh really reallyyyyy took it in. He oddly started CRACKING up for like 10mins straight...lol. He was partially crying tho, as we were hugging each other in excitement. It was about 6hrs after the first test and I honestly didn't think its pop up with a Yes. I'm very excited for Monday but also very nervous, mostly due to the spotting at this point. Thankfully its brown and creamy, which I hear is what ud expect for IB? esp when there's already a bfp, u want it to be more brown (old) than anything. Anyway, thought id update about a digital bfp. Hopefully ill get darker lines tomorrow too. If not, I'm not going to let myself worry to much as long as their at least equal, since it can take time for levels to double and such. FX!

I have heard of so many ivf pregnancies with spotting. I've even heard of some with full blown bleeding and everything was ok. If I think about it I had very light pink tinted cm at some point right before my bfp but I wrote it off thinking it was just regular stuff.



SarahLou372 said:


> Mine are still negative testing with 10mui of sensitivity. I'm 11dpo looks like I'm out.
> 
> Skin on my face broke out in spots to do af looks like it's on its way, I'm so unhappy and disappointed!
> 
> How could we of missed the egg? A28mm folicle and had a hcg injection too. Plus we bed the day before the injection, the day of the injection and then 4 days in a row!
> 
> Last time we when I got pregnant we only bed every other day and got pregnant, which is less beding but we did it. Now we bed more this cycle and it doesn't make sense :(

Nothing about ttc makes sense. Ronny and I be enough every month to cover our bases and some months it worked, other months it didn't. Has you dh had a semen analysis? 



aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> A positive digi!!! :yipee: no denying it now even if anyone wanted to! :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:
> 
> I'm so happy Mary! Cannot even imagine how you must be feeling :D
> 
> And the line got darker this a.m!!! Omg omg omg!!! Its just hitting me today!!! I'm pregnant!!!! I keep thankng god over and over and over! I was so scared as I tested this a.m, thinking some how itd be lighter but its CLEARLY darker on todays test! The line is more solid/dark :). Omgoooshhh!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! YAY!!
> 
> I had the worst anxiety yesterday wondering if i was indeed preggers. Omggg!! I couldn't be happier!!!Click to expand...

It sure did get darker! Mary text me at 3:30am lol. Now I'm waiting for a clear blue digital with weeks estimator!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Dapnhe, I know, I'm soo happy to finally be joining u ladies!!! So are u and dh going to try for another right after this baby? Ur most fertile right after giving birth so id say go for it!! :) This is unbelievable to me!!! Such an amazing blessing!! Yay!!

My name isn't Daphne (haha) but thought I would let you guys know hubby and I have decided to actively prevent for 6 months so I can build up a milk stock pile and have surgery on my foot before actively trying again. If it happens it happens but I don't want to wait much longer than that in case it takes a long time again.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Today I'm 8dp3dt, so 11dpo. I'll be 12dpo tomorrow so yeah, by then, they'll probably be in the 75-150 range. I can only hope! Even if they're lower, at 12dpo, any number over 25 is good as long as it doubles so I need to TRY not to obsess if its lower but I honestly think it'll be pretty high, because of these dark lines and all. Even with my chemical, my frer never got this dark. It was more like a faint line. I actually think this test is a tiny bit darker then the 1 from when I found out with Aiden buut that was also 8yrs ago (EXACTLY!) so I'm sure the test sensitivity is better since then.
> Its so amazing, this baby should be born within a wk of Aidens birthday! My EDD is January 27th (which was my original EDD with aiden!!) and Aidens birthday is Feb 5th. That'd be an amazing bday Gift! :) FX!
> 
> I'm still a tiny bit worried due to the TINY amounts of creamy brown tinged cm that ive been having but hopefully the betas shows that everything's fine tomorrow & Wednesday! I guess like 30% of all IVF patients have IB so I'm not TOO TOO worried. FX!

That would be great. Have you told Aiden yet?



aidensmommy1 said:


> I just realized u said u had a faint bfp with those high #s, Daphne. Maybe we are looking at twins! We'll see how many in a few weeks!

Mine was incredibly dark and first beta was 637 at 14dpo. Second beta was 1479. Everything pointed to triplets but there is only one little guy in there. Higher betas can mean multiples or it can also just be higher levels of hcg. I did read that ivf conceotions produce higher amounts of hcg because of the trigger never fully leaving your body. 



mdscpa said:


> When i got that faint FRER in the morning we freaked out so we decided to do bloods that night to confirm pregnancy and ask for beta with the same sample.
> 
> I also read that before that you get higher #s early on with girls than with boys. But i think it's not that accurate same goes with the heartbeat. Me and Jess always have above 140 FHR Jess' even higher but we both ended up with boys.... Oh, so many exciting things to happen this next couple of weeks.. from betas to scans to MS to bump pics.... Can't wait.... :dance:

A lot of the old wives tales can go both ways. Lukes heart rate is consistently in the mid 150's to 160's which would point to girl but he is definitely a boy. Now you need to do the baking soda test


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> If you can't find anything any stick in your garden will do... :haha:

haha! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg Jess, I had no clue it was only 330 there!!! Hahah! It was 530 here and I already felt bad about that! Lol. Now I'm aware of the time difference at least! Next time it won't be until 530 am your time ;)...lol.


----------



## mdscpa

Yes, i agree with Jess do the baking soda or salt + urine tests... Did them after we found out and they were right and so as with the other ladies....


----------



## laurac1988

What are these tests? I want to play!


----------



## mdscpa

laurac1988 said:


> What are these tests? I want to play!

It's a gender test Laura. You put baking soda then urine or salt then urine, if they fizz (like beer or made lots of bubbles or become foamy) you're having a boy otherwise it's a girl.... Some say do it at least 10 weeks into pregnancy...

Here's my salt + urine test:

https://youtu.be/XpA61-m7gtM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpA61-m7gtM



And here's my baking soda + urine test:

https://youtu.be/YVgJEoSexC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVgJEoSexC4


----------



## cutieq

yea. do one Laura! Mine was accurate and they've been accurate for almost all of us right?

Mary, yay to no more PUPO! You showed those pee sticks who is boss! Kudos on the continued peeing. Bravo! Once you see those lines and know it to be true, it's so hard to stop!


----------



## melewen

I think they have been accurate for most of us! I can't think of anyone they weren't accurate for.. mine fizzed the most recent times but not at first, though! Hrmm... wonder what that means..


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm sorry ladies it doesn't help when I got there before and miscarried and when you try again and you get just :bfn: its disheartening because you think why? I got there before and was taken away.

Last time I got a positive was CD 30 I'm CD 25 now, I'm just worried if my hcg is not even 10 then if I ma pregnant the same things going to happen that's happened with Skye :(


----------



## Michellebelle

:hugs: SarahLou. I don't have any answers, but I have my fx for you. If it doesn't happen this cycle, I bet you get your BFP next cycle.


----------



## Michellebelle

Today is my birthday! DH is pampering me by delivering me (decaf) coffee in bed, making omelettes for breakfast and now he's cleaning the kitchen. :)

Since it's too early to test.. And if I did I'd probably be unsure if it's the trigger still, the best present I could get today are some twinges that make me think implantation.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry your having a rough time Sarah! I can only imagine how disheartening it must be :hugs: Your turn for a forever baby wil come even if it isn't this cycle. Try and keep faith. Your being monitored as well so I am sure that as soon as you get your BFP Dr will do their best to avoid another mc :hugs:

Happy Birthdat Michelle :yipee: I hope you have a lovely day filled with love, joy, presents and implantation cramps :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> yea. do one Laura! Mine was accurate and they've been accurate for almost all of us right?
> 
> Mary, yay to no more PUPO! You showed those pee sticks who is boss! Kudos on the continued peeing. Bravo! Once you see those lines and know it to be true, it's so hard to stop!

lol, dh and I were just looking at the gender kits in rite aid. Thank u all for saving us money by sharing this idea! ;) Thats a pretty neat trick to at least try out for fun!

And u are soo right about POAS! Its hard to stop after u finally see those lines after soo long of waiting!! My wondfos are finally truly getting the hint that I'm pregnant and are now as dark as my test from 2dp3dt. It wasn't too dark at that point either but its def nice to see its back where it was at that point! :) Sooo excited for tomorrow!!!! I'll probably have to wait until 2pm for results tho but I'm feeling pretty darn positive . FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> I'm sorry ladies it doesn't help when I got there before and miscarried and when you try again and you get just :bfn: its disheartening because you think why? I got there before and was taken away.
> 
> Last time I got a positive was CD 30 I'm CD 25 now, I'm just worried if my hcg is not even 10 then if I ma pregnant the same things going to happen that's happened with Skye :(

Levels can def vary. Say you implanted 2 days ago, you wouldn't get a positive for another day or two, and u could have even just implanted yest or today. Implantation can happen up to 12dpo. I'm crossing my fingers for u! 

I can tell u after going through IVF, the egg/sperm that penetrates is what predicts the outcome in even a perfect natural cycle or even ivf where everything is done for you. Studies showed with IVF, around 60% of the eggs retrieved are abnormal & that taught me alot about the true reasons that sometimes it doesn't happen when expected in both natural and assisted cycles. Only 20-30% of couples who are accurately tracking O and completely healthy have a chance at pregnancy every month. Its all about whether that "golden egg" is presented & meets up with the perfect sperm. As u said, you were able to conceive Skye and it can and will happen for you again, so IF (big IF) this isn't ur lucky cycle, it could very well be the next one! I know how hard all of this can be and how badly you want it so I completely understand your feelings! You def still have time for a bfp this cycle! I just wanted to explain WHY there's only a 20% chance with perfect timing and everything month to month. I know it doesn't truly help with what your feeling but I thought maybe it'd help you understand some of the reasoning. I truly think you still have time though this cycle. I'm rooting for you! Keep your head up, hun. We all have our down days, for sure. We're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy birthday Michelle!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah - :hugs: So sorry it's taking a lot in you. :bfp: will be there before you know it.

Michelle - https://i57.tinypic.com/9j3lab.gif

Mary - I know the feeling... Seeing those lines are so addictive esp. since it's our first time. DH keep on buying sticks that i have to stop him and we even ended up using our left over digi OPKs just for fun. Are you going to try OPKs as well :haha:?


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies :hugs:

I bet you all be leaving this topic soon?? :(


----------



## cutieq

No one is going anywhere Sarah :hugs: The concept is to stick together until we all her BFPs! Besides none of us can pass up a chance to see pee sticks :rofl:

Happy birthday Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> No one is going anywhere Sarah :hugs: The concept is to stick together until we all her BFPs! Besides none of us can pass up a chance to see pee sticks :rofl:
> 
> Happy birthday Michelle!

I agree with Dani, Sarah! Just like you have been here for us, we will all be here for you in return! I have a great feeling about you joining us very soon! Dont give up hope! Hope & prayer got me through the past 25 cycles, as well as having this amazing support. Keep your faith and it WILL happen! I know it! And we will be here until the very end! I do know that feeling of being the "only one" though...I remember when all of the original girls got their bfps and mine still wasn't coming...I felt so scared that I lost all of my buddies on here & was feeling sad about it but they ALL stayed right here with me & I'll always be grateful for that . We aren't going anywhere! ;) 
I'm still rooting for ur BFP this cycle!! FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah, no one is going anywhere. We have all been together this far....some of us longer than others, but there is no point in leaving now. I'm too invested.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm just going to echo the other ladies, we'll all stick together till we all have BFP's and then till we all give birth and beyond.

Don't worry about that hun :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I dont always comment but I always read and check on you ladies!!!!! No one is going to disappear, Sarah!!!

Happy birthday, Michelle!


----------



## melewen

I'm here too of course!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Beta day! :wohoo: I'll be going in in about 2hrs and then I'll probably have to wait 4-6hrs from there to actually get the results. I will update ASAP! :) My frer was a little darker again today and my last wondfo has DEF caught on, even more than yesterdays! I'm very excited to see how today goes! Next ill be waiting on my second beta on Wed! Its like a constant waiting game! Lol. FX!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo beta day!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Woo beta day!!!!!

Expect a text from me RIGHT after I get the call! ;)


----------



## mdscpa

So excited for you Mary!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> Beta day! :wohoo: I'll be going in in about 2hrs and then I'll probably have to wait 4-6hrs from there to actually get the results. I will update ASAP! :) My frer was a little darker again today and my last wondfo has DEF caught on, even more than yesterdays! I'm very excited to see how today goes! Next ill be waiting on my second beta on Wed! Its like a constant waiting game! Lol. FX!

Everything about ttc is waiting: waiting for period to start, waiting for period to end, waiting for fertile window, waiting for testing window, waiting for AF (process starts over) or doctor confirmation. Once you get pregnant you wait for ultrasounds, and doctors appointments, and tests and the baby shower and the baby to arrive.....it's always waiting all the time. Update me too


----------



## Michellebelle

Yaaaay! Happy beta day!

AFM, the trigger is still in my system it seems. I think the line is fainter than Saturday's, but I'll be able to better compare once it dries.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for BETAS! Oh and either fist bump or high five your Dr on behalf of us for doing such an amazing job!!

Cannot wait for update :yipee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Beta day! :wohoo: I'll be going in in about 2hrs and then I'll probably have to wait 4-6hrs from there to actually get the results. I will update ASAP! :) My frer was a little darker again today and my last wondfo has DEF caught on, even more than yesterdays! I'm very excited to see how today goes! Next ill be waiting on my second beta on Wed! Its like a constant waiting game! Lol. FX!
> 
> Everything about ttc is waiting: waiting for period to start, waiting for period to end, waiting for fertile window, waiting for testing window, waiting for AF (process starts over) or doctor confirmation. Once you get pregnant you wait for ultrasounds, and doctors appointments, and tests and the baby shower and the baby to arrive.....it's always waiting all the time. Update me tooClick to expand...

I completely agree about the waiting!! 
And I will for sure update you as soon as I hear! God, please let this be it!!


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, loving your chart FX it keeps on rising... Can't wait to see more :bfp: here.... :dance:


Sarah, we'll be here no matter what. As the title suggests, together until we ALL get our :bfp: :hugs: <3

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## melewen

Woo beta day!!!! Let's start a betting pool on how high Mary's first numbers will be :haha: and yes, always waiting for something! I'm now waiting for the genre reveal and for LO's V-day! Always something to count down the days until..

Michelle your chart is looking great!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Woo beta day!!!! Let's start a betting pool on how high Mary's first numbers will be :haha: and yes, always waiting for something! I'm now waiting for the genre reveal and for LO's V-day! Always something to count down the days until..
> 
> Michelle your chart is looking great!

Lol! A guessing game would be fun! :haha:

I can't wait to find out what your having!!! What did your fizz test say?


----------



## melewen

Fizz says boy! I did some statistics on our massive gender prediction thread and found the most accurate (and the really inaccurate!) tests and put a mini test together there (flipping the inaccurate ones' answers) and its boy there too. Now I'm thinking though that when I caught a glimpse of the potty shot I didn't see anything between those tiny legs, just the umbilical cord which the tech pointed out! Who knows anymore!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, is it near now for the result? :coffee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I 2nd Daphne on the :coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Fizz says boy! I did some statistics on our massive gender prediction thread and found the most accurate (and the really inaccurate!) tests and put a mini test together there (flipping the inaccurate ones' answers) and its boy there too. Now I'm thinking though that when I caught a glimpse of the potty shot I didn't see anything between those tiny legs, just the umbilical cord which the tech pointed out! Who knows anymore!

It probably was just too soon to tell! :) I can't wait to see if urs is right too! If so, I'll def be trying that trick out!


----------



## melewen

Oh it was definitely late enough to tell (mid 19 weeks), but I just didn't get a very good look! We told the tech we didn't want to know so she buzzed through that part :D Lord knows what I saw, haha. I'm totally obsessing at this point! But honestly I would be freaking stoked with either of course.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I 2nd Daphne on the :coffee:

lol, u girls are JUST as impatient as I am waiting on these results! :haha:. It should be within the next hr or 2! I cant wait!!! I just took a WalMart .88 cent test and its DEF positive. Not as dark as the frer of course but its certainly not faint either! Yay! So at least I know my levels will be above 25...hopefully a bit higher! I'm only 12dpo today and I believe they like to see #'s of at least 50 today. It can def vary tho. As long as it doubles, thats all that matters! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Oh it was definitely late enough to tell (mid 19 weeks), but I just didn't get a very good look! We told the tech we didn't want to know so she buzzed through that part :D Lord knows what I saw, haha. I'm totally obsessing at this point! But honestly I would be freaking stoked with either of course.

oooh ic! I was thinking u were about to find out soon! Lol. Geesh, is my pregnancy brain kicking in already?! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Oh it was definitely late enough to tell (mid 19 weeks), but I just didn't get a very good look! We told the tech we didn't want to know so she buzzed through that part :D Lord knows what I saw, haha. I'm totally obsessing at this point! But honestly I would be freaking stoked with either of course.
> 
> oooh ic! I was thinking u were about to find out soon! Lol. Geesh, is my pregnancy brain kicking in already?! :haha:Click to expand...

Looks like it.. :haha: Oh, can they make it any sooner? :lol: :rofl:


https://i62.tinypic.com/fep9jn.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Waiting, waiting, and more waiting!! :coffee: It'll certainly be worth the wait though when I can jump for joy after that phone call! I'm going to just take it one day at a time & pray that everything is & stays perfectly ok. Thats all I can really do, as its all in gods hands now. I have faith that god will keep this LO healthy . I'm going to do my absolute best to stay positive and not worry about any possible complications, once my betas are in, that is.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, Daphne, I soo wish! I am going to call around 130 if I don't hear back by then. Hopefully she'll have an answer for me @ that time! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Skip jumping.... You know how they forbid you with the BD right.. No shaking or anything.. :lol: Jump from the inside... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol, Daphne, I soo wish! I am going to call around 130 if I don't hear back by then. Hopefully she'll have an answer for me @ that time! FX!


So the STUPID lab didn't put my test in as "STAT" like.they were supposed to! (new lady at front window who checked me in :( ) and so now I will either find out at 5pm today my time but there's a huge possibility it won't be til tomorrow!! :-(. Ugh this is TORTURE!! My REs nurse was pretty upset when she saw they sent my bloods over to their biggest facility. I drove 45mins today JUST TO MAKE SURE THIS DIDNT HAPPEN! I could have gone to a sister clinic 10mins from home if I wanted to risk waiting, u know?! I'm so frustrated with them right now. FX extra tight that I'm not made to wait past 5pm tonight! I'll go crazy waiting til the a.m! Ugh.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WTF?!!!!! :brat: Do they realise that they are screwing with more than just 1 lady here?!

I really hope you don't have to wait any longer than 5pm!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Pamela. I should be feeling so happy right now because of all of the darkening positives but I'm feeling really down & anxious. I was looking forward today sooo much. I'm going to be setting the lab straight on Wed, thats for sure!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg omg omg they actually called!!!! PREGNANT!!! Levels are at 80 so it looks like my guess between 50-100 was pretty darn close! :). She said these are great numbers for 9dp3dt (12 dpo). This is amazinnggg!!! Time to do the baby dance for real!!! :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
Yayayayayayayaya congrats again Mary!!!!!!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: you're PREGNANT!!!!!! I guessed nrs @ 75. I won't guess gender as I'm normally wrong there

I'm so happy for you! I just want to burst!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Mary!


----------



## cutieq

Hooray!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> Yayayayayayayaya congrats again Mary!!!!!!!!
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: you're PREGNANT!!!!!! I guessed nrs @ 75. I won't guess gender as I'm normally wrong there
> 
> I'm so happy for you! I just want to burst!!!!!!!!!

You were definitely very close, Pamela! :) Wooo, I'm so darn happy, I could burst too!! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hmm, I wonder if my phone will let me add a pregnancy ticker....I hope so! I'm going to try. Anyone wana tell me how to TRY and do it? Lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm in bed already, but we can do one on the pc and send you the code. You can then just type the code into your signature.

What was your last period date?


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: i'm about to :ninja: :gun: them after reading your first post.... Glad everything were great!!! FX for a very high #s on wednesday. 

What's your EDD again? And what kind of ticker do you want? I could fix it for you and put the code here. :dance:


----------



## melewen

Yay Mary!!!!! I knew it!! We all did, duh. You so pregnant!

Your due date is around January 23rd right? Going off 12dpo. Yay new year baby!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> :wohoo: i'm about to :ninja: :gun: them after reading your first post.... Glad everything were great!!! FX for a very high #s on wednesday.
> 
> What's your EDD again? And what kind of ticker do you want? I could fix it for you and put the code here. :dance:

My EDD is January 27th and id love one of those tickers showing the baby's progression and just a cute baby design or something. Ull find something cute :)


----------



## mdscpa

Here are two samples Mary, one small one big. :D

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/hw8Mp3.png


PHP:

[img]https://lmtm.lilypie.com/hw8Mp3.png[/img]




https://lmtf.lilypie.com/Soa9p3.png



PHP:

[img]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/Soa9p3.png[/img]


----------



## aidensmommy1

Am I not getting the whole thing copied?! Idk why its not working :(. I like the big one. Can u copy it and paste it on here for me? It doesn't let me see whether im copying the whole thing or not. In my siggy is what it did give me.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Am I not getting the whole thing copied?! Idk why its not working :(. I like the big one. Can u copy it and paste it on here for me? It doesn't let me see whether im copying the whole thing or not. In my siggy is what it did give me.



Just add the code below in your siggy because you're missing it. :D

.png[/img]


----------



## aidensmommy1

I knew it was missing something! Lol. Thank you so much Daphne! I love it and now I have my own little countdown! 
And thank you Pamela for offering to do It from bed! :) 

Daphne, at some point, could u post the link to the other thread, figured I'll start on both of them now that bloods confirmed my HPT's. I'm very excited to see what the next beta is! They do 3 of them I guess with IVF at my clinic. So ill have 1 Wednesday and another Friday so that'll help me feel good until the first u/s to see the levels rise until 16dpo. They can see a sac after the levels hit about 1000 so maybe they want to see how my levels are rising so they can predict a good early u/s date. My RE said he was going to do the 1st ultrasound ASAP after my BFP. Def excited for that! Dh has never experienced it before so I'm extremely excited to see his reactions through out the pregnancy. 
So my friend did a Chinese gender thing for me and its predicting a girl and the funny thing is is I told dh that i thought it was going to be a girl, as well. But you never know! We've been more team blue (even aiden changed to team blue apparently! It was so cute how badly he wanted a sister..lol. I wonder what changed) but of course we will be happy with either one!!


----------



## mdscpa

It worked.... Really glad seeing a ticker in your siggy. It's so new :D FX betas doubles fast. Oh, hopefully you'll get a scan this weekend or early next week...


Here's the link to the other thread. Everyone will be happy to see you there. FX all the other ladies will get their :bfp: soon...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-together-until-we-all-give-birth-469.html


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats on such wonderful news, Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Congrats on such wonderful news, Mary!

Thank you soo much Michelle!! I absolutely hope & pray you and the other ladies get ur sticky beans before you know it!!! I have high hopes for u this cycle! FX!!! :dust:


----------



## ab75

:happydance: Yay Mary! So happy for you xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you so much Abs!!! :)

Daphne, do u know why my ticker is still saying the same as yesterday? Does it wait til a certain time of day to change? lol.


----------



## mdscpa

It's correct Mary, it's because when i made it it's already past midnight here. You are at 13 dpo today right? My tickers change at 9 am so maybe the same for you. Oh, and based on your time, yesterday you are only 3w5d.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Mary, I fell asleep :blush: I love the ticker in your sig :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> It's correct Mary, it's because when i made it it's already past midnight here. You are at 13 dpo today right? My tickers changes at 9 am so maybe the same for you. Oh, and based on your time, yesterday you are only 3w5d.

ooh ic now. And yeah I'm 13dpo. I thought my ticker was frozen or something, lol.


----------



## Michellebelle

Im trying to decide when to test again. Yesterday I still had a faint line, most likely from the trigger. Im thinking tomorrow or Thursday to see if I have a darker line? I am also supposed to go in for a bloodtest I think on Friday.

Last night i had a dream that i took a few pregnancy tests and the line was SO dark! Ahh a girl can dream... :)


----------



## TTC74

A girl CAN dream. I've had SO many dreams about positive pregnancy tests it's not even funny.


----------



## Michellebelle

I know! I've definitely had them before. I've never seen a real, true BFP in person. This trigger stuff doesn't count, although i even had a thrill seeing those.. Thinking "oh this is what a BFP looks like.." :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your chart still looks great Michelle! You never know your BFP might just be a pee away :D

Keeping fx for you!!


----------



## melewen

I actually had a BFP dream the day I got mine!! I'd had them before but definitely had one then. Very weird!


----------



## froggyfrog

Wow, lots of pages to catch up on! Been mia, because I made the drive down to visit my mom this past weekend. Swimming, laying out and wine all weekend! It was amazing! I did miss dh like crazy though, so im glad to be home! 

Mary I love your ticker! It makes it so real! 

GL ladies waiting to test! 

Sarah I'm still here!!!! Looks like I'm the last original! 

We are currently waiting to be transferred, so as soon as that happens I will find us another RE. I'll get our records sent over, and after re checking our labs, and our dr sees 3 failed iuis I'm sure we will have no problem walking in there and saying we want ivf. We will also do icsi since dh is considered severe. After that we will find out total costs so that we know what our goal is, then we will start planning our shower. Cheryl that's exactly what we are going to do! We will set up a go fund me because we do have a lot of friends in different states!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay froggy! So exciting to have this plan!

OMG, you guys. This progesterone is making my boobs feel so FULL. Normally I'm like a 34AA, so it's nice to actually feel like I have boobs! Also have a bit of soreness in my throat. Not bad like when I am getting sick, just a touch of soreness. I only mention it because I've seen people mention it as a pregnancy symptom in the past and I am totally symptom spotting! :haha:

I know there is still a fair chance I will have a BFN this month, but I love the hope of the BFP! Still debating about taking a test tomorrow or waiting until Thursday/Friday morning.


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle - I think you can start testing tomorrow if 8 dpo was your implantation dip and tomorrow you'll be 11 dpo already 3 days post suspected ID.


Chelsea - I hope you get a very nice RE that will take care and listen to you and you get :bfp: the first try.


----------



## froggyfrog

I vote test tomorrow michelle!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Chelsea is your mom not in Colorado yet? I can't wait for you to start ivf.


----------



## froggyfrog

She goes June 11th, so I snuck down there for a mom daughter weekend before she leaves. With both of us living on the road it's hard to get that time! I think she has a job lined out but it's not in denver, I can't remember the name of the town she said. She did have an interview over the phone with a hospital in denver but the lady was a snoody bitch my mom said. She made the comment of them having a majority of educated people who are on private insurance and they don't get a lot of welfare patients, that really upset my mom, she said "well fortunately, I don't care what kind of insurance my patients have because I treat them all the same. My goal is to take care of everyone and their babies." So I don't think she really cares to work there


----------



## Michellebelle

Okay, so my willpower was not so strong. :haha: I tested on about a 2 and a half hour hold on an IC. There is a very very faint line, barely visible, which I am guessing is still the trigger fading. So now I figure if I am pregnant, it will get darker from here on out! If not, it will fade to nothing. 

I will most likely wait until Thursday morning to test and see if anything shows up then.

Oh trigger shot, playing with my emotions!


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> She goes June 11th, so I snuck down there for a mom daughter weekend before she leaves. With both of us living on the road it's hard to get that time! I think she has a job lined out but it's not in denver, I can't remember the name of the town she said. She did have an interview over the phone with a hospital in denver but the lady was a snoody bitch my mom said. She made the comment of them having a majority of educated people who are on private insurance and they don't get a lot of welfare patients, that really upset my mom, she said "well fortunately, I don't care what kind of insurance my patients have because I treat them all the same. My goal is to take care of everyone and their babies." So I don't think she really cares to work there

It definitely wasn't Denver health then as they are mostly shocked when I say I have United Health LOL. When you find out let me know!



Michellebelle said:


> Okay, so my willpower was not so strong. :haha: I tested on about a 2 and a half hour hold on an IC. There is a very very faint line, barely visible, which I am guessing is still the trigger fading. So now I figure if I am pregnant, it will get darker from here on out! If not, it will fade to nothing.
> 
> I will most likely wait until Thursday morning to test and see if anything shows up then.
> 
> Oh trigger shot, playing with my emotions!

As far as I remember the trigger shot should be out of your system by now. What was the dose? Everyone is different I suppose but I am really hoping that your faint lines aren't the trigger leaving but rather the start to a bfp.


----------



## Michellebelle

I took ovidrel 250 mcg. Not sure how long it takes that one to go away.


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> I actually had a BFP dream the day I got mine!! I'd had them before but definitely had one then. Very weird!

I did too the night before my dark frers started popping up! Its so strange how that happens!!! Must be maternal instinct's....;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Wow, lots of pages to catch up on! Been mia, because I made the drive down to visit my mom this past weekend. Swimming, laying out and wine all weekend! It was amazing! I did miss dh like crazy though, so im glad to be home!
> 
> Mary I love your ticker! It makes it so real!
> 
> GL ladies waiting to test!
> 
> Sarah I'm still here!!!! Looks like I'm the last original!
> 
> We are currently waiting to be transferred, so as soon as that happens I will find us another RE. I'll get our records sent over, and after re checking our labs, and our dr sees 3 failed iuis I'm sure we will have no problem walking in there and saying we want ivf. We will also do icsi since dh is considered severe. After that we will find out total costs so that we know what our goal is, then we will start planning our shower. Cheryl that's exactly what we are going to do! We will set up a go fund me because we do have a lot of friends in different states!

Awesome news, Chelsey!! Go fund me is a terrific idea! Set up a twitter acct as well, as that'll help you raise funds. And txt me ur gofund me page link after u see ur RE and everything :) They won't allow u to post it on here. They told me other people could take advantage of the site if they let 1 person post a fundraiser cuz then they'd have to let everyone do it, u know? But I want that link! :). And ask ur RE about a friend donating any meds to u that ur insurance may not cove so we know how that all might work. I'll ask me RE how that could work as well. I'm excited for u!  lots & lots of dust your way! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Yay froggy! So exciting to have this plan!
> 
> OMG, you guys. This progesterone is making my boobs feel so FULL. Normally I'm like a 34AA, so it's nice to actually feel like I have boobs! Also have a bit of soreness in my throat. Not bad like when I am getting sick, just a touch of soreness. I only mention it because I've seen people mention it as a pregnancy symptom in the past and I am totally symptom spotting! :haha:
> 
> I know there is still a fair chance I will have a BFN this month, but I love the hope of the BFP! Still debating about taking a test tomorrow or waiting until Thursday/Friday morning.

haha Michelle, u sound EXACTLY like me! I have NO boobs and now I have a little jiggle in there! :haha: I'm loving it! 

How many days past trigger are u? U could certainly test and if u get a faint Line, u can do what I did and test again a day or 2 later and see if it has darkened . I hope you see your bfp! I really do!! FX!!!

EDIT- I see u tested and faint line. If its darker tomo, its more than likely not the trigger. Ur 13 days past trigger so FX it only gets darker from here!! :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! I actually think i may be closer to 12 days past trigger since i triggered around 9:30pm. So i figure it could def still be from trigger. I'll see if they get darker! I have 7 more ICs and 3 FRERs so I'm prepared :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks! I actually think i may be closer to 12 days past trigger since i triggered around 9:30pm. So i figure it could def still be from trigger. I'll see if they get darker! I have 7 more ICs and 3 FRERs so I'm prepared :haha:

I researched obsessively about the trigger and almost everyone said theirs was out within 8-12 days. They say 14 days for safety but the general rule is about 1,000/day leaves ur system so if you had a trigger of 10,000, thats about 10 days bit of course everyone is different. I can say for sure that this late on, if u get a nice clear line on frer tomorrow, thats not the trigger. I want so badly for this to be a true bfp! Can't wait to hear about tomorrows test!! FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I bought a CB weeks estimator today for tomorrow a.m. Itd say 1-2wks if my levels are below 156 and 2-3wks if levels are between 156-300 sooo as long as my levels double from 80 correctly, I should be able to cheat tomorrow and know that my levels are good before we get our actual results back :). I like that those tests can actually tell u if your above certain levels. Pretty cool! ;). My beta of 80 was perfect for using this test as a predictor 48hrs later. FX for great 2nd beta #s!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I took ovidrel 250 mcg. Not sure how long it takes that one to go away.

ooo, I think that equals like half of what I had (I think 5,000 rather then 10,000) and with that low of a dose, 12 days is the day you can be more certain that its not the trigger. Again everyone is different so I dont want to get ur hopes up but I do think there's a good chance for u! I will be a little surprised if thats still the trigger! I am crossing EVERYTHING for you!

Just Googled for u and it is equal to 5,000iui so half of what I had. Everything I read says that that dose would leave ur system by day 10 after trigger & to wait until 12 days past trigger for safety. Goshhh, tomorrow couldn't come any quicker! Now I know how u ladies felt waiting to see if mine was the trigger or not! Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

BTW Michelle, your chart looks great as well! I'll be stalking!!!!

Oh and the IC's took about 5 days to TRULY darken for me so tomorrow you should break into those frers! ;) Yes, I'm a POASaholic and a bad influence! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I had a 5,000 iui trigger shots before and tested at 12 dpo and it's clear as day white. No trace of a trigger... Those were my :bfn: clomid cycles. So i think, your faint line could be the start of a :bfp: i know everyone is different but i am really rooting for you, Michelle. FX for a nice 2 lines tomorrow or on Thursdays.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank you guys! I want to at least test on the IC since that's what I've been using.. for comparison sakes. I feel like if I got a line on a FRER I would think "okay, but what would that look like on an IC..."

Hoping that if I do decide to test tomorrow I don't see a stark white test. You ladies are giving me hope! And even if it doesn't happen this cycle, I have high hopes it will soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thank you guys! I want to at least test on the IC since that's what I've been using.. for comparison sakes. I feel like if I got a line on a FRER I would think "okay, but what would that look like on an IC..."
> 
> Hoping that if I do decide to test tomorrow I don't see a stark white test. You ladies are giving me hope! And even if it doesn't happen this cycle, I have high hopes it will soon!

Do both. Thats what I did. I made sure my IC darkened a LIL and then the frer was much more visible but then ull have to wait until the next day to confirm that its darker. If its really dark like mine was, its not the trigger. My ic's showed the FAINTEST line the day the frer first showed clear as day so don't worry if ur ic's dont darken fast. It all depends on the batch but ICs are notorious for not darkening as fast. If this is indeed ur bfp, I wanted u to know this may happen so u dont worry about it! Good luck Michelle!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww Daphne my ticker changed and I love what it says at this point! We showed Aiden on a ruler and he thought it was so cool. He's going to be an amazing big brother! He still says "I think your going to be pregnant!" everytime I test (LOL) and I keep having to tell him that I AM. I'm going to bring him to the first u/s so that he can see with his own eyes. He'll love that. I just got excited when I saw it change and had to say thank u again for picking it out for me! I was going to ask u for something with butterflies too so it was awesome that u did without me mentioning it :) I guess you know me better then u think! lol


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, im really happy you like it. When i saw it i feel like it fits you maybe you're right or maybe i can just read minds :haha: aww, glad Aiden is is so involved already you wouldn't have a hard time introducing your LO once he/she arrives. Aiden is just shocked as you Mary and it's gonna take awhile to sink in for him. :D


----------



## melewen

Michelle you should definitely post a picture!! I really don't think it's the trigger, or at least very hopeful it's not :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Shoot.. how do you add a photo? I just tried and it didn't work.


----------



## froggyfrog

Go to advanced, then click on the paper clip, then upload your photo, hit close window, then click the paper clip again, then click on your attachment


----------



## Michellebelle

Okay, here is the photo! The top test is the oldest, and the bottom one is from this afternoon on a 2.5 hour hold


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks froggy! So nice to know how to do that now. :) I can't believe I didn't know until now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Oh, im really happy you like it. When i saw it i feel like it fits you maybe you're right or maybe i can just read minds :haha: aww, glad Aiden is is so involved already you wouldn't have a hard time introducing your LO once he/she arrives. Aiden is just shocked as you Mary and it's gonna take awhile to sink in for him. :D

For sure! The u/s will be help us all believe this is really happening and I'm soo soo excited for that!! I think it'll be the end of next wk sometime. My RE always just schedules each appt as we go along, which works good for us.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Okay, here is the photo! The top test is the oldest, and the bottom one is from this afternoon on a 2.5 hour hold
> 
> View attachment 868523

how many days ago were those darker/top tests? Ive read TONS of stories on here where women assumed it was their trigger, due to a faint line like that but it was actually their bfp starting. I really hope thats the case for u! The bottom test does seem like its a touch darker then the one before it. I cant wait to see how the frer looks!! FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

I think i took the top test on Thurs morning.. 5 dpo, 6 dptrigger
The second on Sat... 7 dpo, 9 dptrigger
The third on Monday.. 9 dpo, 11 dptrigger
Then the bottom on today.. 10 dpo, 12 dptrigger

Noted though that i took the trigger around 9:30pm, so subtracting half or a full day from the trigger dates may be appropriate.

Edited the above.. I think its right now!


----------



## jessilou

Congratulations Mary on your pregnancy !!! )


----------



## melewen

Michelle can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!


----------



## laurac1988

Eeeek fx Michelle!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Michelle!!! I hope this is it!!!! 

This thread needs to boom with BFP's :dance: Cannot wait for your next update.

Mary :D HAPPY 4 WEEKS!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> Okay, here is the photo! The top test is the oldest, and the bottom one is from this afternoon on a 2.5 hour hold
> 
> View attachment 868523

I think the last test is a bit darker than the test before it... FX it's really going on the other side of the road. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

jessilou said:


> Congratulations Mary on your pregnancy !!! )

Thank you!!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your beta today Mary.... FX you get the result sooner than the last time. :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So ladies, 48 hrs after my first beta will be 3hrs from now and I want my levels to be at least 160 today. Like I said yest, the CB digi will say 1-2wks if the levels are under 156 and 2-3wks if its above 156...IT SAYS 2-3WKS!!! So looks like we already know my beta has doubled!! Yay! I love these tests!! Lol :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

When are you gonna pee on that stick? I sent you another mobile number and if you could sent a pic via whatsapp that would be nice... :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Good luck on your beta today Mary.... FX you get the result sooner than the last time. :dance:

This time I'm not as anxious since the CB weeks estimator has told me my levels are above 156 :). What I nifty tool, and its only been 45hrs since my last beta!


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on your beta today Mary.... FX you get the result sooner than the last time. :dance:
> 
> This time I'm not as anxious since the CB weeks estimator has told me my levels are above 156 :). What I nifty tool, and its only been 45hrs since my last beta!Click to expand...

Forget about my last post. :haha: missed the last part... :yipee: You really are 4 weeks pregnant with a high beta!!!! :dance: Now make that blood confirm it... Can't wait....


----------



## aidensmommy1

I tried texting you but it said cant send. You also sent me 2 different #s. I tried both but neither worked :-\.


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmm... Can you PM me your mobile number? And i'll try to send you a message. Pam just added me and it worked.


----------



## SarahLou372

Well took another test today at CD 28 and :bfn: again

Me and OH cant understand it after we have had a scan to track the follicle growth and an injection so there no way there wasn't sperm waiting there for that egg. We are both disappointed and disheartened. Especially now if af shows up I cant take any clomid again :cry: Got wait till Thursday for nurses to call back after speaking to consultant. So if af comes in mean time were knackered.

Thing that bother me is the cycle we got pregnant with Skye we only bed every other day that cycle something like 3,5,7,9,11,13,15,17,21,25,27,29 and it worked and this time with a scan to confirm the egg was ready on CD 13 and an injection we missed it! We did way more beding than last time so surly that not greaten our chances? We had done this time CD 3,5,7,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,20 :shrug:

Failing just makes it worse cause it makes me think Id be nearly 22 weeks pregnant now if we didn't lose Skye. Something somewhere seriously doesn't want us to have a baby. And with no more clomid as well that makes me more angry because even if they try other things they might not even work, at least we knew clomid did something. Feels like were back to square one again.

A big follicle of 28mm aswell :cry:

.. I'm sorry ladies :cry: :(


----------



## Michellebelle

:hugs: SarahLou. I can't remember, did your DH have a SA? Maybe BD every other day is the magic formula for you guys.


----------



## Michellebelle

Okay, I took both an IC and FRER this morning. About to post pics. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Michellebelle

Here are the ICs. The bottom one is this morning's. It's still a tad bit wet, so take that into consideration!


----------



## Michellebelle

And here is the FRER


----------



## laurac1988

Michelle - BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP!!!!

Sarah - like I said before it's not about any egg and any sperm. Chances are there were sperm waiting, but even with the best timing in the world we only get about a 30% MAX chance per month. Even IVF only carries about a 50% success rate. 

Keep ploughing on. You will get there. Promise!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Laura. I'm keeping my fingers crossed really tight that it's not still the trigger.


----------



## Jrepp

Sarah I know how you feel. It took us 19 months and 3 miscarriages before we got a winning combo. The pain of trying month after month and seeing negative after negative can really get you down. If you start to lose hope you lose everything. Yo may have bd too much if your dh has an issue. Daily sex has been shown to decrease sperm count, so if he has an issue it could have put you guys off this month. The other thing I've learned is that you can't judge your success each month on a previous pregnancy. Just because you did something once and it "worked" doesn't necessarily mean that it will work every time. Each cycle is a fresh start.

Michelle - I think that is your bfp. The frer wouldn't still be that dark if it were the trigger. Are you going to confirm betas or are you supposed to fall when AF doesn't arrive?


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm going to email the nurse at my RE today, but I think I'm supposed to go to the lab for a bloodtest on Friday anyways.. i guess so they could tell me whether or not to keep up the progesterone.

I will cautiously say this may be my BFP, but I guess I'll know more on Friday.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had to write this post so it'd log me in and let me see Michelle's post :) lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I vote bfp! Your 13 1/2 days past trigger and most say IF they have a line this late from the trigger, its very faint. Yours is NOT faint. That's like my first test 7dp3dt (10dpo). I really hope this is it for u!!! Now don't u wish u used frer yest?! :rofl: Thats how I felt!!! But tomorrow will come faster than u know and we can see that it darkens :) I think thats way too dark for it to still be only 5000iui of trigger. Keep in mind, I had double ur dose and mine was showing bfn on wondfo by 5dp3dt (8dpo) and then the frer with a line like yours came up 2 days later. I def have a good feeling for u! I know everyone is dif but they say with an amount = to 5,000iui is usually out within 10 days at the most but I do know it lingers but again, I think that lines to dark to be any left over. I cannot wait for tomorrow!!!! FX!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

It's defo a :bfp: Michelle :wohoo: That can never be the trigger even your IC started to get darker as well..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, I'm so sorry about the BFN hun. I haven't had a loss and I know I'm pregnant but like Jess said, we have all had those struggles with monthly BFN. You need to try and keep faith and continue to hope no matter how hard it may be. It will happen and I promise you once you are pregnant with your forever baby the struggles will be a distant memory of the past :hugs:

Michelle!!!!!! I am as positive as your tests that you are pregnant and that those lines are not trigger. Looking at IC especially I can clearly see it got darker than yesterday! Keeping my FX for you but like with Mary I think BETAS will just confirm the obvious :yipee:


----------



## Michellebelle

I really hope so guys! I told DH, but he wants to wait until the blood test before getting excited. I want confirmation too! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Well took another test today at CD 28 and :bfn: again
> 
> Me and OH cant understand it after we have had a scan to track the follicle growth and an injection so there no way there wasn't sperm waiting there for that egg. We are both disappointed and disheartened. Especially now if af shows up I cant take any clomid again :cry: Got wait till Thursday for nurses to call back after speaking to consultant. So if af comes in mean time were knackered.
> 
> Thing that bother me is the cycle we got pregnant with Skye we only bed every other day that cycle something like 3,5,7,9,11,13,15,17,21,25,27,29 and it worked and this time with a scan to confirm the egg was ready on CD 13 and an injection we missed it! We did way more beding than last time so surly that not greaten our chances? We had done this time CD 3,5,7,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,20 :shrug:
> 
> Failing just makes it worse cause it makes me think Id be nearly 22 weeks pregnant now if we didn't lose Skye. Something somewhere seriously doesn't want us to have a baby. And with no more clomid as well that makes me more angry because even if they try other things they might not even work, at least we knew clomid did something. Feels like were back to square one again.
> 
> A big follicle of 28mm aswell :cry:
> 
> .. I'm sorry ladies :cry: :(

Sarah, I completely understand how your feeling. I always thought about my LO that I lost very very early on every single time a cycle failed. It is a horrible feeling. Keep in mind that every month is different. One month u may have an amazing egg waiting, and the next it could be an empty follie. Thats the thing, the u/s can see the follies but not what's inside. :-\. Also, maybe the every other day approach works best for you guys. Many couples are told by their RE to BD every other day, as it can up sperm quality & sperm quantity. It WILL happen again for you hun. I'm so sorry your having such a rough time these past few days :(. 

I just saw ur follicle was 28mm, at that point, the egg is over-mature :(. Science shows that anything bigger than 24mm is over mature. They like to see them between 18-20mm when u trigger, as the follies grow about 2mm/day. My RE triggered me when I had 2 @17, [email protected], [email protected] 20, & [email protected] because he said if they went above 24mm, they wouldn't be usable :-(. Maybe this was the cause..? Id DEF mention this to your RE if he/she didn't already mention anything to you. I'm sorry it hasn't worked out this cycle. What dpo are you? Maybe there's still time. Were there any other follicles other than the one that was 28mm? If your RE thinks 28mm is a good size, u may want to seek a new one. How come you can't take clomid again? I'm sorry for all the questions. I just want to make sure you know this about the follies for your future cycle. Can u try the same protocol once more and make sure THEY make sure your follicle(s) not too big OR too small. 

I'll be praying for you hun. You seem so down, like I was last March when I learned my only tube was blocked. TTC is not fun but once you achieve that BFP again and you have your LO in your arms, it'll all be more then worth it, although it would be much more easier if we could all get BFPs within the first couple of months. That'd be a perfect world in my eyes! lol. Feel better hun and just dont lose your faith! You or your dh. Faith is what pushed me through the past 25 cycles, for sure. I KNOW your sticky bean is coming! I'd bet on it! I'm always here for u if u need to talk! :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

SarahLou, why is this your last Clomid cycle? Do you know if they will do injectibles or put you on progesterone? Or maybe you'll get a post-Clomid natural bfp like Daphne!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry about the BFN Sarah. It sucks I know and being angry is so natural but don't lose hope you will have your sticky baby in no time. A surprise non-medicated :bfp: might be just for you like i did. We were planning to have a talk with our doc once af arrives the cycle i got pregnant and see what our next step is. DH was already looking at IVF back then.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh and Michelle, i took FRER during my clomid + trigger cycles and i never got even a very very very very faint line. Your's not even faint... Have everything crossed for you hun til your blood work is done....


----------



## TTC74

Sarah - My fingers are crossed for an unmedicated BFP for both of us this cycle. I have an appt tomorrow to discuss injectables and IVF (which I cannot afford) with my RE tomorrow. I doubt it's in the cards for me, though. I've got really high pre-O temps. So, that's not a good sign that things are running right in my body. 

Michelle - Fingers are crossed super tight for you. It's looking good!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, maybe u should use one of ur last 2 frers tonight...:haha:! I'm such a bad influence!! If u think its best to wait til tomorrow, dont let me change that tho! I cannot wait to see ur next test tho!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dh and I are trying to decide if we want to donate our frozen embryos or what. We may want to use them in the future so we're really just discussing options and prob wouldn't actually make a decision until we had a better idea of whether we'll want another. I want them all to have a shot at life though. Do any of u know anything about whether u can choose a person to donate embies to? I'm just wondering out of curiosity, and of course to help us ultimately decide what to do in the end. That was kind off random. I'm in the car on the way to the clinic for my 2nd beta and I seem to think about an awful lot on these car rides, lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, you could keep some and donate some. I take my hat off to you guys for even considering that. What an amazing and selfless gift to give another couple :hugs: Maybe like choosing a donor you could choose the recipient too.

Michelle even with a digi saying 1-2 weeks pregnant my dh also wanted the dr bloods to confirm :haha:


----------



## melewen

Michelle that's a :bfp:!!! It's so dark on the frer. When will you do bloods do you think? I've never heard of a trigger still showing anywhere near as late as 13 dpo!! Excited you'll be joining us on the birth thread soon!

Sarah I totally get how you feel. But like Laura said, just because you time everything and see the follie and whatnot, you still only have a relatively small chance each month. Even if the egg was fertilized it needs to implant and our bodies don't hang on to fertilized eggs, blastocysts, or embryos with genetic issues either. Like I said before, my doctor recommends BD'ing every other day and when we did that we actually got our first bfp. It's a little less stressful and really builds up quality I think. Makes sense to me! But one thing I can say is that every morning when I wake up and "remember" I'm pregnant (cuz these crazy ass dreams always make me think I'm halfway across the world!) I am SO happy. I can truly say I enjoy almost every second of this pregnancy. Even when I'm achey or have heartburn I'm like awwww but I am PREGNANT!!!! The fact that it took a few months of heartache for us made me appreciate it so so much more.


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, I think that's a BFP too! 

Sarah the ladies are right. There are so many factors. A friend of mine with pcos, taking clomid and injections - went on vacation and took a month off and got her BFP. I know it's so frustrating and defeating at times. May take a few tries but hopefully it will happen for you. :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle I'm pretty certain that is your bfp!!! 

Sarah, ttc is the hardest thing I have done in my life. It's emotionally draining. We have been at it now for 63 cycles! We know what our issues are, and have taken time off here and there just to keep our sanity. When we took off our long stretch, dh and I actually started fighting a lot, and we hardly ever fight. But I personally think it was because for so long our time was consumed by ttc that we forgot how to be us. I guess what I'm trying to say is try not to let the worry consume you, I would suggest to cry and grieve, then hold your head up with your plan for the next cycle. And just know that it will happen!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary, not too long ago I read about a woman who used Facebook to find someone to take her embies. She had stipulations and found someone who would go along with them. I think one of them was she wanted her children to have a relationship with the baby. So yes, I think that you could pick the couple! You and I have had this conversation before, and it's a very hard thing to think about since the embryos are already your babies, but a very beautiful gift!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary check into donating to a Canadian couple in need. In Canada you are not allowed to ask for egg donation or pay for fertilized eggs.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary check into donating to a Canadian couple in need. In Canada you are not allowed to ask for egg donation or pay for fertilized eggs.

Wow, I didn't know this! Thank you, Jess for letting me know! I will certainly look into it! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Still awaiting on my beta results! They were suppose to call by 1230 so I called and left a msg at 130 and still nothing. Hopefully it won't be much longer!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I really hope so guys! I told DH, but he wants to wait until the blood test before getting excited. I want confirmation too! :)

This is how we were the first day of a dark frer and then when we saw it had darkened the next day, we let ourselves get excited BUT I still had my own doubts until the bloods confirmed. I trulyyy don't think its the trigger. Again, thats waayy too dark to be the trigger at this point! FX for an extra sticky bean!!! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for all of the reassurance everyone! I hope it truly is a BFP.

I found out that if I get bloodwork done by 8:30am on Friday, I should know for sure sometime that afternoon!


----------



## LegacysMom

I am ready to be apart of this lovely community. Today I decided instead of being sad, depress and jealous of other women.. 
I will take control of my fertility and stop stressing and worrying. I am a believer of LOA and prayer. Spirit has given divine instructions how I should go forward with conceiving. Eventhough AF is here, I am going to celebrate because I know my time is near.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks for all of the reassurance everyone! I hope it truly is a BFP.
> 
> I found out that if I get bloodwork done by 8:30am on Friday, I should know for sure sometime that afternoon!

Yep! They SHOULD be able to let u know within 2-4hrs after but for some reason, my clinic is torturing us and making us Wait much longer than needed. I was suppose to have my results for today no later than 1230 (2hrs later they said) and its now been almost 5hrs and my clinic closes in about 45mins. I hope they call!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

LegacysMom said:


> I am ready to be apart of this lovely community. Today I decided instead of being sad, depress and jealous of other women..
> I will take control of my fertility and stop stressing and worrying. I am a believer of LOA and prayer. Spirit has given divine instructions how I should go forward with conceiving. Eventhough AF is here, I am going to celebrate because I know my time is near.

Welcome! Great attitude! You remind me much of myself! Are u temping or anything to track O? If not, I strongly recommend temping. Quite a few women on here got their bfps within a month or two of temping. Tracking BBT is the only way at home of confirming when O has passed. Temping along with using OPK's will help u greatly! The opks will help warn u of O ahead of time and temping will confirm when u have indeed passed O. It just helps u to know when to BD/when ur fertile window is, as most women O later or earlier then cycle day 14. Docs just estimate O around day 14 but most women do not have that "textbook" cycle. Sorry if u already knew this!! Lol. Good luck!! :dust:

Also, what does "LOA" stand for? Sorry, thats one I haven't heard on here yet so I'm curious .


----------



## aidensmommy1

Just got the call! 

--Beta #2 was 201!!! :) So it more than doubled! Yay! I have a 3rd beta on Fri, as my clinic likes to do 3, no matter what so they can schedule an U/S as soon as possible. I'm soo happy!!! :dance:


----------



## TTC74

Mary, that is GREAT news! So happy for you.


----------



## froggyfrog

LegacysMom said:


> I am ready to be apart of this lovely community. Today I decided instead of being sad, depress and jealous of other women..
> I will take control of my fertility and stop stressing and worrying. I am a believer of LOA and prayer. Spirit has given divine instructions how I should go forward with conceiving. Eventhough AF is here, I am going to celebrate because I know my time is near.


welcome, can I ask what is LOA?


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> LegacysMom said:
> 
> 
> I am ready to be apart of this lovely community. Today I decided instead of being sad, depress and jealous of other women..
> I will take control of my fertility and stop stressing and worrying. I am a believer of LOA and prayer. Spirit has given divine instructions how I should go forward with conceiving. Eventhough AF is here, I am going to celebrate because I know my time is near.
> 
> 
> welcome, can I ask what is LOA?Click to expand...

lol, I asked her the same thing! At least im not the only one who doesn't know this! :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

I think it means love one another.....

Woo hoo mary!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Legacy! :hi:

I hope that you'll be blessed with your BFP really soon! Great attitude :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I think it means love one another.....
> 
> Woo hoo mary!!

Thanks, Jess! My double time right now is 1.5 days or 36.11hrs. That seems like a brilliant double time to me! :dance: 

Oh yeah, when I was googling this past week, I came across an IVF journal and came across a comment from you on the persons page. I was like "oh wow, jess just answered my question!" :haha: I can't remember which question I asked now, though, as I Googled waayy to much over the past 2 wks! I have finally been laying off of it! But yea, I thought it was cool randomly running into a familiar face, while on google lol.


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay for awesome betas, Mary!


----------



## Jrepp

That's funny!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay, its just about bedtime! Not much longer til we get to see your frer darkening, Michelle!! :wohoo:


----------



## Michellebelle

Hehe I hope you're right!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I hope so too!! I will be SHOCKED if your frer was that dark from only 5,000iui's of trigger 13 days beforehand. If it were the trigger, at the most itd be a VERY VERY faint line. I'd truly be SHOCKED! But thankfully tomo a.m will be here before we know it and I have SO much hope for you!!! Your test is literally identical to my first test! Stick little baby, stick! Hehe. I think it already has! ;) Fx!!


----------



## mdscpa

Great temp rise Michelle.... Temp staying up plus your + tests, no doubt you really are pregnant.... Are you going to test again?


----------



## Michellebelle

I tested again this morning on both an ic and a frer. While each seems only a tiny bit darker (I'm waiting for them to dry a bit), I'm really happy they aren't getting lighter! If it were still the trigger I'm convinced that the lines would be much fainter than what I'm seeing. So unless the blood test proves otherwise, I'm going to say yesterday's was a positive test and I'm pregnant. 

I'll post photos in a bit!


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to see the pic. Really happy it's getting darker. :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Okay, to me I don't really see much of a change today :shrug: maybe SLIGHTLY darker??? (At least not lighter).

Today's test on the bottom of each image!


----------



## TTC74

It looks a tad darker to me on both tests. And there is no way they are that dark from a trigger shot 12 days ago. Congrats!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! Im thinking There is a chance that there was still a tiny bit of trigger yesterday, and now it's gone, which could be why there isn't too much of a change? :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, it's definitely not lighter! In terms of darkness, I think it's more solid and defined today!


----------



## mdscpa

It's a lot darker than yesterday's test Michelle. Congrats again and have a H&H 9 mos.


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha you guys have better eyes than me! Once I get the results of the blood test tomorrow, I'll say hi on the other thread (assuming it's good news.. Still being cautious!)


----------



## melewen

The FRER is definitely darker! IC's aren't great for progression and sometimes I would get a lighter line the next day and FREAK out. Yours is not lighter at all just saying IC's can wreak havoc for progression :) told you you're prego!! Can't wait for your blood test! This is amazing news!


----------



## froggyfrog

Definitely darker and more solid today! Congrats!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Logging in for michelles test again! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Okay, to me I don't really see much of a change today :shrug: maybe SLIGHTLY darker??? (At least not lighter).
> 
> Today's test on the bottom of each image!
> 
> View attachment 868991
> 
> 
> View attachment 868993

Both are def a bit darker today! I think a congrats is in order! Can't wait to see more!!! :)

And Michelle, your absolutely right, at least it didn't lighten! If it were the trigger, I'm pretty certain it wouldn't be this dark, now 14 days later. Again, with only 5000iui, it should have been longgg gone by 3-4 days ago. I'm so excited!! Now we will have almost the same EDD!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Haha you guys have better eyes than me! Once I get the results of the blood test tomorrow, I'll say hi on the other thread (assuming it's good news.. Still being cautious!)

This is EXACTLY how I was..lol. I wouldn't go into the other thread until bloods confirmed it. After you've worked so hard for something, sometimes it's truly unbelievable when it finally happens! I'm so happy for u! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temps have gone flat. Ive always wondered if id be one with flat temps, triphasic, or rocky temps in pregnancy. I guess flat temps are the winner! lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: I agree Michelle, congrats are in order

Another BFP - you ladies are rocking it this month! Cannot wait for your blood tests now


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks everyone!

Mary, how much longer are you going to temp for?


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mary, how much longer are you going to temp for?

Mary had the same question to me before. I temped until 19w0d pregnant. :wacko: Maybe she's going to try and beat that. :haha:



TTC74 said:


> Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!

Glad you have something to look forward to. But i'm hoping you get a surprise :bfp: this cycle.. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!

Yay! The follistim and hcg trigger is what I did this cycle!


----------



## TTC74

Michellebelle said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!
> 
> Yay! The follistim and hcg trigger is what I did this cycle!Click to expand...

That's encouraging. :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo, everyone going all trigger happy and getting pregnant! FX TTX :dust:


----------



## cutieq

It's the sisterhood of the traveling pee sticks. I love it!

More BFPs are soon to come!

Trigger happy :rofl: Pam you're a hoot!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Michelle!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wohoo, everyone going all trigger happy and getting pregnant! FX TTX :dust:

lol, you took the words right out of my mouth! :haha: I think TTC will be joining us veryyy soon! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mary, how much longer are you going to temp for?

Just until "21dpo" because they say if your pregnant, ur temps would stay up for 21 days so I'm just curious if I'm someone who's temp stays up or not, lol. But after that, I'm DONE temping! Temping can drive u MAD after a bfp, as dips can happen for no reason, but it can cause someone to worry, u know? Wana temp to 18-21dpo with me?! Lol. I love that our EDD are about the same! We are full on 9 month bump buddies! :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Today I have my 3rd and hopefully last beta for a bit! I'm going to guess it'll be between 450-525. Maybe I should go grab another CB wks estimator to see if it says 3+, because the sites say itd show 3+ if levels are over 300. lol. I feel confident today tho. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mary, how much longer are you going to temp for?
> 
> Mary had the same question to me before. I temped until 19w0d pregnant. :wacko: Maybe she's going to try and beat that. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you have something to look forward to. But i'm hoping you get a surprise :bfp: this cycle..
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

lol, I just saw this! I am def NOT going to try and beat u! My temping days are over in about 5 days! :happydance: You kept temping long enough for all of us!!...crazy pants! Haha :)


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mary, how much longer are you going to temp for?
> 
> Just until "21dpo" because they say if your pregnant, ur temps would stay up for 21 days so I'm just curious if I'm someone who's temp stays up or not, lol. But after that, I'm DONE temping! Temping can drive u MAD after a bfp, as dips can happen for no reason, but it can cause someone to worry, u know? Wana temp to 18-21dpo with me?! Lol. I love that our EDD are about the same! We are full on 9 month bump buddies! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yes! I was just trying to decide how long I want to. That sounds good to me. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sounds like a plan, Michelle! :) Did you use another FRER yet today?!


----------



## Michellebelle

No, since I'm about to head in for a blood test, I decided to skip it. I think I only have one left!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Wohoo, everyone going all trigger happy and getting pregnant! FX TTX :dust:
> 
> lol, you took the words right out of my mouth! :haha: I think TTC will be joining us veryyy soon! :) FX!Click to expand...

Yip and when she does she will have to change her username too :D



aidensmommy1 said:


> Today I have my 3rd and hopefully last beta for a bit! I'm going to guess it'll be between 450-525. Maybe I should go grab another CB wks estimator to see if it says 3+, because the sites say itd show 3+ if levels are over 300. lol. I feel confident today tho. FX!

Whoop whoop!!! When are they going to do the 1st u/s to see how many babies you are having? 



Michellebelle said:


> No, since I'm about to head in for a blood test, I decided to skip it. I think I only have one left!

Cannot wait to hear your results!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, I can't wait for your results!!


----------



## melewen

Michelle when do you think you'll hear back?!

Mary it's weird but my CB digi seemed to go totally off weeks. Like at 2 weeks and 6 days past O it still said 2 weeks! My betas were like 481 at 13 DPO. Weird!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> No, since I'm about to head in for a blood test, I decided to skip it. I think I only have one left!

Ooo yay! Cant wait for ur results!! Hopefully u get them quicker than I did! Lol. I just had my 3rd beta done and hopefully that was the last for a while! My arms cannot handle anymore poking right now! Even my favorite girl at the lab said "No offense, but I hope we won't be seeing you again for awhile! Your arms NEED a break!". Its been taking 4-6 pokes before they get it. :-(. At least ive been getting good news at the end of the day tho!


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Wohoo, everyone going all trigger happy and getting pregnant! FX TTX :dust:
> 
> lol, you took the words right out of my mouth! :haha: I think TTC will be joining us veryyy soon! :) FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Yip and when she does she will have to change her username too :D
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Today I have my 3rd and hopefully last beta for a bit! I'm going to guess it'll be between 450-525. Maybe I should go grab another CB wks estimator to see if it says 3+, because the sites say itd show 3+ if levels are over 300. lol. I feel confident today tho. FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Whoop whoop!!! When are they going to do the 1st u/s to see how many babies you are having?
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> No, since I'm about to head in for a blood test, I decided to skip it. I think I only have one left!Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot wait to hear your results!!!!Click to expand...

I think my nurse will be scheduling my u/s with me today when I get the call with my beta results :). I'm pretty sure it'll be the end of next week/beginning of the week after. I can't wait!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We can't wait either... like Jess said a few pages back ttc - birth is a neverending circle of waiting for things :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

For sure! With aiden, I really and truly enjoyed that pregnancy tho (no worrying) and thats how I'm already feeling with this one. I know i still have a long pregnancy to get through but i think everything will be just fine! One day at a time... ;)

You (Pam), Jess, Kenna, Cheryl & Dani will all be giving birth so soon!!! Time really fly's by!!! Cant wait to see pics of all of your LOs!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, did they say how long until you get your results?!


----------



## Jrepp

For those of you wondering.... I had called clear blue when I found out I was pregnant because I got 2-3 weeks at 14 dpo (should have been 1-2 weeks) and 3+ at 17 dpo (which was just starting 2nd week) and wanted to know the levels because it seemed like too rapid of a progression. Here is the numbers they gave me:

1-2 weeks: 25 miu-250 miu
2-3 weeks: 201 miu to 2000 miu
3+ weeks: >2000miu


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> For those of you wondering.... I had called clear blue when I found out I was pregnant because I got 2-3 weeks at 14 dpo (should have been 1-2 weeks) and 3+ at 17 dpo (which was just starting 2nd week) and wanted to know the levels because it seemed like too rapid of a progression. Here is the numbers they gave me:
> 
> 1-2 weeks: 25 miu-250 miu
> 2-3 weeks: 201 miu to 2000 miu
> 3+ weeks: >2000miu

Thanks, Jess! The site I found said itd say 3+ for levels of 300miu+. I'm happy u told me or I probably would have gone nuts when it still said 2-3wks today! lol. Thanks again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I've been hitting refresh every 10mins or so waiting for Michelle to come on, lol. Anyone else stalking? :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woah, I actually got my results on time today! Lol. They went from 201 11dp3dt to 552 today, 13dp3dt! They want me in for ONE more blood she said. She confirmed that it was to make sure my levels were high enough for an u/s, the way they think they will be considering my rise so far. She said I can skip Sunday tho and go on Tues and by then my levels should be u/s ready. Yay!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, I am waiting... Waiting... Waiting.... Come on doctor's office... Call me!


----------



## Jrepp

They should be high enough on Sunday to see the gestational sac at least. Maybe they will do the ultrasound Wednesday


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> They should be high enough on Sunday to see the gestational sac at least. Maybe they will do the ultrasound Wednesday

Thats what I'm thinking. I'm thinking it'll be Wed or Thurs, based on my levels.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Ugh, I am waiting... Waiting... Waiting.... Come on doctor's office... Call me!

I hear ya, Michelle!! Ive been talking about ur beta to dh all a.m! Lol. I'm so anxiously waiting! :coffee:


----------



## Jrepp

Any word yet Michelle?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, if you haven't heard back yet, thats torture!!! :haha: But really tho, hurry up doctor!! 

either way, I just hope u get amazing results!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Great #s Mary. Yours exceeded mine. I got 537 at 16dpo.... Are we having a twin in the team? :dance: 

Oh, Michelle. So sorry they kept you waiting. Hope you hear from them soon. FX to only good news...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great nrs Mary :dance: 

Michelle, I hope you hear soon. Tell the Dr many a lady folk on this thread wants to go sleep but waiting for your results first :haha: FX for confirmation of that awesome BFP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow Daphne, our 16dpo betas are almost identical! Now that I know urs were similar, I bet I have just one really strong baby on board! We'll see soon! You and I only have a difference of 15 at 16dpo. Not much at all!


----------



## Michellebelle

Pregnant! Beta at 48. They said they like it to be 50 at 14 dpo, but since I got the test at 13 dpo things should be good! Waiting on hearing from them again on when I go for blood work again.


----------



## cutieq

Whoo congrats Michelle!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Pregnant! Beta at 48. They said they like it to be 50 at 14 dpo, but since I got the test at 13 dpo things should be good! Waiting on hearing from them again on when I go for blood work again.

:wohoo: I KNEW IT! Your frer was waayy too dark for it to have been the trigger! And 48 sounds good to me! :) All that matters is that it doubles and I bet it will perfectly! Are they having you continue the progesterone for now? I'm soo soo happy! Your EDD must be January 30th or 31st, right? Mines the 27th of January.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay!!!! Congrats michelle!!!


----------



## Querida87

CONGRATS MARY AND MICHELLE!!! :happydance: :happydance:

So exciting!!

I finally get to see the doctor on Tuesday. Wish me Luck!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Pregnant! Beta at 48. They said they like it to be 50 at 14 dpo, but since I got the test at 13 dpo things should be good! Waiting on hearing from them again on when I go for blood work again.
> 
> :wohoo: I KNEW IT! Your frer was waayy too dark for it to have been the trigger! And 48 sounds good to me! :) All that matters is that it doubles and I bet it will perfectly! Are they having you continue the progesterone for now? I'm soo soo happy! Your EDD must be January 30th or 31st, right? Mines the 27th of January.Click to expand...

Yes on both! Def continuing the progesterone, and I think my EDD is Jan 30. I go back on Tuesday for the next beta.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank Querida! And good luck!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC, Froggy and SarahLou, thinking good thoughts for all of you and that you get BFPs soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Pregnant! Beta at 48. They said they like it to be 50 at 14 dpo, but since I got the test at 13 dpo things should be good! Waiting on hearing from them again on when I go for blood work again.
> 
> :wohoo: I KNEW IT! Your frer was waayy too dark for it to have been the trigger! And 48 sounds good to me! :) All that matters is that it doubles and I bet it will perfectly! Are they having you continue the progesterone for now? I'm soo soo happy! Your EDD must be January 30th or 31st, right? Mines the 27th of January.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes on both! Def continuing the progesterone, and I think my EDD is Jan 30. I go back on Tuesday for the next beta.Click to expand...

Can't wait! :) I'm so excited to have u as a bump buddy! Thats awesome, we're only 3 days apart! :-D 

I have my 4th beta on Tues and then hopefully an u/s by Wed-Fri! This is all so exciting! Are u going to use ur frer tomorrow for the fun of it? You soo should! Lol. After seeing a BFP, I can't stop POAS! :haha: I actually haven't done one today tho but I'm going to go get like 2-3 .88cent tests, just to see the line get darker than the control, lol!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Querida87 said:


> CONGRATS MARY AND MICHELLE!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> So exciting!!
> 
> I finally get to see the doctor on Tuesday. Wish me Luck!

Thank you, hun! :) And I wish u lots of luck on Tuesday! Have u tested at all again to see if u have darker lines? I'm glad you'll be getting an answer on Tuesday. You've been in limbo for FAR too long!


----------



## aidensmommy1

This is like when Daphne, Pamela, Kenna, and jess all got their bfps...one after another :). I have a feeling Chelsey, Sarah, and Querida will all be seeing their BFPs very very soon! Sticky thoughts to all of you! 

Chelsey, I'm obv hoping you get a surprise BFP before IVF....But I'm also excited that you are preparing for it! I hope you and dh reach your goal ASAP! I think you will get alot of support, I really do. Your an amazing person and you've been through alot TTC thus far. Family and friends would be crazy not to want to give support ;). I'm very excited for all of this to happen!! And if you end up getting your BFP before IVF (FX!) then you guys can use whatever saving as part of a "college fund" or something. I'll be blowing lots of dust to you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I cant believe there's 1,444pgs to this thread AND we had other ones before we officially started this one. We have been together for a long time ladies! You all have by far been my greatest support, along with dh of course :). I thank you all greatly! I honestly dont know if I would have gotten through the last 24 months if it weren't for all of you! Thank you all!

Yes, that was quite random, lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

aidensmommy1 said:


> This is like when Daphne, Pamela, Kenna, and jess all got their bfps...one after another :). I have a feeling Chelsey, Sarah, and Querida will all be seeing their BFPs very very soon! Sticky thoughts to all of you!
> 
> Chelsey, I'm obv hoping you get a surprise BFP before IVF....But I'm also excited that you are preparing for it! I hope you and dh reach your goal ASAP! I think you will get alot of support, I really do. Your an amazing person and you've been through alot TTC thus far. Family and friends would be crazy not to want to give support ;). I'm very excited for all of this to happen!! And if you end up getting your BFP before IVF (FX!) then you guys can use whatever saving as part of a "college fund" or something. I'll be blowing lots of dust to you!


Aww thank you for the sweet words mary! I read the pregnancy thread every day to keep up with everyone's progress!! I can't wait to start posting there! Shoot, I might just posting there anyway! Since that's where you all are now!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> This is like when Daphne, Pamela, Kenna, and jess all got their bfps...one after another :). I have a feeling Chelsey, Sarah, and Querida will all be seeing their BFPs very very soon! Sticky thoughts to all of you!
> 
> Chelsey, I'm obv hoping you get a surprise BFP before IVF....But I'm also excited that you are preparing for it! I hope you and dh reach your goal ASAP! I think you will get alot of support, I really do. Your an amazing person and you've been through alot TTC thus far. Family and friends would be crazy not to want to give support ;). I'm very excited for all of this to happen!! And if you end up getting your BFP before IVF (FX!) then you guys can use whatever saving as part of a "college fund" or something. I'll be blowing lots of dust to you!
> 
> 
> Aww thank you for the sweet words mary! I read the pregnancy thread every day to keep up with everyone's progress!! I can't wait to start posting there! Shoot, I might just posting there anyway! Since that's where you all are now!!Click to expand...

I'm still here! Lol. I'm not quite caught up with everything on that thread yet so its a bit overwhelming LOL :haha:. Ive been popping in to check on things and get to know the ladies I dont really know yet. I'm sure I'll get caught up sometime during this pregnancy! Lol.


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i bet it's a healthy baby in there.... :dance:

Michelle, huuuuugeeee congrats.

Brianna, good luck on you appointment....


----------



## froggyfrog

I wanted to share these with you ladies, these were taken about 2 years ago right before we did our first iui. My mom came into town and went to our re appointment with us, she is always wanting to be included with our ttc stuff. Anyway, she took these pictures while we were waiting for the dr, and emailed me these the other day. When I looked at them a huge rush of feelings came back to me. We were so certain that iui was going to be a way, and we're so nervous and excited in these photos.


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol, I have been seriously reading that thread EVERY day lol. I feel like I know everyone there but they don't know me. I guess that sounds kind of creepy lol


----------



## Jrepp

Michellebelle said:


> Pregnant! Beta at 48. They said they like it to be 50 at 14 dpo, but since I got the test at 13 dpo things should be good! Waiting on hearing from them again on when I go for blood work again.

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear what your next numbers are. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Wow Daphne, our 16dpo betas are almost identical! Now that I know urs were similar, I bet I have just one really strong baby on board! We'll see soon! You and I only have a difference of 15 at 16dpo. Not much at all!

You never know, at 16dpo my beta came back at 1479. Either way it sounds like your tiny tot is progressing right on track :)



froggyfrog said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> This is like when Daphne, Pamela, Kenna, and jess all got their bfps...one after another :). I have a feeling Chelsey, Sarah, and Querida will all be seeing their BFPs very very soon! Sticky thoughts to all of you!
> 
> Chelsey, I'm obv hoping you get a surprise BFP before IVF....But I'm also excited that you are preparing for it! I hope you and dh reach your goal ASAP! I think you will get alot of support, I really do. Your an amazing person and you've been through alot TTC thus far. Family and friends would be crazy not to want to give support ;). I'm very excited for all of this to happen!! And if you end up getting your BFP before IVF (FX!) then you guys can use whatever saving as part of a "college fund" or something. I'll be blowing lots of dust to you!
> 
> 
> Aww thank you for the sweet words mary! I read the pregnancy thread every day to keep up with everyone's progress!! I can't wait to start posting there! Shoot, I might just posting there anyway! Since that's where you all are now!!Click to expand...

Do it!!!! We will still talk to you lol. I know you already read over there, might as well join the conversation.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww Chelsey those photos are so cute! I'm sorry that cycle didn't work out as hoped :(. I have alot of hope for you in the very near future, I truly do. You are very pretty, btw!


----------



## mdscpa

Aww lovely photos Chelsea. Im praying that next pictures would be you and DH holding that first scan of your baby soon.... About the other thread not creepy at all. And i would love to have you there pregnant or not. 


Mary, you were right. Guess we have another batch of a weekly :bfp: in this thread. Laura, you and now Michelle. Praying Chelsea, TTC74 and Brianna are next.


----------



## froggyfrog

aidensmommy1 said:


> Aww Chelsey those photos are so cute! I'm sorry that cycle didn't work out as hoped :(. I have alot of hope for you in the very near future, I truly do. You are very pretty, btw!

Thank you, even though I think those are horrible photos of me lol. It takes a lot for me to actually like a picture of myself! 

I feel ok now about all 3 iuis, it was just so much hope filled both of us all 3 times. I do remember the 3rd one having hope and then like after a few days I just knew that it didn't work. I think that's why I'm so scared about ivf not working. Because I was SO sure that we would get pregnant then, so I will he cautiously hopeful I guess.


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Lol, I have been seriously reading that thread EVERY day lol. I feel like I know everyone there but they don't know me. I guess that sounds kind of creepy lol

Haha, I felt the same way! I read it allllll the time.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww Chelsey those photos are so cute! I'm sorry that cycle didn't work out as hoped :(. I have alot of hope for you in the very near future, I truly do. You are very pretty, btw!
> 
> Thank you, even though I think those are horrible photos of me lol. It takes a lot for me to actually like a picture of myself!
> 
> I feel ok now about all 3 iuis, it was just so much hope filled both of us all 3 times. I do remember the 3rd one having hope and then like after a few days I just knew that it didn't work. I think that's why I'm so scared about ivf not working. Because I was SO sure that we would get pregnant then, so I will he cautiously hopeful I guess.Click to expand...

I definitely understand that fear!

With you paying out of pocket, I'd talk to a clinic that'll do a "package deal" JUST incase for a back up plan. It'd help take a little of the stress off of a single cycle, u know? I truly think IVF would work for you. Sometimes they have to find the right protocol for you so thats why I mention the package deal. I believe its only like $2000 more but it guarantees coverage for up to 3 cycles but the only thing is is that if you do succeed on the first try (50% chance!!) then you paid that extra money when it wasn't needed but again, it can help take some pressure off and guarantees the average # of cycles it can take, that way couples don't get as disheartened about it if it didn't work right away, u know? I'm NOT saying urs wont work, I actually have alot of faith it will, I just wanted to mention this incase you want to look into those programs. Thats what I was looking into before I found that we were lucky enough to have coverage for the perfect amount of time. It just made sense to me to have 3 cycles automatically locked in with one payment. Just something to think about, although u prob wont need to actually take advantage of it!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah, that's definitely something we will look into. Our old re really had high expectations for us had we done ivf. I know the icsi will definitely increase our chances as well. We will just have to sit down and discuss costs, I wanna know down to the cent!


----------



## froggyfrog

And I am about to order that on sir that I texted you today! Mommy and daddy paid for ivf. And all they can afford is this lousy t shirt.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Pregnant! Beta at 48. They said they like it to be 50 at 14 dpo, but since I got the test at 13 dpo things should be good! Waiting on hearing from them again on when I go for blood work again.

Huge Congrats Michelle!!!

We just love being right and saying we told you so :haha:

Wonderfu news :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> I cant believe there's 1,444pgs to this thread AND we had other ones before we officially started this one. We have been together for a long time ladies! You all have by far been my greatest support, along with dh of course :). I thank you all greatly! I honestly dont know if I would have gotten through the last 24 months if it weren't for all of you! Thank you all!
> 
> Yes, that was quite random, lol.

I get random moments like these too where I just want to thank everyone for being in this with me since the beginning and wanting to tell them how much I love them :D



froggyfrog said:


> Aww thank you for the sweet words mary! I read the pregnancy thread every day to keep up with everyone's progress!! I can't wait to start posting there! Shoot, I might just posting there anyway! Since that's where you all are now!!




froggyfrog said:


> I wanted to share these with you ladies, these were taken about 2 years ago right before we did our first iui. My mom came into town and went to our re appointment with us, she is always wanting to be included with our ttc stuff. Anyway, she took these pictures while we were waiting for the dr, and emailed me these the other day. When I looked at them a huge rush of feelings came back to me. We were so certain that iui was going to be a way, and we're so nervous and excited in these photos.
> 
> View attachment 869539
> 
> View attachment 869541
> 
> View attachment 869543
> 
> View attachment 869545




froggyfrog said:


> Lol, I have been seriously reading that thread EVERY day lol. I feel like I know everyone there but they don't know me. I guess that sounds kind of creepy lol

Lovely photos! I'm also sorry that it didn't work for you guys :nope: Whatever you do just never loose hope - it will happen for you!!!

Not creepy at all and I agree with the other ladies! Post away on the other thread too! 

You guys are part of the group too and the :bfp: is just a formality so you really are more than welcome to join in!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy memorial day weekend ladies! :) I hope everyone really enjoys it! I know I'm going to! (If I can stay awake that is! lol)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, it looks like ur temps went a little flat after ur bfp too! Our charts may be almost identical for our last 7 temps or so ;)


----------



## mdscpa

Loving both of your temps Mary and Michelle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! :) Only 4 more mornings of temping for me! I wanted to do the full 21 days they say it'll stay up for w a bfp. That way when I enter it to the chart gallery, women can see it did stay up or if it dips, etc. You definitely gave women a LONG bfp chart to obsess over! Lol :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ohh my goodness Daphne!!! I just realized u only have 26 days to go!!!! I thought it was a little more then that! Holy cow! Thats coming so soon!! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks Daphne! :) Only 4 more mornings of temping for me! I wanted to do the full 21 days they say it'll stay up for w a bfp. That way when I enter it to the chart gallery, women can see it did stay up or if it dips, etc. You definitely gave women a LONG bfp chart to obsess over! Lol :haha:

21dpo was one of my 3 highest temps post o. Yeah, i shared it in FF for other women to see. Now i'm curious what my waking up temp is this far. :haha:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Ohh my goodness Daphne!!! I just realized u only have 26 days to go!!!! I thought it was a little more then that! Holy cow! Thats coming so soon!! :wohoo:

Yep, almost there and done cooking yet feel so far away. I'm just waiting for 38 weeks then my last TWW to due date starts. Everything in TTC and pregnancy is waiting....


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daphne! :) Only 4 more mornings of temping for me! I wanted to do the full 21 days they say it'll stay up for w a bfp. That way when I enter it to the chart gallery, women can see it did stay up or if it dips, etc. You definitely gave women a LONG bfp chart to obsess over! Lol :haha:
> 
> 21dpo was one of my 3 highest temps post o. Yeah, i shared it in FF for other women to see. Now i'm curious what my waking up temp is this far. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh my goodness Daphne!!! I just realized u only have 26 days to go!!!! I thought it was a little more then that! Holy cow! Thats coming so soon!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, almost there and done cooking yet feel so far away. I'm just waiting for 38 weeks then my last TWW to due date starts. Everything in TTC and pregnancy is waiting....Click to expand...

So excited for u! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, you should do ur frer today! ;)


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Mary. Aren't you gonna POAS anymore?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am but I'm out ATM. I'm going to go to WalMart sometime today for a few .88cent tests, just to watch the test line get darker than the control, lol. Ive been having so many betas and have another Tues so I haven't been testing too much besides 1 WalMart cheapie/day. I ran out yest tho but i will be POAS by tonight ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha, I only have one more left. I may do it on Monday just to reassure myself. But my temps are doing that for me right now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Your temps sure are! Our charts are def doing their thing right now! ;)


----------



## froggyfrog

Cd 1 over here and af is being soooo mean to me, I haven't had this much pain in a long time!


----------



## Michellebelle

Booooo... Sorry froggy. It's always the worst when AF is so mean like that. Have yourself a drink and take it easy. Do you have any nice weekend plans?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry about af Chelsea :nope:


----------



## froggyfrog

No michelle, we don't have plans this weekend. DH hurt his back again on tuesday, and then yesterday he came home with his eye starting to swell, and it just got worse last night. We have no idea what it is, it's his eyelid and almost an inch below his eye, but he won't ever listen to me when I tell him to go to the dr so whatever! Today we are pretty pitiful, he's falling apart and I feel like some has my uterus in their fist and they are turning it! Couch and movies all day! What about you ladies? Memorial day plans?


----------



## Jrepp

Im just working on getting stuff done around the apartment. I've got the dishes washed and put away, scanned in all the medical records and bills for my injury claim and emailed them to the claims adjuster. I still need to wash/dry/put away a few loads of laundry, wash and dry the rest of the baby stuff we have that hasn't been washed, film a review of some nipple butter for youtube, finish up the influenster stuff for the box that I have (mostly posting photos on social media), and pick up the living room and bedroom.


----------



## froggyfrog

Holy cow, your making me look like a bum jess! I try to get all of the house work done during the week because when dh is off he gets frustrated when I start cleaning. He says that he doesn't feel like it, and that him watching me do it makes him feel bad lol. I kind of see it as my job though. He goes to work every day, and I'm the oil that keeps the machine running smoothly! I'm in charge of all finances, he doesn't have any clue what bill is due when or how we pay it lol. And I keep the house clean, dogs clean and happy, make all phone calls and appointments, and whatever else he needs.


----------



## froggyfrog

But when I do have a job, he pitches in his half for sure, it's just that since I'm not working, it makes more sense for me to take over


----------



## Jrepp

I totally get it Chelsea. I normally do the housework and stuff when he isn't here because when he is here we just lounge around. I essentially don't work and will be a SAHM when Luke comes BUT.......I do all of the housework and spend the majority of my days at my parents house working on projects and helping my mom take care of my nephews while my sister is at work. I like to think that I have 2 full time jobs and am about to add a third. Since I've done nothing all week pretty much I need to catch up!


----------



## Jrepp

But Ronny also doesn't work a Mon-Fri job. He's assistant manager of the seafood department at Whole Foods so his typical days off lately are Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## froggyfrog

I have just recently started making diy things, I'm hoping to perfect them enough to sell for some extra money! I'm thinking of making a Facebook store. And when we get transferred, I'm going to apply to become a substitute teacher. That way while we are going through ivf I won't be penalized for taking days off of work. And since he works ten, sometimes 12 hour days if I need off at any point to take care of stuff I can. Basically they call you in the morning, if you can then great, but if you can't no big deal. They just move down the list.


----------



## froggyfrog

Stephen works Monday through Saturday. Sometimes he is off on Saturday. But this weekend they are off sat sun min and Tuesday. Some holidays they will give them an extra day for travel time since most of the guys families don't travel with them.


----------



## Michellebelle

I don't really have any plans this weekend. I did a LOT last weekend, so this weekend is for relaxing. I will probably spend way too much time on Pinterest, do some cooking and start my summer reading. 

Sorry both you and DH are feeling crummy, Chelsea! I always have terrible AF cramps and have to take medicine for it, which makes it better for awhile. Hopefully watching a movie will make both of you feel better!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks michelle! Are you in the U.S?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I totally get it Chelsea. I normally do the housework and stuff when he isn't here because when he is here we just lounge around. I essentially don't work and will be a SAHM when Luke comes BUT.......I do all of the housework and spend the majority of my days at my parents house working on projects and helping my mom take care of my nephews while my sister is at work. I like to think that I have 2 full time jobs and am about to add a third. Since I've done nothing all week pretty much I need to catch up!

I could've typed this myself Jess. I too consider what I do on a daily basis as my job. Being a SAHM, housework, arrands, etc. is one tough, but enjoyable job! The SAHM part is my favorite part of each and everyday tho . I am a seller on eBay as well but posting on eBay is quite easy, and of course done from home, or my phone...so I basically can do that job no matter where I am.
Dh does landscaping right now, as that job was pretty much our only option for him to make it to all of the IVF appt. He wanted to be there for every single appt and I LOVED that. We're about to look for a new job for him now that the last min appts are done with. The guy he works for landscaping allowed him to come in late/take days off WHENEVER needed during this process. I really like his boss now, but landscaping isn't a year round job here so we would feel much better to get him into a new one before July rolls around. 


We dont have much planned for today either. I did a little house work earlier and we're heading to get some dinner right now and then I'm sure we'll just lounge around and watch movies for the rest of the night. I have a KILLER migraine!! :(. Everything is so blurry to me right now! I can't wait to get back home and sit in the dark!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry AF is being so mean to you Chelsey :(. I hope it eases up quickly! Get lots of rest and dont eat too much cold stuff! Apparently that can make cramping worse, which I never knew until IVF started! That would have been useful info long ago! Feel better, hun! :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Dh usually can take a day if needed. When we were doing iui he was able to be there for all appointments too. I just told him what days and times. Sometimes I could make them early enough that he still got a half day in! Hopefully he will have that same flexibility when we get transferred. He is pretty open to his work about our infertility, and people usually tend to be supportive.


----------



## froggyfrog

So quick question, I'm playing around with invites for our help us have a baby, shower and trying to figure out how to word/punctuate the title so that it's not confusing. Should I do 

Your invited to our
Help Us Have A Baby, Shower
"Help us have a baby", shower
Help us have a baby, "shower" 

I just don't know what way would help it be more obvious. I am going to include a little letter with the invites explaining what all is going on, so it won't really be a guessing game for recipients, just don't know what looks best, or is grammatically correct


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I would say "Help us have a baby" shower is best :D


----------



## froggyfrog

With or without the comma?


----------



## froggyfrog

Something like this? ?


----------



## Jrepp

Perfect Chelsea!


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Thanks michelle! Are you in the U.S?

Yes! :)



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I would say "Help us have a baby" shower is best :D

I agree with this one! And I'd personally say no comma.


----------



## melewen

No comma :) technically you would hyphenate the phrase before "shower" but too many hyphens get messy. No need for a comma at all though! I used to be an editor of a literary journal :D


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry :af: is being mean to you Chelsea. Hope it eases up soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, I love that invite! I'm so so excited! Things are getting real now! :) Wooo!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> With or without the comma?

I vote without the comma. I think "Help us have a baby" shower! would look good ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Also voting without the comma :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks guys! No comma it is!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Thanks guys! No comma it is!

You can send me an e-invite, or a real one. Just thought the e-invite may save u some money! ;)


----------



## froggyfrog

Your worth a dollar! Lol, as soon as I start making my invite list, I will ask for your address!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you :). I was thinking that would be something nice to have for keepsakes as well so I'm very happy I'm worth the $1! Hahah :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

I appreciate you wanting one! And for the record, your worth more than a dollar! Not to sound corny, but you ladies are priceless To me!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I appreciate you wanting one! And for the record, your worth more than a dollar! Not to sound corny, but you ladies are priceless To me!

aww :) Right back at ya! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

I wonder where the other ladies have been!

Querida, make sure u come update after ur appt tomorrow!

I did see TTC in the assisted conception forums. Hopefully she'll come back over here, too :). If not, that's where u all can find her....I sound like a stalker! Ahaha!


----------



## mdscpa

Loving your chart Mary. :D You can have it printed for future reference :rofl: Just 2 more days hopefully you'll drop the thermometer... Don't try and do what the person we know did. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Haha! I'm so happy that time has about come, Daphne! Woohoo! Its pretty cool seeing my charts overlayed :)


----------



## mdscpa

Did you? I still don't see your overlay. :wacko: 

Did i tell you i renewed my FF subscription? 7 days before it expires. :haha: A discount is a discount better take advantage. Blaming you for influencing me to temp. But VERY THANKFUL you did. :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

:rofl:

And I did overlay it but it wont STAY that way for some reason.. Lol.


----------



## TTC74

I'm still here Mary! So, don't count me out! As I was concerned about, given my super high pre-O temps, it's looking like an annovulatory cycle for me. I'm at CD15 and still have neg OPKs. The latest I've ever Od was CD17 on Clomid.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC, I'm sorry ur cycles being wonky on u! :-\ I almost want to say u oed during AF this cycle and are 11-12dpo...? See if AF comes in a couple of days and if it does, u most likely O'ed early. If you did O early or not at all, is that a bad thing when it comes to starting your injections the coming cycle? I hope everything is ALL good!!! :) I'll be crossing my fingers, toes, legs, & eyes for You & Chelsey both! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

And I would never count you out, ever! :) Just letting all of ur stalkers know where you were :rofl:


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC, I'm sorry ur cycles being wonky on u! :-\ I almost want to say u oed during AF this cycle and are 11-12dpo...? See if AF comes in a couple of days and if it does, u most likely O'ed early. If you did O early or not at all, is that a bad thing when it comes to starting your injections the coming cycle? I hope everything is ALL good!!! :) I'll be crossing my fingers, toes, legs, & eyes for You & Chelsey both! ;)

Actually it would be bad for me starting my injectables cycle. We scheduled my teaching session - when I'll be ordering my Meds for the week after next assuming my cycle would be normal this month. So, I'm chewing my fingernails in hopes that my cycle acts right.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omgosh u guys, the vivid sex dreams have started! :rofl: I had them while pregnant w aiden, too. Two nights in a row now! hahah! The fact that DH & I aren't able to BD again until after they check out my ovary @ the first u/s is probably making these dreams more frequent. Lol. I'm sorry if that was TMI! Dh & I were just cracking up as I told him about these dreams and I figured I'd give u girls a little chuckle too :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> TTC, I'm sorry ur cycles being wonky on u! :-\ I almost want to say u oed during AF this cycle and are 11-12dpo...? See if AF comes in a couple of days and if it does, u most likely O'ed early. If you did O early or not at all, is that a bad thing when it comes to starting your injections the coming cycle? I hope everything is ALL good!!! :) I'll be crossing my fingers, toes, legs, & eyes for You & Chelsey both! ;)
> 
> Actually it would be bad for me starting my injectables cycle. We scheduled my teaching session - when I'll be ordering my Meds for the week after next assuming my cycle would be normal this month. So, I'm chewing my fingernails in hopes that my cycle acts right.Click to expand...

oooh yeah, I didn't even think about waiting on the meds to come!! Have you called ur doc? Maybe they could speed things up for you just incase! I'm crossing my fingers so tight!!


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omgosh u guys, the vivid sex dreams have started! :rofl: I had them while pregnant w aiden, too. Two nights in a row now! hahah! The fact that DH & I aren't able to BD again until after they check out my ovary @ the first u/s is probably making these dreams more frequent. Lol. I'm sorry if that was TMI! Dh & I were just cracking up as I told him about these dreams and I figured I'd give u girls a little chuckle too :haha:

That's hilarious!


----------



## TTC74

OMG! It's getting darker. Fx super tight!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Michellebelle

Yaaaay! Keep taking those opks! Maybe you'll have a slightly later than normal O.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> OMG! It's getting darker. Fx super tight!

omg! This is much darker from the one u posted on the other thread I stalk u in..lol ;). Keep getting darker OPK!!! Seeing that just made my day!


----------



## mdscpa

FX it gets darker and you O soon. Maybe a later O makes a golden egg. :D FX to you TTC.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> FX it gets darker and you O soon. Maybe a later O makes a golden egg. :D FX to you TTC.

Fx!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, as Daphne did for me, consider every strand of my hair crossed to the point that its tangled together for you to raise what u need for IVF or get ur BFP before then! FX its not tangled together much longer! :haha: ;)

Daphne, I just had to steal ur tangled hair idea! :) It worked when u did it for me! Lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha! Keep it tangled! No conditioner!


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Mary.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking forward to following you on your IVF bfp journey Chelsea. Obviously we all hope you get BFP before then :D Are you and DH going to still continue goat's milk in the mean time?

Opks are looking good TTC! I hope it gets darker real soon for a nice strong O :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks pam! Yes we are still doing our goats milk! I just bought 3 gallons and have them in the freezer!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping fx for you all the way through :hugs:


----------



## Possiblethree

I'm not sure I'm on the right page but I was wondering if you can help. Each of my frer tests have come up with a second line which is like a shadow in the middle but pick at each end?? &#128533;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can you post pics for us to see? And also do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Possiblethree said:


> I'm not sure I'm on the right page but I was wondering if you can help. Each of my frer tests have come up with a second line which is like a shadow in the middle but pick at each end?? &#55357;&#56853;

could u post a pic? Frers do get evaps almost immediately alot of times but if its pink within the 5mins, it could be the start to a bfp! If the pink at the edges shows after the waiting time, it may be evap :-\. Id try testing again tomorrow and see if u get a better line. If you could post a pic, we all can use our line eyes and tell u what we think ;) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Haha! Keep it tangled! No conditioner!

Will do! ;)


----------



## froggyfrog

Possiblethree said:


> I'm not sure I'm on the right page but I was wondering if you can help. Each of my frer tests have come up with a second line which is like a shadow in the middle but pick at each end?? &#128533;

We love looking at tests! If you post it, we will definitely look! Maybe even obsess a little (or a lot!) What cd are you?


----------



## Wishing1010

We do love looking at tests, Possiblethree! Please share!

Chelsea, keeping my FX super tight for you!!!!!


----------



## Possiblethree

Current Attachments (15.1 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (15.1 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## froggyfrog

It's hard to tell, that really could be an evap, I have had two nasty frer evaps. Are you going to take another in the morning?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I think that may be one of FRERs mean MEAN evaps/indents and sometimes a little color gets in there as the dye passes when the indent is so deep. BUT, It could certainly be the start to your BFP and maybe its just a day or so too soon. Id try testing again tomorrow! FX for you!

Also, what CD are you on?


----------



## Possiblethree

This was about one week and a half ago. I'm 6 days late now. Had some spotting last Saturday. I think I'm about 17 dpo now. I took a clear blue yesterday afternoon. I was convinced I could see a line all be it faint, I put it away because I was annoying myself and when I went back the line was blue! &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Possiblethree

This test was about a week and a half ago. I am now 6 days late and I think I'm about 17 dpo I normally have a 32 day cycle like clock work, that would have meant Wednesday. I spotted on the 16th and that was it. Iv got lots of symptoms (two children already) which IV had for nearly a month now. I did a clear blue yesterday afternoon and I was due I could see a faint shadow of a line. I put it away as I was getting annoyed with myself and when I went and looked at it later the line was blue! &#128533; very confused. I will test in the morning.


----------



## froggyfrog

Post your test in the morning! Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Beware of blue dye tests! If you let them sit for longer then 10 mins, u will almost always get a blue line, ugh! Stupid tests! 
My guess is that you ovulated late this month and you could still get ur BFP in a few days. Or it could have been an annov. cycle. Even women with the most regular cycles have a wonky cycle about 1-2x/year. 
When you buy more tests, stick to the pink dye ones. You truly can't trust blue dye tests, sadly. I'd say to wait another week, see if AF shows and if not, test again. Say ovulation delayed 2wks, your period would technically be due in another 8 days, for example. When you O is what predicts when AF is due. Just because these look/sound like evaps, (I'm TOO familiar with evaps!) you def still have a chance to get ur BFP in the next week or so! I hope some of this info helped! Are u tracking O at all?

Is it possible for you to go in for blood work? That'd be the quickest way to get a reliable answer. Limbo stinks! :( I'm sorry!


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! CD16. OPKs are light again. Temps are in the 98.4 range. Throwing my hands in the air over what appears to be an annovulatory cycle and praying that my cycle length is normal so that I can get the injectables ordered and in with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## mdscpa

I got this kind of trend during my :bfp: cycle TTC and my longest O (but not higher Pre-O). I got dips & rise which i thought i could be have oed and just having a slow rise then got another dip followed by rising temps. Maybe you'll get another temp drop (your true O) tomorrow or the next day. Just keep with the BD'ing. FX this your :bfp: cycle...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Ugh! CD16. OPKs are light again. Temps are in the 98.4 range. Throwing my hands in the air over what appears to be an annovulatory cycle and praying that my cycle length is normal so that I can get the injectables ordered and in with plenty of time to spare.

I am crossing my fingers extremely tight for you over here! Like Daphne said, hopefully O will still occur. AF better stay away long enough for u to get your meds, or better yet, your BFP! FX!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Daphne and Mary. My name is Angela, BTW.


----------



## mdscpa

Nice to meet you Angela. :hugs: You'll be in our prayers that you get your :bfp: this time.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo, they only had to poke me once today for bloods! I guess that 3 day break did some good! :) Should have the results & u/s appt set within the next 2-3hrs!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Thanks Daphne and Mary. My name is Angela, BTW.

Ive been wondering this but didn't want to sound rude if u already told us! Well, its nice to officially meet you Angela!! ;)


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, now the :coffee: begins...... :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know and today is double the wait! We are waiting on both mine AND Michelle's results! I hope they both come in extremely fast!!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, i hope they give you the results fast unlike the last time... I don't want to get drowned in coffee... :rofl: Have you kept your hair tangled? Remember it's your turn for the other ladies... :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Brianna, should be getting her results today as well right?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes, Dani! Thanks for that reminder! :) I'm so happy she's finally able to see her doc! FX so tight for u Brianna!

And Daphne, my hair is more than tangled for these ladies! :) :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

If you tangle your hair back up, we can tangle our hair together and that'll be double the luck! :rofl: I still remember the day you told me your hair was tangled for me. It was the funniest but sweetest thing ever!


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, i will do that :lol: Yeah and i never thought the day to finally put a shampoo and conditioner on will arrive. :haha: FX Brianna... Thanks Dani for the reminder she's been so quiet lately.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Ok, i will do that :lol: Yeah and i never thought the day to finally put a shampoo and conditioner on will arrive. :haha: FX Brianna... Thanks Dani for the reminder she's been so quiet lately.

lol, right!! I was starting to think ur hair would be tangled forever but miracles DO happen! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, do I now have to wait all the way until tomorrow a.m to see my ticker change? Lol. Aidens like me and is waiting to see what it says for us as 5wks :haha: I'm just going by what the RE says. The RE also says my EDD is January 26th so I think he is going from fertilization. You don't have to change it or anything, AGAIN, lol, I just was wondering if I'll be waiting longer to see the new tidbit under it ;). I'm going to look through some websites and see if they let me copy & paste the whole link. I LOVE this ticker, i just may want to change it up from time to time. I'd be nice if my phone will actually do it!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary I just did the calculations and double checked a couple of calculators and you are only 4 weeks 6 days along. In successful ivf pregnancies they take the day of retrieval (may 6) add 14 to it for when your cycle should have started and then go off of that for your due date.

That would make your cycle starting April 22nd and would give you an end of jan 26th. An easy way to think of it was your retrieval was done on Wednesday so your week is going to roll over on Wednesdays. Take the number of weeks since retrieval and add 2 weeks to it. 2 weeks 6 days since retrieval + 2 weeks = 4 weeks 6 days


----------



## mdscpa

I made the ticker after changing my computer's time zone to US so hopefully by 12mn there it'll actually change to 5 weeks. Going by Jan. 26 as EDD it's supposed to show 5 weeks today. You can start teaching Aiden to have patience like we did during this TTC but i'm sure he's waited long enough already... :haha: But for now let's see the future, i'll give you something to show to Aiden for now. :D Give Aiden an apple seed so he'll know how big his little sibling is... :dance:


Spoiler


https://lmtf.lilypie.com/sNxGp3.png


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1c65f0.aspx


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1c65f1.aspx


https://tickers.babygaga.com/p/dev025pr___.png


https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/01/26/2016.png



​


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary I just did the calculations and double checked a couple of calculators and you are only 4 weeks 6 days along. In successful ivf pregnancies they take the day of retrieval (may 6) add 14 to it for when your cycle should have started and then go off of that for your due date.
> 
> That would make your cycle starting April 22nd and would give you an end of jan 26th. An easy way to think of it was your retrieval was done on Wednesday so your week is going to roll over on Wednesdays. Take the number of weeks since retrieval and add 2 weeks to it. 2 weeks 6 days since retrieval + 2 weeks = 4 weeks 6 days

Yeah I know, I just wanted to go by what the RE said to me because its 1 day further hahah. I know I'm really truly only 4wk 6days...just anxious to see what it says under 5wks (and I dont want to cheat and look ahead of time before it changes on its own! Haha!) I knew my nurse was counting from retrieval and that's not the correct way, but it sounded better! :) lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol Daphne, that's funny because I did show him an Appleseed last night when we were slicing apples! :haha: I'm so excited for him to see the u/s or even the pics if they dont let him in. I need to ask about that.


----------



## mdscpa

Glad i put it on spoiler... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol Daphne, that's funny because I did show him an Appleseed last night when we were slicing apples! :haha: I'm so excited for him to see the u/s or even the pics if they dont let him in. I need to ask about that.

:rofl: 


Ask as soon as you get a call from the nurse.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Haha! I'm happy u put a spoiler too! :haha: And now that it should change at midnight, thats perfect! :) Now I can see the weekly changes in the A.M when I wake up. (unless I wait up for it like a crazy person! :rofl:)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Angela
I'm Pamela just in case :)

I hope like Daphne and Mary said o will still come. Daphne was bd like a maniac, the poor women, but in the end all the tiredness was well worth it :haha:

Fx for you real tight!!


----------



## mdscpa

I hope it does change. But you know what, my time is more advanced than yours maybe that's why previous ticker changes at night in your time because I'm already on the next day. :D Now that we changed it i guess it will follow your time now, i hope.


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Pam, BD maniac??? Hmmm. You're BD :ninja: then. :haha: It's all worth it though but for a price, only got 4 bd after my :bfp: and all of it happened this year and now i'm so dry for 2 months.... With a swelling bits not sure if we can have :sex: to induce labor later on. :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Looks like its going to be another long wait. The nurse didn't answer so I left a VM which means I probably won't hear back for a bit. I get so anxious waiting to see how much higher it is! lol. 

Michelle, have you heard anything yet?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Levels are 3,151! :) They scheduled my first early scan for Friday a.m @ 11 and then we'll have the scan to see the HB on June 10th, so about 2 wks for that one. I was starting to think they weren't going to call today! lol


----------



## laurac1988

Great levels Mary! Andbyaaaay ultrasound!

Anyone heard anything from Querida? Wasn't her appointment today?


----------



## TTC74

That rocks, Mary! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm waiting to hear from querida as well, Laura. Hopefully her and Michelle both are on with an update soon!


----------



## cutieq

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm waiting to hear from querida as well, Laura. Hopefully her and Michelle both are on with an update soon!

:coffee: also waiting. What torture! What time was Querida's appointment?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm not positive on the time, Dani. I wish I knew! Lol. Hopefully she gets an answer and I hope its a great answer, at that! 

Michelle, your clinic is seriously torturing us!!! Lol. My dh too! We're both waiting! ;)


----------



## ab75

Whoop whoop Mary. Great results xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, Abs! I am just amazed everytime they tell me my results. They normally would be around 2500 today (20dpo) so its looking like we have an extra sticky bean! I guess betas after IVF tend to be a tad bit higher then natural pregnancies so I'm guessing its just one very strong & healthy LO. We'll see very soon!! :)


----------



## TTC74

Pending O or another nasty trick?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i checked your new ticker and it's still showing me 4w6d so pretty sure it's working correctly now. And all the 5weeks tickers i put on spoiler are now showing 5w1d. Changing the time zone worked, :haha:

Again, i wanna say my congratulations to your beautiful betas!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Ttc it looks like pending o!

Excellent betas Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC, I agree that it may be O! Keep testing and hopefully You'll wake up to a nice rise over the next couple of days! FX!!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary I think que left her number on your personal page like when you click your name.....you should text her. 

Ttc it looks like ovulation is coming up but not quite positive yet. Keep bding and testing :) good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Mary I think que left her number on your personal page like when you click your name.....you should text her.
> 
> Ttc it looks like ovulation is coming up but not quite positive yet. Keep bding and testing :) good luck!

I never get these notifications! Lol. I'll go check for that. Thanks, Jess! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, you were right! I some how forgot that page existed...:haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

1st beta on Friday at 13 dpo - 48
2nd beta today at 17 dpo - 185

I can't help but be nervous that it isn't rising as quickly. I'm just praying and hoping for a sticky bean! I go back for another beta on Thursday.

Angela, I hope O is around the corner! That opk looks like it's getting close!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> 1st beta on Friday at 13 dpo - 48
> 2nd beta today at 17 dpo - 185
> 
> I can't help but be nervous that it isn't rising as quickly. I'm just praying and hoping for a sticky bean! I go back for another beta on Thursday.
> 
> Angela, I hope O is around the corner! That opk looks like it's getting close!

Your levels seem perfectly fine to me Michelle! Your last beta was 4 days ago and with it doubling every 48-72 hrs, your levels are right on track! Try not to worry, as hard as that is! You really are in a good range for your doubling time. I will be crossing my fingers and praying that your next beta will be 300+! And def don't compare your levels to mine, as mine a freakishly high, lol. From everything ive read and been told by my RE, 48-72hrs is the "usual" doubling time they see in healthy pregnancies. If your levels were 192, that'd be a 100% on the dot 48hr double time. Your only 7 below that! So, you had a very healthy 49/50hr doubling time. I'm very excited for you and excited to see how great your next results come back!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Mary! I will try to remain positive and calm!


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, i did the hcg calculator for you to see what is really happening and to me it looks perfectly fine. Your 2 day change is 96.30% increase, based on the study (below) beta hCG level for a successful intrauterine pregnancy should be expected to increase by at least 35% in two days. I understand the worry though, once you got to see your sticky bean it will change. :D


https://i61.tinypic.com/2afap6p.jpg​

"Beta hCG levels usually double about every 2 days for the first four weeks of pregnancy. As pregnancy progresses the doubling time becomes longer. By 6 to 7 weeks beta hCG levels may take as long as 3 1/2 days to double . hCG normally reaches a peak level at about 8 to 10 weeks and then declines for the remainder of the pregnancy.

_*Morse and coworkers (2012) at University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine recommend that the beta hCG level for a successful intrauterine pregnancy should be expected to increase by at least 35% in two days.*_ A slower rate of increase suggests a possible miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy. For women who are having a miscarriage the beta hCG should be expected to fall 36 - 47% over two days. A fall that is slower than this is suggestive of an ectopic pregnancy.

About 21% of ectopic pregnancies (pregnancies implanted outside of the uterus) have a rise in hCG similar to an intrauterine pregnancy and 8% of ectopic pregnancies have a fall in hCG similar to a miscarriage.

Serial hCG values should not be used alone to determine whether or not a pregnancy is likely to be a successful intrauterine pregnancy, a miscarriage, or an ectopic pregnancy. Serial hCG values should be used in combination with clinical judgment, evaluation of symptoms and repeat ultrasound (as needed)."


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michelle, I echo everyone else, your numbers look fine. If the Dr was worried they would have said something. Also just like ttc is different from one lady to the next so pregnancy will be too. Your nrs might seem "off" compared to someone else but that doesn't mean something is wrong :hugs:

Angela, I only used opks 1 cycle and that was my BFP cycle. I had days of strong lines and then faint and then strong etc. When my positive came it was BAM in your face as I'm sure your one will be in a few days! Keep going at it if you know what I mean :winkwink:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks Mary! I will try to remain positive and calm!

I'm remaining positive for you! ;) I'm happy they scheduled u for more bloods in 48hrs this time. The 96 hrs they made u wait last time was too long! :haha: I'm anxiously waiting for tomorrow to come!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, where's your last and final temp???!!! :haha:

Lilypie pregnancy tickers seems to be having a problem. What about you there? If the same, not a good timing when you wanted to see it change... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo Michelle, your temp went back up!! (As well all knew it would!) :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

That's a huge breath of relief you got there Michelle... :yipee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, is my ticker showing that it changed to you? Ny phone isn't letting me see it right now :-\


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, is my ticker showing that it changed to you? Ny phone isn't letting me see it right now :-\

Repost from previous page: :D

Mary, where's your last and final temp???!!! :haha:

Lilypie pregnancy tickers seems to be having a problem. What about you there? If the same, not a good timing when you wanted to see it change... :rofl:


Just saw your chart, now keep away from the thermometer funny hearing me say that. :rofl: I actually checked it this morning to see if your ticker change but lilypie wants to surprise as all. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, I am MORE then happy to step away from that thermometer, believe me! LOL! Ive had enough temping over 20 cycles that I am a-okay with stopping! I'm def not a temping addict when it comes to myself anymore, but I will be obsessing over others charts of course! :haha:

AND WHAT THE HECK! EVERYTIME I WANT TO SEE MY TICKER CHANGE! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well at least today I'm officially 5 weeks! Yay!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 5 weeks.... And yeah, it's so frustrating not to see it when you want to, :lol: Hopefully the site fix it. Their countdown seems to be working fine though.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you Daphne :)

and I see what your talking about. I went to their site and they say they think they've fixed the issue but to let them know if its not fixed. I'm sure ppl like us are letting them know as we speak ;)


----------



## TTC74

I'm a little concerned. Two months ago - my last annovulatory cycle - I had a 19 day cycle. Well, today at CD17, my temp has started to drop. My appt to order my Meds and learn how to use them isn't until next week. I'm going to call this morning and beg to get in this today. (I'm in trial tomorrow and she only does these sessions on Tue, Wed, and Thur so it's today or next week). Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, the RN that I'm dealing with is a real pain!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yeah, Angela. I say it doesn't hurt to let them know that you think AF may be coming soon and you want to have your meds ready so you don't miss out on that cycle!


----------



## mdscpa

Angela, so sorry your chart is so wonky but i'm still rooting that this could be an indication of O. FX it is. And boo with that pain in the a** nurse.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I'm a little concerned. Two months ago - my last annovulatory cycle - I had a 19 day cycle. Well, today at CD17, my temp has started to drop. My appt to order my Meds and learn how to use them isn't until next week. I'm going to call this morning and beg to get in this today. (I'm in trial tomorrow and she only does these sessions on Tue, Wed, and Thur so it's today or next week). Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, the RN that I'm dealing with is a real pain!

I will be keeping these fingers crossed!

Also, maybe ur actually oing! You did have some good looking opks yest...how are todays looking? Maybe this dip is for O, rather than AF...FX extremely tight this is the case! Worst case scenario, I hope you at least get ur meds on time! Crossing my fingers, toes, legs, arms and everything else I could possibly cross for u!!


----------



## ab75

Happy 5 weeks Mary.
Congratulations Michelle xx


----------



## TTC74

My OPKs still don't look great. Here is today's from this morning (not FMU of course). I'm going to keep an eye on them just in case, though. 

AND, I got my appt for my teaching session for this afternoon (at which time we will order my meds). So, all should be well one way or the other.
 



Attached Files:







5-27 OPK.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aidensmommy1

:wohoo: TTC, I am seriously OVERLY happy for you right now! I know how scary it can be waiting on meds and I'm so incredibly happy that they worked with your wonky cycle and got u in earlier! Yay! This is amazing news! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you for the 5 week wishes abs! My ticker wont show itself :(. I really really want to see it today! Grr! Lol


----------



## melewen

Ttc glad you got your appointment!! You said you're in court, what do you do?

Happy 5 weeks Mary!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Cheryl! :)


----------



## TTC74

I'm a prosecutor.


----------



## TTC74

Latest OPK looks pretty good. Not positive but looking like it's headed that way. PLUS, I have lots of EWCM. So, maybe I'm not out this month. It's looking like it could definitely be just a super late O.


----------



## mdscpa

Must be a good sign that GOLDEN EGG is on it's way.... FX this cycle Angela.


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I'm a prosecutor.

uh oh...I better stay out of trouble around you then! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

^ :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Angela, I really hope this is o coming up!

Sorry for the corny joke but the 1st thing I thought of when I saw your job was "oh she should so be sending af away for 9 months without parole!" :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Lol. I actually prosecute domestic violence. So, hopefully nobody has to worry around these parts. :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh okay... I do however hope you are taking advantage of dh :sex:


----------



## mdscpa

What if i beat that old :witch: for you, would you prosecute me? :lol:


----------



## TTC74

mdscpa said:


> What if i beat that old :witch: for you, would you prosecute me? :lol:

Not a chance!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here's to your egg being awesome ttc!!! GL!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

These are the onsies we bought yesterday, I'm so excited! And if we have a girl, we can just add a Black or yellow tutu and bow!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> My OPKs still don't look great. Here is today's from this morning (not FMU of course). I'm going to keep an eye on them just in case, though.
> 
> AND, I got my appt for my teaching session for this afternoon (at which time we will order my meds). So, all should be well one way or the other.


Yay! That is great news!


----------



## Michellebelle

Also, Angela, I am so excited for you to try injectables! You're doing a trigger shot too, right?


----------



## TTC74

Yes, Michelle. Trigger shot and IUI.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Yes, Michelle. Trigger shot and IUI.

If this month isn't it, your next cycle will be the one! ;) This thread has been trigger happy and I pray you are next!!!! FX FX FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> View attachment 871033
> 
> View attachment 871035
> 
> These are the onsies we bought yesterday, I'm so excited! And if we have a girl, we can just add a Black or yellow tutu and bow!

Love it! :)


----------



## melewen

Excited for you Angela! DH is a prosecutor too, DV is intense! Then again he's prosecuting a super terrifying murder 1 next week.. yikes. I went to law school but totally dropped out :rofl: Being a food photographer is pretty related right?!

How did your class go??


----------



## TTC74

My DH is a prosecutor too! We work at the same office. 

The learning session went well. It was a ton of info, though! Now I'm going through the process to try and qualify for financial aid for the Meds. Fx that all goes well and ends with a BFP! I gladly accept the 25% rush of twins!


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Excited for you Angela! DH is a prosecutor too, DV is intense! Then again he's prosecuting a super terrifying murder 1 next week.. yikes. I went to law school but totally dropped out :rofl: Being a food photographer is pretty related right?!
> 
> How did your class go??

lol, thats such a cool Job, Cheryl. I would love to be a good photographer. Id actually love to be any sort of photographer. I told dh that id like to try and start up my own little business, taking family or baby/children's pictures. Id love doing that for work! How do you like your job, Cheryl?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC, that's how I felt about twins as well. I was more then happy to take the 50% Chance at twins, had we of put 2 back like we originally planned. I'm sorry, I'm so bad with names!!


----------



## TTC74

No problem. It's Angela.


----------



## froggyfrog

Very excited for your iui ttc! When we did ours, our dr let dh push the syringe on the catheter. It was cute, She would say" come get your wife pregnant" he didn't want to the first time because he was so nervous, but then I told him that I thought it would be special, so he did the other times. Maybe you could request that?


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> My DH is a prosecutor too! We work at the same office.
> 
> The learning session went well. It was a ton of info, though! Now I'm going through the process to try and qualify for financial aid for the Meds. Fx that all goes well and ends with a BFP! I gladly accept the 25% rush of twins!

I'm glad it went so well! I had DH come to my lesson so he could give me the shots. I was a little freaked out about doing it myself.

I actually found the meds super-easy and I just FELT like they and the trigger were giving me a better chance. I hope they work just as well for you!


----------



## TTC74

DH didn't come to mine because he had court, but we're planning on him giving me the shots. Years ago he was trained as a paramedic.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, I LOVE the fact that they allowed dh to push the swimmers In during your IUI! Ive never heard that before and I think that's a great idea! :)
Too bad they can't do that with IVF. There's too much risk to the little embryos that are being transferred. That'd be pretty neat! I would def have wanted dh to do it if we had been IUI candidates. 

There's so many exciting things that have been happening & going to be happening on this thread! First my ivf, then Michelle's injections cycle was a success and now we have Angela's injections coming and then Chelseys IVF! I am.much looking forward to the near future! I'll be rooting for you all until your BFP's come and beyond! ;) 2015 is going to be an amazing year! I can already feel it! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also Angela, good luck on getting some meds covered! I'll be crossing my fingers for that, as well! And I know the meds class seems a little crazy and seems like alot but after your 1st dose or 2, you'll feel like a pro! :)


----------



## melewen

Mary I love my job! I'm freelance so that can be nervewracking but it's so flexible too. I'm so overwhelmed right now thinking about getting everything done in time for baby but I'm sure I'll manage! Honestly I didn't have much experience with photography until relatively recently and then I just dove in and started getting clients randomly through my food blog! I definitely recommend it :) if you're creative I think you can do a lot with only a relatively small amount of experience 

Angela glad your class went well! Do you have a timeline for everything?


----------



## TTC74

Yes. I have to go in for bloods $ u/s on CD2-3. Then, I start folliistim on CD3. Then, I go in every 1-2 days for blood & u/s. When they decide I'm ready, I'll pull the trigger. :haha: then, DH provides his sample, and I go in for the IUI.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo! Cannot wait for you to go trigger happy :dance:

That is if you don't get your BFP first. Have you done any opk's today, Angela?


----------



## TTC74

Temp is down again. I guess I need to get those Meds ordered but I'd like to find out about the discounts first. They ship overnight but not on Mondays. Argh! I guess I'll wait and see what tomorrow brings. Then, I'll go from there.


----------



## TTC74

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wohoo! Cannot wait for you to go trigger happy :dance:
> 
> That is if you don't get your BFP first. Have you done any opk's today, Angela?

Yes. They still aren't positive. With the dropping temps, I'm thinking AF is rearing her ugly head.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Yes. I have to go in for bloods $ u/s on CD2-3. Then, I start folliistim on CD3. Then, I go in every 1-2 days for blood & u/s. When they decide I'm ready, I'll pull the trigger. :haha: then, DH provides his sample, and I go in for the IUI.

This got me even more excited! Woo! What an exciting new step for you!! :dance:


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm on Femara now 2.5mg twice a day. Don't feel like that's going to do anything to be honest :shrug:

Just finished my last tablet last night CD2-6 still.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> I'm on Femara now 2.5mg twice a day. Don't feel like that's going to do anything to be honest :shrug:
> 
> Just finished my last tablet last night CD2-6 still.

I'll be praying that it does wonders for you, hun! Keep your faith. I know you'll get your sticky bean. I really hope the Femara does the trick for you guys! Your in my thoughts, Sarah! I'm sorry your still feeling down :( :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh yeah, I asked my nurse why there was no bding or orgasm aloud after IVF and she said its because of the swollen ovary's and she said the orgasm part has to do with implantation and the uterus contracting. Apparently some newer studies show orgasm can affect implantation if bding after 3dpo (or when an embryo would start to implant). These studies were done with IVF patients and you ladies obviously wouldn't have to worry about the swollen ovary part, but I wanted to share the reasoning behind my RE saying no orgasm or sex after transfer. We were all wondering this during my TWW and I finally remembered to ask. My nurse said at this point, orgasms are ok but not to have sex still if I have any back or ovary pain, which I do. I'm still at risk of my ovary twisting so thats the only reason its not good for us to have intercourse yet. 

I always read before that bding in the TWW was good so this may all just be an IVF thing. I just thought maybe the orgasm info may be similar in natural pregnancies..? Of course people can get pregnant all the time while having sex daily so sex in the TWW clearly isn't a horrible thing. There's alot to IVF so REs probably just try & do every little thing possible to help, u know? Anyway, I told u all id come back with an answer and I finally got one! (I only remembered to ask bcuz we slipped up one night and then I was cramping so it worried me but its just my ovary still! Tomorrow we'll see how big it still is. Hopefully its gone down alot!)


----------



## froggyfrog

That is interesting mary! I'll have to keep that in mind in case my dr doesn't tell me that! Can't give into temptation, but it's going to be so hard to resist. DH is even hotter when it's forbidden! Lol!


----------



## froggyfrog

SarahLou372 said:


> I'm on Femara now 2.5mg twice a day. Don't feel like that's going to do anything to be honest :shrug:
> 
> Just finished my last tablet last night CD2-6 still.


I have seen a lot of women respond much better to femara than clomid, femara gave me some great follies, and healthy eggs! Fx this is your month!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> That is interesting mary! I'll have to keep that in mind in case my dr doesn't tell me that! Can't give into temptation, but it's going to be so hard to resist. DH is even hotter when it's forbidden! Lol!

lol! I feel the same way! Since we were told we can't, ive never wanted it more! :rofl: When we caved last week, I literally just couldn't wait anymore and figured we were do for a reward after all of our hard work...lol. I felt scared afterwards so dh said, "Well, my guess is that after couples get a positive test, they all have sex because they're so excited.." :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Lol you guys! I agree though, some of the most exciting sex we have is at my mil house


----------



## froggyfrog

Us too jess! When we go visit our parents, we end up doing it all the time. We have always had a very active intimate life, but in our first year we did it in some very interesting places! Lol, and I guess going back to see our parents brings back all of that


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Lol you guys! I agree though, some of the most exciting sex we have is at my mil house

Its funny you say this because everytime DH and I are alone at my mothers, he comes onto me. Apparently his MIL's house turn him on! Hahah! :rofl: I guess thats our way of still making it a "sneaky" thing like we had to when we were younger, lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ahah, you to Chels?! Thats too funny!!


----------



## TTC74

AF arrived today. Guess I'm ordering my injectables today so that they'll be here tomorrow. I'll need to start them on Sunday.


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry about AF! I am super-excited about your injectibles cycle though!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> AF arrived today. Guess I'm ordering my injectables today so that they'll be here tomorrow. I'll need to start them on Sunday.

awe I'm sorry AF arrived :(. I really thought you were going to O. But I'm super duper excited for this new cycle for you! I think this will be it! Crossing everything for you!!! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Angela, what a sucky cycle :growlmad: I was hoping for surprise BFP.

I too am excited for your next medicated cycle! Everyone on the triggers have done great so I have faith you will too and your BFP is coming :D


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry about af ttc. Hopefully this medicated cycle is the last cycle you'll have for awhile.


----------



## TTC74

I have 10 antral follicles. I start stim tonight. Then I get an estradiol test on 6/3 to determine when I go in for my next ultrasound. Excited!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry af got you Angela... But im excited for this cycle... FX it leads to :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I have 10 antral follicles. I start stim tonight. Then I get an estradiol test on 6/3 to determine when I go in for my next ultrasound. Excited!

Thats a great first count! :) And you go for your test the day after my birthday, on Jess's birthday! I hope we bring you some extra luck! How many eggs are they hoping to mature? Do they have a maximum #?


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I have 10 antral follicles. I start stim tonight. Then I get an estradiol test on 6/3 to determine when I go in for my next ultrasound. Excited!
> 
> Thats a great first count! :) And you go for your test the day after my birthday, on Jess's birthday! I hope we bring you some extra luck! How many eggs are they hoping to mature? Do they have a maximum #?Click to expand...

They will let me trigger with up to 4 mature eggs. Any more than that, they will cancel due to concerns about multiples.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well in that case, I hope you get at least 2 and no more then 4! ;) I was on the highest dose of my stem meds, granted I only have one ovary, but i only had 5 eggs retrieved so with close monitoring, i dont think anything will get in the way of this cycle for you. I really really have such a good feeling about this! Its YOUR time this month & i cannot wait to see that BFP! :happydance:

Are you going to be a POAS addict, like myself, and test the trigger out with cheapies so you can test early? Or are you able to wait until OTD? In my eyes, anyone who can wait until OTD is an extremely strong person! I certainly didn't and couldn't have waited! Lol. FX for you!!! And I'm blowing tons and tons of baby dust your way!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

I will def be a POAS addict! Lol. I'll use wondfos until the trigger is gone. Then, I won't be able to contain myself from testing for that BFP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay!! You aren't going to torture me!!! :rofl: I would go nuts waiting on your OTD! I am very happy about your POAS decision! :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Excited and super hopeful for you angela! 

Do you ladies watch orange is the new black? Season 3 comes out on June 12th! Soooo excited!


----------



## TTC74

1st shot done! It didn't hurt at all but it was so nerve wracking that now I'm crashing from the adrenaline rush. I'm so silly!


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoo! I know what you mean, I was soooo nervous about my first one.


----------



## Jrepp

I do Chelsea. I am finishing up with Greys anatomy and then rewatching oitnb. Can't wait!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay! We probably need to brush up on the last two seasons before we watch the new one. We binge watch it! We will probably start on a Friday and be done by Sunday! We quote it all the time too. Chocolate and vanilla swiiiirl, and stephen does reds accent while he's talking to me lol


----------



## cutieq

froggyfrog said:


> Excited and super hopeful for you angela!
> 
> Do you ladies watch orange is the new black? Season 3 comes out on June 12th! Soooo excited!

I do! Can't wait!


----------



## melewen

Woohoo! That's exciting. I actually need a few seasons of stuff to watch after our little guy comes so if I can hold out that'd be an awesome one. Doubt I can hold out though.. I love OITNB!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> 1st shot done! It didn't hurt at all but it was so nerve wracking that now I'm crashing from the adrenaline rush. I'm so silly!

woohoo! I knew you'd be a pro at this in no time! :) I know what you mean about the nerves though....I faked myself out that I did something wrong and almost has a panic attack the very first a.m of all 3 meds but after that, everything was all good. So exciting!!


----------



## Jrepp

Prison break is really good too and I saw an ad for a new Netflix original coming in a few days


----------



## froggyfrog

Another good one on Netflix is weeds. It's not a Netflix original, but really good show!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I lovee the show Weeds! I haven't watched that show in years! 
DH and I were just recently saying we want to start watching Orange is the New Black, as we never got into it before. We've had too many LMN & reg lifetime shows to watch, lol. My dh is now a lifetime lover, like myself :haha: But alot of our shows wont be on soon & we saw a preview for OITNB and it looks really good. I somehow never even saw a real preview before this coming season's!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ya'll should definitely watch it mary! It's addicting though. We watch some lifetime shows. We like my crazy ex lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, us too. Have you seen the one where the guy met his gf at the dog park and she got obsessed with & kidnapped his dog!? Lol. Some people...:rofl:


----------



## melewen

I haven't seen prison break!! I should try that. I loved weeds! I'm probably Going to watch Boardwalk empire when baby is new, DH loooooves it and I never caught up with him! We decided to rematch game of thrones too :rofl:


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies.
Dh and I have just started ttc #1. Been on bcp for 13 years. Af came 4 days after I stopped taking them and my opks are + the last two days. Been getting lots of little cramps in my left ovary and now cramping/heaviness in my uterus so from what I've read that's a very common side effect of ovulation.vwe have been BDing like teenagers so I'll be taking my first hpt in a couple of weeks (if I can wait that long) I'm a very impatient person.
Just wondering if anyone here has managed to conceive on their first cycle trying.


----------



## mdscpa

MrsW1985 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Dh and I have just started ttc #1. Been on bcp for 13 years. Af came 4 days after I stopped taking them and my opks are + the last two days. Been getting lots of little cramps in my left ovary and now cramping/heaviness in my uterus so from what I've read that's a very common side effect of ovulation.vwe have been BDing like teenagers so I'll be taking my first hpt in a couple of weeks (if I can wait that long) I'm a very impatient person.
> Just wondering if anyone here has managed to conceive on their first cycle trying.


:hi: I have no idea with BCP so i can't really help with how that affects TTC hopefully some other lovely ladies here can help. I'm crossing my fingers though that you get a :bfp: this cycle. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsW1985

Thanks mdscpa, me to!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Most of the ladies here are still fast asleep. They'll be on in about 5 hours or so.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Mrs. W, i cant remember the exact # but I think we've had a few ladies over the past 2 years that conceived first cycle on this thread but most of the ladies on this board took quite a bit to get their sticky beans. Hopefully you'll be one of the first time success's! ;)

Also, don't get discouraged if it takes more then 1 cycle. Sometimes BCP can cause annov cycles for a couple of months after BUT it does sound like you had O pains so FX!!! I'm not saying u wont conceive first try, but what I'm getting at is if for some reason it doesn't happen this month, you could try BBT temping to confirm that your Oing. There have been quite a few ladies who conceived their first cycle temping on here. Temping wont tell you before you've o'ed but using opks along w temping are the most helpful tools at home for TTC. Then you and your DH will KNOW you've bd'ed at the right time when you see your temp rises after the positive opks. Opks are tricky on their own because many women will surge, get o pains, and then O will delay to a later date, u know? 
Sry if that was long...Wanted to help you out and give you some good tips for at home. Hopefully you won't need to use these tips but something for you to research during your TWW ;). Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> 1st shot done! It didn't hurt at all but it was so nerve wracking that now I'm crashing from the adrenaline rush. I'm so silly!

Yay, glad you got through it okay! Just think all of these injections will be leading to your BFP just like it did for Michelle :flower:



Michellebelle said:


> Woohoo! I know what you mean, I was soooo nervous about my first one.

How are you doing Michelle? You've been quiet on the birth thread. Good luck with today's BETAS. I have full faith that all will be great :hugs:



MrsW1985 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Dh and I have just started ttc #1. Been on bcp for 13 years. Af came 4 days after I stopped taking them and my opks are + the last two days. Been getting lots of little cramps in my left ovary and now cramping/heaviness in my uterus so from what I've read that's a very common side effect of ovulation.vwe have been BDing like teenagers so I'll be taking my first hpt in a couple of weeks (if I can wait that long) I'm a very impatient person.
> Just wondering if anyone here has managed to conceive on their first cycle trying.

:hi: and welcome to the group

I was on BC for 10 years and my 1st cycle off of them I was 100% sure of being pregnant because I was unmedicated and had all these "new" hormones going crazy.
I eventually conceived on cycle 6 of trying after I started using opk's and temping. My problem was that I actually did nothing the 1st few cycles to confirm ovulation and ended up missing my fertile days.

Great that you are doing opk's already as it is a step in the right direction and like Aidensmommy said don't loose hope if you don't get your BFP now already as your body needs time to regulate itself and adjust to not being "fed" hormones daily.

FX though that you do get your BFP and sticky :baby: 
Keep us updated


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck today, michelle!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Been for my CD 11 ultrasound this morning, with my first round of Femara. I have two follicles growing, one is 14mm and one is 16.5mm at the moment :) My lining of the womb is 6mm and they like it to be at least 7mm before having the hcg injection. So I have to go back on CD 13 for the injection the nurse says she sure they will be big enough by then :shrug:


----------



## froggyfrog

Sounds good sarah! Fx!!


----------



## TTC74

My pre-O temps were SO high last month (over 98). I sure hope the FSH keeps them low this month with lots of estrogen! So far, so good.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't know about you Angela, but I am so excited for this cycle of yours :dance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx Sarah and Angela!

Welcome Mrs.W! It took me 10 months before getting my BFP, but I have PCOS so I had to have fertility help. I hope it works on the first or second try for you!

I posted this on the other thread, but my betas today didn't go well. Thursday's was 305 and today's was only 625 so nowhere near the doubling every two days they like to see. So we will see if I will be TTC again soon! FX the baby sticks and is healthy, but right now it's not looking good. I go back in a week for more tests and an ultrasound.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Michelle I'm so sorry that it didn't go well. I'm still very hopeful that all will go well for you :hugs:

I did a quick google and saw some positive stories so there is still hope for you too!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! Now the waiting game. :) I'm mentally preparing myself, but still trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If we don't have hope we don't have anything.

Sorry that they are making you wait so long - hoping that it is because they want to be sure your at a gestation where the u/s will show something.

I know it will be really hard but try and not worry too much (terrible advice - I know) or at least don't temp if it will make you stress more. 

Were all here if you need to talk / vent :hugs:


----------



## thopkins0620

Praying for you michelle


----------



## TTC74

So sorry it didn't go well. I will be sending lots of positive energy your way.


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Been for my CD 11 ultrasound this morning, with my first round of Femara. I have two follicles growing, one is 14mm and one is 16.5mm at the moment :) My lining of the womb is 6mm and they like it to be at least 7mm before having the hcg injection. So I have to go back on CD 13 for the injection the nurse says she sure they will be big enough by then :shrug:

everything sounds really good, Sarah! FX this is your lucky cycle! :) Your follies are at a good size and if they have u trigger in 2 days, your follies should be between 18-20mm, which would be perfect. No over maturation this time around! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I still have alot of hope for you! My DH and I both are praying for you. We actually said a prayer together for you at dinner time. 
I have to say tho, u are being very positive about either outcome & in these circumstances, that takes a really strong woman. But hopefully your levels keep rising and baby keeps growing! I have faith that you will be a mommy by 2016 no matter what. I wish there was more I could say to give you support, I really do. Why can't we live closer at times like this?! I really want to give u a big hug! I've been very emotional for you tonight. Your all I can talk about today and I just hope & pray for amazing results next week! FX so incredibly tight!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww thanks! The support of everyone means so much! You guys are all so sweet. It really helps to have you guys.. Especially when there isn't anyone else other than DH I can talk to about this. I wish we all lived really close too! And then when we all do have babies, they could play together :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww I know! We could all have play dates! Thats def a dream of mine! :) lol. And all of you ladies def helped get me through my IVF cycle...I honestly dont know if I would have made it through everything so positively without everyone's support. I'm so glad we all found bnb!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, ur temps are def looking better this cycle! :) You have your blood work soon, right? So excited for you to trigger!


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> Angela, ur temps are def looking better this cycle! :) You have your blood work soon, right? So excited for you to trigger!

My temps are definitely looking better. I go in tomorrow for my estradiol test. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mdscpa

Angela, FX all levels come back great.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Awww thanks! The support of everyone means so much! You guys are all so sweet. It really helps to have you guys.. Especially when there isn't anyone else other than DH I can talk to about this. I wish we all lived really close too! And then when we all do have babies, they could play together :)

You shouldn't be temping young lady :haha: Having said that I'm glad it went back up :flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Angela, ur temps are def looking better this cycle! :) You have your blood work soon, right? So excited for you to trigger!
> 
> My temps are definitely looking better. I go in tomorrow for my estradiol test. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

FX FX FX!!!! And LOTS of dust heading your way! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

For anyone who is interested, I've started a Journal. I'm very excited about it! https://myjourneybyangela.simdif.com


----------



## mdscpa

I'll be happy to follow your journey, Angela. :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

I agree with the other ladies Michelle.. You shouldn't temp anymore but i was elated it went back up. :D


----------



## stefdan

It's great to hear that we have each other's back, and we are not alone!


----------



## froggyfrog

I just got tons of ewcm,more than ever and it's only cd11! Pretty early for me! Maybe the goats milk?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Whatever it is I hope it's good! 

I know how you love bd'ing when not allowed to so in the spirit of ttc - No bd'ing for you :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha! Thanks pam, I will walk around tonight with the thought that we cant, that way we do!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:D 
Don't let us catch you lol

But in all seriousness I hope it is a good sign for you this cycle!


----------



## Lost7

Querida87 said:


> My ob will order urine and blood tests, and will probably do an ultrasound and other testing whether I'm prego or not. BD hurts my cervix, it's very sensitive, and I tend to have very light scant brown spotting after BD so we just aren't doing it to be safe. A couple more weeks and everything will start to work itself out one way or another.

Has anyone heard off this lady? I knew she had an appointment on 26th May with her OB and was hoping she'd keep us all updated. I've had her on my mind and in my thoughts for best wishes. Getting a little worried she's not been online, Hope everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've been wondering too as she hasn't updated.


----------



## Lost7

I just hope that she is okay. I have checked a couple of times for an update but there has been none.


----------



## froggyfrog

I think that one of our ladies on this thread has talked to her, when she comes back on maybe she can update you. 
So I'm kind of debating whether or not I should be tested for celiac disease. My mom thinks that I should since I do have some symptoms, but the symptom list is like 300 different things. I guess it can't hurt to go get my blood checked, it just would be a major lifestyle change. I know that jess has a gluten allergy, did you find it hard to switch over? and infertility is one of the symptoms. I also have chronic constipation, I'm always fatigued even though I take vitamins, and I have periods of depression and anxiety. I also have a lactose intolerance which I read can be caused by gluten allergy.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Couldn't hurt to test. Hopefully you don't have it though


----------



## TTC74

I just realized that depending on my exact IUI date, I will likely be testing right around father's day. I'm going to count that as an excellent sign since this would be DH's first child.


----------



## froggyfrog

That would be cute! You can give him his first father's day gift! I saw some onsies that say "best fathers day gift ever"


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That would be amazing as a gift to DH :D


----------



## melewen

That would be an awesome Fathers Day gift!!

Chelsea have you been tested for hypothyroidism? Those symptoms sound very very similar. Jess has a really amazing story about her sister in law who has it and doesn't take her meds, as basically birth control, and when they all went on vacation together, her husband I guess was making sure his sister (the hypothyroid chick) took her meds and she came back preggo! I didn't get a hint of a BFP for months and then like 5 days on a low-dose pill and bam, preggers. It can be so hard to be tested for because my numbers are all totally fine but I had symptoms. Most informed doctors know that now though and can treat you based off symptoms. What's your average temp pre-O and post-O?


----------



## SarahLou372

I have my hcg trigger tomorrow morning.

But nurse said I don't need another scan :wacko:

However if I conceive I will be testing 3 days before fathers day!


----------



## froggyfrog

I had my thyroid tested a bunch while we were seeing our fertility specialist, and all always came back normal. I haven't talked about any symptoms with a dr though, crohns disease runs in my family too, my nana and one of my aunts have it, and I read that chrons and celiac can mimic each other. So it may be good to get checked for both.


----------



## froggyfrog

My Temps are pretty sporadic


----------



## froggyfrog

Also, I do eat a lot of whole wheat and whole grain foods. If there is an option, that the one I choose. Every since I was a kid, I hate white bread! It has a weird smell and consistency. So I have always opted for wheat. any pastas I buy, biscuits, tortillas, french bread cereal, everything is wheat or whole grain. And since I'm always constipated, the extra fiber makes me feel like I'm helping myself


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost7 said:


> I just hope that she is okay. I have checked a couple of times for an update but there has been none.

I have spoken to her. Her tests weren't what everyone was hoping :(. They did betas and it was negative. :-\. But she is doing okay and is going for an appt in the next couple of days to check thyroid, cysts, and such...basically trying to find out if she's ovulating or what's causing her long cycles. She'll get her BFP soon! I know it! 

Que, I hope u dont mind that I have an update...Everyone's been so worried about u! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I just realized that depending on my exact IUI date, I will likely be testing right around father's day. I'm going to count that as an excellent sign since this would be DH's first child.

That IS a good sign! I had my transfer the day before mothers day, and then I had my test day on my grandmothers birthday and i like to think both of those dates were more than a coincidence! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> I have my hcg trigger tomorrow morning.
> 
> But nurse said I don't need another scan :wacko:
> 
> However if I conceive I will be testing 3 days before fathers day!

I agree, u dont need another u/s, as your follies are going to be the PERFECT size this month! I was so upset to learn they let them grow too much for u last cycle but I have an AMAZING feeling for u this time! Ur follies are prob between 16-18mm today so by the time u actually O, they'll prob be between 20-24mm, which is absolutely perfect! Yay! :) I'm very excited to see your results at the end of this cycle! You'll have a shot with 2 good size follies this month! :happydance:


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies,
I'm 2dpo, and my uterus is feeling super tight and bloated and I have just been feeling really flat the last couple of days. I don't know if I'm going crazy but is it possible that they are early signs of getting a :bfp: or are they just normal symptoms after O?
The last time I ovulated was when I was 16 so I really have no idea what's going on!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsW1985 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm 2dpo, and my uterus is feeling super tight and bloated and I have just been feeling really flat the last couple of days. I don't know if I'm going crazy but is it possible that they are early signs of getting a :bfp: or are they just normal symptoms after O?
> The last time I ovulated was when I was 16 so I really have no idea what's going on!!

At 2dpo, its from left over O pains and progesterone kicking in. Since you haven't oed in awhile, I'm sure ur uterus/body is def feeling the affects of the progesterone hormone. It wouldn't until after 5dpo that anything could potentially be pregnancy related. That stinks, I know! But the good news at this point is, your having progesterone side affects which means u most likely DID truly O so u very well could get your BFP within the next 10 days or so. FX!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> I just hope that she is okay. I have checked a couple of times for an update but there has been none.
> 
> I have spoken to her. Her tests weren't what everyone was hoping :(. They did betas and it was negative. :-\. But she is doing okay and is going for an appt in the next couple of days to check thyroid, cysts, and such...basically trying to find out if she's ovulating or what's causing her long cycles. She'll get her BFP soon! I know it!
> 
> Que, I hope u dont mind that I have an update...Everyone's been so worried about u! <3Click to expand...

Bless her, I hope the further tests come back ok - at the same point I hope she gets answers!


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea, I hope that if you do have celiac disease that it will be easily manageable. I have Crohn's disease and I have to watch out for certain triggers but overall it isn't horrible :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Well woken up at 7am this morning and I got a positive OPK test on clearblue digital! CD 13 :happydance::happydance:

And had my hcg injection at 8:45am today too. Just been to the bathroom and have wet undies and EWCM! :happydance::happydance: Sorry tmi :blush:

Also about an hour after my trigger shot I started having cramps all over like its in both side, and a pain in my lady parts to.. again sorry tmi :blush: Apparently the injection can work straight away, or anything from 12-24 hours so the nurse told me, maybe they doing their last growing. She thinks one will be around 16-18mm and the other around 18-20mm by now.

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







11350577_842940672420240_3560436814271255157_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Ovulation is imminent!!!! Glad your body is responding well and with the trigger shot there's no doubt you will release the golden egg(s). Have you managed to BD last night? 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Woo hoo - well done Sarah - now get some :spermy: :lol:

Best of luck hun. If we're talking about medical conditions here I have loads, the only real thing that probably stops or delays me conceiving is previous caesarean section scars and I have Asherman's syndrome from a D and C after an incomplete miscarriage in 2009.


----------



## SarahLou372

Yeah we did bed last night :thumbup::haha:

I'm CD 13 today and so far we bed CD 6,7,10 and 12. The nurse said to bed tonight, for three days in a row! So CD 13,14 and 15 at a minimum. 

But I wonder what chance there is both eggs will release and conceive :shrug:

:wacko:

Lost7 - My thoughts are with you :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Do you usually ovulate on both sides then? Or release two eggs?
Good luck hun, I was just about to reply 'stop typing on here and go and get some' until I read you had it last night then again tonight and so forth :lol:

I conceived natural twinnies in 2009, for some reason I released two eggs lol. No family history of twins - until now. :) Good luck hun, fingers crossed for a June BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

:thumbup: with the :sex: 

They say, in an un-medicated cycle once an egg reach maturity, at least 18mm, other eggs will start shrinking and you start producing LH high enough for OPK to be positive. During medicated cycles and using a trigger shot, all the matured eggs could be released, chances are they can be both fertilized. Haven't tried femara, but it looks like you have a better response with that than clomid. I'd BD more than 3 days just to cover all the bases. :lol: Here we were told to BD for a week after the trigger shot.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Just seen your due date hun, 2 days before my youngest turns one :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Lost7 - No with clomid I only had one follicle mature, but it might of been over mature last cycle on clomid because it was 28mm! But this is my first cycle of Femara and there is two one on each ovary growing so who knows. And don't worry when OH gets home that's it.... :sex:... :haha: Sorry.

mdscpa - thanks :flower:. So if my OPK is positive today and I have had my trigger shot when could ovulation be? Quite soon I'm thinking :shrug:

One thing to say.. Well we :sex: last night on CD 12 night before the trigger shot just in case to have some sperm waiting up there! So swim soldiers swim!!:spermy::spermy: 

OH has had his sperm tested and it came back above average.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck hun!


----------



## mdscpa

It could happen anywhere from 24-36 hours with a trigger shot and 24-48 hours without a trigger. Good thing you BD last night as you really don't know when your LH surged. It could have happened while you were sleeping and it could happen that the egg is already released before the shot. At least you are covered. So yeah, it is very soon if you haven't released it yet.....

I responded well with clomid and i always have 2 eggs from both sides. So if we plan on having twins, im definitely gonna take clomid.. :haha:


FX for a :bfp: (sticky) this cycle Sarah...

:dust:


----------



## TTC74

Estradiol test this morning. Fx for a great result! Also, I'm so happy about how good my temps are looking!


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck Angela.... Glad your temp is on the average pre-o temps.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck, Angela! Can't wait to hear your results! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Well woken up at 7am this morning and I got a positive OPK test on clearblue digital! CD 13 :happydance::happydance:
> 
> And had my hcg injection at 8:45am today too. Just been to the bathroom and have wet undies and EWCM! :happydance::happydance: Sorry tmi :blush:
> 
> Also about an hour after my trigger shot I started having cramps all over like its in both side, and a pain in my lady parts to.. again sorry tmi :blush: Apparently the injection can work straight away, or anything from 12-24 hours so the nurse told me, maybe they doing their last growing. She thinks one will be around 16-18mm and the other around 18-20mm by now.
> 
> :haha:

yay! And I was pretty darn close at guessing the same as your nurse! Ivf def taught me a little more ;). 

And omgosh, yes, the trigger sure can kick in almost right away. I started feeling lots of twinges and such shortly after, although I felt alot of twinges during my stems as well. 

What an exciting day for both u and Angela! Can't wait until it's test time for u both! FX!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies! :flower:

And good luck for you too Angela! 

Even if I ovulated already there still time to :sex: tonight. I don't have the pains anymore they gone! :shrug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

You have a good chance at releasing two eggs, Sarah. And if you happened to of already Oed, at least ur covered BD wise! :) Unless you were already surging before the trigger, it'll probably be about 36hrs after that when you will O.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Angela! :hugs: :spermy:


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck Sarah and Angela! A great day for you both!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Angela, I'm sure results will come back great!!

Sarah, bd wise you sound covered and with dh having above average sperm I'm sure you guys are great to go a few days in a row! The trigger shot has been lucky for many ladies so I'm sure you and Angela are next :dance:

Lost, sorry for your struggles hun. I hope it happens for you soon :hugs: Are you unmedicated at the moment or on normal ttc cycles?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, how are you feeling?


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Lost, sorry for your struggles hun. I hope it happens for you soon :hugs: Are you unmedicated at the moment or on normal ttc cycles?

Thanks sweetie, I hope it happens soon too. Not sure how many more cycles I can go through and it not happen, or miscarrying! 
I am unmedicated and I have normal (ish) cycles. I ovulate around CD16-19 and usually have a 11 day LP, so it is quite short. The first cycle after loss - only had 10 day LP! :shock: 
Tried Vitamin B6 last cycle to lengthen ovulation, but after days and days of close tests I stopped taking it on CD13! 
Usually I have a really quick surge, tests are faint, then get darker and surge within 24 hours, so after days of close tests I stopped it. I then ovulated on CD17 (bang on time) and haven't taken it since. 

I'd heard B6 helps lengthen the LP so thought I'd give it a try, not too keen on starting again but then would a longer LP actually help me concieve, I don't know! :oops:


----------



## mdscpa

Lost, 11days LP is healthy enough for the fertilized egg to implant. I'd worry if you only have less than that.


----------



## TTC74

It's only 11:15 in the morning, and I'm going batty waiting for my test results, instructions on when to come in next, whether my next appt will be for an u/s, etc.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lost would you think about seeing a Dr to help?

Again I'm so sorry for all you ladies still waiting. Since I started ttc I could not believe how difficult something as natural as reproducing could be.


----------



## TTC74

E2 levels are 149. She said that meant that the follistim is working. So, I am to continue with 150 IUs a night and go in Friday for another E2 test and for them to measure my follies with an u/s. I can't wait to find out what they see on the u/s!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay, looking good so far Angela :D
Cannot wait for Friday to see your golden eggs :dance:


----------



## SarahLou372

:sex: time for us very soon tonight!.. sorry tmi :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Great news Angela and Sarah!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> E2 levels are 149. She said that meant that the follistim is working. So, I am to continue with 150 IUs a night and go in Friday for another E2 test and for them to measure my follies with an u/s. I can't wait to find out what they see on the u/s!

:happydance: IM SO EXCITED! Friday will be here in no time! Cannot wait!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, if you do want your LP to lengthen, B6 did help me and a few others that I know who have tried it. Many recommend taking the full B-complex supplement, although I never actually tried all of them myself but many women on here recommend it. As mdscpa said, 11 days is considered healthy though.
To answer your question about whether your LP being longer can help conception... A longer LP can help, as it can take up to 12 days to implant sometimes but also when your LP is longer, it often means good things for that woman's progesterone levels as well. Again, they say 11 days is healthy for an LP so I bet you'd be good either way but a longer LP can never hurt. Are you temping?


----------



## melewen

I had an 11 day LP and always wondered if it was too short. 11 is on the fence, some say yes some say no. I took progesterone cream the month we got our bfp!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OOoh Aidensmommy just opened the can of temping :haha:

If you aren't temping lost you should really try to. It is AWESOME! So if you are regular enough with o then like you said you don't need opk, but temping will confirm that you have o'd and it will also show you exactly how long your lp is.

Look into it and don't be like me... I looked for excuses not too and then the 1st cycle I gave in I got my bfp :dance:


----------



## Lost7

I have temped before. I gave up because of my last 'triphasic-looking' chart. I got my hopes up stupidly to have them dashed on 11dpo when my temp dropped for AF. (I'll try to post a picture). 
I temped from October I believe until February, then the first cycle after the miscarriage so that was April - then I vowed to never temp again. 
I know I ovulate and that's part of the battle.

I don't know if my doctor would prescribe me progesterone cream or not, she wasn't keen I was TTC when I told her - so I doubt she will. :(

Being the first cycle after loss - I only had a 10 day LP. Last cycle (May) was back to my normal 11 day LP.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah that sucks!! :hugs:

Life just isn't fair. I would say after 2x mc your Dr can at least consider progestrone to see if it helps you going forward!


----------



## laurac1988

I conceived with a 9 day LP. The first time I lost the baby (I think due to progesterone although baby did stick until almost 8 weeks) and this time i've been on progesterone since 10dpo (got BFP at 9dpo) and all fine so far. 
B6 never helped me. The one cycle I took it, I didn't ovulate until cd40


----------



## mdscpa

Wow, laura, CD40 ovulation?!? That's just crazy.... My longest O was only CD20 and thought it'll never happen...


----------



## Lost7

Yes - that's the exact reason I stopped taking it and I believe it took around 3-4 days for it to fully detox my system of it. I just knew that I don't surge for long and to get 3 days of close tests was abnormal for me. I continued testing after I stopped taking it and still I was getting close - but not quite positives. On the 4th day I got a positive in the evening. 

As much as I'd done research into the ''it can lengthen your LP'' I didn't exactly do much research on the side effects before starting it - silly I know, but I was kinda desperate after having my 8th loss.

As soon as I started to research it, I read a lot of people had a very delayed ovulation and I was then worried it was doing that with me, so I stopped taking it.

Thank you Wunnabubba, I will definitely speak to her about prescribing some progesterone supplements - it can't hurt can it! 

I'm in all day - waiting for parcels, so bored. Just arrive already. I am only CD7 but I have 10 Clearblue Digitals arriving sometime - as I wrote that normal post came through the letter box :shock: How freaky!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi laides :hi:

I'm thinking today could be ovulation day for me, as my clear blue ovulation test was positive yesterday morning at 7am and just over an hour after this I had my trigger shot as you all know. So its nearly 1pm here where I am so its more than 24 hours ago now. CM is still EWCM and me and OH managed to :sex: last night.. sorry tmi.

The leaflet In the clear blue kit says you usually ovulate 24-36 after getting your positive and according to the nurse yesterday it takes around the same time for the trigger shot to work to, so that means then that by the end of today I should of ovulated :shrug:

:wacko:

I'm still classing tomorrow as the start of my two week wait. However I'm CD 14 today and still going to :sex: CD 14,15 and 16 to be sure .

Feeling nervous!!


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else start to get an lh surge on FSH injections. Mine are starting to get dark (but not quite positive) and its freaking me out. I don't want to O before I trigger.


----------



## mdscpa

BD plan is awesome Sarah :thumbup: You're definitely not gonna miss that egg. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

mdscpa said:


> BD plan is awesome Sarah :thumbup: You're definitely not gonna miss that egg.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Do you think that should be enough? I was going try miss CD 17 but :sex: CD18 so going back to every other day again after CD 16. 

:shrug:

Should of ovulated way before CD 16 anyway according to clearblue and what the nurse told me.


----------



## mdscpa

SarahLou372 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> BD plan is awesome Sarah :thumbup: You're definitely not gonna miss that egg.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Do you think that should be enough? I was going try miss CD 17 but :sex: CD18 so going back to every other day again after CD 16.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Should of ovulated way before CD 16 anyway according to clearblue and what the nurse told me.Click to expand...

If you temp you'll definitely know if O have passed and you can go back to every other day. But you're doing a trigger, 3 days after the trigger is enough time for the egg to release so you are covered. FX it's a very healthy one and gets fertilized by your DH's super :spermy:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> Anyone else start to get an lh surge on FSH injections. Mine are starting to get dark (but not quite positive) and its freaking me out. I don't want to O before I trigger.

I wish I could help, but I didn't use opks my trigger cycle since I was being so closely monitored and had a pretty good idea of how quickly my follicles were growing. Also.. Just a side note.. not sure if the trigger shot affects opks. :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

My appt is at 7:30 am. I woke up at 3:30 am and couldn't get back to sleep because I'm so eager for my u/s results.


----------



## SarahLou372

TTC74 - I know that feeling very well! Good Luck :flower:

So we managed to :sex: again last night CD 14 :thumbup:

However around 10pm I had the most awful cramps! Didn't feel like af cramps, in fact don't think I've had those kind of cramps before. Lasted about half and hour then was just a dull ache and went to sleep, this morning nothing! :wacko: 

CD 15 today


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX you had a nice O with TWO eggs Sarah! :) Your bd timing is def great and u WILL O within 2-3 days tops after the trigger. Your def covered BDing wise! And this time your follies were a good size and def better for conception than last cycle. So exciting! :dance: I have a good feeling for you ladies! 

Angela, I wish I could help with the opks but I didn't use them during my IVF cycle. I bet all is good though :). Cannot wait to hear about your u/s results as well! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I just came back from my ultrasound. I have 5 growing follicles. They are 18,16,15, 15, and 13. I'm very excited but a little concerned because my RE said he wouldn't let me trigger with more than 4. The nurse seemed comfortable that he would, though. She will be calling me this afternoon with instructions. She seems to think that I will be returning for the next day or two for an ultrasound and that I will likely trigger tomorrow night or Sunday night with an IUI day of Monday or Tuesday. Oh, and my uterine lining is 8.5. So, that's great, too!


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting, Angela! I can't wait til you get to trigger! I know when I got to this last cycle it was such a great feeling to know something was happening.


----------



## melewen

Awesome news Angela! Won't the 18 one mature too much anyway? I don't know annnnything about this!


----------



## TTC74

I'm not sure. I've read about people triggering with 22 & 24 size follicles. I don't know a ton about this either, though. I'm learning as I go!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, I wonder if your pain wasn't just a nice "pop out the golden egg pain"
FX for you hun - I have great feelings for you ladies :hugs:

Angela, glad to hear all went well at the u/s and cannot wait to see the next few days for you.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to both of you!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Gl sarah, your bd timing sounds great!

Angela that's great news! That's a whole lot of eggs!! I'm so excited for your iui! Does your dh have a normal count?

Guys, I'm freaking out, dh just told me that we are moving next week but we have no idea where yet! I love that we travel, but this is the time it gets a little stressful! I have already started packing up and throwing away the stuff that we have accumulated And donating what I can. I also went through our 5000000000 dvds and picked out the ones we don't watch, and also grabbed a little 5 year old 35 inch tv that we had just sitting in the "workout room" (weight bench, and treadmill room) and took it to a pawn shop I made 70 dollars yesterday guys! And I sold our wii on Craigslist! Lol! Packing up and shipping out!


----------



## TTC74

I think DH's sperm count was 57 million. Hopefully his contribution will be good and healthy!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh that's awesome! Iui will be great for you! DH is considered severe, so we didn't have great chances even with iui. Are ya'll going to consider asking for him to do the insemination? It really is a cool thing


----------



## SarahLou372

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sarah, I wonder if your pain wasn't just a nice "pop out the golden egg pain"
> FX for you hun - I have great feelings for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> Angela, glad to hear all went well at the u/s and cannot wait to see the next few days for you.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to both of you!!

What do you mean by.. I wonder if your pain wasn't just a nice "pop out the golden egg pain" :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I wonder if your pain wasn't just a nice "pop out the golden egg pain"
> FX for you hun - I have great feelings for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> Angela, glad to hear all went well at the u/s and cannot wait to see the next few days for you.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to both of you!!
> 
> What do you mean by.. I wonder if your pain wasn't just a nice "pop out the golden egg pain" :shrug:Click to expand...

Some ladies claim to be able to feel when they ovulate so thinking that maybe the pain you felt was a good strong ovulation :shrug:

FX it was and that your BFP is around the corner :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Sarah I have felt my egg pop out a couple of times. It usually starts with a painful twinge in my hip area, and then what I'm guessing is when it comes out, it almost makes me fall to my knees. I have felt it like 3 or 4 times


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm not joking it was really painful! :( Never had it before when I've ovulated in the past :shrug:

Maybe because both follicles ovulated? I don't know. My pain was both sides and in the middle but not the same as af cramps.

Might not be able to bed tonight OH is really shattered of work and has my cold now :(


----------



## froggyfrog

I bet that's what happened! You felt yourself ovulate. You are also on a different medicine this cycle, so maybe it was a super egg. I wouldn't put to much stress on not being able to bd tonight. If you did o last night, then there were probably swimmers waiting up there for your egg.


----------



## Jrepp

Denver! Denver! Denver!


----------



## froggyfrog

Jrepp said:


> Denver! Denver! Denver!

We found out that we will definitely not be going to Colorado! &#128546;


----------



## TTC74

Wow! My temp nosedived this morning. Hope it's a sign that my estradiol skyrocketed! Guess I'll know for sure after tomorrow's appt.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck tomorrow, Angela!! FX FX FX!


----------



## SarahLou372

So me and OH were going to miss today :sex: cd16 but we ended up :sex: twice today!! at 6am when OH got up for work and 2pm when he came home 

So we have bed so far CD 6,7,12,13,14,15 and twice 16 :thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

Sounds like you have your bases covered!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> So me and OH were going to miss today :sex: cd16 but we ended up :sex: twice today!! at 6am when OH got up for work and 2pm when he came home
> 
> So we have bed so far CD 6,7,12,13,14,15 and twice 16 :thumbup:

You DEF have bding covered! And I truly think ur strong O pains means either both eggs released or you just had a very strong O to release that "golden egg" :) Fx!! Your now 3 days post trigger, right?


----------



## SarahLou372

Sorry that's wrong we :sex: on CD 6,7,10,12,13,14,15 and twice on 16 :thumbup:

:haha:

Its just been pure love though :cloud9:

aidensmommy1 - Yeah 3 days past the trigger shot I had it CD 13 and had cramps an hour after it and a ache in my ladies parts... Sorry tmi. And really bad cramps on CD 14


----------



## mdscpa

Awesome :sex: timing Sarah.... You may go back to every other day now... :dance: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Holy cow, Sarah. Hats off to you for your BD timing!


----------



## SarahLou372

We was ment to go back to every other day as of last night at CD 15 but today at CD 16 it kind of just happened twice! :haha:

TTC74 - Thanks, it is a little strange how good it is to be honest.. :wacko: But its all been fun, relaxed and pure love so its been wonderful! :cloud9:

Sorry ladies lol :blush:


----------



## Jrepp

froggyfrog said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Denver! Denver! Denver!
> 
> We found out that we will definitely not be going to Colorado! &#128546;Click to expand...

BBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



TTC74 said:


> Wow! My temp nosedived this morning. Hope it's a sign that my estradiol skyrocketed! Guess I'll know for sure after tomorrow's appt.

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!



SarahLou372 said:


> So me and OH were going to miss today :sex: cd16 but we ended up :sex: twice today!! at 6am when OH got up for work and 2pm when he came home
> 
> So we have bed so far CD 6,7,12,13,14,15 and twice 16 :thumbup:

Looks like you have your basis covered.


----------



## TTC74

I'm a little nervous about my appt tomorrow since the RE initially said my max follicle count was 4 or he would cancel. I sure hope he's willing to throw caution to the wind over one follicle given my age. I can't afford to do this every month. So, cancellation is a huge deal. 

Also, I have a confession. While, obviously, I'd be happy (elated really) with a BFP, I'm really and truly team purple.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'll be crossing my fingers that everything goes as hoped tomorrow, Angela! What time is ur appt? I can't wait to hear some more good news! :)


----------



## TTC74

My appt is at 7:30 in the morning. So, I should be posting an update relatively early. Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Blowing LOTS of dust your way!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

I'll be checking in as soon as I wake up! (or hitting refresh over & over, waiting on your update, if I'm up earlier than that :haha:) FX!!!


----------



## melewen

Angela what's team purple?


----------



## TTC74

Twins - boy & girl.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooh! I like that, Angela, "Team Purple!" :)


----------



## mdscpa

FX Angela.... 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Follies are 19, 18, 15, and 13. I trigger tonight and go in Tuesday for IUI. RE said there was a decent chance of twins but he hopes we won't be disappointed if we just get one. :haha: I'll celebrate any BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

You've got two good follies.... the 15 can grow to maturity with the help of the trigger as well.... Great news!!!!! FX for a :bfp: whether it's one or two....

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## melewen

Woohoo Angela!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Angela! Great news!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Sorry that's wrong we :sex: on CD 6,7,10,12,13,14,15 and twice on 16 :thumbup:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Its just been pure love though :cloud9:
> 
> aidensmommy1 - Yeah 3 days past the trigger shot I had it CD 13 and had cramps an hour after it and a ache in my ladies parts... Sorry tmi. And really bad cramps on CD 14

You've got your basis covered bd wise so all you need to do now is stay positive and have faith :hugs:

I'll be here crossing my fingers for your BFP in no time :flower:



TTC74 said:


> Follies are 19, 18, 15, and 13. I trigger tonight and go in Tuesday for IUI. RE said there was a decent chance of twins but he hopes we won't be disappointed if we just get one. :haha: I'll celebrate any BFP!

:yipee: Everything looks great!!

You and Sarah will be bump buddies soon :dance:


----------



## TTC74

I did the trigger shot! Easy as pie! I'm so excited and hopeful. Did I mention that my uterine lining was 10? That's crazy. I thought for sure I had a thin lining with my light periods. Heck, maybe I did and the follistim thickened it up. Who knows. 

I'm going to do one hcg test a day starting tomorrow. I want to know when it fades away so I can be sure to know when I get my BFP that it's not the trigger. I'm stupidly optimistic, aren't I?


----------



## Michellebelle

No, I'm so excited for you! I'm very optimistic for you!


----------



## Jrepp

Yay!! That is so exciting. It's good to be optimistic. Good luck and don't forget to post your hpts so we can see the fade before the progression.


----------



## TTC74

I was hoping you all would want to see the hpt fades. :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Angela!! Glad it went well :yipee:

I agree with Michelle and Jess, you are not stupidly optimistic and yes please post tests for us to see :D

FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

:happydance: That's exciting Angela.... We're gonna stay here looking at those HPTs and see they're transition to a healthy :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Day one post trigger.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Soon we'll see that line fade and then go MUCH MUCH darker :dance: Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Keep it coming Angela.... Crossing everything for you....


----------



## TTC74

This is going to be the longest day ever! Until the TWW that is . . .


----------



## Lost7

Good luck hun!
Sorry I've been away for a while, had some great fun though! I'm CD11 and I will be ovulating in around a weeks time! I have 10 CB digitals arriving Wednesday woo hoo! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you have been doing well Lost :D
Cannot wait to follow your TWW


----------



## Lost7

:oops: Thanks hun! Makes me nervous now lol. 

I am changing my ways - hopefully for the better!
I'm a keen 4-5dpo onwards tester with IC's.. well I'm going to be changing that.. 

With the digitals coming, I aim to test each cycle the day AF is due with a digital! I have 11 digitals so this should last me 11 months (if each month AF comes!)
I do have a few IC's and I will use them but only with my digitals at 11dpo! 

Fingers crossed I get my BFP on these digitals! I will continue to do live pregnancy tests and publish them to youtube though! :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We really don't mind your testing ways from so early :haha:

All jokes aside though, I know testing early can become so disheartening so hoping that that very 1st digi you take will be your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

When DH bought CB digitals, we tried one and it's :bfn: We tried another one the next cycle few minutes after getting two lines seeing the word pregnant was unreal.... Here's to hoping you got to see that soon.....


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies - you are exactly right, to see :bfn: after :bfn: is really disappointing, especially when the silly IC's make indents and evaps look pink sometimes and really get your hopes up for no reason at all! :evil:
Fingers crossed for a :bfp:
This is my 3rd cycle after miscarriage, typically score HIGH on Fertility Friends timing thingy, last cycle was only a 'good' so didn't hold much hope anyway - fingers crossed this time! Thank you my lovelies <3


----------



## Lost7

Speaking of which, my last IC is still on CTP and has 97% voters saying positive - well that 97% was wrong - so was the fricking test :evil: :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, I posted on the other thread you have as well but I wanted to say again how incredibly excited I am for you! I knew it'd work out for you and u had the perfect # of follies! And I bet 1 of the bigger ones (or 2) will be ur sticky bean(s)!! Eeeek! I cannot wait for this TWW to pass! I have amazing vibes about this month for you! FX FX FX!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Mary! I'm super excited, too. I'm quite anxious and eager. The next 2 weeks is going to be the longest of my life!


----------



## Lost7

TTC74 said:


> Thanks Mary! I'm super excited, too. I'm quite anxious and eager. The next 2 weeks is going to be the longest of my life!

Good luck! :)


----------



## TTC74

I have a confession to make. I'm in love with my chart this month. I can't wait to see what it does after my eggs release. Hopefully, I will have a beautiful conception chart this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Lost7

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I have a confession to make. I'm in love with my chart this month. I can't wait to see what it does after my eggs release. Hopefully, I will have a beautiful conception chart this month. :thumbup:

I am loving your chart too! And seeing as your charts are always quite nice, I can only imagine this one to be absolutely gorgeous! :) Fx soo tight for u! Its always nice hearing that the docs have high expectations for you, as well. It made me all warm inside when I read that the docs told u they feel good about a sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> I have a confession to make. I'm in love with my chart this month. I can't wait to see what it does after my eggs release. Hopefully, I will have a beautiful conception chart this month. :thumbup:

I hope so too! Fx for some very very happy news in two weeks (or less)!


----------



## TTC74

2 days past trigger. So excited about my IUI today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

Fx ttc!!!


----------



## TTC74

I know I'm crazy, but I did a FF search yesterday of charts with pre-O temps like mine, IUI, and FSH. The percentage of charts that were pregnancy charts was 58%! Here's to hoping I will be adding to those pregnancy charts in 2 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure all will go great Angela! Super excited and cannot wait for you to add your chart to FF Pregnant charts :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

:wohoo: IUI is done!!! Now we just wait :coffee: GOOD LUCK, ANGELA!!! You got this!!! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Woo!! I bet it'll be 59% positive here in about oh.. 10-11 days.. :D


----------



## TTC74

DHs washed sperm count was only 1.5 million. I'm so discouraged.


----------



## TTC74

And I don't even have anybody to talk to because DH is beating himself up about it. So, I have to just smile and prop him up.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sorry angela, I know that feeling of discouragement. Just know that all it takes is one!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Angela, but i have to agree with Chelsea. All it takes is just one healthy :spermy:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Hopefully it will be fine and you won't have to worry, but just in case it takes another month, maybe he could make sure he's taking good vitamins, cutting down on caffeine, etc.. So his count is higher next month. I'm hopeful that this time works and you guys won't even have to try again though!


----------



## froggyfrog

Giving a sample is such is high stressed situation for them. I couldn't imagine having to do that in an office setting with people knowing what you did when you walk out. And especially in a high tense situation where he feels the pressure. Even though it's hard sometimes to be a cheerleader for them, they are really way more sensitive than we are. I have had to be dh's cheerleader so many times! Even when I wanted to throw a fit like a toddler because it's just not fair. I don't know if your dh is like mine, but he just naturally wants to take care of things, and when it something that is "his fault" he feels like he has failed me. Even though I don't view it as his fault, that's just what he thinks. And bad counts happen, it's just one of those things that can be affected by everything. If he got too hot, or dehydrated, or ran a fever. There are so many factors. I bet that one of those 1.5 million will make it to One of your awesome eggs! They have more than one target! Fx!


----------



## TTC74

I just did a test of 2 brands of hpts. Wondfo (left) vs. surepredict (right). The latter is supposed to have a sensitivity of 10 mIU. I don't know how well the pic captures it but the surepredict is MUCH darker from the same sample. So, I'm switching to surepredict.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good idea, Angela! I never tried that particular brand but looks like they work well! The only thing tho, it may not go completely negative before a bfp BUT at least you'll know its real when it darkens and from the looks of it, the new tests seem to darken better than wondfos :) Goshh this next week or so could not go by any faster!!! I'm so anxious/excited!! :dance:


----------



## TTC74

3days past trigger wondfo (left) and sure predict (right).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Aarrrrggghh I wish those were your BFP's already!!! I cannot handle this anticipation of waiting for the inevitable to happen :dance:


----------



## TTC74

I know wannabubba. It's driving me crazy. Plus, I am wondering how long it will take the trigger to fade out. They still seem so dark!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

At least you are not in the wait alone - we are all here with you :hugs:

I hope they fade and darken soon... we are not so patient you know hahaha


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I know wannabubba. It's driving me crazy. Plus, I am wondering how long it will take the trigger to fade out. They still seem so dark!

Mine were still pretty dark 2dp3dt (so 5dpo) and by 4dp3dt (7dpo) it had gone negative. The first few days they seemed like they weren't getting any lighter but I promise you, it will! And if they dont go 100% bfn first, you'll at least notice them getting darker when real HCG takes over. Aahhh I can't wait!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Mine never went completely negative, so keep that in mind! Look for them to get lighter... Then darker again! :)


----------



## TTC74

At 4 days post trigger, the hpts are starting to fade out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:dance: I can clearly see that fade out!!!! Now it can go negative to make way for your BFP!!

Oh and every time I read that test I read "super dick" instead of sure predict :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay! Thats like how mine were...they went from pretty dark to nice and faded! Won't be much longer!


----------



## SarahLou372

I have done three pregnancy tests 5,6 and today 7 DPO. 5dpo it was positive but extremely faint, same for 6dpo I had to squint. And today even more faint you cant really see it at all so I'm its almost gone :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

I can't wait for late next week so that I can start testing for real. 

My temp is rising nicely. Keep on rising temp! Let me see that progesterone pumping!


----------



## Lost7

Hi everyone - how you doing? I'm CD14 and about to ovulate in a few days time - here's hoping.

Since our miscarriage we have been baby dancing a bit _too _much I think, so this cycle we will be baby dancing just once a day - making sure he has good stocks of :spermy:

Hope we're all doing well on this thread? Sorry - I've been away for a few days.. busy old life!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry if I don't reply to every post ladies, I do read and follow with you gals :hugs:

Just want to shed some :dust: here and wish you all well on your current cycles!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Today ladies had mild/dull cramps. Like a milder version of af cramps. hopefully it was something good and not just in my mind :haha:

:wacko:


----------



## startd

Good luck! I don't post often as I really don't know very much about temping etc, but it's exciting seeing some of you have positive looking symptoms and signs so far this month!


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry if I don't reply to every post ladies, I do read and follow with you gals :hugs:
> 
> Just want to shed some :dust: here and wish you all well on your current cycles!!!

Thanks hun - I am going to ovulate within the next few days, excited to ovulate, yay! :D


----------



## TTC74

Here it is. My very faded 5 days post trigger hpt (3DPO). 

Also, I had a weird dream last night. I've had many, many BFP dreams. This time, though, I had a dream that I had some implantation bleeding. I was sure that's what it was and was super excited knowing that my BFP was right around the corner. Here's to hoping!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lost7

:dust: TTC74


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo, Angela! Looks like ull be able to test as early as u want! :) yay!

Sarah, I hope what u felt was from implantation! What would have been 5-8dpo for me in my IVF cycle, I had a radiating feeling on my left side...the same side my LO was found on on my u/s's. This could be a good sign for you. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed!! If your hpts look something like Angela's latest tests, you could probably test in a few days and trust the result if its positive. I wouldn't fully believe it until u see it darken the next day tho. 
This is so exciting! I hope you both see ur BFPs this month! This thread has been trigger happy, for sure!! :dance: 

Lost, good luck to you! It sounds like you will def be bding enough! FX your body releases that "golden egg" this month! :) FX!!

:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

As Pam said, although I may not reply all of the time, I am checking in and reading everyday. Ive been so sick...I haven't been my chat happy self lately. I'll be back to my norm soon, I hope! My RE just gave some new meds for nausea & migraines...Now if only the pharmacy could get it right and have my script when I go back today! I knew I shouldn't have used that pharmacy! What was I thinking?!...I wasn't I guess...lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lost7 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if I don't reply to every post ladies, I do read and follow with you gals :hugs:
> 
> Just want to shed some :dust: here and wish you all well on your current cycles!!!
> 
> Thanks hun - I am going to ovulate within the next few days, excited to ovulate, yay! :DClick to expand...

:wohoo: Excited for you too!!! I hope you are getting your BD schedule well looked after!!



TTC74 said:


> Here it is. My very faded 5 days post trigger hpt (3DPO).
> 
> Also, I had a weird dream last night. I've had many, many BFP dreams. This time, though, I had a dream that I had some implantation bleeding. I was sure that's what it was and was super excited knowing that my BFP was right around the corner. Here's to hoping!

That is an awesome fade!! There will be no doubting your BFP when the line starts to get darker again in a few days :dance:


----------



## TTC74

Hcg trigger shot is almost gone! Here's my pic from 6 days past trigger (4 DPO).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTC74

I'm having some AF like cramping. I'm only 4 DPO. So, it shouldn't be AF or implantation. But yowzer!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I'm having some AF like cramping. I'm only 4 DPO. So, it shouldn't be AF or implantation. But yowzer!

It certainly can be implantation. During IVF, I learned for sure that an embryo CAN start to implant that early because some develope a tad quicker than others. I also had cramping 4dpo or 1dp3dt. Who knows if it was actually the start to implantation but my hpts started noticeably darkening again 3-4 days later so it could have been! It could also be the embryo trying to find its favorite spot in there ;) We'll see very soon!!


----------



## TTC74

Here's my 7 days post trigger (5 DPO) test. Very faded. They can start darkening up early to mid week if they want. :haha:

I had another dream that I had some IB. It's very weird that I've never had this dream but I've had it twice during this TWW. It's probably just because this is my first IUI cycle. So, I'm exceptionally hopeful. A girl can dream that it's my body sending me a message, though, right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aidensmommy1

Right! :) I hope it is ur body sending you a msg! My IVF cycle, I had my first true BFP dream. Before it was always supposed to be a bfp in my dreams but the lines were never right but my IVF cycle I had 3 or so bfp dreams and all of them were beautiful bfps. Apparently my body was telling me something, I'm praying so hard that your dreams mean the same for you! ;) FX FX FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I had a dream about breastfeeding a baby boy the day we conceived so there might just be something to the dreams.
Other ladies also said they got BFP dreams - could be wishful thinking but could also be something to it.

FX and cannot wait to see your tests getting darker :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Anyone think post IUI temps hovering just below 98 is a problem? Because the trigger shot causes multiple follicles to rupture, I expected my post IUI temps to be higher.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Anyone think post IUI temps hovering just below 98 is a problem? Because the trigger shot causes multiple follicles to rupture, I expected my post IUI temps to be higher.

not a problem, at all! Its actually a sign that your hormones are well balanced. If you look at my IVF chart, ull see that my temps were in about the same range almost the whole time. I feel the more stable charts are a good sign :). Your temps are looking really good to me! I was looking at them this a.m. I think the trigger helps with the stabe temps so if that pattern continues, it could be from pregnancy hcg being produced. FX!!!

And remember, everyone is different. For me, mine were stable temps in my bfp cycle, whereas some ladies temps rise like crazy or are a bit wacky. I feel good about this :) FX FX FX FX!!!!

I also just realized, u have just about the same rise as I had at 5dpo. My pre-IVF temps were just higher than urs, after the higher AF temps of course, and the higher pre-IVF temps made my post IVF temps technically higher too but I think u actually have a little more of a shift than I did. But our charts look quite similar so far (other than the actual temp range) but the pattern is very similar! I cant wait to see the next few days of temps, since clearly the trigger is pretty much out of your system. Come on, the next 5 days need to FLY by!!!


----------



## TTC74

Is one of these darker than the other? The one on the bottom should be substantially lighter but it looks darker to me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cutieq

Fx! Definiteky looks darker to me.


----------



## ab75

Looks darker to me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TTC74

Well, the digi has gone negative. So, I'll know something in a few days.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The one at the bottom seems to be getting colour to it! FX I hope this is it Angela :dance:


----------



## TTC74

FRER from Yesterday and today. Yesterday (top) and today (bottom). What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ab75

Today's looks clearer to me. Fingers crossed tomorrow's has a definite pink line !!


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed for a pinker line hun, looking good.

I am ovulating as we speak. Second day of positive OPK's. Lots of left sided pain. 
Fingers crossed our rainbow is on it's way <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> FRER from Yesterday and today. Yesterday (top) and today (bottom). What do you ladies think?

To me it seems like we have a BFP in the making :dance: FX that it continues to get darker!!!



Lost7 said:


> Fingers crossed for a pinker line hun, looking good.
> 
> I am ovulating as we speak. Second day of positive OPK's. Lots of left sided pain.
> Fingers crossed our rainbow is on it's way <3

:yipee: Another tww to stalk soon!!! FX for a BFP cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! 

Fingers crossed! Never usually surge for this long, let alone the pains! Come on rainbow! <3


----------



## cutieq

Fx Lost! 

Ttc, kinda promising to still have that pink line but the digital be negative. I hope we see a darker line really soon!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, yesterdays test def looked darker than the day before but with it being so early, it may just be difference in the urine concentration, u know? I still feel good about it regardless. And thats good ur using frer too...Now when u see the frer line get clearly darker, ull know its real! You very well could see a true BFP within the next 2 days or so but dont get discouraged if it takes a couple days longer! I have very high hopes that we have a bfp in the making! :) FX!! FYI, my wondfos started darkening again around 7dpo but it was so faint that I couldn't tell for sure until 10dpo. We're all def different but Im super excited to see ur tests tomorrow & Wed!! FX FX FX!

Good luck, Lost! I hope your body is releasing that golden egg and hopefully that's what's causing the long surge/O pains! FX!


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> Angela, yesterdays test def looked darker than the day before but with it being so early, it may just be difference in the urine concentration, u know? I still feel good about it regardless. And thats good ur using frer too...Now when u see the frer line get clearly darker, ull know its real! You very well could see a true BFP within the next 2 days or so but dont get discouraged if it takes a couple days longer! I have very high hopes that we have a bfp in the making! :) FX!! FYI, my wondfos started darkening again around 7dpo but it was so faint that I couldn't tell for sure until 10dpo. We're all def different but Im super excited to see ur tests tomorrow & Wed!! FX FX FX!
> 
> Good luck, Lost! I hope your body is releasing that golden egg and hopefully that's what's causing the long surge/O pains! FX!

Thank you - I really hope so! Come you you little Rainbow <3


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> Angela, yesterdays test def looked darker than the day before but with it being so early, it may just be difference in the urine concentration, u know? I still feel good about it regardless. And thats good ur using frer too...Now when u see the frer line get clearly darker, ull know its real! You very well could see a true BFP within the next 2 days or so but dont get discouraged if it takes a couple days longer! I have very high hopes that we have a bfp in the making! :) FX!! FYI, my wondfos started darkening again around 7dpo but it was so faint that I couldn't tell for sure until 10dpo. We're all def different but Im super excited to see ur tests tomorrow & Wed!! FX FX FX!
> 
> Good luck, Lost! I hope your body is releasing that golden egg and hopefully that's what's causing the long surge/O pains! FX!

I'm 6 DPO, but the sure predicts are definitely stronger than the wondfos. So, I might expect them to start darkening earlier. On the other hand, I'm keeping in mind that it could just be urine concentration or one test having more dye than the other or something like that. Still . . . Fx!


----------



## froggyfrog

GL ladies! ! Have ya'll seen the new frers? The handle is curved up for better aim! I can't wait to pee on one!


----------



## SarahLou372

Well Tested 10,11 and 12 DPO and guess what?....

:bfn: white as a sheet of paper! Looks like the breast ache is af on its way should be here Friday 

:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## TTC74

7 DPO (9 days post trigger) and I'm almost back to negative. Negative on wondfos and FRERs. Very, very faint line on sure predict. Wa


----------



## TTC74

Feeling some twinges in my lower belly. Praying it means something. I've been getting so discouraged after reading posts of women undergoing their 3rd/4th IUI with 12-15 million washed sperm count. Here I am after a messy 1.5 million washed sperm count praying for a BFP.


----------



## laurac1988

It only takes one hun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Feeling some twinges in my lower belly. Praying it means something. I've been getting so discouraged after reading posts of women undergoing their 3rd/4th IUI with 12-15 million washed sperm count. Here I am after a messy 1.5 million washed sperm count praying for a BFP.

As Laura said, it only takes one! And you have 4 eggs, compared to the usual 1-2 that I read about. I have very high hopes for u! This is actually the same day in my ivf cycle 4dp3dt, or 7dpo, where mine truly went negative so dont let that discourage you! I just looked at my chart and realized that. I have a good feeling about ur dip today, too! Hopefully its an implantation dip! You said ur cramping as well so FX!! :) My temp dipped 8dpo and then dipped a little more 9dpo, when I got my first "pretty certain" faint bfp on wondfo. Crossing my fingers and toes!!!

And btw, I screwed up the days yesterday when I said my tests started darkening again at 7dpo. Looking at my chart, they def went negative 7dpo and then at 8dpo they started darkening a tiny bit but I didn't count it as a bfp until 9dpo when it darkened even more. Sorry about that mix up!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> GL ladies! ! Have ya'll seen the new frers? The handle is curved up for better aim! I can't wait to pee on one!

I have! I want to pee on one so bad! Lol. I just am afraid of a bfn because I had the "hook effect" going on 2 days before my u/s and my tests were lightening but I'm still thinking about getting one! :haha: Idk why, it just looks so awesome to me!


----------



## aidensmommy1

SarahLou372 said:


> Well Tested 10,11 and 12 DPO and guess what?....
> 
> :bfn: white as a sheet of paper! Looks like the breast ache is af on its way should be here Friday
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad:

I'm hoping your just like Jess was this cycle and see your bfp tomorrow, at 13dpo. Jess had a stark white test 12dpo and her bfp came up 13dpo so dont count yourself out yet! Come on BFP's!!! What brand tests are u using?


----------



## melewen

Angela that looks like an implantation dip to me! Fx!!!


----------



## TTC74

Progesterone level of 14.5. Not caring for that.


----------



## mdscpa

Angela, FX today's temp drop is implantation.... Hopefully you get those lines darkening again in a few days.... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Isn't 14.5 a good progesterone level? And remember Angela, this early it wouldn't reflect a pregnancy yet so dont let the #s get to u. Today could have been an implantation dip so FX the progesterone and hcg start to rise from here! :)


----------



## Lost7

melewen said:


> Angela that looks like an implantation dip to me! Fx!!!

I've just subscribed to your channel, hope you don't mind. Was hoping to see a few live pregnancy tests, but nope :oops: 
Going to watch a few of your videos now, I also vlog on YT. :)


----------



## ab75

Happy 8 weeks Mary xx


----------



## TTC74

8 DPO BFN. Shocking I know. :haha:

On a positive note, my temp is on the way back up. Hopefully it will keep climbing.


----------



## melewen

Lost thanks for subscribing!! That's what it's there for :D I loooooove live pregnancy tests so much, I wish I had done one but had absolutely no idea I would see a second line! Next time for sure!

TTC liking those temps! Fx.. I had my ID at 8dpo and clear :bfp: at 10. I didn't test at 9 dpo though!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking good Angela :D
Now that we know it went white we can start watching the line come back which is soooooo exciting :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Your chart really does look nice, Angela! I love your dip yest, followed by your rise today! FX soo tight!!


----------



## Lost7

melewen said:


> Lost thanks for subscribing!! That's what it's there for :D I loooooove live pregnancy tests so much, I wish I had done one but had absolutely no idea I would see a second line! Next time for sure!
> 
> TTC liking those temps! Fx.. I had my ID at 8dpo and clear :bfp: at 10. I didn't test at 9 dpo though!

I'll have to let you know the link :)


----------



## Jrepp

Lost7 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Angela that looks like an implantation dip to me! Fx!!!
> 
> I've just subscribed to your channel, hope you don't mind. Was hoping to see a few live pregnancy tests, but nope :oops:
> Going to watch a few of your videos now, I also vlog on YT. :)Click to expand...

What is your channel? I vlog also. The link is in my signature.


----------



## TTC74

The FRER is definitely neg. I may be losing my mind, but I'd swear that the line is coming back on the wondfo and surepredict. What sayeth you ladies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lost7

I see a line on the top one TTC, FX it's a :bfp: 

Just subscribed to your channel too Jrepp! Watching the live preggo test.. hehe

I keep trying to enter my channel information (in signature and in this post) and it keeps putting the [url in front of it and then it is invisible? Does it do that to anyone else or just me? It's like it's written in white and you just can't see a visible link, even if you enter text to say what the link is? :growlmad:

EDIT: I've commented on both of your channels (Bun in the oven and Eventual Momma) in the 'discussion' part, so you'll see my channel as I can't seem to write it on here for some reason.


----------



## TTC74

Here is the inverted version of the FMU tests. I'd swear that I see a second line on both tests (although much lighter on the bottom).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

Angela, chart is looking great... And i do see faint lines even with the original photo.... FX they become darker....


----------



## Lost7

On the invert - I do see both. 
Fingers crossed they get darker for you. How long have you got left to find out, are they going to run any betas?

:dust:


----------



## TTC74

Beta on Tuesday. I'm so anxious! I hope my lines get darker and I get a positive FRER tomorrow!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> The FRER is definitely neg. I may be losing my mind, but I'd swear that the line is coming back on the wondfo and surepredict. What sayeth you ladies?

I def see a line on both! The top more so than the bottom but def see a line on both! Omgoshh!!! I'm so excited!!! I cannot wait to see your frer!!!!

And I saw both of those lines without the inverted pic. I'm super anxious now! I want to jump up and scream! Lol. I'll save that for tomorrow when the big guns confirm ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Also Angela, when my wondfos had faint lines like that, the frer was not super solid but pretty solid. I want you to do a frer now! Haha! But I know u need another good hold :-\. I'm not good at waiting...You know this! :haha:

I soo pray that your a success story for other women who feel down about their IUI cycle. I bet you'll be the proof they need that it truly only takes 1 swimmer! ;) Ive already been feeling good for you, now I feel REALLY good about this! Tomorrow cannot come quick enough!!


----------



## TTC74

I actually did an FRER this morning. Negative. :shrug:

I figur with those lines, I may darn well get a positive one tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed for a FRER tomorrow :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

The frer may not be quite as sensitive as the batches of ICs that you have. ALL batches are different, thats for sure! I haven't lost any hope for you after seeing the frer. It wasn't until 10dpo when I took my first frer so who knows if it would've been BFP on 9dpo with the wondfo, u know? I have faith in the frer for tomorrow :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Plus, your chart looks amazing! FX FX FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Are u sure there's not a REALLY faint line on the frer in real life? Idk if I'm just seeing things or not but when I zoom in closely, I swear I see a very very very light pink line. I'm not positive tho but maybe u should take a second look for me...lol ;)


----------



## TTC74

Lol. I don't see anything. Not even the evap looking line that I had the last day my FRERs were positive from the trigger.


----------



## ab75

I see lines on both tests without the invert!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Angela!!! Looking great and I def see those faint lines :dance: Cannot wait for them to get darker!!!

Lost, how are you doing so far?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes, Lost7, where are you in your cycle right now? You passed O a few days ago, right? If so, are u an early tester or when do u plan to test? Hope to see both of you get ur bfps this cycle!


----------



## Lost7

Thank you Ladies :) I'm 3dpo! I was an early tester, shamefully around 3-4dpo even though it would be negative :lol:
This cycle I'm going to change the way I test, I won't be testing before 11dpo, will do a LIVE pregnancy test on my channel and will be using a CB digital (with conception indicator), IC, FRER and a superdrug one :lol: 

Fingers crossed for us all - thanks everyone!
Had a BFP dream last night, it was using a digital too - fingers crossed it's an omen.. Fiance always salutes a magpie (bird), apparently there's some magpie song, he saluted 3 yesterday so apparently 3 means girl? I don't know whether he's winding me up about that mind! :oops:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX and cannot wait for you to test!! I think the BFP dreams can be omens. I had many dreams before but the day we conceived I had a dream of breast feeding a boy (have mentioned this before, sorry) and now I'm due with a boy any day now.

Other ladies on here have had their own type of BFP dreams in their BFP cycles too.

I'm not sure what else you do but I firmly believe that my BFP cycle was due to my positive thinking. I spent some time every single night listening to music that made me feel good while having visions of a perfect uterus for implantation etc. Sounds silly but that was the only cycle I did it and I got my BFP.


----------



## Lost7

That sounds awesome! :) I will give that a try! I was going to try the pineapple to help implantation but chickened out last minute, I don't really like it and it leaves me with really dry lips :oops:

I will try some PMA this cycle, I already made up a badge for when it happens. I have a beautiful shoe box with a rainbow baby grow (it'll be our rainbow baby), some other baby things, all I'm waiting on now is a positive pregnancy test to put in there to announce it to my Fiance! :)


----------



## melewen

Heck yeah Pam that's the kind of stuff i do too! That's what hypnobabies is all about too so I'm excited about birthing that way!

Angela I see lines on those tests! I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow.. Will you test this PM to see if you're one of those people with darker lines later in the day?

Lost I'm subscribing back!


----------



## Lost7

If you have your baby this Saturday he'll share the same birthday as my youngest :) He's going to be one - Sorry if I've already told you but I'm shocked at just how quickly that year has gone! :oops:

Edit: Thanks Mel!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll be 39 weeks on Saterday so not impossible. Although I'm trying to get something going on my yoga ball hahah

I cannot wait for you to get that BFP so that you can complete your Rainbow baby box :dance:


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'll be 39 weeks on Saterday so not impossible. Although I'm trying to get something going on my yoga ball hahah
> 
> I cannot wait for you to get that BFP so that you can complete your Rainbow baby box :dance:

Thanks hun! Will be awesome! Good luck on your baby hun, what sort of birth are you planning, hospital, home, natural, caesarean? My gosh - sorry I am so nosey, don't feel you have to answer! :oops:
Wishing you all the best hun!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You are not nosey at all! :hugs:

I'm planning a totally natural umedicated vaginal birth at hospital. Yip I think I'm that strong hahaha. The hospital I go to anyway only does c-sections in case of emergency so even if I wanted one it would not have been allowed.

That is my plan and I have been so dead set on it since the beginning. Now that I'm so close to having him here I'm open to whatever is the safest way to deliver him medically and will follow with them at the hospital.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I too had a BFP dream (first time ever!) the cycle of my BFP :). FX its a good sign for you too! 
I was always the same way testing...I'd get cheapies to start testing at 4-5dpo, lol! Its addicting!! The cycle of my bfp I was PLANNING to wait but I tested out my trigger shot and then got a very early bfp the day before I was suppose to stop testing out my trigger. I too was going to wait until 11dpo to officially test but I didn't get the chance to :haha:. I swear, POAS is a real addiction! I cant wait to see your tests in 8 days! Not much longer!! :dance:


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> You are not nosey at all! :hugs:
> 
> I'm planning a totally natural umedicated vaginal birth at hospital. Yip I think I'm that strong hahaha. The hospital I go to anyway only does c-sections in case of emergency so even if I wanted one it would not have been allowed.
> 
> That is my plan and I have been so dead set on it since the beginning. Now that I'm so close to having him here I'm open to whatever is the safest way to deliver him medically and will follow with them at the hospital.

Aww - good luck hun, You'll do it! Have faith in yourself hun! <3 I'm glad your hospital only does them in necessary, too many hospitals in my area and previous area have only been too keen to do a section :( :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> I too had a BFP dream (first time ever!) the cycle of my BFP :). FX its a good sign for you too!
> I was always the same way testing...I'd get cheapies to start testing at 4-5dpo, lol! Its addicting!! The cycle of my bfp I was PLANNING to wait but I tested out my trigger shot and then got a very early bfp the day before I was suppose to stop testing out my trigger. I too was going to wait until 11dpo to officially test but I didn't get the chance to :haha:. I swear, POAS is a real addiction! I cant wait to see your tests in 8 days! Not much longer!! :dance:

Aww - well done to you hun! :) :hugs:
Ha ha - yeah I have a few IC's so I think I might test early though I'm going to really really really try not to! I am sick of :bfn: each cycle! 
Definitely a real addiction, if you're anything like me too - you don't just dip one at a time - it has to be at least 3 different brands :lol: :oops:


----------



## TTC74

Lost7 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I too had a BFP dream (first time ever!) the cycle of my BFP :). FX its a good sign for you too!
> I was always the same way testing...I'd get cheapies to start testing at 4-5dpo, lol! Its addicting!! The cycle of my bfp I was PLANNING to wait but I tested out my trigger shot and then got a very early bfp the day before I was suppose to stop testing out my trigger. I too was going to wait until 11dpo to officially test but I didn't get the chance to :haha:. I swear, POAS is a real addiction! I cant wait to see your tests in 8 days! Not much longer!! :dance:
> 
> Aww - well done to you hun! :) :hugs:
> Ha ha - yeah I have a few IC's so I think I might test early though I'm going to really really really try not to! I am sick of :bfn: each cycle!
> Definitely a real addiction, if you're anything like me too - you don't just dip one at a time - it has to be at least 3 different brands :lol: :oops:Click to expand...

LOL. I do two different brands (wondfo and surepredict) and then sometimes throw in a FRER when I'm not feeling thrifty just for good measure!


----------



## Lost7

He he! I'm using 4 on the 26th, FRER, CB, IC and Superdrug :oops: 

POAS addiction is real! :shock:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I support you all in your addictions just so that I can see tests :rofl:


----------



## TTC74

I'm such a dummy. After getting super, super faint lines on FMU tests, I decided to do a mid-day test (when I know I can't ever get more than about a 2.5 hour hold!) BFNs of course. I'm going to be so mad if I got tricked by evaps or that mean old, sneaky trigger shot rearing it's ugly head after it seemed to have cleared the path for my BFP.


----------



## Lost7

TTC, your temps risen so that should be an awfully good sign.

Ha ha - Supporting our addictions hehe! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Lost - your temp went up some more so here is to hoping that your urine was just too dilated to get a nice line on a test :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still have hope for u Angela! As I said in your other thread, I had BFNs after short holds this early on too but the a.m tests were def bfp. I pray tomorrow a.m does even more justice for u! FX!! And as the other ladies have said, the fact that ur temp rose is a very good sign as well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, your very strong giving birth undedicated! Just know, if for some reason u change ur mind about an epidural, they will not judge you, nor will anyone else. I think you will do great anyway, just dont feel bad if your plans change a little last minute. I was planning unmediated with aiden and I ended up begging for the epidural and after that, everything was a smooth as butter! Me changing my mind could def have to do with the fact that I was only 18 tho but I plan to do the epidural again this time around. But yea, Your def a strong person...I think you'll do amazingly!! Cannot wait to see Matthews little face!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC, I'm hoping this is the start of your positive!! So excited!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Mary :hugs: 
They have the air & gas set up in the birthing room so if it really is too bad I MIGHT take some of that. 
I'm actually very afraid of the epidural because I know too many people who has had it and then suffered for 2 weeks with migraines and nausea due to it. I also don't always react so good to pain meds, I had a ligament operation a few years ago and was only suppose to stay in hospital 1 night. Had a negative reaction to the pain meds and ended up staying 4 days before they could release me as they could not get my BP up to a safe range. It was just way too low so I'm afraid that I might react negatively to the epi and BP drops, I don't feel the contractions coming etc etc.


----------



## TTC74

My chart may look great but my tests are negative. :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe I'm sorry Angela BUT dont lose your hope yet! Its only 10dpo and there's still time. I really hope this is your cycle. Were the other brands negative too? Only 56% of people get bfps at 10dpo so FX urs is still on its way! Your HCG could just be building up. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## TTC74

Yes Mary. The wondfo and the surepredict were also negative. My temp today was really high compared to prior days. So, that's promising. Stil, I was very disappointed by today's tests.


----------



## Jrepp

Ttc - it takes 2-3 days past implantstion to detect hcg in blood and another 2-3 days for hcg levels to be detected on an hpt. Realistically you are looking at 4-6 days past implantation before you would see a positive test. It could still be early.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Your temp def is promising and if you implanted the day u had the dip & had cramping, jess is right, it can take 4-6 days total for hcg to show up on hpts. Tomorrow would be 4 days so FX something starts showing soon! You were the very first person I thought of when I woke up this A.M and ill continue to keep u in my thoughts and prayers! I really want this for you! FX FX FX FX FX! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Mary and Jess. You guys are really helping to keep my hopes up.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Angela, sorry about the stupid tests but like Mary and Jess said you could just be testing early. Not everyone gets their BFP early days.

That is why most manufacturers suggest you only test once af is late because most of the time ladies only get their BFP's then. Us early testers don't always listen though :haha:

I still have my FX for you and this was such a good cycle so far that I have faith for the best outcome!!!


----------



## melewen

Aw Angela I'm sorry the tests aren't being cooperative but like everyone said it's still very early!! First thing I checked this morning :)


----------



## TTC74

Interesting note about my temps - yesterday I probably should've recorded a temp of 98.3. 

When I woke up at 6 (when I temp), my just above 98.3. The only reason I didn't record that temp was because I had been up at 4 and walked the dogs. 

At 4, when I got up to walk the dogs, I temped (just in case I was unable to get back to sleep. 

When I woke up at 6 and saw how high my temp was, I chose to record the 4 am temp because I figured that the 6 am temp was just high due to being up and around at 4. 

Now I'm starting to wonder, though . . . Was yesterday the beginning of a triphasic shift that is continuing today? 

I know it doesn't matter. I either am or I'm not. It's just one of those things I ponder during these long TWW days!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hmm, I wonder! And for us charters, a triphasic shift does matter! Lol. A sign like that in the TWW always helps keep the hope alive. 
Maybe your chart is turning triphasic and you implanted after the dip..? I'm really really rooting for you, Angela! I want your BFP to come so incredibly bad! (as I know you do too!) I will beat that mean witch up if she even tries to show her ugly face this cycle! FX for a nice positive frer in the next couple of days!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Today was Aidens last day of school and now summer vaca starts! :) I'm probably as excited as aiden is for summer vaca this year, lol.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm back to TTC (in a month or two). Pregnancy didn't progress, and I'll miscarry. I've opted for a d&c on Monday. I'm sad, but I'm excited to try again soon.. This time for a healthy, strong baby!


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Michelle. :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Angela!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so soo sorry Michelle. My heart is truly breaking for you. Your an incredible woman...a very strong woman. 
Now you do know that you CAN conceive though and I hope it happens for you again ASAP. They say women are extra fertile after going through this..
I want to give you the biggest hug in the world right now.. Since I can't, a virtual hug will have to do, I suppose :hugs: Again, I'm so so sorry :-(


----------



## TTC74

11 dpo bfn. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry, Angela. I really hope you get your BFP. Its only 11dpo so there's still time. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## bombshellmom

Hi ladies, I'm new here! Hoping it's ok to join right in! :flower: 

Currently TTC #2. Had gotten a faint positive on a clear blue test but turns out it was either a false positive or I had a chemical pregnancy. So I'm out for June, hoping July will bring in a BFP! Just started trying, and just now stopping the pill, heard it can take up to 6 months to get pregnant after stopping. So here we go again!:happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome! Hope it doesn't take you too long! Hope you get a BFP in July!


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, I def want it to happen for you sooner rather than later! I'm keeping my fingers crossed sooo hard for you. But if it doesn't happen this month, maybe we'll wind up being bump buddies soon! I hope you get your BFP before that though. :)


----------



## willowtree24

Hello everyone I hope it's alright with you If I join! 

I've been ttc#1 since November 2014. Had a mc in Dec. I'm on 16 dpo and I'm just about to test as my period isn't usually late and I've been having watery cm in my pad. I just fell asleep too. The odd thing is 3 days ago I had a dream that I got 4 bfps on tests 2 x cheapies and 2 CBD. Wonder if this is it. Baby dust to all !!


----------



## cutieq

Fx and baby dust to the new ladies!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

bombshellmom said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here! Hoping it's ok to join right in! :flower:
> 
> Currently TTC #2. Had gotten a faint positive on a clear blue test but turns out it was either a false positive or I had a chemical pregnancy. So I'm out for June, hoping July will bring in a BFP! Just started trying, and just now stopping the pill, heard it can take up to 6 months to get pregnant after stopping. So here we go again!:happydance:




willowtree24 said:


> Hello everyone I hope it's alright with you If I join!
> 
> I've been ttc#1 since November 2014. Had a mc in Dec. I'm on 16 dpo and I'm just about to test as my period isn't usually late and I've been having watery cm in my pad. I just fell asleep too. The odd thing is 3 days ago I had a dream that I got 4 bfps on tests 2 x cheapies and 2 CBD. Wonder if this is it. Baby dust to all !!

:hi: ladies and welcome to the group!

FX for you both and hoping to see BFP's soon!


----------



## bombshellmom

willowtree24 said:


> Hello everyone I hope it's alright with you If I join!
> 
> I've been ttc#1 since November 2014. Had a mc in Dec. I'm on 16 dpo and I'm just about to test as my period isn't usually late and I've been having watery cm in my pad. I just fell asleep too. The odd thing is 3 days ago I had a dream that I got 4 bfps on tests 2 x cheapies and 2 CBD. Wonder if this is it. Baby dust to all !!


Hi willowtree! I also had a mc in December. Hoping you get your BFP too! And it kinda sounds like it :) both times that I was pregnant I had dreams about positive tests! baby dust to you too! :dust:


----------



## bombshellmom

And thank you all for the warm welcome! Baby dust for everyone! :D :thumbup:


----------



## willowtree24

bombshellmom said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I hope it's alright with you If I join!
> 
> I've been ttc#1 since November 2014. Had a mc in Dec. I'm on 16 dpo and I'm just about to test as my period isn't usually late and I've been having watery cm in my pad. I just fell asleep too. The odd thing is 3 days ago I had a dream that I got 4 bfps on tests 2 x cheapies and 2 CBD. Wonder if this is it. Baby dust to all !!
> 
> 
> Hi willowtree! I also had a mc in December. Hoping you get your BFP too! And it kinda sounds like it :) both times that I was pregnant I had dreams about positive tests! baby dust to you too! :dust:Click to expand...


Sorry about your mc. I hope so too but I just tested and got a bfn so I'm unsure now still got loads of cramps but nothing. I read that af could be late due to me travelling ect so that could be it I suppose. I'm on the fence lol. Might wait a few days and re test if she hasn't arrived by then. Good luck and baby dust x


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck willowtree! Keep us updated!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ok ladies, we set a date for our "help us have a baby " Shower! Oct 24th. So by the end of November I will start stimming, and retrieval and transfer the beginning of December! !!


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(


----------



## willowtree24

Hello everyone ! I'm now 17 dpo with cramps and full tummy. Watery cm. I feel terrible like all I want to do is lay on sofa all day and eat chocolate haha. Feel so tired. Still no sign of af showing up. Had a bfn yesterday dinner time haven't tested today


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> Ok ladies, we set a date for our "help us have a baby " Shower! Oct 24th. So by the end of November I will start stimming, and retrieval and transfer the beginning of December! !!

:yipee: So exciting! You can have a Christmas baby BFP!!!



TTC74 said:


> 12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(

I'm sorry!!! :nope: I'm keeping faith that you still have time for that BFP to show!



willowtree24 said:


> Hello everyone ! I'm now 17 dpo with cramps and full tummy. Watery cm. I feel terrible like all I want to do is lay on sofa all day and eat chocolate haha. Feel so tired. Still no sign of af showing up. Had a bfn yesterday dinner time haven't tested today

When is af suppose to be due for you? FX that your tests today are positive :dust:


----------



## willowtree24

WunnaBubba2 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, we set a date for our "help us have a baby " Shower! Oct 24th. So by the end of November I will start stimming, and retrieval and transfer the beginning of December! !!
> 
> :yipee: So exciting! You can have a Christmas baby BFP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry!!! :nope: I'm keeping faith that you still have time for that BFP to show!
> 
> 
> 
> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone ! I'm now 17 dpo with cramps and full tummy. Watery cm. I feel terrible like all I want to do is lay on sofa all day and eat chocolate haha. Feel so tired. Still no sign of af showing up. Had a bfn yesterday dinner time haven't tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> When is af suppose to be due for you? FX that your tests today are positive :dust:Click to expand...


Af was due on Thursday the 18th so this is my 4th day without a period just cramps ect. Very odd. Thanks !! I might just test tomorrow with fmu see what happens


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Do you confirm ovulation with temping or something like that? I really hope this is it!!


----------



## TTC74

I've never had a triphasic chart (and a stunning one at that!) these BFNs are killing me. I can't wait for Tuesday's beta test.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the BFN Angela. You could be one of those women who never get early BFP. 

Chart is really looking wonderful.... :dance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Ok ladies, we set a date for our "help us have a baby " Shower! Oct 24th. So by the end of November I will start stimming, and retrieval and transfer the beginning of December! !!

OMG!!!! This is waayyy too exciting! I cannot wait!! :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> 12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(

I'm sorry Angela :(. Your temp does look amazing tho so maybe you implanted much later than expected. It can take up to 12dpo to implant so you could still see your bfp. I'm still keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree Angela, your chart is BEAUTIFUL and af is not due yet so that means there is still time for your BFP to show. I'm sure it will :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

WunnaBubba2 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, we set a date for our "help us have a baby " Shower! Oct 24th. So by the end of November I will start stimming, and retrieval and transfer the beginning of December! !!
> 
> :yipee: So exciting! You can have a Christmas baby BFP!!!
> 
> I know! ! That would be so awesome! After we see what we get from donation, we will immediately go to the bank and get a loan for the remainder! A beautiful bfp will be the best Christmas present, and probably the most expensive present I have ever gotten! LolClick to expand...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still best present ever :yipee: Oh did I mention I cannot wait for your BFP yet???


----------



## TTC74

Just saturated the pic of this morning's FRER. Anyone see anything?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## froggyfrog

Looks like a greyish line, not sure if it's pixels, or an evap, or the start of your bfp! Fx it's darker tomorrow!


----------



## TTC74

I know that I'm crazy, but can anyone see the beginning of a line at the top and bottom of this inverted test?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lost7

Hey ladies! How have you been keeping? 
I've had a really mad weekend - celebrating my youngest' 1st Birthday! :)

I have some bad news - and good.
Bad news is - I didn't wait it out until 11dpo to test :oops: I tested at only 6dpo :rofl:

Good news is: you can look at a few pictures of the said tests :lol:

Really going to try now and wait until 11dpo! Wish me luck :( :lol:

I swear I see lines on both but at only 6dpo - 7dpo at the absolute latest - it's just far too early for anything to be showing!


----------



## Wishing1010

Wonderful news, Chelsea!!!! Cannot wait for your BFP!!!!

Lol, Lost! I was a bad early tester!!!! Poas addict for sure! :D FX for a BFP this cycle!

Angela, your chart looks so good, I think you have a shy BFP on your hands. FX for an answer today!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Wishing! Got to try and focus on something else or I will POAS again :oops: :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Angela, I think I see something on those tests. I hope they continue to get darker for you :dance:

Lost, we don't mind you testing early hun :D I'm sorry but I don't see anything YET, I hope that your tests too gets darker over the next few days

BFP and BABY :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

13 DPO BFN. I know I've got my beta tomorrow but it seems like a useless exercise at this point. 13 DPO BFN is pretty significant.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm keeping faith for you Angela :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks wanna bubba... I just have line eyes :lol:
Catching up on someones 25 week vlog now, she's a cracker :)


----------



## Lost7

Can you see what I see now wannabubba?

If not, I have a serious case of line eye! :oops:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes!!! Grey line? I hope this is it :dance: :dance:


----------



## Lost7

My eyes are weird lol - they see a pink line :oops:
Can't wait to test, hurry up week... eeek! :oops:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

In real life it would be clearer for you because of the way the camera focusses on the test. I do see a line though so no worry at the moment about the colour I'm seeing.

I cannot wait with you. Are you going to test again in the morning or skip a day? Don't let me talk you into anything I just hope there is great progression regardless of when you test!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hunny! <3 

Probably going to wait it out now until 11dpo.. I am dying to do the 4 tests together doing a live vlog on YT! I am so tempted to use one of my FRER now but then I don't want to see :bfn: so probably going to wait! 6/7dpo is so early for a BFP - I don't know whether I can trust that test lol Thanks hun <3


----------



## mdscpa

Lost, don't know how sensitive that test is but i do see a line..... FX that's a real :bfp:

Angela, sorry for another :bfn: today.... FX your beta shows a positive result...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lost7

mdscpa said:


> Lost, don't know how sensitive that test is but i do see a line..... FX that's a real :bfp:
> 
> Angela, sorry for another :bfn: today.... FX your beta shows a positive result...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks hun - it's a 10miu one! So it is quite sensitive! :oops:
Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Lost7

mdscpa said:


> Lost, don't know how sensitive that test is but i do see a line..... FX that's a real :bfp:
> 
> Angela, sorry for another :bfn: today.... FX your beta shows a positive result...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Congrats on the baby hun! :)


----------



## mdscpa

There's one lady here that got her earliest :bfp: at 8 dpo. your's is not that far.... :D Can i follow you on YT? wanted to see your live pregnancy test.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Lost, I think waiting till 11dpo is great because if there is something in today's line it is sure to be clear then :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was one of the 8dpo ladies...although I didn't count it until I saw it get even darker at 9dpo. 
Good luck, Lost!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, the WalMart cheapies are FAR less sensitive than the frers and IC's. The WalMart tests were the lightest lines out of all of my tests and they didn't darken much until 15dpo and as u know, I had really high betas. I personally know quite a few ladies who didn't get BFP's until AF was due with the WalMart tests. I really really hope this is the case for you! I cant wait for your beta tomorrow and I pray its only good news. Many prayers your way!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks everyone! I've pm'd my channel info to the lady wanting to follow me for the tests hehe. 
Confession: Just took two more tests :oops:
FRER & an IC.. Processing the video now and will upload those too.. 

I'm giving my tests to my Fiancé to put in the boot of his car so I can't test until Friday! :shock: :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Can u PM me the channel too, please?! :)


----------



## Lost7

I just have done sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## willowtree24

Hey so update 5 days late and today still had cramps but I've gor some red blood now bad cramps TMI ALERT and then abit of blood mixed in with watery cm but not alot to even fill a liner really. I shall see if it gets heavier but it hasn't all day. This can't be implantation bleeding this late shurly. Maybe it's just a light af and I'm out ? Hmm hope all you ladies are keeping sain as I'm not haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Willowtree, It could be early pregnancy bleeding.... I always try to remain hopeful! But in my years of experience, usually when I saw red blood and watery cm, it was AF on the way BUT everyone is different, thats for sure!
BTW, how do u track O? If this is AF, that means you oed later than expected, since you said your 5 days 'late'. Our cycles go off of when O truly occurred that month and thats what makes AF come "late" or "early" on us. Why can't we all have the same cycles?! Lol. Do you have regular cycles or do they differ by a couple/few days? I think tracking your BBT (temping) would help you greatly. My specialist told me that over 80% of women who go in seeking help with infertility couldn't correctly identify their fertile period so not knowing the correct O day is one of the top reasons couples struggle to conceive, u get what I mean? Temping is super easy and it truly is the absolute best way to track O from home. And, we are all chart stalkers on this thread and we looove to help with reading the charts and everything while your learning or need help. Just something to think about trying ;). Quite a few women from this thread alone got their bfps cycle #1 of charting temps...it truly is a helpful tool! I'm sorry for the book! :haha: And even if you guys BD every day, the charting would still help you to know for sure when AF is truly do and such. Most women don't ovulate on day 14 like doctors like to tell us, nor do we have the same LP length. I just know it always kept me sane to know these things because when you O later or earlier, that makes AF later or earlier and then we end up in limbo waiting, u know? Anyway, if you decide to give it a try and need some advice, me and all of the ladies on here would be more then happy to help :thumbup: Good Luck! I def hope this is your cycle but if not, keep your faith! I think you'll be seeing your BFP before you know it! FX! :dust:


----------



## willowtree24

aidensmommy1 said:


> Willowtree, It could be early pregnancy bleeding.... I always try to remain hopeful! But in my years of experience, usually when I saw red blood and watery cm, it was AF on the way BUT everyone is different, thats for sure!
> BTW, how do u track O? If this is AF, that means you oed later than expected, since you said your 5 days 'late'. Our cycles go off of when O truly occurred that month and thats what makes AF come "late" or "early" on us. Why can't we all have the same cycles?! Lol. Do you have regular cycles or do they differ by a couple/few days? I think tracking your BBT (temping) would help you greatly. My specialist told me that over 80% of women who go in seeking help with infertility couldn't correctly identify their fertile period so not knowing the correct O day is one of the top reasons couples struggle to conceive, u get what I mean? Temping is super easy and it truly is the absolute best way to track O from home. And, we are all chart stalkers on this thread and we looove to help with reading the charts and everything while your learning or need help. Just something to think about trying ;). Quite a few women from this thread alone got their bfps cycle #1 of charting temps...it truly is a helpful tool! I'm sorry for the book! :haha: And even if you guys BD every day, the charting would still help you to know for sure when AF is truly do and such. Most women don't ovulate on day 14 like doctors like to tell us, nor do we have the same LP length. I just know it always kept me sane to know these things because when you O later or earlier, that makes AF later or earlier and then we end up in limbo waiting, u know? Anyway, if you decide to give it a try and need some advice, me and all of the ladies on here would be more then happy to help :thumbup: Good Luck! I def hope this is your cycle but if not, keep your faith! I think you'll be seeing your BFP before you know it! FX! :dust:


Hey !! Thanks for the reply. Well I had cramps tonight too but no blood only pinkish watery when I wiped so I went from loads of cramps and thay when I wiped to nothing in half an hour. That's it no cramps or blood now when I wipe feel normal apart from feeling sick again. So I'm really hoping. I usually track ovulation every month using opks however this month I didn't use them I think I ovulated later than I thought like you said. I usually have 29 day cycles af on the day. So if I ovulated later means I'm not as 'late' as I first thought. Last time I was pregnant this happened but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If af does come full blown I will have a look at temping and this chart you maybe have to explain how I get that on here as I'm utterly useless at technology haha. Baby dust you way !!! We shall see our BFPS soon !


----------



## thopkins0620

Lost can you pm the yt link? I'm anxious to see myself!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

willowtree24 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Willowtree, It could be early pregnancy bleeding.... I always try to remain hopeful! But in my years of experience, usually when I saw red blood and watery cm, it was AF on the way BUT everyone is different, thats for sure!
> BTW, how do u track O? If this is AF, that means you oed later than expected, since you said your 5 days 'late'. Our cycles go off of when O truly occurred that month and thats what makes AF come "late" or "early" on us. Why can't we all have the same cycles?! Lol. Do you have regular cycles or do they differ by a couple/few days? I think tracking your BBT (temping) would help you greatly. My specialist told me that over 80% of women who go in seeking help with infertility couldn't correctly identify their fertile period so not knowing the correct O day is one of the top reasons couples struggle to conceive, u get what I mean? Temping is super easy and it truly is the absolute best way to track O from home. And, we are all chart stalkers on this thread and we looove to help with reading the charts and everything while your learning or need help. Just something to think about trying ;). Quite a few women from this thread alone got their bfps cycle #1 of charting temps...it truly is a helpful tool! I'm sorry for the book! :haha: And even if you guys BD every day, the charting would still help you to know for sure when AF is truly do and such. Most women don't ovulate on day 14 like doctors like to tell us, nor do we have the same LP length. I just know it always kept me sane to know these things because when you O later or earlier, that makes AF later or earlier and then we end up in limbo waiting, u know? Anyway, if you decide to give it a try and need some advice, me and all of the ladies on here would be more then happy to help :thumbup: Good Luck! I def hope this is your cycle but if not, keep your faith! I think you'll be seeing your BFP before you know it! FX! :dust:
> 
> 
> Hey !! Thanks for the reply. Well I had cramps tonight too but no blood only pinkish watery when I wiped so I went from loads of cramps and thay when I wiped to nothing in half an hour. That's it no cramps or blood now when I wipe feel normal apart from feeling sick again. So I'm really hoping. I usually track ovulation every month using opks however this month I didn't use them I think I ovulated later than I thought like you said. I usually have 29 day cycles af on the day. So if I ovulated later means I'm not as 'late' as I first thought. Last time I was pregnant this happened but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If af does come full blown I will have a look at temping and this chart you maybe have to explain how I get that on here as I'm utterly useless at technology haha. Baby dust you way !!! We shall see our BFPS soon !Click to expand...

Ooo, if your having pink spotting, that could def be a good sign! I'm crossing my fingers for you! Many women on here have spotting for sometimes even a few weeks and are pregnant with a healthy LO. I had pink spotting 7dp3dt-9dp3dt or 10-12dpo, and so far so good! That was the only time I experienced spotting colored that way too so if its out the norm for you, it could be a good sign! Anything out of the norm could possible be a good sign ;) Def keep us posted! I hope AF stays far away!! FX!


----------



## melewen

Lost I never saw your comment on my channel! So I couldn't find yours :(


----------



## Lost7

thopkins0620: Sure no probs hun! :hugs:

Melewen: Hun, if you go to your channel and click the 'discussion' tab, my comments the only one there! I have commented on a few of your videos but unsure which ones now lol :lol:


----------



## Lost7

8dpo - Hurry up Friday :shock:
Doesn't help the kind postman just shoved another 30 odd tests through my door :rofl:


----------



## TTC74

Beta today but I already have AF cramps and a temp plummet.


----------



## Lost7

Sorry TTC74 :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry Angela. I'm still hoping for the very best for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I would think it was comical if I weren't so irritated. I drove 20 mins to RE's office for a beta test only to be told "we only do them after a positive hpt or when AF is a week late." HELLO?! You couldn't have told me that when you scheduled the appt so that I could've just called in?! It's not like I'm already irritated from the procedure not working and irritable due to PMS!


----------



## Lost7

How frustrating TTC74!!


----------



## melewen

Angela that's so frustrating :/ I'm sorry


----------



## willowtree24

aidensmommy1 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Willowtree, It could be early pregnancy bleeding.... I always try to remain hopeful! But in my years of experience, usually when I saw red blood and watery cm, it was AF on the way BUT everyone is different, thats for sure!
> BTW, how do u track O? If this is AF, that means you oed later than expected, since you said your 5 days 'late'. Our cycles go off of when O truly occurred that month and thats what makes AF come "late" or "early" on us. Why can't we all have the same cycles?! Lol. Do you have regular cycles or do they differ by a couple/few days? I think tracking your BBT (temping) would help you greatly. My specialist told me that over 80% of women who go in seeking help with infertility couldn't correctly identify their fertile period so not knowing the correct O day is one of the top reasons couples struggle to conceive, u get what I mean? Temping is super easy and it truly is the absolute best way to track O from home. And, we are all chart stalkers on this thread and we looove to help with reading the charts and everything while your learning or need help. Just something to think about trying ;). Quite a few women from this thread alone got their bfps cycle #1 of charting temps...it truly is a helpful tool! I'm sorry for the book! :haha: And even if you guys BD every day, the charting would still help you to know for sure when AF is truly do and such. Most women don't ovulate on day 14 like doctors like to tell us, nor do we have the same LP length. I just know it always kept me sane to know these things because when you O later or earlier, that makes AF later or earlier and then we end up in limbo waiting, u know? Anyway, if you decide to give it a try and need some advice, me and all of the ladies on here would be more then happy to help :thumbup: Good Luck! I def hope this is your cycle but if not, keep your faith! I think you'll be seeing your BFP before you know it! FX! :dust:
> 
> 
> Hey !! Thanks for the reply. Well I had cramps tonight too but no blood only pinkish watery when I wiped so I went from loads of cramps and thay when I wiped to nothing in half an hour. That's it no cramps or blood now when I wipe feel normal apart from feeling sick again. So I'm really hoping. I usually track ovulation every month using opks however this month I didn't use them I think I ovulated later than I thought like you said. I usually have 29 day cycles af on the day. So if I ovulated later means I'm not as 'late' as I first thought. Last time I was pregnant this happened but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If af does come full blown I will have a look at temping and this chart you maybe have to explain how I get that on here as I'm utterly useless at technology haha. Baby dust you way !!! We shall see our BFPS soon !Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, if your having pink spotting, that could def be a good sign! I'm crossing my fingers for you! Many women on here have spotting for sometimes even a few weeks and are pregnant with a healthy LO. I had pink spotting 7dp3dt-9dp3dt or 10-12dpo, and so far so good! That was the only time I experienced spotting colored that way too so if its out the norm for you, it could be a good sign! Anything out of the norm could possible be a good sign ;) Def keep us posted! I hope AF stays far away!! FX!Click to expand...

Well that's good news ! Last night I slept 4 hours couldn't sleep and had cramps last night but no blood. Today I put a liner on and it filled with watery pink stuff there's no bright red blood like my usual period. It's strange. I feel really ill now just dint feel like doing anything. Is there a chance then this is my period? I only get pink watery blood when I wipe. I wouldn't say I've had no where near a normal af for me I defiantly wouldn't of counted this as a typical af. Baby dust !!! Where are you in your cycle ? And how are you feeling ?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry Angela! I hope af still won't show though :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, that is so frustrating! My doctor had me do one 14 dpo no matter what. I hope your temp skyrockets tomorrow, you get a BFP and can throw that in their face!


----------



## TTC74

Michellebelle said:


> Angela, that is so frustrating! My doctor had me do one 14 dpo no matter what. I hope your temp skyrockets tomorrow, you get a BFP and can throw that in their face!

While I am not anticipating that, it would be a dream come true!


----------



## aidensmommy1

willowtree24 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Willowtree, It could be early pregnancy bleeding.... I always try to remain hopeful! But in my years of experience, usually when I saw red blood and watery cm, it was AF on the way BUT everyone is different, thats for sure!
> BTW, how do u track O? If this is AF, that means you oed later than expected, since you said your 5 days 'late'. Our cycles go off of when O truly occurred that month and thats what makes AF come "late" or "early" on us. Why can't we all have the same cycles?! Lol. Do you have regular cycles or do they differ by a couple/few days? I think tracking your BBT (temping) would help you greatly. My specialist told me that over 80% of women who go in seeking help with infertility couldn't correctly identify their fertile period so not knowing the correct O day is one of the top reasons couples struggle to conceive, u get what I mean? Temping is super easy and it truly is the absolute best way to track O from home. And, we are all chart stalkers on this thread and we looove to help with reading the charts and everything while your learning or need help. Just something to think about trying ;). Quite a few women from this thread alone got their bfps cycle #1 of charting temps...it truly is a helpful tool! I'm sorry for the book! :haha: And even if you guys BD every day, the charting would still help you to know for sure when AF is truly do and such. Most women don't ovulate on day 14 like doctors like to tell us, nor do we have the same LP length. I just know it always kept me sane to know these things because when you O later or earlier, that makes AF later or earlier and then we end up in limbo waiting, u know? Anyway, if you decide to give it a try and need some advice, me and all of the ladies on here would be more then happy to help :thumbup: Good Luck! I def hope this is your cycle but if not, keep your faith! I think you'll be seeing your BFP before you know it! FX! :dust:
> 
> 
> Hey !! Thanks for the reply. Well I had cramps tonight too but no blood only pinkish watery when I wiped so I went from loads of cramps and thay when I wiped to nothing in half an hour. That's it no cramps or blood now when I wipe feel normal apart from feeling sick again. So I'm really hoping. I usually track ovulation every month using opks however this month I didn't use them I think I ovulated later than I thought like you said. I usually have 29 day cycles af on the day. So if I ovulated later means I'm not as 'late' as I first thought. Last time I was pregnant this happened but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If af does come full blown I will have a look at temping and this chart you maybe have to explain how I get that on here as I'm utterly useless at technology haha. Baby dust you way !!! We shall see our BFPS soon !Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, if your having pink spotting, that could def be a good sign! I'm crossing my fingers for you! Many women on here have spotting for sometimes even a few weeks and are pregnant with a healthy LO. I had pink spotting 7dp3dt-9dp3dt or 10-12dpo, and so far so good! That was the only time I experienced spotting colored that way too so if its out the norm for you, it could be a good sign! Anything out of the norm could possible be a good sign ;) Def keep us posted! I hope AF stays far away!! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's good news ! Last night I slept 4 hours couldn't sleep and had cramps last night but no blood. Today I put a liner on and it filled with watery pink stuff there's no bright red blood like my usual period. It's strange. I feel really ill now just dint feel like doing anything. Is there a chance then this is my period? I only get pink watery blood when I wipe. I wouldn't say I've had no where near a normal af for me I defiantly wouldn't of counted this as a typical af. Baby dust !!! Where are you in your cycle ? And how are you feeling ?Click to expand...

I wish you all the luck & baby dust you can get! :) My fingers will stay crossed for all of you ladies!

As for me, I'm actually newly pregnant. 9 weeks tomorrow. After 24 months of actively TTC, we did a round of IVF and luckily, first time was a charm! We feel extremely blessed, as I honestly thought itd never happen for us. (I have tubal blockage). I'm here rooting for you ladies until every last one of you get your BFP's! I have my fingers, toes, arms, and legs crossed for all of you! ;) Good luck! FX this is your month! Have you tested yet?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I would think it was comical if I weren't so irritated. I drove 20 mins to RE's office for a beta test only to be told "we only do them after a positive hpt or when AF is a week late." HELLO?! You couldn't have told me that when you scheduled the appt so that I could've just called in?! It's not like I'm already irritated from the procedure not working and irritable due to PMS!

Ugh, that's so freaking irritating! I agree, they could have told you this in the first place! I hope you end up with a surprise bfp, I really do. You deserve it! I'm sorry you had to deal with this crap today. Sometimes I feel like doctors don't understand how much we already have on our shoulders and they could be a little more supportive/helpful. I hope you feel a little better soon, Angela. :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, my heart truly goes out to you and I seriously admire your strength right now. You will have your rainbow before we know it and I cannot wait! I hope your feeling okay, both mentally and physically. You'll be in my prayers, always. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Don't hate me :oops:
I couldn't handle it any more! 
I woke up full of sickness and heartburn today so I tested :oops: 

9dpo. 

Mixed results really, FRER looks like I can see a line at 8 minutes into the test, IC looked negative until 10 minute mark then developed what looks like to me - an indent :evil:
What ever it is - I don't think it has colour anyway. You might see different but my eyes are quite bad :lol:

FRER have been giving me awful faints / evaps / indents in the past so I can't take it at will - if that makes sense. I'm sure if enough of you squint though you can see what I'm talking about.. I always cover the back of the test too so not to get a false indent - if that makes sense.

Now I've confessed - please don't hate me :lol:

I will still do the live test on Friday as planned - I won't test tomorrow - I promise!


----------



## ab75

I think I see something on the frer but definitely see it on ic xx


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun, Do you think the IC has a pink line though?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I see something too... I saw something on your 7 dpo (??) test as well. I hope you are getting your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I think I see something too... I saw something on your 7 dpo (??) test as well. I hope you are getting your BFP :hugs:

Really? What on the video? My goodness! 
Thanks hun - fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You posted pics of them, not sure what your dpo was though. I really hope this is it. I feel this desperate need to see you ladies on here join us in the birthing thread! :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Aww thanks hun, Ah the pics - were like 6dpo :oops: 
Just been back to look at the test, hours after the timeframe and the IC looks like the line is like extra white now... :oops: Don't know what that's all about :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I either have line eye or I still see something on that IC :shrug:


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I either have line eye or I still see something on that IC :shrug:

It looks white though? I have no idea any more :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My 9dpo test had a white/grey line on it and then on 10 dpo it started to go pink and the digital confirmed pregnancy.

Don't discard the white line as nothing just yet. Not to get your hopes up but I like to think positive until af shows which I always hope doesn't happen :)


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My 9dpo test had a white/grey line on it and then on 10 dpo it started to go pink and the digital confirmed pregnancy.
> 
> Don't discard the white line as nothing just yet. Not to get your hopes up but I like to think positive until af shows which I always hope doesn't happen :)

Thanks hun! Just a little concerned I always get some kind of lines on them, the other month was so cruel, it looked a lot darker than this then AF came! :cry:

Roll on Friday :lol:

This is a pic of last months IC :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh hell no those are the meanest damn tests ever!!!!!! I would have been devastated with lines like that :growlmad:


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh hell no those are the meanest damn tests ever!!!!!! I would have been devastated with lines like that :growlmad:

Thanks hun :lol:
Sadly - not the first time I've had lines like that either! :shock:
So until it's a nice dark - ''no squinting like a china man'' line I can't rest :lol:

Hurry up Friday... I guess IF these tests are faint BFP's at least the HCG doubles every 48 hours and Fridays tests have a chance at being positive.. 

Thanks hun! :dust:


----------



## Lost7

..... and the month before :shock:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost7 said:


> ..... and the month before :shock:

These One-steps are NOTORIOUS for evaps! I started only ordering wondfos because even they aren't as bad as the one-steps. I saw so many evaps during the 24 months TTC that I wouldn't believe them until I saw a line on FRER with my IVF cycle. 

FX this months test isn't an evap! If it shows up before 5 mins, there's a good chance that its not evap. FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost7 said:


> Don't hate me :oops:
> I couldn't handle it any more!
> I woke up full of sickness and heartburn today so I tested :oops:
> 
> 9dpo.
> 
> Mixed results really, FRER looks like I can see a line at 8 minutes into the test, IC looked negative until 10 minute mark then developed what looks like to me - an indent :evil:
> What ever it is - I don't think it has colour anyway. You might see different but my eyes are quite bad :lol:
> 
> FRER have been giving me awful faints / evaps / indents in the past so I can't take it at will - if that makes sense. I'm sure if enough of you squint though you can see what I'm talking about.. I always cover the back of the test too so not to get a false indent - if that makes sense.
> 
> Now I've confessed - please don't hate me :lol:
> 
> I will still do the live test on Friday as planned - I won't test tomorrow - I promise!

You can test tomorrow....I wont mind! :)

I def see a line on the IC and I do see a very very faint line on frer, but as u know, they have crazy indents but if there's color to it in real life, id test again tomorrow ;). That IC looks promising, especially since it was within the time frame. The one u posted from last month looks like maybe it had sat for awhile before the pic was taken, which could have caused a line...? Idk but hopefully these darken for u!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost7 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> My 9dpo test had a white/grey line on it and then on 10 dpo it started to go pink and the digital confirmed pregnancy.
> 
> Don't discard the white line as nothing just yet. Not to get your hopes up but I like to think positive until af shows which I always hope doesn't happen :)
> 
> Thanks hun! Just a little concerned I always get some kind of lines on them, the other month was so cruel, it looked a lot darker than this then AF came! :cry:
> 
> Roll on Friday :lol:
> 
> This is a pic of last months IC :dust:Click to expand...

woah! Thats so cruel! I cannot believe you had a test that looked THAT positive last month and AF came! Was AF late last month? Ive never seen a false positive quite so dark! Ugh. Do u think its possible that you had a chemical last month..? I just can't get over that dark line!
Also, after you let the test sit, sometimes they aren't as clear. Either they'll look darker or lighter and even like it was smudged. Dont lose hope because of what the tests you took today look like hrs later, okay? At the start of my BFP, my ICs kept getting lighter too. These better not be evaps again!!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! I really hope you're right! They've been so cruel to me these past few months! I'll be honest I had no problems with them, until they then re-packaged them they've so far been awful since!

Really really hoping this month is it! A rainbow baby! I had miscarriage in January and March this year (7th and 8th Miscarriages) The one steps back then were just not developing, they were staying the same then lighter then darker - it was horrific to deal with. I was very emotional yesterday, had all these BFP dreams in this two week wait so fingers crossed that BFP's coming on Friday!

These are from the March miscarriage - you can see they just didn't get much darker :( Betas went up a little, then down, then up then up then up then down, down, down and it was over :cry: Another baby gone, sorry, it's just it still affects me, I am yearning for the babies I should have been giving birth to in August and October! :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Ok, so just done another IC (I have so many...) 
It's the bottom one..

I can still see something, a lot fainter (as it's not FMU).. Maybe this is the beginning of a :bfp: after all? I really do hope so! :dust:

....... Unless indents get darker with elapsed time? Again, taken within 10 minutes of doing the bottom one...


----------



## TTC74

No AF yet. My temp is up a bit. Still have negative digi, though and AF is due today. So, I'm sure I'm out. I wish AF would just show and put me out of the misery of the wait.


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: ttc74, fingers crossed it's a late implanter (hence the bbt dip).


----------



## willowtree24

Ended up in the ER with bad pains and the fluid I was loosing so I never had a proper af this month they guessed either early miscarriage or they don't actually know :-( so here goes again let's see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Lost7

Lots of hugs Hun. Sounds awful. :hugs:


----------



## saraj1076

Hi all, hope I'm not intruding. So I am so confused. My DH and I have just started "not protecting" against pregnancy, so I'm very newly TTC. Anyway, I have VERY regular cycles - averaging 26 days, I use an app that tells me when I ovulate and it gets my AF due date every month, spot on. My PMS symptoms tend to be tender breasts, increased appetite(sweet tooth) and a little self-loathing(body image). So this month, 4dpo I start to get crazy cramping for 3 days, a little nausea on the third, lose my appetite and really hate the thought of anything sweet. I thought it was all very strange - so I checked my app and sure enough we were intimate the day prior to ovulation and now I'm wondering if this was all connected. I find myself being sucked into the despair of TWW. I feel guilty cos I know there are couples trying very hard and this all came about by chance for me. But could my subconscious really be faking all this because I do want to conceive now?!? Is this possible? I really feel like I'm obsessing - every spare minute I have I'm on the internet looking for some explanation. I have done three ept and all bfn (see I'm even all down with the lingo in a matter of days!). Guess I'm just looking for a little support and reassurance that this is all normal, which I'm gathering it is. I just don't get why my body is all of a sudden throwing me for a loop. :/

SJ


----------



## Lost7

When is your AF due? All I can recommend is to try and keep calm, and test again in 2-3 days time. 

:dust: 

Good luck!


----------



## TTC74

Lost7 said:


> When is your AF due? All I can recommend is to try and keep calm, and test again in 2-3 days time.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck!

Today.


----------



## saraj1076

Lost7 said:


> When is your AF due? All I can recommend is to try and keep calm, and test again in 2-3 days time.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck!

Mine is due in 5 days.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> No AF yet. My temp is up a bit. Still have negative digi, though and AF is due today. So, I'm sure I'm out. I wish AF would just show and put me out of the misery of the wait.

Still keeping my FX for you :hugs:



willowtree24 said:


> Ended up in the ER with bad pains and the fluid I was loosing so I never had a proper af this month they guessed either early miscarriage or they don't actually know :-( so here goes again let's see what happens over the next few days.

I'm so sorry hun :nope: I hope you get answers soon.



saraj1076 said:


> Hi all, hope I'm not intruding. So I am so confused. My DH and I have just started "not protecting" against pregnancy, so I'm very newly TTC. Anyway, I have VERY regular cycles - averaging 26 days, I use an app that tells me when I ovulate and it gets my AF due date every month, spot on. My PMS symptoms tend to be tender breasts, increased appetite(sweet tooth) and a little self-loathing(body image). So this month, 4dpo I start to get crazy cramping for 3 days, a little nausea on the third, lose my appetite and really hate the thought of anything sweet. I thought it was all very strange - so I checked my app and sure enough we were intimate the day prior to ovulation and now I'm wondering if this was all connected. I find myself being sucked into the despair of TWW. I feel guilty cos I know there are couples trying very hard and this all came about by chance for me. But could my subconscious really be faking all this because I do want to conceive now?!? Is this possible? I really feel like I'm obsessing - every spare minute I have I'm on the internet looking for some explanation. I have done three ept and all bfn (see I'm even all down with the lingo in a matter of days!). Guess I'm just looking for a little support and reassurance that this is all normal, which I'm gathering it is. I just don't get why my body is all of a sudden throwing me for a loop. :/
> 
> SJ

Welcome to the group :hi:

I hope you get answers soon. If af is still 5 days away it could be too early for a positive result on the tests. 

The dreaded TWW drives even the most rational person crazy with symptoms so don't feel bad about that.


----------



## Lost7

TTC74 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> When is your AF due? All I can recommend is to try and keep calm, and test again in 2-3 days time.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Today.Click to expand...

Sorry, I'd already replied to you. I should have said that was for SJ.


----------



## Lost7

saraj1076 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> When is your AF due? All I can recommend is to try and keep calm, and test again in 2-3 days time.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mine is due in 5 days.Click to expand...

That's still very early to be testing. Try nearer to when AF is due, good luck!


----------



## TTC74

It's official! :witch: got me.


----------



## ab75

Lost,yes I see pink.

Sorry ttc74 xx


----------



## Lost7

ab75 said:


> Lost,yes I see pink.
> 
> Sorry ttc74 xx

Thanks Hun, we shall wait and see what Friday's live tests say! Fx!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry Angela. There are not enough swear words and combinations of dirty and swear words to describe how angry I am at af showing :hugs:


----------



## melewen

:( Angela boooooo. I'm sorry hon


----------



## Lost7

I couldn't resist testing again this morning :oops:
IC line came up quicker than yesterdays but it still as faint... I swear I see something on the FRER still too.. :dohh:

Would like opinions please ladies! <3 

Tomorrows live test will be interesting for sure!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That IC def has something on it. I'm sure of it. FX that everything tomorrow turns out great on the digi as well.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry lost, I don't see anything. Fingers crossed that you are like me and get a late bfp. My tests were negative at 9 and 11 dpo, but blaringly positive at 13 dpo


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies! Could be like my Feb :bfp:

11dpo: :bfn:
12dpo (CD1) :witch:
CD8 :bfp: :shock:

Never know.......... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jrepp

Remind me lost, are you tracking ovulation at all?


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to pop In and say that my last cycle ended in :bfn: and then af showed up! Was so confident this month too :(


----------



## Lost7

Jrepp said:


> Remind me lost, are you tracking ovulation at all?

Just using OPK's hun - Tempted for many cycles before so I know I do ovulate :)



SarahLou372 said:


> Just wanted to pop In and say that my last cycle ended in :bfn: and then af showed up! Was so confident this month too :(

:hugs: Sorry hun! <3


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks :hugs:

Was really upset about because I felt so confident, but just try this cycle :shrug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry, Sarah. It WILL happen! AF better stay far far away from you this cycle! My fingers and toes are crossed for u! FX FX FX! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, what I'm seeing on the ICs look like indent marks...almost like a scratch mark. I always got those after the 5 min time frame on the one-step tests. I feel like its caused from the package and then getting too wet for the strips liking, u know? But I do still see a faint line on ur 9dpo test. And on the frer today, I *think* I see a very thin line but I can't quite make out the color. I am so excited for tomorrow! FX you get a nice clear BFP! ;)


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun - fingers crossed!

I'm in two minds how to film it, lol. Do I dip the tests, cover them for 5 minutes then film myself then go back to the tests, or do I purely just film the tests developing :oops:

I think at 8am in the morning I'll still be half asleep so I think it'll be just focussing on the tests :lol:

Thanks for the advice hun, pooping my panties about the CB digital, lol. I can almost guarantee it's going to say not pregnant :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Hi Lovely ladies :wave:
Last night before I fell asleep I had massive cold like symptoms, nose would not stop running and a tickle at the back of my throat! Googled - apparently, signs of :bfp: 

Shot the video this morning, used the 4 tests I said I would: IC, Superdrug, FRER & CB digi with conception indicator... :lol:

Video is in the editing stage (changing format first as I have a weird camcorder apparently :shock: ) as soon as that's finished processing it's ready to whack into my finished project (I've got still pictures at the end taken with my DSLR), covering music, titles at the beginning and end - etc.

Who else wants or needs the link when it's uploaded? I've forgotten who I've inboxed and who I haven't :oops:


----------



## ab75

Me!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lost7 said:


> Hi Lovely ladies :wave:
> Last night before I fell asleep I had massive cold like symptoms, nose would not stop running and a tickle at the back of my throat! Googled - apparently, signs of :bfp:
> 
> Shot the video this morning, used the 4 tests I said I would: IC, Superdrug, FRER & CB digi with conception indicator... :lol:
> 
> Video is in the editing stage (changing format first as I have a weird camcorder apparently :shock: ) as soon as that's finished processing it's ready to whack into my finished project (I've got still pictures at the end taken with my DSLR), covering music, titles at the beginning and end - etc.
> 
> Who else wants or needs the link when it's uploaded? I've forgotten who I've inboxed and who I haven't :oops:

Uhm... is that it??? You did the tests but not telling what the results are??? Please inbox me the video or post the pics.

Was it BFP??? The wait will kill me and trust me my patience is thin seeing that I'm pretty much due tomorrow with no signs of baby coming grrrrrr :rofl:


----------



## Lost7

Just Pm'd you hun! :hugs:

It's going to be at least another hour! :shock:
I've done all I can now, just relying on my laptops processor and my internet connection (around 15mbps!) :shock: :oops:

Whilst I'm kindly waiting for the 'poota to play ball, I'm off to bath the baby (explosive nappy) and prep some veg for later, I'm cooking a lovely cauliflower cheese, yum! 

Are you all in suspense over the video? :rofl:


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely ladies :wave:
> Last night before I fell asleep I had massive cold like symptoms, nose would not stop running and a tickle at the back of my throat! Googled - apparently, signs of :bfp:
> 
> Shot the video this morning, used the 4 tests I said I would: IC, Superdrug, FRER & CB digi with conception indicator... :lol:
> 
> Video is in the editing stage (changing format first as I have a weird camcorder apparently :shock: ) as soon as that's finished processing it's ready to whack into my finished project (I've got still pictures at the end taken with my DSLR), covering music, titles at the beginning and end - etc.
> 
> Who else wants or needs the link when it's uploaded? I've forgotten who I've inboxed and who I haven't :oops:
> 
> Uhm... is that it??? You did the tests but not telling what the results are??? Please inbox me the video or post the pics.
> 
> Was it BFP??? The wait will kill me and trust me my patience is thin seeing that I'm pretty much due tomorrow with no signs of baby coming grrrrrr :rofl:Click to expand...

I figured, you've all waited this long for the test, another hour won't hurt :lol: :rofl:
If I told you now you'd not view the video :lol: Pics are at the end of the video ;) :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot believe you are torturing us like this!!! I'll be cleaning house while sulking until the video is done :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha :oops: :lol:
Lol, sorry hun! :wave: 

Please don't hate me - could be worse... you could have to change this little mans nappy - fresh out the bath, fresh bum on and BOOM 

<< -- EXPLOSION -- >> 

:oops:


----------



## Lost7

97% done in the formatting program - woop woop :) 
Then just have to whack it in the editing program, save - process that into a lovely HD file - then upload to youtube, so you could say we're 1/3rd of the way there - almost :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Maybe for now I'll skip the bum explosion and wait patiently :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Right - approx 20 minutes time and the upload to Youtube begins! :shock: The final edit is processing now and once that's done it'll be ready for youtube! :shock:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:coffee:


----------



## ab75

:coffee:


----------



## Lost7

Video is up!

Enjoy <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Darn it! I was hoping to see bfps for u today! BUT its still early! Many women dont get bfps until 12-13dpo and since you aren't temping, you could be only 9-10dpo, u know? Still keeping my fingers crossed! But go enjoy that chocolate cake anyway! :)

Also, be careful about tilting the tests/moving them before 5 mins is up. That can cause evaps quickly, especially on those one-steps. Next time, maybe instead of tipping them, wait until you have all of them dipped & ready to go and then hold the camera over them like you did at the end of the video...Just to insure that u get accurate results ;). Good luck, lost! I hope your bfp still sneaks up on us!


----------



## Lost7

Me too! 

Going to start taking Vitamin B6 again to help lengthen my LP. Also going to find my thermometer and start temping again (sounds crazy and I swore I wouldn't given the last chart I did got my hopes up it'd be a triphasic one) but I miss the day by day pretty little patterns on the graphs :lol: :oops:

I've asked my Fiancé to book an appointment with his doctor - so he's going to see his doctor on Monday at 11am, I've tried to get in with mine too, fully booked so doing a telephone consultation on Tuesday (evening, later than 8pm!). 

I'm going to ask for progesterone and here's why I think I need it:

* Last miscarriage, First progesterone test ever done on me and it was ''extremely low''
* I do not see any EWCM during my fertile window (and naturally have little fluids up there and always quite dry.. - another sign of Low progesterone
* 10-11 day LP - Progesterone doesn't get time to act and to let a baby implant 


So I'm really hoping she's kind and prescribes it for me. I can't believe I am about to start cycle 10! I keep staring at these tests in disgust, imagining having another line pop up at any second. :cry:

Off to buy that chocolate cake at 5:30pm today, looking at getting a new car tomorrow. Need to cheer myself up! Feeling really miserable at the moment!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again Lost I'm so sorry :hugs: But like Aidensmommy said it could very well still sneak up on us this cycle.

Enjoy the cake and have a big glass of wine too if you are into that :D


----------



## mdscpa

Watched the video before i checked BnB.... Sorry for the BFN.... :hugs: I know it could still be early and you may still get a surprise :bfp: this cycle... Hope you enjoyed your chocolate cake hun.... 

Praying you get a :bfp: soon....

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Evening ladies! :wave:
AF has arrived. :cry:

Going to re-start Vitamin B6 (50mg), going to re-start temping, also going to ask my doctor to prescribe progesterone. 

we WILL get that BFP, just you watch and wait!

Hope the lady due today doesn't have much more of a wait left, sorry I'm useless with names :rofl:


----------



## Lost7

mdscpa said:


> Watched the video before i checked BnB.... Sorry for the BFN.... :hugs: I know it could still be early and you may still get a surprise :bfp: this cycle... Hope you enjoyed your chocolate cake hun....
> 
> Praying you get a :bfp: soon....
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks sweetie <3
I love all the support I've got here from this site, you ladies make this site awesome! Thank you x


----------



## Jrepp

Lost, sorry about the bfn and now AF. Have you gone to the doctor to have them check blood levels?


----------



## ab75

Sorry Lost. Hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies, to make myself feel better we've bought me a new car today! :shock: 
Hopefully be picking it up the end of July - even picked the paint colour and registration number! :shock: Really excited about that :)

I haven't had any blood tests to confirm low progesterone apart from when I was miscarrying and having betas - I demanded one. It was 'incredibly low'.

I have a few symptoms of low progesterone though:

* No EWCM during fertile phase (not much all during cycle to be fair either)
* 10-11dpo LP
* 8 miscarriages to date


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost7 said:


> Evening ladies! :wave:
> AF has arrived. :cry:
> 
> Going to re-start Vitamin B6 (50mg), going to re-start temping, also going to ask my doctor to prescribe progesterone.
> 
> we WILL get that BFP, just you watch and wait!
> 
> Hope the lady due today doesn't have much more of a wait left, sorry I'm useless with names :rofl:

I'm so so sorry! :(

It sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle though. I think its a good idea to start B6 and temping again. I truly think it'll help your odds greatly. You'll know when you O'ed and when to stop BDing after you see ur temp has risen for 3+ days and you'll know your LP length. We all O different times of the month and our LPs are certainly different from one another's. Plus, you have a great group of women here to help you with your chart of needed. Just use Fertility friend's app and put it in ur siggy and we will all instantly start obsessing over it, lol. I'm a charting addict! You got this! And I agree, you WILL see that BFP and soon! I know it! :) Can't wait for this months test video...Its going to be a big fat positive! ;) FX! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, EWCM is from estrogen production. The progesterone will dry you up or make creamy-ish CM so I dont *think* thats a sign of low progesterone, since it usually doesn't produce it. For example, remember on your test video you mentioned having EWCM? Alot of times thats caused by an estrogen surge when AF is due because as the progesterone goes back down, estrogen increases to bring on AF. Did that make sense? Sorry, I've been napping all day! And your LP seems to be in an ok range but it wouldn't hurt to take the B-6 to make it even longer. I would really push for a 7dpo blood test after you start temping and know exactly when ur 7dpo because if the levels happen to be low, they can give you progesterone for LP support, which could also help after you get your BFP as well. Good luck with everything! 

Also, I just saw you got a new car!! What a great way to treat yourself after being hit by the mean witch! Thats awesome! Very happy you were able to spoil yourself with that! Fx your BFP comes right around the same time as your new car! Wouldn't that be something! :)


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! :wave:
> AF has arrived. :cry:
> 
> Going to re-start Vitamin B6 (50mg), going to re-start temping, also going to ask my doctor to prescribe progesterone.
> 
> we WILL get that BFP, just you watch and wait!
> 
> Hope the lady due today doesn't have much more of a wait left, sorry I'm useless with names :rofl:
> 
> I'm so so sorry! :(
> 
> It sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle though. I think its a good idea to start B6 and temping again. I truly think it'll help your odds greatly. You'll know when you O'ed and when to stop BDing after you see ur temp has risen for 3+ days and you'll know your LP length. We all O different times of the month and our LPs are certainly different from one another's. Plus, you have a great group of women here to help you with your chart of needed. Just use Fertility friend's app and put it in ur siggy and we will all instantly start obsessing over it, lol. I'm a charting addict! You got this! And I agree, you WILL see that BFP and soon! I know it! :) Can't wait for this months test video...Its going to be a big fat positive! ;) FX! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! <3 
I tempted for a few cycles before, always ovulate around CD16-18 and always have an 11 day LP, apart from the first cycle after March this years loss, that was only a 10 day LP! Since then they're back to normal :) 
Will temp definitely this cycle, even if only to see a pretty chart in my signature :lol: Plus - I'll be honest, it's indicative of AF when the temp drops so you know to expect it <3 

Fingers crossed my doctor is going to give me that progesterone, she helped during the January miscarriage (March's was dealt with in hospital), so I'm hoping she knows how important it is to just try the progesterone cream, I'm doing everything I possibly can! I did think it was weird that everyone posts pictures of their EWCM and here I am only confirming it with + OPK's :shock: 
I didn't realise that low progesterone could affect how little EWCM your body makes, I would take EPO (evening primrose oil) until ovulation to help with the EWCM issue - but I find the tablets so big and I'm not sure I could manage the taste of oral! :shock:

Thanks for your help, advice and support lovelies! I love you all so much!

I do have a rather interesting fact for next week - I'll be bringing you a video with MORE than 4 tests being used. I'm aiming to do a 'which test picks up BFP better than the rest?' I'm still re-stocking my stash at the moment and I aim to buy a few different brands to accurately do it but definitely - look out for that video! :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I will be looking out for the video for sure! :)


----------



## Lost7

I'll tell you what as well - I'm not impressed with the clearblue plus tests...

This is one I did today (experimental of course) NOT a true BFP as you know.. 

One hour later - it was barely noticeable :shock:

Never heard or seen any disappearing positives - until today :shock:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost7 said:


> I'll tell you what as well - I'm not impressed with the clearblue plus tests...
> 
> This is one I did today (experimental of course) NOT a true BFP as you know..
> 
> One hour later - it was barely noticeable :shock:
> 
> Never heard or seen any disappearing positives - until today :shock:

The same exact thing has happened to me with those and almost every blue dye test ive ever used. Def stay FAR away from blue dye tests! They've broken my heart TOO many times and I'd hate to see that happen to you! I swear, with blue dye, they always seem to leave something behind! And for you, it looks like it left alot behind! And like yours, mine would always disappear within a few hrs later. It makes me so mad that tests can even do that to us!! Ugh!

With how dark that is tho, id test again tomorrow with a pink dye test just to check. Thats a REALLY dark evap! Maybe u just have IB or something...? That line truly was crazy dark to be an evap..


----------



## Lost7

No Hun there was no parts of urine on the test at any point! It's no fake either, It's s deliberate BFP, I'll be explaining in the video what it is but its not my urine or anyone's urine lol. I like to think myself as the POAS scientist, I always do little tests and experiments lol. I'll be doing a "the tests touched together can you get a false BFP" and loads of other theories being put to the test :lol:

My Aunt Flo is here, it's cycle 10, I just get a kick out of pee stick experiments lol. :oops:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oooh ic, u did one of the false bfp tests...gotcha ;) Ive used bleach on a cheapie just to see if that theory was true and it actually turned mine bfp. Its strange how the chemicals can react with the test. 

But do be careful with blue dye tests...They truly do like to trick many of us. I think most of the ladies on this thread ended up swearing off blue dye tests of all kinds, lol. Well I'm happy it wasn't the test just being mean to you & it was just an experiment. I think we all have experimented with POAS at least once on this thread :haha: We're a bunch of addicts!! LOL!


----------



## Lost7

Wow - love to know which bleach you used! :lol:
No, not a dodgy test off eBay, made my own synthetic HCG solution to dip my regular tests in. 

Definitely all POAS addicts here :lol:

Had a busy morning, baby has been in hospital and hooked up to a nebulizer. He's very poorly. Rang our 111 service last night for advice, stayed up until 2am waiting for a phone call - finally rang this morning. :evil:

Poor boy is now on antibiotics and has an inhaler - though they can not diagnose asthma this early. Very proud of him as he held the mask over his mouth on a few occasions.


----------



## ab75

Hope your little one is feeling better soon lost xx


----------



## laurac1988

My blue dye BFPs always disappeared too. I was disappointed as I wanted to keep them


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Ab, he's amazing. So brave letting me put a mask on him for the inhaler. He's only a year old. So proud of him! Fingers crossed it's not asthma just a really bad infection that he needs a little help fighting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm praying for your little guy, lost. Like you said, I pray its nothing permanent and he fights this off quickly! There's nothing worse than your child being sick. It makes us feel helpless as parents but your doing a great job taking care of him. Get better soon, baby boy!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> My blue dye BFPs always disappeared too. I was disappointed as I wanted to keep them

Me too! Since the first one faded out completely, I ended up peeing on one about 2 wks after my first BFP, hoping that it'd be dark enough where it wouldn't fully fade out and it actually did work. It DEF faded but the line was so dark that it was & still is there. I have a drawer full of my BFP tests! :haha:


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm praying for your little guy, lost. Like you said, I pray its nothing permanent and he fights this off quickly! There's nothing worse than your child being sick. It makes us feel helpless as parents but your doing a great job taking care of him. Get better soon, baby boy!!

Thanks hun. He's just had more of his inhaler as he was wheezing a little more. Such a brave boy, very proud of him! <3 Fingers crossed he's better soon, he's had this nasty cough for over a week now! :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

I have a bag full of positive hits too. Surprisingly the digital still says pregnant lol


----------



## Lost7

Jrepp said:


> I have a bag full of positive hits too. Surprisingly the digital still says pregnant lol

Oh my gosh really? What test is that?! :shock:


----------



## Jrepp

Just the clear blue digital test. Not the one with the weeks estimator but the one that says pregnant/not pregnant


----------



## Lost7

WOW - that's good. Over here the digitals last less than 24 hours.


----------



## Jrepp

The one with the weeks died after a day or two.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> I have a bag full of positive hits too. Surprisingly the digital still says pregnant lol

LUCKY! Dh and I were so disappointed when our digi went negative about 4-5 days later...can't remember @ this point. I was hoping so badly that that one would still say pregnant! I still have it though..:haha:

Edit-just saw your clearblue was the only one to stay positive. Mine was a wk estimator and that one and the FRER digi both went blank around the same time. We looked at it like "oh no! We aren't pregnant anymore!" LOL...Clearly we are but I hated seeing them go blank!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies :hi:

My internet is back up and running so I'll be better able to keep up and update on here now. 

40+4 today and still nothing... I'm not even counting the huge amount of cm and plug I got when I went to the loo this morning as anything anymore as it has not brought anything on since 39+1.

Lost, I'm so happy to see you got a new car :dance: That would for sure make me feel better after a BFN cycle. Hopefully you get your BFP this cycle but if not I wonder what DH is going to get you to top the car :haha:

All joking done I really have my FX for the BFP and the video will be tons of fun to watch

How is your brave little man doing? I'm sorry he is/was poorly and hope he is better now :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> My internet is back up and running so I'll be better able to keep up and update on here now.
> 
> 40+4 today and still nothing... I'm not even counting the huge amount of cm and plug I got when I went to the loo this morning as anything anymore as it has not brought anything on since 39+1.
> 
> Lost, I'm so happy to see you got a new car :dance: That would for sure make me feel better after a BFN cycle. Hopefully you get your BFP this cycle but if not I wonder what DH is going to get you to top the car :haha:
> 
> All joking done I really have my FX for the BFP and the video will be tons of fun to watch
> 
> How is your brave little man doing? I'm sorry he is/was poorly and hope he is better now :hugs:

:wave: Horrah for internet! :happydance:
Sorry to hear it's a slow process for you at the moment, I have been thinking about you! Fingers crossed little man makes a move soon!

Thanks hun, plodding along in the old car at the moment, new car isn't yet available for pick up! It's not even registered yet! :lol:

My little man is okay, a long road to go but he's making good progress I think! He's still taking his inhaler (he puts the little mask on SO well!) and his antibiotics. 

As for videos - I've got some crackers lined up, whilst I'm waiting for more tests to arrive to do a massive video about which is more sensitive - I've done a ''Can you use a OPK as a HPT'' A LOT of people think it's possible that before AF comes a positive OPK is indicative of a :bfp: So I've done a video :lol:

It's so hot in the UK at the moment, I didn't use the lighting today as the heat is already unbearable, even at only 10:30am! :shock: 

Keep well hunny, fingers crossed your little man comes soon, I want to see pictures and I really hope everything goes as well as it can and you get a lovely birth <3


EDIT: Started temping today... CD5, Pretty little dot, wondering where it'll be tomorrow :lol:`


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love that dot!!! I remember my first dot like it was yesterday :haha:

I'm going to have so much fun watching your charts!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha - thanks hun :lol:
I think if you click my chart you can see my last charts, does it work like that :lol:


----------



## Lost7

Oh yes, I think you can see my other charts :lol:
You can see I was temping and ovulating etc. You'll also see the two blank charts from the last complicated miscarriage and my 10-11 LP :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If it helps any, I had average 29 day cycles and ovulated cd 19 on my BFP cycle. So I got pregnant on a 10 day lp. It is not impossible :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun :hugs: 
Still really annoyed my GP won't prescribe me progesterone, feeling so angry!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lost, have you guys seen a specialist or thought about that? Maybe they could help you a bit better if your GP isn't being helpful


----------



## Lost7

Nope - she won't refer me to a fertility specialist until his SA comes back (will be 6 weeks from now)... 
She said he's more than likely at fault and that ''natures way'' is miscarrying. I swear - one more person say that and I'll lose it! :evil:
I've bought some natural progesterone cream off Amazon but it won't be anywhere near as good as the prescribed stuff - still, better than nothing I'm hoping! I've a new update vlog coming online soon - kind of lists all that's been happening really! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Regardless of whether that is true or not YOU DO NOT SAY SH*T LIKE THAT to somebody who has experienced any form of a loss. 
I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Agreed. That is a MESSED UP way of speaking to someone who is dealing with a loss. No bedside manner whatsoever.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

How are you Angela? I hope you are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I'm doing okay. We are doing a cycle au naturale this month because DH has to get his re-analysis done due to the low count last IUI cycle. I'm going out of town this weekend but it should work out beautifully because I will be back on CD12. (Usually I O bw CD 14 & CD 17).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well keeping my FX for you and maybe your body reacts great to a natural cycle again :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lost7

FX Angela :dust:

Thanks ladies, when i was given the beta result that had dropped (from 31 to 24) that doctor also felt the need to tell me it's ''nature's selection'' blah blah - every doctor since has just repeated what she said and I'm livid. There is a reason I keep miscarrying and I won't rest until I know why! :evil:

Had more drama on FB yesterday - I WAS a member of a TTC group, one of their Admins felt it was appropriate to say she's trying to trap her partner into a pregnancy she knows he'll want aborted - then also said she'll ''post what she likes because she's Admin'' I shortly after left that group, couldn't believe what I was reading. One of the other Admins also asked the group creator WTF just happened and apparently the creator of the group is Godmother to the admin who posted that, so banned the Admin who like myself didn't agree with such a post on the group, I tell you - Glad to have left that group! :evil:


----------



## Lost7

I just made this.

I am now on Cycle 10 and I won't be leaving with :witch: I'm determined to get that :bfp:

I've gone back to temping (see my sig), I have had to buy my own Progesterone as the GP won't prescribe - even with strong proof I need it, I am armed with OPK's, Clearblue Digital OPK's, I am also armed with Vitamin B6 and Conceive Plus.

We previously conceived using Balance Activ, we've had two cycles of Pre-seed (not worth the price tag IMHO) and now we're trying Conceive plus.

We are both determined. Hopefully he won't need the semen analysis in 4 weeks time as we'll have that :bfp:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

GREAT attitude and plan for cycle 10!!!!! 

Tons of :dust: to you


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun, I'm feeling motivational and determined! We WILL do this! :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You can get your BFP and I can go into labour :friends:


----------



## Lost7

It won't be too much longer for you hun, I'm desperate to see a picture of him! 
Sending labour dust your way :dust:

I still have a long wait to even ovulate :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hated the wait to ovulate more than I hated to wait for BFP or BFN


----------



## Lost7

Yeah - me too! I think it's because in the 2ww you can symptom spot a little and you're waiting for changes and things, waiting to ovulate you're just bored of waiting, there's nothing that you can change, apart from stocking up on OPK's and keep taking the temp! :lol:

EDIT: you see my little dip this morning? :lol:


----------



## bombshellmom

I also hate the wait to ovulate!!! But the wait overall is just killing me and time is dragging on! :(


I'm on CD15, FF says I O today!!!! DTD this morning so feeling hopeful about that! 2WW starting, I'm getting more and more impatient. I want to pee on some sticks soooo bad!!!


----------



## Lost7

:dust: Bless you hun!
I've had to deal with 2 :bfp: announcements today on F'book. One lady always moaning at me that her husband didn't finish inside her and someone on their third cycle after their loss. 
I want to feel happy for them, I really do. But I feel so bitter it's them and not me. Does that make me a horrible person? :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

Definitely not. We all have gone through periods where we are bitter about others BFP's. I still get incredibly jealous when I see a bfp announcement. I don't think it goes away when you struggle and see others succeed who haven't even been trying.


----------



## cutieq

FX bombshellmom. I love the positivity in your ticker!

Lost7, it doesn't make you a horrible person. It makes you human. It's a normal reaction.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies, just going through a really bad patch at the moment. Along with the 2 announcements yesterday, a friend gave birth and watching soaps to try and escape all this one person in a regular soap I watch found out she's 5 months pregnant :shock: 

Been doing more reading last night (terrible I know), definitely low on progesterone, explains most things! I've also been reading on Maca for TTC and have also bought some of that. 

Hope you all have a great weekend, I've got another busy weekend planned with the kiddies, BBQ's, Swimming and country parks! I will be online but probably in the evenings and I will catch up, like eventually :lol:

Another temp drop today, all so slight :lol:


----------



## bombshellmom

cutieq said:


> FX bombshellmom. I love the positivity in your ticker!
> 
> Lost7, it doesn't make you a horrible person. It makes you human. It's a normal reaction.

Thanks! Lol hopefully being positive will stick if we don't catch this cycle! Sometimes it's hard to stay encouraged.


----------



## Lost7

I'm hoping since there's no new message from the lady past her due date - things are happening for her! :dust: Maybe my labour dust worked :lol:


----------



## Wishing1010

She is still pregnant, hopefully not for much longer!

It took us over 4 years to get this sticky BFP and it was heartbreaking each time I saw some one else get a BFP. It is a completely natural response to be upset. :hugs: i now have labor envy lol!


----------



## Lost7

He he! :dust: for you too! Fingers crossed for you both, in this heat - I certainly don't envy you let's put it that way. :wave:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost7 said:


> :dust: Bless you hun!
> I've had to deal with 2 :bfp: announcements today on F'book. One lady always moaning at me that her husband didn't finish inside her and someone on their third cycle after their loss.
> I want to feel happy for them, I really do. But I feel so bitter it's them and not me. Does that make me a horrible person? :cry:

No way! I had to deal with so many announcements and all of my bffs and my SIL all getting pregnant during the 2 years that I was try sooo hard that it got to the point where I stopped going on FB completely! I had the same exact feelings as you. I wanted to be happy but I just couldn't be because they accidentally got what I wanted so badly. We can't help these feelings. I think almost every woman who's actively trying feels like that over a bfp announcement. It doesn't make you a horrible person by any means!

Good luck this month, btw! Can't wait for testing time to come back around! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Just realized I answered kinda late! Haha.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lost7 said:


> I'm hoping since there's no new message from the lady past her due date - things are happening for her! :dust: Maybe my labour dust worked :lol:

Thanks for updating on my behalf Wishing :D

Sorry for being quiet... I forgot that I updated here as well about still being pregnant.
41 Weeks today and still going with no signs of anything going to happen soon.

Have been booked for an induction on Monday morning if I haven't gone into labor before then. So either way by next week Tuesday I should have my baby with me :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Mary........Facebook? Yes I'm still bugging you about it.

Send some labor dust my way too!


----------



## bombshellmom

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping since there's no new message from the lady past her due date - things are happening for her! :dust: Maybe my labour dust worked :lol:
> 
> Thanks for updating on my behalf Wishing :D
> 
> Sorry for being quiet... I forgot that I updated here as well about still being pregnant.
> 41 Weeks today and still going with no signs of anything going to happen soon.
> 
> Have been booked for an induction on Monday morning if I haven't gone into labor before then. So either way by next week Tuesday I should have my baby with me :dance:Click to expand...

41 weeks, geez! I gave birth at 40 weeks and 2 days which was the day that I was supposed to be induced, maybe you will go before then! FX for you! Can't wait to see your little squishy!<3


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> No way! I had to deal with so many announcements and all of my bffs and my SIL all getting pregnant during the 2 years that I was try sooo hard that it got to the point where I stopped going on FB completely! I had the same exact feelings as you. I wanted to be happy but I just couldn't be because they accidentally got what I wanted so badly. We can't help these feelings. I think almost every woman who's actively trying feels like that over a bfp announcement. It doesn't make you a horrible person by any means!
> 
> Good luck this month, btw! Can't wait for testing time to come back around! ;)

Thanks hun! :hugs: You definitely want to be happy for them but then you're filled with so many other feelings but happiness for them! I take my hat off to ladies who have had to put up with these kind of announcements yet are genuinely happy for others, that used to be me, I just think 8 miscarriages now has made me a bitter person! :cry:
Testing day, yes... Have to ovulate first :lol:
This cycle I am taking a more advanced approach, temping again, OPK's still doing, taking Vitamin B6, going to start Maca Root when it arrives, also doing natural progesterone cream after the :bfp: OPK... Also using conceive plus. Fingers crossed for this cycle. We're so ready! 
I have an app on my phone called 'whisper' and the night of these announcements it decided to send me a notification of what someone had 'whispered' I swiped it off the screen a little too fast but I did see the words 'husband' and 'pregnant' :evil: 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping since there's no new message from the lady past her due date - things are happening for her! :dust: Maybe my labour dust worked :lol:
> 
> Thanks for updating on my behalf Wishing :D
> 
> Sorry for being quiet... I forgot that I updated here as well about still being pregnant.
> 41 Weeks today and still going with no signs of anything going to happen soon.
> 
> Have been booked for an induction on Monday morning if I haven't gone into labor before then. So either way by next week Tuesday I should have my baby with me :dance:Click to expand...

Induction, woo hoo! I have fingers crossed he comes before then hun! :dust: My little man decided to come at 40+11 so 41+4! Beautiful home birth after caesarean with him, a 20 hour labour but it was worth it :lol: Best of luck for when it does happen hun, fingers crossed it's not much longer for you - this weather and being heavily pregnant would do my nuts in! :lol: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the well wishes ladies :hugs:

I will update with a pic as soon as I am back home and able too. I highly doubt I'll go into labor myself so I've made peace with induction.

Lost, it is Winter in South Africa so I am lucky not hot and uncomfy. I can snuggle on the couch with my pj's and blankets :dance:

How are you ladies doing so far with your cycles?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I know its been a while since I posted but thought id pop in see how you all doing and update you.

I think I mentioned that May cycle was :bfn:... :(

But I'm on June Cycle now and on CD 14 so I'm around ovulation time! This is my third cycle with follicle tracking and trigger shots and if we don't get our :bfp: this time then we have to take one month break before seeing the Gynae Consultant in August :(

So I went for my scan CD 12 this time and my lining was 7mm (they like it to be 7mm or more) And had three follicles maturing!! One on my left ovary 20mm and two on my right which were 15 and 16mm. So had my HCG shot early on CD 12 instead of CD 13 which is when I normally had it. So I'm thinking ovulation might of been a day earlier then usual :shrug: 

Anyway I think my :sex: timing is still good. We have done so far.. CD 6,8,9,10,12,13 and twice today morning and afternoon on CD 14.


----------



## Lost7

*Wunnabubba:* I much prefer being pregnant in the Winter months, I hate the heat and humidity, we had a GREAT thunderstorm last night, tempted to put the video up on my youtube, it was awesome!
Can't wait for piccies hun, Well you never know... 

I'm CD8 hun, around 9 days until ovulation, thought it could be delayed due to the Vitamin B6, can't wait to try out the progesterone in the 2ww. 
Looking at taking Maca Root when it arrives and next cycle I'll be trying Soy - if I don't have a :bfp: by then of course! 

:hugs:

*SarahLou:* :wave: Welcome back :) 
Sorry about the :bfn: - I'm used to my :bfn: by now! What cycle are you on hun? I've just started Cycle 10! :shock:
Ovulation time sounds good to me :) Get some :spermy:

Fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you this cycle hun, although some couples do take a 'month of' and fall pregnant due to the lack of stress about it all - so you never know.

Definitely some good timing there - a little like me and my Fiancé!

:dust:


----------



## ab75

Everyone was laughing at me yesterday Lost as I slept right through the electrical storm that we had,I never heard a thing!! Love storms too :rofl:


----------



## Lost7

ab75 said:


> Everyone was laughing at me yesterday Lost as I slept right through the electrical storm that we had,I never heard a thing!! Love storms too :rofl:

No way! :shock: 
I was nearly in tears I was that scared :oops: 
Fiancé was snoring his head off (you'll hear him on the vid if I upload), and there I am cowering in the corner! It went on for over an hour! :shock: At a couple of points the fan kept cutting out so we nearly lost electric a couple of times. At around 2am I lost the will to keep my eyes open and fell asleep, despite being terrified :lol:

The only good thing was it didn't disturb any of my 6 beautiful children sleeping, I don't want them seeing me scared then being scared too, that said I think I'd put on a brave face for them :lol:


----------



## Lost7

Couldn't resist - that's what we had this morning! :shock: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1RmXEXzipU


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> Couldn't resist - that's what we had this morning! :shock:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1RmXEXzipU

SO pretty! All we have here in Michigan is humidity right now. Dying :nope: and our AC is broken :growlmad:

I looove storms! so lucky!! can't wait for one!


----------



## Lost7

We don't have air con, hardly worth it for a few weeks of the year. We just melt lol. You have my sympathy though, I hate the humidity!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I know its been a while since I posted but thought id pop in see how you all doing and update you.
> 
> I think I mentioned that May cycle was :bfn:... :(
> 
> But I'm on June Cycle now and on CD 14 so I'm around ovulation time! This is my third cycle with follicle tracking and trigger shots and if we don't get our :bfp: this time then we have to take one month break before seeing the Gynae Consultant in August :(
> 
> So I went for my scan CD 12 this time and my lining was 7mm (they like it to be 7mm or more) And had three follicles maturing!! One on my left ovary 20mm and two on my right which were 15 and 16mm. So had my HCG shot early on CD 12 instead of CD 13 which is when I normally had it. So I'm thinking ovulation might of been a day earlier then usual :shrug:
> 
> Anyway I think my :sex: timing is still good. We have done so far.. CD 6,8,9,10,12,13 and twice today morning and afternoon on CD 14.

Looking great so far hun!! Your BFP will be here in no time just need to have faith and keep bd'ing :hugs:

Cannot wait to follow your cycle!



Lost7 said:


> *Wunnabubba:* I much prefer being pregnant in the Winter months, I hate the heat and humidity, we had a GREAT thunderstorm last night, tempted to put the video up on my youtube, it was awesome!
> Can't wait for piccies hun, Well you never know...
> 
> I'm CD8 hun, around 9 days until ovulation, thought it could be delayed due to the Vitamin B6, can't wait to try out the progesterone in the 2ww.
> Looking at taking Maca Root when it arrives and next cycle I'll be trying Soy - if I don't have a :bfp: by then of course!
> 
> :hugs:

Rain and thunder weather is only cool when I'm at home... not work. My cats also aren't too fond of it :haha:

Urght the wait to ovulate... :coffee: FX for a BFP so that you don't have to try more stuff!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Hun! Yes me too! Still feeling motivated about getting the :bfp: It's coming alright just a matter of when :)
Yeah, still waiting to ovulate lol!


----------



## TTC74

I just got back from a 4 day convention. I was with a group of women. So, I didn't temp or do OPKs. I just did an OPK and its negative. Hopefully I haven't Od yet. Also, tomorrow DH has to give a sample for a SA. So, hopefully I don't O until CD 15 or later so that he can have time for some swimmers to build up.


----------



## TTC74

Scratch the last plan. DH is going to reschedule his SA. Apparently, he was done waiting for me to come back home. So, the requisite abstaining period for the SA is ruined.


----------



## Lost7

Just want to wish you well on your induction today WannaBubba. :hugs:
I really hope everything goes well for you. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Lost I would go easy on the B6. I took it one cycle and didn't ovulate until cd40, having stopped it at cd35.


----------



## Lost7

laurac1988 said:


> Lost I would go easy on the B6. I took it one cycle and didn't ovulate until cd40, having stopped it at cd35.

How many mg's were you taking? I am more than aware thanks hun. <3 
I was taking 100mg a few cycles ago and I thought it was going to delay it so stopped at CD13 but still ovulated on time. But I am well aware it has affected some women's ovulation. :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Wannabubba, you're getting induced today?! :happydance:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Eagerly awaiting news wannabubba! :hugs: <3


----------



## ab75

^^there's an update in her journal xx


----------



## Lost7

I can't find it. I'm on my phone so don't see the author.


----------



## ab75

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3683-wunnabubba-having-bubba-june-2015-a.html


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun. Awww, massive congrats to her, he's adorable. <3


----------



## bombshellmom

5dpo!! this is taking forever!!


----------



## Lost7

Swap places? Wish I was 5dpo. I'm only CD11. Waiting to ovulate, still. :coffee:


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> Swap places? Wish I was 5dpo. I'm only CD11. Waiting to ovulate, still. :coffee:

It's been a long 20 days this cycle for me so far!!! Pretty sure I've read more in the last 20 days than ever before in my life lol


----------



## Lost7

Aw wow - just noticed your signature. You've put a ticker up if you are! :) 
I've just put one of those on my Journal home page. :) I like your ticker more though, so might change mine :lol:


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> Aw wow - just noticed your signature. You've put a ticker up if you are! :)
> I've just put one of those on my Journal home page. :) I like your ticker more though, so might change mine :lol:

I know right!! I saw someone from another thread that had the same one and I thought it was a cool idea!! So I stole it :D :thumbup:


----------



## Lost7

Hehe. I've chosen the humor version. I've put it on my Journal so I don't see it in the posts and if I can't change it during :witch: I'll only get stressed when I do see it again that I could have been preggers :lol:

Good luck on testing.


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> Hehe. I've chosen the humor version. I've put it on my Journal so I don't see it in the posts and if I can't change it during :witch: I'll only get stressed when I do see it again that I could have been preggers :lol:
> 
> Good luck on testing.

I was thinking the same thing! It would really upset me!:( I had a pregnancy tracker on my phone and I didn't realize I still had it on there from my mc in December, I opened it and I would be like 36 weeks right now - it really hurt the feels. My due date would have been August 9th. Baaad mistake lol


----------



## Lost7

Awe sweetie :hugs:
I'd have been 26 weeks today. Opened up the newspaper app and found loads of whispers about guilt free abortions, sent me crazy all evening. :cry: x


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Much sticky :dust: heading your way!!!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Thank you wishing :hugs:
Sending labour dust your way, sorry you're poorly :( :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm hanging in there, lost my plug and had bloody show today so maybe sooner rather than later!


----------



## Lost7

Oh yes definitely! I lost my plug early right until labour. Day before labour? Blood streaked! Fingers crossed for you! Here, have some more labour dust!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> Awe sweetie :hugs:
> I'd have been 26 weeks today. Opened up the newspaper app and found loads of whispers about guilt free abortions, sent me crazy all evening. :cry: x

Sorry about your loss, too! :hugs: sometimes it is frustrating to hear about people that are not ready for kids getting pregnant so easily, and then you've had losses ...makes you wonder why they got to keep theirs, or would have been able to - yet you couldn't? :( I try not to be jealous about it, but sometimes it feels like the whole world is just rubbing it in your face!!


----------



## TTC74

Starting to wonder if I'm going to O this cycle. I usually O during natural cycles by CD14-15. Today is CD14 and I still haven't gotten a positive OPK.


----------



## Michellebelle

Maybe that's good news Angela and your body is growing a better egg.

Sorry I've been pretty quiet here. Been recovering emotionally from the miscarriage and looking forward to trying again.. It just feels so far away. 

Hi to everyone! Hope to read back and catch up soon.


----------



## Lost7

bombshellmom said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Awe sweetie :hugs:
> I'd have been 26 weeks today. Opened up the newspaper app and found loads of whispers about guilt free abortions, sent me crazy all evening. :cry: x
> 
> Sorry about your loss, too! :hugs: sometimes it is frustrating to hear about people that are not ready for kids getting pregnant so easily, and then you've had losses ...makes you wonder why they got to keep theirs, or would have been able to - yet you couldn't? :( I try not to be jealous about it, but sometimes it feels like the whole world is just rubbing it in your face!!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks hun. <3 
It really is! It's really hard to emotionally deal with, months or even years down the line you wonder who they would have been and what they'd have become! It's strange to think had I never miscarried any of them, I'd have 14 children by now! :shock: I miss them all terribly. I had a tribute tattoo done a few years ago, it's really big and on my back. 

It's a heart, with ribbon wrapped around, angel wings either side and a halo above. On the ribbon going across it, it says in loving memory of, my nan and gramps name, my little brother who passed aged 6 weeks name and then ''mummies angels'' to signify all those I've lost <3


----------



## ab75

That's a lovely tribute Lost xx


----------



## Lost7

Trying to find a picture to share, I have one on FB somewhere :oops:


----------



## Lost7

This is one from timehop. I can't find the original on FB :oops:

You'll get the idea what the other half looks like mind. :hugs:

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q590/Sonia_Minchin/tattoo_zpsaxetq5pt.jpg


----------



## TTC74

I haven't had a pos OPK yet but I had a drastic temp dip today. Since my husband appears to have a low count, I was planning on abstaining until I have a good indication of O (I.e., pos OPK). But now I'm wondering if today is the day and I just missed the lh surge somehow. I'm CD15 and I usually O on CD14-15 on natural cycles. Does anyone have anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Jrepp

With the ewcm on cd 12 and 13, along with the dip today I think that ovulation may just be today. Perhaps you can get one quick bd in. From release of the egg you still have 12-24 hours before the egg isn't good and sperm can get up there relatively quickly.


----------



## Lost7

Jrepp: Are you going to do another youtube video before you have the baby? I've been secretly stalking you on YT :lol: 
I'd love to see the belly now! :)


----------



## melewen

I'd definitely BD today Angela!


----------



## bombshellmom

Lost7 said:


> This is one from timehop. I can't find the original on FB :oops:
> 
> You'll get the idea what the other half looks like mind. :hugs:
> 
> https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q590/Sonia_Minchin/tattoo_zpsaxetq5pt.jpg

That's a lovely tattoo!! I wanted to get a tattoo for my little angel baby as well!! Just don't know what to get!

FX for your rainbow this month lost!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun :flower:
I am feeling hopeful! 

If not, well I get my new car before :witch: arrives so I'm sure that'll entertain me with all the gadgets in that! :lol:


----------



## Jrepp

Lost - I will. I never got around to the 35 Weeek Bumpdate as week 36 was so crazy but I plan to film week 36 probably tomorrow. But here is my pic for the week. The ones on top are last week, the ones on bottom this week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC74

Big sigh of relief! Got my pos OPK.


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Jrepp, you look absolutely gorgeous! How do you do it? When ever I am heavily pregnant I look worn out :lol: Each bump picture I have such a miserable face on me :lol: :oops:

Absolutely stunning - can't wait for you to film it, I am hooked on YT, I swear. :oops: Stalking everyone's, live tests, vlogs about their cycles, scans, gender reveals and of course ''bumpdates''! <3


----------



## Lost7

Wishing1010 said:


> Good luck ladies!!! :dust:

Thanks hun! :hugs: 
Sending more labour dust your way! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

YAY! Great news Angela!

Well, my appointment this morning was a bit of a disappointment. The doctor is having me wait a FULL cycle after I get AF before starting again. I was hoping he would give me the drugs after getting AF. The good news is he doesn't have an issue of us trying on our own, but he is pretty convinced I don't produce good eggs without the help of fertility drugs, so our chances are very tiny. It was a disappointing day. 

Also, that means I need to go back to my OB in August to get my cervix checked and keep my fingers crossed that cancer cells haven't come back, otherwise my TTC days are probably over. I was hoping I could get pregnant before having to cross that road. There is a good chance everything will be fine, but I just have this fear that it will come back with bad news.


----------



## Lost7

Michelle, I'm really sorry to hear that hun. Our doctors never advised us to not try after the last loss! In fact they never put a time on it ever! :shock:

Really hope that appointment goes well and I imagine the fear is normal hun. Here if you need a chat :flower:

As for me, a huge BBT temp dip this morning. I have a feeling ovulation may happen soon (I'm hoping, lol). I used IC's with FMU (I know you're not supposed to but I have such a stash now I thought why not, lol) both look considerably darker than yesterday's.
However, CB dual hormone monitor gave me another low. 
That said - it wouldn't be the first time that's missed my surge. I will be testing with IC's again in 6 hours - roughly 3pm.


----------



## laurac1988

The CB tests didnt pick up my surge until about 24 hours after ICs were positive  Good luck


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun, whenever I have continued testing with IC's and got a positive I've then done a CB digital and got the peak, but since these tests are only supposed to be 'FMU only' I would have missed it, had I not tested again. 

When I first started using them (for the trial) I noticed they'd pick the peak up, then I'd test during the day with the IC's and then get a peak but there have been a few cycles now - where they're wrong. :evil:


----------



## TTC74

I'm pretty sure I Od last night sometime. My temp is back up to par after the pos OPKs yesterday and the temp dip. I anticipate that my temps will climb tomorrow.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Lost. My husband said something after the appt that made sense. He said that he guesses that they want to be sure my body is all recovered and ready if we are going to invest in drugs again since it is expensive. It sounded like the doctor was fine us trying on our own next cycle, just that the doctor didn't think it would result in a pregnancy. I have a hope that we will prove him wrong.


----------



## Michellebelle

Looks like that to me too Angela! Are you going to bd today too, just in case?


----------



## Lost7

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks Lost. My husband said something after the appt that made sense. He said that he guesses that they want to be sure my body is all recovered and ready if we are going to invest in drugs again since it is expensive. It sounded like the doctor was fine us trying on our own next cycle, just that the doctor didn't think it would result in a pregnancy. I have a hope that we will prove him wrong.

:hugs: Aww hun. Yes - you prove them wrong sweetie. :flower:


----------



## Lost7

45 minutes until I am POAS. Albeit an OPK or two. :lol:
I'm also going to check for CM, the medicine I take to improve my CM is working I believe. I'll update the CM in my Journal for those who are interested. FX my OPK is looking a little darker. I need to ovulate soon, I'm so impatient. :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Looks like o could be today!


----------



## TTC74

I know what you mean, Lost. I was impatient as could be this cycle (and always frankly). I was terrified that I would have another one of my famous 3 week annovulatory cycles this month. On natural cycles, I usually O around CD14-CD15. So, come CD14 when I was still getting negative OPKs, I was sure it was an annovulatory cycle. Fortunately, it looks like I was wrong! 

I'm with you Michelle. I know the odds are against me getting pregnant this cycle, but I'm going to prove them wrong! 

I thought about BDing again today just to be sure, but frankly, with DHs count being so low after a 2-3 day abstention, I don't know that it would do much good to BD 2 days in a row. :shrug: Even his volume is low when we BD 2 days in a row (sorry if that's TMI).


----------



## Lost7

I have some really exciting news ladies!
I had my last baby last June, since then I have never seen or felt any CM of any description, the lake dried up for some silly reason. 
I have been doing all I can this cycle to produce CM and it's worked!
So far into my cycle I have taken Vitamin B6, Guaifenesin & Maca Root.
On CD4 I started Vitamin B6 (to lengthen LP)
On CD10 I started Maca Root and on CD11 I started Vitamin B6, Guaifenesin.
Later on CD10 I saw some creamy CM! RESULT! 
Today, CD13 I have seen some EWCM! 
I am now in tears that my body isn't broken, it just needs a little help with making CM! We'll Baby dance tonight. I'm so happy with it, I have to share it. I am over the moon that whatever I am taking has helped with producing it.


----------



## TTC74

I'm super annoyed. I had pos OPKs the day before yesterday. I felt O pains yesterday. My temp is not up today. I just want to scream at my chart and body.


----------



## Lost7

Ttc74, Are you sure they were positive? Maybe your body will gear up and try to ovulate again, I'd keep testing with the OPK's if I were you.

As for me, I still have another LOW on my CB dual hormone monitor this morning. Usually I am getting highs by now, all I can think of is the Vitamin B6 really might delay ovulation for me. Todays CM seems creamy again. No longer EW and I definitely have not missed my surge. Just have to wait and see I guess. I am out all day Sunday (CD16), leaving the house at 06:45am and getting back in around 7pm. So that really isn't an ideal day for a surge to be missed or :sex: :evil:


----------



## TTC74

I just posted an interesting post on the possibility and cost of IVF abroad if anyone is interested. It's in my TTC blog.


----------



## melewen

That's cool Angela! I read an article about how it's cheaper to go and live abroad and do IVF than to get it here.. Our healthcare system, bleh. So expensive. That would be a great option!


----------



## Lost7

Today is O day :) 
I predicted it would be today, but still over the moon.

I had one high on my CB dual (Saturday), then on Sunday (yesterday) got my peak. Usually you have a few days of highs then a peak but I don't care, at least I got my peak :)

Vitamin B6 hasn't delayed or brought forward my ovulation and that was a real worry for me as I'd done so much research and a lot of people said it affected their ovulation, however for me - that wasn't the case. :)

I am today ovulating on CD17 - as normal. My temps dipped and I've woken up to the normal Ovulation cramps that I get.

My surge only usually lasts for around 5 hours, but it's still going. :) 
Tomorrow is 1dpo and officially natural progesterone time! :happydance:
https://i.imgur.com/Zb8BG55.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/K4q3Boy.jpg


----------



## Michellebelle

That's great, Lost! Hope to see a nice temp jump for you tomorrow.

Over here, my temps are all over the place. I heard that the first "cycle" after a miscarriage can be weird. I just want to get on to the next one already!


----------



## Lost7

Yep! My first cycle after the last loss I bled CD15 ish until around CD20. I thought it was the start of a new cycle. Thankfully I used OPK's and ovulated on CD23 ish! 

Thanks Hun!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies 

I've not posted in a while but I was wondering if you could help me please? 

I had hcg injection on CD 12 (2nd July) I'm now CD23 and around 9-10dpo. I brought these pregnancy tests from my local pharmacy and took it today with afternoon urine. It looks positive to me... My injection was 11-12 days ago now well 12 days including injection day. What do you think of the result? I could see it with the Orange cover on but took it off for a better photo :shrug:

These measure at 5mui or greater.
 



Attached Files:







11042941_863805987000375_8734860319441018807_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









11241617_863805957000378_741164123570089165_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









11235335_863805970333710_1359133488033436393_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTC74

Sarah - It's hard to say. I've read that it can take up to the full 14 days for an hcg shot of 10K ius to clear the system.


----------



## Lost7

Living in the UK, I am no fan of those tests - I'm going to be honest. They are usually a pack of two so leave it for 2 days and re-test hun. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

It looks promising, but it could still be the hcg from the shot. I'd test again tomorrow or Wed and see if they are getting darker


----------



## cutieq

Lost, I've had BFP cycles going straight from high to peak, so it's definitely possible. Good luck!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm confused. Today I keep getting this feeling that I would associate with ovulation or even more so, implantation. But it's waaaaay too early for implantation, and my opks have been negative. So I just don't understand what this feeling could be. I know I shouldnt even try this cycle, but I still want to know what's going on!


----------



## melewen

Michelle can you explain the feeling..?


----------



## Lost7

cutieq said:


> Lost, I've had BFP cycles going straight from high to peak, so it's definitely possible. Good luck!

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just wanted to ask if you think these tests are getting darker. Period due on Friday and im 11dpo today :)
 



Attached Files:







11696017_864485956932378_5209311028760631303_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









11059706_864486266932347_6069578562409122459_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









11215074_864492560265051_6043725074671635759_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lost7

Definitely :bfp: Congrats :D


----------



## melewen

Sarah that definitely looks darker to me! That bottom one is a clear bfp in my opinion!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies :)

It is quite early though apparently im only around 3 weeks and 2 days/3days 

This is a better pic of this afternoons test.
 



Attached Files:







11215074_864492560265051_6043725074671635759_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## melewen

Wow that's very dark! Congrats! Do they have you on progesterone or anything?


----------



## SarahLou372

melewen said:


> Wow that's very dark! Congrats! Do they have you on progesterone or anything?

No they don't but that's what I'm worried about I just rang my Gynae unit and they going call me back when the nurse comes out of pre-op.


----------



## melewen

Mine gave me some because I'd been on progesterone cream OTC and they said it can't hurt and it might help. Definitely worth asking about! Good luck Hun!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Sarah! That's what my 11dpo test looked like


----------



## TTC74

Awesome sauce, Sarah! Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Sarah! First bit of advice: stop testing now. Line progression is going to majorly stress you out


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies :flower:

Jrepp - I'm going to try my best not to test anymore :haha: Thank you for the advice.

laurac1988 - its nice to hear that 11dpo is okay to get a :bfp:


----------



## Lost7

This natural progesterone is exhausting! I'm so tired I could fall asleep and it's only 3pm. It doesn't help I do suffer from Chronic Fatigue though - but still. 

Are there any other side effects of using natural progesterone - does anyone know?


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies so the nurse from my gynae unit rang me back and said they can't do anything until CD37! I've got to take my pregnancy test again then! And phone with the results and if :bfp: book a scan for week 6.

That's the earliest they can scan me apparently.


----------



## Lost7

Ladies - I desperately need advice. 
I believe myself to be 1dpo today. 

However - Just took an OPK - is this another positive OPK? 

Advice greatly appreciated - not sure whether to add the + to FF or not!

Thanks lovelies <3


----------



## TTC74

Lost - I don't think that's positive. Almost, but not quite. And, you might find yourself 1 DPO tomorrow. I Oed 2 days after my pos OPK this month.


----------



## TTC74

That stinks Sarah!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun. Not going to do the Progesterone this evening, will take more cough medicine and start P tomorrow!


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm going to see my doctor anyway and tell them about my conerns about progesterone levels and hcg levels.

Maybe even booking in with the midwife at the doctors be 4 weeks by time she's down my surgery again anyway. There nothing stopping me doing that but hospital won't book anything or see me for another 2-3 weeks yet!


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:


> Michelle can you explain the feeling..?

Hmmm I've been feeling it today too and I clearly haven't ovulated, so maybe it is just my ovaries preparing to release the egg? It feels like a dull ache, every so often close to the uterus area. :shrug:


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, Sarah! I hope you get to see your doc soon! So exciting!


----------



## melewen

Ah gotcha. It wouldn't make sense to have a cyst since you haven't exactly O'd yet since your last scan I assume. Maybe it's your body gearing up to release a mega egg!


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha that would be nice. I would love to shock my RE and get pregnant on an unmediated cycle!


----------



## Michellebelle

Btw.. I had bloodwork today and my hcg turned up negative for pregnancy, which means my body is returning to normal levels!


----------



## Lost7

2 dpo today ladies :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

So I spoken to the gynae unit again today because my pregnancy test is the same as yesterday still dark.. my hcg injection was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. And I'm CD25 toady. They want me to wait till CD 37 and test again then they will book me in for a scan.. they saying it could still be the injection. Which I think is wrong or it wouldn't be progressing like it is it would be getting fainter. And since my last two cycles with hcg shot all my test have been as white as a sheet.. even the same time now as last month. I tested for 7dpo-14dpo last two cycles and all :bfn: not even a faint line then af arrived. This time 10,11 and 12 dpo pressing :bfp: 

I miscarried at 5 weeks last time and I cant even find out how to get a beta hcg :cry:

In the bottom test is todays PM test at 12dpo just not wrote on it yet.
 



Attached Files:







11694873_864839476897026_5052411816008962853_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTC74

I am SO right there with you Michelle. Today I am 5 DPO on an unmedicated cycle and will likely have to do an unmedicated cycle next month too because of the timing of a work conference. It would ROCK to shock the RE with a BFP on an unmedicated cycle, though!


----------



## cutieq

Sarah, I know seeing a doc will reassure you but don't worry, you see those tests progressing and little bean hanging in there. I hate that they're making you wait but I guess it's procedure. I've been known to sneak off to another doctor when I don't get the answers or tests I want lol


----------



## SarahLou372

cutieq - Ive booked in with the midwife at my doctors for this Friday morning so I can ask about a blood test there I would just feel better if someone actually confirms me as pregnant :(

Im going be scared and nervous leading up to week 5 :(


----------



## TTC74

Sarah - I'm sure you will be scared through these first several weeks of pregnancy, but we all here pulling for you. :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Sarah, I'd say that definitely looks like a positive to me. I wouldn't think it would be this dark so long after the trigger. I know what you mean about wanting confirmation though!


----------



## Michellebelle

I got good news from my doc today. I can do a medicated cycle after AF shows! He was going to make we wait an extra month, but based on yesterday's blood results and testing neg for pregnancy hormone in my system, he gave us the go ahead.


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, Sarah!!!!


----------



## TTC74

That's great Michelle!


----------



## melewen

Awesome news Michelle!

And Sarah those are blazingly positive! I know how you feel though, wanting that confirmation. Hope you get it on Friday!


----------



## Lost7

Hi Ladies - I'm 3dpo today and got my crosshairs :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Sigh... Come on body, just ovulate! I want to move on to next cycle already. Especially now that I can do Follistim again and a trigger shot!


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats on the crosshairs, lost! FX you caught the eggy!!!

FX you O soon, Michelle!


----------



## Lost7

Wishing1010 said:


> Congrats on the crosshairs, lost! FX you caught the eggy!!!
> 
> FX you O soon, Michelle!

Thanks hun! Fingers crossed! :D


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay for crosshairs!

And thanks Kenna!

I'm actually wondering if this will just be an anovulatory cycle for me. If it means AF arrives sooner, that's fine with me.


----------



## TTC74

RE called today with DHs SA results. I won't know more until Monday but morphology is 1%. :cry:

I suspect that we will be moving on to donor IUI, but we shall see.


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww. Hugs Angela. Is that the same as it was last test?


----------



## TTC74

No Michelle! It's crazy! Last time it was normal morphism and motility with a low count! So, I don't know wth is going on. I can't wait to talk to the doc Monday.


----------



## Michellebelle

That is really weird. I hope you get some answers. On a positive, if last time it was normal, maybe they just got a weird sampling this time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## laurac1988

Oh hell. Sorry Angela! I hope you guys find a way to move forward x


----------



## Lost7

I second what Michellebelle said. Hopefully something went wrong with the sample or lab, especially since his last SA was normal. How long ago was that?

Ladies, I'm 5dpo today, really resisting the urge to test something chronic. Just want to POAS. :lol:
Slight temp dip today, had 'stitch' like pains last night - they've done. 
5dpo is too early to implant - right? I think the earliest is 6dpo but with the stitch pains last night then the temp dip this morning - it's sending my mind crazy lol. I know the temp did wasn't much but still... 

Still taking the Maca Root, Vitamin B6, Folic Acid & Natural Progesterone Cream. 
Testing on Tuesday - I'll be 8dpo - Still early by all accounts but at least I will have POAS and have satisfied that need. :lol:


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Sarah xx


----------



## Lost7

Temps gone back to today. Looking good, I think.


----------



## TTC74

Can you see it? Can you see it? FRER is still negative but there is definitely a second line on the super sensitive test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Lost7

I'm on my phone but I can't see anything, unfortunately isn't helped by the fact it looks blurry. Fingers crossed what ever you see gets darker.


----------



## TTC74

the inverted version of my tests this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooh I can see it on the inverted test. Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## TTC74

I will definitely retest tomorrow. Plus, I've got an appt with RE tomorrow. So, as long as it's the same or darker, I'll be begging for a beta.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo i see something!!!!


----------



## Lost7

I can see it on the inverts too, but be careful in case they are indents or evaps. They show up more in inverted photos, hence why people say not to invert them. 
Fingers crossed it gets darker though and that your RE does a beta to confirm either way and put your mind at rest.


----------



## TTC74

I sure hope this is it bc I've allowed myself to get super excited. I can definitely see the lines clearly (although faintly) in person. Plus, I did a test with SMU and got a very faint line line on a 3rd test.


----------



## ab75

I see something. Fx for you ttc xx


----------



## laurac1988

I don't see it at the mo, but that might be because the pic is blurry. The fact that you can see it in person is encouraging!


----------



## TTC74

DH can see the lines, too. He is super excited and can't wait for tomorrow's test!


----------



## TTC74

VFBFP on a FRER.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lost7

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## froggyfrog

Can't wait to see tomorrow's test! Be careful with the very very faint frers though because I have had evaps on them.


----------



## Lost7

Me too Froggy! Awful things. I don't see it on the FRER but I hope what ever you see gets darker.


----------



## cutieq

Exciting....!!


----------



## TTC74

My middle of the night much more clear result (I think). What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lost7

See that! 

Is my chart looking triphasic?


----------



## laurac1988

Angela I think I can see it, but the picture is really blurry so it's hard to tell. If you put a ring or something next to the test, it makes it easier for the camera to focus. 
Chart looks lovely, Lost. Fx!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sweetie &#128153;


----------



## TTC74

FMU.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lost7

Yep - see that.


----------



## laurac1988

Eeeeeek!


----------



## Lost7

Feeling utterly exhausted today. :coffee:


----------



## TTC74

How shocking is it that we'd reached the end of the road to the point of discussing donor sperm, donor emblems, etc. and it looks like we just lucked up on a natural cycle?!


----------



## Lost7

Why is it the more you wait for it to happen, the longer the cycles seem to get. Not physically but mentally - you just want to know either way and start again. Doesn't help of course I log into Facebook this morning only to find the lady who gave birth as I was last miscarrying had a surprise BFP and posted the pictures, eugh! Feeling annoyed at that somehow. :oops:


----------



## laurac1988

TTC74 said:


> How shocking is it that we'd reached the end of the road to the point of discussing donor sperm, donor emblems, etc. and it looks like we just lucked up on a natural cycle?!

that's fate for you  Always a surprise!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahhhhhhh! Congrats Angela! So very excited for you!


----------



## Michellebelle

Lost7 said:


> Why is it the more you wait for it to happen, the longer the cycles seem to get. Not physically but mentally - you just want to know either way and start again. Doesn't help of course I log into Facebook this morning only to find the lady who gave birth as I was last miscarrying had a surprise BFP and posted the pictures, eugh! Feeling annoyed at that somehow. :oops:

I know what you mean. I feel like this last year has gone on for so long.. Just because every month holds such significance when ttc and you just want to get that BFP!


----------



## Lost7

Michellebelle said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Why is it the more you wait for it to happen, the longer the cycles seem to get. Not physically but mentally - you just want to know either way and start again. Doesn't help of course I log into Facebook this morning only to find the lady who gave birth as I was last miscarrying had a surprise BFP and posted the pictures, eugh! Feeling annoyed at that somehow. :oops:
> 
> I know what you mean. I feel like this last year has gone on for so long.. Just because every month holds such significance when ttc and you just want to get that BFP!Click to expand...

:flower: Absolutely! Every month you watch your cycle in anticipation and wonder if it's going to go the way you want and every month leads to disappointment. Just have to buckle up, enjoy the ride and keep trying but that's easier said - than done! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Beta was drawn a little while ago. She says the results will be available for the RE at my 9:45 appt. the next hour is going to be brutal!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay angela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Does anyone know why my FF is giving me dotted lines? Almost everyone has solid lines - but me, what have I done wrong? :cry:


----------



## TTC74

Lost7 said:


> Does anyone know why my FF is giving me dotted lines? Almost everyone has solid lines - but me, what have I done wrong? :cry:

You haven't done anything wrong. It gives dotted lines when there is one indicator of O (temp shift usually) but solid lines when there are multiple indicators (temp shift plus pos OPK for example).


----------



## laurac1988

Not sure hun. You might need to fiddle with your settings. I wouldn't worry, though.


----------



## Lost7

Hmmm surely with the CM, Temp rise and + OPK that's multiple ways of detecting O? I've just tried a few different over ride settings, one takes out the O line and one raises the BBT, interestingly some woman on social media this morning said to my my cover line was in the wrong place, but I don't see how. It's not as if I tell FF where to put the lines, lol - it's on advanced mode and FF picks where my cover line sits.


----------



## laurac1988

I really wouldn't worry. You can see the clear temp shift


----------



## Jrepp

That's what happened with me the month I conceived. I was set to have foot surgery and start clomid + iui 3 days from when I got my bfp.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Laura, it is quite a shift upwards. :)


----------



## TTC74

Beta = 9.9/Early pregnancy. I go in for my doubling rate Friday. :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg!!! I'm soo freaking happy for you Angela!!!! Wooo! I knew there was a line on that FRER yest! What a miracle!!! Omgosshh!!! Thank you lord!!! :) 
I was just about to say, both yours ans Losts charts look amazing! 
Angela, I'm seriously jumping for joy right now!!! Cant wait for Fridays beta!!! Maybe dh just has trouble under pressure at the docs for his SA. Or this is a straight up miracle! Ive seen it happen for many women after an iui or ivf cycle. I'm so happy your one of them!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lost7

I thought to do a quantitative beta it's taken 48 hours apart, or are you having one Friday and another Sunday?


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omg!!! I'm soo freaking happy for you Angela!!!! Wooo! I knew there was a line on that FRER yest! What a miracle!!! Omgosshh!!! Thank you lord!!! :)
> I was just about to say, both yours ans Losts charts look amazing!
> Angela, I'm seriously jumping for joy right now!!! When do u have another beta?!

Aww thanks sweetie <3 

I just got a faint - but I'll wait to bring out the big guns! :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, they'll still get the correct doubling time because wed would technically be 48 hrs so Friday is double that so they'll want the levels to go up by 4x more rather than 2x. Did I explain that right?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo lost, I hope you get ur bfp too!! FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lost, they'll still get the correct doubling time because wed would technically be 48 hrs so Friday is double that so they'll want the levels to go up by 4x more rather than 2x. Did I explain that right?

With you! :thumbup:
I'll be requesting it for 48 hours, I don't think I could wait that long :lol: I was just born impatient :lol:


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ooo lost, I hope you get ur bfp too!! FX FX FX!!!!

Thanks sweetie.. It's one of those that don't photo well.. Had to apply a filter to make it more visible. SO won't believe it until no tweaking necessary, :lol:


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> Omg!!! I'm soo freaking happy for you Angela!!!! Wooo! I knew there was a line on that FRER yest! What a miracle!!! Omgosshh!!! Thank you lord!!! :)
> I was just about to say, both yours ans Losts charts look amazing!
> Angela, I'm seriously jumping for joy right now!!! Cant wait for Fridays beta!!! Maybe dh just has trouble under pressure at the docs for his SA. Or this is a straight up miracle! Ive seen it happen for many women after an iui or ivf cycle. I'm so happy your one of them!!! :wohoo:

The funny thing is that when I called and the nurse gave me his SA details she sounded like the results were grave. When we saw the RE today, he said they were really good and that he would be optimistic for either an IUI or natural pregnancy!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, I am too. They prob are having her wait though because of how early it is. They probably want to make sure everything is 100% correct by the time they do her double test. If her levels were above 25 today, they prob would have done it sooner. 
My clinic had me go every other day for a week and then gave me 4 days off before the last...which I was ok with at that point because the levels were rising wonderfully. If her levels double at exactly 48hrs, they'd be at about 18 on wed and 36 on Friday so I'm thinking they're hoping to confirm levels over 25, since thats the level they typically confirm pregnancy at, u know?

When are u testing again?!


----------



## Lost7

Tomorrow, lol - FMU. I'll be 8dpo. I'm doing IC's until 10dpo, then a CB digital on 11dpo. Might be tempted to do a FRER on 10dpo. :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Frer on 10dpo sounds good to me! :) lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, message me on FB with any updates/pics. I haven't been on here much so I'm happy we're friends on FB! Now I can stalk u in two places! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I'm so nervous after seeing other people's beta numbers. is 10 really low at 10 DPO?


----------



## SarahLou372

Congrats TTC74 :flower: 

I had my HCG betta on 3weeks and 5 days and it was 85 and had one at 4weeks exactly too and was 207. Im not having anymore but they want to give me a scan next Monday and I should be 5weeks and 1day. 

More nervous as im approaching 5 weeks again... :(


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Angela and Sarah. So good to see :bfp: after being MIA. :dance:

Prayers for a healthy and happy 9 mos.


----------



## melewen

Congrats Angela!!!!!! Best news ever!!!


----------



## Lost7

Another temp rise for me. I'll be surprised if this isn't my BFP coming.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Angela and Sarah! 

Angela - it's not about the numbers. It's about the doubling time. Try not to worry xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree with Laura, Angela. Its def not about the # but more so the doubling time. Congrats again!!!

Sarah, thats amazing news! I didn't even realize you got your bfp!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Congrats!!

Lost, your chart truly does look amazing! Can't wait to see your test!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Hun. Me either. Had AF type pains today. Think implantation? 10dpo test will be interesting! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

I don't know if you can see it in the pic, but I got a faint line on a Walmart test! This is the first time. So, hcg is on the rise!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## melewen

Lost when will you test?

Angela have you taken another FRER?


----------



## Lost7

Think I'm going to try and wait until 11-12dpo. 
I had AF pains yesterday which suggest implantation and a dip today might be indicative of that so want to give it a chance if you see what I mean. 

https://i.imgur.com/gnji0yT.jpg


----------



## TTC74

My morning FRER at 12 DPO. I feel like it should be darker but I'm probably just being paranoid.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC74

Clear blue from 12 DPO. I should be at 20+ hcg. Clearly positive. Just a tad light.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> My morning FRER at 12 DPO. I feel like it should be darker but I'm probably just being paranoid.

My frer was like that at 16dpo (Beta HCG was 537 miU/ml) even the control line was that faint and everything turned out well.... It'll get darker soon hun..... FX


----------



## melewen

I'll say everything turned out well daphne! :haha: we need Adam pictures!!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> I'll say everything turned out well daphne! :haha: we need Adam pictures!!

:haha: Haven't taken new pics yet... Probably do the monthly pictures though.... :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, ive read that same theory before on ID and I personally think there's truth to it. I bet you could still test with frer tomorrow :) Good luck!!!

Congrats again Angela!!! I know ive said it a million times on FB, lol, but I am truly so so happy and excited for you! Cant wait for your beta in 2 days!!!


----------



## Lost7

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lost, ive read that same theory before on ID and I personally think there's truth to it. I bet you could still test with frer tomorrow :) Good luck!!!

I've already been testing :lol: :oops: Click my Journal for todays pics, or go to the Pregnancy test section :lol: See what you think! <3


----------



## melewen

Wow lost!!!! Bfp to me :D


----------



## TTC74

Today's is much darker (today on bottom/yesterday on top). Plus, I turned a Digi pos!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

Fab tests Angela.... So happy for you..... Again congratulations to you and DH. Oh, and happy 4 weeks.... :dance:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Mel! Temp jumped up today. I'm not seeing anything on todays tests, feeling a little disapointed. Figured all those tests yesterday were lying and that I'll get a BFP soon! 
8dpo I had those AF pains, 9dpo temp dipped (implantation dip), 10dpo temps rocketed back up - so I'm adding 2 and 2 and hopefully, getting 4! Just one baby would be ace though! :happydance: 

Time will tell! Update and pic in my Journal <3


----------



## melewen

Awesome FRER Angela!!

Lost I am still believing this is your cycle!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sweetie! Just had another shadow on another different brand! Get darker already, too impatient lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, your temp looks amazing! I think your bfp is coming this month!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun <3 Love you lovelies, keeping me positive!
I think I'll be really surprised if it isn't coming, that said I really don't want to get my hopes up, I've already had some dodgy tests :lol:
Really hoping to have that :bfp: with our Rainbow by the weekend! AF due on Saturday. :evil: 

Thanks for your lovely comments ladies - it means so much to me! <3 :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you, lost!


----------



## Lost7

Thank you!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats Angela! Fx Lost!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

So excited we have BFPs (and potential BFPs) happening here! Congrats!

Over here.. Still waiting on O. I finally got a positive Opk.. So hoping it happens soon.


----------



## Lost7

At this point I am just waiting for AF though, with today's huge temp dip I can't get any less emotional.. 
Just done a vlog about my progress this cycle and I cried at the end. Me and my Fiancé were both in tears this morning. 

My AF temp range is around 36.70 - 36.85 and today's temp of 36.79 is right in there so I am just waiting for it to start now. I am heartbroken. I actually write this with tears streaming down my face, afraid I am going to kill the laptop with it being waterlogged! 


Is it so bad we both want a baby, to adore, to love, to care for, to give loving cuddles and kisses to? Seeing their beautiful faces on a scan, seeing a rounded belly, 10 fingers, 10 toes, to bring home our rainbow from hospital, to love and cherish until the day we die? Are we doing something wrong? Am I not allowed to give him his only child? Have I had too many children - does this mean I am a bad parent? Too many heart breaking thoughts going through my head right now. 

People have suggested maybe it's another chemical / miscarriage and at this point I am not going to agree, because to think I am going to have my 9th loss is completely tearing me apart, inside and out.


----------



## laurac1988

Take a deep breath, hun. It's not over until it's over xxxx


----------



## Lost7

:flower: Thank you <3


----------



## laurac1988

I know a lot of people get peeved when people say "it's not over until your period shows", but it's really not. Keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## melewen

Lost the reason I tested my bfp cycle was because I had a huge temp dip! I was like whatever I'll just test to mentally prepare myself for the next cycle and lo and behold.. So Laura is very right! It's not over til it's over! And with that huge temp dip around when I was expecting AF, it won't be over for about 8 more weeks :) fx for you!! :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! I never dip by the cover line, but if I hadn't adjusted today's temperature that's right where it would have been! I know some people dislike BBT adjusters but I use them quite often! I wake up at different hours (due to baby) so unless I discard most temperatures - that's where I am! I woke 2.5 hours early today and putting in my temperature (without adjustment) it would be just above the cover line - a really big dip, :bfn: though! 
I am 11dpo and I have heard you can implant as late as 12dpo - so I'm praying and hoping but not getting my hopes up. :flower:


----------



## Lost7

NON adjusted today's temp..

https://i.imgur.com/UHRTdb9.jpg


----------



## Lost7

And this is it - adjusted..

https://i.imgur.com/tsvLbAg.jpg


----------



## Lost7

The ONLY 10 day LP I have ever had has been the first cycle after miscarriage.. AF is due tomorrow! She dare turn up a day early! :evil:


----------



## TTC74

Beta - 46! That's a doubling time of 1.8. I'll take it.:happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So veryyy happy for you Angela!!!!! Wooooo!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mommymillard

Good morning ladies! I haven't posted in a very very long time. I had a chemical in February and again in March. Well I got a positive pregnancy test Friday July 19 and Sunday morning I woke up to blood. Went in and they said my hcg was 7 and there wasn't anything on the ultrasound. Went to my regular Ob yesterday for my yearly check up and they confirmed a miscarriage today :( this sucks! Anyone get pregnant with a viable pregnancy right after a mc? I'm so confused. It took us a year and a few months to get pregnant with out first and then only one month for our last two to fall pregnant. I'm going on 9 months this go around now ten....any encourage the is great! Congrats to those that have had bfp lately! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, I had a BIG temp dip at 11dpo (which u cant see on my chart because I discarded it to keep my temps looking pretty since I knew it was bfp after the IVF lol) so there's still hope it can rise back up. 

Try not to beat yourself up. The average time to conceive for many couples is 12 cycles. The majority of us ladies who got our sticky beans on this thread tried for 12++ cycles before it happened for us (sadly) so please dont think your doing something wrong. Ive had those same doubts and feelings, though, so I know how your feeling. It can and will happen for you. And its not over yet for this month! Its nothing your doing wrong. You two will see that BFP, I know you will. Its just the matter of BDing the 2 days before the temp rise and hoping and praying that you get that "golden egg" that month and strong swimmers to meet it. Keep on temping and that golden egg will come (if it hasn't already this month!) I'll be praying for your sticky bean. Keep your head up, as hard as that can be sometimes. Many hugs your way! :hugs:

Also, continue the folic acid...It was recommended to me before IVF to boost egg health and I believe it truly did help. Take It all cycle long! Keeping these fingers & toes crossed for you!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Hun! I was thinking of discarding it! No signs of AF coming yet! Waiting and seeing I guess! Thanks for your lovely words x


----------



## Lost7

Still no AF. But wet cm. never have cm LOL! Don't know what to think! She's due tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## cutieq

mommymillard said:


> Good morning ladies! I haven't posted in a very very long time. I had a chemical in February and again in March. Well I got a positive pregnancy test Friday July 19 and Sunday morning I woke up to blood. Went in and they said my hcg was 7 and there wasn't anything on the ultrasound. Went to my regular Ob yesterday for my yearly check up and they confirmed a miscarriage today :( this sucks! Anyone get pregnant with a viable pregnancy right after a mc? I'm so confused. It took us a year and a few months to get pregnant with out first and then only one month for our last two to fall pregnant. I'm going on 9 months this go around now ten....any encourage the is great! Congrats to those that have had bfp lately! :hugs:

I had miscarriages in February, may and September of last year and got my rainbow bfp in December. Have you had your progesterone levels checked? That was my issue but I'm hoping I can offer you some hope :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I know there are quite a few ladies that have conceived their rainbows right after MC. Good luck, hun...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay angela!!!! Wonderful news, hun!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lost7 said:


> Still no AF. But wet cm. never have cm LOL! Don't know what to think! She's due tomorrow so we'll see.

Hope the witch stays away!!!


----------



## melewen

Congrats Angela!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> Beta - 46! That's a doubling time of 1.8. I'll take it.:happydance:

Yay!! So excited for you!


----------



## Lost7

BBT dipped a little more today - so far no AF!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Going for my first scan tomorrow morning :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Yay Sarah! Mine is in about 2 weeks.


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait to hear about it Sarah!


----------



## Michellebelle

Looks like I finally Oed! Happy to be moving along again.


----------



## melewen

Yay for scans Sarah and Angela!

Yay for O Michelle!

Yay for no :witch: lost!

:thumbup: all around


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, I want to say you Oed 1-2 days later then FF is showing (its not always spot on, ive noticed) but your fertility monitor signs are not agreeing with me. I'm wondering if maybe your really only 11dpo and you were testing early..? FX the witch stays away and u get that bfp! :)


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sweetie, I'm off to the doctor this afternoon for some answers :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Fx or you Lost!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck, Lost!


----------



## melewen

Any updates lost?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I had my scan on Monday. Everything looked okay for 5 weeks and 1 day. There wasn't much to see but going back on the 6th August for my next scan I will be 6 weeks and 4 days :flower:

There a sickness bug going around our household at the moment and im really scared if I catch it It will harm my baby :(


----------



## mdscpa

Glad everything looked perfect and it will be til you give birth.... I'm sorry about the bug FX you won't catch it.. Hope you get to see a flickering heart on your next scan....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I had my scan on Monday. Everything looked okay for 5 weeks and 1 day. There wasn't much to see but going back on the 6th August for my next scan I will be 6 weeks and 4 days :flower:
> 
> There a sickness bug going around our household at the moment and im really scared if I catch it It will harm my baby :(

HOW DID I MISS THIS????? :shrug:

Huge congrats hun!!! I'm so happy to see you got your BFP and even happier that your scan went well :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats, Sarah!! I am soo happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Sarah


----------



## melewen

Congrats Sarah! I wouldn't worry about the bug except it would be unpleasant. I think your body would be fine. I worried so much when we went on our cruise though! Feeling ok?


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm sorry to you ladies that didn't know :(

And im feeling okay today so far but OH started to feel a bit low on energy and off his food last night :(


----------



## Michellebelle

I took a test this morning and it was a bfn. Not surprised because it's only 8 dpo and I really would be shocked to get a BFP on an unmedicated cycle. I'm thinking really positively about next cycle though!


----------



## TTC74

It can happen, Michelle! Fx for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You know the drill Angela... when ttc ANYTHING is possible :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

WunnaBubba2 said:


> You know the drill Angela... when ttc ANYTHING is possible :hugs:

Oh wow! I didn't realize that there was a parenting journal. That's awesome! I'll definitely have to shift over to one of those in about 8 months. :happydance:

I plan on buying the url that is assigned to my LO's name, too. That way we can keep the baby's website current with their life story. When LO is an adult, he/she can take it over.


----------



## Lost7

Hope you're all doing okay, well done with the scan SarahLou. :happydance:

My Fiancé was caught in the act today! :shock: Because of all the stress we're going through with this cycle / loss he's booked a surprise holiday for us. We're going away next Wednesday camping for three nights. I can't wait. He's so thoughtful, can't wait to marry him in October. :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Lost thats so sweet!

Angela I love seeing your ticker! And thank you for reminding me to buy Leo's domain!!

Michelle I am holding out hope you're getting an unmedicated bfp like Angela!


----------



## TTC74

I just took a cb digi weeks estimator in hopes of seeing it change from 2-3 to 3+ weeks. To my surprise, it had dropped to 1-2 weeks. Guess I should start tempering my expectations. I'm freaking out.


----------



## TTC74

A second test showed me back at 2-3 weeks. So, I'm hoping something went wrong with the first test.


----------



## Lost7

My worst fears have today been confirmed. I've just lost a 9th angel. Monday's beta was 6, Wednesday is was my normal HCG reading as negative. Just under 2. 

Been referred to a FS but still hoping to ovulate this cycle. Do you think I will? It was such a low number to begin with. Really hope I do.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry hun. So sorry xxxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh no Lost, I'm so sorry. :(

Angela, stop testing! You'll only stress yourself out. When do you go in for another beta or for your first ultrasound? I bet that will make you feel better :)


----------



## TTC74

My first ultrasound is a week from today and it will make me feel SO much better!


----------



## Michellebelle

I've been feeling a couple of pains last night and today that could be implantation. Most likely not though, I'm just making myself excited.


----------



## Jrepp

Just. Quick update while everything is quiet. My rainbow Luke was born 8-2-15 at 8:19am after enduring 69 hours of labor, 3 of which were spent pushing. He's a tiny little fella weighing 6 pounds 15.75 ounces and measuring 20 inches long. The cord was wrapped around his neck andnhenwasnt breathing when he was born, but they revived him and got him to nicu for treatment. He's fine now and doing amazing.


----------



## Lost7

Jrepp, really glad to hear everything is okay. Must have been scary with the cord around his neck but I am so glad he's doing well now - and I hope you're on the mend too. :flower:


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh wow. Congrats Jess! I bet you are so happy to finally have him here!


----------



## Michellebelle

I feel like the implantation twinges were probably in my head. Feeling like AF will be here tomorrow. I don't have any HPTs in my house, so I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> I feel like the implantation twinges were probably in my head. Feeling like AF will be here tomorrow. I don't have any HPTs in my house, so I'll just have to wait it out.

Your chart still looks great though :D


----------



## Lost7

I'm getting more CB Dual sticks tomorrow and starting to test on Thursday. My OPK's have significantly got much lighter so I am putting down CD8's :bfp: OPK as a False positive due to taking SI.

This is my first cycle using SI and I'm really hoping for a sticky bean. 
I am tempted to double the NPC I am using in the 2ww. I can not lose another pregnancy. If we both didn't want this so much, I'd have given up TTC by now, just because each loss affects me terribly (as it would do any mother).


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies 

Not been in for a while I was just wondering do any of you ladies know anything about being a home care assistant when your pregnant. 

Also im going for another scan this Thursday :)


----------



## Lost7

I know a lovely fellow YouTube'r who works in a care home. She's around 24 weeks now, still doing 13 hour days I believe. :shrug: 

You will have to let your employer know you are pregnant because there'll be certain aspects of your job you can no longer do, heavy lifting for example.

Good luck with your scan.


----------



## TTC74

Yay Sarah!

I go in for my first scan on Thursday. :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Lost7 - I have told my employer I've not started yet, I was about to start as I found out I was pregnant. They run a risk assessment and said unless I can do ever aspect of the job they cant take me on until baby is born. I have to get a letter from my doctor to say im fit for work which will cost me money! I think they doing something wrong :shrug:

TTC74 - You have your scan same day as me :happydance: This is my second scan though :) I wanted to post a pic of my first scan on here but not sure how too. 

:dohh:


----------



## Michellebelle

Excited for your upcoming scans! 

I had a temp drop today.. It's at what it usually is the day AF shows. Not bummed though, because I knew it was a long shot for this cycle! I'm also a little happy I didn't get pregnant that cycle, as I just feel better giving my body more time to recover after the miscarriage. But now I'm ready again! Bring on the Clomid, Follistim and HCG shot! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I am sorry for your loss, Lost :( many hugs and wishes for a sticky bfp this cycle!

Yay for upcoming scans!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Wishing you all the luck this cycle, Michelle!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: for the upcoming scans!! I'm sure all will go great and cannot wait to see pics or the little beans

Michelle, I'm glad you are still feeling positive. If not this cycle then def next one will be the BFP :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Wishing1010 said:


> I am sorry for your loss, Lost :( many hugs and wishes for a sticky bfp this cycle!
> 
> Yay for upcoming scans!!!

Thank you Hun &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Jess xx


----------



## Michellebelle

Still no AF. But also no pregnancy tests to know one way or another for sure. With the temp drop, I feel like AF must be on her way.


----------



## melewen

Fx that the witch stays away Michelle! Though your attitude is awesome


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, I'm so sorry for your loss :(. I still ovulated the month after my chemical so theres a good chance you will. Idk how O been for you with you other losses. Ugh, again, I'm so sorry. I hope the FS can help you out some, if you dont get your sticky bean beforehand. Hopefully the camping trip that your fiance surprised you with will help you to relax more. Crossing my fingers for you!

BTW, we'll be getting married around the same time! October should be a very good month! ;)

Michelle, I hope AF stays away from you! I had a huge temp drop (which isn't on my chart because I wanted it to look pretty lol) at 11dpo, after my bfp came, so hopefully it'll rise back up. Everything is crossed for you!!!


----------



## ab75

Mary,happy 15 weeks, already!! X


----------



## TTC74

My 6 week scan is tomorrow. I'm SO nervous that I've got an upset tummy. Thank goodness that I'm almost done waiting!


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, you will be fine! It's so exciting!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Wow, can't believe I've come on here after so long and so many of you are now pregnant! I can't even remember the last time I updated on this thread, but I hope you're all well. :) lots and lots of :dust: to those still trying, I really hope it's your time soon. X


----------



## mdscpa

Wow, congrats rebecca... I see you're pregnant as well...... :wohoo: happy 11 weeks and less than 200 days left.....


----------



## mdscpa

FX all is well Angela..... :dance:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you! Yes, it finally happened :D 12 week scan next week! x


----------



## Michellebelle

AF showed today. But like I said, feeling pretty good. RE appt tomorrow then hopefully meds again!


----------



## melewen

Sorry about AF Michelle, fx for next cycle!

Happy scan day Angela! When is your appointment?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> My 6 week scan is tomorrow. I'm SO nervous that I've got an upset tummy. Thank goodness that I'm almost done waiting!

I hope all is well with you and baby at your scan :flower:



Michellebelle said:


> AF showed today. But like I said, feeling pretty good. RE appt tomorrow then hopefully meds again!

I'm sorry AF showed :( FX for your medicated cycle to be the rainbow BFP one :hugs:

Sarah, how did your scan go hun?


----------



## TTC74

melewen said:


> Sorry about AF Michelle, fx for next cycle!
> 
> Happy scan day Angela! When is your appointment?

At 3:30. I'm terrified because of those stupid weeks estimator tests playing ticks with my mind by giving me 1-2 week readings off and on.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Angela, the tests are probably just wonky. Try not to worry too much. I'm sure all is well :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

My scan was good ladies :)

Saw baby only very small but could see the babys heart beat too :cloud9:

They measured at 7 weeks and 1 day... but according to my last day since period which was 21st June I should be 6 weeks and 4 days :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: I'm so happy it went well, Sarah. Great that you got to see the heart beating too.

Early scans can be out with 6 days ahead or behind sometimes so not to worry too much about that. At my 11 week scan, Matthew measured 9 weeks and then at 13 weeks he measured 14 weeks. From 20 weeks on he measured exact according to my last period and today he is here and all healthy.


----------



## TTC74

Looking like a CP. they're checking betas to confirm.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh no Angela! Have you had any spotting or anything! Everything crossed that they are wrong.


----------



## cutieq

Oh I hope everything is ok Angela!


----------



## melewen

Oh no Angela, I'm so sorry. When will you hear about the betas?


----------



## TTC74

There's no bleeding but the ultrasound didn't even show a sac. I will get my beta results tomorrow.


----------



## Michellebelle

It's still so early! I hope you get great news tomorrow.


----------



## melewen

It's still really early! Fx!!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry Angela xxxx


----------



## TTC74

Beta 152. So CP confirmed. :cry:


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> Beta 152. So CP confirmed. :cry:

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sorry angela!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm so sorry Angela.... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry Angela :cry: I wish I had words to say to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

:hugs:


----------



## melewen

Angela I'm so sorry :cry: I was really really praying that they were wrong on the scan


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh Angela...I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm so sorry to hear that Angela! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I wish I would start bleeding already so that I could move on.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh life is not fair, again I'm so sorry you had to go through this, Angela
Hoping it starts soon so that you can move on too :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Took me 3 weeks after my beta was confirmed before bleeding started. Sorry Angela. 

CD15 ladies. Clearblue dual gave me a high this morning. Thankfully I used an IC this afternoon and got a positive. Then did another clearblue and got a peak. Had I kept to the leaflet and only user FMU I might have missed the surge and this isn't the first time this has happened. 

Haven't been temping much due to being away, but will continue to temp now. 

The holiday was just what we needed. I am still down and depressed at having so many miscarriages but on the whole my mood was lifted and I'm thankful. 

I've bought myself a MacBook Pro which I'll be getting tomorrow with any luck, seems the brand new car novelty wore off. :lol: :oops: 
Be back online properly soon :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Lost, I have missed my surge a few times because I used fmu. I even missed an iui one cycle because i opted to not be monitered, and tested with fmu and missed it! So I started testing at 2-3 pm. I would stop drinking and hold my pee at 11 am.


----------



## Lost7

Yeah! I always recommend to ladies to use IC through the day. Not the first time I've nearly missed it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you caught it Lost - FX for your cycle :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Thank you! :dust:


----------



## Lost7

I just took these. 

https://i.imgur.com/0CGQL8r.jpg


----------



## Michellebelle

Looks like a positive to me! Have fun. :)


----------



## Lost7

Thank you, we did! A small temp rise today and for some reason FF has already given me a | line to pinpoint ovulation. Which is weird because I never usually see any lines until 3dpo. :shrug:
I'm in agony today so I know I am ovulating today. Will continue to temp. FMU was nearly a positive (literally, it was so dark). I know you're not ''supposed'' to use FMU but I'm just a rule breaker. :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

I start Follistim tomorrow night and I'm so excited! I can't believe I'm so excited to get shots haha. I just know that this combination helped me get pregnant last time, so I'm so hopeful for this time!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Michelle! :happydance: 
I'm officially 1 DPO today.

When FF gave me a line yesterday to pinpoint O, (red dotted line), even though it was on 'advanced' detection, With todays temp rise that line went away. :shock:

I've stuck my FF on OPK detection until 3 DPO when I will get my CH. :lol: I had grew rather attached to the line, hence why I brought it back. :rofl:

Really nervous about my OH's SA results later today too.


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Wishing :flower:


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck everyone!! 

We are entered in a raffle for free ivf through a nonprofit that has teamed up with our new re group!! We bought 5 tickets, my mom bought 3 and my mil is going to buy a couple and see if my sil wants to buy a couple too! I'm so freaking excited!!! I got registered with them yesterday, and found out about this fundraising event they are holding for Friday night. We opted not to go, and spend the money we would on tickets to enter the event on tickets for the raffle. I found out that you don't have to be present to win, and they call you live from the event if your name is drawn!!! So fx and prayers ladies! Please! And tomorrow is my birthday! What an amazing birthday present that would be!


----------



## Michellebelle

Wow, Chelsea that would be amazing! I hope you guys win!


----------



## cutieq

Oooooh I'm sending you good vibes!!


----------



## melewen

That would be incredible!! When is the drawing?


----------



## Lost7

Well there's both good and bad(ish) news about my OH's SA.

Results are as follows:
Appearance: Normal
Viscosity: Increased
Liquefaction: Normal
pH: 8.3 (Normal range is >7.2)
Volume (ml) 3ml (Normal range is >1.5ml)
Round Cells 1.30 (Normal range is <5.0 Million per ml)

Concentration (mill/ml) 57 million (Normal >15 million)
Total Sperm Count (million) 171.00 Million! 
Motility a% (Moving Fast) 46 (million)
Motility b% (Moving slowly) 8 (million)
Motility c% (Non Progressive) 5 (million)
Motility d% (Not moving at all) 41 (million).

Normal value, a + b = 32% (54% OH's result)

Normal forms 2 (Normal is > 4) 
Agglutination: None

Comments:
Todays Sample had a reduced percentage of normal forms.

So, in all - OH's sperm is either all or nothing. Although it isn't too bad I am a little worried that the 'normal forms' are so low (2) when it should be above 4. At the time of the SA he was on antibiotics for a UTI, so we think this may have affected his results.

I guess I'm in shock that he produces 171 MILLION, but a little disappointed that whilst 46 million are fast swimmers, 41% are not moving at all. I've put the results in my Journal last night as well as researched what vitamins I'll put him on to increase the forms - as this was another area of concern.


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## Lost7

Thank you. This is my first cycle on Soya Iso, so I am really hoping for a miracle right now. If this month is another :bfn: we're going to NTNP from here on out. I can't actively try for much longer, it's been 12 long months with 3 painful, heartbreaking miscarriages within that 12 months. We need a miracle right now. We won't give up, just take a less active approach.


----------



## froggyfrog

46 million is still a good number lost! Fx for you!

Cheryl, it's this friday, August 14th. The event us from 6-9 and they call live from the event. So if we win, we should get a phone call by 9 pm!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm 28 today!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun. FX you win that raffle and Happy Birthday! <3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lost, that's actually not a bad SA at all. 46 million moving good is great! Alls it takes is one! But supplements can always help boost it! ;)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHELSEY!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lovely, I know 46 million is a good number (anything above 20m is great), but I can't stop thinking about the 'Forms'. Does that mean if a badly formed one got in - I'd miscarry? Does that explain the 3 miscarriages within 12 months? Or was that a one off because of the anti biotic he was on?


----------



## TTC74

Good morning ladies. I've been away for a few days for a work conference. Now that I'm back, I have an appt this morning to see the RE to find out what's going on with my body. I still haven't started CD1. Also, I want to discuss what's next.


----------



## Lost7

I had that with my second to last loss. They said I'd start bleeding and I never did, well for 4 weeks later yes. In the mean time I was given betas. I watched the tests get faint but still noticeably there. I waited 4 weeks for the bleeding to start. Horrible experience, knowing you're about to miscarry. Thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry Angela. That waiting is the worst. I wasw so lucky with my loss that it started the night we were told the pregnancy wasn't viable. I hope it's over soon for you xxx


----------



## Lost7

I got my beautiful Cross hairs this morning :) Nice solid lines too!


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Angela. I wish things would get started so you can move forward.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lost7 said:


> I got my beautiful Cross hairs this morning :) Nice solid lines too!

Yay!!! Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sweetie! We're going away again next weekend :shock: Going on 11dpo, coming back 13dpo / CD2 / :bfp: 

Not going to test before holiday now in case it is a :bfn: - I don't want to spoil the holiday!


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: Crosshairs!!!!! :dust: to you hun...


----------



## Lost7

Yeah, woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry Angela, I hope all goes well with your appointment and that you can get this over and done with :hugs:

:yipee: Go Lost Go :yipee:


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha - thanks hun! <3 :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I just came back from the dr. They gave me a shot to clear up my pregnancy of an undetermined location. Then, they dropped the bomb. No more trying to conceive for 3 months due to the medication.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh...that sucks. :( 
:hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Do any you ladies know if it's safe to have :sex: when your pregnant?? 

Me avd OH just tried it and I freaked out! Now think I feel crampy unless it's all in my mind


----------



## Lost7

I narrowly escaped that shot with my 8th miscarriage. My beta had dropped a little so I suggested to the doctor we wait, thankfully they did. I researched it all beforehand though so I knew I wouldn't be able to TTC for 3-6 months.


----------



## TTC74

Lost7 said:


> I narrowly escaped that shot with my 8th miscarriage. My beta had dropped a little so I suggested to the doctor we wait, thankfully they did. I researched it all beforehand though so I knew I wouldn't be able to TTC for 3-6 months.

Unfortunately, my beta has been plateaued at about 150 for a couple of weeks. Also, with them not seeing anything in my uterus, they are concerned about it being in a tube somewhere.


----------



## Lost7

Yeah they said that about mine. Beta was too low to visibly see anything. Failed pregnancy in unknown location mine was called.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so sorry Angela. That sucks. It really does. I hope this is all over quickly and the next 3 months goes quickly. 

Sarahlou - Sex in pregnancy is perfectly safe unless you've been told not to.


----------



## Wishing1010

Sarah, DH and I regularly had sex until I was too huge to do so comfortably lol. You are cramping as sperm and orgasms cause contractions. They are concerning but perfectly normal. :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm so sorry you're going through this, Angela. Best of thoughts going your way.


----------



## Michellebelle

Went to the doc today. One follicle on right side then 4 on the left side that are 10-14 in size. He prescribed 3 more doses of Follistim (so expensive!) then heading for another appt on Monday. I'm guessing here, but I bet I'll do the trigger Monday night.


----------



## Lost7

Charts looking triphasic again... Sigh


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow, it def does look like it is going triphasic! FX!!!


----------



## Lost7

Does this every cycle now since the March loss :shrug: Won't get my hopes up yet, thanks though hun! <3

This was last months..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> I just came back from the dr. They gave me a shot to clear up my pregnancy of an undetermined location. Then, they dropped the bomb. No more trying to conceive for 3 months due to the medication.

Urgh!!! I'm so sad and frustrated for you that you are still going through this :hugs: I hope you are doing okay under the circumstances



SarahLou372 said:


> Do any you ladies know if it's safe to have :sex: when your pregnant??
> 
> Me avd OH just tried it and I freaked out! Now think I feel crampy unless it's all in my mind

Like Wishing said all safe (unless told not to) and the sperm and orgasms causes contractions/cramps in your uterus. 

If you continue to have sex wait till your bump is much bigger and then see how it pulls together in a tight round ball after sex :winkwink:

Hope you are feeling well otherwise!



Michellebelle said:


> Went to the doc today. One follicle on right side then 4 on the left side that are 10-14 in size. He prescribed 3 more doses of Follistim (so expensive!) then heading for another appt on Monday. I'm guessing here, but I bet I'll do the trigger Monday night.




Lost7 said:


> Charts looking triphasic again... Sigh

Still keeping my FX for you ladies and tons of :dust: coming your way!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

They checked my blood sugar levels today for PCOS. Results to follow.


----------



## Michellebelle

Interesting. Fx you don't have it. When they diagnosed me they didn't check any blood sugar levels though. I'm underweight though so that could be why? Or maybe they just don't check it at my RE's office? They said I have polycystic looking ovaries, slightly elevated DHEA, and some other symptoms that confirmed it.


----------



## Michellebelle

Also, how are you feeling/doing?


----------



## TTC74

I'm doing a little better. Still dealing with some grief. It doesn't help that they said I couldn't try again for 3 months bc of the shot. That was the nurses, though. I'm going to confirm that with the RE.


----------



## Lost7

I had an U/S to look for PCOS. I've never heard of a blood sugar test to diagnose it. 


AFM, I'm 9 DPO. Chart looks great (as ever), however I am getting :bfn:
I try so hard to remain positive, but having been trying now for 12 months, I am slowly losing the plot. We're going away this weekend - AF is due then. If this is another :bfn: or a :angel: cycle, we're going to go back to NTNP with the view of having a surrogate early next year with any luck. 

We both physically can not go through this much longer. We are both deeply distressed.


----------



## laurac1988

For PCOS they should do - day 3 hormone (Lh/FSH/testosterone), an ultrasound to look for physical signs, a symptom check list and a glucose tolerance test. That GTT is because PCOS is often linked to insulin resistance, but you can have PCOS without having blood glucose issues. They only generally test if they're thinking about treating with metformin. (as an aside, I took metformin for 6 months as my GP prescribed it after incorrectly diagnosing PCOS. He didn't do a GTT and it turned out I am not insulin resistant. It made me quite ill and hypoglycaemic. So don't ever accept a metformin prescription without a GTT first.)
You don't have to have all of the symptoms or positives on all of the tests for it to be PCOS. Generally you need the hormone inbalance - A ratio of FSH:LH where LH is twice or more that of FSH is indicative of PCOS. Then there's the cysts - some ladies have PCOS and don't have cysts. Generally it's the hormones that they look for and the glucose test is more of a secondary test before they consider treatment options. 

Angela did they use methotrexate? The reason they say not to try for three months is that it completey depletes the body's stores of folic acid, so it's important to build up those stores again before attempting trying, as no folic acid can be very dangerous for an embryo as they rely on it for developing neural tube etc etc


----------



## TTC74

Yes. They did use MTX. I understand why they want me to wait 3 months and I will if that's what the doctor says. I am going to ask about whether there is another option, though (prescription strength folic acid supplements or something).


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely do ask all the questions you need to, but if there's no option I hope the next three months go fast for you xx


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes, it definitely doesn't hurt to ask about options! My doc was originally going to make me wait two cycles, but during the first one he changed his mind so I got to try again this second cycle.


----------



## TTC74

So, I just got a metabolic panel back. My glucose was pretty high. I guess that's why they decided to do the hemoglobin A1C to check my blood sugars over the past 3 month. I hope I don't have diabetes. Now, I'm incredibly anxious to get the results (hopefully today).


----------



## Michellebelle

Hoping for good news for you!


----------



## Michellebelle

Lost I saw on another thread that you're taking some time away from the forums. Many hugs to you. I've been trying for my first for over a year, and it does get so heartbreaking. Hoping some time away will help. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Lost7

Michellebelle said:


> Lost I saw on another thread that you're taking some time away from the forums. Many hugs to you. I've been trying for my first for over a year, and it does get so heartbreaking. Hoping some time away will help. Enjoy your vacation!

Thank you. :flower:


----------



## TTC74

My test level was within normal range. So, they aren't concerned about diabetes!


----------



## Michellebelle

That is great news!


----------



## Michellebelle

I started progesterone tonight. That means sore boobs and bloating. Bring it on!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx michelle!


----------



## cutieq

FX for this cycle!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, I'm still following just not always posting :hugs:

Sending you guys lots of :dust: and hoping your BFP's will all be here soon!


----------



## Michellebelle

I have 50 ICs at my house just waiting to be used!

Tomorrow I'll start testing out the trigger shot. Fx!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Michelle!

AFM, I started another cycle. We're now NTNP. 
However, I did spend all last night in hospital (The A and E department). Finally got out at 1am and breathed a sigh of relief. They were on about admitting me and sending me to a gyne ward. 

I'm home now though, exhausted, in pain but I'm home. Had a few hours sleep before baby and the rest of the family woke up. Have to go out this evening and run a few errands and I'm not even sure how, We're all exhausted after last night.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> I have 50 ICs at my house just waiting to be used!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll start testing out the trigger shot. Fx!

Wohoo, cannot wait! You'll have your BFP in a few days :dance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Lost7 said:


> Good luck Michelle!
> 
> AFM, I started another cycle. We're now NTNP.
> However, I did spend all last night in hospital (The A and E department). Finally got out at 1am and breathed a sigh of relief. They were on about admitting me and sending me to a gyne ward.
> 
> I'm home now though, exhausted, in pain but I'm home. Had a few hours sleep before baby and the rest of the family woke up. Have to go out this evening and run a few errands and I'm not even sure how, We're all exhausted after last night.



Oh wow! I hope you start feeling better soon. How scary! What caused that?


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I have 50 ICs at my house just waiting to be used!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll start testing out the trigger shot. Fx!
> 
> Wohoo, cannot wait! You'll have your BFP in a few days :dance:Click to expand...



Thanks and hopefully! I tested this morning and still got a light pink line, so the trigger is definitely still there. Hopefully it gets lighter.. Then darker by 10 dpo!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It will get darker just like last time and it will be your rainbow BFP :hugs: oh and PS. your chart looks great


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! That's partially the progesterone I'm sure, but I'll take any bits of hope! :)


----------



## TTC74

I'm lurking too. I've got an appt Monday to find out what's next. I fear he will tell us a 2 1/2 month wait but I won't know until Monday.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hoping for happy news for you! I hope you don't have to wait that long.


----------



## Michellebelle

I feel like I'm having some cramping. Could be nothing.. Or COULD BE IMPLANTION!

Or it could all be in my head. :)


----------



## mdscpa

FX it's implantation hun..... 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! Today's test looks a tiny bit darker than yesterday's, so I am thinking good thoughts but trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## melewen

Michelle it's not fair you talk about all these tests and don't show us any!! :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha, I'll take a pic now that it's a little more dry


----------



## Michellebelle




----------



## Michellebelle

It's so hard to photograph these ICs!


----------



## froggyfrog

It's definitely darker michelle! ! I can't wait to see tomorrow's test


----------



## mdscpa

10dpo is definitely visible and darker... Waiting for today's test.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm seeing them darker too! Cannot wait for more Michelle :D


----------



## Michellebelle

Today's is the darkest of the bunch! I think I will mark it as a BFP! I go for betas on Thursday at 14 dpo. I feel cautious since my numbers weren't good last pregnancy and just got worse, so I'm hoping for good numbers this time!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: That's great and your chart is looking awesome as well...


----------



## melewen

Picture picture picture!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Have to Run to work, so no photo! I'll try to post tomorrow's if I don't get to post a photo later today.


----------



## froggyfrog

This is your rainbow michelle!! You Weren't On progesterone Last Time right? Maybe that's the answer this time!


----------



## cutieq

Oooh fx!!!!


----------



## TTC74

I had an appt with my RE this morning. He said we can try IUI with injectables again in my October cycle.


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> This is your rainbow michelle!! You Weren't On progesterone Last Time right? Maybe that's the answer this time!


I was actually, but my doc thinks it was a chromosomal issue. So hoping this one is a healthy baby!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> I had an appt with my RE this morning. He said we can try IUI with injectables again in my October cycle.

That is great news! I think injectables are the secret thing that works. I never was able to get pregnant before taking them.


----------



## melewen

So excited to hear about tomorrow's test Michelle!

Great to hear Angela! That's very soon :)


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Michelle and FX the progesterone makes the difference for you  It did for me


----------



## Michellebelle




----------



## laurac1988

oooooh lovely line!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! I'm going to go for bloodwork tomorrow morning to check levels. That way I can go back on Friday if needed and have a good idea if my numbers are doubling before the weekend.


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful lines!!!! :yipee: massive congrats and fx for great doubling numbers....


----------



## cutieq

Lovely line!!


----------



## melewen

Wow Michelle, that's beautiful!! Can't wait to hear numbers!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> I had an appt with my RE this morning. He said we can try IUI with injectables again in my October cycle.

That is great news!! We know how sad you were with having to wait so long but luckily now it won't be that long anymore. I'm sorry for what you've been through but happy that you are getting to try again soon :hugs:



Michellebelle said:


> View attachment 893141

Yay :yipee:

Congrats Michelle and welcome to your rainbow baby who WILL be growing strong and healthy. Cannot wait for your numbers. You can keep peeing if you want though... I don't mind :haha: 
Yes, the urge to pee on things never ever stop lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Congratulations michelle! Beautiful bfp! I'm excited to see your numbers!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Michelle! That's awesome!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks everyone! I'm keeping my fx for a good beta tomorrow!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Michelle its nice to hear your good news hoping for you :flower:

I'm going for my 12 week scan on Friday ladies will be 12 weeks exactly! I was apparently 2 days ahead than I thought I was :shrug: Did any of you ladies have the scan where they measure the fluid at the back of baby's neck for downs syndrome??


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Sarah... It's been a long time.... So nice to see how far along you are....:wohoo: We asked our OB about it she even wrote on on the scan request paper for the sonographer unfortunately the know-it-all guy said there's no such thing.... Was told that it's not common here. It's something that we worry every day not because we'll love him less if he did have it but because we just wanted to be prepared before i gave birth.... Other ladies had it you.


----------



## SarahLou372

It has been a long time nice to hear from you too. 

Well hopefully it will be okay :thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

I can't offer any insight myself, Sarah, but praying everything is fine!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Michelle its nice to hear your good news hoping for you :flower:
> 
> I'm going for my 12 week scan on Friday ladies will be 12 weeks exactly! I was apparently 2 days ahead than I thought I was :shrug: Did any of you ladies have the scan where they measure the fluid at the back of baby's neck for downs syndrome??

Wow 12 Weeks!!! :happydance:

I didn't have the scan either so no insight from me too. Are you having one?


----------



## SarahLou372

WunnaBubba2 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Michelle its nice to hear your good news hoping for you :flower:
> 
> I'm going for my 12 week scan on Friday ladies will be 12 weeks exactly! I was apparently 2 days ahead than I thought I was :shrug: Did any of you ladies have the scan where they measure the fluid at the back of baby's neck for downs syndrome??
> 
> Wow 12 Weeks!!! :happydance:
> 
> I didn't have the scan either so no insight from me too. Are you having one?Click to expand...

Yes im having it with my normal 12 weeks scan. Apparently it gives you the risk of downs syndrome but can tell you a yes or no answer.


----------



## ab75

I didn't want the nuchal scan to check for downs syndrome but they did a check at the 12 week scan and it was fine xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks for the replies 

Hopefully everything will be fine on Friday :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Crampy, crampy today. Come on CD1! 

GL SarahLou!


----------



## laurac1988

I had that test Sarah. They will measure the fluid on the back of baby's neck (the nuchal fold) and they will also do bloods. The results combined will give you a result for down's and other "abnormalities" (I put that in inverted commas as I hate that word). It won't give you a 100% yes or no. It gives you a percentage. So for example Eden's result was 1/34000 which means one in 34000 babies with her results had Down's. It's also affected by your age and BMI.


----------



## starryjune

Hi all. Not sure if anyone remembers me... I had to take a long TTC break while I took stock of my mental health (I have bipolar and went into a TERRIBLE spiral of ups and downs, and self-medicated with alcohol which was the worst thing I could have done after also going off meds). I have it under good control now, for about 2 months since going back on low dose meds, stopping drinking and pain meds, and I rejoined my yoga studio and go to a class most days. Life is pretty good.

This will be our first cycle that we are actively trying again since we stopped last winter (we were NTNP until June, when I got bad and we stopped trying altogether). I am pretty excited, but going into it with a more level head and not the obsessive-it-must-happen mindset. I am now 3 DPO and my chart is a bit wonky with today's drop, but too early to mean anything, so I just hope for a rise/upward slope soon and for a reason to test in about 10 days.

How's everyone else? Looks like I missed a bunch of BFPs AND births!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey june!!!! I have wondered where you were!! I'm glad you got everything sorted out and back to ttc! Your health is so important and has to come first when ttc! How is your novel?


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Hey june!!!! I have wondered where you were!! I'm glad you got everything sorted out and back to ttc! Your health is so important and has to come first when ttc! How is your novel?

Hi :) Well... since the bipolar steadied out, so did my creativity. Unfortunately, I only seem to be able to write when I am in a dark place. I guess it'll take some time to get there again... or new inspiration, wink wink.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck for Friday SarahLou.


----------



## mdscpa

Glad to see you back here June..... Praying you continue being healthy and soon get a :bfp:


----------



## starryjune

My temps are a mess. I'm starting to wonder if maybe I didn't really ovulate because there was such a small and erratic rise. However, my CM is creamy white like it usually is a couple days after O (then it thins out/gets clear a few days before AF). Any thoughts? Maybe my temps are just being weird because we are having a heat wave right now and the room temp has been extreme (gets cold toward morning when the fog rolls in, this morning I was chilly).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Michelle its nice to hear your good news hoping for you :flower:
> 
> I'm going for my 12 week scan on Friday ladies will be 12 weeks exactly! I was apparently 2 days ahead than I thought I was :shrug: Did any of you ladies have the scan where they measure the fluid at the back of baby's neck for downs syndrome??
> 
> Wow 12 Weeks!!! :happydance:
> 
> I didn't have the scan either so no insight from me too. Are you having one?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes im having it with my normal 12 weeks scan. Apparently it gives you the risk of downs syndrome but can tell you a yes or no answer.Click to expand...

How are you? I hope all went well at your 12 week scan!! :hugs:



starryjune said:


> Hi all. Not sure if anyone remembers me... I had to take a long TTC break while I took stock of my mental health (I have bipolar and went into a TERRIBLE spiral of ups and downs, and self-medicated with alcohol which was the worst thing I could have done after also going off meds). I have it under good control now, for about 2 months since going back on low dose meds, stopping drinking and pain meds, and I rejoined my yoga studio and go to a class most days. Life is pretty good.
> 
> This will be our first cycle that we are actively trying again since we stopped last winter (we were NTNP until June, when I got bad and we stopped trying altogether). I am pretty excited, but going into it with a more level head and not the obsessive-it-must-happen mindset. I am now 3 DPO and my chart is a bit wonky with today's drop, but too early to mean anything, so I just hope for a rise/upward slope soon and for a reason to test in about 10 days.
> 
> How's everyone else? Looks like I missed a bunch of BFPs AND births!!

:hi: Welcome back hun! Was wondering about you the other day

Glad to hear that you are better and tons of :dust: to you


----------



## TTC74

Sigh. Started back temping again yesterday. It doesn't look like CD1 is within sight based on my high temps.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

My 12 weeks scan went good. I was three days ahead of what I thought I was so I thought I was 12 weeks exactly on Friday just gone turned out I was 12 weeks and 3 days!! So I'm 13 weeks tomorrow.

Baby wasn't moving much but I was able to seem the baby stretch and open and close their mouth then lift there arm up so their hand covered their face :cloud9:

Hoping to add my scan photo up very soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great news Sarah!!


----------



## starryjune

Question for those who got their BFPs: did your body act as usual during the 2WW or were there differences in terms of your CM, physical sensations, temps that month?

My CM seems a good indicator of where I am at in my cycle - it is reliably period-dry-wet-eggwhite-wet-creamy then watery to dry, often with spotting when I wipe, a few days before AF. Around 8-9DPO I sometimes get another bit of EWCM which has a yellowish color. That's what is happening in this cycle, so I assume I am out.


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> Question for those who got their BFPs: did your body act as usual during the 2WW or were there differences in terms of your CM, physical sensations, temps that month?
> 
> My CM seems a good indicator of where I am at in my cycle - it is reliably period-dry-wet-eggwhite-wet-creamy then watery to dry, often with spotting when I wipe, a few days before AF. Around 8-9DPO I sometimes get another bit of EWCM which has a yellowish color. That's what is happening in this cycle, so I assume I am out.

My CM wasn't different last month for my BFP but my temps were (they went triphasic). I think it varies, though. Don't count yourself out until the witch shows.


----------



## laurac1988

My cm wasn't different at all and my temps were the same as always pretty much. I felt very hot and had a massive headache at 7dpo... but nothing made me "know"


----------



## starryjune

Thanks, ladies! I will keep my hopes up. My chart is still looking good, even though it was erratic. I should see my lack of sore boobs as promising, or at least nice that I don't have raging PMS like usual by 9DPO. Except my appetite, which is really good - I am enjoying eating crap like cheese puffs and ice cream and whatever. I lost a lot of weight when the bipolar wasn't managed so I can go for it for a while ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm back to TTC. Well.. When I can. I got news that I'll miscarry soon. I had a D&C last time, but this time going to do it natural since its earlier. So now just the wait for something to happen.. My hcg levels have dropped from the 600s to 200s in 3 days so hoping I don't have to wait too long.


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay ladies I'm back TTC again! Those were the longest 4 months ever lol... I haven't really been temping or anything just ovulation tests which I need help identifying which is positive. I've always just did temps when TTC so its new right now. 

We've been bding every couple days or other day. Were trying for a girl and I totally forgot I wasn't suppose to have the big O during bding and I did...twice lol. So hopefully we got a girl swimmer :)

Can someone help me with my opks?
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1442290225847.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC74

Michelle - I'm so sorry. :hugs:

AFM - Temp drop this morning. AF should be here within a couple days. I'm looking forward to getting the show back on the road.


----------



## starryjune

Michellebelle said:


> I'm back to TTC. Well.. When I can. I got news that I'll miscarry soon. I had a D&C last time, but this time going to do it natural since its earlier. So now just the wait for something to happen.. My hcg levels have dropped from the 600s to 200s in 3 days so hoping I don't have to wait too long.

What?! :cry: I am so, so sorry. Did you have any idea this was happening before the test results? 



mommysylvia said:


> Okay ladies I'm back TTC again! Those were the longest 4 months ever lol... I haven't really been temping or anything just ovulation tests which I need help identifying which is positive. I've always just did temps when TTC so its new right now.
> 
> We've been bding every couple days or other day. Were trying for a girl and I totally forgot I wasn't suppose to have the big O during bding and I did...twice lol. So hopefully we got a girl swimmer :)
> 
> Can someone help me with my opks?

Your CD15 looks positive, so it's time for lots of :sex: ! :dust:


----------



## starryjune

Just need to vent...
I am comparing my chart like a madwoman on FF and marveling at my lack of PMS symptoms besides some aches and craving cheese. But, I always want cheese I guess. Lord, give me the strength to make it through the week without testing early or getting my hopes up too high!


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> Just need to vent...
> I am comparing my chart like a madwoman on FF and marveling at my lack of PMS symptoms besides some aches and craving cheese. But, I always want cheese I guess. Lord, give me the strength to make it through the week without testing early or getting my hopes up too high!

Your chart looks great!


----------



## Lost7

Really sorry Michelle.


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome back Sylvia.... Glad to hear from you again. We got so worried after seeing news about the flood few months ago. I'm voting for CD14 as LH surge as it's darker. O could have happened from CD14 up to CD16/17. FX you caught that egg.....

June - chart looks amazing.... FX temps continue/stay to be high..... When are you planning to test? 14dpo?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome back, Sylvia! The day 15 OPK looks positive! Just a note on the big O: I pretty much always have an orgasm when we DTD (like maybe a handful of times a year I don't lol) and I know for certain that I had an orgasm the 3 times we had sex during my O week when I conceived my girl. So don't worry!!!! :)

Your chart looks great, June!!!!


----------



## starryjune

Well, boobs are getting sore now and I'm feeling PMS-y - achy, crampy, tired. AF is due Sat or Sun. I am antsy to test but kinda like clinging to the hope, so I don't think I will test until Sat., and that's only if I still have no clear sign of AF (like spotting) and bbt stays where it is or higher. I haven't checked yet, but if my CM is getting watery/scant, I can just assume this isn't the cycle, but I am hopeful I will get my BFP by the end of the year! <3


----------



## mdscpa

FX this is THE cycle.... It'll be great having a starryJUNE baby... :D


----------



## starryjune

mdscpa said:


> FX this is THE cycle.... It'll be great having a starryJUNE baby... :D

That would be wonderful, even though FF says the due date would be May 28, but whatever :loopy:


----------



## TTC74

Got a glimpse of AF. CD1 is here!


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Got a glimpse of AF. CD1 is here!

Ugh :( Well, onward and upward... next cycle :dust:


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Got a glimpse of AF. CD1 is here!
> 
> Ugh :( Well, onward and upward... next cycle :dust:Click to expand...

Actually, CD1 is awesome for me this month. I had an ectopic last month that required a shot of methotrexate. As a result, I wasn't allowed to try this month. So, I've been impatiently waiting for AF so that I can start fresh!


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Got a glimpse of AF. CD1 is here!
> 
> Ugh :( Well, onward and upward... next cycle :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, CD1 is awesome for me this month. I had an ectopic last month that required a shot of methotrexate. As a result, I wasn't allowed to try this month. So, I've been impatiently waiting for AF so that I can start fresh!Click to expand...

That's right. I'm spacey!


----------



## Lost7

I'm 9 DPO today. I'm having cramps all night. I don't usually get cramps at 9 DPO. This was our first month of NTNP, although I did confirm O, I only tested once to confirm. 

Never cramp on 9DPO, so fingers crossed our miracle and rainbow is coming. 

I'll be testing with a digital on Saturday or Sunday. 

I'm feeling cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome back, Sylvia! 

June, your chart does look great.

I actually thought things were going really well this time, and I felt positive and thought this was my rainbow. Then I found out last Friday my numbers weren't doing so hot, then with the drop Monday it confirmed it. I'm really sad and hoping it's just bad luck twice in a row and my DH and I will get the baby we've been wanting for so long soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Michelle*
Again I am so sorry that you have to go through this again :cry: I am praying your sticky bean will be here sooner than you expect!

*Sylvia*
Welcome back! Glad to hear from you again.

I agree that cd 15 looked darkest to me from the pics. Cannot wait to see your BFP lines!

*Angela*
Happy to hear you get to start your cycle - you guys are doing an assisted cycle again right?

*June*
Your chart is totally looking amazing to me!!!! I cannot wait to see you test :D

*Lost*
Like I said on your journal... is it Saturday yet???


----------



## TTC74

My RE wants me to wait until next cycle to do another IUI. Unfortunately, we'll be moving into a new house over the next few days. So, we'll be too broke to do it in October. So, we'll give ourselves 2 months of natural conception and then go back to IUI in Nov if that doesn't work.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh okay. Good luck with the move and may the new house be the start of wonderful new beginnings for you guys which obviously includes a healthy sticky BFP :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

:haha: thanks WannaBubba!

Now I'm home, it'll take sheer will power to NOT test in the morning. I have lots of digitals still but a few IC and only one FRER....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh no!! Why did you have to mention LOTS of digitals?? Now I'm like :test: haha


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha. A few months ago I took delivery of 10 clearblue digitals with conception indicator lol. Still have 7 left!


----------



## starryjune

Losing my mind here. I expected to start spotting today but not a trace yet. I keep feeling like I am spotting or starting my period down there but then it's nothing but watery discharge. Hate this. And way too afraid to test, although I might cave tonight. I really hate how my charts often look like this!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I would wait for tomorrow morning june, so there is no wondering tonight if you held it long enough! Or you could do one tonight and tomorrow; )


----------



## starryjune

I'm thinking I better just get through the work week and see if there's even a reason to test Saturday morning.


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck with the testing, June and Lost. I hope we see some BFPs!

Angela, congrats on the house!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Michelle, I hope you're keeping as well as you can. :hugs:


----------



## starryjune

Even though my temp went up a bit more today, I couldn't test. I didn't want to see a BFN and be crying at work. I am getting PMS cramps off and on, so I am pretty sure AF is approaching for a visit tomorrow or Sunday. At least hubby is super happy today cuz all he knows is higher temp, no spotting yet.


----------



## TTC74

June - can't wait to see that test tomorrow!


----------



## Lost7

I've decided I'll be testing Sunday. I had a rather faint line around half an hour ago. It won't have progressed much (if at all tomorrow), therefore Sunday testing is probably best. If this is anything, of course.


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> June - can't wait to see that test tomorrow!

Yeah, will be good to know either way. I kinda hope AF just starts on its own so I don't have to add the BFN/feeling stupid for hoping factor.


----------



## mdscpa

FX for a :bfp: June.... Chart looks amazing.....


----------



## melewen

Well June..?


----------



## TTC74

Fx June!


----------



## starryjune

HI ladies, so touched to see some of you remembered me/checked on me. I did not test. Thought I was out with a small temp drop and a tiny bit of pink when I wipe since last night. But now running a low grade fever, BUT it is very warm outside so I think I am just running hot???? I am freaked out and afraid to test. Could this be a MC or chemical???? I shouldn't be spotting and sore boobs shouldn't have basically gone away today if I had a sticky bean. I just wish the witch would show and I could stop feeling paralyzed with anxiety. I know I am being silly by not testing but I am too afraid to know. How ridiculous, huh?


----------



## froggyfrog

It's not ridiculous june! Testing is scary! Test tomorrow if you are still spotting. Spotting doesn't count you out at all!!!fx


----------



## starryjune

Well hubby insisted I test. :bfn: still no sign of AF. No chance it would be stark white just cuz it was afternoon pee after drinking fluids, right?


----------



## froggyfrog

Definitely! Test tomorrow with fmu!!


----------



## starryjune

Still no f------ :witch: I just want this cycle over with :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Did you test again june?


----------



## froggyfrog

I would definitely test again!!! Use fmu though! The other night could have been a false negative since you had so much to drink, and you may not have held it long enough. That's why I only test in the morning, there are too many what ifs with testing at night. Please please test Tom morning! !


----------



## starryjune

I did test again, yesterday, with FMU. Definitely no trace of a line. My body just wants to mess with me this cycle. Not amused. The worst part is, hubby is clinging to hope because AF hasn't shown and according to "Dr. Google" some women don't test + until week(s) after the witch is due. I tried to explain that that is probably due to women ovulating later than they think they did but he's still hoping. Sigh. I'll test again tonight or tomorrow if I'm still in limbo.


----------



## froggyfrog

When did your spotting stop? I'm keeping fx for you!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> When did your spotting stop? I'm keeping fx for you!

I just had a little light pink Fri. night, then a little Sat. morning, but it is mostly gone since then, except some bits of gummy brown or light pink watery discharge when I wipe, on and off, like this morning. I have a lot of walking/public transit for my commute to work, so I am wearing a tampon. Will change it soon and see if anything is going on. I'd have hope this was implantation, but it's too late in the cycle for that.


----------



## Jrepp

starryjune said:


> Question for those who got their BFPs: did your body act as usual during the 2WW or were there differences in terms of your CM, physical sensations, temps that month?
> 
> My CM seems a good indicator of where I am at in my cycle - it is reliably period-dry-wet-eggwhite-wet-creamy then watery to dry, often with spotting when I wipe, a few days before AF. Around 8-9DPO I sometimes get another bit of EWCM which has a yellowish color. That's what is happening in this cycle, so I assume I am out.

Mine was pretty much the same. The only difference was I thought that I was getting a cold and took cold medicine. My temps were so erratic too. 



Michellebelle said:


> I'm back to TTC. Well.. When I can. I got news that I'll miscarry soon. I had a D&C last time, but this time going to do it natural since its earlier. So now just the wait for something to happen.. My hcg levels have dropped from the 600s to 200s in 3 days so hoping I don't have to wait too long.

I'm so sorry Michelle. I know how you feel, so if you need to talk feel free to message me.



mommysylvia said:


> Okay ladies I'm back TTC again! Those were the longest 4 months ever lol... I haven't really been temping or anything just ovulation tests which I need help identifying which is positive. I've always just did temps when TTC so its new right now.
> 
> We've been bding every couple days or other day. Were trying for a girl and I totally forgot I wasn't suppose to have the big O during bding and I did...twice lol. So hopefully we got a girl swimmer :)
> 
> Can someone help me with my opks?

Looks like cd 14 to me



starryjune said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> When did your spotting stop? I'm keeping fx for you!
> 
> I just had a little light pink Fri. night, then a little Sat. morning, but it is mostly gone since then, except some bits of gummy brown or light pink watery discharge when I wipe, on and off, like this morning. I have a lot of walking/public transit for my commute to work, so I am wearing a tampon. Will change it soon and see if anything is going on. I'd have hope this was implantation, but it's too late in the cycle for that.Click to expand...

You could have ovulated a bit later than you thought,


----------



## TTC74

I'm super paranoid about these 2 months that I'm going au natural TTC. When the RE was looking for the fetus at my 6 week ultrasound, he mentioned that my lining was thin. My periods have gotten super light over the past year or two. (This month it was 3 days of light bleeding). So, now I'm afraid that my body just cannot sustain a pregnancy without injectables. I hope that's not the case, though. I'm so broke, I'm really praying for another miracle BFP - this one in the uterus.


----------



## starryjune

Just a small amount of sticky light brown on the tampon. Come on, :witch:, you are officially late.


----------



## Lost7

Ah - your chart looked so good too. I guess that's all it is at the end of the day, only good for confirming O. Some charts don't even look like pregnancy charts and end up with BFP's - so you just never know. 

As for me, well I'm CD3 now and have been passing some monster clots. I've heard it's ''normal'' during AF - but it's not my normal. Really hope they stop coming as it's disgusting, plus I am full of cold and really can't be bothered with this crap.


----------



## froggyfrog

June how is it going? 

Lost I'm sorry af is being mean to you. I hope she eases up and your cold goes away.

Ttc fx you get your sticky bean naturally! 

Tomorrow I go for bloods and ultrasound to check my ovarian reserve. My tests that I had two years ago were all really good, but my new dr wants to just double check. She doesn't anticipate any issues. And on monday I go for a shg just to look at my uterus to make sure we won't have any issues with implantation. DH will go for some bllods, and another sa. She said she has a lot of sa's to go off of from our old records, but just wants to check him one more time. In a few weeks we will meet back up with her and discuss results, and what meds I'll be on and do our med clinic with the nurse. The dr said she thinks that we will actually be ready to begin ivf mid October, but I think we should wait that extra month to help get our money together. I'm so excited that this is all finally beginning! She seems to think our chances are really high with ivf especially since we are doing icsi, which confirmed what our last dr said.


----------



## starryjune

Hi froggy, I am not great. AF is now 2-3 days late, and it doesn't feel like she will ever arrive. None of the usual stuff before flow starts. Just a tiny bit of sticky pinkish brown will be on the very tip of a tampon but no actual spotting. My bbt is all over the place cuz I am not sleeping well and during the day I have had a low-grade fever on and off since Sat. I know it's a longshot, but hubby thinks I am pregnant and the Wondfos are a bad batch. I suppose anything is possible, but his hope makes me feel even more disappointed in my body. I suppose all I can do is dig out the expensive First response test I have buried away in my bathroom and test with that tomorrow morning if still no AF. I have only ever been this late once, and then I was RAGING pms. I suspect I am fighting off a virus or lupus flare and that's why I am late but jeebus, this is frustrating :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Keep the hope! You should post your test tomorrow. I'm keeping my fx so tight for you. Maybe the spotting was implantation, and you ovulated later than ff shows. And if it was ib, then your levels just haven't gotten high enough to show on a test. I'm really looking forward to your frer tomorrow! Try to have positive thoughts!


----------



## starryjune

Thanks, I will post it if there is ANY trace of anything. I didn't post the others cuz they were whiter than white. I did play with my chart and if i discard bbt the weekend I supposedly ovulated (I am not 100% sure about their accuracy, I already have one discarded due to no sleep that night), it says I Oed 3 days later, which would put me at 14DPO today... but that would mean we only BDed 2-3 days before. UGH


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx for you June! 

I'm on vacation right now, which is a good distraction while this miscarriage is happening, though it also sucks. Next week I'll go for bloodwork to see if my hcg levels have returned to negative. I hate this wait.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Michelle*
Again so sorry that you have to go through this :hugs: Thinking of you

*Chelsea*
I am so excited to follow your IVF journey to BFP :dance: Cannot wait!

*June*
FX that your tests show BFP soon so that you can get out of limbo! Tons of sticky :dust: to you


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks pam! We are even more excited now, because we have been talking about it for months, and it's finally starting!! After these few tests, we are medically ready to begin! I talked to my insurance today, and there is only a 65 dollar copay on a thirty day supply of each injectable. So that is going to save us thousands! It seems like so far everything is falling into place perfectly. We got Chinese food last weekend, with 4 fortune cookies. One said your goal will be met in 2 months, and two of them said the coming month shall bring you much happiness. So we have them hanging on the fridge door!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

To me it sounds like this WILL work! You will be just like Mary, 1st time IVF success :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

After a little research, I've decided to follow a vitamin and herbal supplement regime. I will be taking all 3 fertileaid products (fertileaid, fertile CM, and OvaBoost), Vitamin E, and a B Complex Vitamin. Hopefully, that will boost my chances on all fronts.


----------



## froggyfrog

June, did you test this morning?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> After a little research, I've decided to follow a vitamin and herbal supplement regime. I will be taking all 3 fertileaid products (fertileaid, fertile CM, and OvaBoost), Vitamin E, and a B Complex Vitamin. Hopefully, that will boost my chances on all fronts.

FX for you. Seems like you'll be well prepared :D


----------



## TTC74

froggyfrog said:


> June, did you test this morning?

I just checked her chart. Looks like AF came today. 

June - I would say sorry to hear that you got AF, but I know that you were eager to get the cycle out of the way. So, I'm glad you get to start fresh. Fx for a BFP for both of us this month (and for BFPs across the board for all of us ladies!)


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry June :(. Hope your ok today!


----------



## Lost7

We're going for another NTNP cycle. I did contemplate having my second SI cycle but have decided we're both not physically ready to start trying again, yet. 

Will stick to 'The Plan' and NTNP until January 2016. A New Year and a New Start - with trying. DF is scheduled for a second SA in the beginning of October so hopefully his forms will have a better result than last time, we think the antibiotics played a part in that result.


----------



## starryjune

Hi ladies, thanks for asking about me. I was sick AND got AF yesterday. I tweaked my chart cuz I think I Oed later than it thought, based on temps that weekend, which I don't think were accurate so I discarded them and it changed to an O date that makes more sense. I am OK with this cycle being a BFN, I just want to move forward and get well again. Damn body.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hope you feel better soon! 
I got my bloodwork done yesterday and they had about ten viles, no exaggeration! My ultrasound looked good. My ovaries looked good, and my follicle count was really good. So that part is done! Now i wait for Mondays SHG!


----------



## Michellebelle

That's great news, Chelsea!

Sorry about AF June.

Lost, it seems like you have a great plan!

Angela, I think that is awesome you're trying the vitamin route! Im thinking about trying to make some diet changes to try to help my egg quality in case that is the reason I've been miscarrying.


----------



## starryjune

Really depressed today. I am passing a lot of big, weird clots and my period is so heavy, which is odd. Usually it's only heavy the first day, this is the third, when it always starts to diminish to spotting. Oh... and my sister in law announced her third, unplanned pregnancy yesterday. Yay.


----------



## Lost7

Day from hell today. 

First of all, it's only 18 days until our angel should be in our arms. I'm very emotional at the moment. 
Secondly, upon tidying up I find the tests from that pregnancy, I saved the tests for scrap booking I guess, Friday 13th's even had a beta result written on it. I then got thinking 'this is the only thing I have left'. 
Thirdly, a 'friend' was tagged in an ultrasound picture, she's 26 weeks with a girl. 

BTW, I also passed REALLY large clots this cycle too. Really un-nerved me since it's not normal for me. Everyone else said it's because it's ''been there longer'' and it's ''normal''.


----------



## mommysylvia

Sorry ladies I haven't been on, well I had implantation on 9dpo and today at 11dpo I got a faint bfp on a Wondfo :) I'm ecstatic!! I pray it's a sticky bean because I didn't have a rise after ovulation :/

Well I'm not sure how low my temps were before because the first 6 temps are dummy temps because I had lost my bbt thermometer.

https://i60.tinypic.com/16kc3dc.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats sylivia! Sending sticky vibes your way!


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, Sylvia!!!!! Super sticky :dust: heading your way!!!

June, I am so sorry about AF, sending lots of :dust: your way as well!!!

Lost, your plan sounds like a good one! FX it does the trick! I am sorry for the upcoming due date, do something special for yourself that day. :hugs:

Yay, Chelsea!!!!!! Sounds like things are going perfectly!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Congrats to you Sylvia!!! Hoping things go well :flower:

June I'm sorry to hear about af and lost my thoughts are with you at this time, be kind to yourself :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Sylvia!

AFM - Just waiting for that positive OPK. I'm getting closer based on today's OPK (see my journal for a pic if you're interested). I also finally got EW CM this morning. So, O must be just around the corner. I'm so excited about this cycle since I know that I can get a fertilized egg. I just it to implant in my uterus rather than my tube like last time.


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx for you!!

I had my shg this morning, it was so much easier than I was thinking it would be. Definitely better than hsg! She said that it looks beautiful! I'm so happy! So now all we have left is dhs bw and sa and all testing is done!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> Congrats Sylvia!
> 
> AFM - Just waiting for that positive OPK. I'm getting closer based on today's OPK (see my journal for a pic if you're interested). I also finally got EW CM this morning. So, O must be just around the corner. I'm so excited about this cycle since I know that I can get a fertilized egg. I just it to implant in my uterus rather than my tube like last time.




froggyfrog said:


> Fx for you!!
> 
> I had my shg this morning, it was so much easier than I was thinking it would be. Definitely better than hsg! She said that it looks beautiful! I'm so happy! So now all we have left is dhs bw and sa and all testing is done!!

So happy that both of our cycles are going well at the moment!!! BFP's ready and waiting for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## starryjune

Sylvia, any news?? I am confused and worried.

I'm on CD6 and am almost done with the last little spotting. Part of me can't believe it's almost time to start trying again. After all, it doesn't seem like a BFP will ever happen. But, try try again we will. This time, our plan is to BD at least every other day starting by CD10 (the earliest I've ovulated is CD11) and continuing until CD20, no matter what OPKs and charting shows. I think I Oed later last month and we didn't get one in at a good time. Also going to use OPKs those cycle dates too. Just want to cover bases better. Hubby and I need to rally our energy and not let work take over our time so much!

How is everyone else doing? I had to stop looking at social media because my sister in law is posting about her "oopsie" every day, and not in a grateful, I am blessed kind of way to put it lightly. And she totally knows about our struggle, yes indeed.


----------



## Lost7

Must admit after one month of NTNP, I am half tempted to throw myself into it and TTC again. I am around CD9/10 ish, I bled for around 8 days this cycle. Passed massive clots too. So ready to be pregnant.


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies so much!
Well 3 days ago @ 11 dpo I got a faint bfp (pink line) and then yesterday I started bleeding so I thought okay it was a chemical...I had dark reddish brown blood with brown stringy clots I had lower back pain and light cramps and my test was basically back to negative. Now today cramps are gone and its regular blood but now its positive again and darker than my first test? 

- I started bleeding a week before expected AF, it made my luteal phase 11 days

Any thoughts or inputs would be greatly appreciated I'm so confused :(

https://i62.tinypic.com/30sxe8l.jpg


----------



## Lost7

Probably implantation, baby burrowing deeper. Keep an eye on it though, if you have any more visit your doctor. Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## mommysylvia

Lost7 said:


> Probably implantation, baby burrowing deeper. Keep an eye on it though, if you have any more visit your doctor. Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

But doesn't implantation happened before a bfp? I had implantation pains on 9dpo and then two days later had bfp... I just found out they took of my insurance so I can't visit doc unless my tests get really dark then ill try to go for bloods


----------



## Wishing1010

I had bleeding and clots until almost 9 weeks, was just baby burrowing in!


----------



## mommysylvia

Wishing1010 said:


> I had bleeding and clots until almost 9 weeks, was just baby burrowing in!

Did you have light stomach cramps and lower back pain as well? You're giving me so much hope


----------



## Lost7

I am ever so, slightly confused. I went to bed giving you advice you're probably passing the implantation bleed (it can be several days before it works out of your body) and wake up to find you're what, CD2 according to FF?

:shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

mommysylvia said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I had bleeding and clots until almost 9 weeks, was just baby burrowing in!
> 
> Did you have light stomach cramps and lower back pain as well? You're giving me so much hopeClick to expand...

Sure did!!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi: 

I just wanted to share my scan photo from 12 weeks and 3 days... finally :haha:

I just never had the time to get round to posting it up before :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







untitled3.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommysylvia

Lost7 said:


> I am ever so, slightly confused. I went to bed giving you advice you're probably passing the implantation bleed (it can be several days before it works out of your body) and wake up to find you're what, CD2 according to FF?
> 
> :shrug:

I had just marked that on FF when I first started bleeding because it went to negative again but now I guess I have to remove CD because my test is getting darker? I'm still bleeding like a normal bright red period



Wishing1010 said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> I had bleeding and clots until almost 9 weeks, was just baby burrowing in!
> 
> Did you have light stomach cramps and lower back pain as well? You're giving me so much hopeClick to expand...
> 
> Sure did!!!!Click to expand...

Cramps were mild on first day of bleeding, yesterday were very light and today they're gone I just had some sharp pains when I was sweeping...but I don't want to tell my in laws I can't help clean because I'm not telling them until 12 weeks. Should I go to Ear for bleeding so they can see where its coming from?

https://i59.tinypic.com/hwaluv.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Definitely getting darker! They couldn't determine what my bleeding was, said it was pretty normal in the first trimester. I wouldn't go to ER unless your tests get lighter.


----------



## mommysylvia

I have a 6.2cm cyst on my ovary that's hemorrhaging. Sono showed no pregnancy and my beta is <1.2 so idk what's going on with my hpts getting darker. Idk how to feel right now :(


----------



## TTC74

Sorry to hear that Sylvia. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Sorry you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry Sylvia!


----------



## mommysylvia

TTC74 said:


> Sorry to hear that Sylvia. :hugs:




Lost7 said:


> Sorry you're going through this. :hugs:




froggyfrog said:


> I'm so sorry Sylvia!

Thank you ladies!!

My temp this morning is rising and it took off my ovulation from cd16, so I discarded my 6 dummy temps and it made my O day Cd15. Should I mark my first day of bleeding CD1? Someone said ovarian cysts can cause false positives


----------



## TTC74

Sylvia - I would mark my first day of bleeding as CD1 knowing that your chart might be wonky this month no matter what.


----------



## starryjune

Hugs to you, Sylvia :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry you are going through this Sylvia! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Sylvia, I am so sorry... I have heard about cysts causing false positives as well!


----------



## TTC74

I had a tiny temp shift this morning. I anticipate that it will go up a little more tomorrow and that I'm officially in the TWW.


----------



## froggyfrog

Looks like your temps did what you predicted. Are you using opk as well? How is everyone else doing? I'm hoping we all get our bfps around the same time so we can be bump buddies! 
Our 5th anniversary was yesterday, dh worked so late last night that we decided to celebrate tonight. We are having rib eyes and lobster tails. And for dessert my mom sent us sherries berries, if you haven't tried them you must try them now! The whole menu is amazing!


----------



## TTC74

froggyfrog said:


> Looks like your temps did what you predicted. Are you using opk as well? How is everyone else doing? I'm hoping we all get our bfps around the same time so we can be bump buddies!
> Our 5th anniversary was yesterday, dh worked so late last night that we decided to celebrate tonight. We are having rib eyes and lobster tails. And for dessert my mom sent us sherries berries, if you haven't tried them you must try them now! The whole menu is amazing!

Yes ma'am. I used OPKs. I had a pos OPK the night of CD13/ morning of CD14. So, O on CD15 seems about right.


----------



## Lost7

I've got my positive OPK today. First cycle using coconut oil. ;)


----------



## froggyfrog

What exactly are you doing with the coconut oil?


----------



## TTC74

Crosshairs! My first set since my loss. I'm so hopeful!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay ladies!!! Sounds like we are in the exciting times of the cycles!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Wishing! I'm hoping to be 1DPO tomorrow!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX, hun!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck ladies!

What does coconut oil do?


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Crosshairs! My first set since my loss. I'm so hopeful!

Yay!! I think I might ovulate today. My surge started last night around 9pm and another +OPK this morning with a small temp dip. And as you can see, we are covering our bases well this cycle. I also started taking a royal jelly supplement just for the heck of it. Seems to be helping my allergies a bit anyway.

FX we both get BFPs this time around!!


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> I think I might ovulate today. My surge started last night around 9pm and another +OPK this morning with a small temp dip. And as you can see, we are covering our bases well this cycle. I also started taking a royal jelly supplement just for the heck of it. Seems to be helping my allergies a bit anyway.

That's awesome, June! I'm 4 DPO trying to cool my jets. I can't wait to test. With my MMC, I got my BFP at 9 DPO. That's Saturday for me. 

I hope the royal jelly helps. I'm taking the fertile aid supplements with Vit E and a B complex Vit this time around.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies 

I was wondering if i can join you? :)
I am currently on cd12 today and awaiting to o in the next couple days.
This is my second month ttc after the loss of my son at 27+3 on 8th july 2015, really hoping for a bfp!

Wishing those not yet pregnant some fairy dust and to those already pregnant a h&h 9 months


----------



## starryjune

Guess I didn't O yet, or am now. Sigh... DH is totally exhausted! Don't think we will be able to BD today, this figures.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well if you are oing now, it looks like you have plenty of sperm waiting for that egg! It's looking good to me june!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Well if you are oing now, it looks like you have plenty of sperm waiting for that egg! It's looking good to me june!

Thanks, I really hope so. I have been getting twingy pains on my left side of the pelvic area and I am BEYOND exhausted right now... but doesn't bbt rise as soon as O starts? GRRRRR. At least the OPKs faded to negative sometime yesterday evening, so O must be soon (I always seem to the day of or after the last +). I will see if hubby is interested in one more try tonight, but then we both need a break! My legs and lady bits are sore, LOL!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Well if you are oing now, it looks like you have plenty of sperm waiting for that egg! It's looking good to me june!
> 
> Thanks, I really hope so. I have been getting twingy pains on my left side of the pelvic area and I am BEYOND exhausted right now... but doesn't bbt rise as soon as O starts? GRRRRR. At least the OPKs faded to negative sometime yesterday evening, so O must be soon (I always seem to the day of or after the last +). I will see if hubby is interested in one more try tonight, but then we both need a break! My legs and lady bits are sore, LOL!!!!!Click to expand...

I actually BD every other day since sperm survive 2+ days and I like to give DHs sperm some time to regenerate between sessions. :winkwink: So, I think you're good.


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Well if you are oing now, it looks like you have plenty of sperm waiting for that egg! It's looking good to me june!
> 
> Thanks, I really hope so. I have been getting twingy pains on my left side of the pelvic area and I am BEYOND exhausted right now... but doesn't bbt rise as soon as O starts? GRRRRR. At least the OPKs faded to negative sometime yesterday evening, so O must be soon (I always seem to the day of or after the last +). I will see if hubby is interested in one more try tonight, but then we both need a break! My legs and lady bits are sore, LOL!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I actually BD every other day since sperm survive 2+ days and I like to give DHs sperm some time to regenerate between sessions. :winkwink: So, I think you're good.Click to expand...

Us too, but since that every other day method hasn't worked, I wanted us to try to BD every day from 10DPO until at least the O day. He's not quite used to so much so many days in a row. Either way, I feel reassured that this cycle will have good coverage whether or not we BD again today. I just hope I do get crosshairs soon... it would be just our luck if this happens to be my first anovulatory cycle since TTC.


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Well if you are oing now, it looks like you have plenty of sperm waiting for that egg! It's looking good to me june!
> 
> Thanks, I really hope so. I have been getting twingy pains on my left side of the pelvic area and I am BEYOND exhausted right now... but doesn't bbt rise as soon as O starts? GRRRRR. At least the OPKs faded to negative sometime yesterday evening, so O must be soon (I always seem to the day of or after the last +). I will see if hubby is interested in one more try tonight, but then we both need a break! My legs and lady bits are sore, LOL!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I actually BD every other day since sperm survive 2+ days and I like to give DHs sperm some time to regenerate between sessions. :winkwink: So, I think you're good.Click to expand...
> 
> Us too, but since that every other day method hasn't worked, I wanted us to try to BD every day from 10DPO until at least the O day. He's not quite used to so much so many days in a row. Either way, I feel reassured that this cycle will have good coverage whether or not we BD again today. I just hope I do get crosshairs soon... it would be just our luck if this happens to be my first anovulatory cycle since TTC.Click to expand...

Nah. Not with pos OPKs.


----------



## froggyfrog

Dh went in yesterday to have all of his testing done. We are having our help us have a baby "shower" on the 24th, then we go back to see our dr on Nov 3rd. I was hoping to get in to see her and get started sooner than that, but I don't thinks that is a reality since dh is taking off for us to fly to our shower. She told us that they are closing the lab down for quality control after the first week of dec. So I'm hoping we can start on November, if not we will be waiting until January :(. But I guess it wouldn't be such a big deal to wait one more month, I'm just ready to start everything


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope the testing goes well!

Over here, waiting to O. We aren't trying this cycle though. I am waiting for some blood test results to see if they can pinpoint why I've been miscarrying. I also have to have a test next week that I do every six months just to make sure I don't have any cancer cells on my cervix. 

However, my doc says we can do Clomid and meds next cycle again, so I'm excited to get these next few weeks over with and have hopefully good test results so we can try again. He also gave me a test of the ovasitol supplement and I'm thinking of ordering some and also taking spiraluna to see if hat helps with anything.


----------



## TTC74

Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!
 



Attached Files:







10-7-15 hpt.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!

Don't want to get your hopes up cuz I, too, am a bit delusional and it is technically too early, but I do see a very faint squinter of a line or shadow... was this taken within the window? All you can do is test again, but I'd wait til Friday so you aren't full of doubts with it being too early!! :dust:

BTW, I think I am 1dpo AND dh was determined for one more try last night. Success!


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!
> 
> Don't want to get your hopes up cuz I, too, am a bit delusional and it is technically too early, but I do see a very faint squinter of a line or shadow... was this taken within the window? All you can do is test again, but I'd wait til Friday so you aren't full of doubts with it being too early!! :dust:
> 
> BTW, I think I am 1dpo AND dh was determined for one more try last night. Success!Click to expand...

That's awesome, June! And, yes. You definitely look like you're 1 DPO to me, too!


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!
> 
> Don't want to get your hopes up cuz I, too, am a bit delusional and it is technically too early, but I do see a very faint squinter of a line or shadow... was this taken within the window? All you can do is test again, but I'd wait til Friday so you aren't full of doubts with it being too early!! :dust:
> 
> BTW, I think I am 1dpo AND dh was determined for one more try last night. Success!Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, June! And, yes. You definitely look like you're 1 DPO to me, too!Click to expand...

I'm wondering if you implanted today - thus the temp drop and possibly the first little bit of detectable hCG??? FX


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!
> 
> Don't want to get your hopes up cuz I, too, am a bit delusional and it is technically too early, but I do see a very faint squinter of a line or shadow... was this taken within the window? All you can do is test again, but I'd wait til Friday so you aren't full of doubts with it being too early!! :dust:
> 
> BTW, I think I am 1dpo AND dh was determined for one more try last night. Success!Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, June! And, yes. You definitely look like you're 1 DPO to me, too!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering if you implanted today - thus the temp drop and possibly the first little bit of detectable hCG??? FXClick to expand...

That's what I'm hoping for! Also, I am having some fleeting AF style cramps. So, I'm so hopeful!


----------



## starryjune

Yay! Keep us posted tomorrow. I want to see a BIG temp rise :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooooooh good luck Angela!


----------



## TTC74

Hours later the same test is more visible but that's probably just an evap right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## starryjune

Hmmm, now I REALLY can't wait to see tomorrow morning's test!! I see something for sure.


----------



## TTC74

Not terribly surprising (but a little disappointing after yesterday's evap), BFN this morning at 7 DPO. I did capture a pic of my FRER that looked like it showed something that might be developing, but I think it was just a shadow.
 



Attached Files:







10-8-15 hpt.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry. :( but like you said, not surprising because it is still soooo early! Hope your BFP is on the way!


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Not terribly surprising (but a little disappointing after yesterday's evap), BFN this morning at 7 DPO. I did capture a pic of my FRER that looked like it showed something that might be developing, but I think it was just a shadow.

Well, poop. Did you test with the same cheapie as yesterday though? I think those simple strips are actually more sensitive than the one pictured today, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Not terribly surprising (but a little disappointing after yesterday's evap), BFN this morning at 7 DPO. I did capture a pic of my FRER that looked like it showed something that might be developing, but I think it was just a shadow.
> 
> Well, poop. Did you test with the same cheapie as yesterday though? I think those simple strips are actually more sensitive than the one pictured today, but I could be wrong.Click to expand...

I did. It was a BFN.


----------



## starryjune

Still early and your temp is staying up. I am NOT giving up hope for you!


----------



## Lost7

I'm 4DPO and despite panicking about low progesterone temperatures and my slowest ever rise, I am happy it's shot back up.
I'm not taking any chances though, I'm starting my NPC again tomorrow. 
I'm not going to temp now until 10-11-12 DPO, so I know whether AF is coming or not.

Next cycle, I'm having another round of SI, NPC, EPO - all the other things I take too. 
Last month was NTNP, this month was a half hearted attempt, but next month it'll be all guns blazing.


----------



## Michellebelle

I started spotting today, which is three weeks after the heavy bleeding from my miscarriage started so I have no idea what's going on. I need to figure out how to add my ff chart back to my signature, but I've only had low pre-o type temps. My fertility nurse thinks it may be a new cycle, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## TTC74

Little temp bump today. Keep on rising temp all the way to a BFP!


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Little temp bump today. Keep on rising temp all the way to a BFP!

YES!!


----------



## starryjune

I got my crosshairs today! Happy Friday to me :) :dance:


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> I got my crosshairs today! Happy Friday to me :) :dance:

Yay! Fx for a BFP this month!


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> I got my crosshairs today! Happy Friday to me :) :dance:
> 
> Yay! Fx for a BFP this month!Click to expand...

Thanks. I feel good about it. At least our timing was perfect and we covered our bases, so if there's any chance, we have a good one this time.


----------



## TTC74

Evap? It was taken w/i 10 mins but there is no color.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Evap? It was taken w/i 10 mins but there is no color.

Ugh, this is torture!! Test again!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

My chart has me super excited. My only triphasic chart to date was a BFP. As for now, though, still a BFN.


----------



## Lost7

To me, that doesn't look triphasic.


----------



## Wishing1010

Eek exciting! Come on BFP's!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Angela! That is a really great rise.


----------



## froggyfrog

When are you testing again angela?


----------



## starryjune

I have a feeling this 2WW is going to be tough for me. My anxiety is pretty bad, and I am feeling physically "off." I'm not alluding to thinking that's anything tic related, just my mental illness/lupus possibly ready to flare and I am trying not to panic but I can't shake this weird feeling of nerves. I have been incredibly bloated with a tender, full feeling in my belly and I am hypersensitive to all stimuli. Anyway, I just needed a mini-vent. I am doing proper self-cares, including tackling my garden today It's all weeded and fall/winter seeds all planted. But now I am sore and feeling annoyed about work. I should just take a nap or something but my mind is going a mile a second.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon, June!!!! Try to get some relaxing in and focus on yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Reaching for the stars. 

https://i.imgur.com/eNrXzDJ.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

FX for the BFPs ladies....

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I know its been a long time since I have been on here but I need to have a break. I am happy to see the babies and pregnancies!!! Congrats to everyone! How is everything going for you ladies...truly have missed you all!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey brighteyez! Glad to see you! I have wondered where you have been. A lot of the originals are not on much, because they are busy being mommies! How have you been?


----------



## Wishing1010

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I know its been a long time since I have been on here but I need to have a break. I am happy to see the babies and pregnancies!!! Congrats to everyone! How is everything going for you ladies...truly have missed you all!

Welcome back!!! A break is always understandable. How are you doing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Lost7 said:


> Reaching for the stars.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/eNrXzDJ.jpg

Looking good!!! FX!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.

:( I'm not feeling this cycle anymore either, even with all our "work." I am not in a good state of mind. Hope we are both wrong or better next one. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I know its been a long time since I have been on here but I need to have a break. I am happy to see the babies and pregnancies!!! Congrats to everyone! How is everything going for you ladies...truly have missed you all!

:hi:
Glad to see you on again! How have you been doing? 



TTC74 said:


> Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.

Still have time and your chart still looks good to me! FX as 10dpo is still early for some to get BFP's



starryjune said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.
> 
> :( I'm not feeling this cycle anymore either, even with all our "work." I am not in a good state of mind. Hope we are both wrong or better next one. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you aren't feeling so well :( I still have fx for you and your chart looks nice. I like the stable temps! Reminds me of my BFP chart

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC74

11DPO BFN. I can't afford to do an IUI cycle this month. So, I'm going to make an appt to do one in November.


----------



## Lost7

Jakes' due date is tomorrow, finding it really hard to cope.
I'm around 7/8DPO and already realising this cycle is a no-go. 

On to Cycle 14, Month 15. AF is coming Friday.


----------



## Wishing1010

None of you ladies are out yet, hang in there...I was certain the month we got our BFP was not our month. You just never know!


----------



## starryjune

6DPO now. Woke up feeling more positive, but nervous. I am convinced that when and if I ever do implant, it will be obvious since I am so sensitive and in tune with my body. This week will be all about nice distractions balanced with work - it's going to be a very busy week with a new project starting tomorrow that will add a couple hours of work EACH DAY indefinitely. I think it might be a good thing. I spend too much time dinking around, clearly/ ;P


----------



## laurac1988

I wouldn't worry too much about implantation Hun. It's such a teeny, tiny minute thing that it's very unusual to feel. We're taking something less than the size of a full stop attaching to the uterine wall.

Best of luck x


----------



## brighteyez73

I doing great!!! We have been taking a break but back in the saddle again. We are now FET cycle which we have a projected transfer date of 11/17/15. Right now I am on the BCP until the 28th. I am excited and scared but all is well. How are you doing?



froggyfrog said:


> Hey brighteyez! Glad to see you! I have wondered where you have been. A lot of the originals are not on much, because they are busy being mommies! How have you been?


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Wishing1010! Glad to be back I have missed you ladies :hugs: We so needed that break. Now we are ready to have our rainbow baby!
How are you doing? FET transfer is schedule for 11/17/15, taking BCPs now and they are making me nauseated and headaches, but all worth it.



Wishing1010 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I know its been a long time since I have been on here but I need to have a break. I am happy to see the babies and pregnancies!!! Congrats to everyone! How is everything going for you ladies...truly have missed you all!
> 
> Welcome back!!! A break is always understandable. How are you doing?Click to expand...


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Wunnabubba2 - I am doing well, we are back from our TTC break and now ready to start again. FET date is 11/17/15 and I a super excited. How is everything?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I know its been a long time since I have been on here but I need to have a break. I am happy to see the babies and pregnancies!!! Congrats to everyone! How is everything going for you ladies...truly have missed you all!
> 
> :hi:
> Glad to see you on again! How have you been doing?
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.Click to expand...
> 
> Still have time and your chart still looks good to me! FX as 10dpo is still early for some to get BFP's
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.Click to expand...
> 
> :( I'm not feeling this cycle anymore either, even with all our "work." I am not in a good state of mind. Hope we are both wrong or better next one. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't feeling so well :( I still have fx for you and your chart looks nice. I like the stable temps! Reminds me of my BFP chart
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TTC74 said:


> 11DPO BFN. I can't afford to do an IUI cycle this month. So, I'm going to make an appt to do one in November.




Lost7 said:


> Jakes' due date is tomorrow, finding it really hard to cope.
> I'm around 7/8DPO and already realising this cycle is a no-go.
> 
> On to Cycle 14, Month 15. AF is coming Friday.

I'm sorry you ladies feel out BUT there is still time for both of you :hugs: Chin up ladies xx



starryjune said:


> 6DPO now. Woke up feeling more positive, but nervous. I am convinced that when and if I ever do implant, it will be obvious since I am so sensitive and in tune with my body. This week will be all about nice distractions balanced with work - it's going to be a very busy week with a new project starting tomorrow that will add a couple hours of work EACH DAY indefinitely. I think it might be a good thing. I spend too much time dinking around, clearly/ ;P

Glad you are feeling better! Good luck with the new project



brighteyez73 said:


> Hello Wunnabubba2 - I am doing well, we are back from our TTC break and now ready to start again. FET date is 11/17/15 and I a super excited. How is everything?

Doing good thank you for asking! First few weeks as a first time mom took a lot of getting use to but we are through it and doing well. Still have days where I feel like I do not know my head from my ass :haha:

Excited for your BFP cycle 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

The nurse just called with the Results from the rest of my tests, and dh's tests. Everything looks good except my vitamin d, they are putting me on a supplement, and I also am being put on hyperthyroid medication, and will follow up with bloods in 4 weeks. She said that my thyroid levels won't delay ivf so that's good. All of dh's blood tests were normal. His sperm was 1.2 million, which is extremely low, but was expected because it's always been extremely low. Since we are doing icsi, all we need is the same amount of sperm that we have eggs. So we are following back up with her on the 30th. Where we will hopefully get the ball rolling!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> The nurse just called with the Results from the rest of my tests, and dh's tests. Everything looks good except my vitamin d, they are putting me on a supplement, and I also am being put on hyperthyroid medication, and will follow up with bloods in 4 weeks. She said that my thyroid levels won't delay ivf so that's good. All of dh's blood tests were normal. His sperm was 1.2 million, which is extremely low, but was expected because it's always been extremely low. Since we are doing icsi, all we need is the same amount of sperm that we have eggs. So we are following back up with her on the 30th. Where we will hopefully get the ball rolling!

Well that all sounds promising for taking next steps! Vitamin D is an easy deficiency I think a lot of people have. I have taken a supplement for it for a long time, as a deficiency can cause moodiness (specifically a down mood). Drinking fortified soy or nut milk (I like unsweetened almond milk) helps a lot - usually one glass contains almost half your daily requirement :) Good luck and thank you for always being here for me and so many others.


----------



## froggyfrog

Awww thank you june! Our next steps are getting my medication protocol and Injection clinic and starting bcp. I just can't believe it's all coming so soon! I'm not so much worried about the vitamin d as I am the thyroid medication. I have been reading scary things today about it that I will be asking my dr about. I'm not really a big medicine taker. I'll deal with a headache until it's unbearable. Plus i have read that some of them are absorbed by the placenta, and passes through breast milk,and the nurse said I will be on it throughout my pregnancy. But im sure they wouldn't give me something that would harm my baby and hopefully i don't experience any side effects,


----------



## brighteyez73

It will get better, parenting is wonderful!!! Thank you and I am ready for my BFP!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO BFN. I can't afford to do an IUI cycle this month. So, I'm going to make an appt to do one in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Jakes' due date is tomorrow, finding it really hard to cope.
> I'm around 7/8DPO and already realising this cycle is a no-go.
> 
> On to Cycle 14, Month 15. AF is coming Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry you ladies feel out BUT there is still time for both of you :hugs: Chin up ladies xx
> 
> 
> 
> starryjune said:
> 
> 
> 6DPO now. Woke up feeling more positive, but nervous. I am convinced that when and if I ever do implant, it will be obvious since I am so sensitive and in tune with my body. This week will be all about nice distractions balanced with work - it's going to be a very busy week with a new project starting tomorrow that will add a couple hours of work EACH DAY indefinitely. I think it might be a good thing. I spend too much time dinking around, clearly/ ;PClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are feeling better! Good luck with the new project
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Wunnabubba2 - I am doing well, we are back from our TTC break and now ready to start again. FET date is 11/17/15 and I a super excited. How is everything?Click to expand...
> 
> Doing good thank you for asking! First few weeks as a first time mom took a lot of getting use to but we are through it and doing well. Still have days where I feel like I do not know my head from my ass :haha:
> 
> Excited for your BFP cycle
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ooooh Chelsea this is all so exciting :dance: :dance:


----------



## Lost7

Jakes due date has arrived. Feeling completely and utterly devastated today. Most people have ultrasounds of their babies, some people have reasons and closure why their babies died - I don't have any of that. 

But if one more person tells me I had a chemical - I actually might just slap them in the f***ing face. :evil:


----------



## TTC74

I didn't have an FRER this morning so I tested with a cheapie. After picking up some FRER, I took one and immediately got what looks like an Evap. Is it possible that this could be the start of a late BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mdscpa

Yay, that's good news Chelsea. Praying you get :bfp: soon after....

Btw, if ever you're planning to get your DH's sperm boost you might wanna look at fertilaid they're offering 10% disc. again. Just in case you want to give it a try.

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/male-fertility.html





https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/ttc-boost-bundle.html


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Lost that today is hard. You should be holding him right now... :hugs:

Angela, i think im seeing an evap i don't know. FX it gets darker and your temp gets even higher.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lost7

mdscpa said:


> So sorry Lost that today is hard. You should be holding him right now... :hugs:
> 
> Angela, i think im seeing an evap i don't know. FX it gets darker and your temp gets even higher.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yes, Yes I should. I can't beat this feeling of despair and grief. I feel empty. I have 6 children, and I am thankful and count those blessings each day but I have no ultrasound pictures, no reasons why he died. Just that he did. :cry:

TTC74: Looks like an indent. Looks super bright (probably due to too much editing) and looks like the indent on the strip, sorry. I can't see anything otherwise.


----------



## TTC74

Here's the unedited pic. I know that it looks like an Evap. I have just heard of so many people getting a strong Evap prior to a BFP, that I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> Here's the unedited pic. I know that it looks like an Evap. I have just heard of so many people getting a strong Evap prior to a BFP, that I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I'd be hopeful. Praying you get a clear bfp tomorrow!


----------



## froggyfrog

Lost I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how you feel:(. Hopefully you will Have your rainbow soon!

Angela that looks like maybe an indent. The only way to be sure is keep testing! Fx tomorrow's looks pink!

Thanks pam and daphne!! Daphne, we aren't even going to worry this point at trying to boost his count. We have enough to work with, so we are just going to go forward. We have tried for years to get it in normal range. Since we are doing icsi, I'm not at all worried!!


----------



## Lost7

froggyfrog said:


> Lost I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how you feel:(. Hopefully you will Have your rainbow soon!
> 
> Angela that looks like maybe an indent. The only way to be sure is keep testing! Fx tomorrow's looks pink!
> 
> Thanks pam and daphne!! Daphne, we aren't even going to worry this point at trying to boost his count. We have enough to work with, so we are just going to go forward. We have tried for years to get it in normal range. Since we are doing icsi, I'm not at all worried!!

Thanks sweetie. :hugs: Only days away from Cycle 14 (Month 15) starting. I know it's coming. But thank you, I'll pray for my Rainbow and hope you're no longer a BFP virgin for much longer! Come on you stickies! :hugs:


----------



## starryjune

Lost7 said:


> Jakes due date has arrived. Feeling completely and utterly devastated today. Most people have ultrasounds of their babies, some people have reasons and closure why their babies died - I don't have any of that.
> 
> But if one more person tells me I had a chemical - I actually might just slap them in the f***ing face. :evil:

I can't think of anything to say except that damn right it's not "just" anything. It's a huge loss and I will slap them too ;) :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

So apparently I had it all backwords, it's hypothyroidism, not hyper. Just wanted to correct myslef! 

Thanks lost! I'm hoping that we will all be bump buddies soon!


----------



## Lost7

I'm up for it! :dust:


----------



## starryjune

OK, hoping this provides some comic relief... I can't help but wonder if it's a "sign" but I think it's just me/what I ate yesterday, but GOODNESS, I am a gas factory! Like, I am sitting at my desk squeezing my cheeks. I do NOT want to provide comic relief to my office.


----------



## Wishing1010

So many hugs today, Lost. It is so unfair that so many angels are in heaven and not in our arms. Whether a loss occurs at 14 dpo or months into a pregnancy, it is a loss and it is devastating. I am so glad you were blessed with many children on this earth, and cannot wait to see your BFP, US pics, and newborn pics of your next LO. :hugs:

Absolutely wonderful news, Chelsea!!!! Things are progressing, so exciting!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Angela, I think it is an indent but not 100% sure. Hoping it is the start of a BFP!

Haha, June! Gassing out the office, eh? :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

:hugs: to you Lost! We will get our rainbows soon, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Michellebelle

Chelsea, I'm so excited for you to do IVF soon. 

Angela, that looks like an indent to me, I hope it turns into a BFP!

June, you crack me up. Your chart is looking good!

I got one more of my tests back. My chromosomes are normal! This was the one I was worried about, so it's a big relief. My DH still has to get his back though.


----------



## Lost7

Really glad to hear that test has come back normal, what brilliant news! 

I feel like my temperature is making me out to be a fool. I know it's pattern, it dips a little then goes up then dips for AF. Well it's already dipped a little, went up a little now the tiniest ever drop down has left me unsure! I still think it's going to drop tomorrow for AF.

Two CB tests this morning :bfn:

https://i.imgur.com/qrCnlRe.jpg

Temperature was yesterday 37.00 and today is only 36.98! Not much of a drop at all!


----------



## Lost7

This is an over lay to show you how much it usually drops...

https://i.imgur.com/pjCWa9u.jpg


----------



## TTC74

BFN this morning with FMU at 13 DPO. Disappointing to say the least. 

I'm also extremely aggravated. I normally get a touch of PMS the day AF starts and maybe a day after. This month, I started getting pretty moderate PMS pain at 12 DPO. AF usually comes at 15 DPO. Don't know what my kooky body is doing.


----------



## TTC74

I posted a pic of my test from this morning on countdown to pregnancy. Of 12 voters, only 3 have said negative. 3 have said positive and 6 are unsure. Now I'm confused! :wacko: Guess only tomorrow's test and temp will tell.


----------



## starryjune

Michellebelle said:


> Chelsea, I'm so excited for you to do IVF soon.
> 
> Angela, that looks like an indent to me, I hope it turns into a BFP!
> 
> June, you crack me up. Your chart is looking good!
> 
> I got one more of my tests back. My chromosomes are normal! This was the one I was worried about, so it's a big relief. My DH still has to get his back though.

It was looking good, wasn't it? :(


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> I posted a pic of my test from this morning on countdown to pregnancy. Of 12 voters, only 3 have said negative. 3 have said positive and 6 are unsure. Now I'm confused! :wacko: Guess only tomorrow's test and temp will tell.

Where the heck is OUR picture!!??


----------



## TTC74

I really don't think it's positive, but I'll take the renewed hope that there is enough there to keep me in the game until tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







10-14-15 hpt.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> I really don't think it's positive, but I'll take the renewed hope that there is enough there to keep me in the game until tomorrow.

I see a very faint line, but maybe I need glasses. thanks for posting it! Let's hope it's a clear line tomorrow!! 

My temp dropped this morning like it has often done 8DPO to mimic an implantation dip. So, with that and how I am feeling - par for the course - I am assuming I'm out. I just booked a long weekend in Tahoe to relax and enjoy the fall colors weekend after next, once AF has come and DH and I will need something to look forward to. I had a bonus day off work cuz our office moves into the big new company's crappy one that Monday after so I figured we might as well seize the moment to hopefully be in a good state of mind when all the change is underway. This is not a happy office move. I have gone from my own big private office to a private, large but OPEN office work space to now a small, cramped, totally not private desk with no natural light and my loud co-workers surrounding me... this hyper-sensitive gal is not going to adjust well :(


----------



## TTC74

starryjune said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I really don't think it's positive, but I'll take the renewed hope that there is enough there to keep me in the game until tomorrow.
> 
> I see a very faint line, but maybe I need glasses. thanks for posting it! Let's hope it's a clear line tomorrow!!
> 
> My temp dropped this morning like it has often done 8DPO to mimic an implantation dip. So, with that and how I am feeling - par for the course - I am assuming I'm out. I just booked a long weekend in Tahoe to relax and enjoy the fall colors weekend after next, once AF has come and DH and I will need something to look forward to. I had a bonus day off work cuz our office moves into the big new company's crappy one that Monday after so I figured we might as well seize the moment to hopefully be in a good state of mind when all the change is underway. This is not a happy office move. I have gone from my own big private office to a private, large but OPEN office work space to now a small, cramped, totally not private desk with no natural light and my loud co-workers surrounding me... this hyper-sensitive gal is not going to adjust well :(Click to expand...

You're hardly out at 8 DPO! Sorry to hear about your work situation.


----------



## starryjune

I know, I am just used to seeing this pattern and I feel PMS-y.


----------



## Lost7

Waiting to see a rather large temp dip tomorrow myself.


----------



## Megs555

Hi there ladies, its been awhile since i came here to Baby and Bump. 
I got my first positive pregnancy test in Feb of this year and lost twins in April. I have had a very hard time physically and emotionally since the miscarriage and have avoided sites like this. Also i was spotting for nearly 4 months with no periods or ovulation. 

in september i got what i think was my period, although it lasted 2 weeks.
Anyways i have been testing for many days and for ovulation (the past few months the line was just a halfway to positive line never changing) and i compared them today, i think i see them getting darker towards ovulation hopefully soon.

Is my brain seeing what it wants to see or are they getting darker? the bottom was taken today.
 



Attached Files:







12118833_10156106267230392_3827770447001869960_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey megs, I remember you! I'm glad to see your back. Sometimes a break is very needed! Those tests are getting darker, but I wouldn't call it positive yet. What cd are you?


----------



## Lost7

I agree with Froggy hun, not quite positive but not far off - keep testing! Good luck!


----------



## Megs555

Hey there, thanks for the welcome back froggy, def not a positive yet, I remember seeing my positive opk in February and it was darker than the control! And I had O pains! But I'm not sure what cycle day in on as I bled for 2 weeks straight. It's been 8 days since I stopped bleeding, that's why I'm just going to test every single day!


----------



## starryjune

Well, ladies, I am feeling out because my CM pattern is right in line with the usual. It's probably a good indicator, right? It always starts to thin from lots of creamy to thinner creamy to then watery and dry or spotting a day before AF. It's definitely decreased in amount and gotten thinner since yesterday, as usual :( Dammit.


----------



## TTC74

I had some watery CM earlier today. As expected, AF followed shortly thereafter. CD1 . . .


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> I had some watery CM earlier today. As expected, AF followed shortly thereafter. CD1 . . .

Guess we are both out :(


----------



## Lost7

That makes 3 of us! Though, I'm still technically waiting for the witch to show up.


----------



## starryjune

Lost7 said:


> That makes 3 of us! Though, I'm still technically waiting for the witch to show up.

AF doesn't arrive until next Tues or Wed. for me. Just a bummer to realize I have no good signs anymore.


----------



## froggyfrog

Signs and symptoms mean nothing June! :)


----------



## Lost7

Froggy, just seen your signature! Best of luck with IVF, let us know how you get on!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks lost! We are having a Help Us Have A Baby " Shower " next weekend. We have no need for a baby shower because we have everything we need, so we are asking that people give money in lieu of a baby shower gift. Then the following Monday I go in to apply for a loan for the remainder! We are soooo sooooooooo ready to start and be pregnant! It's been a very long time coming!


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> Signs and symptoms mean nothing June! :)

I understand that's mostly true, but the fact that my CM pattern is the same as always is pretty telling. If I was pregnant my hormones would be different than pre-AF and thus my CM would differ somehow I would think ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megs555 said:


> Hi there ladies, its been awhile since i came here to Baby and Bump.
> I got my first positive pregnancy test in Feb of this year and lost twins in April. I have had a very hard time physically and emotionally since the miscarriage and have avoided sites like this. Also i was spotting for nearly 4 months with no periods or ovulation.
> 
> in september i got what i think was my period, although it lasted 2 weeks.
> Anyways i have been testing for many days and for ovulation (the past few months the line was just a halfway to positive line never changing) and i compared them today, i think i see them getting darker towards ovulation hopefully soon.
> 
> Is my brain seeing what it wants to see or are they getting darker? the bottom was taken today.

I'm so sorry about your loss Megs! :hugs: I cannot imagine having to go through something like that! Welcome back though - just wish it was under better circumstances.

Those tests are def getting darker and I'm sure you will hit positive real soon. Keep testing and DTD until they go faint again.



TTC74 said:


> I had some watery CM earlier today. As expected, AF followed shortly thereafter. CD1 . . .

Dammit!!!!! Sorry AF got you


----------



## froggyfrog

Maybe, maybe no. I have seen a lot of bfps with no cm change. And lots with change. Everyone is different and that's why they say cm is not a indicator. Don't count yourself out until af shows!


----------



## Lost7

9:30pm and still no AF. Which can only mean one thing, the cow will come over night. 

Temperature very low, huge jump down... Unless it's an "implantation dip" I'm definitely out, it's just a matter of when she'll turn up.


----------



## Lost7

Possibly just had an implantation bleed! Coincides with the huge temp dip and still no AF. 

We'll wait and see I guess.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX, Lost!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Going to use a spoiler for this and see what you think. Only click to show if you're really ready haha.

I usually come on with a LOT of either brown or deep red blood. I wiped and there was a pin prick (picture), I then wiped again and there was a little more but still not a lot. Red / pinkish. 
I then thought I'd check my CM and ''for once and for all'' call myself out. That backfired, fingers came out DRY, besides some creamy CM. No blood what so ever.

Feeling a little, well - confused. Having some sharp pains through my left nipple. Just want advice on this (what could be) implantation bleed? It seems strange my temperature fell this morning significantly, could it be implantation dip / bleed. I'm 12DPO - AF due today.



Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/MKfkNw6.jpg?1


----------



## laurac1988

could be implantation, could be your period. Unfortunately there's no way to know for sure. Best of luck xx


----------



## starryjune

Big temp drop already :( At least I know for sure AF is coming, but I didn't expect this for at least a couple more days. DH and I are pretty depressed today. Glad we can get away for a nice long weekend next week.


----------



## froggyfrog

How was everybody's weekend? ?


----------



## starryjune

froggyfrog said:


> How was everybody's weekend? ?

I was under the weather, but physically because I couldn't sleep and twisted my neck so it hurt so bad... to mentally because clearly it's another BFN cycle that doesn't even warrant a test to prove that before AF. Feeling like a dud.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Starry - you temps seems to be look ok AF hasnt show yet. Remember not out until AF shows her ugly face so my fx for you until then :winkwink:




starryjune said:


> Big temp drop already :( At least I know for sure AF is coming, but I didn't expect this for at least a couple more days. DH and I are pretty depressed today. Glad we can get away for a nice long weekend next week.


----------



## froggyfrog

Brighteyez, when do you start everything?


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm here... Just in limbo.. Still waiting to O. This is taking forever. I did take my last opk on Saturday and it was not even close to positive, the wait continues...


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww man michelle, how miserable to be still waiting on o. I hope it comes soon! We will be in Schulenburg on Thurs for our shower this weekend. It may be our last time there, my parents are selling their house!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Froggyfrog, I have baseline the 30th to see how much estrogen I should be on and Nov. 17th is transfer date. It seems so far away though. And the BCP's are making me sick but just a few more days until I stop them. Just trying to figure out how I going to give myself the IM injections. Did mock transfer on Thursday and everything looked great:thumbup:



froggyfrog said:


> Brighteyez, when do you start everything?


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Aww man michelle, how miserable to be still waiting on o. I hope it comes soon! We will be in Schulenburg on Thurs for our shower this weekend. It may be our last time there, my parents are selling their house!


Ooh, enjoy! I haven't been to Schulenburg in ages.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi all
Sorry to interrupt, but have any of you felt tingling in your uterus/ovaries? Im 7dpo today


----------



## TTC74

You know how I've been taking all these FertileAid supps? Well, I think there may actually be something to them. I'm on my 5th day of AF. It's been light, but still - I usually only get 3 days of AF. So, it seems like at the very least it's helping some with lining.


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> You know how I've been taking all these FertileAid supps? Well, I think there may actually be something to them. I'm on my 5th day of AF. It's been light, but still - I usually only get 3 days of AF. So, it seems like at the very least it's helping some with lining.

That's good. Mine usually only lasts 3 days of real flow, too, then several days of light spotting (liner is enough). Is that bad for my lining????

As you can see, my bbt is being a real stinker. Still no AF, but occasional light pink/brown spotting and no more sore boobs, so I know she's on her way tomorrow or Thurs. Hope she'd just get here so my heavy days are over by Friday/weekend where I will not want to be running to a bathroom every few hours :(


----------



## TTC74

June - Some people say you can't judge lining at all by length of AF. I worry because I only have 1 day of regular flow and usually a couple of days of light flow. So, I'll take a day of regular flow and 4 days of light flow! I would take 3 days of regular flow, too! Your probably fine.


----------



## starryjune

I just posted this in 2WW and I know you will just tell me to test, which I will tomorrow if no AF and a high temp again, but W the serious F. Just wonky end of cycle temp today or should I think more into it?? No more sore boobs as of today, occasional water light pink when I wipe and some sticky brownish discharge after my walk into work this morning.
 



Attached Files:







3424523.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC74

June - I would test. Then again, I'm always testing. :haha:


----------



## starryjune

TTC74 said:


> June - I would test. Then again, I'm always testing. :haha:

Do you think a test after work would be accurate, meaning that it might not be concentrated -- I have a long bus ride home so I have to pee before I leave work, so the pee would be held 2 hours max. I will probably just wait and see until tomorrow but I am tempted...


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, there is a good chance it would be accurate but get two so you can test with FMU too! Good luck!!!


----------



## starryjune

Wishing1010 said:


> Yes, there is a good chance it would be accurate but get two so you can test with FMU too! Good luck!!!

Thanks, I don't think I will need to. Feels like AF will start any moment. FX it doesn't.


----------



## Wishing1010

I had horrible cramps and bleeding throughout first trimester! FX FX FX!


----------



## starryjune

I peed in a cup and everything but I can't test. I did an OPK instead, LOL! It was a definite line but negative, FYI. I am too afraid to see the BFN. Pee is still in the cup if I change my mind and break out the cheapies.


----------



## TTC74

Come on, June! You're killing us! :test:


----------



## Lost7

I'm back. AF miraculously stopped yesterday, CD4. I usually have to suffer her until CD9. Wondering what's going on and hoping for a repeat of February's AF, but without the miscarriage.

Questionable :bfp: already.....


----------



## starryjune

Well, I am out. I don't think I will be here much for a while, I am just too frustrated and surrounded by reminders of how I can't get pregnant. Good luck, all.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: June. Please take all the time you need, we will be here if you need us. I was on the TTC train for over 4 years and understand how much the process consumes you. Take care of yourself, hun.

Hmmm...well FX the short AF leads to a beautiful, sticky BFP, Lost!


----------



## TTC74

My pre-O temps are super low this month. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## TTC74

My fertility monitor went to high this morning. I'm really nervous this month about being out before I even get into the TWW. I normally O on CD15 but occassionally O as early as CD14 or as late as CD17. Well, I'm leaving town on CD15 and won't be back with DH until CD18. We get one shot on CD14. Obviously, I'm praying for a CD14-15 O this month. Come on eggie! Get your butt ready to go!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Angela!

Over here, I'm just trying to figure out what is going on. I just want AF to show, but my chart doesn't even look like I've Oed yet. Annoying.


----------



## Lost7

Michelle, have you ever had any FSH testing at the start of your cycle?

I'm now waiting 31 days for results of something which will annoyingly have results back in 13 days... Highly pi***d off.


----------



## TTC74

FF thinks I Od 3 days ago bc my temps did something wacky this month. :dohh: My fertility monitor says I'm gearing up to O now.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm not sure if I've done fsh testing. I think I may have when they were diagnosing me for fertility issues. I do have pcos, so I usually do medicated cycles. I'm just waiting for this post-miscarriage cycle to be done so we can start a new one! My doc has already called in all my meds. 

I've heard post-miscarriage cycles can be weird, but I just want AF to come!


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, that is an interesting chart! Which one do you trust more, your chart or fertility monitor?


----------



## TTC74

Well, I don't think it's likely that I Od on day 9. I did take an OPK on day 10 (after the temp jump) just to see what it looked like, and it was stark white. 

Also, after the temp jump, my temps are still consistent with previous pre-O temps. So, I think the monitor is right. 

The chart is wonky, though. So, I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## TTC74

Temp spike. Woot! Woot! Let the TWW begin!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! Hopeful for good things for you!

I'm in the TWW too.. Though I'm not sure at what point. And I'm not expecting or even hoping for a BFP, just want AF to show!


----------



## Lost7

Horrah for 2WW, I won't be long behind you.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies!
Hope you are all doing well! Last Saturday was our shower, and attendance was very low because of Hurricane Patricia. I had a cry moment as the texts poured in from people saying they couldn't make it. Of course I understood, but was having a "it's not fair" pity party. But we still had such a fun day, and it was really a success. My go fund me started to blow up, and I got cards with money from people who did make it. And I'm still waiting on some cards to come in the mail. We also brought back all of the baby items we were storing in my moms aattic.here is the list of what we have: high chair, crib, bedding, pack n play, two bouncy seats, two swings, tons of hats, socks, mittens, washcloths, Burp cloths, tons of blankets, a whole box of toys, so many clothes from nb to 2t (I have already put away anything gender neutral ) shoes, Thermometer, grooming kit, Diaper bags, travel change pad, 2 nursing pillows, 10 pairs of washable nursing pads, Udder cover, 2 carseat canopies, 2 belly bands. And I feel like I'm forgetting something. So my next appointment is on Tuesday, and I will do my shot clinic, and then next friday is when I will apply for the loan. I'm praying so hard that my credit is good enough to be approved!


----------



## froggyfrog

The belly cake came out great and my cupcakes say think positive (the positive is two pink lines) the closet is full of clothes that are gender neutral, I still have three suitcases full of clothes that are just boy, so if we have a boy I'm set for 2 years. The blanket is the comforter, and shows the patterns of the whole bedding set.


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry the rain kept people from attending, but it looks like it as still a success! Can't wait for an update after your Tuesday appointment!

Over here, I feel like AF is going to arrive in the next couple of days. I know my chart doesn't really reflect that, so we will see.


----------



## Lost7

Super strong positives today, day early thanks to SI. :)


----------



## Jrepp

That party looks so fun Chelsea. That cake is GORGEOUS too! Sounds like you've already got a lot of things!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks michelle and jess! Any sign of af michelle?


----------



## Michellebelle

Not yet, but no too much longer hopefully. I'm getting excited knowing that a new cycle and hopefully a BFP isn't too far away.


----------



## Lost7

I'm 2 DPO. Let the two week wait begin.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX!!!! :dust:


----------



## froggyfrog

GL lost! 

Afm holy ewcm! I had it for hours yesterday on the Tp when I wiped. I tried to do some googling to see if maybe my thyroid is leveling out and causing everything to work, but can't find anything. Not only is it more than usual, it's earlier than usual too. I'll definitely ask my dr tomorrow when I see her. I really wish that I had been diagnosed a long time ago. I can't help but wonder if that's a reason I haven't gotten pregnant. Everything I'm reading talks about the link between thyroid dysfunction and infertility and miscarriage. I can only sit here and wonder if I could have been a mom a long time ago 
:(


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lovelies. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:
Sucky internet service provider meant that I could not get on here for pretty much 2 weeks or so.

Hope you are all still well :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Well, my temp went up a bit today at 6 DPO. Praying for it to keep on rising!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Angela :dust:

Cannot wait to see all of your BFP's! I know they are coming :dance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Apparently I have PCOS &#128528;


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww.. Not the best news, but definitely not terrible. I have it too! I've been able to get pregnant with Clomid+ injectibles. I think for IVF they would put you on similar drugs, right? I hoping all this helps you get a BFP! 

What did the doc say? What are next steps?


----------



## froggyfrog

Im on metformin. And when we arent ttc i will be on bcp.Thursday I'm applying for my loan (fx we get approved or else I don't know what we will do) then Friday morning is my shot clinic and get my meds ordered, the Nurse was out today. Then I'm looking to start my period around the 17th. The day I start my period I will go in for my baseline labs and ultrasound. Then from there I start stimming and go in about every other day for monitoring. The pcos can be tricky and cause ohss, so as long as my estrogen stays under 3500 I'll be ok, but if it goes that high I will have to do a day freeze after retrieval and won't be able to transfer until the next cycle. If my estrogen levels behave then we will either do a day 3 or day 5 transfer. If it's day 3 she will transfer 2, if it's day 5 she will transfer one. She also wants dh to go in next week and give a sample to be frozen, so there is a backup if we have any issues with his fresh sample. She also measured how far the catheter will need to be inserted in my cervix today. And we discussed progesterone. I told her that I think I would prefer injections instead of suppositories., and she said she she prefers the injectable form too. So that's good. Really besides the pcos diagnosis it was a good appointment. I really absolutely love her as a dr. My appointment started at 1:00 and I didn't leave until 2:40. I just love how she takes her time to explain in detail and answer all of my questions. I would definitely refer her to anyone looking for an re! I'm also really upset that I was a patient at my last RE for 2 years and nobody offered a pcos or hypothyroidism diagnosis &#128542;&#128542;


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea, I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I truly hope that with this diagnosis, they can better cater to your individual needs to help you get your beautiful baby. <3


----------



## Michellebelle

Chelsea, it's great that you have such a great doc! I really think this will lead to your BFP. It's great you are getting all these things diagnosed beforehand so that way your IVF will have a high chance of being successful! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks kenna and michelle! Michelle what is going on with you? What's your plan for next cycle?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Chelsea, I'm so sorry that your previous RE was so sucky!! I would think that after it took so long for you the first thing they would check is for PCOS?! :growlmad:

I am very happy to read that you had a good appointment regarding your IVF and I trust your loand will be approved. This thread has really been lucky for us all even if it takes longer for some. I have the utmost faith that your IVF will be successful FIRST time around and I cannot wait to see your beautiful BFP :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Today is def cd1 for me! I had a chat with my re nurse today, and it's gonna be a busy couple of weeks! Clomid days 3-7, then Follistim days 7-9, the see the re on day 10 to check follicles. Then he will tell me when to trigger. Throw in an HSG next Wednesday morning (day 8) and bloodwork next Friday morning! 

Hoping with all this we conceive a healthy baby this month!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with that busy schedule Michelle. I really hope it works for you.

Today I am 4DPO and despite me not using my NPC, my progesterone must have sorted itself out as my temperature has rocketed again. I had a tooth out yesterday so I wonder if the harsh temp rise was to do with the shock (or blood loss) last night? I was bleeding through out the night, my head and face felt hot and sweating but the rest of me felt freezing cold. 

Not sure what's going on, but definitely have a very zig zag FF right now. 
Ovia state I ovulated on CD14, Glow says CD15 and FF says CD16.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Michelle! Once the busy weeks are done you can rest up before baby is born :D

FX Lost! 

:dust: for all of you


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Michelle! Once the busy weeks are done you can rest up before baby is born :D

FX Lost! 

:dust: for all of you


----------



## SarahLou372

:hi:

For those ladies who remember me and my journey on this topic, I just wanted pop in to mention that me and my OH are having a boy.


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats sarah!!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Sarah! 

I got a second line on a wondfo tonight but I'm scared to death it's an Evap because the FRER is bfn.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Sarah!

Angela, that looks promising. Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## TTC74

I tested again this morning and got a bfn on both a wondfo and a FRER. So, I think the wondfo last night was a blasted evap. Still, my chart looks good. So, I'm holding out hope!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SarahLou372 said:


> :hi:
> 
> For those ladies who remember me and my journey on this topic, I just wanted pop in to mention that me and my OH are having a boy.

:yipee: Congrats to you Sarah! How wonderful. Boys are amazing

This thread has really been big on producing boys lol



TTC74 said:


> Congrats Sarah!
> 
> I got a second line on a wondfo tonight but I'm scared to death it's an Evap because the FRER is bfn.

That damn line has pink at the bottom when I look at it so it better be a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx that's the start of a bfp!!!!!

Michelle I can't wait to see what this cycle brings for you! I have a good feeling for you! 

Our loan was approved! !!!!!!!! I immediately lost all control of my tear ducts. I have been crying and laughing all morning! I can't wait to start poas!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats! That is such great news!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats sarah.....

Angela, thats some good lines. :wohoo:


----------



## TTC74

10 DPO test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTC74

10 DPO heavily tweaked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## froggyfrog

I see something without it being tweaked! Did you pee on a frer?


----------



## TTC74

Yes and there is a little line, but it's hard to capture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

Here's a tweaked photo where you might be able to see a little pink in he top right corner (the test is upside down due to light issues).
 



Attached Files:







image.png
File size: 136.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## froggyfrog

I do see something on the frer too! I'm so excited to see your tests tomorrow!


----------



## Michellebelle

Me too!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

HUGE CONGRATS Chelsea!! I'm so happy for you! Now your BFP will be next.

Angela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see a 2nd line on all of the tests that you have posted :yipee:


----------



## TTC74

I'm so anxious! My midday tests are bfn (diluted no doubt). So, I can't wait for tomorrow's fmu tests to confirm today's tests!


----------



## TTC74

My for sure BFP from tonight.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## froggyfrog

Def bfp!!!! Congrats angela!!!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: no denying there.


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, Angela!!!!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations froggy, hope to see your bfp soon.

Congrats on a boy Sarah.

Hope this is a sticky bfp ttc!!


----------



## TTC74

My progression from yesterday isn't great. I'm a little worried about a CP.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Michellebelle

Don't stress! And congrats!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I do see some progression angela, don't stress out!


----------



## Wishing1010

Def looks darker, praying for a much darker line tomorrow


----------



## TTC74

I got a darker line today and a positive digi! I went for bloods this morning. So, I should have a beta to report later. Then, on Wednesday, I'll finally know whether I'm doubling properly!
 



Attached Files:







11-9-15 digi.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!!! Wonderful!!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats! !!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I love to start decorating for Christmas the day after Thanksgiving, and I'm starting to think that I should get my tree up this week before I start stimming. So that I can enjoy it the day after Thanksgiving. Just in case I'm not feeling up to it after er and transfer. Does this make me crazy? Lol. I could wait and ask dh to do it, but he doesn't get into the tree like I do, so he just doesn't have that touch. (I just do it better!)


----------



## Wishing1010

I say go for it!!!!


----------



## Lost7

I'll be honest, over in the UK we don't really celebrate Thanks Giving... And I've had my tree up 4 weeks already. :haha: :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Angela!!!! Wohoo for your BFP! I'm so happy for you.
Try not to (which we all know is difficult) stress about your progression for now. My 9dpo line was almost not visible just a grey 2nd line. On 10 dpo it was almost like your last cheapie that you posted with slight pink tint and now my baby is 4 months old so it doesn't have to be a major jump in colour because it can take a little over 24 hours to double too. Cannot wait for your BETAS. Again huge congrats!!!!

Chelsea, I say go for it too. No harm in doing it now and then starting to enjoy it early too :D


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My hcg is just under 10 because it's so early. The Dr won't let me come back in until next Monday to give it time to build up. This is going to make me bonkers!


----------



## froggyfrog

Can you keep testing to see your lone progression? Maybe that will keep some sanity! That really sucks! I'm sorry!


----------



## Lost7

How is it under 10, if it's triggered a CB digital, they're like 25/50miu/ml sensitive.


----------



## TTC74

I don't know. That's what it is, though. Incidentally, here's my progression pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SarahLou372

Jus popped in to say Congrats to you TTC74

They look like progressing :bfp: to me :flower:


----------



## Wishing1010

Looks a tad darker! And def darker from 2 days ago. I never had my HCG tested but I would just keep testing to make sure it gets darker every couple days for peace of mind. :) 

Oh, congrats on team :blue:, Sarah!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats again! Those lines look great!


----------



## froggyfrog

That's definitely darker!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your tests are def darker!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats TTC74!!!!:happydance:



TTC74 said:


> My for sure BFP from tonight.


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what to make of my tests this morning. The FRER is about the same as yesterday but I turned a dollar store test positive for the very first time. Hopefully, I'll see some nice progress on my FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Lost7

HCG doubles every 48 hours.


----------



## mdscpa

Definitely progressing Angela. FX tomorrow's frer will be darker.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I need pictures pleeeeeeaaaaasssssseeeeeeee
I haven't obsessed over tests in a while :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Got my shot protocol today! I'm on follistim/menopur/ganirelix. DH needs to gets his signatures notorized tonight on our contract, and I go turn it in tomorrow and then she will call my injections into the pharmacy. I will wait for the pharmacy to call me and go pick up my meds!!!! Hurry up AF!!! (never thought I would say that!)


----------



## NoelKruse

I have a beautiful son have been trying for my second for awhile now had a chemical pregnancy back in July. Hope to be pregnant by the end of the year. This is my first month buying an ovulation test I choose ClearBlue Digital because I hate guessing with the lines!! I've been doing it wrong the whole time I assumed that because I had a normal 28 day cycle I ovulated of the 14th day of my cycle but I received a positive ovulation test on day 11 !! So hope this time I get it right super excited also using Pre Seed this cycle ill do anything that helps!I'm due for my period on Thanksgiving so hoping I have something to be extra thankful for that day!


----------



## missi1717

NoelKruse said:


> I have a beautiful son have been trying for my second for awhile now had a chemical pregnancy back in July. Hope to be pregnant by the end of the year. This is my first month buying an ovulation test I choose ClearBlue Digital because I hate guessing with the lines!! I've been doing it wrong the whole time I assumed that because I had a normal 28 day cycle I ovulated of the 14th day of my cycle but I received a positive ovulation test on day 11 !! So hope this time I get it right super excited also using Pre Seed this cycle ill do anything that helps!I'm due for my period on Thanksgiving so hoping I have something to be extra thankful for that day!

Hope yours sticks this time! I also had a chemical back in may... we decided to try again this month. Af is due on the 18TH . Keep us updated!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Brighteyez, how's everything going? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## cutieq

NoelKruse said:


> I have a beautiful son have been trying for my second for awhile now had a chemical pregnancy back in July. Hope to be pregnant by the end of the year. This is my first month buying an ovulation test I choose ClearBlue Digital because I hate guessing with the lines!! I've been doing it wrong the whole time I assumed that because I had a normal 28 day cycle I ovulated of the 14th day of my cycle but I received a positive ovulation test on day 11 !! So hope this time I get it right super excited also using Pre Seed this cycle ill do anything that helps!I'm due for my period on Thanksgiving so hoping I have something to be extra thankful for that day!

good luck. sounds like you have a good plan!


----------



## NoelKruse

missi1717 said:


> NoelKruse said:
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful son have been trying for my second for awhile now had a chemical pregnancy back in July. Hope to be pregnant by the end of the year. This is my first month buying an ovulation test I choose ClearBlue Digital because I hate guessing with the lines!! I've been doing it wrong the whole time I assumed that because I had a normal 28 day cycle I ovulated of the 14th day of my cycle but I received a positive ovulation test on day 11 !! So hope this time I get it right super excited also using Pre Seed this cycle ill do anything that helps!I'm due for my period on Thanksgiving so hoping I have something to be extra thankful for that day!
> 
> Hope yours sticks this time! I also had a chemical back in may... we decided to try again this month. Af is due on the 18TH . Keep us updated!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!I hope yours does also good luck this month!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey FroggyFrog I am good, just been busy at work and with the hubby. Everything is going great and I go to my lining check appointment tomorrow at 715am. I guess they will tell me if I can start the progesterone shots and how much to take than transfer on Tuesday!!! Thanks for asking, how are you?



froggyfrog said:


> Brighteyez, how's everything going? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm good! Waiting for AF to start so I can start stemming! I'm so excited for you! How many are you transferring?


----------



## brighteyez73

Cool, when do you think AF will come? We will be transferring our last two embies and praying that at least one baby snuggles in :happydance:



froggyfrog said:


> I'm good! Waiting for AF to start so I can start stemming! I'm so excited for you! How many are you transferring?


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope both snuggle in! I'm expecting af around Tuesday!


----------



## TTC74

Here's my progression from Monday to today. I'm getting super optimistic about Monday's beta!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful, Angela!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!! Sticky!

Good luck, Missi!

I'm Kenna for anyone who doesn't know me :). We tried for over 4 years, and after a round of clomid, we finally got our sticky bfp! Don't give up ladies, your beautiful babies are coming soon. 
Exciting news, Chelsea!!!!!! Woo!!!!!! Come on AF! 

Brighteyez (is your name, Patrice? I keep thinking it is but I can't remember!), hope your check goes well!

Welcome, Noel! FX for a sticky bean asap!


----------



## Michellebelle

That is beautiful, Angela!

Good luck to everyone!

Over here, I had an hsg yesterday. Wow, it hurt for a few minutes, but luckily the X-ray tech said everything looked good to her. My tubes are open, my uterus is the right shape and I don't have any scarring from my D&C that would have caused my second miscarriage. After all these tests, it seems like it was bad luck twice in a row.


----------



## Lost7

Michellebelle said:


> That is beautiful, Angela!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Over here, I had an hsg yesterday. Wow, it hurt for a few minutes, but luckily the X-ray tech said everything looked good to her. My tubes are open, my uterus is the right shape and I don't have and scarring from my D&C that would have caused my second miscarriage. After all these tests, it seems like it was bad luck twice in a row.

Michelle, I may have to have one of those soon and I am dreading it. Where do they inject the dye? Or is it a TV probe? I don't know what to expect and I suspect that is making my anxiety worse. :hugs:

You did well though and I'm glad you have good results from it.


----------



## brighteyez73

Cool on AF coming this week and it's the same day I transfer. Went to lining follow up and My lining was 14.40mm. RE said it should be at least 10, started progesterone oil tonight and nurse said she will contact me Sunday with time and instructions for transfer. Really excited and confident.



froggyfrog said:


> I hope both snuggle in! I'm expecting af around Tuesday!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck brighteyez!

Lost, I'm not exactly sure. They had me lay on a table, then they put a catheter into my cervix and a balloon. Then they injected the dye I think then had me turn to my right and then left so they could take the X-ray. As soon as they took out the catheter, I immediately felt better.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you!



Michellebelle said:


> Good luck brighteyez!
> 
> Lost, I'm not exactly sure. They had me lay on a table, then they put a catheter into my cervix and a balloon. Then they injected the dye I think then had me turn to my right and then left so they could take the X-ray. As soon as they took out the catheter, I immediately felt better.


----------



## missi1717

brighteyez73 said:


> Cool on AF coming this week and it's the same day I transfer. Went to lining follow up and My lining was 14.40mm. RE said it should be at least 10, started progesterone oil tonight and nurse said she will contact me Sunday with time and instructions for transfer. Really excited and confident.
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> I hope both snuggle in! I'm expecting af around Tuesday!Click to expand...

Hi.... I have daughter who will turn 3 in Feb. We are ttc after 2 chemical pregnancies. I saw your post about your thickened lining... last time I had an ultrasound mine was at 18mm at cd9. I've heard that it is harder for implantation to occur when you have a thickened endometrial lining. I have an ultrasound scheduled in Dec. Should I be considering ivf? This is all new to me and was curious to see if others were in a similar situation and how they handled it.


----------



## froggyfrog

My injections came in!!!!!

I'm glad your hsg is done and went well michelle. Lots of people get a bfp on thier hsg cycle! 

GL brighteyez! !! 

I'm so excited to see all of us get our bfps together! Angela started the good luck!


----------



## TTC74

:thumbup:


----------



## brighteyez73

*Missi* - I am not sure. I just know they said they wanted it to be plump. This is our first FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer). We have done a fresh IVF and I dont remember what they wanted it to be. Any other ladies have any advice for Missi and myself?




missi1717 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Cool on AF coming this week and it's the same day I transfer. Went to lining follow up and My lining was 14.40mm. RE said it should be at least 10, started progesterone oil tonight and nurse said she will contact me Sunday with time and instructions for transfer. Really excited and confident.
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> I hope both snuggle in! I'm expecting af around Tuesday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi.... I have daughter who will turn 3 in Feb. We are ttc after 2 chemical pregnancies. I saw your post about your thickened lining... last time I had an ultrasound mine was at 18mm at cd9. I've heard that it is harder for implantation to occur when you have a thickened endometrial lining. I have an ultrasound scheduled in Dec. Should I be considering ivf? This is all new to me and was curious to see if others were in a similar situation and how they handled it.Click to expand...


----------



## brighteyez73

How are you feeling TTC?



TTC74 said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I'm not bad. I'm just eager to get my next beta on Monday!


----------



## brighteyez73

Understandable!!! I am ready for Tuesday so I can see if my embies are ok? Mommy mode alreadyllllLOL:haha:




TTC74 said:


> I'm not bad. I'm just eager to get my next beta on Monday!


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, I can't wait to see your beta numbers.

Froggy, I'm so excited for your cycle! Have you done any sort of injections before?

Over here, went to the doc today. My follicles are still pretty small.. The largest was a 10, so continuing Follistim for another 3 days then seeing what they look like on Monday. Hopefully I have a lot of good ones when it comes to Trigger time, which will probably be Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## froggyfrog

Your moving right along michelle!!! The only things I have done was trigger shots for iuis, this will be my first time doing anything like this. I'm so excited to start!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ladies, I'm so far behind. 

Congrats to those who have just gotten a bfp and good luck to those about to start ivf/transfer. Welcome everyone.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Jrepp - how are you and baby? I am doing well, will be doing a FET on Tuesday, Nov. 17th at 12pm! I am nervous and excited...my bottom is so sore but worth it. Please pray my babies make past thaw and implant.


----------



## froggyfrog

Cd 2 here! About to head in for ultrasound and bloodwork baslines!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, Chelsea!!! 

FX for wonderful numbers, Angela! Your temps look great!

FX super tight, brighteyez!

Hope you hate some beautiful follies, Michelle!


----------



## TTC74

485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## missi1717

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay! Great numbers!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaaaaayyyyyy TTC I am so excited for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yayyy! Congrats Angela!!! 

I went to the RE today and I have one follicle at 18 and 3 at 15, so I am doing one more day of follistim then triggering tomorrow!


----------



## froggyfrog

Good size follies michelle! Are you guys doing iui?


----------



## Michellebelle

No, we've always just BDed. i wanted to try that first before going to IUI since it's more expensive! And we've gotten pregnant doing it that way twice! Also, DH's sperm is fine, the issue is me, so BDing works for us. :)

Really hoping it works again this time!


----------



## Jrepp

brighteyez73 said:


> Hey Jrepp - how are you and baby? I am doing well, will be doing a FET on Tuesday, Nov. 17th at 12pm! I am nervous and excited...my bottom is so sore but worth it. Please pray my babies make past thaw and implant.

I've been looking for an update from you for awhile. I really hope that these embies make it! 

We're doing alright. It was a rough first couple months for little man. I don't know if you follow my blog at all. We had quite the battle after he was born. My milk took forever to come in, he has minor lip and tongue ties, cows milk and soy allergies so we have to supplement with hypoallergenic formula, several bouts of thrush, the works. He lost almost a pound and a half in the first 4 days of his life and has been slowly gaining it back, but is dropping in percentiles. He's currently 24.75" and 12 pounds 12.5 ounces.



TTC74 said:


> 485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:

Great start!! Congratulations!!
 



Attached Files:







20151030_205150423_iOS.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









20151104_204257877_iOS.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brighteyez73

Yeah we had to take a break but we are back in it now. Transfer went well. Both made it past thaw and were at 99% no cell damage doctors said almost perfect. One was hatching nicely. I feel hopeful now to being nervous that they stick...lol I want to post pics of them but forgot how too!



Jrepp said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jrepp - how are you and baby? I am doing well, will be doing a FET on Tuesday, Nov. 17th at 12pm! I am nervous and excited...my bottom is so sore but worth it. Please pray my babies make past thaw and implant.
> 
> I've been looking for an update from you for awhile. I really hope that these embies make it!
> 
> We're doing alright. It was a rough first couple months for little man. I don't know if you follow my blog at all. We had quite the battle after he was born. My milk took forever to come in, he has minor lip and tongue ties, cows milk and soy allergies so we have to supplement with hypoallergenic formula, several bouts of thrush, the works. He lost almost a pound and a half in the first 4 days of his life and has been slowly gaining it back, but is dropping in percentiles. He's currently 24.75" and 12 pounds 12.5 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Great start!! Congratulations!!Click to expand...


----------



## brighteyez73

Yes I was following your journal. He is soo adorable.



Jrepp said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jrepp - how are you and baby? I am doing well, will be doing a FET on Tuesday, Nov. 17th at 12pm! I am nervous and excited...my bottom is so sore but worth it. Please pray my babies make past thaw and implant.
> 
> I've been looking for an update from you for awhile. I really hope that these embies make it!
> 
> We're doing alright. It was a rough first couple months for little man. I don't know if you follow my blog at all. We had quite the battle after he was born. My milk took forever to come in, he has minor lip and tongue ties, cows milk and soy allergies so we have to supplement with hypoallergenic formula, several bouts of thrush, the works. He lost almost a pound and a half in the first 4 days of his life and has been slowly gaining it back, but is dropping in percentiles. He's currently 24.75" and 12 pounds 12.5 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Great start!! Congratulations!!Click to expand...


 



Attached Files:







IMG_0611.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0610.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0609.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0608.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay!!! Your little embies are so cute!!! I'm so glad to hear they survived the thaw! What's your test date?


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Froggy!!!:hugs: I was so nervous because I hadn't heard anything this morning about them thawing so I thought I was going to get there and get sad news but to my surprise they both made and and were doing great!!! The doctor said that they were almost perfect.:thumbup: My test date is November 30th at 6:30am.:happydance:



froggyfrog said:


> Yay!!! Your little embies are so cute!!! I'm so glad to hear they survived the thaw! What's your test date?


----------



## CharlieB32

Hello ladies,

Can I join you? I have been posting in the vasectomy reversal wives forum, but thought I would join fellow TTC'ers!

Our journey so far started from hubbys vasectomy in 2012 after our daughter was born. I was 1yr post natal suffering from PND and hubby was under extreme stress from his business and legal issues so we made the vasectomy decision and I wish we had had some sort of counselling but all we got was 'are you sure this is what you want?' nowadays I hear they are a little more persistent at helping you make the right decision! So needless to say it is a HUGE regret of ours.. huge!

Our youngest is now 4 and last year we realised that we wanted more children so hubby underwent a vasectomy reversal with Dr. Harriss in Notts which was unsuccessful - 3 month and 6 months sperm analyses were ZERO.. not even 1 which was unbelievable considering we were give a 98% chance - needless to say we were gutted.

We then decided to give the reversal another shot but with the original surgeon that we were going to go with (he wasnt available on the dates we needed for the first one as hubbys job takes him away - Mr Swinn at Spire Gatwick).. Hubby had his redo reversal on 21st August this year and we just got his SA results today..

He has swimmers!! - we haven't got the official report yet but receptionist said he has under 1million which isn't great but they were all swimming normally.

I've just had my pelvic assessment scan, AMH and hormone bloods taken for IVF/ICSI as we were convinced it would be zero.

Clinic have now said give it two months as a low count is very normal after VR and that it should improve each month..

So we've cancelled our IVF/ICSI consultation in December and we will re-book next year if the numbers haven't improved..

I cannot believe there are at least some swimmers - I know the count is nowhere near good enough to achieve pregnancy but it isn't zero so this is good!

Baby dusts to all! xxxx


----------



## starryjune

Just popping in... CONGRATS, Angela!!!

My friend had her baby right on time Monday night, a healthy baby boy named Scott. She is calling him my "nephew" - I am eager to meet him <3


----------



## willowtree24

I haven't posted in here for a long time but thought I'd let everyone know I got my bfp on friday 13th just gone. I've done 7 tests now they're all positive !!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks La'treace :) He's a handful but I love him.

Congrats on your perfect frosted embies and good luck with the transfer :)


----------



## CharlieB32

willowtree24 said:


> I haven't posted in here for a long time but thought I'd let everyone know I got my bfp on friday 13th just gone. I've done 7 tests now they're all positive !!

Congratulations Willow!


----------



## Wishing1010

CharlieB32 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I have been posting in the vasectomy reversal wives forum, but thought I would join fellow TTC'ers!
> 
> Our journey so far started from hubbys vasectomy in 2012 after our daughter was born. I was 1yr post natal suffering from PND and hubby was under extreme stress from his business and legal issues so we made the vasectomy decision and I wish we had had some sort of counselling but all we got was 'are you sure this is what you want?' nowadays I hear they are a little more persistent at helping you make the right decision! So needless to say it is a HUGE regret of ours.. huge!
> 
> Our youngest is now 4 and last year we realised that we wanted more children so hubby underwent a vasectomy reversal with Dr. Harriss in Notts which was unsuccessful - 3 month and 6 months sperm analyses were ZERO.. not even 1 which was unbelievable considering we were give a 98% chance - needless to say we were gutted.
> 
> We then decided to give the reversal another shot but with the original surgeon that we were going to go with (he wasnt available on the dates we needed for the first one as hubbys job takes him away - Mr Swinn at Spire Gatwick).. Hubby had his redo reversal on 21st August this year and we just got his SA results today..
> 
> He has swimmers!! - we haven't got the official report yet but receptionist said he has under 1million which isn't great but they were all swimming normally.
> 
> I've just had my pelvic assessment scan, AMH and hormone bloods taken for IVF/ICSI as we were convinced it would be zero.
> 
> Clinic have now said give it two months as a low count is very normal after VR and that it should improve each month..
> 
> So we've cancelled our IVF/ICSI consultation in December and we will re-book next year if the numbers haven't improved..
> 
> I cannot believe there are at least some swimmers - I know the count is nowhere near good enough to achieve pregnancy but it isn't zero so this is good!
> 
> Baby dusts to all! xxxx

Welcome, hun!!!! So glad there are swimmers! Cannot wait for your BFP!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

willowtree24 said:


> I haven't posted in here for a long time but thought I'd let everyone know I got my bfp on friday 13th just gone. I've done 7 tests now they're all positive !!

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Willow! Welcome Charlie!


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I ok to re-join? i haven't had the courage to be on bnb properly for so long. its coming up to a year since my loss on jan 6th 

hope you are all well xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Of course, welcome back hun!!! I'm sorry it has been almost a year...i hope your rainbow comes soon!


----------



## wantingagirl

Wishing1010 said:


> Of course, welcome back hun!!! I'm sorry it has been almost a year...i hope your rainbow comes soon!

Thanks hun..... its tougher the closer it gets to xmas. I will be referred in janaury so ill see what happens xx


----------



## Michellebelle

Officially in the TWW! Come on BFP...


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaayyy Michelle - We can do this together!!!:happydance:



Michellebelle said:


> Officially in the TWW! Come on BFP...


----------



## froggyfrog

Goodluck ladies!!!


----------



## TTC74

GL to you ladies in the TWW (and to those waiting to O for that matter)! 

AFM - I had my first gnarly case of nausea this morning. I'm hoping it's not a sign of worsening things to come. Frankly, though, I'll live with whatever my body dishes out. I am beside myself happy this morning. With my ectopic pregnancy, my hcg level never got above a few hundred. Well, I just turned a weeks estimator 3+ which means I'm probably over 3K! I'm so excited to finally believe that this is my sticky bean!


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies I caved and took a test in the morning and a test in the afternoon. I think I see a faint line tell me what you think.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22937142290/in/datetaken/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22838792287/in/datetaken/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22605853323/in/datetaken/


----------



## Michellebelle

Sadly, it won't let me see any of the photos. Maybe can you attach to your post?


----------



## brighteyez73

How do I do that? Please help!!!:haha:



Michellebelle said:


> Sadly, it won't let me see any of the photos. Maybe can you attach to your post?


----------



## froggyfrog

If you are on the desktop version, click advanced by where you post. And then click the paperclip. Then upload your photos. And click your paperclip again and the photo should be there to add


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies,

It took a minute and I couldn't upload the other ones it states file is too large. Not sure how to fix that. But todays lines were visible. I have my BFP :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Test 1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## froggyfrog

You are definitely pregnant! !! Omg congratulations! !!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you so much!!! I am so excited and praying baby or babies are happy and healthy. Blood test is Monday, November 30th at 6:30am 



froggyfrog said:


> You are definitely pregnant! !! Omg congratulations! !!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

That seems like forever away, but I hope with thanksgiving it Flys by! Don't you guys have a youtube channel ?


----------



## froggyfrog

My ultrasound thus morning showed that I have 24 follicles, and the nurse called me to tell me that my e2 levels are 1094. I skip tomorrow and go in on Wednesday. I'm hoping that Wednesday night will be my trigger and retrieval on friday morning ! As long as my e2 levels stay in check we will be able to transfer this cycle! So next week I could be PUPO!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations brighteyez xx

Yay for 3+ ttc xx


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed froggy xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Yes we do but I haven't told hubby yet. I want to do a surprise announcement. Any ideas? We will probably hope on and do an update after I tell him the news.



froggyfrog said:


> That seems like forever away, but I hope with thanksgiving it Flys by! Don't you guys have a youtube channel ?


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance: Yaaayyy Froggy, congrats! We will be bump buddies!!!



froggyfrog said:


> My ultrasound thus morning showed that I have 24 follicles, and the nurse called me to tell me that my e2 levels are 1094. I skip tomorrow and go in on Wednesday. I'm hoping that Wednesday night will be my trigger and retrieval on friday morning ! As long as my e2 levels stay in check we will be able to transfer this cycle! So next week I could be PUPO!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hmm, are you telling him tonight? You could leave it out and wa it for him to see it lol. I would probably stick it on the back of the toilet cause my dh goes to the bathroom as soon as he gets home


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats brighteyez!

And Froggy, so exciting! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## froggyfrog

When is your test day michelle?


----------



## Michellebelle

December 3rd is 14 dpo, so if AF doesn't show up before then I'm supposed to go for bloodwork. Hopefully she stays away! I'm going to start testing tomorrow though, to test out the trigger!


----------



## brighteyez73

I think I am going to wait until beta, buy a daddy diaper bag and put pampers, wipes, bottles and a onesie that says "You are the best dad in the world!" with betta and pregnancy test on it. I will have it delivered with an edible arrangement delivered to his job.



froggyfrog said:


> Hmm, are you telling him tonight? You could leave it out and wa it for him to see it lol. I would probably stick it on the back of the toilet cause my dh goes to the bathroom as soon as he gets home


----------



## Michellebelle

That sounds so cute! You are less selfish than me. I'd want to be right there when he finds out to see his face haha.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats brighteyes!

froggy - that's fantastic news!


----------



## brighteyez73

I am selfishlol&#128516; I will have one of his co-workers recording it for me&#128514;&#128514;. I may appear after he figures it out. 




Michellebelle said:


> That sounds so cute! You are less selfish than me. I'd want to be right there when he finds out to see his face haha.


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, brighteyez!!!! Wonderful news!!!!!!

Wonderful on the 3+, Angela!!!

Yay, Chelsea!!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

brighteyez73 said:


> I think I am going to wait until beta, buy a daddy diaper bag and put pampers, wipes, bottles and a onesie that says "You are the best dad in the world!" with betta and pregnancy test on it. I will have it delivered with an edible arrangement delivered to his job.
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, are you telling him tonight? You could leave it out and wa it for him to see it lol. I would probably stick it on the back of the toilet cause my dh goes to the bathroom as soon as he gets homeClick to expand...

That sounds so cute! I was impatient and call DH at work like 2 mins after I saw the positive result lol.


----------



## brighteyez73

Wishing1010 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am going to wait until beta, buy a daddy diaper bag and put pampers, wipes, bottles and a onesie that says "You are the best dad in the world!" with betta and pregnancy test on it. I will have it delivered with an edible arrangement delivered to his job.
> 
> 
> 
> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, are you telling him tonight? You could leave it out and wa it for him to see it lol. I would probably stick it on the back of the toilet cause my dh goes to the bathroom as soon as he gets home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds so cute! I was impatient and call DH at work like 2 mins after I saw the positive result lol.Click to expand...

Thank you! oh I wanted to but wanted it to be extra special. Hubby wants this more than I do so he deserves a special announcement.


----------



## Michellebelle

6 dpo here! Started testing yesterday so I can see the line fade. It's definitely still there though. Looking forward to 10 or 11 dpo when I'll have a better idea!


----------



## Michellebelle

How is everyone doing? Angela, how are you feeling? Any big symptoms yet? Froggy, how is the IVF stuff going? I can't remember when you're doing the retrieval. 

Today is 9 dpo for me. I tested and got a barely there line. I could only see it when I held it up next to the other ICs and then I could see where the line was supposed to be and make out a very faint one. 

I'm hoping for a darker test tomorrow or at least by Monday! 10 dpo is when it started getting darker last time. I really really hope this cycle worked! I have been feeling some pains in the uterus/ovary area, so I'm hoping that means something good and isn't just my mind playing tricks on me!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey michelle! That's awesome your trigger is almost gone, I can't wait to see your bfp! 

My retrieval was this morning, we got 18 eggs! :) super happy. He was trying to get more but they weren't all mature. But 18 is still awesome! We won't be doing a fresh transfer because my e2 levels got too high. The lab is closed for a few weeks so we will have to wait for two cycles. Which is ok, it gives my body time to calm down so I'm ok with that.


----------



## Michellebelle

Wow, that is fantastic! That is a lot of eggs! I know this will turn into a BFP for you. You're so patient!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! 

Michelle, I hope you get your BFP this cycle! 

Froggy, I know your BFP is coming soon with great numbers like that! 

AFM - I've had some ms off and on but not too terrible as of yet. My bbs hurt all the time. My first scan is Monday. I'm so terrified that I bought and took a line test to see if there has been any fallback. Fortunately, the test line is darker than the control line. So, it was reassuring.


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> Hey michelle! That's awesome your trigger is almost gone, I can't wait to see your bfp!
> 
> My retrieval was this morning, we got 18 eggs! :) super happy. He was trying to get more but they weren't all mature. But 18 is still awesome! We won't be doing a fresh transfer because my e2 levels got too high. The lab is closed for a few weeks so we will have to wait for two cycles. Which is ok, it gives my body time to calm down so I'm ok with that.

Congrats &#128144;. That's a great amount of eggs now we just need those babies to grow:happydance:. Hiw many will you transfer? We had the same problem and had to freeze all but it was all good because it gave me a little break and time to regroup and get ready for a BFP. This is going to be your bfp.


----------



## brighteyez73

Well ladies here are my last test before big beta test tomorrow. So excited.
  



Attached Files:







20151129_070848_opt-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 22









20151127_130946_opt.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 21









20151126_063233_opt-1.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## TTC74

That's great, brighteyez! Can't wait for your beta results!


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting brighteyez!


----------



## froggyfrog

Those are beautiful lines brighteyez! I can't wait for your beta! 

Angela the morning sickness is bitter sweet because it's inconvenient but a sure reminder of the little baby growing!

Michelle how was your test this morning? 

I got my report this morning, 13 were mature and 11 fertilized! So I have 11 little embies so far! I will get a call in a few days to let me know what day they decide to freeze them and how many are frozen. I feel my embies are in good hands! My embryologist was actually on the team that created icsi, so he is very smart! If we freeze at day 3, then we will do fet with 2, and if we freeze at day 5 our fet will be with 1. So here's hoping for some strong day 5's!


----------



## Michellebelle

That is great news Froggy! Such a high number of eggs!

I'm on the fence about this mornings test. It looks like it may be darker than yesterday's, but I also feel like my eyes could be playing tricks on me. I can barely see the line, but it's there. I was hoping today's test would give me a good answer on whether I am pregnant, but looks like I will need to wait and see what tomorrow's test looks like.

I do feel like it is lighter than my last 10dpo test from when I was pregnant before, so we shall see.


----------



## froggyfrog

Can you post it?


----------



## Michellebelle

I took a photo, but you can't see the lines on yesterday's or today's at all in the photo. I showed the test to DH and he can't see the lines in person, so who knows. I think I'm just going to have to be patient. Because I THINK I can see darker lines, I'm getting my hopes up.


----------



## Michellebelle

I must have been imagining things yesterday, because this morning's test was a definite bfn. I'll keep testing until AF arrives, but I'm pretty sure I'm out for this cycle.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I have my number in, can I get a drum roll.......1st Beta is 1,695 :wacko: crazy numbers right? But I feel blessed and happy that they are up!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm hoping you see a line tomorrow michelle! Don't lose hope! 

Brighteyez that's an amazing beta! Maybe they both implanted! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you! I'm a bit nervous and really want to know if both did.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, brighteyez!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!!!

Michelle, hopefully just a shy BFP!

Chelsea, wonderful news, keeping FX super tight!


----------



## Jrepp

La'treace!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many dpt are you?

Chelsea - you already know I'm over the moon excited for you!!

AFM: Luke is doing so well and growing every day. Started my first postpartum period Friday but its almost gone. I also just got meds to help me with milk production so that may suppress ovulation for a bit


----------



## cutieq

Congrats a billion brighteyez!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp said:


> La'treace!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many dpt are you?
> 
> Chelsea - you already know I'm over the moon excited for you!!
> 
> AFM: Luke is doing so well and growing every day. Started my first postpartum period Friday but its almost gone. I also just got meds to help me with milk production so that may suppress ovulation for a bit

Thank you so much!!! I am 13dp5dfet


----------



## brighteyez73

cutieq said:


> Congrats a billion brighteyez!!

Thank you Cutieq!!! How are you?


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Congrats a billion brighteyez!!
> 
> Thank you Cutieq!!! How are you?Click to expand...

I'm great! Enjoying this crazy ride called mothehood. Keep us posted!

I'm so glad this thread is still alive. FX for more BFPs!


----------



## froggyfrog

Good morning everyone! Such a nerve-wracking morning over here. They don't give any embryo updates on day 2, so today is day 3 and I'm waiting to find out how my little beans are doing! I can't wait to see how many made it this far! Losing my mind waiting....


----------



## Michellebelle

Chelsea, I bet you will have a great amount! I am so excited for you! I know you will wait to use them, but when do you expect to do a cycle and use them? Are you thinking next cycle? Or will you wait?

Over here, I tested again this morning and BFN still, so I do think I'm out. I came to terms with it yesterday, so I feel okay about it and will definitely have a couple of glasses of wine once I know for sure. Hoping for a September 2016 baby now! We had a lot of September 2015 babies, so maybe that is the lucky month. :) I'm just not looking forward to another month of paying a lot of money for fertility treatments.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry michelle :(. What's the plan this cycle? I hope you had a few glasses of wine. My clinic is closing thier lab during the last few weeks of December for quality control. I'm sure they do it on purpose so nobody is working on Christmas (I dont blame them). So we will have to wait until January. But honestly I'm ok with that. It gives me one more month to calm down my body.
My day 3 report said that ALL 11 are still developing!!! But 8 of them are REALLY good. So I'm anxious to see tomorrow's final report ! Even if the only ones frozen are the ones that look really good that is still 8 frozen embryos!


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies 2nd beta is in...3,263


----------



## Michellebelle

Those are great numbers brighteyez!

Chelsea, that is so exciting! Totally makes sense about the clinic being closed.

I'm enjoying a glass of wine right now! I'm not sure what the plan will be for this cycle yet. I have a fertility appt tomorrow morning, so I'll find out then! I'm hoping for the same. It worked 2/3 times to get me pregnant.


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea, sounds like your embryos are doing great!!!! Come on, January!!!

Great betas, brighteyez!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry about last cycle, Michelle, hope this one is super lucky!


----------



## ab75

Congrats brighteyez,great numbers.

Good luck froggy xx


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> I'm so sorry michelle :(. What's the plan this cycle? I hope you had a few glasses of wine. My clinic is closing thier lab during the last few weeks of December for quality control. I'm sure they do it on purpose so nobody is working on Christmas (I dont blame them). So we will have to wait until January. But honestly I'm ok with that. It gives me one more month to calm down my body.
> My day 3 report said that ALL 11 are still developing!!! But 8 of them are REALLY good. So I'm anxious to see tomorrow's final report ! Even if the only ones frozen are the ones that look really good that is still 8 frozen embryos!

Froggy - everything is going to be great and I know more than 1 will be frozen!!!! Grow babies grow!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

So after my doc appt today.. We're doing almost the same thing as last cycle. However, instead of 75 units of Follistim a day, we're going to 100 to see if it will get me more eggs. Fx!


----------



## froggyfrog

I wish you lived closer to me, I have 3 cartridges of 900 of follistim left over that I could give you!


----------



## froggyfrog

I have been thinking in my head how I could mail it to you, but Im afraid to risk it not staying cold!


----------



## froggyfrog

We have 7 frozen embryos ladies!!! I'm so excited! And my nurse said that they only freeze embryos if they have a high potential of resulting in pregnancy. So I have 7 strong ones!


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww that's so sweet! My doctor gave me a free 300 units so I dont have to buy quite as much, which is nice!

7 embryos is fantastic! I am sooo excited for you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Froggy - that's great...7 is a lucky number!!!! Your babies will stick and you will be pregnant with you beautiful baby or babies. BTW, how many are you putting back?


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm not sure yet! I have to make an appointment soon with my dr to formally discuss the FET, so we will talk about that then. She did say before that at 3 days they transfer 2 and 5 days they transfer 1, but I don't know if it's the same for frozen. When is your first scan?


----------



## brighteyez73

Froggy - oh ok, cant wait to you are pregnant. My 1st scan is Monday at 130pm.


----------



## froggyfrog

How was your scan?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello &#128075; ladies, the scan we wonderful! I wanted to jump on yesterday but I have been feeling sick.
 



Attached Files:







20151207_135454-1-1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wishing1010

Forgive me if this seems dumb but do I spy 2 fetus?!


----------



## cutieq

Oooooh!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm curious too! I don't know how to read scans at all, but looks like there could be two?


----------



## brighteyez73

Wishing1010 said:


> Forgive me if this seems dumb but do I spy 2 fetus?!

Yes &#128077; there's two &#9786;! Twins on the way Wish!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Michellebelle said:


> I'm curious too! I don't know how to read scans at all, but looks like there could be two?

There is two. LOL! It is a great surprise!


----------



## Wishing1010

I figured it was twins with with the betas, but didn't want to jinx it! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Big congrats! That is so exciting!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so excited for you! Twins!!!!!


----------



## Megs555

Hi there, these are the only ultrasound photos I had of my baby (at 6w3d) and I'm wondering if anyone could point out where the head and rump are so I know what I'm looking at?

I just got the disc with the photos today but I miscarried in April. Thanks so much.



Attached Images
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megs555

Second photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Michellebelle

I wish I could help, but I have no idea myself. :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Doc apt today to check follicles. I have one at 17mm, but then only an 11,13, and 8. It makes me not feel as optimistic because there won't be as many eggs to catch. Why does this have to be so hard? I'm supposed to do injections tonight and tomorrow, then trigger on Sunday. I'm not sure that gives the smaller ones enough of a chance to catch up, so I may just have one big egg.


----------



## froggyfrog

I bet they will grow by then michelle! They have quite a bit of time to get bigger.


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope so! If they grow 1-2mm a day, then hopefully maybe the 11 and 13 will have grown enough by the time the eggs are released.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies heres a surprise &#127873;. I have been bleeding since from yesterday due ti a Sub-chronic hemorrhage. Which prompted a visit to the office &#127970; and guess what they say?


----------



## froggyfrog

What happened?


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Ok ladies heres a surprise &#127873;. I have been bleeding since from yesterday due ti a Sub-chronic hemorrhage. Which prompted a visit to the office &#127970; and guess what they say?

?


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry ladies it didn't attach. Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







20151212_073606-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cutieq

Is that three?!


----------



## brighteyez73

Yes, that's what it is triplets!!!


----------



## jadzia36

Wow!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Michellebelle

!!! Wow! Congrats! That is so exciting!


----------



## ab75

OMG brighteyez. Huge (triple) congratulations xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow!!!!!! Congrats, brighteyez!!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats brighteyez!


----------



## Jrepp

La'Treace that is amazing!!!!! Congrats! How are you and hubby feeling about that? I am so incredibly happy (and maybe a smudge jealous) for you


----------



## froggyfrog

Holy cow! That is amazing! Congrats! I second what jess asked, how are you two feeling about 3???


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp said:


> La'Treace that is amazing!!!!! Congrats! How are you and hubby feeling about that? I am so incredibly happy (and maybe a smudge jealous) for you

Jreep - Thank you!! I am doing ok just scared and shocked. Hubby is trying to grasp all of this but he said it will be ok.


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> Holy cow! That is amazing! Congrats! I second what jess asked, how are you two feeling about 3???

Froggyfrog - Thank you!!! I freaking out, but feeling super blessed!!! :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Just popping in to say congrats to brighteyez73 on the news of her triplets :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

SarahLou372 said:


> Just popping in to say congrats to brighteyez73 on the news of her triplets :flower:

Hi Sarah - How are you? Thank you much!!!


----------



## TTC74

Looks like the pregnancy has arrested. No heartbeat at 8 weeks. I have a Followup scan on Friday to confirm. I'm devastated.


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh my gosh, do they know why? I'm so so sorry!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh Angela......I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh no, Angela. Were they able to see the sac and fetus, but just not the heartbeat?


----------



## brighteyez73

TTC - I am soo sorry. Please know we are here for you, I've been were you are.


----------



## Jrepp

Angela my heart is breaking for you. I know that there is nothing anyone can say to help you feel better. Please know you are in my thoughts and you know where to reach me if you need to talk


----------



## TTC74

Michellebelle said:


> Oh no, Angela. Were they able to see the sac and fetus, but just not the heartbeat?

Yes but I must be measuring small bc he said that we would have to be off on our dates by a couple weeks if everything miraculously works out which he put the odds at 5%. I know that I'm not off on my dates, though. 

I'm just so devastated and while I don't want to wait a month or two to miscaryy, I also don't want to intervene unless I'm 100% confident that it's over. I'm so conflicted.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, I wouldn't want to do anything until I knew for sure either. Such a tough situation, hun....listen to your heart and do what you feel is best. I know you want to feel like you gave 100% of a chance, and I would too. :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm hoping for a miracle for you! I hope by Friday everything is looking just as it should.

I know what you mean about not wanting to wait but also wanting to not be hasty. With my D&C I was already starting to bleed and we saw that the sac had deflated, so I knew there wasn't any chance of the baby being ok. It is a tough decision, but I know you'll make the right choice for you if it comes down to that.

Huge hugs, and I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## ab75

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you ttc.

I also know what you mean,wwith my 4th mc I waited until I knew there was no hope before I agreed to the d&c.

I hope you are one of the 5% xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle, you should be oing today right?


----------



## Michellebelle

I think this morning! DH and I got our BD time in! I hope we have a good chance.


----------



## TTC74

I find that I've slipped into a state of denial. What do I do if the baby has grown some even if there is no heartbeat. What if he's just wrong? This is the most excruciating thing that I've been through.


----------



## Michellebelle

I was like that with my first miscarriage. We kept delaying because my hcg was slowly rising and the baby was growing... But ultimately I started bleeding and had the D&C and that was that. It was a hard few weeks though not knowing.

Ultimately, you'll have to see what the news is and then make the decision you know is best for you, whether that is waiting or not. I am still hoping it is great news and all this worrying will be for nothing. 

Many hugs.


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck today, Angela. I'll be thinking of you and hoping for good news!


----------



## TTC74

There was further deterioration. So, I'll have to take medicine Sunday to flush the pregnancy remnants.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh Angela, I'm so sorry. I know there is nothing I can say, but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## TTC74

Thanks for the love. As of today, I have another angel baby. The Dr says he's going to run a few tests and then we'll try again.


----------



## cutieq

:hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm very sorry for your loss, Angela. Sending so many hugs and prayers for answers.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well our fet got moved to February! Not what I wanted but it's ok.


----------



## Michellebelle

Your BFP will be here before you know it, Chelsea!

Over here... Just waiting out the TWW. I've been testing out the trigger, and am still getting positives, which I'm not surprised about since I'm only 7 dpo. I'll be testing for real on the 25th or 26th. We've had so much heartbreak this year, it would be great to end it on a good note with a BFP!


----------



## froggyfrog

I can't wait to see your tests michelle!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm back in the TTC game. My doc wants me to wait 2-3 months but the mayo clinic says it's unnecessary to wait. I don't want to wait and at 41, who has time? So, I'm waiting to O.


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I'd want to jump right back in too, Angela. 

Over here, I've felt a little of what could be implantation twinges. It's in the right area, and I'm 8 dpo. However, it could just all be my imagination. I thought I felt something last month and no BFP, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Michellebelle

The line on today's test looks a little darker than the lines on yesterday's! (I think). I'm going to wait for it to dry completely then compare again. I hope this is the start of a BFP!


----------



## TTC74

Fx Michelle! 

Afm - I woke up cramping this morning (I took misopristonol Sunday). DH convinced me to call the Dr bc he said I shouldn't still be hurting. He was right. I had a clot that was having trouble passing. So, I'm home with meds to pass the remainder of the tissue. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww... That sounds terrible. :(. I'm glad you called the doctor though. Hope it all goes quickly.


----------



## Michellebelle

Merry Christmas everyone! This is definitely a BFP. I'm being extremely cautious now since after two losses it's hard to get completely excited until we see a heartbeat. I'm hoping this third time is the charm for us. I go for bloodwork on Tuesday.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm glad you went to doc, Angela. Hope you don't have anymore issues and will be O'ing before you know it!

Michelle, congrats!!!!! FX for a H&H 9 months!

I'm sorry about the delay, Chelsea. Hoping the time flies by until then!

Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## TTC74

Praying this is your rainbow Michelle.


----------



## Jrepp

Merry Christmas


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Michelle xx


----------



## Michellebelle

I go for betas this morning, but I also had a huge temp drop this morning. I'm so worried now. I did test this morning, and my test was darker than yesterday's. I wish it were Thursday already so I could have a repeat beta and see if it's rising or not.


----------



## TTC74

I'm praying for you Michelle. You know, I got IB several days after my BFP. So, it's possible your LO is just burrowing in deeper and that's just an implantation drop. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope so. As I was sleeping last night, I did feel some light cramping which I figured was my uterus growing. I can't help but be worried, but I'm going to try to relax and be happy that today's test was darker than yesterday's.


----------



## Michellebelle

First round of betas today. The nurse was really happy with my betas. They are at 226, and my progesterone is at 60. She said just to keep an eye on my temps and we will recheck betas on Thursday. Hope the temp drop really was just a fluke!


----------



## TTC74

Crap. I'm so scared now. I just started bleeding heavily again. I don't know what to make of it. I hope it's just AF or something, but since I never stopped bleeding from the misoprostonol, I have no way to know. I've got a call in to the Dr. I'm sure they'll have me come in. I just don't know what they're going to do.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh no! Definitely good to give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## tbaby2381

Ok help BNB, I believe I ovulated late but DH 5 days before I wiped the egg white discharged. I DH late tuesday and wiped egg white discharge Sunday, my calendar said I was supposed to ovulate that Friday. I really want this but just not sure if my dates lined up. My calendar said that i was fertile but if I ovulated a day late would I still be in my fertile days. I took a test yesterday just out of being anxious because i started to have abnormal lower back pain and pressure but my urine was heavily diluted and came out negative. Please help has anyone been in my shoes with the dates?


----------



## froggyfrog

Let us know what they say angela! 

I can't wait for your second beta today michelle!


----------



## Jrepp

Second beta is today right michelle?

Good luck Angela. I know how hard all of this must be on you. 

Chelsea......I know it sucks that it was all pushed back but February is the month of love.....what better way to celebrate than a tiny cupid?


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela.. I hope you're doing okay.

And yes! I just heard from the nurse. It's at 572, so a doubling time around 36 hours!


----------



## Jrepp

That's great Michelle. Are they still going to monitor you or are you just going in for ultrasounds now at about 6.5 weeks?


----------



## Michellebelle

I still go back on Monday for another blood draw. I'm just relieved I can relax this weekend with the good news.


----------



## TTC74

I'm so glad you can relax this weekend Michelle. 

Fortunately, the bleeding lightened right back up to spotting within 2 hours. The Dr wasn't concerned at all. DH and I are taking a vaca to DC next Thursday to get away from things. Hopefully, the bleeding will have stopped completely by then.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh good. A vacation away is so nice. After I had my last miscarriage, DH and I took a week-long trip and it was so nice to get away and have that distraction. And DC is great! One of my favorite cities.


----------



## TTC74

Spotting has mostly stopped. Still no LH on my Ovulation test strips 16 days after my MC. Annoying.


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, my cycles after MCs were always pretty long. The cycle after my last MC I didn't ovulate until CD 36. I'm sure you won't have to wait that long hopefully!


----------



## TTC74

At CD17 this morning, I took an hpt and it's still positive. So, I guess it's going to be a while longer. :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, how are you doing? Do you think you're getting any closer to O?

Froggy, how is the wait going? When in Feb are you planning on doing the transfer?


----------



## TTC74

I don't think I'm going to O this month. That's just a guess, of course. I'm still spotting on day 21, and I'm still testing positive on hpts. I'd be thrilled to just get AF next week and start the clock over


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope you straighten out soon angela! I can't imagine how hard that is.

Michelle I'm so happy your numbers are so high! When is your scan?

Today was cd1 for me, it wasn't coming on its own so I took Prometrium to induce it. On cd 21 which is Jan 28th, I'll start lupron injections and will continue those into my next cycle. So just guessing I'm thinking around Feb 20th being transfer date. That's a wild guess though!


----------



## Wishing1010

So exciting, Chelsea!!!!!! FX super tight!


----------



## Jrepp

Eeekkkk Chelsea. I'm still waiting on AF myself, but I doubt they would give me anything to bring it on.


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope you start soon jess so we can get pregnant together!


----------



## Michellebelle

Jess, are you going to start trying right away?


----------



## TTC74

I'm flying home from my vaca today. Just had to log in to celebrate my temp spike. Here's to hoping that it continues for 2 weeks. I'm ready for this MC cycle to come to an end.


----------



## Wishing1010

TTC74 said:


> I'm flying home from my vaca today. Just had to log in to celebrate my temp spike. Here's to hoping that it continues for 2 weeks. I'm ready for this MC cycle to come to an end.

FX this cycle is over soon!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Michellebelle said:


> Jess, are you going to start trying right away?

We're starting to try just as soon as my period starts this month. It was due Dec 28th, but still isn't here.....but I am cramping quite a bit today so maybe today is the day. But little man is already 5 months old so it isn't right away right away lol, just kinda soon.


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Jess!


----------



## TTC74

Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! That is great news!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi :hi:
Sorry l have been missing for ages just got ao busy with work, holidays, baby and all that l struggled to get on.

Matthew isn't really sleeping for more than 2 hrs for the past 12 weeks and sometimes woke up hourlg :shock: but momma is coping.

Michelle, l am so happy to see your BFP and l hope this is your sticky bean! Cannot wait for an u/s update :)

Angela, l am so so very sorry about your loss! I wish hou never had to experience that and l hope you won't ever again! :hugs:

Brighteyez...... OMG 3! Huge congrats1 :dance: go big or go home eh? Hahah

Chelsea, l cannot wait dor Feb now! Your bfp ia around the corner :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to pop in and say Hello :hi:! This pregnancy which is a blessing has had me down and sick with hyperemeisis. I am currently trying different medication to help with the nausea and vomitting that doctor have recommended, nothing works so far or it works but makes me drowsy which makes it hard to work. I miss you ladies and am always thinking of you all. I will check in again once I start to feel a lot better. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Latreace what do they have you on? The only thing that worked for me was phenergan suppositories (well, they helped at least, I still threw up all the time)


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp said:


> Latreace what do they have you on? The only thing that worked for me was phenergan suppositories (well, they helped at least, I still threw up all the time)

Zofran, and Phenergan suppositories. Just hope they start helping.


----------



## Jrepp

brighteyez73 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Latreace what do they have you on? The only thing that worked for me was phenergan suppositories (well, they helped at least, I still threw up all the time)
> 
> Zofran, and Phenergan suppositories. Just hope they start helping.Click to expand...

Zofran did nothing for me personally, and I had hyperemisis really bad. There are a ton more meds that they can give you. Phenergan also has a pill form if you can keep it down. I would do a suppository just so I didn't throw up long enough to take the pill. I hope it gets better for you soon and the sickness goes away.


----------



## TTC74

6 DPO (presumably - FF thinks I Od). I'm studying my chart like crazy praying for that temp jump tomorrow or Sunday. I know it's an unlikely month for me to get a BFP, but I'm holding on to the possibility.


----------



## Jrepp

Latreace, saw this and thought of you https://buytablefortwo.com/


----------



## TTC74

Hpts took a turn. They're as faint as faint can be now - which is fine. I'm only 8 DPO per FF. I'm cramping a bit this morning. So, it could be either early AF showing up post lingering hcg or implantation. Stay tuned!


----------



## Wishing1010

Keeping an eye on your cycle, Angela!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Keep us updated angela!
Michelle how are you doinG? When is your scan?


----------



## Michellebelle

I had it today. It didn't go well. :(

The doctor saw some weird floating tissue at the bottom of the uterus, and had a hard time picking out what looked like a baby. What he thought might be didn't have a heartbeat, and it should at this point. I go back on Thursday morning for a recheck, but likely will have a D&C on Friday unfortunately.

It's so hard because we have no idea what is causing these! I've had all the regular miscarriage tests, and all of them have come back normal. They will do testing on the tissue to see if they can find anything out.


----------



## TTC74

Michelle :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: to you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Jrepp said:


> Latreace, saw this and thought of you https://buytablefortwo.com/

I love it....we'll have to get three!:haha:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Has anyone heard from Mary (aidensmommy)? I know she's due soon. I haven't seen her on here or on Twitter!


----------



## TTC74

Yes ma'am. Mary is doing great. She, DH, and Aiden just moved into a new place and they are waiting on baby girl's arrival.


----------



## Wishing1010

Michelle...that is such sad news, I'm so sorry. Maybe see another doc for a second opinion, maybe there is something else they can test to see why this keeps happening.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry michelle. Have you heard of endometrial scratching? I know that they do it for ivf if it fails. It's basically a biopsy of your lining. I don't know if they would do it for you, but it's worth asking. My dr said it has shown to increase chances of implantation.


----------



## TTC74

Guys, DH told me this morning that today's hpt looks darker than yesterday's. I didn't see it. Now I'm spotting and I don't usually get pre-AF spotting. Guess I'll ask the RE for a beta tomorrow!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo!!!! Very interesting, Angela!!! FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

brighteyez73 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Latreace, saw this and thought of you https://buytablefortwo.com/
> 
> I love it....we'll have to get three!:haha:Click to expand...

Really only 2, or a twin one and a solo one for baby #3


----------



## Michellebelle

So the dr. appt this morning showed the same thing... no heartbeat. The fetus is measuring a week behind, and there is still lots of something else in the uterus... he said it could be blood or anything. My hcg levels are over 100,000. Sigh. There should really be a heartbeat. And I don't think I have a tilted uterus or anything. I had an HSG a few months back and there was no mention of that. 

Hoping the testing of the tissue will give us some answers. The RE said that if there is some chromosomal issue, they can see if it was caused by me or DH with the tissue testing. And then we will go from there.


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry Michelle.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks. Hopefully we will both get our healthy babies soon!


----------



## TTC74

Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.


----------



## froggyfrog

What state are you in angela?


----------



## TTC74

I'm in FL where nothing is covered by insurance.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ugh, I'm so sorry. Our insurance didn't cover for us either. When your told basically your only chance is ivf and it's not tangible because not everyone has that kind of money on hand it makes you feel lost. There are fundraisers you can do. And you could see what kind of financing your clinic offers. It's so worth the try!


----------



## TTC74

The Dr thinks I haven't Od this cycle. Looks like I may be gearing up to do so.
 



Attached Files:







lh 1-24-16.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Wishing1010

Huge temp jump today, Angela! I think you O'ed! I'm in FL too, what part are you in?


----------



## TTC74

I'm in Gainesville. You?


----------



## Wishing1010

Jacksonville :)


----------



## TTC74

Cool! You're just a rock throw away!


----------



## Wishing1010

Pretty much! You are the closest girl I have met on here! I do love being able to say I have friends all over the world, though :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Thursday is when I start my lupron! Only a few more weeks until our fet! The time has gone by soooo slow, I'm so excited to get started. I can't believe I'll be pregnant in a few weeks! Right around the time we transfer will mark 6 years since we stared ttc. It's been such a long hard Rollercoaster ride go get here. One thing I'm certain of, me and dh can make it through any life throws at us! I'm so blessed that I have a teammate like him! If all goes well (I have all of the faith that it will) we will be snuggling our little one in November.


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting Froggy! I can't wait for you to be pregnant!


----------



## froggyfrog

What is going with you michelle? When do you follow up?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Chelsea!!!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks kenna! I follow your journal, and I'm absolutely in love with shelby! Her smile looks like a permanent expression!


----------



## Michellebelle

In 2-ish weeks they should get the test results back. I'm still bleeding a lot from the D&C. I just talked to the nurse and she said that's normal since my hcg levels were so high. I also go to check if my hcg levels are dropping in about two weeks. I have a sneaking suspicion this is going to be a loooong cycle.


----------



## TTC74

I can relate Michelle. It really stinks, doesn't it? I just want this cycle to be over with.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ugh, that horrible guys. I'm so sorry you two have both been through a lot this past year. I'm hoping and praying that you both get your sticky rainbow bfps soon.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Michelle. I'm really hoping this is your last loss and you will have a rainbow so soon. 

Thanks, Chelsea, she was very much worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Hey guys!! I'm sorry I haven't been on much, but I am still following all of your journeys. If you didn't already know, Ronny and I have jumped back into ttcing for #2. I just got a positive opk today and we definitely have bd'd enough to possibly catch the egg. 

Luke is doing really well, despite some issues. He has allergies to what seems like everything, is going in for surgery next week to fix an issue with his boy bits, and is going in for an upper gi and possibly an endoscopy to figure out why he isn't eating much. Ahhh......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Brighteyez*

I hope your ms leaves soon! I didn't have hyperemesis but my puking was pretty bad too for about 9 weeks and even with being pregnant and blessed it was by far the worst part of being pregnant :hugs:

I am already jumping the gun here with not being able to wait to find out the genders of your babies!! lol

*Chelsea* aka Ms Pregnant in a month :haha:
I cannot wait for more updates on you. Even though I don't pop in a lot please know I am still thinking of you guys!

*Michelle*
I am so sorry, I was not ready for this when I logged in again :cry: I am so sorry for both you and *Angela* that you have had to suffer so much. It just isn't fair!!
I hope for you both to get sticky BFP babies very very soon :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea, I love your new avatar pic!!!!!

Sending many hugs, Michelle. Praying for this awful chapter of TTC to end and that you will be holding your LO before the end of this year!

Same for you, Angela, praying you will be holding your LO before the end of this year!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks kenna! Yours is pretty damn cute!


----------



## Michellebelle

Heard today that all the testing on the tissue came back normal. Happy it wasn't a molar pregnancy! But it does make me wonder... Why the miscarriage then? Meeting with the Doctor next week to see if he wants to do any more tests on me.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well that is good news michelle, but is frustrating that you don't have an answer. Fx it comes out to be something easily fixed! What day do you go back in? Maybe you could mention the uterine scratching, I heard it's painful for a moment, but it's a biopsy of your lining. Also another test that can test your lining for scar tissue and polyps is a shg.


----------



## Wishing1010

Its February, Chelsea!!!!!!

Michelle, ugh, I wish there was an actual answer. Although, I'm glad there was not an issue, but still not an answer. Sending hugs and prayers for a true answer soon!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks kenna! I'm on day 6 of my lupron just waiting for af! I'm expecting her any day now


----------



## Wishing1010

Hurry on up, AF!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Desperately waiting on AF. Praying that the tiny remnants of hcg in my urine won't hold her back. They're almost not enough to see anything on an FRER but def there on a wondfo. The wait is excruciating.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hoping this cycle is over soon, Angela.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hoping AF shows soon for both of you, Chelsea and Angela!

DH and I will probably ttc this cycle while we wait to go on fertility drugs again for the next cycle. Who knows if I will ovulate, or if we will even be able to get pregnant without fertility drugs, but it doesn't hurt to try.

Although it will be a while still... I thought the bleeding post D&C was almost done as I was down to light spotting, but today red and heavy so I guess my body is still getting rid of everything.


----------



## TTC74

Drum roll, please . . . AF is here! :yipee:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hcg is down to 189. A big drop from the 120,000 it was at two weeks ago! Still bleeding pretty heavily, so hopefully my body clears the rest of this out and i test negative soon.

I ordered opks (I had run out), so I'm ready!


----------



## froggyfrog

Glad she finally arrived angela! 

I'm glad your numbers are dropping and that you are trying again next cycle. 

My boobs and back hurts, so I'm still waiting for af. Once she arrives I have to start my estrogen patches and will do them for about a week. Then I go in for a lining check. Once my lining is thick enough we will start pio. And 5 days later is transfer and I'll continue pio until I think 10 weeks


----------



## Jrepp

Michelle, I just posted an article on my fb page talking about hyper fertile women and how in the very fertile, miscarriages are higher because the body let's all embryos try to attach even the ones that aren't the best. The difference is in normal women the body only lets the highest quality embryos attempt implantation. 

Either way I'm sorry you've had to go through this and hoping you get some answer


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! I don't really think I'm super-fertile, since I've only been able to get pregnant on fertility drugs. But maybe those are helping me be more fertile when I'm on them, and keep pregnancies that shouldn't have progressed past a few days? 

I have the option of seeing a hematologist and going on heparin, but I'm not sure how I feel about that yet. We may try one more time without it.

I'm also curious about the mthfr gene and being tested for that. Still so many questions!


----------



## Michellebelle

Btw... Hope everything goes great with Luke's surgery, Jess! The little outfit you guys got him is adorable.


----------



## TTC74

Well, it wasn't AF after all. Just a few hours of heavy spotting. Still waiting for AF. Sigh.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, how frustrating, Angela!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sorry angela, that really sucks. 

My af finally showed This morning. So transfer is right around the corner!


----------



## froggyfrog

Apparently I don't understand the details of a fet. I guess now I'm going to have to wait longer. I'm so confused, but my nurse just told me that she scheduled my embryo transfer for March 3rd. Longer than I wanted, but I guess oh well. At least it's not too far.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Michelle. His surgery went really well. Took a lot less time than we anticipated. He was in quite a bit of pain the rest of the day and over the weekend, but seems to be doing pretty well today. He's poor boy parts look sooooo painful though.

Not sure what's going on with me fertility wise. Woke up every day since Friday nauseous as can be, usually gone by mid day. Today I have a head ache as well. HPT's all negative so far, and AF due on Wednesday.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ladies, I need your help. I took an opk this morning because my temp was pretty low, and it was a definite positive. However, I feel really dubious because I'm on cd 19 and I just stopped bleeding from the miscarriage a couple of days ago. Usually my post-miscarriage cycles last about 50 days. 

I'm curious if my hcg is high enough and causing this opk to show as positive, or if this is a true positive opk. Thoughts?


----------



## Wishing1010

It could be leftover HCG or it could be a true positive! If you feel up to trying this cycle, do it!

I'm sorry for the delay, Chelsea. That's not too far away though, less than a month!


----------



## TTC74

Michellebelle said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I took an opk this morning because my temp was pretty low, and it was a definite positive. However, I feel really dubious because I'm on cd 19 and I just stopped bleeding from the miscarriage a couple of days ago. Usually my post-miscarriage cycles last about 50 days.
> 
> I'm curious if my hcg is high enough and causing this opk to show as positive, or if this is a true positive opk. Thoughts?

50 days, huh? That's comforting to me. I'm still waiting at 52. I sure hope AF is right around the corner, though!


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle I do know that hcg can cause a positive opk, so like kenna said it could be either. Do you have a pregnancy test you could take to see if it's positive? If the pregnancy test is negative then I would say your opk is a true positive


----------



## Michellebelle

I'll have to try one when I get home from work this evening!


----------



## Michellebelle

Looks like it was leftover hcg! Got a clear positive this morning still. So I guess I still have a wait.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sorry michelle, that really sucks!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh, I'm sorry, Angela. This cycle needs to be over. I'm sorry for the limbo!!!!


----------



## TTC74

I just found out my ex-husband's girlfriend is pregnant. I won't go into the history I have with him that is making me wish him dead, but I think you all can probably understand the immense jealousy that I am feeling. I feel just terrible today. I'm having to take medication to get through the workday today.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh that sucks. Definitely have a drink.


----------



## Jrepp

Michelle and Angela I am so sorry that you are still waiting for low levels and no more bleeding. I really hope that this goes super fast for you.


----------



## froggyfrog

That sucks angela, salt on a wound! I hope af shows soon

Well I start my estrogen patches tomorrow! I'm excited, but a little scared for side effects! And tomorrow is also 19 days until transfer! It's getting so close!


----------



## Michellebelle

Wooooo! So exciting.

I had a little ewcm yesterday. I wonder if I could O soon. Probably not, but going to try to BD tonight just in case. Either way, just trying to relax and de-stress this cycle until we start fertility treatments again.


----------



## froggyfrog

Are ya'll going to go the same route michelle? 
Angela how are things with you?


----------



## Michellebelle

I think we probably will try the same thing next cycle that has gotten us pregnant before and hope for the best. 

Still haven't Oed, but thinking it may be soon. Even if we don't get pregnant, I will just be happy to have this cycle progress and be closer to trying again.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## TTC74

i believe I am Oing today. Pos OPK yesterday and big temp dip today.


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I got a temp spike this morning! :happydance: DHs SA is greatafter a 5 day hold but low after a 3 day hold. So, after years of trying, we figured out that we do better to obstacles. Until the time is just right to BD. So, I'm really excited we got the timing right. O-1 has gotten me preggers twice now. Third times a charm!


----------



## Wishing1010

Fx, Angela!!!! Sounds like a good plan. And holy temp spike!!!!!

Hope you do O soon, Michelle!!!!

So close, Chelsea!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck angela and michelle! 

I'm still doing my lupron, but dropped down to 5 units a day, and in Saturday I added in estrogen patches. Today I'm wearing two! Yikes! Every other day I change them out and every 4th day I add one. So by next week I'll wear 4 at one time! I have an us on Monday to look at my loning, it's coming so close now!


----------



## Jrepp

How's everyone doing? 

Cycle day 11 here, 5-6 until I ovulate. Felt a lot of cramping yesterday and cm is picking up.


----------



## TTC74

Some 6 DPO spotting. I would think I was getting a period but it's brown spotting and my temp isn't down. So, at 6 DPO, I'm leaning towards IB. Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX, Angela!!!!

Wow, Jess!!! Can't believe how fast this cycle is going!

I'm not TTC but happy my AF is finally leaving. BCP is great for my cramps but my bleeding has been heavier and longer. I used to be able to DTD no later than CD6, but now I'm still bleeding heavily then. I guess that is better than my awful cramps, though!!!! 

Shelby went to the beach for the first time yesterday, she was grinning most of the time. So sweet!


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I'm finally about to O! After getting negative opks, I got a positive this morning. Also I had bloodwork done yesterday and my hcg levels were down to 7, so finally almost negative! 

I don't really think we'll get pregnant this cycle, but it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## lesondemavie

Michelle, my fellow snuggler! So good to see you here and back on track. I was just poking around trying to figure out where I fit. Hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Hoping you do, O soon, Michelle! New chapter needs to begin so you can get onto your rainbow cycle!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx it's soon michelle!!!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! Just catching up. 

fingers crossed O comes for you soon Michelle! 

AFM - I finally Od and I had some brown spotting on CD 6 & 7. So, now, I'm tweaking a test from today on CD 8 swearing that i see a line. In other words, I'm praying the brown spotting was IB!i
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wishing1010

I think I may see a line as well! FX!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I see something there angela, fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

lesondemavie said:


> Michelle, my fellow snuggler! So good to see you here and back on track. I was just poking around trying to figure out where I fit. Hope you're doing well :hugs:

Hope we both get our healthy babies soon!


----------



## Michellebelle

I definitely feel like I see something, Angela! Hope it gets darker and you have a clear BFP! It sounds (and looks) promising


----------



## TTC74

The "professional" tweaker S tweak and opinion from baby center.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Michellebelle

Still waiting to O...

Angela, how have your tests been? That temp jump looks promising!


----------



## TTC74

Unfortunately, I had a 10 DPO BFN today. So, while my chart looks promising (almost like a 9 DPO implantation dip), I'm pessimistic. I always feel out at 10 DPO with a BFN.


----------



## froggyfrog

Angela fx it's just still early

Michelle I really hope you o soon. What cd are you on?

Afm today was my last lupron shot, and I'm now up to 4 estrogen patches. Tomorrow night I start the pio. DH will give that one to me every night. Other than that we are just counting down the days! There are only 6 days left!


----------



## TTC74

I fully saturated my fmu FRER. I know it's silly, but I thought I might see something and wanted to see what I could pull out. I see the start of a second line. Especially at the top. Am I just insane or is this possibly a good sign of things to come?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lesondemavie

Getting signs that I O'd earlier this week. Hoping for AF late next week so I can get back on track. Fingers crossed!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx you o'd lesondemavie! I hope af shows soon for you. 

Angela I hope your tests show something soon!


----------



## TTC74

Guys! It darkened! I know it's light but can you see it?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! I keep thinking I see it, but then I lose it. I'm assuming you'll test again tomorrow? :)

Chelsea, to answer your question, I'm on cd37! But I was bleeding until cd17 with my miscarriage (even with the d&c), so I'm not that surprised it's taking me so long to O. But in good news... I think I did yesterday! My temp jumped up a full degree this AM. Hope it stays high.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ttc - I'm also having a hard time seeing it on here, but I'm sure it's easier in person. FX to you!

Michelle - Hooray! Did you temp the whole time after the d&c? I'm just wondering when temps typically drop to pre-O range. I'm thinking I O'd earlier this week since my temp is up in post-O range, but then I realized I have no clue if it dropped or just stayed up. Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------



## TTC74

I promise it's there irk! Lol. Hopefully it will get darker in the next day or two. Fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

lesondemavie said:


> Ttc - I'm also having a hard time seeing it on here, but I'm sure it's easier in person. FX to you!
> 
> Michelle - Hooray! Did you temp the whole time after the d&c? I'm just wondering when temps typically drop to pre-O range. I'm thinking I O'd earlier this week since my temp is up in post-O range, but then I realized I have no clue if it dropped or just stayed up. Thanks in advance for your insight!

I just realized I need to add my chart back to my sig!

I tried to temp most of it. My temps wound up dropping around cd17, which also was the day I stopped bleeding.


----------



## lesondemavie

Michellebelle said:


> I just realized I need to add my chart back to my sig!
> 
> I tried to temp most of it. My temps wound up dropping around cd17, which also was the day I stopped bleeding.

Thanks! That helps so much. It all lines up pretty perfectly if I go off of when I completely stopped bleeding. Now 90% sure that AF will be here by late next week, and then we can get back to ttc :happydance:. Fingers crossed! Both terrified and extremely excited to make another baby with my love.


----------



## mommyclausen

hi everyone....needing to find a group with some advice or help. im 24 and after 3 and a half years of trying and 6 months clomid and the removal of my right ovary and tube i got my bfp in oct of 2013 i now have an almost 2 year old daughter. i have endometriosis. me and my husband have been ttc for number 2 for 6 months well my period was due 2-25 before then i was having symptoms like crazy then on day 24 i started spotting and had cramps for about 2 hrs well i thought it was af starting then the cramps went away and the spottin got super light which isnt normal for me my periods are extremely heavy i got thru a whole box of tampons before my 7 day period is over and i cramp severely the whole time. that didnt happen this time i have been having off and on spotting since the 24th no cramps every smell makes me sick im so tired i have headaches i have cravings but at the same time dont want to eat and i tested last monday it was negative and tested the 25th and it was negative so idk what to please help me someone


----------



## Michellebelle

mommyclausen said:


> hi everyone....needing to find a group with some advice or help. im 24 and after 3 and a half years of trying and 6 months clomid and the removal of my right ovary and tube i got my bfp in oct of 2013 i now have an almost 2 year old daughter. i have endometriosis. me and my husband have been ttc for number 2 for 6 months well my period was due 2-25 before then i was having symptoms like crazy then on day 24 i started spotting and had cramps for about 2 hrs well i thought it was af starting then the cramps went away and the spottin got super light which isnt normal for me my periods are extremely heavy i got thru a whole box of tampons before my 7 day period is over and i cramp severely the whole time. that didnt happen this time i have been having off and on spotting since the 24th no cramps every smell makes me sick im so tired i have headaches i have cravings but at the same time dont want to eat and i tested last monday it was negative and tested the 25th and it was negative so idk what to please help me someone


Hello! Good luck! Is the spotting gone completely or is it still happening? If say keep testing (with cheap tests.., I do the wondfos) either until you get a clear BFP or until AF arrives. Every person is different, so it's hard to tell what is happening. I had one really long cycle where I spotted for 4 days before ovulation! So weird, and it's never happened to me again. That was a really long cycle. 

Do you temp? If not, I would definitely recommend it if you don't get your BFP this cycle. It's helped me solve all sorts of questions about what point in my cycle I am, if I should be expecting AF soon, if I'm having a really weird cycle, etc. 

Either way, good luck! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## mommyclausen

There is still off and on some brown and light red dark pink spotting and only when i wipe this isnt normal at all for me and im so nauseated the smell od so much stuff makes me sick i dont want to get my hopes up


----------



## Wishing1010

I agree, keep testing, hun!.FX!

I think I see something, Angela! FX super tight!


----------



## cutieq

Anymore tests Angela??


----------



## TTC74

Yes ma'am but still faint. Hopefully it will be darker tomorrow. I will say I never got a good hold last night.
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## froggyfrog

I agree mommyclausen keep testing fx!

Lookingforward to seeing your test angela! 

Last night was my first pio! DH was like a pro! It doesn't even hurt. 4 more days till transfer!


----------



## lesondemavie

That's great froggy! Hope the next 4 days fly by :)


----------



## mommyclausen

Im thinking about testing tomorrow morning if negative will call about blood test


----------



## Wishing1010

Eek! So close, Chelsea!

FX for some BFP's ladies!


----------



## mommyclausen

Well everyone my test was negative again i feel like crap today calling the dr to find out about possibly a blood test and maybe an ultrasound to see whats going on im afraid my endometriosis has possibly caused problems fingers crossed for good news im wishing everyone luck


----------



## TTC74

AF arrived yesterday


----------



## froggyfrog

sorry about af angela! 

Fx mommyclausen that everything comes back normal. When is your appointment?


----------



## mommyclausen

Trying to get the dr office to answer so will let yall know hopefully can get in today


----------



## mommyclausen

They said they cant see me til the 16th :(


----------



## mommyclausen

Trying not to stress if we go by lmp im 4wks5dys if go by i think ovulation late im 4wks2dys im just wanting to get a positive


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> AF arrived yesterday

:hugs: :growlmad:

Sorry to hear that. I'll probably be there too in about a week and a half.


----------



## froggyfrog

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mommyclausen

Down and emotional my hormones are acting crazy no period no bfps don't go see the dr til the 17th and some crazy symptoms and im so tired i usually can stay up all night but im lucky if i can keep my eyes open til 1am idk what to do my appt is 2 weeks away


----------



## froggyfrog

How do you test for ovulation? Is it possible you ovulated later than you thought?


----------



## mommyclausen

I went off of my cm i think i may ovulated later and even going off that im still late for my period and negative test which with my first pregancy even at 3 weeke late i got a negative result then when i was 4 weeks late got a positive


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow that's a long time! Sorry your dealing with this.


----------



## Jrepp

Woop woop Chelsea! Let me know how the PIO works out for you and if your tush starts hurting. Whenever it is that I get pregnant again I am going to ask for PIO instead of the suppositories because with Luke I got a really bad rash between my legs from the progesterone. Tomorrow is your transfer!!

Angela - sorry about AF coming. Maybe this cycle is it!

Michelle - yay for impending ovulation. I know you've waited a really really long time for it to happen. Baby dust for this cycle. 

AFM - I actually ovulated quite a few days early (4 to be exact), and ended up ovulating on cycle day 13. Hubby and I dtd about 9 hours before O, 0-2 and 0-3....so great timing. I had a huge dip today (8dpo), which could or could not be implantation. If it happens I'm excited and if it doesn't, it's alright too.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/46ef88/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart​


----------



## Michellebelle

Jess, your chart is looking pretty awesome!

Over here, I FINALLY added my chart back to my sig. You can see it's really not great this month. My temps seem to be flirting with my cover line, so curious if AF will make an early appearance. This is a post-MC cycle, so I figure anything can happen. As of Monday my HCG levels were at 6, so my doc wants me to go back next Monday and check to make sure they drop below 5. Blah. 

Oh well, hope they do, then I should be onto the next cycle soon and able to start all the drugs again!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm pupo guys!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here he/she is!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Chelsea!!!!!! FX!!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoo Chelsea!!!

I'm over here, curious what tomorrow's temp will look like. Feeling kinda exhausted from this whole ttc journey, just trying to remain positive.


----------



## lesondemavie

Wohoo froggy hoping for the best for you!

Michelle so sorry your temps have dipped so much. Hope they start ticking back up tomorrow. I'm so anxious for AF to arrive, but I'm also ok if it takes a bit longer now. Today was also a tough day for me.


----------



## TTC74

That's so amazing Chelsea. Can't wait to see that BFP! 

AFM - I'm not sure if I'll even be in the game this month. I have an appt with a neurosurgeon on Monday about a herniated cervical disc that I have. If we are scheduling surgery, it depends on when it can be scheduled. If we can schedule it immediately so that I think I can be off narcotics by 7 DPO or so, I'll go for it this month. If I can't get in that window, though. I'll probably be out this month. 

Also, I can't help but remember that my oldest dd is getting married Mar 25th. I'd hate to be in an ugly post-surgical collar for her wedding. So, if we are going to schedule it immediately, I'll be asking if it's safe for me to pop off the collar for 20-40 mins for pics! I sure hope it will be. I sure hope it will be. I don't want to be forced to make a decision between staying in pain longer or making my dd's wedding pics ugly!


----------



## mommyclausen

Hi ladies congrats and good luck to everyone im 10 days late on cd 36 negative tests every 2 days and synptoms and lots of cm dont go to dr til the 16th dont know what to think or do about any of it trying to put it out of my mind


----------



## Michellebelle

Cd1. Finally!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay michelle! Is this a natural cycle or medicated?


----------



## lesondemavie

Same here Michelle. AF arrived Monday night for me! Just two days later than I predicted. Now to see if this cycle is regular or not.


----------



## mommyclausen

Cd 42 today another negative test this morning its starting to effect me emotionally and idk how to handle it and deal with this dr appt next wednesday by then it will be a week away from my next period being due


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Yay michelle! Is this a natural cycle or medicated?

Most likely medicated. I have an apt tomorrow morning to confirm!


----------



## Michellebelle

mommyclausen said:


> Cd 42 today another negative test this morning its starting to effect me emotionally and idk how to handle it and deal with this dr appt next wednesday by then it will be a week away from my next period being due

:( hopefully your apt can give you some answers even though it does seem so far away!


----------



## mommyclausen

I hope so too i have known ppl who got negative tests most their pregnancies so fingers crossed


----------



## mommyclausen

Hi everyone i was due to start my period today but i start a very light bleeding on sunday really really light then it stopped last night and had brown spotting today have had a few symptoms hoping in the back of my mind i could be pregnant idk when i should test to see if it could be pregnancy whats yalls advice about it have loads of backaches very moody and emotional and very sick with headaches


----------



## froggyfrog

Did you ever go to the dr? If not, I would definitely go.

How is every else doing?


----------



## mommyclausen

I wasnt able to go to dr cause i don't have medical to pay for it so just kinda waitin it out and all and dont know if its ib or not


----------



## froggyfrog

Are you in the us?


----------



## TTC74

Can evap lines have color? I let an IC sit longer than 10 mins and got a def pink line.
 



Attached Files:







image.png
File size: 141.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyclausen

Yes i am in texas usa


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh, I'm from texas! Could you go to a planned parenthood? Are you still on the same cycle as you were at the beginning of march?


----------



## froggyfrog

Angela that's Def a pink line. I say it's the start of your bfp. Have you peed on a frer yet?


----------



## TTC74

Yes. FRER is still neg but it's a 10 miu IC so hopefully it's just super sensitive. I can't wait to try FRER tomorrow. I have to face my ex and his preggo gf Thursday night and Friday for my eldest daughter's wedding. It would be amazing to secretly know that I was pregnant too.


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx for you!


----------



## mommyclausen

Oh awesome what part im northeast texas top corner by oklahoma and arkansas. And idk if planned parenthood does free blood tests i do know that i had a one day period feb 24th then had a 2 day period march 20th and now just spotting so idk what to do and congrats on bfp


----------



## froggyfrog

Unfortunately no bfp here yet! We just had a failed embryo transfer. 

When was the last time you poas? I'm trying to remember, when I was 19 I had a blood test at planned parenthood and want to say it was only like 30 dollars. So it ls worth checking into.

I'm originally from galveston, but spent much of my teen years and early 20s inbetween houston and San Antonio. We move around for dh's job, and got placed in Pittsburg tx. It's up there near Texarkana. One of my dogs is a rescue from Texarkana :)


----------



## mommyclausen

Ill call and check into and i did a test on march 11th it was negative i havent wanted to test since then and oh cool not very far from paris at all and idk i wish my body would just be like yes pregnant no pregnant but aint listening at all


----------



## mommyclausen

Also sorry for your failed transfer fingers crossed for you


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Froggy for your failed transfer.


----------



## mommyclausen

Im calling dr tomorrow to see what can be done


----------



## mommyclausen

I go to dr on tuesday at 2 30


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx, keep us updated. 

I have an appointment on Monday to discuss our next cycle. We are going to try to be able to afford genetic testing for our embryos. And I'm also going to have an endo scratch l. The endo scratch has shown to increase implantation in woman with failed cycles. And the genetic testing is because my dr said that everything looked perfect, and her only explanation was that something was wrong with the embryo. The fact that I had so many make it to day 5 is a good sign, but doesn't guarantee that they will all be genetically normal. I'm hoping we can come up with the money for it!


----------



## mommyclausen

Im getting blood work an examination and physical im also gonna talk to her about fertility drugs again


----------



## mommyclausen

Fingers crossed for you your in my prayers us texas girls gotta stick together


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Chelsea! I'm pulling for you! Hope this second transfer gets you a healthy baby!


----------



## Hopesfor2013

Hi ladies (and guys)

Congratulations to everyone that got their BFPs and good luck to everyone still trying.

I do not post very often but I look at these boards every day looking for hope. Thank you for what you all share - it really helps lurkers like me! 

Brief history - me 33, thin-ish symptomless PCOS, DH 42, DH had vasectomy (he has one child). Treatment so far 2 x failed vasectomy reversals at The Dawson Clinic Hartlepool. Treatment at QEH Gateshead: SSR (5 vials frozen), 1 x ISCI BFN, 1 x ICSI freeze all OHSS, 1 x FET positive but no heartbeat at 7 week scan - D&C, moved to new clinic LWC Darlington: 1 x FET BFN from poor quality frozen embryos that were transferred from QEH, 1 x ICSI freeze all due to OHSS, 1 x FET first time we ever got to blastocyst (grade 4AB & 3BB) - just got BFN today. I over respond to the meds every time and get a lot of eggs but only ever get average-poor quality.

We have just got our BFN this morning following our latest FET and I am looking for hope that we will get our baby. Has anyone been through something similar and got their baby?

Hopes xxx


----------



## mommyclausen

Well ladies dr stuck me on provera for 10 days then i go and discuss infertility


----------



## Wishing1010

Hopesfor2013 said:


> Hi ladies (and guys)
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that got their BFPs and good luck to everyone still trying.
> 
> I do not post very often but I look at these boards every day looking for hope. Thank you for what you all share - it really helps lurkers like me!
> 
> Brief history - me 33, thin-ish symptomless PCOS, DH 42, DH had vasectomy (he has one child). Treatment so far 2 x failed vasectomy reversals at The Dawson Clinic Hartlepool. Treatment at QEH Gateshead: SSR (5 vials frozen), 1 x ISCI BFN, 1 x ICSI freeze all OHSS, 1 x FET positive but no heartbeat at 7 week scan - D&C, moved to new clinic LWC Darlington: 1 x FET BFN from poor quality frozen embryos that were transferred from QEH, 1 x ICSI freeze all due to OHSS, 1 x FET first time we ever got to blastocyst (grade 4AB & 3BB) - just got BFN today. I over respond to the meds every time and get a lot of eggs but only ever get average-poor quality.
> 
> We have just got our BFN this morning following our latest FET and I am looking for hope that we will get our baby. Has anyone been through something similar and got their baby?
> 
> Hopes xxx

Hi, hun! It sounds like you have already had quite the journey. I do not know anything about FET but I wanted to wish you good luck on your next try!!!!!!!! Keeping my FX that it will happen for you soon and be your sticky! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

mommyclausen said:


> Well ladies dr stuck me on provera for 10 days then i go and discuss infertility

I hope the provera kick starts your cycle and that the infertility talks go well. We faced infertility issues for over 4 years and now have a healthy baby girl. You may just need some meds to get your BFP!


----------



## mommyclausen

I had meds and infertility before my daughter none worked she was a pure miracle now its onto cycle 9 with no luck


----------



## froggyfrog

Mommyclausen it's really frustrating but hang in there. What have you been on before? Has your dh had testing done? We have been trying for a little over 6 years now, and it's really not fair that it takes so long for some of us.


----------



## TTC74

Hopesfor2013 said:


> Hi ladies (and guys)
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that got their BFPs and good luck to everyone still trying.
> 
> I do not post very often but I look at these boards every day looking for hope. Thank you for what you all share - it really helps lurkers like me!
> 
> Brief history - me 33, thin-ish symptomless PCOS, DH 42, DH had vasectomy (he has one child). Treatment so far 2 x failed vasectomy reversals at The Dawson Clinic Hartlepool. Treatment at QEH Gateshead: SSR (5 vials frozen), 1 x ISCI BFN, 1 x ICSI freeze all OHSS, 1 x FET positive but no heartbeat at 7 week scan - D&C, moved to new clinic LWC Darlington: 1 x FET BFN from poor quality frozen embryos that were transferred from QEH, 1 x ICSI freeze all due to OHSS, 1 x FET first time we ever got to blastocyst (grade 4AB & 3BB) - just got BFN today. I over respond to the meds every time and get a lot of eggs but only ever get average-poor quality.
> 
> We have just got our BFN this morning following our latest FET and I am looking for hope that we will get our baby. Has anyone been through something similar and got their baby?
> 
> Hopes xxx

You should check out https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233749-inconceivable-beyond.html. It's full of women going through similar situations as your own. Good luck!


----------



## TTC74

I've been lurking and keeping an eye on you all. 

I was out from go last month because I had to have neck surgery. I'm trying to stay optimistic for this month, but it is certainly hard after my 9 week mmc a few months ago. 

On a more positive note,my dd got married last Friday night. It was such a moving experience. I only hope my childless dh can experience it one day.


----------



## mommyclausen

froggyfrog said:


> Mommyclausen it's really frustrating but hang in there. What have you been on before? Has your dh had testing done? We have been trying for a little over 6 years now, and it's really not fair that it takes so long for some of us.

well i was on clomid for 6 months before my lil girl and it didnt work i was trying for 3 and a half years 6 months of clomid then surgery of removal of right ovary and tube due to endo then 3 months later conceiving a miracle. im praying im pregnant cause i ovulated before i started the provera and i have read lots of stories of girls who have gotten a bfp after stopping provera


----------



## froggyfrog

Maybe you have more endo to be removed? It does grow back. A friend of mine had endo removed, took clomid and got pregnant. If you don't get pregnant this cycle, I would Def talk about checking to see if your endo maybe grew back.


----------



## mommyclausen

froggyfrog said:


> Maybe you have more endo to be removed? It does grow back. A friend of mine had endo removed, took clomid and got pregnant. If you don't get pregnant this cycle, I would Def talk about checking to see if your endo maybe grew back.

Thanks for the advice ill check into that. Today is day 7 of 10 on the provera my actual af wasnt due til the 15th so if i dont start by then im taking a test and calling the dr


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope your neck is healing well Angela! So when will you be trying again?
Fx after comes soon mommyclausen.

Afm, I got my protocol. We are going to do another fresh cycle this go around. But we will keep my levels low enough to do a fresh transfer. And then we will send in all frozen and all fresh embryos for genetic testing. If this fresh cycle doesn't work, we have another frozen cycle in our package, and will have tested embryos. And if it does work then we have geneticallytested embryos for future babies


----------



## TTC74

We'll be trying again this month. Here's to hoping for that sticky bean!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for some well-deserved BFPs for you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I hope you're healing up Angela!

So I have some surprising news. Luke is going to be a brother. Hcg levels are rising as they should and I have an ultrasound in 2 weeks.


----------



## TTC74

That's wonderful news Jess! So happy for you.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay jess!!! :happydance:

My endo scratch is scheduled for Mondayat 9am. I'm nervous about the possible pain, but excited at the same time!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Jess!

Over here, I went in for my baseline scan on Tuesday and I have a big cyst on my right ovary. They won't give fertility drugs when that happens. So now I'm on BCP for two weeks while they wait for the cyst to go away. If it's gone in two weeks, I can start Clomid and such then. 

I can't believe I'm coming up on two years of trying in a few months. I never ever thought it would be this hard.


----------



## froggyfrog

:hugs: sorry it is taking so long michelle. It's really not fair. I hope your cyst clears soon, and the time Flys to your next cycle


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> :hugs: sorry it is taking so long michelle. It's really not fair. I hope your cyst clears soon, and the time Flys to your next cycle

You too! You've been waiting so long! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I can really relate to what you two are saying. I'm at 2 years this month. :(


----------



## froggyfrog

That's what makes bnb so special to me, we can all relate to each other. Even though our journeys are all different, we all are able to have some sort of an idea of what each other is going through.


----------



## TTC74

I couldn't agree with you more. I don't know how I would've gotten through all of this without you all to chat with, vent to, garner experience from, etc.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: To put it frankly, TTC sucks. It was the hardest, most devastating time of my life. But, the sadness and tears will be replaced with happiness and joy. It shouldn't have to take so long, but unfortunately, it does for some of us. You all will have your babies, I hope and pray it is so soon. 

Michelle, Shelby is a Clomid baby! :)


----------



## TTC74

I have got to share. Sorry if this is too cheesy for you, but believe in women's intuition, and I'm never optimistic about my chances. Don't get me wrong, I POAS a LOT in the TWW, but I've been let down for 2 years this month. Well, I'm jazzed about this month. I'm just so darned optimistic. I'm taking all my supplements, and today I have a TON of egg white CM. AND my OPKs are darkening up. I think tomorrow will be the big day (pos OPK)!


----------



## cutieq

TTC74 said:


> I have got to share. Sorry if this is too cheesy for you, but believe in women's intuition, and I'm never optimistic about my chances. Don't get me wrong, I POAS a LOT in the TWW, but I've been let down for 2 years this month. Well, I'm jazzed about this month. I'm just so darned optimistic. I'm taking all my supplements, and today I have a TON of egg white CM. AND my OPKs are darkening up. I think tomorrow will be the big day (pos OPK)!

I absolutely love this! You may have my positive vibes this cycle. I send them all your way!


----------



## Wishing1010

Awesome vibes, Angela!!!!!!!!!! FX super tight!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Hmmmm. Slight temp shift but nothing significant. I'm not sure if O was yesterday or not. It was probably late yesterday. I'll fit in one more BD this morning just for good measure.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies sorry it's been so long since I updated. I was so sick in the beginning of the pregnancy with hyperemesis but now I am over that and just tired and achy a lot. I miss you ladies and hope you all are doing well.


----------



## froggyfrog

I was just thinking about you and wondering how you were doing just the other day! So glad to hear you 4 are doing so well! Are you guys getting prepared for three?


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> I was just thinking about you and wondering how you were doing just the other day! So glad to hear you 4 are doing so well! Are you guys getting prepared for three?


I appreciate you keeping us in your thoughts. We are doing great and trying to prepare for our girls. 

How are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







12376764_10209460316363739_7843597449027279629_n.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 4









12745748_10205952992292397_8777397631998368240_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## froggyfrog

You look amazing! I couldn't help but notice that girl behind you! Lol! What an unfortunate picture of her! 

I'm doing good. We are starting our second fresh cycle after coming off of our failed fet. I'm waiting on af and expecting her this weekend, on cd2 I'll go in for baselines and start meds. I had my endo scratch yesterday and it was the worse pain I have ever felt! Did you ever have one?


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> You look amazing! I couldn't help but notice that girl behind you! Lol! What an unfortunate picture of her!
> 
> I'm doing good. We are starting our second fresh cycle after coming off of our failed fet. I'm waiting on af and expecting her this weekend, on cd2 I'll go in for baselines and start meds. I had my endo scratch yesterday and it was the worse pain I have ever felt! Did you ever have one?

Thank you!!! That is my 16year daughter photo bombing me, she is silly. I pray that this cycle is it. I have never had an endo scratch before but I have heard that it is painful. Do you have other frozen embryos?


----------



## froggyfrog

I do have 6 more frozen. We bought a package of 2 fresh and 2 frozen. I have already used one fresh and one frozen, but didn't get to transfer on my one fresh because I almost over stimulated. So trying to max out my package and using all of my transfers I'm already paying for, we decided on doing a fresh cycle but not stimming as long so that I don't over stimulate and we can do a fresh transfer, then we will send all we have frozen, and what we get fresh off for pgd. So if this fresh cycle doesn't work, we will have pgd tested embryos and one frozen cycle left in our package. I hope that all made sense. Lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

What is your due date? What is gestation for triplets?


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> I do have 6 more frozen. We bought a package of 2 fresh and 2 frozen. I have already used one fresh and one frozen, but didn't get to transfer on my one fresh because I almost over stimulated. So trying to max out my package and using all of my transfers I'm already paying for, we decided on doing a fresh cycle but not stimming as long so that I don't over stimulate and we can do a fresh transfer, then we will send all we have frozen, and what we get fresh off for pgd. So if this fresh cycle doesn't work, we will have pgd tested embryos and one frozen cycle left in our package. I hope that all made sense. Lol.

Got makes since!!! LOL:happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> What is your due date? What is gestation for triplets?

My due date is 8/4/16 but they will take them between 28-34 weeks. It will depend on how well we do. So far we are 23weeks and 5days, we are doing ok, I am still working with no real complications. I experience pressure and contractions sometimes but I get through them....so we will see.

She really is a beautiful girl just can be silly at times...LOL :haha:
 



Attached Files:







12004792_964771160252261_2506579921228019121_n.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6









1932357_1011213582231697_2395763126560159867_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6









12227561_10208726301013814_3813314342649405192_n.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 7









12096032_10208431762770542_4401319816991648302_n.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## froggyfrog

She is gorgeous! Even her silly picture, you can see that she is gorgeous! You have a beautiful family!


----------



## brighteyez73

froggyfrog said:


> She is gorgeous! Even her silly picture, you can see that she is gorgeous! You have a beautiful family!


Thank you!!! I am praying that this is a successful cycle and will be checking in to see how things are going.


----------



## TTC74

Is 6DPO too early for a triphasic shift? I know they usually say at least 7DPO.


----------



## Michellebelle

I have no idea, but good luck!


----------



## cutieq

TTC74 said:


> Is 6DPO too early for a triphasic shift? I know they usually say at least 7DPO.

Your temps look good!


----------



## TTC74

My temps aren't the only thing that look good. I tested yesterday and today. (I know I'm a mad woman). I got vvvvf 2nd line on both fmu tests (but not tests later in the day). You can see the tests here. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2386694-update-pink-no-2.html


----------



## froggyfrog

It definitely looks pink to me!


----------



## froggyfrog

Any new tests angela?

Michelle how are things with you?


----------



## TTC74

Yes. BFN. GRRRR. Must've been a couple of really pretty indents. I'm still only 9 DPO, though, and yesterday I felt like crud all day with pinching, cramping, etc. So, here's to hoping that I see a true BFP in the next 2 days.


----------



## froggyfrog

Those frers really are the absolute worst! I vowed that after my transfer this time, I'm not testing at all until beta day. I stressed myself out so bad with those stupid frers. But you actually got a better line than I ever did.


----------



## froggyfrog

So apparently when I bought our package, I only paid for one round of icsi. It just really kind of ticks me off that the lady from the loan company we used didn't even think to offer me 2 icsi since I purchased 2 fresh cycles. Ugh! So we are opp another 2175.00 and the 5000.00 we are spending on genetic testing. After all is said and done including our iuis, we will spend over 30,000.00. There goes the babies college fund! I hope they are good enough at something to get a scholarship &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Jrepp

Are you kidding Chelsea. Baby/ies are gonna be smart they will get scholarships!


----------



## TTC74

CD1 - Right on time.


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry angela. Are you trying again this cycle?

My cd1 was on Friday so I started my Stims on Saturday. Not sure when egg retrieval will be, but I won't be stimming as long this time.


----------



## TTC74

Yes. I'll be trying again this month. I just started supplementing heavily recently. So, I'm hoping after a month or two of that (maybe even this month!), I'll catch that egg.


----------



## froggyfrog

Didn't you use injectables before?


----------



## TTC74

I did. I used injectables on one occasion, but I don't have any coverage for it. So, I really can't afford it. It runs about $2K per cycle including the IUI (which is the cheap part of course).


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah the meds get expensive. I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> I did. I used injectables on one occasion, but I don't have any coverage for it. So, I really can't afford it. It runs about $2K per cycle including the IUI (which is the cheap part of course).


I do a combination of injectibles plus Clomid, so it's not as expensive. Maybe that would be an option? My doc always asks if I want to just do injectibles, but says it's much more expensive, so I always pass. My insurance doesn't cover any fertility stuff either. :( But supplements are a great idea. I'm trying to take more vitamins this month and eat well in order to grow healthy eggs.


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck this cycle michelle and angela!

I went in this morning for a monitoring appointment, and we have lots of little follies! My nurse said she would bet Sunday or Monday I will trigger, and retrieval will be Tuesday or Wednesday. So that puts transfer the 7th or 8th! We are definitely getting there!


----------



## TTC74

froggyfrog said:


> Good luck this cycle michelle and angela!
> 
> I went in this morning for a monitoring appointment, and we have lots of little follies! My nurse said she would bet Sunday or Monday I will trigger, and retrieval will be Tuesday or Wednesday. So that puts transfer the 7th or 8th! We are definitely getting there!

My fingers are crossed so tightly for you. You're due some good news!


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: I'm sorry about AF, Angela! Hoping the supplements help this cycle!

Lol, Chelsea! I'm sure scholarships will be a plenty!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hope everyone is well!!

I am doing my trigger tonight! Egg retrieval is on Wednesday and then embryo transfer is Monday may 9th!!


----------



## TTC74

Yay for egg retrieval and transfer!:happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> I am doing my trigger tonight! Egg retrieval is on Wednesday and then embryo transfer is Monday may 9th!!

So exciting!

I'm triggering tomorrow night, so ovulating on Thursday. :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

:dust: ladies!!!!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## TTC74

Think I might O on CD12/13 instead of Cd14/15 based on OPKs. I anticipate a pos OPK tonight based on a quite dark OPK this morning. Wondering if it's all the supps I'm taking in action. Regardless, I'll get in more BD. Then, bring on the TWW!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! That's how I feel too. I'm ready to be in the TWW!


----------



## froggyfrog

I got a call this morning. 24 of my 30 were mature, and 16 fertilized! My nurse said she doesn't know where they came from because my ultrasound only showed 22 follicles and 8 of those weren't mature. It's like they just appeared out of no where. They were a gift from God.


----------



## TTC74

16 fertilized?! That's awesome!!! :happydance: 

AFM - I'm only CD11 and while I said I expected O on CD13/14, I now expect it tomorrow. This morning's OPK was very dark. I'm certain it would be positive if I tested now. So, I think we will be dtd tonight and then entering the TWW within the next 2 days!


----------



## froggyfrog

How exciting angela! It looks like we will all 3 be In our tww together!


----------



## TTC74

I'm loving my chart so far. I never get such a significant temp shift. Plus, I had tons of EWCM (which is unusual for me) and increased drive during the fertile window. Fx super tight.


----------



## Jrepp

SOrry I'm so absent ladies. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Michellebelle

In the TWW! Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Jess, how is your pregnancy going? I saw on Facebook that you've had bad morning sickness with this one too. :(

Angela, hopefully your temps are a great sign!


----------



## froggyfrog

We transfered a beautiful grade A embryo this morning! My test date is may 19th


----------



## TTC74

Chelsea - SO excited for you! 

Michelle - Fx for you! 

Jess - I hope the ms is subsiding or, at the very least, the pump is helping. 

AFM - I'm allowing my hopes to get up and I know better than that. I'm just going to continue to pray that my body and womb be surrounded by healthy, healing light. Not much more I can do!


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> We transfered a beautiful grade A embryo this morning! My test date is may 19th

Yay!! If AF doesn't show, I'll be going for a blood test that day too!


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip and spotting at 6 DPO! Lord, hear my prayers!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooh sounds promising! Hope that's an implantation dip and IB!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx angela! 

How are you feeling michelle?


----------



## Michellebelle

A little tired the last few days, which I hope is promising, but who knows. I feel like it could go either way! I am starting to test out the trigger, so I took a test this morning and there was still a faint line, so def still in the system. Just hoping that line gets darker Sat or Sun and AF stays away!

Did you do a trigger shot with ivf? Not sure how that works.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes I triggered with hcg this time. I decided not to test until the morning of my beta just to prepare me for what I'm walking I'm to. But me and Mary text and she keeps trying to convince me to test on monday. Because she had embryo transfer on the same day I did, but last year. And she got her bfp on the 16th Which is monday. So I may cave!


----------



## Michellebelle

Have you had any symptoms yet? Or felt differently?

I plan on testing out the trigger, because I'm so impatient! And really, AF will show before the blood test if I'm not pregnant so I should know before 14 dpo! Really hoping this is it for all of us!


----------



## TTC74

Michelle and Chelsea - hoping this is it for you two!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks angela, I hope this is it for all 3 of us!

Michelle I have had some cramping here and there, some small and some big. Hoping it's implantation, but the progesterone in oil causes cramping. I'm very hopeful but super nervous because the last one failed. I'm so scared to see another bfn.


----------



## TTC74

I got an evap last night that was SO clear. I was so excited when it appeared. Then it lightened with time and I couldn't repeat it. There is a pic of it in my journal if anyone is interested. It was kind of weird, though. Out of that particular batch of urine, every test I dipped skipped over the test line when the color washed over the strip. With my OPKs, the only time that every happens is when they are positive. idk. I'm sure it was an evap. It was just a weird experience - and a huge letdown.


----------



## Michellebelle

It does look really clear, Angela, but it's so early still. This could be the start! I hope it is!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hi ladies!! OMG I am so happy I finally got on here from my new phone! I forgo my login info as well as my email password and after spending hours trying to get on here, I finally did it! :)

how is everyone?! I know how you are Chelsey ;) But how's everyone else doing?! It's been forever! 

I'm doing good. Alexia will be 15 weeks old on Sunday.. Crazy how fast time goes by! I got my first AF about 60 days ago and nothing since.. I'd be amazed if I happened to be pregnant LOL. I'm sure it's just wacked hormones. I just started tracking my cycle a little on FF again so I know when about to expect AF, once my cycles normal that is. I figure since I'm infertile due to tubal issues, dh and I will be NTNP for now on and if we get lucky, AMAZING! And if not, hopefully we can save for 1 more round of IVF. Anyway, I miss you all like crazy and because of Chelseys IVF cycle, I'm kinda wanting another ALREADY! lol. People think I'm crazy for wanted another so soon but I'd love for a miracle to happen and have my youngest LOs really close in age. Alexia is absolutely GORGEOUS! I couldn't have dreamed up a more beautiful baby girl. She's a very good baby too. Constantly smiling! Her smiles melt my heart :)

I hope all has been well with everyone and I'm so sorry I lost contact for so long! I am SO HAPPY to have gotten on here! Love & miss you all!!

Oh and lots of sticky :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Angela, Michelle, and Chelsey! Hoping for a sticky bean for all of you! <3


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary your back!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome back, Mary!!! So happy to hear everything is going so well. And happy to have you back! Wouldn't it be awesome if you did get a surprise baby?


----------



## TTC74

Welcome back, Mary!


----------



## edensalar

I'm here!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies! A day hasn't gone by where I don't think of every last one of you :) I'm glad I finally got on here!!


----------



## TTC74

I don't care for my temps the last 2 days. I wish they were a bit higher. Only time will tell, though.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, My temps were really stable at the end of my TWW when I got my bfp with Alexia. Maybe your temps staying stable due to a bfp as well ;). I think my BFP chart is still in my signature. Either way, fx your bfps on its way!

Actually now that i look, my temps became stable after a good dip. I had a dip where the missing temp is in my TWW, the one on 11dpo (I didn't want it making my chart ugly so I removed it lol) and my temps became more stable at a lower temp level then some of the temps earlier in my TWW. Hope this gives you some extra hope! <3 FX that was IB for you a few days back!


----------



## froggyfrog

Do you see it?!?!?!?


----------



## TTC74

Chelsea- I totally see it! I'm praying hard that you've got yourself a sticky bean! 

AFM - my temps went back up this morning. So, my fingers are crossed super tight that I'll get a BFP today or tomorrow (but I'd take one Tuesday, too!).


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg, I'm so excited! I woke up at 5 this morning and after I saw that second line, I can't go back to sleep!! I'm 13dp trigger. You don't think it's still remnants from that do you? It's clear and pink irl


----------



## froggyfrog

When are you testing Angela?


----------



## TTC74

No way it's still trigger after 13 days! 

I've been testing. Bfn so far but this morning I'm getting clear Evaps on my ICs. So, I'm hoping they turn pink in the next day or so!


----------



## Wishing1010

Chelsea!!!! I Def see that! I don't think that is the trigger!!! Omg!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope it turns pink for you angela! 

Kenna I know! It's so crazy! I can't wait to pee tomorrow. I hope it sticks. If I get another line on another dollar tree test, I'm going to use my frer


----------



## froggyfrog

This is this afternoon with a 2 and a half hour hold


----------



## cutieq

Ooooh that's not a trigger!!!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Chelsea! Can't wait for your beta results!


----------



## froggyfrog

My beta is all the way on Thursday! I'll be testin every morning!


----------



## ab75

Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hi: xxx


Chelsea,eeeeekkkkk. It's been a long time coming xx


----------



## TTC74

Help! Is this the beginning of a line or a defect? I'm 10 DPO today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## froggyfrog

I see something angela, but I can't quite tell what it is. What's it like irl?


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm calling it! I'm pregnant!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ahhhhh!!!!!!!! Omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!! I'm crying right now, Chelsea! This is so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so so happy for you, hun! You deserve this beautiful child so much! What does DH think?!


----------



## Wishing1010

TTC74 said:


> Help! Is this the beginning of a line or a defect? I'm 10 DPO today.

I Def see something, FX!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

He was so excited this morning! He wasn't letting himself get excited yesterday because he was really scared that something was wrong. But this morning he was super cute! I peed before he took a shower, and when he got out he texted me from the bathroom a picture of the test and said "it's way darker mama"


----------



## ab75

congrats xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats on your :bfp: Chelsey! Your tests are 120% the real deal!!! I can't say enough how happy I am for you!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Wishing1010

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks mary, if it wasn't for you being so convincing, in wouldn't have even tested!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well I am more than happy that I could give you that push that you needed, Chelsey! ;)


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!! definitely progression


----------



## Jrepp

Chelsea you already know how happy I am for you! I can't wait till Thursday


----------



## cutieq

TTC74 said:


> Help! Is this the beginning of a line or a defect? I'm 10 DPO today.

I can't tell but I hope it's the start of a line!


----------



## TTC74

That's great progression, Chelsea! :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Thank you ladies!!!! Is it too soon to add a ticker?


----------



## TTC74

froggyfrog said:


> Thank you ladies!!!! Is it too soon to add a ticker?

LOL! It's not too soon. Add a ticker and jump over to your pregnancy group if you'd like! If you'd rather wait until after your beta doubling number, that's fine, too. I'd say you're doubling number is going to be great based on that progression, though!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I definitely agree with Angela, Chelsey! Your progression def makes me believe that you'll have a great doubling time! I am over the moon for you! Waahoooo!


----------



## cutieq

Add your ticker! You've earned it ;) today you are pregnant!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I went and got some Walmart cheapies just to make sure I wasn't pregnant but also because if Im late and not pregnant and then I test, AF will always show within 12-24hrs. So I tested and there was a definite line there but I couldn't tell if it was an instant Evap or what and started getting freaked out. I'd love for a surprise bfp but I'd love for it to be a couple more months at least. (I ended up with a prolapse from delivering Alexia so I'd be worried it hasn't healed enough.) Sooo...AF has just arrived! So now I can actually start my new cycle and start getting back in tune with my body again and hope for a little miracle to happen when Alexia is 10 months-2yrs, preferably. :) although i wouldve still been extremely happy if it did happen now. Wouldn't that be something after 25 months and a round of IVF if I got a natural bfp before Alexia hit a year?! Lol. I can only hope! 

I can't say enough how happy I am that I was able to get onto my email and then onto here! I've missed everyone!


----------



## TTC74

Mary - I would've been tickled pink for you, but alas, You have Alexia, and I'm sure she's a beloved handful!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary I saw that line, and it was definitely there! It had color and everything! 

We also got our genetic testing report back. 8 out of 12 were genetically normal, including this one!! So I think that decreases my chances of miscarriage. And we have 5 girls and 3 boys! I didn't want to find out just yet what this one is!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Alexia sure is a handful of joy! She wants a little brother or sister someday lol :). Youd think Aiden would be fed up with a baby crying at this point, although Alexia really is a good baby and hardly cries, but dh was joking with Aiden the other day and said "Moms got another baby in her belly.." And Aiden actually got excited! That was not the reaction we expected! LoL

Chelsey I am still amazed that you had that many "normal" embies! That's a miracle and you're right, that def lowers your risk of m/c. You had an all around great batch of embryos there! Good job, Momma!!


----------



## TTC74

At 11 DPO, I had a huge temp dip. I usually don't get them until 13 DPO. So, praying that it's an implantation dip and not early AF (which I've never had). I feel like I'm probably out, but of course I have been looking up charts with implantation dips at 11 DPO just to keep my hopes up.


----------



## froggyfrog

Did you test this morning?


----------



## TTC74

I did test this morning and saw something, but I think it was colorless. So, I considered it a BFN. You can see the test in my journal.


----------



## froggyfrog

I do see something. But if todayshe Temp was implantation dip maybe you will get your bfp in a couple of days


----------



## TTC74

Someone from another site tweaked this morning's test for me, and it looks promising, but I'm only going to hold out a teeny bit of hope given the temp drop this morning. I'd still love any thoughts or comments, though!
 



Attached Files:







5-17-15 tweak.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## froggyfrog

There is definitely something there angela. Did you use a frer?


----------



## TTC74

Yes, but I couldn't see anything on the FRER. I will say that with my last BFP, this particular IC picked up a BFP a full day prior to FRER. So, I don't know that the FRER rules out the possibility that this hpt is actually picking something up. I also don't want to get my hopes up, though.


----------



## TTC74

I think I just got a VFBFP on a wondfo! I don't have any FRERs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ab75

I see it!!! xx


----------



## froggyfrog

I see it too!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely see it!


----------



## Wishing1010

Def see it!!!


----------



## TTC74

I got BFNs this morning when I totally expected to see something darker/more obvious this morning. SO disappointed.


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, Maybe just a fluke test? The one previous was so clear!

Congrats Chelsea! That is soooo exciting!

AF arrived, so I'm out for this past month. Hoping for a June miracle now! Feeling a bit discouraged, but as always trying to remain hopeful and positive. Heading to the doc tomorrow to see if we can do meds this cycle again.


----------



## froggyfrog

Beta was 182!! I have the gender written down and sealed in an envelope. I may find out tonight!


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry about a michelle. Keep us posted on your detailsnow your appointment tomorrow. 

Angela will you test again?


----------



## cutieq

Angela, here's hoping it was a bad test :hugs: 

Congrats again Chelsea!

Boo for AF Michelle but I love your positive attitude!

I'm not here often but always thinking of you ladies!


----------



## froggyfrog

We peeked at the gender! It's a boy!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats on an awesome beta! You're officially pregnant!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahhh! Congrats on the boy! Are you so excited?!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes!!! We are super excited!


----------



## TTC74

I will test again in the morning but fully expect a bfn and the drop of death.


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> I will test again in the morning but fully expect a bfn and the drop of death.

Noo! I have my fingers crossed so hard for you.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats on your baby boy, Chelsea! Great beta. I'm thrilled to see you added your ticker, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

froggyfrog said:


> We peeked at the gender! It's a boy!

Awwwww!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

The temp drop of doom this morning. Bring on June.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sorry angela. :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awe, I'm sorry Angela. I'm still praying for you every single day. :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry Angela. :(

We're both getting a BFP in June though! Calling it now.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes you are, Michelle! I'm praying for you both! June sounds like a great month for the two of you to get your sticky :bfp:! Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Idk if it's showing yet but I finally got a pic of Alexia up as my profile pic. It's so much easier now that I have an iPhone! I didn't realize how bad I was missing out until I got this phone! lol


----------



## TTC74

Michellebelle said:


> Sorry Angela. :(
> 
> We're both getting a BFP in June though! Calling it now.

I was thinking the same thing! :winkwink:


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> Idk if it's showing yet but I finally got a pic of Alexia up as my profile pic. It's so much easier now that I have an iPhone! I didn't realize how bad I was missing out until I got this phone! lol

Iphones rock! And, more importantly, Alexia is stunning!


----------



## Michellebelle

Well.. Looks like I have to wait a little longer again. I have another cyst, so on birth control for two weeks while I wait for it to go away.


----------



## TTC74

That stinks, Michelle. That just means you'll have a March baby!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes! A March baby would be nice. :)


----------



## TTC74

Cd 1 . . .


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry about your cyst Michelle :( I'm obviously very behind on here.. Are you doing medicated cycles? Or did you learn of your cyst due to pain? I had a very painful cyst when I was 16 and it felt like my tube was going to rupture! Thankfully they caught it on time, especially since it was my left tube, which is my only tube now. Even if it's damaged, I pray one day my body will heal it for me and get another miracle baby but without IVF. Idk if or when we could afford IVF 100% out of pocket so that would be amazing! I decided to temp every other day or so this cycle just to see if my cycles back to normal or not but so far it hasn't been easy temping since Alexia wakes at different times in the a.m. Hopefully I'll notice a shift either way. I'm not using OPKs or anything like that. We're strictly BDing as we please and hope for a surprise, whether it's in a couple of months or a couple of years, I'd be over the moon! 

So dh and I are finally having our wedding this summer!! FINALLY!! My parents are able to help with the costs now, which made it possible to truly set a date. August 21st is our wedding date :) We aren't planning anything fancy.. Just a casual small wedding with our closest friends and family. I'm very excited for this! I wanted to have our wedding while I was pregnant for the cute bump pics but due to sickness, that wasn't possible. But now Alexia can be in the wedding so I can't complain. 

Anyway, I wish you guys the best of luck and lots of dust for this cycle (Angela) and next cycle (Michelle)!! Fx!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Mary! Good to hear about your wedding. SO happy for you. DD got married in March, and it was a stunningly beautiful (emotionally and photographically) experience. Can't wait for FB pics of your wedding!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooh that is exciting about the wedding, Mary! 

And I am doing medicated cycles, so that's how we knew about the cyst. It doesn't hurt and I don't think it's too big, but of course I can't do drugs until it goes away. So hopefully it's gone in a couple of weeks! This happened to me last cycle too. I guess maybe not all of my follicles are popping when I trigger?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hmm, is that what your doc thinks, Michelle?

Oh Angela, I knew your daughter was getting married but didn't realize it had already passed! Are there pics on FB? I haven't been on there in so long due to getting a new phone and I just haven't uploaded FB on here yet but I can still plug my old phone in and access it from wifi. Aiden kinda took over my old phone for YouTube and other things these kids are into nowadays! lol


----------



## TTC74

There are photos on FB! I just sent you a link to some of the professional photos via FB messenger. I'm not allowed to post any that haven't already been published per the bride. We just got the professional photos and, due to illness, she hasn't put them on FB yet. Obviously, she wants to be the first to make them public.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Of course! I'll definitely steal my old phone back from Aiden and check them out by tomorrow! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hmm, is that what your doc thinks, Michelle?
> 
> Oh Angela, I knew your daughter was getting married but didn't realize it had already passed! Are there pics on FB? I haven't been on there in so long due to getting a new phone and I just haven't uploaded FB on here yet but I can still plug my old phone in and access it from wifi. Aiden kinda took over my old phone for YouTube and other things these kids are into nowadays! lol

I'm not sure. I didn't get to see him this past time since he was out of town, so I saw a different doc. I plan on asking at my appt in a couple of weeks to see if he has any insight.


----------



## aidensmommy1

A cyst is usually there after a follie pops out of the ovary so maybe it's either more than one follicle popped out, causing a larger cyst than the average OR its from an empty follicle? I'm curious to hear what your doc says about it in a couple of week.


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> A cyst is usually there after a follie pops out of the ovary so maybe it's either more than one follicle popped out, causing a larger cyst than the average OR its from an empty follicle? I'm curious to hear what your doc says about it in a couple of week.

Me too! I definitely had multiple follicles. I just want to make sure they are all popping when I do the trigger shot. And I've had this leftover cyst the past two cycles and didn't get pregnant (and I have gotten pregnant on 3/4 medicated cycles previously), so I'm curious if there is a connection at all. We shall see!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> A cyst is usually there after a follie pops out of the ovary so maybe it's either more than one follicle popped out, causing a larger cyst than the average OR its from an empty follicle? I'm curious to hear what your doc says about it in a couple of week.
> 
> Me too! I definitely had multiple follicles. I just want to make sure they are all popping when I do the trigger shot. And I've had this leftover cyst the past two cycles and didn't get pregnant (and I have gotten pregnant on 3/4 medicated cycles previously), so I'm curious if there is a connection at all. We shall see!Click to expand...

Definitely update me when you know! Do you know if you had a cyst the 3 medicated cycles that you did get pregnant? I know I had a little cyst after O right before we started our IVF process and the "day 21" test showed I did O but who knows if it was an empty follie or not. Maybe your egg just didn't get fertilized for whatever reason the last 2 months but still popped out just fine..? Maybe they just weren't that "golden egg", u know what I mean? My RE said it's very common to see cysts after O, even if pregnant. I guess the embie feeds off of this "corpus litium" cyst because when I asked if it was bad and should be removed in my pregnancy with Aiden, they said it would actually be bad for the baby to remove it as its "feeding" off of it in some way. But your RE knows the ins and outs (literally!) so there may be something that I'm not even aware of! I do know I had multiple empty follicles when we did IVF so seeing as you didn't conceive, my guess would be that either too many released and some or all were empty. Hopefully he can figure it out so that if your meds need to be adjusted or what not, he/she can fix the problem (if there is one) before you start your next medicated cycle. I wish you lots of luck Michelle! You've been through so much lately with your losses and I pray for your sticky bean... You deserve it! Same with Angela.. You two both deserve this very VERY much! Lots of hugs and dust! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks so much Mary! I have a lot of questions for my RE in a couple of weeks haha. Curious if he will adjust my meds at all.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have a feeling I'm in for another long cycle.. My temps have been so erratic (I didn't even include the first 3 days that I was temping because they seemed so off but I guess maybe they werent. One day it was 98.39, then 97.81 then 98.66. They're everywhere!) I always had such stable temps. I wish I still had FF VIP so everyone could see my past 20 something charts from TTC Alexia. I'm guessing either it'll be an annov. cycle or my temps are just erratic due to inconsistent sleep. My temps were lower before.. Maybe they're simply just normally higher now, but they're still erratic. Plus it's been hot in our room at night, last night esp. Alexia is also teething like crazy and it seems like since the first day I started trying to temp, she's sleeping a lot less at night lol. Oh well! I'm sure charting will start to work for me again soon enough. I'm going to keep trying and see if I can see any type of noticeable shift. Even while not actually ATTC and just NTNP, erratic temps/a not so pretty chart still drive me nuts! lol :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, when I did IVF, they had me on bcp for 6 weeks leading up to stemming and they did this to "preserve" the eggs & with you being on bcp for even just 2 weeks can do the same thing, which can be a very good thing. It'll keep follies from popping out when it/they usually would and then when you start your meds again, it could make for better eggs. If you google about bcp and egg preservation, there's plenty of info. I honestly think that's why i conceived Aiden because after a couple of years of NTNP & no BFP, I ended up with another small cyst (nothing like the one that almost ruptured my tube!) and like you, they put me on bcp for 3 weeks and the very next month, BOOM, I was pregnant with Aiden. I am a true believer that short term bcp can be helpful for TTC and have no doubt that that's what made it possible for me to conceive Aiden. I hadnt been on bcp for years before that and that was the ONLY change I had that could've made a difference that month. Hopefully it'll do the trick for you this next cycle ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh wow, I had no idea about the egg quality with BCP! I do hope it helps.

And sorry you may have a long cycle. That's what I always find most frustrating about unmedicated cycles.


----------



## TTC74

Well ladies, I have to leave for a weekend conference on the morning of CD14. I O a time bw CD12 & CD15. I'm praying for another CD12-CD13 O like last month so that my timing is optimal. I guess there is nothing I can do but wait. 

Also, AF is scant this month. That's concerning in terms of whether I'm building a sufficient lining, but I know last months AF was fine. I don't know what to make of my wacky body! I'm afraid it's all due to age and egg health.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry Angela. But I do still have much hope that you'll catch that egg this cycle. Just make sure u BD sometime on CD 12&13 and that'll leave plenty of swimmers for a cd14 O. Remember, BDing the day before O is always best! It gives the little swimmers time to make their journey and be awaiting your egg to pop :) Good luck hun! And I hope you have a safe trip when you leave!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hows everything going Angela? Have you had any signs of O, such as a positive OPK or EW/watery CM? I really do think you have every chance in the world of catching that egg before you leave as long as ur able to BD the 1-2 days before O. The day of O doesn't matter as much as the day before so I wouldn't worry too much ;) FX for you!


----------



## TTC74

My OPK started to get dark on CD9. So, I thought I was in for another early O. Now, on CD11, it's very light again. So, I don't have a clue what's going on.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you O no later than Friday, seeing as you leave Thursday and hopefully can sneak in BDing before you leave that day ;)

I *think* I Oed yesterday so hopefully I'm not in for another super long cycle. I plan to temp until 3-4dpo just to confirm and temping hasn't been easy with my sleep schedule and all so fx I have truly Oed! I don't want to be wondering what's going on with AF for almost 2 months like I did last cycle. 

Anyway, lots of luck and dust to you!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Woot! My cyst is gone. I asked doc what caused it and he said it could have either been the follicle not popping or the corpus lutem not resolving as quickly as it should have.

We're also trying something a bit different! I'm doing Clomid and menopur instead of Clomid and Follistim like I've done in the past.

I'm also starting metformin to see if that helps get me pregnant and keeps me from miscarrying. My doc days that insulin resistance is most common in heavier pcos patients, but it can be present in a lot of lean pcos patients like me. So we're trying it and we shall see! I know there is varying evidence out there on whether it helps with miscarriage or not, but I will try anything!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay! Good news Michelle! I used menopur for IVF and clearly it worked great for me and I'm praying it does for you as well!! Fx fx fx! And my moms on metformin for her diabetes and it's been working for her insulin resistance but she's also overweight but still, it def could help you. Like you said, you'll try anything and I definitely would too! 

I figured your cyst was from either a follie not popping or corpus luteum. I'm really happy they're switching up your meds because after hearing this happened two cycles in a row, not to mention all of your losses, I truly feel a new protocol may be exactly what you need! I have my fingers crossed so so tightly for you!! I've been waiting to hear from you and Angela! So glad it's good news and ur cyst free!!

AFM, I am 3dpo and we actually BDed in time without even meaning to! My body told me "it's time!" Lol. I was so horny at O time this month! (I'm sorry for the TMI!) Dh and I just truly enjoyed each other and had no baby makin in mind while DTD, which was nice since it always felt like a chore before Alexia. I plan to keep it that way, NTNP, at least until I go for another HSG when Alexia is 10-12 months old and see if we are lucky enough to get a natural bfp following the HSG. I would be beyond shocked and overly excited if we were blessed enough to get another miracle baby. Knowing we have less than a 5% chance of ever conceiving naturally, I'm not allowing myself to get into ATTC right now.. I know the odds are very very slim and I don't want to put our family through that again unless I think there's at least SOME chance of it happening. I'm just happy to know I Oed and my cycles are getting back to normal! And BDing at O time was an added bonus, seeing as I was only temping to see what's going on with my cycle, so now I can hold onto a LITTLE hope that I'll be one of those "exceptions" that I always read about, lol. A girl can dream! :)

Anywhoo, again, very happy to hear your cyst is gone and that you'll be starting menopur instead of follistim. When I was doing IVF, I read ALOT of threads where women had failed cycles with follistim but bfps with menopur and I'm praying it does the trick for you too! Fx and lots of dust your way!! GL!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

And I'm also hoping the BCP helped to suppress your ovaries so that you have an even stronger O your next cycle! (It's so neat how that works! I had no clue until my IVF doc explained it all to me) fx!! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

My OPKs is getting dark but isn't pos yet. I'll be returning to show tomorrow. So, the timing should be perfect! An O on CD17ish sounds perfect for a good healthy egg. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hoping so too, Angela! That is great that the timing should work out!

And Mary, I hope this combination does work for me and give me a healthy egg! And even being on metformin makes me feel calmer and hopeful that when I get pregnant again, maybe I won't miscarry. I just like the idea of doing something different!

I love your relaxed attitude about ntnp right now! How awesome would it be if you happened to get pregnant again?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> My OPKs is getting dark but isn't pos yet. I'll be returning to show tomorrow. So, the timing should be perfect! An O on CD17ish sounds perfect for a good healthy egg. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Yay! I'm so glad to hear that you'll be home on time to catch O! I too think CD17 is a great O day for a perfect eggy! My O day was CD16 for me this cycle :) I'm hoping it stays that way, or at least no less than a day 14 O. TTC Alexia, my O day was always CD12ish and I always felt that was just a little too early, athough I do know many have gotten preggers Oing at that time but still, I'd be happy if my cycles stay a few days longer then they were.
Wishing you lots of luck and dust!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg Michelle, if I happened to get pregnant naturally, I would be amazed! Words wouldn't even be able to describe how happy that would make us! And having our 3rd (and last) baby SO close in age to Alexia would be a dream come true! I'm hoping that I can get my cycles down like I did while TTC Alexia and then when I go for a repeat HSG in about 5 months, I'll have a good idea of my "usual" O day so we can BD like crazy around O for the 3 cycles following the HSG. Fx it works! My RE said right before IVF after I had an SHG (like an HSG but is mainly to check out the uterus better than the HSG can) that my tube looked "normal" and idk why at the time I didn't think anything of it and didn't ask what he meant by that but a few months ago DH and I started talking about it and are wondering if the serrapeptase enzyme I was on for a year before IVF cleared my tube, at least partially, or if it was just a spasm during the test and maybe the enzyme helped eat up scar tissue still in or around my tube..? so we're crossing our fingers that the enzymes worked enough for a repeat HSG to do the trick. IVF was such a hard and emotion process to go through but I wouldn't take it back for the world or we wouldn't have the exact baby we have, u know? So I am happy we didn't do a repeat before IVF or things may have worked out differently and I couldn't ask for a better and more precious baby than Alexia. With that being said, we really don't want to, nor do we think we could afford to go through the IVF process again so hopefully the dye clears any remaining blockage this time around, allowing us to concieve naturally. Who knows, maybe there's no blockage! I want to go get a copy of my REs reports on me because I'm dying to know what he meant when he said my tube looked normal. My blockage was at the end closest to my uterus (which is the side of the tube that spasms 40% of the time) so I don't get how he could say ANYTHING about my tube being "normal" unless dye went through it, allowing him to see it all.. I guess we'll know soon! Fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

That is really interesting! You should definitely find out what he meant by normal!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I see you started a new cycle, Michelle! Fx this will be it! I have a good feeling that this new protocol will be just what you need! Fx!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I sure hope so! I'm feeling confident this cycle!


----------



## Jrepp

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry about your cyst Michelle :( I'm obviously very behind on here.. Are you doing medicated cycles? Or did you learn of your cyst due to pain? I had a very painful cyst when I was 16 and it felt like my tube was going to rupture! Thankfully they caught it on time, especially since it was my left tube, which is my only tube now. Even if it's damaged, I pray one day my body will heal it for me and get another miracle baby but without IVF. Idk if or when we could afford IVF 100% out of pocket so that would be amazing! I decided to temp every other day or so this cycle just to see if my cycles back to normal or not but so far it hasn't been easy temping since Alexia wakes at different times in the a.m. Hopefully I'll notice a shift either way. I'm not using OPKs or anything like that. We're strictly BDing as we please and hope for a surprise, whether it's in a couple of months or a couple of years, I'd be over the moon!
> 
> So dh and I are finally having our wedding this summer!! FINALLY!! My parents are able to help with the costs now, which made it possible to truly set a date. August 21st is our wedding date :) We aren't planning anything fancy.. Just a casual small wedding with our closest friends and family. I'm very excited for this! I wanted to have our wedding while I was pregnant for the cute bump pics but due to sickness, that wasn't possible. But now Alexia can be in the wedding so I can't complain.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you guys the best of luck and lots of dust for this cycle (Angela) and next cycle (Michelle)!! Fx!

GUess I could have read on BNB instead of asking you lol. 



TTC74 said:


> Well ladies, I have to leave for a weekend conference on the morning of CD14. I O a time bw CD12 & CD15. I'm praying for another CD12-CD13 O like last month so that my timing is optimal. I guess there is nothing I can do but wait.
> 
> Also, AF is scant this month. That's concerning in terms of whether I'm building a sufficient lining, but I know last months AF was fine. I don't know what to make of my wacky body! I'm afraid it's all due to age and egg health.

I have come to the conclusion that the body is always going to do something to mess up your cycle planning. Sometimes its light period, sometimes its delayed ovulation.....Im still praying for you and anxiously awaiting your bfp.



TTC74 said:


> My OPKs is getting dark but isn't pos yet. I'll be returning to show tomorrow. So, the timing should be perfect! An O on CD17ish sounds perfect for a good healthy egg. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Glad that your timing is going to be perfect! Good luck girl!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, it looks like you got an O dip today! :) I knew you'd catch O! Hopefully this will be the month for your sticky bean! Your body held out on O for U and I'm going to take that as a good sign ;)


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> Angela, it looks like you got an O dip today! :) I knew you'd catch O! Hopefully this will be the month for your sticky bean! Your body held out on O for U and I'm going to take that as a good sign ;)

It does look like I got an O dip today! I'm thrilled. Also, I had about 36 hours worth of O pain, too. So, I'm optimistic that I am having a very strong O this month!


----------



## Michellebelle

Great news! That definitely looks promising.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fx!!!

I too had really bad O pains this month but who knows if dhs swimmers were able to meet up with my eggo. Fx there was a path just the right size for the egg and sperm to get through! :) I really couldn't believe the pain I had though, regardless of the outcome for me. I have never experienced O pains like that before. Probably because my eggs have been suppressed during pregnancy with Alexia and since this was my first O, possibly 2nd, in like 13 months, that'd probably explains the pain. They say your very fertile after child birth (unless u have a blocked tube!) and I'm guessing that had something to do with the pain, which gives me a lot of hope for you and your O pains, even though our circumstances are dif. Fx your golden egg pops today and dhs swimmers are awaiting it as we speak ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

It def looks like you more than likely Oed, Angela! :) Welcome to the TWW! Fx we'll be seeing your BFP in the next couple of weeks! 

That's honestly the best 1doo rise I've ever seen you have! I do see your temp dipped lower than your norm pre O temps but still, that's a beautiful rise! Fx she stays on up there! And I noticed too that the last time ur temp dipped close to that low before O was during a BFP cycle for you. Between that and your strong O pains, I have a good feeling about this! Listen to me, I'm obsessing over your chart looking at every little detail and your only 1dpo and that's not even confirmed! lol, although I would be surprised if this isn't 1dpo for you. Crossing my fingers and toes for your sticky bean!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temps are like they've never been before during a BFN cycle. It's closer to my BFP cycle than anything. I'm wondering if pregnancy gave me a progesterone boost and maybe before IVF I had low progesterone? My temps never stayed above the cover line EVERYDAY between 2-8dpo. Usually I'd have at least 1 dip by now and my first 4-5 temps always hugged the cover line. And my 4dpo temp that I discarded due to waking a bit earlier was 98.5 so even that temp didn't dip way down either. I'm not saying I think my chart is BFP related but it could def be a good sign for our future TTC if i did have progesterone issues in the past and now don't. Only a few more months until I get some new testing done. I wish I had all my previous charts for you to see and compare to this one but I don't want to renew my VIP membership until we are REALLY TTC. 

Angela ur temp is looking better and better. Can't wait for test time! I won't be POAS unless my temp stays up past 13dpo so I'm going to live vicariously through your tests :) ;) FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx for all 3 of you! I'm really hoping your sticky babies come soon Michelle and Angela. And mary, it would be so amazing if you were one of those cases of natural bfp!


----------



## TTC74

I agree Chelsea! I'm keeping my fingers crossed not only for myself but for Michelle, too. And, if Mary comes up with a natural BFP, I'm flying to her house to celebrate! :winkwink:


----------



## aidensmommy1

lol thanks ladies :) I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be one of those miracle cases! I have faith that God will let it happen if it's meant to be :)

How are u feeling Chelsey? I'm going to text you now actually..


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, your temps are looking amazing!


----------



## Countdown28

Hey every one! After a couple months of googling and just reading I finally joined :happydance::happydance:! I have been TTC for only a couple months. I have early PCOS and found out 6 months ago. My AF still arrives every month so I feel confident I can Conceive naturally. The first 2 months I constantly DTD with DH. I never could tell when I had the big O. This month I realized its late. I saw EWCM for the first time on CD24 DH and I DTD that night. The next day I had an excruciating pain in my pelvis. I had light cramping for 3 days after. Now I am 5dpo an AF is due to visit in 2 days. I had very lotion like cm 2-3 DPO. Now I am having headaches, back aches, sore BB, and the worst is contiption. Omg I have pooped twice in 5 days. So fingers crossed for my :bfp:. I am hopeful.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome! 

I so hear you on the constipation! I've gone about the same in the past 5 days and it's causing me a major backache, esp this morning! Are you a crazy tester towards the end of ur TWW or do you hold out until AF doesn't show to test? Jw if we'll be seeing any test pics over the next two days :) Your surrounded by a bunch of hpt addicts in here, lol. But anyway, what you described def sounds like it could have been O. Fx for you! Have you ever tried tracking your bbt? That's really the only way to KNOW ovulation truly occurred and women who track bbt usually conceive much sooner than women who do not (as long as there no big fertility factor in the way stopping it from happening). You should give it a shot. The ladies on here, including myself, are very experienced in the charting area at this point and would be happy to help you with any questions if you do decide to give it a go ;) 
I wish you lots of luck and dust and HOPEFULLY you won't even need to give temping a thought because you'll have your BFP in 2 days! :) fx fx fx! 

Oh wait, I just re-read what you wrote. With you being 5dpo, af won't be anywhere in sight for at least another 5 days (and that's a short LP (lethal phase)) but it's more likely to have a 12-14 day long lethal phase and that will ALWAYS stay the same every cycle for you, give or take a day from time to time. I wanted to let you know that so that you weren't wondering where AF is and so you know not to test, or that the test won't be accurate until your at least 10dpo. Temping can help you learn your LP length. The time range from when AF starts until you O can differ depending on the month, like I usually o around CD12-13 but this cycle i Oed on CD16, but MY lethal phase will always be 13 days. Having an LP less than 10 days can mean a progesterone deficency so that's why it's handy to know the length of yours but I wouldn't worry about that just yet unless AF really were to show in 2 days. I'm guessing you have 7-9 days until AF is due for you, so around 12-14dpo. Did all that make sense? Sry if I repeated myself lol. I don't have all of my previous charts in my signature anymore but if you look at the other ladies' charts you'll see that their LP is always the same (unless it's a wonky chart and isn't easily readable.) Anyway, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show and you get your BFP 7 days or so from now :) Question, what made you think AF was due in 2 days? Are you using an app that goes by the "average" O day? That's what I used to do but found the "average" is not so average for myself or most of the women on here. I didn't realize how much I personally didn't know about a cycle until TTC. I had no clue about the LP and thought AF could show whenever but as I said previously, I learned that LPs will always be the same length of 10-16 days, depending on the woman. If you thought AF was due 2 days from now based on previous cycle lengths, and since you really felt O this month, maybe that means that "golden egg" popped out and hopefully was fertilized for your BFP! Maybe you haven't been Oing your previous cycles..? Your Pre-O length can vary though but if having a longer cycle than usual is something new for you and hasn't happened a lot in the past, it could be a good sign! I like to think of anything new going on as a good sign. ;) Sorry this is so long. I like to try and help women the second I "meet" them on here because Like me almost 3 years ago, most women are highly misinformed about their cycles, which makes it harder to time things while TTC. In high school they make it sound like you can get pregnant anytime like BAM! Not the case.. Lol. There's a lot of changes our bodies go through eveey month. I def wouldn't know even a quarter of what I know if it weren't for TTC my 4 month old baby girl for 25 cycles & adventually doing IVF to get my BFP with her. (I have tubal blockage) Hoping we can get baby #3 naturally someday! Anywhoo if you have any questions feel free to ask away! I hope I explained the whole LP thing good enough to understand! I ramble so much so who knows! Haha. GOOD LUCK!!!

My names Mary, btw!


----------



## Countdown28

Hey Mary thank you for the response. My AF is due tomorrow. I have 32 day cycles. I O really late. So I am assuming if I miss AF that's a good start. I don't do BBT because I have a crazy work schedule. Sometimes I am up a 5 am other times not till 11 am. If I don't get a BFP I will consider locking down and tempting.


----------



## Countdown28

Also side note took HPT today hoping I would see a BFP knowing it was to early hahaha so yes. I am a notorious tester.


----------



## aidensmommy1

If your 6dpo it's not possible for AF to show that soon after O, unless you are not o'ing fully or have REALLY low progesterone but I doubt that's going on with you. I'd def look into charting your BBT because if AF does show tomorrow then that means you aren't 6dpo and BBT will help you identify your O day. It really does come in handy! I used to think I Oed CD14/15 and then I started temping and learned I usually Oed between CD11-12. I'm just trying to help yoh get ur BFP asap! :) While charting temps, a late AF doesn't exist because you KNOW when you Oed and how many dpo your LP will last for and that mean witch comes like clockwork after 13dpo for me, in a 26 day cycle and a 30+ day cycle, it's always 13dpo for me.. Your LP will stay the same every month. Here I'll make it so u don't even have to chart and if u just BD in this time frame, it should work lol..So if you have a 32 day cycle every month, with a 10-16 day LP (healthy), you'd more then likely be Oing between CD16-22 (more likely around CD18-20) so today (CD31?) your probably somewhere between 11-13dpo. And say you are around 11dpo, what you felt on CD24 could have definitely been pains from implantation starting rather than O pains! *IF* you do get AF, I'd say you could assume your fertile period is CD16-22 every month, unless you O early or late that cycle. Just FYI for any future cycles IF there are any. But I'm hoping you see your BFP in the next few days and that everything I just filled your head with won't matter! ;) lol. What brand test are you using? I'm a POAS-aholic! I POAS every day after I triggered for IVF and watched my trigger fade away on the HPTs and then it slowly started to come back when it was actual BFP... Then I POAS even more! LOL. Feel free to show pics of you think you see a hint of a line.. We will line spot with you :haha: 

Did what I said about how our cycles work make sense to you? If it didn't I can try and find & copy/paste a site that can explain it better than me if you want me to. Just let me know ;) 

Lots of baby dust headed your way! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you felt implantation starting! I had A LOT of pinching and light cramps with my daughter between 2-4dp3dt (or 5-7dpo in non IVF terms). Fx that's what it was for you on the 24th!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Countdown! 

Mary explained it fantastically, but I'll jump in and say temping is awesome! It lets you know soooo much more what is going on with your body. I hear you on the getting up at different times thing. What I do is set my alarm for 5 am... Everyday. I'll temp quickly and then go back to sleep until I actually need to get up!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Michelle, I try! lol :)

Have you started the new meds yet? If so, how are you feeling? Hopefully not sick or anything!


----------



## Countdown28

It makes sense. I DTD during my ovulation predicted by Ovia so hopefully I caught it either way. Right now I just feel wet all the time. I mix dollar tree and clear blue test. It just depends on my optimism lol that day. That would probably make sense but then I should def be able to get a positive if that was the case by now right? Also what brand thermometer do you guys use?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just use the rite aid brand BBT thermometer. I think it was like $9 or something like that. That brands always worked well for me :) 

And with clearblue and dollar tests, there's a good chance that your body might need a couple more days to produce enough hcg to detect. I'm holding out hope for you for tomorrow's test. 12dpo is the most common BFP day with all different brands but can take up to 14 days. It all depends on how quickly your body's producing hcg at first. We all differ so much. Any way you can get your hands on a FRER (first response)? The most common BFP days with those are 9-11dpo. Those tests will pick up levels less than 10 so it's def the most popular among us POAS-aholics who like to test super early lol. Fingers crossed that tomorrow's test will show a :bfp:


----------



## TTC74

Crosshairs (and my somewhat regular fallback rise)! Now, if the next week or so will just fly by so that I can present that father's day BFP to dh, that would be great. :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thanks Michelle, I try! lol :)
> 
> Have you started the new meds yet? If so, how are you feeling? Hopefully not sick or anything!

Feeling fine! I'm working my way up to 3 metformin pills a day. After the first few days of taking one, I noticed I was a little bloated, but that was it. I haven't had any troubles with two a day and will probably try for 3 tomorrow.

Starting the menopur on Saturday! I'm a bit nervous because I hear it hurts more than the Follistim that I had been using.


----------



## froggyfrog

I did menopur during both ivf cycles. It's easy peasy. To me the follistim burned a little I guess from being cold, but the menopur was the easiest of all of my injections.


----------



## Countdown28

I hope you get you BFP in time for Father's Day!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> I did menopur during both ivf cycles. It's easy peasy. To me the follistim burned a little I guess from being cold, but the menopur was the easiest of all of my injections.

Oh, that is really good to know! Hope it's easy. DH just gives it to me and I distract myself with my phone.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fingers crossed, angela! I so hope you can give DH the Father's Day present of his dreams! (And your dreams too!) ;) I'll be stalking!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I did menopur during both ivf cycles. It's easy peasy. To me the follistim burned a little I guess from being cold, but the menopur was the easiest of all of my injections.

I agree with this completely.


----------



## Countdown28

:sadangel:Broken heart, I just got creamy lotion like CM. AF is due tomorrow. So I have a feeling I'm out. I'm pretty sure it's a big sign for the witch. Symptom spotting is the worst. But still, can't help it. That's a pretty obvious symptom.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Countdown, Creamy cm can be a great pregnancy indicator as well. Wet cm usually indicates AF due to estrogen and the creamy cm stems from progesterone during your LP. Your not out yet! ;) 
When I was pregnant with my daughter I had LOADS of creamy cm from my TWW on and that still hasn't stopped 4 1/2 months postpartum! lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp just barely dipped to the cover line for the first time this TWW and its 10dpo! That has NEVER happened to me before! lol. I am taking it as a good sign that my body's producing progesterone as it should :)

My temp is def off this am too so it may not have even dipped that much. It was MUCH cooler in the house last night, and outside in general, and I woke an hr earlier. I'm hoping I still have my 13 day LP, or 14 days would be good too :)


----------



## TTC74

I don't care for how low my post-O temps are. I was sure it was a strong O, but I would expect higher post-O temps. So disappointing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, during my IVF TWW (BFP TWW) my temps weren't that high at all. I def expected it to be higher especially while on the progesterone and all but it still stayed only a tiny bit above my cover line and even at like 30+dpo, my temp was still down lower in that same zone. I never had the crazy high temps like I thought I'd get during my BFP cycle. As long as your temps stay up, you could def have popped out that golden eggo. I still like your chart and I have a feeling it'll start to look even better by 6dpo! lol ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Jealous of you ladies in the TWW, but I'll be there soon! 

I try not to read too much into my temps in the early part of the TWW, Angela. I find that sometimes non-BFP cycles mimic BFP cycles, and none of my BFP cycles follow the same pattern. So good luck and don't get stressed about it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I just started spotting which means I either Oed CD11 and my first 5 temps post O were hovering at the cover line, as I said they always used to do, and I have a 14 day LP now OR I only have a 10 day LP. I'm betting my temps were just hovering and it's a 14 day LP because my temp used to do that all of the time and I barely temped pre O this cycle so who knows what those temps would've been. I guess I'll have to keep charting to pin point my new usual O time. So all of this explains my "amazing" post O temps this month! Haha :haha: Apparently my 1dpo temp was really 6dpo! lol. I'll have to put a fake +OPK in there to make it change my O date.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Jealous of you ladies in the TWW, but I'll be there soon!
> 
> I try not to read too much into my temps in the early part of the TWW, Angela. I find that sometimes non-BFP cycles mimic BFP cycles, and none of my BFP cycles follow the same pattern. So good luck and don't get stressed about it!

I was going to say the same thing earlier but it was too early for me to think of the right way to word it all lol. I know I read into mine too but after IVF and knowing 100% that there was no fertilized egg in my body until 4dpo, it made me realize that any temps up until that point must not matter in both naturally and artificial cycles. That's my way of looking at it now anyway :)


----------



## Countdown28

Thanks so much for that info. I took a test today which is my actual expected AF due date and got a BFN. Creamy cm to the max. I do t remember ever having this before AF. But I saw some women say they had it before the witch zoomed in so I was very bummed. I've never tempted before so I def get lost in the updated! I hope BFP for everyone!


----------



## aidensmommy1

You'll almost always notice creamy cm during the TWW or you'll just be dry but creamy cm is def common due to progesterone in both BFP and non BFP cycles. But when you have more then usual (or ever) then that can def be a good sign! Fx!

Omg ladies, I am having the worst cramps in the world! And heartburn too! Ugh! This is my second real AF since birth & both of them have came with horrid cramps so far. It's like to the point where I want to just curl up in bed but my uncles up from FL so I need to push myself through all of our family activities. I wouldn't miss seeing him for the world! It's definitely been a tough day though! I haven't had AF sneak up on me like this since before I started charting! It was quite a shock.


----------



## Countdown28

Fingers crossed day 2 no aunt flow in site. Usually I have pink spotting the night before AF. I am getting anxious. I only had a clear blue. It showed up negative &#55357;&#56877;, but I am hoping after a few more days I will get a Positive. How is everyone else's doing?


----------



## TTC74

I was worried about my low post O temps. So, I was relieved to see them go back up today at 5 DPO. I hope they stay up and keep on rising!


----------



## Michellebelle

First menopur shot done! It did hurt less than the Follistim, but getting the shot itself lasted longer. And I upped to three metformin pills today. Big day haha.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fx Michelle and Angela!

Countdown, you probably did O on CD24 when you felt the pain so AF would probably be due around CD36-38 (12-14dpo) this month. Even women with the most regular cycles in the world will have a longer or shorter cycle from time to time due to Oing earlier or later than usual. If AF were truly a couple days late, you'd def get a BFP by now but I'm almost certain you Oed late which means you have every chance in the world to still get your BFP this cycle. Hopefully since this cycle is different for you, it'll be your lucky month! :) I think you'd get more accurate results around CD35-36 with CB ;) Good luck!!


----------



## Countdown28

Thank you, I was thinking the same. Hopefully everything I am feeling is just early symptoms. Today is CD 35. Still no AF I am really hoping it's not just a delayed cycle and I did actually conceive. I don't usually get get AF past CD 30-32 max. So this is already very late for me. I have some light cramping today on my right side specifically. I was thinking it was just because I ate a lot lol. Hoping it's not AF. I get confused with temps so if I don't respond when you post it's because I really am just oblivious about it. I did also have my first normal Bowel Movements today. It's like the last week plus finally made its appearance. Not sure if this is a bad sign. I'm def wet today but not creamy. Just feels watery at times then dry at others. I'm so confused.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry if we're speaking in a crazy temping lingo! lol. IF you have to go through another cycle of TTC, we will turn you into a temping pro! ;) 

You definitely still have a chance to get your BFP this cycle! Although I know your cycles are USUALLY 30-32 days long, your ovary must have had different plans for your cycle this month (lol). Think of it this way.. You felt you Oed later this month so that also means AF will be due later as well.. The number of days you believe you Oed late is the number of days later AF would arrive as well. Does that make sense? So technically you aren't "late" yet and with today being 11dpo, it's still even a little early for a BFP with clearblue or the dollar test. Tomorrow, 12dpo, would be more common for a BFP to show so you def have good chances to still get a BFP. Fx for you!! 

Ps. Even tho I know your cycles are normally 30-32 days long, this month is obv different for you (I know I don't have to tell u that lol) so It won't be until your on CD38 before you can REALLY consider AF late, possibly even CD39. That'd be 13-14 day lethal phase and that's the "average" LP amoung us women so I think it's safe to say AF is late once your past 14dpo. Hopefully we won't find out when AF is due to arrive and you just get your BFP in the next couple of days! :) I just wanted to mention CD38-39 to you so you can "be on guard" for AF to possible pop up one of those days. I hate not knowing exactly when AF is going to arrive! It drives me nuts when she pops up out of nowhere if I'm not temping or something. There's nothing worse then not being prepared! lol. Good luck Hun! Oh and I'm happy you got some constipation relief!! I am a sufferer of constipation so I feel your pain :-/. Drink lots of water and eat plenty of fruit! Once your BFP comes, the constipation will only get worse during first tri due to progesterone taking over completely. I had it BAD with my daughter and still haven't became more regular. Ugh!


----------



## aidensmommy1

And that light cramping could be implantation :) fx!! I did IVF with my daughter and knew EXACTLY what dpo I was and I knew for sure she was in my uterus fertilized on 6-7dpo and I felt lots of cramps and pinches on my left side.. And then 2 days later I got my BFP. I 100% for sure experienced very noticeable implantation pains and this can happen up to 12dpo as well so I'm crossing my fingers tight for you! Fx fx fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, I'm liking your temps so far :) FX they stay right on up there for your BFP! Lots of sticky dust heading your way! :dust:

Michelle, have you had any u/s yet since starting the menopur? I'm anxious for you to trigger this month! I'm very excited to see how well the new meds work for you! Fx!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Not yet! I go in tomorrow afternoon to check and see if it's doing what it needs to.


----------



## TTC74

At 6 DPO, I had some stretching sensations behind my pelvic bones. Also, that night, I had a spell where I got very lightheaded and dizzy. It was like I stood up too fast only I didn't. And, it lasted about half an hour. Don't know if any of that means anything, but I'll keep my fingers crossed. Along with a little prayer, that's all I can do, right?


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> At 6 DPO, I had some stretching sensations behind my pelvic bones. Also, that night, I had a spell where I got very lightheaded and dizzy. It was like I stood up too fast only I didn't. And, it lasted about half an hour. Don't know if any of that means anything, but I'll keep my fingers crossed. Along with a little prayer, that's all I can do, right?

I experienced my implantation pains on both 6-7dpo. I had very noticeable left side pinching and stretching sensations as u describe. I'm hoping this is a good sign for u! Fx fx fx as tight as can be!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I'll be waiting to hear about your Appt tomorrow! Fx your follies are growing just as they should be :). Good luck! (Not that you need it! You got this!) Idk why but I have a really good feeling about the menopur! Praying this feeling is right and it makes for an extra sticky bean for you ;) Fx and lots of dust! :dust:


----------



## Countdown28

I am getting so excited for everyone. I had some spotting with morning eeeks. Nothing since but we will see. Hopefully it is implantation. I will wait three more days before I test if no AF. I am hoping we all get BFP. If I start AF then I will start temping and go from there.


----------



## TTC74

Countdown28 said:


> I am getting so excited for everyone. I had some spotting with morning eeeks. Nothing since but we will see. Hopefully it is implantation. I will wait three more days before I test if no AF. I am hoping we all get BFP. If I start AF then I will start temping and go from there.

GL!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Countdown28 said:


> I am getting so excited for everyone. I had some spotting with morning eeeks. Nothing since but we will see. Hopefully it is implantation. I will wait three more days before I test if no AF. I am hoping we all get BFP. If I start AF then I will start temping and go from there.

Fx!!! I had spotting with my daughter from implantation THE DAY I got my BFP... Yeah, that was a bit scary! Lol. But my fertility specialist said All women has a "puddle" of blood build up when implantation occurs and many women don't actually see any of the blood and the body absorbs it but 30% of us do see the spotting/bleeding from it. So if u get the urge to test, it's still possible for a BFP sooner then a couple of days. A lot of people will say you can only get a BFP 2 days after IB but I'm living proof that it can happen After a BFP too :) Also I had my IB at 10dpo so your pretty close in your cycle to where I was when I got it. Fx you won't have to learn about temping and get that big fat positive beforehand! ;) But make sure you post a pic of your test for us to gaze at :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

7 little follicles growing. 3 that are 14, 1 that is 12 and 3 that are 10.

I do 3 more days of menopur then back on Friday to see when to trigger. Hoping for some good, healthy growth between now and then!


----------



## froggyfrog

That's a lot of good sized follies michelle. Are yall just bding?


----------



## Michellebelle

Yup! Keeping it simple. As simple as can be with all the meds haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Those really are some good size follies Michelle! :) Mine were between 12-15 just a few days before triggering and most of the follies seen ended up being mature and everything. I have a good feeling that at least 1 of those follies will be your sticky bean! Fx! (Let's just hope you don't end up with quadruplets though! Haha)


----------



## Countdown28

Well that was short lived lol. AF arrived today. Cd 38 so technically on time.


----------



## froggyfrog

Countdown, I never got deep into temping because my Temps were always all over the place, which I now blame on my thyroid. But I did do opks every month. I think relying on an app doesn't give you a fair chance to concieve. I have seen so many people join our group over the last few years that didn't temp, and Mary talked them into it, and when they started and learned their true cycle they got pregnant. If temping doesn't work out for you, or your schedule doesn't allow for consistent temping, I would definitely at least use opks. I prefer the clear blue digital ones, just because it takes the guess work out. But I would definitely add something to you app.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry AF showed, countdown :(. 

Now we know though that my "guess-timate" of you having a 12 day LP was probably right since u had O pains on CD24 so in a normal 32 day cycle for you if you make sure you BD at least every other day between CD16-22, you'll have good chances of catching that egg. I made your fertile window a day longer for you incase O occurs a little early or late. If you aren't ready to start temping, you could try that schedule this month but without temping I'd probably go with an 8 day fertile period and BD from CD16-CD24 just for safe measures incase you happen to O a little later again and so you have the best odds no matter what :). Do you know if you'll be temping yet? it won't let you know you've Oed until after O happens but it confirms O occurred & it's handy to use OPKs along with temping, at least for the first few months while you learn your usual O pattern. Plus it'll teach you whether you have s healthy LP and what not. Plus it's fun! :haha: No matter what you chose to use as a technique this cycle, I wish you a ton of luck and baby dust! I hope this crazy road of TTC ends quickly for you and you get your sticky bean in no time!! Fx! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just saw your post Chelsey lol :) 

I did talk A LOT of women into temping over the years and all the ones that didn't have an underlying issue of some sort got their bfps anywhere from 1 to 4 months after temping because they were able to BD until they saw that temp rise to confirm O has truly passed. Most women are off on their O day due to apps and such and so temping can def make it happen much quicker for a lot of couples. I know I was off on my O day before I started temping and I used a fertility app as well. It's def a helpful at home TTC tool!


----------



## TTC74

BFN at 9 DPO foe me. :growlmad: I know there is still time. I was just hopeful for an early BFP this month - Father's Day and all.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry you didn't get an early BFP Angela But my hopes are high that you'll see your BFP still.. Maybe you'll get a BFP by Friday/Saturday, JUST in time to share the good news for Father's Day ;) fx!


----------



## Countdown28

Fingers crossed TTC. 
Thank you Aidensmommy! When should I start temping? After AF? Also to be honest I have lived a pretty in healthy lifestyle eating out almost twice a day everyday. When I finally saw EWCM it was a week after I cut out all fast food but a pizza on Saturdays. So I am wondering if that's why I O'd so late. This was the first time in a long time Since I had seen EWCM.


----------



## aidensmommy1

That could def be the reason for you Oing late. Making changes in your diet can def change your cycle up at first. That's probably exactly what happened this past cycle.

As for temping, I usually don't temp during AF and then when I'm only spotting i start temping then. I temp vaginally just because it gives a more accurate temps but if your more comfortable taking your temp by mouth, that's ok too :). The only reason I suggest vaginally is because some of us are "open mouth" breathers which can potentially affect your temp a little bit. I started out temping by mouth and although it worked pretty good for me, vaginally is just a tad bit more readable.


----------



## TTC74

This morning's test. I'm unsure if there is anything there. I will say that my temp went up a tiny bit today and I have dry cm (which is a pregnancy sign for me). Also, I was very emotional this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TTC74

Guys . . .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

I can't wait until later/tomorrow to see if I get a real line! Here is the negative of the wondfo (since the pic doesn't really capture it that well).
 



Attached Files:







wondfo 6.16.16 neg.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Michellebelle

I feel like I definitely see a line on the wondfo! I hope my eyes aren't just playing tricks on me. Excited to see more tests!


----------



## froggyfrog

I think I see something fx!


----------



## TTC74

Hcg - 3. I took an FRER and it looked pos IRL. I'm crushed.


----------



## froggyfrog

You had betas drawn?


----------



## TTC74

Yes but I didn't ask for them. I wanted progesterone to be safe since IV already had a loss. They wanted a beta in order to give me progesterone.


----------



## Michellebelle

Even with the low hcg yesterday, are you testing again today, Angela?


----------



## TTC74

Yes. And, I think my hcg must be rapidly rising which is super exciting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg Angela!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! See and you were worried you wouldn't even catch O this cycle!! Right when I saw u had a beta of 3 yesterday and then looked at ur chart, I knew your HPTs would start darkening even before seeing your pic from this a.m! Omg omg omg!!! Yay!!!! How was your progesterone btw?


----------



## aidensmommy1

And you didn't like the looks of your chart, HA! :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Oooo. That's positive! !! Pee on a frer!


----------



## TTC74

They didn't check my progesterone. They are planning on supplementing it, but that won't happen until Tuesday when I go in for a follow up beta. So, hopefully my progesterone is sufficient to sustain my LO until then. Here is this morning's FRER. It's very faint, but it's there!
 



Attached Files:







FRER 6.17.16.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats !!! Could you call them and tell them that your tests are darker today?


----------



## froggyfrog

Or maybe go get some progesterone cream from gnc? Just so your getting something


----------



## TTC74

I didn't know gnc sold progesterone cream. I'll go today.


----------



## froggyfrog

I just looked at the website and it says not sold in California. Not sure where you are


----------



## TTC74

I'm good then. I'm in Florida. Gainesville actually. Home of the Florida Gators. DH already has a ton of gator gear picked out for our LO. :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww how sweet !


----------



## TTC74

I sure hope this one works out. I've had a babylist registry for almost 2 years now, and I'm ready to start buying stuff from it darnit! 

Also, I called the RE's office to beg for the progesterone script. We'll see what they say when they call back. I imagine they will be annoyed with me today, but I could care less. I am a strong advocate for my children and always have been. I need to do what I can to give this LO a fighting chance.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah, let them get annoyed! The squeaky wheel gets the grease!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree, annoy the heck out of them! You clearly have a BFP here and if your asking for progesterone while you await your next appt, especially given your past losses, they should give it to you! Your paying them, damnit! And I so can't wait for you to start baby shopping either! If you have a girl I have a bunch of stuff I can send you. I'm very forgetful but I have a good 4-5 months before we know if it's a boy or girl so I have plenty of time to get it ready for you lol ;)


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> I agree, annoy the heck out of them! You clearly have a BFP here and if your asking for progesterone while you await your next appt, especially given your past losses, they should give it to you! Your paying them, damnit! And I so can't wait for you to start baby shopping either! If you have a girl I have a bunch of stuff I can send you. I'm very forgetful but I have a good 4-5 months before we know if it's a boy or girl so I have plenty of time to get it ready for you lol ;)

Thanks Mary! I love girls. I have 2 of them and wouldn't mind another. :winkwink: I've never had a son. So, if it's a boy, that will be good, too. And, we actually only have 2-3 months. I will have to get the harmony genetic testing due to my age. That will let us know the gender. :thumbup: I'm just praying that all goes well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooh yeah! Cool, then I won't have to hold onto all of these clothes for as long while I wait to see if your having a girl :) lol. I have boxes and boxes and I have to thank Kenna for 3/4 of what I have. So technically, a lot of it would be passed from Kenna to me to you lol. And it's all in really good condition too. No stains or anything like that. And I'm sure you'd love to have a boy too. They're def much different then girls, no doubt about it! But then you'd get to experience both :) Boy or girl, this is amazing news!! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I just wish the darned RE's office would call back. GRRR!


----------



## Michellebelle

So frustrating waiting!

Well.. I'm not sure about this menopur. Looks like some of my follicles have shrunk. Now I only have a 17.5 and 9 on the right. A 14,12, and 8 on the left. I was hoping to trigger tonight, but looks like I'll have to do more days of shots.

Waiting to hear back from the RE to see what the plan for the weekend is. They were waiting on my blood work. Not feeling optimistic about this cycle.


----------



## TTC74

Darn Michelle. I'm still not counting you out. Hopefully, they will figure out a solution that grows those follies into beautiful ones!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank you! And congrats on those beautiful tests! :)

So I heard from my doc that I'll do 150 units of menopur tonight, 75 tomorrow, then I go back for a follicle check Sunday morning.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry your not feeling the greatest about this cycle Michelle. I do believe though that the 17.5 or 14 just may turn out to be your sticky bean. Maybe it's good that your having to stem a little longer. Maybe it'll put that extra work into your eggo that might be needed. I'm staying positive about this cycle for you! I have a good feeling that your 14mm follie will be the lucky one. Although you MAY not release multiple eggs, always remember it's quality over quantity. Hopefully your body is just going to be putting the extra work into your golden egg rather then making a lot of other good size follies, does that make sense? Take me for example.. I did the whole 2-3 month IVF protocol with bcp and lupron and all the other meds and I only had 5 eggs retrieved BUT out of those 5, all 5 matured fertilized and obv Alexia was once one of those embies and the other 4 made it to freeze. And I also had to stem longer then expected and the last couple of days my follies grew much better then they were. My point is, if I had produced more follies, I may not have gotten as healthy of eggs, u know? Like I said before, quality is what your looking for over quantity so as long as you have just one mature eggo, you have great odds! Just means your body/the meds were able to put more work into that eggy :) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TTC74

The RE's office never got back to me yesterday. I need some progesterone. I'm terrified.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay about the digi! But Nay about ur RE! Ugh! I really hope they get you your progesterone stat. As hard as it is, TRY and stay calm in the meantime so your bean doesn't feel the stress. Your RE better call you today! There's only so much time a woman can TRY and stay calm. I don't think a lot of REs realize that.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Thank you! And congrats on those beautiful tests! :)
> 
> So I heard from my doc that I'll do 150 units of menopur tonight, 75 tomorrow, then I go back for a follicle check Sunday morning.

I somehow just saw this. That's exactly what I did with my menopur for the 2 days before triggering. If my 12-14mm follies ended up being the right size and mature and all that after the extra couple of days on meds, I have good vibes that your 14mm follie will grow perfectly for your BFP, or even your 17.5 if they have u trigger sooner than later :) I still have lots of hope for this cycle and I can't wait for all the meds and trigger to be done with so you can be in your TWW getting ready to post pics of your tests ;) fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry your not feeling the greatest about this cycle Michelle. I do believe though that the 17.5 or 14 just may turn out to be your sticky bean. Maybe it's good that your having to stem a little longer. Maybe it'll put that extra work into your eggo that might be needed. I'm staying positive about this cycle for you! I have a good feeling that your 14mm follie will be the lucky one. Although you MAY not release multiple eggs, always remember it's quality over quantity. Hopefully your body is just going to be putting the extra work into your golden egg rather then making a lot of other good size follies, does that make sense? Take me for example.. I did the whole 2-3 month IVF protocol with bcp and lupron and all the other meds and I only had 5 eggs retrieved BUT out of those 5, all 5 matured fertilized and obv Alexia was once one of those embies and the other 4 made it to freeze. And I also had to stem longer then expected and the last couple of days my follies grew much better then they were. My point is, if I had produced more follies, I may not have gotten as healthy of eggs, u know? Like I said before, quality is what your looking for over quantity so as long as you have just one mature eggo, you have great odds! Just means your body/the meds were able to put more work into that eggy :) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks Mary! That does make me feel better. I know all it takes is one good egg!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> The RE's office never got back to me yesterday. I need some progesterone. I'm terrified.

Is there an on-call nurse or anyone you can contact over the weekend?


----------



## TTC74

I actually just got back from the RE's office. They're going to run my blood and, if all is as expected, they will call in a script. I should get a callback this afternoon.


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> I actually just got back from the RE's office. They're going to run my blood and, if all is as expected, they will call in a script. I should get a callback this afternoon.

Yay!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh good! I'm so happy they've called you back in! Just for fun, I'm going to take a guess and say since your beta was 3 three days ago, I'm going to guess your beta today will be AT LEAST 20 but I'm thinking more like 30-40 because of how fast your tests darkened after your first beta. And that would be a great doubling time from a level of 3 on 9dpo. I like to make guesses based off of HPT darkness and see how close I am, lol. I was pretty close on Chelseys betas! I think I almost guessed her second one nearly spot on lol. Good luck and I'm happy they're getting on everything early so you know what's going on with your progesterone! I was getting very angry with them!

I actually came on here because I wanted to tell you that I think I saw a sign on TV for you that this will be a H&H pregnancy for you. I was watching Enews and there was a whole segment on celebs over 40 having baby's and about 6 in a row were 41 when they had their babies and it immediately made me think of you! I believe it will be your lucky # too :) And other then that segment, there was a ton of pregnancy talk everywhere for the past hour lol and seeing as your the only one I know who JUST got a BFP, I'm taking this as a good sign for you ;) Can't wait for your beta update!


----------



## TTC74

Beta is 19. I go back Monday for my next beta. My progesterone script has been called in. :thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

Great news! Congrats on being pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats angela!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats Angela!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Was your progesterone on the lower side, Angela? Or are they just giving it to you for safe measures? Either way I'm happy you were able to get them to call it in because it's not like it can do any harm. It can only help in my opinion! And having a beta of 19 today is great! That's def less than a 48hr doubling time from 3 so far! :) Can't wait to hear your levels on Monday! I bet they'll be perfect! :)

Now it's your turn Michelle! :thumbup: It'd make my month if both of you got your sticky beans one after another! Fx so tight!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just saw your EDD is Feb 27th. Mine was Jan 27th. Lucky 27! Although she didn't come until the 31st! lol. Congrats again! I'm so excited! First Chelsey and now you! What a good start to the summer! :)


----------



## TTC74

Late February is a perfect time to be due in Florida! It would be miserable to be super pregnant in the summer! 

They are just giving me progesterone to be on the safe side due to my MMC and age. Here's to hoping it does the trick!


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX! I have a good feeling about this! Can't wait for your first scan!


----------



## TTC74

I'm irritated as all get out. The progesterone that was supposed to be called in yesterday never was. So I was on the phone with the nurse this morning while my husband was on the phone with the Dr making sure the dang thing got called in. It shouldn't be this hard!


----------



## TTC74

Okay, I've got the progesterone now.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, that is so frustrating, Angela! Hope you can pick it up soon.

Just got back from the RE's office. I have a 22, 14, and 13, so I'm triggering tonight. I don't feel super-confident about this cycle since I only have one good follicle, but we will see. She says there's only a 30% chance of one of the other follicles popping too.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I believe my biggest one was 22 on trigger day too! Fx for you Michelle!! I have high hopes because of the fact that you were on new meds especially. I have a feeling that although you may not have as many follies as you hoped for, I think the new meds just put more work into one particular follie to make for a really good eggo, rather than making a few "okay" ones. This one will be your sticky bean.. I have that good feeling in my belly for you! Fx it's right! :) And you trigger on Father's Day, that's got to be a good sign, right?! :haha: Are you going to be testing your trigger out?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank goodness you got your progesterone, Angela! That is extremely frustrating that you had to even go through any hassle at all to get it called in! I would've been so irritated! I'm just happy you have it now! :)


----------



## TTC74

Beta hcg = 70 (19 - 48 hours ago). I'm thrilled with this number. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 11th!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats angela!

Gl michelle! I can't wait to see your tests!


----------



## Michellebelle

Great numbers, Angela!

Just waiting to ovulate over here... Probably early tomorrow if it's 36 hours after trigger.


----------



## Michellebelle

Based on my temperature this morning and that I don't feel as bloated as last night, I'm thinking I may have ovulated late last night or in the middle of the night sometime. I hope we are covered with our BD timing! Gonna BD today too, just in case.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, amazing beta doubling time!! Looking good, momma! ;)

Michelle, it looks like you covered BDing perfectly! I can't wait until test time!! Fx! I think I already asked but I can't remember if u told me.. Are u going to be testing out ur trigger at all?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm probably going to be off 2 days or so of when AF should be due for me because I *think* I Oed on CD9 or 10 but then I feel like that's way too early but of course the one day (today!) that I needed to make sure I took my temp right on time, I woke an hr and a half late so I wasn't able to see if it should really be down there or up where it is. Temp adjuster apps just don't work for me because as long as I sleep the same # of hrs before temping, mine usually don't change that much whereas other times my temps affected like crazy. Ugh! I hate not knowing exactly when AFs due! But from the looks of my chart, we BDed on time for O again :thumbup: We truly haven't been meaning to.. I just really want it around O time apparently! Haha. And I did notice some EWCM yesterday as well but I guess we'll see. Ill have to just make sure I'm equipt for AF to show anywhere from 13-15 days from CD9. My big fear is she'll show when I'm in public wearing white shorts :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Have either of you ladies ever thought of adding in a baby asprin to your regimen? I have been on them for my frozen transfer and now this cycle I'll take them until I'm 12 weeks. It increases blood flow to your uterus.


----------



## sunshine85

Hi. I had three losses and last pregnancy I used baby aspirin and progesterone and now I have a 18 month old destroying my house right now lol. I am a firm believer that it worked for us!


----------



## TTC74

I actually have been taking baby aspirin this time. I hope it helps!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Angela, amazing beta doubling time!! Looking good, momma! ;)
> I
> Michelle, it looks like you covered BDing perfectly! I can't wait until test time!! Fx! I think I already asked but I can't remember if u told me.. Are u going to be testing out ur trigger at all?

Yes! I can't stand waiting for the blood test or AF to show. I have to know asap! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Have either of you ladies ever thiought of adding in a baby asprin to your regimen? I have been on them for my frozen transfer and now this cycle I'll take them until I'm 12 weeks. It increases blood flow to your uterus.

That is good to know! I haven't tried it. Do you know if it helps even if you don't have any clotting issues? Sounds like a good idea though. Do you need a prescription for it?

The thing I'm doing differently this time is taking metformin just in case I've been getting any blood sugar spikes that could mess with hormones.


----------



## froggyfrog

I think it does help even if there is no clotting. It just all together helps with blood flow. It's otc. Just one chewable a day is good. 

I take metformin too. I get to stop when I turn 12 weeks


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I'm so happy to hear Ull be testing throughout the TWW! I feed off of u girls testing lol! 

I agree with Chelsey, baby aspirin def can't hurt but could def help! My dads been chewing the tablets for years due to his heart attacks because as Chelsey said, it helps with overall blood flow. That's very good advice to share, Chelsey! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well FF stole my CHs back so either I just had a fall back rise & my CHs will be back tomorrow or O just really hasn't arrived. I've had a killer migraine and nausea for the last 2-3 days (same days my temps were a bit higher).. so now that I think of it, me feeling sick could've made those high temps. I know temps go up for me when a cold or something is coming on so I guess it's possible. I'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp says!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was just looking at my chart and notes from last cycle and I'm pretty certain that I did actually O on CD16 like I originally thought but because my LP was only 9 days long, I thought my chart just couldn't be right but now I'm finding that it's very common for the first few cycles PP to have shorter LPs. So, it's looking like my body's still trying to regulate itself so good thing we aren't actively trying again yet or id be panicking! lol. I'm really curious to see what my LP does this cycle. So much for trying to pinpoint when AF will show!


----------



## aidensmommy1

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## TTC74

I'm feeling okay. I'm starting to freak a little over the darkness of hpts and whether they're dark enough but I compared it to my last pregnancy and they're pretty similar. So, I'm probably just being irrational. After a couple of losses, I'm gunshy.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm pretty confident based on my temps that I'm 2 dpo. I'm supposed to start progesterone at 3 dpo, which my doc thought would be Friday, but I'm thinking of starting it tomorrow night instead.


----------



## TTC74

I agree with you, Michelle. You look 2 DPO. You should go for it tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree that your 2dpo Michelle. Welcome to the TWW! :)

Angela, especially since ur betas were rising pretty fast like mine did, don't let HPTs get to u starting anywhere from 5-6 week if they look lighter or don't progress. At 6 weeks i decided to use a frer because I wanted to see the test line so dark where the control was barely visible but to my surprise, there was barely any dye where the test line is! I FREAKED! But it turns out it was just the "hook affect" and my HCG was so high that it was messing with the test. I looked up info online and I guess they say to pee in a cup and add in water equaling about half the amount of pee in the cup and that will make the test pick up on the levels without getting confused. It's so weird to me how that works lol. I wanted to let u know that happened to me so that u don't freak if it happens to u one of these days. Your levels being really high could be the reason your tests aren't getting as dark as you'd like. I'm sure everything's perfectly fine :) When's ur first scan?


----------



## TTC74

My scan isn't until July 11th. And, I actually looked up a pic of an hpt I took at 16 DPO last time and they were pretty similar. That made me feel a little better.


----------



## froggyfrog

I think you should post your tests


----------



## froggyfrog

Nvm, I just saw your journal. That's a beautiful line!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Chelsey! I'm sure that I'm unnecessarily paranoid. At least that's how I feel tonight. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Such a roller coaster of emotions!


----------



## aidensmommy1

That really is one beautiful line! ;)


----------



## TTC74

The test from my last pregnancy at 17 DPO is on top. The test from this pregnancy at 17 DPO is on bottom. Pretty close, right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Michellebelle

It's looking good, Angela! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Def looking good! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm feeling some weird twinges on my right side today... I hope nothing is implanting in my tube!


----------



## TTC74

I'm kind of freaking. I just started having some light stringy brown spotting. I've read that progesterone can cause this. I'm praying that's all it is.


----------



## froggyfrog

It could be left over from implantation Angela. Try not to freak! I know easier said than done

Michelle I have read that your tubes gently contract to push the egg along, maybe it's just that


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> It could be left over from implantation Angela. Try not to freak! I know easier said than done
> 
> Michelle I have read that your tubes gently contract to push the egg along, maybe it's just that

That makes me feel better! 

And Angela, I agree. Your hcg was rising beautifully, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## TTC74

I called my Dr. They said the spotting could be from the suppositories but wanted me to come in for a beta today and for my first US next Thursday the 30th to make sure we have a uterine pregnancy. My beta was 409. Here is a pick of my beta rising rate compared to the norm.
 



Attached Files:







beta doubling 6.24.16.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## froggyfrog

Looking good angela!


----------



## froggyfrog

Could you switch to pio? The irritation that the suppositories cause is exactly why I chose pio. Yeah it can cause soreness that sometimes is significant, but you don't have to worry about spotting


----------



## froggyfrog

And like I told my nurse, I would rather have a sore butt, than a messy vagina


----------



## TTC74

LOL! I don't know. That is a great question, though. I may call and ask.


----------



## Michellebelle

Started testing out the hcg trigger today! Unsurprisingly, still a decent line at 6 dpo.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm excited to see your bfp michelle!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope it happens! I'm started to let myself get excited about the possibility, but I also don't want to get my hopes too high and be disappointed.


----------



## TTC74

I'm very optimistic about this cycle for you, Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am too, Michelle! Maybe today is your ID ;) It's perfect timing at 7dpo.. Fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela I had a little spotting after my BFP too and it was stringy as you described. My u/s tech said EVERYONE gets a "pool" of blood that builds up after implantation, although only 30% of us see it. And she said it can happen before a BFP, right after, or weeks after. What you described sounds completely normal :) And I'm happy you were able to go in for a beta to ease your mind! 409! That's a great number! :dance:


----------



## TTC74

And I get to go in Thursday for an initial scan! I can't wait! Hopefully everything looks great so far!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo, I can't wait to see your LO either!! I'm sure everything will look great! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Now that ur temp rose back up, that really looks like it could be an ID, Michelle! I'm hoping and praying we see your BFP this cycle! Fx fx fx!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope so! I haven't felt the sharp pinch I got with my last BFP yet, but there's still time.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Maybe you won't feel it this time around so don't let that get your hopes down! My RE said only 20% of women actually feel implantation and he said even if I felt it in one pregnancy, the odds are I may not feel it in another. We were only talking about it because I felt strong implantation pains with Alexia and nothing with Aiden so the pains worried me a little the second time around. I have a great feeling for you! Fingers crossed extra tight!

AFM, I'm 3dpo today. Let's see how long my LP wants to last this month. Ugh! I hate not knowing how long it is while my body gets back to normal. If I have another 9 day LP then AF will already be due in 6 days :( That's too soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

How's testing out the trigger going for u? Mine tested out by 5dp3dt (8dpo) so hopefully yours will be out within the next couple of days for your real BFP :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoo! Welcome to the TWW. I hope you have a nice, long LP. Maybe a 9 month one. :) 

I still have a line on my tests. Mine seems to stick around for awhile always it seems. So I may not know anything for a few more days. But I hope when I do, it's good news!


----------



## TTC74

I hope so too, Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Michelle :) I can't even put into words how shocked I'd be for a natural BFP, especially this soon PP. That would truly be a dream come true! But as long as my LP starts to regulate in the next month or two, I'll be happy. I just want my cycle regular before I go for another HSG in the next 5-6 months.. That way if my tube happens to show that it's open, we'll be good to start trying this cycle. Crossing my fingers that a tubal miracle happens over here! Fx! 

And even if there's still a line, maybe your tests will start darkening more again in the next couple of days for an early BFP still :) As long as this cycle ends with BFP for you, no matter what dpo, I'll be ecstatic for you! Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My temp spiked up to 99.05 today. I put it at 98.85 though and just made a note of it because of how hot I was this a.m. We'll see if it's still up that high tomorrow. I'd be shocked if it does remain high and I'd probably start to get a little excited about the reasoning for the high temps. It's only 4dpo so we shall see if it stays up there later in my TWW. Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, your temp did EXACTLY what I pictured it to do this morning! :) It's looking good so far! Fx fx fx fx fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

Great news about the temp, Mary!

My test today is a bit lighter (as expected), so we will see how it looks tomorrow. I feel discouraged that I don't really feel anything going on in my uterus area, but feel encouraged by the tiny sore throat I have this morning, which I've had a couple of times I've gotten BFPs.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey felt all sorts of stuff going on in her belly during her failed IVF cycle but during her successful cycle she didn't really feel anything. Today only 9dpo so there's def plenty of time for your tests to start darkening again :) I'm saying lots of prayers and sending sticky vibes ur way! 

I have a sore throat and a cough as well that started a couple days ago :( I've been waking Alexia with all of my coughing. I absolutely hate having cold symptoms in the summer!! But in your case, being sick will be well worth it when you get your BFP! ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Yeah, try to stay well! Being sick in the summer is no fun.

Yeah, mine definitely doesn't feel like a sick sore throat, just a weird one. I wonder what does sometimes cause this symptom. Extra progesterone? Who knows.

And it's so hard not to focus on every twinge, but you're right. Every pregnancy is different, and even if I felt something before, I may not feel it now and could still be pregnant. I hoping tomorrow's test at 10 dpo is darker, but if not at least in the next few days!


----------



## Michellebelle

Chelsey, when did you start to feel stuff in your uterus area with the pregnancy? Have you had cramps or pulling or twinges or anything?


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey michelle! Mary is right, I just looked back at mine and her text conversation. On 7dpo I told her that I felt nothing going on, and then the next day I did have some cramping, but it was more likely from the pio. I didn't get any pinching or pulling or twinges as all. I got my bfp at 6dp5dt, 11dpo. And it seems like right around that same time is when I started getting more cramping action.


----------



## Michellebelle

Alright, we shall see what happens in the next few days for me!


----------



## TTC74

I got my BFP at 12 DPO, and I've never had a lot of cramping or pinching on BFP cycles (until I'm about 4 weeks or so).


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle I think they say the sore throat or flu like symptoms can be a pregnancy sign because pregnancy can cause a weaker immune system, making it much easier for all sorts of sickness to attack us.


----------



## froggyfrog

I have also had a runny nose since before I got my bfp.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just looked back at my notes from my BFP cycle and I did too before and after my BFP so clearly flu symptoms can be a good sign! I'll be stalking you like crazy for the rest of your TWW, Michelle!


----------



## TTC74

I was freaking out a little last night after a CBWE gave me a 2-3 when I thought I probably should be in the 3+ camp. I woke up and got this. I feel much better. Also . . . US in several hours!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Angela! (Not that u need it!) And yeah those tests won't read 3+ until your levels are around 3000 so it seems like ur betas are right on track with this AMs test :). Those tests work great but they take quite a bit to turn to 3+, which obv freaks a lot of women out.

AFM, my temp returned to a normal range so I discarded yesterday's high temp. I figured it had to of been caused by my nasty cough and cold. Ugh. My chest hurts so bad from coughing!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Any u/s news yet?!

And any testing news yet, Michelle? I'll keep checking back in for you guy's updates! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

My test today is lighter still, so still in limbo. :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Is it the same Color as yesterday michelle?


----------



## Michellebelle

I think so, but definitely lighter than yesterday's.


----------



## TTC74

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you Michelle. 

I just got back from my US. Can't see the baby yet, but the gestational sac is measuring in at 1.23 cm. So, a little ahead of schedule. They took a beta hcg and will call with the results and my next appointment for an US which will probably be between a week and a week and a half.


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! Great news, Angela.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good news! Your only 5w3d so I'm sure you'll see much more next week :) A lot of women don't see the HB until 6 weeks. I had SUPER high betas when I had my first scan the afternoon of 5w2d and We just barely saw a couple of TINY flickers of her HB. The tech was a little shocked that we even saw that. It sounds like everything's right on track for you! Maybe the sacs measuring big due to twins! lol

Michelle i can't wait to see tomorrow or Saturday's test! It's still early so I have faith that line will darken! And so you know, when I tested out my trigger/watched my line get darker with Wondfos, my line MOSTLY disappeared and then darkened again the next day but then it didn't darken at all for 3-4 days. Frer was darkening like crazy for me but the Wondfos kept making me nervous because they wouldn't darken and even after confirmed betas they still would be lighter some days and then darker the next. Maybe you should get a 2pk of FRER and use 1 today or tomorrow and obv you wouldn't be able to trust the first FRER so id wait to use the other about 24hrs later. Only because Wondfos can often be misleading so I think FRER would give you more accurate results faster. I'm so impatient! lol. I talked Chelsey into doing the FRER thing too but she wasn't testing out her trigger so I was even more anxious for her to FINALLY test! Lol. I honestly don't think I would've known for sure if I had a BFP or not until betas if I kept only using my Wondfos because like I said, they kept getting darker then lighter again even after betas confirmed BFP. Okay I'm rambling now lol. I def think u have good chances of seeing your BFP in the next couple of days. Can't wait! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

And I can't see any of your previous ovulatory charts on FF but still, your charts looking good to me so far. Crossing my fingers and toes! Oh and hair! ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope so! I've been feeling sorta dejected today, so I love your positivity! I just wish I felt something going on in my uterus or sore boobs like I've gotten before. That would make me feel much better!

And my weird sore throat is gone today, so not sure if that is a good sign or bad sign. 

I will think about grabbing some frers the next time I'm at the store, but that prob won't be until the weekend. I hope I see darker tests by then. :) 

Ahhh the TWW makes you crazy!


----------



## TTC74

Next US July 11th. Beta 3511!


----------



## Michellebelle

What a great number!


----------



## froggyfrog

Awesome number angela. Michelle I wish you could get some frers today!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awesome number Angela!!!! At first I thought ur beta was the same as my last beta! Mine was 3,151 and urs is 3,511. They look so similar! Lol. I'm very happy for you!

Michelle, i second what Chelsey said and wish u could get FRERs today! lol. But if not, I hope you see a darker line before the weekend as well but if u don't, don't let that get u down until u use FRER just because we all know how Wondfos can be. In bfn cycles they show is false positives and in BFP cycles they show false negative! lol! Crazy tests! I'm not saying you have a bad batch (I'm praying u don't so we can see ur BFP sooner!!) but just wanted to share my experience with Wondfos during a healthy BFP cycle. I figured it'd help you feel a little better in the meantime if it happens to take longer then expected to get darker. Hopefully that doesn't happen tho and it darkens for you tomorrow a.m! :) fx fx fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, not only does ur beta look like mine but your beta is right around what mine was around this dpo. Your 23dpo, right? (Making sure I'm doing the math right!) If so, my beta of 3,151 was on what would have been 20dpo, so only a 3 day difference from you. I have really really good vibes about everything for you. I was on the higher side when it came to my betas so that must mean you are too. Huge congrats again! I swear, May-Sept is a super fertile time of year! lol. Must be the summer! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I'm actually 24 DPO, but according to this, I'm still doing great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aidensmommy1

You def are! :happydance:

And holy cow! According to that chart you posted, I was at 6x the average at 20dpo. I knew I was in like twin range but didn't realize I was that much up there! I guess Alexia wanted to start off with a bang! lol. And your beta is a whole 1000 over the average so yeah, things are definitely looking good for you! :) :) :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle your chart REALLY looks like a BFP chart! It's doing EXACTLY what I pictured your chart to do over the past 3 days (while picturing that it's BFP of course). Hopefully my "visions" (haha) are right! ;) I'm really liking how your temp dipped and then came back up higher for the last 3 days. Either wondfo needs to hurry up and darken or a FRER needs to be in your hands ASAP! lol. Good luck Hun! I've got everything I could possibly cross crossed for you!


----------



## TTC74

Your chart really does look great Michelle! Fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

My chart looks good, but my tests don't... So still waiting. Regardless of tests, I'll find out one way or another if AF shows this weekend. If she doesn't, I go in for a blood test on Tuesday.


----------



## Michellebelle

Because I don't feel pregnant at all, I'm kinda counting myself out and am looking forward to plans for trying again. I'll probably take a month off of meds to give my body a break from them and to take care of some other medical appointments and then try again the following cycle.

But who knows, I could be pregnant which will be a really nice surprise! My chart does look more like a pregnancy chart!


----------



## TTC74

I don't ever feel pregnant until well after my BFP. So, don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## froggyfrog

What did your test look like this morning. I wouldn't base anything off of how you feel. I didn't feel pregnant either, and Some days I still don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## aidensmommy1

It wasn't until 5w2d to be exact that I started feeling pregnant and that's only because MS kicked in. Don't count yourself out Michelle! Many women don't get a BFP until 12doo so hopefully tomorrow will be your day :) I have a lot of hope that your Wondfos just are being slow to reveal the truth to u. I will be pretty surprised if u don't get a BFP this cycle. But I do like ur attitude of looking forward to trying again if this cycle were to be a bust. I always had a "plan for future cycles" while TTC Alexia.. I think it's one of the many ways we try and protect ourselves from being let down and helps us move forward easier. Having a future plan in mind can never hurt! (athough I don't think you'll need those plans.. I guess we shall see!)


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFP here! My hcg was only 9 on that day!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the words of encouragement everyone! I don't know how I would cope without you guys.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww shucks! :haha: I felt the same way while TTC Alexia. I always told Dh that you ladies were my lifeline through our whole infertility battle and you'll continue to be my lifeline through the next battle. I honestly had no clue whatsoever that sites like this even existed until we started TTC. I thank god that he lead me to this site! I will always have a special place in my heart for you ladies. <3


----------



## TTC74

Ditto. I'm always talking about the ladies online. I would swear DH thinks I'm nuts if he weren't so darned supportive! :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> What did your test look like this morning. I wouldn't base anything off of how you feel. I didn't feel pregnant either, and Some days I still don't feel pregnant at all.

On my test, I couldn't make out a line until I held it up to yesterday's. Then I could see where the line should be and make out a VERY faint one. Definitely the lightest of the bunch.

I'm curious if tomorrow's will look the same, and what tomorrow's temp will be like.


----------



## Michellebelle

One thing I will say... My ovaries are killing me. I keep getting aches, especially where my right one is, but sometimes also the left side. I've had this before, but usually around 3 or 4 dpo.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had pains right near my left ovary around the time I believe implantation happened. Hopefully this is s good sign for you :) Are u testing multiple times a day with Wondfos or just once in the morning? Just curious because I'm anxious for tomorrow to come lol. I'm picturing ur temp to stay up around where it is. If it weren't for the temp on 4dpo, I'd say ur charts triphasic starting after 8dpo. I think they say 3-5 days after it turns triphasic is when most see their bfps by..? So tomorrow or Sunday if it stays up there. Fx! The 4dpo temp was one random temp whereas now they've been consistently up at that new level so that's why I'm considering it triphasic :) Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, I think it's cute how your ticker says your baby's the size of s nerd lol :haha: Love it!


----------



## Michellebelle

I took another test, with not much of a hold though. No change so far!

As for my higher temp at 4 dpo, I just realized that I thought about marking that as an open circle because I had 2 glasses of wine the night before and thought that may have affected it. I think I will mark it as open circle.


----------



## aidensmommy1

No change is good! At least it's not lighter! Hopefully by tomorrow we'll get an answer! 
And now knowing 4dpo is an open circle temp, I'd def say ur charts looking triphasic. There's not the full .2 second shift but it's still a second shift. I'm going to have trouble sleeping tonight because I'm so anxious! That would make 3 bfps all straight in a row on this thread! Fingers & toes crossed!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woo! Ur chart did as I expected your BFP chart to do! I really hope this is a good sign! Fx fx fx!


----------



## TTC74

Fx indeed! Great looking chart! How does the test look this morning?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm dying waiting on Michelle! lol! But I guess the longer she sleeps/waits to test, the higher chance that today will be the lucky day for her BFP! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

U know what Michelle, there's a good chance ur only 11dpo today too. Looking at my chart when I triggered, my temp started to rise the day before retrieval, which I'm guessing had to of been from the trigger. If I hadn't done IVF, I would've thought for sure that I ovulated the day before my eggs were technically released because it def looked like it. So that may explain why your BFP hasn't quite shown up yet. I see u BDed the day of and two days before CD17 so your def 100% covered even if you are 11dpo instead of 12. I wanted to share how the trigger affected my chart because I know down to the time of when my eggs were retrieved and my chart showed that I already ovulated the day after trigger but the day before retrieval/ovulation hadnt occurred yet. I hope I said that so it makes sense. I have trouble getting the words out of my mouth! (Or on the screen I should say lol). I thought this might make you feel a little better about your line not darkening yet yesterday. I could be wrong about O but just incase there are any future cycles, I wanted you to be aware of that possibility for timing BDing. Saying a prayer right now for u!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm awake and finally tested!

I was curious about how many dpo I am too. I know there is a possibility of it just being 11 dpo. 

I will say though... My chart does look really nice, but nothing showing on tests. I can't even make out a faint line. So definitely negative. Who knows, maybe things will turn around tomorrow?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I think there's def a chance things will turn around tomorrow, maybe even tonight. I had pretty high betas of 201 on 14dpo and wondfo was just barely showing me a line. Hopefully that's what's going on with u too. Any chance ull grab 2 frers today so u can use 1 today and the other tomorrow?


----------



## Michellebelle

If I'm at the store I will! I just don't want to grab them and then be ultra disappointed. At least with the wondfos I can say... Oh well. 

At least I'll know one way or another on Tuesday with a blood test (though I really should know before then, because AF would have shown)


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I am just going to try my best not to think about it too much today and enjoy Saturday and see what tomorrow's temp and test bring! Easier said than done, but I'm gonna try!


----------



## Michellebelle

Just in case anyone wants to see test porn


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol test porn!


----------



## aidensmommy1

:rofl: Test Porn!! I like that phrase! Haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, are you still on progesterone?


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes, I would think that would be affecting my temps, but I've been on progesterone lots of times, and usually still have a pretty rocky chart. But who knows, maybe the combo of metformin and progesterone is doing this, since it's my first month on metformin.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was just asking because I was wondering if you plan to stop it before tues? I saw u mentioned that AF would show before then if no BFP.. Does AF usually show for u even while your still on ur progesterone? Just make sure u don't stop it until Tues if you don't get a BFP beforehand because there's still that chance of getting a positive beta. You never know! I still have lots of hope that ur bfps just being shy and will show in the next day or so. I really and truly think your only 11dpo so I'd say it's still looking good. The most common BFP day is 12dpo and if I'm right, your not quite there yet so I'm keeping these fingers crossed!! I was looking at a lot of trigger charts earlier, because I'm obsessing over ur cycle, lol, and I looked at both ivf and medicated cycles, and I noticed in IVF cycles it shows O occurs the day after the rise starts in most cases (so I guess it's not just me! lol) but with medicated cycles, unless women were monitored daily through u/s I noticed most non-IVF charts were marked for O occurring the very day after the trigger so that really makes me believe now that the trigger causes our temps to go up a little the day before O actually occurs. My RE said women will O 35-48hrs after trigger.. Usually not any sooner (I kept asking because I was worried my ovary would release the eggs before retrieval lol) and that time frame would make sense for you Oing on CD17 as well. Idk, that's my theory any way and I'm sticking to it! Haha. Fx that line starts showing again tomorrow! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope so! I've been having some ovary pain again tonight, but that's it.

And yes, AF will show for me while on progesterone. So when I haven't been pregnant, she shows and I don't even go for the blood test.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh ok. I see many women say that they have to stop it before AF would come. So if u are 11dpo, Tuesday would make 14dpo.. How longs ur usual LP? Just trying to figure out if betas would be first. I'm probably the most impatient person you could ever know! Especially when it comes to test porn! Hahaha! Hopefully your BFP will show by tomorrow or Monday so that we don't have to wait for Tuesday! lol (because one whole day makes such a difference, right?! :haha: ) Fx for u!


----------



## TTC74

One whole day means the difference between a BFN and a BFP!


----------



## TTC74

DH and I went window shopping g for baby stuff today. SO much fun! If I wasn't anxious enough about July 11th, I'm going to go insane waiting now that I can see baby in my arms! #longestweekever!

My mom keeps saying things like - you'll jinx it - which is pissing me off to no end. Having said that, I can't buy anything until after I've seen the heartbeat (and probably after the genetic test at 10-12 weeks) out of sheer terror.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> One whole day means the difference between a BFN and a BFP!

Yes it does! :) But I go crazy waiting for that next day! lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry your mom saying that is making u mad! It probably would've made me mad too if it were someone else saying it but for me, I was the one worried I would jinks everything and literally wouldn't buy ANYTHING until I was passed 32 weeks! LOL! I definitely window shopped longer than the average pregnant person, lol.


----------



## TTC74

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm sorry your mom saying that is making u mad! It probably would've made me mad too if it were someone else saying it but for me, I was the one worried I would jinks everything and literally wouldn't buy ANYTHING until I was passed 32 weeks! LOL! I definitely window shopped longer than the average pregnant person, lol.

Lol! I'm not worried about jinxing anything. It's more the fear that I'll have to deal with stuff that I bought if, God forbid, things don't go as planned.


----------



## aidensmommy1

My feelings were probably a mix of worrying about both jinks and having to deal with the stuff, God forbid! At that specific time in my life, it seemed like I was being jinxed from every direction (lol, sounds crazy but u wouldn't believe everything we went through during that year before IVF (mostly non TTC related)) so when we finally got that BFP that I was starting to think would never happen, I guess I wouldn't let myself fully take in everything. I didn't buy a single thing for Alexia, personally, until after my baby shower! At 36-37 weeks! Lol! I kept telling myself okay, after the first scan, after 12wks, once 20wks passes, okay 28, no 32, etc. haha. In all honesty though, if I didn't get as sick as I was throughout that whole pregnancy, I probably would've bought something sooner. Hardly leaving the house didn't help any!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm still so overjoyed for you!! Hope the next week flys! We only saw a sac at our 5w2d scan (that scan was just to rule out ectopic) and then at our 7wk scan we saw Alexia :) It's great news that they saw a sac in your UTERUS!.. Looking good, momma! :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

AND, my sac was measuring a couple days ahead at the 5+3 scan which is awesome since I was measuring behind from go with the MMC. 

That's cool that we had our 1st scan on about the same day (5+2 vs 5+3) and I'll have my second scan the same time as yours too (7+0)! That's a great omen!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So it's 8dpo for me. My chart actually looks pretty good but we'll see how tomorrow goes. I hoping my temp stays up tomorrow and my LP lasts AT LEAST 11 days but 12+ would be better. I have a feeling it'll be another 9 day LP though, only because I've been super irritable like I usually am before AF soOo.. I don't like AF showing up this soon after O! It's more like the one week wait for me! lol Plus it's not healthy fertility wise. Only Tuesday will tell if it'll be longer or not!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes it is! I love signs like that! Chelsey had her 5 day transfer the same day (May 9th) as I had my 3dt, but exactly one year apart. I said from the very start that that just HAD to be a good sign! She got her first BFP the same day too!! May 16th, also my grandmothers bday! That was such a crazy but awesome coincidence! And now me and you are having some coincidences too.. Has to be a good sign! ;)

I keep refreshing Michelle's chart, waiting for her to update it! lol


----------



## TTC74

That's too funny! I've also been stalking Michelle's chart this morning!


----------



## TTC74

Her temp is still up! How does your test look this morning, Michelle?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Her chart is seriously one of the prettiest charts I've ever seen! (Lol!) That chart def looks triphasic to me. Fx for a BFP today, Michelle!

The only time I had temps that stayed up so stable like that was during my BFP cycle. Fx!!


----------



## Michellebelle

All negative :(


----------



## TTC74

I'm sorry Michelle. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a surprise BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Michellebelle

You never know! This is the prettiest chart I've ever had, but all other signs point to bfn.


----------



## TTC74

When is AF due?


----------



## Michellebelle

Depending on how many dpo I am, probably today or tomorrow. I wouldn't be surprised if I start spotting tonight, then she shows tomorrow. My LP are usually between 11 and 13 days.


----------



## TTC74

Do your temps usually stay up right until AF comes? Mine would have plummeted if AF was that close.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hmm I went and looked at past charts, and a few times lately they have been around 97.7 when AF starts. I've had then become up and down before AF a lot though.


----------



## TTC74

Hmmm. Well, keep us updated!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hm. I'm shocked there's no BFP yet! I'm keeping these fingers crossed that it'll come tomorrow. Maybe u implanted late? Good luck Hun! I hope the witch stays far away from you!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So to make you feel better, and myself lol, I just read a few threads about how sucky a lot of wondfo batches are and women were saying that even the dollar store tests were showing a line when wondfo showed nothing at all & they had confirmed O (I made sure of that lol) and even after they got a clear as day BFP with FRER or a beta, wondfo still didn't show BFP for 2-6 days later. And the threads I just read were from 2015-2016 so maybe bad wondfo batches are becoming even more sucky & common. I had this same type of experience but still, I had to see about women who got bfn on 12-13dpo with wondfo and then a BFP and there were a lot of them that this happened to. I wish I could hand u a FRER through the screen of my phone right now! Haha. Fx Wondfos just aren't being nice to you and your bfps around the corner!


----------



## TTC74

I've got a cool story. I am also a member at babycenter. Someone in the February Rainbow babies started a Facebook group. So, I joined. Come to find out, we are in the same city! So, we are meeting up soon - maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

That's pretty darn cool, Angela! :) One of the girls in one of my IVF groups lived here in NH as well and went to a sister clinic of mine. I was like, "holy cow! What a small world..!" I never knew anyone IRL with fertility issues and then the moment I start an IVF thread, the first member to join me was just 2 towns over! But, we never met up. I still think about reaching out to her but I didn't/don't want to seem like an online creeper hahah! Idk how to bring it up. I tried to hint around it to see if she would ask me but she never did :( lol

I really hope the two of you hit it off! That'd be great for u to meet other moms of new babies. I've been trying to decide what I want to do to meet other moms in my area who have babies.. Like going to Mommy & Me yoga classes or something like that. It's nice having friends you can relate to IRL. I don't have many these days. I hate NH!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So Out if curiousity, I googled the longest pregnancy ever for humans and this is what I found...
"When she delivered a daughter, Penny Diana Hunter, in 1945, the child appeared absolutely normal. This shocked her doctor, who stated that Hunter's last menstrual period had been a staggering 375 days ago. An average pregnancy is 280 days, making this an extra three months that Hunter carried her daughter in the womb."

Imagine that?! 3 whole months extra!! Alexia would have been 12-13lbs when she was born if that had happened to me. I couldn't imagine a vaginal delivery being THAT late! lol. Craziness! My only thing is I wonder if maybe she had Oed later then the doc realized. I would think if she didn't report a BFP within the first two or three months, the doc would've taken that into consideration though so I do believe that there's some truth to this. Maybe she carried her baby for a month or two longer rather than 3 months? Idk. Either way that's really really late! Just thought this was interesting and wanted to share with you ladies ;)


----------



## TTC74

Scarily, DH and his brother were both 11+ pound babies. So, I am likely going to be birthing a super sized baby.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my! I feel so bad for u! LOL... Sorry I'm not trying to scare you! My niece, who is now a completely healthy 16yr old girl, was born 1lb 13oz at 28 weeks and people kept saying her mom must not have had as much pain during birth (idk why people were even focused on this matter honestly lol) and one day while we were there visiting, the doctor told her that childbirth will feel the same with a baby weighing 1lb 13oz as a baby who weighs 10lbs. He said no matter what we dilate to 10cm and it'll hurt the same/be just as hard but only up to about 10lbs.. Anymore then that he said would make some difference. So with that being said, I'm saying prayers that you get to give birth to a baby weighing no more then 10lbs! Hopefully ur genes will be enough to bring that birth weight down just a little bit! lol ;) I really wasn't telling you this to scare you.. I actually thought that info was interesting and when you mentioned 11+lb babies, it made me think of what the doctor said to us. If the doctor never told us this after my niece was born, I would have thought to this day that the size of the baby made a difference, for sure! Especially a 1lb 13oz baby compared to a 10 pounder, u know? So anyway, there's fun fact for the day! (Or second fun fact since I posted about the longest pregnancy ever in my last post haha) 

I'm going to make a guess now on ur LOs birth weight.. I think s/he will weigh 9lbs 5oz.. I may need to change my guess by a couple of ounces down the Rd lol but since the sac was already measuring big, your theory of having a big baby boy or girl is showing to be true already! lol so that's my guess and I'm sticking to it!.. For now.. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I wonder if my temps are going to just look pretty sometimes for now on even without being pregnant because last month my temps def didn't look as good as this cycles but I def have a better rise then I EVER did in the past while TTC Alexia. This chart of mine has been pretty stable and staying up there. Usually I have at least a few little dips by now. I'm hoping they stay up there until at least 10-11dpo but we'll see.. Maybe I'll end up with a complete surprise miracle BFP! lol. With what we've already been through in the past, I'd be so shocked that idk if I'd even believe the test, honestly! Id need to use a bunch of brands, including CB wks estimator and go for betas before i let myself believe it. Plus I'd worry about ectopic so I'd have to go in around the time u did (Angela) to check for the sac in my uterus. I doubt this is going to happen, lol, just saying what if.. :)


----------



## TTC74

That would be awesome, Mary! 

Chelsey, what's going on with you? 

Michelle, still keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

AFM - just sitting here praying for a healthy, under 10 lb baby! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol! I really hope I didn't scare u Angela!! Now I feel bad :( 

One thing I know is that this is your healthy rainbow baby! No matter how big he or she is! lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well my temp dipped down some this AM and I'm cramping a little so AF will probably be here tomorrow :( ugh. I need to get on something for a longer LP. Maybe I'll try B vitamins. That's helped me lengthen my LP by a couple days in the past.. Hopefully it'll work again.

I think I'm going to stop temping for the next cycle or two so that hopefully enough time will pass for my LP to get longer. I feel like it's pointless to chart with a 9 day LP... Although I got an early BFP with Alexia, a majority of the time 9 days is too short for implantation to complete. Idk. So if AF arrives tomorrow as expected, I'll take a couple of cycles off from temping. 



How's this mornings test looking, Michelle?


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm sorry to hear that, Mary! I haven't done b vitamins lately since I've been on progesterone, but when I was doing them, they did seem to lengthen my LP too.

So I def think AF is on her way. Temp drop this morning combined with bfn. I'm okay though, just excited to (almost) be out of limbo and get to the next cycle.

We won't be doing fertility drugs this next cycle, but will be trying naturally if the timing works out! If not, we'll be back on the drugs in August!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh yeah, Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## aidensmommy1

In sorry to hear that Michelle :-( But I like your attitude! I've read a lot about women getting bfps during a natural cycle following a medicated cycle so ill be keeping my fingers crossed that your one of these lucky people :) Who knows, maybe we'll get a huge surprise and ur temp will spring back up tomorrow. I'm happy you'll have an answer by tomorrow either way though.


----------



## Michellebelle

The one thing I'm going to continue doing next cycle is to keep taking the metformin, so who knows, maybe that will help? I've heard of women with pcos getting pregnant with it. I'm also going to just keep taking my prenatals, and may try the pineapple trick in the TWW.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have seen metformin help many many women conceive and i definitely think it could help u too!


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope you don't have a huge baby angela! 

Michelle I'm sorry you feel that af is on the way. I hope your bfp comes soon.

I'm still holding out for a natural bfp for you mary. That would be awesome.

Afm, tomorrow I graduate from my RE. I get to see the baby for probably the last time for a while. I'm excited to see how much he has grown!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay! Congrats on graduating from your RE, Chelsey! I can't believe how much time has gone by already! I'm excited to see how much he's grown as well! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Have fun at your scan today!

I think AF will arrive today. I had another temp drop. In a way, I'm excited for a new cycle and to be out of the TWW limbo.


----------



## froggyfrog

View attachment 955492

His head is on the left. His hands are by his face, it looks like he is rubbing his eyes, or trying to block us from seeing him. His feet are snuggled up so cute. She had a hard time getting a good picture because he is so crazy in there. He doesn't stop moving.


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## TTC74

That is a precious pic!


----------



## TTC74

What do you ladies know about sex during early pregnancy with women who have recurrent pregnancy loss? My RE has told us that we might want to avoid it "as a precaution." I can't find anything that actually says that it's a risk, though. Obviously I'm not interested in doing anything that will endanger this pregnancy. So, I intend to wait until I can talk to the RE some more. I'm just wondering what you all have heard about it or read about it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> What do you ladies know about sex during early pregnancy with women who have recurrent pregnancy loss? My RE has told us that we might want to avoid it "as a precaution." I can't find anything that actually says that it's a risk, though. Obviously I'm not interested in doing anything that will endanger this pregnancy. So, I intend to wait until I can talk to the RE some more. I'm just wondering what you all have heard about it or read about it.

My RE said it's completely fine as long as your not spotting or showing any sign of risk. He said to just be easy while DTD. So as long as u tell Dh to go easy on you, you should be good. :thumbup: But at the same time maybe just don't do it TOO often. It sounds like everything's going great so far so I personally don't think it'd hurt any. The reasoning behind not bding tho is because when a woman has an orgasm, it can cause the uterus to contract but still, I'm sure your LO is snug enough at this point.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh cool! Your baby graduated from a nerd to a battleship peg! :haha: I can't get enough of that ticker!


----------



## Michellebelle

TTC74 said:


> What do you ladies know about sex during early pregnancy with women who have recurrent pregnancy loss? My RE has told us that we might want to avoid it "as a precaution." I can't find anything that actually says that it's a risk, though. Obviously I'm not interested in doing anything that will endanger this pregnancy. So, I intend to wait until I can talk to the RE some more. I'm just wondering what you all have heard about it or read about it.

Honestly, I would hold off. I know a lot of women with recurrent miscarriages are put on pelvic rest. I'm putting myself on a self-imposed pelvic rest for the first trimester the next time I get pregnant.


----------



## Michellebelle

Chelsey, he is so cute!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I'm on 11dpo and still no AF! I thought for sure that AF would be here yesterday or the day before. Fx she waits a couple more days! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay, Mary! Great news.

AF arrived today, so onto this cycle of no fertility drugs! Anyone have any tips for trying naturally to give us the best chances? Supplements, timing tips, etc.?


----------



## TTC74

I like DHEA but I'm an older mom with low ovarian reserve. I was taking it for about 3 months when I got this BFP.


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, how much did you take each day? I think my prenatal has some, but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## TTC74

I was taking 50 mg a day. Most prenatals don't have DHEA. Many have DHA, tough. I'm not sure if you are confusing the two. DHA is an omega supplement. DHEA positively affects your hormonal structure to improve egg quality.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahhh I probably am confusing the two :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Yay, Mary! Great news.
> 
> AF arrived today, so onto this cycle of no fertility drugs! Anyone have any tips for trying naturally to give us the best chances? Supplements, timing tips, etc.?

My biggest tip would be to just make sure u BD every 2-3 days because you aren't sure as to when ur going to O since its non medicated, right? And I think you probably automatically do anything else I can think of at the moment. If I think of any other tips I'll let you know ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

The last time my temps basically went flat like it is right now was during my BFP cycle, lol. But I am cramping BAD today so I have a feeling AF will arrive by tomorrow. I'm hoping I can at least make it til then for an 11 day LP. Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh and Michelle, are u still planning on staying on the metformin for this cycle as well?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh yeah and anther thing, Angela's right about it being DHA and not DHEA in prenatals. I read a study about women who took DHEA for egg health and it did wonders for a lot of them compared to the group of women who were not taking DHEA. I actually bought a bottle awhile back but then I got my tubal DX so I never ended up trying them. I'd def look into it for you though!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the tips! I will definitely look into. And I'll be using opks too, so hopefully I can see when o time is getting close.

Mary, could the cramping be uterus stretching cramping? :) I'm hoping for you!


----------



## TTC74

That's funny, Michelle. I sent Mary a message earlier about my cramping uterus! Every once in a while it feels like I'm doing a dang crunch out of nowhere!


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh and yes! I will stay on the metformin.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, That actually crossed my mind a little earlier when I saw that Angela asked me about cramping in early pregnancy. That got me thinking because I had a lot of early pregnancy cramping. That would be crazy! But amazing! If my temp is still up tomorrow, I'll take one of my cheap Walmart tests that I've had laying around just incase. I have a feeling my temp will dive down tomorrow though and AF will show. We shall see! Fx :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well AF has just arrived. At least I know my LP is lengthening on its own! :thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes! A longer LP is great! Maybe your cycles regulating will give you a BFP soon. Wouldn't it be great if it happened for both of us next month?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes it would! I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us, but for you especially! ;)


----------



## TTC74

Yay for a longer LP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow, for some reason I was thinking today was Monday and was about to ask about ur scan Angela! Hahah! Apparently I completely forgot about thurs-sun of this week lol. Aiden being on summer vaca has me all messed up when it comes to what day it is! Plus Dh has been out of work for a couple of weeks, waiting to start their next job, so that's been making it even harder to remember what day it is lol. Idk why I was so sure it was Monday!!


----------



## TTC74

I don't know but I wish I was on your clock! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

This thread is going to be a zombie thread until Monday :( lol. And then it'll be quiet again until Michelle Os.. That's one thing about the start of the cycle I've always hated! Especially now that we (Michelle and I) seem to have similar cycle lengths so nobody's in the TWW. 

How long has it been since u all heard from Daphne and Pam? I need to get FB downloaded onto this phone so I can check in with Pam and the other ladies on the FB group they all started. Daphne was never on FB though so it's been a long time since I've heard from her.


----------



## Michellebelle

The Facebook group has been really quiet. I just posted a message over there. Hopefully people chime in on how they are doing!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi!!!! I'm here, I read along but forget to post lol. 

Matthew (Pam's son) turned 1 on the 6th. Such a cutie!!!! Jess is still dealing with her hyperemesis (spelling?) But doing pretty well. Luke turns a year old later this month. My baby girl turns a year old tomorrow! Cannot believe it! Haven't heard from Daphne but did see a video she posted on YouTube for Adam's bday. Seems all is well there, too! Jamie and Siena are doing well, she is such a little cutie!

That's all I have lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Kenna! :) I've heard from you and Jess but I never exchanged numbers with any of the other girls that moved over to the FB group. I feel horrible that Jess is having such a hard time again! I was really hoping she'd get to enjoy at least one of her pregnancies! Poor thing! 

Glad to hear everyone else is doing great as well! It's crazy that all of your LOs are turning 1 or have just turned 1 already!! Tell them all I said hi and I'll get FB on my new phone soon. It's super easy... I just never remember my passwords!! They're always on auto save on my phones so I don't have to manually type them in for years and of course forget them! But I'll just go on my old phone at some point and see if I can change my password from there still. We have wifi in our house so it should let me get on FB with it..

Alexia has been saying "mama" so clearly over the past week, but more so today! :) :) :) She's been saying dada for a while now but she's finally saying mama! Yay! :happydance: lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Tomorrow is scan day, Angela!!! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I'm so anxious - both nervous and excited all wrapped up in one!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I remember that feeling all too well! Everything's going to look as good as can be, I just know it!! ;) I'll say a little prayer tonight for you & your LO :)


----------



## TTC74

I'll take all the prayers I can get!


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting! Can't wait to hear everything!


----------



## TTC74

DH is so excited. I'm mostly scared now that it's so close. It's tough. I hope I'm as excited as he is tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

You will be! And I'm super excited to see a pic of your perfect little bean! :) What time is your appointment? I'm getting overly anxious now! I know everything will be okay but I'm anxious for you to get that confirmation and be able to get more excited yourself. All of the worrying in early pregnancy is terrible and unfortunately, all of us with fertility issues and who've suffered loss(s) will always worry in the back of our minds until our LOs are born. But, with each ultrasound and each appt where you get to hear the HB, all of the worries lessen more and more. After Tomorrow you'll be able to relax a little bit :)


----------



## froggyfrog

I will be stalking tomorrow for your update Angela! Can't wait to see your baby!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies. My appt is at 9:40 tomorrow morning.


----------



## froggyfrog

Which ticker is right? Are you 7bweeks, or 6+6?


----------



## TTC74

6+6. I can't seem to get the other one right even though I'm typing in the right date. So, tomorrow I'll be exactly 7 weeks.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's exciting! I was 6+6 our first scan and we heard his heartbeat super stong! Really excited for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

We heard the HB really well at exactly 7 weeks as well. Or actually we *saw* the HB really strong. For some reason there was no sound at that u/s but seeing it was just as Amazing!

Only 1hr and 20mins to go! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, your ticker is making me hungry. We get Aiden donut holes often and now Alls I'm going to think of is your baby everytime he's eating one hahaha :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol, on Wednesday it changes to a chicken nugget!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol! That's another one of Aidens favorite foods! I'm going to be seeing your LO everywhere haha!


----------



## TTC74

Heartbeat solid and strong at 129! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo!! I knew everything would look amazing today!! I'm so incredibly happy for you, Angela!! :wohoo:


----------



## froggyfrog

Congratulations!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela's quiet... But that's okay, She must be celebrating! :haha: Congrats Hun! I couldn't be happier for you! So glad you got that confirmation that you needed! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, do u not temp during AF or are ur temps truly that stable? I put fake temps on my chart for CDs 2-5 because my temps are usually wonky during AF anyhow, plus I temp vaginally so I'd prefer not to, at least while AF is heavy lol. I just noticed ur super stable temps and thought I'd see if you do the same as me. Idk why I don't make my CD2-5 temps look super stable like yours are instead of throwing them all over the place lol.


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies. I am truly over the moon! Hearing that heartbeat was a truly spiritual experience.


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michelle, do u not temp during AF or are ur temps truly that stable? I put fake temps on my chart for CDs 2-5 because my temps are usually wonky during AF anyhow, plus I temp vaginally so I'd prefer not to, at least while AF is heavy lol. I just noticed ur super stable temps and thought I'd see if you do the same as me. Idk why I don't make my CD2-5 temps look super stable like yours are instead of throwing them all over the place lol.


Those are my real temps! If it's the same tomorrow, I'm gonna try another thermometer just in case, but I have had five days of the exact same temp pre-o before. :shrug:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh wow! I've always wanted flat temps like that! Lol! I take stable or flat temps as a sign that your hormones are doing what they should. A lot of times waky temps lasting a majority of someone's cycle can signal a hormones imbalance/no O so that's where my flat temps logic comes from, lol. Idk if there's truth to it but I'm sticking with it for now lol. Fx you O naturally this cycle and your body produces that golden eggy for your sticky BFP! ;) fx fx fx!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck this month, Michelle!


----------



## froggyfrog

Are you just temping michelle, or will you opk too?


----------



## Jrepp

Yay Angela! So happy to hear that the baby looks great!

I don't know if I answered over in the FB group or not. We are doing pretty good. Yes, I am still dealing with hyperemesis. I currently have a picc line, that the doctor wants to remove next Thursday, but doesn't have a plan in place for continued hydration or medication since I'm still not able to handle the oral meds at all.

Luke is doing amazingly well. He's growing like a weed, and we have been discharged from almost all of his specialists. We have one more appointment with the allergist and one more with the GI and then we are done with both. He is walking now, and climbs on EVERYTHING. He doesn't listen at all, and continually pushes my buttons, but I love him just the same.


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Are you just temping michelle, or will you opk too?

I will definitely opk! I'll probably start around the weekend to make sure I don't miss the surge! I bet I won't O until at least 15 or 16 dpo, which is fine with me! Just hoping it's not day 24 or 25! I don't want too long of a cycle (unless it's a BFP cycle, of course!)


----------



## Michellebelle

Jrepp said:


> Yay Angela! So happy to hear that the baby looks great!
> 
> I don't know if I answered over in the FB group or not. We are doing pretty good. Yes, I am still dealing with hyperemesis. I currently have a picc line, that the doctor wants to remove next Thursday, but doesn't have a plan in place for continued hydration or medication since I'm still not able to handle the oral meds at all.
> 
> Luke is doing amazingly well. He's growing like a weed, and we have been discharged from almost all of his specialists. We have one more appointment with the allergist and one more with the GI and then we are done with both. He is walking now, and climbs on EVERYTHING. He doesn't listen at all, and continually pushes my buttons, but I love him just the same.

That's great news! I saw the video of him climbing on stuff on Facebook. It was adorable!

I hope they have a good plan in place or let you stay on the picc!


----------



## TTC74

Jrepp said:


> Yay Angela! So happy to hear that the baby looks great!
> 
> I don't know if I answered over in the FB group or not. We are doing pretty good. Yes, I am still dealing with hyperemesis. I currently have a picc line, that the doctor wants to remove next Thursday, but doesn't have a plan in place for continued hydration or medication since I'm still not able to handle the oral meds at all.
> 
> Luke is doing amazingly well. He's growing like a weed, and we have been discharged from almost all of his specialists. We have one more appointment with the allergist and one more with the GI and then we are done with both. He is walking now, and climbs on EVERYTHING. He doesn't listen at all, and continually pushes my buttons, but I love him just the same.

My youngest DD climbed on everything so much for a girl that we called her a monkey. She used to make me pull my hair out. I can't imagine how hairless I will be if it's a boy. :haha:

Glad all is well, and I hope they get your medical situation in check. Today was the first day that I could barely go an hour without the sensation of extreme queasiness. I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, we call Alexia our little monkey. She's all over the place already! She army crawls!

I hope they get a good plan set for you, Jess. And I'm so glad to hear luke is doing so good! I haven't been on FB in awhile so I haven't seen the videos (I'll have to get on there or you'll have to text me some videos :) ) But it sounds like he's a perfect little boy! I remember how into EVERYTHING Aiden was and I'm dreading it with Alexia! As I said above, she's already all over the place and isn't fully crawling yet! lol. She's going to be a wild one!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sitting in the waiting room for my first OB appointment, really excited to be here, but just realized that I have been spoiled by the amazing punctuality of my REs office. Guess those in and out days are over lol


----------



## Michellebelle

It's true! Those REs are so efficient!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I hear that, Chelsey! That was def one thing I missed about my REs office, although my usual OBs usually pretty quick with me. They were all SO excited to see I was finally pregnant... It's almost like they all waited for me to come in! Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle I hope you and I both O around CD16 because we're so close in CDs this month. Then we'll be in the TWW together and I can obsess over u testing! :) That's one thing I told myself I wouldn't start doing yet. I know my odds are really slim when it comes to natural conception so I don't want to put DH and I through all that again. Im going with the if it happen it happens approach ATM. We'll see how long that lasts though! lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just realized I forgot to say Happy 12 weeks yesterday, Chelsey! You reached a major pregnancy milestone! :) Congrats!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thank you mary! I'm almost out of first tri! Time is definitely flying by!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

And it will keep flying by! Before we know it your LO will be here and Alexia will be turning 1! If your almost a week late like I was, there's a good chance you could have him on Alexia's birthday :) I'm anxious to see how close to her birthday you come! lol


----------



## froggyfrog

They actually told me that they won't let me go late. She said that they induce most ivf patients because they know the exact due date and it prevents a stillborn since after 40 weeks the placentas functionality decreases. So if he doesn't come early, I bet he is born right on Jan 25th!


----------



## TTC74

I didn't know that about going late! DH was actually asking me today about whether it mattered if you were a little early or a little late. Very interesting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hm, my REs and OBs both said going to 42wks is completely fine. I was actually scheduled for induction @b41wks. They said its best to let them stay in the womb as long as possible (without going past 42wks). I guess all REs and doctors in general have different views on things though. With me having an IVF pregnancy as well, the docs kept saying "even though we know your exact date of conception, "full term" is considered to be anywhere from 37 weeks until 42 weeks so your not technically late until 42 weeks." I kept saying "I hope I'm not going to be late again!" Or "oh shoot, I'm late again!" lol and that was the answer they all kept giving me. Seeing as your doctor went through fertility issues herself, she just may be taking EXTRA precautions with you because she knows what you've been through.. Plus you can schedule an induction anytime after I believe 38 weeks so if she's willing to do it the moment you hit 40 weeks, that's awesome! Especially because I noticed out of us girls on here who tracked bbt and stuff to KNOW when we Oed, a majority of us were late (past 40 wks) lol and our docs didn't want to induce until at least 41wks, unless there was another issue of course. I'd say your lucky your doc wants to get Gage out of you ASAP! You'll be so happy at the end of pregnancy! The end is the worst.. Ur uncomfortable and just want that baby out of you! LOL. I even felt that way wth Aiden and as you all know, my pregnancy with him was AMAZING! But regardless, once u hit 36-37 weeks ur like "okay.. Anyyyy time now!" lol.

A killer migraine just hit me in the middle of typing that so I hope I even made sense! I'm seeing blurry spots and diamonds. Ugh! I better say bye for now as I'm sure staring at this screen isn't helping any!


----------



## Michellebelle

Took an opk this morning. It's not dark enough to be a positive, but is dark enough that I could O around cd 14 or 15! I'll keep testing to make sure we don't miss it! The earliest we can bd is probably Monday, so I hope I don't get the surge before then!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Took an opk this morning. It's not dark enough to be a positive, but is dark enough that I could O around cd 14 or 15! I'll keep testing to make sure we don't miss it! The earliest we can bd is probably Monday, so I hope I don't get the surge before then!

I was just coming on to ask u about ur OPKs! Fx we both O CD 14-16! Why can't you BD until Monday, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Took an opk this morning. It's not dark enough to be a positive, but is dark enough that I could O around cd 14 or 15! I'll keep testing to make sure we don't miss it! The earliest we can bd is probably Monday, so I hope I don't get the surge before then!
> 
> I was just coming on to ask u about ur OPKs! Fx we both O CD 14-16! Why can't you BD until Monday, if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

I had a colposcopy last week, and my doc says no bd for a week after so that there is no chance of infection!


----------



## Michellebelle

Are you doing opks, Mary?

It's been awhile since I've done opks, and I can't remember how long it usually takes them to turn positive for me! I'm just gonna watch them closely, and bd Monday regardless and hope I don't get a positive tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am not at this time. I don't want to get too wrapped up in TTC again, especially since we wouldn't have the money or coverage for IVF yet so I'm trying not to let myself get sucked into the mind set of "I NEED TO GET PREGNANT NOW OR ELSE!!!" like I was with Alexia. I have ur cycle and TWW to obsess over instead. And then when U get ur BFP I can obsess over ur bfps and betas like I did with Chelsey and Angela lol :)

It almost looks like I Oed 1-2 days ago but I THINK my temp will dip back down for O closer to CD15-16. I'm pretty sure the last 3 months that I've been temping again my temp has risen and then dropped again so hopefully it'll follow the same pattern this cycle. I don't like Oing too early, plus I don't want to see AF that soon! I hate AF, especially in the summer! It was def a nice break having no AF for 9 months! lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Interesting! Your temp is higher today, but that would mean a pretty early O. I'm curious to see if your hunch is right!


----------



## TTC74

I will be interested to see what your temp does tomorrow too. I hope you don't O until CD14+. It would be nice to see you consistently on a nice, healthy cycle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm hoping the same as you, Angela! I would love to keep Oing no earlier then CD14, especially since I ALWAYS Oed between CD11-12 while TTC Alexia. Maybe Oing later will do the trick. I honestly do wonder if my tube spasmed and has been open or if the serrapeptase enzymes worked because of both what my RE said about it looking "normal" before IVF and because I've read a lot lately about it taking 1-2 years on average for women with one tube and ovary to conceive and I was just barely over that 2yr make but I didn't time BD properly for the first few months either so idk, maybe I could've fallen pregnant naturally before if my eggs took a little more time to mature and other factors like that. Idk, just a thought! I'm VERY happy that we did IVF even if we could've conceived naturally if we tried a little longer, just because of Alexia. I couldn't imagine life without her so everything def worked out as it should have last time and I know it'll work out the way it should this time too. That's a big reason I'm not full on jumping into TTC this time.. I don't want to feel AS disappointed if it can't happen for us again. As much as I'd LOVE to have another, I'm happy with our little family as it is. But of course I'd feel so incredibly blessed to be able to add just 1 more sometime before Alexia's 2 1/2-3yrs. Fx for the future! Maybe my tube will work some magic for us :) Anywhoo, here's to the future and hopefully Michelle's BFP cycle! :) :) :)

Angela, this is the most progress you've had in pregnancy while TTC this time around, right? If so, congrats on that! :) I know this LO is your rainbow! S/he looks perfect already! When will u have another scan?


----------



## TTC74

Next scan is Thursday. I can't wait! Last time, baby stopped growing at 6+1 and we never saw a steady heartbeat. So, my 7 week scan with a healthy bean and a healthy heartbeat makes this the most successful pregnancy. I'm so eager to see my little bean again. I'll be 8+4 on Thursday. So, I'm hoping DH and I will see the LO moving! I'm so eager that I'm beside myself!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary, you have frozen embryos right? I know it's much cheaper to do a frozen transfer. When we are ready for another baby, it will cost around 3000.


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Mary, you have frozen embryos right? I know it's much cheaper to do a frozen transfer. When we are ready for another baby, it will cost around 3000.

I do but we aren't positive about using them, sadly. It breaks both of our hearts thinking of those little beans not being used but as u know, we weren't able to use DHs swimmers so if we were to do IVF again, we'd be using his because his treatment and everything would be way done and over with by then. We just didn't have time for the treatment last time because my good insurance would've been shut off before we could get it all done. It all worked out perfectly though and I wouldn't have it any other way when it comes to Alexia but if we were to have another, especially paying for it all out of pocket, we'd like to use his swimmers. He has SUPER sperm, no joke lol so I know he'd love to use it, Although he doesn't care either way. He loves Alexia all the same. I personally would prefer to use his swimmers though and that's why I'm hoping so badly that we end up with a natural miracle pregnancy before even having to embark on another full round of IVF. A girl can hope!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela I can't wait to see your LO again either! Thursday's only 4 days away! :) yay! I'm sure s/he will be moving around in there like crazy! (Unless it's a lazy day for your LO! lol) Can't wait to see the new pics!


----------



## Michellebelle

Totally makes sense, Mary about not wanting to get too focused on ttc. That being said, I do hope you get a natural BFP! It's nice to just be more relaxed and casual about it though. Even though I'm doing opks, temping, and DH and I are going to try to get timing right, because I'm not doing a medicated cycle, I feel very relaxed!

I'd love to get a surprise BFP, but I know as long as my colposcopy results come back fine, knowing we'll go back to medicated cycles next month makes me feel confident my BFP will happen soon, even if it takes a few months!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I was right.. My temps dipped back down today. Way down, actually. Maybe O will be today. I do have fertile CM but as of now it's just watery and usually I have a few days of watery and then EW so hopefully I have another couple of days before O. I need to try and BD 1 of the 2 days leading up to O. Somethings telling me I'll O on day 16 like the past couple of months so we'll just have to BD tonight and CD 14... And maybe more..lol :)


----------



## TTC74

I'm really annoyed. I suddenly started having contraction type sensations late last night that have lasted into today. I realize that they are very likely just uterine stretching but my RE told me to call with any concerns. His nurse is a total bitch, though, who blew me off like she always does and hasn't even called me back. It's not like it took me 2 days to get a dr ordered progesterone script called in by this bitch. Or rather it's exactly like that! This woman does not care about patients.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ugh, they the worst angela. I'm sorry she sucks as a person. You would think she would be more considerate being she is in a line of business that requires that. Is there any way you can speak to your Dr and make a complaint?


----------



## TTC74

I am going to make a complaint. I've been through too much with this woman. I called back and finally caught her. So, I have an appt to go in and get checked out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## froggyfrog

Well I'm glad she worked you in. Let us know how it goes !


----------



## TTC74

My appt is more than 5 hours away. I'm so nervous.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ugh! Angela, I just wrote a long rant about ur nurse and then it erased on me! I can't stand when that happens!!! 

I'll jump ahead... In the meantime to help u feel better, I had TONS of cramping in pregnancy, especially during first tri. I can't even count the number of times that I had both DH and I in a panick because I was so sure something was wrong but thankfully I always had an appt or scan within a day or two so I didn't have to worry for long before I found out everything was perfect in there. I truly think everything will be just fine today but I also completely understand why you'd want to see your doctor ASAP. Unless someone's been through fertility issues, they don't realize that our worrying doesn't just stop after concieving.. They go on and on until we have our LOs in our arms. That's why that stupid nurse needs to learn this shit if she's going to be any good at what she does! We don't have the patience to wait and see what's going on after everything we've been through! Ugh! So yeah, cramping is super common in early pregnancy so TRY not to think the worst. As you said, it's probably just stretching of your uterus. I'd get pretty strong cramps at times too. Scary ones. And thankfully they weren't caused by anything bad and that gives me lots of hope that your cramps are caused from the same thing mine were. I'll say a prayer for you and I'll be stalking for an update! Good luck Hun! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Has it been 5 hours yet?! lol


----------



## froggyfrog

^wss


----------



## TTC74

Heart rate solid at 171! &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww!! Yay!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! Glad everything is going so well, Angela! I'm so happy for you!!!

Gives me hope that my healthy baby is right around the corner too. :)


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies. I've been "graduated" to the OB. I have my intake appt next Thursday.


----------



## froggyfrog

Awesome congrats angela! How long are you on progesterone for? 

I *think* I felt the baby tonight. It felt like someone was flicking the inside of my uterus. I Googled "feels like some is flicking inside of my uterus 13 weeks" it it popped right up. So I'm hoping I feel more soon!


----------



## TTC74

Yay for feeling baby move! 

Will you find out baby's gender? When will you find out? 

I'm actually not sure how long I'm on progesterone. I guess I'll ask the OB. Probably an important question.


----------



## froggyfrog

We already know his gender, we did pgd so we found out after my first beta. We are having a boy! Hid name is Gage Matthew.


----------



## TTC74

That's a beautiful name. 

I'm going to ask about when they will do the genetic screen when I go in for my intake next Thursday. I'll be almost 10 weeks then, and I know that's when they usually do it. So, fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So happy for you Angela! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

How are your OPKs looking, Michelle? 

I haven't BDed hardly at all this month.. Especially not around my usual fertile period. I've been too darn tired by the time we've been getting our "alone time" over the past few nights. Hopefully I won't be too tired tonight but we're having a beach day today and that usually wipes me out so we'll see. I'll be okay if we miss O.. As long as I don't mess up temping so I know how long my LP is this cycle.


----------



## Michellebelle

Still negative and not getting much darker, so looks like I still have a bit of a wait!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahhh a beach day! That sounds like so much fun, Mary! I'll just be spending my day behind my desk at work haha. Not too exciting.


----------



## Michellebelle

How was the beach yesterday, Mary?

Low temp and almost positive opk this morning! Time to get to BDing! If I do O in the next day or two, it will be earlier than usual for me on an non medicated cycle, which gives me hope the metformin and vitamins I'm taking may be doing something good.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay for the almost positive OPK and temp dip! I'm sure O is right around the corner! For you and me both! I have very fertile CM today and am pretty sure O will be either today or tomorrow but I ended up drinking at the beach yesterday with my best friend and didn't feel like temping this morning, especially since I knew it'd probably be an off temp any how because we were up pretty late. I'm so thankful my Dh and my bffs DH offered to be our DDs yesterday so us girls could have some fun time getting drunk on the beach :haha: It was a really fun day & night! The kids had a blast (my bffs son is 5 days older then Aiden and they're best friends too so we always have a good time when all of us get together!) and Alexia was amazing all day. I couldn't have asked for a better day.. Well I do wish it wasn't so windy but that's my only complaint! lol We're in the middle of planning a little weekend vaca for us and the kids hopefully the second week of August. I'm trying to plan it around DHs work and AF lol. I promised Aiden we would stay in a hotel on the beach for a couple nights this summer and i intend to keep my promise! :) 

So you know what's really messed up?! I found out yesterday that my best friends little sister, who has been like my little sister for years and she's actually my cousin through marriage too, is with my ex husband!!! She has a baby, pretty much abandoned him and started doing drugs and now her brothers have been raising her son and my ex has a daughter who's 7 and I'm honestly scared for her to be alone with her. I'm going to get ahold of my previous stepdaughters mother (idk how else to refer to her.. "Ex-stepdaughter" kinda sounds cruel to me lol) and let her know some stuff that I really think she needs to know. I'm 200% happy with my DH and I could care less about my ex being with anyone but come on, my little cousin was just dating his brother and THOUGHT her baby was my exs brother and he was there for her son for a good 6 months before he learned it wasn't his kid.. How can u be with someone who just did that to your brother?! You know? I am beyond myself. He's known her since she was 5-6 years old because he used to hang out with my boyfriend I was with from the time I was 14-16 and I used to bring my little cousin to do almost everything with us. That's disgusting in my opinion. He was 16 when she was 5 and knew her and now is DTD with her?? Yuck! It wouldn't be so bad if they were both older right now but she's still only 18 and he's almost 30.. That's not okay in my eyes especially if the guy has known the girl since she was just barely out of diapers. Ugh! Sorry for the rant LOL. Even my DH is a little mad about this. It's just wrong given all the cercumstances. I didn't even tell u all the half of it when it comes to their kids. I just really don't want my past step daughter hurt. She's such a good little girl and deserves better. How is my cousin going to take care of my exs daughter when she happily tells people that she doesn't love her own kid like she should and that she's a bad mother.. Those were her exact words to me a couple of weeks ago. Alright I better stop or I could go on for hours! lol. Thanks for listening! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so tired and don't know if I'm going to end up BDing tonight and today could possibly be O. Maybe Dh will spark things up when we lay down. I'm so tired already though so hopefully I can stay awake long enough! If I miss O, that's okay. I do hope I catch it because u never know when that lucky month might happen but we shall see. Hopefully we see a temp rise for both of us within the next day or two, Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> Awesome congrats angela! How long are you on progesterone for?
> 
> I *think* I felt the baby tonight. It felt like someone was flicking the inside of my uterus. I Googled "feels like some is flicking inside of my uterus 13 weeks" it it popped right up. So I'm hoping I feel more soon!


I just saw this post.. I DEF felt some flickering type movement right around 12-13 weeks as well and week by week theyd keep getting stronger. Around 19-20 weeks, they were strong enough where I could actually say "That was a real big kick!", although the majority of the hard kicking didn't start until around 25 weeks. It's so crazy how much our LOs grow in the last trimester of pregnancy! They grow fast the whole pregnancy but last tri they grow even quicker than quick! lol. That's so exciting your starting to feel some action in there! :)


----------



## Amy101

My husband and I been together for 16 years, we have 2 boys who are 7 and 14 and we thought we were through with having kids, but my husband wants to try for one more (and so do I) we are hoping for a girl, but a healthy baby is what we want most :) 

I had essure reversed last month (permanent implanted birth control) so our chances for pregnancy is about 50-70%. So I feel as though I have everything ready and set up to conceive, I got the ferrying microscope, pre-seed, I also have ovulation test strips as back up.... My cycle is typically 28 days and OV on day 14 or 15, but this this reversal, my last cycle was 37 days :( 

right now I'm on CD 4 and I would love to have some buddies so we could drive each other crazy with all this :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Welcome! Hopefully you guys concieve quickly! And it's very common for your cycles to be a little wacky right after birth control so that doesn't surprise me that your last cycle was a bit longer. Fx for a "normal" cycle this month! :) I always suggest temping your BBT to new women on our thread.. It'll teach you so much about your cycle and how long ur LP really is because you'll know exactly when u O. But OPKs and ferning are good detectors as well but while ur cycles are regulating from your birth control being removed, temping wouldn't be a bad idea to show you exactly what's going on. If you have any questions feel free to ask away! Most of us are quite knowledgeable at this point! ;) And anytime you need to vent or whatever, we're happy to listen! We need some new comers on here. I can't remember the last time we had a new girl join us and really stick around lol. I wish you a ton of luck and lots of baby dust your way! Fingers crossed that this will be ur month!

Ps. When your doing ur OPKs, feel free to post pics! We all obsess over OPK and HPT pics! lol and we'll help u decide if it's positive if you'd like us or need us to :) GL!!

I saw your TTC #3.. So are my DH and I.. Well we arent trying trying right now.. More just not trying but not preventing, hoping we will get lucky along the way. We were TTC for 25 cycles before we finally conceived our baby girl with the help of IVF and she's now 6 months old and she's our little miracle but still, we would be absolutely shocked and over the moon for a surprise BFP. Keeping my fingers crossed! I only have one tube and ovary and unfortunately my remaining tube is blocked :( I'm so grateful for our baby girl and am OKAY if we can't have another but as I said, id be over the moon if we happen to be one of those miraculous cases of falling pregnant with blocked tube. You never know! I'm mostly on here right now to support others and I am still temping and trying in little ways I guess.. I just can't put us through actually trying and going nuts when we know our odds are extremely slim, you know? So I live vicariously through you ladies right now to feed my TTC obsession that I seem to have lol :thumbup: I thought I'd tell you a little about myself


----------



## TTC74

Welcome Amy! Here's to hoping your TTC journey is brief. Many of us struggled a long time but there have been plenty of women who popped in to introduce themselves and then popped away to the pregnancy boards before we knew it! Good luck!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I personally skipped the pregnancy boards. I couldn't handle seeing anything bad that people might have happen to them and stuff like that, u know? I drove myself insane worrying without the pregnancy boards chiming in lol. I just stuck to talking with you ladies :) I consider you all true friends though. I don't think I'll even fully lose touch with any of you. I'll always try and stay in contact for the rest of my life.. You girls have gotten me through so much and I'm forever grateful for our little BnB family :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I did manage to BD last night, yay! lol. And I'm almost certain today's O. I had crazy O pains this morning and afternoon so it looks like we should've caught O! Hopefully if no BFP, my LP will at least lengthen by another couple of days :) fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome, Amy! Hope you get your BFP soon! How great you and DH decided to try for a third!

Mary, that is great you got in bd time! I'm not sure here if today is O or it will be tomorrow. DH and I bded early yesterday evening and this evening so we will be covered! I'm sure we'll do it again tomorrow just in case!

I've felt a little aches on both sides today, so not sure which side I'll o from. It seemed like the left was a little stronger.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Somethings making me feel extremely hopeful for you this cycle, Michelle. This is ur first un medicated cycle in a while and maybe your body just needed a little break from the meds and O will when your body knows your eggs ready rather then having to trigger.. Maybe that will make all the difference in the world, especially since your on metformin now.. That can't hurt any! I'm keeping my fingers crossed tight for u! I couldn't fully get out what I was trying to say but hopefully you'll catch my drift lol. Good luck!! Fx we both see temp rises tomorrow! I love how our cycles have been right on track with each other's. Let's keep it going until you have ur BFP by the end of this TWW :) FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

I know! I love that it seems like we will be in the TWW together!

And I feel good about this cycle and knowing that if it doesn't work, we will hop back into meds next cycle. This break is nice, and I feel like my body did need it. 

I'm ready to be pregnant again... And this time have it work out!


----------



## TTC74

Fx Michelle!


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, looks like you probably Oed with that nice temp jump!

No O here yet. I bet it happens today. I'm gonna try to get in one more BD session with DH!


----------



## aidensmommy1

With your temp dip & positive OPK, I'm betting O is today for you as well, Michelle! :) Fx for a nice temp rise tomorrow!

And I agree that I'm probably 1dpo today. FF tried telling me that I Oed on CD12 but once I took away one fake temp that I entered, it went away. It was dotted lines any how so I'm sure it would've changed tomorrow but it just didn't even make sense, even with that other temp lol.


----------



## Michellebelle

How is everyone doing? I hope I Oed on Saturday! That would make my timing really good. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was going to say it looks like ur 2dpo to me too, Michelle! :) That's kinda cool how both of our 1 & 2dpo temps were the same as the other lol. I'm crossing my fingers very tight for you! You def got plenty of BDing in! :thumbup: Can't wait for test time!! Fx fx fx!


----------



## froggyfrog

Looking good michelle!! I'll be stalking!!!

My migraines have been extremely excruciating for the last week. I called in and got a prescription and it stopped working. Friday night was so bad I couldn't move, I called the midwife on call and she was concerned so told me to go into the ER. I had a CT done with dye to check for blood clots and it came back normal as well as my blood work. Pain meds aren't helping. They lower the pain but don't take it away, so now I have to follow up with a neurologist, but just found out they don't have an opening until September 30th.


----------



## Amy101

Thank you ladies for the nice welcome!! I will be more then happy to post my pictures of my OPK's and BFN OR BFP pics!! You all seem like a happy and caring group and I'm excited to be apart of this group.... I'm currently CD 7, I'm hoping my cycle will normalize and go back to being 28 CD, and not 37 &#128545; the DH and I been BDing every other day, and once I'm in my fertile window every day (and sometimes we sneak in another quicky...lol) I'm really hoping to have another baby!!!! If I don't conceive in the next 5 months, I will be s Hercules for an HSG (I had one for to confirm placement of the Essure, and hurt &#128553;) 

I'm so excited to share all the news, good or bad :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, that's my plan as well. Since we believe my tube is blocked, we're waiting about 5 months and going for a repeat HSG and hoping and praying we'll see due flowing through this time! I have a little feeling my tube spasmed or maybe the enzymes I was taking to eat up scar tissue did the trick.. You never know! And with BDing every other day, I bet you'll concieve pretty quick! Fx! You certainly will have BDed enough in ur fertile window! Did you have to try for long with your first two?


----------



## Amy101

my first was a surprise, and my second was planned but I did not use OPK or temp, or anything and within 3 months we conceived. I feel like this time will be different because of the surgery I had on my tubes to reverse ensure. I'm also taking fertility aid, and Serrapeptase in hopes for early conception and prevent scar tissue from forming. fingers crossed!


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Looking good michelle!! I'll be stalking!!!
> 
> My migraines have been extremely excruciating for the last week. I called in and got a prescription and it stopped working. Friday night was so bad I couldn't move, I called the midwife on call and she was concerned so told me to go into the ER. I had a CT done with dye to check for blood clots and it came back normal as well as my blood work. Pain meds aren't helping. They lower the pain but don't take it away, so now I have to follow up with a neurologist, but just found out they don't have an opening until September 30th.

Ugh, that sucks! Is there anything they can do before then?


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx for you, Mary and Amy!

Yesterday and today I've been feeling a little achiness on my left side, so I bet that's the side I ovulated from, which is exciting to me, because I feel like it's been on the right more the last few times.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amy, serrapeptase is what I took while TTC #2 and although we ended up doing IVF, my doctor said my tube looked "normal" when he performed my SHG (like an HSG) right before IVF and I don't know what he meant by that but maybe the serrapeptase worked for me? Fx! I've seen it work for many others and I'll be praying it heals any scar tissue u may have as well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fx Michelle!!!!! 

I've been having crazy cramping over the last 3days and my TWW temps are pretty low compared to my past few cycles so I'm almost wondering if I had failed O or whatever and AF is going to arrive early..? Idk. But Alls I do know is this cramping needs to stop ASAP! Maybe it's constipation.. Seeing as I'm always having issues with that! Ugh! 

Chelsey and Angela, I just saw they came out with new pregnancy gummys made specifically for constipation. I thought I'd let u know because if I saw them when I was pregnant with Alexia, I would've snatched them up in a heartbeat! lol


----------



## TTC74

I saw that, Mary! It looks like they have a whole line of pregnancy symptom natural aids. I'm going to have to check them out!

Did anyone see in the news this new Ava product? It's like a fertility fitbit. Very interesting.


----------



## froggyfrog

There is a theory about your heart rate when you ovulate and when your pregnant. There is a thread that talks about the fitbit in first tri. Super crazy stuff! 

I'll have to look into those natural remedies. My constipation is the worst!


----------



## froggyfrog

What is the brand?


----------



## TTC74

I think it's called trunatal if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I believe Angela is right about the brand. I'll text you when I see the commercial next before I forget the brand again lol. But I'm pretty positive Angela got it :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 14 weeks Chelsey! I just realized it was Wednesday! My weeks changed on a Wednesday while pregnant with Alexia too so it's easy for me to remember when another week has passed for you :) It's still so crazy to me how much so many things in our IVF cycles/pregnancies are so similar to one another!


----------



## TTC74

My OB intake is tomorrow. I won't even get to see the OB, though. They will schedule my first appt. I hope it's soon. I'm a little over 9 weeks. So, it's almost time for my genetic screening.


----------



## aidensmommy1

That's exciting, Angela! Can't wait to know the gender and get confirmation that all is a-okay :)


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting Angela!

Not much to report over here. 5 dpo and not much happening, though you can bet this weekend I'm going to be paying close attention to see if I feel any possible symptoms! 

I do feel really relaxed this cycle. While it would be nice to have a BFP this time, I feel good about a medicated cycle next time too.


----------



## TTC74

My appt went as expected. I gave the nurse medical history. She gave me all the technical details about how my medical treatment would proceed. The only stressful part is that it is unclear whether my qnatal (formerly Maternit21) will be covered by insurance. I feel that this test is essential but the expense if it isn't covered is outrageous. The insurance company says that I just need to have the doctor fill out a preauthorization. So, I called them to get started filling it out. I just haven't heard back from them yet. 

My first actual OB appt is Aug 17th. They will do an ultrasound to be sure all is well. 

I also ordered an at home fetal monitor this morning. So, hopefully be early-mid week, I'll be listening to baby's heartbeat at home!


----------



## froggyfrog

I LOVE my doppler. I listen to him at least every other day. It's especially helpful when I'm having round ligament pain and I want to check on him. Or like yesterday when I was searching for my phone I dropped in my car and smashed my belly trying to reach it, it hurt me so bad when I got back up but it was higher up so it was just me squishing my guts, but dh wanted us to listen to him just in case.


----------



## TTC74

How far along were you when you first heard his heartbeat, Chelsey? I will be 10+ weeks when mine arrives.


----------



## froggyfrog

I have the sonoline b and heard him at 9 weeks. But don't feel discouraged if you don't find it right away. That was me playing with it daily for a week.


----------



## aidensmommy1

How have u ladies been liking this heat? LOL. It's been overly hot here for 2 weeks now! Ugh! I want it to cool down!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I am very ready for a break from the heat! I'll need to hit up the pool soon if this continues.


----------



## aidensmommy1

It looks like I might be getting a little break from the heat today! News is saying low 70s will be our high today. Yessss!!! lol :) 

Did you see someone in NH actually won the lottery jackpot?! I hopped out of bed to check my ticket haha but it wasn't me :(. I am happy someone in NH won it though. I've never seen a winning lottery ticket of even half that amount in NH. Good for whoever bought it (although I do wish it were me!! Haha)


----------



## TTC74

Heat! Omg! It's killing me here in FL. I cannot wait for cooler weather. 

My fetal Doppler should be here tomorrow. I'm pretty excited about that. I think I have a good shot of finding baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks.


----------



## froggyfrog

I feel like I'm dying if I'm outside too long. It's horrible! 

I bought some scratch tickets yesterday. I spent 6 dollars and won 10, so I'll be heading back in today to exchange for more tickets. Every now and then I buy a ticket! Can't win if you don't play!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg Chelsey, I'm a scratch ticket addict! I want to go to the store now just because you mentioned it! lol. They have these new $3 ones here and I keep winning $25 or $50 on them. Well I won at least 25 everyday last week but this week I've been losing a lot so I def have spent probably half of my winnings lol. One of these days I will hit $10k or more and that's why I can't stop playing haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey it's so weird looking at the date in your signature because mine says 5/16/15 ands yours is 5/16/16. That's still so awesome to me lol. I thank my grandmother every day for helping us both on her bday  I prayed for you just as much as I prayed for myself so I know she heard me ;)


----------



## TTC74

Got my fetal monitor today. I couldn't find baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks with a tilted uterus but DH said he found it for 3-5 seconds with the headphones on. He says the LO is behind the placenta.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Grr I just wrote a long post a then swiped my finger the wrong way on my phone and POOF! The whole page went away. Hate when that happens!!! So I think AF will be arriving by tomorrow because I started getting strong cramps within the last hour. Fun fun..NOT! I strongly dislike having to deal with AF every month! Us women have it so much harder then men. I look at Alexia and feel bad that she'll have to go through this AF cramping and all the other womenly things one day. Hopefully AF doesn't show today instead of tomorrow. I used to have a 13 day LP so I was hoping for an LP of at least 12 days this cycle (it's been increasing every cycle I've charted PP so far) but as long as it's at least 11 days, I'm happy with that.

Angela, a lot of women say they don't hear the HB until 13-20 (that's the most common time frame I've seen anyway) and some have to wait even longer then that. Sometimes it's hard because the baby might not be in a great position or something like that so def don't ever let it discourage you or worry you. It's really fun to have to play around with in the meantime! I hope you find the HB very very soon! Oh and with Alexia I felt implantation pains very strong so when we were at my doctors appts early on I was able to tell them exactly where to go and it worked everytime. The OBs would always seem to try and start looking on the right side of my belly but because of how strong implantation was in that one spot, I knew right where she would be found. Did you feel any strong pains in one particular spot in your TWW or even now is there a spot you feel random feelings in a lot? If so, try that spot first next time and maybe you'll hear something ;) Good luck on your search! lol


----------



## froggyfrog

The similarities in our stories are crazy mary! I hope af is not mean to you! 

Angela, look up on YouTube your particular brand of doppler you will probably find some videos to help you find the baby. What brand did you get? I did read that a tilted uterus can make it more difficult, and if your dh found it I would stay in that same area. I find gage in the same spot every time. I can tell when he is sleeping because he stays still, and when he is awake I have to chase him with the wand!


----------



## froggyfrog

Also, that's how it started with me finding him too, just barely heard him a few times for a few seconds, now I hear him every time!


----------



## aidensmommy1

You girls are really making me wish i got an at home Doppler! lol. I was going to but kept hearing negative things about them. Now because of you, I know I def want to purchase one if we're blessed with another baby one day :)


Michelle, have u tested at all this cycle?


----------



## TTC74

I got the sonoline B and I totally youtubed how to use it! lol. I'll just have to keep hunting for baby until baby is more cooperative (and bigger)!


----------



## Michellebelle

BFNs so far here, but only 10 dpo so I know I still have a chance! Not really feeling any symptoms. Feel a little achiness on both sides in uterus/ovary area but I've felt that the last few cycles, so don't think it means anything.


----------



## Jrepp

Hey hey hey!!!!!!!!!! I am absolutely horrible at checking in here, but I am totally working on it. 

Luke had his first birthday today. I have bawled many times thinking about how far we have come this past year, and how amazing this little man is. 

We also found out that Luke is going to have a little BROTHER. We are over the moon excited for Logan Edward Allen to arrive in December, but a bit sad that we aren't having a little girl. Guess we'll have to go for a third in awhile.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats again, Jess!! :happydance: And trust me, boys are much easier, even from the start! lol. Hopefully you'll get your girl with baby #3 ;)


----------



## TTC74

I hate being a worry wart, but I am worrying. I have been symptom free for about a week now. No sore boobs. No morning sickness. Nothing. I know that these symptoms come and go and stay gone after the second trimester, but I am concerned for being in the 10th week.


----------



## aidensmommy1

So AF actually showed last night so I guess I only had a 10 day LP :( It's def better then 9 days tho so I'll take it for now. My period cramps have been so so strong since having Alexia. Ugh. I actually need to lay down and rest for the first 2 days of AF now. I never had cramping this bad in the past. Hopefully it doesn't mean anything as for my uterus. Alexia caused a prolapse and kicked/kicks like a soccer player so I guess I wouldn't be too surprised if there's some slight scarring to my uterus or something like that. Well I'm going to take some Advil and go lay back down while I have the chance. 

Michelle, I'm liking how your chart looks.. Fx ur temp stays up there tomorrow for your BFP :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I hate being a worry wart, but I am worrying. I have been symptom free for about a week now. No sore boobs. No morning sickness. Nothing. I know that these symptoms come and go and stay gone after the second trimester, but I am concerned for being in the 10th week.

My sore boobs completely went away for most of the pregnancy around 8-9 weeks and I had horrible morning sickness the whole time BUT I experienced vanishing symptoms in early pregnancy with Aiden and I do know a lot of my friends and other women on here experienced the same. I asked my RE about symptoms going away later in first tri/second tri and he said it's because our body's become used to the rise in progesterone. So all of the symptoms you had were probably all caused from the progesterone when it comes down to it but thankfully for you, your body has gotten used to it :) For me, i know my body got used to it because the sickness did calm down after I stopped my progesterone but Alexia kept it going just enough for me to still be sick & uncomfortable lol. I think this sounds completely normal and hopefully u won't get much more sickness from here on. Hope this helps some!


----------



## TTC74

I called the OB. They set an appt for me to come in at 3:30 for an ultrasound. I should be excited but I'm terrified. People shouldn't lose babies. It makes mommies crazy.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Angela. And I agree. It does drive mommies crazy having to even worry about something so awful! I know everything will be okay though and I'm betting your body just got used to the progesterone increase at this point. I'll say a prayer for you :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Keep us updated! I'm sure everything is fine and it's just normal. My symptoms came and went before tapering off.


----------



## TTC74

Baby is fine! I'm so relieved!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay, great news! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I knew all was good but I'm very excited to see another pic of your LO! I love that your OB has been doing ultrasounds to check everything out for you when your feeling very worried. A lot of OBs won't offer extra u/s without having to basically beg them lol. So glad LO is safe and sound :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I really like how your temps are looking. I like the pattern that started 4 days ago. Fx it stays right on up there! Come on BFP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Holy cow Chelsey! 15 weeks already!! I feel like I just said happy 12 weeks to you last week lol. Before you know it you'll be holding your baby boy in your arms! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I got a clear BFN this morning, so I'm pretty sure it didn't happen this cycle unfortunately. And I've been feeling all day like AF will arrive soon. I'd actually love if she arrived today, so I can have an RE appt tomorrow before the weekend and start this next cycle, which WILL be my BFP cycle!


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope she doesn't show and you have a bfp coming michelle, but if she does I'm really excited for this cycle for you!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary, I know! It's so crazy how fast it's going! I hope it doesn't start slowing down though! Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying being pregnant, but Im so anxious for January to get here so I can meet him!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, it'll keep going by fast for you all the way until between 34-38 weeks. In that time frame, most women start going nuts and get so huge feeling that they just want the baby to come already! lol and so time starts slowing. For me time starting dragging by 36 weeks with Aiden and 34 weeks with Alexia. That's when I was like "is it safe to have him/her yet, Doctor?!" Ahaha. The last month or two are the worst, only because of how huge u feel and how slow time goes while u wait to meet your LO. Pregnancy is the most beautiful thing in the world but it can also be the cruelest at times.. But more then worth it in every way! I told Dh that I would happily be flu sick like I was with Alexia if we could be blessed enough to have another baby before Alexia's 3 lol. When will your anatomy scan be?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, as Chelsey said, I really hope u end up with a BFP this cycle but if not I know next cycle WILL be your BFP cycle! You will be pregnant before summers over! ;) FX!


----------



## froggyfrog

I have my 16 week appointment next Thursday the 11th but no scan at that one, it's the day before my birthday! Then on Saturday the 13th we are going to a baby palooza and my mom is flying in from Texas to go with us and us treating me to whatever I want all weekend for my birthday :), so at the baby palooza, we are doing the 4d scan so she can see her grandson on the ultrasound. Pretty excited for her to see him moving around! I think my anatomy scan will be around September 7th. I will be right at 20 weeks! I have 4 brothers, between three of them I have 9 nieces and 3 nephews so my mom is already a mimi, but those 3 brothers are her step children, so this is her first blood grandchild, and I'm her only daughter and the baby, so this baby is extra special to her. Not that she doesn't love all of the other grandkids, she would move heaven and earth for them, just Gage is special in a different way.


----------



## aidensmommy1

That's awesome Chelsey, for both you and ur mom! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

How sweet, Chelsey that your mom is coming up and gets to experience seeing Gage! I bet it will be so special for her to see her grandson!

BFN here again this morning, but my temp hasn't dropped yet, so maybe AF will show tomorrow? I am ready to start the meds again haha!

I popped over to the Zara baby site today and OMG so much cuteness. I cannot wait to have a baby. Or even just get past the first trimester and then buy a couple of things! Every time I've been pregnant in the past, I've thought about getting a cute onesie, but I've always held off. I think once I get past the first trimester, which WILL happen this next time, I'll take the plunge. 

I bet I will buy the cheap onsies from target for everyday stuff, but you always need a cute outfit to show off in pictures or for events and outings, right? :)

My last due date will be here at the start of September, so I really hope I get my BFP around that time! I think I'll be a little depressed if it doesn't happen this next month, so I have high hopes!


----------



## froggyfrog

It will definitely happen this month michelle!!! Buying the baby stuff is SO MUCH FUN! We already had so much that I have to put limits on myself. I still go look, but make myself stop!!! I also put limits on my mom because she doesn't know when to stop! She loves shopping, and goes over board all of the time. Not that I'm not thankful for everything she does, but my brothers are all crappy and don't support their kids, so every year she drops about 5000.00 on school clothes, new back packs, and shoes for everyone, and I don't want her to think she has to include our family in that because we are capable of supporting our own kid. She even bought one of my nieces a car, and they are all getting Kindle for their birthdays. She says that it makes it more fun for her to shop for gage, because she doesn't have to and my dad says just let her do it, I just struggle because I have watched her financially support all of those kids for years and don't want to be grouped in to that. Is that weird?


----------



## Michellebelle

I think it makes perfect sense! I agree, I wouldn't want my mom to just start buying a bunch of stuff for me or my kids. That would make me feel SO guilty! I know she will buy some stuff, but I never want her to feel like I would expect it or that she has to. 

And wow, a car! If we could all be so lucky haha.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah, she is way generous lol. I'm going to let her spoile on my birthday though, that's different! &#9786;


----------



## froggyfrog

Well I spoke too soon, she went on a shopping spree. She got three extra sheets for the crib, a boppy pillow cover, a changing pad and the cover, the car seat I wanted, an extra car seat base for dh truck, some breast shields for the pump, and a daddy diaper bag for dh


----------



## aidensmommy1

LOL! Your mom rocks Chelsey! My moms the same way.. Super generous, probably too generous. Gota love them and their big hearts (and shopping problems!) :haha:

Michelle, I know it's going to happen for u by September, if it hasn't already. I really do have a lot of faith in that. I'm saying many prayers for you! And I was the same way with Alexia when it came to buying ANYTHING! It was like I thought I was going to jinks everything and something bad would happen if I bought one little oinse, lol. I'm sure that sounds crazy but it's the truth and I kept saying "once I'm out of first tri" then "when I hit 18-20wks and know the gender for sure I'll buy something" and then it ended up being 32 weeks and so on lol. It wasn't until after my baby shower that I REALLY let myself hit the baby section! I had done some looking around before but like I said I didn't buy anything. Oh wait, that's a lie. I did buy ONE thing right after our first u/s... A rubber ducky that has a "HOT" thing on the bottom to ensure the waters not too hot lol. I was too sick to really shop though so I'm sure that played a big role in why I waited until 36 weeks to get anything lol. I know you'll be out at the store buying all the baby stuff you want within the next few months here when your past first tri ;) FX FX FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

Temp drop this morning! AF should start today, and I can see my RE on Monday to hopefully get some Clomid. Excited to start this cycle and get my BFP and a healthy baby!


----------



## TTC74

Yay for a fresh BFP cycle, Michelle!


----------



## TTC74

I just reached out to a friend to tell her I was pregnant. She moved several months ago. Last we talked, we were both struggling in this TTC journey. So, while I was excited to tell her, I was a little anxious with hopes that she would take it well given that she has struggled too. Well, it turns out that she's due 2 weeks before I am!


----------



## Michellebelle

No AF yet. I guess tomorrow? Getting impatient here.. :)


----------



## Michellebelle

AF has arrived! :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay!! I'm super excited for this cycle !!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I just reached out to a friend to tell her I was pregnant. She moved several months ago. Last we talked, we were both struggling in this TTC journey. So, while I was excited to tell her, I was a little anxious with hopes that she would take it well given that she has struggled too. Well, it turns out that she's due 2 weeks before I am!

This is awesome! I love hearing stuff like this :) I'm telling you guys, May-Sept are very fertile months! lol. Almost every child in my family were conceived in those months. I conceived early/mid May with both of my kids! lol. Now it's Michelle's turn for her September BFP! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm excited for this cycle for you too, Michelle! I feel the break last cycle could've done your body good and was just the trick you needed before a fresh medicated cycle :) Fx for you! I'm so anxious for you to trigger! The next 2 weeks better go by quick! lol Good luck and lots of sticky vibes headed ur way!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I needed the break too! I start Clomid tomorrow, injections on Saturday. I feel really good about this cycle already. I realized if I get pregnant this cycle, I'd be due around Mother's Day. How perfect would that be?


----------



## TTC74

Totally perfect, Michelle! I have a DD who was born close to Mother's Day! Can't wait for that rainbow baby BFP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

That would be absolutely perfect timing Michelle! Then you'd have your LO right before it gets super hot out.. you definitely are better off not being 6+ months pregnant in the summer! My sister had 1 of her babies in July and 1 in August and I remember she was MISERABLE! I was actually scared of her sometimes! Haha :haha: It's bad enough once ur 6/7 months (physically that is & getting anxious to meet ur LO) But just Mother's Day alone would be an amazing time to welcome your LO into the world. Fx super tight for you!! This IS your month!!


----------



## TTC74

I must admit, I'm super anxious about this genetic test. The results should come in later this week and I wish I already had them because it's nerve wracking!


----------



## froggyfrog

Will you find out the sex angela?


----------



## TTC74

Yes! I was team yellow with my 2 DDs but that was SO many years ago. This time I want to know and DH is right there with me on that. They say you get more patient with years. That's apparenty not always true! :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol, it's too exciting to wait. We had the nurse write down the sex and put it in an envelope thinking I was going to wait for a gender reveal party........we opened it that same night lol.


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting! I can't wait to find out what you're having! 

And omg I cannot imagine being pregnant in this heat. If I hadn't lost the last baby, I would have been due at the start of sept. I can't imagine being 8 months pregnant in this heat!


----------



## TTC74

Finally heard the baby's heartbeat on the home fetal Doppler! I'm so excited! It was great timing in the midst of this wait!

Michelle - can't wait for you to get your BFP for a nice comfortable spring baby!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Any news yet, Angela? And how exciting that you heard the heartbeat at home!! :happydance: 

I'm so excited for next weekend but I'm very anxious about it as well. We're going up north for 3 days and going to go to Santas village and all that fun stuff up in the white mountains of New Hampshire lol but we are leaving the baby with my sisters family so that we can give Aiden all of our attention and go on all of the rides and go to the polar caves and stuff like that. I'm going to miss my chubby monkey! :( But at the same time I know she'll be in good hands and we will have a blast up there! It's never easy leaving your LOs, especially going a couple of hours away so although I'm super excited and can't wait to leave, I'm nervous to leave. I think it'll be really good for Aiden though. He'll get to be an only child for one last family vacation lol. Have any of you ever been up to the white mountain region of NH? A lot of out of towners drive up North every weekend in the summer so I figured I'd ask u all lol. We just booked our hotel and got a really good deal on tripadvisor and the hotel room is perfect for our needs and Aidens favorite part is we were able to find one with a pool! lol. He's really excited about that feature.. Oh and he was excited to hear they have wifi for night time too lol. Can't wait for this next week to end!! :)


----------



## TTC74

No news yet. While the lab tech told me 3-5 days, the website and the dr's office told me it would be about 2 weeks. So, we should hear something this week.

Have fun, Mary!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is my little boy!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww! So precious, Chelsey! He's beautiful already!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Omg I can't believe you can see his little hands! So adorable!


----------



## TTC74

So precious, Chelsey!


----------



## TTC74

I'm having a healthy baby girl!!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg angela!!! Congrats!!! Your only a week away from 2nd tri!!!

Michelle, how is everything going? 

Thanks ladies, he is so cute! He seems to have a thing about having his hands up to his face. This picture was taken while he was putting his hands up to his face. We got some good shots that I'm waiting to have emailed to me. I was paranoid that maybe they read me the wrong sex of the wrong embryo from my chart(silly I know) so I had them double check for me! He had his knees under him and was laying with his butt in the air and there his peepee was hanging down!! I know it's early, but I'm so certain he is going to be a little dh jr. The shape of his eyes and his little nose already look like his daddy!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, Angela! A little girl will be so cute!

Chelsey, those 3D scans are just so neat. It's incredible all the details you can see!

Over here, just trucking along with the shots. I head to the doc tomorrow for a follicle check, so I hope there are four or five that look promising!


----------



## TTC74

Fingers crossed Michelle! This is your month!


----------



## froggyfrog

I will be stalking for your update tomorrow! !!! So excited for this cycle !


----------



## Michellebelle

Okay, I have lots of small follicles! 4 that are 9s, and then a 10, 11, and a 12. I do shots for 3 more days, then go back Friday for another check and will probably trigger Friday or Saturday. 

Hoping to have a few really good ones when it's time for trigger!


----------



## TTC74

Yay! IUI or TI?


----------



## Michellebelle

TI! Really keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## TTC74

You've got a lot of prayers lifting you up!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Angela! That's so sweet.


----------



## TTC74

We had a great Dr appt today. The dr said our chance of miscarriage had dropped to almost nothing. She was kicking up a storm in there when we peeked in on her! Great day!


----------



## Michellebelle

Such great news! Eee so excited for you and Chelsey!


----------



## Michellebelle

One more day of Follistim, then triggering tomorrow.

I've got follicles at 18, 14.5, 14, 13,13, and then smaller ones. Hoping one of these gets me pregnant!


----------



## Michellebelle

How is everyone doing? I think today is O day for me! We've gotten in a lot of BD, so I'm feeling good!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh yay!!!! So excited for you! !!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay Angela, a baby girl!!! :) Now if u need any extra clothes, I have plenty of them! lol ;) Congrats Hun!!!

Michelle and Angela, what's TI? Traditional insemination??? 

Good luck this cycle Michelle!! I'll be stalking! 

We just got back from our little family vacation last night and omg i want to move to northern NH so bad now! I haven't been up that way other then just passing through in probably a good 18-20 years. It's so beautiful! Every direction alls u can see are mountains and the air is unbelievable up there! I literally felt better after being up there for one full day. More energetic and everything. Now I understand why so many people from all of the US come to NH every summer. I always said to DH "why would they want to come here?!? I want to get out of this place!!" But now I definitely get it :). Dh and I are strongly considering moving up there in the next year or so. It's crazy because it's so much nicer up there but the rent or Houses for sale are cheaper! The only thing is is there's not much up there for stores other then a few convineient stores but I'd be ok with that. And Santas village was AWESOME! You all should look up Santas village on Google. Dh and I were like little kids walking in there :haha:. Between us and Aiden, there was plenty of excitement in the air, That's for sure! And our hotel was in the perfect spot for us to go everywhere we wanted up there without having to drive too far. I wish I could take u all up to northern NH! It's so beautiful.. Everyone should see it at least once in their lifetime! lol. It's more beautiful in person then any picture I could possibly show u. Ok that's enough for now lol. I haven't been up there in so long and the southern part of NH is crap right now so I'm amazed with the fact that part of our state is still nice! LOL. 

Anyway, lots of sticky dust!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary I think it's timed intercourse


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh, that makes sense! haha


----------



## aidensmommy1

I think it's safe to say your 1dpo Michelle! ;) Welcome to the TWW! :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes, thank you! Omg my boobs are sore! I know it's just due to the hcg shot, but still! It makes me feel really optimistic! 

I'm glad you had such a nice vacation! New Hampshire sounds dreamy.


----------



## froggyfrog

So ready for this tww!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Fx Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm happy your feeling good about this cycle, Michelle! They say a positive attitude can actually help. I forget the reasoning behind it but I know I had a strong feeling that my IVF cycle for sure was going to get me my BFP and after when I first entered the TWW, I just "felt" pregnant immediately and I tried not to stress myself out (although I know I did once or twice lol). Idk, the feeling I had was def different from other cycles and I like to believe the positivity and excitement helped my body do what we wanted. I probably sound crazy haha. This cycle WILL be it for you! I can't wait for the next 8-9 days to pass so the real testing can begin! I'm going to literally jump for joy when you post a pic of your BFP in the next week or two ;) FX FX FX!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I have no idea when I Oed this cycle.. Well I shouldn't say I have no idea.. According to my CM I think I Oed on CD 15 or CD16 again. So I'm 6-7dpo today I think. Ugh. I wasn't able to temp because Alexia's schedule seemed to get all messed up over the past 3 weeks and she's been waking a lot more. She's definitely teething so I'm sure that's why. (Can u believe she's already 6 1/2 months?! Time goes by too fast :( ) But yeah, I wasn't able to sit there and take my temp for a full minute while she's screaming bloody murder lol so I just said screw it this month. Hopefully i can get back on track next. I want to know if my LP has lengthened yet. Aiden starts school again (3rd grade now! I can't believe it!) so hopefully everyone will sleep better. I always let him stay up later on vacation but this week he has to go to bed at his usual bedtime. Im hoping that'll help Alexia get back to her usual schedule too since the house will be quiet too. I'm hoping I don't have to abandon my chart again next cycle hahah.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I didn't see until just now Angela but HAPPY 13 WEEKS!!! :happydance: That's super exciting!! That's a big milestone to hit! So happy for you!


----------



## froggyfrog

I didn't notice that either!!! Welcome to 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies! I'm super excited. Last week, the OB told me that our baby girl looked perfectly healthy and that our chance of loss had dropped to near nothing. Our OB is awesome. She was telling us things like, "don't worry one bit about your age. 40 is the new 20 around here!" Plus, we saw baby girl kicking around on the ultrasound. That was super cool!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I actually saw a whole news segment the other day called "is 40 the new 20 to start a family?" And a doctor was saying other then a the possible health risks, which we already know ur baby is completely healthy so you don't have to worry about that at all now :) but yeah other then that, she said many women are now starting their families at 40 and often times needing help from science, they still have healthy pregnancies for the most part as a women in their 20s. They're saying a lot of women are freezing their eggs at a young age so that when they're ready to start their families, they have those eggs for IVF if they can't concieve naturally at the time. I've met A LOT of women over 35 on just this website so I already knew it was becoming more common to see an "older" pregnant women (I'm not saying your old so please don't take it that way! lol). Anyway, I just thought it was pretty cool that they did a whole news segment on it. So your doctor is completely right, 40 is becoming the new 20 when it comes to baby makin'! You go girl! :haha: ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats on hitting 13 weeks! And it sounds like your OB rocks!

My fertility doc told me last week.. "The next time I see you I want it to be for a pregnancy scan." I hope that's the case!


----------



## froggyfrog

When will you start testing?


----------



## Michellebelle

I'll probably start testing out the trigger next Monday and then see what happens! I was just telling DH how my boobs are sore and it's making me feel so optimistic! I actually realized if I do get pregnant, my due date will be the date I was due as a baby!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I love that your EDD would be the same as your EDD was, Michelle! I think that's a great sign! Part of why I felt so good about my BFP TWW was because my grandmothers birthday was 10dpo for me and that ended up being the day I got my for sure BFP at home too! I'm really superstitious about certain dates meaning something lol. fx!! And that's exciting that u have sore bbs, especially because u didn't have that symptom last medicated cycle. Fx it's due to extra hormones being produced from a healthy fertilized eggy in there! :) Extra dust headed your way!!!


----------



## TTC74

I just heard our little girl's HB loud and clear on the Doppler. I have such a severely tilted uterus that it was almost impossible to find until now. I'm in heaven!


----------



## aidensmommy1

That's awesome Angela! After hearing how well they worked for u and Chelsey, I'm really wishing I got one while pregnant with Alexia. I had one with Aiden but back then they just didn't work like they do now and I never heard a HB in it, even at 34+ weeks! And it was a pretty expensive one too. So that's why I stayed away from buying one when I got pregnant with Alexia. Well at least now I know for if I have another baby some day!


----------



## aidensmommy1

My boobs are killing me and I have not been symptom spotting what so ever.. They're just so sore that I couldn't help but notice. I really hope my cystic breast haven't returned. Ugh. I should be 10dpo today so AF should be here today or tomorrow, unless I'm finally going to have a longer LP this month. If I don't get AF by CD28, I'll probably use one of the Walmart cheapies that I keep laying around. I would be shocked if it happened this month because we only BDed once and that was 2 days before expected O, which usually is decent timing but with me having a damaged tube, idk if dhs swimmers could make it through and survive that long, although he has awesome swimmers, I just don't know if my tube would give sperm the nourishment it needs to survive for that long. Idk lol. I have had some cramping so I'm sure af will be here anytime now. Fun fun. Ugh. I hate dealing with AF! She's the most annoying visitor but thankfully it's only once a month, although I'd be very happy if she could healthily show every 3 months or so instead. She's def the most annoying Aunt I have! lol :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you, Mary!

Not much to report here. My boobs, mostly the nipples are still sore, but my boobs do look a little fuller! I think that's the progesterone I'm taking though. 

Only 5 dpo, so too early for implantation so just waiting. I'm excited for next week, and just hope it gives really good news! I just can't help but be really hopeful.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm very hopeful about next week for you Michelle! I just had Alexia blow some baby dust your way with me and I def think she blew hard enough for it to make it to you.. she blew so hard in fact that her mouth was making a bunch of farting noises lol :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Lol, too funny Mary. I'm sure it made its way here!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Have you started testing out the trigger yet? Or are u waiting til tomorrow, 7dpo?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have like basically no sign of AF right now. Normally by tummy would be burning today but maybe my LP went 11+ days now. We shall see! If no AF by tomorrow a.m, I'd be 12dpo so I'll use one of my Walmart cheapies. 

Have any of u ever heard of a prenatal paternity test being performed before 8 weeks (not sure exactly how far along she is) and getting the results back the same hospital visit that same day? LOL.. Sounds silly and fishy to me and I feel it's a lie. Dhs best friend just found out his gf is pregnant, of whom he's been with for only 1, maybe 2 months.. Out of the blue he said to us the very day after he even found out she was even pregnant, "I went to the docs with her today and the baby is definitely mine. They did a paternity test while we were there." LOL. That's just not possible! It take 3+ days just to get SA results!! And I kno they have NO money and they have state provided insurance so I know a DNA test wouldn't be covered and I know they wouldn't have had the money to pay doctors to put a rush on results or whatever lol. I just wanted to see if any of u ever heard of this actually happening? I have a feeling this girl got pregnant by someone else right before dating dhs best friend because not only have they not been together long enough for her to be 7+ weeks but he has to have some doubts himself if he's going to randomly tell us "it's definitely mine. Got a DNA test already." And a little back ground on this girl.. I haven't seen her in years but I went to high school with her and she slept with everyone and their brother.. And probably their sisters too LOL. Idk. I guess if DHs friend is THAT bad at math, that's his fault and he can believe what he wants but we strongly feel she's using him saying she's pregnant with his baby so that he'll do any and everything for her. So have any of u heard of this being done so early and getting results so fast?! I read that it can be done by blood between 8-9 wks but again, they don't have the coverage that would ever cover a DNA test and they don't have money for it out of pocket. I'm going to talk to his friend and ask questions because with everything I kno about the fertility world, I'm pretty sure I can figure out what's going on based on his answers. And I'd def like to talk to her bcuz I will see right through her BS. Sorry for the rant lol. DH and I can't stop talking about it because just 3wks ago his friend was saying how sad and lonely he was and now he suddenly has a girlfriend who is pregnant with his kid? Okay lol. If he knows the baby isn't his and wants to still be the acting father, go for it! But stop lying about DNA tests, especially if u want ppl to believe or think it's yours! I better stop because I could go on and on about this situation! Plus Alexias calling.. Or should I say crying for me lol. She's such a Mommys girl! Always up my butt! lol. I better enjoy it before she turns into a daddy's girl!


----------



## Michellebelle

That's is weird about the paternity test and him maybe lying about it. From other threads I've seen on here where a woman was wondering about paternity, all responses indicated she'd have to wait until after the baby is born. But I'm not sure. Maybe it is possible? Or maybe they are going off of how big the baby is measuring and the timing of BDing to figure it out, and that's what makes him certain?

Eeee. Glad no signs of AF yet! 

I'll start testing it out tomorrow. I'm at my moms house this weekend (which is why I think I had a low temp. Weird bed, slept funny). I would normally start testing it out at 6 dpo, but I just decided to wait till tomorrow morning so I didn't have to bring tests here.


----------



## TTC74

I have no idea about the paternity test. I thought you had to wait until baby was born. 

Mary, I'm so hopeful for you! 

Michelle, I'm hopeful for you, too!


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary that Definitely sounds fishy! I have never heard of that before.

Michelle, I'm so excited to stalk your tests? How man dpt are you? 

Dh is having surgery in a few weeks. He has been in pain for like 2 years now and just plows through it, but it's gotten really horrible. He went to Dr after Dr trying to get a diagnosis but it was always hard because before we tried iuis he had varicocele repair done to try to help his count, so he has coils in his abdomen and can't have an MRI. So FINALLY they figured out that he has a labral tear in his hip joint. It's basically a tear in the tissue inside the joint. He also has horrible arthritis which is hereditary and strikes his family young but we won't know if it's causing any pain until after he gets the tear fixed. He will be out of work for 3 weeks. It's going to be tight on us because he is our only income, but we will make it. I'm really excited that he is finally getting this done!!! And it's perfect timing before the baby comes.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well AF showed, lol. She usually does if she's due and I test or mention testing lol. I'm getting annoyed that my LP isn't getting longer then 10 days yet. Maybe this cycle.. 

And Michelle, he actually said the words "they did a DNA test and I am the dad for sure." lol. Maybe he just doesn't want people to say it's not his since they Just got together lol but honestly him randomly mentioning paternity testing just makes people wonder more.. I know we're over here wondering what the hells really going on! lol. I guess we'll see what happens in the long run when the baby's here.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg Chelsey! I hope DH has a very quick recovery after surgery! That really stinks but from the sounds of it, it should help a lot with pain and I know he'll be happy when the baby's here if he's in less pain. Pain would make it so hard to hold the baby, especially when they get 3-5 months, depending on the size of the baby, and they aren't really doing anything on their own yet so u always have to carry them but they're super heavy lol. Alexia was at that phase from 3-4 months. It killed me because I have sciatic nerve damage/pain from my pregnancy that still hasn't gone away. But yeah, you're very right! This is perfect timing before Gage comes! I will say prayers for Dh!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 15 weeks Angela!! 

And I figured I'll say it now incase I'm not on here Wednesday..
HAPPY 19 weeks Chelsey!! Your almost halfway there!!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Your charts looking great Michelle! Can't wait for the next few days to pass us by!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Testing update.. Today is 8 dpo. Today's test actually may look a tad darker than yesterday's? I think it's actually because it's still wet though. Hoping for darker tests and a clear BFP tomorrow or the next day! 

Still have full boobs and sore nipples! Not much else, but keeping my fingers crossed so hard that this is it.


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle, my tests were lighter as wet and dried darker, so fx your dark test are your bfp! 

Looking at your chart is todayis 9 dpt? It really should be almost out of your system by tomorrow. I'm so excited! Please post pics of your tests!


----------



## Michellebelle

Today is 10 days past trigger, if I'm calculating that correctly! I took the trigger at 6:30pm on Saturday the 20th.


----------



## Michellebelle

It always seems for me it takes a bit for the trigger to completely leave my system. I've gotten light lines at 11 and 12 dpo when I haven't been pregnant. :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh ok, I did read that some women metabolize it slower.


----------



## TTC74

Michelle, do you per chance have a pic of yesterday's test and today's test?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle the fact that it looked darker while wet could def be promising! Mine started to redarken the evening of 8dpo but it wasn't clear enough until I used a frer 9 & 10dpo (I used one 9dpo so I could compare on 10dpo since it was a dif test) and same as Chelsey, my test lines were always a little darker after drying so the fact that it's darker right away makes me really hopefully. I have a theory that the trigger can make for an earlier BFP with a lot of women because of the mix of the hcg in trigger and the hcg ur body's actually producing. It makes sense.. Lol. You should test again tonight after a 3-4 hr hold ;) lol. Hopefully you'll have a undeniable bfp within the next couple of days! Fx fx fx!!!


----------



## TTC74

I'm super optimistic (and impatient!) for you!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Michellebelle

I took a test this afternoon, and I think it's showing lighter than this morning's. I don't care if I get my BFP tomorrow or the next day or the next, just as long as it comes this cycle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amen to that! I'm hoping it comes tomorrow or thursday just because I'm super anxious and impatient lol but like u said, as long as that sticky BFP comes this cycle, whether it's a day or 5 days away, that's all that matters!


----------



## TTC74

I hear that! I didn't get my BFP until 12 DPO!


----------



## Michellebelle

Well no BFP today. Line was super-light and hard to make out. I'm feeling worried, but know 9 dpo is the most common implantation day, so maybe I will implant today and get a BFP soon! I just feel like I'm getting my hopes up so much for this cycle, and if I don't get pregnant I'm worried there is some underlying problem since I had my last mc.


----------



## froggyfrog

Please don't worry!! It's still super early!! We are all praying and rooting for you so hard!


----------



## aidensmommy1

It's def still super early Michelle! Most women don't get bfps until 10+dpo. I had a stark white test on the AM of 8dpo and then a faint line by the next day and then a very visible line the day after. Just keep in mind that wondfo may not show as fast or dark as frer or other brands. With wondfo before 14dpo or so, a line is a line is a line because they aren't always the greatest for darkening lines but they'll still show something. When I had a blaring BFP on FRER at 10dpo, my wondfo was still just barely positive. I'm sure I've told u this before lol. I def still have lots of Hope for u! Maybe u implanted the day of ur dip and your BFP will be here 4-5 days from the dip. All women are dif but I kno it can take about 3-5 days after implantation for a line to show. I felt DEFINITE implantation pains at 5&6 dpo and then had a BFP 4 days later. Keep that positivity going! I'm a firm believer it helps! Fx for you and I'll be saying lots of prayers!!!


----------



## TTC74

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Michelle! You're still so early. 

AFM - Crazy day. I started feeling my baby girl move and I realized that my loose pants are snug. (My snug pants don't fit anymore). Guess this weekends trip to buy maternity clothes hasn't come a bit too early!


----------



## aidensmommy1

How's the test looking today, Michelle? Even with the temp drop today, I like how ur charts going. I had 2 dips during my BFP cycle. I have faith ur temp will go back up tomorrow and if you haven't gotten ur BFP yet today, I feel very good about you getting it within the next few days. Since ur body takes longer to metabolize the trigger, maybe it also takes longer for the hcg to enter your urine stream too. That'd kinda make sense.. Or it does to me anyway lol


----------



## Michellebelle

No BFP yet! Trying to keep my hopes up for tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

That's awesome u can feel your baby girl moving, Angela! Such an awesome feeling! At first it almost feels like ur being flicked by a finger from the inside lol. They're feet and everything else on them are so tiny right now so it's like the littlest kick in the world lol. And both of my pregnancies I found myself wearing unbuttoned pants with a bigger shirt to hide it lol. I mainly got bigger in the belly so my pants would fit everywhere but there except a tiny bit of weight spread out everywhere else. I will say I am thankful for the jeggings I had with Alexia! They were much more comfortable then squeezing my legs and butt and hips into jeans! lol. I lived in jeggings and leggings oh and let's not forget the sweatpants that I'm actually wearing right now :haha: When's your next ultrasound? I'm excited to see her again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ahhh! I just typed something kinda long to u Michelle and Alexia stole my phone and erased it :( lol But to sum up what I was saying, I have lots of hope for U still! Most bfps don't happen until 12dpo and if I'm not mistaken Chelsey got hers at 11&12dpo (confirmed on 12dpo when frer darkened) and Jess didn't get hers til 13dpo with Luke. There's so many threads full of women with confirmed O who didn't get a BFP until 12 dpo so that leaves u with 2 more days! At least ur tests went bfn from the trigger so when ur BFP shows we'll know it's the real deal instantly :) FX!!


----------



## TTC74

I got my BFP at 12 DPO, too! 

I won't have my next ultrasound until Oct 27th but it's an extensive "level 2" ultrasound because I'm "high risk" (advanced maternal age).


----------



## froggyfrog

Mine was confirmed on 12dpo! I'm betting you see it show up in the next few days! 

Mary the flicking from the inside is exactly how I described it too, it was so light, now they are getting stronger and I have had a few pretty hard kicks including one straight to my full bladder! Almost peed myself lol!


----------



## TTC74

That's exactly what it feels like - flicking from the inside. I told DH that I was pretty sure she was kicking or elbowing me or something!


----------



## Michellebelle

You guys are making me feel better about not having a BFP yet! I will say, every other time I've been pregnant, I've had cramping before my BFP. I haven't had any yet, but I'm hoping!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol that's funny u described it the same way as me. You wait, soon you'll be seeing a hand or a foot pop way out on your belly lol. I could actually see Alexia's bum and stuff late in pregnancy. People would be across the table from me and could see her move around because her bum would move from one side to the other.. or a foot lol. Although I had a horrible time in pregnancy with Alexia, I really miss her being in my tummy sometimes!


I'll be stalking you like crazy over the next couple of days, Michelle! I have a lot of hope for you and I've been saying lots of prayers that I'll wake up to happy news from you! Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!! (Hopefully a second pink line!) :) FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

Today's update - no line :(

I just don't feel pregnant either :(


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm trying to figure out why it was so easy to get pregnant three times last year, and can't manage to do it this year? 

Any thoughts or things I should ask my doctor when I see him next?


----------



## TTC74

Do you think you have egg quality probs, Michelle? I took DHEA to improve egg quality for a few months prior to getting pregnant. I feel like we might have discussed this before, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I was thinking the same, possibly egg quality, before I saw Angela's response. I still have hope for u this cycle but if u aren't pregnant, I'd def look into trying DHEA. There's been IVF studies on women with poor egg quality and I forget the percentages but I do know it helped a good % of the women's egg quality by a lot.. Enough to have a H&H pregnancy! Def worth looking into! That could explain the recurrent miscarriage too. It can be fixed so don't let us freak you out at all! I'm hoping you already have your sticky bean getting snug in there as we speak! Crossing my fingers tighter then ever!


----------



## Michellebelle

So I can ask my doctor about dhea, but from what I've read it may not be great for people with pcos. And when they did a hormone panel to diagnose me, my dhea was elevated already. But I'm not sure. Worth asking my doc about!

I'm a little scared that I have scarring or something from my last d&c. But I hear if you have that, you won't build up lining like normal and I definitely show I build lining fine on my scans. But I'm gonna ask my doc about that too.

Maybe we just got really lucky last year?


----------



## TTC74

Oh! You have PCOS. Yes. I've read that it isn't good for that condition too. 

It can take a while sometimes. I got 3 BFPs in 2.5 years (all in the last year). It'll come for you and stick this time. Heck, it may still come this month!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks guys. I was all teary-eyed this morning, but the support of all of you means so much and continues to give me hope! I'm just tired of spending so much money every month and it not working. But it will soon!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hoping for some good news from u Michelle!
I'm sure there's something other then DHEA that can be given to help increase egg quality and overall fertility health. And I think you're right.. You must have gotten really lucky last year because if u think about it, even with timed intercourse and great fertility, a couple only has a 20% chance each month so there's a good chance there's nothing wrong. I'm betting you'll have your *sticky* BFP within the next month or two, if it doesn't happen this month that is. Do you guys have a back up plan for next cycle or are you planning to talk to your RE about everything first?


----------



## Michellebelle

I think we'll talk to the RE. I know my husband is open to doing another SA. His last year came back fine, but curious if anything has changed. He also goes for runs in 95 and 100-degree weather, which he doesn't think affects anything, but I wonder. I also am curious if another HSG is a good idea for me. I'll ask my doc about all these things and try to budget for the cost! Booo insurance not covering fertility stuff.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I think an SA and an HSG (mostly the HSG) could really help. That way if you got anything "clogged" in a tube, it could clear the way and help u get ur BFP. And I'd wonder about the runs in hot weather, too. Hopefully his SA will come back fine again but it couldn't hurt to check. Do you know have any fertility coverage at all? Insurance companies really need to up their game on covering fertility meds and procedures. Infertility is a disease.. We deserve medical help/coverage for that disease just like any other!! Hopefully one day soon.. 

I'm still holding out hope for you for this cycle though, FYI! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg did u guys hear about the man who confessed to giving false info to a sperm bank in Georgia and possibly others and has gathered AT LEAST 36 children?? That's so messed up! He said he had no mental health issues but he has bipolar, skitzofrenia, and other mental Illnesses. And he also said he was getting his Ph.D. For neuroscience engineering, which is far from true. My biggest concern is if this sperm bank let of that stuff slip by (did they not look at college transcripts or medical history records??) then I really hope they didn't let anything slip by when it came to the actually medical screening done by the sperm clinic, mainly for STDs. Immediately I looked up to see which clinic he was affiliated with. THANK GOD it's not ours! They said not all parents were notified yet due to him being an anonymous donor but they released his info after learning this information. I would most definitely be suing if that happened to us. Thank god it didn't. People spend a lot of money for donor sperm and they should be able to trust that everything was done correctly. It's so messed up that someone would do that. I hope the families nail him and the clinic in court! Yes, they should definitely still be thankful for their LO regardless and I'm sure they are but the fact that they have to worry about all of these health risks now isn't fair. Some guy made a comment about the article that "there's a reason Canada has a law that sperm can't be sold. Period. If you chose to go against nature and have to pay extra health costs because of it, that's something you brought on yourself by thinking you can and should have everything you want by buying it." Omg, u have no idea how angry that statement made me. He said more harsh stuff but I can't remember word for word. I replied with a very nasty response! lol. Anyway, there was no place better for me to rant about this situation, especially since u girls are basically the only ones who even know we had to use a donor. I've been wondering if any of our BnB friends that we've met along the way on here are any of the couples/women that were victimized by this man. I hate to call it victimized just because they have their beautiful babies but some ppl use donor sperm JUST to insure better health then their own sperm can potentially offer an offspring, u know? And it's just the principal. I could go on forever lol. Anyway, figured I'd see if any of u have heard about this yet. 

Michelle how's everything going with you?


----------



## Michellebelle

Started a new cycle today. Hoping I don't have any cysts so we can get on with the meds again this cycle.

Omg, that is terrible that the guy lied! I feel terrible for those families that they do have that additional worry now, since the guy wasn't truthful. Hopefully this is a lesson for the clinic too, so they properly screen all donors going forward. 

And I'd be upset with that guy's comment, too! Clearly he doesn't know anything about infertility struggles or the love for children.


----------



## TTC74

You have to wonder how often people do lie to sperm banks and families of donor eggs. Some people are sick. Hopefully I'm just pessimistic, though. With my job, I see the worst of people. 

I went shopping yesterday for maternity clothes because I'm popping at the seems! It feels amazing! I was a little weirded out about whether I was early to be showing but dr Google says I'm pretty spot on.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, about 15 weeks was when my belly popped with both Aiden and Alexia so I'd def agree with Google in saying this is a common time for that to happen :)

Michelle, I'm sorry AF showed :( I was really holding out hope that your BFP would sneak up on us a couple days later then we'd usually expect. Ill keep my fingers crossed that you don't have cysts. Do u usually get pain from your cysts? I know I usually do (but there could be plenty of times that I've had one and didn't even know it I guess lol). Are you still going to be taking your metformin this cycle regardless?


----------



## Michellebelle

I do have cysts. :( a lot of them. I just feel crushed. The doc suggested moving to ivf, but DH and I just don't have anywhere near the amount of money needed for it. 

So instead, we'll take a break this cycle and I'll get an HSG and he'll do another SA to see if there are any issues. I really hope I just have a tube that's a little blocked and that be the explanation of why we aren't getting pregnant.


----------



## TTC74

Dang Michelle. So sorry to hear that. Hope the hsg will do the trick.


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle, could you look into financing? We financed through a company called ARC, but they only work through contracted doctors. I'm sorry about the cysts. I really hope the hsg does something for you guys.


----------



## froggyfrog

I had my anatomy scan today with the MFM. My OB wanted it done with them because apparently IVF babies are a slight increased chance of heart defect. The baby wasn't fully cooperative, and she couldn't see everything she wanted, but she could see that he has four chambers and they are all pumping the right way. But everything else loos good with him! I have to go back in 4 weeks to see if he is laying in a better position to check his heart in further detail. I will also have to go back at 28 weeks to make sure his growth is on track because I have hypothyroid, and she also wants to keep an eye on my placenta because so far I have placenta previa. She is confident that we still have plenty of time for it to move, so I'm trying not to stress about it. I just really don't want a c section, and I'm on pelvic rest so no doing the deed :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I was just about to mention talking to Chelsey about what she did to finance IVF. Maybe that could work for u guys? If my meds didn't JUST expire this month, I would've happily donated them to you. :-\. But Chelsey found a great financing company as she said above that is speciaically for fertility/IVF coverage. But I'm hoping for the same as you.. I pray u just have a slight "clog" in your tube(s) that the HSG can push through for you. No matter what happens, I know you and Dh will get your rainbow very soon one way or another. Idk what you guys have been paying for ur medicated cycles but say it's $1000/cycle, if u could get financed for IVF rather then doing more medicated cycles, multiple medicated cycles could potentially add up to pretty close to what ud have to pay for IVF (except ud get to make smaller payments if your able to get financed) and also depended on how much u need to be financed for. I like the plan Chelsey did because it ensures 3 fresh and 3 frozen cycles, I believe, JUST INCASE the first round doesn't work.. It takes some pressure off of you knowing u have another shot already paid for, esp when fully paying out of pocket. Plus then hopefully you'd be able to freeze some embies for future use, making it so you'd only have to pay $3000-5000 for a FET rather then paying the full cost again. (If IVF is need that is.) Just an idea for you and DH to think about. Chelsey is much more educated on IVF financing then I am so I'd def talk to her if you think you'd be interested at all :) I'm really sorry to hear you have cysts but I'm very hopeful for your BFP in the near future. Who knows, maybe we'll get lucky and you'll get ur BFP this cycle with no meds! ;) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, I too had a scan where they focused on Alexia's heart more then they ever did with Aiden due to the risks as well. They sent me to the specialist for that scan so I'm guessing it was the same as what u did. I remember I was all freaked out cuz she just kept looking at the heart and didn't inform me as to why until I asked "is everything alright with my baby's heart?!" And then she filled me in on why it was taking 5+ mins to look at just her heart. They always say risks are higher with IVF babies but when it comes down to it, they aren't much higher what so ever but hey, if they're going to keep an extra eye on everything going on with our LOs for that reason, I'm all for it! It gets u some extra scans sometimes! lol :)


----------



## TTC74

At the end of October I'm scheduled for that "level 2" scan with the fetal medicine specialist, too. Hopefully all is well and it's just an opportunity yo stare at LO for a while. :baby:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 16 weeks, Angela!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I go for an HSG tomorrow morning. I'm not sure if I hope they find something or not. But I am not looking forward to it. My last one hurt so much!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx the dye pushes those tube clear so you conceive next cycle! Good luck!

I have my 3 hour glucose test in the morning. They found glucose in my urine last week and did a finger prick and it was really high. I had my one hour on Friday and failed it, so now the torture of the 3 hour! I hope I don't pass out from them not being able to find my veins for 4 blood draws.


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Chelsey and Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I go for an HSG tomorrow morning. I'm not sure if I hope they find something or not. But I am not looking forward to it. My last one hurt so much!


Good luck Michelle! I'm hoping they clear a tiny blockage for u! ALOT of women get pregnant within 1-3 months after that happens.. Even days after if they BD on time for O still. Fx for u! And I hope u have as little pain as possible! I know how painful it is. It felt like the strongest contractions I had during labor with Alexia (and that was TERRIBLE! Way worse then with Aiden!) when my HSG was being done because of my tube being blocked. I almost felt like I couldn't breath and I know I tensed up a lot and so it makes me wonder if it's not as blocked as we think and it spasmed but idk. If God forbid they say u have a blockage, get a repeat done or second opinion before u believe it because I didn't know until we started our IVF journey that during 40% of HSG performed, a women's tube spasms and makes the tube look blocked at the end attached to the uterus. That's where my blockage supposedly is. Hopefully u won't have to worry about that tho! Good luck again! I'll check in again later 


AFM, I'm pretty sure I Oed yesterday and we haven't BDed since CD7 I think so unless I'm wrong and I Oed super early, I'm def out this cycle. I'm okay with that though. I think I'm going to schedule my repeat HSG in another 3 months because I'm thinking about taking the serrapeptase again for 60-90 days beforehand. I've seen a lot of success stories with serrapeptase unblocking tubes since around 2014 when I first heard about them. Maybe it'll break down enough scar tissue for the dye to push on through. We shall see! I'd love for my BFP to happen when Alexia is between 10-15 months. That'd be a perfect age gap for me! And if we can't have anymore, Dh and I are both okay with that but we both would be extremely happy of course if we're blessed enough to get a surprise natural BFP. Fx it happens before Alexia's 3! Idk if I'll want anymore once she's past that she because I don't want another huge age gap.. It's almost like having ur first baby all over again.. I'm sure u know what I mean by that, Angela. 

On a sad note, my great Grammy has been sleeping since Saturday at the nursing house she is in and is eventually going to pass. They aren't feeding her or she's not drinking. I think my aunt (her daughter) decided on them letting her go in peace. She will/would be 104 this month! It's crazy! She has had a very long and happy life. She lived on her own until she was 99 with no issue until she feel in the garden one day. And Saturday before bed she had a nice cookout with th family and spent some time with my Dad and was so happy. I'm glad she went to sleep happy. We went and saw her last night as soon as my Aunt called and we rushed over to say our goodbyes. Aiden doesn't quite understand that she is going to pass this time. He keeps saying "IF she does" so I don't think it'll completely hit him until it happens. Dh and I were just talking about her bday coming up on Monday night and wondering who was flying here for family and stuff and now they'll all be coming for her services :( I know she's ready to go though. 

Anyway, sorry for this gigantic post! I had a lot to say, obviously.. lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope things went well today michelle, update us!

Sorry about your grandma mary. Losing someone is hard. I hope your family can find peace.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry about your grandma, Mary.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you guys for your support. 

I hope Michelle is alright.. Hopefully she was just busy today and makes it on here tomorrow with good news about her results!


----------



## TTC74

She said that her last hsg was painful. So, hopefully she's just recovering. 

I've been feeling much more distinct movements. It's super exciting!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello! HSG went well. It didn't hurt as much as last time, and she said she couldn't see any issues. My tubes looked clear, and she didn't see any scarring from my last d&c.

Mary, I'm sorry about your grandma. It is so nice that she has lived such a full life. Hopefully she passes away peacefully in her sleep and without pain.


----------



## Michellebelle

And yes, I was just busy! :)

Busy day at work, and when I got home I was starving, so had an early dinner!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm happy all looked well! A lot of times people don't even realize (like megamegan? I think that was her screen name..?) but yeah she didn't have much pain or any real blockage but she got her BFP that very month so I personally think a little something was pushed through, whether it was harmful fluids for sperm/egg or a little dabree. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that that happened for u and ur BFP with be here in no time!! :)


----------



## froggyfrog

I remember her Mary! She literally got pregnant right after her hsg! 

I have GD :(. So upset but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Jrepp

wow! Just typed a whole bunch to all of you and freakin closed the tab instead of posting the reply LOL. 

Angela - I have been following you on facebook and couldn't be happier for you. Movements are the best feeling in the world....until you hit third tri and the kid doesn't stop moving LOL. 

Mary - I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandma. How is the wedding planning coming? 

Michelle - I'm sorry that your cycle didn't go well. I would love to talk to you about possibly hosting a fundraiser to help you pay for IVF or other fertility treatments if you're interested. I'm on Facebook way more than here (can't seem to remember to log on) if you want to message me about it there or send me an email. 

Chelsea - GD BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But you're gonna rock this! 

AFM - Third tri and it's pretty similar to how I was with Luke. I'm huge at this point and have discovered stretch marks on my belly :( I'm pretty much confined to the couch/bed because the ligaments on the underside of my belly are slowly tearing from the weight of my belly. Still have the picc line in and fought the meds *and lost* last week. Contractions consistently every 2-3 minutes for about a minute each, but it isn't changing my cervix at all so I'm just supposed to take it easy. Luke is doing so good. Apparently he's advanced for his age and doing stuff easily that 2 year olds struggle with. We're still working on the allergy issue, but he's doing so well overall.


----------



## crazy4baby1

yesterday ( 12 dpo) I tested positive with a visible faint line, and it still remains faint but very visible from a distance. This morning with my first morning urine i tested with the same test as the positive and got 2 negatives help!!!


----------



## Jrepp

crazy4baby1 said:


> yesterday ( 12 dpo) I tested positive with a visible faint line, and it still remains faint but very visible from a distance. This morning with my first morning urine i tested with the same test as the positive and got 2 negatives help!!!

There are a couple things that could be going on. 1) your urine today wasn't as concentrated as it was the other days. If you don't have a long enough hold especially in the early days of pregnancy, a test could read false negative because there isn't enough hcg in your pee to form the line. 2) Depending on the brand of test you could have either seen an evaporation line or the dye pooled on the test line. Some brands of tests are notorious for showing false positives. FRER with the curved handle do so really bad. Also, the test could look positive when it dries. 3) you could have had the egg fertilize and start to implant, and for whatever reason the egg stopped growing or couldn't implant. THis is called a chemical pregnancy, where your body has a fertilized egg start to implant and shows up on a pregnancy test, but the pregnancy doesn't progress past a few days and you lose the pregnancy before you reach a heart beat. 

Either way, I'm sorry for the limbo. TTC is super hard and wears on you when there isn't a sure fire way to know what's going on .


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aw I'm sorry chelsey! But I know u and baby Gage will be a-okay!! :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

So my Grammy left us and went to heaven Yeaterday afternoon. I didn't think I'd get so upset given how old she was.. I mean she watched the world change over 104 years! And there were a lot of big changes in the world in the 1900's, especially technology, from when she was my age. But I know she went peacefully and is in a better place now. It's just hard to believe she's actually gone. She stayed strong for so long.. I guess I thought she had at least a few more years to go. She held on in her sleep for 6 days, pretty much until everyone got to say their goodbyes. She even opened her eyes when one of my cousins out of state called and told my dad to tell Grammy that he loves her. That showed she could definitely hear us, although the I already believed she could. I just wanted to update everyone. Thanks for always being here ladies!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, any signs of O?


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Mary. Losing a loved one is so hard. :hugs:

Had an OB appt yesterday which went fine. Always a good thing but since I panicked unreasonably the night before my appt, it was particularly sweet. It was kind of cool to learn that the Dr can ID almost any sound coming from inside there. At one point, she said "oh that sounds like a foot!" And then she found the heartbeat on the other side.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Angela, with almost every single scan I had, oddly the day or two before I'd get some weird cramping or just something that made me scared that things weren't right and those scans were always that much more amazing because of it.. My worries went away and I got to see my baby girl :) I'm glad u got your reassurance after your scan! And isn't that neat how they can tell what every noise is?! With both of my kids, I could tell right where they were after 20 weeks or so.. Like where the bum was and head and hand or foot. It's awesome! And later on people could literally see her foot pop out, no joke, she'd make her foot pop out at least an inch and a half, maybe 2 inches. It wasn't always the most comfortable but def amazing to watch! So glad everything's going good!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well another loss in my family just happened... Well she's not quite gone yet but the nurse said 100% she won't make it through the night. It's Aiden grandmother and she's been like a 2nd mother to me as well, even though we'd fight from time to time but that's what daughters and mothers do. We ended up seeing Aidens biological father out of it and who knows maybe this will help him smarten up. I just can't believe she's gone. I'm feeling way worse then when my Grammy just passed. At least she was 104 and we all knew it was coming.. We knew it would happen one day with Aidens gram because she has cancer all through her body but she's only 46!!! I can't believe this :,( I hugged her last night and told her I will never let Aiden forget her, that we will talk about her everyday and that we love her and idk how but we will all be okay so don't worry about us and she just squeezed me back and tears poured down her cheeks. She couldn't talk because of her oxygen levels and lungs being full of stuff cuz she can't cough anything up. She gave Aiden her perfume so now he can smell her everyday on his favorite stuffed animal. At first Aiden didn't really cry, at all, but while we were in there and as my dad and I were talking to him about how Noni will always be with us then I think he realized she wouldn't physically be here anymore and finally broke down crying. He needed to. They had a very special bond. Ugh. I though I prepared myself better for this one. She's been holding on since Aiden was born but I guess you can just never really be prepared. 

Anyway, sorry for all the sad news! It's been a tough week! I needed to vent while everyone else here is still sleeping. Love u all!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww I'm sorry you're dealing with another loss this week, Mary. What a tough week, that's a lot to deal with in a short amount of time. My dad passed away from cancer earlier this year. It's such a horrible disease. Major hugs your way. It's so nice you guys got to see her last night.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, Michelle. It means a lot. This is really killing me. I just found out Sunday night that she had been in the hospital for almost 2 months.. I had been wondering why I hadn't heard from her to go doing something with Aiden. What I was told Sunday night was that she had about 6 more weeks so to hear the very next day that she was dying was very very unexpected. There were so many times they said she had 6 weeks, or 12 weeks, or a year, etc. so a big part of me figured she'd fight through it and go into remission again for a bit. Ugh. 

And I'm very sorry to hear about your father :(. Cancer does suck! I always say if I won the lottery jackpot, basically half of it would go to cancer research.. Like all the ones they need a lot more research on to help people survive.

I feel so bad for Aiden biological father too. He and I always have gotten along even though Aiden didnt want him in his life for the past 2 years because he was already not around most the time before he went to jail for multiple DWIs anyway. But yeah when we saw him last night he actually hugged my DH really tight and said "thank you for being the dad you are for Aiden and gave him what I couldn't. I hope we can all make this work and he can have 2 Dads if he chooses to consider me as his dad again." It was so nice to hear him acknowledge the fact that DH is the only father Aiden knows. Hopefully good things can come from this situation, as much as i wish she was going to be here with us. I literally keep feeling like my chest is caving in and I can't breathe. This is a million times worse then when my Grammy passed 3 days ago. It's definitely a lot to go through in one week. We will be okay though. My Grammys wake is tonight. With all of these emotions, I'm going to be a wreck!!! Ugh.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry you're going through so much, Mary. I lost my dad to cancer.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Im sorry about your dad too, angela. Cancer sucks balls! Excuse my potty mouth!


----------



## Jrepp

Michelle, Did you see the message that I posted a few days ago?


----------



## Michellebelle

I did, thanks Jess! I'm thinking we will hopefully be able to try a few more times this year, and if those don't work, consider ivf next year.


----------



## Michellebelle

Still a negative opk. This is gonna be a late O :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

AF just arrived "a day late" today. Either my LP was a day longer or a Oed a day later. I think my LP was a day longer because I still spotted the day before yesterday (when AF was due), plus I had creamy CM on CD17. So yay for an 11 day LP! It's been 10 days the past few months. Hopefully it keeps going up but I'm thinking MAJOR stress probably delayed it a bit. This is def the hardest loss I've ever delt with. Anyone who has me on FB, please share the GoFundMe link for Kimberly Centras funeral cost. It's Aidens biological father all alone with no other family.. He only has his newest gf to help him get this done and no money. I feel awful about what he's going through right now. I a mess, can only imagine how he's feeling along with the pressure of trying to give her the funeral she much deserves. Ugh. I wish I had the money and I'd pay for it all. She really was a great woman. We had our ups and downs but we always knew we still were family and would always love each other and things would always go right back to normal after an argument. It's not fully real to me yet. I randomly start thinking about how I'll never see her face or hear her voice again and then I break down all over again. I keep reading one of the last texts from her randomly saying "I need to talk to you soon. I love you. I want you to always know that. I think u do but I wanted to reassure you that I love you guys more then anything." And I had no clue her cancer got that bad again at that time but now I know exactly what she wanted to talk about. It's just all so sad. I'm sorry I keep bringing this sadness to u guys! I don't really have many people to talk to IRL.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Come on O! I hope u get a positive OPK in the next day or two, Michelle! Maybe it'll be good to O a little late. Ur body could be trying to make sure it releases that *perfect* egg! ;) FX!


----------



## TTC74

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Michelle! 

Someone gave me some great stuff yesterday! A swing, a rocker, an exercauser, a playmat, and other odds and ins. I was very excited!


----------



## aidensmommy1

That's awesome, Angela! Alexia LOVES her saucer! And it gives me a chance to get some house work and such done. Otherwise, I'd get NOTHING done! lol. She's not even 8 months and she's already walking holding onto the bed and walls and pretty much everything else she could possible climb on lol. She's doing stuff a majority of babies don't do until they're like 10+ months and she's been doing this since right before she hit 7 months. Crazy baby girl! It's the smart ones they say you got to watch out for! lol. All of that stuff will come into handy! We need to get Alexia a high chair now that she's eating basically everything that's soft enough for her now. Little piglet! lol


----------



## TTC74

Ha! I've been looking at high chairs that fold up since DH is sort of a neat freak. Fortunately, he does most of the cleaning himself. So, it's hard to complain. Lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

So strange.. Literally 10mins after telling you that we needed to get a high chair, dhs Aunt came by with a new high chair! lol. That was very random but absolutely perfect timing! And they brought some cute slippers for her and a shirt for Aiden. And handed dh $100, lol. That was super kind of them! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

And Angela, they have these really soft foam material chairs that u can attach right to a normal kitchen chair. It holds them in there really well. I used one with Aiden a lot and it was super handy!


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, it's great that you got so many things! That's a lot to be excited about!

Mary, I'm so sorry about what you're going through. It is just so hard, I know, and you have to take time to be sad about it so you can properly heal. 

I'm thinking of trying the pineapple trick for implantation this cycle. Have you guys heard of anyone being successful with it?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, it looks like U may have Oed and are just having a slow rise. I'm pretty sure some of your charts in your previous cycles have had slower rises on the first few days too, right? We'll see what it does over the next couple of days but it's really looking like you could've Oed, just because it dipped then you had a rise back up and suddenly temps are more stable now, immediately following your last +OPK. Fx!!


----------



## TTC74

I hope Michelle did O! Although the TWW is long, it's always exciting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes it is! And I feed off of Michelle's TWW now! lol. It's like I HATED TTC but at the same time sometimes I miss that rush wondering "is this the month?!" Or "omg is that a line?!" But the bfns are never ever fun. But yeah, Ive been living vicariously through Michelle's TWWs praying she gets her bfp so I can celebrate too! :) I did the same with Chelsey lol. I got so into her IVF TWWs that I literally felt like I was doing a cycle again! LoL


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm glad you said that Mary, because I was thinking I Oed too! :)

I usually have creamy cm a couple of days after I O, and I got it today. So I think I am just having a slow rise like I have some other months.

My BD timing is MUCH better if I did O a couple of days ago. DH and my schedules just haven't quite matched up the last couple of days, so if today is O day (which I don't think it is), we'd probably be out.

I hope this is my month, but I know it's a long shot without fertility drugs, so we shall see. Now we wait. :) And if not, next month I'll be doing fertility drugs again. Hoping that HSG I had this month cleared out anything it needed to!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Me too! I have a good feeling that the HSG helped and youll get your bfp either this month or next. I'm saying lots of baby prayers for u!! Fx fx fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, your past 3 charts almost looked like an identical pattern up until about 4-5dpo, if I recall right, but this cycles pattern looks dif to me already. I'm crossing my fingers and praying u have a sticky bean starting to get nice and snug in there :) FX!


----------



## Jrepp

Michelle I agree with Mary. The difference in your chart could be a good thing. My charts were so chaotic when I was pregnant with Luke and when I got pregnant with Logan. 

Speaking of which.....this pregnancy has been so hard. On Thursday I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes. Even on insulin, my numbers are wayyyyy to high. It's always something it seems, but I might have to be induced a few weeks early because of it.


----------



## TTC74

Jess - sorry to hear about the GD. Hoping the insulin keeps those numbers nice and low. 

Michelle - Fx! 

AFM - DH and I went on a little trip this weekend to shop. After two hours my back was killing me! It's ridiculous how quickly this LO has started weighing on my back!


----------



## froggyfrog

Fx the difference in charts is a good sign michelle!

Jess, I hope the insulin helps to bring you to a normal range.

Angela, my back also hurts pretty bad when I'm walking around for too long. I found that sitting on my exercise ball helps. I spread my legs as far apart as I can and stretch as forward as my belly let's me, and I also go in circles with my hips and switch directions. Also pelvic thrusts back and forth on the ball help. I find that after about 30 minutes solid of doing that while watching tv, the back ache is so much better.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks everyone!

Jess, sorry about the GD and maybe needing to be induced early. I can't remember, how far along are you now?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I hope everything gets better for u and ur insulin levels go down! Text me anytime you want or need! :hugs:

Michelle, your chart DEF looks amazing to me right now! I'm praying you get an amazing surprise right after your recent HSG! Fx fx Fx!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I wonder if you might even be 10dpo today, Michelle, with a slow rise the first 3 days. Idk but either way, when will u test?! lol. I'm anxious! Ur chart is up and down but so stable all at the same time.. Like the pattern is stable. I see a lot of bfp charts like that but I know charts like to trick us so I'm anxious for test time and praying its bfp!! How do u feel this cycle? Do u have any reason to feel hopeful at this point, stymtom wise? I'm hopeful for you! :) FX!


----------



## Michellebelle

I don't really feel anything, so I'm thinking I'm not pregnant. But I'll probably test tomorrow and see how things look. 

We shall see!


----------



## Michellebelle

So I accidentally forgot to take my temp this morning. I was having weird dreams, and those were on my mind when I woke up, and it wasn't until I was in the shower that I realized my mistake! Oops.....

BFN this morning too. But it's okay. I honestly don't expect a BFP this cycle, and if I were to get one, I'd be surprised! I know I'm not out yet, but I'm just not expecting to see that second line. :)

Happy the weekend is almost here! Anyone have any lovely plans?


----------



## TTC74

I'm riding out a hurricane in FL. So, no big plans. I have a baby shower to go to for a friend on Sunday though. That should be fun!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahhhh good luck with the hurricane! Is it bad where you are?


----------



## TTC74

It was no big deal. I had a little wind and some Rain. I didn't even lose electricity. So, no complaints!


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad everything was ok there, Angela!

Huge temp drop today, so just waiting for AF to show.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Ladies. 

Michelle, I'm 31 weeks today. The plan is to induce at either 38 or 39 weeks depending on how everything looks. I go in twice a week for nst and have weekly ultrasounds to make sure baby boy isn't getting to big/I'm not getting too much/too little fluid. Sorry about your temp dip.


----------



## froggyfrog

How is everyone doing?


----------



## TTC74

I'm actually in substantial pain. I went to the dr and all is well (I even got yo see my little girl!). I have a UTI that is killing me, though. I came believe the symptoms came on so fast and furious!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ugh, Angela, that stinks!! I kept getting UTI's and kidney infections during my pregnancy. I actually think I have a kidney infection now. I need to call the doctor cuz I can feel it in my back. I'm so prone to kidney infections that I KNOW when I have one at this point. It sucks! I hope u feel better soon! They especially suck while pregnant because ur organs are squished up & everything as it is.


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope you feel better soon angela and mary. That really sucks. 

Michelle what's going on with you?


----------



## Michellebelle

Yeah, feel better soon Angela and Mary!

I'm doing a straight injectibles cycle this time instead of Clomid plus injectibles. I've had pretty small follicles so far. The biggest I had yesterday was a 12.5. They upped my dosage and I go back on Sunday to check sizes again. I'm hoping to have 3-5 good ones by trigger time.


----------



## Michellebelle

The Dr. Yesterday said my biggest follicle was at 16, and to bd tonight to cover my bases, just in case. So DH and I will tonight. But I took an opk this morning and it was the darkest I've ever seen. Now I am scared I will miss the surge. 

I hope O is still a couple of days away, but I am worried. I spent sooo much money this cycle, and I am just worried we won't have a chance. I go back to the dr. Tomorrow for another blood test and follicle scan. 

If I have ovulated by that point, do you think he'll be able to tell on the scan?


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes, they will be able to tell by your estrogen levels and he will be able to see it on the scan. Fx tonight you catch the egg!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks!

The doctor that checked me yesterday was not my normal doctor (since it was the weekend), and I felt like he wasn't thorough enough, so now I'm just worried and stressed about everything. Trying not to be though! We spent $2000 this cycle between appts and meds, and I will be sooo upset if we miss our chance.


----------



## froggyfrog

What time is your appointment tomorrow? Is it with your normal dr?


----------



## Michellebelle

DH and I got in a bd session, which is good!

My appt is at 3 tomorrow. I talked to the nurse this afternoon and they still want me to continue with my Follistim tonight. Who knows, maybe I haven't ovulated yet. I hope it is a couple of more days still. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

Looking forward to your update Michelle!


----------



## Michellebelle

So the doc says he thinks I may have ovulated. My big follicle on each size is gone, and now I just have smaller ones. He is going to check my progesterone level to see. He did say my estradiol level went up between Sunday morning and this morning.

So I'm hoping maybe I ovulated this morning? That would at least give me a chance. I guess we'll see what my progesterone looks like tomorrow.


----------



## froggyfrog

Even if you ovulated the night before last, I still feel like you had a chance with bd that night. Now time for us to stalk you! 

How often do you go in to be monitored?


----------



## Michellebelle

I was going in about every 3 days while they were checking follicles. Now I just wait and see if I get a positive test. I'm really hoping maybe I ovulated yesterday morning. That would explain my temp jump today. And I feel like then we would have bd timing of about 16 hours or so before O and maybe 5 or 6 hours after O, which could give us two good BD times.

I would think maybe I Oed the day before my first temp jump, but because my estradiol level rose from Sunday to yesterday, I'm thinking that's not the case, because I feel like it would have dropped more already if I had Oed on Sunday.


Oh well, I think I definitely have Oed, so I'm not going to worry about it any more and just start symptom spotting. :)


----------



## TTC74

Fx Michelle! 

I have my level 2 ultrasound tomorrow morning. Can't wait! A friend who had a level 2 ultrasound said that they turned on 3D for her for a few minutes. That would be SO awesome!


----------



## froggyfrog

Angela, I get a level 2 ultrasound at every appointment and they turn on 3d for me every time. I get my next one next week. Enjoy seeing your little girl!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Enjoy your ultrasounds! Are you going to post photos here? :)


----------



## TTC74

Pics? Of course! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Any thoughts on my chart? I had a progesterone test yesterday morning and it came back at a 3, which the nurse said meant I should have ovulated. I'm wondering why I had a low temp again today then. I'm out of town, but will bd with dh when I get back this afternoon.


----------



## TTC74

Michelle, I'm unsure about your chart, but today's temp could just be a fallback rise. I'd cover yourself with a bd tonight, but I bet your dr is right. 

I had my level 2 ultrasound today, and my little girl was so active they could barely get done what they needed to get done! In sum, though, they said she was perfect. Measuring within 2 days of my due date. 1 lb 3 ozs.
 



Attached Files:







Bella Profile 23 Weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## froggyfrog

Did you stay the night out of town? Maybe it was just the change in atmosphere. Sorry, not much help when it comes to temps.

Angela, how sweet is she! !! Did you not get a 3d?


----------



## TTC74

No. They don't do 3D. :( I do get to have an ultrasound every month from here on out, though! And, I'll just pay for a 3D between 28 and 32 weeks.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah, that's definitely a perk. I feel bounced around going to the MFM and my OB, but it's cool seeing the baby so often. I believe that after next week I start going every 2 weeks. I will have my c section scheduled by next week if my previa hasn't resolved. We can always cancel it if it moves, but if it doesn't we could be looking at Dec 30th or Jan 2nd as Gage's birthday.


----------



## TTC74

While I hope your pre is does subside, I know you can't wait to have Gage in your arms! The MFM told me today that even if all went well, they would probably induce me at 39 weeks. That's hardly a disappointment!


----------



## Michellebelle

Such a sweet photo, Angela! I love hearing about how active she is! 

Chelsey, I can't believe how close you are getting! I know you've still got a ways, but I still can't help but get so excited for you!

Have both of you decorated nurseries or anything yet?

For my last three pregnancies I never bought any baby stuff. When I get pregnant again, I've already decided I'm going to go out and buy a cute onesie to celebrate right away.


----------



## froggyfrog

I think going out and getting a cute outfit is a great idea Michelle. 

His room is mostly done. I still have just a few little things to do. Our theme is "oh the places you'll go". It's not the store bought theme, I just made it. I made hot air balloons out of paper lanterns, and i made garland out of tissue paper. The colors are orange, blue, and green.


----------



## froggyfrog

This was on Wednesday. It's really crazy to think that he will be here in 9-13 weeks


----------



## TTC74

That's excellent, Chelsea! I actually have a friend in the area who is doing an "Oh the places you will go" theme for her son, too. The baby's grandfather is an astronaut. 

We are doing a pink and grey elephant theme. We've got the bedding picked out and are currently looking at pink elephant murals to go on pale grey walls for the nursery. The only furniture piece we have left to buy is the crib. We've got a cherry changing table and dresser already in there. We've got the travel system and all sorts of other baby gear that people have given us. Plus, we've got a shower scheduled for Dec 3. It's SO real and imminent at this point! 

Michelle, you should definitely buy something to celebrate when you get that BFP!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh that's neat angela. It was DHs favorite as a kid, and when we got married, my sil married us, and she read from oh the places you'll go during the ceremony. Plus it's gender neutral, and I'm planning on using the same theme for all 3 kids. And then when they are out of the crib, they can have their own theme. Gages will be classic muscle cars since that's his daddy's obsession.


----------



## froggyfrog

We are waiting for a wall decal to come in that says "oh the places you"ll go" but instead of putting it on the wall, I'm going to paint a canvas orange and stick it to that and hang it above the crib. The top row of the closet is 3-6 months, and bottom row is 6-9. I have NB and 0-3 on the dresser attached to the crib. I need to find places for more stuff, and get everything washed. I'll probably start that in a few weeks!


----------



## froggyfrog

This is the bedding, it's just kind of thrown in for now


----------



## froggyfrog

I have seen the pink and grey elephants Angela and it is so cute!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Love the nursery Chelsey!

Angela, what a beautiful baby girl you've got there!! :)

Michelle, I read through and caught up on your cycle. So u didn't have to trigger this cycle then, correct? Hopefully that's a good sign.. If u Oed before needing to trigger, a follie must have been ready so I'm hoping this is a good sign! And I'm liking ur chart so far.. I'll be stalking for the next week or so ;) 

Sorry I've been MIA. There's been a lot going on and we all just took turns being sick. Blah. Having a sick baby is the worst! But ill be checking in more, especially while Michelle is in her TWW. I'm feeling hopeful for u! Fx!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, have u been testing? I'm pretty sure I missed O this month but we're just NTNP anyhow and haven't been trying to time it at all. I want to say I Oed yesterday bcuz of my CM but who knows. If I did O yest then I BDed like 2 1/2-3 days beforehand so I guess there's a small chance of conception. Honestly, it's prob best if I don't get a bfp for a little longer.. Like until Alexia hit 12 months. She's 9 months now and OMG, what a handful! LOL. She's TOO smart and the smart ones are the ones u gota watch out for most! lol. She's in a "all about mama" phase. She wants nobody but me. Dh will even put his arms out to her and she'll yell at him and crawl right past him to me haha. It's annoying as all heck though! Cute but annoying! lol. I can't get anything done but hey, at least DH can do everything else! lol. I feel bad sometimes not being able to help with other things as much as I'd like to. 

Anywhoo, just wanted to check on u Michelle. I've had ur chart tab up on my phone so I can chart stalk you lol so although I haven't been on here much, I'm watching u! LOL


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nvm I take back that I'm pretty sure I Oed yest. I'm having some pains and lots of EWCM again so maybe we'll catch it. We'll see if Alexia let's us before we're too tired! LoL


----------



## TTC74

Where the heck is Michelle? I hope she posts soon. I've been stalking her chart, too!


----------



## Michellebelle

Get that BD, Mary!

I've tested the last two days and BFNs. I haven't gotten cramps like I usually do before BFPs, so I'm hoping I just have a late implanter and I'll get some cramping and a BFP soon!


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope you get to bd mary!!! 

Michelle, I'm stalking waiting for that beautiful bfp!!!

I found out that the placenta previa still hasn't resolved. They will check me one more time in the 30th and she says if it's still there by then that it's probably not going to move. It's so crazy and scary to think that if it stays there, Gage could be here in 8 weeks! I'm getting nervous about being a mom!


----------



## Michellebelle

Wow, so close!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies!!!

Chelsea, you are going to be such a wonderful mom!!! Cannot wait to see pics of Gage!

FX for a late implanter, Michelle!

Your pregnancy is moving right along, Angela!

FX that whatever you desire is what occurs, Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies! Just DTD without the baby part would be nice these days!! Hahaha! We seem to only manage it 1-2 times a month between both kids being around us until bedtime.. It'd be dif if it were just the baby. She doesn't know what's going on if she's in her crib! Ahaha. We do however make it extra pleasurable (sorry TMI!) to get us through the next month LOL. Get ready, Chelsey! :haha: Angela, I'm sure u know what I'm talking about from ur girls! lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Mary, I'm not allowed to dtd or even have the big O because of the previa. So we haven't dtd in 9 weeks. It's horrible especially because we used to average at least 2 or 3 times a week. 

Michelle, sorry last cycle didn't work out, I was so hoping for it to be your month. Are you doing the same protocol this cycle?


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks. I was actually just at the doc this morning. I really thought I would have cysts and have to wait two weeks, but there weren't any!

Yes, I am going to do straight injectibles this cycle again. The one change is that I will also do a few doses of ganirelex too to keep me from ovulating too early like I did last time.

I'm losing a little bit of hope, but it's gotta work sometime, right?


----------



## TTC74

That's right Michelle! This will happen for you! 

I scheduled my 4D ultrasound today! It's on 12/7.


----------



## iBeach

Hello mommies:happydance:

I haven't posted in a LONG time, but I read you every day. Some of you may remember me from back when we kept starting new threads with different months and than this one was created. 

I laughed and I cried when I read you! Aidensmommy, Froggy, Wishing... I am just so happy you became mothers (or mothers again). 

I am looking forward more BFP! I never ever had one on my own. 

For those who dont know me... I was trying to conceive with known donor for a loooong time. Never worked... we are still best friends, but I am still childless....
...I still hope it will happen some day. Now only if I found a guy!


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg ibeach!!!! It's so nice to hear from you. I had often wondered what happened to you. I hope all is well. Are you still ttc?


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi, ibeach!!!!! So glad to see you back! 

Can't wait to see your 4D, Angela!!!


----------



## TTC74

I failed my 1 hour glucose challenge test pretty substantially (they don't want to see it higher than 135 and mine was 187). So, I'm going in next Thursday for the 3 hour glucose tolerance test to determine whether I have gestational diabetes.


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope you don't have it angela! I see a lot of people lass the 3 hour after failing the 1 hour. But if you do get it, at least it will keep your weight gain down. I have barely gained anything with this pregnancy, but fx you pass!!! 

We had a very small baby shower among a few friends this past weekend, and we had our maternity shoot. It was so much fun! We go in for a scan on the 30th to check for movement of the placenta. As of 28 weeks it still hadn't moved. My MFM told me that if it doesn't move by that point then it's not very likely that it will. I'm in the process of getting the c section scheduled. I might be meeting me little guy in around 5 weeks if it hasn't resolved yet.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## iBeach

Hi girls!
I am NOT TTC at the moment, because I do not have anyone to TTC with!
The only thing that happened since I haven't been posting is, that I have moved from NY to FL!!! wooohoooo.... beach life it is! I have been here 1 year and a half now, and I couldn't love it more.

I still follow you tho. I read every post... and I cried when you girls got BFP! After all what you went through, after all what we went through together. 

I hope I will meet some guy in my future, because I am loosing hope of having a baby at this point.


----------



## TTC74

What part of FL? I'm in central FL. 

I have a decent size baby shower on the 3rd. Expecting more than 30 people. I can't wait!


----------



## Wishing1010

I live in FL as well! Jacksonville! :) Hope you meet an awesome man before too long and that he is the one!!!

That's exciting, Chelsea! So soon!

Hope you pass the 3 hr test, Angela!


----------



## Clover_child

Hi ladies! I was wondering if it would be ok if I joined y'alls group. A little bit about me . I am a night shift ER nurse, so I am having trouble accuratly tracking everything since my morning and sleep times are so different from everyone else. Also, I have just recently gotten my mirena out and im still waiting for my body to adjust. I got my mirena out on 10/19/16 and have yet to have AF. I have taken multiple test and they are all negative. Last test was taken on DPO 17. I am thinking that my predictor app was off and that I actually ovulated somewhere around 11/15/16, due to a week long ewcm stretch. I have had many symptoms since then including headaches, canker sores, thrush, bloating, trapt gas, constipation, mild cramping, extreme mood swings, and many more. 

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## TTC74

I was in a car accident today. After 6 hours of monitoring and an ultrasound, they have declared the baby safe and sound (as was everyone else). 

Also had my 3 hour GTT yesterday. So, I should get those results next week.


----------



## April12016

TTC74 said:


> I was in a car accident today. After 6 hours of monitoring and an ultrasound, they have declared the baby safe and sound (as was everyone else).
> 
> Also had my 3 hour GTT yesterday. So, I should get those results next week.

Yikes! So sorry. That must have been so scary. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hope it wasn't a bad one! Glad your baby is all safe!


----------



## TTC74

A bit of good news after the car crash - I passed my 3 hour GTT! No gestational diabetes for me! Given the number I received after my 1 hour test, I was shocked but thrilled!


----------



## TTC74

I got a new car today! I could've lived without the new car payment but I guess I was due a new car. Plus, it's going to be great for the baby! It's a compact SUV (Mazda CX-5).


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoo! Such great news!

AFM, having the weirdest cycle. 1 day of heavy bleeding, 1 day medium, and today just spotting. My body feels so messed up. :(


----------



## TTC74

I had gotten to where my cycles were so wonky before I got pg. I would have a day of medium bleeding. A day of light bleeding. Then, I would have a couple of days of spotting. I was thinking- how could I be building a sufficient lining?! But I guess I was. So, don't read too much into it. Are you doing a medicated cycle this month?


----------



## Michellebelle

No :( We're having to take a break while we save up money for all the fertility stuff again.


----------



## TTC74

I see. Well I'm still hopefully cheering you on. I was saving up for IVF when I got pregnant.


----------



## aidensmommy1

iBeach said:


> Hi girls!
> I am NOT TTC at the moment, because I do not have anyone to TTC with!
> The only thing that happened since I haven't been posting is, that I have moved from NY to FL!!! wooohoooo.... beach life it is! I have been here 1 year and a half now, and I couldn't love it more.
> 
> I still follow you tho. I read every post... and I cried when you girls got BFP! After all what you went through, after all what we went through together.
> 
> I hope I will meet some guy in my future, because I am loosing hope of having a baby at this point.

I know this is a late response, lol, but I remember you!!! How have u been?! I haven't read through the rest of the posts after this one yet. I was just so excited to see your name that I had to post ASAP! lol :) I'm sure you have seen already but we finally got to do IVF! I really thought it would NEVER happen for us and the doctors told me my insurance wouldn't cover it or would only cover 20% tops and one day I had a hunch to call and ask insurance myself and what do you know, we had full coverage for everything but the small copays. And that phone call happened only 4 months before my insurance was going to shut off because I was still under my mothers still. If it all happened for me, I know itll happen for you too. You'll find that special someone and end up with the most beautiful baby ever! And I know 100% that the wait sucks but once you and your future OH have your LO in your arms, you'll think the wait was SO worth it. I always think to myself that if I didn't have a tubal factor and such, Alexia would have never been born and I seriously couldn't have dreamt up a more precious baby. It WILL happen for you! Your future baby daddy is out there waiting for you as we speak! :) --So good to hear from you!!!


Sorry I've been MIA everyone! My kitty's been super sick and just spent 8 days at the vets. He's still not better. He had a urinary blockage and has to have prescription food for the rest of his life or else the blockage will continue to come back. His bladder got really messed up from it and kind of forgot how to function so it would just fill up and then leak out of him. He had a high fever when we brought him in and they said he would've died if we didn't get him in there that day. We were calling vets for a full week asking if they would take him and do payment plans and nobody would do it and finally we got a number to a vet that said they would do it. 99.9% of vets will not do payment plans so I feel very blessed that we found a place. He isn't your average cat. Even the vet was like "He's not a cat.. He's a dog. A cat-dog!" lol and we say that about him all the time. He's more of a dog then out dog :haha: I'm so grateful we were able to save him & have him come back home with us! We just picked him up last night. It was just awful. Ugh. And then both kids have been sick, as well as dh and I. It's been a horrible month! 

Alright, I'm going to read through the rest of the posts now and see what I missed. I was hoping to see a BFP chart in Michelle's siggy :( Fingers crossed Michelle!


----------



## aidensmommy1

OMG MICHELLE!!!! Congrats!!!!! Omg omg omg!!! I know I haven't been on here but I've been stalking your chart and checking at least a 3-4 times a week leading up and after O to see what's going on and whether you've gotten your bfp! OMGGG! I literally just said to DH early yest am when I looked at it (before the bfp clearly!!) that I was very sad you hadn't gotten a bfp yet and then I look today and BAM! Amazing news!!!!!!! I just screamed out loud and told my DH lol :) yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

It's funny because I had a big dip at 10dpo too :) Ahhh!! I just want to scream at the top of my lungs (out of pure joy of course!!)


----------



## froggyfrog

Holy crap Michelle!!!!! Congrats!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww thank you! I hope this one sticks! This is my first BFP not on fertility drugs, so it was a surprise! Honestly, I tested yesterday morning, barely looked at the test cause I figured it would be a bfn, and it was only on looking at it a couple hours later that I was like.. wait... there's a line! So I held my pee four hours and took three more tests, and they were all clearly positive!

I'm gonna email my doc tomorrow and see when they want me to go for bloodwork. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Michellebelle

Chelsey, omg, it's almost time for Gage to arrive! You must be so excited!


----------



## froggyfrog

I can't wait to hear your betas! Will you start progesterone? 

I'm super excited! But I keep getting periods of freak outs lol. They will induce me at 39 weeks but I'm doing some stuff at home to soften my cervix so that hopefully I'm not in labor forever. I'm just ready to meet him!


----------



## Michellebelle

Eeee, good luck!

I don't know about the progesterone. I know they will check my levels when they do a beta, so I guess I'll see. If they want to wait til 14 dpo to do a beta, that's not until Wednesday.


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## froggyfrog

That's my 37 week bump and Gage at 32 weeks and 35 weeks


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahhh! You looks great! And I love that Merry Christmas shot! That is adorable!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Michelle! That's great news! Can't wait for your beta! 

Chelsey, they're going to induce me at 38-39 weeks too! 

Here is a pic from my 3D scan last week. Bella wouldn't keep her little arm out of her face!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5197.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I am still jumping for joy over here!! I've been stalking your chart HARD! LOL! I can't wait to see your beta levels! And that's exciting that this is ur first BFP while not on fertility drugs.. that could be just what you need for an ultra sticky bean! ;) fingers crossed! Something's giving me a really good feeling about this one. I'm so excited for you!!! I'll def be checking in on your beta and all that good stuff, whether I have time to come online or not! lol :)

Chelsey, I still can't believe we got our BFPs the same day but a year apart and if it weren't for you being induced, they could've had the same birthday too! lol. But, you're very very lucky to have him at 39wks! I had to wait until 41w1d to meet Alexia.. she was so cozy in there, she just did not want to come out! LOL :) I can't wait to see your little man!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww Angela!! So cute!! And Bella?! What a pretty name!!! I'm so happy For all of u! 3 very beautiful babies will be coming into this world in 2017! Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

update! I went for bloodwork today (12 dpo)

My HCG is at 53, and my progesterone is at 19. I go back on Wednesday to make sure they are doubling properly. Once I hear that they are, THEN I think I will breathe a sigh of relief.

Even though my progesterone levels are good, they are still going to put me on progesterone suppositories. I'm fine with that, as I think it will give me a little less stress and one less number to worry about! Plus, they help make my boobs bigger! Hehe.


----------



## TTC74

So, I went in last night with contractions. They were registering on the monitor and were coming every six minutes but not causing dilation. So, I'm back home. Apparently, it's called prodromal labor. Very annoying.


----------



## froggyfrog

I learned a trick Angela, you can take a benedryl and if it is prodromal labor it will stop but if it's real it won't stop it. 

I lost my plug this morning so I'm officially on labor watch!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo Chelsey!! But so you know, after I lost some of my plug, it took 3 darn weeks for labor to start. But thankfully your little man will be here indefinitely before then anyhow! :)

Angela, early contractions do stink! But once the real cost reactions start, you'll KNOW! After 7 years I basically forgot what a contraction felt like so I'm guessing you're feeling similar..? With Alexia I kept thinking I was having real contractions and then when they really started, I said to DH "THOSE OTHER ONES WERE DEF NOT CONTRACTIONS!!!" :haha: I know they were Braxton hicks in my case but those felt nothing like the real thing!

Glad to hear you had a good first beta, Michelle!! I cannot wait for tomorrow's beta so u can take that breath and let yourself get more excited :) I think this is it. Your LO is sending me good vibes already! ;) Fx for a very happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## TTC74

Well, technically, I think prodromal labor contractions are real contractions. They even show up on the hospital monitor. They just aren't strong enough to cause dilation. And, I knew they weren't strong, but at six mins apart, I wasn't risking it! 

Thanks for the tip, Chelsey! I had no idea about Benadryl being useful in that way! 

Can't wait for your second beta, Michelle!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! I'll update with the results tomorrow evening. Hoping so much for good news.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Well, technically, I think prodromal labor contractions are real contractions. They even show up on the hospital monitor. They just aren't strong enough to cause dilation. And, I knew they weren't strong, but at six mins apart, I wasn't risking it!
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Chelsey! I had no idea about Benadryl being useful in that way!
> 
> Can't wait for your second beta, Michelle!


I didn't mean to say real contractions but REAL contractions (like when labors full on). I wasn't meaning to say you weren't having contractions. I just def noticed how much worse the contractions were when labor was really on so that's what I was referring to when I said "real". I worded myself wrong. I had the same thing happen, showed on monitor and all. Maybe it was the same thing.. Idk. I know all sorts of contractions can trick us ahead of time! Mine were I think 7 minutes apart if I recall and believe me, I didn't risk it either! (Plus I was far enough along for it to happen so I was praying going to the hospital would make it happen!! Haha)


----------



## TTC74

I totally understand (and agree with) your point, Mary! I wasn't offended by your comment. I was just trying to be informative in that there is a difference between BH and prodromal contractions. :winkwink:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok good, I'd never want to offend any of you! We're like a little family :) And That's 1 thing that I really love about this thread.. We are all so knowledgeable when it comes to fertility and pregnancy because of TTC for so long and what we've all been through so when other people are searching the web trying to look for hope that this is their lucky month for a BFP or feeing a certain thing while pregnant and wanting advice as to whether everything's ok and normal while they await the doctors, they actually get an answer with us! Must be a relief for a lot of women! lol. We all have been real good about coming back for updates on bfps and betas and all that good stuff so other women browsing actually get to read through and see our full journey and the outcomes, good or bad. I absolutely can't stand the millions of threads that are never updated and you read 10+ pages and they don't even inform you as to whether they were pregnant or not or if everything was ok in a pregnancy after going on about the subject for their full cycle! They were always so annoying while I was frantically asking google if I was pregnant or not!! LOL (Hey, we all do it! :haha: )

Wow Angela, i just noticed your ticker and I can't believe you're already almost 34wks!! It seems like just a couple months ago that you got your bfp! Not much longer for you or Chelsey!!! :happydance: 

Michelle, I am crossing my fingers for you today and will be on look out for your update!! I know itll be all good news! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Update!

12 dpo - 53
14 dpo - 154

So more than doubling! I am taking that as a good sign. Now I'm going to stop the temping and testing and just relax.


----------



## TTC74

Stop temping for sure. It'll make you crazy. 

I'm back in the hospital. I freaking fell right on my belly. So, they're going to check me out.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh no! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## TTC74

Everything is fine. They kept me overnight since I was still having contractions, but they did a test to determine if I'm at risk for premature delivery, and I'm not. So, now I'm home relaxing.


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad to hear it! Rest up!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Update!
> 
> 12 dpo - 53
> 14 dpo - 154
> 
> So more than doubling! I am taking that as a good sign. Now I'm going to stop the temping and testing and just relax.

Yay! I knew it'd be good news! :happydance: Your doubling time is like mine was.. Its almost like the same exact time.. maybe you'll be having a girl! ;) lol. I won't make my final guess until after your first scan and when we see other old wives tales signs kick in. I'm leaning the way of a girl right now, lol. Either way, I'm just happy you're expecting, boy or girl!!! So exciting!!! :)

And Yes, def stop temping! It's very common for it to go up and then down for a few days so it can drive a person insane for no reason! I stopped after I hit the 18 or 19 day mark.. I just wanted to see that my temp stayed up high for that long after waiting all that time to see! LOL. Again, very happy for u! I'll be praying for a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, are they going to do another repeat beta? Jw.. I like seeing and guessing beta #s! lol


----------



## Michellebelle

They will on Wednesday, and then I guess scan sometime after that. 

I'm a little worried this morning.. I wiped and there was a little pink on the tissue. Really light though. It was about 30 min after having a BM and I'm hoping just an irritated cervix from that or the progesterone. 

Nothing for the last two hours, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed all is well, but I'm super worried now.


----------



## TTC74

Barring an unexpected early arrival, Bella will be joining us on 2/14!


----------



## froggyfrog

How were your betas Michelle? 

How exciting Angela!!! Only a few more weeks!!! Why are they wanting her a little early?


----------



## TTC74

I have high blood pressure. There are no signs of preeclampsia, but they said that with high BP, your placenta can deteriorate quickly towards the end. So, the plan was always to induce at 38/39 weeks.


----------



## Michellebelle

Today's beta was 2172. So a doubling time of 44 hours. My progesterone dropped slightly from I think 31 to 27, which stresses me out a little.

I'm just SO scared something is going to go wrong. I don't like that my numbers went from almost tripling to slowing so much. Is that normal? I wish they were checking again on Friday, but they're having me recheck in another week.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Today's beta was 2172. So a doubling time of 44 hours. My progesterone dropped slightly from I think 31 to 27, which stresses me out a little.
> 
> I'm just SO scared something is going to go wrong. I don't like that my numbers went from almost tripling to slowing so much. Is that normal? I wish they were checking again on Friday, but they're having me recheck in another week.

At this point in your pregnancy it's 100% normal for the timing to slow down a bit. Betas rapidly increase at first and then starts to slow down quite a bit so I bet that's all that's going on :) Def keep us posted. I am praying for you everyday that this is your rainbow at the end of the long journey you've been through. I think all will be perfect & you'll have the most beautiful baby ever! Can't wait to "meet" him or her! Lots of *sticky* dust your way! 


Angela, how exciting!!! I cannot believe how fast time has gone by! I feel like I was newly pregnant with Alexia not even a year ago when really she will be 1 in 10 days!!!! Ahh! lol. Babies grow to quick :( Yours and Chelseys pregnancys are just FLYING right on by. It's funny how time almost stands still while we are all TTC but the moment we get bfps, time passes by TOO quick! Well, I'm sure it's not too quick quite yet for you and Chelsey both, seeing as you're so close to your due dates!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I just saw on your chart that u had another beta yesterday.. How were those #s? And does your doc feel optimistic about everything? I am def very optimistic over here!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes! My number on Wednesday was 2172, and my number on Friday was 4737. So still more than doubling! That made me feel SO much better, as I was having some symptoms I got prior to two miscarriages. I feel like now I can relax.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good to hear! I don't think I FULLY relaxed during my pregnancy with Alexia until I was past 34 weeks and knew she was perfect and could come anytime. I think when someone goes through everything all of us have endured over time, it's hard to not worry, even when you're like 99.9999% positive everything's ok, there's always some worrying going on! lol. 
I'm so happy to hear how beautifully your numbers doubled great! :) :) :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

How's everything going ladies?

Michelle how are u feeling?

Chelsea, do you know if you're dilated at all yet? I stayed at 1cm dilated for 4-5wks with Aiden before labor and about 5wks with Alexia, maybe a little longer. It made me so mad becasad I was ready at 37 weeks for them to come ASAP!!! LOL. Your induction is tomorrow isn't it?!?! Or is it today?!

Angela, anything new your way?!


----------



## TTC74

Nothing new here. Just feeling like I'm "on the clock" until she arrives! lol


----------



## TTC74

Not to gross everyone out, but I just had my bloody show. I feel like I'm suddenly on Labor watch!


----------



## froggyfrog

How is everyone doing? Angela any more signs of labor? Michelle how is your bean doing? 

Gage Matthew was born via c section on Jan 24th at 11:12 pm. He weighed 9lbs 1oz and was 21 2/4 inches. We were brought in on the 22nd at 4:30 am to start the induction process and I only made it to 7cm and Gage was sideways. So after 40 plus hours of inducing and laboring, they decided to do a c section!


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## TTC74

That's such exciting news, Chelsea! I'm sure you're on cloud 9 with little Gage! 

No significant signs of labor. Lots of contractions but nothing regular or intense. So, I'm just playing the waiting game to see if Bella will wait until the 14th or whether she will join us sooner! 

Michelle - how is your little bean?


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Chelsea!

My bean is doing well (I hope). All the bloodwork has been good so far. First scan tomorrow afternoon and I am soooo nervous. I've never had a good scan, so I'm hoping so much everything is ok.


----------



## Michellebelle

Saw the baby and heard the heartbeat today! Baby is measuring at 6w3d instead of 6w6d, but I know a few days off doesn't matter at this point. Heartbeat was 129, which my doctor seemed happy with. 

I go back in two weeks for another scan to make sure everything is still going well!


----------



## TTC74

I was sure everything would be okay, but it's great to hear confirmation. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## TTC74

Bella is about 6.5 lbs with a week and a half to go! Dr thinks she'll be 7-7.5 lbs at birth.


----------



## Michellebelle

Sounds like a great size!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay Michelle! So happy for you! I know your next scan will be just fine but it's always nice for your own peace of mind to see your LO is for sure doing great! I looked forward to those early scans SO Much, especially since I got a bfn at 6w6d!! I was freaking out but knew it was probably just because my levels were too high so it messed with the test but I just needed that confirmation and THANK GOD my scan was the very next day so I didn't go crazy for long. lol. Things are sounding good and congrats again!! I'll be checking in for any good news from you! :) 

Chelsey, again, I'm so beyond happy for your beautiful little family!! Gage is gorgeous like his momma! :) A handsome boy like that was definitely worth the wait! <3

Angela your going to be a mommy (again!) VERY soon!! How exciting!! Can't wait to see pics!


So Alexia just turned 1 on Jan 31st!!! Yikes! Times gone by too quick. And she's already acting like she's in her terrible 2s! lol. The doc says she's been consistently staying a good 4-5 months advanced so far. Smart girl. She's been walking since a little over 10 months and runs like crazy now! I wish she would still want cuddle time!! You ladies enjoy that cuddle time while it lasts! I want mine back! :( And Aiden will be 9 tomorrow!! Now That's really scary to me! lol. 

Glad you all are doing well and I'll check back in soon! :)


----------



## TTC74

That's so sweet, Mary! Both of my girls were walkers by about 10 months, too. And, they are brilliant, of course! :winkwink:

I'm starting to have really uncomfortable contractions but they aren't affecting my cervix - which stinks! I hope I don't have to endure a week and a half of this!


----------



## KamiAnn

May I join this thread ladies? I was here as another user then for some reason I got locked out of my account and can't log back in or recover my password. I was Sweetmama26 before this. This is my fourth round of clomid.


----------



## TTC74

Welcome kami! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## KamiAnn

Thanks I hope this is my cycle, we've been trying off and on for 2.5 years but this time it's been about 6.5 months of trying.


----------



## Michellebelle

Angela, checking in to see how you're doing!

Kami, I see you're 14 dpo. Are you testing soon?


----------



## KamiAnn

Michellebelle said:


> Angela, checking in to see how you're doing!
> 
> Kami, I see you're 14 dpo. Are you testing soon?

I already tested twice and both were BFN and my temp went below cover today so I'm not holding out hope.


----------



## JenIsReady

Not sure where to post this. I tried making a thread else where, but I haven't got any replys! I'd really appreciate any opinions and experience stories!!! <3

So, I'm not super in tune with my body. I believe I O on the 14d. But, have never taken any tests. I often have light blood in my discharge and often cramping when I am at around 14d. 

This time my fiance and I had unprotected sex on the 8th of this month, and cicle day 14 was the 10th. I had light spotting the 10th, as well as what felt like menstrual cramps on the 11th. 

And just now when I got up to use the bathroom there was a little bright red in my discharge. 

On the 8th we did get a little too rough, and I had a little bit of bleeding right after. Could that be the cause of the blood and cramping? Could it be from a small injury, or is it due to ovulation? Any similar experiences? I'll keep everyone updated on what we find out if I end up missing my period, or if we end up testing, etc. Just came to hear oppions and advice! Thank you in advance!


----------



## KamiAnn

The bleeding could have been from either too rough sex or ovulation, it is possible to spot on Ovulation day. The bright red in your discharge could be implantation bleeding


----------



## TTC74

Bellamy was born tonight at 7:21 weighing 6 lbs 12 ozs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0959.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I was just coming on to say happy 9 weeks because I calculated it by looking at ur chart before coming on here (still up on one of my tabs on um phone lol) and I came up with exactly 9 weeks today :) I wasn't sure if they counted from 2 weeks before O or the usual 2 weeks. 2 weeks it is! lol. That's what I figured tho. Only 3 more weeks until u hit the 12 week milestone! I haven't looked through and read anything yet.. Alexia won't give me enough time lol but have u gotten another scan? I need to go through & look at ur posts.

How's everything ur way Angela?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

OMG Angela!! I just saw ur beautiful baby pic!! Yay! Congratulations hun!!! So happy for u guys!

Idk how but EVERYTIME there is big news, I happen to have a few minutes to come on and say hi. It's like something's telling me "hey! Go on BnB, there's an announcement!" Lol. It happened recently with Michelle's BFP too.


----------



## KamiAnn

Angela - Congrats on your lil doll she's so sweet. 

AFM: CD1 here, feeling like crap but I have an HSG next Friday so hopefully there's good luck with that.


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats Angela! She is beautiful! 

Michelle, how is everything going? Any symptoms?


----------



## TTC74

Looking forward to an update, Michelle! 

AFM - I'm going to get one of these for the three lady loves of my life (my daughters Paige, Rain, and Bella). I'm not sure whether to go with Bella or Bellamy for the inscription. Keep in mind that Paige and Rain are actually the older girls' middle names. That's what they go by, though. By that theory, it should be Bella (what she goes by). Also, Bella is closer in length to Paige and Rain. Bellamy is such a beautiful name, though . . . So, I'm seeking input.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5292.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KamiAnn

I'd go with Bella to be honest, it'll look more uniform.


----------



## froggyfrog

I vote Bella!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies! I've decided to go with Bella. Speaking of Bella . . . First night home!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5293.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KamiAnn

Angela - Shes so beautiful, congrats mama


----------



## Michellebelle

She's adorable!

Also.. I'm doing well. Saw baby twice this week. Heart rate is in the 170s. Had my first official prenatal appointment yesterday. Doc recommended genetic screening since I'll be 35 when this babe is born. Gotta see what insurance covers though!

Exhaused.


----------



## KamiAnn

Michelle - I hope the exhaustion eases up for you.


----------



## froggyfrog

How are you doing Michelle? 

Angela how is Bella? 

Gage is doing great, he is huge lol. He will be 6 weeks on Tuesday! His 4 week check up he was 10 1/2 lbs. this morning I stepped on the scale with and without him and he is close to 11 lbs 9 ozs! He is pushing himself up by his arms in tummy time already, but has been lifting his head since the night he was born!


----------



## TTC74

Bella is doing well, but she did contract a staff infection on her shoulder somehow. :shrug: the Dr has her on oral and topical antibiotics and it seems to be healing very quickly. At her two week appointment, she had just barely passed her birth weight of 6 lbs 12 ozs. She weighed 6 lbs 14 ozs. She is going through a massive growth spurt right now, though. Child can't stop eating! :haha:

AFM - I'm feeling pretty good but I'm still bleeding more than I'd like for two and a half weeks out (sorry for TMI). I'm going to call my OB tomorrow just to make sure it's okay. I'm also having some lactation issues. I just don't think I'm producing much. We've been supplelementing with formula which I think is both keeping her from starving and exacerbating the problem. So, I'm going to call a lactation consultant tomorrow too.


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope the LC can help Angela, we had to see one too because Gage has a slight tongue tie. It's slight enough that as long as he is gaining they won't cut it. It did cause my nipples to crack and bleed and I had to turn to nipple shields, but now we are having an issue weaning off of those but I'm not too concerned about it!


----------



## TTC74

It's official! I'm producing almost no milk. I've got a couple strategies to try, but they think it's my age. So, we will likely just be bottle feeding. Oh well. 

On another note, DH and I have decided to NTNP from here on out. The likelihood of another blessing is small, but we figured it isn't our place to question his will now!


----------



## Michellebelle

Wanted to pop in and say I'm having a little girl! DH and I are thrilled!


----------



## froggyfrog

How amazing is that Michelle! Congrats ! Do you have a name picked out? 

Gage turned two months yesterday, I can't believe that time has flown so fast! He had his vaccines and it was awful. We spent the rest of the day snuggling on the couch!


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## froggyfrog

He is 12lbs and 1oz and 23 1/2 inches long!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww he's such a cutie!

No, no names yet. We're starting a list, but didn't want to think too much about it until we knew if it's a boy or girl. Our plan is to narrow it down, and maybe even come up with our favorite, but not decide for sure until the baby is born.


----------



## TTC74

Michael- congrats on the baby girl! 

Chelsey - he's adorable!


----------



## TTC74

I'm a little freaked out today. DH and I decided to NTNP after Bella was born since it took us 2.5 years of trying hard to conceive her. We figured it wouldn't happen again for us and if it did, we could live with that. Today, about a week before AF is expected, I had some cramping that I blew off as nothing. Then, a few hours later, I had some brown tinged mucous discharge that looked a lot like IB. SO, while I wouldn't mind another child, the thought of two under a year old scares the bejesus out of me. I haven't told DH bc I don't want to get him all worked up until I know. Maybe I'm just being paranoid and am putting the cart before the horse here. I really needed to get this off my chest, though.


----------



## TTC74

AF arrived!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow, two under one would have been nuts! 

Michelle how are you feeling?


----------



## TTC74

So, we did a 180 on the decision regarding WTT. Because I'm psychoticly sadistic and 42 years old, DH and I are SORT of TTC again. Nothing extreme- just OPKs. I'm not going to get into all the temping and stuff again. If we aren't successful, that's absolutely fine. We were blessed with a beautiful baby, and I'm thrilled with that. I'd like to give her a similar age sibling, though. Since the time is ticking on my body(and it took us 2.5 years last time), we decided to get started trying again right away. After all, I certainly don't have another 2.5 years. 

If anyone is interested, I'm 1 DPO today.


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow! You are brave! I couldn't imagine having one right now, of course we aren't really preventing. But I wouldnt even know how to track cycles anyway since I havent gotten PPAF yet. The drs don't recommend pregnancy for a year after a CS anyway. 

Well good luck Angela! That would be crazy if it happened so soon!


----------



## froggyfrog

Happy 20 weeks Michelle! Halfway there!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

It's pretty crazy how we have literally stuck together until we all got bfps!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks!!

Angela, so exciting to try again! Good luck!

Things are going well with me. Had my anatomy scan a couple of weeks ago and everything looked good. A couple weeks more until my next appt. I have a feeling the second half of this pregnancy will fly by! Got to find a daycare, set up a registry and buy stuff, clean out the house, decide if we want to take a babymoon, find a pediatrician, etc. Lots to do before she arrives!


----------



## iBeach

froggyfrog said:


> It's pretty crazy how we have literally stuck together until we all got bfps!

I am so happy for all of you!!! I wish I was the one getting bfp as well, but I don't see it happening anytime soon, since I don't even have a guy for it :cry:

Just a quick note for those who don't know me, I was TTC for couple of years when this threat started back then under different names where we counted months. I was TTC with my friend using home insemination. After about 2 years, we gave up and I moved from NY to FL. Now I do not have a boyfriend, so I am just reading your updates :hugs:

Its lovely to see your little ones grow and some going for another one!!! :happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Ibeach, have you considered doing iui with donor sperm? 

Michelle how is baby doing? I saw on another thread that you have GD, it really sucks, but if you can control it with Diet it does sort of help with low weight gain and you get lots of ultrasounds!!!

Mary how are you?

Angela how is Bella? Where are you at with ttc? 

Afm- Gage will be five months old tomorrow! The time flys! He loves his jumparoo, we got the rainforest one that makes monkey and elephant noises and he goes crazy in that thing. He is trying his hardest to scoot somewhere when he is on his tummy, but he hasn't figured it out yet and it makes him so mad lol. He is wearing 9 months clothes and I'm about to put him in size four diapers because he is a monster baby! He took his first airplane ride at the beginning of the month and did really really good both going to Texas and coming back. My family LOVED him and most of his days were spent being passed around from person to person so he was exhausted every night and slept amazing while we were there. I had weaned him from the breast shield which we used because his tongue tie had caused his latch to make my nipples bleed and crack. He was completely weaned by the end of may but I still couldn't get his latch right. He ended up causing me excruciating pain and I would just holler and cry when he would get on to bf. so I sadly had to stop nursing him. I cried. He still roots for my boob. He gets bottles of breast milk but I have a hard time keeping up with him with just pumping so he get formula too. I will just combi feed him for as long as I can. We have been doing it for about two weeks now and so far it's going good. I did get my first af, and it sucks. It has been 14 months without one. It also caused a dip in my supply, but it's on it's way back up. Overall he is just the happiest funniest baby. He is constantly looking around for something that makes him laugh. Whether it be us or the dogs or even himself jumping around, he is a very silly boy and I think he will be a clown! Will post pics!


----------



## froggyfrog

He is also eating oatmeal and rice cereal, I have started him on some home made purées too. So far he has tried bananas, apples, peas, blueberries, and peaches. Next up is squash!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww I'm so happy Gage is doing so well! Sorry you had some issues with breastfeeding, but sounds like you've got it figured out now! Combi feeding sounds like a good solution.

Things are going well here! The GD isn't bad, I do get extra scans, which is nice. :) And my numbers are usually in the range they need to be, so that's good. Honestly, I've been concerned about gaining enough weight! I was underweight when I got pregnant, but I've been able to put on about 15 lbs since then. Baby is still measuring a little smaller than she should be (22%... but up from 16% four weeks ago)! I've just been trying to eat food when I get hungry. DH keeps encouraging me to eat as much as I'm hungry for, so I'll gain weight! He says that the baby is taking all the fat from my legs and arms because they're thinner than normal. Not a bad problem to have, I guess, as long as baby is healthy!

I also got put on progesterone again until 36 weeks, because my cervix shortens with pressure on my stomach, so they want to make sure baby stays put! I hope she does!


----------



## froggyfrog

You still have plenty of time for her to chunk up, she will probably put on the most weight toward the end. Do you have a name picked out? 

Yeah it's working out great, just made me sad as my goal was 12 months But oh well he is healthy and happy and that's all that matters, and I guess 4 1/2 months is something to be proud of!


----------



## TTC74

I couldn't bf at all. My milk just never came in. It was disappointing since I bf both of my grown DDs. Given how blessed we were to even have a baby at 42, though, I got over it quickly! 

Bella is doing AWESOME! She is such a happy, even-tempered little girl! :)

Still ttc a sibling. I'm not really optimistic, but it feels less pressing after being blessed with a rainbow baby.
 



Attached Files:







F5C084D5-3055-4353-94FB-7BF4CB8F57D4.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









20CB59DC-D38E-4E99-B99D-FA2AA5147EB6.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## froggyfrog

She is precious!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awwww love seeing the photos! Both of you have such cuties!

We have a couple of names we like, but haven't decided yet. Probably going to wait until she's born!


----------



## melewen

Hi y'all! Long time no talk :) I'm TTCing again and have been spending time on the boards. Mind me joining back up with the thread?


----------



## melewen

By the way, I've been checking in here and there and have been so thrilled to watch you all get prego and have your babes!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww so happy you guys are TTC again!


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck mel! So good to see you, how have you been?


----------



## TTC74

Welcome back Mel!


----------



## melewen

We've been great! I can't believe Leo is almost 2!! Isn't that nuts?!

How are all of you? Most everyone has had a baby recently right? Of course Michelle is prego :D


----------



## froggyfrog

That is crazy!!! Two!!! My little boy just turned five months yesterday!!! We are going to go do another embryo transfer next summer to have number two.


----------



## TTC74

My little girl is 4 months. Since I'm 42, the window is closing on my ability to give her a similar age sibling. So, we've decided to go ahead and TTC again. It is far less stressful this go around though. We've been blessed with a rainbow baby. So, whatever god's will is regarding a sibling is just fine.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

*Pops Head in* Hello ladies :3 I saw this thread and thought I might pop by. :3 I hope everyone waiting on a BFP gets theirs! I'm waiting to see if I get lucky this go round :3 I had an MC back in February. Recently the now ex husband left, blaming me for the MC. But account to my tracking app, tomorrow I start O, so I have a very dear friend, who when we were teenagers liked me, who is willing to help me have the BFP I so desperately want.

I hope I get to have a BFP like you ladies soon ^_^


----------



## TTC74

Welcome cowgirl! Good luck! 

Obviously, the MC was not your fault. It is usually cause by a chromosomal abnormality. So, it's completely out of our control. 

I got to tell you ladies, I'm just not feeling any optimism at all this month. :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

Cramping at 4dpo. I don't know what is going on. I know it's too early for implantation but it's too early for AF, too. Bizarro.


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx it means something good, Angela!


----------



## TTC74

Have I lost my mind? Can someone go to the top hpt on this page and look at it lightened, greyscale, and inverted and tell me what you think? 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images176284


----------



## froggyfrog

I don't see any tests on there


----------



## Michellebelle

Me either :(


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I may have a late implanter. I'm 11 DPO and I have the faintest of lines. Here is the original, the saturated, and the inverted pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6484.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6487.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6488.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTC74

Cannot replicate with SMU and feeling crampy like AF is coming. Time will tell . . .


----------



## Michellebelle

Those lines are so clear! I hope AF stays away!


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg!!!! Fx!!! I definitely see the line. Can you get a CB digital?


----------



## TTC74

I think it is too early to register on a digital. I happen to have some sure predicts arriving today, though. Hopefully, that will enlighten me.


----------



## froggyfrog

Are you going to start progesterone just in case?


----------



## TTC74

If I get a BFP tomorrow morning, I'll call my OB and get her to call in a prescription. So, yes.


----------



## froggyfrog

Will you do suppositories or shots?


----------



## TTC74

suppositories.


----------



## TTC74

I got some sure predicts and I see nothing. So, I'm thinking the frer was a fluke.


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO. Just waiting for AF now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6585.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTC74

AF got me this morning and DH was sad about it. It really threw me for a loop bc while he is on board with TTC, he is terrified of the financial implications of a second day care bill. DH's can be baffling!


----------



## froggyfrog

Wow that frer was sooooo convincing. How crazy!! Frer used to be so reliable, and now they are crap!!! Sorry about af! So glad we don't have to worry about daycare!!!


----------



## TTC74

I know. I think I'm going to stop using FRERs and use OSOM from here on out.


----------



## TTC74

I've decided to start taking Maca, Ubiquinol, and DHEA again. I got pregnant within 3 months of starting them last time after 2.5 years of trying. So, maybe I can repeat the magic.


----------



## froggyfrog

That sounds like a good plan!! 

I'm pretty sure I ovulated this past weekend. I had ewcm and some pinching. We did dtd and aren't using protection. I'm definitely not thinking that natural conception will ever be an option for us, but it would be crazy if it happened!! My Ob had once suggested getting on BC, but I told her that it took us 6 years to get pregnant with Gage so I didn't think we needed it lol.


----------



## TTC74

kcj6788 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I've decided to start taking Maca, Ubiquinol, and DHEA again. I got pregnant within 3 months of starting them last time after 2.5 years of trying. So, maybe I can repeat the magic.
> 
> That's great to hear! I've read a lot about the benefits of ubiquinol/CoQ10 and DHEA. I take a water-soluble form of CoQ10 for better absorption.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to look for in the Maca?
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

Here's some info on Maca. https://natural-fertility-info.com/improve-your-fertility-with-maca.html


----------



## TTC74

kcj6788 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Any particular form you recommend? I used to take regular CoQ10 until I learned that the body absorbs almost none of it compared to a water and fat-soluble form. Is this a concern for Maca?

Not that I'm aware of. I know that you have to take ubiquinol rather than CoQ10 to see the benefits. I've never seen anything like that about Maca.


----------



## melewen

Random question for you all.... do you ever get super dark OPKs before AF?


----------



## froggyfrog

Have you taken a hpt? I know that LH and HCG are very similar and opks can light up with hcg.


----------



## melewen

I have but got a bfn this morning. I feel like I have some insanely low shadow of a line on a wondfo but think it's nothing. Stark white frer. Opk is so dark though!


----------



## froggyfrog

That's crazy! I feel like if the opk was positive off of hcg then a hpt would for sure pick it up, but you never know!! Fx!


----------



## melewen

Its not quite positive yet but very dark! And with smu. I've also heard that some women get a second sure right before AF so it's probably that. My temp has never ever been above the cover line at 12dpo so I guess the vitamin b6 is working! Yay for a longer LP at least I guess!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Joining


----------



## scarletred

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your support on this thread a few years back when I was sure I was pregnant but sadly, was just very late (I had irregular periods) and the other symptoms turned out to be nothing.

I am now ecstatic to tell you that after OVER SEVEN YEARS of trying, I finally got y very first BFP!! I'm now at 6 weeks so still very early days. Awkward timing as I'm getting married in 13 days time and my boobs are already bigger (they were pretty large to start with) and I'm worried I won't fit into the dress. Luckily, my future mother in law is a whizz at dressmaking so I'm hoping she can help. 

I know I'm a long way out of the danger zone and because I'm 39, the risks are even greater. However, I'm trying to stay positive and not panic at every little twinge. We are absolutely thrilled to bits and cannot wait to finally start our little family.

I hope this post gives you all hope that it CAN happen even if it's been a long time. I'm also living proof that it's probably true when they say it can often happen when you least expect it. We'd pretty much given up hope and assumed it would never happen naturally; we were going to ask for help after the wedding. Still can't quite believe it.

Good luck everyone. Xxx


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Scarlet! 

AFM - I'm expecting AF tomorrow. I actually felt pretty good about my chances this month for some reason. I have tested a LOT and both yesterday and today got promising looking tests. 1 of them each day. I couldn't replicate those tests even in the same sample, though. SO weird. Since I'm not temping this TTC go round, I got curious and took my temp this afternoon while laying around. It was quite high for 13 DPO. I'm just so over this weird cycle.


----------



## scarletred

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your support on this thread a few years back when I was sure I was pregnant but sadly, was just very late (I had irregular periods) and the other symptoms turned out to be nothing.

I am now ecstatic to tell you that after OVER SEVEN YEARS of trying, I finally got y very first BFP!! I'm now at 6 weeks so still very early days. Awkward timing as I'm getting married in 13 days time and my boobs are already bigger (they were pretty large to start with) and I'm worried I won't fit into the dress. Luckily, my future mother in law is a whizz at dressmaking so I'm hoping she can help. 

I know I'm a long way out of the danger zone and because I'm 39, the risks are even greater. However, I'm trying to stay positive and not panic at every little twinge. We are absolutely thrilled to bits and cannot wait to finally start our little family.

I hope this post gives you all hope that it CAN happen even if it's been a long time. I'm also living proof that it's probably true when they say it can often happen when you least expect it. We'd pretty much given up hope and assumed it would never happen naturally; we were going to ask for help after the wedding. Still can't quite believe it.

Good luck everyone. Xxx


----------



## TTC74

Cd1 . . .


----------



## Chasingrainbo

TTC74 said:


> Cd1 . . .

:hugs:


----------

